# Current Listening Vol V



## Taggart

Current Listening Vol V

A new thread for the same subject matter.

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol IV, has become another huge file, and because this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Taggart,
Senior Moderator


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich, Symphony # 8 In C Minor, Op. 65, Vasily Petrenko, The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second and final part of Gabriel Fauré's chamber works, plus one apiece by Bedřich Smetana and Antonín Dvořák.

Note how all of Fauré's works are in minor keys. In fact, out of the ten major chamber works that he wrote only the first (Violin Sonata no. 1 in A) was in a major key.

Violin Sonata no. 2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17):
Cello Sonata no. 1 in D-minor op.109 (1917):
Piano Quintet no. 2 in C-minor op.115 (1919-21):
Cello Sonata no. 2 in G-minor op.117 (1921):
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23):
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1923-24):



Piano Trio in G-minor op.15 (1855 - rev. 1857):
String Sextet in A op.48 (1878):


----------



## D Smith

Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610. McCreesh/Gabrieli Consort. Fine performance.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to this (Moeran's Symphony in G Major + a couple of other pieces) a bit ago and enjoyed it...









Now listening to this, and also enjoying it... (William Grant Still's 1st Symphony)


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting rather unknown organ music by Sigismond Neukomm (1778-1858).


----------



## Flavius

Rogier: Missa Ego sum qui sum. Choir of King's College London/ Trendell (hyperion)


----------



## violadude

I have been a huge fan of Nielsen's symphonies for years now. But I am just getting into some of his other major works. His Clarinet and Flute concerti are amazing. The Wind Quintet is also quite nice, more traditional than I have come to expect from Nielsen. The violin concerto seems a bit bloated on first listening but I'll see what I think after a few more listens.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM 'SLEEP'
_Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake._
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
American Contemporary Music Ensemble
Grace Davidson - soprano
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Judith

Bruckner Symphony no 
Riccardo Muti 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra 

Very powerful especially second movement which I love


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland, soprano
One of Mozart's loveliest compositions, with a performance to match.
Mozart: Exultate, jubilate...Tandem avenit hora...Tu virginum corona...Alleluja (K165)*

*December 1959 Broadcast
Kölner Rundfunk Symfonie Orchester des WDR 
Conductor: Alberto Erede*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss, Tod und Verklarung, Op. 24: Rudolf Kempe, Dresden Staatskapelle:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jussi Björling (1911-1960), En svane, op.25 nº2, (Edvard Grieg), piano: Frederick Schauwecker, Glenn Memorial Auditorium, Atlanta (Georgia), live in 13-4-1959.*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 5 by Malcolm Arnold to end the listening day...









No idea why my attachments are no longer showing up in-line... Plus each time I try to post it takes me to a screen that says I have to wait 30 seconds between posts.


----------



## Johnmusic

Cristina Deutekom - Son Vergin Vezzosa (Bellini, I Puritani) Eb


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beautiful performance*

Cristina Deutekom - Son Vergin Vezzosa (Bellini, I Puritani) Eb


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonata no.31 in A flat, op.110*









*Claudio Arrau*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam......ordered as a result of their particularly impressive recording of the 'Great', delivered today and living up to expectations!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 2 In C Minor "Resurrection", Claudio Abbado, Orfeón Donostiarra, Lucerne Festival Orchestra:


----------



## pmsummer

OCEANA - TENEBRAE - THREE SONGS
*Osvaldo Golijov*
Folk-Instrument Ensemble
Gwinnett Young Singers
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Kronos Quartet
Dawn Upshaw
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## MusicSybarite

Robert Gamble said:


> Symphony No. 5 to end the listening day...
> 
> View attachment 101785
> 
> 
> No idea why my attachments are no longer showing up in-line... Plus each time I try to post it takes me to a screen that says I have to wait 30 seconds between posts.


I have exactly the same problem.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Dvorak - String Quartet in F "The American" Op. 96; String Quartet in A flat Op. 105; 5 Bagatelles Op.47
*
Takacs Quartet


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonata no.31 in A flat, op.110*

*Claudio Arrau*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart * Symphonies 39-41
Leinsdorf


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Casebearer

For all you Schnittke lovers.

We are having a poll on Schnittke's master pieces in the polling department. In Round Two we have five of his master pieces written between 1974 and 1979: Requiem (1974-5), The Story of an Unknown Actor (1977), Concerto grosso No. 1 (1977), Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) and Symphony No. 2 (1979).

You're all welcome to vote.

Listening to his second symphony right now


----------



## Pugg

BERNSTEIN
Jeremiah - Symphony No. 1 • The Age of Anxiety - Symphony No. 2


----------



## Pugg

SAINT-SAËNS • FRANZ SCHUBERT
Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485


----------



## Pugg

SAINT-SAËNS • FRANZ SCHUBERT
Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* Symph. 5, Slavonic March, Eugene Onegin Waltz & Polonaise
Antal Dorati


----------



## Dr Johnson

Judith said:


> *Bruckner Symphony no *
> Riccardo Muti
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Very powerful especially second movement which I love


I'm prepared to "like" any of Bruckner's symphonies, but I wouldn't mind knowing which specific one I'm "liking" here.


----------



## Judith

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm prepared to "like" any of Bruckner's symphonies, but I wouldn't mind knowing which specific one I'm "liking" here.


Sorry. Had trouble typing yesterday. No 9


----------



## Pugg

*MENDELSSOHN*
Symphony No. 4 in A major, op. 90 "Italian" • Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 107 "Reformation"


----------



## Art Rock

Not my usual fare, and indeed, a bit too wallpapery for me. But I got the whole 'Contemporaries of Mozart' series second hand for 50 cents per CD, so for background it'll do.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt's orchestral output part one, plus a disc containing his three principal organ works.

Symphonic Poem no. 1 - _Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne (What One Hears on the Mountain)_ S95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
Symphonic Poem no. 2 - _Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_ S96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51):
Symphonic Poem no. 3 - _Les préludes_ S97 (1850-55):
Symphonic Poem no. 4 - _Orpheus_ S98 (1853-54):
Symphonic Poem no. 5 - _Prometheus_ S99 (1855):
Symphonic Poem no. 6 - _Mazeppa_ S100 (1851-54):
Symphonic Poem no. 7 - _Festklänge (Festive Sounds)_ S101 (1853 rev. 1861):










_Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam_ from Act I of Giacomo Meyerbeer's opera _Le prophète_ S259 (1850):
_Prelude and Fugue on the name B-A-C-H_ - 2nd version S260/2 (1859-60):
_Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen (Weeping, Lamenting, Worrying, Fearing)_ from Cantata no. 12 by J.S. Bach for piano S180 - version for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. 1862-63):










_Dante Symphony_ S109 (1855-56):


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 25& 26
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday, among other things: Shostakovich's Symphony #15 and Piano Sonata #2 by Eugene Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra and Emil Gilels respectively from an RCA "High Performance" CD. 

The final symphony by Shostakovich, who remains, probably, the most popular and acclaimed symphonist of the 20th century, is a gem. The 15th has all the Shostakovich mannerisms that we, his fans, know and love, but it's also a throwback to the composers youth when his sense of humor was less angry and sarcastic. The eerie fade-out final movement is one of the most poignant swan songs in classical music history. Ormandy and his Philadelphians are as solid as ever, giving the music a straight-forward but lyrical reading. 

While Shostakovich is best known for what he composed for orchestra, the Piano Sonata #2 is a wonderful example that demonstrates how much the composer was also exemplar in dealing in miniature: piano and chamber music. While the symphonies and other orchestral pieces are typically big and over-the-top, the Piano Sonata #2 showcases a more personal and intimate style, and of course, the composer's fellow Russian, Emil Gilels, is excellent.


----------



## Marinera

Faure - Nocturne no.3 op.33 - Michael Landrum, piano

The last piece I listened in before noon.

Really, just checking if the posts go through, it's been too quiet here


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms - Piano Quintet with Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Sonata

*Rossini: Ermione*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* - Piano Quintet with Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Guest

*Chant Gregorien*


----------



## Guest

*Schönberg - Berg - Strauss*


----------



## Merl

Been listening to Kuhn's Brahms cycle and I can't say I'm very impressed. Sluggish, homogenized, dreary performances on the whole (the 3rd is the only one that can stand the very broad tempo). Compared to Dorati, Szell and Levine it's pretty dire, tbh. Oh well.


----------



## Merl

Yesterday I dug a CD out of the rack at random and it was the Schwarz Naxos one. I don't mind Hohavness' sound-world but it can be much of a muchness, samey and very like a film score. The guitar concerto is a simple piece but the rest of the disc is very nice. The highlight on here is arguably Hovhaness' finest 8 minutes....Khrimian Hairig. Gorgeous piece and beautifully recorded and performed. Symphony 60 is engaging enough. I should play this more.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Been listening to Kuhn's Brahms cycle and I can't say I'm very impressed. Sluggish, homogenized, dreary performances on the whole (the 3rd is the only one that can stand the very broad tempo). Compared to Dorati, Szell and Levine it's pretty dire, tbh. Oh well.


Merl- I thought I was doing well on the more obscure recordings with Manacorda's Schubert but who is this guy?...I must also admit to not having heard of the band either......this is starting to resemble my 6th form days back in the mid 70's where there was an on going competition to 'out obscure' one's rivals......I won it hands down as the only person to possess Pete Sinfields solo album!


----------



## Malx

Been so busy no listening for three days. I come back to a new thread with technical difficulties - things seem to change much more rapidly than in my youth!

I will try to post without duplication!

Now listening to Errki Melartin, Violin Concerto etc - John Storgards, Tampere PO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Kevin Pearson




----------



## Robert Gamble

Early Symphonies to begin some listening today...


----------



## chefmclean

Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 2 from the Gerard Schwarz collection, Naxos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Goldberg variations on recorders!


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies Op. 79; Piano Pieces Op. 117- 119.* Radu Lupu on Decca








The late solo piano works of Brahms - some of my favourite 19th century piano works. Well played too.


----------



## JLi

Barber: Violin Concerto
Barber: String Quartet
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Richard Strauss: Aus Italien
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## Flavius

Luzzaschi: Concerto della Dame. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven - Mendelssohn*

Beethoven Septet
Mendelssohn Octet


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Been listening to Kuhn's Brahms cycle and I can't say I'm very impressed. Sluggish, homogenized, dreary performances on the whole (the 3rd is the only one that can stand the very broad tempo). Compared to Dorati, Szell and Levine it's pretty dire, tbh. Oh well.


My favourite set is Muti with the Philadelphia Orchestra. Very full and powerful.


----------



## pmsummer

FINZI - PARRY - BRIDGE
_An English Suite_
*Gerald Finzi - Frank Bridge - C. Hubert H. Parry*
English String Orchestra
William Boughton - conductor
Martin Jones - piano

_Nimbus_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dvořák - The Water Goblin 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt conductor 




*


----------



## laurie

Listening to Symphony No. *5 *today; Berglund w/ Bournemouth.

My plan is to listen to a few other conductor's versions too, before I hear it at the Oregon Symphony (!) tomorrow night. (I'm going with my daughter, & I'm really excited  ). 
And here's a bit from the program email that the Symphony sent out that I thought you might enjoy ~

"Each piece on this program is a gem, and together they will make a wonderful and exciting display. Of course, the Sibelius symphony will be the crowning achievement, with its majestic and inspiring sonorities. There is also a story related to this symphony that I love to tell. At the end of the final movement there are several short, loud chords played by the entire orchestra. One enthusiastic audience member, who thought that the first chord signaled the end of the piece, shouted a lone "BRAVO!" However, the piece was not over, and the orchestra played the next chord, after which the same audience member exclaimed "SORRY!" The orchestra then played the final chords to end the work. I share this story for your amusement, and also to save you from shouting "BRAVO" too early this weekend.
Enjoy! "

:lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1, Tragic Overture & Alto Rhapsody* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Otto Klemperer with Christa Ludwig in the Alto Rhapsody on EMI








Classic accounts with one of my favourite singers as an extra bonus!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Josef Hofmann (1876 -1957) Paderewski, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, & Schubert

1 Ignace Jan Paderewski: Minuet in G 3:42
2 Franz Liszt: Venezia e Napoli 4:47
3 Sergei Rachmaninoff: Prelude in g op.23 no.5 3:44
4 Franz Schubert - Franz Liszt: Der Erlkönig 4:38
R.1912-1918*


----------



## Malx

Schnittke, Concerto No 3 for Violin & Chamber Orchestra - Krysa, Malmo SO, Eri Klas.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 & Ballads Op. 10* Emil Gilels with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Eugen Jochum 0n DG








One of the biggest 19th century piano concertos. Very much the antithesis of the typical romantic concerto - in four substantial movements - it's almost like a symphony. A solo cello competes for attention in the slow movement.

Much as I like this concerto I think I prefer the youthful vigour (and almost anger) of the 1st Piano Concerto.

Excellent performance.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Garrick Ohlsson, Jerzy Maksymiuk, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

This group of performers knocked it out of the park. Thanks to whomever recommended it!


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Rambler's earlier post:

Brahms Symphony No 1 - Klemperer & Furtwangler.


----------



## pmsummer

LA HARPE ROYALE
_Musical Portraits, Dances, and Laments from the Court of Louis XIV_
*Francesco Corbetta - Louis Couperin - Robert de Visee - François Couperin - Johann Jakob Froberger *
Andrew-Lawrence King - Baroque harp solo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

First listen, arrived today:


----------



## Capeditiea

Bach's Cello Suite No. 1


----------



## Janspe

*C. Nielsen: Symphony No. 6*
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Janspe

*F. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 107*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Lorin Maazel


----------



## Joe B

Another of today's arrivals and first listen:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach, Keyboard concertos 1-3: Robert Levine, Helmuth Rilling, Bach Collegium Stuttgart:










2000th post.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Three imposing first symphonies:

Brahms









Sibelius









Last but not least, the First Symphony by the Estonian Kaljo Raid









This specific symphony has been a real revelation lately. In the full glory of late-romantic music, it's a very well done symphony by a young man of 22 years old. Deservedly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

_Home- Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)_

Schubert, Franz Peter (1797-1828)
Schumann, Robert (1810-56)


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez









It's a terrible pity that Boulez never recorded any further Bruckner symphonies; I think he conducted the 6th and 9th, at least! His complete cycle could've been as thought-provoking as his wonderful Mahler project. Oh well, can't have it all...


----------



## Pugg

*Khachaturian: Symphony 2
*
Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming

Arias

Renée Fleming (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras

Bellini, Vincenzo (1801-35)
Bizet, Georges (1838-75)
Catalani, Alfredo (1854-93)
Cilea, Francesco (1866-1950)
Gounod, Charles François (1818-93)
Leoncavallo, Ruggiero (1857-1919)
Massenet, Jules Emile Frederic (1842-1912)
Puccini, Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria (1858-1924)
Verdi, Giuseppe (1813-1901)


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## deprofundis

For me tonight, mister Heinrich Isaac Missa Paschalis, i all ready had this one on another label, than one might had wwhat your problem deprofundis, well it's Cappella Pratensis ensemble, iit's complimented whit organ orchestration, the other one is a suprise, why not? Claude Le Jeune::mon dieu mme paist(featuring also Claude Goudimel, very nice album, a pleasant suprise.I would like to point out it my second weeks whiteout smoking tobacco, thank god anyway.

Im a big fan of Isaac and a lllesser fan of Le Jeune, but i still have the cd of claude le jeune perform by ensemble huelgas leead by brilliant Paul Van Nevel, what about claude goudimel well i had a cd on naxos of him, quite religieous and preachy in a way, i supposed Goudimel was a priest, easy guest, we all know the story he got killed at st barthelemy slaughter aaand that about it folks have a good night. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - Horn Concertos
Barry Tuckwell
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner - Conductor

HMV 1C 063-02225 vinyl.
Made in Germany


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*: Overtures

Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam, Edo de Waart

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer: Overture
Wagner: Die Feen
Wagner: Die Feen: Overture
Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture


----------



## Capeditiea

Brian's Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Falstaff

Giuseppe Taddei (Falstaff), Ronaldo Panerai (Ford), Francisco Araiza (Fenton), Piero De Palma (Dr Caius), Heinz Zednik (Bardolfo), Federico Davià (Pistola), Raina Kabaivanska (Alice Ford), Janet Perry (Nannetta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Meg Page), Christa Ludwig (Mistress Quickly)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Jacck

I listened to 
*Paul Hindemith "Das Marienleben" Annelies Kupper* - Hindemith considered this his best work. I listened to the whole thing yesterday and it is brilliant, the piano and the singing, his capturing of the expressionistic atmosphere of the Rilke poems
*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh* - very good opera, I listened to the orchestral suite and to about 1 of the 3 hours of this opera. 
*Suk - Asreal Symphony* - wow, this has to be the best depiction of death in music, maybe only second to Mahler 9


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Merl- I thought I was doing well on the more obscure recordings with Manacorda's Schubert but who is this guy?...I must also admit to not having heard of the band either......this is starting to resemble my 6th form days back in the mid 70's where there was an on going competition to 'out obscure' one's rivals......I won it hands down as the only person to possess Pete Sinfields solo album!


LOL. Mr. Kuhn has recorded a Schumann cycle and a Beethoven cycle with this ensemble. I've not heard the Schumann cycle but apparently its very good. I have a few of the Beethoven symphonies and they're pretty good. I only discovered the Brahms cycle due to my obsession with LvB symphony cycles. I have even more obscure cycles than these tho.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Janspe said:


> *A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
> Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 101810
> 
> 
> It's a terrible pity that Boulez never recorded any further Bruckner symphonies; I think he conducted the 6th and 9th, at least! His complete cycle could've been as thought-provoking as his wonderful Mahler project. Oh well, can't have it all...


I agree, Janspe. Before listening to Boulez' recording of the 8th I was morbidly curious to find out whether he was intending to entomb it under a deep layer of Darmstadt perma-frost. He didn't. Yes, I really like this one.


----------



## Art Rock

A recent purchase. Lovely music.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.

With thanks to eljr or JoeB, sorry guys not sure any more.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Johnmusic said:


> *Dvořák - The Water Goblin
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt conductor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


After 35+ years of listening to a steady diet of classical music, I recently "discovered" Dvorak's "Water Goblin" via the same exact recording that I stumbled upon on YouTube. Just when you think you've heard just about everything in classical music, something beautiful pops up.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> *MENDELSSOHN*
> Symphony No. 4 in A major, op. 90 "Italian" • Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 107 "Reformation"


Mendelssohn's 3rd, 4th and 5th don't make my top ten or even top twenty symphonies, but they are sure good to have fun with from time to time. I first encountered the Mendelssohn symphonies via the above Bernstein/NYPO recordings featured on a double LP set back in the 1980s/ I later upgraded to CD. Bernstein's robust interpretations gave me no reason to look elsewhere for alternate renditions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - orchestral works part two this morning.

Symphonic Poem no. 8 - _Héroïde funèbre_ S102 (1854-56):
Symphonic Poem no. 9 - _Hungaria_ S103 (1854):
Symphonic Poem no. 10 - _Hamlet_ S104 (1858):
Symphonic Poem no. 11 - _Hunnenschlacht_ S105 (1855-57):
Symphonic Poem no. 12 - _Die Ideale_ S106 (1856-57):
Symphonic Poem no. 13 - _Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe (From the Cradle to the Grave)_ S107 (1881-82):
_Mephisto Waltz no. 1 - Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_ for piano S514 - version for orchestra S110/2 (c. 1856-61):



Hungarian Rhapsody no. 14 in F-minor for piano S244/14 - arr. for orchestra by F. Doppler and F. Liszt S359/1 (orig. 1847 - arr. 1857-60):
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 12 in C-sharp minor for piano S244/12 - arr. for orchestra by F. Doppler S359/2 (orig. 1847 - 1857-60):
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 6 in D-flat for piano S244/6 - arr. for orchestra by F. Doppler and F. Liszt S359/3 (orig. 1847 - arr. 1857-60):
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 in C-sharp minor for piano S244/2 - arr. for orchestra by F. Liszt S359/4 (orig. 1847 - arr. 1857-60):
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 5 in E-minor for piano S244/5 - arr. for orchestra by F. Liszt S359/5 (orig. 1847 - arr. 1857-60):
Hungarian Rhapsody no. 9 in D-flat for piano S244/9 - arr. for orchestra by F. Liszt S359/6 (orig. 1847 - arr. 1857-60):


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> SAINT-SAËNS • FRANZ SCHUBERT
> Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485


Another couple of symphonies that deserve my honorable mention. Again, Bernstein, the NYPO, and organist Maurice Raver, gave me no reason to look elsewhere for a more vibrant "Organ Symphony". Bernstein really unlocks the flavor. Schubert's 5th is my favorite of Schubert's symphonic oeuvre.


----------



## Joe B

This was a first listen for me (new purchase). The music is what you would expect from Vaughn Williams....lovely. The recording is first rate. The mix of orchestra, chorus, and soloist was well done.


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning I'm just cooling out to the wonderful church music of Orlando Gibbons sung by the King's College of Cambridge. While I pretty much avoided anything pre-Baroque over my years of listening to classical music, Gibbons has been an exception. Along with Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All Night Vigil, Gibbons is my favorite choral music.


----------



## Pugg

*Franck:* Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan 1947-1958: Bach, Beethoven, Brahms - Choral Music

Release Date May 13, 2014
Duration05:53:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 20, 1947 - October 22, 1947

CD 1 and 2: Mass in B Minor BWV 232


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* (1770 - 1827)
String Quartet In B Flat, Op.130/ Grosse Fuge In B Flat, Op.133


----------



## bharbeke

I'm listening to Annie Fischer's complete piano sonatas of Beethoven. I'll give a full report when I'm done, but the parts I've heard are good. Really good.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Lieder

Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Liszt: Blume und Duft
Liszt: Der du von dem Himmel bist (Goethe), S279
Liszt: Die drei Zigeuner, S.320
Liszt: Du bist wie eine Blume
Liszt: Einst (Bodenstedt)
Liszt: Freudvoll und leidvoll, S.280
Liszt: Hohe Liebe
Liszt: Ich möchte hingehn, S.296
Liszt: Ihr Auge (Rellstab)
Liszt: Im Rhein, im schönen Strome, S272
Liszt: Lasst mich ruhen
Liszt: Mignons Lied (Kennst du das Land), S275
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Liszt: Und wir dachten der Toten
Liszt: Was Liebe sei? (First version), S288/1
Liszt: Wieder mocht' ich dir begegnen


----------



## Joe B

Just finishing up this:










I really like this trio (piano, oboe, bassoon). This is their 3rd and latest disc. Highly recommend.
(more info: http://www.sundancetrio.com/)


----------



## bharbeke

That Sundance Trio disc is not even listed on their website yet, so it must be extremely new.

Pugg, can I assume that the Liszt lieder has your recommendation? I have enjoyed music from both the singer and pianist in the past.


----------



## Joe B

New purchase....first listen....so far "sublime".


----------



## Joe B

bharbeke said:


> That Sundance Trio disc is not even listed on their website yet, so it must be extremely new.


It was released 10/27/17. All 3 of their releases are good, really good. If you like this combination of wind instruments and piano you can't go wrong.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> That Sundance Trio disc is not even listed on their website yet, so it must be extremely new.
> 
> Pugg, can I assume that the Liszt lieder has your recommendation? I have enjoyed music from both the singer and pianist in the past.


You are right, I always spin things I like, no matter what critics saying about it, ( see Kontrapunctus signature) this two made a wonderful disc together, you have to _like_ Liszt though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Franz Liszt's orchestral works this afternoon (with a break for the Scotland-England rugby match), plus a nicely-sung but rather woolly-sounding _Via Crucis_.

_Via crucis (The Fourteen Stations of the Cross)_ for soloists, mixed choir and organ S53 [Text: V. Fortunatus/P. Gerhardt/J. Rist/Book of Matthew/Book of Luke/Roman Catholic Liturgy] (1878-79):










Piano Concerto no. 1 in E-flat S124 (1835-56):
Piano Concerto no. 2 in A S125 (1849-61):
_Totentanz (Danse Macabre)_ for piano and orchestra S126/2 (by 1849 - rev. 1853 and 1859):



_Faust Symphony_ for orchestra, with finale for solo tenor and chorus S108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1857-61 and 1880):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland BBC Recitals, 1958-61*



> Anyone who question Sutherland as the greatest coloratura soprano of all time should listen to this CD. She sings with complete control in all the arias. I think that Mozart had her in mind for the Constanza aria. Sutherland before 1975 as a dramatic coloratura soprano is simply without peer in this and any other century. A must have!


In the car to the cinema.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Flute Quartet No.3 in C Major

Trio Sonnerie with Wilbert Hazelzet on flute: Monica Huggett, violin -- Sarah Cunningham, viola da gamba -- Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord


----------



## chefmclean

Sounds of North: Two Centuries of Canadian Piano Music, Elaine Keillor (Gala). Some beautiful playing on this set of various Canadian composers


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*

La Cetra,op.9 1-7

CD 6


----------



## eljr

Zubin Mehta / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man; Barber: Adagio

Release Date February 3, 2012
Duration01:00:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral

Appalachian Spring - Suite


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> *Vivaldi*
> 
> La Cetra,op.9 1-7
> 
> CD 6


Choc guzel!

--------


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.25 in C Major, KV 503

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields -- Alfred Brendel. piano


----------



## eljr

Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9

Release Date May 27, 2016
Duration02:37:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Boston, Symphony Hall

Symphony No. 5 in D minor Op. 47


----------



## Taplow

A couple of Fantastical Symphonies ...

















Boston Symphony Orchestra: Charles Münch
RCA: 09026 68979-2

Anima Eterna Brugge: Jos van Immerseel
ZigZag: ZZT 100101


----------



## Joe B

New purchase....first listen....gentle, soft, very sweet music.


















This is a Lyrita reissue of an ASV CD recording from 1998.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Trio No.1 in E flat, Op.1 No.1
Trio No.10 in E flat, Op.44
Trio No.7 in B flat,Op.97 "Archduke"


----------



## Capeditiea

Today's Playlist so far.
1. Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier
2. Seelinck - Orgue Pieces 
3. Seelinck - Works for the Harpsichord 
4. Mozart - Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra in A Major, KV622 (maybe once or twice)


----------



## Eramire156

*The Saturday Symphony*

*Aram Khachaturian
Symphony no. 2*









*Aram Khachaturian
Wiener Philharmoniker *

recorded 8-11 March 1962

Bonus disc from the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Mark Hambourg (1879 - 1960) Beethoven Scarlatti Grieg Chopin & Schubert 

• Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata 2nd movement: 10-10-1915
• Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata 3th movement: 29-03-1922
• Scarlatti: Pastorale; Capriccio: 19-10-1915
• Grieg: Norwegian bridal march op.19 #2: 04-01-1916
• Beethoven: Piano Sonata op. 2 No.3 Last movement: 24-11-1916
• Chopin: Waltz op.64 #1: 04-01-1916
• Chopin: Etude op.10 #5: 04-01-1916
• Chopin: Waltz in As op.42: 24-11-1916
• Chopin: Polonaise in A: 15-12-1919
• Schubert: Marche Militaire: 15-12-1919





*


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 3 & 4* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on Teldec







Brahms third and fourth Symphonies. When first purchased I was less than enthusiastic about this boxed set. Having upgraded my hi-fi system I'm reassessing this set- and am upgrading my opinion of it!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Today has been a Raff kind of day. Sometimes you just need to hear some beautiful melodies. Highly recommend both of these recordings.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Wilhelm KEMPFF : Sonate D.626 de Schubert (1971) BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## Malx

Eramire156 said:


> *Aram Khachaturian
> Symphony no. 2*
> 
> View attachment 101825
> 
> 
> *Aram Khachaturian
> Wiener Philharmoniker *
> 
> recorded 8-11 March 1962
> 
> Bonus disc from the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set.


The same recording for me for the Saturday Symphony but in its double decca incarnation - via spotify.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday in the car: Vivaldi's Four Seasons by Seiji Ozawa, the Boston Symphony Orchestra and Joseph Silverstein on solo violin.

Today in the car: "Precious Lord, the Great Gospel Recordings of Thomas A Dorsey" featuring Thomas A Dorsey, Marion Williams, the Dixie Hummingbirds and other Gospel artists.

All my favorite un-HIP recordings of V's Four Seasons feature an in-house soloist (Corigliano/Bernstein/NYPO; Schwalbe/Karajan/Berlin Phil. and the above Silverstein/Ozawa/BSO); maybe it's first-among-equals that gives it a more unified sound. 

In a rare departure from my usual diet of classical, I took a side-trip into the wonderful Gospel music of Thomas A Dorsey (not to be confused with his contemporary, the trombonist/big band leader, Thomas Dorsey, sans middle initial). Much of Dorsey's output corresponded with the American Great Depression. His music is at once sorrowful but hopeful, and also touches upon the African-American experience. The music of the Black Church is the foundation of the development of all forms of original American music from jazz to blues to rock-n-roll.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gaetano Donizetti
Poliuto*

*Poliuto - Michael Fabiano
Paolina - Ana María Martínez
Severo - Igor Golovatenko
Callistene - Matthew Rose
Felice - Timothy Robinson
Nearco - Emanuele D'Aguanno
Christians - Gyula Rab and Adam Marsden

Enrique Mazzola
Glyndebourne Chorus
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Glyndebourne, 2015*


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Te Deum & Mass in D minor* Corydon Singers & Orchestra conducted by Matthew Best on hyperion








I don't share Bruckner's faith, but can still be inspired by this heartfelt music.


----------



## jim prideaux

while driving up to Bamburgh and back for a day out with old friends (even though I have a season ticket and 'we' were at home to 'Boro I could not face it!) I listened to Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Beethoven's 1st, 2nd, 4th and 5th Symphonies.....what a magnificent series of recordings, the 5th which is essentially ruined by over familiarity felt completely refreshed.....

home now so back to Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam recordings of Schubert's 5th and 6th...wonderful!


----------



## KenOC

Bach, Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, E. Power Biggs on the pedal harpsichord. This magnificent album has never, so far as I know, been issued as a CD.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos 26 & 27 - Stewart Goodyear.


----------



## Joe B

Just got this out of the mail box.










edit: I just finished listening to this disc. Amazing. I've never heard anything like this before. What an incredible composition. Highly recommend.


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet No.3 in G Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphony No 4 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn* Halle Orchestra conducted by James Loughram on EMI








Brahms Symphony No. 4 - again, as I've already listened to it earlier tonight (as conducted by Harnoncourt). Well it is my favourite Brahms symphony. Here it is played by one of the orchestras I am most familiar with hearing live in the concert hall - the Halle. As a resident of Lancashire I'm lucky to have the Halle, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and BBC Philharmonic based nearby in the cities of Liverpool and Manchester. When I was young these cities were in Lancashire - but county reorganisations stripped Lancashire of them - as well as Lancashire's corner of the beautiful Lake District!


----------



## Guest

This new 3 SACD set arrived today from Japan. Since it includes 2 "fillers" (Wagner's "Siegfried Idyll" and Bruckner's "Te Deum"), I was afraid some of the movements might be spread across two discs, but nope, that's not the case. Each disc plays for well over 80 minutes. Symphony 7 is paired with the Wagner on disc 1, Symphony 8 is by itself on disc 2, and disc 3 contains Symphony 9 plus "Te Deum." The DSD remastering from the original analog tapes sounds fantastic, and the playing is phenomenal.


----------



## Itullian

pickin and choosin


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, first and foremost,siince im a gentelmen, i send you all me greetings, than et's procced,.Bruegel and music of his time, great flemish theme, pretty smart naxos of yah & it happen to feattured top flemish renaissance composer and obscur one i admit whit sshame did not knew yet, finally Claude Goudimel and Sweelinks lp on same label 1975 thee date of released, dont know whybut 1970'' record had this superiror analogic edge even on tthis download it' show wwoaw annd by this i mean the following mister Goudimel never sounded so good amazing record.
Iwould like to elaborated on these record but folks im , pretty sick since two week, mother of lord , bloody hell , what dosen kill you make you stronger leeet hope this moto stand the road hey?


----------



## WVdave

Carl Schuricht, The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Mendelssohn Overtures
London Records ‎- LL 1048, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, Feb 1955.


----------



## senza sordino

French music part two

All from Spotify and only a couple of these have I heard before, mostly new music for me.

Roussel Piano Trio (1902, revised 1927), Divertissement for wind Quintet (1906), Sonata no 1 for violin and piano (1908). I first heard the piano trio 18 months ago when we started our TC piano trios listening project. Its terrific.









Berlioz Requiem. (1837) If you can believe it, this was the first time I've heard this piece. I quite liked it. 









Chaminade Piano Trios 1&2. (1880 & 1886) I first heard these when we were compiling our TC recommended piano trios list. Yes, it's good too, especially the first trio









Dutilleux Cello Concerto called Tout un monde lointain (A whole distant world) (1970); violin concerto called L'arbre des songes (The tree of dreams) (1985); Symphony no 2 Le Double (1959). This was the first time hearing these works. Yes, I will revisit them, I enjoyed listening to these.









Boulez Le Marteau sans maître (Th hammer without master) (1953-1955); Derive 1 (1984); Derive 2 (1988 completed 2006). The first time I've heard these pieces, probably hard to imagine for some of you TC listeners. I quite enjoyed them.


----------



## Joe B

New for me (first listen):


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: 4 Impromptus, D.899; 4 Impromptus, D.935 (analogue) 
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Capeditiea

Ghost Symphony's rendition of Capeditiea's Cello Concerto No. 1 "The Monster"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore
> 
> Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel
> 
> Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


after seeing the photo... i now understand the reason folk where suits in orchestras. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

(unsure which to listen to first... but probably in this order.)
1. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 
2. Beethoven's Ghost Trio 
3. Hisaishi's Mononoke Hime Symphonic Suite. 

though i may end up switching Beethoven and Hisaishi around. then go to sleep...


----------



## Pugg

​
Perlman plays *Saint-Saëns, Chausson & Ravel*

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Orchestre De Paris, Jean Martinon

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Ravel: Tzigane
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, Op. 83
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28

UK vinyl LP album (LP record)


----------



## Pugg

*Stravinsky*: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos
Stravinsky: Madrid
Stravinsky: Tango
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## kyjo

Vaughan Williams' String Quartet no. 2:









I continue to be blown away by Vaughan Williams' chamber music, especially considering how overlooked it tends to be compared to his other works. This work is a very successful melding of Vaughan Williams' darker, more 'modern' side (as exemplified by his 4th, 6th, and 9th symphonies) and his more modal, 'pastoral' side. Of particular note is the very prominent role given to the viola in this work. The violist of the Maggini Quartet plays with considerable artistry and depth of tone, as do the other members of the group. Oh, and the ending is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Pugg

*Respighi*: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

Respighi: Il tramonto
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano
Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa


----------



## Haydn man

I am a day late with my Saturday Symphony this week
This all seems rather long winded to me I am afraid to say. Not one I shall be hurrying back to


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini* - La Rondine
Anna Moffo /D. Baroni/M. Sereni/ Sciutti et al.
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part one this morning.

_Romance_ in F for violin and piano op.11/B39 (1873-77):
_Nocturne_ in B for violin and piano op.40a/B48 (1875-83):
String Quintet no. 2 in G op.77/B49 (1875):
Piano Trio no. 1 in B-flat op.21/B51 (1875):
Piano Quartet no. 1 op.23/B53 (1875):



_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ S140 (1838):
_(3) Études de concert_ S144 (1845-49):
_(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ S139 (1851):
_(2) Konzertetüden_ S145 (1862):


----------



## Capeditiea

i failed to go to sleep... 

so now... 

1. Hisaishi's Mononoke Hime Symphonic Suite 
2. Brahms Ballade 1-4 and Rhapsody 1 and 2 performed by Gould... 
3. sleep.


----------



## Enthusiast

I put my recent Mahler obsession (three weeks during which I listened to little else after a year or more of not wanting to listen to any) to bed with another Mahler 1, the excellent recording - that holds its own with the very best - by Ancerl. That led me to wanting to hear another favourite and great Ancerl recording - Janacek's Sinfonietta.


----------



## Malx

Again prompted by an earlier post I dug out an old favourite - it may be a small selection of the songs but they are beautifully sung.
If you don't already know this recording try it out I don't think you will be disappointed.









I have moved on to this months cover disc from the BBC MM which features Paul Lewis in works by Shostakovich, Weber, Liszt & Schnittke.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I put my recent Mahler obsession (three weeks during which I listened to little else after a year or more of not wanting to listen to any) to bed with another Mahler 1, the excellent recording - that holds its own with the very best - by Ancerl. That led me to wanting to hear another favourite and great Ancerl recording - Janacek's Sinfonietta.


Enthusiast: That Mahler one is a super recording I also have a soft spot for Ancerl's Mahler 9 which I have readied for a spin later in the day - do you know it.


----------



## eljr

Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan
Bach Mass in B Minor

Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque
Released:
1974


----------



## Pugg

_Aria: Opera Without Words_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (Piano)

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Puccini: A Portrait of Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Saint-Saëns: Amour, viens aider ma faiblesse (Samson et Dalila)
Strauss, J, II: Soirée de Vienne
Strauss, R: Ramble on Love Duet (from Der Rosenkavalier)
Wagner: Die Walküre: Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto no 2 et al.

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Quartets for piano,violin,viola and cello
No.1 Es dur
No.2 D dur
No. 3 C dur

Christoph Eschenbach and Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Enthusiast: That Mahler one is a super recording I also have a soft spot for Ancerl's Mahler 9 which I have readied for a spin later in the day - do you know it.


Yes, indeed. And his 9 is also excellent (I gave it a spin a week back) so you are in for a treat. His accounts of neoclassical Stravinsky and of Shostakovich (5 and 10) are also special to me as are his recordings of (sadly not all) Martinu's symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

I held a long standing dislike of Norrington's work for some time but more recently have discovered that he has a real (and really special) feel for Mozart. I'm listening to his Zaubeflote - a bit of a shock at first for someone who has long revered Klemperer's recording with an all star cast - and finding a lot to like in it.


----------



## Joe B

Another new disc for me....first listen:


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 & En saga, Op. 9*
Philharmonia Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









What a great piece the 5th is! There's something wonderfully life-affirming about it, especially in the context of it being composed after the spine-chilling 4th. Surely one of the greatest symphonies in the repertoire. The tone poem _En saga_ is a fascinating work in its own right, written much earlier.

Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia Orchestra give a beautifully lush performance that I found thoroughly enjoyable. His Sibelius recordings haven't been very enthusiastically received - if my memory serves me - but I think there's something really moving about his deep love for this music. There's a short documentary on YouTube in which Ashkenazy travels to Finland in order to embark on a journey in Sibelius' footsteps. Very interesting!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

*Schuber*t: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello).

Makes the heart warm on a very chill Sunday afternoon .


----------



## jim prideaux

I would suggest that anyone with a fondness for Schubert's 9th have a listen to the Manacorda with the Staatskapelle Potsdam recording!..........each time I listen I am so Impressed....

Sunday Times today....review of a new recording of Hindemith works by Janowski..looks interesting, time to have a look on Amazonia!


----------



## Janspe

*W. Rihm: Klavierstück Nr. 7 & Klavierstück Nr. 5 Tombeau*
Bernhard Wambach, piano









I'm not very familiar with Rihm's body of works, but I keep returning to his music every now and then. There's something about it that really attracts me and I can't really put it into words - but maybe that's not even necessary! The one piece of his I know best is the _Gesungene Zeit_ for violin and orchestra, but these thorny pieces for piano are quite interesting too. I intend to listen to the rest of this CD later.


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning on YouTube: The non-canonical Kullervo Symphony by Sibelius played by Paavo Jarvi conducting the Stolkholm Philharmonic Orchestra with the National Male Choir of Estonia and soloists, Peter Mattei and Randi Stene.

Though I've been a Sibelius enthusiast ever since I first heard Finlandia as a teenager, I never quite got around to Kullervo, an early yet epic, ambitious and gargantuan symphony to rival Bruckner's 8th, Mahler's 3rd and Shostakovich's 7th "Leningrad". For a while there, I was thinking that I bit off a bit more than I could chew. It's based on a Finnish legend, sort of a Nordic tragedy that's part Hamlet and part Oedipus Rex; the unfortunate story of a young man who meets his demise at the hands of an abusive upbringing. Like Tchaikovsky's non-canonical Manfred Symphony, Kullervo rambles here and there and as with Manfred, I kept thinking that the piece needs an editor. Even so (and like T's Manfred), Kullervo has powerful moments; as well as all the lush, majestic and beautiful characteristics that are also apparent and much more refined in Sibelius' other symphonies. Indeed, if you count, Kullervo, it's interesting how Sibelius continues to tighten his development culminating in the darkened 4th and the one-movement 7th which compresses the Sibelius sound like a black dwarf or neutron star. Kullervo is the red giant to that black dwarf or neutron star.

As far as I can discern, the performance is wonderful, although I can't know for sure, as I don't speak Finnish. While this recording features the Swedish bass-baritone, Peter Mattei, singing in Finnish, his deep and powerful vocals should appeal to anyone who likes those great Russian bass or baritone solos from pieces such as Mussorgsky's "Boris Godunov", Prokofiev's "Ivan the Terrible" or Shostakovich's Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" or #14 "Songs of Death".


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Ariodant" (Sanderling/ASV)
Beethoven - Piano Trio in E-flat, WoO 38 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Fesca - Symphony #1 (Beermann/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Double Piano Concertos

_Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)_

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365
Mozart: Concerto for Three Pianos & Orchestra, K242 (Version for Two Pianos)
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in D major, K381


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Quartet in F major ,op.59 no.1
Quartet in E flat major,op.74


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Zuccari (1694-1788): Cello Sonata No.4 in A Minor

Musica Perduta: Renato Crisculo, cello -- Luca Marzetti, double bass -- Michele Careca, theorbo - Alberto Bagnai, harpsichord


----------



## eljr

Kimiko Ishizaka
J . S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue (Kunst der Fuge ) , BWV 1080

Genre:
Classical
Release:
10/4/2017


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr *-Amore non soffre opposizioni

Monika Lichtenegger (Elmira / Zefirina), Laura Faig (Gelmina), Richard Resch (Ernesto), Giulio Alvise Caselli (Argante), Josef Zwink (Martorello) & Philipp Gaiser (Policarpo)

East-West European Festival Orchestra, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Judith

Enthusiast said:


> I put my recent Mahler obsession (three weeks during which I listened to little else after a year or more of not wanting to listen to any) to bed with another Mahler 1, the excellent recording - that holds its own with the very best - by Ancerl. That led me to wanting to hear another favourite and great Ancerl recording - Janacek's Sinfonietta.


My favourite Mahler. Love the 1st


----------



## cougarjuno

*CPE Bach - Gellert Geistliche Oden und Lieder*

Dorothee Mields (soprano) Ludger Remy (piano)

absolutely lovely melodies


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part two this late afternoon and evening.

Piano Quintet no. 1 in A op.5/B28 (1872):
Piano Trio no. 2 in G-minor op.26/B56 (1876):
String Quartet no. 8 in E op.80 (originally op.27)/B57 (1876):
String Quartet no. 9 in D-minor op.34/B75 (1877):
_Serenade_ in D-minor for nine winds, cello and double bass op.44/B77 (1877):



_Années de pèlerinage I (Première année: Suisse)_ S160 (1848-54):
_Années de pèlerinage II (Deuxième année: Italie)_ S161/S162 (1837-49 and 1859):


----------



## Eramire156

*Leontyn Price

Seiji Ozawa
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra *









*28 February 1970*


----------



## Merl

A double dose of Dvorak symphonies this morning. First it was an excellent account of Symphony 5 by Jansons and Oslo (I love this set).









And then Symphony 3 from Jarvi's much-maligned cycle. The rest of the cycle may be a bit characterless (topped off by a poor 7th and 9th) but this recording of the 3rd with the SNO is at the top of the tree.


----------



## Haydn man

I have not listened to much English music for some time
Decided to correct this with this recording by one of my favourite conductors.
Beautiful playing and well worth listening to if you are unfamiliar with either composer


----------



## cougarjuno

*Holst - The Planets
*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / James Levine

I have to come back to this every so often -- what joy!


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.4 in A Major

Kurt Sassmannhaus directing the the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Angela Satris, violin


----------



## Jacck

I finished *Die Walküre* and listened to the symphonies *Glazunov 1+2* (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## pmsummer

ORGELMUSIK
*Johann Pachelbel*
Werner Jacob - organ (Mollau, Alsace)
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca Analogue Years set
Sibelius 2 to be followed by Dvorak 7


----------



## WVdave

Leopold Stokowski, The Philadelphia Orchestra 
Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 5, Three Chorale-Preludes
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5713, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1960.


----------



## Merl

I'll tell you what, this is a cracker of a performance of the 9th. Jordan totally nails the 2nd and 3rd movements (and the 1st is damn fine too). The finale brings the house down (and I'm not surprised). Watching the rest of the performances this week but if they're as good as this then I'm in for a treat. Superb.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 8* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Carlo Maria Giulini on DG








One of my favourite Bruckner symphonies. Well played too!


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-3rd and 6th Symphonies performed by NDR RP.


----------



## senza sordino

French music part three, almost entirely Ravel here, and all from my collection

Lekeu Violin Sonata in G (1893); Ravel Violin Sonata no 1 (1897), Ravel Violin Sonata no 2 (1923-27), Tzigane (1924), Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré ((1923)









Ravel Bolero, Alborada del gracioso, Ma Mère l'Oye, Une Barque sur l'ocean, Rapsodie espagnol, La Valse, Pavane, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valse nobles et sentimentales, menuet antique, fanfare pour "L'Eventail de Jeanne", Daphnis and Chloé (Suite 2)









Ravel String Quartet from this disk









Ravel Daphnis and Chloe complete ballet. Fantastic stuff









Ravel Piano Concerto in G, Piano Concerto for the left hand, Valses nobles et sentimentales (solo piano), Gaspard de la nuit


----------



## pmsummer

SIXXES
_Music from the Acoustic Neighbourhood_
*John Cage - Richard Cornell - Lee Santana - Martha Bishop - Christian Wolff*
Lee Santana - archlute
Hille Perl - viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Sonata in B Flat Major / Pieces de Clavecin avec Voix et Violon (Perillo etc.)
Tartini: Violin Concertos (Scimone)
C.P.E. Bach: Piano Music (Pletnev)
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Jacobs)


----------



## chill782002

"Petrushka" (1947 version)

Igor Stravinsky / Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded October 2, 1962 in the Great Hall of the Moscow Conservatory during Stravinsky's first visit to Russia in 48 years.


----------



## Blancrocher

Kontrapunctus said:


> This new 3 SACD set arrived today from Japan. Since it includes 2 "fillers" (Wagner's "Siegfried Idyll" and Bruckner's "Te Deum"), I was afraid some of the movements might be spread across two discs, but nope, that's not the case. Each disc plays for well over 80 minutes. Symphony 7 is paired with the Wagner on disc 1, Symphony 8 is by itself on disc 2, and disc 3 contains Symphony 9 plus "Te Deum." The DSD remastering from the original analog tapes sounds fantastic, and the playing is phenomenal.


This is great news, Kontrapunctus--I really want the HVK 5 on sacd I saw you post earlier as well: always wanted a sound upgrade on that one.


----------



## bejart

Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775-1838): Clarinet Quartet No.2 in C Minor, Op.4

Thea King on clarinet with members of the All-ri Quartet: Peter Carter, violin -- Prudence Pacey, viola -- Bruno Schrecker, cello


----------



## Guest

Chopin
Preludes

Pollini


----------



## Johnmusic

*A. Dvorak Serenade in E major Op.22, Daniel Barenboim & English Chamber Orchestra

1. Moderato
2. Tempo di Valse
3. Scherzo: Vivace
4. Larghetto
5. Finale: Allegro vivace





*
***************************
*Antonin Dvořák: A Hero's Song, symphonic poem Op. 111 
Wit, Narodowa Orkiestra Symfoniczna Polskiego Radia w Katowicach*


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: String Quintet in G Op 111 and the Clarinet Quintet* members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet on Philips







Glorious late Brahms including the autumnal Clarinet Quintet - a work I would put alongside the Mozart Clarinet Quintet as the two greatest clarinet quintets out there!


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 9 - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 22 "CITY OF LIGHT"
CELLO CONCERTO
*Alan Hovhaness*
Janos Starker - cello
Seattle Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Michael Tippett: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2
Martyn Brabbins & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra*

My first introduction to Tippett was a performance of his Thord Symphony on YouTube. It has been a while since I've heard a work which I disliked so quickly. I can't put my finger on it precisely but it went from indifference to actual dislike.

Some time later, I heard an excerpt from what turned out to be this recording and I enjoyed it. So I took the chance - after a little reading and bought this disc. Martyn Brabbins and the BBCSO perform fantastically in the First - I'm working to the second.

So far, the First Symphony has been a pleasant surprise. If the Second Symphony is as good in terms of quality, I will look into his Fourth Symphony - when these performers release it but I will be avoiding the Third for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Eramire156

Waiting for Marston to release the complete, til then...

*Feodor Chaliapin
Russian Opera Arias*









The Marston set (13CDs) is due out this spring, can't wait,budget be dammed.


----------



## chefmclean

Doing a little YouTubin' today, while continuing with my exploration of Hovhannes.

Started with this: 




Followed by:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Lieder*

After five days of a brutal work schedule, I'm finally catching my breath. Webern sounds so good right now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part three, beginning tonight and resuming in the morning.

_(5) Bagatelles_ for two violins, cello and harmonium op.47/B79 (1878):
String Sextet in A op.48/B80 (1878):
_Capriccio_ for violin and piano op.24/B81 (1878):
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano op.49/B89 (1879):
String Quartet no. 10 _[Slavonic]_ in E-flat op.51/B92 (1878-79):
Violin Sonata in F op.57/B106 (1880):



_(6) Consolations [second version]_ S172 (1849-50):
_(10) Harmonies poétiques et religieuses [third version]_ S173 (1848-53):


----------



## Capeditiea

Rimsky-Korsakov Symphonies 1-3


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach, Suite in G Minor, BWV 995, Fugue in G minor, BWV 1000 & Suite in E major, BWV 1006a: Oliver Holzenburg, Lute:


----------



## Heliogabo

Bach, the WTC and Gould... a perfect match for this relaxing sunday


----------



## pmsummer

Not Radiohead. ;-)










LA TARANTELLA
_Antidotum Tarantulae_
*Italian Traditional, Athanasius Kircher, Matteo Salvatore, Alfio Antico, Lucilla Galeazzi, Ambrogio Sparagna, Don Francisco Xavier Cid, Giuseppe De Vittorio*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - director
_
Alpha_


----------



## pmsummer

WHITE MAN SLEEPS
*Charles Ives - Jon Hassell - Thomas Oboe Lee - Ornette Coleman - Ben Johnston - Béla Bartók - Kevin Volans*
Kronos Quartet

_Nonesuch_


----------



## KenOC

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man, A Mass for Peace. I've never heard this.


----------



## laurie

KenOC said:


> Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man, A Mass for Peace. I've never heard this


What did you think ? ( I noticed this on Amazon when I was checking out the Jenkins that Joe B recommended  )


----------



## Johnmusic

*Compositor: Lalo, Édouard-Victoire-Antoine (Lille, França, 27/01/1823 - Paris França, 22/04/1892)

Lançamento: 01/10/1980; Selection Number: 35848; Produtor: Paul Myers; Engenheiros: M. Boiscallais, Gul Level; Local de Gravação: Studio 103, Radio France, Paris, França, Abril/1980; (p) 1980 Sony Music Entertement.

Intérprete: Yo-Yo Ma, cello; Orchestre National De France: Lorin Maazel, maestro

01. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 In A Minor, Op. 33 - Allegro Non Troppo 19:03
02. Lalo: Cello Concerto In D Minor - 1. Prelude: Lento, Allegro Maestoso 13:03
03. Lalo: Cello Concerto In D Minor - 2. Intermezzo 6:19
04. Lalo: Cello Concerto In D Minor - 3. Introduction: Andante, Allegro vivace 7:40*


----------



## KenOC

laurie said:


> What did you think ? ( I noticed this on Amazon when I was checking out the Jenkins that Joe B recommended  )


An interesting and imposing piece. But I'm of two minds about it. You can listen here:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Rawsthorne:

oboe concerto: David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stephane Rancourt oboe
cello concerto: David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Alexander Baillie cello

World Premiere recordngs


----------



## Janspe

*W. Rihm: Klavierstücke Nr. 4, 2 & 1*
Bernhard Wambach, piano









Finishing up this recording that I started listening to earlier today. Curiously enough, the pieces were placed in a reverse order: 7, 5, 4, 2 and then 1 - I wonder why? Nevertheless, a very solid recording. I really felt the urge to find the score and to play through some of the passages myself!


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c. 1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite"


----------



## Boston Charlie

Joe B said:


> Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite"


I'm not a huge fan of Delius, but I sure do love the Florida Suite. As I have a grandson in Florida, I've travelled there quite a few times to visit him. Not being much of a hot-weather person, I could never live there, but Delius' wonderful suite sure brings the orange groves, palm trees and ocean breezes alive and in full color. As I understand it, Delius lived in Florida for a time as a bachelor and loved it so much that when he married his German bride, he returned with her for a vacation. I have two recordings of Florida Suite, one by Charles Mackeras and another NAXOS recording by David Lloyd-Jones, both with orchestras of the UK.

Florida Suite takes a place along side Copland's Appalachian Spring, Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite and Ives' Three Places in New England, as the finest examples of America's natural beauty reflected in colorful musical portrait.


----------



## Joe B

Time to unwind, relax, and smile:










Listening to "The Lord is My Shepherd", "The Call of Wisdom", and "That We May Love Again".


----------



## deprofundis

After hearing Claude Goudimel and Claude Le Jeune music i feel confused in a good way has a beleiver i feel fully christian catholic heart and protestant soul, whit a Lutherian spirit.. thee secret of holy trinity., im currently liustening to Palestrina motets darn i wish i had this stuff now but lack of cash, on emi wow... just wait deprofundis...  tthe utter most delicieous motets of palestrina on EMI.


----------



## Pugg

W.* Schuman* : Symphony No. 3 • Symphony for Strings (Symphony No. 5) • Symphony No. 8


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite"


Beside the music which I love, beautiful cover.


----------



## Capeditiea

Brahms Symphony 1


----------



## Pugg

*Reicha*: Wind Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Sarah Willis (french horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Milan Lajcik


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*:Symphony no 2 in C minor "Resurrection"

Edith Mathis (Soprano), Norma Procter (Contralto)
Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Chorus


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*:Symphony no 2 in C minor "Resurrection"
> 
> Edith Mathis (Soprano), Norma Procter (Contralto)
> Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Chorus


i was thinking of listening to some Mahler here shortly, currently working on my first symphony fine-tuning what i have now... to make things not so dissonant... (ironically.)

but it might end up being his 6th or 8th...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828) • Selected Piano Works LP • Wilhelm Kempff
*L.P *no : 2530 090


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* - I Lombardi alla prima crociata

Cristina Deutekom(Giselda), Placido Domingo (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Judith

Capeditiea said:


> Brahms Symphony 1


How lovely is that. Who is performing it?


----------



## Guest

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part four this morning/afternoon.

String Quartet no. 11 in C op.61/B121 (1881):
Piano Trio no. 3 in F-minor op.65/B130 (1883):
_Ballade_ in D-minor for violin and piano op.15/B139 (1884):
_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola op.74/B148 (1887):
_Drobnosti (Miniatures)_ - four pieces for two violins and viola 75a/B149 (1887):
_(4) Romantic Pieces_ for violin and piano op.75/B150 (1887):



_(19) Hungarian Rhapsodies S244_ (1846-47 and 1883-85):
_Rhapsodie espagnole_ S254 (1863):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


Absolutely love this. Have you heard latest Isserlis recording of Haydn?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Absolutely love this. Have you heard latest Isserlis recording of Haydn?


What does he play then, I know you saying, Haydn but is it concerto's again?


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> What does he play then, I know you saying, Haydn but is it concerto's again?


Yes. The two Haydn concertos
CPE Bach Cello Concerto
Mozart Geme la Tortorella
Boccherini. Adagio from Cello Concerto

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Marinera

*Beethoven* - String quartet no.9 op.59 'Rasumovsky'no.3 and no.11 op.95 'Serioso'
The Tokyo String Quartet
Disk 6









*Schubert* - Winterreise
Johan Reuter, Copenhagen String Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Judith said:


> Yes. The two Haydn concertos
> CPE Bach Cello Concerto
> Mozart Geme la Tortorella
> Boccherini. Adagio from Cello Concerto
> 
> Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


Extremely good, that one


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Yes. The two Haydn concertos
> CPE Bach Cello Concerto
> Mozart Geme la Tortorella
> Boccherini. Adagio from Cello Concerto
> 
> Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


Right, saw that one but I have more great cellist like Gautier Capuçon/Mstislav Rostropovich and Du Pré with Haydn.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dvorak Symphony 3
then 5 while doing chores


----------



## Pugg

Capeditiea said:


> Dvorak Symphony 3
> then 5 while doing chores


Which orchestra are playing and who's conducting?


----------



## jim prideaux

Capeditiea said:


> Dvorak Symphony 3
> then 5 while doing chores


Over the last couple of days I have noticed that people are listening to Dvorak's 3rd......as far as I personally am concerned this can only be a good thing as it appears to have been largely ignored and is in fact superb!

as |I have pointed out before-the 2nd (or middle movement ) is marvellous......


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> Which orchestra are playing and who's conducting?


I am not entirely sure... i am currently getting them via downloads... (i do plan on getting certain works later on... but with out money it is the only way i can access music...) so it is usually a hit and miss on finding out the performers... How many different recordings are of each that you know of?


----------



## Capeditiea

i think it was the Dvorak symphony thread that lead me to revisit 3 and 5


----------



## Pugg

Capeditiea said:


> I am not entirely sure... i am currently getting them via downloads... (i do plan on getting certain works later on... but with out money it is the only way i can access music...) so it is usually a hit and miss on finding out the performers... How many different recordings are of each that you know of?


Dozens and dozens.......take a pick.


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> Dozens and dozens.......take a pick.


o my. So basically the chances of finding this specific performance i have is quite slim... or even slimmer than slim...


----------



## Pugg

.​
*Dvorák & Herbert* - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30


----------



## Capeditiea

Judith said:


> How lovely is that. Who is performing it?


Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch* - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert

Bruch: Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.
Bruch: Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Bruch: Swedish Dances, Op. 63


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> .​
> *Dvorák & Herbert* - Cello Concertos
> 
> Gautier Capuçon (cello)
> 
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi
> 
> Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
> Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30


listening to the Yo-Yo Ma, (cello) and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Lorin Maazel version now.


----------



## Guest

*Sweelinck*

CD 3


----------



## pmsummer

LUX
_Compositions representing the power of 'light'_
*Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Edward Elgar, John Tavener, Morton Lauridsen, Ben Folds, Ola Gjeilo, Anonymous, Others*
Voces8

_Decca_


----------



## Capeditiea

pmsummer said:


> LUX
> _Compositions representing the power of 'light'_
> *Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Edward Elgar, John Tavener, Morton Lauridsen, Ben Folds, Ola Gjeilo, Anonymous, Others*
> Voces8
> 
> _Decca_


...i have been trying to figure this out the last few photos you posted... what is that glasslike object behind the cd?


----------



## pmsummer

Capeditiea said:


> ...i have been trying to figure this out the last few photos you posted... what is that glasslike object behind the cd?


On the left is a raw billet of glass from Corning Glass. On the right (in this shot) is a glass block for windows.


----------



## Judith

Had a Beethoven lunch. 
Symphonies no 3 (Eroica)and no 5. 

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Superb performances on both. 

Muti never lets me down.


----------



## Capeditiea

pmsummer said:


> On the left is a raw billet of glass from Corning Glass. On the right (in this shot) is a glass block for windows.


you must really like glass... :O

or you work for a glass company...

they kinda give off an interesting feel to them though when you're showcasing albums. :3


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Overture to "Benvenuto Cellini" (Davis/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #5 (Roge/London)*


----------



## Capeditiea

Dvorak's Serenade for Strings Op. 22 (performers unknown... the only clue i have is that it was probably with a symphony of his... not the 3rd, 4th, 7th, or 9th on the same disk. since i seperated the works in different folders so i can conviently select the folders in my mp3 player...)


---edited because i used an incorrect word


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Orchestral Works

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45
Tchaikovsky: Cossack Dance (Hopak/Gopak) from Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky: Festival Coronation March
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31
Tchaikovsky: Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*- Requiem & Mass in D
Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Robert Gamble

First 3 quartets of Op. 76


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn string quartets here too! Opus 64 now with Quatuor Mosaiques


----------



## deprofundis

Hello im listening to my last purchase, on veritas, Palestrina motets book 4 & madrigals, the download cost me around, ruffly 28 $ for two cd .But i did not had a propper motets album of Palestrina, now i have a definitive release yeah!

Have a nice day next month i have 5 arrival ordering comming up buzzy month hey?, love you folks of talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part five this evening.

String Quintet no. 2 in G op.77/B149 (1875):
Piano Quintet no. 2 in A op.81/B155 (1887):
Piano Quartet no. 2 in E-flat op.87/B162 (1889):



_
Ave Maria [für die große Klavierschule von Lebert und Stark]_ in E S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F S183/2 (1862):
_Ave Maria_ for choir and organ S38 - arr. for piano [second version] in D-flat S504/2 (1869 - arr. 1872):
_Ave Maria_ for voice and organ S341 - arr. for piano in G S545 (1881):
_Les Morts_ for orchestra S112/1 - arr. for piano S516 (1860 - poss. arr. same year)
_Resignazione _[first version] S187a (1877):
_A magyarok Istene [Ungarns Gott]_ - song for voice and piano S339 - arr. for piano S543 (1880 - arr. 1881):
_A magyarok Istene [Ungarns Gott]_ - song for voice and piano S339 - arr. for piano left-hand S543b (1880 - arr. 1881):


----------



## Ras

I couldn't find the thread about "Pieces that have blown you away recently" so instead I'm posting here:
Yesterday I heard good old *Seija Ozawa conduct a Japanese chamber orchestra in Beethoven's 1st symphony and his 1st piano concerto with Martha Argerich on piano* and it was a ball!!! [Like if ball is a party or some good fun...]. 
It's a newly released live recording from Decca. :









Go catch it on Spotify if are connected to that service!


----------



## bharbeke

*Domenico Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 29*
Victor Sangiorgio

This is a new composer, pianist, and piece to my ears. I loved hearing this on the radio. I commented to my wife that this is how I want a piano sonata to sound.


----------



## lucasbiblio

The forest of the Amazon - Heitor Villa-Lobos.

This wonderfull!

Regency of Issac Karabchevsky with the Petrobrás Symphony Orchestra.

It could become a second anthem of Brazil.


----------



## Robert Gamble

For the Deep Listening Project this week.. Alfven's 3rd symphony.


----------



## eljr

Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


----------



## pmsummer

Capeditiea said:


> you must really like glass... :O
> 
> or you work for a glass company...
> 
> they kinda give off an interesting feel to them though when you're showcasing albums. :3


I like 'light', and glass is all about light... lenses, apertures, and transmission.

The glass block was left over from having a glass wall installed in my previous home. The billet is a saleman's sample given to me by a friend (who worked for Corning).


----------



## MattB

Shostakovich: Symphony No.10 (2006)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Atterberg-3rd and 6th Symphonies performed by NDR RP.


.....and again this evening, and I intend to add Tubin and Martinu later......it is very much the 20th century (with a possibly 'late romantic' emphasis) round here!


----------



## Guest

La Sonnerie De Sainte Geneviève Du Mont A Paris - Marin Marais

Prélude In G - Jean Henri d'Anglebert *Gustav Leonhardt*,beautiful !

Tombeau De Mr. De Sainte-Colombe- Marin Marais

Suite V C-moll Antoine- Forqueray


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonio Cagnoni
Don Bucefalo*









*Wexford Opera Festival 2014*

Streaming https://cdn.rasset.ie/manifest/audio/2015/1024/20151024_rtelyricfm-operanight-operanight_cl10481070_10483918_261_/manifest.m3u8


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm working my way through this set of Hugo Alfven over the next couple of days. I see that coincidently the 3rd symphony is part of the "deep listening" project this week. I followed with Tchaikovsky's 2nd.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*August Klughardt - Piano Quintet (1884) MOST IMPRESSIVE

I. Lento - Allegro Con Fuoco - 00:00
II. Adagio - 15:51
III. Moderato - Molto Espressivo - 22:44
IV. Allegro non Troppo - 28:47*_*

August Klughardt (1847-1902) was born in the German town of Köthen in Saxon-Anhalt. After studying music locally, Klughardt began to earn his living by conducting. He served in several locales, including Weimar where he worked from 1869 to 1873. There, he met Franz Liszt, which was very important for his creative development. While influenced by Wagner and Liszt, Klughardt did not by any means entirely adopt the ideology of their New German School, refusing to write tone poems and instead concentrating on symphonies and chamber music. The influence of Robert Schumann, and to a lesser extent Brahms, certainly is equally important. It was his failure to whole-heartedly adopt Lisztian principals which led to his being labeled as a conservative composer. Klughardt received considerable recognition as composer and won many distinctions, but today, sadly, his music, with the exception of one or two pieces, is entirely forgotten.

Though there had been a few others before it, Robert Schumann's 1844 Piano Quintet put the genre on the map and his example was followed by Brahms, Kiel, Raff and Reinecke to name but the most prominent. Toward the end of the 19th century, the piano quintet began to go in two different directions. In the first, the genre retained the intimacy of chamber music, but in the second it veered toward symphonic style. Klughardt's Piano Quintet, composed in 1884, shows both of these tendencies. It is clear that Schumann's work, structurally though not tonally, served as an example for him. The sophisticated and extensive Lento introduction was a technique used by Schumann and others as a way setting the mood in chamber music with piano. The theme which emerges from it lends the main part of the movement, Allegro con fuoco, its impassioned, urgent character. Of particular note is the richly contrasting accompaniment, including the use of church tonal modes and a particularly striking hymn-like third theme played in octaves. The lovely Adagio which follows can be styled as a Song Without Words. The third movement, Moderato, molto espressivo, though in 6/8 time is not a scherzo but an interesting combination of a waltz which turns into something else altogether, full of excitement and forward motion. The big finale, Allegro non troppo, begins with a march-like anthem, which in part recalls the opening of the quintet. The development is altogether more lyrical and leads to the brief appearance of a second theme which quickly gives way to the opening subject, this time performed fugally. A powerful coda brings this unjustly neglected and fine work to its close.*


----------



## Guest

*Handel *

Watermusic


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*
Annie Fischer

So far, this is the best complete set I've heard. Everything sounds at least good. Here are the sonatas where Fischer is the solo front-runner:

3
5
17
20
30

These are the other sonatas and movements that sound utterly fantastic in this set:

4th movement of 2
6
7
8
3rd movement of 9
10
11
13
14
4th movement of 15
16
21
22
3rd movement of 23
24
26
31
32


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 1

Igor Markevitch / USSR State Symphony Orchestra

Recorded live February 28, 1960 at the Great Hall of the Moscow Conservatory.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: a mix of Placido Domingo; popular excerpts from operas by Verdi, Rossini, Puccini and Wagner; plus my favorite which is the duet from the Pearl Fishers by Bizet, sung by Domingo along side Thomas Hampson; also other songs by Domingo, Spanish and Mexican songs, and some Latin Pop.

When I think of the great tenors such as Pavarotti, Franco Corelli and Fritz Wunderlich, I can see where Domingo's voice and stylings may not be as distinct as the others. Indeed, no one could ever sing like Pavarotti whose voice was so rich, full and smooth. Domingo, though, is more prolific and steady. While I find that the majority of crossover material that classical musicians try to record comes out as mush, Domingo seems to be consistent in making it sound sincere and solid. As of lately, Domingo has taken on baritone parts with convincing results.

I also have one CD where Domingo tries his hand at conducting showcase violin pieces with Sarah Chang, which is good enough (and having one of the finest living violinists in tow doesn't seem to hurt matters), but why be a fairly competent conductor when you can rather be one of the greatest singers on the planet?


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO.......

A while now since I have listened to what are two of my favourite symphonies and yet as soon as the first few bars of the 1st ring out I am reminded of how much enjoyment I derive from these great works.....Martinu manages to combine a textural and rythmic complexity with an almost naïve lyricism (well that's what I think anyway!)


----------



## Johnmusic

*HELEN TRAUBEL - VOICE OF FIRESTONE - TV KINESCOPES 1950 
A MAGNIFICENT SINGER AND ARTIST. 1/2 hour of vocal glory.

Helen Francesca Traubel (June 16, 1899 - July 28, 1972) was an American opera and concert singer. A dramatic soprano, she was best known for her Wagnerian roles, especially those of Brünnhilde and Isolde*


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> *Respighi*: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
> 
> Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)
> 
> John Neschling
> 
> Respighi: Il tramonto
> Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano
> Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa


Just so you know, you are becoming as bad an influence on me as @Joe B

and @Traverso is no better than you too!!!!!


----------



## Johnmusic

*VACKSBOOK_2018 MAREK WEBER Presents "IN OLD VIENNA"

36491 JOHANN STRAUSS WALTZ MEDLEY (Vienna Life, My Darling, Blue Danube) WALTZ MEDLEY (Vienna Carnival Life, Over the Waves, You Live In My Heart)

36492 FRANZ LEHAR WALTZES (Merrv Widow, Gold and Silver, Vilia) WALTZ MEDLEY (Chimes of Normandy, Old Waltz, Waves of the Danube)

36493 JOSEPH STRAUSS WALTZES (Music of the Spheres, Dynamic, Water Colors) WALTZ MEDLEY (Serenade, My Treasure, Come to the Sea)

36494 WONDERFUL WALTZ MEDLEY (Skaters, Dolores, Estudiantina) ZIEHRER WALTZ MEDLEY Vienna Citizens, Vienna Beauty, In a Beautiful Night)





*


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, En Saga - LPO.
Sibelius, Tapiola - Concertgebouw Orchestra.

Both works conducted by Eduard van Beinum, more excellent fare from this aptly named box:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Inspired by a post I read last night by Joe B: just finished listening to "Florida Suite" by Delius played by Charles Mackeras and the Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera. It's every bit as wonderful as I remembered it to be. I'm actually now in the middle of listening to "Florida" a second time. Neither a travelogue along the lines of Tchaikovsky's Capriccio Italien, Rimsky's Capriccio Espanol or Copland's El Salon Mexico; nor a nature painting similar in feeling to Beethoven's 6th, Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite or Richard Strauss' Alpine Symphony; Delius' "Florida Suite" can best be described as a heart-felt love letter to the sunshine state. 

As I stated earlier, Delius loved Florida so much that after he returned to Europe and married his German bride he took her back there for a vacation.


----------



## eljr

Irmina Trynkos / Vladimir Ashkenazy
Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration55:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto

Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
December 2017
Concerto Choice


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland - William Byrd - Cormack MacDermott - Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnmusic

*How gorgeous the work and performance.

The New York Philharmonic String Quartet (Frank Huang and Sheryl Staples, violins; Cynthia Phelps, viola; Carter Brey, cello) performs Antonín Dvořák's String Quartet No. 12 in F (American)*. *


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schumann - Frauenliebe und Leben; Lieder Op 104 and 135*; etc

Juliane Banse (soprano) Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

Sorta kinda.










APPALACHIA WALTZ
*Meyer - O'Conner - Traditional*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Edgar Meyer - bass
Mark O'Conner - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail....first listen:


----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC Book II, Vladimir Feltsman. An often-overlooked set, played cleanly with enthusiasm and style. An engaging performance! I picked up both books, complete, for under ten bucks used including shipping. Looks like you can still do that. Check it out.


----------



## Capeditiea

Joe B said:


> In today's mail....first listen:


that is an interesting song order especially via titles... for 7 and 8.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you for soprano and orchestra*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
Barbara Hannigan, soprano









I simply cannot get enough of this piece. I'm completely obsessed with it, and every time I listen to it I feel like no other music can ever feel like anything anymore. That feeling passes, of course, but I think it tells something about the gigantic impact this piece has had one me.

Does anyone else reading this feel the same about this genius piece of music? I can't be the only one. We should create a club for 'listeners who lost their ability to go on with life because all they can think about is the piercing high _snow falls_ bit in the last movement' or something like that.


----------



## Joe B

Capeditiea said:


> that is an interesting song order especially via titles... for 7 and 8.


Currently on track 11. This is really good music (fun), the recording is outstanding, and the Northern Chamber Orchestra sounds great.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
_Explores music's role in religious mysticism as the ultimate passageway between the physical and the spiritual_.
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Capeditiea

Mahler's unfinished 10th once or twice then to work on my first in the same chord...


---edited to add...
from the same box set that Pugg mentioned the other day


----------



## Joe B

In the mood for some Fritz Kreisler. Julia Krasko lovingly plays this music with technical expertise. The fact that the recording is stellar doesn't hurt either.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Concerto In D Major For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 61
Arthur Grumiaux 
Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam, Eduard Van Beinum
Epic ‎- LC 3420, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1958.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i am listening to musica ficta ensemble conduct by Bo Holten ...thee great Lassus St Matthew Passion.
Never though i would says this but i approved morseso now lithurgical works, before i could llisten to motets, laments,
missa,magnificat, ssongg genra but was a bit turn off off by stuff like st matthew passion has too lithurgical, but this is quite enjoyable perhaps i will have a listen to the naxos of claude goudimel same kind of music not ''grandeure'' does.

Lassuuss remained a monolith of renaissance polyphony no wonder there are so many woorrk aavailable amen!!


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, Vivaldi:* Concertos for Two Violins

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Isaac Stern (violin), Richard Killmer (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ French Suites*

Murray Perahia's recent recording of these underappreciated gems.


----------



## senza sordino

French music part four

All Saint Saëns today and yesterday. All from my collection

Piano Concertos 2&4, Cello Concerto no 1, Introduction and Rondo capriccio 









Symphony no 3 and Carnival of the Animals, wonderful stuff 









Piano Trios 1&2. The first trio is fantastic in my ever so humble opinion 









Violin Sonata no 1, from this disk. I've had this disk a long time. I couldn't find an image online, I photographed this myself. It's a solid performance, quite nicely played through the entire disk. You'll see this image again









Danse bacchanale, le Rouet d'Omphale, Phaeton, Danse macabre, la jeunesse d'Hercule, Marche militaire française, Overture to the yellow princess, a night in Lisbon, Spartacus, marche du couronnement. Overall a mixed disk, some of it good, some of it is not very interesting


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Just so you know, you are becoming as bad an influence on me as @Joe B
> 
> and @Traverso is no better than you too!!!!!


Often it works both ways, don't you love it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Parry and Stanford *; piano concertos

Piers Lane (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins

Parry: Piano Concerto in F sharp major
Stanford: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major Op. 59


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák*- Symphony No. 3 ∙ "Hussite" Overture

London Symphony* ‎Istvan Kertez.
*Vinyl edition *


----------



## Pugg

*Harbison, Wernick, Schuller* - String Quartets.

First time ever spinning.


----------



## jim prideaux

looking at snow, contemplating going to work, Martinu's 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Belohlavek and the BBC SO......what an impressive achievement this advocacy for the six symphonies is.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/ Reiner / Della Casa


----------



## Guest

*Sweelinck*


----------



## Pugg

*For Mrs. Freni Birthday.*








​
*Tchaikovsky*: Eugene Onegin

Thomas Allen (Eugene Onegin), Mirella Freni (Tatyana), Anne Sofie von Otter (Olga), Neil Shicoff (Lensky), Rosemary Lang (Larina), Ruthild Engert (Filipyevna), Paata Burchuladze (Gremin)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, James Levine.


----------



## Capeditiea

Weber - Piano Sonata No. 1 
Alexander Paley 

then 

Weber - Oberon 
Eve Queler

then 

Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1 
Charles Neidich 

all for the first time...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák chamber works and Liszt piano works part six this morning.

_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins WoO/B164 (1890):
Piano Trio no. 4 [_Dumky_] in E-minor op.90/B166 (1890-91):
_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano op.94/B171 (1891):
String Quartet no. 12 in F [_American_] op.96/B179 (1893):



_Grande galop chromatique_ in E-flat S219 (1838):
_Grosses Konzertsolo_ S176 (1849-50):
_(3) Liebesträume [Dreams of Love]_ - three songs for voice and piano S298/2, S307 and S308 arr. for piano S541 (1843-1850 - arr. 1850):
_Valse-Impromptu_ S213 (1850-52):
Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):
_Elegy no. 1_ S196 (1874):
_Elegy no. 2_ S197 (1877):
_Mephisto Waltz no. 1 [Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)]_ S514 (1859-62):
_Mephisto Waltz no. 2_ S515 (1880-81):
_Mephisto Waltz no. 3_ S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no. 4_ S696 (1885 - inc.)


----------



## Pugg

​
Martha Argerich & Friends: Live from Lugano 2016

Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Sergey Babayan (piano), Sergio Tiempo (piano), Karin Lechner (piano), Nicholas Angelich (piano)

David Guerrier, horn
violino, Tedi Papavrami (violin)
piano, Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major/ *Beethoven*: Fantasy in C Minor, Op. 80, "Choral Fantasia"/* Brahms*: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## Pugg

*Stamitz* : Wind Symphonies
Consortium Classicum


----------



## Pugg

​
JS *Bach*: Easter Oratorio,/ Kantate BWV 10

Elly Ameling (Soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (Soprano), Helen Watts (Alto), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Tom Krause (Bass), Helmut Winschermann (Oboe), Tom Krause (Baritone), Helen Watts (Contralto), Johannes Bruning (Violin)

Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> looking at snow, contemplating going to work, Martinu's 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Belohlavek and the BBC SO......what an impressive achievement this advocacy for the six symphonies is.


......at work and on YT I am listening to Neumann and the Czech P.O. performing the 2nd.....referred to in the comments as a 'great little symphony'.....not quite sure where the 'little' comes from considering the emotional impact of the second movement in particular!


----------



## Vasks

_O, Canada_

*Forsyth - Jubilee Overture (Mayer/CBC)
Hetu - Quintette for Winds (Essex Winds/Centrediscs)
Nimmons - Trumpet Concerto (Warren/CBC)*


----------



## Marinera

*Respighi* - Church Windows









*Berlioz* - Romeo et Juliette op.17; Le Troyens à Carthage - Royal Hunt and Storm
Charles Munch; L'orchestre de la societe des conservatoire de Paris









Listening now to* Ravel *- Piano Concerto in G major; Gaspard de la Nuit, Sonatine
Martha Argerich - piano; Claudio Abbado & Berliner Philarmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Sonata in A Major & *Schumann*: Sonata in G Minor

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLY BAROQUE
*Johann Sebastian Bach - Luigi Boccherini*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Andante favori in F major
Sonata No.29 in B flat,Op.106 "Hammerklavier"


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: La Forza del Destino

Placido Domingo, Sesto Bruscantini, Francesca Garbi, Ernesto Gavazzi, Giorgio Zancanaro, Dolora Zajick, Giorgio Surian, Paul Plishka, Mirella Freni, Silvestro Sammaritano

Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milan, Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milano, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

Leif Ove Andsnes
Sibelius

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:06:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin, Teldex Studio

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choices
September 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

Presto Disc of the Week
15th December 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## eljr

doing a lot of recent buy re-listens today.










Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin

Presto Recording of the Week
27th October 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
January 2018
Disc of the Month
Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
February 2018
Recording of the month


----------



## eljr

This one I am enjoying much more than the first listen.










Neeme Järvi / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration01:22:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateJune 25, 2015 - June 27, 2015
Recording Location
Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner


----------



## eljr

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Edward Gardner
Grieg: Piano Concerto; Incidental Music to "Peer Gynt"

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:23:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto

Presto Recording of the Week
5th January 2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final part of Dvořák's chamber works and Liszt's piano works this afternoon/evening. The later works of Liszt the minor-orders cleric often have a reflective, autumnal feel which make for a pleasing contrast with the earlier output of Liszt the firebrand.

String Quintet no. 3 in E-flat op.97/B180 (1893):
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano op.100/B183 (1893):
String Quartet no. 13 in G op.106/B192 (1895):
String Quartet no. 14 in A-flat op.105/B193 (1895):



_Années de pèlerinage III [Troisième année]_ S163 (1867-77):
_(4) Valses oubliées_ S215 (1881-84):
_(7) Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ S205 (1885):

Plus eleven individual miniatures


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"*
Concerto Koln

Thanks to Manxfeeder for this recommendation. This version is full of vitality and makes the case for the serenade's continued appearance on Best-Of lists.


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-2nd and 5th Symphonies performed by Rasilainen and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 1 - BBC SO, Kempe.


----------



## Merl

A Beethoven day today. Started off with Fey's excellent 1st and 2nd accounts. Love these. Fey really does judge these brilliantly. Great readings.









Followed this up with Jordan and the Vienna PO and their accounts of the 4th and 5th. The 4th is a really interesting and superb reading with perfectly judged and lively rhythms. The 5th is good (but not as strong as the 4th) but the final movement is terrific. Excellent disc.


----------



## Merl

Oh and I rounded off a day of Ludwig with Jordan's superb 7th from this terrific set.


----------



## KenOC

Merl said:


> A Beethoven day today. Started off with Fey's excellent 1st and 2nd accounts. Love these. Fey really does judge these brilliantly. Great readings.
> 
> View attachment 101921


I heard a while back that Fey's Haydn cycle was interrupted midway because he had a serious accident. Does anybody have more recent news on this? Will he be back?


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet No.4 in C Major, Ben 334

Pleyel Quartet Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi, Op. 8 1-4: Kaufman, violin, Henry Swoboda, Concert Hall Chamber Orchestra:










This is not the best recording of the four seasons.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

Martha Argerich plays Schumann's Kinderszenen; Ravel's Piano Concerto; Beethoven's "Spring" Violin Sonata

Abbado and London Symphony (Ravel); Gidon Kremer (violin) (Beethoven)










good but not great Ravel


----------



## Joe B

Listening to incidntal music for "Egmont"


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All Night Vigil by Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Choir; when I got home I followed up with a YouTube listening of Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture by Gennady Rozhdestvensky and the BBC Symphony Orchestra...

I was immediately taken when I first heard R-K's Russian Easter as a teenager. It was from a multiple LP set of music of the great composers from Reader's Digest given to me by one of my mother's co-workers after the co-worker learned that I had an interest in classical music. I'm pretty sure that the music was recorded by Olvin Fjeldstadt and the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, and I remember reading in the liner notes that R-K once said that in order to fully appreciate the Russian Easter Overture one must attend a Russian Orthodox church service on an Easter Morning. After hearing many versions of Russian Easter over the years, I'm impressed with Rozhdestvensky who takes it slow and really seems to build the music to a wonderful celebration. 

Along the same line is Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All Night Vigil which, along with the church music of Orlando Gibbons, has become my favorite choral music. Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Choir are quite beautiful and soulful in a way that seems to build on the bass singers. There's a another very fine rendition from the Baltic regions by Sigvards Klava and the Latvian Radio Choir that rivals Hillier and the Estonians. Unless one is a completely enthralled (as I am) with Rach's Vespers/All Night Vigil, they need not purchase both of those exemplar recordings. 

Between R-K and Rach, it's apparent to me that there's something in Russian Orthodox music that is appealing and soothing to my temperament. While I'd be interested in heeding R-K's suggestion, I've yet to visit a Russian Orthodox service, let alone on an Easter morning. Be that as it may, I can't imagine liking Russian Easter and Vespers/All Night Vigil anymore than I already do.


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach*: Overtures

Orchestre National de Lille, Darrell Angl.


----------



## WildThing

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2

Mikhail Pletnev; Vladimir Fedoseyev: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Sonatas for Strings Nos. 1, 2, 3 & 6

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*- string quartets KV 387, KV 421

Melos quartet - Stuttgart
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Études pour piano (12) 
Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

As the generous booklet notes tell us: "This CD celebrates the years 1969-1971, an extraordinary era in English musical life during which a [..] nexus of talent and circumstance generated works which are [..] among the most rich and strange ever produced [sic]."

My favourite piece is *Pre-Mediaeval Metrics*: "The notation consists of pairs of phrases arranged in four columns on eight pages. Each phrase is made up of four symbols, either dashes ('an appreciable 
duration (at least one second)' instructs the score) or dots ('as short as possible'). Instrumentation is free but all instruments use only one sound throughout."

*Pre-Mediaeval Metrics* was first performed on a TV programme about Art and Technology: "[it] was on because the score was generated by computer and, as such, counted as (believe it or not) "computer music"! Basically I had fed into the computer the rules of the ways in which different 
meters were allowed to combine in Latin verse and the resulting rhythms are what comes out."

I have yet to warm to *Made in Hong Kong* where the sounds are made by "diverse toys".

*The Squirrel and The Rackety Bridge* (originally written for the guitarist Derek Bailey) reminds me of the sort of thing which Fred Frith used to do.

Finally, *1,2, 1-2-3-4* is created by the various performers listening "over headphones to their own tape cassette recorder playing a selection of familiar music, so that there is a gradual progression to ever slower music, and, finally, to a single organ chord."

The familiar music is a selection of Beatles' tunes: Help; Helter Skelter; Glass Onion; Fixing a Hole; I Want You; A Day in the Life; Sexy Sadie; Good Night.


----------



## Merl

Yay, it's a snow day so no school. Time to wheel out the choons.......


----------



## deprofundis

For me tonight at 3 a.m, Johannes Tinctoris and Johannes Stokem, two classical composers i hardly knew by names and some Pierre de Manchicourt missa regés terrae of choir of saint luke in the field.Neato & sweet, Manchicourt remain a favorite while Tinctoris ii started to appreciiated..Good night dear folks and friends


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Yay, it's a snow day so no school. Time to wheel out the choons.......


set off early, get to work and it looks like everyone else has decided it is a snow day.......so YT and admin for a while!

good choice though Merl...fine, uplifting work!


----------



## Merl

KenOC said:


> I heard a while back that Fey's Haydn cycle was interrupted midway because he had a serious accident. Does anybody have more recent news on this? Will he be back?


KenOC, the last I heard was that plans for the Haydn cycle to be completed were scrapped due to poor sales and Fey's demands for better payment (rumour). Then Fey suffered a severe craniocerebral injury at home and it was feared he would never be able to conduct again. The Heidelberger Sinfoniker were also rumoured to be struggling financially but all this is online rumour and mostly 3 years old. No ideas if Fey is ok these days. Whatever, I wish him all the best (especially if he's reading this).


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini*: L'Italiana in Algeri

Teresa Berganza, Fernando Corena, Rolando Panerai, Giuliana Travolaccini, Miti Truccata Pace, Paolo Montarsolo & Luigi Alva

Orchestra a Coro del Maggio & Musicale Fiorentino, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Merl

Symphony 4 from this set. Not one of my fave Dvorak symphonies but I should give it a listen more. Btw, for the uninitiated, this is an excellent Dvoark cycle. Better recorded than his 70s cycle but lacking (just a tiny bit of) that Czech sparkle that the Czech PO had back in the 70s.


----------



## Jacck

I've been listening to *Siegfried *the last two days. Siegfried killed the dragon and Mime and is about to rescue the valkyrie Brünnhilde from her enchanted sleep


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions part one this morning/afternoon.

Concerto in D-minor for violin and strings WoO (1822):
Piano Concerto in A-minor WoO (1822):
Concerto in E for two pianos and strings WoO (1823):
Symphony no. 1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):
_Scherzo_ from the Octet for strings op.20 - arr. for orchestra as alternative third movement for Symphony no. 1 (1825):

















_Concert Paraphrase_ on themes from the opera _Ernani_ by Verdi S431a (arr. 1847):
Arrangement of _Salve Maria_ from the opera _Jérusalem_ by Verdi S431 (arr. 1848):
_Concert Paraphrase_ on _Miserere_ from the opera _Il Trovatore_ by Verdi S433 (arr. 1859):
_Concert Paraphrase_ on the quartet from Act III of the opera _Rigoletto_ by Verdi S434 (arr. bet. 1855 and c.1859):
Arrangement of the finale (_Ce jour est plein d'allégresse_) from the opera _Don Carlos_ by Verdi S435 (arr. 1865-68):
Arrangement of _Danza sacra_ and duet from the finale of the opera _Aida_ by Verdi S436 (arr. c.1876):
Arrangement of _Agnus Dei_ from the _Messa da Requiem_ by Verdi S437 (arr. 1877):
_Réminiscences de Boccanegra_ based on themes from the opera _Simon Boccanegra_ by Verdi S438 (arr. 1882):



Beethoven - Symphony no. 1 in C op.21 - arr. for piano S464/1 (arr. 1863-64):
Beethoven - Symphony no. 2 in D op.36 - arr. for piano S464/2 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## eljr

Alamire / Fretwork
Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:15:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music

Presto Editor's Choices
November 2017
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Concerto Choice
Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Recording of the month


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I haven't been posting my current listening over the past couple of weeks due to health problems. So here's a bit of a catch-up.
*
Hummel*
String Quartets Op. 30 1-3 in C, G and E flat
*Delme Quartet *[Hyperion, 1992]

I can't say I've listened many times to these three genial but not outstanding string quartets, written in 1804. They've been in my collection for a fair few years now. On re-auditioning them I hear influences from Mozart and Cherubini but Op. 30/1 also hints at Mendelssohn's string quartet writing to come. The works are played crisply by the Delme Quartet and the Hyperion recording is excellent.










*Mendelssohn
*String Quartets
Quartet in E flat (1823)
No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
No. 3 in D major, Op.44/1
No. 4 in E minor, Op.44/2
No. 5 in E flat major, Op.44/3
No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Four pieces for string quartet, Op. 81
*Coull Quarte*t [Hyperion, 1991, 1992, 1993]

This is a cycle which I bought when it was new in the early 90s and whilst it served as a good introduction to Mendelssohn's string quartets, I have never found it entirely satisfying - I think it's something to do with the Delme's laid back approach and the (unusually) rather vague and over-reverberant Hyperion recording. I recall at the time my intense disappointment that the Quartetto Italiano hadn't recorded this repertoire. I'm still on the look-out for an alternative recording - there are some more recent cycles by, amongst others, the Emerson, Pacifica, Henschel and Mandelring quartets, and the first volume of a cycle has been released by the Escher quartet. Does anyone know any of these well enough to recommend them?


----------



## chill782002

Ravel - Piano Trio

Shostakovich - Piano Trio No 2

Trio Di Bolzano

Recorded 1964

The finest performance, bar none, that I've heard of the Ravel Trio. The Shostakovich is pretty good too.


----------



## Pugg

*Berg*: Chamber Concerto for Violin and Piano with Thirteen Wind Instruments/ *Bach*, J S: Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 4 in C minor, BWV1017/*Debussy*: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune/*Nisinman*: Hombre Tango

Martha Argerich & Friends: Live from Lugano 2016

Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Sergey Babayan (piano), Sergio Tiempo (piano), Karin Lechner (piano), Nicholas Angelich (piano)

David Guerrier, horn
violino, Tedi Papavrami (violin)
piano, Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Orchestra e Coro della Svizzera italiana, Ensemble ReEncuentros, Alexander Vedernikov, Diego Fasolis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> As the generous booklet notes tell us: "This CD celebrates the years 1969-1971, an extraordinary era in English musical life during which a [..] nexus of talent and circumstance generated works which are [..] among the most rich and strange ever produced [sic]."


I remember thinking how intriguing it would be for Gavin Bryars to write an opera based on the Spike Milligan/John Antrobus play _The Bedsitting Room_. I can't think of any living composer who could do more musical justice to the story, which is both absurdist and dystopian.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.1
Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale "


----------



## newyorkconversation

New to me, excellent chamber music. A more linear successor to Haydn and Mozart than Beethoven (and as such, now eclipsed by the latter).


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn:* 
String Quartet In E Minor, Op.44, No.2, MWV R26/String Quartet In E Flat, Op.44, No.3, MWV R 28

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Symphony No.2
Symphony No.3

London Philharmonic


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> set off early, get to work and it looks like everyone else has decided it is a snow day.......so YT and admin for a while!
> 
> good choice though Merl...fine, uplifting work!


it is a 'snow day'.....no need to rely on YT now so at home.......

Tubin-2nd and 6th Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Swedish RSO.......very atmospheric (particularly considering what is going on outside!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Six Double Concertos

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Flutes, Strings and Continuo in C, R533
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 2 for horn and oboe in D major, RV 563


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Preludes

Yara Bernette (piano)

Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 1 in F sharp minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 2 in B flat major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 3 in D minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 4 in D major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 6 in E flat major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 7 in C minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 8 in A flat minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 9 in E flat minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 10 in G flat major
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)


----------



## Guest

*Puccini *

Turandot


----------



## jim prideaux

as the snow continues what could be more appropriate than a return to three symphonies I have not listened to for a while but which somehow sound so...well.. 'snowy' !!!!!

Glazunov-4th, 5th and 7th performed by Serebrier and the RSNO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Gabriella di Vergy

Ludmilla Andrew (Gabriella), Christian du Plessis (Fayel), Maurice Arthur (Raoul de Coucy), John Tomlinson (Filippo II), Joan Davies (Almeide), John Winfield (Armando)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis


----------



## Robert Gamble

Traverso said:


> *Brahms*
> 
> Symphony No.2
> Symphony No.3
> 
> London Philharmonic


Listened to this exact CD a few days ago and am realizing that I really like Brahms.


----------



## realdealblues

Been listening to so much great stuff lately, just haven't had time to share/post any of it, but so far this morning:

*Hector Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14_
*[Rec. 1962]*







Conductor: Charles Munch
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Songs Without Words (Complete: Books 1-8)_
*[Rec. 1973]*







Piano: Daniel Barenboim

*Richard Strauss*
_Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche, Op. 28_
*[Rec. 1975]
*_Don Juan, Op. 20_*
[Rec. 1972]*







Conductor: Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

All these discs are old favorites, and all are just wonderful! Munch's second recording of the Symphonie Fantastique is tied with a few others as my absolute favorite recording of the work. The Mendelssohn is some of Barenboim's finest work as a pianist over his entire career, and while Georg Solti's Strauss will not eclipse Kempe, Karajan or Reiner, it is very fine indeed!


----------



## Sonata

*Simone Young's* renditions of *Bruckner's "0" and "00" symphonies*. Bruckner has become one of my favorite symphonies. I'm really enjoying even these early ones.



















And also *Brahms Piano Sonata #3 and Duets* from here:


----------



## Merl

Sticking with Dvorak I listened to Suitner's account of the 6th symphony from this set. Superb performance.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Sticking with Dvorak I listened to Suitner's account of the 6th symphony from this set. Superb performance.


reminded me that I need to return to this cycle at some point-'snow day tomorrow may well provide an opportunity!

Will start with the 5th as the last movement is superb!


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

Symphony No.5
Symphony No.6

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

I'm giving this wonderful new recording a second listen.


----------



## WildThing

Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty

Antal Doráti: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Been on kind of a Tchaikovsky kick.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions part two tonight.

_Capriccio brilliant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1826):
Symphony no.5 (_Reformation_)in D major/D minor op.post.107 (1830): 
_Hebrides_ - overture in B-minor for orchestra op.26 (1830 - rev. 1932):
Piano Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1830-31):










Berlioz - _Symphonie fantastique_ op.14 - arr. for piano S470 (1833):










Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 in E-flat op.55 - arr. for piano S464/3 (arr. 1863-64):
Beethoven - Symphony no. 4 in B-flat op.60 - arr. for piano S464/4 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite and Kabalevsky: Dance of the Comedians. Kondrashin/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, on Living Stereo lp.

Tchaikovsky: Serenade For Strings. Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra...Columbia lp titled "Serenade For Strings". I've never heard a performance that betters this one from 1958.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach, The Goldberg variations, BWV 988: Gustav Leonhardt: harpsichord










This will be my first time listening to this recording.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies 3 ("Pastoral") and 4, with Bernard Haitink directing the London Philharmonic on EMI Classics cd. I'm not a big fan of VW's Fourth, but I am of his Third. Haitink's sensitivity and the London Philharmonic's superb level of play make this my preferred version.


----------



## Guest

*Rameau*

Les Paladins Heavenly music.:angel:


----------



## Johnmusic

*New to me and so very beautiful.

Zdeněk Fibich - Piano Quintet (1893)

I. Allegro Non Tanto - 00:00
II. Largo - 10:10
III. Scherzo - 20:15
IV. Finale - Allegro Con Spirito - 27:16

.... "This is one of the most original sounding chamber music works because of the unusual tone color effects that Fibich creates. Clearly, in its original version for piano, winds and strings, the nature of the instruments, by themselves alone, creates the stunning and rich effects. However, the version for standard piano quintet benefited immeasurably because Fibich strove hard to maintain the wonderful tone color of the original.

Zdenek Fibich (1850-1950) is the third of the so-called Big Three of 19th century Czech composers, the other two being Smetana and Dvorak. That Fibich is not as well known as the other two is not because his music was in any way inferior, but simply because he lived during a time of extreme national consciousness and unlike Dvorak and Smetana, he did not choose only to write in a purely Czech idiom...."




*


----------



## Guest

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Bach, The Goldberg variations, BWV 988: Gustav Leonhardt: harpsichord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first time listening to this recording.


Wich recording is this,I only know the Teldec ( Telefunken) and Deutsche Harmonia Mundi and his first on Vanguard.

I just found out that it is the Vanguart recording,please listening to his other recordings.This one 
is not a recording that do justice to the musician Gustav Leonhardt.It will give you a clue what progress has been made,try this one.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Traverso said:


> Wich recording is this,I only know the Teldec ( Telefunken) and Deutsche Harmonia Mundi and his first on Vanguard.


Looks like the Bach guild and the musical heritage society put this recording out in 2004.


----------



## eljr

Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various

Genre: Classical
Release:
April 7, 2017

175th Anniversary Edition edition
Number of Discs: 65

Disc: 16
1. I. Bedächtig. Nicht eilen
2. II. In gemächlicher Bewegung. Ohne Hast
3. III. Ruhevoll
4. IV. Sehr behaglich (Soprano Solo: Wir geniessen die himmlischen Freuden from "Des Knaben Wunderhorn")

Disc: 11
1. I. Largo - Allegro molto
2. II. Allegro molto
3. III. Adagio
4. IV. Allegro vivace

Disc: 28
1. Montagues and Capulets (No. 1 from Suite No. 2, Op. 64ter) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
2. Juliet, the Young Girl (No. 2 from Suite No. 2, Op. 64ter) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
3. Folk Dance (No. 1 from Suite No. 1, Op. 64bis) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
4. Masks (No. 5 from Suite No. 1, Op. 64bis) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
5. Romeo and Juliet (No. 6 from Suite No. 1, Op. 64bis) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
6. Death of Tybalt (No. 7 from Suite No. 1, Op. 64bis) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
7. Romeo at Juliet's before Parting (No. 5 from Suite No. 2, Op. 64ter) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
8. Friar Laurence (No. 3 from Suite No. 2, Op. 64ter) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
9. Romeo at the Grave of Juliet (No. 7 from Suite No. 2, Op. 64ter) - Dimitri Mitropoulos
10. Slavonic March, Op. 31
11. Night On Bald Mountain - Dimitri Mitropoulos
12. Fantasia On A Theme by Thomas Tallis

Disc: 6
1. I. Adagio molto - Allegro vivace
2. II. Andante
3. III. Menuetto - Allegro vivace
4. IV. Allegro
5. I. Allegro non troppo - Sir John Barbirolli
6. II. Adagio non troppo - Sir John Barbirolli
7. III. Allegretto grazioso - Presto ma non assai - Sir John Barbirolli
8. IV. Allegro con spirito - Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Guest

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Looks like the Bach guild and the musical heritage society put this recording out in 2004.


Please read post 390 again for the comment I added.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Traverso said:


> Please read post 390 again for the comment I added.


This recording is from June 1953.


----------



## Guest

Johnnie Burgess said:


> This recording is from June 1953.


Do you like the Vanguard recording and have you heard other recordings with Leonhardt>


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Traverso said:


> Do you like the Vanguard recording and have you heard other recordings with Leonhardt>


I have enjoyed it. It is the only one I have by him. I also have Joao Carlos Martins and Evgeni Koroliov as part of the Complete Bach.

Joao Carlos Martins uses a piano and plays a faster tempo which I do not care for.


----------



## Guest

His playing is so elegant, and the sound is amazingly clear and present. (It has almost no room sound, but it doesn't sound "boxy.")


----------



## Guest

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I have enjoyed it. It is the only one I have by him. I also have Joao Carlos Martins and Evgeni Koroliov as part of the Complete Bach.
> 
> Joao Carlos Martins uses a piano and plays a faster tempo which I do not care for.


Please listen to his Deutsche Harmonia Mundi recording a world of difference in the positive sence,you will enjoy it.I am a real admirer of Gustav Leonhardt who is in my opinion one of the finest musicians I know.
In my opinion it has to be played on a harpsichord and the recording on DHM is a very good one too.
Hope to hear from you and the way you liked it or not but I can't believe that you don't

Try to purchase this box !

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Gustav-Leonhardt-The-Edition/hnum/8493525


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:










_The Verdi Album_
Sonya Yoncheva
2018


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Malx

Gyorgy Ligeti, Lontano, Atmospheres & Apparitions - Berlin PO, Jonathon Nott.









The more I listen to Ligeti the more I am enjoying his particular sound world, he makes me "listen" attentively to his works - they never become aural wallpaper.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Pettersson, Symphony # 3: Alun Francis, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken:










Enjoyed it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No. 2 in B Major, Op. 14 "October": Vasily Petrenko, The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:










Want to compare it to Rudolf Barshai.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Milhaud - Suite for Violin, Clarinet and Piano; Hindemith - Quartet for Clarinet, Violin, Cello and Piano; Bartok - Contrasts for Violin, Clarinet and Piano
*
Ensemble Kontraste










The Bartok is an engaging piece and generally lighter than his other chamber works.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Cyril Scott - Piano Quintet No. 1 (1924)

I. Andante Con Esaltazione - 00:00
II. Allegro Grazioso Ma Non Troppo - 13:26
III. Adagio Con Gran Espressione - 17:11
IV. Finale - Allegro Con Molto Spirito - 27:36*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sons of Bach: Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert:
C.P.E. Bach Concerto in E Major
C.P.E. Bach Concerto in G Major
J.C. Bach/Mozart Concerto in D Major:










Mozart transcribed a piano sonata into a concerto sometime in the 1760's.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franz Schubert Symphony # 1 in D major: David Zinman, Tonhalle Orechestra Zurich:










Will be my first listening of this cd. I had not paid much attention to Schubert's symphony 1 before. It was very good, not saying it is a top 10 symphony but very good for a first symphony.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail...first listen:










edit: Just finished listening to this...wonderful.


----------



## cougarjuno

Johnmusic said:


> *Cyril Scott - Piano Quintet No. 1 (1924)
> 
> I. Andante Con Esaltazione - 00:00
> II. Allegro Grazioso Ma Non Troppo - 13:26
> III. Adagio Con Gran Espressione - 17:11
> IV. Finale - Allegro Con Molto Spirito - 27:36*


Great to see someone else listening to Cyril Scott. I'm a huge fan of his music. He's so under appreciated it's criminal


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## KenOC

A few Haydn sonatas make for a very pleasant evening. Hamelin does these excellently. It's easy to forget just how good Haydn's sonatas are, but it all comes back when you listen to them!


----------



## WVdave

Rudolf Serkin
Eugene Ormandy Conducts The Philadelphia Orchestra
Schumann; Piano Concerto in A Minor Op. 54, Strauss; Burlesque in D Minor for Piano and Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5168, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## Janspe

*L. Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's "Symposium" for violin and orchestra*
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Leonard Bernstein
Gidon Kremer, violin









Wow, I can't believe I never knew that Kremer recorded this piece! Makes sense though, given that he's such a big advocate for contemporary music. I'm so happy to see this piece being played all around the world during this Bernstein year, since I consider it a very important piece and worthy of many performances.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*- Symphony No. 9 in D minor, op. 125.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin* - Nocturnes
( selection)

Marie João Pires (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, "October" Op. 131, his only tone poem. A stirring patriotic piece and none the worse for that. Not to be confused with this 2nd Symphony, "To October."


----------



## kyjo

Rubinstein's Cello Sonata no. 1:









A really melodious, enjoyable work. Of course, it helps that it has the wonderful advocacy of Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough.

Arnold's String Quartet no. 2:









Like many of Arnold's works, this quartet alternates between touching lyricism and darker, more aggressive music. I found the chorale at the center of the slow movement to be particularly moving.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I love listening to this at night with the lights low down. It's so atmospheric and just an amazing composition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*- Piano Trio's

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten-* Serenade for tenor, horn & strings
Les illuminations
Robert Tear, tenor / Dale Clevenger, horn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, dir. Carlo Maria Giulini

DGG 2531 199 - French stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Semiramide

Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge (Idreno), Joseph Rouleau (Assur), Spiro Malas (Oroe), Patricia Clark (Azema), Leslie Fyson (Mitrane), Michael Langdon (L'Ombra di Nino)

Opera Company of Boston, Richard Bonynge

Recorded live in 1965


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini*: Semiramide
> 
> Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge (Idreno), Joseph Rouleau (Assur), Spiro Malas (Oroe), Patricia Clark (Azema), Leslie Fyson (Mitrane), Michael Langdon (L'Ombra di Nino)
> 
> Opera Company of Boston, Richard Bonynge
> 
> Recorded live in 1965


Yes, tornado tonsils! Amazing! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions part three this morning/early afternoon.

_Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine_ - overture in F for orchestra op.32 (1833):
_Rondo brilliant_ for piano and orchestra in E-flat op.29 (1834):
Symphony no. 4 (_Italian_) in A op.post.90 (1833 - rev. 1834):











_Phantasiestück_ on themes from the opera Rienzi by Wagner S439 (1859):
_Spinnerlied_ from Act II of the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner S440 (1860):
_Ballade_ from Act II of the opera _Der Fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner S441 (1872):
Overture to the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner S442 (1848):
_O du mein holder Abendstern_ - Recitative and Romance from Act III of the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner S444 (1849):
_Einzug der Gäste auf der Wartburg_ - March from Act II of the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner S445 (1852):



Beethoven: Symphony no. 5 in C-minor op.67 - arr. for piano S464/5 (1863-64):
Beethoven: Symphony no. 6 in F op.68 - arr. for piano S464/6 (1863-64):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 14 in C# minor, Op. 131
*Quartetto Italiano* [Philips, 1969]
_
La cosa reale_. Never, I think, surpassed, despite the release of numerous fine recorded interpretations of Op. 131 since then.










*
Onslow*
String Quartets 
No. 28 in E flat, Op. 54
No. 29 in D minor, Op. 55
No. 30 in C minor, Op. 56
*Quatuor Diotima* [Naïve, 2009]

In contrast to yesterday's Hummel quartets, I think these three, composed in 1834, are more than merely interesting works. Well worth getting to know, and beautifully and powerfully realised by this excellent French ensemble, who I have heard live in recital twice now (playing modern and contemporary repertoire).


----------



## eljr

Exultate Choir / Thomas D. Rossin
From Darkness to Light (A Tenebris ad Lucem)

Genre: Classical: Choral Music
Release Date: 2016


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Yes, tornado tonsils! Amazing! :lol:


They voices are even better then the later Decca recording, if possible.


----------



## Pugg

Franz Joseph* Haydn* (1732 - 1809)
The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross, Op. 51, Hob. III: 50-56

Including Intermezzo.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have been on YouTube, listening to this superb performance of Tchaikovsky's A-minor Piano Trio:






Here is Tchaikovsky at his reflective best, pre-figuring Rachmaninoff's Elegaic Trios.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Braunfels*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Auryn Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

as mentioned in an earlier post regarding prospective listening for today......

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin-Dvorak's 5th Symphony....the great thing about this starting is the fact that I look forward to the final movement with a real sense of anticipation!...while the entire symphony is impressive the 4th movement has a momentum and evolves with real consideration.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 5
Schubert: Die Vogel D691
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in D major, D384 (Op. posth. 137 No. 1)
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schubert: Wiegenlied, D498
Webern: Three Little Pieces for Cello and Piano, Op. 11 (1914)


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to latest purchased, there numereous:
De Hondt (a franco-flemish) classical composer
Penalosa complete motets
Hildegard von Bingen ensemble VOX
Tallis Scholars sing tudor church music

Looking up classical on the world genra

Two ancient greek album of follk song

Fragment of ancient greek music
Music of ancient greece and greek antiquity

I also purchased an album called Llamada Al-andalous ( medieval arabic music)

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> as mentioned in an earlier post regarding prospective listening for today......
> 
> Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin-Dvorak's 5th Symphony....the great thing about this starting is the fact that I look forward to the final movement with a real sense of anticipation!...while the entire symphony is impressive the 4th movement has a momentum and evolves with real consideration.


I'm glad I jogged your memory of this one, Jim. Today, I've been listening to Brahms 3 from this set. Of all the performances in Szell's Brahms cycle I've always found this one a little too hard-driven but I enjoyed it far more today. Maybe it's the snow.....I dunno but it did sound much better than usual. I was also playing it at a louder volume than usual.


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Philemon & Baucis" (Huss/Koch)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in A (Klocker/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #26 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvořák *-Panocha Quartet

String Quartet No. 6 & 7


----------



## jim prideaux

my favourite symphony by Mozart-38th (Prague) performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## Judith

Beethoven String Quartet in E Minor op 59 no 2 Razumovsky

Endellion String Quartet

Going to see them perform this live in April and not being so familiar with this one, trying to get to know it


----------



## lucasbiblio

The World's Best Loved Tenor Arias, 1982.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4
Symphony No.5

London Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
_Weinberger_, J: Schwanda the Bagpiper

Hermann Prey (Schwanda), Siegmund Nimsgern (Devil), Alexander Malta (Magician), Gwendolyn Killebrew (Queen), Lucia Popp (Dorota), Siegfried Jerusalem (Babinsky), Albert Gassner (Executioner), Karl Kreile (Judge)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Heinz Wallberg


----------



## Jacck

currently listening to *Tchaikovski Violin Concerto* (Perlman) and listened to *Brahms Violin Concerto* (Perlman) before that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert*
String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D.887 Op.161 (1826)
*Quartetto Italiano* [Philips, 1977]

Listening to this for the first time in some years, I am struck by what a great work this quartet is. Utterly different from Beethoven's Op. 131 (yesterday's listening), it combines a restless angst with a sublime lyricism in massively long passages of the most subtle variation and invention. I know no other interpretation well, but the Quartetto Italiano's has always satisfied me.










*
Robert Schumann*
String Quartets
No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41/1 (original version)
No. 2 in F major, Op. 41/2 (original version)
No. 3 in A major, Op. 41/3
Piano Quintet in E flat, Op. 44*
*Leipziger Streichquartett, *with Christian Zacharias*, piano [MD&G, 2010]

Schumann's string quartets are under-rated in my view, but need a very tight, focused and sympathetic interpretation if they are to 'blossom'. It's decent (and enjoyable) enough, but I'm not sure this set by the Leipziger String Quartet ever really 'takes flight'. The MD&G recording, on the other hand, is excellent.

Unsurprisingly, the Quartetto Italiano recorded an outstanding cycle on LP in the 70s but it was never re-released in digital format except in the recent 37-disc complete Philips recordings of that group. As I have already bought many of their recordings on LP and CD I didn't want to spend £88 just to get digital copies of the Schumann quartets. Why they have not been re-released on a single CD, on which they would fit, I have no idea - it's not as if there are many great contemporary recordings out there.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Exultate Choir / Thomas D. Rossin
> From Darkness to Light (A Tenebris ad Lucem)
> 
> Genre: Classical: Choral Music
> Release Date: 2016


What were your impressions of this disc? Recommend?


----------



## Malx

Acts I & II from this Vivaldi Opera set.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Cello Suites 1-6*
Nina Kotova

Thanks to Haydn man for recommending this set. They are all well played and recorded. The standout is 4, which has Prelude, Courante, Bourrees, and Gigue as extremely interesting movements. 5 was a little more sonic wallpaper. Other great movements include 2's Courante and 3's Allemande and Bourrees. My preference is for more dazzling and dance-like passages, so if you like your Bach more meditative and tranquil, try the movements I did not mention.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Clara Haskil---Great Pianists of the 20th Century. Two cds with Mozart Piano Concertos No. 20 & 24 (Markevitch/Lamoureux Orch.); No. 13 (Baumgartner/Festival Strings Lucerne); Rondo For Piano & Orchestra (Paumgartner/Vienna Symphony); Piano Concerto No. 23 (Sacher/Vienna Symphony) and Piano Concerto No. 27 (Fricsay/Bavarian State Orchestra). Contains booklet in English, German and French. Produced by Philips and DG.


----------



## eljr

Boston Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
Holst: The Planets; Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

Release Date 2001
Duration01:15:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Boston Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
> Holst: The Planets; Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
> 
> Release Date 2001
> Duration01:15:58
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Orchestral


Now that's a program worthy of cranking up the volume.


----------



## eljr

Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various

Genre: Classical
Release:
April 7, 2017

175th Anniversary Edition edition
Number of Discs: 65

Disc 6


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> What were your impressions of this disc? Recommend?


I thought it in my blog, obviously I enjoy and recommend it or I would not spin it so much.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bruckner: Symphonies 8 & 9. Carl Schuricht/Vienna Philharmonic. EMI, 2 cds.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> my favourite symphony by Mozart-38th (Prague) performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


........and again-what a great recording of two marvellous symphonies!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Yesterday, Bantock - Celtic Symphony, Witch of Atlas, The Sea Reivers, A Hebridean Symphony. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley. Hyperion.
Glazunov, Symphony #6, Characteristic Suite. Russian State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valeri Polyansky. (MHS). 

Today, Sibelius - Scenes Historiques, Suites 1 and 2. Rakastava, Valse Lyrique. Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Alexander Gibson. Chandos.
Now, Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #3, Thoughts, Three Pieces From Cinderella, Ten Pieces. Boris Berman, piano. Chandos.


----------



## Merl

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> Schumann's string quartets are under-rated in my view, but need a very tight, focused and sympathetic interpretation if they are to 'blossom'. It's decent (and enjoyable) enough, but I'm not sure this set by the Leipziger String Quartet ever really 'takes flight'. The MD&G recording, on the other hand, is excellent.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the Quartetto Italiano recorded an outstanding cycle on LP in the 70s but it was never re-released in digital format except in the recent 37-disc complete Philips recordings of that group. As I have already bought many of their recordings on LP and CD I didn't want to spend £88 just to get digital copies of the Schumann quartets. Why they have not been re-released on a single CD, on which they would fit, I have no idea - it's not as if there are many great contemporary recordings out there.


I have quite a few sets of the Schumann string quartets and my personal favourites are Hagen and Vogler. Totally agree about the Leipziger recordings, they're competent but aren't urgent or arresting enough for me. I've just got hold of the Modigliani and Ying sets but have yet to play them. Looking forward to giving them a go.


----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Sym.Nr.4 in Eb (Romantic). Berliner Phil./ Jochum (DG)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Auteur : Antonín Dvořák (1841-1904)
Titre : Le Rouet d'or / The Golden Spinning Wheel / Zlatý kolovrat / La Rueca de oro (1896)
Interprètes : Alexander Rahbari ; London Philharmonic Orchestra 
Album : Henry Wood Hall
Année : 1993
-------------------
The Golden Spinning Wheel (Czech: Zlatý kolovrat), Op. 109, B. 197, is a symphonic poem for orchestra by Antonín Dvořák, composed from January to April of 1896. The work is inspired by the poem of the same name found in Kytice, a collection of folk ballads by Karel Jaromír Erben.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions part four.

Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor, Op. 40 (1837):
Symphony no. 2 _Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)_ in B-flat for soloists, choir and orchestra op.52 [Texts: Old Testsment] (1840):










_Soirées musicales_ - cycle of twelve songs by Rossini arranged for piano S424 (1837):
Overture to the opera _Guillaume Tell_ by Rossini S552 (1838):



_Réminiscences des Puritains_ on themes from the opera _I puritani_ by Bellini S390 (1836-37):
_Hexaméron - Morceaux de concert_ - introduction, theme, variations and finale on a march from the opera _I puritani_ by Bellini S392 (1837-38):
_Grand fantaisie de concert_ on themes from the opera _La sonnambula_ by Bellini S393 - second version (1852):
_Réminiscences de Norma_ on themes from the opera _Norma_ by Bellini S394 (1841):


----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Requiem in d, Psalms 112 &114. Rodgers, Denley...Corydon Singers, Eng. Chamber Orch./ Best (hyperion)


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev's 3 War Sonatas - Matti Raekallio.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies performed by Thomas Dausgaard and the Swedish Chamber Orch.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Merl said:


> I have quite a few sets of the Schumann string quartets and my personal favourites are Hagen and Vogler. Totally agree about the Leipziger recordings, they're competent but aren't urgent or arresting enough for me. I've just got hold of the Modigliani and Ying sets but have yet to play them. Looking forward to giving them a go.


I'll be very interested to see what you think, Merl.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thread duty:

*
Richard Strauss*
Elektra *
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*
Soloists - Jeanne-Michèle Charbonnet, Angela Denoke, Dame Felicity Palmer, Matthias Goerne, Ian Storey, Lia Shevtsova, Olga Legkova, Ekaterina Popova, Ekaterina Sergeeva, Tatiana Kravtsova, Andrei Popov, Ian Storey, Varvara Solovieva & Vuyani Mlinde
[LSO Live, 2012]

I am approaching this work as I usually do with relatively unfamiliar repertoire - by repeated listening. The discs haven't been far from my trusty Meridian 506 CD player since I opened it a couple of months ago. I'm now becoming familiar with parts of the opera here and there, and luxuriating in its textures, thrills and challenges.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Trio and Piano Quintet. If you like Shostakovich, then this recording should be appealing.


----------



## Guest

*Schubert *

Symphony No.8

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Flavius

Berlioz: Les nuits d'été; Martin: Trois poemes paiens. Van Dam, Orch. della Svizzera italiana de Lugano/ Baudo (Forlane)


----------



## Alfacharger

Mahler "Symphonic Poem in Two Parts, Titan" 1893 version.


----------



## laurie

Listening to this, _again_ ... it's my new favorite thing 




Leos Janacek ~ Pohadka (Fairy Tale) 
I am just charmed by this piece, it sounds so unique to me ... I don't really know how to describe it.
Quirky, maybe? And so fresh-sounding; it's aged very well for being 100+ yrs old.
( I need to find this on cd, think I'll go do that right now!)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Heard this nice piece earlier.
Giuseppe Martucci - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1885) Pianist is GESUALDO COGGI





*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Schubert - Quartetto Italiano - Quartetto in re min. D.810 - La morte e la fanciulla *_*
I Violino: Paolo Borciani
II Violino: Elisa Pegreffi
Viola: Dino Asciolla
Cello: Franco Rossi*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 1 Op. 1 # 1 In B Flat Major "La Chasse": Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #68 in D Minor, Op. 103: Festetics Quartet:










I am going to go through all of Haydn's string quartets this month.


----------



## Joe B

Received yesterday...first listen:


----------



## chefmclean

Gorecki: Symphony no. 3
Zinman, Upshaw, & London Sinfonietta (1992).
Really digging this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:Symphony in D, H.I No.96 - "The Miracle"/ Symphony in C, H.I No.97/ Symphony in B flat, H.I No.98

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## senza sordino

French music part five, all Debussy here

Berceuse heroique, images, jeux, Marche ecossaise, Prelude à l'Après-midi d'un faune, nocturnes, la mer, Rhapsody for Orchestra and clarinet, danses for harp and string orchestra 









Suite bergamasque, children's corner, images books 1&2, deux arabesque, Prelude first book, pour Le piano, estampes, L'isle joyeuse, reverie









Debussy String quartet, one half of this disk









Debussy Violin Sonata, one third of this disk









Debussy piano trio one third of this disk


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Foolish as it may seem to be, given that the piece is so long.......I'm comparing Mahler 3's. The first three up are Horenstein/LSO, Bernstein/NYPO/DG and Lopez Cobos/Cincinnati SO. 
I can't comment on which is better. They are each so wonderful. Lopez Cobos stays truer to the Horenstein medel. Lenny is slower and is more emotionally involved. Horenstein remains the classic model. Nothing seems overdrawn or overplayed. Not to say this is preferable. It does all come down to what one wants to hear. If you want detail, Lopez Cobos is hard to beat and very lyrical. The coda is really good. That key moment where the horns double each other, one after the other is magical. So few recordings capture that moment as wonderfully. For sheer transcendance, Bernstein is the man. For an honest portrait of the score, expertly paced, Horenstein is hard to beat. It is a really honest interpretation. I feel Lopez Cobos is very much in the Horenstein mode, only with better sound. All three are great recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*For MR. Smetana's Birthday.*









​
Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* : Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major

Leonard Berstein.

Alto Vocals - Anna Reynolds, Norma Procter
Baritone Vocals - Vladimir Ruzdjak*
Bass Vocals - Donald McIntyre
Choir - Leeds Festival Chorus
Composed By - Gustav Mahler
Conductor - Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra - The London Symphony Orchestra
Organ - Hans Vollenweider
Soprano Vocals - Erna Spoorenberg, Gwenyth Annear, Gwyneth Jones
Tenor Vocals - John Mitchinson

*LP* 14-15: M2S 751:


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay sweet dear folks of classical music lore,im currently listening to Colonna motets(entire set) on brilliant since the cpo release of this following composer spark a huddge interrest in tthis dude.

The second is Josquin on music d'abord 1986 and tthee Orlando consort, very neat offering orlando consort is incredibllle and mussique d'abord has a stabat mater and meserer ddeiiis,.

How can i compliment this, whit deprofundis special blend of coffee, expresso, clllassical roast and chocolat powder from from du moulin 1848 hmm hmm.. no sugar needed, all does if your like me and like eeeepicurian pleasure , you will want to taste this whit a piece of lindt chocolat 99.9% and some wwherter orriiginal hard butter candy, and that it folks ,what can i says im a man of taste...


----------



## Pugg

*Berwald*: Symphonies

Disc 1 * No 3 and 2
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

start the morning with a first listen to Herreweghe and the Antwerp Phil. performing Schubert's 5th (courtesy of a particularly generous fellow member of TC....You know who you are!).......

despite all this stuff about 'compression' and other supposed limitations with regard to MP3 (must admit to being on shaky ground here) there is nice warm feel to the bass in this recording and the other appropriate adjective would appear to be 'graceful'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Blitzstein*: Regina

David Kübler (tenor), James Maddalena (baritone), Bruce Hubbard (baritone), Scottish Opera Chorus (chorus), Timothy Noble (baritone), Samuel Ramey (bass), Katherine Ciesinski (soprano), Angelina Reaux (soprano), Sheri Greenawald (soprano), Theresa Merritt (contralto)

John Mauceri conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^^^

Blitzstein? 
Regina?

interesting when you just do not recognise something at all !!!!

Schubert (yes again!) 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Heereweghe and the Royal Flemish Phiharmonic.

however Berwald is another matter 'Pugg' and your post reminds me that as with a number of other favourite works it is a long time since I have listened to the four symphonies.


----------



## eljr

as it is snowing out with a foot predicted...










Gawain Glenton / In Echo
Music in a Cold Climate: Sounds of Hansa Europe

Release Date January 19, 2018
Duration01:07:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateFebruary 1, 2017 - February 3, 2017
Recording Location
Romsey Abbey, Hampshire, England


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov* -Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.
I love those new arrivals.


----------



## Merl

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'll be very interested to see what you think, Merl.


Whilst I've not got round to playing my 2 new sets of Schumann Quartets, I have been listening to this (partial) set this morning. Superb, dramatic, inspiring performances and outstanding recording. The only negative is that they didnt record the 2nd Quartet. Damn! Have you got these, TurnaboutVox? If not, you need to hear them!


----------



## Pugg

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Blitzstein?
> Regina?
> 
> interesting when you just do not recognise something at all !!!!
> 
> Schubert (yes again!) 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Heereweghe and the Royal Flemish Phiharmonic.
> 
> however Berwald is another matter 'Pugg' and your post reminds me that as with a number of other favourite works it is a long time since I have listened to the four symphonies.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina_(opera) gives
you insight in the whole work.

Mine too, but someone on this site was very enthusiastic so I did dig it up.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Merl said:


> Whilst I've not got round to playing my 2 new sets of Schumann Quartets, I have been listening to this (partial) set this morning. Superb, dramatic, inspiring performances and outstanding recording. The only negative is that they didnt record the 2nd Quartet. Damn! Have you got these, TurnaboutVox? If not, you need to hear them!


Thanks for this, Merl. It's a pity that Spotify doesn't have this disc or I'd give it an audition. I tend not to buy very many CDs (I'm running out of storage space and Mrs Vox frowns every time she sees a Presto delivery box!) and I do have two recordings already (Quartetto Italiano on LP, Leipziger String Quartet on CD. I'll want to be quite sure before buying a third set!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thread Duty:

*
Shostakovich*
Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 60 "Leningrad"
*Liverpool PO, Petrenko* [Naxos, 2013

This is an illuminating performance of the 7th, bringing out the ironic, sardonic and gloomy elements as well as the famous climaxes. Nicely recorded by Naxos too.










*
Shostakovich*
24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
*Alexander Melnikov *[HM, 2010]

I'm slowly getting used to the difference between Melnikov's approach in this double CD, and Richter's partial survey from the LP era, which I've owned for a long time. It can be difficult for me to get past the 'imprinting' of a familiar recording, and I admit to not quite getting this at first. I'm now beginning to see that it is a strong, characterful interpretation in its own right. Well recorded, as is to be expected from HM.


----------



## Guest

*Melos Ensemble*

Nielsen Wind Quintet
Janáček Mládí (Youth)
Janáček In the Mists
Janáček Concertino


----------



## Pugg

​
*Copland*: El Salón Mexicó, Dance Symphony, Rodeo & Fanfare for the Common Man

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Copland: Dance Symphony
Copland: El Salón México
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions part five this afternoon.

_O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden (O Sacred Head, Now Wounded)_ - cantata for baritone, choir and orchestra WoO [Text: P. Gerhardt, after a medieval Latin hymn] WoO (1830):
_Kyrie_ - motet for choir and orchestra WoO24 (1846?):
_Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - cantata for four solo voices, choir and orchestra [Text: J.W. van Goethe] (1831-43):
Symphony no. 3 (_Scottish_) in A-minor op.56 (1829-42):










Beethoven: Symphony no. 7 in A op.92 - arr. for piano S464/7 (1863-64):
Beethoven: Symphony no. 8 in F op.93 - arr. for piano S464/8 (1863-64):


----------



## vesteel

Furtwangler's Te Deum


----------



## Vasks

While it is not so strange to have a separate track for each "number", it is strange that the "numbers" that seque into the next, do not on this recording. Each track is separated with a 3 second pause.


----------



## Pugg

*Elgar*: Cello Concerto, et al.

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek

Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvorak: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Guest

*Schubert *

Symphony No.9

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
Theatre of Voices
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
*Paul Hillier* - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
* Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.
Staatskapelle Dresden

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 4

BWV 13 - BWV81 - BWV144


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Mannheim style symphonies to start the day...


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner Symphony #3, conducted by Simone Young*









The first movement at 26 minutes and change is the perfect length for my morning commute to work. I find Bruckner's music meditative.


----------



## Guest

*Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: La Navarraise

Lucia Popp (Anita), Alain Vanzo (Araquil), Vincenzo Sardinero (Garrido), Gérard Souzay (Remigio), Claude Meloni (Bustamente), Michel Sénéchal (Ramon)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.

At last on CD!


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> ​
> * Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Rudolf Kempe conducting.


I will never be able to _like_ this enough.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Enthusiast

Both Dvorak's cello concertos played by Milos Sadlo with Vaclav Neumann. The familiar concerto gets a robust and emotional reading as does the earlier (and only orchestrated in the 20th Century) one ... an attractive enough work but not very distinctive.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the best Missa Papea Marcelli from Palestrina in my eye : Massimo Palombella 2016 detsch grammophone, i took a leap of faiith and choose this one even if more expensive proven to be the best of the best ,so i have a definitive version of this work, i found it!!

Than friends and followers i purchased and will listen to Schoenberg complete piano perform by Claude Hellffer on armonia mundi musique d'abords it's an old recording but a good one., and that it for now


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Ramon Llull: Temps de conquestes, de diàleg i desconhort

Release Date May 20, 2016
Duration02:17:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015
Recording Location
Al Saló del Tinell, Barcelona realitzat per Manuel Mohino


----------



## lucasbiblio

Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni / Tartini: Sonata in G minor "Trillo del Diavolo"
Anne-Sophie Mutter & Trondheim Soloists, 1999, DG.


----------



## eljr

Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various

Genre: Classical
Release:
April 7, 2017

175th Anniversary Edition edition
Number of Discs: 65

Disc 46 and 55

Mahler Symphony #2

Bartok The Miraculous Mandrain


----------



## eljr

Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9* Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter on CBS








I wasn't expecting to be listening to music tonight as I was supposed to be on a hiking holiday in the English Peak District. However much of the UK is suffering from snow, freezing temperatures and gales. My intended holiday destination is cut off by snow drifts! So I'll listen to this fine Bruckner recording at home instead.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet in B flat major, op.67*









*Alban Berg Quartet*

From Brahms to Beethoven

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no.5*









*Rudolf Serkin

Bruno Walter
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York*

Carnegie Hall, 22 December 1941


----------



## Guest

Glorious playing and rich, warm sound. (24 bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Piano Concerto * The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra with Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano) conducted by Mark Elder on hyperion








A big piano concerto with an awful lot of notes in it! I'm not that familiar with Busoni, but find his sound world attractive. I have some short operas of his in my collection which I thoroughly enjoy. I quite enjoy this piano concerto as I listen to it, but it fails to leave a lasting impression with me. Maybe it's me at fault!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphony 40, James Levine


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Violin Concertos, Gidon Kremer


----------



## Rambler

*Frank Bridge: The Piano Music of Frank Bridge Vol. 1* Mark Bebbington on Somm








My only Frank Bridge recording. Attractive understated music from a composer I ought to hear more of.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Brahms' Double Concerto and Tragic Overture by Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra featuring Zino Francescatti (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) on the Double Concerto...

It took me many, many years to "get" Brahms, and even after that, while I learned to appreciate Brahms for the fine German craftsman he is, I never really enjoyed Brahms very much, except for a few choice pieces. 

The Double is one of those choice pieces where I seem to connect with Brahms. I really like the dialogue that takes place between the violin and cello and the orchestral support offers perfect balance. I read in the liner notes of one of the many recordings of the Double that I own that Brahms had a falling out with his friend Joseph Joachim, the violinist who often played Brahms music, and Brahms composed the Double for Joachim as a sort of reconciliation between them (or is it a reconciliation between the violin and the cello?). There's a brightness and sparkle in the Double that I think contrast some other orchestral works by Brahms which to me sound thick.

The above recording by Francescatti/Fournier/Walter from 1959 demonstrates that when it comes to classical recordings, old is often good. Indeed, after hearing many recordings of the Double I still go back to Francescatti and Fournier whose tone is warm and bright. There's one other recording by Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose and Eugene Ormandy that I'd say is the only other one I've heard that rivals Francescatti/Fournier/Walter; and the Stern/Rose/Ormandy is also an oldie.

The Tragic Overture, to me, qualifies as somewhat entertaining filler material.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dausgaard and the Swedish C.O. performing Schubert's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## chefmclean

Nielsen: Symphony no. 5
Alan Gilbert & NY Philharmonic 
I very much like how this symphony begins. Feels humble to me.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Rambler said:


> *Busoni: Piano Concerto * The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra with Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano) conducted by Mark Elder on hyperion
> View attachment 101983
> 
> 
> A big piano concerto with an awful lot of notes in it! I'm not that familiar with Busoni, but find his sound world attractive. I have some short operas of his in my collection which I thoroughly enjoy. I quite enjoy this piano concerto as I listen to it, but it fails to leave a lasting impression with me. Maybe it's me at fault!


I also have a recording of Busoni's PC, by Garrick Ohlssohn w/Christoph von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra where the pianist plays a Bosendorfer in the grand fashion. Generally, I agree with your assessment of the piece; and while it's entertaining it's also very filling like eating a big Thanksgiving meal with three kind of pies for dessert and feeling stuffed afterwards. Even so, there's something to be said for a concerto where the composer is so ambitious that he attempts to take on everyone: Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Liszt and so forth. With an introduction that cascades in a way that outdoes the Tchaikovsky PC#1 about ten-fold; five sprawling movements; and a finale that includes a male chorus; Busoni can't be faulted for not thinking big.

Apart from the PC, I've heard little else from Busoni. Back in the 1980s, I purchased an LP that included a "Divertimento for Flute and Orchestra" that I remember being in complete contrast to the PC as the Divertimento is sleek and economical.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelsson's orchestral works and Liszt's transcriptions - sixth and final instalment tonight (it was far too inclement to go out for the evening as I usually do on a Friday).

I've especially enjoyed reacquainting myself with Liszt's arrangements of operatic material over the last two or three days. Some folk think they might be surplus to requirements but I find it intriguing to hear some real blood-and-thunder Romanticism boiled down to a single instrument - and I don't think Liszt could be accused of not caring for the music he chose.

_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - overture in E op.21 (1826):
_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - incidental music for narrator, solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.61 [Text: W. Shakespeare] (1843):
Violin Concerto in E-minor op.64 (1844):



_Hagen und Kreimhild_ from the incidental music to Hebbel's _Nibelungen_ by Eduard Lassen S496/1 (1878-79):
_Bechlarn_ from the incidental music to Hebbel's _Nibelungen_ by Eduard Lassen S496/2 (1878-79):
_Elsas Brautzug zum Münster_ from Act II of the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S445/2 (1852):
_Festspiel und Brautlied_ from Act III of the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/1 (1854):
_Elsas Traum_ from Act I of the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/2 (1854):
_Lohengrins Verweis an Elsa_ from Act II of the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/3 (1854):
_Isoldens Liebestod (Schlußszene)_ - conclusion to the final scene of the opera _Tristan und Isolde_ by Wagner S447 (1867):
_Am stillen Herd_ from Act I of the opera _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ by Wagner S448 (1871):
_Walhall aus Der Ring des Nibelungen_ - based on themes from the final scene of the opera _Das Rheingold_ S449 (1875): 
_Feierlicher Marsch zum heiligen Gral_ - based on a theme from Act I of the opera _Parsifal_ by Wagner S450 (1882):



Symphony no. 9 in D-minor op.125 by Beethoven - arr. for piano S464/9 (1863-64):


----------



## Malx

Gyorgy Ligeti, San Francisco Polyphony + Concert Romanesc - Berlin PO, Jonathon Nott.

More interesting pieces from Ligeti. 
I would suggest that if the Concert Romanesc was played to many listeners without prior knowledge of the composer most would fail to identify Ligeti - the work is based around folk tunes and is so atypical of his style(s) as to be impossible to attribute to him.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Great Piano Concertos, Vladmir Ashkenazy


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Ballade for Piano and Orchestra + Ballade for Trombone and Orchestra + Ballade for Cello and Orchestra - Roderick Elms (Piano), Ian Bousfield (Trombone), Peter Dixon (Cello), LPO, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Guest

Lotsa Bach today. I received this autographed copy (dedicated to the previous owner) today. Periods purists may blanche at his heavy ornamentation (mostly on repeats) and full use of a modern concert grand's resources, but I thoroughly enjoy it. Great sound, too. The only downside is I now have to change my name to Dennis.


----------



## Eramire156

*For the Saturday symphony...*

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 6 "Sinfonia Semplice"*









*Thomas Jensen
Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 17-19 June 1952


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Catrin Finch playing the Goldberg variations on harp. I love it  Almost makes me want to play them on my guitar. I have the sheet music and tried some times before...almost.


----------



## Joe B

New for me....first listen:


----------



## WVdave

Schubert ‎- Octet In F Major, Op. 166
David Oistrakh
Angel Records ‎- ANG. 35362, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## Captainnumber36

W.F. Bach Cantatas, Rheinische Kantorei et al


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 2 Op. 1 # 2 In E Flat Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #67 Op. 77 # 2 In F Major: Pro Arte Quartet:










Day 2 in the quest to play all of Haydn's string quartets this month.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Antonín Dvořák (1841-1904)

Zypressen / Cypresses / Cyprès B.152

1.I know that on my love to thee (00:00)
2.Death reigns in many a human breast (04:25)
3.When thy sweet glances on me fall (06:55)
4.Never will love lead us to that happy goal (09:41)
5.The old letter in my book (15:18)
6.You are my glorious rose (19:14)
7.I wander oft past yonder house (22:02)
8.In deepest forest glade I stand (24:43)
9.Thou only dear one, but for thee (28:04)
10.There stands an ancient crag (31:17)
11.Nature lies peaceful in slumber and dreams (33:52)
12.You ask why my songs (36:34)

2 Waltzes, Op.54 B.105
Moderato (39:36)
Allegro vivace (43:41)

Quartettsatz / Andante appassionata in A minor (46:40)
Fragment / String Quartet in F major B.120 (53:04)

Prager Streichquartett / Prague String Quartet
Břetislav Novotný : Violin
Karel Přibyl : Violin
Lubomír Malý : Viola
Jan Šírc : Cello
Stéréo recordings in 1974, 1977, at Prague
Label : Deutsche Grammophon / Supraphon*


----------



## Johnmusic

*In this video ( I've-- Music Playlist Central ) compiled together a list of excerpts and pieces that consist of what i describe as 'seemingly endless flows of epic and beautiful tones'. It's a compilation i've been wanting to make for a while, since it's one of my favorite 'forms' in classical music.

I hope you enjoy the video, and please, if you have any ideas for future videos please feel free to make a comment telling me.*

Music in video:

-No 10 - Chopin etude op 10 no 4 00:12

-No 9 - Excerpt from Liszt - B minor sonata 02:19

-No 8 - Excerpt from Schubert Impromptu op 90 No. 2 04:00

-No 7 - Coda from Chopin ballade No. 4 05:19

-No 6 - Rachmaninoff Moment Musical op 16 No. 4 06:30

-No 5 - Excerpt from Chopin Sonata No. 3 Mov. 2 09:14

-No 4 - Rachmaninoff Prelude op 23 No. 7 09:54

-No 3 - Chopin Prelude op 28 No. 16 12:20

-No 2 - Excerpt from Rachmaninoff Piano concerto No. 3 13:26

-No 1- Brahms variation on a theme by Paganini, No. 14 15:10
[MEDIA=youtube]uif4wdoWQX4[/MEDIA]


----------



## Joe B

First listen:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach: Musical Offering BWV 1079:

Gottfried von der Goltz: violin
Martin Jopp: violin
Karl Kaiser: flute
Ekkehard Weber: viola da gamba
Michael Behring: harpsichored


----------



## Pugg

_Angel Romero - A Touch of Romance_
Spanish and Latin favourites transcribed for Guitar

anon.: Romance d'Amour (Jeux Interdits)
Albéniz: Leyenda
Barrios Mangoré: Aire de Zamba
Barrios Mangoré: Choro da Saudade
Barrios Mangoré: Un Sueno en la Floresta
Romero, C: Suite Andluza
Sanz: Suite Espagnole

Starting on a cold Saturday morning.


----------



## Pugg

*Nielsen* 6 "Sinfonia Semplice" 
Salonen conducting.
_For the Saturday symphony tradition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner

anon.: Oh heil'ges Band
Angerer: Fantasie on K 440b (Mozart)
Mozart: Adagio in B flat major, K411
Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltfalls - Kantate, K619
Mozart: Die Maurerfreude, K 471
Mozart: Dir Seele des Weltalls, K 429 (468a)
Mozart: Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate 'Laut verkünde unsre Freude', K 623
Mozart: Ihr unsre neuen Leiter, K 484
Mozart: Lied zur Gesellenreise, K468
Mozart: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge, K 148 (125h)
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Zerfliesset heut', geliebte Brüder, K 483


----------



## Jacck

I started the day with *Bartok's SQ No. 3* and I'll be whistling it all day long.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Chopin*: 4 Scherzi; Polonaise, Op.61

Claudio Arrau.

Finely arrived. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni*: Cavalleria Rusticana & *Leoncavallo*: Pagliacci

Margaret Harshaw (Santuzza), Richard Tucker (Turiddu), Frank Guarrera (Alfio), Mildred Miller (Lola), Thelma Votipka (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Canio), Lucine Amara (Nedda), Giuseppe Valdengo (Tonio), Thomas Hayward (Beppe), Clifford Harvuot (Silvio)

Metropolitan Opera Association, Fausto Cleva


----------



## Gwithian

Claudio Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic playing Mahler's Fifth. I've struggled getting to grips with Mahler but I'm enjoying this symphony.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71kw2DWMp3L._SX450_.jpg


----------



## Marinera

*R. Strauss* - Metamorphosen - Karajan/ Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Gyorgy Ligeti, San Francisco Polyphony + Concert Romanesc - Berlin PO, Jonathon Nott.
> 
> More interesting pieces from Ligeti.
> I would suggest that if the Concert Romanesc was played to many listeners without prior knowledge of the composer most would fail to identify Ligeti - the work is based around folk tunes and is so atypical of his style(s) as to be impossible to attribute to him.
> 
> View attachment 101989


I've always thought it was an early work but I may have just assumed that?


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies.

Disc 2

V.P. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Double French this afternoon - Saint-Saëns' orchestral works and Debussy's piano music part one.

Piano Concerto no. 1 in D op.17 (1858):
Violin Concerto no. 1 in A op.20 (1859):
_Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso_ in A-minor for violin and piano op.28 (1863):
Piano Concerto no. 2 in G-minor op.22 (1868):
Piano Concerto no. 3 in E-flat op.29 (1869):











_Danse bohémienne_ (1880):
_Ballade slave_ (1890):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ (1890):
_Valse romantique_ (1890):
_Mazurka_ (c. 1890):
_Rêverie_ (1890):
_Deux arabesques_ (1888 and 1891):
_Nocturne_ (1892):
_Images oubliées_ (1894):
_Pour le piano_ - suite (1894-1901):
_(3) Estampes_ (1903): 
_D'un cahier d'esquisses_ (1903):
_L'isle joyeuse_ (1904):
_Morceau de concours_ (1903-04):
_Masques_ (1904):


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner*

Symphony No. 7 Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Choralis / Gretchen Kuhrmann
In Winter's Arm: Seasonal Music by Bob Chilcott

Release Date September 15, 2017
Duration01:05:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 21, 2017
Recording Location
The Church of the Epiphany, 1317 G Street NW, Washington DC, USA


----------



## Pugg

​
Transcendental: *Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt*

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Choralis / Gretchen Kuhrmann
> In Winter's Arm: Seasonal Music by Bob Chilcott
> 
> Release Date September 15, 2017
> Duration01:05:55
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral
> Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 21, 2017
> Recording Location
> The Church of the Epiphany, 1317 G Street NW, Washington DC, USA


Skating in the canals of Amsterdam and elswhere,great fun.


----------



## Marinera

Wonderful music and I'm happy that the tracks order is the same as it was in the first album issue. A pleasant surprise. The digital release of these cantigas has first four tracks in different order than the original album or the cd edition of 2017 reissue. It's both the same on amazon and on spotify, so I suppose it was done so on purpose. I think music flows much better in the original album order.









*Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de Santa Maria*

Jordi Savall, La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hesperion XX


----------



## eljr

Coro Vox Aeterna / Isabel Bayrakdarian
Mother of Light: Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:01:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateAugust 3, 2015 - August 7, 2015
Recording Location
First Congregational Church, Fresno, California


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Maurerische Trauermusik Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I've always thought it was an early work but I may have just assumed that?


It was the certainly the earliest orchestral composition which the composer sanctioned for the _Ligeti Project_. It was written in 1951, I think.


----------



## Guest

*Sweelinck*

Keyboard works CD 1


----------



## Vasks

_33 & 1/3 RPM format today_

*Boyce - Overture to "Cambridge Installation Ode" (Leppard/Philips)
Purcell - Suite from "The Virtuous Wife" (Kehr/Nonesuch)
Nares - Lesson in B-flat, Op. 2, No. 3 (Tilney/Argo)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 2 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## chefmclean

Something fun for this Saturday morn.
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Bowie, Ormandy, and the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berwald*: 4 Symphonies

Disc 2 No 4 and 1
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent the morning with Nielsen and the Pat Metheny Group while doing a bit of work decided to have a walk through the snow to Sainsbury's.....I pod admittedly but it was a chance for a bit of comparative listening....Beethoven's 7th Symphony-Honeck/Pittsburgh and Barenboim/Berlin Staatskapelle-both great recordings but Honeck nearly blew my head off!

thanks again Pugg for reminding me about Berwald.


----------



## eljr

Christopher Seaman / Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"

Release Date March 1, 2012
Duration55:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMarch, 2011
Recording Location
Kodak Hall, Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just recently: Orlando Gibbon's "Fantasias" plus "Cries of London" by Fretwork featuring Paul Hillier and friends on "Cries of London". Fretwork is a small HIP ensemble that plays mostly pre-Baroque with some contemporary music composed specifically for them.

My classical music diet pretty much focuses upon Romantic and Early Modern, with Beethoven (was LvB Classical or Romantic?) included. Not much Baroque except for some Bach, Handel and Vivaldi and not much Classical except for some Haydn and Mozart. While I have a good size collection of Ultra-Modern and otherwise "serial", "conceptual" or "minimalist" recordings, I actually don't listen to much of it on a regular basis. The same goes for pre-Baroque, Renaissance and Medieval; except for the wonderful music of Orlando Gibbons!

I first came to Gibbons back in the late 1980s with a CD that featured Glenn Gould in a thoroughly un-HIP recording of keyboard miniatures by Byrd, Gibbons and Sweelinck, and I really liked it, especially the Gibbons! Even so, I didn't get around to much else by Gibbons until the rise of the internet, YouTube and on-line shopping. The church music of Gibbons was the turning point for me, where I connected with Gibbons soothing yet moving choral works, also featuring beautiful harmonies. Unlike Bach, who often seems very "busy", Gibbons provides a more meditative approach to Christian music.

On the other end of the spectrum are "Cries of London" where Gibbons sets the hollering and chatter of the marketplace in London to music, in a move that strangely foreshadows the concept art or chance operations of composers such as John Cage whose sound-world included the sounds of city traffic. 

The "Cries of London" are as earthy as Gibbons' church music is angelic. People on the street bartering to make a buck, idle gossip, and some of it quite vulgar; brings to the fore a composer who had one foot on the ground and the other in heaven.


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9 Staatskapelle Dresden ( live recording)

Exciting to listen to this famous recording.This attractive box arrived today and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## eljr

Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky Selections

Release Date April 8, 2016
Duration01:14:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5 in Moscow, Russia


----------



## jim prideaux

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


interesting coincidence-while looking at reviews earlier in the week I chanced upon 'Classics Today' where someone by the name of David Hurwitz seems to dominate-this particular recording was referred to as 'CD from hell' and appears subsequently to have been slaughtered.......how do you find it Pugg?


----------



## senza sordino

French music part six here, mostly Fauré

Pierné and Fauré piano trios. This disk is terrific









Franck and Fauré string quartets









Fauré Piano Quintets









Fauré violin sonata no 1. One third of this lovely disk









Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelléas and Mélisande, Fantasie, Pavane


----------



## chefmclean

Delius: Orchestral works
Mackerras & Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Decca.
Wishing for warmer times (another dump of snow today and more snow all weekend here). Springtime in my mind


----------



## jim prideaux

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Berwald*: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Disc 2 No 4 and 1
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


now listening to Symphonies 2 and 3 from the same 'cycle'


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 30, 31 & 32: Karl Lo


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake*
Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

5 stars for the music and performance! Thanks go to MusicSybarite for this recommendation. No. 10, the introduction to Act II, is my favorite part of this 2-CD set.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Petite Symphonic Concertante; 6 Monologe aus Jedermann; Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments. Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Jordan (apex)


----------



## Enthusiast

Aho's Clarinet Concerto. Enjoyable but only the Epilogue really struck me as inspired. It is always a pleasure to listen to Martin Frost, the soloist, however.


----------



## kyjo

Creston's Symphony no. 2:









A great new discovery for me thanks to the "God Bless American Classical Music" game! This instantly accessible and exciting work contains bluesy harmonies, propulsive rhythms, and colorful orchestration. Aside from a couple passages which reminded me of Hanson, Creston very much has an original voice. Highly recommended!

Bridge's String Quartet no. 2:









This is a transition work between Bridge's earlier, Romantic style and his later, more astringent style. It exhibits Bridge's characteristic, lushly chromatic harmonic style and melodic gift.


----------



## Guest

* Dvořák - Mysliveček*

Dvořák 
Serenade in D moll Op.44

Mysliveček
Oktett Nr1 2-3


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 3 Op. 1 # 3 In D Major
String Quartet #32 Op. 33 # 3 In C Major "The Bird"
String Quartet #66 Op. 77 # 1 In G Major

Buchberger Quartet










Day 3 of listening to all of Haydn's string quartets. Today I listen to 3.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just finished listening to Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" by Sigvards Klava and the Latvian Radio Orchestra followed by Rimsky-Korsakov's "Russian Easter Overture" by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra...

I see I've developed a habit of topping off Rach's soothing and soulful "Vespers/All Night Vigil" with R-K's powerful "Russian Easter". 

I grew up nominally Roman Catholic as that was the faith to which my mother's side of family identified. Even so, with my paternal grandparents being fairly sincere Protestants; moreover, having eventually married a Protestant; you could say that I grew up and have become thoroughly familiar with both Catholic and Protestant church music. 

So why does the music of Russian Orthodox Church seem to speak to me so much when I haven't even once attended a Russian Orthodox service?

Along with the church music of Orlando Gibbons, Rach's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" is my favorite. Indeed, if I had to do without any other choral music at all, including Bach's Passions and Cantatas and all the requiem masses by all the great composers, I could probably manage as long as I could still have Gibbons and Rach's "Vespers/All Night Vigil".

As for R-K's "Russian Easter"; that's an old favorite going back to my teenage years and the days of LPs. 

Sigvaards Klava and the Latvian Radio Orchestra are excellent in their interpretation of the Rach with prominent basses. While there are more soulful versions of "Russian Easter", Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra can't be criticized for not putting on a good show.


----------



## Sonata

Probably my least-listened to Wagner opera recording, Tannhauser. And actually I'm really liking it right now, better than some of his more well known works. The Sinopli recording with Domingo


----------



## Sonata

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Haydn:
> 
> String Quartet # 3 Op. 1 # 3 In D Major
> String Quartet #32 Op. 33 # 3 In C Major "The Bird"
> String Quartet #66 Op. 77 # 1 In G Major
> 
> Buchberger Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 of listening to all of Haydn's string quartets. Today I listen to 3.


Nice! My practice lately has been to listen to Haydn's string quartets in the evening when I read to my children before bedtime. I am listening to the set by the Angeles String Quartet.


----------



## Gwithian

*Shostakovich*

Shostakovich symphony #7. 'Leningrad'

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sonata said:


> Nice! My practice lately has been to listen to Haydn's string quartets in the evening when I read to my children before bedtime. I am listening to the set by the Angeles String Quartet.


Haydn wrote a great set of string quartets. The only problem with the Buchberger Quartet set is in the last movement there is around an extra 15 seconds of silence at the end of the movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tchaikovsky's 3rd Suite - a while since I last listened to it - from Dorati with the NPO.


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Sonata

Starting on a new composer-in-focus. There will be some overlap as I listen to a couple more Rossini operas; that's usually how it goes though. Now I am onto *Sibelius*. I've owned a rather highly regarded collection of his works, but I've never gotten far beyond his second and fifth symphonies and violin concerto. My interest in him has increased after attending a concert that featured the violin concerto.

So far today:
-Overture in E Major
-Snofrid


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Gwithian

*Shostakovich string quartets*

Shostakovich's 4th string quartet. A beautiful performance by the Eder Quartet - available on Naxos. An amazingly rich fourth movement!


----------



## eljr

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Edward Gardner / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Grieg: Piano Concerto; Incidental Music to "Peer Gynt"

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:23:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I've always thought it was an early work but I may have just assumed that?


You are of course correct Enthusiast - written in 1951 it is a very early work. My point, probably clumsily made, was if you had heard any other works of Ligeti's before hearing this piece I doubt the same composer would spring to mind.
At least I would never of thought it was by Ligeti had I not been holding the CD box!


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Christopher Seaman / Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"
> 
> Release Date March 1, 2012
> Duration55:21
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Symphony
> Recording DateMarch, 2011
> Recording Location
> Kodak Hall, Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


That is a very good recording of the London Symphony (imo)


----------



## Malx

Earlier today for the Saturday Symphony, two recordings of the sixth:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's "Prometheus" Variations, from Emil Gilels' not-quite-complete box of sonatas. Every time I listen to Gilels I'm reminded what a very fine pianist he was.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman

The playing here is golden and a huge step up from the other version I heard.

Thanks to Kontrapunctus for this recommendation. Advocacy for a piece or performance in this thread really does ripple through the readership!


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Ballade for Saxophone & Orchestra/ Ballade for Viola, Wind, Harp, Harpsichord & percussion/ Ballade for Flute, String Orchestra & Piano - Soloists, LPO, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen, Symphony # 6 'Sinfonia semplice': Douglas Bostock, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic:


----------



## Joe B

In the mailbox on my way to walk the dog...first listen:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for Sax, Piano, Flute and for Trombone. Harle, Brautigam, Zoon and Lindberg, Royal Concertgebouw Orch./ Chailly (Decca)


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Viglia


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 6 in D Major, Op. 60, István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, _El Dorado_. His answer to _Bolero_. Must be played loud.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> John Adams, _El Dorado_. His answer to _Bolero_. Must be played loud.


John Adams will guest conduct the Dallas Symphony Orchestra next season.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing, but the early 90s digital audio makes his tone a little brittle.


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> In the mailbox on my way to walk the dog...first listen:


This is a beautiful album!


----------



## tvparty

Sibelius - Symphony No.2

(Boston Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach:
B Minor sonata BWV1030
E Flat Major sonata BWV 1031
A Major sonata BWV 1032

Stephen Preston baroque flute
Trevor Pinnock harpsichord
Jordi Savall viola da Gamba










First listen.


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Fachwerk for bayan, percussion and string orchestra & Silenzio for bayan, violin and cello*
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, led by Øyvind Gimse
Geir Draugsvoll, bayan
Anders Loguin, percussion
Geir Inge Lotsberg, violin
Øyvind Gimse, cello


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail...first listen:


----------



## Boston Charlie

I've been covering a lot of territory today: started the afternoon with one of my favorite CDs that I purchased only because it was on sale in a record store (that must have been during the 1990s?): "Prokofiev Goes to the Movies" featuring excerpts from "Ivan the Terrible", "Lieutenant Kije" Suite and the Cantata based on excerpts from "Alexander Nevsky" done by the Riccardo Muti and the Philharmonia Orchestra (on "Ivan the Terrible") and Andre Previn and the London Symphony Orchestra (on "Kije" and "Nevsky"); "Ivan" and "Nevsky" also feature choruses and solo vocalists. 

Later I moved on to a HIP recording of Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music featuring a different in-house soloist for every "season"; then rounded things out with 17th century music by Francios-Andre Danican Philidor by Jordi Savall and friends ("L'Orchestre de Louis XIII"). 

The Prokofiev works are wonderful, melodic, and well-crafted and the above renditions are all on-point to my ears. Of the innumerable recordings I've heard of V's Four Seasons, Hogwood's is what I'd call a fine English rendition that is well measured, balanced and bright. My interest in chess (my other passion in life, besides classical music) brought me to Philidor who was a legendary chess player as well as a very fine composer. While Philidor's music isn't nearly as groundbreaking as his role as a chess master and chess theorist (he discovered the importance of pawn structure), this sampling from the excellent Jordi Savall and friends is pleasant listening that is great to have fun with now and then.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica": Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic:










First time hearing this recording.


----------



## pmsummer

(FROM) SLEEP
_Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake._
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
American Contemporary Music Ensemble
Grace Davidson - soprano
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Today - Dvorak, Piano Concerto in G minor. Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt. Also, The Golden Spinning Wheel.

Earlier tonight, Shostakovich Symphony 10, Karajan/BPO, 80's digital recording (Karajan Gold).
Shostakovich Symphony 5 Previn/LSO. Classic 1965 RCA.

Now, Beethoven, "Harp" string quartet. Tokyo SQ RCA. I have the box set that was previously pictured in an earlier post. 
I would buy this set for anyone who can appreciate great chamber music.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Continuing on my Shostakovich evening.

Symphony 9. Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO.
Sony. The ultimate gaffe when it comes to "9th" symphonies. Filled with his patented irony and humor.
It can also sound terrifying and playful.......at the same time. A really good version of it by Lenny and the New York Phil.


----------



## WVdave

Fritz Reiner Conducts The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
Brahms: Symphony No.4 In E Minor, Opus 98
RCA Gold Seal ‎- AGL1-1961, Vinyl, LP, US, 1976.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8 & 9

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Boston Charlie

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica": Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time hearing this recording.


Furtwangler was probably the greatest champion of Beethoven's music bar none. When I started with classical music in the 1980s, I didn't gain a whole lot of exposure to Furtwangler as his recordings were not readily available at the local record stores where I would purchase LPs. In those days, I relied heavily on Columbia and RCA budget lines and Furtwangler just wasn't part of it. Along this line, I really didn't get to know Furtwangler until the 2000s when I was able to shop for music on-line. In any case, in most Furtwangler/Beethoven recordings there's a nice sense of spontaneity and verve. The only drawback to Furtwangler is antiquated sound technology.


----------



## pmsummer

Johnnie Burgess said:


> John Adams will guest conduct the Dallas Symphony Orchestra next season.


!!!!!!!

My, the DSO has certainly come a long way since Andrew "listen to the money" Litton.

/snark


----------



## Pugg

jim prideaux said:


> interesting coincidence-while looking at reviews earlier in the week I chanced upon 'Classics Today' where someone by the name of David Hurwitz seems to dominate-this particular recording was referred to as 'CD from hell' and appears subsequently to have been slaughtered.......how do you find it Pugg?


From hell is a bit harsh, they recording engineers let the whole thing down, trying to hard with the brass section, which sound fabulous by the way. So the performance an sigh is alright but it's really the recording itself. I am a sucker for van Zweden so I keep it but it will be a while before it comes on the player again.


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Vivaldi's Birtday.*








* Vivaldi*: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## vesteel

This live recording. I don't think it's on cd


----------



## Pugg

* Schubert & Liszt*: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*, D: Keyboard Sonatas
Maria Tipo (Piano)

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## Jacck

I listened to various string quartets yesterday (Janáček, Smetana, Bartok), and also listened to *Franz Schmidt Symphony 4* - a bittersweet masterpiece termed Requiem for my dead daugther - and *Glazunov 6*


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini* - Madame Butterfly

Steber, Pinkerton, Tucker, et al.
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Rudolf / 1949


----------



## elgar's ghost

Saint-Saëns' orchestral works and Debussy's piano music part two this morning.

Cello Concerto no. 1 in A-minor op.33 (1872):
_Le rouet d'Omphale_ - tone poem for orchestra op.31 (1872):
_Marche héroïque_ op.34 (1871):
_Phaéton_ - tone poem for orchestra op.39 (1873):
_Danse macabre_ - tone poem for orchestra op.40 (1874):
_Allegro appassionato_ in B minor for cello and orchestra op.43 (1875):











_Suite bergamasque_ (1890 - rev. 1905):
_Images_ - set one (1905):
_Images_ - set two (1907):
_Children's Corner_ (1906-08):
_Hommage à Joseph Haydn_ (1909):
_Le petit Nègre_ (1909):
_La plus que lente_ (1910):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> You are of course correct Enthusiast - written in 1951 it is a very early work. My point, probably clumsily made, was if you had heard any other works of Ligeti's before hearing this piece I doubt the same composer would spring to mind.
> At least I would never of thought it was by Ligeti had I not been holding the CD box!


I agree, Malx: it is not at all like the music we remember him for. There is something interesting listening to a composer's very early works. With some the distinctive voice is already there but not with all. Janacek was fairly old when he composed his masterpieces and his earlier pieces some very different to the very distinctive voice he developed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano)


----------



## eljr

Brighton Festival Chorus / Laszlo Heltay / Rudolf Kempe
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Kodály: Missa Brevis

Release Date May 5, 2014
Duration01:13:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

*Kodály: Missa Brevis
*


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 38 & 39 Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## jim prideaux

having thoroughly enjoyed re acquainting myself with Berwald it is now time for Niels Gade and his 2nd and 8th Symphonies performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Genre
Classical
Release
2/18/2011

CD 6


----------



## Boston Charlie

KJ von NNJ said:


> Continuing on my Shostakovich evening.
> 
> Symphony 9. Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO.
> Sony. The ultimate gaffe when it comes to "9th" symphonies. Filled with his patented irony and humor.
> It can also sound terrifying and playful.......at the same time. A really good version of it by Lenny and the New York Phil.


Even though he only recorded 6 of the 15 Shostakovich symphonies, Bernstein is very good in Shostakovich. If we are to take the controversial memoirs of Shostakovich ("Testimony") as face value, Bernstein was DS's favorite conductor. Whenever Bernstein lectured about his beloved Mahler, he always managed to mention Shostakovich, who I think Bernstein saw as some kind of spiritual son of Mahler. Bernstein recorded the 1st, 5th, 6th, 7th, 9th and 14th with the NYPO back when he was with Columbia (he did the 5th twice for Columbia, once in 1959 and again in 1979). Later with DG he revisited the 1st, 6th, 7th and 9th with the Vienna Phil. or the Chicago Symphony; but my preference is with the earlier Columbia/NYPO recordings where a younger Bernstein seems to be more energetic and enthusiastic.

Bernstein described DS's 9th as an anti-9th. In contrast to the other great 9ths by Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak, Bruckner and Mahler, it is no capstone or grand crowning achievement, but rather a brief, ironic, playful with an undercurrent that is sarcastic and dark.


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> (FROM) SLEEP
> _Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake._
> *Max Richter*
> Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
> American Contemporary Music Ensemble
> Grace Davidson - soprano
> _
> Deutsche Grammophon_


I see you giving this much spin time, did I mistakenly overlook this?

Still, I believe it should be called "nap."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments, Vol. 1

Hannes Rux (trumpet), Almut Rux (trumpet), Karl Kaiser (flute), Michael Schneider (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin), Luise Baumgartl (oboe d'amore), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Juris Teichmanis (cello), Swantje Hoffmann (viola d'amore), Michael Schneider (recorder), Tabea Debus (recorder), Katrin Ebert (violin), Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba)

La Stagione Frankfurt.

Telemann: Concerto for 2 Flutes and Oboe in B flat major, TWV 54:B1
Telemann: Concerto for 2 Trumpets and 2 Oboes in D major, TWV deest
Telemann: Concerto in D TWV533
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:E1 in E major for flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Septet (Concerto) TWV 44:42 in A minor for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c.
Telemann: Sinfonia In F major, TWV 50:3


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony no. 6 "Sinfonia Semplice"*









*Tor Mann
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

recorded for broadcast 20 November 1949


----------



## Malx

A couple of older recordings this morning.
Firstly: Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Jan Damen, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Edward van Beinum (1953)









Secondly: Elgar, Excerpts from The Dream of Gerontius + The Music Makers - Soloists, LPO, Edward Elgar.
Both sets of extracts recorded at the Three Choirs Festival in September 1927.


----------



## thegrassguy

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1
Scarlatti: Sonatas
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Brahms: 2 Rhapsodies Op. 79


----------



## thegrassguy

Oh and also: Chopin: Polonaises


----------



## Joe B

Arrived yesterday....first listen: (so far, 2 pieces are variations which appear on the CD "Motets"...but so far this is quite beautiful)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having thoroughly enjoyed re acquainting myself with Berwald it is now time for Niels Gade and his 2nd and 8th Symphonies performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.


time for more by the less well known 'Scandanavian' composers (yes I am aware of the limitation of the geographical definition in this context so lets just say 'northern European' !).....

Madetoja-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

( I am sure I just heard a brass phrase from Sibelius in the second movement of the 2nd!)


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*

La Cetra,Op.9 8-12
Concerto in D minor for two oboes RV 535
Piccolo concerto in C minor RV 443


----------



## eljr

London Sinfonietta
Górecki: Requiem für eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night

Release Date June 13, 1995
Duration59:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Keyboard


----------



## Enthusiast

My listening this morning was from the ex-Soviet edges of Russia:

Vasks - Violin Concerto 'Distant Light', Musica Dolorosa, Viatore - the CD with Katarina Andreasson playing and conducting.
Kancheli - Styx played by the great Yuri Bashmet with Gergiev conducting.

The Vasks disc did not impress me very much when I first bought it. I listened to it a couple of times and put it away as "too simple" (silly me!). But it haunted me from its grave and I returned to it and now love it. I always liked the Kancheli piece and went on to listen to a lot more of his music.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8 & 9
> 
> Claudio Arrau


The same only different set  and congratulations - you've got wonderful box set there









and


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Concerti Grossi Op.4 - "La Stravaganza"

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> London Sinfonietta
> Górecki: Requiem für eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night
> 
> Release Date June 13, 1995
> Duration59:12
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Concerto
> Chamber Music
> Keyboard


I never knew he wrote a harpsichord concerto. I just gave a listen to one on youtube.com. Wild! That piece alone might well be worth the price of the disc.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Yossifov - Youth Overture (Goleminov/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - Symphony #3 (Rozhdestvensky/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## eljr

Michael Tilson Thomas / San Francisco Symphony
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Opus 6

Release Date June 30, 2017
Duration21:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I never knew he wrote a harpsichord concerto. I just gave a listen to one on youtube.com. Wild! That piece alone might well be worth the price of the disc.


This is not a recommended CD, this is a "Must Own."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61,
Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Haydn - String Quartets op. 20 4-6*

Salomon Quartet


----------



## Malx

The Bach pieces from this disc featuring Nuria Rial (Soprano) with The Ricercar Consort conducted by Philippe Pierlot.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: St Matthew Passion, TWV 5:31

Wilfried Jochens, Klaus Mertens, Sebastian Hübner, Veronika Winter, Christoph Burmester-Streffer, Carmen Schüller, Eckehard Abele

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max


----------



## Eramire156

The thread in the Opera category on I'll trovatore, made realize it has been a while since, I last listened to this old warhorse.

*Giuseppe Verdi
Il trovatore*









_*Manrico - Jussi Björling
Azucena - Fedora Barbieri
Leonora - Zinka Milanov
Conte di Luna - Leonard Warren
Ferrando - Nicola 
Ines - Margaret Roggero
Ruiz - Paul Franke
Un vecchio zingaro - George Cehanovsky
Un messo - Nathaniel Sprinzena

RenatoCellini
RCA Victor Orchestra
Robert Shaw Chorale*_

Recorded in February-March 1952

This is the first opera I bought on CD


----------



## scarecroe

This morning, I've been listening to Florence Price: Violin Concertos and enjoying something new (to me).


----------



## eljr

Brooklyn Rider
Philip Glass: String Quartets Nos. 6 & 7

Release Date December 8, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Enthusiast

Just finished Grisey's Quatre Chants Pour Franchir Le Seuil, which somehow seemed a good afternoon complement to Kancheli's Styx that I listened to this morning. It also is about death and crossing thresholds. It is, though, perhaps far less easy to access than the Kancheli piece but perhaps ultimately a lot more rewarding. And, anyway, it is a piece that I loved from first hearing. Catherine Dubosc is really excellent in this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Saint-Saëns' orchestral works and Debussy's piano music part three this evening.

Piano Concerto no. 4 in C-minor op.44 (1875):
Overture to the oratorio _Le déluge_ op.45 (1875):
_La jeunesse d'Hercule_ - tone poem for orchestra op.50 (1877):
Violin Concerto no. 3 in B-minor op.61 (1880):
_Wedding Cake_ - _caprice-valse_ in A-flat for piano and orchestra op.76 (1885):
_Havanaise_ in E for violin and orchestra op.83 (1887):


















_Petite suite_ for piano duet (by 1888):
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet (1891):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ - version for two pianos (1894):
_Fêtes_ from _Nocturnes_ for orchestra - version for two pianos arr. by M. Ravel (orig. 1897-99 - arr. by 1909):
_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bach - Brandenburg Concertos 4-6*

Berlin Chamber Orchestra / Peter Wohlert (LaserLight)










This is one of the better budget discs I have


----------



## eljr

Lorin Maazel / John Adams / New York Philharmonic
John Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls

Release Date August 24, 2004
Duration25:03
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Choral
Orchestral
Classical Crossover
Minimalism
Recording DateSeptember 19, 2002 - September 24, 2002
Recording Location
Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York, NY


----------



## senza sordino

French music listening project part seven.

Poulenc Sextet for piano, Flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn, oboe Sonata, flute Sonata, villanelle for recorder and piano









Poulenc violin sonata, bagatelle for violin and piano, clarinet sonata, Cello Sonata 









Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet for piano and wind Quintet (again, but it's terrific), Sonata for two pianos, Concerto for two pianos, organ Concerto, concert champetre, Gloria









Ravel and Chausson piano Trios 









Chausson Symphony, Poème, Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Piano Quartet, Concert for piano, violin and string quartet


----------



## eljr

Rudolf Werthen
The Divine Feminine

Release Date October 24, 2006
Duration55:24
Genre
Classical


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Boston Charlie said:


> Today in the car: Brahms' Double Concerto and Tragic Overture by Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra featuring Zino Francescatti (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) on the Double Concerto...
> 
> It took me many, many years to "get" Brahms, and even after that, while I learned to appreciate Brahms for the fine German craftsman he is, I never really enjoyed Brahms very much, except for a few choice pieces.
> 
> The Double is one of those choice pieces where I seem to connect with Brahms. I really like the dialogue that takes place between the violin and cello and the orchestral support offers perfect balance. I read in the liner notes of one of the many recordings of the Double that I own that Brahms had a falling out with his friend Joseph Joachim, the violinist who often played Brahms music, and Brahms composed the Double for Joachim as a sort of reconciliation between them (or is it a reconciliation between the violin and the cello?). There's a brightness and sparkle in the Double that I think contrast some other orchestral works by Brahms which to me sound thick.
> 
> The above recording by Francescatti/Fournier/Walter from 1959 demonstrates that when it comes to classical recordings, old is often good. Indeed, after hearing many recordings of the Double I still go back to Francescatti and Fournier whose tone is warm and bright. There's one other recording by Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose and Eugene Ormandy that I'd say is the only other one I've heard that rivals Francescatti/Fournier/Walter; and the Stern/Rose/Ormandy is also an oldie.
> 
> The Tragic Overture, to me, qualifies as somewhat entertaining filler material.


I'm with you on the Brahms Double. It somehow doesn't seem to draw the kind of support (my impression from TC, at least) given to the composer's other major works. Along with the Violin Concerto and Third Symphony, it is my favorite non chamber Brahmsian piece. Its warm, noble sentiment and ripe autumnal colors I find very appealing. Other than the Fournier/Francescatti/Walter reading, I lean especially toward Heifetz/Piatigorsky/Wallenstein and Szeryng/Starker/Haitink.


----------



## Alfacharger

Currently playing through this recently purchased box set of Schumann works for orchestra and orchestra and chorus.



















Also the two Violin Concertos by John Wiliams.


----------



## Malx

Gyorgy Ligeti two contrasting works:

Cello Concerto & Clocks and Clouds for twelve female voices + orchestra - Siegfried Palm (Cello), Capella Amsterdam, Asko/Schoenberg Ensembles -Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## eljr

Roderick Williams / Christopher Yates
Howard Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner; Only the Sound Remains

Release Date April 21, 2017
Duration01:03:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2016
Recording Location
All Saints, Tooting, London
CBSO Centre, Birmingham

Presto Recording of the Week
5th May 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 54. Kurisu, Mera, Sakurada, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan/ Suzuki (BIS)


----------



## pmsummer

FOR JEAN ON HER BIRTHDAY
_Violin Sonata in A minor - String Quartet No.2 in A minor (For Jean on her Birthday) - Six Studies in English Folk-Song - Phantasy Quintet_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Music Group of London
Hugh Bean - violin, director
_
EMI_


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Nigel Short / James Sherlock
Alexander L'Estrange: On Eagles' Wings

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration01:11:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 15, 2015 - April 17, 2015
Recording Location
St Jude's Church, Hampstead, London
St. Jude's Church, Hampstead, London, England


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having thoroughly enjoyed re acquainting myself with Berwald it is now time for Niels Gade and his 2nd and 8th Symphonies performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.


listening again this evening to Gade 2nd and 8th....really enjoyable!

yesterdays stomp to the supermarket included Honeck and Barenboim recordings of Beethoven's 7th so today's walk was time for Kletzki and the Czech P.O......


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PRO DEFUNCTIS
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Prager Madrigalisten
Musica Antiqua, Wien
Miroslav Venhoda - direction
_
Das Alte Werk - Telefunken_


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:










Very subtle music. Celtic and oriental flavors, both alone and blended.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Requiem. Esser, Gohl, Scheffel, Bruns, Capella Cantorem Konstanz, Collegium Vocale Zurich, Musicuria der basel sinfonietta/Knall (MGB)


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROMANCE OF THE ROSE
_Feminine Voices from Medieval France_
*Comtessa de Die, Castelloza, Jean Renart*
HelioTrope
Joyce Todd - director
_
Koch_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 4 Op. 1 # 4 In G Major, Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #65 in E-Flat Major, Op. 76, # 6: Festetics Quartet:










Day 4 of listening to all of Haydn's string quartets this month.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Sonata in Bb, D.960, 5 Piano Pieces D 459A (Sonata in E). Kempff (DG)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Benjamin Lees' "Passacaglia for Orchestra" and Vincent Persichetti's "Symphony No. 4"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #25 In G Minor, K. 183/K173dB & Symphony #31 In D Major, K 297/300a "Paris" (1st Version)
Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music:


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
> _The Bridegroom & Other Works_
> *John Tavener*
> Anonymous 4
> Chilingirian Quartet
> 
> _Harmonia Mundi USA_


I'm jealous. I never picked this up when it was first released. Now the CD is around $60. He who hesitates looses.


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> I'm jealous. I never picked this up when it was first released. Now the CD is around $60. He who hesitates looses.


Ouch! I'm still trying to stretch my mind around the idea of 'collectible' CDs.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp minor


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing and sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos *- Chamber Music

Mobius Ensemble

Villa-Lobos: Assobio A Jato (The Jet Whistle)
Villa-Lobos: Duo for Violin and Viola; Five Songs (trans. Flute and Harp)
Villa-Lobos: Modinhas e Canções (6)
Villa-Lobos: Quintet for flute, violin, viola, cello & harp
Villa-Lobos: Song of the Black Swan (O Canto do Cysne Negro)
Villa-Lobos: The Jet Whistle (Assobio a Játo), for Flute and Cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Trios.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## kyjo

Braga Santos' Concerto for Strings:









A really enjoyable work with strong hints of Vaughan Williams.

Zemlinsky's Sinfonietta:









Really great stuff! Zemlinsky did no favors to this work by giving it such a diminutive title - it is in fact a powerful, often dark score which is in a more acerbic style than the earlier, gorgeous _Die Seejungfrau_ with which it shares this disc.

Alwyn's String Quartet no. 1:









A concise, approachable work which contains many great ideas.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful playing and sound.


----------



## Pugg

​*Respighi*: Ancient Airs & Dances and Trittico Bottiecelliano

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suites Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 1, P. 109
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 2, P. 138
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:* The Nutcracker -_ Vinyl Edition_

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Dr Johnson

Boston Charlie said:


> Even though he only recorded 6 of the 15 Shostakovich symphonies, Bernstein is very good in Shostakovich. If we are to take the controversial memoirs of Shostakovich ("Testimony") as face value, Bernstein was DS's favorite conductor. Whenever Bernstein lectured about his beloved Mahler, he always managed to mention Shostakovich, who I think Bernstein saw as some kind of spiritual son of Mahler. Bernstein recorded the 1st, 5th, 6th, 7th, 9th and 14th with the NYPO back when he was with Columbia (he did the 5th twice for Columbia, once in 1959 and again in 1979). Later with DG he revisited the 1st, 6th, 7th and 9th with the Vienna Phil. or the Chicago Symphony; but my preference is with the earlier Columbia/NYPO recordings where a younger Bernstein seems to be more energetic and enthusiastic.
> 
> Bernstein described DS's 9th as an anti-9th. In contrast to the other great 9ths by Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak, Bruckner and Mahler, it is no capstone or grand crowning achievement, but rather a brief, ironic, playful with an undercurrent that is sarcastic and dark.


"Subverting its own billing as a paean to Stalin Victorious, the Ninth Symphony is a frankly satirical work, ruthlessly debunking the Wagnerian pretension of the dictator's cult by restating it as Rossinian opera buffa." Ian MacDonald, _The New Shostakovich._


----------



## Marinera

Not my usual listenning - a bee romancing the flowers. Hillarious :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

"Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" Wiener Philharmoniker
Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## Pugg

*Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## elgar's ghost

Saint-Saëns' orchestral works and Debussy's piano music - fourth and final part this morning.

Symphony no. 3 [_Organ Symphony_] in C-minor op.78 (1886):
_Sarabande_ in E for orchestra op.93 (1893):
Piano Concerto no. 5 [_Egyptian_] in F op.103 (1896):
Cello Concerto no. 2 in D-minor op.119 (1902):
_Suite_ for cello and piano op.16 - arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1862 - arr. 1919):











_Préludes_ - Book I (1909-10):
_Préludes_ - Book II (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ (1914):
_Page d'album_ (1915):
_Elégie_ (1915):
_12 Études_ (1915):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.29 - "Hammerklavier" & No. 8 - "Pathétique"

Claudio Arrau


----------



## eljr

Allar Kaasik
Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:20:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
Estonia Concert Hall, Tallinn, Estonia
Pärnu Concert Hall, Pärnu, Estonia
St James's Church (Jaakobi kirik), Viimsi, Estonia
St John's Church (Johanneksenkirkko), Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Sonata

*Sibelius Piano Music: Volume 1, performed by Havard Gimse*
-Sonata Op. 12
-Six Impromptus Op.5
-Ten Pieces Op. 24

This album was a very pleasant surprise, one reason why I enjoy my Composer-in-Focus project. Symphonies, yes, but I never would have delved into Sibelius' piano music were it not for my project. I'll definitely would this album in a semi-regular rotation


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Concertos For Flute & Orchestra

Jean-Pierre Rampal (Flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## eljr

Collegium Aureum
Rameau: Opernsuiten - Opera Suites

Release Date September 6, 2011
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Locatelli*: Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable..._


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT at work......Madetoja 1st Symphony (does not mention performers etc)


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"_
*[Rec. 2017]*
_Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"_
*[Rec. 2016]*







Piano: Murray Perahia

I had exceptionally high expectations for this album and I couldn't be happier with the results. Fantastic!


----------



## eljr

Vadim Gluzman / Glorious Percussion / Jonathan Nott / Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
Sofia Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion; In Tempus Praesens

Release Date October 25, 2011
Duration01:11:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateDecember 3, 2008 & December 4, 2008
Recording Location
KKL Luzern


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck*: Orfeo ed Euridice

Shirley Verrett (Orfeo), Anna Moffo (Euridice), Judith Raskin (Amor)

Coro Polifonico di Roma, Colleguium Musicum Italicum, Renato Fasano


----------



## Jacck

*Dmitri Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1 *
superb


----------



## realdealblues

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Symphony In 3 Movements_
*[Rec. 1993]*
_Symphony In C
Symphony Of Psalms_
*[Rec. 1997]*







Conductor: Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Kieran

Schubert's 8th symphony, Vienna Philharmonic, conducted by von Karajan. Second movement...


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Haydn - Symphonies 40 thru 54. Volume 3 of The Esterhazy Recordings. Adam Fischer conducting the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. I began listening to this one yesterday (46,47,48). Right now; Symphony 41's 'Un Poco Andante' 2nd movement is really beautiful. Such wonderful melody and invention in these works. It's good to hear them again.


----------



## Merl

Abbado's lovely accounts of symphonies 5&6 on the way to work.


----------



## eljr

Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## Sonata

*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*
Mirella Freni, Anne Sophie Von Otter, Thomas Allen, Neil Schicoff
Conducted by Levine

I know the work in a couple of other versions (both with Hvorostovsky in the title role), but this is a new recording to me


----------



## Guest

*Shostakovich*

String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Merl

Schumann symphony 1 from Herreweghe whilst I re-rip it for the car.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Enough said....


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Judith

On Classic FM, Nigel Kennedy and Berlin Philharmonic making a mess of first movement of Autumn from Vivaldi Four Seasons. So fast, can't keep up!


----------



## Malx

Gorecki, Totus Tuus - Prague Philharmonic Choir, John Nelson.









The only piece on this disc I like, I'm afraid Gorecki seems to be a taste I haven't acquired.
I may be in a huge minority but I find his Symphony No 3 a virtual non event - each time I listen to it my mind wanders and I lose concentration. A bit like John Tavener's - The Protecting Veil.


----------



## eljr

Grant Llewellyn / North Carolina State Symphony
Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major

Genre
Classical
Release
May 13, 2016


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_Fantasie In C, Op. 17_
*[Rec. 1986]*







Piano: Murray Perahia

This work seems somewhat forgotten/neglected in comparison to the Wander Fantasie. Perahia makes it sound like it should. This one along with Arrau are my two favorites when it comes to the Op. 17 Fantasie.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part one tonight.

_Messe solenelle_ for three soloists, choir and orchestra WoO (1824):
_Les francs-juges_ - overture for orchestra to an unperformed opera op.3 (1824-26):
_Waverley_ - overture for orchestra [after Sir Walter Scott] op.1 (1827):
_La mort de Cléopâtre_ - cantata for soprano and orchestra WoO [Text: P.-A. Vieillard de Boismartin] (1829):
_Symphonie fantastique for orchestra_ op.14 (1830):


----------



## Kieran

Dame Mitso stomping the pedals or the slow set in Mozart's 14th piano sonata.


----------



## Kieran

Bach's cello suite #1, with Mischa Maisky performing. If anything in Bach would draw me closer, it's this, or the religious works. These cello suites are incredibly rich.


----------



## eljr

I have a lot of new recording that I am listening to a few times, like this.










Neeme Järvi / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration01:22:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateJune 25, 2015 - June 27, 2015
Recording Location
Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner


----------



## Malx

Back to an old favorite:

Mahler, Symphony No 1 + Richard Strauss, Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Steiche.
Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Guest

Not for HIPsters, but I enjoy it!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le conte de Cendrillon. Tilquin, Anfruns...Orch. de la Haute école de musique de Genrve/ Takács-Nagy (claves)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today: Yet another recording of Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil", this time by the King's Choir of Cambridge...

As far as choral music goes, I have two favorites: Rach's Vespers/All Night Vigil and the church music of Orlando Gibbons. While I have many (probably TOO many) recordings of the Rach, I have only two recordings of Gibbons' church music; one by Kings and the other by the Choir of St. John's. Probably, the only choirs that would dare to do Gibbons justice are age-old English choirs steeped in centuries of English tradition. 

So what happens when the King's takes on Rachmaninoff?

While not as soulful as a genuine Russian or Baltic choir (both the Estonian Philharmonic Choir and the Latvian Radio Choir offer outstanding recordings), the King's offer something unique in that, as tradition would have it, they are comprised entirely of males. Except for the alto that solos on one of the prayers, all the other voices are men and boys. 

While the English basses hold their own quite nicely in a field of innumerable recordings of Vespers/All Night Vigil that feature very strong and soulful Russian and Baltic voices; the boy sopranos add to it a feeling that is angelic; perhaps not the finest or most authentic recording of Vespers, but still sincere and distinctive.


----------



## Grunfeld

Bach's Partitas and Sonatas for violin - as played by Milstein.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet # 5 Op.1 # 0 In B Flat Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #64 in D Major, Op. 76 # 5: Festetics Quartet










Day 5.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi, Op. 8 6-12: Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante:


----------



## chefmclean

Was a bit lazy on my walk today and put on a various artists mix called The Greatest Russian Composers. Was a nice mix and kept me going the whole way.


----------



## chefmclean

Tonight, I’ve got the place to myself and I’m going to listen to some more Nielsen symphonies by Gilbert and the NY Phil.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach:

concerto # 1 in D minor, BWV 1052
concerto # 4 in A major, BWV 1055
concerto # 5 in F minor, BWV 1056
concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
concerto in C major, BWV 1061

Antonio Janigro, I Solisti di Zagreb










First time playing this cd.


----------



## Janspe

*K. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett*
Arditti String Quartet









Yes, _that_ piece. Never knew there was a recording of it on Spotify, so I had to check it out.

No my cup of tea, I'm afraid. There are many pieces by Stockhausen that I enjoy and listen to with pleasure, but I just don't see why this piece has to go on and on for _thirty minutes_. I'd much rather hear what the composer had done with just the string quartet alone, much as that would've been against his ideas behind this piece. Ughh...


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt:* Piano Sonata & Three Concert Studies

Louis Lortie (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Grant Llewellyn / North Carolina State Symphony
> Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major
> 
> Genre
> Classical
> Release
> May 13, 2016


I am so tempted, give me one push eljr......


----------



## Pugg

*For Dame Kiri's birthday.*








*Mozart*: Opera Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Mozart: Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Mozart: Ah del pianto, dal singhlozzo (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: Ei parte...Per pietà (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135
Mozart: Pupille amate (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)
Mozart: S'altro che lacrime (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Se il padre perdei (from Idomeneo)


----------



## Pugg

*Magnard*: Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonata in G Major

Geneviève Laurenceau (violin), Maximilian Hornung (cello), Oliver Triendl (piano)

Magnard: Trio, for violin, cello and piano
Magnard: Violin Sonata Op. 13


----------



## Pugg

​
J.S. BACH/ Concerto in F minor, BWV. 1056/ HAYDN/Concerto in D major, Hob.XVIII:2/ MOZART
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K. 414

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman

(1981) LP: Decca SXL-6952


----------



## Guest

*Haydn*

CD 8
Piano trios 24 - 25 - 26 - 31


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## premont

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Bach:
> 
> concerto # 1 in D minor, BWV 1052
> concerto # 4 in A major, BWV 1055
> concerto # 5 in F minor, BWV 1056
> concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
> concerto in C major, BWV 1061
> 
> Antonio Janigro, I Solisti di Zagreb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time playing this cd.


The information on the cover of this CD-set is imprecise. The orchestra in the concertos 1052, 1055 and 1056 are members of the Vienna State opera orchestra and the conductor is Miltiades Caridis.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:* Le Nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

*Haydn *

Symphony No.26 ( Lamentatione) 
Symphony No.52
Symphony No.53 ( L'Imperiale)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B Flat Minor; *Grieg*: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Claudio Arrau, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

Wagner: Tannhäuser

Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## eljr

Richard Egarr / Academy of Ancient Music
Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4

Release Date February 12, 2008
Duration01:11:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final part of Hector Berlioz' works today. At least I think it's part five - because of TC's technical problems over the last two days I'm not totally sure which instalment this is. 

_Te Deum_ for chorus, organ and orchestra op.22 (1849):



_Le corsaire_ - overture for orchestra op.21 (1844 - rev. 1851):
_Béatrice et Bénédict_ - overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.27 (1863):



_Les nuits d'été_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra op.7 [Texts: Théophile Gautier] (orig. 1841 - arr. 1843 and 1856):



_Sara la baigneuse_ - ballad for three choirs and orchestra - third version op.11 [Text: Victor Hugo] (orig. 1834 - rev. 1850):
_L'enfance du Christ_ - oratorio in three parts for speaker, solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.25 [Text: Hector Berlioz] (1853-54):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
*Quartetto Italiano* [Philips, 1969]

"Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenen forum an die Gottheit..."










*Busoni*
String Quartet No. 1 in C major, op. 19
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, op. 26
*Pellegrini Quartet* [cpo, 1995]

These are important works, both composed in the 1880s. The first features a grave and elegant minuet that although it could only have been composed by a late romantic composer, harks back to Baroque dance movements. Elsewhere in the quartet there are passages of Schumann-like playful inventiveness and Mendelssohnian deftness. The second quartet is darker and more chromatic, with a menacing and almost Brucknerian scherzo actually titled "Vivace assai". The Pellegrini Quartet are a fine ensemble - I'd like to hear more from them. Cpo's recording is very vivid and natural.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> I am so tempted, give me one push eljr......


I only purchased this because it features the North Carolina Symphony. If all goes as planed I'll be regular patron of theirs.

It turned out to be most enjoyable!

In fact, I have it up as my next spin today, to listen to again.

Consider yourself pushed.


----------



## Boston Charlie

While the web-site was down: Shostakovich's Symphony #14 by Benjamin Britten and the English Chamber Orchestra featuring Mark Rezhetin (bass) and Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano)...

...What brought me to this recording was when by chance I recently stumbled upon a recording on YouTube of Shostakovich's 14th by Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the Moscow Philharmonic with the same soloists (Galina Vishnevskaya was also the wife of Rostropovich). Anyway, I was so taken with the recording, that I tried to see if it was available on CD from Amazon. At the time, it was not, so instead I opted to order Britten's recording with the same soloists. 

I read in the liner notes of this Britten recording that it was the premier recording outside the USSR, and also, Shostakovich had dedicated the work to Britten.

The 14th is a powerful work, that follows after Mussorgsky's Songs of Death. I'd also say that there's a touch of Mahler's Songs on the Death of Children, as well as, Song of the Earth. Indeed, like Song of the Earth, one could argue as to whether or not DS's 14th is a symphony or song cycle.

Contrary to the Christian idea that death is a final resting place, a new beginning, or some kind of communion with God and nature (i.e. Bach's Come Sweet Death); DS rejects all of that whole-sale, and portrays death as skull and bones, and yet, according to some casual internet research, DS sees this dark of darkest symphonies as somehow life-affirming; that we should make life matter as death awaits us all...not easy listening for sure, but it does give one much to think about. 

While Benjamin Britten is such a wonderful composer in his own rite, with a very personal style; he is also (if this recording is a fair example) an exemplar conductor who fully seems to grasp the ideas and feelings of another composer. While the two soloists bring forth a thoroughly Russian spirit that is deep and soulful, Britten handles his English orchestra beautifully, as they play in a way that is rich and vibrant but still not without a fair balance of English polish.

The above recording is a crowning achievement of not one, but two of the greatest composers of the 20th century, in the twilight of their careers.


----------



## eljr

True to my word, another spin for this.










Grant Llewellyn / North Carolina Symphony
Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major

Genre
Classical
Release
May 13, 2016


----------



## Eramire156

Listening to DSCH Violin Concerto no.1, prior to Saturday night CSO concert in which it will be part of the program

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Violin Concerto no. 1*

*Maxim Vengerov

Mstislav Rostropovich 
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Trio No.4 "Gassenhauer"
Trio No.5 "Ghost "
Trio No.6
Trio No. 9


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Jenkin's "Gloria":


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to Jenkin's "Gloria":


i have this in my download cart.


----------



## Gwithian

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra. Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by George Solti.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Cello and Viola Concertos, op. 74 and op. 59. Hugh, Tschopp, Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Griffiths (CPO)


----------



## eljr

Coro Vox Aeterna / Isabel Bayrakdarian
Mother of Light: Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:01:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateAugust 3, 2015 - August 7, 2015
Recording Location
First Congregational Church, Fresno, California


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 8 Op. 2 # 2 In E Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #61 Op. 76 # 2 In D Minor "Fifths": Quartetto Italiano


----------



## jim prideaux

Hogwood and the Danish National S.O performing Gade's 1st and 5th (with Ronald Brautigam/piano) Symphonies......first listen!


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived. 

Frank Martin:

4 Sonnets à Cassandre, Piano Quintet, Violin Sonata, 2 Ballades. Britten -Pears Ensemble (ASW)

Concert pour clavecin.... Jaccottet, Orch. de Chambre de Lausanne/ Martin (Jecklin)

Works for Saxophone-- Ballade for tenor sax and orch.; Ballade for alto sax, piano, timpani and strings; Trois Danses for soprano sax, harp, string quintet, string orch.; Petite Complainte for soprano sax and piano; Sonata da Chiesa for soprano sax and organ. Bornkamp...Radio Kamer.../ Thierry Fischer et al. (Ottavo)


----------



## Eramire156

On XRCD

*Claude Debussy
La Mer 

Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## pmsummer

Hooray!!!










1812 OVERTURE
*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati - conductor

_Mercury Living Presence_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach, Brandenburg concertos 2, 4 & 6: Trevor Pinnock, European Brandenburg Ensemble:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms Symphony # 4 in E Minor, Op. 98: Thomas Søndergård,‎ BBC National Orchestra of Wales:


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:









aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa(another John Eargle recording)

edit: I'm only a few tracks into this disc, but man can this guy play!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi:

Op 7:
Concerto # 11 in D major, RV 208a
Concerto # 10 in F major, RV 294a
Concerto # 4 in A minor, RV 354
Concerto # 2 in C major, RV 188
Concerto # 3 in G minor, RV 326
Concerto # 6 in B flat major, RV 374

L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Il dissoluto punito, ossia il Don Giovanni, K.527*
Fondazione Orchestra Regionale delle Marche, led by Riccardo Frizza
Coro Lirico Marchigiano "Vincenzo Bellini"; chorus master: David Crescenzi

Don Giovanni : Ildebrando D'Arcangelo
Leporello : Andrea Concetti
Il Commendatore : Enrico Iori
Donna Anna : Myrtò Papatanasiu
Don Ottavio : Merlin Miller
Donna Elvira : Carmela Remigio
Zerlina : Manuela Bisceglie
Masetto : William Corrò

For some reason the site doesn't allow me to post a picture so it'll be just text this time. Anyhow, I'm completely floored by this opera once again. Such a brilliant work!


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Between today and yesterday: a "Romeo and Juliet" trifecta: Berlioz' "Romeo & Juliet" (Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orch, combined choirs, and featuring Magaret Roggero, Leslie Chabay and Yi Kwe Sze as soloist); Prokofiev's "Romeo & Juliet Suite" (Dimitri Mitropoulos/NYPO); and Tchaikovsky's "Romeo & Juliet Overture-Fantasy" (Leonard Bernstein/NYPO; earlier Columbia recording)...

...While in high school, I more or less feigned any deep understanding when reading Shakespeare and didn't really "get it" until I happened to see Shakespeare in the park with some friends during my twenties. The play was "Romeo & Juliet" and being able to SEE Shakespeare done as a PLAY seemed to make it so that the bard's genius finally made some sense to me. 

Of all the above compositions, I'd say Berlioz does the most justice to Shakespeare's tale of teenage love and tragedy with some very tender moments that really seem to bring an adolescent penchant towards emotional extremes to life; though Tchaikovsky's famous love theme is justly legendary. While Prokofiev's melodies and orchestration (with prominent tenor sax) are entertaining, Prokofiev seems to miss the emotional element (according to casual internet research, Prokofiev wanted to change the ending to a happy one where the lovers survive).

There's nothing wrong with any of these old recordings (the Berlioz and Prokofiev are in mono). While Munch, Mitropoulos and Bernstein were all wonderful conductors from the Golden Age of classical recordings.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven, Symphony # 9 In D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral": Franz Konwitschny, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig:










mp3

This recording of the 9th is better than the recording by Charles Munch that I listened to yesterday.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in A Flat, Bryan Ab1

Kevin Mallon leadling the Toronto Camerata


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *- String Quartet No.2; and Clarinet Quintet .
Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Pugg

​
Contemporaries of Mozart -* Josef Myslivecek*

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Myslivecek: Symphony in A Major (F27)
Myslivecek: Symphony in Bb Major (F30)
Myslivecek: Symphony in C Major (F26)
Myslivecek: Symphony in D Major (F29)
Myslivecek: Symphony in F Major (F28)
Myslivecek: Symphony in G Major (F31)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem
Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Suites "Carmen" & "L'Arlésienne" & *Offenbach*: Barcarolle; Overture "Orpheus in the Underworld"

Daniel Deffayet (Saxophone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites 1 & 2
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Gaîté Parisienne)
Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Nabucco

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

1842 First Performance of Verdi's opera Nabucco in at the Teatro alla Scala in Milan


----------



## Pugg

​ * Schubert*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19 & 20

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - a selection of incidental music.

When lumping Shostakovich's incidental music in with his much larger body of work for cinema this could well be described as his equivalent of Verdi's 'galley years', although Shostakovich does seem to have invested more than usual in the music he wrote for the absurdist _Hypothetically Murdered_ and the two Shakespeare productions.

Oh, and don't be fooled by the title _Rule, Britannia!_ - this production was largely about the interaction between the crews of a Soviet vessel and the eponymous Royal Navy gunboat which just happened to be at anchor next to each other in an unnamed Western port. It seems the play sunk without trace (no pun intended).

A few years later the play's author, Adrian Piotrovsky, created the synopsis for Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_. Despite becoming artistic director for the state-sanctioned _Lenfilm_ things didn't end well for him - he was one of the those who were dragged into the _Lady Macbeth_/_Limpid Stream_ controversy after _Pravda_ retrospectively condemned both works in 1936. Unlike Shostakovich Piotrovsky didn't bounce back - he was shot in 1937.

Music to the play _Rule, Britannia!_ by A. Piotrovsky op.28 (1931):
Orchestral suite from the music to the stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ by V. Voyevodin and E. Riss op.31a (1931):
Music to the play _Hamlet_ by W. Shakespeare op.32 (1931-32):
Music to the play _Salute to Spain_ by A.N. Afinogenov op.44 (1936):
Music to the play _King Lear_ by W. Shakespeare op.58a (1940):


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:

Listening to disc #1










*Program:* 
Premiere Rapsodie
Petite Piece
Sonata for Cello and Piano
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp
Syrinx
Sonata for Violin and Piano
*Performers:* The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
*Artistic Director:* David Shifrin
*Format:* CD (DDD-2000)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## eljr

Stephen Layton / Trinity College Choir, Cambridge
Bach: Mass in B minor

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:47:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 12, 2017 - January 16, 2017
Recording Location
Trinity College Chapel, Cambridge


----------



## Joe B

Arrived yesterday; first spin:


----------



## Pugg

Marzio Conti conducts *Malipiero*

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra
Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche
Malipiero: Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti
Malipiero: Sette Canzonette Veneziane.

Also first spin.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, im listening to a lot of Alexander Mosolov these days, since i receive a wonderfull cd on Capricio label perform by a german pianist,I also listen to Paul Creston, a formidable americain classical composer, have a nice day folks.


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Brahms Symphony # 4 in E Minor, Op. 98: Thomas Søndergård,‎ BBC National Orchestra of Wales:


Did you get this album from the magazine like I did?


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphonie Fantastique

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## eljr

Heather Lowe / Alan Tongue / Britten Sinfonia / Joyful Company of Singers
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Beyond My Dreams - Music for Greek Plays

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration01:02:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 20, 2017
Recording Location
St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3. Karajan/Berlin. Gets a bit brash in parts but a good, weighty performance.


----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4 Concertgebouw Orchestra

One of my favorite Mahler symphonies and also one of the finest recordings imo.


----------



## eljr

Aisslinn Nosky / Harry Christophers / Handel & Haydn Society
Haydn: Symphony No. 26; Symphony No. 86; Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Release Date January 26, 2018
Duration01:09:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2017 & January 29, 2017
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Boston, USA


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Ernani

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Leontyne Price (soprano), Mario Sereni (baritone), Julia Hamari (mezzo-soprano), Hartje Mueller (bass vocal), Fernando Iacopucci (tenor), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal)

Thomas Schippers, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, RCA Italiana Opera Chorus,

1844 First Performance of Verdi's opera Ernani in at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:

Listening to disc #2










*Program:* 
String Quartet in G Minor Op. 10
Piano Trio in G Major
Nocturne et Scherzo
*Performers:* The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
*Artistic Director:* David Shifrin
*Format:* CD (DDD-2000)
*Label:* Delos

edit: to be honest, I sneaked in another listen to Jenkin's "Stabat Mater" right after the Hvorostovsky disc (at home alone, so I got to crank it up)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in G.*


----------



## Vasks

*S. Arnold - Overture, Op. 8, No.1 (Mallon/Naxos)
Ritter - Sinfonia Concertante for 2 Bassoons & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)
Mendelssohn - Concerto for Piano and Strings in A minor (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall
Purcell: The Fairy Queen & The Prophetess Orchestral Suites

release date:
August 11, 2009
Duration
01:02:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: various symphonies*
Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden

I updated Spotify, and now it thinks I'm offline, so I only got through some of this set at this point in time (2, 4, and 5 remain). The high points I've heard are Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 8, and Symphony No. 9.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven: Sonata No.9 in E major, Op.14
Franz Schubert - Symphony No.2*


----------



## Joe B

One of yesterday's arrivals:


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XX
Henry Purcell: Fantasias for the Viols

Release Date
July 8, 2008
Duration54:01
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Thord Svedlund / Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Release Date January 5, 2015
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## Joe B

Another new disc for me:


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*

Monteverdi,a beautiful ,intimate life recording .


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #3










*Program:* 
En Blanc et Noir
Six epigraphes antiques
Lindaraja
Marche Ecossaise sur un Theme Populaire
Petite Suite
*Performers:* The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
*Artistic Director:* David Shifrin
*Format:* CD (DDD-2000)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Johnmusic

*THE FAMILY HOUR 04 06 1944 with EILEEN FARRELL SOPRANO 

Eileen Farrell (February 13, 1920 - March 23, 2002) was an American soprano who had a nearly 60-year-long career performing both classical and popular music in concerts, theatres, on radio and television, and on disc. While she was active as an opera singer, her concert engagements far outnumbered her theatrical appearances. Her career was mainly based in the United States, although she did perform internationally. The Daily Telegraph stated that she "was one of the finest American sopranos of the 20th century; she had a voice of magnificent proportions which she used with both acumen and artistry in a wide variety of roles." And described as having a voice "like some unparalleled phenomenon of nature. She is to singers what Niagara is to waterfalls.
Farrell began her career in 1940 as a member of the CBS Chorus on CBS Radio. In 1941 CBS Radio offered Farrell her own program, Eileen Farrell Sings, on which she performed both classical and popular music for 5 years.[1] In 1947 she launched her career as a concert soprano and nine years later began performing on the opera stage.[2] The pinnacle of her opera career was five seasons performing at the Metropolitan Opera from 1960-1966. She continued to perform and record both classical and popular music throughout her career, and is credited for releasing the first successful crossover album: "I've Got a Right to Sing the Blues" (1960).[3] After announcing her retirement from performance in 1986, she still continued to perform and record music periodically up into the late 1990s.[4][2] She was also active as a voice teacher, both privately and for nine years at Indiana University.




*


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for tenor and alto sax, Trois Danses for soprano sax.... Bornkamp, various orchestras, accompanists and conductors (Ottavo)


----------



## Joe B

Another of yesterday's arrivals. Listening to Vaughn Williams' "Suite for Viola and Orchestra":


















edit: I've never heard this piece before. It's beautiful Vaughn Williams all the way. It's also nice to hear a viola take center stage. The last 2:11 of the work is called "Galop", and it certainly is spirited.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Richard Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra,Op. 30-Richard Strauss Conducting*

*What a piece of music and conducting.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*DVORAK Rondo op.9 - Emanuel Feuermann (Cello

Emanuel Feuermann (Cello)
Theodore Saidenberg (Piano)*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 9 Op. 2 # 4 In F Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #60 in G Major, Op. 76 # 1: Festetics Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Now listening to the Bax and Walton pieces of this disc from before dinner:


----------



## deprofundis

Ladies and gentelmen i'm honnored tonight to hear a nnew album new composer of ancient renaissance, mister
*Eustache du Caurroy, *a franco-flemish composer i presumed. this album is from 2007 on CrD label.Very smart and edgy polyphony, what else can i says may have been said...

After this i will listen to vox angilica rendition of *hildegard von bingen*,this is the prrogram for this late hourr, thanks for sharing and reading anyway, fareweell , see yah later folks :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

CHOMINCIAMENTO DI GIOIA
_Virtuoso dance-music from the time of Boccaccio's Decamerone_
*British Library Ms. 29987*
Ensemble Unicorn
_
Naxos_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Leontyne Price & Franco Corelli: Puccini Tosca, 'Love Duet' Act One 




*


----------



## Joe B

First spin:


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Joe B

First spin:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-5
Murray Perahia r


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


























..


----------



## Pugg

*Enescu: Symphony No. 3 *& Romanian Rhapsody

Leeds Festival Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74/3 in G minor, "The Rider," played by the Emerson Quartet. Did Haydn ever write a quartet that was less than inspired? I don't think so!


----------



## Pugg

*Paganini / Sarasate*

Paganini's Violin Concerto & Sarasate's Carmen Fantasy & Zigeunerweisen,

Itzhak Perlman Paganini / Sarasate

_UK vinyl LP album_


----------



## senza sordino

The eighth and final part of my French music listening project. I finished a couple of days ago, but as you know, there was posting here.

Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1&2, Carmen Suites 1&2, Ouverture, Scenes bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie 









Dukas La Peri, Sorcerer's Apprentice, Chabrier Suite pastorale, España 









Franck Violin Sonata, Debussy Violin Sonata, Ravel Introduction and Allegro, Debussy Sonata for flute, Viola and harp 









Messiaen Quartet for the end of time 









Messiaen Turangalîla Symphony and L'ascension


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms, Koechlin, Kahn* : Horn Trios

Felix Klieser (horn), Andrej Bielow (violin), Herbert Schuch (piano)


----------



## Pugg

_French Orchestral Works_

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40

Great music for a very sunny Saturday morning,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:* Hérodiade

Plácido Domingo (Jean), Renée Fleming (Salomé), Dolora Zajick (Hérodiade), Juan Pons (Hérode), Kenneth Cox (Phanuel), Hector Vásquez (Vitellius), Eduardo del Campo (Le Grand Prêtre), Kristin Clayton (A young Babylonian), Alfredo Portilla (Une voix)

San Francisco Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Jacck

*Adam Vaclav Michna z Otradovic : Officium Vespertinum*


----------



## Judith

So far, for breakfast

Brahms
Symphony no 2
Academic Festival Overture
Tragic Overture 
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Muti never lets me down 

Bruch 
Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
ASMF
Neville Marriner

Very tasty


----------



## eljr

New York Philharmonic
New York Philharmonic: 175th Anniversary Edition

Genre
Classical
Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various
Audio CD (April 7, 2017)
Number of Discs: 65
Format: Box set
Run Time: 4112 minutes

DISC 34:
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet, Overture-Fantasy (January 28, 1957)
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien (February 16, 1960)
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave (January 21, 1963)
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture (October 2, 1962)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15, 16 & 17
Claudio Arrau


----------



## Boston Charlie

Now another recording of Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All-Night Vigil; this time by Valery Polyansky and the USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir from the early 1960s...

While the USSR may have tried hard to erase the influence of the Russian Orthodox Church, it's evident that the singers on this recording fully understood the essence of the spiritual dimension of Russian Orthodox music. Along this line, so did Rachmaninoff, who I read somewhere was more-or-less agnostic. 

The above recording is perhaps the finest. Those big beautiful Russian basses are the foundation and the soloist on the "Praise the Lord O My Soul" creates one of the most moving and lovely few moments in classical music that I can recall. 

Along with Gibbons' church music, Rach's Vespers is my favorite choral music bar none, or am I belaboring that point?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich's film music part one this afternoon.

The first three selections are from the early years when Shostakovich was riding high with a number of successes under his belt. Back then he could afford to be a bit choosy about the various cinema commissions that were offered to him, which probably also meant that he put his back into them a bit more when it came to the creative process.

In the years immediately after the 1936 condemnation in _Pravda_ his composing for film increased to almost conveyor belt proportions as it gave him the best opportunity to keep his head down while riding out various storms - as a result one gets the distinct impression that he composed a fair amount of the music while on autopilot, but making silk purses from sows ears was not exactly top priority during those uncertain times.

Shostakovich's gradual indifference towards writing film music developed during the 1930s as a number of the films he provided music for from then up until the mid-1950s were little more than propaganda fodder of the Stalinist/Socialist Realism variety, but he was savvy enough to realise that it was the safest (and easiest) way to earn regular money during those times when his standing in official cultural circles was somewhat precarious. So, is the film music the closest we get to seeing Shostakovich the Sell-Out? Maybe, but only because there was no better alternative: until he was in a better position to be more in charge of his own creative control banality was a means to self-preservation.

Complete music to the film _Novyi Vavilon (The New Babylon)_ op.18 (1929):



Complete music to the film _Odna (Alone)_ op.26 (1929-31):



Complete music to the film _Podrugi (The Girlfriends)_ op.41a - reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald (orig. 1934-35):



Fragments from the scores for the three films which made up the _Maxim_ trilogy op.50a - arranged by Lev Atomyan (orig. 1934-38):
Four pieces from the music to the film _Chelovek s ruzhyom (The Man With a Gun)_ op.53 (1938):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Complete music for violin & piano

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major
Ravel: Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré
Ravel: Tzigane
Ravel: Violin Sonata in A minor 'Sonate posthume'
Ravel: Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Four Last Songs

and other orchestral songs

_Kiri Te Kanawa_ (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis

Strauss, R: Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Wiegenlied, Op. 41 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Enjoying Grisey's Quantre Chants last week led me to listen to another Grisey masterpiece, albeit one that I have found a bit more challenging, his Les Espaces Acoustiques. And that led me during the week to listen to a work by the other Spectralist (I can't claim to understand what this school believes or why), Tristan Murail and his Le Désenchantement du Monde (a piano concerto, in fact): also enjoyable and stimulating but sounding a little more conventional than the Grisey pieces.


----------



## Vasks

Just acquired this disc. The first symphony is a straight forward approach to traditional symphony construction and design. Quite tonal. The second a bit more progressive but still traditional in its approach to instrumental dialogue. IOW, many of you will like Seppo's symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just enjoyed Harold in Italy in the Beecham recording with Frederick Riddle.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull*

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Judith

Just arrived today and listened

Beethovens Symphonies 1 & 2
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

Beautifully performed


----------



## Guest

*Gregorian Chant*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.17 in B Flat, KV458

Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell*: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern, Alfreda Hodgson

English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard.
In the car to the cinema.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

MATTHÄUS PASSION


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*


----------



## Joe B

Traverso said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Excellent disc!*


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #10 Op. 2 # 6 In B Flat Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #39 Op. 50 # 4 In F Sharp Minor: Festetics Quartet:










String Quartet #59 Op. 74 # 3 In G Minor "Rider": Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphonies. I'm not sure of the numbers because it is in my CD player atm.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Captainnumber36 said:


> Haydn Symphonies. I'm not sure of the numbers because it is in my CD player atm.


That's the trouble I have with the Haydn symphonies. They're all great, but I keep forgetting which number matches which piece. Maybe it was a good thing that Beethoven got composers, at least for a while, to stop at nine.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Minor, Bryan g2

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfoniettta of Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Captainnumber36

Manxfeeder said:


> That's the trouble I have with the Haydn symphonies. They're all great, but I keep forgetting which number matches which piece. Maybe it was a good thing that Beethoven got composers, at least for a while, to stop at nine.


haha, true.


----------



## Enthusiast

Hindemith's Four Temperaments - a sort of piano concerto in a theme and variations form - with Hans Otte playing with the composer conducting the BPO. I'd quite forgotten how good some Hindemith is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, Asterism*

Ozawa and the Toronto Symphony.


----------



## Guest

*Gesualdo*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4.


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819): Partita No.5

Trio Lotz: Robert Sebesta, Ronald Sebesta and Andreas Fink, basset horns


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> haha, true.


It was 25-28.

15 characters.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Takemitsu, Asterism*
> 
> Ozawa and the Toronto Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 102070


The above is an excellent box set, despite the misleading title. It's not really "Masterworks of the 20th Century" because that would include works by Mahler, Sibelius, Richard Strauss, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Copland and Britten. It is rather a very fine and comprehensive collection on mostly post-World War II compositions that might be classified as abstract, avant-garde or conceptual. While some important composers of that genre are omitted (such as Messiaen and Varese), there are lots of lesser-knowns that might fill in the gaps. Though much of it may seem virtually unlistenable at first, some of it may seem quite interesting if given an even chance. On a personal level, I'm not much a fan of avant-garde, abstract music, or conceptual music; but I'm always listening to the sound worlds that talented musicians can create, and some of it is better discussed than enjoyed.

Case in point: the much maligned and ridiculed John Cage: while very little of Cage's music is ever part of my musical diet, few composers made me THINK about sound as much as Cage.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven 
Sviatoslav Richter - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling
Piano Concerto No. 3 / Rondo For Piano And Orchestra
Deutsche Grammophon Privilege ‎- 2535 107, Vinyl, LP, Reissue, UK, 1975


----------



## Joe B

edit: Choral music of Will Todd performed by Tenebrae choir under the direction of Nigel Short with the English Chamber Orchestra and James Sherlock on organ.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today: Symphony #3 by Ned Rorem (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra) and Alan Hovhaness' Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" (Gerard Schwartz/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra); both from the NAXOS label, "American Classics" series...

Rorem's Symphony #3 (composed in 1958) is a smartly orchestrated, well-organized, tonal symphony in five movements that is not particular striking but can still be admired and enjoyed for it's sincere effort. As with many 2nd tier American composers of Rorem's generation, the influence of Aaron Copland is present. While Rorem is often hailed as America's greatest composer of "art songs", I actually think that the songs of Samuel Barber are more heart-felt and melodically appealing. Internet research tells me that at the age of 94, Ned Rorem is probably the last living link to the days of when composers such as Copland, Barber, Virgil Thomson, Randall Thompson, William Schuman, Roy Harris, Walter Piston and Roger Sessions dominated the American scene. 

Hovhaness' Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" (composed in 1985) is quite different than Copland's "Appalachian Spring". Where Copland is bright, cute, clever and folksy, Hovhaness is big and majestic. While there are a handful of Hovhaness' works that I might enjoy on a regular basis, his style seems to be musically limited to the point where one work often sounds much like a re-write of another (and often my mind seems to wander). Even so, Hovhaness can be credited for an original sound. His wildly over-the-top Symphony #19 "Vishnu" is my favorite by Hovhaness.


----------



## eljr

San Francisco Girls Chorus / Kronos Quartet / Valérie Sainte-Agathe
Final Answer

Release Date February 23, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Merl

I still have a slight preference for Reiner and the CSO but this is a brilliant recording. There's little between them for me.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream: Music of Spain*









*Amy Beach chamber music*








*Bartok: String Quartets 1,3 &5*









Having returned from a rather cold and snowy hiking vacation in the English Peak District I've been catching up with some music, starting with music from a rather warmer climate, Spain. Following that I listened to a CD of Amy Beach's chamber music, followed by the rather more austere world of Bartok's string quartets.


----------



## Malx

My aged laptop finally expired mid-week combined with being unable to login to TC for what ever reason has curtailed my posting. I am using phone, with some difficulty (small keyboard).
So no cover art at present.

Some of the highlights this week have been:

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - COE Berglund. I enjoy these symphonies performed by a smaller orchestra the woodwinds are more prominent, which I like.

I S Bach, Goldberg Variations (the 1978 recording) by Gustav Leonhardt.

More Ligeti from the Ligeti Project box.

Last but not least a little feast of Mozart late symphony recordings from various ensembles and conductors including - Trevor Pinnock, Sir Thomas Beecham, Claudio Abbado, and two conductors often overlooked in Mozart who I greatly enjoy - John Nelson & Jane Glover


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60: Simon Rattle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Zoltan Kocsis - Works for Piano Solo Vol. 2* on Philips








Characterful piano music.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Violin Concerto - Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Lisa Batiashvili Violin & Conducting.

A selection of songs from the classic Greig Lieder disc from Anne Sofie Von Otter & Bengt Forsberg.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: 4 Sonnets à Cassandre; Piano Quintet.... Britten-Pears Ensemble (ASV)


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening ends with something I haven’t listened to for a very long time:

Rubbra, Symphony No 8 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.


----------



## KenOC

Concerto Grosso No. 1 (version for flute, oboe, harpsichord, prepared piano and strings from 1988). This is Vol 25 from the extensive Bis "Schnittke Edition." An impressive piece!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for tenor sax and orch.; Ballade for tenor sax, piano, timpani and strings.... Radio Kamer Filharmonie.../ Spanjaard, et al. (ottavo)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for tenor sax and orch.; Ballade for tenor sax, piano, timpani and strings.... Bornkamp, Radio Kamer Filharmonie.../ Spanjaard, et al. (ottavo)


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag today, no theme, no connection.

Bach Cello Suites 1, 4 and 5. Disk one









Beethoven Symphonies 4 and 8, the symphonies I'm less familiar with









Arensky piano trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio. Lovely music









Mahler Symphony no 4. My introduction to Mahler 30 years was this symphony.









Dutilleux Tout un monde lointain (Cello Concerto), Lutoslawski Cello Concerto. My new disk, its terrific


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony, Enescu's Symphony No. 3. An aurally beautiful work with lots of unusual harmonies and effective orchestration. But there was little that "stuck," at least on first hearing, and the seeming lack of a strong dramatic arc made me wonder just what the point was.

But then again, any work that brings in those wordless female voices near the end makes me itch.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

A beloved aunt passed away a few days ago. Yesterday was the viewing, this morning the funeral. I don't really know what to put on. I was going to listen to Bruckner 6 or Mahler 3......too heavy. I don't want to cry or get lost in silent contemplation right now.
........So, I just figured I would keep up with my Haydn symphony jag. Right now i'm listening to Symphony #5, next SYmphony #10, one of my favorites although they are all good! I have the Nimbus single CD by the Austro Hungarians and Adam Fischer playing, as I type away. Recorded in 1990. Papa Haydn saves the day. God bless, all.


----------



## Guest

If you feel like an 82 minute wallow in angst, this new Allan Pettersson release is excellent, as are the others in the series. Superb playing and sound. (24bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## pmsummer

BEING DUFAY
_Music based on vocal fragments by_ _*Guillaume Dufay*_
*Ambrose Field* - composer, electronics
John Potter - tenor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to track # 8, "Mother and Child":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Isle of the Dead":


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Keeping up with Haydn. One more beauty, Symphony #24. 
Ever listen to the coda of the "Surprise" symphony?............talk about a well's worth of inspiration!
Davis and the Concertgebouw (Philips) - Miracle and Surprise symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Last one for the day; listening to Symphony #3:


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. 
I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> Haydn Symphonies. I'm not sure of the numbers because it is in my CD player atm.


Just name one between 1 and 101 .


----------



## Pugg

​
Songs by William Vincent *Wallace*

_

_

Wallace, W V: Alice
Wallace, W V: Bird of the wild wing
Wallace, W V: Cradle song
Wallace, W V: Go! Thou restless wind
Wallace, W V: Good night and pleasant dreams
Wallace, W V: Happy birdling of the forest
Wallace, W V: It is the happy summer time
Wallace, W V: Old friends and other days
Wallace, W V: Orange flowers
Wallace, W V: Over the silvery lake
Wallace, W V: Seabirds wing their way
Wallace, W V: Softly, ye night winds
Wallace, W V: The gipsy maid
Wallace, W V: The leaves are turning red
Wallace, W V: The spring and summer both are past
Wallace, W V: The star of love
Wallace, W V: The winds that waft my sighs to thee
Wallace, W V: Through the pathless forest drear
Wallace, W V: Why do I weep for thee?
Wallace, W V: Wild flowers


----------



## vesteel

Raff's oratiorio Welt-Ende should be performed more. The orchestral intermezzi of the work are beautiful


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24- Renée Fleming (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
Björk: All is Full of Love
Björk: Joga
Björk: Virus
Hillborg: The Strand Settings


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Luisa Miller

Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller), Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva


----------



## eljr

New York Philharmonic
New York Philharmonic: 175th Anniversary Edition

Genre
Classical
Conductor: Arturo Toscanini, Igor Stravinsky, Luciano Berio, Leonard Bernstein, Leopold Stokowski, et al.
Composer: Various
Audio CD (April 7, 2017)
Number of Discs: 65
Format: Box set
Run Time: 4112 minutes

DISC 64: Verdi: Requiem with Montserrat Caballé, Biana Berini, Plácido Domingo, and Paul Plishka (October 24-25 and 27, 1980)


----------



## eljr

KJ von NNJ said:


> A beloved aunt passed away a few days ago. Yesterday was the viewing, this morning the funeral. I don't really know what to put on. I was going to listen to Bruckner 6 or Mahler 3......too heavy. I don't want to cry or get lost in silent contemplation right now.
> ........So, I just figured I would keep up with my Haydn symphony jag. Right now i'm listening to Symphony #5, next SYmphony #10, one of my favorites although they are all good! I have the Nimbus single CD by the Austro Hungarians and Adam Fischer playing, as I type away. Recorded in 1990. Papa Haydn saves the day. God bless, all.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you feel like an 82 minute wallow in angst, this new Allan Pettersson release is excellent, as are the others in the series. Superb playing and sound. (24bit/96k FLAC)


I pre-ordered this, I am still not in receipt.


----------



## eljr

Angela Hewitt
Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:21:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 14, 2015 - December 17, 2015
Recording Location
Christuskirche, Firlstraße, Berlin-Oberschöneweide


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich's film music part two.

Fragments from the music to the film _Zoya_ op.64 (1944):



Complete music to the film _Padeniye Berlina (The Fall of Berlin)_ op.82 - edited by 'Adriano' (1949):
Suite from the music to the film _Nezabyvaemyi 1919 god (The Unforgettable Year 1919)_ op.89a - edited by Lev Atovmyan (1951):



Suite from the music to the film _Ovod (The Gadfly)_ op.97a (1955):


----------



## Judith

Beethoven Symphonies 4 and 8, the symphonies I'm less familiar with









[/QUOTE]
Symphony no 8, not so familiar but love the 4th

Ref Senza Sordinos post. Sorry, went a bit wrong here!


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings that can be described as, historical, in terms of age at least:

Elgar, Excerpts from The Dream of Gerontius - Royal Albert Hall Orchestra conducted by Sir Edward Elgar on the 26th of February 1927.

Then a relative newcomer - Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Ruggiero Ricci, LSO, Oivin Fjeldstad recorded in February 1958.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4, 5 & 6.
Claudio Arrau


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven: Sonata No.18 in E-flat Major, "The Hunt" (Kovacevich, Biret)
Edvard Grieg - The Complete Violin Sonatas*


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> HAYDN
> Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob.
> I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


I'm not a huge fan of Haydn; a handful of string quartets, symphonies and the super-cool trios for violin, flute and cello are about it for me. The "Bear", though, Symphony #82, is one of those Haydn symphonies that I really enjoy as a piece that is happy and bright, good clean fun. Once I heard Leonard Bernstein's wonderful Haydn recordings that he did with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra for Columbia records, I felt little need to look elsewhere for my Haydn enjoyment. For all Bernstein's intensity, his deep, psychological interpretations of Mahler, it's interesting how he excels most often in the emotionally balanced and beautiful music of Haydn, un-HIP and all.


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Enthusiast

Ferneyhough's 6 quartets (all but the 6th are very short and compact). I'll now move on to a Dvorak quartet or two. I like variety.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## eljr

Brooklyn Rider
Philip Glass: String Quartets Nos. 6 & 7

Release Date December 8, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning: a little light listening for St. Patrick's Day: Beethoven's Irische Lieder (Irish Songs) sung by Robert White (tenor) with Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Ani Kavafian (violin) and Samuel Sanders (piano)...

Who would think that the summit of German music would have such a great feeling for Irish music? Robert White, an American whose mother was born in Ireland, seems to own this wonderful music; and who better to back him up but a Chinese cellist, an Armenian violinist and a Jewish pianist? The internationally colored, multi-ethnic, multi-cultural aspect of classical music clearly demonstrates that music IS the universal language. If you don't believe me, check it for yourself on YouTube: Robert White Beethoven Irish Songs...

...Here in Boston, Massachusetts, St.Patrick's Day is a big deal as we're the American city with the largest Irish-American demographic; the state legislatures even tried to finagle a way to make it a state holiday by declaring "Evacuation Day" (the day the British left Boston) on March 17.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto & Academic Festival Overture

Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Carlo Maria Giulini
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Release Date March 13, 2012
Duration01:04:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Vasks

*Diamond - Overture to "Romeo & Juliet" (Schwartz/Delos)
Rosner - Suite from "The Tragedy of Queen Jane" (Palmer/Albany)
Druckman - Prism (Mehta/New World)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel* -Le Tombeau de Couperin, M.68
Orchestral version

*Debussy *-Dances For Harp And Orchestra, L.103.
Danse sacree et danse profane

*Fauré* - Dolly Suite, Op.56

*Ibert*- Divertissement

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## bejart

Johann Frederick Peter (1746-1813): String Quintet No.5 in B Flat

American Moravian Chamber Ensemble: Katherine Kyme and Carla Moore, violins -- Anthony Martin and George Thomson, violas -- David Morris, cello


----------



## cougarjuno

*Glass - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Marin Alsop


----------



## eljr

anyone not familiar with this ought to give it a listen

Be sure to stream it through your best Dac and speakers if you do.


----------



## eljr

Cleveland Orchestra / Lorin Maazel
Moussorgky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain

Release Date 1979
Duration40:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Agnes Baltsa (Romeo), Edita Gruberova (Giulietta), Dano Raffanti (Tebaldo), Gwynne Howell (Capellio), John Tomlinson (Lorenzo)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Riccardo Muti

_March 10th _ 1830 First Performance of Bellini's opera I Capuleti et I Montecchi in Venice


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> I pre-ordered this, I am still not in receipt.


I bought mine as a high-res FLAC from E-classical. I guess they have an advance copy. (Pettersson Symphony No.5 & 7)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Shostakovich's film music this late afternoon/early evening.

After the relentless marches and gloopy tributes to Stalin which out of necessity characterised much of his mid-period film work it's nice to report that by and large DSCH delivered some better stuff during his final forays into the genre - the _Hamlet_ soundtrack is especially good and it's a shame that more of the _A Year is Like a Lifetime_ material isn't available.

Suite from the music to the film _Pyat Dney, Pyat Nochei (Five Days, Five Nights)_ op.111a - edited by Lev Atovmyan (1960):



Complete music for the film _Hamlet_ op.116 (1963-64):



Suite from the music to the film _God, kak zhizn (A Year is Like a Lifetime)_ op.120a - edited by Lev Atovmyan (1965):



Excerpts from the music to the film _Korol Lir (King Lear)_ op.126 (1970):


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Malx

Purcell, King Arthur - English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.

Songs of the Troubadours - Soloists, Hesperian XX, Jordi Savall.
This is disc one of the new Warner 11 disc Savall box.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - Consort of Viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphonies 94, 100, & 101.


----------



## bharbeke

eljr said:


> anyone not familiar with this ought to give it a listen
> 
> Be sure to stream it through your best Dac and speakers if you do.


This was very beautiful, and it works well in certain moods and settings. In my current mood, though, I wanted that to be a prelude to some heavy metal and shredding.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Complete solo piano works*
14 Bagatelles, BB 50, Sz. 38, Op. 6
2 Elegies, BB 49, Sz. 41, Op. 8b
6 Romanian Folk Dances, BB 68, Sz. 56
Sonatina, BB 69, Sz. 55
3 Hungarian Folk tunes, BB 80b, Sz. 66
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
2 Romanian Folk Dances, BB 56, Sz. 43, Op. 8a 
3 Hungarian Folk Songs from the Csík district, BB 45b, Sz. 35a
Allegro barbaro, BB 63, Sz. 49
4 Dirges, BB 58, Sz. 45, Op. 9a 
Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14 
Romanian Christmas Carols, BB 67, Sz. 57 
3 Studies, BB 81, Sz. 72, Op. 18 
3 Rondos on Folk tunes, BB 92, Sz. 84 
First Term at the Piano, BB 66, Sz. 53
*Zoltán Kocsis* [Decca, 2010]

Discs 1 and 2 from this (so far) very fine 8 disc box set, a new acquisition. I'm finding solo piano to be most the most tolerable and comprehensible music genre to my ears whilst my present right-ear hearing disturbance is active.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Suite Elisabethaine", "Concerto for Flute and Orchestra", "Suite Symphonique-Paris", "Capriccio for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Trumpet, String Quartet, and Harp"
*Performers: *The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor: *Richard Auldon Clark
*Composer: *Jacques Ibert
*Format: *CD (DDD-1992)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XX
Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria

Release Date
November 17, 2017
Duration01:10:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle* Christa Ludwig & Walter Berry with the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Istvan Kertesz on Decca








This comparatively short opera is an early twentieth century masterpiece in my book. It's also quite a good way into Bartok for those who may be intimidated by some of his later works. It has a positively lush orchestral score. It is well suited to concert performance with only two soloists.

A great performance here.


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa
Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass

Release Date March 10, 2015
Duration02:30:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Rambler

*Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring; Poulenc - Les Biches* BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales conducted by Thierry Fischer on Signum Classics








Two contrasting twentieth century ballets. The Rite of Spring is a seminal work which I have a number of recordings of. Poulenc's Les Biches is less familiar to me, and is an entertaining work if not in the same league as The Rite.


----------



## Richard8655




----------



## Captainnumber36

I love this Concerto!  It really feels like it was composed for royalty.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Captainnumber36

ldiat said:


>


I just put that on to check it out!


----------



## Captainnumber36

ldiat said:


>


It's nice to hear a Trumpet being played smoothly vs what you often find with Jazz Trumpet.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Haydn - Symphony 21 and 22 (The Philosopher). Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer. 
I just received this today. Volume 2, Symphonies 21-39 and 'A' and 'B'. 
I have heard Bernstein's Haydn recordings and I think they are very good. I also have a couple of Szell recordings, one of which contains the "Oxford" symphony. It is the only recording I have of that particular work. I listened to that one earlier today.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear talk classical, im listening to Tallis Scholars sings Josquin woaw this is a nice one hey :tiphat: and Scriabin i find russian pianist quite entertaining and very talented therefore , this is the program for tonight, and im drinking a stout a strong one ,whit a friend, a wierdo, sometime funny other time noisy annoying, will see tonight , good night folks :tiphat: and wich me luck


----------



## Captainnumber36

KJ von NNJ said:


> Haydn - Symphony 21 and 22 (The Philosopher). Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer.
> I just received this today. Volume 2, Symphonies 21-39 and 'A' and 'B'.
> I have heard Bernstein's Haydn recordings and I think they are very good. I also have a couple of Szell recordings, one of which contains the "Oxford" symphony. It is the only recording I have of that particular work. I listened to that one earlier today.


I have this Disc!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: String Quartet. Amati Quartet (DIVOX)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Le Nozze Di Figaro.


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Arlecchino* Orchestre De L'Opera De Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Virgin Classics








Here is a one act 'Theatrical Caprice' by Busoni. Thoroughly enjoyable with a lot of spoken German in it - a language I don't understand but love the sound of. Any way I much prefer this to the Busoni Piano Concerto I listened to a week or so ago - that piece being somewhat bloated to my ear.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I listened to the first disc of The Marriage of Figaro. Now I'm onto The Magic Flute.


----------



## Flavius

Szymanoski; Haller; Vogel: St.Quar, No.2; St. Quar. No. 2; 'Colori e Movimenti'. Amati Quartett (DIVOX)


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Flute Concerto N0.3 in G Major

Patrick Gallois on flute with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #11 Op. 9 # 4 In D Minor: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #58 Op. 74 # 2 In F Major: Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## tvparty

Prokofiev - Symphony No.2

(Valery Polyansky with the RSSO)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 8 in F major, Op. 93: Christoph von Dohnanyi, Cleveland Orchestra:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cello Concerto; The Four Elements. Decroos, Concertgebouw Orkest Amsterdam/Haitink (Preludio)


----------



## bejart

Haydn String Quartet No.29 in G Major ("How Do You Do?"), Op.33, No.5

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

J.S. Bach Organ works including Toccata & Fugue.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concerto for Violin; Concerto for Piano. Schneiderhan; Badura-Skoda, Orch. Sym. de la Radio Luxembourg/ Martin (Jecklin)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dmitri Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Anton Bruckner: Symphony 8


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

*Diamond - Symphony no. 2:*









A very typical mid-20th century American symphony (which is certainly not a bad thing!) - sonorous string chorales evoking "wide open spaces", rhythmically active brass and percussion writing, and lyrical woodwind solos. It's not as inspired his wonderful 3rd and 4th symphonies IMO, being a bit too long for its material, but I really enjoyed the jaunty finale especially.

*Elgar/Handel: Overture in D minor (arr. from Chandos Anthem no. 2):*









I once saw this described as "Handel on crack" - an apt description :lol: Great fun!

*Casella - Cello Sonata no. 1:*









Great stuff, this! This work belongs to Casella's early, hyper-Romantic phase along with his first two symphonies. It's a really dramatic and memorable work with darkly passionate climaxes and gorgeous melodies.

*Grieg - Symphony in C minor:*









I was pleasantly surprised by this work after having read that it's nothing too special. True, it's not mature Grieg, but there is much foreshadowing of his mature style throughout. I found it to be a really enjoyable work with memorable ideas aplenty, and it's given an excellent performance here.

*Shostakovich - Cello Sonata:*









A superb, extroverted account of this marvelous sonata which I'm currently working on. My only gripe is that Harrell's overall Romantic approach to this work misses out on some of the desolate mystery of the first and third movements.


----------



## Pugg

Dvorak:
"Carnival Overture Op.92" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 1 Op.46-1" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 3 Op.46-3" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Smetana:
"The Bartered Bride Overture" (January 28, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Bartered Bride - Three Dances" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Moldau - Vltava" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## senza sordino

Another random selection of CDs today, no theme, no rhyme or reason.

Bach Cello Suites 2, 3 & 6 (disk two). Disk one was yesterday 









Vivaldi Four Seasons, (the rock and roll version)









Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for violin and viola, concertone for two violins









Then my parents came over for lunch, and my trajectory of listening changed

Holst Double Concerto for two violins, two songs without words, lyric movement for viola and orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A fugal concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite









Holst Suites 1&2 for wind band, RVW English Folk Song, and Holst Hammersmith


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> Le Nozze Di Figaro.





Captainnumber36 said:


> I listened to the first disc of The Marriage of Figaro. Now I'm onto The Magic Flute.


Who are the singers on what recording please.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albinoni*: Complete Oboe Concertos

Stefan Schilli, Giovanni Deangeli (oboes), Tanja Becker-Bender (violin)

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, European Chamber Soloists, Nicol Matt

Disc 3


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10, Nelsons with the Bostonians. A tremendous performance of what is possibly the greatest symphony of the 20th century. Unmatched.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
_Music of Spain_
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
LP

*Turina*: Danzas Fantasticas (Ausz.)
+*Falla:* Danza ritual del fuego aus "El Amor Brujo"; Danza Nr. 1 aus "La vida breve" +*Albeniz*: Iberia (Ausz.)

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Lo frate 'nnamorato

Alessandro Corbelli (Marcaniello), Nuccia Focile (Ascanio), Amelia Felle (Nena), Bernadette Manca di Nissa (Nina), Luciana d'Intino (Luggrezia), Ezio di Cesare (Carlo), Elizabeth Norberg-Schulz (Vannella), Nicoletta Curiel (Cardella), Bruno de Simone (Don Pietro), Luca Bonini (Lo schermidore)

Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos.14 & 18; Fantasia, K.475; Fantasia, K.397; Rondo, K.511

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, listened to Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1. 

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko


The second movement hits me everytime. So sublime. Rest of symphony lovely too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - various chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works part one today.

Eight sonatas for flute and continuo HWV359b/363b/367b/374/375/376/378/379 (most dates uncertain - three of the works are also possibly not by Handel):



_Chandos Anthem no.5a - I will magnify thee, O God_ HWV250a [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.6 - As pants the hart_ HWV251b [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.9 - O praise the Lord with one consent_ HWV254 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):



Six concerti grossi for orchestra op.3 HWV312-317 (c.1710-34):
Six concertos for organ and orchestra op.4 HWV289-294 (1735-36):


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach:
- Concerto for 2 violins, strings and continuo, BWV. 1043
- Concerto for oboe, violin, strings and continuo, BWV. 1060*
Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, led by Jeffrey Kahane
Hilary Hahn, violin I
Margaret Batjer, violin II
Allan Vogel, oboe









I realized that I've been listening to the concertos for solo violin (in E major and A minor) a lot recently, but these two "double" concertos haven't made their way into my listening in a long time. So I'm bringing them back now! These pieces, especially the D minor concerto for two violins, need no introduction. Sublime!


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy*: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## eljr

Leonard Bernstein
Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 92 & 88

Duration52:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## eljr

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor; Motets

Release Date May 8, 2001
Duration01:05:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## deprofundis

Millenarium Troubadour's songs & jongleurs'' dances featuring great name :Thibault de champagne, Bernart de ventadorn, Gaucelm Faidit, Bérangier de Palol, and it feature also anons name yep... very great stuff , i rate it it s mutch as 10/10 perriod.on Ricercar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* - The Piano Trios

Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## eljr

Peter Maxwell Davies / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Peter Maxwell Davies: Caroline Mathilde Ballet Suites; Chat Moss; Ojai Festival Overture

Release Date January 13, 2015
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Orchestral


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven Symphony No. 7 Wiener Philharmoniker*


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Kate & the Devil" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Fibich - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

*Ockeghem*

Hopefully not only for the connaisseur

Missa "De Plus en Plus"
Credo "De Village"
Gaude maria
Missa Fors Seulement
Fors Seulement


----------



## Pugg

__​*Meyerbeer*- Semiramide

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

Listening on Spotify wondering if I need _yet another_ Hammerklavier recording. I already have Kempf, Solomon, Serkin, and Gilels. But so far, just up to the middle of the first movement, this is wonderful: technically perfect but still leaving room for expression.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's 3rd and 4th quartets, played by the Heath Quartet.


----------



## eljr

Vilde Frang
Mozart: Violin Concertos 1 & 5; Sinfonia Concertante

Release Date February 24, 2015
Duration01:17:20
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateApril 3, 2014 - April 5, 2014
Recording Location
St Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead


----------



## Merl

Really enjoyed this one today. Excellent reading and recording. Looking forward to the rest of this set, which I obtained yesterday.


----------



## Merl

And just now I thoroughly enjoyed Neumann's superb, analogue, Dvorak 4. I love Neumann's Dvorak cycles (especially the 70s set). His 3rd is superb too. Why people slag off Dvorak's earlier symphonies I don't understand. The 3rd to the 5th are excellent. Like my mate Jim, I'll continue to champion these works.


----------



## Guest

*Froberger Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## Guest

I received this mint copy today--wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## eljr

Leila Josefowicz / David Robertson / Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
John Adams: Scheherazade.2

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration47:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 19, 2016 & February 20, 2016
Recording Location
Powell Hall, St. Louis, MO


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - Karl Lo - Piano Sonatas 30, 31, & 32.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> And just now I thoroughly enjoyed Neumann's superb, analogue, Dvorak 4. I love Neumann's Dvorak cycles (especially the 70s set). His 3rd is superb too. Why people slag off Dvorak's earlier symphonies I don't understand. The 3rd to the 5th are excellent. Like my mate Jim, I'll continue to champion these works.


....well said Merl ! (again may I take this opportunity to mention the 3rd!)

now listening for the first time to to Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam performing Schubert's 3rd and 7th ( 'unfinished' ie 8th) for the first time....

have already got hold of their recordings of the 5th,6th and 8th ('The Great' ie 9th) and ts really is an impressive cycle-distinctive. vigorous etc


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> Vilde Frang
> Mozart: Violin Concertos 1 & 5; Sinfonia Concertante


Possibly my favourite recording of the Sinfonia Concertante.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> ....well said Merl ! (again may I take this opportunity to mention the 3rd!)


Tbh, Jim, you rarely mention Dvorak's 3rd. :lol:


----------



## eljr

Krzysztof Urbański / NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111.

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:01:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateDecember 10, 2015 & December 13, 2015
Recording Location
Laeiszhalle, Hamburg


----------



## Boston Charlie

Earlier Today: I listened again to Ned Rorem's Symphony #3 by Jose Serebrier and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra; from the NAXOS label...

Now on YouTube: "Pictures at an Exhibition" by Mussorgsky and orchestrated by Leopold Stokowski; also by Serebrier with the National Youth Orchestra of Spain...

I purchased the Rorem on CD about four years ago, listened to it about once or twice and forgot about it. I recently gave it another listen and found it more appealing, and today I listened again, and have to see Rorem's Symphony #3 as not bad at all; certainly as good or better than any symphony by other American composers of his generation, including Howard Hanson, Roy Harris, Virgil Thomson, Walter Piston or William Schuman. See what happened when we decide to give an even chance to a piece of music that doesn't strike us right away? 

A recording of "Pictures at an Exhibition" by Mussorgsky and Ravel was one of my very first introductions to classical music; the second LP I ever bought around the age of 14 (my first was an LP that included Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture), and I've loved "Pictures" ever since, but was hardly aware that there other orchestrations apart from Ravel. While Ravel's orchestration makes "Pictures" as much Ravel as it is Mussorgsky, with a good deal of French polish to smooth out Mussorgsky's rough edges; Stokowski's arrangement tries to be more bold and sweeping. While Ravel's will always be my favorite, Stokowski's is a fun alternative.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - various chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works part two tonight.

Six trio sonatas op.2 HWV386b/397/398/399/390a/391 (c.1700-22):



_Dixit Dominus_ HWV232 [Text: Psalm CIX] (1707):



_Chandos Anthem no.2 - In the Lord put I my trust_ HWV247 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.10 - The Lord is my light_ HWV255 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.11 - Let God arise_ HWV256a [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (1717-18):



_Water Music_ - three orchestral suites HWV348-350 (1717): 
Six concerti grossi op.6 nos.1-6 HWV319-24 (1739):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnmusic

*Josef Hofmann plays Piano Masterpieces( 1912-1922 ) recordings @1 hr. 18 min. *


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Et la Vie l'emporta; In Terra Pax. Ensemble Vocal et Instrumental de Lausanne; Okada, Balleys...Choeur et orch. de la Fondation Gulbenkian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Who are the singers on what recording please.


Figaro: Werner Van Mechelen, Christiane Oelze, Huub Claessens, Patrizia Biccire, La Pette Bade. Sigswald Kuijken.
Flute: Karajan. Anges Baltsa, Edith Mathis, Karin Oft, Hanna shwarz, Anna Tomowa Sintow, Francisco Araiza, Goltfried Homik, heinz Kruse.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kalinnikov-2nd Symphony performed by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


----------



## pmsummer

VIRTUOSO CHAMBER MUSIC FROM THE 16TH CENTURY
*Bassano - Bovicelli - De Cabeźon - Ortiz - Coelho - Taeggio - Luzzaschi - Rognoni*
Schola Cantorum Basilienis
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Rene Jacobs - alto
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
Anthony Bailes, Hopkinson Smith - lutes
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bortnyanski Sacred Concertos! WOW


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gabriel Fauré: Piano Quintets No.1 & No.2
Jacqueline Eymar (Piano), Günther Kehr & Werner Neuhaus (Violins), Erich Sichermann (Viola) and Bernhard Braunholz (Cello)*

CD3 from Brilliant Classics superb Gabriel Fauré collection. Whilst being unfamiliar with these performers, I am enthralled by their performances of Fauré's remarkable Piano Quintets.

My choice of Fauré follows on from listening to various pieces over the last week or two by Debussy, Berlioz and Saint-Saens. These pieces and performances are beautiful and never betray their age, being recorded in 1966. The sound quality is excellent and supports/presents the performances positively.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Arrived in today's mail:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #12 Op. 9 # 1 In C Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #57 Op. 74 # 1 In C Major: Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## Joe B

MICHAEL GILBERTSON (b.1987)
THREE MADRIGALS AFTER DOWLAND (2008/2011)

ZACHARY PATTEN (b.1979)
MAGNIFICAT, AMEN. (2010)

CHRISTINA WHITTEN THOMAS (b.1979)
CHORAL DE BÊTES (2004/2006)

DANIEL BREWBAKER (1951-2017)
MOTHER, FATHER (2011)

BEHZAD RANJBARAN (b.1955)
WE ARE ONE (2008)

CHRISTOPHER THEOFANIDIS (b.1967)
MESSAGES TO MYSELF (2007)

ROBERT CONVERY (b.1954)
THE LAMB (1988)

AARON JAY KERNIS (b.1960)
EFFORTLESSLY, LOVE FLOWS (1999)

ELLIOT Z. LEVINE (b.1948)
I THANK YOU GOD (1991)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, Op. 21: Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet Op. 59 # 1 in F major,: Colorado String Quartet:










The Colorado string quartets plays all the marked repeats.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven:*
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​*Malipiero *- Complete Piano Concertos
Disc1

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli

Malipiero: Piano Concerto No. 1
Malipiero: Piano Concerto No. 2
Malipiero: Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *- Violin Concertos N°. 3 & 4
David Oistrakh
Berlin Philharmonic
DMM / DIRECT METAL MASTERING
*Vinyl edition *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.
Dessert Island disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Poulenc*: Stabat mater- *Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni*: Cavalleria Rusticana

Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.

+ Arias from Verdi and Ponchielli


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - various chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works part three.

Four sonatas for violin and continuo HWV359a/361/364a/371 (c.1722-50):
Two movements for violin and continuo HWV??? (????):
Three sonatas for oboe and continuo HWV357/363a/366 (c.1707-16):



_Coronation Anthem no.1 - Zadok the Priest_ HWV258 [Text: _Book of Kings_] (1727):
_Coronation Anthem no.2 - Let Thy Hand be Strengthened_ HWV259 [Text: Psalm LXXXIX)] (1727):
_Coronation Anthem no.3 - The King Shall Rejoice_ HWV260 [Text: Psalm XXI] (1727):
_Coronation Anthem no.4 - My Heart is Inditing_ HWV261 [Text: Psalm XLV and _Book of Isaiah_] (1727):



Cantata - _Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ HWV76 [Text: John Dryden] (1739):



Four organ concertos HWV295/296a/304/305 (1739-48):
Three oboe concertos op.3 HWV287/301/302a (c.1704-39):


----------



## Guest

*Ockeghem*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Kalinnikov-2nd Symphony performed by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


....and on the way to work the same piece recorded by Kuchar and the NSO Ukraine.........

what a great start to the day!

(I noticed a review on Amazonia that described the fourth movement as essentially overblown....wrong!)


----------



## Biffo

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
> 
> New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.
> Dessert Island disc.


Mine too, if I could only take one Mahler disc to that Desert Island this would be it. It was the first Mahler I ever bought and it has never been surpassed.


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philharmoniker
Brahms: German Requiem

Release Date 1985
Duration01:16:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Kieran

The great string quartet, K421 in d-minor, by Mozart, performed by The Prague String Quartet. This is the second of six quartets Mozart dedicated to his friend, Joseph Haydn, and it's an expressive and deeply compelling work, one where we can hear the great intensity Mozart brings to music. 

It has an explicitly disturbed and dramatic opening movement, followed by typical Mozart mastery over the andante, one where the maestro brings us to the edge of our seats with emotional music of great tenderness and perhaps also a few passages inspired by Constanze's labour pains?

Who can ever tell with Mozart? The reasons for the music always take second place to the music itself, which is how it should be. 

A great finale made up on a theme with variations brings to mind the second movement of the violin sonata, K377. It would be a cliche to describe this quartet as "Romantic music before the onset of Romantic music", but surely music such as this never was heard before Mozart...


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: 24 Preludes, Op.28
Claudio Arrau


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Mozart: Requiem

Release Date 2007
Duration01:19:05
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​*Barber*: Piano Concerto Op. 38, etc.

Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi

Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38
Barber: Souvenirs, Op. 28
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14.
For just €1.00


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Concerto No. 4 in A Major, Concerto No. 5 in F Minor, Concerto No. 6 in F Major
*Performers: *St. James's Baroque Players
*Conductor/Soloist:* Ivor Bolton
*Composer:* J.S. Bach
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label:* MCA Classics

Remarkably good performance and recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler - Mozart - Schumann
*
Berlin Piano Quartet

Mahler: Piano Quartet (in one movement) in A minor
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 20 in d Major, K.499*


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "La Bouffonne Suite" (Standage/Chandos)
Graun - Trio for 2 Viola da gamba and bass (Coin/Auvidis)
J. S. Bach - French Suite #3 (Suzuki/BIS)
Molter- Concerto for 2 Trumpets and Strings, MWV IV:7 (Touvron/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Guest

*Demessieux*


----------



## Pugg

* Verdi Arias*- _Sondra Radvanovsky_ (soprano)

Philharmonia of Russia, Constantine Orbelian

Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Ecco l'orrido campo … Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa (from Un ballo in maschera)
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi: Il Corsaro
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La Vergine degli Angeli (from La Forza del Destino)
Verdi: Non so le tetre immagini (from Il Corsaro)
Verdi: Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)
Verdi: Tacea la notte (from Il Trovatore)
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera


----------



## Jacck

symphonies: 
*Franz Schmidt 3
Glazunov 7+8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think Kempff gets this piece; there's not much transcendence, and the fugue is just notes.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Red Pony (Suite)":


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*- Stiffelio

Carreras /Sass /Manuguerra et al.

ORF Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Messiaen Willem Tanke

These are my farorite Messiaen recordings.For me they are preferable above the Latry recordings
Adema/Schreurs Organ st Bavo Haarlem (the Netherlands)

Le Banquet céleste 
Diptyque 
Apparition de l'église éternelle 
L'Ascension: No. 1, Majesté du Christ demandant sa gloire à son Père 
L'Ascension: No. 2, Alléluias sereins d'une âme qui désire le ciel 
L'Ascension: No. 3, Transports de joie d'une âme devant la gloire du Christ qui est la sienne 
L'Ascension: No. 4, Prière du Christ montant vers son Père


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Concerto for Piano and Orchestra":


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - various chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works part four tonight.

Seven trio sonatas op.5 HWV396-402 (by 1739):



_Dettingen Anthem - The King Shall Rejoice_ HWV265 [Text: Psalms XX and XXI] (1743):
_Dettingen Te Deum_ HWV283 (1743):



Six concerti grossi op.6 nos.7-12 HWV325-330 (1739):


----------



## Guest

*Rameau*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alban Berg*







_Chamber Concerto for Piano and Violin with 13 Wind Instruments_
Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Violin: Saschko Gawriloff

_5 Orchesterlieder, Op. 4_
Soloist: Halina Lukomska

_3 Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6

All Works_
*[Rec. 1967]*
Conductor: Pierre Boulez
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra

I'm still not a real big fan of Alban Berg. I have lots of recordings of his works and I find him interesting to hear once in a while and I try to give him a listen every now and then, but I never find any of his works really "pleasing to the ear" so to speak.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun, Images*

To my ears, this recording of the Prelude is disappointing, because it isn't fuzzy enough. Boulez's clarity of conducting is better suited to the Images recording; here everything pops out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> I'm still not a real big fan of Alban Berg. I have lots of recordings of his works and I find him interesting to hear once in a while and I try to give him a listen every now and then, but I never find any of his works really "pleasing to the ear" so to speak.
> [/SIZE]


I struggled with Berg for several years, even reading Jarman's book analyzing his works, which actually made things worse. Then last year something clicked, and somehow I started liking his music. So don't give up just yet; maybe there's a turning point coming and you won't have to give up all your recordings.


----------



## eljr

Various Artists
La naissance de la Polyphonie

Release Date August 8, 2005
Duration01:17:01
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Vocal Music


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today a bit more Russian music for the Russian weather we're having here in New England (3rd snow storm in 2 weeks): Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #3 (Vladimir Horowitz/Eugene Ormandy/New York Phil. Orch.) followed by Shostakovich's Trio #2 (Isaac Stern/Yo-Yo Ma/Emanuel Ax)...

...both wonderful; Rach's 3rd is my favorite of his PCs; though I also have a liking for the less popular and somewhat odd 4th. Horowitz and Ormandy was my first recording of Rach 3 and is still my favorite; though I read somewhere that although it's billed as "live"; it's not quite live, as Horowitz and Ormandy made a few nips and tucks in the studio that were spliced in later...even so, still my favorite.

While I have a fairly representative collection of chamber music; I've never been as drawn to chamber music as much as to orchestral. Shostakovich's Trio #2 is an exception as it very beautiful and soulful and Stern, Ma and Ax are flawless to my ears.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> I struggled with Berg for several years, even reading Jarman's book analyzing his works, which actually made things worse. Then last year something clicked, and somehow I started liking his music. So don't give up just yet; maybe there's a turning point coming and you won't have to give up all your recordings.


My first Berg was the violin concerto in an LP I purchased as a teenager or young adult by Perlman and Ozawa; liked it right away; probably the most user-friendly of the serial works. The lyricism of Wagner can still be heard through the dissonance.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> I struggled with Berg for several years, even reading Jarman's book analyzing his works, which actually made things worse. Then last year something clicked, and somehow I started liking his music. So don't give up just yet; maybe there's a turning point coming and you won't have to give up all your recordings.


I won't give them up because most of them are in big box sets I won't get rid of  I don't dislike his works, I just don't find them overly enjoyable to listen too. The ones I do like the best are probably the Piano Sonata and 3 Pieces For Orchestra. Most people seem to go with his Violin Concerto but I've never really bonded with it.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Slavonic Dances - Czech PO Vaclav Talich.

If you can accept the 1950 recording - which really is pretty good- for me this is a very special recording. 
I have a few other recordings all in better sound but I am continually drawn back to this disc.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Taplow

_Beethoven_: Piano Concert No.5 "Emperor"
Rada Lupu - Zubin Mehta: Israel Philharmonic
Decca: 4782922

An idiosynchratic performance, to say the least. With an oddly closely-miked orchestra.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Taplow said:


> _Beethoven_: Piano Concert No.5 "Emperor"
> Rada Lupu - Zubin Mehta: Israel Philharmonic
> Decca: 4782922
> 
> An idiosynchratic performance, to say the least. With an oddly closely-miked orchestra.


I really enjoy Gould's version of this!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Quite Lovely.

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse (1774~1842)
Piano Sonata No. 8 in G minor (c.1794)

00:03 I. Allegro agitato
04:47 II. Grave
08:43 III. Allegro assai

Piano : Thomas Trondhjem




*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #13 Op. 9 # 3 In G Major: Buchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #56 Op. 71 # 3 In E Flat Major: Festetics Quartet:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven:
Symphony # 2 in D major, Op. 36
Symphony # 7 in A major, Op. 92

Günter Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester:


----------



## Guest

Tests my tolerance for new music! Interesting orchestrations--I'd just like a little more discernable melody.


----------



## tvparty

This... (via Spotify)


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

*Gliere - Symphony no. 3 "Il'ya Muromets":*









An absolutely thrilling, epic work! The atmospheres Gliere is able to create in this work are nothing short of spellbinding. Just witness the chilling tremolando strings at the opening of the second movement or the sense of impending doom at the beginning of the finale. A fantastic recording from all concerned!

*Walton - Sinfonia concertante:*









A very attractive work that, even though it is not quite the equal of his three string concerti, deserves to be heard more often. Walton's penchant for jazz is clear throughout the work.

*Andreae - Notturno and Scherzo:*









The mysterious, shadowy Notturno is really superb and haunting. I found the Scherzo to be of less interest.

*Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 2:*









One of Brahms' most understated works is given a superbly eloquent performance here.


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening (cont.):

*Kabalevsky - Colas Breugnon Overture:*









Such an infectious, catchy work - it's so addicting!

*Lyatoshinsky - Symphony no. 1:*









This expansive work should appeal to anyone who enjoys Scriabin's symphonies - it's filled with long-breathed melodies and ecstatic, brassy climaxes. Lyatoshinsky was to move to a more dissonant, expressionistic style in his dark, powerful 2nd Symphony.

*Rachmaninoff - Piano Sonata no. 2:*









Those who call Rachmaninoff "reactionary" or "anachronistic" aren't doing justice to his advanced use of harmony, especially in works such as this. The calm and relative simplicity of the slow movement is quite moving, in contrast to the "business" of the outer movements.

*Debussy - Suite bergamasque:*









Such refreshing and delightful music, played with character and grace by Bavouzet.

*Borodin - Symphony no. 2:*









Such a compact and enjoyable symphony, full of life and fantasy.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's 104th Symphony, the so-called "London", played beautifully by Thomas Fey and the Heidelbergers. On the radio. What a fine performance! It has always amazed me that Haydn was so willing to abandon his symphonic efforts at the very tip-top of his game! I seem to remember reading that Fey had some kind of injury, perhaps serious. Does anybody know about this?

Added: I found this. Fey suffered a "traumatic brain injury" in a domestic accident. Be careful out there!

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-hobbit-returns-thomas-fey.html


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony String Quartet, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Telemann's birthday.*








*Telemann*: Oboe Concertos

Andrius Puskunigis (oboe & oboe d´amore)

St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Donatas Katkus.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jard Van Nes (alto)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.
For my own pleasure .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: The Goldberg Variations

Glenn GOULD

Format: 180 gram vinyl LP
Cat: DOS 500H


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra

Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Sir Adrian Boult / BBC Symphony Orchestra

Kathleen Ferrier - Contralto

Recorded live BBC Maida Vale Studios, London

November 29, 1947

I think I'm right in saying that this is the earliest known recording of this symphony. Sound is somewhat less than perfect as this is a privately made off-air recording. The performance more than makes up for the sound though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - various chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works part five this morning.

Seven recorder sonatas HWV358/360/362/365/367a//369/377 (c.1712):
Trio sonata in F HWV405 (bet. 1707-10):



_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ HWV74 [Text: Ambrose Philips] (1713):
_Utrecht Te Deum_ HWV278 (1713):
_Utrecht Jubilate_ HWV279 [Text: Psalm C] (1713):










Six organ concertos op.7 HWV306-311 (c.1740-50):


----------



## eljr

Christopher Jacobson
The Aeolian Organ at Duke University Chapel

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration01:05:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril, 2015
Recording Location
Duke Chapel, Duke University, Durham, Unites States


----------



## eljr

John Storgårds / Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration54:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMay 25, 2015 - May 28, 2015
Recording Location
Oslo Konserthus
Oslo Opera House, the Orchestra Rehearsal Room


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet
> 
> Benny Goodman (clarinet)
> 
> Boston Symphony String Quartet, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


I'm not much of a Mozart fan: the more popular symphonies, the 4th and 5th Violin Concerto, some excerpts from The Magic Flute are about as far as I usually care to go; but then there are the two above works for clarinet that shoot to the top of my favorites list. I find the Clarinet Quintet and the Clarinet Concerto to be utterly balanced, beautiful, soothing and yet fully-packed with style and personality; probably the very essence of the "Classical" (with big C) ideal.

My favorite rendition of the Clarinet Concerto is by George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra with in-house musician, Robert Marcellus, as the soloist; but Goodman/Munch is good too.

During my college years and a bit beyond, I went big into jazz (the only other genre of music that ever came close to rivaling my obsession with classical), and that lasted until my early 30s when I finally declared my jazz collection complete after obtaining about 300 jazz LPs and CDs. It was Goodman, though, that brought me over to jazz in an anthology of "jazz-inspired classics" that featured some wonderful pieces for clarinet and orchestra by Stravinsky, Copland, Bernstein and Morton Gould. At the time, I thought it was jazz and was taken in by the sound of it, so I went back to the record store and started checking out the jazz section.

From everything I read and learned about Benny Goodman, he wasn't a very nice person to work with, and that's been confirmed by several sources independent of one another; but he did have the very first fully integrated big band with Black musicians such as Teddy Wilson and Lionel Hampton playing along side the likes of Gene Krupa, and WOW could Benny play the clarinet!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4, Songs of the wayfarer

_Frederica von Stade_ (mezzo-soprano)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi


----------



## Boston Charlie

Last night: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #1 "Winter Dreams" (Karajan/Berlin)
This morning: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #2 "Little Russian" (Karajan/Berlin)

More wonderful winter music for the unrelenting winter weather we're having here in New England and just a few days prior to the first day of spring. I don't mind it, though. The snow is pretty, at least until the pollution turns it into a dirty mess.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 4 Ballades; Barcarolle, Op.60; Fantaisie, Op.49


----------



## eljr

Lorin Maazel / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Richard Strauss: Sinfonia domestica; Macbeth

Release Date September 1, 2014
Duration01:03:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Orchestral


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Waldmeister" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Alto Rhapsody (Horne/Telarc)
R. Strauss - Duet-Concertino (Schwarz/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel*: Prussian Quartets Nos. 4 & 6

Pleyel Quartet Köln


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I listened to Messiaen wich was a really moving experience in a way ( I think ) that was intended by the composer.It was completely overwhelming and pure bliss.
I listened also to Fête des belles eaux (1937)wich is like a fairy tale with refers in fragments to the QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS .

Usesually I listen to music not too loud to avoid problems with the neighbours but yesterday I listened with a much higher volume wich blasted me to heaven.

For now:

CD11
Bennet Calender
Crosse Concerto da camera
Birtwistle Tragoedia
Maxwell Davies Leopardi Fragments


----------



## Captainnumber36

Finishing this up:


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Boston Charlie

In memoriam to the late Stephen Hawking: this morning listening to excerpts from Wagner's Ring, from YouTube, played by Szell (Siegfried's Rhine Journey), Solti (Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla), Toscanini (Forest Murmurs), Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Rafeal Kubelik (Wotan's Farewell) and Eileen Farrell/Bernstein (Immolation Scene)...

I learned once in a documentary I watched on the life of Hawking that Wagner was his favorite composer and the Ring his favorite of Wagner. From the Royal Opera House Web Site are Hawking's view on Wagner: 

"After I was diagnosed with Motor Neurone disease in 1963, I turned to Wagner as someone who suited the dark and apocalyptic mood I was in...The four operas of the Ring Cycle are Wagner’s greatest work. I went to see them at Bern in Germany with my sister in 1964. I didn’t know The Ring well at the time, and Die Walküre made a tremendous impression on me". 

Now listening to "Gloria" by Poulenc (Adele Addison/Munch; YouTube); according to internet research another favorite of Hawking. 

I have mixed feelings on Wagner. I love Siegfried Idyll, and the excerpts from operas, but have always failed miserably at trying to enjoy the whole operas in completion. Poulenc's Gloria is wonderful, though, very original, religious yet sensual. 

My devotion to TV documentaries on the universe and cosmology goes back to the 1980s with the original "Cosmos" series featuring Carl Sagan; and "Cosmos" also had a soundtrack that took much from classical music including excerpts from Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Rimsky-Korsakov, Shostakovich and Hovhaness. As Stephen Hawking had been a frequent commentator on those universe/cosmology documentaries, his knowledge and insights have greatly enhanced my very basic understanding of the depths of deep space. 

RIP Mr. Hawking


----------



## Captainnumber36

Boston Charlie said:


> In memoriam to the late Stephen Hawking: this morning listening to excerpts from Wagner's Ring, from YouTube, played by Szell (Siegfried's Rhine Journey), Solti (Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla), Toscanini (Forest Murmurs), Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Rafeal Kubelik (Wotan's Farewell) and Eileen Farrell/Bernstein (Immolation Scene)...
> 
> I learned once in a documentary I watched on the life of Hawking that Wagner was his favorite composer and the Ring his favorite of Wagner. From the Royal Opera House Web Site are Hawking's view on Wagner:
> 
> "After I was diagnosed with Motor Neurone disease in 1963, I turned to Wagner as someone who suited the dark and apocalyptic mood I was in...The four operas of the Ring Cycle are Wagner's greatest work. I went to see them at Bern in Germany with my sister in 1964. I didn't know The Ring well at the time, and Die Walküre made a tremendous impression on me".
> 
> Now listening to "Gloria" by Poulenc (Adele Addison/Munch; YouTube); according to internet research another favorite of Hawking.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on Wagner. I love Siegfried Idyll, and the excerpts from operas, but have always failed miserably at trying to enjoy the whole operas in completion. Poulenc's Gloria is wonderful, though, very original, religious yet sensual.
> 
> My devotion to TV documentaries on the universe and cosmology goes back to the 1980s with the original "Cosmos" series featuring Carl Sagan; and "Cosmos" also had a soundtrack that took much from classical music including excerpts from Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Rimsky-Korsakov, Shostakovich and Hovhaness. As Stephen Hawking had been a frequent commentator on those universe/cosmology documentaries, his knowledge and insights have greatly enhanced my very basic understanding of the depths of deep space.
> 
> RIP Mr. Hawking


I was curious on if he enjoyed Classical Music or not. I'll have to take a listen to the listings you provided as his favorites!


----------



## Jacck

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was curious on if he enjoyed Classical Music or not. I'll have to take a listen to the listings you provided as his favorites!


it will require a dedicated effort on your part. I listened to the whole Ring Cycle two weeks ago. It is about 15 hours of opera and you need to follow the libretto to understand what is happening. So it requires a lot of time and a lot of attention and patience. But it is worth it. Now I know where Tolkien got his ideas for LOTR from.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102,

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky

Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Shostakovich: Symphony for strings Op.118a


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacck said:


> it will require a dedicated effort on your part. I listened to the whole Ring Cycle two weeks ago. It is about 15 hours of opera and you need to follow the libretto to understand what is happening. So it requires a lot of time and a lot of attention and patience. But it is worth it. Now I know where Tolkien got his ideas for LOTR from.


I'll check out the Ring when I have more time. I put on Gloria for now!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacck said:


> it will require a dedicated effort on your part. I listened to the whole Ring Cycle two weeks ago. It is about 15 hours of opera and you need to follow the libretto to understand what is happening. So it requires a lot of time and a lot of attention and patience. But it is worth it. Now I know where Tolkien got his ideas for LOTR from.


I've never read LOTR, but I have seen the most recent film adaptation of it.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Jacck

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've never read LOTR, but I have seen the most recent film adaptation of it.


the book is much better. It is the best fantasy out there, followed by The Malazan Book of the Fallen by Erickson


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacck said:


> the book is much better. It is the best fantasy out there, followed by The Malazan Book of the Fallen by Erickson


Isn't that typically the case? I have read Narnia though! One of the few movies that is as good as the book is the original film adaptation of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory staring Gene Wilder.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Roberto Devereux

Nelly Miricioiu, José Bros, Sonia Ganassi, Roberto Frontali

Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten 2nd and 3rd quartets, wonderfully played by the Brodsky Quartet.


----------



## Kieran

Schubert's final symphony, some call it the 9th, some call it the 8th, some even call it The Great! And I think the Great is the winning moniker for this one, it has a huge wingspan, starts off lightly and low, soon blares out its troubles. I love the second movement particularly. And though Schubert idolised Beethoven, I'd need help locating the Great Mogul's shadow in any of it. I think it's to Schubert's great credit that he retained his own vision and personality, while being absorbed by Beethoven's music.

One quibble: I find sometimes when listening to this symph that I want to say, yes, Franz, you kinda said all this already and yet I'm still listening. Did the chap suffer from Bloat?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi:

concerto in F major, RV 100
concerto in D minor, RV 96
concerto in D major, RV 84
sonata in C minor, RV 83
concerto in G minor, RV 106
Concerto in D major, RV 91

Le Nouveau Quatuor with Andrew Watts bassoon


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan: Orchestra Spectaculars from Handel to Bartók

Duration15:57:53
Genre
Classical

Disc: 1
1. Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43: I. Allegretto
2. Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43: II. Tempo andante, ma rubato
3. Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43: III. Vivacissimo
4. Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43: IV. Finale (Allegro moderato)
5. Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82: I. Tempo molto moderato - Largamente - Allegro moderato - Pr
6. Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82: II. Andante mosso, quasi allegretto
7. Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82: III. Allegro molto - Un pochettino largamente


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - sixth and final instalment of his chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works.

I have to say that I've never been bowled over by Handel's chamber output but it has been interesting enough on these occasions to play them alongside his works for larger forces.

Sinfonia in B-flat for two violins and continuo HWV339 (c.1706-07):
Five trio sonatas for two violins and continuo HWV386a/392/393/394/403 (c.1706-38):



_Anthem for the Foundling Hospital - Blessed are they that considereth the poor_ HWV268 [Text: _Book of Psalms_/_Book of Daniel_/_Book of Revelation_] (1749):
_Alceste_ - masque set to a play by Tobias Smollett HWV45 [Text: poss. Thomas Morell] (1749-50):










Concerto grosso in C Alexander's Feast HWV318 (1736):
Three concerti a due cori HWV332-334 (1747-48):
Suite - _Music for the Royal Fireworks_ HWV351 (1749):


----------



## Taplow

elgars ghost said:


> Handel - sixth and final instalment of his chamber, vocal/choral and orchestral works.


The _Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ from this recording is outstanding. It always fills me with joy.


----------



## Guest

This is ostensibly a recital by Lazar Berman, but there is absolutely no information about the sources for the material nor any dates. He plays Beethoven's Sonatas No.14 and 23 (both are live recordings--No.23 is not nearly as dramatic as his Columbia studio recording), Chopin's "Heroic Polonaise" and a handful of Etudes, and an absolutely mind-blowing performance of Samuel Feinberg's transcription of the Scherzo from Tchaikovsky's Symphony No.6. It and a few of the Etudes are the ones that mostly sound the like fire-breathing, demonic Berman that I love! (Circa 1960-72) The sound varies from muddy to glassy.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Malx

A selection of songs from Sibelius sung majestically by Kirsten Flagstad ably accompanied by the LSO conducted by Oivin Fjeldstad.

From the Sibelius Great Performances box.


----------



## Merl

This afternoon I got my car back from the garage so I listened to this excellent reading. Symphony 6 from this set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #14 Op. 9 # 2 In E Flat Major
String Quartet #35 Op. 42 In D Minor:
Buchberger Quartet










String Quartet #55 Op. 71 # 2 In D Major: Festetics Quartet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler, Symphony # 9 in D Major: Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic:










1938 first recording.
mp3


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 40th Symphony/Beethoven 1st Symphony-Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.....

not exactly sure why but with repeated listenings this live recording may well be one of my favourite performances of both works.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Kieran said:


> Schubert's final symphony, some call it the 9th, some call it the 8th, some even call it The Great! And I think the Great is the winning moniker for this one, it has a huge wingspan, starts off lightly and low, soon blares out its troubles. I love the second movement particularly. And though Schubert idolised Beethoven, I'd need help locating the Great Mogul's shadow in any of it. I think it's to Schubert's great credit that he retained his own vision and personality, while being absorbed by Beethoven's music.
> 
> One quibble: I find sometimes when listening to this symph that I want to say, yes, Franz, you kinda said all this already and yet I'm still listening. Did the chap suffer from Bloat?


Schubert's 9th (or 8th?) "Great" is something of a beast; some love it, others don't. While none of Schubert's symphonies make my list of favorites, I find the 5th, 7th/8th "Unfinished" and the 8th/9th "Great" to qualify as entertaining to say the least. The spring-like 5th is my favorite Schubert symphony.

I have recordings of Schubert symphonies by Pablo Casals, George Szell and Leonard Bernstein, but a quality box set of Schubert symphonies that is quite nice is by violinist/conductor, Yehudi Menuhin, with the Warsaw Sinfonia. Menuhin's style as a conductor is balanced and straight forward. His Warsaw Sinfonia, which he founded, plays quite nicely for an orchestra that is nowhere as renowned as, say, the big-time orchestras of Vienna, Berlin or London. I saw Menuhin and the Warsaw Sinfonia in concert back in the 1980s when they came to the Boston area. It was at that concert that I purchased an LP recording that included Schubert's 5th (now featured on the above mentioned box set) coupled with Mozart's 40th.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concert pour clavecin, Ballade pour trombone, Ballade pour piano. Jaccotte, Rosin, Benda, Orch. de Chambre de Lausanne/ Martin (Jecklin)


----------



## Boston Charlie

This afternoon: Tchaikovsky's Symphonies #3 "Polish" (Karajan/Berlin), #4 (Karajan/Vienna) and now #5 (Karajan/Vienna)...

This morning I enjoyed T's 1st and 2nd both by Karajan/Berlin, then 3, 4 and 5 as noted above. It seems that T's music has the same effect on me as sweets. As a great lover of sweets, especially Italian pastries and German chocolate, but not too snobbish to indulge Keebler cookies or Scooter Pies; I could never stop at just one. Since recently being diagnosed as diabetic, I've gone off sweets entirely. 

Fortunately for me, and all of us, we can take as much of T's music as we wish; as rich, sweet and sugary as it is. 

Apart from Beethoven, I think that T is my favorite symphonist.

Karajan's interpretations of T's symphonies are good overall, but there's a real upgrade in the recordings he made with the Vienna Philharmonic. In this sense, it seems that unlike some conductors whose recordings seem to get tired and lazy in the twilight years, Karajan seemed to get better with age. It's interesting to me that I've always seen Karajan as better in the Russian repertoire than he is with some of his fellow German-speakers such as Mozart, Beethoven or Brahms.


----------



## Johnmusic

*What wonderful performances. Robert Weede /ˈ (February 22, 1903 - July 9, 1972) was an American operatic baritone.

ROBERT WEEDE SINGS - OL MAN RIVER-Jerome Kern 





Robert Weede Sings "Eri Tu," From Un Ballo In Maschera **





ROBERT WEEDE SINGS - OPEN ROAD OPEN SKY- Johann Strauss 




*
***Says Edmund StAustell poster of "ERI TU"
"Robert Weede, (1903-1972) American baritone, made his debut at the Metropolitan Opera in 1937 as Tonio in I Pagliacci. He went on to sing other big Italian roles there, including Amonasro, Baron Scarpia, and Rigoletto. He was equally well known for his Broadway work, especially Frank Loesser's "Most Happy Fella." I saw him in this show in 1957, and can still recall, even after more than half a century, the dark intensity of his voice, especially in the upper register. He was a superb singer."*


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
Piano Sonatas *









*András Schiff *


----------



## Joe B

Arrived today:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Antonio Locatelli, Op. 5 flute version:

Musica Ad Rhenum


----------



## KenOC

Ernesto Halffter's _Sinfonietta _from 1925. A beautiful work.










Also on YouTube:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: 8 Preludes; 4 Pieces for piano, 'Guitar'; Fantasie sur des rythmes flamenco. Honegger: Prelude, Arioso et fughette sur le nomde BACH; 7 pieces breves. Sticken (Thorofon)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail, listening to disc #12:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Polish State Philharmonic Chorus/Orchestra de la Cite
*Conductor:* Michel Piquemal
*Composer:* Karol Symanowski
*Recording:* 12/88-6/89 Concert Hall of the Polish State
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Brilliant


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Alan Hovhaness' "String Quartet No. 4 - The Ancient Tree":










edit: letting the disc play out from #4 and listening to Zhou Long's "Song of the Ch'In"


----------



## Guest

Bought this gem for $2.99 in a local record store today. Sounds very good, and the playing is sublime.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - Consort of Viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to all but "The Shore"


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

And --


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> Recent listening:
> 
> *Gliere - Symphony no. 3 "Il'ya Muromets":*
> 
> View attachment 102109
> 
> 
> An absolutely thrilling, epic work! The atmospheres Gliere is able to create in this work are nothing short of spellbinding. Just witness the chilling tremolando strings at the opening of the second movement or the sense of impending doom at the beginning of the finale. A fantastic recording from all concerned!
> 
> *Walton - Sinfonia concertante:*
> 
> View attachment 102110
> 
> 
> A very attractive work that, even though it is not quite the equal of his three string concerti, deserves to be heard more often. Walton's penchant for jazz is clear throughout the work.
> 
> *Andreae - Notturno and Scherzo:*
> 
> View attachment 102111
> 
> 
> The mysterious, shadowy Notturno is really superb and haunting. I found the Scherzo to be of less interest.
> 
> *Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 2:*
> 
> View attachment 102113
> 
> 
> One of Brahms' most understated works is given a superbly eloquent performance here.





kyjo said:


> Recent listening (cont.):
> 
> *Kabalevsky - Colas Breugnon Overture:*
> 
> View attachment 102114
> 
> 
> Such an infectious, catchy work - it's so addicting!
> 
> *Lyatoshinsky - Symphony no. 1:*
> 
> View attachment 102115
> 
> 
> This expansive work should appeal to anyone who enjoys Scriabin's symphonies - it's filled with long-breathed melodies and ecstatic, brassy climaxes. Lyatoshinsky was to move to a more dissonant, expressionistic style in his dark, powerful 2nd Symphony.
> 
> *Rachmaninoff - Piano Sonata no. 2:*
> 
> View attachment 102116
> 
> 
> Those who call Rachmaninoff "reactionary" or "anachronistic" aren't doing justice to his advanced use of harmony, especially in works such as this. The calm and relative simplicity of the slow movement is quite moving, in contrast to the "business" of the outer movements.
> 
> *Debussy - Suite bergamasque:*
> 
> View attachment 102117
> 
> 
> Such refreshing and delightful music, played with character and grace by Bavouzet.
> 
> *Borodin - Symphony no. 2:*
> 
> View attachment 102118
> 
> 
> Such a compact and enjoyable symphony, full of life and fantasy.


Excellent stuff kyjo! We share many similar musical tastes.


----------



## kyjo

*Bax - String Quartet no. 1:*









This starts off sounding like a lost quartet by Dvorak, but soon the intricate harmonies and textures reveal Bax's signature voice. The outer movements are life-affirming and driven by folk-song like material, while the slow movement is a poignant elegy filled with exquisite harmonies. This has become one of my favorite string quartets - really great stuff! The Magginis give an excellent performance, as always.

*Atterberg - Double Concerto for Violin and Cello:*






A pity there's no commercial recording of this yet, as the sound quality in this YouTube upload is rather restricted. Nonetheless, this is a nice work in the neo-Baroque tradition where Atterberg's Romantic lyricism shines through in the slow movement especially. This ain't no Brahms Double though - not one of Atterberg's most inspired works IMO.

*Horner - Pas de Deux, double concerto for violin and cello:*









Another violin/cello double concerto. Unlike another renowned film score composer, John Williams, James Horner does not attempt to "modernize" or adapt his musical language in any way in his concert works, of which this is one of his few. For better or worse, it sounds like it's straight out of a film score. I found the first two movements to be very pleasant, if lacking in variety. The third movement is more exciting and eventful.

*Herzogenberg - Cello Sonata no. 3:*









The first two movements of this sonata are quite pleasant and melodious without being too striking. The expansive, theme-and-variations finale, however is an entirely different matter. I daresay this movement is a masterpiece in itself - it exudes a warm, dark autumnal glow and showcases many different tone colors and capabilities of the cello and piano. Moser and Rivinius play it for all it's worth. Highly recommended just for the third movement alone!

*Bacewicz - Concerto for String Orchestra:*









This colorful, imaginative, and compact work deserves to be heard alongside 20th century masterpieces for string orchestra by Bartok, Britten, etc. Bacewicz pays homage to the baroque concerto grosso throughout the work while adding her own individual touches.

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 31 (Louis Lortie, piano):*






As with many of Beethoven's later works, this sonata is ingeniously structured, particularly the finale, which alternates between a sorrowful _arioso_ theme and a majestic fugue. The fugue ultimately wins out in the end, leading to a spectacular conclusion. Lortie gives a lucid, thoughtful performance.

*Elgar - Symphony no. 3 (sketches elaborated by Anthony Payne):*









Not for the purists, perhaps, but I find this to be a convincing addition to the Elgar canon. The first movement has a most arresting opening and gorgeous secondary theme, the second is playful with a touch of mystery about it, the third is bleak and shows that Elgar was aiming to venture into more harmonically ambiguous territory than usual, and the finale is celebratory but with a very Elgarian undertow of sadness to it (it ends quietly). If you like Elgar, definitely give this a chance!


----------



## bejart

First listen to brand new arrival from Amazon Japan ---


----------



## Pugg

PETER TCHAIKOVSKY • RALPH VAUGHAN WILLIAMS

Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique" • Symphony No. 4 in F minor


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

Carl* Czerny* 
Konzert op.153 für Klavier 4-händig & Orchester 
+Bruch : Konzert op. 88a für 2 Klaviere & Orchester; Fantasie op. 11 für 2

Klavierduo Genova & Dimitrov, Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mahler*: Symphony No. 3

Jessye Norman (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Sängerknaben, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

1.LP *Elgar*: Cellokonzert op. 85; Sea Pictures op. 37 (Jacqueline du Pre, Janet Baker, London Symphony Orchestra, John Barbirolli / 1965)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Traverso said:


> *Bach Cantatas*


Me, too, Traverso. I am listening to all the Gardiner recordings. :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: La Sonnambula

Dame Joan Sutherland (Amina), Luciano Pavarotti (Elvino), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Rodolfo), Isobel Buchanan (Lisa), John Tomlinson (Alessio), Piero de Palma (Notaro), Della Jones (Teresa)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## eljr

Frieder Bernius
Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Genre
Classical
Release Date
3/2/2018


----------



## eljr

Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:16:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 4, 2015 - October 6, 2015
Recording Location
St Mary the Virgin and St Mary Magdalen, Tetbury, Gloucestershire


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*

"Il Ballo Delle Ingrate" and "Sestina".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Claudio Arrau, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Me, too, Traverso. I am listening to all the Gardiner recordings. :kiss:


Good Day Josefina,how do you listening to the cantatas,do you follow the church calender,randomly or from cd 1 to the last one;
I wish you many happy hours.:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

kyjo said:


> *Bax - String Quartet no. 1:*
> 
> *Elgar - Symphony no. 3 (sketches elaborated by Anthony Payne):*
> 
> View attachment 102136
> 
> 
> Not for the purists, perhaps, but I find this to be a convincing addition to the Elgar canon. The first movement has a most arresting opening and gorgeous secondary theme, the second is playful with a touch of mystery about it, the third is bleak and shows that Elgar was aiming to venture into more harmonically ambiguous territory than usual, and the finale is celebratory but with a very Elgarian undertow of sadness to it (it ends quietly). If you like Elgar, definitely give this a chance!


Me too - I think Payne did a great job and I love the work as much as quite a lot of 100% Elgar.


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
> Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel


I'm jealous! I've followed Cohen and Arcangelo since I heard their wonderful recording of the Mass in B minor and haven't heard a disappointing record from them yet. Given how high my expectations of them are, this is very high praise. This present CD is high on my wish list.


----------



## Pugg

​Anton *Eberl*: Concert op.45 for two pianos & Orchester

Sonaten op. 7 Nr. 1 & 2 for piano four hands

Paolo Giacometti, Riko Fukuda,

Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

I go further exploring this fine box.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four pre-Brecht works by Kurt Weill.

The predominantly expressionist texts of George Kaiser and the somewhat more surrealist examples of Yvan Goll may have lacked the searing acidity of Bertolt Brecht's socio-political commentary which were to compliment Weill's music so well for a golden period of three years (Weill and Brecht only got to work together once more after falling out in 1930), but they were suitable enough to dovetail into Weill's rapidly-evolving style during the mid-1920s. In fact, Kaiser left the expressionism behind for the final work listed here, which is along similar lines to the _zeitopern_ of Hindemith (_Neues vom Tage_) and Krenek (_Jonny spielt auf_) in terms of its modish plot.

_Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act op.15 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser, after his play of the same name] (1924-25):










_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
_Royal Palace_ - opera in one act op.17 [Libretto: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):



_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren (The Tsar Has his Photograph Taken)_ - _opera buffa_ in one act op.21 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1927):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 1

Philippe Bernold (flute), Olivier Doise (oboe), Herve Joulain (horn), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Disc 1

Poulenc: Flute Sonata, Op. 164
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, Op. 185
Poulenc: Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Poulenc: Villanelle for piccolo (pipe) and piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

On first listen, it seems that Beecham gives this one a different treatment; he is not as concerned with the big sweep of the overall piece so much as in highlighting individual moments.


----------



## eljr

Hannu Lintu / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter

Release Date April 14, 2015
Duration01:01:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*
La Mer, 1. From Dawn Till Noon On The Sea
La Mer, 2. Play Of The Waves
La Mer, 3. Dialogue Of The Wind And The Sea
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Daphnis & Chloë - Suite No.2
Boléro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 54 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1

I find the 2nd movement particularly haunting.


----------



## eljr

Edward Gardner / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 3: Symphony No. 2 'Hymn of Praise'; Calms Sea and Prosperous Voyage

Release Date February 24, 2015
Duration01:12:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 15, 2014 & February 16, 2014
Recording Location
Town Hall, Birmingham


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Applachia*

Sir John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra.


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> Excellent stuff kyjo! We share many similar musical tastes.


Thanks! I noticed!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Weber - Overture to "Oberon" (Karajan/DGG)
Schubert - Selections from "Rosamunde" (Vaughn/RCA)
Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations (Rostropovich/DGG)*


----------



## kyjo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Applachia*
> 
> Sir John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 102141


An absolutely gorgeous work! When the chorus enters at the end, it gives me goosebumps all over.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Il Giuramento

Mara Zampieri (Elaisa); Agnes Baltsa (Bianca); Placido Domingo (Viscardo); Robert Kerns (Manfredo); Michele Fiotta (Brunoro); Silvia Herman (Isaura)

Choir & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Kieran

Boston Charlie said:


> Schubert's 9th (or 8th?) "Great" is something of a beast; some love it, others don't. While none of Schubert's symphonies make my list of favorites, I find the 5th, 7th/8th "Unfinished" and the 8th/9th "Great" to qualify as entertaining to say the least. The spring-like 5th is my favorite Schubert symphony.
> 
> I have recordings of Schubert symphonies by Pablo Casals, George Szell and Leonard Bernstein, but a quality box set of Schubert symphonies that is quite nice is by violinist/conductor, Yehudi Menuhin, with the Warsaw Sinfonia. Menuhin's style as a conductor is balanced and straight forward. His Warsaw Sinfonia, which he founded, plays quite nicely for an orchestra that is nowhere as renowned as, say, the big-time orchestras of Vienna, Berlin or London. I saw Menuhin and the Warsaw Sinfonia in concert back in the 1980s when they came to the Boston area. It was at that concert that I purchased an LP recording that included Schubert's 5th (now featured on the above mentioned box set) coupled with Mozart's 40th.


Great reply - thanks! I'll have a close listen to the 5th - the blurb on this one is that it was inspired by Mozart's 40th. :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

Locatelli - Concerto grosso in Eb major, op.7,.6 'Il pianto d'Arianna'









Telemann - Concerto a viola di gamba in B Minor, TWV 43:H3, Trio Sonata in F Major, TWV 42:F10, Sonata à 4 in G Major, TWV 43:G12, Trio Sonata in G Major, TWV 42:G7, Concerto à 4 in C Major, TWV 43:C2 
Disk 2


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven *

piano sonata 19 - 20 - 21"Waldstein " - 23 - "Apassionata" and 25


----------



## MattB

Music for Trojan Women by Euripides (2001)

Eleni Karaindrou

Christos Tsiamoulis Ney, Suling, Outi
Panos Dimitrakopoulos Kanonaki
Andreas Katsiyiannis Santuri
Maria Bildea Harp
Andreas Papas Bendir, Daouli
Veronika Iliopoulou Soprano
Chorus of Captive Trojan Women 
Antonis Kontogeorgiou Conductor










Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Herschenfeld, Wagner, Hol...Netherlands Radio Choir & Phil. Orch./ Thierry Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## Fat Bob

Mozart, piano concerto no.9 "Jeunehomme", Brendel, ASMF, Marriner from this set









Mozart's first "great" piano concerto? Could be.


----------



## Guest

Lively playing and superb sound.


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky*

From the complete Columbia box set

*Igor Stravinsky 
Apollon Musagete

Concerto Grosso in D*









*Igor Stravinsky 
RCA Victor Orchestra *


----------



## Kieran

Dame Mitso and the English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate waving the breadstick, on Mozart's 25th PC, the great c-major, the one where the shade of Papageno lurks in one of the themes, in the opening movement. Just listening to that part now, actually...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 1
> 
> I find the 2nd movement particularly haunting.


my big play of the last few days has been the final movement of the 2nd while driving to work!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #15 Op. 9 # 5 In B Flat Major: Burchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #54 Op. 71 # 1 In B Flat Major: Festetics Quartet:


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli:

Concerto # 6 in F Major, Op. 6
Concerto # 7 in D Major, Op. 6
Concerto # 8 in G Minor, Op. 6 "Fatto per la Notte di Natale":

Musica Amphion


----------



## Johnmusic

*Anton Rubinstein - String Quartet No. 1 (1855) *


----------



## Marinera

Quiet late night music listening

Bach- Goldberg Variations, Murray Perahia; Bach - Partitas nos. 1-3 & 6; Marcelle Meyer


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's five late piano sonatas, all of them, Mitsuko Uchida. These are new to me but are very good indeed. Warm and welcoming but with plenty of action when called for.


----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC FOR VIOLS & HARPSICHORD
*Theodor Schwartzkopff - Johann Jacob Froberger - Carlo Farina - Johann Schenck - Samuel Scheidt*
Les Filles de Sainte Colombe

_Magnatune_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## kyjo

*Bloch - Schelomo:*









A very fine performance of this darkly rhapsodic work. The recording level is annoyingly low, however. As a cellist, my only gripe is that I wish Bloch had given more of a virtuosic role to the soloist and allowed it to participate in the powerful climaxes - the orchestra steals the show most of the time!

*Moeran - String Quartet no. 1 in A minor:*









A very attractive work imbued with the spirit of English folksong. I particularly liked the whirlwind, dance-like finale.

*Martinu - Symphony no. 6 Fantaisies symphoniques:*









This immensely imaginative work is given a great performance here - Belohlavek clearly knows and loves this music. I love the contrast between the fluttering "insect noise" passages and lyrical chorales throughout the work. Martinu's orchestration is so colorful, as always.

*Howells - Elegy for viola, string quartet, and string orchestra:*









A really beautiful, moving work in the spirit of VW's _Tallis Fantasia_.

*Vaughan Williams - Symphony no. 3 A Pastoral Symphony:*









Need I say more? This is gorgeous stuff.


----------



## kyjo

*Atterberg - Cello Sonata:*









As with the Double Concerto, not one of Atterberg's best works, but still quite fine and deserving of a modern recording.

*Mozart - String Quartet no. 21, K. 575:*









This quartet, especially its unusually lyrical and moderate-tempo finale, is one of Mozart's finest creations. The Emerson's recording is polished but a bit lacking in character and spontaneity.

*Louis Glass - Symphony no. 5 Svastika:*









As has been noted wherever this symphony is brought up, its subtitle refers not to to the symbol used by the Nazis but to the "Wheel of Life" associated with Hindu and other cultures. While I am not as over-the-roof about this work as Rob Barnett (who I generally share very similar tastes with) of MusicWeb International is, it is an enjoyable specimen of Nordic late-romanticism. I especially liked the majestic finale.


----------



## Pugg

​
CD 4* Schubert* lieder

* Christa Ludwig	
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 7.

Residentie Orchestra the Hague, Neeme Järvi.
Present from friend who's been playing violin in this recording.


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> my big play of the last few days has been the final movement of the 2nd while driving to work!


I bought that CD entirely on spec 15 or 16 years ago and am very glad I did.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Antonín Dvorák*- Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'/ Smetana : Die Moldau

V.P. Herbert von Karajan

415509-1

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Fidelio, Op. 72

Christa Ludwig (Leonore), Jon Vickers (Florestan), Walter Berry (Don Pizarro), Gottlob Frick (Rocco), Ingeborg Hallstein (Marzelline), Gerhard Unger (Jaquino), Franz Crass (Don Fernando)

Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> I bought that CD entirely on spec 15 or 16 years ago and am very glad I did.


Regarding 'Dr Johnson' and the Naxos Kalinnikov CD......

I did the same thing around five years ago and like you am very glad I did. I had read about Kalinnikov and at the time was listening a lot to Glazunov.Since then I have got hold of Jarvi and Svetlanov but the Naxos/Kuchar CD remains very close to my heart. The fact that the composer remains on the margins remains baffling to me and I would urge anyone with a little time on their hands and access to some way of listening to these two uplifting, melodic works to 'give them a go'


----------



## eljr

Pope John Paul Celebrates Solemn High Mass In St. Peters
Vienna Philharmonic Orch.

Release 
January 13, 2004
Genre
Classical


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Davidsbündlertanze, Op.6; Humoresque, Op.20

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Guest

*Dowland*

First book of songs


----------



## Pugg

*Milhaud:* Symphonies Nos. 10-12

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

Milhaud: Symphony No. 10, Op. 382
Milhaud: Symphony No. 11, Op. 384 'Romantique'
Milhaud: Symphony No. 12, Op. 390 'Rurale'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various concertos part one.

Oboe Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_] (1987):
Cello Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_] (1988):



Trumpet Concerto (1988):



Concerto for horn and trumpet [_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_] (1989):
Clarinet Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_] (1990):


----------



## realdealblues

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Pelleas Und Melisande, Op. 5_
*[Rec. 1977]*







Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Orchestre De Paris

_Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21_
*[Rec. 1977]*







Conductor: Pierre Boulez
Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Violin/Viola: Pinchas Zukerman
Cello: Lynn Harrell
Clarinet: Antony Pay
Flute: Michel Debost
Contralto: Yvonne Minton

A pair from Schoenberg. I always really enjoy hearing Pelleas, but Pierrot Lunaire is just not for me. I don't find it unlistenable, just very boring...


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Surinach - Magic Fair Overture (Whitney/Louisville)
Ginastera - Cantata No. 3: Milena (Curtin/Desto)*


----------



## Pugg

_Alfred Brendel: Live in Vienna_

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Just arrived this afternoon,very excited.

CD 1


----------



## realdealblues

*William Walton*
_Cello Concerto_
*[Rec. 1957]*







Cello: Gregor Piatigorsky
Conductor: Charles Munch
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Boris Berezovsky (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Pique Dame

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Recorded in 1991


----------



## Guest

*Dowland*

CD 8 Lute works

Anthony Bailes and Jakob Lindberg


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

Seattle Symphony / Gerard Schwarz
George Perle: Orchestral Works

Release Date 1999
Duration01:09:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Malx

Bliss, Cello Concerto - Raphael Wallfisch, Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley (Chandos).

A late work from Bliss that was premiered as recently as 1970 - another of the multitude of works dedicated to and requested by Rostropovich.
Another to add to the “must listen to again” soon pile, which is nearly as tall as I am!


----------



## Merl

Beethoven's 7th (surprisingly) this morning. I've always loved Ansermet's Decca cycle, especially Symphonies 4-9 and particularly one of the best 7ths on record. Ansermet's bawdy, hard-driven, rough and ready forces may not be to everyone's tastes but it's certainly exciting to listen to and he doesn't hang around either. Tons of lovely little inner detail too. Yes, the recording's a tiny bit little bright but it sounds superb for its age. Anyone who says the Frenchies can't play Beethoven is talking through their bottoms (see also Schuricht, Markevitch and Tremblay's Beethoven recordings). Cracking stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Symphony No. 2*

I got this set for Delius' Appalchia, but the Rimsky and Tchaikovsky's 4th were pleasant surprises.


----------



## Merl

On the way home I started listening to Vanska's Mahler 5 as I have just got hold of it. I wasn't convinced, tbh. The soundscape is very impressive but I'm not sure about his interpretation. I'll give the rest of this a go this weekend but for now the jury's out. It just sounds a little 'contrived' to my ears. Maybe I'll judge it less harshly after a few listens. Who knows?


----------



## Guest

*Jacobus Barbireau*


----------



## Guest

He plays with tremendous passion and virtuosity. The sound is very good, too---perhaps a tiny bit distant for my taste, but the extra space allows the massive climaxes to bloom. 24.96 FLAC.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened to volume 4 for some days, and now volume 5! Never before heard in my ears. Very glad to suddenly know about Bortnyansky, don't remember why or how!


----------



## Guest

*Dowland*

second book of songs


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying in tonight, so it's the various concertos of Peter Maxwell Davies part two.

Concerto for violin, viola and strings [_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_] (1991):
Flute Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_] (1991):



Double Bass Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_] (1992):
Bassoon Concerto [_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_] (1993):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frank Martin, Concerto for 7 wind instruments, timpani, percussion and string orchestra*

Ernest Answermet and L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Malx

Delius, Cello Concerto - Raphael Wallfisch, RLPO, MacKerras.

Then by way of contrast:

Ligeti, Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe & Orchestra - Holliger, Zoon, Asko & Schoenberg Ensembles Reinbert de Leeuw.
Ligeti, Hamburg Concerto for solo Horn, Chamber Orchestra & four obligato horns - Soloists, Asko Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw.
More excellent work from Ligeti the Ligeti Project box is becoming a firm favourite with me.


----------



## bharbeke

Someone posted a YT link earlier that I really enjoyed:

Carl Czerny: Piano Concerto in C for Four Hands, Op. 153

Anna and Ines Walachowski, Porcelijn, Altenburg-Gera Philharmonic

Thanks!


----------



## Taplow

*Beethoven: Symphony 9*
Pierre Ansermet: L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Joan Sutherland, Norma Procter, Anton Dermota, Arnold van Mill
Decca Eloquence: 480 0397


----------



## Malx

Sibelius Symphony 2 - LSO, Pierre Monteux.
Sibelius songs from Birgit Nilsson.
Disc 10 from the Sibelius Great Performances box.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #13:










*Program: *Stabat Mater, Te Deum, Sine nomine
*Performers: *Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & The Bach Choir
*Conductor: *David Hill
*Composer: *Herbert Howells
*Recording: *Recorded 11/30-12/1/2013 at Lighthouse, Poole Center for the Arts, Dorset, UK
*Format: *CD (DDD-2014)
*Label: *Brilliant


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #16 Op. 9 # 6 In A Major: Burchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #53 Op. 64 # 5 In D Major "The Lark": Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethvoen SQs 9 & 11 performed by the Tokyo SQ.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Phillipp Telemann: Oboe concertos:

concerto in E minor, TWV 51; e1
concerto in A major, TWV 51: a2
concerto in D major, TWV 51: d5
concerto in C minor, TWV 51: c2
concerto in D minor, TWV 51: d1
concerto in G major, TWV 51: g3

Thomas Indermuhle, oboe, English Chamber Orchestra:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something definitely a bit unusual but quite beautiful.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Morini - Kentner: Mozart Violinsonata KV 454 R.1927 ( GORGEOUS )*

_*Arr. Artur Schnabel en Carl Flesch 
Erica Morini, violin
Louis Kentner, piano
R. 12-12-1929*_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphonies 1 & 3. Bernstein.


----------



## chefmclean

Been a long week, so going to get into more Delius this weekend. Will be exploring Decca’s Delius Edition (2011).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Handel: Organ Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Someone posted a YT link earlier that I really enjoyed:
> 
> Carl Czerny: Piano Concerto in C for Four Hands, Op. 153
> 
> Anna and Ines Walachowski, Porcelijn, Altenburg-Gera Philharmonic
> 
> Thanks!


It was my pleasure glad you liked it.


----------



## Pugg

*For the Saturday symphony tradition.*








*Arnold*: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rheinberger* - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale

Charles Bruffy

Rheinberger: Drei geistliche Gesänge, Op. 69
Rheinberger: Mass in E flat major, Op. 109 'Cantus Missae'
Rheinberger: Oster-Hymne, Op. 134
Rheinberger: Vier sechsstimmige Motetten, Op. 133


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming - Handel Arias* -

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Concertos for 3 & 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Don Quixote op. 35
Jacqueline du Pre, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult / 1968
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : St John Passion, BWV245

Christoph Genz (tenor), Egbert Junghanns (bass), Andreas Scheibner (bass), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Annette Markert (alto), Sylke Schwab (soprano), Hans-Jürgen Richter (tenor)

Hallenser Madrigalisten & Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XX
Cansos de Trobairtiz (Songs of the Women Troubadors)

Release Date 
1978
Duration
50:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Morning mood  I've heard this one before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of the various concertos of Peter Maxwell Davies this morning. The sudden drop in temperature around here today might have reminded Max of his adopted home of Orkney.

Concerto for six woodwind instruments and strings [_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_] (1994):
Concerto for orchestra [_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_] (1996):



Piano Concerto (1996):
Piccolo Concerto (1997):


----------



## eljr

Victoria De Los Angeles : Ars Musicae Ensemble ‎
Songs Of Andalusia: Music From The Middle Ages And Renaissance

Released:
1968
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Renaissance, Andalusian Classical


----------



## Enthusiast

It was yesterday, an attempt to will Spring into starting, I listened to Britten's Spring Symphony. I started with Previn's recording but four songs in I was feeling that really this is not one of Britten's finest moments. But I switched (starting again) to Britten's own recording and came to the conclusion that Previn didn't really get Britten's idiom and Robert Tear (for Previn) was also a weak link in this music. The Britten recording held me to the end and I greatly enjoyed it. I would go for Schumann's Spring Symphony but it is snowing now!


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hesperion Xx 
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat

Genre:
Classical
Original Release Date:
1979
Run Time: 
59 minutes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Noveletten, Op.21; Piano Sonata No.2, Op.22


----------



## Joe B

Starting the day listening to "Dance of the Seven Veils":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to William Grant Still's "The American Scene":


----------



## Guest

*La Polyphonie Flamande*

CD 1: Traces d'archaismes dans les Flandres au XVe siècle - Arnold de Lantins (Missa Verbum Incarnatum) - Dufay
(on y trouve Ciconia par Diabolus et La Morra, Arnold de Lantins, Grenon et Franchois par Capilla Flamenca et 2 motets de Dufay par Musica Nova)

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.c...12/Flemish_polyphony_RIC102.htm#ixzz5A0fiq4yD


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's 4 horn concertos, K412, K417, K447 and K495, performed by Dennis Brain, with HvK conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra. recorded in Kingsway Hall, London, on the 12th, 13th and 23rd November, 1953.

The first one of these according to the Kochel catalogue, K412, was also the last - to be written. Composed in Wolfie's last year, 1791, for his friend Joseph Leutgeb, it's a simple two-movement work, completed by Sussmayer after the maestro's death. There are some "witty" jibes directed at Leutgeb in Mozart's hand on the score. This kind of banter probably had 'em rolling on the floor, gripping their wigs. 

K495 comes smack in the middle of a miraculous sequence of works which comprise the K490's in Mozart's catalogue, and to listen to these in the order they're written is to taste music of an extraordinary range, and different forms and textures: 

K491 - piano concerto #24 
K492 - The Marriage of Figaro 
K493 - piano quartet #2
K494 - piano sonata #15 
K495 - horn concerto #4 
K496 - piano trio #2
K497 - piano sonata for 4-hands
K498 - piano trio for piano, clarinet, and viola
K499 - string quartet #20


These works were all completed between the end of March and the 19 August in 1786.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 2

Graf Mourja (violin), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Ronald van Spaendonck, Francoise Groben (cello)

Poulenc: Bagatelle in D minor
Poulenc: Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184
Poulenc: Violin Sonata, FP 119


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Jordi Savall / Hesperion Xx
> Llibre Vermell De Montserrat
> 
> Genre:
> Classical
> Original Release Date:
> 1979
> Run Time:
> 59 minutes


I suspect you are working your way through the new Jordi Savall box from Warner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)
Outstanding French pianist.


----------



## Pugg

* Czerny*: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 289 / Onslow: Piano Trio, Op. 26

Göbel Trio Berlin


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bharbeke

*Rozsa: Piano Concerto*
Leonard Pennario, Kenneth Schermerhorn, Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra, YouTube performance

There is a lot to like in Rozsa's piano concerto. This is a good performance of a demanding work.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.3, Ben 309

Enso Quartet: Maureen Nelson and Tereza Stanislav, violins -- Robert Brophy, viola -- Richard Belcher, cello

Love that 2nd movement "Allegro assai" ---


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a concentrated performance, at times slow-moving but not languid. Celibidache is listening to everything and making sure the right sounds come out with the right balance. I think I'd lose ten pounds trying to sustain that level of concentration for the length of this piece. Still, this isn't something I listen to very much, because I can't always give my mind to it with the same level of mindfulness.


----------



## Vasks

More vinyl today....Boulez conducts Berg's "Wozzeck"


----------



## Pugg

Sullivan, A: Pineapple Poll/ Sullivan, A: Princess Ida

without dialogue

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Malcolm Sargent, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven, Symphony # 6 In F Major, Op. 68 "Pastorale": Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra:


----------



## bejart

Saverio Mercadante (1795-1870): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Bruno Giuranna leading the Orchestra da Camera di Pavova e del Venuto -- Peter Lukas Graaf, flute


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

CD 3


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> On the way home I started listening to Vanska's Mahler 5 as I have just got hold of it. I wasn't convinced, tbh. The soundscape is very impressive but I'm not sure about his interpretation. I'll give the rest of this a go this weekend but for now the jury's out. It just sounds a little 'contrived' to my ears. Maybe I'll judge it less harshly after a few listens. Who knows?


Yep. Finished it off and my opinion stays the same. A very robotic performance and not to my taste.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125: Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra:


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Sonata in B-Flat for Piano Four-Hands K 186c/358*
Ingrid Haebler, Ludwig Hoffmann

Another gem from Mozart!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Etudes*

Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Variations on an Original Theme (Enigma) - Royal Albert Hall Orchestra, Sir Edward Elgar.
This “Enigma” is the oldest recording in my collection being from 1926.

Elgar, Violin Concerto - Yehudi Menuhin, LSO, Sir Edward Elgar (1932).

Wonderful historic recordings.


----------



## eljr

Ensemble Hespèrion XX
Music from Christian & Jewish Spain 1450-1553

Genre
Classical
Release
1976


----------



## eljr

Anna Caterina Antonacci / John Neschling / Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa; Il Tramonto; Trittico botticelliano

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:06:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## eljr

Miah Persson / Gustavo Gimeno / Orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg
Mahler: Symphony No. 4; Nicht zu schnell

Release Date February 23, 2018
Duration01:07:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Philharmonie Luxembourg


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony No. 6 in C major, Op. 31
-IU Symphony Orchestra
-Ian Christopher Passmore, conductor.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven - Mozart*


----------



## Eramire156

*Mascagni Conducts Mascagni*

*Pietro Mascagni
Cavalleria Rusticana*









*Santuzza - Lina Bruna Rasa
Turiddu - Beniamino Gigli
Alfio - Gino Bechi
Lola - Maria Marcucci
Lucia - Giulietta Simionato

Pietro Mascagni
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milano
*
recorded April 1940


----------



## Joe B

Just got this out of the mail box:










edit: If anyone likes Borenstein's "Violin Concerto" on Chandos, they would definitely enjoy this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Captainnumber36

Gould - Bach - Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold, Symphony # 5 Op. 74: Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday: "Paul Robeson: The Legendary Moscow Concert"

It was during my teens in the 1980s that I first heard Paul Robeson, and those two LPs and one 78 rpm remained the only Paul Robeson I had in my music collection for a long, long time until the rise of the internet, YouTube and on-line shopping. It was only then that I was able to sample virtually every Robeson recording that he ever made. 

In 1995, the Moscow Concert "live from Tchaikovsky Hall in 1949" was unearthed from a recording of a radio broadcast. It is "legendary" because Robeson closed the program with a Yiddish folksong "Song of the Warsaw Ghetto" in a time when anti-Semitism was on the rise in the USSR. Even so, Robeson, though never a member of a communist organization, remained a supporter of the Soviet state, a position that got him blacklisted here in the USA and led to a decline in Robeson's exposure on radio, TV and on records. Whether or not Robeson ever came to realize and regret the full scope of the oppression that existed under Bolshevism is an unknown; though his final years were wracked with depression. 

Politics aside, I've always loved Robeson's songs; his Russian songs, Yiddish songs (according to liner notes, Robeson spoke Russian and Yiddish quite well, and in the Moscow concert he addresses the audience in Russian), songs of Ireland and the British Isles, and of course, his African-American spirituals.

If you want a singer that demonstrates years of formal training and refined ability then forget Robeson as his voice is somewhat rough, especially in live recordings. On the other hand, it is a very distinct voice, a deep and powerful bass, super-masculine yet somehow also capable of great tenderness (as in his Russian version of "Cradle Song" or the Welsh Lullaby "All Through the Night"). 

The Moscow Concert with Alexander Yerokhin on piano accompaniment is a fine sampling of Robeson's oeuvre


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

One of these days this piece will start making sense.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #17 Op. 17 # 2 In F Major: Burchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #36 Op. 50 # 1 In B Flat Major: Festetics Quartet:










String Quartet #52 Op. 64 # 6 In E Flat Major: Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## jim prideaux

Borodin-1st,2nd and the two movements of the 3rd symphonies.......Gunzenhauser and the CSR SO.

no 'big names' here but a hugely enjoyable Naxos disc !


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1745-1803): String Quintet in D Minor, Op.25, No.1, G 295

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## Guest

Just the Rzewski, a 60 minute transcendentally difficult tour-de-force! Levit plays it with stunning conviction and amazing virtuosity. Great sound, too. (96/24 FLAC)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Tonight’s listening concluded with:

Darius Mihaud, La Creation du monde & Suite provencale pour Orchestre - Boston SO, Charles Munch.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Symphony No. 1.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica": Claudio Abbado, the Vienna Philharmonic:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Someone posted this earlier and I am enjoying it now:


----------



## Captainnumber36

ldiat said:


>


Checking this out now!


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : Piano concertos 23-24
Murray Perahia


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart* : Piano concertos 23-24
> Murray Perahia


You have inspired me:


----------



## kyjo

For the Saturday Symphony and also because it's one of my favorite pieces of all time:
*Arnold - Symphony no. 5:*









This work grows in stature to me each time I hear it - I firmly believe it is one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th century. There are so many remarkable passages throughout the work, but nothing prepares the listener for the stroke of genius that is the ending - you must hear it if you haven't yet!!


----------



## Captainnumber36

kyjo said:


> For the Saturday Symphony and also because it's one of my favorite pieces of all time:
> *Arnold - Symphony no. 5:*
> 
> View attachment 102191
> 
> 
> This work grows in stature to me each time I hear it - I firmly believe it is one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th century. There are so many remarkable passages throughout the work, but nothing prepares the listener for the stroke of genius that is the ending - you must hear it if you haven't yet!!


Put it on b/c of your recommendation:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Looks like I got the wrong Arnold, but this is very very good too!


----------



## kyjo

Captainnumber36 said:


> Put it on b/c of your recommendation:


Ummmm...that's Arnold Bax's 5th Symphony (which is a great piece as well)! Here's the links to Malcolm Arnold's 5th Symphony:

I: 



II: 



III: 



IV: 




Happy listening!


----------



## kyjo

Captainnumber36 said:


> Looks like I got the wrong Arnold, but this is very very good too!


Ah, you caught yourself! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Rimsky Korsakovs birthday.*








​
*Rimsky Korsakov*: Scheherazade & Capriccio espagnol

Richard Roberts (violin)
Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Guest

Very good--rather Schoenbergian. Great sound.


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag here. I don't know what drove me in this random direction, usually my listening is more focused.

LvB Symphonies 1&2









Walton String Quartets 1&2 from Spotify 









Bacewicz Concerto for string orchestra, symphony for string orchestra, piano Quintet arranged for string orchestra and piano. From Spotify 









Dutilleux and Lutosławski Cello Concertos. My new cd









Ligeti Cello Concerto, Chamber Concerto, Melodian, Piano Concerto from Spotify


----------



## Pugg

​
*Händel*: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

Leonard Bernstein, John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic,
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin & Smetana*: String Quartets

Takács Quartet

Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'


----------



## Jacck

I listened randomly to several pieces yesterday
*Berg - violin concerto
Shostakovich 8th symphony
Mozart 25th piano concerto
Beethoven 25th piano sonata
Barber violin concerto
Moeran violin concerto*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak* : Cello concerto op.104 op.104/ Bruch : Kol Nidrei op.47/Janos Starker, cello
London Symphonic Orchestra, dir. Antal Dorati

Mercury MLL 120.531 - French pressing. Hard gatefold cover.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Padilla

Lois McDonal (Maria), Della Jones (Ines), Graham Clark (Don Ruiz), Christian du Plessis (Don Pedro), Roderick Earle (Ramiro), Ian Caley (Don Luigi), Roderick Kennedy (Don Alfonso)

London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis.


----------



## jim prideaux

walk in the snow to get the paper, breakfast and now Kalinnikov 2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO ( Russian music in these conditions always seems appropriate-Glazunov next)

Dr J....I know you have the Kuchar recording (Naxos)....have you also heard this particular one, and if so what do you make of it?

in my experience the final movement of this must be one of the most 'uplifting' pieces of music I know-it has a similar effect on my disposition as the final movement of Schumann's 2nd and Dvorak's 5th......


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-1st and 7th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.


----------



## Haydn man

Sounds like your listening to good stuff Jim
Keep it up


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 in C major
Refreshing HIP performance like a breath of spring (unlike the weather currently)
I urge anyone who likes Schubert to check out this cycle


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
Bruckner: Te Deum. & Mozart: Coronation Mass.

Genre:
Classical
Style:
Classical, Romantic
Released
1975


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I suspect you are working your way through the new Jordi Savall box from Warner.


:devil:

outed!


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Yep. Finished it off and my opinion stays the same. A very robotic performance and not to my taste.


Glad to see this post. I just removed this from my bloated basket at Presto!


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn man said:


> Sounds like your listening to good stuff Jim
> Keep it up


Kabalevsky-1st and 4th Piano Concertos and 2nd Symphony performed by Stott, Jarvi and the BBC SO.....

What do you reckon to that 'Mr H' ?


----------



## eljr

Ricercare-Ensemble / Jordi Savall
Instrumental Variation in Spanish Renaissance Music

Genre
Classical
Release Date
1973


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Abegg Variations; Fantasie, Op.17; Nachtstücke, Op.23

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Haydn's "Stabat Mater":










*Program: *Stabat Mater
*Performers: *Stuttgart Chamber Chorus & Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor: *Frieder Bernius
*Composer: *Joseph Haydn
*Recording: *Recorded 8/22/06-8/24/06 Grofser Saal, Gewandhaus, Leipzig, Germany
*Format: *CD (DDD-2017)
*Label: *Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to Haydn's "Stabat Mater":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program: *Stabat Mater
> *Performers: *Stuttgart Chamber Chorus & Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra
> *Conductor: *Frieder Bernius
> *Composer: *Joseph Haydn
> *Recording: *Recorded 8/22/06-8/24/06 Grofser Saal, Gewandhaus, Leipzig, Germany
> *Format: *CD (DDD-2017)
> *Label: *Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


How is the SQ on this set? Good, Great, average....


----------



## eljr

Lisa Larsson / Antonello Manacorda / Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra
Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Release Date November 10, 2014
Duration01:08:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJune 17, 2014 - June 20, 2014
Recording Location
Musis Sacrum, Arnhem, The Netherlands


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> How is the SQ on this set? Good, Great, average....


Sound quality is good. Most of the recordings are labeled "courtesy of Naxos Music Group", some by Briliant, The Sixteen Productions, and Hanssler. I'm sure some of the Naxos discs were recorded by other companies (they seem to have bought up recordings originally released on many different labels). They are all produced DDD and all sound very good. The production mix of soloist, choir, and orchestra on the discs I've listened to so far are all excellent.

For me, this turned out to be a good way to get recordings of many Stabat Mater's that I didn't have. If/When I find one of particular interest (the Howell's "Stabat Mater" I listened to the other night needs a 2nd listen), I'll then consider zeroing in on other performances, but for now, I have no complaints on the quality of what I've been hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The works of Kurt Weill and Bertolt Brecht part one.

Such is the evergreen popularity of some of the songs taken from their output one might be forgiven for wondering whether Weill and Brecht were joined at the hip like a Weimer-era Bacharach and David. In fact, their relationship, both professional and personal, was relatively brief - from 1927-31 with one final collaboration in 1933. However, they managed to shoehorn quite a lot of material into that period, and Weill rose magnificently to the challenge when it came to musically complimenting Brecht's vivid fire-spitting social commentary.

Although nothing to do with Brecht or the theatre, the early-ish violin concerto was a clear indicator of how promising a composer Weill would have been for the concert hall had he not been such an instinctive stage animal.

The _Mahagonny-Songspiel_ was a pilot work for the opera _The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_ which followed three years later.

_Das Berliner Requiem_ is an often overlooked work but I think this was Weill and Brecht at their best - this sombre work reminds me of a kind of precursor to the larger-scale _Deutsche Sinfonie_ which Hanns Eisler composed years later.

_Vom Tod Im Wald_ was originally earmarked for _Das Berliner Requiem_ but became a stand-alone song.

The instrumental _Threepenny Opera_ suite was arranged specifically for the concert hall in order to capitalise on the success of the stage work - it serves equally well as a tempting _hors d'oeuvre_ before the main course.

Concerto for violin and wind orchestra op.12 (1924):
_Mahagonny-Songspiel (The Little Mahagonny)_ - 'scenic cantata' in three parts (1927):
_Vom Tod im Wald (Death in the Forest)_ - ballad for bass voice and ten wind instruments op.21 (1927):
_Kleine Dreigroschenmusik_ - suite for wind orchestra from _The Threepenny Opera_ (1928):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - cantata for three male voices and wind orchestra (1929):



_Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)_ - 'play with music' in three acts with prologue (1928):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Piano Quintets

Domus: Susan Tomes (piano), Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Timothy Boulton (viola), Richard Lester (cello), with Anthony Marwood (violin)
Music for a sunny but very cold Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Today CD 7 of this attractive box

Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. VIII. Les Ressuscités et le Chant de L'Étoile Aldébran
2. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. IX. Le Moqueur polyglotte
3. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. X. La Grive des bois
4. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. XI. Omao, Leiothrix, Elepaio, Shama
5. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. XII. Zion Park et la Cité céleste
6. Ville d'en haut, for 31 winds, piano & percussion, I/56
7. Sourire, for orchestra, I/57


----------



## Selby

*Scriabin*
Sonata No. 9, Op. 68, "Messe Noir" (1912-13)
Vers la flamme: poème, Op. 72 (1914)
_John Ogdon_









*Ives*
Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord, Mass., 1840-60" (1915) 
_Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Tabea Zimmermann, Emmanuel Pahud_









*Hough*
Piano Sonata No. 2 (Notturno luminoso) (2012)
_Stephen Hough_









*Stockhausen*
Klavierstück XIV (1984)
_Ellen Corver_









*Janáček*
In the Mist, JW 8/21 (1912) 
_Cathy Krier_


----------



## Selby

*Bowen*
Sonata No. 5 in F minor, Op. 72 (1923)
_Stephen Hough_









*Copland*
Piano Fantasy (1955-57)
_Robert Weirich_









*Mozart*
Capriccio-Fantasia in C major, K. 395 (1778)
Adagio in B minor, K. 540 (1788)
Gigue in G major, K. 574 (1789)
_Richard Egarr_









*Hovhaness*
To Hiroshige's Cat, Op. 366 (1982)
_Nicola Giosmin_









*Ligeti*
Études III (1995-2001) - Nos 15-18
_Fredrik Ullén_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas in B flat and C major*

I like Schiff's way with the Mozart sonatas. I tried Uchida, but for some reason it didn't connect with me.


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning on YouTube: Grieg's Piano Sonata by Glenn Gould and Kabalevsky's Piano Sonata #3 by Vladimir Horowitz...

Piano music has never quite been my forte in classical music. I probably listen to orchestral by 8 or 9 times out of ten compared to piano and chamber music. My favorite solo piano works are probably outside the normal range as I've ignored much of Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann, Chopin and Debussy; and have rather concentrated on a few other things less central to the standard repertoire such as Sonata by Samuel Barber, the Preludes and Fugues by Shostakovich, the "People United" by Rzewski, "La Valse" by Ravel, a few things by Satie, the Concord Sonata by Ives, and even some of the "prepared piano" works by John Cage.

The above piano sonatas by Grieg and Kabalevsky are two such works. 

The Grieg, though not exactly outside the standard repertoire, is a work, for my money, that I'd put up against any sonata by the likes of Mozart or Beethoven. It's the essence of Romanticism, yet also very interesting in the way the composer weaves the melodies this way and that way. While Glenn Gould's performance has received mixed commentaries on YouTube with some practically outraged at Gould's seemingly un-Romantic handling of the Grieg Sonata; I'd contend that this is GLENN GOULD so what did you expect from him but to play it his own way as he played everything else? If you want someone to obey the score as if it's a contest to see who can play every note the way that the "composer meant it to be" then why bother with Gould in the first place when you know Gould was never that kind of musician? And I think Gould plays it very well, with a beautiful slow movement worthy of the age of High Romanticism, even if he does play it slower than it is "supposed to be".

The Kabalevsky is a sonata I happened to hear in a CD of "Modern" works by Vladimir Horowitz. I know almost nothing about Dmitry Kabalevsky except that he was one of a group of Soviet composers from the generation of Prokofiev and Shostakovich. While a handful of Kabalevsky works I've heard have left no lasting impression upon me, I was immediately taken with the Sonata #3. Horowitz, the Romantic, plays Kabalevsky with great feeling and dazzling technique.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

*Martinu - Who is the Most Powerful in the World*

Prague Symphony Orchestra / Jiri Belohlavek









This is an entertaining and amusing fairy tale ballet by Martinu about mice


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen & Kindertotenlieder

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra

Maureen Forrester


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 46*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

*Bruckner*


----------



## walkingonair

Everything Purcell right now, but especially listening to as many versions of Dido and Aeneas as I can find.


----------



## Haydn man

jim prideaux said:


> Kabalevsky-1st and 4th Piano Concertos and 2nd Symphony performed by Stott, Jarvi and the BBC SO.....
> 
> What do you reckon to that 'Mr H' ?


Not familiar with Kabalevsky and so shall look to rectify this
Your previous recommendations have been good, so I will search on Spotify:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the companion piece on this disc: *"In These Stones Horizons Sing"*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La Forza del Destino

Leontyne Price (Leonora), Placido Domingo (Don Alvaro), Sherrill Milnes (Don Carlo), Fiorenza Cossotto (Preziosilla), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Padre Guardiano), Gabriel Bacquier (Fra Melitone), Gillian Knight (Curra), Michel Sénéchal (Mastro Trabuco), William Elvin (Un Chirurgo), Malcolm King (Un Alcalde)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine


----------



## Tristan

*Rachmaninov* - Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 33 - No. 4 in D minor














I've had the complete set of Etudes-Tableaux for years, but I mainly listened to a few that I considered my favorites. I seem to have completely missed this one as now it's become my favorite of all of them!

(Ashkenazy's version is quite fast, Lugansky's much slower. I like them both, to be honest).


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIRE AND THE ROSE
_Aquitanian Chant & Polyphony from the 9th - 11th centuries_
*Heliotrope*
Joyce Todd - soprano/director/founder
_
Koch_


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, had

Hummel
Piano Concerto in B Minor
Piano Concerto in A Minor

Stephen Hough
English Chamber Orchestra
Bryden Thomson

For afternoon tea
Sibelius
Symphony no 7
Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*









CD 7 Messiaen plays the organ


----------



## Captainnumber36

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Sonatas in B flat and C major*
> 
> I like Schiff's way with the Mozart sonatas. I tried Uchida, but for some reason it didn't connect with me.
> 
> View attachment 102207


I feel the same way about Uchida. Murray P. was good though!


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 5 and 6*


----------



## Kieran

Captainnumber36 said:


>


Fulfie at his most refined :lol:


----------



## eljr

Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## chefmclean

8 preludes from this Messian box set:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Vocal Music*

Buxtehude's vocal music is fun to hear, and with Emma Kirkby it's marvelous.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Biber, Litaniae de Sancto Josepho*


----------



## Manxfeeder

ldiat said:


>


I know it's kind of nitpicky, but it's strange to play the music of a composer from Italy over a picture of the library of St. Florian's monastery in Austria. That being said, that library looks way cool.


----------



## eljr

Aisslinn Nosky / Harry Christophers / Handel & Haydn Society
Haydn: Symphony No. 26; Symphony No. 86; Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Release Date January 26, 2018
Duration01:09:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2017 & January 29, 2017
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Boston, USA


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## chefmclean

Now for my monthly Mahler. Symphony no. 5:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## ldiat

Symphony No. 93 by haydn was on WQRX this morning. listened on "I heart radio"


----------



## Malx

Today’s listening has consisted of vocal music from Purcell:

Timon of Athens.
Diocletian.

Both from the John Eliot Gardiner box.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique
> 
> Release Date August 18, 2017
> Duration46:25
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Symphony
> Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
> Recording Location
> Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


eljr - I'd appreciate your thoughts on this disc. It's a long time since I've invested in another Tchaikovsky 6, but the reviews I've read so far suggest this one may be sufficiently different to merit investigation.
Regards, Malx.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet #18 Op. 17 # 1 In E Major: Burchberger Quartet:










String Quartet #51 Op. 64 # 4 In G Major: Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## Guest

Rakowski was one of Milton Babbitt's pupils, but his music is less forbiddingly cerebral than Babbitt's--it's rather jazzy at times. Demonstration-worthy sound.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.39 in G Minor

Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

I've been seeing lots of Haydn lately. That makes me happy as I adore him!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C minor, Op. 67: Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## senza sordino

Today's listening was more focused than yesterday's.

Dvorak Symphony no 6 and Janáček Idyll. This is a terrific cd









Dvorak Sonata for violin and piano, four romantic pieces for violin, Suk Four romantic pieces for violin, Janáček Violin Sonata 









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet. Very enjoyable disk. And the sound quality is fantastic 









Janáček Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from Cunning Little Vixen. The Sinfonietta is faster than I'm used to, but good and so very clear. I'd love to this is piece performed live, with all those trumpets 









Janáček Jealousy, Violin Concerto, The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddlers Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba


----------



## Selby




----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## WVdave

Claudio Arrau, Wilhelm Backhaus, Alexander Brailowsky, Robert Casadesus, Byron Janis, Wilhelm Kempff 
International Piano Festival, A Benefit Concert
Everest, United Nations High Commissioner For Refugees ‎- UN S 2, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1964.


----------



## Guest

After listening to one of Babbitt's pupils, I thought I'd return to the teacher. Haven't listened to this in a while--whew--it's intensely contrapuntal, but not really too gratingly dissonant. Two orchestras deemed Babbitt's piece unplayable, so Schuller put together a string orchestra to prove them wrong. The live recording has some extraneous sounds, but the actual recording quality is quite good.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: *
Symphony in E flat, H.I No.22 -"The Philosopher" 
Symphony in D, H.I No.53 - "L'Impériale"
Symphony in C, H.I No.63 - "La Roxelane"
Symphony in E flat, H.I No.103 - "Drum Roll"

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## kyjo

*Ries - Cello Sonata in C major:*









Ries may have borrowed quite a bit from his teacher, Beethoven, but his music still deserves to be heard in its own right. This cello sonata is quite a delightful work, if not as impressive as the symphonies of his that I've heard.

*Bowen - String Quartet no. 2:*









This is quite an enjoyable work, but I'm afraid the Archaeus Quartet isn't quite up to the demands of the music. The first violinist, in particular, has some rather questionable intonation throughout, which is a problem since the piece is quite first violin-heavy. The group does play with plenty of gusto, though!

*Debussy - Jeux:*









I've never really seriously listened to this work, so I figured it was time to change that. It's a really kaleidoscopic, brilliant work, changing direction all the time but never losing my interest. This is a simply fantastic new recording - a great performance matched by some of the best audio engineering I've ever heard!

*von Sauer - Piano Concerto no. 1:*









This is an absolutely enthralling concerto which really deserves to be part of standard repertoire. It's got everything you'd want in a Romantic piano concerto - great tunes, dazzling virtuosity, and poetry galore. The slow movement is stunningly gorgeous! Hough and Foster give a spectacular performance of this unjustly neglected work. Unfortunately, only the first movement is available on YouTube...

*Rott - Symphony no. 1 in E major:*









For some reason, I recall enjoying this work quite a bit more when I first listened to it several years ago. Maybe it has to do with this new recording, which seems a bit on the sluggish side...or maybe I'm just tired tonight. That said, this is a really interesting work which contains some remarkable foreshadowing of Mahler (particularly the third movement of the 2nd Symphony) in the scherzo, but is otherwise reminiscent of Bruckner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst* - Symphony & Overtures

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert

Verhulst: Overture in B minor
Verhulst: Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'
Verhulst: Overture in D minor
Verhulst: Symphony in E minor

*Johannes Joseph Hermann Verhulst (Den Haag, 19 maart 1816 - Bloemendaal, 17 januari 1891) *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler *- Symphony no 8

Leonard Bernstein conducting.

The Vinyl Edition 180g


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> walk in the snow to get the paper, breakfast and now Kalinnikov 2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO ( Russian music in these conditions always seems appropriate-Glazunov next)
> 
> Dr J....I know you have the Kuchar recording (Naxos)....*have you also heard this particular one,* and if so what do you make of it?
> 
> in my experience the final movement of this must be one of the most 'uplifting' pieces of music I know-it has a similar effect on my disposition as the final movement of Schumann's 2nd and Dvorak's 5th......


No, I only know the Kuchar version.

If the Jarvi is on YouToob, I'll check it out.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Malx said:


> Elgar, Variations on an Original Theme (Enigma) - Royal Albert Hall Orchestra, Sir Edward Elgar.
> This "Enigma" is the oldest recording in my collection being from 1926.
> 
> *Elgar, Violin Concerto - Yehudi Menuhin, LSO, Sir Edward Elgar (1932)*.
> 
> Wonderful historic recordings.


This was the first version of the violin concerto that I heard and which caused me to become besotted with the work. I still prefer it to the Albert Sammons version (sacrilege, I know  )


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn-* Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; Violin Concerto no. 1 in C major

Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini*: Adelson & Salvini

Bradley Williams (Salvini), Alicia Nafé (Nelly), Fabio Previati (Adelson), Lucia Rizzi (Fanny), Roberto Coviello (Struley), Aurio Tomicich (Bonifacio), Eleonora Jankovic (Madama Rivers), Giancarlo Tosi (Geronio)

EAR Teatro Bellini Orchestra and Chorus, Andrea Licata.

Live recording 1992.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op.26; 3 Romanzen, Op.28;
Piano Concerto in A Minor

Claudio Arrau, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Marinera

*Mozart *- Symphony No. 41 - Ivan Fischer/Konzerthausorchester Berlin - Live

*Natalie Dessay - Disc 1*
*Chabrier *- Le Roi malgre lui - Il est un vieux chant de Boheme 
*Donizetti* - Lucia di Lammermoor - Mad Scene

*Mozart* - The Marriage of Figaro - Overture - Georg Richter/Royal Danish Symphony Orchestra

*Natalie Dessay - Disc 2
**Mozart* - Popoli di Tessaglia ! 
*Haendel* - Delirio amoroso - Per te lasciai la luce
*Richard Strauss* - Ariane a Naxos - Grand air de Zerbinetta
*Johann Strauss* - Voix du printemps, Op.410 - Valse
*Rachmaninov* - Vocalise, Op.34 N°4
*Alexander Nikolaievitch Alabiev* - Le Rossignol
*Stravinsky* - Le Rossignol - Chant du Rossignol; Ah ! Joie
*Philippe Rombi* - Ave Maria (extrait du film ''Joyeux Noël'')
*Thelonius Monk & Claude Nougaro* - Duo; Autour de minuit
*Leonard Bernstein* - Candide - Glitter and be gay


----------



## Guest

A very beautiful recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries *- Double Horn Concerto

Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns), Anton Steck (violin)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Judith

kyjo said:


> *Ries - Cello Sonata in C major:*
> 
> View attachment 102217
> 
> 
> Ries may have borrowed quite a bit from his teacher, Beethoven, but his music still deserves to be heard in its own right. This cello sonata is quite a delightful work, if not as impressive as the symphonies of his that I've heard.
> 
> *Bowen - String Quartet no. 2:*
> 
> View attachment 102218
> 
> 
> This is quite an enjoyable work, but I'm afraid the Archaeus Quartet isn't quite up to the demands of the music. The first violinist, in particular, has some rather questionable intonation throughout, which is a problem since the piece is quite first violin-heavy. The group does play with plenty of gusto, though!
> 
> *Debussy - Jeux:*
> 
> View attachment 102219
> 
> 
> I've never really seriously listened to this work, so I figured it was time to change that. It's a really kaleidoscopic, brilliant work, changing direction all the time but never losing my interest. This is a simply fantastic new recording - a great performance matched by some of the best audio engineering I've ever heard!
> 
> *von Sauer - Piano Concerto no. 1:*
> 
> View attachment 102220
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely enthralling concerto which really deserves to be part of standard repertoire. It's got everything you'd want in a Romantic piano concerto - great tunes, dazzling virtuosity, and poetry galore. The slow movement is stunningly gorgeous! Hough and Foster give a spectacular performance of this unjustly neglected work. Unfortunately, only the first movement is available on YouTube...
> 
> *Rott - Symphony no. 1 in E major:*
> 
> View attachment 102221
> 
> 
> For some reason, I recall enjoying this work quite a bit more when I first listened to it several years ago. Maybe it has to do with this new recording, which seems a bit on the sluggish side...or maybe I'm just tired tonight. That said, this is a really interesting work which contains some remarkable foreshadowing of Mahler (particularly the third movement of the 2nd Symphony) in the scherzo, but is otherwise reminiscent of Bruckner.


Didn't know about "von Sauer". Sounds as though its amazing and love Stephen Hough. Will investigate!


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Motetten and Trauer-ode BWV 198 Lass,Fürstin,Lass noch einen Strahl


----------



## Kieran

Schubert.

Violin sonata D574, performed by Rachmaninoff and Kreisler, 1928.

Followed by The Trout Quintet, performed by Schnabel and Quator Pro Arte, 1935...


----------



## Pugg

​*Sergio Tiempo* palys

Chopin: Nocturnes (3) Op. 9 
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version)
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit.
Saved from the neighbours bin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second and final instalment of the works of Kurt Weill and Bertolt Brecht.

Not stopping for too long to bask in the runaway success of _The Threepenny Opera_, Weill and Brecht forged ahead - but the honeymoon period wasn't destined to last all that long...

_Happy End_ - musical comedy in three acts (1929):

The 1929 premiere of _Happy End_ turned into a fiasco when singer Helene Weigel (later to become Brecht's wife) though it a good idea to suddenly harangue the audience with some Marxist agitprop during the third act, thus effectively sabotaging the potential success of a mildly subversive comedy which had gone down well up to then. Weill harboured hopes of resurrecting the work once a discreet interval had elapsed but other projects intervened followed by his abrupt flight from Germany once the Nazis took over, thus forcing him to abandon the project.

When _Happy End_ was revived for performance in Munich in 1956 Weill had been dead for six years. The work itself features some of the most sensuous and sardonic music Weill ever wrote (cue mental images of Ute Lemper languidly draping herself over a piano while singing _Surabaya Johnny_).



_Der Jasager_ - 'schuloper' in two acts (1930):

The plot which forms _Der Jasager_ was Brecht's modern-day update of a 15th century Japanese tale concerning self-sacrifice during a difficult mountainside excursion. The music is largely of the chilly neoclassicism kind - not typical Weill but eerily appropriate for the bleakness of the story and the remoteness of its location.



_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny (Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny)_ - opera in three acts (1927-29 - minor rev. 1930-31):

_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny (Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny)_ is often considered to be Weill and Brecht's _meisterwerk_ even though it has never matched the success of _The Threepenny Opera_). It was initially successful when premiered in 1930, but the pair fell out big time once Brecht accused Weill of making the music too overblown at the expense of the text ('phoney Richard Strauss!') when the opera was being re-calibrated for a Berlin run in late 1931.










_Die sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)_ - 'sung ballet' in seven scenes (1933):

In 1932 Weill happened to be in Paris when he accepted a commission to compose a contemporary vocal-ballet work based on the Seven Deadly Sins. Weill had certain librettists in mind - apparently Jean Cocteau was first choice - but (with alleged reluctance) agreed to work once more with the estranged Brecht, who was also in Paris at that time. Brecht himself wasn't too enamoured with the project but managed to put enough of a social commentary spin into the story in order to make it worthwhile for him.

By this time Brecht's ever-hardening Socialist stance far outstripped whatever leftist allegiances Weill held, and this ideological gulf helped to ensure that the two men never worked together again. The music itself largely leaves the Alexanderplatz pit-band style behind and looks forward a few years to the lusher textures which imbued most of Weill's work once he had wooed Broadway.

Symphony no.2 (1934):

Weill's second symphony was his last orchestral work proper - there's a cool whiff of neoclassicism about it but Weill's trademark 'decadent' style is still fundamentally discernible - almost as if he was on the verge of saying goodbye to all that. As with the earlier violin concerto, it leaves me wishing he could have written a few more non-stage works in his later years.


----------



## Marinera

Traverso said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Today CD 7 of this attractive box
> 
> Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. VIII. Les Ressuscités et le Chant de L'Étoile Aldébran
> 2. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. IX. Le Moqueur polyglotte
> 3. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. X. La Grive des bois
> 4. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. XI. Omao, Leiothrix, Elepaio, Shama
> 5. Des canyons aux étoiles..., for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra, I/51~Part III. No. XII. Zion Park et la Cité céleste
> 6. Ville d'en haut, for 31 winds, piano & percussion, I/56
> 7. Sourire, for orchestra, I/57


Messiaen's compositions have such beguiling titles especially I like the ones with birds in the titles, they were in the earlier posts. I've been meaning to listen to his music a bit more, because though i heard his quartet pour la fin du temps played by trio Wanderer (that I like indeed very much) at the time it didn't do much for me, though I have a niggling doubt that perhaps music and I weren't at the same place emotionaly then. I'll try to revisit Messiaen's music from time to time when I'm in different moods - those titles really play up to my imagination a lot.
However his piano music is very accesible, Huit preludes are really nice.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​*Sergio Tiempo* palys
> 
> Chopin: Nocturnes (3) Op. 9
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version)
> Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit.
> Saved from the neighbours bin.


wow, good save!


----------



## kyjo

Judith said:


> Didn't know about "von Sauer". Sounds as though its amazing and love Stephen Hough. Will investigate!


I think you would thoroughly enjoy the von Sauer concerto! Hough's playing is beyond reproach, as usual. The accompanying Scharwenka concerto (no. 4) is excellent as well, so the Hyperion CD is well worth the price.


----------



## eljr

Onyx Brass
Fanfares

Release Date
2nd Mar 2018
Genre
Classical 
Length
58 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "L'impressario in angustie" (Amotetti/Naxos)
Clementi - Piano Sonata, Op. 7, No. 3 (Crowson/Eloquence)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #38 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## Selby

*Schubert*
Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)
_Stephen Hough_









*Fauré*
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107 (1915)
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119 (1921)
_Jean-Philippe Collard_









*Xenakis*
Six Chansons pour piano (1950) 
_Stéphanos Thomopoulos_









*Haydn*
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII/4 (1789)
Sonata 'Un piccolo divertimento' (Variations) in F minor, Hob XVII/6 (1793)
_Marc-André Hamelin_









*Rachmaninov*
Études tableaux, Op. 33 (1911)
Études tableaux, Op. 39 (1916)
Morceaux de fantaisie, Op. 3 (1892)
_John Ogdon_


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 2
Partitas 828-829-830


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: String Sonatas

1-3-4-5
Camerata Bern, Thomas Füri


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> wow, good save!


They ripped it and it was really 50 centimetres from the bin. :devil:


----------



## Jacck

I decided to finally start discovering some *Haydn *after seeing him here mentioned so often. I like best the recordings on period instruments from Hogwood, because they sound so calm. I listened randomly to a couple of *symphonies (49, 92)* and to his most famous *string quartet (76)* and to his *Organ Concerto in C Major* and I really like him. It is a very calming and peaceful music, that can be easily used as background to work. Now I see where Mozart is coming from.

I also explored some music by *Vasks *and I really like that too: *Sala, Symphonic Elegy, for orchestra* and *Flute concerto*


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philhamoniker
Verdi: Messa da Requiem

Genre
Classical
Release Date
1984


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.


----------



## eljr

Alamire / Fretwork
Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:15:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 13 in B flat, Op. 130/ Grosse Fuge, Op. 133
*Quartetto Italiano* [Philips, 1969]

An old friend...










*
Bartók*
Complete Solo Piano Works - Disc 1
14 Bagatelles, Bb 50, Sz. 38 (Op.6) 
2 Elegies, Bb 49 Sz. 41 (Op.8b) 
6 Romanian Folk Dances, Bb 68, Sz. 56 
Sonatina, Bb 69, Sz. 55 
3 Hungarian Folk Tunes, Bb 80b, Sz. 66
*Zoltán Kocsis* [Decca, this compilation 2010]

...and a brand new box-set. This is extremely rewarding music.


----------



## hogree

Selby said:


> *Schubert*
> Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)
> _Stephen Hough_
> 
> View attachment 102231


Have been binge-listening to this piece today. Think it's my fave piano sonata - Absolute gold, definitely next piece I want to learn.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Celibidache lacks the dynamic tempo contrasts of other recordings, but he does highlight the many accompaniment variations which make this piece interesting.


----------



## eljr

Musica Sacra / Kent Tritle
Messages to Myself

Release Date December 11, 2012
Duration01:18:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay, 2011
Recording Location
Mary Flagler Cary Hall, DiMenna Center for Classical Music, New York


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

String Quartets No.8 Op.59 Nr2 and No.11 Op.11 OP.95


----------



## Kieran

Act 2 now. I know we often haggle over the meaning of the word "sublime" - I think I found a definition we can all agree on...


----------



## eljr

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Edward Gardner / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Grieg: Piano Concerto; Incidental Music to "Peer Gynt"

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:23:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto


----------



## eugeneonagain

Entire Bruckner symphony cycle - Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Saw Bruckner 6 live yesterday too! 










_I wish this nonsense with posting simple images wasn't so awkward. Get it fixed or disable it because as it stands I'm bored of getting messages like: 'Invalid file'._


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> eljr - I'd appreciate your thoughts on this disc. It's a long time since I've invested in another Tchaikovsky 6, but the reviews I've read so far suggest this one may be sufficiently different to merit investigation.
> Regards, Malx.


For me, it's wonderful. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*


----------



## senza sordino

Five CDs I purchased at Christmas time, and all five of English music.

Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto (1912), Delius Suite for Violin and orchestra (1891), Haydn Wood Violin Concerto (1928) The highlight of this disk is the Haydn Wood Concerto, especially the second movement. Sublime.









RVW Phantasy Quintet and two string quartets 









Britten Cello Symphony and Death in Venice Suite. The Death in Venice Suite was completed by Steuart Bedford, and it's fantastic. The colourful use of tuned percussion is terrific, utterly brilliant music









Walton Five Bagatelles, Maxwell Davies Farewell to Stromness, Rawsthorne Elegy, Berkeley Sonatina, Theme and Variations, four pieces for guitar, Bennett Five Impromtus









Tippett Fourth Symphony, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel An impressive symphony and performance. The Corelli Fantasia is lovely









I'm so happy with these CDs I purchased. This is my last post here in this thread for at least a week, I'm off on holiday tomorrow. Happy listening


----------



## Johnmusic

*Menuhin - Enesco Paganini Concerto no1 R.1934 *

_*18 year old Yehudi Menuhin with the Paris Symphony Orchestra conducted by George Enesco R.18&19-05-1934 Cadenza by Sauret*_


----------



## Guest

No.4 from this new 3-SACD (only) set from Japan. Fabulous playing and sound. (CDJapan is the cheapest source--around $90 plus shipping)


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Neumann/CzSO Dvorak Symphony cycle......started with the 5th which to my ears (and heart)requires a really expansive feel and Neumann manages to find exactly the right balance as he allows the music to breath.....looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## eljr

Laurie Anderson / Kronos Quartet
Landfall

Release Date February 16, 2018
Duration01:09:37
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Classical Crossover
Recording DateApril 13, 2014 - April 15, 2014
Recording Location
Studio Trilogy, San Francisco, CA


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to Neumann/CzSO Dvorak Symphony cycle......started with the 5th which to my ears (and heart)requires a really expansive feel and Neumann manages to find exactly the right balance as he allows the music to breath.....looking forward to the rest!


and on to what may be one of the most impressive recordings of the Symphonic Variations.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, The Prague Philharmonia, Jiri Belohlavek.

I’d rather forgotten what a good concerto this is!


----------



## cougarjuno

*William Schuman String Quartets
*
Lydian String Quartet


----------



## Johnmusic

*JASCHA HEIFETZ PLAYS- TWO CONCERT PIECES-1944*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## WVdave

Schubert; The Trout Quintet In A Major For Piano And Strings
Budapest String Quartet
Label: Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4317, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1950.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*- Symphony No. 9 in D minor


----------



## mannaguy

*MOERAN Serenade in G major Rhapsodies Nos 1 and 2 In the Mountain Country Nocturne*









MOERAN Serenade in G major Rhapsodies Nos 1 and 2 In the Mountain Country Nocturne.

I couldnt find a link to this chandos release anymore. I had bought at on an online classical distributor 6 years ago.
Anyways its still current.


----------



## Pugg

*Poulenc*: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 3

Alexandre Tharaud / André Moisan (piano),

Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon) et al

Poulenc: Capriccio (d'après Le Bal masqué) for two pianos
Poulenc: Elégie for two pianos, FP175
Poulenc: L'Embarquement pour Cythère, for 2 pianos
Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and Bassoon, Op. 32
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone, Op. 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Poulenc: Sonata for Two Clarinets, Op. 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## Pugg

​
Dolce Vita/ Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchestra del Teatro Massimo di Palermo, Asher Fisch

Anzi: Voglio vivere così
Bixio: Parlami d'amore Mariù
Cardillo: Core 'ngrato
Chiaramello: Fenesta ca lucive
Crescenzo, V: Rondine al nido
Curtis, E: Non ti scordar di me
Curtis, E: Ti voglio tanto bene
Curtis, E: Torna a Surriento
Dalla: Caruso
Ferilli: Un amore così grande
Gastaldon: Musica proibita
Leoncavallo: Mattinata - 'L'aurora di bianco vestita'
Merritt: Il Libro dell'Amore
Modugno: Volare
Musumarra: Il canto
Rota, N: The Godfather theme
Sartori: Con Te Partirò
Valente, N: Passione


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Elly Ameling (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus, Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: The Four Symphonies - _Vinyl Edition_

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

No 4 spinning.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prompted by a recent post I listened to this version of Elgar's Violin Concerto last night.

I have come within an ace of sickening myself of this work through listening to (multiple versions) too many times.

Nonetheless I chanced it.

It was the slow movement that really hooked me on this work, particularly (if I have read the score more or less correctly) the passage in bars 49 - 51 (repeated later) where the brass shifts down through a semitone underneath the soloist.

Still gets me.


----------



## Guest

Jacques Duphly Gustav leonhardt


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to Neumann/CzSO Dvorak Symphony cycle......started with the 5th which to my ears (and heart)requires a really expansive feel and Neumann manages to find exactly the right balance as he allows the music to breath.....looking forward to the rest!


drive to work-first listen to the 7th-superb!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Evelyn Lear (Pamina), Roberta Peters (Königin der Nacht), Fritz Wunderlich (Tamino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Papageno), Franz Crass (Sarastro), Hans Hotter (Sprecher), Lisa Otto (Papagena), James King (Erste Geharnischter), Martti Talvela (Zweite Geharnischter), Hildegard Hillebrecht, Cvetka Ahlin, Sieglinde Wagner (Drei Damen), Antonia Fahberg, Rosl Schwaiger, Raili Kostia (Drei Knaben), Martin Vantin, Manfred Röhrl (Zwei Preister)

RIAS-Kammerchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## Marinera

Herrewghe - Rameau - Grands Motets. Very beautiful.








A very unusual opera featuring a piano throughout.







Disc 2 of Les Enfants Terribles


----------



## elgar's ghost

After my most satisfying Weill/Brecht binge over the last two days it's time for some orchestral works by Peter Maxwell Davies - here's part one.

Works are for standard orchestra unless otherwise indicated.

_Seven in Nomine_ (1965):
Suite from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ (1971):
Suite from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ (1971):



_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_ for ensemble and solo keyboard (1962-68):
Symphony no.1 (1973-76):



Symphony no.2 (1980):


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent yesterday listening to three different accounts of Stravinsky's Violin Concerto, those by Baiba Skride, Arthur Grumiaux and Patricia Kopatchinskaja in that order. The Skride is good but the disc is really essential for her Martin Violin Concerto, which I also listened to. The Grumiaux is great, full of life and imagination. But, on this occasion, it was the Kopatchinskaja that I enjoyed the most. An instant classic! I have a couple of other favourite recordings of this work and may give them a listen today.

Also, yesterday I enjoyed Martinu's Double Concerto (Jiri Belohlavek's recording), Mark Minkowski's excellent recording of the Symphonie Fantastique and the Colin Davis recording Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements.


----------



## eljr

Ola Gjeilo
Ola Gjeilo: Voices, Piano, Strings

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration47:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Classical Crossover
Keyboard
Recording DateApril 13, 2015 - April 15, 2015
Recording Location
All Hallows' Church, Gospel Oak, London, England


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: 3 Impromptus, D.946; 6 Moments Musicaux, D.780

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey / North Carolina Symphony Orchestra
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante

Release Date May 13, 2016
Duration01:01:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 20, 2015 - February 21, 2015
Recording Location
Meymandi Concert Hall;Raleigh, North Carolina
Oberlin Conservatory of Music, Clonick Hall Studio, Oberlin, Ohio


----------



## Janspe

*K. Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 1*
The Minnesota Orchestra, led by Stanisław Skrowaczewski
Isaac Stern, violin









I'm more familiar with Penderecki's second violin concerto (called _Metamorphosen_) so I thought I should give the first one a listen too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*: Water Music

Lothar Koch (oboe), Leslie Pearson (harpsichord)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*
> 
> View attachment 102242


Saw him on U Tube other evening performing Beethoven 4th piano concerto and was very impressed


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Admiral Ushakov" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Shostakovich - Nos. 3 & 4 from "24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87" (Ashkenazy/London)
Kabelevsky - Cello Concerto #2 (Wallfisch/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvořák *- String Quartets 8 & 9

Panocha Quartet.


----------



## eljr

Misha Quint / Svetlana Gorokhovich
Matryoshka Blues

Release Date April 12, 2016
Duration54:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope

Release Date March 11, 2016
Duration01:00:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateAugust 23, 2015 - August 26, 2015
Recording Location
Berlin, Fünkhaus Nalepastrasse, Saal 1


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili / Paavo Järvi
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Release Date March 10, 2017
Duration01:10:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 11, 2016 & November 12, 2016
Recording Location
Dvorák Hall, Rudolfinum, Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 18, No. 1*


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana*: Má Vlast

_In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek_

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Selby

*Mahler*
Symphony No. 4 (1899-1901)
_David Zinman/Tonhalle-Ochester Zurich/Luba Orgonasova_


----------



## eljr

Leif Ove Andsnes / Marc-André Hamelin
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Concerto for Two Pianos; Circus Polka; Tango; Madrid

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:04:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril 6, 2017 - April 8, 2017
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## bharbeke

*Rossini: Barber of Seville/Elizabeth, Queen of England Overture*
Christian Benda, Prague Sinfonia Orchestra

*Mozart: 12 Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman"/"Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" K 300e/K 265*
Janina Fialkowska

Both of these pieces and performances are jaw-dropping. With the theme being so well known, it is easier to hear just how skillfully Mozart modified it for his variations. Rossini's overture is so hummable and catchy, not just the standard 30 seconds used in commercials, but the whole thing.


----------



## Tristan

*Debussy* - String Quartet in G minor, L 85









This is my first time listening to this work. I was familiar with Ravel's string quartet, but I had never heard its predecessor. The third movement was especially beautiful and stood out to me the most.


----------



## eljr

Czesław Miłosz, Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Robert Kabara...
Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe

Release Date 
June 2, 2017
Genre
Classical
Length:
50 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Trios*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Peter Maxwell Davies part two tonight.

Symphony no.3 (1984):



_St. Thomas Wake - Foxtrot for Orchestra on a Pavan by John Bull_ (1969):
_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ (1989):
Overture - _Ojai Festival_ (1991):
Concert suite from Act I of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):



Concert suite from Act II of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):
_The Beltane Fire_ (1995):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

Víkingur Ólafsson
Philip Glass: Piano Works

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:31
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateOctober 24, 2016 & October 25, 2016
Recording Location
Concert Hall, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, The Martyrdom of St. Sebastian*


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich; Symphonies No. 1 & No. 9 
The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink 
London Records ‎- LDR 71017, Vinyl, LP, Netherlands, 1985.


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rheinberger: Sacred Choral Works

Release Date November 6, 2007
Duration56:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Guest

No.5 today. What was already one of DG's better recordings is further improved in this SACD iteration. The playing is magnificent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

This recording gets Socrate right, at least to my ears. The accompaniment is understated and sympathetic, and the singing is just a step above chanting.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Violin Concertos.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: String Quartets 2, 4 & 6* Emerson String Quartet on DG








Absorbing music. The Bartok String Quartets are my favourite 20th century string quartets (with the Shostakovich quartets 2cnd favourite).


----------



## Judith

For a nightcap, listening to Schubert Symphony no 9. Beautifully performed by ASMF and conducted by Neville Marriner.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail....first listen:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Classical-esq


----------



## Kieran

Mozart piano concerto #17, performed by Dame Mitso, with Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber orchestra. We often hear of how innovative certain composers are, but few have had such an effect on a single genre, as to effectively build it from scratch. With Mozart, we see the PC depart from the chamber floor, and enter the concert hall, with excellent writing for all the orchestra parts, symphonic in scope, and covering wide and exhilarating ranges of expression. 

#17 is a particular favourite of mine, and it's heading now into #18, so a bit of hush now, please....


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24*
Murray Perahia, Hannu Lintu, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra)






I love it!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Erich Kleiber: Bach & Liszt R. 1930 & 1932 Arrangements 
Berliner Philharmoniker

Bach (arr Arnold Schönberg): Prelude en fuga BWV 552 
R. Berlin, 11-04-1930

Franz Liszt: Tarantella Venezia e Napoli 16:40
R. Berlin, 27-06-1932




*


----------



## Selby

*Sibelius*
Symphony No. 5, Op. 82 (1915/19)
_Vanska/Lahti_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mitsuko Uchida. Mozart. Piano Concertos.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Uchida sounds better in the studio, I like this recording!


----------



## Kieran

Captainnumber36 said:


> Uchida sounds better in the studio, I like this recording!


Good! She is great. Which PC is it?

I'm back on #17 again...


----------



## Malx

Amy Beach, Piano Concerto - Alan Feinberg, Nashville SO, Kenneth Schermerhorn.









Rachmaninov seems to have influenced this piece, particularly noticeable in the Largo.

New laptop now in action!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kieran said:


> Good! She is great. Which PC is it?
> 
> I'm back on #17 again...


I'd have to stop the disc to find out. I always forget to look before hitting play! lol. I'll tell you when it's over though.


----------



## Kieran

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd have to stop the disc to find out. I always forget to look before hitting play! lol. I'll tell you when it's over though.


Great! Enjoy...


----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Chamber Music * Mobius on Naxos








Although I have some reservations about Bax's orchestral music, I find his chamber music (certainly as featured on this disc) thoroughly convincing and quite magical.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kieran said:


> Great! Enjoy...


It's 17 & 25. I stopped it after the first movement and took a look!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kieran said:


> Good! She is great. Which PC is it?
> 
> I'm back on #17 again...


I need to stop listening to youtube videos unless they are HD quality. It can totally throw you off!


----------



## Iaeda

Er Huang by Qigang Chen. Where has this been all my life. A few v. odd harmonies but they are few and far between. The whole is fantastic.


----------



## WildThing

*Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea*

René Jacobs: Concerto Vocale


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn: Symphonies 94, 100 & 101.
Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

Over the last few days: Appalachia trifecta: "Appalachia" by Delius (John Barbirolli/Alan Jenkins/Ambrosian Singers/Hallé Orchestra), "Appalachian Spring" by Copland (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) and Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" by Hovhaness (Gerard Schwartz/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra)...

While I've loved Delius' "Florida Suite" for years, I pretty much avoided other things by Delius, but now I know that "Appalachia" is another wonderful piece of material; perhaps not true "Americana" because Delius has too much of Grieg, Wagner and Debussy in him (along with a good coating of English polish). Even so, Delius does paint a lovely portrait.

Copland's "Appalachian Spring", on the other hand, is as "Americana" as one can get; not only distinct from the European tradition, but also one of the finest pieces ever composed by an American, and Leonard Bernstein, who was a friend of Copland, owns the music. 

Hovhaness' Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains", composed in 1985, at first struck me as more-or-less unmemorable and too reminiscent of other of Hovhaness' pieces which can sound similar as Hovhaness sometimes seems to repeat himself. Be that as it may, "To the Appalachian Mountains" has grown on me with repeated listening. Because of Hovhaness' Asian influences, it may sound less like the "Appalachian Mountains" and more like a tribute to some "Armenian" mountains; still a nice symphony to have some fun with now and then.


----------



## chefmclean

Been checking out more modern composers lately (messian, beach, cage). I'm also a huge robert ashley fan, so this eve I've got a great lineup of his works.











And I'll get to Private Lives this weekend. For me, it is best viewed:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhPV7ibnwz6YuzsUMTV7ImiUyurZIQGmq


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in D Major, KV 131

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannhein


----------



## Captainnumber36

Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf.


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr.Bach birthday.*








JS *Bach*: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)
For Mr. Bach's birthday 333 years ago,


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quartet in in F Op. 135, Hagen Quartett. My favorite quartet for this, Beethoven's final (and very unusual) complete work. He definitely wasn't running out of steam!


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr.Mussorgsky birthday.*








*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition et al.

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina: Prelude
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Another birthday to remember.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to this wonderful CD I got for only $1.95 from a local used bookstore of the three Hummel String Quartets. Beautifully done. These pieces really deserve more attention. It's a shame that he was kind of overshadowed by Beethoven. Perhaps understandably so but he wasn't a 2nd rate composer. He was quite creative and the diversity of these three quartets show us just how much.


----------



## KenOC

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to this wonderful CD I got for only $1.95 from a local used bookstore of the three Hummel String Quartets. Beautifully done. These pieces really deserve more attention. It's a shame that he was kind of overshadowed by Beethoven. Perhaps understandably so but he wasn't a 2nd rate composer. He was quite creative and the diversity of these three quartets show us just how much.


Absolutely agree. Hummel will be immediately enjoyed by anybody who likes the classical style of those times. I can especially recommend his piano concertos and piano trios.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Quintet in E-flat, Op. 87, Klavierquintett Wien. Solid and nutritious!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven:* Serenade, Op. 8 / *Kodaly*: Duo For Violin And Cello
Jascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony 4
Edith Mathis.
B.P, Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Cellokonzert op. 129; *Saint-Saens*: Cellokonzert Nr. 1 a-moll op. 33 (Jaqueline du Pre, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim / 1968)
Vinyl edition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op 127
String Quartet No. 16 in F, Op. 135
*Quartetto Italiano* [Philips, 1968 but remastered 1989]

Also my favourite Beethoven String Quartet, I have kept the sublime and serene Op. 135 for the end of my survey of the Italian Quartet's late 60' recordings.










*Bartók *
Complete solo piano music - Disc 2
Roumanian Dances, Sz. 43 
3 Hungarian Folksongs From The Csìk District, Sz. 35a 
Allegro Barbaro, Sz. 49 
4 Dirges, Sz. 45
Suite, Sz. 62
Roumanian Christmas Carols, Sz. 57 
3 Studies, Sz. 72
3 Rondos On Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 
First Term At The Piano, Sz. 53
*Zoltán Kocsis* [Decca, box set 2010]


----------



## Polyphemus

Two wonderful discs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: La jolie fille de Perth

June Anderson (Catherine Glover), Alfredo Kraus (Henry Smith), Gino Quilico (Le Duc de Rothsay), José Van Dam (Ralph), Margarita Zimmermann (Mab), Gabriel Bacquier (Simon Glover), Daniel Ottewaere (Un Majordome), Philippe Duminy (Un Ouvrier), Christian Jean (Un Seigneur)

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique & Chœur de Radio France, Georges Prêtre


----------



## Enthusiast

I did listen to one more Stravinsky Violin Concerto recording. This remains my personal favourite, it is so simple and natural: the DG recording of Wolfgang Schneiderhan with Karel Ancerl. Ancerl often seems to me the perfect conductor of neoclassical Stravinsky and never sounds like he is trying to make it sound like the Rite of Spring! Schneiderhan plays beautifully, very alive but quite relaxed as well. This is an account that makes even the best sound a little overworked. The record is quite something as it also has a great Shostakovich 10 conducted by Ancerl.


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, listened to

Beethovens Concertos 4 & 5
Leif Ove Andsnes
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

Although I love Ove Andsnes, I think on these concertos, could do with someone stronger so recently ordered Murray Perahia

Franck Sonata for Violin and Piano
Joshua Bell
Jeremy Denk
Also have this performed by Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough and love both interpretations.


----------



## eljr

Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:16:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 4, 2015 - October 6, 2015
Recording Location
St Mary the Virgin and St Mary Magdalen, Tetbury, Gloucestershire


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Sonata in B Minor; Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Claudio Arrau, London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*

My first recording of the Vesper.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern*
Staatsoper Stuttgart, led by Lothar Zagrosek









This is my second time listening to this work (I heard the more recent ECM recording some time ago) and I'm growing quite fond of it. I'm not going to pretend that it's _easy_ music to listen to without adjusting once perceptions to what Lachenmann is trying to do. But, as Frederik Hanssen wrote in *his 2012 article* in der Tagesspiegel:



> Solche phonstarken Ausbrüche aber sind bei Lachenmann die Ausnahme. Über weite Strecken bleibt das Klangbild leise und zart. Wer bereit ist, sich auf jenes „offene Hören" einzulassen, das der Komponist seinem Publikum abfordert, empfindet diese Musik nie als dissonant, sondern nur als ungegenständlich, nie als kalt, sondern im Gegenteil als schön, mitunter sogar als lieblich. Auch wenn die Geräusche mit konventionellen Kulturwerkzeugen erzeugt werden, ist da eine Naturnähe: als Abstraktion von Waldesrauschen, Meeresbrandung, Windsbrauterzählungen.


The gist of what he's saying is that Lachenmann's expression - below the perhaps austere-sounding surface level he creates through the extended instrumental techniques - remains rather soft and even tender, most of the time. It's not dissonant, just different. Not cold, but beautiful. Somehow that description stuck a chord in me; something I had thought about Lachenmann's music was put into words for the first time. Others might disagree, obviously.


----------



## Pugg

*Louise Farrenc*: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part three this morning/early afternoon.

_Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
_Sinfonia Concertante_ for five solo winds, timpani and strings (1982):



_Sinfonietta Accademica_ for chamber orchestra (1983):



Symphony no.4 (1989):



_Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):
_Sir Charles: His Pavan_ (1992):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss *- Four Last Songs, et al.

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61_
*[Rec. 1975]*







Violin: Isaac Stern
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto #14 in E Flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #15 in B Flat, K. 450
Piano Concerto #16 in D, K. 451_
*[Rec. 1998]*








_Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B Flat, K. 456
_*[Rec. 1998]*








_Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
_*[Rec. 1998]*








_Piano Concerto #22 in E Flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488_
*[Rec. 1998]*








Conductor/Piano: Rudolf Buchbinder
Orchestra: Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503_
*[Rec. 1998]*







_
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B Flat, K. 595_
*[Rec. 1998]*







Conductor/Piano: Rudolf Buchbinder
Orchestra: Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Der Goldschmied von Ulm" (Walter/Marco Polo)
C. Schumann - Romanze, Op. 21 (Gelius/Arte Nova)
R. Schumann - String Quartet #1 (Cherubini/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

The Puccini Album- Jonas Kaufmann

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Puccini: Addio, fiorito asil (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Ah, Manon mi tradisce (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Ah! Non v'avvicinate! No, pazzo son (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Avete torto! (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)
Puccini: Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Edgar
Puccini: Ei giunge!...Torna ai felici di (from Le Villi)
Puccini: Firenze è come un albero fiorito (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Puccini: Hai ben ragione (from Il tabarro)
Puccini: Il tabarro
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La Rondine
Puccini: Le Villi
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Puccini: Non piangere, Liù! (from Turandot)
Puccini: O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Oh, sarò la più bella...Tu, tu, amore? (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Orgia, Chimera Dall'occhio Vitreo (from Edgar)
Puccini: Parigi! E la citta dei desideri (from La Rondine)
Puccini: Recondita armonia (from Tosca)
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Puccini: Una parola sola! … Or son sei mesi (from La Fanciulla del West)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Wonderful recording!


----------



## Selby

There was a crash on the freeway during my morning commute. It allowed for a little Ligeti concertante playlist:

*Ligeti*

*Cello Concerto* (1966) dedicated to Siegfried Palm
_Siegfried Palm/Reinbert de Leeuw/Ansko Ensemble_

*Chamber Concerto* (1969-70) for 13 instrumentalists
_Reinbert de Leeuw/Shonberg Ensemble_

*Mysteries of the Macabre* (1991) from Le Grande Macabre
_Sibylle Ehlert/Esa-Pekka Salonen_

*Clocks and Clouds* (1973) for 12 female voices
_Daniel Reuss/Cappella Amsterdam/Reinbert de Leeuw_

currently listening to:
*Piano Concerto* (1985-88)
_Pierre-Laurent Aimard/Reinbert de Leeuw/Ansko Ensemble_

up next:
*Violin Concerto* (1992)
_Frank Petter Zimmermann/Reinbert de Leeuw/Ansko Ensemble_


----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antarctica; Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra; Four Last Songs

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration01:17:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Vocal Music


----------



## kyjo

Malx said:


> Amy Beach, Piano Concerto - Alan Feinberg, Nashville SO, Kenneth Schermerhorn.
> 
> View attachment 102262
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov seems to have influenced this piece, particularly noticeable in the Largo.
> 
> New laptop now in action!


That's a fantastic disc! I love both Beach's Piano Concerto and Gaelic Symphony. She possessed a real gift for melody.


----------



## kyjo

Boston Charlie said:


> Over the last few days: Appalachia trifecta: "Appalachia" by Delius (John Barbirolli/Alan Jenkins/Ambrosian Singers/Hallé Orchestra), "Appalachian Spring" by Copland (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) and Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" by Hovhaness (Gerard Schwartz/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra)...
> 
> While I've loved Delius' "Florida Suite" for years, I pretty much avoided other things by Delius, but now I know that "Appalachia" is another wonderful piece of material; perhaps not true "Americana" because Delius has too much of Grieg, Wagner and Debussy in him (along with a good coating of English polish). Even so, Delius does paint a lovely portrait.
> 
> Copland's "Appalachian Spring", on the other hand, is as "Americana" as one can get; not only distinct from the European tradition, but also one of the finest pieces ever composed by an American, and Leonard Bernstein, who was a friend of Copland, owns the music.
> 
> Hovhaness' Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains", composed in 1985, at first struck me as more-or-less unmemorable and too reminiscent of other of Hovhaness' pieces which can sound similar as Hovhaness sometimes seems to repeat himself. Be that as it may, "To the Appalachian Mountains" has grown on me with repeated listening. Because of Hovhaness' Asian influences, it may sound less like the "Appalachian Mountains" and more like a tribute to some "Armenian" mountains; still a nice symphony to have some fun with now and then.


What a great idea to listen to these three Appalachian-inspired works together! I've always loved the Copland, and I've recently come to love the Delius and Hovhaness works as well.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

kyjo said:


> What a great idea to listen to these three Appalachian-inspired works together! I've always loved the Copland, and I've recently come to love the Delius and Hovhaness works as well.


The humorous part about Appalachian Spring is that the title was suggested after the fact by the woman who commisioned the work, Martha Graham. And it was suggested from a line in a poem by Hart Crane, and the "Spring" in the poem refers not to Springtime, as many assume, but to a spring of water.

O Appalachian Spring! I gained the ledge;
Steep, inaccessible smile that eastward bends
And northward reaches in that violet wedge
Of Adirondacks!


----------



## Pugg

Aaron Pilsan plays *Beethoven & Schubert
*
Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Marinera

Disks 3-5; Harpsichord Concertos Nos. 3 & 7 from disks 1 & 2 respectively

Also

*Bach* ‧ Sonata in E minor, BWV 1034 / Marina Piccinini (flute) & Brasil Guitar Duo
*Locatelli* - Concerto grosso in Eb major, op.7/no.6 /Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## eljr

Lisa Batiashvili / Yannick Nézet-Séguin / Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Visions of Prokofiev

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration59:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Fanny Mendelssohn's only String Quartet brilliantly sandwiched between two of Felix's String Quartets.


----------



## Guest

*Elgar*

Enigma variations
Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1-5
Serenade
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sinfonia of London


----------



## pmsummer

PULSE / QUARTET
*Steve Reich*
International Contemporary Ensemble
Colin Currie Group

_Nonesuch_


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## eljr

Irmina Trynkos / Vladimir Ashkenazy
Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration55:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto


----------



## Joe B

Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: David Hill
Composer: Charles Stanford
Recording: Recorded 11/21/15-11/22/15 Lighthouse, Pole Center for the Arts, Dorset, UK
Format: CD (DDD-2017)
Label: Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car, I forgot that this is one of my favorite classical CDs: "Sure on This Shining Night: The Romantic Song in America" by Robert White (tenor) and Samuel Sanders (piano)...

The wonderful Robert White sings an anthology of lovely songs by American classical composers, from the old Boston Classicists (Amy Beach, GW Chadwick and Horatio Parker) to the 20th century American school (Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, William Schuman and Samuel Barber) to the great Charles Ives and many others.


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday, Johann! Excellent playing and sound. (24bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Violin Sonatas* Christian Tetzlaff (violin) and Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) on Virgin Classics








Here we have the two sonatas for violin and piano as well as the sonata for solo violin. For me these are lesser known Bartok - somehow I haven't given them the attention they deserve. Wonderful music well played.


----------



## eljr

Cora Burggraaf / Calefax
The Roaring Twenties

Release Date October 27, 2014
Duration01:06:58
Genre
Classical
Vocal
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music
Standards
Recording DateNovember 7, 2013 - November 9, 2013
Recording Location
Haarlem, The Netherlands, Evangelisch Lutherse Kerk


----------



## Joe B

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA(a beautiful recording)


----------



## tvparty

Alexander Borodin - Petite Suite

(via Spotify)


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Haydn man

Intense playing by Mutter especially the epic first movement of Sibelius VC
A dark brooding performance


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le vin herbé. Piau, Davislim, Bohnert, RIAS Kammerchoir, Scharoun-Ensemble/ Reus (hm)


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Cora Burggraaf / Calefax
> The Roaring Twenties
> 
> Release Date October 27, 2014
> Duration01:06:58
> Genre
> Classical
> Vocal
> Styles
> Vocal Music
> Chamber Music
> Standards
> Recording DateNovember 7, 2013 - November 9, 2013
> Recording Location
> Haarlem, The Netherlands, Evangelisch Lutherse Kerk


I just checked out some of this music on youtube.com..........very interesting music. I'm going to listen to more.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta * Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati on Decca








Bartok at his most colourful in these works. Part of the Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta may be the first Bartok I heard. I seem to remember hearing part of it being used in the 1960's in an obscure science fiction television program. I was a child at that time, and that music made a big impression on me - unfortunately I can not remember any details of the TV program! A certain Stanley Kubrick utilised the same music several years later!


----------



## Malx

A little earlier in the evening but late for the Saturday Symphony:

By way of Spotify on my new laptop! Arnold, Symphony No 5 - RPO, Handley.









Now: Mozart's stunning Clarinet Quintet from this box:


----------



## jim prideaux

Gade-1st Symphony performed by Hogwood and the Danish National S.O.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Scherzo No. 3
Mendelssohn: Piano Works including Rondo Capriccioso and Prelude and Fugue No. 1 in E minor
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, et Fugue

Julius Katchen, piano


----------



## Rambler

*Barber: The Songs* Cheryl Studer, Thomas Hampson, John Browning and the Emerson String Quartet (in Dover Beach) on DG
















I'm listening to the first disk from this 2 disc set of the complete Barber songs - although just how complete this set really is in some doubt according to reviews of the set.

American music a without a strong American accent - Barber maybe the most European sounding of the great twentieth century American composers. I thoroughly enjoy this disc - although I did read a less than enthusiastic review of the disc by someone who particularly did not care for Cheryl Studer's voice.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le conte de Cendrillon. Tilquin, Anfruns...Orch. de la Haute de musique de Geneve/ Nagy (claves)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestra works of Peter Maxwell Davies - fourth and final instalment during this evening.

_Five Klee Pictures_ (1959 - rev. 1976):
_Chat Moss_ (1993):
_Cross Lane Fair_ for pipes and orchestra (1994):
Symphony no.5 (1994):



_An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ (1985):
_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and orchestra (1993):
_Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):
_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations (1997):



Overture - _Time and the Raven_ (1995):
Symphony no.6 (1996):










_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ (1998):


----------



## pmsummer

Late to the party.










DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett
_
CPO_


----------



## Janspe

*A. Dvořák: String Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 97*
Pavel Haas Quartet, with Pavel Nikl playing the additional viola









Sometimes it feels like I don't listen to Dvořák's music nearly as often as I should. I really love it a lot: the symphonies, the concertos, chamber music... The operas I don't know at all, I must admit!

There's something really comforting about his music. I can't really explain it, but it just feels _right_ - especially in live concerts. Hearing his 8th symphony in the Helsinki Music Centre last year was one of the concert highlights of 2017 for me.


----------



## Selby

*Schönberg*

Klavierstücke

_Opp. 11, 19, 23, 33a, 33b_

Cathy Krier
Maurizio Pollini
Mitsuko Uchida
Paul Jacobs


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3, "Three Mysteries" Op. 48:


----------



## KenOC

Howard Hanson, Symphony No. 3. Never listened to this before, needs a second listen for sure.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Creston's "Symphony #5, Op. 64":


----------



## WVdave

Bruno Walter Conducts The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Brahms ‎- Symphony No. 3 In F Major / Variations On A Theme By Haydn
Label: Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5574, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1960.


----------



## Guest

More Aimard Bach. Despite what "critics" say, I don't think he over-intellectualizes this work.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante, 6 Monologue aus 'Jedermann', Concerto for 7 Wind Instrumenta. Guibentif, Jaccottet, Ruttiman; Cachemaille; Hermenjat...Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Jordan (apex)


----------



## Janspe

*A. Dvořák: Symphony in D minor, Op. 70*
Czech Philharmonic, led by Jiří Bělohlávek









An amazing symphony, I simply love the scherzo! Listening to Bělohlávek's recording as a little tribute to him since he passed away last May.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt & Smetana*

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Smetana: Má Vlast
Smetana: Má Vlast: Vltava
Smetana: Má Vlast: Vysehrad


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to this months BBC Music Magazine's disc. Really enjoyed the Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and String Orchestra. The Schnittke is just so bizarre that you have to label it as just plain awesome! Paul Lewis' playing is impeccable on all pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns:* Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels

Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato for piano & orchestra Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Saint-Saëns: Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Saint-Saëns: Le Déluge, Op. 45
Saint-Saëns: Prélude to Le Deluge Op. 45
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76


----------



## Pugg

​* Brahms:* The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)

Brahms: Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108


----------



## Pugg

​ *Debussy*: Chansons de Bilitis

Margit-Anna Suss (harp), Gerhart Hetzel (violin), Rainer Honeck (violin), Wolfram Christ (viola), Georg Faust (cello), Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Karl Leister (clarinet), Catherine Deneuve (narrator), Hans Wolfgang Dünschede (flute), Adelheid Blovsky-Miller (harp), Rolf Koenen (celeste)

Ensemble Wien-Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Macbeth

Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## jim prideaux

At work and listening to YT......having periodically listened to 'Celi' and been aware of the on going debate regarding his interpretations I thought now would be an opportunity to listen to his performance of the Brahms' Haydn Variations with the Munich Philharmonic......while (obviously!) slower it has a certain lightness and transparency that I find intriguing.......if that observation appears controversial to any of my esteemed 'colleagues' on YT who might have a 'downer' on the man I do apologise....


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> At work and listening to YT......having periodically listened to 'Celi' and been aware of the on going debate regarding his interpretations I thought now would be an opportunity to listen to his performance of the Brahms' Haydn Variations with the Munich Philharmonic......while (obviously!) slower it has a certain lightness and transparency that I find intriguing.......if that observation appears controversial to any of my esteemed 'colleagues' on YT who might have a 'downer' on the man I do apologise....


and on to what would initially appear to be a graceful account of the 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Trauer=Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Liebestraum No.3; Concert Paraphrases after Verdi; Mephisto Waltz No.1

Claudio Arrau


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I just checked out some of this music on youtube.com..........very interesting music. I'm going to listen to more.


This album was instrumental in my shift from popular music to classical music 3 years ago.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* - Lieder Volume 2

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)

Schubert: Abendstern, D806
Schubert: Alinde, D904
Schubert: Am Flusse, D766
Schubert: Am See, D746 (Bruchmann)
Schubert: An die Entfernte, D765 (Goethe)
Schubert: An die Leier, D737 (Bruchmann)
Schubert: Auf der Donau, D553 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Auf der Riesenkoppe, D611
Schubert: Auflösung, D807
Schubert: Dass sie hier gewesen! D775 (Rückert)
Schubert: Der Geistertanz D116 (Matthisson)
Schubert: Der Geistertanz D494 (Matthisson)
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Lied eines Schiffers an die Dioskuren D360 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Schäfers Klagelied, D121 (Goethe)
Schubert: Sei mir gegrüsst! D741 (Rückert)
Schubert: Über Wildemann D884 (Ernst Schulze)
Schubert: Versunken D715 (Goethe)
Schubert: Wehmut, D772 (Collin)
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied, D767


----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN - THREEFOLD VISION - SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Kurt Weill just for these two this morning.

_Happy End_ - musical comedy in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht, after a scenario by Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1929):

I did play another recording of _Happy End_ the other day but that version was arranged by Weill authority David Drew, who re-jigged the running order as if for performance at the concert hall, eliminated the spoken dialogue and left out the superb _Bilbao Song_ altogether. This excellent recording restores the dialogue, _Bilbao Song_ AND the proper running order, so as an entity it's as close as one will get to the original production (and I have to say much the better for it).



_Der Kuhhandel_ (_Cow-trading_ - i.e. _Shady Dealing_) - operetta in two acts [Libretto: Robert Vambery] (1934 inc.)

_Der Kuhhandel_ was one of Kurt Weill's ill-fated projects. Planned in 1934 by Weill and Robert Vambery as a two-act operetta, it was rejected in advance by theatres in both Paris and Zurich before Weill managed to complete the work (apparently a number of songs were still to be composed/finished and the score as it then stood hadn't been orchestrated).

When _Der Kuhhandel_ was accepted for performance in London Weill then somewhat hastily revised the work into three acts, which included an English version of Vambery's libretto. Retitled _A Kingdom for a Cow,_ it was premiered at the Savoy Theatre in 1935 but it bamboozled the bourgeois Savoy audiences more used to Gilbert & Sullivan, running for only a handful of performances despite numerous critics giving it the thumbs-up.

Weill moved to the US before getting a chance to complete the original version, which was unfortunate - the score really sparkles, taking the Parisian knockabout style of Offenbach as his comedy lead even though the music is essentially much closer to Weill's German roots, including parodies of military marches, waltzes etc while sending up pompous and power-crazed politicians (caricatures of Hitler and Goebbels are not too difficult to discern - perhaps quite novel at the time seeing this was barely a year after the Nazis took power).

The plot itself centres around an unscrupulous American arms dealer who sells to both the neighbouring countries of a fictitious Caribbean island, thus provoking them into war (while also bringing heavy taxation onto the poorer people in order to pay for the arms) and immediately doubling the profits for his company. In the end the guns are rejected because they are faulty and as a result peace breaks out.

The below recording is a realisation of the original two-act version, but presumably still missing some of the filling which Weill was unable to provide.


----------



## realdealblues

*Edward Elgar*







_Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85_
*[Rec. 1970]*
Cello: Jacqueline Du Pre
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Philadelphia Orchestra

_Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 36 "Enigma Variations"_
*[Rec. 1976]*
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Heather Lowe / Alan Tongue / Britten Sinfonia / Joyful Company of Singers
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Beyond My Dreams - Music for Greek Plays

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration01:02:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 20, 2017
Recording Location
St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London


----------



## Pugg

​
David Pia: Cello Concertos,

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer

Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "L'Osteria di Marechiaro" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
Pergolesi - Confitebor tibi Domine (Fasolis/Erato)
C.P.E. Bach - Rondo in A (Pletnev/DG)
W.A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #2 (Grumiaux/Philips)*


----------



## Selby

Iconic recording. More valuable every listen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky & Verdi Arias
*
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Suor Angelica

Dame Joan Sutherland (Suor Angelica), Christa Ludwig (La Zia Principessa), Anne Collins (La Badessa), Elizabeth Connell (La Zelatrice), Enid Hartle (La Maestra della novizie), Isobel Buchanan (Suor Genovieffa), Marie McLaughlin (Suor Osmina), Della Jones (Suor Dolcina), Janet Price (La Sorella Infermiera), Elizabeth Gale (La Cercatrice 1), Hannah Francis (La Cercatrice 2), Miriam Bowen (Una novizia), Helen Walker (La conversa 1), Doreen Walker (La conversa 2)

London Opera Chorus, Finchley Children's Music Group, The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Judith

For afternoon tea, listened to 
Bach 
Violin Concerto no 1
Violin concerto no 2
Chaconne
Air on a G String
Gavotte en Rondeau

All on one CD

Joshua Bell 
ASMF


----------



## Selby

No. 4


----------



## eljr

Leif Ove Andsnes
Sibelius

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:06:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin, Teldex Studio


----------



## eljr

Allar Kaasik
Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:20:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
Estonia Concert Hall, Tallinn, Estonia
Pärnu Concert Hall, Pärnu, Estonia
St James's Church (Jaakobi kirik), Viimsi, Estonia
St John's Church (Johanneksenkirkko), Helsinki, Finland


----------



## TurnaboutVox

These discs have been on repeat play, in rotation with a few others recently posted, so they're becoming quite familiar to my ears now. And it helps that my dodgy right ear's hearing has settled down a bit after the disturbance a couple of weeks ago.

*
Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 54/1 in G, Op. 54/2 in C and Op. 54/3 in E, 'Tost I' quartets
*The London Haydn Quartet* [Hyperion, rec. 2015]

Splendid HIP accounts by the London Haydn quartet. These get better and better with repeated listening. Beautifully recorded too by Hyperion.










*
Britten*
Songs:
Winter Words, Op. 52 (texts: Hardy)
Michelangelo Sonnets, Op. 22
Six Holderlin Fragments, Op. 61
Who are these Children?, Op. 84 (texts: Wm. Soutar)
*Songs from the Chinese, Op. 58
*Ian Bostridge, tenor; Antonio Pappano, piano; *Xuefei Yang, guitar*
[Warner, 2013]

This new disc has been... well, not quite "blowing me away" because it didn't grab me at first or even second audition, but it's been growing on me to the extent that I've needed to have another listen every day for the past week. Britten is a fine setter of words to music and has such an individual way of doing so. His careful use of dissonance and clever rhythmic variation and a spellbinding recital from Bostridge, an acknowledged Britten specialist, makes this quite special.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 1

Bruno Walter / NBC Symphony Orchestra

Live recording - April 8th, 1939


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> At work and listening to YT......having periodically listened to 'Celi' and been aware of the on going debate regarding his interpretations I thought now would be an opportunity to listen to his performance of the Brahms' Haydn Variations with the Munich Philharmonic......while (obviously!) slower it has a certain lightness and transparency that I find intriguing.......if that observation appears controversial to any of my esteemed 'colleagues' on YT who might have a 'downer' on the man I do apologise....


Agreed, Jim. I have no downer on Celi. I like some of his broad and expansive readings of Brahms and Bruckner. However, I draw the line at his Beethoven. His 7th is just awful and most of the others are a struggle for me to listen to.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

eljr said:


> Irmina Trynkos / Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe
> 
> Release Date September 1, 2017
> Duration55:58
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Orchestral
> Concerto


That title is certainly ambitious. Is it worth listening to? How would you describe it?


----------



## Score reader

Love Stravinsky's Concertino.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Vladimir Horowitz Recital 24-04-1946*
*
• Mendelssohn - Varations Serieuses
• Schumann - Arabesque Op.18
• Prokofiev - Sonata No. 7
• Chopin - Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Op.22
• Chopin - Etude Op.10 No.3 & 12
• Chopin - Etude Op.41 No.1 & 2
• Mendelssohn - Wedding marche variations
• Scarlatti - Sonata K/380
• Schumann - Traumerei
• Kabalevsky - Prelude Op.38
• Brahms - Waltz Op.39 No.15
• Sousa - Stars & Stripes 4-ever*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

bharbeke said:


> That title is certainly ambitious. Is it worth listening to? How would you describe it?


I do not have the gift to translate music to word so all I can do is share my level of personal enjoyment.

I do think it is well worth a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - symphonies and string quartets part one tonight.

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.2 in B [_To October_] with choral finale op.14 [Text: A. Bezymensky] (1927):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat [_The First of May_] with choral finale op.20 [Text: S. Kirsanov] (1929):



_Two Pieces_ op.36 (1931): ***
String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):
String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):
String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):

(*** retrospectively designated as op.36. The original op.36 was for a cartoon film score which was abandoned before completion)


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Piano Concertos 1, 2 & 3* Stephen Kovacevich, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The greatest piano concertos of the twentieth century? Well I'm inclined to think so! I love all three, from the austerities and precision of the sound world in the first, through the second with it's slightly mad night music in the second movement, to the gentle third which I find so emotionally moving.

And in this account one of my favourite pianists is the soloist. Many years ago I attended a concert in the round and I was sat barely 15 feet from him as he played Beethoven's final piano sonata. One of my most special musical experiences!


----------



## eljr

Paavo Järvi
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

Release Date September 28, 2004
Duration01:12:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Ballet
Symphony


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

La Nativité du Seigneur (1935)

1. La Vierge Et L'enfant
2. Les Bergers
3. Desseins Éternels
4. Le Verbe
5. Les Enfants De Dieu
6. Les Anges
7. Jésus Accepte La Souffrance
8. Les Mages
9. Dieu Parmi Nous
10. Le Banquet Céleste (1929)
11. Apparition De L'église Éternell (1932)


----------



## eljr

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan
Brahms: Ein Deutches Requiem

Released:
1985
Genre:
Classical


----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
_Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain_
Sarband
Osnabrücker Jugend Chor
_
Jaro_


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Rambler

*Bach Transcriptions* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Slatkin on Chandos








Maybe not one for the purists! Various Bach pieces (mainly organ) transcribed for orchestra by composers ranging from Respighi to Elgar. A bit of orchestral fun. And Bach's music is strong enough to shine through.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.4 in E Major

Helmut Muller-Bruhl leading the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## pmsummer

CLARIFICA ME
_Léon Berben Plays The Historical Organ At Oosthuizen (c. 1521)_
*William Byrd*
Léon Berben - organ
_
Ramée_


----------



## jim prideaux

Rimsky Korsakov Piano Concerto and Balakirev 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos-Binns, Lloyd-Jones and the English Northern Phil.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Golgotha. Locher, Graf, Dami, Fink, Brodard, Sinfonietta & Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## eljr

Simone Dinnerstein / Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Broadway-Lafayette: Ravel, Lasser, Gershwin

Release Date February 9, 2015
Duration01:08:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateJuly 2, 2014 - July 4, 2014
Recording Location
MDR Orchestersaal, Leipzig, Germany


----------



## Johnmusic

*A miracle of technique, tone and musicality.
Jascha Heifetz REC 1925-1934 Volume 2.wmv (3 hrs. and 23 mins. and 33 secs.)




*


----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Symphony No. 4 & Tintagel* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thompson on Chandos








This disc was the first Bax recording I bought. And an excellent sounding disc it is.

I'm still working on what I think of Bax's orchestral works. I instantly was attracted by the tone poems (such as Tintagel on this disc).

The symphonies I have struggled with rather more. They are full of wonderful passages of great poetry, but also sections which seemed rather noisy and thickly scored (the last movement in this symphony seems to me less inspired than the earlier movements). 
Maybe the fault is with me! I recently purchased the Vernon Handley boxed set of the symphonies to get a fuller picture of Bax the symphonist.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*






Listen to the last few minutes of the 2nd movement. That is some sparkling, dazzling piano work!


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Joe B

edit: I found this excellent article linked off of the Delos web site. "Richard Fairman pays tribute to Dmitri Hvorostovsky" at:

http://www.opera.co.uk/view-review.php?reviewID=161


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.39 in F Sharp Minor, Op.50, No.4

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Guest

If you are in the mood for some staggeringly virtuosic piano playing, then look no further! The Stravinsky, in particular, defies belief. It derives from Stravinsky's own piano duet version, and it's hard to believe at times that only one pianist is playing. Very close and clear sound.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice​_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra | Marin Alsop


----------



## Captainnumber36

Filomena Moretti: J.S. Bach

Parita BWV 1006A
Suite BWV 995
Suite BWV 996


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 1 in C major, op. 21 • Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 55 "Eroica"


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Mozart's "Sinfonia Concertante" and "Clarinet Concerto" by George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra with in-house musicians, Rafael Druian (violin) & Abraham Skernick (viola) on the "Sinfonia Concertante" and Robert Marcellus on the "Clarinet Concerto"...

Not a huge fan of Mozart, nor Szell; it's interesting how one of my favorite CDs involves the convergence of both. These Mozart's pieces are wonderful in that each exemplifies Mozart's sense of seamlessness; especially in the beautiful, soothing yet full-bodied Clarinet Concerto. Szell and his in-house soloists are excellent in these recordings; sparkling and crisp. 

While I usually prefer Bernstein expressive and enthusiastic approach to Szell's more refined and carefully-measured interpretations, there are a handful of Szell recordings that I favor: the above Mozart recordings, the Brahms Violin Concerto with David Oistrakh; and Mahler's 4th with Judith Raskin is so well-done that it practically ruined every other Mahler 4 for me.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Victoria Postnikova, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Kreisleriana & *Reubke*: Piano Sonata

Till Fellner

Reubke: Piano Sonata in B flat minor
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16


----------



## agoukass

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Early Violin Sonatas

Willi Boskovsky, violin
Lili Kraus, piano


----------



## kyjo

*Melartin - Symphony no. 4 Summer Symphony:*









This is a wonderfully uplifting, life-enhancing work. Melartin had a great sense of melody and orchestration which is on full display here. The gorgeous slow movement, with its rhapsodizing, wordless soprano solos, recalls the analogous movement of Nielsen's 3rd Symphony. While Melartin can be grouped stylistically with his contemporaries Sibelius, Atterberg, Stenhammar, et al. his harmonies are sometimes more advanced than any of these composers, recalling Ravel in spots.

*Ireland - String Quartet no. 2:*









Both of Ireland's SQs are early works, and are much more Brahmsian in tone than his mature, "English pastoral" works. This quartet contains some nice ideas and is very pleasant, but nothing really stood out too much to me.

*Hummel - Piano Concerto no. 2 in A minor:*









There's a reason this disc has garnered so much praise. This lovely concerto (which I honestly prefer to Chopin's concerti, which it influenced) is characterized by colorful, idiomatic piano writing, inventive orchestral accompaniment, and memorable melodic material. Hough and Thomson give a beautifully nuanced, dynamic performance.

*Sallinen - Symphonies nos. 1 and 2 Symphonic Dialogue:*









Having previously only heard Sallinen's deeply moving oratorio _Songs of Life and Death_ and his highly entertaining _Iron Age Suite_ (available on an Ondine CD), I am only now beginning to explore his symphonic output. These two compact symphonies (around a quarter of an hour each) impressed me greatly with their masterful orchestration (great use of percussion) and darkly atmospheric language.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Viola Tunnard (piano), Robert Tear (tenor), Neill Sanders (horn) & Lamar Crowson (piano), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D943, Op. post. 119
Schubert: Chor der Engel, D440
Schubert: Der Gondelfahrer, D809
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Gebet (Du Urquell aller güte) D815 (Fouqué)
Schubert: Gott im Ungewitter, D985
Schubert: Gott in der Natur D757 (Kleist)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Jünglingswonne, D983
Schubert: Nachthelle, D892 (Seidl)
Schubert: Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances, et al.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Fritz Reiner

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 6 in D flat major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 12 in D minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 13 in D major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 19 in B minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 21 in E minor
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 1 in C Major, Op. 46 No. 1
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 46 No. 3
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 9 in B major, Op. 72 No. 1
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 10 in E minor, Op. 72 No. 2
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Ricciardo e Zoraide

Alessandra Marianelli, Silvia Beltrami, Maxim Mironov, Randall Bills, Nahuel Di Pierro

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznań, Virtuosi Brunensis, José Miguel Pérez-Sierra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's Haydn string quartets op. 64, played by the Doric String Quartet. It's the only classical album I've heard the last week, in between D D D Donna Summer and practicing


----------



## Jacck

In the last couple of days, I have been listening mostly and repeatedly to *Hindemith's string quartets*. What an ingenious SQ cycle. I also listened to a couple of *Haydn SQs* and I am equally impressed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - symphonies and string quartets part two this late morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36):










Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939):



String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):
String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):
String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Orphee

Halfway through the disk 1


----------



## eljr

Gringolts String Quartet / Malin Hartelius
Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4

Release Date July, 2017
Duration01:04:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
SRF Studio, Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31 & 32

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen
> 
> Viola Tunnard (piano), Robert Tear (tenor), Neill Sanders (horn) & Lamar Crowson (piano), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)
> 
> Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey
> 
> Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D943, Op. post. 119
> Schubert: Chor der Engel, D440
> Schubert: Der Gondelfahrer, D809
> Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
> Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
> Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
> Schubert: Gebet (Du Urquell aller güte) D815 (Fouqué)
> Schubert: Gott im Ungewitter, D985
> Schubert: Gott in der Natur D757 (Kleist)
> Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
> Schubert: Jünglingswonne, D983
> Schubert: Nachthelle, D892 (Seidl)
> Schubert: Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
> Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921


Oh wow, this looks really really good. Lots of favourite Schubert lieder and not very common Auf dem Strom. I bought seperate Eloquence Peter Schreier disc instead of Schreier's 3cd box set (three main lieder cycles) only because of Auf dem Strom. I'll be buying it soon I think, I don't know how it eluded me so far


----------



## Marinera

A short interlude coincidentally that happened also to be my lunch break - guitar music courtesy Captainnumber36 - Albeniz- Asturias, and Bach sonata BWV1003

Annd now - Orphee, disc 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin Concertos

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Salvatore Accardo (violins)

English Chamber Orchestra

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043: Largo ma non tanto
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Kieran

Beethoven's 29th piano sonata. Lord Brendel steering the truck, on Brilliant Classics...


----------



## realdealblues

*Edward Elgar*
_Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61_
*[Rec. 1976]*







Violin: Pinchas Zukerman
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI_


----------



## Pugg

​


*Nielsen*: Piano Pieces
Leif Ove Andsnes
Another one saved from the neighbours bin.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rimsky Korsakov Piano Concerto and Balakirev 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos-Binns, Lloyd-Jones and the English Northern Phil.


......and on to Rimsky Korsakov's 3rd Symphony-YT at work, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky and Bartok*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano Concerto No. 2 & *Liszt*: Piano Concerto No. 1

Charles Rosen (piano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Pritchard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphony No. 25*
Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (thanks to CaptainNumber36 for this and other YT links recently)






This is my 3rd version of the symphony, and it is the first to knock my socks off. Movements 1, 3, and 4 are all sensational here, and the other is probably as good as it can be.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Nielsen*: Piano Pieces
> Leif Ove Andsnes
> Another one saved from the neighbours bin.


Can we swap our neighbours?

Mine throw away only old matrrasses and the like


----------



## Guest

*Wagner*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate
*


----------



## Merl

Dvorak symphony 4 for me today. Belohlavek really teases the excitement outta this one. Great performance.


----------



## Torkelburger

John Harbison
Symphony No. 6
Boston Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, cond.


----------



## Guest

*Sweelinck*


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan: Orchestra Spectaculars from Handel to Bartók

CD 1: Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 5

Release Date
May 27, 2014
Genre
Classical
Duration
15:57:53


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Violin Sonatas Op. 24 & 30 (No. 1 & 2).

Arthur Grumiaux: Violin
Clara Haskil: Piano


----------



## Captainnumber36

Schubert Piano Trios. Voces Intimae


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos








Second time listen to these two symphonies for me. I think you have to surrender yourself to the music on it's journey, and then I find it effective. The fifth symphony is dedicated to Sibelius, and apparently Bax was significantly influenced by Sibelius - although I can't say the influence is that clear to me here.

This is impressive music well played by the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley. Excellent recording by Chandos too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messaien, Des Canyons Aux Etoiles*


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

CD 2

L 'Ascention
Les Corps Glorieux


----------



## Boston Charlie

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Symphony No. 25*
> Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (thanks to CaptainNumber36 for this and other YT links recently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd version of the symphony, and it is the first to knock my socks off. Movements 1, 3, and 4 are all sensational here, and the other is probably as good as it can be.


Bernstein was not bad in Mozart, despite not being known for it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose, Une Barque sur l'ocean*

Boulez sets aside his lab coat and sounds ethereal here.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Mahler's 4th Symphony (Judith Raskin/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra); Britten: Songs from the Chinese, Folk Songs Arrangements & Second Lute Song of the Earl of Essex (Peter Pears/Julian Bream)...

While not a huge fan of Szell, his recording of Mahler 4 w/Ms. Raskin is about the finest I've ever heard; so exemplar that it practically ruined ever other recording of Mahler 4 for me. The 4th is the shortest and one of the best loved of Mahler's symphonies (maybe, best loved, because it is the shortest). The final movement that attempts to reflect a child's idea of heaven is about as close as we can get to heaven while here on earth. 

The songs and folk-song arrangements by Britten are excellent. While Peter Pears' name usually doesn't come immediately to mind when discussing the world's greatest tenors, his is a very distinct voice, and as far as Britten's music is concerned, Pears is one with the composer.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin; Hungarian Peasant Songs; Roumanian Folk Dances* Budapest Festival Orchestra conducted by Ivan Fischer on Philips








Some delightful folk music inspired pieces alongside the impressive Miraculous Mandarin ballet music. This ballet almost seems like a Bartok reply to Stravinsky's Rite of Spring ballet.

Hungarian musicians playing Hungarian music - with style!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for tener sax, Ballade for alto sax, 3 danses for soprano sax, 'Petite Complainte' for soprano sax, Sonata de Chiesa for soprano sax and organ. Bornkamp (ottavo)


----------



## Guest

*Ravel*


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail (oh joy, Hanson that is new for me!):


----------



## jim prideaux

Svetlanov and the USSR S.O performing Balakirev's 1st Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - symphonies and string quartets part three this evening.

Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (c.1939-41):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):



Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):










String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960): 
String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):


----------



## Johnmusic

*Grieg - 24 Lyric Pieces - Richter Greece 1993 Sviatoslav Richter Live recording, Athens & Kozani, X.1993
Edvard Grieg*

_*Lyric Pieces

Arietta op.12 n°1 0:00
Waltz op.12 n°2 1:20
Watchman's Song op.12 n°3 3:22
Fairy Dance op.12 n°4 6:30
Norwegian Dance Halling op.38 n°4 7:28
Kanon op.38 n°8 8:25
Butterfly op.43 n°1 13:26
To the Spring op.43 n°6 15:24
Valse-Impromptu op.47 n°1 20:14
Norwegian Dance Gangar op.54 n°2 23:28
Scherzo op.54 n°5 27:14
Bell ringing op.54 n°6 30:42
Secret op.57 n°4 34:17
She dances op.57 n°5 39:45
Home-Sickness op.57 n°6 42:56
Phantom op.62 n°5 47:55
Wedding-Day in Troldhaugen op.65 n°6 50:22
Evening in the moutains op.68 n°4 56:40
Puck op.71 n°3 1:00:18
Peace of the woods op.71 n°4 1:02:14
Gone op.71 n°6 1:07:29
Remembrances op.71 n°7 1:09:59
Summer evening op.71 n°2 1:12:10
Notturno op.54 n°4 1:15:04

*_*



*


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Chicago SO, Haitink.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 5
Leopold Stokowski 
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1780, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1953.


----------



## Guest

I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised by this recording: I wasn't sure Perahia was the man for the "Hammerklavier." He does, however, play it with considerable power, and of course, beauty. Wonderfully resonant sound (96k/24bit FLAC).


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail (2 disc set)....listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mendelson Piano Trios: Voces Intimae


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail (2 disc set)....now listening to James McCarthy's "Code Breaker":










edit: I can't wait to listen to both of these works again tomorrow. I'm more than impressed.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*:
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Kozeluch*: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Trios, Op. 70 Nos. 1 "Ghost" & 2

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Hephzibah Menuhin, piano
Maurice Gendron, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Opera Arias*

Lucia Popp/ Leonard Slatkin


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Grin and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## Pugg

Honegger:* Symphony No*. 5 'Di Tre re',

Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Neeme Järvi
For the Saturday symphony Tradition


----------



## Taplow

*Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder*
Cheryl Studer
Staatskapelle Dresden: Giuseppe Sinopoli
DG: 439 865-2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet* : Symphony in C major
Petite Suite d'Orchestre "Jeux d'Enfants" op.22
Suite "La Jolie Fille de Perth"

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, dir. Ernest Ansermet

Decca SXL 2275 - Rare original UK stereo pressing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Rusalka, Op. 114
Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## eljr

Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date 2017
Duration01:13:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - symphonies and string quartets part four this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953):










Symphony no.11 in G-minor [_The Year 1905_] op.103 (1957):



Symphony no.12 in D-minor [_The Year 1917_] op.112 (1961):



String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):
String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Guest

A Classic !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Guastavino & Rachmaninoff*

Martin Klett

Guastavino: Bailecito (1940)
Guastavino: Cantos Populares (10)
Guastavino: Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)
Guastavino: Sonatina in G minor
Guastavino: Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## Guest

Szymanowski
Complete Piano Music

Sinae Lee

I have concluded that, for me, Szymanowki's solo piano works come a very respectable second to Scriabin's. I fear it may even have become my joint favourite. This 4 CD collection is a regular visitor to my player.


----------



## eljr

Boston Trio
Elegy and Blues

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration01:01:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Paine Hall, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "Dinorah" (Ang/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #4 (Abbado/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

*Poulenc*: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Guest

CD 20


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale", 2nd spin:


----------



## kyjo

jim prideaux said:


> Melartin-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Grin and the Tampere P.O.


Great stuff (although I don't know the 2nd yet)! What did you make of the 4th?


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> Honegger:* Symphony No*. 5 'Di Tre re',
> 
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Neeme Järvi
> For the Saturday symphony Tradition


I listened to this recording via Spotify for the Saturday Symphony, I also tried the Plasson recording. Whilst admitting this is a Symphony that is new to me Jarvi seemed to make a more convincing case for the work.


----------



## Joe B

James McCarthy's "Code Breaker", 2nd spin:

View attachment 102385


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## jim prideaux

kyjo said:


> Great stuff (although I don't know the 2nd yet)! What did you make of the 4th?


have had the Ondine recordings for a while and the 4th is marvellous-had not listened to any of the symphonies for a while and a post reminded me of them-possibly by your good self?

more importantly perhaps is the lingering question as to why Melartin has not emerged from the huge shadow cast upon Finnish music by Sibelius-I would be one of the last people to question the greatness of Sibelius but in the case of Melartin it would be beneficial if he were to heard and acknowledged!


----------



## Malx

Music by Biber and Fux from the disc below which makes up part of a 99c download from the classicselect website entitled "Big Harnoncourt Box"
All pieces feature Concentus Musicus Wien conducted by Harnoncourt.


----------



## Malx

More from the classic select cheapie downloads this time a selection of Rameau's - Pieces de clavecin en concerts played by Gustav Leonhardt with Harnoncourt and Fryden.
These pieces are featured on the "Big Gustav Leonhardt Box"


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

​
Johann Joseph* Fux:* Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid

Fux: Ad te, Domine levavi K153
Fux: Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Fux: Ave Maria K151
Fux: Ave Regina caelorum K205
Fux: Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Fux: In expositione funeris
Fux: Kirchensonate in G K320
Fux: Libera me Domine K54
Fux: Pastorale K396
Fux: Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - fifth and final instalment of his symphonies and string quartets for the rest of the day. Most of this late music is sombre, but its potency is remarkable.

Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor [_Babi-Yar_] for bass, bass chorus and orchestra op.113 [Text: Y. Yevtushenko] (1962):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: F. Lorca/G. Apollinaire/W. Küchelbecker/R.M. Rilke] (1969):



Symphony no.15 in A op.141 (1971):










String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1969-70):
String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):
String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

Koanga ( opera) and The Song of the High Hills

CD 14 & 15


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Triple Violin Concerto in G Minor, BWV 1056R

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach-Collegium Stuttgart -- Isabelle Faust, Muriel Cantoreggi and Christoph Poppen, violins


----------



## Taggart

Malx said:


> More from the classic select cheapie downloads this time a selection of Rameau's - Pieces de clavecin en concerts played by Gustav Leonhardt with Harnoncourt and Fryden.
> These pieces are featured on the "Big Gustav Leonhardt Box".
> 
> View attachment 102387


At last - a recommendation that *doesn't* break the bank!


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.7 & Nr. 11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Seherstam (BIS)

Pettersson: Barfatasanger, 6 Sanger. Groop, Garben (CPO)


----------



## Judith

Listening to
Holst The Planets
Charles Dutoit
Montreal Symphony Orchestra

Reading the booklet, did not realise the music is about the astrology side. Always thought it was the planets themselves. Can relate to it more.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony 9 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezula, Gustavo Dudamel.

This is a studio quality Flac download I got from Qobuz sometime ago but this is it's first outing.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.3 in B Flat

Jana Brozkova, oboe -- Jan Jouza, violin -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Frantisek Xaver Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Kieran

Karl Bohm and the Berlin Philly performing Mozart's "Prague" (38th) symph, the 3 movement work in D, the opening of which can be heard as a precursor to the dramatic music music of Don Giovanni, which wasn't far away. Despite only having 3 movements, this is a large work in the development of Mozart's symphonies. 

I like Bohm for some Mozart, but I have my qualms about this boxset of the complete symphonies because he doesn't observe the repeats in the opening movement of the Jupiter, which is not only a musical travesty, but highly arrogant on his part...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

jim prideaux said:


> have had the Ondine recordings for a while and the 4th is marvellous-had not listened to any of the symphonies for a while and a post reminded me of them-possibly by your good self?
> 
> more importantly perhaps is the lingering question as to why Melartin has not emerged from the huge shadow cast upon Finnish music by Sibelius-I would be one of the last people to question the greatness of Sibelius but in the case of Melartin it would be beneficial if he were to heard and acknowledged!


Absolutely agree with this!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.4 in B Flat, Op.60

Wilhelm Furtwangler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Rambler

*Berg: Lulu* Teresa Stratas and the Orchestre de l'Opera de Paris conducted by Pierre Boulez on DG








One of my favourite Opera recordings. And (alongside the Berg Violin Concerto) my earliest experiences of the Second Viennese School. I've always found Berg the easiest of the Second Viennese School to appreciate. I'm still slightly scared of Schoenberg!!

Any way there is such a lot of yearning in this very dark opera.


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD called Death and the Maiden by Patricia Kopatchinskaja and the St Paul Chamber Orchestra. Somehow this didn't appeal when I first heard about it even though I'm a real Kopatchinskaja fan. I just don't usually feel that arrangements of chamber pieces for string orchestra work well and the idea of splitting the major work around other very different short pieces seemed potentially perverse. But it's really great! The St Paul orchestra is excellent and the arrangement of the quartet reminds me a little of the composer's string orchestra arrangement of Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence, another arrangement that I love.

Followed with Dvorak's string serenade, played by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

Eventyr
Hassan Incidental Music

CD 10


----------



## WVdave

Bruckner; Symphony No. 5 In B Flat Major
Hans Knappertsbusch Conducting The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
London Records ‎- CSA 2205, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1956.


----------



## Malx

The fifth and final disc of the Ligeti Project - I am a little perplexed, the earlier works on this disc are very accessible, enjoyable but not how I imagine Ligeti's music to be, then we get imo the most difficult pieces in the box. 
Juxtaposed deliberately, perhaps, more likely just to fit things into the playing time of a disc - I don't think I'll rush back to listen to Aventures/ Nouvelles Aventures or Artikulation again.
Still, overall a worthwhile box set.


----------



## Joe B

2nd or 3rd spin of Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sergei Lemeshev - 10 Schubert Lieder

1) Evening Serenade - Ständchen (1948 - piano: Makarov)
2) An Die Musik (To Music) (1948 - piano: Makarov)
3) Der Leiermann - "The Organ Grinder" (1948 - piano: Makarov)
4) Die Vögel - Birds (1953 - piano: H. Walter)
5) Erntelied - Harvest (1953 - piano: H. Walter)
6) Du bist die Ruh - You, my peace -(1953 - piano: H. Walter)
7) Rätsel by Robert Schumann (from "Myrthen", No.25) Enigma/Riddle (1954 - piano: S. Stuchevskiy)
8) Barcarolle -Auf dem Wasser zu singen - "To Be Sung Upon Water" (1963 - piano: D. Lerner)
9) Das Wandern - On the way -(1963 - piano: D. Lerner)
10) Der Goldschmiedsgesell (1972 - piano: D. Lerner*


----------



## Malx

Another final disc from a box set - this time the "Sibelius Great performances" box concluded with the Symphony No 5 played by the LSO conducted by Sir Alexander Gibson along with various other orchestral works.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joachim Raff - Piano Quintet (1862)

I. Allegro moderato assai - 00:00
II. Allegro vivace, quasi presto - 10:33
III. Andante, quasi larghetto mosso - 15:59
IV. Allegro brioso, patetico - 26:51




*


----------



## Kieran

The Goldberg Variations by JS Bach, performed by Glenn Gould, 1955. This disc also has some outages from the session at the end.

This will be followed by some piano trios by Mozart, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, on Naxos...


----------



## Guest

No.6 from this glorious 3-SACD set.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight a Haydn Symphony being discussed on another thread:

Symphony No26 Lamentatione - AAM, Hogwood.


----------



## Score reader

_Sempre Libera_ on repeat.


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
_Folias Criollas_
Tembembe Ensamble Continuo
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
*Jordi Savall* - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car on WRCB Boston: Enesco's Rumanian Rhapsody #1 (Erich Kunzel/Cincinnati Pops Orch.)...

While certainly not the deepest or most profound work of classical music, Enesco's RR #1 is probably one of the most fun works ever composed by anyone.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## JohnD

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised by this recording: I wasn't sure Perahia was the man for the "Hammerklavier." He does, however, play it with considerable power, and of course, beauty. Wonderfully resonant sound (96k/24bit FLAC).


Murray's the man!


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (french horn), Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's Symphony 8. Bernstein.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Uchida: Assorted Piano solo works by Mozart including three Sonatas and a Fantasia in C.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1, 2 & 4

Arthur Grumiaux, Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus/ Two Motets et al
_Teresa Berganza_
Antonio Ros-Marba conducting


----------



## Captainnumber36

Schubert: Two String Trios & a Piano Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op.25 (orch. Schoenberg)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle
Recorded: 1984-06-19
Recording Venue: 19 June 1984. The Maltings, Snape

Vinyl edition


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op.25 (orch. Schoenberg)
> 
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Simon Rattle
> Recorded: 1984-06-19
> Recording Venue: 19 June 1984. The Maltings, Snape
> 
> Vinyl edition


I've never seen Rattle with colored hair! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*- Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra

Jennifer Larmore (Elisabetta), Bruce Ford (Leicester), Majella Cullagh (Matilde), Maneula Custer (Enrico), Antoninio Siragusa (Norfolk), Colin Lee (Guglielmo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuliano Carella


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Beethoven Symphony 9 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezula, Gustavo Dudamel.
> 
> This is a studio quality Flac download I got from Qobuz sometime ago but this is it's first outing.
> 
> View attachment 102389


That whole Dudamel cycle is very good. Recommended.


----------



## Judith

JohnD said:


> Murray's the man!


Just bought his performances of Beethoven Piano Concertos.


----------



## eljr

Coro Vox Aeterna / Isabel Bayrakdarian
Mother of Light: Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:01:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateAugust 3, 2015 - August 7, 2015
Recording Location
First Congregational Church, Fresno, California


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Concerti Grossi Op.3
Alcina, HWV 34-Overture
Ariodante, HWV 33- Ballet Music Selections.
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Jacck

*Erkki Melartin - Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn - String Quartet 4* (beautiful)
*Ravel - piano concerto* - listened yesterday, great


----------



## eljr

Vadim Gluzman / Glorious Percussion / Jonathan Nott / Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
Sofia Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion; In Tempus Praesens

Release Date October 25, 2011
Duration01:11:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateDecember 3, 2008 & December 4, 2008
Recording Location
KKL Luzern


----------



## Boston Charlie

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven's Symphony 8. Bernstein.


Which recording, The earlier Columbia rec w/the NYPO or the later DG rec w/the Vienna Phil?

The earlier Beethoven cycle that Bernstein made with the NYPO is one of my favorite of all Beethoven cycles; not perfect but full of the energy and enthusiasm that characterizes Bernstein's Columbia/NYPO recordings practically across the repertoire; but the later DG/Vienna recordings are good too, as a slower, older Bernstein gets some beautiful sounds from the Vienna Phil.


----------



## Pugg

*Malipiero*: Fantasie di ogni giorno, Passacaglie & Concerti

Orchestra sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia

Malipiero: Concerti
Malipiero: Fantasie di Ogni Giorno
Malipiero: Passacaglie


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #14:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Ensemble Le Nuove Muscihe, Wendy Roobol (soprano), Hugo Naeseens (tenor), Falco van Loon (tenor)
*Conductor:* Krijn Koetsveld
*Composer:* Avo Part
*Recording:* Recorded 10/16 St Martinuskekk, Hoogland, The Netherlands
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label: *Brilliant


----------



## Boston Charlie

Joe B said:


> 2nd spin:


I love Copland's Old American Songs; don't have the above recordings but two others: one by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir w/Michael Tilson Thomas & the Utah Symphony Orchestra; the other by William Warfield w/the composer, Aaron Copland & the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. It's amazing to me how Copland re-arranges simple little American songs and hymns for orchestra and somehow retains the simple folk-like, small-town element.

While the Mormon Tabernacle Choir can at times, sound a bit too polished and sanitized for my ears, I'd say that in the above mentioned recording, their style seems to sound appropriately "Americana". Without taking a thing away from the Mormons, though, the great and powerful baritone, William Warfield, does the most justice to Old American Songs, as he is at once super-masculine yet also very tender.

I remember watching a TV broadcast of the movie, "Show Boat" with my grandfather, who was a tough, Italian-American, working-class, beer-drinking, retired construction worker and WWII veteran. As Warfield sang "Old Man River", their were tears streaming down my grandfather's face.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> *Mozart*: Horn Concertos 1-4
> 
> Barry Tuckwell (french horn), Barry Tuckwell (horn)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


Inspired by the above post by "Pugg" started the day w/Barry Tuckwell and Sir Neville and friends doing Mozart's Horn Concertos 3 & 4. Knowing Tuckwell from one of my favorite CDs that includes Britten's lovely "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings", and knowing Mozart; I said to myself: "I bet that Mozart/Tuckwell is just the thing to mellow out the morning."

I found it on YouTube, obviously taken from an LP; still beautiful...

Now listening to Tuckwell playing a sonata for horn and piano, also from YouTube (Up Next), with unknown accompanist; I'm guessing an earlier work by Beethoven, also quite mellow, at least in the first movement, nearly "Mozartian" in character.


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Release Date
2/18/2011
Genre
Classical

CD 6 
Life of Mary


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - chamber and piano works - part one of two. All bar the latest work were composed by the time Korngold was 18-19 - and he was 12, or 13 at the most, when the earliest three were finished. However, there are no discernible signs of either naiveté or over-reach here - on the contrary, they are advanced to the point of making a mockery of his tender years.

Piano Trio in D op.1 (1909-10):










Violin Sonata in G op.6 (1912-13):
Piano Quintet in E op.15 (1922-23):










String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-16):










Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor WoO (1908-09):
Piano Sonata no.2 in E op.2 (1910):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée & Bryn* Under The Stars
Songs from shows including Sweeney Todd, Les Misérables, The King and I, Kiss Me Kate, et al.

Flaherty, S: Wheels of a dream (from Ragtime)
Holmes, R: Moonfall (from The Mystery of Edwin Drood)
Kander, J: I don't remember you (from Woman of the Year)
Kander, J: Sometimes a day goes by (from Woman of the Year)
Lloyd Webber, A: All I ask of you (from The Phantom of the Opera)
Lloyd Webber, A: All The Love I Have (from The Beautiful Game)
Lloyd Webber, A: The Phantom of the Opera
Porter, C: So in Love
Presgurvic: Aimer (from Roméo et Juliette)
Rodgers, R: Hello young lovers (from The King and I)
Schönberg, C-M: Stars (from Les Misérables)
Simon, L: How could I ever know (from The Secret Garden)
Sondheim: I wish I could forget you...Loving you (from Passion)
Sondheim: Sweeney Todd: Not while I'm around
Sondheim: Sweeney Todd: Pretty Women
Willson: Seventy-Six Trombones


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Gregorian Chant*

CD 3
Easter Resurrexit


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just finished listening to "Old American Songs" by Copland featuring the wonderful William Warfield w/the Aaron Copland and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra (see above post on Old American Songs). 

Still in a mood for Americana, Now listening on YouTube to "Frostiania" by Randall Thompson by the Harvard University Choir w/piano accompaniment. 

Randall Thompson was a 2nd tier American composer from the same generation as Copland, Barber, Bernstein, Virgil Thomson (no relation), William Schuman, Walter Piston and company; only known for a handful of works on the fringes of the basic repertoire. 

Even so, I love "Frostiania", a musical arrangement of the poems of Robert Frost. At first I was reluctant to hear "Frostiania" because in my young years I was so taken with Frost's poems. His dark New England moods seemed to fit my lonely and lost young years (I'm much happier to be middle-aged). Be that as it may, Frost still occupied a certain place in my mind and I didn't know how well a musical setting would fit my own contextual framework. 

When I finally got around to "Frostiania", I was not disappointed as Randall Thompson really seems to get the nuances of Frost, the feeling of New England with a subtle dark undertone. It's the first time I heard "Frostiania" done by the Harvard Choir; excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD that arrived yesterday - Late Works by Elliott Carter with an all-star group of performers (mostly Aimard, Knussen but also Faust and Queyras). Relatively accessible - Carter perhaps mellowed in his later years - and enjoyable even on first hearing. I'll enjoy getting to know these fairly substantial pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​
Louis-Ferdinand* Hérold* : Piano Concertos: No. 1 in E major / No. 2 in E flat major
Angéline Pondepeyre (piano)
WDR Rundfunkorchester/Conrad Van Alphen


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Malx

I thought I'd sample the Brahms Symphonies from the Boston SO under Nelsons so this afternoon I gave No 3 a try via Spotify.
I then played an old favourite - the '53 NYPO recording from Bruno Walter.

As you would expect the sound quality of the new recording is light years ahead of the mono sound from the fifties of the Walter, but did I enjoy the performance more - tough question, the Bostonians play extremely well for Nelsons (live recording) but maybe Nelsons pulled the tempos around a bit more than I would like.
I would describe the difference between the two approaches thus - where Brahms slows the tempos down Walter slows and looks at the scenery Nelsons almost stops the car to do so. Just my initial thoughts. 
I'll stick with Abbado for a relatively new take on these great Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

*Weber - Clarinet Quintet; Grand Duo Concertante; 7 Variations on a theme from Silvana*

Janet Hilton (clarinet); Keith Swallow (piano); Lindsay String Quartet


----------



## Judith

Listening to
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Mozart Clarinet Quintet

Andrew Marriner
ASMF and ASMF Chamber Ensemble
Sir Neville Marriner

Really enjoying this CD. Very refreshing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


very interesting.... what did you think?


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rheinberger: Sacred Choral Works

Release Date November 6, 2007
Duration56:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn*
String Quartets Op.55 "Tost I"
No. 1 in A, 2 in F minor 'The Razor' & No. 3 in B
*London Haydn Quartet *[Hyperion, 2017]










*
Bartók*
Complete music for piano CD 3
For Children, Sz42
*Zoltan Kocsis* [Decca, 2010]


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> very interesting.... what did you think?


It's good. There is a similar offering from Pentatone, but I've only heard the samples at prestoclassical.com. The soprano in the Pentatone disc sings with a lot of vibrato, which to me does not really fit the art song genre as well as it might, say, in opera. I prefer this offering from Delos.


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie LeClair (1687-1764): Violin Sonata in E Minor, Op.3, No.6

Harmonie Universelle: Florian Deuter and Monica Waismann, violins


----------



## Enthusiast

More "messing about with Schubert" - Berio's Rendering, a work that takes the sketches for what might have become Schubert's 10th symphony and sort of completes it. Where feasible this involves Schubertian music but elsewhere Berio's filling-in is pure Berio. This account is the one conducted by Edward Gardner.


----------



## Kieran

Enthusiast said:


> More "messing about with Schubert" - Berio's Rendering, a work that takes the sketches for what might have become Schubert's 10th symphony and sort of completes it. Where feasible this involves Schubertian music but elsewhere Berio's filling-in is pure Berio. This account is the one conducted by Edward Gardner.


Yeah, I think it's both risky and presumptuous to try finish off a great master's unfinished work. Best to leave it as it is, imo...


----------



## eljr

Neeme Järvi / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration01:22:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateJune 25, 2015 - June 27, 2015
Recording Location
Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, two of his late symphonic poems - The Water Goblin & The Noon Witch played idiomatically by the Czech PO conducted by Zdenek Chalabala.
For me these performances are as good as any I've heard and benefit greatly from the sound that the Czech PO make - highly recommended.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Kieran said:


> Yeah, I think it's both risky and presumptuous to try finish off a great master's unfinished work. Best to leave it as it is, imo...


Well, I do like the Payne completion of Elgar 3 and have not ruled out Mahler 10. But Rendering is something different. You get bits of what sound like convincing Schubert and bits - presumably where the sketches provided little or no guidance - where the whole thing seems to be dissolving into a very different sound world. I find it strangely effective, like viewing the well-lit relic of an ancient castle in a modern city at night!


----------



## Enthusiast

Those are exceptional accounts of Dvorak tone poems, Malx. But I don't know the recording of the symphony. Is it as revelatory?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Horn Concerto No.3 in E Flat, KV 447

Herbert von Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra -- Dennis Brain, horn


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Those are exceptional accounts of Dvorak tone poems, Malx. But I don't know the recording of the symphony. Is it as revelatory?


The recording of the Symphony is conducted by Zdenek Kosler not Chalabala. It of course benefits from the idiomatic playing of the Czech PO but, whilst it is very good, I wouldn't say it reaches the heights of the Symphonic poems which are on another level imo.


----------



## Malx

A fantastic work that I tend to forget about but each time I play it I listen in awe.

Schoenberg, String Trio - Leopold String Trio.


----------



## cougarjuno

Tcherepnin Piano Concertos 1, 4 and 5

Murrary McLachlan (piano) Chetham's Symphony Orchestra/ Julian Clayton










Tcherepnin's compositions aren't heard much and rarely programmed except for solo piano works (and then usually by conservatory students) but he is an interesting composer with diverse influences -- from atonal to Asian music. The Piano Concerto # 4 is quite unique in its program of a Chinese village fantasy.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 182, for Palm Sunday. Reynolds, Schreier, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Rambler

*Cantigas of Santa Maria of Alfonso X* The Martin Best Ensemble on Nimbus Records








Well last night I listened to the complex harmonies and dark world of Berg's Lulu. Tonight a complete contrast, This medieval music is so clean and simple. Very refreshing!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Jenkins' "Gloria":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Theatre Overture*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

The second and final part of Erich Wolfgang Korngold's chamber and piano works.

Suite for two violins, cello and piano left hand op.23 (1930):










String Quartet no.1 in A op.16 (1920-23):
String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.26 (1933):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.33 (1944-45):










_Vier kleine Karikaturen für Kinder (Four Little Caricatures for Children)_ op.19 (1926):
_Geschichten von Strauss (Tales from Strauss)_ op.21 (1927):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.25 (1931):


----------



## Rambler

*Agricola: Missa In Myne Zyn* Capilla Flamenca directed by Dirk Snellings on Ricercar








My only disc of Agricola and a relatively recent purchase. I'm not familiar with his music. There is something satisfying with renaissance choral music - but I'm no expert and whilst enjoying choral music from this period, I have great difficulty in recognising the composers in much of this repertoire!


----------



## Guest

Yes, you are reading those timings correctly! On paper, this may seem like one of the most perverse Bach recordings ever made, but in reality, it's quite compelling due to his masterful touch. The glacial tempos certainly allow the intricate voices to clearly emerge. The sound quality is superb, too. (I bought it as a hi-res FLAC.) I might not want this to be my only performance of these pieces, but I thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, you are reading those timings correctly! On paper, this may seem like one of the most perverse Bach recordings ever made, but in reality, it's quite compelling due to his masterful touch. The glacial tempos certainly allow the intricate voices to clearly emerge. The sound quality is superb, too. (I bought it as a hi-res FLAC.) I might not want this to be my only performance of these pieces, but I thoroughly enjoy it.


Interesting! Here's Batagov's Partita No. 4 on YouTube.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphony 7, Bernstein!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pelleas und Melisande*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hector Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), Op.5
Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus with Richard Lewis (Tenor)*

A fantastic performance recorded live in concert at the Royal Albert Hall, 13th December 1959 released as part of the BBC Legends.

It is an excellent live recording, full of spirit and atmosphere. The performances are delivered with care and passion - instrumentally and vocally. It has a distinct atmosphere and energy - an immensely rewarding recording.

There are many fine interpreters of Berlioz but few if any can match the total package that Beecham brings with his interpretations and what he draws from his players - in Berlioz but also in French Music generally. Beecham has such a natural affinity and style.

Igor Markevitch and Pierre Monteux come an _extremely_ _close_ joint second - about a cat's whisker of separation. Musically, I regard all three extremely highly.

I haven't heard enough of Colin Davis' recordings yet to comment though I understand they are regarded highly.


----------



## Rambler

*Anna Caterina Antonacci - Era la Notte* on naïve







Baroque vocal music including Claudio Monteverdi; Pietro Giramo - and Barbara Strozzi. Yes a comparatively successful female baroque composer (as well as singer). Rumoured to having a scandalous sex life - this is more likely to be unfounded gossip put about by males jealous of her success!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Horowitz: Mozart Piano Concertos/Sonatas


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scriabin's "Symphony #3: The Divine Poem":


----------



## Kieran

Mozart piano trios, volume 2, the Kungsbacka Trio on Naxos. Not sure of the playlist, but I think it includes K548 and K564. Randomly listening. These are gems...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus. Hill (Regis)


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## KenOC

Berlioz's _Requiem_, Robert Shaw and the Atlanta forces. I've never actually listened to this work. Hey, it's good!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Holst - The Planets


----------



## Boston Charlie

KenOC said:


> Berlioz's _Requiem_, Robert Shaw and the Atlanta forces. I've never actually listened to this work. Hey, it's good!


While I'm not a huge fan of Requiem Masses, the Berlioz is quite impressive as the composer unleashes the apocalypse in full force. Even so, the highlight, to me, has always been the beautiful and tender, Sanctus. While Colin Davis w/the London Symphony and Ronald Dowd is the most balanced rendition; the one by recently fallen James Levine, that he made w/the Berlin Philharmonic and Luciano Pavarotti ties Davis/LSO/Dowd as my favorite just because of Pavarotti's handling of the Sanctus where one wishes that it might go on forever.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Earlier today on YouTube several songs and excerpts by pre-Baroque English composers: William Byrd ("Tristitia et Anxietas", "Lullaby"), Thomas Tallis (Spem and Alium) and my favorite, Orlando Gibbons ("What is Our Life?", "See the World")...

All by various artists; beautiful.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Debussy - La Mer


----------



## laurie

Captainnumber36 said:


> Debussy - La Mer


Which recording?


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


>


Joe B! I just nominated a song from this cd in Bulldog's miniatures game, before I popped over here & saw _this _~ & it appears that we were listening to this at _the very same time!_ Which song was I listening to, you might ask? 
_ *Laurie's Song*_. (of course!)
Songs (vocals) are usually not my thing, but this one is really special to me, & Upshaw's version is the best. :angel:

(And I'm sure that you'll want to visit the game & vote for it!  )


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## Captainnumber36

laurie said:


> Which recording?


Berliner Philharmoniker - Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *; Piano sonatas
Op78/79/81a/90
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Flavius

Ludford: Missa Benedicta et venerabila. The Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you love Beethoven and have not heard George Onslow you probably should. His music is very melodic and expressive and at times reminiscent of Beethoven. Tonight listening to his symphonies 2 & 4.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moved on to this wonderful recording of Franz Schmidt's Symphonies. Currently listening to Symphony No. 1. Very expressive and somewhat reminiscent of Brahms. Lush with very nice melodies. Found this at a used boostore here and coudn't be happier.


----------



## chefmclean

Enesco: Romanian Rhapsodies 1&2, Romanian Poem
Romanian Broadcasting Orchestra and Chorus






Big fan of this so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*- Symphony no.3
Ortrun Wenkel / The London PHilharmonic Choir / The Southen Boys' Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. Klaus Tennstedt

EMI 2C 167-03835 / 6 - Digital stereo pressing. _2xLPs box set._

Booklet included.


----------



## Merl

Gonna give Jordan's Schubert disc a spin on the way to work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & *Ravel*: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La Traviata

Anna Moffo (Violetta Valery), Richard Tucker (Alfredo Germont), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont), Anna Reynolds (Flora Bervoix), Liliana Poli (Annina), Piero de Palma (Gastone), Franco Calabrese (Baron Duphol), Maria Callas (soprano)

Chorus and Orchestra of Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Fernando Previtali conduting


----------



## Guest

*Musica della Capella Sistina*

A really fine disc.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*- Symphony no.3
> Ortrun Wenkel / The London PHilharmonic Choir / The Southen Boys' Choir
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> EMI 2C 167-03835 / 6 - Digital stereo pressing. _2xLPs box set._
> 
> Booklet included.


Have the whole box set performed by them. Very powerful and full. Really like them


----------



## Jacck

*Rachmaninov piano concerto 1
Mozart piano concerto 20
Mozart sinfonia concertante
Elgar symphony 2*


----------



## eljr

Capella de la Torre
Isabella: Music for a Queen

Genre
Classical
Release Date
11/11/2014


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5* - "Emperor"+ Concerto for Piano, Violin & Cello

Claudio Arrau, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink *

Claudio Arrau, Henryk Szeryng, János Starker, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Taplow

*Vivaldi: Violin Concertos*
Giuliano Carmignola
Andrea Marcon: Venice Baroque Orchestra
Archiv: 477 6005

Wonderful and fresh renditions from an artist I am just now discovering. I've also been pretty impressed with what I've heard from the Venice Baroque Orchestra in the recent past.


----------



## Marinera

Mystical calm. All pieces work very well together as one composition. Thanks to eljr for posting this album earlier!


----------



## Pugg

Antonín *Dvořák*- String Quartet No. 1 and 2

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

CD 15


----------



## Sonata

*Haydn String Quartets: Angeles Quartet*

I'm fairly familiar with several of Haydn's string quartets, and even perused some of this set over the last couple years. But now the completionist in me is going all the way through from scratch. So far, I'm six albums in.

Also:

Last night, I was reading "The Fantastic Mr. Fox" by Roald Dahl to my children. It put me in the mood for a foxy opera  So:
*Janacek: A Cunning Little Vixen* fit the bill!


----------



## Pugg

*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot & other French ballet music

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

_Lecocq_: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet
_Weber_: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65
_Berlioz_: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music


----------



## elgar's ghost

After listening to Shostakovich's quartets recently I thought I'd take in his other major chamber works today.

Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934):
Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):



Piano Quintet in G-minor op.57 (1940):



Violin Sonata op.134 (1968):
Viola Sonata op.147 (1975):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poèmes-* Sensual French Masterpieces

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Orchestre National de France, Alan Gilbert, Seiji Ozawa

Dutilleux: Le Temps l'horloge
Dutilleux: Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
LeStrange Viols
_
Olde Focus_


----------



## Guest

All my listening to Harvey has prompted me to fish out some Murail music:

Le Partage Des Eaux
Contes Cruels
Sillages


----------



## Vasks

_Visiting vinyl_

*Raichev - Burning Dawn Overture (Stefanov/Balkanton)
Shostakovich - Piano Quintet (Melos/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Prokofiev - Symphony #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I was surprised; Bernstein takes the first movement at a fast clip. If this is about a ride in the country, Bernstein is about rushing to put out a forest fire.


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

* Bottesini*: Ero e Leandro

Véronique Mercier (Ero), Gian Luca Pasolini (Leandro) & Roberto Scandiuzzi (Ariofarne)

Orchestra Filarmonica del Piemonte, Aldo Salvagno (conductor) & Laura Borello, Gregorio Zurla (directors)


----------



## Enthusiast

Kurtag - Double Concerto, Grabstein fur Stephan and Samuel Beckett: What Is The Word - all from the relatively recent set from Reinbert de Leeuw "Complete Works For Ensemble And Choir". I've listened to most of this set a couple of times now: it has been an excellent purchase. I had heard some Kurtag before getting it, and knew that some think him the greatest living composer, but I have been thrilled by his range and the way that his music is very contemporary and yet accessible without any compromise. So many of his touches and developments sound inspired even from first hearing.


----------



## Kieran

When I think of Otto Klemperer, for absolutely no reason at all I also think of the great Welsh sportsman, Leighton Rees.









Here's Otto chucking arrows at Beethoven's 3rd, the Philharmonia Orchestra yelling out drunken huzzahs...


----------



## Judith

Mahler Symphony no 7
Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra

From the symphony box set

One of my "Twitter" friends was performing this at a concert and it gave me inspiration to listen to it. Although, not very familiar with this one, I did have a feeling of "deja vu".

Beethoven Piano Concerto no 5 (Emperor)
Murray Perahia
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Conducted by Bernard Haitink

From Piano Concerto Set

Got the Leif Ove Andsnes set and although he is good, don't think he is strong enough for Beethoven. Perahia is different class. Very strong and full.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Gonna give Jordan's Schubert disc a spin on the way to work.


Just finished listening to this and I've got a say I was a little disappointed. Sound quality was excellent but the performance didn't enthrall me at all. There's just not enough passion in these performances so they end up sounding a bit flat (the unfinished suffers less to my ears). Shame, as I really like Jordan's Beethoven symphonies. Not recommended, I'm afraid.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Bk. I. Peter Hill (Delphian))


----------



## pmsummer

NEO-MEDIEVAL
_Medieval Improvisations for a Postmodern Age_
*Mostly Anonymous*
Hesperus
_
Dorian Discovery_


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> View attachment 102425
> View attachment 102426
> 
> 
> View attachment 102427
> View attachment 102428
> 
> 
> Mystical calm. All pieces work very well together as one composition. Thanks to eljr for posting this album earlier!


:tiphat:

-------------


----------



## bharbeke

Radio listening from the weekend (not all, just the best stuff):

*Rossini: Semiramide Overture*
Claudio Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe (thrilling, made me want to listen to hours of Rossini)

*Bach: Sonata for Violin and Continuo in E minor BWV 1023*
Ilkka Talvi, Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony (new-to-me piece, no old-sounding instruments)

*Carl Davis: Ballade for Cello and Orchestra*
Jonathan Aasgaard, Carl Davis, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (new-to-me composer)

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
Alisa Weilerstein, Jiri Belohlavek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (outstanding version of a long-time favorite)

*Telemann: Oboe Concerto in F minor (performed as a trumpet concerto)*
Sergei Nakariakov, Hugh Wolff, St. Paul Chamber Orchestra (new-to-me piece)


----------



## Taplow

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> I was surprised; Bernstein takes the first movement at a fast clip. If this is about a ride in the country, Bernstein is about rushing to put out a forest fire.
> 
> View attachment 102430


I don't mind this taken at a brisk pace. I think it sounds jaunty, even pleasant like a babbling brook. What I have an issue with in this particular recording is that the orchestra in many places seems to be having difficulty keeping up. Bernstein is running off through the fields and the players seem to be stuck in a cowpat.


----------



## Guest

*Dowland *

CD 10

Nigel North - Anthony Rooley


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Bk. I. Peter Hill (Delphian))


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Bk. I. Peter Hill (Delphian))


One of my favourite recordings of the WTC - I presume you also have Book II as you like to have complete recordings if I remember correctly.


----------



## Malx

Some lovely playing from Lisa Batiashvili in Bach and Schubert.


----------



## Merl

Taplow said:


> I don't mind this taken at a brisk pace. I think it sounds jaunty, even pleasant like a babbling brook. What I have an issue with in this particular recording is that the orchestra in many places seems to be having difficulty keeping up. Bernstein is running off through the fields and the players seem to be stuck in a cowpat.


The recording sounds like it was done in a cowpat too. I've never liked this cycle. The playing is awful.


----------



## wkasimer

Bach: St. Matthew Passion, conducted by Helmuth Rilling:









Probably my favorite modern instrument version.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations. Tipo (EMI)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies 40 & 41. Levine.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O. performing Nielsen's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## laurie

Captainnumber36 said:


> Debussy - La Mer











I highly recommend this cd ~ Fritz Reiner & the Chicago SO. (c.1960) 
This is my go-to for *La Mer*, plus it has a kick-a$$ *Pines of Rome* that is (imho, of course!  ) the best Pines ever recorded. (Fountains is also excellent) The CD is _cheap_, too...always a nice bonus


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 16, 17 & 18 performed by Richard Goode.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: French Suites. Aldwell (hänssler)


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Chopin - Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Eramire156

*DSCH plays DSCH*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Concerto no.1 in C minor, op.35*

*Dmitri Shostakovich, piano

Samuil Samosud
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra 

Symphony no. 10 in E minor, op.93(arrangement for piano duet)

Dmitri Shostakovich, piano
Moisei Vainberg, piano

Piano Quintet, op.57

Dmitri Shostakovich, piano
Beethoven String Quartet*


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Fantasiestucke Op 88 - Martha Argerich, Renaud Capucon, Gautier Capucon.

A live recording that I believe also features in the Lugano box from 2009.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No.92 "Oxford" & No.99
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra*

I haven't listened to a Haydn Symphony for a while, I decided to choose something outside of my usual choices and revisit Szell. He has been neglected a little in my listening time so I decided to address it.

Some excellent performances indeed.


----------



## Captainnumber36

laurie said:


> View attachment 102436
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this cd ~ Fritz Reiner & the Chicago SO. (c.1960)
> This is my go-to for *La Mer*, plus it has a kick-a$$ *Pines of Rome* that is (imho, of course!  ) the best Pines ever recorded. (Fountains is also excellent) The CD is _cheap_, too...always a nice bonus


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

All the reviews I've seen are gaga about this, so I'm checking it out.


----------



## pmsummer

STELLA MARIS
_Missa Lumen de Lumine_ (2002)
*Sungji Hong*
_12th - 13th Century Music from England and France_
*Perotin - Anonymous*
Trio Mediaeval

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today: Shostakovich's Symphony #14 (Bernstein w/Isser Bushkin and Teresa Kubiak & the NYPO)...

It took me a long, long time to get to appreciate and enjoy this symphony; Shostakovich's darkest work about death. Like Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde", also a song-cycle/symphony, I was mystified by Shostakovich's 14th until I reached my own middle-age; maybe it was something that I wasn't ready to understand until I reached a certain level of experience and maturity as a classical music listener and as a person.

Bernstein's is a very robust and warm "American" version that juxtaposes Britten's thoroughly "British", more balanced, refined and understated version, that he made with Mark Rezhetin and Galina Vishnevskaya. Both very good even if quite different from one another.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's SQ No.s 15 & 16.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> I was surprised; Bernstein takes the first movement at a fast clip. If this is about a ride in the country, Bernstein is about rushing to put out a forest fire.
> 
> View attachment 102430


Bernstein, like his rival, Karajan, is one of those polarizing performers from the Golden Age of classical recordings; you either love him or hate him. Place me in the former camp. I'd say that Bernstein's earlier Columbia recordings that he made mostly with the NYPO are wonderful practically across the entire repertoire. The later DG recordings made mostly with the New York, Vienna and Israel Philharmonic Orchestras are more a mixed bag where in his later years, Bernstein sometimes gets it right, sometimes not.

The above Beethoven cycle from Bernstein's Columbia years is one of my favorite Beethoven cycles. While there are better versions of the 6th (Bruno Walter comes to mind), taken as a whole, the entire cycle is fresh, robust, enthusiastic and energetic.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---



















And first listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## cougarjuno

*Copland - Billy the Kid and Rodeo*

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra / Slatkin


----------



## bejart

Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795): Sinfonia No.9 in A Major

Christian Benda leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

KLEINE GEISTLICHE KONZERTE SWV 282-304
_Little Sacred Concertos_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Solisten des Tölzer Knabenchors
Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden - direction
_
Capriccio_


----------



## deprofundis

Monteverdi on a gombert motets variation i guess missa in illo tempore, wow this is so wonderfull, major, crucial.
This is mondo supremo, gloriosos bene bene, im hearing the beauty of this and feel like crying.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## KenOC

Just listening now - Beethoven's _Diabelli Variations_, played by a young Piotr Anderszewski. Can he dethrone Kovacevich? Some say yes, and so far he's certainly something special here. May be more interesting to compare him with Levin…


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sacred aria's
Edith Mathis soprano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*D'Indy:* Symphonie Italienne - Piano Concerto

Brigitte Engerer (piano) Magali Mosnier (flute) Marc Coppey (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Lionel Bringuier


----------



## Pugg

*Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition*

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer

UK vinyl LP album


----------



## Guest

*To start the day*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Rienzi

René Kollo (Cola Rienzi), Siv Wennberg (Irene), Nikolaus Hillebrand (Steffano Colonna), Janis Martin (Adriano Colonna), Theo Adam (Paolo Orsini), Siegfried Vogel (Raimondo), Ingeborg Springer (Ein Friedensbote), Peter Schreier (Baroncelli) & Günther Leib (Cecco del Vecchio).

Leipziger Rundfunkchor, Chor der Staatsoper Dresden & Staatskapelle Dresden, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kieran

K548, a piano trio, by Mozart, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio on Naxos. This trio rewards many return visits, seeming slight at first. It was composed during that ludicrously generous summer of 1788, when Mozart gave us his last 3 great symphonies, a piano sonata for beginners, a violin sonata, the adagio and fugue in c-minor, among other stuff...


----------



## eljr

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Choir / Dominique Vellard
Codex Engelberg 314

Release Date 1991
Duration59:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2 & 3; Rondo, K.485

Claudio Arrau.


----------



## elgar's ghost

See-sawing back to Erich Korngold - this time a selection of orchestral works.

_Sinfonietta_ op.5 (1911-12):
_Militär-Marsch_ in B WoO (1917):
_Sursum corda (Lift up Your Hearts)_ - symphonic overture op.13 (1919):
Concerto for piano left-hand and orchestra in C-sharp op.17 (1923):
Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1937-39 - rev. 1945):
Cello Concerto in C op.37 (1946):
_Symphonic Serenade_ in B-flat for string orchestra op.39 (1947-48):
Symphony in F-sharp op.40 (1947-52):


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius Violin Concerto - the second recording of it by Lisa Batiashvili (the one with Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Daniel Barenboim). I hear this as a "big" account and just occasionally Batiashvili's phrasing sounds a little forced (rather than natural) but so much of what she and Barenboim do is excellent and this is an account to be reckoned with.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Jacck

this is what I listened to yesterday
*Rachmaninov 3rd PC
Beethoven 5th PC on period instruments
Beethoven piano sonata 32
Schoenberg PC
Haydn SQs op76 I,II,III*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber.
A real classic.


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini *- The Violin Concertos 1&2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been listening to a lot of Haydn lately, but Mozart is my favorite composer. Check out the 2nd mvt.


----------



## Pugg

​
Russian Orthodox Passion

_Antiphons for Good Friday_

Choir of Danilov Monastery Moscow, Georgy Safonov.


----------



## Guest

*Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni*
String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 19
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26
*Pellegrini Quartet* [CPO, 1995]










*
Bartók*
Complete works for solo piano
Sonata for Piano, BB 88, Sz. 80 
Out of Doors, BB 89, Sz. 81 
9 Little Piano Pieces, BB 90, Sz. 82 
Petite Suite, BB 113, Sz. 105
*Zoltán Kocsis* [Decca, 2010]


----------



## eljr

Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Berlin Radio Chorus
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9

Release Date May 13, 2016
Duration05:44:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
The Berlin Philharmonie, Berlin, Germany

Pure Blu-Ray Audio, Symphony #1


----------



## Marinera

*J.S. Bach* - Matthäus-Passion - Aria "Erbarme Dich"/ Andreas Scholl
*J.S. Bach* - Mass in B Minor - Agnus Dei / Andreas Scholl
*Vivaldi *- Stabat Mater RV 621 / James Bowman
*Vivaldi* - Nisi dominus RV 608 / James Bowman
*Vivaldi *- Salve Regina RV 616 / Andreas Scholl
*Pergolesi *- Stabat Mater / James Bowman/ Emma Kirkby


----------



## eljr

Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Berlin Radio Chorus
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9

Release Date May 13, 2016
Duration05:44:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
The Berlin Philharmonie, Berlin, Germany

Pure Blu-Ray Audio, Symphony #3


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: String Quartet No. 6
Kodaly Quartet






I'm using ComposersByNumbers for convenience for some Haydn and Mozart quartets, but if you've found any great performances on YouTube, please share them. I love having a big Watch Later list!


----------



## Malx

Songs by Mahler & Zemlinsky - Anne Sofie von Otter - NDR, Sinfonieorchester, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of orchestral works by Boris Lyatoshinsky tonight.

Here is another of those Soviet composers who between the mid-30s and mid-50s had to tone down their spikier tendencies if they were adjudged to have contravened the dictum of Socialist Realism in the arts - in Lyatoshinsky's case eyebrows were raised most of all by his second symphony, even when it was only at the rehearsal stage, and he was obliged to heavily revise it (this was about the time when the infamous _Pravda_ article denouncing the music of Shostakovich was released).

Although anxious concerning where his future as a composer lay as his second symphony remained unperformed, Lyatoshinsky weathered the storm relatively well with non-symphonic works until the long shadows of the mid-30s got caught up with him and got him embroiled in the absurdity that was the _Zhdanov_ conference of 1948 (his second symphony, by then well over a decade old, was again singled out). As a result he kept a relatively low profile for the next two or three years.

Lyatoshinsky's third symphony of 1951 was also revised due to 'encouragement' by the cultural authorities, but at least in his case the worst was past and he was pretty much left alone after that until his death in 1968, although he never became the modernist (with a small 'm') he aspired to be in the 1930s.

Symphony no.2 in B-minor op.26 (1935-36 - rev. 1940):
_Slavic Concerto_ for piano and orchestra op.54 (1953):

 (Sorry for the awful image - it's the best Amazon can do)

Symphony no.3 in B-minor op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954):
Suite from the incidental music to the play _Romeo and Juliet_ op.56 (1955):



Symphony no.4 in B-flat minor op.63 (1963):
Symphony no.5 in C - _Slavonic_ op.67 (1965-66):


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O. performing Nielsen's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


.....and again this evening!


----------



## Malx

Songs of Andalusia - Victoria de los Angeles, Ars Musicae de Barcelona, directed by Enrique Gispert.
Featuring Jordi Savall on treble & bass viols.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Bruckner - Symphony n°7 - Philharmonia / Klemperer 
Studio recording, London, 1-5.XI.1960*


----------



## pmsummer

SOLO CELLO SUITES
_Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Lynn Harrell - cello
_
London_


----------



## deprofundis

Francisco de Penalosa , das complete motets yah , great stuff, motetten in it's finest , pretty , sunny, beautiffull, articulate.. ect
Love this composer great stuff on Hyperion no wonder, i love you hyperion , your sure are hyper!!

Deprofundis has a weak spot for motets de wert and ect


----------



## cougarjuno

*Debussy - La Mer; Nocturnes; Prelude a L'Apres-Midi D'Un Faune*

Leipzig Radio Symphony / Max Pommer










Among the many, many, non-major label budget discs I've bought throughout the years, this is one of handful that really stand out. Leipzig gives these Debussy pieces the right light touch.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday afternoon: listening to the Berlioz Requiem by James Levine and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra with chorus and Luciano Pavarotti as the soloist on "Sanctus". While I think that Colin Davis' recording with the London Symphony and Ronald Dowd is the most even, Levine's version is as good if only because of how Pavarotti's rich, powerful and very tender vocals shines in the beautiful "Sanctus". Today in the car, I listened to just the Sanctus two times over.


----------



## Flavius

Victoria: Veni, Sancte Spiritus; Missa Pro Victoria; Missa Pro Defunctis. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Archiv)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Concertos 
Michala Petri / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## bejart




----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini *- The Violin Concertos 3 and 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Camille Saint-Saëns* (1835-1921) Carnival of the animals

Katja Riemann, nartion

Lucas & Arthur Jussen,
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Stephane Deneve.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 & *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2

Aleksei Sultanov (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Maxim Shostakovich.
_Vinyl edition_

April 24, 1990 recorded


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin
New arrival.


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> .....and again this evening!


Smiley would applaud your thoroughness.


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, something to get my teeth into. 

Shostakovich Symphony no 7 (Leningrad) 

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Workman drilling in apartment below so giving them a taste of what classical music sounds like


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Op.18 No.1
Op.74 "Harfenquartett"


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Piano Quintet, Op. 81; Piano Quartet, Op. 87**

Menahem Pressler**, Emerson String Quartet


----------



## eljr

Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:16:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 4, 2015 - October 6, 2015
Recording Location
St Mary the Virgin and St Mary Magdalen, Tetbury, Gloucestershire


----------



## Guest

*Ravel*

Piano concerto in D major
piano concerto in G major
Daphnis et Chloé

Jacquiline Blancard piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Today I listened to the newish Steven Isserlis recording of the Elgar Cello Concerto. Lots of nice playing and imaginative touches but the whole didn't add up for me as a compelling performance. I had to put on the CD of Jean-Guihen Queyras playing the piece to hear something that inspired me. It was notable that Belohlavek for Queyras was a far more convincing elgarian than was Paavo Jarvi for Isserlis. I'll give Isserlis another try in a week or two.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, Hummel, Hertel & Stamitz*: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Art Rock

Easter is approaching. I've opted for this version with all texts translated to Dutch.


----------



## eljr

Frieder Bernius
Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Genre
Classical
Release Date
3/2/2018


----------



## Pugg

​
*Onslow & Cherubini* - String Quintets

Manuel van der Nahmer (1st violoncello)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## Guest

*Tschaikovsky*

Swan Lake,great fun with this uplifting music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's Schwanengesang from Hermann Prey with Walter Klien. I can sometimes find lieder a bit tedious but never this work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)

I Solisti Veneti / Claudio Scimone


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Goldmark - Overture to "Merlin" (Adler/London)
Brahms - Haydn Variations (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## chefmclean

This popped up in the "new releases you'd like" section






I've not been a big Brahms fan, but am slowly coming around


----------



## Pugg

*Graun* : Easter Oratorio

Nina Koufochristou (soprano), Andreas Wolf (bass), Jan Kobow (tenor), Dagmar Saskova (alto)

Kolner Akademie, Cologne Academy Choir, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Merl

Storgard's Sibelius 2nd and Karajan's Sibelius 5th today. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Guest

*Ligeti*

Concerto for Violin and Concerto Gawriloff - Ensemble Intercontemporain / Boulez


----------



## Star

Schubert Wintereisse

Kauffmann / Deutsch


----------



## eljr

San Francisco Girls Chorus / Kronos Quartet / Valérie Sainte-Agathe
Final Answer

Release Date February 23, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Taplow

*Arensky*: Piano Trios
Beaux Arts Trio
Philips: 442 127-2


----------



## eljr

Ricercare-Ensemble / Jordi Savall
Instrumental Variations in the Spanish Renaissance

Genre 
Classical
Release Date
1973


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hesperion Xx
Renaissance Music from the Neapolitan Court

Genre 
Classical
Release Date
1986


----------



## Flavius

Lambert: Leçons de Ténèbres du Mercredi Saint. Rime, Stutzmann, Bret, Crook/ Piveteau (Virgin)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Samuil Feinberg The Home Recordings Bach & Chopin (So Beautiful)*

*• Bach - Aria Variata
• Bach - Bourree English Suite a-moll
• Bach - Toccata D-dur
• Bach/Liszt - G-moll
• Chopin - Ballade f-moll
• Chopin - Prelude C-dur
• Chopin - Prelude cis-moll
• Chopin - Prelude D-dur
• Chopin - Prelude fis-moll
• Chopin - Prelude G-dur
• Chopin - Prelude H-dur*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Well done, but on first listen, it seems like they run out of steam in the last movement; the ensemble isn't as tight.


----------



## Guest

No, not _those_ Goldbergs, but they did serve as inspiration for this work for two guitars. Schneider uses Bach's structure of an aria, 30 variations, and a da capo aria, along with canons, fugues, toccatas, etc., but there the semblance sends! His musical language is very contemporary, and he requires a number of special playing techniques. I can't say that I _enjoy_ it yet, but I admire the mind that created it and the heroic effort to play such a viciously difficult score. They round out the recording with transcriptions of 6 Bach organ chorales. Superb sound.


----------



## Guest

Arrau+Chopin+Phillips LP--'nuff said!


----------



## Flavius

Lambert: Leçons de Ténèbres du Mercredi Saint. Rime, Stutzmann, Bret, Crook/ Piveteau (Virgin)


----------



## Flavius

Couperin: Les Leçons de Ténèbres (version complète). Cuenod, Pinkham, Brink, Waterhouse, Zighera (HAFG)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## chefmclean

Someone posted about this composer in another thread. Decided to check them out.


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: 5 Poems by Baudelaire, 3 by Mallarmé. Cuenod, Isepp (Nimbus)


----------



## Joe B

I have several discs by Tenebrae. This disc is a showpiece of Tenebrae's artistic ability and Mealor's ability to compose beautiful music.

edit: This disc also contains perhaps the best "Stabat Mater" I will ever hear.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bertrand Chamayou:* Schubert*

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## KenOC

Schumann's A minor Piano Concerto, Kovacevich/Davis/BBC SO. Seems to be rarely played here, but a very fine work it is! Coupled with the Grieg concerto on this CD, which makes sense for obvious reasons. But I'm listening on the radio.


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Walton's birthday.*








​
*Walton*: Symphony No. 1 & Violin Concerto

Tasmin Little (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony no. 7.

Vaclav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. (1979)

2 LP. Supraphon. 141027271


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:* Symphonie Fantastique

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Les Contes d'Hoffmann.

Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part one this morning. There are one or two works by AK which I like a lot but I get the feeling that I haven't really paid sufficient attention to much else of his over the years, so I'd like to redress that a little over the next couple of days...

_Dance Suite_ (1933):
Suite from the incidental music to the play _Masquerade_ by Mikhail Lermontov (1941):



Symphony no.1 (1934):
Symphony no.2 - _The Bell_ (1943-44):
Symphony no.3 - _Symphony-Poem_ (1947):



Piano Concerto in D-flat (1936):



Violin Concerto in D-minor (1940):


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely performance - possibly my favourite - of Dvorak's Cello Concerto from Jean-Guihen Queyras with Belohlavek conducting the excellent Prague Philharmonia.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations
Dixit Dominus: Vivaldi, Mozart, Handel

Release Date December 16, 2016
Duration01:08:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJune 1, 2015
Recording Location
Concert Réalisé à L'Auditori de Barcelone


----------



## Pugg

Bach, J.S.: The Art of Fugue.

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Merl

Noseda's Beethoven cycle as performed with the BBC Philharmonic in Manchester (2005). What a shame that it's a cruddy 128k download. These performances demanded a far better bitrate for listening. The 128k downloads are trebly and totally lacking bass. Good cycle spoiled by crap sound.


----------



## eljr

Georg Solti / Joan Sutherland / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Verdi: Requiem

Duration01:23:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn, Schumann & Bach*

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Busoni: Nun komm der heiden Heiland' (after Bach, BWV659)
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Song without Words No. 49 for Piano in D minor 'Horseman's Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 6 in A major 'Spring Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 85 No. 4 in D major
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54
Schumann: Erinnerung


----------



## Guest

*Gesualdo*


----------



## Jacck

*Rachmaninov PC 2
Saint-Saens Violin Concerto 3
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert*: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Orfeo

*In celebration of one of Britain's Greats.
*


----------



## Orfeo

elgars ghost said:


> Three discs of orchestral works by Boris Lyatoshinsky tonight.
> 
> Here is another of those Soviet composers who between the mid-30s and mid-50s had to tone down their spikier tendencies if they were adjudged to have contravened the dictum of Socialist Realism in the arts - in Lyatoshinsky's case eyebrows were raised most of all by his second symphony, even when it was only at the rehearsal stage, and he was obliged to heavily revise it (this was about the time when the infamous _Pravda_ article denouncing the music of Shostakovich was released).
> 
> Although anxious concerning where his future as a composer lay as his second symphony remained unperformed, Lyatoshinsky weathered the storm relatively well with non-symphonic works until the long shadows of the mid-30s got caught up with him and got him embroiled in the absurdity that was the _Zhdanov_ conference of 1948 (his second symphony, by then well over a decade old, was again singled out). As a result he kept a relatively low profile for the next two or three years.
> 
> Lyatoshinsky's third symphony of 1951 was also revised due to 'encouragement' by the cultural authorities, but at least in his case the worst was past and he was pretty much left alone after that until his death in 1968, although he never became the modernist (with a small 'm') he aspired to be in the 1930s.
> 
> Symphony no.2 in B-minor op.26 (1935-36 - rev. 1940):
> _Slavic Concerto_ for piano and orchestra op.54 (1953):
> 
> (Sorry for the awful image - it's the best Amazon can do)
> 
> Symphony no.3 in B-minor op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954):
> Suite from the incidental music to the play _Romeo and Juliet_ op.56 (1955):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.4 in B-flat minor op.63 (1963):
> Symphony no.5 in C - _Slavonic_ op.67 (1965-66):


I came across what sounds like the original version of that remarkable Third Symphony here on YouTube. The finale is especially interesting, more liturgical than in the revised version. 
Here it is.


----------



## Vasks

On the turntable today...I understand why this ambitious piece catapulted Sibelius' career, but it's actually a flawed composition.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell,

Coro Del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino/ Riccardo Muti


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony #1 in D major, D. 82
Symphony #4 in C major, D. 417 "Tragic"
Symphony #6 in C major, D. 589
Rosamunde (Excerpts), D. 797_
*[Rec. 1986]*








_Symphony #2 in B-flat major, D. 125
Symphony #8 in B Minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"_
*[Rec. 1984]*








_Symphony #3 in D major, D. 200
Symphony #5 in B-flat major, D. 485_
*[Rec. 1984]*








_Symphony #9 in C major, D. 944 "Great"_
*[Rec. 1985]*







Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic

There's nothing real special about these recordings. Balances aren't the greatest with woodwinds often buried behind the strings. The best recording is probably the Eighth, the rest are really nothing to write home about. I will stick with Muti, Blomstedt, Harnoncourt or Wand for complete cycles.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*- Così fan tutte, K588

Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), George Shirley (Ferrando), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert - Sonata en a minor Arpeggione D821 (Perenyi, Schiff)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pelleas and Melisande*

I'm used to the Boulez recording. Halfway in, this one seems to make it easier to follow all the themes.


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Violin Concerto #1 in B-flat, K. 207
Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216_
*[Rec. 1972]*








_Violin Concerto #2 in D, K. 211
Allegro In E, K. 261
Rondo In B-flat, K. 269
Rondo In C, K. 373_
*[Rec. 1974]*








_Violin Concerto #4 in D, K. 218
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"_
*[Rec. 1970]*







Violin: Pinchas Zukerman
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: English Chamber Orchestra

Zukerman is a fine violinist and Barenboim with the English Chamber Orchestra do a nice accompaniment but they just can't match up to the likes of Grumiaux/Davis, Oistrakh or Perlman/Levine.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _Symphony #1 in D major, D. 82
> Symphony #4 in C major, D. 417 "Tragic"
> Symphony #6 in C major, D. 589
> Rosamunde (Excerpts), D. 797_
> *[Rec. 1986]*
> View attachment 102466
> 
> 
> _Symphony #2 in B-flat major, D. 125
> Symphony #8 in B Minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"_
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> View attachment 102467
> 
> 
> _Symphony #3 in D major, D. 200
> Symphony #5 in B-flat major, D. 485_
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> View attachment 102468
> 
> 
> _Symphony #9 in C major, D. 944 "Great"_
> *[Rec. 1985]*
> View attachment 102469
> 
> Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
> Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> There's nothing real special about these recordings. Balances aren't the greatest with woodwinds often buried behind the strings. The best recording is probably the Eighth, the rest are really nothing to write home about. I will stick with Muti, Blomstedt, Harnoncourt or Wand for complete cycles.


I feel exactly the same about that cycle RDB it's not that bad but the strings crowd out everything else and it ends up sounding overlush, pompous and stodgy. However, i only paid £2 for the set so its no skin off my nose.


----------



## Judith

For afternoon tea, listened to two wonderful performances of Mozart Piano Concertos nos 21 and 9. 

Performed by Stephen Hough
Halle Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomson. 

Delicious


----------



## pmsummer

BATTAGLIE E LAMENTI
_16th & 17th Century Venetian Compositions_
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Graham Pushee - countertenor
Harry van der Kamp - bass
Ton Koopman - organ, harpsichord
Bruce Dickey - cornett
*Jordi Savall* - bass viol, director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Kieran

More Mozart, this time K312, the allegro in g minor for a piano sonata which Mozart never completed, for some reason. Been listening to his fragments all afternoon, under the influence of a post by trazom, and it's incredibly tantalising stuff! What a great pity these works were not completed...


----------



## Guest

Two recent discoveries from the Female Composers thread. Both excellent CDs.

Bacewicz
Symphony for String Orchestra









Borisova-Ollas
The Triumph of Heaven


----------



## Guest

Just arrived this afternoon but unfortunately without a booklet,there is only a copy of the frontpage.The cd is in mint condition

Recorded At - House (Gustav Leonhardt), Amsterdam
Recorded At - Lutherse Kerk, Haarlem

Martin Skowroneck (tracks: 1 to 11), Nicolas Lefebure (tracks: 12 to 17)










https://www.discogs.com/Balbastre-A...erke-Für-Cembalo-Œuvres-Pour-/release/7522291


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part two this evening.

Suites 1-3 from the ballet _Gayane_ (orig. 1940-41 - arr. 1943):



Cello Concerto in E-minor (1946):



_Russian Fantasy_ in F-sharp (1944):
_Ode in Memory of V.I. Lenin_ in C-minor (1948):
_Festive Poem_ (1950):
_Greeting Overture_ in D-flat (1958):
Suite from the incidental music to the play _Lermontov_ by Boris Lavrenyov (1954 - arr. 1959):


----------



## Guest

I just learned that there is no such person as Nicolas Lefebure,see the link.

http://scholarship.claremont.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1219&context=ppr


----------



## Malx

Rameau, Les Indes Galantes (Suites d'Orchestre) - Orchestre de la Chapelle Royale, Herreweghe.

I can find the full operas from this period a bit long winded but I do enjoy these orchestral pieces.
Generally I am not a suite lover, preferring works performed as intended by the composer, but in this instance I will make an exception.


----------



## WildThing

*Carlo Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
*

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## ZJovicic

Just got into Brahms symphonies, yesterday I listened to the 1st, today the 2nd.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Torkelburger

John Harbison, composer
Symphony No. 5
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek, cond.

This whole cycle is superb. Great recordings and excellent performances. I wish they would release them for purchase complete with a full booklet of liner notes. Shame.


----------



## Barbebleu

Richard Strauss, Ein Heldenleben, Barenboim, Berlin Staatskapelle. Very good.


----------



## eljr

Anna Caterina Antonacci / John Neschling / Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa; Il Tramonto; Trittico botticelliano

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:06:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through this 4-disc set. Lovely music, wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn - Symphonies 34-37.


----------



## Malx

I have just acquired another complete set of Mahler symphonies - I don't know why, other than the 10 disc set was available pre-loved for less than £10. 
I am pleased to say when it arrived it's condition suggests it's hardly been used!









Tonight disc one - Symphony No 1.

The only slight negative is the set is the older incarnation which consists of three bulky jewel cases which takes up more shelf space.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Malx said:


> I have just acquired another complete set of Mahler symphonies - I don't know why, other than the 10 disc set was available pre-loved for less than £10.
> I am pleased to say when it arrived it's condition suggests it's hardly been used!
> 
> View attachment 102486
> 
> 
> Tonight disc one - Symphony No 1.
> 
> The only slight negative is the set is the older incarnation which consists of three bulky jewel cases which takes up more shelf space.


Vinyl ?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQs No. 1 & 2 - The Tokyo SQ.


----------



## Malx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Vinyl ?


No not vinyl, CD.


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> ... the 10 disc set was available pre-loved for less than £10.
> View attachment 102486


Congratulations, that's quite a find! :cheers:


----------



## KenOC

How could music this good be forgotten? Giovanni Sgambati's Symphony No. 1, from 1880. It can also be found on YouTube:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Pascal Roge with Charles Dutoit and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I have just acquired another complete set of Mahler symphonies - I don't know why, other than the 10 disc set was available pre-loved for less than £10.
> I am pleased to say when it arrived it's condition suggests it's hardly been used!
> 
> View attachment 102486
> 
> 
> Tonight disc one - Symphony No 1.
> 
> The only slight negative is the set is the older incarnation which consists of three bulky jewel cases which takes up more shelf space.


The only Mahler boxed set I have - and my first 'lavish' purchase (cost me c. £40 about 20 years ago). You're right about the horrible old-style multi-disc jewel-cases - if only more clamshells would have been available back then! It's a fine cycle and I hope you enjoy it as much as I have down the years.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphony 9 - Bernstein!


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## chefmclean

Mozart: The Piano Sonatas 
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived. 
Martin: Monsieur de Pourceaugnac (Molièr), and Poulenc: Gloria, Stabat Mater.

Martin: Golgotha. Hosp, Markert, Perdigón, Salomaa, Courtis, Wiener Jeunesse Orch./ Bock (Brilliant)*

*I listened to the Corboz rendition (Cascavelle), which has the texts (Augustine and the New Testament), several days ago.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" • Symphony No. 2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Lamentations and Responsories for Maundy Thursday; Antiphon and Benedictus for Holy Week, and Miserere mei. Musica Contexta/ Ravens (Chaconne)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Lazar Berman (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*:6 Concerti Grossi .
Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra/ Janos Rolla conducting.

Slpd 12463

LP NM Hungary


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Grace Bumbry (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth McKellar (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Taplow

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op. 60
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra
Sony Essential Classics


----------



## Malx

Thanks Taplow - I agree, the condition has exceeded my expectation. The music and performances so far are first rate as well!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


Good Morning Pugg, I hope you have the Karajan gold edition, the sound is much better than the first edition.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> Martin: Monsieur de Pourceaugnac (Molièr), and Poulenc: Gloria, Stabat Mater.
> 
> Martin: Golgotha. Hosp, Markert, Perdigón, Salomaa, Courtis, Wiener Jeunesse Orch./ Bock (Brilliant)*
> 
> *I listened to the Corboz rendition (Cascavelle), which has the texts (Augustine and the New Testament), several days ago.


Are there any Martin discs left in the catalog you haven't acquired yet Flavius!
I am a Martin fan but your devotion puts me to shame.


----------



## Malx

Thanks to the Easter break this morning:

Mahler, Symphony No 2 "Resurrection" - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.









For Good Friday,
James MacMillan, Seven Last Words from the Cross - Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia, Stephen Layton.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part three this morning.

Two pieces from the music to the film _Pepo_ (1934):
March from the music to the film _Zangezur_ (1938):
Suite from the music to the film _Chelovek № 217 (Girl no. 217)_ (1945):
Suite from the music to the film _Sekretnaya Missiya (Secret Mission)_ (1949):
Suite from the music to the film _Stalingradskaya Bitva (The Battle of Stalingrad)_ (1949):
Suite from the music to the film _Admiral Ushakov_ (1953):
Suite from the music to the film _Kostyor Bessmertiya (Undying Flame)_ (1956):



_Three Concert Arias_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Turmanian (1,2) and Peshoktashian (3)] (1946):
_Ode to Joy (The Spring Sun Rises)_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra [Text: S. Smimov] (1956):
_Ballad of the Motherland (Maybe Somewhere the Sky is Blue)_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: A. Gamakerian] (1961):
_Poem_ for chorus and orchestra - originally _Poem to Stalin_ with original text by A. Mirza [Text: L. Ovshamin] (orig. 1938 - rev. 1961):


----------



## eljr

Stephen Layton / Trinity College Choir, Cambridge
Bach: Mass in B minor

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:47:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 12, 2017 - January 16, 2017
Recording Location
Trinity College Chapel, Cambridge


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Enthusiast

It is Good Friday. I'm listening to MacMillan's St John Passion (Colin Davis, LSO Live). I'm not always sure that MacMillan's impressive music remains in my mind or grows on me but this work is certainly a very effective treatment of the material and it is great to be able to understand most of the words without needing to look at the libretto.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Preludes Book 1
Caudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

​*Zemlinsky *- The Mermaid

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Judd

.

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau
Zemlinsky: Sinfonietta, Op. 23


----------



## Guest

*Muffat*

Muffat Toccata prima Gustav Leonhart

I found this Toccata Prima on this sampler.I never found out on wich cd it was released in the Leonhardt edition (1995)
I cherich this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Auryn Quartet


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Grechaninov: Passion Week

Release Date April 24, 2007
Duration01:13:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Jacck

*Martinů - The Greek Passion
Brahms - piano quintet
Schubert - piano quintet (The Trout)
Mozart - string quintets*


----------



## Pugg

​
_ Baroque Trumpet Concertos_

Hakan Hardenberger (trumpet)

I Musici

Albinoni: Flute Concerto in B flat major, Op. 7 No. 3
Baldassare: Sonata No. 1 for Trumpet and Strings in F major
Corelli: Sonata a quattro in D for Trumpet, Strings and Continuo, WoO 4
Franceschini, P: Sonata in D
Marcello, A: Oboe Concerto in D Minor
Torelli: Sonata in D for Trumpet, strings & continuo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 537
Viviani: Sonata prima


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Luigi Gatti (1740-1817): Bassoon Concerto in F Major

Fausto Pedretti conducting the Orchestra da Camera del Conservatorio di Musica di Mantova --- Stefano Canuti, bassoon


----------



## Vasks

_More LP records_

*S. Barlow - Overture to "Mon Ami Pierrot" (Cornman/CRI)
Piston - Concerto for Orchestra (Strickland/CRI)
Hanson - Lament for Beowulf (composer/Mercury)*


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## chefmclean

Rachmaninov/ff: Symphony no. 2
Concertgebouw w Jansons
Live Recording


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
*Max Reger, Joseph Haydn, Anton Weber, Jean Sibelius, Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Petrus Herbert_ - spoken text
Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
Claron McFadden - voice
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Pugg

​
_Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)_

Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 1 'Gruss'
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Schwanenlied Op. 1 No. 1 (Heine)
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Warum sind denn die Rosen so blass, Op. 1 No. 3 (Text: Heinrich Heine)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Gruß, Op. 19a No. 5
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Rubinstein, A: Lieder Von Heine (6), Op. 32
Schubert: Der Atlas, D957 No. 8
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Ihr Bild, D957 No. 9
Schumann: Belsazar, Op. 57
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Du bist wie eine Blume, Op. 25 No. 24

I_n the car towards seeing / hearing St Matthew Passion._


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Woelfl (1773-1812): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.4, No.3

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Miterer, viola -- Christoph Coin, cello


----------



## eljr

Czesław Miłosz, Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Robert Kabara...
Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe

Release Date 
June 2, 2017
Genre
Classical
Length:
50 minutes


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
> *Max Reger, Joseph Haydn, Anton Weber, Jean Sibelius, Dmitri Shostakovich*
> _Petrus Herbert_ - spoken text
> Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
> Claron McFadden - voice
> _
> Challenge Classics_


I forgot about this one.
Ill need to spin this today too.


----------



## ZJovicic

Brahms, Symphony no. 3
Liked the 4th movement the most.


----------



## chefmclean

Continuing with Concertbouw. This time with Markus Stenz as conductor.
Detlev Glanert: Requiem for Hieronymous Bosch


----------



## MattB

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica, Concerto for 2 Pianos & 4 Last Songs

Louis Lortie, piano
Hélène Mercier, piano
Roderick Williams, baritone
Mari Eriksmoen, soprano

Bergen Philarmonic Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #8:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Coro Porlifonico 'Antiche Armonie' & Orchestra da Camera 'Incontri Europei con la Musica'
*Conductor:* Pieralberto Cattaneo
*Composer:* Johann Simon Mayr
*Recording:* 9/27/98, Basilica di S. Maria Maggiore, Bergamo, Italy
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


----------



## bharbeke

Two new quartets and two upgrades of opinion for other pieces:

*Haydn: String Quartets No. 12 and 14 (HIII: 19 and 20)*
Festetics Quartet

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2*
Smithsonian Chamber Players

*Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre*
Behzod Abduraimov

All of these pieces are good and worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Khachaturian's works this afternoon.

Suites 1-4 from the ballet _Spartacus_ (orig. 1950-54 - arr. 1953-57 and 1967):
Music from the ballet _Circus_ (1957):



_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in B-flat minor for violin and orchestra (1961):
_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-minor for cello and orchestra (1963):
_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-flat for piano and orchestra (1968):


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## WildThing

*Bach, J.S.: Johannes-Passion*

René Jacobs: Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 - Martha Agerich


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES-PASSION - LUKAS-PASSION - MATTHÄUS PASSION - DIE SIEBEN WORTE
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Flavius

Out of three versions of the Seven Last Words, for string quartet (Emerson), quartet with four soloists (Juilliard, with Valente), and choir with soloists and orchestra (Harnoncourt), I'll listen to the Valente.

Haydn: Seven Last Words of of Christ. Valente, DeGaetani, Humphrey, Paul, Juilliard St. Quart. (CBS)


----------



## ZJovicic

Continuing with Brahms:
Symphony no.4 (though I heard it once before)
3rd movement blew me away with its energy, 4th movement, I feel it's important, but I don't get it fully
2nd movement... I liked this, nice theme, not boring, unlike some slow movements
and 1st movement, IMO very good opening movement, better than in other Brahms symphonies.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1 - Martha Agerich


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some lesser known composers... Enjoying Mayer a lot...

View attachment 102500
View attachment 102501


----------



## Taggart

Schutz Musikalische Exequien plus 4 motets disc 7 of










Pleasant but not totally engaging


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Christus am Olberge. Spoorenberg, Wunderlich, Schey, Radio Fil. Orkest/ Spruit (Archipel)


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Malx

An old favourite recording of an old warhorse:

Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Gidon Kremer, Berlin PO, Maazel.

In my view Kremer plays in a slightly understated manner which downplays the showboating that often is to the fore in recordings of this piece. His performance showcases the musicality of the work to better effect than most and does so without turning it into a syrupy sponge - at least that is what I hear!
(Sometimes I wish I benefited from having had a musical education and could better translate what I hear into coherent prose).

View attachment 102504


----------



## Merl

A superb recording from an outstanding cycle. I will play lots of different recordings of Beethoven symphonies but this cycle is one I return to often (see also Blomstedt / Dresden). One of my favourite 7ths with perfect tempi. |Outstanding recrded sound too.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 1 & 3, and Fantasia on Serbian Themes


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Barelytenor

Judith said:


> For afternoon tea, listened to
> Bach
> Violin Concerto no 1
> Violin concerto no 2
> Chaconne
> Air on a G String
> Gavotte en Rondeau
> 
> All on one CD
> 
> Joshua Bell
> ASMF


"Afternoon tea." That's such a quaint and delightful sort of old-school phrase to this American. Do you really just have tea, or is it cookies (biscuits?), cakes, and cucumber sandwiches and such? Do you stop working (another quaint concept to Yankees) and dress up? I'm really not trying to sound snarky or ridiculing, I just want to know more of what is involved ... and how could some of that going in my life!

Best wishes from Bristol. Virginia!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 101 and 109*

Wow, how come I've never heard of Yves Nat? He's wonderful: precise but powerful, playing with a sense of freedom. The recorded sound is also good for 1954.

View attachment 102507


----------



## Malx

The second disc from this fine EMI twofer:

Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 3 - Emil Gilels, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.
Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 5 - Sviatoslav Richter, LSO, Lorin Maazel.
Bartok, Piano Concerto No 2 - Sviatoslav Richter, Orchestre de Paris, Lorin Maazel.

View attachment 102508


----------



## pmsummer

PASSION
_Lamentationes Jeremiae_
*Johannes Tinctoris*
_Victimae paschali_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Victimae paschali_
*Josquin des Prez*
_Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_
*Heinrich Isaac*
_Crux triumphans_
*Loÿset Compère*
_Vexilla regis_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Salve crux_
*Jacob Obrecht*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3":


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Clarinet Concerto No.7 in E Flat

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Kalman Berkes, clarinet


----------



## cougarjuno

*Suk - Asrael Symphony*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Libor Pesek










A masterpiece


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Appalachia":


----------



## Flavius

Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday and for Holy Saturday. A Sei Voci (Erato)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Horn Duo, KV 487

Iman Soeteman and Jan Peters, horns


----------



## ZJovicic

Goldberg Variations, who knows which time... I've listened to it a lot... but now in an unusual arrangement


----------



## Alfacharger

One of the greatest film scores ever composed, Conan the Barbarian by Basil Poledouris.


----------



## Guest

Still sounds great some 40 years later, especially in this remastered 24 bit/96k FLAC format.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche - soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu - conductor
_
Naïve_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Raff:* _Symphony No. 7_ & Jubel-Ouvertüre

Philharmonia Hungarica, Werner Andreas Albert

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Joe B

One of the goodies in today's mail:


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Tenebrae of Good Friday. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Paraclete Press)


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Haydn's birthday.*








*Haydn*: Symphonies Nos. 102 & 103

London Philharmonic Orchestra,Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice ‑ Vinyl Edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *- Piano Sonatas

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 49 in C sharp minor, Hob.XVI:36
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 50 in D major, Hob.XVI:37
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 59 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:49


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Arleen Augér (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

The Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*- Le Siège De Corinthe

Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Justino Diaz, Harry Theyard, et al

London Symphony Orchestra* & Ambrosian Opera Chorus*, Thomas Schippers ‎


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - orchestral and chamber works part one of two.

Symphony in C-minor WoO (1864):
Piano Concerto in A-minor op.16 (1868):
Ten pieces from the incidental music for the play _Peer Gynt_ by Henrik Ibsen op.23 (1875):



Piano concerto - Clifford Curzon/LPO/Øivin Fjeldstad.
Peer Gynt - LSO/Øivin Fjeldstad.

_Fugue_ in F-minor for string quartet WoO (1861):
Violin Sonata no.1 in F op.8 (1865):
Violin Sonata no.2 in G op.13 (1867):
_Andante con moto_ for piano trio WoO (1877):
String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.27 (1877-78):



Violin Sonatas - Ivan Zenatý (v)/Antonin Kubalek (p):
String Quartet and Fugue - Raphael Quartet:
Andante con moto - Jet Röling (p)/Ramy Kock (v)/Henk Lambooij (vc):


----------



## eljr

London Sinfonietta
Górecki: Requiem für eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night

Release Date June 13, 1995
Duration59:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Keyboard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 4 Impromptus; Barcarolle, Op.60; / *Balakirev* : Islamey

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Kieran

Beethoven's 9th, Berlin Philharmonic, conducted by HvK...


----------



## Malx

Poulenc, Quatre Motets Pour un Temps de Pénitence - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers.

View attachment 102517


----------



## Haydn man

View attachment 102518

No.26 Lamentatione from this wonderful set
Today it is going to be mostly Haydn for the great mans birthday


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Yesterday I watched the Matthäuspassion on the national television and I could'n help it that tears came in my eyes by the impact of the music.After the Matthäus the choir sung a motet of Jacob Handl and iI I was overwhelmed by it.It was also a tradition in Leipzig to do so and to sing " ecce quomodo moritur"after the Matthäus Passion.
Today I like to listen to the Johannes Passion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)

Brahms: An die Tauben, Op. 63 No. 4
Brahms: Blinde Kuh, Op.58, No.1 (Kopisch)
Brahms: Eine gute, gute Nacht (No. 6 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Erinnerung, Op. 63 No. 2
Brahms: Frühlingstrost, Op. 63 No. 1
Brahms: Minnelied, WoO 36 No. 2 'So will ich frisch und fröhlich sein'
Brahms: Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Brahms: Nachwirkung, Op. 6 No. 3
Brahms: O liebliche Wangen, Op. 47 No. 4
Brahms: Schöner Augen, schöne Strahlen (No. 39 from Deutsche Volkslieder)
Brahms: Serenade, Op. 58 No. 8
Brahms: Serenade, Op. 70 No. 3
Brahms: So wünsch' ich ihr ein gute Nacht (No. 18 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Trennung, Op.14 No. 5
Brahms: Verrat, Op. 105 No. 5
Brahms: Vor dem Fenster Op. 14 No. 1

Fresh from the postwoman.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone, friends, followers, fanboys & groupies...Ihave the honnor to present yah an album so etheric & atmospheric, surrealist rendition of the great great Cypriano de Rore, Graindelavoix ensemble truelly shine whit might & Billiance on this one , i have the mp3 and actual cd of this one , the cd beautifull, art school, just perfect.Look good and sound good, the voices or velvet for the ears, an exotic perfume , needless to says , get this album pronto :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
Lynne Dawson - soprano
Michael George - bass
David James - counter tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone
John Potter - tenor​Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

First spin:


----------



## ZJovicic

Esa-Pekka Salonen: Violin Concerto (2009)





Just started listening... first movement sounds fine so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schoenberg*: Kol Nidre & *Shostakovich*: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti

Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Riccardo Muti

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, for Rabbi-Narrator, Mixed Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 39
Shostakovich: Suite on verses by Michelangelo Buonarroti, for bass & orchestra, Op. 145a


----------



## eljr

Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier
Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:15:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Église Saint-Jean Baptiste, Beaufays
Eglise Saint-Sébastien, Stavelot, Belgium


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "La schiava sacacena" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Brahms - Variations on an Original Theme (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
Britten/Rossini - Soirees musicales (Bonynge/London)*


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - second and final instalment of his orchestral and chamber works now and later.

_Sørgesmarsj til minne om Rikard Nordraak (Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak)_ in A-minor for piano - arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1866 - rev. 1878):
_Bergliot_ - melodrama for speaker and orchestra op.42 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1871 - rev. 1885):
Three scenes from the abandoned opera _Olav Trygvason_ for three voices, chorus and orchestra [Libretto: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1873 - rev. 1888-89):
_Symphonic Dances_ op.64 (1896-98):



Cello Sonata in A-minor op.36 (1883):
Violin Sonata no.3 in C-minor op.45 (1886-87):
String Quartet no.2 in F WoO - (Begun 1891 - inc.)



Cello Sonata - Robert Cohen (vc)/Roger Vignoles (pf)
Violin Sonata - Ivan Zenatý (v)/Antonin Kubalek (pf):
String Quartet - Raphael Quartet:


----------



## eljr

Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
The Last Words of Christ

Release Date March 25, 2016
Duration53:05
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Westvest 90 Church, Schiedam, The Netherlands


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in E Minor, Op.50, No.1

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Door, cello continuo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 2, No. 2*

On first listen, of the three, Gould is the most idiosyncratic; sometimes robotic but always with a sense of searching for what is under the surface. Yves Nat brings out the roughness in the piece. Kempff is more moderate, letting the piece speak for itself.

View attachment 102521







View attachment 102522


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Arias*

Peter Schreier (tenor)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Otmar Suitner

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
Mozart: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Hier soll ich dich denn sehen (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Ich baue ganz auf deine Stärke (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Il mio tesoro intanto (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: In qual fiero contrasto … Tradito, schernito (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Konstanze, Konstanze...O wie ängstlich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Mozart: Se all' Impero (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Un'aura amorosa del nostro tesoro (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Wenn der Freude Tränen fließen (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Wie stark ist nicht dein Zauberton (from Die Zauberflöte)

In the car to see Cosi fan Tute from the Met.


----------



## Enthusiast

View attachment 102523


I think I actually prefer this account of Styx to the one by Bashmet and Gergiev. It has more atmosphere and a greater sense of the work's structure. And Maxim Rysanov is a really good violist (the Presto site quotes Bashmet as saying "my rival has arrived") and I thought made more of the part than Bashmet did. The problem is that the acoustics of the old building it was recorded in are a bit muddy so that the choir's articulation comes through less clearly. The other work by Tavener has not had a particularly good critical reception and I suppose it is a little over-long. But I found it attractive and will listen to it again.


----------



## eljr

Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


----------



## Mal

eljr said:


> Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique


I'm reading James Rhodes "Fire on all sides" at the moment and he raves about Currentzis and MusicAeterna in Mozart's Operas, which he has on continuous replay during his tours. But they do get mixed reviews...


----------



## chefmclean

Mahler: Symphony no. 4
Bernstein & Concertbouw


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102524


Haydn: Violin Concertos
Salomon: Romance for Violin and Orchestra

Simon Standage, violin 
English Concert / Trevor Pinnock


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.93 in D Major

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The MonteverdI Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Visions de L'Amen
Gustavino Tres Romances argentinos
Piazolla Three Tangos


----------



## Enthusiast

Mal said:


> I'm reading James Rhodes "Fire on all sides" at the moment and he raves about Currentzis and MusicAeterna in Mozart's Operas, which he has on continuous replay during his tours. But they do get mixed reviews...


I know how he feels. I find them compulsive, too. But given the mixed reviews I have tried to restart a discussion of them in the Opera section, here.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION
_According to the Four Evangelists_
*Robert Kyr*
Back Bay Chorale
Back Bay Orchestra
Carole Haber - soprano
Gloria Haymond - alto
William Hite - trombone
David Murray - baritone
Beverly Taylor - director
_
IODA - New Albion_


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102526


Rubinstein Collection, Vol. 7

Franck: Violin Sonata* 
Faure: Nocturne No.5
Poulenc: Trois Mouvements Perpetuels; Napoli 
Albeniz: Cordoba, Sevillanas, Navarra, Evocacion, Triana

Jascha Heifetz, violin* 
Arthur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## Captainnumber36

Stewart Goodyear - Beethoven Piano Sonatas (just making my way through the set, I'm on disc 3).


----------



## bejart

Nikolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet in G Minor

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola --- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Cassation in E Flat

Maki Fukumoto directing the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Missa Cellensis. Eser-Streit, Buter, Genz, Hamberger, Neue Hofkapelle Munchen/ Guglhor (Profil)


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32 - Stewart Goodyear


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op.1 * L'Arte Dell Arco; Federico Guglielmo on Brilliant Classics
View attachment 102531

A pleasing double CD of Albinoni's Op. 1 Trio Sonatas. I love the sound of the baroque instruments. OK there is not much challenge in this music - archetypal baroque trio sonatas. Maybe it floats past my ear too easily. But in a rather frenetic and uncivilized world it certainly provides a much needed refuge!


----------



## eljr

Boston Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
Holst: The Planets; Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

Release Date 2001
Duration01:15:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Captainnumber36

eljr said:


> Boston Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
> Holst: The Planets; Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
> 
> Release Date 2001
> Duration01:15:58
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Orchestral


I *LOVE* this work. The addition of Strauss' piece is a nice touch as well! Looks like a great disc.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - Appassionata - Stewart Goodyear


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Six Late Sonatas. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No3 -Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.

A very impressive performance of this mighty symphony - this box has so far set a very high standard.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartets in G major & D minor, op.76 no.1 & no.2 "Fifths"
The Takács String Quartet *

It was the Takács Quartet's recording of the Op.76 String Quartets which introduced me to the world of String Quartets and made a definite and lasting impression on me. It is always a pleasure to return to these performances.

After a chaotic Weekend, this is the perfect way to wind down.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas Nrs. 30, 31, 32, Gould (Sony)


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Sinfonie a Conque Op. 2* Ensemble 415 Chiara Banchini (violin & direction) on harmonia mundi
View attachment 102533


This is an exquisite CD!


----------



## ZJovicic

Listening to Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso no. 1


----------



## Kieran

Idomeneo by Mozart.

Rene Jacobs conducting on Harmonia Mundi.

Could this actually be Mozart’s greatest opera? Has a feel about it, that it might be...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 through 11*

I know I should be listening to something Easter-related, but I'm really enjoying this set.

View attachment 102534


----------



## Malx

Now listening to Rossini's Stabat Mater - Soloists, London Symphony Chorus, City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox.
Maybe a little operatic in style for Easter weekend but still a lovely piece.

View attachment 102535


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Malx

Just had to play some Haydn today:
Symphonies Nos 85 & 86 - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sigiswald Kuijken.

View attachment 102537


----------



## ZJovicic

Heh, I am listening to lots of stuff today... continuing my listening marathon with:


----------



## Malx

Brahms, String Quartet Op51 No 1 - Takacs Quartet.

View attachment 102538


----------



## ZJovicic

More Higdon:


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to some short piano pieces by Francesco Ciléa from this wonderful box set:

View attachment 102539


These are some of the most cheerful piano pieces I've ever heard. They never become merely frivolous or inconsequential. I'm only familiar with Ciléa's music through is opera Andrea Lecouvreur, so was unprepared for his instrumental music. The whole box set has proven to be quite enjoyable, but the disc of Ciléa's music has proven to be one of the finest. Played by pianist Pier Paolo Vincenzi, another name unfamiliar to me, but Vincenzi brings out all the charm of these lively pieces.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Marinera

*Liszt* - 12 Transcendental Etudes / Claudio Arrau


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Manuel Cardoso - Alonso Lobo, Duarte Lobo - Tomas Luis de Victoria*
The Tallis Scholars
_
Gimell_


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
_Colin Stetson_ - arranger, direction, saxophone
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
_
52Hz_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
> _Colin Stetson_ - arranger, direction, saxophone
> Matt Bauder - saxophone
> Dan Bennett - saxophone
> Ryan Ferreira - guitar
> Rebecca Foon - cello
> Greg Fox - drums
> Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
> Grey McMurray - guitar
> Sarah Neufeld - violin
> Megan Stetson - vocals
> Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
> Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
> _
> 52Hz_


----------



## Flavius

Victoria: recap of the Officium Hebdomadae Sanctae, with four added motets. Ensemble Plus Ultra/Noone (Archiv)


----------



## Pugg

*Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa*: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mompou - Piano Works!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Earlier, Mahler - Symphony #2. "Auferstehungs Symphonie". The New York Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein.
Barbara Hendricks, Christa Ludwig and the Westminster Choir. Recorded at Avery Fischer Hall NYC, April 1987. DG.
I am loving this interpretation more and more. 
Now, Schubert - Piano Sonata #18 in G, D.864. Also, Piano Sonata #15 "Relique". D.840.
Mitsuko Uchida, piano. Philips. I'm in love with Mitzi's Schubert!
Over the past week or so I have been listening to the London Symphonies of Haydn. Colin Davis and the Concertgebouw on Philips. Also, early Haydn symphonies with Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian troup on Nimbus. 

There are quite a few other things I listened to since the last time I logged in. Other priorities has taken my attention away from posting. Sometimes, it's best just to listen........without having to tell everyone about it! Cheers everyone.


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Busoni's birthday*








​
*Busoni*: Piano Works

Cyril Huvé (piano)

Busoni: Elegies, BV249
Busoni: Indianische Tagebuch, Book 1 (Indian Diary), K 267
Busoni: Sonatina No. 2, BV259
Busoni: Sonatina No. 6 (Chamber Fantasy on Themes from Bizet's Carmen)
Busoni: Toccata 'Preludio, Fantasia, Ciaccona' BV287


----------



## Bruce

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
> _Colin Stetson_ - arranger, direction, saxophone
> Matt Bauder - saxophone
> Dan Bennett - saxophone
> Ryan Ferreira - guitar
> Rebecca Foon - cello
> Greg Fox - drums
> Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
> Grey McMurray - guitar
> Sarah Neufeld - violin
> Megan Stetson - vocals
> Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
> Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
> _
> 52Hz_


This sounds really interesting. Am now listening to the first bars via Spotify while responding.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## Bruce

*Scriabin 6*

For years I've been searching for a recording of Scriabin's 6th piano sonata that communicated the sense of dread which Scriabin reportedly felt about this piece, and which prevented him from playing it in public. I think I've finally found such a recording:

View attachment 102542


Roger Woodward really brings out a feeling of menace from this sonata. In his hands, this work really seems to growl at points, and is far and away the best recording I've heard of this work. Listening to other pianists play this doesn't help me understand what Scriabin must have felt when he played it. Woodward does.


----------



## Pugg

​
Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern - Der junge *Bach*

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)

Bach, J S: Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992
Bach, J S: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
Bach, J S: Passacaglia in C minor, BWV582
Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565


----------



## Taplow

Having a Sunday morning hoedown!










*Copland*: Billy the Kid, Rodeo Suites
Morton Gould and his Orchestra
RCA Living Stereo: 09026-61667-2


----------



## Taplow

Followed by the composer's own interpretation ...










*Copland*: Appalachian Spring
London Symphony Orchestra
CBS Masterworks (Sony): 690403-2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : Violin concerto no.2/ *Vanhal* : Violin Concerto in G major/ Josef *Suk*, violin / Frantisek X. Thuri, harpsichord
Suk Chamber Orchestra, dir. Josef Vlach

Supraphon 1110 3616 G - Czech stereo pressing.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni*: Cavalleria Rusticana, / *Leoncavallo*: Pagliacci *

Julia Varady (Santuzza), Luciano Pavarotti (Turiddu), Piero Cappuccilli (Alfio), Carmen Gonzales (Lola), Ida Bormida (Lucia),

* Ingvar Wixell (baritone), Lorenzo Saccomani (bass), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Mirella Freni (soprano), Vincenzo Bello (tenor)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Opera Chorus, Finchley Children's Music Group
Giuseppe Patanè


----------



## Taplow

*Beethoven*: Sonata For Piano And Violin No. 9 In A Major, "Kreutzer" Op. 47
Jascha Heifetz, Brooks Smith
RCA: 88843095342-21
Recorded 1960


----------



## Enthusiast

View attachment 102546


Because it is Easter.


----------



## Kieran

K427, the great mass in c minor, for Easter morning. Happy Easter, friends!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli, Op.120.
Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Score reader

*Haydn: Piano Sonata in E-flat, No.59, Hob.XVI/49*

Finale.Tempo di menuetto


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Double Piano Concerto; Piano Concerto in A Minor/ Symphony No.12 for Strings in G Minor, Op.posth., MWV N12

John Ogdon, Brenda Lucas, 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #12:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Orchestre de la Cite, Danille Borst (soprano)
*Conductor:* Michel Piquemal
*Composer:* Francis Poulenc
*Recording:* 10/92 at Salle Pleyelm, Paris, France 
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Release DateFebruary 18, 2011
LabelNewton Classics
FormatCD

CD 3, Easter


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
> _Colin Stetson_ - arranger, direction, saxophone
> Matt Bauder - saxophone
> Dan Bennett - saxophone
> Ryan Ferreira - guitar
> Rebecca Foon - cello
> Greg Fox - drums
> Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
> Grey McMurray - guitar
> Sarah Neufeld - violin
> Megan Stetson - vocals
> Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
> Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI
> _
> 52Hz_


this is something I really enjoy


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit/ *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82.

Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Taggart

Pleasant but somewhat sameish.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Handel - Concerti a Due Cori*

The Academy of Ancient Music / Christopher Hogwood










Some of the music in these concertos are directly from his oratorios, including "Lift Up Your Heads" from Messiah in concerto no. 2. These are some of Handel's last purely instrumental works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_ and piano concertos part one of two today.

_Introdução aos Chôros (Introduction to the Chôros)_ for guitar and orchestra (1929):
_Chôros no.1_ for guitar (1920):
_Chôros no.2_ for flute and clarinet (1924):
_Chôros no.3_ - _Pica-páo (Woodpecker)_ - for clarinet, bassoon, saxophone, three horns and trombone and male chorus [Texts: Amerindian folk sources] (1925):
_Chôros no.4_ for three horns and trombone (1926):
_Chôros no.5_ - _Alma brasileira (Brazilian Soul)_ - for piano(1925):
_Chôros no.6_ for orchestra (1926):
_Chôros no.7_ - _Settimino (Septet)_ - for flute, oboe, clarinet, saxophone, bassoon, violin and cello with tam-tam ad-lib. (1924):



(*** Orquesta Filarmónica de Gran Canaria/Adrian Leaper a.o.)

_Bachianas Brasileiras_ no.1 for an orchestra of cellos' (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras_ no.2 for orchestra (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras_ no.3 for piano and orchestra (1938):



Piano Concerto no.1 (1945):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1948):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Symphony of Psalms":









aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa(great performance/great recording)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, C P E*: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 (H772), etc.

Venceslava Hruba-Freiberger (soprano), Barbara Bornemann (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Olaf Bär (baritone)

Berlin Radio Chorus, C.P.E. Bach Chamber Orchestra, Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Messiah, HWV 56

Richard Hickox directing Collegium 90: Joan Rodgers, soprano -- Della Jones, mezzo-soprano -- Christopher Robson, counter-tenor -- Philip Langridge, tenor -- Bryn Terfel, bass-baritone

The Easter portion ----


----------



## Manxfeeder

bejart said:


> The Easter portion ----


It's easy to forget that the Messiah has that part also.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - directo
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Beethoven: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli, Op.120.
**Anatol Ugorski
*


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning:
J S Bach, St Matthew Passion - Soloists (Christoph Prégardien, Christine Schäfer, Bernarda Fink et al), Arnold Schoenberg Choir,
Vienna Boys' Choir, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.

View attachment 102554


Next in the sequence of Mahler Symphonies from Kubelik - Symphony No 4.
One thing I am aware of in the first four Symphonies I've listened to is that Kubelik keeps these works moving along, certainly different from a lot of conductors who can tend to dwell too long at times. Having said that the beauty of Mahler's music is it can survive different interpretations quite readily.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Fantasio

Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a fabuleous album , the name of the album is kind of funny here it is: The suspiecieous cheese lords by in Terra Pax ensemble, simply lovely offering, than i will listen to the Garden of Zéphyrus from the mighty ensemble Gothic voice , conducted by the great Christopher Page.

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Anton Fils (1733-1760): Symphony in G Minor

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the first records I owned. I still love it.

View attachment 102558


----------



## Taggart

deprofundis said:


> Im currently listening to a fabuleous album , the name of the album is kind of funny here it is: The suspieciieous cheez lords by in Terra Pax ensemble, simply lovely offering, than i will listen to the Garden of Zéphyrrus from the mighty ensemble Gothic voice , conducted by the greatChristopher Page.
> 
> :tiphat:


Let Google be your friend. The Suspicious Cheese Lords are an early music group taking their name from a macaronic parody of Tallis's _Suscipe Quæso Domine_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Bruce

*Gaspard*



Pugg said:


> ​
> * Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit/ *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82.
> 
> Ivo Pogorelich


This is a phenomenal recording. A few people recommended this to me on TC, and it's been my favorite Gaspard since. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Víkingur Ólafsson
Philip Glass: Piano Works

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:31
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateOctober 24, 2016 & October 25, 2016
Recording Location
Concert Hall, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 4, for the 1st Day of Easter. Fischer-Dieskau, Lachenmeier (trumpet), Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102559


Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello and Piano

Steven Isserlis, cello
Melvyn Tan, fortepiano


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms' second sextet - a work I have loved from the moment I heard it. It is beautiful and filled with magic.

View attachment 102560


----------



## Haydn man

View attachment 102561

Gilels playing Beethoven


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

cougarjuno said:


> *Beethoven: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli, Op.120.
> **Anatol Ugorski
> *


He's an interesting pianist. Once heard him play a disastrous Brahms 2 in Vienna, the amount of wrong notes made it sound like a different work... But he's made some fine recordings, no doubt.


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
_13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession_
*Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien*
Sylvain Dieudonné - director
_
Editions Hortus_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> ​
> * Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37
> 
> Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


The above is one of my favorite works bar none and along w/the church music of Orlando Gibbons, my favorite choral music. I think I could go without all the requiems, masses, cantatas and glory hallelujahs by all the great composers (including JS Bach) if I could just spare Rach's Vespers/All-Night Vigil and Orlando Gibbons.

The Klava/Latvian Radio Choir is an excellent recording because of the strong Baltic basses, a rival to Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Choir. All those interested need not purchase both.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Taplow said:


> Followed by the composer's own interpretation ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Copland*: Appalachian Spring
> London Symphony Orchestra
> CBS Masterworks (Sony): 690403-2


Wonderful album/compilation. The only conductor who could do Copland justice apart from the composer himself was Bernstein. While "Fanfare for the Common Man", "Appalachian Spring" and "Rodeo" are well known, I like the "Old American Songs" the most. Copland takes American folk songs and hymns re-arranges it for full orchestra and voice and retains the simplicity (as in "Simple Gifts"). William Warfield's strong but tender vocals on the above recording are excellent. I remember watching "Show Boat" as a kid on TV with my family, and as Warfield sang "Old Man River", my grandfather who was a World War 2 veteran and retired construction worker had tears in his eyes.


----------



## Guest

*Berlioz*

Les nuits d'été

Régine Crespin


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday for Holy Saturday: Bach's "St John Passion", English translation, featuring John Shirly-Quirk (as Jesus), Peter Pears, Heather Harper, conducted by Benjamin Britten w/the English Chamber Orchestra...

Today two brightly colored Easter eggs for Easter: Beethoven's 6th Symphony and Enesco's Rumanian Rhapsody #1 by Sergiu Celibidache with the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra...

If the above Bach recording is a fair example then Sir Britten might have been a great conductor if he wasn't so busy being one of the finest composers of the 20th century. Britten's is a beautiful, albeit un-HIP, St John, raw, powerful but also tempered w/English sensibility.

The two by Celibidache are also very good; an extra-slow Beethoven's 6th that savors the spring-like feel; showing Beethoven's more mellow side. While Enesco's Rumanian Rhapsody #1 may not be the most profound work; it's probably the most fun.


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel- Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi
View attachment 102563


Not entirely appropriate for Easter, I'm playing this interesting collection of choral music for Advent. It covers a wide period - from early music through to some late 20th century rather atmospheric 'spiritual' music.


----------



## laurie

Taggart said:


> Let Google be your friend. The Suspicious Cheese Lords are an early music group taking their name from a* macaronic *parody of Tallis's _Suscipe Quæso Domine_


:lol: I first read this as *macaroni*! Because of the cheese connection, no doubt ... & I was confused as to exactly what a macaroni & cheese parody *is! *  And are these cheese lords suspicious of _all_ cheeses, or just the very smelly ones?  :lol:


----------



## Kieran

Random Monteverdi stuff, on Spotify. This man's music sounds so modern! Beautiful too, for Easter Sunday...


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
*Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries*
Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction
_
Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## Kieran




----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Visions fugitives & Romeo and Juliet Ten Pieces for Piano - Matti Raekallio.


----------



## Kieran

Rachmaninov's 3rd PC, performed by Bernd Glemser with the Polish National radio Symphony Orchestra, on Naxos, conducted by Antoni Wit.

I don't know if these cheap Naxos CDs are of high or low quality, in the performances, but this one suits me just dandy...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No.101 "Clock", No.102 & No.104 "London"
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

Another evening of Haydn for me. I adore Beecham's interpretations of Haydn, he has a gift of bring the spirit of the music to the fore in an organic manner. Beecham even outshines Furtwängler, Klemperer, Dorati and Hogwood which is no easy feat to achieve.

The Royal Philharmonic perform with the music seemingly in their blood, thoroughly superb.

A fantastic evening of listening and a great way to close the day.


----------



## Rambler

*'Where'er You Walk' - Arias for Handel's Favourite Tenor* Allan Clayton (tenor) with Classical Opera conducted by Ian Page on Signum

View attachment 102565

Well apparently John Beard was Handel's favourite tenor. Here we have a collection of arias composed for or sung by John Beard (1715 - 1791). The bulk are by Handel but we also have arias by Boyce, J.C. Smith and Arne.

A pleasing collection.


----------



## Malx

A selection of Mahler's songs from Brigitte Fassbaender and Riccardo Chailly.

View attachment 102566


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sonatas 1 & 2. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## Rambler

*Handel & Mozart Arias sung by Owen Brannigan* on EMI
View attachment 102567


I can't say I particularly warm to this disc of arias for Bass by Handel and Mozart. The Handel performances date from 1958. The dates of performance of the Mozart arias (sung in English) are not detailed. I think I've got used to much more refined and historically informed performances of this repertoire. This seems a bit rough and ready in comparison.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Elegant playing and superb sound (24bit/88.2k FLAC)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## chefmclean

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A Minor
Tschaikowsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Bach: Cello Suite no. 1 & 2
Jurnjacob Timm, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig and Kurt Masur


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
Franck: Violin Sonata in A major

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Hephzibah Menuhin, piano


----------



## chefmclean

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 4
Arctic Philharmonic & Christian Lindberg


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

Andre Tchaikowsky - The Complete RCA Album Collection

*Mozart*: Fantasia in C minor, K475/ Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457/ Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, K330


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Vespers & Compline. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Solesmes)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Lachner*: Sacred Choral Works

Orpheus Chor München, Gerd Guglhör

Lachner, F: Mass in F major, Op. 130
Lachner, F: Stabat Mater, Op. 154
Lachner, F: The 15th Psalm 'Herr, wer wird wohnen in deiner Hütte', for double choir


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano concertos-17/18
Murray Perahia


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102570


Kremerland

Music by Liszt, Kancheli, Chizhik, and others

Kremerata Baltica / Gidon Kremer, violin & conductor


----------



## Captainnumber36

Colorado String Quartet - Beethoven String Quartet in F Major


----------



## deprofundis

I listening to , a work i was not familliar whit from mister Penderecki::Utrenja, i celebrated a lot now im so darn tired excellent for goeeing to bed musiic, calm , hunting, meditative, very interresting conducted by antoni wit.


----------



## chefmclean

Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis...
NYPhil & Gilbert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo:* Symphonie Espagnole/ _Saint-Saëns_ - Violin Concerto No. 1

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit

1981 Japanese LP release


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vieuxtemps*: Violin Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5

Alexander Markov (violin)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Lawrence Renes


----------



## Oliver

Really beautiful:


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: L'assedio di Calais

Christian du Plessis (Eustachio), Della Jones (Aurelio), Nuccia Focile (Eleonora), Rico Serbio (Giovanni d'Aire), Paul Nilon (Giacomo de Wisants), Ian Platt (Pietro de Wisants), Mark Glanville (Armando), Russell Smythe (Edoardo III), Eiddwen Harrhy (Isabella), John Treleaven (Edmondo), Norman Bailey (Un Incognito)

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Wand of Youth Suites 1 & 2, Nursery Suite, Severn Suite - LSO, Sir Edward Elgar. 
(Recordings ranging from 1928 - 1932)


----------



## Haydn man

View attachment 102572

Violin Concerto No.2
Gil Shaham and the CSO
More intense than the first VC and very good


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical
Release Date
9/15/2017

CD 7:
Easter Monday


----------



## Judith

Hall of Fame on Classic FM. Tonight will be revealed. Probably will be Lark Ascending Vaughan Williams or Piano Concerto no 2 Rachamaninov. Well maybe I might be wrong.


----------



## eljr

Enjoying our second spring snow this morning so I thought this appropriate.










Choir of Royal Holloway, University of London / Ola Gjeilo / 12 Ensemble / Rupert Gough
Winter Songs

Release Date November 17, 2017
Duration53:34
Genre
Classical
Holiday
Styles
Choral
Christmas
Holidays
Recording DateJune 9, 2017 - June 11, 2017
Recording Location
Saint Jude-on-The-Hill, Central Square, Hampstead Garden Suburb, London NW11 7AH


----------



## ZJovicic

Chopin 24 Preludes, Op. 28

first listening: version by Blechacz




second listening: version by Pollini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 6, 7, 8 & 9
Claudio Arrau.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_ and piano concertos part two of two throughout the afternoon.

_Chôros no.8_ for orchestra (1925):
_Chôros no.9_ for orchestra (1929):



_Bachianas Brasileiras no.4_ orig. for piano - arr. for orchestra (1930-41 - arr. 1941):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.5_ for voice and eight cellos [Text: Ruth Valadares Corrêa/Manuel Bandeira] (1938 and 1945):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.6_ for flute and bassoon (1938):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.7_ for orchestra (1942):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.8_ for orchestra (1944):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.9_ for string orchestra (1944):



Piano Concerto no.3 (1952-57):
Piano Concerto no.4 (1952):
Piano Concerto no.5 (1954):


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Wind Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Mi-Young Chon (oboe), Jan Schroeder (horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, K294b
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in D major, K382
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Cello Concerto
Yo-Yo Ma (cello

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Enthusiast

View attachment 102574


It was a half price download on eClassical a week or so back. Lovely.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets Op.74 "The Rider", Op.76 "Fifths" & Op.77

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 58 through 60*

View attachment 102575


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - La Traviata (Muti/Sony)*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 58 through 60*
> 
> View attachment 102575


"Il Distratto" | I like that symphony !


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Good old Schmidt-Issersted  Symphony No.8


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe* - Satanella (or 'The Power of Love')

Sally Silver (soprano), Catherine Carby (mezzo), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, Richard Bonynge



> Gramophone Magazine April 2016
> 
> Bonynge is _unsurpassed_ in this repertoire; he keeps it zipping buoyantly along, effortlessly supporting his singers and clearly relishing every baleful horncall, rippling harp and languishing cello solo. His cast, too, feels near-ideal. The young Chinese-born tenor Kang Wang is a Rupert of considerable dash, and Sally Silver sings the title-role…with sweetness and sparkle


----------



## Enthusiast

View attachment 102576


Several of these wonderful concertos - those for piano, for violin, for viola and for viola d'amore. A while since I listened to them but they are really good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

This is really good. It doesn't knock Solomon off my favorite list, but it's still near the top.

View attachment 102577


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 18, No. 2*

View attachment 102578


----------



## pmsummer

ANGELI
_Chant and Polyphony for the Nine Orders of Angels and the Queen of Angels_
*Worcester Manuscript - Notre Dame repertory - Young - Van Ness - Kammen - Hildegard von Bingen*
Ensemble P.A.N.
Tapestry
_
TELARC_


----------



## tvparty

Sibelius - Lemminkäinen Suite

(via Spotify)


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Années de pelerinage. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pierre-Laurent Aimard's fine new recording of one of my favourite works, Messiaen's _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_. Early days yet, but this excellent set could well become my "go-to" recording.

View attachment 102580


The version I have comes with a series of short videos on each piece by Aimard himself; illuminating, fascinating and very useful.


----------



## Malx

An album I haven't played for a very long time. 
Midori was subject to a lot of hype in her early days but her interpretations of these works and her playing stand up very well.

View attachment 102581


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102582


Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn
Sonata for two pianos in F minor 
Five Waltzes, Op. 39

Martha Argerich, piano
Alexandre Rabinovich, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Symphonies by Luigi Boccherini and Joseph Haydn.

Boccherini is famous first and foremost for his voluminous chamber output but these six symphonies (he composed about thirty in all) are certainly worth a listen. He even indulges in some Haydnesque _Sturm und Drang_ with the fourth work listed below.

Symphony in D op.12 no.1 (1771):
Symphony in E-flat op.12 no.2 (1771):
Symphony in C op.12 no.3 (1771):
Symphony in D-minor [_La Casa del Diavolo_] op.12 no.4 (1771):
Symphony in B-flat op.12 no.5 (1771):
Symphony in A op.12 no.6 (1771):










Symphony no.26 [_Lamentatione_] in D-minor (c. 1768):
Symphony no.35 in B-flat (1767):
Symphony no.49 [_La passione_] in F minor (1768):










Symphony no.43 [_Mercury_] in E-flat (c. 1771):
Symphony no.44 [_Trauer_] in E-minor (1772):
Symphony no.45 [_Farewell_] in F-sharp minor (1772):


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano sonatas Nos. 20 through 25*

View attachment 102583


----------



## chefmclean

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 4
Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Dutoit


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Lieder--O lieb, so lang du lieben kannst.... Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (DG, 3 CDs))


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne and Nordic Affect on Briliant Classics
View attachment 102587


A wet, cold and miserable day in north west England - still no snow today unlike many parts of the UK. 
This is music to cheer me up. I've only recently listened to Abel - I've 'amassed' two CD's in the last year. This German composer happily settled in England and seems to have been quite chummy with the painter Thomas Gainsborough.

This is tasteful music, with some characterful slow movements. Excellent CD.


----------



## Guest

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Pierre-Laurent Aimard's fine new recording of one of my favourite works, Messiaen's _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_. Early days yet, but this excellent set could well become my "go-to" recording.
> 
> View attachment 102580
> 
> 
> The version I have comes with a series of short videos on each piece by Aimard himself; illuminating, fascinating and very useful.


I haven't heard it and probably won't buy it since he omitted " La Fauvette des jardins," a 27-minute movement. I'm quite happy with Anatol Ugorski's complete version.


----------



## Malx

Purcell, The Indian Queen - Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.









Having listened to seven of the eight cds in this box set I am coming to the conclusion that Purcell composed a lot of music of similar quality of which little stands out as remarkable. I am a little disappointed as this box has been my first major excursion into Purcell's musical world - or are the performances/recordings the problem?


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: Artaxerxes* Classical Opera Company conducted by Ian Page on Linn
View attachment 102590


An attractive English opera by an English composer. I'm not the greatest fan of 'serious' 18th century opera as a genre. But there are plenty of musical highlights on offer in this example - and it is very well performed with excellent recording quality.


----------



## Flavius

Malx said:


> Purcell, The Indian Queen - Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.
> 
> View attachment 102589
> 
> 
> Having listened to seven of the eight cds in this box set I am coming to the conclusion that Purcell composed a lot of music of similar quality of which little stands out as remarkable. I am a little disappointed as this box has been my first major excursion into Purcell's musical world - or are the performances/recordings the problem?


Is Purcell's 'Dido and Aeneas' represented in your box? I have an old recording with Janet Baker and the English Chamber Orch., and though my interest has been more focused on the previous, Tudor composers, I might suggest that if the soloists and Monteverdi choir have disappointed you with their 'Dido', Gardiner might be the problem. Purcell has certainly taken his place among the immortals.

Kathleen Ferrier's 'Mad Bess of Bedlam' ('From the silent shades') and 'Hark the echoing air' (from 'The Fairy Queen') wouldn't disappoint you.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Is Purcell's 'Dido and Aeneas' represented in your box? I have an old recording with Janet Baker and the English Chamber Orch., and though my interest has been more focused on the previous, Tudor composers, I might suggest that if the soloists and Monteverdi choir have disappointed you with their 'Dido', Gardiner might be the problem. Purcell has certainly taken his place among the immortals.
> 
> Kathleen Ferrier's 'Mad Bess of Bedlam' ('From the silent shades') and 'Hark the echoing air' (from 'The Fairy Queen') wouldn't disappoint you.


Thanks for your thoughtful comments Flavius:
The answer to your question is no "Dido" is not part of this box set. 
I have the disc you mention with Janet Baker on Decca conducted by Lewis. That was my only disc of Purcell's vocal music prior to acquiring the Gardiner box and it is a fine performance of what, I guess, may be Purcells masterwork.
Its hard to say if its Gardiner to blame or just that Purcell is not for me at this point in my listening life - I suspect the latter.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Yves Nat, Piano Concerto*

Yves Nat was remarkable, an acquaintence of Faure and Saint-Saens. accompanying Enescue and playing with Ysae, a skilled performer and Conservatoire teacher. His piano concerto is lovely, drawing from the soundscape of Maurice Ravel.

View attachment 102592


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Kontrapunctus said:


> I haven't heard it and probably won't buy it since he omitted " La Fauvette des jardins," a 27-minute movement.


Aimard omitted nothing, though. The wonderful "La Fauvette des jardins" is a separate work from _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_, many fine recordings of which (e.g. Håkon Austbø, Robert Sherlaw-Johnson) do not include it either.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas 26--32. Nat (Urania)

A student of Nat's, Jean-Bernard Pommier, has been a favorite of mine for his light-handed, graceful rendition of Beethoven's early sonatas. I don't understand why he hasn't been more appreciated. A fine example of French pianism.


----------



## cougarjuno

Shostakovich - Symphony no. 15 / From Jewish Folk Poetry

London Philharmonic / Concertgebouw Orchestra -- Haitink










Shostakovich's vocal music is underrated and From Jewish Folk Poetry is among his best works. Brilliant interpretations of Shostakovich by Haitink - sullen, slightly ragged and powerful


----------



## bharbeke

I'm listening to lots and lots of Haydn quartets for the first time. I've got about 20 to go, and half of them are good on the initial hearing.


----------



## Flavius

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Aimard omitted nothing, though. The wonderful "La Fauvette des jardins" is a separate work from _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_, many fine recordings of which (e.g. Håkon Austbø, Robert Sherlaw-Johnson) do not include it either.


Yvonne Loriod also recorded an excellent 'La Fauvette des jardins'. Peter Hill's seven books of the 'Catalogue d'Oiseaux' are beautiful renditions, but he does not include 'La Fauvette'. (I admire Ausbo and have considered sending for his Messiaen.)


----------



## Flavius

Both Aimard and Hill are among the finest of contemporary Bach interpreters.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Symphony No.62 in D Major

Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## chefmclean

Tchaikovsky: Serenade in C Major for String Orchestra 
New York City Ballet Orchestra w Robert Irving


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recorded. (24bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## Guest

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Aimard omitted nothing, though. The wonderful "La Fauvette des jardins" is a separate work from _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_, many fine recordings of which (e.g. Håkon Austbø, Robert Sherlaw-Johnson) do not include it either.


OK, "omitted" was the wrong word, but at any rate, he didn't include it! That decision didn't escape the notice of _Grammophone_'s reviewer: "Perhaps the most curious thing about Aimard's venture is the absence of 'La Fauvette des jardins', the wonderful half-hour pendant to Messiaen's Catalogue, not to mention the 1961 'La Fauvette passerinette' rediscovered by Peter Hill and recorded by him on Delphian. But maybe there are plans to add these at a later date."


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Vespers & Compline for Sunday. Monastery Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Clair (Solesmes)


----------



## Pugg

MAHLER • MENDELSSOH
Symphony No. 10: Adagio • Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"


----------



## chefmclean

Fauré: Requiem 
Choir & Orchestre de Paris w P Jarvi


----------



## Captainnumber36

Glenn Gould - Mozart Piano Sonatas


----------



## Pugg

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco*: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 & 2

Massimo Giuseppe Bianchi (piano)

Aron Quartet

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Piano Quintet No. 1
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Piano Quintet No. 2 (Ricordi della campagna toscana)


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

*Fauré - Cello Sonata no. 1:*

View attachment 102609


The first movement is notable for its rhythmic quirkiness, the second for its unforced beauty, and the third for its joyousness. The sublimity of this music is fully captured by Isserlis and Shih.

*Connesson - Flammenschrift:*

View attachment 102608


Wow! This 10-minute orchestral work is a nonstop rush of dynamic rhythmic energy. I will certainly have to investigate more of Connesson's music.

*Duruflé - Requiem:*

View attachment 102607


Such a moving, beautiful work. Duruflé's combination of Renaissance-like modality with lush, impressionist harmonies is totally enrapturing. The work is predominantly contemplative in mood, but when Duruflé does 'crank up the heat', the effect is tremendously exciting!

*Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 17:*

View attachment 102597


A delightful, sparkling work where Mozart experiments with some fresh, unexpected harmonies.

*Tippett - String Quartet no. 1:*

View attachment 102596


The outer movements are busy and contrapuntal and the slow movement, which I found to be the highlight of the work, is apparently influenced by Elizabethan madrigals and is more lyrical and accessible.


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening (cont.):

*Schuman - Symphony no. 6:*

View attachment 102606


Much mid-century American music is overall optimistic in tone, with the notable exception of much of William Schuman's music, particularly this symphony. It is tragic, foreboding, and anxious in character. The propulsive rhythmic energy of his celebrated 3rd Symphony is present here, but with a darker underpinning. The ending is particularly bleak and pessimistic. Not 'easy listening' by any means, but a thought-provoking and individual work.

*Hummel - Cello Sonata:*

View attachment 102605


Hummel proves to be a composer of great melodic talent and harmonic ingenuity in this delightful work.

*Szymanowski - Stabat Mater:*

View attachment 102604


Szymanowski's vocal writing is absolutely gorgeous. This often hypnotic work shows the composer at the height of his powers.

*Schmidt - Symphony no. 1:*

View attachment 102602


Though this symphony has nice moments, it is a youthful work that is nowhere near as individual and impactful as his 2nd or certainly 4th symphonies. I found the finale, in particular, to be quite academic-sounding. The finale of his 2nd symphony contains much more refined and powerful fugal writing.

*Kodály - Concerto for Orchestra:*

View attachment 102603


This vibrant, colorful, energetic work is given a spectacular performance by the seemingly infallible JoAnn Falletta and her Buffalo band. Kodály's superb orchestration skills are on full display here.


----------



## agoukass

View attachment 102610


Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor; 2 Nocturnes, Op. 62; 3 Mazurkas, Op. 59

Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"

Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Don Carlo

Four-act version

Ruggero Raimondi (Filippo II), José Carreras (Don Carlo), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Matti Salminen (Il Grande Inquisitore), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta di Valois), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Marjon Lambriks (Tebaldo), Ewald Aichberger (Il conte di Lerma), Thomas Moser (Un araldo reale)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

*Georg Böhm*


----------



## Marinera

Yesterday's listening

Ludus Danielis - Part one

View attachment 102613


Messiaen - Poèmes pour Mi

View attachment 102614


Dalbavie - Sextine cyclus. This is a wonderful cycle of troubadour poetry set to music which should appeal to those who like Omnia Sol temperat from Carmina Burana.









Vincent Bouchot - Mondendinge; Der Hecht; Das Wasser; Galgenkindes Wiegenlied sung by Sandrine Piau

View attachment 102616


Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring/ Boulez

View attachment 102617


----------



## Marinera

Today

Antonio de Cabezon themed album - Ultimi Miei Sospiri.









Renee Fleming sings Messiaen's Poemes pour mi

View attachment 102619


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Carnaval, Op.9; Piano Sonata No.1; Fantasiestück, Op.12
Claudio Arrau.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zoltán Kodály - various works this morning and afternoon.

_Psalmus Hungaricus_ for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.13 [Text: Psalm LV] (1923):
_Missa Brevis_ for soloists, mixed chorus and organ - arr. for added orchestra (1942-44 - arr. 1948):










_Adagio_ for cello and piano (1905):
_Sonatina_ for cello and piano (1909):
Sonata for cello and piano op.4 (1909-10):
Duo for violin and cello op.7 (1914):
_Capriccio_ for solo cello (1915):
Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
_Hungarian Rondo_ for cello and piano (1917):
_Three Chorale Preludes_ for cello and piano [after J.S. Bach] (1924):
_Prelude and Fugue_ for cello and piano [after J.S. Bach] (1951):



_Summer Evening_ - tone poem (1906 - rev. 1929):
_Theatre Overture_ (1927 - rev. 1929-32):
Suite from the opera _Háry János_ op.15 (arr. 1926-27):
_Dances of Marosszék_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1927 - arr. 1930):
_Dances of Galánta_ (1933):
Variations on the Hungarian folk song _The Peacock_ (1939):
Concerto for Orchestra (1939-40):
Symphony in C (1930s-1961):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lebrun* - Oboe Concertos Volume 1

_Bart Schneemann _(oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend

Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 4 in B flat minor


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Concerto No.1 BWV 1052 J.S.Bach

Concerto Wq.23

Leonhardt Consort
Gustav Leonhardt Harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* ‎- Egmont
Complete incidental music 
Pilar Lorengar,

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by - George Szell,


----------



## maestro267

*Scriabin*: Symphony No. 3 ("Le Poème Divin")
Moscow SO/Golovschin

The "Listening IV" thread really needs to be unstuck from the top of the page. It's easy to get confused.


----------



## Sonata

Rounding to home plate with my Brahms complete listening project: I'm down to quartets and motets, and I'll save the great German Requiem for last 










And every couple of years I like to listen through Mozart's complete piano sonatas, here is the set I know best, with Uchida playing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition et al

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

National Philharmonic Orchestra/ Richard Bonynge
Mincho Minchev (violin), Francisco Gabarro (cello)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Perhaps the most curious thing about Aimard's venture is the absence of 'La Fauvette des jardins'... maybe there are plans to add these at a later date."


I hope so, Kontrapunctus  Aimard is a fine Messiaen interpreter (indeed, he's one of my favourite pianists, period), and I'd really like to hear his take on _both_ "Fauvettes" at some point. Perhaps the Pentatone label were keeping their powder dry?


----------



## Guest

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I hope so, Kontrapunctus  Aimard is a fine Messiaen interpreter (indeed, he's one of my favourite pianists, period), and I'd really like to hear his take on _both_ "Fauvettes" at some point. Perhaps the Pentatone label were keeping their powder dry?


Could be. How is the sound quality? (I might break down and buy it at some point...)


----------



## Selby

*Pierre Boulez*
_Second Piano Sonata _(1947-48)
Maurizio Pollini

This is my third listen in the last 3 days, inspired by this youtube analysis:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:


----------



## Malx

Some chamber music which I find cleanses the auditory palate (if such a thing exists!).

William Walton, Piano Quartet and other assorted pieces.









Brahms, String Quartet in A minor Op51 No2 - Takacs Quartet.

View attachment 102627


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:



Dame Kiri te Kanawa
disc 1: Mozart arias


----------



## Robert Gamble

When you have a stomach bug there's nothing like Mozart... or is it ginger ale?

Symphonies 32 and 33 are just the (tasty) appetizers for the main course.

View attachment 102628


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> When you have a stomach bug there's nothing like Mozart... or is it ginger ale?
> 
> Symphonies 32 and 33 are just the (tasty) appetizers for the main course.
> 
> View attachment 102628


 idk ~ this wouldn't make _me_ feel any better!  :lol: Oh, I'm teasing you ... try activated charcoal capsules, they really work!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op. 101, 109, 110*

View attachment 102629


----------



## Boston Charlie

elgars ghost said:


>


A very good double CD that's been in my collection for probably 20 years or so; probably 2nd tier as piano concertos go, but colorful and fun...I don't know very much about Ms. Ortiz or Maestro Gomez-Martinez but it sounds as if the interpretations are top-notch. I remember liking the 2nd and 5th concertos most of all.


----------



## Kieran

The Kungsbacka Trio on Naxos, performing K564 by Mozart...


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:


----------



## Guest

This LP inspired me to give up electric guitar and start playing classical back in the late 70s.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Merl

This morning's lstening was these 2:


----------



## Merl

And now I'm playing this set of quartets.


----------



## realdealblues

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*








_Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36_
*[Rec. 1984]*








_Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64_
*[Rec. 1975]*








_Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64_
*[Rec. 1987]*








_Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"_
*[Rec. 1976]*

Conductor: Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Listening on YouTube to Clara Andrada de la Calle giving a superb performance of Ibert's Flute Concerto:


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Music for Flute. Bennett (helios)


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> 
> View attachment 102630
> 
> _Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36_
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> 
> View attachment 102631
> 
> _Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64_
> *[Rec. 1975]*
> 
> View attachment 102632
> 
> _Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64_
> *[Rec. 1987]*
> 
> View attachment 102633
> 
> _Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"_
> *[Rec. 1976]*
> 
> Conductor: Georg Solti
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


I've not heard Solti's Tchaikovsky for years. Forgotten what it sounds like.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Kontrapunctus said:


> Could be. How is the sound quality? (I might break down and buy [Aimard's recording of _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_] at some point...)


The sound quality is excellent.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Barbebleu

Pablo de Sarasate - Nocturne and Serenade.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Duruflé - organ and choral works today. The music is predominantly gentle and contemplative - a bit like the composer himself from what I gather.

_Scherzo_ op.2 (1926):
_Prélude, adagio et choral varié sur le theme du 'Veni Creator'_ op.4 (1926 and 1930):
_Suite_ op.5 (1932): 
_Prélude et fugue sur le nom d'Alain_ op.7 (1942):
_Hommage à Jean Gallon_ WoO (1953):
_Prélude sur l'introït de l'epiphanie_ op.13 (1961):
_Fugue sur le thème du Carillon des Heures de la Cathédrale de Soissons_ op.12 (1962):
_Méditation_ op. posth. (1964):



_Requiem_ for mezzo-soprano and baritone soloists, choir, organ and orchestra op.9 (1941-47):
_Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens_ for unaccompanied choir op.10 (1960): 
_Messe_ [_Cum jubilo_] for baritone solo, male choir and orchestra op.11 (1966): 
_Notre Père_ for unison male choir and organ op.14 (1976):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Boston Charlie said:


> A very good double CD that's been in my collection for probably 20 years or so; probably 2nd tier as piano concertos go, but colorful and fun...I don't know very much about Ms. Ortiz or Maestro Gomez-Martinez but it sounds as if the interpretations are top-notch. I remember liking the 2nd and 5th concertos most of all.


My exact sentiments - they aren't as discernibly 'Latin flavoured' as some of Villa-Lobos' other works but they are well-constructed with some nice ideas.


----------



## Flavius

Flamenco: fandangos, malagena, farruca.... El Nino de Almadén (harmonia mundi)


----------



## hpowders

kyjo said:


> Recent listening (cont.):
> 
> *Schuman - Symphony no. 6:*
> 
> View attachment 102606
> 
> 
> Much mid-century American music is overall optimistic in tone, with the notable exception of much of William Schuman's music, particularly this symphony. It is tragic, foreboding, and anxious in character. The propulsive rhythmic energy of his celebrated 3rd Symphony is present here, but with a darker underpinning. The ending is particularly bleak and pessimistic. Not 'easy listening' by any means, but a thought-provoking and individual work.
> 
> *Hummel - Cello Sonata:*
> 
> View attachment 102605
> 
> 
> Hummel proves to be a composer of great melodic talent and harmonic ingenuity in this delightful work.
> 
> *Szymanowski - Stabat Mater:*
> 
> View attachment 102604
> 
> 
> Szymanowski's vocal writing is absolutely gorgeous. This often hypnotic work shows the composer at the height of his powers.
> 
> *Schmidt - Symphony no. 1:*
> 
> View attachment 102602
> 
> 
> Though this symphony has nice moments, it is a youthful work that is nowhere near as individual and impactful as his 2nd or certainly 4th symphonies. I found the finale, in particular, to be quite academic-sounding. The finale of his 2nd symphony contains much more refined and powerful fugal writing.
> 
> *Kodály - Concerto for Orchestra:*
> 
> View attachment 102603
> 
> 
> This vibrant, colorful, energetic work is given a spectacular performance by the seemingly infallible JoAnn Falletta and her Buffalo band. Kodály's superb orchestration skills are on full display here.


The Schuman Symphony No. 6, arguably, the greatest symphony ever composed by an American!


----------



## Judith

Today, listened to

Brahms Cello Sonata no 1
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough


Beethoven Symphony no 3
Murray Perahia
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Conducted by Bernard Haitink

Dvorak Symphony no 7
Libor Pesek
RLPO


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:


----------



## Flavius

It slipped my mind to hear some of the saetas for Semana Santa in Sevilla. Here are several.

Saetas en Semana Santa. Nino de Marchena, Antonita Moreno, Pepe Pinto.... (Helix)


----------



## Malx

Beethoven String Quartet Op74 "Harp" - Colorado Quartet.

from this 99c download set:







- pretty decent playing on the quartets I've listened to so far.


----------



## KenOC

Malx said:


> Beethoven String Quartet Op74 "Harp" - Colorado Quartet.
> 
> from this 99c download set:
> 
> View attachment 102638
> - pretty decent playing on the quartets I've listened to so far.


Very good performances in this set, good sound too. A hyper-bargain!


----------



## AeolianStrains

Judith said:


> Today, listened to
> 
> Brahms Cello Sonata no 1
> Steven Isserlis
> Stephen Hough


This is definitely one of my favorites. Brahms' cello sonatas don't get enough love (despite all the love they do get!). I do find myself skipping the Dvorak and Suk most of the time, though they on their own are nice, too. Op. 38, though, is unparalleled. Excellent choice.


----------



## deprofundis

Jacob Hanndl Gallus team up whit Krystof Harrant(i never frankly heard of him) the ensemble is prague madrigals singers the year is 2003, great release by the way, one another album that remain interresting im about to ear is Le Roman de Fauvel a satire work of troubadour era.And that it 

:tiphat:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday and Today: the violin concerto and cello concerto by Shostakovich; classic recordings by David Oistrakh/Dimitri Mitropoulos w/the New York Phil. on the violin concerto and Mstislav Rostopovich/Eugene Ormandy w/the Philadelphia Orchestra...

Need anyone look further than these wonderful Golden Age recordings which for the Shostakovich concertos? 

Oistrakh and Rostropovich were both legendary musicians from the Soviet Union who had dazzling technique but were also heavy on the sad Russian soul; and it sure sounds as if nobody had to tell them how to feel what they were playing.

While Ormandy remains the all-purpose conductor, solid as a rock practically across the entire Romantic and Early Modern repertoire, Mitropoulos was also a great conductor who was a champion of contemporary composers of his day as well as Mahler before it became fashionable.


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening (on a road trip):

1. F.J. Haydn Piano Concerti, played by pianist Caspar Frantz, with Solistenensemble Kaleidsoskop, an Ars Produktion hybrid SACD--excellent young pianist (the nephew of pianist Justus Frantz): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Keyboa...522876157&sr=8-1&keywords=caspar+frantz+haydn

2. Pianist Yvonne Lefébure playing Couperin, Debussy Preludes, & Roussel Trio Pieces, O. 49--mercurial, with a strong temperament, excellent Debussy playing: https://www.amazon.com/Couperin-Deb...1-8-catcorr&keywords=yvonne+lefebure+couperin

3. Sibelius Lemminkäinen Legends, Pohjola's Daughter, Hannu Lintu conducting the Finnish Radio S.O.: I enjoyed this more than I did on 1st listening--I think I underrated these performances initially. Hybrid SACD. 1st class sound: https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Lem...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=lintu+sibelius

4. Mozart Piano Trios--Kv 254, 496, 502, 542, 548, 564--played by Walter Olbertz, Karl Suske, & Matthias Pfaender on Berlin Classics. First rate East German musicians, very enjoyable. Excellent sound: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...22876359&sr=1-2&keywords=olbertz+suske+mozart

5. Debussy Early Piano Works--played by pianist Herbert Rutkowski on a 1880 Erard--Piano Classics label. This CD was a sleeper. Excellent young pianist, fine Debussy playing: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016QVQ6Q8/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

6. Vagn Holmboe--Symphonies 5, 6, & 8--Orwain Arwel Huges conducting the Aalborg S. O. on the BIS label. Three great 20th century symphonies, IMO: https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Comp...76790&sr=8-5&keywords=vagn+holmboe+symphonies

7. Vagn Holmboe--Concertos Nos. 8 & 10, and Concerto Giocondo e Severo--'The Ill-tempered Turk"--Hughes & the Aalborg S.O. on BIS. Very fine music: https://www.amazon.com/Concertos-No...ywords=vagn+holmboe+concertos+8+10+hughes+bis

8. Vagn Holmboe--Concertos for Recorder & Flute--Hughes & the Aalborg S.O. on BIS--very imaginative concertos: https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...e+concertos+for+recorder+and+flute+hughes+bis

9. Debussy Preludes Books 1 & 2--played by pianist Gianluca Cascioli on Decca Japan. Cascioli has some interesting ideas about how to play this music: https://store.universal-music.co.jp/product/uccd1331/

10. Debussy Preludes Book 1, Estampes, played by pianist Micéal O'Rourke on Chandos--among students of Debussy's friend Marcel Ciampi, Micéal O'Rourke and Kathryn Stott are becoming my favorites. Despite what the British rags had to say, this CD isn't your average Debussy. Now, I'd like to hear another Ciampi student, pianist Jean-Marc Luisada play Debussy: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prel...7307&sr=8-1&keywords=o'rourke+debussy+chandos


----------



## AeolianStrains

Two purchases from Hyperion's "please someone, buy me" last night:

_Holst: The Evening Watch and Other Choral Music_, Wetton: Holst Singers, Holst Orchestra (1988)

_Haydn: Concertos_, European Union Chamber Orchestra (1989)

I'll post thoughts on them later when I give them a more thorough listening.

I also have been listening to:

_Holmès: Orchestral Works_, Friedmann: Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz (1994)

I was not at all familiar with Augusta Holmès, and apparently there aren't very many ways to get a hold of her music, but of what little I've heard (all that's on this disc), I'm a huge fan, as apparently were Wagner and Liszt, and, perhaps, everyone who knew her.

It's a shame that so much of her music is apparently neglected, as the album certainly leaves one wanting quite a bit more.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5*


----------



## kyjo

hpowders said:


> The Schuman Symphony No. 6, arguably, the greatest symphony ever composed by an American!


Great to see that someone thinks this!  It certainly has some strong competition (Copland 3, Barber 1, Ives 4, Bernstein 1, Hanson 2, Piston 2, etc.) but I can say that it is one of the most serious-minded American works I know. I feel that if I spend more time with it I may very well share your opinion of it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - piano works part one throughout this evening.

_(8) Préludes_ (1928-29):










_Fantaisie burlesque_ (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1936):
_Rondeau_ (1943):



_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ parts I-X (1944):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Norwegian composer. He called Rikskonsertene (Concerts Norway), where I worked 1992/93, when I was sitting in for the reseptionist lady. He was my hero then. Happy days! I was an allround guy, even got to be a driver for numerous musicians.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G. Emerson Quartet. Outstanding performance of one of the greatest string quartets.


----------



## Boston Charlie

A little while ago on YouTube: Vaughan Williams' Symphony #2 "A London Symphony" by Roger Norrington and the London Symphony Orchestra...

The 2nd is my favorite of the 9 RVW symphonies (though the 7th "Sinfonia Antarctica" is lots of cold-weather fun, even if it does sound contrived). I used to have an excellent LP rec of RVW's 2nd by John Barbirolli; later upgraded to a CD rec by Andre Previn. No reflection on Previn but I always seemed to enjoy the Barbirolli more, but Norrington is also quite good to my ears.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Rite of Spring":









(listening with headphones to get the full effect of the sonic image)


----------



## Pugg

Wagner:
"Flying Dutchman" Overture (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Rienzi" Overture (February 2, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lohengrin" Prelude to Act 1 (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lohengrin" Prelude to Act III (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Der Meistersinger der Nuremberg " Prelude to Act 1 (April 27, 1964, May 4 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Meistersinger" Prelude to Act 3 (April 24, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Ride of the Valkyries" (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Magical Fire Music" (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*: Symphonies Volume 1

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths

Spohr: Grand Concert Overture in F major, WoO1 (1819)
Spohr: Symphony No. 10 WoO 8 in E flat major
Spohr: Symphony No. 3, Op. 78 in E Minor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Sympony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano)

Collegiate Chorale/ Leonard Bernstein.

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy & Poulenc* - Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27
Debussy: La plus que lente
Debussy: Scherzo for Cello and Piano in D major
Poulenc: Bagatelle in D minor
Poulenc: Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Poulenc: Serenade
Poulenc: Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Roméo et Juliette*

Franco Corelli (tenor), Mirella Freni (soprano), Michèle Vilma (mezzo-soprano), Henri Gui (bass-baritone), Yves Bisson (bass-baritone)Claude Cales (bass), et al

Orchestre & Choeurs de l'Opéra National de Paris, Alain Lombard

Recorded: 1968-06-06
Recording Venue: 20-22, 24-29 June & 1, 3-6 July 1968 / Salle Wagram, Paris


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 1

Hermann Scherchen / London Philharmonic Orchestra (credited here for contractual reasons as the "Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of London")

Recorded 1954

A great performance, particularly the first movement. Come to think of it, I've been listening to almost nothing but Mahler for the last 3 weeks or so. Maybe I need to vary things a little.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Cello Sonata No.1 In E Minor, Op.38 / Brahms: Cello Sonata No.2 In F Major, Op. 99 / *Franck*: Cello Sonata In A Major.*

Pierre Fournier, Rudolf Firkusny/ Jean Fonda*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - piano works part two this morning and afternoon.

_Visions de l'Amen_ for two pianos (1943):



_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ parts XI-XX (1944):










_Cantéyodjayâ_ (1948):
_Quatre Études de rythme_ (1949-50):










_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ Books I-III (1956-58):


----------



## Pugg

*Spohr* - Concertos for Two Violins, Nos. 1 and 2

Henning Kraggerud and Øyvind Bjorå (violins)

Oslo Camerata & Barratt Due Chamber Orchestra, Stephan Barratt-Due

Spohr: Concertante No. 1 in A major, Op. 48
Spohr: Concertante No. 2 in B minor, Op. 88
Spohr: Violin Duet in G major, Op. 3, No. 3


----------



## Granate

Yesterday night I tried a spare Mahler 2 conducted by Daniele Gatti with the Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam. I'm yet to like any Mahler cycle made there, and I hope the almost complete Mahler cycle by Mariss Jansons is up to the fame of the orchestra (or achieve the results of my favourites like Bernstein No.1, No.4 & No.9 just there).

It Daniele Gatti was to conduct a new Mahler cycle at Amsterdam, it would be quite interesting. The sound quality is sublime although I didn't like the brass performance in the first movement. The job of the strings and the conducting in the rest of the symphonies was really good. What I liked the best was the vocal part, marvellously recorded and performed. The finale is slow but peaceful. *There is no audience.*

Probably I should have played my Mahler 2 by Klemperer but I wanted to give this a try.


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Motetten


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tereza Berganza *- Recital

Tereza Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti

Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'


----------



## Kivimees

I'm listening to a CD that arrived today: Karl Wiegl (1881-1949) was an Austrian composer who emigrated in 1938. Apparently, his exile in the United States was a heavy burden.









The CD contains Weigl's Symphony no. 6 (1947), which I find wonderful, and Old Vienna (1939), which I didn't find as appealing . But it's clear that the piece was written by a man who badly missed his home, so I do appreciate it nonetheless.

And, yes, that's Weigl on the cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi *- Four Seasons

Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.
Spring is definitely in the air.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Fierabras" (Huss/Koch)
Beethoven - String Quartet #10 (Talich/Calliope)
Bruch - Violin Concerto #3 (Krecher/MDG)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6*


----------



## Enthusiast

Granate said:


> I'm yet to like any Mahler cycle made there, and I hope the almost complete Mahler cycle by Mariss Jansons is up to the fame of the orchestra (or achieve the results of my favourites like Bernstein No.1, No.4 & No.9 just there).


I don't think you will find much of Bernstein in Jansons Mahler - whether you are talking of Bernstein's earlier or later sets - as Jansons is far less emotional. Well, OK, no-one is as emotional as Lennie, but Jansons' approach is, I think, calmer and more about building the works coherently. I love both but they are rather different. I also love a lot of the Mahler that Boulez recorded and Jansons can sound emotional if stood beside the objectivity of Boulez.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wonder. This was not very well received by critics or the public as far as I can see but I started listening to it and found it really good! It is not at all radical but is very beautifully played and is well paced (it doesn't linger but never races). It's a while since I listened to the Octet so maybe I was just missing the work and this recording did the trick. I'll try a couple of other versions over the next few days.


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6 London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - Evans, Ligabue, Freni, Berganza, Gobbi, Langdon
Solti. London, 1963


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky*: Oedipus Rex

Tatiana Troyanos, Rene Kollo, Frank Hoffmeister, Tom Krause, David Evitts, Exio Flagello, Michael Wager & Harvard Glee Club

The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## deprofundis

Ivan Moody Hymn (2018) praised thee lord, than i both persian traditionnal music all instrumental partial album lack of money hey, i most work out my finance, this is another story, and outside it's cold and windy day, winter ain't budging yep..and almost forgot i have an old persian folkore instrumental album it was cheap to buy and groovy persian. another one i got was art subtilior by Xasax ensemble a quator of saxophone doeing ars subtilior why not i say!


----------



## Guest

I decided to give this a shot--HDTracks (24bit/96k FLAC) has it for a very good price, and I'm glad I did! He plays it with an astonishing range of touch, and the sound is exemplary--much better than Anatol Ugorski's.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart *

Requiem Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi *- Four Seasons
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.
> Spring is definitely in the air.


How I love this one. Joshua autographed this one for me when I met him at beginning of year.


----------



## ZJovicic

Getting into Wagner. I was quite impressed by his only symphony. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*










To be honest it was not a pleasure to listen to this performance. Too much old school I'm afraid.

I'm now listening to the Frans Brüggen recording wich is more to my liking but I have to look (and shall) for other recordings as the Karajan with Wilma Lipp and Walter Berry and the EMI recording with Giulini.
I'm wondering how I experience these Karajan en Giulini recordings after hearing them after so many years.


----------



## Captainnumber36

James Levine; Complete Mozart Symphonies:

CD 1 61:12
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major K 16
Symphony No. 4 in D major K 19
Symphony in F major K Anh. 223 (19a)
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major K 22
Symphony in G major K Anh. 221 (45a) Old Lambach


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play:



*Mozart: Opera & Concert Arias*
Diana Damrau/Le Cercle De L'Harmonie /Jérémie Rhorer


----------



## ZJovicic

Jon Lord - Concerto for Group and Orchestra (with Deep Purple)


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play:

 

La Divina!


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> I've not heard Solti's Tchaikovsky for years. Forgotten what it sounds like.


I forgot how zippy his recording of the Pathetique was. Very close to Fricsay's 1953 mono recording which is one of my absolute favorites! It may not have the emotional depth of Bernstein or the rawness of Mravinsky but it's enjoyable. The Chicago brass is always a plus. Overall, it's not the best, but it's certainly very good. There really are quite a few fantastic recordings of the last three symphonies from Tchaikovsky so it's hard to put it above some of my favorites but it's definitely nice to hear again and I would have no problem digging them out on occasion just for a different pace.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

CD 1


----------



## Kieran

Beethoven cello sonata number 4, op.102,no.1. DuPre and Barenboim...


----------



## ZJovicic

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage. Première année: Suisse, S. 160 (1848-54) (Years of Pilgrimage. First Year: Switzerland)






Very good even on first listening! I am more impressed with this than with Chopin's 24 preludes which I also recently listened to.


----------



## D Smith

Barber: Cello Concerto/Medea Suite. Warner/Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## chefmclean

Debussy: La boite a joujoux
Dutoit and Montreal symphony orchestra
From Grammophon box set


----------



## Flavius

Martin: 6 Jedermann monologues, 3 Minnelieder, 3 Xmas Songs, and 3 Death Poems. Arendts and Kroupa, Thomas-Martin and Kroupe for the Minnelieder and Songs, and Mucke, Gaido, King and Koch for the 'Poèmes de la Mort'. (Cantate)

The Jedermann is sung with the original piano accompaniment.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Currently giving a recent Hanson acquisition another spin:


----------



## ZJovicic

Really enjoying this right now:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos: 5 & 7
Neeme Jarvi & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

First listen to these recordings of these works and so far, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5.*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

the OBEO version i have never listened. am i wrong?


----------



## deprofundis

It was a buzy days i kept in shape , i have a routine, thus said weight in the morning, taking fast walk at least 4 or 5 1hours walk, and i walk like a solider(fast),So on whit the music now, i shawll listen to ars vetus of Germaany called Hor. Kristenhalt!, nice trouviere era germans mix.im so tired im taking a warm bath whit franckensen to ease up heal up a bit, i pore ocean sea salt in me bath.

And i use white sage to relaxed,, that all i need .. and great music of foreign & ancient lore, thanks for reading, i wish you well dear folks at, talk classical H.
After this im taking a 8 hours nap , once again im so tired,, i wanna sleep,.

Imight listen to music early when i wake up at 5 a.m or 6, something like Sublime chants and More Sublime chants..or morning mood if it's sunny and warmer day ah... please enjoy your time folks.


:tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Passacaglia on DSCH, a rather forbidding set of complex variations for piano on Shostakovich's musical name. Played here by the composer, Ronald Stevenson. You don't hear this every day, I'd guess!


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire - Du Tertre - Gervaise - Henry VIII (King of England) - 
Antonio - Heinrich - Clément - Josquin des Prez - Phalese - Senfl*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire
_
Dorian_


----------



## deprofundis

Master of traditional music vol.1 Iran, great stuff very relaxing , and colorfull, alive, deprofundis salute the musicians on this album, very peacefull rendition, bold, adventureous , new age-y, i guest i alway love this stuff instrumental iranian music, perhaps the factor of exotism, of forein land old history, of ancient tales .

Deprofundis honnor the iranian tonight,trought there music, salam aleykoum persian or choukrant, this post for you.

:tiphat: very pleasant experience, i love this stuff, das incredible, subliminal music, etheric, ancient, supreme.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rumors of A. M. Smith's "derivativeness" are greatly exaggerated. I didn't find anything tedious about her orchestration, and her symphonies stirred, not bored. The Andanate for Clarinet didn't strike me immediately, but I enjoyed it enough that it certainly deserves a second listening.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: String Quartets (all of them)*
Piccolo Concerto Wien, Kodaly Quartet, Festetics Quartet, Quatuor Mosaiques, Apponyi Quartet, Amadeus Quartet, Ariel Quartet, Dekany String Quartet, Chilingirian Quartet, Kuijken Quartet, Cleveland String Quartet, St. Lawrence String Quartet

Big winners: No. 1, 42, 54

Also worthy of note: Nos. 6, 9-12 (especially Menuetto of 9), 14, 18-22, 29-30, 35, 39-41, 44, 46-47, 49, 53, 55 (especially the Menuetto and Finale movements), 56 (especially the Menuetto), 57, 59, 66, 67 (especially the Vivace), and 68

None were bad, and the rest might be better with a different group or not as part of a big listening project. I can understand why Haydn is so esteemed as a string quartet writer.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi *- Four Seasons
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.
> Spring is definitely in the air.


I saw this in the "What's New" Stream. Absolutely Fabulous that you feel free to tell everyone you listen to The Four Seasons and love it!!! Three cheers for Vivaldi.


----------



## chefmclean

Great Russian Arias & Art Songs
Netania Davrath & Vienna State Opera Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos: 5 & 7
> Neeme Jarvi & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
> 
> First listen to these recordings of these works and so far, I'm really enjoying it.


I have the Jarvi set. Very fine!


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - Evans, Ligabue, Freni, Berganza, Gobbi, Langdon
> Solti. London, 1963


My favorite opera of all time!


----------



## hpowders

Captainnumber36 said:


> James Levine; Complete Mozart Symphonies:
> 
> CD 1 61:12
> Symphony No. 1 in E flat major K 16
> Symphony No. 4 in D major K 19
> Symphony in F major K Anh. 223 (19a)
> Symphony No. 5 in B flat major K 22
> Symphony in G major K Anh. 221 (45a) Old Lambach


A good choice!


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> the OBEO version i have never listened. am i wrong?


A beguiling Mozart work!


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod

Mendelssohn: Four pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Mendelssohn: Andante (Tema con Variazioni) in E major, Op. 81 No. 1
Mendelssohn: Capriccio in E minor, Op. 81 No. 3
Mendelssohn: Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Mendelssohn: Scherzo In A Minor Op. 81 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Ist es wahr?
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2


----------



## Pugg

chefmclean said:


> Great Russian Arias & Art Songs
> Netania Davrath & Vienna State Opera Orchestra


Now this is a name we don't see very often, love her and the Cantaloupe recordings.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Pugg said:


> Now this is a name we don't see very often, love her and the Cantaloupe recordings.


What do you think of the Quatuor Arod album?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

AeolianStrains said:


> Rumors of A. M. Smith's "derivativeness" are greatly exaggerated. I didn't find anything tedious about her orchestration, and her symphonies stirred, not bored. The Andanate for Clarinet didn't strike me immediately, but I enjoyed it enough that it certainly deserves a second listening.


I enjoy her symphonies in this recording but I do hear influences of Mendelssohn, Schubert, Beethoven and even later Mozart in her style and melodies. I don't think that is a negative if she is "derivative". All composers are "derivative" to some degree or another. I certainly agree that her symphonies "stir" and are not boring in the least.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> *Mendelssohn*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
> 
> with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Quatuor Arod
> 
> Mendelssohn: Four pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
> Mendelssohn: Andante (Tema con Variazioni) in E major, Op. 81 No. 1
> Mendelssohn: Capriccio in E minor, Op. 81 No. 3
> Mendelssohn: Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
> Mendelssohn: Scherzo In A Minor Op. 81 No. 2
> Mendelssohn: Ist es wahr?
> Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
> Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2


he will probably run in the Kentucky Derby, May 5 low odds 3-1- 7/2


----------



## Pugg

AeolianStrains said:


> What do you think of the Quatuor Arod album?


A revelation, from all the quartets I like they become fast in my top 5 and Mendelssohn, _always good._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg & Schumann*: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Dr Johnson

Traverso said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest it was not a pleasure to listen to this performance. Too much old school I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm now listening to the Frans Brüggen recording wich is more to my liking but I have to look (and shall) for other recordings as the Karajan with Wilma Lipp and Walter Berry and the EMI recording with Giulini.
> I'm wondering how I experience these Karajan en Giulini recordings after hearing them after so many years.


If you haven't already done so give this one a whirl:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27


----------



## Guest

This is one of the most demonic performances of Liszt's Sonata that I have heard, and "Gaspard" is extremely impressive and atmospheric. I saw him in concert last year and loved his "take no prisoners" approach (as it was appropriate) and jaw-dropping technique. Excellent sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5.*
> 
> View attachment 102673


That is an excellent set of recordings Manxfeeder of music from an interesting Composer. Bryden Thomson has an excellent feel for the music. I think I'll have to give these pieces a listen too :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphony Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

hpowders said:


> I have the Jarvi set. Very fine!


Based on what I have heard so far (disc 4), I absolutely agree. I picked the set up after hearing some of Jarvi's other Prokofiev recordings with the same Orchestra but got sidetracked by various releases. I regret waiting so long to listen to it. Jarvi Senior rarely disappoints.

It was hearing extracts from his Ballet Cinderella (Previn's recording) which inspired me to delve back into Prokofiev's music which is when I remembered this set and why I started with his Fifth Symphony - which as noted in the booklet was composed or completed shortly after the Ballet.

I'll be working my way through this set today, I have 2 hours of waiting at the garage for my car so it's perfect time for some focused headphone listening.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is one of the most demonic performances of Liszt's Sonata that I have heard, and "Gaspard" is extremely impressive and atmospheric. I saw him in concert last year and loved his "take no prisoners" approach (as it was appropriate) and jaw-dropping technique. Excellent sound.


it's €30.00 ......I am out of pocket money.............


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is one of the most demonic performances of Liszt's Sonata that I have heard, and "Gaspard" is extremely impressive and atmospheric. I saw him in concert last year and loved his "take no prisoners" approach (as it was appropriate) and jaw-dropping technique. Excellent sound.


Khozyainov has an excellent Beethoven Sonata Op. 110 on YouTube, beautifully played.


----------



## Jacck

I watched the *Salome opera by Strauss *yesterday on youtube with German subtitles. Very fine opera. Probably the best I have heard so far. Musically, I liked it more than the Ring, although Strauss seems to show Wagner influences.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Bellini*: Norma

Montserrat Caballé (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Plácido Domingo (Pollione), Ruggero Raimondi (Oroveso), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Clotilde), Kenneth Collins (Flavio)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Carlo Felice Cillario


----------



## chill782002

Piston - Symphony No 2

Sergiu Celibidache / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1950

Still my favourite symphony by an American composer and this is an excellent performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Messiaen's piano works - featuring our feathered friends all the way in this third and final instalment throughout the morning.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ Books IV-VII (1956-58):
_La Fauvette des jardins_ (1970):










_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ (1985):


----------



## Merl

Classic performances. Always loved this disc. Cost me 20p as an ex-library cd back In the 90s.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Master of traditional music vol.1 Iran, great stuff very relaxing , and colorfull, alive, deprofundis salute the musiciaans on this album, very peacefull rendition, bold, adventureous , new age-y, i guest i alwaay love this stuff instrumental iraniaan music, perhaps the factor of exotism, of forein land old history, of anccient tales .
> 
> Deprrrofundis honnor the iranian tonight,trought there music, salam aleykoum persian or choukrant, this post for you.
> 
> :tiphat: very pleasant experience, i love this stuff, das incredible, subliminal music, etheric, ancient, supreme.


I just purchase this recording,great music these traditional maqams .


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> If you haven't already done so give this one a whirl:


:tiphat:
Thank you for the advice ,I shall listen to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets Op.20, Op.33 "The Joke", Op.54 & Op.64

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

​
Alessandro *Rolla*: Concertos for different instruments.

I Musici

Rolla: Concertino in E flat BI 328
Rolla: Divertimento in F major for viola and strings
Rolla: Rondo in G major
Rolla: Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1


----------



## Marinera

Disk 4









*J.S. Bach * - Cantatas with cello piccolo

Kantate BWV 180 'Schmücke dich,o liebe Seele'
Kantate BWV 49 'Ich geh' und suche mit Verlangen'
Kantate BWV 115 'Mache dich,mein Geist,bereit'

Barbara Schlick, Andreas Scholl, Christoph Pregardien, Gotthold Schwartz, Ensemble Baroque de Limoges, direction - Christophe Coin


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Now this is a name we don't see very often, love her and the Cantaloupe recordings.


I'm listening to Davrath's Russian album now. It's stunning. Didn't know Russian was her first language. Or one of them at least.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> I'm listening to Davrath's Russian album now. It's stunning. Didn't know Russian was her first language. Or one of them at least.







It's great album and a must have for voice lovers just like the Cantaloupe recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*Satie:* The Four-Handed Piano

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Satie: 6 Pieces de la periode 1906-1913
Satie: Apercus Desagreables
Satie: Choses Vues A Droite Et A Gauche (San Lunettes)
Satie: En habit de cheval
Satie: La belle excentrique
Satie: Parade
Satie: Sarabande No. 3
Satie: Trois Morceaux En Forme De Poire
Satie: Trois Petites Pièces Montées
Satie: Trois Sarabandes


----------



## Art Rock

Two warhorses I never get tired of.


----------



## hpowders

AClockworkOrange said:


> Based on what I have heard so far (disc 4), I absolutely agree. I picked the set up after hearing some of Jarvi's other Prokofiev recordings with the same Orchestra but got sidetracked by various releases. I regret waiting so long to listen to it. Jarvi Senior rarely disappoints.
> 
> It was hearing extracts from his Ballet Cinderella (Previn's recording) which inspired me to delve back into Prokofiev's music which is when I remembered this set and why I started with his Fifth Symphony - which as noted in the booklet was composed or completed shortly after the Ballet.
> 
> I'll be working my way through this set today, I have 2 hours of waiting at the garage for my car so it's perfect time for some focused headphone listening.


Yes! Waiting for the car to be checked out is a great time to listen. Then you can exchange your Jarvi Prokofiev set with all the other folks waiting, listening to other Prokofiev Symphony sets!! Yeah. Right!

Some professional reviewers love to denigrate the Prokofiev 7th Symphony, but I love it. "Mellow" Prokofiev.

Enjoy the set!!


----------



## realdealblues

*Giuseppe Verdi*







_Otello
_*[Rec. 1991, Live]*
Performers: Luciano Pavarotti, Kiri Te Kanawa, Leo Nucci
Conductor: Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

I'm not a Verdi guy so I'm far from being an expert on Verdi's Operas, and Otello doubly so. I have less than a dozen copies and some I have never listened too. I have never seen a video of this opera or read the libretto (although I have read and seen Shakespeare's play).

I have read that many reviewers don't like this recording because Pavarotti and Kanawa were considered past their prime, that Nucci had a terrible voice altogether, and that Pavarotti just wasn't right for the role or his voice didn't have the power the character was supposed to or something along those line. It's not one of my favorite operas because while I "like" Verdi, I've never really bonded enough with any of his operas to say that I "love" any of them, but I "love" Pavarotti's voice, always have, always will so I enjoyed the recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

As predicted I have listened to a couple more accounts of Schubert's Octet. The Vienna Octet is an old classic. The Mullova one is really wonderful! There is something about Schubert that often makes me want to whistle along.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Concertos for 2 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard
Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> As predicted I have listened to a couple more accounts of Schubert's Octet. The Vienna Octet is an old classic. The Mullova one is really wonderful! There is something about Schubert that often makes me want to whistle along.
> 
> View attachment 102685
> 
> View attachment 102686


What a lovely work it is,with this octet you are in the heart of what the music by Schubert is about.
Have you heard the recording of the Melos Ensemble London ? I love there way of making music,not too polished but very much like friends who are enjoying their time.

Unfortunately there is a lot of distotion in the video,the cd is much much better.


----------



## Enthusiast

Traverso said:


> What a lovely work it is,with this octet you are in the heart of what the music by Schubert is about.
> Have you heard the recording of the Melos Ensemble London ? I love there way of making music,not too polished but very much like friends who are enjoying their time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Traverso. Yes, I have it (part of a big Melos Ensemble Icon box I think) and remember liking it. But it is a while since I listened to it so it will now have to be next, after the Bruckner Te Deum recording by Celibidache (with Margaret Price) that I am listening to now. I generally like their music making greatly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

The Sonatas for Violin and Piano
This is my seond recording of these sonatas after the Lupu / Goldberg recordings.
Never considered to buy another one; but this stunning beautifful lady made me change my mind.

CD 1


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> Two warhorses I never get tired of.


Yes. Two of Mozart's greatest piano concertos!

Give me either Bilson/Gardiner or van Immerseel's set of the complete Mozart Piano Concertos for my desert island and I would never become unhappy! Throw this recording in too!


----------



## Pugg

​
Rafal Blechacz plays* Debussy & Szymanowski*

Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Debussy: Estampes (3) (Complete)
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: Pour le piano
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Szymanowski: Prelude and Fugue in C sharp min


----------



## vesteel

Mahler 2 - Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Bruno Walter (1948)

I find this better than his NYPhil recording


----------



## deprofundis

Philipe de Vitry, the instigator of ars nova, perform by Orlando , lovely

also other persian traditionnal music The master of persian Traditionnal music, perfom by mister Lotfollah madj, very delitghtfull offering.
Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Macbeth" (Frohlich/cpo)
Herzogenberg - Legends (Jaffe/cpo)
R. Strauss - Suite from "Der Rosenkavalier" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## kyjo

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 102680
> 
> 
> Piston - Symphony No 2
> 
> Sergiu Celibidache / Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Recorded 1950
> 
> Still my favourite symphony by an American composer and this is an excellent performance.


I LOVE Piston's 2nd! I find the slow movement to be absolutely heartrending. I wasn't aware Celibidache had made a recording - I only know Michael Tilson Thomas' recording on DG, which is superb.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Khozyainov has an excellent Beethoven Sonata Op. 110 on YouTube, beautifully played.


Indeed. He opened his recital with it. Remarkably mature playing for someone who looks as if he's still in high school!


----------



## D Smith

Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin. Marcelle Meyer. A favourite pianist. Recommended.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Cassation in G K 63
Cassation in B-Flat K 63a*
Kuijken, La Petite Bande

*Mozart: March in D K 62*
Marriner, ASMF

*Mozart: Aria for Soprano "Per pieta, bell'idol mio" K 73b*
Lucia Popp, Leopold Hager, Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg

*Mozart: Aria for Soprano "Fra cento affanni" K 73c*
Edita Gruberova, Leopold Hager, Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg

*Mozart: Missa brevis in D minor K 61a*
Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus, Arnold Schoenberg Chor

I have been listening to some of Mozart's works from the <100 series. All of the above are well worth hearing, and the Missa brevis is extraordinary.


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> ​


Ms Caballé appears to be horrified by that choice of typeface. I don't blame her.


----------



## ZJovicic

An interesting find today:


----------



## realdealblues

*Edward Elgar
*
_Symphony #1 in A-flat, Op. 55_
*[Rec. 1973]*








_Symphony #2 in E-flat, Op. 63_
*[Rec. 1972]*







Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

CD 3 The nightingale uit "rotjeknor".


----------



## chill782002

kyjo said:


> I LOVE Piston's 2nd! I find the slow movement to be absolutely heartrending. I wasn't aware Celibidache had made a recording - I only know Michael Tilson Thomas' recording on DG, which is superb.


The Celibidache is a very early recording of that work, although I think Dean Dixon made one around the same time. The premiere performance only took place in 1944 I believe.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony No. 9 in C, D. 944 "The Great"_
*[Rec. 1958]*







Conductor: Charles Munch
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra

Still one of the best!


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer.









Grace Williams, Fairest of Stars - Janet Price, LSO, Sir Charles Groves.









Very nice writing for Voice and Orchestra but Janet Price's squally soprano sadly doesn't do the work justice.


----------



## eljr

Christian Lindberg / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Allan Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 7

Release Date April 6, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## WVdave

Bernstein Plays Brubeck Plays Bernstein
The New York Philharmonic With The Dave Brubeck Quartet Conducted By Leonard Bernstein
Columbia ‎- CL 1466, Vinyl, LP, Album, Promo, Mono, US, 1960.


----------



## eljr

Joyce DiDonato
In War & Peace

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:19:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 13, 2016 - March 20, 2016
Recording Location
Gustav Mahler Hall, Kulturzentrum Grand Hotel Toblach


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*_Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 2/2
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C, Op. 2/3
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat, Op. 7
Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F, Op. 10/2
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10/3_
*[Rec. 1964]*
_Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"_
*[Rec. 1963]*
_Piano Sonata No. 9 in E, Op. 14/1_
*[Rec. 1966]*







Pianist: Claudio Arrau


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (viola da gamba) on hyperion








Nearly 80 minutes of solo viola da gamba sounds like it might be a chore. But no! It's consistently interesting music, well played and an excellent recording too.


----------



## Taplow

*Hindemith*: Violin Sonata in E
Ulf Wallin, Roland Pöntinen
BIS: BIS CD 761

Fond memories of playing this for my high school leaving exam.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 20 - Martha Argerich, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Jacek Kaspszyk.
Lovely live performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _Symphony No. 9 in C, D. 944 "The Great"_
> *[Rec. 1958]*
> View attachment 102693
> 
> Conductor: Charles Munch
> Orchestra: Boston Symphony OrchesItra
> 
> Still one of the best!


Hey, I have that one! I'm listening now.


----------



## Boston Charlie

WVdave said:


> Bernstein Plays Brubeck Plays Bernstein
> The New York Philharmonic With The Dave Brubeck Quartet Conducted By Leonard Bernstein
> Columbia ‎- CL 1466, Vinyl, LP, Album, Promo, Mono, US, 1960.
> 
> View attachment 102696


I went through a very pronounced jazz phase during my college years and a bit beyond up until about 30 or so. Dave Brubeck was a favorite and I finally got a chance to see Brubeck in concert sometime in the 2000s when Brubeck was well into his 80s. Also a big fan of Bernstein, you'd think a Bernstein/Brubeck collaboration would thrill me. This "dialogue" for orchestra and jazz quartet (composed by David Brubeck's brother, Howard Brubeck) sounds just as you think it would sound; colorful, smartly crafted and orchestrated; entertaining, but not especially memorable.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Merl said:


> Classic performances. Always loved this disc. Cost me 20p as an ex-library cd back In the 90s.


The above was one my very first CD purchases after switching over from LPs; still a favorite. Apart from Aaron Copland himself, the only conductor who could conduct Copland's music with as much authority was Leonard Bernstein. While "Fanfare", "Appalachian Spring" and "Rodeo" are standard, my favorite here is "Old American Songs" where Copland takes American folk songs and hymns and orchestrates them in a way that maintains the simplicity, as in the shaker hymn, "Simple Gifts". William Warfield's voice is powerful yet tender.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today: Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony, March Slav, Capriccio Italian, and Mussorgsky's Bald Mountain in an old mono recording by Dimitri Mitropoulos and the New York Philharmonic...

All of the above are robust, full, warm and colorful. Mitropoulos was a wonderful and prolific conductor; exemplar across the repertoire, and a Mahler champion before Bernstein made it fashionable.


----------



## Guest

Despite some heroic efforts of at least three other guitarists, the Goldbergs just don't work on one guitar. Rodarmer commissioned two special guitars, one of which has a bass range equal to a cello, and overdubs multiple parts (between 2 and 4). The result is quite stunning in its clarity of parts, and most of the variations are at a typical keyboard tempo, unlike the 3 solo guitar versions I own. The sound is very clear and life-like, but also very dry.


----------



## deprofundis

Oh dear sweet people of TC lore... tonight im resting once again, im tired these days dont know why ,perhaaps im cyclic, but anyway i will pored some ocean sea salt and light up some franckencens, something like white sage should climb in a warm bath , chill out... whit the music LLlibre Vermell de Montserrat pilgrims music , oh.. i have plenty of this music, what should i picked, perhaps the best of the best,, or Music of pilgrim of Compostel.

To be follow in the next episode


----------



## hpowders

kyjo said:


> I LOVE Piston's 2nd! I find the slow movement to be absolutely heartrending. I wasn't aware Celibidache had made a recording - I only know Michael Tilson Thomas' recording on DG, which is superb.


Me too! Yes! Tilson Thomas/BSO is as good as it gets!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Mitridate, re di Ponto*
Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques

The musicianship of all of the performers is wonderful, and the arias held my attention and interest throughout. There are no melodies that stick in my memory, but that is my only quibble. If he did not have the powerhouse operas like Don Giovanni and The Marriage of Figaro, this would still mark Mozart as an opera composer to be reckoned with.


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Moments Musicaux Op. 94 (Complete), Sonata In C Major (Unfinished)
Rudolf Serkin
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5153, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## chefmclean

Shostakovich: Symphony no. 4
Wigglesworth & Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra

Will work my way through what's available of Wigglesworth's Shostakovich cycle on Apple Music this weekend


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Moravec (Nonesuch)


----------



## Pugg

*Britten*: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & *Simple Symphony*

Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10
_For the Saturday symphony tradition. _


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven
> *_Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
> Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 2/2
> Piano Sonata No. 3 in C, Op. 2/3
> Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat, Op. 7
> Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
> Piano Sonata No. 6 in F, Op. 10/2
> Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10/3_
> *[Rec. 1964]*
> _Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"_
> *[Rec. 1963]*
> _Piano Sonata No. 9 in E, Op. 14/1_
> *[Rec. 1966]*
> View attachment 102698
> 
> Pianist: Claudio Arrau


Someone is very happy with his new purchase. :angel:


----------



## chefmclean

We continue with Shostakovich. This time Symphony no. 13. Again, Wigglesworth & NRPO


----------



## deprofundis

Noel Baudleweyn masses, this is a real most have, well done missa of obscur outside benelux country composer, the voice are always warm, the conter-tenor smooth, the bassus( iis truelly amazing), the tenors are incredible.

What a sureealistic good double cd filled whit delightfull masses,, greater from beyong, .
Lovely sound awesome pitch , state of the art ensemble,never been disapointed, i bought the cd and it in mp3.

Beauty Farm is immensly gifted ,talented, prrofessionals, perfectionist, deprofundis recognis & aknowwledge fully


Danke Beauty Farm, i bought all of your released so far , i would like to thanks my friends on talk classical, laddy & gentelmen,,, sweethheart and passionated dude of classic, nice folks,.


----------



## Pugg

*Chausson*: Concert and Franck: Violin Sonata

Pierre Amoyal (violin) & Pascal Rogé (piano)

Quator Ysaÿe


----------



## Pugg

​Haydn/ Sudbin.
Glorious.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Chopin: Nocturnes. Moravec (Nonesuch)


A quite superb performance in very good sound - I must dig it out for a spin.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Variations in E flat major on "Bei Mannern, welche Liebe fuhlen" from Mozart's Die Zauberflote - Mischa Maisky, Martha Argerich.

Plus various "friends" playing a piano quintet version of Milhaud's La Creation de monde from the same disc.


----------



## Merl

This is my favourite Rattle BPO disc. Rattle really captures the Czech feel of the Tone Poems in a most Neumann-esque way.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

A lovely sunny day and a lovely cantata.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

First listening to this recording.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.

An exceptionally well paced performance with a well judged Adagietto - not rushed but not overwrought and syrupy as some can be.
Overall another success from this excellent box.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - chamber works part one this afternoon.

Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1854):

 ***

(*** - same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1860):
String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1865):



Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1856-61):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):



Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony:

"Simple Symphony" tracks #12-15 on this excellent disc from Nimbus:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC

*Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Francesco Spinacino, Franciscus Bossinensis, Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Violin Sonatas CD 2










Beauty in and outside.


----------



## Vasks

*Lajtha - Overture to the ballet "Lysistrata" (Pasquet/Marco Polo)
Bartok - Divertimento for Strings (Solti/London)
Dorati - Symphony No. 1 (composer/BIS)*

_Well, I'm hitting the road tomorrow. Will be back in a week._


----------



## bejart

Emanuele Barbella (1718-1777): String Trio No.6 in F Major

Ensemble " Le Musiche da Camera": Egidio Mastrominico and Giuseppe Guida, violins -- Leonardo Massa, cello -- Craig Marchitelli, chitarra barocca -- Pier Paolo De Martino, harpsichord


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo (1755-ca.1825): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Major

Jorg Faeber conducting the European Union Chamber Orchestra -- Adelina Oprean, violin


----------



## Sonata

*Renee Fleming: Handel Arias.*
From what I've read in some reviews, Fleming is not very idiomatic in the Handel music (I can't vouch for whether that's correct or not, just what I've heard). This matters to me not at all. I'm not a big Handel fan but I love Fleming, so I gave it a go.


----------



## deprofundis

Philipe De Monte Aspice domine Christ Church Catedral choir, on thiss sunny day, whit is astonishing missa,Good afternoon folks :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.5 in E Flat, Op.1, No.0

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony!

Now Streaming on Google Play:



Mozart No 41, 'Jupiter'


----------



## chefmclean

Continuing with Wigglesworth's Shostakovich cycle.

Symphony no. 11 





Symphony no. 8





Favs so far are 4&8. Thought 13 was a dud, and 11 was ok, but unmemorable.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

hpowders said:


> Yes! Waiting for the car to be checked out is a great time to listen. Then you can exchange your Jarvi Prokofiev set with all the other folks waiting, listening to other Prokofiev Symphony sets!! Yeah. Right!
> 
> Some professional reviewers love to denigrate the Prokofiev 7th Symphony, but I love it. "Mellow" Prokofiev.
> 
> Enjoy the set!!


I think I'd get thrown out of the Dealership for loss of trade if I were share it, but there's no accounting taste eh?

I agree on the Seventh Symphony though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## ZJovicic

Today I gave a listen to Berlioz Symphony Fantastique and Schubert's First Symphony.


----------



## Malx

ZJovicic said:


> Today I gave a listen to Berlioz Symphony Fantastique and Schubert's First Symphony.


Which recordings?


----------



## Malx

Another dip into the Purcell box - this evening "The Tempest" I found this much more to my liking than "The Indian Queen" I listened to last weekend. 
Maybe I don't totally dislike Purcell as I was beginning to think but have yet to appreciate some works!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Sonata nrs 1 & 2 for Violin and Piano; Trio on Popular Irish Melodies; 4 Short Pieces for Guitar. Stakian, Desarzens, Fuchs; Charosky (guitar) (Migros--Musiques Suisses)


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan (soprano) and Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & Winter








A recent work first performed in 2013. Quite beautiful. Would be a non scary introduction to those unfamiliar with 'contemporary' classical music and looking to give it a try.


----------



## Flavius

Malx said:


> Another dip into the Purcell box - this evening "The Tempest" I found this much more to my liking than "The Indian Queen" I listened to last weekend.
> Maybe I don't totally dislike Purcell as I was beginning to think but have yet to appreciate some works!
> 
> View attachment 102714


I like your attitude. Better to leave the door open!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Celibidache is smoother in his interpretation of this, but he allows all the inner parts to come out with all their varying tone colors.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> I like your attitude. Better to leave the door open!


Thanks Flavius - with the door ajar some waifs and strays may wander in but in my experience it is mostly those who become good friends!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Treasures hidden in plain sight.... Haydn, _Piano Sonatas_, Alfred Brendel


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play:



Purcell: The Fairy Queen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Walk to the Paradise Garden.*

Sir John Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Is this a willful act destroying a pianistic masterpiece or just a highly individual interpretation from a new artist?

I know my thoughts, but I'd love to hear what others think of Katia Buniatishvili's take on Mussorgskys Pictures.









I also listened to Ravel's - La Valse & Stravinsky's - Three movements from Petrushka.


----------



## ZJovicic

Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony no. 1 - a very beautiful, melodic piece, lively, engaging... should be more well known


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## Guest

This young man (age 24) copes admirably with Ogdon's ferocious technical and musical demands. Great sound, too.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Is this a willful act destroying a pianistic masterpiece or just a highly individual interpretation from a new artist?
> .


a highly individual interpretation from a new artist


Think i'll give it another listen now.:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Flavius

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet. Luxon, Mangin, Manley, Eathorne, Tear, Harwood, Shirley-Quirk, Royal Phil. Orch./ Davies (EMI)


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope

Release Date March 11, 2016
Duration01:00:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateAugust 23, 2015 - August 26, 2015
Recording Location
Berlin, Fünkhaus Nalepastrasse, Saal 1


----------



## Malx

An excellent rendition of Elgar's Cello Concerto from Sol Gabetta.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, 2nd and 5th Symphonies*

These are rhythmic, vibrant pieces, and after they're over, I've forgotten what I just heard. I probably need to hear them a few more times.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Fluet Quintet in A Major, Op.105

Consortium Consortium: Andrea Lieberknecht, flute -- Gernot Schmalfuss and Gerdur Gunnarsdottir, violins -- Christianne Horr, viola -- Martin Menking, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## AeolianStrains

eljr said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili
> Kaleidoscope
> 
> Release Date March 11, 2016
> Duration01:00:49
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Keyboard
> Recording DateAugust 23, 2015 - August 26, 2015
> Recording Location
> Berlin, Fünkhaus Nalepastrasse, Saal 1





Malx said:


> Is this a willful act destroying a pianistic masterpiece or just a highly individual interpretation from a new artist?
> 
> I know my thoughts, but I'd love to hear what others think of Katia Buniatishvili's take on Mussorgskys Pictures.
> 
> View attachment 102719
> 
> 
> I also listened to Ravel's - La Valse & Stravinsky's - Three movements from Petrushka.


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
Stephen Stubbs - lute, psaltery
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, psaltery
Erin Headley - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## KenOC

Czerny, Grand Concerto in A minor. Even though the back of the Naxos release dates this concerto to 1930, a careful check in the booklet shows that they meant to write, 1830. Naturally.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3

Chung Trio


----------



## bejart

Emanuel Aloys Forster (1748-1823): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.21, No.2

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Bolasz Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Symphony No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein
Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​ *Liszt*: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:* Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## deprofundis

claudio Merulo Organ masse on naxos, soundz rad, good organist, good rendition, of the italian master, then im listening to Metamorfosi Trecento ars nova mix whit ars subtilior on alpha classical.Then if i can hardly sleep whitch is the case ,i will listen to some good old modernism, so that about it folks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz* - L'Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet

L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25

Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (excerpts)

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 3

















[/url]


----------



## Merl

Dohnanyi's accounts of Dvorak's symphonies 6-9 are essential listening, IMO. This one is probably the least successful but it's still a lovely version.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets Op.74 "The Rider", Op.76 "Fifths" & Op.77

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## eljr

Paul Lewis
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Schumann: Fantasie Op. 17

Release Date January 13, 2015
Duration01:04:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateNovember, 2010 & February, 2014
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## eljr

AeolianStrains said:


> Any thoughts on this?


I repeat, a highly individual interpretation from a new artist. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Dawn Upshaw & the Orchestra of Saint Luke's under the direction of 
David Zinman performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chavez, 2nd and 5th Symphonies*
> 
> These are rhythmic, vibrant pieces, and after they're over, I've forgotten what I just heard. I probably need to hear them a few more times.
> 
> View attachment 102723


I've had this bargain VOX set for years (maybe a couple of decades). I really like Chavez' 1st (Sinfonia Antigonia) and 2nd (Sinfonia India), as short as they may be; to my ears, not really symphonies in the Classical sense; but not really short orchestral showpieces, along the lines of Sibelius' "Finlandia" or Tchaikovsky's "March Slav", either.

At least, Chavez creates an authentic Mexican offering, in contrast to, say, Copland's "El Salon Mexico" which is more a tourist's view or travelogue of the country.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Beethoven* - Quintets for Piano & Winds

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Joe B

Concentrating my listening on the first 18 tracks: Joseph Canteloube's "Chants d'Auvergne / Songs of the Auvergne". A wonderful disc!


----------



## eljr

Lorin Maazel / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Richard Strauss: Sinfonia domestica; Macbeth

Release Date September 1, 2014
Duration01:03:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Orchestral


----------



## Enthusiast

More late Schubert chamber music - the 2nd piano trio in two recordings. Both taken from box sets but probably available separately as well:















The performance by Immerseel, Beths and Bylsma is simple and hard to resist. I particularly like Bylsma's somewhat nasal tone in the second movement. The Schiff, Shiokawa and Perenyi performance is more obviously interpreted and probably tells us more. I think I remember that the Immerseel et al team were (even) more convincing in the first trio. I'll check it out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - chamber works part two this morning and afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65):



Horn Trio in E-flat op.40 (1865):



String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (1873):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (1873):
String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1876):



Piano Quartet No. 3 in C-minor op.60 (1875):


----------



## Pugg

​
_Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano_ (arr. F. Noack)

_Florian Noack_ (piano)

Liadov: The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
Rachmaninov: Aleko: suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35
Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Saturday Symphony!
> 
> Now Streaming on Google Play:
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart No 41, 'Jupiter'


A good choice for these great symphonies!


----------



## hpowders

kyjo said:


> *Great to see that someone thinks this! * It certainly has some strong competition (Copland 3, Barber 1, Ives 4, Bernstein 1, Hanson 2, Piston 2, etc.) but I can say that it is one of the most serious-minded American works I know. I feel that if I spend more time with it I may very well share your opinion of it!


Well, this is a conservative website where Beethoven rules. I've "moved on".


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


>


I like the Vivaldi Concertos for diverse instruments. Very colorful and festive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6*
> 
> View attachment 102654


Have you heard the 1939 performances by Toscanini? Arguably his finest.


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G. Emerson Quartet. Outstanding performance of one of the greatest string quartets.


Indeed it is! I'm no great Schubert lover, but I make exceptions for the G Major String Quartet and the Shepherd on the Rock for female voice, piano and clarinet obbligato.


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Google Play:
> 
> 
> 
> La Divina!


This great singer's career was an incredibly short one. But what we have is pure gold, most times.


----------



## hpowders

Jacck said:


> I watched the *Salome opera by Strauss *yesterday on youtube with German subtitles. Very fine opera. Probably the best I have heard so far. Musically, I liked it more than the Ring, although Strauss seems to show Wagner influences.


It's also not a very long opera, a plus for folks with bladder problems.


----------



## hpowders

realdealblues said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _Symphony No. 9 in C, D. 944 "The Great"_
> *[Rec. 1958]*
> View attachment 102693
> 
> Conductor: Charles Munch
> Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Still one of the best!


I don't think Munch/BSO made any recording less than good and many were great. I was fortunate to be listening to Munch on the radio-taped live concerts-when he was the BSO's music director-late 1950's to mid 1960's, before Erich Leinsdorf took over and burst the bubble.


----------



## Joe B

Listened to Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":










and now on to his "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## hpowders

WildThing said:


> *Bach, J.S.: Johannes-Passion*
> 
> René Jacobs: Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor


A fine HIP performance!


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning on YouTube, two French Modern, perhaps Ultra-Modern, works: Olivier Messiaen's "Eclairs Sur L'Au-Dela (Illuminations of the Beyond)" by Sylvain Cambreling and the SWR Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden; followed by Edgard Varese's "Deserts" by Pierre Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain...

From the time I first heard Varese during my youth, I was intrigued with his organization of sound, how his use of rhythm, pitch and color could evoke a musical setting. In those days, prior to the internet, a Varese recording was hard to come by in a record store, and the above "Deserts" by Boulez was from the only Varese LP I owned for many years. 

While I've long enjoyed Messiaen's wild and colorful "Turangalila Symphony"; the less popular "Illuminations of the Beyond" is still relatively new to me. Even more-so than "Turangalila", "Illuminations" is everything that characterizes Messiaen: a radical organization of sound, ambitious and all-encompassing artistic vision, bird calls, Catholic mysticism, and some heavy trombone action to boot.

Life's too short to confine yourself to Bach, Mozart, Beethoven or Tchaikovsky, every time out.


----------



## hpowders

Kieran said:


> Beethoven's 9th, Berlin Philharmonic, conducted by HvK...


Which Karajan performance was it?


----------



## hpowders

ZJovicic said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen: Violin Concerto (2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started listening... first movement sounds fine so far.


Interesting. I must check this one out!!!


----------



## hpowders

chefmclean said:


> Mahler: Symphony no. 4
> Bernstein & Concertbouw


A fine performance, except for the choice of a boy soprano in the final movement, instead of an experienced soprano, IMO.


----------



## hpowders

bejart said:


> Haydn: Symphony No.93 in D Major
> 
> Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


I have this complete set. Fine modern orchestra performances. Davis, always dependable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Have you heard the 1939 performances by Toscanini? Arguably his finest.


I haven't. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening on YouTube to a stereo remastering. Good heavens, the first movement is intense; I feel like I'm being slapped around.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> *Liszt* - 12 Transcendental Etudes / Claudio Arrau


If you like Liszt, this set's a winner!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

My personal favorite recording is Martinon's because it's so atmospheric, but a reviewer somewhere was gushing over this one, so I'm seeing what the fuss is about.


----------



## hpowders

KJ von NNJ said:


> Earlier, Mahler - Symphony #2. "Auferstehungs Symphonie". The New York Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein.
> Barbara Hendricks, Christa Ludwig and the Westminster Choir. Recorded at Avery Fischer Hall NYC, April 1987. DG.
> I am loving this interpretation more and more.
> Now, Schubert - Piano Sonata #18 in G, D.864. Also, Piano Sonata #15 "Relique". D.840.
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano. Philips. I'm in love with Mitzi's Schubert!
> Over the past week or so I have been listening to the London Symphonies of Haydn. Colin Davis and the Concertgebouw on Philips. Also, early Haydn symphonies with Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian troup on Nimbus.
> 
> There are quite a few other things I listened to since the last time I logged in. Other priorities has taken my attention away from posting. Sometimes, it's best just to listen........without having to tell everyone about it! Cheers everyone.


Yes. Bernstein's early Mahler 2 was very fine; his early Mahler 3, with the NY Philharmonic, even better!


----------



## hpowders

cougarjuno said:


> *Handel - Concerti a Due Cori*
> 
> The Academy of Ancient Music / Christopher Hogwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the music in these concertos are directly from his oratorios, including "Lift Up Your Heads" from Messiah in concerto no. 2. These are some of Handel's last purely instrumental works.


Some of my favorite Handel; a master at borrowing his own music and recreating it elsewhere!


----------



## chefmclean

Ciccolini Plays Satie


----------



## chefmclean

Shostakovich: Symphony no's. 9 & 12.
Wigglesworth/NRPO






Big fan of the 9


----------



## hpowders

cougarjuno said:


> Shostakovich - Symphony no. 15 / From Jewish Folk Poetry
> 
> London Philharmonic / Concertgebouw Orchestra -- Haitink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich's vocal music is underrated and From Jewish Folk Poetry is among his best works. Brilliant interpretations of Shostakovich by Haitink - sullen, slightly ragged and powerful


Haitink in Shostakovich Symphonies, like Sir Colin Davis in Haydn Symphonies, is a reliable interpreter. No great risks and that's okay.


----------



## hpowders

chefmclean said:


> Fauré: Requiem
> Choir & Orchestre de Paris w P Jarvi


Such a gentle and beautiful work, the Fauré Requiem is!


----------



## hpowders

Judith said:


> Today, listened to
> 
> Brahms Cello Sonata no 1
> Steven Isserlis
> Stephen Hough
> 
> *Beethoven Symphony no 3*
> *Murray Perahia*
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Conducted by Bernard Haitink
> 
> Dvorak Symphony no 7
> 
> Libor Pesek
> RLPO


The Beethoven Third Symphony does not have a piano obbligato part.


----------



## eljr

Claudio Abbado / Wiener Philharmoniker
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6

Genre
Classical
Release date
2014


----------



## Pugg

​
* Lalo, Bruch & Sarasate*: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi.


----------



## Judith

hpowders said:


> The Beethoven Third Symphony does not have a piano obbligato part.


Oops sorry. Piano concerto. Think I had Eroica on brain when listening to it!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
*String Quartets Op. 18
No. 1 in F
No. 2 in G
No. 3 in D
No. 4 in C minor
No. 5 in A
No. 6 in B flat*
Takacs Quartet* (Edward Dusinberre, Karoly Schranz (vns), Roger Tapping (va), Andras Fejer (vc))
Decca [2004]

I find much to enjoy in all six works, listened to yesterday and today. If pushed I'll maybe say that I find the brilliant and dramatic C minor quartet (Op. 18/4) to be particularly inventive.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Concert overture by Cherubini. A break from my technical exercises to get ready to play FAST...That is Villa-Lobos guitar concerto 19th April with my piano buddy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52, et al.

Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie von Otter, Kurt Streit, Olaf Bär

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52
Brahms: Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65
_Schumann_: Spanische Liebeslieder Op. 138


----------



## Taggart

The Broadside Band



















Sprightly and gorgeous.


----------



## Enthusiast

More piano trios. I love romantic chamber music but after a couple of days of romantic piano trios I felt I needed something to cleanse the palate.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony*

Philharmonia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti


----------



## cougarjuno

*Walton *- songs including Anon in Love; Facade settings; A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table

Felicity Lott (soprano); Martyn Hil (tenor); Craig Ogden (guitar); Graham Johnson (piano)









Walton is somewhat overshadowed as a song writer by Vaughan Williams, Finzi and others but these are wonderful settings.


----------



## chill782002

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

Ernest Ansermet / Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris

Recorded 1948

OK, it's a bit of a warhorse but this is a lovely performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg Piano Trio from









And finally something different to bring in Sunday evening:


----------



## Enthusiast

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 102736
> 
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
> 
> Ernest Ansermet / Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris
> 
> Recorded 1948
> 
> OK, it's a bit of a warhorse but this is a lovely performance.


A warhorse? I love it.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - chamber works part three tonight.

Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1887):



Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1882):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor, op.101 (1886):



String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):



Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):


----------



## Boston Charlie

hpowders said:


> Yes. Bernstein's early Mahler 2 was very fine; his early Mahler 3, with the NY Philharmonic, even better!


I once had Bernstein's early Mahler 3 a double LP; loved it, and apart from "Das Lied Von Der Erde" (if you even count DLVDE, as a symphony) Mahler 3 became my favorite Mahler Symphony despite it's gargantuan length. The original liner notes indicate that Bernstein's friend and mentor, Dimitri Mitropoulos, was set to record Mahler 3 with the NYPO just before he died and so Bernstein, therefore, decided to dedicate his own Mahler 3 to the memory of Mitropoulos. As Mitropoulos was a Mahler champion long before Bernstein made it fashionable, I like to think that Bernstein's penchant for Mahler and his two Mahler cycles, were, in part, a labor of love, not just for Mahler, but also for Mitropoulos; that Bernstein recorded the Mahler cycles that Mitropoulos might have recorded had the more listenable sound technology existed while Mitropoulos was alive.

Bernstein's other Mahler 3 made during the 1980s also w/the NYPO is also quite good, not as warm and electrifying as his first go-around during the early 1960s By the 1980s, Bernstein had slowed down, was searching for a more contemplative approach. Sometimes it seemed to work, and sometimes it didn't, but the later Mahler 3 remains quite powerful.


----------



## chill782002

Enthusiast said:


> A warhorse? I love it.


So do I, I merely meant that it's one of those works that is sometimes accused of being overly familiar and too frequently performed. I disagree though.


----------



## Boston Charlie

cougarjuno said:


> *Walton *- songs including Anon in Love; Facade settings; A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table
> 
> Felicity Lott (soprano); Martyn Hil (tenor); Craig Ogden (guitar); Graham Johnson (piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walton is somewhat overshadowed as a song writer by Vaughan Williams, Finzi and others but these are wonderful settings.


I can't say that I like much by Walton, except for Façade which so aptly sets the silly/satirical poetry of Edith Sitwell to music. My favorite recording of Façade was the one I first purchased on LP in the 1980s by Tony Randall (of "Odd Couple" fame) as the narrator, with Arthur Fiedler and the Columbia Chamber Orchestra; yet to be released on CD.


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, 
based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English 
Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus 
Domino specially composed for this programme._
*Worcester Manuscript - Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Malx

Llibre vermell de Montserrat, exquisitely performed by Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall and others.









This is truly fabulous music, that grabbed my attention and didn't let go till the end of the disc - wonderful.
I have it as part of this new boxed set:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just now, on YouTube, two by Bernstein/NYPO: Vaughan Williams' Symphony #4 and Ned Rorem's Symphony #3...

Rorem's 3rd has steadily grown on me; a very fine symphony by a tier 2 American composer, a bit derivative of Copland, but still good fun. At age 94, Rorem is the last of a group of American composers that included Copland, Bernstein, Virgil Thomson, William Schuman, Barber, Piston, Diamond and a few others who helped place American Classical Music on the world stage. 

The Vaughan Williams' Symphony #4 doesn't seem to click with me. While I like RVW's 2nd (London Symphony) most of all, and find the 7th (Sinfonia Antarctica) to be an entertaining, albeit contrived, cold-weather spectacular; the remaining RVW symphonies elude me. As far as I know, the 4th is the only RVW symphony ever recorded by Bernstein, and he seems to do a good job of unlocking the flavor for all it's worth.


----------



## hpowders

Judith said:


> Oops sorry. Piano concerto. Think I had Eroica on brain when listening to it!!


Ha! Ha! I was unusually alert this morning!!! :lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on Decca








Some easy listening tonight!


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, The Noon Witch & Symphony No 6 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Milhaud - Violin Concertos 1 &2; Concertino de Printemps; Le Boeuf Sur le Toit*

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra / Pichas Steinberg










For fans of Milhaud this should be a must hear disc -- wonderful concertos and oh how beautiful is that Concertino!!


----------



## Guest

Great music, playing, and sound.


----------



## Flavius

Butterworth; Parry; Bridge: A Shropshire Lad...; Lady Radnor's Suite; Suite for St. Orch. English St. Orch./ Boughton (Nimbus)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem
*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto for Strings in A Major, RV 159

Simon Standage leading the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Butterworth; Parry; Bridge: A Shropshire Lad...; Lady Radnor's Suite; Suite for St. Orch. English St. Orch./ Boughton (Nimbus)


This is a great recording. In fact, Nimbus discs of that era featuring the ESO are all quite wonderful.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio in No.17 in F Major

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isidore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 67, for the 1st Sunday after Easter. Reynolds, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

Greating everyone,im currently listening to new purchased one deutsch grammophone album of the 70'' called
Music of The Gothic Era 2 cd..

Some Claudio Merulo on Naxos missa viirginis mariae,toccata, magnificat(double album) and missa in dominicies diebus one album

:tiphat: goodnight


----------



## ZJovicic

A little bit of Dmitri


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: 12 "Menuetes de la Redoute par Mons. Hayden" Hob IX:21*
Theodor Guschlbauer

I wholeheartedly recommend this lesser-known bit of Haydn's output.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* • The Symphonies
No 28-29-32-33

Prague Chamber Orchestra/ Sir Charles Mackerras,


----------



## Flavius

Ludford: Missa Benedicta et venerabilis. The Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## Pugg

*
Mozart*: String Quartets Nos. 16 & 17 'Haydn'

Quatuor Ysaÿe


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker/ Herbert von Karajan

DGG 2707 101 - German stereo pressing._ 2xLPs box set._ Insert included.


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

*Glazunov - Symphony no. 3:*









Though it has its longueurs and lacks the melodic inspiration of Glazunov's finest works, this is quite an attractive and spirited symphony. As usual with Glazunov, the scherzo is sparkling and delightful.

*Dohnányi - Symphony no. 2:*









This powerful work is one of Dohnányi's most individual utterances. Each of the four moments are quite different from one another - the first is dramatic and anxious (reflecting the work's composition during WWII), the second is warmly romantic, the third is sharply ironic (complete with Bartókian trombone glissandi), and the fourth is a well-wrought variations and fugue on Bach's chorale _Komm, süsser Tod_ that builds to a triumphant conclusion.

*Khachaturian - Concerto-Rhapsody for cello and orchestra:*









As a cellist, it is unfortunate that I find both Khachaturian's Cello Concerto and his Concerto-Rhapsody for cello to be among his less inspired works. I found this work to vacillate between repetitive, rhapsodic lyricism and rather empty, virtuosic sections.

*Korngold - Piano Quintet:*









This is phenomenal stuff! Korngold is able to create truly orchestral textures in this work through the use of colorful writing for strings (harmonics, pizzicati, etc.) and rich harmonies. Highly recommended!

*Malipiero - Piano Concerto no. 3:*









Not really sure what to think of this. It's cool and detached, neoclassical with a dash of impressionism. The slow movement is notably spare. Also notable is the abrupt way Malipiero ends each movement of this work.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Divertimento K247
"Posthoorn 'Serenade K320


----------



## Pugg

​
*Siegfried Wagner*: Complete Overtures, Vol. 1

Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert

Wagner, S: Der Friedensengel: Prelude
Wagner, S: Der Schmied von Marienburg Overture
Wagner, S: Die heilige Linde: Prelude
Wagner, S: Herzog Wildgang, Op. 2: overture


----------



## Guest

*Mozart *

CD 8 Ton Koopman Harpsichord.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Die Drei Pintos (The Three Pintos)

Lucia Popp/ Werner Holweg/ Herman Prey/ Kurt Moll.

Gary Bertini conducting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trio sonata by Händel with Simon Standage while I'm waiting for the coffee to make itself. Good morning folkens!


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Requiem


----------



## chill782002

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Weber*: Die Drei Pintos (The Three Pintos)
> 
> Lucia Popp/ Werner Holweg/ Herman Prey/ Kurt Moll.
> 
> Gary Bertini conducting


The 1903 recording of "Ein Madchen Verloren" from "Die Drei Pintos" sung by Leopold Demuth with piano accompaniment is generally considered to be the only known recording of Mahler himself although it is not explicitly stated who the pianist was.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák:* String Quartets No.10 In E Flat Major, Op.51, No. 11 In C Major, Op.61

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lebrun *- Oboe Concertos Volume 2

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend

Beethoven: Largo from the Oboe Concerto in F Major (Hess 12)
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 5 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 6 in F major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Johannes Brahms' chamber works this afternoon.

Violin sonata no.1 in G op.78 - transcribed for cello and piano by Paul Klengel (orig. 1878-79 - arr. 1897):










String Quintet no. 2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):



Clarinet Trio in A-minor op.114 (1891):



Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.2 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Waltzes.

Tamás Vásáry


----------



## deprofundis

Allright folks here what im currently listening from the land of rising sun, Yoritsune Matsudaira :ichiro nodaira has pianist, quite loungy japanese pianist i would says, greatly skills, than we have some Penderecki : canticum canticorum salomonis, kosmogonia.. , neato hey.

Good morning lady and gentelmen enjoice your morning or whatever :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Having changed cars recently I decided to see how the new one's CD player handles classical music.

So I listened to this.










As someone said here earlier today or yesterday, Haitink is a safe pair of hands and I'm sure you will all be as thrilled as I am to know that the car's stereo system is up to the job of doing this fine version justice.

However, my favourite version of the 9th remains Bela Drahos' version on Naxos, despite the smaller forces deployed.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Having changed cars recently I decided to see how the new one's CD player handles classical music.
> 
> So I listened to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone said here earlier today or yesterday, Haitink is a safe pair of hands and I'm sure you will all be as thrilled as I am to know that *the car's stereo system is up to the job* of doing this fine version justice.
> 
> However, my favourite version of the 9th remains Bela Drahos' version on Naxos, despite the smaller forces deployed.


That's fine as long as you also concentrate on the road.

As the people of Logre's representative, I remain,

Arthur King


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto

Hilde Gueden (Gilda), Mario del Monaco (Duke of Mantua), Aldo Protti (Rigoletto), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Piero de Palma (Borsa), Maria Castelli (Countess of Ceprano), Pier Luigi Latinucci (Marullo), Dario Caselli (Count of Ceprano), Fernando Corena (Count of Monterone), Luisa Ribacchi (Giovanna),Lina Rossi (The Duchess's Page), Piero Poldi (Usher), Giulietta Simionato (Maddalena)

Coro e orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Alberto Erede


----------



## Judith

Had a marathon repertoire today. 

Beethoven
Egmont Overture
Brahms Symphony no 1
Both on same CD 
Munich Chamber Orchestra
Christian Thielemann 

Then a splurge on Sibelius
Symphonies 1 2 3 and 5
Sir John Barbirolli
Halle Orchestra
All from same box set

Tweeted that I was listening to Sibelius and followers kept suggesting different symphonies and couldn't resist listening!

Hummel Piano Concerto in A Minor
Stephen Hough
English Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomson

Love this concerto


----------



## Judith

Further to my previous marathon, finishing off now with Barber Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by David Zinman

One not so familiar with but keep hearing bits of it on the radio so decided to hear how it is put together


----------



## Merl

Time for some Brahms. Symphony 2. Nothing spectacular but nice analogue version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral and piano works of Mily Balakirev beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow. Of the three members of the _Mighty Handful_ who composed symphonies I prefer Balakirev's to those by Borodin and Rimsky-Korsakov - even though Balakirev has something of a reputation for being a composer who veered wildly between hot and cold there's a nigh-on indescribable kind of idiosyncratic edge to his symphonies which draws me in.

Symphony no.1 in C WoO (Begun 1864-66 - completed 1897):
_Islamey: Oriental Fantasy_ for piano op.18 - arrangement for orchestra by Sergei Lyapunov (By 1869 - rev. 1902):
_Tamara_ - symphonic poem after M.Y. Lermontov WoO (1867-82):



Symphony no.2 in D-minor WoO (1900-08):
_Russia_ - symphonic poem WoO (1863-64 - rev. 1884):



Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1855-56):
_Grande Fantasie on Russian Folk Songs_ for piano and orchestra op.4 (1852):
Piano Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.posth. (1861-62 and 1906 inc. - completed by Sergei Lyapunov):



Fantasy on themes from Mikhail Glinka's opera _A Life for the Tsar_ WoO (1854-55 - rev. by 1899):
_Au jardin (In the Garden)_ - _étude-idylle_ in D-flat WoO (1884):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor WoO (begun 1850s - completed by 1905):
_Toccata_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1902):
_Zhavoronok (The Lark)_ - transcription of a song by Mikhail Glinka WoO (1855 - rev. 1899):
_Islamey: Oriental Fantasy_ op.18 (By 1869 - rev. 1902):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - Eroica - Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Organ music is not my listening of choice but working my way through the reasonably priced Gustav Leonhardt box makes a few discs of this repertoire inevitable!
I stuck with the disc to the end - I'm sure its very well played and it sounds pleasant enough but I still don't get hooked by it.

Disc:








Box:


----------



## tvparty

Bruckner - Symphony No.5 / Barenboim

(via Spotify)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday evening: Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde" by Herbert Von Karajan w/the Berlin Philharmonic and soloists, Rene Kollo and Christa Ludwig...

...beautiful recording by Karajan who came late to Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Further to my previous marathon, finishing off now with Barber Violin Concerto
> Joshua Bell
> Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
> Conducted by David Zinman


Great. I was just wondering, what, Judith had a marathon without including Joshua Bell?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 16*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 4*

Personally, I like Rozhdestvensky's way with Glazunov.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Concerto for light orchestra", "Naus est Immanuel", "Matthew Locke, Suite - 'Psyche'", "Sinfonietta Concertante", "Two Miniatures", "Finale for a Concert", "John Ireland, 'Holy Boy'"
*Performers: *Northern Chamber Orchestra, Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
*Conductor: *Nicholas Ward
*Composer: *Geoffrey Bush
*Recording: *St. Philip's, Salford, UK. 26-27 April 2013
*Format: *CD (DDD-2014)
*Label: *Lyrita


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Duos for Violin and Viola Hob. VI*
Anton Steck, Christian Goosses

This is a good, if small, Hob. number to check out. No. 2 is particularly fine.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Sonata

*Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor*
with Beverly Sills


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## Pugg

​
Alessandro *Scarlatt*i: Sinfonie di Concerto Grosso

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eugene d'Albert:* The Complete String Quartets

Reinhold-Quartett

Albert, E: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7
Albert, E: String Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 11


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo), René Kollo (tenor)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Debussy's one and only Opera!


----------



## Pugg

*Teresa Berganza * : Zarzuela Recital

Chapí, Ruperto (1851-1909)
Chueca, Federico (1846-1908)
Giménez, Gerónimo (1854-1923)
Luna, Pablo (1880-1942)
Valverde, Joaquin (1846-1910)


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> Great. I was just wondering, what, Judith had a marathon without including Joshua Bell?


How could I forget Joshua?


----------



## Pugg

* Kraus*: Flute Quintet in D major, t al

Martin Sandhoff (flute)

Schuppanzigh Quartet

Kraus, J M: Flute Quintet in D major
Kraus, J M: String Quartet in D major, Op. 1 No. 4
Kraus, J M: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 1 No. 3


----------



## Guest

*Scarlatti*

An old love,fine to start the day with.


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Pli selon pli*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez
Halina Łukomska, soprano









This 1969 recording is the first of three (I don't know of any others, at least!) recordings made of Boulez' longest and, arguably, most unforgivingly radical score. It's a truly astounding work, full of twists and turns that reward repeat listening. I'm very partial to the newest recording with the Ensemble Intercontemporain and Christine Schäfer since it's the first one I got to know, but this early recording feels wonderfully spontaneous and fresh too. Łukomska certainly gives the soprano part an amazing operatic quality!

I really, _really_ want to hear this piece live one day. It's definitely not a repertoire piece, and very few ensembles have performed it. Now that Boulez' orchestrations of the _Notations_ are being performed quite often, maybe orchestras will find the courage to perform this 20th century masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen

Teresa Berganza (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don Jose), Sherrill Milnes (Escamillo), Ileana Cotrubas (Micaela), Yvonne Kenny (Frasquita), Alicia Nafé (Mercédès), Robert Lloyd (Zuniga), Stuart Harling (Moralès)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Ingélou

Victoria, *Requiem*, on YouTube, as recommended by Phil loves Classical. :tiphat:






The only word for this is *Sublime*.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various tone poems etc. by Jean Sibelius this late morning and early afternoon.

_En Saga_ op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Spring Song_ op.16 (1894-95):
Four pieces adapted from the incidental music to the play _Kuolema (Death)_ by Arvid Järnefelt ops.44 and 62 (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904-11):
_The Bard_ op.64 (1913):
_Tapiola_ op.112 (1926):



_Karalia Suite_ op.11 (1893):
_Finlandia_ op.26 (1899 - rev. 1900):
Suite from the incidental music to the play _King Christian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27bis (1898):
_Luonnotar_ for soprano and orchestra op.70 [Text: _The Kalevala_] (1913):
_The Oceanides_ op.73 (1913-14):
_Andante Festivo_ for string quartet WoO - arr. for string orchestra (1922 - arr. 1938):










_Lemminkäinen Suite - Four Legends from the Kalevala_ op.22 (1895 - rev. 1897 and 1939):
_Pohjola's Daughter_ op.49 (1903-06):


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night I wasn't sure I wanted to listen to Bruckner so I decided to go for one of the most popular, the 4th. But even then I tried and abandoned three recordings before finding one that held me. I know he can be slow but there is an inevitability that keeps me listening and the slow speeds allow lots of wonderful moments. Time stands still - so slowness doesn't seem slow - and it flows. I don't know why but I can rarely relate to most of the favourites (Karajan, Bohm, Wand etc.).


----------



## Pugg

​
_ Rachmaninov_ 3 / _Tchaikovsky_ 1 -piano concertos

Nikolai Tokarev,
National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Wuorinen*
Scherzo (for piano) / Peter Serkin, piano
String Quartet No. 1 / Mills, Macomber, Martin, Sherry
Viola Variations / Lois Martin, viola
Piano Quintet No. 2 / Serkin, Brentano Quartet
[Naxos, 2009]

A splendid disc of interesting music from American composer Charles Wuorinen, and a gift from my son. I don't have a lot of modern American music in my collection, and certainly no Wuorinen, so thisis a welcome addition.










*
Modern Lied*
Heinz Holliger - Sechs Lieder nach Gedichten von Christian Morgenstern
Salvatore Sciarrino - Due Melodie
Helmut Lachenman - Got Lost
Gyorgy Kurtag - Requiem po drugu, Op. 26
Wolfgang Rihm - Ophelia Sings
Bernhard Lang - Wenn die Landschaft aufhort*
Sarah Maria Sun, soprano;Jan Philip Schulze, piano*
[Mode, 2017]

An outstanding disc of contemporary art song from some of well known European composers. On the back of hearing these two scintillating Sciarrino songs I have ordere some of his solo piano works recently. The Holliger works are also exceptionally beautiful, if a little more conventional than some of the other contributions here.


----------



## Marinera

Well... Nuria Rial.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture Orchestra-4th and 5th Symphonies-Glazunov.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Victoria, *Requiem*, on YouTube, as recommended by Phil loves Classical. :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only word for this is *Sublime*.


The Tallis Scholars and beautiful indeed.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Three Partitas for Solo Violin 1-2-3
Gidon Kremer


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

String trio op. 11
Septett op. 20
Fuge op.137

Wilhelm kempff - Karl Leister - Pierre Fournier
Wiener Philharmonisches Kammerensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir,

Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## jim prideaux

James Levine and the BPO-Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony....an exhilarating account, particularly if it is a while since last listening !


----------



## Enthusiast

Impressive music of some power (especially 3). But it isn't Vaughan Williams or top flight Walton. What is it that it lacks that holds it back from being great? Not a lot, I think, but it counts. The 3rd Symphony comes pretty close, though.

Earlier I listened to the symphony from this









The same evaluation applies, I think.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fibich*: String Quartets in G and A major and Theme & Variations

Kocian Quartet

Fibich: String Quartet in A Major
Fibich: String Quartet in G Major, Op. 8
Fibich: Theme and Variations in B Major


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Requiem*

This recording has been mentioned frequently, so that's a good reason to hear it today.


----------



## Pugg

*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Four Concertos for Piano & Orchestra

Angeline Pondepeyre (piano)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Koln, Conrad Van Alphen.

Hérold: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E major
Hérold: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat
Hérold: Piano Concerto No. 3 in A
Hérold: Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Enthusiast

A sigh of satisfaction.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Devunctis a 4*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Piano Sonata #1 in C, K. 279
Piano Sonata #2 in F, K. 280
Piano Sonata #3 in B-flat, K. 281
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, K. 282
Piano Sonata #5 in G, K. 283
Piano Sonata #6 in D, K. 284
Piano Sonata #7 in C, K. 309
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311
Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533
Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570
Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576
Rondo in A minor, K. 511
Rondo in D, K. 485_
*
[Rec. 1990 (Fantasias, Sonatas 1-4, 6-7, 14-17, Rondo in D)]
[Rec. 1989 (Sonatas 5, 8-9, 11-13)]
[Rec. 1991 (Sonatas 10, 18, Rondo in A minor)]*









Piano: Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Dr Johnson

Im Abendrot.

To remind myself that not all sopranos shriek.

I heard this song for the first time over 20 years ago sung by Jessye Norman, but in those far off days my local CD shop didn't have her version so I bought this instead. Haven't regretted it.


----------



## Sonata

A few from my unlistened-to-pile:

*Eugene Jochum: Bruckner symphonies #s 6 & 7*
*
Renee Fleming: Poemes

Jonas Kaufmann: Nessun Dorma, the Puccini Album*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellsz, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

*Sibelius*

Symphony No. 5 & 7


----------



## Flavius

Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night. Tchaikovsky Sym. Orch./Fedoseyev (Musical Heritage)


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Im Abendrot.
> 
> To remind myself that not all sopranos shriek.
> 
> I heard this song for the first time over 20 years ago sung by Jessye Norman, but in those far off days my local CD shop didn't have her version so I bought this instead. Haven't regretted it.


My favorite performance of the Four Last Songs. Janowitz' silvery tones simply float over the orchestra. A wonderful performance!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - concertante works etc. this evening and tomorrow morning, all from the EMI box featuring Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.8 (1881-82):
Horn Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.11 (1882-83):
_Burleske_ in D-minor for piano and orchestra WoO (1885-86):
_Symphonic Fragment_ from the ballet _Josephslegende_ op.63 (1912-14):
_Waltz_ from the ballet _Schlagobers (Whipped Cream)_ op.70 (1921-22):
_Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin_ for small orchestra WoO (1923):
_Parergon zur 'Symphonia Domestica'_ for piano left hand and orchestra op.73 (1925):
_Panathenäenzug (Panathenaic Games)_ - symphonic study for piano left hand and orchestra op.74 (1928):
Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat WoO (1942):
_Metamorphosen_ - study for 23 solo strings WoO (1944-45):
Oboe Concerto in D WoO (1945):
_Duett-Concertino_ in F for clarinet and bassoon with string orchestra and harp WoO (1946-47):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Richard Strauss - concertante works etc. this evening and tomorrow morning, all from the EMI box featuring Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden.


Let's see; it's Rudolf Kempe, the conductor, and Wilhelm Kempff, the pianist. I think I finally got it. :tiphat:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo), René Kollo (tenor)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> Vinyl edition.


Excellent recording of Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde"; just listened to this a couple of evenings ago. Kollo and Ludwig had previously recorded DLVDE w/Bernstein and the Israel Philharmonic. While Karajan doesn't seem bring forth the same emotional quality as Bernstein, he makes up for it by bringing forth beautiful sounds from the Berlin Phil.

For years, even decades, Mahler's DLVDE eluded me, and didn't seem to get it at all until I hit age 45 or so. It is a song of middle age; a farewell to youth and a reckoning with one's own mortality.


----------



## realdealblues

*Giuseppe Verdi*
_La Traviata_
*[Rec. 1956]*







Soloists: Rosanna Carteri, Cesare Valletti, Leonard Warren
Conductor: Pierre Monteux
Orchestra: Rome Opera House Orchestra And Chorus

As I said in a recent post, I'm far from a Verdi expert. I have still never seen this opera or read the libretto so I have absolutely no idea what the opera is about, although I have probably a dozen recordings of it. I've read some harsh reviews of this particular recording, but I found Cesare Valletti very enjoyable and in fine voice. The sound was a bit congested at times but nothing terrible. It's definitely a little slower paced than most of my other recordings which I could see turning off some listeners, but overall I didn't find it as bad as many reviews I've read, at least from a strictly "listening" aspect.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Let's see; it's Rudolf Kempe, the conductor, and Wilhelm Kempff, the pianist. I think I finally got it. :tiphat:


BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Boston Charlie

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Hv5G9C3ZL._SL1200_.jpg

Yesterday and Today: Orchestral music and orchestral suites from Rimsky-Korsakov's operas by Neemi Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra...

I loved R-K since I first heard "Russian Easter" as a teenager; later was nearly as taken w/"Scheherazade" and "Capriccio Espanol". Jarvi and the Scottish National serve up a straight forward but rich rendition of R-K's colorful musical scenes. I'm surprised that the lovely "Song of India" from "Sadko" was not included, but still a wonderful compilation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Boston Charlie said:


> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Hv5G9C3ZL._SL1200_.jpg
> 
> Yesterday and Today: Orchestral music and orchestral suites from Rimsky-Korsakov's operas by Neemi Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra...
> 
> I loved R-K since I first heard "Russian Easter" as a teenager; later was nearly as taken w/"Scheherazade" and "Capriccio Espanol". Jarvi and the Scottish National serve up a straight forward but rich rendition of R-K's colorful musical scenes. I'm surprised that the lovely "Song of India" from "Sadko" was not included, but still a wonderful compilation.


Wow, epiphany time! I've never heard Scheherezade, and I just realized why. I've had a prejudice against Scheherezade since high school. It seems like every other honor band I was in had to play The Young Prince and Princess, and it involved 16 hours (seemingly) of me either playing whole notes or counting rests. So naturally, I hated that piece.

I also realized that Glenn Miller's big band ruined Song of India for me. I'll have to listen to that one also.

I've never heard these pieces in their actual orchestration. I'm listening to Scheherezade by Svetlanov on YouTube.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.7 & Sym, Nr.11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

as a result of a discussion on another thread (and with a desire to forget a further stage in my 'soccer' team's demise) I am now listening to Glazunov's 8th Symphony performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.....this is followed by 'Raymonda'.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Flavius

Just listened to
Pettersson: Barfotasanger, 6 Sanger. Groop, Garben (CPO)

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Guest

Received this LP. Phenomenal playing, pretty good sound, but noisy surfaces. I requested a refund since it doesn't live up to the "near mint" designation.


----------



## Selby

^A brilliant album, IMHO. I just adore Jacobs, in general, and his Schoenberg, specifically.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Right now, Bruckner Symphony #4. Daniel Barenboim and the Berlin Philharmonic. Teldec.
This sounds impressive on the home audio gear. Wow! Strings are burnished and lush. Danny underlines some of the music, but I like it a lot. There a is a genuine sense of urgency about the music. It's exciting and deep. Just the way I like to hear it. This version has grown on me. It's one of the best, to my ears anyway.
I listened to Danny and the BPO's Bruckner 2nd a couple of days ago. Also excellent in every respect.
I am continuing my Haydn symphony traversal, right now concentrating on #'s 55 thru 69. The Austrian Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer, Nimbus. These works are all interesting. Full of good spirits and subtle surprises. Excellent interpretations.
I also went on an Aaron Copland bender. Slatkin and Bernstein recordings of various works. Great to hear Appalacian Spring and The Red Pony again. A couple of my favorites. Our Town is a lovely little piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Mood Drifter

I might need to keep going with his other symphonies; if this is the tip, I want to iceberg!

Seriously good discovery I've made just in the last 48 hours. Not as glacially emotive throughout as Gorecki's 3rd, but kinda there in that same world of sublime sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Grieg *- Peer Gynt Incidental Music
Lucia Popp,

The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Ambrosian Singers*, Neville Marriner*

‎Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61; *Mozart*: Violin Concerto No.4 in D Major, K.218

Herman Krebbers, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> My favorite performance of the Four Last Songs. Janowitz' silvery tones simply float over the orchestra. A wonderful performance!


Janowitz is a safe pair of lungs.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Janowitz is a safe pair of lungs.


If you ever come across it, there's a ( live) recording with Haitink / RCO out there, even more beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Piano Concertos 22 & 25
David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Jacck

I've been listening to a lot of *Brahms *lately - *piano quintet, piano trios, string quartets, violin concerto, both serenades, both string sextets*. All music is of high quality and it will need repeated listening to fully appreciate. The piano quintet has some fine melodies.

I also keep listening to *Schoenbergs piano concerto* once a day and know this piece by heart already. It is amazing, but in my case, I required like 10 listenings to start liking it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel Cantatas* Magda Kalmár (soprano)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Frigyes Sandor

Handel: Il delirio amoroso, HWV 99
Handel: Pensieri notturni di Filli (Nel dolce dell'oblio), HWV 134
Short but delightful CD.


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod*: La Reine de Saba

Francesca Scaini (Balkis), Jeon-Won Lee (Adoniram), Anna Lucia Alessio (Bénoni), Luca Grassi (Solimans), Salvatore Cordella (Amrou), Jean Vendassi (Phanor), Piero Naviglio (Méthousael), Volodymyr Deyneka (Sadoi), Annalisa Carbonara (Sarahil)

Brratizlava Chamber Choir, Orchestra Internazionale/ Manlio Benzi.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: String Quartets No.10 In E Flat Major, Op.51, No. 11 In C Major, Op.61

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vocal/choral works of Peter Maxwell Davies this late morning/early afternoon.

_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone and chamber ensemble [Texts: Randolph Stow/King George III] (1969):
_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ for mezzo-soprano and chamber ensemble [Text: Randolph Stow] (1974):



_Stone Litany (Runes from a House of the Dead)_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: from Viking graffiti found in Celtic burial mound on Orkney] (1973):
_Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):



_Westerlings_ [Texts: George Mackay Brown] (1977):
_House of Winter_ [Texts: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Corpus Christi, with Cat and Mouse_ [Texts: _The Richard Hill Commonplace Book - _16th century English] (1993):

plus five shorter choral works based on texts by George Mackay Brown (1981-94).



_The Turn of the Tide_ for large children's choir and orchestra [Texts: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1992):


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss* -Don Juan op.20 / Till Eulenspiegel / Dance of the seven veils from "Salome"

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
Amadeus & Vienna - *Mozart/ Haydn / Salieri *- Arias.

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## hpowders

Mood Drifter said:


> View attachment 102815
> 
> 
> I might need to keep going with his other symphonies; if this is the tip, I want to iceberg!
> 
> Seriously good discovery I've made just in the last 48 hours. Not as glacially emotive throughout as Gorecki's 3rd, but kinda there in that same world of sublime sound.


I have this one. Can't make out what the 11th symphony is all about, but the 7th is a great masterpiece, full of anger and anguish, like nothing I have ever heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mood Drifter said:


> View attachment 102815
> 
> 
> I might need to keep going with his other symphonies; if this is the tip, I want to iceberg!
> 
> Seriously good discovery I've made just in the last 48 hours. Not as glacially emotive throughout as Gorecki's 3rd, but kinda there in that same world of sublime sound.


I love Pettersson's music. To me he was the last great symphonist. Do also try the 2nd violin concerto? It is amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*

I'm a sucker for orchestral color, and Szymanowski uses a lovely palette.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Trout Quintet et al.

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Mass in B minor, BWV 232_
*[Rec. 1957, Live]*







Soloists: Lois Marshall, Peter Pears, Hertha Topper, Kim Borg, Hans Braun
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir

Jochum did some wonderful Bach and this recording is no exception. His later recording on EMI edges this one out for me for it's better sound but this one is no slouch.


----------



## ZJovicic

Today I finally heard one of the most beloved works here on talkclassical: Mahler's 2nd Symphony. This performance:






There have been parts that have blown me away, but I think it's still too early for me to give an assessment of whole work. But, compared with other Mahler's symphonies that I heard, I think this is the best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 46*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by Mood Drifter and hpowders:

















Pettersson's 13 and 16.


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 3*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in C Major, Deutsche Messe
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Mood Drifter

Enthusiast said:


> Inspired by Mood Drifter and hpowders:
> 
> View attachment 102825
> 
> 
> View attachment 102826
> 
> 
> Pettersson's 13 and 16.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll soon preview these as my "next step" on that trail.


----------



## Judith

Mahler Symphony no 1
Klaus Tennstedt
LPO

Very full and vibrant recording. 

From the symphony box set which I love.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto
*

This box set has recordings with both David Oistrach/Peter Fournier and also Jascha Heifetz/Emanuel Feuermann. I'm playing them back to back.


----------



## Granate

I haven't listened to these today (I own the full set though), but I've found the digital restorations of the Tennstedt Mahler Cycle on the Japanese HMV site. Only No.3 has bad quality. You can download the pictures in fair quality or use the links to post here the symphony you are listening too with a pretty picture.


----------



## Granate




----------



## Score reader

*Leonidas Kavakos & Camerata Salzburg - Mozart Violin Concertos*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Lots of sacred music from the late 100's*
Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus, Arnold Schoenberg Chor

I'm not typically a fan of classical Masses and devotional pieces, but these musicians and Mozart are an exception. There is so much good stuff in this collection.

*Bach: Concerto BWV 1053 (Oboe version)*

I am not sure who the performers are (Best of Classical Music channel on YouTube), but the concerto works just as well with oboe as it does with keyboard.


----------



## Torkelburger

John Harbison, composer
Symphony No. 1
Boston Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, cond.

An excellent first effort into the idiom (symphony) by Mr. Harbison. Sets the stage to a superb cycle of 6 symphonies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo P.O.-Dvorak's 7th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3



Van Cliburn / Kondrashin

One of the truly great performances of this remarkable virtuoso work. It's not the speed but the sheer quality of tone Van produces. I'd forgotten how good it was so good to return to it.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Jansons and the Oslo P.O.-Dvorak's 7th and 8th Symphonies.


.....and for the rest of this evenings listening they will be joined by Truls Mork for the Cello Concerto ( and Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations) and will then be performing the 5th Symphony, Scherzo Capriccioso and Othello Overture.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4.*

Following Judith and Granate's lead, I'm exploring Tennestedt's Mahler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg and Anton Webern - orchestral/ensemble works tonight.

_Drei Orchesterstücke_ op.6 (1913-15):
_Kammerkonzert_ for piano and violin with wind ensemble (1923-25):
_Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet - three pieces arr. for strings (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1928):
Violin Concerto (1935):



_Im Sommerwind_ - idyll for large orchestra after a poem by Bruno Wille WoO (1904):
_Passacaglia_ op.1 (1908):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet WoO - arr. for string orchestra op.5 (orig. 1909 - arr. 1929):
_Six Pieces_ op.6 (1909-10 - rev. 1928):
_Five Pieces_ op.10 (1911-13):
_Five Pieces_ WoO (1913):
Symphony op.21 (1928):
Arrangement for orchestra of nos. 1 and 4 of _(6) German Dances_ for piano by Franz Schubert WoO (1931):
Arrangement for orchestra of the _Fugue (Ricercata) a 6 voci_ from _The Musical Offering_ by J.S.Bach WoO (1934-35):
Concerto for nine instruments op.24 (1934):
_Variations_ op.30 (1940):


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Baldur's Dreams--Acts 1& 2. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Inspired by the Glazunov thread.
Earlier - Symphony #3, Two Concert Waltz's.
Now - Symphony #4. 

Valeri Polyansky leading the Russian State Symphony Orchestra. Chandos/MHS.


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Baldur's Dreams--Act 3. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. (Disc 1)


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to a new Luzzacho Luzzashi album called: profeti della quinta, woaw the best i heard so far, and i have quite a fews albums of this great italian great composer, needful to say or to see yah need this pronto, trust me.

Than on another repertoire i finally perchased on of my favorite song from Eddie Cocrhan and the rendition of Blue Cheers, yeah this is rad, simply groovy ,and the lyrics are so mutch fun .

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Suites 3-5.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today: Britten's Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto featuring Stanislav Richter and Mark Lubotsky respectively with Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra...

With lots of Britten-bashing going on in another thread; I took out the above recordings after not hearing them for a year or two; both excellent. Anyone who favors 20th century concertos by the likes of tonal composers such as Shostakovich, Prokofiev or Barber should give Britten an even chance.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE HARP
*Elena Polanska* - harp
La Camerata

_Vox Turnabout_


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight, im listening fully to Pierre de la Rue Naxos brewed, praise thee lord for this offering, im listening to these 2 cd fully this is like 2hours or so, strap on tightdeprofundis, your on for the riide of your life trought sacred polyphony of the masters.

I Love you guy and im not drunk hhaha ,funny hey :tiphat:


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Some Haydn, Copland, Boulez and Stockhausen. MIXING it up tonight.
Next is some Peter Hammill. In Camera.


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: Violin Concerto; 4 Humoresques; *Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto

Salvatore Accardo, London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Captainnumber36

beethoven piano sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Estampes (3) (Complete)
Debussy: Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 9

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/ Rafael Kubelik conducting


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> .....and for the rest of this evenings listening they will be joined by Truls Mork for the Cello Concerto ( and Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations) and will then be performing the 5th Symphony, Scherzo Capriccioso and Othello Overture.


starting the day with another listen to one of the more impressive accounts of the marvellous 5th!......this particular recording can only support my own personal conviction that this is a 'great' symphony!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak*: Works for Violin and Orchestra

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

St. Paul Chamber Orchestra

Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40
Beethoven: Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50
Dvorak: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Dvorak: Romantic Pieces (4) for Violin & Piano, Op. 75
Schubert: Konzertstück (for Violin and Orchestra) in D major, D345
Schubert: Polonaise in B flat major, D580
Schubert: Rondo for violin and strings in A major, D438


----------



## Andolink

Ferociously energetic chamber music brilliantly performed in an ideal acoustic space capturing every nuance- -

*Dieter Ammann*: _Gehörte Form - Hommages I - II - III_, for string trio
Ensemble Für Neue Musik Zürich


----------



## Enthusiast

Boston Charlie said:


> Today: Britten's Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto featuring Stanislav Richter and Mark Lubotsky respectively with Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra...
> 
> With lots of Britten-bashing going on in another thread; I took out the above recordings after not hearing them for a year or two; both excellent. Anyone who favors 20th century concertos by the likes of tonal composers such as Shostakovich, Prokofiev or Barber should give Britten an even chance.


I wonder where that Britten bashing is going on. I don't read everything (I don't have that much time) and haven't seen it. I love much contemporary music as well as much of the more tonal works of the early and mid 20th Century. The idea that there is only one true path, one strand to tradition, is very out of date and has been for nearly 100 years at least! Britten seems to me one of the absolute greatest composers of the 20th Century but, for some reason, he has always been more controversial than most. I don't get it. He was a towering figure.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Debussy*: Piano Music
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Debussy: Children's Corner
> Debussy: Estampes (3) (Complete)
> Debussy: Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2[/QUOTE
> Just listening to this one now. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Before that, listening to
> 
> Tchaikovsky
> The Seasons
> Olli Mustonen
> 
> to wake me up gently.
> 
> Have this also by Lang Lang but where one can tell he is showing off by the way he performs this, Mustonen flows beautifully. Lovely performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balada*: Cristóbal Colón (Christopher Columbus)

José Carreras, Montserrat Caballé, Carlos Chausson, Luis Álvarez, Stefano Palatchi & Victoria Vergara

Orchestra and Chorus of the Gran Teatre del Liceu, Barcelona, Theo Alcántara.
Just finished.


----------



## Pugg

Now playing:

​
*Sibelius*: Pelléas et Mélisande; The Tempest

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - overtures and dances for orchestra.

_Beckus the Dandipratt_ op.5 (1943):
_The Smoke_ op.21 (1948):
_A Sussex Overture_ op.31 (1951):
_Tam o' Shanter_ op.51 (1955):
_A Grand, Grand Festival Overture_ op.57 (1956):
_Peterloo_ op.97 (1967):
_Anniversary Overture_ op.99 (1968):
_The Fair Field_ Op.110 (1972):
_A Flourish for Orchestra_ op.112 (1973):
_Robert Kett_ op.141 (1990):



_(Four) English Dances - set one_ op.27 (1950):
_(Four) English Dances - set two_ op.33 (1951):
_Four Scottish Dances_ op.59 (1957):
_Four Cornish Dances_ op.91 (1966):
_Four Irish Dances_ op.126 (1986):
_Four Welsh Dances_ op.138 (1988):


----------



## Score reader

*Emanuel Ax plays Haydn Sonatas and Concertos*


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Guest

*Biber Rosenmüller Buxtehude Kühnel Schenk*










*Delibes*

Coppélia










*Matthias Weckmann*

CD 5 Focroulle organ


----------



## MattB

Schumann Recital (2003)

Nelson Freire


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner: Parsifal*

Peter Hofmann (Parsifal), Dunja Vejzovic (Kundry), Kurt Moll (Gurnemanz), José van Dam (Amfortas), Siegmund Nimsgern (Klingsor), Victor von Halem (Titurel), Hanna Schwarz (Alto Stimme)

Berlin German Opera Chorus, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## hpowders

Score reader said:


> *Emanuel Ax plays Haydn Sonatas and Concertos*


Yeah. This is fine. I find the András Schiff collection to be even better. Have you heard that set?


----------



## Robert Gamble

Mahler's 6th symphony by Abbado and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

there are occasions when certain composers and their music feels appropriate(for whatever reason!) so having spent a substantial part of the last 24hours in the company of Dvorak I have continued today......on my I-pod as I walked into town I listened to Neumann and the CPO performing the 8th and on return listened to Chung and the VPO performing the 6th and 8th.I am now listening to the wonderful accounts of 'smaller' orchestral pieces by Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra.( Legends, Notturno,Miniatures and Prague Waltzes)

If anyone is looking for a recommendation for a wonderful and yet brief piece of music for strings and has not heard the 'Cavatina' the op 75a set of Miniatures then there you go!

......and you could add the beguiling 'Romanza' should you choose!


----------



## ZJovicic

Just listened to Haydn's Symphony no. 48 "Maria Theresa". In the 3rd movement I've noticed something that very much resembles the opening "ta-ta-ta-TAAA" motive of Beethoven's 5th symphony.
Generally I liked "Maria Theresa" symphony. Especially 1st and 2nd movement. 3rd movement was nothing special, except that motiv that I noticed, and 4th movement was short but wild finale.


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4, Romantic*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Enthusiast

I have many (too many) sets of Beethoven's piano sonatas but have of late listened mostly to performances from three of them. So I decided to spend some time with some of the others as well as some records that are not part of complete sets. Today I have spent some time with the Waldstein (Sonata number 21, op. 53). I enjoyed all four performances that I listened to and wouldn't want to choose between them. Buchbinder is fast and really quite exciting but can bang the piano quite violently at times (I know some people don't like that kind of thing). Arrau is softer and more gentle. Gilels is clean and crystalline. Schnabel - well Schnabel is big and generous but also quite fast and fluid. I have a good few more to listen to but maybe I will move on to a different sonata.


----------



## Robert Gamble

A couple of string quartets... DeBussy's reminds me of some Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica for some reason...  It's the Emerson String Quartet's renditions of DeBussy and Ravel (for some reason the attachment doesn't seem to be sticking)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto NO 2.

I feel like something soothing after a slightly difficult day.

I first heard this concerto on the Naxos disc played by the excellent Jenő Jandó, but I first heard No 3 played by this team and it remains a favourite, so I had to have the 2nd by them too.


----------



## Flavius

Just received. 

Moeran: Violin Concerto. Ulster ORCH./ Handley
Bach: Easter Oratorio/ Corboz
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe--Von Nes

Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke. Van Nes,Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam/ De Leeuw (Philips)

This is the third time I've recently received a wrong item from an Amazon-affiliated store. 'Book-Savvy' required item be repackaged and returned before they reimburse or replace, while more responsible vendors make no such demand. I suggest this company be avoided, and you deal with those you have found to be reasonable and considerate, and less slipshod.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Neeme Jarvi's interpretations of Barber's Overture for "The School for Scandal" and Symphony No. 1, and Amy Beach's Gaelic Symphony.


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> A couple of string quartets... DeBussy's reminds me of some Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica for some reason...  It's the Emerson String Quartet's renditions of DeBussy and Ravel (for some reason the attachment doesn't seem to be sticking)
> 
> View attachment 102842


I recently got _this _version of Debussy's String Quartet, by Brooklyn Rider ~ it's _really_ good, my new favorite recording of it. This CD also has an excellent arrangement of Cage's _In A Landscape,_ & other interesting pieces ... I highly recommend it!

*edit ~ my images won't load either ... wth? Anyway, the CD is *Dominant Curve*, by Brooklyn Rider


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 2


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on google play:










Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 4 & 5
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> I recently got _this _version of Debussy's String Quartet, by Brooklyn Rider ~ it's _really_ good, my new favorite recording of it. This CD also has an excellent arrangement of Cage's _In A Landscape,_ & other interesting pieces ... I highly recommend it!
> 
> *edit ~ my images won't load either ... wth? Anyway, the CD is *Dominant Curve*, by Brooklyn Rider


Will look into it, thanks!


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Will look into it, thanks!


And I will have to listen to Apocalyptica's Metallica covers confused: ) to see if I hear the Debussy in them ... I'm curious now!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Feste Romane, Fontane di Roma, Pini di Roma*

I'm not a fan of Respighi, but I can't find the two recordings I have of his music, so I came on this relatively inexpensive traversal of his music hoping to become a fan. These recordings so far aren't causing anything to click. Maybe that will change with familiarity.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday evening: Barber's Piano Concerto (John Browning/George Szell/Cleveland Orch.) followed by "Christmas Eve Suite" by Rimsky-Korsakov (Neemi Jarvi/Scottish National Orch.)...

Barber's Piano Concerto is athletic but lyrical. Composed specifically for Browning, I read somewhere that when Barber and Browning were playing through the piano part of the Piano Concerto, they came to a section that was so difficult that they thought that, maybe, it could not be played and they called in Vladimir Horowitz as a consultant. Browning said that he was so afraid that Horowitz was going to walk up to the piano and just play it; but was then told by Horowitz that the part was, indeed, unplayable. 

I'm new to R-K's "Christmas Eve" Suite which is exquisite, finely crafted with beautiful orchestral coloring.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder where that Britten bashing is going on. I don't read everything (I don't have that much time) and haven't seen it. I love much contemporary music as well as much of the more tonal works of the early and mid 20th Century. The idea that there is only one true path, one strand to tradition, is very out of date and has been for nearly 100 years at least! Britten seems to me one of the absolute greatest composers of the 20th Century but, for some reason, he has always been more controversial than most. I don't get it. He was a towering figure.


It's on the "Toxic Ten" thread under Classical Music Polls. I stumbled upon the thread two days ago and was shocked to see Britten nominated as least favorite composer. As for me, I could listen to Britten's lovely "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings" over and over again. You'd think with all the praise given to 20th century tonal composers, such as Copland, Barber, Shostakovich and Prokofiev; that Britten would be held in higher regard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander Zemlinsky - vocal/choral works.

Pity the notes are scant and the texts absent - serves me right for buying a budget re-issue, I suppose. Certainly no complaints with the music, though - running as it does from the composer's High Romantic early era through to his rather stylistically leaner later years.

Choral Works:

_Frühlingsglaube_ for mixed chorus and string orchestra [Text: Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Geheimnis_ for mixed chorus and string orchestra [Text: Unknown] (1896):
_Minnelied_ for men's choir and chamber ensemble [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c.1896):
_Hochzeitsgesang_ for cantor (tenor), chorus, and organ [Text: Jewish liturgy] (1896): 
_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: after Paul Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. c.1903):
_Aurikelchen_ for women's choir [Text: Richard Dehmel] (1898):
_Psalm 83_ for soloists, mixed chorus, and orchestra (1900):
_Psalm 23_ for chorus and orchestra op.14 (1910):
_Psalm 13_ for chorus and orchestra op.24 (1935):

Songs:

_Waldgespräch_ for soprano, two horns, harp and strings [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1895-96):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for voice and piano - arr. for baritone and orchestra by Antony Beaumont [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Unknown] (1900-01 - arr. 1990s?):
_Maiblumen blühten überall_ for soprano and string sextet [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c.1903):
_Sechs Gesänge_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra op.13 [Texts: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1910-13 - arr. 1913 and 1921):
_(7) Symphonische Gesänge_ for voice and orchestra op.20 [Texts: after Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/Countée Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):


----------



## jim prideaux

.....to finish yesterday and today's Dvorak 'Fest'....the 3rd and 7th performed by Chung and the VPO.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming Google Play:










Stravinsky/Brahms: Violin Concertos
Hilary Hahn


----------



## Score reader

hpowders said:


> Yeah. This is fine. I find the András Schiff collection to be even better. Have you heard that set?


No I haven't, thanks for mentioning, I'll look into it. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. (24bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

A new release in today's mail:


















(listening to disc 1, the choral works)


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## bharbeke

*Vivaldi: 4 Seasons*
Bernstein, NYPO

I am not sure if the harpsichord is being played/mixed at a lower volume or if some other instrument is providing continuo, but it is not as glaring here as it sometimes is. This quartet of concertos is pretty good throughout. Highlights were the start of Summer and the end of Winter.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Symphony No.5; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: Russian Easter Festival Overture; Capriccio Espagnol

The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

*Kalliwoda*: Violin Concertinos & Overtures

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Prokofiev*: Symphony No.5; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: Russian Easter Festival Overture; Capriccio Espagnol
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


This recording of the fifth surely wake you up , great playing!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Judith

Scopitone said:


>


Only discovered what a beautiful concerto Saint Saens is recently. The second movement is so sublime.
Love the Wieniawski too


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 3

R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Gemma Di Vergy

Montserrat Caballé (Gemma), Natalya Chudy (Ida), Luis Lima (Tamas), Louis Quilico (Conte di Vergy), Paul Plishka (Guido)

Schola Cantorum, New York Opera Orchestra, Eve Queler


----------



## Judith

Having a Shostakovich morning with his 7th(Leningrad) & 9th symphonies. 

Both performed by
Vasily Petrenko 
RLPO

What a tremendous finish to the 7th. Watched a documentery a while ago about this symphony and how it was still performed even though it was through terrible times and suffering. 

The 9th is my favourite Shostakovich symphony. Think it is easier on the ear although don't mind something more challenging.


----------



## Pugg

*Meyer*: Quintet* / *Rorem*: Quartet No.4

Emerson String Quartet, Edgar Meyer*


----------



## Guest

*The King's Musick*


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Piano sonatas D.845 & D.850

Christian Zacharias


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral works by Gustav Holst. Holst's output is annoyingly uneven when taken as a whole but I think he reaches a high level of consistency with his choral music.

Of the works below there is a particular poignancy associated with the two Walt Whitman settings. Within months of writing _A Dirge for Two Veterans_ war was raging in Europe, and in the year the Treaty of Versailles was signed Holst returned to Whitman to set music to his _Ode to Death_. These are two very powerful texts from the great American who witnessed much suffering during his country's civil war, and Holst does them full justice when making them no less relevant for the tragedy of war during his own times.

_Four Part-songs_ for unaccompanied mixed chorus [Texts: Thomas Hood/Heinrich Heine/Fritz Hart] (1894-96):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female chorus (1900):
_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: translation by Holst of a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male chorus, brass and percussion [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed chorus [Text: Cornish folk sources] (1918):
_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choruses, female semi-chorus and orchestra [Text: Translation by Holst from _The Apocryphal Acts of St. John_] (1917):
_Ode to Death_ for mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1919):
_The Evening Watch_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed chorus [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924):
_Seven Part-songs_ for soprano, female chorus and strings [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1925-26):
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930):


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 50 No. 1 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major


----------



## Guest

*Biber Muffat Sonatas*


----------



## Enthusiast

Boston Charlie said:


> It's on the "Toxic Ten" thread under Classical Music Polls. I stumbled upon the thread two days ago and was shocked to see Britten nominated as least favorite composer. As for me, I could listen to Britten's lovely "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings" over and over again. You'd think with all the praise given to 20th century tonal composers, such as Copland, Barber, Shostakovich and Prokofiev; that Britten would be held in higher regard.


Thanks, Charlie. Hmm shocking. I don't get it at all. Is it about suspicions concerning his sexual tastes or behaviour? Surely not his pacifism? Hard otherwise to explain it although, being too international in outlook, he never actually appealed to all those who specialise in "English music", who would otherwise have been the first to adopt him. I find so much of his music attractive and enthralling from first listen and my love of them only grows as I get to know them better.

There were a few other surprises in that thread - Handel came up a few times! - but the anti-Britten feeling seemed surprisingly strong and widely spread.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański

Chopin: Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Chopin: Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Messa di Gloria and *Mayr* -Credo in D major

Siri Karoline Thornhill (soprano), Marie-Sophie Pollak (soprano), Marie-Sande Papenmeyer (alto), Mark Adler (tenor), Martin Berner (bass) & Theona Gubba-Chkheidze (violin)

Simon Mayr Choir, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Robert Gamble

The Nature Symphony


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2, "Solo Songs":


----------



## ZJovicic

Symphony no. 53, by Haydn "L'Imperiale"
wow... so far it's my favorite Haydn symphony, indeed it has a mighty, imperial sound.
Later I learned that what I listened to in 4th movement, finale, is actually just one of 4 variants of finale, version B, presto.
In the following video there are all four versions of finale:


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening: I continue to explore the music of Vagn Holmboe, & have enjoyed getting to know his Piano Trio, Op. 129 & solo piano music (which is underrated, IMO):

https://www.amazon.com/Vagn-Holmboe...sr=1-1&keywords=vagn+holmboe+key+masterpieces
https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Pian...1523634643&sr=1-2&keywords=vagn+holmboe+piano

In addition, I'm beginning to think/suspect that Holmboe's Chamber Concertos & 4 Sinfonias are among his most imaginative, finest music. I'll definitely be purchasing the recently released Dacapo box set of his complete Chamber Concertos & Sinfonias, a couple of which were included in the "Key Masterpieces" 2 CD set that I linked above, and fascinated me:

https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...r=1-1&keywords=vagn+holmboe+chamber+concertos

I also listened to Holmboe's Viola Concerto for the first time:

https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...rd_wg=0xOZA&psc=1&refRID=GM86ZKY8TAPMAMTNKV42

Otherwise, I've been listening to "The Spirit like a Dove" from Apollo5 and Ingenium Ensemble, a recording of Josquin Desprez's disputed "Missa Quem di**** homines", which is a parody mass on a motet by Jean Richafort (plus the rarely performed Josquin Motet "Factum est Autem"). Could the mass be by Josquin? The style is certainly atypical, but I think it's possible that Josquin is the author. At first, I wasn't won over by the mixed choir, but on further listening they've grown on me. & there's no denying the high quality of the music, whether it's by Josquin or not.

https://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Like-...-1-fkmr0&keywords=spirit+like+a+dove+apollo+5

I also recently played "And you and I" from Yes--a favorite song from my youth (& other songs from "Wondrous Stories: The Best of Yes"), in my car, along with a new purchase, "The Hollies Greatest Hits"--as I can't listen to classical all the time... :

https://www.amazon.com/Wonderous-St...3636005&sr=1-1&keywords=wonderous+stories+yes
https://www.amazon.com/Hollies-Grea...063&sr=1-1&keywords=The+hollies+greatest+hits


----------



## Flavius

Moeran: Violin Concerto. Mordkovitch, Ulster Orch./ Handley (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


>


Yep, get four string players in a room, and they're going to end up trashing the place.


----------



## deprofundis

*Musique Sacrée en nouvelle-France *on atma recording, pretty neat ,since i live in actual nouvelle-france andthis record show music was alive in the new world during renaissance era, stuff even i did not knew ,what can i says , support your local sacred music ensemble, they may suprised, you for folks in euriopa or elsewhere this has an exotic aftertaste, of this catholic-roman colony.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Fountains of Rome*

I think this piece is the first classical music composition I ever listened to and payed attention to. I was getting a Boy Scout merit badge in musicianship, and I had to listen to something classical, and this is what my dad had squirreled away in storage from his youth. It's a nice memory, the two of us listening together.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, The Birds*

This is fun; I haven't paid much attention to Respighi, and now I've ended up with two recordings. I'm listening back to back.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Britten: Song Cycles--Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings; Winter Words; Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo. Pears, Brain, Britten, New Sym. Orch. of London/ Goossens (Regis)


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*


----------



## elgar's ghost

I saw an earlier post for a Paganini-themed album and then it struck me that I hadn't heard these two discs for a long time, so here we go...

_24 Caprices_ for solo violin op.1 (1802-17):



Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.6 (c.1817):
Violin Concerto no.2 in B-minor op.7 (1826):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":










A kind of behind the scenes/making of (3:27):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Nielsen... Love that opening to the 3rd...


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #7:










*Program: *Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Hungarian State Opera Chorus and Orchestra
*Conductor:* Pier Giorgio Morandi
*Composer:* Gioachino Rossini
*Recording: *7/19/98-7/24/98, Italian Institute, Budapest, Hungary
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant (courtesy of Naxos Music Group)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Robert Gamble said:


> Some Nielsen... Love that opening to the 3rd...


I used to have a couple of CDs from this series. No complaints about the music and conducting, I was just left puzzled by the coupling with Prince Charles' "rich man with free time on his hands" watercolors...


----------



## Manxfeeder

BiscuityBoyle said:


> I used to have a couple of CDs from this series. No complaints about the music and conducting, I was just left puzzled by the coupling with Prince Charles' "rich man with free time on his hands" watercolors...


The proceeds from the Bernstein Edition went to the Prince's Trust. That explains the Prince Charles thing.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms, Wagner, Strauss, Elgar: Alto Rhapsody, Wesendoncl-Lieder, Lieder, Sea Pictures and Dream of Gerontius. Baker, London Phil. Orch./ Boult; London Sym. Orch./ Barbirolli; HalléOrch./ Barbirolli (Earner Classics)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Back listening after being laid low with a kidney infection - feeling well enough to stick a few discs in the player tonight, and to see what I've missed online.

First something that I consider one of the best pieces of chamber music in the repertoire - Brahms, Piano Quintet op34 on this disc played by the Takacs Quartet with Andras Schiff. It is one of those pieces I just find both comforting and exhilarating at the same time.


----------



## Selby




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to what i have currently bought: Pi\E Cantiones & Memoria, Sancti Henrici, medieval chant and Early vocal music of Finland.Nice package, heavy booklet whit exaustive detail, i love it, and it cost me peanuts double cd album 2 tx include, good night dear folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Sorry to hear about the ailment, Malk.


----------



## kyjo

*Blumenfeld - Symphony in C minor "A la memoire des chers defunts":*









Blumenfeld was primarily a composer of solo piano works, and this symphony is one of his few works not in that medium. It is heavily influenced by Tchaikovsky, and there is even a (surely coincidental) shade of Elgar here and there. The vigorous third movement is a highlight, as is the beautiful ending, but it borders on being overtly sentimental.

*Bax - Harp Quintet:*









This is absolutely gorgeous stuff! Some of Bax's works have a tendency to sprawl, but not so with this 15-minute quintet. It is filled with gorgeous melodies of Celtic flavor (the secondary theme, first introduced by the cello, is particularly wonderful), lush harmonies, and beguiling textures.


----------



## pmsummer

MNEMOSYNE
_Repertoire spanning twenty two centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of Athenaeus to the "Estonian Lullaby" of Veljo Tormis, via folk song fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by Tallis, Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek, a Russian psalm, a Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and more._
*Jan Garbarek* - tenor, soprano saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Impressioni Brasiliane*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Sorry to hear about the ailment, Malk.


I second that, I wish you a full recovery


----------



## pmsummer

PÄRT - BYRD
*Arvo Pärt - William Byrd*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto. *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* The Four Seasons

Felix Ayo (violin)

I Musici

Spring is in the air!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yesterday I listened to No. 2 from this set.

Very nice but it won't replace Klemperer's 1963 version with the Philharmonia.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Reri Grist (soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass,

Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Jean-Claude Hartemann,


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Belisario

Nicola Alaimo (Belisario), Joyce El-Khoury (Antonina), Camilla Roberts (Irene), Russell Thomas (Alamiro), Alastair Miles (Giustiniano), Julia Sporsen (Eudora), Peter Hoare (Eutropio), Edward Price (Eusebio), MIchael Bundy (Ottario), Darren Jeffery (Centurione)

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my 2 or 3 favourite recordings of the Mass in B minor. Really wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Rosamunde cplt /* Weber *: Preciosa and Genoveva ouverture.

Rohangiz Yachmi, Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Guest

*Strauss*

CD 1


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Firstly thanks to Flavius and Traverso for the kind thoughts - very much appreciated.

A disc I've had since it first came out and it is still as enjoyable today as then. The Octet is a wonderful piece, if you don't know it give it a listen.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks, Charlie. Hmm shocking. I don't get [the Britten-bashing on Toxic Ten thread] at all. Is it about suspicions concerning his sexual tastes or behaviour? Surely not his pacifism? Hard otherwise to explain it although, being too international in outlook, he never actually appealed to all those who specialise in "English music", who would otherwise have been the first to adopt him. I find so much of his music attractive and enthralling from first listen and my love of them only grows as I get to know them better.
> 
> There were a few other surprises in that thread - Handel came up a few times! - but the anti-Britten feeling seemed surprisingly strong and widely spread.


With me it was a more gradual process to get to know and enjoy Britten's music. Despite being tonal and essentially grounded in very traditional Romanticism, it can be thorny here and there and Britten doesn't usually leave us with catchy little melodies that we can hum and whistle in the aftermath. Even so, there is a beautiful kind of lyricism in Britten's music and he was highly regarded among a good many important musicians such as Rostropovich and Shostakovich. While he might not be as "English" as other composers, to me there's a certain reserved and polished nature about Britten's music that is quite English in flavor, and the British government or royalty thought enough of Britten to have him knighted.


----------



## MattB

Brahms: 4 Ballades / Schubert: Sonata D537 / Beethoven: Sonata No.4

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Boston Charlie

Flavius said:


> Britten: Song Cycles--Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings; Winter Words; Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo. Pears, Brain, Britten, New Sym. Orch. of London/ Goossens (Regis)


Britten's "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings" is one of my favorite pieces of classical music bar none. I heard the above rendition on YouTube; also have another recording on CD by Pears with Britten as conductor and Barry Tuckwell on horn. When Pears sang Britten, it was as if he was in direct communion with the composer. Britten didn't compose for tenor, he composed for Pears.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Robert Gamble said:


> Some Nielsen... Love that opening to the 3rd...


Nielsen's 3rd ("Espansiva") is one of my favorite symphonies, and to make a comparison with his famous contemporary also from the northern countries; Nielsen's 3rd should be as highly regard as any of Sibelius' symphonies. In this regard, Nielsen's 3rd has great breadth and energy; an orchestral spectacular in the grand late-Romantic tradition. The beautiful slow second movement features male and female vocalist singing a wordless dialogue like unseen winds.

The 5th is in two movement with the 1st movement building to a particularly dramatic climax with snare drum prominent.

Bernstein's unlocks the flavor on both these symphonies


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mozart & Beethoven*: Quintets for Piano and Wind

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## Boston Charlie

BiscuityBoyle said:


> I used to have a couple of CDs from [the Bernstein Royal Edition] series. No complaints about the music and conducting, I was just left puzzled by the coupling with Prince Charles' "rich man with free time on his hands" watercolors...


At about the same time that this line of Bernstein reissues were being marketed by Sony; DG did a similar line of Karajan reissues that featured water color paintings as cover-art by Mrs. Karajan.

As a youth I had designs on becoming an artist and tried to work with water colors and found out that it's very difficult, and requires a really delicate touch.


----------



## Guest

MattB said:


> Brahms: 4 Ballades / Schubert: Sonata D537 / Beethoven: Sonata No.4
> 
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


The Brahms Balladen are so beautiful and played on an old piano as Michelangeli wished for this recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various chamber works this afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1953):
_Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959):
_Cadenza_ for solo viola - arr. for solo violin by Christiane Edinger (1984 - arr. 1987):
Violin Sonata no.2 (1999-2000):










String Quartet no.1 (1960):
String Quartet no.2 (1968):
_Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1987):
_Der unterbrochene Gedanke (The Broken Thought)_ for string quartet (1988):
String Trio (1991):
Clarinet Quartet (1993):










_Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956):
_Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1959):
_Divertimento_ for solo cello (1994):
Sextet for clarinet, horn, violin, viola, cello and piano (2000):


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Symphony in D, H.I No.101 - "The Clock"/ Symphony in B flat, H.I No.102

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning: "Vespers/All Night Vigil" by Rachmaninoff by the Choral Arts Society of Washington DC directed by Mstislav Rostropovich followed by "Curlew Riview" by Peter Pears, John Shirley-Quirk, Bryan Drake, other soloists and members of the English Chamber Orchestra, under the supervision of the composer...

One of my many recordings of Rach's "Vespers"; in a field of many Vesper/All Night Vigil recordings, Rostropovich falls somewhat short despite some beautiful moments. Then again, with a piece as lovely as this, how can one not have beautiful moments in any case?

Billed as a "Parable for Church Performance", Britten's "Curlew River" is modeled after some kind of Japanese traditional thing called "Noe Drama"; it's a wonderfully original, unique and quite lovely piece of material. While the back cover of the CD might imply that Britten conducted the piece for the recording, "Curlew River" is supposed to be conductor-less.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Back listening after being laid low with a kidney infection - feeling well enough to stick a few discs in the player tonight, and to see what I've missed online.
> [/ATTACH]


I'm sorry to hear you were so poorly, Malx. Kidney infections are no fun. I noticed your absence but assumed it was a holiday. Welcome back to the land of the relatively healthy.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple more Waldsteins - Stephen Kovacevich and Yves Nat. The Kovacevich is filled with imagination even if it is something of a young man's interpretation and not quite coherent. I found Nat to be great once I had got used to the slightly limited sound, which took all of 30 seconds.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Goldmark*: Violin Concerto & *Sarasate*: Zigeunerweisen

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Sisara" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #15 (Eder/Naxos)
Pleyel - Symphony in G, Op. 68 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 1

After having only the downloads now at last the real thing.

I am so glad to have this complete set.


----------



## Biffo

Malx said:


> Back listening after being laid low with a kidney infection - feeling well enough to stick a few discs in the player tonight, and to see what I've missed online.
> 
> First something that I consider one of the best pieces of chamber music in the repertoire - Brahms, Piano Quintet op34 on this disc played by the Takacs Quartet with Andras Schiff. It is one of those pieces I just find both comforting and exhilarating at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 102849


Sorry to hear about your illness but glad you are on the mend. The Brahms should be an excellent restorative.


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass
_
GB Records_


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> *Bach Cantatas*
> 
> CD 1
> 
> After having only the downloads now at last the real thing.
> 
> I am so glad to have this complete set.


Wow. Just wow. Wow, wow!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Mendelssohn: Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
Mendelssohn: Trumpet - Overture Op. 101


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> Wow. Just wow. Wow, wow!


I would gladly in a polyphonic style wow wow with you.:lol:

It is I think is the best recent set available .Two days ago I was wondering that it would be a nice thing that a complete box comes to me for an affordable price and one day later there it was.A brand new sealed box for 240 euro wich is at least more than 100 euros cheaper.
But why talking about money,this set is priceless.
I know that many people are in favor for the Suzuki recordings or Gardiner ,this is my choice and gladly I can follow the German text for there is no printed libretto included .
I can printed it of course but there is no need luckily.:angel:


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 13 "Creation Mass"*
Roderich Kreile, Dresden Philharmonic

This is a very good Mass, filled with the joy you would expect when you combine Haydn with Creation. The judicious use of organ and trumpet was something I appreciated.

What are some Masses that have a strong sense of triumph and majesty?


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> *Haydn: Mass No. 13 "Creation Mass"*
> Roderich Kreile, Dresden Philharmonic
> 
> This is a very good Mass, filled with the joy you would expect when you combine Haydn with Creation. The judicious use of organ and trumpet was something I appreciated.
> 
> What are some Masses that have a strong sense of triumph and majesty?


Heiligmesse , Paukenmesse and the Nelson Mass,enjoy !


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony Streaming on Google Play (why, oh, why couldn't it have been Spotify?)










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
Bernard Haitink, LSO


----------



## bharbeke

All of Haydn's Masses will definitely get a listen. Nelson Mass was incredible. Thanks, Traverso.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> A couple more Waldsteins - Stephen Kovacevich and Yves Nat. I found Nat to be great once I had got used to the slightly limited sound, which took all of 30 seconds.


I'll join you with Yves Nat.

I have a quirk about the Waldstein. It has to do with the grace note at measure 4. It is marked as a 16th note, but some pianists play it like it is an 8th note, and that bothers me. Yves Nat plays it right.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Geselien, Kindertotenlieder, 5 Lieder. Ludwig, Philharmonic Orch./ Boult, Vandernoot, Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## Guest

*Haydn*

Heiligmesse


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "An American in Paris":


----------



## Guest

This is even more perverse than his recent Bach Partitas recording!
1) It was recorded in 1993 but it's MONO!
2) All of the high frequencies have been rolled off.
3) He plays them at one-half the normal tempo (total time is 147 minutes...)
4) He doesn't vary the dynamics at all.

I guess all of that was designed to make this recording as meditative as possible, with little attention called to the performer--the music is laid bare, which accentuates its abstraction. I'm not sure this will work for me as well as the Partitas did.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Back listening after being laid low with a kidney infection - feeling well enough to stick a few discs in the player tonight, and to see what I've missed online.
> 
> First something that I consider one of the best pieces of chamber music in the repertoire - Brahms, Piano Quintet op34 on this disc played by the Takacs Quartet with Andras Schiff. It is one of those pieces I just find both comforting and exhilarating at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 102849


Sorry to hear you've not been well. Hope you are now on the mend!


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 Sawallisch/Royal Concertgebouw. Unlike the review elsewhere on this site, I find this a fantastic performance, both in pacing, balance and execution. Love the brass.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Das klagende Lied. Janowitz, Draksler, Patzak, Grosses Wiener Rundfunkorch./ Richter (Archipel)


----------



## hpowders

MattB said:


> Brahms: 4 Ballades / Schubert: Sonata D537 / Beethoven: Sonata No.4
> 
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


Glorious in Debussy too! What a tone!!!


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Yesterday I listened to No. 2 from this set.
> 
> Very nice but it won't replace Klemperer's 1963 version with the Philharmonia.


Yeah. I wouldn't think so. Pretty good Beethoven Symphony set, though have these same forces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Trittico Bottecelliano*

I wish I would have taken this composer more seriously earlier. There's more to him than the Pines of Rome.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR 18 MUSICIANS
_1998 Version_
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Malx

My thanks again this time to Enthusiast, Biffo & Judith your kind thoughts are greatly appreciated.

This evening I'm starting out with a selection of, perhaps, lesser known works from Vaughan Williams including three songs from "The House of Life" which I think Stephen Varcoe interpretes beautifully.
The second disc from this Chandos twofer:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just now listening to Britten's piano concerto followed by the violin concerto; soloists are Stanislav Richter and Mark Lubotsky respectively w/composer as conductor of the English Chamber Orchestra...wonderful Early Modern music for anyone who also enjoys the orchestral music/concertos of composers such as Barber, Prokofiev and Shostakovich. A brief section of Britten's Violin Concerto is reminiscent of Prokofiev's VC 1. Both concertos are athletic yet lyrical.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Sym. Nr.2 in c, 'Resurrection'. Schwarzkopf, Rossl-Majdan, Philharmonia Chorus and Orch./ Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## Malx

An unashamedly late romantic four movement Violin Concerto from George Dyson. Performed by a violinist that I believe merits more praise than she seems to receive - Lydia Mordkovitch, ably assisted by the City of London Sinfonia conducted by the late Richard Hickox.









(and before anyone asks - no it wasn't Dyson who used vacuum cleaners in a grand Overture!)


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - LSO, Wyn Morris.
A very acceptable performance which is currently available as part of a dirt cheap download of the complete symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, c. 1400-1700_
Huelgas Ensemble
*Paul Van Nevel* - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Malx

A long time favourite recording:
Richard Strauss, Tod und Verklarung - LSO, Jascha Horenstein.

View attachment 102878


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto in G Minor, RV 331*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba - conductor
_
Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3_


----------



## bharbeke

*Raff: 4 Shakespeare Preludes*
Neeme Jarvi, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

These are all worthwhile to listen to. Thanks to kyjo for this recommendation!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA DEL DELPHIN
*Luys de Narváez*
Pablo Marquez - guitar
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

*Torelli*: Concerti Grossi Op. 8

Mariana Sirbu (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Scopitone said:


> Saturday Symphony Streaming on Google Play (why, oh, why couldn't it have been Spotify?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
> Bernard Haitink, LSO


Curious what you mean? This recording is on Spotify. I'm confused.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fasch:* Overture Symphonies

Les Amis de Philippe, Ludger Rémy

Fasch, J F: Orchestral Suite in D Major, FaWV K-D1
Fasch, J F: Orchestral Suite in D Major, FaWV K=-D2
Fasch, J F: Orchestral Suite in F Major, FaWV K:F4
Fasch, J F: Orchestral Suite in G Major, FaWV K:G21
Fasch, J F: Orchestral Suite in G Major, FaWV K:G5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto / Horn Concerto Nos. 1 & 3

Gervase De Peyer on Clarinet & Barry Tuckwell

The London Symphony Orchestra

- WBg UK_ vinyl_ LP album (LP record)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*: Wesendonk Lieder & Berlioz: Les nuits d'été

Agnes Baltsa (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Samson et Dalila

Placido Domingo (Samson), Waltraud Meier (Dalila), Alain Fondary (High Priest of Dagon), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Abimelech), Samuel Ramey (An Old Hebrew)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Opera Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## ZJovicic

String Quartet No. 1, Milan Ristić
Composed in 1935, revised in 1973


----------



## ZJovicic

Milan Ristić - Five tempers for five instruments (1972)
(flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn)


----------



## ZJovicic

Prokofiev, Symphony no. 1 - Classical


----------



## Guest

*Bach cantatas*

Start the day with the third CD of this magnificent set of cantatas.


----------



## Malx

Thomas Wilson, Piano Concerto - David Wilde, Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.

An interesting concerto which starts with a three minute section of quietly reflective solo piano music around which the whole concerto is built. Written in 1984 this is an easily accessible piece from a composer I have heard little else from.









Next up is Enescu's Violin Sonata No2 played by Lydia Mordkovitch and Ian Fountain.


----------



## eljr

Michael Tilson Thomas / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky: Le Roi des Étoiles; Les Sacre de Printemps

Release Date October 9, 2015 
Original Release 1972
Duration39:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Choral
Recording DateJanuary, 1972
Recording Location
Baarn, The Netherlands
Boston Symphony Hall, Boston, Massachussetts


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns:* Tone Poems; Piano Concerto No.1

Phaéton, Op.39
Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op.31
Danse macabre, Op. 40, R. 171
La Jeunesse d'Hercule, Op.50
Marche héroïque in E flat, Op.34

Pascal Rogé, Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I'll join you with Yves Nat.
> 
> I have a quirk about the Waldstein. It has to do with the grace note at measure 4. It is marked as a 16th note, but some pianists play it like it is an 8th note, and that bothers me. Yves Nat plays it right.
> 
> View attachment 102868


Thank you, Manxfeeder. I think I can hear what you mean but have no technical musical knowledge and am not sure I will notice this facet in future hearings of this work.

I did go on the listen to one more Waldstein - that by Pollini. It is a real display of formidable piano playing in the service of the music.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - LSO, Wyn Morris.
> A very acceptable performance which is currently available as part of a dirt cheap download of the complete symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 102877


One that I didn't know as much as the other symphonies but listening to it a few times to get to know it and really liking it


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten*: Piano Concerto, *Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Enescu: Légende

Leif Ove Andsnes/Håkan Hardenberger/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Järvi, Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Hakan Hardenberger (trumpet), Leif Ove Andsnes/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Järvi, Leif Ove Andsnes/Håkan Hardenberger

City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Vasks Cello Concerto (I don't think it is as interesting as his concerto for violin) followed by, what sounds to be a more "meaty" prospect, Pettersson's Viola Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

What a great work! I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "The Brigands" (Thompson/Albany)
Saint-Saens - Berceuse, Op. 38 (Graffin/Hyperion)
Chaminade - Piano Trio #1 (KMW/dB)
Francaix - Scuola di Ballo (Fischer/Hyperion)
*


----------



## Taggart

(Ist disc) disc 8 of










Some what underwhelming but rather pleasant he assented with civil leer and damned with faint praise.

(Actually the Rigatti - a _Nisi Dominus_ - was rather good nice contrast of textures and interplay between the voices and the instruments)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

​
_Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman_

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder by Paul Hindemith. Apart from his _Das Marienleben_ cycle virtually all the rest of Hindemith's lieder goes under the radar which is a pity as he had a gift for writing for the voice.

The three orchestral songs are from Hindemith's initial Late Romantic phase, and are lush in the style of Zemlinsky with a bit more Wagnerian beef.

Of particular interest are the chamber songs, some of which were written during the early 1920s, the time when Hindemith was producing some of his most spiky chamber music, so I can see a kind of connection between some of that and the songs written for chamber combinations during the same time.

Many of Hindemith's songs for voice and piano were composed between c.1933 and 1944 - some in small cycles but most in isolation. Not all of the songs have been recorded but the majority are here.

_Das Marienleben_ is an epic song cycle based on Rilke's poetry, and probably Hindemith's crowning achievement in terms of his song-writing. I've never totally understood why he felt it necessary to revise it.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts: E.W. Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):










_Melancholie_ - four songs for mezzo-soprano and string quartet op.13 [Text: Christian Morgenstern] (1917-19):
_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär' (As It Would Be, If It Were Different)_ - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Des Todes Tod (Death's Death)_ - three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacker] (1922):
_Die junge Magd (The Young Maid)_ - six poems for alto, flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata after Romantic texts' for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/J.L.W/ Gleim/Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/J.W. Meinhold/S.A. Mahlmann] (1924):



_(8) Lieder mit Klavier_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock/Christian Morgenstern/Else Lasker-Schüler/Heiner Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):
_Vier Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ for soprano and piano (1935):

Plus 22 other songs for voice and piano (1933-55):



19 songs for voice and piano (1919-42):



_Das Marienleben (The Life of the Virgin Mary)_ - fifteen songs for soprano and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1922-23 rev. 1935-48):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Thank you, Manxfeeder. I think I can hear what you mean but have no technical musical knowledge and am not sure I will notice this facet in future hearings of this work.


You probably won't. I was at a concert featuring the Waldestein, and I mentioned my quirk to a friend who is a pianist, and he looked at me puzzled, as if he never noticed that, either. Then he wondered, "Maybe instead of a grace note, it's an attacciatura." Then I looked at _him _puzzled.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Listening (again) to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - The Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio

Schubert: Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## eljr

Ismo Eskelinen / Hannu Lintu / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sebastian Fagerlund: Stonework; Drifts; Transit

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration49:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary, 2016 & March, 2016
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Church Windows*


----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 12, 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'. Reynolds, Schreier, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey
Haydn: Cello Concertos

Release Date March 16, 2018
Duration48:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015 - November 30, 2015
Recording Location
Trinity United Reformed Church, Mansel Road, London


----------



## eljr

Boston Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
Holst: The Planets; Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

Release Date 2001
Duration01:15:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto a cinque, Poema autumnale, Concerto all'antica for violin*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.38 in D, KV 504 "Prague"

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle * The Royal Ballet on an Opus Arte Blu-Ray disc








One of the most popular 19th century ballets.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.

I think Rafa must have been in a hurry to get home for supper the day they recorded this Symphony - he sets off at breakneck speed at the start of the first movement and hardly lets up.
It reminds me of Barbirolli's live 1967 Philharmonia performance on Testament which was the swiftest I had encountered up until now.
Haitink's live Chicago recording on Resound is a full fifteen minutes longer!

As I think I have said before, the beauty of Mahler's Symphonies is that they can stand different interpretations and tempos.









Edit - Having checked again I had forgotten about Szell's recording of the Symphony which is marginally quicker than both Barbirolli and Kubelik.
Note to self - get collection into better order!


----------



## Boston Charlie

This afternoon on YouTube, three by Hovhaness: City of Light, Spirit of the Trees sonata for harp and guitar, Mysterious Mountain; by various artists; all what you'd expect from Hovhaness. Mysterious Mountain is very contemplative, City of Light very illuminating, but the Sprit of the Trees sontata for harp and guitar is probably most beautiful.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: The Cornet. Van Nes, Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam/ De Leeuw (Philips)


----------



## Malx

Amy Beach, Symphony in E minor (Gaelic) - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Sifonia Drammatica*

Before becoming famous for tone poems, then abandoning that for Gregorian chant and modal influenced neoclassicism, Respighi looked to the symphonic traditions of Europe to guide him. This symphony doesn't sound like the writer of the Pines of Rome; it is more Mahler mixed with Faure and Richard Strauss, huge and emotionally dark (it was written in 1913-1914, when the First World War broke out).

I'm getting quite an education from this box set about a composer who up until last week I thought only wrote pictoral pieces about Rome and a couple ancient dances.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Toccata for piano and orchestra*

This is pretty impressive; it's more of a concerto than the name Toccata might suggest.


----------



## bharbeke

*Carl Maria Von Weber: Der Freischutz* (piece recommended by Woodduck)
Otto Ackermann, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

I enjoyed listening to this opera. "Was gleicht wohl auf Erden" is one of those sections where each note sounds like the inevitable, natural one to follow what came before, and I love that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I gave this a second listen today. I like his interpretation, but the audio perspective is a bit distant for my taste.


----------



## Guest

No.24.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Quintet in E Flat Minor, Op.87

Riko Fuduka, piano -- Franc Polman, violin -- Elisabeth Smalt, viola -- Jan Insinger, cello -- Pieter Smithuijsen, double bass


----------



## deprofundis

Philipe Rogier on Hyperion, and wwhat do you have to know more it's a hyper classical composer on a hyper labeel, i subject you grab it, Rogier remained an outsider still today, but is music can reached hearts capitave minds caress souls..Amen to this , ..ah mister Rogier your sutch a great composer worthy of someone like me talking about it in 2018, Rogier still alive & kicking, even in is grave, .But there not so mutch full recording except mine thee hyperion.woaw.. spleendid eloquaant , god worthy i love it.

Mister Rogier the lord would have aprove your music, you have my word. :angel: to be followed in the next episode shawll we :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concertos 25 and 27*
Piotr Anderszewski, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Both of these are excellent pieces and performances. No. 25, however, may be one of the most perfect piano concerto recordings I have heard in my life. It is an absolute standout, even among a crowded array of wonderful Mozart piano concerto performances available on the market.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in A Major, Op.114

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 34-35-36

Charles Mackerras (Conductor), Prague Chamber Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Flavius

Aston: 3 Marian Antiphons; Jones: Magnificat; Mason: Quales sumus O miseri. (Music from the Peterhouse Part Books, vol. 1.) Blue Heron/ Metcalfe (BHCD)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata et al

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I wouldn't think so. Pretty good Beethoven Symphony set, though have these same forces.


Agreed, although I don't have the whole set, just 3 thru' 6 and the violin concerto.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 5

The start of a sunny week and these beautiful cantatas.


----------



## Pugg

*Satie*: Early Piano Works Vol. 1

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Satie: Danses gothiques
Satie: Petite Ouverture à danser
Satie: Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
Satie: Six Gnossiennes

vinyl edition


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Ouvertüre / Suite No.4


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bizet:* Carmen

Marilyn Horne, James McCracken, Adriana Maliponte, Tom Krause

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Children's Chorus, Manhatten Opera Chorus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

*Bach / Weiss*


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Trios Nos. 4, 5, 6 & 9

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## ZJovicic

Something by Mozart junior.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to James MacMillan this morning:


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning on YouTube: Hovhaness' Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" from 1982 by Gerard Schwartz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra...

How did I miss this wonderful piece of material? While certainly reminiscent of other Hovhaness works, it's also quite distinct in it's narrative, capturing the breadth of the Pacific northwest, as well as, the most violent volcanic event to take place within the lower 48 states in anyone's living memory. I remember, as a kid, that a few days after Mt. St. Helen's erupted, the rain here in Massachusetts had bits of volcanic ash which the winds blew in from 3,000 miles west. I also remember Harry R Truman, the old man and hermit who refused to leave the mountain and blew up with the mountain despite repeated warnings from seismologists. 

I don't know how many symphonies Hovhaness composed; probably more than any other composer save Haydn. As an aside, Hovhaness seems to have had nearly as many wives, being married some 6 times. Neither part of the so-called American school (Copland, Virgil Thomson, Bernstein, Piston, Harris...), nor part of the experimental school (Ives, Cowell, Cage..) he did associate with John Cage and counted Cage as a friend, and one hears the meditative, Zen-like tranquility in Hovhaness' music, somewhat related to Cage's musical philosophy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod:* Symphonies Nos. 1-3

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Oleg Caetani

Gounod: Symphony No. 1
Gounod: Symphony No. 2 in E flat
Gounod: Symphony No. 3 in C major (Fragment)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three works by Kurt Weill, all rather different from each other but one thing they do have in common is that they were ill-fated in one way or another.

_Die Bürgschaft_ was Kurt Weill's last large-scale opera until _Street Scene_ over 15 years later, and is probably Weill's most 'operatic' work in the strictest sense of the word. Weill put much faith in _Die Bürgschaft_, which generally speaking is a parable about individual greed and the erosion of goodwill in a cynical dog-eat-dog world, but not long after the premiere its acceptance in Germany came to a shuddering standstill when further performances were cancelled in the months leading up to Adolf Hitler becoming Chancellor. Knowing instinctively which way the wind was blowing, Weill left hastily for France soon after the Nazis took over, and _Die Bürgschaft_, like all of Weill's work, found itself off-limits in Germany.

_Marie Galante_, despite the often upbeat music written for it, is a rather noir-ish tale about a good-natured French prostitute who unwittingly gets embroiled in intrigue in Latin America and comes to a sticky end just as she has earned enough cash to get back to her homeland. One of two works which saw the light of day while the composer was in Paris (the other being _The Seven Deadly Sins_), it opened in December 1934 to mixed reviews and the production was dropped after barely a fortnight. The 1931 novel by Jacques Deval had already been made into a watered-down Hollywood movie and was a total failure, so things perhaps did not augur well from the start, especially as Weill took an instant dislike to the author, describing him to Lotte Lenya as _'...the worst of all the literary swine I've yet encountered...'_. Ouch...

Weill set about writing a musical version of the play by Hoffman Reynolds Hays about the Tennessean frontiersman Davy Crockett in 1938 but found himself impossibly overcommitted when he took on writing the music for _Knickerbocker Holiday_, a project for which he garnered equal enthusiasm but had to complete in a race against time in order for the musical to open on Broadway ahead of schedule. The work for _Davy Crockett_ therefore came to a halt after about a dozen or so songs had been completed and the project quietly slipped away from Weill's grasp.

_Die Bürgschaft (The Surety)_ - opera in three acts with prologue [Libretto: Caspar Neher, after the parable _Der afrikanische Rechtspruch (The African Verdict)_ by Johann Gottfried Herder] (1931):



_Marie Galante_ - suite from the musical play in two acts [Libretto: Jacques Deval, after his novel of the same name] (1934):
_Davy Crockett_ - fragments from the musical play in two acts [Libretto: H.R. Hays, after his play of the same name] (1938 inc.):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:* Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "On ne s'avise jamais de tout" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in G, Hob. XVI: 39 (McCabe/London)
M. Haydn - Symphony in D, MH 272 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Guest

Olivier Messiaen - Éclairs sur L'Au-Dela


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba - conductor

_Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi*: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

Respighi: Il tramonto
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano
Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa


----------



## Joe B

Holst's "The Cloud Messenger":


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Agreed, although I don't have the whole set, just 3 thru' 6 and the violin concerto.


Well, what are you waiting for?


----------



## hpowders

bejart said:


> Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in A Major, Op.114
> 
> Susan Kagan, piano


Sadly neglected. A rough time to be a composer, in the shadow of Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders

ZJovicic said:


> Something by Mozart junior.


I once dated a pianist who specialized in the piano concertos of Franz Xaver Mozart.

Should be heard every once and a while.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Teresa Berganza - Eighteenth-Century Portraits_

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Félix Lavilla (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Kammerorchester, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir John Pritchard, György Fischer, Sir Alexander Gibson

Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Mozart: Al desio di chi t'adora, K 577
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Misero me...Misero pargoletto, K77
Mozart: Ombra felice!...Io ti lascio, K255
Paisiello: Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
Pergolesi: La Serva Padrona


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2:


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 6*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Guest

CD 3


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Werke mit Gitarre (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## Kieran

Really getting into Schubert lately, enjoying the great C major symph, conducted by HvK back in the day. A finale that finishes with fierce intensity. Some trademark gorgeous tunes. Often it extends longer than I'd like, but really, this is a magnificent and huge symphony...


----------



## Kieran

Traverso said:


> CD 3


I'd love to know the playlist for this, do you have it? :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> I'd love to know the playlist for this, do you have it? :tiphat:


At your service :tiphat:

http://harmoniemusik.blogspot.nl/2009/01/unbelievable-mozart-consortium.html

https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...assiek-cIHMLRBAVS2/?s=the+unbelievable+mozart


----------



## Robert Gamble

A Russian flavor on this rainy and foggy day...


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 6


----------



## Kieran

Traverso said:


> At your service :tiphat:
> 
> http://harmoniemusik.blogspot.nl/2009/01/unbelievable-mozart-consortium.html
> 
> https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...assiek-cIHMLRBAVS2/?s=the+unbelievable+mozart


Thanks for that! That's a great bunch of curios and fragments and different versions, will go look some up - sounds like a great listen! :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Bruckner symphony 6 from this set. Mixed reviews for this cycle but I've been impressed with what I've heard up to now. This and symphony 7 have both been sampled and the like both.


----------



## bharbeke

*Johann Stamitz: Trumpet Concerto in D* (new-to-me composer)
Hakan Hardenberger, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

The trumpet playing here is the highest quality possible. I would definitely be open to hearing more from Hardenberger and Stamitz.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Thanks for that! That's a great bunch of curios and fragments and different versions, will go look some up - sounds like a great listen! :tiphat:


Perhaps you are also interested in this one.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...renade-for-dieter-kloecker-vol-2/hnum/2696816

You can also listen to these samples.
https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...ozart-the-unbelievabale-mozart-dpRCB98S3CAN2/


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today, from the NAXOS lines of American and Canadian composers series': 

Huang Ruo's "Chamber Concerto Cycle" (2002), 

Vivian Fung's Violin Concerto (2011), Glimpses for Prepared Piano (2006)and Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" (2009) and,

Adolphus Hailstork's Symphony #1 (1988), Three Spirituals (2005), An American Port of Call (1985), Fanfare on Amazing Grace (2003) and Whitman Journey (2005)...

...by various artists...

Huang Ruo's Chamber Concerto Cycle is an ambitious work that is eclectic in style; drawing upon Chinese folk music but also quite edgy in it's atonal musical language. The works of Canada's Vivian Fung reveal a debt to John Cage, and while Fung's sound can be difficult, it can also be quite pleasant in a strange sort of way. Adolphus Hailstork's music is more accessible, tonal, smartly orchestrated and well crafted; certainly qualifies as good as any tier 2 American composer I've heard.

Thank NAXOS dedication to all varieties of American and Canadian composers, who might not have had a chance to otherwise be known.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók*
Complete music for solo piano, discs 5 & 6 of 8
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107 - Books I - VI
*Zoltan Kocsis* (piano); Marta Lukin (mezzo-soprano), Karoly Mocsari (piano)
[Decca, 1999]

I have another version of Mikrokosmos on disc, by Jeno Jando on Naxos, but this knocks spots off it. In Kocsis's hands the work becomes altogether more coherent and musical. This is a fine rendition and recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto in modo misolidio for piano and orchestra; Metamorphosen modi XII*


----------



## millionrainbows

This MCA double-decker, which are the same as the Westminsters…Scherchen does an excellent job, and thew recording quality is good for 1954-1958.


----------



## Robert Gamble

From Russia to France...


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Gospel According To The Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic & Los Angeles Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG








This is a modern 'oratorio'. Some wonderful sonorities, at times vigorous but also including music of great beauty. I like it!!


----------



## deprofundis

Once again im listening to Philippe de Monte, whit another new album called, Music in Rudolphinian Prague, sympossium musicum 1995, and a discovery from anotherTC menber Guillaume Fauges on naive vox aurea.Goodnight lady & gentelmen.


----------



## chill782002

Taneyev - Piano Quintet

Piers Lane (Piano) / Goldner String Quartet

One of my favourite piano quintets and deserves to be far better known in my opinion.


----------



## Kieran

Traverso said:


> Perhaps you are also interested in this one.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...renade-for-dieter-kloecker-vol-2/hnum/2696816
> 
> You can also listen to these samples.
> https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...ozart-the-unbelievabale-mozart-dpRCB98S3CAN2/


That's great stuff, thanks! Can never get enough of the maestro...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
Vladimir Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra

This is the first Eroica to get a top rating from me and the last of the Beethoven symphonies to do so. There is still a little room for improvement in the second half, but the 1st two movements are so incredible that it elevates my opinion of the whole thing.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Vitezslav Novak - Serenade in D major, Opus 36. Serenade in F major. Ukranian Chamber Orchestra conducted by Andrew Mogrelia. Marco Polo.
Also, Novak - Pan (Symphonic Poem). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Zdenek Bilek, conductor. Marco Polo.

Some more Haydn, symphonies 64,65 and 66. Fischer and the Austro Hungarian troup on Nimbus. I found 66 to be the most engaging of the three. A good 1st movement and the 2nd movement (slow) is Mozart-like. Deeply felt and quite beautiful. A decent 3rd movement topped off by a typically bubbly 4th movement finale.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Over the weekend, Shostakovich, Symphony 11. Mariss Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra. EMI.
Khachaturian - Spartacus, ballet suites 1, 2 and 3. Neeme Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Works for Saxophone. Bornkamp (Ottavo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concertos in G minor, RV 331, and C major, RV 190*


----------



## Boston Charlie

I'm still on a NAXOS/American series jag with the music of Alan Hovhaness: Cello Concerto (featuring Jonas Starker), Symphony #22 "City of Light"; Guitar Concerto (featuring David Leisner); and Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" w/Dennis Russell conducting the Seattle Symphony Orch. on the Cello Concerto, the composer conducting the Seattle Symphony Orch. on "City of Light' and the rest w/Gerard Schwartz conducting the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra...

...in my early days as a teenager buying classical music LPs in the 1980s, a Hovhaness recording was something you be lucky to come by once in a great while at a book or record store. I first heard of Hovhaness by way of the soundtrack to the original "Cosmos" series with Carl Sagan and the soundtrack LP that I also once had in my music collection. 

Hovhaness is hard to categorize. While he draws his influences from an essentially European foundation (I once read that Hovhaness admired the music of Sibelius), he also draws heavily from East Asia and his ancestral homeland of Armenia. Along this line, Hovhaness shares little with his American contemporaries such as Copland, William Schuman, Virgil Thomson and Walter Piston whose music clearly favors an "Americana" sound, and yet, Hovhaness seems to remain a tier 1 American composer. 

While Hovhaness also had little in common, musically, with the likes of John Cage; the two were good friends and I can't help but think that the meditative air of Hovhaness' works seem to have been influenced by Cage's Zen approach.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

(listening with headphones to get the full effect of the binaural recording)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Boston Charlie, great post! I have some Hovhaness in my collection. It's been a while since to it. I'm looking...........okay five recordings. A few years ago, after having knee surgery I listened to every one of these recordings. Percocet and Hovhaness. It worked wonders.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
* Weber*: Piano Concertos

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt

Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32


----------



## Flavius

Sheppard: Media Vita. stile antico (hm)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.15 in D Minor, KV 421

Vegh Quartet: Sandor Vegh and Sandor Zoldy, violins -- Georges Janzer, viola -- Paul Szabo, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn** / *Borodin** - Sextet / Quintet

Members Of The Vienna Octet* ‎-
Label: Decca ‎- SXL 6414, Decca ‎- SXL.6414
Format:
*Vinyl,* LP
Country:
UK


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mendelssohn** / *Borodin** - Sextet / Quintet
> 
> Members Of The Vienna Octet* ‎-
> Label: Decca ‎- SXL 6414, Decca ‎- SXL.6414
> Format:
> *Vinyl,* LP
> Country:
> UK


Mendelssohn: you do know he is running in the kentucky derby may 5. OBTW i'm teachers pet


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> Mendelssohn: you do know he is running in the kentucky derby may 5. OBTW i'm teachers pet


If he races as good as this music, it's a winner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
Earl Wild - The Complete RCA Album Collection

*Gerhswin*- Rhapsody in Blue / An American in Paris

Boston Pops Orchestra/ Earl Wild


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Quattro Pezzi Sacri.

Cecilia Gasdia

Gulbenkian Orchestra de Lisbonne

Jesús López Cobos conducting.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


Can imagine this one being a wonderful recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Pia de' Tolomei

Majella Cullagh (Pia), Bruce Ford (Ghino degli Armieri), Roberto Servile (Nello della Pietra), Manuela Custer (Rodrigo), Mirco Palazzi (Piero), Mark Wilde (Ubaldo), Patrizia Bicciré (Bice), Marco Vinco (Lamberto), Christopher Turner (Un carceriere)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry


----------



## chill782002

Respighi

Piano Quintet

String Quartet in D Minor

Six Pieces for Violin and Piano

The Ambache

Recorded 2000

I must admit that I'd never really considered Respighi as a composer of chamber music but these are lovely pieces, very lyrical and with that delicate, sunlit quality that so much of his work seems to have. The Piano Quintet in particular is outstanding. My best find so far this year, highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor*

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Colin Davis
* Heinrich Schiff


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass
Book of Longing

Release Date 2007
Duration01:28:31
Genre
Folk
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Minimalism
Vocal Music
Recording Location
Luminato Festival, Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Humoreske & Piano Sonata Op. 11

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Boston Charlie

KJ von NNJ said:


> Boston Charlie, great post! I have some Hovhaness in my collection. It's been a while since to it. I'm looking...........okay five recordings. A few years ago, after having knee surgery I listened to every one of these recordings. Percocet and Hovhaness. It worked wonders.


With the advent of the internet and the availability of so much of Hovhaness' music on CD and YouTube, I came to disregard much of Hovhaness as redundant; as if you heard one or a handful of his pieces, you've heard them all. Now I've begun a renewed interest in hearing more of Hovhaness, revised my view, as it seems that his music has more depth than I once thought.

During his lifetime, Hovhaness was rarely covered by major conductors or orchestras. I know that Fritiz Reiner, Leopold Stokowski and Andre Konstelanetz recorded a very small handful of Hovhaness' output for major record labels, but most Hovhaness recordings I came across in my young years was published by lesser known record labels and by unknown orchestras.

My favorite Hovhaness is the Symphony #19 "Vishnu", a wild ride that I discovered through the soundtrack of the original "Cosmos" TV show with Carl Sagan (Hovhaness at one time had designs on becoming an astronomer and maintained an interest in astronomy his entire life). Anyway, "Vishnu" is a wild, noisy, colorful, spectacular ride; a one movement symphony about a half hour long, that should please anyone who enjoys noisy orchestral showpieces such as Richard Strauss' "Also Sprach Zaracusthra" or Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring".

The only recording of "Vishnu" that I know of is the one I purchased on LP back in the 1980s, with the composer conducting the Sevan Philharmonic, whoever they were, on the "Poseidon" record label.

I'd love to hear someone of some stature in today's world of classical music take on "Vishnu" and some other Hovhaness fare; perhaps the "Dude", Gustavo Dudamel, should take notice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - orchestral works.

To anyone who enjoys the _Má Vlast_ cycle I'd recommend Smetana's three other tone poems if they haven't already heard them - although two of the subjects aren't Czech like those of _Má Vlast_ they are still rich and vivid like their later, more famous siblings. Some seldom-heard but nevertheless agreeable miniatures fill up the first disc.

_Richard III_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare op.11 (1857-58):
_Wallenstein's Camp_ - tone poem after Friedrich Schiller op.14 (1858-59):
_Hakon Jarl_ - tone poem after Adam Oehlenschläger op.16 (1860-61):
_Pochod k slavnosti Shakespearově_ (Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations) op.20 (1864):
_Slavnostní předehra k položení základního kamene Národního Divadla (Solemn Prelude on the Occasion of Laying the Foundation Stone for the National Theatre)_ WoO (1868):
_Venkovanka (The Country Woman)_ - polka WoO (1874):
_Pražský karneval (The Prague Carnival)_ - introduction and polonaise WoO (1882-83):
_Našim děvám (To Our Girls)_ - polka WoO (1862-63 - rev. 1888):










_Má Vlast (My Homeland)_ - cycle of six tone poems WoO (1872-79):

_Vyšehrad_ _(Upper Castle) 
__Vltava_ _(Die Moldau)_ 
_Šarka_ 
_Z českých luhů a hájů_ _(From Bohemian Woods and Fields)_
_Tábor_ 
_Blaník_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> View attachment 102939​
> Earl Wild - The Complete RCA Album Collection
> 
> *Gerhswin*- Rhapsody in Blue / An American in Paris
> 
> Boston Pops Orchestra/ Earl Wild


Wild/Feidler/Boston Pops; the finest, "Rhapsody in Blue", in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Boston Charlie said:


> Wild/Feidler/Boston Pops; the finest, "Rhapsody in Blue", in my opinion.


It took me by surprise also, but the best.....well never mind, have to spin others first.


----------



## Score reader

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 102944
> 
> 
> Respighi
> 
> Piano Quintet
> 
> String Quartet in D Minor
> 
> Six Pieces for Violin and Piano
> 
> The Ambache
> 
> Recorded 2000
> 
> I must admit that I'd never really considered Respighi as a composer of chamber music but these are lovely pieces, very lyrical and with that delicate, sunlit quality that so much of his work seems to have. The Piano Quintet in particular is outstanding. My best find so far this year, highly recommended.


Currently listening on Spotify, as per your recommendation. Nice find!


----------



## chill782002

Boston Charlie said:


> Wild/Feidler/Boston Pops; the finest, "Rhapsody in Blue", in my opinion.


That is a very good one but I've always had a particular soft spot for the Davis / Maazel / Cleveland Orchestra recording.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Suites From "The Nutcracker" & "Sleeping Beauty"

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Roger Desormière


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning: Complete Works for Violin and Piano, and Piano by Luigi Dallapiccola performed by Roberto Prosseda (violin) and Duccio Ceccanti (piano) on the NAXOS label...

...anyone who thinks that serial music is austere, foreboding, unwelcoming, abstract beyond recognition and entirely non-user-friendly, should check out these works by Dallapiccola; surprisingly easy to listen to as serial music goes.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs....Eastman composers..most of whom I knew_

*Walker - An Eastman Overture (Effron/Mercury)
Adler - Capriccio (Helps/CRI)
Benson - Solitary Dancer (Ebbs/Coronet)
W. Barlow - Trio for Oboe, Viola & Piano (Sprenkle et al/Mirrosonic)
Schwantner - Diaphonia intervallum (Weisberg/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Piano Sonata & Three Concert Studies

Louis Lortie (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro


----------



## kyjo

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 102944
> 
> 
> Respighi
> 
> Piano Quintet
> 
> String Quartet in D Minor
> 
> Six Pieces for Violin and Piano
> 
> The Ambache
> 
> Recorded 2000
> 
> I must admit that I'd never really considered Respighi as a composer of chamber music but these are lovely pieces, very lyrical and with that delicate, sunlit quality that so much of his work seems to have. The Piano Quintet in particular is outstanding. My best find so far this year, highly recommended.


The Respighi Piano Quintet is indeed a lovely work - I just wish the second and third movements were longer! The second is a mere two minutes long!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Nocturnes
Complete

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Flavius

Hovhaness: Cello Concerto; Sym. Nr.22, 'City of Light'. Starker, Seattle Sym./ Russell Davies, Hovhaness (Naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

Die Harmonie der Welt from


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1 - Choral Works:


----------



## ZJovicic

A few short pieces by Vlado Milošević (1900-1990). He was from Banja Luka, Bosnia, and he was the most important composer from this region, he collected a lot of folk songs, transcribed them, composed one opera, and several chamber and orchestral works.

This is an excerpt from his String Quartet in F minor:





an art song, based on a poem by Dobriša Cesarić:





a short piano/violin piece





his arrangement of folk songs from Zmijanje (a mountainous region near Banja Luka):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just got this in the mail today...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of UK music by MacMillan, Maxwell Davies and Mathias - perhaps this programme should be sponsored by 3M.

*James MacMillan*

_Tryst_ for chamber orchestra (1989):
_The Confession of Isobal Gowdie_ - 'requiem' for large orchestra (1990):










*
Peter Maxwell Davies*

_Psalm CXXIV_ for flute/alto flute, bass clarinet, glockenspiel, marimba, violin/viola, cello and guitar (1974):
_Ave Maria Stella_ for flute/alto flute, clarinet, marimba, piano, viola and cello (1975):
_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, piano, violin and cello (2002):



*
William Mathias*

Symphony no.1 op.31 (1965):
Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1982):


----------



## Kieran

Don Giovanni, by WAM, with Giulini waving the breadstick. Music of such elemental force it sounds uncomposed, magnificent and large and funny and dark and greatly influential and innovative, I’m currently heading towards the end of act 1, while I cook. Mash potatoes and hake, with broccoli and garlic, to be washed down by a bottle of Czech beer. Maybe I’ll watch Netflix while I eat.

Must say, you’re awfully nosey today...


----------



## Merl

Always enjoyed this disc. Not my favourite set of the Schumann String Quartets but still lovely and rugged with a great pulse.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies Nrs. 7 & 11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Robert Gamble

The Eroica is finally starting to click for me...


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Three discs of UK music by MacMillan, Maxwell Davies and Mathias - perhaps this programme should be sponsored by 3M.
> 
> *James MacMillan*
> 
> _Tryst_ for chamber orchestra (1989):
> _The Confession of Isobal Gowdie_ - 'requiem' for large orchestra (1990):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Peter Maxwell Davies*
> 
> _Psalm CXXIV_ for flute/alto flute, bass clarinet, glockenspiel, marimba, violin/viola, cello and guitar (1974):
> _Ave Maria Stella_ for flute/alto flute, clarinet, marimba, piano, viola and cello (1975):
> _Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
> _Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, piano, violin and cello (2002):
> 
> 
> 
> *
> William Mathias*
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.31 (1965):
> Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1982):


You should have listened on tape!


----------



## Malx

Jordi Savall and Ensemble Hesperion XX - Secular Music from Christian and Jewish Spain (1450 - 1550), being disc 4 from this boxed set.









Below is the original cover.


----------



## bharbeke

Robert Gamble said:


> The Eroica is finally starting to click for me...


If you like that, the 8th, 7th, and 5th from the same performers are even better!


----------



## chill782002

kyjo said:


> The Respighi Piano Quintet is indeed a lovely work - I just wish the second and third movements were longer! The second is a mere two minutes long!


I agree it's an unusual structure, a relatively long (10 mins) first movement and two much shorter second and third movements. A wonderful piece though, I can't imagine why it isn't more frequently performed. I've known Respighi's orchestral works for years but I had no idea that he composed a Piano Quintet until a few days ago. The String Quartet in D Minor is very nice too.


----------



## ZJovicic

I know of New Complexity just because it's mentioned in Wikipedia article about contemporary classical music. But I was curious and here's what I found:






Sounds scary/weird to me, to be honest!


----------



## KenOC

Brian Ferneyhough, a British composer, has spent his entire adult life in academia. Certainly he has never had to have a paying audience to put food in his belly.

He has lived in Los Angeles now for thirty years, of which he has written: "Certainly being in California has encouraged a sustained commitment to rethinking the nature, purposes, and relevance of the contemporary arts, specifically music, for a society which by and large seems to manage quite well without them."

I also live in the LA area and can assure Mr. Ferneyhough that contemporary music* is alive and well here. Perhaps, though, he was thinking of a different kind of music. :lol:

*The LA Phil programs more contemporary music each season, especially music of living composers, than any other major orchestra in the US. But I see not a single work of Mr. Ferneyhough programmed by any major orchestra in the US in the season just ending. One can only assume there's a reason!


----------



## Robert Gamble

bharbeke said:


> If you like that, the 8th, 7th, and 5th from the same performers are even better!


I definitely enjoyed the 8th as well!


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Violin Concerto No. 4 in D, K. 218_
*[Rec. 1962]*
Violin: Jascha Heifetz
Conductor: Sir Malcolm Sargent
Orchestra: New Symphony Orchestra Of London

_Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"_
*[Rec. 1963]*
Violin: Jascha Heifetz
Orchestra: Chamber Orchestra

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Concerto for Violin and Cello in B-flat, RV. 547_
*[Rec. 1963]*
Violin: Jascha Heifetz
Cello: Gregor Piatigorsky
Harpsichord: Malcom Hamilton
Orchestra: Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ZJovicic

The funny thing is, although I don't "get" this type of music, it's not totally unlistenable to me... It's not so irritating. There are perhaps some popular music genres that I find more irritating, like certain types of metal, funk, hip-hop... though I generally can enjoy a lot of music from those genres, there are some types that I can't.

Now I am trying to go through this, I am currently at 15th minute and still doing well, sanity-wise. 






I probably am still experiencing it at a level of just succession of some interesting sounds, not as an integral music. But I can go through it.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*_Piano Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 14/2
_*[Rec. 1966]*_
Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat, Op. 22
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A flat, Op. 26
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E flat, Op. 27/1
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28 "Pastoral"
_*[Rec. 1962]*_
Piano Sonata No. 16 in G, Op. 31/1
_*[Rec. 1966]*_
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31/2 "Tempest"_
*[Rec. 1965]*
_Piano Sonata No. 18 in E flat, Op. 31/3_
*[Rec. 1965]*







Pianist: Claudio Arrau


----------



## Malx

Earlier: Malcolm Arnold Symphonies 5 & 6 - LSO Hickox.









Now a beautifully played disc of Haydn Trios featuring Maggie Cole on a fortepiano which brings a lightness and dancing quality to the sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathétique"*
Leopold Stokowski & the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Louis Vierne - Messe solennelle Op 16 & Francis Poulenc - Quatre Petites Prieres de Saint Francois d'Assise.
from this new acquisition:


----------



## ZJovicic

I needed something light after all that Ferneyhough.

Very fun motive in the first movement.


----------



## Flavius

Balada: Maria Sabina. Narrators, Orch. and Chorus of the Comunidad de Madrid/Encinar (Naxos)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## starthrower

No. 14


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.83 in G Minor

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-5
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

Franz von *Suppé* / Ouvertüren / Overtures

Leichte Kavallerie
Pique Dame
Ein Morgen ein Mittag ein Abend in Wien
Dichter und Bauer
Tantalusqualen
Die Irrfahrt ins Glück

HENRY KRIPS & Philharmonia Promenade Orchestra

EMI Records


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*: Symphonies no 2

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor
Khachaturian: Three Concert Arias


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Alfred Brendel (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*- Adelson & Salvini

Daniela Barcellona (Nelly), Enea Scala (Salvini), Maurizio Muraro (Bonifacio), Leah-Marian Jones (Madame Rivers), Simone Alberghini (Lord Adelson), Kathryn Rudge (Fanny), Rodion Pogossov (Struley), David Soar (Geronio)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Opera Rara Chorus, Daniele Rustioni


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albéric Magnard - orchestral works.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.4 (1890):
Symphony no.2 in E op.6 (1893):
_Chant funèbre_ op.9 (1895):
_Ouverture_ op.10 (1895):
Symphony no.3 in B-flat minor op.11 (1896):
_Hymne à la justice_ op.15 (1903):
Symphony no 4 in C-sharp minor op.21 (1913):


----------



## Judith

Decided on a Brahms, Schumann and Joshua Bell morning

Brahms Double Concerto
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
ASMF

Brahms Violin Concerto
Schumann Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph Von Dohnányi

Well, I've had my Joshua fix for the day lol


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

String trio in E flat major op.3
String trio in D major op.8


----------



## Pugg

*Roussel*: Le Festin de l'Araignée; *Ravel*: Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses Nobles et Sentimentales

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet


----------



## ZJovicic

This sounds VERY good. My first listening. And also my first discovery of piano trio genre.






I noticed that a part of the 1st movement loosely resembles Schubert's Ave Maria lied melody.


----------



## Mike Burgess

Adam Fischer’s Mahler 1. Light and more-ish


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Flamme

Moaar fluttin!


----------



## Boston Charlie

starthrower said:


> No. 14


I've never heard this recording of Shostakovich's 14th; have Bernstein's and Britten's recordings of S's 14th on CD; a couple of times heard Rostropovich's premier recording from the USSR.

For decades, the 14th eluded me, and I really wanted to like it because I loved S's music since my teen/young adult years (I was going through a big Shostakovich phase back then). It's one of the darkest classical works ever; some may call it gloomy, as it rejects the Christian ideal of death being some kind of peace, serenity or communion with God. This ideal is so often depicted musically by our favorite composers, as in Bach's "Come Sweet Death" or in Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov, where Boris' death is followed by a sudden feeling of calm and resolve. In the 14th, S wanted to death to be a force of complete annihilation; and yet, the composer saw it as life-affirming, as a statement that supports living life to it's fullest.

Along this line, a funeral director friend of mine, told me that his job is a constant reminder to not take his life and his loved one's granted.

Like Mahler's wonderful "Das lied Von Der Erde", S's 14th falls somewhere between symphony and song cycle; and as with "Das Lied Von Der Erde", the 14th deals head-on with the life cycle. While Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde" deals squarely with the process of middle-age, Shostakovich faces death itself.

No wonder it took me some years of living life to appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Bach Lute works

part of this box.


----------



## Pugg

*Wolf-Ferrari*: Cello Concerto & Sinfonia Brevis

Gustav Rivinius (cello)

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Alun Francis


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor
> 
> Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)
> 
> Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


I've owned this Cd for decades. It might have even been one of my first CDs after I made the switch from vinyl.

Bruckner and Mahler weren't always an easy fit for LPs, as their gargantuan symphonies often had to be spread across three or even four sides.

As much as I consider myself a religious person, I'm not much a fan of most liturgical classical music. There are exceptions: Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All Night Vigil; the church music of Orlando Gibbons, and some church stuff by a few other pre-Baroque Englishman such as Byrd and Tallis, as well as, a good many of the old American Protestant hymns often arranged and incorporated by the likes of composers such as Ives and Copland.

Along this line, while the whole of Bruckner's Mass #3 is a bit too much for me, the solemn and slowly building Kyrie sure is nice.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Now taking a short break from classical with selections from YouTube of jazz LPs I purchased in the 1980s:

Abdullah Ibrahim with Carlos Ward Live at the Sweet Basil (Side 2)
Abdullah Ibrahim: Water from an Ancient Well

Though classical has always been my main forte in music, I did go through a very pronounced jazz phase during my college years and built a jazz collection comprised of about 500 or more LPs and CDs. My jazz phase sort of slowly phased out by about age 30 and I've since declared my jazz collection to be complete. 

Even so, I sometimes still seek out my old jazz favorites.

Formally known as Dollar Brand, the South African jazz pianist, Abdullah Ibrahim, eventually landed in New York City, was discovered by Duke Ellington, and went on to adopt Islam, hence the name change. 

Ibrahim's "Water from an Ancient Well" (played by a jazz ensemble of about six or seven musicians) is one of my favorite jazz albums. I first heard "Water from an Ancient Well" when it premiered in the mid 1980s while South Africa was often in the news and struggling as an apartheid state. At the time, Ibrahim was focused upon incorporating African music with jazz, as he did previously with his wonderful, "African Marketplace". "Water from an Ancient Well" is at once interesting, dynamic but also quite smooth, not Kenny G smooth, but peacefully smooth. It also has some very nice trombone action by whoever it was that was then part of Ibrahim's group.

The duet with Carlos Ward from the B side of the Sweet Basil album, is in a similar vein as "Water from and Ancient Well" but stripped down for just two instruments.


----------



## Pugg

*John Field*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Flamme

Very relaxing...


----------



## Vasks

_A classic recording on vinyl_


----------



## Pugg

Vivaldi - Cello concertos

Enrico Dindo cello and conducting.

I Solisti di Pavia


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Francis Poulenc*
The Complete Chamber Music (2 CDs)
Sextet For Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon And Horn (1932/1939)
Sonata For Violin And Piano (1943)
Sonata For Two Clarinets (1918)
Sonata For Horn, Trumpet And Trombone (1922)
Sonata For Cello And Piano (1940/1948)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonata For Clarinet And Piano (1962)
Sarabande For Solo Guitar (1960)
Villanelle For Piccolo (Pipe) And Piano (1934)
Sonata For Oboe And Piano (1962)
Élégie For Horn And Piano (In Memory Of Dennis Brain) (1957)
Trio For Piano, Oboe And Bassoon (1926)
Sonata For Clarinet And Bassoon (1922)
Sonata For Flute And Piano (1957)*

The Nash Ensemble*
(Bassoon - Ursula Leveaux, Cello - Paul Watkins; Clarinets - Richard Hosford, Michael Harris
Flute, Piccolo - Philippa Davies, Guitar - Craig Ogden, Horn - Richard Watkins, Oboe - Gareth Hulse
Piano - Ian Brown, Trombone - David Purser, Trumpet - John Wallace, Violin - Leo Phillips)
[Hyperion, 1999]

I have other recordings as well as this one (notably, performances recorded from my local record library LPs in the 70s, performers now unknown, on cassette tapes - ask your parents, young people!) but I saw this on the Hyperion website recently for £10 so I snapped it up. Fine interpretations, very well recorded as is standard for Hyperion. I've always loved these quirky chamber works which all bear the idiosyncratic stamp of the composer, himself heavily influenced by Satie and Stravinsky. Great stuff, and hugely life-affirming music.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* -Christ on the Mount of Olives

Judith Raskin / Richard Lewis/ Herbert Beattie

Philedelphia orcestra- Eugene Ormandy


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *: "Dopo la vittoria", "Nunc dimittis", "...which was the Son of...", "I am the true vine", "Littlemore Tractus", "Triodion", "My heart's in the Highlands", "Salve Regina"
*Performers: *Polyphony, Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ)
*Conductor: *Stephen Layton
*Composer: *Arvo Part
*Recording: *Recorded in Temple Church, London, on 2-5 January 2003
*Format: *CD (DDD-10/12/10)
*Label: *Hyperion


----------



## Selby

#puremasterpiece


----------



## Enthusiast

Today is a lovely sunny and hot day in most of England - the first one for months - and this music's lush dreaminess seems to fit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, The Pines of Rome*

I just discovered I have another recording of the Pines, this one by Dutoit. I'm comparing it to the recording by Francesco La Vecchia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Papa Joe and Ludo - string quartets part one late afternoon/early evening. Enthusiast is right - today has been warm and sunny and, just like his Berg, Haydn and Beethoven's quartets are the perfect accompaniment to a lazy sunny afternoon.

_The Seven Last Words of Our Savior on the Cross_ - version for string quartet op.51/Hob.III:50-56 (1787):










String Quartet no.54 in B op.71 no.1 Hob.III:69 (1793):
String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 Hob.III:70 (1793):
String Quartet no.56 in E op.71 no.3 Hob.III:71 (1793):










String Quartet no.1 in F op.18 no.1 (1798-1800):
String Quartet no.2 in G op.18 no.2 (1798-1800):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.18 no.3 (1798-1800):


----------



## Merl

I find this set a frustration. Rattle had at his mercy the BPO steeped in great tradition of Schumann symphonies, top of the shop recording and the finances to make this THE Schumann cycle but what we get is not fresh and eye-opening but a Karajanesque soundscape (HvK did it far worse in his Schumann, though) and a slightly lacklustre cycle. Until recently I used to like this set a lot but it's beginning to grate at me now. Its undoubtedly beautifully played and sumptuously recorded but misses the mark due to Rattle's over-lush, relaxed readings. He did a lot better in his Beethoven cycle with the same orchestra. Give me Bernstein, Zinman or Szell with this repertoire any time.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

Another cd with fine music.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103_
*[Rec. 1965]*







Conductor: Carl Schuricht
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103_
> *[Rec. 1965]*
> View attachment 102989
> 
> Conductor: Carl Schuricht
> Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


That box set has been tormenting me. Please tell me I can live without it.


----------



## Merl

3 symphonies in and I like this set. If others don't then that's their bad...but I do. The scherzo is particularly impressive.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No 2...


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> That box set has been tormenting me. Please tell me I can live without it.


Haha, I absolutely love it (although the Beethoven Symphonies 1-8 are mono if that is a concern). I wish he had recorded more with EMI, but for what's here, the Bruckner 3, 8 & 9 with the Vienna Philharmonic are wonderful and the Beethoven Symphony cycle with the Paris Conservatory Orchestra is really something special as I recently mentioned in opposition to Granate's recent review. It's worth it just to hear the French sonority in my book. As I've said before, it's my belief these recordings are pretty much how the Symphonies sounded (at least in France) during Beethoven's lifetime. I wouldn't want to be without them but your mileage of course may vary


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This is nice if you want to just hear music and not encounter God. (At least in my opinion.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Haha, I absolutely love it (although the Beethoven Symphonies 1-8 are mono if that is a concern).


I'm listening to the Erioca on YouTube. The orchestra is scrappy, but it's alive.


----------



## Malx

Cyril Scott, Piano Trio No 1 - Gould Piano Trio.


----------



## Guest

BEETHOVEN - Wellington's victory (Karajan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Revisiting the Stabat Mater by James MacMillan.


----------



## ramiot

Tonight is Bach night, with the cello Suites from Pierre Fournier (TDK records)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Hans Knapertsbusch and the Munich Phil on the Memories Reverence label.


----------



## Flavius

Albéniz: Iberia Bks 1 & 2, Piano Sonata Nr.5, Pavana Capricho, Tango, Torre Bermeja. Esteban Sánchez (Brilliant)


----------



## Flavius

Albéniz: Iberia Bks 3 & 42, Recuerdos de Viaje. Esteban Sánchez (Brilliant)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Pugg

Piano Music by Federico *Mompou*
Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

Composer - Richard Strauss
Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
----
An Alpine Symphony, Op. 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* Live 1978

Jessye Norman (soprano), Hugh Maguire (violin), Alfred Brendel (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Idomeneo, K366: Overture
Mozart: Non più, tutto ascoltai - Non temer, amato bene, K490
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K503
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550


----------



## haydnguy

I like contemporary music (at least modern music) and bought his "orange cd" 8 or 9 years ago and honestly it was just too far "out there". Normally, I can kind of "get it" after the 3rd listening but I could not even begin to understand Ferneyhough.

EDIT: For some reason this post didn't reply to the correct post from someone else.


----------



## Pugg

haydnguy said:


> I like contemporary music (at least modern music) and bought his "orange cd" 8 or 9 years ago and honestly it was just too far "out there". Normally, I can kind of "get it" after the 3rd listening but I could not even begin to understand Ferneyhough.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason this post didn't reply to the correct post from someone else.


You only have to click " Reply with quote " and make sure you start typing after the quote.


----------



## haydnguy

Thanks, I saw that after I posted but then couldn't see anyway to delete it. Oh, well.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

A sunny day with Bach.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Papa Joe and Ludo - string quartets part two this morning and lunchtime, once I've had a go at strimming my way through the meadow that used to be known as the front lawn.

String Quartet no.57 in C op.74 no.1 Hob.III:72 (1793):
String Quartet no.58 in F op.74 no.2 Hob.III:73 (1793):
String Quartet no.59 [_Rider_] in G-minor op.74 no.3 Hob.III:74 (1793):










String Quartet no.4 in C-minor op.18 no.4 (1798-1800):
String Quartet no.5 in A op.18 no.5 (1798-1800):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat op.18 no.6 (1798-1800):

String Quartet no.7 in F op.59 no.1 (1806):
String Quartet no.8 in E-minor op.59 no.2 (1806):
String Quartet no.9 in C op.59 no.3 (1806):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel* : Gaspard de la nuit
*Balakirev *: Islamey
*Tchaikovsky* : Theme & Variations op.19 no.6
*Liszt* : La Campanella
Andrei Gavrilov, piano

Vinyl edition.


----------



## ZJovicic

Paul Hindemith
Symphony: Mathis der Maler (1934)


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

The sun is rising,with one of the most beautiful cantatas "Laß Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl "


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Stabat Mater/ *Pergolesi:* Stabat Mater

Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Scarlatti, A: 6 Concerti grossi
Scarlatti, A: Stabat Mater


----------



## elgar's ghost

Papa Joe and Ludo - string quartets part three this afternoon (posting early as I'll be offline).

String Quartet no.60 in G op.76 no.1 Hob.III:75 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.61 [_Fifths_] in D-minor op.76 no.2 Hob.III:76 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.62 [_Emperor_] in op.76 no.3 Hob.III:77 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.63 [_Sunrise_] in B-flat op.76 no.4 Hob.III:78 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.64 in D op.76 no.5 Hob.III:79 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.65 in E-flat op.76 no.6 Hob.III:80 (1797-98):



String Quartet no.10 [_Harp_] in E-flat op.74 (1809):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.95 (1810):


----------



## Kieran

Mass for 4 voices, by Monteverdi, performed by The Sixteen...


----------



## Pugg

*Elgar*: Introduction & Allegro; Falstaff; *Vaughan Williams*: Greensleeves *

London Symphony Orchestra, Anthony Collins.

* The New Symphony Orchestra Of London, Anthony Collins


----------



## eljr

Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier
Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:15:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Église Saint-Jean Baptiste, Beaufays
Eglise Saint-Sébastien, Stavelot, Belgium

Presto Recording of the Week
12th August 2016
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> I like contemporary music (at least modern music) and bought his "orange cd" 8 or 9 years ago and honestly it was just too far "out there". Normally, I can kind of "get it" after the 3rd listening but I could not even begin to understand Ferneyhough.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason this post didn't reply to the correct post from someone else.


I love it when I "get it" with music that initially resists my "understanding". It is like being talked to in a foreign language and then suddenly understanding. Suddenly there is communication. And with understanding and communication comes the ability to make a judgement about how much value the music has for me. With foreign languages, young children can just pick it up from listening alone but we adults generally can't. With contemporary music, we adults can!

The problem though is the word "understand". It seems to imply - and perhaps to encourage - concentration and grappling with it. I find, though, that music that is very new to me often begins to talk to me if I just let it seep in over repeated hearings. The difficulty is getting enough out of it while this is going on. This usually comes for me from an "enjoyment" or fascination with the sounds not from any musical argument. If you can't get something from your early hearings, then the work of getting to know the piece can be very boring. For this reason there have been many pieces that I have given up on. But sometimes the sounds of such a "tedious" piece live sufficiently in my memory from my earlier hearing for it to suddenly become something I want to hear again.

Ferneyhough can be tough. But he can also be rewarding. There is a new record out - I have heard it once - of some of his orchestral and choral music. Perhaps because I do now enjoy his music for quartet and perhaps because orchestral music is at the root and the heart of my music appreciation, I found this single listening to be an almost instant hit. I fear I am condemned to buy a copy!


----------



## Pugg

​*Guastavino & Rachmaninoff
*
Martin Klett

Guastavino: Bailecito (1940)
Guastavino: Cantos Populares (10)
Guastavino: Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)
Guastavino: Sonatina in G minor
Guastavino: Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## eljr

Frieder Bernius
Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Genre
Classical
Release date
March 2 2018


----------



## Flamme

https://player.allclassical.org/


> Suite for Viols: Mistress Nichols' Almand; Galliards
> 
> Dowland, John
> 
> The Dowland Consort
> 
> Jakob Lindberg


----------



## Pugg

​ *Miloš: The Guitar*

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

English Chamber Orchestra, Paul Watkins

anon.: Jeux interdits
anon.: Romance d'Amour (Jeux Interdits)
Albéniz: Asturias (from Suite espanola, Op. 47)
Albéniz: Granada (from Suite española No. 1, Op. 47)
Albéniz: Sevilla (from Suite Española, Op. 47)
Albéniz: Suite española No. 1, Op. 47
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba, Op. 19
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 2 'Orientale'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Granados: Danzas españolas, Op. 37 Nos. 1-12
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 1 'Galante'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 3 'Fandango'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 4 'Villanesca'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 6 'Jota'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 7 'Valenciana'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 8 'Sardana'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 9 'Romántica'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 10 'Melancólica'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 11 'Bolero'
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 12 'Arabesca'
Llobet: El Testament d'Amelia (Amelia's Testament)
Tárrega: Adelita
Tárrega: Capricho árabe
Tárrega: Lagrima
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
Theodorakis: Méra Magioú (A day in May)
Theodorakis: You have set, My Star


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Locatelli*


----------



## Kieran

Mozart violin sonata, K481, performed by Barenboim and Perlman...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Piano Music by Federico *Mompou*
> Stephen Hough (piano)


I like his way of playing Mompou's music.


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 1

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Milhaud*: La Création du Monde, Op. 81, etc.

Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein

Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81
Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, Op. 58
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil (12) for orchestra, Op. 67b
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil (12) for piano, Op. 67


----------



## Selby

*Webern*
_String Quartet, Op. 28_ (1937-38)
Quatuor Diotima

*Kurtág*
_Aus der Ferne III_ (1991), for string quartet
Quatuor Molinari

*Webern*
_Cantata No. 2 on a poem by H. Jone, Op. 31_ (1941-43)
Christiane Oelze/Gerald Finley/Pierre Boulez/Berliner Philharmoniker

*Kurtág*
_Stele, Op. 33_ (1994)
Claudio Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker

*Kurtág*
_4 Poems by Anna Achmatova, Op. 41_ (1997-)
Reinbert de Leeuw /Netherlands Radio Choir/Asko & Schönberg

*Kurtág*
_Aus der Ferne V_ (1999), for string quartet 
Quatuor Molinari


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday, while driving through the Berkshire Mountains in Western Massachusetts: more Hovhaness from the NAXOS American series collection: Cello Concerto (featuring Jonas Starker), City of Light, To the Appalachian Mountains) by various orchestras conducted by Gerard Schwartz, Dennis Russell Davies and the composer himself. 

I already touched upon these recordings in several of the previous pages of postings.

As I was driving, the spiritual and majestic air of Hovhaness' orchestral music seemed to blend wonderfully with the natural surroundings; the trees, rocks and sky.

This morning listening to more of Hovhaness on YouTube and on CD: Symphony #19 "Vishnu", Concerto for Orchestra, Symphony #11 "All Men Are Brothers", Armenian Rhapsody #1, Prayer of St. Gregory and Tzaikerk.

I think Hovhaness may have just broken into my top ten list, or at least top ten American composers or top ten of the 20th century.


----------



## Selby

^ Alan Hovhaness is worthy of anyone's top 10. I believe that he is a highly underrated composer. Influential in a lot of ways that he is not credited for; almost incapable of writing a _un_beautiful note, which is remarkable considering how prolific he was.

You should check out Nicola Giosmin's complete recordings of his piano sonatas and sonatinas (25!!), as well as his interviews about Hovhaness and a few of the works:
http://www.hovhaness.com/Alan-Hovhaness-Sonatas-and-Sonatinas-Nicola-Giosmin.html

I had started a thread about it in 2014 but it didnt' get much traction:
Hovhaness' piano works.


----------



## MattB

Schubert: Symphonies Nos.3 & 8 "Unfinished"

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Judith

Mozart Piano Concerto no 20
Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra

The box set of Piano Concertos arrived today.


----------



## Selby

*Kurtág*
_…concertante… Op. 24_ (2004)
Zoltán Kocsis/Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra/Hiromi Kikuchi/Ken Hakii
_Hipartita, Op. 43_ (2000-04), for violin
Hiromi Kikuchi
_6 Moments Musicaux, Op. 44_ (2005), for string quartet
Quatuor Molinari

*Hough*
_Other Love Songs_ (2010)
The Prince Consort/Stephen Hough
_Piano Sonata No. 2 (Notturno luminoso)_ (2012)
Stephen Hough


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> *Kurtág*
> _…concertante… Op. 24_ (2004)
> Zoltán Kocsis/Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra/Hiromi Kikuchi/Ken Hakii
> _Hipartita, Op. 43_ (2000-04), for violin
> Hiromi Kikuchi
> _6 Moments Musicaux, Op. 44_ (2005), for string quartet
> Quatuor Molinari
> 
> *Hough*
> _Other Love Songs_ (2010)
> The Prince Consort/Stephen Hough
> _Piano Sonata No. 2 (Notturno luminoso)_ (2012)
> Stephen Hough
> 
> View attachment 103004
> 
> View attachment 103003
> 
> View attachment 103005


Love the Hough album


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

Das Klagende Lied


----------



## Merl

I know Harnoncourt's accounts aren't for everyone but I just find them so invigorating. Wacky, driven and baudy they may be but they are brilliantly played, expertly recorded and just damn good fun.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition: The Old Castle and Bydlo*
Mariss Jansons, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

*Haydn: Symphony No. 95*
Slatkin, Philharmonia Orchestra

*Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1*
James Galway, ASMF

All of these pieces sounded extraordinary. I listened to more than this in the last couple of days, but I only wanted to share the highlights. Haydn's 95th is 4 for 4 with me, so that may be one of his best.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Gurrelieder, 1953, Rene Liebowitz (2-CD mono). For $3, I could not refuse.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Moeran: In the Mountain Country--Falletta
Martin: Chamber works--Schmid-Wyss
Martin:Concertos, Concerto for clavecin
Pettersson: Sym. Nr.5; Viola Concerto
Pettersson: Sym. Nr.5; Sym. Nr.16
Pettersson: Concerto for Strings; Sym. Nr.12
Gregorian Chant: Saint Benoit--Abbaye de Solesmes
Gregorian Chant: Messe de l'Ascension, de la Pentecote, Vepres de la Trinité


Martin: Quintette pour piano et quatuor; Pavane Couleur du Temps, Trio, melodies irlandaises, Trio a cordes. Schmid-Wyss, Die Kammermusiker Zurich (Jecklin)


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Papa Joe and Ludo - fourth and final instalment of their string quartets this evening.

String Quartet no.66 in G op.77 no.1 Hob.III:81 (1799):
String Quartet no.67 in F op.77 no.2 Hob.III:82 (1799):
String Quartet no.68 in D-minor op.103 Hob.III:83 (1803 inc.):



‎String Quartet no.12‎‎ in E‎‎-flat op.127 (1823-24)‎:
‎String Quartet no.13‎‎ in B‎‎-flat op.130 (1825)‎:
‎String Quartet no.14‎‎ in C‎‎-sharp minor op.131 (1826)‎:
‎‎String Quartet no.15‎‎ in A minor op.132 (1825)‎:
‎‎‎String Quartet no.16‎‎ op.13 op.135 (1826):
_Große Fuge‎‎_ in B‎‎-flat op.133 (1826):


----------



## eljr

Vadim Gluzman / Glorious Percussion / Jonathan Nott / Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
Sofia Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion; In Tempus Praesens

Release Date October 25, 2011
Duration01:11:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateDecember 3, 2008 & December 4, 2008
Recording Location
KKL Luzern


----------



## Guest




----------



## Boston Charlie

Now on YouTube: Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues by Tatiana Nikolayeva...

I forgot how beautiful this music is. The first time I heard it was from an LP of selected Preludes and Fugues played by the composer. It was given to me by brother's then girlfriend whose father died and left her a stack of classical LPs, and she told me I could take whatever I wanted.

For all Shostakovich's robust and booming symphonies, he was also a heck of a composer for piano and chamber music.


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Guest

Disc No.4.


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Guest

Many of these have virtually unplayable passages (Castlenuovo-Tedesco sometimes forgets that guitarists only have 4 left-hand fingers for fingering!), but since Yamashita has transcribed and played "The New World Symphony," "Pictures at an Exhibition," and "The Firebird Suite," he doesn't seem daunted at all. He brings a nearly symphonic range of dynamics and tone color to the pieces.


----------



## eljr

Paul Lewis
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Schumann: Fantasie Op. 17

Release Date January 13, 2015
Duration01:04:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateNovember, 2010 & February, 2014
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## Kieran

Mozart piano trio, K564, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, on Naxos. These trios have become my night-time staple, while I work on things. This one, K564, tends to get a bad rap from reviewers, even pro-Wolfie nuts, as being a bit cobbled together, an afterthought, a former solo piano sonata that ended up wearing too many ill-fitting clothes. But actually, it's a beauty, with trademark flowing lines, switches in pace, and a sing song andante that could be set to words. It's probably still a minor work compared to other trios, but I can't see why, myself...


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky orch. Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition

Igor Markevitch / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1953

The fact that some other members have also been listening to this work gave me the urge to put this on.

Markevitch (like Rodzinski) understood how this suite should be played. "The Old Castle" is an evil lullaby and the brass fortissimo in "Catacombs" a scream of horror and despair. Mussorgsky was a genius but a deeply troubled one. Ravel's brilliant orchestration of the original piano works cannot be underestimated either.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## deprofundis

Thee all mighty Francisco Guerrero : *missa Super flummina babylonis-*
Love this missa ,and he was formed by Morales according to what i read in françoise ferrand Renaissance encyclopedia, neato...
Than perhaps i might fall to sleep on something ancient like the medieval finish double album, i have it in cd, whit so many downloaders these days i feel like supporting cd industry until the very end of it all.

Goodnight fellas :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Toscanini's interpretation is crystal clear. The sound is better than I expected for 1942.


----------



## Joe B

An outstanding recording done at EMI Studio, Abbey Road, London, August 1989


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmeskall )1759-1833): String Quartet No.11 in B Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentová, violins -- Peter Vrbincík, viola -- Juraj Kovác, cello


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*:
"Carnival Overture Op.92" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 1 Op.46-1" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 3 Op.46-3" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Smetana:
"The Bartered Bride Overture" (January 28, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Bartered Bride - Three Dances" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Moldau - Vltava" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Messe propre des monasteres Benedictines. Messe de l'ancien commun des abbes. Office de Saint Benoit. Liturgie des Pasteurs. Choeur des moines de l'abbaye Saint-Pierre de Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Abbaye de Solesmes)


----------



## deprofundis

Im still awake, im listening to a great composer of Poland called *Tadeusz Baird* symphony 1-2 wow, great stuff, very underrated, look like a crossover in sound of schoenberg melodramatic approche and penderecki since the gentelmen is polish, and perhaps a bit of fantasy toss here and there remind me of bartokian panorama.

So guys im tired i will try to sleep or whatever drink more coffee , sometime it's all i need , wait this dosen't make sense , ,well in life dose anything make sense hey deproffundis, welcome to the real world and giggles of fun, love you dear folk at Talk Classical headquaters, and newbie seek Tadeusz Baird you wont be disapointed , i rank im up the 10 fantasy inspired cosmic ryder(yap)... Goodnight after this i guess i will settle for some quiet schoenberg orchestral song's than it's sayonara for me and danke sheun, deprofundis knock bricks and sleep like a hammer , oh .. wait this dose make sense after all..( the boy is wreck but he can sleep ), so eventually after hearing some soft( in a way) modern music perhaps i will fall in the hands of orpheus And zammm.. fall asleep ..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Verismo*

Coro e Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Marco Armiliato

Star tenor Jonas Kaufmann joins Renée Fleming for an irresistible melody from Act II of Puccini's La Rondine.

Catalani: Ne mai dunque avro pace…Ohime! from La Wally
Cilea: O mia cuna, fiorita di sogni (from Gloria)
Giordano, U: Nel so amore from Siberia
Giordano, U: Siberia
Giordano, U: Tutto tramonta from Fedora
Leoncavallo: Angioletto, il tuo nome? from Zaza
Leoncavallo: Mimi Pinson la biondinetta (from La Bohème)
Leoncavallo: Musette svaria sulla bocca viva (from La Bohème)
Mascagni: Ah, il suo nome… Flammen perdonami (from Lodoletta)
Mascagni: Un dì ero piccina (from Iris)
Puccini: Bevo al tuo fresco sorriso (from La Rondine)
Puccini: Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
Puccini: La Bohème: Act 1
Puccini: Ore dolci e divine (from La Rondine)
Puccini: Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
Puccini: Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Sola, perduta, abbandonata (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Suor Angelica
Puccini: Tu che di gel sei cinta (from Turandot)
Zandonai: Ier della Fabbrica from Conchita


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Wagner*-Transcriptions.

1. Entrance of the Guests from Wagner's "Tannhäuser", S 445 no 1 by Franz Liszt
2. Spinning Chorus from Wagner's "Fliegende Holländer", S 440 by Franz Liszt 
3. Senta's Ballad from Wagner's "Der Fliegende Holländer", S 441 by Franz Liszt 
4. Elsa's Dream and Lohengrin's Rebuke from Wagner's "Lohengrin", S 446 no 2 by Franz Liszt 
5. Isolde's "Liebestod" from Wagner's "Tristan", S 447 by Franz Liszt

Daniel Barenboim. 1* LP*. DG 2532100


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Dialogues des Carmélites

Denise Duval (Blanche de la Force), Regine Crespin (Madame Lidoine), Denise Scharley (Madame de Croissy), Rita Gorr (Mere Marie), Liliane Berton (Soeur Constance), Xavier Depraz (Le Marquis de la Force), Paul Finel (Le Chevalier de la Force)

L'Opéra National de Paris, Pierre Dervaux


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - orchestral works part one this morning

_Music for the Theatre_ (1925):
Piano Concerto (1926):



_Symphonic Ode_ (1929 - rev. 1955):
Short Symphony [Symphony no.2] (1933):










_El Salón México_ (1936):
_Our Town_ - adapted from the music to the film (1940):



_An Outdoor Overture_ (1938):


----------



## Guest

*Bach cantatas*

Schweigt stille,plaudert nicht !



















Preise dein Glücke ,gesegnetes Sachsen BWV 215.I realyy enjoyed that cantata,wonderful.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21; Wanderer Fantasy; 3 Klavierstücke, D.946
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Ravel concerto is a piece I always want to hear when the weather is hot. This recording is something of a favourite so it is only natural to also listen to the Prokofiev, a great work but perhaps a little hot for a sweltering day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies

Performer: Jesse Norman, Heather Harper, Jill Gomez, Jose Van Dam
Orchestra: BBC Symphony
Conductor: Pierre Boulez


----------



## Enthusiast

It seems to be Pugg's Ravel day, too. Le Tombeau de Couperin; Ma Mère L'Oye and Alborada Del Gracioso from this









And Valse Nobles et Sentimentales from this (not actually the edition I have but the same performance)









And the Left Hand (Piano) concerto from this


----------



## Pugg

More ravel:








*Ravel* - Sonatas & Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Falla*


----------



## Joe B

Just listened to Manuel de Falla's "Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello":










I'm now 1/2 way through the Newman "Concertino".


----------



## Vasks

*Satie - Petite ouverture a danser (White/Arte Nova)
G. Pierne - Piano Quintet (Lemelin et al/Atma)
Ferroud - Foules (Krivine/Naive)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Score reader

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92 - Leopold Stokowski / Symphony of the Air*


----------



## Boston Charlie

elgars ghost said:


> Aaron Copland - orchestral works part one this morning
> 
> _Music for the Theatre_ (1925):
> Piano Concerto (1926):
> 
> 
> 
> _Symphonic Ode_ (1929 - rev. 1955):
> Short Symphony [Symphony no.2] (1933):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _El Salón México_ (1936):
> _Our Town_ - adapted from the music to the film (1940):
> 
> 
> 
> _An Outdoor Overture_ (1938):


You got some nice Copland there; apart from the composer himself, Bernstein owned the music of Copland. The jazz-inspired Piano Concerto #1 is from Copland's brief stint where, like Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Ravel, Gershwin and Bernstein; he incorporated jazz elements into his classical works. Copland later said that he abandoned the approach completely because jazz confined him to "Blues and the snappy number."

The Bernstein/Copland combination, with Bernstein as conductor and Copland as pianist, sure is great though, as either one could have taken either role. In fact, Copland later made another recording of the Piano Concerto #1 where _he_ conducts and Earl Wild plays piano.

The "El Salon Mexico" is one of those pieces that I like to think of as one of those great "travelogue" pieces; like Tchaikovsky's "Cappriccio Italiana, or Rimsky-Korsakov's "Cappriccio Espanol": a warm and colorful impression of a foreign land from the tourist's point of view; nothing of depth; but great to have some fun with from time to time.

The Our Town and Outdoor Overture sound just as one who knows Copland's more popular "Americana" music, such as "Appalachian Spring" and "Rodeo": would expect it to sound; also good to have fun with.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Sonatas
Dame Thea King - Clifford Benson.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer*
> 
> Toscanini's interpretation is crystal clear. The sound is better than I expected for 1942.
> 
> View attachment 103011





Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


I see you'e on a bit of a Toscanini jag. For years or even decades I pretty much avoided Toscanini for two reasons: one, I didn't like the antiquated sound technology, and two, I thought that his approach was too straight-forward and even, like, as Furtwangler described it, a human metronome.

Now I've come to change that view, as newer methods of refining the sound quality of older recordings have made Toscanini recordings from as far back as the 1920s and 1930s listenable.

As you indicate, the Toscanini/Debussy recordings are very good, but so are most of Toscanini's recordings practically across the repertoire; especially in Mozart and Beethoven, Toscanini's brisk approach has a freshness that almost seems to foreshadow the HIP movement.


----------



## Boston Charlie

*This morning, I started the day with more of Alan Hovhaness and an old CD featuring the composer's vocal works: *

Hovhaness:Lady of Light (Patricia Clark, soprano; Leslie Fyson, baritone; the Ambrosian Singers; Royal Phil. conducted by Hovhaness);

Hovhaness: Avak the Healer (Marni Nixon, soprano; Thomas Stevens, trumpet; Crystal Chamber Orch. conducted by Ernest Gold)

*Next up, another CD featuring music by Hovhaness and also Lou Harrison:
*
Hovhaness: Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain";

Hovhaness: Lousadzak;

Harrison: Symphony #2 "Elegiac";

(Dennis Russell Davies conducting the American Composer's Orchestra w/Kieth Jarrett, piano, on "Lousadzak")

*Just now listening to the music of Vivian Fung on a CD from the NAXOS/Canadian Composers series):*

Violin Concerto (Kristen Lee, violin; Metropolis Ensemble conducted by Andrew Cyr);

Glimpses for Prepared Piano (Conor Hanick, piano);

Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes"(Conor Hanick, piano; Metropolis Ensemble conducted by Andrew Cyr).

***

While Hovhaness' sprawling Lady of Light seems to recycle a good deal of Hovhaness' orchestral recordings practically note for note; the shorter Avak the Healer is more moving and musically original.

Hovhaness' "Myserious Mountain" is perhaps the composer's best known work, once even recorded by Fritz Reiner. Hovhaness would go on to compose many musical portraits depicting his obvious love of nature and mountains in-particular. The Lousadzak featuring the jazz pianist, Kieth Jarrett as soloist, is also very nice with a good deal of Hovhaness' Armenian flavor.

Lou Harrison's Symphony #2 is in much the same vein as Hovhaness' music, very serene and spiritual, with a connection to the natural world and what we now call "World Music".

The CD with music by Canadian composer, Vivian Fung, has slowly grown on me. With all compositions composed in this century, Fung is a young composer (at least younger than me), who's music follows a certain eclecticism. She seems to borrow freely from the several Ultra-Modern styles of the second half of the 20th century, as well as, from Asian folk sources; but still managing to make it sound original and whole, and most of all, lively and enjoyable.

The short, 20 minute violin concerto featuring Kristen Lee is dazzling and the prepared piano pieces (with obvious influence stemming forth from the ideas of John Cage) are also quite listenable and interesting. The found the piano concerto "Dreamscapes" to be more challenging but also worth getting to know.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Score reader

What's becoming my favourite recording of _*The Planets*_:


----------



## eljr

Czesław Miłosz, Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Robert Kabara...
Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe

Release Date 
June 2, 2017
Genre
Classical
Length:
50 minutes


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Enthusiast

All this talk of Toscanini has had me reaching for a set where the music making is so astonishing that relatively poor sound cannot stand in the way of a gripping musical experience. I'm listening to the 3rd symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

CEREMONY
_and other works_
*Barry Guy*
_Praeludium of Mystery Sonata No. 1_
ANNUNCIATION
*Heinrich Ignaz Frans Biber*
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rheinberger: Sacred Choral Works

Release Date November 6, 2007
Duration56:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer*
> 
> Toscanini's interpretation is crystal clear. The sound is better than I expected for 1942.
> 
> View attachment 103011


One of the things I find difficult with buying Toscanini recordings is that he recorded so many pieces multiple times. I feel completely lost trying to choose between them. Some might have better sound than others but, as with his two main Beethoven sets, sometimes the less good sound is a price worth paying for the better performance. I experience the same a little with Furtwangler but feel that Toscanini's style is such that some specific performances can be especially worth catching. I wonder, Manxfeeder, if you have knowledge of other Toscanini accounts of La Mer? There seem to be quite a few.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> . I wonder, Manxfeeder, if you have knowledge of other Toscanini accounts of La Mer? There seem to be quite a few.


I don't. I have been wanting to hear his take on Debussy for some time, and if this is representative of them, I'm interested in exploring it further.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire du soldat*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Toscanini with the NBC Symphony, RCA Red Seal.

This is my first foray into Toscanini's Brahms. Does anyone have any favorite recordings he did of Brahms, or is the one on RCA the one to go with?


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto for Strings; Sym. Nr.12. Swedish Radio Sym./ Westerberg; Stockholm Phil. Chorus & Orch./ Larsson (Caprice)


----------



## pmsummer

NEW YORK COUNTERPOINT
EIGHT LINES
FOUR ORGANS
*Steve Reich*
Bang On A Can

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Violin Concerto No. 2...


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 3 "Missa Cellensis in honorem Beatissimae Virginis Marieae" HHXII:5*
Guglhor, Munich Orpheus Choir, Neue Hofkapelle Munchen

This is another wonderful Mass from Haydn, joyful and reverent. Thanks to Flavius for the performance recommendation!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Robert Gamble

DeBussy and Poulenc...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Toscanini with the NBC Symphony, RCA Red Seal.
> 
> This is my first foray into Toscanini's Brahms. Does anyone have any favorite recordings he did of Brahms, or is the one on RCA the one to go with?


The Testament set of live performances in London with the Philharmonia that I posted about a little earlier seems to be the best to my ears. At least that is what I thought when I did some comparisons years ago. They certainly have that reputation.


----------



## bharbeke

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*
Schwalbe, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

THIS is how I want my Four Seasons recordings to sound! Everything about this is simply beautiful.


----------



## Boston Charlie

bharbeke said:


> *Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*
> Schwalbe, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> THIS is how I want my Four Seasons recordings to sound! Everything about this is simply beautiful.


You and me both; the above has always been one of my favorite of V's Four Seasons. All my favorite Four Seasons make use of in-house violinists: Corigliano/Bernstein/NYPO, Silverstein/Ozawa/BSO and Schwalbe/Karajan/Berlin; for HIP, Hogwood with the Academy of Ancient Music using a different in-house violinist for each season. I guess you might call it first among equals.

You'd think that Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic would weigh down Vivaldi's freshness with a big, epic sound made to handle the likes of Beethoven, Brahms and Bruckner, but Karajan handles V quite well.


----------



## Guest

Bach transcribed for 11-string guitar, including the French Suite No.1 and the Cello Suite No.1. Excellent playing and sound. (24 bit/48k WAV files)


----------



## Boston Charlie

*Just now more from the NAXOS American collection:*George Rochberg's huge Violin Concerto (Peter Shepperd Skearved, violin; Christopher Lyndon-Gee; the Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orch.);

Ellen Taffe Zwlich's Violin Concerto (Pamela Frank, violin; Michael Stern; the Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orch.);

Zwillich's Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra (NEXUS/IRIS Chamber Orchestra)...

***

All of the above are outstanding works.

I first heard the Rochberg via the famous recording by Isaac Stern and Andre Previn; and as much as I loved the Stern recording, I think that this NAXOS recording by this lesser known violinist and conductor fares better. According to liner notes (and I was not aware of this), the Stern recording took heavy cuts as the original featured on NAXOS (and allegedly under the supervision of the composer) clocks in at more than 50 minutes. While Rochberg makes us all aware that he knows full well of Modern compositional styles, his Violin Concerto maintains a certain lyrical quality despite some thorny passages.

The Zwillich Violin Concerto is also quite fine; tonal and well-crafted, but also packing an emotional charge.

The real gem, though, is "Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra". Here Zwillich not only demonstrates a mastery of being able to showcase all varieties of percussion instruments and percussion styling with the orchestra, but she also has a good sense of sporting element and humor.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Esenvlads' "A Drop in The Ocean", "The First Tears", "Litany of the Heavens":


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening so far:

Cyril Scott, Clarinet Quintet & Piano Trio No 2 - Gould Piano Trio with Robert Plane on clarinet.









Mahler Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.


----------



## ZJovicic

I was curious about the guy who had one of the greatest performances of Beethoven's Ninth as a conductor, so I checked, what his own symphony sounds like:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphony 39.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark', etc.

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals by:_ 
*John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore* 
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Motets BWV 230, 229, 225, 227, 226 & 228. Ensemble vocal de Lausanne/ Corboz (Brilliant)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Arias

_Charlotte Margiono_ (soprano)

Amsterdam Bach Soloists

Mozart: Al desio di chi t'adora, K 577
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Ei parte...Per pietà (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Non più di fiori (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Non più, tutto ascoltai - Non temer, amato bene, K490
Mozart: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Per pieta, bell'idol mio, K78


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Keyboard Concertos.

Maria Joao Pires /Corboz


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 9 from this set. Usually I confine myself to works he wrote in his last 10 years, but this is on the disc so I listened earlier as I lay in bed unable to sleep.

Pleasant enough. One brief moment of real excitement. I may be wrong but it sounded like one or two bits ended up reappearing in No. 23.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Quintets with Piano

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish'

Michael Wager (reciter), Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Michael Wager (speaker), Günther Theuring (chorus master), Uwe Christian Harrer (chorus master)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Sängerknaben,

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
* Meyerbeer*: Dinorah

Deborah Cook (Dinorah), Christian de Plessis (Hoël), Alexander Oliver (Corentin), Della Jones (Le chevrier), Marilyn Hill Smith (Goatgirl), Roderick Earle (Un chasseur), Ian Caley (Un faucheur)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, James Judd


----------



## ZJovicic

After listening to Italian symphony, I'm finding that I enjoy Mendelssohn's music a lot, so I'm continuing my exploration with the Scottish:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalinnikov*: Symphonies Nos. *1* & 2

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

_For the Saturday symphony tradition. _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - orchestral works part two. The aged Katherine Hepburn sounds wheezy on _Lincoln Portrait_ but sounds dignified in a different way to other famous narrators.

_Billy the Kid_ - ballet (1938):
_Fanfare for the Common Man_ for brass and percussion (1942):
_Rodeo_ - ballet (1942):
_Appalachian Spring_ - ballet (1944):



_Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais and string orchestra (1940):
Symphony no.3 (1946):



_John Henry_ - 'railroad ballad' for orchest(1940 - rev. 1952):
_Lincoln Portrait_ for narrator and orchestra (1942):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6

(formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Lemminkainen Suite

Eugene Ormandy / The Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1951


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Sir Georg Solti (piano)/ Melos Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
_Under the Stars/ Charlie Siem_ (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4
Bull, O: Solitude sur la Montagne
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Kreisler: La Gitana
Spencer, H: Underneath the Stars
Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ZJovicic

Last week I tried some Ferneyhough of New Complexity... today, I'm trying some Wolfgang Rihm of New Simplicity  Fair play!






Comment: Doesn't sound so simple at all. But it's much more approachable and enjoyable than Ferneyhough.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*: Missa brevis, etc.

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## ZJovicic

Continuing with Rihm:





This one seems even better.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

This afternoon a listen to the latest BBC music magazines cover disc of Cello Sonatas by Mendelssohn, Debussy & Britten played well by David Frickel and Wu Han.


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project

John Potter - voice, direction
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Enthusiast

I do like Barbara Hannigan (and Dutilleux!).


----------



## ZJovicic

This is a bit more approachable Ferneyhough. I am pleasantly surprised. Got this in suggested videos while listening to Rihm. Couldn't resist to check it.


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: La Forza Del Destino, conducted by Sinopli*
with Rosalind Plowright, Jose Carreras, Agnes Baltsa, Renato Bruson, etc etc.

This opera was one of the first of Verdi's that I got to know, after only La Traviata and Aida. I really liked the "destiny" theme music that repeats throughout. I cut my teeth on the recording with Tebaldi, Bastianini, and Del Monaco. So while this opera is well known to me, this Sinopli recording is new to me. With only two new music purchases this year, I'm moving quickly through my to-be-listened to pile at a nice clip!


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to :Le roman de Fauvel, quite interresting for an apex cd,thus said whiteout denigrated thee label.
After this i will dwelve in ars vetus of germany and france or italy.Have a nice sunny day folks

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in A Minor, RV 422

Nicholas Kraemer leading the City of London Sinfonia -- Rafael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Judith

Something a little different. 

Brahms Sonata in F Minor opus 120 no 1 for viola and piano. 
Roberto Diaz
Jeremy Denk

Shame the viola seems to be the "blacksheep" of the family even though it has a beautiful sound of its own


----------



## Enthusiast

Riders to the Sea is becoming one of my favourite Vaughan Williams pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 59, No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Shame the viola seems to be the "blacksheep" of the family even though it has a beautiful sound of its own


But it sure has engendered some some funny jokes.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 13


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> *Bach Cantatas*
> 
> CD 13


How are you liking the Koopman series? I was collecting up to Volume 8 until my CD club stopped offering them back in the day, and I thought he was heading on the right track.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9
Strauss, Death and Transfiguration*


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Polyptyque; Passacaille; Concerto pour clavecin. Zimmermann, Scheidegger, Musikkollegium Winterthur/ Van Steen (Dabringhaus und Grimm)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> How are you liking the Koopman series? I was collecting up to Volume 8 until my CD club stopped offering them back in the day, and I thought he was heading on the right track.


I enjoy it very much,the opening of Cantata BWV 207A sounds like Charpentier 
Gardiner was no option for me and Suzuki is too smooth and leisurely for my taste.
The recordings are more intimate,closer than Suzuki wich is more in a distance.
I could buy this complete set at least 100 euro cheaper than the averidge price.
A day before I bought it I said to myself,when can I purchase that box for a reasonable price and look,one day later. :angel:
Ton Koopman is between Gardiner and Suzuki and in spite of many shortcomings I still like the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt recordings,I grew up with these recordings.
Ton Koopman is a compatriot,reason all the more to choose his recordings.
He had to take a mortgage on his house to make these recordings possible.

Every complete set has its weaknesses but that is inevitable.:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 7

Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Live recording - Leningrad, October 29, 1965


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): String Quartet in F Minor, Op.1, No.3

Rasumovsky Quartet: Frances Mason and Marilyn Taylor, violins -- Christopher Wellington, viola -- Joy Hall, cello

A truly haunting minuet ---


----------



## Malx

Brahms, String Quartet Op 67 - Takacs Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the 12th century to the present by *Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez* and others including the anonymous composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript._
The Dowland Project

John Potter - tenor, director
Miloš Valent - violin, viola
John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Malx

Peter Sculthorpe a collection of various pieces featuring solo violin to combinations of strings and solo instruments all played by the Australian CO conducted by Richard Tognetti.


----------



## jim prideaux

the Dvorak Piano Trios performed by the Smetana Trio.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies Nos 5 & 16. Kelly, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorch. Saarbrucken/ Francis (CPO)


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT SESSIONS
_Ancient Fragments with Improvisation_
The Dowland Project

*John Potter* - tenor, direction
John Surman - saxophones, bass clarinet, percussion
Stephen Stubbs - lute, chitarrone, baroque guitar, vihuela
Maya Homburger - violin
Miloš Valent - violin, viola
Barry Guy - double bass
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Kieran

Sublime..............


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Cassation in in G Major, KV 63

Florian Heyerick conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Moeran: In the Mountain Country; Rhapsodies, Overture for a Masque. Ulster Orch./ Falleta (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the title track, "Amplified Soul":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

Dear lady & gentelmen,i purchased few goodie, let's see:

Penderecki :Magnificat (naxos) very cool
Schoeenberg :alleas und melissande (i dont know what to think yet)
Arcadelt ou l'antiquité en musique (a tad disapointed the spoken word are annoying)

That about it, for currentty listening,, good night folks :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Piano Sonatas - Lily Krauss


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr* - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## Pugg

*Field* - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

John O'Conor (piano)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in D Major, Op.11, No.3

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Lazslo Paulik and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
Gilse: Eine Lebensmesse

Heidi Melton (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Roman Sadnik (tenor), Vladimir Baykov (bass)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Nationaal Vrouwen Jeugdkoor, Groot Omroepkoor, Markus Stenz


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus, et al

Teresa Berganza

English Chamber Orchestra
Antoni Ros-Marba

Vivaldi: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608


----------



## Pugg

*John Hebden*; 6 Concertos for Strings
Cantilena, dir. Adrian Shepherd

Chandos ABRD 1082 - Digital German stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.
vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Catalani*: Loreley

Elena Suliotis, Piero Cappuccilli et al.

Gianandrea Gavazzeni


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - third and final instalment of his orchestral works this morning.

_Jubilee Variations_ (1945):
_The Promise of Living_ - from the concert suite adapted from the opera _The Tender Land_ (orig. 1952-54 - arr. 1958):
_Ceremonial Fanfare_ (1969):










_Danzón cubano_ for two pianos - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):
_The Red Pony_ - suite from the music to the film (1948):
_Three Latin American Sketches_ (1972):



Clarinet Concerto (1948):










_Orchestral Variations_ - arr. of _Piano Variations_ (orig. 1930 - arr. 1957):










_Connotations_ (1961-62):


----------



## Granate

Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Jessye Norman*
Wiener Sängerknaben
Konzervereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1982)*

I had a feeling: if I gave some Wiener Philharmoniker popular recordings a second opportunity, they would lift up. I didn't have a positive first impression of the Abbado Mahler No.3. Yesterday night, I gave this another chance because Amazon France currently offers the 1995 remastered 2CDs for 8.89€ all included.

The sound was very clean, and the conducting was broad. In the first movement I really liked the violin solos, but during the 1h40m of the recording I felt I was forced to like it the slightest bit. It felt compelling for me, especially in the milked brass, the solos, and Jessye Norman. The recording quality was quite good, but the performance had such a bunch of deadly boring moments that I thought it wasn't worth the money. It was just compelling.

I hope that DG releases the first Abbado Mahler cycle without the Berlin recordings. That means, only Chicago and Vienna. This one with the latest remaster would be nice to own, but not if I could count with Bernstein or Kubelík set, both having my favourite Mahler No.3s.


----------



## jim prideaux

Slavonic Dance no.8
7th Symphony
In Nature's Realm
Scherzo Capriccioso

Dvorak,performed by Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

London Symphony Orchestra, Witold Rowicki


----------



## Score reader

*MURRAY PERAHIA & THE ENGLISH CHAMBER ORCHESTRA - Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17, K. 453 (II. Andante)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 14
More festive music on a sunny day.


----------



## Judith

Score reader said:


> *MURRAY PERAHIA & THE ENGLISH CHAMBER ORCHESTRA - Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17, K. 453 (II. Andante)*


I have the whole set of piano concertos performed by him. Wonderful pianist!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini *- Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Britten: Matinées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 24
Britten: Soirées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 9
Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque, PP120


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday, in the car: again, the Violin Concerto by George Rochberg by Peter Sheppherd Skaerved, violin; Christopher Lyndon-Gee conducting the Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra...from the NAXOS American series collection...

I don't know any of the musicians here but this is a wonderful recording of an excellent concerto by a 20th century composer. There seems to a good deal of influence coming from late Romanticism, Mahler in particular. I was thinking that with this Rochberg concerto clocking in at over 50 minutes, that if Mahler ever composed a violin concerto it may sound something like this, but not really, as the tone and style is also quite original.


----------



## jim prideaux

Smetana-Ma Vlast performed by Kubelik and the Czech Phil.( Supraphon, 1990 'Prague Spring' performance)


----------



## Taggart

Elegant, refined, tuneful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra,

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Enthusiast

Iberia Book 1: I think I'm in a slightly Spanish mood.


----------



## Joe B

The only art work I could find online:


----------



## Vasks

*Ansell - Plymouth *** Overture (Higgins/Somm)
Parry - Symphony No. 1 (Boughton/Nimbus)*

_the TC banned word was h. o. e._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Wind Concertos

La Stagione Frankfurt, Camerata Köln, Michael Schneider

Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:a1 in A minor for violin (or oboe), strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:-3 Concerto polonoise for Flute, Strings & B.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:h1 in B minor for flute, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 52:B1 in B flat major for two recorders, string orchestra & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 52:F3 in F major for 2 horns, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:C1 in C major for 2 oboes, bassoon, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:-1 in D major for 2 flutes, bassoon/lute, strings & b.c.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Festivals of Rome, Pines of Rome*


----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Hamlet (Arrangement for solo piano)

Risto-Matti Marin

I love a good piano reduction of an orchestral work.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Double Concerto in B Flat, Op.7, No.2

I Musici with Heinz Holliger and Maurice Bourgue on oboes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music
Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Sibelius: Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Sibelius: Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Sibelius: Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
Sibelius: The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 15


----------



## Malx

Gustav Leonhardt - Weckmann & Froberger harpsichord works.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Two intriguing string quartet cycles from Paul Dessau and Hans Werner Henze. As the image is rather fuzzy perhaps I ought to mention that the Dessau quartets are on the cpo label, played by the Neues Leipziger Streichquartett.

String Quartets 1-7 (1932-75):



String Quartets 1-5 (1947-77):


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 108 for the 4th Sunday after Easter. Topper, Haefliger, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.3 in D Major, Op.1, No.3

Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Madeline Foley, cello


----------



## deprofundis

*
Elegant, refined, tuneful.*

Iagree nice pick mister Taggart , cheers, great stuff!


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Symphony in A Major, Op.2, No.4

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## Enthusiast

Fould's Dynamic Triptych, a memorable and impressive work.









Followed by Britten's Piano Concerto. Not, perhaps, the "best" performance but it has some nice touches and is worth hearing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rimsky-Korsakov and Balakirev (1st and 2nd)-Piano Concertos.........Binns, Lloyd-Jones and the English Northern Phil.(Hyperion)

the more I listen to the first by Balakirev-one movement of 13 minutes- the more impressed I am, although it is very much influenced by Chopin.)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartets in G minor and C minor*


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Absolute Jest & Grand Pianola Music* San Francisco Symphony conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas (Absolute Jest) and John Adams (Grand Pianola Music) on SFS Media








This may not be profound music but there is plenty of fun here, especially if you like spotting the Beethoven references in Absolute Jest - largely from the Late Beethoven Quartets.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Van Nes, Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam/De Leeuw (Philips)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op 59, No. 1*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies No.39, 40 & 41*
Richard Strauss with the Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## ZJovicic

Well, we mentioned this guy in a thread, now is the time to check his most famous work.

Edit: To me it sounds quite similar to Beethoven.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Piano Trio in D Minor, Op.101, No.2

Kubelik Trio: Shizuka Ishikawa, violin -- Karel Fiala, cello -- Kvita Bilynska, piano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Schonberg, Dvorak: Verklarte Nacht, Sextet for Strings in A. Talich Quartet, Najnar, Bernasek (Phaia)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

elgars ghost said:


> _Connotations_ (1961-62):


Copland, like his near-contemporary, Stravinsky, changed his style several times throughout his career. Just as Stravinsky took the plunge into serial music, Copland went into a atonal stage with "Connotations". I like to think of Copland as "Rodeo Suite'" turned inside out; with all the same colors and rhythms that characterize Copland's more popular pieces, but also completely different and Ultra-Modern.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Beethoven's 6th "Pastorale" Symphony by Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra...

The above was the first recording I ever heard or owned back in the days of LPs. I came to love it so much, that when I switched over to CDs, it was my very first CD purchase to which I baptized my first CD player. Walter's "Pastorale" is the finest, in my opinion. It breaths; seems to have a Viennese lilt and an even quality that brings Beethoven's obvious love of nature to life. 

Beethoven's 6th is my favorite Beethoven symphony, possibly my favorite symphony bar none. I love it because despite the thunderous quality that characterizes so much of Beethoven's music where one senses the composer fighting some secret war with himself; the 6th shows the composer's more relaxed and gentler self. Except for the brief "storm", the 6th is pure joy and bliss.

Once, when my youngest son was about 7 or 8 years old, we went for hike in the mountains on a summer day. We listened to Beethoven's 6th in the car as we drove through the forest. During the 1st movement, my son said that it sounded like birds waking up in the morning.

What could be more beautiful than that?


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Appalachian Spring":


----------



## KenOC

Boston Charlie said:


> Walter's "Pastorale" is the finest, in my opinion. It breaths; seems to have a Viennese lilt and an even quality that brings Beethoven's obvious love of nature to life.


Still the bestest!


----------



## laurie

Boston Charlie said:


> Today in the car: Beethoven's 6th "Pastorale" Symphony by Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra...
> Once, when my youngest son was about 7 or 8 years old, we went for hike in the mountains on a summer day. We listened to Beethoven's 6th in the car as we drove through the forest. During the 1st movement, my son said that it sounded like birds waking up in the morning.
> 
> What could be more beautiful than that?


..... not much!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #1:


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Listening to "Appalachian Spring":


Excellent listening choice, JoeB!  
I see that this is by a chamber orchestra; is it the full ballet version, too?


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Chamber Sym. Nr.1; Gurrelieder. McCracken, Norman, Troyanos...Boston Sym. Orch./ Ozawa (Philips)


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Excellent listening choice, JoeB!
> I see that this is by a chamber orchestra; is it the full ballet version, too?


This is the 1945 Orchestral Suite. Copeland shortened the original full ballet for Martha Graham by about 10 minutes.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Partita in E Flat, Murray B16

Swiss Wind Soloists


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms:* Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor; *Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B Flat Major*

Clifford Curzon, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Eduard van Beinum

* Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Josef Krips


----------



## Pugg

​
Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Stéphane Denève


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 24.

23 and 24 are my favourite Mozart piano concertos. I first encountered them 30 years ago on cassette, played by Clifford Curzon.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev*- Violin concertos nos.1 & 2

Nathan Milstein, violin

Philharmonia Orchestra, dir. Carlo Maria Giulini / New Philharmonia Orchestra, dir. Rafael Fruhbeck de Brugos

EMI His Master's Voice SXLP 30235 - UK stereo pressing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Turandot

Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Zubin Metha conducting


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantata*

CD 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alexander Knaifel: Lukomoriye. New album on ECM


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Orchestral Works

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, John Lanchbery

Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: La jolie fille de Perth suite
Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Bizet: Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major


----------



## jim prideaux

Boston Charlie said:


> Today in the car: Beethoven's 6th "Pastorale" Symphony by Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra...
> 
> The above was the first recording I ever heard or owned back in the days of LPs. I came to love it so much, that when I switched over to CDs, it was my very first CD purchase to which I baptized my first CD player. Walter's "Pastorale" is the finest, in my opinion. It breaths; seems to have a Viennese lilt and an even quality that brings Beethoven's obvious love of nature to life.
> 
> Beethoven's 6th is my favorite Beethoven symphony, possibly my favorite symphony bar none. I love it because despite the thunderous quality that characterizes so much of Beethoven's music where one senses the composer fighting some secret war with himself; the 6th shows the composer's more relaxed and gentler self. Except for the brief "storm", the 6th is pure joy and bliss.
> 
> Once, when my youngest son was about 7 or 8 years old, we went for hike in the mountains on a summer day. We listened to Beethoven's 6th in the car as we drove through the forest. During the 1st movement, my son said that it sounded like birds waking up in the morning.
> 
> What could be more beautiful than that?


as a result of your inspiring post I am listening to this recording.....admittedly on YT and through small 'earbuds' at work but I 'get it' !!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 17


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Violin Concertos

Polish Chamber orchestra , Yehudi Menuhin

Disc 1


----------



## Flamme

https://player.allclassical.org/
Piano Trio No. 39 in G (with "Gypsy Rondo")

Haydn, Joseph

Arden Trio


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - concertante, chamber and piano works this morning and afternoon. The eight symphonies are the cornerstone of this often-overlooked composer, but I love dipping into his other works. He wasn't an original in the strictest sense of the word, but he certainly had a gift for bringing about a synthesis of various points of reference from Bach through to jazz which yielded intriguing results.

Two suites for solo violin (1927):
Two sonatas for solo violin (1927):



_Kleine Suite_ (c.1924-6):
_Suite no.2_ (c.1924-26):
_Jazz Toccata and Fugue_ (1927-28):
_Sonatina_ (1931):
Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):



String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):
String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):



_Concerto funebre_ for violin and strings (1939 - rev. 1959):
Concerto for piano, wind instruments and percussion (1953):










Concerto for viola, piano, wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):


----------



## Pugg

*Anna Moffo sings French arias*

1. La Fille Du Régiment: Chacun le sait, chacun le dit
2. La Damnation de Faust: D'amour l'ardente flamme
3. Hérodiade: "Celui dont la parole....Il est doux, il est bon"
4. Hamlet: Mais quelle est cette belle...À vos jeux, mes amis "Mad Scene"
5. Les Pecheurs de Perles: O Dieu Brahma!
6. Robert le Diable: Robert, toi que j'aime
7. Roméo et Juliette: Je veux vivre dans le rêve
8. Werther: Letter Scene
9. Louise: Depuis le jour


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole, Mother Goose Suite, Alborada Del Gracioso.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets No. 1 and 2

Alban Berg Quartett

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13


----------



## Vasks

*Aliabiev - Overture to "The Magic Drum" (Korsakov/MCA)
Taneyev - Suite de Concert (Mordkovitch/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

It has a more serious approach, the incomparable Max van Egmond and Kurt Equiluz, I really love it.
I would not miss these recordings,it has a approach that is in my view the ideal way,right to the core of the content,that's how I feel it.
When I only listen to the intensions and put the shortcomings aside such as the problems of the brass players I can not say otherwise than say that I love these set of cantatas.
I am very lucky to have another set,different in approach and I have already heard so many beautiful things and I'm just starting!
It is very promising. 










CD 17
So I continue this voyage with another recording of this beautiful set of cantatas.


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Sibelius's Symphony No. 3 (didn't quite get to it last day I was in at work) which I really enjoyed, on to some Haydn (Quartets No 4-6).


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Pietro il Grande

Vito Priante (Pietro il Grande), Alessandro Codeluppi (Carlo Scavronski), Rosa Anna Peraino (Madama Fritz), Giulio Mastrototaro (Ser Cuccupis), Claudio Sgura (Firman-Trombest), Vittorio Bari (Hondediski), Michele Bruno (Notaio), Rosa Sorice (Annetta Mazepa)

Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Marco Berdondini


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to some Strauss...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano*

Respighi was trying to get music from getting off track by slipping into atonality, so he proposed Gregorian Chant as something to base current music on. So this concerto is very modal-sounding. Actually, it almost sounds like something Lindsey Sterling would commission.


----------



## KirbyH

I will say this for all of the symphonies thus far released in Nelson's ongoing cycle - they're good, very, very good. I think Nelsons has a grip on these symphonies that is to be admired among his peers, finding a little bit of that old school, dark hued Germanic iron with the perspective of youth. I suppose, in a word, they are vigorous. I've listened repeatedly to the 3rd symphony (it was this performance that made me a full convert to the work - why Nelsons, I can't entirely say) but there's a lot to love in this conductor's vision. He gives full heed to the low, torque-y support that Bruckner wrote into his low strings and brass, and goes from there. As someone who looks for propulsiveness in Bruckner, I'd say that's a flaming good start.

But to say this about the 7th - it never becomes static, as is easy to do. The Leipzig Gewandhaus are the originators of this score, after all, and it's very easy to tell they've got it in their bones. There's a glow that I refuse to call autumnal but listening to it in spring, it's a bit like beholding late summer golds and oranges, a closure to a week or month, whatever you choose to infer. The second movement is respectful without ever getting boggy - a plus - and Nelsons has the long game in mind, thank goodness. It could easily be wam bam thank you ma'am but he keeps the heavy artillery scaled back so that they never overwhelm, and that's to be praised in a symphony full of far more lyricism than explosiveness. I'm probably seeing too much into it, but I like this reading, paired with a conductor and orchestra who very much know what they're doing.

As to the filler, it's pure drama - can we have Nelsons conducting more full length Wagner?


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. Beethoven Piano Trios, Op. 1/3 & the "Archduke"--played by the Freddy Kempf Trio on a BIS hybrid SACD. First class performances & sound quality. Recommended: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Ar...976&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+kempf+trio+sacd

2. William Schuman String Quartets 2, 3, & 5, played by the Lydian String Quartet. On first listen, I found these works to be very interesting, especially the 5th String Quartet composed in 1987. The Lyds are in their element here. Judging by these quartets, Schuman is clearly an important American composer, & I hope to explore more of his music in the coming months: https://www.amazon.com/William-Schu...500811&sr=1-1&keywords=william+schuman+lydian

3. Marcelle Meyer playing Ravel: from the French EMI box set: I was a little disappointed with the sound quality, finding her piano a bit clangorous (& I hope the whole set isn't like that). But I found Meyer's interpretations to be utterly fascinating. Next up will be her Debussy Preludes. As a young woman Meyer worked on the Preludes with Debussy, and gave the first ever all-Debussy piano recital, which included the world premiere of his Etudes. So, I had hoped there might be at least one or two Debussy's Etudes in the box set, along with some works by Satie, whose music she also championed (as Meyer was Satie's favorite pianist, & it was Satie that introduced her to Debussy), but no such luck: https://www.amazon.com/Ses-Enregist...qid=1524501256&sr=1-5&keywords=marcelle+meyer

4. Ebene Quartet playing the SQs of Debussy, Ravel, & Faure. Very fine, energetic, youthful, virtuosic playing:https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Debuss...4501710&sr=1-1&keywords=ebene+quartet+debussy. Though I missed some of the deeper insights & "other worldliness" provided by ensembles like the Parkanyi, Alban Berg, Orlando, Ysaye, & Melos quartets.

5. Merel Quartet playing two of Mozart's six "Haydn" Quartets. Alfred Brendel has spoken highly of this quartet, & it's easy to see why; although they've had some personnel changes since this Mozart recording was made: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...8&qid=1524501921&sr=1-2&keywords=Mozart+Merel

6. Orlando Consort, singing Motets by Josquin Desprez on DG Archiv: a desert island disc in my collection: https://www.amazon.com/Desprez-Mote...02037&sr=1-1&keywords=orlando+consort+desprez, and singing the Motets of Philippe de Vitry: which was an early recording the Orlandos made for Raum Klang, prior to signing with DG Archiv, and I think it's one of their best: https://www.amazon.com/Philippe-Vit...2102&sr=1-1&keywords=orlando+consort+de+vitry

7. "Guillaume Dufay: Voyage en Italie", motets & chansons that Dufay composed during his years in Italy, sung by La Reverdie: another desert island disc in my collection: https://www.amazon.com/Voyage-Italy...1524502301&sr=1-1&keywords=dufay+italy+arcana


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eg veit i himmerike ei borg, Norwegian folk song. First with Agnes Buen Garnås, then Trio Mediæval.


----------



## Flamme

Now this is peachy...:devil: Or figgy...




Really good, fitting choice of musica...


----------



## bharbeke

First, the good:

*Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 "From My Life"*
Pavel Haas Quartet

Jacck recommended this, and there are a lot of really interesting ideas in this quartet. The Spotify version would not play the second half of the first movement, so I would like to hear another version of it sometime.

*Salieri: The Cave of Trofonio Overture*
Michael Dittrich, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra

This was a pleasant surprise on the radio.

Now, the cream of the crop:

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5*
Sarah Chang, Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra

I had listened to this exact same performance another day, but this time, it spoke to my ears in a much more pleasing way, bumping it up to must-hear status.

*Bach: Keyboard Concerto in G minor BWV 975*
Alexandre Tharaud

*Carl Friedrich Abel: Symphony No. 4, Op. 7*
Adrian Shepherd, Cantilena

*Franz Danzi: Fantasia on Mozart's "La ci darem la mano"*
Sabine Meyer, Jorg Faerber, Wurttemburg Chamber Orchestra

This compares favorably to Mozart's Clarinet Concerto. I don't think I've heard better clarinet playing, not even in Weber.


----------



## laurie

Flamme said:


> Now this is peachy...:devil: Or figgy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good, fitting choice of musica...


I have two comments ...
1) _None_ of this music would be on _my_ playlist for this, um, purpose, & ....
2) .... it's _*45*_ minutes long?!? :lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Ades: Living Toys* on EMI Classics








The disc also has, in addition to Living toys:
- Arcadiana
- Sonata Da Caccia
- The Origin of The Harp
- Gefriolsae Me

This disc was my first introduction to Thomas Ades, and it's a pretty good introduction as it has a variety of genres and stylesn from orchestral to chamber and choral.

I must say I find Ades a thoroughly engaging composer. His music can be frenetic at times, but also frequently atmospheric. I find the musical line is pretty clear throughout, so don't consider the music difficult. The composer was born in 1971, so he's a decade and a half younger than me!


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: St. Quartets 1-- 4. New Vienna St. Quart. (Philips)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach Cantatas.*


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur & My Father Knew Charles Ives * BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams with Tracy Silverman (electric violin) in The Dharma - on Nonesuch















Characterful pieces.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Bizet.... Nicely melodic and fun.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3

Gary Graffman / George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra

Recorded 1966


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Gamble said:


> Some Bizet.... Nicely melodic and fun.


A beautiful Symphony indeed and by far my favourite recording. Beecham had an elegant affinity for French music.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Flamme said:


> Now this is peachy...:devil: Or figgy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good, fitting choice of musica...


Shouldn't this be for falling asleep after...? (I like a lot of this music, just making a comment as to when I'd like to listen to it with relation to the title)

And where's Bolero?


----------



## Enthusiast

Another piece by Foulds - Apotheosis, a musical poem for violin and orchestra, played by Daniel Hope with CBSO conducted by Sakari Oramo. Perhaps not as impressive as the Dynamic Triptych but again it convinces as major music.









Followed by my favourite recording of On Wenlock Edge (it has to be the chamber version) with a relatively young James Gilchrist (what a lovely voice!) and Anna Tilbrook with the Fitzwilliam Quartet. I went on to listen to the Warlock (The Curlew), a work I love. Gilchrist's voice may not be bleak enough for this piece but he is still good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas Nos. 21 and 42
*


----------



## stejo

Dvorak "The american"
Leipziger Streichquartett
Recorded at Konzerthaus der Abtai Marienmünster
Great recording on SACD but not as good as the recording from Quartetto Italiano on vinyl via Phillips.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chopin-The Piano Concertos performed by Arrau, Inbal and the LPO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Symphony in C.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tallis, Motets*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two exuberant discs with which to end the evening.

In 1938, 45 minutes of Offenbach's toothsome snippets were arranged by Manuel Rosenthal from the original piano scores to form the music to the ballet _Gaîté Parisienne_. Seventeen years later Rosenthal put together _Offenbachiana_, a suite of four movements extracted from three of Offenbach's operettas. Rosenthal himself conducted these vivid performances at the tender age of 92.



There's little doubt that Louis Moreau Gottschalk's unusual lineage, multi-cultural upbringing and near-ceaseless travelling contributed to the Latin-Creole-Caribbean exotica in which much of his music is steeped. His was a life less ordinary and he certainly packed a lot into his forty years. Of the material here, all bar three of the pieces are orchestral arrangements of some of Gottschalk's more popular piano works, including _La Bananier_, _Tournament Galop_ and _The Dying Poet_. His most celebrated orchestral composition, the Symphony no.1 known as _A Night in the Tropics_, is also here in an arrangement made from Gottschalk's score for large orchestra by Richard Rosenberg, the conductor featured on the disc below.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Johnmusic

Magnificent- Glad to be back on-line.
Joan Sutherland The Age of Bel Canto CBC Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, 1963


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## ZJovicic

This symphony is very unique in that it intentionally explores different historical styles. First movement is in style of Bach and Handel, the second is in style of Mozart and Haydn, the third in Beethoven's style and the fourth in Romantic style. It was composed in 1839 by Louis Spohr.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Serkin Plays Beethoven Favorites
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M2X 788, 2 × Vinyl, LP, US, 1962.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 6/8/9
Murray Perahia


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.35 in B Flat

Dennis Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arnold Krug*: String Sextet & Piano Quartet

Linos Ensemble

Krug: Piano Quartet, Op. 16
Krug: String Sextet, Op. 68


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
_ Horn Concertos: Felix Klieser
_
Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian

Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53)
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Mozart: Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## Pugg

​
* Schubert*: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'

Andras Schiff (piano), Clemens Hagen (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Lukas Hagen (cello), Alois Posch (double bass)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodaly*- Psalmus hungaricus- The peacock variations
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, dir. Istvan Kertesz
Lajos Kozma with Brighton Festival Chorus & Wandsworth School Boy's Choir

Decca SXL 6497 - Original UK stereo pressing. ED4 labels.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: I Lombardi alla prima crociata

Sylvia Sass (Giselda), Enzio di Cesare (Arvino), Giorgio Lamberti (Oronte), Kolos Kováts (Pagano), József Gregor (Acciano)

Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Hungarian State Opera Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Flamme

Birds chirping, small plane above, kids in the school yard nearby...


----------



## ZJovicic

Very powerful symphony, a great new finding.


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana, Kodály & Schubert-* String Quartets

Végh Quartet


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

Back to Bach CD 18


----------



## Enthusiast

Chausson's Symphony. Not a work I listen to often but it makes a nice change within the Romantic symphonic literature.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* - Chamber Music

The Nash Ensemble

Disc1


----------



## Judith

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


Going to see the no 2 being performed this evening live by Endellion SQ


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Goyescas

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

Granados: El Pelele
Granados: Goyescas (piano suite)


----------



## Enthusiast

Two pieces by Schnittke. The Piano Trio (with its haunting yet powerful Adagio) and the Piano Quintet. Great music very well played.


----------



## Guest

*Demessieux*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: The Seasons, Op. 37b, et al.

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Tchaikovsky: Aveu Passioné in E minor
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 51
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart*
'Prussian' String Quartets:
String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K575
String Quartet No. 22 in B Flat Major, K589
String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K590
'Hoffmeister' String Quartet
String Quartet No. 20 in D Major, K499
*Leipziger Streichquartett* [MD&G, 2010]

Sometimes I think that K.499 is the most sublime of all of Mozart's sublime 10 mature string quartets. Especially impressive is the long opening Allegretto, refined in a typically Mozartian way but it is unusually intense and expressive too. The quartet has been described as "despairing under a mask of gaiety."

Still I find it difficult to name a favourite amongst these 10 works - it's usually the last one I've listened to, in which I have revisited numerous well-known delights and discovered something new as well.

The Leipzig Quartet are satisfying in this repertoire, and well recorded by MD&G - but the acoustic is rather too resonant which is a little disappointing.


----------



## Vasks

*Diepenbrock - Overture to "The Birds" (Vonk/Chandos)
Wagenaar - Saul and David (Chailly/London)
Vermeulen - Symphony #7 (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
* Massenet*: Cendrillon

Frederica von Stade (Cendrillon), Nicolai Gedda (Le Prince Charmant), Jane Berbié (Mme. de la Haltière), Jules Bastin (Pandolfe), Ruth Welting (La Fée), Teresa Cahill (Noémie), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Dorothée)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Brahms and Beethoven...


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You* Barbara Hannigan and the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & winter








Here is another approachable recent work. It's the only music I know by Abrahamsen. Should listen to some of his other works as I find this very attractive.


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Chopin - Yevgeny Sudbin.

These variations are growing on me - or it could be Sudbin's playing that's hitting the spot.


----------



## WildThing

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*

Eugen Jochum: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of Olivier Messiaen this evening.

_Messe de la Pentecôte_ (1949-50):
_Livre d'orgue_ (1951):
_(9) Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ (1969):



_Chronochromie (Time-Colour)_ for large orchestra (1959-60):
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead)_ for wind, brass and percussion (1964):
_La Ville d'En-haut (The City on High)_ for solo piano, wind, brass and percussion (1987):


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner*

Symphony NO.8


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bachianas Brasileiras (No's 1 - 6)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mystery bird song in our neighbors tree


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Chopin-The Piano Concertos performed by Arrau, Inbal and the LPO.


.....and again this evening as I return home from work.

I find it disconcerting that there is clear criticism of the first concerto to be found, and particularly of the outer movements. The first movement is so evocative I find it difficult to understand why anyone would be so negative.


----------



## Merl

This lovely disc on the way to and from work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20 and Symphony No. 38*

Remastering techniques are so good, it's hard to believe these were recorded in 1936-37.


----------



## starthrower

Piano music
String quartet


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## pmsummer

RESPONSORIA PRO HEBDOMADA SANCTA
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Capella Montana Gambenensemble
Capella Montana
Ludwig Gossner - conductor
_
MDG_


----------



## bharbeke

If you want your performance of Carnival of the Animals to be humorous, you may like this video:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail. Listening to "The Black Knight":


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Szymanowski
*
Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Debussy: Estampes (3) (Complete)
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: Pour le piano
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Szymanowski: Prelude and Fugue in C sharp minor


----------



## deprofundis

Goodnight dear talk classical menber, tonight im listening to good old modern work of Penderick, and what a behemot i choosen in his work his Magnificat+ kadisz and the entombement of christ woaw major work here .

I rank them up high has his cult St Luke Passion, the material his that strong, the man never ceazed to amazed me, whit is uter genieous , his panorama , the atmosphere the pallet of color his impressive, ii almost forgot i will revisited Te Deum, it did not strock me at the first listen , but it grown on me so far, i can says Penderecki is one of my favoriite classical composer among a list of solid 25 composer(all era mix all togheter.

Penderecki music is cerebral,,, intellectual, riveting(especially is earlly work pre 1975), all do i like some of his work past this factis date..the cd whit cantiicum canticorum+ the tremendeous cosmic trip out kosmogonia.

He is among my favorite 3 of Poland for sur Luthoslawsky and Baird being thee two other.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53, /Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert* Natalie Dessay (soprano)
& Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebesbotschaft, D957 No.1
Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, D877/4
Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
Schubert: Suleika I, D720


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Nocturnes & *Ravel*: Rapsodie espagnole

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Pugg

​* Ernani:* Giuseppe Verdi

Giorgio Lamberti (tenor), Sylvia Sass (soprano), Lajos Miller (baritone), Maria Takacs (soprano), Kolos Kovats (bass), Pal Kovacs (baritone), Andras Molnar (tenor)

Hungarian State Opera Chorus, Hungarian People's Army Male Chorus, Hungarian State Opera Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Hans Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You* Barbara Hannigan and the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & winter
> View attachment 103132
> 
> 
> Here is another approachable recent work. It's the only music I know by Abrahamsen. Should listen to some of his other works as I find this very attractive.


I also loved that record. It led me to try this excellent recent issue









and although, as chamber music, it comes from the other end of the spectrum it might serve your purpose as well as letting you hear how Abrahamsen developed over time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dessau - two discs of orchestral works from one of the leading musical figures in what was the German Democratic Republic.

Symphony no.2 (1934 - rev. 1962):
_In memoriam Bertolt Brecht_ (1957):
_Bach-Variationen_ (1963):
_Symphonische-Mozart-Adaptation_ - orchestral reworking of the String Quintet in E-flat K.614 (1965):
_Meer der Stürme_ [_Orchestermusik Nr.2_] (1967):
_Lenin_ [_Orchestermusik Nr.3_] (1969):
_Orchestermusik Nr.4_ (1973):


----------



## Enthusiast

L'Arpeggiata and Christina Pluhar - I guess you either love or hate this sort of treatment of relatively early music. I love it.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 20


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, it has been 

Mahler Symphony no 1
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
Wonderful performance. Loved it. Thank you Pugg for posting about this one

Mozart Symphony no 41
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner
Heard final movement on radio and inspired me to listen to it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I used to find this music difficult but now I can't work out why. It seems enormously accessible - in part, at least, because its roots are so clearly within "the tradition". I listened to this wonderful record









and, wanting to hear more music for strings after Messages, rounded it of with Livre from this


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos.21, 15 & 23

Alfred Brendel, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart*
'Haydn' Quartets
String Quartet No.14 in G major, K.387 
String Quartet No.15 in D minor, K.421/417b 
String Quartet No.16 in E-flat major, K.428/421b 
String Quartet No.17 in B-flat major, K.458 
String Quartet No.18 in A major, K.464 
String Quartet No.19 in C major, K.465 
*Leipziger Streichquartett* [MD&G, 2010]

The other three discs in the box I listened to yesterday. Beautifully done, but one could wish that the recording engineers had damped down the reverb somewhat - it spoils an otherwise outstanding release.

I see that the Leipziger Streichquartett have subsequently recorded all of Mozart's early string quartets, and the Gramophone review is very positive, so I'll no doubt be acquiring those in due course.


----------



## Pugg

*Falla*: El Sombrero de tres picos & El Amor Brujo

Colette Boky (soprano), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Enthusiast

There are many good recordings of the Franck symphony and I think this, despite no mention of it on the front cover, is one of the best. The Faure is also really good!


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I used to find this music difficult but now I can't work out why. It seems enormously accessible - in part, at least, because its roots are so clearly within "the tradition". I listened to this wonderful record
> 
> View attachment 103143
> 
> 
> and, wanting to hear more music for strings after Messages, rounded it of with Livre from this
> 
> View attachment 103144


Interesting,I just purchased this set today. I like to plunge in the deep once and a while


----------



## Guest

*Bartok*

String Quartet No.5


----------



## Pugg

​ Barber - Various Works

Sylvia McNair

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a
Barber: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17


----------



## Guest

*Telemann*


----------



## Pugg

​
_The Art of the Prima Donna_

*Dame Joan Sutherland *(soprano)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Arne: Artaxerxes
Arne: The Soldier Tir'd of War's Alarms (Artaxerxes)
Bellini: Care compagne, et voi, teneri amici ... Come per me sereno (from La Sonnambula)
Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bellini: O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Gounod: Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Handel: Samson: Let the bright seraphim
Meyerbeer: O beau pays de la Touraine (from Les Huguenots)
Mozart: Martern aller Arten (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rossini: Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi: Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Jansons with the Oslo Phil. I'm wondering if I need to add his cycle to Karajan's in my collection.


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Overture in C (Bade/Koch)
Brahms - Three Intermezzi, Op. 117 (Lupu/London)
Gernsheim - Symphony #3 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Guest

Vasks said:


> *Joachim - Overture in C (Bade/Koch)
> Brahms - Three Intermezzi, Op. 117 (Lupu/London)
> Gernsheim - Symphony #3 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


Brahms / Lupu,great playing !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Rozhdestvensky with the USSR State Radio and Television Orchestra play this symphony the way I like it to sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Pli Selon Pli
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

The 1/15/39 recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs 1-3 from the _Steve Reich: Works 1965-1995_ box this evening.

_It's Gonna Rain_ for tape (1965):
_Come Out_ for tape (1966):
_Piano Phase_ for two pianos (1967):
_Four Organs_ for four electronic organs and maraca (1970):
_Drumming_ for four pairs of tuned bongo drums, three marimbas, three glockenspiels, two female voices, whistling and piccolo (1970-71):
_Clapping Music_ for duet (1972):
_Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ_ (1973):
_Six Marimbas_ - arrangement of _Six Pianos_ (orig. 1973 - arr. 1986):


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"*
Kertesz, London Symphony Orchestra

This is a fantastic rendition of this symphony! The first movement is brimming with more power and intensity than I've ever heard in Dvorak's ninth. Thanks to MattB for recommending this set, and I'll be listening to more of it later.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Really glad I found out about this composer...


----------



## Guest

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Very soothing and melodic music (at least the first piece.. and if I recall, most of the rest)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet.*

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## distantprommer

On YouTube:

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Elina Garanca (MS)

Damen des Sächsischen Staatsopernchores Dresden
Kinderchor der Sächsischen Staatsoper Dresden
Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden

Christian Thielemann, conductor

An excellent performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ferneyhough, Funerailles*

I usually shy away from Ferneyhough because of all that New Complexity stuff, but this one is nice.


----------



## jim prideaux

Robert Gamble said:


> Really glad I found out about this composer...


I had exactly the same reaction to my own initial listening to Myaskovsky.......have you heard the 27th yet-I was 'blown away'!!!

tonight-Dvorak Cello Concerto performed by Mork, Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic-coupled with one of the works by Tchaikovsky I do enjoy....the Rococo Variations.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Sergey Khachatryan, Orchestre National de France, Kurt Masur.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

One reviewer said of this recording, "One hears a kind of abstract perfection that is fascinating on its own terms, but conveys little of the composer's restless dynamism, nervous energy, and brio." I would add, don't bother listening to this one outside of its curiosity value.


----------



## Robert Gamble

jim prideaux said:


> I had exactly the same reaction to my own initial listening to Myaskovsky.......have you heard the 27th yet-I was 'blown away'!!!
> 
> tonight-Dvorak Cello Concerto performed by Mork, Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic-coupled with one of the works by Tchaikovsky I do enjoy....the Rococo Variations.


The 27th was the one I started with.  And the Cello Concerto, with its spectacular first movement. The 8th and 10th will take a bit more getting used to, but I did enjoy the listen.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Taggart

Elegant. Exquisitely constructed. Tinged with melancholy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Scriabin Symphony no. 3 with Oslo Phil./Petrenko. I might have heard it before and have always liked the composer.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 3 in F. The entire Pacifica cycle is very fine and includes quartets from Shostakovich's contemporaries. The boxed set is priced nicely.


----------



## Rmathuln

Debussy Images Pour Orchestre


----------



## cougarjuno

*Sinding - Symphonies nos. 1 & 2*

Norwegian Radio Orchestra/ Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Sonata

Bach: Well Tempered Clavier, played by Richter









Rubbra: String Quartets 1,3,4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto in G Major, RV 331*

Carmignola with the Venice Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Scriabin - Symphony #2 and Symphony #4 "The Poem of Ecstasy".
The Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Riccardo Muti. EMI.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'


----------



## KirbyH

Nothing terribly adventurous today, as I was busy with work and other things. I enjoy both of Karajan's readings of The Planets, although they are different enough to justify hearing both. The Vienna Phil one is all power and pungency, not least of all thanks to those oboes and horns. It's a very winds forward reading, to me, and Decca coaxes wonderful sounds out of the Sofiensaal. I'm honestly surprised that Karajan handled this work as well as he did, and some grotesque part of me wonders what he would have made of Elgar's symphonies. Oh, the realms of fantasy are boundless.

In all honesty, you could get away with this being your only copy of this work, if you don't mind a lack of bite in the organ part. Of course, The Planets is so much more than that moment, and this is the same Vienna Phil that would record all of Solti's Wagner for the era, so if you're a fan of that particular sound, I can't recommend this set enough.


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann: Verismo Arias

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Boito: Dai campi, dai prati (Mefistofele)
Boito: Giunto sul passo estremo (from Mefistofele)
Cilea: È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)
Cilea: L'anima ho stanca (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Cilea: La dolcissima effigie (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Giordano, U: Amor ti vieta (from Fedora)
Giordano, U: Come un bel dì di maggio (from Andrea Chénier)
Giordano, U: Ecco l'altare ... la mamma morte ... Vicino a te ... La nostra morte (from (from Andrea Chénier)
Giordano, U: Un dì, all' azzurro spazio (from Andrea Chénier)
Leoncavallo: Recitar!...Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)
Leoncavallo: Testa adorata (from La bohème)
Mascagni: Apri la tua finestra (from Iris)
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni: Mamma, quel vino (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mascagni: Viva il vino spumeggiante (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Ponchielli: Cielo e mar! (from La Gioconda)
Ponchielli: Si… questa estrema grazia (from I Lituani)
Refice: Ombra di Nube
Zandonai: Giulietta, son io (from Giulietta e Romeo)


----------



## Pugg

​DVORAK - Symphony 9 & 5

KERTESZ V.P

*Decca SXL2289*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: The Four Seasons

Federico Agostini (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Josquin13

I recently listened to John Harbison's String Quartets 1-4, as played by the Lydian Quartet. I'm a fan of Harbison's SQs, & would recommend hearing them:






https://www.amazon.com/First-Four-S...keywords=John+Harbison+string+quartets+Lydian

Today, I also listened to Joonas Kokkonen's 3rd String Quartet, with it's starkly beautiful Adagio that reminds me a little bit of a Late Beethoven SQ. I think this is an important 20th century work:






https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...r=1-2&keywords=joonas+kokkonen+string+quartet

Then, tonight, I opened a new arrival--box set of the complete recordings of pianist Maryla Jonas, and played her former LP record (now on CD) of "Piano Miniatures", plus Schumann's Kinderscenen. Jonas is one of the greatest pianists I've ever heard. This box set is something very special, & not to missed: https://www.amazon.com/Maryla-Jonas...8&qid=1524726584&sr=1-1&keywords=maryla+jonas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: The Creation

(sung in German)

Lucia Popp, Werner Hollweg, Kurt Moll, Helena Dose & Benjamin Luxon

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Score reader

*Alexei Ogrintchouk & The Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra - Mozart Oboe Concerto in C Major K314*









I can never get enough of the _Rondo: Allegretto_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs 4-5 from the _Steve Reich: Works 1965-1995_ box this morning, plus three works by Pierre Boulez.

_Music for 18 Musicians_ (1976):
_Eight Lines_ for string octet, two flutes/piccolos, two clarinets/bass clarinets and two pianos (1983):
_Tehillim_ for two sopranos, two mezzo-sopranos and ensemble [Texts: _Book of Psalms_] (1981):



_Le Marteau sans maître_ for alto voice, flute, viola, guitar, vibraphone, and percussion [Texts: René Char] (1953-55 - rev. 1957):
_Dérive 1_ for flute, 'A' clarinet, violin, cello, vibraphone and piano (1984):
_Dérive 2_ for cor anglais, 'A' clarinet, bassoon, 'F' horn, marimba, vibraphone, harp and piano quartet (1988 - rev. 2002):


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Pianoconcerto No.3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Op.59 No.2 "rasumovsky"


----------



## Marinera

Just finished listening to *Philip Glass *- Satyagraha Act3 - King









Now *Philip* *Glass* - Koyaanisqatsi on youtube. I'll have to buy it one of these days.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Sonata

A pair of *Bruckner symphonies*. Bruckner is my current favorite symphonist, I really dig the sprawling grandeur of his works

0, Simone Young









7, Karajan


----------



## starthrower

1-4


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Hrabina" (Satanowski/cpo)
Rossini - Andante con variazione (Rampal/Sony)
Rheinberger - Abendlied (Helbich/MDG)
Mackenzie - Piano Concerto "Scottish" (Osborne/Hyperion)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5, while driving to and from various places.

I've said before that I think it's a very fine account, but in the car, especially when the brass gets busy, it sounds even better.


----------



## D Smith

Falla: Three Corner Hat. Ansermet/Suisse Romande. Lively and engaging; excellent performance.


----------



## Marinera

*Caldara* - Per Il Mar del Pianto Mio

Maria Cristina Kiehr, soprano; Rene Jacobs - direction


----------



## Judith

Today's marathon repertoire has been

Shostakovich
Symphony no 9
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko
From the symphony box set. Think this is my favourite Shostakovich symphony

Schumann 
Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Conducted by Christoph Eschenbach
Well this one is so sublime. Love the beginning of it, so dark and haunting as if one can tell how Schumann felt when he had composed it.

Brahms 
Symphony no 1
Haydn Variations
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
from the symphony box set

Rachmaninov
Symphony no 2
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Mahler
Symphony no 5
Klaus Tennstedt
Love the slow movement. So sublime


----------



## Selby

Oddly (for me), I've had Brahms on the brain; that's how my morning began:

*Brahms *
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1 (1865-73)
_Alban Berg Quarttet_

*Webern *
5 Lieder on poems by R. Dehmel (1906-08)
_Christiane Oelze / Eric Schneider_

*Ravel*
Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie (1898)
_Charles Dutoit / Orchestre symphonique de Montréal_

*Xenakis*
Achorripsis (1957)
_Arturo Tamayo / Orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg_

*Webern*
Piano Quintet (1907)
_Pierre Boulez / Ensemble Intercontemporain_

*Kurtág*
4 Capriccios, Op. 9 (1969-70)
_Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko|Schönberg / Netherlands Radio Choir_


----------



## Guest

*Hugo Wolf*

Schwarzkopf is very good in these songs but Ameling is at the same level.

Time for the turntable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Arrived today. I have given it a hearing. Interesting that there are many bits that seem distinctive of Ferneyhough - I hadn't expected to be that clear about his voice especially as I only know his works for small string groups (mostly quartet) and the pieces on this CD are for orchestra or unaccompanied choir. I think the Missa Brevis is maybe the most memorable from this first listen.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Moeran: Sym. in g. Handley
Martin: Der Cornet--Huttenlocher
Martin: Der Cornet--Stotijn
Pettersson: Violin Concerto Nr.1
Pettersson: Violin Concerto Nr.2


Pettersson: Concerto Nr.1 for Violin and String Quartet; 4 Improv. for Violin, Viola and Cello; Fuga in E for Oboe, Clarinet and Basson; Fantasy for Viola solo; Lamento for Piano. Hoelscher, Mandelring Quartet, Schweitzer Quintet, Scheitbach, Banfield (CPO)


----------



## Tristan

*Widor* - Symphony for Organ No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42/1









This work is so much more than just the famous toccata. It's nice to hear the other movements, in particular the 1st and 2nd, which I prefer to the finale. I'm curious to hear Widor's other organ "symphonies".


----------



## KJ von NNJ

On U-Tube. A wonderfully passionate and urgent live performance of Mahler 3. It was recorded in 1981. The Minnesota Orchestra conducted by Klaus Tennstedt. Astonishing.
Very rarely do I ever download anything, well.......I downloaded this. A must for any red-blooded Mahlerian. Rare and essential. Who cares about a wrong note here or there when a performance is this great?


----------



## KirbyH

Unfortunately, only time for one masterpiece today, so I made it count. I've been re-reading Alex Ross's "The Rest Is Noise" (one of those essential texts on the subject, and perhaps my favorite book ever) and in the chapter about Schoenberg I rather enjoyed his description of the prelude: "a steam bath of E flat major." Yes, absolutely yes. Thus, I took this work in on my way home and then on the stereo thereafter.

About the performance itself - luxury, pure luxury. Very well sung, very well played. Jessye Norman is a magnificent Tove, easily riding over Schoenberg's hyper-extensive orchestra. There's nothing less than excellent here, only I wish it was digital so we could have juuuust that little more depth, but that's nitpicking.


----------



## Rogerx

Mr. Andsnes must be one of the finest pianist from this time, excellent recorded.


----------



## Tristan

*Schubert* - Overture in the Italian Style, D. 591

If you hadn't told me this was by Schubert, I might very well have guessed Rossini. It's almost a bit of a humorous work in that regard.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72

Bernstein conducts this outstanding recording, Kollo and Janowitz are almost unbeatable.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 5

Herbert von Karajan / Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1960


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103187

Another great pianist from this time, Mr. Sudbin plays two famous concertos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs 6-7 from the _Steve Reich: Works 1965-1995_ box this morning, plus two works by Magnus Lindberg.

_The Desert Music_ for chorus and orchestra [Text: William Carlos Williams] (1983):
_Sextet_ for percussion and two pianos/synthesisers (1984-85):
_New York Counterpoint_ for multi-tracked clarinet (1985):



_Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski)_ for orchestra (1994):
_Engine_ for chamber orchestra (1996):


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 22


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Mr. Andsnes must be one of the finest pianist from this time, excellent recorded.


I have this CD. Beautiful


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103189

Great album by Jonas Kaufmann, Puccini arias


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité


----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN A GARDEN GREEN
_Pavan - Newarke Seidge - Four-part ayres - Fantasia-suite_
*John Jenkins*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs 8-10 from the _Steve Reich: Works 1965-1995_ box.

_Three Movements_ for orchestra (1986):
_Electric Counterpoint_ for multi-tracked electric guitars and electric bass guitars (1987):
_Different Trains_ for string quartet and tape (1988):
Excerpts from _The Cave_ - a multimedia opera in three acts [Texts: Beryl Korot] (1993):
_Nagoya Marimbas_ for two marimbas (1994):
_City Life_ for amplified ensemble (1995):
_Proverb_ for three sopranos, two tenors, two vibraphones and two electric organs. [Text: Ludwig Wittgenstein] (1995):


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103190

Krystian Zimerman playing the Ravel concertos.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-Flat Major, 'Jeunehomme'; Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-Flat Major (Leif Ove Andsnes; Norwegian Chamber Orchestra).









I've always liked the 'Jeunehomme' Concerto but owned no interpretation of it until now. A very fine concerto . I've never heard Piano Concerto No. 18 before but was pleasantly surprised by how colourfully orchestrated the concerto is. Also, a part of the Andante un poco sostenuto is quite unexpected and intense when Mozart switches to the minor. Andsnes's playing is very solid, as is the orchestra performance.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 17 (Buchberger Quartet).









It's been a while since I've listened to Op. 17, time to come back to the classics . The Buchbergers are quite intense in their 'humourous' edge and their understanding of these pieces.


----------



## Merl

Still a great cycle. Lively, bouncy tempi and super playing. I love Menuhin's unfussy readings. Number 6 on the way to work.


----------



## Merl

And on the way home one of my favourite budget accounts of Korngold's violin concerto. Better-known artists have comes a cropper recording this one. Still can't believe I paid 50p for this CD many years back (thank you Woolworths). Super bargain.


----------



## bharbeke

*Glazunov: Triumphal March*
Yondani Butt, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

This piece does have a lot of the Battle Hymn of the Republic in it, but it offers so much more, too. This would make a rousing finale to any classical music concert.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 18

BWV 52,60,116,140


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Concerto for Cello*

Ormandy with Piatigorsky, 1/17/46


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 4 and 6.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: 4 Sonnets a Cassandre, Piano Quintet, Violin Sonata, 2 Ballades. Britten-Pears Ensemble (ASV)


----------



## Malx

Two new acquisitions from Chandos, available in their current sale:

Resighi, Piano Concerto in A minor + Concerto in modo misolidio - Geoffrey Tozer, BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.









Enescu, Symphony No 3 + Romanian Rhapsody Op 11 No 1 - BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Score reader

*Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlos Kleiber*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

This is one of the first recordings of Mahler's 2nd, recorded live in 1935 and issued on 11 double-sided 78s (!). I can't imagine what it must have been like to lug that box set around. Fortunately, this one fits on one CD. The Minneapolis Symphony plays its heart out for Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> This is one of the first recordings of Mahler's 2nd, recorded live in 1935 and issued on 11 double-sided 78s (!). I can't imagine what it must have been like to lug that box set around. Fortunately, this one fits on one CD. The Minneapolis Symphony plays its heart out for Eugene Ormandy.
> 
> View attachment 103204


An interesting box Manxfeeder - its one I quite often dip into. Well worth having if the historic sound isn't too much of an issue.


----------



## Vronsky

Witold Lutosławski: Symphony No. 4
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Antoni Wit


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Academicum/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov and Balakirev (1st and 2nd)-Piano Concertos.........Binns, Lloyd-Jones and the English Northern Phil.(Hyperion)
> 
> the more I listen to the first by Balakirev-one movement of 13 minutes- the more impressed I am, although it is very much influenced by Chopin.)


again this evening.....what a marvellous recording of some wonderful music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

Bruno Walter and the Vienna Philharmonic, 9/16/48, on the Fono Enterprises label.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak Symphony No 5 - LSO, Kertesz, for the Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Malx

A very fine live recording of works by Richard Strauss played by the BPO conducted by Abbado which includes a wonderful "Burleske" featuring Martha Argerich on piano.


----------



## Score reader

*Chopin Complete Waltzes - Alice Sara Ott*


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Dvorak Symphony No 5 - LSO, Kertesz, for the Saturday Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 103208


This is one I listened to today, and it is truly wonderful.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

A Vanguard classic recording.

Karl Goldmark - Rustic Wedding Symphony.
Maurice Abravanal and the Utah Symphony.

Georges Enescu - Rumanian Rhapsodies 1 and 2.
Vladimir Golschmann and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra.


----------



## Taggart

A rich tapestry of lutes, viols and theorbos enlivened with melody and dance rhythms.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## cougarjuno

*Bizet - Symphony in C; Jeux D'Enfants; Patrie Overture*

Czech Philharmonic / Zdenek Kosler


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im revisiting Schoenberg, this brilliant man, misundertood, for is bold advancement of classical music, 6 orchestral songs & verklatre natch + other goodies, i never realized Schoeenberg true potencial until i explore is output..Great romantttic era classical.

that is it folks :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103211


Mitsuko Uchida plays Schubert.


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius; Symphony No. 3 In C Major, Opus 52, Symphony No. 7 In C Major, Opus 105
Anthony Collins Conducting The London Symphony Orchestra
London Records ‎- LL. 1008, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, UK & US, 1954.


----------



## MattB

Aaron Copland: Symphony No. 3; Quiet City

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103214

Dvorak: Symphony no 5

London Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Kertesz


----------



## jim prideaux

Saturday Symphony......Dvorak 5th-Jansons and the Oslo P.O.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103215


Chopin played by: Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.
One of mu favourite composers with the very talented Daniil Trifonov .


----------



## MattB

Bernstein: Complete Solo Piano Works

Katie Mahan


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First The Last Island by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies for the 3 time in 3 days and now The Trojan Games by the same man.


----------



## Art Rock

Not my usual fare, but for 50 cents I could not resist. And I must say, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Malx

I am currently listening to a disc of extracts from the Birgit Nilsson - The Great Live Recordings Box set which is free with this months Gramophone magazine.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 23


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Cello Sonata No 5

Pablo Casals - Cello / Mieczyslaw Horszowski - Piano

Recorded 1939


----------



## Vronsky

Paul Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Christoph Eschenbach & NDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night. He follows an approach similar to Jacobs but he doesn't have Jacobs' rather aggressive instincts towards Mozart and there is more zing (this one never lets you go). The singers are less well known and the relatively small voices have upset people who don't feel a need to move on from the justly famous Giulini set or to acknowledged that other approaches can be as valid.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103218


The late Jiří Bělohlávek conduting Má Vlast, must have for all Smetana fans.


----------



## Guest

*Albert Roussel*

Symphonie 3 & 4

Le festin de l'araignée


----------



## Vronsky

Jean Sibelius: Symphonies 1 & 7 
Herbert Blomstedt & San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven/ Brahms.

Oistrakh/Rostropovich/ Richter

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "Pique Dame" (Wolff/London Stereo Treasury)
Chabrier - Suite pastorale (Mari/Angel)
Ravel - Pavane pour une infante defunte (Ormandy/Columbia)
Debussy - Printemps (Boulez/Columbia)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stravinsky - _Sacred Works_ (2xCD). The man himself conducts. Texts are from biblical/liturgical sources unless specified.

_Zvezdoliki (The King of the Stars)_ for men's choir and orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1911):
_Pater Noster_ for unaccompanied choir (1926 - rev. 1949):
_Credo_ for unaccompanied choir (1932 - rev. 1964):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied choir (1934 - rev. 1949):
_Babel_ for narrator, choir and orchestra (1944):
_Mass_ for mixed choir and double wind quintet (1944-48):
_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, English horn, and cello [Texts: Anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Canticum Sacrum ad Honorem Sancti Marci Nominis (Sacred Canticle to Honour the Name of St. Mark)_ for tenor, baritone, choir and orchestra (1955):
_Chorale Variations (on 'Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her' by J.S. Bach)_ for choir and orchestra [Text: Martin Luther](1956): 
_Threni: id est Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae_ for six solo voices, choir and orchestra (1957-58):
_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ for speaker, tenor, mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Prayer by Thomas Dekker] (1961):
_Anthem (The dove descending breaks the air)_ for unaccompanied choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Introitus (T.S. Eliot in memoriam)_ for unaccompanied choir (1965):


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Beethoven: Overture to Fidelio, Op.72c

Kurt Masur leading the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Guest

*Pierre Boulez*

Just arrived !

Répons


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.16, No.1

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

CD 1


----------



## KirbyH

A couple of old favorites in the last couple of days, and something new to me:

I know I've talked about Solti's reading of the Mahler 7th here, perhaps on more than one occasion. It's worth mentioning again. Power, precision, hard-hitting sonics, and not a single note out of place. I like Solti's extroverted take of this symphony quite a lot, and for a CSO reading, it's supplanted my previous enjoyment of the Levine reading. (I know this isn't the place to make a stand, but I can't very well support the work of predators, no matter how good it is.) I like listening to this recording alongside Abbado's from the mid 80s, because the approach is so wonderfully different, and indeed I believe this was the third recording of this work that I acquired, after Abbado and Bernstein.

I've lived with John Morgan and William Stromberg's reconstruction of the complete Sea Hawk score for quite some time now, and enjoy it every time I listen to it. This collection of suites, however, has a very, very high enjoyability factor. It's quite obvious that both conductor and orchestra are having an immense amount of fun playing this music, aided and abetted by Chandos's Cineplex-huge sound. Nothing is lost to the microphones, and it really goes to show just how many star turns there are for every instrument in Korngold's orchestration. I love this music, and have ever since I became a Korngold enthusiast back in college. Will this ever supplant a complete recording of the full soundtrack? No, but for 80 minutes it's a barnburner. Oh - kudos to the Chandos team for recording not only this but so much other wonderful film music, and for having the BBC Phil in the studio to do it. Without them, I feel like there's rather a lot of very, very worthwhile music that we wouldn't be getting to hear.

I saw Kertesz's Dvorak mentioned in this thread more than once in the last couple days, and I listened to the "New World" symphony in the small hours of the morning. I don't listen to the 9th quite as often as I do the 8th, but returning to this symphony after a few months of not hearing it went a long way to reminding me why I love Dvorak so much. The LSO is such a monster at this point in its existence, one that I always enjoy listening to, no matter the conductor. I won't go into detail, as most everyone knows what this recording - and whole cycle - is about. Magnificent stuff!


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet"
Piano Sonata No. 2

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## Malx

A second recording of the Saturday Symphony:

Dvorak, Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, Jansons.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
*Symphony No.4 in E flat major* 1881 Version, Ed. Haas
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1972/2010 Reissue Edition)*

I surprisingly got the Bruckner Complete set by Daniel Barenboim and the CSO for DG three days ago. It arrived really soon and the package is a bit slim and weak. I was underwhelmed because the box was glossy and not plain, and there still was room for two more CD envelopes. The Booklet is fantastic, with pictures and very useful information.

Then this afternoon at home, with my headphones, I played the first recorded symphony of the cycle and the one that got my attention on a second listen back in September 2017. This fourth overwhelmed with the clean sound of strings and detail in the horns. The conducting is not sublime but first-rate anyway, with a very fast scherzo that I settle to. The adagio is a treat and the brass is usually in my face. I didn't remember this recording could be so compelling, like I could close my eyes and find myself in the Chicago Symphony Center. It was epic.


----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday, I listened to two new arrivals: first, I continued to delve into a recent purchase of the complete recordings of pianist Maryla Jonas, listening to her wonderful Chopin Mazurkas (I expected no less of a student of Paderewski & Sauer), and then I opened up a new hybrid SACD Japanese import box set of Samson François's complete Debussy solo piano music, listening to his Suite Bergamasque & Preludes Book 1. I splurged for this one--about $62 from Amazon UK, but I think it was worth it, as the Japanese sound quality is easily the best I've heard to date for François's Debussy. (Now if they'd just remaster François wonderful Ravel to DSD hybrid SACD, along with Jean Martinon's Ravel Orchestral recordings...). Years ago, I remember disliking how quickly François took the "Clair du lune" movement (faster than anyone on record?), but this time around his interpretation made more sense to me, as an alternative view. As with Jonas, I found the piano playing to be of a high order.

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/TOGE-12061
https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=7689

https://www.amazon.com/Maryla-Jonas...8&qid=1524945318&sr=1-1&keywords=maryla+jonas

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/Jonas_forgotten.htm

Today, I've listened to three favorite discs of various works by French 'impressionist' composers:

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0002LGW0O/?tag=sacdinfocom04-21
https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...=1524945540&sr=1-15&keywords=parkanyi+quartet

https://www.amazon.com/1914-Music-S...&sr=1-1&keywords=1914+gramola+vierne+koechlin

https://www.amazon.com/Autour-Harp-...D=51QUo5%2BxzCL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*

Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra and Robert Casadesus from 1947.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chopin-The two Piano Concertos performed by Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM.


----------



## Malx

A recording of Elgar's Sea Pictures to rival Janet Baker's?
Certainly this recording from Della Jones with the RPO conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras is one I return to often.


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner *

Symphony No.8


----------



## Malx

Sometimes a piece isn't listened to for a long period of time possibly because it is too familiar but when it is given an airing you can only wonder why it hasn't been plucked from the shelves for so long:

Handel, Music for the Royal Fireworks - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Mendelssohn - Elijah
Richard Hickox leading the LSO and the LSO Chorus.
Willard White is magnificent in the title roll.
Rosalind Plowright, Linda Finnie, Arthur Davies and boy soprano Jeremy Budd, soloists.

Great work, great recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Life Story* on EMI








A variety of pieces for smaller forces. Music I find intriguing in many ways. As usual in collections of Ades there is quite a variety of styles on offer.


----------



## Flavius

Bartok: Concerto for Orch.; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celeste. Berliner Phil. / von Karajan (EMI)


----------



## pmsummer

PULSE / QUARTET
*Steve Reich*
International Contemporary Ensemble
Colin Currie Group
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KJ von NNJ

I'm thinking about old friends. Right now a favorite of mine, Haydn Symphony 24.
I am MIXING it up tonight. Rather not mention the mixes. I would only feel that I'd have to explain.........and I hate having to. Cheers to everyone.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103233


The Nash ensemble playing; Hummel: Septet & Berwald: Grand Septet


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103237


András Schiff playing the Goldberg variations.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103238


Adam Laloum playing Brahms: Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2

All composers starting with a B today.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
*Symphony No.3 in D minor* 1878 Version, Ed. Oeser
*Symphony No.5 in B flat major* 1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1977 & 1980 / 2010 Reissue Edition)*

I'm really proud of buying this set because I feel very satisfied with the boldness of the recordings. These two performances are ok, probably just decent. In No.5 (analogue) the conducting is finer in the Allegro and Finale movements with powerful brass, but the Adagio is quite stiff for my taste. No.3 (digital) is polished yet excessive in the brass. I cannot say I liked it but it was never dull for me as the first time. I cannot understand how well the recordings are working on CD because I had the opposite feeling with my Jochum DG set.


----------



## Enthusiast

A few days ago I listened to Vaughan Williams Riders to the Sea (for the xth time) and somehow it always leads me to this very enjoyable mini-opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy conducting Barber.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 24


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Das klagende Lied*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, led by Simon Rattle
Helena Döse, Alfreda Hodgson, Robert Tear and Sean Rae









The fact that Mahler was able to write this incredible, hour-long cantata at such a young age baffles me to this day. It feels like a mature work, and his personal voice can already be heard, even if it obviously hasn't quite reached _the_ Mahlerian idiom yet. I almost always listen to the three-movement version, because I simply love the _Waldmärchen_ so much. It's a pity that the Nagano recording of the completely original score - unrevised 2nd and 3rd movements, that is - is not available on Spotify. So this _Mischfassung_ is the version I listen to most often, for now. Stunning work in any version, though!

This time I went for Rattle's recording because I intend to listen to his entire Mahler cycle, and it's fun to start such a project with this work - when it's included - rather than with the 1st symphony, since it gives such a great insight into the composer's early development. Looking forward to listening to his interpretations, even though they have received quite a lot criticism!

_"Ach Spielmann, lieber Spielmann mein,
das muß ich dir nun klagen:
Um ein schönfarbig Blümelein
hat mich mein Bruder erschlagen!
Im Walde bleicht mein junger Leib,
mein Bruder freit ein wonnig Weib!"_


----------



## Janspe

*W. Rihm: Lichtzwang for violin and orchestra, "in memoriam Paul Celan"*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, led by Ernest Bour
János Négyesy, violin









This is Rihm's first work for violin and orchestra, out of a total six he's written, for now at least. I decided to start exploring all of them after listening to his most recent one, the wonderful _Gedicht des Malers_. I really like the way Rihm writes for the violin; it feels constantly engaging and lyrical, but at the same time there's something elusive about the way the textures and harmonies move about. It feels like a story from a past era, told in a modern way, and the often-used high registers of the violin give the piece a mysterious, ethereal character.

I think this is the only recording of the work at the moment, but I also know that the violinist Tianwa Yang is preparing a recording of the six violin concerti Rihm has written so far. I'm looking forward to hearing her interpretation, since she's a very dedicated Rihm enthusiast as can be seen from her recording of his works for violin and piano that has been released already.

I'd love to see this piece played live, I'm sure it'd be a thrilling experience when played well in a good hall!


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting the B.P. in the Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sir Peter Maxwell Davies here/hear/hair now. Sinfonia Concertante from 1982.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mathis der Maler symphony and Noblissima Visione Suite from this relatively cheap bargain box. As you might expect from Kegel the music is played fairly briskly but is effective for all that and pretty well played and recorded.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd and 6th Symphonies performed by Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O,


----------



## Janspe

Two recordings of...
*W. Rihm: Gesungene Zeit for violin and orchestra*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by James Levine
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin









Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, led by Zoltán Peskó
Jaap van Zweden, violin (interesting, I mostly know him as a conductor!)









The second work for violin and orchestra by Rihm, _Gesungene Zeit_ attempts to spin a lengthy musical argument from a minimal amount of material. The violin part is dominated by long, soaring high notes, which Rihm was inspired to do after hearing Anne-Sophie Mutter play. The piece can seem a bit austere when first encountered, but I think it's a beautiful work. Despite the occasional orchestral explosions and very loud textures, the overall impression is of subtlety and calm elegance.

Personally I prefer Mutter's recording to Zweden's, but there's nothing wrong with that one either. There's some audible audience noise in Zweden's, but I didn't find it too disturbing. Mutter's is a studio recording, so sound-wise it is preferable. There's also the added bonus that the piece was written for her and she gave the premiere, so there's a certain aura of authority in her interpretation. I'm glad that there are two recordings, though. Multiple interpretations is what makes music alive, after all!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Songs of Igor Stravinsky this afternoon. Texts are from folk sources unless otherwise indicated.

_Favn i Patushka_ (Faun and Shepherdess) for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Text: Alexander Pushkin] (1906):
_Deux poèmes de Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano op.9 - arr. for baritone and orchestra (1910 - arr. 1951):
_Deux poèmes de Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and chamber orchestra (1911 - arr. 1954):
_Trois poésies de la lyrique japonaise_ for voice and small orchestra (1912-13):
_Three Little Songs (Recollections of my Childhood)_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and small orchestra (1913 - arr. 1929-30):
_(4) Pribaoutki (Pleasant Songs)_ - for voice, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and double bass (1914):
_(4) Cat's Cradle Songs_ for contralto and three clarinets (1915-16):
_Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied female voice - arr. for choir and four horns (1917 - arr. 1954):
_Tilim-bom (A Story for Children)_ for soprano and orchestra - arr. of earlier song for voice and piano (orig. 1915-17 - arr. ????):
_Four Songs_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp and guitar - arr. of four earlier songs for voice and piano (orig. 1915-19 - arr. 1953-54):
_Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, and viola (1953):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas (Dirge-canons and song)_ for tenor, string quartet, and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas](1954):
_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone or mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussycat_ for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):


----------



## Guest

*Boulez*

Further going to explore this rewarding set.

Dérive 1 - (1984) Dérive 2 (2006)


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103248

Carlos Kleiber conducting the V.P / Beethoven; 5 and 7


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Ormandy with Rachmaninov at the piano. I didn't expect this. Rachmaninov plays with such fluidity and speed, it's as if he wrote this himself. Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Taggart

Telemann Wind Concertos disc 23 of










Sprightly and elegant - brings sunshine to a rainy morning.


----------



## Guest

*Sibelius*

Violin Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Concerto for the Left Hand.*

Claudio Abbado with Michel Beroff on piano.


----------



## starthrower

I bought my wife the Beethoven string quartets by the Tokyo SQ and we're listening to no. 7 this morning.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLAY OF DANIEL
_13th-century Biblical drama written by students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral_
The Dufay Collective
*William Lyons* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Merl

Been listening to this set today. It's undoubtedly beuatifully played but it needs a bit more fire, both in the performance and the recording.  A nice set though.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---










Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.1, No.4

Lotus String Quartet: Sachiko Kobayashi and Mathias Neundorf, violins -- Tomoko Yamasaki, viola -- Chihiro Saiko, cello


----------



## Malx

This morning I listened to the radio three building a library programme on the BBC IPlayer - this weeks work was Brahms first symphony.
Of late I have wondered at some of the selections having been made by the 'professionals' but this week I heartily agree with Ivan Hewett's choice of Furtwangler in this symphony.
Hewett's choice is the DG recording with the BPO - I only have the EMI version but it sounds pretty good to me.

Giving the full symphony a spin this evening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> This morning I listened to the radio three building a library programme on the BBC IPlayer - this weeks work was Brahms first symphony.
> Of late I have wondered at some of the selections having been made by the 'professionals' but this week I heartily agree with Ivan Hewett's choice of Furtwangler in this symphony.
> Hewett's choice is the DG recording with the BPO - I only have the EMI version but it sounds pretty good to me.


That reminds me, I'm going to have to finally listen to Furtwangler's Brahms. Does the recommendation go past the first symphony?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote
*

Ormandy with Emauel Feuermann on cello.


----------



## Guest

*John Taverner*

Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas

What a pity that there are so few recordings lately from Andrew Parrott .His recording with Bach's Trauer-music ( not Trauer ode) is one of the most beautiful Bach recordings I know.


----------



## Rambler

*Lucerne Festival: Claudio Abbado* on audite








My latest CD purchase. Here Abbado performs Schubert's Symphony No. 7 - The Unfinished (which I've tended to think of as the eighth symphony), and Beethoven Symphony No. 2 amd finally Wagner's Siegfried Idyll.

The Schubert is with the Vienna Philharmonic, a 1978 recording, and according to the CD notes a conventional performance - Addado had yet to stamp a personal view on what was for the Vienna Phil a very familiar symphony.

The Beethoven and Wagner are performed by the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and recorded in 1988. In the Beethoven Abbado shows some historically informed performance influence. Pretty good and lively.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

A lot of people say this one has the best Furtwangler selection and remastering (Music & Arts 941). I'm listening on Amazon Music.


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been

Beethoven Symphony no 5
Philadelphia Orchestra 
Riccardo Muti 

Sibelius Symphony no 4
Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli 
In the final movement of this symphony, could hear elements of final movement of no 5 or is it my imagination?


----------



## elgar's ghost

My first listen in a long time to what I think is easily the most digestible of Edward Elgar's longer choral works (apparently Elgar didn't like TDoG to be referred to as an oratorio).

_The Dream of Gerontius_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor and bass soloists, chorus and orchestra op.38 [Text: Cardinal J.H. Newman] (1899-1900):

 ***

(*** - same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## jim prideaux

Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O. performing Symphony-Suite no.23 and Symphony no. 24.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Major, KV 515

The Fine Arts Quartet with Francis Tursi on 2nd viola: Leonard Sorkin and Abram loft, violins -- Bernard Zaslov, viola -- George Sopkin, cello


----------



## KenOC

Franz Xaver Scharwenka, Piano Concerto No 4 in F minor (1908). I don't often say that a piece is unjustly neglected, but this very fine concerto in the grand manner likely is. It would be a crowd-pleaser wherever it was played. The Hyperion CD was its first recording!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 36 • Symphony No. 7 in A major, op. 92


----------



## Pugg

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103238
> 
> 
> Adam Laloum playing Brahms: Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2
> 
> All composers starting with a B today.


This is strange, bought this one in the weekend. Do you like it?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

KenOC said:


> Franz Xaver Scharwenka, Piano Concerto No 4 in F minor (1908). I don't often say that a piece is unjustly neglected, but this very fine concerto in the grand manner likely is. It would be a crowd-pleaser wherever it was played. The Hyperion CD was its first recording!


I suggest the Chandos double CD with all four PCs. Alexander Markovich piano Estonian NSO Papa Jarvi cond.

TD
Mozart Piano Concertos Rudolf Serkin piano Nos 10/12/14
Bruch Quintets in EFlat Major and a minor Octet in BFlat Major 
Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Zurich Chamber Orchestra, Howard Griffiths conducting *C*herubini symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Carl* C*zerny: Piano Concerto in D minor

Rosemary Tuck/ English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano) *C*opland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo


----------



## MattB

Fauré / Duruflé Requiem

Miah Persson (soprano)
Malena Ernman (mezzo-soprano)
Olle Persson (baritone)
Mattias Wager (organ)

Swedish Radio Choir, Fredrik Malmberg


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This morning I listened to the radio three building a library programme on the BBC IPlayer - this weeks work was Brahms first symphony.
> Of late I have wondered at some of the selections having been made by the 'professionals' but this week I heartily agree with Ivan Hewett's choice of Furtwangler in this symphony.
> Hewett's choice is the DG recording with the BPO - I only have the EMI version but it sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> Giving the full symphony a spin this evening.
> 
> View attachment 103251


I missed this Saturday's Building a Library. I certainly agree about the choice of Furtwangler. I have the same one that you have pictured - is it the one they referred to?

I was surprised to see that the Chailly was also recommended. I know it and have not, yet, been so impressed by it. I'll have to listen again. I was even more surprised by the choice of Norrington. I don't know this one and am intrigued at the choice. So many of the ones I would choose seem not to have been recommended. I am going to have to listen to this programme on iPlayer!


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - symphonies and piano music. 94 years old! Hope he makes the ton.

Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 (1956):
Symphony no.3 (1958):



Piano Album I (1978-2001):
_Six Friends_ (2006-07):


----------



## Rogerx

Dario Candela (piano) plays *C*imarosa: Piano Sonatas


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

CD 25


----------



## chill782002

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me, I'm going to have to finally listen to Furtwangler's Brahms. Does the recommendation go past the first symphony?


1st Symphony - NDR Sinfonieorchester (1951) or Wiener Philharmoniker (1947) (Can't choose between them). There is also an amazing 1945 recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker but only the last movement has survived unfortunately.

2nd Symphony - Wiener Philharmoniker (1945)

3rd Symphony - Berliner Philharmoniker (1949)

4th Symphony - Berliner Philharmoniker (1943)

Just my personal preferences for Furtwangler's Brahms, hope they're helpful.


----------



## chill782002

Bax - Symphony No 6

Vernon Handley / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 2003


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hooked on this man these days.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus playing: *C*haminade: Piano Trios No. 1 & 2


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
*Symphony No.0 in D minor*
*Symphony No.1 in C minor* 1866 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
*Symphony No.2 in C minor* 1877 Version, Ed. Haas
*Te Deum* for soloists, chorus & orchestra
*Jessye Norman, Ivonne Minton, David Rendall, Samuel Ramey*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1979-1981 / 2010 Reissue Edition)*

Except in the Te Deum, I'm really satisfied with the CD quality of these recordings, very clean in No.1 and top-notch in No.0. I didn't remember No.2 to be this good. The conducting is fine but the sound is pristine. The strings are really clean. Very enjoyable.

Remember that this set usually has a different sound compared to the German sets, where the brass doesn't have that prominence.


----------



## Rogerx

Diego Fasolis conducting: *C*aldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater
Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*R. Wagner - A Faust Overture (Szell/Columbia)
Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra (Boulez/Columbia)
Schoenberg - Piano Concerto (Brendel/DGG)*


----------



## HenryPenfold

This afternoon:
*Weinberg* - Piano Quintet arranged for piano strings and percussion, Kremerata Baltica/Kremer
*Berg* - Violin Concerto, Faust/Abbado
*Lutoslawski* - Symphony #3, BBCSO/Gardner

24/96 HI-Res downloads


----------



## Rogerx

Maria João Pires playing; Chopin -Nocturnes


----------



## kyjo

KenOC said:


> Franz Xaver Scharwenka, Piano Concerto No 4 in F minor (1908). I don't often say that a piece is unjustly neglected, but this very fine concerto in the grand manner likely is. It would be a crowd-pleaser wherever it was played. The Hyperion CD was its first recording!


A great piece indeed! Please do report back once you've listened to the von Sauer - it's even better!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Ned Rorem miscellany this afternoon.

_Pilgrims_ for string orchestra (1958):
Violin Concerto (1985):
Flute Concerto (2002):



Thirty two songs, including nine settings of Theodore Roethke and five of Walt Whitman (1946-89):



_After Reading Shakespeare_ - suite for solo cello (1981):
Double Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra (1998):


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
_A modern Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé_
*The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants*

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Merl

This morning's listening included Symphony 2 from this disc.


----------



## Merl

On the way home I listened to Vogler's Bach Cello Suites to see if I've changed my mind about it. Although I do like the warmth of the playing and recording and the way certain passages dance, the excessive rubato sometimes gets in the way of hearing the detail. It's a nice set but give me Shiff, Ma or Starker any day.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina, Kapsberger, Frescobaldi, Casccini, Monteverdi, Falconieri, Rossi*
El Mundo
Richard Savino - director
_
Sono Luminus_


----------



## Merl

All quiet, chez Merl, so giving this an outing (its the fitst chance ive had to play it). After Nezet-Seguin's flaccid Schumann i was dreading this but it's good. The 6th is by far the brightest star here and sounds lovely. The LSO really bring this to life and it's a warm and joyous reading. The 7th is a little underplayed and lacks drama, especially in the big moments but it's pleasant enough. Nice disc but go elsewhere for your 7th.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphony No. 41. Jaap ter Linden/Mozart Akademie Amsterdam. Very nice HIP performances. I've listened to about half of them now and all are performed consistently well.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
*Symphony No.6 in A major* 1881 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
*Symphony No.7 in E major* 1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1978-1979 / 2010 Reissue Edition)*

The listening experience of these Bruckner recordings is way more rewarding than I recalled, but the style becomes easier to describe. All sound issues were fixed in No.6 and the performance felt as bold as I remembered. The two of them offer power and spectacle, with loud brass but very clear and detailed strings. It's a very different musical concept compared to the Berlin and Vienna sets. I could even say that some things in the score are missing, especially when Barenboim speeds up.

I still don't think this set offers Bruckner symphonies as they are, because the orchestral and conducting idiosincracies are prominent and one needs to enjoy them. I don't know if this third set in my collection has become by best Bruckner purchase (28€), but it's like I could live without the others. Maybe Celibidache and Karajan are way more musical, but this set goes straight to the point and it's sonically incredible.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Right now, as I type, I'm listening to Florent Schmitt's two suites from his _Antoine et Cleopatre_. Superb orchestral writing. The second movement of suite 2 _Orgie et Danses_ is amazing.

Great work for a fellow who shouted "Vive Hitler!" at a Kurt Weill concert. I'll forgive him.


----------



## Merl

To round off a quiet night it's this one. As a cycle Weil's Beethoven was flawed but this performance was an absolute belter (the 7th was excellent too). One of the best HIP Eroicas ever..........


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I missed this Saturday's Building a Library. I certainly agree about the choice of Furtwangler. I have the same one that you have pictured - is it the one they referred to?
> 
> I was surprised to see that the Chailly was also recommended. I know it and have not, yet, been so impressed by it. I'll have to listen again. I was even more surprised by the choice of Norrington. I don't know this one and am intrigued at the choice. So many of the ones I would choose seem not to have been recommended. I am going to have to listen to this programme on iPlayer!


No enthusiast - Ivan Hewetts preference was for the DG Berlin PO recording not the VPO EMI from the box I have, but for me Furtwangler is almost peerless in the Brahms Symphonies. 
Although to be honest I do like various approaches - I like Klemperer for a much more solid take on the works and two other sets I have a lot of time for are Boult's and Kempe's. 
One other set worth a mention that unfortunately many deride is the set from Berglund with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. They play with a much leaner sound but one that gives a clarity to the strands and threads running through the music - very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

String Quartet No 1 by both Szymanowski & Janacek - Schoenberg Quartet.


----------



## Flavius

Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd. DeGaetani, Will. Shone, Atlanta Sym. Orch. & Chorus/ Shaw (Telarc)


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: 9 Symphonies*
Kertesz, London Symphony Orchestra

5 and 9 are the standouts, and the 4th movement of 8 is spectacular. All of the rest are still pretty good, so it would be a great set for somebody looking for a complete cycle or an introduction to these works.


----------



## Vronsky

Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures
Sir John Barbirolli, Jacqueline du Pré, Janet Baker, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
*Symphony No.8 in C minor* 1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1980/2010 Reissue Edition)*










Bruckner
*Symphony No.9 in D minor* 1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1975/2010 Reissue Edition)*

Good performances to finish the cycle, especially in the No.8, which almost abuses the strings rubato. The two performances are effective, powerful and spectacular.

The only downers in the set are the choral works, No.3, No.5, and slightly No.9.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.45 in A Major, Op.55, No.1

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103279


*D*ebussy: La Mer, Jeux & Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## chefmclean

Been a while....
Some American chamber music this eve


----------



## WVdave

Arthur Rubinstein, Zubin Mehta, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra 
Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 In D Minor, Op.15
London Records ‎- CS7018, Vinyl, LP, US, 1976.


----------



## Rogerx

*D*anzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble


----------



## Dan Ante

A disc that I haven't heard for years has sparked my interest in Felix - Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, LSO Previn









I shall hear his Piano trios to night


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet performing: *D*vorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)


----------



## Merl

This classic on the way to work and back today. No introduction needed.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the following albums, greating lady & gentelmen, now i present you deprofundis offering for the night
Gesualdo ensemble la venexiana( i love this ensemble in the past they dont deceived) excellent
Now im listening to album numero 2 that is : Music for sir anthony (containing Carolus Luython)
tercio but not the least Esprit d'amour miniatures flamandes (whit johannes puloiss)

Good night folks, have a nice listen of your classical :tiphat:


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Richard Bonynge conducting: *D*onizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Sutherland/ Pavarotti, the golden couple.


----------



## jim prideaux

driving to work-Kalinnikov 1st and 2nd Symphonies-Bakels and the Malaysian Phil......thanks Merl!


----------



## deprofundis

I almost forgot i bought a splendid cd that i will be listening later on,, *La doulce mémoire* on naive, top notch recording it featured interresting composer like Eustache du caurroit per se...

and because there is one, a suprise record i did not listen to before purchasing, my adventureous side,, it's called:
*Medieval Pilgrimage to santiago*

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Ned Rorem - third and final instalment this morning. The two song cycles here represent high points even for a composer who has a natural affinity for writing art-songs. I think these can compete with the best of Barber's, or Copland's Emily Dickinson settings.

_Book of Hours_ for flute and harp (1975):
_End of Summer_ for clarinet, violin and piano (1985):
_Bright Music_ for chamber ensemble (1987):



_The Santa Fe Songs_ - twelve songs for mezzo-soprano and piano quartet [Texts: Witter Bynner] (1979-80):
_The Auden Songs_ - seven songs for tenor and piano trio [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1989):



Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):
Cello Concerto (2002):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quiet morning with trio sonatas. Buxtehude, Leclair and now Vivaldi.


----------



## Rogerx

The World of *D*elius "popular works"

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner, Richard Hickox


----------



## Rogerx

Antony Hermus conduting: * D*iepenbrock: Symphonic Poems


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Schuricht/ Paris Conservatoire. Excellent, vigorous performance in somewhat tinny 1949 sound. Well worth listening to.


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman playing : *D*ebussy: Préludes - Books 1 & 2 (24, complete)


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Other Works 
Marc-André Hamelin & Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 9

Bruno Walter / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded live January 16, 1938 at the Musikverein, Vienna

I've tried a few Mahler 9ths but this is still my favourite. Unbelievably good sound for a live recording made in 1938.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conduting: *D*elibes: Sylvia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two oratorios by Edward Elgar. Compared to his other choral works I must admit that I've never particularly enjoyed these two, which were parts one and two of an intended trilogy. The third, _The Last Judgment_, was never composed. There's no doubting that they contain much fine music but in relation to, say, the earlier _The Dream of Gerontius_ they strike me as being rather static in comparison, even allowing for the different subject matter and their lengthy duration.

_The Apostles_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano, contralto, tenor and three bass soloists, chorus and orchestra op.49 [Texts: E. Elgar, after the Holy Scriptures] (1902-03):



_The Kingdom_ - oratorio in five parts for soprano, contralto, tenor and bass soloists, chorus and orchestra op.51 [Texts: E. Elgar, after the Holy Scriptures] (1901-06):


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Jaap van Zweden, New York Philharmonic

This is a very perfunctory performance of the symphony. They played the right notes, but there was no spark or passion that I could detect. I will skip the 7th on the same disc unless I hear rave reviews for it.


----------



## bharbeke

*Czerny: Symphony No. 1*
Nikos Athinaos, Staatsorchester Frankfurt

Thanks to Zjovicic for the recommendation! It was a good symphony in every respect.


----------



## Selby

4th spin


----------



## Rambler

*Cantigas of Santa Maria of Alfonso X & Agricola's Missa in Myne Zyn*















Music that clears my mind and spirit!


----------



## Score reader




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*Anna Caterina Antonacci: Era la Notte* on Naïve








Early baroque opera. Laments and combattimento by Claudio Monteverdi, Barbara Strozzi and Pietro Antonio Giramo.


----------



## Merl

Listened to Oramo's excellent traversal of Elgar's Serenade for Strings and Holst's Planets, with the CBSO. Superb accounts of all and the Elgar is particularly lovely (and this coming from someone who is far from an Elgar fanboy). Mars hasn't sounded so fresh and vibrant in years. Sorry but I have no picture of the cover.


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op.1* L'Arte Dell 'Arco on Brilliant Classics









Finishing off this evening's listening with these engaging trio sonatas by Albinoni.


----------



## Kieran

Orquesta Sinfonica...


----------



## eugeneonagain

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103283
> 
> 
> *D*anzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata
> 
> Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)
> 
> Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble


This was a good recommendation. I listen to less pre-1900 music these days, but I'm very fond of wind quintets and these are marvellous. I hadn't heard of Danzi before.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Birtwistle: Punch and Judy*
London Sinfonietta, led by David Atherton
+ a bunch of singers, obviously, but I'm too lazy to list them all









Birtwistle's first operatic work is wickedly good, but definitely not for the faint-hearted listeners!


----------



## bharbeke

Gould, 1970, with Ancerl and the TSO on Beethoven's Emperor Concerto:






This is a stellar interpretation. It is qualitatively different from other favorite versions of the concerto. You will probably know within the first minute if this performance is going to work for you.


----------



## Flavius

Rosenberg: God in Disguise; Holy Night. Amadei Chamber Choir, Swedish Chamber Orch./ Sundkvist (Marco Polo)


----------



## Janspe

*W. Rihm: Dritte Musik für Violine und Orchester*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, led by Michael Gielen
Gottfried Schneider, violin









As the title already gives away, this is Rihm's third work for violin and orchestra. It's very different in character in comparison to the previous work, _Gesungene Zeit_. There's a much stronger sense of rhythm, the music feels almost groovy at times. Very enjoyable piece!


----------



## WVdave

Chicago Symphony/Reiner
Rossini Overtures
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM 2318, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1959.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> Jaap van Zweden, New York Philharmonic
> 
> This is a very perfunctory performance of the symphony. They played the right notes, but there was no spark or passion that I could detect. I will skip the 7th on the same disc unless I hear rave reviews for it.


I just listened to the full CD. I thought they were good performances. But it's a very crowded field, and I wouldn't blame anyone who decided to give them a miss.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting: *E*lgar; Enigma Variations and Pomp & Circumstance Marches


----------



## Rogerx

eugeneonagain said:


> This was a good recommendation. I listen to less pre-1900 music these days, but I'm very fond of wind quintets and these are marvellous. I hadn't heard of Danzi before.


The Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet has two outstanding recoding on Bis, if you are interested that is.


----------



## Rogerx

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> Jaap van Zweden, New York Philharmonic
> 
> This is a very perfunctory performance of the symphony. They played the right notes, but there was no spark or passion that I could detect. I will skip the 7th on the same disc unless I hear rave reviews for it.





Jeffrey Smith said:


> I just listened to the full CD. I thought they were good performances. But it's a very crowded field, and I wouldn't blame anyone who decided to give them a miss.


Personally and back upend by some reviews, it's all to do with recording technique. I agree, somehow they did to much button engineering.


----------



## chefmclean

Stumbled upon this one from the hilariously named Hungaroton Records.

Some Kamillo Lendvay (not sure which pieces, as it's in Hungarian)


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Concertant Frankfurt playing Eybler: String Quintets Op. 6.


----------



## Rogerx

Ceruti Quartet with Dave Lee (horn), Roy Howat (piano), Oliver Lewis (violin) playing: 
Eschmann: In Autumn

String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103308


Lawrence Foster conducting this somewhat strange piece: Enescu: Oedipe


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, listening to Sibelius Symphony no 6 from Sibelius Symphony box set. Very melodious and think it has elements of no 5. Never been as familiar with Sibelius except with no 2, Karelia Suite and Finlandia but he is becoming very addictive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more Hindemith pieces from this set.









Der Schwanendreher (some "spotlighting" of the viola part, I think), Symphonia Serena (a great piece!) and the Symphonic Metamorphoses, which unlike most of this set is performed by Staatskapelle Dresden under Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Score reader

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23 - Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks / Dmitri Kitayenko / Andrei Gavrilov*

_From the History of the Tchaikovsky Competition: Phonodocuments_


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conduting / Javier Perianes (piano): *F*alla: Noches en los jardines de Espana


----------



## eljr

Leif Ove Andsnes / Marc-André Hamelin
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Concerto for Two Pianos; Circus Polka; Tango; Madrid

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:04:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril 6, 2017 - April 8, 2017
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

More choral works by Edward Elgar today.

_The Light of Life (Lux Christi)_ for soprano, alto, tenor and bass soloists, chorus and orchestra op.29 [Text: Rev. E. Capel-Cure, after The Scriptures] (1896):



_The Banner of St. George_ - ballad for chorus and orchestra op.33 [Text: Shapcott Wensley] (1897):
_Te Deum and Benedictus_ for chorus and organ/orchestra op.34 [Text: Liturgical] (1897):
_Great is the Lord_ - anthem for bass solo, chorus and organ/orchestra op.67 [Text: Psalm XLVIII] (1912):



_Coronation Ode_ for soprano, contralto, tenor and bass soloists, chorus and orchestra op.44 [Text: A.C. Benson] (1902):



_The Music Makers_ - ode for contralto or mezzo-soprano soloist, chorus and orchestra op.69 [Arthur O'Shaughnessy] (1912):



_O Hearken Thou_ - coronation offertorium for choir and orchestra op.64 [Text: Psalm V] (1911):
_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for chorus, organ andorchestra op.74 [Text: Psalm XXIX] (1914):
_The Spirit of England_ - for tenor or soprano solo, chorus and orchestra op.80 [Text: Laurence Binyon] (1915-17):


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting : Finzi

Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles & other works


----------



## Merl

Cracking disc. Love it. Superb sound too. My grandad played the trumpet and cornet professionally too (but in brass bands and swing bands) so nice to think of him when I'm listening to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Danill Trifonov plays Chopin.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl...World Premiere Recording_


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## Rogerx

Jeffrey Tate/ Kiri te Kanawa : Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR VIOLS, LUTES AND THEORBOS
*William Lawes*
Rose Consort of Viols
Jacob Heringman - lute, theorbo
David Miller - lute, theorbo
Timothy Roberts - organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Harpsichord and organ music by J.S.B.

_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (1707-13):










_Clavier-Übung III_ BWV552/BWV669-689/BWV802-805 (c.1735-39):


----------



## eljr

Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus


----------



## Malx

A Brahms Piano Concerto No 1 recording that I rarely see mentioned which I think is worthy of note. 
It isn't big and muscular, if anything it's a little understated but with Moravec's delicate playing it is to my ears a very valid different take on the piece.


----------



## Vronsky

Sergei Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Benjamin Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Antal Dorati, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Sean Connery


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton*
Symphony No. 1
Violin Concerto
*Tasmin Little* (violin); *BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner*
[Chandos, 2014]

The symphony is certainly bold and energetic; the violin concerto I may take longer to get to know. Crisply played and a very vivid sound has been captured by the Chandos recording engineers.


----------



## Merl

I've had a heavy listening schedule this week. My last recording of today was Wispelwey's accounts of Lalo and Saint-Saens' Cello Concertos. It's a decent enough recording but pales in comparison to Ma's terrific recordings of the same repertoire. Hardly shoddy but it just didn't rock my boat like Ma.


----------



## eljr

Heather Lowe / Alan Tongue / Britten Sinfonia / Joyful Company of Singers
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Beyond My Dreams - Music for Greek Plays

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration01:02:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 20, 2017
Recording Location
St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London


----------



## eljr

Alamire / Fretwork
Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:15:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Sinfonie a Cinque op. 2* Ensemble 415 with Chiara Banchini (violin and direction) on ICD







A delightful disc!


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Violin Concerto

Camilla Wicks - Violin

Sixten Ehrling / Stockholm Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1952


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> Alamire / Fretwork
> Thomas Tallis: Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation
> 
> Release Date November 10, 2017
> Duration01:15:30
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Vocal Music
> Chamber Music


Ooooo... Oooooo...


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel - Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta.......performed by Wallfisch, Jarvi and the SNO.

had not listened to this Chandos recording for a while but am almost instantly reminded why it might be one of my favourite CDs!


----------



## Malx

Some decidedly un"hip" Mozart:

Serenade in G "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" K525 & Symphony no 39.

View attachment 103321


----------



## Flavius

Ravel, Chausson: Piano Trio, Trio in g. Trio Wanderer (hm)

Ravel; Roussel: 3 Mallarmé Poems, Chansons madécasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinée; Sym. Nr. 3 in g. Gomez, Norman, Van Dam, Ensemble InterContemporain, BBC Sym. Orch., New York Phil./Boulez (Sony)


----------



## pmsummer

TWO PAGES (1968)
MUSIC IN FIFTHS (1969)
*Philip Glass*
Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
Cluster Ensemble

_Hevhetia_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103314
> 
> Danill Trifonov plays Chopin.


New one, or one I somehow missed? How is it?
TD
Bruckner 9
Bruckner Orchester Linz
Dennis Russell Davies cond.

Finishing up this set. Overall thumbs up. No duds to my ears and he does a better job with 1-3 than most conductors not named Karajan. All live recordings. Includes the Nullte but not the 00th. Uses first versions of 1,4, and 8; second version of 2; third version of 3; Nowak version of 7.


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, The Dharma at Big Sur. One of the finest concertos of this century.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Now, from the 5 CD complete set







Suite Bergamasque
Deux Arabesques
Children's Corner
Images Livres 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Donald Johanos conducts: Glière: Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 42 'Il'ya Murometz'


----------



## Rogerx

Jeffrey Smith said:


> New one, or one I somehow missed? How is it?
> TD
> 
> .


I don't know how you missed it but it's one before his exploding career. It's interesting because you can hear the progress he made on the last DG double album, but worth having for the mazurkas alone.


----------



## Rogerx

John Lubbock conducting Gounod: two symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Dumay & Maria João Pires playing: Grieg - Violin Sonatas 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

Mantovani and His Orchestra conducting : Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, etc.

Julius Katchen (piano)


----------



## Merl

Chailly's impressive Mahler 5th on the way to work. A bit heavy for first thing in the morning but that first movement is so good. One of my favourite Mahler 5ths, tbh.


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting Radu Lupu - Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> driving to work-Kalinnikov 1st and 2nd Symphonies-Bakels and the Malaysian Phil......thanks Merl!


again this morning....may well be my preferred recording of two of my favourite symphonies!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Harpsichord and organ music by J.S.B part two.

_Goldberg Variations_ BWV988 (c. 1741):










_(17) Leipzig Chorales_ BWV651-667 (c. 1740-50, based on earlier works composed c. 1710-14):


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley conducting : Hummel - Ballet Music.
London Mozart Players.


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the morning with the Kalinnikov symphonies - I like the first but have never found much of value in the second.









Then on to something a bit more substantial. Firstly, the two extras from Jochum's LPO London Symphonies set (88 with the Berlin PO and 91 with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra). I really _love _Jochum's way with Haydn.









Then Haydn 92 (the Oxford) from Celibidache and the Munich PO - perfectly good if not quite in Jochum's league or as good as the other Haydn symphonies in the set.


----------



## Score reader

*Chopin: Polonaises / Andante spianato / Minor Works - Maurizio Pollini, Anatol Ugorski, Martha Argerich*


----------



## Rogerx

The Beaux Arts Trio playing: Dvorak & Mendelssohn: Piano Trios


----------



## Kieran

Sitting in the audience in the Bord Gais Theatre in Dublin, waiting for the matinee performance of Giselle to start, listening to a free performance of jazz music.

What I mean is, the orchestra are tuning their instruments...


----------



## MattB

Thomas Tallis: Lamentations, Motets & String Music

Composed By - Thomas Tallis
Directed By - David Douglass, Paul Hillier
Ensemble - The King's Noyse, Theatre Of Voices


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "La follia di carnovale" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Grieg - Two Melodies, Op. 53 (Jarvi/DG)
Gounod - Symphony #1 (Gallios/Naxos)*


----------



## D Smith

Boulez: Sonatine for Flute; Nono: Y Su Sangre Ya Viene Cantando; Berio: Serenade I for Flute and 14 Instruments. (CD10 of Masterworks of the 20th Century). Severino Gazzelloni, flute. Maderna/Members of Rome Symphony. Which I find this collection a mixed bag, these pieces are quite good, especially the Boulez, and worth returning to.


----------



## Judith

Another marathon repertoire

Beethoven String Quartet in C Sharp opus 131
Endellion String Quartet
From the Beethoven String Quartet box set

Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1
RLPO
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko
Although lesser known than the later symphonies, absolutely love this one

Schumann Symphony no 3
ASMF
Conducted by Sir Neville Marriner
From the Schumann symphony box set
Love the start of the first movement. So powerful and vibrant

Franck Sonata in A Major
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough
Although I love this performed on the violin, the rich texture and the depth that the cello gives makes it sublime.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 3 and 4


----------



## Enthusiast

After a civilised morning, I thought I'd listen to some Birtwistle. The Cry of Anubis is an item on a poll I am voting on at the moment. I think I'm the only one voting for it but it is a wonderful piece and I don't quite get why others are not picking it too! It is easily as accessible as Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto which is getting lots of votes (including a few of mine).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*D.D. Shostakovich*
24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87*
Alexander Melnikov* [HM, 2010]

Yeah, this is good! I'm beginning to get used to Melnikov's interpretation which reveals different features of this grand work compared to the Richter LP recording (of only selected parts of Op. 87) with which I'd previously become 'imprinted'.

I find this a significant problem as on the whole I am not inclined to buy multiple versions of the same work. When I do (often augmenting LP recordings with digital ones) it can make it very hard to 'live with' the new one, at least at first.


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz 
Beethoven ‎- Sonata In F Minor, Op. 57 ("Appassionata") · Sonata No. 7 In D, Op. 10, No. 3
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-2366, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1960.

Just picked up a good used copy of Harold Schonberg's book on Horowitz -- so I'm breaking out some of his old vinyl as I work my way through it - a good read.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Haydn man

Listen to this version of No.1
Not sure I like the way Maazel interprets this, just seems a bit disjointed and not like Sibelius somehow


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

D Smith said:


> Boulez: Sonatine for Flute; Nono: Y Su Sangre Ya Viene Cantando; Berio: Serenade I for Flute and 14 Instruments. (CD10 of Masterworks of the 20th Century). Severino Gazzelloni, flute. Maderna/Members of Rome Symphony. Which I find this collection a mixed bag, these pieces are quite good, especially the Boulez, and worth returning to.


That's one of the two or three CDs in the set worth listening to, imo. Mostly a snapshot of experimental mid century music. 
That said, there's enough electronic music in the set to make it mandatory for anyone interested in the genre, especially since much of it is stuff you will never hear elsewhere.

TD
This landed today. Straight into the CD player it goes.








ETA
That image is a bit small...
Schubert played by Marc Andre Hamelin
Sonata in B Flat, Four Impromptus D 960/935


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 103354
> 
> Listen to this version of No.1
> Not sure I like the way Maazel interprets this, just seems a bit disjointed and not like Sibelius somehow


The cover takes me back! My first Sibelius purchases were all either VPO/Maazel or Halle/Barbirolli. Maazel did a superb Tapiola (coupled, I think, with an equally superb 4th symphony) and although the symphonies have been reissued the Tapiola never was as far as I know.

I guess Maazel is (actually was - because this is an old recording when he was a young man) perhaps at the Tchaikovskian end of the scale for interpreting the 1st ... but that is a valid approach for it, I think.


----------



## chill782002

Glazunov - Symphony No 4

Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1948


----------



## atsizat

The part between 2:40 and 3.40 makes me depressed so bad.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata for flute & guitar by Edison Denisov with Norwegians Gro Sandvik & Stein-Erik Olsen. This piece is like a dream by (maybe) my favorite modern composer


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
Daniel Barenboim, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Proms 2012 performance






This is one of the three best performances of this I have seen/heard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of harpsichord and organ music by J.S.B. this evening.

_The Art of Fugue_ BWV1080 (c. 1740-50 inc.):










_Toccata and Fugue_ in D minor [_Dorian_] BWV538
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWB540
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582

(Composition dates difficult to ascertain as no autographed manuscripts exist)


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Berg: 8 CD Set (DG)
Berg--Wozzeck--Segrerstam
Berg: Lieder--Norman
Martin--Cornet. Lipovsek
Schnittke--Psalms of Repentance
Schnittke--Sym. Nr.4
Schnittke--Concerto for Choir, Requiem
Schoenberg--Pierrot lunaire, Book of the Hanging Gardens
Webern--Complete Works. Boulez

Schoenberg: Pierrot lunaire, Book of the Hanging Gardens. DeGaetani, Kalish (Nonesuch)


----------



## Flavius

Berg: Lieder. Norman, Schein, London Sym. Orch./ Boulez (Sony)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Piano Sonata No.19 in E Minor

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123*
Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra

Thanks to Muse Wanderer for this recommendation! It was a major step up from the first version I heard of this Mass.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)

Miró Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 19

Mitsuko Uchida (piano & conductor)

The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting: Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Stefan Irmer (piano) playing: Massenet: Complete Solo Piano Works


----------



## Dr Johnson

Last night.

Beautifully played and recorded. Poignant too, in that it was from Abbado's last concert.


----------



## tdc

*Joaquin Rodrigo* - _Pavana real_

A beautiful piece of orchestral music I'm listening to for the first time, on the Rodrigo Edition on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet playing- Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting the V.P -Holst: The Planets


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - orchestral works part one of two this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.1 Sz36 (1907-08):










_The Wooden Prince_ - ballet in one act Sz60 (1914-16):










_(7) Romanian Folk Dances_ Sz68 (1917):
Suite from _The Miraculous Mandarin_ - ballet in one act Sz73 (1918-19 - orchestrated in 1924):
_Dance Suite_ Sz77 (1923):



Piano Concerto no.1 Sz83(1926):
Piano Concerto no.2 Sz95 (1930-31):


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 2 and 7. I don't think there are any works that I enjoy hearing in so many different performances more than Beethoven's symphonies. They seem to enable so many different conductors to produce results that are unique and distinctive ... and, despite having heard so many, so worth hearing (and, I'm afraid, buying).


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) playing : Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

new series .


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Bjorn Smeltzer and Graindelavoix ensemble, whit the great cesius :agricola & his comtenporaries., i neglicted my graindelavoix album , dear folks i have em all which one should i listen confrerie or ossuaire in the depth, right?

Ah... i feel like having but to many album and not listening enought to them, how riddiculeous , im a poassionated listener ?
And i love in no particula order, belgium (Flander), Nertherlands,, austria, germaniaaa, for there fine ensemble of renaissance,, i think these country are the best in ensemble quality(voices per se) recording always rad,sso i thanks these fabuleous ensemble in these country who put to life great music art form ofaffored mention era,, Singer purr, Beauty Farm, The sound and the Fury, Josquin Capella, stimmwerk ec...

danke u danke sheun, thanks a lot


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "Iolanthe" (Faris/Nimbus)
Bax- Symphony #2 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Sonata

*Shostakovich: Symphony 1, with Rudolf Barshai*









and I still cannot get enough *Bruckner:
Study Symphony: Simone Young*









Finally, I continue to traverse *Haydn's Complete String Quartets recorded by the Angeles String Quarte*t.
I'm up to 46, and just completed disc #11 of the set


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting: Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major 'Symphony of a Thousand'


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103363
> 
> 
> Jaap van Zweden conducting: Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
> 
> Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


Wow, it must be Bruckner day. I've also been playing Mr. B. For me it was Bruckner's 5th in the hands of Russell-Davies. This is a very good set indeed. Lovely 5th.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the lastest offering , that i order early of Pierre De la Rue, performed by Beauty Farm ensemble, on Fra Bernarrdo, world premiere recordings(oh yah!!), and so far it soundsz and look very nice.Now im broke but money come and goes


----------



## chill782002

Karlowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody

Jerzy Salwarowski / Silesian Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1983

A very interesting Polish late romantic composer whose work I've only recently discovered. Somewhat reminiscent of Tchaikovsky and Wagner in places but he definitely had his own sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Birtwistle, a composer I resisted for quite a long time but am finding myself enjoying more and more recently.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some after lunch Bach... Concertos 5 and 6, and Overture No 1.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bruckner’s First Symphony performed by Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden. I’m on my third listen today, I’m really enjoying revisiting the piece and this performance is a gem.

It has always puzzled me why Bruckner’s first two Symphonies are so often overlooked. This First Symphony is a fantastic piece and in the hands of Jochum has lightness and elegance that makes the piece positively dance. There is now shortage of power from the Dresden musicians but it is more carefully applied.

It is quite the contrast to my usual listening of Furtwängler and Celibache who haven’t actually left a recording. My main comparison here is Claudio Abbado’s recording as I still need to hear Young’s.

These are quite different in some ways to the latter works and I appreciate the contrast. The greatness of his later Symphonies in no way diminishes his earlier works (to which I should also nod towards the 00 and 0 Symphonies as well and the First & Second?.


----------



## Sonata

AClockworkOrange said:


> Bruckner's First Symphony performed by Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden. I'm on my third listen today, I'm really enjoying revisiting the piece and this performance is a gem.
> 
> It has always puzzled me why Bruckner's first two Symphonies are so often overlooked. This First Symphony is a fantastic piece and in the hands of Jochum has lightness and elegance that makes the piece positively dance. There is now shortage of power from the Dresden musicians but it is more carefully applied.
> 
> It is quite the contrast to my usual listening of Furtwängler and Celibache who haven't actually left a recording. My main comparison here is Claudio Abbado's recording as I still need to hear Young's.
> 
> These are quite different in some ways to the latter works and I appreciate the contrast. The greatness of his later Symphonies in no way diminishes his earlier works (to which I should also nod towards the 00 and 0 Symphonies as well and the First & Second?.


Thank you for this  I agree with you completely. I debated adding symphonies 0 & 00 to my collection. I am so glad I decided to do so. To be honest, I feel the same way about Dvorak's much maligned early symphonies!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Must be a Bruckner kind of day... The 5th symphony from this set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Beecham with the London Phil. in 1938. This is an interesting comparison to his later stereo recording on EMI. The EMI recording is concerned with the overall arch of the piece, whereas in 1939 the emphasis is on little details.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> Bruckner's First Symphony performed by Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden. I'm on my third listen today, I'm really enjoying revisiting the piece and this performance is a gem.
> 
> It has always puzzled me why Bruckner's first two Symphonies are so often overlooked. This First Symphony is a fantastic piece and in the hands of Jochum has lightness and elegance that makes the piece positively dance. There is now shortage of power from the Dresden musicians but it is more carefully applied.
> 
> It is quite the contrast to my usual listening of Furtwängler and Celibache who haven't actually left a recording. My main comparison here is Claudio Abbado's recording as I still need to hear Young's.
> 
> These are quite different in some ways to the latter works and I appreciate the contrast. The greatness of his later Symphonies in no way diminishes his earlier works (to which I should also nod towards the 00 and 0 Symphonies as well and the First & Second?.


Conductors who do well with 1-3
Karajan on DG
Skrowaceszki (sp?) on Oehms
Davies on Sony (the set posted by Merl earlier today)
Skrow.'s set includes 0 and 00. Davies includes 0.
Karajan's EMI Fourth is the best Fourth I have heard.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sonata said:


> Thank you for this  I agree with you completely. I debated adding symphonies 0 & 00 to my collection. I am so glad I decided to do so. To be honest, I feel the same way about Dvorak's much maligned early symphonies!


Thank you likewise for bringing up Dvorak's earlier Symphonies :tiphat: the parallel is clear to see but my mind just blanked on making the connection.

It is a mystery to me why these earlier works are so overlooked - it is one thing to have preferences but the way some of these works are maligned is something else. Thankfully there are ample opportunities and recordings these days to explore these works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Grieg's early Symphony in C minor was mentioned the other day. I also like it along with a good few other simple romantic symphonies by young composers.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Conductors who do well with 1-3
> Karajan on DG
> Skrowaceszki (sp?) on Oehms
> Davies on Sony (the set posted by Merl earlier today)
> Skrow.'s set includes 0 and 00. Davies includes 0.
> Karajan's EMI Fourth is the best Fourth I have heard.


Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

More old school Mozart from Klemperer - his take on Symphony No 41.









One of my favourite Vaughan Williams works - Job: A Masque for Dancing - Bournemouth SO, Hickox.


----------



## Flavius

Schnittke: Sym. Nr. 4; Three Sacred Hymns. Russian State Sym. Cappella & Orch./ Polyansky (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*

Beecham and the London Phil., 1939


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)

Just one word: Stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein conducting Haydn: Symphony *86*


----------



## Rogerx

Followed by Dorati with the same work .


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting: Mahler: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

The Florestan Trio performing: Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios


----------



## Judith

For breakfast it was

Mozart piano concerto no 21
Stephen Hough
Halle Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomsom
From Stephen Hough Box Set

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Joshua Bell 
ASMF
Very tasty


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting: Music of Villa-Lobos

Renée Fleming singing the Cantilena


----------



## Merl

Karajan's accounts of the early Tchaikovsky symphonies is much more successful than the later ones, IMO. I sneaked a play of the 2nd in whilst I was ironing, this morning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - orchestral works part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.2 Sz112 (1937-38):










_(5) Hungarian Sketches_ [arrangements of earlier piano pieces] Sz97 (1931):
_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ Sz106 (1936) :
_Divertimento_ for string orchestra Sz113 (1939):
Concerto for Orchestra Sz116 (1942-43 - rev. 1945):



Piano Concerto no.3 Sz119 [completed by Tibor Serly 1945] (1945 inc.):



_Two Pictures_ Sz46 (1910):
Viola Concerto Sz120 [completed and orchestrated by Tibor Serly 1949] (1945 - inc.):
Viola Concerto Sz120 [revised and edited by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer 1995] (1945 inc.) :


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar Quartet playing: Kabalevsky: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 86*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Sonata No.8 in A Minor

L'Ecole D'Orphee: Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conductin: Kodály: Dances of Galanta, Háry János Suite etc.

Laurence Kaptain (cimbalom)


----------



## Jacck

I have been llistening to a lot of new and old stuff. Right now I am listening to *Bartok's 2nd PC* - what an amazing PC! But I have been mostly listening to string quartets. I relistened to all *7 Hindemith SQs*, to all *3 Brahms SQs*, to some *Beethoven SQs* (Op 130 yesterday), to *Borodin SQs*, to *Haydn op76 6 SQs*, the *Schoenberg 4 SQs*. The more I listen to all these amazing SQs, the more I appreciate them, all their subtle nuances. A higlight lately for me are the Brahms SQs. You have to work to appreciate Brahms, he is cerebral and his music is perfection, but he needs repeated listening. The same goes for Hindemith. Beyond SQs, I listened again to *Janáček's Jenůfa opera* (Supraphon recording with Beňáčková) and it is a great opera


----------



## Enthusiast

Becoming an old favourite.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Christian Lindberg / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Allan Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 7

Release Date April 6, 2018
Duration01:22:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
The Louis De Geer Concert Hall, Norrköping, Sweden


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting: Verdi: Requiem

Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta, Nicolai Ghiaurov

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Major, KV 515

Ensemble 415: ), Chiara Banchini and Enrico Gatti, violins -- Emilio Moreno and Irmgard Schaller, violas -- Kathi Gohl, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

Spending time with the Baronet and raconteur this morning.


----------



## Malx

Now for the Saturday Symphony - Haydn Symphony No 86, CBSO, Rattle.









Earlier, probably because the morning temperature was colder than the forecast:
Sibelius Symphony No 7 & En Saga from this twofer:


----------



## pmsummer

III.
_Music With Changing Parts (1970)_
*Philip Glass*
Cluster Ensemble

Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
Zuzana Biščáková - elektrický organ
Nikolaj Nikitin - tenor a soprán saxofón
Branislav Dugovič - klarinet, basklarinet
Martin Adámek - klarinet
Veronika Vitázková - flauta, pikola
Fabian Franco Ramirez - flauta
Robert Kolář - trúbka
Lenka Novosedlíková - marimba
_Hevhetia_

Disc Three of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


----------



## Sonata

Jacck said:


> I have been llistening to a lot of new and old stuff. Right now I am listening to *Bartok's 2nd PC* - what an amazing PC! But I have been mostly listening to string quartets. I relistened to all *7 Hindemith SQs*, to all *3 Brahms SQs*, to some *Beethoven SQs* (Op 130 yesterday), to *Borodin SQs*, to *Haydn op76 6 SQs*, the *Schoenberg 4 SQs*. The more I listen to all these amazing SQs, the more I appreciate them, all their subtle nuances. A higlight lately for me are the Brahms SQs. You have to work to appreciate Brahms, he is cerebral and his music is perfection, but he needs repeated listening. The same goes for Hindemith. Beyond SQs, I listened again to *Janáček's Jenůfa opera* (Supraphon recording with Beňáčková) and it is a great opera


Great to hear Janacek opera getting some love


----------



## Malx

Janacek String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' & Szymanowski String Quartet No 2 - Schoenberg Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Appalachia*

I appreciate Beecham's pioneering recording from the '30s, but Delius is all about sound, so Sir John Barbirolli's recording from 1970 is much preferable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Harry Janos Suite*

A lot of people are listening to Kodaly today, so I'm jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a little troll. Norwegian symphonic black metal on my speakers, and I like it. They even put some joik in there (traditional Sami singing)...not classical at all, but some classical guitar


----------



## kyjo

Enthusiast said:


> Grieg's early Symphony in C minor was mentioned the other day. I also like it along with a good few other simple romantic symphonies by young composers.
> 
> View attachment 103376


Discovered this recently and was surprised by how good it is, despite its reputation as an uncompelling piece of juvenalia (which it assuredly is not IMO). While it may not be fully mature Grieg, it displays plenty of fingerprints of the composer's mature style.


----------



## WVdave

Artur Rubinstein
Schumann; Carnaval, Op. 9
Franck; Prelude, Chorale And Fugue
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1822, Vinyl, LP, US, 1958.


----------



## Malx

Malcolm Arnold, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Hickox.

Clear influences of Sibelius in the opening pages of this Symphony, an interesting work which starts to show a different side to Arnold than that we hear in his smaller chamber scale pieces.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall
Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis

Release Date August 28, 2015
Duration01:11:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateFebruary 11, 2002
Recording Location
The Collegiate Cardona (Catalonia)


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Lt Kije, Dreams, Andante, Autumnal and Suite from the Stone Flower-SNO and Jarvi.


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> III.
> _Music With Changing Parts (1970)_
> *Philip Glass*
> Cluster Ensemble
> 
> Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
> Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
> Zuzana Biščáková - elektrický organ
> Nikolaj Nikitin - tenor a soprán saxofón
> Branislav Dugovič - klarinet, basklarinet
> Martin Adámek - klarinet
> Veronika Vitázková - flauta, pikola
> Fabian Franco Ramirez - flauta
> Robert Kolář - trúbka
> Lenka Novosedlíková - marimba
> _Hevhetia_
> 
> Disc Three of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/philip-glass-ensemble-music-changing-parts/

free concert recorded at Carnegie Hall that I had tickets for back in February.


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Flute Concerto in D Major

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra -- Istvan-Zsolt Nagy, flute


----------



## KenOC

Haydn Symphony No. 99 in E-flat, Kuijken and La Petite Bande. Fine performance! Beethoven borrowed the first chord for his Emperor Concerto (give it a listen and see).


----------



## deprofundis

Olivier Messiean :Turangalila symphony one of, this composer , major work, on naxos soundz rad


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel, Für Alina_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov - violin
Sergev Bezrodny - piano
Alexander Malter - piano
Dietmar Schwalke - cello
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 103412
> 
> I'm a little troll.











Kjetil Heggelund? ;-)


----------



## Sonata

I am right now listening to *Puccini's Tosca* from my Puccini's Great Operas set.
I am very much enjoying the performance, with Renata Tebaldi, Mario Del Monaco and Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## Rogerx

Raymond Leppard conducting: Mozart: Piano concertos 9 &25 Pascal Rogé .


----------



## Rogerx

Frederica von Stade sings Fauré Melodies

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez

Pepe Romero (guitar)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Suppe - Overtures

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Taplow

*Haydn: 11 Piano Sonatas*
Alfred Brendel
Philips: 416 643-2


----------



## Jacck

Sonata said:


> Great to hear Janacek opera getting some love


I am Czech so my listening is obviously a little skewed towards Czech composers. TBH, I do not much care for the melodramatic content of the opera, but musically, the opera is outstanding. Well worth listening to, even if one does not understand the words and what it is about.


----------



## Malx

Rossini Stabat Mater - Soloists, VPO, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## eljr

Miah Persson / Gustavo Gimeno / Orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg
Mahler: Symphony No. 4; Nicht zu schnell

Release Date February 23, 2018
Duration01:07:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Philharmonie Luxembourg


----------



## Rogerx

Raymond Leppard conducting; Handel: Water Music & Music for the Royal Fireworks.

Leslie Pearson (harpsichord)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata for guitar by Davies with my former teacher David Tanenbaum. Should be practicing myself...


----------



## eljr

Paavo Järvi
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

Release Date September 28, 2004
Duration01:12:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Ballet
Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting ; Debussy: La damoiselle élue & other works.

Maria Ewing (soprano), Brigitte Balleys (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## eljr

Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop

Release Date June 30, 2015
Duration51:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateMay, 2014
Recording Location
Jar Church, Norway


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Respighi: Roman Trilogy

Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano sonatas*

I'm chained to my desk today. Schiff's take on Mozart is making it bearable.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Giovanna d'Arco" (Muti/Sony)
Brull - Piano Concerto #1 (Roscoe/Hyperion)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Musical Picture-Sadko (Golovschin/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman (piano) playing Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960


----------



## cougarjuno

*Elgar - Enigma Variations and Pomp and Circumstance Marches*
Andrew Davis / Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Mendelssohn arr Busoni Symphony No 1 in C minor for two pianos (eight hands) - Akane Sakai, Lilya Zilberstein + Anton Gerzenberg, Daniel Gerzenberg.

A first listen to this piece - not really sure what to make of it.
One things for sure the annual boxes from the Lugano festival often throw up some arrangement or other that's new to my ears.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Saint Saens - Organ Works: 
*Three Preludes and Fugues op. 99; Seven Improvisations op. 150 ; Fantasie op. 157

Georges Bessonnet - Organ


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 87. Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Ancient Airs and Dances*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided that I needed to hear a symphony, so no. 15 by Kalevi Aho.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Decided that I needed to hear a symphony, so no. 15 by Kalevi Aho.


And .... . Did it hit the spot?


----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola concerto by Aaron Jay Kernis. Never heard it before. It's not too modern, meaning I find it both pleasant and interesting melodically and harmonically.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enthusiast said:


> And .... . Did it hit the spot?


Yes! Right now I kind of forgot it...


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 103430


Have the same set. Symphony no 4 is the best one that I've heard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty fun!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sir Malcolm Arnold’s First & Fifth Symphonies performed by Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

An underrated Composer whose Symphonies are always a rewarding listen. He is easily one of my favourite British Composers.

Handley is my favourite interpreter in the Orchestral works and his Symphony Cycle included in the Complete Conifer Recordings box set is a treasure trove. I certainly hold it in high regard alongside his Arnold Bax Symphony set on Chandos.


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 8 - An impressive list of soloists, Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.

Possibly the best attempt to tame this beast of a Symphony I've heard - Kubelik is not overly theatrical in his presentation of the work, many tend to make a melodrama out of it, but it is still the one Mahler Symphony I just don't 'get'.


----------



## KenOC

Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 2 _Mysterious Mountain_. A little Hovhaness goes a long way for me, but this is one of his better works IMO. The CD also has _And God Created Great Whales_, something of a cult classic.


----------



## Flavius

Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance. Swedish Radio Choir/ Kaljuste (ECM)


----------



## MusicSybarite

vesteel said:


>


A huge like for this! :clap:


----------



## WVdave

Isaac Stern
New York Philharmonic, Dimitri Mitropoulos/Leonard Bernstein
Prokofiev; Concerto No. 1/Concerto No. 2
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5243, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1958.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Böhm conducting: Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 , concerto for two pianos annd Schubert 
Emil Gilels (piano), with Elena Gilels (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé playing: Brahms: 4 Ballades, 2 Rhapsodies & Handel Variations


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting: Mahler- Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus Quartet (string quartet) playing ;Schubert: String Quartet No.13 In A Minor, D. 804 'Rosamunde'; String Quartet No.15 In G, D. 887; String Quartet No.12 In C Minor, D.703 - 'Quartettsatz'


----------



## Kieran

My old die-hard desert island disc: the opening movement of Mozart's PC #21, K467 in c-major. 

This movement has everything, especially Mozart's trademark generosity of spirit, the grand sweeping melodies, the abrupt shifts in tone and mood, a killer opening where martial strings lead the parade, before the orchestra blows the gaff up. "You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off," as Michael Caine said, when he listened to it. Cocky and swaggering, this great piano concerto opening leads us into many places, some anxious and troubled, some frantic, and some so gorgeous that they deserve a quiet hush when they arrive...


----------



## Rogerx

Rafał Blechacz playing Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Alexander Willens conducting; Carl Friedrich Abel: Symphonies Op. 1 & Op. 4

Kölner Akademie,


----------



## Rogerx

David Zinman conduting; Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Herman Krebbers (violin) who passed away last week.


----------



## stejo

Mendehlsohn Octet in Ess-Dur.
Academy of st Martin in the fields recorded 1979
And on Vinyl...


----------



## Jacck

*Bruckner - String Quintet
Verdi - String Quartet
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin*


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #5 (Zajicek/K617)
Vivaldi - Concerto #12 from "L'estro armonico", Op. 3 (I Musici/Philips)
Marchand - Suite in G from "Deuxieme livre" (Rousset/Ambronay)
Manfredini - Concerti #4 & 5 from "Twelve Concert", Op. 3 (Remy/cpo)*


----------



## Score reader

Today, I really enjoyed listening to this:









next to this:









I love what Max Richter brings to this work, making it his own.


----------



## Enthusiast

French voices always seem to suit warm days. This is haunting music, especially the mass execution (by guillotine) of the nuns.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Violin Romance No. 2, Op. 50*
Rachel Barton Pine, Christoph-Mathias Mueller, Gottinger Symphonie Orchester

This is the best performance of this piece I've heard (out of 3, but it is still amazing on an absolute subjective scale).


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> French voices always seem to suit warm days. This is haunting music, especially the mass execution (by guillotine) of the nuns.
> 
> View attachment 103457


Very cheery stuff - just a typical opera theme!


----------



## Malx

This afternoon:
Borodin, Piano Quintet in C minor + Bridge, Cello Sonata in D minor both from the Lugano set below.

I found the Bridge to be very enjoyable - not a composer whose works I know well.


----------



## Tristan

*Saint-Saëns* - Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61









I've seen this in concert twice. Never get tired of it, especially the amazing 3rd movement. How can one resist playing air violin to the opening bars of the main theme?


----------



## Score reader

*Beethoven: Symphony No.7/Haydn: Symphony No.104 - Wiener Philarmoniker / Karajan*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Very cheery stuff - just a typical opera theme!


They go to their martyrdom quite contentedly, it seems!


----------



## Enthusiast

What else could it be for a rather warm evening?


----------



## Judith

Score reader said:


> Today, I really enjoyed listening to this:
> 
> View attachment 103451
> 
> 
> next to this:
> 
> View attachment 103452
> 
> 
> I love what Max Richter brings to this work, making it his own.


Think everyone knows I love the Joshua Bell. Have an autographed copy of it


----------



## Robert Gamble

Really enjoying the 4th symphony's 1st movement.. Looking forward to the rest of the CD this afternoon..


----------



## eljr

Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier
Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:15:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Église Saint-Jean Baptiste, Beaufays
Eglise Saint-Sébastien, Stavelot, Belgium


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't remember the last time I played the symphonic works of these two giants side-by-side - if ever. For Mahler (with the exception of _Das Lied von der Erde_) I'm going to wheel out Kubelik's eminent DG cycle from the hanger, and for the earlier Bruckner symphonies I'm opting for Tintner, not least because of his advocacy of the original versions.

Symphony [00] in F-minor (1863):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor (1865-66):










Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88):
Symphony no.2 in C-minor (1888-94):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kernis Viola Concerto again tonight, to see if I like it as much as the first time yesterday.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to the 2nd awhile back, now trying his first...


----------



## eljr

Renée Fleming / Sakari Oramo / Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Distant Light

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration48:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateFebruary 10, 2016 - February 13, 2016
Recording Location
Konserthuset, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Metalkitsune




----------



## Malx

Todays daily download from eclassical, at the price I couldn't resist:

Tveitt, Piano Concerto No 5 - Nils Mortensen, Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Finishing this 4CD set with the second of two CDs devoted to transcriptions. Including one movement from a Baryton Trio by Haydn







ETA
If the recording data in the booklet is correct, these are not the recordings by the same guitarist isdued by another label in 2010.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch. performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey
Haydn: Cello Concertos

Release Date March 16, 2018
Duration48:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015 - November 30, 2015
Recording Location
Trinity United Reformed Church, Mansel Road, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

Beecham with the London Phil., 12/47


----------



## tvparty

Ottorino Respighi - 'Pines Of Rome' Symphonic Poems / Eugene Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra

(via Spotify)


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: A Hundred Hardanger Tunes, Suites 1 & 4. Royal Swedish Nat'l Orch./ Engeset (Naxos)


----------



## Vronsky

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat major, KV 365
Concerto for Three Pianos in F major, KV 242
Piano Concerto in D minor, KV 466
Daniel Barenboim, András Schiff, English Chamber Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti










Gabriel Fauré: Requem 
Sir Colin Davis & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
LeStrange Viols

_Olde Focus_


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Sinfonias I-IV in numerical (compositional) order. Tomorrow sometime I'll listen to them reassembled into Kairos.








Highly recommend this set (and Holmboe's music in general to those not familiar with it).


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting : Berlioz.


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: 21 Nocturnes, Wasowski (Concord)


----------



## D Smith

For Brahms birthday

Piano Concerto No. 1 Grimaud/Sanderling










Clarinet Sonata No 1. Kohler/Gordon

Symphony No. 1 Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano) ; Heinrich Heine: Lieder
I forgot who recommend this singer on this thread but thank you very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Brezina conducting : Dvorak: Serenade for Winds & Gounod: Petite Symphonie pour vents.

Munich Wind Ensemble


----------



## vesteel

It was a good opera, too bad this recording omits the spoken dialogues


----------



## mhenderson

My favourite Beethoven sonata. I once went to a concert in a church in Bedford (England) where Jill Crossland gave a magnificent performance of this. Also, a superb recording is from Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's 10th.

You know which 10th. Wolfie and Nannerl chopping liver on the keys. E-flat major. A bunch of strangers plucking the strings. Disinterested mobs neglecting them, yea even unto the grave. And outta the rubble emerged greatness. Variety and stupendous swoops of mood, vision, almost a spiritual experience. Fastness, slowness. Vastness. Flowness. Big stuff made simple. Perahia and Lapu. The ECO. If you have to ask, you can't afford it...


----------



## Marinera

*Debussy - Sonata in G minor for violin and piano L.140 - Kyung Wha Chung, violin / Radu Lupu, piano *


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) playing; Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 4 by Peteris Vasks. Very nice and peaceful, especially the last mvt.


----------



## stejo

Time has come for Bartoks string quartets, not easy for me to melt this.
I think Bartok and Shostakovich (who I love) have similarities which is good.
Hope 3 or 4 listenings on this quartet will help it up...

Bartoks 3rd string quartet
Engegårdskvartetten from Norway
Recorded in Sofienburg church, Oslo, 2009
What I understand great playing (New to Bartok  ) and a super sound from 2L


----------



## Rogerx

Dinu Lipatti playing; Chopin: Waltzes; Barcarolle; Nocturne; Mazurka


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner Symphony #3* with Eugene Jochum and Staatskapelle Dresden









*Shostakovich Symphony #15*with Rudolf Barshai and WDR symphony orchestra
I disliked movement 1 of this work, but the rest of it I really liked. This was my first listen to Shostakovich's 15th. I'm listening to this set from the "outside in". Meaning I listened to the 1st first, then the 15th. Next I'll listen to the 2nd, and 14th, and so on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, string quartets.*

The Melos Quartet plays these with energy and passion. However, the first violinist has a continuous slight vibrato, which is annoying, at least to me. I'm trying to figure out if this is enough of a problem to throw this one back or if I'll get used to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting: Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Juliane Banse (soprano), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Vinson Cole (tenor)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Judith

mhenderson said:


> My favourite Beethoven sonata. I once went to a concert in a church in Bedford (England) where Jill Crossland gave a magnificent performance of this. Also, a superb recording is from Rudolf Serkin.


Which one is it?


----------



## Vasks

*Martin I Soler - Overture to "Il tutore burlato" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W.A. Mozart - Rondo in A minor, K.511 (Brendel/Vanguard)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #24 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## stejo

This one makes me so happy every time.
Shostakovich, Piano concert 2 op102 
Tchaikovsky Symphony orchestra from Moscow
Paul Guld at the Klavier.


----------



## Rogerx

Atos Trio playing: Suk - Chamber Music

with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartet in A Minor*

Comparing the Artis Quartet to the Melos.


----------



## Sonata

*Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor*
Anna Moffo, Carlo Bergonzi, Mario Sereni, Ezio Flagello
conducted by Georges Pretre


----------



## chill782002

Walton - Viola Concerto

Yehudi Menuhin - Viola

Sir William Walton / New Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1968


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - symphonic works part two this afternoon and early evening.

Symphony [_Die Nullte_ - '0'] in D-minor (1869):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor (1872):










Symphony no.3 (c. 1893-96):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kalevi Aho symphony no. 15 again, since I liked it the first time some days ago. Extended tonality type romantic contemporary music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet*
Vasily Petrenko, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

*Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3*
Gil Shaham, Giuseppe Sinopoli, New York Philharmonic

*Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture*
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

All three recordings are well worth a listen, and the Saint-Saens VC gets my highest recommendation. Kabalevsky is a good reminder that there are many great flavors of classical music post-Romantic period.


----------



## Malx

Just had to play something by Brahms this evening - Handel Variations - Murray Perahia.


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Release Date May 4, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## cougarjuno

Haydn - String Quartets op. 33 and 42

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Flavius

Berg: 7 Early Songs (1928), Altenberg-Lieder (1912), Der Wein, concert aria (1929), 'Lulu' Suite (1934). Von Otter, Banse, Von Otter, Banse, Wiener Phil./ Abbado (DG)


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Tchaikovsky's birthday belatedly

Violin Concerto No 1 Batiashvili/Barenboim










Piano Concerto No 1 Ott/Hengelbrock


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Lipovsek, ORF-Symphonieorch./ Zagrosek (Orfeo)


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear friends , followers, kind op, stranger, im listening to Noel Baldeweyn massess double album double cd, i have it numeric and cd fformat , this is how good beauty farm his i have all of them plus numeric format sometime because i could not wait and had to buy it twice hey, silly...i knoww.ButThese missa are quit a delight from Beauty Farm, one of there best effort yet and have them all..

I did not knew Baldeweyn until , tthi afred ensemble introduce me to him, i find his missa dissonant, not conservative, state of the art polyphony from Belgium (Flanders), Bravo BeautyFarm this is a triumph a most own, aaa worthy kkeeperrr.,i saluted your skilled so far there amazzinnng , surrealist, expressive, meelanccolic,(depeeennd on the composer) alwaays very clever use of countereenors, tenors, and a warm bassus, timeless, immerremorrrial, godsend,, i love this ensemble ,, danke u Beauty Farm.


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz 
Scarlatti, Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff
Horowitz At The Met
RCA Red Seal ‎- ARC1-4585, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1982.

This is probably the best vinyl recording of Horowitz I own -- really engaging.


----------



## Sonata

I am continuing where I left off with Lucia, by extending the theme of Carlo Bergonzi & Anna Moffo as star-crossed lovers:
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Sonata

I had to jump in on the Brahms birthday too, since he's one of my favorite composers!

*Brahms Symphony #1: Chailly.*
A very pleasant surprise! My previous exposure was from my complete Brahms set with Karajan conducting the symphonies. I tend to lean towards Karajan, but I have to say Chailly is my preferred for this symphony based on this listening. It sounds a tinge Brucknerian to me in his version (or maybe I'm listening to too much Bruckner lately, ha ha). At any rate, it works!


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu play Mozart & Schubert

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Works.

John Heuzenroeder (tenor), Mario Borgioni (bass), Alexander Puliaev (piano) & Willi Kronenberg (organ)

Die Kölner Akademie Choir and Orchestra, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Bergonzi singing: Italian songs.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - symphonic works part three this morning, before bracing myself for some urgent lawn-mowing.

Symphony no.3 in D-minor (1873):



Symphony no.4 in E-flat [Haas edition of the 1878/1880 revised version] (orig. 1874):



Symphony no.4 in G (1899-1900):


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
> *Thomas Tallis*
> Alamire - vocal ensemble
> Fretwork - viol consort
> David Skinner - director
> _
> Obsidian_


good idea. 

--------------------


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103497
> 
> 
> Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


I ordered this just two days ago, how do you like it?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Mal

elgars ghost said:


> Bruckner ... symphonic works...


I also like Tintner 3 & 4, just listened to his 5, which the pro. critics don't tend to praise quite as much as others in the series. But I liked it more than Penguin's rosette recommendation (Sinopoli) and Welser-Most.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> Now *Philip* *Glass* - Koyaanisqatsi on youtube. I'll have to buy it one of these days.


well, have you bought this yet?

:devil:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I ordered this just two days ago, how do you like it?


I liked it very much, I heard it in the shop, spinning by the shop assistant, take it he said, you can always swap it. It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Martha Argerich (piano) playing ; Schumann: Violin Sonatas No. 1 and 2


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> well, have you bought this yet?
> 
> :devil:


No, not yet, I bought quite a lot recently and my must buy list for May and June is full (too many sales and deals around), maybe in the very end of June or beginning of July the earliest. Now I want Anoushka Shankar and Kopatchinskaya's cd - they should release one. I am considering Menuhin/Shankar album, haven't sampled it yet.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy playing; Bach - French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


>


What have I been listening to? This. Thank you to eljr for posting it.


----------



## eljr

Michael Gordon's
Clouded Yellow (acoustic version)
featuring the Calder Quartet

Performed live during Music on Main's 2012 Modulus Festival
Friday, September 28th, 2012 at Heritage Hall, Vancouver BC


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - symphonic works part four this afternoon/early evening.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat [Novak edition of the 1878 version] (orig. 1875-76):
Symphony no.6 in A (1879-81):



Symphony no.5 (1901-02):
Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mal said:


> I also like Tintner 3 & 4, just listened to his 5, which the pro. critics don't tend to praise quite as much as others in the series. But I liked it more than Penguin's rosette recommendation (Sinopoli) and Welser-Most.


As it happens, I haven't got Tintner's 5th (nor his 6th and 9th). Maybe the amount of praise Tintner got for his admirable adherence to the original versions of the first three numbered symphonies overshadowed the performances of the middle and later ones. I do also have his Naxos recordings of the 7th and 8th and enjoy both on the occasions I listen to them.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Schubert 9th/ Wagner Siegfried Idyll.


----------



## eljr

Simon Rattle / London Symphony Orchestra
Haydn: An Imaginary Orchestral Journey

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration51:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateJuly 11, 2017 & July 12, 2017
Recording Location
Barbican, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Sacred Vocal Music*

Emma Kirkby is God's gift to Buxtehude. At least in my opinion.


----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antarctica; Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra; Four Last Songs

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration01:17:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Vocal Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concertos.*

This is outstanding. My used CD store sold this to me for 25 cents. Wow.


----------



## bharbeke

One upgrade to amazeballs from ho-hum and one new interpretation of an absolutely amazing rondo:

*Brahms: Intermezzi, Op. 117*
Lilya Zilberstein

*Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K 511*
Alicia de Larrocha

More Alicia music is headed to my ears today. Yay!


----------



## Flavius

Puccini: Il Tabarro. Scotto, Domingo, Wixell, New Philharmonia Orch./ Maazel (CBS)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Puccini: La Fanciulla del West. Nilsson, Gibin, Mongelli, Chorus and Orch., Teatro alla Scala di Milano/ Matacic (EMI)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah.
*


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: Symphony No. 9. Wand/Cologne. Outstanding performance, very recommended.


----------



## Score reader

WVdave said:


> Vladimir Horowitz
> Scarlatti, Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff
> Horowitz At The Met
> RCA Red Seal ‎- ARC1-4585, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1982.
> 
> This is probably the best vinyl recording of Horowitz I own -- really engaging.
> 
> View attachment 103487


Currently listening on Spotify, I totally agree.


----------



## Score reader

*Joshua Bell - The Kreisler Album*









What a great opening with the _Praeludium and Allegro_.


----------



## eljr

[video]https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/philip-glass-ensemble-music-changing-parts/[/video]

Philip Glass revisits his Music with Changing Parts, conducted by Michael Riesman
Philip Glass and the Philip Glass Ensemble with Students from the San Francisco Conservatory of Music and San Francisco Girls Chorus

Venue: Stern Auditorium / Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall (New York, USA)
Broadcast date: Friday, February 16, 2018 8:00 PM (EST)
Production date: 2018
Available until: May 17, 2018
Duration: 1 h 31 min
Production: Carnegie Hall / medici.tv

A concert I had tickets for in February.


----------



## Kieran

Relatively late-night, Mozart's piano trios take their slot, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, on Naxos. I'm listening now to K564, but there are 4 of them on this disc, including one that was finished by Maximilian Stadler, Wolfie's pal. That one's not bad either...


----------



## Kieran

eljr said:


> [video]https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/philip-glass-ensemble-music-changing-parts/[/video]
> 
> Philip Glass revisits his Music with Changing Parts, conducted by Michael Riesman
> Philip Glass and the Philip Glass Ensemble with Students from the San Francisco Conservatory of Music and San Francisco Girls Chorus
> 
> Venue: Stern Auditorium / Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall (New York, USA)
> Broadcast date: Friday, February 16, 2018 8:00 PM (EST)
> Production date: 2018
> Available until: May 17, 2018
> Duration: 1 h 31 min
> Production: Carnegie Hall / medici.tv
> 
> A concert I had tickets for in February.


Hope you made it - I saw Glass in Dublin a long time ago, enjoyed the show very much... :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Ghiselin Danckerts:* missa de beata virgine anew obscur franco-flemish composer of the 16 century hmm hmm great yah!
What not so great is im in the red again 75 dollars yike no one wont to loan me money im in turmoil i only got one solution, than to help me think im listening to madrigals perform by a female singer name Christine mastrand including some Jacques Arcadelt, jesus christ, these were for the currently listening and yap i got to find 50$ otherwise they will cut my thumbs(eric robert Greenwich Village pope gag). Have a nice days folks...:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6, "Pathetique" Return to Russia
Mstislav Rostropovich, National Symphony Orchestra
Sony SK 45836, CD, 1991.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mal said:


> I also like Tintner 3 & 4, just listened to his 5, which the pro. critics don't tend to praise quite as much as others in the series. But I liked it more than Penguin's rosette recommendation (Sinopoli) and Welser-Most.


Not to harsh anyone's mellow, but Tintner 1/2/3 were among my earliest Bruckner purchases. They almost convinced me that Bruckner was a lousy composer. I haven't given them away to the library because of the danger they pose to unwary listeners.

Fortunately for Anton and me, I got Herreweghe's 7th and Nagano's 4th, and realized it was the conductor, not the composer, at fault.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

TD
CD1 
Early Works
Schnitger Organ, Jacobi Kirche, Hamburg







I have six full sets of JSB's organ works, most of which I've played only once through--this one, Vernet, Alain II, Preston, Koopman, the Hanssler set of various organists. Intend to start rectifying that.
My favorite set is Vernet, my least favorite Alain. Which is curious when you realize he was her pupil.

The Vernet has recently been re-issued. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting: Haydn:symphonies No. 45, 47 & 48


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia plays Handel & Scarlatti


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3, Sir Colin Davis and the Boston SO. I like this symphony! On the radio, I think it's this one.


----------



## KenOC

A good night on the radio! Now Tveitt's Concerto for Handanger Fiddle No. 2 "_Three Fjords_" (1965), Arve Moen Bergset on the fiddle, Stanvenger Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ole Kristian Ruud.


----------



## Rogerx

Maria João Pires (piano) playing: Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14, Moments Musicaux & Two Scherzi


----------



## chill782002

Walton - Symphony No 1

Herbert von Karajan / Orchestra della Radiotelevisione Italiana Roma

Recorded live December 5, 1953

Karajan's only recording of any of Walton's works. A very interesting performance although Walton was apparently irritated with Karajan's liberties with the scoring and orchestration.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night - quite a while since I listened to it and was (again!) a little surprised by how good these symphonies are.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - symphonic works part five this morning.

Symphony no.7 in E [Haas edition] (1881-83 - rev. 1885):



Symphony no.7 (1904-05):
Symphony no.8 in E-flat for eight solo voices, two mixed choirs, children's choir and large orchestra [Text: Latin liturgy and J.W. van Goethe] (1906):


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd Symphony performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin (I-pod, at work)


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet and Menahem Pressler (piano) playing; Dvorak: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet No. 2


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be in a Romantic Scandinavian symphony mood.


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartett playing: Debussy, Ravel, sting quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Not to harsh anyone's mellow, but Tintner 1/2/3 were among my earliest Bruckner purchases. They almost convinced me that Bruckner was a lousy composer. I haven't given them away to the library because of the danger they pose to unwary listeners.
> 
> Fortunately for Anton and me, I got Herreweghe's 7th and Nagano's 4th, and realized it was the conductor, not the composer, at fault.


That's funny. My earliest Bruckner purchase was Solti's recording of the 5th, and I thought he was a lousy composer. It was the Tintner Bruckner box set that turned me into a fan. As they say, one man's poison . . .


----------



## Enthusiast

Sticking with Scandinavia, the first of these concertos. Martin Frost can do no wrong for me.


----------



## Rogerx

King's College Choir-Cambridge Choral Evensong For Ascension Day

L.P.


----------



## Vasks

_Gidon Kremer et al..._


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Cleobury ; conducting : Bach - Magnificat
Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony and Haydn Variations performed by Barenboim and the CSO.... I-pod at work ...again!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hamerklavier Sonata*

My favorite recordings is Solomon's, and Rudolph Serkin is great also, but I have no complaints with this one.


----------



## kyjo

Enthusiast said:


> I seem to be in a Romantic Scandinavian symphony mood.


I'm always in that mood!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Todays listening was
Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2
Joshua Bell
Cleveland Orchestra 
Conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy
This concerto seems to be little known but I love it

Sibelius Violin Concerto 
Joshua Bell ( Again. Well I needed a fix lol)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conducted by Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Merl

Symphony 1 from Abravanel's Mahler cycle. Hardly the greatest 1st in the catalogue but its nice to revisit Abravanel's slightly syrupy reading with its pleasantly sprung rhythms. It's no world beater but it's a solid, honest and well-placed account.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently:
*Sir Edward Elgar: The Wand of Youth - Suites 1 & 2*
*Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Up next:
*Sir Granville Bantock's The Witch of Atlas
Rumon Gamba and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Todays listening was
> Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2
> Joshua Bell
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy
> This concerto seems to be little known but I love it
> 
> Sibelius Violin Concerto
> Joshua Bell ( Again. Well I needed a fix lol)
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
> Conducted by Esa Pekka Salonen


Joshua Bell was in Nashville last night, but I had to work. <Sigh>


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 39-41...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Schoenberg: 11 CDs of chamber, orchestral and vocal works. Boulez
Shostakovich, Welcher, Kurtag--DeGaetani
Varese: Offrandes. Intégrales.... Weisberg
Bartok: Miraculous Manarin. Fischer

Bartok: The Miraculouas Mandarin; Hungarian Peasant Songs, Roumanian Folk Dances. Budapest Festival Orch./ Fischer (Philips)


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Release Date May 4, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - symphonic works part six this evening.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor [Novak edition of the 1887 version] (1884-87 - rev. 1888-90):



_Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)_ for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Hans Bethge, after ancient Chinese poetry] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 (1908-09):


----------



## Malx

Tveitt, Sun God Symphony - Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> I seem to be in a Romantic Scandinavian symphony mood.
> 
> View attachment 103522


Excellent both recording and work!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch. performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


and this evening.....a first listen to their recording of the 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> Joshua Bell was in Nashville last night, but I had to work. <Sigh>


So sorry you had to miss it. I would have been so upset


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> Joshua Bell was in Nashville last night, but I had to work. <Sigh>


Then don't read this tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994388297760862208
TD







I think H.en I. is my favorite Berlioz work.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia playing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 4, 11 & 7


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks, im listening to thee wonder thee uter joy, that is *Renaissance Am Rhei*n, performed by *Singer Pur,* a lovely album ,i have it in cd, look nice soundsz nice .Petit jean De Latre is a wonderfull discovery, on of the stand out of this awesome record so is Nikolaus Zangius ,Andréas Pavernage (spleendid and holy salve regina)), there all good i dont wont to spoil the fun Singer Pur introduced us to stranger, obscur composer of skills & refinementt..

i absollutl love this album peerless perfection, riveting stuff, i give it a soliid 10 out of 10 stars and warmly saluted Singerr Pur and says thanks you for this increddible offering, quite good, one of the best album i purchased and order so far this year and llady & gentelmen this is tellings, , your looking fine faiirly are really obscur franco-flemish mussician , you will be thrill most are frrom 116 century,, a very crucialll era in renaissance aaand a gold mine since the best composer caame from this era for the genra, this is mytesttimony, now buy this album,, it's fantasmagorrically supra mondd out of wordly amazing, Daanke sshaaaun :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Images

Simon Trpčeski (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman (violin) perfoming; Brahms & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> That's funny. My earliest Bruckner purchase was Solti's recording of the 5th, and I thought he was a lousy composer. It was the Tintner Bruckner box set that turned me into a fan. As they say, one man's poison . . .


The first Bruckner I heard was Tintner's 3rd and it made me a fan.

Thank you, Georg!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## eljr

Brabant Ensemble / Stephen Rice
Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum & Motets

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:14:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 26, 2017 - January 28, 2017
Recording Location
All Saints' Church, East Finchley, London


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103552
> 
> 
> Schubert: Trout Quintet
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


I have this on deck.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103528
> 
> 
> King's College Choir-Cambridge Choral Evensong For Ascension Day
> 
> L.P.


I was unaware of this disc, I just ordered it to have for next year. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler - seventh and final part of their symphonic works this morning. A disc each containing their incomplete final symphonies seems like an appropriate way to finish but it's not quite enough for a planned listening session, so I'm preceding them with a couple of Bruckner's later choral works.

_Te Deum_ for four solo voices, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1881-84):
_Psalm CL_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1892):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor (1894-96 inc.):










Symphony no.10 [Wheeler edition] (1910 inc.):


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 7

Hermann Scherchen / Wiener Symphoniker

Recorded live June 22, 1950

The first recording of this work and an engaging performance, even if the Wiener Symphoniker's playing is a little ragged in places. It's amazing that it took over 40 years from the 7th's premiere for a recording of it to be made but Mahler doesn't appear to have been that well known until the 1960s.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello) playing : Schubert: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major.


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias conducting ; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne.


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Janos Rolla conducting ; Mozart: Posthorn Serenade

Budapest Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) playing Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 6. Bernstein/NYP. Perhaps my favourite recorded performance of this work. The remastering is excellent. Recommended (the whole set).


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
_Galacia
Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da Terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall - rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Te Deum in C K66b*
Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus, Arnold Schoenberg Chor

Once again, this group of musicians excels at Mozart sacred music. I will seriously consider getting the full set of the work.


----------



## Sonata

*Yo-Yo Ma & The Silk Road Ensemble, Playlist Without Borders*
My first listen to this. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my unplanned string of Scandinavian romantic symphonies (the Berwald not the Schubert) ... and, in fact, bringing it to an end for now. I am starting what may be another unplanned string - this time of Markevitch recordings: just starting with what I know to be a visceral account of Berlioz' Damnation of Faust.

















Note on edit - I can't get rid of the image of the Symphony Fantastique (which I am not listening to).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis.
I have it in a Teldec Twofer, for which I can't find an image, but it is disc 6 of this boxed set.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening, to Martin Peudargent (martin le paumé joking), i got something in comment whit Peudargent , i paid my dept but nowim broke again hehe, i have to wait for next pay this mean later on this weekeend.Peudargent music contrary to his name provide rich polyphonic vocal music, a very nice album , ensemble capella 92.

Than i purchased some Charles or Carolus Luython, since he has two official name spelling hmm, anyway i got some of his organ work from Jaroslav Tuma Organ work 1990, absolutly brilliant fifth generetion flemish go of the organ and good taste, i salute you folks on talk classical, thee :wanderer , followers, loyal friends, ops kind of heart , have a nice day enjoy the sun :tiphat:

But ilike to says in all reciprocity mather, money come and goes, ,you need some to survive,, but money is a corruptor of soul,, this is what our lord teach us,m look at the super ''rich billionaire power people'' but there money stink sometime :lol:


Love you lady & gentelmen, oh people of taste , art lover , devote, audiophile, greats soul conglomerat


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Weber, Symphony No 1 in C major - Queensland PO, John Georgiadis.

Pleasant enough, youthful works from Weber - a lot of dance like tunes on show. 
Not a disc I'll feel the need to return to often.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Michael Tippett*
String Quartets 1-5
*The Heath Quartet* [Wigmore Hall Live, 2016]

Warmly recommended- this is deeply rewarding chamber music, particular;ly the 4th (1978) and 5th (1990-1) quartets. The discs are also wonderfully well recorded: it's only apparent that these are live recordings from the applause at the end of each work.










*Elizabeth Maconchy*
String Quartets Nos. 1 - 4
*Hanson Quartet *[Unicorn-Kanchana, 1989]

These are fine accounts of Maconchy's interesting four earliest quartets and it's as well because as far as I know they're the only ones. If I was being hypercritical I might say that perhaps they are a little lacking in subtlety and finesse compared to the very finest chamber recitals and the recordings are a little hard and treble heavy, but without them I'd never have heard these works.

It's a bit puzzling that since these discs were released no ensemble has made another in the last nearly 30 years.


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite Of Spring

Igor Stravinsky / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1940


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concertos 9 & 12 - Edna Stern, Orchestre d'Auvergne, Arie van Beek.

Maybe not household names but early Mozart presented in a light and airy manner that to my ear suits the music extremely well.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Oramo and the CBSO-Sibelius 6th and 7th Symphonies.

(part of an apparently underrated Erato cycle)


----------



## Malx

Last work this evening:
Shostakovich, Piano Concerto No 2 - Melnikov, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis.


----------



## Kieran




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Felicity Lott (Soprano) & David Wilson-Johnson (Bass-Baritone)
Richard Hickox and the London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

*Trying this performance via my streaming service on my stereo and so far I'm enjoying the performance a great deal. It has an organic feel, paced well - neither leaden or overdriven. Both the Orchestra and Chorus sound fantastic


----------



## deprofundis

*Zarlino's* modulationes, a very pleasant ,he is a renaissance italian composer of the good olde 16 century, perforrrmed by the mighty Singer Pur, excellent recording and on the plus side i was ain't aware of the affored composer existance, sweet, pretty sweet,.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Pictures At An Exhibition*

Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1946. This caught me off guard when I was expecting a saxophone solo and instead heard an oboe. This isn't the Ravel orchestration.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hilarion Alfeyev's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## deprofundis

im listening to *Jacob Handl Gallus* performed by Singer Pur ensemble, like *Traverso* said it's rad , since i read post,,thanks Traverso, this is incredible triple album done by the slovenian master of renaissance, i love it, good night guys.

II also download Mozart's requiem on decca label performed by Sylvia McNaiir, that about it good night, sweet dream fellas :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Joe B said:


> Listening to Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


Seen the name before but nothing else. What's his music like?


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103598


Sir Charles Mackerras conducting: Mozart Symphony 30


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts Massenet

Truls Mørk (cello)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur conducting: Schumann: Piano Concerto

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Malx

A gentle start to the day - C.P.E. Bach, Sonata in C minor Wq 78 - Amandine Beyer & Edna Stern.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part one this morning.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Rag Time (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra WoO (1921):
Extracts from the music to the film _In Sturm und Eis_ WoO (1921): 
_Der Dämon_ - 'dance-pantomime' in two scenes op.28 (1922):
Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):



_Kammermusik Nr.1_ for twelve solo intruments op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Kammermusik Nr.2_ for piano and twelve solo instruments op.36 no.1 (1924):
_Kammermusik Nr.3_ for cello and ten solo instruments op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik Nr.4_ for solo violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):



_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ - dance suite from the stage work _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ op.20 (1920):
Suite for chamber orchestra from _Tuttifäntchen_, a Christmas fairy-tale in three scenes WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

deprofundis said:


> im listening to *Jacob Handl Gallus* performed by Singer Pur ensemble, like *Traverso* said it's rad , since i read post,,thanks Traverso, this is incredible triple album done by the slovenian master of renaissance, i love it, good night guys.


Based on you and Traverso, I just ordered disc 1 of the 2018 release. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm continuing with old Igor Markevitch recordings. He commits so strongly to everything he does that I am often delighted to be introduced by him to music I might not otherwise prioritise - and then to love it. This is the case with this Cherubini.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 4

Herbert von Karajan / Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1953

Sibelius himself was apparently a fan of this performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein (piano)and conducting: Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103607
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein (piano)and conducting: Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris.
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


A true classic, classical spin.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Mozart Symphony No 30 two recordings - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock & Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> A true classic, classical spin.


I like to own the Bernstein box on DG, but I have so much already, I think I will pass till I see a ( very )good price.


----------



## Rogerx

Anatal Dorati conduting; Stravinsky: Petrouchka & The Rite of Spring

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## Enthusiast

I knew it would happen that if I started to listen to old Markevitch recordings I would eventually come to one of his amazing recordings of the Rite of Spring. And then I would need something totally different and that would be the end of my Markevitch string. I couldn't wait: the 1959 recording.


----------



## Malx

Stokowski's transcription of Mussorgsky's Entracte to Act IV of Khovanshchina & his Symphonic Synthesis of Boris Godunov.
Bournemouth SO - Jose Serebrier.

One of the jewels in the crown of the Naxos catalogue imo.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Riccardo Muti leading the Philharmonia Orchestra -- Maurice Andre, trumpet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part two this afternoon (n.b. Hindemith assigned no further opus numbers to his works after no.50).

_Kammermusik Nr.5_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1927):
_Kammermusik Nr.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 [original version] (1927 - rev. 1930):
_Kammermusik Nr.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):



_Fünf Stücke_ for string ensemble op.44 no.4 [from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ op.44] (1927):
Overture to _Neues vom Tage (News of the Day)_, a comic opera in three acts WoO (1928-30):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):
_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):
Suite from the occasional music for _Plöner Musiktag (A Day of Music at Plön)_ (1932):
Symphony - _Mathis der Maler_ (1934):



_Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):
_Der Schwanendreher (The Swan Turner)_ - concerto on old folksongs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ for solo viola and string orchestra (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 & Academic Festival Overture

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some more British music this morning:

*
Elizabeth Maconchy*
String Quartets Nos. 5-8
*Bingham Quartet *[Unicorn - Kanchana, 1989]

I gather that Maconchy was taught by Charles Wood and Vaughan Williams, but she is said to have absorbed the works of Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky, Janacek and Berg "but especially Bartók", which is certainly evident in her string quartet output. It's not perhaps a surprise that I have taken to her music as another favourite composer of mine, Bridge, followed a similar path, if 30 years earlier.

I hadn't realised that she was refused the RCM's Mendelssohn Scholarship: "...the committee were in favour of Maconchy but the Chair (Sir Hugh Allen) cast his vote against her, telling her 'you will only get married and never write another note'." Plus ça change.










A near contemporary of Maconchy became much more famous...

*Britten*
Songs:
Winter Words, Op. 52
Michelangelo Sonnets, Op. 22
Six Hölderlin Fragments, Op. 61
Who are these Children?, Op. 84
Songs from the Chinese, Op. 58
*Ian Bostridge; Anthony Pappano (piano), Xuefei Yang (guitar)*


----------



## Marinera

*Marc-Andre Dalbavie** - Sonnets V, II, VIII, XII, XV, III*

Philippe Jaroussky, contertenor; Ivan Fischer - conductor 
Konzerthausorchester Berlin


----------



## Malx

Purcell, Dido and Aeneas - Janet Baker, Patricia Clark, Monica Sinclair, Raimund Herincx, The St Anthony Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Anthony Lewis.


----------



## Scopitone

This one popped up on my google play recommended new releases list. I don't know the label or anything about it, but I figured I would sample it for SATURDAY SYMPHONY.










Bruno Walter conducts Brahms (Vienna, 1936)
3rd Symphony

There's some tape hiss, which I don't mind (I kind of like it in vintage recordings). The trebles are a bit shrieky, though not unlistenable. I don't suspect I will be revisiting this one too many times.


----------



## Scopitone

Well, that Brahms was a quick piece of music.

I clicked Chicago Symphony under recommended artists, and I chose this one next.



















Wikipedia says Mason Bates is the second most performed living composer. (Who's the first? John Adams, maybe?)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conduting; Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Seen the name before but nothing else. What's his music like?


These 2 short videos will give you an idea of his music:


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Flute Quintet in E Minor, Op.7, No.3

Camerata Koln: Karl Kaiser and Michael Schneider, flutes -- Sabine Lier, violin -- Ingeborg Scheerer, viola -- Rainer Zipperling, cello -- Sabine Bauer, piano


----------



## Joe B

RCA did a remarkable job remastering these SEON recordings (ADD).


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Kapp - Don Carlos: Dramatic Overture (Jarvi/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #8 (Ashkenazy/London)
Shostakovich - Age of Gold: Suite (M. Shostakovich/Melodiya angel)*


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:


----------



## eljr

Irmina Trynkos / Vladimir Ashkenazy
Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration56:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording DateDecember 11, 2016 & December 12, 2016
Recording Location
Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## Joe B

Just finished listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":










Will Todd's "Choral Symphony #4", a musical setting to John Keats' "Ode to a Nightingale", blows me away each time I listen to it. Commissioned by the Hertfordshire Chorus to compose a choral/orchestral setting to Keats' poem, Will Todd delivered a symphonic poem that moves across the listener like the ocean. The music washes over you, eliciting an array of emotions. It is heartfelt and sublime. When I say I'm blown away by this piece of music I am not joking. I don't think I'd ever be able to see a live performance of this. I probably couldn't hold it together without being reduced to tears every 4 or 5 minutes. This music is emotionally cleansing. I love it!


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in C Minor

Petr Altricher conducting the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Elgar's "The Black Knight":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Sonata

*Steffani: Stabat Mater*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Marinera

Almost finished listening to the disk on the last soundnotes of Sextine Cyclus









Holst - st Paul's suite next.









Update: from the beginning now Holst- Double Concerto for Two violins and small orchestra, Op.49


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Marinera said:


> Almost finished listening to the disk on the last soundnotes of Sextine Cyclus
> 
> View attachment 103621
> 
> 
> Holst - st Paul's suite next.
> 
> View attachment 103622
> 
> 
> Update: from the beginning now Holst- Double Concerto for Two violins and small orchestra, Op.49


The Holst disc you have on deck is excellent!


----------



## Marinera

yes and thanks to you by the way. saw it in your latest purchases section  the rest is the history


----------



## Malx

This evening digging through some older discs that haven't had an airing for a while:

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 4 - Jean-Yves Thibaudet, The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.
I seem to recall this series of concerto recordings didn't receive great reviews when they first appeared in the late 90's but I enjoy them well enough.









Now Rachmaninov, The Rock - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.









The Rock and The Isle of the Dead are works I love but tend to forget about as they are invariably fillers on discs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Incidental Music to A Midsummer Night's Dream.*

Toscanini with the Philadelphia Orchestra, RCA Red Seal.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

Khachaturian - Violin Concerto

David Oistrakh - Violin

Aram Khachaturian / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1965


----------



## Malx

Continuing the digging:

Respighi, Il Tramonto - Anne Sofie von Otter, Brodsky Quartet.
An interesting piece - described as a lyric poem for mezzo-soprano & string quartet setting words by Shelley.









Alessandro Scarlatti, Stabat Mater - Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alssandrini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakavich, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Just finished listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Todd's "Choral Symphony #4", a musical setting to John Keats' "Ode to a Nightingale", blows me away each time I listen to it. Commissioned by the Hertfordshire Chorus to compose a choral/orchestral setting to Keats' poem, Will Todd delivered a symphonic poem that moves across the listener like the ocean. The music washes over you, eliciting an array of emotions. It is heartfelt and sublime. When I say I'm blown away by this piece of music I am not joking. I don't think I'd ever be able to see a live performance of this. I probably couldn't hold it together without being reduced to tears every 4 or 5 minutes. This music is emotionally cleansing. I love it!


Think I will do a poll.

How many posters will not buy this after reading this? 

Just downloaded my copy in Flac.


----------



## eljr




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen 
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden *


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MattB

Bach: Variations on Variations (Arr. for Baroque Ensemble)

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Flavius

Miguel Fleta: Guerrero, Arrieta...zarzuela arias


----------



## Flavius

Miguel Fleta: Guerrero, Arrieta...zarzuela arias (Preiser)


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): String Quartet in F Major, Op.14, No.1

Aviv Quartet: Sergey Ostrovsky and Evgenia Ephstein, violins -- Shuli Waterman, viola -- Iris Jortner, cello


----------



## Flavius

Mompou: Musica Callada. Mompou (Brilliant)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's "The Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## Joe B

Now on to Hanson's "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky":


----------



## Joe B

Now listening to Hanson's "Mosaics":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

Murray Perahia (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Filippo Gorini (piano) playing; Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Filippo Gorini (piano) playing; Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120


And? And? How is it?


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> And? And? How is it?


Buy it, stream it, steal as far as I can say, seldom I heard such a young guy handle Beethoven this well, his approach is fresh without "overdoing it". He surpasses Levit which made a very good impression on me.
If stars are borne, this is the one, recording wise also outstanding


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'

Orchestre Métropolitain opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Roger Norrington sonducting; Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Jacck

I explored a lot of piano works in the last couple of days, some of the best ones are

*Schumann - Fantasie op.17 (Richter)
Dvořák Piano Concerto (Richter)
Scriabin Piano Concerto (Ashkenazy/Maazel)
Rachmaninov 2nd Piano Concerto (Zimerman, Ozawa) 
Tchaikovski 1st Piano Concerto (Pogorelić)
Brahms: Sonata No.2 in F-sharp minor, Op.2 (Zimerman)
Schubert Sonata in A minor D.784 (Kempff)
Janáček On an Overgrown Path (Rudolf Firkušný)
and of course Liszt. I love Liszt. Années de Pèlerinag (Lazar Berman)*

the best pianist overall is Zimerman. His playing is perfect and balanced.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Fontenay palying: Schubert Piano trios


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night.


----------



## eljr

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------



## Rogerx

The Amadeus Quartet playing; Verdi, Tchaikovsky & Smetana: String Quartets


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part three this afternoon.

_Symphonische Tänze_ (1937):
Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
Symphony in E-flat (1940):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):
_Amor and Psyche_ - ballet overture (1943):
_Hérodiade_ - ballet for reciter and small orchestra after a poem by Stéphane Mallarmé (1944):
Piano Concerto (1945):
_Symphonia Serena_ (1946):



_Nobilissima Visione_ - 'dance legend' in six scenes (1938):



Violin Concerto (1939):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):


----------



## Malx

Another recording that I haven't to for so long I can't remember when:
Rimsky-Korsakov, Ivan The Terrible Suite - LSO, Anatole Fistoulari.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Mogrelia conducting; Fibich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Auber - Overture to "La part du diable" (Camberling/EMI)
Canteloube - Songs of the Auvergne (de Los Angeles/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

The Borodin trio playing; Tchaikovsky & Arensky: Piano Trios


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Release Date May 4, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

The Sad Park, an amazing piece. Maybe because I witnessed 911 or because a friend had to jump to his death from the tower but I am spellbound by this new release (premiered in 2010). It's uncomfortable, sad and unsettling. Truly terrorism penned for music.


----------



## eljr

#5


----------



## Rogerx

Fitzwilliam String Quartet playing; Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Trio Opus 21
*


----------



## senza sordino

It's been nearly two months since I've posted here. I've listened to a lot of Baroque, but I won't bore you with those details. Saturday's listening was the following

Purcell Fantasies for Viols









Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto. A lovely disk, the Haydn Wood is especially good, written in 1928









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Symphony in F, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra I've had this disk a few years now, I'm sure you've seen me post this before. This cd makes a regular appearance on my machine









Holst Double Concerto, Two Songs with words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A fugal Concerto, St Paul's Suite









RVW Symphonies 4&5, disk three from this terrific set


----------



## cougarjuno

*Berwald * - Piano Concerto; Violin Concerto; The Queen of Golconda Ovt; Festival of the Bayaderes;

Ulf Bjorlin / Royal Philharmonic / Marian Migdal (piano) Arve Tellefsen (violin)


----------



## eljr

Víkingur Ólafsson
Philip Glass: Piano Works

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:31
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateOctober 24, 2016 & October 25, 2016
Recording Location
Concert Hall, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 240

Remco de Vries and Irma Cort, oboes -- Martin van de Merwe and Jos Buurman, horns -- Johan Steinmann and Has Wisse, bassoons


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Oratorio for Ascension Day, BWV 11. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Alfacharger

On LP, two works written for the centennial of the BSO, Sessions "Concerto for Orchestra" and Panufnik Symphony #8 "Sinfonia Votiva".


----------



## deprofundis

I would like to start this post by thanking loyal friends Traverso, eljr, bettina , marinnera, ManxFeeder and ect for following my post, i truelly appreciate and cherrish my friend here on TC,sO im listening to* Krysztof Harant *another album this time missa quinis vocibus dolorosi martyr perform by duodena cantitants Rudolphina michael consort.

And since i could ain't wait i download an order, i know how foolish,, since the cd is order but wanted both numeric and cd format, lady & gentelmen it's an honnor to present you the following currently listening Ceasar vive prague! album featuring Charles Luython (Carolus Luython) missa whit buddies of emperor rudolf i guess.

Please enjoy this summer day in your heart not just in music, live once, live whit passion, a flame that burn evermore.

:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov and Balakirev (1st and 2nd)-Piano Concertos.........Binns, Lloyd-Jones and the English Northern Phil.(Hyperion)
> 
> the more I listen to the first by Balakirev-one movement of 13 minutes- the more impressed I am, although it is very much influenced by Chopin.)


Finding myself returning to this great recording with frequency!


----------



## deprofundis

Im carivore when iit come to classical musiiic, im listening to Karlheinz Stockhausen 12 x 12 zodiac music, very neat stuff

:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Not the best issue of the series but the third work (of three) is a little astonishing and very lovely.


----------



## Malx

With thanks to Traverso - a wonderful reconstruction by Andrew Parrot. Well recorded, beautifully played and sung, a gem of a disc.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Beatrice Rana.


----------



## Merl

Listened to half of this set today. I love the Emersons' warmth, vitality and passion. THey don't always convince in other repertoire but they do in this set. Had this for years now and never get bored of it. Wonderful music-making.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bach Concertos (Kevin Bowyer)*

From original CDs, not the MP3 set released a few years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## senza sordino

Working at home this morning and listened to these five disks

Arensky's first and Tchaikovsky's only piano trio. Intense and gorgeous 









Prokofiev and Shostakovich second violin concerti. 









Shostakovich Cello Concerti nos 1&2









Prokofiev solo violin sonata, sonata for two violins, Schnittke Preludium in memory of Shostakovich, Shostakovich violin sonata. I've been learning the first movement of the Prokofiev solo violin sonata. 









Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus. I like the first two ballets, especially Agon with its quirky orchestration. Orpheus I find a bit boring


----------



## Joe B

*Performers: *The New York Cornet and Sacbut Ensemble, Julianne Baird (soprano), Mark Bleeke (tenor), Peter Becker (counter tenor and baritone), William Pauley (bass), Robert Barrows (organ)
*Recording: *Recorded at St. Michael's Church, New York, May 1986


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Messe de l'Ascension. Choeur des moines de l'Abbaye de Solesmes/ Don Jean Claire (Accord)


----------



## bejart

Joseph Leopold Eybler (1765-1846): String Quintet in D Major

Quintet Momento Musicale: Dorothee Stromberg and Andreas Trankner, violins -- Michael Clauss, viola -- Hans-Jorg cello -- Steffen Slowik, double bass


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8. Wand/NDR. Inspired by Granate's latest Beethoven installment, a return to one of my favourite cycles. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall* - lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan* - percussion
_
Astrée_


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Last year I listened to these and thought them a bit boring.
Been giving them a second listen this week, and a very different reaction this time.
Last CD finishing now with the suite from _Kratt_


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Parahia playing: Bach: Partitas Nos. 1, 5 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

Lars Ulrik Mortensen conducting: Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 3 Nos. 1-6, HWV312-317

Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Concertant Frankfurt playing: Eybler: String Quintets Op. 6 (Nos. 1 & 2)


----------



## Jacck

some listenings from yesterday and today
*Antonín Dvořák Viola Quintet in E flat Major Op. 97
Antonin Dvořák: A Hero's Song, symphonic poem Op. 111
Granados: Goyescas (Fernando Pérez)
Pavel Haas - String Quartet 3
Leoš Janáček: Glagolitic Mass*
Janáček is such a genius. His musical genius is at the same level with Dvořák. Had he composed more, he could have been regarded just as higly.


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger (soprano), Walter Olbertz (piano) performing; Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben & other lieder.


----------



## eljr

Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:16:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 4, 2015 - October 6, 2015
Recording Location
St Mary the Virgin and St Mary Magdalen, Tetbury, Gloucestershire


----------



## jim prideaux

This morning's listening (so far!)

Brahms-Two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO

Sibelius-3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the COE

Nielsen-1st Symphony performed by Paavo Jarvi and the FRSO

.......and just arrived in the post-Berglund and the LPO performing Sibelius' 5th and 6th Symphonies ......not sure how many recordings of these works I really 'need' but this is aresult of recommendations on another thread....thanks guys!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Paul Hindemith's orchestral works this morning into early afternoon.

_When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd: a Requiem for Those We Love_ - for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):










Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, clarinet, oboe, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):



_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):
_Sinfonietta_ in E (1949-50):
Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):
_March [über den alten "Schweizerton"]_ (1960):



Organ Concerto (1962):


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Enesco & Liszt: Roumanian & Hungarian Rhapsodies

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


>


_Prayer _and _Lord have mercy on us_ are very arresting compositions - the best in the album._ 7 Dreams of 7 Birds _ are rather spooky.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## beetzart

Concerto in F minor. I can't believe this, so much dedication into a seemingly forgotten composer whose music leaves me speechless. I purchased this MP3 collection of 224 tracks for £7.99 from Amazon, unbelievably good value. Music never ceases to amaze me, never! It's like a fractal, the more you look the more appears.


----------



## eljr




----------



## deprofundis

Hello guys im currently listening to Allan Pettersson symphony 14 very nice well done, thanks you Talk classical for introducing me to him, i have a BIS release.Have a nice day!

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Kantorow conducting; Martin Fröst playing Weber

Clarinet Concertos

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to have the original LP, and it still sounds glorious in its CD incarnation, on which _November Woods_ has been added to the works which appeared on the original LP.


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Turno Aricino" (Ng/Signum)
Cazzati - Sonata a 5 "La Bianchina" (Parley of Instruments/Hyperion)
Allegri - Miserere (Backhouse/Naxos)
Bagnani - Canzon Decimaseta (Whole Noyse/Helicon)
Vivaldi - Bassoon Concerto in E-flat, RV 483 (Thunemann/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting: Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven in the morning...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor: Gunter Wand.


----------



## eljr

Matthias Foremny / Members of Gewandhausorchester, Leipzig / Leipzig Opera Orchestra
Gordon Getty: The Canterville Ghost

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration01:01:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Oper Leipzig, Germany


----------



## Robert Gamble

Back to Bach (Mass in B Minor) to start the afternoon...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - a miscellany of vocal/choral works this early evening through to tonight.

_Requiem_ for three sopranos, contralto, tenor, two mixed choirs and eleven players (1974-75):



_Yellow Sound_ for pantomime, instrumental ensemble, soprano and mixed chorus [Text: Vasily Kandinsky] (1974):
_Magdalina_ for mezzo-soprano and piano [Text: Boris Paternak] (1977):



_Minnesang (Love Song)_ for two sopranos, two tenors, alto, baritone, bass and mixed choir [Text: Medieval German] (1981):
_Choir Concerto_ for two sopranos, tenor, bass and mixed choir [Texts: Gregory of Narek] (1984-85):



_''Seid Nüchtern und Wachet...'' [Faust Cantata]_ for contralto, counter-tenor, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Jörg Morgener and Alfred Schnittke, after 16th. century anon.] (1982-83):



_Voices of Nature_ for wordless women's choir and vibraphone (1972):
_Penitential Psalms_ for mixed choir [Texts: 16th century Orthodox liturgy] (1988):


----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite Of Spring

Michael Tilson Thomas / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1972

This is a particularly good performance, amazing to think that Tilson Thomas was only 27 when this was recorded. Very close to Stravinsky's own renditions of the work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40.*

Lovely, energetic, precise but not restricted playing by the London Phil from 1937.


----------



## eljr

Simone Dinnerstein / A Far Cry
Circles: Piano Concertos by Bach + Glass

Release Date May 11, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29*

This is nice, but Cantelli doesn't capture the lightness of Mozart the way Beecham does. Or I guess did.


----------



## eljr

Singer Pur
Iacobus Handl-Gallus: Moralia; Harmoniae morales (Excerpts)

Release Date November 17, 2009
Duration01:13:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Court Chappel of St. George in Regensburg - Prüfening


----------



## Rambler

*'Where'er You Walk' Arias for Handel's Favourite Tenor* Allan Clayton (tenor); The Choir and Orchestra of Classical Opera conducted by Ian Page on Signum Classics








A pleasing collection of mainly Handel arias.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


How is this?

------------


----------



## jim prideaux

Berwald-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## eljr

deprofundis said:


> Master of traditional music vol.1 Iran, great stuff very relaxing , and colorfull, alive, deprofundis salute the musicians on this album, very peacefull rendition, bold, adventureous , new age-y, i guest i alway love this stuff instrumental iranian music, perhaps the factor of exotism, of forein land old history, of ancient tales .
> 
> Deprofundis honnor the iranian tonight,trought there music, salam aleykoum persian or choukrant, this post for you.
> 
> :tiphat: very pleasant experience, i love this stuff, das incredible, subliminal music, etheric, ancient, supreme.


I just placed this in my cart.

Can you speak to the series a bit?


----------



## Malx

Mozart from pre-historically informed times. Maybe not as light and delicate in the orchestral accompaniment as newer releases but its a style I still warm to when the mood takes me:

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.
Disc from this enjoyable collection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto*

So nice, it's worth hearing twice. The first with Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic from 1946, Jean Pougnet on violin, and the second with Meredith Davies leading the Royal Philharmonic in 1976 with Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: madrigali 7th bk. Arts Florissants/ Agnew (hm)


----------



## Kieran

The beautiful piano trio, K564, underestimated by many but never under-appreciated by me. The Kungsbacka Trio are steering the horses on this one, for Naxos...


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite":










This is some beautiful music!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> How is this?
> 
> ------------


This disc is good. I'd say 50% of it is excellent. There are pieces which were written new for this disc; the others are acapella settings of pieces from some of his other works (Stabat Mater, Requiem, Gloria). To me, definitely worth the price.


----------



## starthrower

From my library's one dollar sale.


----------



## bharbeke

Obscure Beethoven:

Piano Exercise in C, Hess 59
Cees Nieuwenhuizen

This is one of the good ones from his CD of shorter Beethoven rarities.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Tippett - Symphony No. 1; Piano Concerto
*
Bournemouth Symphony / Richard Hickox / Howard Shelley (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS COLLECTION
_Volume 2_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Symphony no 50, Op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" - Symphony no 2, Op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - And God Created Great Whales, Op. 229 - Prelude and Quadruple Fugue, Op. 128 - Quartet for Strings no 3, Op. 208 no 1 "Reflections on my Childhood" - Symphony no 53, Op. 377 "Star Dawn" - Alleluia and Fugue for String Orchestra, Op. 40b - Quartet for Strings no 2, Op. 147: Suite - Celestial Fantasy, Op. 44 - Meditation on Orpheus, Op. 155
Seattle Symphony Orchestra - Gerard Schwarz, conductor
Ohio State University Concert Band - Keith Brion, conductor
Shanghai String Quartet

_Delos_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


I checked out a video of this at Deutsche Grammophon. Thanks a lot.....another disc I've got to purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann:

Murray Perahia (piano) playing: Davidsbündlertänze & Fantasiestücke


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet with Andreas Haefliger (piano)playing: Dvorák: Piano Quintet in A & String Quartet No.10


----------



## KirbyH

elgars ghost said:


> Fourth and final instalment of Paul Hindemith's orchestral works this morning into early afternoon.
> 
> _When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd: a Requiem for Those We Love_ - for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarinet Concerto (1947):
> Horn Concerto (1949):
> Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
> Concerto for flute, clarinet, oboe, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> _Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):
> _Sinfonietta_ in E (1949-50):
> Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
> Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
> _Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):
> _March [über den alten "Schweizerton"]_ (1960):
> 
> 
> 
> Organ Concerto (1962):


One of my roommates and I in college dived into Korngold and Hindemith at the same time - I Korngold, he Hindemith, and after listening sessions would compare works, since they were not only on the same label but by the same conductor as well. Loved talking about the differences between the two and our reactions to them - gun stuff!


----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan plays Beethoven & Schubert


----------



## Jacck

I listened to *Liszt's Christus Oratorio* by Dorati and the Hungarian Symphonic Orchestra yesterday and it was absolutely beautiful and spiritual. On my subjective scale, it is the single best sacred music composed in both the 19th and 20th centuries and rivaling the best pieces of older centuries. I like it more than Messiah or Matthaues Passion. I don't know why Liszt is so underrated, he was both incredibly inovative and 100 years ahead of his time, and could compose incredibly beautiful music at the same time (better than Chopin for me)


----------



## Rogerx

Valery Gergiev conducting; Gautier Capuçon playing Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev.

Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre.


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Valery Gergiev conducting; Gautier Capuçon playing Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev.
> Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre.


I listened to Prokofievs Sinfonia concertante a couple of days ago for the first time. I don't know why I missed it the first time when I started exploring Prokofiev. It is a great work rivaling his symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Vol 8 last night. Vol 12 this morning. Hard to turn this tap off.


----------



## Marinera

Sulla Lira - The Voice of Orpheus
María Cristina Kiehr, Giovanni Cantarini
Le Miroir de Musique

16 March 2015


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> This disc is good. I'd say 50% of it is excellent. There are pieces which were written new for this disc; the others are acapella settings of pieces from some of his other works (Stabat Mater, Requiem, Gloria). To me, definitely worth the price.


in cart



-----------------


----------



## eljr

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor; Motets

Release Date May 8, 2001
Duration01:05:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - film music and various orchestral works this morning and afternoon.

_The Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):
_The Commissar_ (1967):
_The Glass Harmonica_ (1968):
_The Waltz_ (1969):
_Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970):
_The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976):
_Clowns and Children_ (1976):
_Rikki-Tikki-Tavi_ (1976):
_The Ascent_ (1977):
_The Fairytale of the Wanderings_ (1982-83):










_In Memoriam..._ [arr. of Piano Quintet for orchestra] (orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):



_Passacaglia_ (1979-80):
_Ritual_ (1984-85):
_(K)ein Sommernachtstraum_ (1985):



_Sketches_ - ballet in once act after themes by Nikolai Gogol (1985):


----------



## elgar's ghost

KirbyH said:


> One of my roommates and I in college dived into Korngold and Hindemith at the same time - I Korngold, he Hindemith, and after listening sessions would compare works, since they were not only on the same label but by the same conductor as well.  Loved talking about the differences between the two and our reactions to them - gun stuff!


In terms of timeline Korngold and Hindemith were contemporaries but their styles parted company as soon as Hindemith put into practice his own theories on neo-classicism in the early 1920s - therefore I imagine you had a lot to discuss!


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet playing: Mozart & Haydn: String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Till Fellner (piano) playing; Bach - Inventions & Sinfonias & French Suite No. 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> I listened to *Liszt's Christus Oratorio* by Dorati and the Hungarian Symphonic Orchestra yesterday and it was absolutely beautiful and spiritual. On my subjective scale, it is the single best sacred music composed in both the 19th and 20th centuries and rivaling the best pieces of older centuries. I like it more than Messiah or Matthaues Passion. I don't know why Liszt is so underrated, he was both incredibly inovative and 100 years ahead of his time, and could compose incredibly beautiful music at the same time (better than Chopin for me)


I like Christus. Liszt was very talented at vocal writing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor; Motets


It wasn't until Gardiner's recording that I noticed how similar the opening of this mass is to Mozart's requiem.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach conducting: Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 /Barber: Toccata Festiva, Op. 36/ Poulenc: Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

Olivier Latry (organ)

The Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## stejo

Nigel Kennedys recording of the four season.
(On Vinyl in mint condition = Nirvana  )


----------



## Vasks

*van Hoof - Perzeus Overture (venkov/Phaedra)
Jongen - Impressions d'Ardennes (Kofman/Cypress)
Alpaerts - James Ensor Suite (Rahbari/Discover) *


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Violin Sonata and Sonatina. Gil and Orli Shaham. Delightful playing and very well recorded. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Haydn: The Seasons

Edith Mathis (soprano), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Chorus of the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## stejo

Holst the Planets With Simon Rattle, lovely on high volume...


----------



## elgar's ghost

stejo said:


> Holst the Planets With Simon Rattle, lovely on high volume...
> 
> View attachment 103715


I thought I'd seen that sleeve art before - the same picture is on a recording I have of some piano works by Messiaen.


----------



## eljr

a week late but...


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Wellington's Victory piano arrangement, Hess 97*
Cees Nieuwenhuizen

This is actually pretty good (no gunfire in the piano version).

*Mozart: Divertimento in D K320b/334*
James Galway, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

The minuet from this is incredible. I'm not seeing the full version with this group, though. Does anybody have a recommendation for a performance of the whole thing? Anybody but L'Archibudelli will be considered.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Gerogia Browne and Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics








Excellent performance and recording of unfamiliar music (to me before I bought the disc).


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Time for bogstandard mainstream orchestral stuff

Brahms
Symphonies 2&3
Rattle/BPO


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: Artaxerxes* Classical Opera Company conducted by Ian Page on Linn Records








An eighteenth century English opera (in English). The subject matter and libretto are nothing to write home about. The music is however considerably more interesting. Quite lyrical at times. Both Mozart (probably) and Haydn heard this opera whilst they were in London. Haydn was very complimentary about the piece.


----------



## WildThing

*Frédéric Chopin: Four Scherzos (Op. 20, 31, 39, & 54)*

Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Pristine Classical has taken this old Vox recording and polished it up. Their website has a complete clip of the 3rd movement, and it's stunning. Horenstein is positively transcendent. I'm tempted to download the album just for the 3rd movement.


----------



## starthrower

Another CD I picked up at the library one dollar sale. I wasn't too familiar with much of Hanson's work, and this one sounds really good. A moving requiem symphony, beautiful choral work, and the suite is from his opera. Also contains a piece for flute, harp and strings. And one for oboe, harp and strings. A good pick if you like lush, romantic music.


----------



## deprofundis

Gring, im whit a good buddy, a loyal friend, were drinking some stout, and listening to my new arrival ordering called:
*Caesar Vive! Prague 1609--Music for Emperor RUdollf 2 Fraternitas Litteratorium on Supraphon label, i had it download now i have it cd format.*

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Ending the day with Copeland's "Rodeo":


----------



## Rogerx

Murra Perahia: Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 & Rondos in D & A major

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## kyjo

*Rutter - Suite for Strings:*









This is an absolutely delightful work that belongs to the "English light music" tradition. The outer movements are rhythmic, energetic, and inventive, while the two inner movements are by turns delicate and soulfully lyrical. Don't overlook this one - you'll be humming its tunes for days!

*Magnard - Symphony no. 4:*









As I said in the "works that have blown you away recently" thread, this piece impressed me deeply. Right from the fantastical opening, this symphony grabbed my attention and never let go. In particular, the final few minutes of the work are superbly powerful and moving. I won't bother to try to describe the compositional style of this work, as it's difficult to pin down - go hear it for yourself! 

*Weinberg - Symphony no. 5:*









For this dark, bleak symphony, Weinberg took Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony as his model - a fact that is often readily apparent throughout the work. From the creepy opening to the equally unsettling ending, the dark mood rarely lifts. The finale is one of those unsettling, overall stagnant and passive moderate-tempo movements (like the finales of Shostakovich's 3rd quartet and Piano Quintet) that is just as effective as outright portrayals of anguish and anger.

*Respighi - String Quartet in D minor:*









Respighi's chamber output, though overlooked, contains some real gems, as exemplified by this lovely quartet. This is hardly recognizable as being by the same composer of the _Roman Trilogy_ and _Church Windows_, but is wonderful all the same.

*Shostakovich - Symphony no. 12 The Year 1917:*









Personally, I've never quite understood all the praise that Shostakovich's 11th has gathered while the 12th is continually bashed as a piece of overblown agitprop. Personally, I think they're works of equal quality, and if anything I prefer the 12th for its greater concision. Of course, neither is among Shostakovich's finest symphonies. But for me, there's no denying the exciting punch and atmosphere that the 12th delivers! Haitink leads a superb performance here.


----------



## Rogerx

Massimiliano Caldi conducting: Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa


----------



## Rogerx

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Rudolf Serkin (piano) performing ; Brahms: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting: Ibert & Ravel: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with YT this morning......Schumann's 2nd Symphony performed by Gardiner and the LSO......filmed a month ago Sir John has a significant part of the orchestra standing.......impressive!

driving to work-same symphony performed by Ticciati and the SCO.


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs

Maria Stader (soprano), Sieglinde Wagner (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Kim Borg (bass), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone),

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 8

Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall, London, September 23, 1960


----------



## eljr

Anna Caterina Antonacci / John Neschling / Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa; Il Tramonto; Trittico botticelliano

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:06:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sticking with Alfred Schnittke today - chamber and piano works part one.

_Six Preludes_ for piano (1953-54):
_Dialogue_ for solo cello with flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, piano and percussion (1967):



Violin Sonata [unnumbered] (1955):
Violin Sonata no.1 (1963):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_'Quasi une Sonata'_] (1968):



String Quartet no.1 (1966):
_Canon in Memory of Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):



_Variations_ for piano (1954-55):
_Prelude and Fugue_ for piano (1963):
_Improvisation and Fugue_ for piano (1965):
_Variations on a Chord_ for piano (1965):
_Eight Little Pieces_ for piano (1971):
_Cadenza to the first movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491_ (1975):










_Prelude in memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for two violins (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for two violins (1976):


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> I just purchase this recording,great music these traditional maqams .


As did I! :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Inspired by Mood Drifter and hpowders:
> 
> View attachment 102825
> 
> 
> View attachment 102826
> 
> 
> Pettersson's 13 and 16.


Very cool. 

-------------------


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein conducts Franck & Roussel.

Orchestre National de France


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Meadowmount Trio, Wihan String Quartet performing: Chausson: Concert in D major & Piano Trio

Stephen Shipps (violin), Eric Larsen (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto in modo misolidio
*

This is a piano concerto based on Gregorian chant. But this is not holy minimalism; rather, it's an attempt to go forward by adopting a form from the past. I'm not listening as closely as I should - it's in the background as I'm doing other things - but on the surface, it is sumptuously scored with Debussy-like harmonies and would serve well as a score for a movie in the 1940s, which is actually meant as a compliment.


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Release Date May 4, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Knecht - Overture to "Die Aeolsharfe" (Bernius/Carus)
Beethoven - Cello Sonata #5 (Fournier/DG)
Liszt - Hamlet (Halasz/Naxos)*


----------



## starthrower

I'm giving this one a second listen, but it still sounds like a lot of Wagnerian influenced bombast and hot air.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé (piano) playing; Satie: Piano Works


----------



## eljr

Maurizio Pollini
Beethoven: Sonaten Opp. 27/1, 27/2, 28 "Moonlight"


----------



## Enthusiast

Easy listening but stimulating as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - piano and chamber works part two.

Piano Quintet (1972-76):



Cello Sonata no.1 (1978):



_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):
_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):










_Homage to Igor Stravinsky, Sergei Prokofiev and Dmitri Shostakovich_ for piano six hands (1979):
_Cadenzas to the first and third movements of Mozart's Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467_ (1980):
_Cadenza to the first movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503_ (1983):










Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord/organ (1981-82):
_Schall und Hall (Sound and Resound)_ for trombone and organ (1983):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Ascanio in Alba, K 111*
Jacques Grimbert, Concerto Armonico

90 minutes of fantastic Mozart opera music was a treat for the ears.


----------



## eljr

Jacek Kaspszyk / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Polish Music: Mlynarski, Weinberg, Penderecki

Release Date March 30, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral

Spatiality is a very important aspect of this work as during its world premiere the wind instruments were placed on the balcony of the Warsaw Philharmonic's Concert Hall.


----------



## Rambler

*Arie Amorose* Janet Baker and the Academy of St Martin in The Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner on Philips








An engaging selection of Arias on the ever popular theme of love. Largely 18th century, and suiting Janet Baker's voice perfectly.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: String Trios & Duos. Grumiaux Trio, Pelliccia, Acad. St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble (Philips)


----------



## eljr

CD 1

Codebreaker


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (solo viola da gamba) on hyperion








Carl Friedrich Abel was a virtuoso on the Viola da Gamba, and so it should not be too surprising that he should at excel in compositions for this instrument. And this disc of high quality and civilized music never tires my ear. Of course it helps that the soloist here is excellent - as is the recording. A worthy Gramophone Award Winner in 2008.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When I had time today, I've heard the Prussian quartets by Mozart with the Emersons.


----------



## eljr

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance; Pärt: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
St Nicholas' Church (Niguliste kirik), Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## Malx

George Onslow, Piano Sonata, Six Pieces & Toccata in C major - Howard Shelley.


----------



## jim prideaux

Grubert, Yablonsky and the Russian P.O. performing Myaskovsky and Vainberg Violin Concertos.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2013* on Warner Classics








I'm listening to the first disc from this 3 CD set consisting of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 and the Cello Sonata No. 2. I'm rather fond of both these early Beethoven works.

The first concerto is optimistic and refreshing (and in my book rather superior to his second which I understand is a slightly earlier work despite the numbering!)

The second cello sonata is quite a substantial piece for what I guess was a rare sonata combination (in comparison to violin sonatas). I think I actually prefer the early cello sonatas to the early violin sonatas.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH MUSIC FOR VIOLS
*John Jenkins, William Lawes, Matthew Locke, Henry Purcell*
Fretwork

_Virgin Classics_
5-CD set


----------



## chefmclean

Have seen this album on here a number of times. Time to give it a spin

Codebreaker by James McCarthy &
Ode to a Nightingale by Will Todd


----------



## starthrower

Also includes Metamorphosen. I had no R. Strauss orchestral music in my collection, so I grabbed this at the library sale for a dollar.


----------



## Joe B

Gallician and Latin songs from 13th-century Spain

*Program:*
Quen a Virgen ben servira (Cantiga de Santa Maria No. 103)
Fontis in rivulum (instrumental) / Fontis in rivulum (Las Huelgas Codex)
Connoscudamente mostre miragres (Cantiga de Santa Maria No. 333)
Alavanca de Mudanza
Toda cousa que aa Virgen (Cantiga de Santa Maria No. 117)
Gran dereit' (Cantiga de Santa Maria No. 34)
Ad honorem salvatoris (Las Huelgas Codex)
A Virgen mui gror?osa (Cantiga de Santa Maria No. 42)


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Arie e Lamenti. Figueras.... (AliaVox)


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia playing; Bach: English Suites Nos. 2, 4 & 5


----------



## kyjo

*Barber - Cello Concerto:*









During this listening, I enjoyed this piece much more than I had before. However, I still found the finale (like that of his Violin Concerto) to tend towards empty virtuosity - it lacks the soulful lyricism of the first two movements. Ma's and Zinman's performance is excellent as far as I'm concerned.

*Barber - First Essay:*









A tragic, concise work that packs quite a punch in a mere eight minutes.

*Raff - Symphony no. 9 Im Sommer:*









One of Raff's strongest works, this symphony contains good tunes and inventive orchestration. The climax of the first movement is so gorgeous - I wish it would go on for longer!

*Turina - Piano Quartet:*









This was a wonderful find! I've always regretted that Falla never composed any chamber music; fortunately, Turina fits the bill here with this wonderfully sultry piano quartet.

*Atterberg - Suite no. 3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra:*









Beautiful music - even if it lacks the dramatic impulse and strongly memorable ideas of his symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano); Richard Strauss: Lieder


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## haydnguy

GLAZUNOV
Symphonies 4 & 7
Conductor: Jose Serebrier
Orchestra: Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting: Verdi: Requiem

Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan.


----------



## Jacck

*Elgar: Cockaigne Overture
Mendelssohn: Scotch Symphony﻿
Lyapounov: Hashish
Glière: The Red Poppy
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy*


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Sviatoslav Richter playing Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Iván Fischer conducting: Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit (piano) playing ; Bach : Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - chamber and piano works part three this morning.

String Quartet no.3 (1983):
String Quartet no.4 (1989):



String Trio (1985):
_Minuet_ for string trio (1994):



Piano Sonata no.1 (1987-88):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1990):
_Cadenzas to the first and third movements of Mozart's Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat K39_ (1990):
_Five Aphorisms_ for piano (1990):










_Madrigal in memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Melos Quartet playing Schubert (currently on #5 - shame the middle movements are lost as the outer movements may be my favorites of Schubert's early quartets).


----------



## eljr

chefmclean said:


> Have seen this album on here a number of times. Time to give it a spin
> 
> Codebreaker by James McCarthy &
> Ode to a Nightingale by Will Todd


Curious as to your impressions.


----------



## eljr

Zdislawa Donat / Jadwiga Rappé / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Maciejewski: Requiem, Missa pro Defunctis

Release Date March 30, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


another SACD I need.


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet playing; Beethoven , Op.59 No.1 - "Rasumovsky"/ No.10 In E Flat, Op.74 - "Harp"


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

A really nice album. Mandolines throughout create bright relaxed and happy sound, and Nuria Rial's clear voice enhances the effect even more. Love every single track.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Marzendorfer conduting; Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299, / Reinecke: Harp Concerto in E minor, Op.182/ Rodrigo: Concierto serenata for harp & orchestra

Nicanor Zabaleta (harp), Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)

Berlin Philharmonic, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum

Disc 2:
Ode to a Nightingale: Choral Symphony No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Violin Concerto

Rustem Hayroudinoff (piano), James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B

On the way to and from an appointment earlier this morning:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to David Amram:










*Program:*
American Dance Suite
Theme and Variations on "Red River Valley" for Flute and Strings
Travels for Trumpet and Orchestra
Three Songs for America


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - fourth and final instalment of his chamber and piano works this afternoon.

Piano Trio [arr. of the String Trio] (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):










_Musica Nostalgia_ for cello and piano (1992):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
_Epilogue_ from the ballet _Peer Gynt_ - arr. for cello, piano and tape (orig. 1988 - arr. 1993):
Cello Sonata no.2 (1993-94):



Piano Sonata no.3 (1992):
_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1995):










Violin Sonata no.3 (1994):



_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "The Marriage of Figaro" (Marriner/EMI)
Felix Mendelssohn - String Symphony #1 (Pople/MHS)
R. Schumann - Kinderscenen (Arrau/Philips)
Meyerbeer - Festival March (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Double Concerto

Jacques Thibaud - Violin

Pablo Casals - Cello

Orquestra Pau Casals conducted by Alfred Cortot

Recorded 1929


----------



## Rogerx

Lorin Maazel conducting; Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, Piano Concerto & Prometheus

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers.


----------



## Judith

Started off "afternoon tea" with Beethoven String Quartet in C Sharp Minor opus 131 

Performed by
Endellion String Quartet

From their box set

Then 
Schubert Symphonies 4 (tragic) and 5
ASMF 
Neville Marriner

Feel as though Schubert symphonies doesn't get mentioned as much as some of the other composers even though they are wonderful!


----------



## Guest

Yes, but what were the cakes?


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Yes, but what were the cakes?


carrot cake with cream cheese icing-chocolate cake w/ choc, mousse icing-genoise cake with raspberries and royal cream icing.


----------



## eljr

Evelyn Glennie / Carol Jantsch / Amy Porter / Albany Symphony Orchestra / David Alan Miller
Michael Daugherty: Dreamachine; Trail of Tears; Reflections on the Mississippi

Release Date March 1, 2018
Duration01:18:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 22, 2015
Recording Location
EMPAC, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Troy, New York, USA
Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, New York, USA


----------



## Malx

Second play through for this thoroughly enjoyable disc.


----------



## Merl

Yesterday and today were a pair of Naxos discs. The Crusell gets a regular outing as I love it but not played the Wagner one for a while. Enjoyed both a great deal.


----------



## eljr

Doric String Quartet / Peter Oundjian
John Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music; Absolute Jest

Release Date May 4, 2018
Duration01:11:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## eljr

Sakari Oramo / BBC Symphony Orchestra
Schmitt: Suites from "Antoine et Cléopâtre"; Symphony No. 2

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:17:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateOctober 29, 2017 & October 30, 2017
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> *Barber - Cello Concerto:*
> 
> View attachment 103767
> 
> 
> During this listening, I enjoyed this piece much more than I had before. However, I still found the finale (like that of his Violin Concerto) to tend towards empty virtuosity - it lacks the soulful lyricism of the first two movements. Ma's and Zinman's performance is excellent as far as I'm concerned.


I like the Cello concerto quite a lot, but I respectfully disagree with you about the 3rd movement. It fits to the general mood of the work, not necessarily the concerto or works overall must be lyrical all the time and virtuosity is not a meaning of emptiness. There should be a correct balance I suppose.

All the above is from my point of view obviously


----------



## Malx

Rameau, Pieces de Clavecin 1724 - Blandine Rannou.

Played with a wonderful clarity on what to my ear sounds like a fantastic instrument (A Marc Ducornet after Ruckers Antwerp 1624)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Berwald-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


.....again this evening 
.....earlier today on I-pod at work-Barenboim and the CSO performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony.


----------



## chefmclean

eljr said:


> Curious as to your impressions.


Have gone through it twice. Feel as if Codebreaker is the more memorable piece. Both are great performances, but I start to lose interest during the Nightingale. You?


----------



## Joe B

Just spent about 3 hours on the road, plenty of time for these:

















and Shostakovich's Quartet No. 8 from:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## eljr

chefmclean said:


> Have gone through it twice. Feel as if Codebreaker is the more memorable piece. Both are great performances, but I start to lose interest during the Nightingale. You?


Same, 2 listens same impressions.

Code breaker rather grabbed me, I need more time to understand the cleverness of Nightingale.

Maybe with a beer on the porch this evening...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. A wonderful recording of Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" String Quartet No. 14, played by the Orlando Quartet--strongly recommended: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Y3HNN2/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

2. & I've continued to delve into a new box set (reissue) of Vagn Holmboe's Chamber Concertos & Sinfonias. From what I've heard so far, I'd have to count this music as among Holmboe's finest compositions: https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...id=1526593227&sr=1-1&keywords=holmboe+chamber

3. A new purchase: Debussy Sonatas & Trio--On first impression, these are very fine performances: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Sona...id=1526593364&sr=1-1&keywords=Debussy+capucon

4. Contemporary Scandinavian Piano Trios: Vagn Holmboe's Piano Trio, entitled "Nuigen", and Per Nørgård's "Spell", played by Trio Ondine: https://www.amazon.com/Vagn-Holmboe...F8&qid=1526593470&sr=1-2&keywords=trio+ondine





https://www.amazon.com/Danish-Piano...F8&qid=1526593677&sr=1-6&keywords=Trio+Ondine

I also listened to Joonas Kokkonen's Piano Trio, from 1948, played by Trio Finnico:

https://www.amazon.com/Kokkonen-Mee...13&sr=1-1&keywords=Kokkonen+meet+the+composer

5. Handel Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 nos. 7-12, Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks, performed by the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields, led by Sir Neville Marriner, on first rate Ambient Surround Sound (AMSI) remasters: https://www.amazon.de/Orchesterwerk...802&sr=8-5&keywords=handel+eloquence+marriner

6. Which prompted me to pull out another old Handel favorite, Sir Neville Marriner & the ASTMF performing Handel's "Four Coronation Anthems", including the wonderful "Zadok the Priest"--warmly recommended: https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Coron...l&keywords=handel+corontatio+anthems+marriner

7. ... and yet another favorite Handel Disc, Ensemble Zefiro, led by Alfredo Bernardini, performing Handel's "Venus & Adonis" and other Cantatas & Trio Sonatas--all beautifully performed (& sung by Gemma Bertagnolli): https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Venus...77&sr=1-1&keywords=handel+zefiro+venus+adonis


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle. Ludwig, Berry/ Kertész
Bartok: Konzert fur Orch. ; Musik fur Saiteninstrumente.... Fricsay
Schoenberg: Erwartung, Britti-Lieder. Norman, Lavine

Schoenberg: Erwartung, Britti-Lieder (Cabaret Songs). Normam, Met. Opera Orch./ Levine (Philips)


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Diabellis, Piotr Anderszewski. Superb. Maybe better than Lewis. Maybe.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Various Transcriptions of J.S. Bach by Leopold Stokowski 
Leopold Stokowski & the Leopold Stokowski Symphony Orchestra*

Disc 1 from the EMI Classics Icon set recorded between 1957 and 1958. Some incredible arrangements and performances.

"Komm, Süßer Tod" BWV478 is particularly powerful - not quite as powerful as Flagstad's performance but powerful nonetheless.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart:Regina coeli in B-Flat K 127*
Bonney, Harnoncourt, Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Concentus Musicus

Terrific Mozart piece


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas - Perotin - Pärt - Garbarek - Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek - saxophones
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## WildThing

*Frédéric Chopin: Polonaises (Op. 26, 40, 44 , 53) & Polonaise-Fantasy, Op. 61*

Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## starthrower




----------



## chefmclean

eljr said:


> Same, 2 listens same impressions.
> 
> Code breaker rather grabbed me, I need more time to understand the cleverness of Nightingale.
> 
> Maybe with a beer on the porch this evening...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Flavius

Bartók: Konzert fur Orch.; Musik fur Saitteninstrumente, Schlagzeug und Celesta. RIAS Sym.-Orch. Berlin/ Fricsay (DG)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Merl said:


> Yesterday and today were a pair of Naxos discs. The Crusell gets a regular outing as I love it but not played the Wagner one for a while. Enjoyed both a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 103793
> 
> View attachment 103794


That Serebrier Stokowski series is excellent. I am tempted to say this Wagner CD is the weakest one, in fact--which is praise of the others, not criticism of this one.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

TD
CD 1, Op 2/1-3
This is his stereo modern piano (Bosendorfer) cycle


----------



## Rogerx

Jorge Bolet playing; Chopin: 24 Preludes & 4 Nocturnes


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting: Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting: Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Isaac Stern (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Stokowski conducting; Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Hugh Bean (violin)

New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*JOHANN JAKOB FROBERGER*
Toccata I, A minor FbWV 101
Canzon I, A minor FbWV 301 
Fantasia (I) sopra Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La FbWV 201
Ricercare (I) D minor FbWV 411 
Capriccio (II) G minor FbWV 518 
Partita IV A minor FbWV 610﻿

played on piano by Grigory Sokolov


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - symphonies and concertante works part one last night (concluding this morning).

Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. 1963):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1966):



_Music for Piano and Chamber Orchestra_ (1964):



Concerto for oboe, harp and string orchestra (1971):
_Concerto Grosso no.1_ for two violins, prepared piano, harpsichord and strings (1976-77):



Symphony no.0 (1957):
Symphony no.1 (1969-74):
Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Latin Mass] (1979):


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Manze conducting: Berlioz: Harold in Italy/ Berlioz / Manze/ Weber: Andante & Rondo Ungarese / Weber / Berlioz: Aufforderung Zum Tanz.

Lawrence Power (viola)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Leitner conducting: Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 102 & Brahms & St Anthony Variations.

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## eljr

Jesús López-Cobos
Respighi: Church Windows; Brazilian Impressions; Roman Festivals

Release Date 1994
Duration01:10:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Rogerx

Sviatoslav Richter (piano) playing; Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1


----------



## Jacck

*Aaron Copland - Appalachian Spring 
Bach - Italian Concerto (Glen Gould)
Witold Lutoslawski - Concerto For Orchestra
Schumann - String quartet 1*


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey
Haydn: Cello Concertos

Release Date March 16, 2018
Duration48:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015 - November 30, 2015
Recording Location
Trinity United Reformed Church, Mansel Road, London


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more CPE Bach and then a jump forward to some Mozart. Beautiful performances, all.


----------



## Sonata

*Stravinsky: Three Greek Ballets*
I have very little exposure to Stravinsky so far, having listened to him only once or twice I believe. I'm really enjoying this set of these ballets so far, I'll definitely be listening to Stravinsky for a composer-in-focus project soon.









*Bruckner: Symphony #9, conducted by Guilini*
On the other hand, I know Bruckner's work fairly well now, having listened pretty intensely to him in the last 9 months. This is a wonderful recording of his last symphony


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brodsky string quartet playing Shostakovich, now no. 3


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Il Sogno di Scipione, K 126*
Gottfried von der Goltz, Freiburger Barockorchester, Choeur des Musiciens du Louvre

The music here is pretty good, just not as memorable as something like Don Giovanni. The soprano singing in this performance is exquisite.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics








Disc 1 from this 3 CD set, which features:

Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 8 in G Op. 30 No. 3 
Mozart's Sonata for Piano 4 hands in F K497
Haydn's Piano Trio in C Hob. XV:27
Schumann's Fantasiestukcke Op. 73 for piano and cello

A rather delightful selection of works.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Violin Concertos and the Violin Concertos based on a couple of Keyboard Concertos from Gil Incogniti directed by Amadine Beyer.

These performances will not be to everyone's taste being played by a small band of seven players, played at times at breakneck pace, with occasional lapses in precision,
They are definitely different and as I may have said before - why keep buying the same performance by various ensembles - vive la difference.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven - String Quartet No 10 Op 74 (The Harp); Shostakovich - String Quartet No 5 Op 92 * Atrium Quartet on ZigZag








String Quartets by two masters of the genre. The greatest string quartet writers of the 19th and 20th centuries respectively? It's a close call for the 20th century - I might have chosen Bartok over Shostakovich.

Excellent playing and recording here.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Almost direct from mailbox to CD player.
Presuming he finishes it (1,7,9 left) this may be a top tier RVW cycle. Certainly the recordings already released are very well done.


----------



## eljr

I'd like top recommend this recording.










Circles Piano Concertos By Bach + Glass

Orange Mountain Music

Artst: Simone Dinnerstein & A Far Cry

Release date: May 11, 2018

Tracks: J.S. Bach Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G Minor, BWV 1058: I. Allegro, II. Andante, III. Allegro assai, Philip Glass Piano Concerto No. 3: Movement I, Movement II, Movement III (for Arvo Pärt)

Grammy-nominated string orchestra A Far Cry and pianist Simone Dinnerstein have teamed up on a new recording of keyboard concertos by Philip Glass and J.S. Bach.

The album features the world premiere recording of Glass's Piano Concerto No. 3, a new concerto for piano and strings co-commissioned by A Far Cry and composed by Glass specifically for Dinnerstein, whom the New York Times calls "an utterly distinctive voice in the forest of Bach interpretation." It is paired with Bach's Keyboard Concerto in G minor.Dinnerstein and A Far Cry toured the new Glass concerto in the fall of 2017, and recorded the album in the stellar acoustics of Mechanics Hall in Worcester, MA. Of their world premiere performance at the New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall, the Boston Globe wrote, "[Dinnerstein and A Far Cry] caught and held the music's patient grandeur, giving each phrase, each chord judicious gravity." The Wall Street Journal called it "an inspired pairing," adding "Mr. Glass could not have hoped for a more graceful, fluid reading."


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Yunus Emre. Verebics...Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Budapest Sym. Orch./ Simsek (Hungaroton)


----------



## Malx

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Almost direct from mailbox to CD player.
> Presuming he finishes it (1,7,9 left) this may be a top tier RVW cycle. Certainly the recordings already released are very well done.
> View attachment 103832


I'm sorry to hear Manze's recordings are good - I really don't need another VW cycle or do I?


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening whit a good friend to one heck of a holy graal, i purchased this cd called Chaant: Missa Latina, the cisterians monks of stift heiligenkreuz , eensemble vox gotica (austria).Im drinking some good old stout whit a great gentelmen like me, my drinking buddy, have a nice day and this purchased was a stteal 4.99$ , no joke the cd sleeve is gold whit niice pressing, we get Cisterian music annd tthe missa of guillaume dufay.

:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Another recording that will upset traditionalists, Currentzis plays around with Purcell's work but he gives it a clarity and buoyancy which so many of the traditional interpretations seem to lack. In fact by comparison some I have heard seem bland and lifeless.
Unlikely to be a library recommendation but one that demands to be heard imo.


----------



## eljr

Miah Persson / Gustavo Gimeno / Orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg
Mahler: Symphony No. 4; Nicht zu schne

Release Date February 23, 2018
Duration01:07:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Philharmonie Luxembourg


----------



## pmsummer

RESPONSORIA
SACRAE CANTIONES
*Carlo Gesualdo*
Centro Musica Antica di Padova
Livio Picotti - director
_
Argo_


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert - Symphony No. 7 'Unfinished'; Beethoven - Symphony No. 2; Wagner Siegfried Idyll* Claudio Abbado and the Vienna Philharmonic (Schubert) and Chamber Orchestra of Europe (Beethoven and Wagner) on audite








These recordings are from the Lucerne Festival in 1978 (Schubert) and 1988 (Beethoven and Wagner).

The Schubert is a fairly conventional account (early in his career). The Beethoven is an excellent lively performance.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> RESPONSORIA
> SACRAE CANTIONES
> *Carlo Gesualdo*
> Centro Musica Antica di Padova
> Livio Picotti - director
> _
> Argo_


An excellent choice......I just put this CD into the player, inspired by your choice.


----------



## eljr

Gringolts String Quartet / Malin Hartelius
Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4

Release Date July, 2017
Duration01:04:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
SRF Studio, Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> RESPONSORIA
> SACRAE CANTIONES
> *Carlo Gesualdo*
> Centro Musica Antica di Padova
> Livio Picotti - director
> _
> Argo_


Ah, at last PM has posted something I _*don't *_need to immediately go and buy!:lol:


----------



## Malx

Disc three from this Lugano set - for me the starring piece is the Weinberg Violin Sonata played by Martha Argerich & Gidon Kremer.


----------



## Joe B

Last night, when I played this for the first time, it was late. I listened to the "Four Pieces for String Orchestra" and the "Tree Idylls", so now I'm completing the disc by listening to the "Chamber Concerto for Piano and Strings":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "The Firebird Suite" (1919 version):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scriabin's "Le Poeme de L'extase, op.54":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene":


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky (cello) playing; Haydn - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting: Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major / serenade no 2

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Piano Quartet playing: Saint-Saëns - Piano Quartets


----------



## KenOC

My wife is playing the Missa Solemnis again. I think she has a fixation! But what a fitting cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Maazel conducting Respighi and Rimsky-Korsakov; currently playing the finale of Le Coq D'or suite


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing: Schumann: Piano Trios.


----------



## Jacck

*Vincent Persichetti - Symphony for Band*
an unknown American composer until now for me and this piece of music is great

*Leopold Godowsky ‒ Java Suite
Leopold Godowsky - Piano Sonata*
This composers piano music is great. The Java suit is inspired by Javanese gamelan and is unique and fantastic (higly recommended). The Piano Sonata has some pretty complex harmonies and I will need to relisten to it.

*Vítězslav Novák ‒ Pan, A Poem in Tones, Op.43*
A 5-movement piano composition, great, beautiful, higly recommended. Novák was the best pupil of Dvořák, but developed a unique style of his own. His melodies are equally beautiful to those of Dvořák. I have not heard a bad piece from Novák. There is much more to him than the beautiful first movement of the Slovak Suite (a bad translation by the way, the translator confused Slovensko (Slovakia) with Slovácko(a region in Czech Republic, not Slovakia)). He wrote wonderful string quartets and tone poems. Check his Eternal Longing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - symphonies and concertante works part two this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.3 (1978):
Violin Concerto no.4 (1984):



Concerto for piano and strings (1979):



Viola Concerto (1985):
Cello Concerto no.1 (1985-86):



Symphony no.3 (1981):
Symphony no.4 for tenor, countertenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from _Ave Maria_] (1983):
Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988):


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Berlioz: Overtures

Staatskapelle Dresden,


----------



## Joe B




----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn Overtures performed by Flor and the Bamberg S.O.
Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies performed by Norrington and the RSO Stuttgart.

earlier while walking I listened to the marvellous account of Mozart's 'Prague' Symphony performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O.......undoubtedly my favourite Mozart symphony!


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting: Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## eljr

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance; Pärt: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
St Nicholas' Church (Niguliste kirik), Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## eljr

Kathleen Battle
Kathleen Battle Sings Mozart

Release Date 1986
Duration54:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Malx

My little nod in the direction of the Royal Wedding:

William Boyce Symphony Op 2 No 1.









Earlier for the Saturday Symphony - Brian Symphony No 32.









Now: the latest BBC MM disc featuring works by Elgar conducted by Mackerras, Mena & Handley.


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Dolly Suite

Lorraine Hunt (soprano) & Jules Eskin (violoncello)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When I'm washing the windows, I usually go for disco, but today it's Shostakovich quartets  (Only a break now)


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf : Italienisches Liederbuch (46 songs, complete)

Irmgard Seefried (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Jörg Demus (piano, Erik Werba (piano)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Claudio Abbado / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder

Duration01:46:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder. Thomas, Napier, Minton...BBC Orc./ Boulez (Sony)


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a lot of Mozart.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3-5









No.1


















Rainy day here in New York.


----------



## chill782002

Cyril Scott - Neptune

Martyn Brabbins / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 2003


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich - Debut Recital* on DG









A spectacular debut. Quite a demanding choice of music by Chopin, Brahms, Ravel, Prokofiev and including the Liszt Sonata in B minor.


----------



## Malx

Rameau, Nouvelles Suites de Pieces de Clavecin 1728 - Blandine Rannou.

Second disc from this fine two disc set - a different harpsichord this time again by Marc Ducornet this time - after a French harpsichord of the Hemsch School.
Having had a little look around the internet this is a Double-Manuel with 61 notes (for those who may be interested in such details).


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: Grand duo concertant for violin & piano; Marche funebre; Trio for piano, violin & cello* James Clark (violin), Moray Welsh (cello), Ronald Smith piano on APR









Virtuoso pianist / composer Alkan ploughs his own furrow. These pieces are from the first of this 2 CD set. Substantial and original, Alkan these pieces have a slightly elusive nature. I must say the March funebre is quite a striking piece.


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Karajan and the Vienna Philharmonic on Decca








Some easier listening to finish this evening's listening. Windows closed so I don't annoy the neighbours, but then I'll have to open them to let some heat out (it's rather warm tonight in the north of England!)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

Odds and sods here. No rhyme or reason.

ASM plays Beethoven 7, Brahms 2, Mozart K 481, Fauré 1, Previn 2 violin sonatas plus other pieces by Penderecki, Kreisler, Brahms, Massenet, Ravel and Debussy. What a terrific double album. Beautiful playing and nice selection of varied pieces. 









Szymanowski (1&2) and Karłowicz Violin Concerti 









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti. The Halvorsen was written in 1908 but lost. Lost until recently, this is a world premiere recording. It's a terrific piece, very enjoyable.









Ysaÿe solo violin sonatas, a solid performance here. 









Dutilleux and Lutosławski Cello Concerti


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been listening to Herbert Blomstedt's Decca Trio of Hindemith orchestral works. The disks are old favorites. I've also been listening to some rarer works by the composer on Youtube that have been mentioned in his Guestbook recently.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Blancrocher said:


> I've been listening to Herbert Blomstedt's Decca Trio of Hindemith orchestral works. The disks are old favorites. I've also been listening to some rarer works by the composer on Youtube that have been mentioned in his Guestbook recently.


I just finished doing that earlier today myself.
TD
Recommended


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass) playing: Bach Trios


----------



## KirbyH

In memoriam to Birgit Nilsson, Act II of Gotterdammerung. Even though this is the third of three very different Brunnhildes in the Ring, the way Nilsson manipulates every change of mood and character in this opera is nothing short of jaw dropping. I maintain that this is one of the finest recordings ever made - period - and Birgit Nilsson goes a long way towards making that happen. There haven't been any like her before or since.

On a side note, I'm listening to this work because of the venue. I have a friend at work who does some recording (self-produced, but the process fascinates me all the same) and we got to talking about it, and I wound up waxing about the Sofiensaal and its famous "ring." Along with Karajan's church, this is one of those places that just produced a golden sound no matter how you sliced it, and Culshaw and Solti make the most out of it. I'm not going to go on and and on about the pluses and minuses of this particular cut of Gotterdammerung - but the one solid, overwhelming positive point is absolutely the choice of venue. Fantastic stuff, this.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Arod playing: Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Cantatas for Easter and Pentecost

Monika Frimmer (soprano), Petra Kotz-Geitner (soprano), Bernhard Hirtreiter (tenor), Gotthold Schwarz (bass)

Christoph Hammer (harpsichord), Gerhart Darmstadt (cello), Pieter Affourtit (violin)


----------



## Rogerx

Maria-João Pires (piano)playing; Schumann: Kinderszenen, Waldszenen & Bunte Blätter


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 14 - Julia Korpacheva (Soprano), Peter Migunov (Bass), Music Aeterna, Teodor Currentzis.

Another thought provoking recording from Currentzis. There is at times a lightness in his performance of this dark and sober song cycle/symphony which many may find is at odds with majority of interpretations. 
Using little vibrato he brings a clarity to the string writing and the voices used whilst authentically Russian seem less funereal than on many recordings I've heard - does this effectively mean Currentzis has missed the essence of the piece, well thats up for debate, what I will say is I found his treatment of the symphony made it an easier listen for me and it is a valid view of a 20th century masterpiece.


----------



## Enthusiast

Oedipus Rex in my favourite (by far!) recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No 14 - Julia Korpacheva (Soprano), Peter Migunov (Bass), Music Aeterna, Teodor Currentzis.
> 
> Another thought provoking recording from Currentzis. There is at times a lightness in his performance of this dark and sober song cycle/symphony which many may find is at odds with majority of interpretations.
> Using little vibrato he brings a clarity to the string writing and the voices used whilst authentically Russian seem less funereal than on many recordings I've heard - does this effectively mean Currentzis has missed the essence of the piece, well thats up for debate, what I will say is I found his treatment of the symphony made it an easier listen for me and it is a valid view of a 20th century masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 103874


I love that recording of Shostakovich 14. It elevated the work for me to become one of my favourite pieces of his. You mini-review is very fair. I disagree with those who say it is OK or good "but not Shostakovich". It does perhaps show his debt to Britten more than most recordings ... and it does perhaps surpass Britten!


----------



## eljr

Brabant Ensemble / Stephen Rice
Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum & Motets

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:14:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 26, 2017 - January 28, 2017
Recording Location
All Saints' Church, East Finchley, London


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the batch of late recordings that Harnoncourt made with the Concentus Musicus - nearly all of them are exceptional and this is no exception (does that make sense?)!


----------



## Rogerx

Jesús López-Cobos conducting; Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4 
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

A second Shostakovich 14 this morning - Karita Mattila (Soprano) Thomas Quasthoff (Bass), BPO, Simon Rattle.

A live recording which I found a little bit dull after listening to Currentzis earlier - I suspect if I'd played this one first I would have been well enough pleased!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #3:










*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* Camerata Ligure and the Alessandro Stradella Consort
*Conductor:* Estevan Velardi
*Composer:* *Antonio Maria Bonocini*
*Recording:* 4/22/89, Duomo di Modena, Italy
*Format:* CD (DDD-2017)
*Label:* Brilliant Classics


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Alfred Schnittke's symphonies and concertante works this morning/early afternoon.

Concerto for piano four hands and chamber orchestra (1988):



Cello Concerto no.2 (1990):



_Alban Berg an das Frankfurter Opernhaus_ - commemorative canon for four voices by Alban Berg - transcribed for violin and strings by Schnittke (orig. 1930):
_Concerto for Three_ for violin, viola, cello and strings (1994):



Symphony no.6 (1992):
Symphony no.7 (1993):
Symphony no.8 (1994):
Symphony no.9 [arr. by Alexander Raskatov] (1996-97 - arr. 2006):


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky (piano) performing; Chopin Preludes, Ballades, Nocturnes


----------



## eljr

Teodor Currentzis / MusicAeterna
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration46:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary 9, 2015 - February 15, 2015
Recording Location
Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Violin Concerto No 2 - Laurent Korcia, CBSO, Sakari Oramo.
Bartok, Contrasts for Violin, Clarinet & Piano - Laurent Korcia, Michel Portal & Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012


----------



## eljr

John Storgårds / Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration54:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMay 25, 2015 - May 28, 2015
Recording Location
Oslo Konserthus
Oslo Opera House, the Orchestra Rehearsal Room


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More British music:

*
Elizabeth Maconchy*
String Quartets 9 - 12 (1968 - 1976)
Quartetto Corto (for string quartet) (1984)
*Mistry Quartet* [Unicorn - Kanchana, 1989]

This is a splendid cycle. Whilst perhaps lacking the individual originality of the very best 20th century quartet cycles it's certainly amongst the best of the rest. Clearly inspired by Bartok's six quartets above all, Maconchy covers some of the same ground as Britten and Tippett and if you enjoy their chamber music you might well enjoy Maconchy's too. Performances of these last 5 quartets by the Mistry quartet are excellent, though no real comparison can be made as no one else seems to have recorded them.










*
Walton*
Symphony No. 1 (1935)
Violin Concerto* (1938)
*BBC SO, Edward Gardner; *Tasmin Little, violin*
[Chandos, 2014]


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Ode for St. Cecilia's Day" (Bernstein/Columbia)
J. S. Bach - Cello Suite #3 (Starker/Mercury)
Telemann - Fantasias #1 & 2 (Rampal/Odyssey)
Hertel - Concerto for Trumpet, 2 Oboes and 2 Bassoons (Zickler/Turnabout)*


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> Third and final instalment of Alfred Schnittke's symphonies and concertante works this morning/early afternoon.
> 
> Symphony no.6 (1992):
> Symphony no.7 (1993):
> Symphony no.8 (1994):
> Symphony no.9 [arr. by Alexander Raskatov] (1996-97 - arr. 2006):


How do you find those late symphonies? I find them rather empty - and that his strokes had taken away too much of his creative capacity - but I have heard that some like them and their simplicity. Ideally I'd like a key to getting into them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I quite enjoy the late symphonies but I can also appreciate why some find them unfulfilling. It's always at the back of my mind that their often sparer textures might be analogous with Schnittke's declining health - they give me the impression that the composer was running on fumes and that perhaps he wanted to reveal that tiredness in his music. But perhaps they are more enigmatic than I am giving them credit for - I find that there is neither rage against the dying of the light nor calm resignation before slipping into oblivion, either of which has often the imprint of works by a composer nearing the end - in Schnittke's case it's more like 'Look, I'm absolutely shagged out - and this is how it feels!' But I could be completely wrong. 

Perhaps this 'tiredness' is more vividly expressed in what I think was his final completed chamber composition - the variations for string quartet:


----------



## Jacck

*Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji - Le Jardin Parfumé
Carl Czerny. Symphony No. 5 in E flat major*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Two British works from the 1970s - both late in their two composers' careers. The Triple Concerto - a fine example of relatively late Tippett - followed by Britten's Phaedra, a rare example of something of his written especially for a particular female voice (Janet Baker's).


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - orchestral works part one.

_Régi magyar társas táncok (Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances)_ after János Bihari, János Lavotta, Antal Csermák and Márk Rózsavölgyi for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
_Baladă şi joc (Ballad and Dance) after Romanian Folksongs_ for two violins - version for school orchestra (1950):
_Concert românesc_ (1951):
_Apparitions_ (1958-59):
_Atmosphères_ (1961):
Cello Concerto (1966):
_Lontano_ (1967):
_Ramifications_ for 12 solo strings (1968-69):


----------



## chill782002

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 4

Sir Malcolm Sargent / BBC Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1963

I've always found this the most difficult of Vaughan Williams' symphonies but this version seems to have given me an insight that others have not.


----------



## stejo

In Sweden we don´t have Sibelius, Grieg or Nielsen which is sad 
But we have Franz Berwald living 1796-1868.
Listen to his Sinfonia Serieuse which is a lovely symphony, here with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (former the Stockholm filh
Orch ) under Ulf Björlin. Recorded at abbey Road studios 1976.
On Vinyl (of course  )


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, String Quartets Nos 7, 8 & 9 - The Kontra Quartet.


----------



## chefmclean

I find most of what I've heard from Delius to be delightful.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 34. Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: A selection of solo piano works + Sonata de concert for cello & piano* Ronald Smith (piano) and Moray Welsh (cello) on APR








I listened to the first disc from this double CD yesterday. On to the second disc which consists of piano music and Sonata for cello and piano.

Virtuoso piano writing and quite imaginative writing. Again of a somewhat elusive nature. A rather nice change from his popular contemporaries Chopin and Liszt.


----------



## chefmclean

Berlioz's Symphony fantastique from this Anima Eterna comp


----------



## stejo

stejo said:


> View attachment 103888
> 
> 
> In Sweden we don´t have Sibelius, Grieg or Nielsen which is sad
> But we have Franz Berwald living 1796-1868.
> Listen to his Sinfonia Serieuse which is a lovely symphony, here with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (former the Stockholm filh
> Orch ) under Ulf Björlin. Recorded at abbey Road studios 1976.
> On Vinyl (of course  )


Still listening om Berwald, its somewhat like Beethoven but with a better bass ( subwoofer on )
Heard it six times now and its getting better and better.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics








Disc two from this set:

Liszt: Conterto pathetique for two pianos with Lilya Zilberstein. Archetypal Liszt - and what a barn storming performance!

Rachmaninov: Trio Elegiaque Op.9

Shostakovich: Cheryomushki Op 105 - a Suite for three pianos.


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Dominica Pentecostes--Sequentia, Communio. Muensterschwarzach Benedictine Abbey Choir/ Fr. Godehard Joppich (DG)


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Messe de la Pentecote. Monastic Choir, St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Musidisc)


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTE
_Trigonale 2007, Festival Der Alten Musik_
*Various and Many Composers*
Live recording, performances by:
CD 1
La Fenice
Ensemble Unicorn
The Hilliard Ensemble
Harmony of Nations Baroque Orchestra​CD 2
Concertino Amarilli
il Giardino Armonico
Christine Schornsheim​
_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Rambler

*Nicholas Angelich: Liszt - Schumann - Chopin --- Dedication* on Erato








The three pieces on this disc are connected by dedications.

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor - dedicated to Schumann.

Schumann: Kreisleriana - dedicated to Chopin.

Chopin: Etudes Op. 10 No. 10 & No. 12 - dedicated to Liszt


----------



## Biwa

Northern German Organ Baroque Vol. 07:

Johann Praetorius - Organ Works

Friedhelm Flamme (organ of the Holthausen Cloister near Büren)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Polyptique (for violin and two small orchestras), Etudes for string orch., Sonata da Chiesa (for viola and string orch.). Schneider, Rieber, Munich Chamber Orch./ Stadlmair (Koch)


----------



## Atrahasis

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Andrés Orozco-Estrada






Masterful. Great performance.


----------



## MusicSybarite

stejo said:


> View attachment 103888
> 
> 
> In Sweden we don´t have Sibelius, Grieg or Nielsen which is sad
> But we have Franz Berwald living 1796-1868.
> Listen to his Sinfonia Serieuse which is a lovely symphony, here with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (former the Stockholm filh
> Orch ) under Ulf Björlin. Recorded at abbey Road studios 1976.
> On Vinyl (of course  )


But the Swedes have to be proud by Berwald, Atterberg, Stenhammar, Peterson-Berger, Pettersson, Larsson, Koch, Wirén, Rangström, Alfvén, Kallstenius, Lindberg and many others


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

FOR JEAN ON HER BIRTHDAY
_Violin Sonata in A minor - String Quartet No.2 in A minor (For Jean on Her Birthday) - Six Studies in English Folk-Song - Phantasy Quintet_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Music Group of London
Hugh Bean - violin, director
_
EMI_


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

To be followed by







First listen to both.


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) playing; Brahms: Sonatas for Cello & Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conduction; Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Beaux Arts Trio - Schubert Piano Trio no. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Iván Fischer conducting ; Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Peter Rösel (piano), Karl Suske (violin), Dietmar Hallmann (viola), Jurnjakob Timm (cello), Rainer Hucke (double bass)


----------



## deprofundis

JJacob Gallus Missa Ave mariia & opusssum mussicum, great composer , i have fews releases..


----------



## jim prideaux

at work and on I-pod......

Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Zinmann and the Tonhalle Zurich.
Brahms-2nd Symphony performed by Barenboim and the CSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - second and final instalment of his orchestral works this morning.

Chamber concerto for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
_Melodien_ (1971):
Double concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
_San Francisco Polyphony_ (1973-74):
Piano Concerto (1985-88):
Violin Concerto (1990 - rev. 1992):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_ arr. for coloratura soprano and chamber orchestra by Elgar Howarth: version for solo trumpet and chamber orchestra (orig. 1974-77 - arr. 1991):
_Hamburg Concerto_ for horn and chamber orchestra with four obligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003):


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue performing; Bach, Beethoven & Medtner


----------



## eljr

Jacek Kaspszyk / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Polish Music: Mlynarski, Weinberg, Penderecki

Release Date March 30, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> at work and on I-pod......
> 
> Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Zinmann and the Tonhalle Zurich.
> Brahms-2nd Symphony performed by Barenboim and the CSO.


.....and now!

Martinu 1st and 2nd symphonies performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Biwa

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach

Fantasien F. 15 & 31
8 Fugen F. 31
Choralvorspiele F. 38 Nos. 1-7
Fugen F. 32, 33, 37

Friedhelm Flamme (Hillebrand Organ at the Minister Church of St Alexandri at Eubeck)


----------



## stejo

In the car, Julia Fisher playing Bach on her own.
SONATAS & PARTITAS


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Trio Sonatas Nos. 1-6, BWV525-530.
Heinz Holliger (oboe), Christiane Jaccottet (harpsichord), Tabea Zimmermann (viola)


----------



## Sonata

A pair of operas from this wonderful set: * Puccini: La Boheme and Manon Lescaut*


----------



## Taplow

*Wieniawski*: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22
Joshua Bell
Cleveland Orchestra: Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Alicia de Larrocha (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Sonatas /Fantasia / Rondo.


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Bellini - Overture to "Norma" (Scimone/MHS)
Beethoven - Turkish March (Ormandy/Columbia)
Schubert - Symphony #2 (Vaughn/RCA)
J. Strauss, Jr - Wine, Women & Song (Fiedler/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Schubert: Winterreise D911


----------



## Enthusiast

Still in the 1970s, still in Britain - Britten's 3rd quartet:


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 Schuricht/Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. Lively and delightful, in well recorded mono.


----------



## Enthusiast

This one (also from 70s Britain) - Tippett's 4th Symphony - is an impressive work but perhaps not so suited to a warm day somehow.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak violin sonata, four romantic pieces, Suk four romantic pieces, Janacek violin sonata 









Dvorak Piano Trios no 4&3. This cd has the fourth first, don't ask me why. Nice cd though.









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2 and string Quintet. Terrific cd I purchased for myself last Christmas 









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture. Fantastic music and recording. I think the eighth symphony is my favourite. 









Dvorak Symphonies 7&9. I haven't listened to the nineth for a long time. I overplayed during my youth. It is pretty good though. I've had the chance to play the nineth in orchestra too, quite exciting.


----------



## Granate

I don't feel like I'm listening to 13 Beethoven Symphony cycles again. I'm about to complete my 6th table and finish all the 63 cycles I started in late February. It's exhausting. I want to come back to French opera recordings, but afterwards I have to do the play-offs and the final, or I won't know which cycle to buy.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still stuck on 70s Britain. It seems like it was a wonderful decade.


----------



## Judith

Had a repertoirethon today.

Started with

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted byMichael Tilson Thomas

Beethoven Symphony no 5
Mahler Symphony no 1
(Separate CDs)
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Beethoven Piano Concerto no 1
Murray Perahia
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Conducted by Bernard Haitink

Walton Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Paarvo Jarvi

Saint Saens 

Organ Concerto
Berlin Philharmonic
James Levine

Piano Concerto no 2 in G Minor
Stephen Hough
CBSO
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

Couple of symphonies but mainly concertos today


----------



## eljr

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum

CD 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Granate said:


> I don't feel like I'm listening to 13 Beethoven Symphony cycles again. I'm about to complete my 6th table and finish all the 63 cycles I started in late February. It's exhausting. I want to come back to French opera recordings, but afterwards I have to do the play-offs and the final, or I won't know which cycle to buy.


Granate, you have quite phenomenal stamina!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thread duty:
*
Bruckner*
Motets*
Choir of St. Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh; RSAMD Brass, cond. Duncan Ferguson* (no, not that one!  )
[Delphian, 2010]

These 17 brief motets are beautifully realised in the vast setting of the 19th century St Mary's Episcopal Cathedral in Edinburgh. Bruckner's writing for brass is predictably thrilling. Magnificent.


----------



## eljr

Matthias Foremny / Members of Gewandhausorchester, Leipzig / Leipzig Opera Orchestra
Gordon Getty: The Canterville Ghost

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration01:01:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Oper Leipzig, Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - two discs of keyboard works this afternoon/evening.

*Piano Duet*

_Induló [March]_ (1942):
_Polifón etüd [Polyphonic Étude]_ (1943):
_Allegro_ (1943):
_Három lakodalmi tánc [Three Wedding Dances]_ (1950):
_Sonatina_ (1950):

*Two Pianos*

_Three Pieces_ (1976):

*Harpischord*

_Continuum_ (1968):
_Passacaglia ungherese_ (1978):
_Hungarian Rock (Chaconne)_ (1978):

*Organ*

_Ricercare (Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi)_ (1951):
_Volumina_ (1961-62):
_Two Studies_ for organ (1967 and 1969):

*Piano solo*

_Capriccio no.1_ (1947):
_Capriccio no.2_ (1947):
_Invention_ (1948):










*
Piano solo (cont.)*

_Musica ricercata_ (1951-53):
_(6) Études Book I_ (1985):
_(8) Études Book II_ (1988-94):
_White on White_ from _Études Book III_ (1995):


----------



## Malx

A little earlier, Tveitt's Piano Concerto No 5.









Now:
Trio Sonatas by J.S. / C.P.E. / W.F. Bach.


----------



## Score reader

*Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps - Michael Tilson Thomas / BSO*


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Années de pelerinage. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Hamlet Overture, Op. 67a
Alexander Lazarev, KBS Symphony Orchestra

This sounded very nice, and there is some thunderous timpani to be heard.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian

Wonderful..........


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Collins (clarinet/conductor) performing; Crusell: The Three Clarinet Concertos

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rogerx

Nevermind playing; Telemann: Paris Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - William Herschel

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Zoltán Kocsis (piano) performing; Debussy: Estampes


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - chamber works (plus an early work for tape and a transcription for accordion) this morning.

_The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea_ for solo trumpet (1949):
Sonata for solo cello (1948-53):
_Musica ricercata_ for harpsichord - eight pieces arr. for accordion by Max Bonnay (orig. 1950 -53 - arr. ????):
_Artikulation_ for tape (1958):



_Andante and Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):
String Quartet no.1 [_Métamorphoses nocturnes_] (1953-54):
String Quartet no.2 (1968):



_Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (1953):
_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):
Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):
Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not sure what I think of Monteverdi's madrigals but I do really enjoy this CD. There are quite a few I do not really enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Regina Sarfaty (soprano), Martina Arroyo (soprano), Nicholas Di Virgilio (tenor), Norman Scott (bass)

The Juilliard Chorus, New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Mackerras conducting Janacek


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Kempff (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Sonata

So I listened to Puccini's opera about a heroine who is condemned as a prostitute (Manon Lescaut) and another who dies of consumption (La Boheme)

It seems natural now to listen to Verdi's opera about a prostitute who dies of consumption. So on to La Traviata!
I'm listening to the recording with Nicolai Gedda and the wonderful Beverly Sills in its entirety, but also supplementing with Carlos Kleiber's recording featuring Placido Domingo and Ileana Cotrubas in the key highlights:


----------



## Vasks

_This record is old and its surface is a bit scratchy...I wonder if it's been reissued on a CD?_


----------



## eljr

Sakari Oramo / BBC Symphony Orchestra
Schmitt: Suites from "Antoine et Cléopâtre"; Symphony No. 2

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:17:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateOctober 29, 2017 & October 30, 2017
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------



## eljr

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum

CD 2:
Ode to a Nightingale: Choral Symphony No. 4


----------



## eljr

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Edward Gardner / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Grieg: Piano Concerto; Incidental Music to "Peer Gynt"

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:22:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording DateJune 16, 2016 & June 17, 2016
Recording Location
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20
*

I'm not a fan of pianofortes - they sound like a piano with a head cold - but mixed with an orchestra, the deficits get buried in the tonal color. I'm not going to give up Murray Perahia or Robert Casadesus, but this is a nice contrast.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of pianofortes - they sound like a piano with a head cold


 Great quote!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)& Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15

Ronald Dowd (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boy's Choir.


----------



## eljr

Stile Antico
Divine Theatre: Sacred Motets by Giaches de Wert

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:07:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows' Church, Gospel Oak, London

2017 AllMusic "Best of 2017"


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Allegro in C minor for Two Pianos fragment K 426a/Anh 44*
Ingrid Haebler, Ludwig Hoffmann

I am listening to all of the Mozart pieces I have not heard that are under a minute. This 30-second fragment delivers a lot of fine qualities, and I would love for there to be more.


----------



## eljr

Amy Dickson
Glass

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration56:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 29, 2008 & May 30, 2008
Recording Location
Air Studios, London, UK
Cadogan Hall, London, UK


----------



## Merl

Super stuff. I like this disc a lot. The recording is excellent and the playing is magical.


----------



## Flavius

Puccini: La Boheme. Moffo, Tucker, Rome Opera Orch,/ Leinsdorf (RCA)


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30*
Alfred Brendel

This is an outstanding performance.


----------



## Madiel

Bought it for Metamorphoseon and now discovering what a great piece "ballata delle gnomidi" is :tiphat:


----------



## janxharris

Thomas Adès - Polaris (2010)


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - a cappella choral works and songs with piano. Most of these compositions are miniatures from the composer's teeth-cutting years when, like Bartók and Kodály (one of his teachers) before him, he spent time researching Hungarian folk music.

_Idegen földön (Far from Home)_ - cycle of four songs [Texts: Bálint Balassa/Hungarian and Slovakian folk sources] (1945-46):
_Magány (Solitude)_ [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1946):
_Betlehemi királyok (Kings of Bethlehem)_ [Text: Attila József] (1946):
_Bujdosó (The Fugitive)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Húsvét (Easter)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magos Kősziklának (From the High Rocks)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Két kánon (Two Canons)_ [Texts: Slovakian folk sources/Sándor Weöres] (1947):
_Lakodalmas (Wedding Dance)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Hortobágy_ - three folk songs [Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Haj, ifjuság! (Hey, Youth!)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):
_Kállai kettős (Double-Dance from Kálló)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):
_(4) Inaktelki nóták ((4) Tunes from Inaktelk)_ [Texts: Hungaraian folk sources] (1953):
_(4) Mátraszentimrei dalok ((4) Songs from Mátraszentimre)_ [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1955):
_Éjszaka (Night)_ [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):
_Reggel (Morning)_ [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):
_Lux Aeterna_ [Text: Roman Catholic Requiem Mass] (1966):
_Drei Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin_ (1982): 
_(3) Magyar Etüdök ((3) Hungarian Études)_ [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1983):










_Három Weöres-dal (Three Weöres Songs)_ for voice and piano [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1946-47):
_Négy lakodalmi tánc (Four Wedding Dances)_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano and piano [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Öt Arany-dal (Five Arany Songs)_ for voice and piano [Texts: János Arany] (1952):
_Der Sommer (The Summer)_ for voice and piano [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1989):
_Nonsense Madrigals_ for six male voices [Texts: William Brighty Rands/Lewis Carroll/Heinrich Hoffmann] (1988-93):


----------



## eljr

Matt Haimovitz
Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello

Release Date June 23, 2017
Duration01:08:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2016 - January 29, 2016
Recording Location
Mission Sound Brooklyn


----------



## chefmclean

Beethoven's 3rd- Jos Van Immerseel w Anima Eterna


----------



## cougarjuno

*Honegger -- Violin Sonatas*

Dong-Suk Kang (violin) Pascal Devoyon (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Guess what im listening right now : Arthur Honneger , la danse des morts and jeanne sur le bucher, there my lastest purchased since i was harsh whit honegger on the basic of one work the naxos Lithurgique, so i purchased both of these obscur works, let's face it i was cruel for fan of Honegger , he made some good work, im not moraly ,forcibly, obligated to like all his work, but these were riveting and interresting.

Ohh and suprise ,suprise i purchased another* Orlande De Lassus prophetiea sybillarum* on an obscur label sound magical, the best i heard so far the ensemble is: daedelus ,the cd called oracula.

Sometime i wonder if im loony tune kinda.. because this work i have it in 5 version at least and plan on buying the signum(label) version eventually have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Leonhardt playing Bach's Art of Fugue (1969), Szeryng playing the sonatas and partitas (1955)--longstanding favorite cds. 

Via Youtube I've been listening repetitiously to various music by Bent Sorensen, the recent Grawemeyer winner. I'd heard a few cds by him before, but I'm enjoying immersing myself in his unique--to my ears--sound world. I think I've heard the phrase "decaying music" to describe it--but it seems so vital!

*p.s.* I'm very interested to hear those Honneger violin sonatas, cougarjuno.


----------



## Blancrocher

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30*
> Alfred Brendel
> 
> This is an outstanding performance.


Which recording? I've been listening to his 3rd complete set in my car recently.


----------



## chefmclean

chefmclean said:


> Beethoven's 3rd- Jos Van Immerseel w Anima Eterna


Now, the mighty 9th.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia conducting /playing; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Ormandy conduting; Shostakovich: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Cello concerto no 1

Andrê Previn (piano), William Vacchiano (trumpet), Leonard Bernstein (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Diogenes Quartet performing; Bruch: String Quartets Op. 9, Op. 10 and Op.Posth


----------



## JosefinaHW

Every recorded performance of Gerald Finley. What an extraordinary voice: he's "said" to have the range of a bass and baritone, but I think he's also a tenor! He's an amazing actor, too. I can post three videos, so here they are.

Clip from _Pelleas et Melisande_ (also stars Christian Gerhaher and Magdalena Kozena). I don't like children's voices but the young boy in the video has a beautiful voice.






Mozart, _Cos_i, also with Luca Pisaroni






Elgar, _Coronation Ode No. 3

_


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 24 

Solomon / Philharmonia / Menges


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Stravinsky & Stokowski

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Pierre Attaingnant - Jeux d'Orgue et de Voix
G.F.Haendel - Water Music
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - String Sextet For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And 2 Cellos In A Major (1876)
Prokofiev - 5th piano concerto
*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sonata No. 1

I bought this set several years ago because, to be honest, it was at a bargain price.

I was also curious to see what all the fuss was about, having read in the Penguin Guide (2006) that:

"For many music-lovers and record collectors of an older generation, Schnabel was the voice of Beethoven; returning ot htis pioneering set again, one realises that his insights were deeper than those of almost anyone who followed him.."

and:

"...and a bad-tempered quality that sound totally Beethovian;"

"However, they come closer to Beethoven than has almost any other musician since.."

High praise indeed.

Don't expect any stunning insights from me about these performances, I'm not remotely well versed enough in Beethoven's piano sonatas to have an opinion, although I've always liked Jenő Jandó's Moonlight on Naxos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - vocal/choral works with ensemble/orchestra.

_Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures_ for soprano, contralto, baritone and seven instrumentalist [Text: György Ligeti] (1962-65):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera Le Grand Macabre for coloratura soprano and orchestra arr. by Elgar Howarth [Texts: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (orig. 1974-77 - arr. 1991):










_Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra (1963-65):
_Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra [Text: from the International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973]:
_Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)_ - song cycle for mezzo-soprano and percussion with occasional wind instruments, sirens, whistles etc. [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (2000):



_Le Grand Macabre_ - opera in four scenes [Libretto: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (1974-77 - rev. 1996):


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Chailly conducting a Futurama character symphony.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Job; Symphony No. 9

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:17:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
Domkirken, Bergen, Norway
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rachmaninov Variations

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Dvorak & Tchaikovsky: Serenades for strings & Grieg: Holberg Suite

The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Biwa

Rued Langgaard:

Music of the Spheres
The Time of the End, From the Deep

Hetna Regitze Bruun (mezzo-soprano)
Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano)
Johan Reuter (baritone)
Danish National Choir
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

I love György Ligeti's comment he made upon looking through the score for Music of the Spheres..."I didn't know I was a Langgaard imitator!"


----------



## Vasks

*Leifs - Iceland Overture (Shao/BIS)
Nystroem - Songs by the Sea (Hellekant/Phono Suecia)
Sallinen - Symphony #7 "Dreams of Gandalf" (Rasilainen/cpo)*


----------



## eljr

Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier
Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:15:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Église Saint-Jean Baptiste, Beaufays
Eglise Saint-Sébastien, Stavelot, Belgium


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Orfeo

Biwa said:


> View attachment 103968
> 
> 
> Rued Langgaard:
> 
> Music of the Spheres
> The Time of the End, From the Deep
> 
> Hetna Regitze Bruun (mezzo-soprano)
> Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano)
> Johan Reuter (baritone)
> Danish National Choir
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra
> Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)
> 
> I love György Ligeti's comment he made upon looking through the score for Music of the Spheres..."I didn't know I was a Langgaard imitator!"


A remarkable music, and a remarkable recording.


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing; Vivaldi: Concertos for Strings


----------



## Biwa

Friedrich Cerha:

Spiegel I-VII
Monumentum
Momente

SWR SO Baden-Baden & Freiburg
Sylvain Cambreling (conductor)
ORF RSO Wien
Dennis Russell Davis (conductor)
Friedrich Cerha (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Artemis Quartet performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2, 3 & 6


----------



## eljr

Kammerchor Stuttgart / Frieder Bernius / Musica Fiata
Heinrich Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III (1650)

Release Date August 28, 2009
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Taplow

JosefinaHW said:


> Every recorded performance of Gerald Finley. What an extraordinary voice: he's "said" to have the range of a bass and baritone, but I think he's also a tenor! He's an amazing actor, too. I can post three videos, so here they are.


I saw him live in a performance of Guillaume Tell recently, and I was somewhat whelmed. To be honest I expected greater than that. His performance of "Batter my Heart" from Adams's _Doctor Atomic_ is truly heart-wrenching.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

John Eliot Gardiner / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Release Date March 12, 2002
Duration01:09:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Taplow

*Charles Avison*: Concertos in Seven Parts Done From the Lessons of Domenico Scarlatti
Café Zimmerman
Alpha: 315


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - late choral works and his final opera tonight.

Thornton Wilder enthusiastically accepted an invitation from Paul Hindemith to adapt the text from his 1931 play and transform it into a libretto appropriate for an opera lasting less than an hour. After writing the music Hindemith then provided a German translation for the 1961 premiere in Mannheim. Two years later the English version was premiered in New York, just months before the composer died.

Set in the Mid-West, the plot centres around the prosperous Bayard family through four generations, gossiping and reflecting on their respective lives while having Christmas dinner in a large house - one recurring theme throughout is various family members mentioning or asking how old the house is - at the beginning of the story the aging matriarch remembers the house being built back in the mid-19th century when she was a child.

New arrivals to the family enter from a door to the left (babies are brought in by a nurse), while aged relatives leave the table and go through a door to the right, signifying the dynastic shifts, although the actual ritual of the meal remains constant. A sickly infant and a young man destined to die in combat (presumably WWI) also go through the right-hand door. Two younger relatives then leave through a central door - breaking with family tradition and relocating in order to escape from the increasingly stultifying ritualism of the now-aging family home. The overall atmosphere within the house becomes more stagnant from this point on.

Eventually, only two older relatives, a widow and her infirm spinster cousin, are left living there - the former dies, and the latter's last act before dying herself is to read a letter from the widow's daughter which states that she and her husband have had a new property built in which to raise her young family, so the suggestion is that the c. 90-year old Bayard house will become empty and derelict - a relic of a bygone age.

_(12) Five-part Madrigals_ for mixed choir [Texts: Josef Weinhaber] (1958):
_Mass_ for mixed choir (1963):



_The Long Christmas Dinner (das lange Weihnachtsmahl)_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Thornton Wilder, after his play of the same name. Translation into German by Paul Hindemith] (1960):


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner #8- Conducted by Karajan*

Amazing recording!


----------



## bharbeke

Re: Alfred Brendel Beethoven piano sonata no. 30



Blancrocher said:


> Which recording? I've been listening to his 3rd complete set in my car recently.


It's from the Decca 2009 release. I'm not sure when that was recorded. The album cover has him peeking from around the side of the album name.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Suite for Violin and Piano, 'Demet'; Violin Sonata. Ozyurek, Brant (Kalan)


----------



## Taplow

Handel Arias


----------



## Malx

Antoine Forqueray CD 1 from this two disc set by Blandine Rannou.


----------



## eljr

Doric String Quartet / Peter Oundjian
John Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music; Absolute Jest

Release Date May 4, 2018
Duration01:11:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Concertos for Cello and Orchestra and Viola and Orchestra. Tschopp, Hugh, Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Griffiths (CPO)


----------



## Merl

Up until a few years ago I never 'got' this cycle but I had a shocking rip of this set and it sounded dull and flat. However, once I got a proper rip of Rowicki's Dvorak set it all made sense. Brilliant recording (if a little hissy). I played the 5th in the car today and it's one of my all-time fave Dvorak 5ths. Superb and tremendously exciting. The orchestral playing is just terrific.


----------



## chefmclean

C.E.F. Weyse - Symphony no. 7 
Michael Schonwandt and Royal Danish Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail....just enough time to listen to the "Concerto for Orchestra" before dinner:


----------



## Joe B

Finishing up the Michael Torke disc above.


----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIMBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
*Georg Philipp Telemann - Leonardo Vinci - Angelo Conti - Jan Koestier - Jean-Michel Damase - Francois-Joseph Gossec - Tom Turpin*
Duo Arparimba
Babette Haag - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp​
_Koch_


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 9, 14 & 17


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano & direction); Beethoven Journey Piano Concerto No. 5 & Choral Fantasy.


----------



## senza sordino

With these five CDs, all from Spotify, I'm doing my homework. These are pieces I wanted to get more familiar with before I voted.

Dohanyi 1st and 2nd violin concerti. Quite impressive, especially the first. 









Enescu Symphony no 3. 









Arnold Clarinet Concerto no 1. Nice, and there is so much more to explore with his music. I'm not familiar with his music, I've only heard a few pieces over the years, I own no CDs of his music









Berg String Quartet, Lyric Suite, Wolf Italian Serenade 









Langgaard Music of The spheres 









All from Spotify. Of these five, my favourite might be the Dohnanyi, but as you know I have a weak spot for violin music. The clarinet concerto was enjoyable too, as was Music of the Spheres.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Serkin (piano) performing ; Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103967
> 
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Dvorak & Tchaikovsky: Serenades for strings & Grieg: Holberg Suite
> 
> The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


Have this one. Wonderful performances but Sir Neville and ASMF have never let me down


----------



## Rogerx

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch conducting; Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Peter Schreier (Evangelist), Arleen Auger (soprano), Heidi Riess (alto), Armin Ude (tenor), Siegfried Lorenz (baritone), Theo Adam (bass)

Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Leipzig Thomanerchor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part one.

Hindemith's early material seemed to be, by and large, imbued with Brahmsian and Regerian flavours but the third string quartet from 1920 was one of the key works which pointed the way towards a more individual and disciplined aesthetic - a road taken further with the bumper crop of works which followed in the 1920s, which included much chamber music. As much as I like Hindemith's music across the board I have a particular affection for his 1920's output.

String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):
String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):










_Drei Stücke_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):










Violin Sonata no.1 in E-flat op.11 no.1 (1918):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.11 no.2 (1918):
Cello Sonata no.1 op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. 1919-21):
Viola Sonata no.1 in F op.11 no.4 (1919):










Sonata for solo viola no.1 op.11 no.5 (1919):


----------



## Merl

After listening to Rowicki's sensational account of the 5th symphony, yesterday, it would be wrong of me not to play the 6th. As in the 5th, Rowicki makes Dvorak's music sound bright and fresh. The LSO sound tremendous and this big-band Dvorak really works for me. Another corker from one of THE great Dvorak cycles.


----------



## Jacck

*Chopin - 24 Preludes, Op 28 - Ivan Moravec
Bartók: Hungarian and Romanian Dances
Michael Daugherty: Metropolis Symphony (1988-93)*


----------



## eljr

CD 1
Willem Mengelberg
DISC 1:
Wagner: The Flying Dutchman Overture (April 14, 1924)
R. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (December 11-13, 1928)
Saint-Saëns: Omphale's Spinning Wheel (January 15, 1929)
Josef Stransky
Thomas: Raymond Overture (January 20 and 22, 1917)
Dvořák: Largo, from Symphony No. 9, From the New World (January 22, 1917)


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35/ Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande.


----------



## eljr

Willem Mengelberg
DISC 2:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3, Eroica (January 4 and 9, 1930)
Beethoven: Allegro con brio, from Symphony No. 5 (April 11 and 14, 1922)
Schelling: A Victory Ball: Fantasy for Orchestra (October 9, 1925)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet- Brahms: 4 Gesange, Op. 43: No. 2. Die Mainacht (arr. M. Frost for clarinet and piano)-

5 Lieder, Op. 107 (arr. M. Frost for clarinet and piano)/ etc
Martin Fröst (clarinet), with Janine Jansen (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola), Torleif Thedéen (cello), with Roland Pöntinen (piano), with Torleif Thedéen (cello) & Roland Pöntinen (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan, conduting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker

George Szell conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello

David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Overture to "Das Liebesverbot" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder (Finnie/Chandos)
Wellesz - Symphony #6 (Rabl/cpo)*


----------



## eljr

Hubert Hoffmann
Ferdinand Fischer: From Heaven on Earth - Lute Music from Kremsmunster Abbey

Genre
Classical
Date
February 17, 2017


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Kirill Kondrashin / Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

Valentina Levko - Contralto

Ladies of the Moscow State Choir & Children's Choir

Recorded 1961


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber music part two.

String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):
String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):










_Kleine Kammermusik_ for wind quintet op. 24 no.2 (1922):



Sonata for solo viola no.2 op.25 no.1 (1922):










_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op. 25 no.2 (1922):
Viola Sonata no.2 op.25 no.4 (1922):










Clarinet Quintet op.30 (1923):


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Cygnenoir

Grieg: Våren (Last spring), Op. 33, No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - _Antonio Salieri.
_

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Jacck

Xenakis: Evryali


----------



## Judith

Today listened to

Shostakovich Cello Concerto in E Minor

Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi

Quite unusual, even though it has three movements, the third movement is split into seven. Four of these movements are variations which seems to be of first movement. 

Powerful finish at the end of it. 

Brahms Symphony no 3
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Although the whole symphony is lovely, particularly love the third movement (Poco Allegretto)


----------



## Malx

Andre Campra, Grand Motet 'Notus in Judea Deus' - Les Arts Florissaints, William Christie.

Followed by, for no discernible reason: Ravel, Jeux d'eau/ Pavane pour une infante defunte/ Miroirs - Bertrand Chamayou.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Missa in C "Credo" K 257*
Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus, Arnold Schoenberg Chor

This is another fantastic composition and performance. Highly recommended!

Mozart progress: heard 506 works, would recommend at least 288 of them


----------



## Enthusiast

The mood took me!


----------



## Haydn man

Starting on this set that I acquired for £5
So far so good


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Sonatas for viola da gamba and obligato harpsichord - Guido Basestracci & Blandine Rannou.

Baroque and roll at its best! (sorry couldn't resist).
The second movement allegro of BWV1028 is a joyous movement.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The mood took me!
> View attachment 104018


Not the easiest of listening Enthusiast but when the mood is right it is rewarding to listen to things that stretch our listening boundaries.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Concerts et Danses de la Renaissance, played by Ensemble Musica Antiqua de Vienne, Bernhard Klebel conducting. Harmonia Mundi lp.


----------



## Malx

A disc which for me is a journey into unfamiliar territory, but one I invariably enjoy:

Russian Songs - Ekaterina Sementchuk (Mezzo) Larissa Gergieva (Piano).
A selection of songs by Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Glazunov, Tanayev, Gliere, Gretchaninov.


----------



## Malx

This is a fabulous disc which features a classic rendition of the violin concerto by Camilla Wicks but tonight I listened to the other pieces featured:
The Swan of Tuonela & The return of Lemminkainen played by the Stockholm RSO conducted by Sixten Ehrling.
The sound isn't perfect but is more than adequate for a 1952 recording. A favourite Sibelius disc of mine.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to Martin Peudargent, ennewly discover franco-flemish discovery among ''conaisseurs f genra'',, it's sound riiich,, colorful in term of polyphony it's the ensemble capella 92 recorded in 2007,, very nice offering,, peacefull & harmonieous.

After this im listening to Jacques Arcadelt works : secular, sacred works everything, i love his music poetic and etheriic(cpo sacred works) and i could nt recommended more warmly his gft for the artform of madrigaaal, have a sweet wonderfull day or pleasent night, im buzy so i will let yah go for now, dear friends ,followerss, wanderers, strangers, benevolant ops.

Thanks for reading :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg, Berg, Webern: Piano Music. Peter Hill (Naxos)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast (1906)
Pia Pajala (Soprano), Leif Segerstam & the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra*

I've had a number of discs of Sibelius Orchestral/Theatrical works on Naxos - conducted by Segerstam - waiting to be listened to. Time to start exploring Sibelius beyond the Symphonies and Violin Concerto.

It is a shame I let this wait for so long because this work is proving to be extremely beautiful so far and Pia Pajala has a such a beautiful and fitting voice for the music. Like any great television or movie soundtrack, this music for stage is capable of standing independently of the original context. Also, like Shostakovich, it shows a more complete and diverse view of the Composer with some incredible music.


----------



## cougarjuno

Myaskovsky - Symphonies 23 and 24

Svetlanov / Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra










An incredibly engaging symphonist. Sounding very Gaelic in the finale of no. 23.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## agoukass

Franck: Sonata for piano and violin
Brahms: Horn Trio, Op. 40

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

A friend of the family is a horn player who works for the local radio station. He swears by this recording and plays it every chance he gets. I love the Horn Trio, too, but I always much more partial to the one made by Rudolf Serkin, Michael Tree, and Myron Bloom at Marlboro and Alan Civil with Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin. Well, I listened to this today with the score and I was completely blown away by the performance as well as the ensemble. It will be in heavy rotation for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)and conducting; Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

CD 1
Missa Almana Missa de Sancto Antonio


----------



## chefmclean

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor
Masur, Vengerov, Leipzig


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conduting; Mozart: Opera Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5

James Chambers (horn obbligato)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Biwa

Claude Debussy:

Preludes Book II; Beau Soir; L'isle joyeuse; Le petit berger; Danse (Tarantelle Styrienne); Elegie; Etude No. 5; Valse romantique; La plus que lente

Michael Lewin, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Kempe conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 and 'Les Adieux' Sonata

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

The Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Dr Johnson

(Last night) Piano trio No. 2.

A desert island piece for me.


----------



## KenOC

Dr Johnson said:


> (Last night) Piano trio No. 2.
> 
> A desert island piece for me.


Yes, both pieces on this disc are desert island pieces. Both won Stalin Prizes in the arts, and well-deserved.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Monteverdi madrigal CD ... it turns out I enjoyed this one as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Not the easiest of listening Enthusiast but when the mood is right it is rewarding to listen to things that stretch our listening boundaries.


Yes. I'm a little fascinated at the moment how music that seemed rather out of reach somehow (the Carter, not the Varese) can suddenly start talking to me .... not quite like an old friend but certainly like an interesting new one!


----------



## chill782002

Malx said:


> This is a fabulous disc which features a classic rendition of the violin concerto by Camilla Wicks but tonight I listened to the other pieces featured:
> The Swan of Tuonela & The return of Lemminkainen played by the Stockholm RSO conducted by Sixten Ehrling.
> The sound isn't perfect but is more than adequate for a 1952 recording. A favourite Sibelius disc of mine.
> 
> View attachment 104024


Ehrling deserves to be much better known as a Sibelius interpreter, in my opinion. It's often forgotten that he recorded the first complete Sibelius symphony cycle, beating the somewhat better-known Collins / LSO cycle by a few months. Some great performances in my opinion, particularly the 4th and 7th. The sound is obviously mono and can't be compared to modern digital recordings but who cares when the performances are this good?

Speaking of which...









Sibelius - Symphony No 4

Sixten Ehrling / Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1952


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part three this morning.

Sonata for solo violin no.1 in G-minor op.11 no.6 (1917-18):
_Prelude and fragment_ for solo violin WoO (1922):
Sonata for solo violin no.2 op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata for solo violin no.3 op.31 no.2 (1924):



Sonata for solo viola no.3 op.31 no.4 (1923):










String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924):



Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano op.47 (1928):


----------



## eljr

Arturo Toscanini
DISC 3:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (live, April 9, 1933)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 (April 9-10, 1936)
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn (April 10, 1936)


----------



## eljr

Jeffrey Smith said:


> CD 1
> Missa Almana Missa de Sancto Antonio
> View attachment 104033


Still in my basket, what did you think?


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Smetana - String Quartet 1
Alkan - Piano Sonata 'The Four Ages'
Martinů - Piano Concerto 4 - Leichner
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 2 - Kissin
Ravel - Piano Concerto - Zimerman*


----------



## jim prideaux

....on YT and through little 'earbud' things....Janacek's 'Suite for Strings' performed by Honeck and the Pittsburg S.O. (in concert)


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> But the Swedes have to be proud by Berwald, Atterberg, Stenhammar, Peterson-Berger, Pettersson, Larsson, Koch, Wirén, Rangström, Alfvén, Kallstenius, Lindberg and many others


Indeed! If anything, I think Sweden has the largest quantity of fine composers compared to the other Nordic countries. It's a real shame that no Swedish composers are internationally famous, because so many of them composed great music!


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Danel and Paavali Jumppanen (piano) performing ; Franck: String Quartet & Piano Quintet.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite Of Spring (100th Anniversary Collection) - 10 Reference Recordings

CD 1 - Leopold Stokowski / Philadelphia Orchestra (1930)

CD 2 - Igor Stravinsky / New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1940)

CD 3 - Pierre Monteux / Boston Symphony Orchestra (1951)

CD 4 - Eugene Ormandy / Philadelphia Orchestra (1955)

CD 5 - Igor Stravinsky / Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

CD 6 - Seiji Ozawa / Chicago Symphony Orchestra (+ Fireworks) (1968)

CD 7 - Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra (1969)

CD 8 - Leonard Bernstein / London Symphony Orchestra (1972)

CD 9 - Esa-Pekka Salonen / Philharmonia Orchestra (+ Symphony In Three Movements) (1989)

CD 10 - Michael Tilson Thomas / San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (1996)

This has just arrived and I'm very excited. My wife, who does not share my interest in classical music, asked what the point was of buying a box set made up of the same work performed ten times. :lol:

For those interested, Ormandy's version is the fastest (29:49) and Bernstein's the slowest (35:29).


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Wiren - Concert Overture #1 (Dausgaard/cpo)
Weingartner - Symphony #5 (Letonja/cpo)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part four this afternoon.

String Trio no.2 (1933):



Sonata for solo viola no.4 (1937):



Flute Sonata (1936):
Oboe Sonata (1938):
Bassoon Sonata (1938):



Clarinet Quartet (1938):



Violin Sonata no.3 in E (1935):
Violin Sonata no.4 in C (1939):
Viola Sonata no.3 (1938-39):


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's special offer download on Chandos. Another Finnish composer who I was only vaguely aware of. Attractive music - including the 12-tone 1st symphony - but it is all new to me. I wonder how it will develop in my affections.


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig (mezzo soprano), Irwin Gage (piano) performing; Schubert - Lieder.


----------



## Merl

Finishing off Rowicki's Dvorak cycle with a broad and elegant 8th. Rowicki thunders thru symphonies 5-7 with lots of drive and power. The 8th is a different ballgame. Its relaxed (apart from the finale), beautifully played and nicely paced. Not in my top 5 8ths but a bloody good one to finish on. Much rather have Neumann, Szell, Jarvi or especially Honeck in this symphony but nice to listen to a different account. I'm skipping the 9th cos I'm sick of it at the mo.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Release Date January 20, 2017
Duration01:11:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2013
Recording Location
Santa Maria del Pi, Barcelona en el marc de la VIII temporada El So


----------



## eljr

Miah Persson / Gustavo Gimeno / Orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg
Mahler: Symphony No. 4; Nicht zu schnell

Release Date February 23, 2018
Duration01:07:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Philharmonie Luxembourg


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## eugeneonagain

Right now I have Janacek's 1st quartet playing. It is functioning as background music because I am busy, so is it really _listening_?

I stop every now and then when something catches my ear.

Players are the Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

As a result of another currently alive thread. The critics loved this but it doesn't often get positive mention on discussion boards. I think it is very good, lots of nice touches and very sane.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

Evelyn Glennie / Carol Jantsch / Amy Porter / Albany Symphony Orchestra / David Alan Miller
Michael Daugherty: Dreamachine; Trail of Tears; Reflections on the Mississippi

Release Date March 1, 2018
Duration01:18:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 22, 2015
Recording Location
EMPAC, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Troy, New York, USA
Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, New York, USA


----------



## KenOC

Enthusiast said:


> As a result of another currently alive thread. The critics loved this but it doesn't often get positive mention on discussion boards. I think it is very good, lots of nice touches and very sane.


This recording is my most-often listen. The "sane" part is probably Brahms' fault!


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> Indeed! If anything, I think Sweden has the largest quantity of fine composers compared to the other Nordic countries. It's a real shame that no Swedish composers are internationally famous, because so many of them composed great music!


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - chamber works part five tonight.

Clarinet Sonata (1939):
Horn Sonata (1939):



Trumpet Sonata (1939):
Cor Anglais Sonata (1941):
Trombone Sonata (1941):
Alto Saxophone Sonata (1943):



String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major (Daniel Harding, Mahler Chamber Orchestra)






A perfect performance.


----------



## Rambler

*Charles-Valentin Alkan: Complete Piano Duos and Duets* Goldstone and Clemmow (piano duo and duet) on Toccata Classics







Virtuoso music for piano duet and piano duo. Interesting, but perhaps on the dry side for some.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

eljr said:


> Still in my basket, what did you think?


Ignore the cover art....
Overall worthwhile getting. The CD talks about world premiere recordings, but I'm not sure if that applied to all four masses here. I'll probably listen to the other two masses tonight.
The only flaw I hear is a bass singer who tends to sound like a drone in places, and that is less of a problem than it was on their Bauldewyn recording, where the drone effect was constant.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms - String Quartet No. 2; Bartok - String Quartet No. 1* Ariel Quartet on Avie









Mature Brahms and early Bartok. Brahms chamber music was an early love of mine - an enthusiasm I still retain. (Brahms orchestral music was similarly an early love - but my here my ardour has cooled a little over the years).

This recording by the Ariel Quartet is highly enjoyable.


----------



## chefmclean

Surprisingly won both Vol 1 & 2 of Harmonia Mundi's 60th Anniversary Collections. Listening to some very different music, CD 1 of Vol 1, A passion for the organ.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 15
*

I found this set used for $6, so there wasn't much risk in trying it. This is my first exposure to Michelangeli. The Debussy recordings are outstanding, so I'm already happy. The Mozart isn't the greatest sound - a live recording with Scherchen conducting from 1956 - but once I get used to it, this is lovely playing.


----------



## Rambler

*Isaac Albeniz: Espana, Iberia, Mallorca - arranged for two guitars* The Katona Twins on Channel Classics








Well it's approaching 11:00 pm here, and this music seems entirely appropriate to wind down to!


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Four Ballades; Trois Nouvelles Etudes


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening to this in the car. Never heard it before but am liking it a lot.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in A Major

Petter Sundkvist leading the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

First listen:


----------



## Guest

Beethoven
Symphony no. 1

Haitink


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Copland's "Music for a Great City":


----------



## Biwa

Bartolomeo Barbarino:
Ave Maria
Venite Ad Me
Audi, Dulcis Amica Mea

Giovanni Gabrieli:
Fuga sul IX Tono
In ecclesiis a 14
Domine Deus Meus
Toccata e Ricercare
Timor et tremor a 6
Sonata No. 21
Buccinate in neomenia tuba a 19
Canzona No. 14
Litaniae Beatissimae Mariae Virginis
Fuga e Ricercare
Magnificat

Melodi Cantores & La Pifarescha
Elena Sartori (conductor, organ)


----------



## Joe B

Sextour pour piano, flute, hautbois, clarinette, basson et cor
Sonate pour clarinette et piano
Sonate pour flute et piano
Sonate pour hautbois et piano
Trio pour piano, hautbois et basson


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I have not posted in a while. I've been rather distracted by certain things in my personal life that have needed attention.
I have been listening to Haydn, Mahler, Stenhammer and Philip Glass over the past couple of weeks.

Right now, some Berlioz; Benvenuto Cellini. A live recording from 1973. Part of the Opera D'oro Grand Tier series. The recording sounds like it could have been a radio broadcast from 1947! Albeit, a good one. Not much bass, but enough clarity to be able to enjoy it. The Orchestra is the RAI Chorus and Orchestra of Rome. The conductor; Seiji Ozawa.
The eccentric, mega-gifted Franco Bonisolli is in fine form in the lead role of Cellini. The best I have heard. Tons of bravura and character.
Teresa is played by Teresa Zylis-Gara. She is superb! An incredible amount of fire in these performances. Ozawa is at his best in this slightly cut version of the opera. Rounding out the cast is Wolfgang Brendel as Fieramosca, Elisabeth Steiner in the role of Ascanio and Gino Sinimberghi in the role of Francesco. All performers are excellent and the Orchestra is inspired. Tempos are lively and flowing, climaxes thunder, drama permeates the performance. I'm sure Hector Berlioz would have approved.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli, Op. 120

This was probably the first time that I have listen to the Diabelli Variations from one end to the other. I find the work itself to be quite uneven and, at times, it feels more like an exercise in variation form or piano technique. Ashkenazy does a great wonderful job with it.


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Friedmann conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 96 'An das Vaterland'

Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Sextour pour piano, flute, hautbois, clarinette, basson et cor
> Sonate pour clarinette et piano
> Sonate pour flute et piano
> Sonate pour hautbois et piano
> Trio pour piano, hautbois et basson


I love this recording!


----------



## Biwa

Grieg: Holberg Suite
Odd Grüner-Hegge: Sonata for Strings, Op. 79
Johan Kvandal: Elegiac Melody for Strings
Knut Nystedt: Concerto Arctandriae for Strings, Op. 128

Ensemble Allegria


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Scenes from Childhood, Op. 15 
Martha Argerich, piano

This is probably one of the most beautiful recordings of this work that I have ever heard. Argerich is so in tune with the music that she doesn't allow it to lapse into a virtuoso display. "Traumerei" is deeply felt without being sentimental and "The Poet Speaks" brings the music to a fitting quiet and valedictory conclusion. Wonderful!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä (clarinet), Pekka Kauppinen (violin), Anu Airas (viola), Ilkka Pälli (cello) performing; Crusell: The Three Clarinet Quartets


----------



## deprofundis

Dear lady & gentelmen i was currently listening to a new cd of 2018 signum classic called Sibylla gallicantus, it featured two modern artiist Dimitri Tymozcko and Elliot Coles doeing ancien musiic in a modern way, there iis son Hildegard von Bingen but only too short piecs,the primal aim of the cd is Prophetiea Sybillarrum by Roland de Lassus...

I have almost every version of this work of art & music, very interresting.


:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Mazurkas 
Nikita Magaloff, piano

Magaloff was one of the first pianists to record a complete Chopin cycle and made a name for himself as a Chopin specialist. His performances, even those that I don't agree with, reveal facets of the music that I didn't know was there. His performance of the mazurkas reveals them to be little poems that are sometimes happy, sometimes exceedingly sad.


----------



## Rogerx

Donald Runnicles conducting; Wagner; Arias

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Markus Brück (bass-baritone)

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.2 
Intense stuff, and the only Prokofiev I am really familiar with after No.1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - sixth and final instalment of his chamber works this morning.

String Quartet no.7 (1945):



Cello Sonata no.2 in E (1948):



Sonata for four horns (1952):










Tuba Sonata (1955):



Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## Biwa

Oskar Gottlieb Blarr (b.1934)

Holy Tango III 'An Himmelfahrt' (2007), Dem Intendanten GG - Mephistowalzer mit Ave Maria (2007/17), Something like a blues - remembering George Maycock (2008/11/17), Estampie II als Pedalsolo - Stantes erant pedes nostri in portis tuis Hierusalem (Psalm 121, 2), nach einem Organum-Fragment aus dem Robertsbridge Codex (2011), 3 Albumblätter (2013), 5 Intonationen (2014), Der Bach-Pokal - Introduktion, Passacaglia und Choral als Orgelprobe in honorem Zacharias Hildebrandt (2007)

Martin Schmeding (organ of the Neanderkirche, Düsseldorf)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100, 102 & 104

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

A great start to a very sunny Fife morning.


----------



## Biwa

Charles Tournemire (1870-1939)

L'Orgue Mystique: Office No. 2, Office No. 17, Office No. 48

Sandro R. Müller (Great Jann organ, Stiftsbasilika Waldsassen)


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Dutoit conducting Ravel.

I love Ravel, but I think if I never hear Bolero again it will be too soon. A pox on it and every work/parody it inspired.


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2, "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Biwa

William Walton: Violin Concerto (original version)
Arthur Bliss: Violin Concerto

Lorraine McAslan (violin)
BBC Concert Orchestra
Martin Yates (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Eva Yojimbo said:


> View attachment 104088
> 
> 
> Dutoit conducting Ravel.
> 
> I love Ravel, but I think if I never hear Bolero again it will be too soon. A pox on it and every work/parody it inspired.


Ah...Bolero. I can think of a few other pieces of music that I feel that way about.  Anyway, That's a beautiful collection of Ravel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's not often I play a Bruckner symphony in isolation but this is a new arrival - I wanted this to replace the recording by Sir Colin Davis and the LSO which has long underwhelmed me to the point where I now want it out of my collection. What I'm hearing so far is far more to my liking and hopefully I'll appreciate it even more with future listens.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto in G Major for Two Mandolins, RV 532

Antonio Janigro conducting I Solisti di Zagreb -- Anton Ganoci and Ferdo Pavlinek, mandolins


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins
Karl Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Release Date March 28, 2008
Duration01:01:59
Genre
New Age
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Quartet & Sviatoslav Richter (piano) performing; Dvorak - Piano Quintets


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette

Michèle Losier (mezzo-soprano), Samuel Boden (tenor) & David Soar (bass)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus.


----------



## eljr

Carolyn Kuan / Residentie Orkest den Haag
Philip Glass: Life - A Journey Through Time

Release Date June 2, 2017
Duration58:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
The Dr Anton Philips Hall, The Hague, Netherlands


----------



## bejart

Joseph Woelfl (1773-1812): String Quartet in G Major, Op.10, No.4

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischoff, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images I
*


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Le Vergini (madrigali spirituali; Missa Ave Regina caelorum). ensemble officium/ Rombach (Christophorus)


----------



## Sonata

*Richard Strauss:*

Complete piano music from this set;









*And Ariadne Auf Naxos,* conducted by Kempe


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Images I
> *
> 
> View attachment 104097


A great set, it's where I first heard, among others, this incredible interpretation


----------



## agoukass

Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40; Moderato for cello and piano
Sergei Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119

Lynn Harrell, cello
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Rambler

*George Chadwick - Symphony No. 3: Samuel Barber - Two orchestral excerpts from 'Vanessa'; Music for a Scene from Shelley; Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance.* Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos







#

Volume 6 from the Chandos American Series.

This is American music with a strong European accent. In fact I can not hear a trace of American in the Chadwick symphony. It's my only experience of Chadwick's music, and it is a thoroughly coherent symphony - rather like a Dvorak symphony. Now Chadwick heard Dvorak whilst he was in America, and apparently Dvorak also heard Chadwick's music. Some wag suggested Dvorak was influenced by Chadwick - rather a tall story I feel. Apparently Chadwick disagreed with Dvorak's view that American 'classical' should make use of native American folk music traditions. Chadwick stating he would sorry if that happened.

Samuel Barber is far more distinctive. Of the great American composer he seem's to me to sound the least American.

Any way this disc is well played and recorded. I must say I like it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

BiscuityBoyle said:


> A great set, it's where I first heard, among others, this incredible interpretation


Thanks for the heads-up. I usually avoid Chopin, so I would have missed this.

I'm listening to Ravel's Gaspard De La Nuit. This is outstanding. I'm thinking, did he have a volume control button on his piano?


----------



## Madiel

after reading a good review on Diapason (Superbe, just a notch below a Diapason d'or), today I have seen that Andrew McGregor has chosen it as disc of the week at Record Review, so tonight when I have found it at a decent price in a 96 khz / 24 bit edition I have said to myself: why not? 
The first listening has blown me away in terms of sound quality, after the second listening I can say that this is really a winner, maybe les parfums de la nuit is the highlight of the recording, a subtle and nuanced interpretation, full of detail but with an easy musical flowing.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends live from Lugano 2013* on Warner Classics









Disc three from this three disc set.

Maurice Ravel: Violin sonata Op. posth. with Andrey Baranov (violin) and Jura Margulis (piano)

Claude Debussy; Petite Suite for piano four hands, with Martha Argerich and Cristina Marton

Jaques Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne (transcribed for three pianos) with Giorgia Tomassi, Carlo Maria Griguoli and Alessandro Stella.

Camille Saint-Saens: Carnival of the Animals

The Ravel and Debussy are the main course here. I've always been more of a Debussy than a Ravel man, but I must say the Ravel Violin Sonata is very good.


----------



## Josquin13

I'm currently listening to Nikolai Tcherepin's magical ballet, "Narcisse et Echo", which was commissioned by Serge Diaghilev and performed by Les Ballets Russes in 1911, a year before Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe", with which it has some similarities. Tcherepnin's ballet was an unjustly neglected masterwork, until Gennady Rozhdestvensky rescued it from oblivion and made a world premiere recording for Chandos. Rozhdestvensky's recording can be heard in its entirety on You Tube:






https://www.amazon.com/Tcherepnin-N...6&sr=1-1&keywords=tcherepnin+narcisse+et+echo

Yesterday, I listened to a new album of Federico Mompou's piano music, played by Luis Fernando Pérez, which is excellent. I particularly enjoyed Perez's playing of Mompou's "Paisajes:

https://www.amazon.com/Federico-Mom...8&qid=1527367061&sr=8-1&keywords=perez+mompou

In addition, I've been listening to Beethoven Piano Trios all week, in various recordings. I've particularly liked a comprehensive discount 5 CD set from a young French group, Trio Élégiaque, who must be counted among the finest piano trios today. I slightly preferred them to the Oliver Schnyder Trio in this music, who are excellent too.

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...pID=5106TUyRM4L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## jim prideaux

Mintz, Abbado and the CSO-Prokofiev's Two Violin Concertos.


----------



## Rambler

*Armenian Spirit* Hesperion XXI and Jordi Savall on Alia Vox









A selection of Armenian music both traditional and from Armenian composers.

In an effort to expand outside my classical comfort zone I thought I'd give this disc a try. It certainly makes a change. Most of the music has a haunting melancholy character to it. Much as I enjoy this disc I don't think I'm likely to add any more Armenian music to my collection. This gives me a good flavour of Armenia - there's a whole world of other traditions I should also try some time.


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland, William Byrd, Cormack MacDermott, Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven String Quartets.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Arias!!!  Mozart, the KING of Opera, though I do love Debussy and Beethoven's too. I know they both only did one each!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Jenkins' "Gloria":


----------



## WVdave

Glenn Gould
Mozart ‎- The Mozart Piano Sonatas, Vol. 4
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 32348, Vinyl, LP, Album, 1973.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Novak - Lady Godiva, 0p. 41, Toman and the Wood Nymph, op. 40, De profundis, 0p. 67.

BBC Philharmonic, directed by Libor Pesek. 2000, Chandos.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring":










This binaural recording was meant for headphones (mine are Oppo PM-2, open back, planar magnetic). The stereo image and sound stage are amazing.


----------



## pmsummer

PULSE / QUARTET
*Steve Reich*
International Contemporary Ensemble
Colin Currie Group
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Torke's "Winter's Tale" (for cello and orchestra):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Anne-Sophie Mutter & António Meneses (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## agoukass

Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier (Excerpts)
Edwin Fischer, piano

These are deep, probing, and spiritual performances of this music. I really enjoy them a great deal.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Muffat

Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Concerto No. 2 in A major, Concerto No. 3 in B major, Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Concerto No. 5 in D major, Concerto No. 6 in A, Concerto No. 7 in E

Holland Baroque Society
Matthew Halls (harpsichord)


----------



## Biwa

agoukass said:


> View attachment 104113
> 
> 
> Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier (Excerpts)
> Edwin Fischer, piano
> 
> These are deep, probing, and spiritual performances of this music. I really enjoy them a great deal.


Fischer's recording of Bach's Well Tempered Clavier is one of my favorites! The sound quality isn't the best but very moving performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Il Trittico: Jan Schultsz (piano), Jonathan Allen (violin), David Greenlees (viola), Daniel Pezzotti (cello) performing: 
Raff: Piano Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conduting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## agoukass

Mozart: String Quartets K. 170-73
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Rösel (piano) Gewandhausquartett Leipzig performing ; Schubert: Trout Quintet.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Rogerx

Evgeny Kissin performing; Beethoven: Piano sonatas


----------



## Jacck

listening from yesterday and today

*Bach - English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV 808 (Maria João Pires)
William Levi Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony
Charles Ives "Symphony No 1"
Marjan Mozetich - Affairs of the Heart
Martinů - Symphony 3 and 6
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 *


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman (violin & conductor) performing; : Elgar & Vaughan Williams

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith. Piano works - part one of two.

_(4) Tanzstücke_ op.19 (1920): 
_Tanz der Holzpuppen (Dance of the Wooden Dolls)_ - foxtrot from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_, arr. for piano WoO (orig. 1922):
_1922_ - suite for piano op.26 (1922):
_Klaviermusik pt.1_ op.37 (1925-26):










Piano Sonata no.1 in A (1936):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G (1936):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat (1936):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam
Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Rogerx

Jun Märkl conduting; Dvorak: Cello Concerto/The Water Goblin/
In Nature's Realm Overture.

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Johann Melchior Molter:
Concerto No. 1 for trumpet, strings and continuo, MWV IV, 12
Concerto No. 2 for trumpet, strings and continuo, MWV IV, 13
Concerto No. 3 for trumpet, strings and continuo, MWV IV, 14
Symphony in D major, MWV VII, 24
Concerto No. 1 for clarinet, strings and continuo in A major, MWV VI, 41
Concerto No. 3 for clarinet, strings and continuo in G major, MWV VI, 40

Wolfgang Bauer (Trumpet)
Martin Spangenberg (Clarinet)
Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn
Ruben Gazarian


----------



## eljr

Jacek Kaspszyk / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Polish Music: Mlynarski, Weinberg, Penderecki

Release Date March 30, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104126
> 
> 
> Jun Märkl conduting; Dvorak: Cello Concerto/The Water Goblin/
> In Nature's Realm Overture.
> 
> Zuill Bailey (cello)
> 
> Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra


Do you enjoy this recording as much as his recording with the North Carolina Symphony?


----------



## Sonata

*Camille Saint Saens: Sampson and Delilah
with Jon Vickers, conducted by Pretre*









A selection from my unlistened to pile. Very satisfying to be chipping away at that! It was nice to see that I had a Vickers recording in my collection that I didn't even know about. Far from my favorite Vickers role so far but still good to have. The opera itself feels uneven to me. The opening and choral pieces are wonderful. It feels early in the opera Saint Saens is trying to be Wagnerian but not pulling it off well. Then we get to the love duet, which then feels much more French opera-y and very well done. Just starting Act II now, so curious to see what lies ahead


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Holst's "Hymn of Jesus":


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Do you enjoy this recording as much as his recording with the North Carolina Symphony?


To be honest no, that one is much more in balance, this is weak. The cello is way to prominent. No match for classics recording like Rostropovich or Ma, to name just a few.


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim (piano duo) performing; Mozart, Schubert & Stravinsky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*

So far, listening to this set, it is interesting from a historical perspective, but personally, I don't find it necessarily enjoyable. The fortepiano isn't very expressive. Or maybe it's Malcom Bilson's playing. Or maybe I'm just not in the right mood. Either way, something isn't adding up.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "Prayers of Kierkegaard":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21*

It's an adjustment going from Gardiner's lighter forces into Szell's, but Robert Casadesus brings out the best of Mozart without inserting himself into it.


----------



## Biwa

Estampies & Danses Royales, Le manuscrit du roi ca. 1270-1320

Hesperion XXI
Jordi Savall


----------



## Vasks

Time for some Mahler.........


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi, André Previn, conducting; Walton & Bruch Viola Concertos.

Yuri Bashmet (viola), with Viktor Tretyakov (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I heard one of the folk songs from this playing somewhere in the house (that makes it sound like we have a big house but we don't!) and thought I would play the whole disc. It has been a while ...


----------



## Biwa

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*
> 
> So far, listening to this set, it is interesting from a historical perspective, but personally, I don't find it necessarily enjoyable. The fortepiano isn't very expressive. Or maybe it's Malcom Bilson's playing. Or maybe I'm just not in the right mood. Either way, something isn't adding up.
> 
> View attachment 104131


For a lot of folks, the fortepiano doesn't do anything for them. But... I love me some of that warm, natural tone of a good fortepiano. Maybe you're onto something with Bilson's playing not being right for you. Or it could even be how those performances were recorded.

I've gotten much listening pleasure from the Mozart concerto cycle on the BIS label with Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano) performing with Die Kölner Akademie under the direction of Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104126
> 
> 
> Jun Märkl conduting; Dvorak: Cello Concerto/The Water Goblin/
> In Nature's Realm Overture.
> 
> Zuill Bailey (cello)
> 
> Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra


Strangely enough I've been playing Bailey's accounts of Bach's Cello Suites this morning. If his cello concerto is as good as the Cello Suites it'll be well worth hearing. Superb stuff.


----------



## Judith

Today, it has been

Kreisler Album 
Joshua Bell
Paul Coker

Something a little different to start the day

Beethoven Symphony no 8
Brahms Symphony no 1
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra 

Love the final movement of the latter. Couldn't get it out of my head the other day


----------



## MattB

String Paths (2013)

Dobrinka Tabakova

Kristina Blaumane: cello
Maxim Rysanov: viola, conductor
Janine Jansen, Roman Mints, Julia-Maria Kretz: violin
Amihai Grosz: viola
Torleif Thedéen, Boris Andrianov: cello
Raimondas Sviackevičius: accordion
Vaiva Eidukaitytė-Storastienė: harpsichord
Donatas Bagurskas, Stacey Watton: double bass
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

A little earlier:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 129, for the Feast of Trinity. Mathis, Reynolds, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently litening to *Lassus :lagrime di san pietro *by ensemble Gallicantus, very impressive, i had the naxos version of this beautifull work conduct by Bo Holten, but needed this version since Gallicantus left a strong impression on me ,after hearing Sybilla.

Thanks for reading take care folks, did i forgot to tell this cd won an award of cd of the year by prestigieous Gramophone !!
quite a solid release :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

I hear one of the songs on this album playing on the radio somewhere in our house today as well (in a different performance though) so I thought I'd play this. I do enjoy Strauss songs and, of course, the 4 last ones are amazing!


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies* Royal Stockholme Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neem Jarvi on Brilliant Classics









Tonight I'm listening to discs 2 and 4 from this 5 disk set. This includes; 
- Misdommarvaka (Swedish Rhapsody No. 1)
- Symphony No.2
- En skargarsssagen (A Legend of the Skerries)
- Symphony No. 4 (from the Outermost Skerries)

Excellent recordings of interesting Swedish music.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Haydn man

This is a gentle, easy paced performance. It just seems to be the correct fit for the music.
A long established favourite in our house


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Copland's "Symphony #3":


----------



## pmsummer

AMERICA: A PROPHECY
*Thomas Adès*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Susan Bickley - mezzo-soprano
Thomas Adès - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Flavius

Willaert: Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.65 in A Major

Antal Dorati conducting the Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Manxfeeder

Biwa said:


> For a lot of folks, the fortepiano doesn't do anything for them. But... I love me some of that warm, natural tone of a good fortepiano. Maybe you're onto something with Bilson's playing not being right for you. Or it could even be how those performances were recorded.
> 
> I've gotten much listening pleasure from the Mozart concerto cycle on the BIS label with Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano) performing with Die Kölner Akademie under the direction of Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


Great! I'll look that one up. It might just be Malcom Bilson, not the piano itself, because I really like Melvyn Tan's recording of the Beethoven concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*

My welcome-summer ritual is to put on Sibelius' violin concerto. Something about the scoring makes me feel colder, like I'm in the mountains instead of down here in the sweltering heat. My preference for the cold effect is Nathan Milstein, but I haven't heard Hilary Hahn's recording in a while.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mahler - Das Klagende Lied*

Riccardo Chailly / RSO Berlin

Stadtischer Musikverein Dusseldorf


----------



## Rambler

*Isaac Albeniz: Evocation* Lieske Spindler Guitars on Challenge Classics









A selection of Albeniz arranged for guitar duet. Quite an impressive sounding disk. An evocation of the heat of Spain? I really needed cooling down though - it's rather on the warm side in the north of England this evening!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 19.*

I don't know if this is the right album cover, but it's Ronald Brautigam. I'm listening on Amazon Music.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 332 and 333
Lili Kraus, piano


----------



## senza sordino

I'm starting a three or four part guitar music listening project. The guitar was my first instrument before I switched to violin, I also will have a soft spot for the guitar.

This is part one

Two guitar Concertos by Giuliani from Spotify I was quite impressed with the first Concerto, very interesting 









Brouwer Concerto no 3 from 1986, Rodrigo Fantasia para gentilhombre 









Barrios from my collection of CDs. Fantastic album, very nice. All solo guitar 









Spanish Guitar music, all the usual hits: Albeniz, Rodrigo, Torroba, de Falla, Granados, Tarrega, Turina, and Villa Lobos. Wait, what? Why does Villa Lobos often get lumped in with Spanish music? My cd I've had for decades









John Williams greatest hits. Albeniz, Myers, Bach, Scarlatti, Morricone, Sagreras, Satie, Elgar, Joplin, Rodrigo, Barrios, Fauré, Vivaldi, Rota, Ponce, Charlie Byrd, Brouwer, and Anonymous. A nice album. Normally I don't go for greatest hits albums, but since most guitar pieces are short, this works. I like it. My CD


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Sextet in F Major, Ben 261

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola and Miloslav Jelinek on double bass: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## agoukass

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85

Beatrice Harrison, cello
New Symphony Orchestra / Sir Edward Elgar


----------



## deprofundis

*Béla Bartok music fr two piano and percussion,* excellent work, no words , no thought, just the sound of the music, the intensitty of the atmosphere.

Goodnight everyone, im tired and that it.. cut :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

A wonderful, underrated set in amazing, deep, detailed sound.
Each symphony uninterrupted on its own disc.
Warm, detailed readings.
5 & 6 today.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Trio 
Debussy: Violin and Cello Sonatas

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Itzhak Perlman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello


----------



## Josquin13

Manxfeeder--In addition to Brautigam, might I suggest that you sample from the following two sets, as well? (& if you like one, I hope you'll be able to find it at a reasonable price):

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Forte...1&keywords=mozart+piano+concertos+sofronitsky

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Conce...1-3&keywords=mozart+piano+concertos+immerseel (or a 3 CD set of selected concerti from the Immerseel box set:https://www.amazon.com/7-Concertos-...D=517PQoLhaZL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail)

In addition, there's another 'in progress' period cycle from Kristian Bezuidenhout and the Freiburger Barockorchester that is very good, so far. Robert Levin also made some fine (highly ornamented) Mozart PC recordings with Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music, which unfortunately never amounted to a complete set (as they had planned).

As for Malcolm Bilson, he's one of my favorite fortepianists (as his solo Mozart and Haydn are first rate, IMO), but for some reason I wasn't entirely happy with the sound quality on the Archiv bargain set reissue of his Mozart PCs (having owned these recordings on LP, where the sound was fantastic). I don't know what Archiv did to the discount reissue, but it doesn't sound quite as good to my ears as the original Archiv CDs (& LPs, especially), and as a result, I didn't enjoy the set as much as I had on LP. So, I wonder, could my issue with the sound be connected to why you didn't respond so favorably?

Here's the set I didn't like: https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concer...ywords=mozart+piano+concertos+bilson+gardiner

And here's the one that I think is a bit closer to the original LPs, sound-wise:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Conce...ywords=mozart+piano+concertos+bilson+gardiner

or the late Piano Concerti Nos. 20-27 from the same set:

https://www.amazon.com/W-Mozart-Pia...ywords=mozart+piano+concertos+bilson+gardiner

If interested, you should probably try to first sample & compare one of the original Archiv CD releases to what you own--assuming you have the later box set reissue--just to make sure that you agree with me. As I tend to be overly sensitive (& picky) when it comes to sound quality.

By the way, Bilson's performances of Mozart's K. 466 & K. 467 won a Rosette award from the Penguin Guide years ago, and deservedly so, in my view. The cycle also represents the best Mozart conducting I've heard from Gardiner to date (except for maybe his conducting of Mozart operas). But of course all of our tastes vary...

Today, I listened to a new release from the Gothic Voices entitled, "The Dufay Spectacle":

https://www.amazon.com/Dufay-Specta...469447&sr=1-1&keywords=dufay+spectacle+gothic

On first listen, it sounded very good, but I haven't formed an opinion yet.

I also listened to the wonderful Orlando Quartet play two Haydn String Quartets from the Op. 76 set, and the (Freddie) Kempf Trio play Beethoven's Archduke Trio--both excellent, and highly recommendable:

https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...pID=51280KVHCjL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Ar...pID=51OOGkpV7mL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 2 
Ravel: La Valse 
Lutoslawski: Paganini Variations

Martha Argerich, piano
Nelson Freire, piano


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Hans Stadlmair conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 2 & Suite No. 1

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Merl said:


> Strangely enough I've been playing Bailey's accounts of Bach's Cello Suites this morning. If his cello concerto is as good as the Cello Suites it'll be well worth hearing. Superb stuff.
> 
> View attachment 104138


Thank you, will look into it.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Steve Reich's "Six Pianos":


----------



## Joe B

Winding down the day with Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom":


















This is 180 degrees and light years away from the Steve Reich "Six Pianos" I just listened to.


----------



## Rogerx

Zubin Mehta conducting; Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364/ K190

Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Major, Bryan E2

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfoinetta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Monguzzi (bassoon), Gigino Maestri (violin), Antonietta Anjos (viola), Alfredo Riccardi (cello) performing;
Danzi & Krommer: Bassoon Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Bach : Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051 .

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - second and final part of his piano works.

_(8) Walzer_ (_"Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald"_) for piano duet op.6 (1916):
_Rag Time_ (_wohltemperiert_) for large orchestra - arr. for piano duet (1921):
Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ - version for piano duet (1933-34):
Sonata for piano duet (1938):
Sonata for two pianos (1942):



_Ludus Tonalis_ - prelude, twelve fugues, eleven interludes and postlude (1942):


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducing: Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder/ Tannhäuser: Overture/ "Immolation Scene"/ Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod.

Eileen Farrell (soprano)New York Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer / Nikolaus Harnoncourt / Kim Kashkashian
Mozart: The 5 Violin Concertos

Release DateMarch 18, 1997
Duration02:29:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Dyer conducting; Vivaldi - The Great Concertos

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rogerx

Luiz de Moura Castro (piano) performing; Villa-Lobos : Musica Para Piano


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Kodaly's "Psalmus Hungaricus":


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Ode for the King's Birthday" [aka Symphony #2] (Pinnock/Archiv)
F. J. Haydn - 12 Variations in E-flat (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart/unknown transcriber - Trio #1 in C* (Rampal/Stern/Rostropovich/Sony)
Boccherini - Symphony in D minor, Op. 12, No. 4 "The Devil's House" (Scimone/Erato)*

_* from the 5 Divertimenti in B-flat for 2 Basset Horns and Bassoon, K.439b_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to James McGlynn's "Celtic Mass":


----------



## Biwa

Bergen Barokk: Suite Life

Excerpts of various Suites composed by Philidor, Marais, Hotteterre, Chedeville, Couperin.

Bergen Barokk


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin) performing; Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.7
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
English Chamber Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
CBS Masterworks_


----------



## MattB

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104165
> 
> 
> Luiz de Moura Castro (piano) performing; Villa-Lobos : Musica Para Piano


Thank you. I love it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Young/Bruckner. My favourite recording of this work. Recommended


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF PURCELL
_Purcell 300th Celebration_
*Henry Purcell*
Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - Conductor, Organ
Catherine Bott - Soprano
James Bowman - Counter Tenor
Catherine Mackintosh - Violin
Richard Campbell - Bass Viol
Paula Chateauneuf - Theorbo
Christophe Coin - Bass Viol
Martyn Hill - Tenor
Monica Huggett - Violin
William Kendall - Tenor
Christopher Keyte - Vocals
Emma Kirkby - Soprano
Anthony Rooley - Lute​Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott - Director
John Whitworth - Counter Tenor​L'Ensemble Orchestral de L'Oiseau-Lyre Ensemble
St. Anthony Singers Ensemble
Anthony Lewis - Conductor
Alfred Deller - Counter Tenor
Christopher Robson - Alto​Brandenburg Consort
Winchester Cathedral Choir
David Hill - Director​_
Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## wkasimer

Smetana: Ma Vlast, Vaclav Talich (1954):


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, Russian Rhapsody

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Andre Previn, piano


----------



## dillonp2020

Anton Bruckner Symphony no.4
Berlin Phil under Gunter Wand.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.5 in D Major

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## elgar's ghost

A mixed bag for this afternoon.

The Aaron Copland disc is worthy of note as it contains the first music he wrote for ballet. _

Grohg_, commissioned by Nadia Boulanger while the young Copland was studying with her in Paris, is a macabre little scenario by Harold Clurman about a necromancer who raises three people from the dead and gets them dance one by one in front of a ghoulish throng of minions before removing the spell and making them dead again. However, Grohg becomes the victim of his own game - he becomes excited during the third dance, that of the 'streetwalker', and, after losing his temper thinking that the gathered flunkies are mocking him when he falteringly joins in, gradually disappears.

The music is modishly expressionist as befits a tale which owes something to arty post-WWI German movies such as _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari _(Stravinsky's _Petrushka_ and Struass's _Salome_ may have been other points of reference, albeit indirectly), but there is also a jazz-based movement which depicts the dancing corpse of an 'opium-eater'. The original manuscript for this long-forgotten work was rediscovered by conductor Oliver Knussen in c.1990 after it had spent well over half a century languishing in the archives of the Library of Congress where it had been miscatalogued - until it was found Knussen was planning to record a reconstruction cobbled together from whatever fragments survived elsewhere.

_Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ was commissioned by choreographer/dancer Ruth Page for a scenario which she wrote in collaboration with Nicholas Remisoff in 1934 - a time when Copland's own compositional style was at something of a crossroads. It is a courtroom satire where three witnesses offer conflicting testimonies to a murder in a night-club. The music tilts towards the burlesque, being skittish and jazz-tinged, affiliated to the Paris of Darius Milhaud and George Antheil rather than the Berlin of Kurt Weill, and is possibly the last occasion where Copland got close to approaching the _Les Six_/Jean Cocteau-style absurdism of the previous decade.

_Grohg_ - ballet in one act (1922-25 - rev. 1932):
_Prelude_ for chamber orchestra - rearrangement of the first movement from the _Symphony for Organ and Orchestra_ (orig. 1924 - arr. 1934):
_Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ - ballet in one act [version for small orchestra] (1934 - arr. 1935):



_Suite_ for viola and piano (1919):
_Suite Hébraïque_ - arr. for viola and piano (1950):
_Meditation and Processional_ for viola and piano (1951):
Sonata for solo viola (1958 inc.):










Symphony no.3: _Pieśń o nocy (Song of the Night)_ for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī - translated by Tadeusz Miciński] 1914-16):
_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra op.53 (1925-26):
_Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary)_ for soprano, female chorus and orchestra op.59 [Text: Jerzy Liebert] (1930-33):


----------



## Score reader

*London Symphony Orchestra / Wyn Morris: Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccerhini (1743-1805): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.10, No.5 Major, G. 269

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabelle Longo, violins -- Daniel Formentelli, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapaere, cellos


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron. Reich, Cassilly, Palmer...BBC Sym. Orch./ Boulez (Sony)


----------



## Enthusiast

Conglomerate said:


>


Some times a cover just takes me back to happy times in childhood!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Josquin13 said:


> Manxfeeder--In addition to Brautigam, might I suggest that you sample from the following two sets, as well? (& if you like one, I hope you'll be able to find it at a reasonable price):


Thanks for your well-thought-out and informative post!


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Polonaises 1-6

Nikita Magaloff, piano


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Bassoon Concerto No.2 in F Major

Nicolas Pasquet leading the Neubrandenburger Philharmonic -- Albrecht Holder, bassoon


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Deems Taylor's "Through The Looking Glass":


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Preludes (Book II), Six Epigraphes Antiques, and other pieces.

Aldo Ciccolini, piano


----------



## agoukass

J. S. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1017-19

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
George Malcolm, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting ; Haydn cello concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields,


----------



## Rogerx

Mstislav Rostropovich conducting; Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Suite, Op. 66a, etc.

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

*Sibelius*
Violin Concerto
Serenade No. 1 in D, Op. 69a
Serenade No. 2 in G minor, Op 69b
Humoreske No. 5 in E flat, Op.89 No.3
-------
Ida Haendel, violin
Paavo Berglund, conducting
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## kyjo

I've been lazy about posting my current listening recently...In any event, here's today's listening:

*Bantock - A Celtic Symphony, The Witch of Atlas, and The Sea Reivers:*









A Celtic Symphony (scored for string orchestra and six harps) is a beautiful, haunting score. The louder, energetic, dance-like sections are most impressive with their massed string sound. _The Witch of Atlas_ is not as malevolent as I had expected, instead it is an overall lush, sensuous score. _The Sea Reivers_ is a brief, scherzo-like work which gathers an impressive head of steam leading up to an exhilarating finish. Marvelous stuff!

*Copland - Danzón Cubano:*









What's Memorial Day without a little Copland? This charming work features Copland's unmistakably quirky and infectious rhythms.

*Atterberg - A Varmland Rhapsody:*









My first listen to this remarkably compact and touching work. It begins in soft, misty nostalgia, which develops into a whirling folk dance. At the climax, the melody from the opening section is combined with the folk dance to great effect. The music then fades back into the atmosphere from which it emerged.

*Toch - Symphony no. 3 (Pittsburgh SO/Steinberg):*






I found this to be a really interesting and unusual work, full of colorful orchestration (including an electronic organ) and quirky touches. Not a work I'd want to listen to often, but I'm glad I checked it out. It's fortunate to have the marvelous advocacy of Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Symphony in this recording.

*Taneyev - Piano Quintet (Repin/Gringolts/Imai/Harrell/Pletnev):*






Once again, I am thoroughly bowled over by one of Taneyev's chamber works! This quintet is simply bursting at the seams with passion, energy, and remarkable ideas. Taneyev's writing is dense and extremely virtuosic, but fortunately I found the effect to be thrilling rather than overbearing (as some do). Especially worth noting is the scintillating scherzo, the Baroque stateliness of the passacaglia-like slow movement, and the magnificently triumphant transformation of the first movement's main theme at the end of the finale. Amazing!!


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos conducting; Spohr: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Karl Leister (clarinet)

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A morning with Luciano Berio.

_Laborintus II_ for three female voices, eight actors, speaker and ensemble [Text: _The Bible_/Dante Alighieri/T.S. Eliot/Ezra Pound/Eduardo Sanguineti a.o.] (1965):










_Sinfonia_ for eight amplified voices and orchestra [Text: Claude Lévi-Strauss/Samuel Beckett a.o.] (1968-69):
_Eindrücke (Impressions)_ for orchestra (1974):










_Chemins II_ for viola and nine instruments (1967):
_Naturale (su melodie siciliane)_ for viola, percussion and band (1985):


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - _Václav Pichl_

London Mozart Players.


----------



## wkasimer

Lohengrin, Kempe conducting:


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> Smetana: Ma Vlast, Vaclav Talich (1954):
> 
> View attachment 104170


First class performance.


----------



## chill782002

Bloch - Piano Quintet No 2

Ivan Klansky / Kocian Quartet

Recorded 2000

A composer I've only recently discovered, the work is very interesting, somewhat reminiscent of Bartok although the latter never wrote a piano quintet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conduting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 25 & 29 and Clarinet Concerto

Peter Schmidl (clarinet)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

The past week or so I have mostly listened to rock music - and I tend to like rock music that is nothing like classical music - but occasionally something classical playing in the house on the radio has led me to want to play a classical CD. So it was with Beethoven's Op.132 (quartet number 15). I think it was the Takacs on the radio (it sounded good although they only played the slow movement) but as I don't have that one I went for a historical recording (the whole quartet, of course) instead. Wonderful music.


----------



## Biwa

Polychoral Splendour from the four galleries of the Abbey Church of Muri

Heinrich Schütz: Warum toben die Heiden, SWV 23; Saul, Saul, was verfolgst du mich? SWV 415; Komm, Heiliger Geist, Herre Gott, SWV 417; Ich danke dem Herrn von ganzem Herzen, SWV 34; Vater unser, der du bist im Himmel, SWV 411; Zion spricht: Der Herr hat mich verlassen, SWV 46; Alleluja! Lobet den Herrn, SWV 38; Ach Herr, straf mich nicht in deinem Zorn, SWV 24; Wohl dem, der den Herren furchtet, SWV 30; Siehe, es erschien der Engel des Herren Joseph in Traum, SWV 403

Giovanni Gabrieli: Canzon primi toni a 8; Canzon quarti toni a 15; Canzon VIII a 8; Sonata XVIII a 14; Canzon in echo duodecimi toni a 10; Canzon septimi toni a 8

Siri Karoline Thornhill & Stephanie Petitlaurent, sopranos
Jürgen Ochs, Rolf Ehlers, Mirko Ludwig & Manuel Warwitz, tenors
Simon Schnorr & Kees Jan De Koning, basses
Les Cornets Noirs
Capella Murensis
Johannes Strobl


----------



## wkasimer

Mozart: Piano Concertos K488 and K491, Curzon and Kertesz:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Raphaella Smits playing Mertz on an authentic romantic guitar. I want one too and now I'm suddenly on a waiting list to have a replica built for me...


----------



## Sonata

Near the end of my deep listening for Bruckner. It's been an extraordinary journey, and I will be revisiting his work often, I find it perfect for my work commute. Right now listening to his masses and te deum:


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Cérès performing ; Fauré, Ravel & Hersant - Piano Trios


----------



## wkasimer

Another Ma Vlast with Talich and the Czech PO, this one from 1941:









I'd been hunting for this one for a while, and it turned up this weekend in a used CD bin, for $2...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Luciano Berio this afternoon.

_Coro_ for forty voices and orchestra [Texts: Pablo Neruda plus Native North and South American, Polynesian, Gabonese, Persian, Hebrew, Italian and Croatian folk texts] (1975-76 - augmented 1977):



_Cinque variazioni_ (1953 - rev. 1966):
_Sequenza IV_ (1966):
_Rounds_ (1967):
_Six Encores_ (1964-1990):
_Touch_ for piano duet (1991):
_Canzonetta_ for piano duet (1991):
_Sonata_ (2001):


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a newly arrived second hand copy of Janacek Orchestral works.....the Lachian Dances, Suite for Strings and the Idyll for Strings.......

the adjective 'lovely' really does apply in this instance and two thoughts do spring to mind-I can hear Dvorak at certain points and it is a real shame that Janacek did not compose more orchestral music!

oh!...and it is a Supraphon recording-Frantisek Jilek and the Brno State P.O.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Jacob Froberger: Complete capriccios

Bob van Asperen (Arp Schnitger organ of the Ludgerikirche in Norden)


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Tip-Toes" (McGlinn/EMI)
Gould - Apple Waltzes (composer/RCA)
Harris - Symphony #2 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano) performing; Chopin & Liszt & Ravel


----------



## kyjo

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 104203
> 
> 
> Bloch - Piano Quintet No 2
> 
> Ivan Klansky / Kocian Quartet
> 
> Recorded 2000
> 
> A composer I've only recently discovered, the work is very interesting, somewhat reminiscent of Bartok although the latter never wrote a piano quintet as far as I'm aware.


Bartók actually _did_ write a Piano Quintet early in his career, and it's magnificent! 




Bloch's Piano Quintet no. 2 is a fine work, but for me his first piano quintet is on an entirely different level. It's a stunningly powerful and passionate work which I firmly believe is one of the greatest chamber works of the 20th century.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier a new addition:









The two J S Bach concertos are nice enough with Mutter directing the Trondheim Soloists from the violin. But I bought the disc mainly for the Gubaidulina concerto " In tempus praesens" which is dedicated by the composer to Mutter, who plays it here with the LSO conducted by Gergiev.
A substantial work that will take a few listens to get to know, but first impressions are favourable.

Now the second disc of Suites for Clavecin composed by Antoine Forqueray played on the harpsichord by Blandine Rannou.


----------



## DaveM

Sonata said:


> Near the end of my deep listening for Bruckner. It's been an extraordinary journey, and I will be revisiting his work often, I find it perfect for my work commute. Right now listening to his masses and te deum:


The Te Deum is an interesting work. As you may know, Bruckner, knowing that he may not live to complete the final movement of the 9th symphony, designated the Te Deum to be used in its place. But few conductors chose to use it that way, either just performing the first 3 movements of the 9th or in more recent times using recreations of the 4th movement from remnants of the score.


----------



## Sonata

DaveM said:


> The Te Deum is an interesting work. As you may know, Bruckner, knowing that he may not live to complete the final movement of the 9th symphony, designated the Te Deum to be used in its place. But few conductors chose to use it that way, either just performing the first 3 movements of the 9th or in more recent times using recreations of the 4th movement from remnants of the score.


Interesting! I did not know that.


----------



## wkasimer

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9, Wand, NDRSO (Live at Lübeck Cathedral):


----------



## Enthusiast

Well, with the sun gone I stuck with classical today. The earlier Beethoven made me want to stay with quartets and then Abrahamsen's quartets made me want to stay with Abrahamsen. A very approachable and yet very surprising/interesting composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The past week or so I have mostly listened to rock music - and I tend to like rock music that is nothing like classical music - but occasionally something classical playing in the house on the radio has led me to want to play a classical CD. So it was with Beethoven's Op.132 (quartet number 15). I think it was the Takacs on the radio (it sounded good although they only played the slow movement) but as I don't have that one I went for a historical recording (the whole quartet, of course) instead. Wonderful music.


The Busch Quartet was great at late Beethoven. If you don't mind the sound and the occasional portamento, they have some deep insights.


----------



## Merl

Been listening to all sorts of stuff this week from Bach to Mustasch (Finnish metal band) to The Chameleons to Spear of Destiny to Neil Young, etc) so back to some orchestral music today and Markekevitch's glorious Beethoven Overtures. I love Markevitch's superb recordings of LVB's symphonies 5&8 but this is just as joyous. Intense versions not for the those who don't like fiery Beethoven.

These are from the original DG release. The cover here is the repackaged lot released independently (and ruined by distortion in a few recordings). I couldn't find a cover for the DG symphonies and overtures set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> The Busch Quartet was great at late Beethoven. If you don't mind the sound and the occasional portamento, they have some deep insights.


Oh I just love that set! Such wonderful playing and (as you say) such insights. It isn't about the older style of playing for me - but it is just so good!


----------



## Malx

C P E Bach, Trio Sonatas - Les Nieces de Rameau.









A weird little additional disc which accompanies Celine Frisch's Goldberg Variations - a disc which features Cafe Zimmermann & Dominique Visse (countertenor) in two pieces I wasn't aware of based on specific variations of the Goldbergs.
Firstly 14 canons on the first eight notes of the bass of the Aria of the Goldbergs, then the two German songs used in variation 30.
Interesting listening on a curiosity level - will I rush back to rehear - no!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ambrosian Chant
*

This is lovely. I can see why Augustine liked it so much that he was afraid it was distracting his worship when he was in church.


----------



## Malx

A gentle end to this evenings listening:
Respighi, Adagio con variazioni for cello & orchestra - Navarra, Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Luciano Berio - the epic _Sequenzas_ cycle for solo instruments. Disc one tonight, and the other two sometime tomorrow morning (saves me posting twice).

_Sequenza I_ for flute (1958):
_Sequenza II_ for harp (1963):
_Sequenza III_ for female voice [Text: Markus Kutter] (1966):
_Sequenza IV_ for piano (1966):
_Sequenza V_ for trombone (1965):
_Sequenza VI_ for viola (1967):
_Sequenza VIIa_ for oboe (1969):
_Sequenza VIII_ for violin (1976):
_Sequenza IXa_ for clarinet (1980):
_Sequenza X_ for trumpet in C and piano resonance (1984):
_Sequenza XI_ for guitar (1987-88):
_Sequenza XII_ for bassoon (1995):
_Sequenza XIII_ for accordion (1995):
_Sequenza XIV_ for cello (2002):
_Sequenza VIIb_ for soprano saxophone (1995):
_Sequenza IXb_ for alto saxophone (1981):


----------



## wkasimer

Dvorak Symphony No. 9, Talich, Czech PO (1941):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

This is well-played and precise, but there's something lacking, at least to my ears. Maybe it's too clinical and needs more of a heartbeat.


----------



## haydnguy

This woman's playing is wonderful.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonatas No.20 in C minor and No.49 in E flat*
Alfred Brendel (Piano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

In the car this week (no front images online):


----------



## kyjo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 104222


A great recording of a great work! That "big tune" in the second movement never fails to lift my spirits!


----------



## kyjo

Malx said:


> A gentle end to this evenings listening:
> Respighi, Adagio con variazioni for cello & orchestra - Navarra, Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.
> 
> View attachment 104230


Gorgeous work and performance!


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


















Leonidas Kavakos' playing is amazing. "Virtuoso" is a label well earned. I'm sure the 1724 Abergavenny Stradivarius violin he plays doesn't hurt either. Here is an interesting little 'blurb' from the Delos site titled "A Spotlight on the Balm of Music":

*And so it's no surprise that the recent story of violinist Leonidas Kavakos (who has a Delos release of his own) bringing the healing power of music into a neonatal intensive care unit caught our attention. At the request of the doctor, Kavakos played Bach for the infants in the ward:
"After a few minutes, a miracle happened. Their heartbeats began to calm down and the music proved to be a medicine. Some of the infants were only hours or days old. Yet their reaction to the music was immediate. 'It was an experience that I will never forget,' said Kavakos."*


----------



## eugeneonagain

This disc of Weinberg's 3rd Symphony and suite number 4 from his ballet _The Golden Key. _The symphony is much 'tamer' than his later ones; probably of the period when he was trying to avoid the wrath of Stalin. I find it rather excellent.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartets 13, 14 & 15. Quartetto Italiano. Bliss.


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail, I jumped right to the Will Todd work "Songs of Peace":


















Todd wrote this work as a tribute to his mother after her passing. It is performed by The Fairhaven Singers, The Will Todd Trio, and the Chamber Choir of St Mary's School, Cambridge (premiere recording). Very sweet music.


----------



## Joe B

Also in the mail today:


















I'm listening to the pieces written by Paul Mealor. The "Four Madrigals on Rose Texts" I am familiar with from Tenebrae's release "A Tender Light". The Rodolfus Choir is new to me, but I must say they are excellent. Tenebrae's basses sing more powerfully, but otherwise this choir holds its own with this music. I'm just finishing the madrigals and am looking forward to hearing "Praise" for the first time.


----------



## pmsummer

SMILE
*Franz Schubert - Arvo Pärt - Olivier Messiaen - Astor Piazzolla - Charlie Chaplin - Japanese Traditional*
Anne Akiko Meyers - violin
Akira Eguch - piano
_
Koch International Classics_


----------



## Joe B

Another disc in today's mail:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conduting; Fantasy - A Night at the Opera

Arrangements for Flute and Orchestra

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), with Juliette Hurel (flute)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Spada (piano) performing: Salieri: The 2 Piano Concertos

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40

Itzhak Perlman, violin 
Barry Tuckwell, horn 
Vladimir Ashkenazy,pano


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> In today's mail:
> 
> Leonidas Kavakos' playing is amazing. "Virtuoso" is a label well earned. I'm sure the 1724 Abergavenny Stradivarius violin he plays doesn't hurt either. Here is an interesting little 'blurb' from the Delos site titled "A Spotlight on the Balm of Music":
> 
> *And so it's no surprise that the recent story of violinist Leonidas Kavakos (who has a Delos release of his own) bringing the healing power of music into a neonatal intensive care unit caught our attention. At the request of the doctor, Kavakos played Bach for the infants in the ward:
> "After a few minutes, a miracle happened. Their heartbeats began to calm down and the music proved to be a medicine. Some of the infants were only hours or days old. Yet their reaction to the music was immediate. 'It was an experience that I will never forget,' said Kavakos."*


He's playing / conducting in Amsterdam on June 2th, Bach, violin concerto/ Schubert 5th /Beethoven 5th.
Chamber orchestra of Europe.
Alas too far for us.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Vranický: Symphonies Opp. 31 & 52

NDR Radiophilharmonie.


----------



## agoukass

Recital at the Mosque Theater in Newark, NJ (December 28, 1960)

Works by Haydn, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, and Ravel

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Gerd Seifert (horn)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## chill782002

Faure - Piano Quartet No 2

Marguerite Long - Piano

Jacques Thibaud - Violin

Maurice Vieux - Viola

Pierre Fournier - Cello

Recorded 1940

In my opinion, the most ethereal of Faure's chamber works. The third movement ("Adagio Non Troppo") is utterly sublime.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9 & Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Walter Piston - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra
Grażyna Bacewicz - Piano Sonata No.2
Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphonic Piano Concerto
Atterberg - Symphony 3
*


----------



## Judith

Today 

Spohr
Symphonies 3 and 6
Alfred Walter 
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra

Not familiar with this composer but found him very easy on ear. 

Schumann Symphony no 2
ASMF 
Sir Neville Marriner 

Liszt Piano Concerto no 1
Stephen Hough 
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conducted by Andrew Litton 

Lovely performance


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Overture Les francs-juges

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus)

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## haydnguy

*Borodin*

Symphony No. 2
Prince Igor
Overture (Orch. Glazunov)​Dance of the Polovtsian Maidens​Polovtsian Dances​
Enrique Batiz, Conductor
Symphony Orchestra of the State of Mexico


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 & 40

Wiener Philharmoniker,


----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Bax - Nympholept (Thomson/Chandos)
Finzi - Cello Concerto (Hugh/Naxos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quartet in A Minor, "Rosamunde"
*

The Melos play with expression and marked contrasts, but their lead violinist has an annoying vibrato that I find distracting. The Artis Quartett is also expressive, not so markedly as the Melos, but the recording has a nice depth of sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Franck: Symphony in D & Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Hi all! Been away for awhile due to work and other sundries. Back though, and starting off my first day in the office in awhile with some Russian music...


----------



## kyjo

eugeneonagain said:


> This disc of Weinberg's 3rd Symphony and suite number 4 from his ballet _The Golden Key. _The symphony is much 'tamer' than his later ones; probably of the period when he was trying to avoid the wrath of Stalin. I find it rather excellent.
> 
> View attachment 104235


The 3rd is my favorite Weinberg symphony that I've heard - a magically atmospheric (that opening!) and approachable score. Some of his later symphonies, though powerful, have a tendency to be rather depressing!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Martin and the Honegger works from this - lovely concerto!


----------



## wkasimer

Wagner: Parsifal
Bayreuth 1952
Knappertsbusch, Windgassen, Modl, Weber, London et al.


----------



## chefmclean

CD 13 of Volume 1

One of my favorite CDs of the collection so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Bertrand de Billy conducting; L'Opéra

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Ludovic Tézier (baritone), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nikolai Roslavets - various surviving and edited/reconstructed chamber works this afternoon.

_Tantsi belikh dev (Dances of the White Maidens)_ for cello and piano *** (1912): 
_Razdum'ye (Meditation)_ for cello and piano (1921):
Cello Sonata no.1 (1921):
Cello Sonata no.2 *** (1921-22):
Viola Sonata no.1 - version for cello and piano *** (orig. 1926):










String Quartet no.1 (1913):
String Quartet no.3 (1920):










Violin Sonata no.1 (1913):
Violin Sonata no.4 (1920):
Violin Sonata no.6 *** (probably 1930s): 
_Three Dances_ for violin and piano (1923):










Piano Trio no.2 (1920):
Piano Trio no.3 *** (1921): 
Piano Trio no.4 *** (1927):










(***- edited and/or reconstructed by Marina Lobanova)


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Variations in F minor 
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas No. 2 and 5 "Spring"*

Lili Kraus, piano
Szymon Goldberg, violin*


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Violin Concerto, orig. and final versions. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Prelude in C sharp minor

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Songs. Karnéus, Drake (hyperion)


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Jedermann. Pajala...Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Naxos)


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 9
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

Kempff is a monster player, but this oneo is too clinical for my particular ears.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The Martin and the Honegger works from this - lovely concerto!
> 
> View attachment 104264


An excellent disc


----------



## Malx

Keyboards are king tonight:

J.S.Bach, Goldberg Variations - Celine Frisch (Harpsichord).

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 12, 13 & 14 - Abdel Rahman El Bacha (Bechstein piano).


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO AND STRING QUARTET (1985)
*Morton Feldman*
Kronos Quartet
Aki Takahashi - piano
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Forrester/Lewis/Reiner/CSO. Sublime.


----------



## Malx

A couple more recordings of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No 14















Both sets on hard drive as downloads.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

What impressed my when I first heard this with a score is, I could finally hear everything I was seeing.


----------



## Malx

More downloaded music:
Couperin, Second Concert from "Concerts Royaux" - Concentus Musicus Wien, Harnoncourt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, The Goldberg Variations*

Gould's Bach redone by a computer on a piano. That's one fine-playing robot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> View attachment 104287


Wait, all those Harnoncourt recordings for 99 cents?


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, The Goldberg Variations*
> 
> Gould's Bach redone by a computer on a piano. That's one fine-playing robot.


A fine recording (or re-recording, or whatever). Gould's playing but in good stereo and no vocal accompaniment!


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> A fine recording (or re-recording, or whatever). Gould's playing but in good stereo and no vocal accompaniment!


I had a friend who had to step out for a minute and left his girlfriend in the car, in the dark, with Gould playing. When he came back, she was terrified. She kept hearing a man groaning and couldn't figure out where he was hiding.

Gould should come with a warning label.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner*
Motets*
Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh; RSAMD brass, cond. Duncan Ferguson.*
[Delphian, 2010]

I've listened to this right through every day for the last week. It is a really good disc.










*
Britten*
Friday Afternoon, Op. 7
Sweet was the Song / King Herod and the Cock / The Oxen / Fancie / The Birds
Three Two-Part Songs
A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women
A Ceremony of Carols*
New London Children's Choir, Ronald Corp
Alexander Wells (piano); Skaila Kanga (harp)*
[Naxos, 1994]

This is my new disc for this week. It was a Christmas present which arrived in April!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























And first listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Leipzig Chorales

Craig F. Humber (Silbermann organ in St. Peter's Church in Freiberg)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail. Listening to "Adam's Lament":


----------



## Joe B

Also in yesterday's mail:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat, Bryan Es4

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: 6 violin sonatas. Grumiaux, Haskil (Decca)


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Bekova Sisters playing; Rusiam romantics

Borodin/ Rachmaninov etc, etc.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Sonata in D major, D. 850
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

I've been avoiding this recording of Ashkenazy's because of some reviews I had read on the internet. I needn't have worried. This is a wonderful recording of one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Biwa

Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe in C major, RV 447
Marcello: Concerto for Oboe in D minor, SF 935
Telemann: Concerto for Oboe d'amore in G major, TWVW 51:G3
Bach: Concerto for Oboe d'amore in A major, BWV 1055R

Kalev Kuljus (oboe & oboe d'amore)
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Stravinsky: Les Noces, Cantata & Mass

Libuse Domanínská (soprano), Marie Mrázová (contralto), Ivo Zidek (tenor), Dalibor Jedlicka (bass), Barbara Robotham (soprano) & Gerald English (tenor)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and Czech Choir (Prague Philharmonic Choir)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Bruckner: Symphony no 7.
C.S.O


----------



## Jacck

*Weinberg - Symphony 3, 6, 16
Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony (1911)
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2 (Gliels)
Schumann - Piano Sonata 3 (Sokolov)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Beethoven quartets from this (7 and, again, 15) and now I'll listen to Bartok 4. Good bargain set, a little old but not historical, sound.
EDIT: The recordings I listened to were not the same ones as those in the image I originally posted (and that will, I suspect, remain even though I have now deleted it). I listened to the Vegh from their later recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber and instrumental works part one this morning and early afternoon.

_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 - rev. 1969):
_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):
_Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):










_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):










_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):
_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 - version for string quartet (1933-34):
_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet (1933 - rev. 1936):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.25 (1941):
String Quartet no.2 in C op.36 (1945):


----------



## Merl

This morning's trip to work was accompanied by Gliere's 1st Symphony (one I've always liked a lot). I've got a few different versions of this work but have never been wholly satisfied with any single one. I've always thought that if you combined Gunzenhauser's rhythms and slightly exaggerated and erratic phrasing with Downes and the BBCSO's lovely string sound that would be my ideal marriage for this symphony. It's a shame that Naxos gave Gunzenhauser and the Slovak PO such a scrawny, thin string sound for this performance as it's a really enjoyable one otherwise. I like Downes' performance but I like a bit more individuality in this repertoire.


----------



## chill782002

Thanks Merl, it's been a while since I've listened to this one.









Gliere - Symphony No 1

Reinhold Gliere / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1950


----------



## Merl

chill782002 said:


> Thanks Merl, it's been a while since I've listened to this one.
> 
> View attachment 104306
> 
> 
> Gliere - Symphony No 1
> 
> Reinhold Gliere / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1950


I've never heard that recording. Any good?


----------



## chill782002

Merl said:


> I've never heard that recording. Any good?


It's the only recording I have of the work and I like it although it's obviously mono and not to be compared with a modern digital recording in terms of sound quality. As it's conducted by the composer it can be assumed to be the most accurate representation of how he meant the work to sound but that doesn't necessarily mean that one might not find a recording by another conductor and orchestra more pleasing to one's ear...


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conduting; Franck: Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Spain

Albéniz/ Falla/ Granados.
Leontyne Price (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Two Beethoven quartets from this (7 and, again, 15) and now I'll listen to Bartok 4. Good bargain set, a little old but not historical, sound.
> View attachment 104305


Wait, wut? Oh, it's the 1952 cycle. Still, $22 for the set, hmmm . . .


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Wait, wut? Oh, it's the 1952 cycle. Still, $22 for the set, hmmm . . .


I'm going to have to go back and edit that somehow. I chose an image that was different to the single CDs I bought some time ago, thinking was merely a repackaging of the same recordings. No - the ones I listened to were not recording in 1952. I did go on to listen to the Vegh Quartet in Bartok, though, but again not a recording that old. Sorry to any who were misinformed. I can't speak for the sound on the older recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm going to have to go back and edit that somehow. I chose an image that was different to the single CDs I bought some time ago, thinking was merely a repackaging of the same recordings. No - the ones I listened to were not recording in 1952.


Well, then, thanks for the mistake. I didn't know Membran had repackaged the older recordings.

Personally, I think though their earlier cycle is more precise in their playing, their later cycle is deeper, at least in the late quartets (which is all I have heard from that set). And the microphone must have been placed next to the cello, but it makes me feel like I've snuck into the room and am eavesdropping on a group of old masters. Anyway, I'm listening to the C# minor quartet.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, then, thanks for the mistake. I didn't know Membran had repackaged the older recordings.
> 
> Personally, I think though their earlier cycle is more precise in their playing, their later cycle is deeper, at least in the late quartets (which is all I have heard from that set). And the microphone must have been placed next to the cello, but it makes me feel like I've snuck into the room and am eavesdropping on a group of old masters. Anyway, I'm listening to the C# minor quartet.


Yes - those are the covers I have! The older set does seem like something of a bargain and now I know it is different I might also give it a go.


----------



## Vasks

_One of DDT's "Alice in Wonderland" pieces_


----------



## Art Rock

If I had to reduce Henze in my CD collection to one (double) CD, this would be the one. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, then, thanks for the mistake. I didn't know Membran had repackaged the older recordings.
> 
> Personally, I think though their earlier cycle is more precise in their playing, their later cycle is deeper, at least in the late quartets (which is all I have heard from that set). And the microphone must have been placed next to the cello, but it makes me feel like I've snuck into the room and am eavesdropping on a group of old masters. Anyway, I'm listening to the C# minor quartet.


I bought the older mono Vegh set when it was first issued on Music & Arts, and found it pretty dull, compared to the later stereo version (not to mention innumerable other sets).


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> I bought the older mono Vegh set when it was first issued on Music & Arts, and found it pretty dull, compared to the later stereo version (not to mention innumerable other sets).


Thanks for the input. From what I've just heard on YouTube, the early recording seems to be more precision than spirituality. In contrast, when I heard Peter Schickele play their Heiliger Dankegesang on Schickele Mix, I was immediately blown away. I wish they would repackage the later set for $22.

I'm listening to Opus 130.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104309
> 
> 
> András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


That _may_ be my favourite Goldbergs recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired (or reminded) by the piano quartets thread - but I also listened to the Schumann Piano Quintet. It is a shame the it isn't Curzon in both of the Mozarts - Arrau (not mentioned on the front cover) is a bit more driven in the 1st quartet but well worth listening to for all that. The sound is pretty good, although that for the Arrau performance is a little less so.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartets Opus 95 and 132*


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Quartets Opus 95 and 132*


Still my favourite set of the SQs. The Vegh's 2nd cycle is just superb in every way. Never liked the first one.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the quartet from this (I have just listened to the quintet) from the Curzon/Budapest CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - second and final instalment of his chamber and instrumental and works this late afternoon/early evening.

_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):
_Night-Piece (Notturno)_ for piano WoO (1963):










_Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano four hands op.73 (1965):



Sonata for cello and piano in C op.65 (1961):
Suite for solo cello no.1 op.72 (1964):
Suite for solo cello no.2 op.80 (1967):
Suite for solo cello no.3 op.87 (1972):



String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> Charles Dutoit conduting; Franck: Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
> 
> Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)
> 
> Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


The d'Indy is a wonderful work!


----------



## Enthusiast

Great recent CD! All works are wonderful and the playing seems committed and special.


----------



## kyjo

Vasks said:


> _One of DDT's "Alice in Wonderland" pieces_


I read a review of this disc yesterday where the reviewer compared Del Tredici's style to Hanson and Atterberg, two of my favorite composers. Must check it out!


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Cello Suites 1 and 4*
Yo-Yo Ma

I started on 1983's Bach and Boccherini set. So far, it has been skillfully played but nothing too involving. If you like lower, darker cello sounds, you may like these two suites better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

This is a symphony that needs the precision of Szell and Cleveland.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, String Quartet No. 20*


----------



## eljr

Arturo Toscanini
DISC 3:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (live, April 9, 1933)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 (April 9-10, 1936)
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn (April 10, 1936)


----------



## eljr

Amazing and free!

A must watch. 

Lang Lang's New York Rhapsody

Friday, November 25 at 9:00 pm on PBS


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey
Haydn: Cello Concertos

Release Date March 16, 2018
Duration48:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015 - November 30, 2015
Recording Location
Trinity United Reformed Church, Mansel Road, London


----------



## Malx

Walton, Cello Concerto - Peter Wispelwey, Sydney Symphony, Jeffrey Tate.
Bloch, Suite No 1 for solo cello.
Ligeti, Sonata for solo cello.
Walton, Passa caglia for solo cello.
Britten, Ciaccona from cello suite No 2 all played by Peter Wispelwey.


----------



## eljr

Simone Dinnerstein / A Far Cry
Circles: Piano Concertos by Bach + Glass

Release Date May 11, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun*

This is from 1939, but once I get used to the sound, this is a lovely interpretation - is lambent a good term? I think so.


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Transfigured Night; Pelleas und Melisande. Berlin Phil./ von Karajan (DG)
Berg: Lulu-Suite; Altenberg-Lieder; 3 Oieces for Orch.. Price, London Sym. Orch./ Abbado (DG)


----------



## Barbebleu

Being Dufay - John Potter and Ambrose Field. Medieval polyphony meets electronica. What's not to like? John Potter's voice blends beautifully with Field's electronics and you soon forget that Guillame Dufay's music was meant for more than one voice. Field's accompaniment more than makes up for that. Just an intriguing and captivating album.


----------



## Barbebleu

Enthusiast said:


> That _may_ be my favourite Goldbergs recording.


My third favourite. Gould and Beatrice Rana have the edge for me.


----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words (Opp. 67-102)

Barenboim gives straightforward, unsentimental performances of these pieces. There are many beautiful things to savor and enjoy here. Indeed, this is one of those times when I regret the fact that I don't listen to them more often.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Symphony #4":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Last night I listened to the first track, "Adam's Lament". Listening to the rest of the disc now.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 13 (D664) & 14 (D784), etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> That _may_ be my favourite Goldbergs recording.


Why the hesitation?


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Egon Petri, piano

After listening to an unbearably slow recording by Barenboim and being unable to finish it for lack of patience, I decided to re-listen to Petri's recording. Clearly, this is a performer who relishes every second of this work and performs it as the virtuoso showpiece that it is. He doesn't skimp on the lyricism and allows the music to build up towards the ecstatic joy of the 25th variation and the fugue itself.


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen performing; 
Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds/ Spohr: Septet, Op.147


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109 
Daniel Barenboim, piano

This is probably my favorite of the Beethoven piano sonatas. I have many different interpretations of it in my collection. This one felt dull and lifeless to me apart from some moments in the second movement and in the faster variations. Normally, this sonata would move me tremendously. However, I was not moved at all this time around at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Malcolm Sargent, Izler Solomon, Alfred Wallenstein conducting; Bach: Concerto for Two Violins, Mozart: Sinfonia concertante & Brahms: Double Concerto

Jascha Heifetz (violin), Erick Friedman (violin), Thornton Lofthouse (harpsichord), William Primrose (viola), Gregor Piatigorsky (cello)

New Symphony Orchestra of London, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

lady & gentelmen... tonight, i present you my lastest currently listening right now: a marveleous Gesualdo of 1964 ,quintetto italiano, tthe voice are smooth and fluid like good old days, the rustic fealing of an analog record is pleasant and charming.

Deuxio:* Penderecki stabat mater* Juha kuivannen,, i never heard a stabat mater before,, we will see how this sound, might like it since the affored mention composer is a favorite

Tercio an album on chandos label called: Renaissance music from Mantua aannd Ferrare ... but sadely the vocalist annoy me, the instrumental part ok i guess..

cheers i would like to thank the ops for giving me a chance and giving me my privileges back, that


----------



## Biwa

Jean-Philippe Rameau:

Pièces de clavecin en concerts

Aapo Häkkenen (harpsichord)
Petri Tapio Mattson (violin)
Mikko Perkola (viola da gamba)


----------



## Rogerx

Alison Balsom (trumpet) performing; Haydn & Hummel - Trumpet Concertos

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - songs for voice and piano plus other non-orchestral vocal works this morning/early afternoon.

Three songs for tenor and piano from the play _This Way to the Tomb_ by Ronald Duncan WoO (1945):

Plus eleven various other songs for tenor and piano WoO (c.1935-c.1960):



_On this Island_ - song cycle for high voice and piano op.11 [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1937):
_(4) Cabaret Songs_ for medium voice and piano WoO [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1940):

Plus eight other Auden settings for voice and piano WoO (mid 1930s-early 1940s):










_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):
_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - cycle of nine songs for tenor and piano op.35 (1945):
_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor and piano op.52 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1954):

Plus two other Hardy settings for tenor and piano WoO (1954):










_The Heart of the Matter_ - seven poems for narrator, tenor, horn and piano WoO [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1956 - rev. by Peter Pears 1983):
_Canticle I [My Beloved is Mine]_ for tenor and piano op.40 [Text: Francis Quarles] (1947):
_Canticle II [Abraham and Isaac]_ for tenor, contralto and piano op.51 [Text: from the medieval English _Chester Mystery Plays_, after the biblical story] (1952):
_Canticle III [Still Falls the Rain]_ for tenor, horn and piano op.55 [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1954):
_Canticle IV [Journey of the Magi]_ for counter-tenor, tenor, tenor and piano op.86 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971):
_Canticle V [The Death of St. Narcissus]_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):



_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ for tenor and piano op.61 (1958):
_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano op.76 [Texts: Alexander Pushkin] (1965):
_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Text: Robert Burns] (1975):


----------



## Enthusiast

This morning an old favourite and Gubaidulina's most recorded work. It can sound a little challenging at first but then it just seems magical.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas string Quartet & Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola) performing; Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97


----------



## Rogerx

Vassily Sinaisky conducting; Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', & Ruslan and Lyudmila etc.

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quintets 4 and 6: heaven!


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey / North Carolina Symphony Orchestra
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante

Release Date May 13, 2016
Duration01:01:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 20, 2015 - February 21, 2015
Recording Location
Meymandi Concert Hall;Raleigh, North Carolina
Oberlin Conservatory of Music, Clonick Hall Studio, Oberlin, Ohio


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 6, 7, & 8

Denis Vigay (cello), Raymund Koster (double bass), Susan Milan (flute), Graham Sheen (bassoon), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Sillito (violin), Malcolm Latchem (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## eljr

Frieder Bernius
Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration59:51
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 5, 2017 - April 7, 2017
Recording Location
The Ev. Kirche Reutlingen-Gönningen


----------



## Vasks

_From fairly dense and active to fairly transparent and static_

*De Raaff - Piano Concerto (van Raat/Etcetera)
Feldman - Oboe and Orchestra (Aussem/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

*Faure Complete Melodies*:








*
Rachmaninov Piano concerto #3*, Stephen Hough & Andrew Littleton


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## pmsummer

COMÉDIE ET TRAGÉDIE, VOL. 1
_Orchestral Music for the Theatre_
*Jean-Baptiste Lully - Marin Marais - Jean-Féry Rebel*
Tempesta di Mare
Philadelphia Baroque Orchestra
Gwyn Roberts, Richard Stone - directors
Emlyn Ngai - concertmaster​_
Chaconne_


----------



## eljr

Christian Lindberg / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Allan Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 7

Release Date April 6, 2018
Duration01:22:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
The Louis De Geer Concert Hall, Norrköping, Sweden


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's ecstatic Vision of St Augustine. I remember when it first came out as an LP it came with the score - no use to me - perhaps because some of the textures are so dense. I did find it hard at first, perhaps because Tippett lacked the skill to clarify the textures as a conductor but more likely because I only had a very cheap stereo (certainly not a HiFi!). It is a wonderful work, though, and John Shirley-Quirk is excellent, as he usually is in this sort of thing.


----------



## Iaeda

Iris Dévoilée by Qigang Chen


----------



## MattB

Chabrier: España ; Suite pastorale

Composed By - Emmanuel Chabrier 
Conductor - John Eliot Gardiner 
Orchestra - Wiener Philharmoniker










At last. Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Horn and Oboe Concertos*

I'm indifferent to Richard Strauss. I have Karajan's traversal, which is lovely, but it hasn't turned me into a fan. Maybe the Staatskapelle can turn me around. I understand Warner Classics has remastered this set to greater effect, so if this works out, that may be worth exploring also.


----------



## Malx

I'm definitely on a Bach binge at present, tonight:
Sonatas for obbligato harpsichord and violin BWV 1014 -1016 played by Chiara Banchini (violin) & Jorg-Andreas Botticher (harpsichord).


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

One of the foundational pieces in 20th century music imo


----------



## Malx

Bach has been put on the bach seat for the rest of the evening some orchestral music in the driving seat:
First on the player - Arnold, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Hickox.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Canon in F for 4 Voices in 1 "O du eselhafter Martin" K 560*
Unknown performers, heard on ComposersbyNumbers YouTube channel

I just love how the voices interact with each other and the general bounciness of the piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.*

This disc features works for piano and orchestra. So far, the sound isn't a problem in these. I'd be completely happy with it if some reviewer hadn't mentioned the Warner Classics remaster, sparking curiosity.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.*
> 
> This disc features works for piano and orchestra. So far, the sound isn't a problem in these. I'd be completely happy with it if some reviewer hadn't mentioned the Warner Classics remaster, sparking curiosity.


I haven't heard the Brilliant edition, but the I bought the Warner reissue and thought that it sounded considerably better than the original EMI.


----------



## Score reader

*R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie & 4 Letzte Lieder (Live) - Bavarian Radio Symphonie Orchestra & Mariss Jansons*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Collins.
I'm running out of superlatives for this cycle of symphonies which is hidden in this fine box - simply marvellous.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (finished as I was at the end of the driveway....perfect timing):


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to Dawn Upshaw:










This is one sweet disc!


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> I haven't heard the Brilliant edition, but the I bought the Warner reissue and thought that it sounded considerably better than the original EMI.


From what I can tell, Brilliant has reissued the EMI recording.


----------



## Malx

Next on the player is Pettersson Symphony No 7 - Norrkoping SO, Segerstam.
Dark but ultimately satisfying.


----------



## Malx

A recording of Beethoven's 7th Symphony from a set I have a lot of time for but I rarely see mentioned on the forum.
The Ensemble Orchestral de Paris conducted by John Nelson.

Merl - I'm fairly certain you will have this set and would appreciate your thoughts on a set I rate highly.


----------



## Malx

Last tonight an old favourite from 1951 - mono it may be but it has sparkle and verve a plenty.
Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Czech PO, Talich.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue":


----------



## Joe B

Now to Gershwin's "An American in Paris":


----------



## Biwa

Franck, César (1822-1890): Choral I in E major, Cantabile in B major
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): Variationen 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'
Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835-1921): Prélude et Fugue in B major, Op. 99 No. 2
Gigout, Eugène (1844-1925): Toccata in B minor	
Vierne, Louis (1870-1937): Carillon de Westminster, Op. 54 No. 6

Kari Vuola (organ)


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings folks, tonight purchased two cds i give one to my father for is birthday in advance, the story, goes , how this happen were, i order a cd at my local cd s sellers aand he was annoying me to buy it , but i realized, to my disapointement the cd motet and eastern mass, by pierre de la rue on naxos , i had it all ready , the policy of the seller is you order it you purchased it, so i had no choice i was bound to buy it, so i said hmm let's give it to my father, he dosen't care as mutcch for ancient music but will like iit, i received blaame you gonna get in the red $ again i said nope im fine whit my budget end of this short story.

Now for the purchased of the day *Gloriosus Franciscus* the music for st.Francis between 13th and 16 th century, hmm interresting, instrumentation, well sung, semi lithurgic or clearly lithurgic, very good so far, im currently listening to it, most of the pieces on the cd are anonymeous except guillaume dufay and it's on italian label Tactus.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Bernstein's "Serenade after Plato's "Symposium"":


----------



## haydnguy

For tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Maria João Pires (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14, Moments Musicaux & Two Scherzi


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Elgar: Enigma Variations/ Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor.
L.S.O/ C.S.O


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert:

Arpeggione Sonata
Impromptu's D. 899 No. 2-4
Wer sich der Einsamkeit ergibt, D. 478; Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen, D. 480; An die Türen will ich schleichen, D. 479
Sonatina in D major, D. 384; Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118; 
Piano Trio in B flat major, D. 28
(all arranged for harp instead of piano)

Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Anna Prohaska, soprano
Ludwig Quandt, cello
Lara St. John, violin


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 2 
Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Fiedler conducting; Offenbach In America,

Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture -Musette, Air de ballet du 17e siècle, Op. 24-Geneviève de Brabant: Galop - Ibert: Divertissement etc.

Boston Pops Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Hummel - Piano Sonatas.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons and other works.
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello) performing; Bach : Cello Suites , BWV1007-1012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Benjamin Britten - non-orchestral choral works today.

_A Boy was Born_ - choral variations for unaccompanied men's, women's and boys' voices op.3 [Texts: anon. 16th century German (from _The Oxford Book of Carols_)/anon. 15th and 16th century English (from _Ancient English Christmas Carols_/Christina Rossetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1933-35 - rev. 1955):










_Three Two-Part Songs_ for boys' voices and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):
_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for children's choir and piano op.7 [Texts: Anon/W.M. Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjeon] (1933-35):
_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: Latin liturgy/James, John and Robert Wedderburn/Robert Southwell/William Cornish/anon. 15th and 16th century English] (1942):

Plus six other choral pieces WoO (1929-1967):



_Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942):
_Rejoice in the Lamb_ - festival cantata for treble, alto, tenor and bass soloists, mixed choir and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):
_Festival Te Deum_ for mixed choir and organ op.32 (1944):
_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble voice, mixed choir and organ op.56a (1955):
_Antiphon_ for mixed choir and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1955):
_Missa Brevis_ in D for boys' choir and organ op.63 (1959):

Plus five other choral pieces WoO (c.1930-1962):



_Children's Crusade_ - cantata for boy soloists and boys' choir, two pianos, organ and percussion op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht/Hans Keller] (1968):



_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied double choir WoO [Text: anon. medieval English] (1930 - rev. 1934):
_A.M.D.G. (Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam)_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):
_Chorale after an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):
_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon. English ballad] (1950):
_(6) Choral Dances_ from the opera _Gloriana_ op.53 - arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: William Plomer] (orig. 1953 - arr. by 1954):
_Sacred and Profane_ - eight medieval lyrics for unaccompanied five-part choir op.91 [Texts: anon. medieval English] (1974-75):


----------



## Rogerx

David Zinman conducting; Barber: Adagio for Strings-Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5-Symphony No. 1, etc

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

I have decided today will be a Bach free zone!

First this morning was:









Then Symphony No 2 from this disc:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2 "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy performing; Scriabin: Vers La Flamme


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> I have decided today will be a Bach free zone!
> 
> First this morning was:
> 
> View attachment 104379
> 
> 
> Then Symphony No 2 from this disc:
> 
> View attachment 104380


The slow movement of Schumann Symphony no 2 is so sublime. Just beautiful


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Missa Canonica
2 Motets, Op. 29
2 Motets, Op. 74
3 Motets, Op. 110
Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109

Swedish Radio Choir
Peter Dijkstra


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Violin Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 5

Marianne Thorsen (violin)
TrondheimSolistene


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Jerzy Semko conducting; Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Rafał Blechacz (piano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: String Quartet No.21 in D Major, KV 575

American String Quartet: Peter Winograd and Laurie Carney, violins -- Daniel Avshalomov, viola -- David Gerber, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - 3-disc set of folk songs encompassing the whole of his career. 64 songs in total from the British Isles and France, mostly for voice and piano, plus arrangements of 14 of the same songs for voice and orchestra. Beginning this afternoon and concluding tomorrow morning.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Willcocks conducting Haydn's Nelson Mass

I'm starting to think you could blindly throw a dart at a list of Haydn's works and hit a winner 9/10 times.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier, disc 2 of this set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Biwa said:


> Johannes Brahms:
> 
> Missa Canonica
> 2 Motets, Op. 29
> 2 Motets, Op. 74
> 3 Motets, Op. 110
> Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109
> 
> Swedish Radio Choir
> Peter Dijkstra


Some of my favorite Brahms. I'm listening on Amazon Music.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (1874 version) Young/Hamburg. While I much prefer the revised version this is quite enjoyable and excellently performed and recorded.


----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to the Rose Lake from the Tippett album I posted yesterday, I listened to the very wonderful song cycle Chantefleurs et Chantefables from this. That work needs to go on the nominations for the forthcoming game on works for voice and orchestra!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Sinfonia Domestica
*

This is the piece that burned me out on Strauss. I have Karajan's recording, and I could never follow the narrative. I don't know what Kempe is doing differently, but for the first this time, I didn't get lost. In fact, I even want to hear it again. There's hope for me and Strauss. :clap:


----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

Part two of my guitar listening project.

From Spotify Walton Five Bagatelles (with orchestra arrangement), Berkeley guitar concerto and Arnold guitar concerto. This is terrific, I really enjoyed this, and I'd be happy if this cd were in my collection 









One of my new cds, Walton Five Bagatelles (solo guitar), Maxwell Davies, Rawsthorne, Berkeley Sonatina for guitar, four pieces for guitar, Richard Rodney Bennett Five Impromptus 









Julian Bream Spanish guitar, all the usual hits. My cd. Very nice playing as expected 









Castelnuovo Tedesco Music for two guitars. From Spotify. This music is fine, but nothing special. 









Guitar Concerti of Vivaldi RV 82 & 93, Castelnuovo Tedesco Guitar Concerto no 1, Villa Lobos. I've had this cd a very long time, but it got put aside and I didn't listen to it for years. It's really enjoyable, I should listen more often, especially the MCT.


----------



## Sonata

I've been trying to listen to at least one Requiem or Stabat Mater in my collection per month this year. 
Today, it's *Karl Jenkin's Stabat Mater*









Also listening to a fiew pieces off of this excellent collection
*Leontyne Price: The Prima Donna Collection*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Lutoslawski put me in mind of the Dutilleux and his song cycle, Correspondances, with the wonderful Barbara Hannigan.









And now a different recording of the Vision of St Augustine to the one I heard yesterday. This one is perhaps better - textures are clearer - than the one recorded by Tippett himself. Again we get the benefit of John Shirley-Quirk.


----------



## Malx

Arnold Symphony No 4 - LSO, Hickox.









Edit: An interesting enough piece but a bit meandering when compared with the 3rd symphony which I listened to yesterday. In a straight comparison the 3rd wins hands down for me.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Berlioz, La Mort de Cleopatre - Susan Graham, Berlin PO, Rattle.
I find this to be an excellent performance both well sung and Rattle has the Berliners in fine form.


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of William Alwyn Volume 3* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos








Light (in the main) but quite stylish. Plenty of humour and a certain English quirky wistfulness is evident at times. The don't seem to write film music of this quality these days. I suppose the genre has moved on.


----------



## WVdave

Mendelssohn
A Midsummer Night's Dream, Incidental Music; Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"
Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Mercury ‎- SR50174, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1958.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Symphony #3":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Til Eulenspiegel*


----------



## Josquin13

I've been on a violin concerto binge this past week:

1. Sibelius Violin Concerto--played by David Oistrakh (with Sixteen Ehrling conducting), my favorite version--as I've never heard the opening played more mysteriously:






2. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 1 (David Oistrakh)--another favorite version:






3. Szymanowski Violin Concerto No. 1 (Lydia Mordkovitch--I find Mordkovitch more convincing in this music than other violinists I've heard):






4. Anne-Sophie Mutter playing Norbert Moret's "En reve":










5. Frank Martin's Violin Concerto, played by Baiba Skride (an underrated VC, IMO):






6. Einojuhani Rautavaara's Violin Concerto, played by Jaakko Kuusisto:






7. Then on to Jaakko Kuusisto's own Violin Concerto, played by Elina Vähäla--an excellent violinist playing a fine work by a young violinist/conductor/composer who shows real promise:






8. Per Norgård's 1st Violin Concerto, "Light Night", played by Christina Astrand:






9. Magnus Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 1, played by Lisa Batiashvili (a brilliant VC, in my view):










10. Poul Ruders Violin Concerto, played by Eric Heide:






11. And finally, moving away from Scandinavia, I finished with English composer Oliver Knussen's Violin Concerto, played by Leila Josefowicz:


----------



## bejart

Rambler said:


> *The Film Music of William Alwyn Volume 3* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos
> View attachment 104391
> 
> 
> Light (in the main) but quite stylish. Plenty of humour and a certain English quirky wistfulness is evident at times. The don't seem to write film music of this quality these days. I suppose the genre has moved on.


Everything seems loud and clanky, perhaps a result of the current preoccupation with superheros and CGI ---

Now ---










Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo under the direction of Riyoko Matsui


----------



## Biwa

Aram Khachaturian

Symphony no.1

London Symphony Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian (conductor)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1 (Choral Works):


----------



## Biwa

Frederick Delius:

Appalachia
The Song of the High Hills

Olivia Robinson (soprano)
Christopher Bowen (tenor)
Andrew Rupp (baritone)
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis (conductor)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 104396
> 
> 
> Frederick Delius:
> 
> Appalachia
> The Song of the High Hills
> 
> Olivia Robinson (soprano)
> Christopher Bowen (tenor)
> Andrew Rupp (baritone)
> BBC Symphony Chorus
> BBC Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Andrew Davis (conductor)


I enjoy this disc.......a lot!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## kyjo

*Rachmaninoff - Variations on a Theme of Chopin:*









A gorgeous performance of this utterly absorbing and haunting work.

*Damase - Quintet for flute, harp, violin, viola, and cello:*









A wonderful discovery, full of irresistible Gallic charm and melodic memorability. Anyone who likes Poulenc, Ibert, Francaix, and the like will love this!

*Fauré - Piano Quintet no. 1:*









A wonderfully lucid performance of this lovely yet elusive work.

*Sallinen - Symphony no. 6 From a New Zealand Diary:*









A uniquely atmospheric work, encompassing a wide variety of moods (including a quote from _Le sacre_ in the first movement). I definitely preferred the outer movements to the inner ones - the opening is ravishing.

*Mennin - Concertato, Moby Dick:*









A darkly ominous work with a feeling of relentless nervous energy.


----------



## kyjo

More recent listening...

*Andreae - Symphony in F major:*









This symphony is a very early work (even predating his opus 1), but it exhibits remarkable confidence and a uniquely touching eloquence. Though (unsurprisingly) a warmly Brahmsian influence pervades the work, Andreae's individual voice is already shining through here, especially in the magnificently moving slow movement, which has all the tragic dignity of a late Bruckner adagio. In its inevitable tread, it foreshadows the grippingly powerful funeral march from the slow movement of his later Symphony in C major. Quite unusually for such a youthful work, it ends gorgeously and quietly in a warm sunset glow. I cannot thank the conductor Marc Andreae enough for unearthing this wonderful music of his grandfather.

*Coleridge-Taylor - Piano Quintet* and *Ballade for violin and piano:*









Two wonderful discoveries, played immaculately and with great panache by the infallible Nash Ensemble. The Piano Quintet, an astonishingly assured opus 1, often exhibits the influence of Dvořák (who Coleridge-Taylor greatly admired) in its folksy rhythmic energy, but it is far from slavishly derivative. Throughout, the work exhibits great thematic content, imaginative textures, and concision of thought. The Ballade for violin and piano, a later work, is passionately rhapsodic and melancholic with a bit of a Russian flavor.

*Martinů - Rhapsody-Concerto for viola and orchestra:*









This is an overall low-key, lyrical work which only gathers significant energy in the final five minutes or so with a toe-tapping snare drum part. It's quite pleasant, but hardly one of my favorite Martinů works. Bohuslav Matousek plays wonderfully, as he does for the rest of this series (on violin).

*Hanson - Symphony no. 3:*









This may very well be Hanson's greatest work, and how wonderful it is! It displays the influence of Sibelius quite strongly (even more than usual for Hanson), and certainly none the worse for that. The way Hanson creates atmosphere and momentum throughout the work is quite often awe-inspiring, from the tensely pregnant opening, through the gorgeously romantic slow movement and the lively, rhythmic scherzo to the hard-won, life-affirming ending. I'm sounding like a broken record at this point, but I think it is an absolutely travesty that this, one of the great American symphonies, has never shown up on any recent American concert programs as far as I'm aware. I know Joe B agrees with me, at least!


----------



## Joe B

kyjo said:


> More recent listening...
> 
> *Hanson - Symphony no. 3:*
> 
> View attachment 104405
> 
> 
> This may very well be Hanson's greatest work, and how wonderful it is! It displays the influence of Sibelius quite strongly (even more than usual for Hanson), and certainly none the worse for that. The way Hanson creates atmosphere and momentum throughout the work is quite often awe-inspiring, from the tensely pregnant opening, through the gorgeously romantic slow movement and the lively, rhythmic scherzo to the hard-won, life-affirming ending. I'm sounding like a broken record at this point, but I think it is an absolutely travesty that this, one of the great American symphonies, has never shown up on any recent American concert programs as far as I'm aware. *I know Joe B agrees with me, at least! *


For what it's worth, "You bet!"


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Schubert - Impromptus.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Dvorák: Slavonic Dances

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia Geszty performing; Mozart: Concert Arias .

Otmar Suitner conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner, Pierre Monteux conducting; Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky- Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor*

Rosalind Elias, Leonid Kogan( violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Score reader

*Barber: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 14 - Issac Stern / Leonard Bernstein / NY Phil*


----------



## Merl

Simply a stunning disc. What performances!


----------



## Malx

This morning some twentieth century orchestral pieces largely conservative in style ideal for a lazy Sunday morning.

First - Zemlinsky, Die Seejungfrau - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.









Second - Respighi, Trittico Botticeliano & Gli Uccelli - Saint Paul CO, Hugo Wolff.
Very good recording and performances on this Teldec two-fer.









Finally - Christopher Headington, Violin Concerto - Xue-Wei, LPO, Jane Glover.
Give it listen if you can - it is far from radical for its time (late fifties) but very enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one.

_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):
_Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.14 [Texts: W. H. Auden and Randall Swingler] (1939):



_Our Hunting Fathers_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra op.8 [Texts: anon. English/W. H. Auden/Thomas Ravenscroft] (1936):



_Les Illuminations_ - song cycle for tenor and strings op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):
_Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th century English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):
_Nocturne_ - song cycle for tenor, flute, cor anglais, clarinet, bassoon, harp, French horn, timpani and strings op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Taylor Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):



_St. Nicholas_ - cantata for tenor, children's choir, mixed choir and orchestra op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1948):
_Psalm CL_ for children's choir and children's orchestra op.67 (1962):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## science

Let's see if I can still do this.

It's fun to hear the thing rather than just the suites. Now I need to figure out what the people are saying.


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Albertus Irnberger (violin) & Jörg Demus (piano) performing; Franck, Debussy & Demus: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphony no 9 
Ode an die Freiheit: Bernstein in Berlin

June Anderson, Sarah Walker, Klaus König, Jan-Hendrik Rootering

Symphonie Orchester de Bayerischer Rundfunk.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Rosenkavalier Waltzes*

It's strange that this is the first time I've heard these. Oh, well, it's about time, I guess.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot / Berlioz: Les Troyens à Carthage/ Weber: Invitation to the Dance

National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Death and Transfiguration.*

I got halfway through this yesterday and was interrupted, so I'm trying again. So far, I'm enjoying Kempe's conducting in this piece. I have disliked this piece because my other recordings make it sound overly cheesy. I'm not detecting much Velveeta here.


----------



## Vasks

........................


----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan (piano) performing; Beethoven & Schubert.


----------



## agoukass

Berg: Chamber Concerto, 4 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Piano Sonata

Daniel Barenboim, piano
Pinchas Zukerman, violin
Antony Pay, clarinet
Ensemble InterContemporain / Pierre Boulez


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #2:










Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: Coro della Radio Svizzera Italiana, Aura Musicale, Budapest
Conductor: Rene Clemencic
Composer: Antonio Caldara
Recording: 10/07/97, Chiesa del Collegio Papio, Ascona, Italy
Format: CD (DDD-2000)
Label: Brilliant (HNH International Ltd)


----------



## Malx

John Harbison, Symphony No 3 - Munich PO, James Levine.
A live recording which held my attention well, not a composer I know much about but I found this compact Symphony appealing.









Hamerik, Symphony No 3 - Helsingborg SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
Hmm - late romantic fare, competently crafted, inoffensive, but ultimately lacking anything to make it memorable.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.

This is possibly my favourite recording of this Symphony at least its the one I currently reach for most often - wonderfully sprung rhythms, a good balance of instruments with the woodwind clearly defined without being overly spotlit. Minkowski moves things on at a fair pace but the music never sounds rushed.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 3 - WDR SO, Barshai.
Barshai fairly powers his way through this piece, he certainly doesn't hang around.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Lahti SO, Vanska.









Sitting here with an early summer cold has certainly helped me just sit back and listen today - a little theme of Symphonies numbered three has emerged.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: BWV 39. Mathis, Reynolds, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Enthusiast

An assortment of quartets. I liked the Polish ones the best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Dance of the 7 Veils, Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme*


----------



## Malx

The final third symphony for tonight:
Bax, Symphony No 3 - BBC PO, Handley.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - second and final instalment of his vocal/choral works with orchestra.

_Spring Symphony_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: anon. English/Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W.H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont] (1949):
_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ, full orchestras and chamber orchestra [Texts: Latin liturgy/Wilfred Owen] op.66 (1961-62):



_Cantata academica (Carmen basiliense)_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.62 [Text: Bernhard Wyss (in Latin)] (1959):
_Cantata misericordium_ for tenor, baritone, small mixed choir, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: Patrick Wilkinson, after _The Parable of the Good Samaritan_ (in Latin)] (1963):



_The Rescue of Penelope_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass and orchestra - concert version of the radio drama _The Rescue_ by John Sackville-West WoO (1943):
_Phaedra_ - cantata for soprano, cello, harpsichord, percussion and string orchestra op.93 [Text: Robert Lowell after Jean Racine] (1975):



_Praise We Great Men_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1976 inc - edited and orchestrated by Colin Matthews 1985):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 280, 283, and 333.

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Biwa

William Byrd: Christe qui lux es et dies
Robert White: Lamentations A5
Robert Parsons: Ave Maria
Byrd: Domine, quis habitabit
Parsons: Domine, quis habitabit
Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus
Byrd: De lamentatione
White: Christe qui lux es et dies (IV)

Magnificat
Philip Cave


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Four Scherzi, Berceuse, Barcarolle, Fantaisie, Bolero, Contredanse, and Tarantelle

Nikita Magaloff, piano


----------



## Biwa

Josef Gabriel Rheinberger: Organ Concerto No. 2
Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Jörg Endebrock (Walcker organ, 1911)
Susanne Rohn (Klais organ, 1979) 
Konrad Graf (percussion)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)performing and conducting: Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-3

The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## kyjo

*Hiller - Piano Concerto no. 3 Concerto espressivo:*









Hiller displays somewhat of an individual voice in this concerto which has several imaginative touches, especially in the first movement. Overall, I would warmly recommend this disc to lovers of Romantic piano concerti.

*Röntgen - Piano Concerto no. 4:*









The first movement of this concerto is not on the level of the gorgeous first movement of the accompanying 2nd concerto on this disc, but is fine nonetheless. The second movement, haunting and spare, is really quite special, and its main theme returns in the exuberant finale. Overall, a really enjoyable concerto in the Brahmsian mould.

*Finzi - Let Us Garlands Bring:*









This is a really delightful and touching song cycle setting the words of Shakespeare. Finzi's vocal writing is very idiomatic, and the string orchestra accompaniment is consistently interesting. There's a moment in the third song where, after a pause, the music suddenly becomes hauntingly still and dark - it sent shivers down my spine!

*Bloch - Israel Symphony:*









I consider Bloch to be a very fine and underrated composer, but he has a few "misses" in his output - this is one of them. I didn't really find many of the ideas remarkable or interesting, save for the opening of the third movement.

*Schnittke - Piano Quintet (Apekisheva/Brovtsyn/Kretz/Grosz/Thedéen):*






This makes for some emotionally draining listening, with the mood being predominantly dark and four out of the five movements being at a slow tempo. Yet the effect is quite moving when a simple, "music box-like" melody appears in the last movement, providing effect contrast to all the oppressive anguish that occurred before.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schumann: Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra

Murray Perahia (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Mendelssohn in Scotland/ Symphony No. 3/ A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture+ Incidental music, Op. 61

Jennifer Vyvyan (Soprano), Marion Lowe (Soprano), Female Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden (Chorus)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting: Mozart: Love's Sweet Surrender

Opera and Concert arias's.

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Alfred Brendel (piano), Leila Josefowicz (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Lahti SO, Vanska.
> 
> View attachment 104424
> 
> 
> Sitting here with an early summer cold has certainly helped me just sit back and listen today - a little theme of Symphonies numbered three has emerged.


Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Judith

For breakfast listening to

Beethoven String Quartets in E Flat Major opus 126 and F Major opus 135

Endellion String Quartet from box set


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Zimmermann: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christian Poltéra (cello) performing; Beethoven: String Trios, Op. 9 Nos. 1-3


----------



## Biwa

Listening to disk 3:

Works by José Lidón (1748-1827)

Piezas o Sonatas sueltas, Nos. 1-6
Piezas para la Misa Nos. 1-4
Sonata para Clave in G major
Varios juegos por diferentes tonos de imitación, en tema de sonata, para varios registros
Sonata de 6° tono in F major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part one this afternoon (plus a disc of documentary music, nearly all of which was composed for the GPO Film Unit). Britten was aged between 17 and 24 when all this work was composed, and it all sounds both fresh and assured.

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
_Double Concerto_ in B-minor for violin, viola and orchestra WoO (1932):
_Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings op.1 - revised version for chamber orchestra (orig. 1932 - rev. 1936):










Music for various documentaries and public information films WoO (1935-36):



_Russian Funeral_ for brass ensemble WoO (1936):



_Soirées musicales_ - suite for orchestra after Rossini op.9 (1936):



_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1936):
_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):


----------



## Rogerx

János Starker (cello), György Sebök (piano) performing; Brahms & Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Sonata

Rigoletto-Verdi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richard Strauss, Josephslegende*

Is this what Strauss would call first-rate second-rate music?


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, La Création du Monde, Poulenc: Les Biches

Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Arne - Overture to "Henry & Emma" [aka Overture #3] (Hogwood/L'Oiseau Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Organ Concerto in C, H. 18, No. 1 (Chorzempa/Philips)
J. C. Bach - Symphony in F, Op. 3, No. 5 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with the Arditti Quartet, this time with reinforcements. I spent quite some time being disappointed with Birtwistle's music but now I can't get enough of it. I can't pinpoint a moment when it all changed for me: it used to bore me and I would usually move on to something different but now it draws me in. Unlike with some composers who initially challenged me, I never put any effort into getting his music.


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Beznosiuk (flute), Pavlo Beznosiuk (violin), Tom Dunn (viola) & Richard Tunnicliffe (cello) performing; 
Mozart - Flute Quartets and Beethoven: Serenade.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Aus Italien, Dance Suite from Couperin*

Two unusual pieces, one a transcription of Couperin harpsichord pieces, and the other a tone poem which, at the end, features Funiculi, Funicula.


----------



## Sonata

*Beethoven Symphonies 5 &7- Conducted by Carlos Kleiber, performed by Wiener Philharmonic*
The reputation for this recording is deserved. I am not the most technical of classical music listeners, and I often have difficulty in distinguishing some of the differences in various recordings. So far though, Kleiber's seem to be my favorite recordings of these particular symphonies


----------



## Josquin13

I've been listening to a new arrival--live Bruckner recordings from conductor Eugen Jochum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, which were recorded between 1970-1986. Yesterday, I listened to the Bruckner 5th from this set, recorded in 1985, near the end of Jochum's life. I thought the performance lived up to it's reputation as one of the great Bruckner 5ths on record. The Adagio was transcendent.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ブルックナー-Sym...5&sr=8-2&keywords=eugen+jochum+bruckner+tahra

I've yet to hear the 4th, 6th, 7th, & 8th, but if they're a good as this 5th, the Tahra set is a treasure for Brucknerites (and for fans of Jochum's conducting, like myself). The sound quality is good, about what you'd expect from a radio broadcast made in the 1980s; although I don't know if the 1970s recordings will be of the same quality.

Yes, the set is very expensive. But I had been waiting for a price break on the individual Tahra CD of the 5th for nearly a decade, and had never had any luck. Presently, the CD of the 5th is selling for over $300 on Amazon, which is ridiculous, especially since the (now back in print) Tahra box set is selling for about $137 on Amazon Japan. The only minor negative is that the 'cool' photo of Jochum sitting at his desk at his home in Bavaria--which is on the booklet cover of the individual CD--didn't come with the box set (... I'd love to find an autographed copy of that photo):

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...32809&sr=1-9&keywords=bruckner+5+eugen+jochum

So far, I think it was worth the extra expense. As I can now add this 5th to my collection of great live Jochum Bruckner recordings; the other being a live Munich 9th from the 1970s: which Jochum's daughter, pianist Veronica Jochum, approved to be released from the Jochum archives:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/SSS0071-ブル...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SQYQ67ZXHCV9PCNPAR71

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...TF8&qid=1528131993&sr=8-1&keywords=B00TTD1CEM

However, I'd recommend avoiding the live Jochum Bruckner 7th from Munich, which doesn't represent Jochum at his best, IMO, surprisingly so:

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-EUG...32084&sr=1-6&keywords=bruckner+7+eugen+jochum


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon


Thanks Judith, back working today got to earn the money to feed the music habit!!


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Sonatas for Obbligato Harpsichord & Violin BWV 1017-1019 - Chiara Banchini (violin) & Jorg-Andreas Botticher (harpsichord).
Another day - another Bach recording, great music!


----------



## Enthusiast

More Birtwistle - this a little older.


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Mozart's adaptation of Handel's Messiah (K 572). I didn't notice much change from the original except for being performed in German. If someone knows of an awesome version of this, I'll listen to the 2nd hour, but otherwise, I've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms Symphony #4: Carlos Kleiber*
Again, an excellent recording. Even though Brahms is one of my top composers, I don't know this symphony well enough to compare versions. The only other one I've heard was by Karajan, which was also quite good.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Vivaldi, various Cello Concertos etc - Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.
From this box.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute and finishing at home:


















Some beautiful, lyrical music. The Vaughan Williams' piece is excellent.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part two, starting tonight and concluding tomorrow morning.

Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945):
Violin Concerto op.15 (1939):



_Johnson over Jordan_ - suite from the incidental music for the play by J.B. Priestley WoO - arranged by Paul Hindmarsh (orig. 1939 - arr. 1988):



_Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 (1939):
_Canadian Carnival_ op.19 (1939):
_Sinfonia da Requiem_ op.20 (1940):
_Diversions_ for piano left hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954):
_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941):
_An American Overture_ op.27 (1941):
_An Occasional Overture_ op.38 (1946):



_Prelude and Fugue_ for strings op.29 (1943):



_Matinées musicales_ - suite for orchestra after Rossini op.24 (1941):
_Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ from the opera Peter Grimes op.33 (1945):
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ - variations on a rondeau by Henry Purcell. WoO (1946):


----------



## eljr




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I'm listening to some Dall'Abaco, but only Op. 2. I wish Dall'Abaco had stuck with his earlier Baroque style instead of "moving with the times".

View attachment 104454


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart (at least for some of it): Violin Concertos 6 and 7*
Mela Tenenbaum, Richard Kapp, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

No matter who wrote what, this music is beautiful and extremely well-performed. I would appreciate hearing more music from Mela Tenenbaum.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Op. 31 No. 3, Op. 49 Nos. 1 & 2, Op. 53 "Waldstein," Op. 111)
Daniel Barenboim, piano

I am beyond frustrated with Barenboim's Beethoven performances. While there are many beautiful things in them and his performances are generally enjoyable, there are times when I feel bored out of my skull listening to some of my favorite pieces. His tempi in slow movements are generally too slow, almost to the point where the music loses its pulse in the process, and, in his reverence for the score, he completely forgets the fact that Beethoven was a human being.

Having recordings of these works by others like Richter, Backhaus, Schnabel, and Glenn Gould, I feel like Barenboim's Beethoven would probably end up somewhere on the bottom of that pile.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

ldiat said:


>


I like the 2nd and 3rd movement of that, but prefer the 1962 I Musici version.

Strangely, I associate L'Estro Armonico with Ian Fleming's early James Bond books. I listened to L'Estro Armonico on a loop while reading the books, years ago.


----------



## D Smith

Palestrina: Masses. Peter Phillips/Tallis Scholars. A desert island disc for me.


----------



## pmsummer

LINCOLNSHIRE POSY
_Music for Band_
*Percy Grainger*
Dallas Wind Symphony
Jerry Junkin - director

_Reference_


----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin performing; Chopin


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ébène and Eric Le Sage (piano) performing; Fauré: Quintets with Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting; Franz Lachner : Symphonie Nr. 3.

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano) performing; Chopin 19 Waltzes.


----------



## chill782002

Mosolov - Piano Sonata No 2 (1924)

Olga Andryushchenko - Piano

A little Soviet solo piano futurism to start the day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - third and final instalment of his orchestral works this morning/early afternoon. After the critical and public success of _Peter Grimes_ the emphasis shifted to opera alongside vocal/choral works for various forces - barely half a dozen purely orchestral compositions materialised during the final two thirds of Britten's career whereas he composed about three times as many during the first.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):








***

(*** - same recording/artwork, but on EMI rather than Warners)

Symphony for cello and orchestra op.68 (1963):



_The Building of the House_ - overture for orchestra op.79 (1967):
_A Suite on English Folk Tunes ['A Time There Was...']_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1974):



_Lachrymae_ - reflections on a song of John Dowland for viola and piano op.48 - arr. for viola and string orchestra op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet performing; Beethoven: String Quartet In C Minor, Op.18 No.4/ Op.18 No.5/ Op.18 No.6.


----------



## Biwa

Melchior Schildt (1592-1667)

Praeambulum G major; Herzlich lieb hab ich dich o Herr in C major; Paduana lachrymae in A minor; Gleichwie das Feuer in G minor; Herr Christ, der einig Gottessohn in F major; Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh' darein in G minor; Allein Gott in der Höh' sei Ehr in F major; Magnificat primi toni in D minor; Praeambulum in G minor
Delphin Strungk: Magnificat noni toni in D minor
Anonymous: Praeludium in F major; Herzlich lieb hab ich dich o Herr in C major; Praeludium in G major

Léon Berben (organ of St. Stephanuskirche, Tangermünde)


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Alessandro conducting; Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez/ Concierto Andaluz for 4 Guitars & Orchestra/Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, Op.3 /Vivaldi: Concerto in C major for mandolin / lute

The Romeros

Angel Romero (guitar), Celin Romero, Pepe Romero, Angel Romero (guitars), Celedonio Romero (guitar)

San Antonio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto a Cinque*


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Rogerx

Vienna Octet performing; Schubert: Octet in F major, D803/ Spohr: Octet in E major, Op. 32

Alfred Boskovsky (clarinet), Josef Veleba (french horn), Rudolf Hanzl (bassoon), Johann Krump (double bass), Gunter Breitenbach (viola), Willi Boskovsky (violin), Philipp Matheis (violin), Nikolaus Hubner (cello)


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Wagner - Die Walkure - Karl Bohm Bayreuth Festival 1967


----------



## Vasks

_A lump of Ludwig...on 33 & 1/3 records_

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture #3 (Klemperer/Angel)
Beethoven - Eleven Bagatelles (Serkin/Columbia)
Beethoven - Ruins of Athens (Beecham/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben

Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Orfeo




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - the three church parables. Each one is about an hour long, written for modest forces for performance at a smallish venue such as a church or hall (similar in concept to two earlier operas, _The Little Sweep_ and _Noye's Fludde_). Modest the forces may be but these three works are certainly not lacking in musical invention compared to his larger-scale operas. The imaginative use of percussion and the occasionally sparse textures bring some of Carl Orff's work to mind. Although Britten didn't compose all three with the intention that they should staged together they are still pretty much a triptych.

_Curlew River_ op.71 [Libretto: William Plomer, based on the early 15th century Japanese _Noh_ play _Sumidagawa (Sumida River)_ (1964):



_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ op.77 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Book of Daniel_] (1966):



_The Prodigal Son_ op.81 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Gospel of Luke_ (1968):


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 K 542*
The Mozartean Players

Fantastic!


----------



## Flavius

Wagner: Der Fliegende Hollander. Behrens, Salminen, Grundheber, Savonlinna Opera Festival Orch. & Chorus/ Segerstam (DVD Kultur)


----------



## Enthusiast

These should no longer be controversial or obscure! They are wonderful music. Of course, many may legitimately disagree but I sense that among them there will be quite a few who would love them but have not found them yet. Or was it just me? I found them a mere two years ago. Why didn't I know earlier? Was it me or was it that there were just not enough ordinary music lovers recommending them?


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> These should no longer be controversial or obscure! They are wonderful music. Of course, many may legitimately disagree but I sense that among them there will be quite a few who would love them but have not found them yet. Or was it just me? I found them a mere two years ago. Why didn't I know earlier? Was it me or was it that there were just not enough ordinary music lovers recommending them?
> 
> View attachment 104478


I liked them a lot. As I recall, it was only the String Quartet No. 1 that I had a hard time with.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: In Terra Pax; Et la Vie l'Emporta. Okada, Balleys, Huttenlocher...; Perret, Huttenlocher...choeur et orch de la Fondation Gulbenkian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## haydnguy

*Charles Ives*
Four Sonatas

Hilary Hahn, violin
Valentina Lisitsa, piano


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Karajan/Berlin (1963) Still one of my favourite fifths after many many years of listening.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Works for String Orchestra
Juha Kangas & the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra*

I listened to this last night and again earlier today. The more I listen to of Sibelius' music beyond the Symphonies and certain tone poems, the more impressed I become. This collection of works is really interesting, particularly the pieces "Presto", "Andante Festivo", "Rakastava Op.14" (all 3 parts), "Romance Op.42" and the Op.117 "Suite in Dminor" scored for String Oprchestra & Violin. The whole disc is excellent, the odd piece or scene as the case may be sometimes slips but only in comparison to the standards set by some of the other elements on this disc.

I've never heard of any of the performers prior to this but they impress on this collection. I will certainly be returning to this sooner rather than later.

Presently however:
*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.8, Leonore Overtures No's.1-3 and the Coriolan Overture
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia *

I've been on an extended break from the music of Beethoven - the Symphonies especially- recently in order to keep the works fresh. It's time to listen again and aftertossing a coin to decide between Klemperer and Monteux, Klemperer won but in either case I won as they are 2 of my favourite Beethoven interpreters alongside Furtwängler.

Along with the 2nd and 4th Symphonies, the 8th is one of my favourites. This isn't the swiftest performance but it constantly has a sense of purpose and momentum. It never feels slow or stodgy. It has a structure and energy which is positively cast through the speakers. The overtures ate equally performed.

This is the kind of performance which makes me realise just how much I enjoy Beethoven's music and how much I have missed it and how much I appreciate it following my break from the major pieces of Beethoven.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## agoukass

Schubert: 6 Moments musicaux, Allegretto in C minor, 2 Scherzi, 12 Valses Nobles

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana*


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> Presently however:
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.8, Leonore Overtures No's.1-3 and the Coriolan Overture
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia *


You just reminded me that I have that collection. My used CD store has just put out a slew of great box sets, and I grabbed them up so fast that sometimes I forget what I have. I'm going to pull this up after Varese finishes.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9; Fasschingswank aus Wien, Op. 16

Daniel Barenboim, piano

I had never heard the second piece before even though I knew that it was a series of clever variations on the Marseillaise, which was banned in Vienna at the time. I thought that it was an interesting piece.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:










Thanks eljr for posting this!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## SixFootScowl

Joe B said:


> In today's mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks eljr for posting this!


Looks quite interesting.


----------



## Joe B

Fritz Kobus said:


> Looks quite interesting.


So far I've listened to "Trail of Tears" (excellent) and I'm now just finishing "Dream Machine". Both pieces are good. The last movement of "Dream Machine" sounds like it could have been composed by Michael Torke....which I view as a good thing. It's heavy with percussion and wind instruments and has a driving beat. So far so good!


----------



## Joe B

Fritz Kobus said:


> Looks quite interesting.





Joe B said:


> So far I've listened to "Trail of Tears" (excellent) and I'm now just finishing "Dream Machine". Both pieces are good. The last movement of "Dream Machine" sounds like it could have been composed by Michael Torke....which I view as a good thing. It's heavy with percussion and wind instruments and has a driving beat. So far so good!


The last piece, "Reflections on the Mississippi", is basically a concerto for tuba. The disc just ended, and I'm looking forward to listening to it again in the very near future.


----------



## agoukass

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition 
Works by Taneyev, Liadov, Borodin, and Tchaikovsky.

I thought this was an excellent Pictures and a stunningly detailed one as well. The only let down was in "The Great Gate of Kiev." The Taneyev is a interesting piece with the prelude reminding me of something by Scriabin. The Liadov was as light as possible, but it didn't quite sound like a music box. The Borodin Scherzo was also recorded by Rachmaninoff and Ashkenazy plays it wonderfully. The Tchaikovsky Dumka is by turns sprightly, melancholy, and eloquent.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 /No.13 & Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## jim prideaux

returned home from a visit to Ljubljana to investigate the architecture of Plecnik......on the journey I listened to Martinu's 1st and 2nd performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO....BUT the real revelation was Jarvi and the RSNO performing the Suite from the tone Flower by Prokofiev.....wonderful! .....will now look for the Noseda Chandos recording of the whole ballet!

back to work and and an early start with Chung and the VPO performing Dvorak's Serenade for Strings.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Beermann conducting; Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 in E Minor "Symphony with a Bell" and 3 Concert Arias

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie.


----------



## haydnguy

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Jean Sibelius: Works for String Orchestra
> Juha Kangas & the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra*
> 
> I listened to this last night and again earlier today. The more I listen to of Sibelius' music beyond the Symphonies and certain tone poems, the more impressed I become. This collection of works is really interesting, particularly the pieces "Presto", "Andante Festivo", "Rakastava Op.14" (all 3 parts), "Romance Op.42" and the Op.117 "Suite in Dminor" scored for String Oprchestra & Violin. The whole disc is excellent, the odd piece or scene as the case may be sometimes slips but only in comparison to the standards set by some of the other elements on this disc.
> 
> I've never heard of any of the performers prior to this but they impress on this collection. I will certainly be returning to this sooner rather than later.


I don't know if I'm looking at the right one on Amazon but this Sibelius CD appears to be steal at ~$2.00. EDIT: I see now that the $2.00 price was for a used one. 

https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Wor...+Kangas+&+the+Ostrobothnian+Chamber+Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting: Bizet: Carmen Suite/La Patrie Overture/L'arlésienne Suite Thomas: Mignon & Raymond Overtures .

Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Pollini (piano) performing; Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120


----------



## Marinera

*Schubert Lieder - Gerard Souzay/ J.Bonneau/ Testament*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part one.

Britten hit the ground running with _PB_. It was written when he was in the US, and he had done his homework - as a result his approximation of an American folk style is convincing. Sadly the work didn't get off the ground performance-wise and was left forgotten until he tinkered around with it in later life.

_PG_, of course, needs no introduction - in short, its meteoric success changed Britten's life, and gave British opera a serious credibility boost into the bargain.

_Paul Bunyan_ - operetta in a prologue and two acts op.17 [Libretto: W.H. Auden, after an American folk-tale] (1939-41 - rev. 1974-75):



_Peter Grimes_ - opera in a prologue and three acts op.33 [Libretto: Montagu Slater, after a poem by George Crabbe] (1944-45):


----------



## Judith

This mornings repertoire 
Sibelius Symphony no 3
Sir John Barbirolli 
Halle Orchestra 
From box set

Brahms Piano Concerto no 2
Stephen Hough 
Mozarteuorchester Saltzburg 
Mark Wrigglesworth

Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3
Joshua Bell
Montreal Symphony Orchestra 
Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Carin van Heerden conducting; Telemann: Wind Overtures Vol. 1

L'Orfeo Bläserensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Turina and Granados piano trios.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Sinfonia Drammatica*

Not your typical Respighi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Musica Callada*

I know Mompou recorded this himself, but personally, I prefer Herbert Henck, because he plays this with a sense of the mystical.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part two. First one tonight, the other tomorrow.

The plot of _TRoL_ is straightforward, and based on a true incident. Rome 509 BC. In an army camp outside Rome, three generals, Junius, Collatinus and the king's son, Sextus Tarquinius, discuss the lack of virtue among Rome's womenfolk while the army is on campaign. Collatinus argues that his wife, Lucretia, is chaste, unlike the wives of everyone else. Privately egged on by Junius (who has been cuckolded himself), Prince Tarquinius resolves to test Collatinus's assertion by attempting to seduce Lucretia and rides unseen to her house during the night. Tarquinius arrives very late and, after being given food and drink, Lucretia offers him a spare room and bids him goodnight. During the night Tarquinius enters Lucretia's bedroom and kisses her. Half asleep, Lucretia believes her husband has returned and accepts the kiss but when she properly wakes she shrieks in indignation. His advances spurned, an angry Tarquinius resorts to rape. Tarquinius is seen returning to the camp early next morning by Junius, who then goes with Collatinus to see Lucretia. After being told everything Collantius assures her of her virtue. Outwardly composed but feeling irrevocably dishonoured, Lucretia insists on stabbing herself. The two generals then resolve to rebel against Tarquinius and his father.

_AH_ could be considered to be the comic equivalent of _Peter Grimes_ - as with _PG_ the setting is a village in East Anglia (the original story was set in France) where civic ritual, parochialism and small-minded tittle-tattle go hand-in-hand, and where the principal character is someone who doesn't really fit in, albeit for different reasons to Peter Grimes.

Albert Herring is an unworldly, mollycoddled shop assistant who, as a last resort, is chosen to be May King due to the 'unsuitability' among the female candidates in the village to become May Queen. After unknowingly having his lemonade spiked with rum at the May Day ceremony a tipsy Albert embarks on a day of misadventure with his May Queen prize money, which later includes drunken brawling. He is reported as missing and then feared dead when his crushed garland is found the following morning. When a dishevelled Albert suddenly reappears he is scolded for causing so much worry but he is unrepentant - and when for the first time in his life he finds that he has the gumption to stand up to his over-protective mother he realises that he has cut the apron strings at long last.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ - chamber opera in a prologue and two acts op.37 [Libretto: Ronald Duncan, after the play by André Obey] (1945-46 - rev. 1947):










_Albert Herring_ - comic chamber opera in three acts op.39 [Libretto: Eric Crozier, after a novella by Guy de Maupassant] (1946-47):


----------



## wkasimer

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8; Jansons SOdBR:


----------



## chill782002

Hovhaness - Symphony No 3

Leopold Stokowski / Symphony of the Air

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, October 14, 1956 (World Premiere)


----------



## Dongiovanni

This is just excellent. A highly original piano sound. At the octave etude now, jaw dropping.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations, Concerto after Vivaldi, Fantasia BWV 906, Prelude, fugue and allegro. Landowska (BMG)


----------



## Joe B

On the way to work (disc 2):










On the way home:










Now at home:


----------



## bharbeke

3 highly recommended pieces/performances:

*Mozart: "Ein deutsches Kriegslied" K 539*
Walter Berry, Leopold Hager, Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg

*Rossini: William Tell Overture*
Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

*Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets*
Gerard Schwarz, Y Chamber Symphony of New York


----------



## deprofundis

I work for two days relentlessly cleaning the house real good , i sweat , i broke the darn mope in half accidently no kidding, every **** and span has we says here , very clean , the atmosphere is better ,your house is a temple and beside it was a summer days , each years i do a mega shore of cleaning,, not that it's averagely sloppy dirty nope but , now it's just better, im really proud of myself, see i wanted to do this a long time ago but appointement everywhere ishe.. partying whit drinking buddy stout friend, i had no time and was always tired and extausted & had no energy... but yesterday and this morning i desided enought is enought...

Now im so f(word)- ing tired, pardon my language , i work so darn hard clean this mess , thank god and amen i says!

For these occasions the currently listening is something rellaxing , calm, meditative, im listening to the double album of:
*Ivan Moody* his:_Akathitos hymns_, fit the moment resting music, im goeing to be sooner tonight, im burned , and gonna sleep like 10 hours , if im not insominac again, let's hope not , have a good night folks outhere on talk classical lore, from occident to far- east asia, deprofundis saluted you all and says take care and listen to the music..

:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Partitas. Tureck (Philips)


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* 
Praeludium and Allegro in the style of Pugnani
Allegretto in the style of Boccherini
Tempo di Menuetto in the Style of Pugnani
Sicilienne and Rigaudon in the style of Francoeur
Rondino on a Theme by Beethoven
Caprice viennois, Op. 2
La Gitana
Gypsy Caprice
Recitative and Scherzo-Caprice, Op. 6
Tambourin chinois, Op. 3
Toy Soldier's March
Aucassin and Nicolette, "Canzonetta medievale"
Syncopation
Liebesfreud
Liebeslied
Schon Rosmarin

*Performers: *Julia Krasko, Olga Kondratieva


----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1


----------



## haydnguy

Inspired by fellow forum member Enthusiast I decided to give this one a go. As I recall, String Quartet No. 1 is a toughy so I may be diving into the deep end.


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my guitar listening project

My cd of Vivaldi Concerti for lute and mandolins. Nice stuff here, particularly bright and sunny for a sunny morning









My disk of Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Fantasia para un gentilhombre. Plus some fillers. Well played and recorded, clear, articulate with no scrapes or buzzing you can sometimes hear with players.









My disk of Andres Segovia, all the usual hits. Two CDs, the first is mostly works for solo guitar while disk two is mostly transcriptions 









From Spotify Brouwer Concerto no 1 for guitar and orchestra, Arnold Concerto for guitar. The Brouwer is not what I expected, did he take lessons from Elliot Carter? I really enjoyed this disk.









From Spotify Takemitsu To the edge of a dream, folios for guitar, Towards the sea for alto Flute and guitar, etc. Very good cd, I enjoyed my first listen to this


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Bicket conducting; Handel arias, Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment,


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Hewitt (piano) performing; Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 8 "Pathetique" & 14 "Moonlight" 
Daniel Barenboim, piano

This is a recording from Barenboim's prodigy years. It is very different from his other Beethoven recordings that I have been listening to over the last week. There is a great deal of fire in these interpretations as well as some of the more Apollonian qualities for which Barenboim has become since. I am slowly coming to appreciate the man and his dedication to Beethoven's music. I still don't agree with many of his interpretative choices, but I find that comparing his recordings has helped me to understand him better.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; John Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Biwa

Listening to disk 4:

Works by Sebastián Aguilera de Heredia (1561-1627)


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 4

Leopold Stokowski / Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1932

The first recording of this work.


----------



## Marinera

La sélection Diapason - CD3
Gombert - Music from the Court of Charles V

Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday afternoon and early evening (the Carter but not the Elgar - which wouldn't have suited my mood at all - strange coupling) ... and the Dutilleux this morning. The 20th Century has been very good to cellists!


----------



## Rogerx

Claus Peter Flor conducting; Dvořák: Symphony No. 9/ Czech Suite, Op. 39/ My Home Overture, Op. 62.

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part three this afternoon.

_The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in three scenes op.45 [Libretto: Eric Crozier, after two poems by William Blake] (1949):



_Billy Budd_ - opera in four acts. [Libretto: E.M. Forster and Eric Crozier, after a story by Herman Melville] (1950-51 - rev. into a two-act version 1960]:

 ***

(*** - recording of the original four-act version)


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick Fennell conducting; Mozart, Strauss & Milhaud: Works for wind ensemble

Eastman Wind Ensemble.


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre​
_Christophorus_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Solomon*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some refreshment.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (piano) performing; Ravel - Piano Music for Four Hands.


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Giustino" (Scimone/Apex)
Frecobaldi - Canzona a canto solo (Clarion Ensemble/Amon-Ra)
Striggio - Three Madrigals (I Fagiolini/Decca)
Picchi - Canzoni Nos. 18 & 19 (His Majesty Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 2 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole, Alborada del gracioso*

The Martinon box set is one of many fine recordings I've discovered through this forum.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-François Paillard conducting; Bach : Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051 .
Maurice André, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Pierre Pierlot, Gerard Jarry

Orchestre de Chambre .


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104540
> 
> 
> Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (piano) performing; Ravel - Piano Music for Four Hands.


Bolero for piano? I've got to hear that one. I'm interrupting Martion's recording and listening on Amazon Music.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something fun...


----------



## Enthusiast

3 wonderful pieces. An excellent CD.


----------



## Marinera

*Lux In Tenebris* - Liturgy and devotion in 18th century Naples


----------



## science

Something before bed.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rysanov is a great viola player - he makes a lovely sound. Nice picture, too: spot the cat!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Prussian Quartets by Mozart with the Emersons all week, except when I heard some death metal with Nervosa, brave Brazilian ladies


----------



## Manxfeeder

* Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a nice interpretation, except there is some audible groaning. Either Barenboim is putting all he has into his conducting or else he has behind him someone bound and gagged.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tristan Murail, The Complete Piano Music. Marilyn Nonken, pyanner.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Now listening at home:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Walter Piston's "Symphony #2":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

These days im rediscovering *Lassus* , whit plenty of cds different labels,, i just purchased & am currently listening to _Lassus Motets on Singer Pur_, one of my favorite ensemble of all time, great talented ,very skilled , top notch.Goodnight everyone and take good care , enjoy the music, discover Singer Pur it will be the beginning of a love story whit this ensemble , trust me on this please.Tomorrow im buying another of there awesome releases...

:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 & 8; Two Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet," Op. 75'

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## agoukass

'

Chopin: Polonaises 1-6

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Mozart Violin Sonatas


----------



## haydnguy

Enjoying playing the Cello


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Judith van Wanrooij (soprano) & Patrick Henckens (tenor)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## science

Enthusiast said:


> 3 wonderful pieces. An excellent CD.
> 
> View attachment 104543


That looks great!

That NEOS label puts out some fun stuff.


----------



## KenOC

The radio is playing Shostakovich's Symphony No. 1, a work that has gotten some well-deserved mention here lately. Probably the best conservatory graduation piece ever written, and certainly one of the best first symphonies. Vasily Petrenko / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Rachmaninov piano concerto no 2 & Beethoven: piano concerto no 5
Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Renee Fleming sings Mahler


----------



## janxharris

This is a real grower - thanks to Jacck for first suggesting it:


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> This is a real grower - thanks to Jacck for first suggesting it:


yes, it is a good one. Some works will grow on you. The Schoenberg piano concerto has grown on me so much, that I now consider it one of the best works of the 20th century. I have been doing the same experiment with Bach, listening to his English suites once every day. I started with Perahia, but he seems a little sterile in his interpretation. Pires is better




After listening to it day after day, the brain perceives more and more of the depth of this music, of the various counterpoint threads interweaving and it is amazing.


----------



## Enthusiast

agoukass said:


> View attachment 104553
> 
> 
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 & 8; Two Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet," Op. 75'
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


One of Ashkenazy's best records, I think.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique & La Damnation de Faust, Op.24/ Le Corsaire Overture etc.
Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I "reported" listening to Alisa Weilerstein's recording of Carter's Cello Concerto but not the strange coupling of the Elgar concerto - much as I like the Elgar it didn't seem to suit my Elliott Carter mood. Today I listened to a CD with another strange coupling but this time I thought it an inspired one: wonderful performances of two great works and somehow (don't ask me how) they threw light on each other.


----------



## Biwa

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Organ Works Vol. 1

Harald Vogel (swallow's nest organ of St. Mary's Church in Lemgo)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schubert: 'Unfinished' and 'Great' Symphonies

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Unsuk Chin  So happy I don't have to whistle it later, even though I've heard it some times.


----------



## bejart

Yesterday's selections ---


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten's operas part four today.

_Gloriana_ was one of Britten's rare operatic failures when it came to initial success. Composed for inclusion in Lizzie 2's coronation celebrations in 1953, the opera's story was based around the aging Elizabeth I's relationship with her alleged beau, the Earl of Essex. The premiere wasn't a success, probably because the majority of blue-bloods, diplomats and other bigwigs who made up the specially-invited gala audience at Covent Garden weren't opera fans in the first place, and immediately afterwards there was also the opinion that Britten had miscalculated when presenting the new queen's Tudor ancestor and namesake in a less than flattering (i.e. non-sycophantic) light.

All of which was manna for Britten's detractors, as this was a time when there was jealousy of him in musical circles because of his achieving so much within a relatively short period, plus resentment elsewhere that a left-leaning homosexual pacifist should have come to be regarded as an establishment figure, and a fast-tracked one at that (still only 39, Britten had recently been made a Companion of Honour - at that time the only composer apart from Delius to be given the award).

After its initial run the opera itself wouldn't be seen for another ten years, and even that was a concert performance rather than a theatrical one. And Britten would be dead for eight years before a recording of the complete opera was made.

From a critical perspective Britten had the last laugh with _Gloriana_, albeit from beyond the grave in this case, but tellingly it remained one of only three operas of his which he didn't go on to record himself - presumably the wounds to his ego caused by the unsatisfactory circumstances surrounding the premiere never properly healed.

_Gloriana_ - opera in three acts op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer, based on Lytton Strachey's _Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History_] (1952-53):



_The Turn of the Screw_ - opera in a prologue and two acts op.54 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after a story by Henry James] (1954):


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Estonian_

*Tormis - Overture #2 (Jarvi/Chandos)
Tubin - Symphony #8 (Jarvi/BIS)
Part - Cecelia vergine Romana (Kaljuste/ECM)*


----------



## Enthusiast

science said:


> That looks great!
> 
> That NEOS label puts out some fun stuff.


I can't stop listening to it! I suppose the Murail is the big (master)piece but the other two works are very rewarding too and the CD comes together as a great experience.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Night Music for cello & piano by Mark Simpson. I like it!


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIAE
_Spiritual Songs, 12th Century_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## wkasimer

Suk: Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"; Pesek, Royal PO:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Another fun CD...


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Ravel: Complete music for violin & piano


----------



## Robert Gamble

A new composer to me...


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> These should no longer be controversial or obscure! They are wonderful music. Of course, many may legitimately disagree but I sense that among them there will be quite a few who would love them but have not found them yet. Or was it just me? I found them a mere two years ago. Why didn't I know earlier? Was it me or was it that there were just not enough ordinary music lovers recommending them?
> 
> View attachment 104478


Do you rate these performances?


----------



## Malx

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Jean Sibelius: Works for String Orchestra
> Juha Kangas & the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra*
> 
> I listened to this last night and again earlier today. The more I listen to of Sibelius' music beyond the Symphonies and certain tone poems, the more impressed I become. This collection of works is really interesting, particularly the pieces "Presto", "Andante Festivo", "Rakastava Op.14" (all 3 parts), "Romance Op.42" and the Op.117 "Suite in Dminor" scored for String Oprchestra & Violin. The whole disc is excellent, the odd piece or scene as the case may be sometimes slips but only in comparison to the standards set by some of the other elements on this disc.
> 
> I've never heard of any of the performers prior to this but they impress on this collection. I will certainly be returning to this sooner rather than later.
> 
> Presently however:
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.8, Leonore Overtures No's.1-3 and the Coriolan Overture
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia *
> 
> I've been on an extended break from the music of Beethoven - the Symphonies especially- recently in order to keep the works fresh. It's time to listen again and aftertossing a coin to decide between Klemperer and Monteux, Klemperer won but in either case I won as they are 2 of my favourite Beethoven interpreters alongside Furtwängler.
> 
> Along with the 2nd and 4th Symphonies, the 8th is one of my favourites. This isn't the swiftest performance but it constantly has a sense of purpose and momentum. It never feels slow or stodgy. It has a structure and energy which is positively cast through the speakers. The overtures ate equally performed.
> 
> This is the kind of performance which makes me realise just how much I enjoy Beethoven's music and how much I have missed it and how much I appreciate it following my break from the major pieces of Beethoven.


If you like the playing of Juha Kangas & the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra then I would recommend the following disc which I enjoy greatly:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Michael Korstick.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quintet in E Flat*

Well done, with the right amount of passion and mystery.


----------



## wkasimer

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Michael Korstick.
> 
> View attachment 104574


So what do you think?


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8. Berlin Phil. Orch./ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## chill782002

Martinu - Quartet for Oboe, Violin, Cello and Piano

Recorded 1995


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unsuk Chin piano concerto one more time! Yes, I like it a lot


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> So what do you think?


Early days but first impressions are that Korstick seems to treat these early sonatas with the same respect as I suspect he will the mightier works to come. There is a weight and yet clarity to his playing - maybe he is not delving too deep beyond the notes, or perhaps that is just the early sonatas.
I'm looking forward to see how his traversal developes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I haven't heard this in a long time. When I first heard it, I though it was great. Now it's just too fast.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Onto some Mahler...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Biber, Missa Salisburgensis*

This period was once called by Grout as the Colossal Baroque. I don't know why that name faded away, because it is definitely impressive. And no one fell asleep in church that day.

My wife is not home, so I have this one cranked up to 10.


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphonies 3 & 5 - Orchestra of The 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.
Excellent performances.


----------



## Malx

A recording worthy of investigation if German baroque is of any interest!


----------



## wkasimer

Malx said:


> Schubert, Symphonies 3 & 5 - Orchestra of The 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.
> Excellent performances.
> 
> View attachment 104583


One of my favorites discs!


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> One of my favorites discs!


I'm listening on Amazon Music.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite discs:
Nielsen Symphony No 6 - Danish State RSO, Thomas Jensen.


----------



## Malx

Last disc before sleep, a fantastic historic recording of Mozart's Piano Concerto No 24 performed by Kathleen Long with the Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Eduard van Beinum.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Korngold's "Violin Concerto, Op.35":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

Hello hmm what a day i purchased another* Singer Pur *called:* FactorOrbis* a best of renaissance included Gesualdo 'Lassus, Victoria and ect... since i dont want to spoil your fun buying this cd pick it up whiteout watching what on it take a guess, god forbid , but i swear ..wonderfull , splendid, joyfull 3 keywords important here.
Bravo Singer Pur Danke!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.


----------



## Rogerx

Geneviève Laurenceau (violin), Maximilian Hornung (cello), Oliver Triendl (piano) performing; Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonata in G Major


----------



## bejart

Today's lineup ---


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing; Debussy: Études pour piano (complete)


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Do you rate these performances?


I've not compared them with anything else, I think. But they certainly work very well for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part five this morning.

_Noye's Fludde_ - opera for community performance in one act op.59 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten, adapted from the biblical story featured in _English Miracle Plays, Moralities and Interludes; Specimens of the Pre-Elizabethen Drama_ by Alfred W. Pollard] (1957):



_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - opera in three acts op.64 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears, adapted from the play by William Shakespeare] (1959-60):


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I haven't heard this in a long time. When I first heard it, I though it was great. Now it's just too fast.
> 
> View attachment 104580


I agree. He murders the slow movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A recording worthy of investigation if German baroque is of any interest!
> 
> View attachment 104584


I have always enjoyed records from the Ricercar Consort with Pierlot, as well.


----------



## Larkenfield

Kennedy and Galliano at their best. Fantastic concert.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't usually post the same CD just because I am listening to it more than once but this has become something I need to hear once a day at the moment. I didn't know the Ligeti piece and am glad to have it. But the Murail and the Benjamin are really thrilling me. I can quite imagine the Murail joining the ranks of the Ravel piano concerto and the 2nd Prokofiev (and therefore the Bartoks) as one of the great piano concertos, with looking back at it with wonder that we ever found it strange. Similarly, the Benjamin work - it is one of those contemporary works that has quite a few rapidly memorable parts to keep you hooked as more and more sense emerges from it. I could say crazy things about it like it sometimes has the spirit (but not the form!) of Haydn and sometimes it makes me think "this is how the Rite of Spring must have seemed when it was so new that it didn't make sense". Sorry! But I am loving this record at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Beethoven: Ghost and Archduke Trios.


----------



## Malx

Bax, Symphony No 2 - BBC PO, Handley.
(for the Saturday Symphony)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Listening to Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


Now listening to the rest of the disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing; Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "The Two Widows" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony #1 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet performin; Beethoven: String Quartet No.11 In F Minor, Op.95 - "Serioso"/ String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 130


----------



## Sonata

Listening to a slew of lesser-knowns today:

Lalo & Coquard: Jacquerie









Works for Cello by Moeran:









Hoffmeister Piano Sonatas Volume 1


----------



## bejart

Bach: English Suite No.5 in E Minor, BWV 810

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

This is quite weird but also good fun. Attractive contemporary music. I already knew a little of Eotvos (as couplings to other music) but am interested to hear more.


----------



## Enthusiast

And now some more Benjamin. I've had this one for a while. Again a lovely CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*

Listening to Kempe and Karajan back to back, I don't have a preference. Kempe has a cleaner sound, but with a score this big, Karajan pulls off the luxuriance.


----------



## chill782002

Vlado Perlemuter - Piano

Liszt - Sonata in B Minor

Recorded 1974


----------



## senza sordino

My fourth and final instalment of the guitar listening project. The first four albums here are from Spotify and I had never heard these pieces before. The fifth cd here is from my collection

Paganini and Giuliani duos for guitar and violin, the Paganini had too much violin with the guitar as backup, the Giuliani was a better duo, balanced and some nice tunes. Well played, as you'd expect from these two performers.









Brouwer Estudios sencilios, Fuga and lots more. Many very short pieces. Interesting but I like my music to last longer, each piece is only a minute or two.









Castelnuovo Tedesco Caprichos de Goya, Tarantella, Sonata canonica, sonatina for Flute and guitar. Lovely music here, I really enjoyed this









Sculthorpe Norlangie, From Kakadu, Into the Dreaming, Nigel Westlake Antarctica (Suite for guitar and orchestra) wonderful stuff here. Really enjoyed listening to this, I will definitely listen to this album again. 









Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto, 12 studies, 5 preludes. Fantastic stuff. The performance is faultless, clean, articulate and well balanced.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 5, 7 & 8. Grumiaux, Arrau. (Decca)


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Manxfeeder's post above.
Richard Strauss, Til Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche op 38 & Don Juan - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.

I used to love Karajan in this repertoire but I sway towards Kempe these days possibly because there is a bit of earthiness and warmth to the Dresden sound, a little less polished if you like. The recordings are still nice and naturally clear but I sense a bit more love for the music.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.


Have this one. Lovely recording


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to a newly arrived second hand copy of Janacek Orchestral works.....the Lachian Dances, Suite for Strings and the Idyll for Strings.......
> 
> the adjective 'lovely' really does apply in this instance and two thoughts do spring to mind-I can hear Dvorak at certain points and it is a real shame that Janacek did not compose more orchestral music!
> 
> oh!...and it is a Supraphon recording-Frantisek Jilek and the Brno State P.O.


...listening again, what a marvellous recording of some wonderful music!


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104566
> 
> 
> Charles Dutoit conducting; Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5
> 
> Pascal Rogé (piano)
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra.


The second is full of surprises


----------



## Jacck

a lot of *BACH*
*English suites*
*Goldberg variations* - for string ensemble, for piano (Gould)
*Art of Fugue* - for harpsichord (Kenneth Gilbert)


----------



## Malx

EMI (Warner) Icon box is tonight's common denominator:

Constantin Silvestri conducting the Vienna PO in Prokofiev's - The Love for Three Oranges Suite & Khachaturian, Gayaneh Suite No 1.









Next:
Jean Martinon conducting the Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F. in Franck's Symphony in D.









Edit: Each time I listen to this Symphony I really can't help feeling that the major theme should be played on an organ.


----------



## Joe B

Drove to Rhode Island for lunch today and listened to these on the way and back:


----------



## Joe B

Now, after walking the dog, a little Hanson to unwind:


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Glazunov 
*
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 48 
->The KBS Symphony Orchestra/Conductor: Alexander Lazarev 
Date: 23rd day of February 2018
Venue: Korean Arts Centre Concert Hall, South Korea


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Kullervo - Helsinki PO, Berglund.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This one doesn't seem to be as spiritual/magical/je ne sais crois as his recording with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I used to love Karajan in this repertoire but I sway towards Kempe these days possibly because there is a bit of earthiness and warmth to the Dresden sound, a little less polished if you like. The recordings are still nice and naturally clear but I sense a bit more love for the music.
> 
> View attachment 104599


I wasn't aware of this box set. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Biber, Missa Salisburgensis*
> 
> This period was once called by Grout as the Colossal Baroque. I don't know why that name faded away, because it is definitely impressive. And no one fell asleep in church that day.
> 
> My wife is not home, so I have this one cranked up to 10.
> 
> View attachment 104582


This mass is glorious. It's been some time since I listened to it the last time. I'm not a big fan of Baroque music, but this work can't go unnoticed.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I wasn't aware of this box set. Thanks for the heads-up!


The box has the same recordings as the set you have recently been posting but obviously has a lot more works in addition. Just be aware his Beethoven is best described as middle of the road with no great distinction imo.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.
A very good performance from an unexpected source, Beecham is not a name readily associated with Beethoven to my knowledge.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104590
> 
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing; Debussy: Études pour piano (complete)


fantastic playing..


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #3, "*Reverie*, op.24", "Symphony #3, op.43 (*Le Divine Poeme*)", and "*Le Poeme de L'extase*, op.54":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Louis Spohr's "Concertante Nr.2":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schumann: Symphony No. 3 & Piano Concerto

Justus Frantz (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in A Major, Bryan A4

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Rogerx

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello) performing; Schubert: Trout Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann; performing: Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn : String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski conducting; Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2/ Variations on a theme by Paganini/Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244/Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 9

Gina Bachauer (piano), Kenneth Heath (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Elgar - Froissart Overture (Gibson/Chandos)
Delius - Summer Evening (Wordsworth/Collins)
Holst - St. Paul's Suite (Sargent/EMI)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #7 (Bakels/Naxos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - sixth and final instalment of his operas.

_Owen Wingrave_ is another of Britten's 'outsider' operas. The outsider here is the eponymous character who is expected to graduate from military college in order to uphold his family's illustrious martial tradition. A gifted student but realising he is not cut out for it on moral grounds, the sensitive, poetry-loving and pacifistic Owen visits the ancestral pile where he informs family and guests that he does not intend to pursue a military career. This shocks the assembled company and the response is unsympathetic, especially that of his dour and hard-bitten grandfather who is Owen's polar opposite in terms of temperament. After being offered one more chance to fall into line Owen is disinherited by his angry grandfather as well as having his courage questioned by others.

Stung by the accusations and taunts, Owen attempts to prove his mettle by spending the night alone in a supposedly haunted room where an ancestor allegedly killed his son and then died himself in mysterious circumstances. Later, one of the guests outside the haunted room screams, prompting Owen's grandfather to open the door to the room where he finds Owen on the floor dead. Owen has proved himself but as the only heir to the Wingrave name his death has brought about the end of the family line - and it wasn't dying in battle which caused it.

_Death in Venice_ was an absolute corker with which to bring the curtain down on Britten's operatic career. Britten, perhaps anxious that he might not be in for the long haul due to a serious heart ailment, delayed his appointment with the scalpel in order to get the work finished. Britten superbly evokes both the attractions and dangers of Venice with his usual imaginative deployment of orchestral colours, the character of the ill-fated writer von Aschenbach is brilliantly drawn and Myfanwy Piper's vivid libretto is the perfect compliment. Although often incapacitated after suffering a stroke during his operation, Britten thankfully lived long enough to see this labour of love triumph - and fine as his operatic output is when taken as a whole, I myself think that _Death in Venice_ is its crowning glory.

_Owen Wingrave_ - opera in two acts op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after a short story by Henry James] (1969-70):



_Death in Venice_ - opera in two acts op.88 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after a novella by Thomas Mann] (1971-73 - rev. 1973-74):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink; Beethoven: Triple Concerto, Op. 36 & Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat 'Archduke'

Beaux Arts Trio, London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Michael Cohen's "I Remember":


----------



## Manxfeeder

bejart said:


> Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in A Major, Bryan A4
> 
> Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


Wanhal? Who calls him Wanhal? Maybe that's the correct spelling, but it's good that it gets corrected to Vanhal when you try to locate that recording in a Google search or nobody would find it.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Gwynne Howell (bass), Mallory Walker (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Chicago Symphony Chorus & C.S.O.


----------



## bejart

Manxfeeder said:


> Wanhal? Who calls him Wanhal? Maybe that's the correct spelling, but it's good that it gets corrected to Vanhal when you try to locate that recording in a Google search or nobody would find it.


From WIKI:
"Johann Baptist Wanhal (May 12, 1739 - August 20, 1813), also spelled Waṅhal (the spelling the composer himself and at least one of his publishers used), Wanhall, Vanhal and Van Hall (the modern Czech form Jan Křtitel Vaňhal was introduced in the 20th century)..."

Apparently, the "Vanhal" spelling is most often employed in the English speaking world.

From the Johann Baptist Wanhal Association located here: http://www.wanhal.org/
"The Johann Baptist Wanhal Association is a non-profit making entity and has been voluntarily listed on the Swiss Commercial Register since August 2010.

The venture was initiated by three men: Pavel Svacinka HEC, a businessman with a deep interest in the music of Wanhal, Prof. Paul Bryan, Professor Emeritus at Duke University, North Carolina and the world's leading Wanhal specialist, and Dr. Allan Badley, a specialist in 18th-century Viennese music, Senior Lecturer in Musicology at the University of Auckland (NZ) and co-founder of the publishing house Artaria Editions. "

Now ---










Johann Melchior Molter (1696-1765): Viola Concerto in A Major

HamburgerRatsmusik with Simone Eckert on viola da gamba


----------



## cougarjuno

*Pettersson - Symphony no. 5 and Viola Concerto*

Lev Markiz / Malmo Symphony Orchestra

Nobuko Imai - viola


----------



## Jacck

Vaňhal is a Czech name, but after the Battle of White Mountain, the Czech lands fell under the influence of Germany and Austria and the two nations intermingled to a large degree. So most educated Czech of that period probably spoke 3 languages - Czech, German and Latin and used germanized and latinized versions of their names (ie Jan Ámos Komenský vs Ioannes Comenius etc). The Czech pronounce "V" the same way that Germans pronounce "W". The Germans pronounce "V" as "F". Wanhal is the German form of the Czech name Vaňhal.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 76. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Moll, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Ashkenazy, The Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 / Leonore Overture No. 3
London Records ‎- CS 6856, Vinyl, LP, US, 1973.


----------



## Malx

Messiaen, Concert a quatre - Catherine Cantin, Heinz Holliger, Yvonne Loriod, Mstislav Rostropovich, Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner to listen to Howard Hanson's "Piano Concerto in G Major, Op.36":










Carol Rosenberger is playing a Bosendorfer Imperial Concert Grand.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

After a listening project (just finish 20 CDs of guitar music) I often like to listen to some random music for a while. This morning I heard

A recent purchase, Dohnanyi Violin Concerti nos 1&2, good and enjoyable 









Another recent purchase. Bacewicz Concerto for string orchestra, symphony for sting orchestra, piano Quintet no 1 (version for piano and string orchestra) lovely music









Piano Trios of Rebecca Clarke, Arno Babajanian, Frank Martin. The Clarke is a tour de force, it should stand beside any of the top tier composers









Moeran Symphony in G, Sinfonietta 









Britten Cello Symphony, Death in Venice Suite. Fantastic music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote*


----------



## Doctuses

Symphony 93 Haydn. Second movement is divine.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1:
*Premiere Rapsodie* (1910) & *Petite Piece* (1910) performed by David Shifrin (clarinet) and Andre Watts (piano)
*Sonata for Cello and Piano* (1915) performed by Gary Hoffman (cello) and David Golub (piano)
*Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp* (1915) performed by Ransom Wilson (flute), Paul Neubauer (viola), and Nancy Allen (harp)
*Syrinx* (1913) performed by Ransom Wilson (flute)
*Sonata for Violin and Piano *(1917) performed by Ani Kavafian (violin) and Anne-Marie McDermott (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello) performing; Rachmaninov: Piano Trios.


----------



## Biwa

Arnold Bax

Symphony nos. 2 & 5

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Myer Fredman
Raymond Leppard


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Leonard Bernstein conducting Stravinsky's Les Noces

Anytime I miss the percussive nature of jazz or pop/rock music, I can always get my fix with Les Noces.


----------



## Rogerx

Uwe Grodd conduting; Hummel, J: Missa Solemnis in C major, Te Deum.

Patricia Wright (soprano), Helen Medlyn (alto), Patrick Power (tenor), David Griffiths (bass)

Tower Voices New Zealand, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of organ works by J.S.B. this morning.

_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (c. 1704):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (before 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (prob. between 1712-1717):
_'Dorian' Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV538 (between 1712-1717):
_Passacaglia_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. between 1706-1713):










_ (6) Trio Sonatas_ BWV525-530 (prob. late 1720s):


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Debussy: La Mer/Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition/ Ravel: Boléro

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano) performing; Ravel - Sonatas & Trios


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the "problems" with CDs that hold a number of works that were not written to be played together is that you can easily end up always playing them together anyway. But the works can stand out more if we listen to the individually. Last night I listened to some pieces from two CDs that are relatively new to me (and to the market, I think). From this I listened to three pieces (the first three - Interventions, Dialogues and Dialogues II):









And, from this I listened to the 3rd and 4th quartets:









Two very different composers from very different generations. But lots of great music.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Enthusiast

Eva Yojimbo said:


> View attachment 104626
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein conducting Stravinsky's Les Noces
> 
> Anytime I miss the percussive nature of jazz or pop/rock music, I can always get my fix with Les Noces.


Bernstein's Les Noces is good. But I really do _hate_ his account of the Mass!


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.
> A very good performance from an unexpected source, Beecham is not a name readily associated with Beethoven to my knowledge.
> 
> View attachment 104606


I think I have it right that Beecham was very dismissive of the scherzo of Beethoven's 7th, likening it to yaks (or some other herbivore) jumping about. A critic responded to one of his accounts by saying that it does sound like that in Sir Thomas's hands.


----------



## Biwa

Domenico Gabrieli: 
Canon* for 2 cellos in D major, Cello Sonata in A major, Cello Sonata in G major (two versions), 7 Ricercar for solo cello

Alessandro Scarlatti: 
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Cello Sonata No. 2 in C minor, Cello Sonata No. 3 in C major

Guadalupe López-Iñiguez & Markku Luolajan-Mikkola* (baroque cellos)
Olli Hyyrynen (baroque guitar)
Lauri Honkavirta (harpsichord)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four discs of orchestral works by three Spanish composers this afternoon/early evening. Of the trio below Joaquim Serra I Corominas is the one whose reputation rests largely in his homeland of Catalonia where he is still a revered figure, but the popularity of his music has not spread as far as that of fellow Catalans such as Albéniz, Mompou, and Granados. Serra's orchestral music here is certainly attractive with plenty of local flavour yet it doesn't often strike me as being particularly distinctive or compelling - maybe his strengths lay elsewhere.

_Iberia_ Books I-IV - suite for piano. Arranged for orchestra by Peter Breiner (orig. 1905-09):










_Concierto de Aranjuez_ for guitar and orchestra (1939):
_Fantasía para un gentilhombre_ for guitar and orchestra (1954):
_Concierto serenata_ for harp and orchestra (1954):
_Concierto madrigal_ for two guitars and orchestra (1966):
_Concierto Andaluz_ for four guitars and orchestra (1967):
_Concierto pastoral_ for flute and orchestra (1978):










_Impressions Camparoles_ (1927):
_Variations for orchestra and piano_ (1930):
_Romàntica_ (????):
_Two Symphonic Sketches_ (????):
_Puigsoliu_ - symphonic poem for cobla ensemble - arr. for orchestra by Salvador Brotons (orig. 1957):


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Enthusiast said:


> Bernstein's Les Noces is good. But I really do _hate_ his account of the Mass!


I was lucky then as I was actually listening to the DG Stravinsky box set, and that disc had the Bernstein Les Noces coupled with the Levine Oedipus Rex, and I thought the latter was very good indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Schubert: Symphony No. 2

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Right now I am listening to * Wagner's Lohengrin, Kempe's* tremendous account


----------



## Vasks

*Egk - Overture to "The Magic Fiddle" (Athinaos/Signum)
Hindemith - Piano Sonata #1 (Becker/Hyperion)
Goldschmidt - Rondeau (composer/London)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I was lucky then as I was actually listening to the DG Stravinsky box set, and that disc had the Bernstein Les Noces coupled with the Levine Oedipus Rex, and I thought the latter was very good indeed.


I don't know the Levine Oedipus and will perhaps search it out (I'm a little hesitant to listen to him these days because of his behaviour). But, yes, you missed a crime (IMO!) in not getting Bernstein's Stravinsky Mass. It is such a beautiful but fragile work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Wow! I had forgotten about this. I always intended to get to know it better. Now seems to be the chance. You don't get music like this any more!


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello) & Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carlos Chavez, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5.*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## chill782002

Ives - Piano Sonata No 2

Herbert Henck - Piano

Recorded 1978

After repeated listens, I think this work is finally starting to make sense to me.


----------



## kyjo

*Khachaturian - Symphony no. 1:*









A colorful (if rather prolix) work with some unexpected touches, especially in the first movement. It's a real shame that this is the only available recording of it - to be honest, it's rather subpar, with messy ensemble and intonation in spots. And Tjeknavorian's recording with the LSO (which was issued on LP) doesn't seem to be available on YouTube. Well, both Naxos and CPO recently recorded the 2nd Symphony, so maybe they'll get around to the 1st next?

*Dvorak - Cello Concerto in A major (revised and orchestrated by Gunter Raphael):*









This is quite a fine work and doesn't deserve to be completely overshadowed by the later B minor concerto. Unusually for such a youthful work, the slow movement and even parts of the finale have a depth of feeling and eloquence that is quite special. Not to say that Dvorak's other early works aren't that good, but I do wonder how much Raphael tampered with this concerto. In any case, Isserlis and Harding give a great performance, save for some rather overdone vibrato from Isserlis is the first movement.

*Puts - Symphony no. 2:*









Puts is one of America's most promising contemporary composers, writing in a lyrical, accessible idiom. His Symphony no. 2, inspired by the "paradigm shift" in the American spirit caused by the tragic events of 9/11, is a one-movement, predominantly slow work that progresses from radiant optimism through troubled waters to a sort of uneasy peace. Wonderful music.

*Piston - Symphony no. 4:*









Piston's 4th falls short of the greatness of his 2nd, but is quite enjoyable in its own right. The opening of the first movement has a flowing, pastoral quality, and this sense of genial optimism carries into the dance-like second movement, which, as noted by Andre, contains a tune of Arnoldian memorability. The slow movement is an altogether more serious and dour affair, rising to an angry climax. The finale is energetic but a tad "busy" and is an example of Piston's "academic" side.

*Arnell - Symphony no. 1:*









Arnell is still searching for his voice in this work. It's a well-written if rather nondescript work which shows influence from Sibelius and Hindemith, among others. The slow movement contains several fine passages and the ending is quite exciting. Great performance.


----------



## kyjo

*Poulenc - Violin Sonata:*









This is a wonderful work, full of Poulenc's customary wit and haunting lyricism. I must say, the ending must be one of the strangest in the repertoire! Steinbacher and Kulek have full measure of the spirit of the music.

*Lloyd - Symphony no. 7 Proserpine:*









A great discovery! This is often cited as the greatest of Lloyd's symphonies - it's a dark, troubled work, but not without Lloyd's customary radiant lyricism. The work opens with a ticking motif on the xylophone which returns, to great effect, at the climax of the first movement and at the end of the work. There's a really cool _col legno_ passage for the strings that especially caught my attention about halfway through the first movement - Lloyd is a great orchestrator, no doubt. The slow movement is markedly more serene than the outer movements, and contains several uncannily _Rosenkavalier_-like passages for the upper woodwinds and celesta. The lengthy finale is dominated by heavy, martial brass writing and sweeping string melodies, but ends softly and mysteriously. The performance and sound are a bit rough around the edges, but still highly recommended!

*Andreae - Li-Tai-Pe, 8 Chinese Songs for tenor and orchestra:*









These songs have a charming but never overdone exotic flavor, with a touch of tragedy in the final two songs. They're excellently performed by Benjamin Hulett.

*Raff - Suite for Piano and Orchestra:*









What a delight! This work finds Raff's melodic and craftsmanship skills at a high point, and his writing for piano and orchestra is consistently imaginative. That _Gavotte_ is a real ear worm!

*Lilburn - Symphony no. 2:*









A fine work, heavily influenced by Sibelius in the brooding 1st and 3rd movements especially, but Lilburn's individual voice shines through in the upbeat and inspiriting 2nd and 4th movements. The "open-air" ethos of these two movements isn't far from, say, Tubin's 4th Symphony, Moeran's Sinfonietta, or the scherzi from Braga Santos' 2nd-4th symphonies.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## kyjo

*Martinu - Magic Nights, 3 songs for soprano and orchestra:*









What a spellbinding work! Martinu's vocal and orchestral writing is so colorful and evocative throughout this exotic work, which is not yet indicative of the composer's mature style. This has become one of my favorite vocal works as of late!

*Saint-Saens - String Quartet no. 2:*









This work has some charming and interesting moments, but is a tad formulaic and not too emotionally compelling IMO, which may be the fault of the performers.

*Yoshimatsu - Symphony no. 3:*









This is one of the most exciting recent symphonies out there. The first movement opens strangely with mysterious whispering sounds, but soon evolves into a whirlwind of propulsive energy with a memorably rhythmic main theme. The third movement is notable for the intensely rhapsodic cello duet which recurs throughout. But the real treat is the finale, which gradually builds towards a thrilling, celebratory conclusion - one of my favorite symphonic endings.

*Karlowicz - Violin Concerto:*









This has possibly become my favorite Romantic Era violin concerto - with only the Sibelius and the Glazunov trailing close behind. It's overflowing with gorgeous, memorable melodies which make me want to return to it as soon as I've stopped listening. Kaler's performance is sparkling and passionate.

*Elgar - In the South (Alassio):*









This work overflows with exuberance - which Davis perfectly captures along with a wonderful elegance. The richness of Elgar's orchestration is superbly highlighted by the recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra is a wonderful work. But it is so different to anything else I have heard from him (much of which I also think is wonderful).


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread I've been revisiting Jochum's barnstorming account of Brahms First Symphony. No wonder i rate it amongst my favourite Brahms Firsts. A fantastic reading, expertly played by the BPO.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 20

Arthur Rubinstein, piano
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Alfred Wallenstein


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra is a wonderful work. But it is so different to anything else I have heard from him (much of which I also think is wonderful).
> 
> View attachment 104653


I like this one more than that one by Bartók. And yes, this concerto is from his early period, much more different than his later pieces, which are more enigmatic and even creepy at times. Excellent stuff and brilliant orchestration.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Beecham with the London Phil in 1937. This is very precise, almost Szell-like in its orchestral precision. Of course, it's 9 years before Szell took over Cleveland, so maybe Szell was Beecham-like.


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> I like this one more than that one by Bartók. And yes, this concerto is from his early period, much more different than his later pieces, which are more enigmatic and even creepy at times. Excellent stuff and brilliant orchestration.


I'm in complete agreement with you here! I've always preferred the Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra to the Bartók. It's a brilliant piece through and through. I've had the privilege of playing it twice!


----------



## jim prideaux

Levine and the BPO performing Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> I'm in complete agreement with you here! I've always preferred the Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra to the Bartók. It's a brilliant piece through and through. I've had the privilege of playing it twice!


Excellent kyjo! It had to be a great experience


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay,, first and foremost, im entering re-discovering Melchior Vulpius world,, trought his motetten's(that germanic for motets = sacred music as well, but anyway i got two major album of him one is a simple cd the other is a double cd or double albums filled whit motets, what a joyride,,.

*The cds are called Melchior Vulpius :1 Motettender sacrae cantiones sacrae 1 sex vocum & septem vocum / album 2 Melchior Vulpius motetten der cantiones 1 whit octo vocum, novem vocum, decem vocum, duodecim vocum, tredecim vocum.

*

His music ,his motets are avant-garde for there time since he was born in 1570 died in 1615, yet the atmosphere is rich and early barroque is clear, espacially whit Germans artist sutch as him, they sounded refined very early and articulated.Love these works , but i simply did not ad time to ear them , are they was not as catchy as others motetist works perhaps so perhaps not, but now this warm summer day the sun is up there shining the day seem propper for a Melchior Vulpius marathon listening so, im riveted to my chair and listening to 3 full cds of motets on some german label , i can't notice on these cds anyway, i hope you guys discover his works like i did , the first time i heard him i did not like his work wright away, but all i can says is this i was harsh, there magnificant, grandiose, splendid in other word totally rad releases.

*Goodnight lady and gentelmen and take care ok :tiphat:*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Goldmark - some orchestral and chamber works night.

A composer who's long been archived in my 'reactivate once every so many years' file. I'm actually fond of the 'symphony' - especially the first movement which is in variation form. The rest of the works below are well-structured and pleasant enough in a generic mid-to-late 19th century Romantic kind of way, but they don't particularly get me hankering for more.

String Quartet in B-flat op.8 (1860):
String Quintet in A-minor op.9 (1862):



Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.28 (1877):



Symphony - _Ländliche Hochzeit_ (_Rustic Wedding_): op.26 (1876):
Overture - _Im Frühling_ (_In the Spring_) op.36 (1888):
Overture - _In Italien_ (_In Italy_) op.49 (1904):


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


















Tenebrae's latest recording. I got this from prestoclassical.com (the US release date is not until this Friday).


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord​_
Channel Classics_


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): Symphony No.3 in D Major, Op.13

Frank Beermann conducting the NDR Radiophilharmonie


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Liszt: 6 Consolations; 3 Liebestraume; Petrarch Sonnets

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Chopin - Four Ballades & Four Scherzos.


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this and that today

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite. Terrific playing, each note is clearly heard and articulated









Respighi Brazilian Impressions, Boutique Fantasque. Lovely music 









Bartok Contrasts, Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin, Clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du soldat 









Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite for Cello, Sheng seven tunes heard in China









Coleridge Taylor and Haydn Wood Violin Concerti, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra. You might have noticed I've listened to this a lot since I purchased this cd last Christmas. I really like this, the Haydn Wood is especially impressive


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Dvorák & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

István Kertész conducting; Mozart: Masonic Music

Georg Fischer piano, Werner Krenn, tenor.

London Symphony Orchestra, Edinburgh Festival Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Cambini-Paris performing; Gounod: Complete String Quartets.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Beethoven - Symphony no 7
Karajan conducting .


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Gil Shaham (violin), Jian Wang (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night: Epigrams and "Two Controversies and a Conversation" from this









And, the first two quartets from this









Abrahamsen is an interesting composer who brings together lots of influences (notably Minimalism in the quartets) to create consistently memorable and very fresh music. His quartets are perhaps not the weightiest of his works but they consistently delight. The Carter pieces go far deeper of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Wow! I had forgotten about this. I always intended to get to know it better. Now seems to be the chance. You don't get music like this any more!
> 
> View attachment 104632


I don't get a dopamine hit from "likes", especially on this thread of what we have been playing. I think "likes" here are about who likes or is interested in the recording - that's how I use them, anyway - and I do think it is interesting to see what gets people going and what doesn't.

This record got the fewest votes of any disc I have posted here, I think! This is a little strange as the music is not difficult or dry (or whatever other criticism gets leveled at the likes of Carter and Boulez): I would have thought it would appeal to fans of many composers who are generally popular here like, say, Ligeti. So I am prompted to give it an extra push - if you don't know it give it a try: you may be pleasantly surprised. Of course, if you rarely go beyond Shostakovich and Prokofiev it may be a step too far but otherwise ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I felt the urge for some Expressionist blood and thunder today. Richard Strauss will do nicely for part one.

_Salome_ - opera in one act op.54 [Libretto: Richard Strauss, after the play by Oscar Wilde] (1904-05):



_Elektra_ - opera in one act op.58 [Libretto: Hugo von Hofmannsthal, after his drama of the same name] (1906-08):


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Kuhn conducting; Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt, Op. 112

Inga Nielsen, Helle Hinz (sopranos), Annemarie Moller, Elisabeth Halling (altos), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Guido Paevatalu (baritone), Christian Christiansen (bass)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## Granate

elgars ghost said:


> I felt the urge for some Expressionist blood and thunder today. Richard Strauss with do nicely for part one.


My two favourites!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I don't get a dopamine hit from "likes", especially on this thread of what we have been playing. I think "likes" here are about who likes or is interested in the recording - that's how I use them, anyway - and I do think it is interesting to see what gets people going and what doesn't.
> 
> This record got the fewest votes of any disc I have posted here, I think! This is a little strange as the music is not difficult or dry (or whatever other criticism gets leveled at the likes of Carter and Boulez): I would have thought it would appeal to fans of many composers who are generally popular here like, say, Ligeti. So I am prompted to give it an extra push - if you don't know it give it a try: you may be pleasantly surprised. Of course, if you rarely go beyond Shostakovich and Prokofiev it may be a step too far but otherwise ...


It's got me interested - Nono is one composer I've no music of, so it seems like it could be a decent starter pack.


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> It's got me interested - Nono is one composer I've no music of, so it seems like it could be a decent starter pack.


Yes. go for it. You might want to sample first (I hate taking responsibility for a recommendation!).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Renes conducting; Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5

Alexander Markov (violin)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo.


----------



## Vasks

_Wow! I have not listened to this disc in a decade..until today_


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Bruffy conducting; Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale.


----------



## Sonata

Vasks said:


> _Wow! I have not listened to this disc in a decade..until today_


Pablo Neruda is one of my favorite poets!!!

Listening to one of my favorite works by* Prokofiev. The Tale of the Stone Flower*


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Barraqué (1928-1973), Concerto for clarinet & ensemble; Le Temps Restitué, mezzo-soprano & ensemble.








As 'terrible' as I had hoped for.


----------



## Merl

I grabbed Macal's accounts of all of Brahms' symphonies a few months ago and finally got round to listening to them today. Macal takes a very relaxed view of the symphonies and it's very beautiful at times. The Czech PO's playing is topnotch, as always, but there's a few things I'm not au fait with here. Macal is a great Dvorakian. His recording of the New World with the LPO is one of the great ones (grab this old CFP CD secondhand from Amazon for pennies - it's very special) but I'm not sure he's totally convincing in Brahms. The first symphony has a very Dvorakian feel to it and as such it sounds very good but things start to go a little downhill from there. Broad tempi and a rather homogenised orchestral sound plague his readings of symphonies 2 and 3. It's all very beautiful but it lacks the heft of Levine, Jochum, Szell, etc. There are times when the 2nd and 3rd need more umph but Macal doesn't give them that turn of power that I want to hear, especially in the final movement of the 3rd. The 4th is more successful and the reading is a little quicker than in the previous 2. These are relaxed, graceful and at times lovely accounts but do they make this cycle a top ten Brahms set? Unfortunately the answer is no but it's not bad. It's just not the Brahms I love.


----------



## deprofundis

Jean-Henry D'Anglebert double cds , i just purchased this morning , his harpsicord& lute and harpsicords suite for only 4.99(im not kidding) what a deal, at that price naxos give it away, i had it at that price because itt went out of print..

:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 6

Dimitri Mitropoulos / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, New York City - April 10, 1955


----------



## pmsummer

17th-CENTURY FUNERAL MUSIC
*Schütz - Praetorius - Schein - Demantius*
Schütz-Akademie
Howard Arman - director
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 4 Op 7 - Michael Korstick.









With thanks to Bejart for reminding me of a disc languishing in the murky depths of my collection.
Symphony No 2 from disc below.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two operas by Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - both are based on works by Oscar Wilde.

Anyone who likes _Salome_ and _Elektra_ but are unfamiliar with Zemlinsky might find these two operas of interest - both are taut and compelling, albeit in different ways.

_Eine florentinische Tragödie_ gets the full-on Expressionist treatment in which the tension is incrementally ratcheted up pretty much from the start as a merchant's wife's cool-headed husband and her over-confident aristocratic lover bandy words, resulting in a fatal endgame.

Although also a tragedy, _Der Zwerg_ isn't quite as overwrought as _Eine florentinische Tragödie_ - there is more light and shade with both music and plot, and the eponymous character is one we can genuinely sympathise with. In fact, the story had unarguable parallels with Zemlinsky's own life - the realisation of his own physical ugliness and the gnawing agony of being spurned by someone whom he thought had genuinely loved him. In Zemlinsky's case this was his student, Alma Schindler - she dumped him for Gustav Mahler about twenty years before _Der Zwerg_ was actually written, so the wounds must have been deep. Interestingly, six of Alma Schindler's own songs are included on the _Eine florentinische Tragödie_ disc as fill-up.

_Eine florentinische Tragödie (A Florentine Tragedy)_ - opera in one act op.16 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky, after Oscar Wilde's unfinished play of the same name] (1915-16):



_Der Zwerg (The Dwarf)_ - opera in one act op.17 [Libretto: Georg Klaren, after Oscar Wilde's _The Birthday of the Infanta_] (1920-21):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

I was at the grocery store and had this running through my head, so I'm listening now. It's nicer to have Mahler in my head than Cardi B.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


















I'm half way through this disc. The music is good; the choir even better. The recording is incredible. This is the first OUR Recordings SACD I've purchased. Excellent quality!


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sound Clips


----------



## bejart

Malx said:


> With thanks to Bejart for reminding me of a disc languishing in the murky depths of my collection.
> Symphony No 2 from disc below.
> 
> View attachment 104677


Always glad to lend a helping hand. Earlier --


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 40th and Beethoven 1st Symphonies -Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## Rogerx

Myung-Whun Chung conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester


----------



## Rogerx

Daniela Ruso (piano), Viktor Šimcisko (violin), Juraj Alexander (cello) performing; Grechaninov: Piano Trios 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## Judith

Just heard on the radio third movement of Haydn Cello Concerto performed by Edgar Moreau. Not sure of ensemble but all I can say about this one is "Has he got a train to catch"????


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Chopin - Four Ballades & Four Scherzos.


Beautiful album


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: Brandenburg Concertos etc.

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach.


----------



## Jacck

*Gliére - Symphony 3*, this work is really psychedelic
*Bach Partitas* (BWV 825 - 830) played on harpsichord by Scott Ross
and a lot of Bach organ works:
*Fantasia and Fugue in C Minor 
Fantasia in C Minor 
Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor 
Fantasia in G Major 
Prelude and Fugue in D Major 
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor 
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (Dorian) 
Toccata Adagio and Fugue in C Major 
Prelude and Fugue in A Minor 
Fantasia and Fugue in G Minor 
Prelude and Fugue in E Flat Major (St Anne)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four more dramas which are high on emotion. Should keep me happy for a while. 

1. A confused (and possibly murderous) woman who's lost in the woods, literally as well as metaphorically.

2. A simple soldier who sees a bad sun setting, learns about his woman's infidelity, then ends up losing it altogether.

3. A nun who gets aroused and starts acting inappropriately in front of the alter bearing an image of Jesus Christ - oh, and she also gets frightened by a large spider...

4. A master goldsmith who kills the customers in order to get his beloved artefacts back.

_Erwartung (Expectation)_ - monodrama in one act op.17 [Libretto: Marie Pappenheim] (1909):
_Wozzeck_ - opera in three acts op.7 [Libretto: Alban Berg, after the unfinished drama by Georg Buchner] (1914-22):



_Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21 [Libretto: a play by August Stramm] (1921):



_Cardillac_ - opera in two acts op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion, after a short story by E.T.A. Hoffman] (1926):


----------



## Judith

Absolutely loving Dream Album performed by Stephen Hough. Full of surprises and pieces that I had forgotten about brought back to life.


----------



## janxharris

Liszt - Sonata in B minor - Evgeny Kissin:


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan/ Rafael Kubelik* conducting; Brahms: Piano Concerto No2

& Grieg*: Piano Concerto in A minor.

Géza Anda (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelikconducting; Handel: Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Biwa

Piotr Drusinski (Petrus de Drusina): Deus in adiutorium meum intende
Anon.: Fuga [in F]; Preambulum ex F; Lemma
Nicolaus Bruhns: Praeludium in G major; Praeludium in E minor
Samuel Scheidt: 6. Echo ad manuale duplex, forte et lene, SSWV 128
Johann Sebastian Bach: Partite diverse sopra: "O Gott, du frommer Gott", BWV 767; Praeludium et Fuga in E minor, BWV 548
Julian Gembalski: Kamien Impressions

Julian Gembalski, organ of St. John the Baptist Cathedral in Kamień Pomorski


----------



## wkasimer

Judith said:


> Just heard on the radio third movement of Haydn Cello Concerto performed by Edgar Moreau. Not sure of ensemble but all I can say about this one is "Has he got a train to catch"????


The C major concerto? That last movement seems to tempt cellists to play it a breakneck speed. The fastest I've heard is probably Rostropovich's second recording on EMI, with the ASMF. His earlier recording with Britten conducting is quick, but sane.

Edit - just listened to the Rostropovich again; it's not as fast as I'd remembered. Moreau is certainly faster. As a cellist, I'm always amazed at how quickly some cellists can move that bow arm....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*


----------



## Rogerx

Viktoria Mullova (violin), François Leleux (oboe) performing; Bach: Violin Concertos

The Mullova Ensemble.


----------



## Vasks

*Ibert - Overture to "Le Jardinier de Samos" (Audoli/Arion)
Jolivet - Yin-Yang (Foster/Timpani)
Casadesus - Capriccio (Altwegg/Guild)*


----------



## Judith

wkasimer said:


> The C major concerto? That last movement seems to tempt cellists to play it a breakneck speed. The fastest I've heard is probably Rostropovich's second recording on EMI, with the ASMF. His earlier recording with Britten conducting is quick, but sane.
> 
> Edit - just listened to the Rostropovich again; it's not as fast as I'd remembered. Moreau is certainly faster. As a cellist, I'm always amazed at how quickly some cellists can move that bow arm....


My favourite is the latest Steven Isserlis recording. Slower and more depth which is typical of Steven.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Bhöm conducting; Lisa della Casa sings Richard Strauss

Four Last Songs/ Arabella/Ariadne/ Capriccio

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven symphonies 1 and 5 from Gardiner and Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique

Both of these are good, not great. If you like your fifths to be fast and flowing, then that one may be great for you.


----------



## Score reader

*Anne Sophie Mutter Plays Tchaikovsky & Korngold Violin Concertos*


----------



## Malx

A fine Bach programme featuring Lisa Batiashvili.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 3 and 4


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Beecham is wonderful in this one: precise but not fastidious, cool but not without drive.


----------



## Flavius

Dufay: Missa de S Anthonii de Padua. Binchois Consort/ Kirkman (hyperion)


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek, Jarvi, Neumann, Suitner, Kubelik, Macal........is there any need for more Dvorak recordings?

Had not heard the renowned Kertesz/LSO cycle and a cheap second hand remastered copy of the 8th and 9th appeared on Amazonia.....so first listen tonight!


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Otto Klemperer & the (New) Philharmonia*

I really enjoy this work so I decided to listen to a performance I'm unfamiliar with. So far, Klemperer doesn't disappoint and his orchestra sounds excellent.

It was a choice between this, Skrowaczewski or Jochum (EMI) as something new performance-wise and Klemperer won out by a hair. The latter two will also be listened to over the weekend too. I have a weekend of decorating so I'll have plenty of time to listen as I work.


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Webern: Im Sommerwind*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinrich Isaac, Missa De Apostolis*

Speaking of Webern, I'm listening to the guy who made him a Ph.D.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Flavius

Dufay: Missa L'homme armé. Oxford Camerata/ Summerly (Naxos)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bach - Coffee and Peasant Cantatas*

Julia Varady (soprano); Aldo Baldin (tenor);Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bass)

Academy of St. martin in the Fields / Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Once again, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Beethoven's 9th Symphony, Liszt's arrangement for two pianos. My notes say I recorded it from YouTube but not who the pianists are. Regardless, a fine performance. Liszt later arranged this for a single piano, but let's face it - it takes two, at least!

Here's a different performance by two very fine pianists;


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I had heard many good things about these recordings, but I always a tiny bit skeptical because Zimerman is not my favorite pianist. However, he, Ozawa, and the Boston Symphony Orchestra give one of the most convincing performances of the Second Concerto ever. It is thrilling, virtuosic, and lyrical. The only other performance that I have which is on a comparable level is Richter's with Kondrashin. This one was hair raising and the recorded sound is glorious. I will be listening to it for years to come if not more.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Mahler: 12 Lieder aus 'Des Knaben Wunderhorn', 5 Ruckert-Lieder. Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (EMI)


----------



## agoukass

Faure: Dolly, Op. 56

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I'm very familiar with the original of this work for piano duet and have played different movements from it many times over the years. This recording is one that gets a lot of airplay on my radio station and it is an excellent performance. However, I feel that the orchestrator (probably not Faure himself, but I could be wrong) added a lot of things to the score and made the music a bit more syrupy and less dreamy and melancholic.


----------



## bejart

Today's selections ---


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Cello Sonatas Op. 5, Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin. From a very good set of recent vintage.


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.35 in D Minor, Op.42

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 Chailly/Gewandhaus. Energetic and quick. I like this set when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing;Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 9, 14 & 17


----------



## deprofundis

Hello still not asleep, so i decided to post on my currently listening *Hildegard von Bingen* on Ricercar a division of outhere record label, the year it were issue is 2017, is it good, you betcha, but my favorite among my dozen of Hildegard von Bingen,, remain the one Jordi Savall did and Brilliant record offerinG.It's real hard to pick up the perfect st Bingen here, since there are billions of offering now, i have, a wide selection of her's.

So bravo Ricercar for this offering in the end, by the way i have fews Ricercar worth mention: there Gesualdo ,Verdelot,Solage and i probably forgot fews cds but those are the one in me head wright now see..

Goodnight once again.And please folks if your in the same mood , has i, post your favorite Hildegard Von Bingen release so far , perhaps i have it, i have many album, it's crazy or passionated or both, anyway.

Best regards to the reader it's my birthday soon june 16, im hosting a private party, quality pizza (the utter best in town) & red wine, i invited fews friends no unpleasant and annoying folks, i pick up the best.I toss this detail, oh man im in the fortie's , 41 in two days , darn im old now ..

:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Another hodgepodge of tunes the last couple of days.

Elgar Cello Concerto and Carter Cello Concerto from this impressive disk









Finzi, Bax, Bliss and Moeran Cello Concerti, Stanford Irish Rhapsody. The Finzi sounds terrible, the orchestra is fine but I'm wondering if the cello was recorded down the hall in the toilet behind a closed door. I need a better recording than this. The others are fine.









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. The Tanayev is so impressive.









Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Peacock Variations, fun music









Harris Symphonies 3&4









Normally my listening is more coherent than this, not sure what came over me.


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartett with Heinrich Schiff (cello) performing; Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting ; Mahler: Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Verdi: Requiem * / Bruckner: Te Deum

Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta, Nicolai Ghiaurov*
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam

Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker,


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to fews goodies i purchased currently Varèse: orchestral work vol.2, in 3 word :riveting, captivating, mighty.

On the recommendation of *Mandryka* i purchased Pierre Attaingant ,a printer of early french keyboard music, will listen to it further on next.

Tercio and finally two other albums Allegri miserere Tallis Scholars

and that it, end of the currently listening program for today, im insomniac, so i listen to more music , neat hey loll

But not! i would preffer sleeping during night but omnce insomnia kick in no way i can',t so i just listen to more and more and more music sleep 5-6 hours max sometime 8 hours, but during summer , humidity temper aand ruined my sleep even whit a darn climattisor, than it's too noisy not mutch better.. but anyway i feel fine that , the principal.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still mining the operatic seam from that rich motherlode found in Austria and Germany during the 1910s-1930s.

_Die tote Stadt (The Dead City)_ - opera in three scenes op.12 [Libretto: Paul Schott (a.k.a. Julius and Erich Korngold) based on a novel by Georges Rodenbach] (1917-19):










_Neues vom Tage (News of the Day)_ - comic opera in three parts by [Libretto: Marcellus Schiffer] (1928-29):


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Orchestral Songs.

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen/ Kindertotenlieder/Rückert-Lieder.
Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting; Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Francesco Meli (tenor), Alex Esposito (bass)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Flint Juventino Beppe: Remote Galaxy*


----------



## Rogerx

Jirí Belohlávek conducting; Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia.


----------



## Vasks

_Gobs of Gunther on vinyl_

*Schuller - Dramatic Overture (Whitney/Louisville)
Schuller - Woodwind Quintet (Dorian/Vox Box)
Schuller - Lines and Contrasts (L.A. Horn Club/Angel)
Schuller - Triplum (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two CDs of Jonathon Harvey's music. Quite a mixture but some powerful and evocative stuff.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin; Ma Mere l'Oye; Rapsodie Espagnole

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I thoroughly enjoyed this recording by Ozawa and the BSO. They are very much attuned to the colors of this music. Once again, the sound is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

Listening to something a bit atypical for me, sonatas for solo instrument with piano.

First, the Ravel Violin Sonata, which leaves me utterly puzzled.

Second, the Debussy Violin and Cello Sonatas. These are works that strongly resonate with me. The performance by Grumiaux and Hajdu is satisfying. The performance by Gendron and Francaix is utterly superb.










Lastly, the Poulenc Cello Sonata, Fournier. A very fine work, probably deserves more attention than it gets. Fournier was underwhelming. It is a 1971 recording, past his prime, I suppose. I recall enjoying the recording by the Nash Ensemble more.










Anyone have a recommendation for the Poulenc?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Minuet for a Symphony in C, K 383f*
Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

*Mozart: Horn Quintet in E-flat, K 386c*
Luc Berge, Arriaga Quartet

Both of these are less-mentioned pieces by Mozart that deserve to be heard, as both are very fine music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Kokkonen's Metamorphosis for 12 Strings and Harpsichord, "...durch einem Spiegel", is an attractive and eventful work in a fairly conservative language for 1977 ("Bartokian" might describe it).









Ferneyhough obviously is not known for conservative musical language but Plötzlichkeit or La Terre est un Homme (from this disc) seem easy enough to get on with. Powerful, certainly.


----------



## San Antone

Enthusiast said:


> Last night: Epigrams and "Two Controversies and a Conversation" from this
> 
> View attachment 104660


That recording of late works is really good, imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more excellent operas from between the wars.

Ernst Krenek's _Jonny spielt auf_ was hugely popular for a number of years until the Nazis predictably stuck it on their hitlist (performances were disrupted by Nazi sympathisers as early as 1928, not least because Jonny was black). As a _zeitoper_ it ticks the expected boxes - a modern setting, a whiff of decadence and an 'ersatz jazz'-tinged soundscape that is seductive, playful, madcap and dramatic in turns. That said, there is also a strong lyrical undercurrent which runs through the music just to remind us that it is a serious work rather than an Antheil/Milhaud-esque example of nose-thumbing irreverence.

Karl Amadeus Hartmann's opera was set in the 17th century during the devastating Thirty Years War as seen through the experiences of the eponymous character, a naïve rustic youth who comes over something like a hybrid of Forrest Gump and a Holy Fool. Hartmann made the plot serve largely as an allegory for what was happening in Germany in the wake of the Nazis taking power, but it also eerily presaged the brutality and destruction of WWII itself. As a result, the opera had a snowball's chance in hell of being performed in Germany at the time - after its 1935 premiere (in Brussels) was cancelled it had to wait until 1949 for it to be staged properly. Revivals have been rare, but at least it hasn't gone totally under the radar.

_Johnny spielt auf (Jonny Plays On)_ - opera in two parts op.45 [Libretto: Ernst Krenek] (1925-26):



_Simplicius Simplicissimus (The Simplest Simpleton)_ - chamber opera in three scenes [Libretto: Hermann Scherchen, Wolfgang Petzet and K.A. Hartmann, after the romance by Jakob von Grimmelhausen] (1934-35 - overture added in 1939):


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Finzi, Bax, Bliss and Moeran Cello Concerti, Stanford Irish Rhapsody. The Finzi sounds terrible, the orchestra is fine but I'm wondering if the cello was recorded down the hall in the toilet behind a closed door. I need a better recording than this. The others are fine.


Curiously, I didn't feel the cello as bad as you say in that recording. Anyway, maybe the best recording of the Finzi's Concerto (one of my top favorites) is that by Yo-Yo Ma and Handley (Lyrita label).


----------



## bharbeke

One more Mozart for today:

Scena and Rondo for Soprano "Mia speranza adorata" K 416
Cyndia Sieden, Frans Bruggen, Orchestra of the 18th Century

The combination of Sieden's voice and Mozart's melodic line is heavenly.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1 of this release:


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Volume 4 of the complete marches of John Philip Sousa, played by "The President's Own" United States Marine Band. Volume 4 is the latest issued, covering up to 1916. All four volumes are free to download from:

https://www.marineband.marines.mil/Audio-Resources/The-Complete-Marches-of-John-Philip-Sousa/


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

Nicely done, with inner voices not being buried. He gets the trombone to make some nasty sounds at the March to the Scaffold. Still, I think I've been spoiled by Gardiner's recording with an acutal ophicleide.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Van Beinum does great conducting, and I can tell where he is going, but I get the sense the orchestra isn't quite up to what he is hearing in his head.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Today's lineup ---


----------



## senza sordino

MusicSybarite said:


> Curiously, I didn't feel the cello as bad as you say in that recording. Anyway, maybe the best recording of the Finzi's Concerto (one of my top favorites) is that by Yo-Yo Ma and Handley (Lyrita label).


I teach high school kids, hyperbole is one of their specialties, and now mine. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check out the Yo Yo Ma recording.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Lark Ascending":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to William Grant Still's "Suite for Violin and Piano":


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. There wasn't much to distinguish this recording and some sections were downright sedate.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting; Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44

Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

The Coull String Quartet performig; Danzi - Bassoon Quartets.

Robert Thompson (bassoon)


----------



## agoukass

Alban Berg: Violin Concerto "To the memory of an angel" 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I have another recording of the Berg by Zukerman and Boulez that I listened to once and never touched again for whatever reason, but Perlman's recording of this difficult work makes it more lyrical and romantic. The Stravinsky is a different work and one I had never heard before. It's interesting and I'm sure that I will listen to it again in order to understand it better.


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3.

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## agoukass

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

These are big boned, romantic, and lush interpretations of this music. As soon as I finished listening, I wanted to listen to them again.


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Vonk conducting; Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream/ Hebrides Overture,

Miranda van Kralingen (soprano), Iris Vermillion (mezzo-soprano)

Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, Cologne Radio Chorus.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Mozart Symphonies
Sir Charles Mackerras conducting


----------



## Marinera

*Agricola* - A Secret Labyrinth / Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23, etc.

Barbara Bonney, Marianne Eklöf, Urban Malmberg & Carl Gustaf Holmgren

Ohlin Vocal Ensemble & Pro Musica Chamber Choir,


----------



## RogerExcellent

Verdi complete operas
Karajan Conducting


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano), Sir Georg Solti (piano), Vladimir Ashkenazy & Malcolm Frager (piano)

London Wind Soloists, Members of the Melos Quartet

Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds/ Piano Quartet No. 1 / Sonata for 2 pianos


----------



## Rogerx

Kirill Kondrashin conducting; Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34, /Masquerade Suite,/The Comedians.

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time - Arnold Schoenberg's wry _zeitoper_ and the austere biblical epic which he abandoned after a vain struggle to make any headway with the final act.

_Von Heute auf Morgen (From Today to the Morning)_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Max Blonda, a.k.a Gertrude Schoenberg] (1928-29):










_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after the _The Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 inc.)


----------



## Marinera

Earlier














Now








La Vespra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35; Schubert, Rosamunde Overture, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

Possibly one of *Lachenmann*'s most recognisable works, _Mouvement_ is performed here with such vibrant and enthusiastic playing; a very involved and invigorating performance from Klangforum Wien. The musicians don't simply _invite_ the listener, rather they _grab_ and _pull_ the listener into a kaleidoscopic parallel universe of orchestration where not all sounds are necessarily recognisable from the instruments for which they were composed. It's a very alluring parallel universe; it has a particular quality to it that makes one never wish to leave.










EDIT: This is my third post here; why is my post-count only 1?

ANOTHER EDIT: Ah I think it might be because the other posts I made are in the community forum


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Gatti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major

Julia Kleiter (soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Possibly one of *Lachenmann*'s most recognisable works, _Mouvement_ is performed here with such vibrant and enthusiastic playing; a very involved and invigorating performance from Klangforum Wien. The musicians don't simply _invite_ the listener, rather they _grab_ and _pull_ the listener into a kaleidoscopic parallel universe of orchestration where not all sounds are necessarily recognisable from the instruments for which they were composed. It's a very alluring parallel universe; it has a particular quality to it that makes one never wish to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is my third post here; why is my post-count only 1?
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: Ah I think it might be because the other posts I made are in the community forum


I might just add:










Always a joy.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Neumann conducting; Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum.


----------



## stejo

Haydn Symphony 82 & 83.
New york Philharmonic with Leonard Bernstein.
Recorded at Manhattan Center 1962.
Vinyl.
Are there any better way to start the weekend?


----------



## chill782002

Grieg - Piano Concerto

Walter Gieseking - Piano

Robert Heger / Berliner Philharmoniker (possibly)

Recorded 1944 (possibly)

All that is known for sure is that this is a wartime RRG radio broadcast of Walter Gieseking playing Grieg's sole piano concerto.

It was claimed for many years that Furtwangler was the conductor but Robert Heger is now considered the most likely candidate. The identity of the orchestra is equally uncertain although the general consensus inclines towards the Berliner Philharmoniker. A very pleasing performance in any case.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*
Orchestral Works: Volume 1
Enter Spring (1927)
Isabella (1906)
Two Poems for Orchestra (1915)
Mid of the Night (1903)*
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 2000]










*
Bridge*
String Quartet No. 1 "Bologna" (1906)
String Quartet No. 3 (1926)
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 2003]


----------



## Enthusiast

This morning it was Maderna's three oboe concertos played by the great Heinz Holliger.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Willem Pijper, Symphony No. 3*

I've never heard of Willem Pijper. This is a good introduction.


----------



## Tristan

*Spohr* - Concertante for Two Violins No. 2 in B minor, Op. 88









Spohr is one of my favorite underrated composers. It was his Concertante No. 1 that first introduced me to his music, but the second one is just as good, particularly the lively third movement.


----------



## Guest

Revisited the two Debussy Sonatas from Grumiaux/Hajdu and Gendron/Francaix. I must say, the Gendron performance of the first movement of the Debussy sonata is miraculous. The contrast between utter repose and flashes of intensity is amazing. It doesn't get better than this. I'm sorry his recorded legacy is not more extensive.

Continued with the Ravel Piano Trio from the same release, a 1966 recording from the Beaux Arts Trio. The first movement is divine, the third (passacaille) is also beautiful. But I get the sense that things are falling apart in the vigorous finale. This is a worthy recording, but I think the Florestan Trio recording remains my favorite.










Finally, the Faure First Cello Sonata from Tortelier. Surprisingly dramatic writing from Faure. Good performance, but makes me wish there was a Gendron recording.










Now that I think of it, I have an older recording of the Faure Sonata by Tortelier on Erato.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

The early Schubert symphonies have long been very special to me. Yes, they are simple but they have more than mere charm and they are distinctively Schubert from the first one. Schubert is the composer who is most likely to make me want to whistle along! I have just listened to two accounts of the 1st Symphony from two of my favourite sets. I suspect I will listen to one or two more tomorrow - I have about four or five favourite sets (and know many more).


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> The early Schubert symphonies have long been very special to me. Yes, they are simple but they have more than mere charm and they are distinctively Schubert from the first one. Schubert is the composer who is most likely to make me want to whistle along! I have just listened to two accounts of the 1st Symphony from two of my favourite sets. I suspect I will listen to one or two more tomorrow - I have about four or five favourite sets (and know many more).
> 
> View attachment 104745
> 
> 
> View attachment 104746


For me, Schubert is deceptively genius. Like an athlete that makes something look easy but isn't easy at all.


----------



## haydnguy

*Milhaud*

Symphonies 7-9

Alun Francis
RSO


----------



## Guest

That reminds me, I had begun a project of listening to the Milhaud symphonies, before I got distracted by other music.


----------



## Flavius

Luzzaschi: Quinto Libro de Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony. Outstanding. Well-considered performance and excellent sound (goes for the whole series). Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Van Beinum with the Concertgebouw Orchestra in 1951. This one is worth the price of the box set. The rest is gravy. Well, awful good gravy.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:










I've been waiting for this since March 4th (on back-order after Dmitri's passing in late November). Arias from:
Borodin: Prince Igor; Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov; Khovanschina; Rubinstein: The Demon; Nero; Wagner: Tannhauser; Giordano: Andrea Chenier; Verdi: La Forza del Destino; Leoncavallo: Pagliacci; Puccini: Tosca; Gounod: Faust; Massenet: Herodiade; Bizet: Carmen; Thomas: Hamlet

What a talent!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The early Schubert symphonies have long been very special to me. Yes, they are simple but they have more than mere charm and they are distinctively Schubert from the first one. Schubert is the composer who is most likely to make me want to whistle along! I have just listened to two accounts of the 1st Symphony from two of my favourite sets. I suspect I will listen to one or two more tomorrow - I have about four or five favourite sets (and know many more).
> 
> View attachment 104745
> 
> 
> View attachment 104746


I presume you know the Immerseel set - I have recently acquired it and I am impressed so far (Symphonies 1-5).


----------



## Malx

Revisiting a disc I have ignored for too long by listening to the Mahler & Handel from:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote*

This is my first hearing of this piece. I got lost a couple of times trying to find Sancho's theme and in the part where there is a dialogue between Quixote and Sancho, but I figured it out.


----------



## deprofundis

Currently listening to ensemble graindelavoix,, there release are excellent like cypriano de rore and there ockeghem...
Beside this im a tad angry, some people said there were gonna come , but there being a ''sabotage '' of my party this guy i use to have on my facebook and use to be a friend convinced my buddies not to got to tthis stupid rock fest, darn... i might as well cancel my event if only 3 people show up ,, im really disapôinted.


But anyway what was i saying hmm yah graidelavoix as excellent title let's re--viisited them, and the screw the rest( mind my language, im a little bit down, since yah no one care it's my birthday all in all, one person confirm there gonna be there one might go, the rest uncertainty, i ain't worth a sac of peanuts  , this is how lame i am. no one ''really care'' there s(word) bag, ungreatefull
Whatever ,, have a good night and a good listening time.

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

deprofundis said:


> Currently listening to ensemble graindelavoix,, there release are excellent like cypriano de rore and there ockeghem...
> Beside this im a tad angry, some people said there were gonna come , but there being a ''sabotage '' of my party this guy i use to have on my facebook and use to be a friend convinced my buddies not to got to tthis stupid rock fest, darn... i might as well cancel my event if only 3 people show up ,, im really disapôinted.
> 
> But anyway what was i saying hmm yah graidelavoix as excellent title let's re--viisited them, and the screw the rest( mind my language, im a little bit down, since yah no one care it's my birthday all in all, one person confirm there gonna be there one might go, the rest uncertainty, i ain't worth a sac of peanuts  , this is how lame i am. no one ''really care'' there s(word) bag, ungreatefull
> Whatever ,, have a good night and a good listening time.
> 
> :tiphat:


Happy birthday! Why waste time with others who don't appreciate you? Enjoy your quality listening time. Better alone and by yourself, than alone while with others.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven - Sonata for Cello & Piano, No.1 in F Op.5 No.1
Sviatoslav Richter (Piano) & Mstislav Rostropovich (Cello)*

I adore Beethoven's Sonatas for Cello & Piano. This is the first piece on the first disc of this Decca Duo recording release.

This disc has sat unplayed since I bought it a year ago and it's time to rectify that. This is a fantastic performance which along with the recording aspect doesn't betray it's age. Phenomenal.


----------



## Alfacharger

I picked these up at the used CD store. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Belohlavek, Jarvi, Neumann, Suitner, Kubelik, Macal........is there any need for more Dvorak recordings?
> 
> Had not heard the renowned Kertesz/LSO cycle and a cheap second hand remastered copy of the 8th and 9th appeared on Amazonia.....so first listen tonight!


and what a recording!!!......I can understand why there has been so much fuss-the 8th in particular seems that much more vivid, oddly enough my personally least favourite of the later symphonies I now feel as if returning to this particular interpretation can only be beneficial.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bruckner - Symphony no. 5*

Cleveland / Dohnanyi

some love this recording, some hate it. Dohnanyi's changes in dynamics tend to be a little tiresome but overall this is a more than competent performance of Bruckner.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite":


----------



## pmsummer

THE CRIES OF LONDON
*Orlando Gibbons - William Cobbold - Thomas Weelkes - Richard Dering - Michael East - Thomas Ravenscroft
Various and Anonymous* - libretto
Theatre of Voices - vocal ensemble
Paul Hilllier - director​Fretwork - viol consort
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/direction); Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 21

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leipziger Streichquartett performing; Mendelssohn - Complete String Quartets OP12 & Op13


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Beethoven's 9th, Ferenc Fricsay and the Berliners. The finest recorded version (and one of the very first) of the stereo era.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Copland: Appalachian Spring & Billy the Kid/ Danzon Cubano/ : El Salón México etc.

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 1

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I enjoyed this recording a great deal. This is a very different version of Mahler than what I'm used to with Rattle and Bernstein. I actually thought that it was more Apollonian and that's probably one of the reasons why I will probably get Ozawa's cycle in the near future. The other thing that I enjoyed tremendously about this interpretation was that I heard things in the score that I had never heard before or that had simply been lost in the other recordings.


----------



## Guest

*Wolfgang Mitterer*
_Coloured Noise_

One of my favourite works for ensemble with live electronics. Very emotive, multilayered textures, sudden bursts of colour that form irregular patterns over time, slight build ups in tension resulting in more little bursts of sound, one idea always leading on to the next. The real strength with Mitterer's music is how effectively electronics are integrated into the ensemble itself rather than as an accompanying layer of sound, or something the instruments react to rather than interact with.










Is there a way to change the size of the images in a post?


----------



## RogerExcellent

Mozart Symphony no 36
Karl Bohm conducting .


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting: Shostakovich symphony no 2.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Verdi : Otello.
Freni/ Vickers/ Karajan*

The Decca recording is better but *Freni *steals the show.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I presume you know the Immerseel set - I have recently acquired it and I am impressed so far (Symphonies 1-5).


Yes - van Immerseel is up next!


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart, Sonata para dos pianos K 488. Perahia & Lupu* - I loved it, which is great
*J.S. Bach Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052* - an fabulous concerto, I listened both to a harpsichord version and a piano version (Richter)
*Bax - Tintagel* - great composition
*Medtner - Sonata-Reminiscenza in A Minor, op. 38 No. 1.*
*Penderecki - Partita for haprsichord, electric guitar, bass guitar, harp, double bass and orchestra (1971)*
*Alfred Schnittke - String Quartet No. 2 (1981)*
*Claudio Monteverdi - Magnificat* - this was beautiful, I will have to listen to more Monteverdi


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Debussy's "La Mer":


----------



## Rogerx

Mariss Jansons concducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 .

Christine Brewer (soprano), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Maria Espada (soprano), Stephanie Blythe (mezzo), Mihoko Fujimura (mezzo), Robert Dean Smith (tenor), Tommi Hakala (baritone), Stefan Kocán (bass)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, State Choir 'Latvija',


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 4

Jascha Horenstein / London Philharmonic Orchestra

Margaret Price - Soprano

Recorded 1970

Quite a few people seem to be in the mood for Mahler today...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky's final two operas today.

Zemlinsky expected to orchestrate the final opera after fleeing to the USA via Prague in 1938 but when the scene featuring the naked queen negated against the work being performed he abandoned it.

Both are 'rags to riches' stories - the first, set in ancient China, is about a beautiful girl who is forced to sell her body due to family poverty. Married off to a rich mandarin who is then poisoned by his former wife, she becomes a prince's consort after winning a legal dispute with the ex-wife over who is actually the mother of her child.

The second is set in the opulent court of the Lydian king Kandaules. At a banquet a magic ring is found in a fish which makes the wearer invisible. Gyges, the poor fisherman who caught the fish, is summoned to the palace, where the open-handed Kandaules gives him the ring as well as other riches. Gyges exploits the ring's power in order to observe the hitherto unseen queen, Nyssia, naked in her chamber. The queen, half-asleep in the dark, senses a presence, assumes that Gyges is the king and gets him to sleep with her. When she realises what she's done, she orders the fisherman to kill the king and take his place. Way to go, Gyges... :lol:

_Der Kreidekreis (The Chalk Circle)_ - opera in three acts op.21 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky, after the play by Klabund (a.k.a. Alfred Henschke)] (1930-32):



_Der König Kandaules_ - opera in three acts op.26 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky, after the play by André Gide] (1935-36 inc. - orchestration completed by Antony Beaumont 1993):


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin) Diogenes Quartett; performing ; Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet


----------



## Vasks

_Solely Samuel_

*Barber - Overture to The School for Scandal (Schenk/Stradivari)
Barber - Second Essay (Alsop/Naxos)
Barber - Cello Concerto (Wallfisch/Chandos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Currently listening to ensemble graindelavoix,, there release are excellent like cypriano de rore and there ockeghem...
> 
> :tiphat:


Happy birthday! I'm listening to their Ockeghem's Missa Caput. Come on over for some cake!


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conducting; Piazzólla: Concerto for Bandoneon, Strings and Percussion

Pablo Mainetti (bandoneon)

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure.


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall* - viele and violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras* - vocals
*Arianna Savall* - vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall* - vocals and lute
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Alexander (von) Zemlinsky's final two operas today.
> 
> Zemlinsky expected to orchestrate the final opera after fleeing to the USA via Prague in 1938 but when the scene featuring the naked queen negated against the work being performed he abandoned it.
> 
> Both are 'rags to riches' stories - the first, set in ancient China, is about a beautiful girl who is forced to sell her body due to family poverty. Married off to a rich mandarin who is then poisoned by his former wife, she becomes a prince's consort after winning a legal dispute with the ex-wife over who is actually the mother of her child.
> 
> The second is set in the opulent court of the Lydian king Kandaules. At a banquet a magic ring is found in a fish which makes the wearer invisible. Gyges, the poor fisherman who caught the fish, is summoned to the palace, where the open-handed Kandaules gives him the ring as well as other riches. Gyges exploits the ring's power in order to observe the hitherto unseen queen, Nyssia, naked in her chamber. The queen, half-asleep in the dark, senses a presence, assumes that Gyges is the king and gets him to sleep with her. When she realises what she's done, she orders the fisherman to kill the king and take his place. Way to go, Gyges... :lol:
> 
> _Der Kreidekreis (The Chalk Circle)_ - opera in three acts op.21 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky, after the play by Klabund (a.k.a. Alfred Henschke)] (1930-32):
> 
> 
> 
> _Der König Kandaules_ - opera in three acts op.26 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky, after the play by André Gide] (1935-36 inc. - orchestration completed by Antony Beaumont 1993):


I'm interested to give these a listen. I have the Conlon set of orchestral works which contains some beautiful music, and I've got the string quartets.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Schubert 1s this morning.

















Of the four I have listened to Kertesz is quite a bit slower but seems to lose absolutely nothing in liveliness as a result. The least powerful sounding is van Immerseel's but he makes up for it in a variety of ways. His is a lovely account. Minkowski and Zinman are both excellent and are slightly similar. Both are quite fast but never sound rushed or driven. Zinman has some lovely phrasing; Minkowski's orchestra sound bright with some really good woodwind playing. All are good and in different ways. It wasn't difficult to listen to four in a row.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I'm interested to give these a listen. I have the Conlon set of orchestral works which contains some beautiful music, and I've got the string quartets.


Despite the welcome revival of his music back in the 1990s I think Zemlinsky is still undervalued as an opera composer. Musically these final two operas brought out the best in him - a wonderful lyricism which represented career-long traditional values but complimented with the kind of contemporary leanness which was a feature of his later work.

Just to warn you that this is a budget edition of _Der Kreidekreis_ and doesn't come with a libretto. If you end up checking one or both of these out I'd be interested to hear what you think.

:tiphat:


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Lastly, the Poulenc Cello Sonata, Fournier. A very fine work, probably deserves more attention than it gets. Fournier was underwhelming. It is a 1971 recording, past his prime, I suppose. I recall enjoying the recording by the Nash Ensemble more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for the Poulenc?


I'm a great fan of the Poulenc Cello Sonata - an underrated work. As for recordings, I really like the Daniel Muller-Schott and Robert Kulek recording on EMI, coupled with the Debussy and Franck sonatas. Surprisingly few cellists of stature have recorded this work, which I find disappointing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Ein Feste Burg, BWV 80*


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far..._ 
Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall
Hirundo Maris
*Arianna Savall* - soprano, baroque triple harp
*Petter Udland Johansen* - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice​_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Despite the welcome revival of his music back in the 1990s I think Zemlinsky is still undervalued as an opera composer. Musically these final two operas brought out the best in him - a wonderful lyricism which represented career-long traditional values but complimented with the kind of contemporary leanness which was a feature of his later work.
> 
> Just to warn you that this is a budget edition of _Der Kreidekreis_ and doesn't come with a libretto. If you end up checking one or both of these out I'd be interested to hear what you think.
> 
> :tiphat:


I don't care about the libretto. I have a couple Capriccio editions of Shrecker, ans Weill operas.


----------



## bejart

Yesterday's selections ---


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 Rozhdestvensky/USSR Ministry of Culture Orch. In memorium - Gennadi Rozhdestvensky- who I was privileged to hear conduct.


----------



## bejart

.

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Judith

Tristan said:


> *Spohr* - Concertante for Two Violins No. 2 in B minor, Op. 88
> 
> View attachment 104743
> 
> 
> Spohr is one of my favorite underrated composers. It was his Concertante No. 1 that first introduced me to his music, but the second one is just as good, particularly the lively third movement.


Introduced myself to this composer recently when I bought his Symphonies nos 3 and 6. Found him very easy to listen to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suite No. 3*

Pablo Casals. Membran has released several box sets of historical performances. This one is worth looking into.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 4*

In honor of Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, I'm listening to his Glazunov. Rozhdestvensky spoiled me for any other conductors for this composer.


----------



## pmsummer

MASS IN B MINOR
*J.S. Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:










Currently listening to:










Whenever I see something on TC about Holst being a "one hit wonder" I have to smile. The 5 minute "A Fugal Overture" that leads off this disc would change anyone's mind about that.


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony thread:
Shostakovich Symphony No2 - LPO, Haitink.









Now - much more to my liking:
Dvorak, The Water Goblin & The Noon Witch - Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Guest

kyjo said:


> I'm a great fan of the Poulenc Cello Sonata - an underrated work. As for recordings, I really like the Daniel Muller-Schott and Robert Kulek recording on EMI, coupled with the Debussy and Franck sonatas. Surprisingly few cellists of stature have recorded this work, which I find disappointing.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm also considering the Gastinel recording on Naive (same coupling).


----------



## science

Rogerx said:


> Karl Bhöm conducting; Lisa della Casa sings Richard Strauss
> 
> Four Last Songs/ Arabella/Ariadne/ Capriccio
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker.


Dude, you have some great stuff! Do you own all this or do you get it through a service like spotify?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Continuing with Cello Sonatas, there are the two Faure sonatas. I listened to the Collard/Lodeon recording on EMI.










Really much more satisfying to me than the Tortelier/Heidsieck recording (also on EMI). The Tortelier/Heidsieck strikes me as quite clamorous and I enjoy the clarity of texture in Lodeon's recording, possibly due to Collard's control of sonority.

Beautifully works, especially the first sonata. The first movement is passionate, the second is tranquil, and the finale seems to present a synthesis of the moods of the preceding movements.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Birgit Nilsson (Soprano), Sir Colin Davis & the London Symphony Orchestra *

My first couple of listens to this recording. It has been a very positive experience indeed.

The playing by the LSO and Davis' interpretation is excellent, meshing beautifully with Nilsson. The recording and sound quality support the performers wonderfully. There is little if anything to find fault with to my ears.

That said, it doesn't replace my preferred recording of this work by Kirsten Flagstad with Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

While the Nilsson/Davis recording benefits from superior sound quality, stereo recording and a Nilsson in phenomenal form, it lacks that spark that Flagstad/Beecham bring to their performances - a certain synergy.

Beecham and what was really _his_ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra were a powerful pairing and accompany Flagstad magnificently. Flagstad sounds a little more human and warmer than Nilsson which lends her an edge here for me.

If Nilsson & Davis were a 9/10, Flagstad & Beecham would be a 9.5/10.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner to listening to Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## bejart

Michel Blavet (1700-1768 ): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.2, No.4

Jed Wentz, flute -- Cassanda Luckhardt, viola -- Michael Borgstede. harpsichord


----------



## senza sordino

James Ehnes came over to play today

Debussy, Elgar, Respighi Violin Sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse. A lovely way to wake up this morning 









Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concerti performed with my local orchestra. Fantastic CD









Britten Concerto and Shostakovich first violin concerto 









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin, clarinet, and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet 









Bartok first and second violin concerti, and his Viola Concerto 









I've seen James Ehnes perform a couple of times live here. He's a big guy, how does he get his big hands around that tiny violin? I sometimes have trouble as one finger on a string interferes with an open string, especially in double stops. My violin teacher is short and she has tiny hands, she has no trouble with this, she's always telling me to push my elbow forward so the fingers fall vertically onto the strings. It's a challenge for these big old fingers. James Ehnes has obviously learned how to do this as a kid, but still, he must have that challenge to.

What a fantastic violin player. From Manitoba and now lives in Florida. Smart too.


----------



## MusicSybarite

agoukass said:


> View attachment 104722
> 
> 
> Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa
> 
> These are big boned, romantic, and lush interpretations of this music. As soon as I finished listening, I wanted to listen to them again.


My favorite recording of these 3 charming suites. Such infectious music!


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Ravel & Fauré; Jeux*
Arthur & Lucas Jussen


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Christian Cannabich (1731-1798):Sinfonia in G Major

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

science said:


> Dude, you have some great stuff! Do you own all this or do you get it through a service like spotify?


Own it, I don't do streaming.


----------



## Rogerx

Juanjo Mena conducting; Albéniz: Orchestral Works

Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1

Krystian Zimerman, piano 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

I've tried listening to this concerto numerous times with many different pianists including Ashkenazy and Rachmaninoff himself and I couldn't get into it. Zimerman, Ozawa, and the Boston Symphony Orchestra made sense of the music and the piece revealed itself to be rather charming with a number of great melodies. Like a lot of Rachmaninoff's larger works, however, the concerto feels like the melodies were thrown together one after another without a lot of planning or forethought. I'm not sure whether I will listen to it again, but this is definitely a great recording and I had a lot of fun listening to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## BiscuityBoyle

agoukass said:


> View attachment 104782
> 
> 
> Like a lot of Rachmaninoff's larger works, however, the concerto feels like the melodies were thrown together one after another without a lot of planning or forethought.


Yeah, there is something to this. I'd say though that the deservedly popular 2nd piano concerto is an example of a large scale Rachmaninov work where everything comes together beautifully.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
Symphonie Nr.2
3 concert arias / Julia Bauer
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Rogerx

Musici performing; Vivaldi: L'estro armonico - 12 concerti, Op. 3


----------



## science

Rogerx said:


> Own it, I don't do streaming.


Well, I'm taking my next vacation to your house and bringing my hard drive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night: two accounts of Schubert's 3rd symphony. This has all the merits of his 1st but with ideas that are far more memorable and delightful! I listened to Zinman's and van Immerseel's accounts, both excellent in their different ways.


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc is Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony recorded at last years proms.
I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed this free flowing account from the the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra under Thomas Dausgaard.
I find some (many) performances of Rachmaninov's orchestral works stilted and dull - this performance was neither of these things. Definitely one to revisit.


----------



## Taplow

*Vivaldi*: Juditha Triumphans
I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis
Manuela Custer, Roberta Invernizzi, Guillemette Laurens, Sara Mingardo, Tiziana Pizzi
RTSI001


----------



## Score reader

*Sofia Gubaidulina - Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings (1975)*


----------



## Guest

A disc of music by Czech composer *Ondrej Adámek* (b. 1979) and performed by Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain, directed by Daniel Kawka, who are imo excellent and underrated performers of New Music.

The three pieces on the recording are _Sinuous Voices_ and _Conséquences particulièrement blanches et noires_ and _Ça tourne ça bloque._

Adámek is a recent discovery for me, and currently one of my favourite orchestrators and Czech composers. Many of the works I have heard from him don't have any obvious predecessors in terms of style of orchestration and what he does stands out from a lot of the 'ravellien/lutosławskian' trends in orchestration that one hears often enough in contemporary ensemble and orchestral music. This is different, but this is so well crafted and presented with utmost conviction that makes for terrific listening.


----------



## Guest

janxharris said:


>


I like this, EIC play extremely well with gorgeous attention to phrasing and balance, and I might even say it sounds a bit more musical than the recording released by Berliner Philharmoniker. I just wish the audio to EIC's videos captured spatialisation better. Same problem with Pintscher's superb performance of _Répons._ Surely IRCAM could look into this.......


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Rogerx

Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting; Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody & Symphony No. 2

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B

Adam's Lament, Salve Regina, Statuit ei Dominus, Alleluja Tropus, L'abbé agathon, Estonian Lullaby, Christmas Lullaby


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert 5: A live performance by Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR conducted by Celibidache - actually quite fast in places (he hadn't reached his let-the-music-breathe insight at this point) but lovely - and the excellent account from Solti with the VPO. The Celibidache is in a box that only mentions Bruckner on the cover but also includes the Schubert and Mozart's Haffner symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19/ Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D780


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Cello Suites (arr. Valter Dešpalj)

Petrit Çeku (guitar)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Umm. Stimulating music of a type that seems very very contemprary and also to be very much a product of the 1960s (not least because of its communist intent).


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing; Rossini: String Sonatas Nos. 1-6


----------



## Vasks

*Anfossi - Overture to "Zenobia in Palmira" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in D, H.XV: 24 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #28 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Nono from the 1980s - intense and memorable music. While I respect much of his music from the 60s, I love this later music.


----------



## Guest

Slow moving, serenely beautiful concertos by *Toshio Hosokawa*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bridge - String Sextet; String Quintet; Lament for Two Violas*

Raphael Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Kazuki Yamada conducting; Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin.


----------



## kyjo

senza sordino said:


> James Ehnes came over to play today
> 
> Debussy, Elgar, Respighi Violin Sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse. A lovely way to wake up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concerti performed with my local orchestra. Fantastic CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britten Concerto and Shostakovich first violin concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin, clarinet, and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartok first and second violin concerti, and his Viola Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen James Ehnes perform a couple of times live here. He's a big guy, how does he get his big hands around that tiny violin? I sometimes have trouble as one finger on a string interferes with an open string, especially in double stops. My violin teacher is short and she has tiny hands, she has no trouble with this, she's always telling me to push my elbow forward so the fingers fall vertically onto the strings. It's a challenge for these big old fingers. James Ehnes has obviously learned how to do this as a kid, but still, he must have that challenge to.
> 
> What a fantastic violin player. From Manitoba and now lives in Florida. Smart too.


James Ehnes is indeed a fantastic musician. I've had the privelege of hearing him live three times, and I've been blown away each time, even when he's played something as slight as the Strauss violin concerto. I also got to meet him after one of his concerts and he was very pleasant and easy to talk to. His recordings are all fantastic, especially the marvelous Barber/Korngold/Walton concertos CD. Hopefully he feels compelled to record some more off-the-beaten-track repertoire in the future!


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D. 929

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Pinchas Zukerman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello


----------



## Guest

Still trying to get the Faure Cello Sonatas out of my system. This one has turned out to be my favorite.










I recall not enjoying this much when I first listened years ago, but not it has clicked. It used a 19th century Etard piano and this helps bring a clarity to the piano part that I have not heard before (Collard comes close).


----------



## Jacck

*Mendelssohn - Octet
Schubert - Octet
Shostakovich - String quartet 6+7
Bach - Concerto for 3 violins BWV 1064R
Bach - Triple Concerto in A minor BWV 1044* - it is not sure if this is actually by Bach, but it a great work nevertheless


----------



## Malx

In memoriam:
Enescu, Romanian Rhapsody Op 11 No 1 - BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Jacck

oh, I almost forgot. I listened to *Martinů's 5th symphony by Rozhdestvensky* yesterday to commemorate the great conductor.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Another Schubert 5 for today. This one from Minkowski is really magnificent. It seems almost perfect! After it I listened to Daugaard's Unfinished: the first movement is relatively fast and tense but is certainly no more than the marked Allegro Moderato.


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Still trying to get the Faure Cello Sonatas out of my system. This one has turned out to be my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall not enjoying this much when I first listened years ago, but not it has clicked. It used a 19th century Etard piano and this helps bring a clarity to the piano part that I have not heard before (Collard comes close).


Be sure to check out Steven Isserlis and Connie Shih's recording of the 1st sonata on a splendid BIS album titled "The Cello In Wartime" (coupled with the Bridge and Debussy sonatas). A great performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Symphony, Das Augenlicht*


----------



## bejart

Jacques-Christophe Naudot (ca.1690-1762): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Pal Nemeth on flute with the Capella Savaria


----------



## Malx

Boccherini, Concertos for Violincello & Orchestra G 480 & 483 - Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.


----------



## bejart

Ignax Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia in A Major

Evgueni Bushkov leading the Moscow Concertino from the bow


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:










I also played "Choral DJ" listening to works by Gjeilo, Part, Jenkins, Todd, and Esenvalds for about 90 minutes.
Right now, all weekend chores are done.....time for some Hanson:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Jochum's last concert with the Concertgebouw from 1986 (on YouTube).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Giuseppi Verdi & Richard Strauss: String Quartets
The Delmé Quartet*

Two beautiful works, Verdi's particularly stands out. I really enjoy both works, given superb performances by the Delmé Quartet.

They really make me wish that both Composers had explores this medium further.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano":










Great sonatas, great performances, and a great recording.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Sibelius' "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## bankstatement

View attachment 104810


I was playing a few pieces of Nazareth's I found in an old book of mine. He's pretty fun to play as well as listen to.


----------



## deprofundis

AH.. greatings ,dear lady & gentelmen of talk classical lore,,,, im rediscovering tonight , the quetescant, the mighty

*Guillaume Dufay,* his miss, his sonngs, his motets, i promess myself to buy all is released , there still some missa left i dont have, what a shame on me.HHave a goodnight folks and take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

One of Maxwell Davies' most intensely lyrical scores: Symphony no. 6. I feel like this composer is one of the few who actually gets a very convincing sense of endless melody.

Is he a fairly popular composer here? In another thread I saw a bunch of people proclaiming that his symphonies are awful! Obviously, he is a rather conservative composer and he hasn't really brought any _new ideas_ to the symphonic genre, but surely it's still great music with some gorgeous neo-Romantic heart-on-sleeve moments. Is it not _edgy_ enough or something?


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing'Haydn: Piano Sonatas 39-47-31-49.


----------



## Biwa

Northern German Organ Baroque Vol. 3

Johann Adam Reincken: Complete Organ Works
Andreas Kneller: Complete Organ Works
Christian Geist: Complete Organ Works

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> One of Maxwell Davies' most intensely lyrical scores: Symphony no. 6. I feel like this composer is one of the few who actually gets a very convincing sense of endless melody.
> 
> Is he a fairly popular composer here? In another thread I saw a bunch of people proclaiming that his symphonies are awful! Obviously, he is a rather conservative composer and he hasn't really brought any _new ideas_ to the symphonic genre, but surely it's still great music with some gorgeous neo-Romantic heart-on-sleeve moments. Is it not _edgy_ enough or something?


Continuing with the other pieces now.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 'Jupiter'

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## senza sordino

Today's albums spinning in my machine

Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella Suite. Love this album









Smetana String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets nos 1&2. Don't let the strange album cover put you off, this is a mighty fine recording of three terrific quartets 









Bartok Concerto for orchestra, Janacek Sinfonietta. One of the first CDs I ever bought, about 30 years ago. 









Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto. A wild performance. There are two CDs but only about a total of 90 minutes of music. 









Bartok String Quartet no 4, Ligeti String Quartet no 1, Kurtág 12 microludes for string quartet


----------



## KenOC

Bruckner Symphony No. 5, Celibidache. I keep trying to like Bruckner and he keeps foiling me.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Verdi Don Carlo
Karajan conducting .


----------



## Rogerx

Bruno Walter conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Te Deum
New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Westminstr Choir and soloists,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## philoctetes

Sublime Faure Quintets by Quatuor Rosamonde


----------



## Jacck

*Bach flute sonatas BWV 1033, 1034, 1035* - whoever considers Bach too "mathematical" and having no melodies should listen to this
*Carl Nielsen - Symphony 5
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet 2 *


----------



## Rogerx

Florian Heyerick conducting; Telemann: Aller Augen warten auf dich

Cantatas

Sabine Goetz (soprano), Marnix De Cat (alto), Philippe Gagne (tenor), Werner Van Mechelen (bass)

Ex Tempore, Mannheimer Hofkapelle.


----------



## St Matthew

A sweet disk of Bach organ works!


----------



## RogerExcellent

Liszt Transcendental Etudes
Trivonov plays pianos also
One of me favorite CDs


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Grieg*: Piano Concerto And Favorite Encores
Arthur Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein and Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two early operas by Sergei Prokofiev today.

_Igrok (The Gambler)_ - opera in four acts op.24 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky] (1915-17 - rev. 1927-28):



_The Love for Three Oranges_ - opera in a prologue and four acts op.33 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the play by Carlo Gozzi] (1919):


----------



## Jacck

I discovered two Czech composers of the classical period whose music seems to be of very high quality. The one is František Xaver Dušek. I listened to his _Piano Concerto in E flat major_ and it almost sounds like a lost piano concerto from Mozart. The other one is Jan Ladislav Dusík (confusingly translated as Dussek !). I listened to his _Concerto for 2 Pianos Op. 63_ and his _Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor_ and he it sounds like lost piano sonatas from Beethoven. Their music sounds to be of really high quality to me. I have a Czech history textbook and have been reading about the Baroque and Classical periods and in a subchapter about arts Dusík has been mentioned as the most important Czech composer of this period.


----------



## Enthusiast

Wonderful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Lortie performing; Beethoven - Piano Sonatas Op. 31 Nos. 1, 2 & 3


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Wonderful music.
> 
> View attachment 104828


Correct. 

.....................


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Schumann*: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Madiel

shirime said:


> Correct.
> 
> .....................


if you guys understand some French, this is very interesting

https://www.francemusique.fr/emissions/les-grands-entretiens/tristan-murail-compositeur-1-5-32619


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim (piano duo) performing; Piano Duos: Mozart, Schubert & Stravinsky

Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major/ Schubert: Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813/Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Madiel

Dutilleux
the complete solo piano music
Anne Queffélec (with Christian Ivaldi for Figures de Résonances)


----------



## RogerExcellent

*MOZART*: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 / IPO/
Perlman // Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Enthusiast

The other spectralist (whatever that means): I listen to this a lot. It seems powerful and endlessly fascinating.


----------



## Guest

Madiel said:


> if you guys understand some French, this is very interesting
> 
> https://www.francemusique.fr/emissions/les-grands-entretiens/tristan-murail-compositeur-1-5-32619


Indeed! I know a moderate amount of French; thanks for this.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Wonderful music.
> 
> View attachment 104828


A desert island disc.


----------



## Madiel

Enthusiast said:


> The other spectralist (whatever that means): I listen to this a lot. It seems powerful and endlessly fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 104829


great music, but Les Espaces Acoustiques is my favorite ""spectralist" work, btw Dufourt - the guy who coined the term spectralism - isn't one of them, but he is a composer worth knowing too.


----------



## Rogerx

Georges Prêtre conducting; Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> The other spectralist (whatever that means): I listen to this a lot. It seems powerful and endlessly fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 104829


Also correct. Good job, two out of two! Grisey has some very cool solo works I love as well. I gotta mention again that Dufourt is also an excellent composer _associated_ with the whole 'spectralist' thing.


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - Parisina Overture [aka Overture in F# minor] (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #4 (Donohoe/MHS)*


----------



## kyjo

shirime said:


> One of Maxwell Davies' most intensely lyrical scores: Symphony no. 6. I feel like this composer is one of the few who actually gets a very convincing sense of endless melody.
> 
> Is he a fairly popular composer here? In another thread I saw a bunch of people proclaiming that his symphonies are awful! Obviously, he is a rather conservative composer and he hasn't really brought any _new ideas_ to the symphonic genre, but surely it's still great music with some gorgeous neo-Romantic heart-on-sleeve moments. Is it not _edgy_ enough or something?


To be honest, I've only heard PMD's 1st Symphony, which I found forbidding, but, from what I understand, his style became more accessible in the latter part of his career. Your description of the 6th Symphony certainly seems appealing to me; I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## Manxfeeder

shirime said:


> Is he a fairly popular composer here? In another thread I saw a bunch of people proclaiming that his symphonies are awful!


I have the Naxos recording of his 3rd and 4th string quartets. As soon as the liner notes mentioned that he was composing using "magic squares," whatever that is, I turned off. I don't have time to learn another esoteric musical language. That was it for me as far as his music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Rogerx

Kiril Kondrashin, Walter Hendl conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn (piano)

Symphony of the Air, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

I don't get this spectralist music. It sounds interesting, though ultimately boring. There is no much of interest happening in the music. It sounds like randomly arranged colored splashes of sound, that hold my interest for a while, but ultimately the music does not go anywhere so I lose interest. It seems to be the musical equivalent of abstract modern painting
https://www.tapetymost.cz/thumbnails/5ab2cd9e-31c8-4829-915b-69655e17a87e/1000x1000
although interesting, it can't compare with Picasso (=Hindemith) or Rembrandt (=Bach)


----------



## Guest

kyjo said:


> To be honest, I've only heard PMD's 1st Symphony, which I found forbidding, but, from what I understand, his style became more accessible in the latter part of his career. Your description of the 6th Symphony certainly seems appealing to me; I'll be sure to check it out!


His earlier works are my preference, really, it's taken me longer to adjust to the more melodic style and lush orchestrations in his works since the late 80s. If you like this kind of neo-romanticism, Wolfgang Rihm is another composer who draws on a lot of the late Romantic orchestral and melodic aesthetics.

But for me, now, some actual Romantic music. Walküre act 1:


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I have the Naxos recording of his 3rd and 4th string quartets. As soon as the liner notes mentioned that he was composing using "magic squares," whatever that is, I turned off. I don't have time to learn another esoteric musical language. That was it for me as far as his music.


I thought 'magic squares' were a maths thing? Surely, the whole point of him using some technique is a personal choice that shouldn't even need to be understood from a listener's perspective. Heck, no one would probably even hear how 'magic squares' were used at all. Similarly, we can't exactly hear structural key relationships in the prelude of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde, but it sounds good enough (to many people) that no one ever really needs to bother learning about how and why Wagner might arrive at/pass through certain keys in order to enjoy his music.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> I don't get this spectralist music. It sounds interesting, though ultimately boring. There is no much of interest happening in the music. It sounds like randomly arranged colored splashes of sound, that hold my interest for a while, but ultimately the music does not go anywhere so I lose interest. It seems to be the musical equivalent of abstract modern painting
> https://www.tapetymost.cz/thumbnails/5ab2cd9e-31c8-4829-915b-69655e17a87e/1000x1000
> although interesting, it can't compare with Picasso (=Hindemith) or Rembrandt (=Bach)


Yep, with some pieces there certainly has been an interest in non-linearity in how music exists in relation to time. Spectralism might fall into that category. Common Practice Era harmony is goal-oriented and linear. It's almost something of a musical culture shock to suddenly have to deal with a different approach to _time itself._


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Been listening to, and thoroughly enjoying, this:


----------



## Jacck

shirime said:


> Yep, with some pieces there certainly has been an interest in non-linearity in how music exists in relation to time. Spectralism might fall into that category. Common Practice Era harmony is goal-oriented and linear. It's almost something of a musical culture shock to suddenly have to deal with a different approach to _time itself._


Lutoslawski, Baczewicz, Schnittke, Dutilleux are the frontier to which I am willing to go, but this spectralism is just too abstract for me. I find it rather interesting theoretically, not musically. I have done some spectral analyses myself (scientifically not musically related) and the spectralism seems to be the analysis of music in the frequency domain, or rather the composer composes in the frequency domain and uses Fourier transform to translate back into time domain (that is at least how I understand it). I think already Xenakis has been doing something similar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

shirime said:


> I thought 'magic squares' were a maths thing? Surely, the whole point of him using some technique is a personal choice that shouldn't even need to be understood from a listener's perspective. Heck, no one would probably even hear how 'magic squares' were used at all. Similarly, we can't exactly hear structural key relationships in the prelude of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde, but it sounds good enough (to many people) that no one ever really needs to bother learning about how and why Wagner might arrive at/pass through certain keys in order to enjoy his music.


True. If it sounds good, that's the point. But if it means spending hours deciphering some arcane system or combing through scores and commentary before I can even understand one particular composer's idiosyncratic language, personally, I don't have time for that luxury anymore.

Having said that, there is music I really like and don't necessarily know why. I really like the spectralists. I don't understand all that they're doing, but it speaks to me, and, as you said, that's good enough.


----------



## Madiel

Ivan Fedele
L'orizzonte di Elettra
per violino elettrico a cinque corde, live electronics e orchestra

Francesco D'Orazio violino
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai
Marco Angius


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Lutoslawski, Baczewicz, Schnittke, Dutilleux are the frontier to which I am willing to go, but this spectralism is just too abstract for me. I find it rather interesting theoretically, not musically. I have done some spectral analyses myself (scientifically not musically related) and the spectralism seems to be the analysis of music in the frequency domain, or rather the composer composes in the frequency domain and uses Fourier transform to translate back into time domain (that is at least how I understand it). I think already Xenakis has been doing something similar.


Well, al the composers you mention in the first sentence seem to have more of a traditionally 'linear' quality to their music as it progresses through time. Yeah, I agree that sometimes there is a danger for a composer to get over-obsessed with just analysis sound spectra that the essence of music as we know it can sometimes get s little lost. Another composer, Haas, sometimes associated with spectralism (although not really spectralist) seems to prefer a more intuitive approach to pitch more _inspired_ by overtone series and microtones rather than derive his material from any frequency/spectrum analysis. Personally, I think his music is a bit gimmicky despite being less scientific about his whole process.


----------



## Jacck

on second thought, I kind of like this - Gérard Grisey ‎- Partiels




but not all of the spectral music is as interesting as this.


----------



## Merl

A classic performance. Nuff said.


----------



## philoctetes

KenOC said:


> Bruckner Symphony No. 5, Celibidache. I keep trying to like Bruckner and he keeps foiling me.
> 
> Ken, Celibidache has become too ponderous for me lately, but Rosbaud has sounded pretty good.
> 
> This morning's highlight was Debasish Bhattacharya on Hindustani Slide Guitar...


----------



## pmsummer

COMÉDIE ET TRAGÉDIE, VOL. 1
_Orchestral Music for the Theatre_
*Jean-Baptiste Lully - Marin Marais - Jean-Féry Rebel*
Tempesta di Mare
Philadelphia Baroque Orchestra
Gwyn Roberts, Richard Stone - directors
Emlyn Ngai - concertmaster
_
Chaconne_


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
_LeStrange Viols_

Olde Focus


----------



## KenOC

philoctetes said:


> This morning's highlight was Debasish Bhattacharya on Hindustani Slide Guitar...


I went to one of his concerts a couple of years ago. Superb! He started out as a small child with a Hawaiian lap slide guitar. His current instruments (which include a steel-stringed lap ukulele) are all of his own invention.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA CUM JOCUNDITATE
_Visions of Joy - The Chapel of Hieronymous Bosch_
*Pierre de la Rue*
Cappella Pratensis
Stratton Bull - director
Wim Diepenhorst - organ
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Trio*

It's been too long since I've heard this. I guess neglect happens when a piece is noninsistent, not overly dramatic, and just stands in a corner being lovely.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Magnard, Hymn a la Justice, Plasson










A stirring piece in a vibrant performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## pmsummer

AHN-PLUGGED
*Henji Bunch - Astor Piazzolla - Leonard Bernstein - Eric Ewazen - Michael Nyman - David Bowie/Pat Metheny*
Ahn Trio
Maria Ahn - cello
Lucia Ahn - piano
Angella Ahn - violin​_
EMI Classics_


----------



## RogerExcellent

Britten: Peter Grimes



















I hope you get the message:kiss: Todd.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Just ran out to check the mail (thunderstorms passing through) and found this:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Cross post from Exploring Contemporary Composers



shirime said:


> Lovely so far. I am enjoying the way Dalbavie seems to combine rather contemporary orchestration methods with a sort of modal pitch language that establishes and temporary 'modal centres' to deviate and grow out from without any binding law limiting the harmonies that can be explored.


----------



## deprofundis

*I'm currently listening to the lovely harrpiscords of anonymeous composer, from Piierre Attaingnant printer of a book, sweet
Tonight i received a good friend, has a respectful host i offered him ''Triple Sec'' it's an orange alcohol liquor, like 2-3 glasses each whit fresh spring water, new ice,.Since he is a metalhead on a non-classical level we listen to:: Bongripper,,Pagan Altar(eponymeous classic),,, Bedemon,, ii had fun him too, gooddnight Folks & take care ok..
*
:tiphat:.


----------



## bejart

Today's lineup ---


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Andras Schiff (piano) performing; Haydn - Piano Sonatas Nos. 59-62


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur conducting; Richard Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Hermann Baumann (horn)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Gershwin*: Girl Crazy-Suite; Oh, Kay!-Ouvertüre; Funny Face-Ouvertüre; Let 'em Eat Cake-Ouvertüre; Ouvertüre & Wintergreen for President aus "Of Thee I Sing"; 3 Preludes; Rhapsodie Nr. 2 For piano & Orchestra (Ralph Votapek, Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler)


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6 (complete)


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Rossini *& Verdi Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two further operas from Prokofiev today.

Poor Sergei - despite composing some fine operas he wasn't very lucky when it came to having them produced.

The first work here, about a deluded girl who thinks that the man of her desires is an angel in human form, was earmarked for a 1926 Berlin premiere in Berlin under the baton of Bruno Walter, but it didn't happen and the opera was never performed during the composer's lifetime.

The second was a conscious attempt by Prokofiev to write a 'Soviet' opera, three years after his return to Russia. The story is set in a Ukrainian village at the beginning of the Civil War, not long after the new Bolshevik government pulled Russia out of WWI.

Semyon Kotko is a soldier who comes home from the front in the hope of marrying the village elder's daughter. When a detachment of marauding German soldiers arrive, the reactionary elder betrays any perceived radicals to them, and they are hung. Semyon, himself denounced by the elder, escapes and forms a partisan movement which returns to the village after the Germans are given orders to leave. The elder, who is now suddenly without protection, is executed and, amidst general rejoicing, the marriage between his daughter and Semyon is anticipated ahead of the Red Army's arrival to establish control in the area.

The work was staged in 1940 after a delay due to the arrest of theatre director Vsevolod Meyerhold, but the omens were still bad - by the time it was premiered in Moscow not only had the hapless Meyerhold been shot but the non-aggression pact between the USSR and Germany was in full swing, so the German soldiers in the opera had to be replaced by Ukrainian separatists. The official reaction to the work was not positive (the Meyerhold connection almost certainly went against it), and the opera slid away from view.

_The Fiery Angel_ - opera in five acts op. 37 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, based on the novel by Valery Bryusov] (1919-23 - rev. 1926-27):










_Semyon Kotko_ - opera in five acts op.81 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev and Valentin Katayev, after a story by the latter] (1939):


----------



## Guest

*Spahlinger*'s _Farben der Frühe_

No fancy tricks or techniques here, just seven pianos in all their glory. Since I first heard this piece earlier this year it's quickly become a favourite in the piano repertoire. The music has a strongly elemental power to it. It makes for a really fun listening experience with surround sound. Highly recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Alexander Gibson conducting; Mozart: Violin Concerto* No. 3 & Violin Sonatas

Henryk Szeryng (Violin),* Ingrid Haebler (Piano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Listening to *Widmann*'s Viola Concerto for the first time. I like this more than other works I've heard of his so far.


----------



## Score reader

*Richard Strauss - Salome 
Herbert Von Karajan 
Wiener Philarmoniker*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gloria Coates, Symphony No. 14*

I've heard this several times, but this time I'm listening with headphones. In music this dense/diffuse/whatever you call it, headphones reveal more details.


----------



## Rogerx

Grant Llewellyn conducting; Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125/Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119*

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski* (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Madiel

Pateras is eclectic, daring, fearless: great!


----------



## Flamme

https://player.allclassical.org/
*Three Bavarian Dances

Elgar, Edward

London Philharmonic Orchestra

Adrian Boult*


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, i'M currently listening to my lastest purchased *Guillaume Dufay music for St..Anthony de padua*, by binchois consort, very good, have a nice days folks.


----------



## Rogerx

David Hill conducting; Howells: Stabat Mater

Benjamin Hulett (tenor), Alison Hill (soprano)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

shirime said:


> *Spahlinger*'s _Farben der Frühe_
> 
> No fancy tricks or techniques here, just seven pianos in all their glory. Since I first heard this piece earlier this year it's quickly become a favourite in the piano repertoire. The music has a strongly elemental power to it. It makes for a really fun listening experience with surround sound. Highly recommended!


Thanks for the info on the surround sound! I have a couple of other NEOS SACDs with a discrete surround mix. I look forward to checking this one out.


----------



## Madiel

Rameau
Piéces de clavecin en concerts
Trevor Pinnock, Rachel Podger, Jonathan Manson

a desert island CD


----------



## kyjo

Once again, I'm so behind on posting my recent listening!

*Martucci - Piano Concerto no. 2:*









An attractive, big-boned concerto with lots of fine ideas.

*Ginastera- String Quartet no. 2:*









This quartet picks up where the splendid first quartet left off with its rough-hewn energy in the outer movements and surreal atmospheres in the inner ones. The liner notes reveal that Ginastera uses serial techniques at points in the work, but this wasn't too much of an impediment to my enjoyment of it.

*Ravel - Piano Trio:*









A ravishing performance of this masterwork which I am so thrilled to be playing this summer!

*Boulanger - Psalm 130 Du fond de l'abîme:*










WOW! This was a magnificent discovery! This epic work begins in the abysmal depths and rises to several ecstatic climaxes before ending on a defiantly tragic note. Just my kind of music! It is a real tragedy that Boulanger died so young. 

*Bax - Symphony no. 1:*









Another epic, riveting work. This is Bax's most succinct symphony and probably my favorite of the seven - it's not as prone to the occasional "wanderings" of the later ones. It's dark, gripping, and superbly orchestrated. It's hard to imagine that John Williams hadn't heard it before writing his _Star Wars_ scores! Is there anything more bone-chillingly mysterious than the opening of that second movement? Lloyd-Jones and the RSNO give a fantastic performance.


----------



## kyjo

*Schubert - String Quartet no. 15:*









It's difficult not to be awestruck by the sheer mastery of this profoundly affecting work. The statement of the main theme of the first movement by the first violin over tremolos from the rest of the quartet never fails to bring a tear to my eye in its quivering vulnerability. Not to mention the shocking outbursts in the center of the slow movement. The Belcea Quartet, one of my favorite groups active today, gives a magnificently intense performance.

*Forsyth - Viola Concerto:*









Though not on the level of the magnificent accompanying Bowen concerto, the Forsyth is a really attractive, tuneful work which is performed with the utmost artistry by Lawrence Power.

*Casella - Italia:*










This is a highly enjoyable, high-octane romp which references the famous tune _Funiculì, Funiculà_. Botstein and the ASO give a spirited performance, but the string section (understandably!) struggles with some of the difficult passage-work.

*Guarnieri - Dança Brasileira (Orquestra Sinfônica Brasileira/Roberto Minczuk):*






This highly infectious, catchy piece would make a great encore for any concert program. At just 2 1/2 minutes, it's too short!

*Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E♭ major St. Anne (orch. by Schoenberg):*









I always love Schoenberg's orchestrations and arrangements, and this is certainly no exception. He takes Bach's organ work and dresses it up in magnificent (yet never overblown) orchestral colors that still maintain a clarity of line.


----------



## Sonata

Digging deeper into my unlistened to pile:

*Bellini: La Straniera*. 
Renato Scotto in very fine voice in this one. More audience noise than I'd like, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## kyjo

*Cherubini - String Quartet no. 5:*









This completely exceeded my expectations! Cherubini draws from a deep well of inspired invention in this constantly interesting and surprising work. Highlights include the lyrically touching slow movement and the stunning trio section of the scherzo where the first violin spins an ethereally floating melodic line over _sul ponticello_ tremolos from the rest of the quartet. If Cherubini's other quartets are nearly this good, I must hear them!

*Pärt - Tabula Rasa:*









Hypnotic and meditative music played with great integrity and commitment.

*Martinů - Concerto for flute, violin, and orchestra:*









Only Martinů could write a double concerto for these two instruments that's so interesting and engaging. The dialogue between both soloists and the orchestra is colorful and lively in the outer movements, and more melancholy in the slow movement. The double concerto for violin and piano, on another disc in this great series, is even better!

*Boughton - Symphony no. 3:*









This staunchly conservative symphony from the 1930s is much more akin to Elgar than to VW and other contemporary British composers. I didn't find too many of the ideas very memorable or compelling, but there is some powerful brass writing throughout and impressive bass drum thwacks in the finale. My favorite movement was actually the exuberantly infectious scherzo, which is almost like Dvorak's _Slavonic Dances_ meets Elgar's _Cockaigne Overture_ - great fun!

*Guarnieri - Symphony no. 3:*









Guarnieri's musical language adopts Brazilian folk material in a way not dissimilar to Villa-Lobos, but marries it to tighter structures than the senior composer, and to great effect. The outer movements are characterized by riveting rhythmic energy, while the central movement contains mysterious lyricism. A great discovery!


----------



## Guest

Still stuck on this release:










The Elegy for cello and piano, and the Violin Sonata No 1. Lodeon/Collard and Dumay/Collard. Both beautifully performed. The piano and cello version of the Elegy generally works better for me. The violin sonata is a contrast to the cello sonatas in that there is a fairly intense piano part. I guess the ability of the violin to cut through the texture allows for a more elaborate piano part.

The middle 70's sound is a bit brittle, but generally honest. Quite frankly, the fact that the dynamics are a bit truncated makes it more listenable compared to some of the state-of-the-art recordings where you ears are punished by extreme dynamics, as if the violin is held against your eardrums.

Also, Magnard, Chant Funebre










Remarkable that a 15 minute piece sustains the same basic mood throughout. Still, moving, melodic with interesting harmonies and orchestration.


----------



## Jacck

*Lars-Erik Larsson - God In Disguise
Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra 
Tchaikovsky Symphony 5 (Ormandy)
Ives - Piano Sonata 1 + 2 - both were higly pleasant jazzy piano improvisations
Peterson-Berger Symphony 3
Beethoven - Septet
Zelenka - Magnificat
Bach - some harpsichord partitas*


----------



## Sonata

I finished the 21 album set of Haydn's string quartets by Angeles string quartet last week, and I'm already diving into more Haydn:

*Haydn Complete Symphonies: Antal Dorati*








Haydn Symphonies 1-5 today.


----------



## D Smith

Corelli: Sonatas, op. 5. Banchini, Gohl, Contini. Beautifully performed on period instruments and recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote
*

Kempe is the one who finally got me listening to Strauss. :clap:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I just realized that I have three recordings of Bruckner's 5th by Jochum. 

I appreciate the enthusiasm lately for Jochum's recordings of the 5th around here. It's notable that different people seem to be enthused about different recordings.

I haven't paid much attention to these because back in the '90s someone elsewhere said Jochum didn't "get" Bruckner's 5th, so I trusted him got my 5ths from other sources.

Now I'm diving back in with the Dresden recording.


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> *Bax - Symphony no. 1:*
> 
> View attachment 104855
> 
> 
> Another epic, riveting work. This is Bax's most succinct symphony and probably my favorite of the seven - it's not as prone to the occasional "wanderings" of the later ones. It's dark, gripping, and superbly orchestrated. It's hard to imagine that John Williams hadn't heard it before writing his _Star Wars_ scores! Is there anything more bone-chillingly mysterious than the opening of that second movement? Lloyd-Jones and the RSNO give a fantastic performance.


It's easily my favorite too because of what you say: it's not diffuse as the others, and that slow movement is to die for! My predilect recording of it is by Thomson on Chandos, I feel it's more epic and spacious.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> *Lars-Erik Larsson - God In Disguise
> Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra
> Tchaikovsky Symphony 5 (Ormandy)
> Peterson-Berger Symphony 3
> *


Four works I like very much. The Peterson-Berger is achingly beautiful, possibly his best symphony.


----------



## kyjo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Piano Trio*
> 
> It's been too long since I've heard this. I guess neglect happens when a piece is noninsistent, not overly dramatic, and just stands in a corner being lovely.


Was just listening to this excellent recording!


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Magnard, Hymn a la Justice, Plasson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stirring piece in a vibrant performance.


A thrilling work!


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos
> 
> Lynn Harrell (cello)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


A great recording! Herbert's Cello Concerto no. 2 is a wonderful work which influenced the Dvorak concerto.


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> It's easily my favorite too because of what you say: it's not diffuse as the others, and that slow movement is to die for! My predilect recording of it is by Thomson on Chandos, I feel it's more epic and spacious.


I really _want_ to love the later Bax symphonies, and they have some really great moments (e.g. the ending of the 3rd), but they're simply too diffuse to consistently keep my attention. The 1st Symphony, on the other hand, had me gripped throughout.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Milhaud - Symphonies nos. 5 and 6*

Radio sinfonieorchester Basel / Alun Francis










This is one of my favorite discs. Why Milhaud's works aren't as highly regarded I will never understand. This is music with a purpose; at times sensitive and pastoral and at others dramatic and passionate. Milhaud was in the US at the time he wrote both symphonies in the 1950s and the works certainly have an openness that one would characterize as American. The symphonies do really sound "Franco-American." Just listen to that beautiful string writing in the beginning of the first movement of Symphony no. 6. But however one may label these symphonies, they are wonderful pieces that should be programmed by the more progressive orchestras, and if not, at the very least the dozens of TC posters who recognize darn good symphonic compositions might give it a listen.


----------



## Guest

cougarjuno said:


> *Milhaud - Symphonies nos. 5 and 6*
> 
> Radio sinfonieorchester Basel / Alun Francis
> 
> This is one of my favorite discs. Why Milhaud's works aren't as highly regarded I will never understand. This is music with a purpose; at times sensitive and pastoral and at others dramatic and passionate. Milhaud was in the US at the time he wrote both symphonies in the 1950s and the works certainly have an openness that one would characterize as American. The symphonies do really sound "Franco-American." Just listen to that beautiful string writing in the beginning of the first movement of Symphony no. 6. But however one may label these symphonies, they are wonderful pieces that should be programmed by the more progressive orchestras, and if not, at the very least the dozens of TC posters who recognize darn good symphonic compositions might give it a listen.


I started listening to these discs earlier this year. But I was sort of disappointed that Milhaud put on his serious "symphonic hat" and the works didn't have the outrageous jauntiness of his chamber music or concerti. I have to resume, I think I got up to symphony No 4.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> I finished the 21 album set of Haydn's string quartets by Angeles string quartet last week, and I'm already diving into more Haydn:
> 
> *Haydn Complete Symphonies: Antal Dorati*
> 
> Haydn Symphonies 1-5 today.


I'm usually a big fan of Dorati, but I haven't warmed to his Haydn. These days I find myself listening to David Russel Davies' set, or to Harnoncourt, Bruggen or other HIP or PI groups.


----------



## Guest

Madiel said:


> View attachment 104850
> 
> 
> Pateras is eclectic, daring, fearless: great!


Omg another Pateras fan??? Seeing his music in concert back in 2010 was what first sparked my passion for contemporary music.


----------



## bejart

Selections from today ---


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro De Maria (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## deprofundis

I*'m currently goeing to bed soon,,, but before, ii need one heck of a good graindelavoix album:Cesus Alexander Agricola & his conntemporaries, to me this album by affored mention ensemble is top notch one of there best yet equall to Cypriano de Rore: music has artiist starving dog
*
I rate them 10 outt of 10, very good album, and my opinion is based on analysiis and fact and multiple listen,, im not biias because this is an ensemble i like these album are very great i warmly recommended them to eventual buyer seeking a joyride of polyphony.Take care folks and sweet dreams too from deprofundis salute you.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts; Offenbach ouvertures.

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Thanks for the info on the surround sound! I have a couple of other NEOS SACDs with a discrete surround mix. I look forward to checking this one out.


Well it's very effective here; something this piece really needs! What NEOS SACDs do you own?


----------



## Rogerx

Kees Bakels conducting; Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## Haydn man

Something outside my normal listening, but I am finding this enjoyable and accessible 
I shall look for some more of Part's music to explore


----------



## Rogerx

E. Garcia Asensio conducting; Teresa Berganza: Zarzuela Castiza

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms - Double Concerto
Martinů - Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Mendelssohn - String Quartet 5
Henze - Symphony 7
Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe
+ some Bach*


----------



## Taggart

Light, airy - beautiful.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night: a strangely unbalanced choice. I started with the Rachmaninov 4th concerto but had noticed the Rihm quite nearby on my shelves and, although I enjoyed the concerto, was waiting to remind myself of the Rihm. It took a minute or two to adjust but I was pulled in remarkably quickly albeit at the loss of the after-feelings of the Rachmaninov. As an evening concert the mix didn't work but I enjoyed two excellent records.


----------



## St Matthew

After listening to the Brahms quartets (love them :kiss: ) then onto a beloved Mendelssohn Quartet:






Two of the greatest romantic composers IMO


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Madiel

Carl Nielsen
Symphony #5
SFSO directed by Blomstedt

I can't remember how many years have passed since the last time I heard a Nielsen symphony, seeing how well they are doing in the ongoing discussion polls I've said to myself, let's see if those old CD's are still playable, I am always open to change my appreciation of music, alas the result is that the CD's work fine, but the music continues to be dead to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104875
> 
> 
> Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra.


How would you compare these performances with Vanska's earlier set? I like both but they are very different.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I just realized that I have three recordings of Bruckner's 5th by Jochum.
> 
> I appreciate the enthusiasm lately for Jochum's recordings of the 5th around here. It's notable that different people seem to be enthused about different recordings.
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to these because back in the '90s someone elsewhere said Jochum didn't "get" Bruckner's 5th, so I trusted him got my 5ths from other sources.
> 
> Now I'm diving back in with the Dresden recording.
> 
> View attachment 104865


For me it is the Concertgebouw recording that is especially good. It just seems to have been one of those moments when something special happened.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques
> *
> View attachment 104836


A great record!


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> How would you compare these performances with Vanska's earlier set? I like both but they are very different.


I am sorry I can't tell you, I have only these .
( These suits me fine, great sound)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I have the Naxos recording of his 3rd and 4th string quartets. As soon as the liner notes mentioned that he was composing using "magic squares," whatever that is, I turned off. I don't have time to learn another esoteric musical language. That was it for me as far as his music.


I never pay much attention to the compositional technique or theories until I like the music (and often not even then). I suspect composers often do not expect is to worry about these things: if the theory works it will do its job without our needing to worry about it. This said, I do not know the quartets.

I think the thing with Max's earlier symphonies was that many found them rather dry - they found few hooks to draw them in - but I must confess I do sometimes enjoy them. The 6th is conservative and more obviously populist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm usually a big fan of Dorati, but I haven't warmed to his Haydn.


Whew! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello,, i'm currently listening to one of the best 16 century master of organ, , you should purchased it, if you like organ works that is
The name of the album is: *Hassller|Luython|Hassler,, Organ Recital ,perforrmed by Jaroslav Tuma.Very good album from 1990, i warmly recommended this gem..*

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I never pay much attention to the compositional technique or theories until I like the music (and often not even then). I suspect composers often do not expect is to worry about these things: if the theory works it will do its job without our needing to worry about it.


True. But it still bothers me that he's doing something and I can't pick it up without having to slog down to the university music library. I used to do that all the time - I even became friends with the music librarian - but nowadays, time is my enemy.

Anyway, magic squares or not, at your and Shirime's spurring, I'm trying it again.


----------



## Rogerx

Isabelle Faust (violin) and Alexander Melnikov (piano) performing; Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3.


----------



## Vasks

*Elsner - Overture to "The Echo in the Wood" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin/Ginzburg - Waltz, Op.34, No.2 (Kleigel/Naxos)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 1 (Wroblewski/Sterling)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two modern American works for the stage this afternoon by John Adams and Philip Glass.

Adams's _El Niño_ is an interesting account of the nativity and its aftermath, using not just conventional biblical and liturgical sources but also predominantly 20th century Latin American texts of a broadly maternal nature which give the work a more contemporary perspective in terms of narrative while also complementing the music itself.

_Akhnaten_ is an opera set largely in three distinct periods during the reign of the eponymous Egyptian pharaoh, whose introduction of a new kind of religious worship focusing on the sun as a supreme entity divided the country.

Glass uses a neat device in which the roles of Akhnaten and his consort Nefertiti are sung by countertenor and contralto respectively, so when they sing together their vocal harmonising creates the impression that the pharaoh and his queen are as one in terms of their devotion to each other as well as sharing Akhnaten's vision. That said, there isn't that much actual sung text - the opera itself is more to do with the cause and effect of Akhnaten's reforms as depicted via a scribe's narrative rather than being a conventional musical biography of the pharaoh's life.

The work comes around full circle as the funeral procession of the first act signifying the death of the previous pharaoh returns at the end, where it is joined by the spirits of Akhnaten, Nefertiti and the pharaoh's mother to the modern-day backdrop of the ruins of Akhnaten's capital city.

_El Niño_ - 'nativity oratorio' in two acts [Libretto: various biblical, liturgical and Latin American poetic sources] (1999-2000):


_Akhnaten_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Philip Glass (in association with Shalom Goldman, Robert Israel and Richard Riddell), from various ancient sources, _Psalm CIV_ plus Fodor's and Frommer's travel guides to Egypt] (1980-83):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

Beecham's style reminds me of someone who is an old friend of Haydn whom the composer calls after a long day of young bucks trying to prove themselves by being clever and innovative, and they sit back in easy chairs and relax while talking about the score.


----------



## haydnguy

*Rued Langgaard*

The Symphonies (16)

I have never listened to these except piecemeal. I've decided to listen to them one after another to get the feel of the diversity of his symphonies.


----------



## Guest

This classic album


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Kallweit conducting; Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Christian Beuse (bassoon)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
24 Preludes Op.11

Maria Lettberg

Miniature masterpieces from Scriabin's early period.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Stabat Mater*

This recording is really well done. The scoring is very spare and there are just a few voices, which could be boring in the wrong hands. Robert King's forces present this with the right proportion of emotion and skill, and the voices interact with the instruments on equal terms.


----------



## Sonata

cougarjuno said:


> *Milhaud - Symphonies nos. 5 and 6*
> 
> Radio sinfonieorchester Basel / Alun Francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite discs. Why Milhaud's works aren't as highly regarded I will never understand. This is music with a purpose; at times sensitive and pastoral and at others dramatic and passionate. Milhaud was in the US at the time he wrote both symphonies in the 1950s and the works certainly have an openness that one would characterize as American. The symphonies do really sound "Franco-American." Just listen to that beautiful string writing in the beginning of the first movement of Symphony no. 6. But however one may label these symphonies, they are wonderful pieces that should be programmed by the more progressive orchestras, and if not, at the very least the dozens of TC posters who recognize darn good symphonic compositions might give it a listen.


Good to know, I will make a point to try his music


----------



## kyjo

cougarjuno said:


> *Milhaud - Symphonies nos. 5 and 6*
> 
> Radio sinfonieorchester Basel / Alun Francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite discs. Why Milhaud's works aren't as highly regarded I will never understand. This is music with a purpose; at times sensitive and pastoral and at others dramatic and passionate. Milhaud was in the US at the time he wrote both symphonies in the 1950s and the works certainly have an openness that one would characterize as American. The symphonies do really sound "Franco-American." Just listen to that beautiful string writing in the beginning of the first movement of Symphony no. 6. But however one may label these symphonies, they are wonderful pieces that should be programmed by the more progressive orchestras, and if not, at the very least the dozens of TC posters who recognize darn good symphonic compositions might give it a listen.


Well, I must go listen to these symphonies ASAP! I've only heard one Milhaud symphony - the 1st - so far, and it struck me as pleasant but not too compelling, but I'm sure his later symphonies hold greater rewards.


----------



## MattB

Pavarotti At Carnegie Hall (1988)

John Wustman (piano)
Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> Also correct. Good job, two out of two! Grisey has some very cool solo works I love as well. I gotta mention again that Dufourt is also an excellent composer _associated_ with the whole 'spectralist' thing.


Yes! I know some of Dufourt's music as well. Now I'm going to have to programme some into my listening.


----------



## Guest

So much music I want to listen to, but just can't escape the Faure sonatas.

This disc, Osostowicz/Tomes.










Really beautiful violin tone and synergy between the violin and piano. Engineering is very fine. This has surpassed the Dumay/Collard recording in my affection. So far have only listened to the first sonata. The second sonata is next.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Elena Souliotis (Classic Recitals)

Donizetti: (Anna Bolena)

Verdi: Macbeth/ Luisa Miller/ Un ballo in maschera

Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Recorded: RCA Studio A, Rome, September 1966.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 20 K 293c (or K 303)*
Rachel Podger, Gary Cooper

The first movement of this one is especially entertaining, even on the nonmodern instruments being used.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Violin Concertos 
Salomon: Romance

Simon Standage, violin
English Concert / Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms Klavierstucke Op. 118 (x6) and 119 (x4).


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Tchaikovsky* Symph. 5, Slavonic March, Eugene Onegin Waltz & Polonaise
Antal Dorati


----------



## MusicSybarite

Madiel said:


> Carl Nielsen
> Symphony #5
> SFSO directed by Blomstedt
> 
> I can't remember how many years have passed since the last time I heard a Nielsen symphony, seeing how well they are doing in the ongoing discussion polls I've said to myself, let's see if those old CD's are still playable, I am always open to change my appreciation of music, alas the result is that the CD's work fine, but the music continues to be dead to me.


It's curious because this symphony is one of my top favorites ever. Its uniqueness regarding its construction and the huge power it deploys are features that struck me enormously.


----------



## MusicSybarite

haydnguy said:


> *Rued Langgaard*
> 
> The Symphonies (16)
> 
> I have never listened to these except piecemeal. I've decided to listen to them one after another to get the feel of the diversity of his symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 104878


Very good. Well done!


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing Brahms 2nd Serenade and 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:










I wanted to get a copy of this before buying a new CD was impossible. I've got Schwarz's version on Delos but really wanted to hear Hanson conducting his music himself.
This and 8 other discs in the mailbox made me feel like a little kid getting presents.


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Symphony Nr. 4 in D minor, op. 120 (first version of 1841).

One of my favorite symphonies, period.


----------



## deprofundis

Goodnight, before i take a nap for 6 hours, i will tell you gems,, i'm listening both of the albums are priceless:
*Cpo release* of* Jacobus Regnart sacred music* , is whiteout a doupt , a keeper , mezmerizing offering, glorieous offering buy it pls,, iit's amazing.

The second album is:
*Guillaume Dufay motets* album on *Blue Heron label*, another solid release, keep an eye on these two releases, there fabuleous!

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ, harpsichord
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, before i takke a nap for 6 hours, i will tell you gems,, i'M listening both of the albums are priceless:
> *Cpo release* of* Jacobus Regnart sacred music* , is whiteout a doupt , a keeper , mezmerizing offering, glorieous offering buy it pls,, iit's amazing.
> 
> :tiphat:


I forgot about Rednart. I have a Hyperion CD of his works hidden behind my John Coltrane anthology. I need to dig that one out again.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Punto AKA Jan Vaclav Stich (1746-1803): Horn Concerto No.5 in F Major

Antonin Hradil leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Radek Baborek, horn


----------



## Rogerx

Willem van Otterloo conducting; Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor & Kinderszenen

Clara Haskil (piano)

The Hague Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Wanderer performing; Haydn: Piano Trios


----------



## deprofundis

_Darn insomnia , i can't sleep, i accidently lost my prescription papper for pills ,sleep pills  , darn once again it's complicated to have them they sent a fax to doctor but he is still in vacancy, so im screwd.But the purpose of this post is music so let's rolls...
_
*The program for tonight from Brabant ensemble until the sunrise perhaps i fall asleep,hope so, I will listen to Brabant favorite offering of mine,, JJacquet of Mantua, Atoine Brumel, Cristobal de Morales,, 3 great titles on Hyperion of the might of Brabant ensemble... goodnight folksss, i would like to sleep, i thought of hitting myseelf whit a small wooden hammer , just like in cartoon,, i need some rest , the body his tired ,not the mind, so im exausted but not enought to sleep,boomer and i was active all day, crap, but anywaay 
*
i salute you guys :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Eybler Quartet performing; Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18 Nos 1-3.


----------



## Rogerx

Pina Carmirelli (violin) and conducting; Vivaldi: The Four Seasons.
I Musici


----------



## Jacck

Monteverdi - Vespers, "Vespro della Beata Vergine" 1610
I listened to this whole thing yesterday in one go with headphones, in darkness and with closed eyes and this 400 years old music is one of the most beautiful things I ever heard. It is just awesome

Nielsen Symphony 5
my third listen to it. A great symphony, pretty unique in terms of atmosphere

Johann Ludwig Krebs. Concerto in B minor for Harpsichord, Oboe, Strings & b.c.
this is a really great late baroque piece. One of the best baroque pieces next to Bach.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night (after an earlier mention in this thread):









As noted it (the symphony - but actually the fillers as well) is an attractive work that should appeal to a fairly broad audience.


----------



## Rogerx

Yuuko Shiokawa (violin), Erich Höbarth (viola), Miklós Perényi (cello), András Schiff (piano) performing;
Mozart: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time again - Karol Szymanowski's final opera followed by Harrison Birtwistle's first.

The first, concerning the 12th century King of Sicily's spiritual turmoil in response to a Dionysian philosophy promoted by a pagan shepherd within his kingdom, is fairly static action-wise but the music is multi-textured, sounding mystical and even exotic at times. The second is a total whizz-bang from start to finish - a jagged, vicious, and nightmarish take on the old puppet show, but with a whiff of dark humour and even pathos.

_Król Roger (King Roger)_ - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto: Karol Szymanowski and Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz, adapted from the former's novel _Ephebos_] (1918-24):


_Punch and Judy_ - 'comical tragedy'/'tragical comedy' in one act [Libretto: Stephen Pruslin] (1966-67):


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47, /Symphony No. 2 in D major

Shlomo Mintz violin.

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## chill782002

Bartok - String Quartet No 2

Juilliard Quartet

Recorded 1950


----------



## Enthusiast

Ligeti Etudes - Just about everyone acknowledges the greatness of this music mostly composed at the end of the 20th century. Aimard is a big favourite among pianists for me.


----------



## Vasks

An album I haven't heard in a long time:


----------



## Guest

Felt the need for a Faure antidote. Settled on Martinu String Trios 1 and 2, Belkova Trio



















The first trio pleased me very much. The first movement of the five movement structure has an irresistible energy and the second is a very seductively dissonant and sensuous slow movement. It ends with a sort of moto perpetuo. The overall structure is more like a suite than a sonata. The second trio didn't do it for me. The first movement seems uninspired, with the "Martinu melody" appearing in a sort of uninteresting way and with a longer, less intense slow movement. I don't think chamber music is generally my favorite part of Martinu's output.

The performances are good. They are a serious group, despite the silly glamour shots on the album covers.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of a work that is special to me: Britten's Les Illuminations, both sung by sopranos. Hannigan is a very subtle artist and much of what she does in her account is beautiful and fresh. But Gauvin seems closer to the spirit of the work as we know it from the great recording by Pears and Britten (the later one is, I think, exceptional). Both are very rewarding.

















One can be suspicious of Britten's penchant for setting poems from the past but he chooses well and sets them wonderfully.


----------



## Sonata

Listening to the blockbuster bel canto opera Norma yesterday had me craving the OTHER big dramatic bel canto blockbuster:
*Donizetti's Lucia Di Lammermoor*
with Anna Moffo, Carlo Bergonzi, Mario Sereni, and Ezio Flagello, conducted by Gerges Pretre


----------



## Enthusiast

A student of (among others) Tristan Murail, Anderson attracted a lot of attention in Britain a while back. I'm not sure we hear so much about him now but he is still quite young (under 60!).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

I was listening to Karajan's recording of this, kind of half bored. At the used CD store, I picked up the Jansons recording. Driving away, I started listening, and I was so blown away, I turned around at the next offramp and got all the rest of his Tchaikovsky recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-The two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> I was listening to Karajan's recording of this, kind of half bored. At the used CD store, I picked up the Jansons recording. Driving away, I started listening, and I was so blown away, I turned around at the next offramp and got all the rest of his Tchaikovsky recordings.


Amen. I just bought Jansons' entire Tchaikovsky symphony set via eBay, and they're all fabulous. BTW, he has a new recording of the 6th with the SOdBR that is equally terrific - he seems to have a real feel for Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Classicalinheart

Brahms: Piano Quintet In F Minor, Op.34 - 4. Finale


----------



## Joe B

1st spin....in yesterday's mail:


----------



## Joe B

1st spin....also in yesterday's mail:


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i spoiling myself whit two awesome releases of* ensemble Singer Pur*:
*- Factor orbis (2009) a compilation of renaissance finest exponent, done state of the art, fameux= fabuleous
- Lasso :Motets
*
Oh Singer Pur i love you , your sutch a force to reckon whit , a great ensemble, polyphony at is very best.
Goodnight folks and take care , discover these fine albums like i did , you wont be deceived or disapointed,, there top notch.

:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Gubaidulina: Seven Words for bayan cello and strings. Spivakov/Moscow Virtuosi. Fascinating piece that really grips you by Gubaidulina. An excellent Schnittke concerto on this disc too.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio 1790 performing; Kozeluch: Three Piano Trios


----------



## deprofundis

ah...dear friends & followers hello and tonight.. yes tonight , im listening to one of my favorite all time master ,Jacquet(jacques?) of Mantua(Mantoue ,northern france) so his name most have been *Jacques de Mantoue* , a town France, anyway...

*Folks ,i happen to have considerable Mantoue works some instrumental too, an usual godly polyphony of great beauty.*

:tiphat: bonsoir = goodnight


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


> 1st spin....also in yesterday's mail:


One of my very favorite discs - fantastic music, performances, and sound. Arnold's 5th is one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th century as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kyjo

*Arnold - Violin Sonata no. 2* and *Five Pieces for Violin and Piano:*









The sonata starts off strongly but ends up not really getting off the ground during its short 7-minute duration. In the Five Pieces, the standout movement is definitely the _Ballad_, a gorgeously melancholic piece which brings to mind the lyrical moments from his symphonies.

*Novak - Eight Nocturnes for mezzo-soprano and orchestra:*









These are magically atmospheric songs - my favorite was the first, _Stars in the Water_, with its imaginative use of the celesta.

*Taneyev - Piano Trio:*









This is a slighter work than his magnificent Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet, but contains some good ideas, particularly in the energetic second movement (which is, ingeniously, a scherzo with a set of variations as its "trio").

*Sinding - Symphony no. 1:*









A fine discovery! The first movement has a memorable main theme and a bracing quality that brings to mind the respective movement of Dvorak's 7th (both are in D minor and 6/8 time). The slow movement is solemn, without a hint of sentimentality, and the third movement has an energetic, rustic feel. As is sometimes the case with lesser-known Romantic symphonies, the finale is a bit of a let-down and "goes through the motions" quite a bit.

*Piston - Symphony no. 2:*









One of my favorite works by an American composer. The first movement has an overall broad, Sibelian quality that is offset by the memorably jaunty, "populist" secondary theme (described by Rob Barnett of MusicWeb as a "hick dance" ). The slow movement is one of my favorite slow movements in the symphonic repertoire - beginning gently with "wide open spaces" wind solos over a carpet of strings but eventually rising to an anguished climax. The brief finale rounds things up in a kinetically energetic fashion, if a bit out of touch with the atmospheric and emotional elements of the previous two movements. MTT and the BSO give a splendid performance on all counts.


----------



## Rogerx

Jorge Rotter conducting; Méhul: Symphony No. 1 and 2

Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-The two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


........and again this morning!


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.2
Glorious recording, well worth exploring Bax's music if you are not familiar with it


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor & Tragic Overture, Op. 81

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jacck

J.S.Bach - Mass in B minor
I listened to a recording that I have not heard before - René Jacobs, RIAS Kammerchor, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin - this version was so much better than the one I heard before. I gives new depth and beauty to this timeless masterpiece.

A .Vivaldi Gloria in D major RV 589, John Eliot Gardiner

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Great Mass in C minor
it seems that Mozart finally clicked with me. This is a great mass. Although not as contrapunctually rich as Bach, it compensates with the richness of its melodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10

Margaret Price (soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone), José van Dam (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder*
Kirsten Flagstad & Gerald Moore

*Hugo Wolf & Richard Strauss: Various Lieder*
Hermann Prey & Gerald Moore

Two of my favourite vocalists performing with one of the greatest accompanists of all time. Phenomenal music and performances.


----------



## Guest

I can't remember the first time I listened to the music of *Adriana Hölszky*, but I do remember being impressed by her vocal writing in particular; her choral music is probably the best recent choral music to my ears. The pieces on this disc feature voice, but with a colourful variety of other instruments where she is just as strong in terms of exploiting idiomatic timbres.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Schneider conducting; Mozart: Concerto No. 10 for two pianos & Piano Concerto No. 12 & Piano Trio No. 3

Rudolf Serkin (piano), Peter Serkin (piano), Jaime Laredo (violin), Madeline Foley (cello)

Marlboro Festival Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two late 20th century British operas.

The first is based on the legend of a man made from clay who is created in order to protect the Jewish population in Prague but after being both shunned and provoked turns against the ones he is supposed to protect.

The second is a riches to rags story of a disgraced society woman (largely based on the Duchess of Argyll) who falls on hard times after a series of indiscretions led to scandal and a very public divorce.

_Golem_ - chamber opera in two parts [Libretto: John Casken and Pierre Audi, after the Eastern European Jewish folk legend] (1986-88):


_Powder Her Face_ - chamber opera in two acts op.14 [Libretto: Philip Hensher] (1994-95):


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Two late 20th century British operas.
> 
> The first is based on the legend of a man made from clay who is created in order to protect the Jewish population in Prague but after being both shunned and provoked turns against the ones he is supposed to protect.
> 
> The second is a riches to rags story of a disgraced society woman (largely based on the Duchess of Argyll) who falls on hard times after a series of indiscretions led to scandal and a very public divorce.
> 
> _Golem_ - chamber opera in two parts [Libretto: John Casken and Pierre Audi, after the Eastern European Jewish folk legend] (1986-88):
> 
> 
> _Powder Her Face_ - chamber opera in two acts op.14 [Libretto: Philip Hensher] (1994-95):


Nice! I have been aware of _Golem_'s existence for a little while, but I didn't know there was a recording of it.


----------



## Guest

Some very energetic music by *Thorsten Encke* performed by a variety of different musicians and ensembles including his own chamber orchestra based on Hannover, Musica Assoluta. I'm currently composing a piece for them which they will premiere in September, so listening to this is very inspiring!










Here is the back cover which has some more details about the performers and pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Maxim Emelyanychev conducting; In War & Peace

Harmony Through Music by Handel/ Purcell/ Monteverdi etc.

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo)

Il Pomo d'Oro.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Sonata

*Bantok: Sappho & Sapphic Poem*








Gorgeous cover art, and pretty wonderful music to boot. I purchased this album about 5 years ago, listened twice and set it aside. It did not appeal at the time. Revisiting this album today has been great, it is very sensual, lush music. I simply needed time and additional listening experience to expand my sonic horizons. Fans of Strauss orchestral songs should really like this one. A thanks to St. Luke's Guild of Ohio, I believe he originally posted about this album years ago which prompted that initial purchase.


----------



## elgar's ghost

shirime said:


> Nice! I have been aware of _Golem_'s existence for a little while, but I didn't know there was a recording of it.


Unfortunately it's a bit pricey on Amazon's Australian website but if a reasonably-priced used copy becomes available snap it up!
Used copies of the Virgin edition are cheap on the UK site right now but I'm guessing that postage costs would be prohibitive.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Unfortunately it's a bit pricey on Amazon's Australian website but if a reasonably-priced used copy becomes available snap it up!
> Used copies of the Virgin edition are cheap on the UK site right now but I'm guessing that postage costs would be prohibitive.


What do you think of the opera itself?


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Il Mondo della luna" (Huss/Koch)
Carvalho - Toccata in G minor (Sebestyen/Hungaroton)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade in D, K. 185 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Markus Becker (piano) performing; Dussek - 3 Piano Sonatas


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF ELEGANCE
_18th Century Music for Flute & Strings_
*J.C. Bach - F.J. Hatden - J.S. Bach - F.A. Hoffmeister - I. Pleyel*
The Galeazzi Ensemble

_London Independent_


----------



## elgar's ghost

_'What do you think of the opera itself?'_

This is the fourth time I've listened to it and the sound-world gains more appeal with each listen - the music is often knotty but not impenetrable and in places evokes the arcane aspects of the story really well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sessions, Symphony No. 2*

My wife is out shopping, so it's time to pull out something she wouldn't want me to play without headphones. Actually, just being into the first movement, this is pretty accessible, being chromatic and rhythmically active without losing a basic sense of tonality.


----------



## Guest

Magnard, Symphony No 4, Plasson.










Very fine stuff.

I got to know this symphony through this Plasson recording, then sort of forgot it after listening to Sanderling and Ossonce. But coming back, Plasson is quite good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony*

I finally get to hear this for the first time. I'm listening to the first movement, and it's lovely. Then it occurs to me, maybe I should look this up on Wiki. Oh, rats, it's a tone poem. I hate tone poems. Now I have to bury myself in some outline and try to figure out where Astarte pops up, who this Alpine fairy is, and who Arimanes is. I liked it better when it was just music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Spending Friday night at home so it's two more operas for me.

Henze's work features a group of anthropomorphic cats in the late Victorian era, some of whom represent the pompous and occasionally hypocritical _Royal Society for the Protection of Rats_. The society's membership also includes an orphan mouse, Louise, who happens to have more common sense than all the cats put together.

The central plot is a love triangle featuring the aristocratic president-elect of the society (Lord Puff), his impressionable new wife (Minette) and her happy-go-lucky admirer (Tom), and the attempts of the president-elect's rakish and impoverished nephew (Arnold) to inherit Lord Puff's money by taking advantage of the ensuing scandal with the aid of his devious creditor, Jones. Musically, it's not a million miles away from Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_.

Much has been written and spoken about the astounding later period of Leoš Janáček's career - for the last dozen or so years of his life great works seem to just tumble out from him one after the other, and this bleak but moving opera, set in a mid-19th century Siberian prison camp, is one of the finest of them all. Apart from leaving a symphonic work unfinished FtHotD was Janáček's final word - although the full score was ready, he was still making amendments to the fair copy up until the day he died.

_The English Cat_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: Edward Bond, based on a story by Honoré de Balzac] (1980-83 - rev. 1990):



_Z mrtvého domu (From the House of the Dead)_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Leoš Janáček, after a novel by Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1927-28 inc.):


----------



## bharbeke

Re: Manxfeeder's post above:

Can't you just listen to it as regular music anyway, or create your own story? If Fantasia can make the Pastoral Symphony into a mythological Greek party, I think you have license to treat the music any way you want in your head.

*Mozart: Davidde penitente*
Krisztina Laki & Nicole Fallien, sopranos; Hans Peter Blochwitz, tenor; Nederlands Kamerkoor, choir; La petite bande, conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken

*Mozart: Lucio Silla*
Lothar Odinius, Adam Fischer, Ars Nova, Danish Radio Sinfonietta

My Mozart listening has been mostly pleasant but not outstanding recently. The same goes for the two works above, but as they are larger-scale works, I thought I would bring them up in this thread. In Lucio Silla, my favorite arias were "Vieni ov'amor t'invita", "Il tenero momento", and "De' piu superbi il core".


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Re: Manxfeeder's post above:
> 
> Can't you just listen to it as regular music anyway, or create your own story? If Fantasia can make the Pastoral Symphony into a mythological Greek party, I think you have license to treat the music any way you want in your head.


I think I'm too OCD to depart from his script.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Schlagobers Waltz, Josephslegende, Ein Heldenleben.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Beethoven's Opus 10 Sonatas (Nos 1, 2 & 3) - Michael Korstick.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 18*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*


----------



## Malx

A couple of mainstream Symphony recordings:
Firstly - Schumann Symphony No 4 from Herreweghe followed by Beethoven Symphony No 8 from Abbado trying his best to make the Berlin PO sound like a HIP orchestra.


----------



## Josquin13

I was surprised to read that Eugen Jochum didn't get Bruckner's 5th. I've never heard anyone say that before. In his lifetime, Jochum was known for his readings of the Bruckner 5. For example, the early Concertgebouw recording from the 1960s has long been considered a 'classic'; while others esteem Jochum's live 1980s Bruckner 5th from the Concertgebouw, on Tahra, as one of the most spiritually deep 5ths ever caught on tape. I think both performances are among the best Bruckner 5s I've heard myself, and both show Jochum's Bruckner at its best, IMO, especially the Tahra recording. However, to each their own.

My recent listening:

1. I've continued getting to know Vagn Holmboe's Chamber Concertos and Symphonies. These are some of his better works I think.

https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...r=1-1&keywords=vagn+holmboe+chamber+concertos

2. I also listened to Darius Milhaud's 2 Violin Concertos, which are new to me. I'm afraid I didn't respond favorably. I have a high opinion of Milhaud's beautiful Violin Sonata No. 2, so it surprised me that these works were more or less virtuosic showpieces. I had expected more. After all, Milhaud was a violinist himself (& it shows in his sonata). So, no, I wouldn't say these are among his most inspired works. It's not the performance either, which is good.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XTZMRJG/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

What I'd really like to explore, at some point, are Milhaud's 16 string quartets, but the Quatour Parisii box set has been so hard to find at a reasonable price. (I thought I'd bought at one point, at a good price, but the vendor canceled on me.) I hope it'll get reissued soon.

3. I also listened to a Rubicon label release of a French pianist that is new to me, Julien Brocal. Brocal plays the music of Mompou and Ravel on this CD. He was a student of Maria-Joao Pires, whose playing I've liked for decades. Brocal has plenty of technical skill, that's for sure. On first impression, I liked his Mompou more than his Ravel, which was a bit too fast for me, at least in the Miroirs. It was interesting though. Ravel couldn't have played the Miroirs with such dazzling virtuosity (judging by Ravel's piano rolls), so I wonder what he would have thought of Brocal's performance.

https://www.amazon.com/Reflections-...&qid=1529706565&sr=1-1&keywords=Julien+Brocal

4. I've also been giving another try to Oliver Messiaen's Catalogue d'oiseaux. Years ago, Anatol Ugorski couldn't turn me onto this music. So now I'm trying pianist Häkon Austbø, whose Debussy is very good. I've heard Austbø's approach to Messiaen is slightly more romantic than other pianists, so I thought he might win me over. It's strange, Messiaen can write such imaginative, interesting music at times, and then at other times, he loses me a bit. Maybe Catalogue d 'oiseaux isn't music that's meant to be listened to one piece after another, but I did like certain pieces & passages.

https://www.amazon.com/Messiaen-Cat...sr=1-4-catcorr&keywords=Hakon+Austbo+messiaen

5, 6, 7. On other days, I listened to Lydia Mordkovitch playing Shostakovich Violin Concertos 1 & 2, Handel's Alcina (the Auger/Hickox recording), and Debussy Chamber music played by the Nash Ensemble, which is one of their better recordings I think:

https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...7163&sr=1-1&keywords=Mordkovitch+shostakovich
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Kuhlm...529707192&sr=1-3&keywords=alcina+handel+auger

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Pian...id=1529707404&sr=1-36&keywords=debussy+virgin
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Clou...&sr=1-1&keywords=nash+ensemble+debussy+virgin
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Rave...qid=1529707339&sr=1-6&keywords=debussy+virgin

8. I also listened to the solo piano music of Vagn Holmboe and Joonas Kokkonen--both recordings kept my interest:

https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Pian...529708440&sr=1-5&keywords=holmboe+piano+music
https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Works-...8&sr=1-3&keywords=joonas+kokkonen+piano+music

9, 10, 11. Finally, I listened to Ensemble Daedalus and De Labyrintho sing the music of Orlando di Lasso, or Orlandus Lassus, Rolande di Lassus, Roland Lattre, etc.--his Oracula, or works based on prophetic texts. First, the "Prophetiae Sibyllarum" (sung by De Labyrintho), and secondly, to my knowledge the only recording ever made of "Lectiones sacrae novem" (sung by Daedalus):

https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Oracu...8&qid=1529708123&sr=1-1&keywords=lassus+alpha






I finished with one of Lassus' masterpieces, the seven Penitential Psalms, sung by the Hilliard Ensemble, who were accompanied on instruments by the Kees Boeke Consort:

https://www.amazon.com/Franco-Flemi...2036&sr=1-5&keywords=hilliard+ensemble++erato


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, tonight im listening to the beauty of graindelavoix Motets :from nortthern France manuscripts of cambrai , i had this download allready since a while but decided to buy the cd.

Anecdote we me an a depressive friend will listen to it tonight, he said to me im out of everything cash , ciggies, food.. so i said hey! pal why dont you come i will help you out dude.

:tiphat:


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Magnard, Symphony No 4, Plasson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fine stuff.
> 
> I got to know this symphony through this Plasson recording, then sort of forgot it after listening to Sanderling and Ossonce. But coming back, Plasson is quite good.


The 4th is Magnard's finest symphony and a masterpiece in my view. The chorale-like climax of the finale is overwhelmingly moving and is one of many touching moments in this unique work.


----------



## kyjo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony*
> 
> I finally get to hear this for the first time. I'm listening to the first movement, and it's lovely. Then it occurs to me, maybe I should look this up on Wiki. Oh, rats, it's a tone poem. I hate tone poems. Now I have to bury myself in some outline and try to figure out where Astarte pops up, who this Alpine fairy is, and who Arimanes is. I liked it better when it was just music.


Sometimes it's better just to ignore the narrative and simply enjoy the wonderful music.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovich's "String Quartet #8":


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mozart: Violin Concerto Nos. 4 & 7/

David Garrett (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Dawn Upshaw singing "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight folks im currently listening to foggy composers of ars subtilior era , *the great Solage* who work for the duke of Berry,, whit the awesome ricercar cd *''le cercle des fumeux'',ensemble santenay* and the following album *ensemble de caelis,* and i honnor these great women vocalist, since i love them, nice work ladie's, your work is exequo= equal,, both are awesome , elegant, stylish releases whit incredible talents,, thanks , merci ,danke

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Istvan Kertesz conducting; Dvorak: Symphony no 4
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman performing; Debussy: Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## deprofundis

Since kick in now and than, every two days, im cyclic i dont know , you guys know i have chronic insomnia, and i lack in benzodiazepine= anxiolitic(spare me for this detail) so whiteout it since i clean the house so darn hard i most had trew the prescription papper away in garbages(oops), how stupid  but minor detail on whit the music since i can sleep more music of foreign & ancient lore... shawll we...

Im doeing a marathon *all four cds of superbe box-*--set on outhere called* ''Figures of Harmony''* than the other one dedicated to this awesome music tha is ars subtilior* '' Vertue Contra Furrore'' 3 cds*...
Im supposed or the pharmacy supposed to recived fax from doctor, this ain't happening so far i had to wait next monday f(word) mind my language please im frustrated,, if im still awake after 7 cds of ars subtilior ,,i will listen to the wionder of ars vetus --ars nova,, a marathon whit *: Knights,Maids,miracles 5 cds box-set* on la reverdie.Goodnight folks has for me im still awake for 12hour or so, i will see sunshine for glimpse, at least let's see positivism in insomnia(if there is any?), than i will knock wood= go to sleep eventually for christ sake please...

Take care Folks :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader) perfroming; Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## agoukass

Telemann: Oboe Concertos

Puskunigis / St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Liszt: A Faust Symphony
Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## Malx

This morning's listening started with some Rameau from Herreweghe:









Then for the Saturday Symphony - Dvorak Symphony No 4 - LSO, Kertesz.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Pianoconcertos 22 & 23

Academy of st. Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner.

These recordings have never lost their attraction.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more 20th century operas today.

Peter Maxwell Davies's _Resurrection_ is a surreal work centred around the callous rebuilding of a young man (represented by a silent dummy) whose fairly conventional and generally mild faults are criticised by his family. As a result these 'faults' are excised by a team of surgeons, each of whom has two self-serving political, judicial or religious alter-egos who vie for how best to recreate him. The surgeons' combined efforts make things worse and the result is a new Antichrist who symbolises all that's negative in the present day. The work contains 'signposts' in the form of an increasingly bizarre series of TV commercials, which highlight the cynical, almost dystopian state of the world in which the story is set.

The combined effect of the plot's off-kilter qualities and the inclusion of some rather dated sounding rock/pop music make the work seem like a skewed futuristic morality tale crossed with Ken Russell's _Tommy_ movie - in fact, I reckon Ken Russell would have had an absolute blast with this.

Hugo Weisgall was one of those composers who seemed to be well-regarded but remains rather underrepresented on disc. His work here is a kind of 'play within a play' situation, but with a twist. Set in a small theatre during the 1950s, a musical director is rehearsing his cast for a new Weisgall work called _The Temptation of St. Anthony_ when six strangers appear - they say they have parts to portray but need a director to do them justice. The director agrees to listen to their story as he is making little headway with the Weisgall work, which the original cast aren't keen on (nice self-deprecatory touch there...).

Their own story is a rather unpleasant tragedy, and as it is acted out it gives the distinct impression that the six characters are in fact playing out a real-life scenario. Once the rehearsal is over there is a powercut, and when the lights come back on the six have disappeared. Once the director is alone he thinks he hears one of the six again but sees nothing, leaving him to wonder whether he imagined the whole thing.

_Resurrection_ - opera in one act with a prologue. [Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1986):


_Six Characters in Search of an Author_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Denis Johnston, after a play by Luigi Pirendello] (1953-56):


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> t let's see positivism in insomnia(if there is any?)


That's terrible. I have struggled with insomnia all my life, and it stinks. And I've also had doctors not call in prescriptions on time, and that's frustrating also. All I can offer you is sympathy, prayers, and good thoughts for the next couple days.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## chill782002

Ives - Symphony No 3

Neville Marriner / The Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Recorded 1975


----------



## Jacck

*Josquin Des Prez: Miserere mei Deus
Jan Dismas Zelenka - Requiem in c-moll ZWV 45
J.S.Bach Trio Sonatas for Organ BWV 525-530
Nielsen - Symphony 4
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> *Josquin Des Prez: Miserere mei Deus
> Jan Dismas Zelenka - Requiem in c-moll ZWV 45
> J.S.Bach Trio Sonatas for Organ BWV 525-530
> Nielsen - Symphony 4
> *


That's a nice playlist!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## bejart

Yesterday's lineup ---


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in B Minor, D.125

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with the L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Regnart, Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae*


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Timon of Athens" (Thomas/Chandos)
Holborne - Five Selections from "Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Aers" (Savall/Alia Vox)
Greene - Pieces in A minor from "Lessons for the Harpsichord" (Schrader/Cedille)
Jenkins - The Newark Siege (Ensemble Jerome Hantai/Naive)
Purcell - Suite in C (Steele-Perkins/EMI)*


----------



## Rogerx

Geoffrey Burleson (piano) performing; Saint-Saëns: Complete Piano Études


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## MattB

Borodin: Complete Piano Music

Marco Rapetti
Giampaolo Nuti
Daniela De Santis


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Major, KV 515

Melos Quartet with Franz Beyer on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## deprofundis

Thank you very mutch *Manxfeeder*, for support, your so kind


----------



## Malx

Elgar conducting Elgar - Froissart/ Cockaigne (In London Town)/ In The South Concert Overtures plus Interludes from Falstaff.
From this wonderful box set:


----------



## Enthusiast

Peter Eotvos was a composer who I know a few pieces of as they were fillers on a couple of CDs that I had and also as he is a good conductor. But this is a CD of only his music ("Music for percussion and chamber ensemble"). It includes three pieces: _Psalm 151 (in memoriam Frank Zappa)_; _Psy_ and _Triangel_, the last one being the major piece. Attractive and effective music, often quite gentle.


----------



## senza sordino

Some odds and ends this past couple of days. No pattern or theme.

Ives A Symphony New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1: Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question. My new disk









Stravinsky Violin Concerto, Honegger Pacific 231, Honegger Rugby, Martin Violin Concerto, Stravinsky Circus Polka This is a fabulous disk









Magnard Piano Trio, Violin Sonata. The violin sonata is an impressive piece of music 









Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 1, Bartok Piano Concerto no 3, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3









Schumann Fantasiestüke, Ravel Sonatine, Ravel Gaspard de la nuit


----------



## deprofundis

_Thank god, jesus answer my prayer, has you know i had st or trew my prescription pills anxiolitic (benzodiasepine) whiteout noticing like some fool, but i was driven to clean the house real real good, than this morning i woke up call the pharmacy ask if the doctor sent the fax for my prescription pills, they said no, i said ockay i have to wait until monday, and go by myself to hospital to get a new prescription...(but in my mind, i was like oh crap, im angry, after he once said i'm conscencieous whit my patient(i quote him) yah, you did not send the darn fax).. but good news i find an two old bottles of benzodiasepine anxiolitic there still good, i got plenty, to wait for my doctor call or fax...Thank god , mother of god,, allelouia amen!!
_
Im so happy, But since this is a currently listening post i will talk about what im listening* Dufay missa all of them, i* got like 8-10 missa by him he probably has more but , godbless lady & gentelmens what a sharp knife in the drawer one of the more edgy one...

Afterward i decide to listen to mighty* josquin* missa, he done great one too *missa hercules dux ferrariae and missa ave marie stella *remain favorite of mine i have two version of each(good one cpo, capella prathensis).Take care folks, i will finally sleep tonight im so happy.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Clarinet sonata No.2 George Pieterson - Hepzibah menuhin


----------



## Guest

*Monnet (1947)*

CD 10

*BIBILOLO (1997- 2000)*

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> _ but good news i find an two old bottles of benzodiasepine anxiolitic there still good, i got plenty, to wait for my doctor call or fax...Thank god , mother of god,, allelouia amen!!
> _


_

That's wonderful!_


----------



## Malx

Two Scandinavian concertos:

First - Nielsen, Flute Concerto - Robert Langevin, NYPO, Alan Gilbert (Recorded in concert at the Avery Fisher Hall).
Second - Melartin, Violin Concerto - John Storgards, Tampere PO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Continuing the Scandinavian Concerto theme, two more recent works - Fartein Valen's Violin Concerto from 1940 and the much more recent Arne Nordheim Violin Concerto composed in 1997.
Both works are played by Arve Tellefsen with the Oslo PO conducted by Christian Eggen. Both fine pieces in my opinion.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Erwin Schulhoff - Five Pieces for String Quartet. Among other works including two string quartets and Divertissement.

This movement from the Five Pieces: Alla Tango Milonga is filled with melancholy beauty and a magnificent final chord.


----------



## Malx

Another Scandinavian concerto this time the 1996 Piano Concerto from Per Norgard entitled "Concerto in due tempi", played admirably by Per Salo, who conquers some fiendish piano writing, with the Danish NRSO & Leif Segerstam.
I find Norgard a little more challenging to listen to but when you get into his sound world it is very rewarding - great modern music!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Sinfonia in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Marec Stilec leading the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra of Pardubice


----------



## St Matthew

Shostakovich's 13th Quartet, which is a massive onslaught of very dreary but mysterious expression. Often soaked in a melancholy sense of moodiness but never lacking a sense of growling intensity, love it!


----------



## Josquin13

Sometimes I find the albums that I treasured decades ago, I still treasure today. This is one of them. Pogorelich is brilliant in this music! I listened to it today in my car. Wow, is it ever stunning. A desert island disc in my collection:






Has anyone heard Pogorelich's new Beethoven recording?

His Haydn is also brilliant.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Piano Trio in D Major, VB 171

Lucia Negro, piano -- Jaap Schroeder, violin -- Kari Ottesen, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing; Haydn: Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Ormandy conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto in A Minor, Op. 102 & Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C Major, Op. 56

Eugene Istomin (piano), Isaac Stern (violin), Leonard Rose (cello)


----------



## Guest

Listening to this, thanks to Lisztian for bringing it up.



Lisztian said:


> Raphael Cendo _Introduction aux ténèbres_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended for fans of contemporary classical! If you can't be bothered listening to the whole thing the last part is probably the most impressive.
> 
> Other works I've heard from him are good too, and I've never seen him mentioned...


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listeninng to* a beautiful double cd, medieval Finland music, we find one cd 1 religious or ithurgic music* most be some sort of gregorian chants, cd 2 is about secllars music, songs, nice offering really, and i like Finns has a human species, there not trouble makers, they behaved,nice country.. Take care Friends & followers and Finns.

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Hewitt (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto & French Overture etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Diego Fasolis conducting; Saint-Saëns - Messe de Requiem

Marie-Paule Dotti (soprano), Guillemette Laurens (mezzo-soprano), Luca Lombardo (tenor), Nicolas Testé (bass)

Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.


----------



## Guest

A collection of works for guitar quartet (standard instruments rather than the full guitar family).

*Haas* _Guitar Quartet_ 
is on right now. It's just his usual gimmicks, not exactly my favourite kind of music but it's a nice and easy tune
*Furrer* _Fragmentos de un libro futuro_ 
is a composition I enjoy a *lot*. Maybe it's one of my favourite Furrer pieces, who knows. His treatment of the instruments exploit a huge range of timbres and articulations beyond what is considered 'normal playing technique.'
The other works on this disc I am less familiar with, having only heard them once before:
*Hidalgo* _Kampftanz_
*Oehring* _Mich.Stille._
*Hechtle* _Linie mit Schraffur_


----------



## Malx

A remarkable work for unusual solo instruments, I keep returning to this piece and my enjoyment grows with each playing.

Hauker Tomasson, 'Skima' concerto for two double basses and orchestra (2001-2) - Havardur Tryggvason & Valur Palsson (double bass), Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Bernhardur Wilkinson.


----------



## Jacck

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Dona Nobis Pacem
this is absolutely a great work, very beautiful

Krzysztof Penderecki - St. Luke Passion 
this is stunning. It might be the best piece that Penderecki produced

Robert Schumann - RequiemOp.148
I knew Schumann primarily as the composer of piano music. Now I started discovering his choral music and I am surprised at the great quality of it, whether this requiem or his _Mass _or _Das Paradies Und Die Peri_ or _Szenen aus Goethes Faust_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD's #9 & #10:










Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: The Washington Chorus and Orchestra
Conductor: Robert Shafer
Composer: Antonin Dvorak
Recording: Recorded 11/12/2000-11/14/2000, Center for the Performing Arts, Washington, DC 
Format: CD (DDD-2002 HNH International Ltd.)
Label: Brilliant (2017)


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - Petrushka

Leopold Stokowski / Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1937


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Tchaikovsky* Symph. 4, Bernard Haitink. Love you Bernard


----------



## Guest

After clicking around a little bit on Spotify, I came across this composer, *Lucia Ronchetti*, so I am listening to her music now. Liking what I am hearing so far! She also has a highly informative website which is worth having a look at. She is very active as a composer of opera and theatrical music works.


----------



## Joe B

Symphony #3:


----------



## Guest

*Holmboe*

CD 4

String quartets 10,11 & 12


----------



## Rogerx

Teodor Currentzis conducting; Shostakovich: Piano Concertos & Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and String orchestra .

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Roy Harris, Violin Concerto - Tamsin Waley-Cohen, BBC SO, Andrew Litton.
Harris stretches his material a bit thin, I believe if the piece was a little less long-winded it would work better.









John Foulds, Apotheosis (music poem no 4 for violin and orchestra) & Mirage (music poem no 5 for orchestra) - Daniel Hope (violin), City of Birmingham SO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Piet Kee who died recently

Eight (short) Preludes and Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Wallenstein conducting; Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2.

Arthur Rubinstein (piano)

Symphony of the Air.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Sonata

*Massente: Esclarmonde*, with Joan Sutherland


----------



## Guest

A fascinating work! First time really listening to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Fontane performing; Beethoven, Smetana and Schaeuble: Piano trio's


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Cyrano de Bergerac Overture (Chailly/London)
Lyatoshynsky - Symphony #4 (Kuchar/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another fine work by Eotvos ... and a pretty well excellent Beethoven 5 (certainly in my top 10 for this work): Eotvos is a fine conductor.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Teodor Currentzis conducting; Shostakovich: Piano Concertos & Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and String orchestra .
> 
> Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)
> 
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


This should be a dream given the people involved and it was very well received. Somehow, though, it never convinced me in the concertos (the sonata is great): they seem to want us to take the works more seriously than I am inclined to. What do you make of it?


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> This should be a dream given the people involved and it was very well received. Somehow, though, it never convinced me in the concertos (the sonata is great): they seem to want us to take the works more seriously than I am inclined to. What do you make of it?


Agree about the concertos, the Chandos recording with the Shostakovich family is my favotite.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> A fascinating work! First time really listening to it.


Better late than never.


----------



## kyjo

*Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge (orch. version):*









Vaughan Williams' orchestration is quite colorful and sensitive, but I overall prefer the added intimacy and intensity of the chamber version. A superb work either way, though!

*Bridge - Cello Sonata:*









An eloquent, passionate work - almost Faure-like at times in its harmonic elusiveness. One can see why it's programmed with Faure and Debussy sonatas on this disc. Isserlis and Shih give a masterful performance.

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto no. 2:*









An epic, majestic work with a beautiful slow movement featuring solos from the principal violinist and cellist. IMO, it deserves to be programmed as often as the much more famous first PC. Postnikova and Rozhdestvensky give a fiery performance.

*Hanson - Merry Mount Suite* and *Symphony no. 2 Romantic:*









The Merry Mount Suite consists of a magnificently imposing _Overture_, a playful _Children's Dance_, a throbbing _Love Scene_ (recalling the 2nd Symphony), and the whirling _Maypole Dances_. I really ought to go listen to the whole opera! The 2nd Symphony - one of my all-time favorite works - receives a fine performance, even if some spots aren't ideally paced. The one spot in this work that always takes my breath away is near the end, after the grand restatement of the "big tune", when the bottom drops out and a lone string quartet continues playing the theme - so gorgeous!

*Braga Santos - Encruzilhada (Crossroads):*









This brief ballet dates from Braga Santos' later period and despite some spicy dissonances, it's more accessible than most of his other works written around the same time. It's strongly rhythmic and folksy and contains some haunting melodies.


----------



## Judith

kyjo said:


> *Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge (orch. version):*
> 
> View attachment 104994
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams' orchestration is quite colorful and sensitive, but I overall prefer the added intimacy and intensity of the chamber version. A superb work either way, though!
> 
> *Bridge - Cello Sonata:*
> 
> View attachment 104995
> 
> 
> An eloquent, passionate work - almost Faure-like at times in its harmonic elusiveness. One can see why it's programmed with Faure and Debussy sonatas on this disc. Isserlis and Shih give a masterful performance.
> 
> *Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto no. 2:*
> 
> View attachment 104996
> 
> 
> An epic, majestic work with a beautiful slow movement featuring solos from the principal violinist and cellist. IMO, it deserves to be programmed as often as the much more famous first PC. Postnikova and Rozhdestvensky give a fiery performance.
> 
> *Hanson - Merry Mount Suite* and *Symphony no. 2 Romantic:*
> 
> View attachment 104997
> 
> 
> The Merry Mount Suite consists of a magnificently imposing _Overture_, a playful _Children's Dance_, a throbbing _Love Scene_ (recalling the 2nd Symphony), and the whirling _Maypole Dances_. I really ought to go listen to the whole opera! The 2nd Symphony - one of my all-time favorite works - receives a fine performance, even if some spots aren't ideally paced. The one spot in this work that always takes my breath away is near the end, after the grand restatement of the "big tune", when the bottom drops out and a lone string quartet continues playing the theme - so gorgeous!
> 
> *Braga Santos - Encruzilhada (Crossroads):*
> 
> View attachment 104998
> 
> 
> This brief ballet dates from Braga Santos' later period and despite some spicy dissonances, it's more accessible than most of his other works written around the same time. It's strongly rhythmic and folksy and contains some haunting melodies.


Have the Trench Cello CD. When I listen to it, makes me feel sad as it reminds me of the trenches and a makeshift cello being played. The soldiers made the best of a bad situation. Isserlis and Shih reflect this beautifully in this CD.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This should be a dream given the people involved and it was very well received. Somehow, though, it never convinced me in the concertos (the sonata is great): they seem to want us to take the works more seriously than I am inclined to. What do you make of it?


Mm - I rather like this disc but I don't really have any basis for comparison.


----------



## Malx

Concerto day continues with Berthold Goldschmidt:

Clarinet Concerto - Sabine Meyer, Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin, Yakov Kreizberg.
Violin Concerto - Chantal Juillet, Philharmonia Orchestra, Goldschmidt.


----------



## Enthusiast

A _very_ enjoyable Mahler 6.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Mm - I rather like this disc but I don't really have any basis for comparison.


It may be just me. But they are worksthat for me are just brilliant fun and not much more. I like many accounts of them (Argerich in 1, Alexeev in 2, Bronfman and Matsuev in both). But generally I love everything Currentzis does and think highly of Melnikov and, anyway, the critical acclaim for that record puts me in a minority!

Probably next time I listen to it I will suddenly find it clicking.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I only really like the overture. (first movement)


----------



## Janspe

*B. Martinů: Violin Concerto No. 1, H.226*
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Václav Neumann
Josef Suk, violin









I have long been familiar with Martinů's wonderful 2nd violin concerto, which has earned a well-deserved place in the repertoire of many a violinist. The 1st concerto, though, is a completely new discovery for me. Very interesting!


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO-Dvorak's 6th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## WVdave

Antal Dorati Conducting The Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra 
Brahms Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 73
Mercury Wing - SRW 18052, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Remastered, US, 1964.

Truly amazing how good these old Mercury LP's sound!


----------



## Malx

Final concerto of the day:
Sofia Gubaidulina, In tempus praesens - Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Better late than never.


Well, I like to think I'm not very old! Hopefully it's still early enough to listen to works by *Bruckner* for the first time...


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Symphony No.1
Leonard Bernstein & New York Philharmonic

via YouTube:


----------



## senza sordino

Patricia Kopatchinskaja Rapsodia, from Spotify.
I really enjoyed this album, it was a lot of fun to listen to. With the addition of cimbalom played by her father Viktor it gave the entire album a non classical feel, but I'd still call it classical. Some of the music is folk, but it some is classical. The family are from Moldova, and they do play as a gypsy band. Patricia is a remarkable violin player, lots of different styles in her repertoire. And sometimes her playing is so fast it's very difficult to hear all the notes.

Enescu Violin Sonata no 3 with piano. Ravel Tzigane for piano and cimbalom. And music by Ligeti and Kurtag, and some other music by composers I am not familiar with. 


















And here is a cimbalom, a large concert hammered dulcimer.


----------



## Guest

*Berio* _Formazioni_ conducted by Arturo Tamayo, whose performances of non-Xenakis repertoire I still need to exlore.... 

Fantastic stuff, though. A favourite Berio work of mine.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Cello Concerto in C Major

Tim Hugh on cello with the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## deprofundis

*ideal-box set 5 cd woaw,, fun anecdotes,, Merzbow*

Well tonight i'm listening to this awesome* Box-set on outhere diviision Arcana knights,Maids, Miracles : the spring of middle age..*.Story goes i meet a good frieend we drank a guiness canned and listen to the first cd,, i draw & pulled & read tarot to my friendS i charge em nothing , only guidance.. im tarot, and i had to tell you folks the ouija boaard i wanted to sell is sold,, i made 25$ i dont care , dont want it in the house, lisen i'm good cchristiaan, tarot ok, but ouija not, too witchrafty in a way so im proud of me..For now i got a positive moral i bought some ciggies since i help a wonded rich friends he pay me 75$ dollars to cleans is house wich was a mess. So today was a great day folks im happy since a long ttime,,, everything is fine well almost i need a new prescription papper for my medication anxiety = anxiolitic , but like i stated i found some stach some where in the house so im ok i guess for now.

so back to the music shawll we im at cd 2 of la reverdie affored mention cult box-set of five 5,,, mondo supremo,,, bene ..amen!

Take care guys, love yahs all friends & followers, and tell me subjections??,

*i wonder if Masami Akita of merzbow fame could remix some of my material it would be so *https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/the-sleeper cool, you personally know him ask him for me please thanks or arrigato tell him about my album


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky performing; Chopin Preludes, Ballades, Nocturnes.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Dennis Keene conducting; Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania.


----------



## janxharris

Carl Nielsen's 5th symphony - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I'm not sure what to make of it. Correct me if I am wrong but it does sound like Shostakovich somewhat.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Yevgeny Sudbin Plays Chopin*

Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Sudbin:À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Guest

I've recently been listening to the symphonies of Melartin and as I progressed to the third symphony they seemed to get better and better, with the third itself a masterpiece of harmony, orchestration and cyclic structure.










Now I have arrived at the 4th, and I am stunned at the decrease in quality in this work. That absolute low point for me was the slow movement (third). When I got the point where the solo soprano is singing that silly credenza against an accompaniment of some sort of glockenspiel I had to turn it off. I skipped to the finale, and the utterly banal choral that closes the work makes a pathetic comparison with the depth of feeling evident in the nominally similar close of Magnard's 4th symphony, which I recently listened to.

Hopefully the fifth will be a better experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Piotr Anderszewski (piano) performing; Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Carl Nielsen's 5th symphony - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I'm not sure what to make of it. Correct me if I am wrong but it does sound like Shostakovich somewhat.


maybe a little, but I think he has voice of his own. Inspired by the "nordic composers" thread in the polls, I started listening to Nielsen symphonies too. So far I listened to 6,5,4,3. I listened to the 3rd yesterday and liked it most of the 4 (but that might depend on my momentary mood etc). I quite like Nielsen.


----------



## Guest

Milhaud Symphonies 1-5 disappointed me because they were too straight-laced, too "symphonic," not my beloved crazy Milhaud. Today I listened to the 10th










This one put a smile on my face. Back to crazy polytonal Milhaud style! Hurray!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck

*Langgaard: Symphony #10 "Yon Hall of Thunder", BVN 298
Kurt Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper (1928)
Vaughan Williams - Introduction and Fugue for two pianos
*


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Strauss, R: *

Allein. Weh' ganz allein (from Elektra)
Was willst du, fremder Mensch? (from Elektra)
Elektra! Schwester! Komm mit uns! (from Elektra)

Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)
Inge Borkh (soprano), Frances Yeend (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley performing; Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonatensatz in B Flat Major D.28.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> 1st spin:


Beautiful cover art on this one!!









*Verdi: Il Trovatore, Herbert Von Karajan. Maria Callas,etc.*

Listening this one on recommendation of Greg Mitchell. It's actually the Warner Classics remastering, with the blue and yellow cover, but this cover art is so pretty, I had to post this one instead.


----------



## Rogerx

Takacs Quartet performing; Dvorak - String Quartet in F "The American" Op. 96; String Quartet in A flat Op. 105; 5 Bagatelles Op.47


----------



## Guest

*Hölszky* is a composer whose works I admire very much, but this is the first time hearing the other double concertos on this disc, by *Ingólfsson* and *Brass.*

I decided to listen to these because I don't know enough recordings conducted by Arturo Tamayo outside of his Xenakis recordings. He has done a lot for New Music..........


----------



## Vasks

_Primarily percussion on vinyl_

*Alling - Overture de Ballet (Ithaca Perc. Ens./Golden Crest)
Harrison - Song of Quetzalcoatl (Paul Price/Orion)
Orton - Cycle (composer/Mainstream)
Colgrass - Fantasy-Variations (NJ Perc. Ens/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.

.


----------



## eugeneonagain

shirime said:


> *Hölszky* is a composer whose works I admire very much, but this is the first time hearing the other double concertos on this disc, by *Ingólfsson* and *Brass.*
> 
> I decided to listen to these because I don't know enough recordings conducted by Arturo Tamayo outside of his Xenakis recordings. He has done a lot for New Music..........


I just listened to Nikolaus Brass's _Ohne Titel - fur Streichquartett_. Short and quite sombre.


----------



## eugeneonagain

This recording of Roussel's second violin sonata. The middle movement is superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Pier Giorgio Morandi conducting; Jonas Kaufmann: The Verdi Album.
Orchestra dell'Opera di Parma, Coro del Teatro Municipale di Piacenza.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lachenmann has a reputation for being a "difficult" composer. But I think this is a little unfair. His music is perhaps less like "music as we know it" than many composers' music is but it is hard not to be impressed and enthralled! I find it a lot less challenging to listen to than some Schoenberg or Elliott Carter (much as I love both)! It sometimes seems to me that the more recent music speaks to us more directly and this in turn makes the slightly older challenging music, when we return to it, seem more accessible, too. Does that make sense? Anyway, I have spent a couple of CDs worth of time on Lachenmann today and feel rather invigorated by it.


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6. Reiner/CSO. Still one of the best performances of the sixth, in my opinion. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

The previous recording of this box that I listened to was a composition of Mark Monnet "*BIBILOLO*
6 percussions électroniques
It was strange,nothing to hold on and yet it held my attention.





This cd is full of only short pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, String Quartet
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Delius, various works (CD 7)


----------



## Guest

Bruckner Symphony No 8.










This was a huge disappointment. When he recording started, I was thinking "this may be the best Bruckner 8 I have heard." But at some point in the middle of the movement the principal trumpet became absurdly loud. I know that a trumpet playing loudly can pierce through the sound of an orchestra, but this was ridiculous and it seemed obvious to me that the microphone placement and mix was giving the trumpet artificial prominence. There were passages were the entire orchestra was playing forte (horn and trombone sections included) and the principal trumpet was utterly drowning out the rest of the orchestra.

For contrast I put on Jochum's recording with Dresden on EMI and there was no problem (although aside from the audio issue I didn't think the interpretation was quite as compelling).


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg, String Quartet Op. 3, Kronos.


----------



## Malx

Silvestrov, Symphony No 4 - Lahti SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.
Another one of those discs I've neglected for too long.
Isn't it great when you revisit something from the past and it seems like a new purchase without the expense, or is that just me!


----------



## elgar's ghost

After immersing myself in 20th century opera recently I'm going to delve into Tchaikovsky's work over the next few days.

Symphony no. 2 [_Little Russian_] in C-minor op.17 (1872):










_The Tempest_ - symphonic fantasia after Shakespeare op.18 (1873):



Piano Concerto no.1 in B-flat minor op.23 (1875):



String Quartet Movement in B-flat WoO (1965):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.11 (1871):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.22 (1874):
String Quartet no.3 in E-flat minor op.30 (1876):










Symphony no.3 in [_Polish_] in D op.29 (1875):








***

(*** performed by Leningrad PO/Vladimir Rilov)


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Chamber Works

Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; King of the Stars (Zvezdoliki)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men's Chorus of the Boston Conservatory / Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to my lastest purchased on *Hyperion *label *Guillaume Dufay & the court of Savoy* annd it's exquisite

:tiphat:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Berlioz by Beecham...


----------



## Enthusiast

Being broke at the moment, I have been raiding my too-big collection of CDs, many of which I have only played two or three times since I bought them. Perhaps like for Malx, above, this has led to huge pleasure, almost discovery. Certainly, the focus of much of my listening over the last month or two has been CDs of contemporary music purchased over a ten year period (the rest of my collection is mostly a variety of accounts of more familiar works) and the experience will for ever live in my memory combined with what has been a great Summer so far!

But this CD is a relatively recent purchase. It is extraordinary! I don't know much about Machaut but some parts of this programme are evidently more Machaut than Holliger. But there is also some extraordinary music that is clearly very contemporary. The whole thing comes together powerfully, growing in gentle power as it develops. A wonderful piece (or programme)!


----------



## Malx

Schnittke, Violin Concerto No 3 - Oleh Krysa, Malmo SO, Eri Klas.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Raphael Ensemble performing Brahms Quintets 1 and 2.


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
*Rolf Lislevand* - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Schubert*: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Earlier today (in today's mail):


















An excellent disc to add to the Still section of the disc collection.


----------



## Joe B

Also earlier (also in today's mail):


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## chefmclean

Just back from holidays. Someone had some Darius Milhaud up earlier, so checking them out


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Lachenmann has a reputation for being a "difficult" composer. But I think this is a little unfair. His music is perhaps less like "music as we know it" than many composers' music is but it is hard not to be impressed and enthralled! I find it a lot less challenging to listen to than some Schoenberg or Elliott Carter (much as I love both)! It sometimes seems to me that the more recent music speaks to us more directly and this in turn makes the slightly older challenging music, when we return to it, seem more accessible, too. Does that make sense? Anyway, I have spent a couple of CDs worth of time on Lachenmann today and feel rather invigorated by it.


This is how I feel about his music as well. *Lachenmann* might have this effect, perhaps, because of his almost meta understanding of how his music exists in time and place, in relation to all other music around it (in the present and in history).

What I love most about his music is how direct it is in presenting the intrinsically musical sounds of instruments themselves, not just as a medium for music to be played on, but the instruments seem to _become_ the music to my ears.


----------



## Guest

This is a collection of chamber/ensemble works by Icelandic composer *Atli Ingólfsson*, whose music I have been enjoying since yesterday. From Wikipedia (and this sounds like a very accurate description to me): In his recent work he has increasingly explored the point of contact between timbre, harmony and rhythm, which in his first String Quartet (HZH) leads to a constant dissolution between prevalently timbral, harmonic, or rhythmic situations, all of them issued from the same structural matrix.'










Details on the back:


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> This is how I feel about his music as well. *Lachenmann* might have this effect, perhaps, because of his almost meta understanding of how his music exists in time and place, in relation to all other music around it (in the present and in history).
> 
> What I love most about his music is how direct it is in presenting the intrinsically musical sounds of instruments themselves, not just as a medium for music to be played on, but the instruments seem to _become_ the music to my ears.


This description intrigues me, as well as Wikipedia's description of him being "musique concrète instrumentale". Do you have any suggestions of pieces to begin with? Is it all acoustic?


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> This description intrigues me, as well as Wikipedia's description of him being "musique concrète instrumentale". Do you have any suggestions of pieces to begin with? Is it all acoustic?


Maybe _Pression_


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> Maybe _Pression_


This is absolutely wonderful. It sounds very natural, to reference another thread. It reminds me of the sounds of Russolo's Intonarumori.

Have you heard De Natura Sonorum by Bernard Parmegiani? That's probably my favorite example of musique concrète.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Donizetti - Roberto Devereux*

Beverly Sills, Peter Glossop, Robert Ilosfalvy, Beverly Wolff, et al

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera chorus
Conductor: Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> This is absolutely wonderful. It sounds very natural, to reference another thread. It reminds me of the sounds of Russolo's Intonarumori.
> 
> Have you heard De Natura Sonorum by Bernard Parmegiani? That's probably my favorite example of musique concrète.


Yes I do know it. 

Some of my favourite musique concrète works are by Daniel Blinkhorn, Denis Smalley and Natasha Barrett.


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> Yes I do know it.
> 
> Some of my favourite musique concrète works are by Daniel Blinkhorn, Denis Smalley and Natasha Barrett.


I should check them out. My musique concrète collection is lacking. To respond to the first thing you said to me, I love Oliveros and Radigue as well.


----------



## bejart

Selections from today ---


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver von Dohnanyi conductig; Kozeluch - Piano Concertos

Tomas Dratva (piano)

Slovak Sinfonietta Zilina


----------



## RogerExcellent

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet no. 1 in D major * Borodin.- String Quartet no. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Brahms: Handel Variations


----------



## RogerExcellent

Haydn: Symphonies 51/52/53

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Cello Sonatas

Lynn Harrell, cello
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Guest

First time listening to *Eckert*


----------



## Rogerx

Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Dessert island disc.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos
( disc 1)
Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Fredx2098

Listening to *Eugene Onegin* by Tchaikovsky to see if I remember an aria correctly.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> First time listening to *Eckert*


I have to say, these pieces really have a beautiful sense of flow to them, often growing from nothing to nothing, often soft but with a gradual increase and decrease in timbral intensity and dynamic. It sounds like the music is taking very slow, deep breaths that give life to each sound.

Now, listening to *Mendoza* for the first time:


----------



## Rogerx

Ivor Bolton conducting; Clementi: Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg.

The last leaves have fallen
The last horn has sounded


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Mendelssohn*: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
*Schumann*: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> Maybe _Pression_


I love this piece and this video. I love all the sounds you can make with stringed instruments. It sounds tangentially similar to Feldman. I've thought of composing pieces like this, but I don't know how I'd do that without using indeterminacy. I guess a little indeterminacy can be interesting; Feldman did some at first.


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> I love this piece and this video. I love all the sounds you can make with stringed instruments. It sounds tangentially similar to Feldman. I've thought of composing pieces like this, but I don't know how I'd do that without using indeterminacy. I guess a little indeterminacy can be interesting; Feldman did some at first.


You could also come up with your own notation system to describe each of the sounds


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> You could also come up with your own notation system to describe each of the sounds


I feel like any notation system short of pictures of what to do would be annoying to learn, and even then it would be indeterminate. Music is always a little indeterminate.

Though, I believe I have begun to compose in a similar way as Feldman. Using MuseScore shamefully as I have no music paper or real piano currently.

This forum and a lot of cough medicine has made a lot of things click in my mind.


----------



## Fredx2098

Fredx2098 said:


> This is absolutely wonderful. It sounds very natural, to reference another thread. It reminds me of the sounds of Russolo's Intonarumori.
> 
> Have you heard De Natura Sonorum by Bernard Parmegiani? That's probably my favorite example of musique concrète.


I don't know how this will be received, but does anyone like Brighter Death Now or :zoviet*france:


----------



## Rogerx

Kristian Järvi conducting; Tchaikovsky: The Snow Maiden, Op. 12

Annely Peebo (mezzo-soprano) & Vsevolod Grivnov (tenor)

MDR Sinfonieorchester & MDR Chor.


----------



## chill782002

Rachmaninov - Symphony No 3

Paul Kletzki / Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

Recorded 1968


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano) performing; Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin, Hrachya Avanesyan, Boris Brovtsyn, Diemut Poppen, Alexander Chaushian performing; Schumann Piano Quartet & Brahms Piano Quintet


----------



## Fredx2098

*Wozzeck <3 Berg

*Langsam


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky part two this afternoon.

_Swan Lake_ - ballet in four acts op.20 (1875-76):



_The Seasons_ - twelve pieces for piano op.37a (1876):










_Francesca da Rimini_ - symphonic fantasia after Dante Alighieri op.32 (1876):










_Variations on a Rococo Theme_ - for cello and orchestra op.33 (1876-77):



Symphony no.4 in F-minor op.36 (1877-78):


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Bizet - Patrie Overture (Ozawa/EMI)
Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto #5 (Heifetz/RCA)
Delibes - Suite from "Sylvia" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Fredx2098

Fredx2098 said:


> *Wozzeck <3 Berg
> 
> *Langsam


Best opera of all time?


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Sonata

From my unlistened to pile (And about time I've heard this, I've had it four 3-4 years!)

*Liszt: Christus*









I'm glad to finally be getting around to digging in to this massive work. A perfect time since Liszt is one of my Composers-in-Focus. I'm just midway through the first section, the Christmas Oratorio. The opening instrumental piece is wonderful, somewhat remniscent to my of Gorecki's third symphony though not quite as mournful. The stabat in this section is somewhat less inspired IMHO, sounding like generic church music. I look forward to hearing the rest, though it will take me a few days to have time to listen to it all.


----------



## Fredx2098

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage: Deuxième Année: Italie, Venezia e Napoli


----------



## Guest

*Boulez*

Répons
Dialoque de L'ombre double


----------



## Fredx2098

Mozart Symphony No. 40 just for the heck of it.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Beautiful music and played accordingly


----------



## Enthusiast

There are so many recordings of this but this one may be my favourite.


----------



## Guest

I continue to enjoy Milhaud's last three symphonies. This time the 11th and 12th (with a movement only Milhaud could call "Pastoral"). Milhaud's zany, non-symphonic style










Then, on to a concerto for flute and violin by by Martinu










The outer movements are in Martinu's motoric style and lots of fun. The central slow movement is utterly haunting and beautiful. The highlight of the work for me.


----------



## Judith

Fredx2098 said:


> Mozart Symphony No. 40 just for the heck of it.


And why not? Nothing wrong with Mozart Symphony no 40


----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday's listening:

Charles Koechlin's Violin Sonata, Op. 64--a work that has grown on me over the past couple of years:

https://www.amazon.com/1914-Music-S...0&keywords=louis+vierne+koechlin+1914+granola






I've also been listening to several recordings by pianist Valery Afanassiev lately, and yesterday, I enjoyed his Denon recording of Beethoven Bagatellen, Op. 119 and Op. 126. Afanassiev is wonderful in this music--first class performances & sound, strongly recommended. I'll have to buy more of his Beethoven, as I'd like to hear him in the Moonlight and late sonatas.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Ne...ywords=valery+afanassiev+beethoven+bagatelles

The night before, I listened to Afanassiev's two books of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. These too are wonderful performances, and strongly recommended:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...039185&sr=1-1&keywords=valery+afanassiev+bach
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...039185&sr=1-2&keywords=valery+afanassiev+bach


----------



## Robert Gamble

New CD, giving it a spin and enjoying it... Nice to see another interpretation of Farrenc's symphonies.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Haydn*: Symphony in G major, Hob. I:100 "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:104 "London"


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd and 7th Symphonies performed by Chung and the VPO.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No1 - Gautier Capucon, Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Trail of Tears":


----------



## Iota

Josquin13 said:


> The night before, I listened to Afanassiev's two books of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. These too are wonderful performances, and strongly recommended:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...039185&sr=1-1&keywords=valery+afanassiev+bach
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...039185&sr=1-2&keywords=valery+afanassiev+bach


Hi, thanks very much for posting this. I blow hot and cold about Bach recordings on the piano, it's not something I'm completely in control of, sometimes it sounds very wrong and I have to turn it off, other times it seems like an authentic and lovely window into Bach's music, it's a mood thing ... Anyway tonight the above youtube clip was very much a case of the latter. I don't think I've heard Valery Afanassiev's name before, but I'll certainly be exploring his playing further.


----------



## deprofundis

Marathon of Nicolas Gombert tonight whit the mighty , the sole, the incomparable :BeaUty Farm from Austria, love those guys there one of the finest ensemble around, so i will be listening tonight to:Nicolas Gombert Motets double cd vol aand double cd vol.2

Danke u oh glorious Beauty farm for providing sutch a delightful performance,, ssskilled & proffessionaliism, perfectionism .

Dmear folks at Talk Classical , friends & followers,i says thaniks for ready & please yourself to the affored mention titles Gombert Motets vol 1 & vol 2, this is four cds of sublime motets, my distinguiished salutation to people outhere 


:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 2 & 3. Beaux Arts/ Trampler. Gorgeous performances.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## bejart

From today's lineup ---


----------



## Guest

Some really masterful, colourful orchestration by *Joanna Wozny* featured on this disc. She began studying composition in Graz after her first Master's degree in Philosophy (writing on aesthetics in the philosophy of Wittgenstein). She studied composition with Gerd Kühr and Beat Furrer. Here's a nice description of her music by music critic Monika Pasiecznik: _"The musical language that Woźny employs has been shaped by the encounters with her masters: Nono, Lachenmann, Sciarrin, Furrer, and Czernowin. It is characterized by the meticulously designed sounds, combined with a certain restraint and asceticism of the most essential elements. Her music is not as raw as that composed by Lachenmann, neither as lyrical as Furrer's, nor as filigree as that of Sciarrin. It does, however, unite all of the above types into a new, ambiguous whole."_


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Grieg: Lyric Pieces.

The last bell has rung
The last flute has chirped and fluttered.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: Symphonies 32, 35 & 39

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) and conducting; Chopin: Piano Concertos
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Puccini* - La Rondine
Anna Moffo /D. Baroni/M. Sereni/ Sciutti et al.
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012


----------



## deprofundis

Since i can't sleep , even if i wrestle my way to, so i opted for currently modernists: ,Giancinto Scelsi *innova renovatur*, excellent album on ecm label, moody , haunting, mystical(in 3 words)..

On the same repertoire* Toshio Hosokawa:Landscapes*, very good listening one of is best again on ecm label,, Hosokawa inn 3 woords Traditional,,avant-garde,loundgy, if we can says that, this is all folks , im resting on my bed waiting to sleep.
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Siince i can't sleep , even if i wrestle my way to ,, so i opted for currently modernist ,Giancinto Scelsi *innova renovatur*, excellent album on ecm label, moody , haunting, mystical(in 3 words)..
> 
> On the same repertoire* Toshio Hosokawa ::Landscape*, very good listening one of is best again on ecm label,, Hosokawa inn 3 woords Traditionaaal,,,avant--garde,,,lloundgy, if we can says that, thiiis is all folks , im resting on my bed waiting to sleep.
> :tiphat:


I love both of these composers. *Hosokawa*'s music combines traditional Japanese aesthetics and music with a more avant-garde sound in such a natural way. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky part three this morning. Trying to imagine Lensky and Onegin's duel in the snow in order to take my mind off this stifling heat.

_Yevgény Onégin_ - opera in 3 acts op.24 [Libretto: Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Konstantin Shilovsky, after the novel by Aleksandr Pushkin] (1877-78):










Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878):



Piano Sonata in G op.37 (1878):










_Liturgy of St John Chrysostom_ for unaccompanied choir op.41 [Text: Eastern Orthodox church service] (1878):


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto no 2 et al.

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## RogerExcellent

​*Mozart:* Le Nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Friend conducting; Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat

Christopher Lee (narrator)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

pianosonatas 1-5 
6 variations K 180


----------



## Joe B




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

An old 1961 recording, but one of my all-time favourites:


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen & Symphony No. 1

Thomas Hampson (baritone)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I only listen to the second movement of this Durante piece, so I've got to post a link instead of embedding:






I wish you could embed a video and start at a certain time.


----------



## Vasks

_Just one record this morning_


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Taggart

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I wish you could embed a video and start at a certain time.


Sorry the embedding code doesn't do that

Stop the video where you want it to start. Right click the video and select "copy video URL at current time" You get something like this:






This starts at 2:29 or 149 seconds in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Granate

The more I browse on Amazon the prices of the 'Originals' series for Operas, the sadder I become. I'm currently finishing my Beethoven challenge with no temptation to purchase anything on CD. I just want to do Opera challenges and find out recordings to buy on CD. Next up is *Carmen,* but I would love to do already the challenges of *Macbeth* and _*Il Trovatore*_ so I know if I should spend money in their 'Originals' editions.
























My plan for this summer is to focus more time in Opera than Symphonies, but I know every summer I try *Mahler Symphony sets* and I shouldn't pass on it before September because there are a few complete sets I haven't listened to. I enjoy my time listening to lots of Bruckner but *French opera* should be more productive...

My drama


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Taggart said:


> Sorry the embedding code doesn't do that
> 
> Stop the video where you want it to start. Right click the video and select "copy video URL at current time" You get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This starts at 2:29 or 149 seconds in.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I know. That's why I said I _wish_ you could do that. The maker of the forum software needs to do some code to allow start time embedded. I know it's nothing that can be done on this end.


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolai Matt conducting; Brahms: Liebeslieder - Vocal Quartets

Chamber Choir of Europe.


----------



## Guest

Moeran, Sinfonietta, Hickox, Northern Sinfonia










Pleasant enough, but I must say I found it not too memorable. Performance is spirited and audio is excellent.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## senza sordino

For the last five mornings I've listened to each of the following CDs, all from Spotify. Instead of listening to the news, which I've found rather depressing lately, I have listened to these lovely CDs of early music. It's a world away from the modern world. Early music for an early morning.

I got the idea of listening to three or four of these from our friend pmsummer. Thanks for the inspiration.

Tristan's Harp









Percival's Lament









John Dunstable









Jordi Savall plays music of Catalonia 









Under the Greenwood Tree


----------



## Sonata

*Mascagni: Iris*
Really a lush pretty opera. My first listen and I am enjoying it


----------



## Fredx2098

Christian Wolff - Exercise 15

A lot like Feldman


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 9, 10, 12, and 15*
Murray Perahia, 2008 Sony disc

9 and 10 sound amazing, as good as anybody has ever done. 12 and 15 are above average.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 0. Young/Hamburg. My favourite recording of the nullte. Outstanding sound. Recommended.


----------



## Malx

Eotvos, zeroPoints - Goteborgs Symfoniker, Peter Eotvos.

I have finally got round to playing this for the first time in years. 
I bought the disc primarily for the fabulous recording/performance of Beethoven's fifth, but truth be told I wasn't fussed about Eotvos's own composition on first listen. Thankfully my tastes have changed somewhat over the years or at least I have learned to listen with an open mind (ears).
Thanks to enthusiast for reminding me with a post a few days back.


----------



## Fredx2098

Anyone who likes Samuel Beckett and/or Feldman should find this piece interesting.


----------



## Merl

Nice recording / sound. Enjoyable. Especially the 7th.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-25th and 27th Symphonies performed by Svetlanov and the USSR State S.O.


----------



## Malx

Max Reger, An Die Hoffnung op 124 - Karita Mattila, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.
Wolfgang Rihm, Holderlin-Fragmente - Johannes Kosters, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto; Bassoon Concerto

Harold Wright, clarinet
Sherman Walt, bassoon

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Ozawa


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
Gardiner, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique

Fantastic!


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich's unfinished (with sketches for the 4th movement). An excellent performance, too - still one of the best.


----------



## eugeneonagain

A really splendid performance of Fritz Kreisler's String Quartet in A minor:


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Orchestral Works

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Iota

I've been listening to Corona played by Roger Woodward from this. If you've ever wanted to know what slipping slowly out of the bottom of the universe whilst sucking space dust might feel like, this may assist. A magical piece, rather apocalyptically so at times. It manages to evoke a feeling of distance and proximity simultaneously quite mesmerisingly.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Guest

Perfect for late night listening, time standing still.

Feldman
For Philip Guston (for flute, percussion and piano)


----------



## Fredx2098

dogen said:


> Perfect for late night listening, time standing still.
> 
> Feldman
> For Philip Guston (for flute, percussion and piano)
> 
> View attachment 105105


Beautiful. If you listen to it all the way through, the last half hour is sublime.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Arnold's "Symphony No. 3":










edit: Letting this play through.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Perfect for late night listening, time standing still.
> 
> Feldman
> For Philip Guston (for flute, percussion and piano)
> 
> View attachment 105105


I have listened to this in full without a break only once in my life (I rarely have four and a half hours to devote to something like this) and it was a wonderful experience. I agree with *Fredx2098* that the last thirty minutes is sublime, especially in the context of having just listened to everything preceding it.


----------



## Guest

One of my favourite Russian composers and pieces: *Alexander Khubeev* _Ghost of Dystopia_ performed by the Nadar Ensemble. It's fantastic to watch as well as listen to with that highly unusual musical contraption played by the conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky (cello), Martha Argerich (piano) performing; Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor/Adagio and Allegro in A flat major/ Märchenbilder, Op.113 etc.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Schubert-the 9th Symphony performed by Mackerras and the OAE.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Kovacevich (piano) performing;Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Stephen Kovacevich (piano) performing;Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120.


One of the very best of the Diabelli's!


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I have listened to this in full without a break only once in my life (I rarely have four and a half hours to devote to something like this) and it was a wonderful experience. I agree with *Fredx2098* that the last thirty minutes is sublime, especially in the context of having just listened to everything preceding it.


I've not done the full work in one listening. I'd need a comfort break :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello) performing; Schumann: Complete Piano Trios


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky part four this morning.

1879-84 could be called the Crisis Years - the aftershock from Tchaikovsky's disastrous marriage affected his state of mind, and his creativity almost flatlined as a result. From this period the piano trio was the main highlight - although written in commemoration of Nikolai Rubinstein this powerful, tragic work strikes me as being as much an autobiographical depiction of Tchaikovsky's own despair as anything else.

Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1879-80):



_Romeo and Juliet_ - overture-fantasy for orchestra WoO (1870 - rev. 1870 and 1880):
_Capriccio Italien_ - fantasy for orchestra op.45 (1880):



_Serenade for strings_ in C op.48 (1880):



Overture [_1812_] for orchestra op.49 (1880):



Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1882):


----------



## Enthusiast

A real shame that Bartok never got to finish his Viola Concerto but what there is has real atmosphere and the shortness is a good excuse to include a work each by Kurtag and Eotvos.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> A real shame that Bartok never got to finish his Viola Concerto but what there is has real atmosphere and the shortness is a good excuse to include a work each by Kurtag and Eotvos.
> 
> View attachment 105114


You may find this enjoyable:


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney & Antonio Pappano ( piano) performing: Diamonds in the Snow,.
Scandinavian Songs by Grieg and Sibelius.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> I've recently been listening to the symphonies of Melartin and as I progressed to the third symphony they seemed to get better and better, with the third itself a masterpiece of harmony, orchestration and cyclic structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have arrived at the 4th, and I am stunned at the decrease in quality in this work. That absolute low point for me was the slow movement (third). When I got the point where the solo soprano is singing that silly credenza against an accompaniment of some sort of glockenspiel I had to turn it off. I skipped to the finale, and the utterly banal choral that closes the work makes a pathetic comparison with the depth of feeling evident in the nominally similar close of Magnard's 4th symphony, which I recently listened to.
> 
> Hopefully the fifth will be a better experience.


Interesting to read your thoughts on this work! While I agree that's it's not on the level of his magnificent Third Symphony, I still find it a really enjoyable work in its own right. Sure, maybe it's a bit on the "light" side for a symphony, but I find it to have wonderful tunes and several unique touches, particularly in the orchestration.


----------



## Iota

I've been listening to Toru Takemitsu's _Corona_ played by Roger Woodward. If you've ever wanted to know what slipping slowly out of the bottom of the universe whilst sucking space dust might feel like, this may assist. A magical piece, rather apocalyptically so at times. It manages to evoke a feeling of distance and proximity simultaneously quite mesmerisingly.


----------



## Rogerx

Jo-Ann Falletta conducting; Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra/ Dances of Galanta/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock' etc

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


>


What a beautiful voice he had! I've been listening to Dmitri also:
*Pushkin Romances:*


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

My favourite is #3, 2nd movement - starting at 25:47. (also 2nd movements of #4 and #6)


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Jo-Ann Falletta conducting; Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra/ Dances of Galanta/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock' etc
> 
> Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra.


Roger, I'd be interested in knowing your impressions of this disc. I've got a copy of Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in works by Copland, where the conductor and orchestra totally nailed the performance and the engineers succeeded in capturing it. Did that also occur here? Worth another version of these works?


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Roger, I'd be interested in knowing your impressions of this disc. I've got a copy of Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in works by Copland, where the conductor and orchestra totally nailed the performance and the engineers succeeded in capturing it. Did that also occur here? Worth another version of these works?


This one is outstanding, I rated as high as the Erich Leinsdorf recording, if I _must_ choose I would go for the Naxos one.
( Bargain price for first class recording)
Amazon.com have them for & 6.01 used or $12.99 new


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I like how this channel breaks up the movements so you can select just the one you want:











Now if I could just figure out where the hell the YouTube channel search went... (why is the internet getting more and more user-hostile each day?)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## Guest

Finzi, the fall of the leaf, Hickox, Northern symphonia.










I remembered the elegiac mood of the piece, but I had forgotten the stirring climaxes. Superb work, performance, recording.

I tried to listen to the Moeran serenade on the same disc. Got about 15 seconds into it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Bells by Rachmaninov, Mariss Jansons conducting.


----------



## Guest

I tried listening to Cambreling's recordings of Bruckner recently but didn't find it as interesting or emotionally engaging/involved as performances like this (which I am listening to now):


----------



## Rogerx

Shlomo Mintz (violin) performing; Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24


----------



## sbmonty

Debussy Violin Sonata.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Schubert and Haydn on a rainy morning...


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Falstaff" (Bamert/Chandos)
A. Romberg - Solo Violin Sonata #3 (Revich/Sony)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #1 (O'Conor/Telarc)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #82 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Enthusiast

dogen said:


> You may find this enjoyable:
> 
> View attachment 105115


Not only may: I do!


----------



## Enthusiast

Iota said:


> I've been listening to Toru Takemitsu's _Corona_ played by Roger Woodward. If you've ever wanted to know what slipping slowly out of the bottom of the universe whilst sucking space dust might feel like, this may assist. A magical piece, rather apocalyptically so at times. It manages to evoke a feeling of distance and proximity simultaneously quite mesmerisingly.


I can't quite explain it but you've sold it to me! I'll look for it.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

dogen said:


> Perfect for late night listening, time standing still.
> 
> Feldman
> For Philip Guston (for flute, percussion and piano)
> 
> View attachment 105105


I have not yet managed to listen to the whole of this in one go. I don't think I have ever even set out to do so. It is strangely haunting and almost eventful: it is hard to stop listening. But it is also extremely long. I can imagine listening to it in a pleasant venue - perhaps outside, certainly without any requirement to sit still - but I can't see how to at home. How is it possible? I ask this sincerely, looking for advice.


----------



## Judith

Just listened to Rachmaninov Symphony no 1 performed by RPO,conducted by Andrew Litton. Curious to know why it was a flop at its premiere??? With a final movement like this work, can't understand!! The rest of it was lovely as well and was all beautifully performed


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 5 "Emperor"

Friedrich Wührer - Piano

Heinrich Hollreiser / Wiener Pro Musica Orchester

Recorded 1955


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Lisztian

Judith said:


> Just listened to Rachmaninov Symphony no 1 performed by RPO,conducted by Andrew Litton. Curious to know why it was a flop at its premiere??? With a final movement like this work, can't understand!! The rest of it was lovely as well and was all beautifully performed


Apparently it was under-rehearsed and the conductor (Glazunov) was drunk...


----------



## Judith

Lisztian said:


> Apparently it was under-rehearsed and the conductor (Glazunov) was drunk...


Such a shame for Rachmaninov because if the conductor wasn't drunk or if it was a different one, the results of the premiere would have been different


----------



## Enthusiast

A compromise - in that it is only a little more than an hour rather than 4 hours - but it is like a cool lake lapping at a shore which seems to suit the very hot weather we are getting over England at the moment (unusually it seems without end). I do enjoy Feldman more than most of the so-called minimalists - he seems to have more to say while saying far less - but I have to be in the right mood.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute & direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Fredx2098

dogen said:


> I've not done the full work in one listening. I'd need a comfort break :lol:


It's certainly not the easiest thing to do, but I believe it's the only way to completely appreciate his music, and even then I think multiple listenings are crucial. He has plenty of other pieces that are a more "normal" length that are obviously easier to take in all at once. I would recommend listening to at least one or some of those before listening to a longer piece to see what you're getting yourself into, if you haven't already.


----------



## Fredx2098

Enthusiast said:


> A compromise - in that it is only a little more than an hour rather than 4 hours - but it is like a cool lake lapping at a shore which seems to suit the very hot weather we are getting over England at the moment (unusually it seems without end). I do enjoy Feldman more than most of the so-called minimalists - he seems to have more to say while saying far less - but I have to be in the right mood.
> 
> View attachment 105121


I definitely think it's wise to start with a "shorter" piece of his. This is a great piece and great, classic recording.

I wouldn't call him a minimalist, at least in general. Minimalism seems to be a method of composing where certain precise melodic or rhythmic shapes are stretched and repeated for a long time, whereas in Feldman's music, if you listen carefully, you can hear that the melodic and rhythmic shapes are always changing slightly, aside from a few single repeats which doesn't make his music fully minimalist in my opinion.

I do love some minimalist music, and there are some Feldman pieces that I do consider slightly minimalist, such as Violin and String Quartet (2 hours), Coptic Light (30 minutes), For Christian Wolff (3 hours), For Samuel Beckett (40 minutes).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Prokofiev: Cinderella 
Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande *

Abbado and the Vienna Phil


----------



## pmsummer

TRACING ASTOR
_Gidon Kremer plays Astor Piazzolla_
*Astor Piazzolla*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - violin, arrangement, direction
Ula Ulijona - viola
Marta Sudraba - cello
Sol Gabetta - cello
Leonid Desyatnikov - piano
Horacio Ferrer - voice​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Enthusiast

The theme for my last two CDs has been Patricia Kopatchinskaja, such an exciting violinist. Firstly it was the 2nd Bartok concerto - surely one of the greatest ever written but by no means easy to bring off - and its couplings of Eotvos and Ligeti (records with Eotvos fillers has been another theme for my listening over the last few days). Then something very different - a rewarding programme that centres on an arrangement of Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet with a wide variety of pieces (some archaic, some contemporary) providing some sort of commentary. I've listened to the programme as presented and also to just the Schubert reassembled as a whole (I don't often like orchestrations of chamber works but this one works very well for me) but this time it was the whole programme.


----------



## Enthusiast

Fredx2098 said:


> I definitely think it's wise to start with a "shorter" piece of his. This is a great piece and great, classic recording.
> 
> I wouldn't call him a minimalist, at least in general. Minimalism seems to be a method of composing where certain precise melodic or rhythmic shapes are stretched and repeated for a long time, whereas in Feldman's music, if you listen carefully, you can hear that the melodic and rhythmic shapes are always changing slightly, aside from a few single repeats which doesn't make his music fully minimalist in my opinion.
> 
> I do love some minimalist music, and there are some Feldman pieces that I do consider slightly minimalist, such as Violin and String Quartet (2 hours), Coptic Light (30 minutes), For Christian Wolff (3 hours), For Samuel Beckett (40 minutes).


Thanks. Yes - not a minimalist proper.

I actually have two recordings of this work - and might just prefer the slightly sparser sound of the other (the one in the name of the Ives Ensemble)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the title track "Amplified Soul", written for Gabriela:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Fredx2098

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. Yes - not a minimalist proper.
> 
> I actually have two recordings of this work - and might just prefer the slightly sparser sound of the other (the one in the name of the Ives Ensemble)


As for what to call him, I think the most accurate musical term is modernism alone, especially since he seems to be one of the only composers to compose in his unique style. Aside from that, I like to compare his music to abstract, expressionist, and abstract-expressionist art, Rothko in particular due to his painting being subtle and undynamic (though not in an uninteresting way), as well as large and deliberate. I believe those terms can be used to describe both music and visual art accurately and with similar meaning.

I should check out that other recording. If I'm to infer that they're inspired by Ives, I'd like to hear how they interpret Feldman's work. I love Ives' chamber music.


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO SONGS
*Meredith Monk*
Ursula Oppens - piano
Bruce Brubaker - piano
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> I can't quite explain it but you've sold it to me! I'll look for it.


It's on Naxos Music Library if you have access to that. 
I don't know a lot of Takemitsu and what I have heard so far has broadly had a meditative, impressionistic quality, so this somewhat more baleful work came as something of a surprise. Hope you find something to enjoy if you get round to hearing it.


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
_De Profundis (Psalm 129) - Missa Sillabica - Solfeggio - "And One Of The Pharisees" - Cantate Domino (Psalm 95) - Summa (Credo) - Seven Magnificat Antiphons - The Beatitudes - Magnificat_ 
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Pli selon pli - Portrait de Mallarmé*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez
Christine Schäfer, soprano









Revisiting this work is always a revelation. Absolutely essential!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" (tracks 1-4) and "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, "Sonata in A 'Duo'", "Rondo in B Minor", "Fantasy in C":


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius, Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Mullova/Ozawa/Boston. A favourite recording of both of these. Recommended.


----------



## senza sordino

Part one of three parts, a Prokofiev listening project

Symphonies 1&2, Sinfonietta. Good, but the first symphony is a little to stately and refined, I prefer the first symphony to be a bit faster and wild









Violin Sonatas 1&2, Five Melodies, one of my favourite CDs 









Romeo and Juliet, gorgeous music and performance, not quite the whole ballet, and not a Suite 









Symphonies 3&7









War Sonatas, Piano Sonatas 6, 7 and 8. From Spotify. I don't normally listen to all that solo piano, but I like this


----------



## ldiat

this morning on KUSC


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Sibelius, Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Mullova/Ozawa/Boston. A favourite recording of both of these. Recommended.


When I see that cover I can't help but think it is vaguely sexists. She is the marque name on the recording and they have a picture of him mansplaining to her? It should be the other way around. "This is the way I'm going to play it, Seiji, try to see to it that the string section doesn't miss their cue at the end of the cadenza this time..."


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Symphony of Psalms":










edit: Playing the whole disc through.


----------



## Guest

Some more *Lachenmann* because I can't seem to get enough these days. Conducted here by Jonathan Nott, _Ausklang_, composed in the mid 80s, is something of a response to more traditionally classical forms and 'standard' piano technique. The piano's sounds are reflected/imitated, responded to and even anticipated in the orchestra, sometimes blending the sound of all musicians together into one colourful instrument but sometimes making a clear distinction between soloist and orchestra in a wholly classical/concertante sense. The piano writing here, whilst only being limited to playing 'on the keys' and with the standard use of piano pedals, thoroughly explores the full range of what the piano has to offer _without_ extended techniques or preparation. The music sounds almost like an aesthetic and meditative guide to the sounds of the piano, with commentary by the orchestra, slowly moving and evolving through various soundscapes. Lachenmann' characteristic embrace for all timbral possibilities is fully on display in this work as an idiosyncratic response to (and perhaps even a critique of) tradition.


----------



## bejart

Earlier today ---


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing; Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 7


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

I'm going to start listening to this but I don't think I will have enough time to finish it until late tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Fiedler conducting; Leroy Anderson Favorites

Boston Pops Orchestra.


----------



## Fredx2098

Steve Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble


----------



## deprofundis

The program for tonight is new purchased, in order, thanks to you guys 
*Laanggard :Music of sphere*, (like it so far, it's well temper powerfull and sweet at same time) thanks* FredX2098* for subjection.
*Ligeti: Atmosphere *(seem super so far i listen to a glimpse of the album)

This was for modernists mather...

And finally if i dont sleep and insomnia kick in, *Le clavier français ,Chambonniere, complete manuscript* (thanks* Mandryka*)
Fine harpiscords of the French, ah.. great,_ im not ''madly'' in love whit the french since i went trought hell whit my last neighbor, but i can't & wont denied there talents, music works, i dont hate them either(since hate is a strong word), the one that are cool im ok whit em and like em, the one that are ... des petites pestes désagréable =those that are annoying and rude, im fair play on this i swear.
_
:tiphat:

I use chromatism in my blog for contrast it's prettier , goodnight & take good care.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Rummel (cello) & Stefan Stroissnig (piano) performing; Ries: Complete Works for Cello.


----------



## Fredx2098

Ligeti: Violin Concerto

A very pleasant listen.


----------



## Fredx2098

Beautiful.

Khachaturian Piano Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Yordan Kamdzhalov conductig; Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Fredx2098

Domenico Scarlatti, Keyboard Sonatas, simply sublime.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Violin concerto "Tree of Dreams" by Dutilleux, two times this morning


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin) performing; Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Clocks by Elena Katz-Chernin. Driving rhythms here!


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 8

Artur Rodzinski / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, October 15, 1944


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> Some more *Lachenmann* because I can't seem to get enough these days. Conducted here by Jonathan Nott, _Ausklang_, composed in the mid 80s, is something of a response to more traditionally classical forms and 'standard' piano technique. The piano's sounds are reflected/imitated, responded to and even anticipated in the orchestra, sometimes blending the sound of all musicians together into one colourful instrument but sometimes making a clear distinction between soloist and orchestra in a wholly classical/concertante sense. The piano writing here, whilst only being limited to playing 'on the keys' and with the standard use of piano pedals, thoroughly explores the full range of what the piano has to offer _without_ extended techniques or preparation. The music sounds almost like an aesthetic and meditative guide to the sounds of the piano, with commentary by the orchestra, slowly moving and evolving through various soundscapes. Lachenmann' characteristic embrace for all timbral possibilities is fully on display in this work as an idiosyncratic response to (and perhaps even a critique of) tradition.


I have a different recording of Ausklang - that with Peter Eotvos and the WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne and Massimiliano Damerini - and yet have been eyeing up this disc. I seem to love everything Aimard does, including his Beethoven piano concertos and his Book 1 of the Well Tempered Clavier (are they ever going to issue Book 2 from him?). I do like to hear different performances of works. It is how I compensate myself for not being able to attend many concerts. Am I crazy?


----------



## Enthusiast

I was never that taken by Kubelik's Dvorak set but his 8th is great!


----------



## Iota

Like Fredx2098 above I've been listening to Scarlatti keyboard sonatas. It's remarkable that there doesn't seem to be a single weak one amongst the hundreds, always delightful, dancing off the page and full of unexpected harmonic digressions. 

Recently I've been playing the piano versions of Sean Kennard on Naxos and Pogorelich on DG, which are excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky part five today.

The _Elégie_ was originally titled _Address of Gratitude_, and it was written by Tchaikovsky in 1884 in celebration of his friend Ivan Samarin's 50-year career in the theatre. Samarin was also the director for the premiere of _Yevgény Onégin_ five years before. The piece was retitled when Samarin died a year after the piece was written. Tchaikovsky used the piece again in as part of his incidental music for _Hamlet_ in 1891.

_Elégie_ for strings WoO (1884):



_Manfred_ - symphony in B-minor after the poem by Lord Byron op.58 (1885):



_Orchestral Suite no.3_ in G op.55 (1884):
_Orchestral Suite no.4_ [_Mozartiana_] in G op.61 (1887):










Symphony no.5 in E-minor op.64 (1888):



_Hamlet_ - _overture-fantasia_ for orchestra after William Shakespeare op.67 (1888):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Iota

deprofundis said:


> ... *Ligeti: Atmosphere *(seem super so far i listen to a glimpse of the album) ..


That's a marvellous piece. It strikes me almost like the equivalent of X ray on the sonic spectrum .. I get the impression I'm seeing inside something via the music, that wouldn't be possible with my naked eye, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Shelley conducting; Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Erik Schumann (violin), Mark Schumann (cello)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't usually have strong favourites of works that are standard repertoire (it is more often 2 or 3 or even 10 favourites) but this one of Janacek's Sinfonietta is one such favourite!


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées (1930)

Chorus & SWR SO Baden-Baden
Sylvain Cambreling

Messiaen: L'Ascension (Quatre meditations pour l'orchestre)

Chorus & SWR SO Baden-Baden
Sylvain Cambreling

Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)

Chorus & SWR SO Baden-Baden
Sylvain Cambreling
Yvonne Naef (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## kyjo

Judith said:


> Just listened to Rachmaninov Symphony no 1 performed by RPO,conducted by Andrew Litton. Curious to know why it was a flop at its premiere??? With a final movement like this work, can't understand!! The rest of it was lovely as well and was all beautifully performed


I agree, it's a wonderful work which doesn't deserve the bad reputation it sometimes has. That finale is one of the most thrilling in the repertoire!


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello Fantoni (piano) performing; Rossini Variations.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I have a different recording of Ausklang - that with Peter Eotvos and the WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne and Massimiliano Damerini - and yet have been eyeing up this disc. I seem to love everything Aimard does, including his Beethoven piano concertos and his Book 1 of the Well Tempered Clavier (are they ever going to issue Book 2 from him?). I do like to hear different performances of works. It is how I compensate myself for not being able to attend many concerts. Am I crazy?


You're not crazy at all. Last year I was obsessively comparing three different recordings of the Lachenmann string quartets......

Everything I have heard from BRSO's Musica Viva series (as released by NEOS) has been absolutely wonderful. I'm going to see them perform one of these concerts in December actually when I'm over in Munich (a new composition and some Bernd Alois Zimmermann-very exciting programme!). I'm convinced these concerts have only been good for creating many new and fantastic performances of 20th Century repertoire like this in addition to new works. I haven't actually heard the recording you mention, but I'm certainly interested to hear it!

Also: sorry to hear about your situation re concerts.  Hope you get to see some soon! I try to see New Music performed as regularly as I can.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sonata

*Wagner: The Flying Dutchman*
Conducted by Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Vesco Eschkenazy (violin & director), with Tjeerd Top (violin), with Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe) performing: Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & Concerto for 2 Violins.

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Orfeo

*A Tribute to Frances Walker-Slocum
(March 6, 1924 - June 9, 2018)

*


















*Then,*


----------



## Orfeo

*And Later:*


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Hauk conducting; Donizetti: Messa di Gloria and Credo in D major

Siri Karoline Thornhill (soprano), Marie-Sophie Pollak (soprano), Marie-Sande Papenmeyer (alto), Mark Adler (tenor), Martin Berner (bass) & Theona Gubba-Chkheidze (violin)

Simon Mayr Choir, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus & Concerto de Bassus.


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flute/guitar pieces by Michael Daugherty (I Loved Lucy) and Joan Tower (Snow Dreams). I have the scores and a duo partner (but no nails...)


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5. Alsop/Sao Paulo Symphony. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Le Sacre du Printemps


I really like that recording, although you could say Karajan disregards the common wisdom in the performance of the piece, looking for traditional orchestral textures in music which is supposed to represent savagery. (Actually, if you go back to Monteaux's recording, there is more rhythmic sophistication than savagery).

The recording of the Bartok cfo is also very interesting. The final movement was described by Bartok himself as representing unbridled joy, but in this performance I hear a reflection of the manic pace of modern life, sort of like Chaplin's _Modern Times_ reflected in music.


----------



## Guest

Didn't have much time, another listen to The Fall of the Leaf and Nocturne by Finzi, as well as Moeran's sinfonietta.










The Finzi pieces, especially the Fall of the Leaf, are meltingly beautiful. The use of rather strong dissonance is very distinctive. I wish Finzi would have found time to compose more music.

The Moeran is a pleasant piece, particularly the jaunty bits.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> I really like that recording, although you could say Karajan disregards the common wisdom in the performance of the piece, looking for traditional orchestral textures in music which is supposed to represent savagery. (Actually, if you go back to Monteaux's recording, there is more rhythmic sophistication than savagery).
> 
> The recording of the Bartok cfo is also very interesting. The final movement was described by Bartok himself as representing unbridled joy, but in this performance I hear a reflection of the manic pace of modern life, sort of like Chaplin's _Modern Times_ reflected in music.


Stravinsky, of course, famously hated it!


----------



## Enthusiast

My afternoon and early evening: it may seem strange listening to all five of Elliott Carter's quartets in one go but they spanned much of his career and so are a way - a very enjoyable way, as well - to hear how his music developed over a substantial part of his long life.


----------



## laurie

Baron Scarpia said:


> Didn't have much time, another listen to The Fall of the Leaf and Nocturne by Finzi, as well as Moeran's sinfonietta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Finzi pieces, especially the Fall of the Leaf, are meltingly beautiful. The use of rather strong dissonance is very distinctive. *I wish Finzi would have found time to compose more music.
> *
> The Moeran is a pleasant piece, particularly the jaunty bits.


Or lived longer ~ _both _Finzi & Moeran died at the age of 55


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky - sixth and final instalment of his works tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_The Sleeping Beauty_ - ballet in a prologue and three acts op.66 after the fairy tale by Charles Perrault (1888-89):
_The Nutcracker_ - ballet in two acts op.71 after a story by E.T.A. Hoffmann and its adaptation by Alexandre Dumas (1892):



_Souvenir de Florence_ for string sextet op.70 (1890 - rev. 1891-92):



Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.74 (1893):



Piano Concerto no.3 in E-flat op.75 posth. (1893):


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> I really like that recording, although you could say Karajan disregards the common wisdom in the performance of the piece, looking for traditional orchestral textures in music which is supposed to represent savagery. (Actually, if you go back to Monteaux's recording, there is more rhythmic sophistication than savagery).
> 
> The recording of the Bartok cfo is also very interesting. The final movement was described by Bartok himself as representing unbridled joy, but in this performance I hear a reflection of the manic pace of modern life, sort of like Chaplin's _Modern Times_ reflected in music.


A lot of negative revieuws have appeared about this recording. It is my first acquaintance with this work and I never understood what was so bad about it.
Today I have again enjoyed this magisterial work, rather this recording than one that is driven to the limit.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
_Music of Medieval France_
*Sonus* - ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## Guest

*Sir Malcolm Arnold *

Symphony no.3 & 4


----------



## janxharris

Astonishing - Vaughan Williams Symphony no. 5.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Cello Concertos - Alisa Weilerstein, Bavarian RSO, Pablo Heras-Casado.
The performances on this disc are growing on me.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> A lot of negative revieuws have appeared about this recording. It is my first acquaintance with this work and I never understood what was so bad about it.
> Today I have again enjoyed this magisterial work, rather this recording than one that is driven to the limit.


It's probably worth hearing a more mainstream recording at some point, and there are many. I like Boulez' old recording (on Sony, made in the 60's, I think) which doesn't have that Karajan restraint. I find I don't like many newer recordings, which seem to try to out-do each other for savagery.


----------



## Malx

Per Norgard, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Sakari Oramo.

Followed by Sonatine for Flute and Piano by Pierre Boulez played by Sophie Cherrier & Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Sinfonietta Giacosa,Toccata e Due Canzoni and Sinfonietta La Jolla......performed by Jacobson, Vasary and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Followed by Sonatine for Flute and Piano by Pierre Boulez played by Sophie Cherrier & Pierre-Laurent Aimard.
> View attachment 105161


That's a great disc, particularly the Memoriale!


----------



## Dongiovanni

How much I love this piece and this recording


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold *
> 
> Symphony no.3 & 4


Two excellent pieces from a remarkable set. I love this set of recordings from a criminally overlooked Composer - it is one of my favourite purchases and to me remarkable value for money.

Vernon Handley always proved himself an alert and intuitive interpreter - particularly in the works of British Composers. Simpson, Stanford, Bax et al. have all benefited from his championing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Puccini: La Boheme
Domingo, Caballe, Milnes et al.
Solti & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

Starting with disc 1 this evening - acts 1-2 - before turning in for the the night. It's my first listen to this recording and so far I am really enjoying it.

A fantastic cast, especially in Domingo and Caballe, the later being one of my favourite sopranos.


----------



## Malx

Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia Mistica - LSO, David Atherton.


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu-Sinfonietta Giacosa,Toccata e Due Canzoni and Sinfonietta La Jolla......performed by Jacobson, Vasary and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta.


Was not aware of this recording until I saw this mention. I have recordings by Hogwood and Foster that more-or-less overlap with the repertoire.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dongiovanni said:


> View attachment 105162
> 
> How much I love this piece and this recording


That is my reference recording. Stunning to say the least.


----------



## sbmonty

Inspired by my enjoying the Mozart Clarinet Quintet earlier today.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


























Currently:


----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) performing; Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas


----------



## deprofundis

*the best harpsicords box-set i heard in my life, mandatory!*

*Chambonniere printer manuscript* played by Karen Flint,, this is hudge, im in love whit this recording, i absolutly love 16century harpiscord and 17th century harpiscords mastership, of great classical composers. 3 cds worth the invest. I hardly recommend this release on some label, excuse me it's not written,*Le clavier Français * is a keeper my friend & follower , wanderer ,thinking fellows.

Goodnight everyone :tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098

Chopin - Étude No. 3 in E Major, Op. 10 No. 3

My favorite piece by Chopin that I've heard. It seems very unique as one of his Études because it doesn't sound as much like a practice piece. This performance is wonderful as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonathan Biss (piano)and Elias String Quartet performing; Dvorak & Schumann: Piano Quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Shipway conducting; Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

After reading some very categorical claims that atonal music is only capable of representing tortured emotions, and is incapable of representing joy, I searched my memory for a counter example. Schoenberg's Suite Op 29 for chamber ensemble came to mind.










Listened to it today. I hear a lot of joy and fun in it. Particularly the overture, which alternates between a jaunty fast section and a reposed slow section. The final gigue is also great fun.

Last time I listened it was Atherton and the London Sinfonietta, this time Boulez.

Verklärte Nacht, on the same disc, is pretty tortured, but tonal, of course.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Frank Shipway conducting; Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a
> 
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


This was a finalist for BBC Music Magazine's best recording of the year in 2014. Shipway had only one further released recording, a coupling of the Hindemith and Walton cello concertos (also by Bis). He died at 79 in a car accident in 2014.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Beethoven*: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.
new arrival yesterday .


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet performing; Schubert - Late String Quartets


----------



## Malx

Something nice and gentle to ease my way into the weekend (before being dragged round the supermarket).
Boccherini Cello Concertos G 476 & 573 - Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.


----------



## Guest

Some more *Lachenmann* today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev's piano works and songs - part one of two.

_Four Pieces_ op.4 (1910-12):
_Toccata_ op.11 (1912):
_Ten Small Pieces_ op.12 (1906-13):
_(5) Sarcasms_ op.17 (1912-14):
_(20) Visions fugitives_ op.22 (1915-17):










_Two Poems_ op.9 [Texts: K. Bal'mont/A. Apukhtin (1910-11):
_The Ugly Ducking_ op.18 [Text: H.C. Andersen] (1914):
_Five Poems_ op.23 [Texts: V. Goryansky/Z. Gippius/B. Verin/K. Bal'mont/N. Agnivtsev] (1915):
_Five Poems of Anna Akhmatova_ op.27 (1916):











Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1907-09):
Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912):
Piano Sonata no.3 [_From Old Notebooks_] in A-minor op.28 (1907-17):
Piano Sonata no.4 [_From Old Notebooks_] in C-minor op.29 (1908-17):


----------



## Fredx2098

One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More flute and guitar! Had to buy the score to this as well. Got too many now...


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> After reading some very categorical claims that atonal music is only capable of representing tortured emotions, and is incapable of representing joy, I searched my memory for a counter example. Schoenberg's Suite Op 29 for chamber ensemble came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to it today. I hear a lot of joy and fun in it. Particularly the overture, which alternates between a jaunty fast section and a reposed slow section. The final gigue is also great fun.
> 
> Last time I listened it was Atherton and the London Sinfonietta, this time Boulez.
> 
> Verklärte Nacht, on the same disc, is pretty tortured, but tonal, of course.


I have the Atherton recording and indeed very fine music.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Feltsman (piano) performing; Bach: Inventions, Six Little Preludes & Duets.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Some more *Lachenmann* today.


When you look at his name, "Lachen - Mann " Man who Laughs" an inviting name but not his music I dare to say.

There are always exceptions of course.


----------



## Guest

*Chambonnières*

A fine recording,there not so much to choose from but this is a fine one .

CD 1


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Webern*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

More gentle fare:
Frank, Violin Sonata - Renaud Capucon & Khatia Buniatishvili.









Edit - let disc play on through Grieg Sonata for Violin and Piano No 3.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

*mini mini mo, i have 4 narly purchased let's start whit Czech republic offering , i love this country in old eeurope, hello Czech, so the album is: Music at the castle of Czechh krumlov performed by collegum musicum pragense whit italians at the court of the Czech king or Emperor of renaissance Czech Republic wow, sound very strong ,dont it hah?
Deuxio Lagrime de San Pietro by Herrewedhe (will see if he made a coup de maitre= a mastery out of this splendid work).
Tercio Miserere Westminster Cathedral Choir, awesome stuff hey?

quatro Fraansisco Geurrero Missa surge Proppera, im a fan of Geurrero renaissance spanish master ,, i have fews works (albums) of him. like missa Super Fumina Babylonis, i wander what Tallis scholars did whit this work but i have faith it 's gonna be a blastt, yes yes

So that it folks good morning i haven't sleep muucch and not tired im like a horse just as stamina, i saluted and send greetings to my friends here on Talk Classical & supporter, groupie, fanboys, anyway.. bye , as for me i have 4 albums to listen i spennd 22h of my time listening to classical since insomnia , it's kinda cool when you think of it doe it not good for metabolism rationnal thinking, i need to rest eventually, i will go knock some woods aand fall asleep , counting sheeps dont works *:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford Robinson and Robert Sharples conducting; The World of Ketèlby: In a Monastery Garden/In a Persian Market/A Passing Storm on a Summer Day etc.

New Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, piano music*


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 & No. 5 'Emperor' & Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13 "Pathétique

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Overture bardique (Griffiths/cpo)
Czerny - Gande Sonate brillante in C (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Lanner - The Suitors Waltz (Alban Berg Qrt +/EMI)*


----------



## sbmonty

This album is a gem, for those that don't know it. Currently listening to Mozart Horn Quintet in Eb Major, K. 407. Very lovely sound.


----------



## MattB

Paul Paray - Chabrier: España; Suite pastorale; Fete Polonaise; Overture "Gwendoline"; Danse Slave; Roussel: Suite in F  (1991)

Paul Paray
Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's 9th in what may be the fastest performance on record. I _think_ it is faster that Dausgaard and it doesn't suffer from the messing about with the pulse (all important in this work, I think) that always worries me when I listen to his recent account. Menuhin may be the answer for those who find this extraordinary one-off work boring (as some do, I believe). It is a fine performance.


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: A Dante Symphony. Sinopoli/Dresden. For Saturday Symphony. A fine performance of this somewhat overlong work. But still very enjoyable.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of three of my Prokofiev listening project.

Piano Concerti 1-5. From Spotify. This album is two disks, I listened to the first disk, concerti 1, 2 and 3, then listened to the other four CDs here, then returned to disk two for concerti 4 and 5. A good performance and terrific sound quality here for all concerti. Most enjoyable 









Violin Concerti 1&2, and Solo Violin Sonata. This was a good performance, I liked this, especially hearing both violin concerti together as many disks have them split and coupled with concerti of other composers. From Spotify. The solo violin sonata was good, rather a spiky performance rather than the romantic style I'm playing it. For the past few months I've been trying to learn this piece, it's a challenge and I tend to play it smoother and slower, I just don't have the bow technique. 









Symphonies 5 and 4 (original version) and Dreams, my disk









String Quartets 1&2, Quintet on Hebrew Themes. I really like these quartets, my disk









The Tale of the Buffoon Suite, Love of Three Oranges Suite, Waltz Suite. From Spotify.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is the breakthrough Mahler 8 for me. As of yet, I have struggled with the 8th, but this one is really wonderful. It took 5 other sets to get here but was worth it.
Bernstein NYP
Gielen
Olson (Mahlerfest)
Shaw
Solti

Not that those are bad, but I needed something to make a breakthrough. Eventually I will revisit those other sets.


----------



## WVdave

Bach
Glenn Gould ‎- The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 Preludes And Fugues 17 - 24
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 30537, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1971.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart concertos 24 and 27

The great Annie Fischer


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

Francois-Xavier Roth / Les Siecles

Recorded 2013

I initially found the idea of historically informed performance of early 20th century music a little strange but I suppose it makes sense, 100 years is a long time and the design of some instruments will have changed in that period which can be assumed to have an effect on the sound. It's a good performance but is very similar in style to Stokowski's 1930 recording, although obviously in far better sound. Overall, quite pleasing.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the car:

On the way out....









On the way back....









Now at home:


----------



## Malx

I have just finished listening to a performance of Stockhausen's Gruppen on Radio 3.

It is a performance recorded earlier today in the Turbine Hall of the Tate Modern in London by the LSO conducted by Sir Simon Rattle, Matthias Pintscher & Duncan Ward.

I am inspired to look out for a recording of what on first hearing sounds like a major composition - I am ashamed to admit this is the first piece of Stockhausen's music I have knowingly heard.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Puccini: La Boheme
> Domingo, Caballe, Milnes et al.
> Solti & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> Starting with disc 1 this evening - acts 1-2 - before turning in for the the night. It's my first listen to this recording and so far I am really enjoying it.
> 
> A fantastic cast, especially in Domingo and Caballe, the later being one of my favourite sopranos.


On to Disc 2 and the latter acts of this beautiful work.

I'm really enjoying the performances so far, it doesn't disappoint. I'll need more listens before I can say how I regard it in terms of other recordings but I would say it is very likely favourable indeed.

I do adore this work and it would easily be in my top five Operas. For what it's worth, it sits alongside Dvorak's Rusalka, Richard Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier & Elektra and Verdi's Macbeth in no particular order at present but there is some potential for change depending on mood.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## kyjo

*Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto no. 4:*









Such an ingeniously crafted work, with the quiet, hymn-like theme presented halfway through the first movement being transformed into something much grander and more energetic in the second movement.

*Tcherepnin - Symphony no. 3 Chinese:*









A really colorful work, with plenty of "exotic" touches that never sound cliché. The slow movement, the most "Western-sounding" of the four, contains some real depth.

*Walton - Viola Concerto:*









I love the juxtaposition of autumnal beauty and jazzy extroversion throughout this work - a very unique trait of Walton's. Bashmet plays wonderfully, as does the LSO under Previn, managing the equally virtuosic orchestral part with great confidence.

*Medtner - Violin Sonata no. 3 Epica:*









Starting to go on a bit of violin sonatas kick, as I realized I'm not familiar with too many works in the genre. This 45-minute work certainly lives up to subtitle, and is chock full of gorgeous, melancholic beauty and folksy, dance-like passages (including one part in the second movement which resembles a tango!).

*Grieg - Violin Sonata no. 2:*









For me, Grieg's modest chamber output contains much of his best work. This beautiful sonata opens rather darkly, but eventually reaches a more radiant mood by the finale, with a string of gorgeous tunes along the way.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1/The Snow Maiden, Op. 12/ Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture.

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

I't was a warm summer night, humidex to the max, i decided to take my bike and bought itune card:

Im currently listening to the best Luzzaschi there is on the market, incredible voice & instrumentation ,made 1992, made by ensemble musica secreta, the album name is:
The secret music of Luzzasco Luzzaschi great great record(mandatory & keeper
Attaiingnant: que je chatouille ta fosset on outhere label, prodigieous recording featuring also Sermisy and mighty Claudin


_
On a non-classical level Coloured Balls ''Heavy Metal kids'' partial download there best song i have 25 minute of pure rock & rolls aussie brewed.
_
Goodnight folks :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Järvi conducting; Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Ludovic Tézier (baritone)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra & Swedish Radio Choir.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Enescu: Symphony No. 3 *& Romanian Rhapsody

Leeds Festival Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Hickox conducting; Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto & Oboe Concerto and Salieri: Concerto in C major for flute & oboe
David Theodore (oboe), Skaila Kanga (harp), Susan Milan (flute)

City of London Sinfonia


----------



## RogerExcellent

DavidA said:


> Mozart concertos 24 and 27
> 
> The great Annie Fischer


Are you liking it?


----------



## Guest

The marvelous works by Martinu

Fantasie and Toccata for solo piano, Firkunzy










Piano Quintet No 1, Kocian Quartet, Ivan Klansky










Duo Concertante for two violins and Orchestra H264, Hogwood, Matousek, Pasquier, Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing; Mozart - Piano Trios


----------



## Jacck

over the last couple of days, I listened to several nordic symphonies
*Nielsen 6, 2, 1
Berwald 1
Svendsen 1
Madetoja 3*
and some non-nordic works
*Messiaen - Turangalîla Symphony
Hindemith SQ4
Brahms PC1
Prokofiev PC4*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev's piano works and songs - part two of two this morning.

_Five Melodies_ [without words] op.35 (1920):
_Five Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ op.36 (1921):
_Three Children's Songs_ op.68 [Texts: A. Barto/N. Sakonska/S. Mikhailov (after L. Kvitko)] (1936):
_Three Romances_ op.73 [Texts: A. Pushkin] (1936):
Two selections from _Twelve Russian Songs_ op.104 [Texts: Folk sources] (1944):











Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923):
Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40):
Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.83 (1939-42):
Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44):
Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103 (1947):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola concerto by Penderecki.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, Op. 71

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Schubert: 4 Impromptus, 3 Piano Pieces, 12 German Dances & Allegretto.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1: Choral Music Volume 2

I've maintained a focus on this disc over the last week. Anyone into English Choral Music owes it to themselves to sample this on youtube if they are not familiar with it. Excellent compositions performed first rate:


----------



## sbmonty

String Quartet No. 15 In D minor, K. 421. I had a listen to the Talich Quartet last night.


----------



## Joe B

Traverso said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold *
> 
> Symphony no.3 & 4





AClockworkOrange said:


> Two excellent pieces from a remarkable set. I love this set of recordings from a criminally overlooked Composer - it is one of my favourite purchases and to me remarkable value for money.
> 
> Vernon Handley always proved himself an alert and intuitive interpreter - particularly in the works of British Composers. Simpson, Stanford, Bax et al. have all benefited from his championing.


I'm new to Arnold's music and I am enjoying it. I've only the first six symphonies on 3 discs, but duplicating that material by purchasing this box set seems a no brainer. Thanks for posting about this.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Èclairs sur L 'au-delà ( Lightning Over the Beyond )










I have read this article (see below) with some surprise. The question of whether Messiaen's music can be interpreted as a form of propaganda or escapism is in my view a childish starting point.
Messiaen also has his portion of suffering, that you can't hear this in his music as in, for example, the Mahler songs or symphonies does not mean that he was silly or indifferent.

https://www.thinkingfaith.org/articles/20081210_1.htm


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> I'm new to Arnold's music and I am enjoying it. I've only the first six symphonies on 3 discs, but duplicating that material by purchasing this box set seems a no brainer. Thanks for posting about this.


Indeed a no brainer.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Hickox conducting; Delius: Orchestral Works.

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Lutoslawski. Berliner Phil. with Zimerman & Rattle. I actually never heard it before :-O


----------



## Vasks

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "La Statira" (Ng/Signum)
Richter - Symphony No. 10 from "6 Grandes Symphonies" (Hakkinen/Naxos)
Quantz - Flute Concerto in D (Galway/RCA)
W. F. Bach - Sinfonia to "Wo geht die Lebenreise hin" (Haenchen/Berlin)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, piano music.*

I'm used to Ravel's orchestrations, and this is my first encounter with the actual piano pieces. Casadesus' interpretations are an adjustment to what I think Ravel should sound like; these at times tend to be faster than I expect and tend to move like clockwork. I've read Amazon reviews saying that there are better interpretations from the newer artists.

But Casadesus was well acquainted with Ravel, even traveling on tours with him. So just thinking out loud, just as there are historically informed performances of everyone from Bach to Brahms, could this be considered HIP Ravel?


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; La Mer - Debussy, Britten, Mercure
Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes/Kaléidoscope etc.
OrchestLa Mer/re Métropolitain de Montréal


----------



## Iota

Have been spinning Opus 33, No.6 from this Quatuor Mosaiques set. What a constant flowering of ideas, such a pleasure to listen to. Despite the sophistication (to my ears) of the Op.33 quartets, Haydn's inner child never feels too far away and seems to dash into the room now and again with some contribution to make.

I really enjoy the Quatuor Mosaiques way with Haydn.


----------



## Guest

Bach Chaconne, transcribed by Busoni from the Chaconne for solo violin BVW1004. Maria Tipo










This is as good as any recording of the Busoni Transcription that I have heard. Generally satisfying. The passages where the transcription seems to follow the original more or less directly are more successful than the parts where an extensive expansion of the implied harmony is provided. Still, good.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, piano music.*
> 
> I'm used to Ravel's orchestrations, and this is my first encounter with the actual piano pieces. Casadesus' interpretations are an adjustment to what I think Ravel should sound like; these at times tend to be faster than I expect and tend to move like clockwork. I've read Amazon reviews saying that there are better interpretations from the newer artists.
> 
> But Casadesus was well acquainted with Ravel, even traveling on tours with him. So just thinking out loud, just as there are historically informed performances of everyone from Bach to Brahms, could this be considered HIP Ravel?
> 
> View attachment 105201


HIP Ravel is probably an appropriate description. In Ravel I tend to like performances which are relatively straight and which don't try to ham up the music so I would probably like these recordings.


----------



## agoukass

Music by Scarlatti, Clementi, Bach/Busoni, Chopin, Medtner, Scriabin, and Liszt.

Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105198
> 
> 
> Richard Hickox conducting; Delius: Orchestral Works.
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


I played the same disc a few hours ago (late breakfast).

Currently listening to:









edit: If there was only one disc of "Chant" in my collection, this would be the one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Edison Denisov


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - piano works part one this evening.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892):
Piano sonata no.2 in G-sharp minor op.19 (1897):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1898):



_Étude_ in C-sharp minor from _Trois Morceaux_ op.2 (1889):
_Twelve Études_ op.8 (1893):










_Ten Mazurkas_ op.3 (1889):
_Nine Mazurkas_ op.25 (1899):










_Four Preludes_ op.22 (1897):
_Two Preludes_ op.27 (1901):


----------



## Enthusiast

First Schubert's Unfinished from this









A really excellent performance to my mind and the sound is OK, too.

Then two Schumann symphonies (2 and 3) from the relatively recent recordings made by Heinz Holliger - straightforward and yet inspired! This is not Schumann in the guise of Wagner or of Brahms - it is the Schumann of all those wonderful piano works.


----------



## senza sordino

Third and final part of my Prokofiev listening project. Some of his best works and a piece I found less than best...

The first two from my cd collection and the final three from Spotify

Alexander Nevsky, Scythian Suite, Lt Kijé. Doesn't get much better than this. A desert island disk for me.









Symphony no 6, symphonic fragment, Symphony no 4 revised version









The Prodigal Son, Sonata no 4, Symphonic song, Divertissement 









Peter and the Wolf, Cinderella Suite, Waltz Suite. Very enjoyable disk. 









The Stone Flower. Long and kind of boring. Some nice moments, but too much music without variety.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3:










I know I saw a "Music Addiction" thread....I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Rambler

*Aho: Symphonic Dances & Symphony No 11* Kroumata Percussion Ensemble & Lahti Symphony Orchestra conducted by Osmo Vanaska on BIS









Excellent recording of music by Kalevi Aho. Interesting and approachable. I enjoyed this music, but not sure it will ever be included in my favourites list!


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague
Hana Blažíkova - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

PHI - Outthere


----------



## bejart

Charles Avison (1709-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.3, No.4

Pavlo Beznosiuk on violin with the Avison Ensemble


----------



## Rambler

*The Twenty-Fifth Hour - the chamber music of Thomas Ades* Calder Quartet & Thomas Ades (piano) on Signum Classics








I do like Thomas Ades - and he seems pretty successful in many musical genres. This disc is a great introduction to his chamber music. This is becoming one of my favourite contemporary discs.


----------



## Malx

Today's listening has been limited to:

Shostakovich, Sonata for violin and piano - Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov.









Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 13 & 14 Moonlight - Michael Korstick.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hector Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus*

BBC Legends series on CD, recorded live in Royal Albert Hall, London - 13th December 1959.

Beecham is remarkable interpreter who has an almost divine affinity with the music of many Composers, not least Hector Berlioz. This is a phenomenal performance or power and emotion, his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus rise perfectly to the music and give a heartfelt performance.

There are later stereo recordings which may offer technically superior sonics - I have Munch & Davis (latter LSO Live recording) - but neither can match Beecham's feel for the music or his synergy with his Orchestra. The Mono sound is still in excellent quality, it carries the music and atmosphere incredibly. Nothing feels lost.

That isn't to insult Munch or Davis in any way, simply that Beecham feels much more organic and has that something extra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Julius Katchen, piano 
London Symphony Orchestra / Janos Ferencsik


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Ben 336

Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39 & 40

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Puccini* - La Rondine
Anna Moffo /D. Baroni/M. Sereni/ Sciutti et al.
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> When you look at his name, "Lachen - Mann " Man who Laughs" an inviting name but not his music I dare to say.
> 
> There are always exceptions of course.


Well, he certainly had a sense of humour! 

This is a fantastic piece, unnerving and confusing for many of his most devoted fans, including me! Put me in my place really, for his brand of the 'avant-garde' has become too 'consumable' for me.... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola) performing; Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Horn Trio, Op. 40; Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 87

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Alan Civil, horn
Maurice Gendron, cello
Hephzibah Menuhin, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces & Hymn of the Nations.

Barbara Frittoli (soprano) & Francesco Meli (tenor)

Orchestra and Chorus of Teatro Regio.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - piano works part two this (early) morning.

_Two Mazurkas_ op.40 (1902-03):










_Eight Études_ op.42 (1903):










_Four Preludes_ op.31 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.33 (1903):
_Three Preludes_ op.35 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.37 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.39 (1903):
_Prelude_ in E-flat from _Trois Morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Four Preludes_ op.48 (1905):










Piano Sonata no.4 in F-sharp op.30 (1903):
Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp op.53 (1907):
_Deux morceaux_ op.57 (1908):
_Feuillet d'Album (Album Leaf)_ op.58 (1908):


----------



## deprofundis

*One oof the best Luzzasco Luzzachi record mandatory listen*

Hello dear distinguished ladie's & gentelmen, followers , friends, readers, im currently listening to:

* Luzzasco Luzzaschi(on Panclassical label)* excelleent album cd formmat in my headphone, i had it in mpw3 download legit but i was so impressed, i bought the cd version too, so i can listen the cd not just on my computer but my sound system,, whit aa decent volume of 45 on a scale of 0-74..

_I cannot sleep tonight, even if , i was active all day i drove my bike 4 hours , story go i whent to see a friend far, and got lost after meeting this friend,, i was sweating my heart wwas so tired i need to paause sometime, i had insollation due to hudge humidity 36 degree today in my city.But even whit all of this i can sleep it'S too darn warm & humid, it's not just my frequent insomnia factor, anyway goodnight , will probably sleep eventually before sun rise or during sunrise.
_
:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5 /Falla: El Amor Brujo/ Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 & other works.

Karita Mattila (soprano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again the piano concerto by Lutoslawski, because it's awesome


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Hewitt performing; Ravel: The complete solo piano music


----------



## Judith

Just been listening to Walton Cello Concerto performed by StevenIsserlis Philharmonia Orchestra and conducted by Paavo Jarvi. Has a beautiful theme throughout this work. Read that he struggled with this concerto. Could it be that he didn't want to let Piatigorsky down as he commissioned it although they didn't meet until he started composing first movement?


----------



## Rogerx

Sir George Liszt: A Faust Symphony

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor)


----------



## Madiel

I'm listening to the first volume of the ongoing series of recordings by Pierre Hantai of Scarlatti's sonatas, a marvel of a series!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Beat Furrer's* Piano Concerto has such a highly rhythmic, pulse driven energy.......except that the short bursts of raw, elemental piano attacks never seem to overtly align to any regular rhythmic grid. Rather, their power almost overwhelms the sense of rhythmic regularity by attacking from either side of any potential central pulse. Even in the more 'square,' or more 'regular' rhythms towards the middle of the piece, the accented notes have a quality to them that seems to attempt to either derail the forward motion, or make the music simply _fly_ of the tracks into the sometimes atmospheric, sometimes bubbly, but ever present accompanying ensemble.

The other pieces are also fantastic and I'll be listening to them too.


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto/ Serenade in E flat major for Winds, Op. 7/Sonatina No. 2, TrV 291 "Fröhliche Werkstatt"

Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Jacck

*Schumann - Phantasie* (Richter)
*Zelenka - Requiem in C minor *- I am seriously liking this requiem, it is one of my all time favorites
*Duruflé - Requiem*
*Islandsmoen - Requiem *- this is another fantastic requiem
*Tchaikovsky - Symphony 5* (Ormandy) - with each listening I like this symphony more and more


----------



## Guest

Armanvd said:


>


You are back.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conduting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 103

St Luke's Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Sapp - The Women of Trachis Overture (Lockhart/CRI)
Biggs - Scherzo (Wetswood Wind Qnt/Crystals)
Harbison - Symphony #2 (Blomstedt/London)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - third and final instalment of his piano works this afternoon.

_Étude_ from _Trois Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Étude_ from _Quatre Morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Three Études_ op.65 (1912):










_Prelude_ in F from _Trois Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Prelude_ in A-minor from _Quatre Morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Prelude_ in E-flat from _Quatre Morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Prelude_ from _Deux Morceaux_ op.59 (1910):
_Two Preludes_ op.67 (1913):
_Five Preludes_ op.75 (1914):










Piano Sonata no.6 in G op.62 (1911):
_Two Poèmes_ op.63 (1912):
Piano Sonata no.7 [_White Mass_] in F-sharp op.64 (1912):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A op.66 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no.9 in F [_Black Mass_] op.68 (1913):
Piano Sonata no.10 in C op.70 (1913):
_Poème_ [_Vers la flamme (Towards the Flame)_] op.72 (1914):


----------



## Enthusiast

I used to feel that Russian performances were among the best for Russian repertoire but might not be for Germanic or French music. Of course, I was wrong there. In addition to being sometimes very good it is also refreshing in these days, when orchestras don't really have their own national sounds, to hear music making from a time when they did. Anyway, I listened to Brahms 3 (often the most elusive of the four) from this set - excellent!


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: Piano Concertos 2 & 3. Anda/Fricsay. A desert island disc for me.


----------



## Sonata

*Wagner: Parsifal. Knappertsbutsch*









*Liszt: Annes de Pelerinage. Lazar Berman*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Penderecki.


----------



## Rogerx

JoAnn Falletta conducting; Glière: Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 42 'Il'ya Murometz'

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Every once in a while the same thought comes to me. I've unjustifiably neglected Solti. Then I find some Solti recording that, due to some oversight, is in my collection and I listen to it.

This time it was Bruckner Symphony No 7, Chicago Symphony.










Eh, not bad really. The orchestra's virtuosity is on display, performance is well balanced, they give him a nice fat sound. But the magic is not there. Climaxes are not shaped, there is a lack of nuance in phrasing. Rhythmic tension is lacking. Just too straight-laced.

Put on Jochum Dresden for a quick contrast, the slow movement main theme. There it is!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

A rare weekday off for me.
The following music has made its way onto the player so far:

Aho, Quintet for Clarinet & String Quartet - Osmo Vanska, Sarah Kwak, Gina DiBello, Thomas Turner & Anthony Ross.

Nice to hear Vanska playing his original instrument - so to speak. I can't help wondering if it may have sounded even better if BIS had used the talents of their in house clarinetist - Martin Frost, with all due respect to Mr Vanska of course!









Per Norgard, Symphony No 3 - Danish National RSO, Leif Segerstam.
I'm really getting into Norgards sound world - great music.









Alfred Schnittke, Viola Concerto - David Aaron Carpenter, Philharmonia Orchestra, Christoph, Eschenbach.
Definitely not what you would call a virtuosic concerto with many dark episodes and themes.


----------



## pmsummer

BOETHIUS
_Songs of Consolation_
*Metra from 11th-century Canterbury*
Sequentia - ensemble for medieval music
Benjamin Bagby - voice, harps, direction
Hanna Marti - voice, harp
Norbert Rodenkirchen - flutes​_
Glossa_


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Hector Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts
> Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus*
> 
> BBC Legends series on CD, recorded live in Royal Albert Hall, London - 13th December 1959.


Based on your comments, and also because I'm a fan of Beecham, I made this my latest purchase. I'm listening now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> *Wagner: Parsifal. Knappertsbutsch*


That reminds me, I need to hear that one. I've been interested ever since it was mentioned in the old television series Inspector Lewis.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-The 'Great' performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## Iota

Madiel said:


> I'm listening to the first volume of the ongoing series of recordings by Pierre Hantai of Scarlatti's sonatas, a marvel of a series!


Have only heard Vol. 1 but a marvel it certainly is. Hantai seems to hop from conversational refinement to wild abandon, or any other of the countless nuances of character you find in these sonatas, with such intelligence and spontaneity. The K175, A minor is outrageous!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Tragic Overture / Symphony No 3

Hans Knappertsbusch / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded live at the Altes Festspielhaus, Salzburg, July 26, 1955


----------



## Malx

Pierre Boulez, ...explosante-fixe... - Paris Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez.

A number of years ago I would never have manged to listen to this piece of music - isn't it wonderful/strange how our ability to accept music changes with time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Pierre Boulez, ...explosante-fixe... - Paris Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez.
> 
> A number of years ago I would never have manged to listen to this piece of music - isn't it wonderful/strange how our ability to accept music changes with time.


And it's equally wonderful that you are willing to change with time.


----------



## Guest

Chopin
Ballades, Scherzos

Rubinstein, pno









Remastered from the 50s and it has excellent sound quality. Brilliant music, brilliantly performed. Not too schmaltzy, not too austere.


----------



## Sonata

Baron Scarpia said:


> Every once in a while the same thought comes to me. I've unjustifiably neglected Solti. Then I find some Solti recording that, due to some oversight, is in my collection and I listen to it.
> 
> This time it was Bruckner Symphony No 7, Chicago Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, not bad really. The orchestra's virtuosity is on display, performance is well balanced, they give him a nice fat sound. But the magic is not there. Climaxes are not shaped, there is a lack of nuance in phrasing. Rhythmic tension is lacking. Just too straight-laced.
> 
> Put on Jochum Dresden for a quick contrast, the slow movement main theme. There it is!


I am listening to the same thing! My impression is very different from yours though. I am not a huge Solti fan, but I am actually really loving his way with the first two movements of this symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - keyboards, director
_
Erato_


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Images; Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral sacred works part one.

Such a pity Schubert never finished his large-scale religious drama _Lazarus_ - it could have been a beauty based on what he composed before abandoning it during the second of three acts. Had he finished it then it certainly would have been his longest non-operatic work. Never mind, the torso still gives us about eighty minutes of music. From what I gather, Schubert had difficulty reconciling the concept of Lazarus's rising from the dead with the music he had in mind - as if he felt unable do justice to the seriousness of the subject. Arnold Schoenberg faced a similar biblical dilemma when he hit a wall with the third act of his opera _Moses und Aron_ over a century later.

_Kyrie_ in D-minor D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B D106 (1814):
_Offertorium_ [_Totus in corde (The Whole Heart...)_] in A-minor D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor D175 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Tres sunt (There are Three...)_] in A-minor D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ in C D184 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Salve Regina_] in F D223 (1815):
_Tantum ergo_ in C D460 (1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C D486 (1815 or 1816):
_Auguste jam coelestium (Majestically Now in Heaven...)_ in G D488 (1816):
_Lazarus oder Die Feier der Auferstehung (Lazarus, or the Feast of the Resurrection)_ - Easter Cantata in three acts for three sopranos, three tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer, after Biblical sources] D689 (1820 inc.):



_Mass_ no.4 in C D452








***

(*** - same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Guest

This is the second of what I think are now five operas by Swiss-born composer *Beat Furrer.* The only music reviewer I ever bother paying attention to has actually reviewed _Narcissus_ on amazon which might be worth reading for anyone interested. A few interesting points to mention for those who might be interested to check out this 'contemporary' (well....24 year old) adaptation of Ovid's story is that it's really more of a fantastic listening experience rather than a story-based, dramatic work for the stage with instrumental accompaniment for singing characters. Those familiar with Furrer's other vocal music would probably appreciate his very instrumental approach to writing for voices; the soloists sing percussive syllables and phonemes in their respective scenes alternating with scenes featuring a choir of very rounded, sustained voices that give the whole opera a somewhat ritualistic atmosphere.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Bantock's "The Witch of Atlas":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scriabin's "Poem of Ecstasy":


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastian Weigle conducting; Spohr: Nonet-Overture in C major- Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor.

Leipziger Kammerorchester, Leipziger Streichquartett, Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Trios, Vol. 2

Lili Kraus, piano 
Willi Boskovsky, violin
Nikolaus Hubner, cello


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-The 'Great' performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


......and a particularly early start with their recording of the 5th and 6th!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 8, 9, 11, 44, 45 & 47

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> And it's equally wonderful that you are willing to change with time.


May I join the party ?


----------



## Guest

Start this day with the light footed Spanish encores


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Emanuel Ax (piano) performing; Fauré & Strauss: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Haydn man

I am no Bach expert but am really enjoying this version 
The recording is very good


----------



## Guest

After several misses, this is the Bruckner experience I was looking for.

Sixth Symphony, Jochum, Staatskapel Dresden.










This is a rather old remastering so it is not as silky smooth as I imagine the original analog recordings could be, but the performance is superb and the audio is generally very satisfying. There is striking dissonance in various passages in the first movement which I find utterly bliss inducing, and the slow movement is a real gem. I tend to look to Karajan's recording as my reference for this piece, and Jochum produces and equally compelling reading.


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Rubinstein performing; Chopin: Nocturnes Nos. 1-19


----------



## Rogerx

Iona Brown conducting; Handel- Boieldieu-Dittersdorf- Harp Concertos & Handel: Variations for harp

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Enthusiast

This is great! Hard to imagine how anyone would not be impressed by this powerful and constantly inventive music (but I know may are not!).


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Pierre Boulez, ...explosante-fixe... - Paris Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez.
> 
> A number of years ago I would never have manged to listen to this piece of music - isn't it wonderful/strange how our ability to accept music changes with time.
> 
> View attachment 105237


I've been on a parallel journey. Five years ago I occasionally listened to Boulez, didn't hate it but felt it would take a lot of work to get to know and love it. I don't remember actually doing that work but these days it talks (or sings?) to me fairly directly. It fits right in. Yes, it's amazing how that happens. But the experience has also kicked out any interest I once had for some (not all) other new but more widely accessible music - music that has somehow died or wilted for me without ever delivering that much.


----------



## Guest

I am currently listening to a bunch of solo clarinet works............I have to compose a 7 minute solo piece for someone and I don't really know where to start...........hoping for some inspiration here!


----------



## Rogerx

Linos Ensemble performing; Louise Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*

I must be bonding with Casadesus' Ravel interpretations, because I have two other recordings of Gaspard, and this is the first recording I've actually sat all the way through this piece.


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> I am currently listening to a bunch of solo clarinet works............I have to compose a 7 minute solo piece for someone and I don't really know where to start...........hoping for some inspiration here!


I love the clarinet! It was a new thing when Mozart wrote his concerto and his quintet and he produced two of his greatest pieces for it (or something fairly like it). The trio also is pretty good. Brahms also wrote some of his greatest music for it. Why am I saying this? Perhaps because it might be easier to avoid influence but to still get great ideas by going back? Sorry, you've probably thought of that already and probably also have ways of being inspired without being dominated by newer pieces that impress you.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me, I need to hear that one. I've been interested ever since it was mentioned in the old television series Inspector Lewis.


It was pretty good, but my first choice still has to be the Karajan


----------



## Sonata

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105281
> 
> 
> Linos Ensemble performing; Louise Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet


Farrenc has some wonderful music.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I love the clarinet! It was a new thing when Mozart wrote his concerto and his quintet and he produced two of his greatest pieces for it (or something fairly like it). The trio also is pretty good. Brahms also wrote some of his greatest music for it. Why am I saying this? Perhaps because it might be easier to avoid influence but to still get great ideas by going back? Sorry, you've probably thought of that already and probably also have ways of being inspired without being dominated by newer pieces that impress you.


I love the idea of a new instrument that does new things. 

Mozart is one of my absolute favourite composers, I should listen to his clarinet works again!


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Prince Methusalem" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Piano Quintet, Op. 34 (Emerson Qrt + Fleisher/DG)
R. Strauss/Krauss - Symphonic Fragment from "Die Liebe der Danae" (Mehta/Sony)*


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I love the idea of a new instrument that does new things.
> 
> Mozart is one of my absolute favourite composers, I should listen to his clarinet works again!


How about this one?










I can transfer it to you if you like


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can transfer it to you if you like


I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> This is great! Hard to imagine how anyone would not be impressed by this powerful and constantly inventive music (but I know may are not!).
> 
> View attachment 105279


I just purchased this box,


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I love the idea of a new instrument that does new things.
> 
> Mozart is one of my absolute favourite composers, I should listen to his clarinet works again!


This I don't understand. A clarinet is a reed attached to a tube. What are these _new things_ that can be done?

I get fatigued with the style of modern music that is obsessed with getting weird sounds from an instrument. I much prefer modern music that uses the established virtuoso technique of an instrument to paint new melodies, new harmonies, new rhythms.

I enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> This I don't understand. A clarinet is a reed attached to a tube. What are these _new things_ that can be done?
> 
> I get fatigued with the style of modern music that is obsessed with getting weird sounds from an instrument. I much prefer modern music that uses the established virtuoso technique of an instrument to paint new melodies, new harmonies, new rhythms.
> 
> I enjoyed this a lot.


I think he was referring to what the clarinet was for Mozart. And we surely all know by now that Mozart found wonderful possibilities in the new instrument (and the availability of someone who could really play with it).


----------



## Enthusiast

Traverso said:


> I just purchased this box,


Get thee behind me! That looks _very_ tempting. I don't think I even have many of the pieces in the set. I usually check out current discs on the Presto site (I'm UK based) but they don't seem to do it so I missed it. Amazon have it, of course. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey (baritone), Wolfgang Sawallisch (piano) performing; Richard Strauss - 20 Lieder.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I'd love to hear it!


I can't transfer it to you,your settings don't allow messages


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - second and final instalment of his sacred works.

_Offertorium_ [_Salve Regina_] in A for soprano and string orchestra D676 (1819):
_Six Antiphons for the Blessing of the Branches on Palm Sunday_ for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Der Psalm XXIII_ for four female voices - arr. for male voices and piano D706 (1820):
_Tantum Ergo_ in C for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D739 (1814):
_Tantum Ergo_ in D for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D750 (1820):
_Salve Regina_ in C for four unaccompanied male voices D811 (1824):
_Deutsche Messe mit Anhang_ [_Des Gebet des Herm_] _(German Mass with Epilogue_ [_The Lord's Prayer_]_)
_ - version for four-part choir, wind instruments, timpani and organ [Text: Johann Philip Neumann] D872 (1827):
_Der Psalm XCII_ for soloist and unaccompanied four-part choir D953 (1828):
_Hymus an den Heiligen Geist (Hymn to the Holy Ghost)_ for four-part men's choir and wind instruments D948/D964 (1828):



_Mass_ no.5 in A-flat for soloists, mixed choir and orchestra D685 (1819-22 - rev. c. 1826):
_Mass_ no.6 in E-flat for soloists, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):
_Tantum Ergo_ in E-flat for soloists, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium_ [_Intende voci_] in B-flat for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):


----------



## Enthusiast

Iota said:


> I've been listening to Toru Takemitsu's _Corona_ played by Roger Woodward. If you've ever wanted to know what slipping slowly out of the bottom of the universe whilst sucking space dust might feel like, this may assist. A magical piece, rather apocalyptically so at times. It manages to evoke a feeling of distance and proximity simultaneously quite mesmerisingly.


I did finally track this down .... and found your description a very good one! Quite a bit more interesting than other Takemitsu works I know (which are not that many and are orchestral). Thanks!


----------



## Armanvd

Traverso said:


> You are back.:tiphat:


Happy To Be Back :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Marek Štilec conducting; Kozeluch: Cantata for the Coronation of Leopold II 'Hail to the Monarch'

Kristýna Vylíčilová (soprano), Tomáš Kořínek, Josef Moravec (tenors), Filip Dvořá k (harpsichord)

Martinů Voices & Prague Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Tippitt*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> *Tippitt*


I need to find time to listen to Tippitt again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto no. 2 by Magnus Lindberg!


----------



## Sonata

I already have enough of the big boxes going at once....so why not add another? :lol:
*EMI Icons: Elizabeth Schwarzkopf*









And her Mozart snippets paired nicely with a couple of *Haydn symphonies: 13-15* to be exact
(speaking of big boxes!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

This is nice, but this recording gets fun in the fourth movement: less about notes and more about feelings.


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice record. A bit different.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Willem Pijper, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## senza sordino

Rostropovich Days here

Haydn Cello Concerti, from Spotify. A lovely way to start my holiday 









Schubert Arpeggione Sonata, Schumann Fünf Stücke im Volkston (which I think means Damn I'm stuck in Folkstone, only they don't say damn), Debussy Cello Sonata. My new disk I bought used last Saturday. Terrific. 









Dvorak Cello Concerto, Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations. From my collection of CDs 









Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1, Myaskovsky Cello Concerto, Tchaikovsky Rococco Variations (again). From Spotify 









Dutilleux Tout un monde Lointain and Lutosławski Cello Concerto, a disk I bought earlier this year. Terrific stuff. I really enjoy this disk. A world away from the Haydn earlier. 









Rostropovich was indeed the cellist of the century. An amazing artist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Oboe Concerto*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Organ Works Vol 1* Peter Hurford on Decca








I'm listening to disc three from this 3 CD set. Lots of Fantasies and Fugues. Jolly Good!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1* Angela Hewitt (piano) on hyperion








Not sure if this is a sin but I prefer Bach on the piano over the harpsichord! This set of Book 1 of the Well-Tempered clavier is very tastefully played by Angela Hewitt. No eccentricities ala Gould. So this set is a pretty safe bet. But I have to admit I rather like some eccentricities!


----------



## jim prideaux

after what eventually became an exhilarating evening of football.....Brahms 2nd Symphony performed by Giulini and the VPO.


----------



## Malx

I know it was his last Symphony but I still believe this is the most 'modern' symphony by 
Vaughan Williams.
Symphony No 9 - LSO, Previn.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto again, by Lutoslawski again  3rd time now. My favorite piece right now! This time with my hero Esa-Pekka Salonen/LA phil. and Paul Crossley (didn't hear about him before...)


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I've been on a parallel journey. Five years ago I occasionally listened to Boulez, didn't hate it but felt it would take a lot of work to get to know and love it. I don't remember actually doing that work but these days it talks (or sings?) to me fairly directly. It fits right in. Yes, it's amazing how that happens. But the experience has also kicked out any interest I once had for some (not all) other new but more widely accessible music - music that has somehow died or wilted for me without ever delivering that much.


I'm not so sure I am as far along the journey as you are enthusiast. I still have a liking for many modern composers that have their feet more firmly planted in tonal ground such as Pettersson and Aho. Ligeti, Schnittke and Boulez have been newer breakthroughs for me - some may find this odd but the work that that 'broke' Boulez for me was his second Piano Sonata played by Paavali Jumppanen:


----------



## pmsummer

ST. JOHN PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0b86rdx


----------



## MusicSybarite

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Piano concerto again, by Lutoslawski again  3rd time now. My favorite piece right now! This time with my hero Esa-Pekka Salonen/LA phil. and Paul Crossley (didn't hear about him before...)


You should check out his Cello Concerto as well (unless you already know it). It's Lutoslawski at the height of his creative powers, a kinda creepy work, quite eerie.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> I'm not so sure I am as far along the journey as you are enthusiast. I still have a liking for many modern composers that have their feet more firmly planted in tonal ground such as Pettersson and Aho. Ligeti, Schnittke and Boulez have been newer breakthroughs for me - some may find this odd but the work that that 'broke' Boulez for me was his second Piano Sonata played by Paavali Jumppanen:
> 
> View attachment 105301


Jumppanen's recordings of Boulez sound less rough around the edges and a little more akin to the fluid, rapid and dense beauty from his later works (which I think are generally more popular). It's certainly a Boulezian performance, but more from the perspective of an older Boulez looking back at his younger self.

Currently listening to some Lachenmann:


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Gounod: The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields .


----------



## Rogerx

Claus Peter Flor conducting: Dvořák: Symphony No. 9

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Piano Concerto No 25 (twice).

First Perahia










Generally good. But sometimes you read about early digital recordings having artifacts. The worst I've heard from Philips, Decca, DGG, Teldec, EMI is a bit of shrillness. But this recording has severe artifacts. A sort of fuzzy static whenever the piano plays very softly. Quantization error in a crude digitizer not masked by dithering, I suspect. Too bad, the playing is quite good.

Tried a different one. Uchida.










No audio problems here (originally Philips, now re-branded Decca) and beautifully played. Sensitive, brisk and rhythmically precise.


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully entertaining vocal and instrumental music from *Adriana Hölszky.* Are there any other fans of her work here?


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Louis Steuerman (piano) performing; Scriabin: Piano Works

Piano Sonata No. 3 / Piano Sonata No. 4/ Piano Sonata No. 5 etc.


----------



## Madiel

Rameau + Christie


----------



## Guest

Can I just saw WOW! There is some incredible string quartet writing in this! *Hölszky* seems to turn the ensemble into a single instrument of all idiomatic string sounds. The members of the quartet really sound perfectly unified as an ensemble; the fragmentary phrases that ebb and flow in _Hängebrücken - Streichquartett an Schubert: quartett I_ really show the quartet's ability to breathe the music together and feel the underlying rhythmic pace of the string of momentary phrases and how they connect to form a cohesive whole.

I haven't even got to the other pieces on this recording yet, but the first one has certainly blown me away.



















_Hängebrücken_ seems to be series of three pieces with two movements each, alternating with a couple of other Hölszky compositions.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I'm not so sure I am as far along the journey as you are enthusiast. I still have a liking for many modern composers that have their feet more firmly planted in tonal ground such as Pettersson and Aho.


Well I do enjoy Pettersson and even think of him as the last great symphonist. But I think I have always (so far!) been a bit disappointed by Aho. I so much wanted his music to grow in my consciousness and affections! It was that disappointment (and a similar feeling with a few others) that accompanied my growing excitement with more avant garde music. So I had no choice but to "follow my ear".

Perhaps one day I will return to Aho and the others and find what I failed to find earlier. I am a little bit conscious that the feeling I have about his music is not dissimilar to the feelings that many are expressing in another thread about atonality - a feeling of dullness and greyness in _all _the music (even though there is so much variety) - and this may in fact be a hallmark of not having got it yet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - symphonies and other orchestral works part one this morning.

Concerto for double string orchestra (1938-39):
_Fanfare for Brass no.1_ for four horns, three trumpets and three trombones (1943):
_Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946):
_Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953):










Symphony no.1 (1944-45):
_Suite in D: Birthday Suite for Prince Charles_ (1948):



_Ritual Dances_ from the opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
_Divertimento on Selinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1953-54):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just the way I like it from Denisov


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's some more evocative Denisov!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Armanvd

Listening To This Classic Again


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Anna Korondi (soprano)

Male voices of the Choir of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Introitus" piano concerto by Gubaidulina. Think I'm going to like this


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Romanovsky performing; Beethoven 'Diabelli Variations'


----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> I did finally track this down .... and found your description a very good one! Quite a bit more interesting than other Takemitsu works I know (which are not that many and are orchestral). Thanks!


Thanks for letting me know, glad _Corona_ sparked a bit of interest! One of the things that struck me too was how different it was from other Takemitsu I've heard (which is not a great deal, but growing).


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Schuricht/Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. After reading Merl's excellent threads on Beethoven sets I just had to put some on. This is a favourite set of mine and a terrific Eroica.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Mercier conducting; Gouvy - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie & Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern.


----------



## Guest

*Gérard Grisey*

Musique et Espace (Music and Space )

CD 12










Enjoy the video !


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail (listening to disc 6 "Concertino for Oboe and Strings" and "Fantasy for Oboe"):


----------



## Joe B

On to disc 8:

"Serenade for Small Orchestra", "Larch Trees", "Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra", "Concerto for 28 Players"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second and final instalment of Michael Tippett's symphonies and orchestral works this afternoon/early evening.

Piano Concerto (1953-55):



Symphony no.2 (1956-57):
Symphony no.3 for soprano and orchestra (1970-72):



Concerto for Orchestra (1960-62):
Concerto for violin, viola, cello and orchestra (1978-79):










Symphony no.4 (1976-77):



_The Rose Lake_ for orchestra (1991-93):


----------



## Rogerx

Roland Wilson conducting; Händel: Johannes-Passion.

Musica Fiata, Capella Ducale.


----------



## bejart

Yesterday's selections ---


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Appalachian Spring, Billy the Kid, Rodeo*


----------



## Vasks

_Independence Day
_

Hewitt - New Federal Overture (Gallios/Naxos CD)
Joplin - Sugar Cane & The Cascades Rags (Schuller/EMI CD)
Sousa - Washington Post and El Capitan Marches (Fennell/Mercury LP)
Ives - Fourth of July (Bernstein/Columbia LP)
Gershwin - Catfish Row: Symphonic Suite from "Porgy & Bess" (Kunzel/Telarc CD)
Barber - Commando March (Fennell/Telarc CD)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> after what eventually became an exhilarating evening of football.....Brahms 2nd Symphony performed by Giulini and the VPO.


and this afternoon with the Abbado/BPO recording....

oddly enough over the years I have found the Brahms symphonies a challenge (rewarding nonetheless) and in each case it has taken time but for me the sequence has been in reverse order and as I now find myself really appreciating the 2nd I can optimistically imagine that 1st will now become equally accessible.....and before somebody jumps down my throat I readily accept the problem is mine and not Brahms!

tomorrow on a walk I will return to the Levine cycle which was fortunately made available to me by a very generous TC member.....

a further point-it strikes me as odd that some have perceived the 2nd as Brahms' 'pastoral'......the final movement has all the momentum of a Kane penalty !!!! (sorry, but it is difficult not to mention 'soccer' at the moment!)


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 2 from Svetlanov (I think the same recording as pictured but my set looks different) - a fine and reliable set from the early 1990s. Svetlanov was an excellent Mahlerian. Sound is good if a little bright.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to both Piano Trio's and "Cornish Boat Song":


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've been listening to Bach keyboard music, played on a piano--by Ivo Pogorelich (English Suites 2 & 3), Valery Afanassiev (Well Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2), Dubravka Tomsic: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Italian...pID=51lKIoNL26L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch, and a superb recent disc from Rafal Blechacz: https://www.amazon.com/Johann-Sebas...530719691&sr=1-1&keywords=rafal+blechacz+bach

I've also been returning to some of Afanassiev's other recordings, his Schumann and late Beethoven & excellent 6 & 11 Bagatellen:

https://www.amazon.com/Back-U-S-S-R...pID=51r1NtKC1jL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Kre...D=51tM%2BYPjLIL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

His Schumann interpretations are interesting (Kreisleriana & Waldszenen), but different from the norm. They're worth hearing on their own merit, but you have to approach his Schumann with an open mind. His Beethoven is less challenging in that respect, and very fine, as he has a natural affinity for Beethoven. Afanassiev isn't content with churning out some carbon copy interpretation. Yet, there's nothing superficial about his musicianship, which I find most welcome. Afanassiev explores music on his own terms, and the results are both musical, deeply considered, & full of feeling, though I don't always agree with everything he does. However, like Pogorelich, he often wins me over.

So, I've been enjoying Afanassiev's piano playing a lot over the past couple of weeks, & especially his Bach Well Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2, which is one of my favorite sets (& one of the best from a Russian pianist, IMO--which is saying a lot, as I tend to prefer him to Sviatoslav Richter in this music). At times I can hear his teacher Emil Gilels' influence on his Bach playing, yet the playing is individual and unique.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...pID=61jxFVmWTXL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...id=1530720769&sr=1-2&keywords=Afanassiev+Bach

I'm also planning to listen to all of his Schubert. Yesterday, I listened to his D. 960, live in Moscow:





In addition, I've been acquainting myself with two new arrivals: First, some excellent Haydn playing from Israeli pianist, Einav Yarden--which has left me pleasantly surprised, as I'd read positive reviews, but didn't expect her Haydn to be this fine: I'd say it's one of the better Haydn recitals I've heard over the past decade (and the sound quality is very good too): https://www.amazon.com/Jospeh-Haydn...pID=51qLiafzAeL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

http://www.einavyarden.com/

Secondly, I listened to the first disc of a two CD set of Handel's Italian Cantatas, from soprano Mária Zádori and Concerto Armonico. On first impression, this is first rate singing and playing (on period instruments). I'd never encountered Concerto Armonico before, but they're excellent musicians:

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Itali...-1&keywords=handel+italian+cantatas+brilliant


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit
*

This is from a live concert in 1987. It's supposed to be really good. I'm not familiar enough with the piece to give an opinion.


----------



## bejart

William Boyce (1711-1779): Overture No.5 in F Major

Adrian Shepherd leading Cantilena


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## starthrower

Some American music for Independence Day. Originally this was going to be recorded with my hometown orchestra, the Syracuse Symphony. But they wanted more money than the LSO, so Zappa went to London. Recorded in 1983 this sounds as good if not better than any modern recording I've heard.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Violin Sonata, K. 306; Fragments

Oleg Kagan, violin 
Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## bejart

Christian Ernst Graf (1723-1804): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.17, No.1

Via Nova Quartett: Mechthild Blaumer and Lorenz Balumer, violins -- Helmut Winkel, viola -- Mario Blaumer, cello -- Eri Takeguchi, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets, Op. 20*

The Quatuor Mosaiques is spot on in these quartets.


----------



## Joe B

Frank Bridge's "String Quartet No. 4":


----------



## Malx

Time for some Mahler:
Symphony No 10 - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More piano concertos! This time no. 2 by Poul Ruders. New favorites are the ones by Lutoslawski and Gubaidulina. Magnus Lindberg was nice too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## jim prideaux

Barenboim and the CSO-Brahms' 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Magnus Lindberg, Kraft - Toimii Ensemble, Finnish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## chill782002

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

Anthony Goldstone / Caroline Clemmow

Recorded 1990

Just returned from a very long working day so relaxing with this. This is Rimsky-Korsakov's own piano duo arrangement and may be even more evocative than the orchestral version.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight first dip into a new box that has sat on my shelf for a few weeks unopened:

J S Bach, French Suite No 5 - Blandine Rannou (Harpsichord).


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Time for some Schumann


----------



## Iota

There are a number of pieces (of which Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 3 is one) that I listened to somewhat obsessively when I was younger, and then reached a point in my late twenties where I felt I never really needed to hear them again. And indeed have not done so for decades. This week however I decided to come back to it, and it was an incredibly joyous experience, being completely bowled over (again) by the extraordinary richness and subtlety of the music. A real jewel in the crown for me.

Kevin Kenner is a Chopin pianist I have a lot of time for, there always seems such intelligence, elegance and space in his playing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fremde Welten by Georg Friedrich Haas, yet another piano concerto


----------



## Iota

Josquin13 said:


> Lately, I've been listening to Bach keyboard music, played on a piano--by Ivo Pogorelich (English Suites 2 & 3), Valery Afanassiev (Well Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2), Dubravka Tomsic: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Italian...pID=51lKIoNL26L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch, and a superb recent disc from Rafal Blechacz: https://www.amazon.com/Johann-Sebas...530719691&sr=1-1&keywords=rafal+blechacz+bach
> 
> I've also been returning to some of Afanassiev's other recordings, his Schumann and late Beethoven & excellent 6 & 11 Bagatellen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Back-U-S-S-R...pID=51r1NtKC1jL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Kre...D=51tM%2BYPjLIL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> His Schumann interpretations are interesting (Kreisleriana & Waldszenen), but different from the norm. They're worth hearing on their own merit, but you have to approach his Schumann with an open mind. His Beethoven is less challenging in that respect, and very fine, as he has a natural affinity for Beethoven. Afanassiev isn't content with churning out some carbon copy interpretation. Yet, there's nothing superficial about his musicianship, which I find most welcome. Afanassiev explores music on his own terms, and the results are both musical, deeply considered, & full of feeling, though I don't always agree with everything he does. However, like Pogorelich, he often wins me over.
> 
> So, I've been enjoying Afanassiev's piano playing a lot over the past couple of weeks, & especially his Bach Well Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2, which is one of my favorite sets (& one of the best from a Russian pianist, IMO--which is saying a lot, as I tend to prefer him to Sviatoslav Richter in this music). At times I can hear his teacher Emil Gilels' influence on his Bach playing, yet the playing is individual and unique.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...pID=61jxFVmWTXL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...id=1530720769&sr=1-2&keywords=Afanassiev+Bach
> 
> I'm also planning to listen to all of his Schubert. Yesterday, I listened to his D. 960, live in Moscow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I've been acquainting myself with two new arrivals: First, some excellent Haydn playing from Israeli pianist, Einav Yarden--which has left me pleasantly surprised, as I'd read positive reviews, but didn't expect her Haydn to be this fine: I'd say it's one of the better Haydn recitals I've heard over the past decade (and the sound quality is very good too): https://www.amazon.com/Jospeh-Haydn...pID=51qLiafzAeL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> http://www.einavyarden.com/
> 
> Secondly, I listened to the first disc of a two CD set of Handel's Italian Cantatas, from soprano Mária Zádori and Concerto Armonico. On first impression, this is first rate singing and playing (on period instruments). I'd never encountered Concerto Armonico before, but they're excellent musicians:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Itali...-1&keywords=handel+italian+cantatas+brilliant


Interesting, lots to mull over in that post.

As I said in my response to your previous post about Afanassiev, I found his Bach WTC very arresting, I didn't want to stop listening, so many things seemed just right about it. I did try some Schubert and Beethoven which didn't grab me in quite the same way, but an interesting pianist for sure, and am grateful as I suspect I'd have missed him but for your advocacy.


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105214
> 
> 
> Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola) performing; Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27


A fantastic disc of two of my favorite Grieg works.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Petrushka" (original 1911 ballet version):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Deems Taylor's "Through the Looking Glass":


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Crossley (piano) performing; Grieg: Lyric Pieces.


----------



## Guest

A fantastic opera by *Olga Neuwirth* that blends acoustic and electronic music seamlessly to create a surreal musical backdrop alluding to the character Fred Madison's increasing sense of alienation to his own existence and a blur between reality and....unreality. _Lost Highway_ is a very creative adaptation of David Lynch's film of the same name and has been described as closer to an episodic reinvention than a shot-for-shot remake. I would say this is for the better as it stands alone as one of the most interesting and creative operas of the 21st century so far.


----------



## SONNET CLV

A fine ending to another Fourth of July, two American symphonies:





















Roy Harris composed his Second Symphony in 1934 for the Boston Symphony. It does not reach the heights of the composer's magnificent Third, but is worth hearing, especially for fans of Harris and the American Symphony. The Gould Third, written for the Dallas Symphony in 1946/47, is a stronger work than the Harris Second. Gould dedicated this work to his parents, which reveals his opinion of its worth. Indeed, it is superior to his other three symphonies and lays a fine claim as one of the great American symphonies. The 2002 Albany disc (TROY515) notes that these are "World Premiere Recordings." Today was my first hearing of either of these works, as I just opened the shrink wrap on this disc today, though I had the disc in my collection for some time.


----------



## Rogerx

Mariana Sîrbu performing: Vivaldi: 6 Violin Concertos

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Tonhalle Orchester Zurich.


----------



## Guest

I've often thought of Fourier as a bit stodgy, but this recording of the Saint-Saens first concerto is just superb.


----------



## Cornupis

https://img.cdandlp.com/2017/05/imgL/116951921.jpg
The complete mahler symphonies / leonard bernstein, new york philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Rimsky-Korsakov: Shéhérazade & Capriccio espagnol

John Corigliano (violin)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Jordi Savall conducting; Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine

Montserat Figueras.


----------



## Marinera

Finished listening to _Vivaldi - Gloria RV 588

_









Now moving onto some instrumental _Vivaldi _- disk 1 - _The Four Seasons, violin concertos RV 372, RV 390, concerto for two violins and cello RV 578
_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet by Edison Denisov.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Offenbach*: Fantasio

Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Guest

*French Harpsichord*


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Symphony No 4

Arturo Toscanini / NBC Symphony Orchestra

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, New York City, December 3, 1951


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Hesse conducting; Graaf & Abel: Cello Concertos and Sinfonias

Klaus-Dieter Brandt (cello)

L'arpa festante.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various works for orchestra/ensemble this afternoon.

Helmed by the versatile Austrian H.K. Gruber (he sings as well as conducts) the first disc includes four of the six orchestral suites which Eisler put together from some of his numerous film scores. The agitprop songs are taken from various cycles for voice and chamber ensemble. Using a band featuring banjo, saxophone etc. probably makes the orchestral suites sound more Weill-ian than they otherwise might have been but the performances themselves can't be faulted.

The second disc features purely orchestral works intended for the concert hall but even these had their roots in film and incidental music. As befitting a pupil of Schoenberg, Eisler applies serial methods to some of it.

The third disc is taken up by the monumental anti-Fascist cantata which is sometimes considered to be Eisler's crowning glory. Bertholt Brecht provided some of his most visceral poems documenting the rise of the Nazis, but the composition's gestation was a difficult one (probably because there were relatively few places where such a political hot potato could be performed at the time) - in fact, Brecht was dead by the time it was eventually wheeled out of the hangar in 1957, some 22 years after Eisler started on it. One interesting feature is that it contains a shorter cantata, with texts adapted by Eisler from another avowed anti-Fascist writer, Ignazio Silone.

However diametrically opposed one may be to Bertolt Brecht in terms of political outlook there is no denying that he was a brilliantly perceptive and emotionally-charged wordsmith who could veer between acidic satire, fist-pumping anger and humanistic empathy all within a few sentences. The texts for the _Deutsche Sinfonie_ is Brecht in excelsis.

_Ballade vom N****r Jim_ - song for voice and chamber ensemble from _Balladenbuch_ op.18 [Text: David Weber] (1929):
_Wohltätigkeit(Charity)_ - song for voice and chamber ensemble from _Vier Balladen_ op.22 [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1930):
_Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern (Ballad of the Sackthrowers)_ - song for voice and chamber ensemble from _Vier Balladen_ op.22 [Text: Julian Arendt] (1930):
_Das Lied vom SA-Mann_ - song for voice and chamber ensemble from _Vier Balladen_ op.41 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1931-32):
Two songs from the music to the parable play _Die Ründkopfe und die Spitzköpfe (Round Heads and Pointed Heads)_ op.45 [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1934-36):
_Ideal und Wirklichkeit (Ideals and Reality)_ - song for voice and chamber ensemble Woo [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1956):
_Orchestersuite No.2_ op.24 - adapted from the music for the film _Niemandsland (No-Man's Land)_ (1931):
_Orchestersuite No.3_ op.26 - adapted from the music for the film _Kuhle Wampe (Empty Belly)_ (1931-32):
_Orchestersuite No.4_ op.30 - adapted from the music for the documentary film Die Jugend hat das Wort [_Youth has the Word_) (1932):
_Orchestersuite No.5_ op.34 - adapted from the music for the film _Dans les rues (On the Streets)_ (1933):



_Kleine Sinfonie_ op.29 (1931-32):
_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ WoO (1938-40):
_Kammer-Symphonie_ op.69 (1940):
_Drie Stücke für Orchester_ WoO (1938 and 1957):
_Stürm-Suite für Orchester_ WoO - adapted from the incidental music for the play _Sturm_ by Vladimir Bill-Belotserkovsky (1957):



_Deutsche Sinfonie_ op.50 - cantata for four soloists, two speakers, mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: Bertolt Brecht and Hanns Eisler, after Ignazio Silone] (1935-47 - completed 1957):


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been in a Xenakis frame of mind for a couple of days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orchestral music by Franco Donatoni here. The past week I've only heard contemporary classical music (and disco or black metal in the car).


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Vaughan Williams: Job & Symphony No. 9

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## chill782002

elgars ghost said:


> _Deutsche Sinfonie_ op.50 - cantata for four soloists, two speakers, mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: Bertolt Brecht and Hanns Eisler, after Ignazio Silone] (1935-47 - completed 1957):


I don't normally go for choral music but Eisler's "Deutsche Sinfonie" is one of the few pieces I make an exception for. A great work. The cover photo is a very appropriate choice as well, a 15 year old conscript photographed shortly after being captured very near the end of the war.


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Beethoven Piano trio no. 2, Op 2/1 in G


----------



## Rogerx

Julia Fischer (violin) and conducting: Bach - Violin Concertos
Alexander Sitkovetsky in the double concerto.

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
MISERERE
*Gregorio Allegri*
Choir of Westminster Abbey
Simon Preston - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Sonata

You know how you have that listening experience that really starts to make an opera click with you? That is what I am having right now with *Verdi's Macbeth*. I am listening to the Muti recording. Fiorenza Cossotto is "my" Lady Macbeth! It's really a great interpretation, and the other roles are done very well also.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Igor Stravinsky:
- Petrushka (1947 Version)
- The Firebird Suite (1919 Version)
Klaus Tennatedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

My most recent purchase, featuring one of my favourite Conductors and Orchestra.

First listen and so far, I am very happy with it indeed.


----------



## Vasks

*Rihm - Time Chant (Mutter/DG)
Posadas - Anamorfosis (de Leeuw/Neos)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Louis Andriessen*

De staat ( the State )


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> [MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
> *Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
> MISERERE
> *Gregorio Allegri*
> Choir of Westminster Abbey
> Simon Preston - director
> _
> Archiv Produktion_


That's one of the first CDs I ever got (when it first came out). Fond memories...


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Willens conducting; Mozart: Serenades Volume 1

Serenade No. 9 in D major/ March in D major, K335/ Serenade No. 13 etc.
Die Kölner Akademie.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Arnold Gross (1701-ca.1783): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Niklas Eklund on trumpet with the Drottingham Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Martinu Piano Quintet No 2.










This work is more heavy weight compared to the first piano quintet. I will have to listen to it again, probably several times, to feel I have appreciated it. At first encounter the second (slow) movement is most impressive, with wonderfully melodic counterpoint, producing many poignant dissonances.

Performances and recording excellent (nla, I'm afraid).


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*










Haïkaï 
Performer: Yvonne Loriod (Piano) 
Conductor: Pierre Boulez 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ensemble InterContemporain

Written: 1962; France 
Date of Recording: 11/26/1988 
2. 
Couleurs de la cité céleste 
Performer: Yvonne Loriod (Piano) 
Conductor: Pierre Boulez 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ensemble InterContemporain

Written: 1963; France 
Date of Recording: 11/26/1988

3. 
Un vitrail et des oiseaux 
Performer: Yvonne Loriod (Piano) 
Conductor: Pierre Boulez 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ensemble InterContemporain

Written: 1986; France 
Date of Recording: 11/26/1988 
4. 
Oiseaux exotiques 
Performer: Yvonne Loriod (Piano) 
Conductor: Pierre Boulez 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ensemble InterContemporain 
Written: 1955-56 
Date of Recording: 11/26/1988


----------



## Enthusiast

Plenty of variety here: disc 1 (I don't have the second disc - got disc 1 from a charity shop bargain bin some time back).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Inspired by the Scottish thread, I had to hear Stabat Mater by James MacMillan again, since I recommended it. Still recommended! Hope he writes a piece for guitar!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This is taken at a tempo that should be ponderous and boring, but somehow it isn't.


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Keyboard Suites, Vol. 2

Sviatoslav Richter, piano 
Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Joe B

Disc #2, "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This is taken at a tempo that should be ponderous and boring, but somehow it isn't.
> 
> View attachment 105380


That is the art of Klemperer a conductor I have a lot of time for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Til Eulenspiegel*

I have the score marked up so I can follow the story, but right now, I'm just listening to the music. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Enthusiast

I hope I can say this right. I've listened to a fair bit of Xenakis in the last couple of days and found his music always interesting and involving and yet very varied. He can be restless, intense, even violent sometimes. But even when he is none of these things he seems somehow always to be "hot". I am not sure I know how to say what I mean. Anyway, despite the fiery cover, I found piano music on this Boulez album cooling after Xenakis!


----------



## jim prideaux

Kubelik and the BPO-Schumann's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been away from this thread for a while, in deference to serial visits from family members, not all of whom appreciate classical music. And perhaps especially not modernist repertoire! 

I'm restarting my listening with two favourite discs. More to follow.

*Bridge*
Orchestral Works, Vol II
Dance Rhapsody, H.84
Five Entr'actes, H.95
Dance Poem, H.111
Norse Legend, H.60
The Sea, H.100*
BBC NO of Wales, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 6 CD collection 2012]

Early and mid-career works, including the excellent 'Dance Poem' of 1913 and one of Bridge's best orchestral works, The Sea, of 1910.










*
Britten*
String Quartets, Vol I
String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Three Divertimenti*
Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 2003]

This splendid ensemble gives crisp and illuminating performances of these excellent Britten chamber works.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Disc #9: "Concerto for 2 Violins and String Orchestra", "Concerto for Clarinet and Strings No. 1", "Concerto for Flute and Strings No. 1", "Concerto for Horn and Strings No. 2"


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I hope I can say this right. I've listened to a fair bit of Xenakis in the last couple of days and found his music always interesting and involving and yet very varied. He can be restless, intense, even violent sometimes. But even when he is none of these things he seems somehow always to be "hot". I am not sure I know how to say what I mean. Anyway, despite the fiery cover, I found piano music on this Boulez album cooling after Xenakis!
> 
> View attachment 105384


I forget which piano music is on this (I have the Œuvres Complètes box set, which is ordered chronologically) but if it's the second piano sonata.........then _wow_ this is the first time I have heard it described as 'cooling'!


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2, Barcarolle, Berceuse, Fantaisie, etc.

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Guest

Listening to *Carl Vine's* piano concerto no. 1 for Exploring Contemporary Composers...........

The roles that the orchestra and soloist take are more akin to what one would expect from a 19th century concerto, although there is a bit more of an interplay between the traditionally virtuosic piano and solo instruments in the orchestra that reminds me of some early 20th century uses of the piano as an orchestral instrument. Aside from all of that, the thing that seems to make it particularly more contemporary is probably how it superficially sounds a bit like some quirky/humorous film scores from the last couple of decades.


----------



## Guest

Alright, that's enough of Vine for now. Here are some *Beat Furrer* works I am listening to that I really enjoy. _Aria_ is not too dissimilar from listening to any of his operas when it comes to his vocal and instrumental writing. The voice itself becomes an instrument within the ensemble, rather than a separate entity accompanied by the ensemble. Probably a good starting point for anyone interested in Furrer's works. I think there is a score video uploaded by Score Follower on youtube worth having a look at.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano) performing; Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione/Schumann: Stücke im Volkston/ Debussy: Cello Sonata etc.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Absolutely three of the finest pieces Michael Daugherty has composed! Each piece is uniquely different and just plain awesome. Highly recommend this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)performing: Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux


----------



## Rogerx

Piotr Anderszewski (piano) performing; Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3 & 5


----------



## Guest

_Parsifal_ the way it's done best:


----------



## haydnguy

Starting an absolutely gorgeious box set I haven't listened to in several years. Yum. Shown below is the cover of the box and the first CD in the set. CD covers are showing the original covers.

Box cover:








First CD:


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Lopez-Cobos conducting; Bruch: Scottish Fantasy & Violin Concerto No. 2.

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> I forget which piano music is on this (I have the Œuvres Complètes box set, which is ordered chronologically) but if it's the second piano sonata.........then _wow_ this is the first time I have heard it described as 'cooling'!


No - it is the 12 Notations and Structures II (2 pianos). The cooling was relative to a number of Xenakis works - I wasn't expecting it but it definitely felt cool in comparison.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> No - it is the 12 Notations and Structures II (2 pianos). The cooling was relative to a number of Xenakis works - I wasn't expecting it but it definitely felt cool in comparison.


Good morning, Enthusiast! Well, the 12 Notations _are_ rather 'cooling' even when compared to some of Boulez's other works. What do you think of Structures II?


----------



## Enthusiast

I guess the word that came to mind was "formal" but that maybe suggested by the title. But it makes me think of jerky modern dance. I'm not sure I am good at finding words to describe music! Still, cooling is good.


----------



## Madiel

shirime said:


> Good morning, Enthusiast! Well, the 12 Notations _are_ rather 'cooling' even when compared to some of Boulez's other works. What do you think of Structures II?


I don't know about Boulez cooling effect, but when I see him compared to Xenakis I can't avoid remembering - and the overdose of a certain kind of discussion going on endlessly here certainly help my memory :angel: - an interview with Boulez (Xenakis had been dead for 4-5 years by then) where the French composer said "Xenakis had many talents but an awful ear for music" (I am using commas though it is a very indirect quote, since I have translated in English what I read in an Italian newspaper and I ignore what language was used in the interview) - I guess Boulez' mind was never crossed by the idea that the majority of classical music listeners would attribute that "trait" to both of them :lol:

PS: I guess my translation of "orribile orecchio musicale" was quite bad


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Grieg: Peer Gynt & Sigurd Jorsalfar

Göteborgs Symfoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

Madiel said:


> I don't know about Boulez cooling effect, but when I see him compared to Xenakis I can't avoid remembering - and the overdose of a certain kind of discussion going on endlessly here certainly help my memory :angel: - an interview with Boulez (Xenakis had been dead for 4-5 years by then) where the French composer said "Xenakis had many talents but an awful ear for music" (I am using commas though it is a very indirect quote, since I have translated in English what I read in an Italian newspaper and I ignore what language was used in the interview) - I guess Boulez' mind was never crossed by the idea that for the majority of classical music listeners would attribute that "trait" to both of them :lol:
> 
> PS: I guess my translation of "orribile orecchio musicale" was quite bad


But even if his love of stating bald opinions was not, Boulez's "ear" was a classical music treasure. Even those who hate his music, might get this from his late recording of Mozart's Gran Partita as well as his Mahler or his Bruckner 8. He seems to make scrupulous attention to sound drive a piece's structure and development. That Mozart seems truer to the heart of the work than almost any performance I know.


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> Starting an absolutely gorgeious box set I haven't listened to in several years. Yum. Shown below is the cover of the box and the first CD in the set. CD covers are showing the original covers.
> 
> Box cover:
> View attachment 105390
> 
> 
> First CD:
> View attachment 105391


an absolutely gorgeious box indeed.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Divertimenti played with a Viennese panache.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Traverso said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Divertimenti played with a Viennese panache.


Do you like it? :tiphat:


----------



## RogerExcellent

HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. 
I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## Guest

RogerExcellent said:


> Do you like it? :tiphat:


Yes I do like it,it is music with no pretences , it is pleasing, entertaining and by no means bad music.


----------



## Madiel

Borodin
Symphony #3 "unfinished"
USSR symphony orchestra
Svetlanov

Borodin is the kind of composer I tend to forget about, then I listen to a piece of his music by chance (in this case the scherzo of this symphonic work was played this morning by Classique Plus, one of the web channels of France Musique) and I end up listening to his music all day long


----------



## Rogerx

Ferenc Fricsay conducting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto

Wolfgang Schneiderhan / Géza Anda / Pierre Fournier, Wolfgang Schneiderhan / Janos Starker

Radio-Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various piano, vocal and chamber works part one of two this afternoon

_Fünf frühe Klavierstücke_ WoO (1918 and 1922):
Piano Sonata op.1 (1922-23):
_(4) Klavierstücke_ op.3 (1923):
_Sonate für Klavier in Form von Variationen_ op.6 (1924-25):
_(8) Klavierstücke_ op.8 (1925):



_(6) Galgenlieder (Gallows Songs)_ - 'grotesque' song cycle for soprano and piano WoO [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917):
_Drei Lieder_ for soprano and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Li-Tai-Pe/Oshen] (1919):
_Divertimento_ for wind quintet op.4 (1925):
_Tagebuch des Hanns Eisler_ - 'little cantata' for four solo voices, violin and piano op.9 [Texts: Hanns Eisler] (1926):
_Tempo der Zeit (Pace of Time)_ - cantata for bass, alto, speaker, mixed choir and small orchestra op.16 [Texts: David Weber] (1929):



_Scherzo_ for string trio WoO (1920):
_Palmström - Studien über Zwölftonreihen (Palmström - Studies on Twelve-Tone Rows)_ - 'parody' for solo voice, flute, clarinet in A, violin/viola and cello op.5 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1924):
_Duo_ for violin and cello op.7 (1924):
_(10) Zeitungsausschnitte (Newspaper Cuttings)_ for voice and piano op.11 (1925-27):


----------



## Guest

Some highly melodic music by *Liza Lim* for now, _How Forests Think_ and the the *Aaron Cassidy* piece afterwards. I haven't seen these guys perform for a while.......I ought to go to one of their concerts again soon. ELISION are always great in this repertoire.


----------



## Guest

*Xenakis*

Just arrived and curious to go further in exploring in what I have neglected too long.
Learning a new language,starting anew and listening to what seems chaotic but clearly does have a structure. 
It is like a puzzle,first you can't see the picture but after some time it becomes meaningful.
It is in a way a brain excercise.

1. Metastasis
2. Diamorphoses
3. Concret PH
4. Analogique a Et B
5. Orient - Occident
6. Morsima-amorsima
7. Nomos Alpha
8. Anaktoria


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^^ _Concret PH_ is a wonderful little piece! It was one of the pieces that opened me up to loving electroacoustic music.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> ^^^^^^^ _Concret PH_ is a wonderful little piece! It was one of the pieces that opened me up to loving electroacoustic music.


Well,I shall keep that in mind.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Gerard Schwarz conducting; Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1-3

Seattle Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd.....again!

tis time it is a newly arrived 2nd hand copy of the Haitink LSO recording.


----------



## Sonata

I continue with *Verdi Shakespeare* with *Otello*
with Renata Tebaldi, Mario Del Monaco, and Herbert Von Karajan


----------



## Fredx2098

For Bunita Marcus, my favorite Feldman solo piano piece.


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Schumann - Scenes from Goethe's Faust


----------



## Enthusiast

A great record ... and also an opportunity to check if the 2nd Boulez sonata is "cooling" (answer - it would be after Xenakis ... it is a rather civilised piece).


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Moesus conduting; Beecke: Piano Concertos.

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Bayerisches Kammerorchester Bad Brückenau.


----------



## Enthusiast

Madiel said:


> I don't know about Boulez cooling effect, but when I see him compared to Xenakis I can't avoid remembering - and the overdose of a certain kind of discussion going on endlessly here certainly help my memory :angel: - an interview with Boulez (Xenakis had been dead for 4-5 years by then) where the French composer said "Xenakis had many talents but an awful ear for music" (I am using commas though it is a very indirect quote, since I have translated in English what I read in an Italian newspaper and I ignore what language was used in the interview) - I guess Boulez' mind was never crossed by the idea that the majority of classical music listeners would attribute that "trait" to both of them :lol:
> 
> PS: I guess my translation of "orribile orecchio musicale" was quite bad


(A different reply to this informative post). Possibly what Boulez - with his super-sensitive ears - is calling horrible is what I was meaning by "hot". But I personally enjoy the sounds Xenakis uses? Probably it is this possibility you were eluding to.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Offenbach - Overture to "Le fille du Tambour-major" (Bonynge/London)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Song of India from "Sadko" (Fiedler/RCA)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto (Milstein/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Lars Wouters van den Oudenweijer (clarinet) & Hans Eijsackers (piano) performing; Brahms & Rheinberger: Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Another box arrived this day and I'm very pleased with it.

Les Corps Glorieux
L'Ascension










*The Xenakis recording was a mixed pleasure.Track 3-5-7 were attractive but some pieces sounds so unpleasent.All in all, I stay positive*


----------



## Guest

Martinu Piano Quintet No 2, once again.










I enjoy more each time I listen, which doesn't always happen. I'm starting to appreciate the fast bits more, but my favorite parts are the slow movement and the slow sections of the finale, which are very intense. I don't associate Martinu with atonality but these passage taken in isolation sound to me as though they could be analyzed as atonal music.

Mozart Piano Concerto No 21, Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra.










The central movement in this recording is a gem, but the outer movements strike me as too slow - some of the energy of the music is lost, although Barenboim's passage work is first rate. I wish the brass was a bit more aggressive.

Melartin Symphony No 5.










I don't know what is going on here. I've been going through the Melartin Symphonies and for 1, 2, 3 my admiration was growing. The 3rd struck me as a true masterpiece. But the 4th was a let down. It seemed too facile and cheerful without depth. But the 5th has really puzzled me. I barely got through the first movement before giving up. There seems to be a haze between me and the music.

Finally, Finlandia, Jarvi, Gothenburg (DG). Very nicely done.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Idomeneo*
Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists

This is a nice opera. My favorite aria was "Padre, germani, addio!" All of the soprano soloists sound terrific in this recording. Are there any other Monteverdi Choir releases that showcase some stellar soprano work?


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

William Kapell, piano 
Dallas Symphony Orchestra / Dorati


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various piano, vocal and chamber works part two of two tonight.

_(18) Klavierstücke für Kinder_ op.31 (1932):
_Sieben Klavierstücke_ op.32 (1932):
_Sonatine_ [_Gradus ad Parnassum_] op.44 (1934):
_Ouverture für zwei Pianos_ WoO (poss. 1936):
_Variationen für Klavier_ WoO (1941):
_Dritter sonate für Klavier_ WoO (1943):
_Fugue_ in G-minor WoO (1946):
_Fugue_ in B-flat WoO (1946):



_Präludium und Fuge über B-A-C-H_ for string trio op.46 (1934):
Sonata for flute, oboe and harp op.49 (1935):
Violin Sonata [_Reisesonate (Journey Sonata)_] WoO (1937):
Nonet no.1 [_32 Variationen über ein fünftaktiges Thema_] for flute, clarinet, bassoon, horn, two violins, viola, cello and double bass WoO (1939):
Septet no.2 [_Zirkus_] for flute/piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, bassoon and string quartet WoO (1947):



Nonet no.2 [_Suite für neun instrumente_]for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, solo violin, double bass and three percussionists WoO (1941):
_Vierzehn Arten, den Regen zu beschreiben (Fourteen Ways to describe the Rain)_ for flute, clarinet and piano quartet op.70 (1941):
_(7) Sätze für Nonett_ op.post. (1941):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 6, Love for Three Oranges Suite, Scythian Suite


----------



## Enthusiast

A short atonal British opera - a dystopian love story, I'm afraid - that was even felt good for showing on British TV. Powerful and effective. Opera audiences seem more adventurous - in UK anyway - than concerto audiences. Birtwistle also has been a regular hit maker at the Royal Opera.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms 2nd.....again!
> 
> tis time it is a newly arrived 2nd hand copy of the Haitink LSO recording.


....and now the Double Concerto from the same recording with Gordon Nikolitch (Violin)and Tim Hugh (Cello)


----------



## Malx

This evening so far:

Norgard, Symphony No 4 - Oslo PO, John Storgards.









Then prompted by an earlier post by enthusiast:

Mozart, Seranade in B Flat K361 "Gran partita" - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.
Mozart without the lushness of many recordings but with Boulez's usual attention to detail and structure this Mozart sounds almost modern with a clarity that I like.


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Inspired by the Scottish thread, I had to hear Stabat Mater by James MacMillan again, since I recommended it. Still recommended! Hope he writes a piece for guitar!


I am lousy at navigating around the site so will humbly ask - can you provide a link to the "Scottish" thread.

Thanks.


----------



## agoukass

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Shostakovich: 24 Preludes, Op. 34 (Excerpts)

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## laurie

Malx said:


> I am lousy at navigating around the site so will humbly ask - can you provide a link to the "Scottish" thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Here you are, Malx 

The Music of Scotland


----------



## Malx

laurie said:


> Here you are, Malx
> 
> The Music of Scotland


Very much obliged laurie.


----------



## WVdave

Stravinsky; Piano Concerto - Ebony Concerto 
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin 
London Records ‎- D 102447, CD, Album, US, 1993.


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Keyboard Suites

Sviatoslav Richter, piano 
Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Albrecht conducting; Korngold: Symphony in F sharp
& Much Ado About Nothing, Op. 11: suite for chamber orchestra.

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## agoukass

Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue; Pieces by Debussy, Granados, Schubert, Liszt, and Mendelssohn.

Arthur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schumann: Scenes from Goethe's Faust, WoO 3

Karita Mattila, Barbara Bonney, Brigitte Poschner-Klebel, Susan Graham (sopranos), Iris Vermillion (mezzo), Endrik Wottrich, Hans-Peter Blochwitz (tenors), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone), Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Harry Peeters (basses)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mentioning Birtwistle in my last post yesterday led to my starting today with a CD that has been a real favourite (I cannot recommend it highly enough!) this morning. I have now embarked on a Nick Cave binge and may not be posting again today!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three early 19th century discs this morning.

Sixteen songs for voice and piano plus four part-songs from 1826, including:

_Mondenschein (Moonlight)_ - part-song for two tenors, three basses and piano D875 [Text: Franz von Schober]
_Nachthelle (Night Brightness)_ - part-song for solo tenor, two tenors and two basses and piano D892 [Text: J.G. Seidl]
_Zwei Szenen aus dem Schauspiel 'Lacrimas'_ D857 [Texts: C.W. von Schütz]
_Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister'_ - cycle of four songs D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe]



_33 Variations on a waltz by Anton Diabelli_ op.120 (1819-23):



_Requiem_ in C-minor for mixed chorus and orchestra (1816):
_Marche funèbre_ for large orchestra (1820):


----------



## Haydn man

Deeply moving, I love this performance


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal conducting; Mahler: Symphony No .5.

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Some Mahler seemed essential today (his birthday).

Symphony No 6 - LSO, Jansons.


----------



## DavidA

BBC Disc of the Week: Mendelssohn: Overture and Incidental Music to A Midsummer Night’s Dream

Mendelssohn: Overture & Incidental Music to a Midsummer Night’s Dream
Anna Lucia Richter (soprano)
Barbara Kozelj (alto)
Pro Musica women’s choir
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Ivan Fischer (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Amoyal (violin), Pascal Rogé (piano) performing; Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Having a king-sized Gustav Holst binge either side of today's World Cup games.

_Somerset Rhapsody_ op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora_ [_Oriental Suite_] op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra op.19 no.2 (1911):
_Fugal Overture_ op.40 no.1 (1922):
_Egdon Heath_ [_A Homage to Thomas Hardy_] op.47 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ for military band - version for orchestra op.52 (1930 - arr. 1931):



_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir op.9b (1900):
_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto solo, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Gustav Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion WoO [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for soprano solo and unaccompanied mixed choir op.34 no.1 [Text: Cornish folk sources] (1916):
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.38 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919):
_The Evening Watch_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir op.43 no.1 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924):
_Seven Part-songs_ for soprano solo, female choir and string orchestra op.44 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1925-26):
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano solo, mixed choir and orchestra op.51 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930):

Plus four early part-songs for unaccompanied mixed choir dating from the mid 1890s.



_The Planets_ - suite for orchestra with wordless female choir coda op.32 (1914-16):



_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choirs, female semi-chorus and orchestra op.37 [Text: translated from the _Apocryphal Acts of St. John_ (1917):
_First Choral Symphony_ for soprano solo, mixed choir and orchestra op.41 [Texts: John Keats] (1923-24):



_St. Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra op.29 no.2 (1912-13):
Ballet music from the opera _A Perfect Fool_ op.39 (1918-22):
_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra op.40 no.2 (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra WoO (1933):


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Bäumer conducting; Christian Westerhoff: Symphony, Clarinet Concerto & Double Concerto

Sebastian Manz (clarinet), Sebastian Manz (clarinet) & Albrecht Holder (bassoon)

Symphonieorchester Osnabrück.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

This is well-recorded, well-played, and, well, a little tame. It's not ringing my chimes.


----------



## Vasks

*Burtch - Aladdin Overture (Penny/Marco Polo)
Borresen - Symphony #2 (Hughes/dacapo)*


----------



## bejart

Yesterday ---



















And a first listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Double Violin Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1043

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach Collegium Stuttgart -- Christoph Poppen and Isabelle Faust, violins


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jochum and his forces do a bang-up job on this one.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony tradition:

Korngold, Symphony in F sharp major Op 40 - BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony tradition:
> 
> Korngold, Symphony in F sharp major Op 40 - BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.
> 
> View attachment 105432


Love his Violin Concerto


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Jochum and his forces do a bang-up job on this one.
> 
> View attachment 105431


The slow movement is so sublime and the rest of the symphony is beautiful


----------



## Guest

*Xenakis*

CD 2

1. Nuits
2. Persephassa
3. Synaphaï
4. Aroura


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Some Mahler seemed essential today (his birthday).
> 
> Symphony No 6 - LSO, Jansons.
> 
> View attachment 105425


Happy birthday to Gustav Mahler


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, French Suites Nos 1 & 3 - Blandine Rannou.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Toscanini doesn't dawdle through this one. If there's any scenery along his path, he's not stopping to look at it.


----------



## Malx

Steffani, Duetti da Camera - Rossana Bertini (soprano), Claudio Cavina (countertenor), Arcadia, Attilio Cremonesi.


----------



## WVdave

Pablo Casals, Paul Baumgartner 
Bach; Prades Festival Vol.5, Sonata No.1 And No.2 For Cello And Piano
Columbia ‎- ML 4349, Columbia Masterworks, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1950.


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Boulez. Celebrating his birthday.


----------



## Malx

Haydn Symphony No 85 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## pmsummer

TOUS LES MATINS DU MONDE
_Bande Originale Du Film_
*Sainte Colombe - Marin Marais - Jean-Baptiste Lully - François Couperin*
Le Concert Des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Auvidis_


----------



## senza sordino

Charles Ives day here.

Symphonies 1&2. The first symphony is so much like a Brahms symphony. The second symphony is good, and the ending is taken over by a petulant orchestra, showing Ives at his cheeky best. A relatively recent purchase 









Violin Sonatas 1-4. From Spotify. At times quirky and different but enjoyable 









A Symphony: New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1 three places in New England, The Unanswered Question. A relatively recent purchase 









String Quartets 1&2, coupled with the Barber String Quartet. From the library. 









Orchestral Set no 2, Symphonies 3&4, another relatively recent purchase. I didn't buy the three disk Chandos Ives set at the same time, but all this year. 









I really like the music of Charles Ives, very difficult to describe. It's unusual and that's why I like it.


----------



## Joe B

Better late than never (Saturday Morning Symphony):


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Bringuier conducting; Saint-Saëns: Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3/La Muse et le Poète/ 
Cello Concerto No. 1
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France.


----------



## bejart

Nikolaus Zmeskal (1759-1833): String Quartet in G Minor

Travnicek Quartet: Vladimir Kovar and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Jurik, viola -- Antonin Gal, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Beethoven & Mozart Concertos.

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana Quartet with Vladimír Ríha (clarinet) performing; Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintets.

Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581/ Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Haydn: The Seasons.

Walter Berry (bass), Gundula Janowitz (soprano),Werner Hollweg (tenor)

Chor Der Deutschen Oper/ Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Jacck

*Mendelssohn - Lieder ohne Worte - Gieseking
Claude Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Francois-Joseph Naderman Harp Sonatas
Atterberg - Symphonies 4,5,6,7,8*


----------



## deprofundis

Ahhh good old Renaissance era, im listening before i go to bed to two excellent cds:

Caesar Vive! Prague1609. music of emperor Rudolf II ,on the excellent label Supraphon of Czech Republic, to Lyuthon missa and music, what a great master.

secondo

Ghiselin Danckerts, we dont know mutch about him, he dosen have a full page in Françoise Ferrand excellent encyclopedia Guide de la musique de la reenaissance.

The cd is , his missa de Beata virgine, perform by Cantar Lontano ensemble ,conducted by Marco Mencoboni, superbe cd , incredible sound.

Both of these release are keeper, what are you waiting for grab em, put trust in my word, do you trust me hmm?

:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Elgar conducting Elgar for me this morning:
Cockaigne (1933), Serenade for Strings & Elegy from this good value boxed set.


----------



## Enthusiast

My day off from classical music yesterday worked quite well for me. This morning I felt like this.









When the chips are down I find the recordings that Goode made of some of the Mozart concertos with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra to be among the very best I know. He seems to go deeper.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 & Othello Overture

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

There are many excellent recordings of these miraculous symphonies (Beecham, Davis, Bernstein, Minkowski for starters) but I have always had a special love of this particular set. It has _style_. I had it as an LP set way back and it has remained something really special for me. Listened to the Drum Roll and 95.









And now - via Spotify - Ives 4th violin sonata. It probably a sign of my lack of experience with Ives that it sounds _a little _like Hindemith to me - not a bad thing!


----------



## Taggart

Jaunty and gentie - albeit a little sameish. Greater variety of treatment and more voices would help.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 2

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony no. 6 "Pathetique" * / *Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture*

Charles Munch / Boston Symphony


----------



## Merl

Nice. Gotta love Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Malx

Chopin from Khatia Buniatishvili.
Yes, she can be willful at times with tempi and interpretive decisions but she at least has something different to say.


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful recorded and performed.


John Neschling conducting; Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Anna Korondi (soprano)

Male voices of the Choir of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.3, No.6

Camerata Bern under the direction of Thomas Furi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of orchestral works by the criminally under-recorded Humphrey Searle, Liszt authority _nonpareil_ and one the first composers from the UK to pursue serialism (Webern was his teacher for six months). If it wasn't for these two cpo discs we'd have next to nothing, but I want more more more.

_Night Music_ op.2 (1943):
_Overture to a Drama_ op.17 (1949):
Symphony no.1 op.23 (1952-53):
Symphony no.2 op.33 (1956-58):
Symphony no.3 op.36 (1959-60):
Symphony no.4 op.38 (1962):
Symphony no.5 op.43 (1964):


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm never quite sure what to make of Bantock. On the one hand is his somewhat queasy orientalism (albeit perfectly in tune with his time) and on the other is his great facility to make wonderful sounds with an orchestra. I guess, though, it comes down to his music not seeming quite as memorable as it should be and ... does he lift actually one to the heights he aspires to? However it is, much of his music is gorgeous! I listened to the Witch of Atlas and the Pagan Symphony and certainly didn't feel it was time poorly spent! Apologies to those aesthetically offended by the art work!


----------



## Bulldog

Enthusiast said:


> And now - via Spotify - Ives 4th violin sonata. It probably a sign of my lack of experience with Ives that it sounds _a little _like Hindemith to me - not a bad thing!


One thing I think applies to the music of both composers - you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in D Major, Ben 361

Pleyel Quartett: Raimond Lissy and Dominik Hellsberg, violins -- Robert Bauerstatter, viola -- Bernhard Naoki Hedenborg, cello


----------



## Enthusiast

I do not know why but I really love the simple, quiet (with occasional explosions) music of Kancheli. So my listening has been ...









from Gidon Kremer (with Patricia Kopatchinskaja in the second, and lesser, piece). And then this









(I also really love the photo on the sleeve of that one - again, I'm not sure why, but it seems to project a lot of central Asian atmosphere.)


----------



## pmsummer

JEANNE LA PUCELLE
_Bande Originalle du Film_
*Jordi Savall, Guillaume Dufay, Anonymous 15th Century*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - music direction
_
Auvidis_


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Jascha Horenstein / London Symphony Orchestra

Norma Procter - Contralto

Recorded 1970


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.39 in E Flat, KV 543

Alessandro Arigoni leading the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## Enthusiast

Bulldog said:


> One thing I think applies to the music of both composers - you never know what you're going to get.


Hmm. I don't really know Ives (yet) but Hindemith seems to have had several different phases. But if you know the date the style should not be too much of a surprise?


----------



## bejart

Josef Myselivecek (1737-1781): String Quintet No.4 in A Major

Pro Arte Antiqua Praha: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz and Jaromir Pavicek, violas -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 17*

I'm not sure the Berg Quartet is at their best with Mozart. At least they don't click with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Tennsted twith the London Phil. in 1988 on YouTube.

I still torment myself with which Mahler cycle to get. Bertini? Tennstedt? Bernstein? I gave up last year and bought Abbado's set and hoped that would end things.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque
Ingrid Seifert - violin
Charles Medlam - bass viol
Richard Egarr - organ​_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> Tennsted twith the London Phil. in 1988 on YouTube.
> 
> I still torment myself with which Mahler cycle to get. Bertini? Tennstedt? Bernstein? I gave up last year and bought Abbado's set and hoped that would end things.


It might have just started things! 
How can it be possible to have just one Mahler set - with prices as reasonable for boxed sets as they are its just too tempting.


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Viola Concerto - Yuri Bashmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.

Another piece that is getting more and more impressive with each play. The coupled Kancheli I have yet to grasp.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in A Minor, Bryan a1

Tamas Pal conducting the Orchestra da Camera "Salieri"


----------



## senza sordino

French Chamber music today

The following I bought I couple of days ago, primarily for the Roussel, which I love

Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios









Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios. I have had this cd years, it's a desert island disk for me









Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. 









Parents came over and we listened to this.

Franck Violin Sonata, Debussy Violin Sonata, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, viola and harp. Beautiful music









Parents left and I continued with the following 
Fauré Piano Quintets 1&2


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) preforming; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4, 11 & 7.


----------



## haydnguy

CD #2 in the Secret Labyrinth Box Set (A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to the Renaissance)


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Sonata in C major "Grand Duo," D. 812; 2 Marches

Evgeny Kissin, piano
James Levine, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Iván Fischer performing; conducting; Ravel: Piano Concertos & Debussy: Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Guarneri Quartet performing; Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 11 & 15.


----------



## Rogerx

Jorge Bolet (piano) performing; Liszt: Paraphrases.


----------



## Rogerx

Salvatore Accardo (violin) and I Musici performing; Rossini: Sonate a quattro & Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> Tennsted twith the London Phil. in 1988 on YouTube.
> 
> I still torment myself with which Mahler cycle to get. Bertini? Tennstedt? Bernstein? I gave up last year and bought Abbado's set and hoped that would end things.


That question doesn't end so easily. But the older Bernstein set (now remastered and sounding so much better than they used to) has a lot of great emotional performances (except for those who are allergic to Bernstein) and Neumann's set is a lovely Czech (more bucolic?) take on the cycle. I have really liked Jansons in all the Mahler I have heard him in (not sure there is a set as such) and, well, don't be put off by the way Boulez is always described as objective - his take on Mahler often produces stunning results. I do think the Svetlanov set has a lot to offer and is quite consistent. Bertini - it was a bargain set that is often not as comparatively cheap as it used to be. It is consistent. Tennstedt's has some good things in it - including two recordings (live and studio) of some of the symphonies - and _is _often a bargain. There are so many Mahler sets out there now ... and so many fine individual performances to make your own sets from ... that it is nearly impossible to choose.


----------



## Guest

Listening to this _Lohengrin_, the third one on CD to be released with Klaus Florian Vogt in the title role (he was born to sing this role imo). I believe it's from the same wonderful Bayreuth production released on DVD.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina, Viola Concerto - Yuri Bashmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.
> 
> Another piece that is getting more and more impressive with each play. The coupled Kancheli I have yet to grasp.
> 
> View attachment 105465


I guess if Styx doesn't work for you it never will (it's such a simple piece). I think Kancheli is one of those composers who if you don't like/love him you never will? There is a recording of Styx which seems to flow better than that one - the one by Rysanov with the Liepaja Symphony Orchestra - but I don't think it makes that much difference (even though it is a fairly different take and Rysanov's tone is so lovely).


----------



## Guest

* Mysliveček - Asioli - Grund*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Irma Issakadze (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

A very attractive box.

CD 2










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Thiry


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick Fennell conducting; Mozart, Strauss & Milhaud: Works for wind ensemble

Eastman Wind Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another random session this morning and early afternoon.

The music for Georg Kaiser's play _Der Silbersee_ was the last that Kurt Weill wrote in Germany. The play was premiered simultaneously in Leipzig, Magdeburg and Erfurt in February of that year and received good reviews, but there was disruption by Nazi sympathisers at the second performance in Magdeburg (Kaiser's home town) and the work was immediately banned once the Nazis had gained control the following month, prompting Weill's flight by car to Paris with production designer Caspar Neher and his wife.

Kaiser's story is a modern parable about a starving thief and the policeman who shot him ending up with a shared destiny. Perhaps there was an autobiographical element here - Kaiser himself was arrested for stealing a loaf during the hyperinflation period of the early 1920s.

_Der Silbersee: ein Wintermärchen (The Silver Lake: a Winter's Fairy Tale)_ - play with music in three acts [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1932):



_La Nueva España_ - cycle of six symphonic poems depicting early 16th century conquest of Aztec Mexico by Hernán Cortés (1991-99).



_Večerní písně (Evening Songs)_ - cycle of four songs B61 [Texts: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876):
_Cigánské melodie (Gypsy Songs)_ - cycle of seven songs B104 [Texts: Adolf Heyduk] (1880):
_Písně milostné (Love Songs)_ - cycle of eight songs B160 [Texts: Gustav Pfleger Moravský] (1888):
_Biblické písně (Biblical Songs)_ - cycle of ten songs B185 [_Book of Psalms_, from the Bible of Kralice] (1894):


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten so far today. Firstly this:









Now I'm listening to this:









Both are among my favourite Britten works.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oliver Knussen. He actually died yesterday


----------



## Rogerx

Nuovo Quartetto Italiano performing; Malpiero, Rota & Respighi: String Quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Lili Boulanger - Faust et Hélène

Lynne Dawson (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Bonaventura Bottone (tenor), Neil MacKenzie (tenor), Jason Howard (bass)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus, BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Loving this!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I guess if Styx doesn't work for you it never will (it's such a simple piece). I think Kancheli is one of those composers who if you don't like/love him you never will? There is a recording of Styx which seems to flow better than that one - the one by Rysanov with the Liepaja Symphony Orchestra - but I don't think it makes that much difference (even though it is a fairly different take and Rysanov's tone is so lovely).


Perhaps my choice of word 'grasp' was wrong. I have only listened to it once and that was at the end of a sequence of more abstract (if that's the right word) works.

Most of what I have heard by Kancheli is dark, quiet and at times contemplative even subdued and doleful - that's not to say it's not to my taste but I do think the mood i'm in is probably more important for being ready to listen to his works than many other composers.

I haven't given up!


----------



## Guest

GeorgeMcW said:


> View attachment 105499
> 
> 
> Loving this!


It seems like the caption for that photo must be "can you believe I have to listen to this guy all day?


----------



## Malx

Boulez, Notations & Structures pour deux pianos Livre II* - Pierre-Laurent Aimard & * Florent Boffard.


----------



## GeorgeMcW

Baron Scarpia said:


> It seems like the caption for that photo must be "can you believe I have to listen to this guy all day?


Hmm - What about this one? 
"See! I told you to keep it together"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 17, 18, and 26*
Murray Perahia

He has not recorded them all (yet), but the ones he has are all stellar.

*Robert Pianel: Concerto for Trumpet and Strings*
David Hickman, Timothy Russell, Naples Philharmonic

I heard this on the radio, and I love it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - works for piano duet, plus his setting of _Stabat Mater_.

_(8) Slavonic Dances Book I_ B78 (1878):
_(10) Legends_ B117 (1881):
_Ze Šumavy (From the Bohemian Forest)_ - six pieces B133 (1883):
_(8) Slavonic Dances Book II_ B145 (1886):



_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, chorus and orchestra B71 (1876-77):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Neumann's set is a lovely Czech (more bucolic?) take on the cycle.


I've never heard of Neumann. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## chill782002

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never heard of Neumann. I'm listening on Spotify.


His 1968 recording of the same work with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig is very good and highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Piano Quartet in A ,OP.26
Piano Trio in A Op.Posth


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 88-92 and the Sinfonia Concertante-Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## Sonata

Don Carlos in English









far from the best but I enjoy listening once in Enlish when I can, helps me remember the libretto much better than simply reading it


----------



## Enthusiast

Spectralist percussion music - inventive on an impressive scale.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli, Op. 120

Maurizio Pollini, piano

This is probably the finest version of the Diabelli Variations that I have heard apart from Yvonne Lefebure's. It is structurally cohesive and beautifully played. Pollini doesn't over-intellectualize the music nor does he play the variations like separate pieces that fit into a larger whole. Instead, he plays the music as it is and allows us to bask in it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6, Tallis Fantasia, The Lark Ascending*


----------



## Malx

Gyorgy Kurtag, Grabstein fur Stephan* & Stele - Jurgen Ruck* (Guitar), Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.

The two works either side of the recording of "Gruppen" I bought after hearing the piece live on Radio 3.- my first two pieces of Kurtag's music which turn out to be not as daunting as I had anticipated.
This journey into new sound worlds is going to be expensive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 2*


An utterly superb set of recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Holtslag - recorder
Parlay of Instruments
Peter Holman - director
_
Musical Heritage Society via Hyperion_


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major

Maurizio Pollini, piano
NHK Symphony Orchestra / Maxim Shostakovihc

The Prokofiev Third is one of my favorite piano concertos and I own many fine recordings of it. This one would have to be right up there with Argerich's recording with Abbado, Prokofiev's own with Piero Coppola, Katchen's with Kertesz, and Kapell's with the Dallas Symphony Orchestra and Dorati.

Pollini's playing is elegant, but also percussive when necessary. His attention to detail makes the piano part come alive in one ways that it simply doesn't with other pianists. In the second movement's variations, he manages to captures the music's varying moods and the first and third movements are both very thrilling rides.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Nocturnes

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## KenOC

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet can play just about anything and play it very well indeed. I'm listening to his performance of young Sergei Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. A great listen.


----------



## deprofundis

What im currently listening is Pierre Moulu and Dominique Phinot i order both in cd format since download kinda s(word) mind my language buut i got these in legit download one of them split in halfmad Pierre Moulu split in half, no booklet and you can pop it in your sound system loud..Two excellent Brabant releases i might add, Mister Rice a genieous , i like the way he elaborated intellectualy music description in booklet, my primal reason for ordering.Goodnight folks

Stay tune for more deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "The Lovers":


----------



## Guest

Seeing that he recently passed away, some music by *Knussen* from back when he was fairly young (the second symphony was composed when he was 19, the other pieces were written when he was in his 20s). It's very melodically driven music with a raw rhythmic power. His orchestration, whilst very colourful, still has a tendency to group instruments based on timbre and contrasts between each timbral group, less like the more interwoven orchestral textures of his works from the 80s onwards.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Brahms: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata No. 1

Christian Ferras (violin), Pierre Barbizet (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Foster conducting; Wieniawski: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen

Gil Shaham (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-5
Murray Perahia r


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège.


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Davis conducting: Schumann : Cello concerto. Yo-Yo Ma. 
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Rogerx

Salzburger Haydn-Quintett performing; Michael Haydn: Complete String Quintets.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to Attaingnant Manuscripts on outhhere records splendid, riveting,, smart album!!!
You, yes you ,the reader whit picky taste ,try this one it wont deceived it got wonderful instrumental & vocal music of taste & elegance,.

Than i will listen to my other copy of Attaiingnnant Manuscript this time Mandryka subjection , bothalbum are great, that is ,affored mention first album and Mandryka's following subjection and it is good ladie's & genntelmens the name of the album is :

Aupres de vous perform by Pierre Gallon, an honnorable keyboard player, than i just realize i had some of this manuscript on Doulce mémoire a compilation, so i will listen to all of this.Maybe .. and i says maybe i will sleep like when morrrning sun arrived good's know perhaps im a vampire , my energy is at night, during the day im a zombi, because of a nightshift job i done 7 years ago for 3 yyrs , it all f(word) my metabolism, pardon my laanguage, this is wwhy im insomniac and perhaps other reason i dont know.

Goodnight eminenet,, brilliant, knowwledge Talk Classical passionated & art lover, audiophile, readers & friends and ect
yakadi yakadi Yah.

Anecdote , perhaps im some sort of sadist, but when ii watch Pope of greenwich vilage i thought to myself darn ,, Eric Robert should have won an oscar for his outstanding performance,'' charlie they cut my thumbs!!!... (Eric robert fainted what a scene) :lol: , why do i had to mention this, because im odd, dont know, farewell, later on to be follow.

*Please ,, take care, i harness good karma, new age talk, i guess it fit im in my 40, 41 yrs starting ishe and that it*

:tiphat: p.s know i wear a beret , no more sicilian black hat, and baseball cap dosen't look good on my head..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - concertos and masses this morning through to early afternoon.

Piano Concerto in G-minor B63 (1876):



Violin Concerto in A-minor B108 (1879 - rev. 1880 and 1882):



Cello Concerto in B-minor B191 (1894-95):










_Mass_ in D - original version for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, chorus and organ B153 (1887):
_Requiem_ in B-flat minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, chorus and orchestra B165 (1890):


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 5

Wilhelm Furtwangler / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1926

Furtwangler's earliest recording of this work. Opus Kura have done a great job with the remastering of this early electrical recording, sounds fuller and warmer to my ears than the Naxos Historical restoration.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Peter Maxwell Davies.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm feeling a bit "strange" today. There are a lot of very different things I would like to listen to but I also feel a little "gorged" with music. So, what am I listening to? Well, not exactly listening but ... the sounds around me, the sound of not listening to music. I think I will stay at this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting ( and piano); Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris/Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Trio in B major Op.8
Trio in E flat major Op.40

The Florestan Trio


----------



## TurnaboutVox

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight eminenet,, brilliant, knowwledge Talk Classical passionated & art lover, audiophile, readers & friends and ect
> yakadi yakadi Yah.


Good day to you also, M. Deprofundis. :tiphat:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Latest listening:

*
Bridge*
Orchestral works vol. III
Coronation March, H.97
Summer, H.116
Phantasm, H.182
There is a Willow Grows Aslant a Brook, H.173
Vignettes de Danse, H.166
Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance), H.155*
Howard Shelley, piano; BBC NO of Wales, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 2012]

Highlights include the tone poem 'Summer' of 1915 and 'Phantasm', Bridge's de facto piano concerto, of 1931, but also the late 'Vignettes de Dance' (1938). Warmly recommended to those interested in the music of the first half of last century.










*
Walton*
String Quartet (1919-22)
String Quartet in A minor (1944-47)
*Doric String Quartet* [Chandos, 2011]

I'm coming round to thinking that this pair are amongst the very finest British chamber works of the previous century. The early serialist work is ridiculously under-rated, perhaps with the exception of the slightly turgid opening moderato movement. On this occasion I was listening carefully enough to hear the clear references to Beethoven's late string quartets in the 'Fuga' finale. The Doric quartet give persuasive accounts of both works, and the Chandos recording is very vivid.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I'm feeling a bit "strange" today. There are a lot of very different things I would like to listen to but I also feel a little "gorged" with music. So, what am I listening to? Well, not exactly listening but ... the sounds around me, the sound of not listening to music. I think I will stay at this for the rest of the day.


Perhaps this one will do?


----------



## Rogerx

Faure Quartet and Dirk Mommertz (piano, Simone Kermes (soprano) performing; Strauss & Mahler Piano Quartets & Lieder.


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet, Nicolas Dubut, Jacques Gallot, Denis Gaultier, Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lislevand - 11-course baroque lute

_Astrée_


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Leontyne Price, Maureen Forrester, David Poleri & Giorgio Tozzi

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## chill782002

Mozart - Symphony No 40

Bruno Walter / Staatskapelle Berlin

Recorded 1929


----------



## Cornupis

Bela bartok quartet No 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

More orchestral works from Antonín Dvořák tonight.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_Zlonické zvony_ (_The Bells of Zlonice)_] B9 (1865):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat B12 (1865):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat B34 (1872-73):










_Rhapsody_ in A-minor B44 (1874):
_Three Slavonic Rhapsodies_ B86 (1878):


----------



## Sonata

Taking a (very short) break from opera with *Scriabin Piano music*, well played by Xiayin Wang.. I think anyway, I'm not well versed in quality of interpretations to be honest. But I like it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Cornupis said:


> Bela bartok quartet No 4


I'd be interested in knowing which artists, which recording etc. you listened to. And what you made of it...


----------



## Guest

*Luc Ferrari*










Looking for the right note........


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA - FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt* 
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Malx

Alfred Schnittke, 5 Aphorisms - Denys Proshayev.


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor; Late Works

Maurizio Pollini, piano

For whatever reason, the Liszt Sonata has always been a difficult work for me. I've listened to it many times with pianists such as Richter, Cortot, Argerich, and Horowitz. No matter which interpretation to I listened to, I wasn't impressed. Pollini's recording, however, has made me appreciate the work as a whole and makes me eager to listen to it again. I cannot say that it is my favorite work by Liszt, but it is definitely one that I will listen to more often.


----------



## Cornupis

Arnold Bax Quintet for oboe and strings


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6. Dvorak, Concert Overture "Carnival"*

Nice interpretations, nice sound, but I'm not particularly blown away by his conducting so far in this set.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Polonaises Nos. 1-6; Polonaise-Fantaisie

Maurizio Pollini, piano

These are very virtuosic performances of these very difficult pieces. Unlike other interpreters that I could name, Pollini remembers that the polonaise is a solemn procession and he plays the music appropriately. These are performances that emotionally powerful, brimming with life, and with the melancholy and lyricism for which Chopin is so well known. Although I prefer Berman's recordings because of his golden tone, it is no small wonder that Pollini's are considered classics and are always highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*

Reviews about this 2-CD set are over the place. Some like Beethoven's 6th, some like Schubert's 5. Personally, I think the best offering in this set is Strauss' Till Eulenspiegel. It is played with freedom and a sense of abandon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Divertimento No. 15*

This is an elegant performance but marred by thin sound. Of course, it's from 1947, so I guess that's the best that can be expected.


----------



## Iota

Norrington is one of those conductors I'm always interested to hear in any repertoire. His approach to these two symphonies seems very un-precious to my ears, the ink somehow feels fresh on the manuscript.

In works with a performance history as populated as Beethoven 5, a spot of scholarly tabula rasa (if that's not an oxymoron) seems to be illuminating and enlightening.


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA 
*Codex No.4*
_Mexico, C. 1730_
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KenOC

Carl Czerny: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 148. Anton Kuerti, piano, with Barry Shiffman, Marina Hoover, and Lesley Robertson. This is a big beefy work, intense and sometimes rowdy, in the mid-Beethoven style. I'm surprised this isn't in the repertoire. In fact, there seem to be no recordings at all right now. It can be played on YouTube:


----------



## pmsummer

Iota said:


> Norrington is one of those conductors I'm always interested to hear in any repertoire. His approach to these two symphonies seems very un-precious to my ears, the ink somehow feels fresh on the manuscript.
> 
> In works with a performance history as populated as Beethoven 5, a spot of scholarly tabula rasa (if that's not an oxymoron) seems to be illuminating and enlightening.


Well put... and a shared impression.


----------



## deprofundis

*Goodnight, i order Pierre Moulu & Dominique Phinot,, there both actually quite good, look if i had em in legit downloads and already paid, some of these marveleous Brabant i got nin my library that are not actual cd i own, split up like the mighty Cypriano the Rore i ask itune support staff they saidd it been too long there nothing we could do about it , so i might in the future purchased iit, ahh ensemble brabant, belgian ensemble, English conductor i never been disapointed, just one case, i find there Lassus Drab a bit.Beside this every Brabant ensemble cd i both = quality listening., Pierre moulu i know less about him had him in my itune store, but split-up in two oh crap useless see..So i will rediscover they genieous teacher by non other than Josquin Despres as far has my knowledge goes.Please have a good listen,Phinot just like Gombert wrote incredible music despise mediocre personnal life, sexual delinquants?, but i focus on there music , that is refinned, dissonant, incrediblle.*

Brabant ensemble :tiphat: Mister Rice


----------



## Rogerx

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a new purchased called Morales Requiem:music for Philip II ) Gabrielli consort very very great and rather cheap in cost, for Morales fan and neophytes

:tiphat:


----------



## haydnguy

CD #3 - A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to the Renaissance
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MUSIC FROM THE COURT OF KING JANUS AT NICOSIA (1374-1432)
Paul Van Nevel
Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Rustioni conducting; Paganini 1 & Wolf-Ferrari Violin Concertos

Francesca Dego (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MattB

Poulenc: Stabat Mater; Gloria; Litanies À la Vierge Noire

Francis Poulenc Composer
Patricia Petibon (sop)
Paris Orchestra Chorus
Paris Orchestra
Paavo Järvi Conductor


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13; Arabeske, Op. 18 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Guest

Currently watching this production of _Parsifal_. I like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Laurence Equilbey conducting; Schubert: Nacht & Träume

Lieder with orchestra.

Wiebke Lehmkuhl (contralto), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor)

Insula orchestra & accentus


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: 12 Etudes; Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1

Maurizio Pollini, piano 

Pollini's performance of the Debussy etudes strikes me as very cohesive and one which makes the music much easier to comprehend than those of several others. I did miss Uchida's warmth in several of the etudes as well as her sheer tonal beauty in No. 11. The Berg Sonata receives a fine performance. I like Barenboim's better, but just by a hair.


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31.


----------



## Jacck

*Mendelssohn - Octet* - this is a masterpiece that gets better and better with each listening
*Schubert - Octet* - not as great as the Mendelssohn octet, but still pretty good
*Peterson-Berger - Symphony 3 (Lapland)* - great
*Bloch - String Quartet 1*
*Giuliani - Guitar Concertos* - fantastic classical era guitar concertos


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas


Lovely album. Hough's own composition is lovely as his other works. The other two are performed beautifully too.


----------



## deprofundis

I order online d of Pierre de Manchicourt for bucks, on huelgas ensemble conducted by brilliant Paul van Nevel,you know how im pretty mutch sold to Brabant ensemble but , in this case,, Huelgas ensemble deliiver a better Manchicourt.
i have both version BRABANT in cd and Huelgas Manchicourt in legit download, now im gonna have both in 2 format, the actual cd of manchicourt.

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next instalment of orchestral works from Antonín Dvořák this morning.

Symphony no.4 in D-minor B41 (1874):
Symphony no.5 in F B54 (1875):










_Serenade_ in E for strings B52 (1875):
_Serenade_ in D-minor for winds B77 (1878):


----------



## Judith

Started off morning listening to

Bruckner Symphony no 9
Riccardo Muti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra 

Can't believe he was still working on this composition the day he died 

Finished with 

Beethoven Symphony no 8
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra 

From box set

One that I don't know as the others but beginning to love it


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Mercadante: Flute Concertos & Sinfonia on themes from Rossini's Stabat Mater

Jean-Pierre Rampal.

English Chamber Orchestra & Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Volkmar Andreae / Wiener Symphoniker

Recorded 1953

I'd never heard of this conductor before but he was apparently the first to record a Bruckner symphony cycle (well, those numbered 1 - 9 anyhow). Very interesting performances, the 5th, 7th and 8th are especially good.


----------



## Enthusiast

After my day of listening to my world, I turned today (for no good reason) to a Handel dramatic oratorio. I went through a stage of being obsessed with these works - Handel wrote so beautifully for the voice - but am more balanced about them now. But all of them have a lot of great music in them, even if some are more successful than others as wholes. I also feel that Harnoncourt had a special feel for Handel - perhaps even more so than for Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Chopin- Piano Sonata No. 2 /Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit/ Prokofiev- Piano Sonata No. 6.


----------



## Enthusiast

Looking quickly through the programme for this year's Proms I saw that there is to be a performance of Norgard's 3rd symphony. OK. It's not a favourite work or anything but what surprised me is that this will be the UK premiere of the work. It is quite a big work but this still seems a sorry indictment of concert programming in Britain: a work from the mid-1970s by a fairly major and well-loved composer, a work that has been recorded at least three times, has never been performed here since it was written. I'm listening to it now.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Mendelssohn: Psalmes 42-95-115.


----------



## Armanvd

String Quartet No.14 In C Sharp Minor Op.131


----------



## sbmonty

Violin Sonata Op. 78


----------



## Rogerx

Petra Müllejans conducting; Haydn & Monn: Cello Concertos.

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another thing I notice, glancing through the Proms programme - aside from it seeming a rather dull programme! - was the claim that Mahler 4 is his best loved symphony (or some such wording). I wonder if others agree? Much as I like it, it is one I listen to least often than the others (except 8). But I do like it and this seems a good one to me ...


----------



## Bulldog

Enthusiast said:


> Another thing I notice, glancing through the Proms programme - aside from it seeming a rather dull programme! - was the claim that Mahler 4 is his best loved symphony (or some such wording). I wonder if others agree? Much as I like it, it is one I listen to least often than the others (except 8). But I do like it and this seems a good one to me ...
> 
> View attachment 105554


I have no idea if the 4th is Mahler's best loved symphony, but it's the one I listen to most frequently.


----------



## senza sordino

Last time was French chamber music, this time it's French orchestral music.

Saint Saëns Piano Concerti 2&4, Cello Concerto no 1, Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra. I've had this cd a long time, it's terrific. I really enjoy this









Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelléas et Méllisande, Fantaisie, Pavane. Gorgeous music. Please play the Requiem at my funeral. 









Roussel Symphony no 3, Sinfonietta, Bacchus and Ariane Suite no 2, Symphony no 4. From Spotify. I'm unfamiliar with much of this, it's rather good. 









Debussy Berceuse heroique, Images, Jeux, Marche ecossaise, Prelude to the Afternoon of a faun, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsody for clarinet and orchestra, Danses pour harpes and string orchestra. A fantastic cd, sound and performance is terrific 









Ravel Piano Concertos, Valse nobles et sentimentales for orchestra. This is a used cd I recently picked up. The opening to the G major Concerto is fantastic, each note from the orchestra and piano is so well articulated, clear and crisp. Good sound and performance overall


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. An exceptionally well performed & sung Wagner Lohengrin from conductor Eugen Jochum, with singers Windgassen, Nilsson, Varnay, etc., recorded live at Bayreuth in 1954: the opera can heard in its entirety on You Tube (why didn't the record labels contract this great conductor to record Lohengrin, Parsifal, and Tristan in the studio?!!! I suspect Karajan had something to do with it, considering that both conductors were contracted to DG & EMI ...): 




2. Another desert island disc in my Mahler collection: Dame Janet Baker singing Gustav Mahler's three hauntingly beautiful orchestral song cycles: Kindertotenlieder, Songs of a Wayfarer, and the Rückert lieder, with Sir John Barbirolli conducting: no matter how many times I listen to this music, it always moves me deeply, especially the song "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" ("I am lost to the world") from the Rückert lieder, and especially the way Dame Janet sings it--she's a great favorite of mine:



















3. Otto Klemperer conducting Wagner--Klemperer was another wonderful (& underrated?) Wagner conductor: 




4. In my view, Riccardo Chailly's Mahler Symphony cycle on Decca is a tad inconsistent (despite that he had access to Mengelberg's conducting scores, which contain hand written notes by Mahler himself!), with the 3rd, 8th, 9th, & 10th being the highlights of the cycle. However, Chailly's later live 9th with the Gewandhaus orchestra of Leipzig may be even better than his Amsterdam 9th. I listened to it yesterday, & wow, I'd have say this is one of the finest 9ths of the digital era, and (along with Chailly's Amsterdam 9th on hybrid SACD) a recording to place alongside my favorite versions of the past--from Giulini, Barbirolli, Ancerl, Walter, & Klemperer. Although I admit it does help enormously that it comes in state of the art audiophile sound, since in a perfect world, Mahler shouldn't be listened to in anything less, given how richly detailed his orchestration is:






5. I've been listening to more recordings by pianist Valery Afanassiev--yesterday his Schubert 6 Moments musicaux, and Piano Sonata No. 17 in D, D. 850, on the ECM label. Afanassiev's Moments musicaux is good, but it's hard to better his teacher, Emil Gilels' recording of this music, which remains my benchmark. However, I did like the D. 850 sonata more:






Then, I listened to violinist Gidon Kremer and Afanassiev play Brahms Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78, which is beautifully performed. I appreciated that they've rethought the music--this isn't just another Brahms 1st, but a fresh, engaging interpretation: 




By the way, Afanassiev has a page on You Tube, where people can listen to many of his recordings, if they have the inclination to do so: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt8hdI8cMzubTmHOgNfhKYw/featured

6. Lastly, I listened to Flemish chansons (Isaac, Josquin, La Rue, Brumel, etc.) in my car--performed by LiveOak, from a CD entitled, "The Art of Flemish Song in the Courts of Europe":


----------



## bharbeke

senza, who were the performers for your Saint-Saens concertos? The image seems to be for other works.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Another thing I notice, glancing through the Proms programme - aside from it seeming a rather dull programme! - was the claim that Mahler 4 is his best loved symphony (or some such wording). I wonder if others agree? Much as I like it, it is one I listen to least often than the others (except 8). But I do like it and this seems a good one to me ...


In music appreciation classes, that's usually the Mahler symphony that you hear. Or at least it was when I was in school. So maybe it's his most familiar symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

On second listening to this, it's better than I initially thought.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> I still torment myself with which Mahler cycle to get. Bertini? Tennstedt?  Bernstein?


I'm not going to be much help, since I own all three, plus several others.

The Bertini probably has the best sonics, and is the most straightforward interpretively. It also includes a fantastic performance of Das Lied von der Erde. If you want something a little more hyperkinetic, go with Bernstein - the latest issue of the Columbia recordings sounds fine. But I'd probably snap up the Tennstedt set if you can get it cheaply; it looks like it may be going out of print, and may never return. The same applies to Bertini's set, which is already OOP, I think. I suspect that the Bernstein set will always be in print in some form.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rossini, Overtures*

I've associated van Beinum with Brahms, so I was surprised at his lively take on Rossini. Well done, even if it's in mono.


----------



## Dirge

Ralph VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Mass in G minor (1921)

Doralene McNelly _soprano_
Alice Ann Yates _alto_
Michael Carolan _tenor_
Charles Scharbach _bass_
Paul Salamunivich _cantor_
Roger Wagner Chorale 
Roger Wagner
Capitol/Angel '60 ~ 2012 Pristine LP transfer/remastering

This recording is venerated by those who have it on LP, but it has never, so far as I know, had a licensed release in digital format, so I broke down and downloaded the Pristine remastering, which derives from an Angel LP transfer. The sound of the original LP is very bloated/plummy in the lows and lower midrange and quite woolly, opaque, and dull overall, with not a lot of detail and definition to the massed lower voices; the Pristine transfer/remastering improves things as much as one could reasonably hope for (although it's overfiltered for my minimally filtered taste), but no miracles are achieved. Until such time as the original tapes show up and in good condition (not a good bet after 58 years), this Pristine issue is likely the best way to hear this recording.

The performance owes nothing to the British choral tradition, being much richer, fuller, weightier, and more robust, with much more rhythmic verve. It's not an "American" sound so much as it is a "Roger Wagner Chorale" sound, which might be likened to the "Philadelphia" sound under Stokowski. The soloists are all very likable and all very much in the Roger Wagner mold. The performance is very difficult to describe to anyone who has never heard the Roger Wagner Chorale in its recording heyday, so I recommend checking it out at the Pristine Streaming Web site:

https://pristinestreaming.com/app/browse/albums/318

Newcomers to the streaming service are allowed to stream four or five tracks in full for free; beyond that, you have to register and pay a fee.


----------



## Malx

Per Norgard, Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, John Storgards.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Brahms - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Etudes, Opp. 10 and 25

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## haydnguy

CD #4 from the boxed set: A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS - The Great Polyphony of the Renaisssance
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## senza sordino

bharbeke said:


> senza, who were the performers for your Saint-Saens concertos? The image seems to be for other works.





senza sordino said:


> Last time was French chamber music, this time it's French orchestral music.
> 
> Saint Saëns Piano Concerti 2&4, Cello Concerto no 1, Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra. I've had this cd a long time, it's terrific. I really enjoy this


Whoops. I posted the wrong image. And now too much time has elapsed to edit my post this morning. 
This is the image with performances. And not credited on the cover is Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Rogerx

Janos Starker (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## RogerExcellent

View attachment 103018​
*Ravel*: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies

Performer: Jesse Norman, Heather Harper, Jill Gomez, Jose Van Dam
Orchestra: BBC Symphony
Conductor: Pierre Boulez


----------



## Enthusiast

I like Kurtag's music more and more and have played one or other of these disc quite often in the last month. Just coming to the end of the first disc of this set.


----------



## MattB

Tomás Luis de Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories

Composed By - Tomás Luis De Victoria
Ensemble - Stile Antico

Alto Vocals - Eleanor Harries, Emma Ashby, Katie Schofield
Bass Vocals - Matthew O'Donovan, Simon Gallear (tracks: 7, 9, 14, 19, 21), Thomas Flint, Will Dawes
Soprano Vocals - Helen Ashby, Kate Ashby, Rebecca Hickey
Tenor Vocals - Andrew Griffiths (3), Benedict Himas* (tracks: 7, 9, 14, 19, 21), Ross Buddie, Thomas Kelly (3)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Antonín Dvořák's orchestral works this morning.

Symphony no.6 in D B112 (1880):
_Czech Suite_ in D B93 (1879):
_Domov můj (My Home)_ - overture B125a (1881-82):
_Scherzo capriccioso_ B131 (1883):
Symphony no.7 in D-minor D141 (1884-85)
_V přírodě, koncertní (In Nature's Realm)_ - overture B168 (1891):
_Carnival_ - overture B169 (1891):
_Othello_ - overture B174 (1892):
_American Suite_ in A B190 (1895):


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hovhaness conducting the Seattle Symphony playing his "City of Light Symphony":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Faure's "Piano Quintet No. 2, Op. 115":


----------



## Rogerx

Gerd Schaller conducting; Suppe: Requiem.

Marie Fajtova (soprano), Franziska Gottwald (contralto), Tomislav Mužek (tenor) & Albert Pesendorfer (bass)

Philharmonischer Chor München & Philharmonie Festiva.


----------



## Rogerx

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass) performing; Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Continuing my review of Hickox's box set of Frank Bridge's orchestral works with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, plus randomly chosen favourite British string quartets.

*Bridge*
Orchestral works, Vol. IV
Rebus, H.191
*Oration (Concerto Elegaico), H.180
Allegro Moderato, H.192
Lament, H.117
A Prayer, H.140*
*Alban Gerhart, Cello; BBC National Orch. & Chorus of Wales, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 2012]










*
Britten*
String Quartets Vol. II
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Quartetto (1930)
Alla Marcia (1933)
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 1998]


----------



## Sonata

*Karl Jenkins:*

*Concertos:*









*The River Queen*









I really like the stylish cover art on Karl Jenkins' works


----------



## agoukass

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (Books 1-4) 

Gerhard Oppitz, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, im currently listening to what i receiived in the mail
* ''Carmina Burana'' on Brilliant carll Orff original works team up whit medieval carmina burana*.I guess they sound a bit better than naxos, dont get me wrong naxos ooriginal Orff is quite decent , while medievaaal poem, feel a tad , a bit drab, while the Brilliant classical sound more ''alive''.

:tiphat:


----------



## Dirge

Franz SCHUBERT: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887 (1826)
:: Juilliard Quartet [Epic '62] ~ 2018 Sony transfer/remaster






The long-awaited and frustratingly belated "official" digital debut (so far as I know) of the Juilliard Quartet's 1962 Epic recording of Schubert's G-major quartet is cause for celebration, for more than any other Juilliard performance that I know, this one makes good on the first half of the group's now-famous founding principle to "play classical music as if it had been just composed, and contemporary music as if it were classical." Indeed, the playing sounds cutting edge even today, so I can hardly imagine what the conservative old geezers of yesteryear must of thought of it when the LP first appeared back in '63. (Fortunately for them, they could fall back on the Busch Quartet's geezer-friendly 1938 HMV recording, which has proven to be one of the most enduring of all historical recordings of anything.)

The character of the playing is what you'd expect of the early '60s Juilliard Quartet: unflaggingly focused and concentrated, preternaturally precise, temperamentally tense and edgy, dynamically bold and abrupt, rhythmically trenchant yet not wholly inflexible, tonally gritty and unprettified, and aurally etched-in-stone (thanks in part to the close, dry Epic recording)-such earnest rigor and abstract intensity is a welcome change from the all too free & flexible and expressively/emotionally indulgent playing that's in vogue these days, most of which has a disturbingly off-kilter quality about it that upsets my delicate internal balance and diminishes my inner chi.

The group's 1959 recordings of "Quartettsatz" and "Der Tod und das Mädchen" for RCA and its 1965 recording of "Rosamunde" for Epic are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## agoukass

Philip Glass: Violin Concerto
Alfred Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 5 

Gidon Kremer, violin
Vienna Philharmonic / Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Guest

Finzi, Cello Concerto










A stormy first movement which leaves me a bit mystified. I have to listen again to start to get my bearings in this complex work.

Bach, Concerto for Violin and Oboe, Podger, Brecon Baroque










Beautifully plaintive oboe and silvery violin. Beautifully done.

Finally, Bach Partitas 1 and 2, Maria Tipo.










On another web site a poster (amw) commented that Tipo made Bach sound like Brahms. I think there is something to that, there is a dark burnished tone to the music, but the required agility. I liked it.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Listening to Faure's "Piano Quintet No. 2, Op. 115":


Reminds me that I was planning to listen to these works in recordings by Roge and the Ysaye quartet.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 - "A Grand, Grand Overture", "Concerto for 2 Pianos (3 Hands)", "Carnival of Animals", "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Baron Scarpia said:


> Reminds me that I was planning to listen to these works in recordings by Roge and the Ysaye quartet.


You should. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with Roge playing French compositions.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brahms symphony no. 1 with WDR Köln/Saraste, since it's ages since I heard it. Originally one of my absolute favorite symphonies. I even have a beer


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak: The Devil and Kate*


----------



## Malx

Kancheli Styx - Yuri Bashmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.

Its growing on me - its possible my earlier apathetic response to the piece was due to some degree to the lack of quality of the sound from Spotify (free). I now have the disc and listening now I feel the entire piece has a greater coherence than on previous occasions.
The choral lines and orchestral parts are much easier to follow and form a better whole.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't listen to Chopin all that often. Probably I should listen more often.


----------



## Enthusiast

agoukass said:


> Chopin: Etudes, Opp. 10 and 25
> 
> Maurizio Pollini, piano


I see my listening just now was subconsciously influenced by your listening this morning! I had no idea. How interesting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Britten, The Rape of Lucretia. With Janet Baker, Peter Pears, Benjamin Luxon, Heather Harper and John Shirley-Quirk and conducted by the composer. Absolutely spell-binding.


----------



## Barbebleu

Baron Scarpia said:


> Finzi, Cello Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stormy first movement which leaves me a bit mystified. I have to listen again to start to get my bearings in this complex work.
> 
> Bach, Concerto for Violin and Oboe, Podger, Brecon Baroque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully plaintive oboe and silvery violin. Beautifully done.
> 
> Finally, Bach Partitas 1 and 2, Maria Tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another web site a poster (amw) commented that Tipo made Bach sound like Brahms. I think there is something to that, there is a dark burnished tone to the music, but the required agility. I liked it.


I too have the Tipo. Lovely stuff. It's a nice contrast with my Gould set.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SPIRIT OF ENGLAND
_Works for Symphonic, Concertante, and String Orchestra_
*Finzi -Elgar - Butterworth - Britten - Holst - Bridge - Vaughan Williams - Delius - Parry - Warlock*
English Symphony Orchestra
English String Orchestra
Michael Bochmann - violin
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Alan Hacker - clarinet
William Boughton - conductor
_
Nimbus_

4-CD box set


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, French Suites Nos 4 & 2 - Blandine Rannou.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Darius Milhaud*

It just occurred to me, I've been ignoring Milhaud too long. I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is a nice recording, but to my ears, there's no "there" there.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Lisztian

*Incipitsify*, *Score Follower*, and *Mediated Scores* (I believe they are run by the same people) are three fantastic contemporary Classical channels on youtube that I've been slowly working my way through lately. One of their featured composers -*Chris Dench*- is literally the only 'serious' composer I've ever met, when he used to work at the recently closed-down Classical retail store Thomas' Music. Very nice man from my (limited) acquaintance with him, and his music is growing on me. He's been frequently labelled as being a composer who writes in the 'New Complexity' style (a label which he denies I believe), but I've found his music to be among the most accessible of those who have been categorised as such. Yes, it's complex, but even a dunce like myself can hear the extremely expressive nature of much of his music.

Listened to these piano works today:











Great stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley conducting; 
Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, Overture in D major, Trumpet Concerto in E etc

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## haydnguy

CD #5 from the boxed set - A Secret Labyrinth, A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alexander Agricola (1446-1506)
A SECRET LABYRINTH

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass) performing; Bach Trios.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Blomstedt conducting; Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Beethoven: Mass in C major, Op. 86 & Cantata No.112 Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt [Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage]

Audrey Michael, Lilia Bizimeche-Eisinger, Markus Scaeffer & Michel Brodard

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir David Willcocks conducting; Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Sir Peter Pears (tenor), David Ward (bass), Helen Watts (contralto), Elizabeth Harwood (soprano), Lindsay Heather (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Alexander Young (tenor), Brian Etheridge (baritone), Hervey Alan (bass)

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Philomusica of London.


----------



## Malx

Starting the day with an uplifting performance of a favourite Mozart Symphony, No 39 played by Ensemble orchestral de Paris conducted by John Nelson.









Now off to clear out my shed - a task long put off!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rogerx

Martin Roscoe (piano) performing; Clementi: Piano Sonatas.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Antonín Dvořák's orchestral works this afternoon.

_Vodník (The Water Goblin)_ - symphonic poem B195 (1896):



_Polednice (The Noon Witch)_ - symphonic poem B196 (1896):
_Zlatý kolovrat (The Golden Spinning Wheel)_ - symphonic poem B197 (1896):
_Holoubek (The Wild Dove)_ - symphonic poem B198 (1896):



Symphony no.8 in G B163 (1889):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor [_Z nového světa (From the New World)_] B178 (1893):


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Ravel, piano concertos Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra & Massenet :Impromptus
etc.
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Murray Perahia playing Brahms. Soon heard the whole album, like right now.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a bit overdue (I said I would listen to this in a post on the thread dedicated to Mahler 8 - a work I have not taken to easily) but I finally got round to it. I do think Haitink's lyrical and rather understated approach work well for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto performing; Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit /Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano/ Jeux d'eau


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Verhulst - Symphony & Overtures

Residentie Orchestra The Hague.


----------



## deprofundis

I wake up, had breafast and.. mister post man deliver me..(dramatiic drum roll) Carlo Gesualdo on sony essential, Prinnnce of the madrigalists, neato, a holy graal i wanted for long time now..

:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Piano Trios op. 70, nr.2; op. 97. Kempff, Szeryng, Fournier (DG)


----------



## haydnguy

deprofundis said:


> I wake up, had breafast and.. mister post man deliver me..(dramatiic drum roll) Carlo Gesualdo on sony essential, Prinnnce of the madrigalists, neato, a holy graal i wanted for long time now..
> 
> :tiphat:


I was unable to locate one on Sony. Could you give one of the performers name?


----------



## haydnguy

CD #6 from the "A Secret Labyrinth" - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

Matthaeus Pipelare (c. 1450- c. 1515)

Missa "L'homme arme"
Chansons
Motets

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Bulldog

haydnguy said:


> I was unable to locate one on Sony. Could you give one of the performers name?


Sony Essentials - Cat. #60313 - Robert Craft, Marilyn Horne


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Very fine recordings.
CD 3

La Nativité du Seigneur
Le Banquet Céleste
Apparition de L'Église Éternelle


----------



## Guest

Once again:










I am starting to get the measure of this work. Although it is uniformly lyrical and beautiful, the texture of the music is quite intricate and the scope very broad. It is a profound, deeply felt work. It strikes me more as a symphony for cello and orchestra than a conventional concerto. The orchestral tutti's are particularly rich in their harmony and orchestration. It makes me sad the Finzi did not find the time and inspiration to write a proper symphony.


----------



## eljr

Simone Dinnerstein / A Far Cry
Circles: Piano Concertos by Bach + Glass

Release Date May 11, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Sonata

*Boito: Mefistofele*









My third listen to this opera, but my first of this particular recording


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Concerto; Bach: Chaconne. Szeryng, Philharmonia Orch./ Klemperer (BBC)


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few recordings of the Well-Tempered Clavier - I like this one (and the accompanying records of Book 1) a lot.


----------



## eljr

Sakari Oramo / BBC Symphony Orchestra
Schmitt: Suites from "Antoine et Cléopâtre"; Symphony No. 2

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:17:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateOctober 29, 2017 & October 30, 2017
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Sonata Nr.1 in g, BWV 1001, Partita Nr.1 in b, BWV 1002, Sonata Nr.2 in a, BWV. Uto Ughi (RCA)

After several weeks without music, I'm certainly enjoying my new Cambridge amplifier.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Bach: Sonata Nr.1 in g, BWV 1001, Partita Nr.1 in b, BWV 1002, Sonata Nr.2 in a, BWV. Uto Ughi (RCA)
> 
> After several weeks without music, I'm certainly enjoying my new Cambridge amplifier.


Good to see you back - which Cambridge did you go for? My Audiolab 8000a is positively geriatric and may need replacing soon.

Thread:

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Magdalena Hajossyova (soprano), Uta Priew (Alto), Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3
*

I stumbled on this one today. I'm listening in the background right now, but so far, what he's doing with the third symphony is interesting. I need to rehear this when I have time to focus on it.


----------



## Madiel

Prokofiev
Cantata for the 20th anniversary of the October Revolution
Ernst Senff Chor Berlin, Staatskapelle Weimar, Kirill Karabits

excellent performance of this great work in a 48 khz - 24 bit file bought from the Audite website for 4.99 Euros


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Et la Vie l'emporta; In Terra Pax. Ensemble Vocal et Instru. de Lausanne; Choeur et Orch. Gulben kian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Nicely performed, but unexeptional. I wouldn't acquire this disk for the Mozart.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Papillons; Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor; Carnival Jest from Vienna 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail K 384*
Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music

There is a lot to like in this opera and performance. My highlights are "Frisch zum Kampfe" and the singing by tenor Uwe Heilmann.

*Schubert: "Trout" Quintet*
Andreas Haefliger, Joseph Carver, Takacs Quartet

This is a very good version of the quintet.


----------



## Flavius

Malx,

Cambridge Audio Topaz AM10 integrated Amplifier. Thanks for the welcome: glad to be back. As for the amplifier: excellent sound, moderately priced and goes well with my Sony player. Amazing power, quite adequate for five speakers and subwoofer. Sold by 'Music Direct', with prompt service. And I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmannn, Symphony No. 4*

Technically it's the Saturday Symphony, but I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Apollo":


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Malx,
> 
> Cambridge Audio Topaz AM10 integrated Amplifier. Thanks for the welcome: glad to be back. As for the amplifier: excellent sound, moderately priced and goes well with my Sony player. Amazing power, quite adequate for five speakers and subwoofer. Sold by 'Music Direct', with prompt service. And I'm quite satisfied.


Good to hear - good sounds emanating from a well priced piece of audio is always a great result.

Thread:
Like Manxfeeder I was a bit quick of the mark. I listened to the same recording, I continued on to Symphony No 5 (via Spotify) and have to say I preferred the fifth.


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg, Webern, Berg: Sonata op.1, 3 Piano Pieces..., Variations. Peter Hill (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## SixFootScowl

New set. Going straight through. Am on #3 now. Really 9 and 1/4 Symphonies as only the Adagio of #10.


----------



## Rogerx

Mariss Jansons conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 & Brahms: Symphony No. 2.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## Rogerx

David Zinman conducting; Berlioz: Overtures and Opera Excerpts.

Sylvia McNair & Richard Leech

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960.


----------



## Malx

A nice start to Saturday morning.
The Clarinet Quintet & trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano from:


----------



## haydnguy

CD #7 - A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance

ANTOINE BRUMEL (c.1460-c.1520)
Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" a 12 vocl
Sequentia "Dies irae"

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel


----------



## chill782002

Haydn - Piano Concerto in D Major

Nikolai Evrov - Piano

Yordan Dafov / Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1979

I've heard quite a few recordings of this work and this is still my favourite although performed by a lesser-known ensemble. Sparkling, with a wonderful sense of balance and poise. Never fails to improve my mood.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Khachaturian: Symphony 2
*
Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Malx

Latest BBC MM Disc:

Ravel Piano Trio in A minor - Amatis Piano Trio.


The Amatis Piano Trio was founded in Amsterdam (The Netherlands) in 2014 by German violinist Lea Hausmann, British cellist Samuel Shepherd and Dutch/Chinese pianist Mengjie Han.

Only weeks after forming, the trio won the audience prize at the Grachtenfestival-Concours in Amsterdam, which quickly lead to their debut at the Royal Concertgebouw. The young, international trio has since emerged as one of the leading piano trios among the new generation, receiving enthusiastic responses from audiences and critics across the UK, Europe and Asia.

Winners of the 2015 International Parkhouse Competition in Wigmore Hall, the trio went on to win several international prizes and competitions. Most recently they were awarded 2nd prize at the International Joseph Joachim Competition in Weimar, Germany and named Dutch Classical Talent 2015/2016.

The Amatis Piano Trio is also committed to contemporary music and thus founded the ‘Dutch Piano Trio Composition Prize’ in 2015, encouraging young composers to further the piano trio repertoire.

Since 2015 the trio has worked intensively with Wolfgang Redik (Vienna Piano Trio) and Rainer Schmidt (Hagen Quartet) and is currently enrolled in the Piano Trio Master Studies at the Mozarteum University in Salzburg. The trio is part of the European Chamber Music Academy since 2015.


Haydn, String Quartet in D Op 64 No 5 "The Lark" & Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 6 in F minor Op 80 - Calidore Quartet.


The Calidore String Quartet has been described as “the epitome of confidence and finesse” (Gramophone Magazine) and “a miracle of unified thought” (La Presse, Montreal). The quartet has received acclaim internationally for its informed, polished, and passionate performances and has established themselves as one of the leading chamber ensembles of their generation. The quartet is the Grand-Prize winner of the 2016 and inaugural M-Prize Chamber Music Competition, the largest prize for chamber music in the world. The quartet was awarded the 2016 Borletti-Buitoni Trust Fellowship becoming the first North American ensemble to win the prestigious career grant. Additionally, they begin a three-year residency with the prestigious Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center Two for the 2016- 2019 seasons. From 2014-16 they served as artist-in-residence at Stony Brook University (SUNY). The Calidore String Quartet regularly performs throughout North America, Europe and Asia and has debuted in such prestigious venues as Carnegie Hall, Wigmore Hall, Lincoln Center, Seoul’s Kumho Arts Hall, Schneider Concerts (NYC) and at many significant festivals, including Verbier, Ravinia, Mostly Mozart, Rheingau, East Neuk and Festspiele Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

In February 2015, the Calidore String Quartet released its critically-acclaimed debut recording of quartets by Mendelssohn and Haydn. Additionally, the Calidore will release an album on Editions Hortus later in 2015, with music by Hindemith, Milhaud, Stravinsky, de la Presle and Toch commemorating the World War I Centennial. The Calidore were featured as Young Artists-in-Residence on American Public Media’s Performance Today and their performances have been broadcast on National Public Radio, BBC, Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, Korean Broadcasting Corporation, Bayerischer Rundfunk (Munich), Norddeutscher Rundfunk (Hamburg), and were featured on German national television as part of a documentary produced by ARD public broadcasting.

As advocates of contemporary music, the Calidore String Quartet performed Pulitzer-prize-winning composer Caroline Shaw’s “Entr’acte” in concerts throughout the 2014-15 season in New York, Washington D.C. and Los Angeles. In summer 2015, the Calidore premiered Patrick Harlin’s “Birdsongs for the City Dweller”, commissioned by the Caramoor Center, as well as “Prometheus” by Mark Grey, commissioned by the Great Lakes Chamber Music Festival.

I found this disc a pleasure to listen to - both sets of performers seemingly very much in touch with the works. Two names I'll keep an eye open for in the future.


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman (piano) and conducting; Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Polish Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - nearly all of the mature chamber output, and a wonderful body of work it is.

_Pohádka_ (_Fairy Tale_) for cello and piano [original version] (1910 - rev. 1912-13):
Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. up until 1921):
String Quartet no.1 [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923):
String Quartet no.2 [_Listy důvěrné_ (_Intimate Letters_)] (1928):



_Mládí_ (_Youth_) for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon and horn (1924):
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, French horn and bassoon (1925):
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926):


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Sonatas for piano and violin K.303,K377,K.303and K.526

Beautifully played,no surprise.


----------



## eljr

Brooklyn Rider
Philip Glass: String Quartets Nos. 6 & 7

Release Date December 8, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Enthusiast

A different (if very old) take on Bach's WTC - I listened to Book 1 this morning. Some of this is wild! Much is beautiful. The sound is pretty good.


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105496
> 
> 
> Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Lili Boulanger - Faust et Hélène
> 
> Lynne Dawson (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Bonaventura Bottone (tenor), Neil MacKenzie (tenor), Jason Howard (bass)
> 
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus, BBC Philharmonic.


A wonderful disc. I was utterly blown away by the Psalm 130!


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie Von Otter (mezzo soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano) performing; Schumann - Frauenliebe und Leben/Gedichte (12) von Justinus Kerner Op. 35/ Fünf Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 127 etc.


----------



## eljr

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance; Pärt: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
St Nicholas' Church (Niguliste kirik), Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Guest

Schubert
String Quartets

...anyone got a recommendation for other complete recordings? (although I really enjoy this one) :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartet No. 9*

I don't have the complete set of Schubert quartets by the Kodaly quartet, but the ones I do have are enjoyable. They play with precision and - what's the word? - bite when needed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Leoš Janáček this late afternoon.

_Suite_ for string orchestra (1877):
_(5) Moravské tance (Moravian Dances)_ (1888):
_Suite_ (by 1891):
_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1915-18):
_(6) Lašské tance (Lachian Dances)_ (1924):
_Sinfonietta_ (1926):
_Schluck und Jau_ - two pieces taken from the incidental music written for the play of the same name by Gerhart Hauptmann (1928):
_The Danube_ - symphonic poem for wordless soprano and orchestra, arr. by O. Trhlík, M. Stredron and L. Faltus (1923-28 inc.):


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (complete ballet) 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## senza sordino

The last three mornings. It's been a while since I've listened to some Germanic music. This is probably the first time this year I've listened to Strauss and Mahler. So I binged. The Strauss CDs are new to my collection, though not new CDs, they're second hand I purchased a couple of weeks ago.

Brahms Piano Trios and Gm Piano Quartet. Terrific music and playing. 









Mahler Symphonies 1&4 from this good box set









Strauss Symphonic music from Der Rosenkavalier, Intermezzo, The Woman without a shadow, and The Love of Danae









Strauss Sinfonia Domstica, Macbeth. Impressive, this new cd will become part of my regular rotation 









Mahler Symphony no 9. Whichever Mahler symphony I'm listening to at the time, I always say to myself "this is my favourite symphony of Mahler's"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

So far, No. 3 is the jewel of this set. It is nuanced without feeling forced. The 3rd movement is the right tempo for my ears: not too fast, where it becomes just a brief stopping point for what's to come, or too slow, where the weight of the symphony rests there.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> ....Mahler Symphony no 9. *Whichever Mahler symphony I'm listening to at the time, I always say to myself "this is my favourite symphony of Mahler's" *


Nicely put, and I completely understand.


----------



## Enthusiast

dogen said:


> Schubert
> String Quartets
> 
> ...anyone got a recommendation for other complete recordings? (although I really enjoy this one) :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 105636


Some wonderful music that I seem to have neglected a bit. I do have the Alban Berg Quartet and Quartetto Italiano in the later quartets (both very good in their ways) but have nothing before the 9th quartet. I look forward to seeing any recommendations you catch!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*


----------



## bejart

Yesterday's selections ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Well done. In particular, the second movement is wonderful - slow, spacious, and beautifully played.

Solti said of this, "In the Second and Third symphonies, while the coloring is much lighter, I have tried again to achieve structural clarity and to reproduce the chamber music quality which is so in evidence in these works, especially in the second and third movements of both. So as to enhance this, we used slightly fewer than full string strength and also undoubled woodwinds."


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently listening to my lastest purchase, the story goes yesterday i went to my local cd store , i know the seller he know my taste and had order me some cds worth the admission, so i purchase them today and i'M listening to :

Mya Senhor Velida on brilliant (wicch contain alphonso x el sabio) on Brilliant label

Than on Delphian label: William Mundy sacred choral work

So two wonderful purchases i'have done hey..

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Than on Delphian label: William Mundy sacred choral work
> 
> :tiphat:


There's something about English Renaissance composers that makes me sleepy. And that's not a bad thing. They are interesting and all that, but all those washes of sound with the trebles high in the air make me very relaxed.


----------



## Guest

*Luc Ferrari*


----------



## Malx

This box is so far proving to be a fantastic purchase, the standard of playing allied to a fine sounding instrument well recorded is proving to be a winner for me.

French Suite No 6 - Blandine Rannou.









Edit - I am usually reluctant to make recommendations but what I will point out is that MDT are currently selling this 5 disc box for the princely sum of £15.80 including free P&P (in the UK).
https://www.mdt.co.uk/bach-french-suites-english-suites-rannou-zig-zag-territoires-5cds.html


----------



## eljr

Doric String Quartet / Peter Oundjian
John Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music; Absolute Jest

Release Date May 4, 2018
Duration01:11:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Josquin13

I've been very curious about that Delphian Mundy disc myself. After hearing the Tallis scholars sing one of his works many years ago (on their first recording), I've long suspected that Mundy is an unjustly neglected composer, but haven't yet been able to confirm it.

My recently listening:

I've been having a grand ol' time exploring some of my own recommendations on a marathon TC post, where I surveyed the essential masterworks by Debussy and Ravel (& offered links to a variety of first rate performances). They're two of my favorite composers, for whom I've collected and listened to a great many recordings over the decades!, as I'm pretty much obsessed with their music.

What I've listened to over the past couple of days:

1. Ernst Bour conducting Debussy's La Mer, Khamma, & Jeux, and Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin and song cycle Sheherazade, sung by a young Arleen Auger. Bour gets my vote for having been one of the 20th Century's most underrated conductors! He brings out all the textural clarity of Boulez (who he mentored), but does so with a lot more rhythmic verve & character. Indeed, in a side by side comparison, Bour can make Boulez's conducting of the French repertoire sound a bit dull, surprisingly so. As a conductor, I suspect Boulez wanted to be Bour. The early Auger Sheherazade recording is an 'off the radar' treasure. It has recently been reissued by Hanssler and is once again affordable, available at Prestoclassical for $9.50. (I may buy a second copy as back up, since I'm not a downloader.) Bour was an excellent orchestra builder too, as his Baden-Baden orchestra is a lot better than you might expect.

Bour's brilliant Debussy:





The young Arleen Auger singing Ravel's Sheherazade, accompanied by Bour & his orchestra:














2. For the sake of comparison, I then listened to Boulez's two recordings of Ravel's Sheherazade--the older one with Heather Harper (in her prime), and the more recent DG recording with Anne Sofie von Otter (who excels in French music of this period). As good as von Otter is, I preferred the older Boulez recording with Heather Harper, as it's an exceptionally fine performance (which Mandryka recommended to me over on the Amazon forum several years ago--thanks, Mandryka!). I'll have to play the Dame Janet Baker/Barbirolli recording over the next few days too, as it's another favorite (



):

Harper/Boulez:













2. Debussy's Jeux is a work that gives a lot of conductors trouble I think. It's hard to conduct well. I can (virtually) count on one hand the number of first rate performances I've heard over the decades. As noted, Bour's Jeux is excellent. Andre Cluytens did another fine Jeux, many years ago, now on the Testament label. Boulez is exceptional in Jeux as well (on DG--though I haven't listened to his earlier Philharmonia recording in a long while). In addition, Charles Dutoit recorded a good Jeux in Montreal, as did Serge Baudo with the Czech Philharmonic & LPO. However, one of the finest recordings of Jeux that I've heard comes from an unexpected source--a somewhat 'unsung' conductor in Debussy's music, I gather--Michael Tilson Thomas. Although I'm not talking about his recent San Francisco S. O. recording of Jeux (in state of the art audiophile sound), which is very good too (if a bit quirky), but rather Tilson Thomas's brilliant earlier recording with the London Symphony Orchestra (on Sony). I'm going to go out on a limb here and declare Tilson Thomas' LSO performance one of the finest Jeux recordings in the catalogue, and one that I'd rank alongside Bour, Cluytens, Baudo, Boulez, and Dutoit's, for this very difficult to conduct music. In addition, I also listened to the Boulez's DG recording, & Bour's (as noted), & they're both excellent, too:










3. I then listened to the late Zoltan Kocsis' Hungarian recording of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin, where Kocsis orchestrated the two movements from Ravel's piano work that the composer opted not to orchestrate for his orchestral version. It's an excellent performance, though Kocsis's orchestrations of the Toccata & Fugue, good as they are, aren't on Ravel's level. Even so, I found it interesting & a lot of fun to hear these movements orchestrated:






4. Then, I listened to Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande music in a symphonic suite arranged from the opera by Marius Constant, & conducted by another underrated Debussy conductor (IMO), Serge Baudo. (By the way, Baudo has also made one of the best & most insightful recordings of the full Debussy opera that I know, as well, & with an all French cast of singers):






5. Finally, I finished with Anne Sofie von Otter singing Ravel's beautiful chamber songs--3 Poémes de Stéphane Mallarmé (1913), from an exceptional CD that includes Faure's La bonne chanson song cycle, Delage's Quartre poémes hindous, etc. I'd have to say this is one of the finest recordings that von Otter has made to date:





https://www.amazon.com/Anne-Sofie-v...rds=anne+sofie+von+otter+french+chamber+songs


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*

Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra. I thought I was going to listen to Jeux, but apparently I pulled out the wrong sleeve. Oh, well, this is nice also.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 2* Angela Hewitt (piano) on hyperion








More tasteful Bach playing from Angela Hewitt.

I love both Book 1 and 2 of the Well-Tempered Clavier, but overall I find the pieces in Book 2 ever so slightly more satisfying.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Academicum/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## eljr

Evelyn Glennie / Carol Jantsch / Amy Porter / Albany Symphony Orchestra / David Alan Miller
Michael Daugherty: Dreamachine; Trail of Tears; Reflections on the Mississippi

Release Date March 1, 2018
Duration01:18:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 22, 2015
Recording Location
EMPAC, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Troy, New York, USA
Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, New York, USA


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Malx

A good old mainstream mixture tonight:

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 28 'Pastoral' plus two sets of variations: Six Variations on an Original Theme Op 34 & Eroica Variations Op 35 all played by Michael Korstick.









Mozart, Piano Concerto No 24 - Imogen Cooper, Northern Sinfonia a fine live recording from the Sage at Gateshead.









Schubert, Arpeggione Sonata - Anne Gastinel & Claire Desert.









Shostakovich, Cello Sonata No 2 - Truls Mork & Lars Vogt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

Pascal Roge and Charled Dutoit


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne Chevalier de Saint George (ca.1745-1799): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.7, No.1

Miroslav Vilimec on violin with the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen; Préludes.... Peter Hill (Regis)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Bruckner; Symphony No.7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir·Georg·Solti
London Records ‎- D 125058, CD, Album, Club Edition, US, 1988.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.67 in F Major, Op.77, No.2

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, celloAb


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Pappano conducting; Tchaikovsky - Overtures & Fantasies

Orchestra e Coro Dell' Accademia Di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Disc 1, "Choral Music Volume 2":


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Berlioz: Shéhérazade/ Les nuits d'été, Op.7/ Debussy, Pierre Louÿs: Trois chansons de Bilitis/ Poulenc, Guillaume Apollinaire: Banalités etc.

Régine Crespin (soprano)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## kyjo

Once again, I'm very behind on posting my recent listening...

*Pizzetti - Symphony in A:*









A wonderful discovery. Written in the same year as Casella's also very fine 3rd Symphony, 1940, it shares some characteristics with work, specifically its generally refined, lyrical character which is colored by a sense of unease and threat, no doubt due in part to the circumstances of the times. There are many imaginative and memorable moments here, and this work is altogether on a higher level of inspiration than some other orchestral works I've heard of his.

*Beethoven - Violin Sonata no. 4 in A minor:*









Hardly top-drawer Beethoven IMO, but this is a great performance, full of excitement and wit.

*Weill - Symphony no. 2:*









A really fine symphony from a composer of mainly stage works. The outer movements have great rhythmic drive and the slow movement contains some lovely melodies which put me in mind of Malcolm Arnold, of all people! This is a fine performance, but it doesn't generate quite the same degree of excitement as Lahav Shani and the Pittsburgh Symphony did in a live performance I attended last year.

*Casella - Concerto for Orchestra:*









Another magnificent 20th century Italian orchestral work! Casella rarely disappoints, and this is certainly one of the finest pieces of his I've heard thus far. The outer movements are bursting with coruscating neo-Baroque/neo-Classical energy (think more Martinu or Honegger than Stravinsky; this is big-boned stuff) with glorious, antiphonal brass writing and toccata-like forward motion. The central Passacaglia is a grave, powerful utterance, but there is one section near the center of the movement that is so ethereally beautiful that it actually took my breath away. The performance and recording are superb on all counts.

*Puts - River's Rush:*









A dazzling, exciting tone poem (of sorts) by this wonderfully talented American composer. This would make a great opener for any orchestral concert!


----------



## Rogerx

kyjo said:


> Once again, I'm very behind on posting my recent listening...
> 
> *Beethoven - Violin Sonata no. 4 in A minor:*
> 
> View attachment 105657
> 
> 
> Hardly top-drawer Beethoven IMO, but this is a great performance, full of excitement and wit.


Great musicians !!


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue (piano) performing: Bach-Toccata in C minor, BWV911/- Beethoven-Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major & Medtner-Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night: the sublime (kind of) and the ridiculous! First the Carter Double Concerto from this









Then the Concert Champêtre (a work I don't remember listening to before even though I have had the disc for a good while) from this









What a weird work! It is rarely like the Poulenc I know: it is like a patchwork quilt where most of the patches are quite vulgar in one way or another!


----------



## Jacck

some listening of the last couple of days
*Leo Smit - Symphonie in C* - a Dutch composer murdered during the Holocaust. A fate similar to Pavel Haas. Even their music has some vague similarity, both were about 40 when they were murdered
*Pettersson - Symphony 7+8* - pretty unique music, but I enjoy it a lot
*Melartin - Symphony 4
Klami - Symphony 2
Shostakovich - String Quartet 10 and 15
Schoenberg - String Quartet 4*


----------



## haydnguy

CD #8 from the boxed set, "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

Composer - Mateo Flecha el Viejo (1481 - 1553)

LAS ENSALADAS
Burlesques of the Spanish Renaissance

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Malx

A rare excursion into the world of opera - I used to listen to a lot of opera about 10 years ago but for some reason I rarely listen these days with a few exceptions - one of which is Boris Godunov. 
This morning the Prologue and Act I from this set got the day off to great start, I really should listen to this more frequently - this and a thousand other discs!


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> A rare excursion into the world of opera - I used to listen to a lot of opera about 10 years ago but for some reason I rarely listen these days with a few exceptions - one of which is Boris Godunov.
> This morning the Prologue and Act I from this set got the day off to great start, I really should listen to this more frequently - this and a thousand other discs!
> 
> View attachment 105664


This is odd but I love to WATCH Opera but I don't like to listen to it by itself.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful singing on this with superb sense of personality and character suited to the quirks of each character. The musicianship on the part of the conductor is not _as_ remarkable, but it's fun to listen to nevertheless.


----------



## Malx

haydnguy said:


> This is odd but I love to WATCH Opera but I don't like to listen to it by itself.


I must be strange but I find a lot of productions of operas aren't to my taste and can distract from the story/thread of the work.
I find much more pleasure sitting with a libretto listening and allowing my imagination to set the scene - I guess its a bit like watching a film of a book you know intimately the settings are invariably different from how you imagined them to be.

I have only ever been to a live opera once - at the Met in New York and as good an experience as it was the set for the Marriage of Figaro was so far from my mental image of the piece it seemed wrong.
I know I should be as receptive to different visual interpretations as I am with musical ones but I struggle - am I alone in this?


----------



## Guest

*Ockeghem*

It is a long time ago that I listened to this music.Much time spend listening to new music as Ligeti,Boulez,Xenakis etc.
Life is too short to explore it all in a proper way.









Salve Regina
Missa MI-Mi
Alma Redemptoris Mater
Missa Prolationem


----------



## Enthusiast

Wonderful old performances (especially the Schubert). Not that old - more than acceptable sound.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> A rare excursion into the world of opera - I used to listen to a lot of opera about 10 years ago but for some reason I rarely listen these days with a few exceptions - one of which is Boris Godunov.
> This morning the Prologue and Act I from this set got the day off to great start, I really should listen to this more frequently - this and a thousand other discs!
> 
> View attachment 105664


It is one of the last operas I listened to,Karajan is still my favorite.
The Melodia recording was my introduction,long time ago. (LP Highlights )


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc each from two of the founding fathers of East German music this morning.

Piano Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
_Neun Klavierstücke_ [_Nine Piano Pieces_] (1932):
_Guernica_ - piano piece after Picasso (1938):
_Fantasietta_ in C-sharp (1971):
_Sonatine_ for piano and small orchestra (1975):



_Lenin_ - 'requiem' for alto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1935-37):
_Glückliche Fahrt_ (_Prosperous Voyage_) - song for soprano and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (prob. between 1946-49):
_Mitte des Jahrhunderts_ (_Middle of the Century_) - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: J.R. Becher] (1950):
_Das Vorbild_ (_The Role Model_) - 'triptych' for alto and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1951-52):
_Die Teppichweber von Kujan-Bulak_ (_The Carpet-Weavers of Kujan-Bulak_) - cantata for soprano and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_Bilder aus der Kriegsfibel_ (_Pictures from 'The Guide to War'_) - fifteen short pieces for soprano, tenor, baritone, male choir and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_(7) Ernste Gesänge_ (_Serious Songs_) - song cycle for baritone and string orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin/Berthold Viertel/Giacomo Leopardi/Helmut Richter/Stephan Hermlin] (1962):


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano) performing; Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, A Survivor from Warsaw Op 46 & Chamber Symphony No1 Op 9 + Berg Three Orchestral Pieces Op 6.
Staatskapelle Dresden - Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## Malx

duplicated post!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven quartets live from Wigmore Hall. Elias quartet playing.


----------



## eljr

Hespèrion XX • Jordi Savall ‎- España Antigua (Spanish Secular Music c. 1200 - 1700)
Label:
Warner Classics ‎- 0190295699567
Format:
11 × CD 
Box Set, Compilation 
Country:
Europe
Released:
02 Mar 2018
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque, Renaissance, Medieval

CD 1 - Cansós de Trobairitz (Songs Of The Troubadours C. 1200)


----------



## eljr

London Sinfonietta / Dawn Upshaw / David Zinman
Henryk Górecki: Symphony No. 3

Release Date 1992
Duration53:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Stradivari Quartett performing; Schumann: The String Quartets 1 & 2 & 3.


----------



## eljr

Czesław Miłosz, Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Robert Kabara...
Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe

Release Date 
June 2, 2017
Genre
Classical
Length:
50 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

From the Boulez/Erato collection:










Xanakis, Jalons

Very strange. Xanakis creates what sound to me as "sheets of sound," groups of instruments playing a "chord" that doesn't sound like conventional triadic harmony to me. Not dissonant, but weird. Don't quite know what to make of it yet.

Schoenberg Piano Concerto, Serkin, Boulez, London Symphony.

A beautiful work in four sections, first reposed, second turbulent, third grim, forth bordering on jaunty. On this site I can safely say it is an example of atonal music which is expressive. (On GMG, this statement would trigger an extended diatribe on the difference between atonal and nontonal.) I should listen to Pollini's recording at some point. The first time I listened to this piece it was Brendel on Philips.

Stravinsky, Four Etudes for Orchestra. succinct, fun.


----------



## Malx

Lutolawski, Piano Concerto - Leif Oves Andsnes, Bavarian RSO, Franz Welser-Most.
Gyorgy Kurtag, Selections from Jatekok - Leif Oves Andsnes.

From:


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "The Queen of Golconda" (Goodman/Hyperion)
Grieg - Cello Sonata (Mork/Virgin)
Svendsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #2 (Ruud/Simax)*


----------



## jkhatri

Symphony 104


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Massenet: Manon: ballet

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Taggart

August and elegant.


----------



## kyjo

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Cello Sonata No 2 - Truls Mork & Lars Vogt
> View attachment 105649


Not sure why this is labeled as Shostakovich's Cello Sonata "no. 2" on this album - it's his only one, unfortunately! Great recording, btw.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Grechaninov - Symphony no. 3; Cantata "Praise the Lord"*

Russian State Symphony and Cappella / Valeri Polyansky


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Following my strange mix of Carter and Poulenc yesterday I thought I would do it again! The soft centre of Poulenc somehow makes an attractive contrast with Carter's not very soft centre. This time I started with Poulenc (better works than yesterday's) and went on to two major Carter pieces.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 187, 7th Sunday after Trinity. Mathis, Hamari, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## chill782002

Bantock - Thalaba The Destroyer

Vernon Handley / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 2001


----------



## bejart

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Itullian

bejart said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 
> Murray Perahia, piano


A truly beautiful recording.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: The French Suites. Peter Hill (Delphian)


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Oboe Concerto in B Flat, Op.7, No.10

Heinz Holliger on oboe with I Musici


----------



## Malx

kyjo said:


> Not sure why this is labeled as Shostakovich's Cello Sonata "no. 2" on this album - it's his only one, unfortunately! Great recording, btw.


That point had eluded me, not being that well up on Shostakovich's chamber works. What is quite surprising is that the proof readers seem to have replicated the error on every incarnation of the disc.


----------



## Malx

Dutilleux, Symphony No 1 - Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## eljr

Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites for Piano Duo

Release Date November 18, 2016
Duration01:03:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril, 2016
Recording Location
MCO Studio 5, Hilversum, The Netherlands


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Israel in Egypt*

Gardiner was at his best with his old Monteverdi Choir. This is a tour de force of all the emotions Handel draws out of the Book of Exodus, from flies to darkness to hailstones.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: Artaxerxes* Classical Opera Company conducted by Ian Page on Linn Records








Archetypal (ie boring) 18th century opera seria. This one is English though. And Arne provides plenty of musical interest, strongly lyrical much of the time. Excellent recording too.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 2 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Armanvd

Symphony No.6 Pastoral


----------



## Flavius

Bach: 6 Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord; 3 Sonatas for Viola da Gambaand Harpsichord. Gould, Laredo; Gould, Rose (Sony)


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Flute Quartet in D Minor, Op.56, No.2

Ardinghello Ensemble: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Annette Rehberger, violin -- Bodo Friedrich, viola -- Ursula Kaiser, cello


----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## eljr

Renée Fleming / Sakari Oramo / Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Distant Light

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration48:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateFebruary 10, 2016 - February 13, 2016
Recording Location
Konserthuset, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## eljr

Joyce DiDonato
In War & Peace

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:19:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 13, 2016 - March 20, 2016
Recording Location
Gustav Mahler Hall, Kulturzentrum Grand Hotel Toblach


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in B Flat, Bryan B4

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Armanvd

Franz Schubert: Symphony No.9 Herbert von Karajan & BPO


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, 1 - 6. Gould (Sony)

The first time I heard Gould playing these sonatas they ended up in the waste-basket. Now I'm amused, charmed, impressed, and listen.


----------



## KenOC

Britten's Cello Symphony, Isserlis/Hickox. The original recording with Rostropovich/Britten is maybe a bit better, but this is a fine performance nonetheless.


----------



## Flavius

Ludford: Missa Benedicta et Venerabilis. The Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood--Skinner ASV)


----------



## senza sordino

I was a shut in today.

Today's listening all from my collection of CDs

Dvorak Sonata for violin and piano, Dvorak Foir Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Janacek Sonata for violin and piano. I bought this last Christmas, it's terrific, I've listened to it many times. Nice music and very well played and recorded. 









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti nos 1&2. The first concerto is long, and loses its way toward the end, the second is better, though with a strange unresolved ending. 









Dvorak Slavonic Dances Opp 46 and 72, all sixteen of them. Great stuff, very enjoyable and so well played, the strings sounded particularly crisp 









Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from The Cunning Little Vixen. Enjoyable though I prefer the Sinfonietta a little slower. 









Janacek Jealousy, Violin Concerto "The Wandering little Soul", The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddler's Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba. Great, especially the violin concerto and Taras Bulba. Recommended set these two Janacek CDs


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Franz Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto No.21 in D Major

Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## WVdave

Johann Sebastian Bach; ‎Brandenburg Concertos / Concertos BWV 1055 & 1060 
Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter 
Archiv Produktion ‎- 427 143-2, 2 × CD, Album, Compilation, Remastered, Germany, 1989.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Francesco Spinacino, Franciscus Bossinensis, Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ldiat

this kid was on 60 mins show on tv. Pugg scolded me for posting about this kid who composed this. and ad libed mozart in the 2nd


----------



## Guest

Some really beautiful pieces by *Chaya Czernowin*, the first (before the _Shu Hai_ pieces) is called _6 Miniatures and a Simultaneous Song_. There's a wonderful togetherness, yet independence in the way Czernowin writes for this mixed chamber ensemble plus voice. I get the feeling that the melodic line of the 'simultaneous song' is really being absorbed from the voice by the other instruments who take on the 'vocal role' when the voice isn't immediately present. It's extremely melodic music, freely flowing and somewhat unpredictable in its linear progression. Any *Czernowin* fans here?


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 13, 14, and 27 

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bart Schneemann (oboe) & Paolo Giacometti (piano) and the Rombouts Quartet performing; Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F major, K370/ Violin Sonata No. 25/ String Quartet No. 15.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 & 2 and : Songs without Words, selection.

András Schiff (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Taplow

Some piano trios to start my day.










*Dvorak*: Dumky Trio in E minor, Op. 90
*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Beaux Arts Trio
Philips: 416 297-2


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Yuri Bashmet (viola), Mischa Maisky (cello) performing; Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1/ Schumann: Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88.


----------



## Guest

Currently listening to a bunch of pieces by *Milica Djordjevic*, a composer I first listened to early last year. Her compositions are often texturally quite dense, with a variety of interweaving melodies almost toppling over one another as they each attempt to come to the fore. There's hardly a moment where there's only one thing going on in the music, although there are always well-placed moments of calm amidst all the activity.

Just for a point of comparison, I would say her music is probably closer to Xenakis than any other composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting: Mahler Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10.

Margaret Price (soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone), José van Dam (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105693
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein conducting: Mahler Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10.
> 
> Margaret Price (soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone), José van Dam (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker.


Is that CD in a boxed set? Would anyone know? Thanks


----------



## haydnguy

CD #9 of the boxed set, "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

COSTANZO FESTA (c. 1490-1545)

Magnificat * Mass parts * Motets * Madrigals

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel
Total Time: 67'45


----------



## Guest

Just some of the best performances of some of *Carter*'s best works. I've so far heard nothing but praise for this recording, and yes it is indeed fantastic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - piano and vocal works part one of two this morning.

_Theme and Variations_ in B-flat (1880):
_Na památku_ (_In Remembrance)_ (c.1887):
_Ej danaj!_ - folk song arrangement (1892):
_Hudba ke kroužení kužely_ (_Music for Gymnastic Exercises)_ (1893):
_Své Olze_ (_To My Olga)_ (1896):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path)_ - two rejected pieces (1901):
_(10) Moravské tance_ (_Moravian Dances)_ (1888-1904):
Piano Sonata _I.X.1905 Z ulice_ (_Oct. 1st 1905 - From the Street)_ (1905):


_Orání_ (_Ploughing_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1873):
_Láska opravdivá_ (_True Love_) [Text: Czech folk sources]] (1876):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ (_Four male-voice choruses_) [Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/Czech folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ (_Three Male Choruses_) [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/Czech folk sources](1888):
_Což ta naše bříza_ (_Our Birch Tree_) [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):



_Hospodine!_ (_Hear Me, O Lord!_) - cantata for four soloists, mixed choir, brass, harp and organ [Txt: Czech liturgy] (1896):
_Otče náš_ (_Our Father_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir, harp and organ [Text: Bilbical sources] (1901 - rev. 1906):
_Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ (_Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and piano [Text: Maria Veveritsa] (1903-04):


----------



## premont

ldiat said:


> this kid was on 60 mins show on tv. Pugg scolded me for posting about this kid who composed this. and ad libed mozart in the 2nd


Perhaps this is the way Mozart should be heard and not the least seen. Alma's innocent appearance is certainly much more convincing for Mozart than Uchida's self-indulgent faces. And what a cadence, even Mozart could probably not have made it more convincing.


----------



## Guest

*Xenakis*

Antikhthon
Persepolis


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Is that CD in a boxed set? Would anyone know? Thanks


I do believe it's in this set. Bernstein conducts Mahler
The Complete Symphonies & Orchestral Songs
see link;

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Compl...=1-3-fkmr2&keywords=Bernstein+conducts+Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Usually I like to write something about what I like about the music I'm listening to, but I think I'll just post an image of the cover for now as I should really be getting back to engraving an annoying score I'm working on. In the meantime, I'm revisiting these concertos as I haven't listened to them in a couple of years.


----------



## Rogerx

The Nash Ensemble performing; Bruch: String Quintets & Octet.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Usually I like to write something about what I like about the music I'm listening to, but I think I'll just post an image of the cover for now as I should really be getting back to engraving an annoying score I'm working on. In the meantime, I'm revisiting these concertos as I haven't listened to them in a couple of years.


I like Mantovani too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

haydnguy said:


> Is that CD in a boxed set? Would anyone know? Thanks


There ya go. _Adagio_ of the 10th included. Roger is of course correct but that edition is more expensive, I think - suppose it depends on whether you want the song cycles or not.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Accardo is one of my favorite Bach violin players .I prefer a hip performance ( Kuijken or Mulova ) but Accardo is a violin player to my heart,he plays effortless and shows great affinty with Bach.
This is my number one non hip recording.


----------



## Annied

Not sure if this counts as it's crossover, but it's an all time favourite CD. I was lucky enough to hear Bruce Hubbard sing "Ol Man River" when "Showboat" was produced in Leeds. It still gives me goosebumps every time I hear it.

I still have a copy of the documentary on the making of the recording, which was a joy to watch. All the performers looked like they were having a whale of a time and I fell in love with the late John McGlinn and his enthusiasm.


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky & Sergio Tiempo performing; Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas, Variations concertantes & 7 Songs without Words.


----------



## Vasks

*Janacek - Overture to "Sarka" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Martinu - Sonata for Violin, Flute & Piano (Smith, Martinson & Pinkas/Naxos)
Jezek - Bugatti-Step (Schleiermacher/MDG)
Schulhoff - Symphony #2 (Viotti/Arte Nova)*


----------



## sbmonty

Má Vlast: Kubelik and the BSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - piano and vocal works part two of two this afternoon.

_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ (_Four Moravian Male-voice Choruses_) [Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/Czech folk sources] (1904):
_Vínek_ (_The Garland_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1904-06):
_Kantor Halfar_ (_Teacher Halfar_) [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906-07):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ (_Seventy Thousand_) [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1913):
_Perina_ (_The Quilt_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1914):
_Česká legie_ (_The Czech Legion_) [Text: Antonín Horák] (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ (_The Wandering Madman_) - song for male chorus with soprano solo [Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):



_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path_) books one and two (1901-08 and 1911):
_V mlhách_ (_In the Mists_) (1912):
_Moravské lidové písně_ (_Moravian Folk Songs_) (1922):
_Six Miniatures_ (1911-27):
_Vzpomínka_ (_A Recollection_) (1928):
_(4) Intimate Sketches_ (1927-28 inc.)



Na Soláni Čarták (_Čarták on Soláň_) - cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra [Text: M Kunert] (1911 - rev. 1912):
_Věčné evangelium_ (_The Eternal Gospel_) - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Czech liturgy] (1914):



_Zápisník zmizelého_ (_The Diary of One Who Disappeared_) - song cycle for tenor, alto, three female voices and piano [Texts: Ozef Kalda] (1917-20):
_Glagolská mše_ (_Glagolitic Mass_) for four soloists, double mixed choir, orchestra and organ [Text: Slavonic liturgy] (1926):


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose I have been listening with intent (rather than just to see what he is like) to Carter for five or six years. Much of this time I found his music tough but interesting but then it suddenly started talking to me, and to become memorable. So it is with a lot of pleasure that I continue to reap the rewards of my "work" (not that it was really work). His music sounds no stranger than, say, Bartok's now. This is my third day of listening to Poulenc and Carter back to back. The contrast somehow makes both stand out. Today it was the Poulenc first (I didn't listen to the Saint-Saens piece on this occasion) - a work that needs no introduction:









Followed by an excellent CD of big works by Carter:


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Goerne and Alfred Brendel performing; Beethoven and Schubert.

An die ferne Geliebte & Schwanengesang etc.


----------



## Merl

Another marathon Beethoven listening day to finish off my surveys of a lot of relatively obscure or forgotten LvB cycles out there. Currently it's Lombard's very strange and OOP cycle. Review to follow.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Josquin13

Over the weekend, I continued to explore various recordings of Debussy's Jeux. I was most impressed with Andre Cluyten's recording. I'd say it's a standout in the recorded history of this work (along with Ernst Bour's):






In comparison, I thought Bernard Haitink's award winning Philips recording of Jeux was weaker & made the music less interesting to me.

Among digital era recordings, I liked Charles Dutoit's Jeux in Montreal as well (along with Boulez on DG, & Michael Tilson Thomas on Sony, with the LSO):






I then listened to French pianist Jacques Rouvier play the music of Maurice Ravel--yesterday, a very impressive Gaspard de la Nuit. The 1970s AAD sound recording (from Calliope) didn't bother me. Although I'd love to see Rouvier re-record this music today, in audiophile sound:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Comple...1752439&sr=1-1&keywords=jacques+rouvier+ravel

Rouvier's Debussy is very fine too (and it comes in excellent sound). I listened to his Denon recording of Images oubliées from the following import box set (which I'd recommend):









https://www.amazon.com/DEBUSSY-COMP...fkmr2&keywords=jacques+rouvier+Debussy+import


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> Just some of the best performances of some of *Carter*'s best works. I've so far heard nothing but praise for this recording, and yes it is indeed fantastic.


It is indeed a wonderful CD and a great doorway for those interested in exploring Carter. I have played it a lot since I got it a couple of months ago - probably more than any other CD. But Carter's best works? There is a lot of great music in this set but I find it hard to find it better than his somewhat earlier and often more spikey music.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No 1.










Sinopoli. On first putting it on I was a little surprised at how dry and forward the recording was (not typical of Teldec) so they really must have approached it as chamber music, rather than orchestral music (which is not unjustified). Quite satisfying. Although this is a work I have been familiar with for a long time, it takes some time for my brain to absorb it.

On thing I noticed, Schoenberg's piano concerto struck me as more traditionally "expressive" than the Chamber Symphony even though it is an 'atonal' work and the Chamber Symphony is nominally tonal. In the Suite Op 29 I detect the Schoenberg of the Chamber Symphony, and in the Piano Concerto I detect the Schoenberg of Verklate Nacht. He has different style which transcend the tonal-atonal divide.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Another marathon Beethoven listening day to finish off my surveys of a lot of relatively obscure or forgotten LvB cycles out there. Currently it's Lombard's very strange and OOP cycle. Review to follow.[/IMG]


What's strange about it?


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sonata Nr.3 in f; Schumann: Papillons, Fantasie in C. Kempff (BBC)


----------



## Judith

Marathon today has been

Hummel Piano Concertos
Stephen Hough
English Chamber Orchestra 
Conducted by Bryden Thomson 

Bruch Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
ASMF

Schumann Violin Sonata no 3
Steven Isserlis (Performed on cello)
Denes Varjon

Rachmaninov Sonata for Cello
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

A day for listening to my favourite musicians.


----------



## eljr

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier, Book I 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Intermezzi. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









I'm going to go through the Barenboim/CSO Bruckner cycle soon, but before that I had to listen to the F minor _Studiensinfonie_ like I always do before the big journey through the mature works. As Barenboim didn't record this one at all, I decided to put Ashkenazy's recording to the spotlight since it's the only Bruckner symphony he's recorded - I wonder why?

Despite the obvious fact that this isn't a mature work - though the composer was 39 when he finished it - I still like it quite a bit, and enjoy very much listening to it with the others. It has a certain charm, and each movement has something of interest. And besides, when I love someone's work as much as Bruckner's, how _could_ I ignore a full symphony, albeit a study work?


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of attractive and often magical music.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classic








Disc 1 from this enjoyable 3 CD set.
Starting off with Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 8 with Renaud Capucon, violin. An endearing sonata. Late early or early middle Beethoven? I'd go with the former - it's entirely enjoyable and most charming.

Then we have Mozart's Sonata in F for Piano 4 hands - K497, joined by Cristina Marton. Not a sonata I had heard before I obtained this CD. Quite expansive in scale. Mozart seems to be enjoying himself with the extra possibilities offered by an additional pair of hands at the keyboard. Magical.

Haydn Piano Trio in C Hob XV:27. This one is played by Polina Leschenko, Alissa Margulis and Julian Steckel. I'm not familiar with the Haydn Piano Trios - which is pretty criminal for someone with so extensive a CD collection! I really should remedy this.

Schumann Fantasietucke Op. 73 for cello and piano with Gutier Capucon.


----------



## Malx

A randomly selected disc - pulled out from the shelves by my wonderful wife.


----------



## Rambler

*Lucerne Festival - Claudio Abbado* on Audite









Schubert Unfinished Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic recorded 1978. Perfectly acceptable if conventional account (by Abbado's later standards).

Beethoven Symphony No. 2 & Wagner's Siegfried Idyll with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe recorded 1988. A rather good account of the Beethoven 2. Plenty of energy.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Flavius

Lecuona: El Cafetal. Pérez, Sagi-Vela, Orq. de Cámara de Madrid/ Guerrero (Vocacion)


----------



## Flavius

Sorozabal: La del Manojo de Rosa. Lorengar, Serrano, et. al., Orq. de Conciertos de Madrid/ Sorozabal (Vocacion)


----------



## eljr

Brian Eno
January 07003: Bell Studies for the Clock of the Long Now

Release Date 2003
Duration01:15:34
Genre
Pop/Rock
Avant-Garde
Classical
Electronic
Styles
Avant-Garde Music
Electronic/Computer Music
Experimental
Experimental Electronic
Ambient


----------



## Highwayman

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92

Felix Weingartner conducts The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (1927)

via RS3D Archive channel on YouTube



P.S. I`m very new to this site and not sure if my post is appropriate to the format. Please warn and inform me if I`m doing something wrong.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Flavius

Highwayman, with Beethoven, you couldn't be more appropriate. Welcome.


----------



## Flavius

Lecuona: María La O. Pérez, Sagi-Vela, Orq. de Cámara de Madrid/ Guerrero (Vocacion)


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Nocturnes

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> It is indeed a wonderful CD and a great doorway for those interested in exploring Carter. I have played it a lot since I got it a couple of months ago - probably more than any other CD. But Carter's best works? There is a lot of great music in this set but I find it hard to find it better than his somewhat earlier and often more spikey music.


You might be right, but I think he got better with age. His music from the last two decades of his life sound a lot more fluent to me. The piano+orchestra works on this disc are (imo) some of his best (well....maybe just some of my favourite) works of his along with Symphonia, A Mirror on Which to Dwell, his Cello Concerto and Triple Duo.


----------



## Flavius

Lecuona: Rosa La China. Pérez, Sagi-Vela, Orq. de Cámara de Madrid/ Guerrero (Montilla)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Bruce

*Tan Dun*

Tonight it's Tan Dun's The First Emperor for me.









For a long time I found Tan Dun too difficult. But this opera is really quite attractive. I was unable to find a streaming service which offered this video production, but was able to acquire it from Netflix.

Tan Dun conducts at the Met, and Placido Domingo sings the title role.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Roig: Cecilia Valdes. Pérez, Nava, Orq./ Roig (Uniko)

The last of my Cuban zarzuelas for this afternoon. 'Cecilia' was my first Cuban operetta, many years ago.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello tonight im listening to a new cd ship by web called* Jean-Pierre Rampal *on sony essential classic, we get quite decent baroque, it's not my credo or era one might says but i happen to enjoy it, goodnight folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Highwayman

Thank you Flavius!


----------



## Joe B

A new release from Chandos in today's mail:


----------



## Flavius

Handel: Roman Vespers. Blegen, Valente, Forrester, Garrison, Cheek, Chamber Orch. of Philadelphia/ Korn (RCA)

A Carmelite work for Our Lady of Mount Carmel


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Gatti conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Perrotta (piano) performing; Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel Rosenthal/Willi Boskovsky conducting; Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne & Waldteufel: Waltzes.

L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo.


----------



## haydnguy

CD #10 from the boxed set, "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

Composer, NICOLAS GOMBERT (c.1500-1557)

Music from the Court of Charles V
Motets * Chansons * Mass for 6 Voices * Regina Coeli * Magnificat Secundi Toni

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## deprofundis

Antoine de Févin (Anthonius divitiis lux) , conductor eminence in early music Marcel Pérès, i absolutly love this album ,and manicotage concept, quite good i says...

_Anecdote or social rambling of the days goes i received two cds the extra Carlo Gesualdo on sony classical essential, i will give it to a friend whom like the dark prince, this is a holy graal , that i allready have so i have estime for scottish man name joe, and i received a night visitor , since im a night owls and happen to know ight Owls see, i said to him , man im starving , he ask me if i got a beer i said sure there one left in the frige, this friend brought bread 2 slice and peas soup whit ham, jeez this is nice it was 1h30 am when he came, like me this dude Michael has more stamina and cerebral activity during the night, so i guess that cool,, oh yah and i good christian and mystic, since i sold my ouija board and this gargoyle statue, there were a presence in the room now everything ZEN (excuse the usage of zen = meaning very ockay).Goodnight once again, may stay pull him tarot, thee cards , since im a fortune teller, i know how it work, but dont charge my friend, i consider myself a good christian, so all night im not tired, i will listen to this Dufay,Busnois,Agricola cd split album it's quite good.._

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

wwow wwhat a find miste r*HayddnGuy* i want this one i admit im jealous a bit.


----------



## Enthusiast

shirime said:


> You might be right, but I think he got better with age. His music from the last two decades of his life sound a lot more fluent to me. The piano+orchestra works on this disc are (imo) some of his best (well....maybe just some of my favourite) works of his along with Symphonia, A Mirror on Which to Dwell, his Cello Concerto and Triple Duo.


I wondered if that was the case. I certainly enjoy the later works but wouldn't put the above the classics that took such a time to sink into my ear but which I now love. There needs to be a thread on which Carter works are best (instead of just threads where he gets knocked!


----------



## Rogerx

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Baremboim (piano) performing; Beethoven Cello Sonatas and Variations


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Guest

*Poulenc*

Concerto pour Orgue
Gloria
Quatre Motets pour un temps de Pénitence


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part one this morning and early afternoon.

_(4) Mazurkas_ op.6 (1830):
_(5) Mazurkas_ op.7 (1830-31):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.17 (1832-33):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.24 (1834-35):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.30 (1836-37):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.33 (1837-38):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.41 (1838-39):

plus nine other mazurkas WoO (1820-40):



_Prelude_ in A-flat WoO (1934):
_(24) Preludes_ op.28 (1836-39):
_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.45 (1841):



_Nocturne_ in E-minor op.post.72 no.1 (1827):
_Nocturne_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1830):
_(3) Nocturnes_ op.9 (1830-31):
_(3) Nocturnes_ op.15 (1830-31 and 1833):
_(2) Nocturnes_ op.27 (1835):
_(2) Nocturnes_ op.32 (1836-37):
_Nocturne_ in C-minor WoO (1837):
_(2) Nocturnes_ op.37 (1838 and 1839):


----------



## Merl

A quick break from painting the fence so it's Symphony 2 from this set. Bernstein was no different from many other conductors in being very hit and miss. For this set it was a definite hit. His Beethoven with the same orchestra was boring.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl-Andreas Kolly (piano) performing; Felix Blumenfeld: Piano Music.


----------



## Guest

*Louis Couperin & D'Anglebert*

A pity that it is not available on CD.

I could only find this American pressing,I have have never seen a European pressing by DHM.


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - The Fair Melusina Overture (d'Avalos/IMP)
Schumann - Piano Trio #2 (Borodin Trio/Chandos)
Smetana - Venkovanka, The Peasant Woman (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Rostropovich commissions (three of the best from among very many more).


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Duruflé conducting; Duruflé: Requiem & 4 Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens ,
Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Messe Cum Jubilo.

Hélène Bouvier, Xavier Depraz, Roger Soyer, Marie-Madeleine Duruflé-Chevalier

Orchestre de l'ORTF Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux.


----------



## Flavius

Handel: Alcina. Sutherland, Wunderlich, Cappella Coloniensis/ Leitner (DG)


----------



## Guest

Decided I would listen to another recording of Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No 1. At first put on Boulez's recording on Sony, but was immediately struck that it was too fast (timing was less than 20 minutes). Switch to Kantarow.










Impression confirmed, a very melodic, expressive work. One feature of this piece which I don't like is that the instrumentation is not well balanced. A rather large ensemble with only one contra bass to anchor the low end results in a too-bright sound, generally.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> A quick break from painting the fence so it's Symphony 2 from this set. Bernstein was no different from many other conductors in being very hit and miss. For this set it was a definite hit. His Beethoven with the same orchestra was boring.
> View attachment 105729


This set is remarkable in that it was recorded in the era when Bernstein was making his most idiosyncratic recordings, but the Schumann came out quite straight-forward and energetic. Almost Szell-like in its clarity. I really enjoyed this set.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge*
Orchestral works vol. V
Suite for Strings, H.93
*The Hag, H.14
Two Songs of Robert Bridges, H.65
Two Intermezzi (from 'Threads'), H.151
Two Old English Songs, H.119
Two Entr'actes
Valse Intermezzo a cordes, H.17
Todessehnsucht, H.181
Sir Roger de Coverley (a Christmas Dance), H.155
**Roderick Williams, baritone; BBC NO of Wales, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 2012]










*Arnold*
String Quartet No. 1, Op.23
String Quartet No. 2, Op.118
Phantasy for String Quartet "Vita Abundans" (1941)
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 2004]


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Catalogue d'oiseaux

Hakon Austbo - piano









I haven't listened to this in ages. I need to play it more often, it's wonderful airy music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part two this evening.

_Grande valse brillante_ in E-flat op.18 (1831):
_(3) Waltzes_ op.34 (1831, 1835 and 1838):
_Waltz_ in A-flat op.42 (1840):
(3) Waltzes op.64 (1846-47):
_(2) Waltzes_ op.post.69 (1828 and 1835):
_(3) Waltzes_ op.post.70 (1829, 1833 and 1841):

plus six other waltzes WoO (1827-1843):



_(3) Mazurkas_ op.50 (1841-42):
_(3) Mazurkas_ op.56 (1843):
_(3) Mazurkas_ op.59 (1845):
_(3) Mazurkas_ op.63 (1846):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.post.67 (1835, 1846 and 1849):
_(4) Mazurkas_ op.post.68 (1827, 1829 and 1849):



_(6) Polonaises WoO_ (1817-29):
_(3) Polonaises_ op.post.71 (1825 and 1828):
_(2) Polonaises_ op.26 (1834-35):
_(2) Polonaises_ op.40 (1838-39):
_Polonaise_ in F-sharp minor op.44 (1841):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat op.53 (1842):
_Polonaise-fantaisie_ in A-flat op.61 (1845-46):



_(2) Nocturnes_ op.48 (1841):
_(2) Nocturnes_ op.55 (1843):
_(2) Nocturnes_ op.62 (1846):


----------



## Taplow

I don't listen to nearly enough French Baroque ...










_une symphonie imaginaire_
(orchestral music from the operas of *Rameau*)
Marc Minkowski: Les Musiciens Du Louvre
Archiv: 474 514-2


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to Piston...


----------



## senza sordino

The last couple of mornings

Sibelius Symphonies 1, 4, 5 and 6, most of the Karelia Suite (why isn't it all on this set I don't know, only two of the three movements), Valse Triste 









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti, Svendsen Romance. The Halvorsen is 100 years old, but it was lost for most of that time, it's a very good piece, very enjoyable disk overall.









Nielsen Symphonies 3&4, and Andante lamentoso. My favourite symphonies of this composer 









Grieg Violin Sonatas orchestrated for a Chamber orchestra. Very nice listening. Recommended. They've made it sound like Grieg would have written, that is, as a miniature, not a gargantuan struggle of mighty orchestra versus heroic violin. Instead, it's a lovely sound world of fjords and fields. 









Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, Nielsen At the Bier of a young artist. My cd cover autographed by three members of the Emerson Quartet, the fourth didn't come out after to great the audience.


----------



## Flavius

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice. Poldles, Rodrigo, Merced, Orq. Sin. de Galicia/ Maag (ARTS)


----------



## Flavius

Gluck: L'innoccenza Giustificata. BayoKarasiak, Cappella Coloniensis/ Moulds (DHM)


----------



## deprofundis

Wow simply wow, i received in my mail box, 3 cds , two Brabant ensemble cd, one from amazon the other from presto classical,
*Pierre Moulu (used but decent)
Dominique Phinot (bran new)
*
And a suprise from amazon a mysterieous called tENEBRAE Gesualdo cd : conductor Andrew Parrot from tavever consort never heard of this one.

this is what i will be currently listening in a moment i heard glimpse of the 3 cds.So im so happy take care folks

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-4th and 5th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite":


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich Ninth - Kondrashin. Rather fine.


----------



## Joe B

Great performances beautifully engineered and captured by Timothy Martyn (4 Grammy's).


----------



## Flavius

French Flute Music: Taffanel, Widor, Caplet, et al. Aitken, McCabe (BIS)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Mozart: The Piano Quartets
Emanuel Ax, Isaac Stern, Jaime Laredo, Yo-Yo Ma ‎- 
Sony Classical ‎- SK 66841, CD, US, 1997.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Concerto for the Left Hand 

Samson Francois, piano 
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts de Conservatoire / Andre Cluytens 

This is a very interesting interpretation and one of the finest that I have heard. I felt that there wasn't enough light in the arpeggiated passages in the cadenza and there were places where the orchestral textures felt muddled. However, it was a tremendous listening experience. +


----------



## Guest

I think fans of Lang's DW series would like this, and uh I guess fans of Steen-Anderson probably like Lang's DW music. I probably should listen to some Lang after this.............


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I think fans of Lang's DW series would like this, and uh I guess fans of Steen-Anderson probably like Lang's DW music. I probably should listen to some Lang after this.............


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing; Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6.


----------



## deprofundis

I would like to present this currently listening, by the following ladie's & gentelmens, honorary and distinguished, here your full meal of renaissance music , if you like Josquin-ian overtone ,Pierre moulu his of the same ink , we can see this in this absolutly , surrealist,, phenomenal work of music and art , display on the cd of ensemble Brabant,,, like in Pace and the two superbe delightfull missa shown here, people into franco-flemish composer , this .. yah this is what you want or plan to buy, one of the utter best album Brabant ensemble brewed whit master conductor the great Stephen Rice, just like the Dominique Phinot he done, that i may listen afterward and ,deliver justice to wrigtful words.I hope you enjoy reading this review of my impression, a strong one on me..Goodnight.

Friends, followers, readers take good care, deprofundis send his greetings to you all :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky & Daria Hovora performing; Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1/Le carnaval des animaux/ Allegro appassionato for Cello and Orchestra, Op.43 etc.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to: *Dominique Phinot on smart brabant ensemble* by brilliant conductor Stephen Rice and waiting for a friend same friend as yesterday, i said : look man im starving no food he proppose to viisiit , i offer beer, he's bringning pasta and fresh garlic we are in buziness, spaaghetti night.

Goodnight folks, i will read him is tarot , pull im his cards best i can i promess, and that it.

:tiphat: friends are importants you know im waiting for him whit tea orange pekoe , the brrittish costum.


----------



## Rogerx

Alberto Zedda conducting; Rossini: La donna del lago

Sonia Ganassi (Elena), Maxim Mironov (Uberto/Giacomo), Marianna Pizzolato (Malcolm), Ferdinand von Bothmer (Rodrigo di Dhu), Wojtek Gierlach (Douglas d'Angus), Olga Peretyatko (Albina), Stefan Cifolelli (Serano)

Prague Chamber Chorus, South West German Radio Kaiserslautern Orchestra, Tubingen Festival Band.


----------



## Judith

Listened to this morning

Bach Orchestral Suites 1-4
ASMF

Listened to Brandenburg Concertos last week and curious about the suites which are in the same box set. Wasn't disappointed and even a few surprises.


----------



## haydnguy

CD# 11 of 15 of the boxed set "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance."

Composer, Pierre de Manchicourt (c.1510-1564)

Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus
Motets * Chansons

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part three this morning and early afternoon.

_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825):
_Rondo à la Mazurka_ in F op.5 (1826):
_Rondo_ in C op.post.73 (1828):
_Rondo_ in E-flat op.16 (1832):
_Variations brillantes_ in B-flat on _'Je vends des Scapulaires'_ from Hérold's comic opera _Ludovic_ op.12 (1833):

plus four other sets of variations WoO (1826-37):



_(12) Études_ op.10 (1829-32):
_(12) Études_ op.25 (1832-36):



_Trois nouvelles études_ WoO (1839):
_Wiosna (Spring)_ - song for voice and piano op.post.74 no.2 arr. for piano (orig. 1838 - arr. 1840s):
_Tarantelle_ in A-flat op.43 (1841):
_Allegro de concert_ in A op.46 (by 1841):
_Fugue_ in A-minor WoO (1841-42):
_Feuille d'album (Album Leaf)_ WoO (1843):
_Berceuse_ in D-flat op.57(1843-44):
_Barcarolle_ in F-sharp op.60 (1845-46):
_Bourrée_ no.1 in G WoO (1848):
_Bourrée_ no.2 in A WoO (1846):
_Galop Marquis_ in A-flat WoO (1846):


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Debussy: Children's Corner/ Printemps, suite for piano 4 hands or orchestra, L. 61/La Boite A Joujoux/ La plus que lente.

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Haselböck conducting; Johann Gottlieb Graun - Sinfonia Grosso in D Major-Violin Concerto in D Minor-Violin Concerto in A Major-Viola da Gamba Concerto in A major.

Ilja Korol (violin), Daniel Sepec (violin), Vittorio Ghielmi (viola da gamba)

Wiener Akademie.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The only classical I've heard the last week is the Elias string quartet playing Beethoven. I heard them from volume 5 to 1 and don't know if there are more (got lost since they jump here and there). Also discovered Beethoven made a string quintet! All the things I don't know...I might make a playlist with different versions of op. 132, since I haven't listened much to it.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Leipzig String Quartet and Peter Michael Borck (viola) performing; Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata (arr. for String Quartet)/Leonore Overture No. 3, /Fidelio Overture.


----------



## Vasks

*F-A Philidor - Overture to "Tom Jones" (Benda/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #9 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in F, Hob.XV:17 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Kraus - Sinfonia buffa (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Jacck

*Debussy - Book of preludes I
Godowski - piano sonata 
Dutilleux - piano sonata
Ligeti - etudes
Tchaikovski - string quartet 2
Berwald - symphony 2*


----------



## Rogerx

Jun Märkl conducting; Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems-Phaéton, Op. 39, Marche héroïque,La jeunesse d'Hercule, Sarabande et Rigaudon, etc.

Orchestre National de Lille.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Still fixated on Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No 1. This time, Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.










Frankly, I put it on expecting not to like it (I'm not generally a Rattle fan, and often not impressed with EMI sound from the digital era) but to my pleasant surprise, this has become my favorite. Pacing seems just perfect, balances seem just right and the audio is pleasant despite what I perceive as the unbalanced sound of the strange ensemble of 15 instruments.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think you get a bit too much talking in this for mere listening pleasure but if you put in the effort to follow what is going on it is a rewarding little opera.


----------



## Flavius

Moulu: Missa Missus est Gabriel angelus (Josquin: Missus est Gabriel); Missa Alma redemptoris mater. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - fourth and final instalment of his piano works this evening.

_Fantaisie-Impromptu_ in C-sharp minor op.post.66 (1834):
_Impromptu no.1_ in A flat op.29 (1837):
_Impromptu no.2_ in F-sharp op.36 (1839):
_Impromptu no.3_ in G-flat op.51 (1842):



_Ballade no.1_ in G-minor op.23 (1831 and 1835):
_Ballade no.2_ in F op.38 (1836-39):
_Ballade no.3_ in A-flat op.47 (1840-41):
_Ballade no.4_ in F-minor op.52 (1842):



_Scherzo no.1_ in B-minor op.20 (1831-32):
_Scherzo no.2_ in B-flat minor op.31 (1837):
_Scherzo no.3_ in C-sharp minor op.39 (1839):
_Scherzo no.4_ in E op.54 (1842):



Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.post.4 (1828):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.35 (1839):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-minor op.58 (1844):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last piece from the 5 volumes of Beethoven with the Elias string quartet...the "dreaded" Grosse Fuge. I never really liked this for no good reason, or because I find it noisy and too intense (and I like metal...) Can someone guide me to a less intense recording?


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Last piece from the 5 volumes of Beethoven with the Elias string quartet...the "dreaded" Grosse Fuge. I never really liked this for no good reason, or because I find it noisy and too intense (and I like metal...) Can someone guide me to a less intense recording?


You might like it better when played by a string orchestra. Many have done it. Klemperer, Furtwangler, Karajan, for example.


----------



## Enthusiast

Digging into the product of my culture (I'm English). For the second time in the last month, I listened to the Book of Hours (from the Anderson disc) - Part 2 is very direct and gets me every time - and then Harvey's Percussion Concerto from the Harvey disc. These are both works that are powerfully satisfying, often very beautiful and very memorable. I cannot imagine anyone finding them particularly challenging.


----------



## Sonata

*Haydn: Creation, William Christie & Les Arts Florissants*


----------



## Flavius

Butterworth, Orr, Ireland, Moeran, Horder, Berkeley, Barber: A Shropshire Lad. Bates Rolfe Johnson, Johnson (Hyperion)


----------



## Guest

*Luc Ferrari*


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in C minor, WAB. 101*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Flavius

Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad, English Idylls nos. 1 & 2, The Banks of Green Willow. Eng. String Orch./ Boughton (Nimbus)


----------



## Flavius

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet. Luxon, Tear, Harwood, Palmer, Royal Phil. Orch./ Davies (EMI)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Levine and the BPO.


----------



## agoukass

I've been sampling the 65 CD Cluytens set from Warner Classics. Cluytens is a compelling conductor. There were moments in his Saint-Saens Third where the music seemed to take flight, but his stereo Faure Requiem is gloomy and slow with the only moments of light being Victoria de Los Angeles's Pie Jesu and Fischer-Dieskau's contributions to the Offertory and Libera Me. The concerto performances that I have listened to so far (Ravel Piano Concertos with Francois and Saint-Saens Second Piano Concerto with Gilels) have been impressive.

So far, I would say that this set has been a mixed bag with some pieces coming off better than others. The sound is variable, but lovingly restored.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Elgar: Sym.No.1 in Ab, op.55; In the South (Alassio), op.50; In the Moonlight (Canto popolare). Christine Rice, Hallé Orch./ Elder (HLL)


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major, Hob. I: 104 "London" 

Paris Conservatoire Concert Orchestra / Andre Cluytens 

This is a wonderful aristocratic performance of Haydn's last symphony. I wanted more humor in the third movement a la Beecham, but that was about all. Cluytens lets the music speak for itself and it does so movingly.


----------



## Joe B

*Butterworth:* "A Shropshire Lad", "English Idylls No. 1", "English Idylls No. 2", "The Banks of Green Willow"
*Parry: *"Lady Radnot's Suite"
*Bridge:* "Suite for String Orchestra"


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Moravec (Elektra Nonesuch)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Flavius said:


> Chopin: Nocturnes. Moravec (Elektra Nonesuch)


Great versions! He's so pristine.


----------



## Captainnumber36

The Bach Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing: Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935.


----------



## Guest

The revised version of *Lachenmann*'s opera _Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern_ after the Andersen Fairy Tale. Strikingly fluid orchestration, and the whole 'sound' of the work certainly adds more drama to the story than the original story itself.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Norman Del Mar conducting; Elgar: Enigma Variations; Pomp & Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting; Petite Messe solennelle

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Francesco Meli (tenor), Alex Esposito (bass)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## Guest

For the Living Composers Game I am listening to _Etymo_ by *Luca Francesconi* performed here by Ensemble InterContemporain with Barbara Hannigan and conducted by Susanna Mälkki. It's a very fun piece, with a lot of surface level excitement. The electronic manipulation of the voice is great, and it feels very much in character with the rest of the instrumental music, and I like that it extends the textural and timbral possibilities of the voice rather than simply adding a new layer of electronic sounds and effects.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 4

Hans Knappertsbusch / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1944


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Knappertsbusch conducting;Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72

Sena Jurinac (Leonore), Jan Peerce (Florestan), Gustav Neidlinger (Pizarro), Dezsö Ernster (Rocco), Maria Stader (Marzelline), Murray Dickie (Jaquino), Frederick Guthrie (Fernando)

Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper & Bayerisches Staatsorchester.


----------



## deprofundis

*Currently listening to Pierre de la Rue on Brabant ensemble in legitedly bought mp3 on itune, im supposed to received the actual cd has quick as sunday, neato, i have allready fews dozens Pierre de la Rue best cd in this actual forrmat, you name the label & ensemble i gott it...Now i find this used Pierre de la Rue record and jump almost of my chair when i couldd affored it, Beside this i have all the pierre de la rue naxos, graindelavoix (you name it).I have his excellent full magnificat n 2 cd on naxos vertyy good and it's an ensemble of montreal viva voce, perhaps if i dont sleep i will listen to this also.Goodnight folks, sweet dreamsor good morning, night ,whatever.
*
:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - solo piano and chamber works part one this morning.

Piano Sonata (no.4) in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata (no.7) in E-flat D568 (1817 - rev. and completed c.1826):
Piano Sonata (no.9) in B D575 (1817):
Piano Sonata (no.13) in A D664 (1819):

 ***
(*** same recording, but with older cover art)

Movement for piano trio [_Sonatensatz_] in B-flat B28 (1812): 
Movement for string trio in B-flat D471 (1816):
String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):








***
(*** same recording and cover art, but on Philips rather than Decca)

Violin Sonata no.1 in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor D385 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.3 in G-minor for violin and piano D408 (1816):


----------



## Guest

I've not listened to much *Aperghis* in a while, so now it's time for his _Concerto pour accordéon_, a rather more conventional piece than many of the other large scale vocal/electronic/ensemble/orchestral works he has written. The orchestra often mimics the accordion's sounds and gestures, even imitating the 'in and out' movement of the accordion through sound. But, in a way, the accordion itself actually emerges _from_ the orchestra's imitations as well. There's a real playfulness in the orchestra-soloist dynamic here, which I find very appealing.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Lovely music and old school playing,"Wienerisch"and entertaining.

Serenata Notturna K239
Divertimento K334
"Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" K522


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Muller-Schot (cello), Robert Kulek (piano) performing; Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo for cello & piano/ Poulenc: Sonata for Cello and Piano/ Franck: Cello Sonata in A major/Ravel: Habanera.


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Guglielmo conducting; Tartini: Cello & Flute Concertos

Mario Folena (flute), Pietro Bosna (cello)

L' Arte dell' Arco Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

Another thread has prompted me to play this disc. Excellent.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 11th Symphony - Kondrashin. Very dramatic and briskly exhilarating version. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard van Remoortel conducting; Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & Havanaise etc.

Henryk Szeryng (violin)

Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo.


----------



## Vasks

*Zwillich - Celebration: An Overture (Nelson/New World)
Garrop - Seven (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)
Auerbach - Triptych: The Mirror with Three Faces (Weiss-Kaplan-Newman/Bridge)
Higdon - blue cathedral (Spano/Telarc)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my festival of English music .... Two more discs that I have been playing fairly regularly of late.
















I think the festival will now continue with some slightly earlier music.


----------



## Rogerx

Donatas Katkus conducting; Johann Stamitz - Flute Concertos

Robert Aitken (flute)

St Christopher Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - solo piano and chamber works part two this afternoon.

_Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C D760 (1822):



Piano Sonata (no.14) in A-minor D784 (1823):


Violin Sonata no.4 [_Duo Sonata_] in A D574 (1817):










Piano Quintet in A D667 (1819):



String Quartet no.12 [_Quartettsatz_] in C-minor D703 (1820):


----------



## Barbebleu

Tristan und Isolde, Milan 1951 - de Sabata, Lorenz, Grob-Prandl. Not the best sound you'll ever hear but some intense conducting from de Sabata. Lorenz is Lorenz and occasionally makes it up as he goes along. Grob-Prandl is a nice Isolde with a little bit of unsteadiness at times. But both of them would be real joy to hear nowadays. Glad I've heard it if only for de Sabata's fantastic reading of the (well cut) score.


----------



## Enthusiast

More of my personal English music festival. Going back to earlier in the 20th Century, Tippett's Piano Concerto with John Ogden:









Britten's Cello Symphony:









Elizabeth Lutyens, Quincunx and And Suddenly it is Evening - Lutyen's wrote some really good music but has a reputation (no longer deserved) for being a bit challenging.


----------



## Highwayman

Anton Bruckner - Symphony n°7

Karl Böhm - Wiener Philharmoniker / Live recording, Vienna, 7.3.1953

via _incontrario motu_ channel on YT.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven - Schubert octet*


----------



## Janspe

shirime said:


> The revised version of *Lachenmann*'s opera _Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern_ after the Andersen Fairy Tale. Strikingly fluid orchestration, and the whole 'sound' of the work certainly adds more drama to the story than the original story itself.


Absolutely essential. I'm happy to see someone else is exploring this wonderful work!


----------



## Guest

Too much Schoenberg recently. This is the antidote. Debussy Preludes, BK I, 1-6, Arrau










Very poetical approach to the music. Very good sound. Very satisfying if you are in the right mood.

(I find myself in the same predicament for the Debussy Preludes as for the Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No 1, too many recordings on the shelf, and don't have time to fully appreciate them all.)


----------



## Guest

I just bought a hi-res FLAC of this and started with the 11th--wow! It might not be quite as scalding as Mravinsky's, in which the Leningrad Phil plays as if their lives depended on it (perhaps they did...), but it is plenty intense on its own. Superb sound, and man, those bass drum eruptions will give your woofers a workout!


----------



## Flavius

Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## Armanvd

Symphony No.9
I Will Listen To Other Symphonies with Bernstein's interpretation ASAP.


----------



## Flavius

Morales: Mass for the Feast of St. Isidore of Seville. Gabrieli Consort & Players/ McCreesh (Archiv)


----------



## Flavius

Morales, Josquin, Gombert, Crecquillon, Lassus, Infantas--Music for Charles V: MissaL'homme armé.... Chapelle du Roi/ Dixon (Signum)


----------



## Flavius

Morales en Toledo: Polifonia inédita del 'Codice 24, 1545-1547. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Glossa)


----------



## senza sordino

While doing some housework this morning, I listened to these CDs

Bach Brandenburg Concerti. I can't think of better music to wake to. Makes you feel good to be alive









Mozart Symphonies 40&41









LvB Piano Trios Archduke no 7, Gassenhauer no 4, Ghost no 5









LvB Symphonies 7&8. Probably symphony no 7 is my favourite.









Schubert String Quintet. Quite possibly my favourite piece written by Schubert 









I just picked favourites today


----------



## Iota

Listening to _The Rape of Lucretia_.

I feel somewhat addicted to this score at the moment, the way Britten so economically conveys the malign undercurrents in the story is mesmerising. He sensitizes you to every sound, a harp worrying away at a six note figure portraying psychological dysfunction, sounds almost as if it could be spilling directly from the anti-hero's mind.

I find him an extraordinarily distinctive and unique voice, and a pretty compelling conductor too!


----------



## Malx

Returning to this disc and in particular the Shostakovich Sonata which is a fabulous work.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach B Minor Mass. What a work! :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought a hi-res FLAC of this and started with the 11th--wow! It might not be quite as scalding as Mravinsky's, in which the Leningrad Phil plays as if their lives depended on it (perhaps they did...), but it is plenty intense on its own. Superb sound, and man, those bass drum eruptions will give your woofers a workout!


It's nice to see you back here posting, Kontrapunctus. 

This disk is on my wish list. I also wish for more space to keep CDs, which right now, seems to be my limiting factor.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. I bought the Blu-ray audio version, but it's also available as a standard CD.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Schubert: Quartet No. 15, D.887; Mozart: Adagio & Fugue K.546
Yo-Yo Ma, Kim Kashkashian, Daniel Phillips, Gidon Kremer 
CBS Masterworks ‎- MK 42134, CD, Album, US, 1987.


----------



## bejart

Today's selections ---


----------



## Rogerx

Iván Fischer conducting; Dvorak: Slavonic Dances

Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Trio no.1, D.898; Notturno, D.897. Trio Wanderer (Le Chant du Monde)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonatas. (Sorry for lack of details, the CD is in the player).


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ysaÿe performing; Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 16 & 17 'Haydn'


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's Violin Sonata.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonathan Biss (piano) & Elias String Quartet performing; Dvorak & Schumann: Piano Quintet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - solo piano and chamber works part three this morning.

Piano Sonata (no.16) in A-minor D845 (1825):
Piano Sonata (no.17) in D D850 (1825):



Octet in F for two violins, viola, violoncello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):



Arpeggione Sonata in A-minor - arr. for cello and piano D821 (1824):










String Quartet no.13 in A-minor D804 (1824):
String Quartet no.14 [_Death and the Maiden_] in D-minor D810 (1824):


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing; Mendelssohn: String Symphonies & Octet.


----------



## Merl

I'm back with the Hagens. Another superb recording.










Before that it was this classic.


----------



## Rogerx

The Jerusalem Quartet performing; Beethoven-String Quartet No. 6, Ravel- String Quartet in F major- &
Dvořák- String Quartet No. 12


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Trio in B,Op,8
Trio in C minor,Op,101


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This is getting to be my favorite recording of the 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx

Václav Neumann conducting; Vanhal: Stabat mater & Symphony in D major

Natalia Melnik (soprano) & Marta Benackova (contralto)

Praguer Kammerchor & Kammmerorchester.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Is that a real cat behind the stone angel?


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Is that a real cat behind the stone angel?


It looks very real on the cover indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Is that a real cat behind the stone angel?


It must be really difficult to weep in lamentation with a cat nibbling at your toes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 15 by Beethoven, the Busch quartet playing. Wow, it's recorded in 1937! I came to understand they are the top string quartet ever, so I've read  I'm of course used to (more) reverb in all I hear, and usually go for contemporary recordings. Actually I'm often aware of the reverb in recordings, especially string quartets. I have to say I wish they recorded it in a bigger room or something, it makes me think it's only just a charming version of Beethoven...


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Elliott_

*Carter - Clarinet Concerto (Collins/DG)
Carter - Two Thoughts About the Piano (Oppens/Cedille)
Carter - Figment III (Palma/Bridge)
Carter - Three Occassions (Knussen/Virgin)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - solo piano and chamber works part four this afternoon up to early evening.

Piano Sonata (no.18) in G D894 (1826):
Piano Sonata (no.19) in C-minor D958 (1828):


_(4) Impromptus_ D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor D915 (1827):
_(4) Impromptus D935_ (1827):










String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):



Movement for piano trio [_Notturno_] in E-flat D897 (1827):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827-28):


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Sibelius: Finlandia/ Karelia Suite, Op. 11/Luonnotar, Op. 70/ Andante festivo, JS34a/ The Oceanides, Op. 73 etc.

Soile Isokoski (soprano),Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last day of my personal English music festival. Firstly, the Foulds Dynamic Triptych from









Then Maxwell-Davies played by Isaac Stern.









Then, finally, some pieces by Elzabeth Maconchy


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Sonatas Hob XVI 42, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 49. Gould (Sony)

Haydn: Piano Trios no.43, 44, 45, 39. Trio Wanderer (HM)


----------



## Malx

I can't explain why but I was never really attracted to this disc, perhaps thinking Pollini's playing may be too precise for Chopin. 
Gosh was I wrong - I bought it on a whim, used for not a lot, and I have been entranced by some of the playing. 
It is very rare I play a disc through then repeat - that's what I have just done. Strange to say but one of my discoveries of the year so far.


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Swedish Rhapsody No. 3; Symphony No. 3; The Prodigal Sun - suite* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics









The third disc from this 5 CD set of the complete Symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies. Excellent recording of works from a composer I am not that familiar with. Very pleasing with a healthy outdoor feel.


----------



## Guest

No.4 today--also very impressive.


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Piano Concertos in F, G & D. Ax, Franz Liszt Chamber Orch. (Sony)


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Armida. Janowitz, Kmentt...Cappella Coloniensis/ Leitner (Ponto)


----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Concertino for Oboe and Strings; Fantasy for Oboe; Symphony No. 9*Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer









The 6th disc from this 11 CD set.

I had always rather dismissed Arnold as a very lightweight composer of little value. But I chose to invest in this 11 CD set to sample his music.

This particular disc may be Arnold at his most serious.

The Concertino for Oboe and Strings is a rather effective piece with plenty of charm.

The Ninth symphony sees Arnold attempting something far more serious than is usual for him. The work is largely spare and sombre. Almost attempting a late Mahler or Shostakovich intensity. I rather liked (if that is the right word) it!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Concerto for 2 Violins and String Orchestra; Concerto for Clarinet and Strings No. 1; Concerto for Flute and Strings No. 1; Concerto for Horn and Strings No. 2* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer

Disc 9 from the set.

Four rather attractive concertos.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

More newly acquired discs:

The Beethoven disc couples a pair of Cinderella works - The Triple Concerto & The Choral Fantasy, I found myself agreeing with others comments this recording makes a strong case for both. Aimard / Zehetmair / Hagen are the soloists with the COE conducted by Harnoncourt.

Then Kissin playing Scriabin, Medtner & Stravinsky.


----------



## Malx

Varese, Ameriques - Orchestre National de France, Kent Nagano.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach's B Minor Mass Disc 2!  I love this work.


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Symphonies nos. 88 in G, 91 in Eb & 98 in Bb. Sym.Orch. des Bayerischen Rundfunks/ Jochum (DG)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphonies 4 & 5. Bernstein.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold: Concerto for 2 Violins and String Orchestra; Concerto for Clarinet and Strings No. 1; Concerto for Flute and Strings No. 1; Concerto for Horn and Strings No. 2* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer
> 
> Disc 9 from the set.
> 
> Four rather attractive concertos.


Yeahh!! His concertos are amazing. Have you tried his Guitar Concerto? The best one I know for that instrument (along with that by Rodrigo).


----------



## Rogerx

Clemens Schuldt conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Mendelssohn: Double Concerto

Min-Jung Kym (piano), Zsolt-Tihamér Visontay (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Gombert: Motets II. Beauty Farm (Fra Bernardo)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Maurice Hasson (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Niklas Willén conducting; Berwald: The Battle of Leipzig

Andreas Hagman (violins), Johannes Lörstad (violin)

Malmö Opera Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

A long-time favorite: CPE Bach's transverse flute concerti, Alexis Kossenko and Arte Dei Suonatori. Both CDs!


----------



## Rogerx

Trio de Madrid performing; Turina: Piano Trios 1 &2 and Círculo - fantasia for piano, violin & cello.


----------



## chill782002

Respighi - Pines of Rome

Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1979


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Archduke Trio, Beaux Arts. Yes, we've all heard this. But hearing it again is always worthwhile!


----------



## Taplow

A bit of Brahms this morning ...










*Brahms*: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G, Op. 78
Julius Katchen, Josef Suk
Decca: 421 092-2

Chose this one today because I'm always playing the Perlman/Ashkenazy and I figured I should try something different.


----------



## Merl

Finally listening to this one by John Nelson and his Paris players (it's been on rotation this week). I'll tell you what I think about it in my final LvB symphony cycle round-up (for now) next week. Its one of my last 5 reviews.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25

Susan Graham (mezzo), John Mark Ainsley (tenor), François Le Roux (baritone)

Choeur de l'Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - fifth and final instalment of his solo piano and chamber works this morning. All of his later works make for an abundance of delights but to conclude my listening with surely one of the finest chamber works ever written seems most appropriate.

_(3) Impromptus_ D946 (1828):










Piano Sonata (no.20) in A D959 (1828):
Piano Sonata (no.21) in B-flat D960 (1828):



Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):










_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):
_Fantasy_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):










String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## Guest

*Gilles Binchois*

Mon Souverain Desir

Back in the Middle Ages with this very fine music.Music close to my heart.


----------



## Rogerx

Julius Katchen performing; Brahms: Handel Variations, Paganini Variations & Schumann: Études symphoniques


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in D minor, WAB. 100*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Barenboim









Every time I listen to this work, I remember the words of Russell Platt, writing about Daniel Barenboim and Bruckner in the New Yorker...



> His first set, with the Chicago Symphony, even included the early "Symphony No. 0," which only the most ardent Brucknerites will tolerate and which was wisely left out of the Carnegie cycle.


...and I can't help but feel very puzzled! Why the intense dislike? I've always liked this early symphony very much, ever since I first heard it. Am I not hearing some fatal flaw in Bruckner's writing? Surely enough, it's not comparable to his mature masterpieces, but it's still a very interesting and engaging piece of music.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

Martinu, Symphony No 5 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## jim prideaux

'SS' tradition......

Martinu's 5th Symphony-Thomson and the SNO.


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony in 3 Movements":


----------



## Rogerx

Consortium Classicum performing; Glinka: Septet, Trio Pathétique, Serenade & Three Russian Songs.


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Charles....on vinyl_

*Ives - Orchestral Set #2 (Stokowski/London Phase 4)
Ives - 3 Songs: The Cage, A Farewell to Land & Ann Street (Curry/Cambridge)
Ives - Symphony #3 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rachmaninov's gorgeous second symphony in a great performance from Rozhdestvensky and the LSO.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Martinu: Symphony No. 5. Jarvi/Bamberg. For Saturday Symphony. Really enjoyable for a first listen. A work I will return to.


----------



## Sonata

Janspe said:


> *A. Bruckner: Symphony in D minor, WAB. 100*
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Barenboim
> 
> View attachment 105849
> 
> 
> Every time I listen to this work, I remember the words of Russell Platt, writing about Daniel Barenboim and Bruckner in the New Yorker...
> 
> ...and I can't help but feel very puzzled! Why the intense dislike? I've always liked this early symphony very much, ever since I first heard it. Am I not hearing some fatal flaw in Bruckner's writing? Surely enough, it's not comparable to his mature masterpieces, but it's still a very interesting and engaging piece of music.


Yes! Thank you!!! Like Verdi, I can't help but enjoy hearing all Bruckner, including early Bruckner!


----------



## Sonata

*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisandre,conducted by Karajan
Frederica Von Stade Jose Van Dam, Ruggero Raimondi
*









I have at turns struggled with, then avoided this work. Finally ready to appreciate it. I cannot really get caught up in the drama of it the way I would a Verdi opera, but I'm simply letting the atmospheric sounds wash over me, and I am enjoying it.


----------



## bejart

From yesterday ---


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Songs. Alexander, Heller, Chaplin (etcetera)

Villa-Lobos: Sym. No. 10, 'Amerindia'. Santa Barbara Sym. Orch./ Ben-Dor (Koch)


----------



## senza sordino

My last post in this current listening to classical music thread for a while. I'll be gone for about six weeks. I'll be around off and on to "like" your listening. I like to see what others are listening to, and it often gives me ideas of what to listen to.

I wanted to listen again to this recent purchase. It's really good. I bought it especially for the Roussel, and the entire disk is good.
Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios 









Fauré no 1, Debussy and Saint Saëns no 1 Violin Sonatas. Very enjoyable. Not an idiosyncratic performance, but well played. 









Saint Saëns Piano Trios Lovely music. 









Pierne and Fauré Piano Trios. I was introduced to the Pierne when we were compiling our TC recommendation list of Piano Trios. If you've never heard it, please make the effort, it's very impressive, a substantial work well crafted. A recommended disk for sure.









Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1&2, Tzigane and Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré


----------



## Rambler

MusicSybarite said:


> Yeahh!! His concertos are amazing. Have you tried his Guitar Concerto? The best one I know for that instrument (along with that by Rodrigo).


Unfortunately the Guitar Concerto is not included on my 11 CD Arnold box set. I'll have to look out for it! Mind you I'm no expert on guitar concertos - in fact the Rodrigo is the only one that I am familiar with.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Transcriptions for Cello & Piano of various Schubert songs and his Sonatine D384 all played with skill and understanding by Anne Gastinel & Claire Desert.


----------



## Rambler

*John Corigliano - The Red Violin Caprices & Violin Sonata: Virgil Thomson - Three Portraits & Five Ladies & Eight Portraits* Philippe Quint (violin) & William Wolfram (piano) on Naxos









Interesting unfamiliar (to me) American works for violin & piano. Apart from the Red Violin Caprices which is for solo violin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Highwayman




----------



## Captainnumber36

An assortment of Fantasies & Piano Sonatas by Mozart. They are performed by Uchida.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral and chamber works from César Franck and Edward Elgar this afternoon and tonight. Nice coincidence that their final three chamber works were for the same forces.

Piano Quintet in F-minor (1878-79):
Symphonic Variations for piano and orchestra (1885):
Violin Sonata in A (1886):
Symphony in D-minor (1887-88):
String Quartet in D (1889):



Violin Concerto in B-minor op.61 (1909-10):
Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918):
String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918):
Piano Quintet in A minor op.84 (1918-19):


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto no 24 - Northern Sinfonia, Imogen Cooper (piano & direction).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Metamorphosen*


----------



## WVdave

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 In C Major (K. 551) "Jupiter" / Symphony No. 38 In D Major (K. 504) "Prague"
Sir Thomas Beecham Conducting The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4313, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1950.

Picked this up at my local Goodwill today for $1 -- and after a little cleaning, it sounds amazing!


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Sonata for Cello & Piano No.2; Piano Trio No.2. Nuñez, Duphil, Humeston (Marco Polo)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Choros no.8; Fantasia for Cello & Orch.; Uirapuru. Nobre: Converrgéncias. Starker, Orq. Sin. da Paraiba/ de Carvalho (Delos)


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2; Creatures of Prometheus Overture 

Berlin Philharmonic / Andre Cluytens 

Another aristocratic reading from Cluytens and the Berlin Philharmonic. I missed the energy of Karajan in the two outer movements, but it was a wonderful performance all the same.


----------



## haydnguy

Back after a head cold wiped me out!

CD#12 of 15 from the boxed set, "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

Composer, ORLANDO DI LASSO(1532-1594)

Lagrime di San Pietro

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO PARADISE
_English Choral Music for The Journey_
*Tallis - Parsons - Britten - Byrd - Sheppard - Bennett - Tavener - Holst - Harris - Howells - Plainchant*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.41 in C Major

Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Siegfried Idyll; Excerpts from "The Ring of the Nibelungs." 

Orchestra of the Paris Opera / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Fredx2098

Milton Babbitt, Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing;Grieg: Lyric Pieces .


----------



## Rogerx

Kazunori Seo (flute), Patrick Gallois (flute), Mitsuo Kodama (bassoon), Asuka Sezaki (violin), Koichi Komine (viola) performing; Beethoven: Works for Flute, Vol. 1
Duos for Flute and Bassoon, Duo for Two Flutes & Serenade.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mozart: Mass in C minor

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brendel - Moonlight, Pathetique & Appasionata.


----------



## Rogerx

The London Haydn Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel - Piano Works.


----------



## Merl

Something relaxing whilst ironing stuff for next week. I've always loved this set.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Holst - The Planets


----------



## Jacck

over the last week or so, I relistened to all 15 string quartets by Shostakovich + his Requiem for Strings. What an amazing SQ cycle. 
I also listened to the last 4 Schubert piano sonatas + both piano concerti by Liszt


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQs 15 & 16; Tokyo SQ.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies 40 & 41, Levine.


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Le visage nuptial*
BBC Symphony Orchestra and the BBC Singers, led by Pierre Boulez
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano
Elizabeth Laurence, contralto


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Alfeyev's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Wildner conducting; Mozart: March in D, K249,/ Serenade No. 7 in D major, K250 'Haffner'/ March in D major.
Cappella Istropolitana.


----------



## Malx

This morning - Turbulent Landscapes and Two's Company from a disc I am returning to a lot recently.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin: The Romantic Piano - Vladmir Shakin


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Vaughn Williams' "Dona Nobis Pacem":


----------



## Guest

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 13 There are many surprises in this box,most of them are positive ones.

Guan Pampin - On Space

Martin Matalon - Le Scorpion


----------



## Malx

Birtwistle, Carmen Arcadia Mechanicae Perpetuum & Silbury Air - The London Sinfonietta, Elgar Howarth.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yakov Kreizberg conducting; Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven: Consecration Of The House Overture, Op. 124 - Berstein 
Beethoven: Lenore Ovature - Bernstein


----------



## Jacck

*MASS by Leonard Bernstein*
this is going to be performed live in the city I live (I saw some posters advertising it), so trying to decide if it is worth seeing


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacck said:


> *MASS by Leonard Bernstein*
> this is going to be performed live in the city I live (I saw some posters advertising it), so trying to decide if it is worth seeing


I know about WSS, but how much composing did Bernstein engage in?


----------



## cougarjuno

*Krenek -String Quartets 4 & 6
*
Sonare Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to Alfeyev's "Stabat Mater":


I have had this one in and out of my cart so many times over the last few years that I fear this recording is making me schizophrenic!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Chapi - Overture to "La Revoltosa" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Debussy - Image #2 from "Iberia" (Boulez/Columbia)
Ravel - Bolero (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I have had this one in and out of my cart so many times over the last few years that I fear this recording is making me schizophrenic!


I understand. I also have several discs that keep nudging their way to the top of the shopping cart only to be dethroned and sent back to the wish list moments before the order goes in. At times like these I try to remember, "All good things are worth waiting for."


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


If I could only have one CD of choral music, this would be "The ONE".


----------



## Joe B

Making/eating breakfast we listened to Borenstein's "Opus 69":










Just finished Bernstein's "Serenade after Plato's "Symposium"":


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Barber, Schumann and Copland.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> *MASS by Leonard Bernstein*
> this is going to be performed live in the city I live (I saw some posters advertising it), so trying to decide if it is worth seeing


I've seen a couple different videos of this, and as opposed to just listening to the music, it seems like it is best served live.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

This is great: precise but musical and well-recorded. And in the second movement, the bassoon fires off the shot heard 'round the world.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy and Maurice Ravel - orchestral works part one.

_Printemps (Spring)_ - symphonic suite for orchestra, re-orchestrated by Henri Büsser (1887 - re-orch. 1912):
_Petite Suite_ for piano duet - arr. for orchestra by Henri Büsser (1886-89 - arr. 1907):
_Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (1890 - arr. c.1923):
_Marche ecossaise (Scottish March)_ for piano duet - arr. for orchestra by Debussy (1891 - arr. 1908):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun)_ - symphonic poem (1894):
_(3) Nocturnes_ for wordless female choir and orchestra (1897-99):
_(2) Danses_ for harp and string quartet - version for harp and string orchestra (1904): 
_La mer (The Sea)_ - three symphonic sketches for orchestra (1903-05):
_Clair de lune (Moonlight)_ - from _Suite bergamasque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (1890 - rev. 1905, arr. ????):










_Menuet antique (Antiquated Minuet)_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1895 - arr. 1929):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1899 - arr. 1910):
_Alborada del gracioso (The Jester's Farewell Song)_ from _Miroirs_ for piano, arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1904-05 - arr. 1918):
_Rapsodie espagnole (Spanish Rhapsody)_ (1907-08):
_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in one act (1909-12):
_Ma mère l'Oye (Mother Goose)_ - ballet in one act after a tale by Perrault and Mme. d'Aulnoy. Originally a suite for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1911 - arr. 1911-12):


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Vonk conducting; Mozart - Overtures

Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I understand. I also have several discs that keep nudging their way to the top of the shopping cart only to be dethroned and sent back to the wish list moments before the order goes in. At times like these I try to remember, "All good things are worth waiting for."


would it be nice if we could pay a couple hundred dollars a month that would allow us all the music we could consume?

Yes, I know we can do that for a mere $25 with a streaming subscription but that is just not the same.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> would it be nice if we could pay a couple hundred dollars a month hat would us to all the music we could consume?
> 
> Yes, I know we can do that for a mere $25 with a streaming subscription but that is just not the same.


Yes, you're right, "it is not the same." At least it's not the same for me. I realize that thinking is going in another direction when it comes to subscriptions vs collections, but it's who I am.


----------



## chill782002

Schubert - Symphony No 6 in C major

Horst Stein / Bamberger Symphoniker

Recorded 1986


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> I've seen a couple different videos of this, and as opposed to just listening to the music, it seems like it is best served live.


I agree, especially as _Mass_ is described as 'a theatre piece for singers, players and dancers'.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 178. Mathis, Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: 4 Scherzos; Berceuse; Barcarolle 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

elgars ghost said:


> I agree, especially as _Mass_ is described as 'a theatre piece for singers, players and dancers'.


I watched a video from Proms 2012 and then listened to a recording by Bernstein himself and it is quite listenable even without seeing it. I am probably going to attend it. It has also some depth in it, as some reviewers notice
https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Mass-Alan-Titus/dp/B0000029XM


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacck said:


> I watched a video from Proms 2012 and _then listened to a recording by Bernstein himself and it is quite listenable even without seeing it._ I am probably going to attend it. It has also some depth in it, as some reviewers notice
> https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Mass-Alan-Titus/dp/B0000029XM


I agree with that, too - I have the Bernstein recording and, as with many theatrical works, it's not that difficult to imagine the action in the mind's eye. Although modern productions have probably updated the fashions etc. I still imagine it to be a bit hippy-ish like the contemporaneous _Godspell_ - almost as if the cast of _Hair_ (fully-clothed, of course) are sharing a stage with the Polyphonic Spree.

If you go and see it I'd be interested in your opinion of the visuals.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Captainnumber36 said:


> I know about WSS, but how much composing did Bernstein engage in?


He wrote quite a lot bearing in mind his other commitments. A complete edition of Bernstein the Composer would probably run to about twenty discs.


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Violin Sonata No. 1 in G, Op. 78*

Pinchas Zukerman and Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Taplow

A concerto while cooking ...










*Villa-Lobos*: Concerto for Guitar
Sharon Isbin; José Serebrier: New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Warner Classics: 60296-2


----------



## Taplow

And some Elgar while eating ...










*Elgar*: Violin Sonata In E Minor, Op. 82
Maxim Vengerov, Revital Chachamov
Teldec: 4509-96300-2


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Bach.Brasil. No.2; No. 5; Concerto for Guitar; Amazonas. Bayo, Aussel, Orch.Nat'l de Lyon/ Krivine (Apex)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Piano Concertos.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Bach.Brasil. No.2*; No. 5; Concerto for Guitar; Amazonas. Bayo, Aussel, Orch.Nat'l de Lyon/ Krivine (Apex)


*with trombone and tenor sax


----------



## Guest

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart Piano Concertos.


All 27? By whom?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli on piano.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1* Glenn Gould on Sony CD









I had the LP version of this recording given to me as a Christmas present by my parents when I was in my early teens. I can well remember how fascinated both me and my parents were as Glenn Gould was unknown to us prior to this. A recording that demanded attention then - and still does - although I have grown somewhat critical of certain aspects of the interpretation over the years. Undoubtedly eccentric but fascinating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Captainnumber36

The Eroica - Bernstein


----------



## Joe B




----------



## jim prideaux

The Eroica-van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Bach.Brasil. No.1 for 8 Cellos; Suite for Voice and Violin; Preludes and Fugues for Cello Orch.; Bach.Brasil.No.5. Jill Gomez, P.Manning, Pleeth Cello Octet (hyperion)


----------



## ldiat

Taplow said:


> And some Elgar while eating ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elgar*: Violin Sonata In E Minor, Op. 82
> Maxim Vengerov, Revital Chachamov
> Teldec: 4509-96300-2


and what are you cooking?? inquiring chefs want to know


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy and Maurice Ravel - orchestral works part two of two, beginning tonight and concluding later tomorrow morning.

_Children's Corner_ - suite for piano arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (1906-08 - arr. 1911):
_La Cathédrale engloutie (The Submerged Cathedral)_ from _Préludes Book 1_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (1909-10 - arr. 1920s):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and orchestra (1909-10):
_La plus que lente (The More than Slow)_ - waltz for solo piano, arr. for orchestra by Debussy (1910):
_Le Martyre de saint Sébastien (The Martyrdom of St. Sebastian)_ - symphonic fragments arranged by André Caplet from the music for the mystery play by Gabriele D'Annunzio (1911):
_(3) Images pour orchestre_ (1905-12):
_Jeux (Games)_ - poème dansé/ballet (1912): 
_Khamma_ - légende dansée/ballet, arr. for orchestra from the piano score by Charles Koechlin (1910-12 - arr. ????):
_La boîte à joujoux (The Toy-Box)_ ballet for piano - arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (1913 - arr. 1919):
_Berceuse héroïque (Heroic Lullaby)_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Debussy (1914):










_Valses nobles et sentimentales_ - suite for piano, arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1911 - arr. 1912):
_Le Tombeau de Couperin (Memorial to Couperain)_ - suite for piano, four pieces arr. for orchestra by Ravel (1914-17 - arr. 1919):
_La valse_ - choreographic poem (1919-20):
_Boléro_ - choreographic movement (1928):
Concerto in D for the piano left hand and orchestra (1929-30):
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Hans Knappertsbusch, live recording with the Munich Phil. in 1964. (I can't find a picture. It's the Great Symphonies set put out by Memories Reverence.)


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> Yes, you're right, "it is not the same." At least it's not the same for me. I realize that thinking is going in another direction when it comes to subscriptions vs collections, but it's who I am.


You and I suspect a good few others on the forum, me included.


----------



## Malx

Galina Ustvolskaya - Concerto for piano, string orchestra and timpani.

Sofia Gubaidulina - 'Introitus' Concerto for piano and chamber orchestra.

Both works played by Alexi Lubimov, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen conducte by Heinrich Schiff.









An interesting and reasonably inexpensive disc for those wanting to try something a little different.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2:


----------



## KenOC

Schumann's three string quartets Op. 41. This recording, by the Ying Quartet, is Naxos's latest free download. And a good one!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Herschenfeld, Wagner, Holl...Netherlands Radio Choir & Phil. Orch./ Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Extremely impetuous at times...not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin; Menuet antique; Pavane pour une Infante defunte; Une barque sur l'ocean; Alborada del gracioso.

Paris Conservatory Concert Orchestra / Andre Cluytens


----------



## ldiat




----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Klavierkonzert Nr. 3 C-Moll
Wilhelm Kempff · Berliner Philharmoniker · Ferdinand Leitner 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 138 776 SLPM, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1963.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in A Major

Riyoko Matusui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo with Kimiko Funamoto on piano

She has a particularly ferocious attack on the closing Rondeau. I like it ----


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)perfoming; Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting; Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63

Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Captainnumber36

A little Chopin to settle down after some live Derek Trucks.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Grosvenor performing; Chopin-Scherzos etc / Liszt-En rêve - Nocturne S207/
Ravel-Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105884
> 
> 
> Hans Vonk conducting; Mozart - Overtures
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden.


Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

J'ai tout quitté pour l'ingrate Sylvie.
(or Tu m'as quitté pour la belle Sylvie.)
Elle me quitte et prend un autre amant.
(or Elle te quitte pour un autre amant.)

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

Tant que cette eau coulera doucement
vers ce ruisseau qui borde la prairie,

Je t'aimerai me répétait Sylvie.
L'eau coule encore. Elle a changé pourtant.

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.

I gave up everything for ungrateful Sylvia,
(or You gave me up for the beautiful Sylvia,)
She is leaving me for another lover.
(or She is leaving you for another lover.)

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment,
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.

"As long as this water will run gently
Towards this brook which borders the meadow,

I will love you", Sylvia told me repeatedly.
The water still runs, but she has changed.

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment,
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Rösel (piano), Karl Suske (violin), Dietmar Hallmann (viola), Jurnjakob Timm (cello), Rainer Hucke (double bass) performing;Schubert: Trout Quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Plasson conducting; Gounod: Mors et Vita.

Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Nadine Denize (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), José van Dam (bass-baritone)

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse & Orféon Donostiarra.


----------



## Fredx2098

Hmm, this reminds me of Robert Ashley but even crazier.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only string quartet no. 15 by Beethoven. Have heard the Busch, Takacs, Alban Berg, Emerson and Tokyo quartets. Have 4 more on my playlist. Didn't know op. 132 so well before, but now it's like I've always listened to it! The late quartets by Beethoven are my favorite Beethoven


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Preston conducting; Handel: Water Music & Music For The Royal Fireworks

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

*François-Bernard Mâche*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/François-Bernard_Mâche

CD 14
Maraé
Aera
Khnoum
Le Printemps du Serpent

Another disc from this enjoyable set.

I particularly enjoyed the piece of Matalon ( CD 13 ) Le Scorpion,listen to this fragment if you like.


----------



## Sonata

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105907
> 
> 
> Michel Plasson conducting; Gounod: Mors et Vita.
> 
> Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Nadine Denize (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), José van Dam (bass-baritone)
> 
> Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse & Orféon Donostiarra.


I am also listening to Michel Plasson conducting Gounod!
*Gounod: Mireille*
Not an essential opera, but I'm really enoying the French singing by Mirella Freni in this one, simply lovely. I feel recitative is somewhat more pleasing to my ear in French as well


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton conducting; Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fredx2098 said:


> Hmm, this reminds me of Robert Ashley but even crazier.


It makes me think of Harry Partch, but the accompaniment to the text is more spare.


----------



## Guest

A variety of usually rather soft, slow paced and sometimes fluttery pieces by *Keeril Makan*. I find that this music has a sort of more restraint sound, and perhaps more consciously 'pretty' than Feldman (there is certainly an aesthetic similarity) but with a harsher edge to it from time to time (especially in tracks 2 and 5, _Husk_ and _Mu_). The music is often spacious and ponderous but can suddenly jump into a more claustrophobic string of gestures at a moment's notice. Nice stuff for late night listening.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*

This was recommended by a TC member. When I first heard it, I almost sent it back, because the sound is 1959 mono, and I'm used to the big-boned stereo recordings of Colin Davis and Andre Previn. However, it has grown on me. The choir is spot-on in diction and in intensity, and the orchestra is tight but not overpowering.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum.


----------



## Vasks

_4 Johanns_

*Graupner - Overture to "Suite in B-flat for Chalumeau and Orchestra (Maillet/Pierre Verany)
J. S. Bach - Violin Sonata [aka Continuo Sonata] in e, BWV1023 (Podger/Channel)
Pisendel - Concerto for 2 Oboes, Basson and Strings in E-flat (Guttler/Capriccio)
Fux - Serenade in C, K.352 (Duftschmid/Arcana)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*

I'm home alone, so it's time to crank up Schoenberg. I'm used to Hilary Hahn's recording, so I'm seeing what Pierre Amoyal does to it.


----------



## Joe B

Strapped on the headphones to listen to this binaural recording:


----------



## haydnguy

CD #14 of 15. From the boxed set, "A Secret Labyrinth - A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance"

16th and 17th Centuries

Cancoes, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses

Various Composers Listed Here:

ANTONIO MARQUES LESBIO (1639-1709)
MANUEL MACHADO (c. 1590-1646)
ANTONIO PINHEIRO (c. 1550-1617)
GASPAR FERNANDES (c. 1570-c.1629)
VICENTE LUSITANO (c. 1520-c.1560)
MANUEL DE TAVARES (c. 1585-1638)
ANONIMO (Anonymous - 16th century)
FILIPE DA MADRE DE DEUS(c. 1630-c.1690)

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Flavius

Schnittke: Choir Concerto; Requiem. Prague Phil. Choir/ Brych (PRA)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

This is how I want Mendelssohn's 2nd to sound: big, with glorious sound from a world-class orchestra, and a massive choir. This is one for opening my windows, turning up my speakers, and totally annoying my neighbors.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I'm home alone, so it's time to crank up Schoenberg. I'm used to Hilary Hahn's recording, so I'm seeing what Pierre Amoyal does to it.
> 
> View attachment 105922


The recording of the Piano Concerto on the same disc is first rate.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Polonaises Op 26 & Op 40 - Maurizio Pollini.

From this box that I had almost forgotten I had - ridiculous I know!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Debussy and Ravel - most of their respective chamber works this afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio in G (1880):
_Intermezzo_ for cello and piano (1880):
_Nocturne_ for cello and piano (1882):
String Quartet in G-minor (1893):
_Rhapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (1903):
_Petite Pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10):
Cello Sonata in D-minor (1915):
Violin Sonata in G-minor (1916-17):



String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction and Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for voice and piano - arr. as _Pièce en forme de habanera_ for cello and piano by Paul Bazelaire (orig. 1907 - arr. 1026):
Piano Trio in A-minor (1914):
Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22):
_Tzigane (Gypsy)_ - rhapsody for violin and piano (1924):
Violin Sonata no.2 (1923-27):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Allan Pettersson, Symphony no 15 - Norrkoping SO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## bharbeke

I'm back from a week in sunny California with a visit to Legoland. Catching up on this thread, I found a ton of cool sounding recommendations.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: French Suites Nos. 2, 4, and 6 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Stravinsky - Persephone


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.8 in B Flat

Kurt Sassmannshaus leading the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Tania Davison, violin


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing. The sound, while always good, varies, as the pieces were recorded in various locations and times.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Beyer (viola)and the Melos Quarett performing: Mozart: String Quintets K515 & 516


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Rossini: Famous Overtures

Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Songs by Debussy and Ravel this morning and early afternoon.

_Beau soir (Beautiful Evening)_ [Text: Paul Bourget] (1880):
_Mandoline: Les donneurs de sérénades (Mandoline - the Givers of Serenades)_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1882): 
_Paysages belges: Chevaux de boir (Belgian Landscapes: Merry-go-Round)_ - no.4 from the song cycle _Ariettes oubliées (Forgotten Songs)_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1886):
_Aquarelles I. Green_ - no.5 from the song cycle _Ariettes oubliées (Forgotten Songs)_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1886):
_Le jet d'eau (The Water Fountain)_ - no.3 from the song cycle _Cinq poèmes de Charles Baudelaire_ (1887-89):
_(2) Romances_ [Texts: Paul Bourget] (1891): 
_Trois Mélodies_ [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_Du soir (Evening)_ - no.4 from the song cycle _Proses lyriques_ [Text: Claude Debussy] (1892-93): 
_Fêtes galantes (Amorous Parties)_ Sets 1 and 2 - cycle of six songs [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (Set 1:1882 - rev. 1891 - Set 2: 1904):
_Rondel 1: Le temps a laissé son manteaux (Time Throws Off His Cloak)_ - no.1 from _(3) Chansons de France_ [Text: Charles, duc d'Orléans] (1904): 
_Rondel 2: Pour ce que Plaisance est morte (Because Pleasure is Dead)_ - no.3 from _(3) Chansons de France_ [Text: Charles, duc d'Orléans] (1904):
_Le promenoir des deux amants (The Walkway of the Two Lovers)_ - cycle of three songs [Texts: François (Tristan) L'Hermite ] (1904 and 1910):



_Shéhérazade_ - cycle of three songs for soprano or and orchestra [Texts: Tristan Klingsor (a.k.a. Léon Leclère) after _1001 Nights_] (1903):



_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer (Ballad of the Queen Who Died of Love)_ [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893):
_Un grand sommeil noir (A Long, Black Sleep)_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
_Sainte_ [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896):
_Chanson de rouet (The Spinning Wheel Song)_ [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898):
_Si morne! (So Gloomy!)_ [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
_Deux epigrammes_ [Texts: Clément Marot] (1896 and 1899):
_Manteau des fleurs (The Cloakof Flowers)_ [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
_Noël des jouets (The Toys' Christmas)_ [Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [Texts: Greek folk sources] (1904-06):
_Histoires naturelles_ - cycle of five songs [Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):
_Les grands vents venus d'outre-mer (The Great Winds Coming From Overseas)_ [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):
_Sur l'herbe (On the Grass)_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ (1907):
_Tripatos (Three-Step Dance)_ [Text: Michel D. Calvocoressi, after Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson ecossaise_ [Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_(4) Chants populaires_ [Spanish, French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):
_Deux mélodies hébraiques_ [Texts: Biblical sources] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir - arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Maurice Ravel] (1914-15 - arr. 1915):
_Ronsard à son âme (Ronsard to His Soul)_ [Text: Douzain de Ronsard] (1923-24):
_(3) Chansons madécasses (Madagascan Songs)_ for soprano, flute, cello, and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré Parny de Forges] (1925-26): 
_Rêves (Dreams)_ [Léon-Paul Fargue] (1927):
_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - cycle of three songs [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Adam: Giselle & Strauss: Graduation Ball and Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After taking a break from listening, I started again last night and this morning with:

- Franz Schubert: Symphonies No’s. 4, 5 & 8 performed by Gunter Wand & the Cologne Radio-Symphony Orchestra
A fantastic collection of interpretations & performances of Schubert’s Symphonies. A carefully balanced performance with energy and momentum which seem effortless.

- Claude Debussy: Preludes (Book 2) & La Mer for Piano (4 Hands) - Alexander Melnikov & Olga Pashchenko 
These performances are remarkable, the use of a period Erard Piano with an artist like Melnikov (& Pashchenko) yields phenomenal results and convey a beautiful soundscape.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*
> 
> This was recommended by a TC member. When I first heard it, I almost sent it back, because the sound is 1959 mono, and I'm used to the big-boned stereo recordings of Colin Davis and Andre Previn. However, it has grown on me. The choir is spot-on in diction and in intensity, and the orchestra is tight but not overpowering.


I'm guessing I'm that TC member 

Many of my favourite recordings are from the mono period and despite later performances with better sound from other (also fantastic) interpreters, this remains my favourite performance of the piece. Beecham has a natural affinity with French music and with his own, well prepared ensemble he really shines.

That said, Beecham is one of my favourite interpreters in the French repertoire as well as of Delius, Sibelius, Haydn, Mozart and Schubert so I am biased. He is often praised symphonically but he is equally in his element in Choral Works as this performance shows.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Beethoven string quartet no. 15. Now with Endellion, Artemis, Belcea and Quartetto Italiano. 9 in a row! Don't know which one I liked the most. The one that was different was Busch, but only because it was old and sounded as if it were recorded in a cupboard  Now I've got the piece in my blood, just like no. 12 & 16.


----------



## San Antone

Bach - Cello Suites
Viola de Hoog









Somewhat recent recording, 2014, by a cellist unfamiliar to me prior to this recording. Nice acoustic, not too dry or overly saturated. I wouldn't call this top tier but it is certainly enjoyable to me: a middle of the road interpretation, no exaggerated gestures but she carries the polyphony with aplomb.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Walton: Belshazzar's Feast & Symphony No. 1

Peter Coleman-Wright (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105934
> 
> 
> Tzimon Barto (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations.


What did you think of Barto's performance?


----------



## Rogerx

Bulldog said:


> What did you think of Barto's performance?


I would say a fascinating interpretation, he has his own style which suit me fine. I can imagine however people not liking it.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Slatkin conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

*Pierre Sandrin and Claudin de Sermisy , For the the first affored mention composer, it's quite sad , there is not mutch available i love Noel Akchoté classic guitar rendition of his(Sandrin) work.These are the currently listenings...

For saanity purpose i was stress out for four days, whit amazon ordering problem , sutch as , looters taking my money hostage, a seller in frannce,, i pay 10 euro he asking me for more i said look man i dont wont it , i notice i allready have it in legit download mp3, this order was a mystake i cancel it, he doosen't budge and take 110 euro of my pre pay visa card , i will lose this money to a scam artist. But beside this everything ockay & yeah i got to package to return yah.. this, than im off the hook for wrongful orders.

Have a nice day folks and please take good care , your kind friend deprofundis, send distinguished regards & greetings ockay :tiphat:*


----------



## Guest

A lot of the music on this, particularly the sonata and also the fünf stücke for 2 violins and piano are actually really cute!


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm guessing I'm that TC member
> 
> That said, Beecham is one of my favourite interpreters in the French repertoire as well as of Delius, Sibelius, Haydn, Mozart and Schubert so I am biased. He is often praised symphonically but he is equally in his element in Choral Works as this performance shows.


Well, then, I'll say thanks in person!

I'm a fan of his interpretations of the composers you mentioned (especially Delius - he's spoiled me for anyone else), but I hadn't associated him with the French repertoire. I'm making up for that by listening to *Berlioz's Le Carnaval Romain* from this set. It's from 1936, but so far, his lively and precise conducting make up for any limitations in the mono sound. *Debussy's Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune* is up next.


----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> A variety of usually rather soft, slow paced and sometimes fluttery pieces by *Keeril Makan*. I find that this music has a sort of more restraint sound, and perhaps more consciously 'pretty' than Feldman (there is certainly an aesthetic similarity) but with a harsher edge to it from time to time (especially in tracks 2 and 5, _Husk_ and _Mu_). The music is often spacious and ponderous but can suddenly jump into a more claustrophobic string of gestures at a moment's notice. Nice stuff for late night listening.


Fred, I don't know if you saw this, but I think you'd enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Ormandy conducting; Sibelius -Valse Triste, Finlandia, Lemminkäinen Suite, etc

& Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 - Suite No. 1.

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> Fred, I don't know if you saw this, but I think you'd enjoy it a lot.


I found it on YouTube and I'm listening to Mercury Songbirds. It sounds Feldman-like and then builds up to more disturbing dissonance. It's pretty sweet. Maybe kinda like Feldman with a bit of Messiaen. But more like Keeril Makan of course!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerto a due cori No. 3*

Pinnock had the ability to take period instruments and not make them sound like period instruments.


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Lodoiska (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Beethoven - String Quartet #12 (Talich/Calliope)
Chabrier - Joyeuse Marche (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Barbebleu

deprofundis said:


> *Pierre Sandrin and Claudin de Sermisy , For the the first affored mention composer, it's quite sad , there is not mutch available i love Noel Akchoté classic guitar rendition of his(Sandrin) work.These are the currently listenings...
> 
> For saanity purpose i was stress out for four days, whit amazon ordering problem , sutch as , looters taking my money hostage, a seller in frannce,, i pay 10 euro he asking me for more i said look man i dont wont it , i notice i allready have it in legit download mp3, this order was a mystake i cancel it, he doosen't budge and take 110 euro of my pre pay visa card , i will lose this money to a scam artist. But beside this everything ockay & yeah i got to package to return yah.. this, than im off the hook for wrongful orders.
> 
> Have a nice day folks and please take good care , your kind friend deprofundis, send distinguished regards & greetings ockay :tiphat:*


Sorry to hear about your ordering problems. Hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 5 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Orchestre de Paris / Lorin Maazel


----------



## Guest

Haven't been listening to much music, got distracted because my CD-ROM drive died and I've been trying to find a drive that works well with EAC (that program is a turd, but I am reluctant to switch because I like the idea of maintaining a consistent file structure in my hoard of classical CD audio files). Also, I've been watching the Sopranos in the evening.

Anyway, still listening to Arrau's Debussy Preludes, BK I, not going through them linearly but following my whims.










One that is utterly mesmerizing in Arrau's performance is _Les collines d'Anacapri_ (No 5). Also _Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir_ and _Le vent dans la plaine_.


----------



## eljr

Zdislawa Donat / Jadwiga Rappé / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Maciejewski: Requiem, Missa pro Defunctis

Release Date March 30, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Concerto a due cori No. 3*
> 
> Pinnock had the ability to take period instruments and not make them sound like period instruments.
> 
> View attachment 105943


If by that you mean he makes them sound like a sewing machine, we are in full agreement!


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105934
> 
> 
> Tzimon Barto (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations.


Potential purchasers of that recording should know that Barto uses the Busoni edition, which involves some rewriting at times to make it more pianistic. These changes might not be all that apparent unless one plays the work or is very familiar with it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Giving up smoking has disturbed my posting of what I have been listening to. Much was made up of records I had already heard over the past month and already posted about and I will try not to repeat them. But I have also listened to the following:

A good few Bach cantatas from two and a half sources (I also listened to the Zelenka and the Lotti) - all excellent for support on going through "cold chicken" (doing without nicotine)!























Then I turned to Berio and Cathy Berbarian going slowly mad (it seemed to fit my mood).









And this somehow led me to a disc I may have posted before (I have been listening to it a fair bit) - which is tough and gritty and consistently interesting.









Apparently I can't post more than five so I'll do some others in a while.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Giving up smoking has disturbed my posting of what I have been listening to.


Not sure I understand the connection, but good luck kicking the habit!


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Not sure I understand the connection, but good luck kicking the habit!


I hadn't the patience to search for and compile cover photos!

Here is the rest of my listening this week so far. Something beautiful and calming









Then a disc I know I posted quite recently but it is so good I am going to post it again! It slowly becomes more intense and more Holliger ...









Which made me want to hear some pure Machaut but I ended up choosing one that has quite an unusual (and controversial) sound.









In addition to a couple of other records that I have already posted within the last few weeks, I also listened to Pollini's Nono disc - one that I recommend to those who think they might want to give Nono a go!









And that's how I became a non-smoker (I hope).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Music for two pianos/piano duet by Claude Debussy and piano works of Maurice Ravel this evening, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Petite suite_ for piano duet (1886-89): 
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet (1891):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra - arr. for two pianos by Claude Debussy (1894):
_Fêtes_ - from _Nocturnes_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos by Maurice Ravel (1897-99 - arr. by 1909): 
_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):



_Menuet antique (Antiquated Minuet)_ (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)_ (1899):
_Jeux d'eau (Water Games)_ (1901):
_Sonatine_ (1903-05):
_Miroirs (Mirrors)_ (1904-05):
_Gaspard de la nuit (Treasurer of the Night)_ (1908):
_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn (Minuet on the Name of Haydn)_ (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye (Mother Goose)_ - suite for two pianos (1910):
_Valses nobles et sentimentales_ (1911):
_À la manière de Borodine (In the Style of Borodin)_ (1912):
_À la manière de Chabrier (In the Style of Chabrier)_ (1913):
_Prélude_ (1913)
_Le tombeau de Couperin (Memorial to Couperain)_ (1914-17):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> If by that you mean he makes them sound like a sewing machine, we are in full agreement!


I don't hear sewing machines from Pinnock. Harnoncourt, yes. From what I'm hearing, Pinnock plays with sensitivity and expression. Listen to the siciliano from Concerto No. 8: it is delicate and has subtle shadings of dynamics.

Harnoncourt gives you the feeling that he's saying, "Look at me. I'm using an authentic oboe d'amore that I found in a closet in Holland." Pinnock's orchestra doesn't advertise its gut strings; it just sings.

Anyway, I'm listening to the Concerti Grossi, Op. 6.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't hear sewing machines from Pinnock. Harnoncourt, yes. From what I'm hearing, Pinnock plays with sensitivity and expression. Harnoncourt gives you the feeling that he's saying, "Look at me. I'm using an authentic oboe d'amore that I found in a closet in Holland." Pinnock's orchestra doesn't advertise its gut strings; it just sings.


I find that very strange. Not that anyone is required to like Harnoncourt, but the typical complaint about Harnoncourt is the unusual liberties he takes with phrasing and articulation, not that he is particularly rigid.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anne Gastinel and Pablo Marquez playing Granados on cello and guitar. Going to do the same with violin and found out today that they're harder than I expected...


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite versions.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 21*
Lise de la Salle, Fabio Luisi, Staatskapelle Dresden

I heard the Maestoso movement on the radio yesterday, and it was extremely compelling. I'm going to assume that the rest of the performance is as good since I've liked this concerto many times over from other performers.


----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> Here is the rest of my listening this week so far.


Some seriously interesting looking discs there and in the preceding post, Enthusiast, will see if I can hunt some down online.

That Machaut Messe de Notre-Dame with the Ensemble Organum and Marcel Peres is one of my favourite discs I think, it has a big impact on me whenever I listen to it (I posted about it somewhere on TC, not quite sure where).



Enthusiast said:


> And that's how I became a non-smoker (I hope).


Seems an excellent method!  Good luck!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Malx

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my favorite versions.


Agreed, generally not Thielemann's biggest fan but he makes a very good job of this particular orchestral journey.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op31 1/2/3 - Michael Korstick.

Rattling good performances especially of No3.


----------



## Judith

Armanvd said:


>


Have the whole set by this orchestra and Petrenko. Lovely recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> I find that very strange. Not that anyone is required to like Harnoncourt, but the typical complaint about Harnoncourt is the unusual liberties he takes with phrasing and articulation, not that he is particularly rigid.


I think you're right. I remember his ponytail days and what people called the Harnoncourt doctrine, with his wife Alice on violin. So I retract my statement.

I was trying to recall the early days of the HIP movement, where the strings sounded scratchy, but it didn't matter, because it was such a big deal that every instrument used listed its pedigree on the liner notes. I had a bad Harnoncourt recording that ruined me for his early recordings, and I lumped him together with those.

But I do remember Harnoncourt's Christmas Oratorio, where he made a big deal about finding an authentic oboe da caccia, I believe it was, in some backwoods shop, prominently displaying its picture in the liner notes. That struck me as overkill nerdism at the time.


----------



## Armanvd

Judith said:


> Have the whole set by this orchestra and Petrenko. Lovely recordings.


This is my first time listening to Shostakovich and I really enjoyed his music and Vasily Petrenko is my favourite "young" conductor.
I'm going to listen to this set but don't know which symphonies to listen first.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Appalachia. Strauss, Don Quixote*

Beecham with the London Phil in 1938 and with the New York Phil in 1932.


----------



## Bulldog

Armanvd said:


> This is my first time listening to Shostakovich and I really enjoyed his music and Vasily Petrenko is my favourite "young" conductor.
> I'm going to listen to this set but don't know which symphonies to listen first.
> Any suggestions?


When listening to a cycle, I always start at the beginning. With Shosty, I'd start at no. 1. Then on to 2 and 3 where the composer got a little sidetracked.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwistle, The Triumph of Time - Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.









followed by way of juxtaposition - Liszt, Mephisto Waltz No 1 from this disc.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> When listening to a cycle, I always start at the beginning. With Shosty, I'd start at no. 1. Then on to 2 and 3 where the composer got a little sidetracked.


That's one method. An alternate method is to start with the symphony which has been recorded most often. For Shostakovich that is probably 5 or 10. Personally I like 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 15, with 9, 10 and 15 being particular favorites. The others don't work for me.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I think you're right. I remember his ponytail days and what people called the Harnoncourt doctrine, with his wife Alice on violin. So I retract my statement.
> 
> I was trying to recall the early days of the HIP movement, where the strings sounded scratchy, but it didn't matter, because it was such a big deal that every instrument used listed its pedigree on the liner notes. I had a bad Harnoncourt recording that ruined me for his early recordings, and I lumped him together with those.
> 
> But I do remember Harnoncourt's Christmas Oratorio, where he made a big deal about finding an authentic oboe da caccia, I believe it was, in some backwoods shop, prominently displaying its picture in the liner notes. That struck me as overkill nerdism at the time.


Well he did start his original instrument ensemble in 1954, and I think they did have try to play instruments they borrowed from museums. His first recording of the Brandenburgs, from around 1960 I think, is legendary for their inability to play the instruments in tune. (I've never actually heard it.) I came upon his recordings in the 70's and he has remained a favorite.


----------



## geralmar

Schubert Symphonies (complete), Denis Vaughan, Orchestra of Naples, five L.P. set (1965). Vaughan died 7 July, 2017. Recording engineer was Edmund Purdom, who had an earlier Hollywood career as a popular actor (The Egyptian, 1954) until a scandal involving Tyrone Power's wife. Oh well... .


----------



## Iota

A first time hearing for Bruno Maderna's Piano Concerto from the above - written in 1942 when he was a student - which I liked very much.

It begins and ends with music that seems almost English in a bucolic, early Tippett sort of way, but also has a kind of inner freedom that I associate with Martinu. The liner says he was pretty immersed in Bartok at the time, and I could certainly hear him stalking proceedings too.

Quadrivium followed, a marvellous piece in many ways, with a mesmerisingly diaphanous last ten minutes or so.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartets Op.130 in B flat major and Op.131 in C sharp minor
The Amadeus Quartet

*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, then, I'll say thanks in person!
> 
> I'm a fan of his interpretations of the composers you mentioned (especially Delius - he's spoiled me for anyone else), but I hadn't associated him with the French repertoire. I'm making up for that by listening to *Berlioz's Le Carnaval Romain* from this set. It's from 1936, but so far, his lively and precise conducting make up for any limitations in the mono sound. *Debussy's Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune* is up next.


:tiphat:

There is a set on EMI - titled "French Music" (appropriately enough) which collects many of these works.

It is a mx of longer and shorter, lighter pieces. There may be some overlap with your set but it is an excellent collection. His Symphonie Fantastique and Bizet's Symphony in C are two favourites in this set, as are a range of Ballet excerpts, Fauré's Pavane and the pieces you mentioned here.


----------



## Itullian

Pickin' and Choosin' from this treasure chest.


----------



## bejart

Earlier today ---


----------



## Flavius

De Lalande: Regina Coeli; De Profundis; Cantate Domino. Ex Cathedra Chamber Choir & Baroque Orch./ Skidmore (ASV)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight Fellaws, im into moernism and , neo-modernism avant-garde classical, thee latest school, i shawll explain further o...

*The brilliant Laanggard :Music of the spheres
Ligeti: Atmosphere (once again brilliant)
*
This was for modernism that is 200 century masters

Now tonight whit help of headphone im exploring *Toshio Hosokawa * worlds whit 3 cds
Symphony 1 naxos and symphone ,perhaps also Landscape on ECM classical germany

That it, folks , kind friends, followers, strangers, wanderers, readers.. your all welcome if you took time to read this.

:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Heures Persanes. Henck (Wergo)


----------



## pmsummer

UNACCOMPANIED CELLO SUITES, NOS. 1, 2, & 5
_Performed on Double Bass_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Edgar Meyer - double bass
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> UNACCOMPANIED CELLO SUITES, NOS. 1, 2, & 5
> _Performed on Double Bass_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Edgar Meyer - double bass
> _
> Sony Classics_


That looks interesting!


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> That looks interesting!


It is (to me). ;-)


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas, K. 1-19 

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Rutter's "Visions":


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Piano Quintet in E Flat, Op.44

Thomas Rajna on piano with the Alberni Quartet: Howard Davis and Peter Pople, violins -- Berian Evans, viola -- Gregory Baron, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817.


----------



## deprofundis

greating, after all im listening to Gombert 3 the sound and the fury, it dosennn getter better than this , trust me, one of best Gombert motets cd outhere on ORF..stay tunes for more deprofundis and his polyphonic adventuie.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 & 4 and Hebrides Overture.

Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## deprofundis

*Im listening to the glorious triiumph , that is ,,Palestrina on Brabant Ensemble one of there best so far, Paaallestrina fans you have been warrn,,Than perhaps i will listen to muusic oof renaissance by mighty Singer Pur,, from Rheiiinn ,germany whit lesser obscur composer,, this is one of thhe plus of Singer PUR , THEY HAVE QUITE A REPERTOIRE OF OBSCUR RENAISSANCE GEMS.And that about it , im goeing to bed, im waiting for a Cypriano de Rore & JJean Mouton by the way by prestigieous ensemble Brabant, iiit's ship and in the mail for me also a Huelgas cd of Pierre de Manchicourt(this one a delight), lastly but not least Guyot, wow .. what a program of orders ebay..., what about it, after i received my cd , i wont buy stuff for a month since, i exagerated this month, and diid not use juddgement, temperance and exceed my budget, but it was worth every penniie's, minus the problem i had whit some of my orders.. have a good night folks, i hope you enjoy reading mme and my finding..
*
:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I think you're right. I remember his ponytail days and what people called the Harnoncourt doctrine, with his wife Alice on violin. So I retract my statement.
> 
> I was trying to recall the early days of the HIP movement, where the strings sounded scratchy, but it didn't matter, because it was such a big deal that every instrument used listed its pedigree on the liner notes. I had a bad Harnoncourt recording that ruined me for his early recordings, and I lumped him together with those.
> 
> But I do remember Harnoncourt's Christmas Oratorio, where he made a big deal about finding an authentic oboe da caccia, I believe it was, in some backwoods shop, prominently displaying its picture in the liner notes. That struck me as overkill nerdism at the time.


Harnoncourt's Handel Op. 6 (the original works mentioned) is wonderful! He has long been one of the few HIP practitioners willing to play slow music slowly. And old though his set is it still sounds current, much as do his Bach Brandenburgs. At the time they came out I, also, was suspicious but these days when I hear those discs I hear uncommonly good music making. I do quite like Pinnock in many things but he is one of the many who can rush Handel unremittingly.


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

Pierre Monteux / Orchestra Symphonique de Paris

Recorded 1929

The first recording of the work. It's obvious that the orchestra struggles at times with what it is being asked to play but a very interesting rendition with a stripped-back "primitive" feel to it. Although there have been recent attempts to recreate what the original 1913 performance sounded like, this is probably the closest that one is likely to get. A good recording for the time as well and Pearl did a good job with the mastering, surface noise is not excessive and the high end is retained. Well, as much as the recording equipment of the time could capture anyway. Paired with Stravinsky's 1928 recording of "Petrushka" with the London Symphony Orchestra which is, alas, fairly heavily cut.


----------



## Judith

Mornings listening was Shostakovich Symphonies 5 and 9. Postings on Twitter inspired me to listen to 5th and was very impressed and yes the Largo is lovely. Symphony no 9 is my favourite Shostakovich symphony. Lighter on the ears than the others. 

Performed by RLPO, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> Well he did start his original instrument ensemble in 1954, and I think they did have try to play instruments they borrowed from museums. His first recording of the Brandenburgs, from around 1960 I think, is legendary for their inability to play the instruments in tune. (I've never actually heard it.) I came upon his recordings in the 70's and he has remained a favorite.


You ought to listen to this set of Brandenburgs before you make wrong statements about it. Actually they play very well in tune, The set is from 1963 and was made before Harnoncourt introduced, what some think of as idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely disc.


----------



## Judith

Armanvd said:


> This is my first time listening to Shostakovich and I really enjoyed his music and Vasily Petrenko is my favourite "young" conductor.
> I'm going to listen to this set but don't know which symphonies to listen first.
> Any suggestions?


Love his 9th. Very easy on ear!


----------



## Rogerx

Kodaly Quartet and Ginevra Petrucci (flute) performing; Kuhlau: Flute Quintets Nos. 1-3, Op. 51.


----------



## Joe B

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Oboe Concerto, Concerto Grosso, Fantasia on Greensleeves, Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Orchestre Métropolitain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Belshazzar*

It looks like after all these years, I need to get reacquainted with Harnoncourt's older recordings. Since I'm on a Handel kick right now, I'm listening to Belshazzar.


----------



## Vasks

*Schumann - Overture to "Genoveva" (Wildner/Naxos)
Brahms - Symphony #2 (Dohnanyi/Teldec)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Respighi: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome & Roman Festivals

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## agoukass

J. S. Bach: Toccata in C minor, BWV 911; Partita No. 2; English Suite No. 2 

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Harry Janos Suite, Dances of Galanta, Peacock Variations*

These are fun, lively, and colorful pieces with responsive recorded sound, conducted by Antal Dorati.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two Dvorak quartets - music I don't listen to enough - from what was a bargain set.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak
*_
Overtures:_
_My Homeland, Op. 62_*
[Rec. 1973]
*_Hussite, Op. 67
Amid Nature, Op. 91
Carnival, Op. 92
Othello, Op. 93_*
[Rec. 1976]

*_Symphonic Poems:_
_The Water Goblin, Op. 107
The Noon Witch, Op. 108
The Golden Spinning-Wheel, Op. 109
The Wild Dove, Op. 110
Symphonic Variations On An Original Theme, Op. 78_*
[Rec. 1974]
*







Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - the major selections from his solo piano output this afternoon plus his operatic masterpiece to follow tonight.

_Suite bergamasque_ (1890 - rev. 1905):
_Estampes_ (1903):
_Images_ books 1 and 2 (1905 and 1907):
_Children's Corner_ (1906-08):
_Préludes_ books 1 and 2 (1910 and 1912-13):
_Twelve Études _ (1915):



_Pelléas et Mélisande_ - opera in five acts [Libretto: Claude Debussy, extracted from the play by Maurice Maeterlinck] (short score 1893-95 - rev. and orchestrated between c. 1899 and 1902):


----------



## Guest

The Fergus-Thompson set of Debussy piano music is rarely mentioned, but I think it is excellent.


----------



## Flavius

Martinu: Epic of Gilgamesh. Slovak Phil. Choir & Orch./ Kosler (Naxos)


----------



## kyjo

*Schumann - Fantasie in C:*









A forward-looking, almost visionary work which Andsnes plays revealingly. I was particularly struck by the harmonically ambiguous opening and the beautiful, nearly transcendent quality of the third movement.

*Howells - Piano Concerto no. 2:*









A pleasant work with strong Gallic overtones, quite different than and hardly as memorable or affecting as, say, his large-scale choral works.

*Madetoja - Symphony no. 2:*









Written in response to his brother's death in the Finnish Civil War, this symphony has an air of dignified, pastoral melancholy than only breaks out into outright anger in the third movement. Sibelius is an influence (particularly in one lovely passage in the middle of the slow movement), but not an overbearing one. I feel as if subsequent listens to this work will yield more rewards for me.

*Haydn - Cello Concerto no. 2 in D:*









A sparkling, stylish performance of this delightful concerto which I am currently learning!

*Malipiero - Sinfonie del silenzio e della morte:*









Woah, this is really cool! For such an early work, it exhibits a striking amount of individuality. From the very opening, with its clicking castanets, Malipiero draws the listener into a uniquely macabre sound-world. The ending is particularly imaginative as well. As others have remarked, the performances in this series are a bit on the rough side, but in the case of this work, they don't detract much from this listener's enjoyment. In any case, I'd certainly love to hear what a higher-quality performance could do for this work!


----------



## kyjo

*Holmboe - Symphony no. 6:*









As always with Holmboe, this symphony is dramatic, cogently argued, and imaginatively orchestrated.

*Hahn - Violin Sonata:*









A really delightful work with a beautiful, memorable opening melody that returns near the end. Also of note is the scintillating scherzo. Hahn is a composer who I need to explore more thoroughly!

*Miaskovsky - Symphony no. 6:*









I can't deny that this epic, dramatic symphony is a bit long-winded, but it has several gripping moments and makes a big impression. I was particularly struck by the mysterious scherzo (appropriately marked _tenebroso_) with its beautiful trio section, and the moving, elegiac choral contributions in the finale.

*Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 5 (second version) (Bernd Glemser, piano):*






I was introduced to this piece by a fellow pianist friend who was learning it. Even if the rest of the work doesn't quite live up to the promise of the lovely opening (those harmonic progressions!), I can't fault Prokofiev because it would be hard to top! There are some strikingly dissonant passages in the third movement that really capture the attention as well.

*Saint-Saëns - Violin Sonata no. 2:*









I don't understand why this lovely sonata isn't more frequently played, especially since it's by a well-known composer. Andrés Cárdenes, professor of violin and director of orchestral studies at my university, plays beautifully and sensitively.


----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwistle, Ritual Fragment & Gawain's Journey From the disc below.
I greatly enjoyed The Triumph of Time I listened to yesterday evening but I found Gawain's Journey less immediately appealing.


----------



## kyjo

*Haydn - String Quartet in B minor, op. 33/1:*









Haydn is not a composer I listen to often (besides his cello concerti), so it's refreshing to give him a listen every once in a while. While this quartet may not reach the heights of some of his best in the genre, it still contains some ingenious writing.

*Atterberg - String Quartet in B minor, op. 11:*









Many of the characteristics beloved of Atterberg's orchestral works are present here, though it is readily apparent that Atterberg was more comfortable working with the palette of a full orchestra than that of a chamber ensemble. This work often gives off the impression of an orchestral work transcribed for string quartet rather than a true chamber work. Even so, second-rate Atterberg is still highly enjoyable!

*Peterson-Berger - Symphony no. 3 Lapland:*









I don't know why I've waited so long to hear this - it's unbelievably gorgeous! In this work, Peterson-Berger's sense of melody, orchestration, and atmosphere is nearly as good as Atterberg at his best. The first movement, especially, contains lovely folk-inspired tunes, spine-tingling harmonies, and delicious orchestration (the prominent piano part reminded me of Atterberg's 2nd Symphony). While the other movements (especially the finale) may not quite be on the level of the first, this is a small complaint. This is just my kind of music! 

*Rota - Cello Concerto no. 2:*









Wasn't really sure what to expect here - I was treated with a delightful, neoclassical work that's a bit on the slight side, but contains some depth in the slow movement. The first movement's main theme is uncannily similar to that of the first movement of Mozart's 3rd violin concerto!

*Bortkiewicz - Piano Concerto no. 2 for the left hand:*









This is a dramatic, imperious concerto in the Tchaikovsky/Rachmaninoff/Medtner/Scharwenka mould. There are even some flashes of Rimskian exoticism from time to time.


----------



## San Antone

Brahms, Schumann - Complete Works For Cello And Piano
Sung-Won Yang & Enrico Pace


----------



## Flavius

Suk: Asrael. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin Classics)


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 105819
> 
> 
> Neeme Järvi conducting; Sibelius: Finlandia/ Karelia Suite, Op. 11/Luonnotar, Op. 70/ Andante festivo, JS34a/ The Oceanides, Op. 73 etc.
> 
> Soile Isokoski (soprano),Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


Love that cover art - so unique!


----------



## kyjo

Rambler said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold: Concertino for Oboe and Strings; Fantasy for Oboe; Symphony No. 9*Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer
> 
> View attachment 105832
> 
> 
> The 6th disc from this 11 CD set.
> 
> *I had always rather dismissed Arnold as a very lightweight composer of little value.* But I chose to invest in this 11 CD set to sample his music.
> 
> This particular disc may be Arnold at his most serious.
> 
> The Concertino for Oboe and Strings is a rather effective piece with plenty of charm.
> 
> The Ninth symphony sees Arnold attempting something far more serious than is usual for him. The work is largely spare and sombre. Almost attempting a late Mahler or Shostakovich intensity. I rather liked (if that is the right word) it!


That's a misconception many seem to have about Arnold. Sure, he wrote some "lightweight" stuff (e.g., his English, Scottish, and Cornish Dances), but all nine of his symphonies are serious utterances that, at their best, can have a staggering emotional impact. The last movement of the 9th, similar to the respective movement of Mahler's 9th in its bleakness, is a case in point.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony 0 and 00.*

I didn't expect to say this for No. 0, but this is impressive. The orchestra is full-sounding, and the recorded sound is very much alive.

So far, No. 00 is starting out equally as good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Langgaard String Quartet No 5 - Nightingale Quartet.


----------



## kyjo

sbmonty said:


>


I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed these melodic and inventive works. They surely deserve to be better-known!


----------



## Joe B

Interesting information paraphrased from the liner notes:
Zemlinsky was Eric's teacher until the age of 13. Zemlinsky used to give Eric his own works to critique, and found Eric's feedback to be just criticism. Zemlinsky then moved to Prague, so Eric began studying with Herman Gradener. Soon afterwards, Zemlinsky wrote Eric a note, which read, "Dear Eric, I hear you're studying with Gradener. Is he making any progress?"
Amazing that Korngold wrote this this trio at the age of 13.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## starthrower

Berlioz-The Damnation Of Faust
Conducted by Kent Nagano


----------



## Joe B

2nd listen:


----------



## pmsummer

ITALIAN MADRIGALS OF THE 14TH CENTURY
*Jacopo da Bologna*
Ensemble PAN
Project Ars Nova

_Ars Musici 
via 
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to John Adams' "Canticles of the Holy Wind", an interesting choral work:


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Works


----------



## bejart

Earlier today ---


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Järvi conducting; Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Simon Rattle - Mahler Symphony 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Strauss: Josephslegende/ Feuersnot/ Festmarsch in E flat major

Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear friends , followers, wanderers, readers, passionated listener, tonight.. yes tonight.. i'm revisiting ars antiqua greatest name, pre hildegard and pre Perotin composers.

*Let's time travel, togheter,, here the playlist of deprofundis for tonight:
The great release by Bayard label, Fulbert de Chartres (excellent album, mandatory)
Adémar de Chabbannes (qquite spîiritual & enchanting)
Pierre Abélard (once again Bayard label, good label)
*
And perhaps *Nokter Balbulus of St Gallens monastery Switzerland* hmm that good old music
also if insomnia dosen't leave me alone like tonight:

*Hermann der Lamme or Heinrich von miessen, *perhaps the album* Insula Felix conducted by mister stefan Morent*.

Goodnight and that iit for post tonight.take care and listen to the music :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Rosamunde, D797

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Ernst Senff Choir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jacck

over the last couple of days, I listened to 
*Elgar symphony 1 and 2
several Schumann piano pieces - Waldszenen, Phantasie, Papillons, the 3 sonatas
Hummel - Septet in D minor
Koechlin - Le Buisson Ardent*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Ravel and Debussy survey with the former's brace of excellent one-acters.

_L'heure espagnole (Spanish Time)_ - 'comédie musicale' in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain (a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand), after his play of the same name] (1907-09):
_L'enfant et les sortilèges (The Child and the Sorceries)_ - 'fantaisie lyrique' in two parts [Libretto: (Sidonie-Gabrielle) Colette] (1920-25):


----------



## Captainnumber36

New World Symphony, no. 9.


----------



## deprofundis

*Good morning folks,, im receiving a guest iit's 5.am, hhe promess to bring souppe has breakfast im starving,while ii will provided ciiggies for him,, we will be listening to Harpiscords work of Louis Couperin, both cd naxos glenn wilson and another, that canadian or quebecer hospitality yes sir*


----------



## Rogerx

Miceál O'Rourke (piano) performing; John Field - The Complete Nocturnes


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano)& Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet performing:

Mozart - Music for Piano and Wind Quintet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

This one first thing. Kuchar isnt as convincing as Bakels but still a great reading of these symphonies.


----------



## chill782002

Gliere - Symphony No 2

Sir Edward Downes / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1991

Gliere's Symphony No 3 ("Ilya Muromets") seems to be his best-known work but his second symphony is my favourite. A wonderful piece, highly melodic and inventive.


----------



## Rogerx

Markand Thakar conducting; Pleyel - Symphonies Concertantes

David Perry (violin) & Victoria Chiang (viola), Isabella Lippi (violin)

Baltimore Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

I like this disc. Lovely recordings.


----------



## Guest

Wellesz Symphony No 1.










Utterly superb. I've left some impressions of the work on the "blown away" thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Dvorak chamber music. The mature piano quartet (Op. 87) and piano quintet (Op. 81) from this 9 CD bargain set (highly recommended for many of the performances on it).


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> More Dvorak chamber music. The mature piano quartet (Op. 87) and piano quintet (Op. 81) from this 9 CD bargain set (highly recommended for many of the performances on it).
> 
> View attachment 106017


I have at least half of that set in individual releases. Superb stuff. The Bartok Concerto disc is my favorite of that repertoire.


----------



## Merl

Lots of symphonies today. This killer has just finished.


----------



## kyjo

*Larsson - Symphony no. 1:*









A youthful work brimming with freshness, vitality, and folksiness. It's the ultimate feel-good music!

*Ornstein - Piano Quintet:*









WOW! What an absolutely exhilarating work! I think Amazon reviewer Hexameron does an excellent job of describing it, so I'll quote him/her:

"Although the Piano Quintet (1927) is stripped of tone clusters and atonal experiments, it is anything but conservative. Ornstein may have tempered his avant-garde spirit, but the modernism of Prokofiev and Stravinsky looms over this epic and grandiose work, which often sounds like a piano concerto arranged for piano quintet. Ornstein blends tonal hyper-Romantic writing and Eastern inflections with jagged dissonance and asymmetrical meter. His themes are lush and memorable; his rhythms absolutely toe-tapping. The opening "Allegro barbaro" for example, juxtaposes a blistering Stravinskyan rhythmic and percussive drive with rich Eastern modal lines carried by the strings. By contrast, the "Andante lamentoso" is inward and meditative with many outbreaks of expressive lyricism in the strings. The overall frenzied energy level of the quintet resumes in the finale marked "Allegro agitato." Once again, Ornstein fuses heart-on-sleeve lyricism with biting dissonance and futurist rhythm; a cross between Rachmaninov and Antheil. The mood and tempo fluctuate constantly in this finale, but the most arresting moments are when Ornstein unleashes fast repeated chords and thunderous climaxes."

I'll add that the ending is tremendously moving as well. The overall language of the work reminded me quite a bit of another masterful piano quintet written in the 1920s by an American composer of Jewish heritage - Bloch's 1st.

*Giannini - Symphony no. 3 for band:*









I'm currently in the process of familiarizing myself more with the wind band repertoire. This work is often cited as one of the most important 20th century works for the medium, and it's not hard to see why. It's full of great tunes and rhythmic drive.

*Sallinen - Symphony no. 4:*









This is a really strong and imaginative work by one of my favorite living composers. Sallinen's orchestration, particularly his use of percussion, it utterly spellbinding and darkly magical. There's not a single weak moment in this work. Strongly recommended!

*Bloch - Violin Sonata no. 1:*









A large-scale sonata which displays all the typical Bloch trademarks of searing drama and mysterious lyrical poetry.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have at least half of that set in individual releases. Superb stuff. The Bartok Concerto disc is my favorite of that repertoire.


Yes - a great set of recordings. The Bartoks are indeed great but these are a set of works I have many favourite recordings of.


----------



## Enthusiast

After having my heart well stirred by Dvorak I thought something a little different was in order.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR performing Schumann-Konzertstuck and the 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New listening project for myself: Symphonies by Peter Maxwell Davies, a longtime favorite composer. The one I've heard the most lately, is his 10th and last. For a long time I only had his 3rd on CD, but now I have spotify and youtube, where I just heard no. 9 live with the Helsinki phil. I will hear them all the coming days/evenings, then pick one to really get to know better. I'm sure this will chase away any catchy melody my mind has hooked on to


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rattle: Mahler Symphony 1


----------



## Fredx2098

Britten: Quartettino, 2nd movement

I heard this randomly on my new shortwave radio (which I didn't get for listening, but for making experimental music), and I found it extremely beautiful. It just reinforces my love for quiet dissonant chamber music.


----------



## Joe B

Believed to be the largest harpsichord ever made, the Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill has a sound unique in the world of harpsichord recordings. The instrument sounds massive and the action nimble. Newman's playing is outstanding.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director

_Blue Heron_


----------



## Fredx2098

Joe B said:


> Believed to be the largest harpsichord ever made, the Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill has a sound unique in the world of harpsichord recordings. The instrument sounds massive and the action nimble. Newman's playing is outstanding.


That instrument looks fascinating. I want to hear how it sounds. Does is have both a lower and higher range than a normal harpsichord? Especially for Scarlatti that would be very interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4, Original Version
*

I'm a big fan of the revised version, but I've been encouraged by others at TC to listen to the original version. So far, I have Inbal and Nagano, which are, respectively, okay and nice. But Simone Young is different. I don't know what she's doing, but this recording is really keeping my attention.


----------



## endelbendel

Lars Vogt Mozart, especially the Fantasies.
Best. Profound.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 2 again, Rattle.


----------



## Joe B

Fredx2098 said:


> That instrument looks fascinating. I want to hear how it sounds. Does is have both a lower and higher range than a normal harpsichord? Especially for Scarlatti that would be very interesting.


Fred,
Liner notes: 
"The Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Grand Rapids instrument maker Keith Hill and Philip Tyre may be the largest harpsichord ever built. Three-manual (keyboard) instruments were very rare during the Baroque Period and they are rare today, although some do exist both in Europe and the United States. But this instrument, which measures 10 feet, 9 1/2 inches, will challenge any of its peers to match the majestic depth and variety of tone.
The harpsichord has five sets of strings. Each of the tree manuals has its own 8' set at concert pitch. The middle manual also controls a 4' set (one octave higher) and the lower manual controls a 16' set (one octave lower). Two of the 8' sets and the 16' set are buffed.
The 63 keys in each manual are covered with cow bone. The soundboard is European spruce, the spine is white pine, and the case is poplar."


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> *Ornstein - Piano Quintet:*
> 
> View attachment 106025
> 
> 
> WOW! What an absolutely exhilarating work! I think Amazon reviewer Hexameron does an excellent job of describing it, so I'll quote him/her:
> 
> "Although the Piano Quintet (1927) is stripped of tone clusters and atonal experiments, it is anything but conservative. Ornstein may have tempered his avant-garde spirit, but the modernism of Prokofiev and Stravinsky looms over this epic and grandiose work, which often sounds like a piano concerto arranged for piano quintet. Ornstein blends tonal hyper-Romantic writing and Eastern inflections with jagged dissonance and asymmetrical meter. His themes are lush and memorable; his rhythms absolutely toe-tapping. The opening "Allegro barbaro" for example, juxtaposes a blistering Stravinskyan rhythmic and percussive drive with rich Eastern modal lines carried by the strings. By contrast, the "Andante lamentoso" is inward and meditative with many outbreaks of expressive lyricism in the strings. The overall frenzied energy level of the quintet resumes in the finale marked "Allegro agitato." Once again, Ornstein fuses heart-on-sleeve lyricism with biting dissonance and futurist rhythm; a cross between Rachmaninov and Antheil. The mood and tempo fluctuate constantly in this finale, but the most arresting moments are when Ornstein unleashes fast repeated chords and thunderous climaxes."
> 
> I'll add that the ending is tremendously moving as well. The overall language of the work reminded me quite a bit of another masterful piano quintet written in the 1920s by an American composer of Jewish heritage - Bloch's 1st.


Listening to it right now. It sounds truly singular and marvelous. There is a sort of mysticism mixed with turbulent passages that make the work absolutely irresistible, not to mention those wit rhythms. I also perceive an exotic air, apparently from the Middle East, which is quite sensuous. It exceeded my expectations. Thanks for reminding me of it!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ott: Chopin Waltzes


----------



## Joe B

*Program:*
DIOGO de CONCEICAO - Battle on the Fifth Tone
JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH - Capriccio "On the Departure to Distant Climes of His Dearly Beloved Brother" BWV 992
MICHEL CORETTE - Grand Chorus with Thunder
GUISEPPE GHERARDESCHI - Sonata for Organ in the Guise of a Military Band Which Plays a March
LOUIS-JAMES-ALFRED LEFEBURE-WELY - Bolero de Concert; elevation
LOUIS VIERNE - On The Rhine; Gargoyles and Chimeras
CAMILLE SAINT-SAENS - Prelude and Fugue in C Major op. 109
LEO SOWERBY - Carillon
MARCEL DUPRE - Carillon op. 27 no. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - Ignaz Pleyel

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 3, Rattle.


----------



## bejart

From today's selections ---


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight folks the thematiic foor the currently listening is american master,: Paull Creston,Ives, Ruggles, an my memory blank out wait...nnnone the less Roger Session.What about it folks nice program for the night, im not sleeping until dawn, im a vampire , now please dont tell anyone (just kidding) :lol:

Igot used to stay awake during the night so, until dawn no sleep, on whit the music,wright now im into Paul Creston, i most thanks TC menber SONNET for is subjection ,Creston is wonderful, perhaps if iim still awakke at 6 a.m i wwill listen to Hovhaness super delios(label) souble cds.

Good night folks ,from everywhere , friends , followers, in brritain, usa, france,italy ,germany, holland, japan,canada, ect take good care and feed you brain cells whit classical music.

:tiphat:


----------



## kyjo

*Saint-Saens - Suite algerienne:*









This delightful suite probably falls under the category of "light music", but none the worse for that. It's easy to see why the rousing final "March militaire francaise" has become a standalone hit!

*Finzi - Romance for string orchestra:*









This is one of the most achingly beautiful pieces of music I know. It can't fail to bring a tear or two to my eye whenever I hear it.

*Gulda - Concerto for Cello and Winds (Andreas Brantelid/members of the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ivan Meylemans):*






Now, THIS is a fun piece of music if there ever was one! It's quite eclectic and often humorous, but contains some passages of real beauty as well. The first movement contains rhythmic rock music influences, the second is a beautiful tribute to the German Romantic tradition of Schumann and Brahms, the third (cadenza) pokes fun at "modernist" music, the fourth is a stately "ancient" minuet, and the fifth is a laugh-out-loud evocation of a Bavarian folk band, replete with a virtuosic, etude-like solo cello part and a schmaltzy, Kreisler-esque secondary theme. Now if that ain't eclectic, I don't know what is! But trust me, it's bound to but a smile on anyone's face. I can say with all honestly that it's become one of my top 10 favorite cello concerti!

*Kodaly - Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song "The Peacock":*









A delightful and atmospheric orchestral showpiece (in the best sense of the word). I particularly liked the magically mysterious variations in the center of the work.

*Martinu - Cantata "Czech Rhapsody" for baritone, chorus, orchestra, and organ:*









Written in 1918, this epic work hardly sounds at all like Martinu's mature style. It's a fervently nationalistic work with a riveting orchestral introduction, stirring vocal solos, and touching, hymn-like choral passages. Unmissable!


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky (cello) perfotming; Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in A minor-Cello Concerto in B minor, -Cello Concerto in C minor etc.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral" 

Berlin Philharmonic / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Rogerx

Ma'alot Quartet with Markus Becker (piano), Nabil Shehata (double bass) performing; Onslow: Quintet & Sextet.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i could ain't sleep so i purchased an itune cards 25$, Here are my currently listening hmm?
*Ludus Danielis BnF label* (old school of the play of daniel sweet)
Correa de Arauxo (great organist the album cost pennies real cheap to buy and real decent) Montserrat Torrent (1996)

So hhow ffishing for album , i caught big one hey...: tiphat:

*P.s suprise i almost forgot i bought a missa of Guillaume Dufay i did noi had , missa Sancti Jacobi 2001 Rebbeca Steward & capella prathensis (this gotta be good hmm..)*


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread it's Walter's magical Mahler 1st this morning. There are few better recordings of one of my favourite symphonies. Glorious stuff. Might even leave it going and do the 2nd too.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Inspired by another thread it's Walter's magical Mahler 1st this morning. There are few better recordings of one of my favourite symphonies. Glorious stuff. Might even leave it going and do the 2nd too.
> 
> View attachment 106049


thought I would join the 'MMF' (Merl Mahler Fest) with Bernstein and the Concertgebouw performing the 1st Symphony.

I am well aware that many see Mahler as a harbringer of the 'modern', the 20th century in a musical context but whenever I listen to this work I always sense a continuity with Schubert's later symphonies!


----------



## Enthusiast

More Dvorak quartets (numbers 8 and 12) from this excellent cheap set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New listening project for myself: Symphonies by Peter Maxwell Davies, a longtime favorite composer. The one I've heard the most lately, is his 10th and last. For a long time I only had his 3rd on CD, but now I have spotify and youtube, where I just heard no. 9 live with the Helsinki phil. I will hear them all the coming days/evenings, then pick one to really get to know better. I'm sure this will chase away any catchy melody my mind has hooked on to


It would be nice if someone could complete the cycle by recording symphonies 7-9.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets.


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - La Mer

Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1962


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445)/ Benda, Franz: Concerto in E minor/Frederick II: Flute Concerto No.3 /Quantz: Flute Concerto in G major
Patrick Gallois (flute)

Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scott's "Piano Trio No. 1":


----------



## Enthusiast

And now two of Martinu's lovely quartets (4 and 6) from the same set as my earlier Dvorak listening.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Vasks

An expansive piece


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastian Bohren (violin) performing; Bach: Violin Sonata & Partitas, BWV 1004-1006


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 7 by Peter Maxwell Davies. I feel this music is very "romantic" and evocative.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Sonata

*Diana Damrau: Meyerbeer-Grand Opera*
Strongly recommended, best recital disc I've heard in some time. Damrau is becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## Jacck

*Sibelius - Kullervo*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

For the second day running, a 20th century composition I have not heard before, Simpson Symphony No 2. (Last time it was Wellesz Symphony No 1)










A well crafted piece, but this time no mention in the "blown away" thread.

I enjoyed the Simponson piece, but unlike the Wellesz piece, it did not seem to portray a convincing sequence of moods. Hard to put my finger on what it was that went so right in the Wellesz piece that didn't go right here. Anyway, interesting enough that I will listen again before forming an opinion of it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> thought I would join the 'MMF' (Merl Mahler Fest) with Bernstein and the Concertgebouw performing the 1st Symphony.


Lol, Jim, although I wasn't aware that I'd started the 'MMF' I continued it before with Honeck's excellent 4th


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Baldur's Dreams. Soloists, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bruce

*Szymanowski and Copland*

Today I'm listening to two piano sonatas, one by Szymanowski and the other by Copland. The Szymanowski Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 21 (which I think is one of the greatest sonatas of the 20th century) is played by Gajusz Kęska. He takes the tempos a little brisker than I'm used to, but his articulation and phrasing are so clear that he's totally convincing.









And a marvelous Copland performance by Leon Fleisher


----------



## kyjo

Fredx2098 said:


> Britten: Quartettino, 2nd movement
> 
> I heard this randomly on my new shortwave radio (which I didn't get for listening, but for making experimental music), and I found it extremely beautiful. It just reinforces my love for quiet dissonant chamber music.


I was impressed by the quality of this early work. It certainly transcends its diminutive title!


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> Listening to it right now. It sounds truly singular and marvelous. There is a sort of mysticism mixed with turbulent passages that make the work absolutely irresistible, not to mention those wit rhythms. I also perceive an exotic air, apparently from the Middle East, which is quite sensuous. It exceeded my expectations. Thanks for reminding me of it!


So glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto for Vio. & St. Quartet; 4 Chamber Works. Hoelscher.... (CPO)


----------



## Malx

First listen through to a new acquisition one of a number of discs I bought from MDT as they have a sale on ECM New Series items some at very attractive prices.

Duo Gazzana:
Schnittke - Suite in the Old Style
Poulenc - Sonata for Violin & Piano
Silvestrov - Hommage a J.S.B.
Walton - Toccata for Violin and Pianoforte.
Dallapiccola - Tartiniana seconda.

An interesting and varied selection of pieces the most modern of which hark back to an earlier style.


----------



## Malx

Continuing with new ECM New Series discs:

Miranda Cuckson, Violin & Blair McMillen, Piano.

Bartok - Sonata No 2 Sz 76
Schnittke - Sonata No 2 "Quasi una sonata"
Lutoslawski - Partita for Violin and Piano.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Heures Persanes. Henck (Wergo)


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations* Glenn Gould on Sony








This is the 1981 recording. And it's a fascinating account. The Goldberg Variations is one of those works I seem to have many versions of - around ten or so. But you just can't have too many Goldberg's in your collection, can you?


----------



## Malx

Yet more ECM New Series music:

Tre Voci (Marina Piccinini, Flute - Kim Kashkashian, Viola - Sivan Magen, Harp)

Takemitsu - And then I knew 'twas wind.
Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp.
Gubaidulina - Garden of Joys and Sorrows.

This includes my first Takemitsu piece - another composer to investigate!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #4:










Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: The Sixteen
Conductor: Harry Christophers
Composer: *Agostino Steffani*
Recording: May 2009, St. Silas the Martyr Church, Kentish Town, London
Format: CD (DDD-2017)
Label: Brilliant (courtesy of The Sixteen Productions, Ltd.)


----------



## haydnguy

Ferrara Ensemble
Crawford Young


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Listening to CD #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Program: Stabat Mater
> Performers: The Sixteen
> Conductor: Harry Christophers
> Composer: Agostino Steffani
> Recording: May 2009, St. Silas the Martyr Church, Kentish Town, London
> Format: CD (DDD-2017)
> Label: Brilliant (courtesy of The Sixteen Productions, Ltd.)


Continuing with the same disc:

Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: Francesca Boncompagni (soprano), Ensemble Symposium
Conductor: N/A
Composer: *Luigi Boccherini*
Recording: 8-10 January 2016, Seminario Vescovile de Piacenza, Italy
Format: CD (DDD-2017)
Label: Brilliant


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Assorted Piano Works by Mozart performed by Horowitz; his Mozart is very clever and playful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is well done, but I'm afraid Jochum has spoiled me.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphony 21 - Adam Fischer


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "The Firebird" (1910, full ballet version):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphony 24 - Adam Fischer


----------



## Captainnumber36

Schoenburg Piano Music - Pollini


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8.


----------



## deprofundis

*Arauxo* brand new album on brilliant release today july 27, it's wonderfull, what a genieous of an organist, thanks you Brilliant Classical for this ''sweet'' offering.,, thank you Fransco Cera for a peerless performance..Goodnight folks

On a non-classical issue i bought* Zeni Geva* 4 song ''Implosion e.p, i allready had the single and Freedom Bondage album long time ago, on a new zealaand label blackhole.

:tiphat:


----------



## kyjo

*Novák - Violin Sonata:*









A dramatic and passionately lyrical sonata. Highly recommended!

*Bennett - Suite of Old American Dances:*









How delightful this is! A tuneful, toe-tapping slice of Americana.

*Hartmann - Symphony no. 4 for string orchestra:*









Like Pettersson or Weinberg, Hartmann's music can be rather unremittingly dour in mood, but still manages to make a powerful impact. In this work, Hartmann manages to create a full orchestral sound with only string instruments.

*Dvořák - String Quartet no. 13 in G major:*









I originally started listening to the Emerson's recording, but after the first movement I switched to the Pavel Haas' recording, which is much more to my taste. This is such a masterful quartet, full of life, energy, pathos (in the magnificent slow movement), and brilliant part-writing. Might I add that Dvořák's sense of harmony in this quartet is at its most advanced and remarkable - the modulations are simply effortless and superb!

*Alfvén - Symphony no. 2:*









The first movement of this symphony is wonderful, full of freshness and great tunes. Unfortunately, the rest of the symphony is rather disappointing, not least the banal, academic fugal finale (although it does, interestingly, end the work in the parallel minor - D minor).


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano) performing; Hummel - Piano Works


----------



## Rogerx

Urs Schneider conducting; Raff: Symphonies Nos. 8 and 9

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 2 by Peter Maxwell Davies. Heard some of them now, no. 9, 6, 7 & 1. Why did I choose that order? I lost track...Think I heard no. 5 too...Have to do it again and see if my brain remembers


----------



## Merl

Some excellent Dvorak to wash that awful Gorecki nonsense out of my head.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Kreutzer Sonata

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Prague Philharmonia.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 3 by "Max"


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Some excellent Dvorak to wash that awful Gorecki nonsense out of my head.
> View attachment 106082


Exactly why I chose to give the Gorecki a miss Merl - I usually find some J.S.Bach cleanses beautifully!

Thread duty:

Shostakovich, Cello Sonata - Trule Mork & Lars Vogt.
A wonderful work that I hadn't really came across until fairly recently, making up for that now - this recording is frequently visiting my player.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Exactly why I chose to give the Gorecki a miss Merl - I usually find some J.S.Bach cleanses beautifully!


I still can't get those relentless chugging horns out of my head..........more Dvorak needed.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Peter Jablonski (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kronos Quartet 25th Anniversary Box, CD2, Benshoof, Piazolla, excellent stuff.


----------



## Jacck

*Anton Bruckner - Mass No. 2 in E minor WAB 27
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
Prokofiev - string quartet 1+2
Braga Santos - Symphony 4*


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier (tenor), András Schiff (piano) performing; Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte and more Lieder.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

So far, my impression is, it is nicely paced. I'm up to the slow movement, and it avoids lumbering and also avoids superficiality.


----------



## Vasks

_All Alberto_

*Ginastera - Cancion al Arbol del Olvido [arr. by Lehner] (Ocic/Challenge)
Ginastera - String Quartet #2 (Lyric/ASV)
Ginastera - Cello Concerto #1 (composer's wife/Pierian)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Sonata

Listening to *Bizet: Carmen. Leontyne Price* in the title role


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 53 'Waldstein', Op 54 & Op 57 'Appassionata' - Michael Korstick.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony / The Voyevoda, symphonic ballad Op. 78.

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Royal Fireworks Music, Original Version
*


----------



## Alfacharger

eljr said:


>


Must be Schmidt day!


----------



## millionrainbows

James Levine conducts 3 closely-related works.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished disc #8:








Serenade for Small Orchestra, Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra, Concerto for 28 Players


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure what to make of this. It is a longish piece - something over an hour - and not that much happens in it. And yet it has something. The first time I heard it I was fairly convinced I didn't like it but I am more open to it now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony to the Max...no. 5 now.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## BiscuityBoyle

"Here, surely, is a classic recording, one of calibre and status for all time. Rarely can a great artist have declared his love with such touching candour. By his own admission Gilels discovered in Grieg's Lyric Pieces a "whole world of intimate feeling" and at the 1974 sessions fought tirelessly to capture their intricate mix of innocence and experience. The results are of an unblemished purity, grace and contained eloquence."

Bryce Morrison being right for once, even if it has to be couched in his "intro to elocution" prose.


----------



## Merl

Sod it. Finishing off with more Dvorak. Love this 5th symphony performance by Neumann. It doesn't beat Rowicki in this symphony but it's great, still.


----------



## Enthusiast

The three Op.2 sonatas from a set that (unusually for me) comes close to being a clear favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bantock, A Hebridean Symphony*


----------



## eljr




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge*
Orchestral songs, 1901-1934
Serenade, H.23
The Pageant of London, H.98
A Royal Night of Variety, H.184
*Sarah Connolly, mezzo; Philip Langridge, tenor; BBC NO of Wales, Richard Hickox
*[Chandos, 2012]

The final disc from the excellent Chandos box set of Frank Bridge's orchestral works. I'd not paid much attention to the intriguing and subtle songs before - I think Bridge's songs may be worth investigating further.










*
Bartok*
Complete Solo Piano Works, CD 7
3 Burlesques, BB.55
7 Sketches, BB.54
15 Hungarian Peasant Songs, BB.79
Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, BB.83
10 Easy Piano Pieces, BB.51*
Zoltan Kocsis, piano* [Decca, compilation 2000]

I've said before that I tend to work through box sets very slowly - I can't remember when I opened this one, some time after Christmas, I think. This is another fine volume of Bartok piano works, previously unknown to me.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Quintet for piano and strings; Ballade for flute and pian; Sonata for violin and piano; Ballade for cello and piano; Quatre sonnets a Cassandre. Britten-Pears Ensemble (ASV)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Songs of Farewell*

Sir Malcolm Sergeant and the Royal Phil/Choral Society.

I can't understand a word of what they're singing, but I don't care; the music is like sitting under a cool waterfall in a forest with nymphs and dryads tickling my feet.

This is overall a nicely done box set. It has all the Beecham stereo recordings, which are essential, and 17 other disks in great sound. And, seriously, Delius is all about great sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3
*

More music inspired by the Lush Music thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

Unlike the Haas work I listened to earlier these pieces are full of incident and invention.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Selection of Preludes and Fugues plus a Caprice and Toccata and Fugue* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Disc 2 from this 2 CD set, which includes several Preludes and Fugues from Books 1 and 2.

Old school performances from an undoubted master pianist. A thumbs up from me!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Acad. de Geneve/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The three Op.2 sonatas from a set that (unusually for me) comes close to being a clear favourite.
> 
> View attachment 106097


Aaargh - I don't need more Beethoven sonata sets so why am I tempted?


----------



## Malx

Via spotify:

Very evocative of Istanbul - a city I have visited only the once but a place with a unique feel to it.


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*

It is a long time ago that I listened to these preludes.I'm careful with this treasure.
I enjoy it inmensely.


----------



## Rambler

*Organ Works of J.S. Bach* Gillian Weir on Priory









This 2 CD set is my most recent organ CD purchase. It's played on the Bach organ of the Thomaskirche Lepzig, so this is I suppose is as close as we can get to authentic Bach sounding organ. It consists of the 18 Leipzig Chorale Preludes plus a Fantasia, Trio Sonata, Prelude and Fugue and Toccata and Fugue.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Works for Saxophone. Bornkamp (ottavo)


----------



## deprofundis

*You guys here what im currently listening, i bought , the lastest Frescobaldi on brilliant , it's a box-set 316 track this is unreal legit download 15.99$ wwoooaw iii, no you dont get it i ment WOAW(in majuscule)l letters.You not only get organ but harpiscords and missa , this is unreal, i love yah brilliant classical!
*
I would like to send grreting and regards too friends , followers, readers out there,, and common grab this 2011 release iit's so fantastiic, a blessing.

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 6 by Davies the Max. Is there a fitting style to describe his music?


----------



## Malx

J.S.Bach, English Suites Nos 2, 4 & 5 - Blandine Rannou.
Superb playing on a super sounding harpsichord.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 27 - Gulda, Vienna PO, Abbado.


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphony No. 5 In B Flat, D.485 / Symphony No. 8 In B Minor, D.759 ("Unfinished")
Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic, Columbia Symphony
CBS Classics ‎- CBS 61033, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, UK, 1974.


----------



## elgar's ghost

First listen to a long-desired Alfred Schnittke gap-filler which I was fortunate enough to snare for about £8 inc. P & P.

The plot, centred around a couple who are forced to take in an uncommunicative inmate from the local asylum who, after a quiet start, wreaks havoc both physically and psychologically, can possibly be described as a Gogol-esque absurdist cautionary tale with a side-order of sex, degradation, abortion and murder for good measure. The sleeve notes state that it was a surreal reflection on some of the more negative aspects of what was Soviet life - I think I'll need to find out more in order to get my head around that one.

_Zhizn s idiotom (Life with an Idiot)_ - opera [Libretto: Viktor Erofeyev, after his own short story] (1991-92):


----------



## Guest

I couldn't find a better image, and it's too much trouble to take a picture and transfer it, so deal with it!  Jean Guillou plays three works by Messiaen and one of his own, "Sinfonietta." The latter is disappointingly lightweight compared to his other works that I've heard.










I bought that LP and this one at the California Audio Show yesterday. I've read nothing but rave reviews about both the playing and sound--it's often touted as one of the finest piano recordings ever made. I wouldn't got that far, but it's enjoyable. Due to the 45 rpm side length limitations, the Liszt Sonata is divided into two sides.


----------



## Rmathuln

JS Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book I
Sviatoslav Richter 04/1969 - in 2015 Russian remaster


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir, BWV 687*
Gillian Weir

This was a Rambler recommendation, and I like it. The organ sounded much different on BWV 767, but it sounds fantastic on this track.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Handel: Messiah


----------



## bejart

From yesterday ---


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major /Quatuor à Cordes en Si /Mineur, Op. 33/String Quartet, Op. 76.


----------



## haydnguy

CD#1 of 5 "The Ligeti Project"

Gyorgy Ligeti

1. *Melodien*(1971) for orchestra
*Chamber Concerto* for 13 instrumentalists(1969-70)

Schonberg Ensemble - Reinbert de Leeuw

2. *Piano Concerto*(1985-88)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard - piano

3. *Mysteries of the Macabre*(1974-77;1991) - Peter Masseurs, trumpet

Asko Ensemble / Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.15 in D Minor, KV 421

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Horst Stein conducting; Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conduting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7.


----------



## deprofundis

Here the program for tonight, ancien lore once againn
Ockeghem: missa Cuiuviis Toni on the great label AE (AEON) whit two cds, masses and the motetd so fameous for Ockeghem ''intermerata dei Mater''.

*Second album perform buy Gothic Voice :Lancaster and Valois,, french & english music featuring strangers of mine : Johannes Cesaris, De nicolas Sturgeon?
*and partial album, dosen't coun't as actual purchased but i purchased two unknow classical composers ,just like the affored menttion compositer whit outsider obscur 13-14th century on a record of Chrystophorus, whit odd old franch name,: Brunel de Tours and De Gontiiers de Soignies & Jaques de Cysoing,., even i did not knew these gentelmens whit all modesty.


----------



## Jacck

*Dutilleux - piano sonata* - this is a fantastic sonata, one of my favorites among 20th century piano sonatas
*Brahms - piano sonata 3 (Kissin)*
*Mozart K332 (Pires)*- I quite enjoy Mozart's piano sonatas. Sometimes they contain his annoying clichés too, but it is tolerable and I am able to elevate myself over it. But I've yet to start liking his symphonies (even the Jupiter) which I find myself unable to love, or even like. 
*Elgar - symphony 1 *- I am starting to get into Elgar, so in the last couple of days, I listened to his symphonies several times and I am starting to really enjoy those
*Josquin des Prés - Missa L'Homme Armé*


----------



## Guest

Listened to Simpson's second symphony for a second and third time. It is starting to get through to me.










In this music, at least, I am recognizing Simpson as more of a "classicist" than a "romantic" and it is dense music with rapidly shifting moods. But in the end I feel I have come to terms with it and enjoyed it a lot. The vivacious finale is particularly effective.


----------



## Rogerx

Mikhail Pletnev conducting; Chopin: Piano concertos etc.

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Aaargh - I don't need more Beethoven sonata sets so why am I tempted?


Aside from this set being a favourite (in a crowded field) for many people it may also be a little different in that she plays a Bosendorfer rather than a Steinway. It is an extraordinary set. Even though I have a good few sets this is the one I am most likely to play. You could download the whole thing from the Presto site for less than £10 for FLAC!


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Symphony no. 6 by Davies the Max. Is there a fitting style to describe his music?


I know! I enjoy these symphonies but am never sure where to file them in my mind.


----------



## Guest

Stanford, Symphony No 2, "Elegaic" Handley










This is _very_ conventional music. Well crafted, but unmemorable.


----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwistle, Night's Black Bird - Halle Orchestra, Ryan Wiggleswade.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> How about file under M.
> M for music, Maxwell Davis & mandatory....


I don't think my mind's filing system is alphabetical!


----------



## Malx

Maxwell Davies, Symphony No 10 - LSO, Pappano.


----------



## Malx

Via Spotify - Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109 & No 21 Op 53 'Waldstein' - Annie Fischer.

After Enthusiast's comments regarding Annie Fischer's Beethoven I thought it would be a good idea to sample the set. The two sonatas I listened to tend to be my reference sonatas and Fischer didn't disappoint - nothing overtly showy, delicate where required in Op 109 and robust enough in the Waldstein without resorting to bombast.
The cost of the physical discs, my preference, is beyond my budget for yet another set of Beethoven sonatas, so the download compromise is under consideration.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner*
Motets
*Choir of St. Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh, RSAMD Brass; Duncan Ferguson
*[Delphian, 2011]










*
Boccherini*
String Quartets Op. 8/6, Op. 26/4, Op. 32/5, Op. 33/5 and Op. 44/4
*Apponyi Quartet* [Ars Musici, 1993/2009]










Relaxed Sunday morning listening on the first cool, wet day here for more than a month. Although I've enjoyed having my breakfast in the garden, it has become rather parched and the rain is much needed.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Harrison Birtwistle, Night's Black Bird - Halle Orchestra, Ryan Wiggleswade.
> 
> View attachment 106112


Wonderful record. The one that "broke" Birtwistle for me. I suddenly didn't understand why I had thought him difficult.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 5 from this excellent set.


----------



## Enthusiast

When I participate in any of the games I try to sample via Spotify many of the works I don't know. Usually, I confess, I don't stay the course - I abandon the work after five minutes or so. This is what I do if I find the music predictable or dull. It isn't fair but there is so much music and so few hours to the day. But I am staying listening to this one: the Piano Concerto is in a game - it'll get a vote from me tomorrow - but I'm listening to the whole album. I like it so much that I wonder if it will repay multiple hearings.


----------



## Rogerx

Petersen Quartett performing; Mozart: 3 Prussian Quartets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dick Cartwright's two shorter operas today.

_Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (1840-41 - rev. bet. 1842-60):


_Das Rheingold_ - opera in one act/four scenes [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (1851-54):


----------



## Rogerx

Donald Runnicles conducting; Wagner arias

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Markus Brück (bass-baritone)

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Judith

For Sunday morning "brunch" it's Brahms Symphony no 4 which is my favourite Brahms Symphony. Performed by Riccardo Muti and Philadelphia Orchestra which is the best recording that I have heard. Vibrant and perfect tempo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> The cost of the physical discs, my preference, is beyond my budget for yet another set of Beethoven sonatas, so the download compromise is under consideration.


I thought the same thing, and I did the same thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Halfway through, this is a nice, spacious recording, played with sensitivity and nonforced momentum.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Emanuel Ax (piano), Young Uck Kim (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello) performing; Dvorák: Piano Trios.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Via Spotify - Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109 & No 21 Op 53 'Waldstein' - Annie Fischer.
> 
> After Enthusiast's comments regarding Annie Fischer's Beethoven I thought it would be a good idea to sample the set. The two sonatas I listened to tend to be my reference sonatas and Fischer didn't disappoint - nothing overtly showy, delicate where required in Op 109 and robust enough in the Waldstein without resorting to bombast.
> The cost of the physical discs, my preference, is beyond my budget for yet another set of Beethoven sonatas, so the download compromise is under consideration.
> 
> View attachment 106114


I'm in the same boat,I just looked for this set and the lowest price is much too high.
Why it is so expensive?
I wait for a new edition for an affordable price.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard this for the first time last year and immediately liked it. This is maybe the 3rd time and it makes me still think of the ocean.


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Symphony No 2

Wilhelm Furtwangler / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded live at the Musikverein, Vienna, January 28, 1945


----------



## Vasks

_Melodiya mania_

*Prokofiev - Overture on Hebrew Themes (Svetlanov)
Kholminov - Symphonic Poem: Born by the Storm (Dudarova)
Petrov - Poem for Strings, Organ, Trumpet and Percussion (Yansons)*


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): String Sonata in D Major, Op.1, No.12

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elzabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## Vasks

Traverso said:


> I'm in the same boat,I just looked for this set and the lowest price is much too high.
> Why it is so expensive?
> I wait for a new edition for an affordable price.


I have been waiting nearly a decade for the price to be reasonable...sigh


----------



## agoukass

Domenico Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas, Vol. 4

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 105. Mathis, Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano trios - two by Schumann and one by Dvorak - from these excellent discs.


----------



## Guest

HIP purists would faint dead away after/while hearing this! Massive amounts of rubato, exaggerated dynamics, unusual tempi--you name it. In other words, it has a lot of personality! Great sound, too.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Symphony in A Major, Op.2, No.4

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.29 in E Minor, Op.90

Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus. Desnoues, et al. Orch. des Pays de Savoie/ Foster (Nazos)


----------



## bejart

Manuel Canales (1747-1786): String Quartet in C Major, Op.3, No.6

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Eva-Maria Roll, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Ulrike Mix, cello


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus. Desnoues, et al. Orch. des Pays de Savoie/ Foster (Nazos)


I note you play this set frequently Flavius.


----------



## Malx

From the Gustav Leonhardt box "The Edition".


----------



## Flavius

Caplet; Magnard: Quintets for flute, oboe clarinet, bassoon and piano. La Société des Vents de Montréal (CBC)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Cassation in E Flat

Masataka Murafushi leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Rambler

*Rosalyn Tureck plays Bach: The great solo works* on VAI Audio









This disk features the:
- Prelude & Fugue in B flat major
- Aria and Ten Variations in the Italian Style
- Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue
- Capriccio on the Departure of a Beloved Brother
- Fantasia in C minor
- Adagio in G major
- Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in D major.

I must say I find Rosalyn Tureck's Bach very enjoyable. I understand that Glen Gould was an admirer (admiration that wasn't reciprocated). It's certainly less mannered than Gould, and possibly lacks his wow factor, but I might actually prefer her Bach! Luckily I can enjoy both Gould and Tureck.


----------



## Flavius

Malx said:


> I note you play this set frequently Flavius.


Hi, Malx. I empathize with the German, French and English composers and painters, and writers, who lived through the 'great' War, for their sincerity and commitment. Many, of course, didn't survive. Those who did often had a profound religious conversion. As in an ancient time, art was a 'liturgical' act.


----------



## Ramiro

Coming back into the 'classical music' world after a very long vacation with two of my favourite pieces:

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
Leonard Bernstein/NYPO









Ravel - Piano Concerto in G Major
Martha Argerich
Claudio Abbado/BPO


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC OF SATIE
*Erik Satie*
Jean-Yves Thibaudet - piano

_Decca_


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations* Rosalyn Tureck (piano) on VAI Audio









One of my many recordings of the Goldbergs. And it's up there with the best!


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Etoiles; Oiseaux; Couleurs de la Cite Celeste. Crossley, London Sinfonietta/ Salonen (CBS)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Into the Stars":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1, Hurd's "Choral Music Volume 2" (a real gem):


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Préludes,4 Études de rythme, Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphonies 5 & 7:


----------



## WVdave

Isaac Stern
None But The Lonely Heart; Isaac Stern Plays Great Violin Favorites
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6496, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1963.


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120 

Yvonne Lefebure, piano


----------



## deprofundis

*Tonight lastest lisen, offerings , we have Pau van Nevel and is Huelgas Ensemble: Lamentation from renaissance, it conntain classical composer rather obscur Marbianus di Orto(i have the sound and fury of this but not lament), Tiburtio Massalino & the excellent polyphonist Robert White also Orlando di Lasso.Deuxio i will be listening to
Bnf oldies anthologie de musique russe vol.2, whit fameous russian*

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Ramiro

Again, easing in into the classical world, one of my favourites, but on a very different version (the only other I had listened to was the Boult version)









Holst - The Planets
Stokowski/LAPO


----------



## Jacck

some listening from yesterday
*Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius* - I listened to the whole work yesterday, mostly just on the musical level without bothering about the lyrics too much. Not bad. 
*Schubert - Mass No.6, D.950
Rachmaninov - The Isle of the Dead
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Wagner - Parcival Prelude*


----------



## deprofundis

*Im listening to Cesena dealing whit ars subtilior the voice or superbe by graindelavoix, excellent album, tonight i will re-vviisited my graindelavoix album a marathon until dawn, sinnce ii can sleep, i love graindelavoix i have them al, this is telling*.

:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

I've always loved Korngold's violin concerto but I never used to like Britten's vc much at all. However, in time I've come to appreciate it. This is a superb reading of both pieces. Maybe one day I might like some more of Britten's music (but for now a lot of it still leaves me cold).


----------



## Enthusiast

One more Dvorak trio from the Faust-Queyras-Melnikov team - this one earlier than the others but very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second instalment of the Ring cycle today.

_Die Walküre_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (1851-56):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New guitar music with quarter tones here. With score too, so you can whistle the melody :devil:


----------



## Rogerx

Kathryn Stott (piano), Christian Poltéra (cello) & Priya Mitchell (violin) performing; Fauré - Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 and Nocturne No.13.


----------



## Malx

Something youthful, bright and straight forward - from a box set I haven't visited for a good while.

Mozart, Symphony No 9 K 73 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Nabucco*, the *Gardelli* recording. I'm excited to give it a listen as I've been enjoying Tito Gobbi lately, and much has been made of Suliotis' Abigaille. Glad Spotify is allowing me to listen to a variety of recordings without draining my bank...though I'm still tempted to buy some of these recordings anyway!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "The Silken Ladder" (Karajan/Angel)
Schubert - Piano Trio #2 (Rubinstein-Szering-Gounier/RCA)
Tchaikovsky/Stokowski - Humoresque, Op. 10, No. 2 (Stokowski/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Geza Anda (piano and director) performing; Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 6, 17 and 21.

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Guest




----------



## Merl

More violin music for today and it's the incomparable Miss Kopatchinskaja and her very unique take on the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. A definite 'marmite' disc but one I particularly enjoy (well except for the pretentious and weird cover art). Otherwise this one's on fire.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg's Pelleas from this -









It often sounds like Elgar!


----------



## Guest

*Buxtehude*

I have just listened to the various recordings I have of the organ works of Buxtehude.
The recordings with Saorgin I have only a few days and the recordings with Foccroulle are also very recent.
Saorgin is the most exuberant with beautifully recorded organs, Foccroulle has risen in my appreciation after re-listening, a beautifully balanced performance with a lot of atmosphere and nicely recorded.
Harald Vogel is now my third choice, so I made a remarkable change in my appreciation.
The least of the four is Spang-Hanssen, still good but less convincing than Saorgin and Foccroulle.
The Harmonia Mundi recordings are in my opinion the most beautiful, not too spacious with lots of color and presence.
Foccroulle is perhaps the first recommendation but I would not want to miss Saorgin. It is a pleasure to listen to these recordings and as often is the case, it is good to have multiple recordings of the same work. (S)
I'm very glad with the Saorgin recordings wich are a feast for the ear. Foccroulle is my first recommendation but they lack a bit the splendour and brilliance of the Saorgin recordings.
Vogel is stiil very attractive but my personal choice is clear I hope. 
I CHANGE MY MIND MY FIRST CHOICE AND THE ONE CLOSEST TO MY HEART IS SAORGIN.


----------



## Malx

James MacMillan, Symphony No 2 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, MacMillan.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting; Prokofiev: Ivan The Terrible

Irina Chistjakova (contralto), Dmitry Stephanovich (bass)

Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, Yurlov State Capella, Children's Choir of Studio Vesna.


----------



## Madiel

what an amazing CD!!!
in my youth I idolized Liszt, nowadays I rarely listen to his music, a couple of months ago the CD coming every month with Diapason (French classical music magazine) included the Totentanz from this CD, I loved it and now I can say that the whole CD is magnificent, Cziffra was a true devil at the piano and all the works on this CD are top notch interpretations - and yes, I´d say that I still like showpieces


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 30 - Francois-Frederic Guy.









As a contrast, same sonata Glenn Gould.


----------



## Guest

Stunning sound and excellent playing on this Blu-ray audio disc. (It also offers videos of the artists performing--and three different mixes!)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le vin herbé. Piau, Davislim, Boehmert, Rias Kammerchor, Scharoun-Ensemble/ Reuss (hm)


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Ballades; Berceuse; Barcarolle: Scherzo No. 4 

Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

This is good, especially Chantefleurs et Chantefables.


----------



## Sonata

I've been listening to a lot of French opera lately:

*Gluck: Orphee et Eurydice, with Juan Diego Florez*








*
Offenbach: Les Contes D'Hoffman with Joan Sutherland*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

More Kopatchinskaja and it's this one. Very interesting disc which I only got a few weeks back. This is only the first time I've listened. Impressive.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

Today it has been

Brahms
Double Concerto 
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
ASMF

Franck
Symphony in D
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Sibelius
Symphony no 7
Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli 
From Box Set

Only got to know to know this lovely symphony recently as recommended by someone on Twitter. He was right. Full of melody in every movement.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Theseus Game from this -


----------



## Flavius

Debussy, Caplet, d'Indy, Schmitt and Ravel: Saxophone pieces. Delangle, Claude and Odile (BIS)


----------



## Ramiro

Again, continuing to listen without much planning, three pieces that I selected at random from the CD boxset that were completely new to me.









Gabrieli - Sonata pian' e forte
Stokowski/Symphony of the Air

Cesti - Tu mancavi a tormentarmi
Stokowski/Symphony of the Air

Respighi - Pini di Roma
Stokowski/Symphony of the Air


----------



## Guest

This release is fantastic, Orpheus, Danses concertante, Stravinsky, Orpheus chamber orchestra.










Two neo-classical works by Stravinsky that I have not heard before. Both full of striking rhythms, harmonies, melodies and wit. Audio is utterly superb and the playing is first rate. Really a fantastic disc.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Baron Scarpia said:


> This release is fantastic, Orpheus, Danses concertante, Stravinsky, Orpheus chamber orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two neo-classical works by Stravinsky that I have not heard before. Both full of striking rhythms, harmonies, melodies and wit. Audio is utterly superb and the playing is first rate. Really a fantastic disc.


Saturated Stravinsky...Me? "The Wedding" and "Renard the Fox". I will spin your neo-classical selections immediately after Renard the Fox finishes frolicking.


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Ramiro said:


> Again, continuing to listen without much planning, three pieces that I selected at random from the CD boxset that were completely new to me.
> 
> View attachment 106158
> 
> 
> Gabrieli - Sonata pian' e forte
> Stokowski/Symphony of the Air
> 
> Cesti - Tu mancavi a tormentarmi
> Stokowski/Symphony of the Air
> 
> Respighi - Pini di Roma
> Stokowski/Symphony of the Air


Taking the road less traveled? Sonic surprise...


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR performing Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Mealor's "Now sleeps the crimson petal" (4 songs) & "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Guest

Sublimely tasteful playing and beautifully recorded.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli, Op. 120 

Daniel Barenboim, piano 

Rec. 1966 (Westminster)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Still's "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Jaap van Zweden and the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

On the TT: An unlikely combo of instruments, but they work very nicely together--at least in a recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

A very impressive recording. The Corigliano sonata is fantastic, and what a monster it must be to play.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Ramiro

Keeping the strange mix and matches I like to do, here is another one:









Beethoven - Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Chailly/Gewandhaus Orchestra









Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Wislocki/Warsaw Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Kirill Kondrashin conducting; Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade & Borodin: Symphony No. 2

Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## bejart

Earlier today ---


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Beethoven......4th and 5th Piano Concertos-Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Arod and Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano) performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4 and

Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice).


----------



## Taplow

Bach: Konzerte für 2 Cembali
Andreas Staier, Robert Hill, Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Köln
Archiv: 419 256-2


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Taplow

The prolific son ...

















CPE Bach: Concertos and Symphonies
Reinhard Goebel: Berliner Barock Solisten
DHM: 88843004252
DHM: 88875083972


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello), Klara Wurtz (piano) performing; Kodály: Music for Cello.

Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8/Kodály: Sonatina for Cello and Piano/Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 4 etc


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart piano concertos - numbers 11, 17 and 19 - from this bargain set. These are wonderful accounts that can stand alongside any in this repertoire and above most and the set of 9 CDs sells for peanuts. It would be worth buying at two or three times the price.









I suspect I will end up spending much of the day with these CDs.


----------



## Merl

CD4 from this set. It's not the greatest recording from Supraphon but it's marvellously played. Violins yesterday, pianos today. Next I may play a combination of the two.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Merl

I changed my mind about playing more piano music and opted for this superb disc, which I found whilst thumbing through the CD racks. Haven't played this gem in a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Sutherland, Horne and Pavarotti: Live From Lincoln Centre

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Jake Gardner (baritone)

New York City Opera Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third instalment of the Ring cycle today.

_Siegfried_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1851-52 - music: 1856-71):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Overture to Adventure (Handley/Lyrita)
Tippett - Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (composer/Virgin)
Britten - Pslam 150 (Bedford/Collins)
Searle - Symphony #4 (Francis/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting; Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## ido66667

I think I heard god.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 15

This the last CD of this interesting box full of enjoyable music.
I bought it for 50 euros in mint condition and I saw it on a French site for more than 600 euros ,so I feel lucky and besides that I have absorbed many new sounds, most of them very entertaining.


----------



## chill782002

Satie - Piano Works

Reinbert de Leeuw

Recorded 1992

These may be the slowest performances of Satie's early piano works that I've ever heard but they work very well.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Raiskin conduting; Korngold, Bloch & Goldschmidt: Cello Concertos

Julian Steckel (cello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie.


----------



## Merl

After Orozco-Estrada's dreadful, soppy Dvorak 9th I came to this one with a fair degree of caution. Whilst Dvorak's 7th is a decentish account the 8th didn't catch fire at all. Much rather have Kubelik, Serebrier, Rowicki, Szell, Honeck, Neumann et al in this repertoire. I've still got the 6th to go at yet. I don't know if I can be bothered, tbh.


----------



## eljr




----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106139
> 
> 
> Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'.


Was just listening to this last night - a magnificent recording which reminded me of this work's greatness!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

This one again.










Initial impression confirmed particularly for the Danses Concertantes, which is the gem of this release. Superb.


----------



## kyjo

Merl said:


> I've always loved Korngold's violin concerto but I never used to like Britten's vc much at all. However, in time I've come to appreciate it. This is a superb reading of both pieces. Maybe one day I might like some more of Britten's music (but for now a lot of it still leaves me cold).
> 
> View attachment 106141


I'm generally not the biggest Britten fan, but there are a few works of his that I really like - the Violin Concerto is one of them. The ending, where the solo violin keeps teetering between an F sharp and an F natural, keeps the listener guessing as to whether the work will end in major or minor. It's a devastatingly moving master-stroke.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1. *


----------



## Guest

*Busoni*

Starting this set of 6 CD's

24 preludes op.37
Zwei Tanzstücke
Vierte Ballet op.33a


----------



## eljr




----------



## kyjo

Merl said:


> After Orozco-Estrada's dreadful, soppy Dvorak 9th I came to this one with a fair degree of caution. Whilst Dvorak's 7th is a decentish account the 8th didn't catch fire at all. Much rather have Kubelik, Serebrier, Rowicki, Szell, Honeck, Neumann et al in this repertoire. I've still got the 6th to go at yet. I don't know if I can be bothered, tbh.


I really like his recording of the 7th. Full of fire, energy, and attention to detail.


----------



## Granate

me to my parents: how can you sit down in the couch and watch so many hours of cheap films on the telly? It's a waste of time! There's more art outside!

also me: *listens to complete Mahler cycles by Sinopoli, Zinman, Maazel and Gielen on consecutive days in front of a labtop for the sake of reviewing*


----------



## Guest

Mind-blowing playing and wonderful sound.


----------



## Merl

Final one for today. The Concertgebouw sound ravishing on these recordings. Symphony 2 for now.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Saxophone Music, Ballades and a Sonata da Chiesa (tenor, alto and soprano). Bornkamp (ottavo)


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Mozart piano concertos - numbers 11, 17 and 19 - from this bargain set. These are wonderful accounts that can stand alongside any in this repertoire and above most and the set of 9 CDs sells for peanuts. It would be worth buying at two or three times the price.
> 
> View attachment 106176
> 
> 
> I suspect I will end up spending much of the day with these CDs.


As predicted, most of my listening today was from this set. I have listened to 12, 18, 20, 22 and 23. There is a strange event in the Zacharias recording of 20: a poor quality recording of an orchestral chord from Don Giovanni is suddenly injected into the performance. It sounds like a recording error but it was deliberate. It is the only strange moment in the entire set but it is a big one. I have come to think of it as an extraordinary but lovable eccentricity.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> After Orozco-Estrada's dreadful, soppy Dvorak 9th I came to this one with a fair degree of caution. Whilst Dvorak's 7th is a decentish account the 8th didn't catch fire at all. Much rather have Kubelik, Serebrier, Rowicki, Szell, Honeck, Neumann et al in this repertoire. I've still got the 6th to go at yet. I don't know if I can be bothered, tbh.


I don't know him in any of the other symphonies but I enjoyed that record (7&8) quite a lot. And, although I do like the Neumann and Kubelik accounts (and Kertesz and Suitner!), I didn't like Honeck's 8th very much at all. We are all made differently.


----------



## eljr

No. 23


----------



## eljr

Flute and Harp Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

* Mahler, Symphony No. **9*

Vaclav Newmann, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.

The sound in the recording lets it down until you get used to it. There is also a matter-of-factness in the conducting. To its credit, there are details which I haven't been aware of coming out. But of the three Mahler 9ths in my collection, I don't think I'm going to spending a lot of time with this one.


----------



## Flavius

Fauré, Ravel, Poulenc: Le bonne chanson, Chansons madécasses, Le bal masqué. Fischer-Dieskau, Sawallisch (membran)


----------



## Guest

Listening to Daniil Trifonov's new Piano Quintet--world premiere on MediciTV. Very powerful piece.

https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/w...uintet-piano-and-strings/?utm_source=Mainlist


----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwistle, Earth Dances & Panic - Ensemble Modern Orchestra, Pierre Boulez & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis.

I really like 'Panic' in part because of the adverse reaction it received at it's premiere at the Last Night of the Proms in 1995.
As much as I like the Proms and think it a wonderful celebration of music, which still has the ability to draw new listeners to Classical Music with concerts showcasing world class musicians at reasonable prices, I just can't bring myself to condone the faintly jingoistic elements of the Last Night. Just my opinion.


----------



## eljr




----------



## deprofundis

*Im listening to Notker Balbulus in legit paid mp3, but order it in cd format because it's so awesome, i also order one of the best mid-modern perriod 1983 decca Gesualdo album , here are detail shawll i: Quiton libro di madrigali perform or conducted by the consort of musicke Anthony Rooley, this is one of the bestt 80'' perriod Gesuald, i had it in mp3 once again but i needed the cd. Thanks for reading, friends ,followers,, wanderers, groupiess, fanboys*


----------



## kyjo

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know him in any of the other symphonies but I enjoyed that record (7&8) quite a lot. And, although I do like the Neumann and Kubelik accounts (and Kertesz and Suitner!), I didn't like Honeck's 8th very much at all. We are all made differently.


Interesting - I love Honeck's 8th with the Pittsburgh Symphony. But then again I'm biased, cause they're my hometown band.


----------



## eljr




----------



## kyjo

*Alkan - Grand Duo Concertant for violin and piano:*









This is a really impressive work, and very ahead-of-its time for 1842! Witness the subterranean growlings of the opening of the second movement (titled _L'Enfer_). It's one of the most epic and symphonic violin sonatas I've heard. I really ought to check out Alkan's solo piano music now! BTW, what strange cover art :lol:

*Diamond - Symphony no. 3:*









A wonderful symphony, with a distinct Coplandesque "outdoorsy" flavor but not without an individual voice. The energetic, percussion-laden (including a prominent piano part) opening is really fantastic, and the elegiac, resigned quality of the slow finale is quite moving.

*Gipps - Symphony no. 2:*









This symphony, in a pastoral RVW-like mode with occasional Baxian echoes, has some very fine moments, but is a bit too episodic to be completely successful IMO. I particularly liked the march-like section with the prominent snare drum about 3/4 of the way through. I'm certainly looking forward to the upcoming Chandos release of this and her 4th Symphony, reputedly her finest work.

*Hindemith - Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings:*









As usual with Hindemith, this is a highly satisfying work, expertly written but without any academic "dryness" that Hindemith is sometimes accused of.

*Dohnányi - Harp Concertino:*









My, this is absolutely gorgeous music! You would hardly guess it was written in 1952, for it shows no signs of modernism or war-torn angst. Anyone who loves Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_ (composed two years later) is bound to like this as well, as both works share an ecstatically enchanting lyricism.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.

Apparently this was recorded in a church, and it sounds like it; it is very reverberant. Since the piece, to me, needs to highlight its variations in orchestral color, the acoustics tend to get that part buried. But the horns are able to blare out and even make growling sounds, and I'm kind of a blaring horn fan. Still, it's not going to be my go-to recording, but it is an interesting second or maybe third choice.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> * Mahler, Symphony No. **9*
> 
> Vaclav Newmann, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.
> 
> The sound in the recording lets it down until you get used to it. There is also a matter-of-factness in the conducting. To its credit, there are details which I haven't been aware of coming out. But of the three Mahler 9ths in my collection, I don't think I'm going to spending a lot of time with this one.
> 
> View attachment 106189


Neumann's faithfulness to the score is a bonus in some repertoire (esp. Dvorak) but in other works it comes over as characterless. Mahler is one of such cases.


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp; Syrinx for solo Flute; Premier Rapsodie for Clarinet and Piano; Petite Piece for Clarinet and Piano; Sonata for Violin and Piano, and Sonata for Cello and Piano. Athena Ensemble (Chandos)


----------



## Malx

Ligeti, Lontano / Atomspheres / Apparitions & San Francisco Polyphony - Berlin PO, Jonathon Nott.

Excellent works from this boxed set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

This is nuts. Ms. Argerich's playing is like Jerry Lee Lewis setting his piano on fire. And somehow Abbado's forces keep up with her. She took this old warhorse and painted a racing stripe on it.


----------



## kyjo

*Bloch - Evocations:*









What a wonderful and, indeed, evocative work! Bloch is a magnificent orchestrator, and he can create the dramatic, often angry mood of the second movement and the glittering, spring-like mood of the redemptive third movement with equal effectiveness.

*Vaughan Williams - Violin Sonata:*









While it's not quite as "craggy" or dramatic as another late chamber work of his, the masterly 2nd String Quartet, it still contains some darker, more agitated moments to dispel the pastoral lyricism. I was particularly taken by the almost demonic energy of the central scherzo (appropriately marked _furioso_), which has parallels with some of his symphonic scherzi.

*Damase - Sonata for Cello and Harp:*









In this recent-ish (2002) work, Damase explores the colorful and sometimes unusual timbral possibilities of a cello/harp duo with his typical Gallic lyricism and wit.

*Bax - Northern Ballad no. 2:*









A vivid performance and recording of this darkly atmospheric work. You can really _feel_ the cold wind of the northern forests in this work!

*Dvořák - Symphony no. 8:*









After listening to so much unfamiliar and obscure music, it's always nice for me to come back to some of my first classical loves - Dvořák's 8th is one of them (it was the first non-abridged standard orchestral work I played). Needless to say, it's such a gorgeous and exhilarating work, having unforgettable melodies and near-perfect construction. And my hometown band's performance under Manfred Honeck is wonderfully alive and imaginative, drawing the maximum amount of character and atmosphere from this great score.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Bax orchestral music is extremely good.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Trio
Debussy: Violin Sonata; Cello Sonata 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Itzhak Perlman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Iota

I remember seeing Tennstedt one or two times in the 80's and he seemed all intensity, someone surviving on adrenalin, music and cigarettes.

This was just an impression, he may have been not like that at all, but anyway this recording has intensity pouring out of it like magma. And a joyous luminosity. He was one that burned bright I think.

(Actually now I think about it, I remember him also as an incredibly naturally and intuitive accompanist to Radu Lupu in Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3.)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## xankl

Shostakovich Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra Op.35 and then Haydn Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra in D Major both from this set...


----------



## Bulldog

Baron Scarpia said:


> ^^^ Bax orchestral music is extremely good.


I've heard all of Bax's orchestral works on record and am most impressed with his symphony no. 5 (especially the 1st two movements).


----------



## Flavius

Satie: Gymnopedies, Nocturnes, Gnossiennes.... Clidat (Impogram, complete, 3 CDs)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 8 and 5*

There are nicely done. The only drawback is the overly resonant acoustic; it's like the whole orchestra is singing in the shower.


----------



## Iota

eljr said:


>


What a fantastical world Szymanowksi's Violin Concerto no.1 is! I was listening to it a couple of days ago with Lydia Mordkovitch and Vassily Sinaisky (Chandos), which is excellent.


----------



## Iota

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> This is nuts. Ms. Argerich's playing is like Jerry Lee Lewis setting his piano on fire. And somehow Abbado's forces keep up with her. She took this old warhorse and painted a racing stripe on it.
> 
> View attachment 106198


Oh dear, I'll have to hear that then. I never quite got too much from that concerto, though I didn't dislike it, perhaps all it needed was a racing stripe!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Iota said:


> Oh dear, I'll have to hear that then. I never quite got too much from that concerto, though I didn't dislike it, perhaps all it needed was a racing stripe!


I'm not a big fan of the Tchaikovsky Concerto and even Argerich didn't help much for me. However, this is disc which I found really successful.


----------



## Bruce

Bulldog said:


> I've heard all of Bax's orchestral works on record and am most impressed with his symphony no. 5 (especially the 1st two movements).


I also found Bax's 5th symphony the most easy to get acquainted with. For a long time, I had real difficulties with Bax. I found I had to listen to his music really carefully in order to appreciate his compositional style. I've really come to like his music.

And in fact, he was featured in last night's listening--his 3rd symphony played by Vernon Handley and the BBC folks.


----------



## Bruce

Kontrapunctus said:


> Listening to Daniil Trifonov's new Piano Quintet--world premiere on MediciTV. Very powerful piece.
> 
> https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/w...uintet-piano-and-strings/?utm_source=Mainlist


This is pretty nice. I didn't know Trifonov wrote anything, but he's worth following, based on the excerpt I've been able to get on Medici.


----------



## Flavius

Fauré: Requiem; Pavane; Pelléas et Mélisande*. Ameling, Kruysen; Jill Gomez, Rotterdam Phil. Orch./ Fournet; Zinman* (Philips)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

I was primarily drawn to this box set because it has Blomstedt's complete Beethoven cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden, so anything else is gravy. Schumann's 1st is by Sir Nevelle Marriner, and it is lively and well-recorded and a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Tchaikovsky Concerto and even Argerich didn't help much for me. However, this is disc which I found really successful.


Yeah, that's the main reason I'm interested in this box set.


----------



## Bruce

*Scorpio*



haydnguy said:


> Ferrara Ensemble
> Crawford Young
> 
> View attachment 106069


Interesting placement of the Scorpio on the album cover!


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> This is pretty nice. I didn't know Trifonov wrote anything, but he's worth following, based on the excerpt I've been able to get on Medici.


Oh yes! Check out his Piano Concerto No.1:


----------



## Guest

_The Angel of Death_ by *Roger Reynolds*


----------



## Rogerx

Armida Quartet peforming; Mozart: String Quartets K169, K464 & K589.


----------



## kyjo

*Daugherty - Metropolis Symphony:*









This was a bit more dissonant and "sound effects"-heavy than I was anticipating, though parts of it were quite fun. My favorite (and the most easily accessible) movement was the finale, _Red Cape Tango_, which, despite a rather overdone use of the Dies Irae, is a really entertaining movement which could easily stand alone as a separate work.

*Torke - Ash:*









Very interesting stuff - the best way I can describe it is a "minimalist Beethoven"! That may not sound very appealing, but it works, for the most part. Torke uses a classical-sized orchestra and harmonic progressions alongside minimalistic repetitions, which creates a sort of "time-warp" effect.

*Respighi - Concerto in modo misolidio:*









I must say I was a bit disappointed with this work, being a Respighi fan. I very much agree with Amazon reviewer J Scott Morrison, who says "...the concerto, while it has many beautiful moments, tends to be discursive, even unfocused at times, and occasionally emptily bombastic. Its thirty-eight minutes seem too long for its rhapsodic content. However, the performance by pianist Olli Mustonen and the Finnish Radio Orchestra under Sakari Oramo is all one could ask."

*Bliss - Oboe Quintet:*









A work which, although generally reflective and pastoral in mood, contains some tart, piquant (but often beautiful) harmonies that give it a distinctly different feel than the music of RVW or Finzi, for example.

*Bridge - Enter Spring:*









A vibrantly colorful evocation of the arrival of springtime. An Amazon reviewer described the music on this disc as "Delius on steroids" and I'd have to say that's pretty accurate! :lol:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.67 in B Flat

Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonics Hungarica


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: 6 Moments musicaux; Allegretto in C minor; 2 Scherzi; 12 Valses nobles

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Morton Gould conducting; Copland: Appalachian Spring, The Tender Land Suite & Fall River Legend

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Morton Gould Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Markevitch conducting; Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or/ May Night Overture- Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32- Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia- Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - Act 1 rtc

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


----------



## haydnguy

This may be the worst interpretation ever but it will always have a place in my heart because it was the first classical CD that I ever bought. Actually, when I bought it, it was a Complete Boxed Set. I was walking in aisle in Hastings and saw this on a promotional rack in the aisle and thought that it might not be so bad to have a little Beethoven. Little did I know. 

Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph Von Dohnanyi


----------



## Merl

haydnguy said:


> This may be the worst interpretation ever but it will always have a place in my heart because it was the first classical CD that I ever bought. Actually, when I bought it, it was a Complete Boxed Set. I was walking in aisle in Hastings and saw this on a promotional rack in the aisle and thought that it might not be so bad to have a little Beethoven. Little did I know.
> 
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Christoph Von Dohnanyi
> 
> View attachment 106221


 Nothing wrong with Dohnanyi's Beethoven. Good, solid library set and well recorded. One of the first sets I got.

Any way my listening this morning, before I go out and dig up a tree stump, is Schumann' s 4th symphony with the evergreen recording of Sawallisch. Still, arguably, the greatest Schumann cycle.


----------



## deprofundis

*a darrn good Gesualldo Tallis score an Eagle (golf?)*

Goodnight, as a night owl, i decided to share whit you my listening ok.. to an album i have in mp3 but will have in cd format Carlo Gesualdo on Gimell (label) Tallis scholars, english brewed whit love polyphony, good presentation and catalogue , they done every key composer., i dont have all of em they done too mutch .. im limited or perhhaps not in my budget when it come to cheerish sutch an ensemble,they do however hhas there flaws but like any other good to ver good ensemblee i would tend to says, they past the test of deprofundis ears .

Ockay iwas a bit lost , i only purchhase this .. that i allready had in mp3 paid legit copy itune, but felt so good, i needed it for sound gear, and decibel abuses :lol: trought headphones of course., speakers loudness is unpolitite, you never know if you distrubed or not, u dont whont to see boys in blue knocking at your doors to annoy you.. Anyway and on a non classical llevel i purchase a godflesh small patch and two SWANS t-shirt, and i hate michael gira but love swans, it's a kind of love and hate wwhit swans, love there loudness and brutalitty but despise evil Michael Gira.I love jesus. and thank you


:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of the Ring cycle today.

_Götterdämmerung_ - opera in three acts with prologue [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1848-52 - music: 1869-74):


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Vivaldi: Concertos For Flute & Orchestra

Jean-Pierre Rampal (Flute)

I Solisti Veneti.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to it a lot when I first got it. Loved it. So I wanted to check if I still love it. I do.


----------



## Madiel

Rimsky-Korsakov
Sheherazade
version for piano duo
Marco Sollini and Salvatore Barbatano

never heard it before played this way, very gracious but loses some edge, at least the way these guys play it, but I like it all the same


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Tonhalle Zurich conducted by Zinman performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Tchaikovsky Concerto and even Argerich didn't help much for me. However, this is disc which I found really successful.


That's a classic in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Mr McFall's Chamber performing; Piazzólla: Maria de Buenos Aires

Valentina Montoya Martínez, Nicholas Mulroy, Juanjo Lopez Vidal (narrator) & Victor Villena (bandoneón)


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, as a night owl, i decided to share whit you my listening ok.. to an album i have in mp3 but will have in cd format Carlo Gesualdo on Gimell (label) Tallis scholars, english brewed whit love polyphony, good presentation and catalogue , they done every key composer., i dont have all of em they done too mutch .. im limited or perhhaps not in my budget when it come to cheerish sutch an ensemble,they do however hhas there flaws but like any other good to ver good ensemblee i would tend to says, they past the test of deprofundis ears .
> 
> Ockay iwas a bit lost , i only purchhase this .. that i allready had in mp3 paid legit copy itune, but felt so good, i needed it for sound gear, and decibel abuses :lol: trought headphones of course., speakers loudness is unpolitite, you never know if you distrubed or not, u dont whont to see boys in blue knocking at your doors to annoy you.. Anyway and on a non classical llevel i purchase a godflesh small patch and two SWANS t-shirt, and i hate michael gira but love swans, it's a kind of love and hate wwhit swans, love there loudness and brutalitty but despise evil Michael Gira.I love jesus. and thank you
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


The Gesualdo recording with the Tallis Scholars is one of the finest I have.The last few years I stopped bying their recordings.Ensembles as "The Clerk's Group changed my mind .Their recording of John Sheppard is another favorite of mine.


----------



## Rogerx

Michele Carulli conducting; Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken.


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "La Speziale" (Huss/Koch)
J. C. Bach - Symphony #4 for Winds (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #18 (Eder/Naxos)
Wagenseil - Symphony in G, WV 413 (Gaigg/cpo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Kreisleriana and Holliger's Partita. Good CD programme.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann; Variations, Op. 21 Nos. 1 & 2; Waltzes, Op. 39 

Julius Katchen, piano


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106220
> 
> 
> Igor Markevitch conducting; Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or/ May Night Overture- Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32- Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia- Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - Act 1 rtc
> 
> Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


Awesome recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo González conducting; Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Holliger - some pretty impressive and stimulating music, here. I seem to play it quite often.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

I'm looking for some cool breeze in the high Alps.  This time not with Rudolf Kempe but with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink a very fine recording.


----------



## Guest

Tcherepnin, Symphony No 1, Piano Concerto No 5, Shui, Singapore Symphony










Interesting, angular music. My little research indicates that Tcherepnin used unconventional scales and modes of his own invention. Time well spent.

The conductor and ensemble seem skillful, although there is no basis for comparison for these obscure works. Good audio.


----------



## Malx

Takemitsu, 'A String around Autumn' (Viola Concerto) - Nobuko Imai, Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.

First listen via Spotify. 
Interesting to say the least - further investigation of this composer seems a must for me.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> I'm looking for some cool breeze in the high Alps.  This time not with Rudolf Kempe but with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink a very fine recording.


Haitink is indeed very fine in this work. Karajan's recording seemed to raise the profile of the piece, or at least promote it as a showpiece for newfangled digital audio, resulting in a spate of recordings, including this one. I also like Blomstedt's recording with San Francisco. I've been meaning to listen to Kempe, which has been on my shelves for ages.


----------



## premont

eljr said:


>


Ma's third recording? Would you recommend it?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Vaughn Williams' "Concerto in D minor for Violin and String Orchestra" (Concerto Accademico):


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Ma's third recording? Would you recommend it?


That, I think, is a scattershot compilation of old recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to John Harbison's "Quintet for Winds":


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Cello Concertos 1 & 2 - Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.

Lovely warm performances with a underlying sense of good humour - confirming yet again not all 'authentic' performances are dry and academic as some commentators would have you believe.


----------



## Merl

Nice fiery version. Not my favourite but good stuff.


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky Symphony No 1 - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.

I haven't listened to this symphony for years, I was a little disappointed with Pletnev's recording it only really got going in the second half of the finale - unless my memory is playing tricks on me Andrew Litton with the Bournemouth SO seem perform better in this symphony.


----------



## eljr

premont said:


> Ma's third recording? Would you recommend it?


This, if you will, is a "greatest hits" album of unreleased material, released in 2017 with little fanfare. It contains recoding from 1982 to 1999.

As an appreciator of music I can recommend this album.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## xankl

English Suite No.1 in A Major...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music by Hilda Paredes with Ensemble Recherche.


----------



## premont

eljr said:


> This, if you will, is a "greatest hits" album of unreleased material, released in 2017 with little fanfare. It contains recoding from 1982 to 1999.
> 
> As an appreciator of music I can recommend this album.


Thanks, but this does not explain what it contains.


----------



## distantprommer

This year I have not been posting Proms concerts on a daily basis like I had been doing in years past.
Firstly it was due to my having a difficult time getting into TC. For a while it refused to recognize me and so did not let me make postings. This has now been resolved.
Secondly, my wife and I have been travelling, and although we listen to every concert, mostly as it is broadcast by the BBC iPlayer, I have not had enough time on my computer.
For the next few weeks we are staying put in Playa. Listening to each and every Prom. Like most years, the concerts are a mixed bag. Some good ones, some great ones and a few duds. Sorely disappointed by the general dumbing down. Rant: The Metropool Orkest Concert was truly at the bottom of the barrel.This has no place in the Proms.
Last night, the second Prom was titled "Havana Meets Kingston". The concept may have sounded good to Proms management, but the concert became boringly repetitive about halfway through.

The standout concert so far, and possibly the best for this Proms season, was the performance of Beethoven symphonies by MusicAeterna with Theodor Currentzis a couple of nights ago. Symphony No 2, Symphony No 5 and the last movement of Symphony No 7 (as an encore). My go to recordings of Symphonies 5 and 7 have been those by Carlos Kleiber. This performance surpasses Kleiber. Once they are recorded by Currentzis and his band, which I understand will be next year, they should shoot to the top choice for Beethoven.

This concert can still be heard for a few more weeks on the BBC iPlayer. Highly recommended.

Many more concerts to come,


----------



## Joe B

premont said:


> Thanks, but this does not explain what it contains.












2 minutes flat to find this.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> 2 minutes flat to find this.


Excerpts of previous releases I have some of the material on this release.










Nice, but not especially memorable.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Piston's "Symphony No. 2", "Sinfonietta", "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Iota

Malx said:


> Takemitsu, 'A String around Autumn' (Viola Concerto) - Nobuko Imai, Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> First listen via Spotify.
> Interesting to say the least - further investigation of this composer seems a must for me.


I find so many moments of enchantment in that score. But the whole disc is full of interest. I too am slowly exploring Takemitsu, and finding the music much more rewarding than I have previously.


----------



## Flavius

Glad to hear from you, Distantprommer. Hope you are remaining careful on escalators. (Aren't there any interesting Cuban composers? Sorry the Havana Prom was a bore.)

Martin: Quintet for piano and St. Quartet; Pavane Couleur du Temps.... Schmid-Wyss, Die Kammermusiker Zuurich (Jecklin)


----------



## Guest

I don't have any Kempff recordings in my library, so I downloaded a hi-res FLAC version of this highly admired performance. After I got past the incredibly glib and brisk Aria and dealt with his general lack of embellishments, I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

premont said:


> Thanks, but this does not explain what it contains.


https://www.allmusic.com/album/yo-yo-ma-plays-bach-mw0003037627

Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 3 in C Major, BWV 1009
Prélude
Allemande
Courante
Sarabande
Bourrée I & Bourrée II
Gigue
Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244: "Erbarme dich mein Gott"
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068: II. Air
Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147: 10. Chorale, Jesus bleibet meine Freude
Sonata No. 1 in G Major for Cello and Harpsichord, BWV 1027
I. Adagio
II. Allegro ma non tanto
III. Andante
IV. Allegro moderato
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 645
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988: Aria (Arr. for Cello and Piano)
Schafe können sicher weiden, BWV 208
Ave Maria
Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 6 in D Major, BWV 1012
Johann Sebastian Bach: Sarabande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068: II. Air
John Corigliano: Fancy on a Bach Air


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp) performing; Debussy: Sonatas & Trios


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Canciones. Aragón, Huidobro (Tañidos)


----------



## haydnguy

CD#2 of 5 - the ligeti project

* 01 Lontano*(1967) for orchestra
* 02 Atmospheres*(1961) for orchestra
*Apparitions*(1958-1959) for orchestra
* 05 San Francisco Polyphony*(1973-1974) for orchestra
*Concert romanesc*[1951) for orchestra

*Berliner Philharmoniker*
*Jonathan Nott*


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting; Brahms Serenades 1 & 2

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting: Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dufay-arrangements by Isabel Mundry with Ensemble Recherche.


----------



## Taplow

Recommended here ...










*Bach*: French Suites
Ton Koopman
Erato: 4509-94805-2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another Wagner opera to take me through until lunchtime.

_Lohengrin_ - romantic opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1845 - music: 1846-48):


----------



## Merl

Rachmaninov's first symphony in a recording that is top of the tree. Superb disc for me.


----------



## Rogerx

James Judd conducting; Zemlinsky - The Mermaid

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Brahms. Worthwhile recordings.


----------



## Joe B

edit: Played this after reading a post by @deprofundis


----------



## Jacck

*Vivaldi - Laudate Pueri, Motets RV626 & 630 
Mozart - Violin Sonata 27
Haydn - Die Jahreszeiten*


----------



## Rogerx

Didier Talpain conducting; Meyerbeer in France.

( opera arias and scenes)
Hjordis Thebault (soprano) & Pierre‐Yves Pruvot (baritone)

Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## distantprommer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Music by Hilda Paredes with Ensemble Recherche.


Are you able to post a bit more info on this CD?


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

I'm starting to listen to all the quartets from this set.
CD 1

Op.18 No.1 in F
Op.18 No.2 in G


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> CD#2 of 5 - the ligeti project
> 
> * 01 Lontano*(1967) for orchestra
> * 02 Atmospheres*(1961) for orchestra
> *Apparitions*(1958-1959) for orchestra
> * 05 San Francisco Polyphony*(1973-1974) for orchestra
> *Concert romanesc*[1951) for orchestra
> 
> *Berliner Philharmoniker*
> *Jonathan Nott*
> 
> View attachment 106247


Beautiful music


----------



## distantprommer

Flavius said:


> Glad to hear from you, Distantprommer. Hope you are remaining careful on escalators. (Aren't there any interesting Cuban composers? Sorry the Havana Prom was a bore.)
> 
> Martin: Quintet for piano and St. Quartet; Pavane Couleur du Temps.... Schmid-Wyss, Die Kammermusiker Zuurich (Jecklin)


The "Havana" Prom was mostly popular style Cuban sones and Jamaican Reggae music. It far too repetitive and became boring very quickly.

There are quite a few Cuban composers of note. The best known are Leo Brouwer, Ernesto Lecuona, Alejandro García Caturla and Tania Leon. Maybe we can hear some of their music in future concerts.

It would be a good idea to have a Mexican themed late night Prom in the future. There is much diversity in great folk music throughout Mexico. Regional Mariachi, Huasteca, Norteño, Chiapaneca and even Sones from Veracruz.

Years ago, together with help from the Mexican embassy, I urged Proms managment to program a concert of Mexican classical music. This did finally happen, with works by Revueltas, Moncayo and Chavez.


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph von Dohnanyi conducting; Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I heard a bit on the radio and thought I haven't listened to that for ages ... Schnittke's Faust Cantata. The radio described it as terrifying but I would go with melodramatic.


----------



## Rogerx

Anthon van der Horst conducting; Bach: Cantatas

Aafje Heynis (contralto), Albert de Klerk (organ), Simon C. Jansen (organ)

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Chorus of the Netherlands Bach Academy, Szmon Goldberg.


----------



## Vasks

_A 50 minute concerto with all 4 movements played without pause! _


----------



## Flavius

Albéniz: Iberia, España Recuerdos de viaje, Sonata No.5. Sánchez (Brilliant)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still got the Wagner buzz...

Just in case anyone's curious, this recording is the original 'Dresden' version except for Act I Scene II which is based on the 'Paris' revision.

_Tannhäuser_ - grand romantic opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1842-43 - music: 1843-45. Rev. 1859-61 for performance in Paris).


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> James Judd conducting; Zemlinsky - The Mermaid
> 
> New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


A fantastic recording which represents both Zemlinsky's earlier, lushly Romantic style (in the ravishing _Der Seejungfrau_) and his later, more astringent style (in the powerful Sinfonietta, whose title belies its depth).


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Christoph von Dohnanyi conducting; Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato
> 
> András Schiff (piano)
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


I don't know about the performance, but I have rarely seen two more grotesque photos adorn an album cover.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Schumann: Symphonies 1-4
Sir Adrian Boult & The London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Faust!


----------



## Guest

Tcherepnin Symphony No 2, Shui, Singapore Symphony










Simpson Symphony No 1, Handley










I enjoyed the Tcherepnin a lot more than the Simpson. Tcherepnin's work had a lot of interesting sonorities, some seemed expressionistic, others more impressionistic. It seemed perhaps light on "symphonic logic" but it was interesting to listen to.

Simpson was heavy on symphonic logic, light on pleasure. Simpson, as I understand it, decided to employ F trumpets (the high pitched kind you hear in old recordings of the Brandenburg Concerto No 2) rather than standard B-flat trumpets. They are used in a grating way. I never want to hear that symphony again.


----------



## distantprommer

Now listening to Prom 25

Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka- Summer Night in Madrid (Spanish Overture No 2)
Joby Talbot- Ink Dark Moon for guitar and orchestra
BBC commission: world premiere
INTERVAL
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- The Nutcracker – Act 1

Miloš Karadaglić, guitar
Finchley Childrens Music Group ensemble
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Alexander Vedernikov


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think for the first time, I'm listening to Le Marteau sans Maitre by Boulez. A piece of mythic mystery for the younger me. It's not as ugly as I envisioned back in the day. I've heard it's intensely difficult to read correctly.


----------



## Merl

I love these recordings. Thoroughly enjoyed playing this thrilling, enjoyable and unique recording today. Terrible cover though....big trees!


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I love these recordings. Thoroughly enjoyed playing this thrilling, enjoyable and unique recording today. Terrible cover though....big trees!
> 
> View attachment 106268


What does "according to Anna Magdalena" mean? Is there an alternate manuscript? How does it differ from the standard version?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto*

I'm not much of a fan of Chopin or Lizst's piano music, so I'm coming into this with a lot of prejudice. The Chopin didn't do much for me, but so far, the Lizst is more interesting.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 25;

Joby Talbot's 'Guitar Concerto' - Ink Dark Moon, merits repeated hearings.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*

The Lizst concerto was kind of boring, so I skipped to Prokofiev. Now we' re talking.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Rachmaninov's first symphony in a recording that is top of the tree. Superb disc for me.
> 
> View attachment 106252


Think the premiere of the symphony would have fared better if Glazunov wasn't drunk. Such a shame for a lovely symphony.


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

I'm comparing 2 versions of Elliott Carter's Piano Concerto.















Although I prefer Ursula Oppens as a pianist, I like the way The Boston plays this, and the recording is a little clearer. All in all, it's two very different experiences.


----------



## millionrainbows

Merl said:


> I love these recordings. Thoroughly enjoyed playing this thrilling, enjoyable and unique recording today. Terrible cover though....big trees!
> 
> View attachment 106268


And you'd think he could have shaved and dressed up a little bit for the cover shoot.


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Diez melodias vascas; Así cantan los chicos; Una aventura de Don Quijote; En un barco fenicio; Canta el gallotemprano. Alvarez, Chorus of the Bilbao Choral Society and Bilbao Sym. Orch./ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9. Talich/Czech Phil. Excellent idiomatic recording from 1954. The Water Goblin on this set is great too.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Koechlin: The Jungle Book. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)

Koechlin: Le Buisson Ardent; Au Loin; Sonata for Cello & Piano. Bary, cello; Roux, piano, Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (SWF)


----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Koechlin: The Jungle Book. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)
> 
> Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)
> 
> Koechlin: Le Buisson Ardent; Au Loin; Sonata for Cello & Piano. Bary, cello; Roux, piano, Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (SWF)


If you like the Persian Hours you might try the original piano version, which many people prefer. I like Koechlin, until that science fiction sound effect kicks in, I forget what they call it.


----------



## Flavius

Baron Scarpia said:


> If you like the Persian Hours you might try the original piano version, which many people prefer. I like Koechlin, until that science fiction sound effect kicks in, I forget what they call it.


I have the Henck 'Les Heures Persanes', and had the 'Jungle Book', which was lost in a fire. An early friend studied with Koechlin, the organist composer Charles Shatto. After all these years I've taken a deeper interest in Koechlin, and have sent for some twelve CDs, the above three the first to arrive. Incidentally, Messiaen used that 'science fiction sound effect' you mention, and I guess legitimatized the Ondes Martenot. Koechlin, of course, is considered a link between Messiaen and Debussy.

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Incidentally, Messiaen used that 'science fiction sound effect' you mention, and I guess legitimatized it. Koechlin, of course, is considered a link between Messiaen and Debussy.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.


 Ondes martenot. Yes, I avoid Messiaen that employs it as well, although I otherwise generally enjoy Messian.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9. Talich/Czech Phil. Excellent idiomatic recording from 1954. The Water Goblin on this set is great too.


I'm always interested in good sets from this series. I wasn't aware of that one. Thanks for the heads-up. Is the rest of it good?


----------



## Guest

This is simply a stunning recording. They play transcriptions of organ, harpsichord, and even orchestral pieces! Fantastic sound, too. Very reverberant, probably recorded in a cathedral, but it doesn't muddy the often busy textures and adds a lovely glow to the proceedings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms*
Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 32 (after poems by Georg Friedrich Daumer and Karl August Graf von Platen)
Sommerabend Op. 85/1 (text: Heinrich Heine)
Mondenschein Op. 85/2 (text: Heinrich Heine)
Lieder, Op. 9 (text: Heinrich Heine)
I. Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht
III. Es schauen die Blumen
IV. Meerfahrt
Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
*Matthias Goerne (baritone); Christoph Eschenbach (piano)* [HM, 2016]

Those of you who have been around the forum a while may recall previous posts about my ongoing struggle to appreciate the music of Brahms. Here is a disc I like wholeheartedly - lieder from the early, middle and late periods in Brahms' compositional life. These are earthy and passionate, subtle and serious, occasionally grave and even grim - but all are magnificent. Perhaps it was Clara Schumann's death, and his own impending demise, that finally unlocked what I often experience as (and what I imagine are the musical results of) Brahms' repressed emotions, because here in grief, he lets rip. Matthias Goerne is splendid here.


----------



## Merl

Baron Scarpia said:


> What does "according to Anna Magdalena" mean? Is there an alternate manuscript? How does it differ from the standard version?


Because I couldn't be bothered writing all of it myself this bit is from Wiki (but for once it's fairly accurate)

_"Unlike Bach's solo violin sonatas, no autograph manuscript survives, thus ruling out the possibility of producing an urtext performing edition. However, analysis of secondary sources, including a hand-written copy by Bach's second wife, Anna Magdalena, has produced presumably authentic editions, although critically deficient in the placement of slurs and other articulation, and devoid of such basic performance markings as bowings and dynamics. As a result, the texts present performers with numerous problems of interpretation. German cellist Michael Bach has stated that the manuscript of the suites by Anna Magdalena Bach is accurate. The unexpected positioning of the slurs corresponds closely to the harmonic development, and the details of his analysis confirm this."_

So, basically The suites were not known before the 1900s and it was thought that they were written by Bach as study pieces, anyway. Plus some of the suites were written for four strings, and some for five and it's unknown whether they were written for an instrument played on the shoulder (like violin) or between the legs (ooer missus!). Pablo Casals, in his teens, discovered *Grützmacher's* edition of the suites in a charity shop in Barcelona. Since then *Anna Magdalena's* handwritten scores have surfaced (to fierce conjecture). Hope that clears things up!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Munch plays this with a sense of momentum. He doesn't stop for self-indulgence.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm always interested in good sets from this series. I wasn't aware of that one. Thanks for the heads-up. Is the rest of it good?


I think so. There is some Mozart filler (which is fine) but Talich does marvelous readings of Smetana's Sarka from Ma Vlast, Janecek's Cunning Little Vixen Suite and especially Suk's Serenade Op. 6. If you like any of those composers, definitely worth it. The sound is serviceable.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Yesterday ---


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

*Trifonov*



Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh yes! Check out his Piano Concerto No.1:


Yes, very nice! Thanks for both recommendations.:tiphat: This does not strike me as the work of an amateur composer, but someone who is quite sure of himself. The concerto is definitely worth spending some time with!


----------



## Bruce

*Don G*

Tonight I'm listening to Mozart's Don Giovanni; and old recording by Josef Krips with the Vienna PO. Cesare Siepi sings the main role, and does a wonderful job. It's an old recording, but has been cleaned up nicely and sounds beautiful, though one can notice it's dated.


----------



## Rogerx

Oleg Caetani conducting; Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1-3

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.


----------



## kyjo

*Alwyn - Violin Concerto:*









An expansive, lyrical work that has some strikingly beautiful moments, particularly the glowing, serene ending of the first movement. Lydia Mordkovitch plays with great expression and advocacy.

*Hailstork - Symphony no. 2:*









This was a very powerful discovery. Here are the composer's words about the work from the Naxos liner notes:

"In the summer of 1996, I took a trip to Africa. There I visited the forts along the coast of Ghana, and saw the dungeons where the slaves were held before being shipped overseas. I put my reaction to that sad scene in movement two of this symphony. In movement four I sought to reflect the determination of a people who had arrived in America as slaves, but struggled, with courage and faith, against numerous odds."

It's a dark work, beginning with a quiet string chord interrupted by vicious brass chords. The second movement is notable for its mournful cor anglais solos and unsettling, mysterious drum beats. A nervous energy characterizes the third movement, and carries into the fourth movement as well but there are some more optimistic, dance-like sections in the latter. These are contrasted by anxious, almost nightmarish sections that rather put me in mind of Arnold's 6th and 7th symphonies, but ultimately, a triumphant, defiant ending is attained (barely). I highly recommend this symphony to anyone who enjoys tonal, substantial contemporary symphonies and it proves that the symphony is far from dead.

*Bowen - Symphony no. 2:*









Maybe not "great" music, but this is a really enjoyable and assured work, with great tunes, delicious harmonies, and imaginative orchestration. The BBC Philharmonic under Andrew Davis play with great verve and panache.

*Braga Santos - Symphony no. 2:*









I seem to be on a 2nd symphonies kick - now for one of my favorites. When that imposing horn theme first appears over a layer of chugging strings in the first movement, you know you're in for a great time with this epic and wonderfully accessible symphony. The slow movement - whose harmonic progressions remind me of parts of John Barry's score for _Dances with Wolves_ - features a main theme of heartbreaking poignancy. The third movement is a beautifully lyrical _pastorale_ scherzo, and only in the finale does inspiration falter a bit (unusually for Braga Santos, there's a rather unsuccessful fugal episode here). The closing _Epilogue_, however, is wonderfully glowing and redemptive.

*Malipiero - Symphony no. 3 della campane:*









Because I'm lazy, I'm just gonna quote Amazon reviewer G.D. (a very reliable reviewer of lesser-known music, IMO), who describes this unusual work very well:

"The third symphony dates from 1944-45, and is an anguished work written in response to the German invasion of Italy and inspired by the doom-laden tolling bells of the St. Mark's Cathedral. The dark tone of the work never lets much light through, especially not in the highlight of the work, the spiteful scherzo - even if there are touches of serene beauty and the work ends on what must be said to be an optimistic note. Overall, the work is most notable for its stirring, strange and disconcerting textures and sonorities, arranged in an interestingly effective formal structure. It is not an easy work, but one that rewards concentration and repeated listening, and I'd judge it to be the strongest work on the disc."


----------



## Bruce

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think for the first time, I'm listening to Le Marteau sans Maitre by Boulez. A piece of mythic mystery for the younger me. It's not as ugly as I envisioned back in the day. I've heard it's intensely difficult to read correctly.


I had the same reaction to Marteau. For the younger me, it was an incomprehensible mess. Now it's a bit more understandable, and I find I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano) performing; Brahms: Piano Trios.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting: Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> Tcherepnin Symphony No 2, Shui, Singapore Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpson Symphony No 1, Handley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the Tcherepnin a lot more than the Simpson. Tcherepnin's work had a lot of interesting sonorities, some seemed expressionistic, others more impressionistic. It seemed perhaps light on "symphonic logic" but it was interesting to listen to.
> 
> Simpson was heavy on symphonic logic, light on pleasure. Simpson, as I understand it, decided to employ F trumpets (the high pitched kind you hear in old recordings of the Brandenburg Concerto No 2) rather than standard B-flat trumpets. They are used in a grating way. I never want to hear that symphony again.


Repented of my vow never to listen to Simpson 1 again, and I am glad. Now I know that this is a work I _really_ never ever want to hear again. An exercise in ugliness of sound. (There was a 1 minute passage, about 2 minutes into the third part that I got some pleasure from.)

The Tcherepnin was even more fun the second time around. One thing that seems to bind the thing together is a repeated note motif that appears with various levels of syncopation. In the first movement it is an intense thing, driving strong expressionism. The second movement makes use of the same motif, but the feeling is more impressionistic. This is followed by a raucous scherzo and an affirmative finale. I'm looking forward to hearing the rest of this Tcherepnin collection.


----------



## deprofundis

to make a long story short, i bought 2 offering of Diabolus in musica ensemble and was disapointed by the sound of it i.e there Jean Mouton 1515 seem kind o drab , dull , so i was asking me question, is it the ensemble, the recording or Jean Mouton. It was the recording, because i discover an awesome releases of Johannes Ockeghem\Piierre de la rue requiem cd performed by afforted mention ensemble very pleasant, well done on Bayard musique, iit was ain't Mouton either, ensemble Brabant missa tu es petrus is incredible *, So i purchased this cd Ockeghem\de la rue today and im listening to it now,* .In conclusion diabolus in musica not that bad at all , my excuse to the ensemble and singers ,performer ect, and Jean Mouton is not dull.Sometime it's the prrocess of recording to compress not enought fluidity if one know what im talking ascepticized in a way, and let'S give a runner a chance(for the ensemble outhere), because sometime there are flaws on a recording itself.Sp my apology to the ensemble to Jean Mouton (rip), that about it for now enjoy your current music listening. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Inspired by a post elsewhere on TC........Muti's superb account of Scriabin's 2nd Symphony. Not played this in years.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Interrupting my Wagner stretch in order to take in Alexander Zemlinsky's vocal/choral works today.

_Minnelied (Love Song)_ for men's choir and chamber ensemble WoO [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c.1895):
_Frühlingsglaube (Faith in Spring)_ for mixed choir and string orchestra WoO [Text: Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Geheimnis (Secret)_ for mixed choir and string orchestra WoO - ed. and arr. for orchestra by Antony Beaumont] [Text: anon.] (1896):
_Waldgespräch (Forest Encounter)_ for soprano, two horns, harp and strings WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1896):
_Hochzeitsgesang (Wedding Song)_ for cantor (tenor), mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Jewish liturgical sources] (1896):
_Frühlingsbegräbnis (The Burial of Spring)_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Paul Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. 1903):
_Maiblumen blühten überall (Mayflowers Bloom Everywhere)_ for soprano and string sextet WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c.1898):
_Aurikelchen (Little Primroses)_ for unaccompanied women's choir WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (1898):
_Psalm LXXXIII_ for soloists, mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1900):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for baritone and orchestra WoO - ed. and arr. by Antony Beaumont [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff and Hermann Conradi] (1900-01):
_Sechs Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.13 - arr. for voice and orchestra by Zemlinsky [Texts: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1913 - orch. 1913 and c.1921):
_Psalm XXIII for mixed choir and orchestra op.14 (1910):
(7) Symphonische Gesänge for baritone and orchestra op.20 [Texts: Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/Countee Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):
Psalm XIII for mixed choir and orchestra op.24 (1935):



Lyrische Symphonie for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922-23):

_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Septet by Schnittke. Didn't know it existed


----------



## Merl

............I think ill keep going and play the 1st symphony in a minute


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> ............I think ill keep going and play the 1st symphony in a minute
> 
> View attachment 106284


off your usual 'beaten track' Merl !!!

I however might appear entirely predictable and safe with Beethoven's 7th and 8th Symphonies as performed by the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag......

perhaps appropriate preparation for the new season starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## deprofundis

The might of * Cypriano de Rore,* perhaps one of my favorite franco-flemish composer on a decent top ten list, on *Brabant ensemble *, one of there best effort so far, the voices are made of pure magic, the missa are memorable so are the motets, one hell of a cd, nice sleeve for cd too, ..oh i love ensemble Brabant, , you guys know it by now hey..
Good morning , im expecting cds, i love mister postman, god knows i do.


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 + Wagner: Tannhäuser overture. 
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## Jacck

*Robert Schumann - Dichterliebe (Fritz Wunderlich)
Debussy - Cello Sonata
Prokofiev - Cello Sonata
J.A. Hasse: Oratorio «Sanctus Petrus et Sancta Maria Magdalena»* (this is actually pretty facinating music)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Endless Sediments from 2018 by Isabel Mundry in a performance from June 23rd with WDR Köln orch.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> off your usual 'beaten track' Merl !!!


Eclectic tastes, dear Jim! Had this years and not played it nearly enough. Like the 2nd symphony a lot.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to #6:


----------



## DebussyMe

I'm currently listening Claude Debussy. Here is his another beautiful piece...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Trio Jean Paul performing; Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos and other works*.

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner* (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Rogerx said:


> Donald Runnicles conducting; Wagner arias
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Markus Brück (bass-baritone)
> 
> Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin


Wonderful album!


----------



## Sonata

Listening to several trumpet albums recently:

*Alison Balsom: Paris*








*
Alison Balsom: Jubilo*









*Tine Thing Helseth: Storyteller*








*
Tine Thing Helseth: Tine*


----------



## Taplow

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106288
> 
> 
> Trio Jean Paul performing; Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2.


I very much enjoy their Schumann piano trios. I might have to check this one out, though I am not terribly fond of arrangements.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Damnation of Faust from this set (for once not the Markevitch recording that tends to be my go-to).


----------



## Sonata

And one more for the road
*Alison Balsom & Tom Poster: Legende*


----------



## Eramire156

*It's been a couple of months between posts.*

At last weeks Newberry Library book fair bought a handful of CDs and LPs, listening now to

*Chopin
Piano Concerto No.2*









*Marguerite Long

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
André Cluytens*

Recorded 19 & 22 January 1953
EMI TOCE-3558

Great way to begin the day, the third mvt. is particularly beguiling. Another CD from the fair to follow up

*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Symphony no. 2*









*Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> I very much enjoy their Schumann piano trios. I might have to check this one out, though I am not terribly fond of arrangements.


The Schumann and Brahms trios CD'S did also arrived today.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Debussy: Piano Music.

Estampes (3)/Images pour piano - Book 1/ Images pour piano - Book 2/ etc.


----------



## Vasks

*Torke - Green (Zinman/Argo)
Bresnick - *** (Da Capo Players/CRI)
Adams - Grand Pianola Music (composer/Nonesuch)*


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Tcherepnin Symphony No 2, Shui, Singapore Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpson Symphony No 1, Handley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the Tcherepnin a lot more than the Simpson. Tcherepnin's work had a lot of interesting sonorities, some seemed expressionistic, others more impressionistic. It seemed perhaps light on "symphonic logic" but it was interesting to listen to.
> 
> Simpson was heavy on symphonic logic, light on pleasure. Simpson, as I understand it, decided to employ F trumpets (the high pitched kind you hear in old recordings of the Brandenburg Concerto No 2) rather than standard B-flat trumpets. They are used in a grating way. I never want to hear that symphony again.


I agree with you about Simpson. While his music is certainly very well crafted, it holds very little emotional or textural appeal for me. It all seems rather cold and impersonal. I've seen his music described as "Nielsen without the tunes" and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mannequin by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## Merl

What about this one, Jim? Is this 'off the beaten track' for me, too?


----------



## deprofundis

*a darn good album if your into italian renaissance composers*

A fine release of Les Traversées Barroques Étienne Meyer.San Marco di Venezia:The golden Age - G.Bassamo-A- & Gabrieli on accent

Great vocal skill shown here and the instrumental part are dessert ear candy pure bliss of excellence
i hail this cd, was a guess i never heard it i just purchase it to my local records store,/ Bookstore.

Now please whit all modesty please hail Deprofundis, i caught a big one (fisherman sense of humour)

me oi me oi matey arrragh :lol:

Have anice day folks from your renaissance refference dude here on talk classical, iaknowledge some folks no more than i 
but these folks dont sleep and are rather old , deprofundis is 41 yrs old, calearking around in renaissance era smelling the perfume of Venice or whatching the sky in Spain in Saragosa on a wam summer night,on a cloudless darken blueish sky and a full moon , pale & clear , like deprofundis soul.Eating fruits, enjoying life, moderation meaning ,not cutting fun but living better , eating better, less process food less fat, less colesterol= das better health yah?! ...fast walking all day , cycling all day , hey it's summer,.

*Take good care fellaws, i feel good today even if i did not slept yesterday and so on and on.. but sometime i rest and sleep like 5 hours 6 maximun,never more than this , coping whit insomniaa, has some benefit i listen to more classical , and more and more and more and more..thee boye ei machine(i try to talk in olde english), folks remenber Avalon wonderfull non classiC song of Brian Ferry. Anyway stay too for more unlighten deprofundis.
*
:tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106291
> 
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Debussy: Piano Music.
> 
> Estampes (3)/Images pour piano - Book 1/ Images pour piano - Book 2/ etc.


This is one of those that has been in and out of my cart.....

Should I put it back in?


----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven Piano Concertos 2 and 3
Emil Gilels with the Moscow Phil. Orch. conducted by Neeme Jarvi in 1966.

Disc 35 in this set.


----------



## Guest

kyjo said:


> I agree with you about Simpson. While his music is certainly very well crafted, it holds very little emotional or textural appeal for me. It all seems rather cold and impersonal. I've seen his music described as "Nielsen without the tunes" and I couldn't agree more.


I liked his second symphony a lot more (it was the first one I listened to). A brief review in this thread somewhere. I haven't given up on Simpson yet! The fact that the music is "formal" doesn't bother me, as long as it is not ugly.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Passacaglia from "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk"; Symphony No. 10 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Andris Nelsons


----------



## Guest

A thread somewhere around here about Schubert's talent as a melodist got me curious to listen to this recording. I haven't heard the piece in ages.










I only had time for the first movement so far. The ensemble reeks of Viennese charm. The music, eh, it was alright. I seem to remember that the first movement of this work was not my favorite, will reserve judgement until I've had time to listen to the rest. The second movement is the peach of this piece, I think.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Jungle Book. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil/ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 1-5. Quartetto Italiano. Guaranteed to brighten up the day.


----------



## kyjo

*Taneyev - Piano Quartet (Sitkovetsky/Rysanov/Ferrández-Castro/Geniušas):*






A marvelous live performance of this masterwork from the Verbier Festival. Taneyev's combination of inspired melodic writing, emotional content, and masterly counterpoint is really compelling. A pity that frequent "blips" start occurring in this recording about halfway through the third movement.

*Hovhaness - Symphony no. 22 City of Light:*









Very typical Hovhaness fare (lots of chorales and fugues!), but none the worse for that. I particularly liked the "wrong note" bell tones in the first movement, the brief yet delightful third movement, and the imposing ending.

*Dohnányi and Bartók - Piano Quartets:*









Two ripely Romantic piano quartets from early in both composers' careers. They both have a rather Brahmsian flavor that is occasionally "spiced" with Hungarian influences. The Notos Quartett play with great passion, fire, and fullness of tone.

*Jolivet - Bassoon Concerto:*









Now this was an unexpectedly great discovery! It's the most approachable piece by Jolivet I've heard thus far - hugely imaginative with a fiendishly virtuosic solo part (handled with aplomb here), a strikingly colorful orchestral part, and delightful jazz and neoclassical influences. Very cool!

*Boëllmann - Piano Quartet:*









This work is simply jam-packed with great ideas and beautiful melodies which Saint-Saëns would've been jealous of. The slow movement is particularly lovely. The performance here is energetic, but could've given the music a bit more breathing room.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rudolf Serkin, BSO, Ozawa...The Beethoven Piano Cocertos. Listened to 1-3 today. I love the BSO, and Serkin is a master.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Heures Persian. Rhein.-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## distantprommer

Currently listening to...

Prom 27: Folk Music around Britain and Ireland.

In a Prom that celebrates the history and evolution of the folk music scene in Britain and Ireland, the BBC Concert Orchestra collaborates with some of the folk world's leading musicians who are pushing the boundaries of traditional music, and bringing with them a new breed of folk fan.
With performers from England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland, this Prom reflects the diversity of a genre of music that, while steeped in tradition, is constantly evolving and reinventing itself through the generations.


----------



## Rambler

*Rosalyn Tureck plays Bach The Great Solo Works Vol.2* on VAI Audio








This disc includes a selection of Preludes and Fugues, the third English Suite, the Sonata in D minor (BWV 964) and the Italian Concerto.

The recorded piano sound might not please everyone as it is rather dry - but this suits the music. Any way I am quite a fan of Rosalyn Tureck's Bach playing. To my ear it has certain similarities to Gould but without his excesses.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Buisson Ardent; Au Loin; Cello Sonata. Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (SWF)


Music for the tactilely sensitive, whose imagination is stimulated by texture as much as by or more than by melody or harmonic development. Introspective music for and by the introvert adept at according private significance. Otherwise, the listener is left without musical purpose. But I am just beginning my absorption in Koechlin's oeuvre.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6. 
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy, D. 760 

Anatol Ugorski, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Goldberg Variations* Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord) on Harmonia Mundi









A fine account of the Goldbergs from Kenneth Gilbert on the harpsichord. I have far fewer recordings of the Goldbergs on the harpsichord than on the piano. For my taste - particularly in such a long work, I find the variety of tone possible on the piano holds my attention better. Maybe I'm just a lazy listener!


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony No. 2*









_*Ferenc Fricsay
Wiener Philharmoniker *_


----------



## jim prideaux

Janacek-Lachian Dances, Suite for Strings, Idyll for Strings.

Brno State P.O. conducted by Frantisek Jilek (Supraphon)


----------



## Malx

Purcell, The Tempest - Rosemary Hardy, Jennifer Smith, Carol Hall, Stephen Varcoe, David Thomas, Roderick Earle, Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.

From this box:


----------



## xankl

Starting my day with Schubert's Rondo in B Minor, D.895 from this







and really enjoying it


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Fredx2098

Here is the latest release of Jeremy Soule's music and the first not to be released as a soundtrack as far as I know. There's about an hour of music, but apparently they're just sketches of a large symphony he's working on. I've listened to it once so far and I like it. There's some minimalism and ambience, but also lush orchestrations.


----------



## Guest

I downloaded these two recordings as hi-res FLAC files. I'm sure the music is incredibly hard to play, but it's also hard to listen to! As I get older, I need more discernable structures and melodies. For what it's worth, the sound is very good on both.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Flavius

Bach: French Suites 1-3. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Sweden and the Netherlands Radio PO.

This was a surprise. Van Sweden's Brahms is very well done with great sound. It emphasizes woodwind parts which usually get buried by conductors.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:

















A pretty cool style case. It's a small hardcover book. The inside front cover has a pocket sleeve which houses the disc, and the extensive liner notes and photos make up the pages.


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Peter Wiesheu conducting; Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 /Jubel Overture/ Wilhelm von Oranien in Whitehall.

Carl Petersson (piano)

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This is one of those that has been in and out of my cart.....
> 
> Should I put it back in?


If you got a little pocket money left......


----------



## bejart

Earlier today --


----------



## deprofundis

*To tell you what im currentlly listening, i most tell you this following anecdote a lesson of wisom ala sauce deprofundis, i was grumpy today because a lot of factor, my mother was annoying has hell fill whit spite and hatred, i did not like this when iit was aim over me , and i swear to god i did not do anything to hher ,beside i rent the house upstair, i paid for all my necessary need , i hardly borrow money if i do it's whit interrest loan extra 10 extra 20 yah know, im cool dude.
*
*Tonight friend some friend was supposed to bring me smoke cartoon legitt rend, for less since he know peopple in ciggies buzziness that has discount price for employe, iit was long, first he said he will be at your place by 19h than next message follow by 15 minute or 30 minute, in the process i waited 30 hours before getting my ciggies i was mmad, but sometime anger is a calculus of anger iit was written i was supposed to get a package from amazonn the darn parcel never came, excuse me will i swear , deprofuundis says violently in the red amps at 11 f(word) joking.

But life is about relativism, les plaisir épicuriens additioné, epicurrian Joy's ,smaall joy, dont stare at the negativity or the abyss you might or your humor be s((word) in chaos, depression,anger, so i try to be a good captain if my life a ship no mather if the storm called there havoc on the ship ,i will still ride the ship and see positivity of all..
*
So for this moment ii would like to says im listening to pure undiluted ars antiqua, Herman der Lamme cd Insula Felix label chhrystophorrus, than .. i will still lurrk in ars antiqua even gregorrian,ambrosiian, Sarrum chatd, the olllddd , no the olde early ars antiqua deep end. smart aalbum wonderful spoken word singning and minimal instrumental ornements embelish the album, chapeau monsieuur .Stefan Morent

:tiphat:

*p.s do you guys have a fascination for Peter Abelard ''plannctus David'' kilometric masterwork mark 15 minutes opus of foreing lore. minimun, wo..?*


----------



## Rogerx

Doric String Quartet performing; Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 Nos. 1-3


----------



## kyjo

*Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 25:*









A delightful way to start the morning. I could wish for a bit more character in the performance, though.

*Ginastera - Harp Concerto:*









This concerto has both moments of exhilarating rhythmic activity (in typical Ginastera fashion) and moments of exotic fantasy, as befits the nature of the solo instrument. There are no cliché effects here; Ginastera's writing for the harp (and the orchestra) is strikingly original.

*Delius - Florida Suite (Bournemouth SO/Hickox):*









I find Delius to be a rather hit-or-miss composer, but this is a definite "hit"; in fact, it's joined the ranks of my favorite classical works. I don't usually consider Delius to be a great melodist (granted, there's purposely much less focus on melody in his more mature works); but this work contains some of the most gorgeous melodies known to me. The incorporation of the unforgettably catchy _La Calinda_ from his opera _Koanga_ in the first movement is an absolute delight. Delius' orchestration isn't terribly sophisticated, yet somehow he still makes you feel as if you are right in a Floridian orange grove along the river at sunset. Beautiful stuff.

*Torke - Rapture (Percussion Concerto):*









Really energetic and entertaining music. Torke's bright, rhythmic, minimalistic (but not overly repetitive) style is perfectly suited to the medium of a percussion concerto.

*Ewazen - Down a River of Time (Concerto for Oboe and Strings):*









My first encounter with the music of Eric Ewazen, this lovely concerto is endlessly lyrical, nostalgic, and almost bordering on the overly sentimental (which isn't a problem for me). It'll certainly appeal to lovers of the RVW oboe concerto, though without that work's occasional astringent moments. It's certainly a very worthy addition to the oboe concerto repertoire.


----------



## Ariasexta

I am listening to I Musici rendition of Vivaldi`s four seasons, I Musici emsemble is timeless, perfect tempo and always lively in their leading instruments like first violin or flute. Philips recording technics is phenomenal, a hallmark for the best sound recordings ever.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Sibelius, Prokofiev & Glazunov: Violin Concertos.

Jascha Heifetz (violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Rachmaninoff - Fantasie tableaux Suite No.1 for two pianos, Op. 5
Jón Leifs - Hafís op.63
*


----------



## science

Haven't heard this in a long time. Very nice music. Poignant and fun and beautiful.


----------



## Malx

A determination this weekend to play some discs from dark corners of the collection not recently visited leads me to one of the first discs I bought when starting my collection:

Debussy, Berceuse heroique - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum.
Debussy, Images - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.

At the time I purchased the set it seemed to be an excellent buy, but with years of listening to different recordings I find Haitink a bit flat and characterless in Images - it might just be this work but I prefer Boulez and Rattle among other recordings to this. 
Not the best start!


----------



## Merl

Listening to Symphonies 40 & 41. Jupiter is particularly engaging even with the mellower acoustic. Lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting; Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita' & Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375
Netherlands Wind Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alex Z's orchestral works this afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor (1892-93):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat (1897):



_Ein Tanzpoem_ after a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal WoO (1901-04):
_Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid)_ - fantasy after Hans Christian Andersen WoO (1902-03):
Suite from the incidental music for Shakespeare's _Cymbeline_ WoO (1913-15):
_Sinfonietta_ op.23 (1934):


----------



## Taplow

Rambler said:


> *Rosalyn Tureck plays Bach The Great Solo Works Vol.2* on VAI Audio
> View attachment 106299
> 
> 
> This disc includes a selection of Preludes and Fugues, the third English Suite, the Sonata in D minor (BWV 964) and the Italian Concerto.
> 
> The recorded piano sound might not please everyone as it is rather dry - but this suits the music. Any way I am quite a fan of Rosalyn Tureck's Bach playing. To my ear it has certain similarities to Gould but without his excesses.


This is without doubt one of the greatest recital CDs ever recorded. It is a testament to Tureck's artistry. It was recorded, as far as I am aware, in her own apartment ... an intimate gathering for some friends. She was a scholar and a performer of the highest order, both qualities of which are embodied in these sublime yet understated readings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Requiems - both somewhat different takes on the form than the usual. Also two CD covers that have little or no information so I have to give you both sides of the cover! The Faure is coupled with an excellent Franck symphony but I didn't listen to that on this occasion.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Shaw conducting; Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Arleen Auger soprano.

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more contemporary music, this time from 2013.


----------



## Rogerx

Thymos Quartet perfoming; Dvorák: Love Songs, Op. 83, Cypresses & Piano Quintet

Adriana Kucerova (soprano) & Christoph Eschenbach (piano), Christoph Eschenbach (piano).


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #6 (Hoeren/cpo)
J. S. Bach - Solo Violin Sonata #2 (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)
Fasch - Concerto for Oboe and Strings in G (Westermann/MDG)*


----------



## Joe B

Just finished listening to this disc delivered in yesterday's mail:










1. BUCK Hymn to Music
2. ROZSA The Lord is my shepherd (Op. 34)
3. RIEGGER Evil shall not prevail (Op. 48)
4. SCHUMAN Declaration Chorale
5. DUNPHY What do you think I fought for at Omaha Beach?
6. KAY A Lincoln Letter
7. CHILCOTT MLK
8. DAWSON There is a balm in Gilead
9. LEKBERG Lament
10. PAULUS Stabat Mater
11. HARRIS Symphony for Voices I III
12. HELVEY Sunset St Louis (Three Teasdale Madrigals)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Harnoncourt's recording yesterday. As I enjoyed it so much I thought I'd listen to the classic Britten recording. Britten's recordings of other people's music are few but all are classics.


----------



## Guest

Got through a few more movements of the Schubert Octet, but it was too sickly sweet and I couldn't take it anymore.










Switched to this release.










Concerto for strings, Dances Concertantes, Septet, Octet. A much more diverse palette.


----------



## bejart

Last night ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Luigi Boccerhini (1743-1805): Symphony in D Major, Op.35, No.1, G 509


----------



## Malx

Better result this time a different corner produces:
Copland, Quiet City & Appalachian Spring - The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugo Wolff.

I really enjoy these chamber scale recordings of Copland I believe his works benefit from the insights gained by having fewer strings. This has been moved to a more accessible part of the collection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Got through a few more movements of the Schubert Octet, but it was too sickly sweet and I couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched to this release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto for strings, Dances Concertantes, Septet, Octet. A much more diverse palette.


I also find the classic Vienna Octet recording a little thick. You think you want old world charm from this work but you don't. The Mullova recording is much more alive, I think, as is the HIP recording (available in a bargain box with the piano trios and the Trout and other chamber works) by Mozzafiato with L'Archibudelli (if you are interested it may be easier to search for Van Immerseel, Beths, Bylsma).


----------



## Malx

Next on the player is:

Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough in Brahms' second Cello Sonata also hidden in the disc that I had completely forgotten about are two short pieces by Josef Suk a Ballade & a Seranade his Op 3 Nos 1 & 2 very enjoyable miniatures.

















Is it only me that thinks Steven Isserlis is a safe pair hands in most everything he plays (although I will admit to having not heard every recording) but can lack character - that special something that makes a recording stand out.
I found myself drawn to Stephen Hough's piano playing on this disc rather than the cello


----------



## kyjo

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 4:*









This is one of my favorite Beethoven piano sonatas that I've heard thus far. It's remarkable for its quasi-orchestral sonorities - one can hear "brass" fanfares in the first movement and "woodwind" figurations in the second. The second movement, in its great depth and solemnity, prefigures Beethoven's late works quite a bit. I was also struck by the tremulous trio of the third movement. My enjoyment of this work was due in no small part to Michael Korstick's marvelous performance - his sense of breathless energy in the first movement is thrilling (the _fortissimo_ passages are huge!), as is his sense of transcendent breadth in the slow movement. I will certainly have to investigate his recordings of the other Beethoven sonatas!

*Arnold - Symphony for Brass Instruments:*









This utterly serious work certainly deserves to be considered alongside Arnold's 9 orchestral symphonies. Arnold was a professional trumpet player, and his understanding of brass instruments is readily apparent in the masterful scoring here.

*Juon - Piano Quartet no. 1 "Rhapsodie":*









Juon has once again proven himself to be a composer of great individuality and imaginative powers. As would befit a Russian-born Swiss composer, his music has a very cosmopolitan outlook, with Slavic fantasy in tandem with Germanic craftsmanship. This work is brimming with stunning ideas, particularly the arresting opening and in the often magical second movement. Man, that cello part sounds fun to play!

*Tubin - Symphony no. 3 "Heroic":*









This symphony continues in the "legendary" vein of his 2nd Symphony, but without much of that work's stunning orchestration and gripping drama. Still, very enjoyable stuff. Love that cover photo - very fitting!

*Brahms - String Quartet no. 1:*









I simply cannot image better performances of the Brahms quartets than these - full of virile emotion and total togetherness of vision. The Belceas capture both the searing drama of the outer movements and the exquisite tenderness of the slow movement. I'm not sure if any performance can save the overlong third movement from being a bit on the boring side, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony 6. Berlioz, Romeo and Juliet*

I've been thinking about this CD for a while, and yesterday it showed up in my used CD store for $2. It's my first exposure to Mitropoulos.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Next on the player is:
> 
> Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough in Brahms' second Cello Sonata also hidden in the disc that I had completely forgotten about are two short pieces by Josef Suk a Ballade & a Seranade his Op 3 Nos 1 & 2 very enjoyable miniatures.
> 
> View attachment 106334
> 
> 
> View attachment 106335
> 
> 
> Is it only me that thinks Steven Isserlis is a safe pair hands in most everything he plays (although I will admit to having not heard every recording) but can lack character - that special something that makes a recording stand out.


No I feel the same way to a certain degree about his Bach Cello Suites. It's a very impressive recording and is undoubtedly superbly played but others do it with just a bit more character. Right now I'm playing one such version.......


----------



## Joe B

I just got through installing a new headphone amp/DAC (*Marantz HD DAC-1*), Audio Quest Carbon USB cable, and a Furman power line conditioner and surge protector to my computer and peripherals and wanted to listen to something with which I am totally familiar. I've never heard Tenebrae sound better on headphones. Actually, I've never heard my headphones sound better, and that's with 0 hours of break-in. Music and audio are just so cool!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.44 in E Major, Op.54, No.3

Festetics Quartet: Istvwen Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello

Pity this has gone OOP ---


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer, Strauss, Salome, Dance of the Seven Veils
*

Mitropolous plays La Mer with more fire than anyone else I've heard. As to the Strauss, I don't think little children should be in the room when this is played.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've never been that much of a fan of Romantic choral music. Verdi's Requiem, a few pieces of Berlioz, the masses of Brahms and Bruckner ... that's it. Except for Schumann! What could I listen to after his Faust Scenes? Well, there is this.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rudolf Serkin, Beethoven Piano Concertos Nos. 4 and 5. He does a great job on No. 5, "The Emperor".


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq 166

David Zinman leading the Netherlands Camber Orchestra -- Aurele Nicolet, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Despite the sound, this is a wonderful interpretation. Although Toscanini's Mer is being traversed in a speedboat.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Goldberg Variations * Glenn Gould on CBS









This is the 1955 recording. The LP version of this disc was my first encounter with the Goldberg Variations when I was in my teenage years, I remember being wowed by it then and I still find it at times very exhilarating.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today. The early one, listened to this morning:

Proms at … Lincoln Drill Hall: The Soldier's Tale

Igor Stravinsky- The Soldier's Tale

Hebrides Ensemble - William Conway

Right now listening to ...
Prom 28: National Youth Orchestra of Great Bitain perform Mussorgsky, Ligeti and Debussy

Modest Mussorgsky- A Night on the Bare Mountain (orch. Rimsky-Korsakov)
George Benjamin- Dance Figures
Maurice Ravel- Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
György Ligeti- Lontano
Claude Debussy- La mer

Tamara Stefanovich, piano

National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain - George Benjamin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

A break from household chores, it has been quite some time since I've listened to any of the Bertini Mahler cycle

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 4*









*Lucia Popp

Gary Bartini
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfinorchester*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love Marlos Nobre


----------



## Iota

Flavius said:


> Koechlin: Le Buisson Ardent; Au Loin; Cello Sonata. Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (SWF)
> 
> Music for the tactilely sensitive, whose imagination is stimulated by texture as much as by or more than by melody or harmonic development. Introspective music for and by the introvert adept at according private significance. Otherwise, the listener is left without musical purpose. But I am just beginning my absorption in Koechlin's oeuvre.


Your excellent description also fits Koechlin's Les Heures Persanes, to which I've been listening (Segerstam). I'm not sure I know any other (classical) music quite so unanchored.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Gunter Wand conducts the NDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Guest

This 4-CD set is now out of print and rather pricey ($150 or so), but Linn offers the individual discs as hi-res FLAC for just $13ea, so I bought all 4 today. Started with disc one. He plays wonderfully and the sound is superb--very present and detailed but not dry.


----------



## Fredx2098

I'm currently listening to Carter's Cello Sonata and I'm not hearing why people are so offended by his music. It sounds very beautiful to me and reminds me vaguely of Ives' Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Malx

This evening more discs dusted down and given first airings for what seems like an eternity.

Malcolm Arnold, Fantasy on a theme of John Field - John Lill (piano), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.

This according to Arnold is in effect a one movement piano concerto. At the time he wrote it during his 'Irish period' he was drawing ever closer towards a nervous breakdown that would ultimately arrive.
It seems churlish given such a background to be too scathing - but I found the piece difficult to comprehend it seemed to be at conflict with itself at times - I couldn't see any logic to it, I wish I had a better musical vocabulary to try and convey my thoughts.


----------



## Malx

A young Franz Welser-Most doing his best Celibidache impersonation in Mahler's 4th Symphony - possibly the slowest on disc.
But as I have said before i'm a sucker for something that is a bit different from the norm. Not a library choice then but for a collector a decent alternate view of the piece.
Felicity Lott provides the vocals for the fourth movement accompanied by the LPO.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovitch's "String Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight a classic of the gramophone - Richard Strauss, Four Last Songs - Lisa Della Casa, Vienna PO, Karl Bohm.

Not my favourite recording of this work but one of the first - and justly regarded as a classic imo.


----------



## Joe B

Going to see a play tonight (Music Man) at a local theater. Just enough time to squeeze in the first four tracks (Mealor's "Now sleeps the crimson petal").


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (Or No. 7 if you're a purist)*

Goodman and the Hanover Band.

This is a nice, quickly paced rendition. I don't know why it was recorded in a church with all that resonance, but still, the details don't seem to get buried.


----------



## WVdave

Leopold Stokowski; London Symphony Orchestra 
Wagner ‎- Orchestral Masterpieces From The Ring Of The Niebelung
London Records ‎- SPC 21016, Phase 4 Stereo Concert Series, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1967.


----------



## xankl

Enjoying No.60 first up...


----------



## kyjo

*Liszt - Mephisto Waltz no. 1 and Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Melodies:*









Liszt isn't a composer I listen to that often, but when I do, his music gives me great pleasure. The Mephisto Waltz flies along with devilish exuberance and the underrated Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Melodies, featuring Shura Kerkassky as the piano soloist, is catchy and effervescent without being emptily virtuosic. Karajan and the Berlin Phil play beautifully and with spirit.

*Herzogenberg - Piano Quartet no. 1:*









Herzogenberg's music clearly reflects the influence of his friend Brahms, but he's far from a pale imitator of the great Johannes. The first movement has a haunting opening motif, and the slow movement is truly beautiful with a theme recalling the opening of Brahms' Piano Trio no. 1. Much as I love Brahms, I prefer this slow movement to many of his. The finale is notable for its broad counterpoint and its moving ending which recalls the slow movement.

*Piazzolla - Bandoneon Concerto "Aconcagua"*









This concerto for the accordion-like bandoneon is classic Piazzolla, with its sultry passion, obsessive rhythms, and that dark, "dangerous" edge that makes his music so appealing.

*Weber - Bassoon Concerto:*









A delightful, almost operatic work which shows off the range and capabilities of the bassoon. Karen Geoghegan plays with great style and apparent ease.

*Respighi - Brazilian Impressions:*









One of Respighi's lesser-known works, this three-movement suite consists of a glittering, exotic first movement, a mysterious, uneasy second movement (depicting a snake garden), and an upbeat, rhythmic third movement. As always, Respighi's orchestration is superb. The performance and recording are first-rate in all regards.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Heures Persanes. Henck `(Wergo)


----------



## bejart

Antonin Mahaut (1719-c.1785): Symphony No.4 in C Minor

Hans Martin Linde leading the Cappella Coloniensis


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach B Minor Mass, I've been playing it a lot lately.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> I'm currently listening to Carter's Cello Sonata and I'm not hearing why people are so offended by his music. It sounds very beautiful to me and reminds me vaguely of Ives' Violin Sonatas.


Who was offended? I've never even heard that people were.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conductin; Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Cluytens/Berlin. Leisurely in parts, warm and inviting throughout. A favorite 6th.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: 6th Sym. en fa majeur Op. 68. Orch. Phil. de Berlin/ Cluytens (EMI)

Also a favorite of mine. Love the woodwinds.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln

One of the best "Sturm und Drang" symphonies written by a composer not named Haydn or Mozart ---


----------



## Rogerx

Chiaroscuro Quartet performing; Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6.


----------



## Rmathuln

Wagner Flying Dutchman from Bayreuth 1985


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor
> 
> Concerto Koln
> 
> One of the best "Sturm und Drang" symphonies written by a composer not named Haydn or Mozart ---


It seems Kraus wrote this for Haydn's Esterhazy orchestra. Haydn later remarked, "The symphony he wrote here in Vienna especially for me will be regarded as a masterpiece for centuries to come; believe me, there are few people who can compose something like that."

Unfortunately, Kraus died young just a year after Mozart.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Gunter Wand conducts the NDR Sinfonieorchester.


........and again to start the day (early!)......marvellous interpretation/recording of the 2nd, particularly fine in the last movement!


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Schønwandt conduting; Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Stravinsky's Violin Concerto, Vengerov and Rostropovich. Very nice!


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Jean Paul performing; Beethoven: Piano Trios.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> ........and again to start the day (early!)......marvellous interpretation/recording of the 2nd, particularly fine in the last movement!


I'll follow Jim's 'Brahmsathon' with another recording of Symphony 2. This one's from Van Zweden's very consistent set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taking in another of Wagner's 'big ten' today...

_Tristan und Isolde_ - music drama in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1857 - music: 1856-59):


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1


----------



## Merl

Love this one. Another regular play (on CD not vinyl).


----------



## Malx

Still stumbling around in the dark corners of the collection:

Balakirev, Symphony No 2 - Leningrad PO, Valentin Koshin.

An unknown conductor to me but I recall retaining this disc over the Hyperion recordings that I found too comfortable. This is another example of a Russian orchestra and conductor making a sound case for a Russian composer, the brass has a bit more bite, a very decent disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Davis conducting; Fauré & Duruflé: Requiems

Siegmund Nimsgern (bass-baritone), Lucia Popp (soprano), Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Iota

Spun recently, French Suite No.5 from the above.

Delightful playing, warm, unrigorous, yet always feeling the ground is very sure underfoot.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 & 40

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Brandenburg set - at once fresh (and with a sense of discovery) and sophisticated. As ever with Freiburger Baroque, there is a lovely sense of dance. I have a number of Brandenburg sets that I like a lot but they are mostly quite old (Harnoncourt, Collegium Aureum). This is the most recent to join that august company!


----------



## Guest

Nørgård - String Quartets Nos 7 - 10
Kroger Quartet









A touch of Carter, a touch of Bartok. I've not listened to these quartets for a while, I need to keep them nearer the top of my playlist.


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture in D minor (Sanderling/Naxos)
Kopylov - Symphony in C minor (de Almeida/ASV)*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Shebalin - Symphonies 2 & 4; Russian Overture
*
Russian Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra / Sergei Skripka


----------



## Rogerx

Marco Ceccato (cello)/ Accademia Ottobonio performing; Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms to listen to today.

First up:

Prom 29: Brandenburg Concertos Project - 1

Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 1 in F major, BWV 1046
Mark-Anthony Turnage- Maya (UK premiere)
Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 3 in G major, BWV 1048
Anders Hillborg- Bach Materia (UK premiere)
Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 5 in D major, BWV 1050
Uri Caine- Hamsa(UK premiere)

Pekka Kuusisto, violin
Antje Weithaas, violin
Maya Beiser, cello
Fiona Kelly, flute
Uri Caine, piano
Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

Swedish Chamber Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: 10 Pieces from Romeo and Juliet; Waltz from War and Peace; Scherzo and March from A Love of Three Oranges; 5 Pieces from Cinderella

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

A brace of warhorses! No, I don't mean Celi and Barenboim. Fine performances but not that unusual. Still, some nice touches.


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 29,
The Hillborg work (Bach Materie) that I am now listening to is quite enjoyable. A nice revelation.


----------



## LezLee

distantprommer said:


> Re Prom 29,
> The Hillborg work (Bach Materia) that I am now listening to is quite enjoyable. A nice revelation.


Yes, I really enjoyed it. Hope it appears on CD sometime. I'm going to listen to some more of his music.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Going into early evening with a first listen to what was, at little shy of 90 minutes, Paul Hindemith's longest non-operatic work.

_Das Unaufhörliche_ (_The Never-Ending_, or _The One Eternal_) - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir, boys choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 29,
"Hamsa", by Uri Caine, is also an enjoyable revelation. Excellent programming by the Proms. This evening's concert will also, I hope, be as interesting as this one.


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> Who was offended? I've never even heard that people were.


I've just heard him mentioned along with people like Babbitt as music that is meaningless emotionless ugly modernism.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Lennox Berkeley*
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 6 (1935)
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15 (1941)
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 76 (1970)
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, rec. 2006]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

Listening to the second of today's Proms.

Prom 30: Brandenburg Concertos Project - 2

Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 4 in G, BWV 1049
Olga Neuwirth - Aello - ballet mécanomorphe (UK premiere)
Brett Dean- Approach - Prelude to a Canon
Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 6 in B flat major, BWV 1051
Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No 2 in F major, BWV 1047
Steven Mackey- Triceros (UK premiere)

Antje Weithaas, violin
Brett Dean, viola
Tabea Zimmermann, viola
Claire Chase, flute
Fiona Kelly, flute
Marten Larsson, oboe
Håkan Hardenberger, trumpet

Swedish Chamber Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Joe B




----------



## millionrainbows

Bethany Beardslee, for whom it was written...


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 102. Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Malx

Earlier another re-discovery if you like:

Midori, Live at Carnegie Hall (not the one in Dunfermline). 
Young she may have been but with an extraordinary talent and ability I thoroughly enjoyed hearing this disc again, in fact I played the Richard Strauss Sonata for Violin & Piano through twice, Robert McDonald's contribution is very fine as well.


----------



## Malx

Now an old favourite set of Brahms Symphonies rather neglected:

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.
I prefer this to the second stereo set he recorded.


----------



## Guest

1. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053: 1. Allegro
2. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053: 2. Siciliano
3. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053: 3. Allegro
4. Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068: Air on the G string
5. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056: 1. Allegro
6. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056: 2. Largo
7. Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056: 3. Presto
8. Cantata No. 147, 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben,' BWV 147 (BC A174): Choral Jesus bleibet meine Freude
9. Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 1. Allamanda
10. Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 2. Corrente
11. Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 3. Sarabanda
12. Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 4. Giga
13. Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 5. Ciaconna
14. Menuet, BWV Anh. 114 & 115


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* Pierre Hantal (harpsichord) on Opus 111








This is rather good!


----------



## Rmathuln

Mahler 5th conducted by Michael Gielen.


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater

Listening with my HiFi Man Headphones.

Both music selection and headphone use inspired by my good friend @Joe B

Awesome! (one of my favorite recordings)


----------



## Armanvd

Listening to Chopin's Mazurkas right now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony.

Abbado conducting the BPO.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Sticking with historic Brahms recordings:

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler.


----------



## Joe B

Half way through this disc. Amazing that 34 of the 37 tracks are world premier recordings.


----------



## Barbebleu

Webern, Im Sommerwind, Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. Terrific.


----------



## agoukass

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade 

Orchestra of the Concert Society of the Paris Conservatoire / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight more Brahms, this time a chamber orchestra take on the third from the COE conducted by Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Flavius

Rodrigo, Martin, Brouwer: Concerto Aranjuez, Guitare, Concerto de Benicàssim. Trápaga, Real Fil. de Galicia/ Díaz (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Aubade" (Concerto for piano and 18 instruments):


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 8* The London Classical Players conducted by Roger Norrington on EMI















This period instrument recording dates from 1987. One of my earliest purchased period instrument recordings of Beethoven.

It couples the second and eighth - possibly for most people the least 'significant' Beethoven symphonies (along with the first). But I've always had a soft spot for the eighth. I believe Stravinsky rated it too!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to David Amram's "Honor Song for Sitting Bull":


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Intégrale des oeuvres pour flute. Pahud, Piemontesi, Berndt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Fischer (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Holstag - treble recorder, director
Mark Caudle - bass viol
The Parley of Instruments
_
Musical Heritage Society_ via _Hyperion_


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Intégrale des oeuvres pour flute. Pahud, Piemontesi, Berndt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Fischer (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Jaap van Zweden, Netherlands Phil.

This is really good.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF PURCELL
_Purcell 300th Celebration_
*Henry Purcell
*
Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - Conductor, Organ
Catherine Bott - Soprano
James Bowman - Counter Tenor
Catherine Mackintosh - Violin
Richard Campbell - Bass Viol
Paula Chateauneuf - Theorbo
Christophe Coin - Bass Viol
Martyn Hill - Tenor
Monica Huggett - Violin
William Kendall - Tenor
Christopher Keyte - Vocals
Emma Kirkby - Soprano
Anthony Rooley - Lute

Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott - Director
Alfred Deller - Counter Tenor
John Whitworth - Counter Tenor

L'Ensemble Orchestral de L'Oiseau-Lyre Ensemble
St. Anthony Singers Ensemble
Anthony Lewis - Conductor
Stephen Roberts - Bass
Christopher Robson - Alto

Brandenburg Consort
Winchester Cathedral Choir
David Hill - Director
_
Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15. Barshai/WDR. Really excellent performance from an outstanding complete set.


----------



## Fredx2098

I'm listening to this piece that was posted in "Exploring Contemporary Composers" and I'm loving it. So far, I love how it expresses a lot of different moods which are all presented beautifully. The chromatic harmony and style reminds me very much of Feldman at certain points but with more tangible rhythm and speed, though not so fast as to become a virtuosic piece.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz PLeyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in D Major, Op.11, No.3

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Laslo Paulik and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for tenor sax and orch.; Ballade for alto sax, piano, timpany and strings; 3 Dances for sop. sax, harp, st. quintet and st. orch.; 'Petite Complainte' for sop. sax and piano; 'Sonata da Chiesa' for sop. sax and organ. Bornkamp et al. (ottavo)

Perfect music for a hot summer day, with a cool wind blowing in over the bay.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1; Fidelio and Ruins of Athens Overtures 

Berlin Philharmonic / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) :Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze & Fantasie


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in D Major, Brook 62

Stefan Sanderling leading the Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## deprofundis

Primo : Lady & Gentelmens , tonight , is the night i listen to all of my *christobal de morales *album , this mean a lot of stuff, the glorieous Brabant Ensemble conducted , by half man half god, Stephen rice, just kidding a bit but he seem like a wonderfull man, very knowledge about history and musicology, mayi dare says intellectual but easy to read, his booklets of cds see i.e.

Secondo:* Cristoball de Morales *on german or Dutch label i dont recalled, most be germans,, if my memory accurate, there offering of Morales is sweet too, i have a Tallis Scholars of Morales i dont know to this poinnt i have way too mutch albums

Holy st trininy of lord , by jesus i have a heck of a renaissance and medieval selection, modernist too.. this is crazy i most stop imperatively ordering or downloading , if not they should put me in a sanity chaiir away from me wallet hahaha 
The boy is passionated about classical music , he spend spend spend , he make the economy run, amen to poor deprofundis, there is a special part in heaven all ready reserve, i win my sky my wings(angelicaly). alleouia i says..

to tolerant atheist i says eureka!


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Sunday Vespers. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Paraclete Press)


----------



## kyjo

*Mahler - Symphony no. 8:*









WOW! It had been ages since I'd listened to this work, and I'd forgot how amazing it is! Many have dubbed it the weakest of the Mahler symphonies - which is perhaps understandable, as all of them are masterworks - and it very well may be, but it's certainly not my least favorite of the cycle! In contrast to the neurotic, darkly psychological nature of some of Mahler's other symphonies, the 8th radiates shafts of glorious light, though it isn't without its darker moments (e.g. the haunting opening to Part II). Part I contains some really ecstatic, thrilling music, and Part II contains some of Mahler's most heavenly music (wonderful use of harps, celesta, and piano). The final _Chorus mysticus_ is one of the greatest gradual crescendos ever penned, and it ends in a blaze of glory. The performance by Solti and Co. is simply magnificent beyond words - I was particularly taken by the wonderfully heroic singing of Rene Kollo.

*Pelēcis - Nevertheless (Concerto for violin, piano, and strings) (Kremer/Sacharov/Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie)*









This was an unexpectedly beautiful discovery (certainly much more so than that cover art)! Georgs Pelēcis' style has been described as "new consonant music" with "an amazingly clear positive spirit". In its slower sections, this work perhaps recalls the "holy minimalists", but the faster, joyous sections are unique to Pelēcis' radiant style.

*Chopin - 4 Scherzi:*









I find some of Chopin's music too "flowery" and "cutesy" for my taste, but that's certainly not the case with his four stunningly imaginative and dramatic scherzi. I particularly love no. 3 with its chorale-like middle section containing those unforgettable downward "flutters" of notes. Pogorelich's performances are impetuous, mercurial, and anything but boring.

*Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto no. 3:*









This epic concerto may lack some of the unforgettable melodies of its predecessor, but I still love it, of course. Rachmaninoff's melodies and harmonies have such a unique way of touching the heart. And let's not forget his imaginative way with rhythm, too, especially in the finale! Ashkenazy, Previn, and the LSO have this music in their blood.

*Schoenberg - Cello Concerto (after Monn's Concerto in D major for harpsichord):*









This is such a delightfully weird, quirky work - I wonder how on earth Schoenberg came up with the idea to write a cello concerto based on a Baroque harpsichord concerto? It's quite tonal, with tastefully placed dissonances. My favorite aspect of the work is its brilliantly colorful and wacky percussion part - witness that bass drum thwack at the end of the first movement. There's really nothing else like this in the repertoire!


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting; Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Jean Mouton missa tu est petrus(mass you are Peter) but has you all know iif you follow my post, he dying so he hhas an issue whit the laser it wont read track or start of some cd.You know by now im getting a new cd player heading my way end of auguust debut september, case solve.. so now im listening to the cd like i said Jean MouTon missa tu es Petrus from track 2 until the end, i will do the same whit cyprriano de rore, but Piierre de la rue on Brabant cd wont play, coincidence or supporstition the number on the package was 213 213, unlucky number the room Jeffrey Dahmmer american pssychopath & serrial killer did is slaughter and we all know this man was in lleague whit the devil, perhaps 213 is a curse number since jjeff live in appt .213

Or it's just my imagination


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2 "Tempest" 
Schumann: Fantasy in C major, Op. 17 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Tortelier's French Bonbons.

Peter Dixon (cello), Yuri Torchinsky (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Shlomo Mintz (violin) performing; Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006.


----------



## Merl

A strange listen for first thing in the morning but I just fancied it, as I thumbed through the CD racks. Vengerov on fire.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nearing the end of my Wagner binge, and a bit of light relief after all the blood-and-thunder intensity of the previous operas.

_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1845, 1861-62 and 1866-67 - music 1862-68):


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 1

Graffmann / BSO / Munch

Right near the top of greatest versions of this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Jean Paul performing; Mendelssohn - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Ina-Esther Joost Ben-Sasson (cello), Allan Sternfield (piano) performing; Myaskovsky & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Ludovic Morlot conducting; Ravel: Piano Concertos & Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain

Steven Osborne (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Spheres" by York Höller. Liked it so much that this is the second time


----------



## Vasks

_Scanning Scandanavia_

*Soderman - Overture to "The Devil's First Tentative Efforts" (Westernerg/Sterling)
Gade - A Summer's Day in the Country (Schmidt/cpo)
Sibelius - Menuetto in B-flat (Segerstam/Naxos)
Larsson - Concertino for Horn & Strings (Hermansson/BIS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conducting; Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada.


----------



## Enthusiast

An over the top and yet charming somehow work (the piano concerto). The flute concerto is more normal!


----------



## stejo

Giving Taneyev a chance this week, string quartets and quintets.


----------



## Flavius

Canteloube; Emmanuel: Chants d'Auvergne; Chansons bourguignonnes. Upshaw, Orch. de l'Opéra Nat'l de Lyon/ Nagano (Erato)

Cantelube; Villa-Lobos; Rachmaninoff: Songs of the Auvergne; Bach. Brasil. No.5; Vocalise. Moffo, Amer. Sym. Orch./ Stokowski (RCA)


----------



## Enthusiast

Sticking with Polish music.


----------



## BorisBandicoot

Have been humming it all morning so am now listening to:









(and still humming)


----------



## Guest

Still stuck on Stravinsky Chamber music. Listened to the octet again, from Ashkenazy's crew, then from the Netherlands Wind Ensemble. The Netherlands was not quite as in-your-face, but more satisfying overall.










I just noticed that Chailly recorded it with the London Sinfonietta. Why don't I have it!?


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite":


----------



## BorisBandicoot

Listening to Faure's "Élégie"


----------



## distantprommer

There are three Proms today. I missed the first one, "Proms at ... Cadogan Hall 4: Dame Sarah Connolly & Joseph Middleton" with English songs. Here in Playa it was on at 7 am. I was still asleep. but my wife listened and liked it. So I will listen later via iPlayer.

Now listening to.....

Prom 31: Minnesota Orchestra & Osmo Vänskä

A great American orchestra marks Leonard Bernstein's 100th-anniversary year with a concert of 20th-century American classics including Bernstein's exhilarating Candide overture and Ives's lyrical Second Symphony which is one of my favourites.

*Leonard Bernstein- Candide - overture
George Gershwin- Piano Concerto in F major
Charles Ives- Symphony No. 2*

Inon Barnatan, piano 
Minnesota Orchestra- Osmo Vänskä

The orchestra sounds very good indeed.









Later on this evening we will have Prom 32 entitled "Inside Shostakovich". 
A good promming day.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Bach.Brasil.Nr.2, for trombone; Bach.Brasil.Nr5, for soprano; Con. for Guitar; Amazonas, for soprano. Vaisse, trom., Bayo, sop.; Aussel, guitar; Orch. Nat'l de Lyon/ Krivine (Apex)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke's longest available work, I think - an imaginative score for choreographer/director John Neumeier's take on Ibsen's great drama.

_Peer Gynt_ - ballet in three acts with prologue and epilogue, freely based on the play by Henryk Ibsen (1985-87):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Both are very well played and recorded.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations, 4th Symphony.

Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## stejo

"There are three Proms today. I missed the first one, "Proms at ... Cadogan Hall 4: Dame Sarah Connolly & Joseph Middleton" with English songs. Here in Playa it was on at 7 am. I was still asleep. but my wife listened and liked it. So I will listen later via iPlayer.

Now listening to.....

Prom 31: Minnesota Orchestra & Osmo Vänskä

A great American orchestra marks Leonard Bernstein's 100th-anniversary year with a concert of 20th-century American classics including Bernstein's exhilarating Candide overture and Ives's lyrical Second Symphony which is one of my favourites.

Leonard Bernstein- Candide - overture
George Gershwin- Piano Concerto in F major
Charles Ives- Symphony No. 2

Inon Barnatan, piano 
Minnesota Orchestra- Osmo Vänskä

The orchestra sounds very good indeed.

Current Listening Vol V-proms-2018-guide-sm

Later on this evening we will have Prom 32 entitled "Inside Shostakovich". 
A good promming day.
Last edited by distantprommer; Today at 20:43."

*I Listened at Royal Albert hall at 20 th of July, first time for me, stunning!*


----------



## Iota

Baron Scarpia said:


> I just noticed that Chailly recorded it [Stravinsky Octet] with the London Sinfonietta. Why don't I have it!?


If when you're listening to the Octet, you imagine somewhere in your head (as I do ..) a slightly unsettling 1980's Eastern European animation peopled by characters whose intent is never quite clear, the Chailly may be the recording for you. 
But then again if you don't (ahem), it may still fit the bill. I like it, it's quirky, clear, but I have nothing really to compare it with.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My main listening over the last couple of nights has consisted of Walter Weller’s recording of Prokofiev’s Sixth Symphony with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

I chose the piece purely on whim as it is a piece by the Composer I am not familiar with. I’m glad I chose this work as it has proven immensely rewarding.


----------



## Jacck

AClockworkOrange said:


> My main listening over the last couple of nights has consisted of Walter Weller's recording of Prokofiev's Sixth Symphony with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.
> I chose the piece purely on whim as it is a piece by the Composer I am not familiar with. I'm glad I chose this work as it has proven immensely rewarding.


Prokofiev is awesome and especially in the Weller interpretation. I started my classical music exploration with him. I think his 2nd symphony is best, but needs some getting used to. At first listening it sounds crazy, especially the first movement.


----------



## Guest

Iota said:


> If when you're listening to the Octet, you imagine somewhere in your head (as I do ..) a slightly unsettling 1980's Eastern European animation peopled by characters whose intent is never quite clear, the Chailly may be the recording for you.
> But then again if you don't (ahem), it may still fit the bill. I like it, it's quirky, clear, but I have nothing really to compare it with.


I found a cheap used copy of the Chailly recording and couldn't resist getting it.

When I listen to the piece (in the recordings I have) the image that comes to mind is nothing so specific. The thought came to mind that ti could pass for a character portrait of a person I know, or knew.


----------



## Guest




----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 31;
The performance of the Ives 2nd symphony was excellent. My go to Ives 2 has been the Bernstein, NYPhO disk. If the Minnesota Orchestra and Vänskä bring out a CD of this, I am buying it.

Now waiting for Prom 32.


----------



## xankl

Something different (for me) and so far very enjoyable...


----------



## distantprommer

Listening to...

Prom 32: Inside Shostakovich

The Aurora Orchestra's Proms visits are always a highlight of the season - less a concert than a musical event. This year Nicholas Collon and the orchestra tackle their boldest challenge yet - performing Shostakovich's Ninth Symphony from memory.

*Dmitri Shostakovich
- Piano Concerto No 2 in F major
- Symphony No 9 in E flat major*
(Tom Service and Nicholas Collon present Shostakovich's Symphony No. 9)

Denis Kozhukhin, piano
Tom Service, presenter

Aurora Orchestra - Nicholas Collon


----------



## Hugo9000

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Symphony No. 3
Lan Shui/Singapore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Joe B

Hugo9000 said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninov*
> Symphony No. 3
> Lan Shui/Singapore Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 106435


1st post....welcome to TC.


----------



## kyjo

*Nielsen - Symphony no. 4 The Inextinguishable:*









It goes without saying that this is an epic masterwork of the highest level of inspiration (that said, I've always found the second movement to be a bit boring). It's remarkable how the searing, intense string writing in the third movement prefigures Shostakovich by a good 20 years. Blomstedt and the San Franciscans give a performance of great fire and clarity.

*Britten - Violin Concerto (Lubotsky/ECO/Britten):*









This is one of Britten's most intriguing works. The first movement is heavily based off a rhythmic figure in the timpani that opens the work, the second is scathing scherzo in the mannter of the similar movements in the first violin concerti of Prokofiev and Shostakovich, and the finale is a gaunt, somber passacaglia (a favorite form of Britten's) which ends hauntingly and memorably with the violin wavering between and F sharp and an F natural, keeping the listener guessing whether the work will end in major or minor. The performance here, while undoubtedly of great authority, focuses more on the acidic, angular aspects of the work than its more lyrical, emotional side, and is thus not very much to my taste.

*Barber - Summer Music:*









A bubbling, extroverted work. Hardly one of my favorites from Barber, though - maybe it's just that I'm not awfully fond of the medium of the wind quintet.

*Arnold - Symphony no. 3:*









This isn't one of Arnold's most immediately appealing symphonies, but it's still a very fine work. The first movement starts out with a typically Arnoldian, melancholy theme in the celli and quickly becomes more agitated. The second movement, apparently a passacaglia, is stark, desolate, and world-weary. There's not one glimmer of light throughout the entire 13-minute movement, and it ends loudly and defiantly with a big E minor chord that somewhat foreshadows the devastating ending of his 5th Symphony. The 3rd movement is much lighter, almost Haydnesque in tone.

*Grainger - Lincolnshire Posy:*









I often forget how fine of a composer Grainger is - he's able to set folk-tunes with as much sensitivity and perhaps even more imagination than, say, Vaughan Williams or Holst. The second movement of this suite, _Horkstow Grange_, is especially beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Piano sonatas; Schumann, Faschingsschwank aus Wein*

Some lovely playing by Michelangeli from 1969.







\


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for flute, piano and strings; for alto sax, piano and orch.; for piano and orch.; for trombone, piano and strings; concerto for 7 wind instruments, timpany, percussion & strings. Zoon, Sprank, et al., Royal Concertgebouw Orch./ Chailly (Decca)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Ursula Weiss - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba 
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## Flavius

Berlioz: Summer Nights. Martin:Three Pagan Poems. Van Dam, Orch. della Svizzera italiana de Lugano/ Baudo (Forlane)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ravel's "Daphnis Et Chloe":


----------



## Joe B

Just finished listening to Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":










Now on to Stravinsky's "Petushka" (1911 ballet version):


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano)-Brahms: Handel Variations


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Pavel Vranicky (1756-18-8): String Quartet in D Major, Op.16, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska. viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Fredx2098

Currently having a chronological Schubert lieder listening session


----------



## haydnguy

Fredx2098 said:


> Currently having a chronological Schubert lieder listening session


I once tried to do that but just gave up. I loved his lieder but the problem was that I had a book that had all the lyrics in English and it was hard to concentrate on the lyrics and music at the same time. It was outstanding but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman performing/ conducting; Haydn: Violin Concerto in C major Hob. VIIa:1/Symphony No. 22 i nE flat major "The Philosopher"/ Violin Concerto in G major Hob. VIIa:4.

National Arts Centre Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

Currently listening:

Mahler - #6
Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Istvan Hajdu (piano) and Quartetto Italiano, Beaux Arts Trio performing; Ravel: String Quartet, Violin Sonata & Piano Trio.


----------



## Fredx2098

haydnguy said:


> I once tried to do that but just gave up. I loved his lieder but the problem was that I had a book that had all the lyrics in English and it was hard to concentrate on the lyrics and music at the same time. It was outstanding but I just couldn't do it.


Whenever there are lyrics to read along with, it makes me lose focus of the music which is what's important to me, like when there's a little screen with subtitles for operas. Sometimes there are interesting or funny things happening in the opera, but I'd rather focus on the music. I wish there was a way to watch the musicians rather than having them hidden. That's why a performance of L'Orfeo with the musicians on stage along with the performers was my favorite opera experience. Continuing my tangent about opera with an even further tangent, almost every opera I've seen has been "modernized" in a very unsavory way. Some examples that really disappointed me are a performance of Die Zauberflöte where the only scenery was a cut-in-half suburban house, a performance of Orphée et Eurydice with modern buildings and cars on stage and everyone wearing modern formal wear and the whole performance was more like an avant-garde dance exhibition (for a Classical opera...), and a performance of Siegfried in which Siegfried was wearing a modern suit jacket and shorts and wielded a wooden toy sword. I'd much rather watch the musicians than a performance like those.

I'm loving the lieder so far though. It'll take a while to get through it, since there's over 24 hours of music and 462 songs.


----------



## Taplow

Fredx2098 said:


> Currently having a chronological Schubert lieder listening session


That should take you about 25 hours or so by my estimation. Report back in frequently ... we'll keep a candle burning for you. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Im listwening to two download wonderful , folks i tell you all, Tonus Perigrinus Never sounded better a naxos called:
*Music From the Elton Choir book* i have no idea were this occur but in renaissance , since idont know or am nott familliar whit name of composers here ,shame on me, since there Perontin and of course Dunstable (credential composers , crucial) it's there best you get Magnificats ,sarum chants ect.. very nice


----------



## deprofundis

After this some ars nova of an incredible album i downloaded on _christophorus label_ called *Le Roman de la Rose album* whit some machaut and solage and obscur composers even for me, whit all modesty, even i dont know completly everything i most studyy hharder, Françoise Ferrand Guide de la musique du moyen age and guide de la renaissance, but not everything in there and Rabetet the other book i have neglect renaissance burgundy composers, dont have all composers , since this is an impossible task, except very expensive 10 tomes books called Oxford encyclopedia,, there expensiive as hell,,, can only find em are read em in a library perhapsaan english onee.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Martti Talvela (Sarastro), Stuart Burrows (Tamino), Cristina Deutekom (Königin der Nacht), Pilar Lorengar (Pamina), Renate Holm (Papagena), Hermann Prey (Papageno) etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsoper choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The concluding part of my Wagner binge. Maybe it was the monastic aspects of the plot but I used to find _Parsifal_ somewhat static compared to the others but once I dug in a bit more it started to dawn on me what a beautiful work it is on various levels.

_Parsifal_ - 'Bühnenweihfestspiel' ('stage dedication festival play') in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1865 and 1877 - music: 1877-82):


----------



## Merl

These are still magnificent recordings and ones I return to again and again. Kertesz / LSO.


----------



## Enthusiast

A good start to the day. A wonderful work.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Ravel: Tzigane & Piano Concertos

Ruggiero Ricci (violin), Jacqueline Blancard (piano)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Joe B

Concerto for light orchestra, Natus est Immanuel, Matthew Locke Suite (Psyche), Sifonietta Concertante, Two Miniatures, Finale for a Concert, John Ireland 'Holy Boy'


----------



## Rogerx

Roland Wilson conducting;Händel: Johannes-Passion.
Musica Fiata, Capella Ducale.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> These are still magnificent recordings and ones I return to again and again.
> 
> View attachment 106448


They may be (and these are works that need a little special advocacy to really take off) - but which recording is it? I didn't recognise the cover.


----------



## Enthusiast

This seemed a good way to follow Kurtag's classic but it is the contrasts with the Kurtag that come through most from the juxtaposition. The Kafka Fragments do cover a very wide range of emotions but there is almost always an underlying darkness and elegance. This Boulez classic is much more airy and also seems a far more conventional song cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, organ concertos*


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Debussy: La Mer and Images

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony for Cello and Orchestra*

Rostropovich with Kurt Sanderling.

This is one of the better collections assembled by Membran. Everyone is in it.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER SONATAS
_Op. 1, Nos. 2, 4, 7, 11, and Fitzwilliam Sonata No. 2_
*George Frederic Handel*
László Czidra - recorder
Pál Kelemen - cello
Zsuzsa Pertis - harpsichord
Zsolt Harsányi - recorder
_
Naxos_


----------



## Vasks

*Arne - Overture to "Artaxerses" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Boyce - Pindar's Ode (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## kyjo

stejo said:


> Giving Taneyev a chance this week, string quartets and quintets.
> 
> View attachment 106427


Great stuff! His Piano Quintet is epic beyond words (the Trio is a bit less impressive). Don't miss out on his beautiful and moving Piano Quartet, either!


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


> Listening to Delius' "Florida Suite":


An utterly gorgeous work!


----------



## kyjo

AClockworkOrange said:


> My main listening over the last couple of nights has consisted of Walter Weller's recording of Prokofiev's Sixth Symphony with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> I chose the piece purely on whim as it is a piece by the Composer I am not familiar with. I'm glad I chose this work as it has proven immensely rewarding.


Prokofiev's 6th has grown on me a lot recently, especially in Andrew Litton's recent BIS recording with the Bergen Philharmonic. It's a more enigmatic work than the more popular 5th Symphony, but I feel it may be the greater work (great as the 5th is). It's one of Prokofiev's most profound and disturbing utterances.


----------



## Rogerx

Marco Testori (cello) & Costantino Mastroprimiano (piano) performing; Hummel, Moscheles & Ries: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83 

Maurizio Pollini, piano
Vienna Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Enthusiast

More song ...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten*
Friday Afternoons, Op. 7
Sweet was the Song
King Herod and the Cock
The Oxen
Fancie
The Birds
3 Two-part Songs
A Wealden Trio: Christmas songs of the Women
A Ceremony of Carols*
Alexander Wells, piano; Skaila Kanga, harp; New London Children's Choir, Ronald Corp*
[Naxos, 1994]

Gentle but beautiful small-scale Britten choral works.










*
Modern Lied*
Holliger - 6 Lieder nach Gedichten von Christian Morgenstern
Sciarrino - Due Melodie
Lachenmann - Got Lost
Kurtag - Requiem po drugu, Op.26
Rihm - Ophelia Sings
Lang - Wenn die Landschaft aufhort
*Sarah Maria Sun, soprano; Jan Philip Schulze, piano*
[Mode, 2017]

This is getting to be quite a favourite disc around here. Ravishing modern lied - it does what it says on the jewel-case.


----------



## Joe B

kyjo said:


> An utterly gorgeous work!


It really is. The *harmonic progression* which he uses at the halfway point of the first movement is gorgeous. In the recording below, what I'm talking about starts at 4:55 into the piece (which in this recording is a rather fast tempo for this work....IMO).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Not as quirky as his Bruckner, but still, there are place where Celi asserts himself, particularly in the 2d movement, where he pulls phrases around like he's pulling taffy.


----------



## Taplow

Joe B said:


> The theme's chords which he uses (sorry, not sure how else to say it)


Harmonic progression.


----------



## Joe B

Taplow said:


> Harmonic progression.


Thanks! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> They may be (and these are works that need a little special advocacy to really take off) - but which recording is it? I didn't recognise the cover.


Sorry Enthusiast, it's the Kertesz / LSO recording. It came out on the Ovation label in the 90s.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished Strauss' "Dance of the Seven Veils":










Now on to his "Duet-Concertino for Clarinet & Bassoon with String Orchestra & Harp":


----------



## Guest

Two different version of Stravinsky's suite from A Soldier's Tale, one for piano, violin and clarinet, the other for mixed ensemble of strings, winds and percussion.



















Just noticed the Cleveland/Boulez recording includes grabby-hands Preucil playing violin. 

There are some wonderful things in this music, but at times my attention wanders.


----------



## Taplow

Some Satie ...








A little on the slow side at times, but a welcome contrast to the Aldo Ciccolini.


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> They may be (and these are works that need a little special advocacy to really take off) - but which recording is it? I didn't recognise the cover.


IIRC, it's Kertesz with the VPO.


----------



## Guest

wkasimer said:


> IIRC, it's Kertesz with the VPO.


And Kertesz is _the_ best Brahms symphony cycle, IMO. Amazing to me that it gets so little mention.


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


> It really is. The *harmonic progression* which he uses at the halfway point of the first movement is gorgeous. In the recording below, what I'm talking about starts at 4:55 into the piece (which in this recording is a rather fast tempo for this work....IMO).


There are so many gorgeous melodies and harmonic progressions throughout the work. It's my favorite work by Delius - most of his other works don't have the same degree of melodic appeal and instant accessibility. I particularly love how Delius includes the unforgettably catchy _La Calinda_ from his opera _Koanga_ in the second half of the first movement.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21, D 960*
Paul Badura-Skoda

Both this version and Zimerman's version were pretty good to me, but the music is not what I consider top tier so far.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28*
Maurizio Pollini

His performance is fine. So far, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff have all been at the good-not-great level on this sonata. Is there anyone in particular I should try that might impress me more?


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28*
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> His performance is fine. So far, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff have all been at the good-not-great level on this sonata. Is there anyone in particular I should try that might impress me more?


If Pollini doesn't impress you I don't know what will! It is my favorite recording of my favorite Beethoven Piano Sonata. I also recently listened to and enjoyed Angela Hewitt, who downplays the histrionics and emphasizes the counterpoint more than is typical.


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> IIRC, it's Kertesz with the VPO.


No its Kertesz with the LSO, wkasimer.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> No its Kertesz with the LSO, wkasimer.


Correct, the Serenades were recorded with the LSO, the Symphonies and Overtures with the VPO.


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Symphony for Cello and Orchestra*
> 
> Rostropovich with Kurt Sanderling.
> 
> This is one of the better collections assembled by Membran. Everyone is in it.
> 
> View attachment 106457


Excuse my ignorance here, but why is it a symphony and not a cello concerto?


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, but why is it a symphony and not a cello concerto?


Ultimately because that's what Prokofiev called it. I guess he wanted to draw attention to the fact that it was not meant as a virtuoso showpiece for cello. It is a reworking of a Cello Concerto that he subsequently withdrew.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Sorry Enthusiast, it's the Kertesz / LSO recording. It came out on the Ovation label in the 90s.


Ah. Yes. It is great. I have a different cover on mine!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28*
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> His performance is fine. So far, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff have all been at the good-not-great level on this sonata. Is there anyone in particular I should try that might impress me more?


You've set me a puzzle that I will try to solve. I must admit, though, that Pollini, Fischer and Kempff all satisfy me in this one.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Ah. Yes. It is great. I have a different cover on mine!


The Symphonies, Overtures and Serenades were released on a pair of Double Decca releases (which I have). Those are no longer available and I don't know of any subsequent releases, which amazes me because they are superb recordings.


----------



## wkasimer

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Symphonies, Overtures and Serenades were released on a pair of Double Decca releases (which I have). Those are no longer available and I don't know of any subsequent releases, which amazes me because they are superb recordings.


Fortunately, they're still in print, issued by Eloquence:


----------



## distantprommer

Today's Proms listening..

Prom 33: Brahms's A German Requiem

*Thea Musgrave- Phoenix Rising
Johannes Brahms- A German Requiem*

Golda Schultz, soprano
Johan Reuter, baritone 
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Richard Farnes


----------



## Malx

This evening so far:

Marc-Andre Dalbavie, Piano Concerto - Leif Oves Andsnes, Bavarian RSO, Franz Welser-Most.









Beethoven, Egmont Overture & Symphony No 1 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.
From the generally excellent live set of Symphonies recorded in Vienna in 1960. This box set is a bargain.


----------



## bharbeke

Enthusiast said:


> You've set me a puzzle that I will try to solve. I must admit, though, that Pollini, Fischer and Kempff all satisfy me in this one.


I've found a performance in all 32 of the Beethoven piano sonatas that rises to the level of enjoyable. For most of them, I have even found performances that I would call spectacular. 12, 27, 28, and 29 are the ones I am still searching for that spectacular performance of. If I never find them, 28/32 isn't bad, but I'll keep listening. People have recommended Arrau, Kovacevich, and Brendel to me, so I'll give them a try next.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Ravel: Piano music. François (EMI--2 CDs)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two epic piano compositions tonight, plus an agreeably rootsy fill-up.

_The People Will Never Be Defeated!_ - 36 variations on the Chilean song _¡El pueblo unido jamás será vencido!_ (1975):
_Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ from _Four North American Ballads_ (1979):



_Passacaglia on DSCH_ (1960-63):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21, D 960*
> Paul Badura-Skoda
> 
> Both this version and Zimerman's version were pretty good to me, but the music is not what I consider top tier so far.
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28*
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> His performance is fine. So far, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff have all been at the good-not-great level on this sonata. Is there anyone in particular I should try that might impress me more?


I slightly misread your post when I skimmed it the first time, bharbeke - I thought you had listened to Kempff playing Schubert's D.960 sonata and found it good-not-great. On re-reading, I see you haven't. But if you do want to hear a top tier reading of D.960 you could do worse than listen to Wilhelm Kempff's great account on DG from the LP era. I'm not sure it's intended to impress, particularly, just to worm its long melodic lines slowly but insistently into your perceptions - it is one of the most poetic things you'll ever hear.

In Beethoven's Op. 101 I have always loved Brendel's fiery and youthful1964 Vox recording - but his later ones on Philips are good in a different way.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund.


----------



## SONNET CLV

One needn't always go for something new and/or unusual.
And even though my listening habits do often incorporate such fare (as I remain a fan of contemporary music and the new and unusual in sound recordings), on occasion nothing proves more refreshing than a couple of old war horses, especially when conducted so potently by Rudolf Kempe with his Tonhall forces: Beethoven and Dvořák.















If you still need the Beethoven 5th and Dvořák 9th in your collection, don't overlook this offering. It's a treasure that will provide years of listening pleasures.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> In Beethoven's Op. 101 I have always loved Bendel's fiery and youthful1964 Vox recording - but his later ones on Philips are good in a different way.


I have that giant Vox/Vanguard Box but have never listened to that recording. Must rectify that!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## millionrainbows

Arthur Berger: String Quartet (1958)


----------



## Guest

Stunning.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Borenstein's "Suspended Opus 69":


----------



## Flavius

D'Indy: Sym. on A French Mountaineers['s Song. Thibaudet, Orch. Sym. de Montréal/ Dutoit (Decca)


----------



## st Omer

Flavius, 

I just listened to D'Indy's "Symphony on A French Mountain Air" yesterday with Pierre Monteux conducting with Maxim Shapiro at the piano. My son in law gave me a 15 cd box set of Monteux recordings for my birthday called the Monteux Edition. The recordings are old but the performances are wonderful.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Joe B

The orchestra has been replaced in this performance with synthesizers. Some might stay away just on principle, but it is done very well. The New York Choral Society does an unbelievable job. Their performance is stellar, and the producer/engineer John McClure did a great job capturing it. Something different to end the day.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Symphony No.34 in D Minor

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Pietro Spada (piano) and conducting; Salieri: The 2 Piano Concertos.

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## kyjo

*Lutosławski - Piano Sonata:*









What a fine discovery! Written in 1934 when the composer was just 21, this sonata is written in a beautifully impressionist mold that contains few harbingers of what was to come later in Luto's compositional development. It's almost like a lost piano work by Ravel!

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Cello Concerto:*









Written in 1933 for Piatigorsky, this concerto languished in oblivion until Brinton Smith recently rescued it from the dustbins of history. Anyone who enjoys the Hollywoodesque exoticism of Respighi, Bloch, and Rozsa will enjoy the declamatory and sinuously lyrical style of this concerto. Smith plays with great passion and commitment.

*Atterberg - Symphony no. 6:*









The first movement possesses a wonderful, sweeping exuberance that is offset by the charming, folk-like secondary theme played by a solo bassoon over a glistening bed of strings and harp. The wonderful slow movement is typically long-breathed and rises to an ecstatic climax that conjures up images of grand Nordic vistas. With its perky main theme that recalls the _March to the Scaffold_ from Berlioz's _S.F._, the finale is filled with irrepressible energy and good humor. The secondary theme references the secondary theme of the finale of Schubert's String Quintet, which is appropriate as the symphony was written for a competition celebrating the 100th anniversary of the death of Schubert. Atterberg won the competition, and the symphony thus garnered the rather stupid nickname of the _Dollar Symphony_. The NDR Radiophilharmonie under Rasilainen play their hearts out - it's hard to image a better performance.

*Corigliano - Symphony no. 3 "Circus Maximus" for band:*









This ambitious work is certainly not "easy listening", but makes a powerful impact. Its subtitle refers to how modern-day society's obsession with cheap entertainment is not unlike the Ancient Romans' amusement at the violent fights that took place in the Circus Maximus - a telling underlying message. The opening "Introitus" sets the tone for much of the rest of the piece - it's raucous, ear-splitting, and frightening music. There are some sections of lyrical calm later on in the work to relieve the listener. At points during the work, there are groups of instruments playing in the balconies as well as a marching band going down the aisles of the audience - I'm sure this spectacle would be something extraordinary to witness live!

*Glière - Harp Concerto:*









An unapologetically melodic, Romantic concerto written in 1938. There's a lovely lilt and charm to many of the melodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Yves Ossonce conducting; Hahn and Massenet piano concertos

Stephen Coombs (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Sonata in B flat major, D. 960; Allegretto in C minor; 3 Klavierstucke, D. 946 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Fredx2098

I am listening to Shostakovich's String Quartet No. 15 and loving it. It's perfectly slow and melancholy so far. This and the Viola Sonata, both very late, are his pieces which have resonated with me the most.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> I've found a performance in all 32 of the Beethoven piano sonatas that rises to the level of enjoyable. For most of them, I have even found performances that I would call spectacular. 12, 27, 28, and 29 are the ones I am still searching for that spectacular performance of. If I never find them, 28/32 isn't bad, but I'll keep listening. People have recommended Arrau, Kovacevich, and Brendel to me, so I'll give them a try next.


I listened to a good few before my feeling for the differences became blurred. You could try Schnabel. Serkin also may have something to say to you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fredx2098 said:


> I am listening to Shostakovich's String Quartet No. 15 and loving it. It's perfectly slow and melancholy so far. This and the Viola Sonata, both very late, are his pieces which have resonated with me the most.


Solomon Volkov described the final string quartet as 'thirty five minutes of graveside singing', and I don't think that was far off. Both that and the viola sonata strike me as being self-elegiac (most of his final works seem to centre around death in one way or another), but with Shostakovich that might have only been part of the story. I know it sounds morbid but when I hear the viola sonata it's almost like hovering above him in the hospital room watching him die.


----------



## Fredx2098

elgars ghost said:


> I know it sounds morbid but when I hear the viola sonata it's almost like hovering above him in the hospital room watching him die.


That's exactly how I feel about it and Feldman's Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello. Those pieces are so heartbreaking, their last musical utterances, and that's exactly what they sound like. Both works sound like they wrote the final notes and passed soon after, like they knew that is what would happen.


----------



## Fredx2098

Here is a very interesting but short piece of music. It's from a video game, but I like the music more than the game so far. This piece sounds perhaps post-modern and post-minimal to me. Very beautiful and relaxing, but with interesting chromaticism. It sounds like it uses a piano, piccolo, and viola. I'm always a fan of strange chamber ensembles.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Isabelle Faust (violin), Anne Katharina Schreiber (violin), Danusha Waskiewicz (viola), Kristin von der Goltz (cello), Lorenzo Coppola (clarinet), Javier Zafra (bassoon), Teunis van der Zwart (horn), James Munro (double bass)

performing; Schubert: Octet and 5 Minuets with 6 Trios, D89.


----------



## Enthusiast

Gubaidulina's most recorded work (a masterpiece!) normally leads to my wanting to hear Lutoslawski's Cello Concerto but on this occasion I went for more Gubaidulina.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Schmidt (baritone), Rudolf Jansen (piano) performing; Schubert: Winterreise D911.


----------



## stejo

Listen to the second piano concert this afternoon, lovely music if you like Shostakovich.


----------



## sbmonty

This just arrived yesterday. First listen!


----------



## sbmonty

stejo said:


> Listen to the second piano concert this afternoon, lovely music if you like Shostakovich.
> 
> View attachment 106501


The Andante kills me. Just incredible! What a melody.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - chamber works part one this afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in G K80 (1770):
String Quartet no.2 in D K155 (1772):
String Quartet no.3 in G K156 (1772):
String Quartet no.4 in C K157 (1772 or 1773):



String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):



_Minuet_ in F for string quartet K168a (1773):
Two original movements for String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):
_Allegro_ in F for two horns and strings K288 (1776 inc.):
Duo for Bassoon and Cello in B-flat K292 (1775):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat K254 (1776):
Flute Quartet no.1 in D K285 (1777-78):
Flute Quartet no.2 in G K285a (1777-78):



Trio in B-flat for two violins and cello K266 (1777):










Violin Sonata no.17 in C K296 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.18 in G K301 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.19 in E-flat K302 (1778):


----------



## Rogerx

More Schubert:

Javier Perianes performing; Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899, Drei Klavierstücke.


----------



## Vasks

_A pair of Pierre pieces_

*Boulez - Figures-Doubles-Prismes (Robertson/Naive)
Boulez - Le Marteau sans maitre (composer/DG)*


----------



## Guest

Diverted from the unconventional music program to listen to one of my perennial favorites. Brahms, Symphony No 3.

Loren Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra, Decca.










Had this recording on Vinyl in the distant past. This remaster job is not balanced quite as well, a bit too bright. But still, satisfying audio.

My first impression after listening through was a good performance, not exceptional. But I decided to listen to the inner movements again, and the second movement (Andante) really blossomed for me. It is taken at a lower tempo than is usual and it is performed with a tenderness here that I have not heard elsewhere. In particular, there is some woodwind writing that comes about on third of the way into the movement, growing out of a repeated note theme, which is just meltingly beautiful. There is something magical about the way it is performed here, I can't put my finger on why. It is a beautiful as any melody you might here in Tchaikovsky, but Brahms does not milk it for all it's worth as Tchaikovsky would. It is an elusive thing that is played once and doesn't return.


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Ultimately because that's what Prokofiev called it. I guess he wanted to draw attention to the fact that it was not meant as a virtuoso showpiece for cello. It is a reworking of a Cello Concerto that he subsequently withdrew.


While Prokofiev may not have intended for it to be a virtuoso showpiece, it's certainly one of the most technically difficult cello concerti ever penned!


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich: The 1st cello concerto and the 2nd violin concerto from these records (both are exceptional performances).


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

kyjo said:


> While Prokofiev may not have intended for it to be a virtuoso showpiece, it's certainly one of the most technically difficult cello concerti ever penned!


Ironically, I have only listened to the original version, the Cello Concerto, in a recording by Janos Starker (which I didn't particularly enjoy). The Cello Symphony is still on my listening plan.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27*
Maurizio Pollini

This one was a knockout. Highly recommended for piano sonata fans.


----------



## Malx

Tubin, Symphony No 4 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today.

Prom 34: Barber, Britten & Copland

In Bernstein's centenary year, Juanjo Mena and the BBC Philharmonic celebrate with a transatlantic Prom, uniting music by British and American composers connected not just by generation but in many cases by personal friendship.

*William Walton- Overture 'Portsmouth Point
Aaron Copland- Connotations for Orchestra
Benjamin Britten- Les illuminations
Samuel Barber- Antony and Cleopatra Two Scenes
Benjamin Britten -Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes*

Sally Matthews, soprano

BBC Philharmonic - Juanjo Mena


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum
*

This is one recording which deserves to be played in heaven.


----------



## distantprommer

sbmonty said:


> The Andante kills me. Just incredible! What a melody.


At the Prom a few nights ago Tom Service, the BBC announcer, declared this movement and the associated melody to be one of the best of all time.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Te Deum
> *
> 
> This is one recording which deserves to be played in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 106507


If that's what they're playing, I'll go to the other place.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> If that's what they're playing, I'll go to the other place.


Be careful what you wish for. This could be you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

Next to Jochum, Rilling is almost as exciting, and it is textures are definitely clearer, though it doesn't have Jochum's massive je ne sais quoi. Barenboim, on the other hand, is kind of boring.

View attachment 106508
View attachment 106509


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Be careful what you wish for. This could be you.
> 
> View attachment 106510


Actually, I wasn't thinking of the Te Deum, but the masses in the same collection. It was the engineering that got to me, a fingernails on the chalkboard effect.


----------



## kyjo

*Rheinberger - Piano Quartet:*









This was my first encounter with Rheinberger's music, and what a great first encounter it was! This highly melodic, inventive piano quartet proves that Rheinberger was far more than just a composer of church music. The first movement has an unforgettable secondary theme, the slow movement is gorgeous with an effective fugal episode that is later placed in counterpoint with the main melody, the third movement is a melancholy minuet, and the finale rounds the work off in energetic fashion. Great stuff!

*Tubin - Double Bass Concerto:*









Granted, I haven't heard that many double bass concerti, but this is definitely the best one I've heard, which is unsurprising since Tubin is typically a composer of high quality. It's an energetic, invigorating work with a magical, "legendary" central section. Too bad he didn't write a cello concerto!

*Rorem - English Horn Concerto:*









An atmospheric, lyrical work with imaginative orchestral writing. Rorem's harmonies are unusual and subtle yet never jarring - that final chord is magical. Typically for Rorem the movements have imaginative titles - _Preamble and Amble, Love Letter, Recurring Dream, Perpetual Motion, and Medley and Prayer_ - which seem to suggest some sort of extra-musical narrative.

*Englund - Symphony no. 2 "Blackbird":*









This is a very fine symphony which, if I recall correctly, represents the opposing forces of the purity of nature (hence the subtitle) and the cruelty of war. The former is represented in the form of avian, almost Ravelian flute solos and the latter in the form of anxious, Shostakovichian marches.

*Debussy - L'isle joyeuse:*









A brief, colorful work written predominantly in the Lydian mode and reaching a dazzling, ecstatic finish. Korstick, as usual, plays phenomenally.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


First listen? Would love to know your impressions. I just gave it a quick listen on youtube. Sounds excellent.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> Actually, I wasn't thinking of the Te Deum, but the masses in the same collection. It was the engineering that got to me, a fingernails on the chalkboard effect.


Gotcha. Well, I'm sure there's a remastering board in Elysium.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 3*

Personally, I think Rilling shoves out Jochum on this one. I don't think the soloists are on the same level as Jochum, but the textures are more clear.


----------



## kyjo

Flavius said:


> D'Indy: Sym. on A French Mountaineers['s Song. Thibaudet, Orch. Sym. de Montréal/ Dutoit (Decca)


Great piece and recording! It's definitely one of D'Indy's most inspired works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius *
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
Songs of Sunset*
Sally Burgess (mezzo-soprano), Bryn Terfel (baritone)
Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices, Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Richard Hickox*
[Chandos 1994/2015]

I just fancied listening to some Delius today. In certain moods (nostalgia, mild regret) he never disappoints.










*Kurtág*
Kafka-Fragments, Op. 24*
Caroline Melzer (soprano) & Nurit Stark (violin)*
[BIS, 2015]

Prompted partly by my own listening to 'Modern Lied' and partly by Enthusiast listening to an alternative version of this yesterday as well. This is the only reading I know, but I think it rather fine.


----------



## kyjo

Baron Scarpia said:


> Ironically, I have only listened to the original version, the Cello Concerto, in a recording by Janos Starker (which I didn't particularly enjoy). The Cello Symphony is still on my listening plan.


I haven't heard the original version; must check it out. Though it has some striking moments, the Sinfonia Concertante isn't among my favorite Prokofiev works - it's rather diffuse and could've benefited from some editing IMO.


----------



## kyjo

Malx said:


> Tubin, Symphony No 4 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> View attachment 106505


Great to see people listening to Tubin! What an underrated composer. His 4th Symphony is a really beautiful work - it's much more understated than his boldly dramatic other symphonies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## xankl

Enjoy most of what I've heard by Dusapin and this release is no exception...a spikey musical start to my day's listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 2, Nocturnes*

Between Yves Nat on the Piano Sonata and Claudio Arrau on the Nocturnes, I'm trying once again to like Chopin's music. I've tried many times without much success, but lately I've noticed certain pieces making my ears perk up, so maybe I still have hope.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> First listen? Would love to know your impressions. I just gave it a quick listen on youtube. Sounds excellent.


yes, first spin.

performance and recording are impeccable.

Russian Orthodox choral from Chesnokov. 
Recorded in 5.0 and 2.0 Super Audio. 
The CD level is HDCD. Very cool. I have never come across that before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - chamber works part two this evening, concluding tomorrow morning.

String Quartet no.5 in F K158 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat K159 (1773):
String Quartet no.7 in E-flat K160 (1773):
String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
String Quartet no.9 in A K169 (1773):



Violin Sonata no.20 in C K303 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.21 in E-minor K304 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.22 in A K305 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.23 in D K306 (1778):



Six preludes and fugues by J.S. Bach (nos.1-5) and W.F. Bach (no.6) arr. for string trio K404a (1782):










Flute Quartet no.3 in C K285b (c.1781):
Oboe Quartet in F K370 (1781):
Horn Quintet in E-flat K407 (1782):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 5. I actually became aware of Pettersson here on TC. I think he is a wonderful composer


----------



## bharbeke

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 2, Nocturnes*
> 
> Between Yves Nat on the Piano Sonata and Claudio Arrau on the Nocturnes, I'm trying once again to like Chopin's music. I've tried many times without much success, but lately I've noticed certain pieces making my ears perk up, so maybe I still have hope.


I don't know what all you have tried, but here's a few early opus performances to consider.

Rondo a la Krakowiak in F, Op. 14 (Garrick Ohlsson, Jerzy Maksymiuk, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra) - especially if solo piano music is what isn't clicking with you with Chopin
Grand Valse Brillante in E-Flat, Op. 18 (Murray Perahia)
Bolero, Op. 19 (Arthur Rubinstein)


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 2, Nocturnes*
> 
> Between Yves Nat on the Piano Sonata and Claudio Arrau on the Nocturnes, I'm trying once again to like Chopin's music. I've tried many times without much success, but lately I've noticed certain pieces making my ears perk up, so maybe I still have hope.


Maybe someone who takes a less sentimental approach to Chopin, such as Pollini?


----------



## pmsummer

SEEING IS BELIEVING
*Nico Muhly*
Aurora Orchestra
Thomas Gould - electric violin
Nicholas Collon - conductor

_Decca_


----------



## distantprommer

Now coming up,

Prom 35: New York: Sound of a City

Celebrating the music of a modern New York, the Heritage Orchestra and conductor Jules Buckley present their take on the sound of NYC today.

Performers:

Hercules and Love Affair
serpentwithfeet
Sharon Van Etten
Nitty Scott

Heritage Orchestra - Jules Buckley

No idea waht this is going to be.


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 35.

An absolute waste of time. How deep has the Proms sunk? This type of program *DOES NOT BELONG* in the Proms!

Argggghhh!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> Maybe someone who takes a less sentimental approach to Chopin, such as Pollini?


I do like Sokolov.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Yehudi Menuhin conducting.

My go-to guy for the Dvorak symphonies is Kertesz, but I was surprised by this one. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> yes, first spin.
> 
> performance and recording are impeccable.
> 
> Russian Orthodox choral from Chesnokov.
> Recorded in 5.0 and 2.0 Super Audio.
> The CD level is HDCD. Very cool. I have never come across that before.


Just ordered. Thanks!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Hugo9000

My latest order from ArkivMusic arrived, so I have an evening filled with Jorge Bolet ahead of me!


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
*Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century*
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

No.4.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Spohr: Symphonies 7 & 9

NDR Radiophilharmonie.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rmathuln

Reminds why I want this later this month when released










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CBLSGJ3/


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto/ Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42.

Janine Jansen (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony 3 & Schumann piano concerto

Maria João Pires (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

*To suprise you guys tonight , i purchased modern composer Iannis Xennakis : classical ambient work La légende Eer.
It look like and sound like electro acoustic work , very , interresting for sur and i did ain't had any Xennakis yet,this is the first 
purchased from him i download, i rent Xennakis persepolis was intrigue so this was for the currently listening tonight , i lurk in modernism, perhaps afterward, i will listen to the spectralist work of Tristan Murail "Les nuages de Magellan'' witch is brillant see.

Take care regards folks*


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

Pilar Lorengar (Fiordiligi), Teresa Berganza (Dorabella), Lucia Popp (Despina), Donald Grobe (Ferrando), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Guglielmo), Keith Engen (Don Alfonso)

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - chamber works part three this morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.10 in C K170 (1773):
String Quartet no.11 in E-flat K171 (1773): 
String Quartet no.12 in B-flat K172 (1773):
String Quartet no.13 in D-minor K173 (1773):



Violin Sonata no.24 in F K376 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.25 in F K377 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.26 in B-flat K378 (1779):
Violin Sonata no.27 in G K379 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.28 in E-flat K380 (1781):



Duo in G for violin and viola K423 (1783):
Duo in B-flat for violin and viola K424 (1783):










Quintet for piano and winds in E-flat K452 (1784):


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 106 "Hammerklavier" - Michael Korstick.

I really don't know what to say - Adagio sostenuto - 28.42!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Ensemble performing; Saint-Saëns & Chausson: Piano Quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Douglas Boyd (oboe) & Maria João Pires (piano) performing; Schumann: Works for Oboe & Piano.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini Quartet performing; Mercadante & Gambaro: Wind Quartets.


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106526
> 
> 
> Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony 3 & Schumann piano concerto
> 
> Maria João Pires (piano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra.


Wow, uncanny! Just playing exactly the same CD. Great recording.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Dvorak - In Nature's Realm Overture (Neumann/Pro Arte)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 (Dorati/Mercury)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5
*

This set is for someone who, like I used to be, thinks Tchaikovsky is boring. He's not.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Enthusiast

Just the 1st. Great performance, by the way.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Gimeno conducting; Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe/Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano/ Pavane pour une infante défunte.

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some easy listening with Fabio Biondi


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Cello Sonatas 1 and 2. Ma/Ax. Technically adept but a bit too reserved for my taste.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - chamber works part four for late afternoon and evening.

String Quartet no.14 in G K387 (1782):
String Quartet no.15 in D-minor K421 (1783):
String Quartet no.16 in E-flat K428 (1783):



Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat K454 (1784):
Violin Sonata no.33 in E-flat K481 (1785):



Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor K478 (1785):
Piano Quartet no. in E-flat K493 (1786):
Flute Quartet no.4 in A K298 (c.1786):
Trio for piano, clarinet and viola K498 (1786):
Piano Trio no.2 in G K496 (c.1786):


----------



## Guest

The Goldberg Variations, Angela Hewitt (the second recording)










Really extraordinary control. Readings that often have a very attractive sense of dance.

Unlike the WTC, the Goldbergs are explicitly written for a two manual harpsichord, so a performance on piano is necessarily a 'transcription.' There are a few variations where it seems clear that there are effects that are hard to bring off on a modern piano. But to my ear Hewitt preserves the spirit of the piece and creates a thoroughly enjoyable performance.


----------



## wkasimer

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Goldberg Variations, Angela Hewitt (the second recording)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really extraordinary control. Readings that often have a very attractive sense of dance.


How does this compare to her earlier recording of the work (which I thought was dull as dishwater)?


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 106 "Hammerklavier" - Michael Korstick.
> 
> I really don't know what to say - Adagio sostenuto - 28.42!
> 
> View attachment 106530


Can you say that that movement should not be pushing 30 minutes in length? Classical music is not a race, but I thought the 17 minute version I heard was about as long as that should be.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 106 "Hammerklavier" - Michael Korstick.
> 
> I really don't know what to say - Adagio sostenuto - 28.42!
> 
> View attachment 106530


If one is in the right mood, then he seems to suspend time in that movement, but it does require considerable concentration.


----------



## Guest

wkasimer said:


> How does this compare to her earlier recording of the work (which I thought was dull as dishwater)?


The difference is not huge, but noticeable. The older recording sounds a bit mechanical compared with the newer one, which sounds a bit more free and relaxed. I enjoy both, prefer the later version. I like the way she uses differences in articulation to distinguish voices.

If you are curious enough you can find 30 second samples on hyperion's web site and compare. Since many of the movements are less than 2 minutes the samples are quite adequate for forming an impression.


----------



## Enthusiast

I tend to be a bit shaky in my loyalty to early music but it is getting through to me more and more. I just enjoyed this record so much that I am following up with more Monteverdi. OK not that early but a definite step forward (or should that be back?) for me in terms of really getting what others have raved about.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, Opp. 69 and 102

Lynn Harrell, cello
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Merl

Another thread prompted me to play this. Cracking accounts of the early string quartets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

distantprommer said:


> Re Prom 35.
> 
> An absolute waste of time. How deep has the Proms sunk? This type of program *DOES NOT BELONG* in the Proms!
> 
> Argggghhh!!!


Sounds interesting. Pray tell us more...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Edin Karamazov is my new hero! I thought he only played the lute...


----------



## MattB

Fauré: Requiem (2013)

Philippe Herreweghe

Hana Blaziková, soprano
Benoît Arnould, bass

Collegium Vocale Gent
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> Can you say that that movement should not be pushing 30 minutes in length? Classical music is not a race, but I thought the 17 minute version I heard was about as long as that should be.


No I can't because I can't read the score so don't know what Beethoven really required from the pianist - I believe adagio sostenuto to mean that the movement is to be played slowly in a sustained manner. 
Taking the movement in isolation it can almost be considered a success although on a couple of occasions he seems almost to become becalmed. However when listened to as part of the whole sonata the length and pace of the movement seems to unbalance the work. 
Or is there something in the fact that I am merely used to hearing it take around 10 minutes less - so is my familiarity with most other interpretations the problem?

I will certainly listen again as I am all for different interpretations but the first listen did throw me a bit!


----------



## Enthusiast

Orfeo.


----------



## distantprommer

elgars ghost said:


> Sounds interesting. Pray tell us more...


This type of programming (Prom 35) was more suited to an outdoor pop music festival, of which there are quite a few nowadays.


----------



## distantprommer

Now listening to.....

Prom 36: Mahler, Wagner and Webern

*Anton Webern- Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 10
Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 10 - Adagio
Richard Wagner- Die Walküre - Act 1*

Anja Kampe, Sieglinde
Robert Dean Smith, Siegmund
Franz-Josef Selig, Hunding

Philharmonia Orchestra- Esa‐Pekka Salonen

The Philharmonia Orchestra and its Principal Conductor Esa-Pekka Salonen take a musical journey from aphorism to epic.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitzky":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hershcel's "Oboe Concerto in C & E-flat" and his "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Both works on what has quickly become a favourite concerto disc:


----------



## xankl

Janacek's On the Overgrown Path sounds beautiful on this...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## pmsummer

THE MUSIC OF DEBUSSY AND RAVEL
*Nancy Allen* - harp
Ransom Wilson - flute
David Shifrin - clarinet
Tokyo String Quartet
Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz - conductor

_EMI Angel_


----------



## Hugo9000

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Cello Sonatas 1 and 2. Ma/Ax. Technically adept but a bit too reserved for my taste.


The only recording of the Brahms cello sonatas I own is with Truls Mørk, my favorite cellist. Listening to it with great pleasure right now!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Murry Perahia performing: Songs without words.
Bach, Liszt, Mendelssohn, Schubert.


----------



## bejart

Earlier today ---


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy performing and conducting: Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' and Choral Fantasia

The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Aram Khachaturian conducting; Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67*/ Khachaturian: Spartacus/ Gayane (ballet highlights)

Wiener Philharmoniker* -Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## haydnguy

BRAHMS and SCHOENBERG, piano works
shadows & fragments
Sarah Rothenberg, piano


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Die Meistersinger Prelude (Act I); Tannhauser Overture; The Flying Dutchman Overture; Lohengrin Preludes (Acts I & III) 
Berlioz: Three Orchestral Excerpts from "The Damnation of Faust" 

Orchestra of the Paris Opera / Andre Cluytens


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - chamber works part five this morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.17 in B-flat K458 (1784):
String Quartet no.18 in A K464 (1785):
String Quartet no.19 in C K465 (1785):
String Quartet no.20 in D K499 (1786):



Piano Trio no.3 in B-flat K502 (1786):
Piano Trio no.4 in E K542 (1788):
Three fragments for piano trio K442 - posth. arr. and completed by Abbé Maximilian Stadler (poss. 1785-88 - inc.)



String Quintet no.2 in C-minor K406 - arr. of _Serenade no.12_ for winds K388 (orig. c.1782 - arr. 1787):
String Quintet no.3 in C K515 (1787):
String Quintet no.4 in G-minor K516 (1787):



Violin Sonata no.35 in A K526 (1787):
Violin Sonata no.36 in F K547 (1788):


----------



## Enthusiast

I noticed that the Britten concerto is doing quite badly in one of the games (which surprised me) and I'm not sure I have even seen the Berg in a game recently. This is a good take on both.


----------



## Merl

Dug this one out of the CD rack, this morning, and realised why I've not played it much over the years. The performances are a a bit stiff and dull, tbh. Shocking cover, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Resuming my descent (ascent?) into Monteverdi's music, music I always only quite liked but am suddenly hearing as wonderful. Finally, I get Monteverdi!


----------



## Merl

Go on, one more before I go out. This is a nice recording. Im impressed.


----------



## Rogerx

Adrian Chandler (violin/director) performing; Vivaldi X2 ( Double concertos)

La Serenissima.


----------



## Rogerx

The Hilliard Ensemble performing; Bach: Motets-BWV225 -226-227-228-229.

Joanne Lunn, Rebecca Outram (sopranos), David James, David Gould (counter tenors), Rogers Covey-Crump (tenor & organ), Steven Harrold (tenor), Gordon Jones (baritone) & Robert Macdonald (bass).


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 106 "Hammerklavier" - Michael Korstick.
> 
> I really don't know what to say - Adagio sostenuto - 28.42!
> 
> View attachment 106530


I am fascinated by this - not the recording (I haven't heard it) but the fact that he takes so long. Do I remember rightly that you found a cheap source for this set?


----------



## Rogerx

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting; Lachner: Symphony No. 3 & Festouvertüre

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Performers: Tenebrae, English Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Nigel Short
Composer: Will Todd


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Erb - Rhinoceros Overture from "Symphony of Overtures" (Johanos/Turnabout)
Feldman - 2 Pieces for 2 Pianos & Projection IV for Violin & Piano (Tudor/Odyssey)
Fennelly - Sonata Seria (Cobb/Serenus)
Bolcom - Black Host (Albright/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Joe B

Home alone....time to crank it up:


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer conducting; Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven.

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Merl

Symphony 2 from this excellent set. Lovely account.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Mantovani and a couple of other contemporary composers.


----------



## Flavius

st Omer said:


> Flavius,
> 
> I just listened to D'Indy's "Symphony on A French Mountain Air" yesterday with Pierre Monteux conducting with Maxim Shapiro at the piano. My son in law gave me a 15 cd box set of Monteux recordings for my birthday called the Monteux Edition. The recordings are old but the performances are wonderful.


Glad to hear from you, st Omer. You came to mind several days ago, and I wondered how you were.

Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire--The Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still, flute (Koch)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hans Eisler*
Eric Bentley's Brecht - Eisler Song Book*
Karyn Levitt, soprano; Eric Ostling, piano*
[Roven, 2015]

It's impossible not to read Brecht's texts and lyrics as I listen. None of these songs are conventionally lovely; some are downright ugly and awkward but all are arresting, some striking and many are terribly moving, especially when you suddenly understand a metaphor, for all these are about the terrible experience of being persecuted or fleeing from fascist persecution, or its aftermath, before, in and after World War II.










*
Ferruccio Busoni*
String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 19
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26
*Pellegrini Quartet *[cpo, 1994]

These two works, written by a young Busoni in the 1880s, a few years apart, are nonetheless works considered to be those of an already mature composer. I think they're quite under-rated.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

My turn:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Saxophone 'Lumineux' (complete works for sax and piano). Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I am fascinated by this - not the recording (I haven't heard it) but the fact that he takes so long. Do I remember rightly that you found a cheap source for this set?


Yes you remember correctly, I was fortunate to get it from jpc.de for 22.16 euros including P&P when the pound/euro exchange rate was more beneficial.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

Mackerras, Prague SO

*Mozart: Symphonies No. 40 & No. 41*


----------



## distantprommer

The Prom for today is on ....

Prom 37: Orchestra of the Academy of Santa Cecilia & Sir Antonio Pappano

*Joseph Haydn- The Creation - Chaos
Leonard Bernstein- Symphony No. 1 'Jeremiah'
Gustav Mahler - Symphony No 1 in D major
*
Elizabeth DeShong, mezzo-soprano

Orchestra of the Academy of Santa Cecilia, Rome - Sir Antonio Pappano

Appearing at the Proms for the first time in five years, Rome's Santa Cecilia Orchestra (of which Bernstein was Honorary President for almost a decade) and its Music Director Sir Antonio Pappano perform Bernstein's First Symphony, charged with political anxiety and dread, alongside another symphonic debut, Mahler's dramatic First.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quartets 21-23. Quartetto Italiano. Sublime and desert island discs for me.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on google play:









*Beethoven: Violin Concerto, Bernstein Serenade*
Hilary Hahn


----------



## kyjo

*Rachmaninoff - Symphony no. 3:*









I had previously underestimated this work - I now place it pretty much on par with his first two symphonies, which I adore. As in the _Symphonic Dances_ which came a few years later, Rachmaninoff shows a masterly command of orchestration and thematic manipulation in this work. The return of the opening chant-like motto theme at the end of the first movement is a master-stroke, as is the inclusion of a scintillating scherzo at the center of the magical slow movement. The energetic finale is perhaps a bit episodic, but it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of this work. Edo de Waart and the Rotterdam Philharmonic exhibit great understanding of and passion for this marvelous score.

*Copland - Symphony no. 3:*









Another fantastic third symphony. I'm not the biggest fan of Copland's output in general, but the Third Symphony and _Appalachian Spring_ are two works which really resonate with me. This is an absolutely epic and stunningly atmospheric work, reflecting the strength of the American spirit during wartime. Yoel Levi and the Atlanta SO give a fantastic performance with the powerful brass and percussion writing caught with gripping immediacy by the Telarc engineers. That bass drum was making my car shake! 

*Canning - Fantasy on a Hymn Tune by Justin Morgan* and *Brubeck - Orchestral Suite from Joy in the Morning:*









Picked up this interestingly-programmed CD for dirt cheap at my local Half-Price Books (the other works on the CD are Hovhaness' _Mysterious Mountain_, the second movement from _Steve_ Rouse's _Into the Light_, and Strauss' _Death and Transfiguration_). The Canning is a very beautiful piece for string orchestra clearly inspired by VW's _Tallis Fantasia_. I had no idea that Dave Brubeck had composed any "classical" works - and, based on the quality of the suite on this disc, there's probably a reason why I didn't know that. The orchestration is uncomfortably brass-heavy and the work as a whole lacks much of the charm and interest of his jazz compositions.

*Poulenc - Organ Concerto (George Malcolm/ASMF/Iona Brown):*









Leave it to Poulenc to compose an organ concerto which encapsulates "Gothic" horror, perky neoclassicism, religious solemnity, and everything in between! Of course, it's a highly entertaining work played to the hilt here.

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 6 in F major:*









One of Beethoven's most compact and charming piano sonatas. The second movement is quite haunting and the quasi-fugal finale is a hugely fun romp. Lortie plays with great lucidity and character.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Atmann, Henschel, et al. (horn, 2nd clar. viola, cello). (haenssler)


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on google play:









*Agitata*
Delphine Galou & Accademia Bizantina & Ottavio Dantone


----------



## Iota

Prokofiev, Piano Sonata No.4, Nikolai Lugansky

Great playing of music that is clever, quizzical, volatile and at times moving. An excellent disc!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and final instalment of chamber works by Mozart this evening and tomorrow morning.

_Divertimento_ in E-flat in for string trio K563 (1788):



Seven discarded fragments or movements for various chamber works (1785-89):
Piano Trio no.5 in C K548 (1788):
Piano Trio no.6 in G K564 (1788):
Clarinet Quintet in A K581 (1789):
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica K617a (1791):
_Adagio and Rondo_ in C for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791):



String Quartet no.21 in D K575 (1789):
String Quartet no.22 in B-flat K589 (1790):
String Quartet no.23 in F K K590 (1790):



String Quintet no.5 in D K593 (1790):
String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1791):


----------



## stejo

Beethoven String quartets tonight.
I love the Harp Quartet, Opus 74.
Wife is away so high volume 
Vinyl when it is as best...


----------



## Malx

First listen to this piece I didn't think much of it - I have now heard it three times and I believe it to be a wonderful work.

Giya Kancheli, Styx - Yuri Basmet, St Petersburg Chamber Choir, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chamber music with flute. Ruhland, Tal, Mitglieder des Radio-Sinfonieorchesters Stuttgart des SWR (haenssler)


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, Chamber Concerto No 3 - Niels Thomsen (Clarinet), The Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Hannu Koivula.

A jaunty easy to listen to piece, but I feel that something is missing from this recording. I get the feeling a different set of performers could make more of it.


----------



## Malx

An interesting disc of modern Danish music from a pupil of Per Norgard:

Anders Nordentoft, Entgegen (1985), The City of Threads (1994), Zenevera Sesio (1992), Hymne (1995) - London Sinfonietta, Elgar Howarth.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No.5
Neeme Jarvi & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

I seem to be quite hooked on Prokofiev at present, thanks in no small part to this piece and it's successor the Sixth that has been in heavy rotation over the last few days.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Vocal Works with Orchestra. Banse, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart des SWR/ Holliger (haenssler)


----------



## Hugo9000

*Richard Strauss*
_Eine Alpensinfonie_
Andrés Orozco-Estrada/Frankfurt Radio Symphony









This is just gorgeous, and what a terrific recording by Pentatone! Wonderful sonics.


----------



## deprofundis

*Ahh!! ladie's & gentelmens, tonight i downloaded sutch an album Gesualdo split whit musician ooof is era, Marenzio,Arcadelt, Schultz,, Monteverdi iss an offering of madrigals, hmm hmm charming sweet, only 7.99 in download are less 7.89$.*

HHHave a goodnight , and minorr detail i received an extra Pierre Mouu, i did not order 3 of them god f(international curse & versatile word) dammit.Now if you excuse me , for this fawulll languaage.But anyway , i dont know what to do whit this copy comming from usa brend nnnew Pierre Mouluu , anyone whant it message me for trade or something i might like ,that i dont llike or puurchased it from me for 20 bucjks international .money .order in canadian dollars 20$ i pay more, so im tired of getting scr(word) by the system ordering i give up, cd i wont dosen pop up these daysss in the mail but 3 extra dominique phinot 3 Pierre Moulu give me a break will yah.:lol:

Take care folks enjoy your currently listening while , i relaxed , and spite out me frustration in silence , i will just think of it that all, myystake happen 4 time? Jesus christ what in the bloody hell heaten is this **** anyow anyway, that it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

At least the first two movements. So far I like what he's doing with the Adagio.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony*; Ballade pour piano et orchestra. Rigutto, Pellié (Ondes Martenot), Orch. Phil. de Monte-Carlo/ Myrat (EMI)

*Douglas Fairbanks
Lilian Harvey
Greta Garbo
Clara Bow
Marléne Dietrich
Emil Jannings
Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

One of my all-time favorite guitar recordings. Amazing playing (so full of color and dynamics) and great sound that derives from a 30 ips master tape.


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Debussy: La Mer & Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien.

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> The difference is not huge, but noticeable. The older recording sounds a bit mechanical compared with the newer one, which sounds a bit more free and relaxed. I enjoy both, prefer the later version. I like the way she uses differences in articulation to distinguish voices.
> 
> If you are curious enough you can find 30 second samples on hyperion's web site and compare. Since many of the movements are less than 2 minutes the samples are quite adequate for forming an impression.


After a little more listening, I think I prefer Hewitt's first account, on account of the piano sound being a bit more light and transparent. I'm not sure if I should attribute the difference to the Steinway piano used in the first recording, the different recording venue and engineering technique, or Hewitt's touch, or perhaps a combination of the three.

But in the end, although I enjoy Hewitt's recordings, I think Schiff ECM is my favorite recording on piano.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":










Great performance and recording.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas, Vol. 8 

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Concerto pour piano":










A must have disc for any Poulenc fan.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Roger Norrington conducting; Bach & Sons: Piano Concertos.

Sebastian Knauer (piano)

Zurich Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Songs, Vol. 3 

Elisabeth Soderstrom, soprano 
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 & 8; Two Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet," Op. 75

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto* & Lyric Pieces

Javier Perianes (piano)*

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

István Kertész conducting; Dvorak: Requiem & Rossini: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erzsébet Komlóssy (contralto), Robert Ilsofalvy (tenor) & Tom Krause (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Chorus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A chalk and cheese session between now and lunchtime.

_Réminiscences de 'Lucia di Lammermoor'_ S397 and S398 (1835-36):
_Marche funèbre de 'Dom Sébastien'_ S402 (1844):
_'Spirto gentil' de l'opéra 'La favorite'_ S400a (1847): 
_Réminiscences de 'Lucrezia Borgia'_ (2nd version) S400 and S400/1 (1848):
_Valse de concert sur deux motifs de 'Lucia di Lammermore' et 'Parisina'_ S214/3 (1850-52):



_Te Deum_ in D for Caroline of Ansbach, Princess of Wales (the future Queen Caroline) HWV280 (1714):
_The ways of Zion do mourn_ - funeral anthem for Queen Caroline HWV264 (1737):



_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (orig. 1936 - arr. 1937):
_Le Réveil des oiseaux (The Birds' Awakening)_ for piano and orchestra (1953):
_Sept haïkaï (Seven Haikus)_ - 'Japanese sketches' for solo piano and orchestra (1962):


----------



## Merl

Sneaked this one in this morning (on my tablet), before Mrs Merl got up. All the talk about Szell made me play his terrific account of the 7th Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Maxim Emelyanychev conducting; In War & Peace

Harmony Through Music.

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo)

Il Pomo d'Oro.


----------



## Malx

The only piece by Percy Grainger I have in my collection:

The Warriors - Philharmonia Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.
Not too sure about the music but it is a very fine DG recording.


----------



## Taplow

*Lalo*: Symphonie Espagnole
Maxim Vengerov; Antonio Pappano: Philharmonia Orchestra
EMI: 557 593-2


----------



## Merl

Squeezed another one in. More Dvorak.


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman (soprano) & Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Brahms: Lieder.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Beethoven - Bagatelles etc.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm in a Dusapin phase - it won't last long as this is the second of my two CDs of his music and I listened to the other one yesterday.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## bejart

Yesterday ---


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été & Falla: El amor brujo

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

There you go - I found more Dusapin. Not quite so interesting as the "quartets".


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #1 - "Sonata in A", "Rondo in B minor", "Fantasy in C":


----------



## Merl

Not a set I play a lot, as I find Shosty's SQs a tough listen, but enjoying Disc1 (SQs 2, 8 & 13). Another old bargain buy of mine from Superdrug in Stockport, many years ago. Whole set cost me the massive sum of £2. Even though they're not my favourite SQs they are beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.27 in D Major, Op.20, No.4

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (1894 version). Young/Hamburg. A favourite recording. Excellent performance and sound. I especially like the adagio as she doesn't milk it to death.


----------



## kyjo

*Ginastera - Panambí:*









Ginastera's opus 1, this ballet is already fully characteristic of his style, with pounding rhythms and sinuous melodies. That said, the memorability quotient isn't as high here as with his best works. After some aggressive war dances and atmospheric _escenas_, the ballet closes with a _Dawn_ scene which resembles a less glowingly ecstatic cousin to the ending of Ravel's _Ma mère l'Oye_.

*Braga Santos - Symphony no. 4:*









I think it's quite safe to say that this is my very favorite piece of classical music ever written. I've already ranted on about how much I love it multiple times before, so I'll leave it at that. 

*Taneyev - Suite de concert for violin and orchestra:*









Taneyev is such a splendid composer, and doesn't deserve his reputation as a dull academician. This substantial (47 minute) Suite is full of atmosphere, virtuosity, good tunes, and surprising touches. Fantastic performance, too!

*Lopes-Graça - Symphony:*









A friend recommended this to me, who mentioned parallels with the early symphonies of his countryman, Braga Santos, which I didn't really hear - Lopes-Graça's style is more neoclassical. But once I stopped expecting it to sound like my beloved Braga Santos, I enjoyed this piece a lot more. I particularly liked the folksy interjections in the second movement and the dance-like final Passacaglia.

*Walton - Piano Quartet:*









A really fine work for a medium not often visited by 20th century composers. Of particular note are the imaginative use of string harmonics in the slow movement and the infectiously jazzy rhythms of the finale.


----------



## Joe B

"Virtuoso" is the perfect title for this disc. Playing double stops while simultaneously plucking strings, Leonidas is a wizard.


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Firebird

Igor Stravinsky / Orchestra des Concerts Straram

Recorded 1928

Stravinsky's first recording of this work and a very interesting offering. The orchestra sounds quite small but I don't think this is an acoustic recording. There are some grinding dissonances in places but I'm not sure whether this was how Stravinsky intended the work to sound at this stage or if it's just reflective of the orchestra's instrumental skills. I doubt it's the latter as, by some accounts, this was considered the best orchestra in France at the time. In any case, a very unique version which really brings out the macabre aspects of this old warhorse, plus it's Igor himself conducting so I can only assume that this is what he had in mind.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB. 103*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Barenboim









Continuing on with my CSO/Barenboim/Bruckner project. Absolutely adore the third symphony!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

The first word that came to me for the Adagio is Zen-like. I guess I have a tremendous grasp of the obvious.


----------



## kyjo

Merl said:


> Go on, one more before I go out. This is a nice recording. Im impressed.
> 
> View attachment 106567


An absolutely gorgeous disc from start to finish. Ehnes is an incredible artist!


----------



## distantprommer

Now on....

Prom 39: West Side Story









Leonard Bernstein- West Side Story (concert performance)

*Mikaela Bennett, Maria
Ross Lekites, Tony*
Eden Espinosa, Anita
Leo Roberts, Riff
Gian Marco Schiaretti, Bernardo
Emma Kingston, Rosalia
Laila Zaidi, Francisca
Christopher Jordan Marshall, Snowboy
Alistair Brammer, Action
Jack North, Baby John
Michael Colbourne, Diesel
Fra Fee, A-Rab
Louise AlderSoprano (Somewhere)

Students from ArtsEd and Mountview

Stephen Whitson,Stage Director

*John Wilson Orchestra - John Wilson *

This rare performance of the theatre score (authorised concert version) features a top-flight cast, joined by an ensemble of students from leading London theatre schools.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Bagatelles Op 126 + "Rondo a capriccio Op 129" - Michael Korstick.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

Tippett, Symphony No 1 - Bournemouth SO, Hickox.

This is a Symphony I have liked for a long time - conceived during the last period of the second world war, at a time when Tippett had served a couple of months in prison as a conscientious objector, had lost a good friend to suicide and his father had passed away. I think it very likely these experiences, even if subconsciously, have influenced the brooding adagio, how could they not!

Very nice to hear it again for the first time in a while.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alborada, solo guitar piece by Luca Francesconi. Now I even have the score! It's pretty fantastic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

This was a surprise. I was expecting long, drawn-out, and boring. I was actually engaged the entire time.


----------



## Malx

Britten, War Requiem - LSO, Britten.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Britten, War Requiem - LSO, Britten.
> 
> View attachment 106628


love this one!!!!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #7 of this set of Sir Malcolm Arnold's music:








"Comedy Overture: Beckus the Dandipratt", "Water Music", "Anniversary Overture", "Philharmonic Concerto", "Peterloo Overture", "A Flourish for Orchestra", "Symphony for Strings"

edit: This was my 2nd listen to this disc....worth the price of the set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata "Ich Elender Mench," BMV 48*

I'm in the minority of Bach cantata fans; I think Suzuki is kind of boring. But Koopman seems to be consistently interesting.


----------



## Joe B

I just got William Grant Still in @larold's "Which classical composer would you be? Take the quiz" thread....so here it goes:


----------



## Hugo9000

*Arcangelo Corelli*
Trio Sonatas

















I love this recording!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Docteur Fabricius, op.202. Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart/Holliger (hänssler)


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26 
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 

Julius Katchen, piano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet


----------



## kyjo

*Casella - A Notte Alta for piano and orchestra:*









The more I hear by Casella, the more I'm convinced he's a major composer. _A Notte Alta_ is an expressionistic masterwork of darkly charged atmosphere and looming terror. Martin Roscoe and the BBC Philharmonic under Noseda play marvelously.

*Bax - Piano Quartet in One Movement:*









This is a darker work than the two accompanying works on this disc - the Harp Quintet and the String Quartet no. 1. Its sound-world is linked with the contemporaneous First Symphony, but without that work's distinct memorability. The opening is particularly arresting.

*Cherubini - String Quartet no. 4:*









Another delightful and inventive quartet by Cherubini.

*Khachaturian - Excerpts from Gayaneh:*









For some reason, it's quite difficult to find a complete recording of this ballet - in the meantime, these well-chosen selections will have to do. The _Carpet embroidery scene_ and _Lezginka_ are particularly colorful and exciting. Karabits and the Bournemouth SO give spacious, lyrical performances that ensure that this music's inherent brashness never becomes overbearing.

*Hanson - Symphony no. 1 Nordic:*









This is one of those rare works that gets better as it progresses. The first movement is atmospheric but a bit wayward, the second movement is gorgeous but a bit under-developed, and the finale is quite riveting, particularly the memorable "doomed processional" that begins about halfway through the movement (which reminds me of _The Procession to Calvary_ from Rózsa's soundtrack to _Ben Hur_). Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony give a performance of obvious enthusiasm, but I feel as if they could've lent the music a bit less brashness and more breathing space in places. Love the cover art for these Naxos reissues - they're far superior to the unappealing photos of Schwarz on the covers of the original Delos CDs!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rmathuln

Brahms Piano Conerto No. 2










Really wish Zimerman would allow DG to rerelease these solo recordings


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Octet Partitia in E Flat, Op.69

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble: Remco de Vries and Ron Tijhuis, oboes -- Henk de Graaf and Jan Jensen, clarinets -- Bram van Sambeck and Marianne Prommel, bassoons -- Hans Wisse, double bassoon -- Bob Stoel and Nico van Vliet, horns


----------



## Rogerx

Radoslaw Szulc conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No.8 In C Minor, WAB 108 - Version Robert Haas 1939


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the might of Brabant ensemble Palestrina a legit download, it's unusual for mister Rice & Brabant ensemble to venture into mainstream or well know composer outside de boudaries of kingdom of Burgundy, but this missa is not missa Pape Marcelli, not that i dont like this missa but i have multiple version of this missa on varieous labels so case close.I will always hail Brabant ensemble and Stephen Rice is a hero of Polyphony! may god bless this man!


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful


----------



## Merl

In that 'What classical composer....' silly quiz I got grumpy old Berlioz so might as well play some Hector.


----------



## Malx

Joe B,

I'm intrigued by your comment - "I just got William Grant Still in @larold's "Which classical composer would you be? Take the quiz" thread....so here it goes:" and I'm a sucker for these sort of quiz type things can you post a link please.

Thread,

James MacMillan, The Worlds Ransoming - Christine Pendrill (cor anglais), BBC Scottish SO, Osmo Vanska.

Not too many works out there featuring the cor anglais, at least that I'm aware of!


----------



## deprofundis

Distinguished folks of talk classical, i present to you my late night early morning insomnia program of the day, Sann Marco di Venezia :THE GOLDEN AGE: G.Bassano Andreass & Giovanni Gabrielli, suprise cameo of the great Claudio Merulo..The ensemble is: Les Traversées Baroques Étienne Meyer.What aa stunningly beautiful album , not just the sleeve and booklet but what inside, yall find vocal muusic and instrumental music of great quality, a very good album indeed.. what else can i says buy it.. on accent label.

Wright now i just started programation 2 La bataille D'Amour :Tablatuures et Chansons in the french renaissance, this album on small label Coviello may suprise, some critic been harsh whit it, i find it divine, and ensemble made of Sopranoo , tenor,luute,percussion all is top notch, on of the best lute album or french renaissance chanson genra.

Wonderfull, out of this world these cd are awesome.


----------



## Merl

Symphonies 5&6 from this magical set, whilst I iron some shirts. Still my go-to Schubert set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bertrand Chamayou (piano) performing; Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12


----------



## Guest

Right now it's _Dark Matter_ by *Richard Barrett*. It's been too long since I last listened to this all the way through! I don't think I will be able to listen to it the full way through tonight either, unfortunately.










Earlier today was _Ausklang_ by *Lachenmann*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part one. This is going to be something new for me - I have most of Messiaen's output but I've always listened to his recordings in isolation or in pairs rather than indulging in a sustained phase of listening. As I'm sticking to my usual method by playing things near enough in chronological order I'm hopeful I might gain new insights into the evolution of his sound-world.

_(8) Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):



_Le Banquet Céleste (The Heavenly Feast)_ for organ (1928):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle (Apparition of the Eternal Church)_ for organ (1932):
_La Nativité du Seigneur_ (The Lord's Nativity) for organ (1935):



_Les Offrandes oubliées (The Forgotten Offerings)_ for orchestra (1930):
_Le Tombeau resplendissant (The Radiant Tomb)_ for orchestra (1931):



_Trois melodies_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: Cécile Sauvage/Olivier Messiaen] (1930):
_Vocalise-étude_ for wordless voice and piano (1935):
_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936):
_Chants de Terre et de Ciel (Songs of Earth and Heaven)_ - cycle of six songs [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1938):



_Fantaisie burlesque_ for piano (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):

 ***

(*** unable to enlarge image - works played by Peter Hill)


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, i'm currently listening to Voix du moyên-age'' on Harmonia Mundi, this cd is a ''survol of medieval era inception to renaissance italia Gesualdo and Monteverdi.It's lots of ensembles, varieous we get everything here from ars antiqua ending balbutiments to renaissannce ending.Great iidea, lots of anonymeous piece, some exotic one too, brilliant, vive Harmonia Mundi!
quel triomphant aalbum ai-je donc téléchargé= what the hell have i downloaded, , a full plate of mmmediiial ancient lore compilation ending whit some italian renaissance of 16th century.

This is it folks, timmme to ffake i sleep, i haddenn really sleep in days, i look like hitler(yeux cernées aux maximun genre hitle(farce)= international translation in english for anglosphere= ii look like hitler i hadden sleep in days joking but my eyes thhere all yah know ''cernés c quoi en anglais, dont know this word in english.Im not on meth im insomniac chrronic ,but im ocklay sometime i nap for 4hours and ishe that it..

Farewell brave soul, free thinkers, wanders , friends,,, followers..

Time to says goodbye , later on , and good heaven take care by thee lord.. oh ye !


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Joe B,
> 
> I'm intrigued by your comment - "I just got William Grant Still in @larold's "Which classical composer would you be? Take the quiz" thread....so here it goes:" and I'm a sucker for these sort of quiz type things can you post a link please.
> 
> Thread,
> 
> James MacMillan, The Worlds Ransoming - Christine Pendrill (cor anglais), BBC Scottish SO, Osmo Vanska.
> 
> Not too many works out there featuring the cor anglais, at least that I'm aware of!
> 
> View attachment 106644


*HERE IT IS!* Have fun.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach conducting; Mahler - Symphony No. 1 & Rückert Lieder

Christine Schäfer (soprano)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Joe B,
> 
> I'm intrigued by your comment - "I just got William Grant Still in @larold's "Which classical composer would you be? Take the quiz" thread....so here it goes:" and I'm a sucker for these sort of quiz type things can you post a link please.
> 
> Thread,
> 
> James MacMillan, The Worlds Ransoming - Christine Pendrill (cor anglais), BBC Scottish SO, Osmo Vanska.
> 
> *Not too many works out there featuring the cor anglais, at least that I'm aware of!
> *
> 
> View attachment 106644


You may want to *check out this disc*, which is quite good:


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> *HERE IT IS!* Have fun.


Thanks for the link Joe - gave it a try and ended up as Philip Glass - not a composer I have much of an affinity with! 
Good harmless fun nevertheless.

Thread:

Liszt, Piano Sonata & Totentanz - Kyrstian Zimerman.


----------



## Fredx2098

I'm listening to this at the moment. I might enjoy this more than the second string quartet - it's certainly easier to digest - but I haven't heard the second quartet enough times to be sure, it's certainly a challenge. The first quartet maybe flows a bit better. It's also more dynamic than his average later piece. There are some startling moments, in particular about 20 minutes in there's a very unexpected, unprecedented, loud, dissonant ostinato. Love it, even though I prefer when his music is dynamically unchanging. Nice Rothko painting on the video as well!


----------



## Joe B

.......................


----------



## Enthusiast

I really love this Lutoslawski work and this performance of it. I am not even sure why but when I hear it - any part of it - it is like hearing the voice of a deeply loved person. The Dutilleux is also a deeply impressive work. What a CD!


----------



## Rogerx

Quartetto della Scala (string quartet), Silvia Chiesa (cello), Maurizio Baglini (piano) performing; Schubert - Schumann: Quintets.


----------



## Guest

Back to the Goldberg Variations, this time Schiff (ECM).










Generally confirms my impression that this is my overall favorite recording (also like Schiff/Decca, Hewitt (both), Perahia, Tipo). But there are variations here that I think he got wrong but Hewitt got right. (Schiff's Quodlibit is way too fast, Hewitt is just right). But I have to admit that I may most enjoy the various 'sacrilegious' transcriptions, for string trio, woodwind ensemble, even string orchestra.


----------



## Hugo9000

In honor of getting Mahler as the result of the "Which classical composer would you be?" quiz, I'm listening to the only composition of his that I love:

*Gustav Mahler*
_Das Lied von der Erde_
Eiji Oue/Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

..........................................................


----------



## Joe B

.................................................


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Purcell - Ayres for the Theatre *

Parley of Instruments Baroque Orchestra / Roy Goodman


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

For this week Saturday symphony

*Michael Tippett
Symphony no.1
Suite for the Birthday of Prince Charles*









*Colin Davis
London Symphony Orchestra *

Philips 9500 107


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Back to the Goldberg Variations, this time Schiff (ECM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally confirms my impression that this is my overall favorite recording (also like Schiff/Decca, Hewitt (both), Perahia, Tipo). But there are variations here that I think he got wrong but Hewitt got right. (Schiff's Quodlibit is way too fast, Hewitt is just right). But I have to admit that I may most enjoy the various 'sacrilegious' transcriptions, for string trio, woodwind ensemble, even string orchestra.


Very possibly my favourite, too.


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today. Now listening to .....

Prom 40: Joshua Bell & the Academy of St Martin in the Fields

*Felix Mendelssohn- A Midsummer Night's Dream - overture
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Violin Concerto No 3 in B minor
Frank Bridge- Lament
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 4 in B flat major*

Academy of St Martin in the Fields - Joshua Bell

The Academy of St Martin in the Fields returns to the Proms with director and soloist Joshua Bell in a wide-ranging programme, rich in melody and narrative.

Later today we get Jean‐Guihen Queyras performing the Elgar Cello Concerto.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Mahler - Symphony #4 (Kletzki/Time-Life)*


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 109, 110, 111 - Michael Korstick.

Listened to with a five minute contemplative break inbetween sonatas.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 199. Mathis, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Tippett fans don't like this. I do. It is full of good things and the occasionally umm unusual lyrics no longer seem pretentious. I don't think it is still available.


----------



## Joe B

...................................................................


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 9 in D minor Op.125*









*Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berliner Philharmoniker *

recorded live March 1942


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms ...

Prom 41: Edward Gardner conducts Elgar & Vaughan Williams

*Lili Boulanger*- Pour les funerailles d'un soldat
*Edward Elgar*- Cello Concerto in E minor
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*- Dona nobis pacem

Sophie Bevan, soprano
Neal Davies, bass-baritone
Alexandre Duhamel, baritone
Jean‐Guihen Queyras, cello

BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Edward Gardner

War casts its long shadow over this Prom given by Edward Gardner and the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus - part of this season's musical survey suggested by the centenary of the end of the First World War.

*






*


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 41.

I am realizing how great a composer Lili Boulanger was. "Pour les funerailles d'un soldat" is a masterpiece.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire, Bks 1-3. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 15*


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Farewell brave soul, free thinkers, wanders , friends,,, followers..


Not fare well,
But fare forward, voyagers.

TS Eliot, Four Quartets


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Alto Rhapsody - Anne Sofie von Otter, Vienna PO, Levine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen part two tonight and finishing some time tomorrow morning.

_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ for orchestra (1932 - reconstructed in 1946 after manuscript was lost during WWII):



_L'Ascension_ for orchestra (1932-33):



_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936 - arr. 1937):



_L'Ascension_ - version for organ (1933-34):
_Les Corps glorieux (The Bodies in Glory)_ for organ (1939):



_Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the end of time)_ for violin, cello, clarinet and piano (1940-41):


----------



## endelbendel

LPs: John Field.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.7*
Stanisław Skrowaczewski & the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 154, Mein Liebster Jesus; BMV 138, Warum Betrubst Du Duch*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, 3 Pieces for Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Joe B

...................................................


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine; Méditations sur le mystère de Sainte-Trinité. Yvonne Loriod, Jeanne Loriod, Maitrise et Orch. de Chambre de la RTF; Messiaen (Warner Classics)


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Sextet in F Major, Ben 261

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola and Miloslav Jelinek on double bass: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## Joe B

..............................................


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Symphony #3 And Fantasy For Orchestra " The Rock"
André Previn and the London Symphony
RCA Gold Seal ‎- AGL1-1527, Vinyl, LP, Album, Remastered, US, 1976.


----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven Sym. #8
Concertgebouw under Klemperer 1956

Disc 27 in this set


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Sinfonie Concertante in F Major

Petr Altrichter leading the Pardubice Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra -- Jan Adamus, oboe


----------



## Rogerx

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano) performing; Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821/Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102/ Debussy: Cello Sonata.


----------



## kyjo

*Flagello - Serenata per Orchestra:*









Flagello is a composer I need to explore further. This _Serenata_ is an enjoyable work in a neo-Baroque style with neo-Romantic inflections.

*Larsson - Little Serenade for strings:*









Larsson was a master of cheerful, compact, direct music. This Serenade is no exception, and boasts a lovely slow movement of no little depth.

*von Koch - Symphony no. 3:*









Erland von Koch is a composer I put on my "to-explore" list after being blown away by his _Impulsi Trilogy_. This symphony did not disappoint. It's a compact, wholly accessible work that is characterized by ear-catching orchestration and folk-inflected rhythms. I hope BIS goes on to record more of his music!

*Jongen - Harp Concerto:*









Yet another gorgeous harp concerto which, like those by Alwyn, Dohnanyi, and Gliere, was composed right in the conflict-torn middle of the 20th century, but you'd hardly guess. It radiates sunshine and a positive spirit.

*Miaskovsky - Cello Concerto:*









This deeply elegiac concerto from 1944-45 is one of the only Russian Romantic cello concertos I know of - besides Tchaikovsky's _Rococo Variations_ (which barely counts) and Bortkiewicz's not-yet-commerically-recorded concerto. Contrary to the Prokofiev with which it is coupled on this disc, the Miaskovsky is a decidedly un-virtuosic concerto - instead, the focus is on the soloist singing endlessly long, lyrical lines. The opening movement possesses a haunting, melancholy, wintry beauty from beginning to end. The more exuberant (but still often melancholic) second movement is more intermittently inspired - that is, until the opening of the concerto is reprised and the concerto ends in a glow of peaceful resignation. Truls Mørk gives a deeply eloquent and musical performance that does by no means pale in comparison to the famed Rostropovich recording.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D 18

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano & conductor) Mozart; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 19.
The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducing; Wagner: Tannhäuser

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part three of Olivier Messiaens works this late morning and afternoon.

_Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ for two pianos (1943):



_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus (Twenty Gazes on the Christ-Child)_ for piano (1944):



_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort (Harawi: Songs of Love and Death)_ - cycle of twelve songs for voice and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1945):


----------



## Enthusiast

I rarely enjoy scaled up music (where a chamber piece is played by a larger ensemble) but the Souvenir de Florence is one piece that I do - perhaps the string orchestra version works even better than the sextet.


----------



## Guest

I really like the chamber works on this CD; I should see if there are many other recordings of Paredes available.


----------



## Rogerx

Javier Perianes (piano) performing; Mendelssohn: Songs without Words.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa Musica Ensemble performing; Schubert: String Quintet & String Trio.


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today, very early in the morning listening for me here in Playa .....

*Proms at … Cadogan Hall 5*

Iannis Xenakis- Rebonds B
Simon Holt- Quadriga (world premiere)
Suzanne Farrin- Hypersea (BBC commission: world premiere)
Iannis Xenakis- Tetras

Colin Currie, percussion

JACK Quartet

British percussionist Colin Currie joins forces with contemporary music specialists, the JACK Quartet, for a programme of 20th- and 21st-century works.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Benda: Viola Concertos 1 - 3

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg.

Jean-Éric Soucy (viola).


----------



## Vasks

*Boccherini - Overture to "Clementina" (Rousset/Naive)
F .J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in C, Hob.XVI:48 (McCabe/London)
Bortnyansky - Two Dances from "Alcide" (Korsakov/MCA)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #36 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Enthusiast

For some reason I took against the Babbitt piece when I first heard this CD and after that didn't play it. But it is actually fine and follows the Feldman piece well.


----------



## Fredx2098

Enthusiast said:


> For some reason I took against the Babbitt piece when I first heard this CD and after that didn't play it. But it is actually fine and follows the Feldman piece well.
> 
> View attachment 106689


Is that Feldman's Clarinet and String Quartet? I love that piece. It's a very nice "short" one. I also love the Babbitt piece. I should try to get my hands on that recording.


----------



## Scopitone

Happy Monday, gang! Starting my day with a little piano music.

Now streaming on Google Play:









*Tchaikovsky / Liszt: First Piano Concertos*
Alice Sara Ott


----------



## Enthusiast

Fredx2098 said:


> Is that Feldman's Clarinet and String Quartet? I love that piece. It's a very nice "short" one. I also love the Babbitt piece. I should try to get my hands on that recording.


Yes. That's the one: Clarinet and String Quartet. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting; Dvorák - Symphonic Poems

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with chamber music. The works for solo instruments (Pression, Dal Niente and Interieur I but particularly the first two) are extraordinary. The main work is great!


----------



## Bruce

*New pianist*

This morning I awoke with bits and pieces of Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata running through my head. Consequently, this morning's listening:

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106
Played by Abdel Rahman el Bacha and recorded on the Mirare label









El Bacha is completely new to me. The word that first comes to mind when responding to this recording is "clarity". Every not is clearly articulated. El Bacha takes this at a relatively leisurely pace; the recording lasts 45:27. But it is never deliberate. There were only a few spots in the adagio where I wished he would play a little faster, but all in all, I found this one of the most pleasing recordings of Beethoven's 29th sonata, rivaling Pollini's.


----------



## Fredx2098

Enthusiast said:


> Yes. That's the one: Clarinet and String Quartet. Nice.


I find the Feldman very serene and relaxing and both pieces very beautiful. How about you?


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I've liked the Feldman for a while - relaxing and a little mysterious (but in an organised way). The Babbitt was newer to me and I would need to hear it a few times before venturing an opinion but it struck me as fresh sounding with some attractive ideas - but that is a very superficial take on it.


----------



## Guest

I feel like a Bach-obsessed phase is starting.

WTC I, Schiff, Decca, First 8 preludes and fugues.










Absolutely beautiful performances. Some of the greatest music ever written. What more is there to say? (The fugue in c# minor struck me as particularly magnificent in this recording.)


----------



## bharbeke

*Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
Joshua Bell, Academy of St. Martin in the Field

This performance is absolutely excellent! The Scottish Fantasy that fills out the disc is fine, but the concerto is the reason to get it.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on google play:









*Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass*
Valentina Lisitsa


----------



## Malx

Bruce said:


> This morning I awoke with bits and pieces of Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata running through my head. Consequently, this morning's listening:
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106
> Played by Abdel Rahman el Bacha and recorded on the Mirare label
> 
> View attachment 106693
> 
> 
> El Bacha is completely new to me. The word that first comes to mind when responding to this recording is "clarity". Every not is clearly articulated. El Bacha takes this at a relatively leisurely pace; the recording lasts 45:27. But it is never deliberate. There were only a few spots in the adagio where I wished he would play a little faster, but all in all, I found this one of the most pleasing recordings of Beethoven's 29th sonata, rivaling Pollini's.


Hurrah - someone else has finally found El Bacha's Beethoven sonata set.
I've owned and enjoyed this set for about three years now - there is nothing showy about his playing but a lot of it sounds well balanced and just 'right'. This is apparently his second recording of the 32.


----------



## Flavius

Vives: Maruxa. Rosado, Lorengar, Ausensi, Gran Orq de Cámara de Madrid/ Argenta (Vocacion)

Arrieta: Marina. Kraus, Bayo, Pons, Orq.Ain. de Tenerife/ Pérez (Valois)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messian part four tonight.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano solo, ondes Martenot solo and orchestra (1946-48):



_Cantéyodjayâ_ for piano (1949):
_Quatre Études de rythme _ for piano (1949-50):










_Messe de la Pentecôte_ for organ (1949-50):
_Livre d'orgue_ for organ (1951-52):










_Réveil des oiseaux (The Birds' Awakening)_ for solo piano and orchestra (1953):



_Oiseaux exotiques (Exotic birds)_ for solo piano and orchestra (1955-56):


----------



## Granate

*3rd Summer with Mahler Symphonies - The Philharmonie in Gasteig, Munich*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording (no audience)
*Gerhild Romberger*
Augsburger Domsingknaben
Frauenchor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Bernard Haitink
BR-Klassik (2017)*










Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_ Live recording
*Peter Seiffert, Thomas Hampson*
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Zubin Mehta
Self-Released (2017)*

I just felt I could post my recent thoughts here or to open a new thread because the ones in Talk Classical that I've found do not talk about the venue. These two recordings have been made inside the infamous Philharmonie in Gasteig Münich, known for their poor acoustics. However, I have the crazy feeling I have listened to two of the most HQ recordings of these works.

I have more reservations against the Mehta Song of the Earth (Seiffert trills too much!), but the new Haitink third recorded in 2016 in that building is one of my most overwhelming experiences with my favourite Mahler symphony. Easily the best recorded one with incredible playing and granitic conducting. It's not that I'm in love with the recordings made there. I dislike the recent Jansons Bruckner recordings that have been released and the Haitink ones aren't very exciting. But it makes me so happy that I could buy this symphony for just 15€...










This hall is known for their poor acoustics in the general audience. But for me a bunch of great recordings have been done there. I really like the expansiveness of the recording, like I'm able to feel how the huge concert hall is. Could it be that recording engineers from the Bavarian Radio have been able to get much better the live sound of the instruments than the audience? If the town builds a new concert hall for Mariss Jansons with better acoustics... Should they keep the Philharmonie as a huge recording studio?


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

*Prom 42: Grieg's Piano Concerto*

*Arvo Pärt*- Symphony No 3
*Edvard Grieg*- Piano Concerto in A minor
*Jean Sibelius*- Symphony No 5 in E flat major

Khatia Buniatishvili, piano

Estonian Festival Orchestra - Paavo Järvi

A concert with a Nordic flavour from Paavo Järvi and the Estonian Festival Orchestra (making its Proms debut) pairs music by Grieg and Sibelius with Estonia's own national composer, Arvo Pärt.

You can't see Khatia on the radio.


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 1

Artur Rodzinski / Cleveland Orchestra

Recorded 1941


----------



## xankl

Wolfgang Rübsamen, The Well-Tempered Clavier II - vol.4


----------



## Malx

Scriabin, Piano Sonatas Nos 4 & 5 + Deux Poemes Op 32 - Andrei Korobeinikov.


----------



## Taplow

Granate said:


> This hall is known for their poor acoustics in the general audience. But for me a bunch of great recordings have been done there. I really like the expansiveness of the recording, like I'm able to feel how the huge concert hall is. Could it be that recording engineers from the Bavarian Radio have been able to get much better the live sound of the instruments than the audience? If the town builds a new concert hall for Mariss Jansons with better acoustics... Should they keep the Philharmonie as a huge recording studio?


The problem with the hall is that the acoustics are _so_ good, they're distracting. The whole place has been designed to carry sound from the stage into the far reaches of the auditorium. And it certainly does its job. Sitting way back in the last rows, you can hear every minute little thing going on down on stage. You can hear the second chair of the third desk of second violins breathing just a little too heavily before their entry in the third bar. You can hear the timpanist's stomach rumble in response to the weisswurst he had for lunch. Every swoosh of the rotary valves on the french horns, every knock of fingers on fingerboards, every unintentional scrape of the bow and squeak of hand on brass is amplified. And if the principal oboe sucks on his reed like that again during the minim rest, I'm going to explode!

Recordings here are probably perfectly fine as they are bound to be relatively closely miked. Acoustically speaking, the seats behind the stage are some of the best in the house.

But damn, if those red velvet slices of heaven out there in the auditorium aren't some of the most comfortable chairs I've ever sat in for a concert!


----------



## Malx

Poulenc, Quatre Motets pour un temps de penitence - Choir of St John's College Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha.


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder

Dame Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Halle Orchestra / Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Granate

Taplow said:


> The problem with the hall is that *the acoustics are so good, they're distracting.* The whole place has been designed to carry sound from the stage into the far reaches of the auditorium. And it certainly does its job. Sitting way back in the last rows, you can hear every minute little thing going on down on stage. You can hear the second chair of the third desk of second violins breathing just a little too heavily before their entry in the third bar. You can hear the timpanist's stomach rumble in response to the weisswurst he had for lunch. Every swoosh of the rotary valves on the french horns, every knock of fingers on fingerboards, every unintentional scrape of the bow and squeak of hand on brass is amplified. And if the principal oboe sucks on his reed like that again during the minim rest, I'm going to explode!


Then, do people have a similar problem than my experience with the Blomstedt Beethoven Cycle in Dresden? Tired of hearing... everything?


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (Hänssler)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Symphony No.76 in E Flat

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart: Don Giovanni
The classic EMI Giulini recording in the 2016 remaster










Mozart Giovanni Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Schneider conducting; Abel: Six Piano Concertos Op. 11

Sabine Bauer (piano )

La Stagione Frankfurt.


----------



## kyjo

*Beethoven - Piano Concerto no. 2:*









This is Beethoven's weakest concerto IMO (most seem to think it's the Triple Concerto, but I strongly disagree). Nevertheless, it's still fine music and Bronfman and Tonhalle Orchestra under Zinman really make it sparkle.

*Jones - Symphony no. 3 Palo Duro Canyon:*









Wow! This is an extraordinary work and certainly one of the most impressive works I've heard by a contemporary American composer. Opening with pre-recorded sounds of wind blowing over the canyon, it expands into a kaleidoscopically colorful and powerful depiction of the grandeur of the canyon. Jones studied under Hanson, and there is indeed a lovely Hanson-esque "big tune" at the center of the work. This is one of those contemporary works which manages to be unique yet wholly accessible at the same time - there is nothing cliché or gimmicky here. I'm rather surprised that Jones isn't better known here in the states - and the majority of his output remains unrecorded. Give us more, Naxos!

*Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel:*









Brahms proves himself to be a master of both variation and fugal writing here - and while it may lack a bit of the warmth of Brahms' other music, it is certainly a really impressive composition. The final fugue is breathtaking and reaches a magnificent peroration at the end. Kovacevich gives an eloquent and intelligent performance.

*Scriabin - Symphony no. 3 Le Divin Poème:*









A great wallow of a work, tied together by a memorable motto theme and surging in waves to numerous ecstatic climaxes. I feel that it's almost too much of a good thing, and there isn't much by way of contrast over the 45-minute course of the work. So, it's actually my least favorite of the Scriabin symphonies, though still good stuff.

*Jongen - Symphonie Concertante for organ and orchestra:*









There's really nothing better in life than cranking this in the car at full blast!  It's hard to find many things in the repertoire that top the sheer magnificence of the outer movements (particularly that final _Toccata_), and the inner movements have lovely, more intimate passages to contrast. It's hard to imagine a better performance and recording than this!


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Berlioz: Harold in Italy & La mort de Cléopâtre

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler : Symphony no 3

Ortrun Wenkel / The London PHilharmonic Choir / The Southen Boys' Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Granate

^^










If you want to save this in your attachments, this is the only cover I coulnd't find in the official pages of the Tennstedt Mahler cycle.


----------



## Armanvd

Listening To No. 3 Right Now


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part five this late morning and afternoon.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ books I-IV for piano (1956-58):



_Chronochromie (Time-Colour)_ for orchestra (1959-60):



_Sept haïkaï_ - 'Japanese sketches' for solo piano and orchestra (1962):
_Couleurs de la Cité céleste (Colours of the Heavenly City)_ for solo piano and ensemble (1963):


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Rubinstein (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturnes.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Clementi: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "Der Tempelritter" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Kiel - Piano Quintet #2 (Prunyi/Marco Polo)
David - Trombone Concertino (Lindberg/BIS)*


----------



## Enthusiast

It is rare for me to listen to whole operas (except Mozart's and, in certain moods, Wagner's) so this was overdue.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 3

Felix Weingartner / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded 1936


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók*
Complete works for solo piano, Disc 8
Dance Suite, arr. for piano, BB 86, Sz. 77
Rhapsody for piano & orchestra, BB36b, Sz. 27
Four Piano Pieces, BB27
Kossuth - Symphonic Poem, BB31 - Marche funèbre for piano (arr.of Tableau 10)
Rhapsody for piano & orchestra, Op. 1, BB36b, Sz. 27
*Zoltan Kocsis, piano* [Decca, 2010]

I finally reach the last disc of this magnificent box-set. How did I live before discovering Bartok's solo piano oeuvre?










*
Debussy*
Cello Sonata - Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello)
Syrinx for solo flute - Emmanuel Pahud (flute)
Violin Sonata in G minor - Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp - Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Gerard Caussé (viola)
Piano Trio in G major - Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello)
[Erato, 2017]

I have also finally got to this rather fine collection in my pile of unopened discs. As BBC music magazine points out, these players "do not avoid sensuality" in their Debussy interpretations. Full blooded and given highly vivid recordings, these works do indeed sound 'sensual'!


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Partita No. 1 in B flat major; English Suite No. 3; French Suite No. 2 

Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Mention of the 8th book sent me to search out this CD, which I have had for ages but was lukewarm about. I am enjoying Monteverdi a lot more than I used to these days.


----------



## Guest

Continued with WTC Bk I Prelude and Fuge 7-12 from Andras Schiff's Decca recording. Splendid.

Then, Faure by Angela Hewitt.










Splendid. What else is there to say?


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Clarinet Concerto - Michael Collins, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.









For those who aren't aware this piece is an arrangement of the Violin Concerto for the clarinet by Pletnev. 
It works remarkably well, for this listener after a few minutes its easy to forget the piece is normally played on the violin.
Well worth a listen.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Clarinet Concerto - Michael Collins, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.
> 
> View attachment 106731
> 
> 
> For those who aren't aware this piece is an arrangement of the Violin Concerto for the clarinet by Pletnev.
> It works remarkably well, for this listener after a few minutes its easy to forget the piece is normally played on the violin.
> Well worth a listen.


Didn't work for me, regrettable, I found it a horror! A matter of taste.


----------



## laurie

Malx said:


> James MacMillan, The Worlds Ransoming - Christine Pendrill (cor anglais), BBC Scottish SO, Osmo Vanska.
> 
> *Not too many works out there featuring the cor anglais, at least that I'm aware of!*


Have you heard Copland's 'Quiet City' (a favorite of mine  ) or Vask's Cor Anglais Concerto?


----------



## Merl

An oldie but a goodie. Hardly original but thoroughly enjoyed playing this before.


----------



## distantprommer

One Prom today ...

Prom 43: Daniel Barenboim & West-Eastern Divan Orchestra
*
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*- Violin Concerto
*David Robert Coleman*- Looking for Palestine (London premiere)
*Alexander Scriabin*- The Poem of Ecstasy

Elsa Dreisig, soprano
Lisa Batiashvili, violin

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra - Daniel Barenboim

Daniel Barenboim and his pioneering West-Eastern Divan Orchestra return to the Proms for a concert marrying passion and politics.


----------



## Janspe

*S. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50*
Emerson String Quartet









I realized today that I haven't been listening to any Prokofiev in _ages_ and obviously that needed to be fixed right away. But instead of going for some of the pieces I know and love best - concertos, symphonies and piano works - I decided to delve into the string quartets. I'm ashamed to say that I've never heard this piece before, though I've been very much aware of it and I know many people who admire it greatly. It was about time, one could say!

The piece struck me as interesting, energetic and - in the last movement - intensely passionate. Looking forward to re-listening it soon!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Works for Saxophone. Bornkamp (ottavo)


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> An oldie but a goodie. Hardly original but thoroughly enjoyed playing this before.
> 
> View attachment 106732


Gendron was a genius!


----------



## Janspe

*S. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92*
Emerson String Quartet









What a shame that Prokofiev didn't write any further string quartets!


----------



## chill782002

TurnaboutVox said:


> I finally reach the last disc of this magnificent box-set. How did I live before discovering Bartok's solo piano oeuvre?


Bartok's solo piano works deserve to be far better known and Kocsis' interpretations are a favourite of mine.


----------



## Eramire156

*Handel Arias for...*

*Durastanti*









*Lorraine Hunt

Nicholas McGegan
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

laurie said:


> Have you heard Copland's 'Quiet City' (a favorite of mine  ) or Vask's Cor Anglais Concerto?


Laurie - yes to Copland's Quiet City which I like. Vask's Cor Anglais Concerto I have yet to encounter I'll try and locate it on spotify when I have more time at the weekend.


----------



## Malx

Dutilleux, Metaboles & Mystere de l'instant - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messian part six tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ books V-VII for piano (1956-58):



_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead)_ for wind, brass and percussion (1964):



_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ for large mixed choir, instrumental soloists (piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylorimba, marimba, vibraphone) and large orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources, plus extracts from _Summa Theologica_ by Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messian part six tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.


I don't know how you have the self-discipline to listen to so much by a single composer all at once. My brain would be fried.


----------



## Flavius

Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night. Tchaikovsky Sym. Orch. of Moscow Radio/ Fedoseyev (Musical Heritage)


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I see what you mean, Baron, but I do have breaks in between the individual works so, for example, three hours of material can be spread over at least double the time. I'm in the middle of enjoying an extended sabbatical from work (I'm treating it as a precursor for my eventual retirement) so I'm fortunate in having the luxury to pick and choose when to listen and for how long.


----------



## Armanvd

Listening to Piano Concerto No. 3 right now.
This Concertos' 2nd movement is one of my favourites already !


----------



## Guest

String Quartet no. 1 _Antiphon_ by *York Höller* is the earliest piece composed on this recording, but also one of the most colourful. His trademark melodic style is there, but it is combined with a more exploratory approach to timbre and texture, helped by the fact that it incorporates a track for magnetic tape. The more recently composed works have a gorgeous sense of flowing melody and his music generally sound like a comfy pillow for my ears.


----------



## deprofundis

*This morning i received Nicolas Gombert :magnificat vol 1 1-4 , i had order previously vol 2 ,, magnificat 5-8.
Because listening to magnificat is cyclic you have to listen to them in the right order during one session that it one session two cd*

can you handle it? sure you can

My verdict Tallis Scholars may not be the absolute best for this colossal work of Gombert but it's all i found affordable ,so i might as well enjoy it in a marathon until i fall asleep, this music quite suitable for this mather, not that it dull , on conttrary, but quiet,introspective, melancolic,,calm.

so about two hours of music await me that is the program, Gombert brittish brewed laden yah :tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098

Woah. Intense.

The part at 9:50 reminds me of "Pyramid Song" by Radiohead, awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: In Assumptione Beatae Mariae Virginis, Alleluia and Offertorium. Münsterschwarzach Benedictine Abbey Choir/ Fr. Godehard Joppich (DG)

Gregorian Chant: Feasts of Our Lady. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Paraclete Press)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ingo Metzmacher conducting; Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31 *

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge* (tenor)

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

kyjo said:


> *Beethoven - Piano Concerto no. 2:*
> 
> *Jones - Symphony no. 3 Palo Duro Canyon:*
> 
> View attachment 106708
> 
> 
> Wow! This is an extraordinary work and certainly one of the most impressive works I've heard by a contemporary American composer. Opening with pre-recorded sounds of wind blowing over the canyon, it expands into a kaleidoscopically colorful and powerful depiction of the grandeur of the canyon. Jones studied under Hanson, and there is indeed a lovely Hanson-esque "big tune" at the center of the work. This is one of those contemporary works which manages to be unique yet wholly accessible at the same time - there is nothing cliché or gimmicky here. I'm rather surprised that Jones isn't better known here in the states - and the majority of his output remains unrecorded. Give us more, Naxos!


I have to concur with everything that Kyjo has said about this wonderful symphony. Samuel Jones is a master of color and texture in an orchestra and uses each section of the orchestra to exciting effect. This has to be one the best symphonies written by an American in the last 50 years and yet hardly ever gets heard.

The Tuba Concerto is also a thrilling piece in my opinion. Mostly because you rarely ever hear the tuba as a solo instrument. There are only a handful of compositions that feature the tuba that I am aware. In any case, you can't go wrong in giving this whole CD a listen if you can.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Symphony No. 4, Haitink with the LSO, live. From an excellent cycle, available on MP3s at an advantageous price. I really do like this recent Haitink effort.


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony 2,

Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène and Akiko Yamamoto (piano) performing; Brahms - Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## Marinera

Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.2

Bruno Zwicker- violin; Philharmonia Slavonica; conductor - Henry Adolph


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Bach & Vivaldi: Concertos for various instruments

Isaac Stern (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), William Heim (piccolo), Glenn Gould (piano).


----------



## Marinera

Britten.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 103*

This is nice. I'm not hearing anything particularly unique in this interpretation.


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_An aggregate of Andrzej_

*Panufnik - Heroic Overture (Horenstein/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Panufnik - Hommage a Chopin (Jones/Conifer)
Panufnik - Arbor Cosmica (composer/Nonesuch)*


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter" 
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished" 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Eugen Jochum


----------



## haydnguy

A rainy day means more music listening!

The oboe is one fine instrument.

Erin Hannigan, Oboe









Track Listings

1. Simon Sargon, Homage to Hafiz, Mvt. 1 - Simon Sargon
2. Simon Sargon, Homage to Hafiz, Mvt. 2 - Simon Sargon
3. Simon Sargon, Homage to Hafiz, Mvt. 3 - Simon Sargon
4. Henri Dutilleux, Sonate pour Hautbois et Piano, Mvt. 1 - Henri Dutilleux
5. Henri Dutilleux, Sonate pour Hautbois et Piano, Mvt. 2 - Henri Dutilleux
6. Henri Dutilleux, Sonate pour Hautbois et Piano, Mvt. 3 - Henri Dutilleux
7. Dan Welcher, Firewing: The Flame and the Moth - Dan Welcher
8. Thomas Dunhill, Friendship's Garland, Mvt. 1 - Thomas Dunhill
9. Thomas Dunhill, Friendship's Garland, Mvt. 2 - Thomas Dunhill
10. Thomas Dunhill, Friendship's Garland, Mvt. 3 - Thomas Dunhill
11. Thomas Dunhill, Friendship's Garland, Mvt. 4 - Thomas Dunhill
12. Thomas Dunhill, Friendship's Garland, Mvt. 5 - Thomas Dunhill
13. Simon Sargon, Haas Trio, Mvt. 1 - Simon Sargon
14. Simon Sargon, Haas Trio, Mvt. 2 - Simon Sargon
15. Simon Sargon, Haas Trio, Mvt. 3 - Simon Sargon
16. Paul Patterson, Duologues for Oboe and Piano, Mvt. 1 - Paul Patterson
17. Paul Patterson, Duologues for Oboe and Piano, Recitative - Paul Patterson
18. Paul Patterson, Duologues for Oboe and Piano, Mvt. 2 - Paul Patterson
19. Paul Patterson, Duologues for Oboe and Piano, Mvt. 3 - Paul Patterson


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Partita in G Minor, BWV 1004

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen part seven today - the last two of the four are among his lengthiest, each weighing in at over 90 minutes each.

_Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ for organ (1969):



_La Fauvette des jardins (The Garden Warbler)_ for piano (1970):



_Des Canyons aux étoiles… (From the canyons to the stars…)_ for four instrumental soloists (piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba) and orchestra (1971-74):



_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ for organ (1984):


----------



## bejart

Florian Gassmann: 1729-1774): Sinfonie in C Minor

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo with Riyoko Matsui leading the from the bow


----------



## Enthusiast

With Mozart's 40th remaining a 1st page thread I have decided to listen to it from a few angles - along with some others. First up was the record of Harnoncourt that was brought out shortly before his death, trying to persuade us that Mozart's last three symphonies were one work:









Stimulating performances, certainly, but somehow not 100% enjoyable. A foil to these, chosen at random from the (too) many I have, turned out to be mostly very good. I had been expecting it to turn me back to greater appreciation of Harnoncourt.









I don't think I'm finished yet.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Wind Trio in D Major, Op.45, No.1

Members of Quintetto Arnold: Renato Rivolta, flute -- Francesco Pomarico, oboe -- Leonardo Dosso, bassoon


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra

Fantastic recording of a brilliant symphony!


----------



## haydnguy

More oboe for me!


----------



## Guest

Still working my way through Schiff's WTC I on Decca. Still splendid.


----------



## Merl

Tallinn Quartet. Chamber Music from Estonia. An interesting listen in the car on the way home.


----------



## kyjo

Fredx2098 said:


> Woah. Intense.
> 
> The part at 9:50 reminds me of "Pyramid Song" by Radiohead, awesome.


Love it!! Such an imaginative work. It's almost like an updated "re-imagining" of a Romantic piano concerto.


----------



## Guest

bejart said:


>


Love the works, but that series of recordings fell flat for me. After so many years, I find the Grumiaux recordings unsurpassed.


----------



## Enthusiast

Forget the iconoclasm (most of it works anyway) and feel the joy! Excellent performances that, despite being different, deliver all the things I expect from the best Mozart performances and then some. Again I listened to 39-41:









I have been wanting to listen to multiple Mozart performances for some time but was never quite in the right mood. I seem to be now and plan to continue tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Forget the iconoclasm (most of it works anyway) and feel the joy! Excellent performances that, despite being different, deliver all the things I expect from the best Mozart performances and then some. Again I listened to 39-41:
> 
> View attachment 106760
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to listen to multiple Mozart performances for some time but was never quite in the right mood. I seem to be now and plan to continue tomorrow.


That release has me curious, though I'm not usually a fan of Norrington.


----------



## bejart

Baron Scarpia said:


> Love the works, but that series of recordings fell flat for me. After so many years, I find the Grumiaux recordings unsurpassed.


I do too. I just listen to other renditions to remind myself why.

Now ---










Enrst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Symphony in C Major

Nicolas Pasquet conducting the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra of Weimar


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chamber Music with Flute. Ruhland, Tal (Hänssler)


----------



## kyjo

Kevin Pearson said:


> I have to concur with everything that Kyjo has said about this wonderful symphony. Samuel Jones is a master of color and texture in an orchestra and uses each section of the orchestra to exciting effect. This has to be one the best symphonies written by an American in the last 50 years and yet hardly ever gets heard.
> 
> The Tuba Concerto is also a thrilling piece in my opinion. Mostly because you rarely ever hear the tuba as a solo instrument. There are only a handful of compositions that feature the tuba that I am aware. In any case, you can't go wrong in giving this whole CD a listen if you can.


Great to see another admirer of this amazing work! I agree; Jones is a superb orchestrator and it's a crime that his music isn't more widely performed and recorded. I look forward to hearing his Tuba Concerto!


----------



## distantprommer

One Prom today ...

Prom 44: Debussy, Boulanger & Ravel

*Claude Debussy-* Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
*Lili Boulanger-* Psalm 130 'Du fond de l'abîme'
*Claude Debussy-* Nocturnes
*Maurice Ravel*- Boléro

Justina Gringytė- mezzo-soprano

CBSO Youth Chorus
CBSO Chorus
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Ludovic Morlot

The CBSO and Ludovic Morlot mark two major centenaries in this all-French programme. In the centenary of his death, Debussy is celebrated in the languorous beauty of Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, as well as the Nocturnes with their shifting, shimmering play of musical light.
Lili Boulanger, whose death in 1918 at the age of just 24 cut short a career of extraordinary promise, is represented by her powerful setting of Psalm 130 - a musical howl of grief composed at the height of the First World War.


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 44. 

What a great composer was Lili Boulanger. What a loss to music her early death.


----------



## Flavius

Poulenc: Mass in G. Choir of Westminster Cathedral/ O'Donnell (hyperion)


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Left Hand Concerto

Zimerman / Boulez


----------



## premont

KenOC said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 4, Haitink with the LSO, live. From an excellent cycle, available on MP3s at an advantageous price. I really do like this recent Haitink effort.


I have not heard the whole set yet, but what I have heard I have liked. Could one describe it as mild and human?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 4, Haitink with the LSO, live. From an excellent cycle, available on MP3s at an advantageous price. I really do like this recent Haitink effort.


My only quibble is "recent." I've had it for 10 years, I think (on SACD).


----------



## Eramire156

*Alban Berg
Violin Concerto 
Three Orchestra Pieces *









*Gidon Kremer

Sir Colin Davis
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Marinera

Now









Earlier

Vivaldi Gloria RV 588









also


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Forget the iconoclasm (most of it works anyway) and feel the joy! Excellent performances that, despite being different, deliver all the things I expect from the best Mozart performances and then some. Again I listened to 39-41:
> 
> View attachment 106760
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to listen to multiple Mozart performances for some time but was never quite in the right mood. I seem to be now and plan to continue tomorrow.


Found the original release of 39 and 41 used for $0.47. Pinhead Amazon review describes it as the worst recording ever made of a work by Mozart. Have to have it, of course! (The 30 second clip from the final movement of 41 convinced me.)


----------



## KenOC

Baron Scarpia said:


> My only quibble is "recent." I've had it for 10 years, I think (on SACD).


For me, young 'un, ten years is certainly "recent"!  When I was your age all we had was LPs, and they were made out of rock.


----------



## Guest

This is cool. Largely 20th century stuff.


----------



## KenOC

The Hammerklavier, played by a 26-year old Igor Levit. 'S good!


----------



## deprofundis

*Hello.. it's been a while i did not post, im tired these days, lack of energy yap, anyway i purchased the first album of Saint and poet , Hildegard von Bingen , der fraulen of god, here the release, a re-issiue of Gothic voices on Hyperion, called A Feather on the breath of god.... how i nspiring, for a release , please hail and worship conductor of talent half god half man :Christopher Page for this exploit, this achievement is quite strong.. even if i have 50 dosen Bingen release since a long time now, but might of gothic voices suite de moments hey!

I would like to recommend one cd vox cosmica of Hildegard vonBingen on carpe diemm record Germany ,, it's one of the sweetest bold and daring release, i have this album since forever anyway goodbye dear folks , may thee bless yah shawll he by the soul and spirit of Hildegard of Bingen.*
i chose pink chromatism since she a lady ,regards everyone


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 6.


----------



## Rmathuln

La Traviata


----------



## Rogerx

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello) performing; Schubert: Trout Quintet.


----------



## Flavius

Victoria: Missa Gaudeamus a 6; Magnificat octavi toni a 4; Vidi aquam--antiphon a 4--; Missa Ave maris stella a 4. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Archiv)


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Köln performing; Handel: Water Music & Sinfonias.


----------



## Fredx2098

This was a suggestion on youtube. I'm loving it so far. Sorry to say, but the harmonies and rhythms sound nice and abstract like you-know-who....


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Decio Taddei conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 & Violin Concerto arrangement

Diedre Irons (piano)

Christchurch Symphony.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Satie - Piano Works (did he only compose for piano?)


----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> My only quibble is "recent." I've had it for 10 years, I think (on SACD).


Recent as opposed to the older set with Concertgebouw.


----------



## Enthusiast

Fredx2098 said:


> This was a suggestion on youtube. I'm loving it so far. Sorry to say, but the harmonies and rhythms sound nice and abstract like you-know-who....


Good choice from youtube. Benjamin is a really excellent composer. There are a lot of his pieces that I really like.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Found the original release of 39 and 41 used for $0.47. Pinhead Amazon review describes it as the worst recording ever made of a work by Mozart. Have to have it, of course! (The 30 second clip from the final movement of 41 convinced me.)


I found my double disc in the bargain bin of a charity shop. I had thought I really hated Norrington. I was sure of it. But I do really like these Mozarts. Every time I hear them I am amazed at how good they are. It is the detail and the obvious love of the music. Yes, sometimes he is faster than some of us might be used to, and just occasionally he is probably "wrong" to take a movement in the way he does, but these are superficial elements to me. He has a feel for Mozart and that is not a superficial matter!


----------



## Marinera

Monteverdi sung by Maria Cristina Kiehr


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fredx2098 said:


> This was a suggestion on youtube. I'm loving it so far. Sorry to say, but the harmonies and rhythms sound nice and abstract like you-know-who....


I am really liking it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The final instalment of Olivier Messiaen's works today.

I've occasionally come across some criticism of his later work (from, say, the time of his opera _Saint-François d'Assise_ onwards) to the effect that the composer had 'stagnated' by then, and wasn't offering much that hadn't already been done by him years before, i.e. too much seemingly centred around the twin pillars of plinky-plonky birdsong and rambling Catholic mysticism with a bit of Orientalism thrown in here and there for extra colour. I can't say I can detect any discernible slackening off in either appeal or quality - I think both the unfinished concerto and _Eclairs sur l'au-delà_ make for a satisfying endgame to Messiaen's career - so I'm at a loss as to ascertaining what kind of stylistic sea change it was which some people wanted (or expected) from him in later life.

_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux (Small Sketches of Birds)_ for piano (1985):



_Un vitrail et des oiseaux (Stained-Glass Window and Birds)_ for piano solo, brass, wind and percussion (1986):



_La Ville d'En-haut (The City on High)_ for piano solo, brass, wind and percussion (1987):



_Un Sourire (A Smile)_ for orchestra (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, flute, oboe, cello and orchestra - posth. completed by Yvonne Loriod, George Benjamin and Heinz Holliger (1990-91 inc.):



_Eclairs sur l'au-delà_ (Flashes over the Beyond) for orchestra (1988-91):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am really liking it!


The second mvt. is losing me though.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Linz and Prague Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet performing; Bach : The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080.


----------



## MattB

Vaughan Williams, Finzi & Holst (2011)

Cecil Aronowitz (viola), Ian Partridge (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), John Westbrook (speaker), John Eaton (treble), Nigel Perrin (alto), Robin Doveton (tenor), David van Asch (bass), Wilfred Brown (tenor), Philip Langridge (tenor), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), Philip Fowke (piano), Graham Green & Bruce Blyth (trebles)










Vaughan Williams: Piano Concerto, Oboe Concerto, Serenade to Music & Flos Campi (2018)

Peter Oundjian 
Toronto Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Chopin: Les Sylphides/ Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne/Delibes: Coppélia - Suite
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - SQ 7 - Tokyo SQ


----------



## Rogerx

Jesús López-Cobos conducting; Verdi: Requiem

Margaret Price (soprano), Livia Budai (mezzo soprano), Giuseppe Giacomini (tenor) & Robert Lloyd (bass)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with back-to-back Mozart symphony recordings - not really for comparison as for enjoyment (I like hearing all the different "sides" that great music can have). So far three accounts of the Prague. The Mackerras is good but isn't it just a little plain? You can almost hear why some find Mozart repetitive. We get the music but there is little sense of "hey this is ... wow". A lot of CM performances are like that - they can give us an excellent account of the work but make it a little like a museum piece!









Then I tried two different Beecham recordings - first the BBC one, which is good but (aside from Beecham's little talk before playing the piece) did not seem so special to me and then the RPO recording after Pristine had done their stuff to it - wonderful, truly wonderful.


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "William Tell" (orchester le phenix/Coviello)
Schubert - Duo Sonata, Op. 162 (Cotik/Centaur)
Krommer - Oboe Concerto, Op. 37 (Goritzki/Claves)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A few more Pragues and it was really great but I'm probably Pragued out now. I'll move on to other symphonies. Anyway, of these I enjoyed the Krips as I always do - for me his set is worth more than critics tend grant him - but the Maag (which is quite grand in comparison to most that I have listened to and is a little unusual in its approach) really stands out as excellent.


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Préludes, I & II; L'Isle joyeuse. François (EMI)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Images, Masques...Etudes, Bk. II. Berceuse, Pour le piano. François (EMI)


----------



## Merl

Two to listen to today. First up was Matacic's live 1968 Ma Vlast with the NHK SO. Shame about the recording (which is a little bit recessed and hissy) as it's a lovely reading (if a little on the slow side).









On the way home if was this one. A terrific account from Litton and his Bergen players, full of drive and passion. A keeper.


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today.

Prom 45: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande & Jonathan Nott

*Claude Debussy-* Jeux
*Maurice Ravel-* Violin Sonata in G major (orch. Yan Maresz)
*Igor Stravinsky-* Petrushka (1911 version)

Renaud Capuçon, violin

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Jonathan Nott

Geneva's renowned Orchestre de la Suisse Romande celebrates its 100th anniversary by making its Proms debut under its English Music Director Jonathan Nott.


----------



## agoukass

Martha Argerich: Live from the Concertgebouw 1978 and 1979 

Bach: Partita No. 2
Bartok: Piano Sonata 
Chopin: Scherzo No. 3; Nocturne in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 
Encores by Scarlatti and Bach 

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gerard Grisey-Le temps et l'écume. Nice and a bit weird sound world for planning my teaching job. New for me is being a substitute in music history, or "music in perspective" as we call it. I get to teach the syllabus for 20th century classical music until December, and I'm sure I'll learn/remember things. Grisey is in there  My colleague, who's in paternity leave, takes over with the non-classical stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Captainnumber36 said:


> Satie - Piano Works (did he only compose for piano?)


He also composed for other instruments. He has a piece for violin and piano. His songs for voice are quirky, and Socrate is his masterpiece, composed for a vocalist and small group. Then there's Parade and Relache for the stage.

His orchestra handling is largely based on the sound of cabaret bands, I think by design. So don't expect Rimsky-Korsakoff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rather than my habitual focusing on one composer it's more of a chalk and cheese session for me this evening.

_(8) Bagatelles and Impromptus_ op.6 (1844):
_Czech Dances I_ [four polkas] WoO (1877):
_Czech Dances II_ [ten pieces] op.21 (1879):



_Kullervo_ - symphonic poem for mezzo-soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: _Runos 31-36_ of _The Kalevala_] (1891-92):

 ***

(*** Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen, Jorma Hynninen, Estonian SSR Male Choir, Helsinki University Male Choir, Helsinki PO/Paavo Berglund)

_Quodlibet_ in D: _Gallimathias musicum_ K32 (1766): 
_March no.1_ in D K335 (1779):
_Divertimento_: _Ein musikalischer Spaß_ for two horns and string quartet K522 (1787):
_Contredanse_ in D: _Das Donnerwetter_ K534 (1788):
_Contredanse_ in C: _La Bataille_ K535 (1788):
_Six German Dances_ K571 (1789):
_Contredanse_ in C: _Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg_ K587 (1789):
_Three German Dances_ K605 (1791):
_Contredanse_ in E-flat: _Il Trionfo delle Donne_ K607 (1791):
_Contredanse_ in G: _Les filles malicieuses_ K610 (1791):
_German Dance_ in C: _Die Leyerer_ K611 (1791):


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Early piano works (Suite bergomasque, Deux Arabeques...), on an Érard piano, 1880. Rutkowski (Piano Classics))


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived. Five Cds of Koechlin's works.

Works for Bassoon
The Jungle Book (Zinman). I already have the Segerstam
Music for Flute, Clarinet & Piano
Oeuvres pour ensembles
Piano Quintet and 3rd Quartet


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Early Symphonies. Levine!


----------



## distantprommer

The second Prom today...

Prom 46: Benjamin Grosvenor & National Youth Jazz Orchestra

*Laura Jurd-* The Earth Keeps Spinning (World premiere)
*George Gershwin-* Rhapsody in Blue (original version with jazz band, arr. Grofé)
*Leonard Bernstein-* Stan Kenton's West Side Story

Benjamin Grosvenor, piano

National Youth Jazz Orchestra- Guy Barker
Mark Armstrong

Classical music gets a swing in its step in this all-American concert by the UK's National Youth Jazz Orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss: Elektra. Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 46 leaves me cold.

I have heard much better performances of Rhapsodiy in Blue. Sorry Benjamin.
Stan Kenton's version of WSS is a miss. Leonard Bernstein created a masterpiece, with outstanding melodies, musical writing and orchestration. This version destroys all of that.

The orchestra is also not up to the task.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphonies 21-24.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin, Emmanuel: Music for Flute, Clarinet & Piano. Brönnimann, Vivier & Kleiser (Brilliant)


----------



## pmsummer

CRIES AND FANCIES
_Fantasias, In Nomines, and 'The Cries of London'_
*Orlando Gibbons*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
RED BYRD - vocal ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Great conducting - a little fast in the adagio, but it brings out its songlike quality - and full-bodied recorded sound. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Karajan/Berlin. Solid.


----------



## MattB

> The visuals were composed like a nature documentary, with clean cuts and a mostly stationary virtual camera. The viewer follows the Sun throughout a lunar day, seeing sunrises and then sunsets over prominent features on the Moon. The sprawling ray system surrounding Copernicus crater, for example, is revealed beneath receding shadows at sunrise and later slips back into darkness as night encroaches.
> 
> The visualization was created to accompany a performance of Clair de Lune by the National Symphony Orchestra Pops, led by conductor Emil de Cou, at the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington, DC, on June 1 and 2, 2018, as part of a celebration of NASA's 60th anniversary.
> 
> The visualization uses a digital 3D model of the Moon built from Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter global elevation maps and image mosaics. The lighting is derived from actual Sun angles during lunar days in 2018.
> 
> (...)


----------



## laurie

^^^

Oh, this is really cool! Thanks for posting it, MattB


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Brantelid (cello), with Marianna Shirinyan (piano), with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano) performing; Chopin - Cello Music


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## kyjo

*Yoshimatsu - Alto Saxophone Concerto "Cyber Bird":*









Despite some noisy sections which are meant to imitate free jazz, this is a spirited, entertaining work.

*Howells - Piano Quartet:*









A beautiful work, but a bit on the "generic English pastoral" side. That said, the slow movement is quite moving. I wasn't entirely satisfied with the performance, which lacks dynamic subtleties and a more refined tone color I think this work would benefit from.

*Wellesz - Symphony no. 1:*









This was my first exposure to Wellesz's music. I wasn't quite sure what to make of it - the first two movements are a bit on the "grey" side, but the third and final movement is a gorgeous neo-Brucknerian/Mahlerian adagio!

*Dvořák - Piano Quartet no. 1:*









For some reason, I didn't think much of this work when I first listened to it a couple years ago - I'm sure glad I revisited it! Though it may not reach the heights of his masterful 2nd piano quartet, it's still a really fine work, with great tunes and imaginative writing. The slow movement is a haunting theme-and-variations, and the spirited third movement creatively combines scherzo and finale. I was extremely impressed by the marvelously sparkling and characterful performance by the Busch Trio and Miguel Da Silva - I shall definitely be looking out for more performances by these talented young artists!

*Tveitt - Hardanger Fiddle Concerto no. 1:*









This concerto for the hardanger fiddle - which has twice as many strings as a regular violin and a less full-bodied tone - is more than just a novelty. My favorite movement was the catchy finale, which has an almost Copland-like folksy "stomp" and earthiness.


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling performing; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano).


----------



## Biwa

Johann Adam Reincken: Complete Organ Works
Andreas Kneller: Complete Organ Works
Christian Geist: Complete Organ Works

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's String Quartet in E-flat, K.428, Guarneri Quartet, on the radio. Haydn was right.


----------



## Rogerx

kyjo said:


> *.
> 
> Dvořák - Piano Quartet no. 1:
> 
> View attachment 106800
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't think much of this work when I first listened to it a couple years ago - I'm sure glad I revisited it! Though it may not reach the heights of his masterful 2nd piano quartet, it's still a really fine work, with great tunes and imaginative writing. The slow movement is a haunting theme-and-variations, and the spirited third movement creatively combines scherzo and finale. I was extremely impressed by the marvellously sparkling and characterful performance by the Busch Trio and Miguel Da Silva - I shall definitely be looking out for more performances by these talented young artists!
> 
> .*


*

You can try the Dvorak: Piano Trios Nos. 3 & 4 if you have the time / opportunity , stunning.*


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler Symphony Nr. 7.

The London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

KUSC is on a roll tonight. Liszt's B minor Sonata, Clifford Curzon.


----------



## RogerExcellent

*Schubert*: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Marinera

Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum.

Seems to be popular in the polls. Getting acquainted with it.

Earlier

Beethoven - String quartets Op.18 Nos.1 & 2; Quartet in F Major


----------



## Armanvd

Listening to Symphony no. 6 right now.


----------



## Rogerx

Jameson Cooper (violin), James Dickenson (violin) performing; Spohr: Violin Duets, Vol. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to revisit some of Mozart's serenades today.

Serenade no.6 in D [_Serenata notturna_] for orchestra in D K239 (1776):
Serenade no.7 in D [_Haffner_] for orchestra K250 (1776):
Serenade no.9 in D [_Posthorn_] for orchestra K320 (1779):
Serenade no.10 in B-flat [_Gran Partita_] for twelve winds and double bass K361 (1781 or 1782):
Serenade no.11 in E-flat for eight winds K375 (1781):
Serenade no.12 in C-minor for eight winds K388 (1782):
Serenade no.13 in G [_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_] for strings K525 (1787):


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Böhm conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 & Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Marinera

A very enjoyable disk. Got it as part of 3cd Gil Shaham's duos box set.


----------



## Granate

KenOC said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 4, Haitink with the LSO, live. From an excellent cycle, available on MP3s at an advantageous price. I really do like this recent Haitink effort.





premont said:


> I have not heard the whole set yet, but what I have heard I have liked. Could one describe it as mild and human?


A good cycle in my opinion. Both the playing and the sound quality make it stand as Haitink's best Beethoven effort. Very good for the modern-orchestra-goes-HIP wave, although I prefer Abbado 2nd BPO or Chailly LGO for the same concept. But for my taste, it doesn't have a chance against the Austrian and Swiss analogue cycles.


----------



## Marinera

The earlier Schubert album ended with Ave Maria melody. Thus I continue with Renee Fleming singing Ave Maria.

Fruhlingsglaube; Gretchen am Spinnrade; Du bist die Ruh' are on too, and if I'm up to it then also Der Tod und das Madchen.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

One of my Twitter friends is a violinist for the Vienna Philharmonic orchestra. He posted a radio catch up link of them performing Schumann Symphony no 2 conducted by Riccardo Muti. What a performance. Beautiful, especially the finish to the final movement. It was so full and fiery.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nezet-Seguin conducting; Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Organ, String and Timpani & Stabat Mater.

  Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Organ, String and Timpani & Stabat Mater

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), James O'Donnell (organ), Kate Royal (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the day, from the Decca Sound mono box set*

*Arthur Honegger
Symphonie liturgque*









*Robert F. Denzler
l'orchestre de le Sociéte des Concerts du
Conservatoire de Paris*

Recorded 15-17 June 1955


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*This had to happen...*

Because of a thread on Mahler 9, I had to listen to this magnificent recording again.

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 9*









*Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *

16 January 1938

_The World of Yesterday_ is the title of Stefan Zweig's memoir, this is a souvenir from that world, then on the edge of madness. For me no other recording for can compete.


----------



## wkasimer

Issued today:









This is Yo-Yo Ma's third recording of the Bach suites. I've not been very impressed with the first two, but I'm liking this latest one much better - much more emphasis on expression, less on instrumental tone.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonathan Nott conducting; Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

D Smith said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Karajan/Berlin. Solid.


When I first glanced at the post I thought you had written "stolid" - but then again that could have been just as apt (?)


----------



## Malx

A bundle of DG discs arrived today all at decent prices from MDT:

First on the player: 
Brahms, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Bassoon. Hübner, Römhild, SWF Sinfonieorch./ Bader (CPO)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nigel North playing Silvius Leopold Weiss, 3 volumes. No stress music, only calm and comfortable.


----------



## Tristan

*D'Indy* - Sympohony on a French Mountain Air, Op. 25









I've become sort of obsessed with this piece lately.  The main theme is surely one of the most beautiful ever used for variations. And it goes to show how well the piano works as a principal instrument in an orchestral work (without needing to be the focus as in a concerto).


----------



## eljr

Beethoven - 6th Symphony - Pastoral


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Lieder 
Schoenberg: Song of the Wood Dove from "Gurrelieder"*

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra / Janos Ferencsik*


----------



## Malx

Another new arrival:

J S Bach, The Art of Fugue Contrapunctus I - XI - Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to Solomon playing the Emperor concerto earlier (I can't find a sleeve picture for it) I listened to some more Mozart symphonies, two (35 and 36) conducted by Pinnock and one (just 35) by Krips. I am not sure quite why but the Haffner is one of my favourite Mozart symphonies. I like Pinnock's performances: they are very good but not "special". Somehow Krips is just a bit more "special" for me. I think it is because the life is in the way he shapes the detail that is going in the background (as it were) but he is also more relaxed ... which is why the detail is important - it is full of life. Anyway, I do have quite particular tastes in Mozart and others will probably hear it differently.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Penderecki, Anaklasis & Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - LSO/ Polish RNSO, Krzysztof Penderecki.

I don't fully understand why but after listening to 'Threnody' I often listen to the live recording of 'Careful with that Axe Eugene' from Pink Floyd's Ummagumma album.

















This evening was no different.


----------



## distantprommer

Today's Prom.

Prom 47: Elgar, Venables & Prokofiev

*Edward Elgar-* Introduction and Allegro
*Philip Venables-* Béla Bartók
… Venables Plays Bartok (BBC commission: world premiere)
*Sergei Prokofiev-* Symphony No 5 in B flat major

Pekka Kuusisto, violin

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo

Maverick Finnish violinist Pekka Kuusisto made a memorable Proms debut in 2016. Now he returns to premiere a new violin concerto written especially for him by award-winning young British composer Philip Venables.









Pekka Kuusisto


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 47.

Philip Venables- Béla Bartók
… Venables Plays Bartok

is an intersting piece for spoken words and music ranging from Bartok, as played by Venables himself when he was a student, up to our time. I will need to listen again.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello!, behold im revisiting all hyperion Brabant ensemble releases, since i have them all , on cd or digital, i preffer cd , since my gear is sweet , the sound is great, my father sayys his is better but he a snob, anyway, it work fine , the sound fine , it brend news ,cool.


----------



## Merl

Gielen's dark and broody Mahler 6. Love the finale of this one. Great hammer blows too.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Oeuvres pour ensembles. Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contraste (timpani)


An outstanding characteristic of Kaechlin's music is his idiomatic grasp of instruments. What a clarinet has to say is conceived clarinetwise, uniquely arising from that particular woodwind. The inherent musicality of a horn reveals patterns of scales and textures akin to the sounds of nature expressing itself.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

I am finally getting to grips with Mahler's eighth Symphony, perhaps strangely the Boulez recording that many don't care for seems to be hitting the spot for me. I feel Boulez looks forward linking the music to composers to come in his traversal of the score which kind of works for me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartet in C sharp major, Op.131
The Amadeus Quartet*

This work ties into my current reading and is a beautifully fascinating both as a work and as a performance/interpretation by the Amadeus Quartet.

Earlier on, I listened to the same work, performed by *Leonard Bernstein and the Strings of the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.
*
The differences are both subtle and distinctly noticeable. It is a very different feeling and atmosphere. Both performances are superb and don't really require comparison. Both performances are thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

Continuing with my new DG arrivals a disc that had sat in my wish list for way too long:

Having listened to it I wish I'd purchased it years ago it is a special collection of performances.


----------



## kyjo

*Rorem - Symphony no. 3:*









This highly enjoyable symphony is written in 5 movements - the slow ones have a pensive, lyrical character and the fast ones are bright, exuberant and rhythmic. Anyone who likes American orchestral music ought to give Rorem's three symphonies a listen. Interestingly, Rorem is still alive at the hearty age of 94, but he hasn't attempted any more symphonies since the 3rd, which was written in 1959!

*Bloch - Concerto Grosso no. 1 for string orchestra and piano:*









I love this work! It opens with a strikingly declamatory _Prelude_ then moves to dolefully expressive _Dirge_, followed by the atmospheric and tuneful _Pastorale and Rustic Dances_ and closing with a masterfully written _Fugue_. I particularly like the way Bloch augments and colors the sound of the string orchestra with the piano part. The Eastman-Rochester Orchestra under Hanson play with tremendous body and vigor, and the recorded sound is remarkably good for 1959.

*Vaughan Williams - In the Fen Country:*









A brooding and atmospheric tone poem dating from early in VW's career.

*Bax - Cello Concerto:*









This is often described as one of Bax's lesser works, though I've read some rave reviews of it. As with some of his lesser symphonies, it's strong on atmosphere but rather short on cohesion and memorability. That said, the cello's dramatic entrance and the thunderous timpani strokes in the first movement, as well as the charming, "Celtic" secondary theme in the finale, stick in the memory. Wallfisch plays with great gusto and passion.

*Bartók - String Quartet no. 5:*









I generally really like Bartók's orchestral works (the piano concerti, Divertimento for strings, and Music for SP&C), but for some reason his widely-heralded quartets leave me cold (that said, I do recall rather liking no. 6). They're undoubtedly masterfully written and innovative, but they are often unremittingly harsh and angular - and everything seems a bit calculated, to my ears. I will concede that there are some pretty cool rhythmic passages here and there, but nothing that draws me in emotionally. Despite my reaction towards the music, I can't find anything to fault about the Belcea Quartet's performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# minor string quartet*

I'm a fan of the Busch quartet, but this recording of the C# minor quartet is a little disappointing. So far I don't have any complaints about the other pieces here.


----------



## Eramire156

Earlier this afternoon

*Johannes Brahms 
Double Concerto *









*David Oitrakh
Mstislav Rostropovich

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra*

Now playing

*Igor Stravinsky 
Perséphone*









*Igor Stravinsky 
New York Philharmonic *


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 7 - Rattle.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 8 - Rattle


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Piano Quintet; Quartet no. 3. Lavaud, Antigone Quart. (Ar Re-Se)


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Concertos for Hardanger Fiddle. Bergset, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Rmathuln

Schumann Sym. #2 from this set


----------



## Captainnumber36

mahler 10 - rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 & Klavierstücke D946.


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 2

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## distantprommer

Flavius said:


> Tveitt: Concertos for Hardanger Fiddle. Bergset, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)
> 
> Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


You have in me a great 'fan' of Geirr Tveitt.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granados










From newly purchased collection


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Spering conducting; Brahms - Serenades Nos. 1 & 2

Capella Augustina .


----------



## Guest

Listening to this string quartet as I engrave my own string quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Guest

Mozart string quartet no. 19


----------



## Merl

A Paray cracker.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A rare dip into the baroque era which doesn't feature Bach and Handel - part one of three.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 1-6 op.6 (c.1700, maybe earlier):



_(12) Concerti a cinque_ op.5 (1707):



_Concerts_ nos. 5-8 [_Nouveaux concerts (les Goûts réunis)_] (1724):


----------



## Ariasexta

Barbara Strozzi(1619-1664?)

First Book of Madrigals(1644) 
La Venexiana. Label: Cantus

Rarely heard mid-17th century madrigals, nice recorded sound, nice disc quality, beautiful booklet, music enjoyable. For those who are destined to love these pieces, hopefully more destiny pals there.








Joseph Haydn(1732-1809) 3 string quartets

Vienna String Quartet, Label:Camerata

The first time I listened to Haydn`s string quartet, am very much entertained by the music and the sound quality alike. The accoustic effect is so mellow that it intoxicates. If you are into string quartet, this disc is worthy. String quartet genre explores the potentials of violin and cello to the last drop of blood, the emotional power of the string instruments in quartet is muscular and gracious, not to be missed, therefore I would comfortable reckon the genre a jewel of later classical music. I also have bought Emerson String Quart playing Mozart from DG, which is also very good in general. The sound effect recorded is again proves very important, for baroque and later music alike.


----------



## Rogerx

Laurence Kayaleh (violin) & Paul Stewart (piano) performing; Medtner - Complete Works for Violin and Piano.

Violin Sonata No. 1 in B minor, Op. 21/ Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 44/ 2 Canzonas and Dances, Op. 43.


----------



## Guest

Back with some old favourites as I finish my engraving work for the day:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gerard Grisey-Les espaces acoustiques. It's long and mysterious!


----------



## Rogerx

Markus Becker (piano) performing; Dussek - 3 Piano Sonatas.

No. 26 in A-Flat Major, Op. 64, Craw 221 "Le retour à Paris"/ Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 61 "Élégie harmonique"/ Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-Flat Major, Op. 44, Craw 178 "The Farewell".


----------



## Enthusiast

Just a bit more Mozart. Gardiner turned me off: it is a CD I bought a long time ago and never liked very much. It _is _dull. Harnoncourt's Haffner is rather good, though.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










JS Bach: Concerto No.5 in D Major, BWV 1050

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields


----------



## Vasks

_I always have a hard time getting into the last movement_


----------



## agoukass

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade 

Joseph Silverstein, solo violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Really fabulous new release by Trío Arbós!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.10 in B♭, Op.2, No.6

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Flavius

Grieg: Lyrische Stücke. Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## distantprommer

Today's Prom is an all Ravel affair.

Prom 48: Sir Simon Rattle conducts L'enfant et les sortilèges

*Maurice Ravel*- Mother Goose (ballet)
…................... - Shéhérazade
……................. - L'enfant et les sortilèges

Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano

Patricia Bardon, Mother/Shepherd/Dragonfly
Jane Archibald, Fire/Nightingale/Princess
Anna Stéphany, Chair/White Cat/Chinese Cup/Squirrel
Elizabeth Watts, Shepherdess/Bat/Owl
Sunnyboy Dladla, Teapot/Little Old Man/Tree-Frog
Gavan Ring, Grandfather Clock/Black Cat
David Shipley, Tree/Armchair

London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle

Simon Rattle, the London Symphony Orchestra and an all-star cast, including Magdalena Kožena and Patricia Bardon, present Ravel's magical opera L'enfant et les sortilèges.

￼








￼


----------



## Malx

Earlier,
Penderecki, Fonogrammi, De Natura Sonoris No 1, Capriccio for violin & orchestra - Polish NRSO, Penderecki.


----------



## Malx

Now:
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Berlin, Barenboim.


----------



## Eramire156

*Heifetz /Munch and the BSO*

*Felix Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E minor*

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Violin Concerto no.2 in G minor*









*Jascha Heifetz

Charles Munch 
Boston Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Guest

Up to Bach's WTC BkII, Prelude and Fugue in d minor. Schiff/Decca

I remember when I first encountered these works I found Book I to be more appealing, but these days Book II has become the more satisfying of the two.

I had thought that I would listen to a few prelude and fugues at the beginning of a listening session and go on to other things. It is not working out. These works are so intense that anything that follows them seems pale in comparison.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, the balance of the fugues and canons from last nights listening:


----------



## Rmathuln

Bach Cello Suite No. 3 from the set below


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Sonata D959 - Krystian Zimerman.


----------



## Rmathuln

Schumann and Grieg Piano Concertos
Zimeran and Karajan










Pulled from the Karajan 1980s set



















Pulled the Karajan 1980s box


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variationns. Nikolayeva (hyperion)


----------



## Rambler

*Cantigas of Santa Maria of Alfonso X* The Martin Best Ensemble on Nimbus Records









Medieval music is not well represented in my collection. However I must say I find music of this period fascinating. I have spent some time recently listening to a just purchased box set of the Mahler symphonies. This disc certainly clears my aural palette!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just picked this one up:

"In The Hands of a Master: Vladmir Horowitz"

httphttps://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horowitz-Master-Definitive-Recordings/dp/B0013D8G3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1534630835&sr=8-1&keywords=in+the+hands+of+the+master+%2F+vladimir+horowitz


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Ricercare a 3, a 6 from 'A Musical Offering'; 'The Art of the Fugue'. Nikolayeva (hyperion)


----------



## WVdave

Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Missa Solemnis
Otto Klemperer and the Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Vox Twins ‎- SVUX 52028, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, US.


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Symphony No.2 in B Flat, D.125

Riccardo Muti directing the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony. Ormandy/Philadelphia. Ormandy makes a good case for this uneven work.


----------



## Rmathuln

Pagliacci
Bergonzi, Karajan, La Scala










Off to the grill - New York steaks, fresh asparagus and corn await.


----------



## pmsummer

ITALIAN MADRIGALS OF THE 14TH CENTURY
*Jacopo da Bologna*
Ensemble PAN
Project Ars Nova
_
Ars Musici
via Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

More chamber music from Nikolaus Brass, but this time it's the string trios. I actually like these a little more than his epic 4th quartet........


----------



## Rogerx

Onslow: Quintet & Sextet

Ensemble concertant Frankfurt.


----------



## starthrower

Listened to Bernstein's complete Candide operetta live in concert this evening. In my 40 years of concert going I have to say it was one of the greatest shows I've ever attended. The music, singing and comic libretto is brilliant!


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Debussy, Ravel & Saint-Saëns


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 

Martha Argerich, piano 
Philharmonia Orchestra / Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Guest

A bunch of ensemble works by Chris Dench, who used to work at a fantastic CD shop that closed down not too long ago. Used to have some great conversations there.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Strauss- Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30- Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28- Salome, Op.54 / Scene 4- Don Juan, Op. 20.

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Divertimenti, K. 251, 240, 188, and 208 "Il Re Pastore" 

New York Philomusica


----------



## Malx

Belatedly, for the Saturday Symphony tradition:

Kancheli, Symphony No 4 "In memoria di Michelangelo" - Helsinki PO, James DePriest.


----------



## Malx

Some Janacek this morning:

A disc I became so familiar with when I first got it that I haven't played the disc or the piece for many years:
Sinfonietta - Philharmonia Orchestra, Rattle.









Janacek, In the Mists - Leif Ove Andsnes.


----------



## Malx

Khatchaturian, Cello Concerto - Daniel Muller-Schott (Cello), CBSO, Sakari Oramo.

Another disc not played for a while found while visiting a stack of discs to find the Kancheli for the Saturday Symphony.
Note to self - stop buying and start listening to what you already have!


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing; Brahms: The Three Piano Trios.


----------



## Enthusiast

Right now I'm feeling I could listen to the Art of Fugue all day. I've just finished my favourite piano version and will probably listen to a string version next.


----------



## distantprommer

Up very early this norning (Playa time) to listen to the first of today's Proms.

Prom 49: Chopin & Tchaikovsky

*Agata Zubel-* Fireworks (UK premiere)
*Frédéric Chopin-* Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor 
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky-* Symphony No 5 in E minor

Seong-Jin Cho, piano

European Union Youth Orchestra - Gianandrea Noseda

Winner of the 2015 International Chopin Competition, Seong-Jin Cho makes his Proms debut as soloist in Chopin's lyrical and much-loved Second Piano Concerto.


----------



## Malx

distantprommer said:


> Up very early this norning (Playa time) to listen to the first of today's Proms.
> 
> Prom 49: Chopin & Tchaikovsky
> 
> *Agata Zubel-* Fireworks (UK premiere)
> *Frédéric Chopin-* Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky-* Symphony No 5 in E minor
> 
> Seong-Jin Cho, piano
> 
> European Union Youth Orchestra - Gianandrea Noseda
> 
> Winner of the 2015 International Chopin Competition, Seong-Jin Cho makes his Proms debut as soloist in Chopin's lyrical and much-loved Second Piano Concerto.
> 
> View attachment 106883


I hope the concert is worth the effort DP.
I listened out of curiosity to the Zubel piece, but then opted out.


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Mass for double choir - Westminster Cathedral Choir, James O'Donnell.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## elgar's ghost

Baroque selection part two.

_Stabat Mater_ RV621 (by 1712):
_Introduzione al Gloria_ RV639 (c.1715):
_Gloria in excelsis Deo_ RV588 (c.1715):
_Gloria in excelsis Deo_ RV589 (c.1715):
_Beatus vir_ RV597 (prob. by 1720):
_Nulla in mundo pax sincera_ RV630 (1735):
_Magnificat_ RV611 (late 1730s):










_Concerto polonois_ in G for strings and basso continuo TWV 43:G7 (c.1706):
_Concerto polonois_ in B for strings and basso continuo TWV 43:B3 (c.1706):
Divertimento in A for strings and basso continuo TWV 50:22 (c.1765):
Divertimento in B for strings and basso continuo TWV 50:23 (c.1765):
Concerto in G for viola and strings and basso continuo TWV 51:G9 (bet. c.1716-21): 
Concerto In G _"a sei"_ for two solo violins, two ripieno violins, viola and basso continuo TWV 52:G2 (c.1709):
Concerto in G for two violas, strings and basso continuo TWV 52:G3 (c.1740):


----------



## Malx

Still trawling through discs not played for an inexcusable length of time:

The youthful Mendelssohn's D minor violin concerto - viewed as a composition by a 13 year old this is a fine achievement.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Haselböck conducting; Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Orchester Wiener Akademie.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Taplow

*Charles Avison*: Concerto No. 5 In D Minor
Concertos In 7 Parts After Domenico Scarlatti
Café Zimmermann
Alpha: 315

More of this, please.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart piano concertos with Pollini as pianist and conductor










Taken from complete recordings box acquired last month in the B&N 50% off sale.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on google play:










*Mahler: Symphony No.2*
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bruckner - Symphony 9*

Giulini and Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in G Major, RV 332, "Spring"

Trevor Pinnock leading the English Consort from the harpsichord -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## kyjo

Eramire156 said:


> *Arthur Honegger
> Symphonie liturgque*
> 
> View attachment 106816
> 
> 
> *Robert F. Denzler
> l'orchestre de le Sociéte des Concerts du
> Conservatoire de Paris*
> 
> Recorded 15-17 June 1955


A really powerful and moving work. The ending brings me to tears.


----------



## Malx

An usual disc for me - I frankly don't recall buying it(!).

Bernstein, Facsimile (Choreographic essay for orchestra) - Wayne Marshall (piano), CBSO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## starthrower

I've neglected this CD since buying it several years back. It's sounding great this morning.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart String Quartets


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Arts of Fugue ... both very good.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Serenades in E flat major (K. 375) and C minor (K. 388) 

Ensemble a Vent Francaise / Jean-Pierre Rampal


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in music of a different variety from starthrower's post above.

Symphony No 38.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent cycle
The 24 bit re master is outstanding


----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven Eroica Variations
Emil Gilels live in Moscow 10/20/1980

Disc 47 from


----------



## pmsummer

VESPERS FOR ST. MICHAEL'S DAY
*Hieronymous Praetorius*
Weser - Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director

_CPO_


----------



## agoukass

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas, Vol. 9 

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## bachstreet boys

In the mood for a "best of" listen:








*Siegfried Idyll. Tristan und Isolde - Prelude and Liebestod*
Jessye Norman sop Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Beethoven Eroica Variations
> Emil Gilels live in Moscow 10/20/1980
> 
> Disc 47 from


Continued on with the Brahms Ballades from 02/12/1976 on same disc on tracks 2-5. Just became a contender for favorite recording of some of my favorite Brahms. Well recorded too.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Captainnumber36

Brendel playing assorted piano works by Liszt.


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): String Quartet in F Sharp Minor, Op.1, No.2

Diogenes Quartet: Stefan Kirpal and Gundala Kirpal, violins -- Stephanie Krauss, viola -- Stephen Ristau, cello


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 William Steinberg/Pittsburg. Exuberant and a favourite recording. Sorry no album cover.


----------



## Rambler

*Agricola: Missa in Myne Zyn* Capilla Flamenca directed by Dirk Snellings on Ricercar









Excellent disc. My only disc of Agricola. This music, like much religious music of the renaissance, provides a sense of grounded calm.


----------



## Malx

Still rummaging about in the backwaters of my CD collection - realising there is a lot to listen to that has been unjustly neglected.

Now playing a composer I rarely play these days:
Avro Part, Summa / Fratres / Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten - Estonian National SO, Paavo Jarvi.

The Cantus is possibly the favourite piece of Part's I've heard but there is a lot I haven't listened to.


----------



## pmsummer

QUOTATION OF DREAM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Paul Crossley - piano
Peter Serkin - piano
London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen - conductor

_Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## distantprommer

Malx said:


> I hope the concert is worth the effort DP.
> I listened out of curiosity to the Zubel piece, but then opted out.


I did like the Tchaikovsky, The youth orchestra did their best, something that always warms my heart. These youngsters do their absolute best. I know classical music remains in good hands.

I will need to listen to Zubel again. Maybe I was still too sleepy to listen properly.


----------



## distantprommer

And no onto the second of today's Proms.

Prom 50: Mozart & Mahler

Recreating a Proms concert conducted by Leonard Bernstein in 1987, the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and Chief Conductor Thomas Dausgaard pair two of the best-loved and most beautiful works in the repertoire.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart-* Clarinet Concerto in A major
*Gustav Mahler-* Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor

Annelien Van Wauwe, clarinet

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard








Annelien van Wauwe

An excellent soloist.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 137. Mathis, Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## bachstreet boys

RACHMANINOV Piano Concerto No 2. Études-tableaux Op 33 (Boris Giltburg)

Such a great recording


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings from The Russian National Orchestra under Mikhail Pletnev,

Prokofiev, Summer Night Suite.
Rachmaninov, The Isle of the Dead - a fantastic performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, Fairy Tale
*

I can't believe it's taken this long to discover this composer.


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart Violin Concertos 4 and 5
Henryk Szeryng, NPO, Alexander Gibson conducting


----------



## Malx

Rawsthorne, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Quintet In C, Op. 163
Guarneri Quartet With Leonard Rose
RCA Red Seal ‎- ARL1-1154, Vinyl, LP, US, 1975.


----------



## Flavius

Suk: Asrael, Sym. op.27 in c. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin)


----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel - George Philipp Telemann - Jean-Marie LeClair - Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble

_LINN_


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening:

Respighi, Il Tramonto - Anne Sofie von Otter, Brodsky Quartet.









I'd completely forgotten about this wonderful piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Uchida - Mozart Sonatas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rounding the evening off with various baroque works - part three of three.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 7-12 op.6 (c.1700, maybe earlier):



_(12) Concerti a cinque_ op.7 (by 1714):



_Concerts_ nos. 9-14 [_Nouveaux concerts (les Goûts réunis)_] (1724):


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 6

Philarmonia / Karajan

An absolutely superb performance - Karajan's best on disc and one of the greatest ever. Superlative wind playing from orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E♭, K. 271

Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra with Misuko Uchida on piano


----------



## Rambler

*Anna Caterina Antonacci: Era La Notte* on Naïve








I'm finishing off this evening's listening with this CD of early operatic music by Claudio Montaverdi, Pietro Antonio Giramo and Barbara Strozzi - a woman composer of the early baroque!


----------



## Flavius

Dennis Brain performs Mozart, Strauss, Beethoven, Hindemith, Wagner, Schumann, Haydn & Jacob (EMI)


----------



## Itullian

These are excellent.
And just amazing rich sound!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Flavius said:


> Suk: Asrael, Sym. op.27 in c. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin)


Hey, me too! Except mine is the Czech Phil. with Vaclav Newmann.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet," Op. 75
Lazar Berman, piano 

Handel: Keyboard Suites, Vol. 1 
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Andrei Gavrilov, piano 

Mozart: Violin Sonatas, K. 378 & 379 
Oleg Kagan, violin
Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## xankl

Hindemith...


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Nectaire Songs. Still (Koch)


----------



## Captainnumber36

The Magic Flute - Mozart


----------



## Scopitone

BEETHOVEN Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - Hilary Hahn, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) performing; Liszt Transcriptions (completed by Busoni).


----------



## danj

Beethoven's 7th. Makes you move a bit... ^_^


----------



## kyjo

*Brahms - Symphony no. 1:*









This is a work that I feel doesn't quite live up to the magnificent opening, though some parts in the finale come close. My main problem with this work is that the orchestration is simply too heavy - while his three later symphonies are not necessarily masterpieces of orchestration, there's a definite improvement in that department, as there are more moments with air in the textures. But perhaps my impression has to do with the rather homogenized nature of this recording and - to a lesser extent - the performance. For example, the timpani at the beginning and the solo violin in the slow movement are simply too recessed in the audio balance. Karajan is undoubtedly an authoritative Brahmsian, and he gets a big, calorific sound from the BPO, but in the end I think I prefer a more detail-oriented, "chamber music" approach to these symphonies. I hope I didn't sound overly critical; I guess I'm just especially picky about my Brahms!

*Dohnányi - Symphony no. 1:*









It may not be the last word in concision, but this 55-minute symphony is an enjoyable and memorable ride through late-Romantic territory. There are occasional echoes of Brahms, Wagner, and Bruckner, but Dohnányi is his own man. I particularly like his writing for woodwinds and harp, which lends the work an element of fantasy. The work is cast in five movements - the first is lyrical and expansive, the second (slow) is infused with Hungarian folk influences, the third is a strikingly dramatic scherzo (perhaps my favorite movement), the fourth is a brief _Intermezzo_ featuring a prominent solo viola, and the finale is an extended _Introduzione, Tema con variazione e Fuga_ which avoids any hint of academicism and ends on a thrillingly triumphant note with a thunderous timpani part. The LSO play their hearts out under the baton of that champion of lesser-known music, Leon Botstein.

*Arnold - Serenade for Small Orchestra:*









Arnold's large and diverse catalogue is studded with gems, and this is certainly one of them! It packs a lot of incident into its 12-minute duration. The first movement has a flowing, pastoral quality which almost resembles an "updated" version of the opening of Sibelius' 2nd Symphony (though it is still unmistakably Arnold).

*Noskowski - Piano Quartet:*














What a wonderful discovery! I remember listening to Noskowski's 1st Symphony a while ago and not being terribly impressed by it, but this piano quartet is in a totally different league. The first movement is fine, but didn't prepare me for the absolutely rapturous beauty of the slow movement. The scherzo is notable for its sparkling, folksy trio section and the finale for its dramatic, recitative-like introduction. Highly recommended to lovers of Romantic chamber music!

*Bridge - "Phantasy" Piano Quartet:*









Another remarkable discovery for me in the piano quartet department. It dates from Bridge's earlier compositional phase (1909-10) and is more or less impressionistic in style but with a uniquely sensual harmonic language and sense of fantasy that is unmistakably Bridge. Some reviews cite Brahms as an influence but I don't hear it at all. At 12 minutes in length, it's a remarkably compact work, with two magical, lyrical outer sections enclosing a puckish scherzo.


----------



## Rogerx

Doric String Quartet & Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano) performing; Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5 /10 Adagio

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bachstreet boys

*Buxtehude 'Abendmusiken'*
Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier

I'm not very familiar with Buxtehude but I really like this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Starting the new day with Kurt Weill's first ever music to be written specifically for performance on Broadway.

The production of _Johnny Johnson_ received mixed reviews upon its initial run in late 1936 - on the whole, critics rated Weill's music but knocked the plot for containing what they thought was an overabundance of anti-war _naïveté_. Sporadic revivals since then haven't exactly rehabilitated it but _Johnny Johnson_ retains cult status amongst keen Weillians and also enjoys pockets of support from within the theatre world itself. The performing edition on this recording was arranged after Weill's death by long-time collaborator and keeper of the flame Lys Symonette.

Weill's music is still mostly recognisable as 'European' in the style of his post-_Mahagonny_ work which contained fewer overtly burlesque elements than before (in fact, Weill did borrow from previous works, presumably because time was short) but there are some rather more typically American flourishes which showed that he was rapidly able to assimilate the popular music of his new homeland.

The story is about a pacifistic stonemason who enlists immediately after the USA's entry into WWI because his sweetheart declares that she will only stay betrothed to him if he fulfils his patriotic duty and goes to fight.

Johnny survives his time on the Western Front after numerous key incidents - conversing in his dreams with a lamenting Statue of Liberty as his troopship sails out of New York Harbor, befriending a young German sniper whom he originally intended to kill(and who turns out to be a pacifist called Johann, geddit?), getting shot in the backside and finally spraying a conference room full of bigwigs from Allied High Command with laughing gas in order to make them draw up a declaration of peace while under the influence.

Johnny's disruptive pacifistic exploits have by now caught the attention of his superiors and he is discharged and sent back to America where he is declared unhinged after a psychiatric assessment, resulting in a ten-year spell in an asylum (where he tries to create a _League of Nations_-like council amongst his fellow inmates).

After his release a lobotomised Johnny ends up as a toy-maker scratching out a living selling his wares on the streets of New York. In a poignant final twist a boy rejects a toy from Johnny because none of what he is selling are militaristic - the boy is in fact the son of Johnny's pre-WWI girlfriend who married someone else while he was incarcerated and she herself actually no longer recognises him, although he apparently recognises her but doesn't say so. Undeterred, Johnny reaffirms his faith in human nature in the closing song.

_Johnny Johnson_ - musical play in three acts [Lyrics: Paul Green, loosely based on _The Good Soldier Švejk_, an unfinished novel by Jaroslav Hašek] (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur conducting; Mendelssohn: Paulus, Op.36 
Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Rosemarie Lang (contralto), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Gothart Stier (bass)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Leipzig Radio Choir, GewandhausKinderchor


----------



## bachstreet boys

*Mitsuko Uchida: 4 Piano Sonatas K. 280, 281, 282 & 283 *(Mozart)

Mitsuko Uchida is probably my favourite when it comes to Mozart's piano sonatas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night and this morning. I don't listen to the cello suites very often so I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Rogerx

Michał Nesterowicz conducting Meyerbeer: Ballet Music from the Operas

Barcelona Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Rossini: Stabat Mater


----------



## distantprommer

Early morning (here in Playa time) Prom, the first of two today.

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall 6 - The Sense of An Ending

*Frank Bridge-* Music, when soft voices die
*Ralph Vaughan Williams-* Rest
*Gustav Holst-* Nunc dimittis
*Laura Mvula-* Love Like A Lion (BBC commission: world premiere)
*Hubert Parry-* Songs of Farewell

BBC Singers - Sakari Oramo

Endings - whether of a day, a relationship or a lifetime - are the theme of this choral recital by the BBC Singers. Parry's Songs of Farewell and music by Holst, Vaughan Williams and Parry complement a new work by Laura Mvula.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zorn, The Big Gundown
*

Morricone said this was the only cover of his works that was interesting. I should leave it at that. It's not ringing my chimes; the noises he is processing aren't interesting to me, and at times Zorn goes on too long, and it sounds more like the rehearsal before the recording - it hasn't gone past the intervention of Zorn's direction and into something beyond the sum of its parts. But I think I'm in the minority here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, The Ripening, Fairy Tale*

I'm listening to these in the background, so I'm not aware of the storyline behind these, but the recorded sound is so alive and present that it's a pleasure just to hear.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 1-3. All the Shostakovich quartets are mature works (the 1st quartet is Op.49 and was written in 1938). My plan is to listen to them in chronological order over the next few days to get a better sense of how they fit with other events in the composer's life. But I could easily change my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus performing; Chaminade: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "May Night" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Borodin - Nocturne for String Orchestra (Ormandy/Columbia)
Liadov - Baba Yaga (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## starthrower

I've long been satisfied with this recording and I haven't sought out others.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Variations, Op. 2*
Emmanuel Ax, Charles Mackerras, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony

*Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Emmanuel Ax, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra

I heard all three on the radio today and yesterday, and they were all fantastic!


----------



## danj

Handel's *Rinaldo*. I prefer Joyce DiDonato's version but I do like this one, too.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Complete Works for Sax and Piano. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Trio No 3 in C minor Op 101 - Nicholas Angelich, Renaud & Gautier Capucon.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Inspired by the Brahms 4 thread im playing Loughran's lovely account.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, Epilogue*

I'm listening to this in the background, but I can tell something substantial is going on here.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms

Prom 51: Strauss, Wagner & Per Nørgård

*Richard Wagner-* Parsifal - Prelude to Act I
*Richard Strauss-* Four Last Songs
*Per Nørgård-* Symphony No 3

Malin Byström- Soprano

London Voices
The National Youth Chamber Choir

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

Premiered in 1976, Per Nørgård's Third Symphony is one of the great contemporary symphonies - a Danish classic that has never before been performed in the UK. Suffused with glowing microtones and thick, textural beauty, the eclectic score draws on everything from plainchant to Latin-American rhythms to spin its extraordinary narrative.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works and vocal/choral works with orchestra from John Ireland tonight.

_Vexilla Regis (The Royal Banners)_ - Passion Sunday hymn for soprano, contralto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, organ, trumpets and trombones [Text: Venantius Fortunatus, transl. from the Latin by J.M. Neale] (1898):
_The Holy Boy_ - prelude for piano, arr. for string orchestra by John Ireland (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):
_Greater Love Hath No Man_ - motet for boys choir and organ, arr. for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra by John Ireland [Text: Biblical sources] (orig. 1912 - arr. 1924):
_A London Overture_ for orchestra (1936):
_These Things Shall Be_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Addington Symonds] (1937):
_Epic March_ for orchestra (1942):



Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):



_The Forgotten Rite_ - prelude for orchestra (1913):
_Mai-Dun_ - symphonic rhapsody for orchestra (1921):
_Satyricon Overture_ for orchestra (1946):
Suite adapted from the score to the film _The Overlanders_, arr. by Sir Charles Mackerras (orig. 1946):


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 51...

Strauss' *Vier letzte Lieder* are difficult to sing well. This soprano today, Malin Byström, does not have the voice for these songs nor the temprament. I love the Four Last Songs, but not as sung today.


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op. 1* L'Arte Dell 'Arco & Federico Guglielmo on Brilliant Classics







The 12 trio sonatas Op. 1 on this 2 CD set. Maybe not profound, but civilized, tasteful and entertaining. It's easy to spend a couple of hours listening to this music, especially when it's as well played and recorded as it is here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Sinfonie a Cinque Op. 2* Ensemble 415 with Chiara Banchini (violin & direction), harmonia mundi








A delightful CD!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./Segerstam (MarcoPolo)


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Songs. Leblanc Sharon (Unicorn)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Organ Concertos by Haydn 1-3


----------



## KenOC

Bought on a tip from this forum for three bucks! Well, plus shipping. Two CDs of Glenn Gould playing late Haydn piano sonatas. Magical, full of character. These were the last of his recordings issued in his lifetime.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana Quartet & Vladimír Ríha (clarinet) performing; Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintets.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies, one of them being the Paris on this Disc from Levine's complete set.


----------



## Captainnumber36

KenOC said:


> Bought on a tip from this forum for three bucks! Well, plus shipping. Two CDs of Glenn Gould playing late Haydn piano sonatas. Magical, full of character. These were the last of his recordings issued in his lifetime.


How much does he manipulate them to his own...voice shall we call it?  (I love Gould, but not everything he does fits my fancy)


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Intermezzi. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon) performing;

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunk.


----------



## Eramire156

Listening to Bruckner this morning on my iPod, under the Tuscan sun.

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 5*

*Gunter Wand
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## Jacck

I listened to most of Janáček operas - The Cunning Little Vixen, From the House of the Dead, Osud (Schicksal), Káťa Kabanová. Janáček is pretty unique, the way he mixes music with the words is almost seamless.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - vocal/choral works with orchestra from now until the afternoon.

_Sea Drift_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - cycle of eight songs for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):



_The Song of the High Hills_ - tone poem for tenor, soprano, mixed choir (all wordless) and orchestra (1911):



_A Late Lark_ - song for solo voice and orchestra [Text: William Ernest Henley] (1925):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, double mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: mainly Frederick Delius] (1913-16):
_Songs of Farewell_ - cycle of five songs for mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1930):
_Idyll (Once I passed through a populous city)_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra - music originally from the 1902 opera _Margot la rouge_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1930-32):


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue (piano) performing; Schubert, Szymanowski.


----------



## Marinera

Maria Cristina Kiehr - sings 17c Italian baroque solo motets. Singing flows like honey, it's somehow especially addictive today. Listening to the album second time in the row on repeat. I wonder if I'll be able to move past this cd today, it would be nice to hear some chant or instrumental music.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Britten, Neville Marriner conducting; Haydn Concertos.

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Barry Tuckwell (horn), Alan Stringer (trumpet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Guest

Spending some quality time with Ferneyhough and the philosopher Walter Benjamin


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rogerx

Michael Hofstetter conducting; Eybler: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Lesur - Andrea del Sarto Overture (Dubrovsky/Melodiya)
P. M. Dubois - Saxophone Concerto (Rousseau/DGG)
Dutilleux - Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Angel)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> View attachment 106953
> 
> 
> Listening to Bruckner this morning on my iPod, under the Tuscan sun.
> 
> *Anton Bruckner
> Symphony no. 5*
> 
> *Gunter Wand
> Berliner Philharmoniker *


Wow. There's a mental picture. I'm chained to my desk in Tennessee and, as one Tennessean said, haven't seen the sunlight since I don't know when.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 8*


----------



## Rogerx

Mikhail Pletnev performing; Bach, C P E: Sonata and Rondos.


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> Doric String Quartet & Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano) performing; Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet


A great recording of a masterpiece. The slow movement gives me chills!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40
*

If you ever stumble on this box set for a good price, his take on Mozart's 40th with the London Phil from 1937 is worth hearing. The orchestra plays with precision - the first movement so precise, it is even motor-like - and it sounds more like George Szell or Toscanini than Beecham, yet there is the Beecham sense of good humor underlying it.










Of course, here it is an old recording with all the pops still in it.


----------



## haydnguy

I'm listening to CD #3 - "Music For Queen Mary"


----------



## Granate

After checking out 8 Mahler cycles I haven't tried yet and several individual recordings, this is the week I kick off with the listening of all the Mahler recordings by Klaus Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic. Now playing the exclusive Symphony No.2 live from 1981 (1 year prior to the studio recording and counting with Doris Soffel).

Seriously. I didn't buy the set for the live recordings of No.1 and the first No.2 in 1981 but *I'm overwhelmed by every artistic aspect of these two recordings,* except the SQ of course. They are able to beat the studio recordings of the EMI cycle easily.

Try to get the Live Box and probably, the ICA release for No.3. Amazon France offers the live box new for 24€ and one "comme neuf or Like New" for 14€. The Studio set is owned my many people but the Black box is usually cheap (not now I've checked) and has live recordings of No.5 to No.7. Only symphonies who haven't been recorded live by Tennstedt are No.4 and No.9 + 10 Adagio.

This is not the Mahler I've been trying this whole summer from the likes of Jansons, Neumann, Sinopoli or Gielen. This is almost indescribable. I have been quite lucky buying these two CD sets because I caught each of them in separate times for 25€. I want to think I made the best Mahler investment.


----------



## Enthusiast

4-7 .... . I hadn't thought so much of my last quartet yesterday (the 3rd) but these are all pretty good. I have "known" most of these quartets for some time but am finding it rewarding to go through them chronologically.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances; Russian Rhapsody 

Vladimir Ashkenazy and Andre Previn, pianos


----------



## bharbeke

*Donizetti: "Una furtiva lagrima" from L'elisir D'amore*
Joshua Bell, Michael Stern, Orchestra of St. Luke's

Bell makes his violin sound heavenly on this recording. This one is well worth your time.


----------



## Merl

All the talk of Brahms symphonies in one thread has encoraged me to burn a few cycles to my car USB for extended listening. Today ive been playing Sanderling's lesser known (and inferior) Berlin SO cycle. Although it doesnt have the drive of the Dresden set its still a fine one with some very graceful playing and plenty of class. It may be slower and mellower but the sound is quite lovely and warm. Twas nice to hear Sanderling's account of the 4th, again. Havent played this in years.


----------



## Captainnumber36

St. Matthews Passion - Stephen Cleobury.


----------



## Fredx2098

How much of Ives' actual style is in this piece? Wikipedia says it contains paraphrasing, but does anyone know how much is paraphrased? I'm enjoying it regardless. Doesn't sound quite like the Ives I love though.

I'm hearing the New World paraphrasing, and it definitely sounds like some new creativity there.


----------



## bachstreet boys

*R Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder*
Elizabeth Schwarzkopf (sop), Berlin Rad SO / George Szell

This recording is just breathtaking.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 4. Bruno Walter/Columbia. After reading the Brahms 4 thread I just had to listen to this again. Walter really makes it sing like no one else that I've heard. Highly recommended. (Sorry no album cover).


----------



## distantprommer

Today's Prom.

Prom 52: Edward Gardner & Bergen Philharmonic

*Richard Wagner-* The Flying Dutchman - overture
*Rolf Wallin*- Violin Concerto (world premiere)
*Jean Sibelius-* Symphony No 2 in D major

Alina Ibragimova, Violin

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra - Edward Gardner

A concert with a Nordic flavour from Edward Gardner and the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra climaxes in Sibelius's Second Symphony, whose folk-like melodies are a musical celebration of Finnish life and identity.
Violinist Alina Ibragimova is the soloist in Norwegian composer Rolf Wallin's concerto - the second of two new violin concertos premiered this season (see also Prom 47).








_Alina Ibragimova_


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Clarinet Trio, op.114; Sonatas, op. 120 nos. 1 & 2. Leister, Bognár, Boettcher (Nimbus)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - orchestral works part one of two tonight.

_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ - nocturne for orchestra (1899-1900):










Piano Concerto in C-minor [third version] (orig. 1897 - rev. by 1904 and 1907):










_Florida_ - suite for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):
_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
_Brigg Fair_ - variations on the folk song for orchestra (1907):
_In a Summer Garden_ - fantasy for orchestra (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1 _ (1908):
_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ - tone poem for small orchestra (1911-12):
_Summer Night on the River_ - tone poem for small orchestra (1911-12):


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Piano Trios. Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arditti quartet playing Anton Webern.


----------



## distantprommer

Re Prom 52. 

An excellent performance of Sibelius 2nd Symphony. Comparable to my favourite which is the one-off recording by the late Frank Shipway with the OSESP (Sao Paulo).

The Violin Concerto (world premiere) by Rolf Wallin is a strange beast. It is one of those that will need a second hearing. A veritable tour-de-force for the violinist.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen.......

Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.

Particularly impressive to these ears although I do note that some reviews consider this to be 'middle of the road' in terms of interpretation.....I have often felt that Gielen's recording of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies has also been similarly underappreciated!


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> first listen.......
> 
> Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.
> 
> Particularly impressive to these ears although I do note that some reviews consider this to be 'middle of the road' in terms of interpretation.....I have often felt that Gielen's recording of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies has also been similarly underappreciated!


Gielen has rarely made any duffers. I love his Brahms too, Jim.


----------



## Eramire156

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. There's a mental picture. I'm chained to my desk in Tennessee and, as one Tennessean said, haven't seen the sunlight since I don't know when.


It was a glorious day. Don't work too hard, have a Dickel ( one my favorite Tenn. whiskeys) and relax.

Cheers


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Piano Sonata Nr.3 in f; Schumann: Papillons, Fantasie in C. Kempff (BBC)


----------



## Rmathuln

Haydn Piano Sonata No. 29
Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## ldiat




----------



## kyjo

*Britten - Cello Suite no. 1 (Rostropovich):*









I'm currently learning this difficult - both technically and musically - work, and what better way to gain insight of it than through this recording by the work's dedicatee, Rostropovich (whose name is strangely omitted from the album cover). It's really starting to grow on me - though Britten's harmonic language is often elusive, the work has a strong inner logic and often haunting lyricism which speaks to Britten's compositional genius. The most novel feature of this work is its inner unity through three similar, brief movements entitled _Canto_, and the _Canto_ theme returns in all its glory in the final movement amidst interruptions from the _moto perpetuo_ figure from earlier in the movement. Many features of the cello are explored in this work - sonorous double-stopping, harmonics, _col legno_, left-hand pizzicato - for great coloristic effect. Rostropovich gives a big, bold, dramatic performance that is perhaps not so much in tune to the more mysterious aspects of the work, but is nonetheless hugely impressive.

*Aho - Tuba Concerto:*









Most tuba works are quite brief, due to most composers' mercy for the soloist and the limitations of their instrument, but Aho has no such mercy - this is a full-blown, half-hour-long concerto! Aho displays innate knowledge of the tuba's capabilities, and his orchestration (as always) is consistently interesting with colorful percussion effects. Baadsvik - perhaps the most eminent solo tubist of today - plays with great control and conviction.

*Martinů - Piano Quartet:*









This is very much classic Martinů, written in 1942 after he fleed to the States. Motoric rhythms, frequent meter changes, joyful melodies, and some somber eloquence in the slow movement - all the signature Martinů ingredients we know and love are here.

*Medtner - Piano Sonata no. 8 "Sonata-Ballade" in F-sharp (Tozer):*






I haven't heard many of Medtner's solo piano works yet, but this sonata has certainly encouraged me to explore further! It's often dizzyingly ecstatic, with glittering, virtuosic keyboard writing and lovely Slavic melodies. I honestly can't see why Medtner is sometimes referred to as "the Russian Brahms". Tozer's performance is quite exciting but a bit fast and relentless.

*Liebermann - Piano Concerto no. 2:*









From the otherwise rather technical liner notes:

"There is an audacity, comparable to any 1960s iconoclasm, in boldly allowing melodies to soar as they do in the Second Concerto. Melody and harmony, materials as old as oak and gold, cannot be 'subject' to anything, least of all to fashion, that tin-pot dictator who retires before he can be deposed. Liebermann freely acknowledges a debt to the past and a conscious growth out of tradition, but this growth involves change and development. Unlike the reactionary who looks backwards at tradition, Liebermann looks forward with tradition, confidently employing modern techniques alongside materials of the past with a refreshing lack of self-consciousness or anxiety."

I very much agree with the above. Liebermann is one of my favorite living composers, and his Piano Concerto no. 2 is an impressive work. It is generally neo-romantic with sometimes filmic melodic grandeur, but Liebermann's unique element of dark, unsettling fantasy runs through much of the work. It's filled with unique and memorable touches, such as the glittering, mysterious opening, the strange percussive sounds in the first big tutti of the first movement (I believe the instrument playing is a whip), the minatory brass interjections in the slow movement, and the unforgettably thrilling ending where the "big tune" from the slow movement is reprised in all its glory and the work ends in a tremendous adrenilane rush. My only gripe is the recessed balance of the piano in the recording - Hough is barely audible at times.


----------



## Rmathuln

Haydn Piano Trio No. 17
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Flavius

Schumann: Kinderszenen, Waldszenen, Bunte Blätter. Haskil


----------



## Flavius

Schumann: Kinderszenen, Waldszenen, Bunte Blätter. Haskil (Membran)


----------



## kyjo

*Piston - Symphony no. 6:*









This is a really fine work, showing an almost impressionistic lucidity in the orchestration that one doesn't normally associate with Piston. Though it may lack the emotionally vulnerable quality of his 2nd Symphony, it still has some lovely lyrical passages and delightfully breezy energy. This new recording by the LSO under Lance Friedel is exemplary on all accounts.

*Macmillan - Percussion Concerto "Veni, Veni Emmanuel":*









Macmillan writes in an individual, deeply sincere and broadly tonal style that does not leave the listener unchallenged but always provides them with rich rewards. This percussion concerto was one of his "breakthrough" works, and, like much of his music, is centered on a religious theme. The plainchant which gives the work its subtitle isn't revealed in full until near the end of the work - a very effective stroke.

*Liebermann - Concerto for Flute and Harp:*









This is pretty much what we'd expect for a concerto for these two instruments - it's flighty, magical, and lyrical. There's very little of the occasional hard edges and dark fantasy that make some of Liebermann's other works (including the accompanying Flute Concerto on this disc) so interesting, but this is still a very worthwhile work. Of course, it helps to the advocacy of a world-class artist like James Galway.

*Schubert - Wandererfantasie:*









This is one of Schubert's boldest, most extroverted works, and it makes for compelling listening in Lewis' exciting and sensitive performance. Of course, that's not to say that the piece lacks any of Schubert's customary haunting lyricism, with Lewis brings out wonderfully as well.

*Atterberg - Symphony no. 7 Sinfonia romantica:*









Though often cited as one of the weaker Atterberg symphonies, I still love this work unreservedly. It opens grippingly with a trudging, pained march followed by a heroic, striving cello tune. The intensity of the first movement rarely lets up until the defiant end. Here and in places in the finale, there are occasional Mahlerian echoes in some of the harmonies and rhythmic motives, though Atterberg, as always, is his own man. The gorgeous slow movement, appropriately marked _semplice_, provides respite from the relentless energy of the outer movements with its warmly singing strings and ecstatically fluttering woodwinds - it paints a picture of a peaceful Nordic sunset. The finale is based around a "fiddle tune" which is imaginatively harmonized and contrasted by the desparately passionate secondary theme. Towards the end of the movement, the tempestuous woodwind "squalls" bring to mind the _Storm_ movement from his 3rd Symphony. Though a bit repetitive, this finale proves to be a more satisfactory conclusion to this symphony that I had previously thought.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
- *Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
- *Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter - leader/director
_
RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## Flavius

Schumann: dichterliebe; Beethoven: 4 lieder; Schubert: 9 lieder. Wunderlich, Giesen (DG)


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## Rmathuln

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Ashkenazy, Previn, LSO










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Rubinstein , Leinsdorf, BSO


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano) performing; Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Waldstein, Stewart Goodyear. One of the best Waldsteins out there. Goodyear's entire Beethoven cycle can be had for $5.99, an absolutely criminal price.

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


----------



## Norman Gunston

Edgard Varèse: Étude pour Espace


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio perfoming; Arensky: Piano Trios.


----------



## Jacck

*Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise*


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman performing; Debussy: Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Frederick Delius part two of two this morning and early afternoon.

Concerto for violin and cello (1915):
Cello Concerto (1921):










_A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):



_(4) North Country Sketches_ (1913-14):
_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ (1915):
_Two Aquarelles_ - arrangement for strings by Eric Fenby of _Two Songs to Be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for unaccompanied wordless mixed choir (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):










Violin Concerto (1916):
_A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (begun 1917 - comp. 1931):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra, originally from the opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - rev. 1931):


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rogerx

William Strickland conducting; Samuel Barber: Modern Vocal Premieres

Eleanor Steber (soprano), Leontyne Price (soprano),

Dumbarton Oaks Chamber Orchestra, The Louisville Orchestra.


----------



## SamAmeritz

Hi guys! new here go easy, I've started a playlist containing some of my favourite piano tracks and I want to refresh it every now and again, so if anyone has some suggestions on my fairly limited selection on what to include id be most appreciative! And if you like this kind of music feel free to follow


----------



## Rogerx

Grant Llewellyn conducting; Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125 / Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

New release.


----------



## Vasks

_An opera I haven't listened to in a goodly number of years_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works by Frederick Delius and Ralph Vaughan Williams between this afternoon and early evening.

Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):










Violin Sonata in B (1892):
Violin Sonata no.1 (begun 1905 - completed 1914):
Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):
Violin Sonata no.3 (begun before 1924 - completed bet. 1928 and 1930):










_Phantasy Quintet_ for strings (1912):
String Quartet no.1 in G-minor (1908 - rev. 1921):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique & Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

Le Nozze di Figaro - Munich 1976. Prey, Janowitz, Fischer-Dieskau, Grist, Fassbänder, Kusche. Conducted by Böhm. Brilliant performance by everyone concerned.


----------



## bharbeke

SamAmeritz said:


> Hi guys! new here go easy, I've started a playlist containing some of my favourite piano tracks and I want to refresh it every now and again, so if anyone has some suggestions on my fairly limited selection on what to include id be most appreciative! And if you like this kind of music feel free to follow


Judging by what is already on the list, more Debussy would probably be something you would like. If you want something else in the piano world to check out, Alicia de Larrocha playing Mozart piano sonatas (6 and 11 are two examples) is wonderful.


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage--Suisse. Bolet* (Decca)


*Bechstein


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoyed the Suites so much the other day that I thought I'd listen to them again. This time it was the classic Fournier recording rather than Tunnicliffe. I wouldn't like to choose between them.


----------



## eljr




----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoyed the Suites so much the other day that I thought I'd listen to them again. This time it was the classic Fournier recording rather than Tunnicliffe. I wouldn't like to choose between them.
> 
> View attachment 106987


Fournier's isn't among my favorites, but I would emphatically choose it over Tunnicliffe's.


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Années--Italie. Bolet (Decca)

Liszt: Venezia e Napoli; Ballade #2; Les Jeux d'Eau a la Villa d'Estw; Benediction de Dieu dans la Solitude. Bolet (Decca)


----------



## eljr

new release


----------



## Itullian

Just got this and really liking this set.


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Waldstein, Stewart Goodyear. One of the best Waldsteins out there. Goodyear's entire Beethoven cycle can be had for $5.99, an absolutely criminal price.
> 
> https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


I bought this great set as a download from the uk branch of 7digital but a number of the files had very annoying glitches in them.
To their credit 7 digital refunded me fully and I still listen from time to time the sonatas that are fine.
It is now available for £4.49 in the UK - if someone downloads it and finds the set free from glitches I'll happily spend the cash to get a pristine download.


----------



## Malx

Getting around to listening to some more of the recent DG discs I have acquired:

Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.

followed by:

Prokofiev, violin Concerto No 1 - Lisa Batiashvili, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.


----------



## distantprommer

Internet problems forced me to miss last night's Late Night Prom (53). Will need to listen at a later date.

Internet came back up during the beginning of today's Prom. Relief indeed! Iván Fischer and his Budapest Festival Orchestra are one of my favourites. Like many prommers, I look forward to their annual appearance at the Proms.

Prom 54: Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra (I of II)

*George Enescu- Suite No. 1 -* Prélude à l'unisson
*Béla Bartók-* Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
*Gustav Mahler*- Symphony No 4 in G major

Anna Lucia Richter, soprano

Budapest Festival Orchestra - Iván Fischer

The intoxicating energy of their performances makes any appearance by Iván Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra a highlight of the season.








_Iván Fischer_


----------



## Malx

More fine pickings from the DG catalogue:

Debussy, Preludes Book I - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc of piano miniatures from Skriabin plus a selection of Gabriel Faure's piano works this evening.

_Poème Satanique_ op.36 (1903):
_Poème-nocturne_ op.61 (1912):
_Vers la flamme (Towards the flame)_ (1914):

plus a total of thirty assorted _poèmes_ and miniatures.



_(3) Romances sans paroles_ op.17 (c.1863):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp op.19 (1877-79):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat op.32 (1875):
_Souvenirs de Bayreuth - fantasie en forme de quadrille_ for piano duet WoO [co-written with André Messager] (c.1888):
_Dolly Suite_ - six pieces for piano duet op.56 (bet. 1893 and 1896):
_(4) Valses-caprices_ ops.30/38/59/62 (1882/1884/1887-93/1893-94):
_Thème et variations_ in C-sharp minor op.73 (1895):
_(8) Pièces brèves_ op.84 (bet. 1869 and 1902):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder & Five Songs with Orchestra*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Soprano)
George Szell & the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## jim prideaux

Claus Peter Flor and the Bamberg S.O.

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartets in A minor (Op. 132) and F major (Op. 135)*
The Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Fredx2098

I read about this guy because apparently he knew Morton Feldman. He seems like quite a character and has some very, umm, "interesting" titles of his works. I didn't really expect this sort of pleasant music.


----------



## pmsummer

L'ARPEGGIATA
_The Complete Alpha Recordings [6-CD Set]_
1) _La Villanella_
*Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger - Johanette Zomer*
2) _Homo Fugit Velut Umbra (Passacaglia Della Vita)_
*Stefano Landi*
3-4) _Rappresentatione Di Anima, Et Di Corpo_
*Emilio De' Cavalieri*
5) _La Tarantella - Antidotum Tarantulae_
*Various & Anonymous*
6) _All'Improviso_
*Ciaccone, Bergamasche, & Un Po' Di Follie...*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - harpe baroque, théorbe, guitare baroque, gitarra battente, & direction

_Alpha_


----------



## RogerExcellent

Renee Fleming sings Mozart


----------



## D Smith

For Debussy's birthday:

String Quartet: Quatuor Ebene










Piano music; Angela Hewitt, Marcelle Meyer


----------



## distantprommer

I discovered that the late night Prom yesterday (Prom 53) was postponed to late night 31 August. It will now be known as *Prom 65a, Youssou Ndour & Le Super Étoile de Dakar*.


----------



## Rmathuln

Tannhäuser Act I










In my opinion Solti's best opera recording.


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart Symphony No. 25

Böhm / BPO


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Bach - Partitas


----------



## Flavius

Di Lasso: Eine Marienvesper. Weser-Renaissance Bremen/ Cordes (CPO)


----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Järvi conducting; Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Langrée conducting; Mozart - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3 + Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra

Renaud Capuçon (violin), with Antoine Tamestit (viola)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

wkasimer said:


> Fournier's isn't among my favorites, but I would emphatically choose it over Tunnicliffe's.


They're are not works I have spent much time with - but I have heard a few accounts over the years. There seems little consensus about which versions are good and I know many disagree with you here. I did enjoy both but which ones have you enjoyed most?


----------



## elgar's ghost

The balance of Gabriel Faure's piano works this morning, along with all those by Manuel de Falla.

_(6) Impromptus_ ops. 25/31/34/86/91/102 (1881-1909):
_(9) Préludes_ op.103 (1909-10):
_(13) Barcarolles_ ops. 26/41/42/44/66/70/90/96/101/104/105/106bis/116 (1880-1921):
_(13) Nocturnes_ ops. 33 nos.1-3/36/37/63/74/84 no.8/97/99/104/107/119 (1875-1921):










_Nocturno_ (1896):
_Mazurka_ in C-minor (1899):
_Serenata andaluza_ (1900):
_Canción_ (1900):
_Vals capricho_ (1900):
_Serenata_ (1901):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ (1901):
_Allegro de concierto_ (1903-1904):
_Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ - arr. for piano (orig. 1904-05 - arr. ????)
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c.1906-09):
Three dances from the ballet _El sombrero de tres picos_ - arr. for piano (orig. 1919 - arr. ????)
_Fantasía Bética_ (1919):
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy (Homenaje)_ for guitar - arr. for piano (1920):
_Danza ritual del fuego_ from the ballet _El Amor Brujo_ - arr. for piano (1914-15 - arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ (1922):
_Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1935):


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Boulez conducting; Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux & Rhapsody for clarinet

Franklin Cohen (clarinet)

The Cleveland Orchestra Chorus & The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen.......
> 
> Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.
> 
> Particularly impressive to these ears although I do note that some reviews consider this to be 'middle of the road' in terms of interpretation.....I have often felt that Gielen's recording of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies has also been similarly underappreciated!


with repeated listening this may be my favourite recording of both works (although with due courtesy to Merl I will continue to acknowledge the impressive nature of Levine's recordings of the symphonies with the CSO!), and this is particularly the case with the HaydnVariations......for comparison I am now listening to Harnoncourt and the BPO performing the Variations and although
there are similarities I still believe that the Gielen recording will be the one I return to with greater frequency.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 106984
> 
> 
> North Carolina Symphony Orchestra.


I was at their home in Raleigh over the weekend. No one there, they were on vacation. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Horowitz (piano) performing; Clementi piano sonatas.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*

After being used to Gardiner and Pinnock, hearing Karajan conducting Water Music is an interesting experience, like watching the hippos dance in Fantasia: they're too big, but they are amazingly light on their feet. I'm amazed that in the '50s, that was how people thought Handel was supposed to sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting; Cartellieri: Symphonies Nos. 1-4 (complete)

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_Ladies Morning Out_

*Ran - Legends (Barenboim/Albany)
Mamlok - Elegy (Martin/Leonarda)
Larsen - What the Monster Saw (London/GM)*


----------



## Rogerx

Lorin Maazel conducting; Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4 

Berlin Philharmonic / Abbado


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Piano Cello Sonatas, Fournier, Kempff (DG)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Excellent live performance and recording. One of the best Symphony 0s ive heard in years. I do like Skrowaczewski's Bruckner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer. Sibelius, Finlandia*

This doesn't sound like the smoothed-over HvK with the Berlin Phil. This is pretty intense.

I noticed Warner has remastered these in its Orchestral Spectaculars box set. Does anyone know if the remastering is a significant improvement over the EMI recordings?


----------



## millionrainbows

Jeffrey Stolet: Concerto for Orchestra, Chainsaw, and Cow


----------



## bharbeke

millionrainbows said:


> Jeffrey Stolet: Concerto for Orchestra, Chainsaw, and Cow


This would probably be tough to replicate live. What does the cow part of this sound like, anyway?


----------



## eljr




----------



## distantprommer

The Prom today transports us to Hungary.

Prom 55: Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra (II)

*Franz Liszt-* Hungarian Rhapsody No. 1 in C sharp minor
*Johannes Brahms-* Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
*Franz Liszt-* Hungarian Rhapsody No. 3 in B flat major
*Pablo de Sarasate-* Zigeunerweisen
*Johannes Brahms-* Hungarian Dance No. 11 in C minor
*Johannes Brahms-* Symphony No 1 in C minor

József Lendvay Sr, violin
József Lendvay Jr, violin
Jenő Lisztes, cimbalom

Budapest Festival Orchestra - Iván Fischer

Hungarian folk tunes run through the veins of Iván Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra, while Gypsy rhythms set their pulses dancing.
This concert - a true celebration of Hungary's national music - traces the development of folk songs and dance, from their colourful, rough-hewn originals into virtuosic concert-hall re-imaginings by Liszt, Brahms and Sarasate.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

3 and 4 today. Great !
This set is a ridiculous bargain.


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer. Sibelius, Finlandia*
> 
> This doesn't sound like the smoothed-over HvK with the Berlin Phil. This is pretty intense.
> 
> I noticed Warner has remastered these in its Orchestral Spectaculars box set. Does anyone know if the remastering is a significant improvement over the EMI recordings?
> 
> View attachment 107007


I have this. Terrific recordings. Tallis Fantasia is really good.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer. Sibelius, Finlandia*
> 
> This doesn't sound like the smoothed-over HvK with the Berlin Phil. This is pretty intense.
> 
> I noticed Warner has remastered these in its Orchestral Spectaculars box set. Does anyone know if the remastering is a significant improvement over the EMI recordings?
> 
> View attachment 107007


In my opinion Karajan's Philharmonia recordings have much more about them than the Berlin recordings he made later in his career. 
I do accept many will disagree with my point of view.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO.

Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Caplet; Magnard: Quintets for flute oboe, clarinet, bassoon and piano. La Société des Vents de Montréal (CBC)

Just arrived. 

Brahms and Ligeti: Trio for Waldhorn, violin and piano. Koechin: Trio for Horn (Farao)
Koechlin: Horn Sonata, 15 Pieces, op. 180, & 12 other pieces. Tuckwell, Blumenthal (ASV)

(We'll see what this master of instrumental timbre does with the horn.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Getting around to listening to some more of the recent DG discs I have acquired:
> 
> Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.
> 
> followed by:
> 
> Prokofiev, violin Concerto No 1 - Lisa Batiashvili, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.
> 
> View attachment 106988
> 
> 
> View attachment 106989


Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 "Harp"*
Takacs Quartet, recommended by juliante

I liked this version quite a bit. The odd movements were very strong.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote.*

I used to ignore Strauss' tone poems, because I could never follow the story. Kempe has turned me around. I really enjoy them now. But I still can't follow the story.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Sonatas - Ekaterina.


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> They're are not works I have spent much time with - but I have heard a few accounts over the years. There seems little consensus about which versions are good and I know many disagree with you here. I did enjoy both but which ones have you enjoyed most?


Queyras, Wispelwey, and Schiff are my trio of favorites, but I also have enjoyed Bengtsson, Pergamenschikov, Geringas, Kirshbaum, Gastinel, Carr, Pandolfo, Beschi, Mork, Watkin, Helmerson, Thedeen, Cocset, Dindo, and probably a few others I'm forgetting. Plus a couple of very recent discoveries, recordings by Skoraczewski and Yo Yo Ma's third recording, issued last week.

You're right about the lack of consensus, but I've yet to find anyone who didn't find Queyras' recording excellent.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert and Brahms: Lieder

Kirsten Flagstad, soprano 
Edwin McArthur, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartett performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12/String Quartet No. 2 in A minor.


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting; Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lillian Watson (soprano), Delia Wallis (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group.


----------



## agoukass

Verdi: Preludes and Overtures 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Fredx2098

https://bunitamarcus.bandcamp.com/track/adam-and-eve

Bunita Marcus: Adam and Eve

This is some beautiful stuff. Another of Feldman's students, perhaps the most prominent, but I'm not sure. I hear his influence, but the music is uniquely her own. To compare it to Feldman's music, it's a lot faster and has much more of a perceptible flow, while having a similar combination of consonance, dissonance and soft playing. Also, while Feldman seems to put mystery first and beauty second, Marcus seems to flip those around. The style reminds me of some of my favorite music from movie/video game soundtracks as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus Quartet & Gervase de Peyer (clarinet), Karl Leister (clarinet) performing; Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintet..


----------



## agoukass

Mussorgsky: A Night on Bald Mountain; Choral Works; Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Ravel) 

Swedish Radio Chorus 
Berlin PO / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Manze conducting; Dubois: Concerto-Capriccioso in C minor/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor/Suite for piano and string orchestra in F minor.

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

Started the day with Debussy and Turina

Debussy - Etudes book II; Images book I - 2,3









Turina -El poema de una sanluqueña; La Oración del Torero; Homenaje a Navarra; Granados - Sonata









Also, Rossini - Péchés de ma vieillesse (rec.1954), Marcelle Meyer, piano.


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray (piano) performing; Schubert - Impromptus & Moments Musicaux.


----------



## Rogerx

Kazuki Yamada conducting; Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoyed listening to Manuel de Falla's piano works so much yesterday that I decided to take in all else I have by him this afternoon. Only the _Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano are duplicated but as they are played so evocatively (many would say peerlessly) in this instance by Alicia de Larrocha it's good to hear them again. Also interesting is comparing two versions of _El amor brujo_, originally a work for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra which de Falla subsequently arranged as both a fully-fledged ballet and a concert work.

_La vida breve (The Brief Life)_ - 'lyric drama' in two acts [Libretto: Carlos Fernández-Shaw] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):



_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c. 1906-09):
_Interludio y Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):
_Siete canciones populares españolas_ for voice and piano (1914):
_Noches en los jardines de España_ for piano and orchestra (1909-16):
_El sombrero de tres picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)_ - ballet in one act, after the 1874 novel by Pedro Antonio de Alarcón[Libretto: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1919): 
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy (Homenaje)_ for guitar (1920):
_El amor brujo (Love, the Magician)_ - _gitaneria_ for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra - rev. as a _ballet pantomimico_ in one act [Text: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (orig. 1914-15 - arr. 1924):
_Psyché_ - song for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola and cello [Text: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1924):
Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello (1923-26):



_El amor brujo (Love, the Magician)_ - _gitaneria_ for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1914-15):
_El retablo de maese Pedro (Master Peter's Puppet Show)_ - 'puppet opera' in one act, after the episode from the novel _Don Quixote_ by Miguel de Cervantes [Libretto: Manuel de Falla] (1919-23):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday (among other things) I listened to another four Shostakovich quartets (8-11). It remains an almost necessary experience to listen to them all in chronological order. Sometimes Shostakovich can seem to be repeating himself by producing new works that are not really so different to earlier ones. It goes way beyond merely being his style or voice. In some quartets you can hear him beginning to do the same in some movements ... but then he throws in new ideas - often quite a number of them - and the work becomes fresh and exciting.


----------



## Rogerx

Ginevra Petrucci (flute)and I Virtuosi Italiani performing; Briccialdi: Flute Concertos.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

This morning and some of yesterday. This set was available as a cheap download for the day on the Chandos site and, as I am a little obsessed with the Beethoven 32, I had to know more. These are works that I love to hear from different performers but they are also works where a very select group of recordings are just so good (I would use the word profound but it sounds pompous) and seem to tell us so much more about the music that I find myself not wanting to bother with most merely good sets. So I checked out a couple of reviews - like this one http://www.good-music-guide.com/community/index.php?topic=24036.0 - before (I hoped) declining the offer and moving on. But the reviews were so good I had to try the cheap download. Pieneer is not a pianist I know but I'm enjoying the set a lot. It is too early to say how highly I will rate it when I get to know it better.


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5. Koussevitsky/Boston. Lyrical and engaging performance. (No album cover. From the Great Conductors of the 20th Century series).


----------



## Vasks

*Erlebach - Overture #4 with Accompanied Airs in the French Style *(Akademie for Ancient Music/Harmonia Mundi)*
Scheidt - Cantus 4, 8, 11 & 26 from "Ludi Musici" (Savall/Naive)
Schmelzer - Sonata a 4 "The Fencing School" (Berliner Barock Compagney/Capriccio)
Biber - Sonatas 8 & 9 from "Sonatae tam aris, quam aulis servientes" (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Jarvi conducting; Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2/ Dances from 'Aleko' & Scherzo Dances

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

* Mahler, Symphony No. 6
*

Mitropoulous with the Cologne Symphony, 1959. I've heard people say this is great. I'm finding out for myself.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Two more Skrowaczewski Bruckner discs today. First up was the 3rd Symphony with the LPO. Its probably Bruckner's dullest symphony (IMO) but a decent if uneventful run through. Skrowaczewski does much better with Bruckner's better 5th and the Yomiuri.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Amaya. Copley, Cornetti, Hernandez...Bilbao Sym. Orch./ Meántara (Marco Polo)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some pianistic Scarlatti to cleanse the palate.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Love this set !


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel: Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi
View attachment 107041

A selection of choral music from many periods for advent.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A recording from 2017 with Rinaldo Alessandrini & Concerto Italiano playing the Goldberg variations. It's a bit different arrangement and makes the piece even more my favorite Bach, to say it with good English


----------



## kyjo

elgars ghost said:


> Frederick Delius - orchestral works part one of two tonight.
> 
> _Paris: The Song of a Great City_ - nocturne for orchestra (1899-1900):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto in C-minor [third version] (orig. 1897 - rev. by 1904 and 1907):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Florida_ - suite for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):
> _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
> _Brigg Fair_ - variations on the folk song for orchestra (1907):
> _In a Summer Garden_ - fantasy for orchestra (1908):
> _Dance Rhapsody no.1 _ (1908):
> _On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ - tone poem for small orchestra (1911-12):
> _Summer Night on the River_ - tone poem for small orchestra (1911-12):


I like a lot of Delius' music, but I could never listen to that much of it in one sitting! I have to take him in small doses.


----------



## elgar's ghost

kyjo said:


> I like a lot of Delius' music, but I could never listen to that much of it in one sitting! I have to take him in small doses.


I don't listen to Delius's work all that often, but I can't say that I've ever had that sort of problem with him.


----------



## kyjo

elgars ghost said:


> _Phantasy Quintet_ for strings (1912):
> String Quartet no.1 in G-minor (1908 - rev. 1921):
> String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):


This is a truly fantastic disc in all regards. The _Phantasy Quintet_ is a beautiful, inspiriting work in VW's "pastoral" mode and the much darker String Quartet no. 2 (haven't listened to no. 1 yet) is a late masterwork filled with anger and anxiety but coming to rest in a movingly benedictory ending. The Maggini Quartet plays splendidly, as they always do in their recordings of British music for Naxos.


----------



## kyjo

elgars ghost said:


> I don't listen to Delius's work all that often, but I can't say that I've ever had that sort of problem with him.


For me, it's just that the majority of his music is slow, quiet, and atmospheric. It's certainly beautiful, but there's not enough variety in it to sustain my interest over a long period of time. That said, some of his works are more energetic and varied than others (_North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Paris, Eventyr,_ the Piano Concerto, etc.)


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Preludes Book II - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some of Mark-Anthony Turnage's earlier music tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Three Screaming Popes_, inspired by the artwork by Francis Bacon (1988-89):
_Kai_ for solo cello and ensemble (1989-90):
_Momentum_ (1990-91):
_Drowned Out_ (1992-93):










_Night Dances_ for offstage string quintet, solo instrumental group and orchestra (1981):
_Some Days_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: Joseph Kariuki/Bloke Modisane/James Baldwin] (1989):
_Your Rockaby_ for soprano saxophone and orchestra (1992-93):
_Dispelling the Fears_ for two trumpets and orchestra (1994-95):
_Blood on the Floor_ for jazz quartet and large ensemble (1993-96):


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Love this set !


4, 6 & 9 are outstanding.


----------



## eljr




----------



## distantprommer

Prom 56: Mozart & Bruckner








_Benjamin Grosvenor_

Former BBC Young Musician winner Benjamin Grosvenor may only be 26 but this exceptional pianist is an artist of startling emotional and technical maturity. Here he joins the BBC Symphony Orchestra and its Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo as the soloist in Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 21 with its trickling slow movement and good-humoured buffo levity. Bruckner's Fifth Symphony, with its astonishing fugal finale, offers a more serious counterpoint in the second half.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart-* Piano Concerto No 21 in C major, K 467
*Anton Bruckner-* Symphony No 5 in B flat major

Benjamin Grosvenor, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


----------



## elgar's ghost

kyjo said:


> For me, _it's just that the majority of his music is slow, quiet, and atmospheric. It's certainly beautiful, but there's not enough variety in it to sustain my interest over a long period of time_. That said, some of his works are more energetic and varied than others (_North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Paris, Eventyr,_ the Piano Concerto, etc.)


Yes, I can appreciate that opinion. I must have been in the mood for mellifluousness that day. One writer described Delius as 'the poet of regret for the vanquished hour and hedonistic delight'.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No's. 28, 30, 31 & 32*
Ronald Brautigam (Fortepiano)


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> Queyras, Wispelwey, and Schiff are my trio of favorites, but I also have enjoyed Bengtsson, Pergamenschikov, Geringas, Kirshbaum, Gastinel, Carr, Pandolfo, Beschi, Mork, Watkin, Helmerson, Thedeen, Cocset, Dindo, and probably a few others I'm forgetting. Plus a couple of very recent discoveries, recordings by Skoraczewski and Yo Yo Ma's third recording, issued last week.
> 
> You're right about the lack of consensus, but I've yet to find anyone who didn't find Queyras' recording excellent.


Quite a list Bill, do you know the Thomas Demenga recording on ECM? - it can be a little idiosyncratic at times but that is part of the attraction for me. No point in buying something that is identical to what you already have.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier:

Schubert, Piano Sonata D960 - Krystian Zimerman.









Now:

J S Bach, Cello Suite No 1 - Thomas Dermenga.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Captainnumber36

Gould - WTC Book II.


----------



## haydnguy

Johann SEBASTIANI (1622-1683)

Matthaus Passion

RICERCAR CONSORT
PHILIPPE PIERLOT


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, Op. 67
Sir Georg Solti, The Vienna Philharmonic 
London Records ‎- JL 41016, Jubilee (2), Vinyl, LP, Reissue, Stereo, Canada, 1982.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE JUDÉO-BAROQUE
*Carlo Grossi - Louis Saladin - Salomone De Rossi Ebreo*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rmathuln

Schubert Sym 5 and 6


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8
Netherlands Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Gregor Weichert (piano) performing; Viktor Ullmann: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 - 7


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Guest

Leonard Bernstein
Serenade "After Plato's Symposium"
Hilary Hahn - violin
David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra

Happy Birthday Lenny!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Saturday morning relaxing music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now, this!


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Martin (double bass) & Anthony Halstead (piano), Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano) performing; Bottesini :Fantasia- paraphrases-romances etc.


----------



## Judith

A fiery and lively breakfast this morning. (Think it got the neighbours out of bed lol) Mahler Symphony no 5. Live recording from Mahler symphony box set by Klaus Tennstedt and London Philharmonic Orchestra. Although love the whole symphony, the fourth movement Adagietto is so sublime


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Beethoven: Diabelli Variations & Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Jörg Widmann conductucting; Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 and Widmann, J: ad absurdum*

Sergei Nakariakov*

Irish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Franck's Symphony in a great performance (Van Otterloo and the Concertgebouw) and then the Grumiaux recording of the Violin Sonata - both from this


----------



## Enthusiast

And one more piece by Franck - the piano quintet is an astonishing work (in this performance, at least).


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Magnifigue" (Sanderling/ASV)
Herold - Piano Concerto #2 (Pondepeyre/Talent)
Auber - Ballet from "Le Dieu et la bayadere" (Anderson/Sterling)*


----------



## Vinyl

I'm quite enjoying this, too. Interesting and powerful instrumental parts, perfectly good performances all around, very pleasant sound.
I bet that if the list of top 272 operas had 273 operas, Naïs would be on it. 

Sideways again. Wow. OK, sorry, I'm just leaving it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

Young Erik Satie

CD #1 FROM THIS SET OF 5


----------



## Rogerx

eonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'

Judith Blegen (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (contralto), Claes-Håkon Ahnsjö (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## eljr

thanks to the two members who recommended this particular recording. @Joe B and @Enthusias

my second spin


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Concertos 

Samson Francois, piano 
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Enthusiast

The Sibelius, especially, is astounding.


----------



## Itullian

7 cds for 15 dollars.
These are wonderful performances with great personality.
24bit re master. Elegant packaging.
There's something about the old time quartet playing that I just love.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to something called samizdat...
Till Eulenspiegel by Nikolai Karetnikov...from wikipedia: He wrote two large scale operas Till Eulenspiegel (1965–1985) and The Mystery of Apostle Paul, (1970–1987). Having no opportunity to perform these works in public, he persuaded the Moscow Cinema Orchestra to make the recording for him privately, section by section over the years. When the tape was ready, the vocal parts were added. This was, perhaps, the only examples of a samizdat (underground) opera...
I found it on spotify after reading an article on oxfordmusiconline, that I just bought a 3-month subscription of (again...)


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: St. Quartets 1 & 2, in G & a. Bretón St. Qt. (Naxos)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

Prokofiev Piano Pieces from Cinderella


----------



## D Smith

For his birthday: Bernstein: Symphony No.3, Serenade


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

Let us lite 100 candles: *It is Leonard Bernstein's 100th Birthday today*.

On what would have been Leonard Bernstein's 100th birthday, and launching a bank-holiday Bernstein weekend at the Proms, John Wilson returns to conduct his second Bernstein musical of the season.

Prom 57: John Wilson conducts Bernstein's On the Town

*Leonard Bernstein-* On the Town









Barnaby Rea, Judge Pitkin / First Workman / Miss Turnstiles Announcer
Nadim Naaman, Ozzie
Fra Fee, Chip
Nathaniel Hackmann, abey
Siena Kelly, Ivy Smith
Louise Dearman, Hildy
Celinde Schoenmaker, Claire de Loone
Claire Moore, Madame Dilly
Casey Al-Shaqsy, Diana Dream / Dolores Dolores / Solo Girl (Diamond Eddie's)
Nadia Johnson, Lucy Schmeeler
Shem Hamilton, Rajah Bimmy

London Symphony Orchestra - John Wilson


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oh, shucks, it's Bernstein's birthday? I'm late to the party.

I'm comparing Berglund, Vanska, and Karajan-Philharmonia's recordings of *Sibelius' seventh symphony. *

To my ears, Karajan is the most compelling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Paris Symphonies*

I think these are my favorite recordings which feature Bernstein's conducting.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to this Recording of Elektra:


----------



## eljr

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eljr

distantprommer said:


> Let us lite 100 candles: *It is Leonard Bernstein's 100th Birthday today*.


I knew something was up! There are Bernstein albums all over the place the last few months.

Color me slow.


----------



## eljr

@bfBrian recommended this album which I am enjoying now.


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing.
I could listen to this all day.


----------



## eljr

second spin of this new release


----------



## eljr

Itullian said:


> Beautiful playing.
> I could listen to this all day.


You had to go and say that, now I have to order it


----------



## Malx

Liszt from Kahtia Buniatishvili - idiosyncratic as ever, but I like it!

Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No 2 - Lisa Batiashvili, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nezet-Segun.

Perhaps I should play Randy Crawford's Rainy Night in Georgia next to keep the theme going!


----------



## Malx

In recognition of the Bernstein anniversary today:

Bernstein, Serenade for Solo Violin, Strings, Harp & Percussion - Hilary Hahn, Baltimore SO, David Zinman.

Copland, Appalachian Spring - LAPO, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This interpretation will upset someone who is expecting to hear Napoleon marching over Europe. Celi chooses to put his hero on a ship. This sounds more like sailing than marching.


----------



## Rmathuln

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet Suite No.2


----------



## eljr

Disc 1, Code Breaker

The sad story of Alan Turing put to music.


----------



## Rmathuln

Prokofiev: Sinfonietta
Muti and the Philharmonia Orchestra

Only CD to ever have this recording, a spectacular rendering of a little known Prokofiev gem.
Was originally filler for Muti's unmatched recording of Ivan the Terrible.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018OAP5M


----------



## KenOC

Tveitt, Concerto for Hardanger Fiddle No. 2. Different and interesting.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

Pietro Allesandro Yon
Sonata Romantica
Concerto Gregoriano

Disc #2 from

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DD4PJ98


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Melodias. Aragón, Huidobro (Tañidos)


----------



## Barbebleu

I realise this is not classical but it is current listening. 

Ode to Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry. Oh so cool!!

So sue me!!:lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonatas - Ekaterina

I've been working my way through the set over the past few days.


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing.
Very good remastered sound.


----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
L'Arpeggiata
*Christina Pluhar* - harp, director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

Captainnumber36 said:


> Haydn Piano Sonatas - Ekaterina
> 
> I've been working my way through the set over the past few days.


Recorded today, back when, backed by The Wrecking Crew.

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...ingCrewFilm/posts/10156725300113023&width=500


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Sinfonía pirenaica. Bilbao Sym. Orch/ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## haydnguy

*Henri Dutilleux*

Olivier Charlier - violin
Marlyn Hill - tenor
Neal Davies - baritone

BBC Philharomonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier - Conductor


----------



## Captainnumber36

brahms symphony 1


----------



## WVdave

Mahler; Symphonie No. 1
Leonard Bernstein ‎- Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 427 303-2, CD, Album, Europe, 1989.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - Johann Baptist Vanhal

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges & Shéhérazade.

Isabel Leonard (L'Enfant), Yvonne Naef (Mother, Chinese Cup, Dragonfly), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Teapot, Arithmetic and Frog), Elliot Madore (Grandfather Clock/Tomcat), Paul Gay (Armchair/Tree), Anna Christy (Princess, Fire, Nightingale)

Saito Kinen Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello) performing; Schumann: Complete Piano Trios.


----------



## sonance

before - Henri Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain ...; Trois Strophes sur le nom de Paul Sacher
right now - André Caplet: Epiphanie

Marc Coppey, cello; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège - Wallonie-Bruxelles/dir. Pascal Rophé


----------



## sonance

Giorgio Federico Ghedini: Architetture (Concerto for orchestra); Contrappunti; Marinaresca e baccanale

Paolo Chiavacci, violin; Riccardo Savinelli, viola; Giuseppe Scaglione, cello; 
Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma/dir. Francesco la Vecchia


----------



## Malx

Keyboard music to start this dreich Sunday.

J S Bach, English Suites Nos 3, 1 & 6 - Blandine Rannou.
The more I listen to this set the more I am enjoying both the sound of the instrument and the playing (one of my purchases of the year so far).

From the Lugano 2016 box: Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit - Martha Argerich.


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling (Soprano) Rudolf Jansen (Piano), Dalton Baldwin (Piano) performing; Schubert: Lieder.


----------



## Enthusiast

After Beecham's live Sibelius 2 and Dvorak 8 yesterday evening I have had a hankering for more historical live recordings where the performances really are live. Vaughan Williams 4 may not have been his favourite among his works but his recording of it is probably the most intense out there. Astounding. The Barbirolli performance of 5 is also exceptional.


----------



## Malx

A double disc set I bought on a whim during a dacapo label sale a number of years ago. I haven't listened to it since, listening to the title piece now I can only say - its certainly different.

Karl Aage Rasmussen - The Ballad of Game and Dream.

The Elsinore Players on this piece combine, Violin, Cello, Flute, Clarinet, Piano, Harpsichord, Percussion & Electric Guitar with a smattering of vocal contributions.
I am struggling to find an apt description of the music - Norgard meets Frank Zappa?


----------



## eugeneonagain

Music for lunching to:


----------



## Merl

Blomstedt's excellent Sibelius 5th - 7th, this morning.


----------



## Malx

Kraft, Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in C Major - Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.


----------



## Taggart

Bottled _élan_ - a braw quaff on a Sunday morning (quoth Taggart).


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Massenet

Truls Mørk (cello)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with the theme of "visceral live performances from the archives" ... the First and Third symphonies from this wonderful set. Even though I am not as fussy as many about sound reproduction, I'm not really a huge fan of historical performances. But some transcend the limitations of their sound and the astonishing performances recorded come through in all their glory.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grounded due to grotty weather so I'm starting off a big series one day early - most of Beethoven's chamber works. Part one scattered throughout the day.

Piano Trio ['no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c. 1791):
_Allegretto_ in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (early 1790s):
_Variations on an Original Theme_ in E-flat for piano trio op.44 (1792):
Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (1795):
Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (1795):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (1795):










String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1794):
String Trio no.2 [_Serenade_] in D op.8 (1797):










Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.103 (1792): 
_Rondo_ for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons WoO25 (1792):
Trio in C for two oboes and english horn op.87 (1795):
Variations on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's opera _Don Giovanni_ for two oboes and cor anglais WoO28 (1795):
Sextet in E-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.71 (1796):










String Quintet in E-flat op.4 - arrangement of the Wind Octet in E-flat op.103 (orig. c.1792 - arr. 1795):
Duo for viola and cello _mit zwei obligaten Augengläsern (with two obbligato eyeglasses)_ WoO32 (c.1797):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Treatsie by Cornelius Cardew. What's this then?


----------



## Rogerx

Miah Persson (soprano), Stella Doufexis (soprano), Bruce Ford (tenor) & Roger Vignoles (piano) performing;
Rossini - Soirées musicales.


----------



## Merl

Symphony No.2 from this excellent cycle. Some of Zinman's finest recordings, IMO.


----------



## Malx

Rediscovering parts of the collection again today:









One word - magnificent.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Symphony No.2 from this excellent cycle. Some of Zinman's finest recordings, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 107112


I agree - pleasantly surprising that his Schumann was/is so good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Kimiko Imani (piano) performing; Haydn, W.F. Bach & C.P.E. Bach: Trios for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

The Italian Modernism: Cello Concertos by Casella and Pizzetti; Adagio con variazioni per violoncello by Respighi

Silvia Chiesa, cello; Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/dir. Corrado Rovaris
(Sony)

The Cello Concerto by Casella can perhaps be characterized as a mainly rhythmic work (almost percussive), the forward momentum in the outer movements never slowing. In Casella’s own words (cited in the booklet): “The central aria (Largo, grave) is, in my view, one of my best melodies and the finale (Presto vivacissimo) deserves the name I once gave it in an interview, the flight of the perfected bumble bee.”
The Pizzetti Cello Concerto on the other side is more melodious, song-like and makes my inner self sing and hum along. I’m growing very fond of it.
The Adagio by Respighi is “sandwiched” between the concertos. On first listening some weeks ago it didn’t leave a great impression. Yet when I listened to it some nights ago it suddenly bloomed and I was taken by its tenderness and fragility. 

All in all a very recommendable CD. Unfortunately it is out of print (I probably got one of the last physical CDs). There’s a playlist on YouTube (typing “silvia chiesa modernism” will lead you to all three works).


----------



## cougarjuno

*Medtner Piano Concerto no. 2 / Piano Quintet*

Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Igor Golovschin 
Konstatin Scherbakov (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Alonso-Crespo - Overture to "Yubarta" (composer/Ocean)
Guarnieri - Symphony #3 (Neschling/BIS)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3, Grosse Fugue*


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to compare Pienaar's Beethoven sonatas with some old favourites - Kempff (the mono set) and Backhaus - to see how they stand up: very well, it turns out ... quite distinctive sometimes but never in a jarring way (to my ears, anyway). I listened to sonatas 13, 21 (Backhaus is magnificent, here) and 24. As I say, it wasn't about which account I prefer so much as hearing Pienaar next to some revered company. Kempff remains incomparable - I always feel he is outside of time and space and playing not to an audience but for eternity when I listen to his set - and Backhaus is capable of great things.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, Sinfonia India*

This made such an impression on John Cage in 1942 that he wrote, "Hearing this symphony for the fist time, one has the feeling of remembering it. It is the land we all walk on made audible."


----------



## Itullian

This is great playing.
And excellent sound.
Wonderful stuff.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## LezLee

Just been listening to a superb Proms performance by the Orchestra of the Academy of Santa Cecilia, Rome, of Mahler’s 1st Symphony. One of my favourite pieces anyway but this was utterly wonderful!


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Serenades Nos. 1 & 2

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 33. Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BACH
*J.S. Bach - Brad Mehldau*
Brad Mehldau - piano solo
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## distantprommer

In a tribute to Leonard Bernstein's many educational TV programs:

Prom 58: The Sound of an Orchestra









What happens - on stage, in the air, in the listener's mind - when an orchestra plays together? In a tribute to Leonard Bernstein's televised presentations, which brought classical music to generations of new audiences, the Proms pays homage to his pioneering work in this area.

*Elizabeth Ogonek-* All These Lighted Things - exuberant, playful, bright (1st mvt)Leonard Bernstein- Wonderful Town - overture
*György Ligeti-* Atmosphères
*Claude Debussy-* La mer - Dialogue of the Wind and of the Sea 
*Richard Wagner-* Lohengrin - Prelude to Act 1
*Ludwig van Beethoven-* Egmont - overture

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Joshua Weilerstein

Gerard McBurney- creative director


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

I've heard reviewers say Schubert's 5th is almost impossible to play badly, and the recordings I have confirm this. But Kleiber isn't happy to just play it as it is, but he adds subtleties which add give this interest.


----------



## Rmathuln

Sibelius Sym. No. 1

Watanabe - Japan Phil. 1962


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Symphony 1 again.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Scarlatti, Sonatas - Gustav Leonhardt.

From this boxed set.


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_(Moments in Time)_
*Jordi Savall* - viele, violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras* - vocals
*Arianna Savall* - vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall* - vocals, lute
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Itullian

This set is an amazing bargain.
You get all the English suites, all the partitas, the Goldbergs, all the keyboard concertos and a bonus disc of a Brandenburg concerto, Italian concerto and a few chorale preludes.
All in beautifully done digital sound.
Beautiful playing by Perahia.
*All for $20 US*
Jump on it!!!


----------



## Rmathuln

regarding:

===================================================

This set is an amazing bargain.
You get all the English suites, all the partitas, the Goldbergs, all the keyboard concertos and a bonus disc of a Brandenburg concerto, Italian concerto and a few chorale preludes.
All in beautifully done digital sound.
Beautiful playing by Perahia.
All for $20 US
Jump on it!!!

========================================

Anything not included in the "First 40 years" box?










First 40 Years Murray Perahia


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Disc one from this box:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Assorted Piano Works.


----------



## Flavius

Bretón: Escenas andaluzas, Guzmán el bueno, La Dolores...En la Alhambra. Orq. de la Comunidad de Madrid/ Rua (Naxos)


----------



## Flavius

Ohana: Llanto por Ignacio Sanchez Mejias. Orch. des Cento Soli/ Argenta (Accord)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven: 1-3 comprise the Violin Concerto.

1. I. Allegro ma non troppo - Isaac Stern
2. II. Larghetto - Isaac Stern
3. III. Rondo - Allegro - Isaac Stern
4. The Consecration of the House, Op. 124: Overture
5. Leonora Overture No. 3, Op. 72b


----------



## Itullian

My favorite Bartok quartets.
Vegh Quartet


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart Piano Sonata No. 7


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart Fantasia Kv475










Also available in this box


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Murray Perahia (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon) amd conducting; Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos.

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Due espressione by Luigi Nono. Actually very beautiful! I've totally overlooked this composer since high-school music history class. He was a no-no, now I'm ready


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit (piano) performing; Bach : Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's chamber works part two scattered across the morning and afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"See, the conqu'ring hero comes"_ from Handel's oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ for cello and piano WoO45 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano op.66 (1796):



String Trio no.3 in G op.9 no.1 (1798):
String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (1798):
String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (1798):










Piano Trio no.4 [_Gassenhauer_] in B-flat op.11 (1797):










Twelve variations on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's opera _The Marriage of Figaro_ for violin and piano WoO40 (1792-93):
_Rondo_ in G for violin and piano WoO41 (1793-94):
Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798):


----------



## sonance

Sylvie Bodorova [a CD in an edition called: Czech Twentieth-Century Music]:
- Pontem Video (concerto for organ, strings and percussion)
- Planctus (music for viola and symphony orchestra)
- String Quartet "Dignitas Homini"
- Ventimiglia (music for trumpet and percussion)
- Concerto dei Fiore (concerto for violin and strings)

Vera Hermanova, organ; Jan Peruska, viola; Stamic Quartet; Miroslav Kejmar, trumpet; Vaclac Hudecek, violin; Prague Symphony Orchestra/dir. Jiri Behlolavek and many more musicians
(label: panton)

All works can be found at YouTube. (I refrain from typing the correct diacritics - that will probably make a search at YT or a later search here at TC much easier.)


----------



## Rogerx

Tugan Sokhiev conducting; Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition & Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36.

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonidas Kavakos (violin) & Yuja Wang (piano) performing; Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)


----------



## distantprommer

There are three Proms today. Distant Promming here in Playa means listening to the first one at 7 am.

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall 7: Bernstein on Broadway and Beyond

The Proms Bernstein series continues with a recital of gems by Bernstein and his associates.
The concert also features a new song by British-Lebanese composer Bushra El-Turk, written in response to Bernstein's witty recipe settings, La bonne cuisine. This one is a recipe for Durian Custard.
Scored for two pianos and percussion, the early, unfinished ballet Conch Town - containing the song now better known as 'America' in West Side Story - has now been completed using other material by Bernstein.








_Wallis Giunta_

*Leonard Bernstein-* La bonne cuisine
*Bushra El-Turk-* Crème Brûlée on a Tree (BBC commission: world premiere)
*Leonard Bernstein-* Fancy Free - 'Big Stuff'
…………………...........…..Conch Town (completed by Tom Owen and Nigel Simeone) 
(UK premiere)
*Aaron Copland-* Pastorale
*Samuel Barber-* Hermit Songs, Op. 29 - 'Sea Snatch'; 
…………….........……'The Monk and His Cat'
*Marc Blitzstein-* Modest Maid'; 'Stay in My Arms'
*Stephen Sondheim-* A Little Night Music - 'The Miller's Son'
*Leonard Bernstein-* Trouble in Tahiti - 'What a Movie!

Wallis Giunta, mezzo-soprano
Michael Sikich, piano
Iain Farrington, piano
Toby Kearney, percussion
Owen Gunnell, percussion


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Voldomiro" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
Pugnani - Symphony in G (Goebel/Calliope)
Salieri - Serenade in G for Winds (Il Gruppo di Roma/Frequenz)
Clementi - Piano Sonata, Op. 24, No. 2 (Crowson/Eloquence)
Cherubini - Marche Funebre (Best/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Helmut Koch conducting; Krönt den Tag mit Festesglanz

Choral Music by Handel

RIAS Kammerchor & Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester & Chor, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Helmut Koch conducting; Krönt den Tag mit Festesglanz

Choral Music by Handel

RIAS Kammerchor & Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester & Chor, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last four quartets. It has been interesting to listen to these quartets together and in order. I knew some better than others but learned quite a lot listening them this way.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

_Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, Op. 18_
*[Rec. 1970]*
_Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, Op. 30_
*[Rec. 1971]*
_Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, Op. 40_
*[Rec. 1970]*
_Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43_
*[Rec. 1971]*









Piano: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Conductor: Andre Previn
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

I've been tormented by the cheap prices of both Berglund Sibelius cycles, but I think I'm happy with Vanska.


----------



## deprofundis

*Pierre de la Rue*- missa Nuncqua fue pena mayor- & -missa Inviolata by the fabuleous ensemble Brabant, soundz incredible!!

_*And im waiting for 3 super vynils of renaissance since i have the LP player usb now woaw, i hope this come in this week
Paranthesis**_

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano) performing; Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo.


----------



## deprofundis

I received this morning a vynil LP, from Israel from the town of Jerusalem, the seller was really cool at first the Lp was 17.99$ so i made an offer 11.99$ he accept, the lp mint, the sleeve a bit just a bit used, but it's normal, the LP is Monteverdi Choir directed by Elliot Gardiner

*Monteverdi & Gesualdo - Motets & madrigals WOAW awesome i have more Gesualdo and some Monteverdi, i love vynils.
*


----------



## Guest

Have been focusing on Faure's piano music. After being unimpressed with Angela Hewitt's Faure recital disc I returned to an old favorite, Kathryn Stott. Several days listening to the Impromptu's have been very rewarding. It is all wonderful, evocative music. The first one has a wonderful central section with a repeated note motif.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoneberg concertos: for piano (plus the other pieces) from this ...









... and the violin concerto (but not the Sibelius) from this


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Nectaire Songs. Still (Koch)


----------



## Malx

I am slowly working my way through the Holmboe String Quartets for what is I believe to be the third time. These, at times, dense works are rewarding repeat plays. 
I enjoyed the 11th and 12th quartets this late afternoon.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms. I listen to more than 90 percent of all Proms live. The rest I catch up on iPlayer at a later date. However, I do not understand why I bother to listen to this one.

Prom 59: Relaxed Prom

The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, in partnership with Royal Albert Hall Education & Outreach and Proms Learning, present orchestral music in an informal setting.

Programme to include music by 
*Bernstein, 
Holst, 
Rachmaninov, 
Tchaikovsky, *
plus the London premiere of a new work by Alexander Campkin.

James Redwood, presenter
Donna Williams, British Sign Language Poet
Julie Doyle, British Sign Language Interpreter

BSO Resound* - ensemble

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Sian Edwards

The third Prom, later today, promises to be much more interesting.


----------



## Malx

Michael Tippett, Symphony No 2 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, L'Homme et son desir*


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev 5 and 6 in a recording I like as much as any and more than most.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann (hänssler)

These unaccompanied works by Koechlin are extraordinarily entertaining (and beauiful).


----------



## Malx

Is Bruckner's String Quintet similar in structure to his symphonies?
I believe it is to a certain degree, it is a sizable work and there are definitely audible similarities in the writing for the smaller ensemble - it is undoubtedly Bruckner when you hear it.


----------



## wkasimer

Bach Cello Suites, played by Kivie Cahn-Lipman:









I'm currently fixated on these works - it happens about once a year - listening to new recordings and also culling some of the old ones. This one is among the best I've heard - beautifully and imaginative played, and very well recorded.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderfully done. Excellent sound.


----------



## Malx

A small choral work I don't remember ever playing before - a filler for a disc of Faure's Requiem.

Faure, Messe basse - Choir of Kings College Cambridge, John Butt (organ), Philip Ledger.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's chamber works part three - string quartets tonight and all the others tomorrow morning. I really must think about getting recordings of his Quintet for piano and winds op.16 and the Serenade for flute, violin and viola op.25 some day - their absence makes for a bit of a glaring gap here.

String Quartets nos. 1-6 op.18 (1798-1800):










Septet in E-flat for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass op.20 (1799-1800):



Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (1800-01):
Violin Sonata no.5 in F [_Spring_] op.24 (1800-01):



String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):
Six _Ländler_ for two violins and cello WoO15 (1802):


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening to Tosca*

I had my iPad when we toured the Castel Sant'Angelo, and the sun was setting, so course I had to listen to end of Tosca.









*Callas
Gobbi 
di Stefano*

The classic recording.


----------



## Iota

I was completely transfixed listening to the C minor Partita from this set recently (which I see somebody else upthread also has), time passes very quickly in the presence of Levit's playing I find, it's a joy to be around.

It's not that he does anything outrageously different, he seems to align with something in the music that I do and he does it perfectly - the bliss of the bespoke performance!

And it's not only in the Partitas but generally I find him an extraordinarily intelligent Bach player.


----------



## distantprommer

...... and so on to the third of today's Proms.

Prom 60: Marin Alsop & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra

*Leonard Bernstein-* Slava! (A Political Overture)
………………..…..….........Symphony No 2 'The Age of Anxiety'
*Dmitri Shostakovich-* Symphony No 5 in D minor

Jean‐Yves Thibaudet, piano

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra - Marin Alsop

Marin Alsop, a protégée of Leonard Bernstein, returns to the Proms with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra for a politically charged climax to our bank-holiday Bernstein weekend. The concert culminates in Shostakovich's ambiguous Fifth Symphony, whose triumphant finale can be heard either as political protest or capitulation to Stalin's Soviet regime. Jean‐Yves Thibaudet
piano








_Marin Alsop and Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Is Bruckner's String Quintet similar in structure to his symphonies?
> I believe it is to a certain degree, it is a sizable work and there are definitely audible similarities in the writing for the smaller ensemble - it is undoubtedly Bruckner when you hear it.


I concentrate so much on the symphonies and somewhat less so on the choral works that I keep neglecting this one. I'm going to have to pull it out of my CD stack.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the OAE.

Schubert's 9th Symphony.


----------



## bharbeke

*Berlioz: Requiem (or Grande Messe des Mortes)*
Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, recommended by KenOC

Beautiful music with some truly grand moments, especially in the Dies Irae


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Listening to some early sonatas from this landmark set.
The new 24bit remaster really sounds great.
I love his playing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In my car I've heard Transit, a guitar concerto by Sebastian Fagerlund, several times the last days. I really like that! I've also become a bit hypnotized by Luigi Nono. Always nice with a new discovery, even though it's been around for generations.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Saxophone 'Lumineuxx'. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing.
Excellent sound remaster.


----------



## Vronsky

György Ligeti: Musica Ricercata & Études Pour Piano
Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Vronsky

Béla Bartók: Sonata For 2 Pianos And Percussion, Sonatina, Out Of Doors
Martha Argerich & Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Rmathuln

Bruckner Sym. #7


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Silhouettes de Comédie; Trois pièces for Bassoon & Piano; Sonata for Bassoon & Piano Hübner, Römhild, SWF Sinfonierorch./ Bader (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines of Rome. Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

Wow, the sound these engineers cranked out!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Listening to some early sonatas from this landmark set.
> The new 24bit remaster really sounds great.
> I love his playing


Is this remastering different from the EMI Reference set in 1991?


----------



## Rmathuln

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3
Weissenberg, Bernstein










From new box


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Listening to some early sonatas from this landmark set.
> The new 24bit remaster really sounds great.
> I love his playing


I love Schnabel's Beethoven, too, but I think that Warner butchered the sound. Both the Pearl transfers (Seth Winner's) and Naxos (Mark Obert-Thorn's) are vastly superior.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> Is this remastering different from the EMI Reference set in 1991?


Allegedly. But the new one still sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Horn Sonata; 10 Pieces, op. 180; 12 other Pieces. Tuckwell, Blumenthal (ASV)


----------



## deprofundis

I dont know ,what drawn me to mighty Thomas Crécquillon i love everything i own of him , his work is insspired by the holy, his music deep and penetrating ,, for the soul, full of devotion and graatituttte toward our lords, and beside religion the music is so harmonic iit's a blessing , what a composer of talent, noble, great, ti dont know if your like me , but in my book Thomas Crécquillon among the greater list even manage to be in league whit the greatness of baroque that would come later on.

goodnight everyone


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Scenes and Arias from Gotterdammerung, Die Walkure, Lohengrin, and Parsifal 

Kirsten Flagstad, soprano 
Set Svanholm, tenor 
Vienna Philharmonic / Knappertsbusch, Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Queffélec (piano) performing; Satie: Gnossiennes, Gymnopédies & other piano works.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rmathuln

Schubert Impromptus

Fabulous new digital transfers. The new go to sorce for Schnabel's Schubert.


----------



## Rogerx

Vogler Quartett & Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Oliver Triendl (piano) performing: Dvorak: String Quintet & Piano Quintet.


----------



## Fredx2098

This just doesn't ever get old. One of my favorite pieces of classical music, period. Apparently he has pieces for piano ensembles (my favorite "normal" type of ensemble) though, I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> I love Schnabel's Beethoven, too, but I think that Warner butchered the sound. Both the Pearl transfers (Seth Winner's) and Naxos (Mark Obert-Thorn's) are vastly superior.


I agree, the sound of the piano is so sharp in the treble that after a while it becomes painful to listen to, that is a personal response to the sound and others may hear it differently.
They have compressed the sound to remove the hiss and it sounds like they have brightened the treble to compensate, creating a sound that doesn't represent a piano as I would like to hear it.

I have an cheap MP3 download that sounds much better, granted there is hiss audible but the sound is more musical to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's chamber works part four planned for this afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.9 in A [_Kreutzer_] op.47 (1803):



Seven Variations on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano WoO46 (1802):



Piano Trio in E-flat op.38 - arr. of the Septet in E-flat for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass op.20 (orig. 1799-1800 - arr. 1803): 
Ten Variations on _"Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu"_ from Wenzel Müller's opera _Die Schwestern von Prag_ for piano trio [Piano Trio 'no.10'] op.121a (1803):
Piano Trio in D op.36 - arr. of Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (orig. 1801-02 - arr. c.1805):


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13, Piano Concerto in A minor, Cello Concerto in A minor/

Murray Perahia (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Elizabeth Watts (soprano) & Stéphane Degout (baritone)

London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## sonance

In another thread I just cited the vocal works with organ by Franck and got in the mood to listen again:

Franck: L'oeuvre vocal avec orgue. Vol. I
Katia Velletaz, soprano; Emiliano Gonzales Toro, tenor; Stephan MacLeod, basse; Diego Innocenzi, organ; Maitrise du Conservatoire Populaire de Musique de Geneve; Solistes de Lyon and many more musicians. Direction Bernard Tetu
(CD label: Aeolus)

For those interested in this kind of music: You might listen to "Dextera Domini" on YouTube, though with other performers:


----------



## eljr

Disc 2


----------



## Malx

An extra days holiday for me today tagged onto the bank holiday Monday = some additional listening time.
Earlier:

Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Berlin PO, Giulini.
A traditional, majestic and considered performance as I expected from Giulini.

Miaskovsky, Symphony No 15 - USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra Moscow, Kirill Kondrashin.
What a fantastically named orchestra! This is one of the few Miaskovsky symphonies I have on disc.


----------



## Fredx2098

Ives Piano Trio, wow, stunning. Seems like a good performance too.


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Wagner*







_The Flying Dutchman Overture
A Faust Overture
Lohengrin: Act 1: Prelude
Rienzi Overture_
*[Rec. 1965]*








_Tristan And Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg: Act 1: Prelude
Tannhauser Overture_
*[Rec. 1962]*

Conductor: _*George Szell*_
Orchestra: _*The Cleveland Orchestra*_


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Schubert Impromptus
> 
> Fabulous new digital transfers. The new go to sorce for Schnabel's Schubert.


How do these transfers compare with Mark Obert-Thorn's for Music & Arts?


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Alsop conducting; Dvorak: Symphony No. 6

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Triumph Overture (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Piano Quartet #1 (Pennetier +/Harmonia Mundi)
Lehar - Wild Roses Waltz (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Suk, A Summer's Tale - RLPO, Libor Pesek.

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 - Rochester PO, Christopher Seaman.
A very good recording & performance.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCreesh conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Robert Murray (tenor)

Gabrieli Consort and Players, Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra, Chetham's School of Music Brass Ensemble.


----------



## Itullian

Still my favorite recording of these works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Powerful but nuanced music.


----------



## sonance

Isang Yun: Musique de chambre
- Oktett (violons, alto, violoncelle, contrebasse, clarinette, cor, basson)
- Glissés (pour violoncelle)
- Trio (pour clarinette, cor et basson)
- Monolog (pour basson)
- Quintett II (pour clarinette et cordes)
Octuor Mirae (CD label Herisson)

Question: Is there a thread where one can give information about musicians and composers (not a thread about discussing works etc.)?
For example: 
- The Israeli composer Noam Sheriff died on August 25, 2018, aged 83.
- The German soprano opera singer Inge Borkh died on August 26, 2018, aged 97.
Another example could be information about illnesses (the conductor Ivan Fischer for example had to undergo several eye-surgeries, but plans to conduct again by end of August) or conductors moving to other orchestras and the like.


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Cello Concertos; Sinfonia Concertante

Steven Isserlis, cello 
Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Roger Norrington


----------



## eljr




----------



## deprofundis

Hello , folks , im currently listening to Nikos Skalkottas on Bis , im blowen away ladies & gentelmens, sutch atremendeous rendering of dynamic , beauty and power, crucial listening.Good day to all!

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

More Faure. The Four Waltz-Caprices.










They're all in triple time, of course, but the first one is the only one that really sounds like a Waltz to me. All are very engaging, beautifully realized by Stott.

For contrast, I listened to the two that were recorded by Hewitt, which were also very fine performances, performed with a different texture in mind.


----------



## philoctetes

Feeling baroque today


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Kreisleriana Op 16 - Vladimir Horowitz.

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Berglund.
I like the transparency of these recordings.


----------



## Itullian

I can't imagine better recordings
or better performances of these works.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

agoukass said:


> Haydn: Cello Concertos; Sinfonia Concertante
> 
> Steven Isserlis, cello
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Roger Norrington


Love this CD. Have you heard Stevens latest recordings of Haydn Cello Concertos conducted by German Chamber Orchestra of Bremen?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's chamber works part five tonight.

String Quartet no.7 in F op.57 no.1 (1806):
String Quartet no.8 in E-minor op.57 no.2 (1806):
String Quartet no.9 in C op.57 no.3 (1806):










Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1808):



Piano Trio no.5 in D [_Ghost_] op.70 no.1 (1808):
Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):


----------



## distantprommer

One Prom today. The last one I am listening to from Playa. Off to London tomorrow. The RAH is awaiting us. I will post here whenver I can.

Prom 61: Yannick Nézet-Séguin & Rotterdam Philharmonic

*Franz Liszt- *Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major
*Anton Bruckner-* Symphony No 4 in E flat major 'Romantic'

Yefim Bronfman- piano

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra - Yannick Nézet‐Séguin

The Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra celebrates its 100th anniversary with its first visit to the Proms in five years, under the baton of Chief Conductor Yannick Nézet-Séguin.








_Yefim Bronfman_


----------



## philoctetes

Itulian, try the Artis Q for the Zemlinsky...

Now playing Ocean of Storms with Chen, Kaiser, Wadada, and Wynant. Name this genre í ¾í´”


----------



## philoctetes

Seems i can't post here without screwing up. Then I can't find a delete function??


----------



## Manxfeeder

philoctetes said:


> Itulian, try the Artis Q for the Zemlinsky...


I second the recommendation.

Now listening to Bruckner's 4th conducted by Celibidache.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.5 and Pohjola's Daughter
Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic *

It has been a fair while since I have heard either of these works at all, and longer since these particular performances.

These aren't my favourite performances, but I do enjoy them a great deal.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

distantprommer said:


> One Prom today. The last one I am listening to from Playa. Off to London tomorrow. The RAH is awaiting us. I will post here whenver I can.
> 
> Prom 61: Yannick Nézet-Séguin & Rotterdam Philharmonic
> 
> *Franz Liszt- *Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major
> *Anton Bruckner-* Symphony No 4 in E flat major 'Romantic'
> 
> Yefim Bronfman- piano
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra - Yannick Nézet‐Séguin
> 
> The Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra celebrates its 100th anniversary with its first visit to the Proms in five years, under the baton of Chief Conductor Yannick Nézet-Séguin.
> 
> View attachment 107205
> 
> _Yefim Bronfman_


I hope your trip goes well DP, safe journey.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> Is this remastering different from the EMI Reference set in 1991?


Yes. It says Newly remastered at Abbey Road studios in 24 bit - 96 kHz 2015-2016


----------



## bharbeke

*Krommer: Op. 31 Marches and Op. 45 Partitas*
Bastiaan Blomhert, ASMF Wind Ensemble, recommended by Traverso

Halfway through, I like these quite a bit. Partita No. 2 is a standout performance, showing off everything that a wind ensemble should be about.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

Mozart, Violin Concerto No 2 - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Monica Huggett violin/director.


----------



## Itullian

The Goldberg Variations from this wonderful set.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mackerras and the OAE.
> 
> Schubert's 9th Symphony.


and this evening with the 5th and 8th.


----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo, organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela, guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia

_Alia Vox_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Trios Op.70 No.2 and Op.97 "Archduke"*
Alexander Melnikov (Fortepiano), Isabelle Faust (Violin) and Jean-Guihen Queyras (Cello)

A return to Beethoven's Chamber music with this pair of beautiful performances from an excellent trio of musicians. A little diversion from LVB's String Quartets.

Alexander Melnikov has impressed me his performances of the Violin Sonatas and Cello Sonatas with Faust and Queyras respectively. His recording of Shostakovich's Preludes & Fugues are outstanding.

I'm also a fan of Isabelle Faust - a phenomenal musician.

I know little about Jean-Guihen Queyras beyond these Beethoven works and the Schumann Trios/Concerto but I like what I have heard.


----------



## deprofundis

hello tonight the program is two news albums:

*Bassano Viva L'amore*

*Gliere symphony no.2* (why Gliere well i took a guess

Goonight folks


----------



## pmsummer

SEEING IS BELIEVING
*Nico Muhly*
Aurora Orchestra
Thomas Gould - electric violin
Nicholas Collon - conductor
_
Decca_


----------



## philoctetes

Hearing Ives 4th by Stokowski for the first time, courtesy of Spotify. This piece was one of the most memorable live concerts in my life, performed by the SFS and MTT.

That Ortiz is on my radar now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Robert * Schumann*

The Violin Sonatas

Carolin Widmann, violin
Denes Varjon, piano

Sonata No. 1 in a minor, op. 105
Sonata No. 3 in a minor, op. WoO 2
Sonata No. 2 in d minor, op. 121


----------



## Rogerx

Imogen Cooper, Anne Queffélec performing; Schubert: Works For Piano Four Hands.


----------



## haydnguy

Inedits * Marcelle Meyer*

Chopin: _Barcarolle_, Op. 60

Debussy: _Images_, Livres I & II

Manuel de Falla: _Noches en los jardines de Espana_


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Mozart: Serenades & Divertimenti

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing ;

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos 1-3 & 4 Hungarian Dances.


----------



## haydnguy

*Saint-Saens*
The Nash Ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.

As with the same conductors Sibelius cycle with the CBSO on Erato his recordings of Schumann apparently appear to receive little acknowledgement!


----------



## techniquest

Right now I'm listening to Prokofiev's 6th symphony. It's the Neeme Jarvi recording on Chandos via Spotify. As I type, I'm about half way through the 1st movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and penultimate instalment of Beethoven's chamber works during the morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.10 in E-flat [_Harp_] op.74 (1809): 
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.95 (1810-11):










Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812):



_Three Equale_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):


Piano Trio no.7 in B-flat [_Archduke_] op.97 (1810-11):
_Allegretto_ in B-flat for piano trio [Piano Trio 'no.8'] WoO39 (1812):










Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815):
Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Rattle conducting; The Jazz Album - A Tribute to the Jazz Age

Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81/Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue etc.
Peter Donohoe, Michael Collins, Harvey and the Wallbangers

London Sinfonietta, Simon Rattle.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Iván Fischer conducting; Brahms: Symphony No. 2/ Tragic Overture, Op. 81/Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80.

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer.


----------



## distantprommer

Malx said:


> I hope your trip goes well DP, safe journey.


Thanks for your great sendoff Maix.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.
> 
> As with the same conductors Sibelius cycle with the CBSO on Erato his recordings of Schumann apparently appear to receive little acknowledgement!


I'm quite an Oramo fan .... but not so much with what I have heard of his Schumann cycle.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's 1st piano concerto in four different recordings. Don't ask me to choose - I love them all.


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*
_Till Eulenspiegel's Lustige Streiche, Op. 28
Don Juan, Op. 20
Tod Und Verklarung, Op. 24_
*[Rec. 1957]
*







Conductor: *George Szell*
Orchestra: *The Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Andrei Gavrilov performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Thomson - Overture to "The Mother of Us All" (Leppard/New World)
Sessions - Piano Sonata #2 (Webster/Dover)
Schuman - George Washington Bridge (Fennell/Mercury)
Copland - Music for a Great City (composer/CBS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bluebeard's Castle from this treasure trove









Probably my favourite Bluebeard - Mihaly Szekely and Olga Szonyi are great soloists. Lots of other great stuff in this set, too.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bohemian Carnival







Bedrich Smetana*
_Ma Vlast, JB 1:112_
*[Rec. 1963]*
_The Bartered Bride, JB 1:100 (Three Dances)_
*[Rec. 1962]*

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Carnival Overture, Op. 92
Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, Nos. 1 & 3
Slavonic Dances, Op. 72, Nos. 2 & 7_
*[Rec. 1962]*

Conductor: _*George Szell*_
Orchestra: _*The Cleveland Orchestra*_


----------



## bharbeke

*Franz Danzi: Horn Sonata, Op. 28 and Wind Quintet in E Minor, Op. 67*
Michael Thompson, Philip Fowke, Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble

These two pieces are both fantastic, especially the horn sonata.


----------



## Desafinado

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen

Recommended from the top 100 operas list at this forum.


----------



## millionrainbows

Steve Reich: Four Organs, Bang on a Can. Sounds identical to, but in much better fidelity, than the Tilson-Thomas/Grierson version.


----------



## Malx

Desafinado said:


> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
> 
> Recommended from the top 100 operas list at this forum.


Which recording?


----------



## Malx

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Trios Op.70 No.2 and Op.97 "Archduke"*
> Alexander Melnikov (Fortepiano), Isabelle Faust (Violin) and Jean-Guihen Queyras (Cello)
> 
> A return to Beethoven's Chamber music with this pair of beautiful performances from an excellent trio of musicians. A little diversion from LVB's String Quartets.
> 
> Alexander Melnikov has impressed me his performances of the Violin Sonatas and Cello Sonatas with Faust and Queyras respectively. His recording of Shostakovich's Preludes & Fugues are outstanding.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Isabelle Faust - a phenomenal musician.
> 
> I know little about Jean-Guihen Queyras beyond these Beethoven works and the Schumann Trios/Concerto but I like what I have heard.


I too like Faust and Melnikov.
If you don't know much about Queyras I would strongly urge you to try his Bach cello suites.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-6th and 7th Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, The Water Goblin - Czech PO, MacKerras.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ligeti's Melodien (London Sinfonietta) from this (not mentioned on the sleeve).









and Lontano from this









but I couldn't resist listening to the whole of that CD. Benjamin's Palimpsests has quickly become a favourite but the whole CD works really well as a whole.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for tenor sax and orch,; for alto sax, piano, timpani and strings;...Sonata da Chiesa for soprano sax and organ. Bornkamp at al. (ottavo)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-4th Symphony and Haydn Variations.

Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Malx said:


> I too like Faust and Melnikov.
> If you don't know much about Queyras I would strongly urge you to try his Bach cello suites.
> 
> View attachment 107248


I'll look into this, thank you for the recommendation Malx :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

This is a great set.
And Gieseking is becoming a favorite pianist
along with Arrau, Kempff and Perahia


----------



## cpvniii

I realize i am late to your post.....however, this piece of music had me mesmerized. Remarkable performance and production. In this rushed and negative world, a cd like this is a blessing. Thank you for sharing this. Paul


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Audite: Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker - Live in Berlin - The Complete RIAS Recordings *
Disc 2:
- Mendelssohn - Overture to 'A Midsummer Night's Dream'
- Beethoven - Violin Concerto(Yehudi Menuhin - Violin)
- Bach - Orchestral Suite in D major

Recorded live 28-09-1947 (Mendelssohn & Beethoven) and 24-10-1948 (Bach).

Phenomenal performances indeed.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Piano Concertos 1 & 2. Badura-Skoda, S.Benda, Orch. della Svizzera Ital./ C. Benda (ASV)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final part of Beethoven's chamber works this evening.

As the final quartets were a crowning glory I tend to listen to them in order of composition rather than according to opus number. On this occasion I will listen to the _Große Fuge_ as a stand-alone work rather than factoring it into the 13th quartet at the expense of the re-written finale. I'm especially looking forward to the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ movement from op.132 - in fact, I might listen to that a second time as a stand-alone. 

String Quintet in C-minor op.104 - arr. of Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (orig. 1795 - arr. 1817):
_Fugue_ in D for string quintet op.137 (1817):



String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (1822-25):
String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132 (1823-25):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (1825-26):
_Große Fuge_ in B-flat for string quartet (original finale of op.130) op.133 (1825-26):
String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1825-26):
String Quartet no.16 in F major op.135 (1826):


----------



## Fredx2098

This is a bit simple, but extremely beautiful, emotional, and hypnotizing. I've listened to this several times already since discovering it yesterday, and it makes 20 minutes go by in a blink of an eye. I feel like music that doesn't try to hard to be interesting and exciting is the easiest to become immersed in.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is fantastic!!! 100th anniversary of The Rite of Spring from 2013.


----------



## Itullian

The Goldberg Variations


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Martin, Petite Concertante. From that EMI 2-CD which I can't find an image of. Looking through the Slonimsky Thesaurus while listening.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concert pour clavecin; Ballade pour trombone; Ballade pour piano. Jaccottet; Rosin; Benda, Orch. de Chambre de Lausanne/ Martin (Jacklin)


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Theresienmesse (Mass No. 12)*
Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra

This is another fabulous Mass from Haydn.


----------



## Rmathuln

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2










From (of course)


----------



## 13hm13

Barber fans: get it for Symph 2. Alsop/RSNO render the best performance I've heard.

Audiophiles: get it for Tony Faulkner's spectacular engineering.

If you want better _performance_ of Symph 1, get Zinman/BSO on Argo (1991 recording).


----------



## haydnguy

*Taneyev*

Carpe Diem String Quartet

String Quartets Nos. 2 and 4


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Berlioz: Overtures & Queen Mab Scherzo

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rmathuln

Chopin: Mazurkas Op. 24









From:










Schubert: Impromptu D899 No. 4










Schubert: String Quartet No. 09 in G minor D173









From:


----------



## Rogerx

Andrei Gavrilov (piano) performing; Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817


----------



## bachstreet boys

Danish String Quartet: Beethoven Quartet No.12 in E-flat major, op. 127 (Single from forthcoming album)


----------



## Fredx2098

I love this. One of his earlier pieces when he started precisely composing things. I feel like you either love him or you hate him.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## jim prideaux

Jean Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies.

Berglund conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Voytek Proniewicz & Adam Roszkowski (violins) & Jan Roszkowski (cello) performing; Karol Józef Lipiński: String Trios, Op. 8 and Op. 12.


----------



## Enthusiast

It may seem a strange way to spend a morning but I'm just at the stage with this piece that I really enjoy it - rather than merely being intrigued and fascinated - and its strange but all the rather alien sounds no longer sound alien. In a way I miss that but luckily the music is great!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff part one - orchestral works.

There's some very interesting material here, going through a 20-year gamut consisting of youthful Late Romantic-era lyricism (1st PC, which, to these ears, also contains references to Wagner's _Nibelung Forging_ motif), strains of exotica and/or expressionist violence (the Mayan ballet _Ogelala_ and the 1st symphony), _a la mode_ jazz flourishes (2nd PC and 2nd symphony) and finally arriving at a more austere neoclassic style when the political mood in the mid-30s was darkening (3rd symphony), thus mirroring a trajectory not exactly dissimilar to that of Schulhoff's near-contemporary Paul Hindemith (the two composers were born within 18 months of each other).

Concerto for piano and orchestra op.11 (1913):
Concerto for piano and small orchestra op.43 (1923):



_Ogelala_ - _balletmysterium nach einem antik-mexikanischen Original_ in ten scenes (1922-24):



Symphony no.1 (1924-25):
Symphony no.2 (1932):
Symphony no.3 (1935):


----------



## Andolink

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 9 in D minor_
Vienna Philharmonic/Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## hpowders

Malx said:


> I too like Faust and Melnikov.
> If you don't know much about Queyras I would strongly urge you to try his Bach cello suites.
> 
> View attachment 107248


Yes. Queyras and Ma (his first) are my Bach Suite favorites. Both terrific!


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan, George Szell conducting: Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56* /Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102.

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano),

Berliner Philharmoniker*, Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Steven Osborne (piano) performing; Rachmaninov: Études-tableaux.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## deprofundis

I receiived in the post an LP of 1974, a german import of (dramatic drum rolls) *Peter Abelard*, wwhat an incredible vynil mint like new, i would like to thank the frenchman who sent me this from is country he did a discount for me,this is real neat.


----------



## sonance

before: Boris Blacher (orchestral works):
Concertante Musik – Cello Concerto – Orchesterfantasie – Concert Overture – “Hamlet”. Symphonic Poem.
Ramon Jaffé, cello; Staatsorchester Frankfurt (Oder)/dirl. Nikos Athinäos (CD label: signum)

now: Boris Blacher (orchestral works):
Symphony – Violin Concerto – Poème (for large orchestra)
Kolja Blacher, violin; Philharmonisches Orchester Frankfurt (Oder)/dir. Nikos Athinäos (CD label: signum)


----------



## Judith

Over the last two days been listening to 

Sibelius Symphony no 6
Sir John Barbirolli
Halle Orchestra

from Sibelius Box Set

Twitter recommendation and I was impressed. 


Bruckner Symphony no 9
Riccardo Muti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

My favourite Bruckner Symphony


Bruckner Symphony no 1
Riccardo Chailly
German Symphony Orchestra of Berlin

from Bruckner Box Set

Another Twitter recommendation. Challenging but feel that if I listen to it a few times, will get easier


Tchaikovsky Symphony no 3 (Polish)
Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra

from Tchaikovsky Box Set

Although not very familiar with this symphony, heard final movement being played on radio and loved it.


----------



## Itullian

Very nice set.
Very good sound.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Very nice set.
> Very good sound.


That is a great set, which brings out the dance character of the pieces to an extraordinary extent! Love it.


----------



## Guest

Can't seem to get past Faure piano music. Barcarolles now. Beautiful tone poems. Only the first one reminds me of something a gondola pilot could sing. Have listened to he first five so far. Stott.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Nono


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (hänssler)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 1*
Concerto Koln, recommended by Pugg

This is 10 minutes of string bliss. I tried No. 12 also, which is good but not up to this level.


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing 
and great sound.
He really brings out the dreamlike qualities
of these works.


----------



## bharbeke

*California Guitar Trio: Masterworks*

This is a guitar trio covering some of the best of the classical genre. I'll keep on saying it, Schubert's Ave Maria sounds amazing no matter what instrumentation is used for it. Bach's Toccata and Fugue and Rossini's William Tell Overture are others that sound unexpectedly great here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Concerti Grossi Op. 6*

I'm a sucker for box sets, and this one is a lot of fun, Corelli's complete works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rmathuln said:


> From (of course)


I could have gotten that 60% off at a Barnes and Noble sale, but I only thought of it five minutes after the sale ended. AARGH! Please tell me you hate it. (Feel free to lie.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Andolink said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 9 in D minor_
> Vienna Philharmonic/Carlo Maria Giulini


Every Bruckner fan needs to hear this one at least once.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Here are a few things I've been listening to lately:


----------



## Judith

Andolink said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 9 in D minor_
> Vienna Philharmonic/Carlo Maria Giulini
> 
> View attachment 107269


My favourite Bruckner Symphony


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chamber Music with Flute--Epitaphe de Jean Harlow; Trio for two flutes and clarinet...--. Ruhland, Tal, Mitglieder des Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart des SWR (hänssler)


----------



## philoctetes

The Resurrection of Fred the Cat


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again!!! This actually makes me cry  It's a reconstruction of the original ballet from 1913. Wild and furious! Reading about the premiere and imagining it with this video makes me very emotional


----------



## Merl

Over the past few days a shedload of Sibelius. First symphonies 3, 5 & 6 from Storgard's cycle and the 4th and 7th from Oramo's set. Im enjoying my Sibelius at the moment.

For me, both sets have their merits and Storgard's 6th and Oramo's 7th are terrific.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to the impromptus from this great set.
Outstanding sound , 24 bit remaster.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Double Concerto and 2nd Symphony.

Nikolitch, Hugh, Haitink and the LSO.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moved on to more of the Welsh composer, Daniel Jones. Really a wonderful composer who has been lost to obscurity for no good reason. I'd love to see a company like Chandos or even Naxos record the complete cycle of his 13 symphonies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> I could have gotten that 60% off at a Barnes and Noble sale, but I only thought of it five minutes after the sale ended. AARGH! Please tell me you hate it. (Feel free to lie.)


That stinks!!!! Have listened to a dozen discs out of mine so far and it's just so fantastic to have all these classic recordings. Everything is such a high standard!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you like mystical ethereal music than you should try the Welsh composer William Matthias' symphonies. Really nice stuff!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: works for Cello, 'Chansons bretonnes'; cello sonata. Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)

Koechlin: choeurs et mélodies. Calliope--Régine Théodoresco, Voix de femme (timpani)

Caplet, Debussy, Renié, Schmitt: works for voice, harp and strings. Bonnet, Chatron, Quatuor Elias (ambreisie)


----------



## Rmathuln

Mozart Sym. #39
Good old stand-by recording. Never tire of hearing it.


----------



## starthrower

Enchanting and romantic ballet score. After several listens it still satisfies.


----------



## deprofundis

Goodnight folks, tonight , im having a quite decent platter of ars antiqua whit a re-visited of my Pierre Abélard
(also know as Peter Abelard mostly) .Whit my newly aquired Lp used import mint like new from Germany (refflexe label)1974 release.
Studio der Fruhen Musik, whit Planctus Jeptha & planctus David on be side, the sleeve beautyful, the sound is amazzing(keeper)
, than i listen to Abelard on Herald label called Hymns & sequences for Heloise, a wonderful album i have it in cd annd mp3
Now im listening to Bayard offering of kniight Abelard

Thanks for reading, take care , love you guys :tiphat:


----------



## Rmathuln

Shostakovich Symphony #9


----------



## Rmathuln

Schubert Symphony No. 6

NDRSO 1958


----------



## Rmathuln

Schubert Mass No. 6










FROM


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich* (1906-1975)

Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Rogerx

Schweizer Blaeserensemble performing; Ferdinand Ries: Wind Notturni & Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat


----------



## Itullian

The Razumovskys from this great set.


----------



## philoctetes

Slide picking a veena


----------



## KenOC

My wife is listening to Shostakovich Symphony #10 in the living room, not sure what performance. Surely the greatest symphony of the century.

Added: She says it's Petrenko.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## Fredx2098

Listening to Max Richter's Sleep (the full version, the wrong way since I'm awake). It's very pleasant and relaxing. It reminds me a bit of Arvo Part's music. There's a one-second pulse that's been going on for 35 minutes now (out of 8.5 hours, sheesh). In concept it seems like it would be boring (it's quite repetitive), but it's holding my attention well, it's very hypnotizing and it's making time fly. As I type this, the pulse just ended around 38 minutes and the theme has changed. Loving it.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter) etc.

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben choir.


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
> .


I listened to this yesterday, while reading bible (I am not a Christian, but I own one). Bach took Chapter 26 and 27 of the Matthew Gospel and made it into music. Great work. I am starting to like it more than the Mass in B minor.

I also listened to parts of Götterdämmerung


----------



## Enthusiast

The first work by Grisey that I heard. I loved it from the start for some reason. I listen to it regularly.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting:Janáček: Glagolitic Mass/ Sinfonietta, JW 6 / 18/ Taras Bulba/ The Fiddler's Child, JW 6 / 14

Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Andolink

*Usko Meriläinen* (1930-2004): piano works


----------



## Andolink

*Dietrich Buxtehude* (1637-1707)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff part two this afternoon - piano music and songs.

The first disc presents the composer in more conventionally 'serious' mode with his sonatas and suites, whereas the second focuses on his liking for jazz forms. All bar the collection of folksongs on the third disc here date from Schulhoff's early years and largely follow in the _fin de siècle_ Austro-German _lieder_ tradition of Strauss, Brahms, Schoenberg and Zemlinsky.

Piano Sonata no.1 (1924)
Piano Suite no.2 (1925):
Piano Suite no.3 (1926):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1926):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1927):



_Fünf Pittoresken_ op.31 (1919):
_Partita für Klavier_ (1922):
_Cinq études de jazz_ (1926):
_Hot Music - Zehn synkopierten Etüden_ (1928):
_Suite dansante en Jazz_ (1931):



_Drei Lieder_ op.14 [Texts: Cäsar Flaischlen/Otto Falckenburg/Friedrich Adler] (1911):
_Drei Lieder aus der Sammlung Das Lied vom Kinde' (Three Songs from the Collection 'Song from the Child')_ op.18 [Texts: Gustav Falke/Anna Ritter/Theodor Storm] (1911):
_(9) Lieder nach Gedichten aus 'Die Garbe' (Nine Songs to the Verse from 'The Bundle')_ [Texts: Hans Steiger] (1912-13): 
_Drei Stimmungsbilder (Three Mood Pictures)_ for soprano, violin and piano op.12 [Texts: Hans Steiger] (1913):
_Drei Lieder_ op.15 [Texts: Oscar Wilde] (1914):
_(15) Volkslieder und Tänze aus Schlesisch-Teschen (Folksongs and Dances from the Tesínsko Region)_ [Texts: Folk sources] (1936):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Again!!! This actually makes me cry  It's a reconstruction of the original ballet from 1913. Wild and furious! Reading about the premiere and imagining it with this video makes me very emotional


The costumes are fantastic - for this particular work I'm of the opinion that any sartorial deviation from the original just won't do.


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Aroldo*


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Kantorow conducting, Martin Fröst performing; Weber :Clarinet Concertos & Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J. 182 (arr. for clarinet and strings).


----------



## Enthusiast

Murail - quite a feast of his music









and now half way through this


----------



## Vasks

*Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 (Muti/EMI)*


----------



## Eramire156

*César Franck
Violin Sonata in a major

Dmitri Shostakovich 
Violin Sonata, op.134*









_*Sergey Khachatryan
Lusine Khactatryan*_


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

They start off rather dry and understated - seemingly typical atonal fare - but, as seems the norm with Maderna, you find yourself listening to really inspired music.


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
The Complete Solo Piano Music vol.1*









*Howard Shelley*


----------



## jim prideaux

Prague a week on Monday, so........

Kubelik and the Czech P.O.-Smetana's Ma Vlast (1990 Supraphon).

the conductor returns to his homeland and celebrates!


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Missa Sanctae Caeciliae_


----------



## Sonata

A trio of lesser known composers for me:

1) *Clara Schumann: Piano works*









2)* Joachim Raff: Violin concerto #1, suite for solo violin and orchestra, La Fee' D'amour*









3) *Louise Farrenc: Symphonies*









Delightful and engaging works, all. I will be listening to more from each of these composers in the future


----------



## Flavius

Martin: In Terra Pax; Et la Vie L'Emporta. Perrer, Huttenllocher, Ensemble Vocal et Instru. de Lausanne; Okada, Huttenlocher...Choeur et Orch. de la Fondation Gulbenkian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I tried for 10 minutes to listen to new metal albums out today, but...Stravinsky and the Rite of Spring again  LOVE IT!!! It's so metal \m/


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 7 from this set


----------



## Itullian

Symphony/Piano transcriptions 1 and 2 today.
Excellent.


----------



## Eramire156

*By happenstance*



Enthusiast said:


> Bruckner 7 from this set
> 
> View attachment 107323


also listening to

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 7*









*Eugen Jochum
Orchestre National de France*


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Lipovsek, ORF-Sym./ Zagrosek (Orfeo)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Acadm de Genève/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## Sonata

*Martinu: Spalicek Suites and Rhapsody-Concerto*


----------



## distantprommer

Arrived in London yesterday.

We attempted to listen to the Prom last night on BBC 3, but fell asleep halfway through. Jet lag and all. Fortunately, iPlayer allows us to catch up later.

It was:

Verdi's mighty Requiem is an "opera in church vestments" a work full of musical fire and drama. Andres Orozco-Estrada conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra and an international team of soloists including soprano Lisa Davidsen and mezzo Dame Sarah Connolly.









Prom 64: Verdi Requiem

*Giuseppe Verdi-* Requiem

Dame Sarah Connolly, mezzo-soprano
Lise Davidsen, soprano
Dmytro Popov, tenor
Tomasz Konieczny, bass

London Philharmonic Choir

London Philharmonic Orchestra - Andrés Orozco‐Estrada


----------



## distantprommer

Attending the Proms this evening. There are two. Right now in between both; Just finished:

Prom 65: Stravinsky, Ravel & Berio

*Maurice Ravel-* La valse(13 mins)
*Luciano Berio-* Sinfonia
*Igor Stravinsky-* The Rite of Spring

London Voices- ensemble
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov

Semyon Bychkov and the BBC SO present three 20th-century classics. The primal rhythms of Stravinsky's ballet The Rite of Spring meet ballroom sophistication in Ravel's La Valse, while Berio's Sinfonia is a gorgeous patchwork of musical fragments.








_Semyon Bychkov_


----------



## distantprommer

About to start soon:

Prom 65a: Youssou Ndour & Le Super Étoile de Dakar

Senegalese cultural icon Youssou Ndour makes his Proms debut in a special late-night appearance. This largely acoustic performance spotlights Ndour's characteristic soaring vocals and the smooth instrumental colours brought to life by his group Le Super Étoile de Dakar.

Youssou N'Dour & Le Super Étoile


----------



## distantprommer

Tomorrow will be the first of the big ones for which we came.

Prom 66: Berlin Philharmonic & Kirill Petrenko with Yuja Wang.

Full of expectations.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to 3 and 4.
Excellent set which also includes his only opera, Maskarade, which
is very good.


----------



## Kieran

Wolfie piano trios, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, on Naxos. These are wonderful tour de force works, laden down with melodies and gorgeous instrumental interplay.

Before this, I enjoyed the Balanescu Quartet performing music by Kraftwerk, a strange but highly attractive alliance...


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Piano Concertos no. 19 and 20.

Perahia and the ECO.

.....having spent so much time with Brahms, Dvorak etc recently this is a little like palette cleansing!


----------



## Malx

distantprommer said:


> Attending the Proms this evening. There are two. Right now in between both; Just finished:
> 
> Prom 65: Stravinsky, Ravel & Berio
> 
> *Maurice Ravel-* La valse(13 mins)
> *Luciano Berio-* Sinfonia
> *Igor Stravinsky-* The Rite of Spring
> 
> London Voices- ensemble
> BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov
> 
> Semyon Bychkov and the BBC SO present three 20th-century classics. The primal rhythms of Stravinsky's ballet The Rite of Spring meet ballroom sophistication in Ravel's La Valse, while Berio's Sinfonia is a gorgeous patchwork of musical fragments.
> 
> View attachment 107326
> 
> _Semyon Bychkov_


Glad to see you made it over safely DP.
I'm interested to hear what you thought of the Berio piece.


----------



## Malx

Two days of long working hours curtailed my listening the last couple of evenings however, albeit with a later than normal start, the weekends listening starts with:

J S Bach, 4 Toccatas from the boxed set I am just falling in love with:









Next - Ferruccio Busoni, Violin Concerto - Renaud Capucon, Orchestra della Svizzera italiana, Alexander Vedernikov.
from the last Lugano box.









Ending the first batch of discs this evening:

Othmar Schoek, Concerto for Cello and String Orchestra - Cristian Poltera, Malmo SO, Tuomas Ollila.


----------



## xankl

This recent addition to my library is a beautiful match for a sunny spring morning...


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2---Images, Masques, Reverie, 2 Arebesques, 5 Etudes Book 1, Berceuse heroique, Pour le piano


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Cello Sonata. Bruns, Ishay (hánssler)


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back in town, and recovering from jet lag. I was up very early this morning and I overdosed on Beethoven today.

All Beethoven all day today

Piano Sonatas 1, 4 (Grand Sonata), 5 and 8 (Pathetique). Some months ago someone here recommended to me this set. I've been listening via Spotify and really enjoying these sonatas. I admit I'm fairly unfamiliar with solo piano music.









Violin sonatas 9 & 5









String Quartets 7, 10, 8 and 9









Symphonies 1, 2, 3 & 4









Piano Concertos 4&5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 9, Op. 59, No. 3*

I acquired this set for the C# minor quartet, and so far, that one is the only disappointment. The Rasomovsky is great.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues. Ashkenazy. Committed interpretation.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 33 from this wonderful set.
I love this playing.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Mélodies et Oe uvres pour choeur de femmes. Calliope--Théodoresco, Voix de femmes. Jouve/ Théodoresco (timpani)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 30, completed by M. Stadler, K 385c/403*
Nora Chastain, Friedemann Rieger

This is an excellent sonata and performance, particularly for the piano.


----------



## deprofundis

currently listening to the works of Lassus i neglect, i dont get it i mean i have so mutch albums of Lassus yet i neglect him for a while, shame on me, tonight im listening to 6 hours + marathon of Lassus.


----------



## Captainnumber36

gould plays bach


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor/ Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann *Dichterliebe op.48
*Schubert/Beethoven: *Lieder

Fritz Wunderlich, Tenor
Hubert Giesen, Piano


----------



## Rmathuln

*Erik Satie*
Page Mystiques
Nocturnes
Véritables préludes flaques
Descriptions automatiques


----------



## Rmathuln

*Debussy*
Estampes
1990 digital remaster


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Bäumer conducting; Bruch: Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra.

Antje Weithaas (violin)

NDR Radiophilharmonie.


----------



## Rogerx

István Kertész conducting; Rossini: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Belcea Quartet and Till Fellner (piano) performing; Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Prague a week on Monday, so........
> 
> Kubelik and the Czech P.O.-Smetana's Ma Vlast (1990 Supraphon).
> 
> the conductor returns to his homeland and celebrates!


again, this is something special!


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Ticciati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 109 & 110 - Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Dausgaard conducting; Schumann - Symphony No. 1 & Overtures

Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the day*

*Pyotr Tchaikovsky 
Serenade for Strings in C major
Symphony no.6 in B minor*









*Ferenc Fricsay 
RIAS Symphonie Orchester Berlin
Radio Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Nikolaus Brass: Songlines (for solo strings)
Helge Slaatto, violin; Klaus-Peter Werani, viola; Erik Borgir, cello; Frank Reinecke, double bass
(label: neos)
This time I liked the pieces much better than last time. Sometimes there is the impression of an almost inaudible “exhaling” of the strings, fading, the music turning inwards. An incredible fragility. – Maybe next time I’ll appreciate the works even more..

also earlier: 
Isang Yun: (a) Violin Concerto no. 1; (b) Duetto Concertante
(a) Hansheinz Schneeberger, violin, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester/dir. Spiros Argiris
(b) Ingo Goritzki, oboe, English horn; Johannes Goritzki, cello; Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss/dir. Johannes Goritzki
(label: ambiente)

now: Sonata Ebraica
Works for viola and piano by Aaron Yalom; Frank Levy, Ernst Levy, Graham Waterhouse
Hana Gubenko, viola; Timon Altwegg, piano
(label: guild)


----------



## Rogerx

Camerata Bachiensis performing; Telemann and Molter: Flute and Oboe Quartets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff part three of three - chamber and ensemble works.

_Melody_ for violin and piano (1903):
_Suite_ for violin and piano op.1 (1911 or 1912):
Violin Sonata no.1 op.7 (comp. by 1913):
Violin Sonata no.2 (1927):
Sonata for solo violin (1927):



String Quartet in G [_no. 0_] op.25 (1918):
String Sextet (1920-24):
Duo for violin and cello (1925):



_Suite_ for chamber orchestra [with spoken prelude] op.37 (1921):
Selections from the stage music to _Le bourgeois gentilhomme_ after Molière (1926): 
_Tango_ from _Partita_ for piano - arr. for ensemble by Geert van Keulen (orig. 1922):
_Tango_ from _Cinq Études de jazz_ for piano - arr. for ensemble by Geert van Keulen (orig. 1926):
_Tango_ from _Esquisses de jazz_ for piano - arr. for ensemble by Geert van Keulen (orig. 1927):
Concerto for string quartet and wind instruments (1930):


----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Romeo and Juliet Overture (Schneider/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Reminiscenes de Don Juan (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Respighi - Brazilian Impressions (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Sym. No. 43 'Mercury' *
Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica
Series produced by the late great *James Mallinson*


----------



## Andolink

*A. Vivaldi*: various concerti


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 'Classical'*
Carlo Maria Giulini
Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 4 and then 6 ...

















I seem to be in one of my rare really enjoying Bruckner moods.


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch. Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau, Moore (DG)


----------



## Itullian

This guy is great!
Virtuosity plus warmth.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Barraque (1928-1973): Piano sonata.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Aho: Symphony No. 7. Vanska/Lahti. Fun and intriguing. Worth a listen.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone, i just purchased the following of* Huelgas ensemble the music print of christophe plantin*, this is SO marveleous ,whit a selection of classical composer of greatnes..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 3*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the really good recordings of Bruckner 8.


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann:
Humoreske Op.20
Studien für den Pedalflügel Op.56
Gesänge der Frühe Op.133
Piotr Anderszewski


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHAIRMAN DANCES
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Eramire156

*Just tuned in, to the Proms*

*Franz Schmidt
Symphony no. 4*









*Kirill Petrenko
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Sonate de Camera a tre, Opus II*


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Violin Concertos nos 3 & 4 - Orchestra of The Age of Enlightenment, Monica Huggett (violin & director).

Not works I have a great affinity with, but when I do give them an airing these are the recordings I tend to choose.


----------



## Polyphemus

Just digging into the vaults and came up with :-








Great stuff. Chaillys Franck is so exciting. Muti's Tchaikovsky is of a very high standard and still sounds very good.









And now for something completely different, new to me, very impressed with this ladys work will have to explore further. Anybody able to suggest wher to go next.


----------



## deprofundis

Ah.. wonderful people of talk classical, for you .. yes you , i have the privilege to introduce you to one heck of a troubadours album,

Conducted by Joel Cohen(generic jewish name like john smith or eric tremblay), but not generic in skills , talents and excellence, we have here a marveleous ars vetus compilation of anonymeous composers, botth very good in instrumental andvocall for thhat mather, the album is caalled Lo gai Saber it's on the label erato.. Sutch a pretty magical rendition (keeper approved by deprofundis) i download it for 6$ buck on itune woaw what a deal what an album, im speechless!


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Cello Concerto - Jean-Guihen Queyras, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Sym. #6*
Eugen Jochum , Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Itullian

A couple of late sonatas.


----------



## distantprommer

Just returned to the hotel after a great concert...

Prom 66: Berlin Philharmonic & Kirill Petrenko (I)

A landmark concert with the Berlin Philharmonic performing for the first time in London under its new Chief Conductor Designate, Kirill Petrenko. 'In this work Mahler's spirit is resurrected,' said a colleague of Franz Schmidt's Fourth Symphony, a piece whose Romantic character is charged with the grief of personal loss. Dynamic pianist Yuja Wang is the soloist in Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto, with its explosive closing battle of wills between soloist and orchestra.

*Paul Dukas-* La Péri - Fanfare
*Sergei Prokofiev-* Piano Concerto No 3 in C major
*Franz Schmidt-* Symphony No 4 in C major

Yuja Wang, piano

Berliner Philharmoniker - Kirill Petrenko

It is amazing how Kirill Petrenko has already stamped his influence on this orchestra. It sounds quite different than it did under Simon Rattle in a most positive way. 
Believe it or not, this is the first time we have seen Yuja Wang live. Our expectations were very high, and truth be told, they were exceeded.








_Yuja Wang_


----------



## distantprommer

Tomorrow there are two Proms. More expectations to be met; 

Prom 67: Andris Nelsons conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra
perfoming my favourite Mahler symphony, the third.

and

Prom 68: Berlin Philharmonic & Kirill Petrenko (II)
with Strauss and Beethoven.


----------



## Itullian

'Razumovsky' no.3, 'Harp'


----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo, organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela, guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> Ah.. wonderful people of talk classical, for you .. yes you , i have the privilege to introduce you to one heck of a troubadours album,
> 
> Conducted by Joel Cohen(generic jewish name like john smith or eric tremblay), but not generic in skills , talents and excellence, we have here a marveleous ars vetus compilation of anonymeous composers, botth  very good in instrumental andvocall for thhat mather, the album is caalled Lo gai Saber it's on the label erato.. Sutch a pretty magical rendition (keeper approved by deprofundis) i download it for 6$ buck on itune woaw what a deal what an album, im speechless!


He has an extensive discography that is simply remarkable.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO PARADISE
_English Choral Music for The Journey_
*Tallis - Parsons - Britten - Byrd - Sheppard - Bennett - Tavener - Holst - Harris - Howells - Plainchant*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Glenn Gould Plays Bach" - A Boxset


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas 25-31*
Ekaterina Derzhavina

Disc 5 from


----------



## WVdave

Otto Klemperer, The Philharmonia Orchestra
A Wagner Program, Angel Records ‎- 35947 
Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1963.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting: Handel: Water Music.
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*
Jascha Heifetz
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Münch


----------



## Rogerx

Yggdrasil Quartet performing; Berwald - The Complete String Quartets

Nos 1-2-3.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Britten:**
Russian Funeral
Matnées musicales
Soirées musicales*

CD number 6 from this box


----------



## senza sordino

Martinu day here today. He is a composer I know little about. I have heard precious little of his music, so I thought today I will change that. All from Spotify, all Bohuslav Martinu

Symphony no 1, Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani 









Concerto no 2 for two violins, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and orchestra, Concerto for two pianos. I really enjoyed this disk









Piano Trios 1, 2 & 3, Five Bagatelles









The Epic of Gilgamesh (in English)









Symphony no 6









I really enjoyed listening to all of this music, much of it for the first time. I need to listen to all the symphonies, and listen again to the double concerti and The Epic of Gilgamesh. I should consider adding some Martinu to my collection of CDs


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Riccardo Muti conducting: Handel: Water Music.
> Berliner Philharmoniker


i really triple like!


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mozart: Overture to Le Nozze di Figaro & Symphonies Nos. 39 & 41

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rmathuln said:


> *Haydn: Piano Sonatas 25-31*
> Ekaterina Derzhavina
> 
> Disc 5 from


I just put the final disc of this on. I want Brendels box too!


----------



## Rogerx

John Nelson conducting; Berlioz: Les Troyens

Joyce DiDonato (Didon), Michael Spyres (Énée), Marie-Nicole Lemieux (Cassandre), Orchestre et Choeur philharmonique de Strasbourg, Badischer Staatsopernchor, Choeur de l'Opéra du Rhin.


----------



## Jacck

Antonín Dvořák: Vanda


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> John Nelson conducting; Berlioz: Les Troyens
> 
> Joyce DiDonato (Didon), Michael Spyres (Énée), Marie-Nicole Lemieux (Cassandre), Orchestre et Choeur philharmonique de Strasbourg, Badischer Staatsopernchor, Choeur de l'Opéra du Rhin.


I have the Davis (LSO live) & Dutoit recordings which I am hopeful is all I will ever need for this work BUT I am intrigued to hear what you think of this new recording.


----------



## Malx

Kalevi Aho, Symphony No 7 - Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.

For the Saturday Symphony Tradition.


----------



## Enthusiast

Elgar's Violin Concerto in a justifiably (to say the least) famous recording of a young Menuhin. The Enigma Variations was pretty good as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I have the Davis (LSO live) & Dutoit recordings which I am hopeful is all I will ever need for this work BUT I am intrigued to hear what you think of this new recording.


If they both makes you happy, don't buy this one, that said, I love this one, DiDonato is in glorious voice and the rest of the cast are very well. Bearing in mind it's a life recording. Compared with the Davis, I do think, that and this is _very personal_ he ( Davis) did understand the work better. The first recoding, I haven't heard for a long time as I only have the L.P box. The second recording has the glorious voice of Hepper, very good at time of recording. As said before, you don't need to buy this one but, if the work is amongst your favourites....... perhaps on the Christmas wish-list .


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Tchaikovsky & Medtner - First Piano Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another large-ish scale listening schedule over the next few days - Max Reger's chamber works, which he wrote more of than anything else unless one adds his piano and organ output together. There are over 20 discs to go through here, but this still only accounts for less than a third of Reger's complete output - a remarkable amount of music from a man whose career spanned barely 25 years. Anyway, less of the waffle - here's part one...

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890):
Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):










Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):



Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.28 (1898):










Sonatas nos. 1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):


----------



## Taggart

Biber Missa Salisburgensis disc 10 of










Good enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting: Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

I was indifferent to Debussy's orchestral music until I encountered Jean Martinon's conducting. I don't know exactly what he's doing that's so different, but whatever it is, it's made the difference for me.

(Interesting factoid: apparently Humphrey Bogart's favorite composers were Bach and Debussy. So the question is, what was he really wanting Sam to play again?)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 6 in a major_
Bavarian State Orchestra/Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Bruckner ...


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Previn conducting; Dvorák: Cello Concerto; Silent Woods, etc

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet in A Minor, Op. 132*


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> If they both makes you happy, don't buy this one, that said, I love this one, DiDonato is in glorious voice and the rest of the cast are very well. Bearing in mind it's a life recording. Compared with the Davis, I do think, that and this is _very personal_ he ( Davis) did understand the work better. The first recoding, I haven't heard for a long time as I only have the L.P box. The second recording has the glorious voice of Hepper, very good at time of recording. As said before, you don't need to buy this one but, if the work is amongst your favourites....... perhaps on the Christmas wish-list .


Thanks for your considered comments Rogerx - I do like this opera but doubt if I need another set.


----------



## Enthusiast

After so much Bruckner - greatly enjoyed - I needed something quite different. This served very well.


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Piano Concerto in G - Martha Argerich, Orchestra della Svizzera italiana, Alexander Vedernikov.

More from the 2016 Lugano box:


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## Itullian

Preludes Books 1 and 2
from this great set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger's chamber works part two this evening.

Clarinet Sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):



String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901):










Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):



Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):


----------



## eljr

Yo-Yo Ma
Six Evolutions: Bach Cello Suites

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

One thing leads to another.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello im listening to a lastest purchased, from a recommandation off fellows talk classical menber cZECH republic, thank you buddy , this musician is incredible for flute indeed: Jacob Van Eyck, excellent!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Sticking with French music this morning.
If you like Ravel, you should hear this.


----------



## Malx

Via Spotify but soon to be added to my collection:

Phillipe Schoeller, 'The eyes of the Wind' (Cello Concerto) - Jean Guihen Queyras, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Alexander Briger.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.7*









*Paul Hindemith 
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR*

Recorded 24 June 1958


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air (a mother-daughter-project)_
*Marthe Perl - Irish Traditional - Antonio Soler - Michel Farinel - Marin Marais - Tobias Hume - Richard Sumarte - John Dowland - Thomas Ford - Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 78. Buckel, Töpper, van Kestern, Engen, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Itullian

Symphony number 3, "Eroica"
from this excellent set.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Cello Sonatas op.69 & 102*









*Mischa Maisky
Martha Argerich*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've enjoyed listening to so-called "spectral" music by Gerard Grisey and Tristan Murail. Now it's Hilda Paredes, but don't know what to call her music. Not so easy in hearing different modern music, except minimalism...


----------



## Malx

A rare listen to some opera for me this evening:

Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro Act I - Soloists, Collegium Vocale Gent, Concerto Koln, Rene Jacobs.


----------



## Itullian

Time for some Rosalyn.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

An antidote for tension


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Hogwood and the AAM.


----------



## Manxfeeder

philoctetes said:


> An antidote for tension


Oh, my. I guess that would be. I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas, Opus 3, Nos. 10-12*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Bruno Walter cond.










Korean made as found in this now OOP boxed set


----------



## Itullian

A couple of the Paris symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, String Quintet*


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today, back to back, very much a highlight of the season. No disappointments and much revelation. There is indeed a very big chasm between a very good orchestra / conductor pairing compared to a superb one. This was made very clear today.

First up;

Prom 67: Andris Nelsons conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Gustav Mahler-* Symphony No 3 in D minor

Susan Graham, mezzo-soprano

CBSO Chorus
CBSO Youth Chorus

Boston Symphony Orchestra - Andris Nelsons

A weekend of starry international orchestras continued with the Boston Symphony Orchestra and its Music Director Andris Nelsons. They brought with them another American star, mezzo-soprano Susan Graham, as soloist in Mahler's Third Symphony, which is top of my favourites. This is the third live Mahler three I have attended at the Proms in the last 4 years.








_Andris Nelsons_


----------



## distantprommer

A few hours later it was time for the second of two concerts by the Berlin Philharmonis;

Prom 68: Berlin Philharmonic & Kirill Petrenko (II)

*Richard Strauss-* Don Juan
………… ………Death and Transfiguration
*Ludwig van Beethoven-* Symphony No 7 in A major

Berliner Philharmoniker - Kirill Petrenko

For their second concert, the Berliner Philharmoniker and its Music Director Designate Kirill Petrenko paied two of the 19th century's greatest symphonic poems with Beethoven's much-loved Seventh Symphony.








_Kirill Petrenko._


----------



## distantprommer

Regarding today's Proms.

The Berlin Philharmonic have in Kirill Petrenko a star music director. At the end of today's concert, the audience in the Royal Albert Hall went wild. I have rarely witnessed such a long and sustained applause. It was deserved fully. This concert must now rank as the one of the best of the season. The Beethoven was extraordinary, on par with that of Theodor Currentzis earlier. The orchestra is already entirely that of Petrenko, even though he is still Music Director designate, such is his incredible influence. I think we can expect great things in the future. His conducting style is unique. Not a dancer but very much an arm waver which generates immediate and electrifying results from the musicians. Superb.

Earlier the Boston Symphony under Andris Nelsons produced a Mahler 3rd symphony that, in comparison, one could qualify as very good, but no more. In 2014 The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra came to the Proms with Alan Gilbert replacing Riccardo Chailly on short notice. Unfortunatel, Gilbert was not up to the task.
In 2016 it was the turn of Bernard Haitink and the LSO. Haitink owns the Mahler third, and the performance was the best I have heard live anywhere. It must be said I have heard dozens of live Mahler third performances. 

Tomorrow, Boston returns to the RAH to perform the Shostkovich 4th symphony. I consider it to be his absolute masterpiece. I have not heard that many live performances of the fourth. The best so far was a few years ago in Washington DC with Vassily Petrenko conducting (another Petrenko, no relation). Let us hope Nelsons can inspire the orchestra.

Edit; I forgot to mention Susan Graham, the mezzo soprano in the Mahler third symphony. Her singing was the best thing of the performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book II*

Michelangeli live in Stuttgart in 1982, as evidenced by the coughing. Nicely done despite the coughing.


----------



## Buxtehude

Today I started out listening to Miles Davis Someday My Prince Will Come

Then I put on Vaughan Williams London Symphony and Tallis Fantasia

Which led me to look up Josef Holbrooke and explore him.

Then I wanted a change and put on a Richard Stoltzmann solo CD (a little cheesy, but it ended in New York Counterpoint, so...

I just finished watching (just as important as hearing) Music for 18 Musicians for the first time. Now I need to learn about Steve Reich

What a day!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Symphony No. 88*

New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein cond.










From the Symphony Edition










Leonard Bernstein Symphony Edition

PS : I recall seeing a Japan blurb about this box being reissued to coincide with the new Vocal Works box, which completes the trio containing all of his Columbia recordings for the 100th birthday year.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius - String Quartets


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor Op. 80*
David Oistrakh , Sviatoslav Richter
Recorded live 1972


CD #26 FROM:


----------



## WVdave

Haydn; Symphony No. 94 In G "Surprise", Symphony No. 104 In D "London"
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/André Previn 
Angel Records ‎- SZ-37575, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1980.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)and conducting; Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Iona Brown conducting; Bach: Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Triple Concerto

Gordan Nikolitch (violin), Tim Hugh (cello) & Lars Vogt (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Truls Mørk (cello) & Kathy Stott (piano) performing; Chopin - Cello sonata & Transcriptions for cello & piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger's chamber works part three this afternoon.

String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):



_Tarantella_ in G-minor for clarinet and piano (1901 or 1902):
_Albumblatt_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano WoO (1902):
_Allegretto grazioso_ in A for flute and piano WoO (1902):
_Serenade_ no.1 in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):










_String Trio_ no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):



_Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoO (1901):
_Caprice_ and _Kleine Romanze_ for cello and piano op.79e from _Blätter für Haus- und Kirchenmusik_ op.79 (1904):
Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):


----------



## Rogerx

Rafal Blechacz (piano) performing; Chopin: Polonaises Nos. 1-7


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Eugen Jochum conducting; Te Deum-Locus iste, WAB 23- Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46 , etc

Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas Op. 4, Nos. 7-12*

Music books praise Corelli's trio sonatas as being delightful and full of invention. However, after listening to six discs one after the other, they all start to sound the same. These are better taken in small doses.


----------



## Vasks

*Frankel - A Shakespeare Overture (Albert/cpo)
Ades - Living Toys (Stenz/EMI)
Beamish - A Day Dawn (Rudner/BIS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Mosaiques performing; Mozart - The Haydn Quartets

No. 18 in A Major, K464 /String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Colin Davis 1961

Still my favorite LvB 7th. While Davis is credited, the orchestra still plays like they did for Beecham.










Forte 2 CD (sadly OOP)










Also available in this OOP set










ICON Sir Colin Davis


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Mozart, symphonies 38, 40, Norrington.










Saw a mention of these recordings, either here or on another site, and was curious.

This is Mozart as I like it (and as I think I Mozart would have liked it) played with a lot of spirit. Horns wonderfully aggressive!


----------



## senza sordino

It was a day of Bach yesterday and a start to this morning

Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord, from Spotify. Very nice recording 









St Matthew Passion. I have never listened to this before. I enjoyed it, though it is long. I did a quick bit of research to find a well reviewed performance that was also available on Spotify. John Eliot Gardiner with the Monteverdi choir, English Baroque Soloists, Trinity Boys Choir









Concerto for two violins in Dm, Concerti for violin in Am, E and another Concerto for two violins in Dm (a reconstruction). From my collection 









Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, from Spotify. I wanted to hear a performance on a period instrument with gut strings and lower tuning. I'm so used to hearing these pieces on modern instruments, steel strings and at 440Hz, and that's how I play these pieces. To my ears this particular recording sounds darker, subdued and more solemn, which might not be a bad thing. I'm just used to a brighter sound for these pieces.









Brandenburg Concerti. From Spotify. I wanted to hear a different recording. Terrific stuff


----------



## Rmathuln

*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodeis No. 4 and No. 5 , Tasso*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan cond. 1975









*CD #46 FROM*


----------



## philoctetes

my favorite Cinquecento disc - the Josquin bonus is sublime


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'*
NDR Symphony Orchestra
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt cond. 1957 (radio broadcast)

*CD #16 From this Venias box (Korea)*










HansSchmidt-Isserstedt: The Collection


----------



## Itullian

These are absolutely fantastic.
My favorite Beethoven and Bartok recordings.
I love the excellent presence it gives the cello.
You have to buy these!!
Only $17 US !!!


----------



## philoctetes

I second Itullian on the Vegh, especially the Bartok, only because I like the Vegh's stereo Ludwig a bit more. Now I'm motivated to hear my favorite Wolfie SQs,

We are blessed with cloudy weather on Labor Day morning. This will keep hordes of holiday visitors away from the river park near my home. I'm often forced to act as involuntary docent and after today the visitor season is unofficially over. I might have to celebrate with a libation.


----------



## Itullian

^^^These are so well recorded it doesn't even seem like mono.
Are the stereo ones even available?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, The Engulfed Cathedral.
*

He plays this very percussively. I'm not used to aggressive Debussy. I kind of like it.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Quintet for piano and st. quartet; 'Pavane Couleur du Temps' for st. quintet; Trio on popular Irish melodies; St. Trio. Schmid-Wyss, Die Kammermusiker Zürich (Jecklin)


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Violin and Piano Concertos. Schneiderhan and Badura-Skoda, Orch. Sym. de la Radio Luxembourg/ Martin (Jacklin)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Cinderella (Complete Ballet)*
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky cond. 1965

Excellently remastered by Melodiya in 2016










Prokofiev 125th Anniversary - Complete Ballets


----------



## philoctetes

Nikolayeva's excellent Beethoven peaking here


----------



## Malx

Rmathuln said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Colin Davis 1961
> 
> Still my favorite LvB 7th. While Davis is credited, the orchestra still plays like they did for Beecham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forte 2 CD (sadly OOP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also available in this OOP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICON Sir Colin Davis


May I suggest this set if you don't already know it containing Beecham in a fabulous Beethoven 7 along with a lot of other goodies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Voyage Into the Golden Screen by Per Nørgård.


----------



## philoctetes

Itullian said:


> ^^^These are so well recorded it doesn't even seem like mono.
> Are the stereo ones even available?


They were last reissued a few years ago, by Naive, probably OP by now. The vegh also recorded the Bartok in stereo, but I like the mono better. Funny thing about that.

There's another box on Scribendum of mono Vegh recordings, including an excellent Kodaly and Brahms that doesn't drive me mad.


----------



## eljr

a fitting Labor Day spin


----------



## Itullian

After binging on the greatest Beethoven string quartet cycle I ever heard. (above) Vegh
Now listening to my favorite Mozart piano sonata cycle.
It now includes the music for 4 hands too!
All beautifully recorded.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Choral Fantasy - Martha Argerich, Soloists, Orchestra & Chorus della Svizzera italiana, DIego Fasolis.


----------



## Eramire156

*CD6 from the Decca box set*

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Overtures*









*Carl Schuricht 
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Serenade for Strings*

When I saw this was conducted by Yehudi Menhuin, I almost bypassed it, expecting it to be dated and poorly performed. It's better than I thought.







\


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit, Menuet & Sonatine - Bertrand Chamayou.


----------



## Malx

Closing this evenings listening:

Dvorak, Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello Op 65 - Alexander Melnikov, Isabelle Faust & Jean-Guihen Queyras.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Flute & Orch.--Ballades I & II; Sonata da chiesa; Flute, piano & orgue. Pahud, Piemontesi, Bernt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Thierry Fischer (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.96 in D Major

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## distantprommer

Just back from the RAH and Prom 69 that left us elated;

Prom 69: Boston Symphony Orchestra Bernstein and Shostakovich

Shostakovich's embattled Fourth Symphony - a dazzling manifesto of the composer's modernist beliefs - is set alongside Bernstein's intensely lyrical Serenade in this concert by Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra.

*Leonard Bernstein-* Serenade after Plato's 'Symposium'
*Dmitri Shostakovich-* Symphony No 4 in C minor

Baiba Skride, violin

Boston Symphony Orchestra - Andris Nelsons








_Andris Nelsons_


----------



## distantprommer

Regarding Prom 69.

Tonight Andris Nelsons showed he is a master at Shostakovich. From the first notes of the Shostakovich 4th symphony I felt that orchestra and conductor were on fire. Where the Mahler 3rd from yesterday seemed somewhat turgid, the Shostakovitch was very well paced and the palpable terror and excitement that go hand in hand in this symphony were excellently portrayed. This rendition of the 4th symphony goes to the top in my list. Loud bravos are in order for the BSO and for Andris Nelsons. 

This concert brings to a brilliant end the superlative long weekend of concerts by two of the top Orchestras in the world, and their excellent music directors. It almost was a mano-a-mano between both parties. This is music making at its best, something the Proms can be proud of. This is why I am addicted to the Proms.


----------



## KenOC

distantprommer said:


> Tonight Andris Nelsons showed he is a master at Shostakovich. From the first notes of the Shostakovich 4th symphony I felt that orchestra and conductor were on fire.


I am collecting Nelsons' DSCH symphonies as they're released. I'm betting that when his cycle is complete, it will be the one to have. Tremendous performances!


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful new recording of Gurre Lieder.
My favorite now.


----------



## Vronsky

Anton Webern: Piano Music
Jean-Jacques Dünki


----------



## Captainnumber36

Uchida - Mozart Fantasies, Rondos and Adagios.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp) performing;

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 107355
> 
> 
> Camerata Bachiensis performing; Telemann and Molter: Flute and Oboe Quartets.


You got lucky. I was going to put this on my want list and it says "Currently Not Available" on Amazon. It says the release date is Oct. 5, 2018. I'm still putting it on my list.


----------



## haydnguy

Masterworks for Flute and Piano

*Prokofiev* (1891-1953)
Sonata in D Major, Op. 94 (1943)

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828)
Variations in E Minor on the song 'Trockne Blumen', D802 (1824)

*Dutilleux* (b.1916-2013)
Sonatina (1943)

*Andre Jolivet* (1905-1874)
Chant De Linos (1944)

Sharon Bezaly, flute
Ronald Brautigam, piano


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> You got lucky. I was going to put this on my want list and it says "Currently Not Available" on Amazon. It says the release date is Oct. 5, 2018. I'm still putting it on my list.


Mail order in a web shop, out Sept 7th but it came days earlier.


----------



## Rogerx

Cleveland Quartet performing; Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 23 'Rosamunde'*
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## deprofundis

Well, i'm currently listening to the magnificent music or re-visiting Eustache De Caurroy, whit one album and a double same ensemble different repertoire,,farewell that it fonight short and sweet, take care and be sure to have a listen to this gentelman if your a renaissance afectionados,, advance like newbies!

Simply wonderful outsanding polyphony await the listener!! un tour de force= one heck of an effort achievement if classical music legacy trough history.


----------



## haydnguy

deprofundis said:


> Well, i'm currently listening to the magnificent music or re-visiting Eustache De Caurroy, whit one album and a double same ensemble different repertoire,,farewell that it fonight short and sweet, take care and be sure to have a listen to this gentelman if your a renaissance afectionados,, advance like newbies!
> 
> Simply wonderful outsanding polyphony await the listener!! un tour de force= one heck of an effort achievement if classical music legacy trough history.


Wasnt' sure what album you were listening to but this is gorgeous.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy conducting; Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings

Isaac Stern & John Browning.


----------



## deprofundis

Josef van Wissem work for modern lute whit hint of nneo-medievalism=avant-garde, this guys i dont know why has a christic emmanation , like he was guided by god or is loyal servant, he play music for the holy, he fantastic, yet no one care on Talk Classical,,how sad this is.But anyway good morning i hadden't slept tonight nothing special(ff word inssommnia i kkcan't keep my brain to off, bui my body is tired.


----------



## deprofundis

Ah.. good morning once again orpheus did not put me to sleep yet,So i pop out fews cds looking in my exaustive librairie of cd and downloads, i find this cd i almost forgot i use to love onn Brilliannt Clauudi Merulo mootets, not only this but iff im aware he a fabuleous organist mostly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part four this morning to early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):










Sonatas for solo violin nos.5-8 op.91 nos.1-4 (1905):










_Prelude_ and _Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoO (1902):
Sonatas for solo violin nos.9-11 op.91 nos.5-7 (1905):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):


----------



## sonance

The last two days I've been listening to Martinu:

Cello Concertos nos. 1 und 2; Concertino
Raphael Wallfisch, cello; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/dir. Jiri Belohlavek (label: chandos)

Symphony no. 4 - Estampes - Le Départ (Symphonic Interlude)
(National Orchestra of Belgium/dir. Walter Weller) (label: fuga libera)

Violin Concerto no.2 -Serenada no. 2 - Toccata e due canzoni 
Isabelle Faust, violin; Cedric Tiberghien, piano; The Prague Philharmonia/dir. Jiri Belohlavek (label: harmonia mundi)

Memorial for Lidice - Concertino for piano trio and string orchestra - Rhapsody concerto - Concert for piano trio and string orchestra
Trio Wanderer; Tabea Zimmermann, viola; Gürzenich-Orchester Köln/dir. James Conlon (label: capriccio)

Now: Ernst Toch
Sonata for violin and piano no. 2 - Burlesken for piano - Three Impromptus for cello - Quintet for piano, two violins, viola and cello
Spectrum Concerts Berlin (label: naxos)


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 Nos. 1-6.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Korstick (piano Steinway D) performing; Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage I.


----------



## Vronsky

Alban Berg & Anton Webern: Orchestral Pieces 
Herbert Kegel *∙* Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra *∙* Hanne-Lore Kuhse


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53, Schicksalslied, Op. 54,Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), Op. 89,Nänie von Friedrich Schiller, für Chor und Orchester, Op. 82.

Marjana Lipovšek (contralto)

Ernst-Senff-Chor, Rundfunkchor Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Vasks

_Finally Franz_

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "L'incontro improvviso" (Huss/Koch)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #46 (Kodaly/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #72 (Goodman/Helios)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday and today, making my way through this. I've dipped into if a fair bit over the years. I'm sure it was never intended to listen to it all together but there is, in fact, quite a lot of variety and much treasurable music.


----------



## Itullian

I took a chance on this one.
It's excellent!
And this remastering sounds great.
Happy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missa in C "Dominicus"*


----------



## Fredx2098

Violin and String Quartet, one of Feldman's most mesmerizing pieces I think, and very minimal. I didn't intend to listen to it all just now, but I've been trapped.


----------



## bharbeke

*Barber: Adagio for Strings*
Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

The music is still depressing and repetitive, but this is the best version I've heard. It rises to the level of "okay to have on the stereo."


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Au Loin, Le Buisson Ardent; Sonate pour Piano et Violoncelle. Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfaiz/ Segerstam; Roux, Bary (cybelia)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Great disc!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Nono again! This time with the dishwasher keeping a steady beat


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 40 and 41
*

Jaap Ter Linden and the Mozart Akademie Amsterdam.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Barber: Adagio for Strings*
> Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> 
> The music is still depressing and repetitive, but this is the best version I've heard. It rises to the level of "okay to have on the stereo."


Have you heard the Kronos Quartet on this one? I didn't care much for the piece until I heard them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part five tonight.

_Hausmusik: Suite - Sechs Vortragsstücke (Six Lecture Pieces)_ in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1909):










_Hausmusik: Kleine Sonate_ no.2 in A for violin and piano [Violin Sonata no.7] op.103b no.2 (1909):










_Hausmusik: Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern aus op.76 (Twelve Little Pieces After [His] Own Songs From op.76)_ books I and II for violin and piano op.103c (1909):










Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):










String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden*

A piece I've been meaning to revisit for some time.

A beautiful, rich piece performed magnificently by Kempe and the musicians of the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away, Sleigh Ride. Beethoven, Quartet No. 11, Op. 95*


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
> Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden*
> 
> A piece I've been meaning to revisit for some time.
> 
> A beautiful, rich piece performed magnificently by Kempe and the musicians of the Staatskapelle Dresden.


Is that the Warner remaster?


----------



## distantprommer

Widing down our visits to the Proms this year. Something quite different;

Prom 70: Tango Prom

This Prom explored the raw sensuality and charged rhythms of the tango in all its guises. The Britten Sinfonia joined forces with a tango band to take the dance from it dusty beginning in the streets of Buenos Aires right up to the present day.

*Aníbal Troilo-* Sur (lyrics by Homero Manzi):
*José Razzano-* Carlos Gardel Mano a mano (lyrics by Celedonio):
*Juan Carlos Cobián-* El motivo (lyrics by Pascual Contursi)
*Aníbal Troilo-* Barrio de tango (lyrics by Homero Manzi)
*Héctor Stamponi-* Un momento
*Astor Piazzolla-* La mufa (arr. John Adams)
*Jean Sibelius-* Valse Triste Tango(arr. Timo Hietala)
*Toivo Kärki-* Hiljainen kylatie (lyrics by Orvokki Ita) (arr. Timo Hietala)
*Erik Lindström-* Kylma Rakkaus (lyrics by Rauni Kouta) (arr. Timo Hietala)
*Unto Mononen-* Satumaa (arr. Timo Hietala & Veli Kujala)
*Pekka Pohjola-* Imppu's Tango (arr. Timo Hietala)
*Astor Piazzolla-* Libertango
…………….......……Fuga y misterio (arr. Pablo Ziegler)
*Pablo Ziegler-* Murga del amanecer (orch. Calle Rasmusson)
………………........Places (orch. Bob Zimmerman)
......................Blues Porteno (orch. Bob Zimmerman)
……………......….Buenos Aires Report (orch. Vellu Halkosalmi)

Helena Juntunen, soprano
Nahuel di Pierro, bass
Pablo Ziegler, piano
Matias Gonzalez, bandoneon
Lysandre Donoso, bandoneon
Seppo Kantonen, piano 2
Veli Kujala, accordion
Lauri Porra, bass guitar
Anssi Nykänen, percussion
Héctor Del Curto, bandoneon
Claudio Ragazzi, guitar
Pedro Giraudo, double bass
Franco Pinna, drums
Flavia Cacace, dancer
Vincent Simone, dancer

Britten Sinfonia - Clark Rundell








_Pablo Ziegler_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty awesome! An electric guitar gets a contemporary classical makeover


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Concertos for Hardanger Fidddle; Nykken. Bergset, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Alpine Symphony*


----------



## Eramire156

*In the mail today, tickets for my CSO season*

so I thought I'd give this a spin

*The Reiner Sound

Maurice Ravel
Rhapsodie Espangole
Pavan for a Dead Princess 

Sergei Rachmaninov 
Isle of the Dead*









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Nono-Como una Ola de Fuerza y Luz. Never before last week, did I listen to Nono. He's a new favorite now.


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Symphony in D major, K.504*
Orchestra Mozart, led by Claudio Abbado









For me, this piece is one the greatest in all of music history. Certainly a personal favourite (among many others) in Mozart's oeuvre.


----------



## Marinera

Flavius said:


> Koechlin: Au Loin, Le Buisson Ardent; Sonate pour Piano et Violoncelle. Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfaiz/ Segerstam; Roux, Bary (cybelia)


Love Koechlin's Le Buisson Ardent. I can say this much, there are not many orchestral compositions I could listen to after hearing Carillion bells playing, but The Burning bush is one such rare work. Although, I am particularly fond of all Koechlin's orchestral works.


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Prillar; Sun God Symphony. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## deprofundis

i proudly present my lastest currently purchased and offering of Jacon Van eyck flute work , of franco-flemish renaissance sweet 16th century early 17th.

The album are:
Pleasure garden
Daphne

Incredable amazing stuff i tell you.

Good night im drinking a stout beer and goeing to bed im tired.


----------



## Itullian

This came today!!!
And boy! What a beautiful set!!
All Hewitt's Bach, which I love.
And beautiful, classy packaging.
I'll be listening for hours.


----------



## haydnguy

deprofundis said:


> i proudly present my lastest currently purchased and offering of Jacon Van eyck flute work , of franco-flemish renaissance sweet 16th century early 17th.
> 
> The album are:
> Pleasure garden
> Daphne
> 
> Incredable amazing stuff i tell you.
> 
> Good night im drinking a stout beer and goeing to bed im tired.


I looked on Amazon and could not find those particular albums but I did find one by Jacon Van Eyck for Recorder and it was very nice indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Mariana Sirbu (violin), Antonio Perez (violin) and I Musici performing;

Torelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 8.


----------



## haydnguy

*Clementi* (1752-1832)

Susan Alexander-Max, Fortepiano

I have several of these with Alexander-Max playing Fortepiano and just love her playing.

Sonata in G major, WO14
Sonata in A major, Op.2 No.4
Sonata in G minor, Op. 8, No. 1
Sonata in B flat major, Op. 8, No.3
Sonata in F minor, Op. 13, No. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)and Miró Quartet performing; Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet.


----------



## deprofundis

Minnnesanger: Troubadour & trouvieres on bnf old school aanalogue re-issue god i love these, whit Adam de la Halle ,Witzlaw von Rugen, De Rambaut de Vaquueiras, Bernart de ventadorn,Neidhhart von Reutal a recording of 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio de Almeida conducting; Malipiero: Symphonies Nos. 5, 6, 8 and 11

Moscow Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

Totally non hip and I love it!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> Is that the Warner remaster?


It is indeed.

It is the only version of Kempe's recording I have heard so I cannot compare it with previous issues to comment on the remastering.


----------



## jim prideaux

when listening to Murray Perahia recently I recalled a vinyl recording of Mozart's 19th and 24th Piano Concertos I had years ago..........I remembered enjoying it so much I found a second hand copy on line and it has just been delivered and it is as wonderful as I had imagined it to be!

Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia.


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Davis conductig; Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Tapiola, Nightride And Sunset

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mendelssohn & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonardo Pierdomenico (piano) performing; Liszt: Scherzo & Marsch, 2 Ballades, La Romanesco, 2 Legendes, Csardas Macabre.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy and Ravel String Quartets*

Listening to the Debussy quartet, the Lindsays aren't afraid to play this expressively.


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Olimpiade" (Vlad/Arts)
Platti - Trio in C minor for Oboe, Bassoon and Basso Continuo (Ensemble Cordia/Brilliant)
Guglielmi - Credidi (Biancalana/Bongiovanni) *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 9-12*


----------



## MattB

Manuel de Falla: Noches en los jardines de España (2011)

Piano - Javier Perianes
Directed By - Josep Pons (tracks: 8-10)
Orchestra - BBC Symphony Orchestra (tracks: 8-10)


----------



## Guest

After listening to Mozart Symphonies 38 and 40 by Norrington, London Classical Players










I returned to my first recording of these works, Krips and the Concertgebouw (which I had on vinyl).










Norrington seems very similar to Harnoncourt's earlier recordings with the Concertgebouw, which are played with modern instruments but with historically informed style. Brisk, brass play with unabashed gusto, woodwinds are heard prominantly, strong dynamics with nuances beyond piano and forte (for instance, when the brass play a repeated note accompaniment to a cadence (da da da da da da daaaa) there is a crescendo. It is exciting.

If I want to find something to enjoy in Krips it is that the broad tempo allows me to hear some details that zip past me in the Norrington (and Harnoncourt). But I'd say it is the worst general regime of performance possible. Not as fully romanticized as Furtwangler would have done it, a bit lighter, but with a lack of forward momentum and unconvincing dynamic contrasts. And I can hear him struggling to maintain balance with an orchestra which is unnaturally balanced to the strings. I'd say this is as far as it gets from how I think Mozart should sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have many favourites of DLVDE - a work that I am coming to feel is Mahler's greatest - and this is certainly one of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part six tonight.

Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):



Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):



String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):










String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> After listening to Mozart Symphonies 38 and 40 by Norrington, London Classical Players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I returned to my first recording of these works, Krips and the Concertgebouw (which I had on vinyl).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norrington seems very similar to Harnoncourt's earlier recordings with the Concertgebouw, which are played with modern instruments but with historically informed style. Brisk, brass play with unabashed gusto, woodwinds are heard prominantly, strong dynamics with nuances beyond piano and forte (for instance, when the brass play a repeated note accompaniment to a cadence (da da da da da da daaaa) there is a crescendo. It is exciting.
> 
> If I want to find something to enjoy in Krips it is that the broad tempo allows me to hear some details that zip past me in the Norrington (and Harnoncourt). But I'd say it is the worst general regime of performance possible. Not as fully romanticized as Furtwangler would have done it, a bit lighter, but with a lack of forward momentum and unconvincing dynamic contrasts. And I can hear him struggling to maintain balance with an orchestra which is unnaturally balanced to the strings. I'd say this is as far as it gets from how I think Mozart should sound.


Music is indeed a strange thing - and Mozart's in particular, perhaps. But here I am, I know all three recordings that you mention very well and hear things quite differently. I hear more similarities between Norrington and Krips, with Harnoncourt as the outsider! That sounds counter-intuitive, I know, but speed has never been an important factor for me (the ear adapts as it does to older recorded sound) and, anyway, is the difference that big? It is true that both Norrington and Harnoncourt do some unusual and surprising things at times with the music - but not the same surprising things, I think.

I hear in both Krips and Norrington some things that I sorely miss in many Mozart interpretations (and certainly miss in Harnoncourt's Concertgebouw recordings): life and joy! So to me they are two of the good guys for these works.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Choro n.2 (flute and clarinet), Duo (oboe and bassoon), Bach. brasil. n.6 (flute and bassoon), Trio (oboe, flute, bassoon), Quatuor (flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon), Quintet (flute, oboe, clarinet, english horn and bassoon). Griminelli, Borgonova, Carulli, Vernizzi, Pomarico (etcetera)


----------



## Itullian

Some Haydn sonatas from my favorite set.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Music is indeed a strange thing - and Mozart's in particular, perhaps. But here I am, I know all three recordings that you mention very well and hear things quite differently. I hear more similarities between Norrington and Krips, with Harnoncourt as the outsider! That sounds counter-intuitive, I know, but speed has never been an important factor for me (the ear adapts as it does to older recorded sound) and, anyway, is the difference that big? It is true that both Norrington and Harnoncourt do some unusual and surprising things at times with the music - but not the same surprising things, I think.
> 
> I hear in both Krips and Norrington some things that I sorely miss in many Mozart interpretations (and certainly miss in Harnoncourt's Concertgebouw recordings): life and joy! So to me they are two of the good guys for these works.


Now that blows my mind! Listen to the slow introduction to the first movement of the Symphony No 38. Are you not struck by the fact that in Krips the horns are always a gentle murmer in the background, and in Norrington and Harnoncourt they are often playing loudly, clearly heard with a dramatic, sharp timbre? (With Harnoncourt, I am going by memory, since I haven't listened to it for a couple of years.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

A very different DLVDE to the Giulini I listened to earlier ... but another really good one. DFD is at his very formidable best!


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Now that blows my mind! Listen to the slow introduction to the first movement of the Symphony No 38. Are you not struck by the fact that in Krips the horns are always a gentle murmer in the background, and in Norrington and Harnoncourt they are often playing loudly, clearly heard with a dramatic, sharp timbre? (With Harnoncourt, I am going by memory, since I haven't listened to it for a couple of years.)


Well, maybe that is what I intended! You test my memory to mention details - I'll try to listen to them soon - but it is probably as you say. But I don't think that would change my overall impressions.


----------



## Flavius

Just played:
Villa-Lobos: Harp Concerto. Dulova, Sym.Orch., Bolshoi Theatre/ Lazarev (EMG Classical)

Now:
Villa-Lobos: Bach.Brisil n.1 for 8 Cellos; Suite for Voice and Violin; Preludes and Fugues for orch. of cellos; Bach.Brasil. n 5 for soprano and 8 cellos. Gomez, Manning, Pleeth Cello Octet (hyperion)


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> I have many favourites of DLVDE - a work that I am coming to feel is Mahler's greatest - and this is certainly one of them.
> 
> View attachment 107497


You might be interested in a couple of live performance recordings with the same conductor and soloists, from 1984 (BPO, on Testament) and 1987 (VPO, on Orfeo). My recollection is that both are a little more committed than this studio recording.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 76 from this wonderful set.


----------



## a2u

Hi,

I am currently listening to:

Seiji Ozawa: Boston Symphony Orchestra. Scheherazade.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Richard Wagner
Parsifal*









*Hans Knappertsbusch

Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele

Jess Thomas
George London
Martti Talvela
Hans Hotter
Gustav Neidlinger
Irene Dalis *

Bayreuth Festival 1962

Philips 835 220/24 AY


----------



## Malx

Working my way through the 2016 Lugano box - this evening:

Brahms, Horn Trio Op 40 - David Guerrier (horn), Renaud Capucon (violin) & Nicholas Angelich (piano).
After listening to two of the three discs I believe this could be one of the very best of this series of collections.


----------



## distantprommer

One Prom I listened to on BBC 3. It is now strange not to be in the Royal Albert Hall. I hope I do not get withdrawal symptoms. Tomorrow we are off to the farm in Suffolk for a few days.

Prom 71: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique perform Berlioz

An all-Berlioz programme from Sir John Eliot Gardiner and his orchestra. Mezzo-soprano Joyce DiDonato takes the role of Dido in scenes from the composer's opera Les Troyens, while violist Antoine Tamestit is the soloist for the glorious Harold in Italy.

Hector Berlioz- 
Overture 'Le corsaire'
La mort de Cléopâtre
The Trojans - Royal Hunt and Storm
The Trojans - Dido's death scene
Harold in Italy

Antoine Tamestit, viola
Joyce DiDonato, mezzo-soprano

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique - Sir John Eliot Gardiner








_Joyce DiDonato_


----------



## Itullian

One of my favorites.


----------



## xankl

This is really interesting and I am particularly enjoying the 24 Studies in African Rhythms...


----------



## Itullian

A few sonatas from Schiff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pastoral Sonata.
*

I don't know what to make of Brendel's last Beethoven cycle. I sometimes love it and sometimes hate it.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Thibaud (violin), Pablo Casals (cello) & Alfred Cortot (piano) performing; Mendelssohn & Schumann: Piano Trios


----------



## Rmathuln

*Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 5*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege
Pierre Bartholomée cond. 1987

*CD #21 FROM*










Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 82 - 84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1-5*
Christoph Von Dohnanyi, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Somebody recommended these to me, and I'm glad they did. Symphony No. 2 sounds a lot better to me in this version. I may like vocal music much more now than when I first listened to it, or the performance could be better than Mark Elder's version. The Scottish and Italian symphonies are both outstanding, and the remaining ones are still good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata, Stephen Kovacevich. A very good cycle, at a bargain price (download) on Amazon right now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.


----------



## Enthusiast

wkasimer said:


> You might be interested in a couple of live performance recordings with the same conductor and soloists, from 1984 (BPO, on Testament) and 1987 (VPO, on Orfeo). My recollection is that both are a little more committed than this studio recording.


Thanks. I do know them but I have never been convinced that there is much in it when it comes to choosing between them.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a newly arrived CD.........

Mackerras and the SCO performing Schubert's 8th and 9th Symphonies.

Whatever Sir Charles did north of the border it was inevitably impressive......his Brahms recordings with the same orchestra are outstanding and this would initially appear to be the equal!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger's chamber works part seven this morning and afternoon. I supposed it might be assumed that about three hours of music for solo or duo string instruments would make for a listening session that is somewhat on the unrelentingly dry side, even with breaks between works. That's fine by me - I like dry...

_(8) Präludien und Fugen_ for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):










_Allegro_ in A for two violins WoO (c.1907):
_(6) Präludien und Fugen_ for solo violin op.131a (1914):










_Drei Duos (Canons und Fugen) im alten Stil_ for two violins op.131b (1914):










_Drei Suiten_ for solo cello op.131c (1915):



_Drei Suiten_ for solo viola op.131d (1915):


----------



## Rogerx

Dennis Keene conducting; Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania.


----------



## Enthusiast

And another DLVDE and another wonderful performance.









I don't think I'm done yet.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 107540


Trio Archè performing; Wolf-Ferrari: The Two Piano Trios.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120

Roger Norrington leading the Rdaio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


----------



## Rogerx

Minguet Quartet performing; Herzogenberg & Brahms: String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_All Amadeus....on LPs_

*Mozart - Overture to "The Magic Flute" (Walter/Columbia)
Mozart - Horn Concerto #4 (Jones/Columbia)
Mozart - Piano Concerto #27 (Serkin/Columbia)*


----------



## Guest

Faure, Barcarolles 6-10, Kathryn Stott.

Barcarolle No 5 is beautifully challenging, No 6 stands out as just beautiful and gently melodic (over cascading arpeggios, of course). 7 through 10 create a similar impression. These are great works in a great recorded performance. I think the Barcarolles are my favorite Faure.


----------



## sonance

Cristobál Halffter:
"No queda más que el silencio" ["Only silence is left"; dedicated to the memory of Federico Garcia Lorca], Cello Concerto no. 2
Elegias a la muerte de tres poetas espanoles
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello: Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt/dir. Cristobál Halffter (label: auvidis montaigne)










This cello concerto never fails to put a spell on me. Like watching a thriller - you know that something terrible is to happen, though the protagonist doesn't know it, just an uncertain feeling of danger - everything getting totally dense - terror strikes - the victim left to die in silence. The soft dark tones of the cello, so under menace in the beginning of the first movement, change into the fading breathing in the last movement. Until there is silence.
The three movements are played without break, quotations from Lorca's poems are used as titles. The booklet says that these quotations contain recurring themes of Lorca's poetry: silence, cries and death.

Rob Barnett (musicweb-international), reviewing a compilation of cello works performed by Rostropovich, said: "It's a big work - as big as the Dvořák but very different. In its nuanced wispy dissonance, Penderecki-slaloming strings, raw woodwind chords, awareness of the silence between notes and statuesque subtle percussion it speaks a language of angst. There seems more tragedy in this score and fear for the future than consolation. Powerfully atmospheric stuff. "
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Aug08/Rostropovich_2564696817.htm#ixzz5QKNYZ5gF

Does anybody else know it? I'd be curious to know the reaction of other listeners. - There are not many performances. Just the one stated above with Boris Pergamenschikow and another one with Mstivlav Rostropovich (I prefer the Pergamenschikow). The Rostropovich performance can be found at YouTube:


----------



## Enthusiast

We are blessed with wonderful recordings of DLVDE. I've played several over the last day and a half - all superb - and haven't yet even come to the famous Ferrier, Patzak, Walter or the almost as famous Wunderlich, Ludwig, Klemperer ones. Anyway - I listened to this wonder.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eighth and final instalment of Max Reger's chamber works tonight.

At the age of 43 Reger died suddenly but not, perhaps, totally unexpectedly of a heart attack (his adult life seemed to involve the conspicuous consumption of food, alcohol and cigarettes which unhealthily fuelled an often brutal work schedule) not long after completing the clarinet quintet, and as far as his chamber output goes this was a fine lyrical work with which to bring the curtain down.

Of the other four compositions here the Serenade and String Trio could be considered as being on the sunny side up - they make for pleasing companion pieces as befits the shared opus number as well as offering an almost smiling Mozartian contrast to the more intense _Ernsthaftigkeit_ nature of the 9th violin sonata and the 2nd piano quartet.

Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914):
String Trio no.2 in D-minor op.141b (1915):



Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):



_Serenade_ no.2 in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):










Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Sonata

*Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen
Solti
*

Rheingold was yesterday, and I'm just now completing Act I of Walkure. I've shied away from the whole Solti Ring in the past (in spite of having and liking Rheingold) because I tend to avoid more bombastic style of conducting. I have to admit though I am really loving this listen to Solti's Ring so far. No offense intended to Barenboim, but I wish I had gone this route for my first Ring instead. This listen is holding up well to my favorite Ring (Karajan)


----------



## Itullian

Starting the day with some Pires Mozart.
Gorgeous playing and sound.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_ (Half)
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1970s/2013 Remastered Edition)*

That was an excellent purchase. I'm craving for more music to blow my ears. It has been one year since I didn't try Richard Strauss' Orchestral works, and I hadn't tried the 2013 remasters on CD yet. The indeed sound really loud, but also detailed. I sometimes forget they are analogue recordings. The ASZ almost brought me to tears while I was editing the pictures of our last exhibition.


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> You might be interested in a couple of live performance recordings with the same conductor and soloists, from 1984 (BPO, on Testament) and 1987 (VPO, on Orfeo). My recollection is that both are a little more committed than this studio recording.





Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. I do know them but I have never been convinced that there is much in it when it comes to choosing between them.


I could tell you that Fassbaender achieves more expresiveness in the Live WPO recording. Araiza (if you like him) shows his best side in the studio recording if we compare. Also, bolder sound in studio by DG and the BPO. Not enough difference to beat the cheaper studio recording.

ALWAYS, IMHO


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'Amore, English Horn
Schmitt: Works for Female Voices
Schmitt: Quintet
Schmitt: Sympnony Concertante

Schmitt: Quintet for piano and strings; 'Hasards' ('petit concert' for piano, violin, viola and cello). Ivaldi, Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-3rd and 4th Symphony.

BBC S.O. conducted by Belohlavek.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Tubin Symphony No 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Opus 1 through 3* was

I'm starting to like this set. Brendel has a way of getting different colors/sounds out of these pieces which at first was irritating, but now that I see what he's doing, it's interesting. I have three Beethoven cycles, but this one so far consistently keeps me paying attention.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

hello, tonight im re-visiting all Giaches de Wert releases i have , what a brilliant composer wright now im listening to his motets on brillant classic super stuff , after perhaps some Luzzaschi or Marenzio, gooddnight fellaws, i an i both some Pisco , it's eau de vie du Pérou= strong alcool from Peru taste like fruits it's quite strong quite good but moderation is the key one glasse a days perhaps two maximun, whit friends im a casual social drinker.Anyway bye


----------



## Rmathuln

*Miaskovsky: Piano Sonata No. 5*
Murray McLachlan


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Albert Schweitzer Quintet performing; Danzi: Wind Quintets.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Bernhard Lohr conducting the Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute


----------



## Rogerx

Jonathan Cohen conducting; CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 1-2-4

( vol 1)
Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - orchestral works part one of three this morning.

I enjoyed my four-day plunge into Max Reger's chamber music so I'm going to follow this up with nearly all of his output for orchestra, a form which he largely eschewed until he had reached his early thirties. Needless to say, Reger made up for lost time in his usual workaholic way, but even when his onerous professional duties demanded so much from him he was nothing if not a diligent craftsman so these works certainly do not sound hastily put together.

Also included in the (by no means comprehensive) Berlin Classics 7-disc box set are a couple of Reger's large-scale orchestral songs, a teaser which only makes me hanker all the more for his ten orchestral songs to be recorded and put together with his three orchestral sacred works in order to serve as an 'annex' collection.

_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ in E op.100 (1907):
Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08):
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):



_Serenade_ in D op.95 (1905-06):








***

(*** same recording but different artwork)


----------



## andrzejmakal

Signum Classics = always top notch recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Järvi conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders

Enthusiast said:


> We are blessed with wonderful recordings of DLVDE. I've played several over the last day and a half - all superb - and haven't yet even come to the famous Ferrier, Patzak, Walter or the almost as famous Wunderlich, Ludwig, Klemperer ones. Anyway - I listened to this wonder.
> 
> View attachment 107548


Call me crazy, but I love the DLVDE performed with two male voices-James King and the magnificent DFD with the Vienna Philharmonic directed by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9,/Symphony No. 2, Op. 19/ Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5/ Adagio for Strings, Op. 11.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Boychev




----------



## Enthusiast

I needed to hear some more Mahler songs ... . This CD is truly beautiful.


----------



## wkasimer

hpowders said:


> Call me crazy, but I love the DLVDE performed with two male voices-James King and the magnificent DFD with the Vienna Philharmonic directed by Leonard Bernstein.


The Boston SO gave several excellent performances about twenty years ago, with Heppner and Quasthoff, conducted by Levine or Ozawa.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 107569


Herbert von Karajan conducting; Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht & Pelleas und Melisande

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

Newly arrived disc got it's first play....BTW, it's a very fine symphony!


----------



## Enthusiast

This one is (of course) beautiful, too.









I'm still in the mood for great singers in late Romantic repertoire so I think I will move on to Strauss (4 Last Songs) when next I listen.


----------



## Eramire156

Eramire156 said:


> *Richard Wagner
> Parsifal*
> 
> View attachment 107510
> 
> 
> *Hans Knappertsbusch
> 
> Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele
> 
> Jess Thomas
> George London
> Martti Talvela
> Hans Hotter
> Gustav Neidlinger
> Irene Dalis *
> 
> Bayreuth Festival 1962
> 
> Philips 835 220/24 AY


Listening to the end of *Parsifal* this morning.


----------



## sonance

Søren Nils Eichberg: Before Heaven, Before Earth
Symphony no. 2; Symphony no. 1
Danish National Symphony Orchestra/dir. Christoph Poppen (dacapo)


----------



## Itullian

Enjoying this very much.


----------



## Sonata

*Joachim Raff: Piano Quartets*









REALLY liking this guy!!! An underrated composer. Hearing elements of Brahms and Mendelssohn, both of whom I love. A no brainer for me.


----------



## Guest

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra, Kubelik, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (1962, I think).










A satisfying recorded performance, although it doesn't displace my favorite versions, Fischer/Hungarian Festival Orchestra, Dorati/Concertgebouw, Karajan/Berlin


----------



## Enthusiast

Strauss - 4 Last Songs. A superb vehicle for wonderful voices. Three very different voices. It isn't even really like listening to the same music three times! Strauss always wrote well for the voice.


----------



## Itullian

A few sonatas from this excellent set.
15 Pastorale, 16, 17.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage, Etudes Australes. Beautiful sounding music.


----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante. Sermet, Orch. Phil. de Monte-Carlo/ Robertson (Valois)


----------



## MattB

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 (Carlos Kleiber)

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18 4, 5, 6
from the great Hungarian Quartet.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Violin Sonata BWV 1017 - Tedi Papavrami & Martha Argerich.

Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune (version for two pianos) - Martha Argerich & Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now, on the turntable, a thrift store find*

*Anton Dvorák
Symphony no.2, op.4*









*Istvan Kertesz
London Symphony Orchestra *

London CS 6524


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Malx

Michael Tippett, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Eramire156

*For the Saturday symphony*

as unlikely it may sound I just picked up this recording today, one my thrift store finds, what are the chances? I have gaining respect for Andre Previn's conducting.

Now on the turntable

*Benjamin Britten 
Spring Symphony *









*Shelia Armstrong 
Janet Baker 
Robert Tear

André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Itullian

Some Bach concertos from this wonderful set.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for oboe, oboe d'amore and english horn. Members of Radio-Sinfonie orch. Stuttgart (audite)


----------



## Malx

Two keyboard works that certainly differ from one another but both are excellent in their own way. I believe both receive special performances on these discs.

Louis Couperin, Suite in A minor - Gustav Leonhardt.

Debussy Preludes Book I - Youri Egorov.
If you aren't acquainted with Egorov I urge you to sample this box set if you can - it is available on spotify.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich: String Quartets 7,8,9,10
Emerson String Quartet

*


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite recent acquisitions.










Hmm...the image doesn't work. Well, it's the LuteDuo playing Bach.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edward Elgar: *String Quartet (arranged for Strings by David Matthews)
*Malcolm Arnold: *Sonata for Strings (arranged for Strings by David Matthews after the String Quartet No.2)
*Robert Simpson: *Allegro Deciso from String Quartet No.3 - arranged for Strings by the Composer
*Orchestra of St Paul's & Ben Palmer (Cond)*

An excellent recording containing three wonderful arrangements of String Quartet works for String Orchestra.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 6*
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Bernard Haitink










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075JF36Z1

As found in this box










Anton Bruckner Collection


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

After hearing Symphonies 1 and 4 and starting No. 2, I really like this set. The voices and instrumental groupings are clear, but the accompaniment is diffuse enough to keep it atmospheric (if that makes sense. I think Sibelius referred to it as a sauce). A successful Sibelius recording for me is when it makes me feel chilled, especially in the summer, and I noticed that effect immediately when I put this on.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: String Quintet op. 77*
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Only CD version ever is in this box


----------



## Rmathuln

*Ives Songs*
One of the best Naxos series in my opinion


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Serkin (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960/ Piano Sonata No. 15 in C major, D840 'Reliquie'.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 107593


Benjamin Britten conducting; Simple Symphony and The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra .

London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra.

Saturday's symphony choice .


----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Earlier ---
> 
> ]


Arriving today, if all goes well.


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.64

Michael Rabin on violin with Sir Adrian Boult leading the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Valéria Csányi conducting; Széchényi: Complete Dances for Orchestra

Budapest Symphony Orchestra MÁV.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Rmathuln said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 6*
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075JF36Z1
> 
> As found in this box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner Collection


Both the performance of the Sixth Symphony and this box set look very appealing. I may have to look this set up - or at least the recording of the Sixth. I have a couple Haitink's releases on this label which I believe are from a similarly recent time (Beethoven's Missa and Haydn's Creation) and neither disappoints.


----------



## deprofundis

First of aaall thanks for reading myy current listening there great purchase too,,

*Music from da Vinci's time,* it was cheap in cost hight in value soundz great lot's interresting composer i dont know here (dear god ..no my ego.. i mean yes!!! :tiphat: ).

Icompleted my album of *messanger on Bnf 1953 release oldie are sexy i dont know, well to my ears
*

last but not least !!

*Tempus est Locundum ars antiqua* it's cclassified world but it's really anonymeous troubadour songs, narly hey?

I would like to thanks friends, follower, groupies, fanboy, audiophile, art lover, musicologist


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Giulini.

I hadn't listened to this disc for a good while and frankly it will be a long time before it gets played again. I stuck with it until the end but it was a bit of a chore. 
Giulini adopts slow tempos, which don't necessarily put me off, but this performance came over as stodgy. At times I felt as if the wonderful VPO were trying to play while wading through treacle.


----------



## sonance

Eric Zeisl: Chamber Music
Piano Trio Suite in b minor - Second String Quartet - "Arrowhead" Trio
The Brandeis-Bardin Ensemble; The Debussy Trio (harmonia mundi)


----------



## sonance

Eric Zeisl [orchestral works]:
- Little Symphony after Pictures of Roswitha Bitterlich
- November: Six Sketches for Chamber Orchestra
- Concerto Grosso for Cello and Orchestra
Antonio Lysy, cello; UCLA [University of California, Los Angeles] Philharmonia/dir. Neal Stulberg (yarlung records)


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Giulini.
> 
> I hadn't listened to this disc for a good while and frankly it will be a long time before it gets played again. I stuck with it until the end but it was a bit of a chore.
> Giulini adopts slow tempos, which don't necessarily put me off, but this performance came over as stodgy. At times I felt as if the wonderful VPO were trying to play while wading through treacle.
> 
> View attachment 107599


for a long time the only recording of the 2nd I had was from this lot and it is only recently that I have come to realise what a great work it is having listened to other recordings (Gielen, Levine, etc)....my experience may well replicate your reservations about this recording of the 4th.

This morning...two recordings of Martinu's 6th.

Belohlavek and the BBC SO.
Thomson and the RSNO.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor/On Wenlock Edge*

Ian Bostridge* (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - orchestral works part two this afternoon.

Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ in F op.123 (1912):
_An die Hoffnung (To Hope)_ - song for alto or mezzo and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ [after three poems by Joseph von Eichendorff] op.125 (1912):


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Nos. 15 & 16


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Giulini.
> 
> Giulini adopts slow tempos, which don't necessarily put me off, but this performance came over as stodgy. At times I felt as if the wonderful VPO were trying to play while wading through treacle.
> 
> View attachment 107599


It does look like that violinist at the left is raising his eyes skyward as if to say, "Oh, pleeease."

I have his recording of the 1st, and at least to my ears, his tempos reflect a sense of weltschmerz that works for that piece. It wouldn't be my first choice for a recording, but it does make a nice second or third choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Ian Bostridge (tenor) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D850/Der liebliche Stern, D861 /Tiefes Leid, D.876/Fülle der Liebe D854 (F von Schlegel) etc.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Knappertsbusch cond. 1959










Hans-Knappertsbusch Symphony Staatskapelle TAHRA KICC-987

*As found in this OOP Korean box*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_Limited to Ludwig on LPs_

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 2 (Szell/Columbia)
Beethoven - Symphony #3 (Klemperer/Time-Life)*


----------



## Andolink

*Albéric Magnard*: _Symphony No.4 in C sharp minor, Op.21_
Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Sanderling


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in E Flat, KV 614

The Guarneri Quartet with Kim Kashkashian on 2nd viola: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer

--- That's Kashkashian, not Kardashian


----------



## mainvelter

Vivaldi: Sonata No. 12, Op. 1, RV 63 "La Follia"

Tchaikovsky: Slavonic March, Op. 31

Absolute bangers


----------



## bejart

Franz Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto No.22 in G Major

Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Britten, Spring Symphony - Sheila Armstrong, Janet Baker, Robert Tear, St Clement Danes School Boys' Choir, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Andre Previn.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable this morning*

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no. 3 in F major, op.90*









*Herbert von Karajan
Berlin Philharmonic *


----------



## Iota

Malx said:


> Britten, Spring Symphony - Sheila Armstrong, Janet Baker, Robert Tear, St Clement Danes School Boys' Choir, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Andre Previn.
> 
> View attachment 107620


Ha ha, same thing (from perhaps the same Saturday Symphony prompt?) but in the recording below.

I just posted about this in another thread so won't parrot that, but the Spring Symphony's a very fine thing indeed, powerful, ambiguous, and full of highly expressive music delivered with typically Brittenesque economy of means.

Another entrancing turn from Britten on the conductor's podium.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: 1, 2 & 4 Partitas. Tipo (EMI)


----------



## Malx

Iota said:


> Ha ha, same thing (from perhaps the same Saturday Symphony prompt?) but in the recording below.
> 
> I just posted about this in another thread so won't parrot that, but the Spring Symphony's a very fine thing indeed, powerful, ambiguous, and full of highly expressive music delivered with typically Brittenesque economy of means.
> 
> Another entrancing turn from Britten on the conductor's podium.
> 
> View attachment 107622


Correct Iota


----------



## Iota

jim prideaux said:


> when listening to Murray Perahia recently I recalled a vinyl recording of Mozart's 19th and 24th Piano Concertos I had years ago..........I remembered enjoying it so much I found a second hand copy on line and it has just been delivered and it is as wonderful as I had imagined it to be!
> 
> Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia.


I was lucky enough to be sitting in the Kingsway Hall a few feet from Ashkenazy when he was recording these (if it is indeed the same recording!). I was quite young and what struck me was the care he took over certain nuances, I had not quite realised the power such things could have.


----------



## senza sordino

First two are recent purchases. And so I thought I'd have a Shostakovich binge.

Ballet Suites 1, 2 & 3, most enjoyable 









Symphonies 4 & 11, excellent disk









Cello Concerti 1 and 2









Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, Symphony no 10









Piano Trio no 2, Cello Sonata


----------



## Malx

Alban Berg, Kammerkonzert for piano, violin & 13 wind instruments - Renaud Capucon (violin), Nicholas Angelich (piano), members of the Orchestra della Svizzera italiana, Elena Schwarz.

Being the final piece I listened to from what has turned out to be a fantastic Lugano offering from Martha Argerich and friends.


----------



## millionrainbows

Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Linos Ensemble



John Cage, Music for Keyboards 1935-1948. Jeanne Kirstein


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Nono is a new discovery. I like the pieces that are calm and sound frightening!


----------



## Itullian

Just got this today.
Excellent!


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC. Bk 1. Hill (Delphian)


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Bach: WTC. Bk 1. Hill (Delphian)


An excellent set Flavius.

I think I'll join you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6*

These recordings are great. I can't believe I wasted all this time dithering over purchasing it, especially since it's so inexpensive.


----------



## Itullian

I'm not much of hip guy,
but these are excellent.
Great sound, and warm, poetic playing.


----------



## Itullian

Great sound and playing!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang"*
Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Manxfeeder

Very fine playing and singing; I especially like the "Die Nacht ist vergangen"


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Great sound and playing!


Just won this on eBay!


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> Just won this on eBay!


Lucky man!
It's like $100 on Amazon.
I bought it years ago.


----------



## senza sordino

I was in all day today. I started a new school year this week, and I was whooped. I was out all week, the Shostakovich I posted earlier this morning took three days of after school listening, this post was from my day in on Saturday. I just wanted to stay in today.

Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet 









Dvorak Violin Sonata and Four Romantic Pieces for violin, Suk Four Romantic Pieces, Janacek Violin Sonata. I bought this cd last Christmas and I love it. I've listened to it many times since, perhaps you recognize this image posted by me before. Well recorded and performed and terrific music.









Dvorak Symphony no 6, Janacek Idyll. Wonderful music









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings. Another fairly recent purchase that has become a favourite and frequently played 









Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romanfor violin and orchestra in Fm, Mazurka for Violin and orchestra, Humoresque


----------



## Captainnumber36

Eroica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Ballade No. 1, Op. 23*
Maurizio Pollini, recommended by Malx

The beginning is sedate and calming, but it gains a lot of excitement and intensity in the second half. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Scarlatti: sonatas.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in B Flat, Op.35, No.6

Johannes Goritski directing the Deutsche Kammerakademie


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti.


----------



## jim prideaux

particularly early start with Gardiner and the ORR.....

Beethoven 7th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Haydn - Divertimenti

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam.


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs.

Maria Stader (soprano), Sieglinde Wagner (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Kim Borg (bass), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Jörg Demus (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


>


I need that one!


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*
Die schone Mullerin

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Gerald Moore


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky Piano concerto 1

Gilels / Reiner


----------



## haydnguy

Itullian said:


> I'm not much of hip guy,
> but these are excellent.
> Great sound, and warm, poetic playing.


You beat me to it! I was going to post that one soon! That a great CD.


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


>


Cannot see image for some reason.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Bavarian RSO & Choir, Otto Klemperer.

Having so many Mahler recordings in my collection favourites can change like the seasons, but not this one, it is one of the very best. 
It may not be always spot on at times in terms of the precision of the playing, but there is a flow through the Symphony that works for me. The performance builds beautifully to a great final movement which is helped by both Heather Harper's and Janet Baker's vocal contributions.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*
Pierre Boulez

Die Jakobsleiter
BBC Singers/BBC Symphony Orchestra

Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Members of the Ensemble InterContemporain

Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene, Op. 34


----------



## sonance

Lubos Fiser (Luboš Fišer): Complete Piano Sonatas
Zuzana Šimurdová, piano (grand piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - third and last instalment of his orchestral works. Incidentally, one of the four tone poems from op.128 is based on the same picture which inspired Rachmininov's _Isle of the Dead_ five years before.

_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ [after four paintings by Arnold Böcklin] op.128 (1913):
_Eine Ballett-Suite_ in D op.130 (1913):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe_ - song for alto or baritone and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for two piano op.86 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):



_Suite im alten Stil_ in F for violin and piano op.93 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nezet-Seguin conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/ Six Romances, Op.6/ Six Romances, Op.73.

Lisa Batiashvili (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.


----------



## Taggart

Disc 28 of










Excellent playing on a fine instrument. This shows what the organ is capable of when a master - J S Bach - writes for it. A range of styles from the D Minor Toccata and Fugue through a Fantasia to variations on a hymn tune to a Pastorale. They provide a range of timbre, dynamics, tempi and melody to delight and entrance.


----------



## sonance

Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik

Ronald Brautigam, piano; Lynn Harrell, cello; Konstanty Kulka, violin; Kim Kashkashian, viola; Norbert Blume, viola d'amore; Leo von Doeselaar, organ
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/dir. Riccardo Chailly (decca)










There's been a time when I couldn't appreciate his music and said: Hindemith? No! Not yet! - Listening now I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano & direction) performing; Cramer; Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 & 8
London Mozart Players.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Enthusiast

Walton's Symphony 1 in an excellent performance, probably the best since Previn's.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Georges Bizet
Symphony no.1
Scènes Bohémienes de La jolie de Perth
Jeux d'enfants*









*Jean Martinon
Orchestre National de O.R.T.F.*

Martinon was the conductor of Chicago Symphony Orchestra for five years, taking over from
Fritz Reiner, he made some great recordings with the CSO for RCA, a much under appreciated conductor. Perfect Sunday morning listening.


----------



## Andolink

*Heinrich Ignaz Biber*: _15 Mystery Sonatas for Violin and Basso Continuo_ (circa 1676; Salzburg, Austria)


----------



## Rogerx

Marc-André Hamelin performing; Schumann: Carnaval, Papillons & Fantasiestücke.


----------



## Malx

Thomas Larcher, Smart Dust & Poems - Tamara Stefanovich.

A disc I rather stumbled upon while browsing - after sampling on spotify I decided to buy as the price was fairly attractive at the time (as I post it still is on Amazon uk).
Smart Dust is a piece for prepared piano which works extremely well in my view. Poems is a collection of short pieces which all relate to specific episodes/experiences in Larcher's life (standard piano).

A first concentrated listen - conclusion: a good buy!


----------



## Enthusiast

Alwyn conducting his music. The 3rd is a particularly fine symphony but put it next to Walton 1 (which I listened to an hour before it) and it pales. There is a difference between great and very good and it often explains why some works and composers seem underrated. Still, this disc is an enjoyable one.


----------



## Vasks

*C.P.E. Bach - Magnificat (Thomas/RCA Victrola LP)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, War Requiem*

I've been indifferent to this piece. I had the Naxos recording, and when someone borrowed it and never returned it, I never asked for it back. I found this recording for 99 cents, so I'm taking another stab at it.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Twentieth Century Oboe Concertos* by:

Martinu, Yano, Sydor

Paul Freeman/Czech National Symphony Orchestra
Alex Klein -oboe









The Yano piece is particularly interesting - full of verve and wit with some wonderful passages for the oboe


----------



## Enthusiast

The 6th Symphony from this ...









It has taken me a long time to really enjoy Vaughan Williams but these days I prefer some of his symphonies to those of Shostakovich!


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: 3 Keyboard Concertos
- D minor, BWV. 1052
- E major, BWV. 1053
- A major, BWV. 1054*
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Murray Perahia, pianist and conductor









It's been a while since I last delved into Murray Perahia's Bach recordings, so it feels particularly rewarding to revisit these absolutely essential performances. This man really knows his Bach! The performances are fueled with stunning clarity, sharp intelligence and heartfelt interpretative ideas. Nothing seems to "just happen"; every note has been carefully thought over. The dedication of the musicians is apparent from the first note to the last. I think Perahia might be my favourite Bach interpreter, and I'm _really_ looking forward to the day when he records the _Wohltempiertes Klavier_, if it ever happens.

The D minor concerto is a piece everybody knows of course (for a good reason!) but the other two pieces are equally arresting as well. When Bach is performed this well, it feels like the most important music in the world. These recordings will surely give me pleasure for years to come I'll listen to the second volume soon...


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 63 in D major_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Symphonies #39, #25*
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock cond. 1994-95


----------



## Granate

I'm currently doing my Pelléas et Mélisande challenge, but I can't find audio files anywhere of these two recordings. Do you have rips of these recordings you could PM me? Thank you very much.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Cedric Tiberghien, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

L'icône paradoxale by Gérard Grisey


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-7141): Violin Concerto In B Minor, Rv 387

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Andolink

Beethoven piano sonatas: Op. 14 nos. 1 & 2 and Op. 49 nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 51. Stader; Cantata BWV 100. Mathis, Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> The 6th Symphony from this ...
> 
> View attachment 107657
> 
> 
> It has taken me a long time to really enjoy Vaughan Williams but these days I prefer some of his symphonies to those of Shostakovich!


And then the 5th from the same set.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Cedric Tiberghien, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek.
> 
> View attachment 107660


My listening hijacked! I wasn't going to listen to this but, seeing it, I had to! I've played this fairly new and absolutely excellent CD twice and was overdue another listen to the concerto. I love its freshness.


----------



## eljr




----------



## tortkis

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C Major, D. 589 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt (Brilliant Classics)









Smooth and refreshing. I have the set of Brüggen / Orchestra of the 18th Century but wanted to try out something else.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*I went back to the thrift store today*

They put out some more LPS, now on the turntable

*Benjamin Britten 
Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from Peter Grimes*









*Sir Adrian Boult
Philharmonic Promenade Orchestra *

Westminster-Nixa recording

and now

*Richard Strauss
Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*









*Karl Bohm
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> My listening hijacked! I wasn't going to listen to this but, seeing it, I had to! I've played this fairly new and absolutely excellent CD twice and was overdue another listen to the concerto. I love its freshness.


I agree it is one of the best recent recordings of this mighty concerto.

I have acquired it recently in this box - simply because it was cheaper at the time I bought it than buying the Tiberghien concerto disc and the Isabelle Faust violin concerto disc indivdually. As a bonus I get a lot of other decent discs thrown in, so to speak.

















It should be said that not all discs have the same works on them as when originally issued. The piano concerto does have the same recording of the Haydn Variations but some of the chamber works feature pieces from one or more original releases - still a very high quality box imo.

Edit: I will also point out the box unlike so many these days has a comprehensive booklet with notes on the composer and the all the works featured. The only things missing are the vocal texts and translations but as this is a budget box I can forgive that. Harmonia Mundi do provide a link to these online if required, I have downloaded for reference.


----------



## Malx

Now playing:
Shostakovich, Symphony No 7- St Petersburg PO, Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Not one I hear mentioned a lot - but one I enjoy greatly.


----------



## MattB

Fauré: Piano Music (1990)

_Impromptus, Nocturnes Op. 33, Romances sans paroles Op. 17_

Pascal Rogé


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# Minor String Quartet.*


----------



## Josquin13

Over the past couple of years, I've been happily exploring the music of contemporary or modern Scandinavian composers: first, Vagn Holmboe, Joonas Kokkonen, & Allan Pettersson, and most recently, Paavo Heininen, Harri Vuori, and one of Holmboe's students, Ib Nørholm.

Vuori's solo piano work, "Beyond Night and Frost" has impressed me, as did pianist Katriina Korte:






Along with Heininen's three movement piano work, "Runoilijan soitteita", or "The Poet's Tunes", Op. 55:






I've also enjoyed getting to know the unique sound world of Ib Nørholm's Symphony No. 7 "Ecliptic Instincts" and Symphony No. 9 "The Sun Garden in Three Shades of Light" (& am eager to hear more of his music):






In addition, I've been making my way through a new CPO box set release of the complete symphonic works of composer Andrzej Panufnik: https://www.amazon.com/Andrzej-Panu...6519773&sr=1-1&keywords=panufnik+complete+cpo

Here are some other recordings that I listened to over the past month:

1. Hans-Christophe Rademann's recording of the Bach Mass in B minor: which uses the new edition from scholar Ulrich Leisinger--who drew upon all available sources, including the early Kyrie and Gloria or "Dresden parts" (there's a DVD about the edition in the 'deluxe' release: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Mass-Mi...9432&sr=1-1&keywords=rademann+mass+in+b+minor

2. For comparison's sake, I also listened to John Butt's excellent recording of Joshua Rifkin's edition of the Mass: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Mass-mi...660&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+mass+in+b+minor+butt

3. Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert playing Arcangelo Corelli's 12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6. These are some of the finest recordings that Pinnock & The English Concert made together, IMO. Strongly recommended:

https://www.amazon.com/Corelli-12-C...id=1536521496&sr=1-2&keywords=pinnock+corelli
https://www.amazon.com/Corelli-12-C...id=1536521496&sr=1-3&keywords=pinnock+corelli
https://www.amazon.com/Corelli-Conc...id=1536521496&sr=1-7&keywords=pinnock+corelli

4. Eric Milnes and Montreal Baroque's latest release in their remarkable ongoing Bach Cantata series. This very well rehearsed series, with consistently first rate singers, isn't getting the attention (& accolades) it deserves!!! I can report that the latest issue is well up to the high standards set by the rest of the series: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantate...6520294&sr=1-2&keywords=Eric+Milnes+bach+atma

5. Pianist Vladimir Ovchinnikov's EMI set of Prokofiev Piano Sonatas 1-9, Toccata, and 9 Pieces from Cinderella. I first heard Ovchinnikov play Liszt's Transcendental Etudes many years ago, and was impressed: 



. His Prokofiev cycle is even more impressive. Recommended:






6. Finally, I've been returning to Pierre Boulez's early Columbia Ravel recordings, now available in a inexpensive discount Sony box set: https://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Boule...8&qid=1536520613&sr=1-3&keywords=boulez+ravel. While I still remain partial to conductors Jean Martinon, Manuel Rosenthal, Ernst Bour, and Charles Dutoit in this music, overall, these are terrific performances, and a steal at the currrent price (around $12 on Amazon).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Europera 5 (MODE). A soothing recording, which features some nice, low-key live piano, a couple of live singers, intermixed with various singers from old recordings, and various other elements.



George Crumb: Madrigals.










Mostly quiet and mysterious, with occasional outbursts. These Madrigals, with Jan DeGaetani singing, are the definitive, first released on vinyl by Acoustic Research on a DG pressing, offered by Stereo Review magazine by mail for $1.99. If anything is responsible for my becoming a modernist, it was this offer.


----------



## Itullian

An unbelievable, ridiculous steal at $20.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No.1*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein cond. 1960


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Répons by Pierre Boulez. I have a big appetite for modern music right now.


----------



## Guest

Listening to the Petrarch Sonatas and the Dante Sonata--a great LP from both a performance and sonic aspect.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 107633
> 
> 
> Karel Ancerl conducting; Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs.
> 
> Maria Stader (soprano), Sieglinde Wagner (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Kim Borg (bass), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Jörg Demus (piano)
> 
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir.


This is a phenomenal recording of a wonderful piece.

This was one of the pieces which opened me up to listening to Choral works with this recording after hearing a sample on YouTube.

I haven't listened to the work for a while so I couldn't say if this was my favourite recording but this performance stands out regardless and my recollection is very positive regardless. Dvorak often strikes me as being a very underrated Composer with the exception of a couple of pieces.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: The Other Richard Strauss (Warner Classics)
Disc 1:
- Taillefer Op.52
- Wandrers Sturmlied Op.14
- Die Tageszeiten Op.76
- Deutsche Motette Op.62
Various Performers*

Another collection of Richard Strauss I have been to return to. This three disc set has a great deal of interesting music to offer, stretching well beyond his more famous Operas, Tone Poems and Lieder.

The first disc is primarily composed of Choral Works, both accompanied and unaccompanied.

My Listening has been focussed on the last two works as it was later than planned when I started listening - "Die Tageszeiten" and the "Deutsche Motette". The former collection being slightly more familiar both as a work and format.

I don't often listen to unaccompanied Choral Works but this has been a really interesting piece. This is a work which I think will benefit from further listening. The use of the Choir plus soloists offers a striking piece, performed with beauty and aplomb.

I will return to the first two works on this disc as well as the latter tomorrow.


----------



## Eramire156

*Peter Tschaikowsky
Symphonie nr. 2 in c minor, op.17*









*Claudio Abbado
New Philharmonia Orchestra *


----------



## Flavius

Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus; Motets à la Vierge. A Sei Voci/ Fabre-Garrus (Auvidis)


----------



## bejart

Anton REicha (1770-1836): Wind Quintet in E Minor, Op.91, No.2

Das Reicha'sche Quintett


----------



## Flavius

Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae; Motets. Hilliard Ensemble/ Hillier (Erato)


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Antoine Brumel delight of hyperion, brewed in england by mister Stephen Rice and a belgian ensemble (brabant).This release is quitescential, crucial, if you like or seek interrest in Brumel, i adore his work , and his fameous Earthquake mass folks , i have this in dosen version including Huelgas ,whit mighty Paul Van Nevel another savior of polyphony like mister Rice , there equal in quality recording.God bless them at once not one time but at least two time, these mens are devouted to there music.

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

A new release...........an absolutely beautiful composition.


----------



## Flavius

Josquin: Missa di dadi; Missa 'Faysant regretz'. Medieval Ensemble of London/ Peter and Timothy Davies (l'Oiseau-Lyre)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: Pelleas et Melisande*
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Jarvi cond. 2001 










*

Kullervo - Cantatas - Maiden. - PAAVO JARVI

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Panufnik: Symphony No. 4*
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Łukasz Borowícz cond. 2009



















*

Symphonic Works - Polonia - Sinfonia Rustica

*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to selected tracks from "SPES" before bed:









This is my first exposure to Cantus, an excellent choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Davan Wetton conducting;Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia.
Soloist, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

François-René Duchâble, Paul Meyer (clarinet), performing; Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas & Weber: Grand duo concertant.


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Brahms - Hungarian Dances.


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Symphony No 2, Maazel, Cleveland.










After a first listen to this recording, I was not impressed. The tempo of the first movement seemed unduly broad and gave me a negative impression. Listening to the recording a second time, it started to open up for me. The first movement is slow, but not abnormally so, and Maazel's use of dynamics is on the subdued side. But listening carefully it seems to me a great deal of affection is lavished on the music, and I heard things I had never noticed before (such as the way that during the famous horn solo in the coda to the first movement, the strings accompaniment is grows from motifs in the primary theme of the movement). The second (slow) movement again gets a beautiful treatment, and as is typical for Brahms, the most beautiful melodies seem to appear in transition material rather than in the principal themes themselves. The finale is similarly relaxed and lyrical rather than dramatic.

It will not become my go-to version of this work, but a very rewarding listen (especially the second listen).


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## haydnguy

This CD has a very nice booklet that comes with it but except for a small portion, is not in English.
Beautiful CD, though.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Nice and moody


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - orchestral works, incidental music etc.

_Les Djinns_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.12 [Text: Victor Hugo] (by 1875): 
_Berceuse_ in D for violin and orchestra op.16 (1878-79):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19 - arr. for piano and orchestra (1881):
_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24 - arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1890):
Incidental music for the play _Caligula_ by Alexandre Dumas Sr. for female choir and orchestra op.52 (1888-89):
Concert suite from the incidental music for the play _Shylock_ by Edmond Haraucourt for tenor and orchestra op.57 (1889):
Concert suite from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.80 (1898):
Prelude from the opera _Pénélope_ WoO (1907-12):
_Fantaisie_ in G for piano and orchestra op.111 (1918):
Concert suite from the music for the divertissement _Masques et bergamasques_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.112 [Texts: René Fauchois] (1919): ***

*** suite also contains the following works:

_Madrigal_ - song for mixed choir op.35, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Armand Sylvestre] (orig. 1883):
_Clair de lune (Moonlight)_ - song for voice and piano op.46 no.2, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1887):
_Pavane_ for orchestra op.50 (orig. 1887):
_Le plus doux chemin (The Sweetest Path)_ song for voice and piano op.87 no.1, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Armand Sylvestre] (orig. 1904):


----------



## Rogerx

George Szell conducting; Dvorak: Slavonic Dances, Op. 46 & 72 & Carnival Overture

The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Crisp and joyful.


----------



## Fredx2098

Listening to Wagner's Lohengrin. I'm not sure if I've listened to it before but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu performing; Verdi per due
opera duets from Verdi opera's

London Voices, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 13, Babi Yar*

I've been avoiding this symphony, but yesterday I found out a friend of mine had relatives who died at Babi Yar. So I'm listening in their honor.


----------



## sonance

Judith Weir: Piano Concerto, Distance and Enchantment & other works
Susan Tomes, William Howard, Petra Casén, piano; The Schubert Ensemble; Domus (nmc)


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College.


----------



## Sonata

*Joachim Raff: String Quartets*









*Zemlinsky and Bruch: Clarinet chamber music*


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Yeomen of the Guard" (Faris/Nimbus)
Elgar - String Quartet (Medici Qrt/Meridian)
Elgar - Imperial March (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

This has never been my favourite Beethoven work. I can hear that it is great but somehow it doesn't reach the places that most major Beethoven does within me. Still, I enjoyed it.


----------



## haydnguy

*Alban Berg * (1885-1935)
*Anton Webern* (1883-1945)
Arditti String Quartet

*****************************
*Anton Webern*

1. Quintet for strings and piano M. 118
2. Four pieces for violin and piano, Op.7 (1910)
3. Cello sonata, M.202 (1914)
4. Three Little Pieces for cello and piano , Op. 11 (1914)

*****************************
*Alban Berg*

1. Nine short pieces for quartet, sextet or violin and piano (c) edition by Ulrich Kramer 1994


----------



## Fredx2098

Enthusiast said:


> This has never been my favourite Beethoven work. I can hear that it is great but somehow it doesn't reach the places that most major Beethoven does within me. Still, I enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 107693


That is very interesting. That's actually my very favorite Beethoven piece. It's his only work that truly moves me.


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> That is very interesting. That's actually my very favorite Beethoven piece. It's his only work that truly moves me.


It is the only major piece by Beethoven I have never listened to.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Just arrived:


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Chabrier: Piano Music. Angela Hewitt. This has become a favourite CD and always brings a smile. Hewitt plays brilliantly. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Quintets in A, op.5, & A, op.81. Richter, Borodin Quartet (Philips)


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCERTOS FOR FIVE FLUTES
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier
The Soloists of Concert Spirituel

_Naxos_


----------



## Guest

This ought to set purists' hair on fire! I think it works quite well, especially if one imagines it's a recently discovered score.


----------



## Merl

Markevitch's account of the 2nd is as compelling as the rest of this cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Astor Piazzolla's _María de Buenos Aires_ - 'tango operita' in two parts [Libretto: Horacio Ferrer] (1967-68):

Synopsis courtesy of Wikipedia:

_The ill-omened María, born "one day when God was drunk" in a poor suburb of Buenos Aires, heads to the city centre where she is seduced by the music of the tango and becomes a sex worker. Thieves and brothel keepers, gathered at a black mass, resolve her death. After her death she is condemned to hell, which is the city itself: her shadow now walks the city. She has returned to virginity, is impregnated by the word of the goblin poet, and - witnessed by three Construction Worker Magi and The Women Who Knead Pasta - gives birth to a Child María, who may be herself._


----------



## eljr




----------



## severance68

Nice to be back on the site after a long hiatus. :tiphat:

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded 1974
from 2013 Sony compilation Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
















Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor
Isaac Stern, violin
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded March 23-24, 1958 at Broadmoor Hotel, Philadelphia
from 1986 CD in "Great Peformances" series















Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded Dec. 2, 1975 at Scottish Rite Cathedral, Philadelphia
from 2013 Sony compilation


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Trios. The Borodin Trio (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Enthusiast

I tried another Missa Solemnis - Gardiner's live recording. It is quite driven - which isn't the answer to my being just a bit lukewarm about the work - but well done.


----------



## millionrainbows

André Jolivet (1905-1974), the Erato recordings. I didn't know this was OOP. He studied with Varese, had some good ideas about music being incantatory, a doorway to a mysterious world, primitive yet modern, arcane...Jolivet was fascinated with the ritualistic and shamanic powers of music...a contemporary of Messiaen, who shared the older composer's intense spiritual concern but not his reverence for the Roman Catholic Church. Less radical than Varese, and not radical enough for the Darmstadt and Donaueschingen twelve-tone avant-garde...

 Some good flute tootin'.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This has never been my favourite Beethoven work. I can hear that it is great but somehow it doesn't reach the places that most major Beethoven does within me. Still, I enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 107693


After seeing it performed live I find recordings something of an anticlimax.
I must try listening again sometime soon.


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2 from this set.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.
Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, kent Nagano.

Extracted from different original releases and making up disc 2 of this Brahms box.


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet, Op. 115*
Jansen, Brovtsyn, Rysanov, Thedeen, Frost, recommended by Kyjo

*Albrechtsberger: Concerto a Cinque*
John Wilbraham, Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, on the radio

The Brahms quintet was a step up from other versions I've heard of it.

I had never heard either Albrechtsberger or Wilbraham before, but they made a great first impresssion on me.


----------



## Eramire156

*Another LP from yesterday's thrift store haul*

*Maurice Ravel
Rapsodie Espagnole

Emmanuel Chabrier
España

Jacques Ibert
Escales *









*Paul Paray
Detroit Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## tvparty

Mieczysław Weinberg - Symphony No. 21, Op. 152 "Kaddish" via YouTube


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying out some Xenakis! Nomos Gamma it is


----------



## Eramire156

Whenever I find a Connoisseur Society LP, I should just buy it

*Domenico Scarlatti
23 Sonatas*









*Anthony di Bonaventura*

In the "Art of the Piano", David Dubal, calls his Scarlatti "the product of a refined and sensitive musical mind." Couldn't agree more, none of the eccentricities of Pogorelich.


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 1 - Bavarian RSO, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.

A fine Mahler 1.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Mahler Symphony No 1 - Bavarian RSO, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.
> 
> A fine Mahler 1.
> 
> View attachment 107716


In my top five.


----------



## pmsummer

Pushing the envelope a bit.










HAVE A LITTLE FAITH
_Music by Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, Bob Dylan, John Philip Sousa, and Stephen Foster_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, arrangements
Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
Guy Klucevsek - accordion
Kermit Driscoll - bass
Joey Baron - drums​_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: St. Quartet in F, op. 96, and in G, op. 106. Stamitz Quart. (Brilliant)


----------



## bharbeke

Flavius said:


> Dvorak: St. Quartet in F, op. 96, and in G, op. 106. Stamitz Quart. (Brilliant)


Is Brilliant the record label or your review (or both)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mantra by Stockhausen. Nice


----------



## pmsummer

A MUSICALL BANQUET
*John Dowland*
Andreas Scholl - counter-tenor
Christophe Coin - bass viol
Edin Karamazov - archlute, guitar, lute, orpharion
Markus Markl - harpsichord​_
Decca_


----------



## Flavius

bharbeke said:


> Is Brilliant the record label or your review (or both)?


Both.

Dvorak; Tchaikovsky: Biblical Songs, Gypsy Songs; Selected Songs. Chaiter, Zelikson (Roméo Records)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite. *


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: Peer Gynt (selections)*
Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbiroli cond. 1969










Grieg: Piano Concerto , Peer Gynt - Franck: Symphonic Variations


----------



## Flavius

Borodin (Cavatina, Prince Igor), Prokofiev (Maiden's Son, 'Field of the Dead'), Tchaikovsky (Joan's Aria, 'Maid of Orleans'; Voina's Arioso, 'Cantata Moscow'), Shchedrin (Limericks, 'Not only Love'), Stravinsky (Jocastra's Aria. Oedipus Rex), Mussorgsky ('Songs and Dances of Death', Lullaby', 'Serenade', 'Trepak', 'The Field Marshal'). Ewa Podles, Spiritual Revival Choir of Russia/ Kontorovich (Delos)

'Podles: the foremost contralto in the world.' Her Gluck operas are magnificent, and her Rossini.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Pulcinella":


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing--uses a huge array of touch and dynamics, plus very good sound.


----------



## Joe B

New release in Saturday's mail:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 3*
Salvatore Accardo
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit cond. 1975










Accardo Plays Paganini - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Meyer (clarinet) and conducting: Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26.

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rmathuln

*R. Schumann: Carnaval*
Mitsuko Uchida 1995










Schumann: Carnaval & Kreisleriana


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 9 & 16


----------



## Rmathuln

*R. Schumann: Fantasie in C major Op. 17*
Sviatoslav Richter 1979










Richter The Master - Brahms & Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal conducting; Mahler: Symphony No.5

Frankfurt radio symphony orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Thea Musgrave: Helios
Memento Vitae - Helios - Night Music - The Seasons
Nicholas Daniel, oboe; Scottish Chamber Orchestra/dir. Nicholas Kraemer; BBC Symphony Orchestra/dir. Jac van Steen


----------



## andrzejmakal

Kontrapunctus said:


> Fantastic playing--uses a huge array of touch and dynamics, plus very good sound.


Ditto. Quite modern insight but musically very attractive. Well worth listening.


----------



## sonance

Thea Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes
Turbulent Landscapes - Songs for a Winter's Evening - Two's Company
Lisa Milne, soprano; Evelyn Glennie, percussion; Nicholas Daniel, Oboe; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra; BBC Symphony Orchestra; dir. Osmo Vänska, Jiri Belohlavek (nmc)


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting; Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 & Symphonic Dances

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works by Frederick Delius and Ralph Vaughan Williams this morning and early afternoon.

_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1895-97):
_Appalachia: Variations on a Slave Song_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra (1898-1903):
_A Song of the High Hills_ for textless tenor, soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (comp. by 1911):



_In the Fen Country_ - 'symphonic impression' for orchestra (1904 - rev. 1905 and 1907):
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1905-06 - rev. 1914):
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for strings (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919):
_The Lark Ascending_ - 'pastoral romance' for violin and orchestra (1914):
_English Folk Songs Suite_ for military band - arr. for orchestra by Gordon Jacob (orig. 1923 - arr. 1924):
_Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ for strings and harp (1934):
_Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"_ for strings and harp (1939):
Concerto in A-minor for oboe and strings (1943-44):
_Partita_ for double string orchestra (1948):
_Concerto Grosso_ for three groups of strings (1950):
_Romance_ in D-flat for harmonica and orchestra (1951):


----------



## andrzejmakal

Indeed very engaging. Brava.


----------



## Rogerx

Jenö Jandó (piano) performing; Haydn: 10 Klavierstucke.

Arrangements form symphonies and other works.


----------



## sonance

Doreen Carwithen [also known as Mary Alwyn, wife of William Alwyn] (orchestral works):
ODTAA (One Damn Thing After Another) - Concerto for Piano and Strings - Bishop's Rock - Suffolk Suite
Howard Shelley, piano; London Symphony Orchestra/dir. Richard Hickox (chandos)


----------



## Enthusiast

More Beethoven that I somehow haven't heard as often as I might. What a wonderful opera Fidelio is! And this version is excellent - an amazing cast for one thing.


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE TRANSMIGRATION OF SOULS
*John Adams*
New York Philharmonic
New York Choral Artists
Brooklyn Youth Chorus
Lorin Maazel - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## eljr

Inspired by 9/11


----------



## sonance

Ethel Smyth
String Quartet in E Minor - String Quintet in E Major
Mannheimer Streichquartett; Joachim Griesheimer, second cello (cpo)


----------



## Rogerx

Copenhagen Piano Quartet performing; Kuhlau: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## Vasks

*Veracini - Overture #4 (Martini/Naxos)
Vivaldi - Flute Concertto in D, Op. 10, No. 3 (Rampal/CBS)
D. Scarlatti - Sonata in B minor, K.87 (Kipnis/EMI)
Albinoni - Sinfonia in G (Scimone/Erato)
Geminiani - Concerto Grosso in B-flat, Op. 3, No. 5 (Biondi/Opus 111)
*


----------



## eljr

Inspired by 911


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble La Silva, Nanneke Schaap performing; Caldara: Missa Dolorosa/ 12 Motetti a 2 e 3 voci, Op. 4/Ciaccona in B-Flat Major, Op. 2, No. 12 etc.


----------



## eljr

andrzejmakal said:


> Ditto. Quite modern insight but musically very attractive. Well worth listening.


The release date here in the states is not until Friday. 

I have been waiting a good long while.


----------



## eljr

Inspired by 911:


----------



## Marinera

I like it a lot. Many pieces are very engaging, the sound is good, a big variety of instruments. Many pieces have dance rhythm. My favourites are instrumental pieces the first traditional Syrian piece and the last especially, memorable because they're much longer than others. Kod Betlehema is the only work I would happily skip. Throughout its duration of 1.43min. the mixed chorus sing a two word repeat 'Jesus Maria' at least sixteen times. I counted, but it could've been more, my brain was anaesthetised after just a minute. In other tracks where is some singing, I like everything.


----------



## DavidA

Britten Serenade

Pears / Brain / Britten


----------



## millionrainbows

Stefan Wolpe (Bridge). Well recorded, features Fred Sherry on cello, and Peter Serkin. Wolpe's music is well-crafted, more contrapuntal than not, and so comes across as very listenable.


----------



## DavidA

Walton Facade

Sitwell / Pears / Collins


----------



## Enthusiast

Walton 1 again. After listening to Gardner's recording the other day, I wanted to hear how well the classic Previn accounts holds up. The answer in brief is very well. It is not as irresistibly intense as Gardner's but is just as full of life and the last movement - where Gardner strangely misfires a little - is excellent.


----------



## Guest

Haven't been spending as much time with music because of distraction by GoT. Returned to my gradual traversal of Andras Schiff's first WTC with Preludes and Fugues and A-flat, G-sharp minor, A, A minor, B-flat B-flat minor. These are really superb recorded performances.


----------



## Itullian

What beautiful tone he had!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas nrs. 19--22, 25. Arrau (Decca)


----------



## eljr

Inspired by 911


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Ernest Bloch
Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra and Piano
Quartet no. 5*









*David Epstein
Czech Radio Orchestra 
Fine Arts Quartet*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More modern music (MMM!). Back to Denisov and something I didn't hear before, 4 poems by Gerard de Nerval for (male) voice, piano & flute, written in 1989.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now "Peaceful Light" for a cappella choir from 1988, also by Denisov


----------



## Guest

All three concertos are very good, but I really like the Schwantner. Isbin plays the daylights out of all of them!


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 3

Sgouros

Quite astonishing for a young fella of 14!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 2 and 4*
Claudio Arrau

What a cool coincidence that at least three of us are listening to Arrau's Beethoven piano sonatas this week! All of them I have heard so far are very well played, but the two above are a step above, showcasing the brilliance of Beethoven.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sticking with the Brits tonight - a disc each of Ernest Moeran and Constant Lambert.

String Quartet in A (1921):
String Quartet in E-flat (date unknown):
String Trio in G (1931):










_The Rio Grande_ for alto, mixed choir, piano, brass, strings and percussion [Text: Sacheverell Sitwell] (1927):
Concerto for piano and nine players (1930-31):
Suite from _Horoscope_ - ballet in one act (orig. 1937):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata in a, Phantasy Quintet, Six Studies in Eng. Folk Songs,St. Quartet nr.2. Music Group of London (Warner Classics)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartet in C major, Op.59 No.3 (Razumovsky)
The Amadeus Quartet (1960)*

I was inspired to listen to this piece after hearing parts of the Second and Third movements on a random YouTube selection - I didn't find the performers details on that video.

This is a wonderful piece, performed with aplomb by the Amadeus Quartet who have yet to let me down.


----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: Riders to the Sea. Burrows, Price, Watts, Ambrosian Singers, Orch. Nova of London/ Davies (EMI)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## lucasbiblio

I did not know this Polish composer, great record.


----------



## pmsummer

DON QUICHOTTE CHEZ LA DUCHESSE
_(Comic Ballet in Three Acts)_
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Le Concert Spirituel
Herve Niquet - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1, "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28; Berceuse, Op. 57 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting, Beethoven - Piano Concertos 1 & 3

Evgeny Kissin (piano) performing.

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet with Mstislav Rostropovich performing; Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956.


----------



## agoukass

Granados: 12 Spanish Dances 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My other two discs of Ernest Moeran and Constant Lambert this morning.

Symphony in G-minor (1934-37):
_Sinfonietta_ (1944):










Piano Concerto [in short score only - ed. and orch. by Edward Shipley, Geoffrey Bush and Giles Easterbrook] (orig. 1924 - ed. and orch. c.1985):
Music for the ballet _Prize Fight_ (1923-24 - rev. 1927):
Music for the ballet _Pomona_ (1926):
Suite from the music for the film/documentary _Merchant Seamen_ (1941):


----------



## deprofundis

*re-ddiscover franco-flemish godz almost forgotten thanks to cenquencento ensemble*

Im currently listening to two cd one compilation *Music of Charles V*
And one far out incredible insanely good album , god my witness, trust me
The cd is called: *Desprez & Isaac Choral Music, Hofkapelle ensemble *woaw major release i ardently recommended this album or i will quite possibly out of frustration kiick your a** im a black belt like chuck norris,and i order you imperatively to purchased this 2005 releases iit'S fabuleous.. Beside this i received in the mail a *Jean Guyot cenquencento* best achievement, effort, work so far beside Willaert, i like this composer ever better than Willaert.

Good night fellaws, take good care, relax, let it go. :tiphat:

I allready had the other cd amorosi pensieri and Guyot eclipse everyone :de monte ,Regnart, Vaet.


----------



## andrzejmakal

lucasbiblio said:


> I did not know this Polish composer, great record.
> 
> View attachment 107740


Szymanowski is really worth listening. Chamber music, solo, vocal, symphonic, it's all there. My highest recommendation. 
Cheers from Poland.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Another gem from Poland.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting;Bernstein: The 3 Symphonies .
_Disc 1_ ;No. 1 "Jeremiah": Iii. Lamentation* / No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety.**
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia

Marie-Nicole Lemieux (mezzo-soprano)*/ Beatrice Rana (piano**


----------



## Rogerx

The Nash Ensemble performing; Bruch: String Quintets & Octet.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Hérold: La Somnambule

Orchestra Victoria.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "Oldrich and Bozena" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony #7 (Chung/DG)*


----------



## Rogerx

Antony Hermus conducting; Symphonic Poems- Electra-De Vogels- Marsyas Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## Itullian

What an amazing set this is !


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

I hadn't been listening to any music today but I was reading a story and a character, searching for a book that is somehow infinite, wondered how he would know such a book if he found it. And that got me thinking what music allows us to glimpse the infinite. I decided that Sibelius 5 - with its end that leaves you thinking the rather heavenly music is continuing somewhere (it's just that we can't hear it any more) - and so played it in the version in this set.









I went on to play 7 from the same set and the almost chamber music approach that Davis adopts for some of this symphony reminded me of Strauss's Metamorhosen ... so I played this.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'amore, English Horn.Lencsés, Members of Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgardt (audite)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Oeuvres pour ensembles (Paysages et Marines, Deux Sonatines pour oboe d'amore, flute, clarinet, 2 violins, 2 violas and 2 cellos...). ensemble initium, ensemble contraste (timpani)


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Antonín Dvorák
Symphony no.1 in C minor, op.3*









*Witold Rowicki
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Martinu: Cello Sonatas 1-3. Steven Isserlis (young - it was 1988!) with Peter Evans pf. Hyperion CDA 66296.

Delightful. And played with a spring in the step, which I think Martinu needs sometimes.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Charming compositions.


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Nocturnes, Rhap. pour clarinette et orch., Jeux, La Mer, Prélude a l'après-midi d'un faun, Images, Printemps. Cohen, Cleveland Orch./ Boulez (DG)


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today--started with No.3. What a powerful performance and excellent sound.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to this Newport Classic binaural recording on the Beyerdynamic T 1 headphones that were delivered late this afternoon. Right out of the box, I'm surprised at how great they sound.


----------



## Guest

Moved on to No.4--equally wonderful!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bravenewworld




----------



## starthrower

I'm sure this has been re-issued many times with different graphics.
I found this one at B&N book store.


----------



## senza sordino

Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata. This is an impressive piece of music. I listened to the rest of the disk, but the rest is merely filler. Passacaglia, Lullaby, Morpheus, Chinese Puzzle, Dumka, Prelude Allegro and Pastorale









Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto. A fantastic disk.









Bax Symphony no 5, Russian Suite









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra. Very nice music









RVW Symphonies 3, 4, 5 & 7


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Wasowski (Concord Concerto)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Mozart & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Evgeny Kissin (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear ladies & gentelmen, im currently listening to a new purchased called:
Cancionero de Upsala 1556 featuring the music of Nicolas Gombert, in a curieous spanish genra called villancicos, akind to frottola if im accurated, and i just order A Secret labyrint 15 cd box--set of pure magic by mister Paul Van Nevel and his prestigieous huelgas ensemble, ii most find 56 dollars by friday, ask god to help me, i want this 15 cd box set so bad i got a 100$ i ask for loan to friends so far , one is willing my father too but friday. Bummer 
.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Paganini: Works for Violin and Guitar*
Luigi Alberto Bianchi, violin
Maurizio Preda, guitar
2003










Violin Guitar Sonatas Vol 1

As found on CD #25 in










Paganini CompleteWorks


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartett performing; Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4.


----------



## Rogerx

George Szell conducting; Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1, 3 & 5

Isaac Stern (violin), Joseph Joachim (cadenza)

Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

earlier: Rebecca Clarke: Viola Music 
Philip Dukes, viola; Sophia Rahman, piano; Daniel Hope, violin; Robert Plane, clarinet (naxos)










now: Hilary Tann: Songs of the Cotton Grass
- The Walls of Morlais Castle (oboe, viola, cello)
- Songs of the Cotton Grass (soprano, viola)
- The Cresset Stone (viola)
- From the Song of Amergin (flute, viola, harp)
- Duo (oboe, viola)
- Nothing Forgotten (violin, cello, piano)
Matthew Jones, viola/violin; Alun Darbyshire, oboe; Thomas Carroll, cello; Elizabeth Donovan, soprano; Kathryn Thomas, flute; Lucy Wakeford, harp; Michael Hampton, piano (deux-elles)


----------



## andrzejmakal

"Digging" Hyperion Records


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## andrzejmakal

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 107774
> 
> 
> Sir Colin Davis conducting; Mozart & Schumann: Piano Concertos
> 
> Evgeny Kissin (piano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra.


Kissin never disappoints.


----------



## bravenewworld

BWV 201: The Contest Between Phoebus and Pan (conducted by Helmuth Rilling). Unfortunately I cannot upload the image.

Terrific!


----------



## andrzejmakal

D894, both mesmerizing, especially Richter, pure poetry.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Shipway conducting; Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

before:

Sally Beamish
Concerto no. 2 for viola and orchestra "The Seafarer" - Whitescape - Sangsters
Tabea Zimmermann, viola; Swedish Chamber Orchestra/dir. Ola Rudner (bis)










I still need more time to appreciate fully "The Seafarer", both other works - though in a dark melancholic vein too - come more easily to me.

Now it's time for an antidote:

Cecilia McDowall
- Seraphim (concerto for solo trumpet, string orchestra and percussion)
- Dance the dark streets (concerto grosso for string orchestra with piano obbligato)
- Dancing fish (for soprano saxophone and string orchestra)
- Not Just a Place (for solo violin, solo double bass and string orchestra)
- Dream City (for flute, clarinet, string quartet and harp)
- The case of the unanswered wire (for string quartet)
Paul Archibald, trumpet; Nicola Eimer, piano; Amy Dickson, saxophone; Freya Ritts-Kirby, violin; Benjamin Griffiths, double bass; Kathryn Thomas, flute; Catriona Scott, clarinet; Suzanne Willison, harp; Tippett Quartet; Orchestra Nova/dir. George Vass (dutton)










Referring to another recording of McDowall's music (Piper's Dream) the reviewer at musicweb-international said: "[...] Cecilia McDowall's music which strikes me as being superbly crafted, unpretentious but sincere [...] and supremely communicative [...] Happy music making of the highest quality [...]"
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev//2002/Aug02/mcdowall.htm#ixzz5QyeqTRcf

The same can be said here.


----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting; Wagner: Symphony in C, Tristan und Isolde & Siegfried Idyll

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

I plan to spend the afternoon listening to the five greatest post-Bach violin concertos ever, played by Isabelle Faust (I hope - I'm not sure yet which concerto will be my number 5) - a sort of dream box-set. One down - the earlier of her two recordings of the Beethoven - four to go.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Haydn: The Creation

Sally Matthews, Ian Bostridge & Dietrich Henschel.

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Silcher - Overture in C (Lajovic/Carus)
Schubert - Piano Sonata #9 (Richter/Regis)
Meyerbeer - Orchestral Selections from "Les Huguenots" (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Judith

Had a Shostakovich Day today as fancied something with a bit of bite. 

Shostakovich
Piano Trio no 2
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Olli Mustonen

Shostakovich Symphony no 9
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Both very tasty


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Lieder

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Andre Previn, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more of the five greatest violin concertos with Isabelle Faust. I had to hear the lovely coupling of the Brahms and then went on to the Berg. Yes, I have two CDs of Faust playing the Beethoven but as I had heard the other I only listened to the Berg from this disk.

















Two more concertos to go. I know what one of them will be but I'm not so sure on the other yet - Sibelius, Britten, Shostakovich, Prokofiev (1 is better than 2?) or Stravinsky? - but none of them have been recorded by Faust.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Darius Milhaud - various ballets and concertante works.

_Le bœuf sur le toit (The Ox on the Roof)_ - ballet by Jean Cocteau op.58 (1919):
_Ballade_ for piano and orchestra op.61 (1920):
_Cinq Études_ for piano and orchestra op.63 (1920):
_La création du monde_ for small orchestra - ballet by Blaise Cendrars op.81 (1923):
_Le Carnaval d'Aix_ op.83b for piano and orchestra after the 1924 ballet _Salade_ op.83 (1926):
Piano Concerto no.1 op.127 (1933):
Piano Concerto no.4 op.295 no.4 (1949):
Harp Concerto op.323 (1953):


----------



## Andolink

*Tristan Murail*: _Le Désenchantement Du Monde_, Concerto Symphonique Pour Piano Et Orchestre (2011/12)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/George Benjamin


----------



## Flavius

Paganini: Caprices. Rabin (EMI)


----------



## agoukass

Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D flat major, Op. 38 
Franck: Variations Symphoniques 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two violin concertos. The great Bartok 2nd and Prokofiev 1, which might be making merely a guest appearance in the top 5. Also there is no recording of Faust in this work so I chose the wonderful Kyung Wha Chung.

















So, my choice of the best five violin concertos has three that are 20th Century works and I suspect that if I tried to go to the top 10 I think I would be adding five more 20th Century works. If it had been piano concertos it would have been a different story and a much more difficult choice.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Rued Langgaard tonight.

_Four Tone Pictures_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Jenny Blicher-Clausen/Ivan Turgenev/Holger Drachmann] (1917):
_Sfærernes Musik (Music of the Spheres)_ for soprano, mixed choir, organ, 'distant' orchestra and orchestra [Text: Rued Langgaard] (1916-18):



Symphony no.9 _Fra Dronning Dagmars By (From Queen Dagmar's City)_ (1942):
Symphony no.10 _Hin Tordenbolig (Yon Hall of Thunder)_ (1944-45):
Symphony no.11 _Ixion_ (1944-45):


----------



## Flavius

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nrs. 2 and 4 in b and d. Ughi (RCA)


----------



## philoctetes

Bad sound quality pshaw


----------



## Flavius

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nrs. 2 and 4 in b and d. Ughi, Chamber Orch. of Santa Cecilia/ Ughi (RCA)


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra, recommended by Weston

Very good!

On the Beethoven piano sonatas by Arrau, here were the very best: 2, 4, 8, 14, 15, 21, 24, 26

The rest of them were still quite nice, even the Hammerklavier, which I still struggle to enjoy at times.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich*
Symphony No. 8 - "Sun Is Shining Over Our Motherland"

Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Violin Sonatas K.454 & 376. Ughi, Tipo (Sony)


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Violin Concertos 1, 2 & 5. Ughi, Chamber Orch. of Santa Cecilia (RCA)


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 2

John Ogdon / Barbirolli


----------



## Guest

Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Martin: Ballades, for piano, trombone, cello....
Schmitt: Violin and piano works
Schmitt: Antoine et Cléopatre Suites, Sym. Nr.2
Works for Sax & Orch.: Schmitt, Tomasi....
Tomasi:Concertos for oboe, bassoon, clarinet
Tomasi: Concertos for trompette & trombone
Ugoletti: Emily Dickinson Arias, Concerto for accordion, guitar and st. orch.


Tomasi: Concerto for oboe and chamber orch.; Concerto for bassoon and chamber orch.; Concerto for clarinet and st. orch. Trio d'Anches Hamburg, German Strings/ Tardy (Farao)


----------



## eljr

second spin


----------



## DavidA

Just listening to a CD I bought in a second hand place today.

BrAhms piano concerto 2 and Beethoven piano sonata 32

Played by John Ogdon in 1963 and 1966 when he was at the height of his powers. Some incredible pianism here. Pity they worked him to death.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 107780
> 
> 
> Frank Shipway conducting; Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
> 
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


I think this is an excellent Alpine Symphony recording - Shipway was a bit of a difficult conductor to work for by all accounts but he has produced some fine recordings.


----------



## Malx

Like Joe B's post above a Requiem for a mother:

Greif, Sonate de Requiem for cello & piano - Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello) 7 Pascal Amoyel (piano).
An interesting piece from the late 20th century.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## runssical

*Søren Nils Eichberg (Born: July 23, 1973)*

This is a young composer and his 3rd Symphony has a heavy percussion element with choral singing that in one brief section reminds me of Ligeti's Lux Aeterna in 2001 Space Odyssey.


----------



## runssical

*Barry Douglas (piano & direction), Chee-Yun (violin) & Andres Diaz (cello), Camerata Ireland*

Sort of a sleeper among cycles of LvB's piano concertos. The triple concerto in this set is like a bonus and is quite good.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Sibelius: Songs 

Kirsten Flagstad, soprano 
London Symphony Orchestra / Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## Captainnumber36

haydn symphonies


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2, "Toward a Season of Peace":


----------



## agoukass

Koechlin: Music for Piano Duet 

Duo Tal & Groethuysen 

I'm not really sure what I think about Koechlin's music. At times, it is pleasant enough and enjoyable. In some ways, it reminds me of Faure and Debussy except it is a far more dissonant.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bach: Cantata BWV 123 


Helmuth Rilling


I must say, in spite of this piece being so well known, that first movement never ceases to amaze me with its sheer tragedy and melancholy. It goes around and around, always returning to the same theme, which always reminds me of how, in life, we may distract ourselves but always return to the same realisation of who we are and our own mortality.


----------



## Triplets

Brahms Fourth Symphony Kurt Sanderling conducting the Dresden Staatkapelle. 
Those of you that don’t know this Brahms cycle owe it to yourselves to check it out


----------



## Captainnumber36

Gould - Bach


----------



## tortkis

American Romantics: Premiere Recordings of Turn of the Century Works for String Orchestra
Gowanus Arts Ensemble & Reuben Blundell









A collection of pleasant, tuneful, nonbombastic short pieces for string orchestra, composed by Busch, Miersch, Bonvin, Hillman, Parker, Dédé, Foote, Converse, Schoenfeld and Corsanego.


----------



## bravenewworld

I'm listening to Khachaturian's Spartacus (Adagio) from this compilation by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.47 in B♭, Op.55, No.3

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Péter Ligeti, viola -- Rezső Pertorini, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing; Dvorák: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44


----------



## Rogerx

Werner Andreas Albert conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 7 & Jubel-Ouvertüre

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## Rogerx

Estevan Velardi conducting; Scarlatti : La Giuditta

Rosita Frisani (soprano), Marco Lazzara (alto) & Mario Nuvoli (tenor)

Alessandro Stradella Consort.


----------



## haydnguy

*Purcell * (1659-1695)

Hail, Bright Cecilia Z328

Paul McCreesh
Gabrieli Consort and Players


----------



## Rogerx

Mstislav Rostropovich performing; Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## Ingélou

*This just carries me along - what a wonderful sound! Spirited, and somehow inevitable. I'm listening to a YouTube posting of it, but seriously thinking of getting this as a download or whatever's available. *










*PS - Taggart, markest thou?*


----------



## andrzejmakal

F. Schubert D960


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Evgeny Kissin (piano) performing;Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1-Études d'exécution transcendante-Études de concert, S. 144: No. 2, La leggierezza- 2 Konzertetüden, S. 145: No. 1, Waldesrauschen etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going to have a Mahler weekend, starting with the songs.

Two songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (1880):
_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (1883-85):
_(14) Lieder und Gesänge_ for voice and piano [Texts: Richard Leander/Gustav Mahler/Tirso De Molina/German folk sources] (1880-90):










Seven songs from _(14) Lieder und Gesänge_ for voice and piano [Texts: Richard Leander/Gustav Mahler/German folk sources] (1880-90):
_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (1883-85):
_Rückert-Lieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02)
_Kindertotenlieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra, arr. for voice and piano from original piano scores [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (1883-85 - arr. 1891-95):
_Rückert-Lieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano, version for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02 - final song posthumously orchestrated):
_Kindertotenlieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ - fifteen-song version for voice and piano, including two songs which were removed from the original twelve-song collection and replaced with two others, and also Mahler's piano score of _'Das himmlische Leben'_, a song which was never intended as part of the collection [Texts: German folk sources] (1892-1901):



_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ - fourteen-song version for voices and orchestra, including _'Urlicht'_, which was removed from the original twelve-song collection, and _'Das himmlische Leben'_, a song which was never included as part of the collection [Texts: German folk sources] (1892-1901): ***










(*** - omits _'Es sungen drei Engel'_, which, although a _'Wunderhorn'_ song, was never intended for the twelve-song orchestral version of the collection)


----------



## bravenewworld

Mozart Symphony No. 38


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Klenke Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen 1 - I usually listen to it for the sake of completeness (after hearing most of the others) but it is actually a fine early "young man's" (Nielsen was in his late-20s) symphony and I enjoyed it more than usual. Oramo's Nielsen series is excellent.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> Nielsen 1 - I usually listen to it for the sake of completeness (after hearing most of the others) but it is actually a fine early "young man's" (Nielsen was in his late-20s) symphony and I enjoyed it more than usual. Oramo's Nielsen series is excellent.


it is actually my most favorite from Nielsen. After hearing all of them several times for the "Nordic composers game". I would rank the No1 as the best, and the 3rd as second best


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) performing; Brahms: Sonatas for Cello & Piano.


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano 
Orchestre de Paris / Lorin Maazel


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable this morning, while I do my morning chores*

*Giuseppe Verdi
Nabucco*









*Nabucco - Tito Gobbi
Ismaele - Bruno Prevedi
Zaccaria - Carlo Cava
Abigaille - Elena Souliotis
Fenena - Dora Carral

Lamberto Gardelli
Vienna Opera Orchestra
Chorus of the Vienna State Opera*


----------



## Vasks

*R. Halffter - Festive Overture (Encinar/Naxos)
Montsalvatge - Sinfonia Mediterranea (Leaper/ASV)
Gerhard - Epithalamion (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Itullian

Excellent !
Beautifully recorded!


----------



## philoctetes

do not listen while trying to work


----------



## millionrainbows

This one _does_ have the tape interpolations on Deserts. Good liner notes, too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
*Henry Purcell*
London Baroque

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Enthusiast

And Nielsen 2. Morton Gould's performance.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for piano, trombone, cello, saxophone, viola & flute. Elms, Bousfield, Robertson, Dukas, and Chambers, The London Phil./ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## millionrainbows

The percussion sounds on this are wonderful. This was my first hearing of this composer. Very nice sounds.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, String Sextet No 2 Op 36 - Isabelle Faust, Julia-Maria Kretz (violins) Stefan, Pauline Sachse (violas) Christoph Richter, Xenia Jankovic (cellos).

Another strong performance from this box.
This piece was originally coupled with Faust's recording of the violin concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ I listened to it (the Sextet) along with the Violin Concerto yesterday. I agree: a lovely performance and a lovely work, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

I had always thought that Gould's recording of Nielsen 2 was excellent but I had not enjoyed it very much when listening to it earlier. Was it the work or the performance/recording I was reacting against? I am playing Oramo's recording - the 3rd movement has just finished - and am loving the work again!


----------



## Malx

Olivier Greif, Trio for piano, violin & cello (1998) - Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello), Pascal Amoyel (piano), Antje Weithaas (violin).

Another piece new to me, it will need a couple more airings before I fully make my mind up - but initial impressions are good.
Overall a very interesting disc of late 20th century music that I picked up for not a lot of cash.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I had always thought that Gould's recording of Nielsen 2 was excellent but I had not enjoyed it very much when listening to it earlier. Was it the work or the performance/recording I was reacting against? I am playing Oramo's recording - the 3rd movement has just finished - and am loving the work again!
> 
> View attachment 107829


Positive reviews of a Nielsen Symphony set I don't own - aargh I am being tempted when I really shouldn't be, I really don't need any more, I really don't need ...........


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Ashkenazy, Maazel, London Symphony Orchestra

An outstanding performance! This was perfect for a Friday morning.


----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopatre'; Sympnony No. 2. BBC Sym. Orch./ Oramo (Chandos)


----------



## eljr

Missa Almana


----------



## haydnguy

Composer, *STEFANO LANDI* (1586-1639)

Christina Pluhar, director of L'Arpeggiata


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chamber Music with Flute. Ruhland, Tal, Mitglieder des Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart des SWR (hänssler)


----------



## Malx

Earlier an old favourite - a work I rarely play these days, in fact I rarely play anything by Mendelssohn these days.

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto - Kyung Wha Chung, Montreal SO, Dutoit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I put this on after listening to Schuricht's recording. Schuricht seems to be concerned with speed and details, while Ms. Young brings out the overall sweep of the movements; in other words, she interprets this in rising and falling waves of sound.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony tradition (a day early).

Haydn Symphony No 87 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Harnoncourt.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: Die Walküre Act III*
Bayreuth Festival Orchestra
Hans Knappertsbusch cond. 1958

HMV Japan link:Knappertsbusch Collection 2



[


----------



## Malx

Alessandro Scarlatti, Stabat Mater - Gemma Bertagnolli, Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is consistently interesting.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording in every aspect.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Respighi's "The Ballad of the Gnomes":










edit: Listening to "Suite in G Major for Strings and Organ"


----------



## MattB

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6, "Pathétique" (2018)

Michael Tilson Thomas
San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vivaldi - Symphonies


----------



## Joe B

After listening to a few arias sung by Jonas Kaufmann, I've decided to settle in with Sarah Connolly:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 'Italian'*
Mozart: Sym. #39***

New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein cond. 
*1958 
**1961 



























Leonard Bernstein Symphony Edition


----------



## Rmathuln

*
Mozart: Violin Sonatas 
Kv380, Kv12, Kv11, Kv570*
Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano










Mozart: Violin Sonatas - Alina Ibragimova


----------



## WVdave

Antonín Dvořák; Violin Concerto; Romance, Mazurek 
Sergiu Luca, violin 
Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra 
Nonesuch ‎- 9 79052-2, CD, Album, Stereo, Germany, 1983.


----------



## bravenewworld

Just finished Bach's Cantata BWV 101 (Leonhardt/Harnoncourt). An old favourite!









I'm just now starting my Wagner odyssey (yes, I haven't heard _Tristan_ or _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ yet, philistine as I am. That should be rectified shortly  )


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conducting; Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada.


----------



## Rogerx

Evgeny Kissin (conductor & piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 27

Kremerata Baltica.


----------



## Rogerx

Dieter Klocker performing and conducting: Krommer: 6 Clarinet Quartets.

Consortium Classicum.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> Olivier Greif, Trio for piano, violin & cello (1998) - Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello), Pascal Amoyel (piano), Antje Weithaas (violin).
> 
> Another piece new to me, it will need a couple more airings before I fully make my mind up - but initial impressions are good.
> Overall a very interesting disc of late 20th century music that I picked up for not a lot of cash.
> 
> View attachment 107831


Hello Malx. I'm very pleased to see somebody else mentioning hte music of Olivier Greif - all the more as you described it as "very interesting disc of late 20th century music". So do I. The "Sonate de Requiem" had been my entry to Greif's music, since then I explored many more works by him, despite some piano music I'm very fond of the CD "Battle of Agincourt" with a Sonata for two cellos and the String Quartet no. 2 (including three Shakespeare sonnets sung by Alain Buet). I also like his Cello Concerto performed by Henri Demarquette. Of course there is more, the String Quartet no. 4 ("Todesfuge" based on the poem "Elegy" by Dylan Thomas) for example or the "Lettres de Westerbork" etc. Mourning the victims of the holocaust - and of course no easy listening.

Your earlier mention of Thomas Larcher reminded me of a concert he gave some years ago in Heidelberg together with the cellist Alban Gerhardt and I remember enjoying it very much. Larcher and Gerhardt performed Larcher's "Splinters" for cello and piano and I still wait for it to appear on CD. - I've listened now to the disc "What Becomes" (including your "Saw Dust") yesterday and today (though today skipping the "Padmore Cycle") and fell in love again with the "Poems" and "What Becomes". Sometimes these quiet piano pieces reminded me of Mompou, delivering an atmosphere of utmost intimacy; one is almost scared to trespass a private room and overhearing whispered communication. There are some louder passages, too. But I think the quiet ones to be much more appealing.

Right now I am listening to another Larcher CD: 
- Böse Zellen (for piano and orchestra)
- Still (for viola and chamber orchestra)
- Madhares (String Quartet no. 3)
Till Fellner, piano; Kim Kashkashian, viola; Münchener Kammerorchester/dir. Dennis Russell Davies; Quatuor Diotima


----------



## Merl

A lovely straight-down-the-middle account. Always enjoyed this one and am doing so right now.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

FLAC (24/192kHz):









A new choir for me. They are outstanding.....here's a sample:






Morten Lindberg (engineer/producer) has received 24 Grammy nominations since 2006. Great sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> FLAC (24/192kHz):
> 
> A new choir for me. They are outstanding.....here's a sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morten Lindberg (engineer/producer) has received 24 Grammy nominations since 2006. Great sound.


video not available.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two this morning and afternoon.

_Das klagende Lied (Song of Lamentation)_ - cantata in three parts for solo voices, mixed choir, orchestra and 'offstage' orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80 - rev. and cut by 1898):



_Blumine (Flower Piece)_ - rejected movement for symphony no.1 (1888):
Symphony no.1 in D (1884-88 - rev. bet. 1893 and 1896):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Albert conducting: Heinichen: Dresden Wind Concertos

Martin Stadler, Hariett Herrle, Laurence Dean perfoming;

Fiori Musicali.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> video not available.


I get it. Must be a county restriction?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I get it. Must be a county restriction?


It's okay, I have the right link now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

From what I'm hearing, the real reason to get this set is for the Bruckner.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No.6 'Pastoral'* & Schubert: Symphony No.4 'Tragic'

Los Angeles Philharmonic* , Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Overture No.3 in D Major

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Catherine Weiss, violins -- Richard Boothby, viola da gamba -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord


----------



## sonance

Weinberg: Cello Concerto; Symphony no. 20
Claes Gunnarsson, cello; Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/dir. Thord Svedlund


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler cond. 1954



















Furtwängler Salzburger Orchesterkonzerte - 1949-1954


----------



## Enthusiast

Two glorious Nielsen 3s. The Horenstein is exceptional so that the Oramo, which I listened to second, could have been cast in the shade but Oramo's Nielsen really sings so what I was aware of (aside from the work) was that it was really very fine music making and was not overshadowed by the slightly more intense Horenstein.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Hausmusik London performing; Cherubini: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 6.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Clarinet Quartet in D Major

Members of Consortium Classicum: Dieter Klocker, clarinet -- Andreas Krecher, violin -- Niklas Schwarz, viola -- Armin Fromm, cello


----------



## Guest

Brahms, symphony No 4, Cleveland, Maazel.










A recording full of beautiful sonorities. Tempos generally broad, which tends to reduce the feeling of momentum but which creates a brooding atmosphere. The finale is particularly effective.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): Symphony No.40 in F Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three tonight - posting early as I'm offline for a few hours.

Symphony no.3 in D-minor for alto, women's choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources] (1893-96):








***

(*** same recording and sleeve art but on EMI, not Warners)

Symphony no.4 in G for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources] (1899-1900):


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen 6 - a strange work which I am slowly growing to appreciate - followed by Nielsen 5, both really good accounts.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas. Fournier, Kempf (DG)


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Positive reviews of a Nielsen Symphony set I don't own - aargh I am being tempted when I really shouldn't be, I really don't need any more, I really don't need ...........


I'm sorry, Malx. I did think I had replied to this earlier but I can't find it now. I can even remember more or less what I thought I had written! I said (or would have said if I had) that you probably have at least a couple of Nielsen sets. I certainly have several (as I spent a long time feeling I wasn't hearing Nielsen at his best and tried too many remedies for that) but it is mostly to these Oramo performances that I turn when I want to hear one. I thought I had also apologised for bringing this news.


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> it is actually my most favorite from Nielsen. After hearing all of them several times for the "Nordic composers game". I would rank the No1 as the best, and the 3rd as second best


I can almost imagine liking the 1st more than most of them - it _is _filled with a lot of striking ideas - but in the end I hear it as an early promise. Isn't it just a little too long for the impact it delivers? But, yes, it is a lovely work. As for which is the best, for me it is jointly 3, 4 and 5 and 2 is fairly close. I am still making sense of 6.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 4*

Beecham with Joseph Szigeti and the London Phil from 1934.


----------



## runssical

*Jakob Bangsø's (guitarist) new album *

Bangsø performs world premiere recordings of works from five contemporary composers. File this under the electroacoustic music folder.

_"Through live electronics, sound-transforming algorithms and interactive systems, CONNECT explores captivating soundscapes in the borderlands between the acoustic and the digital, the raw and the processed, the heard and the reheard - guitar and electronics are equal partners."_ -note from label

*Youtube Playlist*


----------



## millionrainbows

Nice playing from top New Yorkers. David Froom.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1 , #2*
Emanuel Ax , piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn, cond. 
Rec. 1985









CD #20 in new box:










Amazon link : Emanuel Ax - Complete Album Collection


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonatas; Fantasy in C minor, K. 457 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots more Nielsen! Another 5 (the classic and nearly perfect Horenstein recording); two 4s - Oramo's (see above for sleeve - it is coupled with 5) and Martinon's - and then, finally, the Clarinet Concerto. I've come out of this Nielsen binge feeling I like these symphonies a fair bit more than I did.


----------



## Merl

After my marathon Beethoven cycle reviews i was Beethovened out but normal service has been resumed. Curently enjoying this one a lot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: String Quintet*
Heinrich Schiff, cello
Hagen Quartet










Amazon link: B011PZT0PO


----------



## Oskaar

Hello! I am Skaarseth or Oskar (don't remember nic) and I was active here Som years ago.

I am back on mobile, and have to check around a bit for features. 

Now I am listening to a beautiful violin concerto by Friedrich Seiz. Hyejin Chung on violin.


----------



## WVdave

Ernest Bloch; Schelomo-Hebraic Rhapsodie For 'Cello And Orchestra
Saint-Saëns: Concerto No 1 in A for 'Cello and Orchestra, Op. 33
Leonard Rose; 'Cello
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra Of New York, Dimitri Mitropoulos 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4425, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1951.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano concerto 4 from the Leeds Piano Competition

Soloist unknown as BBC website is not forthcoming

Just heard it's by Eric Lu. Very fine pianist


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> Hello Malx. I'm very pleased to see somebody else mentioning hte music of Olivier Greif - all the more as you described it as "very interesting disc of late 20th century music". So do I. The "Sonate de Requiem" had been my entry to Greif's music, since then I explored many more works by him, despite some piano music I'm very fond of the CD "Battle of Agincourt" with a Sonata for two cellos and the String Quartet no. 2 (including three Shakespeare sonnets sung by Alain Buet). I also like his Cello Concerto performed by Henri Demarquette. Of course there is more, the String Quartet no. 4 ("Todesfuge" based on the poem "Elegy" by Dylan Thomas) for example or the "Lettres de Westerbork" etc. Mourning the victims of the holocaust - and of course no easy listening.
> 
> Your earlier mention of Thomas Larcher reminded me of a concert he gave some years ago in Heidelberg together with the cellist Alban Gerhardt and I remember enjoying it very much. Larcher and Gerhardt performed Larcher's "Splinters" for cello and piano and I still wait for it to appear on CD. - I've listened now to the disc "What Becomes" (including your "Saw Dust") yesterday and today (though today skipping the "Padmore Cycle") and fell in love again with the "Poems" and "What Becomes". Sometimes these quiet piano pieces reminded me of Mompou, delivering an atmosphere of utmost intimacy; one is almost scared to trespass a private room and overhearing whispered communication. There are some louder passages, too. But I think the quiet ones to be much more appealing.
> 
> Right now I am listening to another Larcher CD:
> - Böse Zellen (for piano and orchestra)
> - Still (for viola and chamber orchestra)
> - Madhares (String Quartet no. 3)
> Till Fellner, piano; Kim Kashkashian, viola; Münchener Kammerorchester/dir. Dennis Russell Davies; Quatuor Diotima


Fantastic post sonance! 
I am still feeling my way gently around a lot of new music, well music that is new to me, and I find your comments regarding the Larcher disc I have pretty much sum up my thoughts on the music most eloquently.

I will try and listen to some of the other works you mention particularly the Greif when I'm the mood for further discovery.

The Larcher disc you highlight looks very interesting and coincidentally I was listening to the Quatour Diotima earlier today along with soprano Sandrine Piau in Schoenberg's String Quartet no 2 in f sharp minor, with soprano Op 10.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*


----------



## Malx

Thomas Larcher, A Padmore Cycle - Mark Padmore (tenor), Thomas Larcher (piano).

Being the last work on the disc entitled 'What Becomes'.


----------



## tortkis

Arthur Foote (1853-1937): Piano Quintet Op. 38, String Quartets Op. 32 & Op. 70 - Da Vinci Quartet, James Barbagallo (Naxos)









Very fine chamber works. Attractive throughout.


----------



## Oskaar

J.S. Bach, well-tempered Clavier..

Alexandra Papastefanou.

A bit uninspired and dull... I must re-listen, but not impressed..


----------



## Itullian

This thing is addictive.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas Nos. 7 and 8
*


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony and Haydn Variations.

Mackerras and the SCO.

(not quite Gielen but very impressive!)


----------



## Itullian

I know I'm not with popular opinion, but this is my favorite Karajan Beethoven set.
The sound is fantastic.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Bach: Art of the Fugue. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 109*

I'm a sucker for anything sämtliche. Here's my latest sämtliche purchase.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony no. 2 in C minor, op.17 "Little Russia"*









*Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra *

RCA ARL1-3352


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor Op. 90 'Dumky'*
Suk Trio 1978











Amazon link: Dvořák - Complete Piano Trios - Suk Trio


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky, Eugene Onegin, Op. 24 (first listen)*
Solti, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

This opera is above average with some moments of brilliance. I particularly enjoyed:

"Uzh kak po mostu, mostochku"
"Vot tak syurpriz!"
"V vashem dome! V vashem dome!"
Act 3 Polonaise
"Uzhel ta samaya Tatyana"
"Onegin! Ya togda molozhe"


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich:
String Quartet No 7 in F sharp minor Op. 108*
Rubio Quartet 2002










Amazon link: Shostakovich Edition

Shocking to see this set OOP and asking price that high ($500.00)


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *Shostakovich:
> String Quartet No 7 in F sharp minor Op. 108*
> Rubio Quartet 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon link: Shostakovich Edition
> 
> Shocking to see this set OOP and asking price that high ($500.00)


Looks like there's a less expensive reissue

Shostakovich 
Edition - New Expanded


----------



## Guest

No.5 today--it didn't disappoint!


----------



## Itullian

A true classic.


----------



## Itullian

Revisiting this great set.
Great playing.
Great insights.


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz ‎- Horowitz Encores
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 35118, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1978.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: String Quintet No. 4 in G minor Kv516*
Grumiaux Trio 1973










Amazon link: Complete String Quintets Volume 2


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue - Wolfgang Rübsam, lute harpsichord (Counterpoint Records)









Every note of each voice has strong presence. Fantastic performance.


----------



## senza sordino

A Russian feast today

Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti, the Glazunov is an electrifying performance 









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade (HvK), Capriccio espagnol (Maazel), Flight of the Bumble Bee (Ashkenazy), Russian Easter Festival Overture (Markevitch), The Tale of the Tsar Saltan Suite (Ashkenazy), Symphony no 2 Antar (Jarvi), The Golden Cockerel Suite (Markevitch) I thoroughly enjoyed listening to these two disks









Mussorgsky Night on Bald Mountain, The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua, Pictures at an Exhibition. I never tire of Pictures, what a thrilling piece of music. I've had the chance to perform it twice, I can't quite play all the notes, but it was great fun performing it.









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios, the Tanayev is a particularly outstanding piece of music









Dvorak American, Tchaikovsky 1, and Borodin 2 String Quartets. Yes, I know Dvorak isn't Russian but it was on the disk with the other two Russians.


----------



## Joe B

I've been playing DJ out in the living room for the last couple of hours. Some jazz and rock, and then I settled into my usual. Listened to Paul Mealor's "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" and "Stabat Mater" from:










along with Ola Gjeilo's "Ubi caritas" and "Dark Night of the Soul" from:










Now I'm back in the office at the computer listening on headphones to Rebecca Dale's "Requiem for My Mother", yet one more time:










Being Rebecca Dale's debut release and being of such high quality, I am looking forward to experiencing this young woman's future compositions.


----------



## Rmathuln

tortkis said:


> J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue - Wolfgang Rübsam, lute harpsichord (Counterpoint Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every note of each voice has strong presence. Fantastic performance.




Available here https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/listen


----------



## Rogerx

Andrei Gavrilov (piano) performing; Grieg: Lyric Pieces.


----------



## bravenewworld

This morning it was Scheherazade (Rimsky-Korsakov) with Yuri Temirkanov









Now it is Brahms' Hungarian Dances with Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas, Vol. 13 

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

Into the night........


----------



## bravenewworld

BWV 4- 'Christ lag in Todes Banden' with Rilling. Not quite my favourite Cantata, despite its fame, but wonderful nonetheless.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Three Pictures After Paul Klee for viola, oboe, horn, piano, vibraphone and double bass from 1985 by Edison Denisov. A piece I've heard many times that I think represents Denisovs style perfectly


----------



## Jacck

*Wozzeck*
this is an incredible atonal masterpiece !


----------



## Vronsky

Allan Pettersson: Symphony No. 6
DSO & Manfred Trojahn

via YouTube:


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Quintet Op 34 - Arcanto Quartet + Silke Avenhaus (piano).
I wasn't aware that the Arcanto Quartet included Tabea Zimmermann on viola & Jean-Guihen Queyras on cello!

Another excellent performance from this Brahms box.


----------



## sonance

Something to lift the mood:

François Servais:

1.
- Morceau de Concert (second cello concerto)
- Fantaisie burlesque sur le Carnaval de Venise
- La Romanesca
- Cello Concerto no. 1
Didier Poskin, cello; KBS [Korean Broadcasting System] Orchestra/dir. Patrick Davin (fuga libera)

2.
- Grande Fantasie sur des motifs de l'Opéra "Le Barbier de Séville" de Rossini
- Souvenir de la Suisse
- Souvenir d'Anvers
- Souvenir de Spa
Didier Poskin, cello; Ensemble Rosamunde (Jean-François Chamberlan, Pascal Crismer, violins; Anne Pingen, viola; Bernard Delire, cello; Alain Denis, double bass) (fuga libera)


----------



## Kollwitz

Vivaldi Cello Concertos - Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin and Jean-Guihen Queyras. 

Brings back happy memories of seeing them live at Wigmore Hall and feels like a palate-cleanser after a week of Wagner, Bruckner and Mahler.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) peforming; Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 5.


----------



## Vronsky

François Couperin: L'Apothéose de Lulli - Pièces pour deux clavecins
William Christie & Christophe Rousset


----------



## Joe B

(edit): It's been a while since I've played this. Performance is excellent and the engineers got the blend between orchestra, choir, and soloists perfect. This is one of those recordings Telarc nailed.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bruckner Symphony 7 with Eugen Jochum


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four today.

Symphony no.5 (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):



Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):



Symphony no.7 (1904-05 - rev. up until 1908):


----------



## Rogerx

Andra Darzina (viola) & Juergen Essl (organ) performing; Hoffmeister, Stamitz & M. Haydn: Viola Concertos

Urban Camerata.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I've been playing DJ out in the living room for the last couple of hours. Some jazz and rock, and then I settled into my usual. .


What Jazz and Rock did you spin?

I don't see any posts over in the non classical listening thread....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Edison Denisov! This time "On the Surface of a Frozen Pond" for 9 instruments and tape, written 1991.


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting; Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri /Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, Op. 52

Julia Faulkner (soprano), Heidi Grant (soprano), Florence Quivar (contralto), Elisabeth Wilke (mezzo-soprano), Keith Lewis (tenor), Robert Swensen (tenor), Robert Hale (bass)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> What Jazz and Rock did you spin?
> 
> I don't see any posts over in the non classical listening thread....


I didn't post anything in the non classical thread because I was listening to select tracks from various discs. I started off with some jazz guitar (John Scofield, Mike Stern, Pat Metheny), Brecker brothers, switched to female vocals (Linda Rhonstadt, Ute Lemper, Clair Marlo, Pat Benatar), a couple of tunes from Michael McDonald and Sting, and a track or two from Chicago, Steely Dan, Yes, Boston, and Animal Logic.
My rock and jazz discs can not be considered a "collection". I've got a few hundred discs in both genres. As time passed and formats changed (LP, cassette, CD) I only replaced music that was a must have for me. My time and money went into classical music almost exclusively with the advent of the compact disc. But occasionally I crank up the system and blast out something like this to let my neighbors know I'm still alive:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Gouvy: Music for Piano Four Hands

Duo Tal & Groethuysen


----------



## cougarjuno

*Elgar - Violin Concerto; Introduction and Allegro
*
Vernon Handley and London Philharmonic; Nigel Kennedy (violin)


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing up with Nielsen for a while (the Flute Concerto) ... and then on to Bruckner 1 from Jochum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Sonate da Chiesa a tre Opus 1*


----------



## Vasks

_Ladies Day Out_

*Gubaidulina - Concordanza (Lazarev/Vox Box)
Tann - Windhover (Olkiewicz/Capstone)
Reese - Prince from "Midwest Symphony" (Valek/MMC)
Thomas - Moon Jig (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)
Galbraith - Piano Concerto #1 (Zitterbart/Ocean)*


----------



## Joe B

Listened to "An American in Paris" while having brunch:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet in D major.*

This is an early quartet without an opus number which is actually very pleasant.


----------



## Eramire156

*Book of the month club's Classical Music Library*

now on the turntable,

*Alicia de Larrocha









Bach-Busoni
Chaccone in D minor

Mendelssohn 
Capriccio, op.33, no. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, works for string quartet*

I really like how the Lasalle Quartet plays Webern: just the right amount of space between notes.


----------



## Guest

Sibelius, Symphony No 4, Karajan, Berlin.










From the Karajan '60's collection.

This is a beautiful recorded performance, and I am reacquainting myself with this work. I sense the key to it is the third movement.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bizet and Chabrier ...... . An attractive disc and refreshing after Bruckner 2 (not my favourite and not posted here).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Knappertsbusch and the Munich Phil live, 3/19/59 from the _Anton Bruckner Great Symphonies_ set on Memories Reverence.


----------



## D Smith

Maler: Symphony No. 2. Price/Fassbender/Stokowski/LSO. An excellent straightforward, big boned performance. Terrific end. This whole Stokowski set is worth getting.


----------



## Malx

Tippett, Symphony No 4 - Bournemouth SO, Hickox. 
This Symphony is growing to be my favourite from this composer.









Enthusiast's enthusiastic recent sojourn in the realm of Nielsen's music inspired me to listen to:

Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Oskaar

Fröst Plays Weber

Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow









This is a remarkable good recording. Fröst is a favorite clarinetist of mine


----------



## Flavius

Bach: BWV 27. Mathis, Hamari, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. Op. 7
*

My first exposure to this. I should have pulled out my copy of the score. I'm getting lost.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Knappertsbusch with the Vienna Phil, 8/30/49, from the _Anton Bruckner Great Symphonies_ box by Memories Reverence.

This is a fine performance and one to be listened to closely.


----------



## Oskaar

Mozart - Music for Horn

Teunis van der Zwart (natural horn), Marc Destrubé (violin), Staas Swierstra (violin & viola), Emilio Moreno (viola), Albert Brüggen (cello) & Robert Franenberg (double bass), Claron McFadden (soprano), Erwin Wieringa (natural horn)

Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century, Frans Brüggen









Another great listening. Good sound, as well as great interpretation.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings Op. 48*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan cond. 1966









As found on CD #56 in this box










Amazon link: Karajan 1960s


----------



## Joe B

First time ever hearing/seeing this composition:










Performance and production quality was excellent. I know many at TC watch opera's all the time, but this is my first "musical experience" on video. Pretty cool.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Lt Kijé*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Serge Koussevitzky cond. 1937










HMV Japan link: The Art of Serge Koussevitzky (40CDs)


----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Sym. No.7 in E. Berlin Phil./ Jochum (DG)


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to Tenebrae performing music by Will Todd:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Tre Voci:

A disc featuring works for Flute, Viola & Harp by Takemitsu, Debussy & Gubaidulina.
Played by Marina Piccinini (flute) Kim Kashashian (viola) & Sivan Magen (harp).

It does, for me at least, put into perspective how much of a modernist Debussy could be regarded as - his music sits happily beside the other two composers on the disc. All in all a wonderful balance of pieces that makes for a very fine disc.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Interesting, never heard before.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Scythian Suite Op. 20 'Alla and Lolly' *
Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Herman Scherchen cond. 1951









As found on CD #50 in this box


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza - Francesco Spinacino - Franciscus Bossinensis - Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE SIGN OF THE CRUMHORN
_"Amourus songs in our Netherlandish tongue, composed by divers composers, 
very pleasing to sing and play on all musical instruments, printed in Antwerp by *
Tielman Susato*, residing at the sign of the Crumhorn"_
Convivium Musicum Gothenburgense
Sven Berger - director
Andreas Edlund - organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus. Peter Hill (Regis)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1:


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing--so colorful and dynamic. Excellent sound, too. (Fun fact: The Koshkin was written as a test piece for The Montreal International Guitar Competition, but many entrants couldn't play it, so that automatically narrowed the field!)


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 2. Svetlanov/Russian State Symphony Orchestra. Colorful and energetic. A good listen.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony #7


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Cantos (Fantasma, Water-Ways, Waves, Quatrain II). Tashi (Serkin, Stoltzman, Kavafian, Sherry) (RCA)


----------



## Joe B

Selected tracks to unwind before bed:









24/192 FLAC


----------



## bravenewworld

Brahms Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 2 with Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Mass in D Minor, Hob.XXII:11 'Nelsonmesse' - Bach: Magnificat in D Major, BWV 243.

Joseph Flummerfelt (director), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gwendolyn Killebrew (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Simon Estes (bass baritone) etc.

Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Groves conducting, Emma Johnson; (clarinet) performing Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 2
and works by Rossini, Weber and Baermann.

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

It's fairly easy to see today's theme

Bernstein Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Fascimilie, Divertimento 









Barber The School for Scandal Overture, Symphony no 1, First Essay for Orchestra, Symphony no 2









Harris Symphonies 3 & 4









Schuman Symphonies 3 & 5 (for Strings) and Judith: Choreographic Poem for Orchestra. I should check out his others symphonies, I really like this









Corigliano Chaconne from the Ref Violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody no 1 arraigned by Franz Waxman, Waxman / Wagner Tristan and Isolde Fantasia (this is the violin concerto Wagner never wrote), Adams Violin Concerto. A fantastic disk


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Chopin: Preludes, Op.28; Piano Sonata No.3.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV 244.
Sung in English. 
William Wilderman (bass), Donald Bell (bass baritone), David Lloyd (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), Betty Allen (mezzo-soprano), William Wildermann (bass), Betty Allen (alto)

Boys' Choir of The Church of The Transfiguration, New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale


----------



## bravenewworld

Bruckner Symphony No. 8. Eugen Jochum conducting.


----------



## Vronsky

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Platée et Dardanus Suites 
Nicholas McGegan & Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Concertos
- Fantasia for Cello and Orchestra
- Concerto no. 2 for Flute and Orchestra
- Concerto [no. 1] for Flute and String Orchestra
- Concerto for Clarinet and String Orchestra
Anders Jonhäll, flute; Urban Claesson, clarinet; Claes Gunnarsson, cello; Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/dir. Thord Svedlund (chandos)


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich (piano) performer;Early Recordings.
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 18 in D major, K576 'Hunt'/Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3/Prokofiev: Toccata in D minor, Op. 11/ Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit etc.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part five this morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.8 in E-flat for eight solo voices, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: Medieval Latin hymn/J.W. von Goethe (1906):










_Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)_ for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1909-10):










Version of the above for tenor, mezzo-soprano and piano:


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley conducting; Hummel - Ballet Music

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

I never know what to make of Villa-Lobos but I do have a fascination for his eclectic and yet somehow authentic approach. That I can listen to all of the Bachianas Brasileiras in one sitting says something as I do need my music to keep stimulating me!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Floyd - In Celebration: An Overture (Mester/Louisville)
Fine - Serious Song (Leinsdorf/Desto)
Copland - Two Pieces for String Orchestra (composer/Columbia)
Antheil - Symphony #4 (Goossens/Everest)*


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, La Création du Monde, Poulenc: Les Biches

Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 23, Appasionata


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's 2nd piano concerto in two really good recordings. I think Bavouzet's may be my favourite in this concerto - there are so many good recordings of it but Bavouzet's seems just a little more special. The Boulez recording (from a set that has a different pianist in each concerto) has Andsnes as the pianist and is also very good.


----------



## Marinera

The age of grace in music. Francois Couperin and Antonio Caldara


----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Sonate libre, Habeyssé.... Halska, Chaiquin (Naxos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

This is a spirited recording, but I wouldn't recommend it as a first recording because the recorded sound from 1951, in mono, is on the shrill side, especially with the brass.


----------



## Malx

Earlier a work I never know quite what to think of:

Tippett, New Year Suite - Bournemouth SO, Hickox.
A piece that has a soprano, saxophones, electric guitars and drum kit alongside the orchestra!


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cello Suites BWV 1010, 1011, & 1012 - Thomas Demenga.


----------



## Merl

Walter's Brahms has always been impressive and the 2nd is arguably the peak of this set. I still prefer Levine in Brahms (marginally) but this one gets a regular outing too. Glorious disc. The 3rd is hardly shabby too but i ran out of time to play that one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arthur Berger's music, though atonal, is very easy to listen to. Great players on this: Robert Helps, Gilbert Kalish, Paul Jacobs, and Gunther Schuller conducts an ensemble. Berger was one of the first to recognize Charles Ives. He has his own way of doing things, and it shows. I'd like to have more by him; this is a great start.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some PDQ Bach that I never heard before...Just listen to that beginning chord...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven String Quartet No 10 Op 74 'Harp' & Shostakovich String Quartet No 5 Op 92* Atrium Quartet on harmonia mundi







String Quartets from two masters of the genre.

The Op. 74 Harp quartet is maybe the most approachable of the middle period quartets. Some of the lyrical aspects suggest the later Beethoven, without the profundity perhaps.

The Shostakovich quartet is pretty good too. I personally have a lot more time for the string quartets than the symphonies!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Earlier a work I never know quite what to think of:
> 
> Tippett, New Year Suite - Bournemouth SO, Hickox.
> A piece that has a soprano, saxophones, electric guitars and drum kit alongside the orchestra!
> 
> View attachment 107965


As _New Year_ is now 30 years old it would be nice to have a recording of the whole work seeing his other four operas are already represented on disc.


----------



## eljr

Cd 1


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I haven't pulled out my Gardiner set in a couple years. My first impression of the first movement after all this time: wow, that's fast. I'd almost say too fast. If the first movement is about creation ex nihilo, Gardiner can kick out in one day what it took the Diety seven days to accomplish.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, Requiem*


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Aaron Copland 
Organ Symphony 

Leonard Bernstein 
Serenade for Violin and Orchestra *









*E. Power Biggs (Organ)
Zino Francescatti (Violin)

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - sixth and final instalment tonight. Maderna/BBCSO's live performance of the 9th is visceral and intense. I'm fond of Rattle's Berlin recording of the 10th - it was my introduction to the work - but since hearing other recordings over the years I think those by Sanderling and Ormandy manage to provide slightly more of an edge-of-the-seat experience.

Symphony no.9 (1909-10):



Symphony no.10 in F-sharp (1910 inc. - ed. and orch. by Deryck Cooke in association with Colin Matthews, David Mathews and Berthold Goldschmidt 1966-72, with further fine-tuning by the latter three after Cooke's death in 1976):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2:


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich - Debut Recital* on DG









The debut recital of Martha Argerich includes pieces by Chopin, Brahms, Liszt, Ravel and Prokofiev, including the Liszt Sonata in B minor. Vey impressive playing!


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia and the ECO.

Mozart-21st and 22nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute, direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

Nice lively playing from the London Symphony in 1950.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Quintet for piano and strings. Ivaldi, Stanislas Quartet (timpani)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Schmitt, d'Indy, Tomasi, Debussy, Milhaud: works for saxophone and orchestra. Ernst, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchestra Berlin/ Jurowski (Arte Nova)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Just on first listen, Ms. Young seems to take the first two movements with a sense of darkness (bordering on lugubrious), the third as seeking light at the end of the tunnel, and the fourth as forlorn hope. I could be wrong, and I can be convinced otherwise, but so far, in the overcrowded room of Brahms recordings, this isn't something I want to return to.


----------



## Flavius

Tomasi: Concertos for Trumpet and for TrombonelNoces de cendres. Aubier, Millischer, Orch.d'Harmonie de la Garde Républicaine/ Boulanger, Billard (indesens)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

David Funck: Stricturæ Viola-di Gambicæ (New Focus)








http://www.newfocusrecordings.com/catalogue/strictur-viola-di-gambic-david-funck/

Rebekah Ahrendt, Zoe Weiss, Jane Leggiero, Kivie Cahn-Lipman (viols)
Dylan Sauerwald (keyboard)

The complete consort music for viols by David Funck (1648-1699?). For the accompaniment (not scored), harpsichord, organ, or gut-strung clavicytherium (harpsichord with vertical strings) was used. The music is decent, played in a good HIP style.


----------



## Rogerx

José-Luis Garcia conducting; Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Evgeny Kissin (piano)performing; Schubert: Sonata in B-Flat & Liszt: Piano Works after Schubert.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bruckner Symphony 8 (again)


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Vivente performing; Emilie Mayer: Piano Trios & Notturno.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Just on first listen, Ms. Young seems to take the first two movements with a sense of darkness (bordering on lugubrious), the third as seeking light at the end of the tunnel, and the fourth as forlorn hope. I could be wrong, and I can be convinced otherwise, but so far, in the overcrowded room of Brahms recordings, this isn't something I want to return to.
> 
> View attachment 107990


The 3rd and 4th are better but with so much great Brahms out there I'll always look elsewhere.


----------



## Itullian

Well, I have both Jochums, Wand and Karajan.
But this now is officially my favorite set.
Fantastic sound, great performances.


----------



## MattB

Svetislav Božić: Byzantine Mosaic (2012)

Jasmina Kulaglich









♫


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Dvorak: New World Symphony & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part one of two this afternoon.

Andante in A for violin and piano (1902):
Piano Quintet in C (1903-04):
Rhapsody no.1 for violin and piano Sz86 (1928):
Rhapsody no.2 for violin and piano Sz89 (1928):










String Quartet no.1 in A-minor Sz40 (1908-09):
String Quartet no.2 Sz67 (1915-17):



Violin Sonata no.1 Sz75 (1921):
Violin Sonata no.2 Sz76 (1922):


----------



## janxharris

I keep coming back to this and each time it gets more and more beautiful...imho.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Sunny, sunny music. I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Monteux conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique/ Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61, etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Rogerx said:


> Paul Paray conducting; Dvorak: New World Symphony & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


Oh yes. I love Paul Paray's interpretations. 
Cheers


----------



## andrzejmakal

Sounds nice. Tonight second approach.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Knappertsbusch and the Munich Phil, 1/24/63, from the _Anton Bruckner, Great Symphonies_ set on Memories Reverence. The adagio is wonderful.


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Lotario" (Leppard/Philips)
Torelli - Trumpet Concerto (Tarr/Turnabout)
Vitali - Chaconne in G minor (Melkus/Archiv)
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #5 (Richter/Archiv)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Judith

Have had another marathon today.

Started off with 

Both Dvorak Cello Concertos
Steven Isserlis
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Daniel Harding

Wonder if anyone can help me with these concertos. Someone said that the last movement of New World symphony was featured in one of the Cello Concertos. I can't spot it unless I'm missing something.

Bruckner 
Symphony no 1
Riccardo Chailly
German Symphony Orchestra of Berlin

Tchaikovsky
Manfred Symphony
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Couldn't resist listening to this one again. Have grown to love it. Like the fact that the same theme runs through all the movements and think it has elements of Swan Lake

Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto no 3
Stephen Hough
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Daniel Harding

My favourite Rachmaninov Piano Concerto


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

This is supposed to be a great recording of Mahler's 6th. I'm not hearing anything that special. The orchestra is a little ragged, and the sound isn't that great. I wonder what I'm missing.


----------



## jim prideaux

as I might have indirectly indicated over the years I have always been slightly less than 'taken' with Mozart's symphonies (my problem no doubt!) but when it comes to the Piano Concertos it is a completely different matter.....when I listen to them in the right circumstance I find the sheer joy in many sections to be almost overwhelming.....however it had been a while but as a result of a conversation with a friend I have listened to a number over the last few days and have been reminded of how exuberant, tuneful etc (too many positive adjectives to list here) these works are.

My return has been facilitated by Perahia and the ECO mainly but this has also involved Ashkenazy and Britten/Curzon.

Currently listening to number 22 again....I had forgotten how much I enjoy the essentially witty final movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy present a fine recording with their characteristic crack ensemble playing,


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy present a fine recording with their characteristic crack ensemble playing,
> 
> View attachment 108010


Have the whole Schumann set by Sir Neville and this orchestra. Lovely recordings


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for piano, trombone, cello, saxophone, viola & flute. Elms, Bousfield, Dixon, Robertson, Dukes & Chambers, The London Philharmonic/ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Sonate*


----------



## Merl

I needed to listen to Walter's Brahms 3rd after listening to the 2nd again, yesterday. Although a very good account I've always felt that Walter isn't as successful in his traversal of the 3rd. Its warm, lyrical and romantic but I like a 3rd imbued with a slight darkness. Also Walter' s strings are a little light, especially in the 3rd movement. Szell, for example, does it better but certainly not shoddy from Mr Walter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part two of two tonight.

Sonata for two pianos and percussion Sz110 (1937):



_Contrasts_ for violin, clarinet and piano Sz111 (1938):



String Quartet no.3 Sz85 (1928):
String Quartet no.4 Sz91 (1928):
String Quartet no.5 Sz102 (1934):
String Quartet no.6 Sz114 (1939):



_44 Duos_ books I-IV for two violins Sz98 (1931):
Sonata for solo violin Sz117 (1944):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 18*


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes; Cello Sonata (Debussy: Cello Sonata). Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> I needed to listen to Walter's Brahms 3rd after listening to the 2nd again, yesterday. Although a very good account I've always felt that Walter isn't as successful in his traversal of the 3rd. Its warm, lyrical and romantic but I like a 3rd imbued with a slight darkness. Also Walter' s strings are a little light, especially in the 3rd movement. Szell, for example, does it better but certainly not shoddy from Mr Walter.
> 
> View attachment 108014


....pack it in Merl!.....had noticed you had been listening to the 2nd earlier and have now found a cheap(ish) second hand copy on line....next time you listen to Brahms will you choose a recording I already have!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Jaap van Zweden and the Netherlands Phil. There are a lot of nice touches in this one.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> ....pack it in Merl!.....had noticed you had been listening to the 2nd earlier and have now found a cheap(ish) second hand copy on line....next time you listen to Brahms will you choose a recording I already have!


Hahaha Jim, you know i love my symphony cycles! My collection of Brahms cycles only comes 2nd to my Beethoven sets. I will ensure that when i listen to the 4th tomorrow its a really obscure one, just to wind you up. Lol.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Hartmut Haenchen and the Netherlands Phil. I'm pleasantly surprised. This is very well done.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Piano Quintet, Quartet Nr.3.Lavaud, Antigone Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Blumine.*

This is tagged onto Haenchen's recording of Mahler's 4th. I've never heard it. It's supposed to be the worst thing Mahler wrote. LaGrange noted, "It is the music of a late-nineteenth-century Mendelssohn, pretty, charming, lightweight, urbane, and repetitious, just what Mahler's music never is."


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Itullian

Another fine Vivaldi installment from Ms Podger and friends.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-20th and 27th Piano Concertos.

Curzon, Britten and the ECO.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: String Quartet Kv458 'Hunt'*
Amadeus Quartet 1963










Amazon link: Mozart String Quartets - Collectors Edition


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn cond. 1974










Amazon link: Rachmaninov: Symphonies - Symphonic Dances - Vocalise - Aleko extracts


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3*
London Symphony Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov cond. 1977


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## deprofundis

*Im currently listening to the excellent offering of box-set of Jacques Arcadelt on RicerCar label woaw colorful madrigal, lovely chanson & motets, gotta love this releases, than tonight im listening to another release Guillaume Dufay Flos Florum on alpha classic ,ensemble :musica.And i will drink a shooter perhaps 2 of Ouzo straight flush, Ouzo is a greek pastis, taste like licoris.
*
Enought said enjoy the music ladie's & Gentelmens!!! cheers!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Guest

Karajan's recording of Sibelius 4 has restored the work for me! 










Masterful control of the brooding low brass passages stands out.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/conductor); Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 21.
.

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln

*Marco Enrico Bossi
Complete Organ Works Vol. VIII*
Andrea Mancinanti, organ 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Per Salo (piano), Henrik Brendstrup (cello), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano), Quatuor Ébène (string quartet), Delphine Seyrig (narrator), Philippa Davies (flute), Marisa Robles (harp), Lenore Smith (flute), Bryn Lewis (harp), Ian Brown (percussion)

Nash Ensemble, Lionel Friend

perfoming; Debussy: Chamber Music, Vol. 1

Debussy: Piano Trio in G major/ Nocturne et Scherzo/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10/ Musique de scène pour les Chansons de Bilitis etc.


----------



## sonance

Onute Narbutaite [Onutė Narbutaitė]: June Music
- Interludium (for flute, cello and organ)
- June Music 1981 (for violin and cello)
- Climber (for two pianos)
- Monogramme (for 3 percussions)
Valentinas Gelgotas, flute; Edmundas Kulikauskas, cello; Jurate Landsbergyte, organ; Audrone Vainiunaite, violin; Augustinas Vasiliauskas, cello; Ruta and Zbignevas Ibelhauptas, pianos; Saulius Astrauskas, Zenonas Bagavicius and Vladas Seibokas, percussions
(finlandia)


----------



## bravenewworld

Ralph Vaughan Williams, conducted by Sir Adrian Boult.

English Folk Suites and Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Itullian

The remastering of these works is miraculous.
And I think Lenny really "gets" Papa Haydn.
Wonderful set.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Charming, very engaging.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bishop Kovacevich, Davis and the LSO....

Mozart's 21st and 25th Piano Concertos.


----------



## MattB




----------



## andrzejmakal

Crazy good sound quality. Good spin.


----------



## sonance

before:
Onute Narbutaite: Autumn Ritornello
- Winterserenade (for flute, violin and viola)
- The Eight String (for violin and viola)
- Mozartsommer 1981 (for flute, violin, viola and harpsichord)
- Autumn Ritornello. Hommage à Fryderyk (for violin, viola, cello and piano)
- Hoquetus (for viola, cello and double-bass)
Valentinas Gelgotas, flute; Ingrida Armonaite, violin; Audrone Psibilskiene, viola; Gediminias Kvikly, harpsichord; Rimantas Armonas, cello; Muza Rubackyte, piano; Arnoldas Gurinavicius, double-bass
(finlandia)

now:
Onute Narbutaite: Gate of Oblivion
- String Quartet no. 2 "Open the Gate of Oblivion"
- String Quartet no. 3 "Drawing for String Quartet and Returning Winter"
- Opus Lugubre. "A Sad Creation"
- Sinfonia col triangolo
Vilnius String Quartet; Osthobothnian Chamber Orchestra/dir. Juha Kangas 
(finlandia)


----------



## Rogerx

Jane Glover conducting; Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Quintet & Oboe Quartet.

Gordon Hunt (oboe), Andrew Marriner (clarinet)

Chilingirian Quartet, London Mozart Players.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano and chamber music of Igor Stravinsky this afternoon. The playlist below adds up to barely two and a half hours of music. A complete piano/chamber overview including the stuff I haven't got such as the early piano sonata, the rest of the transcriptions/arrangements and various other bits and pieces would be about double that, but I'm more than happy with what I already have and it makes for an intriguing body of work spanning forty years of Stravinsky's long career.

_Piano-Rag-Music_ (1919): 
_Chorale_ (1920):
_Les cinq doigts_ - eight pieces (1920-21):
_Trois mouvements_ from the ballet _Petrushka_ (orig. 1910-11 - arr. 1921):
Piano Sonata (1924):
_Serenade_ in A (1925):
_Tango_ (1940):










Concert suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_ for violin, clarinet, and piano (orig. 1918 - arr. 1919):
_Three Pieces_ for solo clarinet (1919):
Octet for flute, clarinet in B♭/clarinet in A, two bassoons, trumpet in C, trumpet in A, tenor trombone, and bass trombone (1923):
_Pastorale_ - song for vocalise soprano and piano - arr. for violin and wind quintet (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933):
Concerto for two pianos (1935):
Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):










_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):
_Bluebird Pas de Deux_ from Tchaikovsky's ballet _The Sleeping Beauty_ - arr. for piano (arr. 1941):
_Élégie_ for solo viola (1944):
Sonata for two pianos (1943):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Beethoven In Berlin

The New Year's Eve concert 1991

Cheryl Studer (soprano), Kristina Clemenz (soprano), Camille Capasso (mezzo-soprano), John Aler (tenor), Hiroshi Oshima (tenor), Friedrich Molsberger (bass), Yevgeny Kissin (piano), Bruno Ganz (narrator)

Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bruckner Symphony 5 (3rd movement)

Eugen Jochum


----------



## Vasks

_The Inimitable Igor...on vinyl_

*Stravinsky - Zvezdoliki (composer/Columbia)
Stravinsky - Soldier's Tale Suite (Carewe/Everest)
Stravinsky - Suite #1 for Small Orchestra (composer/Columbia)
Stravinsky - Agon (Leinsdorf/RCA)*


----------



## MattB

Mitsuko Uchida plays Schubert (2004)

Mitsuko Uchida










;

Dvorák: Piano Concerto. Schubert: Fantasy in C Major D760 'Wanderer' (1987)

Sviatoslav Richter
Carlos Kleiber
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra










What a day!


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Barbebleu

Listening to a fantastic new CD. Hanns Eisler - A Collection of Songs, Vol. 3: Songs in American Exile 1938-1948. Holger Falk, baritone and Steffen Schleiermacher, piano. Wonderful 20th century art songs setting the likes of Brecht, Goethe and Rimbaud. Two standout songs are An den kleinen Radioapparat (Brecht) and Der Schatzgräber (Goethe). 

If I have one caveat it's the lack of singer variety because as wonderful as Falk is, 53 songs in one go is impossible to listen to so I would suggest breaking the experience up into manageable bits. There are two previous volumes which I will now be getting!


----------



## Guest

Symphony No. 28 and the two Sonatas for Two Pianos. Sublime.


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> before:
> Onute Narbutaite: Autumn Ritornello
> - Winterserenade (for flute, violin and viola)
> - The Eight String (for violin and viola)
> - Mozartsommer 1981 (for flute, violin, viola and harpsichord)
> - Autumn Ritornello. Hommage à Fryderyk (for violin, viola, cello and piano)
> - Hoquetus (for viola, cello and double-bass)
> Valentinas Gelgotas, flute; Ingrida Armonaite, violin; Audrone Psibilskiene, viola; Gediminias Kvikly, harpsichord; Rimantas Armonas, cello; Muza Rubackyte, piano; Arnoldas Gurinavicius, double-bass
> (finlandia)
> 
> now:
> Onute Narbutaite: Gate of Oblivion
> - String Quartet no. 2 "Open the Gate of Oblivion"
> - String Quartet no. 3 "Drawing for String Quartet and Returning Winter"
> - Opus Lugubre. "A Sad Creation"
> - Sinfonia col triangolo
> Vilnius String Quartet; Osthobothnian Chamber Orchestra/dir. Juha Kangas
> (finlandia)


sonance - your posts of this composers work has aroused my curiosity.


----------



## Malx

Thomas Larcher, Nuanz - played by the composer:


----------



## agoukass

J. S. Bach: Italian Concerto, English Suite No. 2, French Suite No. 6, Four Chorales

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Tomasi: Concertos for oboe, bassoon, clarinet. Trio d'Anches Hamburg, German Strings/ Tardy (Farao)


----------



## Merl

Just for my mate, Jim...... Today I've been listening to Ticciati's Brahms 4th symphony and I like it a lot. Spirited playing with plenty of bite and inner detail. Very Mackerras-like but I might prefer Ticciati's 4th a little.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich symphony no. 5. Long time favorite work, this time with Mariinsky orch./Valery Gergiev. I grew up with Oslo phil./Mariss Jansons. Something gives me a slightly different feeling, tempo, balance??


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Valses nobles et sentimentales; Ma Mere l'Oye* 

Emanuel Ax, piano
Yoko Nozaki, piano*


----------



## eljr

Disc 2 (DVD)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various orchestral works part one tonight,

_Le chant du rossignol (The Song of the Nightingale)_ - symphonic poem adapted from the 1914 opera _Le rossignol_ (1917):










_Ragtime_ for eleven players (1917-18):
_Suite no.2_ - arrangements for chamber orchestra of earlier piano pieces (orig. 1915-17 - arr. 1921):
_Suite no.1_ - arrangements for chamber orchestra of earlier piano pieces (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):
_Quatre études_ - arrangements for orchestra of _Three Pieces_ for string quartet and _Étude pour pianola_ (orig. 1914 and 1921 - arr. 1928):



_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920 - rev. 1947):



Concerto for piano and wind instruments (1923-24, rev. 1950):
_Capriccio_ for Piano and Orchestra (1926-29 - rev. 1949):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):


----------



## Guest

I just downloaded (24 bit/96k) FLAC files of an 8-CD set (9.5 hours of music for $27!), and so far, it's wonderful.



















Here's a link with the tracks and further information: eClassical.com High Resolution FLAC & MP3 Classical Music Download Store


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 53 from the Decca Mono Years*

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Octet in E flat major, op.20*









*The Vienna Octet*

Recorded Musikverein, Vienna, June 1953


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Christopher Tye, Western Wind Mass*

This was apparently recorded in Tye's own church. But boy, the resonance is ridiculous; it sounds like the microphones were set up half a mile away.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF MYSELF
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Andreas Scholl - counter tenor
Shield of Harmony - ensemble
Crawford Young - director
*
Harmonia Mundi*


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass
_
GB Records_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## bravenewworld

This morning's listen:


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
*Henry Purcell*
London Baroque

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## deprofundis

*Sherlock Holmes & classical music ala sauce deprofundis at Chez Louis ny Nyc usa*

Hail hail please hail!! Dufay triomphant album im listening now, cheap to purchased in cd, worth the investigating , a good FBI profiler would tell you like Doug Ressler, an FBI profiler has higher intelligence so chance are there listening to classical of renaissance ecclectic music like Josquin , Dufay, Ockeghem ect..., and serrial killers have bad musical taste according to profilers at fbi Quantico california usa.There interrest is just about killing look john wayne gacy love reo speed wagon now that a stupid band and he murder 33 victims, but anyway, whatever short paranthesis , in human behavioral i study, i dont glorrified SR i glorrified those that catch them whit superior intelligence. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Mealor's "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Rogerx

Walter Schober (Flute), Kurt Meier (Oboe), Hans Rudolf Stalder (Clarinet), Thomas Wicky-Borner (Violin) performing;Krommer: Concertino & Sinfonia Concertante.

Vienna Consortium


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## agoukass

Kodaly: Duo for violin and cello, Op. 7 
Bartok: Contrasts 

Chantal Juillet, violin 
Truls Mork, cello
Michael Collins, clarinet
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Vassily Sinaisky conducting; Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 

Gidon Kremer, violin 
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo P.O.

Dvorak-5th Symphony.

(only problem when listening to this is that I find myself anticipating and looking forward to the marvellous final movement!)


----------



## andrzejmakal

Bollani is really exceptional artist.


----------



## Marinera

Carles Magraner and Capella de Ministrers - The Silk Road. Disk 1

Music on this disk is divided into 3 parts - 1. Far East from the Chinese temples to the Constantinople, The capital of Byzantine Empire 2.The arrival of Al-Andalus- the Muslim conquest and control of the Silk Road 3. Marco Polo


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> sonance - your posts of this composers work has aroused my curiosity.


Hello Malx.

It's very hard to describe Narbutaite's music. I think it to be highly individual. The three CDs to which I had been listening offer her early chamber music (characterized in a text about the composer: "Her early opuses were suffused with depictions of night, silence, and oblivion; her compositions, unhurried in their flow, with their transparent textures and nostalgic in mood, not infrequently would remind one of the pages of a diary written with sounds" [source: see below the link of the Kronos project].

But I do appreciate also her latest recording with orchestral works (Naxos: "no yesterday - no tomorrow", with the other works "La barca" and "riverbank - river - symphony").

As for the second string quartet "Open the Gate of Oblivion" you might want to hear/read her own words, when interviewed for the Kronos' project "Fifty for the Future". (I just came across this project searching for YouTube links for you - it seems to be a very impressive project -, so: thanks for making me discover it! I'll be exploring it by and by ...).
- String Quartet no. 2: 



- the interview (talking about his string quartet starts around 10:52 min): 




- the Kronos project "Fifty for the Future" (link with short biographies, scores, recordings, program notes, interviews ...): https://kronosquartet.org/fifty-for-the-future/composers

You'll find there the Kronos performance of Narbutaite's work for this project, too.

I guess it is best to explore more of her music via YouTube (or your preferred streaming site). I'm sure you won't regret it.

Thread duty:

Arnold Bax: Orchestral Works vol. 1 (violin concerto; cello concerto; Morning Song)
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin; Raphael Wallfisch, cello; Margaret Fingerhut, piano; London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson (chandos)


----------



## andrzejmakal

On par with Horowitz


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley performing; Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108054
> 
> 
> Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley performing; Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2.


Good idea. Schubert's trios always welcome.


----------



## Rogerx

Vassily Sinaisky conducting; Prokofiev - Sinfonia Concertante/Tcherepnin: Suite for Solo Cello/Crumb: Cello Sonata

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night I listen to the Scriabin from









And this morning, continuing the Scriabin theme but not from Gergiev (who was maybe put on Earth to conduct Scriabin) this time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works part two of three this afternoon.

Concerto in E-flat [_Dumbarton Oaks_] for chamber orchestra (1938):
_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):



_The Star-Spangled Banner_ - arrangement for orchestra (1941):
_Ode_ for orchestra (1943):
_Scherzo à la russe_ for orchestra (1944):










_Symphony in Three Movements_ for orchestra (1942-45):



_Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1942):
_Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942):
Concerto in D for string orchestra (1946):


----------



## Marinera

Earlier listening:

Corelli - Concerti Grossi, disk 3 and Telemann - Trio Sonatas for recorder

















Now have Caldara on


----------



## Rogerx

Yoel Levi conducting; Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38 / Violin Concerto, Op. 14/Souvenirs, Op. 28

Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie.

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Debussy: Piano Music.

Estampes (3)/ Images pour piano - Book 1/ Images pour piano - Book 2/ Children's Corner etc.


----------



## sonance

Louis Gabriel Guillemain: Douze Caprices, op. 18, pour le violon seul
Gilles Colliard, violon baroque (emec)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - stage works part one this morning.

_The Firebird_ - ballet in two scenes (1910):
_Petrushka_ - 'ballet burlesque' in four scenes (1910-11 - rev. 1947):
_The Rite of Spring_ - ballet in two parts (1911-13 - rev. 1920s and by 1947):

 ***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

_Le Rossignol (The Nightingale)_ - opera in three acts, after the tale by Hans Christian Andersen [Libretto: Igor Stravinsky/Stepan Mitussov] (1908-09 and 1913-14):



_Renard_ - 'histoire burlesque chantée et jouée' in one act for four singers, four pantomimes and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Igor Stravinsky, after a Russian folk tale] (1915-16):
_L'Histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)_ - theatrical work in two parts 'to be read, played, and danced' for three speakers, dancer(s), violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet/trumpet, trombone and percussion [Libretto: Charles-Ferdinand Ramuz, after a Russian folk tale] (1918):


----------



## andrzejmakal

Nice and balanced.


----------



## Marinera

This is a historical traversal of harpsichord music played in chronological order - by country- by Olivier Baumont on Flemish, Italian, French and Franco-German harpsichords built by Reinhard von Nagel; they're not exact replicas though. I like the variety and selection of pieces, and to hear a clear shift in sound. This is an intriguing and enjoyable project. It was recorded in the Château de Chambord - the painting of which is on the cover.


----------



## sonance

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Sonatae a violino solo
Hélène Schmitt, violin; Jan Krigovsky, cello; Stephan Rath, theorbo; Jörg-Andreas Bötticher, claviorganum (alpha)


----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Ward conducting; Spohr, Reicha, Danzi & Weber

Raphael Wallfisch (cello)

Northern Chamber Orchestra, Nicholas Ward.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Part + Mullova + Jarvi


----------



## Marinera

^
O oh, this one brand new. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the post, andrzejmakal


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano).


----------



## jim prideaux

will one of my more technically aware 'associates' on TC put my mind at rest.......

were there any technical problems earlier today which were preventing people from logging on....I was getting quite disconcerted!

(although it did mean that Merl was unable to attract my attention to yet another Brahms cycle that would have caused me further consternation!!!!)


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for some Birtwistle.


----------



## Ras

*Haydn's Emperor Quartet played by the once famous Amadeus Quartet* on the once quality label *Deutsche Gramophon*.

Absolutely adorable!

Why don't I just listen to Haydn all of the time!!!


----------



## Ras

jim prideaux said:


> will one of my more technically aware 'associates' on TC put my mind at rest.......
> were there any technical problems earlier today which were preventing people from logging on....I was getting quite disconcerted!


Yes, the site was down from sometime in the afternoon yesterday till earlier today (TC time).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Always happy to hear Mullova play. She is not often "my favourite" for a piece but I do seem to always enjoy and value her records ... and, when I want a change from "my favourite", the freshness of her playing often delivers.


----------



## Vronsky

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Six concerts en sextuor
Les Talens Lyriques *·* Christophe Rousset


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano) performing; Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano.


----------



## Andolink

Another outstanding Graupner disc from this source, just released-


----------



## Andolink

Madrigals by *Jacobus Arcadelt* (1505-1568)


----------



## Eramire156

First music of the day

*Francis Poulenc
Concert Champêtre for Harpsichord and Orchestra 
Organ Concerto*









*George Malcolm

Iona Brown
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields *

argo ZRG 878

The Concert Champêtre has immediate appeal, whereas the Organ Concerto will take another listen or two to fully appreciate.


----------



## agoukass

Manuel de Falla: Piano Music 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Carwithen - Overture: ODTAA (Hickox/Chandos)
Richardson - Improvisation on a Nursery Tune (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Walton - Viola Concerto (Kennedy/EMI)
Alwyn - Festival March (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A free download yesterday from Naxos ... I do often like two piano versions of big orchestral works and enjoyed this.


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano) performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Mass in C, Dominicus*

I don't listen to this box set enough.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Marinera said:


> ^
> O oh, this one brand new. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the post, andrzejmakal


Well known pieces, sounds beautiful. Really top notch realization. Recommended. Cheers.


----------



## Marinera

andrzejmakal said:


> Well known pieces, sounds beautiful. Really top notch realization. Recommended. Cheers.


I am listening to it on Spotify right now


----------



## Enthusiast

I have many favourite violinists - Zehetmair is another who is always worth hearing.


----------



## Vronsky

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Orchestral Suites from Dardanus & Le temple de la Gloire
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra *·* Jeanne Lamon


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Schubert symphonies 3 and 5 from this set. Excellent 3rd and decent 5th (which i think needs a bit more bite).


----------



## jim prideaux

Ras said:


> Yes, the site was down from sometime in the afternoon yesterday till earlier today (TC time).


thanks for your response......good to know someone took note of my original request!


----------



## Ras

*Zefiro's Brandenburg Concertos*








T*he upcoming release from the Zefiro Ensemble of Bach's Brandburgs is already on Spotify:
*


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Schubert symphonies 3 and 5 from this set. Excellent 3rd and decent 5th (which i think needs a bit more bite).
> 
> View attachment 108097


inclined to agree with you on the 5th.......marginla preference for Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.....

oh and whats up Merl?.......you have not dropped another 'Brahms bomb' to spoil my afternoon......Sanderling and Walter are on their way in the post, the problem is now storage!


----------



## Vronsky

Luigi Boccherini: 
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra No.7 in G major
Symphony in B-flat major
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra No.10 in D major
Symphony in D minor 
Anner Bylsma *·* Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra *·* Jeanne Lamon


----------



## Enthusiast

And finally for today ... (a lovely record)


----------



## Sonata

*MOZART*

Lucio Silla: from the Philips complete edition
Lieder & Notturni: beautiful performances from Elly Ameling


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, op. 80
*









*Jorge Demus

Ferdinand Leitner
Vienna Choral Socierty
Vienna Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Josquin13

I recently splurged and bought some "Esoteric" hybrid SACDs from Japan. I've been listening to them over the past several days. The sound quality is definitely better, but not dramatically so. Although I wouldn't be surprised if they sounded incredible on a higher end system than mine.

http://www.esoteric.jp/products/esoteric/essg90160/indexe.html
http://audiophile.elusivedisc.com/audio/Michelangeli

Over the past decade, I've become a huge fan of conductor Rafael Kubelik. He was great in the Czech repertory, Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner, Bruckner, Mahler, & Schumann, etc.. I didn't own Kubelik's Smetana "Ma Vlast" with the Boston S.O., so that's what I bought, and it's excellent (as expected).

http://www.elusivedisc.com/Smetana-...-Japanese-Import-SACD/productinfo/ESOSA90153/

Nor could I resist buying Carlos Kleiber's wonderful recording of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde on Esoteric hybrid SACDs, with my favorite orchestra in the world (back in those days)--the Staatskapelle Dresden. It's rare to hear an orchestra play Wagner so remarkably in tune--definitely a desert island disc in my collection. IMO, this is the finest recording that Kleiber made in his career (along with his Weber & Brahms), and I enjoy Margaret Price's Isolde more than most (including Nilsson's for Bohm), especially how she blends her voice so beautifully with the Dresden players. The set just arrived today in the mail, & I'll be listening to it this afternoon or evening:

https://www.ebay.com/p/Esoteric-Kle...3-85-Japan/8020727139?iid=202429234235&chn=ps

Other CDs that I've been listening to lately:

1. Witold Lutoslawski: Symphony no. 3, with the composer conducting the Berlin Philharmonic: https://www.amazon.com/Lutoslawski-...&qid=1537552053&sr=1-3&keywords=lutoslawski+3

On first impression, I found it hard to completely like this music. Yet it is such incredibly imaginative composing. I'll definitely listen to it again.

2. I've also been playing Eric Milnes' new Bach Cantata disc with Montreal Baroque over & over again. It's exceptional. When I hear Bach's contrapuntal writing performed with this degree of clarity, understanding, & flawless intonation--from both singers & musicians (who are all very well rehearsed), I feel it brings me closer to the great man's extraordinary creative genius.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantate...d=1537552329&sr=1-1&keywords=milnes+bach+atma

3. The Best of the Cranberries--

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Cranber...37555463&sr=8-2&keywords=the+cranberries+best

I listened to this album in memory of The Cranberries' late singer, Dolores O'Riordan (who I only recently learned had passed away): To my mind, "Zombie" is one of the most powerful protest songs of the rock n' roll era, & yes, sometimes it does seem like we're living in a world of zombies, not humans. Thanks for all the wonderful music:


----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening on YouTube to the Early Music Consort of London* playing music from Thomas Morley's Dances for Broken Consorts from the First Book of Consort Lessons.






What a lovely joyful fresh sound. Food for the spirit. 
What a tragic loss to the world was David Munrow. 

(*One of the commentators below the video says it is the Morley Consort, though with many of the same musicians as the Early Music Consort of London.)


----------



## Eramire156

*Time to give the turntable a rest*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.1*









*Klaus Tennstedt 
London Philharmonic Orchestra *

I think Tennstedt's performance with the CSO has this one beat, but not by much, both are better than his studio recording.


----------



## Malx

I hadn't listened to any Bartok for a while so putting that to rights this evening:

Violin Concerto No 2 - Laurent Korcia, CBSO, Sakari Oramo.
An exuberant yet rustic performance which I rather like.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO.

Schubert's 8th and 9th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Watermusic but on this occasion Telemann's

Zefiro conducted by Alfredo Bernardini.
Very good performance in excellent sound - a great disc.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart, Symphony No. 30, Leinsdorf.


----------



## severance68

So far this is the second-best version I've heard, surpassed only by Van Cliburn with Reiner and the Chicago Symphony.

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
Philippe Entremont, piano
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Recorded Feb. 3, 1960 at the St. George Hotel, Brooklyn, NY

Sony Classical CD, 2003 reissue
Originally released as Columbia MS6148 in 1960.


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Stöhr
Cello Sonata in A minor, op.49
Fantasiestücke, op17*









*Stefan Koch, cello
Robert Conway, piano*


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski Violin Concerto No 1 - Baiba Skride, Oslo Po, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> inclined to agree with you on the 5th.......marginla preference for Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.....
> 
> oh and whats up Merl?.......you have not dropped another 'Brahms bomb' to spoil my afternoon......Sanderling and Walter are on their way in the post, the problem is now storage!


Hahaha. I'm gonna dig out a real obscure Brahms recording just for you, this weekend, Jim. And yes I agree about Davis and his Schubert. It's my go-to set (along with Menuhin).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Haydn’s Symphony No.92 “Oxford” as performed by Sergiu Celibidache and the Munch Philharmonic has been on my HiFi for the last few evenings in the little listening time I have had.

It is an energetic, flowing performance with power, spirit and charm. The Orchestra acquit themselves very highly and Celibidache is on fantastic form.

This is one of my favourite Haydn Symphonies and this performance one of my favourites.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Cyril Scott's "Piano Quintet No. 1":


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler's 7th Symphony


----------



## senza sordino

Some music from Poland

Chopin Nocturnes, Scherzos and the second piano sonata. I'm quite unfamiliar with the music of Chopin, it's quite nice. There are five disks from this series, I listened to two. I can't comment on the performance but the sound quality is good.









Chopin Ballades and Nocturnes. 









Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti 1&2. Fantastic sound and performance. What I really like is the orchestration, so colourful and all the instruments shine when they need to. The violin is so well balanced and integrated into the performance. The start of the first Concerto must be just about the best start to any piece of music, just magical 









Bacewicz Concerto for string orchestra, symphony for string orchestra, piano Quintet no 1 version for string orchestra and piano. Very good music. 









Lutosławski Symphonic Variations, Symphony no 1, Funeral Music, Symphony no 2, Concerto for orchestra, Venetian Games, Free for orchestra, Mi parti. (Both disks). This is a good summary of his music, early to middle phase. By his middle phase Lutosławski uses limited aleatoric processes. The composer is conducting his own music on this disk. I really like his limited aleatoric music, chaos with structure


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Some music from Poland
> Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti 1&2. Fantastic sound and performance. What I really like is the orchestration, so colourful and all the instruments shine when they need to. The violin is so well balanced and integrated into the performance. The start of the first Concerto must be just about the best start to any piece of music, just magical


Just put this in my cart at prestoclassical.com


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Horn Concertos


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Triplets

Sibelius, Excerpts from King Christian, Paavo Berglund conducting The Bournemouth SO.
I love tSibelius, but this music has been under my radar. Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## tortkis

sonance said:


> Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Sonatae a violino solo
> Hélène Schmitt, violin; Jan Krigovsky, cello; Stephan Rath, theorbo; Jörg-Andreas Bötticher, claviorganum (alpha)


This recalled the Holloway's recording I liked a lot, so I started listening to it. Fantastic music.

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Sonatae Unarum Fidium
John Holloway (violin), Aloysia Assenbaum (organ), Lars Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord, organ)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting: Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, with Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## bravenewworld

After some Bruckner immersion for the last week or so, I've begun revisiting Mahler.

Mahler Symphony No. 1 for today. Conducted by Leonard Slatkin. This was the first Mahler symphony recording I ever heard, and although it is no longer my favourite, it still leaves me with a special feeling after hearing it. 








To be followed by my preferred recording of the work; Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast
Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## haydnguy

Dinu *Lipatti*

Grieg, Schumann, Chopin

Grieg Piano Concerto in A minor op. 16
Philharmonia Orchestra, Aleceo Galliera (conducting)

Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor op. 54
Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan (conducting)

Chopin Waltz in A flat major op.34 No. 1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kind of like comedy sports...


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony tradition - Symphony No 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symfonie Nr. 6 in F Major, "Pastorale" - Nr. 8 in F Major, Overture "King Stephen".

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Inspired by the post above. A wonderful piece of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl (baritone) performing; Bach.

Baritone arias from cantatas and Passions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - works for the stage part two this morning and afternoon.

_Pulcinella_ - ballet in one-act, based on the 18th-century play _Quartre Polichinelles semblables (Four Identical Pulcinellas)_ - includes music originally by, and also misattributed to, Giovanni Pergolesi [Texts: Gennaro Antonio Federico/Paolo Antonio Rolli/????] (1920):










_Mavra_ - comic opera in one act, after a story by Aleksandr Pushkin [Libretto: Boris Kochno] (1921-22):



_Les noces (The Wedding)_ - ballet in four scenes for four soloists, mixed chorus, four pianos and percussion [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914-23):
_Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts, after the tragedy by Sophocles [Libretto: Jean Cocteau - Latin translation by Abbé Jean Daniélou] (1926-27 - rev. 1948):










_Apollon musagète_ - ballet in two scenes (1927-28 - rev. 1947):


----------



## Rogerx

Mohse Atzmon conducting;Cristina Ortiz (piano) performing; Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto-Litolff: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo-Gottschalk, L: Grande Fantasia Triunfal (Variations on Brazilian National Anthem), Op. 69.-
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Ras

Last night I listened to *Dvorak's piano concerto with Garrick Ohlsson as soloist and Belohlavek conducting* - I hadn't listened to this concerto for years, because I didn't care much for the work, but last night I was like: gee, this isn't half bad, is it? 
This was on Spotify - on cd I only have *S. Richter and Carlos Kleiber from EMI. *


----------



## Judith

Todays listening has been

Beethoven
Cello Sonata in A Major
Steven Isserlis
Robert Levin

Saw Steven perform this lovely sonata at the concert in York last Thursday

Bartok
Concerto for Orchestra
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner
Very challenging but think if I hear it a few times it will be less so. Why called a "concerto for orchestra" and not a symphony?

Dvorak
Symphony no 7
RLPO
Libor Pesek
Only recently got to know this symphony and its so beautiful

Brahms
Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnanyi
Well, I couldn't go today without including Joshua


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 'Great'*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult cond. 1972


----------



## andrzejmakal

Schubert: Symphonies Nos.3 & 4 
Freiburger Barockorchester
Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Vasks

*Sgambati - Cola di Rienzo Overture (Vecchia/Naxos)
Respighi - Piano Quintet (Ambache/Chandos)
Wolf-Ferrari - Intermezzo & Ritornello from "Il campiello" (Marriner/EMI)*


----------



## andrzejmakal

--------------------


----------



## Rogerx

Okko Kamu conducting; Shostakovich: Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 2

Andrei Korobeinikov (piano)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Making, eating, and cleaning up breakfast:

Delius' "Florida Suite":








and


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: Slavonic Dances Op. 72*
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik cond. 1975










Amazon link: Slavonic Dances - Overtures - Symphonic Poems


----------



## Ras

A brand new recording:
*Nicolas Angelich playing Beethoven's Emperor Concerto on Erato/Warner:
*








Warner is also releasing *Alexander Tharaud's new recording of the last three Beethoven sonatas*:


----------



## Enthusiast

Having a bit of a Benjamin binge ...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - works for the stage part three tonight.

_Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)_ - ballet in four scenes, after _The Ice Maiden_ by Hans Christian Anderson (1928 - rev. 1950):
_Jeu de cartes (Card Game)_ - 'ballet in three deals' (1936-37):



_Perséphone_ - melodrama in three scenes for speaker, solo singers, chorus, dancers and orchestra [Libretto: André Gide] (1933-34):



_Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant_ - ballet piece 'for fifty elephants and fifty dancers' (1942): ***
_Scènes de ballet_ - suite of dance movements (1944):



_Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947):



*** 
Balanchine: "I wonder if you'd like to do a little ballet with me."
Stravinsky: "For whom?"
Balanchine: "For some elephants."
Stravinsky: "How old?"
Balanchine: "Very young."
Stravinsky: "All right. If they are very young elephants, I will do it." :lol:


----------



## D Smith

Bit of a mixed bag today so far.

For Saturday Symphony. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3. Petrenko. Has some nice passages until the end.










Falla: El Amor Brujo. Price/Reiner/CSO. Brilliant performance and recommended.










Stravinsky: Agon and Appolon Musagete: Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony. Well performed and entertaining.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rounding off my Benjamin binge.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Debussy: Mélodies*
Véronique Dietschy, soprano
Philippe Cassard, piano

Original Decca recording 1993

As found on disc 12 from:










Amazon link: Complete Works


----------



## Eramire156

*For the Saturday symphony*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.3 in E flat major, op.20 "First of May"*









*Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

A disc by David Greilsammer that has grabbed my attention:
A very interesting recital of sorts which starts with Bach's Fantasy from the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, returns to Bach's Fugue from the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue with a central pivotal point of Mozart's Fantasy in C minor via in both directions works by, Keren, Brahms, Schoenberg, Ligeti, Janacek and Cage.

A stimulating listen!


----------



## Rambler

*Nicholas Angelich: Dedication* on Erato







Piano works by Liszt (Piano Sonata in B minor), Schumann (Kreisleriana) and Chopin (Etudes Op.10 Nos 10 & 12).

The title 'Dedication' reflects the fact that this is a circle of dedications - each piece dedicated to one of the other composers represented here. The Liszt is dedicated to Schumann, the Schumann to Chopin, and the Chopin to Liszt.

I understand that Liszt was generally appreciative of many other composers (providing they were not Brahms). Schumann became rather less than admiring of Liszt as he matured. Schumann was a big fan of Chopin - but this was not reciprocated. In fact Chopin seems to have been quite cool to other contemporary composers of piano music (Bach and Mozart were his gods). I suspect his dedication to Liszt was probably an appreciation of Liszt's as a pianist.

Any way an excellent disc.


----------



## Eramire156

*It has been too long since I've listened to*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Cello Sonata, op.5 nos. 1 & 2
Cello Sonata in A major, op.69*









*Jacqueline Du Pre
Daniel Barenboim *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Handel, Concerto Grosso Op. 6 No. 9


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Charles-Valentin Alkan: Complete Piano Duos and Duets* Goldstone and Clemmow, piano duo and duet on Toccata Classics.








Unfamiliar music by Alkan. A contemporary of Liszt and Chopin, and a pianist who could challenge Liszt for virtuosity, he became somewhat reclusive in later years, shunning early photographers (I have seen one photo only, in a hat, facing away from the camera).

His music sounds quite ferocious to play, and rather cool emotionally as compared to say Liszt or Chopin. I find the music intriguing in certain aspects, but difficult to love.

Excellent recording though for those interested in off the beaten track piano repertoire.


----------



## Guest

Wow, it's nice to hear contemporary music that is listenable without the composer resorting to new age garbage. Lindberg's music is still complex, but it's more melodic and a little less abrasive than in the 80s or so. Superb recording...the bass drums in the Concerto will give one's woofers/subwoofer something to think about! (It's an SACD...the image somehow omits the logo.)


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo P.O.

Dvorak-7th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Ariel Quartet- Brahms String Quartet No.2 & Bartok String Quartet No.1* on AVIE








Two contrasting quartets.

Brahms was one of my earliest loves, and still resonates strongly with me - particularly his chamber music. Maybe his string quartets are not his strongest suits in his chamber music? His first string quartet possibly tries too hard - but I do love the second and third quartets.

The first Bartok quartet is no where near as radical (challenging?) as the later quartets. Maybe the greatest string quartet cycle of the twentieth century?

Well played too.


----------



## Ras

Before bedtime *Daniel Barenboim's new recording on DG with Mozart's piano quartets:

*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Simone Young and the Hamburg Phil.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 *
North German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Günter Wand cod. 1988










From the Korean version of this set


----------



## Captainnumber36

Richard Wagner - Tristan Und Isolde


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas. I would like to try learning some of these, but they are challenging and I'm not really keen on trying the alternative tunings (scordatura) The last, is for solo violin, and in standard tuning. Perhaps this is where I should start.









Telemann Tafelmusik part 1. Nice music, I'm not sure I've heard this before. Spotify 









Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti. I've had this warhorse recording for donkey's years. It's great. But I'm so familiar with it I kind of tuned out and stopped listening because it's so familiar.









Schubert String Quartets 14 Death and the Maiden and 13 Rosemunde Fantastic music. 









Bruckner Symphony no 9. Some of you will not believe this, but this was the first time I've ever listened to this symphony. It's quite engaging. I always dismissed Bruckner but I've now listened to several of his symphonies this year. I've yet to purchase a Bruckner cd, but that might change soon. His music takes a long time to evolve, the themes unfold slowly but I like that. And the brass writing is great. Spotify


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Pfeiffer - Graun Concerti
Hille Perl


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, "Choral Music":


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 42
Arietta in A major with 12 variations Hob XVII-2*
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano 2003

From:










Complete Keyboard Works - Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Rmathuln

*Nielsen: Piano Trio in G major*
Trio Ondine 2007

From CD #3 in










Amazon link: Nielsen Masterworks - Chamber and Instrumental Works


----------



## Itullian

Amazing playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing: Schubert.


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Dumay & Maria João Pires performing; Grieg - Violin Sonatas 1-3.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Weinberg: Violin Sonata No. 5 Op. 53
*Martha Argerich, piano
Gidon Kremer, violin
Live 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Rossini: La Boutique fantasque, Chopin: Les Sylphides & Massenet: Méditation

Nigel Kennedy (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra,


----------



## Jacck

I listened to the whole* Rosary Sonatas *(Suzanne Lautenbacher) in one go yesterday. Pretty amazing experience. Some of the sonatas are very beautiful. The meditative rythm of these works make the experience much different from e.g. Bach.


----------



## Merl

One of the first complete Brahms cycles I ever got. Nice to revisit Abbado's 4th this morning. I've never been bowled over by many of Abbado's recordings but, for me, this is one of his best.


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, String Quartet No 13 - Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60- Symphony No. 5 in C minor Op.67-Egmont Overture, Op. 84

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Malx

A morning of contrasts:

Jordi Savall with Ensemble Hesperion XX performing Secular Music from Christian and Jewish Spain 1450 - 1550, being the 5th disc from this boxed set.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Stravinsky's stage works this afternoon, followed by a disc of his songs.

_The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts, after the artwork by William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1947-51):


_Agon (Contest)_ - ballet in four sections (1953 and 1956-57):



_Faun and Shepherdess_ - three songs for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1906):
_Two poems of Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano - arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1910 - arr. 1951):
_Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and chamber orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1954):
_Three Japanese Lyrics_ - version for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Akahito Yamabe/ Masazumi Minamoto/Tsurayuki Ki - trans. by Maurice Delage] (1913):
_Trois petites chansons_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1906-13 - arr. 1929-30):
_Pribaoutki (Nonsense Rhymes)_ - four songs for voice, flute, oboe/cor anglais, clarinet, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and double bass [Texts: Aleksandr Afanasyev] (1914): 
_Kolibelniye (Cat's Cradle Songs)_ - three songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1915-16):
_Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied female voice - arr. for female choir and four horns [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1917 - arr. by 1954):
_Four Songs_ - taken from _Three Tales for Children_ and _Four Russian Songs_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice, flute, harp and guitar [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 and 1918-19 - arr. 1953-54):
_Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, and viola (1953):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas (Dirge-canons and song)_ for tenor, string quartet and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas] (1954):
_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone/mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussycat_ for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):
_Tilim-bom (A Story for Children)_ from the cycle _Three Tales for Children_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra [Text: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 - arr. ????)


----------



## bravenewworld

Some Bach for a meditative Sunday evening:


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Nono now! Per Bastiana for orchestra from 1967.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> I've never been bowled over by many of Abbado's recordings but, for me, this is one of his best.


I agree with you. It's funny; now that I think of it, I like his Mahler cycle because it doesn't bowl me over. (In other words, I don't come out of it feeling like I've been slapped around.)


----------



## Ras

I have rarely been bowled anywhere by Abbado to be honest.

Now :* Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate * -- A period recording from Decca.:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony 0
*

Simone Young's Bruckner at the top of this year's purchases.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ras said:


> I have rarely been bowled anywhere by Abbado to be honest.


I have to admit, he and Argerich make a pretty good bowling team in their first recording of Ravel's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Ras

Manxfeeder said:


> I have to admit, he and Argerich make a pretty good bowling team in their first recording of Ravel's Piano Concerto.


Thanks - I haven't tried that one.


----------



## Taggart

At its best, spritely and lively, at worst nice but a little smooth.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Andolink

*Maurice Ohana* (1913-1992)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Sonatas for violin and cello, Op. V*

Following Taggart's lead, I'm exploring these. Having 10 CDs of Corelli comes with the risk of everything eventually sounding the same, so I took a breather and stopped before I got into these sonatas. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Webern - Orchestral Works *


----------



## Rogerx

Fabrice Bollon conducting; Dukas: Symphony in C minor-Goetz de Berlichingen, Ouverture après Goethe-Le Roi Lear, Ouverture après Shakespeare

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I have to admit, he and Argerich make a pretty good bowling team in their first recording of Ravel's Piano Concerto.


True enough ... but I think Argerich surpassed that recording later - from the 2011 Lugano Festival - and not with Abbado (it was with the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, conducted by Kaspszyk). But, for me, Abbado's Brahms _is _exceptional - warm and glowing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108190


I'll follow your lead with Bernstein's recording of Beethoven's 7th, then Enthusiast's lead with Argerich's recording of Ravel's G Major Concerto at Lugano.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Dessert Island disc.


----------



## Eramire156

*A glorious Sunday morning with Bruckner on the turntable*

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 8 in C minor
Leopold Novak Edition*









*Georg Solti
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Ras

A somewhat obscure Baroque composer who is the best I have found so far after Bach, Handel and Telemann namely *Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758) - I'm no expert on Fasch, but I have really enjoyed some of his overtures and concertos - haven't tried any chamber works yet.

Out of print I think - but on Spotify - Trevor Pinnock:









His son Carl Friedrich Christian Fasch was also a composer - They won't beat the Bach dynasty, but they are close behind!*


----------



## Joe B

Ras said:


> A somewhat obscure Baroque composer who is the best I have found so far after Bach, Handel and Telemann...


Have you ever listened to any of Johann David Heinichen's works? I don't have many, and I'm no Baroque expert, but each time I listen to his music I start thinking he was better than Bach.


----------



## Merl

Having a Brahms day. This one's for Jim, who hates me recommending yet another Brahms cycle he hasn't heard. So after Abbado's 4th I just listened to Zinman's 3rd and it was very good, indeed. Had this set a while and it's Zinman's best cycle other than his excellent Schumann.


----------



## Enthusiast

Joe B said:


> Have you ever listened to any of Johann David Heinichen's works? I don't have many, and I'm no Baroque expert, but each time I listen to his music I start thinking he was better than Bach.


Wow. But my experience was different - and there is no reason why it should be the same! - in that I bought a set of his Dresden Concertos (Goebel) ... loved them at first but then they just died on me. They were boring me by the third or fourth listen. I don't get that from Bach! They are now "once every year or two" CDs for me, recommendable enough but not close to Bach (who is nearly a god to me).


----------



## Enthusiast

A Dvorak afternoon ... and a bit of Elgar and Tchaikovsky (Queyras is such a great cellist I went on to another of his CDs).


----------



## Iota

Ravel Chansons Madécasses (Magdalena Kozena), 
Trois poèmes de Mallarmé (Anne Sofie von Otter)

What a mesmeric world Ravel creates in these songs, the moment the music starts it feels like the doors opening into another dimension. And I find both Kozena and von Otter (and company) pretty wonderful chaperones in that world.
French art song often seems to spring so naturally from life for me, it exudes a particularly intoxicating quality. There's an immediacy about it, like being in a room where the air is thick with pungent hallucinogenic fumes, rather than hearing about it through someone else's account.


----------



## Enthusiast

No-one posting here this evening! I just rounded off today's music with ...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ras

Joe B said:


> Have you ever listened to any of Johann David Heinichen's works? I don't have many, and I'm no Baroque expert, but each time I listen to his music I start thinking he was better than Bach.


Yes, Joe I have the Dresden Concerti by Heinechen with Musica antiqua Koln and I like it, yes, but it's not better than Bach - Only God is better than Bach!


----------



## Ras

Enthusiast said:


> not close to Bach (who is nearly a god to me).


Yes, yes, I agree : Bach reaches for heaven and I think it's true what they say:
God listens to Bach - The angels listen to Mozart...


----------



## Ras

*Mozart's E flat major piano quartet.*
*A period recording with Badura-Skoda* I haven't heard before - In fact I haven't explored his recordings at all.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: Götterdämmerung Act II*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan cond. 1969


----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday's listening in the car,

First, I listened to an "Esoteric" label hybrid SACD of conductor Carlos Kleiber's Staatskapelle Dresden recording of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde. This set has fantastic sound--much better than the CDs--so it was well worth the extra cost, since Kleiber's Tristan is a desert island disc in my Wagner collection. (The sound quality reminds me of the old DG LPs played on a high end system.)

https://aerecordshk.com/Carlos-Kleiber-Wagner-Tristan-und-Isolde-3-SACD-Esoteric
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kleiber-Wa...itm=202429234235&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

I then listened to one of my favorite early music CDs--the Orlando Consort performing motets by Josquin Desprez. I don't think music gets any better than this, or more beautiful, or more profound. It's also the finest CD the Orlandos have ever made, IMO. I've heard these Josquin performances countless times, and each time I listen, I hear new things in the music that I hadn't noticed before. Josquin was a super genius in my book!, on par with Bach, Mozart, & Handel, & arguably even more gifted: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-De...=8-2&keywords=orlando+consort+josquin+desprez

I finished by playing a new arrival--the complete piano works of Witold Lutoslawski, whose music I've only recently begun to explore. So far, I'm finding Lutoslawski to be a very imaginative composer. The real thing. I don't know if these are the best recordings available of his piano works--by pianist Corinna Simon, but the playing is good & the sound quality exceptional: https://www.amazon.com/Witold-Lutos...=1537730157&sr=1-6&keywords=lutoslawski+piano


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3. Ravel, Piano Concerto in G
*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Third disc of Tristan Und.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd and 6th Symphonies.

Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

A fiery interpretation by Ms. Argerich.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Cello Concerto; Silent Woods 

Jacqueline du Pre, cello 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's late, but I want to wallow in this. Igor Stravinsky - choral works.

_Symphony of Psalms_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1930 - rev. 1948):



_Zvezdoliki (The King of the Stars)_ - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1911-12):
_Otche Nash (Pater Noster)_ - motet for mixed choir (1926 - arr. 1949 with Latin text):
_Veruyu (Credo)_ - motet for mixed choir (1932 - arr. 1949 with Latin text - revised Slavonic version 1964):
_Bogoroditse Dyevo (Ave Maria)_ - motet for mixed choir (1934 - arr. 1949 with Latin text):
_Mass_ for mixed choir and double wind quintet (1942-44):
_Babel_ - cantata for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra (1944):
_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, English horn and cello [Texts: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Canticum Sacrum ad Honorem Sancti Marci Nominis (Canticle to Honour the Name of St. Mark)_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra (1955):
_Choral Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her"_ by J.S. Bach for mixed chorus and orchestra (arr. 1956):
_Threni: id est Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae_ for soprano, contralto, two tenors, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1958-59):
_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ - cantata for narrator, alto, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources/Thomas Dekker] (1960-61):
_Anthem (The dove descending breaks the air)_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Introitus: T.S. Eliot in Memoriam_ for male choir, strings and percussion (1965):



_Abraham and Isaac_ - sacred ballad for baritone and chamber orchestra (1962-63): 
_Requiem Canticles_ for contralto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1966):



All choral texts liturgical and/or biblical unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Still (Koch)


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by @elgars ghost's recent posts:


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (hänssler)


----------



## Captainnumber36

https://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Composer: Haydn&b0=Classical

Haydn Channel.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE
MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director
_
EMI_


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 - 9.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak-3rd and 6th Symphonies.
> 
> Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin to start the day with the 8th and 9th.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Enescu- fabulous.


----------



## Vronsky

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26 & Prometheus, Op. 60 _Poem of Fire_
Vladimir Ashkenazy *·* Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin *·* Rundfunkchor Berlin
Brigitte Balleys *·* Sergei Larin


----------



## jim prideaux

this may well be of interest to Merl in particular as he is essentially responsible for this.....

arrived in the post today (second hand but appear to be in remarkable condition.....

Kurt Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden-Brahms' Complete Symphonies.
Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O. (1960 remastered etc)-Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

I am currently listening to the latter for the first time and am 'blown away'.......years ago I bought a copy of GuilinI and the VPO 
performing the 2nd and it just did not 'click'....then I came across a number of other recordings (Harnoncourt, Levine, Barenboim, Mackerras etc) and my attitude towards this symphony changed markedly. The recent acquisition of the Gielen recording proved to be a highlight but this Walter recording is absolutely magnificent!

Cheers Merl....BUT do not take this as an invitation to start chucking further recommendations around indicriminately...before you ask I did briefly look at Zinman's as I am also impressed with his Schumann cycle.

(just realised that I also had the vinyl box set HvK and the BPO and to be honest it left little real impression!)


----------



## Rogerx

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski conducting; Chopin : Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - chamber works part one this afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05):
String Quartet no.2 in F-sharp minor op.10 [Text: Stefan George] (1907-08):



_Herzgewächse (Foliage of the heart)_ - song for soprano, harp, celesta & harmonium [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] op.20 (1911):
_Pierrot lunaire_ - melodrama for _sprechstimme_ voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet in A/bass clarinet/clarinet in B-flat, violin/viola, cello, and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giroud] (1912):



_Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, violin, viola, cello and bass voice op.24 [Text: Francesco Petrarca] (1920-23):


----------



## Ras

*Oh, the pleasures of streaming...*

I browsed through all of the recordings of *Mozart's Clarinet Quintet on Spotify and found a 2016 release* with musicians I swear I never ever heard about - but it's on* the yellow label - Deutsche Gramophon. 
*
Am listening to the quintet now - maybe the concerto later.
So I don't even know who is the soloist and who is the conductor!! :lol:
*F. Meloni and E. Rajatti are the names :*


----------



## Rogerx

Doric String Quartet performing; String Quartets, Op. 41 Nos. 1-3.


----------



## Ras

I'm comparing the* pop-country singer Alison Krauss* with *the classical ensemble The King's Singers* on Spotify both doing the *Gospel tune: Down to the River to Pray*. 
*I prefer Alison's Krauss's female ensemble* to the male singers in the English group.

*King's Singers:*






*Alison Krauss:*






Ha, this is funny the King's singers also recorded Neil Young' "After the Gold Rush" - gee, it sounds weird. Weird but funky:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ras said:


> I'm comparing the* pop-country singer Alison Krauss* with *the classical ensemble The King's Singers* on Spotify both doing the *Gospel tune: Down to the River to Pray*.
> *I prefer Alison's Krauss's female ensemble* to the male singers in the English group.


To be fair, at least to my ears, anytime Alison Krauss shows up, as far as anyone else, the show's over.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*

Boulez with Pierre Amoyal and the London Symphony. This version has a darker mood than Hilary Hahn's. One reviewer described Hahn as taking Schoenberg's thorny beast into her bosom. Amoyal is keeping his distance.


----------



## Vasks

When I first played this opera set, it was fascinating and entertaining, but with each successive playing (today was about the 5th time) I find it less and less so


----------



## Rogerx

Yume Sato, Amane Horie, Julia Rebekka Adler, Eva Freitag,
Orpheus String Quartet performing; Bargiel : String quartets 1-3 
( complete)


----------



## Enthusiast

The weather is changing ...


----------



## WVdave

Saint-Saëns; ‎ Symphony No. 3
Boston Symphony/Munch, Berj Zamkochian 
RCA Victor ‎- LM-2341, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1959.


----------



## Merl

Don't worry, Jim, I'm on Bruckner today and it's Skrowaczewski and the Yomiuri Nippon Orchestra's account of the 7th. Lovely pacing from the maestro and committed playing (with a few flubs here and there) from the newspaper orchestra. Very good recording and traversal. Suitably impressed.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Ras

*The late-romantic Swedish composer Wilhelm Stenhammar's first piano concerto. Haven't heard it for a long time. 
It's on a cd from Hyperion's series of Romantic Piano Concertos.:*


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
*La Musique à Venise, 1490-1576*
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Eramire156

*Edvard Grieg
Peer Gynt 
Symphonic Dance No. 2
Concert Overture In Autumn
Old Norwegian Folk Song with Variations*









*Sir Thomas Beecham 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## millionrainbows

Just got in the mail, Jean Barraqué (1928-1973), Œuvres complétes (CPO 3-CD). It sounds good, well recorded, thick booklet. I just started in. He was in a relationship with French philosopher Paul-Michel Foucault (1926-1984) which didn't work out, and he got a death wish.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - 1549-1609
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Ras

*My favorite recording of John Field's Nocturnes for solo piano by Elisabeth Joy Roe on Decca:*
The way she plays them makes them almost as good as Chopin's nocturnes!


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky, Piano Works, Michel Beroff (EMI 2-CD). Bright recording, maybe they used condensers. Very well-played, lots of technical facility. Well worth four dollars.


----------



## bharbeke

I've finished Brendel's recordings of Beethoven's piano sonatas. Here are the parts most worth the time:

Piano Sonata No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 2 (movements 3 and 4)
Piano Sonata No. 9
Piano Sonata No. 12 (better than everyone else so far)
Piano Sonata No. 14
Piano Sonata No. 16
Piano Sonata No. 21
Piano Sonata No. 23
Piano Sonata No. 30
Piano Sonata No. 31


----------



## Malx

Something gentle to send me off to slumber!!

Xenakis, Jalons - Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Now another fix:


----------



## Guest

She has added so many notes and ornaments that these are new pieces. I enjoy them, as well as her arrangements of Bach's Violin Sonatas and Partitas. Very close, clear sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - chamber works part two of two this evening.

Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.26 (1923-24):










String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927):
String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):



_Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte_ for narrator and orchestra - arr. for narrator, string quartet and piano op.41 [Text: George Gordon Byron] (1944 - arr. 1945):



_Suite_ for two clarinets, bass clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano op.29 (1926):
String Trio op.45 (1946):


----------



## Eramire156

*Egon Wellesz, Prospero, and the Concertgebouw.*

The very day the Hitler marched into Austria, Bruno Water would conduct the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam in Egon Wellesz's Prosperos beschwörungen. Wellesz piece dedicated to the Orchestra and their manager Rudolf Mengelberg, who was the nephew of the conductor Willem Mengelberg."The questionable behaviour of the Mengelbergs during the war must have been the reason that Wellesz took the extraordinary step of rescinding his dedication of the work to Rudolf and the orchestra."

*Egon Wellesz
Prosperos beschwörungen, op.53*









*Gerd Albrecht
Radio Symphonie Orchestre Wien*

Info for this posthttps://forbiddenmusic.org/2013/07/20/egon-wellesz-and-the-mengelbergs-a-rescinded-dedication/


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes; Cello Sonata. Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)


----------



## WVdave

Dvořák; Symphony No. 8/Scherzo Capriccioso 
Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnányi
London Records ‎- 414 422-2, CD, Album, Club Edition, US, 1986.


----------



## Joe B

*Arvo Part*: Magnificat, Bogoroditse Djevo, Sieben Magnificat Antiphonen, Nunc dimittis
*Algirdas Martinaitis*: Alleluia
*Knut Nystedt*: Prayers of Kierkegaard
*Sven-David Sandstrom*: Four Songs of Love
*Ivo Antognini*: I am the rose of Sharon
*Eriks Esenvalds*: O salutaris hostia


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovitch's "Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Joe B

FLAC file of out of print/deleted CD:







excellent music!


----------



## haydnguy

*Scriabin*
The Complete Etudes
Piers Lane


----------



## Rogerx

David Jalberg (piano) performing; Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV98.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Piano Sonata in C minor Hob. XVI :20
Chopin: Variations on an aria from Mozart's Don Giovanni Op. 2
Nocturne in E flat major Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 1 in G minorOp. 23
Khatchaturian: Piano Sonata in E flat major*
Emil Gilels, piano
Live in Leningrad 02/15/1963

CD #29


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Chamber Works, Vol. 2 (Cello Sonata; Violin Sonata; Sonata for violin, flute and harp; Premiere Rapsodie for clarinet and piano; etc.) 

Various performers


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: Symphony No. 37 in C major*
Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Max Goberman, cond. 1961










Max Goberman Haydn Symphonies

Unbelievable prices being asked for now


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Shaw conducting; Beethoven: Mass in C , Elegiac Song, Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage.


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Kullervo, very enjoyable 









Adès, Sibelius violin concertos. The Adès concerto, called Concentric Paths, is terrific, a very engaging piece of music. This version of the Sibelius is fine, though nothing special. The breathing and sniffing of the soloist can be a bit irritating; only heard while playing the Sibelius. The cd ends with Three Humoresques by Sibelius.









Vasks Symphony no 2 and Violin Concerto (Distant Light). I bought this cd for the violin concerto, I really like the symphony also.









Górecki Symphony no 3. It's been a couple of years since I've heard this, I had forgotten that it's really beautiful.









Pärt Fratres, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Fratres, Tabula Rasa.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Piano Works; Melodies 

Claude Debussy, piano 
Mary Garden, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Markevitch conducting; Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 -4 and Schubert: Symphony No. 4 .

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

This morning's trip to work will be accompanied by Skrowaczewski's Bruckner 9 with the Yomiuri Nippon SO, again. These have been interesting recordings and a nice alternative to some of the recordings in Skrowaczewski's Bruckner cycle with the Saarbrucken RSO. I'll let you know what I think later..


----------



## Ras

*Bach's choral settings and choral preludes - alternating between organ and choir. 
From the Hanssler classics complete edition with everything Bach ever composed - maybe even a bit more since some "spurious" pieces might have sneaked in.









The pieces I am listening to are probably out of season, but I also listen to Handel's Messiah all year round.*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


this morning I have gone back to newly acquired Walter 1960 performance with the Columbia S.O. and to put it bluntly it is 'the one'......remarkable to listen to such a good quality recording of a conductor who had worked closely with Mahler!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - orchestral works this morning and afternoon. I've yet to really familiarise myself with ops.16 and 31 so I may well listen to them twice or even three times today.

_Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night)_ for string sextet op.4 - arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):
_Pelleas und Melisande_ - symphonic poem op.5 (1902-03 - rev. 1911 and 1920):



_Chamber Symphony_ no.1 in E for fifteen instruments op.9 - arr. for large orchestra op.9b (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and 1935):
_Chamber Symphony_ no.2 op.38 (1906 and 1939):



_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ op. 16 (1909 - rev. 1949):



_Variations for Orchestra_ op.31 (1926-28):










Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):
Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):


----------



## bravenewworld

_Tristan und Isolde_. Furtwangler conducts.


----------



## Rogerx

Jeffrey Tate conducting; Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Ras

*From M. Pollini's complete recording of Beethoven's piano sonatas I listened to the famous "Moonlight Sonata" no. 14 and the lesser known short (only ca. 10 minutes) sonata no. 25 - sometimes nicknamed "alla tedesca" - whatever that means… A charming little piece, but not as great as the big famous sonatas. 
Oh, by the way I liked Pollini's way with Beethoven. Probably not as romantic as Barenboim, but very good. The slow opening movement of the Moonlight was as good as Barenboim's DG recording - which is probably my favorite of that sonata. *


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture


----------



## MattB

Brahms: Piano Concertos (2013)

CD 1: Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 In D Minor, Op.15
CD 2: Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 In B Flat, Op.83

Hélène Grimaud

Symphonieorchester des
Bayerischen Rundfunks
Wiener Philharmoniker
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

Martin West conducting; Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33/ Pezzo capriccioso, Op. 62 for cello & orchestra (or cello & piano)/ Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4/ Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107

Zuill Bailey (cello)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Der bussende Sunder" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in A-flat, H.XVI:43 (McCabe/London)
Knecht - Three Arias from "Der Schulz im Porfe" (Wegener/Carus)
Vogler - Symphony in D minor (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## PlaySalieri

This afternoon's concert.

Mozart PC 23 (Yudina - perf for Stalin) youtube
Lalo - last mvt of Spanish Sy - Heifetz LP
Mozart 29/41 - Klemperer - LP mono
Walton VC last mvt Heifetz 10 inch LP
Beethoven - VC Heiftez/Munch LP


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Brahms' 4th Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.


----------



## Enthusiast

They are fine works but somehow I have never come to enjoy Haydn's masses as much as I enjoy much late Haydn.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Haydn mass - probably my favourite.


----------



## Ras

Trying to get into some late romantic music I have a hard time really liking.

*Sibelius's 7th symphony is the closest I have gotten to appreciating this - allegedly - great Finn.
On cd I have Parvo Berglund from EMI, but I actually prefer Osmo Vanska's recent recording with the Minnesota Orchestra - I know there is an earlier Vanska recording too.









Right now I'm doing my best to open my mind to Wagner "Siegfried Idyll" - Sinopoli with the NYPO.








*


----------



## Merl

Finally listened to this and its an impressive performance. Punchy, well-paced and some robust brass. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Malx

Louis Couperin, Suite in C major & Pavane in F sharp minor - Gustav Leonhardt.

Edit - I let the disc run to the end so also listened to the Suite in F major.
The disc has helped me wind down from a stressful day at work.


----------



## Ras

*Bach's Goldberg Variations on piano - Andras Schiff on ECM 2003.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Ras said:


> Trying to get into some late romantic music I have a hard time really liking.
> 
> *Sibelius's 7th symphony is the closest I have gotten to appreciating this - allegedly - great Finn.
> On cd I have Parvo Berglund from EMI, but I actually prefer Osmo Vanska's recent recording with the Minnesota Orchestra - I know there is an earlier Vanska recording too.
> 
> View attachment 108288
> 
> 
> *


I'm a big Sibelius fan. I really like Vanska's Minnesota disc in those symphonies. He brings quite a lot of refinement to Sibelius ... without losing his bigness/wildness. His earlier recordings were good, too. I know that Sibelius liked to drink and often think of the trombone theme that runs through the 7th as a drunk's singing. Barbirolli's Halle recording is probably what led me to that feeling.


----------



## Ras

Enthusiast said:


> I'm a big Sibelius fan. I really like Vanska's Minnesota disc in those symphonies. He brings quite a lot of refinement to Sibelius ... without losing his bigness/wildness. His earlier recordings were good, too. I know that Sibelius liked to drink and often think of the trombone theme that runs through the 7th as a drunk's singing. Barbirolli's Halle recording is probably what led me to that feeling.


Thank you for the comment, Enthusiast 
- I can tell Sibelius is a genius... It just takes a while for me to approach those big geniuses: It took me years to get into Brahms - and now he is one of my favorites. Even Beethoven was a challenge to start with!!! (I still don't "get" his late works.).


----------



## Merl

Last one for today and possibly THE definitive Bruckner 5th.


----------



## Guest

First listening for a while. My last windows computer died and it took a bit of time to figure out how to resume ripping and listening on a Mac. (XLD for ripping to cue+flac and swinsian for playback of cue+flac). The only problem, the program I used to compile an index of my CDs was a c code written in Windows Visual Studio. Back to the drawing board. Either a Mac/Unix port will be needed, or maybe a python version.

Anyway, resuming with Schiff WTC, Book I (Decca). Prelude and Fugue 21, 22, 23. Superb!


----------



## jim prideaux

Gilels, Jochum and the BPO.

Brahms-1st Piano Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Still working my way through this 20-CD set. So far, just one disappointment, the 6th Partita. He plays it too fast for my taste.


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Alpine Symphony. Blomstedt/SFO. Really excellent performance and recording. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Rachmaninov on piano from somewhere between 1939 and 1940.

I read an article where the review trashes Ormandy's unimaginative conducting compared to Rachmainov's inspired playing. I hadn't noticed that before; I guess I need to listen again.


----------



## Rambler

*Armenian Spirit* Hesperion XXI and Jordi Savall on Alia Vox








A disc of Armenian music. For me this is very much an introduction to Armenian music. Much of the music has a hypnotic and mournful mood. Certainly a change from my usual listening.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Quartet Op 25 - Trio Wanderer + Christophe Gaugue.

From the Harmonia Mundi Brahms box.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - songs and piano works tonight and concluding in the morning.

_Sechs Lieder_ op.3 [Texts: Texts: German folk sources/Gottfried Keller/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Hermann Lingg] (1899 and 1903):
_Acht Lieder_ op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel/Paul Remer/Hermann Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Kurt Aram/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903-05):
_Zwei Balladen_ op.12 [Heinrich Ammann/Victor Klemperer] (1907):
_Zwei Lieder_ op.14 [Texts: Stefan George/Karl Henckell] (1907-08):
_Zwei Lieder_ op.post. [Texts: anon/Rainer Maria Rilke] (c.1893-1903 and 1909):
_Three Songs_ op.48 [Texts: Jakob Haringer] (1933):










_15 Gedichte aus Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (15 Poems from The Book of the Hanging Gardens]_ op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):



_Drei Klavierstücke_ op.11 (1909):
_Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_ op.19 (1911):
_Fünf Klavierstücke_ op.23 (1923):
_Suite_ op.25 (1925):
_Klavierstück_ op.33a (1929):
_Klavierstück_ op.33b (1931):


----------



## Captainnumber36

St Matthews Passion!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote, Sinfonia Domestica*

Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra. I read an article criticizing Ormandy for changing the Philadelphia Orchestra from the Stokowski sound, where Stokowski was bass-heavy, and Ormandy was treble-heavy. I don't know myself; it's hard to tell from a 1940 recording. But both these are nice interpretations.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

FOLIE DOUCE
_Renaissance Improvisations_
*Ensemble Doulce Mémoire*
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction
_
Dorian_


----------



## Rmathuln

*A FINNISH AFTERNOON SIESTA with Sibelius *
Scenes Historiques op. 25 
(Berglund/Bournemouth 1975)









Valse Triste op. 44 no. 1 
(Karajan/Berlin 1967)









En Saga op. 9 
(Helsinki Radio SO 1972)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Oskaar

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 9 "The Seasons" by Louis Spohr.









I find Spohr violently underrated. He has something rare..


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nr.25,28,29 .

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: *Lemminkainen Suite Op. 22
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä cond. 2007


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák:*String Quartet No. 13 in G major Op. 106
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Max conducting; Ries: Der Sieg des Glaubens

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 45, 47 & 48

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## Jacck

*Monteverdi - L'Orfeo*
I listened to the whole opera yesterday and today. Easy pleasant music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Mitsuko Uchida and Jeffrey Tate with the ECO performing Mozart' 11th Piano Concerto.

the adjective 'lovely' springs to mind!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mitsuko Uchida and Jeffrey Tate with the ECO performing Mozart' 11th Piano Concerto.
> 
> the adjective 'lovely' springs to mind!


......and on to the glorious recordings of Beethoven's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos by Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra.

when I was at the gym this morning there was an article on the television about the health benefits of joining a choir.......I have long argued that music of this quality can only be benficial......might have to join a choir though!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 6 & 7

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Ras

*Young and nimble fingers*

Last night I listened to two still "youngish" soloists doing Tchaikovky's most famous concertos:
*Beatrice Rana with Antonio Pappano - Tchaikovsky 1st piano concerto
Janine Jansen with Daniel Harding : Tchaikovsky's violin concerto
Highly accomplished, lively and engaging performances.
*
















*Right now I'm listening to a brand new recording on DG with another "youngish" violinist I hadn't heard about before Rmathuln posted about this new release of Beethoven's and Sibelius's violin concertos: S. Shoji doing Beethoven with a Russian conductor and orchestra. Only listening to the Beethoven - maybe Sibelius some other time...*


----------



## Rogerx

Vassily Primakov performing; Schubert - Impromptus & Dances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> when I was at the gym this morning there was an article on the television about the health benefits of joining a choir.......I have long argued that music of this quality can only be benficial......might have to join a choir though!


 I wish I liked to sing. We have an amateur choir in Nashville that ends up in the best places: with the Nashville Symphony at the holidays, backing Michael W. Smith, providing the music for televised events. My friends have had a lot of fun there.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral works of Arnold Schoenberg today.

_Gurre-Lieder_ - cantata for five solo voices, narrator, mixed choir and large orchestra WoO [Texts: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1900-03 and 1910-11):



_Friede auf Erden (Peace on Earth)_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):
_Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder)_ - oratorio for nine solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, after biblical sources] (1914-15 - 1926 and 1942 inc.):










_Zwei Kanons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: J.W. van Goethe] (1905):
_Vier Stücke_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (with mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello in fourth piece) op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg/Tschan-Jo-Su/Hung-So-Fan] (1925):
_Drei Satiren_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (with viola, cello and piano in third piece) op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925):
_Drei deutsche Volkslieder_ unaccompanied for mixed choir WoO [Text: German folk sources] (1928):
_Sechs Stücke_ for unaccompanied male choir op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):
_Kol nidre_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, after Hebrew liturgy] (1938): 
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ - cantata for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg/biblical sources] (1947):
_Drei Volksliedsätze_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.49 - arr. of three of _Vier Deutsche Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50a [Text: Dagobert D. Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130 - 'From the depths I have cried out to Thee, O Lord'_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50b [Text: Hebrew bible] (1950):
_Modern Psalm no.1_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.50c [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1950 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin comducting; Rachmaninov Variations.

Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini/Variations on a Theme of Chopin/ Rachmaniana/ Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42/

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

Some pieces from this









I started with some lighter works so that I could once more marvel at how delicious the music can be at Celibidache's slow speeds. The Nutcracker Suite demonstrates this best for me. Prokofiev's Classical Symphony less so. I moved on to some Roussel (Petite Suite and Suite in F) and then Tchaikovsky 5, a powerful and singing account that is frequently surprisingly slow. I'll dip into this box again, soon.

I moved on to this lovely if somewhat austere late Haydn.


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia and the ECO.

Mozart-11th and 12th Piano Concertos.


----------



## Merl

Back to Skrowaczewski and his Japanese Bruckner recordings, today. Another fine recording and account. Ive been very impressed by all these recordings (and prefer some to his complete Saarbrucken cycle). Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas No. 14, Moonlight, and 15, Pastorale*

In this cycle, Yves Nat plays many ways: refined, violent, classical, Romantic. I get the impression he is going with how he is feeling at the time as opposed to planning these out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*

Ormandy with Robert Casadesus, 1/22/47


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Triple Concerto - Anner Bylsma, Paul Badura-Skoda, Franzjosef Maier, Collegium Aureum.

Beethoven, Quintet for two Violins, Viola & two Cellos (after the Kreuter Sonata) - Anner Bylsma & L'Archibudelli.


----------



## senza sordino

jim prideaux said:


> ......and on to the glorious recordings of Beethoven's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos by Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> when I was at the gym this morning there was an article on the television about the health benefits of joining a choir.......I have long argued that music of this quality can only be beneficial......might have to join a choir though!


Joining a local choir is a great idea, I highly recommend it. And many larger communities would have several choirs, each working at a different level. Some choirs don't really require singers to read music, although reading would help. Some choirs require auditions and a high skill level. And choirs in between. There are yearly music camps for adults. Weekly rehearsals for some choirs, monthly for others. A wide variety. If you look, there are many opportunities for adult amateurs to make music together. And the community is a richer place for it.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

An Elgar Cello Concerto recording I very much enjoy - Anne Gastinel, CBSO, Justin Brown.


----------



## Eramire156

*Juilliard String Quartet - The Complete EPIC Recordings 1956-66*

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet, op.34*









*Leon Fleisher
Juilliard Quartet*


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Carnival / Kempff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Arthur Rubinstein, 3/6/42.

(The same set as six posts above. Posting one huge picture is enough.)


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition.[/B?]

Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. This is Lucien Cailliet's orchestration, for those who are tired of Ravel's orchestration or of hearing saxophones in orchestras.







*


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken. Wishing I had the Nippon recordings to hear, I put on this one; an excellent performance and one of my favorites. Recommended (the whole set)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Currently listening to:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

10/22/51, Stuttgart. Music and Arts did a good job on this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Piano Sonata 101


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Paysages et Marines. Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contrase (timpani)


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Koechlin: Paysages et Marines. Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contrase (timpani)


I checked out the oboe sonata on this disc.....excellent. Is there no end to new purchases?:lol:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3:


----------



## Joe B

The companion piece to "Requiem for my Mother" is a musical setting to a poem by Walter de la Mare called "When Music Sounds". I am continuing to enjoy both works on this release.


----------



## WVdave

Homage To Pablo Casals
The Great Prades and Perpignan Festival Performances 1950-51-52.
Pablo Casals, cello. With Dame Myra Hess, Mieczyslaw Horszowski, William Primrose, Alexander Schneider, Rudolf Serkin, Isaac Stern, and Marcel Tabuteau.
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M5X 32768
Vinyl, LP, Album, Box Set, US, 1974.


----------



## bravenewworld

Last night's listening was Mahler 9.









This morning it's Bruckner 8. The Adagio in particular: when I hear this music, I think 'truth'. A shining light in a dark world!


----------



## Rogerx

Ulf Schirmer conducting; Albert: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20/Bruch: Kol Nidrei/Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12.

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Haydn: Symphony No. 6 in D major 'Le Matin'/Symphony No. 7 in C major 'Le Midi'/Symphony No. 8 in G major 'Le Soir'

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Opp. 109 and 110, Igor Levit. Sony will be remembered for this release.


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Ortrun Wenkel (vocals)

John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir, South-end Boys' Choir, Ladies Of The London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Kontrakadenz_ (1970/71)
Ensemble Modern/Marcus Stenz


----------



## haydnguy

*Rachmaninov* (1873-1943)
*Glinka* (1804-1857)

CD Title: LIEDER, SONGS, CHANTS (Sung in original Russian)

Performers:
Galina Vishnevskaya, Sopran
Mstislav Rostropovich, Piano


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich* (1906-1975)

Performers:
Julian Rachlin, violin
Janine Jansen, violin
Yuri Bashmet, viola
Mischa Maisky, cello
Itmar Golan, piano

Live In Vienna. (Musikverein)


----------



## haydnguy

*Scriabin*

The Early Scriabin
Stephen Coombs, piano


----------



## Jacck

*Gluck - Orpheo ed Euridice*
after having listened to Monteverdi's version of the Greek myth yesterday, I listened to the whole Gluck yesterday and today. Gluck is a composer I will need to explore further. He seems like a proto-Haydn, but with some elements of baroque, renaissance or even surprisingly modern.


----------



## Vronsky

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:
Symphony No. 28 in C major, K. 220
Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K. 319
Symphony No. 35 in in D major, K. 385 _Haffner_
Serenade in G major, K. 525
George Szell · The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Armin Jordan, Claudio Scimone conducting;_ Donizetti:_ Overtures and Sinfonias (Les Martyrs, Maria di Rohan, Don Pasquale, Linda di Chamounix, Marino Faliero), - _Mercadante_: Sinfonia sopra i motivi dello Stabat mater di Rossini-_Cimarosa_: Il fanatico per gli antichi romani.

Monte-Carlo Opera Orchestra/Lausanne Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last instalment of Arnold Schoenberg today - the stage works.

If there is one misfire in this category it's the 'comedy of manners'-like _Von heute auf morgen_, in which AS tried his luck at the short-lived _zeitoper_ game as established by the likes of Paul Hindemith's _Neues vom Tage_ and Ernst Krenek's _Johnny spielt auf_.

Both Hindemith and Krenek created a palpable aura of sassiness with jazz flourishes and the like to flesh out - and probably also take a sly pop at - the modish characters and their foibles. Schoenberg instead doggedly adhered to his hard-as-flint serial procedures which, when in conjunction with the distinctly skittish elements underpinning the story here, seemed about as promising as a family values zealot reeling off his credo at a rowdy wife-swapping party. Granted, Schoenberg's music does contain changes of pace and mood but on the whole it's so earnestly done that it leaves the lingering impression that he's simply finding it too hard to let himself go - _Von heute auf morgen_ may come under the umbrella of comic opera, but it's comic opera that is somewhat poker-faced.

Schoenberg perhaps thought that in this case the austere underlayer of his music served as an ironic forefinger wagging disapprovingly at the slightly decadent vapidity of day-to-day middle-class life as portrayed in the plot, but in truth it sticks out more like a self-righteous sore thumb. And if there is any satirical intent here then it is refracted through a stare so stern it becomes all too apparent that humour was never likely to be one of Schoenberg's dramatic strong suits. _Von heute auf morgen_ is worth the occasional listen as it is a genuine curiosity lurking within Schoenberg's diverse output, but the _zeitoper_ genre is without doubt better represented elsewhere.

The biblical severity of _Moses und Aron_ was an operatic subject more in keeping with Schoenberg's musical and personal mindset at the time, but it was his misfortune when he suffered inner torment over conflicting interpretations of scriptural minutiae which made him hit a wall after two acts were composed. Also, he was preoccupied with more serious issues (illness, keeping away from Germany in the wake of the Nazi takeover) and eventually all this forced him to indefinitely abandon the third and final act altogether - the final nail in the coffin was rammed home over ten years later when Schoenberg was refused a grant by the Guggenheim Foundation to complete the work in the hope of launching it in the United States. Nevertheless, even as a torso _Moses und Aron_ remains his dramatic crowning glory.

_Erwartung (Expectation)_ - monodrama for soprano and orchestra op.17 [Libretto: Marie Pappenheim] (1909):


_Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand)_ - drama with music in one act op.18 [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):



_Von heute auf morgen (From Today to the Morning)_ - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda, alias Gertrud Schoenberg] (1928-29):



_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after _The_ _Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 - inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur conducting; Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht

Annelies Burmeister (contralto), Eberhard Buchner (tenor) & Siegfried Lorentz (baritone)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## starthrower

No.7


----------



## Enthusiast

Not symphonies that I listen to a lot but both are enjoyable and the Schmidt is more than just that.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Platee" (Rousset/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Roman - Little Drottningholm Music (Halstrad/Naxos)
De Fesch - Violin Concerto in C minor, Op. 5, No. 5 (Nikolitch/Astoria)
Zelenka - Hipocondrie (Sonnentheil/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) performing; Brahms: Cello Sonatas


----------



## agoukass

Favourite Spanish Encores (Pieces by M. & I. Albeniz, Granados, Turina) 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by a post in a different thread. I find this a very attractive work.


----------



## Rogerx

Pires performing: Bach: Piano concertos


----------



## jim prideaux

just listened to YT while at work......

Brahms' Haydn Variations for two pianos played by Argerich and Frieire (spelling?)

....magnificent!


----------



## Enthusiast

Somehow the Haas put me in mind of Ligeti - who is a very varied composer so that I guess many things can remind you of his work in some way - so this is where I went.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Juliane Banse, Cleveland Orchestra, Boulez.

A recent acquisition - as I had a number of the Boulez Mahler discs before the boxed set came out I decided to just buy the symphonies I had missing as they became available at decent prices. An influence on my decision was the wonderful artwork on a good percentage of the recordings only Symphony No3 to get!


----------



## Malx

Another Elgar Cello Concerto this evening, this time from Alisa Weilerstein accompanied by the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Daniel Barenboim.

A more robust performance than Anne Gastinel's but another that I rate highly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 12*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Berlin Phil., 10/28/42. Personally, at this time, his interpretation doesn't grab me; Furtwangler is trying to present the symphony as one long interconnected piece, so there is a rushed feel to it as he crams four movements into one central thought.


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley, Organ concerto Opus 2 No 2,


----------



## Dorsetmike

Followed by his Harpsichord concerto Opus 2 No 6


----------



## severance68

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Andre Watts, piano
Seiji Ozawa/New York Philharmonic
Recorded Oct. 1, 1969 at Philharmonic Hall, New York

Sony Essential Classics CD, 2003 reissue
Originally released as Columbia M 30059 in 1970.


----------



## DavidA

Fabulous music


----------



## kochmaxi

Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances Op. 45 mvt. 3 lenot assai arranged for 2 Pianos
Vladimir Ashkenazy & Andre previn

Extraordinary. I find both versions, orchestral and for piano, to be superb. They both show qualities in different parts but alltogether they are of the same, wonderful quality.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, symphony No 4 - Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

I picked this up at a bargain price some years ago this is the first listen since the initial spin after purchase.
Not quiet sure what to make of it - the start seems under powered but as the symphony proceeds the performance kind of drew me into it and the timing of the climax of the finale seems well executed.

I'd be interested in the thoughts of more knowledgeable Brucknerians if any know this account.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

Clara Schumann, Three Romances for Violin and Piano op 22 - Lisa Batiashvili & Alice Sara Ott.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Currently listening to:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No.6 
Carlos Kleiber & the Bayerisches Staatsorchester*

I've been avoiding Beethoven's Symphonies for some time to avoid over-listening and to recharge my batteries. My Beethoven listening has been more directed towards the String Quartets, Sonatas for Piano & Cello and Lieder which has been every bit as rewarding if not more so.

Returning to the Symphonies, this recording caught my eye on the shelf and so I'm listening. This has always been one of my favourite recordings of this work. A live recording which crackles with energy and life.


----------



## severance68

George Gershwin/Arr. Robert Russell Bennett: Porgy and Bess - A Symphonic Picture
Fritz Reiner/Pittsburgh Symphony
Recorded March 27, 1945 at the Syria Mosque, Pittsburgh
Kipepeo Publishing CD reissue, 2018

Originally issued as six 78 RPM sides, Set M-672 and 10" Columbia ML 2019 in 1945.










Very nice. Still waiting to find my grail on CD -- Robert Russell Bennett conducting the RCA Symphony on a 1959 recording, my first exposure to this work, which I had on cassette.


----------



## severance68

How cool -- I have the RCA Red Seal album of The Sea Hawk and other Korngold scores with Charles Gerhardt and the National Philharmonic -- hadn't heard about this one. Looks like something's going into my Amazon cart...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## haydnguy

*Bax*

Bax had an affair with Harriet Cohen and left his wife for.

(Picture of Harriet Cohen, 1922)








In the mid-1920s, while his affair with Cohen continued, Bax met the twenty-three-year-old Mary Gleaves, and for more than two decades he maintained relationships with both women. His affair with Cohen ripened into warm friendship and continuing musical partnership. Gleaves became his companion for the later 1920's until his death.









*Current Listening:* Cohen Plays Bax


----------



## bravenewworld

The Messiah.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov*
Symphonic Dances Op. 45
St. Petersburg Phil. Orch.
Mariss Jansons cond. 1992


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Symphony No. 1 and 2.

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Symphony No. 1 and 2.
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


*
You might be interested in this forthcoming release

Abbado Rediscovered - Schubert Symphonies

*


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Oundjian conducting; Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet)

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Veratvo String Quartet.


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli 12 Concerti Grossi, I listened to six each morning. A nice way to wake up.









Verdi Requiem. I'm very unfamiliar with this piece, even though I performed it about 15 years ago. I was in the back of the second violins. I've only listened to it a couple of times. We rehearsed separately from the choir until a couple of days before the performance and only performed once. 









Respighi Trittico Botticelliano, Il Tramonto, Church Windows. I've never heard this music before, it was terrific, I really enjoyed this.









Puccini Mostly arias from his operas. This is how I like to listen to opera, just the highlights 









Respighi Fountains of Rome, Pines of Rome, Roman Festivals. Superb, most enjoyable and great sound. Crank the volume up to 11


----------



## Rogerx

Mariss Jansons conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Anja Harteros (soprano) & Bernarda Fink (alto)

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Jacck

*Handel - Hercules*
this was the first opera by Handel that I heard and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs and piano music part one.

_Two Fables by Ivan Krylov_ for mezzo-soprano, female chorus and chamber orchestra op.4 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano as op.4b (1921-22):
_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and orchestra op.21 - arr. for tenor and piano as op.21b [Texts: Otsuno Ozi/anon. early medieval Japanese] (1928-32):
_Ophelia's Song_ from the incidental music for Shakespeare's _Hamlet_ op.32 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1931-32):
_Four Romances on Verses by Alexander Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46 (1936-37): 
_Cordelia's Ballad and The Fool's Songs_ from the incidental music for Shakespeare's _King Lear_ op.58a - arr. voice and piano as op.58c (1940):
_Six Romances on Verse by English Poets_ for bass and piano op.62 [Texts: Walter Raleigh/Robert Burns/William Shakespeare] (1942):



_The Counterplan Song_ from the music to the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 - arr. for baritone and piano op.33c [Text: Boris Kornilov] (1932):
Two songs from the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ for voice and orchestra op.72 - arr. for voice and piano as op.72b [Texts: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):
_The Dawn is Rising_ - song from the music to the film _Meeting at the Elbe_ for baritone and piano op.80 [Text: Evgeny Dolmatovsky] (1948):
_The Song of Peace_ from the music to the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 - arr. for soprano, baritone and piano WoO [Text: Evgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
_We Had Kisses_ - song for baritone and piano op.98b [Text: Evgeny Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954):



Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ op.13 (1927):










_24 Preludes_ op.34 (1932-33):


----------



## Dorsetmike

Continuing my plugging of John Stanley - (he didn't just write organ music)


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Josef Suk: Orchestral Works; The Ripening, Op. 34/Symphony in E major.

BBC Symphony Orchestra, with New London Chamber Choir.


----------



## Ras

*Beethoven: Piano trio op. 11 - "Gassenhauer" - Andreas Ottensamer, Nicolas Angelich and Anna Gastinel on Naive. 
*








*Dorsetmike - It looks like you are new here - so: Welcome on Talk Classical!*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Mozart: Eine Kleine Gigue in G major & Ah! Vous dirai-je maman Variations.


----------



## Malx

A day off from work today has allowed time for some listening this morning.

Brahms, Clarinet Quintet from the Brahms box I'm working my way through.









Mozart, Symphony No 29 - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.









Prokofiev, Symphony No 7 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Malko.
A very early EMI stereo recording (1955) that still sounds remarkably good for its age (remastered in 1989).


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A day off from work today has allowed time for some listening this morning.
> 
> Prokofiev, Symphony No 7 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Malko.
> A very early EMI stereo recording (1955) that still sounds remarkably good for its age (remastered in 1989).
> 
> View attachment 108379


One of the very first records that I owned in my own right! They do seem to have ruined the cover but it remains a very strong version of all three pieces IMO. I can't really think of a better one for any of them.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Ligeti. There is so much variety and I have long had a tendency to cherry pick what to listen to from these discs. I has been rewarding to listen to the discs through from start to finish.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton conducting; Grieg & Liszt: Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Giuseppe Maria Cambini* (1746-1825): _String Quartets_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites 1, 3, 6. Christopher Tye, Missa Euge Bone*

I don't know what it is about Murray Perahia, but he is always interesting to me. He can even get me listening to Chopin.

Jeremy Summerly's Oxford Camerata features beautiful singing and nice recorded sound, but this group many times leaves me thinking that there could be more drawn out from these pieces than they are giving.


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the morning*

Glorious John and the first

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no.1in C minor, op.68*









*Sir John Barbirolli 
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "Elverhoj" (Maga/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Berwald - Symphony #4 (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone, Daniele Moles*, conducting; Mozart: Concertos for 3 & 2 pianos and Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos*

Marco Sollini (piano), Gloria d'Atri (piano), Salvatore Barbatano (piano)

I Solisti Veneti, Orchestra Sinfonica del Festival.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

*Jørgen Bentzon* (1897-1951): _Racconti_


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of weeks ago I listened to my "five greatest violin concertos ever". Choosing the first four was easy (Beethoven-Brahms-Bartok-Berg) but I couldn't choose a fifth. As an interim I listened to Prokofiev's 1st violin concerto, an early work of his that I like a lot. But it didn't convince as one of the five greatest ever! The only other possibilities that might have worked for me were the Stravinsky, the Sibelius or the Ligeti. This afternoon I listened to three accounts of the Ligeti concerto, enjoyed them all but haven't learned much more about its place in my cosmos. It is a great concerto, though. That's for sure!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another version of Greensleeves, the orchestral backing could be described as "haunting"? 
Other tracks I like by this lad include Ombra mai fu, Solveig's song and Lascia ch'io pianga, all on you tube.


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Trio in E-flat, Op. 100_


----------



## Merl

Been listening to this traditional, big-boned Brahms set today. Herbig tries to out-Sanderling Mr. Sanderling (but ultimately fails). Sanderling and Klemperer did it much better but Herbig's set is decent enough.


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> A couple of weeks ago I listened to my "five greatest violin concertos ever". Choosing the first four was easy (Beethoven-Brahms-Bartok-Berg) but I couldn't choose a fifth. As an interim I listened to Prokofiev's 1st violin concerto, an early work of his that I like a lot. But it didn't convince as one of the five greatest ever! The only other possibilities that might have worked for me were the Stravinsky, the Sibelius or the Ligeti. This afternoon I listened to three accounts of the Ligeti concerto, enjoyed them all but haven't learned much more about its place in my cosmos. It is a great concerto, though. That's for sure!
> 
> View attachment 108389
> 
> 
> View attachment 108390
> 
> 
> View attachment 108391


Listen to this Ligeti performance as well. And the Norgard concerto is another good one.


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Trio elegiaque No 1 & Preghiera - Gidon Kramer, Giedre Dirvanauskaite, Daniel Trifonov.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Ugoletti: sax and piano concerto, violin and trombone concertos
Soul of the koto, vol. I and II 
Art of rthe shakuhashi, vol. I
Takemitsu: Spirit Garden
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden

Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden; Voyage; Autumn; November Steps; Eclipse. Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Music Dept., Imperial Household (DG)


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalbis, Symphony No 2 "Sinfonia pacis" for Large Orchestra Op 18 - Czech PO, Zdenek Kosler.

From a 3 disc set recently arrived:


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, English Suites 1, 3, 6. Christopher Tye, Missa Euge Bone*
> 
> I don't know what it is about Murray Perahia, but he is always interesting to me. He can even get me listening to Chopin.
> 
> Jeremy Summerly's Oxford Camerata features beautiful singing and nice recorded sound, but this group many times leaves me thinking that there could be more drawn out from these pieces than they are giving.
> 
> View attachment 108382
> View attachment 108383


Also like Murray Perahia. Intense and strong pianist without being a showman.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not sure who the composer is...


----------



## Enthusiast

Lutoslawski - the more I listen to his music the more I am amazed at his achievement. This afternoon and early evening I listened to mostly earlier works - the wonderful 1st symphony, the deservedly popular Mi-Parti and Musique Funebre - from this great 2 CD set (since issued in various other formats).


----------



## Ras

*Listening to a very good period recording of Brahms' "Deutsche Requiem"
Helmut Rilling on Hanssler Classics.:
*


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter's Variations for Orchestra, Milton Babbitt's piece 'Correspondences' for string orchestra and synthesized sounds on tape, Cage's Atlas Eclipticalis for orchestra, and Gunther Schuller's 'Spectra' for orchestra. All works for large orchestra, which is unusual for post-WWII American modern music, which was usually in chamber form, because it lacked appeal for subscription concert audiences. I appreciate James Levine's efforts here to somewhat reverse that trend. Well played & recorded, highly recommended. The cover art is Jasper Johns' 'Three Flags.' Appropriate, since Cage was informed more by dance and visual art than he was by musical tradition.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Not sure who the composer is...


Here's something along those lines:


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Spirit Garden. Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Horigome, Tokyo Met. Sym.Orch./ WakasugiTokyo (Brilliant)


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening,

1. I've been enjoying pianist Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's remarkable Beethoven playing, via a superior sounding Tower Records Edition Series DSD hybrid SACD set. Yesterday, I played Michelangeli's incredible recording of Beethoven's Piano Sonata in E flat major, Op. 7--Beethoven playing doesn't get much better than this, IMO. The day before I listened to Michelangeli's live Piano Concertos 1 & 5, with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra, & Carla Maria Giulini conducting. I especially liked their dynamic performance of the 1st Piano Concerto; which I'd place alongside Maurizio Pollini's recording with conductor Eugen Jochum, as among my top favorites for this work (I also like Brendel/Haitink and Lubin/Hogwood):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...Michelangeli-Giulini-Japan-SACD-/302892917382

Other discs I've been listening to:

The wind ensemble Carion playing Carl Nielsen's Wind Quintet, Op. 43, and other Scandinavian wind works, on a CD entitled "Nielsen's Foosteps":





https://www.amazon.com/Nielsens-Foo...qid=1538161226&sr=1-1&keywords=carion+nielsen

Harri Vuori's Symphonies 1 & 2--a former student of Paavo Heininen, I find Vuori to be an imaginative composer, whose music has interested me lately:













https://www.youtube.com/user/Orionliver1

https://www.amazon.com/Vuori-Sympho...F8&qid=1538162348&sr=1-1&keywords=harri+vuori


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics








This is a five CD, and tonight I am listening to Symphonies 1, 2 & 4, Swedish Rhapsody No.1 & 2 and 'A Legend of the Skerries'.

This set of Alfven is the only Alfven I've heard. Melodic and pleasing 20th century music in a rather conservative idiom. Not earth shattering but thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Eramire156

*What can I say I'm in the mood for Brahms*

and the Wiener Philharmoniker, so after listening to the first with Barbirolli, now the time for the second

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no. 2 in D major, op.73*









*Ferenc Fricsay 
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Tchaikovsky on a rainy day.


----------



## Ras

*Handel's organ concertos performed on piano by the German pianist Ragna Schirmer *- She is excellent.


----------



## Ras

Josquin13 said:


> (About Beethoven's piano concertos: I listened to Michelangeli's live Piano Concertos 1 & 5, with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra, & Carla Maria Giulini conducting. I especially liked their dynamic performance of the 1st Piano Concerto; which I'd place alongside Maurizio Pollini's recording with conductor Eugen Jochum, as among my top favorites for this work (I also like Brendel/Haitink and Lubin/Hogwood)


If you like the first Beethoven piano concerto "dynamic" as you say then I think you should try to hear the recent recording by *Argerich and Ozawa* - sure has drama and fun:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Malx

When I first started out listening with serious intent to classical music one of the first Symphony cycles I collected as the individual discs came out was Abbado's Berlin PO Brahms cycle. 
As a result I still have a special affection for these recordings - I'll leave it for others to decide if they are worthy recordings or not but they always bring me great enjoyment. 
At the end of the day is it not enjoyment that listening to music is all about?


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Andolink said:


> *Jørgen Bentzon* (1897-1951): _Racconti_
> 
> View attachment 108388


Hey, I thought I was the only one who knew about that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4. Bruckner, Te Deum, Symphony No. 7*

Boulez is great with the 4th.

The 7th is okay so far. I think this will take a few listens to get.


----------



## Flavius

Ugoletti: Concerto for soprano sax, piano and st. orch.; Concerto for violin and st. orch.; Concerto festivo for bass trombone and st.orch. Ormeny; Komonko; Katsaval Strings of the Philharmonic Orchestra/ Nazzaro (Brilliant)


----------



## Guest

About as close to minimalism as I can stomach, and mainly because they play guitars! Great sound.


----------



## Malx

Berwald, Sinfonie singuliere (No.3) - Malmo So, Sixten Ehrling.
My favourite set of Berwald symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

Celibidache and Munich. This is initially off-putting because it is so slow. But on second listen, I'm amazed how tight the choir is, almost like one person singing in four parts. Instead of a loud shout, this comes off as reverential. It shouldn't be anyone's first recording, maybe even their second, but eventually, if you're a fan of this piece, it should be encountered at least once.

View attachment 108418


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Art of the shakuhachi, Vol. I: Mukaiji, choshi.... Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## D Smith

It's always a good time for Brahms. Symphony No. 2. Skrowaczewski. Lovely performance.


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Art of the shakuhachi, Vol. I: Mukaiji, choshi.... Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


Great choice. Bamboo flute is awesome. *THIS* disc is one of my favorites.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Listening to this binaural recording of Strauss' "Also Sprach Zrathustra" on Beyerdynamic T1 headphones powered by a Marantz HD DAC-1 headphone amp/DAC:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Firebird" (1919 version):


----------



## WVdave

Brahms Concerto No. 2, In B-Flat, Op. 83 
Vladimir Horowitz, Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LCT 1025, A Treasury Of Immortal Performances, Collector's Issue Series
Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1951.

(Found this copy in a Goodwill last weekend -- stunned at how whisper quiet it is -- a great listen.)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Finished listening to this set today with No.1 and No.2. Overall, I think this is my favorite set.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Janacek's "Sinfonietta":


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley conducting; Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Gerald Moore


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to two sonatas by Vincent Persichetti, Nos. 7 and 8.

Performed by Geoffrey Burleson, and listened via Spotify

In addition, a rather surprisingly enticing work by Carlos Chavez, his 2nd piano sonata, performed by Claudia Corona.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 9, Andris Nelsons and the Bostoners. A delightful and exciting (and humorous) symphony in a performance to match. Dmitri got in a lot of trouble for this one, but Nelsons earns only plaudits here.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet performing; Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs and piano music part two. I always like to follow the texts when listening to DSCH's songs - quite a few were carefully selected in order to echo his own tribulations (and those of the country in general) during the times when he was sent to the naughty corner and also in the later years when he was often unwell.

Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):
_(7) Dances of the Dolls_ - arranged from various ballet suites op.91c (1952):










_24 Preludes and Fugues_ op.87 (1950-51):



_Two Romances to Lyrics by Mikhail Lermontov_ for male voice and piano op.84 - version for mezzo-soprano and piano (1950):
_Four Songs to Lyrics by Evgeny Dolmatovsky_ for soprano and piano op.86 (1951): 
_Four Monologues to Words by Alexander Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.91 (1952):
_(4) Greek Songs_ for baritone and piano op.91e [Texts: Kostis Palamas/Sofia Mavroeidi-Papadakis/Greek folk sources] (1952-53):
_Five Songs to Lyrics by Evgeny Dolmatovsky_ for bass and piano op.98 (1954):
_(6) Spanish Songs_ for mezzo-soprano and piano op.100 - arr. for baritone and piano [Texts: José Rizal/Spanish folk sources] (1956):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Vivaldi: Oboe Concertos

Pierre Pierlot (oboe)

I Solisti Veneti.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

CD 3


----------



## Rogerx

Lilya Zilberstein (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata in D major D850/ Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118/

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: 2ème année: Italie, S161 - Après une lecture du Dante.


----------



## Joe B

This cover is as close as I can find (same photo, different disc #, different color palette) to my CD from 1983, Denon CM7089. Holliger's playing is inspired.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

CDs 1&2 with Mozart's Overture The Marriage Of Figaro, KV592 in the in-between interval


----------



## Itullian

Nocturnes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Seven Gates of Jerusalem*

Today's Saturday Symphony. I finally have a Saturday off to participate in a SS.


----------



## Enthusiast

More earlier Lutoslawski from this









This time Livre (amazing piece), the very early Symphonic Variations and the 2nd Symphony. There were so many really great composers in the 20th Century and Lutoslawski was surely among the greater.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO PARADISE
_English Choral Music_
*Tallis - Parsons - Britten - Byrd - Sheppard - Bennett - Tavener - Holst - Harris - Howells - English Plainchant*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Diego Matheuz conducting; Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion

Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Brussels Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Enthusiast

And now some later Lutoslawski. These are wonderful works but (and?) quite a lot more accessible than some his later works (like the 3rd symphony and the cello concerto - both works I love like anything).


----------



## Vasks

_It's oratorio time....._


----------



## severance68

George Gershwin: 
Rhapsody In Blue
Second Rhapsody for Orchestra With Piano

Michael Tilson Thomas, piano
Thomas/Los Angeles Philharmonic

George Gershwin - Rhapsody In Blue, Second Rhapsody, Preludes, Unpublished Piano Works - CBS Masterworks CD, issued as MK 39699 in 1985.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major "The Great"
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond. 1958









CD #15 from


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## D Smith

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 Kord/Warsaw/Soloists. For Saturday Symphony. I enjoyed this piece except for the long spoken section towards the end. I thought the vocal writing was excellent. Didn't really come off as a symphony though, but a good listen anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

I have the good fortune to live in a city where musical enthusiasts don't take to Celibidache, because I've acquired almost all of his Bruckner disks used for 75 cents each. If _Gramophone_ calls him part genius, part crank, I'll add to that a cheap date also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Haven't spun this in a few years. Very nice but I think Haydn blew it by not including an Alto part.









Now this:


----------



## cbjes

Ingmar Bergman - Music from the Films, BIS Records


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back there was a thread asking us for our favourite instrument. I didn't post - it would have had to be the piano or perhaps the violin - but might have said the clarinet as a third best. Brahms wrote lots for it.


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart String Quintet in C Major, KV 515

Arthur Grumiaux and Arpad Gerecz, violins -- Georges Janzer and Max Lesueur, violas -- Eva Czako, cello


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, cond. 1998


----------



## philoctetes

Can Debussy get better than Disc 3 ?


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: A German Requiem 

Cheryl Studer, soprano
Andreas Schmidt, baritone 
Swedish Radio Choir 
Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich Edition Solos & Duos* on Warner Classics








Just arrived in my post this morning, this is a 6 CD box set. I'll be giving these a whirl over the next couple of nights, starting with disc 1 - Chopin and Schumann. The Chopin recording dating from 1965, shortly after winning the Chopin competition.

Any way you really can't go far wrong with Martha Argerich.


----------



## Flavius

Joe B said:


> Great choice. Bamboo flute is awesome. *THIS* disc is one of my favorites.


Thank you, Joe. As you say, the bamboo flute (and Mitsuhashi) is awesome. Sure to become one of my favorites, also.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Another dip into my new Kalabis set:

Violin Concerto No 1 Op 17 - Petr Skvor (violin), Prague SO, Viktor Kalabis.

Symphonic Variations for Large Orchestra Op 24 - Czech PO, Vaclav Neumann.


----------



## cbjes

Very relaxing and great interpretation of english ren. music. Great recording quality as well.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Peterson-Berger:*
Symphony No 2 in E flat major 'Sunnanfärd'
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Michail Juworski, cond. 1998


----------



## xankl

Wonderful start to spring morning with this...


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Préludes, Quatre Études de rythme, Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.5
Paavo Berglund & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*

I've always tended towards Berglund in Sibelius - usually the Helsinki set. I picked this set up not too long ago and I can certainly understand the appeal as I listen more and more. The Bournemouth musicians play phenomenally and the spirit of the music is very present.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 3 / Kubelik

Really warming to his Mahler


----------



## severance68

William Walton: 
Richard III - Suite (arr. Muir Matheson)
Henry V - Suite (arr. Muir Matheson)
Spitfire - Prelude and Fugue

Walton/Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded Oct. 15-16, 1963 at No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London

EMI Classics - British Composers: The Walton Edition
Scenes from Henry V
Richard III and Henry V - Suites
Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
2000 CD issue - EMI 5-65007-2
















Bought this on LP in high school during the '80s.


----------



## Eramire156

There is a chill in the air today, that has put me in mood for some Nielsen

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony no. 5, op. 50*









*Thomas Jensen
The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded, 7 April 1954


----------



## Joe B




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: String Quartets No's.13 & 14
The Panocha Quartet*

To wind down, from the Symphonic to the Chamber. I had intended to go with the Requiem but I decided to save that for a time I can listen earlier in the day than 21:36.

These are pieces I've been meaning to catch up with and I'm glad I made this choice. There is more to Dvorak than the Ninth Symphony 9 "From the New World".

A great choice of music to end tonight.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs part three or three tonight.

Don't be fooled by the pompous-looking title of op.123 - this is a short vignette in which Shostakovich is enjoying the last laugh but at his own expense:

_I scribble on paper in a spurt, 
Then I hear catcalls, but my ear's not hurt.
Then I torment the ears of all the world,
Then have it printed, and forever unrecalled..._

To sign off with he lists in somewhat underwhelmed fashion the official honours bestowed on him by the Soviet government.

Elsewhere, the songs featured in the cycles of his final years veer from the absurd and trivial to ruminations on persecution, love and mortality - although not his absolutely final work the Michelangelo settings give the impression of closure, along with other late compositions such as the 14th and 15th string quartets and the sonata for viola and piano.

_Satires (Pictures of the Past) - Five Romances on Verses by Sasha Chorny_ for soprano and piano op.109 (1960):
_Spring, Spring_ - song for bass and piano op.128 [Text: Alexander Pushkin] (1967):
_Anti-Formalist Rayok_ for bass, mixed choir and piano op.78b [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1948 - rev. twice by 1968):



_Five Romances on Words from 'Krokodil' Magazine_ for bass and piano op.121 [Texts: extracts from readers letters] (1965):
_A Forward to My Complete Works and a Brief Contemplation with Respect to this Forward_ for bass and piano op.123 [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966):
_Seven Romances on Poems by Alexsandr Blok_ for soprano and piano trio op.127 (1967):
_Six Poems by Maria Tsvetayeva_ for contralto and piano op.143 (1973):
_Four Poems of Captain Lebyadkin_ for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoyesvsky] (1975):



_Suite on Verses by Michelangelo Buonarrotti_ - cycle of eleven songs for bass and piano op.145 - arr. for bass and organ by Hans Peter Eisenmann (orig. 1974):


----------



## Eramire156

I have five or six recordings of Stenhammar's glorious second symphony, this is the one I always come back to,

*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Symphony no. 2 in G minor, op. 34*









*Stig Westerberg
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded between 23rd and 30th August and 5th October 1978

I'm looking forward to the Berliner Philharmoniker under Blomstedt broadcast in May.


----------



## Malx

Having heard much praise for this series of Shostakovich Symphony recordings from Boston I decided to try them via spotify (I have a months free trial at 320, their premium quality(!) so no ad interruptions).

I listened to Symphonies 9 and 5, both being on the first disc of this two disc set. I am quite impressed - decent sound, detailed without being too clinical and very satisfactory performances.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Etoiles. Crossley, Thompson, Holland, Johnson, London Sinfonietta/ Salonen (CBS)


----------



## senza sordino

The previous couple of days.

Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God. Breathtaking performance A digital recording from 1981, got to be one of the first DDD









Bach Mass in Bm (recorded 1984) with Emma Kirkby again. Very clear performance.









Brahms Symphonies 1-4 (1978). I got these two disks a month ago for $7 second hand in a shop that mostly sells used rock, jazz and hip hop CDs. They had a box of classical CDs randomly sorted under a table. There might be more gems to find but it was difficult to look scrambling on the floor underneath kids looking for hip hop.









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2 (1990) Fabulous record of this fabulous music









Hindemith Kammermusik 1-7 and Kleine Kammermusik (wind Quintet)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2 (1990) Fabulous record of this fabulous music


You're right, this is a fabulous disc.


----------



## Flavius

Japanese Folk Music for Koto. Takasago (Lyrichord)


----------



## Joe B

I just got through listening to several versions of Copland's "Appalachian Spring". Now switching gears to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## WVdave

Glenn Gould 
The Mozart Piano Sonatas Vol. 1 (The Early Sonatas, Nos. 1-5)
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 7097, Vinyl, Stereo, LP, US, March 18, 1968.


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier I Vol 2 BWV 858-869 - Wolfgang Rübsam (Counterpoint Records)








https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/wtc-book-1

I am getting to love the sound of lute harpsichord and the playing style of clear counterpoint.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":










edit: Letting this disc play through.....the Scriabine Symphony is too good not to listen to.


----------



## Flavius

Moulu: Missa Missus est Gabriel angelus (Josquin 'Missus est Gabriel angelus'); In pace; Missa Alma redemptoris mater. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge, Tokyo String Quartet. A go to collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Schuppanzigh Quartet performing; Ries: String quartets Vol. 3 ..1/3/5


----------



## regenmusic

Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger Pieces for Lute, Paul O'Dette

Wonderful first piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel's Piano Trio Op. 12 in E-flat. Very nice stuff!


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Works for Two Pianos (Lindaraja, En blanc et noir, etc.) 

Various performers


----------



## Rmathuln

*Allan Pettersson:*Symphony No. 11
NDR Hannover Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Alun Francis, cond. 1993


----------



## haydnguy

senza sordino said:


> The previous couple of days.
> 
> Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God. Breathtaking performance A digital recording from 1981, got to be one of the first DDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach Mass in Bm (recorded 1984) with Emma Kirkby again. Very clear performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms Symphonies 1-4 (1978). I got these two disks a month ago for $7 second hand in a shop that mostly sells used rock, jazz and hip hop CDs. They had a box of classical CDs randomly sorted under a table. There might be more gems to find but it was difficult to look scrambling on the floor underneath kids looking for hip hop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2 (1990) Fabulous record of this fabulous music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hindemith Kammermusik 1-7 and Kleine Kammermusik (wind Quintet)


That 'Hildegard of Bingen' is glorious


----------



## KenOC

Some violin sonatas from Mozart. Well done! A free download right now from Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Vivaldi: Magnificat, RV611, Gloria in D major, RV589

Teresa Bergana (mezzo-soprano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bartok* (1881-1945)

*******
Concerto for Orchestra

Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Hungarian Sketches

********

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner, conductor
Recorded in 1955 and 1958


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread, this morning's 'music to iron my work clothes to' is this lovely disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner, Pierre Monteux conducting; Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky/ Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor*

Rosalind Elias, Leonid Kogan*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Taggart

Delightful, spritely. Dancing melodies with excellent orchestration.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Pierre Rampal conducting; Vivaldi & Mercadante: Flute Concertos

Andrea Griminelli (flute)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sergio Ciomei conducting; Haydn, Hofmann & Mozart - Cello Concertos

Sol Gabetta (cello)

Kammerorchester Basel.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sunday morning with Bach*

From the 1950 Bach Prades Festival, now on the turntable

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugein D minor
Italian Concerto in F major*









*Rudolf Serkin*

Columbia ML 4350


----------



## Joe B

On the porch when I got home after walking the dog:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water music. Ravel, Rhapsodie Espagnole. Vaughan Williams, Tallis Fantasia*


----------



## Ras

*Pianist Konstantin Lifschitz doing a version of Bach's Musical Offering, BWV 1079 for solo piano:*


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Symphony no. 4 "Italian"*

View attachment 108486


*André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Enthusiast

Today is opera day! I've been meaning to give this a spin for months.









I hadn't realised before how much it seems a rather unassuming and modest opera.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Turangalila-symphony, one of the first modern pieces I ever heard and loved (maybe 30 years ago). Found a new live recording on spotify with Tonkunstler orch/Yutaka Sado. Making my way through it all during the day. Now I have to water the flowers


----------



## Joe B

Also on the porch this morning after walking the dog:


----------



## Ras

*One of my favorite recordings of the Brandenburgs is the first one by Freiburger Barockorchester on DVD.
It easily beats the other two dvds I have with Harnoncourt and Karl Richter.
They later recorded the Brandenburgs again, but on cd on Harmonia Mundi.:*


----------



## Andolink

*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Tanzsuite mit Deutschlandlied_ - Music for Orchestra with String Quartet (1979-1980)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Olaf Henzold


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - music for films part one of three this evening.

Complete music to the film _Novyy Vavilon (The New Babylon)_ op.18 (1928-29):



Complete music to the film _Odna (Alone)_ op.26 (1930-31):



Complete music to the film _Podrugi (The Girlfriends)_ op.41a (1934-35):


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in C Major, BWV 976 (after Vivaldi)

Peter Watchorn, harpsichord


----------



## Enthusiast

Another opera I have mean wanting to play for quite some time. I think I will keep Sunday as an opera day.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Music (Aimard)
Nono: Orchestral Music (Gielen)
Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ras

*Andrew Manze with La Stravaganza Köln doing Bach's Orchestral Suites.*
Originally issued by *Denon* - then rereleased by Brillant - now out of print but on Spotify.
Oh, it's pretty good.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 96, 18th Sun. after Trinity. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trombone concerto by James MacMillan. I think I liked it, he's a composer I listen to once in a while.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Hilary Hahn, Oslo PO, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


>


Using my free spotify month to advantage I gave "Story Teller" a listen, suffice to say I have added it to my wish list.

Note to self:
stop trying discs of works you don't know - funds are becoming put under serious pressure these days!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now, Nasimi-passion by Franghiz Ali-Zadeh. I really like the series of "horizon" albums that the Concertgebouw orch. release.


----------



## WVdave

Johannes Brahms; Piano Quintet In F Minor 
Rudolf Serkin, The Budapest String Quartet
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6631, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1964.


----------



## xankl

More Fauré piano music. Find I'm able to enjoy this selection and performance more unreservedly than the Nocturnes


----------



## severance68

*Roy Harris: Symphony No. 3*
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Recorded May 20, 1961 at Manhattan Center in New York City

1998 CD compilation
Sony Classical SMK 60594- Bernstein Century series
American Masters - Roy Harris/Randall Thompson/David Diamond
















Harris - Symphony No. 3 was originally issued on Columbia Masterworks MS 6303 in 1962.


----------



## cbjes

Holst, planets Karajan Wiener Phil from 1961.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond. 1966









CD #12 from










A fine account, still a Jochum Bruckner reading through and through, if not quite as memorable as the 1964 Concertgebouw classic.


----------



## Flavius

Soul of the Koto, vol. II. Takasago, Master musicians of the Ikuta-Ryu (Lyrichord)


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Using my free spotify month to advantage I gave "Story Teller" a listen, suffice to say I have added it to my wish list.
> 
> Note to self:
> stop trying discs of works you don't know - funds are becoming put under serious pressure these days!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Gémeaux, for oboe, trombone and two orchestras; Dream/Windows, for orch.; Spirit Garden, for orch. Honma, Lindberg, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Wakasugi, Numajiri (Brilliant)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1 of this 2 CD set:










*Performers:* Piet Koornhof (viloin: Boris Sverdlik, Italy, 2002), Bernarda Vorster (piano: Steinway)
*Program: *
Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise de Concert in D major, Op. 4 (7:07)
Alexander Glazunov: Meditation, Op. 32 (3:41)
William Kroll: Banjo and Fiddle (2:59)
Balys Dvarionas: Pezzo Elegiaco (Elegy) (6:21)
Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise Brillante in A major, Op. 21 (10:11)
Myroslav Skoryk: Melody from the lm The High Mountain Pass (3.37)
Dmitri Kabalevsky: Rondo, Op. 69 (7:39)
Sergei Taneyev: Romance, Op. 26, No. 6 (4:01)
Fritz Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois (3:55)
Myroslav Skoryk: Spanish Dance (4:31)
Nino Rota: Improvviso (6:24)
Kara Karayev: Waltz from the ballet The Seven Beauties (4:04)
Henryk Wieniawski: Scherzo Tarantelle, Op. 16
*Recording: *12/2011 & 12/2012 in the Conservatoire Hall, School of Music, North West University, Potchefstroom, South Africa
*Label: *Delos (DDD-2016)


----------



## Flavius

Caplet, Magnard: Quintets for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and piano. Wind Society of Montréal (MVCD)


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Skrowaczeski/Saarbrucken. One of the best 5ths I've heard. The end is glorious.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bliss

A Colour Symphony. Sorry for the low resolution attachment!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Joshua Bell's Scottish Fantasy album. It's really good, I really feel Josh has a very distinct way of playing the violin, I can almost tell it's him when he's playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia plays Handel & Scarlatti.


----------



## senza sordino

Under the Greenwood Tree, mostly songs about Robin Hood from about the 1200s to 1600s.









Lawes, consort music for viols, lutes and theorbos, all instrumental music, music from the 1640s. The composer died in the English Civil War









Music from Tallis, Byrd, Gibbons, Croft, Greene, Boyce, Stanford, Parry, Harris, Howells and Leighton. From a BBC magazine "free" CD









Dowland, Elgar Elegy, Introduction and Allegro, Serenade for Strings, Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite, Lady Radnor's Suite. Nice CD


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Lieder*
Brigitte Fassbaender, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, recommended by Pugg (Rogerx?)

I really enjoyed this selection of Lizst lieder in the 234-338 range of the S catalogue. It's dramatic German fare, almost operatic in places, but it's in fun, bite-sized chunks.


----------



## Rogerx

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet) Consortium Classicum performing; Antonio Cartellieri: Clarinet Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 4


----------



## Andolink

eljr said:


>


This disc is one of my most favorite of recent purchases.

Story Teller especially is an amazing cello concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich (piano) performing; Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana.


----------



## Rogerx

Wojciech Rajski conducting; Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1

and solo piano works

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot.


----------



## Ras

*Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin -- Ning Feng on a 1721 Stradivarius -- CD released by Channel Classics.*
I have a good feeling this new to me recording will become a favorite. He doesn't rush things like Ibragimova on Hyperion does.
This is my first "encounter" with Ning Feng, but he has recorded a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

John Eliot Gardiner conducting; Campra: Messe de Requiem

The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich's music for films part two of three this morning and afternoon.

Fragments from the music to the _Maxim_ trilogy of films: _Yunost' Maksima (The Youth of Maxim)_, _Vozvrashcheniye Maksima (The Return of Maxim)_ and _Vyborgskaya storona (The Vyborg District)_ op.50a - arr. by Levon Atovmyan (1938 - arr. 1961):
Excerpts from the music to the film _Chelovek s ruzh'yom (The Man with a Gun)_ op.53 (1938):



Fragments from the music to the film _Zoya_ op.64 (1944):



Complete music to the film _ Padeniye Berlina (The Fall of Berlin)_ op.82 - edited by Mario Pilati a.k.a. Adriano (1949 - ed. 1996):
Suite from the music to the film _Nezabyvaemyy 1919 god (The Unforgettable Year 1919)_ op.89a - arr. by Levon Atovmyan (1951 - arr. 1954):


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (Ormandy/Columbia)
Schumann - Symphony #1 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

VENETIAN VESPERS
_First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
*Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Regular visitors here know I'm not the biggest Celi fan (his Beethoven cycle is awful, IMO) however I am always fair and give any recordings a listen (regardless of conductor /orchestra, etc) . As such there are times when Celi's rather broad approach works (eg Bruckner) and his EMI Brahms is one such instance. All very good Brahms performances but his Brahms 4th is a great reading (and it doesn't sound laboured and ponderous). Thoroughly enjoyed listening to this in the car today.


----------



## Doctuses

Two people I absolutely adore, Beethoven and Gould. I'm particularly fond of his rendition of op.34


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH SONGS OF THE MIDDLE AGES
*Sequentia* _Ensemble for Medieval Music

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Ras

*Takemitsu with various accents*

Just finished:
*Takemitsu: Requiem for strings -- NYPO with Alan Gilbert. 
Like hearing Richard Strauss's "Metamorphosis" in Japanese with an American accent. 
I liked it. 
Earlier I heard Marin Alsop conducting Takemitsu's "A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden" on Naxos - also good. 
*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 19 K 293b/302*
Lupu, Goldberg, recommended by AClockworkOrange

This one was quite good, and I will try some of the others they have recorded. Did they skip the first 16 as being too juvenile or something?

*Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 K 575*
Emerson String Quartet

This one sounds fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Returned to an old recording of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra, Kubelik, Royal Philharmonic, 1958, I think.










A compelling account. Brought me new insights in to various passages in the work. The finale was particularly intense. Good, 1958 stereo sound.










Two favorite works of Bach, the Alla Breve, and Canzone, by Weinberger. Beautifully performed and recorded. A fine sounding organ in a rather dry, rather than "cathedral" acoustic. It suits the music.


----------



## Malx

Andolink said:


> This disc is one of my most favorite of recent purchases.
> 
> Story Teller especially is an amazing cello concerto.


Oh no - another recommendation - this disc is now elevated to the top of my wish list!!!


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, String Quartets Nos 14 & 15 - The Kontra Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

The real attraction on this 3-composer/3-flutists CD is the Joseph Schwantner pierce for flute & orchestra, "A Play of Shadows." Schwantner has a way of putting chimes with a lot of overtones on top of other single-note instruments, and creates a new timbre that is quite striking. It's almost like Spectralism. He uses exotic scales, in extended passages, like something out of Slonimsky's Thesaurus. Lotsa percussion. Plus, Ransom Wilson is the flutist on the Schwantner pieces. Each composer has one piece for flute and orchestra, and one for flute and piano, giving you a good bird's-eye view of their harmonic signature. The Paul Schoenfield klezmer piece is of less interest to me, and the Beaser pieces are harmlessly Romantic and lyrical. But this disc put me on to Schwantner, and I'll follow that thread.

Oh, for KenOC: This recording was funded by the National Endowment for the Arts.


----------



## chill782002

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 2

Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano

Leopold Stokowski / The Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1929

Some disagree with Michael Dutton's "Technicolour" approach to remastering older recordings but I think it works very well in this instance.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC I. Aldwell (Nonesuch)


----------



## premont

Ras said:


> *One of my favorite recordings of the Brandenburgs is the first one by Freiburger Barockorchester on DVD.
> It easily beats the other two dvds I have with Harnoncourt and Karl Richter.
> They later recorded the Brandenburgs again, but on cd on Harmonia Mundi.:*
> 
> View attachment 108489


Yes, easily one of my favorites too, and much better than the newer remake for HM.

Harnoncourt's DVD seems somewhat mannered to me (in that respect it doesn't differ that much from the contemporary CD version - early 1980es) and about Richter's DVD there is a strange air of a ritual event, but interesting though to see the faces of the soloists.


----------



## Ras

premont said:


> Yes, easily one of my favorites too, and much better than the newer remake for HM.
> 
> Harnoncourt's DVD seems somewhat mannered to me (in that respect it doesn't differ that much from the contemporary CD version - early 1980es) and about Richter's DVD there is a strange air of a ritual event, but interesting though to see the faces of the soloists.


I agree with what you said about those Brandenburg recordings.

Do you have any recommendations for Bach's orchestral suites on DVD? I only have a somewhat dated recording with Koopman from the 80's on DVD - this one:


----------



## Ras

*Mozart the juveline dilletant*



bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 19 K 293b/302*
> Lupu, Goldberg, recommended by AClockworkOrange
> 
> This one was quite good, and I will try some of the others they have recorded. Did they skip the first 16 as being too juvenile or something?


Yes, that's what most duos do - I have listened through all of them in the best period recording namely Rachel Podger and Gary Cooper. Put frankly: You aren't missing much...


----------



## pmsummer

THE SPIRIT OF ENGLAND
_Works for Symphonic, Concertante, and String Orchestra_
*Elgar - Butterworth - Britten - Holst - Bridge - Finzi - Vaughan Williams - Delius - Parry - Warlock*
English Symphony Orchestra
English String Orchestra
Michael Bochmann - violin
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Alan Hacker - clarinet
William Boughton - conductor
_
Nimbus_

4-CD box set


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Yes, easily one of my favorites too, and much better than the newer remake for HM.
> 
> Harnoncourt's DVD seems somewhat mannered to me (in that respect it doesn't differ that much from the contemporary CD version - early 1980es) and about Richter's DVD there is a strange air of a ritual event, but interesting though to see the faces of the soloists.


I love the Harnoncourt recording on Teldec, but have no desire to see video of it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - third and final instalment of his film music.

Suite from the music to the film _Ovod (The Gadfly)_ op.97a - arr. by Levon Atovmyan (1955):
Suite from the music to the film _Pyat Dney, Pyat Nochei (Five Days, Five Nights)_ op.111a - arr. by Levon Atovmyan (1960 - arr. 1961):



Complete music to the film _Hamlet_ op.116 (1963-64):










Suite from the music to the film _God, kak zhizn' (A Year Is Like a Lifetime)_ op.120a - arr. by Levon Atovmyan (1965):



Excerpts from the music to the film _Korol Lir (King Lear)_ op.137 (1970):


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Symphony no.7, op.131*
Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op.60*









*Eugene Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra *

Efrem Kurtz
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

Columbia ML 4683


----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> I love the Harnoncourt recording on Teldec, but have no desire to see video of it.


He made two CD versions, one from 1963 and one from ca 1982. Which one of them do you refer to, because they are somewhat different. The first one displays relatively traditional pre-authentic playing on period instruments. The second recording displays to some degree Harnoncourt's ideas of rhetorical playing. I prefer the first recording, because I find the second recording rather mannered - like the DVD. But never-the-less interesting.


----------



## premont

Ras said:


> I agree with what you said about those Brandenburg recordings.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for Bach's orchestral suites on DVD? I only have a somewhat dated recording with Koopman from the 80's on DVD - this one:
> 
> View attachment 108523


I do not recall other DVD sets of the suites than Koopman's.

Bach's instrumental music seems to be a neglected area for DVD recording artists, - compare that there are >150 CD sets of the Brandenburg concertos, but only 3 on DVD.


----------



## xankl

Piano Concerto No.1 for piano, trumpet and strings, feat. Ronald Brautigam. Infectious and enjoyable.


----------



## Ras

premont said:


> Bach's instrumental music seems to be a neglected area for DVD recording artists, - compare that there are >150 CD sets of the Brandenburg concertos, but only 3 on DVD.


Actually besides Harnoncourt, K. Richter and the Freiburgers there is also Claudio Abbado with Orchestra Mozart and Carmignola on violin (I haven't heard it):


----------



## eljr




----------



## premont

Ras said:


> Actually besides Harnoncourt, K. Richter and the Freiburgers there is also Claudio Abbado with Orchestra Mozart and Carmignola on violin (I haven't heard it):
> 
> View attachment 108526


Yes, I forgot it, even if I own it on DVD as well as on CD. Well, it is a bit of the perfection-searching kind. The participation of Michala Petri may interest us.


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> He made two CD versions, one from 1963 and one from ca 1982. Which one of them do you refer to, because they are somewhat different. The first one displays relatively traditional pre-authentic playing on period instruments. The second recording displays to some degree Harnoncourt's ideas of rhetorical playing. I prefer the first recording, because I find the second recording rather mannered - like the DVD. But never-the-less interesting.


I would love to hear the 1963 recording, but I have never come across a CD release of it. The earlier Harnoncourt recording I believe I have heard is the first recording of the mass in b minor, which is 1969?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Oskaar

Franz Schubert: The Late Piano Sonatas by Valery Afanassiev









Great calm playing. Wonderful peace, and Afanassiev Plays it with great interpretation. From feather light, to hammer strong.


----------



## Iota

I'm always interested in what Norrington does with anything, even if I end up not being over enthusiastic. Having listened to Brahms 4 from this cd (a recent charity shop purchase) I'm very enthusiastic. It feels freshly painted rather than a revered old master, giving plenty of daylight and breathing space, an approach I far prefer in these symphonies.


----------



## Oskaar

Bach On Fire by Johann Sebastian Bach..
Lily Afshar on Lute. 








Lute is fun. I have always liked the instrument. Well played, but I am sure there are better performances. A bit stiff. Some pieces are more smooth, though.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms:* Symphony No. 1
Orchestre Nationale de la Radiodiffusion Française
Jascha Horenstein, cond. 1957

CD #11 from:










Box Set Classical 43CD


----------



## Rmathuln

Eramire156 said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev
> Symphony no.7, op.131*
> Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op.60*
> 
> View attachment 108524
> 
> 
> *Eugene Ormandy
> The Philadelphia Orchestra *
> 
> Efrem Kurtz
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> Columbia ML 4683


The Kurtz Kijé is one of the best ever - never has had a Sony authorized digital version, even in Japan.


----------



## kochmaxi

Shostakovich Symphony 15
Conductor: Rostropovich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Welcome back Oskaar - is this your first visit in a while?


----------



## Oskaar

Then: Renaissance Airs & Dances by Stockholm Chamber Brass









Really lovely Renaissance brass music. It has something grandeur over it all.. And it reminds me of Christmas brass by the salvation army.

Lovely played, and great sound.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Nectaire Songs.Still (Koch)


----------



## Guest

Iota said:


> I'm always interested in what Norrington does with anything, even if I end up not being over enthusiastic. Having listened to Brahms 4 from this cd (a recent charity shop purchase) I'm very enthusiastic. It feels freshly painted rather than a revered old master, giving plenty of daylight and breathing space, an approach I far prefer in these symphonies.


I was down on Norrington for a while after thinking his Haydn recordings of the same era sounded too clamorous. Then I got his Mozart symphonies and was positively impressed. Recently I ordered the Brahms disc you mention from amazon.co.uk by mistake using my phone. It was only a bit over a 1 pound (plus shipping) so I didn't bother to cancel. If I like it I'll probably get his recording of Brahms 2 as well. It was all triggered by a mention of the Mozart on one of these boards, I think. Hard to keep track.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## severance68

*George Gershwin (arr. Robert Russell Bennett):
Porgy and Bess - A Symphonic Picture*
Antal Dorati/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Recorded October 1982 at United Artists Auditorium, Detroit

1991 CD reissue
London Records 430-712-2
















Originally issued on LP as London 410-110-1 in 1984.























I've been comparing versions of this. I'd rank this Dorati/DSO version a solid fourth:

*1) Robert Russell Bennett/RCA Victor Symphony - 1959
2) Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra - 1959
3) Fritz Reiner/Pittsburgh Symphony - 1945
4) Dorati/DSO - 1982
5) Felix Slatkin/Hollywood Bowl Orchestra - 1959*

(Not sure why there were so many recordings of this suite in 1959!)

Dorati -- and especially Slatkin -- rush some of the tempos, at least in my opinion. But the DSO recording is solid.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Current listening to disc 1, "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'amore, English horn. (audita)


----------



## Joe B

Yet another spin of this incredible new work:


----------



## Captainnumber36

local classical radio, beethoven's 8th.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---



















And first listen to brand new arrival ---


----------



## Rogerx

Mullova Ensemble performing; Schubert: Octet in F major, D803


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801): Oboe Concerto in G Major

Kenneth Sillito leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## Rmathuln

*Domenico Scarlatti*
20 Keyboard Sonatas
Wanda Landowska, harpsichord 1938-40


----------



## tortkis

Paganini: 24 Caprices; Ragtime - Paul Zukofsky (violin), Robert Dennis (piano)










notes by Zukofsky
http://www.musicalobservations.com/recordings/cp2_120_121.html

Paganini's Caprices and ragtime pieces by Lamb, Joplin, Scott, Roberts, Woods and Confrey. The rags and Caprices are interweaved, with the sequence determined by I-Ching, while the order of Caprices had been kept unchanged. All the repeats of Caprices are included. I enjoyed this program very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard Brunner (Clarinet), Boris Pergamenschikow (Cello), Vassily Lobanov (Piano) performing; Fauré: Piano Trio, Berg: Clarinet Pieces & Beethoven: Clarinet Trio.


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Merl

This is a symphony brimming with great moments, and the mighty brass of the fourth movement is a favorite of mine.

*Bax: Octet*
Margaret Fingerhut, ASMF, recommended by Malx

This makes a good first impression on me.


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
> Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Merl
> 
> This is a symphony brimming with great moments, and the mighty brass of the fourth movement is a favorite of mine.
> 
> *Bax: Octet*
> Margaret Fingerhut, ASMF, recommended by Malx
> 
> This makes a good first impression on me.


I don't recommend just any old tat, bharbeke. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Anyhooo, bout time I broke this one out for the trip to work and back. A great recording and my favourite account of the Scottish symphony. Gardiner injects so much life into these performances and the LSO's playing is full of colour. Add on to that demonstration-class sound and it's a recording I come back to regularly.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms/Mahler*

Title: Piano Quartets

Performers: Domus

CD1: Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor

CD2: Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Mahler: Piano Quartet Movement


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

Pierre Monteux / Orchestre National de France

Live recording, Strasbourg, June 17, 1955

I think there may be more recordings of Monteux conducting this work than there are by any other conductor. I can think of at least 6 off the top of my head. Probably fair enough, I suppose, given that he conducted the premiere.


----------



## bravenewworld

This morning it was Mahler 3 conducted by Bernstein. I always loved the first movement to bits, but recently the later movements too have been growing on me.









This was followed up at midday with a bit of a stylistic sea-change in the form of the Mahler 9 (also Bernstein).









Finally, Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_, conducted by Furtwangler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - a round-up of miscellaneous orchestral/vocal/ensemble works this morning/early afternoon.

_Tahiti Trot_ - orchestral arrangement of the Vincent Youmans/Irving Caesar song _Tea for Two_ op.16 (1928):
_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38b (1934):
_Suite for Stage Variety Orchestra_ - previously known (erroneously) as _Jazz Suite no.2_. Compiled from previous film and ballet music WoO (arr. during or after 1956):










_Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, piano and chamber orchestra op.56a [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):
_Chamber Symphony (no.1)_ for string orchestra op.110a - arrangement by Rudolf Barshai of String Quartet no.8 op.110 (1960):
_Chamber Symphony (no.2)_ for string orchestra op.118a - arrangement by Rudolf Barshai of String Quartet no.10 op.118 (1964):



_Five Fragments_ for small orchestra op.42 (1935):
_The Execution of Stepan Razin_ - cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Texts: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1964):
_October_ - symphonic poem op.131 (1967):



_From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - cycle of eleven songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79 - arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and small orchestra op.79a (1948):
_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_ for contralto and piano op.143 - arr. for contralto and chamber orchestra op.143a (1973):


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night - after listening to lots of Brahms clarinet works, including the wonderful quintet (perhaps my favourite piece of chamber music by Brahms), a couple of days ago I thought I'd listen to the lovely Mozart quintet. From there I went to a relatively short piece of Feldman's, his clarinet quintet. I don't suppose you would ever get the Mozart, the Brahms and the Feldman in the same concert.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Circle Map by Kaija Saariaho. On Horizon 5 album with Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Neumann conducting; Handel: Joshua, HWV 64.

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum.


----------



## Ras

*RE: Harnoncourt's first recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos*



Baron Scarpia said:


> I would love to hear the 1963 recording, but I have never come across a CD release of it.


It is available - I have it myself (I don't have the later recording that premont mentioned):

https://www.amazon.de/Brandenburgis...77147&sr=1-6&keywords=brandenburg+harnoncourt


----------



## eljr




----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> I would love to hear the 1963 recording, but I have never come across a CD release of it. The earlier Harnoncourt recording I believe I have heard is the first recording of the mass in b minor, which is 1969?


And for US customers:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Branden...=1538480623&sr=1-19&keywords=bach+harnoncourt


----------



## Enthusiast

Strauss Don Quixote


----------



## Biwa

Charles Tournemire:

Te deum laudamus, Pièce symphonique Op. 16, Dix Pièces (dans le style libre), Ave maris stella, Cantilène improvisée, Adagio Op. 19 No. 1, Victimae paschali laudes

Andreas Sieling (organ)
Schola der Berliner Domkantorei
Tobias Brommann


----------



## andrzejmakal

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Lavard Skou Larsen conducting; _Michael_ Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 13 & 20

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm getting quite alphabetical with my listening. I put Don Quixote back on the shelf and spotted this, which was just what I needed. Lovely music! So much of Stravinsky is truly beautiful even while it is austere.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Toccatas BWV 910-916 arr. Max Reger

Christoph Schoener (organ of St. Michaelis-Church, Hamburg)


----------



## Vasks

_33 & 1/3 rpm_

*Shostakovich - Festival Overture (Pretre/Time-Life)
Kabalevsky - Cantata: Songs of Morning, Spring & Peace (composer/Westminster)
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto #2 (Stern/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sergey Schepkin (piano) performing; Bach: The French Suites


----------



## MattB

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN Klavierkonzert Piano Concerto No. 5 »Emperor« (1987)

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
Wiener Symphoniker
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 "Emperor" 

Emanuel Ax, piano 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a mixture - instrumental, orchestral, electronic, vocal. There is some music on this that I really like. I have never been that sure about her more recent work ....


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Peter Neumann conducting; Handel: Joshua, HWV 64.
> 
> James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz
> 
> Collegium Cartusianum.





Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108567
> 
> 
> Sergey Schepkin (piano) performing; Bach: The French Suites





Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108541
> 
> 
> Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
> 
> Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)
> 
> Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


is today beautiful cover art day?


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - incidental music and works for the stage part one of three this evening.

What we have here is DSCH's first completed operatic venture which was composed towards the end of the free-spirited but short-lived era of the Soviet _avant-garde_, his first ballet music which was partly censored and quietly forgotten after its initial run and his incidental music for a play which should have met, theoretically at least, the criteria of Socialist Realism before it became official policy.

The music for _The Nose_ is fast-paced with lashings of absurdism and burlesque in the shape of yelping voices, parping brass and rambunctious percussion which dovetail perfectly into Gogol's satirical tale of a bumptious mid-ranking St. Petersburg bureaucrat called Kovalyov whose nose comes away unnoticed(!) while he is being shaved by his barber Yakovlevich.

Later, the barber finds the nose in a loaf and decides to get rid of it by throwing it into the river. However, the nose survives - it grows and takes on a life of its own by assuming the guise as a government official superior in rank to its estranged owner. A desperate Kovalyov then encounters the nose by chance during a service at Kazan cathedral but when Kovalyov is suddenly jostled the nose disappears.

The embarrassed Kovalyov fruitlessly appeals to both a press office and the police for the nose's return. Later, the nose, which by now is actually being pursued by the police who suspect it of being a thief, tries to leave the city by boarding a coach but is subdued and reduces in size. It is then delivered by a police inspector to an emotionally grateful Kovalyov. A doctor is called but is unable to fix the nose back onto Kovalyov's face and it escapes again, followed by a few days of commotion in the streets thanks to the city's newspapers reporting its disappearance (including, presumably, the same newspaper which had failed to take Kovalyov seriously in the first place).

One morning, when Kovalyov wakes up, the nose is found inexplicably reattached to Kovalyov's face as if nothing had happened. Life for Kovalyov returns to normal.

***********

Despite the pro-Soviet plot, the music for _The Golden Age_ is liberally sprinkled with the kind of 'decadent' western dance forms which were beginning to be frowned upon in certain official quarters by then - as a result, part of the work ended up being censored. The story itself is about a Soviet football team who are invited to participate in a tournament in the capitalist west, but fall foul of match-rigging and even wrongful imprisonment before being liberated by left-wing workers amidst general rejoicing.

For its 1982 revival the original libretto by Aleksandr Ivanovsky was changed entirely - _The Golden Age_ becomes an early 1920s nightspot patronised by a gang of thieves who tangle with some honest Bolshevik fishermen, one of whose number is in love with the dancer, Rita, who is also courted by the gang's ringleader.

***********

The final work here has a misleading - and probably sarcastic - title as it certainly is not a tribute to Great Britain (perhaps not surprising as they had given assistance to the Whites during the post-revolution Civil War). The title comes from the name of a Royal Navy warship which just happens to be at anchor alongside a Soviet vessel in an unnamed western port, and part of the plot centres around the interaction of the Soviet crew with their western counterparts and the former's political agitation.

The writer of the play, Adrian Piotrovsky, was closely connected with the Workers' Youth Theatre which was beginning to be lumbered with accusations of 'formalism' by that time and, possibly as a result of political smearing by rival theatre groups, the play was not even published, let alone staged. However, this wasn't the end of Piotrovsky's collaborative efforts with Shostakovich - more on that later.

_Nos (The Nose)_ opera in three acts and an epilogue op.15 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, after the short story by Nikolai Gogol] (1927-28):



_Zolotoi vek (The Age of Gold)_ - ballet in three acts op.22 (1929-30):



Five pieces from the incidental music for the play _Prav', Britaniya (Rule, Britannia!)_ by Adrian Piatrovsky op.28 - partly reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from the original piano score (1931):


----------



## KenOC

Many thanks to Elgar's ghost!


----------



## elgar's ghost

My pleasure, Ken.


----------



## Merl

Having a Mendelssohn day. Excellent performance of Symphony 1 from Litton. Rarely does the 1st float my boat but i love the final movement in Litton's hands. The 4th is very good but the 1st is exceptional.


----------



## Rambler

*Albeniz: Iberia* Marc-Andre Hamelin on hyperion








I've got a recording of Iberia played by Alicia de Larrocha, and considered her recording as pretty well unsurpassable. More recently I purchased this recording played by Marc-Andre Hamelin - and have to admit it is equally compelling - possibly my preferred recording now!


----------



## Oskaar

My Tunes Vol. 2 by Jan Vogler









Just lovely.. Great romantic pieces played with warmth and compassion. Great sound.


----------



## kochmaxi

Rachmaninov Symphony No. 3 Op. 44
Conductor: Evgeny Svetlanov

One of my favourite symphonies. A great end to the cycle of the symphonies by Rachmaninov. Very refined composition in my opinion. After the bold and hard 1st symphony Rachmaninov nearly overdoes it with the 2nd, huge orchestration, nearly to the point where it all gets too sticky and fat. Still a great symphony, the 2nd, but in my opinion the 3rd is the best one out of the 3. Quite short with about 35 minutes, yet still powerful and expressive. Only one work by Rachmaninov surpasses the 3rd, its the Symphonic dances Op. 45. Its one of my favourite pieces of all time. Both versions, the one for orchestra and the one for 2 pianos are marvellous. If you havent listened to it yet, I strongly suggest to do so.


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky, now on the turntable*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Firebird Suite
Le Sacre du Printemps *









*Igor Stravinsky 
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York *

Columbia ML4882


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Circle Map by Saariaho again, because it was awesome


----------



## Oskaar

Jamie Walton plays Glazunov, Prokofiev & Tchaikovsky

Jamie Walton (cello)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Okko Kamu









Another great romantic cello recoding recently listened to.

And equal great performance.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Handel: *Water Music
English Baroque Solists
John Eliot Gardiner, cond. 1991


----------



## Oskaar

Russian Romantic Piano Transcriptions

Arrangements for 2 Pianos 8 Hands

Aurora Quartet









Beautiful!
The Naxos catalogue is a goldmine, and the over all quality often surpass other full price companies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, War Requiem*

I guess this is well sung and everything, but as of right now, this piece just doesn't ring my chimes.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful collection.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Bergakungen (The Mountain King) Suite; Symphony No. 5; Elegy from "Gustav II Adolf"* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics








The fifth disc from this rather good set.


----------



## millionrainbows

CRI American Masters: Harvey Sollberger, A New York Retrospective. Sollberger plays flute on this disc.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Piano Concertos 1 and 3.

Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Oskaar

A noble and melancholy instrument

Alec Frank-Gemill (horn) & Alasdair Beatson (piano)

To encounter a programme featuring some of the core works in the horn repertoire played on historically appropriate instruments with such effortless musicianship and technical ease really takes some believing…Frank-Gemmill and Beatson enter the fray with fearless alacrity, making even the most well-worn of phrases sound freshly-minted.. 
BBC









Wonderfull performance. Not at lest the lively piano accompaniment.


----------



## Iota

Baron Scarpia said:


> I was down on Norrington for a while after thinking his Haydn recordings of the same era sounded too clamorous. Then I got his Mozart symphonies and was positively impressed. Recently I ordered the Brahms disc you mention from amazon.co.uk by mistake using my phone. It was only a bit over a 1 pound (plus shipping) so I didn't bother to cancel. If I like it I'll probably get his recording of Brahms 2 as well. It was all triggered by a mention of the Mozart on one of these boards, I think. Hard to keep track.


Hope it's a pound or two well spent! I find Norrington's lean way always worth a listen, particularly in things like Brahms which feels invigorated by it. His approach seems to be from first principles, which seems no bad thing.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan , Cond. 1971









CD #03 from:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Acad. de Genève/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto (piano) performing; Beethoven: Piano sonatas NO. 1-4-5 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> is today beautiful cover art day?


Beautiful music, first and foremost.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephan Barratt-Due conducting; Spohr - Concertos for Two Violins, Nos. 1 and 2

Henning Kraggerud and Øyvind Bjorå (violins)

Oslo Camerata & Barratt Due Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Uwe Grodd conducting; Dittersdorf: Three Descriptive Sinfonias.

Budapest Failoni Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

I found an unsorted mp3 folder on the HD that simply says 'random cello' so I threw it onto my car USB to investigate it this week. The first performance I came across was this one of Dvorak's cello concerto and what a tedious one it is. The orchestra sound undernourished (and as if they are 3 miles away), Maisky's constant vibrato is cloying and doleful and Bernstein's dirge-like speeds suck any life outta this one. It's gotta be one of the longest and most boring accounts of the cello concerto I've ever heard. Obviously the hall's poor acoustic and close miking of Maisky don't help but it's still awful stuff. Let's hope the next 'random' cello piece is better. Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Judith

This morning it has been

Berwald Symphonies 1 and 3
Only discovered this composer recently as was mentioned on Twitter and was very impressed. 

From the 4 symphony set performed by
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi

Bruch Symphonies 1 and 2
Staatskapelle Weimar
Michael Halasz

Love the final movement of no 1. Anyone know why symphony no 2 has only three movements?


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Bruch Symphonies 1 and 2
> Staatskapelle Weimar
> Michael Halasz
> 
> Love the final movement of no 1. Anyone know why symphony no 2 has only three movements?


Ran out of ideas?


----------



## jhwillow

Bruckner Symphony No.8 by Pierre Boulez and Wiener Philharmoniker
Most unsympathetic interpretation, but most beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Over conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 24 & 27

Alessio Bax (piano)/ Southbank Sinfonia.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting; Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish'/ Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble.
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture to "Cantemire" (Beermann/cpo)
Schubert - Allegro ma non troppo in A minor "Lebensrurme" (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #7 (Pople/Hyperion)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, Asrael*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - incidental music and works for the stage part two of three this afternoon.

_The Bolt_ is a comedy set in a factory in which a lazy worker in league with a priest attempts to sabotage the machinery. They are eventually thwarted by the diligence of the Young Communists (surprise, surprise...). That wasn't enough for the culture commissars, though - as this was the era of the Five-Year Plan the ballet was savaged purely because a subject such as industrial wrecking was far too serious to be made fun of, even when the good guys win. It appears that the work also unsettled the audience and the plug was pulled after just the one performance. Despite being a critical and public failure the music written for _The Bolt_ is typically Shostakovian in its acidic exuberance.

Shostakovich himself avoided any censure here, but even back then I wonder if he started thinking that maybe one day the finger would be pointed at him if he carried on writing music for works such as this? If so then at least for the moment he didn't seem too put off - the music composed almost immediately afterwards for the stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ is similarly high-spirited and irreverent.

This time the paying public liked the work but again the more po-faced critics decreed otherwise. The story, a curious admixture of slapstick, surrealism and agitprop, centred around a member of a local defence militia (imagine a Soviet _Dad's Army_) who wants to avoid air raid practice in order to see his girlfriend. Once more the critics decided that there was too much trivialising of any of its more serious undercurrents just for the sake of cheap laughs. Presumably they weren't too impressed with the barking Alsatian dog in a ballet tutu either (I'm not making that up).

Nothing more needs to be said about the opera _Lady Macbeth_ and the circumstances surrounding its retrospective drubbing in _Pravda_, but surely it has to be one of the finest works ever to land an artist in trouble. When conditions were more conducive Shostakovich would go on to compose music imbued with biting parody, but his reasons for doing so would be mostly very different. Before it was openly for the sake of entertainment, raising his profile and earning a good crust - but from now on he would need to be discreet. This was going to get personal.

_The Bolt_ - ballet in three acts op.27 (1930-31):



Suite from the music for the stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ by Vsevolod Voyevodin and Yevgeny Riss. Original score lost - posth. arr. for orchestra by Gerard McBurney from the surviving orchestral numbers and piano sketches op.31a (1931 - arr. 1991):



_Ledi Makbet Mtsenskogo uyezda (Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District)_ - opera in four acts op.29 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich and Aleksandr Preis, after the novella by Nikolai Leskov] (1930-32 - rev. 1935):


----------



## Rogerx

Doric String Quartet performing; Mendelssohn: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1


----------



## jim prideaux

Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra performing Shostakovich's 10th Symphony.

(first listen to a charity shop purchase!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tye, Peterhouse Mass*

Wow, the echo in the recording is ridiculous. I know there's a choir in there somewhere. I think this one is going to end up going to Goodwill.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Anna Malikova, Thomas Sanderling, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln

This is the best version of the concerto I have heard, and I give it a strong recommendation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

I wouldn't have guess this was Karajan conducting; it is raw and energetic.


----------



## Oskaar

Glazunov & Khatchaturian: Violin Concertos

Philippe Quint (violin)

Bochumer Symphoniker, Steven Sloane









Fresh and fine interpretation with warmth and skills. And very good sound. 2 very nice Consertos. The Khachaturian is relatively new to me, but I love the Romantic drama of it.


----------



## Guest

Powerful playing and superb sound.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto for Strings, Sym. Nr.12. Swedish Radio Sym.Orch.; Stockholm Phil.Orch./ Westerberg; Larsson (Caprice)


----------



## deprofundis

Ah ladie's & Gentelmen, el postino (the postman) just visit me , i got an order, wow nice sleeve medieval ars vetus era germans messinger the LP that im currently listening fantastic selection of composers of there time, nice nice pretty nice, is called:Minnesang und Spruch-dichtung um 1200-1320 studio der fruhen Musik recorded in 1963 , in east germany RDA.

Hello folks & take care ok? :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

The 2nd recording from my 'random cello' mp3 on the car USB turned out to be Mr Maisky again (hope its not all Maisky). This time, however, it was a much better recording with Sinopoli and the Philharmonia. A good account but the Elgar is surpassed by Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations that Maisky excels in, here. I wonder what the 'random cello' file will throw up tomorrow. None of the 10 folders inside the main folder are named (just numbered) but fortunately the recordings are tagged properly so when they start playing I know what they are. Tbh, I could open all the numbered files on my computer and look but I'm enjoying the surprise of each performance.


----------



## junha yang

Bartok String Quartet No.4 by Belcea quartet. Bartok is most (I think) important person in chamber music history.


----------



## Guest

Mozart, Symphonies 34, 35, Josef Krips, Concertgebouw Orchestra. Although I generally like Mozart played more aggressively (Harnoncourt) I agree with Traverso that the aristocratic approach of Krips and the beautiful sonorities of the Concertgebouw Orchestra work well here. Thoroughly enjoyed.










Well Tempered Clavier Book II, D major, D minor, E-flat major, E-flat minor. Schiff (Decca). Superb.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 7 in a well nigh perfect performance. Jansons is an ideal Mahler conductor with a great ability to blend sound as well as a very special talent for getting the timing and structure right. You would never guess this can be a "problem symphony".


----------



## Oskaar

Telemann: Telemandolin

Alon Sariel (mandolin)









Fine Baroque played on mandolin with strings. Captivating


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*George Antheil: Piano Concertos 1 & 2; A Jazz Symphony; Jazz Sonata* Markus Becker and the NDR Radiophilharmonie conducted by Eiji Oue on cpo







An American composer I'm not familiar with (other than this disc). Interesting enough, but I don't think it is going to become a particular favourite of mine. Antheil was a great admirer of Stravinsky. There are obvious allusions to Petrouchka in the first movement of the first Piano Concerto. Now Petrouchka is a work I love!


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by Judiths earlier post I have dug out recordings of the Berwald symphonies by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

have not listened to them for a while and with the first movement of the 1st I am instantly reminded how enjoyable these works are.......thanks Judith!


----------



## Ras

Just finished *Volodos playing Mompou's "Musica Callada" on Sony* - better sound than on Mompou's own recording from Brilliant Classics. Still not sure what to think of this music…


----------



## Rambler

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 4 'Sinfonia piccola'; Suite No. 3; Symphony No. 6 'Dollar Symphony'; En varmlandrpsodi* Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos








My only disc of Atterberg, a twentieth century Swedish composer (1887 - 1974). This is an excellent recording.

Quite conservative in idiom, and tuneful, these works should appeal to those who are alienated by many twentieth century musical developments.

For me this is a pleasant backwater, away from the stronger musical currents. Not important music, but rather nice for a change.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schmidt's favorite pupil*

*Walter Bricht
Symphonic Suite in A minor, Op. 25 (1931)
Verwehte Blätter ('Scattered Leaves'): Eight Small Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 18b (1932)
Symphony in A minor, Op. 33 (1934)*









*Andrew Constantine
Fort Wayne Philharmonic *


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet in C Major, Op.3, No.2

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo. violins -- Gabor Fias, viola -- Janos Devich, cello


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Dalarapsodi; Symphony No. 3; Den forlorade sonen (The Prodigal Son) - suite* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics








Continuing in a Swedish vein (following on from the Atterberg disc just listened to previously) here is the third disc from this 5 CD set of Alfven symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies. Again a relatively conservative idiom is evident.

I'm not sure where the experts place the relative merits of Alfven as against Atterberg. To my relatively untutored ear I'd say the Alfven is the more characterful.

Another excellent recording!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## haydnguy

*J. S. Bach*

This is one of the first classical CD's I bought. The music hasn't changed but my ears have! Thoroughly enjoying it!

Sonata No. 1 in G Minor, BWV1001
Sonata No. 2 in A Minor, BWV1003
Sonata No. 3 in C Major, BWV1005

Original Master Recording Slate:
Capitol Studios, March 26, 1954

Nathan Milstein, violin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Paul Gulda, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra

This was a great version of this piece.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *

*Ernst Mahle: *Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano
*Alyssa Morris:* Up and Away (The Story of a Balloon)
*Jose Rodriquez Alvira:* Canción callada
*Willard S. Elliot:* Suite of 6 French Songs of the 15th Century
*Richard Faith: *Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano
*Alexander Brent Smith:* Trio in D Minor


----------



## Biwa

Tears (harpsichord laments from the 17th-Century)

Byrd: Lachrimae Pavan
Froberger: Fantasia VI FbWV 206; Partita VI FbWV 612
Tomkins: A Sad Pavan for these distracted times
L. Couperin: Suite in F major
Schildt: Paduana Lagrima

Ewald Demeyere, harpsichord


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Cello Concerto in C Major , Badley C3

Tim Hugh on cello with the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Oskaar

Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Behzod Abduraimov (piano)

Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI, Juarj Valcuha









Brilliant! Abduraimov plays with ease and intensitivity.. Energetic.. But a lot of feeling. Really recommend.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Big, bold playing with sound to match. (24 bit/96k FLAC)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Still's "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene":


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in B Flat, Op.39, No.1, G337

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Pandolfi, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu, cello -- Nicola Domeniconi, double bass


----------



## philoctetes

A new pianist for me, sounds nice


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies: 9-10-11-12,

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: *Violin Concerto in E minor Op. 64
Kyung Wha Chung, Violin
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, cond.
1981









CD #13 from


----------



## Rogerx

Béatrice Rauchs (piano) performing; Fanny Mendelssohn - Piano Music.


----------



## deprofundis

*time traveller Deprofundis venture outside ancient lore into futurismo italo-russo*

*Dear distnguished ladie's & gentelmen's, tonight i have a ''back to the future, time travel experiment'', see i always lurked into ancient lore medieval, renaaaissance, but tonight i deciided to listen to Russian avant--garde, Obhukov,Lourie ect and because there sutch... ending the program of music whit pope de la musik concrete avant-garde industrial classical of Luigi Russolo, neat hey?*

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Akiko Yamamoto (piano) and Quatuor Ebène performing; Brahms - Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Taggart

disc 13 of










Much better seen, staged, than on CD, not helped by a rather erratic sound balance. However, thee is a lot of marvellous music here and it is still a delight.


----------



## Merl

Day 3 of the 'random cello' mp3 file and I'm on familiar ground. After Maisky's warbly musings in the first two folders, folder 3 appears to be this excellent traversal of two of my favourite cello concertos. Really enjoyed this one today, as I've not played the disc in years (I have it on cd). Tbh, I'd forgotten how good this account was. Played very loudly in the car it sounded superb. Looking fwd to discovering what's in folder 4 on the way home.


----------



## runssical

Could you message me please.


----------



## deprofundis

*These album are keeper warning all!!*

*Im listening to my last purchases
Guillaume de Machaut: Unrequited music of guillaume de machaut (awesome album)
After this album deuxio
Century classiic II: 1400-1500 *


----------



## Enthusiast

You don't hear many mentions of the Lindsays these days but for some time they were thought of as among the best - for some, The Best. I started the day with op. 59/2 (Rasumovsky 2) from their first Beethoven set.


----------



## Rogerx

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano) and Doric String Quartet performing; Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto (piano) perfoming; Schumann: Myrten -Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart */Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37 - Mélodies, Op. 2

Nathalie Stutzmann*/Jessye Norman


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Dmitri Shostakovich's incidental music and works for the stage this morning and afternoon.

_The Limpid Stream_ was the third and final ballet for which Shostakovich wrote new music, and it was that work which _Pravda_ singled out for criticism along with the opera _Lady Macbeth_. _The Limpid Stream_ is a fairly innocuous story about some urbane strolling players who turn up on a collective farm. The music for it, it has to be said, is pretty banal for Shostakovich's standards up until then - in other words, the sort of thing that the authorities might actually have endorsed, or at least left alone. Yet it still landed the composer in further trouble. Why? Well, it's more than possible that the official arbiters of taste had no real issues with either the plot or the music as such, but picking on _The Limpid Stream_ just for the sake of it would add extra clout to the criticism of _Lady Macbeth_ which came like a bolt out of the blue the previous month - in other words, perhaps a certain someone in the Kremlin must have thought that Shostakovich needed a harder spanking.

After riding high while still at a relatively early stage of his career all this was a devastating blow for Shostakovich, but at least it would be in his stars to survive, play the game and, ultimately, prosper. Sadly, the same cannot be said for the co-author of the libretto to _The Limpid Stream_, playwright Adrian Piotrovsky - the same man who wrote the aborted play _Rule, Britannia!_ for which Shostakovich wrote the music back in 1931. This was a time when cultural figures were starting to fall like ninepins due to the dumbing down of the arts in the name of Socialist Realism, and Piotrovsky, who by now had had his card marked for some time, did not escape - he was arrested the year after _The Limpid Stream_ was lambasted in _Pravda_ and shot shortly afterwards, aged 39.

With the backlash from _Pravda_ still ringing in his ears, Shostakovich had little option but to keep throwing himself into his work. The next stage project for which he contributed music was the play _Salute to Spain!_ by Aleksandr Afinogenov, a propaganda work championing the Republican cause during the Spanish Civil War. Shostakovich's music amounted to barely ten minutes in duration and was so by-the-numbers he could probably have written it in his sleep but at least on this occasion there were no repercussions. Afinogenov himself did get into trouble that very year but, unlike the hapless Piotrovsky, he remained at liberty and returned to favour in 1938 only to die in an air raid on Moscow in 1941.

By 1941 Shostakovich had largely weathered the storm of 1936 and felt sufficiently confident to have another crack at opera, this time a setting of Nikolai Gogol's short story about a card-sharp who, as a result of his greed, ends up being comprehensively chiselled by a trio of other players. Shostakovich wanted to set the opera word for word as the action moved fast, but after writing the first act he realised that this would create a work of inordinate length.

By the following year he had given up and the torso was left to gather dust. There may well have been others factors: in 1942 the USSR was struggling badly in her war against Germany and perhaps deep down he felt there were higher priorities - how could he compose an epic symphony which came to represent the inextinguishable Soviet spirit and then immediately follow it up with something that seemed like an inconsequence at a time when Leningrad was being starved out? If the surviving music for _The Gamblers_ is anything to go by it's probably as well that he abandoned it - its spiky qualities hark back to the stage works of the late 20s/early 30s but by 1942 that was far too much of a risk, as well as inappropriate, in those desperate years. He may not have realised it at the time, but at the age of 36 Shostakovich's career as a serious composer for the stage was virtually over.

_Cvetlyi ruchei (The Limpid Stream)_ - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35):



Incidental music for the play _Salyut, Ispaniya! (Salute to Spain!)_ by Aleksandr Afinogenov op.44 (1935-36):



Incidental music for the play _Hamlet_ op.32 - includes additional pieces composed for a new production in 1954 WoO (orig. 1931-32):
Incidental music for the play _Korol' Lir (King Lear)_ op.58a (1940):



_Igroki (The Gamblers)_ - opera in one (surviving) act op.63 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, after the play by Nikolai Gogol] (1941-42 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Stadlmair conducting; Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E flat major Op. 36/Hummel, J: Variations in F major, Op. 102 (version for clarinet and orchestra)/ Eybler: Clarinet Concerto in B flat major.

Eduard Brunner (Clarinet)

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> You don't hear many mentions of the Lindsays these days but for some time they were thought of as among the best - for some, The Best.


Count me among the Some.


----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

Charles Munch / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1962


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Villa Lobos...


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano)/ London Mozart Players performing; Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos/ Capriccio Brillant in B minor Op. 22.


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Henry VI at the Hunt" (Latoszewski/Olympia)
Chopin - Polonaise in A-flat, Op. 53 (Rubinstein/RCA)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto #2 (Bisengaliev/Naxos)
Karlowicz - Stanislaw & Anna Oswiecim (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## philoctetes

Let these play for hours last night... this is for people who are afraid of Messiaen...


----------



## Guest

From the Kubelik, Icon box










Bartok - Two Portraits

A striking recording. Remarkable how the sound blossoms from thin and wan to very full and intense as the first movement develops. I enjoyed it a lot, although I think Dorati's recording on Mercury is still my favorite.

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 (Pathetique) Wiener Philharmoniker. The first movement was not bad. He could have sold the big theme better. I always find the second movement an insufferable bore. The third movement had an appropriately intense conclusion. The finale didn't seem to hang together. Overall, unimpressive.

It strikes me that the Wiener Philharmoniker is not a virtuoso ensemble, although they can develop unique sonorities, particularly from the brass and horn sections.


----------



## Enthusiast

Looks like today is Kubelik day ....


----------



## Judith

My new CD arrived at last today as it was released last week by Steven Isserlis and Denes Varjon. 

Chopin 
Introduction and Polonaise brillante
Cello Sonata in G Minor

Schubert
Arpeggione Sonata in A Minor


Just been listening to it and is such a lovely recording. The works are so sublime. Worth the wait


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings*
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra, recommended by Haydn67

This is a step above the other versions I've heard, landing in excellent territory. The version I am listening to on Spotify (1960, 1961 copyright) has a few audio crackles in it. Has this been remastered recently?


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: St. Quart. 4, 9, 11. Cuarteto Latinoamericano (Brilliant)


----------



## severance68

*Schubert: 
Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished" and Symphony No. 9 "The Great C Major" *
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Symphony No. 8 recorded March 12, 1960 at Severance Hall, Cleveland
Symphony No. 9 recorded Nov. 12, 1957 in Cleveland
1992 CD issue - Sony SBK 48268 










Symphony No. 8 originally issued on Epic BC 1156 in 1961.









Symphony No. 9 (labeled as No. 7) issued on Epic LC 3431 in 1959.


----------



## Malx

After three days of having had virtually no chance to listen to anything, here I go again:
Something nice and gentle and familiar to ease myself back into things!

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Oslo PO, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable, the courtly music of Mendelssohn*

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Octet in E flat major, op. 20*









*Fine Arts Quartet
with
Oscar Chausow
David Chausow
Milton Preves
Dudley Powers*


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Flavius

Zarzuela: Arias and Duets. Domingo, Lorengar (CBS)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber works part one tonight.

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1924-25):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat [_The First of May_] for orchestra with mixed choir in the finale op.20 [Text: Semyon Kirsanov](1929):



Symphony no.2 in B [_To October_] for orchestra with mixed choir in the finale op.14 [Text: Aleksandr Bezymensky] (1927):



Piano Concerto no.1 for piano, trumpet and strings op.35 (1933):



Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934):


----------



## Malx

Samuel Barber, Cello Concerto - Anne Gastinel, CBSO, Justin Brown.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Malcolm Arnold, Symphony No. 9


----------



## philoctetes

Villa-Lobos why not?


----------



## Malx

A work new to me via Spotify:

Elgar, The Spirit of England - Rachel Nicholls (Soprano), Halle Orchestra & Choir, Mark Elder.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Berwald 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
Takemitsu: Autumn
Schmitt: Psalm 47, Tragedie de Salome
Glass: Akhnaten

Takemitsu: Toward the Sea. Toronto New Music Ensemble (Naxos)


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Violin Concerto No1 - Christian Tetzlaff, Finnish Radio SO, Hannu Lintu.


----------



## cbjes

American Music


----------



## Eramire156

It has been awhile since a gave this symphony a listen, one of Tintner's finest recordings

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 3 in D minor (1873 original version, ed. Nowak)*









*Georg Tintner
Royal Scottish National Orchestra *


----------



## Rmathuln

*Berlioz: *Symphonie Fantastique
Paris Conservatory Orchestra
Charles Münch, cond. 1967










CD#1 from newly arrived recent release


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Current listening:


----------



## Biwa

Louis Vierne:

Pieces de Fantaisie Opp. 51 & 54

Kay Johannsen (organ)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 8:








"Serenade for Small Orchestra", "Larch Trees", "Concerto for Violin and Chamber Orchestra", "Concerto for 28 Players"


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunset, The Bard, The Oceanides. A terrific disk, terrific sound. Actually blown away at how good this was.









Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7. Fantastic music, I wish I had known this music when we were completing our string quartet TC recommended list several years ago. I would have nominated several of these gems. And an excellent recording.









Martinu Symphony no 1, Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Piano and Timpani 









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste. Terrific stuff. Love this music 









Smetana String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets 1&2. You might recognize this cd cover. I keep coming back to this because it's that good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Handel: Orchestral Music

Iona Brown & Hugh Bean (violins), Denis Vigay (cello), John Toll (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## deprofundis

*Good news my ordering is on it's way home i did order plenty album on the web
Josquin desprez (l'oiseau-lyre)cd
Notker Balbulus(crystophorus)cd
Solage & Machaut (The unknow lovers) gothic voices woaw i can't wait for this one(cd format)
Im still waiting for the excellent box-set of 15 cds of huelgas enssemble a secret labyrinth
Anthoine de Févin (pre order i most wait for november 2) cd

A Guillaume Dufay mint of 1953, (consort music and motets) on LP format

And on a non-classical music i order the first Dissecting Table from japan very destroy and brutal old industrial rock band
*
*Beside all this tonight im listening to the excellent release Pierre de la Rue double cd on beauty farm ensemble(fra bernardo) and Noel Baldeweynn double cd s also, have insomnia tonight , barney Gumble call me on the phone 25 time since drunk irish friend and town local drunk of fame patrick, turn maniaco(diagnostiic) when drunk and harrassed me whit phone call, but this is another story...*

I may or may not listen to Gregorian finest afterward when the sun rise in the early morning and sleep in the morning when im really tired.

*My problem is the following when insomnia kick in im tired as hell my body exxhausted, but my brain awake no mather how hard it is for me to sleep.. but whatever , i got uuse to this mather... goodnight folks.*


----------



## Rogerx

Alessio Bax performing; Rachmaninov: Preludes & Melodies.


----------



## SONNET CLV

As I ongoingly celebrate the Leonard Bernstein centennial, I'm working my way through the 26 CD box set of the composer's COMPLETE WORKS.









This evening I listened to CD 17, "A White House Cantata": Scenes from 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. It was a first for me. And proved an enjoyable, and sobering listen, especially in light of the chaos currently coming out of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue and surroundings. The message of the music was refreshing and reassuring. It certainly confirms one's faith in the country and provides real reasons to be a proud American. The final number "To Make Us Proud" does just that.

A worthy listen, especially in these tumultuous times.


----------



## Rogerx

The London Haydn Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartets Opp 54 & 55
performed from the 1789 London edition published by Longman and Broderip.


----------



## junha yang

Tuur: Symphony No.4 by Parvo Jarvi.
Use of drum set was so wonderful. Modern and refined harmony of drum and orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing playing.


----------



## Biwa

Venezia

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (overture); Libro primo de motetti (Domine, ne in furore tuo; Christe, adoramus te; Cantate Domino canticum novum)
Henze: Sonata per otto otoni
Liszt: Venezia (arr. Clytus Gottwald)
Wagner: Im Treibhaus (arr. Clytus Gottwald)
Castiglioni: Sonetto in memoriam Igor Strawinsky
G. Gabrieli: Canzon La Spiritata; O Jesu mi dulcissime; Canzon septimi toni; Hodie completi sunt

NDR Chor
NDR Brass
Philipp Ahmann


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's sonatas D784 and D840 (aka nos 14 and 15) - both from Richter. His very slow first movement in D840 is deeply engrossing but some loathe it for being up to twice as long as most pianists' versions. I also like his including the unfinished movements and just stopping where they stop - it works, I think.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostalovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber works part two this late morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36):


_Two Pieces_ for string quartet op.30b (1931)
String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):










Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):



Symphony no.6 in B minor op.54 (1939):


----------



## Rogerx

Kent Nagano conducting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Mari Kodama (piano), Kolja Blacher (violin) & Johannes Moser (cello)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## haydnguy

For me this morning.


----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> I'm getting quite alphabetical with my listening. I put Don Quixote back on the shelf and spotted this, which was just what I needed. Lovely music! So much of Stravinsky is truly beautiful even while it is austere.
> 
> View attachment 108565


An excellent prompt! I don't think I've heard Canticum Sacrum before, it is as you say a real austere beauty. Much obliged! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto (piano) perfoming; Schumann: Abegg Variations Op.1/ Waldszenen, Op. 82/. Humoreske, Op. 20.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Smetana, Overture/Polka to the Bartered Bride*

Beecham and the Royal Phil, 1947. Clean and energetic, and the recorded sound is clear.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert D960 (Sonata 21) from Kovacevich and D959 (Sonata 20) from Pollini.

















Edit - Are you also seeing a Richter disc? I didn't post it with this post.


----------



## Rogerx

Letizia Calandra (soprano), Fausto Tenzi (tenor), Ilario Nicotra (piano) performing; Donizetti: Nuits d'été à Pausilippe/Soirées d'automne à l'Infrascata.


----------



## Eramire156

*DSCH on the turntable, for a rainy morning*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Sonata for Cello and Violin in D minor, op. 40
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in E minor, op. 67*









*Daniel Shafran
Anton Ginsburg

Igor Joukov
Grigori Feighin
Valentine Feighin*


----------



## Biwa

A Pleasing Melancholy: John Dowland's Lachrimæ Pavans and sundry sorrowful songs

John Dowland: Lachrima, or Seven Tears, M. George Whitehead his Almand, Paduan, Volta Flow my tears, If floods of tears, Mourn, mourn, day is with darkness fled, Sorrow, come
Robert Jones: Lie down poor heart
Tobias Hume: What greater grief
John Danyel: Eyes look no more, If I could shut the gate
Anthony Holborne: My heavy sprite

Emma Kirkby (soprano)
James Akers (lute)
Chelys Consort of Viols


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Smith - Overture to "The Tempest" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Dowland - Selections from "Lachrymae or Seven Tears" (Savall/Auvidis)
Clerambault - La Felicite (Les Delices/private label)
Balbastre - La Suzanne (Pinnock/Archiv)
Leclair - Trio Sonata, Op. 4, No. 2 (London Baroque/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Mieczysław Weinberg 
Symphony no. 7 in C major for strings and harpsichord, op. 81*









*Rudolf Barshai
Moscow Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## Rogerx

Yuan Sheng performing; Tchaikovsky: The Seasons


----------



## Enthusiast

More Jansons' Mahler - and another Mahler "problem symphony" without any problems!


----------



## Marinera

Inspired by earlier Purcell post I am listening to Alfred Deller's Purcell. Harmonia Mundi and Vanguard recordings. Bliss.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Trumpet Concerto*
Alison Balsom, Thomas Klug, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

This is a top tier performance. When it was over, I wished there was more, which is about the highest praise I can give a piece of entertainment.

*Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1 and 4*
Andrew Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Merl

This is the best-sounding Mendelssohn 1st that I have heard. Both symphonies are highly recommended.

*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Tzimon Barto, recommended by Kontrapunctus

The piano playing is extremely skillful. Some variations still have a soporific effect on me, which is a little bit intentional on Bach's part, but it's not usually why I play classical music.


----------



## Flavius

Glass: Akhnaten. Esswood, Stuttgart State Opera Chorus & Orch./ Russell Davis (Sony)


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber works part three tonight.

Piano Quintet in G-minor op.57 (1940):



Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (c.1939-1941):



Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):



Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):


----------



## eljr




----------



## haydnguy

*CANTICUM CANTICORUM* c. 1584

"Oh love, for delights!
This thy stature is like to a palm tree,
And thy breasts to clusters of grapes,
Thine head upon thee is like Carmel,
Thy neck is as a tower of ivory."
_Song of Solomon_

Stephen Stubbs, Guest Musical Director
Les Voix Baroques, ensemble


----------



## Oskaar

Antón García Abril: Guitar Music

Francisco Bernier (guitar)









Fine modern guitar music, deliciously played. Abril is a Favourite guitar Composer.


----------



## Eramire156

*More Russian music on the turntable,*

this time on Capital's Full Dimensional Sound

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Le Coq d'Or
Capriccio Espagnol*









*Roger Désormière
The French National Symphony Orchestra *

Capital P-8155


----------



## eljr




----------



## Oskaar

In 27 Pieces: The Hilary Hahn Encores

Hilary Hahn (Violin), Cory Smythe (Piano)









Hillary Hahn is among my favorite violinist.. She puts her parsonality in every tone, and also have remarkable technical skills. This pièces shows that. Fine lyrical piano accompaniment.


----------



## D Smith

Bridge: String Quartets 2 &4. Phantasy Piano Quartet. Maggini/ Roscoe. Excellent playing as usual from the Maggini Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

EMI history box (10 CDs, narration disc, and booklet)...got it for $5.99 at Goodwill, perfect condition. First noteworthy recording was on disc one, track 6: Caruso laughing. Well worth a quarter.


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis, Concerto for Large orchestra Op 25 - Czech PO, Ladislav Slovak.


----------



## Rambler

*Jehan Alain: Organ Music * Marie-Claire Alain on Erato








This two disc set of Jehan Alain's organ music is played here by his sister Marie-Claire Alain. It's a favourite organ set for me.

I guess I'm not that musically deep because I easily enjoy Alain's music whereas I find Messiaen's organ works (which I also have complete) much more challenging - bordering on hard work!


----------



## millionrainbows

Lutoslawski String Quartet (1964), Kronos. A short little CD, under 30 minutes. I miss the shortness of LPs, personally. I think CDs should be under 60 minutes. This Lutoslawski quartet is aleatoric; there are no barlines, and the players can ad lib as long as they keep within a specified time frame. This gives the music a loose yet contrapuntal feel. This is easy to listen to, and I did so twice in a row. Good Polish composer, and they make a helluva pickle, too.

 







​


----------



## Malx

Janacek, Sinfonietta - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Tennstedt.
One of the finest Resurrections I have heard.


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis.


----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Le Tragedie de Salome; Psalm XLVII. Guiot, Choeurs et Orch. National de L'O.R.T.F./ Martinon (Erato)


----------



## Rambler

*Out Of The Shadows: Rediscovered American Art Songs* Lisa Delan (soprano), Kevin Korth (piano) and Matt Haimovitz (cello)
on Pentatone

















Some rare twentieth century American songs. There is hardly a composer in this collection whose music I know at all. In fact most of the names here I have never even heard of.

Interesting enough, but not music I can get too excited about. I also have to admit I don't overly warm to the soprano here.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Oskaar

Dufay Collective: On the Banks of the Seine

Music of the Trouvères

The Dufay Collective









Medieval music is always enchanting.. And this record is a good gateway. It touch me deep inside and the sound is fantastic.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Schmitt: Quintette pour piano et cordes. Ivaldi, Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


----------



## Blancrocher

Cycling through these disks while driving: string quartets by Schoenberg (LaSalle, Sherry, Vienna), Berg (Borodin, LaSalle), Webern (Emerson), and Zemlinsky (LaSalle, Escher). 

The Zemlinskys are probably my favorite modern string quartets along with Bartok's and Shosty's. But it's all entertaining music.


----------



## Guest

Formidable playing. His tone is a bit metallic in the loud passages, but I suppose that adds to the intensity.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Guest

This Japanese SACD import sounds great, and the playing is spectacular.


----------



## Biwa

César Franck:

3 Chorales, Prelude, Fugue & Variations, Cantabile, Andantino, Fantasie

Jean-Paul Imbert (Cavaillé-Coll organ of St. Étienne, Caen)


----------



## Rogerx

\

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3 & 6.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bruce

My listening tonight consists of:

*Benjamin Lees* - Second Symphony by Robert Whitney and the Louisville Orchestra (Remember those old First Edition Lps?)

*Jenö Hubay* - Violin Concerto No. 1 - Chloë Hanslip (violin) with Andrew Mogrelia conducting the Bournemouth SO. Really a very nice concerto, if not of the same caliber as the greatest concertos.

*Liszt *- an old recording by Alfred Brendel and Michael Gielen conducting the Vienna SO of the Totentanz, the version for piano and Orchestra


----------



## bravenewworld

Bach Cantata BWV 137. Leonhardt/Harnoncourt. The duet is definitely my favourite part of this cantata, but methinks it is best sung by a boy treble/base combination rather than a female soprano/base, hence I prefer the Harnoncourt to the Rilling recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) performing; Vivaldi: Sonatas For Cello & Basso Continuo.

Michael Behringer, Christoph Dangel.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ingélou

Marin Marais 
As part of my 'baroque' listening project - gorgeously refreshing breakfast grapefruit juice music. 
All hail, braw Sun King.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


>


Thanks for reminding me I have this set on my shelves - now listening to Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109.


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition

Leif Segerstam / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1985

An interesting listen as this is the arrangement by Leo Funtek rather than the much better-known arrangement by Maurice Ravel. Funtek's arrangement is quieter (significantly fewer fortissimos) and more stripped-back and sounds closer to the original piano works in my opinion.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Beethoven from the first Lindasys' set - Op. 95 and Op. 74 (nos 11 and 10).


----------



## Biffo

Malx said:


> Janacek, Sinfonietta - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
> 
> View attachment 108701


What did you think of the performance? I think it is magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Hickox conducting; Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber works part four this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):



String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):
String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):
String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):










Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 - also referred to as op.99 (1947-48):


----------



## Malx

Biffo said:


> What did you think of the performance? I think it is magnificent.


I enjoyed it greatly, everything just seems to click, the Czech PO will know their way around this score but under Belohlavek's direction they take things up another level. There are other recordings that are more overtly showy and perhaps initially more attention grabbing but this one hits the spot for me. 
I listened through the recording twice I liked it that much. Throw in fine recorded sound and it is a disc to treasure alongside my Ancerl Gold Collection recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique & Rameau: Suite de Hippolyte et Aricie

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

Recorded 1-5 October 1980, Haarlem, Doopsgezinde Gemeente Kerk (The Netherlands)


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto (piano) performing; Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante S139 No's 1 -12.


----------



## Enthusiast

Works that have in common that they were all written by Schoenberg (only Pelleas from the first disc). All are lovely in their very different ways.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Vasks

_'dem Danes_

*Ruders - Overture to "Cembal d'Amore" (Gosling/Bridge)
Andresen - Suite Danica (Royal Danish Brass/Rondo)
Norgard - Solo Violin Sonata "The Secret Melody" (Astrand/Chandos)
Norholm - Symphony #9 (Serov/Kontrapunkt)*


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Daniel conducting; Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Schoenberg. Firstly from this, A Survivor from Warsaw (what a powerful piece it is!),









and, then, the Variations from this.









And, then, by way of an extreme contrast, this elaboration that I think is a great success (and that I prefer to many lesser works of genuine Elgar) but that those who have posted on the thread I started about it earlier today don't like at all!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":










edit: now listening to the rest of the disc....just too good to stop.


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Violin Concerto No.4 in B Minor, Op.10

Christian Frolich leading the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin -- Ulf Hoelscher, violin


----------



## Guest

A massive and massively demanding 50-minute concerto!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Double concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble by Unsuk Chin. Second time today! Very nice music  ..."My music is a reflection of my dreams. I try to render into music the visions of immense light and of an incredible magnificence of colours that I see in all my dreams, a play of light and colours floating through the room and at the same time forming a fluid sound sculpture. Its beauty is very abstract and remote, but it is for these very qualities that it addresses the emotions and can communicate joy and warmth." — Unsuk Chin, 2003


----------



## Merl

Folder 4 from the 'Random Cello' mp3 file and it's Yo-Yo Ma again performing Schumann's Cello Concerto. Nice to hear this one again and it's a thoroughly decent reading, ably accompanied by Colin Davis. Nearly halfway through the mystery 10-folder and ive still no idea where i got it from....maybe i created it......who knows?


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Arnold: Symphony No. 6 Andrew Penny/NSO of Ireland. I really enjoyed this work; pretty sure I've never heard it before. I must make an effort to listen to Arnold more.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Saint-Saens*

*Piano Trios*


----------



## Enthusiast

Szymanowski is a composer I have taken a long time to grow to like. Finally, though, the violin concertos have clicked with me. Also, this performance of the Britten concerto is one of the best, I think. It is a powerful work and sounds like a major influence on the first Shostakovich concerto.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Elizabethan Consort Music









Purcell 12 Fantasies for viol









Handel Violin Sonatas









Jumping ahead a few centuries

Walton Five Bagatelles, Arnold Serenade for guitar and strings, Berkeley Concerto for guitar and orchestra, Arnold Concerto for Guitar and orchestra. Very nice cd









My CD player died half way through this disk, I finished using Spotify. Oh the horror. Nice disk. 
Walton Five Bagatelles (without accompanying orchestra), Maxwell Davies, Rawshorne, Berkeley Sonatina for guitar, theme and variations for guitar, four pieces for guitar, Rodney Bennett Five Impromptus


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Dermet, op.33. Sonata for Violin and Piano. Ozyürek, Brant (Kalan)

Saygun: Yunus Emre: Verebics, Pánczél...Budapest Sym. Orch., Choir, Hungarian Radio/ Simsek (Hungaroton)


----------



## Rambler

*Richard Arnell: Symphony No. 1, Symphony No.6 'The Anvil', Sinfonia quasi Variazioni* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton









World Premiere recordings from this English composer (who died in 2009). He was visiting the New York World Fair as the Second World War erupted, and had the misfortune (or fortune) to be stranded there. Making the best of things he stayed in the US until 1947. On his return to the UK he had more reputation in the US than at home where he was little known.

An acknowledged master orchestrator, Beecham considered him the greatest since Berlioz (according to Wikipedia) - a somewhat extravagant claim I'd have thought.

Anyway this is interesting music from a relatively minor figure. I'd be surprised if it set many people on fire though!


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto, etc. (Uchida, Boulez)
Debussy - Etudes (Uchida, Boffard)
Scriabin - Symphonies 3&4 (Barenboim)


----------



## Malx

A little earlier for the Saturday Symphony:

Arnold, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Hickox.









Now - Janacek, Glagolitic Mass - Prague Philharmonic Choir, Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* BBC Concert Orchestra & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley








I'm listening to the seventh and first discs from this 11 CD set. 
- Comedy Overture: Backus the Dandipratt
- Water Music
- Anniversary Overture
- Philharmonic Concerto
- Peterloo Overture
- A Flourish for Orchestra
- Symphony for Strings
- Symphony No. 1
- Symphony No. 5

Sir Malcolm Arnold is not a highbrow composer - in fact in his own lifetime he was rather looked down on by many in the serious music establishment. I have been guilty of not listening to his music for most of my life. But I purchased this 11 CD set a couple of years ago to see if my dismissal of him was justified.

There is a quirky English sensibility to much of the music, which makes me feel at home. Lyrical and well orchestrated, frequently theatrical, I must say there is much to enjoy here!


----------



## Guest

As a fan of Sorabji, I was thrilled to find this today! Carlo Grante has plans to record it for Grand Piano next year. Until then...


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 6" for the Saturday Symphony:


----------



## Malx

Eric Tanguy, Cello Concerto No 1 - Anne Gastinel, Orchestre National de France, Alain Altinoglu.


----------



## Kollwitz

Just listened to Daphnis et Chloe for the first time (Jean Martinon Orchestre de Paris recording from the ubiquitous Debussy and Ravel box set). Very enjoyable. 

Now listening to Gunter Wand's Lubeck Cathedral NDR Bruckner 8. It sounds utterly magnificent, as ever. Wife's gone out, I'm tentatively turning it up to see how loud I can manage without disturbing the children's sleep.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2:










*Eduard Toldra:* 6 Sonetos: Sonetí de la Rosada, Ave Maria, Les Birbadores, Oració al Maig, Dels Quatre Vents, La Font
*Eugene Ysaye:* Violin Sonata in D Minor, Op. 27 No. 3 "Ballade"


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. If you are unfamiliar with him, these two sound a bit like Vaughan Williams at his darkest (4th and 6th Symphony).


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Bartók: Concerto for Orch.; Music for strings, percussion and celesta. RIAS-Symphonie-Orch. Berlin/Fricsay (DG)


----------



## xankl

First time through this...


----------



## Eramire156

*Robert Schumann
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, op.54*

*Eugene Istomin

Bruno Walter
The Columbia Symphony *

Columbia ML 5494


----------



## WVdave

Dvorak; Piano Quartet No. 2, Op. 87; Sonatina in G, Op. 100; Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Emanuel Ax, Robert McDonald, Jaime Laredo, Isaac Stern, Yo-Yo Ma
Sony Classical ‎- SK 62597, CD, US, 2000.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Bartók: Duke Bluebeard's Castle. Ludwig, Berry, London Sym. Orch./ Kertész (Decca)


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Ben 336

Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Anddreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## KenOC

Listening now to Andris Nelsons's Shostakovich #11, having finished #4 a bit earlier. Just arrived. Now I have Nelsons's 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. The rest are still to come.

Nelsons's performances are mature but full of fire, played and recorded immaculately. Very strong all the way round. I think this will be _the _cycle to have. Sorry Vasily!


----------



## bravenewworld

_Tristan und Isolde_. Furtwangler conducts (1952)


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Listening now to Andris Nelsons's Shostakovich #11, having finished #4 a bit earlier. Just arrived. Now I have Nelsons's 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. The rest are still to come.
> 
> Nelsons's performances are mature but full of fire, played and recorded immaculately. Very strong all the way round. I think this will be _the _cycle to have. Sorry Vasily!


When did Nelsons record Symphony no 7? I don't have his recording of that symphony. I want a recording of his seventh!

Edit: I looked it up. He recorded it with the Birmingham Symphony, not Boston. Are we to expect a recording in the future of Nelsons and Boston?


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> When did Nelsons record Symphony no 7? I don't have his recording of that symphony. I want a recording of his seventh!
> 
> Edit: I looked it up. He recorded it with the Birmingham Symphony, not Boston. Are we to expect a recording in the future of Nelsons and Boston?


Yes, I expect a full Boston cycle. Though I haven't heard any promises!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kopachris

I recently deleted my Spotify account and started fresh. Since then it's recommended this "Audiophile Classical" playlist: https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DWWISLnAIWyCZ

While not great to listen straight through on its own, clicking through to some of the albums gets some nice recordings. Currently listening to some gentle Beethoven, but dunno what I'm going to try next.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Richard Arnell: Symphony No. 1, Symphony No.6 'The Anvil', Sinfonia quasi Variazioni* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton
> 
> View attachment 108739
> 
> 
> World Premiere recordings from this English composer (who died in 2009). He was visiting the New York World Fair as the Second World War erupted, and had the misfortune (or fortune) to be stranded there. Making the best of things he stayed in the US until 1947. On his return to the UK he had more reputation in the US than at home where he was little known.
> 
> An acknowledged master orchestrator, Beecham considered him the greatest since Berlioz (according to Wikipedia) - a somewhat extravagant claim I'd have thought.
> 
> Anyway this is interesting music from a relatively minor figure. I'd be surprised if it set many people on fire though!


His symphonies 3-5 are stupendous, and the completed (by someone I don't remember now) 7th.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully played.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Biwa

W.A. Mozart:

Quintet in A for clarinet, two violins, viola, and cello K.581
Quintet in E-flat for horn, violin, two violas, and cello K.407
Quartet in F for oboe, violin, viola, and cello K.370 (368b)
Quartet in A for flute, violin, viola, and cello K.298

Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mackerras conducting;Mozart: symphonies 34-35-36.
Prague Chamber Orchestra .


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, etc.

Margit-Anna Suss (harp), Gerhart Hetzel (violin), Rainer Honeck (violin), Wolfram Christ (viola), Georg Faust (cello), Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Karl Leister (clarinet), Catherine Deneuve (narrator), Hans Wolfgang Dünschede (flute), Adelheid Blovsky-Miller (harp), Rolf Koenen (celeste)

Ensemble Wien-Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit piano : performing; The Life Album.

Busoni: Fantasia nach J S Bach/Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne/Schumann: Theme with Variations in E flat major WoO 24 /Rzewski: A Mensch (from Dreams)/Wagner: Parsifal: Solemn March (trans. Liszt)/ Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam' (arr. Busoni)/Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde) etc.


----------



## Malx

Brahms: Horn Trio Op 40 - Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart, Alexander Melnikov.
Sonata for Violin & Piano - Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov.
7 Fantasien Op 116 - Alexander Melnikov.
Disc 5 from this very fine Brahms box:


----------



## Malx

A few selections from this disc of chamber works by Margaret Hubicki.


----------



## Malx

Faure, 5 Nocturnes - Jean-Paul Sevilla.


----------



## Rogerx

Horst Stein conducting; Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## eljr

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass


----------



## chill782002

Tchaikovsky - The Seasons

Mikhail Pletnev - Piano

Recorded 1985


----------



## eljr




----------



## Blancrocher

Preludes and Fugues, Shostakovich (Nikolaeva/Melodiya)
Cello Sonatas by Shostakovich, Rachmaninov, Schnittke (Demidenko/Gorokhov)


----------



## Rogerx

Gajusz Keska (piano)performing; Szymanowski: Piano Sonatas 1-2-3.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

Began listening late last night, finishing up this morning

*J. S. Bach
Partitas and Sonatas for unaccompanied violin*









*Nathan Milstein*

Capital PCR8370


----------



## Biwa

William Byrd: 
Praeludium MB 1, Pavan & Galliard Sir William Petre MB 3, Pavan & Galliard MB 52, John come kiss me now MB 81, Fantasia MB 25, Callino Casturame MB 35, Galliard MB 77, Lachrymae Pavan MB 54, Harding's Galliard MB 55, Monsieur's Alman MB 44, The Bells MB 38, Pavan & Galliards The Earl of Salisbury MB 15, If my complaints MB 118, Go from my window MB 79

Orlando Gibbons: 
Lord Salisbury Pavan MB 18, Lord Salisbury Galliard MB 19

Aapo Häkkinen (harpsichord - Benedetto Floriani of 1570, virginal Joannes Ruckers of 1604)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber works part five this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.95 (1953):










String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):
String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):










Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):



Symphony no.11 in G-minor [_The Year 1905_] op.103 (1957):



:


----------



## Merl

Folder 5 from the 'Random Cello' mp3 has just finished playing and it seems it was tagged in Russian (?). However, fortunately, the album cover was still there and it was Kliegel and Kaler with Constantine conducting the Brahms Double Concerto (not bad) and Schumann's Cello Concerto (idiosyncratic but very enjoyable). The only minus point was the orchestra (National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland) who were ragged and a bit undernourished in places. Still an enjoyable performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Delibes - Coppelia

*


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in C Major, Op.59, No.3

Cleveland Quartet: William Preucil and Peter Salaff, violins -- James Dunham, viola -- Paul Katz, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer conducting; Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder; Isoldes Liebestod / Brahms: Alto Rhapsody / Mahler 5 Ruckert Lieder / Beethoven: Fidelio excerpt .

Christa Ludwig .


----------



## jim prideaux

While looking forward to listening to Liverpool v Man City later this afternoon (confident Merl?) it seemed time for Brahms......

2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Sandering and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Eramire156

jim prideaux said:


> While looking forward to listening to Liverpool v Man City later this afternoon (confident Merl?) it seemed time for Brahms......
> 
> 2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Sandering and the Staatskapelle Dresden


It is always a good time for Brahms, now on the turntable

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no. 3 in F major, op.90*









*Otto Klemperer 
Philharmonia Orchestra *

The LP jacket is soiled, and split on the bottom, but LP itself is in pristine condition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Adams, Harmonielehre

The Nashville Symphony is recording this, apparently live. Maybe I can show up and insert a strategically placed cough.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Il Tamburo" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni) 
W. A. Mozart - Piano Quartet in G minor, K.478 (Lewis & Leopold Trio/Hyperion)
M. Haydn - Divertimento in G, MH 26 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

One of my favourite early music discs:

Orlando Gibbons, Choral & Organ Music - Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly with Laurence Cummings (organ).
The balance of choral to organ is just about right for my taste - 90% choral.


----------



## Andolink

Just discovered this this morning. Thoroughly delightful!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Albéniz: *Iberia
Jean-François Hessier, piano 1993










CD #1 From new box










Amazon link España: Albeniz,Granados,Mompou,Turina


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Jacob Froberger* (1616-1667): Works for solo harpsichord


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent the afternoon with Dowland. The first two discs from this set, including quite a few gems and some real treasures:









And then, needing some singing, this:


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki in Caracas conducting the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra 2009.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think this is a typical piece by Haas. A bit of microtones and repetition, everything speeding up and down, pitches floating about, as well as instruments blending together. OK!


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber music part six tonight.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959)

 ***

(*** same recording, thankfully different artwork)

String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960):










Symphony no.12 in D-minor [_The Year 1917_] op.112 (1961):



Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor [_Babi-Yar_] for bass, bass choir and orchestra op.113 [Text: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1963):


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> While looking forward to listening to Liverpool v Man City later this afternoon (confident Merl?) it seemed time for Brahms......


If you look out of your window, tonight, you won't see a shooting star but you might see Mahrez's terrible penalty flying by. I believe it enters orbit around midnight. Ffs! Btw, good choice with the Sanderling.


----------



## ribonucleic

Sorabji - Piano Sonata No. 4 (Powell)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Vespers for a New Dark Age by Missy Mazzoli. Music for everybody in major and minor


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 5. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## ribonucleic

Roslavets - Piano Music (Hamelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now for something completely different


----------



## ribonucleic

Coates - Symphony No. 15



> Slow glissandi figure prominently in Gloria Coates's music, as Kyle Gann points out in his perceptive notes to this disc. In the first movement of the Symphony No 15 (2005), these slides are expressive tendrils that grow from long, aching tones; in the second, they're thick, sinewy vines that envelop and overwhelm a tonal chorale quotation (adapted from Mozart's motet Ave verum corpus, K618); and in the finale, they vaporise, taking to the air like a cloud of insects. The result, in all three cases, is a feeling of unnerving dislocation. - Gramophone


----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*- London Musici with Rivka Golani (viola) conducted by Mark Stephenson








Disc 8 from this set

- Serenade for Small Orchestra
- Larch Trees (Tone Poem for Orchestra)
- Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra
- Concerto for 28 Players

Although this music is not pushing at any musical boundaries, it is rather pleasing.

Larch Trees is a tone poem rather obviously influenced by Sibelius - and somewhat darker than usual for Arnold.

The other pieces contain more of the whimsy that I associate with Arnold


----------



## ProudSquire

*Glazunov*

*Symphony No. 7 in F major, Pastoral, Op. 77*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Transfigured Night (Weilerstein, Trondheim Soloists)



> Performing his 1899 tone poem with a hyper-responsive group of some 20 players, with Weilerstein now leading the cellos, allows you to combine the advantages of both the original sextet version and Schoenberg's later transcription for string orchestra. There is neurasthenic fervour aplenty in this performance, with all the desperate intensity you could wish for in a work that never holds back on climaxes. But what lingers in the memory is the subtlety and delicacy of so much of the playing (say, in the exquisitely floated violin-cello duet at the moment of the lovers' reconciliation), the clarity of the dense contrapuntal textures and the natural handling of Schoenberg's tricky-to-gauge transitions. From the near inaudibility of the lugubrious opening, teetering on the edge of audibility, the dynamic range, too, is astonishing. If you like your Verklärte Nacht lofty and monumental, Karajan and the peerless Berlin Philharmonic strings (DG, 3/75) still lead the field. But for a performance that combines chamber-musical intimacy, transparency of detail and urgent human expressiveness, you won't do better than this.


----------



## senza sordino

A new purchase, Ives Four Violin Sonatas. I really like the music of Ives, complex, quirky and very interesting. Here they are well recorded and performed. 









Ives A Symphony New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1 Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question. 









Another new purchase, Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915, Second Essay for orchestra, Third Essay fo orchestra, Toccata Festiva. Isn't Knoxville gorgeous? I don't have many songs in my collection, but this I find terrific, intoxicating. 









From Spotify, doing some home for our new film score list. Max Steiner Gone with the Wind. Terrific, his own music but slips in some Stephen Foster tunes. The banjo within the orchestra really makes it sound southern. A stereotype I know. 









From Spotify, Korngold. The film score to The Sea Wolf. All of his music for films is wonderful, so descriptive.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Gustav Mahler 
Das Lied von der Erde*









*Kathleen Ferrier
Julius Patzak

Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *

London LL 625/626


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of William Alwyn* BBC Philharmonic and Rumon Gamba on Chandos








Film music by the English composer William Alwyn - films from the 1940'2 to early 1960's. Rather good it is too!


----------



## bejart

Andolink said:


> Just discovered this this morning. Thoroughly delightful!


Andolink ---
Glad you're enjoying the Wolf String Quartets. As you can see from my review on Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R30US0HGF7NF5H/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00YZGY90C , so do I.

Now ---










Giuseppe Ferlendis (1755-1810): Oboe Concerto No.1 in F Major

Pier Angelo Pelucchi on oboe with the Ferlendis Orchestra


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Franz Schreker orchestral music from operas. Album from BIS records.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

I normally detest Glass, but I like this pianist, so I took a chance on this recording. To be sure, it's full of Glass' typical hypnotic repetitions, but there also many alluring passages, and Batagov's use of pedaling, dynamics, and articulation prevent them from being obnoxiously monotonous. I'm listening to just 3 or 4 at a time. Great sound...the close mic'ing places the listener practically on stage with him, but the sound is not arid.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> *Gustav Mahler
> Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> View attachment 108780
> 
> 
> *Kathleen Ferrier
> Julius Patzak
> 
> Bruno Walter
> Wiener Philharmoniker *
> 
> London LL 625/626


I have that in a box set and have been ignoring it. Is it worth hearing?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Webern, works for string quartet.

LaSalle Quartet.


----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra with Nicholas Daniel (Oboe) conducted by Vernon Handley








Here we have some typical Arnold whimsy in the oboe works.

Then in his last symphony (yet another 9th as a last symphony) Arnold is in a far more serious mood. Rather austere and attempting an almost Mahlerian intensity - including a final long slow movement.


----------



## Flavius

Art of the Shakuhachi vol. 1. Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## pmsummer

FAREWELL TO PHILOSOPHY
_Cello Concerto - One Last Bar, Then Joe Can Sing - By The Vaar_
*Gavin Bryars*
Julian Lloyd Weber - cello
Charlie Haden - double bass
Nexus Percussion Ensemble - Bob Becker, director
English Chamber Orchestra - James Judd, conductor
_
Point Music_


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR TEMPERAMENTS
*William Byrd - Alfonso Ferrabosco I - Robert Parsons - Thomas Tallis*
Phantasm - viol ensemble
_
Avie_


----------



## ribonucleic

Feldman - For Bunita Marcus (Hamelin)












> Composed in 1985, two years before death, For Bunita Marcus has become one of the most frequently recorded of all his works, and one of the few of his pieces that shows signs of moving beyond the exclusive territory of new-music specialists and into the mainstream piano repertory. It also provides a perfect and, at around 80 minutes, a relatively concise introduction to , with its webs of repeating, minutely displaced motives, hanging harmonies and absolute avoidance of anything that could be construed as conventional musical rhetoric.
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin presents that world of microscopic nuances with immaculate care. There's none of the impatience that characterised Ivan Ilić's reading of For Bunita Marcus two years ago; everything in Hamelin's performance seems part of a natural, inevitable unfolding, and the Hyperion recording perfectly catches all its details, and clouds of decaying sonorities that colour every silence. As Hamelin shows, the empty spaces in Feldman's piano writing are as important as the pitches themselves. - The Guardian


There's easy humor to be made from a hyper-virtuoso like Hamelin performing a score that looks like this.










But if ever there was a case of "It's not the quantity of notes, it's where they take you", this is it. As transportive as a Messiaen organ blockbuster.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Autumn. Yokoyama, Nakamura, Koizumi, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Numajiri (Denon)


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Divertimento No.4 in B Flat

Consortium Classicum: Gernot Schmalfuss and Michael Forster, oboes -- Dieter Klocker and Waldemar Wandel, clarinets -- Jan Schroeder and Rolf Jurgen Eisermann, horns -- Karl Otto Hartmann and Eberhard Buschmann, bassoons -- Jurgen Normann, double bass


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Hi Res FLAC:


----------



## Bruce

Plenty of time tonight for listening to:

*Jouni Kaipainen* - Symphony No. 1, Op. 20 conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen and the BBC SO

Quite an interesting piece by a composer completely new to me.

*Hermann Goetz* - Psalm 137, Op. 44 with Stephanie Stiller (soprano), and Werner Andreas Albert with the North German RSO & Chorus

*Carlos Chávez* - Piano Concerto played by pianist Jorge Federico Osorio with Carlos Miguel Prieto conducting the Mexico NSO

This is a strange piece. I've heard Chávez's Symphonies, and, but for the first two, find them a bit tedious. But add a piano, and Chávez's music becomes much more interesting. Still, I don't think he's the best orchestrator. His orchestrations almost sound chamber-like, missing the volume an orchestra is capable of. The long first movement, at 20:17, is a real perpetuum mobile. The pianist must be exhausted after this.

*CM von Weber* - Jubel Overture, Wolfgang Sawallisch and the Philharmonia Orchestra

Robert Simpson - Symphony No. 3 - Handley and the BBC SO

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* - Piano Concerto No. 1 - Ralf Gothoni (piano) with Max Pommer and the Leipzig RSO

I find Rautavaara a very interesting composer. I've really liked just about everything I've heard from him.

And finally, *Charles Wuorinen* - The Golden Dance performed by Herbert Blomstedt and the SFSO. Also a very engaging work for orchestra.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Eramire156

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that in a box set and have been ignoring it. Is it worth hearing?


It is one of the great recordings of Mahler's "Das Lied", Patzak's voice is the only drawback, otherwise this a perfect recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - Michael Haydn: Symphonies.

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Biwa

Pieter Campo: Meditativo, Vuur (Fire)
Johann Sebastian Bach: Praeludium XIII, BWV 867, Fuga IV, BWV 849
Soren Sieg: Inxaxheba
Louis Prima: Sing, Sing, Sing!
Fred E. Ahlert: I don't know why I love you like I do
Johann Hermann Schein: Suite XV from Banchetto Musicale, Canzon Corollarium
John Ward: Fantasia VI
Jean-Baptiste Lully: Chaconne des Africains, Air pour la Suite de Melpomene
Jean-Baptiste Lully II: Grand Air en Fanfare
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier: Concerto VI in G minor, Op. 15

Flanders Recorder Quartet, Saskia Coolen


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos No. 1 and 2 .
András Schiff (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Rogerx

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Richard Stoltzman (clarinet) performing; Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Clarinet Trios.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Biwa

Retratos

Piazzolla: Las cuatro Estaciones Porteñas 
Regondi: Nocturne - Rêverie
Company: Las Seis Cuerdas
D'Angelo: 2 Lidie Songs
Ramirez: Alfonsina y el Mar

Otto Tolonen (guitar)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Marinera

Paul Van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble - Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia / Disk 1 from Diapason selection box set.

Original release cover


----------



## Marinera

Fazil Say - Chopin Nocturnes.


----------



## bravenewworld

Bruckner Symphony No. 8. Eugen Jochum conducts.


----------



## Joe B

Hi Res FLAC:









*Britten: *Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
*Vaughn Williams: *Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*Stravinsky: *Apollon Musagete

*Label: *2L


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto performing; Piano concertos BWV 1052 and 1065-1064-1063 for 3 an 4 pianos *
with Beroff, Collard, Rigutto, Tacchino.*
Orchestra: Ensemble Orchestral de Paris,
Conductor: Jean-Pierre Walle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos and chamber music part seven, split between morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):
String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):










Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.126 (1966):



Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):



Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):


----------



## Biwa

Johann Stamitz:

Violin Sonatas, Op. 6

Stephan Schardt, violin
Michael Behringer, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano) perfoming; Brahms: The Violin Sonatas


----------



## Merl

Something quieter for Folder 6 from the 'Random Cello' file and this time it's a vbr mp3 of Martinu's Cello Sonatas that is so heavy and dull I'm about to turn it off. Benda and accomplice (also Benda, btw) seem to want to murder these suites by playing them in a dull, dark tone with little articulation (yes, i know the 1st Sonata is funereal but these two are even more dead than that). Quite frankly theyre boring me to death and its not working. I may have to listen to someone doing them in a more lively and engaging way in a minute. I even skipped thru to the last sonata and they employ the same dull phrasing there. Le yawn. This random cello file is certainly providing some different recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

I woke up wanting more Dowland and getting a bit of Britten with it.


----------



## Marinera

Purcell - keyboard suites and grounds - Richard Egarr, harpsichord

Rameau - les grands motets - Philippe Herreweghe, La Chapelle


----------



## Joe B

Ives's Quartets No.'s 1 & 2:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

Walter and Vienna Phil recorded live in 1936.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 & Te Deum

Karita Mattila (soprano), Susanne Mentzer (Contralto), Vinson Cole (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Britten - a late piece and an early one.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*E.T.A. Hoffmann - Overture to "Liebe und Eifersucht" (Goritzki/cpo)
Beethoven - String Trio in C minor, Op. 9, No. 3 (Grumiaux Trio/Philips)
N. Burgmuller - Piano Concerto, Op. 1 (Hokanson/MDG)*


----------



## Biwa

Henry Purcell: Symphony While the Swans Come Forward

The Prophetess (The History of Dioclesian)
Indian Queen
King Arthur
The Fairy Queen

Johannette Zomer (soprano)
La Sfera Armoniosa
Mike Fentross (conductor)


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

My 2,000 post!

I like it here.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> My 2,000 post!
> 
> I like it here.


Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms & Weber 
*
*Clarinet Quintet, Op. 115
Clarinet Quintet, Op. 34*


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: String Trios. Grumiaux Trio (Philips)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich's symphonies, concertos and chamber music - eighth and final part tonight. Much of his final music is sparse, severe and/or funereal - and it's a powerful and affecting body of work with which to bring the curtain down.

Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Maria Rilke] (1969):

 ***​(*** same recording, but a Japanese import on JVC with a different picture)​
Symphony no.15 in A op.141 (1971):



String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970):
String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):
String Quartet no.15 in E-flat op.144 (1974):










Sonata for Viola and Piano op.147 (1975):


----------



## Guest

Martinu, Frescos of Piera de Francesca. Two recordings Kubelid/Royal Philharmonic and Conlon/Orchestre National de France.



















The piece is a departure from Martinu's typical neo-baroque or neo-classical style. I'd describe it as impressionistic, and the music seems intended to depict the mood of the frescos it is named for, rather than narrate specific events.

Kubelik was the dedicee and conducted the premier of the work two years before the 1958 recording was made. It is a satisfying performance with good audio from the era. Conlon's account is a bit faster, but doesn't seem rushed. I found both recordings equally satisfying. The serene apotheosis that concludes the vigorous final movement is a high point of the work.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

2 from the radio this weekend:

*George Enesco: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1 in A, Op. 11*
Angele Dubeau, La Pieta

*Carl Stamitz: Flute Concerto in G*
James Galway, Andre Prieur, New Irish Chamber Orchestra

Both pieces are excellent and worth checking out.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19, D 958*
Alfred Brendel, recommended by Weston

This was quite good, especially the outer movements.

*Tchaikovsky: Marche Slav*
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Heck148

This is one of the most exciting ~10 minute stretches of classical music out there, and this version is fantastic!


----------



## Oskaar

Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2

Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg









Stenhammar, Symphony 2 is a beautiful haunting work. Very atmospheric and romantic.. Like a journey through Scandinavian forests. Very well performing and good sound.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Coming up for air at last from a horrific work project and finding time to listen to music again - Haydn Piano Trios (Trio Wanderer):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Folder 7 from the 'Random Cello' mp3 turned out to be a classic. Love this account of Bach's Cello Suites.


----------



## Itullian

Up there with the greatest Brahms recordings.
Haitink's symphonies and serenades with the Concertgebouw.
With Arrau in the piano concertos and Szeryng in the violin and double concertos.
Also Hungarian Dances, Haydn Variations and the Academic Festival and Tragic overtures.
In fantastic Philips analog sound.
A great bargain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Violin and Saxophone Concertos*


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable, while doing mundane tasks*

folding laundry, and making the bed.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Quintet in A major for Clarinet and Strings, K. 581*









*Members of Vienna Octet
Cello - Nikolaus Hübner
Clarinet - Alfred Boskovsky
Viola - Günther Breitenbach
Violin - Philipp Matheis, Willi Boskovsky*

London LL 1167


----------



## eljr

CD 3


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable, great fun was had by all*

*Sir Thomas Beecham in Rehearsal*









*Rehearsal Sequences From "The Abduction From The Seraglio"
Bass Vocals - Gottlob Frick
Chorus - The Beecham Choral Society
Soprano Vocals - Lois Marshall
Tenor Vocals - Leopold Simoneau

B1a	Osmin's Aria - Act 3	
B1b	Osmin-Belmonte Duet - Act 1	
B1c	Osmin's Aria - Act 1	
B2a	Accompaniment To Chorus Of Janissaries Act 1	
B2b	Accompaniment To Constanze's Aria - Act 1	
B2c	Constanze's Recit. - Act 2	
B3	Finale Of Opera - "Nie Werd' Ich Deine Huld Verkennen"*

Promo LP. issued by High Fidelity magazine


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martin, In Terra Pax*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Hi Res FLAC....2nd spin(?):


----------



## Lisztian

Waldszenen, Kinderszenen, Piano Sonata No. 1









Etudes Op. 10 and 25.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Debussy: *La Mer
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Serge Koussevitzky, cond. 1942

CD #15 From:










HMV Japan product link:
Art of Serge Koussevitzky


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> Up there with the greatest Brahms recordings.
> Haitink's symphonies and serenades with the Concertgebouw.
> With Arrau in the piano concertos and Szeryng in the violin and double concertos.
> Also Hungarian Dances, Haydn Variations and the Academic Festival and Tragic overtures.
> In fantastic Philips analog sound.
> A great bargain.


No other recording of the first Serenade has, for me at least, ever captured my heart.
Not even the LSO/Kertesz with Tuckwell.


----------



## bharbeke

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*
Thomas Schippers, Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, London Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Sonata

This is a killer performance of the opera! This is right up there with Rossini's William Tell for me. Highlights:

"Il tuo dubbio e ormai certezza"
"T'allontana, sciagurato"/"Maledetto sia l'istante"
"Spargi d'amaro pianto"


----------



## Guest

Very impressive playing and great sound--goes to the top of my list!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

A new purchase. I was really impressed with this when we were compiling our Piano Trios list two years ago. It's been on my wish list since. I now own this cd. Bridge Piano Trios and Nine Miniatures for piano Trio. Lovely music. The first Trio is shorter and lighter, the second is a serious brooding piece. 









Another new purchase. Tippett Concerto for Orchestra and Triple Concerto for violin, viola and cello. Fantastic music. The first piece was recorded in 1964 and the Triple Concerto in digital in 1981. 









Vaughan Williams Phantasy Quintet, and Two Quartets









From Spotify. Ferguson Violin Sonata, Britten Suite for Violin and Piano, Walton Violin Sonata. Great music. Damn it, that's another cd I have to buy









Another new cd in my collection Tippett Symphonies 1&2. I really enjoyed this and will enjoy getting to know these symphonies and performance


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven, Britten: Violin Concertos. Janine Jansen/Paavo Jarvi. The Britten is great, she is well suited for it. I found the Beethoven a bit astringent in places but overall good.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Violin Concerto in C Major, VB 151

Uwe Grodd leading the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra -- Takako Nishizaki, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Michi Gaigg conducting; Mendelssohn: String Symphonies, Vol. 1

Julia Huber-Warzecha (violin), Lucas Schurig-Breuß (viola)

L'Orfeo Barockorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano) performing; JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba.


----------



## KenOC

My ears perked up when they played this on the radio just now: Bach's Partita No. 2, Martha Argerich. A wonderful performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 5.

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra .


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a wonderfull album called : Gentil Madonna - a vision of italian renaissannce, featuring big nname of italian renaissance and mostly obscur one for song genra and madrigals genra fan, i did it, superbe album.

:tiphat:


----------



## Lisztian

Book one today, books two and three tomorrow.


----------



## Merl

Folder 8 from the 'Random Cello' file and I'm still on very familiar ground with this rare and superb recording from Supraphon. I had this on LP and still have it on CD. Neumann and the Czechs lovingly accompany Sadio in a rare performance of the rarely recorded cello concerto in A Major that was taken out of the country (prior to orchestration) and was never seen again. Here it's beautifully realised by Neumann and Sadio. Love this one.


----------



## bravenewworld

Elgar, Symphony No. 2. Sir Colin Davies conducts.


----------



## sonance

Back from an enjoyable vacation. But I couldn't listen to music very often. Now catching up ...

Suites for Viola by Max Reger, Adolf Busch, Justus Weinreich
Roland Glassl, viola (audite)


----------



## Rogerx

Lars Vogt (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a while since I listened to anything by Robert Schumann, so I feel I owe him some attention. Part one this morning and afternoon.

_Papillons (Butterflies)_ - twelve pieces with introduction op.2 (1829-31)
_Davidsbündlertänze (Dances of the League of David)_ - eighteen pieces op.6 (1837):
_Carnaval_ - twenty one pieces op.9 (1834-35):










_Liederkreis (A Round of Songs)_ - cycle of nine songs op.24 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Dichterliebe (A Poet's Love)_ - cycle of sixteen songs op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Belsazar_ - ballad for voice and piano op.57 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):

Plus six other Heine settings from various cycles.










Symphony no.1 [Frühling (Spring)] in B-flat op.38 (1841): 
_Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ in E op.52 (1841):



String Quartets nos. 1-3 op.41 (1842):



Piano Concerto in A-minor op.54 (1841-45):


----------



## sonance

Keepsake of Modern Age. Works for viola and violoncello
- Otto Siegl: Duo-Sonate
- Rebecca Clarke: Lullaby and Grotesque
- Paul Hindemith: Duett
- Günter Raphael: Duo für Viola und Violoncello
- Witold Lutoslawski: Bukoliki
- Darius Milhaud: Sonatine pour alto et violoncelle
- Siegmund Schul: 2 Chassidische Tänze
Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Thomas Ruge, cello (neos)


----------



## Rogerx

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29, 33 & 40.


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Fingal" (Yesipov/Le Chant du monde)
Glinka - Waltz-Fantasia (Svetlanov/Regis)
Rubinstein - Piano Concerto #4 (Banowetz/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Biwa

Willem Tanke:

Meditations for a lent

Willem Tanke (F.B. Loret-Orgel, St. Willibrorduskerk, Berkel-Enschot)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This has been on my to-listen list for a while, finally getting around to it. Steven Isserlis, "The Cello in Wartime."


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Chailly conducting; Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

Grandissima Gravita

Johann Georg Pisendel: Sonata for Violin and harpsichord in C
Giuseppe Tartini: Sonata for Violin and continuo in A minor, Op. 2 No. 5
Francesco Maria Veracini: Sonata for violin and continuo in G minor, Op. 2 No. 5, Sonata accademica in D minor, Op. 2 No. 12
Antonio Vivaldi: Violin Sonata, Op. 2 No. 2 in A major, RV 31

Rachel Podger (violin)
Brecon Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble performing ; Krommer: Octets For Wind.


----------



## Guest

The recording of Martinu's Frescoes of Piere da Francesca turned out to be an unexpected gem in Kubelik's Icon Box










Conlon's recording is also very fine, but Kubelik is a bit more incisive.

Makes me wonder if I should contemplate the Kubelik DGG box.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Schumann: Kinderszenen, Waldszenen, Bunte Blätter. Haskil (membran)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29, 33 & 40.


Oh, Oh, Oh - How I wish UMG would put together a boxed set with all of the Orpheus CO DG recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms, Schumann: Sonata No. 3 in f, Papillons. Kempff (BBC)

Brahms: Lieder. Norman, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## chill782002

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 5

Sir Adrian Boult / London Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1969


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Symphony 3 / BPO / Karajan

Now moving to Beethoven Piano concerto 4 with Serkin / NBC / Toscanini


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable, the Budapest Quartet*

The Complete String Quartets of Beethoven

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 1 inF major, op. 18, no. 1
String Qoartet no. 2 in G major, op 18, no. 2*









*Budapest Quartet
Joseph Roisman
Jac Gorodetzky
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider *

Columbia SL-172

Black and silver 6-eye labels


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio

_Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Oskaar

Alkan: The Railway & other selected piano works

Laurent Martin (piano)









Alkan has some beautiful piano music, and really challenge the player. There are also a lot of good records with he's music.. But.. as often.. Some of the best is from Naxos. Maybe not the biggest idols out there, but there is a lot of talent, and Naxos knows where to find them. And sound an production is often superb.


----------



## Merl

Folder 9 from the 'Random Cello' folder was this really enjoyable recording (one I own too). However, the real star of the show wasn't Finzi's very good Cello Concerto but the gorgeous Eclogue for Piano and Strings, that followed it. A beautiful piece and one I really like a great deal. One of my favourite Naxos discs. Yippee! Last folder from this mp3 tomorrow. It will be sad to see it go. I've enjoyed the randomness of the different recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
*Henry Purcell*
London Baroque
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Iota

English Suite No.2

I'm very persuaded by Pogorelich's way with Bach, he seems to cut straight to the chase without any fuss, and I find the results spectacularly fine. There seems almost no limit to his facility. 
The playing seems at times almost emotionally detached but ironically I think I find his Bach more emotionally affecting than most. His playing of the Allemande for example can have me reaching for the anti lip quiver cream in an instant, and although most of my Bach is done in a state of hushed awe, gratitude, joy etc, it's hardly ever done tearily as can happen here (it doesn't happen at all with his playing of other composers). 
Anyway it's a great shame and mystery to me that he hasn't recorded more Bach. I'd love to hear the Partitas, Goldbergs or a WTC from him!

And while on Bach, how does he keep sounding like he composed it yesterday?!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Erwartung, Brettl-Lieder (Cabaret Songs). Norman, Met Opera Orch./ Levine (Philips)


----------



## Oskaar

Alkan: Le Festin d'Esope & Trois Morceaux

Vincenzo Maltempo (piano)









This is amazing! Piano has for long time been difficult for me to listen to.. There have been something with the ingeneering, and recording possibilities.
This album is a Firework.. Intensive, brilliant teknique... And Alkan music is fabulous. And Maltempo... I guess he will earn his place..


----------



## Alfacharger

Today, Walton and North...


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## bharbeke

*Holst: The Planets*
Dutoit, Montreal Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Minor Sixthist

This was a knockout performance, shining even in less celebrated movements like Saturn and Neptune. It ties with Previn/RPO for my favorite Planets.


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No.25 in C Major.V 503

Sir Colin Davis leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Jörg Faerber conducting; Krommer: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations.

Sabine Meyer/ Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet),

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn.


----------



## bravenewworld

Compilation CD:


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach:*Toccatas BWV 910-916
Zuzana Růžičková, Harpsichord 1965, 1973


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Kantorow conducting; Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Death and Transfiguration, Pierre Monteux conducting the San Francisco Symphony, 1960. Amazing. Monteux conducted the riotous premiere of Rite of Spring back in 1913!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Haydn: The Creation.

Edith Mathis (soprano), Catherine Denley (mezzo-soprano), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Merl

So, im finally on Folder 10 from the 'Random Cello' mp3. It's been an interesting week of (re)discovery. The good, the bad and the magnificent all in 7 days. Anyway, I was worried thst this final folder might sully the experience of the past week - that this final one may be a let-down. Well no fears of that as this one is excellent. Starker is one of my favourite cellists and plays beautifully throughout. However, the big surprise in the final folder was another folder titled 'Random Orchestral' created at the same time as the cello one!!! Yay! This should be even more interesting as there are no names on the folders (just numbers 001, 002 to 015) and no tags on the files. Hahaha.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part two this morning.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-sharp minor op.11 (1835):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor [_Concert sans orchestre_] op.14 (1835):



_Liederkreis (A Round of Songs)_ - cycle of twelve songs op.39 [Texts: Joseph Eichendorff] (1840):



Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46):



Piano Quintet in E-flat op. 44 (1842):
Piano Quartet in E flat op.47 (1842):
Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.63 (1847):

 ***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano) performing; Satie: The Four-Handed Piano.

Trois Morceaux En Forme De Poire / Parade - Version for four-handed piano/ La belle excentrique.


----------



## sonance

Benjamin Britten
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge - Lachrymae - Two Portraits - Simple Symphony
Jean-Paul Minali-Bella, arpegina*; European Camerata/Laurent Quénelle (fuga libera)

* "As imagined by the viola player Jean-Paul Minali-Bella, the _arpegina _was designed, as a unique piece, by the instrument-maker Bernard Sabatier. A new-born in the string family, the _arpegina _is a kind of 'large viola', dissymmetrical in form and with a hybrid tone-colour related to that of the cello, the viola da gamba and the viola, the name also referring to _arpeggione_, an instrument honoured by Schubert. The addition of a fifth string - a low E - enriches the four others with supplementary harmonic colours, producing a particularly bright and perky tone-colour and opening up new registers to explore. [...]" [text from booklet]

My only other recording of Britten's Lachrymae is by Philip Dukes (viola) on Naxos. Comparing both performances it's hard to tell which is better. I like the opening of the piece better with the arpegina, but prefer the viola in the finale with the quotation of Dowland's "Come, Heavy Sleep".










Now starting with Britten's Suites for solo violoncello, performed by Jean-Guihen Queyras (harmonia mundi).


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto (piano) /Barbara Hendricks soprano performing; Fauré songs.


----------



## bravenewworld

Handel: Ariodante.


----------



## Biwa

Franz Berwald: 
Septet in B flat major for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and double bass
Quartet in E flat major for piano, clarinet, horn and bassoon

Édouard Du Puy: 
Quintet in A minor for bassoon and strings

Donna Agrell, bassoon
Lorenzo Coppola, clarinet
Marc Destrubé & Franc Polman, violins
Yoshiko Morita, viola
Albert Brüggen, cello
Robert Franenberg, double bass
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano


----------



## Enthusiast

The cello and the piano concertos (I listened to this violin concerto a few days ago). It strikes me that these days few serious music lovers would be too phased to be confronted with any of these concertos. But even 10 or 15 years ago they seemed on the outer edges.


----------



## Vasks

_from North America_

*Morawetz - Overture to a Fairy Tale (Mayer/CBC)
Hamelin - Etude #6 (composer/Hyperion)
Hovhaness - Celestial Canticles (composer/Crystal)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #8 (Burleson/New World)
Chavez - Symphony #3 (Mata/Vox Cum Laude)*


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

sonance said:


> Benjamin Britten
> Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge - Lachrymae - Two Portraits - Simple Symphony
> Jean-Paul Minali-Bella, arpegina*; European Camerata/Laurent Quénelle (fuga libera)
> 
> My only other recording of Britten's Lachrymae is by Philip Dukes (viola) on Naxos. Comparing both performances it's hard to tell which is better. I like the opening of the piece better with the arpegina, but prefer the viola in the finale with the quotation of Dowland's "Come, Heavy Sleep".


@Sonance. You might want to listen to this recording of Lachrymae by Kashkashian/Davies. It's excellent and the Hindemith and Penderecki are too.


----------



## Enthusiast

A huge and sprawling piano concerto. Enjoyable, though: lots of good ideas in it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin plays Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor/Piano Sonata No. 60/Piano Sonata No. 53 /etc.


----------



## philoctetes

Book 5


----------



## Enthusiast

There were so few cello concertos *of note *until well into the 20th century - when suddenly they became very numerous. I feel this was mostly a part of the great legacy of Rostropovich. Just think - Shostakovich, Schnittke, Prokofiev, Ligeti, Lutoslawski, Dutilleux, Britten and many others, including these two. I think perhaps the Ligeti is the only one that we do not owe to Slava.


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in years and I won't be revisiting it again for some time, I don't think. Whilst the Violin Concerto was performed capably and I like it, I'm not a fan of the other 2 concertos. The Clarinet Concerto I found particularly painful (a piece I doubt I will ever return to again). Bought for 25p at a library sale, at the start of the Millenium, so no big outlay back then. One to remain in the rack for a long while.


----------



## JAS

Enthusiast said:


> The cello and the piano concertos (I listened to this violin concerto a few days ago). It strikes me that these days few serious music lovers would be too phased to be confronted with any of these concertos. But even 10 or 15 years ago they seemed on the outer edges.


I am thinking that this assumption requires a highly idiosyncratic definition of "serious music lovers" (or, perhaps of "few").


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ You may be among "the few". Don't get left behind!

Seriously, though, I do sense that many composers who were really out there 10 or 20 years ago are now not so shocking or hard for most. Of course it will never be everyone: I had a teacher at school who couldn't abide anything that came after Bach and Handel! Mind you, perhaps Ligeti was always there - Kubrick featured his music in his 2001 A Space Odyssey (which is partly a cinematic vehicle for classical music).


----------



## millionrainbows

Lizst, Transcendental Etudes, Cziffra. Say what you will about Liszt, that he was too showy, which translated in his time as being too "commercial," but his music is harmonically interesting, and represents a new way of thinking "outside the box" of diatonic academia. Root progressions by thirds, augmented and diminished seventh chords, cycles of progressions, weird harmonic effects created by the piano and its mechanical nature, and most of all, virtuosity. Liszt, being a solo keyboard player, and unlike most other instruments, able to accomplish anything harmonically, was a "small independent mobile unit" as Robert Fripp called it. This gave him freedom to be harmonically daring. Yet, this was only the early-mid eighteenth century, so the music still sounds "classical" and tonal, although the limits of tonality are being tested. Cziffra here is frightening in his intensity. He was said to be "better than Horowitz," and this is a good argument towards that claim.


----------



## JAS

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ You may be among "the few". Don't get left behind!
> 
> Seriously, though, I do sense that many composers who were really out there 10 or 20 years ago are now not so shocking or hard for most. Of course it will never be everyone: I had a teacher at school who couldn't abide anything that came after Bach and Handel! Mind you, perhaps Ligeti was always there - Kubrick featured his music in his 2001 A Space Odyssey (which is partly a cinematic vehicle for classical music).


I would like to see your scientific polls, with methodology (and not limited to TC posters). I am betting (figuratively speaking) that it is not few at all. (Kubrick included Ligeti precisely because it was "out there.")


----------



## Enthusiast

It was a lighthearted comment in a thread that is merely for a record of what we were listening to along with any thoughts that came to mind. I had a thought. I was not reporting on a research finding so much as an impression. If you have a different impression that is fine. I promise you I will post in a more appropriate thread in the unlikely even that I want to present some evidence for that impression so that we can debate it. But, for now, give me a break - this thread is for relaxing and I am extremely tired of constant unproductive discussions about how awful modern music is. 

You are probably right about Kubrick, though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wow! Krystian Zimerman practically leaves scorch-marks on the piano on the Totentanz! The energy is palpable...scary, loud, like thunder strikes...


----------



## millionrainbows

You've got to get this version of Barraque's piano sonata for the liner notes! Woodward worked very closely with Barraque, and he tells the whole story in here. A tragic figure, no doubt.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Saxophone 'Lumineux'. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 15*
.
Michelangeli live with an orchestra I've never heard of. It doesn't give a date, but it sounds at least like the '60s. The orchestra isn't particularly distinguished, but his take on this concerto is unique.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Anton Reicha*

*Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet in B-Flat Major*


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Double Concert in A minor for Violin and Cello, op 102*









*Isaac Stern
Leonard Rose

Bruno Walter
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York*

Recorded 29 December 1954


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann Henschel (hänssler)


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 1 and 7

Kubelik


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 15*
> .
> Michelangeli live with an orchestra I've never heard of. It doesn't give a date, but it sounds at least like the '60s. The orchestra isn't particularly distinguished, but his take on this concerto is unique.
> 
> View attachment 108880


I've got this set. The recordings are a bit rough to say the least but worth hearing for the pianist


----------



## Guest

Wow...what an amazing concert!






Daniil Trifonov, live in 2012. Timing below: 00:00 - Scriabin Piano Sonata no. 3, op. 23 19:08 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 51 no. 2 22:32 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 26 no. 2 23:51 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 20 no. 1 26:42 - Stravinsky-Agosti Three Dances from The Firebird 38:23 - Debussy Images, Book 1 52:31 - Chopin 12 Etudes, op. 25 encores 01:22:58 - Chopin 3 Etudes, op. 10 01:31:15 - Strauss-Trifonov Die Fledermaus Overture


----------



## Malx

D Smith said:


> @Sonance. You might want to listen to this recording of Lachrymae by Kashkashian/Davies. It's excellent and the Hindemith and Penderecki are too.


I endorse this recommendation an excellent disc!


----------



## Guest

No.1--wonderful playing and sound (for an old DG digital recording...)


----------



## Malx

JAS said:


> I would like to see your scientific polls, with methodology (and not limited to TC posters). I am betting (figuratively speaking) that it is not few at all. (Kubrick included Ligeti precisely because it was "out there.")


Yawn! do you have to pollute every thread with your lack of acceptance that some others can hold a differing view of music than your own.
Normally I refrain from comment but it's getting tough listening to this particular record that seems to be stuck in one groove.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, WTC Book I Preludes & Fugues Nos 13 - 24. - Peter Hill.


----------



## Malx

After listening to Bach I find most things work fine. It may well be an indication of how fresh & modern Bach sometimes can appear (as a previous poster commented earlier) that I find the following piece does not clash:

Birtwistle, The Triumph of Time - BBC SO, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## bharbeke

*Verdi: Aida*
Karajan, VPO, Bergonzi, etc., recommended by Sonata

I totally struck out with my first try at this opera. Thankfully, this version from Karajan was much better than the other one. This one is an easy listen with some great moments sprinkled through its four acts.


----------



## Malx

A work that is growing to be a well liked piece that on the first couple of outings I didn't think too much of:

Giya Kancheli, Styx - Yuri Bashmet, St Petersburg Chamber Choir, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

[IM-------------------------------


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Jungle Book. Rheinland-Pfalz Pgil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Anton Reicha*

*The Complete Chamber Music for Clarinet*


----------



## Flavius

Art of the shakuhachi vol.1. Kifu Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite/ Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - Suite.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Alessio Bax (piano) performing; Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## haydnguy

*Copland* 1900-1990

CD Title: The Populist

1. Billy The Kid
2. Appalachian Spring
3. Rodeo

San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas, Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma performing: Bach Cello suites.


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Haydn Variations
Handel Variations
Variations in D minor (arr. for organ)

Christoph Schoener (organs of St. Michaelis-Kirche, Hamburg)

Just found my new favorite recording of these works. Magnificent! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras (complete) - Nashville Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part three this morning and early afternoon.

_(13) Symphonische Etüden_ op.13 (1834):
_(13) Kinderszenen (Scenes From Childhood)_ op.15 (1838):
_Kreisleriana_ - eight pieces op.16 (1838):



_Fünf Lieder_ op.40 [Texts: Hans Christian Andersen/Claude Charles Fauriel] (1840):
_Frauen-Liebe und Leben (A Woman's Love and Life)_ - cycle of eight songs op.42 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840):










Symphony no.3 in E flat [_Rhenish_] op.97 (1850):



Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):
Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.105 (1851):


----------



## Rogerx

Lars Vogt (piano/conductor) performing; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 5

Royal Northern Sinfonia.


----------



## deprofundis

*Dear ladie's & gentelmens, i have the honor to present you the quintessecial album of ars subtilior, i finally received it by mail, mint condition(wow) Gothic voices- ensemble, song's of Solage & Machaut the unknow lover, what an incredible cd, whit almost if not all of solage output, done in the state of the art.

If your heavily into medieval music, you should pick this up if you can will there still fews copy left, i know i know they dont give it away, but as explain by a seller this is a very in demand title, rare, out of print.I got it for 45 canadian$, now it's about 60 u$ everywhere, this album is a holy graal for me a hudge finding, im in love.
*

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rachmaninov : Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40/ Bach, J S: Partita for Violin Solo No. 3 in E Major, BWV 1006 - Arr. for Piano by Rachmaninov

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108898
> 
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma performing: Bach Cello suites.


I really enjoy this!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I really enjoy this!


Me too, only the second spinning but I think it's his best recording.


----------



## Merl

So, I opened the newly discovered 'Random Orchestral' file and it contains 15 folders. So the contents of folder 001 are now playing. We'll it's Beethoven..... It's the Pastoral...... And it's..... Oh..... No tags for artist!!! Lol. I'll be back in a minute. Its a very laid-back, warm reading. Feel as if I should know it. Back in a minute. Need to look at the jpeg cover shot on my laptop.

Edit: told you I should have got it. It's Ashkenazy's lovely, warm, romantic Pastoral. One of the first non-Karajan Beethoven recordings I got. Nice to hear it again. I have this and his 5&7 on CD.


----------



## Marinera

A tea break. Listening to Corelli variations and preludes


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud performing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Me too, only the second spinning but I think it's his best recording.


I agree.

--------


----------



## sonance

D Smith said:


> @Sonance. You might want to listen to this recording of Lachrymae by Kashkashian/Davies. It's excellent and the Hindemith and Penderecki are too.


D. Smith (and Malx):

Thanks for the recommendation. I have some other discs with Kashkashian - for example Bartok/Eötvös/Kurtag; Brahms; Asturiana (Songs from Spain and Argentina); Neharot (Mansurian, Komitas and others); Kancheli (Vom Winde beweint) - and can easily imagine that Kashkashian gives a wonderful performance. 
I've put the "Lachrymae" on my wish list (used though - being now retired means I have to slow down on buying ...).

Listening now: 
Benjamin Britten: Violin Concerto, performed by Frank Peter Zimmermann; Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Manfred Honeck (sony)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some cheerful Paganini for guitar and violin on a rainy day stuck in my work cubicle:


----------



## Rogerx

Vienna Piano Trio performing; Schubert: Piano trios vol No.2


----------



## philoctetes

Never cared much for Gieseking's dull-sounding recordings but these latest remasters open up the sound a lot...


----------



## Andolink

A new acquisition and a very impressive one after listening to track one. The descriptor "hallucinatory" comes to mind:


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part four tonight.

Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1833-35 - finale replaced in 1838):
_Fantasie_ in C op.17 (1836 - rev. 1839):
_Arabeske_ in C op.18 (1839):



Fifteen songs taken from various cycles (1840-51):










Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.120 (1841 - rev. 1851):
_Overture: Julius Caesar_ op.128 (1851):



_Adagio and Allegro_ for horn and piano op.70 - version for cello and piano (1849):
_Drei Fantasiestücke (Three Fantasy Pieces)_ for clarinet and piano op.73 - version for cello and piano (1849):
_Fünf Stücke im Volkston (Five Pieces in Folk Style)_ for cello and piano op.102 (1849): 
Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):


----------



## eljr




----------



## DavidA

Brahms and Oistrakh


----------



## Merl

Folder 002 from the 'Random Orchestral' and this time it's properly tagged. Tchaikovsky 2nd Symphony. Karajan does a great job on the first 3 symphonies for me and this is probably the best of all 3. Another one I already own so I'm wondering if I've ripped these ones. The tagging tells me no, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is my first listen to Boulez's take on the 9th, and so far, it seems to be missing a sense of, I don't know, magic. Maybe I'll get used to it with time.


----------



## Oskaar

Alwyn: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Peter Donohoe (piano)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, James Judd









Alwyn is a remarkable Composer. Probably most known for his film music, but made very good music, in a broad range.. from small songs, to impressive Orchestral Works.

Many Composers in his time (born 1905) was more modern. Alwyn is more late Romantic.

Beautiful recording and performances.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Leonhardt, 1969)


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only heard of this composer a few days ago! Apparently he was a central composer in the early 20th century, especially in opera. Since I'm seldom in the mood for opera, here are some orchestral music from his operas. The man is Franz Schreker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 12 and 32*

This is from 1981 and 1990.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Only heard of this composer a few days ago! Apparently he was a central composer in the early 20th century, especially in opera. Since I'm seldom in the mood for opera, here are some orchestral music from his operas. The man is Franz Schreker.


So far, I like everything I've heard from this composer. I've been neglecting his music. I'll have to dig around in my CD stack and blow off some dust.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute.....Will Todd......disc 2, "Ode to a Nightingale":










and "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to:


----------



## Oskaar

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths









3 beautiful Harp Concertos, from Wiener-classical periode.

Johann Wilhelm Hertel was unknown to me until recently, but these Concertos really gives piece in mind. Brilliant sound, that shows how far audio recording have become. Issued 2017.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
Karajan, Philharmonia, Orchestra, recommended by MattB

This was a good performance of the symphony. MattB, I've tried 1, 6, and 9 from this set. Are there any of the other six that stand out as exceptional?


----------



## Itullian

I love exploring a new Beethoven piano sonatas cycle.
And this is a very good one!


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.44 in E Minor

Dennis Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

Slowly working my way through a Mahler cycle that for a long time, I didn't pay all that much attention to. Not because I didn't know about it, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Better late than never.

I have found, so far, that Kubelik's Mahler is rustic, slightly detached, raucous, and, dare I say, warm. The BRSO at this stage in history has a little bit of a seat of its pants quality, sounding to me nothing like the rich-sounding ensemble they are today. There's a rough and tumble spirit, like Mahler was new music at this point in time and they're excited to tear into it. I haven't taken in enough to have a firm opinion on it symphony by symphony, but I'm definitely intrigued. More to follow as I explore the cycle fully.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano) performing; Schubert - Works for violin & piano.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Oskaar said:


> Alwyn: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Peter Donohoe (piano)
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, James Judd
> 
> View attachment 108922
> 
> 
> Alwyn is a remarkable Composer. Probably most known for his film music, but made very good music, in a broad range.. from small songs, to impressive Orchestral Works.
> 
> Many Composers in his time (born 1905) was more modern. Alwyn is more late Romantic.
> 
> Beautiful recording and performances.


Indeed, I love those concertos too. Do you know his _Lyra Angelica_? It's something so ravishing that is beyond words.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano/conductor) performing; Ferdinand Hiller : Piano concertos

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Oskaar

MusicSybarite said:


> Indeed, I love those concertos too. Do you know his _Lyra Angelica_? It's something so ravishing that is beyond words.


Yes I know it.. I have not listened to it, since last time I had a classical click, though. Must find it soon.


----------



## Jacck

I was revisiting a couple of favorites after several months of not hearing them. After exploring baroque and modern music, this music sounds almost casual, but I can appreciate it more than before. The Mahler is simply fantastic, as is the Asrael symphony.

*Mahler - Symphony 8 (Solti)
Glazunov - Symphony 5
Schubert - Great Symphony
Suk - Azrael Symphony*


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 4 / Trifonov


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 4 / Trifonov


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of Robert Schumann's works this morning and early afternoon.

_Humoresque_ in B-flat op.20 (1839):
_(4) Nachtstücke (Night Pieces)_ op.23 (1839):
_Drei Romanzen_ op.28 (1839):
_(9) Waldszenen (Forest Scenes)_ op.82 (1848-49):
_Novelette_ in B-minor from _Bunte Blätter (Coloured Leaves)_ op.99 (bet. 1836 and 1849):



_Vier Husarenlieder (Four Hussars Songs)_ op.117 [Texts: Nikolaus Lenau] (1851):

plus seventeen other songs from various cycles (1840-52):



Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):
_Intermezzo_ - second movement from the 'F-A-E' sonata, in collaboration with Johannes Brahms and Albert Dietrich WoO2/WoO22 (1853):



_Requiem for Mignon_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.98b [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1849):
_Mass_ in C-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.147 (1852):



Violin Concerto in D-minor WoO1/WoO23 (1853):


----------



## Rogerx

Jörg Faerber conducting; Quantz: 4 Concertos

James Galway (flute), Ursula Deutschler (harpsichord), Eduardo Vassallo (cello)

Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn.


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> Rachmaninov Piano concerto 4 / Trifonov





DavidA said:


> Rachmaninov Piano concerto 4 / Trifonov


Both videos not working .


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: chamber music


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas .


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Sakari Oramo conducting; Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2.


o

do you enjoy this as much as I do? :tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is my second listen to Boulez's 9th, and it's still not ringing my chimes, like they're playing all the right notes, but something is missing.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> o
> 
> do you enjoy this as much as I do? :tiphat:


I saw your it in your blog so I decided it was time for another spin, very good indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi concucting; Saint-Saëns: Orchestral Works ; Samson et Dalila/Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31/Phaéton, Op. 39/ Danse macabre, Op. 40/ La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50/ Spartacus etc.

Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

Antonio Vivaldi:

L'Estro Armonico

Rachel Podger, violin
Brecon Baroque


----------



## Guest

Martinu, Double Concerto for strings, piano and timpani. Two recordings, Kubelik and Conlon



















The Kubelik is a recording from the early 1950's in mono, which makes it hard to distinguish the voices in the complex texture of this work, so Conlon has a big advantage there.

Generally in Martinu's neo-baroque style, I'd say. The middle movement was the most striking at initial listen. It alternates between intense many-voice string harmonies and much more spare piano solo passages. Definitely merits some repeated listening. (I also have a Behovlavek recording somewhere.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Chaconne; Italian Concerto in F. Scarlatti, Seven Sonatas*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Sonata

*The Liszt Collection*
_*Tone Poems & The Legend of Saint Elizabeth*_

Liszt is a composer who tends to run hot and cold with me. However, these recent sets of works that I've been listening to lately are really appealing to me. I actually plan to have a themed month coming up near the end of 2018 or 2019 where I really dig in deep and focus my listening to tone poems, including Liszt, R. Strauss, Dvorak, Sibelius, etc


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

This recording recreates Scriabin's final recital, given just 12 days before his death. He was at the height of his compositional and performing powers. Very interesting liner notes. Harmonically advanced in the later opus numbers. "Virtuosos only" need apply. Like Chopin on mushrooms.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3. de Waart/ Chorzempa/Rotterdam. My favourite recording of this.


----------



## Itullian

These are 1992 digital recordings.


----------



## Marinera

Gershwin - Piano Works


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Current listening:










"Concerto for Violin and Orchestra"
"Honor Song for Sitting Bull"
"Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra"

A great recording of really good music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 111*

This is technically perfect, but it doesn't seem to go as deep as I would like.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Arpeggione Sonata D. 821

Robert Schumann
Fünf Stücke im Volkston

Claude Debussy
Sonata for Cello and Piano*









*Mstislav Rostropovich 
Benjamin Britten *


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky performing; Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 and 4 Impromptus, D935


----------



## sonance

Leo Ornstein: Piano Works
Marc-André Hamelin (hyperion)


----------



## jim prideaux

anyone else got posts going missing....as far as I can tell I even got acknowledgement from esteemed 'colleague' Merl and then the whole lot 'blew up'....so anyway.

Bakels and the Malaysian Orchestra he led/leads performing Kalinnikovs two symphonies.

Dvorak's 3rd (Saturday Symphony)-Chung and the VPO-followed by the 7th.

as autumn clearly arrives-return to Russian music today, probably Glazunov.

revisited the marvellous Naxos recording of Myaskovsky's 24th and 25th Symphonies last night and earlier this morning.

(Merl.....if you did not get my earlier prompt can you check your inbox -my technical ineptitude is not dissimilar to Mahrez' ability with penalties!)


----------



## Rogerx

jim prideaux said:


> anyone else got posts going missing....as far as I can tell I even got acknowledgement from esteemed 'colleague' Merl and then the whole lot 'blew up'....so anyway.
> 
> Bakels and the Malaysian Orchestra he led/leads performing Kalinnikovs two symphonies.
> 
> Dvorak's 3rd (Saturday Symphony)-Chung and the VPO-followed by the 7th.
> 
> as autumn clearly arrives-return to Russian music today, probably Glazunov.
> 
> revisited the marvellous Naxos recording of Myaskovsky's 24th and 25th Symphonies last night and earlier this morning.
> 
> (Merl.....if you did not get my earlier prompt can you check your inbox -my technical ineptitude is not dissimilar to Mahrez' ability with penalties!)


Yep, all gone from this day.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> Yep, all gone from this day.


good to know it is not just me!

Myaskovsky-17th and 21st Symphonies

Svetlanov and the Russian Fed. Academic S.O.

had forgotten about the emotional impact of the superb 2nd movement-marked Lento assai-andantino it is a reminder of Myaskovsky's remarkable gift with 'slow movements'-the 27th features a similar movement which can also leave one in a.....well have a listen!


----------



## sonance

Leo Ornstein: Piano Quintet; String Quartet no. 3
Lydian String Quartet; Janice Weber, piano (new world records)


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Late Piano Music (Grimaud)
Ravel: Orchestral Music (Dutoit; 4-disk set)
Rachmaninov: Piano Music (Richter; Demidenko; Ashkenazy)


----------



## Joe B

I tried to post this earlier, but TC's server still acting up from yesterday.

I started the morning out listening to Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" from this 2L Hi Res FLAC file:









This is not only the best recording of this work I've ever heard, it is perhaps the single best recording of anything I have ever heard. This recording is sonic perfection!

I've moved on to a recent acquisition from earlier in the week....1st spin:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I tried to post this earlier, but TC's server still acting up from yesterday.
> 
> I started the morning out listening to Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" from this 2L Hi Res FLAC file:
> 
> View attachment 108968
> 
> 
> This is not only the best recording of this work I've ever heard, it is perhaps the single best recording of anything I have ever heard. This recording is sonic perfection!


You had to go and tell me all about it, good grief!!!!!:devil:


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> You had to go and tell me all about it, good grief!!!!!:devil:


HEY, IT WORKS BOTH WAYS YOU KNOW.....YOU HAD TO POST










AND NOW I'M PUTTING TOGETHER ANOTHER ORDER!!!:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valtentin Alkan - part one of two.

_Trois grandes études_ op.76 (1839):










_25 Préludes dans tous les tons majeurs et mineurs_ op.31 (1847):










_Grand duo concertant_ in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (1842):
Piano Trio in G minor op.30 (1841):



_12 études dans tous les tons majeurs (1848)_ op.35 (1848):


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> HEY, IT WORKS BOTH WAYS YOU KNOW.....YOU HAD TO POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW I'M PUTTING TOGETHER ANOTHER ORDER!!!:lol:


When I was a kid I had a close friend, "Cliff," Clifford Ellingham, who I always got in trouble with too.


----------



## Rogerx

Istvan Kertesz conducting; Dvořák : Symphony no 3.
London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> When I was a kid I had a close friend, "Cliff," Clifford Ellingham, who I always got in trouble with too.


Don't worry, if/when my wife freaks about more 5" boxes in the mail, I won't blame you.


----------



## Vasks

_reservedly Richard_

*Strauss - Overture to "Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme" (Leinsdorf/ASV)
Strauss - Cello Sonata (Schiefen/Arte Nova)
Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel (Ashkenazy/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman (violin & conductor) performing; Elgar & Vaughan Williams

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Some music from Poland
> 
> Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti 1&2. Fantastic sound and performance. What I really like is the orchestration, so colourful and all the instruments shine when they need to. The violin is so well balanced and integrated into the performance. The start of the first Concerto must be just about the best start to any piece of music, just magical


I purchased this after reading @senza sordino's post on this release. This is my first spin of this disc. The "Concert Overture" is excellent, and I must admit I think the performance and captured sound on the violin concertos surpasses the Chandos release I have of this with Tasmine Little and Edward Gardner.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Sonata for Violin and Piano, op. 147a
Yuri Bashmet, violin
Mikhail Muntian, piano



> When I reviewed Shlomo Mintz's outstanding disc of the Shostakovich Violin and Viola Sonatas last November I suspected Bashmet would soon be on the scene. Here he now is, and his playing does not disappoint. It has that combination of rhythmic suppleness, physical agility and, where required, an open-throated tonal plangency, that has helped him to live up to the most extravagant encomia. And I cannot imagine anyone listening unmoved to the protesting cadenza in Shostakovich's finale (8'34''-10'12'', fig. 73-4 in the score) or to the passages a little later which seem to approach the threshold of the unknown. This is music which charts out a region beyond heart-break, and Bashmet guides us there with unerring precision.- Gramophone


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works*

Nashville's art museum has an exhibition centered in Belle Epoch Paris, so I'm in a Satie mood. He was a second pianist at the Chat Noir, but still, nobody understood why I took a picture of myself beside the Chat Noir poster.


----------



## Joe B

I'm going to go to Milan right now to see Jonas Kaufmann at La Scala. This should bring back memories. I sang at La Scala in 1971; center stage. Of course I was on a tour, so I walked out to center stage and sang out one note so I would be able to say I did it some day in the future. And yes, today is that day!


----------



## SixFootScowl

A library loan. Pretty good too. Really haven't delved into this kind of music before.


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I'm going to go to Milan right now to see Jonas Kaufmann at La Scala. This should bring back memories. I sang at La Scala in 1971; center stage. Of course I was on a tour, so I walked out to center stage and sang out one note so I would be able to say I did it some day in the future. And yes, today is that day!


???????.....................


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
SWRSO Baden-Baden
Jascha Horenstein, cond. 1957

*CD #22 FROM:










*


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 (Bohm)












> Boehm's 1971 version of the Pastoral is as fine as any, a beautiful, unforced reading, one of the best-played and (in it's day) one of the best-recorded. It still sounds fresh in its current reissue in DG's 'Originals' series with a Schubert coupling." - Penguin Guide to Classical Music - 2008 Edition


Take this for what it's worth, as I'm in an emotionally raw state at the moment. But I put this on as I was walking my dogs just now. And at one point in the slow movement, I looked up at the sun with the cold autumn air on my face and...

I don't know if there's a God and, if there is, if It speaks to people through music. But if there is and It does, I have to imagine that's what it feels like.

Or, if you prefer, you know that moment in _The Shawshank Redemption_ when Andy Dufresne is playing Mozart over the PA system and the convicts in the yard all stop and listen - rapt in the sudden vision of a purer, more beautiful world than their own? Like that.

I guess this furnishes a recommendation of the performance? Though I suppose Beethoven deserves most of the credit.


----------



## Andolink

These are as close to Heaven as I, atheist that I am, will ever get- -

*L. van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata in A major, Op. 101_ & _Piano Sonata in E major, Op. 109_


----------



## jim prideaux

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 (Bohm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this for what it's worth, as I'm in an emotionally raw state at the moment. But I put this on as I was walking my dogs just now. And at one point in the slow movement, I looked up at the sun with the cold autumn air on my face and...
> 
> I don't know if there's a God and, if there is, if It speaks to people through music. But if there is and It does, I have to imagine that's what it feels like.
> 
> Or, if you prefer, you know that moment in _The Shawshank Redemption_ when Andy Dufresne is playing Mozart over the PA system and the convicts in the yard all stop and listen - rapt in the sudden vision of a purer, more beautiful world than their own? Like that.
> 
> I guess this furnishes a recommendation of the performance? Though I suppose Beethoven deserves most of the credit.


Yes..you are right in that Beethoven deserves the credit for actually composing the symphony and then Bohm and the VPO for such an impressive performance but you must take the credit for expressing something I (and I suspect a significant numberof other members) have experienced....nice one!


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> I purchased this after reading @senza sordino's post on this release. This is my first spin of this disc. The "Concert Overture" is excellent, and I must admit I think the performance and captured sound on the violin concertos surpasses the Chandos release I have of this with Tasmine Little and Edward Gardner.


I'm glad you like the Mordkovitch recording of the Szymanowski Concerti. I too have the Tasmin Little recording and while I'm a big fan of Little, I think the former Mordkovitch recording surpasses the Little, especially the orchestra. Sometimes I find the orchestra that accompanies a soloist is merely phoning in their part rather than being an integral part. In a romantic era concerto there usually should be a battle of soloist and orchestra with soloist winning, the orchestra shouldn't just be the back up band. And that's what I get in the Mordkovitch recording, it's a really incisive interpretation of soloist vs. orchestra. Mordkovitch and the BBC Phil are on form.

The Tasmin Little performance is okay, but not quite all in. Though the album does include the Karłowicz, a very nice concerto.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> I'm going to go to Milan right now to see Jonas Kaufmann at La Scala. This should bring back memories. I sang at La Scala in 1971; center stage. Of course I was on a tour, so I walked out to center stage and sang out one note so I would be able to say I did it some day in the future. And yes, today is that day!


Well, concert's over. Luckily the living room wasn't too far to go for something like this. Production qualities of this blu-ray were excellent. Sound and picture as good as it gets, and the performance of Kaufmann and the Filarmonica Della Scala were great.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie: Dapheneo, Sylvie, Ludions*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Recently I've stopped listening to the radio in the morning as I get ready for work. Instead of the traffic report, weather, sports, interviews and tweets from south of the border, I've been listening to music. And I don't know if you've noticed, I've been sneaking in more vocal music.

Nanino, Allegri, Frescobaldi, Ugolini, Gabrieli









Corelli Violin Sonatas 1-12. Very nice recording, the accompanying instruments vary to keep it all from sounding the same, the 12th The Folia really rocks. I have all the sheet music for these, I really should start learning them.









Vivaldi for lute and mandolin. Music to make you feel good. 









Monteverdi 1610 Vespers. From Spotify. I really like this music, perhaps I'll invest in my own cd in the future. My second or third listening to this music, my first listen to this recording. Beautiful.









Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances. Trittico Botticelliano. A new purchase from Amazon. I bought some other items for work and home and slipped in this purchase, it was a cheap addition. Very nice, though I admit the cover image was a big reason I bought this. I'm glad I did buy this for the music, it's very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

Usually this is sung without much emotion, but Ms. Hannifan inserts herself in subtle ways. De Leeuw offers symphathetic accompaniment. The orchestral part inserts a halo over the vocals which is usually missing in piano arrangements, but he manages to surround the voice with a cloud, maintaining interest by rising and falling in volume without becoming intrusive, even matching her breathing in his phrasing.


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphony No.8 'Unfinished', Symphony No.5 
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti 
London Records ‎- 414 371-1, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Netherlands, 1985.


----------



## KirbyH

Out of all the major labels currently active, I think Naxos is doing far and away the most important work:
















I rather like this issue of orchestral music by Alfred Bruneau, very convincingly played and conducted by Darrell Ang and the Barcelona Symphony. I hear a lot of Franck, d'Indy, and so on in this music, lush and colorfully orchestrated. It fits in well with the fascination I've developed over the last couple years with the post-Franck Romantics, and will definitely give it another listen soon.

At long last, another studio recording of Heliane. I've listened to the Mauceri/DSO recording many, many times, and am absolutely ENTHRALLED by this one. I'm in the midst of listening to Act II as I type this, and thus far have not been disappointed. It feels a little more intimate than the Mauceri job, and that's not bad thing - I appreciate the less grand approach, which in turn does nothing to detract from the quality of this music. It's all very well captured, and the Freiburg forces tear into this work with fervor. If you've never heard "Das Wunder der Heliane" before, this is a very good place to start.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: *Scythian Suite Op. 20
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, cond. 2014


----------



## Iota

Machaut, Messe de Nostre Dame - Graindelavoix

I heard a tiny live fragment of Graindelavoix singing the Messe de Nostre Dame on the radio the other day and felt compelled to track it down on the above disc, the whole of which is disorientatingly wondrous, practically a riot of vocal colour and polyphony.

It now joins the Marcel Peres Ensemble Organum recording atop an inner Mount Olympus here.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Dvorak: Symphony No. 3. Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic. Nice performance, but I've never gotten into Dvorak's early symphonies (heresy in some quarters I know). It has lots of nice moments but never gels.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: *String Quartets
No. 18 in A major Kv464
No. 19 in C major Kv465
No. 20 in D major Kv499
Pascal String Quartet 1952

*CD #13 FROM:*


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin; Ma mere l'Oye (ballet); Rapsodie espagnole

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 

Emanuel Ax, piano 
Cleveland String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Arrau really brings out the emotions in these works.


----------



## pmsummer

LE CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME
The Consort of Musicke
*Anhtony Rooley* - director
_
DECCA Eloquence_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Flavius

Ludford; Pygott: Missa Regnum mundi; Salve regina. Blue Heron/ Metcalfe (Blue Heron)

(From the Petyerhouse Partbooks, vol.2)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Gatti; conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Flavio Colusso conducting; Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento.


----------



## Rogerx

Hagen Quartett performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20.


----------



## Biwa

Nine Notes that Shook the World

John Adson: Grays Inn
John Dowland: My Lord Willoughby's Welcome Home
Cesare Negri: Brando di Cales 
Fabritio Caroso da Sermoneta: Passo e mezzo
Anon.: My Lady Carey's Dompe; Lady Wynkfield's Rownde
Handel: Rondeau dans Zaïde (arr. by Michel Blavet); Sonata in G Major
Bach: Andante (from BWV 1034)
James Oswald: The Thistle; The Laurel
Traditional: Dorrington Lads; Yeil, Yeil; A Wife of My Ain; Sitting in the Stern of a Boat; Thugamar Fein an Samradh Linn; The Road to Lisdoonvarna; The Star Above the Garter; Carnac
Adrian Le Roy: Passemeze
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier: Premier Suite in E minor
Pietro Locatelli: Minuetto and Variations
Robert Ballard: Branles de Village

Ronn McFarlane, lute
Mindy Rosenfeld, flute


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing; Beethoven: Piano Trios Nos. 5 & 7.


----------



## Taggart

Sublime. Superb Russian Bass singing.


----------



## Merl

Some of my posts have gone missing from days ago so apologies if it doesnt look like ive answered people. I did! Anyhoo, Folder 5 from the 'Random Orchestral' folder is playing now and it's Rachmaninov's 1st symphony by Ashkenazy. Nice!


----------



## joen_cph

Rogerx said:


> Flavio Colusso conducting; Mascagni: Messa di Gloria
> 
> Ensemble Seicentonovecento.


How´s that one?


----------



## Rogerx

joen_cph said:


> How´s that one?


I like it very much, voices could have been a bit better but for $6,00 shipped, one can't complain much.
It'on you tube, also, complete .


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Schubert: Winterreise D911


----------



## joen_cph

I like the collective work "Mass for Rossini" a lot & thought this could be a bit similar. 
Will check out, thanks.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

This is an interesting one, for two reasons.

First, it's an old AAD recording, analog (presumably mag tape) in recording and editing, then transfer to digital CD. Original recordings in late-1960s and mid-1970s. Despite all that, the sound quality is really good, especially in the 1967 recordings of the Op.101 Humoresques.

Second, those Humoresques. Although they are what Mrs Pat politely describes as "Parlour music" (we're not posh enough for "Salon music"...), hearing all eight of them together is a good reminder of how imaginative and stylistically diverse Dvorak was in his later works. The main work on this CD, his Piano Concerto, is a fine example of Late Romantic concerto writing, with a lot of Liszt influence. The Op.101 pieces are on here as a 'filler', but deserve more attention than they usually get.

That said, I can't hear the best known one, Op.101/7 in G-flat, without hearing the words set to it by the late Frank Muir:
"Gentlemen will please refrain
From using toilets whilst the train
Is standing stationary on the line..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Vespers for a New Dark Age by Missy Mazzoli. Second time, since I liked it the first. Still like it! Contemporary music for ordinary people


----------



## Oskaar

Russian Violin Concertos

Mark Lubotsky (violin)

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Arvo Volmer









Here are three beautiful Russian violin Concertos. I had heard only the Tchaikovsky one, but the other too are beautiful as well. Good performances. But not the best sound. Recorded in 1998..a lot has happened in sound ingeneering since then.


----------



## joen_cph

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 108986
> 
> 
> This is an interesting one, for two reasons.
> 
> First, it's an old AAD recording, analog (presumably mag tape) in recording and editing, then transfer to digital CD. Original recordings in late-1960s and mid-1970s. Despite all that, the sound quality is really good, especially in the 1967 recordings of the Op.101 Humoresques.
> 
> Second, those Humoresques. Although they are what Mrs Pat politely describes as "Parlour music" (we're not posh enough for "Salon music"...), hearing all eight of them together is a good reminder of how imaginative and stylistically diverse Dvorak was in his later works. The main work on this CD, his Piano Concerto, is a fine example of Late Romantic concerto writing, with a lot of Liszt influence. The Op.101 pieces are on here as a 'filler', but deserve more attention than they usually get.
> 
> That said, I can't hear the best known one, Op.101/7 in G-flat, without hearing the words set to it by the late Frank Muir:
> "Gentlemen will please refrain
> From using toilets whilst the train
> Is standing stationary on the line..."


One of my favourite recordings of the Concerto too.


----------



## Rogerx

Belcea Quartet performing; Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance/ String Quartet in D Major, K.499 (Hoffmeister)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Blue-Ray Audio


----------



## cougarjuno

*William Bolcom - Symphony no. 5; Violin Concerto; Fantasia Concertante
*


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Vespers for a New Dark Age by Missy Mazzoli. Second time, since I liked it the first. Still like it! Contemporary music for ordinary people


Just ordered it. Thanks!

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, O frohliche Stunden. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Emma Kirkby shines in this one; the spare accompaniment would expose the faults of a lesser voice, but she manages to fill the room.

Yesterday there was some chatter about Bohm's recording of the 6th, so I'm seeing what all the fuss was about.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Chagrin - Helter Skelter: A Comedy Overture (Pritchard/Lyrita)
Arnold - Brass Quintet (Philip Jones/Argo)
Britten - Les Illuminations (Pears/London)
Walton/Howarth - Spitfire Prelude & Fugue (Philip Jones/Argo)*


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: *Mass in B minor BWV232
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond. 2011

Recorded in the fabulous accoustic of the 
Jesus Christus Kirche Berlin
My favorite B minor Mass recording


----------



## eljr

DVD


----------



## Eramire156

*Mozart with my morning coffee,*

I don't listen to Mozart Symphonies very often, but mood struck me this morning

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Symphonies No.20, [50], [48], [51] and [52]*









*Sir Neville Marriner
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields*

Yes, I know there are only 41 Mozart symphonies, 48, 50,51 and 52 being opera overtures and finales.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mahler - Symphony No. 2 (Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra)












> The performance of Mahler's Second is also a revelation. Recalling perhaps most closely a superlative Mahler Second which Abbado gave with the Vienna Philharmonic in 1968 (and available occasionally on unofficial labels) it has a searing quality that is largely missing from the two performances he recorded for DG earlier in his career. It is not that Abbado has radically rethought the work - he eschews, for example, any of the changes introduced into the new Kaplan edition - it is rather that the flaws which mar his other recordings (notably a slackness of pace) are here almost entirely overwritten. What is notable about this latest performance is its tension - at times quite unyielding - and the enormous span over which Abbado is able to sustain it. Tempi are markedly different than earlier - the second movement moves with much more alacrity (some may find it too brisk) - and the power which he brings to the final movement is compressed and cumulative. In short, this is a supremely well balanced reading. This is also a performance that rages like a furnace - climaxes are constantly ignited by fire - and one that has natural and unforced spontaneity to it. So secure is the playing - and this is one of the best played performances of any Mahler symphony you will hear - that Abbado is able to concentrate on mastering the evolution of the symphony without having to focus on matters of ensemble. To paraphrase Albrecht Mayer again, this was a performance where both orchestra and conductor were unified in their conception of the work.
> 
> Some (most) performances on record benefit from a detailed dissection of how a conductor shapes each movement, but Abbado's Mahler Second is one of the rare examples of a performance that should be listened to, and written about, in its entirety rather than critically taken apart. This is a visionary performance that from the savagery of the opening movement's 'cellos and basses (and they are absolutely thrillingly played) to the power and apotheosis of the vast finale's closing pages has a single unbroken thread running through it. One could point out numerous individual instances - the 'humming' strings at Fig 5 in the first movement, the perfect glissandi at Fig 23 in the Ländler, the apocalyptic crescendo at Fig 50 in the third movement, the unhidden - and unabashed - terror at Fig 8 after the final movement's opening explosion - that separate this performance from others. However what one is constantly aware of throughout the trajectory of this reading is what Mahler himself thought when he heard the symphony: 'One is battered to the ground and then raised on angels' wings to the highest heights.' Both Abbado's soloists and chorus are equal partners in helping to achieve this.
> 
> The KKL concert hall in Lucerne - one of the most magnificent in the world - provides almost the ideal ambience in which to record this symphony and DG's recording is indeed full bodied and unrestricted. Climaxes are natural and focused. Depth of sound and transparency of texture are cleanly heard. They add bloom to performances that are second to none and make this one of the most remarkable discs of either work to acquire. - MusicWeb International


I've seen other reviews that were dismissive. I don't have a basis for comparison - having only heard the Kaplan, and that many years ago.

So all I can tell you is: This worked. It cohered and fixed my attention and brought home that incredible climax.


----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

Another new purchase and my first listen. I've heard these symphonies before but not this performance. Very enjoyable and a nice coupling. Franck Symphony in Dm (1888) and Roussel Symphony no 3 (1930), recorded in 1981 and since reissued. 









Franck and Fauré String Quartets. The Franck is quite a long piece, with some nice moments. The Fauré is half as long and more concise. The cover image is a painting by Pissarro, Sunset at Eragny (1890)









Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios. A new purchase last July, recorded late last year. Terrific, the opening and closing of the Roussel is sublime 









Magnard Piano Trio and Violin Sonata. Both are excellent, especially the violin sonata. It's a grand piece, long and full of many ideas. At 40 minutes that's one long violin sonata. The cover image is by Claude Monet.









Pierné and Fauré Piano Trios. The Pierné is another epic piece, twice as long as its companion on the disk. Very nice music and performance. The cover image is by Georges Seurat La Seine à la Grande Jatte (1887)









Impressionistic paintings and this music just seem like the perfect match.


----------



## Josquin13

My latest listening,

1. George Copeland--what a great, historic pianist, & new discovery for me (not to mention a friend of Claude Debussy's): https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Master...9536494&sr=1-1&keywords=george+copeland+pearl

2. Tamas Vasary--his DG Chopin recordings in a comprehensive box set. Excellent playing, especially of Chopin's 4 Impromptus (a benchmark recording, alongside Dubravka Tomsic's, in my view), and the 2 Piano Concertos. Vasary strikes me as an underrated pianist: https://www.amazon.com/Vasary-Plays...&qid=1539536646&sr=1-2&keywords=vasary+chopin

3. Arnold & Hugo De Lantins: Secular Works, performed by Le Mirror de Musique, led by Baptiste Romain. Excellent performances of rarely, if ever recorded music by two Franco Flemish composers of the late Medieval, early Renaissance periods, who were probably relatives: https://www.amazon.com/Lantins-Secu...TF8&qid=1539536748&sr=1-1&keywords=de+lantins

4. John Dunstable--performed by the Hilliard Ensemble. Dunstable was a late Medieval, early Renaissance English composer, mathematician, astrologer, & astromomer, who was highly influential on the composing style of the Burgundian composers, such as Guillaume Dufay and Gilles Binchois: https://www.amazon.com/Power-Dunsta...1539537042&sr=1-1&keywords=dunstable+hilliard. My copy is this issue: https://www.amazon.com/Dunstable-Mo..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=XAT1DV58FY3PXHM4SFPR

Dunstable's motet, "Veni sancte spiritus", is a favorite work of mine:






5. Josquin Desprez--with no new Josquin recordings out for some time (or on the horizon), I've found myself quite content to return to the Orlando Consort's excellent Archiv CD of Josquin's motets (on several occasions). From my experience, early music recordings don't get much better than this. Josquin's motet, "Inviolata, integra et casta es Maria" is one of my great favorites:






The entire album can be heard on You Tube, and is highly recommended: 




6. "Philippe de Vitry and the Ars Nova"--influential 14th century motets sung by the early Orlando Consort--before they signed with Archiv. Another remarkable Orlando Consort disc of music by one of the giants in music history:






The whole album can be heard on You Tube:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Giuliano Carmignola playing Felice Giardini (1716-1796). Album is called "Un Italiano a Londra", with violin concertos written 1771-72. Nice to hear something "new"


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 3, Symphonic Dances (Jansons); Vespers (Cleobury)
Enescu: Piano Suites; Piano Sonatas (Luiza Borac) 
Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You (Hannigan/Nelsons)


----------



## Merl

The Razumovsky from this set, before. Superbly played and recorded. Delightful.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Children's Corner*

A lot of Debussy pianists leave me cold, but for some reason Michelangeli makes Debussy interesting, maybe because he plays these pieces like he's playing the satirical pieces of Erik Satie: not full of clouds but direct and even at times astringent.


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass: Koyaanisqatsi (DVD audio 48 kHz). This sounds fantastic, as it is the remaster and is also in hi-rez Dolby Digital sound.

So what did we tell you? The bad weather is permanent.













Rock guitarist Robert Fripp (best known for his work with King Crimson) attended its Fifth Course, lasting ten months from October 1975.











​​


​


----------



## Malx

millionrainbows said:


> This recording recreates Scriabin's final recital, given just 12 days before his death. He was at the height of his compositional and performing powers. Very interesting liner notes. Harmonically advanced in the later opus numbers. "Virtuosos only" need apply. Like Chopin on mushrooms.


"Like Chopin on mushrooms" - Magical quote!


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*








Discs 2,3 and 11 from this 11 CD set.

Symphonies 2 - 4, Concerto for 2 pianos (3 hands) and a number of other works including Dances (Scottish, English and Cornish).

Whilst some of the more jokey pieces (such as A Grand, Grand Overture) fails to appeal strongly, there's plenty of entertaining music here. Maybe not profound or challenging, but good fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

I hadn't paid much attention to this particular recording, since I'm used to Rattle, Klemperer, and an old one by Eugene Ormandy from 1935. But on finally giving it a listen, I'm liking what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Woman, Viola & Crow by Frank Denyer. The title says it all  From an album called "Silenced Voices". It has some peaceful and evocative sounds.


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis, Symphony No 3 for Large Orchestra Op 33 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: The Diabelli Variations* 
*JS Beach: The Goldberg Variations* 
Igor Levit (Piano - Beethoven)


----------



## Fredx2098

Listening to Turangalîla-Symphonie while in the hospital. Could someone explain why some passionately hate this piece and love his other works like Quatuor pour la fin du temps? I'm a big fan of everything I've heard of his.


----------



## Eramire156

*"This was the first of Dvorak's symphonies to show the full exuberance of his genius"*

My old Penguin Guide, so describes the present work, for the Saturday symphony

*Antonin Dvorak 
Symphony no. 3*









*Jiri Belohlavek
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

Other posts earlier in the thread cajoled me into listening to this superb recording of one of my favourite symphonies - the Resurrection

If you indulge me for a moment or two - I love this symphony for a number of reasons. The least music based is that when my late mother discovered I was seriously developing an interest in classical music she had heard me mention the name of Mahler. She decided that a CD of Mahler's music would make a good Christmas gift - I was duly presented with the classic recording of the second symphony by the Philharmonia conducted by Klemperer, needless to say I was delighted, when asking how she had arrived at her selection from the record store, she said "I was going to get the first symphony but I guessed that a first attempt wouldn't be as good as a second" - a mothers logic! Keep in mind her sparse record collection was based around soundtracks to films (movies) she had liked, particularly the Sound of Music.
Sorry folks it probably sounds lame to you but today is the 20th anniversary of her passing - thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fredx2098 said:


> Listening to Turangalîla-Symphonie while in the hospital. Could someone explain why some passionately hate this piece and love his other works like Quatuor pour la fin du temps? I'm a big fan of everything I've heard of his.


Sorry to hear you are in the hospital. Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Sorry folks it probably sounds lame to you but today is the 20th anniversary of her passing - thanks for your indulgence.


Not lame at all but a sweet tribute to a loving mother.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Sorry to hear you are in the hospital. Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


Fredx2098 - sorry missed that in your post please allow me to second Manxfeeder's thoughts.


----------



## Guest

Back tot he Martinu Double Concerto for strings, piano and timpani.

This time tried the Hickox/London Sinfonietta recording I though might have a drier more up-front recording perspective, since it was recorded in Abbey Road Studio 1. I was hoping for a more intense representation of the counterpoint in the work. It didn't turn out that way.










I still find Conlon's recording on Erato to be the most satisfying


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonatas no.8 "Pathétique" and no. 32*









*Solomon *

RCA LM 1222

Was lucky enough to find this last weekend and for fifty cents no less, a few clicks here and there otherwise the record and sleeve are in great shape. As for the performance what can one say, it is Solomon after all, there is grace but also power in reserve when needed.


----------



## Joe B

I'd forgotten how lively these concertos were.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich - String Quintet, the Borodin Quartet w/Sviatoslav Richter. Wonderful.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109 - Igor Levit.









Beethoven, Piano Sonata No24 Op 101 - Grigory Sokolov.
Fine playing but a bit of noise from Sokolov in the quieter moments may be distracting for some.


----------



## Malx

After a progression from Mahler to Beethoven it seems only right to close this evenings listening with some Bach:

Partita No 3 - Virginia Black.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Brahms, Debussy, Shostakovich: Cello Sonatas. Sol Gabetta, Helene Grimaud. They give lively performances of the Debussy and Shostakovich. I prefer other recordings of the Brahms, but an enjoyable disc throughout.


----------



## haydnguy

Fredx2098 said:


> Listening to Turangalîla-Symphonie while in the hospital. Could someone explain why some passionately hate this piece and love his other works like Quatuor pour la fin du temps? I'm a big fan of everything I've heard of his.


I hope you are well soon. I enjoy reading yours posts. Unfortunately, I have never heard the piece you refer to.


----------



## haydnguy

*Rimsky-Korsakov* (1844-1908)

*********
Sheherazade - Berliner Philharmonic, Herbert Von Karajan

Capriccio espagnol - Berliner Philharmonic, Lorin Maazel

The Flight of the Bumblebee - Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Russian Easter Festival Overture - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

The Tale of Tsar Saltan: Suite - Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Symphony No. 2 "Antar" - (Goteborgs Symfoniker), Neeme Jarvi

The Golden Cockerel: Suite - Orchestra des Concerto Lamoureux, Igor Markevitch
********


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## geralmar

1988. Slightly "chilly" recording ambience. Although I own the CD I detest the flute and so can't judge the performances although I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ola Gjeilo's "Tundra" and "Song of the Universal":


----------



## KenOC

John Adams,_ Hoodoo Zephyr_. A nice synthesized minimalist work recalling great trains of the '30s. I see it's on YouTube:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Frode Fjellheim's "Dona nobis pacem" and Kim Arnesen's "Even When He is Silent":


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Mealor's "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Flippo63

Vaughan Williams Songs of Travel on Chandos


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Beermann conducting; Herzogenberg: Symphonies Nos.1 and 2

NDR Radiophilharmonie.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 (Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra)










The "semitone sharp" Philips version of the live March 1982 performance.



> This Shostakovich Eighth is one of the greatest exemplars of Mravinsky's art, not to mention a sensational performance of a work that often bogs down in dragging tempos and consequently comes across as merely miserable. This is nowhere more evident than in the fourth-movement passacaglia. After a crushing account of the Toccata, Mravinsky shows that it's possible to convey gravity without yielding to total stasis. The finale also moves at a lively basic tempo, which makes the emotionally exhausted conclusion all the more affecting. The (then) Leningrad Philharmonic plays sensationally, those grainy but hugely powerful strings effortlessly sustaining the opening movement's long, dark musical paragraphs-but then every section seems to have been in top form. Happily, the audience is very quiet, and the 1982 sonics are quite good considering their provenance. - Classics Today


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Howard Hanson's 2nd Symphony, "Romantic." Here in the popular performance by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony. Truly an American classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue (piano) performing; Schubert, Szymanowski.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) performing; Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Sonate de concert_ in E for cello and piano op.47 (1857):



_Deux petites pièces_ op.60 (1859): 
_Sonatine_ in A-minor op.61 (1861):










_Grande sonate - [Les quatre âges]_ op.33 (1848):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_ op.39 (1857):
_Toccatina_ in C-minor op.75 (1872):

plus various other pieces










Apologies for the low-res images - seems that's the best Amazon can do.


----------



## Rogerx

Lorin Maazel conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Agnes Baltsa (mezzo)

Damenchor der Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Sängerknaben.

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## DavidA

Smetna Ma Vlast

Kubelik


----------



## Malx

DavidA said:


> Smetna Ma Vlast
> 
> Kubelik


Which recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus a.k.a Wolfgang Schröder (violin), Michael Groß (cello), Chia Chou (piano) perfprming;

Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios Volume 1.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Mozart duets on vinyl to brighten a Monday morning, courtesy of Jorg Demus and Paul Badura-Skoda.


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> On the radio: Howard Hanson's 2nd Symphony, "Romantic." Truly an American classic.


It's also an Alien classic.


----------



## chill782002

Strauss - Tod und Verklärung

Richard Strauss / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded 1944


----------



## sonance

Earlier: 
Nikolai Korndorf: Complete Music for Cello
Alexander Ivashkin, cello; Anya Alexeyev, piano; Russian Philharmonic Orchestra of Moscow/Konstantin Krimets (toccata classics)










Now:
Cello works by Arne Deforce and Jonathan Harvey
- Harvey: Curve with Plateaux (for solo cello)
- Deforce: Limen (for solo cello)
- Harvey: Advaya (for solo cello, digital keyboard and electronics)
- Deforce: Riti (for cello solo)
Arne Deforce, cello; Yutaka Oya, keyboard; Jonathan Harvey & CRFMW [Centre de recherches et de formation musicales de Wallonie]*: electronics (megadisc)


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO performing the first two Beethoven Piano Concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - An Italian Night - Live from the Waldbühne Berlin.

"Under the stars."

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Belatedly for the Saturday Symphony, via spotify:

Dvorak Symphony No 3 from Jarvi & Belohlavek.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Haffner Serenade (Böhm/Berlin Philharmonic)

No doubt the Mozart composition I play most often. And in this repertoire, Böhm is my man.












> It is remarkable how well DG's 1972 recording for Böhm and the Berlin Philharmonic stands up in comparison with the modern versions. Full and firm, it suits the bluff but refined and detailed reading with its speeds broader than in rival versions. Exceptionally, Böhm observes the exposition repeat in the gallumphing 3/8 finale, though not in the first movement... [T]he Böhm makes a fair recommendation for those who favour what is now a rather old-fashioned approach, even though there is no fill-up. - Gramophone, 1988


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quintet in C. Emerson with Rostropovitch. A desert island disc for me.


----------



## D Smith

Fall has finally arrived on the East Coast, so it's time for The Four Seasons. This recording by Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque is outstanding. It really grabs your attention and makes you listen. Excellent playing throughout. Recommended.


----------



## DavidA

Malx said:


> Which recording?


Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations *(Two Versions)
Glenn Gould & Igor Levit (Piano)

I've had this piece in mind for a few days and have listened to the '50's Gould recording a number of times over the last few days. Today, I finally listened to Igor Levit's recording. An excellent recording indeed.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 70 and 71
*

Bela Drahos conducting.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Violin Sonatas BWV 1014-1018. Grumiaux, Jaccottet (Philips)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate
*

So far, this is my favorite of the orchestral versions of Socrate. The orchestra is nonobtrusive, and the instrumentation does not call attention to its music-hall nature.


----------



## eljr

Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major Op. 19


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Années De Pèlerinage (Berman)












> Slightly more warmth and detail emerges in DG's 20-bit remastering of Lazar Berman's 1977 recording of Liszt's Années de pèlerinage compared to the label's earlier CD edition. As a technician, Berman is extraordinary in terms of sheer evenness, control, and rhythmic panache, yet he always channels his considerable craft toward musical ends. It's a relief, for example, to hear octave passages in Orage, Vallée d'Obermann, and the Dante Sonata shaped in sentence-like phrases rather than banged out. In turn, the Tarantella's repeated notes sound like quicksilver pearls rather than pellets. Listeners attracted to Jorge Bolet's suave sobriety in the cycle's more lyrical, rhetorical selections also will respond to Berman's similar eloquence in the three Petrach Sonetti, Book One's opening and closing pieces (Chapelle de Guillaume Tell and Les Cloches de Genève), and Book Three's introspective, forward-looking Sursum corda and Sunt lacrymae rerum. Of course Berman won't displace my affection for Claudio Arrau's more soul-searching inflections in Les Jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este, Wilhelm Kempff's magically shaded Au bord d'une source, or the ravishing inner voices Vladimir Horowitz clarifies in the Petrarch Sonetto 104. Still, this set remains the reference Années de pèlerinage, and my hearty recommendation is clinched by DG's bargain-box price. [Classics Today - 8/24/2002]


----------



## Oskaar

Schubert: Piano Sonatas

'complete'

Malcolm Bilson (fortepiano)









Schubert's piano Sonatas is a great body of work. I have not listened to all of them, but I have started.

And I think this set is a good way to start. I find Bilson a very emotional pianist with a brilliant strength in every mood. I never get tired since it all seems so REAL. And the sound is good.

There may be some older heroes out there (Bilson is not young himself..) , with more famous interpretations, but for me, it is not necessarily bether. Sound is one thing. Another is today's competition. In the old days there where far less recording pianists, and I.. find them often a bit arrogant and sloppy. Not only pianists. I know I step on some toes, but that is me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Music*


----------



## Guest

Martinu, Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Bassoon, Violin, Cello and orchestra. Hickox and the London Sinfonietta. I am not aware of another recording of this piece. There is an earlier work by Martinu called Sinfonia Concertante but it is a different piece. This one was written in 1949, I believe.










It is a really amazing piece. It has the general organization of a Baroque Concerto Grosso, but reimagined in 20th century style. The usual baroque techniques are there, tutti vs concertante contrasts, melodic sequence, etc, but with a modern harmonic intensity. Really a wonderful work. I was impressed enough to cross post this to the "blown away" thread.


----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3*
Perlman, Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris, recommended by Tristan

Perlman and the orchestra deliver a spectacular performance of this concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oskaar said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonatas
> 
> 'complete'
> 
> Malcolm Bilson (fortepiano)
> 
> View attachment 109034
> 
> 
> And I think this set is a good way to start. I find Bilson a very emotional pianist with a brilliant strength in every mood. I never get tired since it all seems so REAL. And the sound is good.


Thanks for the heads-up. Bilson doesn't sound like he's playing a foretpiano, which is a good thing. And he_ is_ very emotional, many times sounding like he's attacking the pieces.

I've noticed the Amazon prices are all over the place: $8 for MP3, 13 for vinyl, and $196 for CD. That's quite a price spread.


----------



## Guest

ribonucleic said:


> Liszt - Années De Pèlerinage (Berman)


Is this really remastered? In my experience, those collectors boxes always contain whatever master the had on the shelf. Does it say explicitly in the packaging? (DG's website makes no mention of remastering of the recordings).

This is the back cover. No mention of remastering, Original Image Bit Processing, etc.










I have the original edition and would be interested in the re-issue if I knew for absolutely sure that it is a new master.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Gielen conducting the SWR SO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part one for this evening.

Piano Trio no.31 in G Hob. XV:32 (1792):
Piano Trio no.38 in D Hob. XV:24 (1795):
Piano Trio no.39 in G Hob. XV:25 (1795):
Piano Trio no.40 in F-sharp minor Hob. XV:26 (1795):
Piano Trio no.41 in E-flat minor Hob. XV:31 (1797):



Horn Concerto no.1 in D Hob. VIId:3 (1762):
Oboe Concerto in C Hob. VIIg:C1 (1790? - authorship doubted):
Trumpet Concerto in E flat Hob. VIIe:1 (1796):










Mass no.7 - _Missa brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo_ [_Kleine Orgelmesse_] in B-flat Hob. XXII:7 (c.1775): 
Mass no.10 - _Missa in tempore belli_ [_Paukenmesse_] in C Hob. XXII:9 (1796):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 2*

Recorded live in 1968. I'm not crazy about Chopin, but this is keeping my attention.


----------



## philoctetes

Testing the Nobsound tube pre-amp on harpsichord with nice clear results. Guess I need a tube upgrade now.


----------



## Malx

Genzmer, Concerto for Trumpet, Piano & Strings (1999) - Guy Touvron (trumpet), Margarita Hohenreider (piano), Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester, Jorg Faerber.

An attractive piece to start off this newly acquired box - the musical style of the piece is reminiscent of an earlier twentieth century composition.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No.95, 99 and 104 'London'*
Eugen Jochum & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

Des antiques aux démons - Piano Music by Ravel

Hélène Tysman (piano)









Ravel... So much eksitement in his piano works. And about sound.. There is not so long ago, I could not stand recorded piano, because of some distortion. Here there are no destortion at all.

Ravel piano works is dreamy, floating, dramatic, intense, sensitive.. and it is quickly changing...Light as a leaf, and hammering like... a hammer.. Hélène Tysman is tackling it all very well in my ears.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin......today's commute:


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

Always in the mood for Brahms, lately it has been his chamber music.

*Johannes Brahms 
Quintet no. 2 in G major, op. 111

Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Katims 
Milton Thomas
Paul Tortelier*









*Robert Schumann
Quintet in E flat major, op. 44

Issac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Thomas 
Paul Tortelier 
Dame Myra Hess*

Columbia ML 4711


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto
*

Vatican City, 1960.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> 2nd spin......today's commute:


Haven't heard this recording, but Mordkovitch has such a lovely tone.


----------



## ribonucleic

Scarlatti sonatas performed by Andreas Staier. He's my favorite interpreter of this music.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Vaughn Williams's "Dona Nobis Pacem":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Sid James

Orff: Carmina Burana & Highlights from Die Kluge
Ormandy & Sawallisch (alto)


----------



## Sid James

Dvorak: Piano Concerto
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
Sviatoslav Richter (EMI)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov (piano) performing; Franz Liszt.
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12/ Two Concert Studies, S145 / R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen/ Three Concert Studies, S144 / R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro, etc


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part two this morning and afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.3 in F Hob. XVIII:3 (1771):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G Hob. XVIII:4 (1770):
Piano Concerto no.9 in G Hob. XVIII:9 (1767 - authorship doubted)
Piano Concerto no.11 in D Hob. XVIII:11 (1779-80):



Piano Trio no.42 in E-flat Hob. XV:30 (1797):
Piano Trio no.43 in C Hob. XV:27 (1797):
Piano Trio no.44 in E Hob. XV:28 (1797):
Piano Trio no.45 in E-flat Hob. XV:29 (1797):










Mass no.9 - _Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida_ [_Heiligmesse_] in B-flat major Hob. XXII:10 (1796):
_Te Deum (for the Empress Marie Therese) _ Hob. XXIIIc:2 (c. 1799-1800):

plus five motets and two other shorter pieces


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Selditz (viola)

Trio Parnassus performing; Preussen: Piano Quartet in F minor, Op. 6/ Preussen: Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 3.


----------



## sonance

Earlier:
Marin Marais: Grand Ballet 
Paolo Pandolfo, viola da gamba; Guido Balestracci, viola da gamba; Thomas Boysen, theorbo, baroque guitar; Dolores Costoyas, baroque guitar, theorbo; Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord (glossa)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Now:
Dietrich Buxtehude: Sonatas op. 1
Manfredo Kraemer, violon; Juan Manuel Quintana, viole de gambe; Dane Roberts, violone; Dirk Börner, clavecin (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Walton: Belshazzar's Feast/ Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing.

Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 9

BRSO / Kubelik


----------



## pmsummer

THE NYMPHS OF THE RHINE, OP. 8, VOL.1
_Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## Vasks

_A piece and a LP recording that I always enjoy_


----------



## Rogerx

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)performing; Malipiero : Complete Piano Concertos.

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP. 8, VOL. 2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine: Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)performing; Malipiero : Complete Piano Concertos.
> 
> Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli


Interesting works. I made the mistake of trying to listen to too many of them in too short a time and burned out. Should revisit.


----------



## Guest

Still stuck on Martinu, revisiting the Double Concerto for strings, piano and timpani. Now that I am more familiar with the piece, I went back to Kubelik










It is a 1952 mono recording and didn't work well for me when I was exploring the work - not enough clarity to really hear the complexity. But now that I am familiar with the music the intensity of the performance, especially in the finale, is truly inspiring.

Also returned to Hickox. At first listen the recording perspective sounded a bit distant, especially compared with the other work the sinfonia concertante, on the same CD. But cranking the volume a bit, the sound blooms and reveals a very impressive performance. I still think Conlon is the best recording overall, but these two are also very satisfying to listen to.


----------



## bharbeke

*Sibelius: Symphonies 1 and 7*
Lorin Maazel, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Haydn67

Both symphonies sound very nice, and the 7th is my new favorite version.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Mozart in the fall...


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Symphony No 1 ("Spring")

Gennady Rozhdestvensky / Estonian SSR Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1978


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Première Année, Deuxième de Pèlerinage. Bolet (Decca)


----------



## millionrainbows

Michael Matthews: String Quartets. Harmonically spicy, not quite full-blown atonal. He's Canadian. "The idea of North" comes to mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part three this evening

Piano Sonata no.53 in E-minor Hob. XVI:34 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.54 in G Hob. XVI:40 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.55 in B-flat Hob. XVI:41 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.56 in D Hob. XVI:42 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.58 in F Hob. XVI:48 (1789):
_Andante with Variations_ [_Un piccolo divertimento_] in F-minor Hob. XVII:6 (1793):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ - oratorio version Hob. XX:2 [Text: Gottfried van Swieten, after biblical sources] (1786 - arr. 1796):










Mass no.11 - _Missa in Angustiis_ [_Nelson Mass_] in D Hob. XXII:11) (1798):


----------



## eljr

Excellent new release!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps *









*Ernest Ansermet
L'Orchestre de laSuisse Romande*

London LL 303


----------



## Atrahasis

Watching and listening

Ravel - Bolero. Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartok
String Quartets nos. 1, 2 and 4*









*Keller Quartet
András Keller
János Pilz 
Zoltán Gál
Ottó Kertész*


----------



## Itullian

From his earlier 70's Schubert set:
Wanderer fantasy
6 Moments musicaux
12 Deutche Tanze


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

return to works I have never been overly impressed with but it might be timely.....

Mendelssohn-2 Piano Concertos.

Perahia, Marriner and the ASMF.


----------



## Iota

This has been spinning quite a few times here in the last few days. Such magical works both, with some breathtakingly luminescent moments, particularly in the the Ritual Dances. Tippett sometimes sprinkles stardust into music like no other British composer I know.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius King Christian. There is a lot of Strauss in this : )


----------



## deprofundis

Hello Distinguished ladie's & Gentelmens of talk classical, i honored you tonight whit one heck of a vynil, a sweet LP from Germany of *Phillippe de Vitry* instigator of _ars nova_ , as everyone know or it could be* Pierre de la Croix* but i only have one song of him, the Lp name is: *Anonymus-Phillippe De Vitry and others \ missa Tournai- Motets circa 1320, *on a label* Musik und ihrezeit,* the personnels is *Capella Antiqua of Munich *original instruments-*Konrad Ruhland conductor *1967 release if im accurated.Im blowen away, this ensemble + analogue sexyness= unconditional love, cheers everyone , take care

:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Litanies de Marie. Howard (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Current listening:


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses. Howard (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Arnesen's "Magnificat":









edit: also Ola Gjeilo's "Tundra"


----------



## ribonucleic

Janáček - String Quartet No. 1 (Smetana Quartet)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8, Op. 2

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## senza sordino

This is a recent purchase I got second hand quite cheaply for a charity.

Julian Bream plays Baroque: Sanz, Bach, Sor, Weiss, Visée and more Bach (recorded 1965)









Another recent second hand purchase. Narciso Yepes plays Sanz, Mudarra, Narvaez, Soler and Sor (recorded 1968)









Vivaldi, Castelnuovo Tedesco and Villa Lobos Guitar Concerti 









Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Falla and Rodrigo Fantasia para un gentilhombre









Another new purchase. Bach Partita in E, Britten Nocturnal after John Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Castelnuovo Tedesco Sonata. What a good cd, a very nice performance. I'll look forward to repeat listening of this cd


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Schweitzer Quintet performing; Reicha: Wind Quintet, Op. 99 No. 2 in F minor/Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 5 in B flat major/ Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 1 in E minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Mozart: Dissonances

String Quartet No.15 in D Minor KV421/Divertimento in F Major KV 138/String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'.


----------



## Sid James

“John Williams Plays the Movies”
Includes music from Casablanca, The Deerhunter, Schindler’s List, and others
Williams on guitar with studio orchestra (Sony Classical)

Strauss:
Oboe Concerto*
Till Eulenspiegel
Waltz Suites (Der Rosenkavalier)
Lutoslawski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp & Chamber Orch.*
*Heinz Holliger, oboe
Ursula Holliger, harp
Cincinnati SO/*Gielen/Schippers (alto)


----------



## Rogerx

Samson François (piano) performing ; Chopin: Nocturnes & Preludes.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Merl

Going through the 'Random Orchestral' folder it seem that a number of the folders are empty (no idea why) but finally folder 08 had something in it. At least it's a good, lively one. Simonov's account of Mahler 1 is nothing but spirited.


----------



## Ingélou

Listening on YouTube to *Johann Sebastian Bach, concerto for two violins d-minor BWV 1060, Manze/ Podger*






I have one word for it - fab, fab, fab. 
Guy can write - guys can play.


----------



## jim prideaux

(before anyone points out any geographical or biographical error in the following I am well aware...it is just me acting on a whim)

Next Sunday I will be going to Lviv for a short holiday, autumn approaches and I can only imagine that the city will perhaps be at it's best at this wonderful time of the year. So I took it upon myself to revisit the Rachmaninov Piano Concertos, works I dismissed years ago for a range of reasons......but in my imagination they would somehow provide the ideal introduction to considering the next week.So Ihad the good fortune to find very good condition second hand copies of the 4 concertos on the net......I have started with the 3rd.

Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO.

(I have a real regard for Oramo as a conductor....his Sibelius cycle with the CBSO on Erato seems underappreciated and his Schumann cycle with a Swedish band is equally worthy of greater recognition)

still experiencing the same reservations about Rachmaninov however but investing time and a more open mind may yet 'pay dividends'


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part four this morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.26 [_Lamentatione_] in D-minor Hob. I:26 (1768 or 1769):
Symphony no.35 in B-flat Hob. I:35 (1767):
Symphony no.49 [_La passione_] in F-minor Hob. I:49 (1768):










Cello Concerto no.1 in C Hob. VIIb:1 (1761-5):
Cello Concerto no.2 in D Hob. VIIb:2 (1783):



_Salve Regina_ in G-minor Hob. XXIIIb:2 (1771):
Mass no.12 -[_Theresienmesse_] in B-flat Hob. XXII:12 (1799):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels conducting; Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet performing; Borodin & Smetana: String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Ratzinger conducting; Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf; Requiem c-moll/Lauretanische Litanei; Offertorium zu Ehren des heiligen Johann von Nepomuk .

Hanna Farinelli, Birgit Calm, Heiner Hopfner.
Regensburger Domspatzen, Consortium Musicum München.


----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

The morning fluff piece, best version of many I've heard


----------



## millionrainbows

Conlon Nancarrow: Studies for Player piano, vol. 1, in honor of his October 27th birthday.

 ​ ...from this series.
Conlon Nancarrow in 1987.


----------



## Guest

I opted for the DSD download rather than the LPs. Anyway, this is beautifully played and recorded. In fact, it's one of the most realistic and transparent recordings I've heard. (Since they used Sennheiser HD800s headphones during the recordings, I used the same for listening!) It's live, but there is very little noise except for applause between works. Highly recommended.










Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Violin Concerto in B minor
1. Allegro - Larghetto - Allegro

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770)
Violin Concerto in A Major
2. Largo

Giuseppe Tartini
Violin Concerto in E minor
1. Allegro - Andante - Allegro

Arcangelo Corelli (1653 - 1713)
Concerto Grosso in D Major, Op. 6, No. 4
2. Allegro

Antonio Vivaldi
1. "La Follia" Trio Sonata
Violin and Cello Concerto
2. Allegro moderato - Andante - Allegro molto

Antonio Vivaldi 
Bassoon Concerto in E minor
1. Allegro poco - Andante - Allegro
Cello Concerto in A Major
2. Allegro - Andante - Allegro


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Quintets in A, op.5 & op. 81. Richter, Borodin Quartet (Philips)


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - violin, director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky: Cello Concerto, Rococo Variations. Rostropovitch, Boston Sym. Orch./ Ozawa (Erato)


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*








Disc 9 from this set, which consists of:
- Concerto for 2 Violins
- Concerto for Clarinet (No. 1)
- Concerto for Flute (No.1)
- Concerto for Horn (No.2)

Four rather entertaining concertos.


----------



## Eramire156

*Maurice Ravel
Piano Concerto in G major*









*Marguerite Long

Georges Tzipine
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
*


----------



## jim prideaux

Rachmaninov-1st and 3rd Piano Concertos.

Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO.


----------



## Rambler

*Americas Without Frontiers* Clara Rodriguez on Nimbus








A selection dance inspired piano music from the Americas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part five tonight.

Symphony no.43 [_Mercury_] in E-flat Hob. I:43 (by 1771):
Symphony no.44 [_Trauer_] in E-minor Hob. I/44 (1772):
Symphony no.45 [_Farewell_] in F-sharp minor Hob. I:45 (1772):










Mass no.1 _Missa rorate coeli desuper _ in G Hob. XXII:3 (c. 1750):










_Die Schöpfung (The Creation)_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXI:2 [Libretto: Gottfried van Swieten, after biblical sources] (1797-98):


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Still (Koch)


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner to squeeze in Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Joe B

Home made pizza not ready yet.....time for Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## Flavius

Art of the Shakuhachi. Kifu Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

A lively performance with great recorded sound.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

I downloaded this recording today (24 bit/96k). Every bit as good as Book I from him. He uses a wide array of articulation, pedaling, and dynamics to bring the music to life. Great sound, too.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Autumn, A Way A Lone II, I Hear the Water Dreaming, Twill By Twilight. Yokoyama, Nakamura, Koizumi, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./Numajiri (Denon)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANÇONER DEL DUC DE CALABRIA
_1526-1554_
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
*Jordi Savall* - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## ribonucleic

Debussy - Prélude À L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune (Dutoit)












> Several years after their landmark recordings of Ravel's orchestral music, Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony got around to Debussy, with results that were certainly worth waiting for. The Swiss-born Dutoit may strike some listeners as "laid back" and ever so slightly clinical, but that's the way he likes to make music. These readings are always under control, which at times can make them seem a little unemotional, as though the music were almost too familiar. But whenever there is a danger of ordinariness setting in, Dutoit and the band heat things up. - ArkivMusic


----------



## Colin M

Berwald Piano Concerto In DM Kamu and Helsingborg. Sivelov soloist. Great flights of fancy...


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Schubert - Impromptus


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sid James

Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion*, Out of Doors (selections), Sonatina
Mozart: Andante With 5 Variations, K. 501
Debussy: En Blanc et Noir
- Stephen Bishop Kovacevich & Martha Argerich, pianos; *Michael de Roo & Willy Goudswaard, percussion (Decca)

Bartok's Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion packs a punch. Bartok's music places huge demands on even the best pianists, a fact which Kovacevich has been frank about in interviews. The Sonata, together with music by Mozart and Debussy, presents a similar program to those given in two piano recitals by Bartok and his second wife, Ditta.



Flavius said:


> Dvorak, Tchaikovsky: Cello Concerto, Rococo Variations. Rostropovitch, Boston Sym. Orch./ Ozawa (Erato)


That was the first recording I had of those pieces (on tape) and I've still got fond memories of it. Now I've got recordings by Heinrich Schiff and Maria Kliegel.


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Selditz (viola) & Stanislau Anishchanka (double bass) performing; von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios Volume 3

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## regenmusic

S.Scheidt, Variations on a Gagliarda by John Dowland- Wim Winters, clavichord


----------



## Taggart

Gabrieli: Music for San Rocco (1608)










Disc 6 of










A rich banquet of sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Bach : Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam.


----------



## Biwa

Trevor Pinnock: Journey - Two Hundred Years of Harpsichord Music

Antonio de Cabezon: Diferencias sobre "El Canto del Caballero"
William Byrd: The Carman's Whistle
Thomas Tallis: O ye tender babes
John Bull: The King's Hunt
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End", SwWV 324
J. S. Bach: French Suite No. 6
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Toccata nona; Balletto primo e secondo
George Frideric Handel: Chaconne in G major, HWV 435
Domenico Scarlatti: 3 Sonatas in D major, K. 490-92


----------



## Marinera

Almost finished listening to Albeniz 'Iberia'









Feel like listening to baroque next only haven't decided what yet.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Chopin.

Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor,Ballade No. 1 in G minor,Mazurka in E minor / e-moll / en mi mineur,etc


----------



## eljr




----------



## premont

Kontrapunctus said:


> I downloaded this recording today (24 bit/96k). Every bit as good as Book I from him. He uses a wide array of articulation, pedaling, and dynamics to bring the music to life. Great sound, too.


Do you think a wide array of pedaling and dynamics is needed to bring the music to life?


----------



## sonance

Edith Canat de Chizy

Earlier:
Exultet (violin concerto); Siloël (for 12 strings); Moïra (cello concerto)
Laurent Korcia, violin; Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Philharmonie de Lorraine/Pascal Rophé (timpani)

Now:
Moving. Musique pour cordes [works for string trio, string quartet, violin solo and double bass solo]
Trio à cordes de Paris; Quatuor Parisii; Diego Tosi, violin; Marc Siffert, double bass (aeon)


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:31-21-22-23


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany part six this afternoon.

Symphony no.82 [_The Bear_] in C Hob. 1:82 (1786):
Symphony no.83 [_The Hen_] in G-minor Hob. 1:83 (1785):
Symphony no.84 [_In nomine Domini_] in E-flat Hob.1:84 (1786):



Piano Sonata no.59 in E-flat Hob. XVI:49 (1789):
Piano Sonata no.60 in C Hob. XVI:50 (1794):
Piano Sonata no.61 in D Hob. XVI:51 (1794):
Piano Sonata no.62 in E-flat Hob. XVI:52 (1794):










Mass no.13 _Schöpfungsmesse (Creation Mass)_ in B-flat Hob. XXII:13 (1801):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 2*

From Munch's Romantic Masterworks box, not to be confused with his Late Romantic Masterpieces box.


----------



## Biwa

Beat Furrer: Begehren

Petra Hoffmann (soprano)
Johann Leutgeb (speaker)
Vokalensemble NOVA
ensemble recherche
Beat Furrer (music director)


----------



## Vasks

*Gilse - Concert Overture in C minor (van Steen/NM)
Milhaud - Suite for Clarinet, Violin & Piano (Trio Solari/Centaur)
L. Boulanger - Faust & Helene (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Stravinsky: Orchestral Works: Fireworks, Op. 4/ The Firebird/Scherzo a la Russe etc.

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Brahms: 11 Chorale Preludes 
Reger: Variations on "Lobe den Herrn" 

Duo Tal & Groethuysen


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Do you think a wide array of pedaling and dynamics is needed to bring the music to life?


Yes. Otherwise, in my opinion, the music can sound rather mechanical, such as the way Pierre-Laurent Aimard plays it.


----------



## bharbeke

Marinera said:


> Almost finished listening to Albeniz 'Iberia'
> 
> View attachment 109104
> 
> 
> Feel like listening to baroque next only haven't decided what yet.


Suggestion: Bach's Keyboard Partita No. 3 (Sergey Schepkin or Murray Perahia)

*Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2, Op. 99*
Gary Hoffman, Claire Desert, recommended by Pesaro

I love this performance! I would now put this as one of the top cello sonatas I have heard, right up there with Beethoven's second.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Listening to this one a lot these days. Beautiful symphony and has a lovely second movement


----------



## Guest

Kodaly, Concerto for Orchestra, Dorati Philmonica Hungerica, and Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic



















Tortelier, more brisk and tight. Dorati, more voluptuous. Dorati gets more pleasing audio, despite the older recording.


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Myrthen. Naxos brown soprano Bauer Baritone Hielscher Piano. Three instruments can make a lot of beautiful music.


----------



## Flavius

Suk: Asrael. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

This one is in 1,000 Recordings to Hear Before you Die.
 Now I can check that one off my list.


----------



## Rambler

*The Argentinian Album* Amsterdam Sinfonietta with Candida Thompson (violin / artistic director) on Channel Classics














Plenty of tango based fun here from Piazolla, with some riffing on Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Plus Concertos from Alberto Ginastera and chamber music from Osvaldo Golijov, both these composers being new to me.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 9 in D major
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink, cond.
Live 1987


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn miscellany - seventh and final part this evening.

Symphony no.85 [_La Reine_] in B-flat Hob. I:85 (1785 or 1786):
Symphony no.86 in D Hob. I:86 (1786):
Symphony no.87 in A Hob. I:87 (1786):



_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ for orchestra - version for string quartet Hob. XX:1B/Hob. III:50-56 (orig. 1786 - arr. 1787):
String Quartet no.68 in D-minor Hob. III:83 (1803 inc.):










Mass no.14 [_Harmoniemesse_] in B-flat Hob. XXII:14 (1802):


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein/NY Philharmonic. A favourite.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rachmaninov-1st and 3rd Piano Concertos.
> 
> Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO.


.....and this evening with the 2nd and 4th.

I cannot make my mind up about this music, and part of the problem I suspect is a certain over familiarity-although I do appreciate the 'economy' and precision of these interpretations.The opening of the 3rd remains one of the most atmospheric passages in music!


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* 








Over the last couple of weeks been listening to this 11 CD set, and am finishing with CD 5 and 10.

This comprises
- Symphonies 7 & 8
- Concertos for Clarinet (No.2), Horn (No.1), Flute (No.2) and Piano Duet

I can't say I was particularly taken by these two symphonies. However the concertos were more to my liking.


----------



## Heliogabo

Disc 12 of this brand new set for me.
I've always liked Schubert palyed by this gorgeous quartet.
Now listening to Beethoven's 15 string quartet, op. 132. Maybe my favorite.
Sublime rendition, wondering and regretting why they didn't recorded the whole cycle...


----------



## Oskaar

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition & Rachmaninov

arr. for piano quartet









This is just a gem. Piano Works arranged for piano quartet. Technically perfect... EXTREMELY good sound ingeneering, even for 2018, and a lyrical feeling, interaction and interpretation that is... just to sit back and absorbe..


----------



## senza sordino

Rambler said:


> *The Argentinian Album* Amsterdam Sinfonietta with Candida Thompson (violin / artistic director) on Channel Classics
> View attachment 109114
> 
> View attachment 109115
> 
> Plenty of tango based fun here from Piazolla, with some riffing on Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Plus Concertos from Alberto Ginastera and chamber music from Osvaldo Golijov, both these composers being new to me.


I own this cd, I think its great. While I'm not enamoured with the Ginastera piece here, the Piazzolla and Golijov are great. Thumbs up overall for the disk. I heard live the Golijov Last Round performed a few years ago; it's a terrific piece of music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: *Symphony No. 4 in A minor Op. 63
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, cond. 2003


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

L'art du shakuhachi. Katsuya Yokoyama
'Japan', The Japanese Flute. Kohachiro Miyata
Lullaby for the Moon, music for koto and shakuhachi. Hozan Yamamoto, Utazui Kunishige

L'art du shakuhachi. Yokoyama, Iwamoto, second flute (Ocora)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by @eljr's posting above, currently listening to Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Just finished:


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's requiem "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 10, 11 & 17


----------



## haydnguy

*THALBERG*

Piano Concerto in F Minor

Francesco Nicolosi, Piano
Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra/ Andrew Mogrelia, conducting


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Hauk conducting; Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor.


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting: Mahler symphony No.6.

Dallas Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

l'Esprit Galant

Antoine Boësset (1586 - 1643): Noires forêts; Que servent tes conseils; Me veux-tu voir mourir
Ennemond Gautier (ca. 1575 - 1651): L'Immortelle
Germain Pinel (ca. 1600 - 1661): Prélude
Michel Lambert (ca. 1610 - 1696): Vous éprouver toujours sévère; Ombre de mon amant; Il n'est point d'amour sans peine; Rochers, vous êtes sourds; Vos mépris chaque jour
Nicolas Hotman (before 1614 - 1663): Sarabande; Allemande; Courante; Passacaille
Sébastien le Camus (ca. 1610 - 1677): Forêts solitaires et sombres; Ah! Fuyons ce dangereux séjour; Laissez durer la nuit; Qu'une longue tiédeur ennuie; Amour, cruel Amour
Robert de Visée (before 1660 - after 1725): Prélude; la Mascarade; Chaconne en rondeau
Marc Antoine Charpentier (1643 - 1704): Ah! Laissez-moi rêver H. 441; Celle qui fait tout mon tourment H. 450; Ah! Qu'on est malheureux H. 443; Ruisseau, qui nourrit dans ce bois H. 466; Sans frayeur dans ce bois (Chaconne) H. 467

Johannette Zomer (soprano)
Fred Jacobs (theorbo)


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Agnes Balta (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), José van Dam (bass)

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin (BWV 1001-1006) - S. Kuijken
Cage - Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## Marinera

Debussy - Images, Estampes, Masques, l'isle joyeuse. Noriko Ogawa


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Ingrid Fliter (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturnes
complete.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

*Liza Lim*: _Songs Found in Dream_ (2005) for oboe, clarinet / bass clarinet, alto saxophone, trumpet, 2 percussion, violoncello and double bass
ELISION ensemble/Manuel Nawri


----------



## Biwa

Nicola Matteis:

Music from the Books of Ayres

Theatrum affectuum:
Andreas Böhlen (Recorder)
Ayako Matsunaga (Violin)
Pierre-Augustin Lay (Cello)
Giangiacomo Pinardi (Lute)
Giangiacomo Pinardi (Theorbo)
Takashi Watanabe (Harpsichord)
Takashi Watanabe (Organ b.c.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian composer Fartein Valen (1887-1952)-Churchyard By the Sea. I'm proud that he is from our small and underpopulated country. He was one of a kind during his time, as much inspired by Bach as Schoenberg. He wrote in a dissonant polyphonic style.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Non-orchestral works of Karl Amadeus Hartmann this afternoon.

Despite writing for various genres during the earlier part of his career it's the cycle of eight symphonies from between 1946 and 1962 for which Karl Amadeus Hartmann (b.1905 Munich d.1963 Munich) is chiefly remembered - when remembered at all, that is.

During Nazi rule Hartmann opted to retreat from the musical world as a form of silent protest against the regime, but in any case it's possible that within the ever-narrowing parameters set by prevailing cultural doctrine his music at that time would have come to have been designated as _entartete_ ('degenerate'): in 1935, Hartmann, a Catholic, was told by the authorities to provide the baptismal records of his parents and grandparents as further proof of his Aryan heritage - he had nettled them by not taking previous requests seriously enough and this might have resulted in his being marked down as a potential troublemaker.

Despite all of this Hartmann managed to remain at liberty in his Bavarian homeland during those dark times, but his policy of passive withdrawal coupled with a barely-concealed anti-Nazi stance brought his career to a complete standstill. This inactivity aroused further suspicion, and although Hartmann privately composed a few works ('for the drawer', as Shostakovich would go on to say) he would steadfastly refuse to make anything available for either performance or publication until the post-war years.

So what about these piano and chamber works, nearly all of which were written before this self-imposed inner exile?

During the artistically carefree times of the 1920s the young Hartmann incorporated jazz embellishments within his two short piano suites and the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_, just like George Antheil, Paul Hindemith and Ervin Schulhoff did with some of their piano works earlier that same decade. Otherwise, the two suites have a Debussy or Skryabin-like otherworldliness to them in the gentler sections, while some elements of the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ occasionally bring to mind Bartók's miniatures. The eight-minute _Sonatine_ from 1931 is weighty and tense to begin with and ends gently but uneasily.

The most substantial, not to say impassioned, piano work here is by far the large-scale second piano sonata from 1945, which was to be Hartmann's final composition for solo piano. The subtitle refers to the actual day when an appalled Hartmann witnessed thousands of inmates from Dachau being force-marched towards the Austrian border after the camp was abandoned by the SS as the American forces were about to bear down on them. The presence of an eleven-minute funeral march at the heart of the work tells its own story - as so many died on the march this is a sombre lament for those doomed as well as for those already dead who were found at the camp by the advancing US troops.

The sonatas and suites for solo violin - all from 1927 - sometimes bring to mind the textural austerity of Max Reger's output for solo strings from over a decade before but there are touches of both folk-like lyricism and neoclassical clarity here as well, which help to give the music more light and shade.

Hartmann's two string quartets are rather chewy but with capricious twists and turns. As with much of his orchestral music they aren't immediately easy to pigeon-hole, but the closest I can get in the broadest possible sense is a robust synthesis of Hindemith and Bartók, especially the latter with his penchant for sudden bursts of rhythmic drive. The two quartets certainly make for interesting and rewarding listening, irrespective of what DNA they may or may not contain.

_Zwei kleine Suiten_ (bet. 1924-26):
_Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ (1928):
_Sonatine_ (1931):
Piano Sonata No.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):










Sonata no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Sonata no.2 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.2 for solo violin (1927):










String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):
String Quartet no.2 (1945-6):


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Meyer (clarinet)/ conducting: Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Antheil - Tom Sawyer Overture (Wolff/cpo)
Daugherty - Sundown on South Street from "Philapdelphia Stories" (De Preist/Delos)
Wuorinen - Bagatelle (Serkin/Koch)
Persichetti - Night Dances (De Preist/New World) *


----------



## Biwa

Costanzo Festa:

32 (from 125) Variations on La Spagna

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel


----------



## pmsummer

FRANZÖSISCHE BLOCKFLÖTENMUSIK
_French Flute Music_
*Louis-Antoine Dornel - Jean-Ferry Rebel - Pierre Gautier* (de Marseille)
Quadro Hotteterre

_Das Alte Werk_


----------



## philoctetes

After some Ockeghem, going for the big time


----------



## Guest

This again, Concerto or Orchestra










An appealing piece of about 16 minutes. Not nearly as ambitious as Bartok's work of the same name. There is a clear intention to highlight different parts of the orchestra, brass, woodwinds, strings, etc. I find it interesting that Kodaly's chamber music, particularly the cello sonata and cello/violin duo is so obtuse, and the orchestral works are so accessible.

Dorati and the Philharmonica Hungernica do a fine job here, and the engineering is first rate.


----------



## chill782002

Albeniz - Catalonia

Igor Markevitch / Orquestra Sinfonica de Radio Television Espanola

Recorded 1968


----------



## Flavius

Lullaby for the Moon, for koto and shakuhachi. Various composers and players. Inzan Tanaka: Lullaby. Yasmasmoto, Kunishige (Hemisphere)


----------



## Merl

Folder 010 is the only populated folder left in the 'random orchestral' folder so its the end of my random files journey. However, at least the last performance was something special. Klemperer and Mozart. Lovely!


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT AND KEYBOARD MUSIC
_Songs and Anthems_
*William Byrd*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
_
Naxos_


----------



## Eramire156

From Sergio Fiorentino's "indian summer, Fiorentino was a pianist I was unfamiliar with til APR started their edition of new and older recordings, there is a stateliness and an old world charm to these recordings, just lovely.

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Prelude and Fugue, BWv532
French Suite no.5, BWV816
Suite from Partita, no.3, BWV1006
Jesus, Joy of Man's Desiring
Prelude and Fugue, BWV552*









*Sergio Fiorentino*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Jose Serebrier Conducts Samuel Adler* Royal Scottish National Orchestra with Maximilian Hornung (cello) on Linn.









Here is an American composer I had no knowledge of till purchasing this CD. It consists his sixth Symphony (1985) and Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, which dates from the late eighties.

Fairly approachable music. I find the more reflective (slower) movements more pleasing to my ear.

An excellent recording technically - from Linn.


----------



## Flavius

Soul of the Koto, performed by Master Musicians of Ikula-Ryu (Lyrichord)


----------



## philoctetes

Not familiar with Shaham except for raves from a friend who plays violin... I approach these pieces with caution and this is really good










Now I'm going to check out that Manfred


----------



## Colin M

Dvorak The Golden Spinning Wheel. Jarvi Royal Scottish


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer
*

Cantelli makes this sound like actual water.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer
> *
> 
> Cantelli makes this sound like actual water.
> 
> View attachment 109135


My first reaction, is that good? 

Intriguing, I have the set and should drag it out for a listen.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Alhambra Fantasy* BBC Symphony Orchestra / London Sinfonietta conducted by Oliver Knussen on Ondine















Julian Anderson is a British composer somewhat younger than me. This is a CD of orchestral music dating from the last decade of the twentieth century. I find this music very colourful and appealing. Excellent recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with the works of Karl Amadeus Hartmann, this time it's the symphonies and other orchestral works. Part one of two this evening.

Hartmann's symphonic music is substantial in texture and very often it is serious stuff, reflecting not just his own aesthetic principles in regard to structural development but also his personal despair of the madness that went on all around him throughout the entirety of the Nazi era.

Post-war 1945 could be thought of as Hartmann's own _Year Zero_. Although he had composed a certain amount of orchestral work between c.1934 and 1944 most of it was never considered by him to be in its absolute final state, nor was he willing for it to be played in Hitler's Germany even it was, so when the situation in Germany was more favourable he either adapted or extensively overhauled much of the material as and where he saw fit, the results of which eventually finding their way into his 'official' symphonies nos. 1-6. The second of the two unpublished works here, the _Symphonische Hymnen_, was presumed lost or destroyed and only saw the light of day seven years after Hartmann's death when the manuscripts were found among his papers.

_Sinfonia Tragica_ - one movement later revised and incorporated into Symphony no.3 (1940 - rev. 1943):










_Symphonische Hymnen_ for large orchestra - part of the abandoned _Symphoniae Drammaticae_ (1941-43):










Symphony no.1 [_Versuch eines Requiems_] for contralto and orchestra - revised version of the cantata _Unser Leben: Symphonisches Fragment_ [Texts: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1935-36 - rev. 1954-55):
Symphony no.2 for large orchestra - revised version of the _adagio_ movement from the suite _Vita Nova_ for narrator and orchestra (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1945-46):
Symphony no.3 - derived from revised portions of the _Sinfonia Tragica_ and the _Sinfonie Klagegesang_ (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1948-49):
Symphony no.4 for string orchestra - derived from revised portions of the _Symphonisches Konzert_ for string orchestra and soprano (orig. 1938 - rev. 1946-47):


----------



## Oskaar

Camille SAINT-SAËNS (1835-1921) 
The Piano Concertos Vol. 1 
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 17 (1858) [27:03] 
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 (1868) [24:34] 
Allegro appassionato, Op. 70 (version for piano and orchestra) (1884) [6:45] 
Romain Descharmes (piano) 
Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Marc Soustrot 
rec. 8 & 9 June 2015, Malmö Concert Hall, Malmö, Sweden 
Reviewed as a 24/96 download from Qobuz 
Pdf booklet included 
NAXOS 8.573476 [58:22]









Beautiful.


----------



## Itullian

The middle quartets today.
Excellent set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> My first reaction, is that good?


Ha! Yes. I tend to be analytical when I listen, and when so it's notable when I get past the notes and into the waves.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

I'm just listening to the first movement, starting with Simone Young, then Jochum/Dresden. Maybe I'll have time for Karajan.


----------



## Rambler

*Ades: Asyla* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra; Birmingham Contemporary Music Group; Simon Rattle; Thomas Ades (piano) on EMI








More British music from the last decade of the twentieth century. The disc includes:

- Asyla
- These Premises Are Alarmed
- Chamber Symphony
- … but all shall be well

This is an excellent disc of Thomas Ades music - which I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: oeuvres pour ensembles, Ensembles Initium , Contraste (tempani)


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Mass in B minor BWV 232 - Cantus Colln, Konrad Junghanel.

Nothing needs to be said about how great this music is - here in a recording that to my ears sounds wonderful.
Not one for those who like massed choirs and a fully upholstered sound but this approach delivers a lean, clean delightful performance.


----------



## Colin M

As New Member, I really appreciate this thread as it opens me up to so many possibilities... given time and millions of dollars I will eventually find my way out of the late 19th early twentieth century.


----------



## eljr

Colin M said:


> As New Member, I really appreciate this thread as it opens me up to so many possibilities... given time and millions of dollars I will eventually find my way out of the late 19th early twentieth century.


Well, you are doing better than I. I am a few years here and still stuck in the 18th century!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> The middle quartets today.
> Excellent set.


I cannot forgive them for failing to record the finale of the String Quartet Op 130. Perhaps they think the Grosse Fuge is a more fitting finale to the piece, but they have ignored Beethoven's last completed movement for string quartet, which I find to be a wonderful piece in its own right, whether or not it should displace the Grosse Fuge.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Docteur Fabricius op.202, Vers la Voute étoilé op.129. Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart/Holliger (Hänssler)


----------



## Malx

Janacek, The Fiddler's Child - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Eramire156

*Chicago-Berlin on the CD player*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Quintet Kv 452

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Quintet, op. 16*









*Daniel Barenboim 
Dale Clevenger
Larry Combs
Daniele Damiano 
Hansjörg Schellenberger*


----------



## senza sordino

Wagner and I don't have much of a relationship, I listen to his music so infrequently. I've owned this cd for decades, and I've probably only listened to it a couple of times. Nothing wrong with the music or recording, it's me and Wagner that don't see eye to eye. But that said, I rather enjoyed this today.

Wagner, disk one from this set. Parsifal Prelude, Ride of the Valkyries, Forest murmurs, Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Siegfried's Funeral music, Tristan and Isolde Prelude and liebestod. The Philharmonia, Yuri Simonov 









Strauss Don Juan and Ein Heldenleben, a live recording with applause at the end. Nicely performed and recorded 









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2. Fantastic disk, as previously mentioned. 









Mahler Symphony no 10. I've had this disk for a few years now, I'm still not familiar with it 









Schoenberg Violin Concerto (not the Sibelius, that just wouldn't fit with the rest of today's music). A terrific performance, I really like Hilary Hahn's playing, but CDs she makes have some odd couplings I think.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - 1549-1609
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> Well, you are doing better than I. I am a few years here and still stuck in the 18th century!


I keep moving backwards.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Starting the evening with my favorite recording of Barber's "Adagio":


----------



## ribonucleic

Rogerx said:


> Alfred Brendel (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 10, 11 & 17


From the picture, I thought this was going to be a piano transcription of Screamin' Jay Hawkins' "I Put A Spell On You".


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Op. 86, Mass in C major (Gardiner)












> Gardiner's genius-for that is what his capacity for renewal amounts to-is plentifully in evidence here, but the first minutes of the Mass did not strike me as boding well. Usually so good at seeing (and making his listener see) what one might call 'the face' on a sheet of music, he seems surely to have got it wrong this time. Here he makes us see the lines of the face going downwards, as in a worried expression; and of course it is true that the opening movement, the Kyrie eleison, is a plea for mercy. But its opening bars speak of comfort; there is almost the simple good faith of a quiet, very Germanic carol about them. Gardiner sets a mood of deliberate seriousness, with lowered period, pitch and a tempo rather slower than that suggested by Beethoven's (admittedly hedged-around) direction: Andante con moto, assai vivace, quasi allegretto ma non troppo. He also appears to have encouraged the soloists, especially the soprano, to shape and shade the phrases, so intensifying the feeling of seriousness and deliberation. Happily, this policy (if indeed that is what it is) prevails for only a short time, and to some extent the music itself goes out to meet it. As the second Kyrie (following the Christe) moves towards its climax, the fortissimo brings suspensions where the alto part grinds against the soprano, and then come sudden fortissimos with intense modulations and momentary discords, all of which are particularly vivid in this performance. Chailly's highly likeable Decca recording already grows dim by comparison.
> 
> What follows has the same exhilarating quality as that which was so applauded in last year's Gramophone Awards Record of the Year, the Missa solemnis (Archiv Produktion, 3/91) and, just as he did there, Gardiner is constantly illuminating detail while maintaining an apparently easy natural rightness throughout. Examples are: the dotted rhythm of ''Et in terra pax'' which dances for joy (as well it might) at the notion of a peaceful world; the sharply articulated triplets in the brass at ''Deus omnipotens'' and ''Qui locutus est''; the effect of what on the page looks like a very ordinary bit of choral writing at ''Confiteor'' in the Credo. Many broader and more crucial points could be instanced; but once you've started noting the details it is unlikely that the overall effectiveness will go unappreciated.
> 
> As in the Missa solemnis, an outstanding contribution is made by the Monteverdi Choir. Splendidly athletic, for instance, are the leaps of a seventh in the fugal ''Hosanna''. The tonepainting of Meeresstille finds them marvellously alert and vivid in articulation; while greatly admiring the performance under Chailly (and missing in the English singers the deep bass of the Germans in the opening), I find the Gardiner recording newly exciting, as well as achieving a better balance between chorus and orchestra. The scena Ah! perfido brings a similar sense of renewal: there is not even a momentary suspicion of concert routine, but rather as though it is part of an exceptionally intense performance of Fidelio. Charlotte Margiono sings the angry passages with the concentration of a Schwarzkopf, and brings to those that are gentler-toned a special beauty of her own. The other soloists in the Mass sing well if without distinction. Distinction is certainly a word to use of the record as a whole. - Gramphone, November 1992


----------



## Joe B

Staying with the American's tonight....Copland's "Rodeo":


----------



## Joe B

Symphony #1:










one of my favorite discs


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mackerras conducting: Mozart; symphonies 34-35-36.
Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Op.81a, Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat major "Les Adiuex" (Brendel-1996)












> ... these are very persuasive, beautiful and dependable interpretations... Brendel's approach is a romantic but not a sentimental one. Nor effete. Rather, warm and approachable. Hence his use of legato, of which Beethoven would surely have approved. At the same time, these (presumably) last recorded thoughts of Brendel on the corpus have acquired a transparency without any noticeable attendant detachment. This confers a dignity on the music without ever suggesting resignation (again, something that Beethoven would never have given in to; and not the same thing as acceptance). Above all, Brendel seems to be working from the belief that to interpose one's own personality between the notes and listeners (as pianists such as Backhaus did when the first cycles appeared on record half a century ago) is unjust and unwise. Brendel chooses not a "minimalist" stance, but one almost unconsciously stripped of any varnish. This is nevertheless a way of playing that demonstrates a quiet distillation of the sonatas' essences. In achieving such a directness, Brendel does great service to these works. - Mark Sealey, Classical Net


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann performing; Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets.


----------



## Rogerx

Hubert Parry, Symphony No. 3
Matthias Bamert, The London Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Suppe & Auber: Overtures.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Alexander's Feast

Simone Kermes
Virgil Hartinger
Konstantin Wolff
Kölner Kammerchor
Collegium Cartusianum
Peter Neumann (conductor)


----------



## Merl

I love these performances. Demonstration-class sound too.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti


----------



## Dimace

View attachment 109156


Miceal is a true great of the 88 keys. Field (and not Chopin) has invented what we call Nocturne. A great recording with Chandos signature.


----------



## chill782002

Szymanowski - String Quartet No 1

Royal String Quartet

Recorded 2008


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## jim prideaux

Rachmaninov-Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini.

Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO.


----------



## Colin M

Alfven Symphony 1 Fm Neeme Jarvi Royal Stockholm

Good wake up music on a rainy Saturday in North Carolina along with a cup of Irish Breakfast tea.


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _The Birthday of the Infanta_ (1922)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*Kalman - Overture to "Autumn Manuevers" (Byess/Albany)
Dohnanyi - Symphony #2 (Bamert/Chnados)*


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Sonata

Felix Mendelssohn: piano trios
With Emanuel Ax, Yo Yo Ma and Isztak Perlman


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Respighi.

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: *Cantata BWV023 Jesus nahm zu sich die zwölfe
Leonhardt Consort
Gustav Leonhardt cond. 1972










*Kurt Equiluz singing the aria Mein alles in allem, mein ewiges Gut was what got me hooked on Bach's cantatas 40+ years ago. Listening to it still gives me goosebumps*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1, "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## millionrainbows

John Harbison, Chamber music. Some interesting things on here; the premier recording of his String Trio, and 'Songs America Loves to Sing,' which are instrumental arrangements of familiar songs like 'We Shall Overcome,' 'What a Friend We Have In Jesus,' 'St. Louis Blues' and others. He arranges them and gives them different harmonic treatments, so it's good for your 'ear' to listen to these familiar melodies in a new setting.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Franck: *Symphony in D minor
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond. 1953


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Rebecca Dale's musical setting of Walter de la Mare's poem "Music"..."When Music Sounds":


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: *Piano Concerto in A minor Op. 16
Radu Lupu, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, cond. 1973










*FROM









*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I heard Luc Ferrari for the first time! Sometimes I've put on birdsong recordings from youtube that last forever. That was when I lived in the middle of the city. Now we moved to the countryside. This recording had some birds, but other sounds too. I feel it makes a nice atmosphere. Ferrari called it "Presque rien avec filles" and translate.google says "Almost nothing with girls". Didn't hear any girls


----------



## ribonucleic

Hamburg 1734 - Andreas Staier












> This has got to be the most purely ebullient harpsichord recital since Rafael Puyana's Scarlatti program for this same label, issued nearly two decades ago. Andreas Staier plays on a modern copy of a 1734 Heironymus Hass instrument. A noted Hamburg instrument maker, Hass purportedly was inspired by the sound of the organ to create a deluxe harpsichord with two keyboards, a passel of auxiliary stops, and (I have no doubt) wash, rinse, and spin cycles as well. The booklet notes describe the result as "a riot of colors", and they aren't kidding! How you respond to it depends to a large extent on how much you enjoy the sound of big, loud harpsichords in general, but if you're a fan, then you will simply have to feast your ears on this vibrant and brilliantly engineered disc.
> 
> The program consists of works that might best be called the "greater Hamburg school", including Handel, Buxtehude, Böhm, Weckmann, Scheidemann, Mattheson, and of course, Telemann. There's also a witty concluding "Entrée" by contemporary composer Brice Pauset, specifically designed to round off the program by letting Staier's instrument strut its gaudy stuff in a more modern harmonic idiom. Highlights include the unbelievably ornate opening Chaconne in G by Handel, followed immediately by the delightful Overture burlesque from Telemann's Der Getreue Music-Meister. Staier also has transcribed two more Telemann overtures, this time for two harpsichords (the very capable Christine Schornsheim assisting): Hamburger Ebb und Fluth, and the Alster-Overtüre. Both of these works are programmatic, and movements such as "Hamburg carillons" and "Concert of frogs and crows" permit ample opportunity to demonstrate the instrument's range of tone colors.
> 
> Not all is fun and games, however. Scheidemann's Pavana Lachrymae provides a welcome pause for sadness and some measure of tranquility, while Böhm's Praeludium, Fuga, and Postludium as well as Buxtehude's Praeludium and Fuga in G minor offer examples of the more learned style of the day. It's rather amazing, given the racket that Staier's instrument generates (never mind what happens when two of them get going), that the sonics are so clearly focused and pleasing. At high volume levels such sustained musical virtuosity might become aurally fatiguing, but then, that's your fault. Just turn it down, and keep on listening. You won't hear a more imaginative, better played Baroque keyboard extravaganza anywhere. - Classics Today


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I heard Luc Ferrari for the first time! Sometimes I've put on birdsong recordings from youtube that last forever. That was when I lived in the middle of the city. Now we moved to the countryside. This recording had some birds, but other sounds too. I feel it makes a nice atmosphere. Ferrari called it "Presque rien avec filles" and translate.google says "Almost nothing with girls". Didn't hear any girls


I think I've only got a cd with piano music by him and a little more. Didn't know about the work you are describing. On his website, the title is indeed said to be related to the presence of girls.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2, 2 Rhapsodies (Shalam/Boulez); 3 Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay)
Hindemith: Piano Sonatas (Gould)
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 (Tokyo)


----------



## Oskaar

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32

Richard Goode (piano)









Another very good syclus of the Beethoven Sonatas. For me it is impossible to choose what is the best. It depends on my mood, and I appreciate each different Pianists approach to it, and personal stamp.. Goode is very easy going. Not VERY lyrical, and not bombastic or over-energic.

I have until now only heard 10 of them, but Goode is all the way elegant, soothing... and FRIENDLY in his playing. You can hear he has a good time playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Lauda Sion, Salve Regina, Missa Salve Regina*

Lovely singing. My only complaint is, when I go to Bing to get an album cover picture and type in the search window "Victoria Noone Plus" I get pictures of plus-sized underwear models.


----------



## Rambler

*Mark Adamo: Little Women* Houston Grand Opera Orchestra conducted by Patrick Summers on Naxos








Watching this NAXOS Blu-ray disc of Adamo's opera 'Little Women'. Written in the 1990's this is written in a non challenging musical idiom, probably appropriate treatment for such popular American literary work. I'm not familiar with Adamo's other works so I'm not aware if this is typical for him.

Although this is quite pleasing, the opera is perhaps a bit lacking in operatic magic - for me anyway.
Much


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann (hänssler)


----------



## Oskaar

Manxfeeder... Posting pictures of that underwear and the models, would be a nice refreshment on this sight!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oskaar said:


> Manxfeeder... Posting pictures of that underwear and the models, would be a nice refreshment on this sight!


Uh . . . you do it, then.


----------



## Eramire156

*Kerstmatinees*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 7*









*Bernard Haitink
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

Three works for String Orchestra from disc 1 of this box, decent if not groundbreaking pieces.


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening,

1. Works by Finnish composer Joonas Kokkonen: his Sinfonia da Camera, Wind Quintet, "Pielavesi Suite", Cello Sonata, and Symphonies 3 & 4 (Sakari Oramo conducting the Finnish Radio S.O.. The "Pielavesi Suite" is an important 20th century work for solo piano, IMO, & should be much better known; as should Kokkonen's Cello Sonata, Wind Quintet, 4 Symphonies, etc.:

Pielavesi Suite:





Cello Sonata:













Wind Quintet:

















Symphony No. 4:














2. Bach played on a piano:

Vikingur Olafsson--a new DG release. Olafsson has an astonishing technique, but I'm not sure what I think about this CD. I'll need to listen to it again...: https://www.amazon.com/Johann-Sebas...&qid=1540064870&sr=8-1&keywords=olafsson+bach

Alicia De Larrocha--on the Eloquence label series: excellent Bach playing, & very recommendable: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Piano-W...-1&keywords=alicia+de+larrocha+bach+eloquence. I greatly appreciate all the wonderful De Larrocha recordings Eloquence has been re-releasing in recent years--especially her early Decca Mozart Piano Sonatas & Mompou:

https://eloquenceclassics.com/releases/mozart-piano-sonatas/
https://www.amazon.com/First-Record...0065870&sr=1-4&keywords=de+larrocha+eloquence

New Arrival--first hearing:

Magnus Lindberg--Violin Concerto No. 2 & Tempus Fugit: Violinist Frank Peter Zimmermann and the Finnish Radio S.O., conducted by Hannu Lintu: https://www.amazon.com/Lindberg-Tem...29&sr=8-1&keywords=lindberg+violin+concerto+2

In recent years, I've become a fan of Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 1, & hope to like his second VC as much. I see the whole album can be heard on You Tube: 




If anyone's interested, here's a link to Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 1, played by the phenomenal violinist Lisa Batiashvili. It's one of the finest contemporary violin concertos I've heard. Somedays I'd rather listen to Lindberg's VC 1 than several of the old warhorses, yet again. I hope the concerto will become standard repertory one day:


----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - Symphony No. 3 (Davis)












> With this release, Sir Andrew Davis and the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra round out their Ives cycle in superb form. Recordings of Ives, unlike Gershwin, by groups outside of the U.S. may still be comparatively rare, but Davis has nailed the essential diverse, dense networks of Ives' language, assisted by new performing editions and by excellent Chandos engineering in two different Melbourne venues, thereby keeping the multiple strands of the music clear. Sample the first movement of the Symphony No. 3 ("The Camp Meeting"), where Davis gives some lyricism to the chains of thirds that make up much of the material, and correctly sees them as a quiet pastoral foil to the more public marches and hymn tunes that come later. ... This is an absolutely top-notch Ives recording. - AllMusic


----------



## Eramire156

*I'd forgotten I had this recording*

*Franz Joseph Haydn
Trio in G major

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Variations on Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu

Franz Schubert
Trio no. 1 inB flat major*









*Jacques Thibaud
Pablo Casals
Alfred Cortot*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Christian Ferras, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 139 021, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1967.


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Piano Concerto Am Von Karajan Berlin Zimmerman Piano... and in about ten minutes, Grieg Piano Concerto Am with the same cast of characters.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Not strictly classical....more like a classical/world music hybrid, but very good stuff.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Six Partitas (Angela Hewitt, piano)










1998 Gramophone Critics Choice Award



> Bach's keyboard partitas were his first published works, his opus 1. These six suites were actually the last suites Bach wrote for keyboard, and owe a great deal to French influence. These are relatively popular works, and have been recorded by most of the world's leading pianists. Angela Hewitt has recorded most of Bach's keyboard works, and, like the others in her Hyperion series, this is an excellent recording.
> 
> From the very first notes, one can hear that Angela Hewitt has chosen a more sprightly, less profound reading of these works. The first partita, probably the closest to the French suites in style and melody, comes off here with a pastoral sound, where the notes dance around lightly, and the melodies sing. But she is also at home in the more energetic movements, such as the gigue of the 3rd partita, with its rhythmic three-part fugue.
> 
> Her choice of tempi is quite interesting - where many performers choose to play quickly, perhaps just to sound more impressive, Hewitt adapts more closely to the feel of the music. In the minuets of the first partita, for example, she plays slower than many, but this tempo is ideal for the quirky melodies in these movements. However, I am disappointed by Hewitt's choice of tempo for the allemande of the 4th partita - it is too fast, especially compared to her choices for other melodic movements. This is music that truly needs time to express its discourse, and she just goes too fast. The same is the case for the allemande of the 5th partita, which also seems too fast.
> 
> Hewitt uses the full dynamic range of the piano, providing many interesting variations in tone between the first expositions of movements and their repeats. And there is an interesting contrast between Hewitt's forcefulness in some movements and her light touch in others. The opening overture of the 4th partita, arguably the best of the lot, comes across with a great deal of vigour and energy. The following allemande, perhaps the most beautifully melodic movement in any of Bach's keyboard works, is played with a much lighter touch, much more graceful and fluid, although, as mentioned above, the tempo does not seem quite right.
> 
> While Hewitt may be accused of using a great deal of ornaments, this is never excessive, in my opinion. A fine example of her ornamentation can be heard in the courante of the second partita, where the ornamentation is pushed to its limit, but never overcomes the music. There is a thin line between judicious ornamentation and excess, and Hewitt comes close to that line without crossing it.
> 
> If one movement were to be singled out as an example of Hewitt's performance of these works it would undoubtedly be the opening toccata of the 6th partita. From the opening section, with its energy and force, to the more subtle fugue, with its varied dynamics, she maintains the same tempo throughout the movement to attain unity. The long runs of the opening and closing of this section are majestic, and her choices of ornamentation go with the grain perfectly. This is a beautiful performance of one of the emblematic movements of this set of works.
> 
> Angela Hewitt shows, yet again, that she is one of the best interpreters of Bach on the piano of our time. While there are some minor elements that seem a bit out of character, this set is one of the best available for piano, if not the best.
> 
> Another excellent recording by Angela Hewitt, who shows her mastery of Bachís keyboard music. If you like Bach on piano, this is for you. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Sonata pour violloncelle et piano.... Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Sonata No. 1 in D major, Sonata No. 2 in F Major, Sonata No. 3 in A Major, Sonata No. 4 in C Major, Sonata No. 5 in G major, Sonata No. 6 in d minor
*Performers: *Stephen Schultz (flute), Elizabeth Blumenstock (violin), Roland Kato (viola), Roy Wehlden (viola da gamba), Cheryl Ann Fulton (triple harp), Charles Sherman (harpsichord)
*Composer: *Georg Philipp Telemann
*Conductor: *directed by Stephen Schultz
*Recording: *7/89 at Skywalker Sound
*Label: *Koch International Classics
*Format: *CD (1992-DDD)


----------



## Colin M

Question from a curious New Member, “how do you all get the CD or Album cover on your posts?” Appreciate the guidance.


----------



## ribonucleic

Colin M said:


> Question from a curious New Member, "how do you all get the CD or Album cover on your posts?" Appreciate the guidance.


1. Do a Google search for the artist+repertoire.

2. At the top of the search results page, click "Images".

3. Among the first matches will usually be an Amazon hosted stock photo. Click it. (They can afford your theft of their bandwidth.)

4. Right-click on the picture and choose "Copy image address". (That's the wording in Chrome. In other browsers, it will be something similar.)

5. In the toolbar above the reply field here, click the third button from the right. (If you hover your cursor over it, the tool tip will read "Insert Image".)

6. When the window comes up, click the "From URL" tab. Right-click in the URL field and choose "Paste". Uncheck the box for "Retrieve remote file and reference locally". Click the OK button.


----------



## Colin M

Thanks. I may have gone to Caltech but I obviously didn’t Major in Computer Science: ). Will post tomorrow morning hopefully with a picture.


----------



## ribonucleic

Colin M said:


> Thanks. I may have gone to Caltech but I obviously didn't Major in Computer Science: ). Will post tomorrow morning hopefully with a picture.


You're welcome.

Personally, I'm at least twice as likely to "like" a post in this thread if it has cover art. Sometimes, I'll "like" for the cover art all by itself.


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" 

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano
Marilyn Horne, mezzo-soprano
Tanglewood Festival Chorus 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Concerto in D major, op.61*









*Arthur Grumiaux

Eduard van Beinum
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *

Epic LC 3420


----------



## ribonucleic

Marc-André Hamelin - _Kaleidoscope_












> Whatever enchants‚ teases and outrages is offered here in a cornucopia of encores tailor*made to delight those who revel in music's byways. No other pianist could have brought off a recital of this kind with such wit‚ assurance and boundless dexterity. Hamelin even gives such champions of the Rachmaninov Polka as Horowitz‚ Cherkassky and the composer himself‚ with their more personalised bravura‚ a run for their money‚ while his own étude on La campanella makes Liszt's original (and even his first overblown thoughts in his Grande fantaisie de bravoure sur 'La clochette') seem like a beginner's piece. Like some phenomenal juggler he makes you aware‚ so to speak‚ of an ever*widening pattern of glittering clubs and balls as he enlarges and refines the scope of his légerdemain. His take*off of Scarlatti is wickedly inventive‚ parodying every aspect of his musical character; his Hofmann Nocturne (with its warm memory of Chopin) as beguiling as it is accomplished. His Poulenc Intermezzo is brisk and resolutely unsentimental‚ while in Godowsky's delectable 'Alt Wien' he pays alluring tribute to another age. There are naughty tilts and double*note embroideries of Chopin (Casella and Michalowski)‚ an outlandish Massenet Waltz and exotica by Emile*Robert Blanchet and Arthur Lourié. He plays John Vallier's Toccatina more explosively than Moiseiwitsch in his famously suave recording (available on Testament)‚ and if Kapustin's identically entitled piece reminds us that he was fond of writing a tale twice* or‚ indeed‚ many times told‚ Hamelin's performances are a wonder of brilliance and refinement. The recordings are superb‚ Jeremy Nicholas's notes a mine of informative tit*bits. In Marc*André Hamelin Hyperion clearly has a pianist to turn other record companies green with envy. - Gramophone


----------



## Lisztian

Op. 27/1 and 2; Op. 28


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano)and conducting; Mozart Piano Concertos 25-26

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Edward Downes conducting; Glière: Symphony No. 2 & The Zaporozhy Cossacks

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Albrecht conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

János Rolla conducting; Canon & Gigue

Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Dale Clevenger (horn)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 21 in A major_ & _No. 22 in E flat major_


----------



## Taggart

Colin M said:


> Question from a curious New Member, "how do you all get the CD or Album cover on your posts?" Appreciate the guidance.


See also Posting pictures for lots of gory details.


----------



## Malx

Janacek, Glagolitic Mass - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.

This disc is fast becoming a favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24

Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Vinson Cole (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone) & Jaco Huijpen (bass)

The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra & The Netherlands Radio Choir.


----------



## sonance

Tadeas Salva: Cello Concerto (and other works for cello)
Eugen Prochac, cello; Jan Slavik. cello; nora Skuta, piano; Juraj Cizmarovic, violin; Bernadette Sunavska, organ; Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Marian Lejava


----------



## Jacck

*Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues Op.87 (Tatiana Nikolayeva)*


----------



## sonance

Tomas Svoboda: Piano Concertos
Norman Krieger, piano (no. 2); Jennifer Kelley Speck, solo bassoon; Tomas Svoboda (no. 1); Dayton Philharmonic Orchestra/Neal Gittleman (artesie 4 recordings)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Luc Tingaud conducting; Bizet: Roma/ Marche funebre in B minor/ Overture in A majorJeux d'enfants: No. 8. Les Quatre Coins (version for orchestra)/Petite Suite (arr. of Jeux d'enfants for orchestra) etc

RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - orchestral works part two of two this morning.

_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):
Concerto for piano, wind instruments and percussion (1953):










Concerto for viola, piano, wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):










Symphony no.5 [_Symphonie concertante_] - revised version of the Concerto for winds and double basses, which itself was adapted from the Concerto for solo trumpet and winds (orig. 1932 - adapted 1948-49 and rev. 1950):
Symphony no.6 - first movement adapted from the _adagio_ of the _Symphony L'Oeuvre_ (orig. 1937-38 - adapted 1951-53):
Symphony no.7 for large orchestra (1957-58):
Symphony no.8 for large orchestra (1960-62):


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony:
Hubert Parry, Symphony No 3 - LPO, Matthias Bamert.









Now: 
Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - Royal Danish Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A Fancy by John Dowland played by Jakob Lindberg. Thinking this can be a nice ending of a recital following a modern piece...


----------



## Taggart

Nice .. but not quite our cup of tea.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Veni Creator, Litany to the Virgin Mary, Demeter, Penthesilea (Stryja)
Stravinsky: Le Sacre, Firebird, Petrouchka, Pulcinella, Jeu de cartes (Abbado)
Mompou: Piano Music (played by Mompou)


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacck said:


> *Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues Op.87 (Tatiana Nikolayeva)*


Just curious--which recording? I like the Melodiya for the sound.


----------



## eljr

Choir of St. Mary's Cathedral / Duncan Ferguson
William Mundy: Sacred Choral Music

Release Date June 22, 2018
Duration01:05:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## sonance

André Jolivet (Les enregistrements Erato)
CD 1: Cello Concertos nos. 1 and 2; Suite en concert pour violoncelle; Concerto pour harpe et orchestre de chambre
- no. 1: André Navarra, cello; Orchestre de l'association des Concerts Lamoureux/André Jolivet
- no. 2: Mstisvlav Rostropovitch, cello; Orchestre National de l'ORTF/André Jolivet
- suite: André Navarra, cello
- harp concerto: Lily Laskine, harp; Orchestre de l'Opéra de Paris/André Jolivet


----------



## Jacck

Blancrocher said:


> Just curious--which recording? I like the Melodiya for the sound.


this one
https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Preludes-Fugues-Tatiana-Nikolayeva/dp/B000002ZO8
I will have to listen to the Melodiya recording. The preludes sound like Bach combined with modern music.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenbom performing; Beethoven: Piano sonatas.

Op. 101/Op. 106


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by an earlier posting by @Blancrocher......disc 12 of this set......Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater":










*Program: *Stabat Mater
*Performers: *Polish State Philharmonic Chorus, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra, Katowice
*Conductor:* Jan Wojtacha (chorus master)
*Composer: *Karol Szymanowski
*Recording: *12/88-6/89 Concert Hall of the Polish State Orchestra, Katowice, Poland
*Format: *CD (DDD)
*Label: *1990 HNH International (2017 Brilliant)


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacck said:


> this one
> https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Preludes-Fugues-Tatiana-Nikolayeva/dp/B000002ZO8
> I will have to listen to the Melodiya recording. The preludes sound like Bach combined with modern music.


The P&Fs were inspired by hearing Nikolaeva playing the WTC at a competition. He had her playing of Bach in mind when he wrote them. This is her first recording, from 1961: 




The one I've got is from 1987 on Melodiya, which is both better played and doesn't have as muddy sonics as the Hyperion (in part because of the pianist's excessive use of pedal).

Still, I like her Hyperion version better than other pianist's efforts despite their superior technique (except Richter, who didn't complete the set). She has the appropriate sense of reverence for these monumental works.


----------



## Lisztian

D664; d625; d575


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Piano Concerto":


----------



## eljr

Hilary Hahn
Hilary Hahn plays Bach: Sonatas 1 & 2; Partita 1

Release Date October 5, 2018
Duration01:15:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
The Fisher Center for the Performing Arts, Sosnoff Theater, Bard College


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Concerto*

I'm a sucker for Naxos White Boxes for some reason. I guess I just like to see rows of white boxes. The concerto is nicely done and is probably done better somewhere else.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Taggart said:


> Nice .. but not quite our cup of tea.


The funeral music is kind of a downer, and Summerly doesn't do it much favors. If you want to try it again, Robert King does a better job, at least to my ears.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Rutter's "Suite Antique":


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Fiedler conducting; Offenbach: Gaîté parisienne/ Gioacchino Rossini, Ottorino Respighi: La boutique fantasque.

Boston Pops Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'_









Motets and Chansons by *Nicolas Gombert*


----------



## Vasks

*Lully - Overture to "Les Plaisirs" (Mallon/Naxos)
Janequin - Three chansons (Ensemble Clement Janequin/Harmoni mundi)
Marias - Five selections from "Suitte d'un gout etranger" (Coin/Decca)
F. Couperin - La Francoise from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away, Sleigh Ride, Brigg Fair*

Great interpretations from Beecham and the Royal Phil.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet and Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)performing; Schubert: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major.


----------



## agoukass

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht (1947 version for string orchestra)
Richard Strauss: Introduction from "Capriccio" 
Stravinsky: Apollon musagete 

Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Andolink

This is, IMO, a remarkable disc from the standpoint of recorded sound. Performances are also absolutely top notch.


----------



## Eramire156

*Philly Sound, now on the turntable*

I ended last night listening to Beethoven, this morning I'll start with another Beethoven record

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" *









*Eugene Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra *

Columbia CS 6266 (two eyed Columbia)


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _When Adam Fell, Op. 89_ (2011) & _Pastorals, Op. 19_ (1965)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Oliver Knussen


----------



## Guest

Wellesz Symphony No 2.










Wow! Notes in the blown-away thread.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 and 11 

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano
Zurcher Kammerorchester / Edward de Stoutz


----------



## Merl

Jeez, what a boring reading of Brahms 4! You can do better with nearly any other account of the 4th Symphony. Sorry to be so negative but i really didnt enjoy this one. It never seems to get going (due to Herreweghe conducting it like hes trying to get it finished as quickly as possible) and even when it does its so underpowered and lacking dynamics that it sounds dead.


----------



## Colin M

Nielsen Symphony 4 the Inextinquishable


----------



## ribonucleic

Arvo Pärt - Kanon Pokajanen (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir)












> Of all the music to have graced the digital grooves of ECM's ongoing relationship with Arvo Pärt, these settings of the Russian Orthodox Canon of Repentance to Our Lord Jesus Christ in its entirety stand out as the pinnacle of his craft. ...
> 
> If there is a more heart-stopping, transportive moment in all of choral literature than the opening proclamation, I have yet to hear it. Sung with such passion in every single voice and rising in a collective exhalation of Godly energies, it never fails to halve me to my core. ...
> 
> The Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir is as much a treasure as the one who has provided them such bounty. They handle every note as the holy relic that it is, passed down through the ages and translated in song so that others may touch it without degrading its surface. The altos in particular emit an outstanding richness of tone. The recording space is potently reverberant, drawing out every pause like a comet's tail. Listening to this music, one comes to appreciate the choral qualities of Pärt's instrumental pieces as well. And while those have received plenty of deserved attention, Kanon pokajanen is a must-listen for anyone wishing to hear the Estonian visionary in his most enlightened state of grace. The music is almost too powerful, such that listening to the entire album in one sitting can be a draining experience, faced as we are with the prospect of returning to a secular world once its last ghost leaves our ears. - ECM Reviews


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before lunch is ready to listen to a couple of tracks: Frode Fjellheim's "Dona nobis pacem" and Kim Arnesen's "Even When He is Silent"


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem, Te Deum*


----------



## xankl

Beginning my day with this attractively tranquil collection...


----------



## ribonucleic

Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit (Argerich)










Enchanting.

[And the music is good too. ]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Flute Quartet KV 285*

Barthold Kuijken is a brave man. That transverse flute is unforgiving in such a spare setting. There isn't a lot of room for lack of confidence.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Te Deum*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Gloria":


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le Mystère de la Nativité. Locher...Luzerner Sonfonieorch./ Koch (MGB)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Part's "Adam's Lament":










*Performers: *Latvian Radio Choir, Vox Clamantis, Sinfonietta Riga


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


You know I don't own this.....

There is just sooooooooooooooooo much I neeeeeeeed.

In my cart well over a year.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

On Vivaldi's vocal music listening spree here


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


this Ave Maria is just other worldly

clearly the sounds we can look forward to after we have served our time in purgatory....


----------



## eljr

Anne Akiko Meyers
Mirror in Mirror

Release Date September 7, 2018
Duration01:03:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 9, 2016
Recording Location
DiMenna Center for Classical Music, NYC
London Air Studios, U.K.
SUNY Purchase, NY

another EXCELLENT new release!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> Starting the evening with my favorite recording of Barber's "Adagio":


The door is a jar, but this is not a pipe.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> The door is a jar, but this is not a pipe.


We are in the same constellation.


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall* - viele and violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras* - vocals
*Arianna Savall* - vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall* - vocals and lute
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## ribonucleic

Richard Strauss - Four Last Songs (Jessye Norman, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig/Kurt Masur)










Simply the most sublime music I've ever heard. Infinitely moving.


----------



## Joe B

Last one of the night.....Gerald's Finzi's "Come Away Death":


----------



## Colin M

Been watching Kansas City reform their defense against Cincinnati while listening to Mendlesohnn Italian Symphony Abbado. Music done and going to listen to the American football announcers Good night dear members.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

I am gonna end the night with this one....


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Adam: Giselle ( excerpts)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier










Last evening of my short vacation with a great opera


----------



## KenOC

Charles Villiers Stanford, Symphony No. 1. Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones conducting. A real surprise, a well-finished and energetic work of good interest from 1876.


----------



## Lisztian

Piano Sonata No. 3; Fantasias Op. 116.


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Liszt - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Totentanz, S525

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm van Otterloo conducting; Verdi: Requiem

Martina Arroyo Carol Smith Alexander Young Martti Talvela

Residentie Orchestra The Hague.


----------



## Dimace

Lisztian said:


> Piano Sonata No. 3; Fantasias Op. 116.
> 
> View attachment 109215


Julius is so good in everything he is playing, to make me sometimes to believe he isn't a human being. Especially his proficiency in Beethoven is interstellar.



Rogerx said:


> View attachment 109216
> 
> 
> Seiji Ozawa conducting; Liszt - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Totentanz, S525
> 
> Krystian Zimerman (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra.


This is a real 1988 gem, if I can remember correctly. I follow Krystian blindfolded to everything he is playing: from Mozart to Liszt and everything between them. His Chopin is maybe the best in the world (together with Ohlsson) and his musical ethos a paradigm for every music scholar.

Here another Katchen I love:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich! Music for viola and piano, some preludes op. 34 and viola sonata op. 147. Robin Ireland and Tim Horton playing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Louis Spohr - various works part one this morning and early afternoon.

Sonata for viola and piano in E-flat op.5 no.3 - arr. for violin and piano (orig. c.1798):
Sonata no.3 for violin and piano in D op.50 (bet. 1810 and 1815):
_Nocturne, Theme and Variations_ for piano duet op.99 - arr. for violin and piano (orig. c.1822):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat op.12 (c.1804):
Piano Trio no.4 in G op.35 (c.1811):
Piano Trio no.5 in G op.65 (c.1814):
Piano Trio no.8 in E-flat op.96 (c.1822):








***

(*** same recording but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ budget imprint)

Double String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.65 (1823):
Double String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.77 (1827):


----------



## bravenewworld




----------



## Rogerx

Sir Mark Elder conducting; Sibelius: Symphony No. 2/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49/ The Oceanides, Op. 73.

Hallé Orchestra.


----------



## Kollwitz

Kubelik Parsifal


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim performing; Beethoven: Piano sonatas.

Op.101 & OP.106


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My recent listening has been varied.

My most memorable was watching Saint-Saens’ Samson et Dalila performed at the MET conducted by Sir Mark Elder at the Cinema. More so than than some of the operas I have watched at the Cinema or listened to on CD Saint-Saens use of Orchestra really enthralls, as does his use of Chorus. I really enjoyed this work and the performance. I liked the casting - Elīna Garanča was an excellent Dalila which was odd as I had only previously seen her as Octavian. I’m not the biggest fan of Roberto Alagna (I’ve only seen him previously in the MET’s Bitterfly) but he performed well too.

Mozart’s Symphonies Nos. 39 & 40 - Claudio Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart.

Haydn’s Symphonies Nos. 95, 99 & 104 ‘London’ - Eugen Jochum & the London Philharmonic Orchestra - these have been in heavy rotation for me recently and I really enjoy these performances.


----------



## Marinera

Still Vivaldi


----------



## sonance

Albert Huybrechts: Chamber Music vol. 1 (Sonate pour violon et piano; Chant funèbre pour violoncelle et piano; Trio à cordes)
Pierre Amoyal, violin; Marie Hallynck, cello; David Lively, piano; Yuko Shimizu-Amoyal, viola (cypres)


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Battista Martini: Toccata (per l'Offertorio); Grave (per la Benedizione); Al post comunio
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata K. 287 (Andante - Allegro); Sonata K. 328 (Andante comodo); Sonata K. 288 (Allegro)
Giuseppe Gheradeschi: Rondo in G
Anonymus (Pistoia, 18. Jh): Elevazione
Niccolo Moretti: Sonata ad uso sinfonia
Johann Valentin Rathgeber: Aria Pastorella
Johann Sebastian Bach: Choralbearbeitung "Dies sind die heil'gen zehn Gebot'" BWV 678; Orgelsonate BWV 525; Passacaglia und Fuge BWV 582

Gustav Auzinger (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Haselböck conducting; Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Vienna Academy Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Albert Huybrechts: Chamber Music vol. 3 
(Suite pour instruments à vent et piano, Pastorale pour six instruments à vent; Quintette à vent; Concertino pour violoncelle et piano; Sonatine pour flûte et alto; Pastourelle pour viole de gambe et piano)
Lucas Blondeel, piano; Lionel Bams, piano; Philippe Pierlot, viole de gambe; Solistes de La Monnaie (cypres)


----------



## Orfeo

*In Honor of Montserrat Caballe*









*Then,
*


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson performing; Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude & Fughetta in G major, BWV902/ Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, Chorale Prelude BWV 734 (Transcr. Wilhelm Kempff)Organ Sonata No. 4, BWV 528 etc.


----------



## Marinera

Paisiello sacred music








A recent release, listening on spotify. I like what I hear.

















Instruments sound a bit more recessed than I'm used to, at least this is noticeable when only instrumental part plays for a while - together with the voice it sound well balanced though, but the voice sounds great, and recorded very well.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is the artist who got me to take Vivaldi more seriously. This is the best Vivaldi I've ever heard. Highly recommended!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Louis Spohr - various works part two tonight.

String Quartets nos. 1-3 op.30 (1804-08):










Nonet in F for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass op.31 (1813):
Septet in A-minor for piano, flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin and cello op.147 (1853):










Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1828):
Symphony no.6 [_Historische_] in G op.116 (1839):


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

QUEEN KATHERINE PARR & SONGS OF REFORMATION
*Thomas Tallis*
Alamire - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - viol consort
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Cello and Viola Concertos. Hugh, Tschopp, Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Griffiths (CPO)


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola: Orchestral Works 2. This is a great recording, and there are 2 discs of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Iannis Xenakis*
Complete String Quartets (Xenakis Edition, Vol. 10)
Tetras
Tetora
ST-4/1
Ergma*
The JACK Quartet *[mode, 2009].

Hello again to all. My first disc in a few months, after an illness, has been this new acquisition, finally obtained from France. It's now "out of print". Uncompromising stuff, but taken in my stride as a regular at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival. A splendid recording and performances from the US-based JACK quartet.


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Iannis Xenakis*
> Complete String Quartets (Xenakis Edition, Vol. 10)
> Tetras
> Tetora
> ST-4/1
> Ergma*
> The JACK Quartet *[mode, 2009].
> 
> Hello again to all. My first disc in a few months, after an illness, has been this new acquisition, finally obtained from France. It's now "out of print". Uncompromising stuff, but taken in my stride as a regular at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival. A splendid recording and performances from the US-based JACK quartet.


It's nice to see you back, we missed you Turnabout Vox


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

I bought a hoard of LPs recently and was able to snag a couple Reiner CSO recordings, both are "shaded dog" mono pressings, the hunt continues for stereo pressings, but now on the turntable

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.6 "Pastoral"*









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

RCA LM-2614


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Sir Mark Elder conducting; Sibelius: Symphony No. 2/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49/ The Oceanides, Op. 73.
> 
> *Hallé Orchestra.*


I want only to mention the quality of the directors and conductors of this orchestra in the past, which is interstellar: *Thomas Beecham, Malcom Surgent, John Barbirolli, Kent Nagano* and many other HUGE names!!! And it's ''only'' Manchesters orchestra… This means English musical tradition! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

senza sordino said:


> It's nice to see you back, we missed you Turnabout Vox


I have a lot of respect for Giannis, but, honestly I can not listen to his music. I have the same problem with Theodoros (Antoniou), who is (was) the other big Greek contemporary composer. Someone must have a very educated ear to listen to this music, which, of course, is very interesting. You made an excellent, but very difficult choice.

_*I quoted the wrong post. My apologies. This is a reply to user Senza Sordino. Thanks. 
_


----------



## eljr




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 42, 44 'Trauersymphonie' & 46*
Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert

More Haydn for me this evening, this time from the "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies performed on period instruments.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

Great suggestion millionrainbows! Carmignola.









Earlier: CDs 1&2


----------



## Colin M

Songs by Samuel Barber. Gerald Finley, Baritone. Julius Drake, Piano. 

Great contemplative and relaxing music.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gluck auf deutsch, now on the turntable*

*Christoph Willibald Gluck
Orpheus und Errydike*









*Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Maria Stader
Rita Streich

Ferenc Fricsay 
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*

Dutifully performed, only Streich stands out as Cupid


----------



## bharbeke

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1*
Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"*
Lazar Berman

*Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op. 17*
Leif Ove Andsnes, recommended by kyjo

*Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1*
Leonard Rose, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra, recommended by senza sordino

All of these were good to listen to, and the Berman Beethoven was top rate.


----------



## Alfacharger

A magnificent recording of Roy Harris' 6th Symphony along with Copland's songs on Poems of Emily Dickerson.










Then Saint Saens 1st Piano Concerto.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:










Half the tracks are world premier recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Gluck: Alceste. Gedda, Norman...Weikl, Chor und Symphonieorch. des Bayerischen Rundfunks/ Baudo (Orfeo)


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello

_Orange Mountain_


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32*
Andras Schiff, recommended by KenOC

This sonata is an artistic triumph, and Schiff does a fantastic job with both the straightforward and jazzy parts of it.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Dimace

Alfacharger said:


> A magnificent recording of Roy Harris' 6th Symphony along with Copland's songs on Poems of Emily Dickerson.


Excellent composer, excellent music. What, once upon the time, came to Europe, was the LP issue which had also some Overtures from Ives. (I don't have it) Unter I saw you the European issue of this beautiful symphony with tremendous historical significance. (also the orchestra is disbanded…)

View attachment 109238


I believe that the content is also very interesting.


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX NO.4
*Music from Colonial Mexico, C. 1730*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Naïve_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haydnguy

*Bach* (Cantatas)

BWV 63, BWV61, BWV 132, BWV 172

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing; Songs Without Words
( Bach and Mendelssohn )


----------



## Lisztian

Stabat Mater Op. 53; Litania do Marii Panny Op. 59; Symphony No. 3 Op. 27.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano) performing; Schubert Lieder.

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schumann: Dichterliebe & Schubert: An Die Musik*
Fritz Wunderlich (Tenor) & Hubert Giesen

Fantastic performances from both artists, Wunderlich is easily one of my favourite tenors.

These performances are simply sincere and heartfelt without ever being overwrought.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto box:CD 13.

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16/ Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28/ Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75 etc.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Louis Spohr - various works part three this morning and early afternoon.

Septet no.1 in D-minor for piano, flute, oboe, horn, viola, cello and bass op.74 (c.1815):
Piano Quintet in E-flat minor op.87 (1802):










Piano Concerto no.2 in A-minor op.85 (1816):
Piano Concerto no.3 in B-minor op.89 (1819):










String Quartet no.13 in E-minor op.45 no.2 (1818):
String Quartet no.14 in F-minor op.45 no.3 (1818):


----------



## joen_cph

Some Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen (1932-2016).

The relatively simple soundscapes of the piano concerto, "_Plateaux Pour Piano et Orchestre_" (2005), lasting 38 minutes, is probably a good way to start exploring his varied oeuvre. Sounds, say, like updated Bartok at times, and quotes Mozart. The _Symphony-Antiphony_ is a quite light-hearted and approachable collage work, including solo piano, ragtime-like passages.

Generally, the later works represent more of a synthesis with tradition than the earliest, provocative or questioning ones, I think.

http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/short-bio/pelle-gudmundsen-holmgreen

















http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Apr09/GUDMUNDSEN-HOLMGREEN_6220533_6220548.htm









The _Double _for violin & piano might be something for those seeking a contemporary-style update of say Ravel´s _Blues_, from his 2nd Violin Sonata. 
I quite like the _Territorial Song_, difficult to describe, with a ritual undertone and lot of fragmented gestures and instrumental effects, but not angsty, slightly reminding me of _Petrouchka_ ("Petrouchka´s Room", "The Moor's Room", etc.).


----------



## sonance

Brahms/Schumann: Works for cello and piano
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello; Lars Vogt, piano (emi classics)


















In 2003 I saw Pergamenschikow play (together with young musicians, not very known then, but today: Baiba Skride, Martin Helmchen) and just fell in love with his art of playing. He seemed to radiate with joy. Ever since then, he has a special place in my heart. When he died in 2004, aged 55, I felt terribly shocked. Now I'm grateful for having had the opportunity to see him and listen to his great art.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim (piano duo) performing; Piano Duos: Mozart, Schubert & Stravinsky

Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major/ Schubert: Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813/Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein comducting; Händel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76
John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Marinera

Cabezon performed by Laura Puerto & Los Afectos Diversos on Vanitas. A selection of vocal and instrumental pieces 
Debussy - _D'un cahier d'esquisses; La plus que lente, L128_ / Noriko Ogawa/BIS
Faure - _ Berceuse, Op. 16; Morceau de lecture ; Romance, Op. 28; Andante, Op. 75_ / Eric Le Sage; Daishin Kashimoto / Alpha
Haydn - _Sonata no.47 in B minor_ / Emanuel Ax /Sony

And now listening to sacred motets by Vivaldi - _Motets RV 629, 631, 633, 623, 628, 630_ /Anke Herrmann, Laura Polverelli, Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi / Naive


----------



## Lisztian

Disc one.


----------



## Rogerx

Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin and direction) performing; 
Telemann: Complete Violin Concertos

L'Orfeo Barockorchester.


----------



## joen_cph

Morton Subotnick (1933 -): _Silver Apples of the Moon_, and _The Wild Bull_.

Quite approachable and often rather gentle, purely electronic music from the 60s. 
A good deal more advanced than for example Jarre, though.

"_Silver Apples_ ..." is considered a classic.

"In the late 1960s, a time when much United States' academic "avant-gardist" electronic music was highly abstract, (largely concerned with pitch and timbre, where (metric) rhythm might be an afterthought or of no consequence, and simple patterned structures were largely avoided), Subotnick broke with this direction by including sections with metric rhythms - those based on pulses and beats. Both Silver Apples of the Moon and 1968's The Wild Bull (another Nonesuch-commissioned work for tape; they have since been combined on a Wergo CD) have been choreographed by dance companies around the world."
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton_Subotnick)


----------



## Vasks

_An intoxicating opera_


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Best conducting; Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

Corydon Singers.


----------



## Dimace

A very nice Tschaikowski experience from this marvelous orchestra. Super sound (sacd) quality.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: The Seasons. This is an absolutely beautiful album. If you didn't know it was John Cage, you'd be totally fooled.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Wand/Koln. A solid performance. Wand's Bruckner is always dependably good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Louis Spohr - various works part four tonight.

_Te Deum_ in D WoO16 (1806):
_Missa Solemnis_ in C WoO12 (1806):










_Grand Concerto_ in F for bassoon and orchestra WoO23 (1805):
_Concertino_ in G for piano and small orchestra op.73 (comp. by 1816):
Septet no.2 [_Military_] in C for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello, contrabass and piano op.114 (1829):
_Rondeau_ [_La galante_] in E-flat for piano op.120 (1831):










String Quintet no.5 in G-minor op.106 (poss. 1838):
String Quintet no.6 in E-minor op.129 (1845):


----------



## bharbeke

*Pablo de Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25*
Gil Shaham, Alejandro Posada, Orquesta Sinfonica de Castilla y Leon, recorded live, heard on the radio

The thunderous applause at the end of this performance was well-earned. Shaham played the violin masterfully.


----------



## joen_cph

*Schumann* - _Waldszenen op.82_ & _Fantasiestücke op.12_

Sviatoslav Richter. Historical, fine performances, from 1956.


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Concertino*; Capriccio*; Sinfonietta 

Rudolf Firkusny, piano* 
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
Maxim Vengerov, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

My thanks to whomever recommended this version to me. The piece has jumped from the bottom of the trash heap to the top shelf with Vengerov's performance.


----------



## Oskaar

Liszt: Piano Works

Kriszta Kovács (piano)









Just brilliant performance, and very good sound.. And Liszt's piano work, is among the best.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Max Reger, orchestral edition on Deutsche Grammophon. This must be the most romantic music ever!


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Wand/Koln. A solid performance. Wand's Bruckner is always dependably good.


Günter and Sergiu deliver some of the very best Bruckner.



joen_cph said:


> *Schumann* - _Waldszenen op.82_ & _Fantasiestücke op.12_
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter. Historical, fine performances, from 1956.
> 
> View attachment 109253


This is a new found for me! I'm collecting the big Russian like crazy and I don't have this baby. Thanks!



Oskaar said:


> Liszt: Piano Works
> 
> Kriszta Kovács (piano)
> 
> View attachment 109254
> 
> 
> Just brilliant performance, and very good sound.. And Liszt's piano work, is among the best.


Perfect! Kriszta brings all the tradition of her school to her Liszt! A musical gem!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## joen_cph

> This is a new found for me! I'm collecting the big Russian like crazy and I don't have this baby. Thanks!


As regards the Richter 10CD box, samples and content can be heard and seen here
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Svjatoslav-Richter-Sensibler-Exzentriker/hnum/7590823

I´d suppose the price at JPC is probably one of the cheapest currently. Sound is very varying, but rarely that good. There´s a relatively unknown Beethoven 3rd Cto. with Bakala etc.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartets in C, op.74, no.1 / in G, op.77, no.1*









*Juilliard String Quartet *

RCA LM-2168 (shaded dog)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Sonatas D 784, D 840, D 845


----------



## Merl

Thoroughly enjoying this lively set. The string symphonies are particularly engaging.


----------



## Iota

So lovely this music it almost hurts. The Hilliard seem born to sing it.


----------



## Iota

pmsummer said:


> MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
> *Guillaume de Machaut*
> Graindelavoix
> Björn Schmelzer - director
> _
> Glossa Platinum_


A magnificent disc!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, Will Todd's musical setting to John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Colin M

Brahms Symphony 2 in DM Von Karajan Berlin

A rejuvenating use of 30 minutes or so.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
*Music of Medieval France*
Sonus - ensemble
_
Dorian Discovery_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: *
Fantasie in D major D760 'Wanderer' 
Piano Sonata in A minor D845
Wlhelm Kempff, piano 
1967 (Fantasie)
1965 (Sonata)
*
From BluRay Audio disc in this new set*


----------



## Joe B

Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## Dimace

I just posted this CD collection with something I wrote for Schubert in another topic and because I think is the best Schubert recording in human history I will post it - with your kind permission - also here. I'm sure that most of you have heard about this recording and the woman behind the keys. But, I believe, to repeat something of such quality is not so bad…


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## senza sordino

The last few mornings

Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God









Underneath the Greenwood Tree, music from the 1200s to 1500s about Robin Hood. Nice









Bach Mass in Bm. 









Bach Violin Concerto in Dm for two violins, Violin Concertos in Am and E, another double violin concerto in Dm, constructed from another piece copied from another. Lovely music, a desert island disk for me









Bach The Art of the Fugue, a BBC magazine disk


----------



## Lisztian

Andrew Ford _Night and Dreams_; _Schoenberg Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte

_


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia piano and conducting; Mozart: piano concertos 1/2/3/4.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Adam: Le Diable a Quatre & Overtures.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No 7.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra .


----------



## joen_cph

*Grieg *- _Lyrical Pieces_. Lagerspetz, Finlandia 3CD box.

Nice and lively versions. Good for mornings.


----------



## Biwa

Nocturnal: lute music from Dowland to Britten

Anthony Holborne: The Honeysuckle; Muy Linda; The Night Watch; Countess of Pembroke's Paradise; The Fairy Round
Edward Collard: Go From My Window; Hugh Aston's Ground
Daniel Bacheler: Pavan
John Danyel: Mrs. Anne Grene her Leaves be Green
Anonymus: The Flowers of the Forest; Remember me at Evening; The English Nighingale
William Byrd: Lullaby
Benjamin Britten: Nocturnal nach John Dowland op. 70
John Dowland: A Dream; A fancy; Orlando Sleepeth; Galliard to Lachrimae; Mr. Dowland's Midnight; Farewell
John Johnson: Passingmeasures Pavan; Carman's Whistle; Good Night and Good Rest

Jakob Lindberg (lute)


----------



## Itullian

I'm not a fan of Abbado, but
imho this is the best recording Abbado ever made.
And with beautiful, rich, detailed engineering by DGG
Highly recommended for a digital Brahms cycle.


----------



## joen_cph

*Schubert* - _Forellenquintett_ / Kantorow etc. / Forlane CD

Recommended recording.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler symphony 9 / Barbirolli

Das Liede von der Erde / Walter


----------



## joen_cph

*Schubert* - _String Quintet_ / Vellinger4/ BBC CD

Definitely one of the BBC music magazine CDs worth having, IMO. And a masterpiece, of course.


----------



## Sid James

*Best of Lang Lang (compilation)
Disc One:*
Liszt Liebestraum No. 3
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
Chopin Etude Op. 10 No. 3
Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 (III. movt.)
Mozart Piano Sonata K. 330 (II. movt.)
Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2 (II. movt.)
Satie Gnossiennes No. 1
Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (18th var.)
Chopin Nocturne Op. 27 No. 2
Tchiakovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 (III. movt.)
Schumann Traumerei
Rachmaninov Prelude Op. 23 No. 5

*Disc Two:*
Lü Autumn Moon on a Calm Lake
Deng Spring Wind
Oldfield Harbinger
Du Straw Hat Dance
Desplat River Waltz
Tan Dun The Banquet soundtrack (excerpts)
Xian Yellow River Piano Concerto (Ode to the Yellow River)
Schiller Time for Dreams
Zhu Happy Times
Hess Piano Concerto
Huang/Chen/Shen Two Horses

"Playing music is not rocket science. It is poetry, romance. Musically, how do you convey longing? Anger? Fear? Jubilation? Confusion? Clarity? You look at the text, you look inside yourself, and you come up with interpretation. Yes, that interpretation is born out of something that has been written by someone you don't know; but your interpretation must be the genuine manifestation of something you do know: human emotion."
*- Lang Lang*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Loius Spohr - various works part five this morning.

_Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme_ [_'Schöne Minka'_] for flute trio op.78 (by 1818):
Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.81 (by 1819):
Cello Sonata in A op.104 (1824):










Violin Concerto no.8 [_In Form einer Gesangsszene_] in A-minor op.47 (1816):
Violin Concerto no.12 in A op.79 (1828):
Violin Concerto no.13 in E op.92 (poss. 1835):










Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.119 (1841):
Piano Quintet no.2 in D op.130 (1845):


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schumann: Symphonies No 1-2 and Die Braut von Messina - Overture in C minor Op. 100
( Disc 1)


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No 7.
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra .


One of the best 7th in human history! I love Lenny as a composer and conductor! He is (not was) a true asset for the America and the world.



Rogerx said:


> Riccardo Muti conducting; Schumann: Symphonies No 1-2 and Die Braut von Messina - Overture in C minor Op. 100
> ( Disc 1)


Schumann - Muti. This is interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Christian Gerber (bandoneon), Ulrike Payer (piano) & Rüdiger Ludwig (double bass) performing; Piazzólla: Tango!


----------



## joen_cph

*Mahler* - _Symphony 9_ - Bernstein/NYPO /sony CD.

The CD sound is less compressed, than could be expected for these recordings. A very emotional approach, in almost every detail, I´d probably prefer a little more subdued one in this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

A very energetic and precise recording from the father of Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quintets K 515 614. Salomon Quartet. Bliss.


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "Les nations anciens et modernes (Ward/Naxos)
Froberger - Suite #12 from "The Strasbourg Manuscript" (Remy/cpo)
Finger - Sonata in C for Oboe, Trumpet & Basso continuo (Steele-Perkins/EMI)
J. S. Bach - Partita #1 in B-flat, BWV825 (Pinnock/Hanssler)
Richter - Grandes Symphony #4 (Hakkinen/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano) performing; Hummel - Piano Works

Bagatelles (6), Op. 107/ Caprice, Op. 49/ La bella capricciosa: Polonaise, Op. 55/ La contemplazione: Una fantasia piccola, Op. 107 No. 3/ Piano Sonata in E flat, Op. 13/ Rondo all'Ungherese, Op. 107 No. 6/ Rondo for piano in E flat major, Op. 11/ / Variations on a theme from Gluck's 'Armide', Op. 57


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Christian Gerber (bandoneon), Ulrike Payer (piano) & Rüdiger Ludwig (double bass) performing; Piazzólla: Tango!


Excellent! I can also suggest:


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Brahms: Piano Concerto no. 1; Haydn Variations
Cédric Tiberghien, piano; BBC Symphony Orchestra/Jiri Belohlavek (harmonia mundi)










now:
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet and Trio
Joan Enric Lluna, clarinet; Tokoy String Quartet; Lluis Claret, cello; Josep Colom, piano (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Dimace

A very special CD from the Scottish master* William Wallace* (1860/1940) Immense quality in every aspect: Orchestration, melodic lines, conducting, sound quality etc. Neoromantic music to its peak!!! Everyone who likes the English orchestra tradition must have this one. It will be his/her favorite CD. *Verdict: 5/5 *









_*Please note: This is NOT (yet) a collectible! It looks like more a bargain. (I speak always for the European market) But, with such a quality, will be sooner or later. _


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Louis Spohr - sixth and final instalment this evening.

Piano Trio no.2 in F op.123 (1842):
Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat op.133 (1846):









_Potpourri on Themes by Mozart_ no.2 in B-flat for three violins, viola and cello op.22 (1807):
String Sextet in C op.140 (1848):
String Quintet no.7 in G-minor op.144 (1850):










Variations in F for piano and orchestra op.97 (c.1820):
_Grand Variations_ in B-flat for piano and orchestra op.115 (1830):
_Fantasy on 'Oberons Zauberhorn'_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.116 (1830):
_Grand Rondeau brillant _ [_'La retour de Londres'_] in F-minor for piano and orchestra op.127 (1833):


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition: WTC Book I, 17-24; Wagner Transcriptions.

I like this series because it features the same cover art as the original LP issues. The Wagner here is interesting; the notes have Gould declaring himself as a Wagnerite, and it shows. I usually don't think of Gould as a Romantic because of his Bach affiliation, but he is very Romantic and fluid here. It reminds me of the Nireghazi recordings.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition: WTC Book I, 17-24; Wagner Transcriptions.
> 
> I like this series because it features the same cover art as the original LP issues. The Wagner here is interesting; the notes have Gould declaring himself as a Wagnerite, and it shows. I usually don't think of Gould as a Romantic because of his Bach affiliation, but he is very Romantic and fluid here. It reminds me of the Nireghazi recordings.


A few words only for Glenns recording: It is VERY INTERESTING, unique (Glenn doesn't play often such a music) and well played recording from the master Gould, but two things are very clear to me: 1. The Wagner is played like Beethoven or Bach, with, yes, mathematical accuracy but lack of feelings and pathos and 2. The master is not a composer. What he has chosen to play and the way he has developed it, lack musical depth, because, I guess, Glenn isn't himself an orchestrator or conductor. Never the less a unique recording and a real musical gem.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Flavius

Grieg: Lyrische Stücke. Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## joen_cph

Dimace said:


> A few words only for Glenns recording: It is VERY INTERESTING, unique (Glenn doesn't play often such a music) and well played recording from the master Gould, but two things are very clear to me: 1. The Wagner is played like Beethoven or Bach, with, yes, mathematical accuracy but lack of feelings and pathos and 2. The master is not a composer. What he has chosen to play and the way he has developed it, lack musical depth, because, I guess, Glenn isn't himself an orchestrator or conductor. Never the less a unique recording and a real musical gem.  Thanks for the post.


I haven´t heard Gould´s Wagner recordings for a while. However Gould also conducted the Siegfried Idyll. Opinions vary a lot
https://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

It would have been interesting if he had lived longer, maybe excelling more in conducting (say like Kocsis).


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## joen_cph

*Berio*: _Piano Concerto, "Echoing Curves"_ /Lucchesini,Berio/rca CD

One of Berio´s most immediately accessible works, I quite like it - I don´t hear this as much more "difficult" than say some pieces by Scrabin (the 5th Sonata). A long, oscillating beginning is replaced by quieter, meditative passages.

The accompanying piece, "_Rendering_", is mainly based on Schubert orchestral fragments, and gently overall kept in his style.


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini op 43 - Danil Trifonov, Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.

A recent addition and a very disc indeed.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I've had this on my shelf forever, finally finding time to delve into it. Starting with disc 1, the Sea Symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Max Reger here  Viola sonata op. 107 with Nobuko Imai and Roland Brautigam. Fits my mood today!


----------



## MusicSybarite

joen_cph said:


> *Berio*: _Piano Concerto, "Echoing Curves"_ /Lucchesini,Berio/rca CD
> 
> One of Berio´s most immediately accessible works, I quite like it - I don´t hear this as much more "difficult" than say some pieces by Scrabin (the 5th Sonata). A long, oscillating beginning is replaced by quieter, meditative passages.
> 
> The accompanying piece, "_Rendering_", is mainly based on Schubert orchestral fragments, and gently overall kept in his style.
> 
> View attachment 109281


How interesting is when commenting something about the music, some impressions and not just the performers (even when they already appear on the cover art) and other evident information as in other cases.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

BITTER BALLADS
_Ancient and Modern Poetry Sung to Medieval and Traditional Melodies_
*Paul Hillier* - voice
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harps, psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 9

BPO / Karajan 1982 live


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malimö/ Markiz (BIS)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## KenOC

Charles Villiers Stanford, Symphony No. 4 in F major from 1888. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra. Very nice listening so far, a kind of mild Beethovenian flavor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Children's Corner*


----------



## Itullian

Great Ravel
Fantastic bargain!


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Children's Corner*
> 
> View attachment 109284


Arturo and Miceal (O' Rourke) are the two big aristocrats of the 88 keys. If someone looks for stylistic perfection combined with transcendental execution he just found his/her heroes. Sadly, I can express my appreciation to such artists & recordings only with a like to fellow user and some brief comments from my side.


----------



## Colin M

Dvorak Symphony 9 Em Bernstein New York

Just remarkable... And I have a lot of "favorite versions" of this : )


----------



## Eramire156

*From Chamber Music Society of New York*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57*

https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/video/2017-video-archive-3/shostakovich-piano-quintet-in-g-minor-op-57/

*Gilbert Kalish
Schumann Quartet*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









edit: Letting this Hi-Res FLAC play through: 
Aaron Kernis's "Musica Celestis"
Ola Gjeilo's "Tundra"
Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal"


----------



## Dimace

If I can correctly remember, both of the GREAT Wilhelms, recorded the Beethovens 5th in 1954 in Tokyo. By this time the recording engineering was quite primitive and all of you have the LP issue listened the pure quality. In 2013, the Japans remastered completely the recording and gave us this thrilling SACD, where the two Beethovenian MONSTERS are fighting behind the 88 keys for the ultimate pianistic excellence. It will be no thrill with this duel... No one won this battle. There is nothing more than 100% both of them they delivered to us. The only winners is the Tokyo audience and you, if you go and catch this phenomenal recording.









* This SACD is also collectible. So, you have both value for your money and pleasure for their ears.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Symphony No. 5, Valery Gergiev conducting the Mariinsky Orchestra. Oddly coupled with the Piano Concerto No. 3, but a very good performance.


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1. Very enjoyable 









Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 1, Bartok Piano Concerto no 3, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3. The third piano concerto of Prokofiev is probably my favourite of any piano concerto, just fantastic 









Prokofiev Violin Concerto no 1, Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1. I've had this cd for twenty years, it's a desert island disk for me 









Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella Suite. I love this disk, I got it second hand a couple of years ago, why would anyone give this one up?









Shostakovich Symphony no 4.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Great Ravel
> Fantastic bargain!


That looks interesting. Is this the old EMI box set repackaged by Warner with other orchestral music added?


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 2. Alexander Ivashkin, cello; Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyanski conducting. This is a seriously heavy-duty work and is played here very strongly. A thousand mysteries in this strange, ambiguous piece!


----------



## Dimace

senza sordino said:


> Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 1, Bartok Piano Concerto no 3, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3. The third piano concerto of Prokofiev is probably my favourite of any piano concerto, just fantastic


Only a small comment for this title:

I'm a big admirer of Charles Dutoit! He has recorded so many fabulous works, symphonic or operatic, should take maybe a day to write them down. Some small examples: The BEST Damnation, the BEST Mendelssohn Concertos (with Andras), some of the very best Bartok etc... I'm also a big fan of Martha. I believe she has recorded the best Burlesque in the human history. I have the feeling that this combo will be THE hammer. I wrote "believe" because I have not listen a lot of the master Prokofiev and without a steady comparison I can not write for sure. (in the contrary, I'm familiar with the operas of him) Also, I don't listen a lot the great Hungarian, to say the truth. Thanks a lot for the recommendation, my friend Senza Sordino. After I have listened this title, I could write something more.


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 and 3 

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Hephzibah Menuhin, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting; Sibelius Symphonies 3 and 6 /Tapiola op. 112

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> A DREAM
> *John Dowland*
> Hopkinson Smith - lute
> _
> Naïve_


Hopkinson Smith is professor in the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis of Swiss and arguably one of the best lute players our time. He came also to Germany, some years ago to give a master class. For the Englishman I have nothing to say, except that his profession was more a lute player, less a composer and he was a true genius. I'm not the best to comment this kind of music, but I have the wired feeling that this title is very worthy in every aspect. For me it will be certainly a buy, because of the name Naive, which has given us in the past some very collectible pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Markus Wolf (piano) and Alban Berg Quartett performing; Mozart - String Quintets Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks interesting. Is this the old EMI box set repackaged by Warner with other orchestral music added?
> 
> View attachment 109291


I believe so.....................


----------



## joen_cph

*Vaughan-Williams *- Orchestral works incl. _Tallis Fantasia, Oboe Concerto_, etc / Boughton / nimbus CD

A classic, and an extremely attractive disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach conducting; Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35 / Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141/Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos/ Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Schleswig-Holstein Festival Orchester.


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta; Concerto for Orchestra 

Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Legends, Op. 59

Bavarian State Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Symphony No 2

Herbert von Karajan / Orchestra di Roma della RAI

Live recording, Rome, March 26, 1953


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo's symphonies today, helmed by David Hurwitz's favourite conductor. :lol:

Not my favourite cycle by any stretch, but Norrington's idiosyncratic approach doesn't seem to irk me like it does others (though I can't be sure if I have the required gumption to investigate his Mahler...).


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Bizet: Symphony in C, La jolie fille de Perth Suite & Patrie!

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Sid James

*Rachmaninov*
Youth Symphony - Concertgebouw/Vladimir Ashkenazy
Symphony No. 3 - Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki
Piano Concerto No. 4 - Vladimir Ashkenazy/London SO/Andre Previn (Eloquence)

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3
Peter Katin, piano/London PO/Adrian Boult - 1
Alicia de Larrocha, piano/London SO/Andre Previn - 3
(Eloquence)

"A composer's music should express the country of his birth, his love affairs, his religion, the books that have influenced him, the pictures he loves. It should be the sum total of a composer's experience."
*- Rachmaninov*


----------



## Rogerx

Jirí Belohlávek conducting; Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This morning so far - some Mozart and some Herbert Howells...


----------



## Art Rock

One of those neglected composers who deserves far more attention.


----------



## eljr

Awesome offering from Anne...


----------



## Vasks

*Mackenzie - Twelfth Night Overture (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Elgar - Violin Sonata (Crow/Atma)
Lamond - Sword Dance from "Eine Liebe im Schottischen Hochlande" (Brabbins/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452_


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Prokofiev Symphony No. 5, Valery Gergiev conducting the Mariinsky Orchestra. Oddly coupled with the Piano Concerto No. 3, but a very good performance.


Have you heard this one? Both concertos are excellent, but the Prokofiev No.2 is simply hair-raising!


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54; Introduction and Allegro appassionato, Op. 92 

Wilhelm Kempff, piano
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Guest

Wellesz, Symphony No 2 again.










My initial impression that it is a work of great depth and beauty is confirmed. It has a first movement of Brucknerian grandeur, a scherzo featuring pervasive counterpoint, a sensuous slow movement alternative a lyrical theme and another theme which has the rhythms of a funeral march. The finale alternates contrapuntal and lyrical sections. If the work has a weakness it is that the closing doesn't have quite the weight necessary to bring such an ambitious work to a completely satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Ludo's symphonies today, helmed by David Hurwitz's favourite conductor. :lol:
> 
> Not my favourite cycle by any stretch, but Norrington's idiosyncratic approach doesn't seem to irk me like it does others (though I can't be sure if I have the required gumption* to investigate* his Mahler...).


You used the correct infinitive to describe the musical relation with Norrington. The Maestro was with us here in Germany, more than 12 years (in Stuttgart) and despite some (only a few) negative critics for his text approach with some composers, the 99% of the audience and experts loved him very much and were speaking for him the way someone does for a genius.

Nevertheless, Roger is a romantic master. When it comes to Beethoven, as you have written, you (not you personally, generally speaking) must forget what you have listened from the other maestros, open you ears and investigate, especially the way he is using the strings in his orchestra (s). Norrington is something more than a maestro:* An experience! *

And one suggestion from me: A very nice and quite collectible Third!


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll; Prelude and Liebestod from "Tristan und Isolde"'; Prelude to Act I of "Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg"; Prelude to Act I of "Lohengrin" 

Berlin Philharmonic / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 Fm Mravinsky Lenningrad


----------



## joen_cph

Colin M said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 Fm Mravinsky Lenningrad


The best version, IMO.


----------



## Guest

Colin M said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 Fm Mravinsky Lenningrad


Mono or stereo?

Correction, on the Mono Lenningrad set Mavrinsky does 5, 6, but Sanderling does 4.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age: Adagio - Andante


----------



## eljr

Clare College Choir, Cambridge
John Tavener: Ex Maria Virgine

Release Date 2008
Duration01:03:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Clare College Choir, Cambridge
> John Tavener: Ex Maria Virgine
> 
> Release Date 2008
> Duration01:03:36
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral


Very important Renaissances composer. I don't listen very often this kind of music, but I can admit that among the other composers of his (circa) era I prefer him along with Palestrina and Monteverdi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - solo piano music beginning tonight, concluding tomorrow.

_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.3 no.2 (1892):
_(6) Moments Musicaux_ op.16 (1896):
_(10) Preludes_ op.23 (1901-03):
Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.28 (1907):
_(13) Preludes_ op.32 (1910):
_(8) Etudes-tableaux_ op.33 (1911):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.36 (1913 - rev. 1931):
_(9) Etudes-tableaux_ op.39 (1916-17):
_Variations on a Theme of Corelli_ in D-minor op.42 (1931):


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8. Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Phil. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Op 18, 2,3,5


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Trio in B flat major, op.97 "Archduke"*









*Eugene Istomin
Isaac Stern
Leonard Rose*

Columbia ML 6219


----------



## Flavius

Japon--L'art du shakuhachi. Yokoyama (Ocora)

Just arrived from Leipzig.

Japanese Masterpieces for the Shakuhachi (Lyrcd)


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 4 

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano 
Philharmonia Orchestra / Ettore Gracis


----------



## Kopachris

Listening to Koyaanisqatsi on my headset while I'm at work. The audio quality is not great, basically only good for listening to things I already know so my mind can fill in for the low fidelity.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Franz Schubert
Symphony no. 8 in B minor, "Unfinished"*









*Fritz Reiner 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

RCA LM-2516 (Shaded Dog)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G.*

I'm considering getting the Warner reissue of this. But the old EMI cover art is so much better. But who buys music for the pictures anyway?


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier, Book I 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Joe B

A good haul today at the mailbox. First up:


----------



## Joe B

Also in the mail:


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail....listening to Cyril Scott's "Harpsichord Concerto" from this 4 disc set:


----------



## Colin M

Dimace said:


> Only a small comment for this title:
> 
> I'm a big admirer of Charles Dutoit! He has recorded so many fabulous works, symphonic or operatic, should take maybe a day to write them down. Some small examples: The BEST Damnation, the BEST Mendelssohn Concertos (with Andras), some of the very best Bartok etc... I'm also a big fan of Martha. I believe she has recorded the best Burlesque in the human history. I have the feeling that this combo will be THE hammer. I wrote "believe" because I have not listen a lot of the master Prokofiev and without a steady comparison I can not write for sure. (in the contrary, I'm familiar with the operas of him) Also, I don't listen a lot the great Hungarian, to say the truth. Thanks a lot for the recommendation, my friend Senza Sordino. After I have listened this title, I could write something more.


 Thanks for these helpful comments! Going to see if Presto.com has it in stock and can ship it across the Atlantic

Dutoit Montreal Prokofiev Piano 3...


----------



## senza sordino

Doing my film score homework here, and also asking the question: Is this classical music?
Listened to over the past few days, all from Spotify.

Korngold Robin Hood very good music









Rozsa Ben Hur, very enjoyable. 









Ennio Morricone Once Upon a Time in the West. I don't think I've seen this movie, and hence not heard this music before. I rather enjoyed this score.









Jerry Goldsmith Planet of the Apes. I really like this and the movie. 









Bernard Hermann The Fay the Earth Stood Still, terrific. I haven't seen the movie since I was a kid, and I still like watching old science fiction movies, so I should watch it again soon.


----------



## Colin M

Baron Scarpia said:


> Mono or stereo?
> 
> Correction, on the Mono Lenningrad set Mavrinsky does 5, 6, but Sanderling does 4.


Tchaikovsky Three Last Symphonies...

I looked at the Liner Notes from DG. It seems to indicate that Mravinsky had the baton with Lenningrad in Wembley Town Hall in September of 1960. He then finished 5 and 6 in the same hall with the same orchestra in November of the same year. I don't think Kurt Sanerling is involved on this recording. And as far a mono or true stereo or "pot pan" monophonic stereo I don't pay attention. The Audio engineers and producers can master great sounds in all modalities.


----------



## Rogerx

Till Fellner performing; Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus Quartet performing; Verdi, Tchaikovsky & Smetana: String Quartets.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 124 "Choral" 

Marita Napier, soprano
Anne Reynolds, alto 
Helge Brilioth, tenor 
Karl Ridderbusch, baritone 

Ambrosian Singers
New Philharmonia Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Bach : Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Corboz & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker.


The Mahler Symphonies from Abbado are very well played. The sound quality is also very good. *A very nice choice for Mahlers fans.* If, also, I can remember correctly, the series went ESOTERIC because of the initial good quality of the recording and their music value. I didn't try yet the esoteric version because of its extreme high price in Europe. (150 Euro +) What I can say for sure is that the quality difference between normal CD and SACD mit Exton Labs was not something special for the double price they have the Japan SACDs... A small Exton sample from my collection here.* Eliahu Inbal at his best! The Tokyo Met. is VERY good. The Japans (not a traditional music super power) they deliver a hell of quality every time they are doing music. *









_* Good collectability here._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Felix Mendelssohn and Franz Liszt part one today.

From what I recall all four of the Mendelssohn works seem remarkably mature for a lad in only his early teens. Post-Mozart, in terms of being as advanced as Mendelssohn was at such a young age Erich Korngold is the only composer I can think of who can rival him.

Violin Concerto ['no.1'] in D-minor for violin and strings WoO (1822):










Piano Concerto ['No.0'] in A-minor WoO (1822):
Concerto for two pianos and strings in E WoO (1823):



Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):









Symphonic Poem no.1 [_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne_] S.95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
Symphonic Poem no.2 [_Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_] S.96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854):
Symphonic Poem no.3 [_Les préludes_] S.97 (1850-55):










_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with tenor soloist and male choir in the finale S.108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1957-61 and 1880):


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts Massenet

Truls Mørk (cello) Medaitation from Thais.

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Andolink

A recording I've owned and highly valued since c.1989:


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Mahler's Sixth this morning, two recordings that take very different approaches to this daunting work:

Firstly Pappano with the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia a big boned romantic reading that ultimately lost my concentration.

Much better, in my view, is an unfortunately hard to acquire BBC cover disc from about 2006 with the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Charles MacKerras. Some may feel MacKerras is at times a little hard driven but I enjoy this symphony best when the first movement has a pulse and forward propulsion - MacKerras omits the exposition repeat like another conductor whose recording I listened to yesterday (Barbirolli). 
Both MacKerras & Barbirolli opt for the Andante - Scherzo middle movement combo whereas Pappano opts for the reverse.
MacKerras also fairly whips up a storm at times in the Scherzo - positively exciting.

If you care for Szell's live Cleveland recording I suspect this may be one you would enjoy - Pappano, MacKerras and Szell are all Live recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Ticciati conducting; Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rtnrlfy

Exploring some composers with whom I'm not (yet) familiar, Mathieu and Chausson. A find from the clearance rack at L'Atelier Grigorian in Toronto last Friday.


----------



## Eramire156

Rtnrlfy said:


> Exploring some composers with whom I'm not (yet) familiar, Mathieu and Chausson. A find from the clearance rack at L'Atelier Grigorian in Toronto last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 109321


Great to see that L'Atelier Grigorian is still around, my only visit was about twenty years ago, great store.


----------



## Rogerx

Fazil Say performing; Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
John Kinsella: Orchestral Works
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Gavin Maloney (Symphony no. 7), Proinnsias Ó Dunn (Symphony no. 6 and more) (RTÉ lyric fm)










now:
Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Sinfonia tragica; Concerto for viola and piano (accompanied by wind instruments and percussion)
Tatjana Masurenko, viola; Frank-Immo Zichner, piano; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/Marek Janowski (capriccio)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_A composite of 20th Century Concerti_

*Bergman - Violin Concerto (Segerstam/BIS)
Marquiz - Espejos en la arena [Cello Concerto] (Prieto/Urtext)
Peck - The Glory & the Grandeur [Percussion Trio Concerto] (Polivick/Albany)*


----------



## Biwa

Prologue

Claudio Monteverdi: Orfeo (Toccata & Prologo)
Giulio Caccini: Euridice (Prologo)
Francesco Cavalli: Didone (Sinfonia & Prologo), Eritrea (Prologo), Ormindo (Sinfonia & Prologo)
Stefano Landi: Il Sant Alessio (Sinfonia & Prologo)
Luigi Rossi: Il Palagio d'Atlante (Prologo)
Pietro Antonio Cesti: Il pomo d'oro (Sinfonia & Prologo), Argia (Sinfonia & Prologo)
Alessandro Stradella: Sinfonia a due violini e basso, La pace incatenata (Prologo per musica)
Alessandro Scarlatti: Rosaura (Sinfonia & Prologo)

Francesca Aspromonte (soprano)
Il pomo d'oro
Enrico Onofri (conductor)


----------



## sonance

Karl Amadeaus Hartmann: Concerto funebre; Suites and Sonatas for solo violin
Alina Ibragimova, violin; Britten Sinfonia (hyperion)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Eramire156 said:


> Great to see that L'Atelier Grigorian is still around, my only visit was about twenty years ago, great store.


It IS a great store - I could easily drop a fair amount of money there.


----------



## Rogerx

Sun-Young Shin (violin), Benjamin Hayek (cello) & Samuel Gingher (piano) performing; Czerny: Piano Trios.


----------



## Merl

Brahms 3rd Symphony from this very good set. The RPO are really on-form across the cycle. Jim will be really annoyed that I'm recommending another Brahms cycle. Hahaha. :lol: :devil:


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 77 & 76 - AAM, Hogwood.

This cover disc from the BBC MM has two recordings that didn't make it into the 32 disc boxed set released on L'Oiseau-Lyre for some reason. Pretty fine recordings - well played and recorded.


----------



## Malx

Continuing to sift through an old shoe box containing a few years of BBC MM discs, next on the player is the Galliard Ensemble playing music for Wind Quintet:

Gyorgy Ligeti, Six Bagatelles.

Followed by something in a somewhat different style:

Samuel Barber, Summer Music.









Great fun digging out discs not played for years, and considerably less expensive than buying new!


----------



## Flavius

Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, Piano Concerto Nr.1, Sym. No.3. Mikkola, Royal Scot. Nat'l Orch./ Linto (Naxos)


----------



## Malx

More from the BBC MM discs:

Vitezslav Novak, Eternal Longing - BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Now this is a rare gem:

Louis Andriessen, De Snelheid - ASKO Ensemble, Oliver Knussen.

(The John Adams material I can take or leave)









I had completely forgotten this recording was in the BBC disc collection.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Violin Concerto no.2 in G minor, op. 63

Johann Sebastian Bach
Violin Concerto no. 2 in E major*









*Zino Francescatti

Dimitri Mitropoulous
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York

George Szell
Columbia Symphony Orchestra *

Columbia ML 4648


----------



## Flavius

Rautavaara: Violin Concerto, Isle of Bliss, Angels amd Visitations. Olivera, Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

No.32. Excellent playing and good sound. (It varies from decent to excellent since all are live performances in different venues.)


----------



## Malx

Another BBC MM disc of great quality, a young Elizabeth (as she was billed then) Batiashvili is joined by Alban Gerhardt and the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Yan Pascal-Tortelier in an excellent performance of the Brahms Double Concerto.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5, 6 & 7. London Sym. Orch./ Collins (Decca)


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Violin Concerto original and final versions. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vänskä (BIS)


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5, 6 & 7. London Sym. Orch./ Collins (Decca)


I really rate the Collins Sibelius set - I must add it to the "must play" list.


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis, Trumpet Concerto "Le tambour de villevieille" Op 36 - Miroslav Kejmar, Prague RSO, Milos Konvalinka.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orlando di Lasso. Angel song


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24*
Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, recommended by Enthusiast

Once again, I find great joy in this Mozart concerto.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Colin M

Sibelius The Oceanides N Jarvi Gothenberg


----------



## Colin M

Malx said:


> Now this is a rare gem:
> 
> Louis Andriessen, De Snelheid - ASKO Ensemble, Oliver Knussen.
> 
> (The John Adams material I can take or leave)
> 
> View attachment 109341
> 
> 
> I had completely forgotten this recording was in the BBC disc collection.


 Absolutely love Adams. As an aside Short ride in a fast machine is part of the repertoire of this Years American Youth Symphony. Heard them on National Public Radio recently and the young people were terrific.


----------



## Oskaar

Prokofiev - The Sonatas for Piano

Anne-Marie McDermott (piano)









With technique to burn and a fierce commitment to every note, she offers highly individual performances which none the less remain scrupulously true to the composer. …a formidable achievement.

GRAMMOPHONE .. and I agree.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
Teatro Lirico
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV: 40-41-35-34-36


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Gounod: Requiem Mass & Messe Chorale in G minor

Charlotte Müller-Perrier (soprano), Valérie Bonnard (mezzo-soprano), Christophe Einhorn (tenor) & Christian Immler (baritone)

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne.


----------



## senza sordino

Wagner The Philharmonia Yuri Simonov Disk Two Rienzi Overture, Flying Dutchman Overture, Tanhäuser Overture, Lohengrin Prelude to Act 1, Lohengrin Prelude to Act III, Meistersinger Overture 









Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs. A desert island disk for me









Beethoven and Berg Violin Concerti, terrific recording and performance. 









Mahler Symphony no 4. This was the first Mahler I ever listened to thirty years ago. 









Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass Instruments.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Wanderer performing;  Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ravel* _Concertos_ / Doyen, Fournet, Lamoureux / philips LP 1954 recording

An interesting pianist, seems to have a "helicopter view" as regards phrasing in these difficult works ... The piano sound could be better here, though.









*Panufnik* - _Universal Prayer_ / Stokowski /unicorn-kanchana LP

First listen. Definitely not cozy, almost like Penderecki's choral works to me, but seems to bear the marks of a really great and moving work.


----------



## Malx

A marvellous way to start the day:

J S Bach, Cello Suite No 6 - Mstislav Rostropovich. (Live from the Edinburgh Festival 1975).


----------



## Andolink

*Ignazio Cirri* (1711-1787): _Sonatas for Harpsichord and Violin, Op. 2_


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn and Franz Liszt - orchestral works part two this morning and afternoon.

_Scherzo_ in from the Octet in E-flat for strings op.20 - arr. for orchestra (1825 - arr. by 1829):
_Overture: Ein Sommernachtstraum_ in E op.21 (1826):
_Overture: Die Hebriden_ in B-minor op.26 (1830 - rev. 1832):
Symphony no.5 [_Reformation_] in D-minor op.post.107 (1830 - rev.1832):
Symphony no.4 [_Italienische_] in A op.post.90 (1833 - rev. 1834):









Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S.124 (by 1849 - rev. by 1853):
Piano Concerto no.2 in A S.125 (by 1849 - rev. by 1861):
_Totentanz_ S.126 (1859-64):










Symphonic Poem no.4 [_Orpheus_] S.98 (1853-54):
Symphonic Poem no.5 [_Prometheus_] S.99 (1855):
Symphonic Poem no.6 [_Mazeppa_] S.100 (1851-54):
Symphonic Poem no.7 [_Festklänge (Festival Sounds)_] S.101 (1854 - rev. 1861):


----------



## Biwa

Domenico Scarlatti:

La Dirindina
Sinfonias III, VII, XV, X
Sonatas K. 89 / F50 & K. 90 / F. 51.

Marina Bartoli
Makoto Sakurada
Giulio Mastrototaro
L'Arte dell'Arco 
Federico Guglielmo (Direction)


----------



## Dimace

Today I want to present you a real treasure of musical history. A double CD set of incomparable value and beauty from my collection. Something so breathtaking that after 10 minutes you have the felling that it is the first time you listen someone playing the piano or the hallucination that a superior power has reinvented the instrument to your favor. After you have listened these CDs, you don't want to listen something else, at least the piano, if you are a piano player, you can not touch the keys and only one thing tantalizes your mind>>>> How this kind of performance made possible and what kind of power is hidden behind.

This phenomenal event took place in Carnegie Hall in the 03.11. 1981. *Behind the keys was the one and only, the mythos of the American piano, the teacher of the teachers, Earl Wild. *

Let us see what the Canadian musical journalist C. Nolan has written for his performance and for this disk set:

_The ebb and flow of the Godowsky under his hands gives the listener the "impression" this IS NOT difficult. He plays the Bach-Tausig transcription of the Organ Prelude and Fugue in D minor with more grandeur and thunder than when one here's it on a pipe organ. Add to that the Mendelssohn-Rachmaninov Scherzo from a Midsummer Night's Dream played with total control, impish clarity and pearl like touch and tons and tons of atmosphere. More and more gems follow. Earl Wild's own arrangment of the Swan's Dance Pas de Quatre, sur "Lac des Cygnes" is one of my all time favorites. The Kreisler/Rachmaninoff Liebeslied will melt you dead away. It's just sheer perfection. Then he ends this with grandest of all encore pieces, that of pure schmalz - the Concert Arabesques on themes of "The Beautiful Blue Danube"/Strauss-Schulz-Evler in the complete version. The only other pianist I have ever heard play this was the Great Josef Lhevinne, which is so dazzling you almost can't believe what you are hearing. Constance Keene and Abram Chasins have a tiresome arrangement of this for two pianos. It sounds tired when they play it. Earl Wild, like Lhevinne, paced, poised, lilting, lifts you right out of your seat. I recommend this record set. _









*_ A good copy of this disk set is very collectible in Europe. In USA it will be easier to be found. Nevertheless a new or mint copy it will be an excellent buy. _

*The piano is a Baldwin Grand.


----------



## Rogerx

Vernon Handley conducting; Stanford: Symphony No. 4, Irish Rhapsody No. 6 & Oedipus Rex Prelude

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin)

Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## eljr

Kantos Chamber Choir
Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother

Ave Maria


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater


----------



## eljr

Metamorphosis


----------



## Rogerx

Teodor Currentzis conducting; Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Julius Caesar Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Rodrigo - Concierto Pastorale (Stinton/Collins)
Surinach - Piano Concerto (de Larrocha/Eloquence)*


----------



## Biwa

Steve Reich

Drumming

Kuniko


----------



## Malx

Still sifting through the BBC MM discs:
Two fine performances live from the proms - the Beethoven features the same combination of orchestra and conductor that Paul Lewis recorded the concertos with for Harmonia Mundi.

The Boult Planets is as good as any I have heard - if you can deal with a little audience noise.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Metamorphosis


I must tell you the truth: I like Valentina. As a pianist and personality. I have also attended a concert of her in London. Technically is fluent. Esthetically very good. She has fully this 99,5% the big interpreters must have. The question is the rest 0,5% for which we have the big battle of excellency. And the 0,1% of the 0,5% for which have the Parnassus and the haven. For the artists such criteria are quite unfair. For us, the listeners, blessing. We love you, Valentina. You can do even better!


----------



## ribonucleic

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas (Scott Ross)










One of the all too many great artists stolen from us by the epidemic.


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Gran Partita arr. Schwenke
Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen ('Die Zauberflöte')

Vinciane Baudhuin (oboe)
Ewald Demeyere (fortepiano)
Quatuor Dialogues


----------



## ribonucleic

Dimace said:


> I must tell you the truth: I like Valentina. As a pianist and personality.


I haven't formed an opinion of her pianism yet. But her politics are... lamentable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's commute (1st spin):


----------



## Joe B

Current listening (1st spin):


----------



## Rogerx

Douglas Boyd conducting; Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Iannis Xenakis: Psappha - 2nd Persona


----------



## Ras

I'm listening for the first time ever to* Mozart's setting of Handel's "Messiah" with the text sung in German* - I am trying to sing along in English, but I can't remember the words.
*It's number K. 572 in Kochel catalog. *
Weird experience hearing it like this.
*Conductor: Helmut Rilling - label: Hanssler.*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

No.2 today. Well played and recorded, but the slow tempos rob it of any forward momentum.


----------



## Andolink

A wonderful traversal of this masterpiece - -


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian

L'Estro Armonico from this
Great set!!


----------



## joen_cph

A new acquisition, lots of material I didn´t already own: *Schubert* _Piano pieces _/ Miodini / Brilliant 4CD

For samples & content: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8033845--schubert-piano-music

I didn't know there were six other _Klavierstücke_, besides the lovely set of three in D946, for example.

Luckily, the recordings are engaged, solid and lively, though IMHO they don´t tend that much to suggest any extra dimension of something exceptional or particularly spiritual going. 
A bit of Richterian pauses would perhaps have been in place at times ...

Still, recommended for the rare and interesting content.


----------



## eljr

Disc 2


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Trios, Vol. 7

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> I haven't formed an opinion of her pianism yet. But her politics are... lamentable.


Like all the artists they made their way to the top alone (Valentina said to be a Youtuberin (the German definition) at the beginning of her carrier) she has definitely her methods to cope with difficulties and situations. As, also, I have seen, she loves the children. Opinion for the music doesn't have like a piano teacher. She is involved generally to the music and she is playing almost everything very well. More I don't know. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: *Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
Stravinsky: Petrouchka (Exc.)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux, cond 1955 

*CD #23 FROM*


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


*Very nice Etüdes with Steven!!* Look also (if you don't already have) for Nicolas Angelich and for the Elena Grimaud (this is Denon)


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: Variations, on the "Jubilee" series. Back when this LP was released, they must have been trying to lure in listeners from the psychedelic camp. They got me.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Polyptique (violin and 2 small st. orchestras); Etudes for st. orch.; Sonata da Chiesa (for viola and st. orch.). Schneider, Rieber, Munich Chamber Orch./Stadlmair (Koch)


----------



## millionrainbows

I don't usually review recordings that I don't particularly like, but this is an exception, since it shows a more conservative side of Frank Martin that I don't really care for. Not recommended for modernists.


----------



## WVdave

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8 
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin
Everest 3250, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1969.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ein Totentanz zu Basel im Jahre 1943. Armas Orch./ Blomhert (CPO)

A work for mime dancers.


----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola
Michelle Djokic - cello
_
ViolinJazz_


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> I don't usually review recordings that I don't particularly like, but this is an exception, since it shows a more conservative side of Frank Martin that I don't really care for. Not recommended for modernists.


In Germany, generally speaking, in forums like this with very high users level, we review only the composers we are experts. No one will (this is an example) participate in a conversation where I have written something for the Mozart or for the Haydn. The users are informed that I don't know well these composers. (normally, we say this with our registration and we choose from the beginning where we'll be active.) Here, of course, the forum is huge, the users top and the things are working with an other way and very well indeed.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable. Quartets dedicated to Haydn*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet in G major K.387 & Quartet in D minor, K. 421*









*Budapest String Quartet*

Columbia ML 4726


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Complete Works for Flute. Pahud, Piemontesi, Berndt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Thierry Fischer (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: *
Symphony No. 4 'Italian
Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Münch, cond. 1957 (#5) , 1958 (#4)


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, The Bard, The Oceanides. Fabulous disk









Halvorsen Violin Concerto. Written in 1908 and performed a few times, well received at the time, but lost for nearly 100 years. Found in Toronto and now here it is. All it's history in the liner notes. This is a world premiere recording, a delightful piece. And Nielsen Violin Concerto and Svendsen Romance for violin and orchestra.









Sibelius Violin Concerto, terrific performance by Oistrakh. I didn't think the Beethoven would fit among today's listening so I skipped it.









Sibelius Disk One: Symphonies 1&4.









Grieg String Quartet in Gm, Nielsen At the bier of a young artist, Sibelius String Quartet Voces Intimae. I love all of the music of Sibelius except this string quartet, I've never quite warmed to it. My autographed cd by three members of the Emerson Quartet (It's not signed by Grieg, Nielsen and Sibelius)


----------



## ribonucleic

Brahms - Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet, op. 115 (David Shifrin, Emerson String Quartet)












> David Shifrin and the Emerson play... more or less as I imagine them in my mind's ear - in other words, easily, sweetly and leaning affectionately where the melody line calls for an extra spot of emphasis. Here, flexibility and precision form a helpful alliance. ... Everything ebbs and flows; there are numerous varieties of dynamic shading, and the onset of the first movement's development (7'14'') could hardly be gentler. Note, too, the intimately shared string lines at the beginning of the Adagio and how, a little later on (i.e. at 2'48''), Shifrin sings his sullen reference back to the Quintet's opening theme. The gipsy interludes are more reflective than fiery, in keeping with the tempered melancholy of the performance as a whole. The last two movements are sonorous and colourful, the sound consistently fine. - Gramophone


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Sechs Monologe aus .Jedermann'; Drey Minnelieder; Trois Chants de Noël; Poèmes de la Mort. Schild, Arendta, Mücke, Gaido, Berg, Koch/ Weigel (Cantate)


----------



## Guest

I thought I should have a HIP recording of these works. so I downloaded a 24/96 FLAC version today. He plays very well and the sound is great, but I prefer the more robust Romantic playing of Szeryng or Milstein.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart- Quartet for Oboe, Violin, Viola, and Cello in F major, K.370 (Lothar Koch, Amadeus Quartet)










In performance and recording, as good as any Mozart chamber recording I've ever heard.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of this 4 disc set:


----------



## pmsummer

THE KING'S MUSICK
_Aus der Zeit_ *Henry VIII*
Ricercare Ensemble fur Alte Musik, Zurich

_EMI Electrola Reflexe_


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia piano/ conduction; Mozart: Piano concertos N 23-24


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Flämig conducting; Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie.


----------



## Itullian

Maybe a little inward for Beethoven?
But it sure is beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Antoni Ros-Marba conducting; Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus/ Invicti, bellate, RV 628/Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)/ English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to *Shostakovich's 5th symphony* (rozhdestvensky) yesterday after a couple of months and was blown away again. Dmitri was a real genius. Beyond that, I was listening to a lot of Bach's WTC as background music for work.


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing performing; Vivaldi double concertos.


----------



## sonance

Edouard Lalo:
Cello Concerto; Symphony; Overture "Le Roi d'Ys"
David Cohen, cello; Orchestre Philharmoique de Liège/Jean-Pierre Haeck (cypres)










A great pleasure!


----------



## sonance

continuing with Lalo: 
Chamber music for piano and strings
Dorian Lamotte and Agnès Reverdy, violins; Marc Desmons, viola; Florent Audibert, cello; François Dumont, piano (continuo)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay & Frédéric Lodeon performing;

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898/ Sonatensatz, D.28/ Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574 etc.


----------



## joen_cph

*Mahler* - _Symphony 6_ - Bertini 2CD

A good, transparent performance, I think with a very good sense of line and momentum.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn and Franz Liszt - orchestral works part three.

Piano Concerto No.1 in G-minor op.25 (1830-31):
_Capriccio brilliant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1832):
_Rondo brilliant_ in E-flat for piano and orchestra op.29 (1834):
Piano Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1837):



Symphony no.2 [_Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)_] - symphony-cantata for two sopranos, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources] op.52 (1840):
Symphony no.3 [_Schottische_] in A-minor op.56 (completed by 1842):









Symphonic Poem no.8 [_Héroïde funèbre_] S.102 (1854-56):
Symphonic Poem no.9 [_Hungaria_] S.103 (1854):
Symphonic Poem no.10 [_Hamlet_] S.104 (1858):



_A Symphony to Dante's 'Divine Comedy'_ for orchestra with female chorus in the finale S.109 [Text: _Magnificat_] (1855-56):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass":


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Kathleen Battle (soprano), Håkan Hagegård (baritone)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Eramire156

Beginning Sunday morning with Brahms, Schulhoff and Schumann, watching video from the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center

Brahms Scherzo, WoO 2, from "F-A-E" Sonata for Violin and Piano (1853)
Schulhoff Duo for Violin and Cello (1925)
Schumann Quintet in E-flat major for Piano, Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, Op. 44 (1842)

https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/live/late-night-rose-october-25-2018/


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/ Wagner: Tannhäuser overture.

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## Andolink

*Niccolo Jommelli* (1714-1774): _Lamentations of Jeremiah_


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "La scala di seta" (Rojatti/Nuovo Era)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #3 (Dumay/DG)
Gouvy - Sinfonietta (Mercier/cpo)*


----------



## joen_cph

*Bruckner* - _Symphony 9_ /Wand,Cologne /RCA

Trying to sort out my CD recordings, what should be kept among them ... the music itself is superb, of course. Good sound here too. Rather fast 1st movement.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

My first foray into Bruckner's music. Just got through listening to disc 1, "Symphony No. 1" and "Helgoland" while making/eating brunch:










First impressions......I like it!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Andolink

*Georg Phiipp Telemann*: Sacred Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Johann & Josef Strauss: Radetzky March & other works

Berliner Philharmoniker.

Time for something light.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sinfonia by Berio on my headphones. Fun entertainment


----------



## Enthusiast

It has been a while since I posted anything here. Over the last two or three days these have been particularly memorable. I have posted many of them here before but much of my listening over the last couple of weeks has been a sort of "consolidation" - or, rather, relaxing and enjoying some of the newer music I discovered the truth about over the summer.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay & Frédéric Lodeon performing;
> 
> Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898/ Sonatensatz, D.28/ Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574 etc.


I like the content here! A very nice variety of piano works and certainly a good buy for Schubert's fans



Rogerx said:


> James Levine conducting; Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45
> 
> Kathleen Battle (soprano), Håkan Hagegård (baritone)
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus


James was a very big maestro. I don't know who is doing with Brahms, generally speaking. But it seems a worthy title.



Rogerx said:


> Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/ Wagner: Tannhäuser overture.
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


We say yes! A very good conductor for both the masters here. I like his Bruckners approach. He doesn't exactly follows the partiture (but, who does...) and some time goes to unexploited paths giving as a very fresh Brucknerian experience.



joen_cph said:


> *Bruckner* - _Symphony 9_ /Wand,Cologne /RCA
> 
> Trying to sort out my CD recordings, what should be kept among them ... the music itself is superb, of course. Good sound here too. Rather fast 1st movement.
> 
> View attachment 109393


Don't sell the Günter! He and Sergiu are the true Bruckner's Children



Joe B said:


> My first foray into Bruckner's music. Just got through listening to disc 1, "Symphony No. 1" and "Helgoland" while making/eating brunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions......I like it!


The maestro is my neighbor. He is with us here in Berlin for many years. I Know him as the best Beethoven interpreter our time. I Know him as a significant Wagner's power. I know him as a big romantical pianist. But his new friendship with Anton is unknown to me. I will buy this. Daniel never disappointed me and I'm sure he will not start now.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartets 1, 2, 3. Endellion.










I don't find these early quartets terribly engaging. In the first three, I find the first and second (slow) movements ok, but each has a short scherzo in which nothing seems to grab my ear. As to the finales, too many notes, too, too many notes. There also seems to be an emphasis on virtuosity which I find off-putting.

The slow movements are probably the best parts. The first has a ghostly slow movement which is said to have been inspired by the tomb scene in Romeo and Juliette. The second is a quirky one with a fast section inserted into the middle. The third has a rich texture with particularly satisfying voice leading.

My plan is to listen through this set pretty much without dwelling, then repeat with another cycle, maybe Takacs or Prakaz.


----------



## joen_cph

*Bruckner* _Symphony 9_ - Young /Oehms CD + Skrowaczewski /Oehms CD


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything here.


Glad to see you posting in this thread again!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Thanks! When I am posting here I do sometimes wonder whether I am listening to music so as to post about it or so as to listen!

I didn't listen to much that was new while I was away but I certainly got a lot of pleasure from (and perhaps went a lot deeper into) all sorts of music that was not new to me. Another area was the Martinu symphonies - music that I have liked for a long time but that also hadn't really gelled in my mind. It seemed to be made up of moments of great beauty or power or what have you ... but joined together in ways that seemed unmemorable. I think I get them a lot more now!


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC OF SATIE
*Erik Satie*
Jean-Yves Thibaudet - piano

_Decca_


----------



## eljr




----------



## joen_cph

*Bruckner *- _Symphony 9 _- Abendroth 1951 /Berlin Classics CD

A very interesting and fine performance. The Scherzo is unusually fast, giving a different impression than the average performance; tempi are generally unusually flexible, there´s some lovely phrasing in the string section etc. Sound is so-so, some sections in the orchestra are too recessed.









*Schubert* -_ Chorwerke, auswahl_ - soloists / Phoenix Edition, 3CD box

Performances vary a lot in quality in this set, but there are some fine, rarely heard gems.
Worth mentioning that a few of the works here are not included in the big Sawallisch CD box.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Kullervo Symphonic Poem Cycle Berglund Helsinki and a host of great soloists and Choirs from both Estonia and Finland. A pleasant hour of listening despite the unsettling subjects dealt with...


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 115. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Thanks! When I am posting here I do sometimes wonder whether I am listening to music so as to post about it or so as to listen!
> 
> I didn't listen to much that was new while I was away but I certainly got a lot of pleasure from (and perhaps went a lot deeper into) all sorts of music that was not new to me. Another area was the Martinu symphonies - music that I have liked for a long time but that also hadn't really gelled in my mind. It seemed to be made up of moments of great beauty or power or what have you ... but joined together in ways that seemed unmemorable. I think I get them a lot more now!
> View attachment 109403
> 
> 
> View attachment 109404
> 
> 
> View attachment 109405


Thanks for this post. The first Belohlavek recording is good. Crispy sound and a good overall orchestra performance. Ancerl is a true great, maybe I have listened the 5th and 6th in another recording from him, but I don't own this specific cd. The Neumann recording now: *Totally unacceptable! * I don't blame here the excellent maestro or the orchestra but the sound engineers. They produced a monstrosity! Something so unpleasant I wonder if we have a musical joke. I have the first issue (1989) and I can't listen more than 10 min. without suffer a headache. Only for hard core collectors (the 1989) issue and if the second (with the red Supraphon label we have here) has the same problems* not a recommendation *from me at least.


----------



## joen_cph

I love the Martinu 6th with Neumann ...  I have the CD and LP but don´t recall the differences sound-wise. I agree the sound is a bit recessed though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn and Franz Liszt - fourth and final instalment of their orchestral works tonight, concluding tomorrow.

Overture and incidental music to _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842):



Violin Concerto ['no.2'] in E-minor op.64 (1838-44):



Symphonic Poem no.11 [_Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns)_] S.105 (1855-57):
Symphonic Poem no.12 [_Die Ideale_] S.106 (1856-57):
Symphonic Poem no.13 [_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe (From the Cradle to the Grave)_] S.107 (1881-82):
_Mephisto Waltz no.1 - Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_ S.110/2 (1859-62):



_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 2, 5, 6, 9, 12, and 14 for piano S.244 - arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and/or Franz Liszt and revised by Franz Liszt S.359 (orig. 1847 - arr. and rev. between 1857 and 1860):


----------



## Colin M

elgars ghost said:


> Felix Mendelssohn and Franz Liszt - fourth and final instalment of their orchestral works tonight, concluding tomorrow.
> 
> Overture and incidental music to _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842):
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto ['no.2'] in E-minor op.64 (1838-44):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonic Poem no.11 [_Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns)_] S.105 (1855-57):
> Symphonic Poem no.12 [_Die Ideale_] S.106 (1856-57):
> Symphonic Poem no.13 [_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe (From the Cradle to the Grave)_] S.107 (1881-82):
> _Mephisto Waltz no.1 - Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_ S.110/2 (1859-62):
> 
> 
> 
> _Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 2, 5, 6, 9, 12, and 14 for piano S.244 - arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and/or Franz Liszt and revised by Franz Liszt S.359 (orig. 1847 - arr. and rev. between 1857 and 1860):


 What a great line up of Music... Desrt Island material with power and a great sound system : )


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> I love the Martinu 6th with Neumann ...  I have the CD and LP but don´t recall the differences sound-wise. I agree the sound is a bit recessed though.


Maybe I'm very strict when it comes to sound. But, when I buy a product (CD is a product) I demand respect from the firm has sold it to me and pocketed my money. A poor sound, for me at least, is a sign of no respect to the listener. I prefer a mediocre performance with perfect sound, than a super performance with poor sound. This, of course, is a personal opinion and maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## joen_cph

Later Supraphon recordings have been criticized for the sound, and rightfully so - it´s often compressed and recessed. 

Personally I´d normally take an interesting performance with poor sound though, rather than a less interesting one with better sound. Ancerl made a lot of extremely fine recordings (Dvorak, Janacek, other Martinu etc.) but strangely enough his Martinu 6th doesn´t appeal to me the way Neumann does.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Camille Saint-Saëns
Symphony no. 3 "Organ"*









*Gaston Litaize

Daniel Barenboim 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## eljr




----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 3 / Kubelik


----------



## joen_cph

*Bruckner* - _Symphony 9_ /Jochum DG CD

The first I heard, but it remains very impressive, together with say Skrowaczewski and Abendroth, whose versions I also heard today. Skrowaczewski and Jochum probably shared the first prize, followed by Abendroth.

Simone Young´s 9th isn´t among the best in her series, and I think critics agree on this. There are some interesting details, but the sense of architecture, coherence and momentum can be lacking in her version. Wand/Cologne was more of a middle-of-the-road-case, to my ears at least.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Thanks! When I am posting here I do sometimes wonder whether I am listening to music so as to post about it or so as to listen!
> 
> I didn't listen to much that was new while I was away but I certainly got a lot of pleasure from (and perhaps went a lot deeper into) all sorts of music that was not new to me. Another area was the Martinu symphonies - music that I have liked for a long time but that also hadn't really gelled in my mind. It seemed to be made up of moments of great beauty or power or what have you ... but joined together in ways that seemed unmemorable. I think I get them a lot more now!


We humans are social animals. We enjoy learning about ourselves and expressing ourselves to and through others.

This is much the success of this thread. It's gratifying to ourselves and others when we share who we are and our music defines us to no small degree. :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Rachmaninov-2nd Symphony/The Rock.

Pletnev and the Russian National Orch.


----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: A Cotswold Romance; Death of Tintagiles. Mannion, Randle, Brook, London Phil. Choir, London Phil. Orch./ Hickox (Chandos)


----------



## joen_cph

Flavius said:


> Vaughan Williams: A Cotswold Romance; Death of Tintagiles. Mannion, Randle, Brook, London Phil. Choir, London Phil. ORCH>? Hickox (Chandos)


I remember the Cotswold piece as a catchy work & performance ...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

Some Brahms tonight:

Cedric Tiberghien playing the 4 Ballades Op 10 and the Hungarian Dances on disc 6 from this box. I believe they were on separate discs with different couplings when originally released.


----------



## eljr




----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109. Young Igor Levit, who gives a fine account of it.


----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: Riders to the Sea. Burrows, Price, Watts, Luxon, Ambrosian Singers, Orch. Nova of London/ Davies (EMI)


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-23rd and 24th Symphonies.

Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O.


----------



## Joe B

My first exposure to Bruckner's "Symphony No. 9". Seems several people gave it a listen earlier today, so I'm in good company:


----------



## Flavius

Tallis: Beati immaculata; Introit: Puer natus est nobis; Kyrie: Deus Creator. Chapelle du Roi, Dixon (Brilliant)


----------



## Flavius

Tallis: Mass 'Puer natus est nobis'. Chapelle du Roi, Dixon (Brilliant)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony. Excellent performances. One of my favorite Beethoven sets.


----------



## Guest

This certainly lives up to the praised heaped upon it. Masterful playing and superb sound (24/192 FLAC).


----------



## WVdave

Leopold Stokowski ‎- Stokowski And Strings
Seraphim ‎- S-60278, Vinyl, LP, US, from sessions on August 15, 16, 17 in 1957.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24 in F sharp, op. 78 (Backhaus - mono)


----------



## WVdave

One more tonight -- something to calm me down after the realization that the baseball season is over until next spring....

Trio Di Trieste 
Ludwig van Beethoven; Piano Trio In B Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke" 
Joseph Haydn; Piano Trio No. 4 In E Major
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 136 220 SLPEM, Vinyl, LP, Album, Repress, Stereo, Germany, April 1963.


----------



## Biwa

Northern German Organ Baroque Vol. 15

Heinrich Scheidemann
Praeambulum in C; Praeambulum in d; Praeambulum in d; Praeambulum in d (1637); Praeambulum in d; Praeambulum in e; Praeambulum in e; Praeambulum in F; Praeambulum in F; Praeambulum in g; Praeludium in d; Praeludium in d; Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ; Gott sei gelobet und gebenedeiet; Jesu, du wollst uns weisen; Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Gott; Kyrie dominicale; Nun bitten wir den heiligen Geist; Vater unser im Himmelreich; Canzona in F; Fantasia in G; Fuga in d; Fuga in d; Toccata in C; Toccata in G

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## Biwa

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: 
Prelude in D major, Wq 70 No. 7; Fugue in D minor, Wq 119 No. 2; Sonata in F major, Wq 70 No. 3; Arioso in C major, Wq 113 No. 2; Fantasia and Fugue in C minor Wq 119 No. 7; Minuetto I in F major, Wq 113 No. 4; Minuetto II in F minor; Sonata in A minor, Wq 70 No. 4; Trio in D minor, Wq deest; Sonata in D major, Wq 70 No. 5

Yuval Rabin, organ of Endingen by Ferdinand-Stieffel


----------



## Rogerx

Myung-Whun Chung; conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen performing; Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, /Spohr: Septet, Op.147


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Thanks for this post. The first Belohlavek recording is good. Crispy sound and a good overall orchestra performance. Ancerl is a true great, maybe I have listened the 5th and 6th in another recording from him, but I don't own this specific cd. The Neumann recording now: *Totally unacceptable! * I don't blame here the excellent maestro or the orchestra but the sound engineers. They produced a monstrosity! Something so unpleasant I wonder if we have a musical joke. I have the first issue (1989) and I can't listen more than 10 min. without suffer a headache. Only for hard core collectors (the 1989) issue and if the second (with the red Supraphon label we have here) has the same problems* not a recommendation *from me at least.


I don't react to the sound of the Neumann in such an extreme way but it is a little dull. His accounts of 1-5 are also somehow "smaller" than others but that also makes them more coherent. The Belohlavek 1-5 are lovely but it is Ancerl in 5 who shows me how those symphonies could sound! His recording has a much stronger sense of a thread running through the piece and leave me wishing that he had recorded them all. The 6th is very different to the others and a bigger work. Ancerl is the one to beat (for me) but all three are good.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), etc.

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben


----------



## Biwa

Bottermund - Starker　
Variation on a Theme by Paganini

Zoltan Kodaly 　
Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, Op.8
Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7

Janos Starker, Cello 
Josef Gingold, Violin


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): 
Konzertstück in F major for 4 horns & orchestra, Op. 86
Konzertsatz in D minor for piano & orchestra

Clara Wieck (1819-1896): Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 7
Clara Schumann (1819-1896): Konzertsatz in F minor for piano & orchestra

Elena Margolina, piano
Hornquartett des Gewandhausorchesters Leipzig 
Vogtland Philharmonie Greiz/Reichenbach
Doron Salomon


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I don't react to the sound of the Neumann in such an extreme way but it is a little dull. His accounts of 1-5 are also somehow "smaller" than others but that also makes them more coherent. The Belohlavek 1-5 are lovely but it is Ancerl in 5 who shows me how those symphonies could sound! His recording has a much stronger sense of a thread running through the piece and leave me wishing that he had recorded them all. The 6th is very different to the others and a bigger work. Ancerl is the one to beat (for me) but all three are good.


Totally agreed!!! Ancerl is the best with Dvorak, Janacek, Martinu etc!


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Totally agreed!!! Ancerl is the best with Dvorak, Janacek, Martinu etc!


And Stravinsky - especially in his long neoclassical period. He recorded some good Shostakovich, too. What a shame his discography is not as large as it could have been.


----------



## Rogerx

Linda di Carlo (piano) performing; Farrenc: Wind Sextet And Trios

OperaEnsemble


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part one of three. Despite my fondness for Mendelssohn's output in general I do feel that a large share of the gems are to be found in his chamber music.

Violin Sonata [_'no.1'_] in F WoO (1820):
Violin Sonata [_'no.2'_] in F-minor op.4 (1825):

plus five miniatures for violin and piano WoO (1820):










String Quartet [_'no.0'_) in E-flat WoO (1823):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):


Octet in E-flat for strings op.20 (1825):



String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano) performing; Brahms - Cello Sonatas.


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT....Myaskovsky 6th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Vasks

*Schoenberg - Overture to "Suite, Op.29" (Boulez/CBS)
Apostel - String Quartet #1 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
Hauer - Apokalyptische Phantasie (Rabl/cpo)*


----------



## pmsummer

APOLLON ORATEUR
_17th Century French Lute Music_
*Denis Gaultier*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Robert Gamble

After a thunderstorm, hail, and a tornado warning (very unusual on Cape Cod!).. the sun is out.. perhaps should have listened to Beethoven's 6th instead...


----------



## Rogerx

Thalia Ensemble performing; Reicha: Wind Quintets


----------



## joen_cph

*Artyomov* - _Gentle Emanation Symphony_ + _Fantasia for Piano & Orchestra_ (which lasts 30 minutes, but has a good deal of spoken word. It is possible to skip the spoken word sections due to the many tracks on the CD) / Divine Art CD

First listen to these works.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Jan/Artyomov_sy_DDA25143.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Dec/Artyomov_sy_DDA25143.htm


----------



## eljr




----------



## Robert Gamble

Staying away from the bigger names so far today...


----------



## chill782002

This seems to have been popular among members as of late so why not?









Bruckner - Symphony No 9

Carl Schuricht / Sinfonieorchester des Süddeutschen Rundfunks

Live Recording, Stuttgart, November 2, 1951


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 

Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream & Symphony No. 5

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> Thanks for this post. The first Belohlavek recording is good. Crispy sound and a good overall orchestra performance. Ancerl is a true great, maybe I have listened the 5th and 6th in another recording from him, but I don't own this specific cd. The Neumann recording now: *Totally unacceptable! * I don't blame here the excellent maestro or the orchestra but the sound engineers. They produced a monstrosity! Something so unpleasant I wonder if we have a musical joke. I have the first issue (1989) and I can't listen more than 10 min. without suffer a headache. Only for hard core collectors (the 1989) issue and if the second (with the red Supraphon label we have here) has the same problems* not a recommendation *from me at least.


I find that comment baffling. I find the sound of the Neumann cycle to be excellent, a natural, well balanced concert hall perspective. Are you listening to a rip? That set was mastered with pre-emphasis, meaning the treble range has been emphasized and the CD player is required to apply a complementary filter during playback. If you rip it with software that doesn't recognize pre-emphasis (such as foobar2000) processing of the audio file to remove pre-emphasis is required. I have heard of CD players that don't recognize pre-emphasis, was used rarely in the 1980's, and subsequently abandoned.

Audio issues aside, I love the Neumann performances.


----------



## Guest

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24 in F sharp, op. 78 (Backhaus - mono)


Damn, I wish I could find a copy of that mono Backhauss set! It's shocking that Decca doesn't make that set available.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Corelli Variations; 6 Preludes 

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas opp. 101, 109, 110 & 111. Polllini (DG)


----------



## Merl

Still an incredible set. Had the 1st disc on in the car (mp3) and it still sounds magical.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 26, 28 & 29. Schnabel (Warner)


----------



## Enthusiast

Since the BBC's showing of his latest opera and their documentary on him - did anyone else see it? - I have been listening to even more George Benjamin than before!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> I find that comment baffling. I find the sound of the Neumann cycle to be excellent, a natural, well balanced concert hall perspective. Are you listening to a rip? That set was mastered with pre-emphasis, meaning the treble range has been emphasized and the CD player is required to apply a complementary filter during playback. If you rip it with software that doesn't recognize pre-emphasis (such as foobar2000) processing of the audio file to remove pre-emphasis is required. I have heard of CD players that don't recognize pre-emphasis, was used rarely in the 1980's, and subsequently abandoned.
> 
> Audio issues aside, I love the Neumann performances.


Thanks a lot for the comment.

I owe this recording, with the blau logo1989 Czechoslovakian)









Our fellow user reviewed this one: (with the new Supraphon red label. (this recording is after 19XX made in Czechia ))

https://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=109405&d=1540749424

So (this is written) my critic is for the first recording and, as I have written, IF these problems are existing on the recording our fellow user reviewed, then is a no go.

Please note: The first 1989 recording is a no go in many serious forums worldwide. Everyone can Google and see what it is written for the sound of this recording. (not the performance which is very good) This can be found also in online shops, if there are comments for the product, etc.

Thanks again, for the chance is given to me to write something more for this thema.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonata n.27; Fantaisie op.77; Rondos op.51, no. 1 & 2; Concerto no. 3, op. 37. Richter-Haaser, Philharmonia Orch./ Giulini (Erato)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part two tonight.

String Quartet no.1 in E flat op.12 (1829):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):
String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1839):



Violin Sonata [_no.3_] in F WoO (1838):










Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Since the BBC's showing of his latest opera and their documentary on him - did anyone else see it? - I have been listening to even more George Benjamin than before!
> 
> View attachment 109443


I just received his War Requiem on Blu-Ray last week.... I am looking forward to watching it.

So much music and so little time.......


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Myaskovsky-23rd and 24th Symphonies.
> 
> Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O.


.....and again this evening.....marvellous music wonderfully played and recorded!


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Serenade in D major, K. 250 "Haffner" 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Eramire156

*From The Complete RCA Album Collection*

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor, op.*









*Emanuel Ax

James Levine
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Flavius

If Richter-Haaser exemplifies the Germanic school of pianism, Yves Nat the French (along with Petri, of course). Jean-Bernard Pommier, Nat's student, not particularly well-accepted internationally, is excellent, especially in the early Beethoven sonatas. 

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 26-32. Yves Nat (Urania)


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Music for Keyboard, 1935-1948. This originally came out as a 2-LP set on Columbia Masterworks. I got the Japanese 2-CD version, because I like the cover, and I want it as I remember it. It's also available on another label, with a different cover, and includes some Morton Feldman.


----------



## Dimace

I believe I have seen this CD somewhere in this great forum, but I'm almost sure it was the old, excellent 1992 CD issue. Now I want to present you the JVC version of this super recording *in XRCD.* It is based on the 24bit, 1992 recording, but the Japans, who they have the hell of music technology, they made their magical tricks and gave us a very nice sample of musical engineering. Very warm sound, ladies and gentlemen, also if you set the volume of your SACD Players to 80% (and the neighbors don't kill you...) Both the virtuosi give us a SUPER performance! *Gil and Göran know very well their job, and Paganini should be satisfied with the great outcome. * Stephan Lerche has written the booklet comes with the CD. Stefan is well known in Germany. His comments and info are always to the point.









_* This XRCD has also a great value if someone wants to sell it. In Europe is to be found at around 50 to 55 Euros. Overseas, I believe, it costs something about 60 to 65 USD. Please make sure that you have a SACD Player.* This is no Hybrid!* _


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations 

Anatol Ugorski, piano


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas nos. 1 in f, 3 in C, 32 in c. Solomon (Testament)


----------



## Itullian

I always find it hard to resist a piano sonata or string quartet cycle by Beethoven,
so I happened upon this set.
Very good sound and beautiful playing in a very nice package with a nice booklet.

It would fall in my many second tear versions after Kempff, Arrau, Gilels and Schnabel.

What wondrous works these are!!!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of this set:


----------



## bravenewworld

Rossini: _Tancredi_ conducted by Roberto Abbado


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonata op. 53, 'Waldstein'. Lewis (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Flavius

A little Russian-school genius. Beethoven himself liked to play this sonata for his friends.

Beethoven: Sonata No. 15 in D, op. 28 along with nos. 16 in G, op. 31/1 and 17 in d, 32/2. Nikolayeva (Olympia)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Bonus Disc from this set.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D. 929 

Yehudi Menuhin, violin 
Hephzibah Menuhin, piano
Maurice Gendron, cello


----------



## regenmusic

Sacred Music From Medieval Spain: The Llibre Vermell And The Cantigas De Santa Maria


----------



## ribonucleic

Ravel - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor (Florestan Trio)












> They are even finer in Ravel's masterpiece, playing with a technical bravura and sheer panache to match the greatest interpreters of this work on disc. Another absolute winner. - The Sunday Times


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## Rogerx

JoAnn Falletta conducting; Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Igor Levit (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


I say yes to Igor! (from other recordings. I DON'T have this one) ! I say yes to Sony Records for its super sound and respect for the listeners. (top throughout quality in every detail) I'll try to put my hands on it, (I'm not a very big buyer. My rhythm is a modest something between 30 to 40 pieces per month. Seldom I'll buy more) and to write something for the Diabelli Variations, a work I consider of extreme importance in musical history.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Ballades Op. 10

Paul Lewis (piano)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms, Symphony No. 1, Eduard van Beinum with the Concertgebouw. Hard to get better than this. On the radio.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set,
and the new remastering is excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> I just received his War Requiem on Blu-Ray last week.... I am looking forward to watching it.
> 
> So much music and so little time.......


Thanks for the reply but I think you are thinking of Benjamin Britten (b. 1913), one of the greatest composers of the 20th century and certainly the greatest British composer of his time. I was mentioning George Benjamin (b. 1960) who the BBC is treating as the greatest living British composer - they have shown his last two operas (but not the first, which I listed as having listened to yesterday and which you replied to) and also aired a documentary about him a couple of weeks ago. It was an interesting documentary which made a number of interesting claims and also had Benjamin saying quite a few things that are pertinent to discussions that we have had over the last few months on this forum. You are certainly right about there being a lot of music and not a lot of time!


----------



## Ingélou

*On YouTube, Purcell's Indian Queen performed by The Academy of Ancient Music (with Emma Kirkby as Dido). *






*A celestial experience.* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part three of three this morning. All the works below are notable in one way or another but the final string quartet is worth the price of admission alone.

Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1842-43):










Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):
Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845):



String Quintet no.2 in B flat op.post.87 (1845):



_Andante_, _scherzo_, _capriccio_ and _fugue_ for string quartet op.post.81 (1843 and 1847):
String Quartet no.6 in F-minor op.post.80 (1847):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati, Stanisław Skrowaczewski conducting; Mendelssohn: Italian & Scottish Symphonies

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies for Wind Instruments from this:









(it is a Kent Nagano Stravinsky CD) and then this wonderful little piece:


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies No. 31 "Paris" & No. 38 "Prague"

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Josef Krips (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard van Beinum conducting; Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1* & 3

Concertgebouw Orchestra* / London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Lei Liang: Chamber and Orchestral Music
- Verge (for 18 solo strings)
- Aural Hypothesis (for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and vibraphone)
- Five Seasons (for pipa and string quartet)
- Tremors of a Memory Chord (for piano and grand Chinese orchestra)
Palimpsest Ensemble/Stephen Schick; Callithumpian Consort/Stephen Drury; Wu Man, pipa; Shanghai Quartet; Pi-hsien Chen, piano; Taipei Chinese Orchestra/En Shao (naxos)










now:
Jeffrey Ryan: Quantum Mechanics
- Bellatrix (for violin)
- Quantum Mechanics (for string quartet)
- ecce homo (version for muted string ensemble and the addition of the contrabass)
- Stillpoint (for mixed quartet)
- Poison Wind (for harp and percussion)
- Two-by-Four (chamber concerto for marimba soloist and eight accompanying players)
Analee Patipatanakoon, violin; Scott St. John, violin, viola; David Harding, viola; Roman Borys, cello; Beverley Johnston, percussion; Erica Goodman, harp; Susan Hoeppner, flutes; Penderecki String Quartet; Dave Young, contrabass; Richard Thomson, clarinet; Linda Bronicheski, French horn; Norman Engel, trumpet; Gary Kulesha; conductor (centrediscs)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Michel Plasson conducting; Requiem/Cantique De Jean Racine.

Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Arlette Amiel (organ), José van Dam (baritone)

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse.


----------



## Guest

WTC Book II. Very satisfying.


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott', BWV 80_
Dorothee Mields, Soprano
Terry Wey, Altus
Bernhard Berchtold, Tenor
Klaus Mertens, Bass
Chor & Orchester der J.S. Bach-Stiftung /Rudolf Lutz


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Robert Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1*
Vladimir Ashkenazy

This piece is wonderful, and Ashkenazy brings it to mesmerizing life.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas nos. 1, 2, 4, 5, 7 & 8. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with my Benjamin obsession.


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


>


i like Joyce and follow on twitter and the instagram


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Earlier today I was listening to this. It is a CD I bought along with another Birtwistle disc (the one with the Tuba concerto - Cry of Anubis) some five or six years ago. I didn't like it them all and was convinced the Birtwistle was not for me. Over the years I listened occasionally but never really like this disc. I did slowly warm to the Anubis disc but not that much. These are now among the very many discs of contemporary music that suddenly all clicked for me this year (really from April or May onwards) - an incredibly rewarding experience - and I now can't hear how it was that I missed the obvious inspiration of this music. It isn't difficult really - I think you just have to trust that it will gell for you.


----------



## millionrainbows

...but until it gels, it's just an amorphous mess (to many)...but I like Birtwistle. In the meantime, try playing the videos from posts 13006 and 13010 (above) at the same time, and you will get some interesting dissonances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Franz Schmidt for this evening. Although I have other music by Schmidt I'm totally new to these particular works so I'm looking forward to hearing them.

String Quartet no.1 in A (1925):
String Quartet no.2 in D (1929):



_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ - arranged for orchestra (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931)
Concerto in D-minor for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Colin M

Dvorak The Wood Dove N Jarvi Royal Scottish. Just mesmerizing strings that beat at times like small wings...


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> ...but until it gels, it's just an amorphous mess (to many)...but I like Birtwistle. In the meantime, try playing the videos from posts 13006 and 13010 (above) at the same time, and you will get some interesting dissonances.


Yes you do ...fascinating sounds ... but not really music. The thing is that it (Birtwistle) does get quite quickly if you trust it ... it is no more challenging than, say, Gubaidulina and is easier that, say, Lutoslawski.


----------



## Oskaar

Ravel: Complete Orchestral Works

Yuja Wang (piano), Ray Chen (violin)

Tonhalle Orchester Zürich, Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Lionel Bringuier









Ravel Orchestral Music is very adventurous. It is like sitting in a vagon guided through adventures and Fantasies. A very good album.. Very good performances.


----------



## Flavius

Japanese Flute Music. Kohachiro Miyata (Elektra Nonesuch)


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák
Symphony no. 9 "From the New World"*









*Erich Kleiber
Berlin State Opera Orchestra *

Recorded Berlin 1929


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Joyce is the ultimate Diva! Everything she sings is a reference for the other singers. I say emphatically YES and THANKS!



Rogerx said:


> Michel Plasson conducting; Requiem/Cantique De Jean Racine.
> 
> Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Arlette Amiel (organ), José van Dam (baritone)
> 
> Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse.


*Le Quantique de Jean Racine is for me at least the best composition of Faure!* Faure, Frank and Berlioz have their own class in French music history. Are the composers I listen almost daily, the masters of  cello involvement in the orchestra and of the unique musical style (Faure), of unsurpassed music exposition and development, (Frank) of the gigantic orchestration and unparallel lyrism (Berlioz)  I say that THIS is music and I can only suggest one more recording, just for the record.









*_I believe the recommendation of the fellow user has more value for the money. My suggestion is SACD and maybe could bring some more bucks in the market. (this moment it brings nothing...In the future, maybe. But such titles are NOT the strong cards of CHANDOS.) The sound of my recording is perfect, the performance a generous *3 out of 5 * This moment, without knowing the ERATO recording I'll vote for it and for *Michel. who is a great, great, great, conductor.* 
_


----------



## eljr

Got this for my just turned 3 grandson.

I plan to give it to him in two days, after Halloween.

Thought I'd give it a spin first so I know exactly what I gave him.

Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Sinfonia Concertante K.364

Joseph Haydn:

Violin Concerto No. 1 in C major
Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major

Rachel Podger, violin
Pavlo Beznosiuk, viola
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Rambler

Listening to some new purchases of 21st century works:
*Robert Aldridge: Elmer Gantry* Florentine Opera Company with the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra conducted by William Boggs on Naxos







This opera (from 2007) is based on the novel by Sinclair Lewis. Robert Aldridge is new to me. In style this opera could almost be considered a musical, and should not put off listeners normally averse to contemporary music. I quite liked it - but not sure for me it will stand up well alongside say John Adams music theatre works.

*Alessandro Appignani: The Last Bard* Alessandro Appignani (piano) and Quartetto d'archi di Torino on Brilliant Classics















Another totally unknown (by me) composer. He's Italian and this album is a mix of small scale works. I probably enjoyed this disc more than the Aldridge opera. Pleasing to listen to - and not at all demanding to my ear. I'm just not sure how 'great' this music is!


----------



## Flavius

Art of the Shakuhachi. Katsuya Yokoyama (Ocora)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (1st spin):


















This is an excellent disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Night on Bald Mountain (Noch' na Lïsoy gore), symphonic poem, edited by Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Joe B

Current listening (1st spin):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

I have been giving this new release a lot of spins.... it deserves them.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I have been giving this new release a lot of spins.... it deserves them.


You've got that right! This is an outstanding disc, and considering it is Rebecca Dale's first release, I'm looking forward to her future compositions as well.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works ('Requiem for Strings', 'November Steps'...). Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Horigome, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Wakasugi; Numajiri (Brilliant)


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Takemitsu: Orchestral Works ('Requiem for Strings', 'November Steps'...). Tsuruta*, Yokoyama, *Horigome, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Wakasugi; Numajiri (Brilliant)


Yukio Yokoyama is an excellent Beethoven interpreter. Tokyo MSO TOP Orchestra. I fell you made an excellent choice with this recording.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier (Hewitt-2008)












> Listening to Angela Hewitt's latest thoughts on Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier alongside her late-1990s Hyperion cycle (reviewed below), it appears that her interpretations haven't changed so much as evolved, intensified and, most important, internalised. This perception is enhanced by a closer sonic image, plus the leaner, more timbrally diverse qualities of Hewitt's Fazioli concert grand that contrast with her earlier recording's mellower, more uniform Steinway. Yet one readily credits Hewitt's pianistic prowess for more acutely differentiated legato and detached articulation this time around, together with a wider range of melodic inflection. This adds considerable textural dimension to fugues whose close counterpoint is extremely difficult to voice and clarify. Hewitt's uncommonly brisk and elegantly poised G sharp minor Book 2 Fugue has acquired conversational light and shade. Rubatos hinted at earlier re-emerge in fuller, more purposeful bloom: compare both readings of the E flat major Book 1 Prelude and the E major Book 2 Fugue, for example. Perhaps one could pigeonhole Hewitt I as characterised by dance, while Hewitt II mainly celebrates song. While both versions hold equal validity and stature, Hewitt's remake ultimately digs deeper, with more personalised poetry. - Gramophone


----------



## WVdave

Händel; Sämtliche Concerti Grossi Op. 3+6
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner
Decca 6.35235, 4 × Vinyl, LP, Box Set, Germany, 1968.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet. I bought this last Christmas, it's been getting quite a few spins, it's really good, most enjoyable disk.









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti nos 1&2. Not bad, but not my favourite concerti. The first is a bit too long, actually the third movement is too long. It's like another new Concerto. The second is good, except the last note is odd, I think it ends on the dominant, unresolved. 









Martinu Symphony no 1, Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Piano and Timpani. Terrific stuff









Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from the cunning little vixen. Terrific stuff also









Smetana Ma Vlast, all six movements, great music. Only disk one, there's other music on the other disk that I didn't listen to.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## ribonucleic

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 (Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic)












> As his valedictory recorded effort and released after his death, Karajan's deeply moving and intensely personal way with the score deserves attention. Yes, he recorded this work many times, and all of those (except perhaps the grossly overpriced one on Andante) could grace your collection with pride. There is something so uniquely compelling about this final reading that you understand why his final concerts in New York with this very piece were so special.
> 
> The orchestra plays as only they can. When Karajan's relationship with the Berlin Philharmonic crumbled in the late 80's, Vienna was more than happy to work with the aging maestro. Surely, some of his final work did come off as tired compared to his readings in Berlin, but then there were times like these, where everything went right. Tempi are broad, but Karajan makes everything sound so natural. He also knows how to work within the orchestral sound he has. He lets the string soar in a nearly ethereal way, while the fabled horns get lots of attention too. Only in the second movement do things seem just a touch stiff, but this remains as fine a "last" recording as it gets.
> 
> Chances are that the serious Bruckner fan already owns this, or knows they don't want it. For the newcomer to this glorious music, having such a storied performance on one disc makes this a no-brainer. As a tribute to one of the 20th century's great conductors and orchestras, it stands tall among an impressive discography. DG graced this particular set of sessions with some fine digital sound. - Classical.net


----------



## Rogerx

Rafal Blechacz plays Debussy & Szymanowski.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, the first Razumovsky Quartet, Op. 59 No. 1. Here in an excellent rendition by the Colorado String Quartet. Note: This very good complete quartet cycle is (wait for it) 99 cents! When I remember my youth, how I scraped together pennies to buy the Budapesters in the middle quartets...this is ridiculous!


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schumann: Symphony Nos: 3 and 4 + Hermann and Dorothea overture


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and sound. Too bad the label went out of business before he finished the series. (He recorded 6 volumes.) I would love to hear him play the five late sonatas.










(Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major Op. 10 No. 3, Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor Op. 57 "Appassionata", Piano Sonata No. 26 in E flat major Op. 81a "Les Adieux")


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## haydnguy

An oldie but still a goodie.









Also, this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano) performing; Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


I say YES to Barenboim. YES to Paris Orchestra (with him and without him) yes to ERATO recordings.



Rogerx said:


> Rafal Blechacz plays Debussy & Szymanowski.


*Rafal Blechacz won the 2006 Chopin competition in Warsaw.* This competition is with the Tschaikowsky the most difficult worldwide to be won. What can I write for someone has reached the Eden of every pianist? Rafal is continuing the endless line of the great Polish piano virtuosi. 
Go and buy this one and everything else Rafal has played. No risk with satisfaction warranty! (As a German, I avoid to write a lot of words for DG quality... But, I'm sure, you know very well what are you buying with this brand name.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Kirill Kondrashin conducting; Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade & Borodin: Symphony No. 2

Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Judith

This morning, listened to my autographed copy of

Bach Goldberg Variations (2015 copy)
Angela Hewitt

She was signing autographs last weekend at concert. Very nice and friendly


----------



## Enthusiast

I mentioned it yesterday ... so listened to it today.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting the day with a recent $3 vinyl find  - can't go with Mozart in the morning...


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing two new (well, second-hand) arrivals this afternoon. The Schubert recording is my fourth cherry-pick from Hyperion's gargantuan _Schubert Lieder_ edition - the sleevenotes are as usual in the Pullman class, running to over 70 pages in this instance, with the backstory to each song.

_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXa:1 (1767):



22 songs from 1821-22, including:

_Im Gegenwärtigen Vergangenes (The Past in the Present)_ D710 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] ***
_Sei mir gegrüßt! (I Greet You!)_ D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert]
_Schatzgräbers Begehr (The Treasure Hunter's Desire)_ D761 [Text: Franz von Schober]
_Des Tages Weihe (The Day's Consecration)_ D763 [Text: anon.] ***

(*** part song)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-4th Symphony.

Phillipe Herrewghe and the Orchestre des Champs Elysees.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## joen_cph

*Haydn* - _complete string quartets_ / Angeles4 / philips

*Schulhoff* - _2 string quartets etc._ / Aviv4 / naxos

Replaced my Buchberger4 Haydn set with this one. The Schulhoff quartets are fine, fresh and catchy, sometimes quite folksy.

















.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


*This is a great one!* An old LP with Claudio and Vienna PO playing Tschaikowsky the way I really like. I remember, that, some years later, Abbado, Vienna and Piotr found their new home under Sony records, which come to us with the marvelous 1 to 6 Tschaikowkys symphonies. I want this one, with this cover on cd (first time I saw it I said: Did the American Indians have Russian churches?) but one / two times I looked the market I found nothing.* A must have, this one! *


----------



## Enthusiast

Even a few weeks ago I was posting that, Quartet for the End of Time, I don't get and don't like Messiaen. This was based on not having liked his music the last time I tried - about a year ago - and actively disliking Turangalila at that time. I must listen to Turangalila again - I did like it once! - but meanwhile I am getting great enjoyment from these two CDs. I love it when composers who I know must be great (because so many sensible people love them) suddenly become accessible and enjoyable to me, too!


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben.
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


Fritz Reiner died conducting the Chicago S.O. It was for ten years his home and his Child. I can not find the proper words to describe Reiners quality. This GREAT Jew drove the orchestra conducting standards to new heights. Especially the 1953 / 1963 period, from which our fellow user is giving us this recording, is the most productive of maestros life. Richard Strauss and Reiner is an unbitable duo, in mass and volume! I say, that here we have an excellent choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting ; Four sacred pieces
I Solisti Veneti, Cecila Gasdia .


----------



## eljr

CD 6

Benjamin Britten's 'War Requiem' (disc 1)


----------



## starthrower

I couldn't find a larger image of this very fine Conifer recording, but it feature three excellent works.

Violin Concerto
Hommage A Chopin
Bassoon Concerto

There is a recently issued box set of Panufnik's orchestral works on the CPO label. I plan on picking up a copy soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Chopin: Preludes.


----------



## eljr

CD 7

Benjamin Britten's 'War Requiem' (disc 2)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> CD 6
> 
> Benjamin Britten's 'War Requiem' (disc 1)


Is that the same performance as this one?









An excellent account - I know many and this one is certainly one of the absolute best.


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du Temps; Merle Noir. Gruenberg, Peyer, Pleeth, Béroff, Zöller, Kontarsky (EMI)


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Messiaen.









The story behind this piece (written for available players while Messiaen was briefly a prisoner of war, and performed for fellow inmates and guards) is, of course, fascinating. It still sounds a fairly uncompromisingly "modern" piece and there is an added fascination for me that it was apparently enjoyed by the audience. I'm sure there are many CM audiences today who would reject it out of hand as mere noise!


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Etoiles. Oiseaux exotiques, Couleurs de la Cite Celeste. Crossley, London Sinfonietta/ Salonen (CBS)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just got a newsletter from cbnc, French contemporary music center. I can understand who the composers are, and now listening to piano music by Philippe Hersant. He seems to write music in the sphere of Debussy and Messiaen, very French music!


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Préludes; from 'Quatre Études de rythme; from Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus. Angela Hewitt, Steinway (hyperion)


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Smetana Ma Vlast, all six movements, great music. Only disk one, there's other music on the other disk that I didn't listen to.


Just I've listened to the same recording of these stunning tone poems. I didn't recall they were so fabulous!! And the others apart from Ma Vlast are quite terrific too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Three of Franz Schmidt's later works this evening.

I initially struggled with the _Seven Seals_ - at first it seemed to drag and, despite the 'fire and brimstone' nature of the subject, came across as somewhat dense and unyielding. But one day it simply fell into place and when listening to it now it almost flies past. When a lengthy work I've had difficulty with suddenly seems to be shorter than it actually is then that's a good sign that it's 'clicked' at last.

_Variationen über ein Husarenlied_ for orchestra (1930-31):
Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):



_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ - oratorio in two parts with prologue for heldentenor, soprano, alto, tenor, bass solos, mixed choir, organ and orchestra [Text: from the _Book of Revelation_] (1935-37):


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Is that the same performance as this one?
> 
> View attachment 109491
> 
> 
> An excellent account - I know many and this one is certainly one of the absolute best.


Rilling has won so many state awards in his illustrious carrier, I'm sure he has build one - two more rooms to his house to have enough place for them. These works (Requiems, Liturgien, Oratorien, etc...) are his specialty and he is also one of the greatest Bachs experts our time, on the podium, in the studio and, this is very special, as a teacher and professor in many top institutes and academies. A true German Hero, who, despite his 85 years of age, he is very active musically and helps many young musicians to find their way.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Is that the same performance as this one?
> 
> View attachment 109491
> 
> 
> An excellent account - I know many and this one is certainly one of the absolute best.


Indeed it is. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Edgar Meyer, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugo Wolff.


----------



## D Smith

Halloween listening.
(Too many pieces for album covers, sorry)

Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain Gergiev/Mariinsky
Rimsky Korsakov: Night on Mount Triglav Pletnev/Russian National
Sain-Saens: Danse Macabre. Hatink/Cocertgebouw
Grieg: March of the Trolls. Jarvi
Dukas: Sorcerer’s Apprentice. Plasson/Toulouse
Rachmaninoff: Die Toteninsel Reiner/CSO
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre Hardenberger
Tartini: Devil’s Trill Benedetti
Dvorak: The Noon Witch Jarvi
Bach: Toccata & Fugue in D minor. Walcha
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1. Buniatishvili 
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 2. Koussevitzky/BSO
Liszt: Totentanz. Janis/Reiner


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> Very important Renaissances composer. I don't listen very often this kind of music, but I can admit that among the other composers of his (circa) era I prefer him along with Palestrina and Monteverdi.












Sir John Kenneth Tavener (28 January 1944 - 12 November 2013)










John Taverner (c. 1490 - 18 October 1545)


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Halloween listening.
> (Too many pieces for album covers, sorry)
> 
> Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain *Gergiev/Mariinsky
> *Rimsky Korsakov: Night on Mount Triglav* Pletnev/Russian National
> *Sain-Saens: Danse Macabre. *Hatink/Cocertgebouw
> *Grieg: March of the Trolls.* Jarvi
> *Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice.* Plasson/Toulouse
> *Rachmaninoff: Die Toteninsel* Reiner/CSO
> *Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre Hardenberger
> Tartini: Devil's Trill* Benedetti
> *Dvorak: The Noon Witch *Jarvi
> *Bach: Toccata & Fugue in D minor. Walcha
> Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1. Buniatishvili
> Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 2.* Koussevitzky/BSO
> *Liszt: Totentanz. *Janis/Reiner*


*So many of my favorites in one list!!!!!!* Are you spying me? Are you working for the CIA? LOL! :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104*









*Jacqueline du Pré

Daniel Barenboim 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded Medinah Temple, Chicago, 11November 1970


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Mélodies, 'Trois mélodies', 'Vocalise Étude Poémes pour mi'...'Harawi'. Kappelle, Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## millionrainbows

Strauss, Metamorphosen.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben.
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


Reiner and the Chicago Symphony on RCA is where my journey began in classical music at around the age of 14......fabulous!


----------



## Joe B

Pizza's in the oven with just enough time left for Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Requiem. Esser, Gohl, Scheffel, Bruns, Capella Cantorum Konstanz, Musicuria basel sinfonietta/ Knall (Musikszene Schweiz)


----------



## Dimace

This will be a very serious presentation. Not only musical but as a whole. Today I have the chance to review the GREATS* Hans Knappertsbusch and Sena Jurinac *one of most important *Fidelio *in the musical history (as a recording)

Sena, is the MUST in Richard Strauss. This is well known in Germany and, I'm sure in the States. Her voice is like a velvet, so sweet and fresh, like a young flower. The ideal for the heroines of Richard, who, also in his operas, prefers a more *liederistische* approach (a sing like oriented performance of the arias) and of course for the Italian operas. Unfortunately for her, the lack of high power in her voice has driven to a not very successful Wagner carrier. *This Fidelio is coming to prove that this great Diva, except from her honey like voice has also the power to be a great Leonore! *

Hans, is one of the best ever maestros in human history. This is well known. *This is NOT one of his most academic recordings and exactly this makes this Fidelio unique! * Hans is conducting *Die Bayerische Staatorchester und Chor* like there is no tomorrow. The tempi are like the storm and the approach so intensive, you have the feeling of an upcoming explosion, it will brake everything and instead of Florestans freedom and salvation,we will have the end of the heroes and the collapse of everything. Musically this is one take it or leave it performance.  If you like the conservatives approaches to musical works, you will hate this. If you are interested on the ultimate new Fidelio experience you will love it. *One is certain: No one has done this to Beethoven and no one, in the future, will have this seldom musical courage to repeat it. *









_* I regard this title as a very good money investment. There are not many new pieces worldwide to be bought._ *3,5 out 5 for this title, because I don't know the listener taste.* For me, personally a 4,5 out 5, because of Sena. The recording is from 1962. A DG quality production, reprinted in 2001. Enjoy and every comment, positive or negative is welcome.


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for some Bruno Walter and Vienna*

*Richard Wagner
Siegfried Idyll 

Gustav Mahler 
Adagietto ( From Symphony no. 5)*









*Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Iota

This music seems to hover in an almost opiate haze somewhere between Debussy and Messiaen, and there's something transporting and sirenic about the way it beckons you further in, diffuse and vivid at the same time, extraordinary stuff. And what a strikingly deft orchestrational touch Koechlin has, the sound of the strings for example in the _La Caravane (reve pendant la sieste)_ movement are utterly hypnotic!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> then this wonderful little piece:
> 
> View attachment 109455


Such a great work and recording! Britten is an absolute magician at creating dramatic tension with the sparsest of materials.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concertos*

Samson Francois plays these in the moment; you get the sense that Cluytens had a couple of What The Fruit times as Francois went with what he was feeling.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*
_
Ramée_


----------



## Flavius

Music for a major feast day centered on the medieval mass melody 'Cunctipotens genitor Deus'. Magdala/ David Skinner (CCL)


----------



## Joe B

Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## ribonucleic

Rogerx said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Chopin: Preludes.


His Ballades/Scherzos disc was the first Chopin I ever heard, so I have a soft spot for him in this repertoire.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with 2 tracks from SPES: "Dona domis pacem" and "Even When He is Silent"


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing/ conducting; Mozart piano concertos:11-12-13


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
> _Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
> *The Attaignant Consort*
> _
> Ramée_


I don't know this kind of music, dear friend, but because of your state of the art presentation(s), I started googling for many of the recordings are in your collection. They are looking so beautiful into your home made photos! I presume that your are also cover art collector. I also pay a lot of attention to a good cover, when I buy a cd, sacd, etc.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Murray Perahia performing/ conducting; Mozart piano concertos:11-12-13


Murray is a Jew of diaspora. His father was from Thessaloniki (Greece) a Greek-Jew, who, before the War, went to USA. He was lucky, because the Nazi exterminated he rest of his family, which had remained in the city. *He is the founder and president of Murray Perahia Institut of Tel Aviv,* a legendary pianist, a charismatic teacher, a true (like Andras, who is friend of him) expert on everything around the 88 keys. A true hero for the country of Israel and also for me. It is unimportant what he is playing, because one is certain like death and taxes: *It will be a MASTER PIECE!* I say 7 times yes for this recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing; Handel: Water Music & Music for the Royal Fireworks


----------



## Itullian




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 49 and 53 "Waldstein" 

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Andolink

*Michele Mascitti* (1664-1760): _Sonatas for Violin and Basso Continuo, Op. 8_
Quartetto Vanvitelli
Gian Andrea Guerra violin, Nicola Brovelli 'cello, Matteo Cicchitti violone, Luigi Accardo harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Dallas Symphony Orchestra.

From earlier, wrong thread posting.


----------



## Enthusiast

This piece - quartet, small chamber ensemble and (in some movements) song - has been really growing on me. Sometimes very beautiful and moving, sometimes more powerful.


----------



## sonance

Edmund Rubbra
Sinfonia Concertante - Prelude and Fugue on a theme of Cyril Scott - [Scott: Consolation, Rubbra piano] - Violin Concerto
Edmund Rubbra, piano; Endré Wolf, violin; City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Hugo Rignold (Sinfonia); BBC Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Schwarz (violin concerto) 
(lyrita)










This has been my first listening to these works and I'm quite impressed. I definitely need to explore Rubbra's works. There's one other CD I own with the String Quartet no. 2 and other works. I remember not liking it at first listening. Well, time to listen again ...

Edmund Rubbra
String Quartet no. 2 - Amoretti for voice and string quartet - Ave Maria Gratia Plena - Piano Trio no. 1
Martin Roscoe, piano; Charles Daniels, tenor; Maggini Quartet (naxos)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


*YES, YES, YES, YES! * With Andras the listeners satisfaction is certain like death and taxes.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>





Rogerx said:


> Jaap van Zweden conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
> 
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> From earlier, wrong thread posting.


*This is first class stuff!* Berliner Ph. and Dallas Orc. are great! (I don't have the second cd. But I'm 100% sure for the quality Jaap delivers in his whole carrier.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral works and songs part one this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in D D82 (1813):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat D125 (1814-15):



24 songs to texts by J.W. von Goethe, including:

_An den Mond (To the Moon)_ D296 (c.1816):
_Der Erlkönig (The Elf-King)_ D328 (1815):
_Prometheus_ D674 (1819):
_Grenzen der Menschheit (Mankind's Limits)_ D716 (1821):



_Die schöne Müllerin (The Fair Maid of the Mill)_ - cycle of 20 songs D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1823):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sviatoslav Richter performing; Brahms, Liszt & Schubert.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> *This is first class stuff!* Berliner Ph. and Dallas Orc. are great! (I don't have the second cd. But I'm 100% sure for the quality Jaap delivers in his whole carrier.)


We get to enjoy Jaap van Zweden in NY now!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Dimitri Mitropoulos conducting;Eleanor Steber (soprano) : Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
New York Philharmonic Orchestra and Bach; Arias/Handel/ Haydn/ Mendelssohn.

various orchestras and conductors.


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> We get to enjoy Jaap van Zweden in NY now!


How lucky for you!


----------



## Rogerx

Jiri Kout & Jiri Belohlavek conducting; Dvorak: Piano & Cello Concertos

Jiri Barta (cello) and Martin Kasik (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

First listen, and I'm enjoying this one immensely!


----------



## Enthusiast

All the Anderson I have. I must get some more. Attractive and different but accessible music that doesn't overstay its welcome - after both CDs I want more!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Solo Piano Works*


----------



## sonance

Donald Erb: Suddenly It's Evening
String Quartet no. 3 - Suddenly It's Evening (for solo cello) - Three Poems for Violin and Piano - Three Pieces for Double Bass Alone
The Audubon Quartet; Jeffrey Krieger, electric cello; James Stern, violin; Audry Andrist, piano; Bertram Turetzky, double bass (cri)


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Sonata in G major, D. 894 

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Andolink

I hadn't dragged this out in very long time but boy does the high octane of this recording leap out of the speakers in a very fun way!


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> We get to enjoy Jaap van Zweden in NY now!


Enjoy my friend! This is true entertainment! I will wait your impressions!


----------



## APL

Beethoven spring quartet op.24 by Menuhin


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartet Op 18, No 6.










I've finally gotten to the end of Op 18. No 6 was okay. As usual, well crafted first movement. I particularly liked the slow introduction to the finale. Slow movement was ok, scherzo a bit of a bore.

This is my second time through Op 18 and my conclusion matchers my first traversal and the conventional wisdom. In these works Beethoven seems to to seek to go beyond the classical masters (Haydn and Mozart) but he has given up more in wit and elegance than he has gained in originality. I am looking forward to moving on to Op 59.


----------



## eljr




----------



## joen_cph

More *Haydn* string quartets from this recently acquired set, replacing the Buchbergers 
- it is definitely one of the best buyings in a long time for me, and I got the 22 CDs for what is equal to only 10 Euros.


----------



## Eramire156

*Alexander Zemlinsky 
Lyrische Symphonie in sieben Gesängen*









*Julia Varady 
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Lothar Zagrosek
Radio-Symphonie Orchester Wien*

Salzburg Festival


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Venezia e Napoli. Bolet* (Decca)


*Bechstein


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral works and songs part two tonight.

Symphony no.3 in D D200 (1815):
Symphony no.4 [_Tragic_] in C-minor D417 (1816):



22 songs from 1821-22, including:

_Im Gegenwärtigen Vergangenes (The Past in the Present)_ D710 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] ***
_Sei mir gegrüßt! (I Greet You!)_ D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert]
_Schatzgräbers Begehr (The Treasure Hunter's Desire)_ D761 [Text: Franz von Schober]
_Des Tages Weihe (The Day's Consecration)_ D763 [Text: anon.] ***

(*** part song)


----------



## Colin M

starthrower said:


> First listen, and I'm enjoying this one immensely!


 Next try the Skerries coupled with Alfven Symphony 4. Also a great experience. Alfven was truly the lover of the archipelagos... the northern variety...


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Waldesrauschen, Sonetto 104 del Petrarca.... Freire (Decca)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

The complete 16 keyboard suites beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*

I haven't paid much attention to Gaspard before, but this recording from 1958 is riveting.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (2nd spin):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 3:


----------



## eljr

Four Norwegian Dances, Op. 35


----------



## eljr

John Tavener: Ex Maria Virgine


----------



## Eramire156

*Rubato, please more rubato*

A Beethoven cycle like no other

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.1 in C major, op. 21*









*Willem Mengelberg 
Concertgebouw Orchestra *


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-String Symphonies-8,9,10.

Orpheus C.O.


----------



## Flavius

Taverner: Missa Mater Christi Sanctissima. The Sixteen/ Christophers (hyperion)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying my Schubert so much I'm going to stay up late and listen to even more.

Franz Schubert - orchestra works and songs part three.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat D485 (1816):
Symphony no.6 in C D589 (1817-18):



Overture in D ['_in the Italian Style_'] D590 (1817)
Overture in C ['_in the Italian Style_'] D591 (1817):



18 songs from 1822-25, including:

_Schwestergruß (Sister's Greeting)_ D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Greisengesang (Song of Old Age)_ D778 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1823):
_Pilgerweise (The Way of the Pilgrim)_ D789 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1823):
_Gebet: Du Urquell aller Güte (Prayer: You Fountain of Kindness)_ D815 [Text: Friedrich de la Motte Fouqué] (1824):***

(*** part song)


----------



## Guest

Pleasant, if not life-altering music. Well played and recorded.


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Taverner: Missa Mater Christi Sanctissima. The Sixteen/ Christophers (hyperion)


Good idea. I'll go with this one:


----------



## Guest

Well, I _tried _to listen to all 30 tracks, but my Oppo's DAC only reads 10 of them! Based on those tracks, he's a fine pianist and is extraordinarily well recorded. (24 bit 352khz download, the native resolution of the master recording.)










EDIT: I'm happy to report that I got the problem sorted out. The other 20 tracks are great, too!


----------



## starthrower

I didn't have Hary Janos in my collection so I picked this up for a dollar. It's a great sounding digital recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rhapsodie Espagnole, Ma Mere L'Oye*

The remastering on this is very good, at least in my headphones.


----------



## Joe B

My favorite choral CD:


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pleasant, if not life-altering music. Well played and recorded.


BTW, I enjoy your avatar.

Made me want to run out and buy a baby grand like I had when I lived in Brooklyn,.


----------



## Dimace

This time I came somehow short. Not many well know works TO ME, to write something down and to plan future buys. I have chosen these 3 recordings from our fellow members:



Rogerx said:


> Sviatoslav Richter performing; Brahms, Liszt & Schubert.


*A highly lyrical romantic programm*, from the MASTER of THE MASTERS. From the man does NOT playing the piano, but is reinventing the instrument. I have the content of this baby from the Complete Richter Edition (Melodia, USSR) and some other issues came to us from minor European labels, and it is real magic!* 5 out of 5 for this one.*



Rogerx said:


> Dimitri Mitropoulos conducting;Eleanor Steber (soprano) : Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra and Bach; Arias/Handel/ Haydn/ Mendelssohn.
> 
> various orchestras and conductors.


Together with the BIG Romanian, the Greek is my favorite conductor. Everything under his baguette is transforming to a unique experience. Berlioz and Dimitris make a MEGA duet (I have written somewhere else for the impact of their music to me) and *Eleanor is one goddess.** A must buy! 
*


Eramire156 said:


> A Beethoven cycle like no other
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> Symphony no.1 in C major, op. 21*
> 
> View attachment 109516
> 
> 
> *Willem Mengelberg
> Concertgebouw Orchestra *


The Concertgebouw Orchestra is a GREAT ONE!* One of the best worldwide.* I have everything from it with Haitink, Chailly, Jansons etc... But nothing with the Willem. The reason: I was unsure about the sound quality (Willem was there from 1895 to 1945!!!!!!!!) In this period the sound quality of the recordings was not great and for Beethoven I demand a high quality sound to enjoy the listening. Now, I'm feeling that I missed something good and I will give it a go with the above recording (unknown to me) or another one.  A very nice inspiration here.


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Davan Wetton conducting; Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo González conducting; Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda.

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Arod performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4 and Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice)*
with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)*


----------



## joen_cph

Dimace said:


> .................
> 
> The Concertgebouw Orchestra is a GREAT ONE!* One of the best worldwide.* I have everything from it with Haitink, Chailly, Jansons etc... But nothing with the Willem. The reason: I was unsure about the sound quality (Willem was there from 1895 to 1945!!!!!!!!) In this period the sound quality of the recordings was not great and for Beethoven I demand a high quality sound to enjoy the listening. Now, I'm feeling that I missed something good and I will give it a go with the above recording (unknown to me) or another one.  A very nice inspiration here.


Mengelberg´s Beethoven is often quite unique, such as in the flexible tempi, and a reference point for comparisons as regards this older, freer conducting style.


----------



## Andolink

A brand new release today of my favorite interpreters of Haydn's quartets doing the Op. 64 set and, as with their other releases in this ongoing cycle, it's sublime.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky:

Swan Lake

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov"
Vladimir Jurowski (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit (piano) performing; Bach : Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830.


----------



## eljr

Andolink said:


> A brand new release today of my favorite interpreters of Haydn's quartets doing the Op. 64 set and, as with their other releases in this ongoing cycle, it's sublime.
> 
> View attachment 109521


Your thoughts on this 2 CD release?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

eljr said:


> Your thoughts on this 2 CD release?


Certainly, but let me finish absorbing the entire set over the next couple of days before commenting. So far I've just heard No. 1. That's what I based "sublime" on.


----------



## eljr

Andolink said:


> Certainly, but let me finish absorbing the entire set over the next couple of days before commenting. So far I've just heard No. 1. That's what I based "sublime" on.


I see a good price at Presto....


----------



## eljr

The Planets Suite, op. 32


----------



## Andolink

eljr said:


> I see a good price at Presto....


I got mine as a flac download direct from Hyperion.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band.


----------



## APL

Beethoven Piano conc. 3 by Pollini, Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral works and songs part four today.

Symphony no.8 [_'Unvollendete'_] in B-minor D759 (1822):

 ***

(*** same recording, but on RCA's Silver Seal imprint)

20 songs from 1825-26, including:

_Wiegenlied (Lullaby)_ D867 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Totengräber-Weise (Gravedigger's Song)_ D869 [Text: Franz Xaver von Schlechta] (1826):
_Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister'_ - cycle of four songs D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):










13 part songs, including:

_Das Dörfchen (The Village) for four male voices and guitar _ D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern (Song of the Spirits over the Waters)_ for eight male voices, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 [Text: J.W. Goethe] (by 1821):
_Gondelfahrer (The Gondolier)_ for four male voices and guitar D804 [Johann Mayrhofer] (1824):


----------



## Enthusiast

Accessibility is a strange concept. Many who are not entirely comfortable with "the contemporary" enjoy Tippett well enough. But his Vision of Saint Augustine - a work I have long loved - is not exactly easy.









By comparison much of this (which in some ways seems to plough a similar musical furrow - in sound rather than aesthetic intent) is easy!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

APL said:


> Beethoven Piano conc. 3 by Pollini, Abbado


Welcome!

How'd you find us? :tiphat:


----------



## Bob516

Jóhann Jóhannsson, Fordlandia


----------



## Rogerx

Jonathan Nott conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Mihoko Fujimura (contralto)

Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## eljr

Classical/Crossover/Christmas


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no. 1 in C major, op. 15

Piano Sonata no.22 in F major , op. 54*









*Sviatoslav Richter

Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 2 & 3 November 1960, Symphony Hall, Boston (op. 15)
29 & 30 November 1960 Webster Hall, NYC (op. 54)


----------



## Rogerx

Mario Häring (piano) performing; Russian Moments.

Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16/ Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14-Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28/ Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin
*

This piece is usually a nice orchestral work, but Cluytens manages to make it pop off the pages. Maybe it's his smaller orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

I recently was lucky enough to find a close to pristine copy of Bruno Walter's recording of Das Lied, tipped inside was a Chicago Symphony Orchestra program from 1958, I love finding such items and wishing I could have been there. Now on the CD player...

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*









*Christa Ludwig
Richard Lewis

Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded live 20 February 1958


----------



## Enthusiast

Elliott Carter: I started with the Clarinet Concerto, a relatively short and attractive work.









But somehow I then found myself listening to three different performances of his Concerto for Orchestra, perhaps his most recorded work. I enjoyed all three but, on this occasion anyway, enjoyed the Knussen the most.

























And, finally, the Variations for Orchestra.









The Clarinet Concerto aside, these are all established works but like so many things these days seem to divide us - even to the extent of acrimony!


----------



## Andolink

*Kalevi Aho*: _Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

I've gotten past Op 18! Hurray!

Op 59, No 1.










Now this is the Beethoven I recognize, particularly the first movement. Starts with a theme which leaves you scratching your head, "is this really a melody?" Then the mind warping thematic transformations start. The slow movement is another work of sheer magnificence. Performance is convincing. Audio is good, if a little too intimate (would prefer a slightly more distance perspective).


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 33*
Nareh Arghamanyan, recommended by Kontrapunctus

She creates a fascinating soundscape with the piano, filled with beauty and mystery. I very much liked hearing this performance.


----------



## philoctetes

Listening to this all week since it arrived Monday. Great remasters. I used to think Munch's choirs were bad, now I find them very charming not unlike early French recordings... and old-time soloists like Danco and Simoneau...


----------



## philoctetes

A good match between composer and ensemble, don't ask me about the cover...


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Shakuhachi Japon; koku-reibo; Mukaiji-reibo. Judo Notomi; Goro Yamaguchi (Auvidis)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## millionrainbows

Not the vinyl, but a CD from the Original Jacket Collection: Movements for Piano & Orchestra, Charles Rosen, piano. One of Stravinsky's later serial works. I have this one by Richter, also. Both are excellent. The work is very enjoyable, with plenty of space, not unlike Webern.


----------



## eljr




----------



## DavidA

Bach St John Passion / Jacobs


----------



## Judith

Baron Scarpia said:


> I've gotten past Op 18! Hurray!
> 
> Op 59, No 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the Beethoven I recognize, particularly the first movement. Starts with a theme which leaves you scratching your head, "is this really a melody?" Then the mind warping thematic transformations start. The slow movement is another work of sheer magnificence. Performance is convincing. Audio is good, if a little too intimate (would prefer a slightly more distance perspective).


Have this box set and seen this wonderful ensemble live twice.


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan and the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on BR Klassik








Quite a popular recording (I believe), for a contemporary work. Beautiful and delicate orchestral textures backing a quietly ecstatic vocal line. Nice. Significant? Not sure - but I enjoyed the piece.


----------



## Rambler

*Aurora Orchestra: Road Trip* on Warner Classics








The Aurora Orchestra is a British chamber orchestra founded around 2005. This is rather collection including:

- John Adams: Chamber Symphony

- Charles Ives: The Housatonic at Stocksbridge

- Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring - version for 13 instruments

plus a couple of arrangements of traditional songs and an arrangement of Paul Simon's Harts and Bones

Overall quite a 'fun' disc'.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Miroirs, Pavane*


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg: Transfigured Night; Pelleas und Melisande. Berliner Phil./ Karajan (DG)


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Béla Bartók
String Quartet no. 5 (1934)
String Quartet no. 6. (1939)*









*The Juilliard Quartet 
Robert Mann
Robert Koff
Raphael Hillyer
Arthur Winograd*

Columbia ML 4280 (six eye)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Drop down, ye heavens: Advent Antiphons for choir & saxophone* Siglo De Oro with Sam Corkin saxophones directed by Patrick Allies on Delphian















Listening to this Advent music now is, I suppose, somewhat premature. However I'm somewhat of a secular listener to religious music. And this is a delightful disc.

This recording includes old and new music. After spending weeks listening to music from the last 100 years, tomorrow I'm pressing the reset button and will give my listening time to music several centuries older - so this CD is a good bridge.


----------



## ribonucleic

The András Schiff lectures on the Beethoven piano sonatas.

Always an oasis of the civilized and humane in a time starved for both.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7 in E major
SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden
Michael Gielen, cond. 1986

*CD #7 FROM:









*


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bernstein: Mass
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band.


Lenny = Immortal value! The MASS an immortal master work!



Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> Piano Concerto no. 1 in C major, op. 15
> 
> Piano Sonata no.22 in F major , op. 54*
> 
> View attachment 109530
> 
> 
> *Sviatoslav Richter
> 
> Charles Munch
> Boston Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> Recorded 2 & 3 November 1960, Symphony Hall, Boston (op. 15)
> 29 & 30 November 1960 Webster Hall, NYC (op. 54)


A super XRCD for a super musical event! I love Beethoven's 1st, Richter and BSO!



Joe B said:


>


*Aaron is the heart and soul of American music.* The Rodeo one of his many masterpieces!



Rmathuln said:


> *Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7 in E major
> SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden
> Michael Gielen, cond. 1986
> 
> *CD #7 FROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Michael Gielen Beethoven, Michael Gielen Bruckner, Michael Gielen Schubert, Michael Gielen EVERYTHING! *A must buy for every music fan!* (Gielen isn't a true Brucknerian... But he is a true great conductor.)


----------



## Dimace

After some months of search I found a mint copy of *Tchaikovsky's Trio an A minor* (together with* Glazunov's String Quartet No.1)* The famous* Leningrad Philharmonic Trio *and *Shostakovich Trio* are playing very well these two romantic works. 
I found the Pezzo Elegiaco of the first work, somehow monotone, maybe because of the piano accompaniment, which was a little bit dry. The violin was more soulful. The Thema con Variazioni had a folklore character (easier to be played) and it was well given. 
The second work was more evenly given, but, except from the Andante, not very, as a music, motivating for the listener.









*_this cd is considered rare. Made in England by Olympia Records. The recordings are from 1986 and 1974 respectively. _


----------



## starthrower

2 disc set released 1995

A collaborative composition in memory of the victims of WW2. Some of the participating composers include Berio, Cerha, Kurtag, Schnittke, Penderecki, Rihm, among others. Recommended to modern music lovers.


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg; Webern; Berg: Three Piano Pieces , op.11, Six Little Piano Pieces, op.19, Five Piano Pieces, op.23, Suite for Piano, op.25, Piano Pieces, op. 33a and op.33b; Variations, op.27; Sonata, op.1. Peter Hill (Naxos)


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, recommended by D Smith

This version is excellent, and I will be checking out the other eight in time.


----------



## Lisztian

Op. 37, 48, 55, 62, 72.


----------



## Joe B

Symphony No. 5 from this set (1st spin):


----------



## Alfacharger

A very fine symphony by Bernard Herrmann along with Schuman's most popular work.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

Bought this a couple of years ago, but just opened it today.


----------



## Sid James

MUSSORGSKY
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Ravel)
Khovanshchina Prelude
STRAVINSKY
Petrushka (1911)
-New Philharmonia Orch./London SO/Charles Mackerras
(Alto)

RACHMANINOV
Fantaisie-tableaux (Suite No. 1)
Suite No. 2
Symphonic Dances
-Howard Shelley and Hilary MacNamara, pianos
(Hyperion)

FRANCK
Symphony in D minor
Symphonic Variations for piano & orchestra 
-Cleveland/Maazel
BARTOK
Rhapsody for piano & orchestra 
- LSO/Weller
Pascal Roge, piano
(Eloquence)

BARTOK
Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
Two Portraits
Romanian Folk Dances
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Piano Concerto 3, w. Julius Katchen, piano
-Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet (Eloquence, Two discs)

"Darázs is a small community, about 1,000 inhabitants...I stay and collect here in a small peasant hut, Tuesday was a holiday; around 4 o'clock the people began to march in, the small ones and the big ones. And the songs began to pour. A charming episode occured as I placed a good hunk of a man in front of the phonograph: he respectfully donned his hat in front of the horn. The people broke out in laughter! Then a young girl began to sing a love song about Hansel. I did not quite get the name, but the others did and shouted: Martin, Martin should be in the song! It was her sweetheart's name." - *Bartok, 1909.*


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Requiem For My Mother":


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Dario Zingales (clarinet) & Florian Podgoreanu (piano) performing; Heinrich & Carl Baermann: Music for Clarinet and Piano.


----------



## joen_cph

Joe B said:


> Symphony No. 5 from this set (1st spin):


A very good performance IMO. Note how the final chords succeed, compared to many other conductors, and the lyricism of the slow movement.


----------



## Merl

Inspired by Becca's excellent Mahler 4th comparative study, I'm playing this terrific account of that symphony. Mahler + Honeck = heavenly.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very new album with Chiaroscuro quartet playing Schubert. Came out yesterday  It's Schubert, man!!!


----------



## Malx

R Strauss, Ein Helenleben - LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## joen_cph

*Haydn* - Symphony 82, "_The Bear_"

- Marriner,AcStM /philips
- Fischer,Austro-HungarianCO /brilliant CD

I like some of Marriner´s Haydn symphonies (no.22 "_The Philospher_" with a rather slow frist movement that some have described as proto-Wagnerian, for example), but here there´s a better rendering of the jumping-off fireworks of the first movement for example, better integration (surprisingly, due to the fine traditions of AcStM), a more singing tone, and a better sound with Fischer, IMHO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Schubert that was released yesterday. Schubert music for violin & guitar!!! Had to order this one (along with Allan Pettersson).


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> R Strauss, Ein Helenleben - LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.
> 
> View attachment 109556


This CD reminded me of something I was reading recently. (I forgot which book. I have several and it's 4:am so I can't rummage around because I'll wake up everyone.) Anyway, there was a few pages in the book that made comparisons between Strauss and Mahler. I have quite a bit (for me) of Mahler but the only Strauss I have comes on CD's like this when they are combined with something else. I believe I'm going to acquire some Strauss and then explore my own comparisons. Thank you for sharing this and reminding me.


----------



## joen_cph

haydnguy said:


> This CD reminded me of something I was reading recently. (I forgot which book. I have several and it's 4:am so I can't rummage around because I'll wake up everyone.) Anyway, there was a few pages in the book that made comparisons between Strauss and Mahler. I have quite a bit (for me) of Mahler but the only Strauss I have comes on CD's like this when they are combined with something else. I believe I'm going to acquire some Strauss and then explore my own comparisons. Thank you for sharing this and reminding me.


Is Strauss´ _Burleske_ for piano and orchestra maybe-maybe a little bit Haydnesque at times? The thought occurred to me, having heard a lot of Haydn in the past days, and hearing symphonies right now ... performances vary a lot, in this case, the slower ones are perhaps a bit more Haydn-like:





versus 
Argerich


----------



## haydnguy

joen_cph said:


> Is Strauss´ _Burleske_ for piano and orchestra maybe-maybe a little bit Haydnesque at times? The thought occurred to me, having heard a lot of Haydn in the past days, and hearing symphonies right now ... performances vary a lot, in this case, the slower ones are perhaps a bit more Haydn-like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus
> Argerich


Thanks so much for those links. I have saved them. That has been the burden of my experience when I started listening to classical music. I knew that performances matter and so with limited funds I wanted to get the best that I could when I bought things. So I would buy something that would seem reasonably liked by many, and then someone would say "Oh that's ******. LOL

You bring up a good point though, as to the interpretations of pieces. We have recently become a bit better off financially and I will be able to purchase a bit more once again so I will take this into account when I'm doing my "research".


----------



## Lisztian

.....................


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral works and songs part five. My only real quibble with the _Rosamunde_ recording is that Abbado saw fit to rearrange the running order of some of the numbers. I think he said that it made for a more balanced listening experience, but even so I'm normally sniffy about this sort of tinkering.

Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern (Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus)_ by Helmina von Chézy for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):



17 songs from 1827, including:

_Wolke Und Quelle (Cloud and Fountain)_ D896B [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner]:
_Schiffers Scheidelied (The Sailor's Farewell Song)_ D910 [Text: Franz von Schober]:
_Der Hochzeitsbraten (The Wedding Roast)_ D930 [Text: Franz von Schober]: ***

(*** part song)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's musical setting of "When Music Sounds":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Nicolosi (piano) performing; Sigismond Thalberg: Fantasies On Operas By Bellini.


----------



## Malx

Valentin Silvestrov, Symphony No 4 - Lahti SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Three fine recently acquired discs with which to start off the weekend.

*Debussy*
Sonata for cello and piano in D minor
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for violin and piano in G minor
Sonata for flute, viola and harp
Trio for piano, violin and cello in G
Renaud Capucon (violin), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Gerard Causse (viola), Edgar Moreau (cello), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
[Warner Classics (Erato), 2017]










*
Bruckner*
Motets
Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh;
RSMAD brass, Duncan Ferguson [Delphian, 2010]










*
Xenakis*
Complete String Quartets
Tetras (1983)
Tetora (1993)
ST-4/1,080262 (1956-62)
Ergma (1994)
The JACK Quartet [Mode, 2009]


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow Symphony in F sharp minor, Op. 26.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

eljr said:


> Your thoughts on this 2 CD release?


My thoughts:

The LHQ are indeed magnificent in these works but do they displace my reference recording for Op. 64, Quatuor Mosaïques (dist. by Naive)? No, they do not. In my view the two ensembles complement each other in that while they have somewhat different approaches to these works, they're equally valid and executed with equal panache and insight.

The new Hyperion recording is significantly drier acoustically than the 2003 recording of the Mosaïques by Astrée but that perfectly suits the almost completely vibratoless and more classically restrained manner of the LHQ. The Quatuor Mosaïques use more vibrato, (though nothing like as much as non-HIP quartets do), and are generally more emotionally expressive than the LHQ. You could say that the LHQ have traveled further down the HIP path and you would be correct. But I must say that the more sumptuous playing and sound on the older recording is certainly gorgeous and definitely does Haydn proud.

Nevertheless, I have to say the more buttoned-down playing of the LHQ combined with Hyperion's more analytical recorded sound are also gorgeous. These musicians wring every subtle detail out of the music with passion and virtuosity. There's a kind of perfection in what they do here that very much suits this music to a tee and the recording, much more than the Astrée, allows one to imagine the ensemble is performing in your listening room about 12 feet from your seat.

Bottom line is that, to me, both of these recordings are utterly indispensable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kollwitz

Jansons BRSO Bruckner 8








I really like it, beautifully played, flowing, powerful.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished disc 4 (1st spin) of this 4 disc set. I completely enjoyed Maurice Blower's "Symphony in C", an excellent compostion.


----------



## starthrower

Howells- Hymnus Paradisi, Concerto for String Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Delius's "The Song of the High Hills":


----------



## sonance

James MacMillan: Visions of a November Spring
Edinburgh Quartet (delphian)


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Prometheus Overture (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Volkmann - Cello Concerto (Wohlmacher/cpo)*


----------



## ribonucleic

Scriabin - Piano Sonatas (Marc-Andre Hamelin)

A long time ago, I don’t remember where, I read someone who sneered at what they described as Hamelin’s failure to grasp Scriabin’s idiom, or something like that. I believe they plumped for Ashkenazy in this repertoire.

I don’t have a basis for comparison. But I trust Hyperion as a label and Hamelin as a pianist in particular and I like the music so that was enough for me. But if anyone has any other suggestions to make, I’d be interested to hear them.


----------



## Rogerx

Yggdrasil Quartet performing; Berwald - The Complete String Quartets.

Nos:1-2-3.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Paul Mealor's 4 song set:


----------



## Dimace

Lisztian said:


> View attachment 109563
> 
> .....................





Rogerx said:


> Francesco Nicolosi (piano) performing; Sigismond Thalberg: Fantasies On Operas By Bellini.


Am I in paradise ? *Perfekt!* :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - sixth and final part of his orchestral works and songs tonight. Posting early as I will be offline later. There has been some great music in the previous five Schubert sessions, but what a way to finish!

Symphony no.9 in C D944 (1825-27):



_Winterreise (Winter Journey)_ - cycle of 24 songs D911 nos.1-24 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):



_Schwanengesang (Swan Song)_ - collection of thirteen late songs D957 nos.1-13 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost (The Pigeon Post)_ - final song added to the above set as D957 no.14, since re-designated as D965a [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):

Plus five other late-ish songs.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> R Strauss, Ein Helenleben - LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.
> 
> View attachment 109556


I went for the same Mahler coupled with A different Strauss piece - Metamorphosen, which is really lovely. But I have often wondered if I missed something by not choosing the Heldenleben.


----------



## Guest

A new name to me. I like his music very much. It's clearly contemporary but reasonably tuneful, too. Excellent sound.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I went for the same Mahler coupled with A different Strauss piece - Metamorphosen, which is really lovely. But I have often wondered if I missed something by not choosing the Heldenleben.


It rather depends on how you like your heroes - Barbirolli takes his time with this performance so not so much a swashbuckling Heldenleben more a mildly benevolent one. I suppose in a way it compliments the performance of the Mahler Symphony, but I wouldn't regard it as an essential Strauss performance.


----------



## senza sordino

The last few mornings. I've stopped listening to the radio and watching the morning news and turned on music instead. This makes for a calm morning. My commute is simple and quiet. I can't think of a better way to start my days.

Telemann Solo Fantasias for Viola da Gamba. I heard one of these live last summer, very nice. But twelve in a row was a little boring and monotonous. I like music for solo instrument usually and as you'll see below, but this was too much alike all the way through. Perhaps better in smaller doses.









Bach Solo Cello Suites. 









Bach Lute Suites on guitar. Terrific performance, John Williams doesn't makes all those slide and scratch noises that can plague some players, a very clean sound. 









Bach Sonatas for violin and harpsichord and a transcription of the organ piece toccata and Fugue. From a very old BBC music magazine 









Handel Concerto Grossi Lovely music


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot, BWV 39 (Richter)


----------



## Itullian

Really enjoying this set.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

Rubbra, Symphony No 4 BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Rambler

*Antoine Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus' & Sequentia 'Dies irae'* Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul van Nevel on Sony Classical








Unfortunately this disc is having to compete against some premature fireworks being set off nearby!

I suppose this is early renaissance music - certainly the mass setting is. The Sequentia seems to inhabit a more medieval world.

Anyway the mass in particular is rich in texture and very satisfying. I thoroughly enjoy this repertoire - although I do find it difficult at times to distinguish the music of one renaissance composer from another!


----------



## Enthusiast

Another great Birtwistle CD ...









I keep thinking I should listen to some Mahler or something older but I can't drag myself away just yet!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*

Arturo Michelangeli, 1987, Documents
Robert Casadesus on Masterworks Heritage
Samson Francois on Erato.

As of right now, of the three, Samson Francois has opened me up to the piece.


----------



## Rambler

*Treasures of Baroque Opera* on Decca








An attractive collection of baroque opera arias that received a rosette from the penguin CD guide.

The first three tracks were recorded in 1991 - most of the other tracks date from the 1960's. So perhaps not very HIP!


----------



## Flavius

Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte...Gaspard de la nuit.... François (EMI)


----------



## Malx

The cover disc from the latest BBC MM:

Messiaen, Quartet for the End of Time - Michael Collins (Clarinet), Isabelle van Keulen (Violin), Paul Watkins (Cello), Lars Vogts (Piano).

Recorded live at the BBC proms 20th July 1999.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Malx

Although I don't listen to Bruckner much these days this recording has a special place in my affections - don't ask me to explain in any detail but to me this just sounds 'right'. The music flows as if it is coming from a celestial source directly through Furtwangler's baton.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*The "problem child" of Danish music*

or as he has also been called " An Ecstatic Outsider"

*Rued Langgard
Symphonies 2 and 6*









*Sakari Oramo
Wiener Philharmoniker *

The symphonies are very much in the romantic Central European tradition, Vienna Phil. are right at home. Worth repeated listening.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Theodor, years before, was known to me like an actor and teacher. He had musical activities too, but he was nearer to the cinema & theater. And after? The Apokalypse! He started to conducting more an more and I to listen to him! *He was perfekt! * Last year was in Salzburg and triumphed! Now is conducting mostly my beloved SWR SO of Baden-Baden und Freiburg!  I will buy this and I can also suggest him conducting Mahler! Thanks for the presentation.

_*Theodor is Greek from Athens. He studied there (violin and conducting) and after in S. Petersburg in Russia. I say that, because in the German Wikipedia (no, I don't read Wiki, where everyone can write whatever he wants without any sanctions) it is written that he is Greek/Russian!!! This is true fantasy. 
_


----------



## Judith

Having a Sibelius evening with 

Symphony no 6
Swan of Tuonela
Karelia Suite

Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli

From box set

Bliss


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin, about 50 minutes in, really good:


----------



## Rambler

*Bouzignac: Te Deum & Motets* Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi















Here is a baroque composer who - until I purchased this CD - I was totally unfamiliar with. The music is expressive and vigorous and -at times - harmonically adventurous. Has he been neglected? If so this would appear to be rather unfair. William Christie and Les Arts Florissants are on excellent form here.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Levine and the BPO.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









Conveys so much emotion......just lovely!


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## pmsummer

SEEING IS BELIEVING
*Nico Muhly*
Aurora Orchestra
Thomas Gould - electric violin
Nicholas Collon - conductor
_
Decca_


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of "Ancient Voices"...."Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## starthrower

Persephone


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3, "Reverie", "Divine Poem", "Poem of Ecstasy":


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased two new incredible offerring In Seculum Viellatoris The Medevial Vielle Batiste Romain , Le mirroir de la musique on Ricercar label qui mezmerizing very good, Anno Domici Mccc- Canti dei pellegrini medioevali on third Millenium, this feauting once again an incredible sound ,,, instrumental or vocal great stuff, that im currently listening and my new order Lp Monteverdi Goerge Little conductor, le petit ensemble vocal de Montreal, support your local scene i guess on vox label, support yoour local scene i guess, i like the smooth & sexy sound of analogue , i cain't help it.


----------



## Joe B

Morten Lauridsen's "Lux aeterna":


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Disc 3, "Reverie", "Divine Poem", "Poem of Ecstasy":


Vladimir is expert in Scriabin. Both as conductor and interpreter. This is a very good one and a great suggestion.


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> Vladimir is expert in Scriabin. Both as conductor and interpreter. This is a very good one and a great suggestion.


I must tell you, I really like the positive nature of your posts. You continually reaffirm the listening choices of others and add your own knowledge and opinions. Very refreshing.


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Pollini (piano) performing; Chopin: Late Works .
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60/Mazurkas (3), Op. 59/ Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie' etc.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> I must tell you, I really like the positive nature of your posts. You continually reaffirm the listening choices of others and add your own knowledge and opinions. Very refreshing.


To write something means that I have thoroughly listen the work, I owe it and, this is important to me, I know the whole background of it. Historically and artistically. I know for example almost everything for the Vladimir and for the Alexander the Great. Every detail. This is no difficult or something special. The reason is that I'm strictly occupied with a handful of composers and their conductors and interpreters. Other users here know much more things than me and this is a good school for me and something new. Also, like a big collector I am, I can say some things for the value of the presentations, but, if I don't know the musical details, I'll write nothing more about them. Unfortunately for me, despite I like many-many recordings I must remain silent because I don't want to write nonsense. At the end, this is what we are doing in Germany. If you like or dislike something you MUST say the reason. Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Brahms' 3rd Symphony.

Levine and the BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

Jordi Savall conducting; Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

Haydn: Symphonies nos. 91, 92; Scena di Berenice
Bernarda Fink, mezzo; Freiburger Barockorchester/René Jacobs (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Narroway (cello) performing; Six cello suites.


----------



## sonance

C.P.E. Bach: Socrate, Hamlet, Colin, Collette ...
Jocelyne Cuiller, clavichord; Anne Magouet, soprano; Alain Buet, baritone; Jacques-Antoine Bresch, flute; Daniel Cuiller, violin (ligia)


----------



## Malx

Disc 3 from this box which features works for harp & cello - sonata for harp and cello, concerto for harp and string orchestra, sonata for solo cello and finally a short lament for cello and six harps.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Selection of sacred works by Franz Schubert - part one of two. What a shame he couldn't complete _Lazarus_.

_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F major for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B-flat for tenor, orchestra and organ D106 (1814):
_Offertorium_ [_Totus in Corde_] in C for soprano or tenor, orchestra and organ D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D175 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Tres sunt, qui testimonium dant in coelo_] in A-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ [_Benedictus es, Domine_] in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D184 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Salve Regina_] in F for soprano, orchestra and organ D223 (1815):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D460 (1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D486 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Auguste jam coelestium_] in G for soprano, tenor and orchestra D488 (1816):
_Mass no.4_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D452 (1816):
_Lazarus_ - oratorio in three parts for three sopranos, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D689 [Libretto: August Hermann Niemeyer] (1820 - inc.):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I must tell you, I really like the positive nature of your posts. You continually reaffirm the listening choices of others and add your own knowledge and opinions. Very refreshing.


are you saying that others, particularly outside of this thread, are purposely dismissive of others tastes and preferences? :devil:

(rhetorical)

I do agree, @Dimace posts are very enjoyable and positive. Best thread on the site for general music awareness and positive energy!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Disc 1 of "Ancient Voices"...."Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


One of the discs I did not receive from our "friend."


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis, Concerto for Harpsichord & Strings - Zuzana Ruzickova, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Viktor Kalabis.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> It rather depends on how you like your heroes - Barbirolli takes his time with this performance so not so much a swashbuckling Heldenleben more a mildly benevolent one. I suppose in a way it compliments the performance of the Mahler Symphony, but I wouldn't regard it as an essential Strauss performance.


Well I guess the Strauss hero is a fairly prosaic (if that's the right word) one anyway but it sounds like I got the right coupling. Barbirolli's Metamorphosen has something of his famous "English String Music" (Elgar and Vaughan Williams) LP/CD to it - but it is a piece I love and enjoy so many different approaches with (Klemperer - who hated Strauss, I think - is great and so is Holliger ... and then there is Karajan).


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - Olga Kern.

From the Brahms box that I am enjoying:









Here is original disc:


----------



## sonance

C.P.E. Bach: Works for keyboard and violin
Leyla Schayegh, baroque violin; Jörg Halubek, tangent piano, harpsichord (pan classics)


----------



## Lisztian

......................


----------



## Rogerx

James Conlon conducting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto and Egmont: Fragments de la musique de scène pour le drame de Goethe, op.84.

Trio Wanderer, Anja Harteros (soprano)

Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Disc 3


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet in A minor, Op. 51 no.2_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Taggart

Baroque but not as we know it - strange and enchanting harmonies - a lovely listen.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

Mozart with my morning coffee

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Notturno for 4 Orchestras, K. 286
Serenata Notturno K. 239
Overtures to Lucio Silla, K. 135
Interludes from King Thamos, K.345*









*Peter Maag 
London Symphony Orchestra *

London CS 6133


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici and William Bennett (flute) performing; Alessandro Scarlatti: 6 Sinfonie di Concerto Grosso


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 1*

The problem with the first symphony is, it's so attractive, at least to me, that I never get past it and into the other symphonies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Richard Strauss's "Salome Dance of the Seven Veils":


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2....Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Il finto Stanislao" (Muti/Sony)
Catalani - Contemplazione (Muti/Sony)
Pizzetti - Rondo Veneziano (Vanska/Hyperion)
Respighi - Preludio, Corale & Fuga (Adriano/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schuppanzigh Quartet performing; Ries: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Nos: 1-2-5


----------



## cougarjuno

*Kodaly - Peacock Variations; Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos Suite*

Zdenek Macal / Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Christopher Tye, Peterhouse Mass*

I wouldn't recommend this recording, because the microphones are too far back, so instead of details there is a lot of mush. Having said that, for some reason, this morning it is nice to just have these sounds washing over me.


----------



## bejart

Rogerx ---



Rogerx said:


> Schuppanzigh Quartet performing; Ries: String Quartets, Vol. 3
> 
> Nos: 1-2-5


Didn't realize that volume #3 was out. I really liked the first two so I'll have to pick it up. Are the Schuppanzigh's up to their usual high standards?

Now ---










Vivladi: Violin Concerto in C Minor, RV 197

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Rogerx ---
> 
> Didn't realize that volume #3 was out. I really liked the first two so I'll have to pick it up. Are the Schuppanzigh's up to their usual high standards?


Sounding great at first spin, arrived yesterday.
( Two days before original release)


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Oma Maa (Our Native Land) Berglund Helsinki


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Miroirs, Sonatine*

I'm not an expert on Ravel piano interpretations, having only this and the Casadesus recording, but Samson Francois is keeping me interested in hearing these pieces that I've been neglecting over their orchestral counterparts.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

Rogerx said:


> Sounding great at first spin, arrived yesterday.
> ( Two days before original release)


On my Wish List. It's not out in the States until November 30th.










Mozart: Notturno in D Major, KV 286

Florian Heyerick conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson performing; Johann Sebastian Bach.

Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'/ Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ' / Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'/ : Chorale Prelude BWV734 'Nun freut euch, lieben Christen gmein' etc.


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No 76 in E flat major_








rec. 1996


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Jordi Savall conducting; Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)
> 
> Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich
> 
> La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova.


I consider die *Auvidis Astree *one of the best labels money can buy. Some of the best projects in recording history have given to us from this firm. (like Paul's Beethoven Sonatas with old Keyboards, Schubert's project, etc...) I don't know how this disk sounds, but if you want to have something with value for your Konvolut, buy this one, like our friend Rogerx did.


----------



## bejart

Inspired by Roderx ---










Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): String Quartet in G Major, Op.70, No.2

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Goosses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> I Musici and William Bennett (flute) performing; Alessandro Scarlatti: 6 Sinfonie di Concerto Grosso


*Very nice choice as a small musical investment*. Philips started these great series without the red horizontal ribbon on the upper side of the cover, after put the word Classics and, at the end, as the recording technology was advancing, the word Digital. A smart buy here!



bejart said:


> Rogerx ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivladi: Violin Concerto in C Minor, RV 197
> 
> Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


This* great - small native America label *is something very special for us in Europe. We know that, among others, is DECCA partner* (that means the sound is great) we know that comes out with very special recordings and doesn't print a lot. I remember that, when Andras- Dutoit Mendelssohn's concertos discontinued from DECCA Europe, the recording found its new home overseas in this label. I simply ADORE labels like this one!

_*most of the times, you will see on the back cover: Recording made in London_.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no. 5, op. 47*









*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Philharmonic Orchestra of New York *

Columbia ML 4739 (six eye pressing)


----------



## ribonucleic

Chopin - Nocturnes (Hewitt)












> This is a set that will divide critical opinion. Some, I am sure, will admire it as an exercise in varnish removal; others will enjoy the individuality of a valid personal take; many will be disappointed by Angela Hewitt's numerous questionable textual and stylistic decisions. Played on a big-toned, responsive Fazioli, these Nocturnes acquire, by turns, some of the elements of the Ballades, Preludes, Mazurkas and even Etudes. Hewitt's keen musical intelligence, tempered by didacticism (an element of her playing that is reflected in her own booklet) finds much to say about each piece with playing of rare lyrical beauty (try the opening of the F major Nocturne as just one example). - Gramophone


I would have preferred a drier acoustic. And having imprinted on Rubinstein, for me it will always be him and Everyone Else. But this is some gorgeous playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

My only Scelsi CD - I've found it interesting and have always intended to get to know it better. Another thread has caused me to start doing so.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Selection of sacred works by Franz Schubert - part two of two tonight.

_Mass no.5_ in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D678 (1819-22):
_Offertorium_ [_Salve Regina_] in A for soprano and strings D676 (1819):
_Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ for mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Psalm XXIII_ for four male voices and piano D706 (1820):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D739 (1814):
_Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D750 (1822):
_Salve Regina_ in C for four male voices D811 (1824):
_Deutsche Messe_ for mixed choir, winds, timpani and organ D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):
_Psalm XCII_ for soloist and four-part choir D953 (1828):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ for four-part men's chorus and winds D964 - re-designated as D948b (1828):
_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium_ [_Intende voci_] in B-flat for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
_Mass no.6_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):


----------



## Colin M

Joe B said:


> Listening to Richard Strauss's "Salome Dance of the Seven Veils":


 Listening to the same... Karajan Berlin.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Laurie Anderson / Kronos Quartet
Landfall

Release Date February 16, 2018
Duration01:09:37
Genre
*Avant-Garde
Classical* 
Styles
Classical Crossover
Recording DateApril 13, 2014 - April 15, 2014
Recording Location
Studio Trilogy, San Francisco, CA


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.71 in B Flat

Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonica Hungarica


----------



## Rambler

*John Blow: Venus & Adonis*New London Consort conducted by Philip Pickett on L'Oiseau-Lyre








Baroque music from England. John Blow was a teacher and admirer of Henry Purcell. This masque is a precursor to Purcell's Dido and Aeneas. It may be a more consistent work than the Purcell - although it falls a little short of the Purcell's high points in my estimation.

A rather pleasing account too.


----------



## Joe B

Delius's "A Mass of Life":


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - BPO, Barenboim.

Two Bruckner Symphonies on consecutive days - that's the first time that has happened for years.
Very enjoyable it was too!


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op. 1* L'Arte Dell 'Arco on Brilliant Classics








An excellent 2 CD set of Albinoni trio sonatas. Tasteful entertainment music I suppose. But it certainly is very refreshing to my ear and spirit.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 5th Symphonies.

Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 from a pianist I can't recall being mentioned on this thread since my arrival:
Hans Richter-Haaser.

Distinctive, interesting playing from an underrated artist.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quintet in G Minor, Ben 287

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Piano Sonatas D.959 & D.960*
Paul Lewis (Piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## Dimace

For the big US pianist and author* Russel Sherman* I can write many words, but I'll not do it. He is well known to US people. Only one thing: He was the teacher of Marc-Andre Hamelin. The following recording is a US/Japan production, with good sound and interested pieces. I will give it a 4 out of 5 as musical entertainment (if you like Brahms) and a generous 3 out of 5 for its collectability, because I see some potential with it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two choral works by Dmitri Shostakovich with which to finish the day.

In the wake of the 1948 Zhdanov backlash DSCH kept his head down and his hand in predominantly with soundtrack work and choral music including the two here. It's easy to dismiss these two compositions as hack work amounting to little more than propaganda fodder but they were important in getting the composer back onside with the cultural authorities, and it was certainly a clever move to rope in Yevgeny Dolmatovsky to provide the lyrics, as he was something of a blue-eyed boy at that time.

Shostakovich then hit the jackpot - _Song of the Forests_ earned him a prestigious (and lucrative) Stalin Prize in 1950, the added advantage of which was the improvement of his financial situation as his dismissal from the Conservatory two years before had left him a lot less comfortably off. He may not have known it at the time as previous experience had taught him to be cautious at the very least, but from this point the clouds above him would begin to lift.

_Pesn' o Lyesakh (Song of the Forests)_ - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
_Nad Rodinoi Nashei Solntse Siyayet (The Sun Shines Over the Motherland)_ - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1952):


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich; Symphony No. 5 In D, Op. 47
Semyon Bychkov, Berlin Philharmonic
Philips Digital Classics ‎- 420 069-1, Vinyl, LP, Album, Netherlands, 1987.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - The Sun Shines Over Our Motherland, op. 90 (Jarvi)

If the composition is a "hostage video", it's a convincing one.


----------



## Colin M

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6
> *
> 
> View attachment 109638


 I love this work as composer orchestra and conductor truly come together. A long time ago I attended Art History 101 in college. Before a class room of 200, the professor introduced himself and then put up the first slide, Constable, 'Weymouth Bay/Jordan Hill.' He then started the phonograph and played the storm movement from this performance. I knew right then I was going to like Art History 101 also known as "Darkness at Noon."


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Two choral works by Dmitri Shostakovich with which to finish the day.
> 
> In the wake of the 1948 Zhdanov backlash DSCH kept his head down and his hand in predominantly with soundtrack work and choral music including the two here. It's easy to dismiss these two compositions as hack work amounting to little more than propaganda fodder but they were important in getting the composer back onside with the cultural authorities, and it was certainly a clever move to rope in Yevgeny Dolmatovsky to provide the lyrics, as he was something of a blue-eyed boy at that time.
> 
> Shostakovich then hit the jackpot - _Song of the Forests_ earned him a prestigious (and lucrative) Stalin Prize in 1950, the added advantage of which was the improvement of his financial situation as his dismissal from the Conservatory two years before had left him a lot less comfortably off. He may not have known it at the time as previous experience had taught him to be cautious at the very least, but from this point the clouds above him would begin to lift.
> 
> _Pesn' o Lyesakh (Song of the Forests)_ - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
> _Nad Rodinoi Nashei Solntse Siyayet (The Sun Shines Over the Motherland)_ - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1952):


I don't know these music works, but thanks for the information came with them. Very useful!


----------



## Colin M

Bruch Violin Concerto 3 Dm Accardo Leipzig Masur soloist

I think that Bruch had a point late in life that Concerto 1 Gm cast too great a shadow and hid some remarkable other violin pieces...


----------



## eljr

Something very interesting from 2015...










Rebirth of a Nation, by DJ Spooky (Paul D. Miller), has been called a remix of D.W. Griffith's notorious and explicitly (if not avowedly) racist 1915 film The Birth of a Nation, applying the techniques of the electronic DJ to film instead of music. But it was also a musical score, and one of an unprecedented kind. You get both viewpoints on the work here: the album release includes two discs, one containing a complete version of DJ Spooky's remixed film, with the soundtrack recut and resynchronized to the film. Those who have seen Rebirth of a Nation in one of its many live realizations may wish to have this release for the sake of completeness.

Release Date August 28, 2015
Duration01:19:17
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition

I find works like this and the Laurie Anderson album I posted earlier today fascinating and grandly expressive.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

The Powers Of Heaven: Orthodox Music of the 17th & 18th Centuries 
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Paul Hillier


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage (Berman)












> Liszt's three volumes of Annees de pelerinage are rarely recorded complete, largely because many pianists remain baffled by the dark-hued prophecy and romanticism of the third and final book. So it is particularly gratifying to welcome Lazar Berman's superb 1977 DG recordings back into the catalogue, particularly when so finely remastered on CD. Berman is hardly celebrated as the most subtle or refined of pianists, but at his greatest he combines grandeur and sensibility to a rare degree and his response to Book Three, in particular, is of the highest musical quality and poetic insight. Try the opening of ''Angelus'', where Liszt depicts the uncertain peal of bells with an impressionistic delicacy worthy of Debussy, and you will surely marvel at how far he journeyed from the earlier flamboyance of, say ''La Campanella''-a wholly different chime. Berman's resource here is scarcely less remarkable and his performance of the entire book is hauntingly inward and sympathetic to both the radiance of ''Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este'' and to Liszt's truly dark night of the soul (lamentoso, doloroso and so on), to his desolating lack of spiritual solace elsewhere. Berman's performance of ''Jeux'' is indeed a far cry from other more superficially brilliant accounts by Pletnev or Andre Watts (EMI, 12/86-nla) and in his hands ''Sursum Corda'' only achieves its final uplift after pages or a truly harrowing intensity.
> 
> Berman is hardly less persuasive in the first two books. ''Chapelle de Guillaume Tell'' is a true celebration of Switzerland's republican hero with alpine horns ringing through the mountains, while in ''Au lac de Wallenstadt'' Berman's gently undulating traversal is truly pianissimo and dolcissimo egualamente. His ''Orage'' is predictably breathtaking, though even he cannot match the pulverizing force in this piece of Joseph Villa (Second Hearing-nla), and in the gloomy Byronic ''Vallee d'Obermann'' the severest critic will find himself discarding his Beckmesser's pencil, mesmerized by Berman's free-wheeling eloquence. On the debit side, ''Eglogue'' is more breathless than serene and ''Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa'' is occasionally heavy-handed. Berman's three Petrarch Sonnets too, are less consistently ardent than those from Artur Pizarro or Kathryn Stott on their more recent recordings, but elsewhere he is as warm-hearted as he is masterful, concluding Venezia e Napoli (Book Two's supplement and garland of encores) with the most characterful and virtuosic of all recorded Tarantellas.' - Gramophone


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven symphony no 3 .
New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - Songs (DeGaetani /Kalish)












> This is a long-treasured recital disc of 17 Charles Ives songs. It is the CD release of a classic Nonesuch LP, originating from the label's first golden age under Teresa Sterne's leadership and recorded by the team of Marc J. Aubort and Joanna Nickrenz (then Elite Recordings, Inc.). This is an entirely successful analog production from 1976. DeGaetani was at the absolute top of her form, and she was accompanied by Gilbert Kalish, one of her favored partners and among the finest exponents of classical American piano music.
> 
> The program, though a little bit short due to its LP origin, is a nicely chosen selection of songs from all the important phases of Ives' career, though it emphasizes the often radical music of 1916 and later. Where Ives shows his skill at conventional writing (as in "A Christmas Carol," "Memories," and "The Circus Band") DeGaetani invests the song with as much importance as songs such as "Like a Sick Eagle," "The Housatonic at Stockbridge," or the thunderous "Majority." Her voice is rich, clear, and warm, and she shows more than enough musicianship to deal with Ives' thorniest problems. This classic disc is highly recommended. American music devotees will want to be sure to include it in their collections, but those who collect the greatest classic lieder would be rewarded by including this disc in their holdings as well. - AllMusic


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Lebrun: Oboe Concertos

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Liszt - Années de pèlerinage (Berman)


Liszt and Berman had a long record relationship which started at 1971 and ended at the end of 199X. (I'm speaking for The Years of Pilgrim) During these years, the big Russian changed only slightly the way to play the Master, maybe because of the technology development, which made the produced sound a little big more attractive in comparison to the mythical 1977 LP issue.

To say the truth, Aldo's approach (1962/69 DRM1989) likes me more in certain pieces. But I'm not sure if this happens because of the exceptional sound the French produced or his confirmed super human Lisztian ability. This means that the differences between them, I tend to believe this, is the used Sound Technik and not the musical approach. To start something like Jorge 5, Aldo 4,99 Lazar 4,98 etc. is ridiculous and disrespectful for the fellow members. What I want to say is this: The same way you can write a critic for Rembrandt's Night Patrol, the same way you can make it here. And the only way is actually to write nothing! _(this is not a critic to the legendary Gramophone Magazine, to which I'm subscribed user, but some thoughts of mine)_ A super special CD here and a tribute to the big Russian.


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2

Edith Mathis (soprano), Doris Soffel (mezzo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

started today early with a listen to the really impressive recording of Beethoven's 3rd Symphony by Jurowski and the LPO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Beethoven Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 from a pianist I can't recall being mentioned on this thread since my arrival:
> Hans Richter-Haaser.
> 
> Distinctive, interesting playing from an underrated artist.
> 
> View attachment 109633


I don't know if I have mentioned these recordings here but I listen to them fairly often. I really like the way he so evidently enjoys playing the sonatas - there is lots of oomph and they are, for me, less about being serious with great masterpieces of our heritage than about playing music to enjoy and inspire. Not that he takes liberties or belittles the works or anything like that.


----------



## Eramire156

*Very early morning listening*

A touchstone recording for me has always been Gilbert Kalish's recording Charles Ives 2nd Piano Sonata, I still hope to him perform it live someday, til then, recorded live in the Daniel and Joanna S. Rose Studio on April 30, 2015.

*Charles Ives
Piano Sonata no. 2 "Concord, Mass. 1840-1860*

https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/video/2015-video-archive-2/ives-sonata-no-2-for-piano-concord-mass-1840-60/

*Gilbert Kalish*


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2
> 
> Edith Mathis (soprano), Doris Soffel (mezzo)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra.


I strongly suggest this recordings of Klaus, who is an EXPERT in Mahler and Bruckner! Satisfaction's and money back warranty here!  (From me the satisfaction, from our friend Roger the money!) :lol:


----------



## Marinera

Inspired by another thread, with my thanks to Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, Op. 41
USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir, dir.- Valery Polyansky


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Blasco de Nebra: Piano Sonatas
Javier Perianes (harmonia mundi)










What a delight!


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven's 3rd seemed to be in the air today so I put on this lithe and lively recording by Skrowaczeski and Saarbrucken.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Piano Concerto*

I've had this collection for a long time, but I've never paid much attention to the concerto. It was mentioned around here, so I'm finally giving it a try.


----------



## Biwa

Gerd Zacher: orgelwerke

Text - Sieben Stationen eines Textes nach Jeremia 36
Szmaty (Psalm 22, 19)
Vocalise
Diferencias
Realisation über Cage's Variations I
Ré für Orgelspieler und Intonateur

Gerd Zacher (organ)
Ingo Vinck (intonateur)


----------



## joen_cph

*Shostakovich* - _Violin Concertos 1+2_ /Mordkovitch,Jaervi /chandos CD

In Concerto 1, slightly more lyrical than the tragic D. Oistrakh and L. Kogan performances. 
Very good sound.


----------



## Vasks

_merely Miloslav_

*Kabelac - Hamlet Improvisation (Ancerl/Supraphon)
Kabelac - Symphony #8 (Neumann/Panton)*


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Serenade to Music; The Lark Ascending; Fantasia on Greensleeves; English Folk Song Suite; In the Fen Country; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
London Symphony Orchestra
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Rogerx

Jésus López-Cobos conducting; Respighi: Ancient Airs & Dances and Trittico Bottiecelliano

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

This was mentioned very positively in a thread somewhere recently ... along with a question of whether it qualifies as significant or profound. This is a question I also often have with Abrahamsen's music but it is certainly interesting, memorable, attractive and very engaging. Having Barbara Hannigan as the soloist helps enormously, of course.


----------



## Itullian

More from this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier (tenor), András Schiff (piano) performing; Mozart: Lieder & Masonic Cantata.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - works for piano solo/duet part one this morning and afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.4 in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D-flat D568 (1817): 
Piano Sonata no.9 in B D575 (1817):
Piano Sonata no.13 in A D664 (1819):

 ***

(*** same recording, different artwork)

_Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C D760 (1822):



_Trois Marches Héroiques_ D602 (1818 or 1824):
_Deutsche Tänze_ in G and _Zwei Ländler_ in E D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ D733 (poss. 1818):
_Vier Ländler_ D814 (1824):


----------



## Enthusiast

Now my afternoon has become dedicated to Hannigan.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Now my afternoon has become dedicated to Hannigan.
> 
> View attachment 109650


I can say nothing for the content, cause I don't owe this one. What I can say is that I like a lot the cover, which suites perfectly with the title of the work. *The cover art is VERY important for the overall value of a CD*, and, at the past, extremely for the LPs. Is something no buyer can ignore when he wants to make a decent buy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Three more fine discs from my collection.

*
Britten*
A Ceremony of Carols
Friday Afternoons, Op. 7
Sweet was the Song
King Herod and the Cock
The Oxen
Fancie
The Birds
3 Two-part songs
A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women*
New London Children's Choir, Ronald Corp; Skaila Kang (harp), Alexander Wells (piano)*
[Naxos, 1994]










*
Brahms*
Vier ernste Gesange, Op. 121
Lieder nach Gedichten von Heinrich Heine
Leider und Gesange, Op. 32*
Matthias Goerne, baritone; Christoph Eschenbach, piano*
[HM, 2016]










*
Walton*
Symphony No. 1
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, revised version, 1943*
BBC SO, Edward Gardner; Tasmin Little, violin*
[Chandos, 2014]


----------



## eljr




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

And more from Barbara Hannigan - I can never get over quite how good she is in a range of different repertoire.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

I love this one. The fluency and panache with which these pieces are performed is just exemplary.


----------



## Malx

Gustav Leonhardt playing Rameau & Le Roux from this disc which is part of the Leonhardt "The edition" box set.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Very interesting from a label as given many collectibles at the past. I'll take a look.


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Mörike-Lieder, Spanisches Liederbuch, Eichendorff-Lieder, Italienisches Liederbuch. Elena Gerhardt, Coenraad Bos (Hugo Wolf Society--EMI))


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> And more from Barbara Hannigan - I can never get over quite how good she is in a range of different repertoire.


Reinbert De Leeuw deserves a shoutout for an accompaniment which is so totally in sync with what she is doing.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

Found at a thrift store this morning for a dollar, still has the Rose Records price tag.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 9 in D minor, op. 125*









*Joan Sutherland 
Norma Procter
Anton Dermota
Arnold van Mill

Ernest Ansermet
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande*

London CS 6143

I believe this was Sutherland's first Decca/London recording.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Debussy*

*String Quartet in G minor, L 85, Op. 10 *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - works for piano solo/duet part two this evening.

Piano Sonata no.14 in A-minor D784 (1823):
Piano Sonata no.16 in A-minor D845 (1825):



Sonata [_Grand Duo_] in C D812 (1824):
_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor D818 (1824):


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-1st Symphony.

Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> *The cover art is VERY important for the overall value of a CD*,.


Strongly agree. :tiphat:


----------



## cbjes

Schumann


----------



## starthrower




----------



## premont

Dimace said:


> *The cover art is VERY important for the overall value of a CD*


I strongly disagree.


----------



## deprofundis

Trouvères: hofishe liebesliender aus nordfrankreich- sequentia, ensemble fur musik des mittelllalters, 3 cds set of lps
1- Die fruhen trouvères
2- Adam de la Halle
3- Jehannot de lescurel, Petrus de la cruce

on harmonia mundi label 1984 release


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Aaron Kernis's "Musica Celestis":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Dimace

I found this one while I was looking around for one more recording of Anna Karenina.* Rodion Shchedrin* is an idol for me. I met him and his wife twice in the past in München. They were living there. (Rodion still. Maja Michailowna has died 3 years ago. They were so in love until the end...) Maja was a life time long his inspiration. Because of her came to life the Anna Karenina, his biggest and most famous masterpiece. She was also the reason behind the marvelous Carmen Suite. (Ballet) These two works are included in the MELODIA cd I bring to you today.

I have many thousand of babies, but this one is a really special.* A musical apotheosis.* Rodion, has the idea to transcribe Bizet's music only for strings and percussions. *The outcome is better than the original opera!* I say this very seriously. Of course it should be nothing without George's mythical music, but to make such a music better you need a genius. Rodion is one genius, ladies and gentleman. The AK suite is written for a full symphonic orchestra. No surprises here. The best became better (sic) and the lovers of the ballet have now the best themes, all together, in one new great form.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
Schmidt-Isserstedt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by MarkW

This is a fantastic symphony, and Schmidt-Isserstedt and the VPO do it great justice.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian

This is a great recording.
Highly recommended if you like this work.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Cyril Scott
Piano Concerto no. 1 in C *









*John Ogdon

Bernard Herrmann
London Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Colin M

Berwald Symphony 1 Gm (‘serieuse’). Helsingborg Kamu
Love the first movement. Just when you think you have reached the bottom of a steep hill a peaceful meadow plateau appears.


----------



## Dimace

Eramire156 said:


> *Cyril Scott
> Piano Concerto no. 1 in C *
> 
> View attachment 109663
> 
> 
> *John Ogdon
> 
> Bernard Herrmann
> London Philharmonic Orchestra *


I really HATE this one! I'm serious, ladies and gentlemen! Do you know why?

Because I don't know the composer! 
Because I don't Know the conductor!
Because I don't know this label!

And what the XXXX you know Mr. German?

*I know John!* The biggest ever pianistic product of the UK, whose name is written with tiny little letters on the left side at the bottom of this cover.

LOL! I'm not so angry! But Ogdon's name MUST always be at the center! Ogdon gave his own life for the piano. He is a mythos! The only pianist in music history could play EVERYTHING prima vista! The Einstein of the Klavier.

Ok! Buy this one! Is unimportant who the composer is. What is shall be play from the orchestra. The piano is there. John also and he will never let you down! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Joe B

Cyril Scott's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra":


----------



## Joe B

Francis Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano":










Great music, performance, and recording.


----------



## Joe B

Alan Hovhaness's "Magnificat":


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 25 in E minor (Beaux Arts)












> When the Beaux Arts' cycle of trios was finally completed it received almost universal accolades, including Gramophone's 1979 Record of the Year award. Their playing throughout is indeed distinguished: vital, refined and sharply responsive to the music's teeming richness and variety.... Six of the nine discs here contain well over an hour of glorious, enriching music, much of the playing is extraordinarily felicitous, and the recording has Philips's customary warmth and refinement... This is a set that should last a lifetime. - Gramophone


Not sure what's going on with that "Exorcist" cover though.


----------



## ribonucleic

Massenet - Cendrillon: Orchestral Suite (Marriner)












> It's interesting (well, to me) that some composers can write a ton of music and years later people remember them for only a handful of things, if they remember them at all. Such is the case with French composer Jules Massenet (1842-1912), who wrote a slew of popular operas, most of them soon going out of style. Today, we still hear the occasional performance of Werther, Thais, or Manon, and that's about it. Except for the ballet suites from several of his operas, which we have on the present disc. They continue to entertain in purely orchestral form, as demonstrated here by Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. ...
> 
> Massenet premiered Cendrillon (Cinderella) in 1899, and it contains all of the magic of the fairy tale. Moreover, under Marriner it delivers that magic fluently, graciously, and delightfully. - Classical Candor


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass) performing; Bach Trios.

Trio Sonata No. 6 in G major, BWV530/ The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: Prelude No. 19 in A Major, BWV 864 (Arr. for Mandolin, Cello, and Double Bass)/ Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 645 (Arr. for Mandolin, Cello, and Double Bass) etc.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hubertus messe

Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel.


----------



## Itullian

This is one beautiful collection friends.
Gorgeously recorded!


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Pollini (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturnes.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Bizet - L'Arlesienne & Carmen Suites etc.

Montreal Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - works for piano solo/duet part three this morning. Despite their designated titles which might hint at miniature-like brevity, the marches for piano duet are substantial - all clock in between seven and seventeen minutes. The three-movement _divertissement_ is nigh-on sonata-like in proportions and content, lasting for over half an hour.

Piano Sonata no.17 in D D850 (1825):



_Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ D819 (1824):
_Divertissement à la Français_ in E-minor D823 (prob. 1825):
_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor D859 (1825):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor D885 (1826):
_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C D886 - re-designated as D968B (poss. 1825 or 1826):


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two remaining Barbara Hannigan CDs that I have. The Britten (Les Illuminations) is a little more gentle and nuanced than it usually is. The Benjamin (Written on Skin) is something of a tour de force - he seems to like having many people singing different things together in his operas (like Mozart does but obviously for Benjamin the result is not Mozartian) - and has been performed more often than any other new opera of its time (I think I have that right).


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Wanderer performing; _ Smetana_: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15: and : _Liszt_: Tristia for violin, violoncello and piano (transcription of La Vallée d'Obermann)/Die Zelle in Nonnenwerth for violin and piano, S. 382/La Lugubre Gondole for violoncello and piano, S. 134 ("Elegie No. 3") etc


----------



## jim prideaux

Courtesy of our extremely knowledgeable and considerate colleague 'Merl' I was able to again listen to two outstanding recordings of Brahms' 3rd Symphony this morning....Skrowaczewski and Levine conducting.

While I was in Lviv recently I had the good fortune to attend a concert of Ukrainian Symphonic music performed by the Lviv Philharmonic and had intended to post a list of the pieces I had heard......however I had underestimated the time and application required to translate the names of both the pieces and composers from the Cyrillic alphabet!!!!!


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Claude Delvincourt: Violin and Piano Works
Ilona Then-Bergh, violin; Michael Schäfer, piano (genuin)










now:
Grigorij Krein/Samuil Feinberg: Violin Sonatas
Ilona Then-Bergh, violin; Michael Schäfer, piano (genuin)


----------



## Rogerx

Alun Francis conducting; Fuchs: Piano Concerto & Serenade No. 5

Franz Vorraber (piano)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg.


----------



## joen_cph

jim prideaux said:


> Courtesy of our extremely knowledgeable and considerate colleague 'Merl' I was able to again listen to two outstanding recordings of Brahms' 3rd Symphony this morning....Skrowaczewski and Levine conducting.
> 
> While I was in Lviv recently I had the good fortune to attend a concert of Ukrainian Symphonic music performed by the Lviv Philharmonic and had intended to post a list of the pieces I had heard......however I had underestimated the time and application required to translate the names of both the pieces and composers from the Cyrillic alphabet!!!!!


But Lviv is lovely, isn't it, in spite of the social contrasts ... I visited it three times some years ago. A lot to see there.


----------



## jim prideaux

joen_cph said:


> But Lviv is lovely, isn't it, in spite of the social contrasts ... I visited it three times some years ago. A lot to see there.


'Lovely' it is....intending to go back as soon as the opportunity arises!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello) Takács Quartet performig; Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio.


----------



## Vasks

_Rarely heard 20th century European composers on rarely seen LPs_

*Flury - Overture to "Casanova e l'Albertolli" (Nussio/Fono)
Vogt-Basel - Seven Pieces for Saxophone and Piano (Cohanier/?)
Moulaert - Sequences in Three Movements (Defossez/Cultura?)
Flothuis - Rondo Festoso (Soeteman/CB?)*


----------



## joen_cph

*Schumann*: _Davidsbündlertänze_ etc. / Ugorski /DG CD

Definitely one of his best and most interesting recordings. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Kleiber conducting; Schubert Symphonies Nos: 3 and 8

Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ferruccio Busoni*
String Quartets Op.19 in C & Op.26 in D minor
*Pellegrini Quartet* [cpo, 1995]

Busoni's two attractive early string quartets are given a decent performance by the Pellegrini Quartet.










*
Hans Werner Henze*
String Quartets Nos. 4 & 5 (1975-77)
*Arditti Quartet* [Wergo, rec. 1984 (CD 1999)]

The Arditti are spellbinding in these mature works of Henze. This is very rewarding music.


----------



## philoctetes

When the composer's own recordings are the best...


----------



## Enthusiast

I wonder if Pollini still sometimes plays any of these pieces? I suspect not. Still I have long found this an enjoyable disc.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Symphony #5


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray performing; Bach: Partiten BWV 826 & 830


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - works for piano solo/duet part four this morning/early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.18 in G D894 (1826):
Piano Sonata no.19 in C-minor D958 (1828):



_(4) Impromptus_ D899(1827):
_(4) Impromptus_ D935 (1827):










_Fantasie_ in F-minor D940 (1828):
_Allegro_ [_Lebensstürme_] in A-minor D947 (1828):


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know why but I am feeling like listening to a variety of different Messiahs, starting with this lovely one ...


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased Les chansonnier Cordiforme l'OISEAU LYRE 4 delicious Lps, quite incredible bill too, you get: Dufay , Ockeghem among other master .. mister great eminent John Dunstable amen to this folks.

:tiphat:

Im healing im recuparring fast only minor detail one brooze on black eye almost vanished the other one 99.9% heal, praise the lord, praise deprondis , praise jesus, praise my friends and followers!


----------



## deprofundis

Almost forgot im also listening to an organ Lp of cabezon, arrauxo, chabille spanish organ work woaw, Luzzasco Luzzaschiii Lp for the womens of ferrare==concerto delle Dame di Ferrara= Ferrare in french was a hudge art center back then during rennaissance juste like mantoue among other city


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know why but I am feeling like listening to a variety of different Messiahs


Tis the season????


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Amoyal & Pascal Roge/ Fitzwilliam String Quartet performing; Franck: String Quartet & Violin Sonata,


----------



## DavidA

Liszt's Greatest Hits / Bolet


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto*
Mullova, Ozawa, Boston Symphony

This is tied with the Quint/Panteleev version for my favorite.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - fifth and final instalment of his works for piano solo/duet for tonight.

_March_ [_Kindermarsch_] in G D928 (1827):
_Grand Rondeau_ in A D951 (1828):



_Allegretto_ in C-minor D915 (1827):
_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):










Piano Sonata no.20 in A D959 (1828):
Piano Sonata no.21 in B-flat D960 (1828):


----------



## Orfeo

*And Later*:


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Scipio" (Bonynge/London STS)
J. S. Bach - Flute Sonata, BWV 1031 (Rampal/Odyssey)
G. Gabrielli - In Ecclesis (Negri/Columbia)
D. Scarlatti - Three Sonatas [L.387, 352 & 384] (Kipnis/Angel)
H. Biber - Sonata in B-flat for Six Trumpets, Timpani and Organ (Wobisch/Bach Guild)*


----------



## Flavius

Händel: Der Messias. Janowitz, Höffgen, Haefliger, Crass, Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orch./ Richter (RCA)


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ Have I started something?



eljr said:


> Tis the season????


Oh, I can wait a little longer yet for that!

But my second Messiah was very different. I think this was the first complete recording ever but it is very different from the performances we hear these days. Still very great in its way - and very preferable, I think, to Beecham's later recording.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

The wife is away and so I'm able to crank up the stereo system as loud as I want. These two CDS couldn't be more different. Woyrsch was a contemporary of Mahler but you would never know it. He doesn't even begin to have the creativity of Mahler. The work isn't a total loss and maybe with more familiarity, I might enjoy the 2nd Symphony more but I'm not sure I would want to invest myself in doing that.

The Kabalevsky Piano Sonatas are just pure brilliance. Extremely interesting and captivating. His music can be dark and brooding and yet when you listen closely there are just some of the most beautiful melodies that come through the darkness. Absolutely LOVED this album. Highly recommended!


----------



## pmsummer

LE MAITRE DE "FRICASSÉE"
_Secular Music of Jean Japart (15th Century)_
*Jean Japart, and works by Desprez, Obrecht, Busnoys, Martini, De Vigne, Van Ghizeghem, Anonymous*
Les Flamboyants
Michael Form - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## jim prideaux

Magnificent !!!!

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.


----------



## Merl

Forgrt Stenz's variable Mahler cycle, this recording of the 5th is a millon times better than that. Gripping performance that combines power, precision and superb sound. Possibly the best 5th ive heard for some time. Recommended unreservedly.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book II*
Vladimir Feltsman (tip of the hat to KenOC for the recommend)

This was a very enjoyable set to hear. Sviatoslav Richter is still my number one WTC player, though.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Superb trumpet playing in this fascinating new album of Philip Glass music, _Three Pieces in the Shape of a Square_, by Craig Morris:


----------



## Colin M

Berwald Symphony 3 CM (‘singuliere’) Helsingborg Kamu

Love the adagio of a three movement work with a scherzo buried within. I want to remind my friends this was written in 1845 and never performed in this composers lifetime. Just Brilliant.


----------



## Guest

Mozart, Symphony No 39, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, EMI.










Unflattering remarks on Herbie's Mozart led me to try this recording, which I've never heard before.

Wow! Huge difference between this an the recording made for DGG just a few years later. The big contrast is apparent in the slow introduction to the first movement. The wind band really dominates the sound. Especially deep resonant notes from the horns, which make the strings seem like a mere ornament. The general prominence of winds consisted throughout the symphony. Dramatic contrast to the DG recordings. Whether that is more attributable to EMI Electrola engineering than to Karajan I can't say.

It is in Karajan's breathless style, where there is a forward momentum that is more haphazard than driven. More of a pageant than a juggarnaut. There are places where the first violins are recessed and the "inner" voices dominate. The slow movement is quite poetic in it's depiction of the musical argument (one of Mozart's real gems). Satisfies my main requirement of being different.

On the down side, all repeats are skipped except for the menuetto. Why did it become customary to take repeats only on the most repetitious part of a symphony?

Disclaimer, I have it in the indecently huge box.


----------



## Flavius

Handel: Judas Maccabäus. Haefliger, Adam, Janowitz, SchreierRundfunk-Sinfonie-Orch. Berlin/ Koch (Berlin Classics)


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2*
Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic, recommended by Merl

This is a great recording. The orchestra highlights all of the feelings and majesty present in Schumann's writing.


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Schumann: Symphony No. 2*
> Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic, recommended by Merl
> 
> This is a great recording. The orchestra highlights all of the feelings and majesty present in Schumann's writing.


Thanks for the heads-up Bharbeke. Im certainly no Bernstein fanboy but his Schumann symphony cycle is superb. Credit where credit is due. As for his Beethoven, well thats another matter.......


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Bharbeke. Im certainly no Bernstein fanboy but his Schumann symphony cycle is superb. Credit where credit is due. As for his Beethoven, well thats another matter.......


Yes, it is remarkably free from self-indulgence for late Bernstein. Very tight, spirited performances.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Johannes Brahms
Klavierstücke op.118, op. 119, and op. 79*









*Walter Gieseking*


----------



## Iota

Britten String Quartet No.1, D major, Op.25

A thing of extraordinary beauty. Playing to match.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - BPO, Abbado.

The first Brahms Symphony disc I bought - so it is fondly remembered.


----------



## joen_cph

Baron Scarpia said:


> Mozart, Symphony No 39, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, EMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unflattering remarks on Herbie's Mozart led me to try this recording, which I've never heard before.
> 
> Wow! Huge difference between this an the recording made for DGG just a few years later. The big contrast is apparent in the slow introduction to the first movement. The wind band really dominates the sound. Especially deep resonant notes from the horns, which make the strings seem like a mere ornament. The general prominence of winds consisted throughout the symphony. Dramatic contrast to the DG recordings. Whether that is more attributable to EMI Electrola engineering than to Karajan I can't say.
> 
> It is in Karajan's breathless style, where there is a forward momentum that is more haphazard than driven. More of a pageant than a juggarnaut. There are places where the first violins are recessed and the "inner" voices dominate. The slow movement is quite poetic in it's depiction of the musical argument (one of Mozart's real gems). Satisfies my main requirement of being different.
> 
> On the down side, all repeats are skipped except for the menuetto. Why did it become customary to take repeats only on the most repetitious part of a symphony?
> 
> Disclaimer, I have it in the indecently huge box.


I much prefer the EMI recordings of those Mozart symphonies, though many disagree. I don´t know that transfer though.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Piano Concerto no. 1 in B flat minor, op. 1*









*Irène Mannheimer

Charles Dutoit
Göteborgs Symfoniker*

Another charity shop find.


----------



## Dimace

There are not many recordings available with *Tschaikowkys Grande Sonate op.37*. This one, with* Tatiana Nikolayeva* is maybe the best. Tatiana combines the technic and lyrism of the Soviet school with personal discipline, giving us an excellent performance of a very demanding piano work. Well earned 5 out of 5 for this one.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Cambridge Singers: "Ave Gratia Plena: Music In Honor of the Virgin Mary"


----------



## Joe B

Classic wind ensemble music: dance like, playful and lighthearted.


----------



## Malx

Korngold, Sursum Corda op 13 - BBC Philharmonic, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Rambler's recommendation

Abbado has both of my top two performances for this symphony now (him with the Berlin Philharmonic is the other). This made the afternoon more delightful.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: String Quintet No. 5 K593*
Cecil Aronowitz, Amadeus Quartet, recommended by Pugg back in the day

The whole thing is great, and the 3rd and 4th movements are especially lovely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

To use baseball parlance I am having extra innings tonight - organ works of César Franck and Max Reger part one of two.

*Six Pièces pour grand orgue:*

_Fantaisie_ in C op.16 (1856):
_Grande Pièce Symphonique_ in F-sharp minor op.17 (1860-62):
_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor op.18 (1862):
_Pastorale_ in E op.19 (1863):
_Prière_ in C-sharp minor op.20 (1860):
_Finale_ in B-flat op.21 (1862):



*Choral Fantasias nos.1-4:*

_Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott (A Mighty Fortress is Our God)_ op.27 (1898): 
_Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele (Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul)_ op.30 (1898):
_Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern (How Lovely Shines the Morning Star)_ op.40 no.1 (1899):
_Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn (Punish Me Not in Your Anger)_ op.40 no.2 (1899):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Qual Donna*

Stephen Darlington had a crack ensemble at his disposal for this one. Boy choirs can be dodgy, but these voices are spot on.


----------



## Vronsky

Webern: Chamber Music for Strings 
Schoenberg Quartet & Sepp Grotenhuis


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ravel. Sonata for Violin and Cello. Fascinating


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Lieder from the Italian Lieder book, Spanish Lieder book and Morike Lieder. Rita Ginster, Gerhard Husch, Alexander Kipnis, Elsabeth Rethberg and Herbert Jenssen (Hugo Wolf Society--EMI)


----------



## KenOC

Last night the radio played Korngold's 1945 Violin Concerto. This seems to be heard with increasing frequency, and a good thing that is. Totally old-fashioned in style, it achieves the same degree of resonance as the 19th-century masterworks. It was this unlikely-looking recording, and very well done.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

CANTUS and Frode Fjellheim:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kevin Pearson

I saw where someone posted this Britten earlier and said it was "brilliant" and so I thought I'd check it out and it is pretty brilliant. I'll need to listen a few more times but my favorite is String Quartet No. 3. It's an emotional roller coaster ride. Really fine production values on this as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Debussy: Orchestral Works.

La Mer/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune/Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria.
Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Sonata Smuikui Ir F-nui "JUROS LEGENDA" By Lithuanian composer Juozas Karosas

I was introduced to this Sonata by hearing the 1965 recording featuring Aleksandras Livontas and Olga Šteinbergaitė (Melodiya 33Д-16709) which is great in my opinion but alas not on Youtube.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OMG I just completely melt inside from hearing these <3 <3 <3 This is my Disney fantasy, to be Princess Raymonda and get to dance to these pieces:


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) performing; Liszt Transcriptions (completed by Busoni)


----------



## bharbeke

Itzhak Perlman is playing amazingly difficult music like it ain't no thing. Batiste is no slouch on the piano, either, and he's a generous accompanist.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'.

Marilyn Horne / Carol Neblett

Chicago Symphony Chorus/ Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-6th Symphony.

Rozhdestvensky conducting the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartet performing; Beetoven: String quartets OP.18. no 2 and 6 Op.135


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps my favourite Messiah ... at least I still find myself loving it as much as I used to. I like that Harnoncourt can do slow speeds in Handel and is somewhat muscular in his approach and I like his many imaginative touches. The soloists are excellent.


----------



## Vronsky

Edward Elgar: 
Falstaff, Op. 68
Romance for Bassoon & Orchestra, Op. 62
Incidental Music and Funeral March from Grania and Diarmid, Op. 42 
Froissart, Op. 19
Andrew Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Graham Sheen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Organ works of César Franck and Max Reger part two of two this morning and early afternoon.

_Fantaisie_ in A WoO (1878):
_Cantabile_ in B WoO (1878):
_Pièce héroique_ in B-minor WoO (1878):
_Three Chorals_ WoO (1890):



*Choral Fantasias nos.5-7:*

_Alle Menschen müssen sterben (All People Must Die)_ op.52 no.1 (1900):
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme (Awake, the Voice is Calling Us)_ op.52 no.2 (1900):
_Halleluja! Gott zu loben (Hallelujah! To Praise God)_ op.52 no.3 (1900):


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Schumann: String Quartets Op. 41


----------



## eljr

CD 8

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII:14 in B flat major 'Harmoniemesse'

Bruckner: Te Deum in C major, WAB 45


----------



## Vasks

_All Aaron...on vinyl_

*Copland - Preamble for a Solemn Occasion (composer/Columbia)
Copland - Four Piano Blues (Silverman/Orion)
Copland - Letter from Home (Eger/Westminster)
Copland - Billy the Kid (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet and Renée Fleming (soprano) performing; Berg: Lyric Suite/ Lyric Suite For String Quartet (1926) - Version with Soprano/Wellesz: Sonnets From The Portuguese, Op.52/ Eric Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## Andolink

A superb disc of mostly theater music from 17th Century England:


----------



## eljr

CD 9

Brahms: Gesänge (4), Op. 17

Schubert: Gesang der Geister über den Wassern, D714


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 1 and 2.


----------



## eljr

In the Upper Room, ballet for chamber ensemble


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt and Max Reger - organ works.

_Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam'_ after a theme from the opera _Le prophète_ by Giacomo Meyerbeer S259 (1850 - rev. by 1852):
_Variationen über ein Motiv aus der Kantate 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'_ by J.S. Bach for piano S180 - arr. for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. by 1863):
_Präludium und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ [second version] S260/2 (1869-70):










_Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ op.46 (1900):
Pieces 1-6 from _Zwölf Stücke_ op.59 (1901):
_Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor op.135b (1916):


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok quartets 3 and 4 from this set.


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Wolf: wide-ranging selection of lieder for his 150th anniversary. Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Mass in B Minor*
Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, recommended by Jacck

All of the parts are well-performed, and I like that there is organ accompaniment. It's only problem is length. When the Mass parts are double the length of a typical Mass, it has to be pretty special to get my top rating. This, Klemperer, and Herreweghe have come the closest.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Bach: Mass in B Minor*
> Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, recommended by Jacck
> 
> All of the parts are well-performed, and I like that there is organ accompaniment. It's only problem is length. When the Mass parts are double the length of a typical Mass, it has to be pretty special to get my top rating. This, Klemperer, and Herreweghe have come the closest.


I wonder if you know either (or both) of these? They are the more recent ones that have consistently wowed me.























I show the pictures as Bruggen at least has recorded the work more than once. I haven't listened to these today!


----------



## Enthusiast

But what I have just heard are the 5th and 6th quartets from this Tokyo Quartet set.


----------



## Merl

Jochum's terrific account of Haydn's Symphony 100 (Military) from this super set. The 2nd movement is bold, powerful and brilliantly played. Glorious stuff!


----------



## Judith

My Martinu Symphony Box Set arrived today so listened to Symphony no 1. Challenging and will take a few listens but enjoyed it. Performed by Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Neeme Jarvi


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Jochum's terrific account of Haydn's Symphony 100 (Military) from this super set. The 2nd movement is bold, powerful and brilliantly played. Glorious stuff!
> 
> View attachment 109710


That set has long been a favourite of mine. I had it as LPs when it first came out and it has always been special to me (despite my love of Beecham's set, as well as the Colin Davis set).


----------



## bharbeke

I have not heard either Mass in B Minor recording from your post, Enthusiast. I will add them to my list to check out. Thanks!


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived. 

Japanese music, Shakuhachi, Koto, Taiko Drums (ARC)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Jochum's terrific account of Haydn's Symphony 100 (Military) from this super set. The 2nd movement is bold, powerful and brilliantly played. Glorious stuff!
> 
> View attachment 109710


I had that set years ago. I found the winds very weakly recorded almost inaudible.


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> My Martinu Symphony Box Set arrived today so listened to Symphony no 1. Challenging and will take a few listens but enjoyed it. Performed by Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Neeme Jarvi


Those are fantastic works. The Symphonies No 2 and 5 are probably my favorites, but I love all of them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Finally a relaxing evening with some music after early mornings and late nights with work. New album with Chiaroscuro quartet playing Schubert now, Death and the Maiden


----------



## realdealblues

*Lucas Foss*








_
*Time Cycle*_
*[Rec. 1961]*
Vocalist: Adele Addison
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra

_*Song Of Songs*_
*[Rec. 1958]*
Vocalist: Jennie Tourel
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

SMILE
*Franz Schubert - Arvo Pärt - Olivier Messiaen - Astor Piazzolla - Charlie Chaplin - Japanese Traditional*
Anne Akiko Meyers - violin
Akira Eguch - piano
_
Koch International Classics_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Gémeaux, for oboe, trombone, two orchestras, Dream/Window, Spirit Garden. Honma, Lindberg, Tokyo Met. Orch./ Wakasugi, Numajiri (Brilliant)


----------



## Eramire156

First disc of the day, time for some Brahms

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34*









*Emanuel Ax
Cleveland Quartet*


----------



## Oskaar

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Volume 2

Jonathan Biss (piano)









I am not sure if Biss have completed the Beethoven Sonatas yet, but I think he is close. He is one of my absolute favourites playing these works, and there is an absolutely lack of arrogance that you may find among some others.


----------



## Colin M

Judith said:


> My Martinu Symphony Box Set arrived today so listened to Symphony no 1. Challenging and will take a few listens but enjoyed it. Performed by Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Neeme Jarvi


 On my wish list from Prestomusic.com. Have to get through my last shipment first : )


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> On my wish list from Prestomusic.com. Have to get through my last shipment first : )


Easier to be found satisfaction with Martinu than with the shipments… My Nightmare, especially from abroad.


----------



## starthrower

This one is at the top of my list of favorite quartet recordings. The Schoenberg players produce a sound with a warmth and richness of tone that I haven't heard matched. And these are great pieces as well. I particularly like the Szymanowski works. In fact everything I've heard by this composer is superb!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: The Nectaire Songs. Alexa (Koch)


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Lovely music! I'd forgotten how beautiful it is.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eugeneonagain

Just listened to Brahms's Violin Concerto for the second time.

Very boring, flat and forgettable.


----------



## Guest

He plays well, but the sound is very close and dry.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

eugeneonagain said:


> Just listened to Brahms's Violin Concerto for the second time.
> 
> Very boring, flat and forgettable.


Try this one and maybe you'll change your mind. The ONE & ONY recording with ALL the cadenzas ever written for this concerto. A hell of Violine!









(Am I writing something about the violin? Yes I do! Unthinkable!!!) :lol:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by the top 5 symphony thread. These are mine (this week) All of these are excellent performances and recommended.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 Wand/NDR








Brahms: Symphony No. 3 Abbado/Berlin








Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 Skrowaczeski








SIbelius: Symphony No. 5 Davis/BSO








Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 Nelsons/BSO


----------



## ribonucleic

Godowsky - Walzermasken (Prunyi)












> "The superman of piano playing", "a pianist for pianists", "the greatest technician of all time", "the ultimate phenomenon" - those are some of the epithets applied to Leopold Godowsky. ...
> 
> Everything that Godowsky achieved as a technician and an interpretative artist was embodied in his own compositions and transcriptions. He made a firm distinction between virtuosity (the mechanics of piano playing that "any fool can learn") and technique (which he defined as everything that makes for artistry - fingering, phrasing, pedalling, dynamics, agogics, time and rhythm). He described his style of composition as a personal one with involved inner voices, complex counterpoint and polyrhythms and novel sonorities. As much as he was fascinated by technical matters, he placed greater importance on emotion ("the prime requisite of art"), which nevertheless needs the guidance of knowledge and intelligence. He claimed never to have written a note that he did not feel and described his music as self-revelation through sound. ...
> 
> Walzermasken was composed in 1911 and comprises twenty-four fantasies in tripie time, intended to be heard as a cycle. Played without interruptions, it lasts about an hour. Although Godowsky did not oppose the idea of playing a selection of movements as the occasion warranted, he urged the pianist to take variety into consideration when making his choices. He also stressed the importance of careful and mature pedalling and suggested that attention to the tonic note, harmony and innervoices serve as a general guide to the performer . For a composer of lesser talent, such a cycle could easily degenerate into tedium. The variety of the Walzermasken is eloquent testimony to Godowsky's imaginative powers. - Naxos


This is an old favorite. The mood is one of melancholy nostalgia for the fin-de-siecle world that was disappearing into history when this was written.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan (piano) performing; _Beethoven_: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1/Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35/_ Schubert_: 16 German Dances D783 etc.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to South America for a few days. Well not literally, just musically.

Villa Lobos Choros 1-12, all of them. Bachianas Brasileras 1-9, all of them. Six disks of lovely music. I had a personal connection to Brazil and Villa Lobos in my youth. I only set out initially to listen to one disk, but I couldn't stop and listened to six. Terrific sound and performance 









Barrios performed by John Williams. Nice music, solo guitar music. I got this cd for $2 at a second hand shop. 









Piazzolla performed by the Kronos Quartet. This is my shortest disk in my collection, about 25 minutes. Music is good, but nothing special. I only paid $2 second hand for this. I suppose someone initially paid full price.









Piazzolla music includes the Concerto for Bandoneon and Orchestra. Nice cd. 









Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginestera Concerto for String Orchestra and Golijov Last Round for Double Quartet and bass. Terrific cd


----------



## ribonucleic

Sarasate - Nocturne-serenade, op. 45 (Tianwa Yang, Orquesta Sinfonica de Navarra, cond. Ernest Martinez Izquierdo)












> There are no half measures when it comes to this music - either you can play it or you can't. The Chinese Tianwa Yang - who has also recorded some of Sarasate's music for violin and piano - certainly can, and makes it all sound both easy and natural. She has bold tone, a bright sound and immaculate clarity in her left hand pizzicato; her conductor and orchestral accompanists accurately follow her weaving rubato. ... It may all be a surfeit of paella maybe, but it makes a tasty dish all the same. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - Josef Myslivecek

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet performing; Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Inspired by the top 5 symphony thread. These are mine (this week) All of these are excellent performances and recommended.
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 Wand/NDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 3 Abbado/Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 Skrowaczeski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIbelius: Symphony No. 5 Davis/BSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 Nelsons/BSO


Yep, these are great picks. Even Abbado's Brahms is impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More organ works with which to begin the weekend - a combo of Johannes Brahms and Max Reger this time.

_Chorale Prelude and Fugue on 'O Traurigkeit, o Herzeleid'_ WoO7 (Prelude 1858 - Fugue 1873):
_Fugue_ in A-flat minor WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor WoO9 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor for organ WoO10 (1857):
_Eleven Chorale Preludes_ op.122 (1896):



_Zehn Stücke_ op.69 (1902):
_Vier Präludien und Fugen_ op.85 (1905):



_Introduktion, Variationen und Fuge über ein Originalthema_ op.73 (1903):
_Introduktion, Passacaglia und Fuge_ op.127 (1913):


----------



## eugeneonagain

Dimace said:


> Try this one and maybe you'll change your mind. The ONE & ONY recording with ALL the cadenzas ever written for this concerto. A hell of Violine!
> 
> View attachment 109716
> 
> 
> (Am I writing something about the violin? Yes I do! Unthinkable!!!) :lol:


This is only the second time straight through. I've probably had about 100+ attempts over the years, but switched-off halfway.


----------



## Dimace

eugeneonagain said:


> This is only the second time straight through. I've probably had about 100+ attempts over the years, but switched-off halfway.


Understood! I like only Tschaikowkys and Kraus's violin concertos. (like=I listen to them happily.) But you can not say that Bruch or Mendelssohn didn't compose very nice violin concertos. I believe, after all, is the time and the day. Some days I can afford the X music, other not.


----------



## Andolink

*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Ausklang - Musik für Klavier mit Orchester_ (1984/85)
Massimiliano Damerini, piano
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester/ Peter Eötvös


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)performing; Brahms - Hungarian Dances


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

Havergal Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor 'The Gothic' 
Martyn Brabbins, BBC National Orchestra of Wales & BBC Concert Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Crazy! I have just written that these guys have composed some of the very few VC are for me acoustically affordable and here we have a very nice SACD with their works! What a coincidence!


----------



## Dimace

senza sordino said:


> I went to South America for a few days. Well not literally, just musically.
> 
> Villa Lobos Choros 1-12, all of them. Bachianas Brasileras 1-9, all of them. Six disks of lovely music. I had a personal connection to Brazil and Villa Lobos in my youth. I only set out initially to listen to one disk, but I couldn't stop and listened to six. Terrific sound and performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrios performed by John Williams. Nice music, solo guitar music. I got this cd for $2 at a second hand shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazzolla performed by the Kronos Quartet. This is my shortest disk in my collection, about 25 minutes. Music is good, but nothing special. I only paid $2 second hand for this. I suppose someone initially paid full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazzolla music includes the Concerto for Bandoneon and Orchestra. Nice cd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginestera Concerto for String Orchestra and Golijov Last Round for Double Quartet and bass. Terrific cd


*Top Argentinian Astor stuf!* This IS music!!!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Andolink said:


> *Helmut Lachenmann*: _Ausklang - Musik für Klavier mit Orchester_ (1984/85)
> Massimiliano Damerini, piano
> Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester/ Peter Eötvös
> 
> View attachment 109718


Good idea - I think I'll put this one in my "CDs to play today".


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 4 and 5 from this set:









I'm not really comparing but I am trying to sort out in my mind how each of the sets I have sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano) performing; Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor/ Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne.


----------



## Judith

Colin M said:


> On my wish list from Prestomusic.com. Have to get through my last shipment first : )


Wasn't sure which ones were best so started at no 1. Now, I know which ones to listen to first. Thank you for recommendation


----------



## Lisztian

Theme varie FP 151; Trois pieces FP 48; Impromptus FP 21; Promenades FP 24; Esquisse d'une fanfare FP 25; Les soirees de Nazelles FP 84.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez/ Falla: Homenaje a Debussy/Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Robert Schumann 
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54

Edvard Grieg
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16*









*Radu Lupu

André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra *

London CS 6840


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus performing; Chaminade: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Good idea - I think I'll put this one in my "CDs to play today".


And I have now played it, following it with another Lachenmann CD. I find this music stimulating in a bracing way but in his case I do agree with those who feel this is challenging music.


----------



## Eramire156

*Another Concerto recording on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no. 3 in C minor, op. 37*









*Gary Graffman

Walter Hendl 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

RCA LM-2396

The album cover is more than a little dirty but the record itself plays fine.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 

Zuzana Ruzickova, harpsichord


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

^^ Great record!


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Sym. No. 10. Santa Barbara Sym. Orch./ Ben-Dor (Koch)


----------



## Guest

The Op.2 Sonatas--wonderful!


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ Great record!


Yes! I'm glad I bought this a few years ago. I'm going to pick up a modern recording of Glagolitic Mass paired with a beautiful performance of The Eternal Gospel. It's on the Arco Diva label. The Ancerl is a terrific performance, but the sound is a bit dated. I've been listening to a bunch of Janacek in past two days and I'm very impressed with the string quartets, and his beautiful Overgrown Path piano suite. I love Taras Bulba too!


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37 

Maurizio Pollini, piano
Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Have enjoyed my mini-binge of organ works over the last couple of days so I'll carry on and listen to some by J.S. Bach. Part one tonight.

(6) Trio Sonatas BWV525-530 (c.1730):










_Leipzig Chorales_ nos.1-8 BWV651-658 (mostly c.1714-1723):


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Harp Concerto. Dulova, Bolshoi Theater Orch./ Lazarev (EMG)

Ibert, Glazunov, Villa-Lobos, Dubois: Concertos for Soprano and Alto Saxophones. Rousseau, Orch. de Chambre Kuentz/ Kuentz (DG)


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Yes! I'm glad I bought this a few years ago. I'm going to pick up a modern recording of Glagolitic Mass paired with a beautiful performance of The Eternal Gospel. It's on the Arco Diva label. The Ancerl is a terrific performance, but the sound is a bit dated. I've been listening to a bunch of Janacek in past two days and I'm very impressed with the string quartets, and his beautiful Overgrown Path piano suite. I love Taras Bulba too!


Hi, Starthrower - I meant to ask this a couple of days ago. What do you think of Wellesz's piano works? I enjoy his symphonies so I'm looking to check out what else is available of his.


----------



## Malx

Some 'Great' early symphonies:

Sammartini, Sinfonia in A major J-C 62 - Aradia Ensemble, Kevin Mallon.

Stamitz, Sinfonia in D major Op 3 No 2 - AAM, Hogwood.

Dittersdorf, Sinfonia in A minor - Camarata Bern, Thomas Furi.


----------



## Eramire156

*Yet another piano concerto on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no. 4 inG major, op. 58*









*Claudio Arrau

Alceo Galliera
Philharmonia Orchestra *

Angel 35300


----------



## Itullian

Magical stuff , beautifully recorded.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Some 'Great' early symphonies:
> 
> Sammartini, Sinfonia in A major J-C 62 - Aradia Ensemble, Kevin Mallon.
> 
> Stamitz, Sinfonia in D major Op 3 No 2 - AAM, Hogwood.
> 
> Dittersdorf, Sinfonia in A minor - Camarata Bern, Thomas Furi.
> 
> View attachment 109730


This is a great one! I like these composers and here we have them all together! A must buy!



Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> Piano Concerto no. 4 inG major, op. 58*
> 
> View attachment 109731
> 
> 
> *Claudio Arrau
> 
> Alceo Galliera
> Philharmonia Orchestra *
> 
> Angel 35300


*Claudio IS THE piano player!* I don't know the conductor, but who cares! Certainly a great CD!


----------



## bharbeke

EG, would you recommend any pieces from those Bach organ CDs in particular? My listening to that part of his compositions has been spotty at best.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Hi, Starthrower - I meant to ask this a couple of days ago. What do you think of Wellesz's piano works? I enjoy his symphonies so I'm looking to check out what else is available of his.


I do like the piano set on Capriccio. Beautiful music beautifully recorded, and the pianist is superb! The price is right ton the same label you might want to sample the concerto disc. Violin and piano. I haven't listened to his choral works. I do have a string quartet CD but it's been too long since I played it. Will have to dig it out for a revisit.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian - The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv








The first disc from this two CD set. I must say I do like this set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

bharbeke said:


> EG, would you recommend any pieces from those Bach organ CDs in particular? My listening to that part of his compositions has been spotty at best.


I have to be honest, the _Leipzig Chorales_ are fairly new to me so I'm still bedding them in, so to speak. As they are chorales they often contain the hymn-like lyricism as their title implies, but I'm not familiar enough with them to suggest any in particular.

As regards the trio sonatas, they are pretty much cannibalisations of previous material but, like Handel, Bach was a master in revisiting his work and subsequently giving it new coats of paint. As there are only six trio sonatas in the set I don't think it makes too much difference where you dip in, but for what it's worth my own favourite is the second in C-minor (BWV526) as it seems to me more moody than the others - _Sturm und Drang_ before its time!


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Bach. Brasil. Nr.2 (trombone and Sax): Nr.5 (Soprano); Concerto for Guitar, Amazonas (Soprano). Vaisse, Frouin; Bayo; Aussel; Bayo , Orch. Nat'l de Lyon/ Krivine (apex)


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Requiem* New London Consort directed by Philip Pickett on L'Oiseau-Lyre









Whilst this is not one of my favourite Requiems (too many other stronger contenders) it's still a fine work. And a contrast to my other Biber discs (violin sonatas).


----------



## DavidA

Handel and Milton


----------



## ribonucleic

Messiaen - Les Corps Glorieux (Ericsson)












> While I admit to a sentimental attachment to Jenifer Bate's remarkable cycle and love its sheer sense of drama and atmosphere, there is a problem with the vastness of the acoustic out of which the organ looms, and much of the detail in Messiaen's writing can be as good as lost. Olivier Latry looked like being a panacea to all of these problems in a set which presents a remarkable if rather idealistic recording of the Notre Dame instrument. I always have a niggling feeling with this set however, and that is that the engineers and performer are adding just a little too much of themselves to the music. I have listened to it often, trying hard to love it as much as I'd expected to, but I have never really warmed to Latry's playing or the up-front representation of the Paris organ. This is where Hans-Ola Ericsson and BIS win over both, for while his modern instrument might offer less of the drama and extremes of palette as the French instruments, the recording provides us with all of the amazing content of Messiaen's scores, and Ericsson is an ideal guide through each piece, imposing little in the way of 'interpretation' and allowing us closer to Messiaen's vision as a result. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Malx

More Symphonies:

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 39, 48, 49 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken* Ensemble Masques directed by Olivier Fortin and Vox Luminis directed by Lionel Meunier on Alpha















I've not given Buxtehude much attention in my CD collecting - this is the only CD I have devoted to his music - and I only purchased it relatively recently. Rather nice CD - I think I need more Buxtehude!


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded (24/96 FLAC).


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, more Haydn:

Symphony No 88 - VPO, Bernstein.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. A new arrival--the latest Josquin Desprez disc from the Tallis Scholars!, which is part of their ongoing series to record the complete masses of Josquin (they must be getting close to the finish line). The Tallis performance of Missa Gaudeamus is excellent, and makes a nice alternative to De Labyrintho's recording of the same, even if I do still slightly prefer the latter's. To his credit, Peter Phillips hasn't transposed the mass up, or at least not by much. There are no trademark soaring sopranos--here they could pass for boy trebles, & I liked & very much enjoyed the mixture or blend of voices. Either way, Missa Gaudeamus is one of the great masterpieces of the early Renaissance, and proof that Josquin's genius extended well beyond his motets, IMO. Although it was difficult for me to accept that the second mass on the CD, Missa L'ami Baudichon, is by the same composer, but it may be: https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Miss...id=1541804509&sr=1-8&keywords=tallis+scholars

2. Magnus Lindberg--two recently composed works, "Tempus fugit", or "Time flies", and Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 2, performed by violinist Frank Peter Zimmerman. The music kept my interest, and at times did more than that, but I still prefer Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 1, which should be a part of standard concert hall repertory, in my opinion: 




https://www.amazon.com/Lindberg-Tem...1804456&sr=1-1&keywords=lindberg+tempus+fugit
https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Lin...41804490&sr=1-1&keywords=lindberg+batiashvili

3. Karl-Birger Blomdahl--three symphonies, which are new to me.  On first impression, these are good symphonies: https://www.amazon.com/Blomdahl-Thr...4725&sr=1-1&keywords=karl-birger+blomdahl+bis

4. Another new arrival--I'm beginning to make my way through "The Complete RCA and Columbia album collection" box set of recordings by pianist Emil Gilels: https://www.amazon.com/Emil-Gilels-...4896&sr=1-1&keywords=emil+gilels+rca+columbia. I listened to Gilels' performance of the Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1, with the Philadelphia Orchestra & conductor Eugene Ormandy. I wasn't overly crazy about the sound remastering, initially, which seemed a bit dry, but I've yet to get through the rest of the set, and will give the Chopin another try.

5. Ib Nørholm's Symphonies nos. 7 & 9: https://www.amazon.com/Norholm-Edwa...1805003&sr=1-1&keywords=ib+norholm+symphony+9






6. "A Venetian Coronation, 1595"--music by Andrea and Giovanni Gabrieli, performed by the Gabrieli Consort & Players, led by Paul McCreesh. A wonderful CD (& event recreation), recommended: https://www.amazon.com/Venetian-Cor...87&sr=1-3&keywords=a+venetian+coronation+1595


----------



## Flavius

Rautavaara: Violin Concerto, Isle of Bliss, Angels and Visitations. Oliveira, Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Itullian

no. 1


----------



## ribonucleic

Debussy - Preludes (Osborne)












> Osborne's virtuosity is never for its own sake and always reflects the music's spirit. The obvious comparison is with Zimerman's stunningly vivid recording (DG, 3/94); but his extraordinarily brilliant playing is at times almost over-projected and I found Osborne's natural spontaneity and powerful conveying of inner feeling every bit as telling - less intense but deeply satisfying. The Hyperion recording is very realistic and Roger Nichols's perceptively detailed notes are revealing. Highly recommended. - Gramophone


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings this week before work.

Haydn Violin Concerti in C, A and G. Concerto for harpsichord and violin. Cello Concerto in C and D. 









Haydn String Quartets from Op 76, no 3 Emperor, no 2 Fifths and no 4 Sunrise









Mozart Symphonies 25, 28 and 29









Mozart Concerto for harp and flute, Concerto for horn in Eb, Concerto for clarinet 









Mozart Requiem. I had the chance to perform the Mozart Requiem last year, very nice. I was in the orchestra, I can't sing. 









I don't listen to a lot of classical era music, it's nice to visit once in a while.


----------



## WVdave

Gioacchino Rossini; 8 Overtures 
Charles Dutoit, L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal
London Records ‎- D164382, CD, Album, Club Edition, Reissue, US, 1992.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Itullian

Great set!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ribonucleic

Strauss - Metamorphosen (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)


----------



## Rogerx

Vestard Shimkus (piano) performing; Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









edit: Let this file play through....too good to stop listening!


----------



## Rogerx

Simone Young conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano) performing; Danzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Fantasy in C major; Scenes from Childhood; Arabeske 

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Hartmut Haenchen conducting; Bach,_ C P E_: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 (H772)

Venceslava Hruba-Freiberger (soprano), Barbara Bornemann (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Olaf Bär (baritone)

Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach, Rundfunkchor Berlin.


----------



## Dimace

DavidA said:


> Handel and Milton


I don't listen to this music but I confirm that this recording is maybe the best for this work of Handel.



WVdave said:


> Gioacchino Rossini; 8 Overtures
> Charles Dutoit, L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal
> London Records ‎- D164382, CD, Album, Club Edition, Reissue, US, 1992.
> 
> Charles is the MASTER of music such ballets, overtures, etc. I don't have this one but a numerous other recordings with Rossinis overtures (I love his overtures more than his operas with a reason) but with Charles you make no mistake if you go also for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a seat in your sofa, switch off the lights and power on your HIFI. *This is FFF serious music!* This one shows who are the boys and who are the men of the French music. Can you buy 10 different recordings of this one? Do it! You will never have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ribonucleic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strauss - Metamorphosen (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Richard, Gundula, Herby und 4 Letzte Lieder!!!* You are stealing a church, dear friend! :lol: This is not a suggestion! This is the beginning and the end of every musical collection on this planet. This is the air we are breathing. This is the Acropolis of the music. This one is the biggest human musical achievement of the 20th century. *With this one we have the end of days of the classical music.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rogerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Young conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'
> 
> Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Die neue Hamburg Philharmoniker is a state of the art building, assigned to serve the music in north Germany. *This woman is also VERY promising*! The 0 and 00 are not coming very often to life. For Anton standards are poor. But the Master standards are interstellar and not of this world. So we say YES to this one and we buy it, to give also some money to Hamburg State, it ended almost bankrupted because of its new Philharmonic... :lol::lol: (planed for 250 mil. ended up to 600 mil... The new big robbery, after Brandenburg Willy Brandt and Berlin Palace, new monuments etc.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Malx

Yet more Haydn Symphonies this morning, old school performances. If you are looking for HIP look elsewhere - I should add I believe Haydn's symphonic output happily copes with various performance styles.

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 101 & 104 - LPO, Jochum.


----------



## Lisztian

K. 332; k. 333; k. 475; k. 457.


----------



## sonance

Henriette Bosmans (CD 1 from: Dutch Composers. Forbidden Music in World War II)
- Concert Piece (for flute and chamber orchestra)
- Poème (for piano and orchestra)
- Concertino (for piano and orchestra)
- Nuit calme (for cello and piano)
- Sonate (for cello and piano)
Jacques Zoon, flute; Ronald Brautigam, Frans Van Ruth, piano; Dmitri Ferschtman, Doris Hochscheid, cello; Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra/Jac Van Steen resp. Ed Spanjaard (et'cetera)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach's organ works part two this morning.

_Leipzig Chorales_ nos.9-17 BWV659-667 (mostly c.1714-1723):










_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (by 1731):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (poss. 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (poss. 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. by 1712):


----------



## eljr

CD 1

Saint John Passion, BWV 245 by Johann Sebastian Bach 
Performer: Juliane Banse (Soprano), Ingeborg Danz (Alto), James Taylor (Tenor), 
Andreas Schmidt (Baritone), Matthias Goerne (Bass), Michael Schade (Tenor) 
Conductor: Helmuth Rilling 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart 
Period: Baroque 
Written: 1724; Leipzig, Germany 
Date of Recording: 03/1996 
Venue: Van Geest Sound Studio, Heidelberg 
Length: 143 Minutes 20 Secs. 
Language: German


----------



## eljr

Last night I listened to/watched this with grandson.


----------



## Rogerx

James Conlon conducting; Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, Aubade.


----------



## Vronsky

Scriabin: Symphony No. 2 & Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & Peter Jablonski


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Two Concert Studies, S145 / R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen/Three Concert Studies, S144 / R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro etc


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Petrouchka & Symphony in Three Movements
London Symphony Orchestra & Gennadi Rozhdestvensky


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall* - viele, violes de gambe, direction
*Montserrat Figueras* - vocals
*Arianna Savall* - vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall* - vocals, lute
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's musical setting of "When Music Sounds":


----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to Beecham's pioneering 1947 Messiah the other day, I thought I would follow up with this. It is still, I think, my favourite Seasons and perhaps the only one I enjoy every minute of.


----------



## Vasks

*Fucik - Marinarella: Concert Overture (Neumann/Orfeo)
Reznicek - Schlemihl (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns to posting what he listens to*



Haven't posted consistently in a long, long time. Bruckner's Symphony No.00\Student Symphony. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Vivaldi: Sacred Music.

Beatus vir, RV597/Nulla in Mundo Pax Sincera in E major RV630/ Lauda Jerusalem RV609 : Lauda Jerusalem etc.

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Instrumental Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jeff W said:


> Haven't posted consistently in a long, long time. Bruckner's Symphony No.00\Student Symphony. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


Welcome back, Jeff. Have you been time-travelling?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Qual Donna*


----------



## Jeff W

elgars ghost said:


> Welcome back, Jeff. Have you been time-travelling?


An occasional adventure or two has been known to occur in my TARDIS when the dematerialisation circuit is functioning.


----------



## Joe B

only image I could find online
edit: all of the singing is great, the basses extraordinary


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo, organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela, guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Bruckner's Study Symphony ably conducted by Simone Young. Not especially Brucknerian but an enjoyable listen.


----------



## ribonucleic

Joe B said:


>


It's a good thing Mr. Pärt is a devout Christian because that cover is very hard to forgive.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

A little spell of listening to what may be considered mainstream composers' symphonies continues with the following:

Mozart, Symphonies 38 'Prague' & 39 - Vienna PO, Levine.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: *Symphony No. 38 Kv504 'Prague'
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Karl Böhm, cond. 1966

*From BluRay disc in:








*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ben Moore's musical setting of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale", performed by Brett Polegato (baritone) and Brian Zeger (piano):


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.37 in C Major, Op.50, No.2

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## Malx

Rmathuln said:


> *Mozart: *Symphony No. 38 Kv504 'Paris'
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Karl Böhm, cond. 1966
> 
> *From BluRay disc in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the Symphony 38 is the Prague maybe Bohm took a wrong turn and ended up in Paris!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Weber: *Der Freischutz
Staatskapelle Dresden
Carlos Kleiber, cond. 1972

*From BluRay disc in:








*


----------



## Rmathuln

Malx said:


> I think the Symphony 38 is the Prague maybe Bohm took a wrong turn and ended up in Paris!


My goof.
Oops!


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I think the Symphony 38 is the Prague maybe Bohm took a wrong turn and ended up in Paris!


Quite a wrong turn - Prague was behind the Iron Curtain in 1966! Maybe he was a mole. Quite suspicious, I'd say.


----------



## Joe B

10 minutes until lunch is ready. Just enough time for Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard del la nuit*

I haven't paid much attention to Gaspard, but I have all these recordings of the piece, so I'm immersing myself in it and hoping something sticks.


----------



## Flavius

Stenhammar: Serenade op.31, including 'Reverenza. Gothenberg Symfoniker/ Jarvi (BIS)


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat, Op.25

Wolf-Dieter Hauschild leading the Rundfunkorchester Hannover der NDR -- Dieter Klocker and Waldemar Wandel, clarinets


----------



## Rambler

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian - The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv.








Disc 2 from this set of cantatas from lesser known 'Bach's'. Excellent sonorous and agile singing from the bass.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

81, 82, 83
Still the gold standard to me.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Youtube Music:










Saturday Symphony!
*Mahler No. 2*
_Bernstein, New York Philharmonic_


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel: Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi















I know - it's not advent yet.

This is a pleasing selection of choral music - a mix of older and more recent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, 2nd book*

Krystian Zimerman on piano.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rossini: *Stabat Mater
Orchestra dell'Accademia Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano, cond. 2010










*CD #45 FROM








*


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Duo in A Major, Op.23, No.3

Vilmos Szabadi and Bela Banfalvi, violins


----------



## Joe B

Bruckner's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream plays Bach* on RCA







Very enjoyable. As well as the Lute Suites Nos. 1 & 2 there are a coupe of sonatas, where Bream is joined by George Malcolm on harpsichord.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> only image I could find online
> edit: all of the singing is great, the basses extraordinary


Well done Joe! Very nice rarity!


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Violin Concerto in A Major, WoO 12

Christian Frohlich conducting the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin


----------



## Dimace

Rmathuln said:


> Rossini:Stabat Mater
> Orchestra dell'Accademia Santa Cecilia
> Antonio Pappano, cond. 2010


*This is a very nice recording, with super sound. *

Only for the record and one suggestion from me. It combines Rossini and Gounod so you can compare the styles, similarities and differences of 2 works they have many in common.









(the photo is the back cover of the cd. I made it with purpose, because the front cover gives no infos for the works.)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Sid James

*Elgar & Walton:* Cello Concertos
*Britten:* Four Sea Interludes
Li-Wei Qin, cello/London PO/Zhang Yi
(ABC Classics)

*American Impressions* (compilation)
*Griffes:* Roman Sketches (The White Peacock; The Fountain of the Aqua Paola)
- Roger Shields, piano
*Macdowell:* 
Piano Concerto in D minor
- Eugene List, piano/Westphalia SO/Siegfried Landau
Woodland Sketches
- Martin Souter, piano
(CCL)

*The Best of Sibelius* (compilation)
Finlandia
Karelia Suite
Valse Triste
- Philharmonia Orch. & Boston SO/Vladimir Ashkenazy
Four Legends
- Suisse Romande Orch./Horst Stein
(Eloquence)


----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOURS, TROUVÈRES, MINSTRELS
_12th - 14th c._
Studio der Frühen Musik
*Thomas Binkley* - director
_
Das Alte Werk_


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful playing!


----------



## Joe B

William Grant Still's "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene":


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
CÆCILLA VIRGO ET MARTYR
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*
Gents Madrigaalkoor
Cantabile-Gent
Musica Polyphonica
Louis Devos - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Rogerx

Vestard Shimkus (piano) performing; Beethoven.
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier/ Shimkus: EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven.


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1









Arensky no 1 and Tchaikovsky Piano Trios









Kallinnikov Symphonies nos 1&2. I've never heard these symphonies before. This was on my Spotify listen to next list for a long time. I finally got around to listening this morning. Very impressed with this music. Thumbs up









Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. A photo of my autographed cd. (Signed by Hilary Hahn not Tchaikovsky)









Tchaikovsky Symphony no 6, probably my favourite of his symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello) performing; Schubert: Trout Quintet.


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich, Piano Concerto No 1, Hamelin, Litton










Really a wonderful work which I am sure I have heard before, although I did not remember how beautifully put together it is. None of the overbearing pathos of the most bombastic of his symphonies, this is an elegant, neoclassical work which is nevertheless intensely expressive and witty.

Recorded performance is first rate.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Verdi: Requiem

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo), Luigi Ottolini (tenor), Ivo Vinco (bass)

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Verdi: Requiem
> 
> Joan Sutherland (soprano), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo), Luigi Ottolini (tenor), Ivo Vinco (bass)
> 
> Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra.


This is a historical MYTO recording from 1960 under a jacket, which esthetically is very nice and looks quite modern for those days. Its follower, in Guilini's Testament Series, is the same recording from Edinburgh. I say yes to this one, because of Joan.


----------



## sonance

Yesterday I continued listening to "Forbidden Music in World War II" (see page 912). This time it was music by Lex van Delden: 
- Concerto for two string orchestras
- Piccolo Concerto
- Musica Sinfonica
- Symphony no. 3
- Sonata for violin and piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Eugen Jochum resp. Bernard Haitink resp. George Szell; Isabelle Van Keulen, violin; Ronald Brautigam, piano (et'cetera)

I was astonished that only works from after the war were included (1955 to 1967) and therefore tried to get some more information, as the booklet didn't help. Wikipedia says that most of his early and war-time compositions were destroyed by the bombing of Nijmegen in 1944. So I think that the inclusion of his later work is giving honour to a Jewish composer who had to hide and who had been active in the resistance and later became a very committed and important Dutch composer (see: http://www.forbiddenmusicregained.org/search/composers - lex van delden. This website is very informative and presents many more composers who were persecuted during World War II).

I already did own Van Delden's string quartets, performed by the Utrecht String Quartet (mdg), to which I'm listening now.


----------



## Malx

An early start this morning:

Beethoven, Symphonies 1 & 2 - ORR, Gardiner

Beethoven, Symphonies 3 & 4 - BPO, Abbado (the live Rome recordings).


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach's organ works parts three and four, yesterday evening and this morning.

_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (pos. 1723):
_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Prelude and Fugue_ G BWV541 (pos. 1712 - rev. c.1724-25): 
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (c.1727-31): 
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (poss. 1712-17):
_Prelude and Fugue_ C-minor BWV546 (poss. 1723-29):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (poss. 1725):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (c.1727-31):
_Sechs Choräle von verschiedener Art_ [_Schübler-Chorales_] BWV645-650 (1748-49, based on earlier church cantatas):










*Clavier-Übung III*

_Praeludium_ BWV552/1
_(21) Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-689
_(4) Duets_ BWV802-805 
_Fuga_ BWV552/2

(virtually all composed between 1735 and 1739):


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Gaspard del la nuit*
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to Gaspard, but I have all these recordings of the piece, so I'm immersing myself in it and hoping something sticks.
> 
> View attachment 109758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109759


You should try Argerich. She's stunning in Gaspard...


----------



## sonance

Jan van Gilse (CD 3 from: Forbidden Music in World War II)
- Concerto Overture
- Nonet
- String Quartet (unfinished)
- Trio
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra/Jac van Steen; Viotta Ensemble, Ebony Quartet (et’cetera)


----------



## Rogerx

Silvano Frontalini conducting; Sammartini: Concerto Grossi & Concerti per Archi

Kaunas Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Well, this is the best post you have ever made! I can see nothing. I assume you posted a top secret CD! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Sometimes languid, sometimes lively - always lovely.​


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Trio Ravensburg performing; Marschner: Piano Trios 2 & 5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Interesting to hear these two composers side by side because of the sheer contrast. Messiaen often aimed for the stars in almost psychedelic ecstasy whereas Orff remained earthbound with his penchant for sparse, percussion-based primitivism. I would have liked a libretto with the Orff work especially as it contains three languages (Ancient Greek, Latin and German) but the synopsis is adequate enough.

_O sacrum convivium!_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: anon] (1937):
_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for women's choir, piano, ondes martenot and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen](1943-44):
_Cinq rechants_ for twelve unaccompanied voices [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):



_De temporum fine comoedia (A Drama of the End of Time)_ - opera/oratorio/mystery play [Text: Carl Orff] (orig. 1969-71 - rev. 1979):


----------



## Andolink

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi* (1710-36)


----------



## eljr

Clouded Yellow
Michael Gordon


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs* , Brentano Lieder** & Orchestral Lieder.

Lucia Popp (soprano)*, Edita Gruberova (soprano)**, Karita Mattila (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable, music from Sweden*

*Karl-Birger Blomdahl
Suite from "Sisyphos"

Hilding Rosenberg
Voyage to America

Franz Berwald 
Sinfonie capricieuse*









*Antal Dorati
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Enthusiast

My 2nd favourite (after Beecham's) recording of The Seasons. It seems the German language versions are not quite doing it for me - despite knowing and quite liking Bohm's, Jacobs' and Gardiner's accounts.









I followed it with a second listen to the classic Beecham Messiah. I had always thought it was a rather over-the-top version but actually it is well proportioned and delightful. Perhaps I was thinking of Beecham's later recording?









I know it should have been a requiem - perhaps the War Requiem - today but ... . Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx

George Malcolm conducting; Giuliani & Vivaldi: Guitar Concertos

Eduardo Fernandez (guitar), Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

CD 2

1	
Koyaanisqatsi
Philip Glass
Lavinia Meijer
4:15	
Suite for Harp	
2	
Movement I
Bryce Dessner
Lavinia Meijer
3:58	
3	
Movement II
Bryce Dessner
Lavinia Meijer
1:28	
4	
Movement III
Bryce Dessner
Lavinia Meijer
6:11	
5	
Quiet Music
Nico Muhly
Lavinia Meijer
3:59	
6	
A Hudson Cycle
Nico Muhly
Lavinia Meijer
2:59	
7	
Erla's Waltz
Ólafur Arnalds
Lavinia Meijer
1:58	
8	
Tomorrow's Song
Ólafur Arnalds
Lavinia Meijer
3:10	
9	
Ambre
Nils Frahm
Lavinia Meijer
3:54	
10	
In the Sky and on the Ground
Nils Frahm
Lavinia Meijer
2:14	
11	
Night Loops for Harp & Electronics
Ellis Ludwig-Leone
Lavinia Meijer
8:51	
12	
Lift Off - An Arrangement of Koyaanisqatsi
Philip Glass


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "l'Angiolina" (Fey/Hannsler)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #6 in C (McCabe/London)
Beethoven - Quintet for Piano and Winds, Op. 16 (Lupu/London)*


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Salve Regina, RV 616_
Gérard Lesne, alto
Il Seminario Musicale


----------



## eljr

Swan Lake (Le Lac des cygnes) Op. 20 Suite for Piano Duo	
15	
Scène
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
3:02	
16	
Danses des cygnes
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
1:28	
17	
Scène
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
5:03	
18	
Danse russe
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
4:18	
19	
Danse espagnole
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
2:40	
20	
Danse napolitaine
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Mari Kodama / Momo Kodama
2:05


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Op.10 and 13. I like this set very much--not sure why it received some luke-warm reviews. (Others highly praised it, so I guess they balance each other!)


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy; Piano Sonata in A major, D. 664

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky Petrushka Baltimore Zinman 
I love the interplay between the brass and the plucked strings in passage 4 The Shrovetide Fair (Evening)


----------



## Alfacharger

On the eleventh hour, the eleventh day, the eleventh month.


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Cello Concerto









Britten War Requiem 









Vaughan Williams Symphony no 3









Butterworth Six Songs from a Shropshire Lad, Bredon Hill, A Shropshire Lad Rhapsody, Two English Idylls, On the Banks of Green Willow









Ivor Gurney A Gloucestershire Rhapsody, Frank Bridge Oration Concerto Elegiaco for cello and orchestra, Ivor Gurney War Elegy









My Great Grandfather (My father's father's father) died in the Somme. We have his medals and letters he sent to his children. My grandmother (mother's mother) used to live next door to a WWI veteran who had been gassed. I remember meeting him, I was a child and he was in his late 70s, this was in the early 70s.

There are no veterans of the Great War left, in the near future there won't be anyone who remembers a veteran of the Great War. Lest we forget.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found an album with Paul Lewis playing Haydn sonatas. Always great to hear some Haydn


----------



## bejart




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Britten - a lifelong pacifist - provided the Sinfonia da Requiem in response to a commission from an increasing warlike Japan in 1940, when he was 26. They were not happy with it.


----------



## jegreenwood

Britten's recording of the War Requiem.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Arias for Guadagni* Iestyn Davies (countertenor) with Arcangelo onducted by Jonathan Cohen on hyperion















A selection of arias associated with the castrato Gaetano Guadagni 1728 - 1792). He had a particular association with Handel, who helped mould his voice.

This is an excellent CD, a Gramophone Award winner in 2012.


----------



## Josquin13

After years of searching, I finally found a not too astronomically priced 'used' copy of a long out of print box set: "L'oeuvre du XX siècle" (Vol. 1--"Paris") of conductor Ernest Bour's early 1990s Astree label recordings: which is comprised of orchestral works by Stravinsky, Ravel, Debussy, and Roussel (recently, they've also become available as downloads--see link below). (Vol. 2, which I don't own, is comprised of works by Schoenberg & Berg). Suffice it to say, I'm extremely impressed, but then I'd already heard a number of these recordings on You Tube. The music making is on a level that I don't often encounter. Which reaffirms my belief that Bour was one of the 20th century's great conductors, and that the orchestra he built in Baden Baden is first rate--better than you might expect (called the Sinfonieorchester Des Sudwestfunks - Baden Baden; which in recent years has become aligned with the city of Freiburg, too).

As good indicator, the set contains one of the most engaging performances Debussy's Jeux in the catalogue, IMO (& I've heard most of the better reviewed Jeux recordings over the past several decades, being a Debussy nut): a score that I've found many conductors trip over, or at least rarely pull off in a first rate performance. Bour's recordings of Roussel's 3rd & 4th symphonies, and Suite in F are equally remarkable. The whole set is a treasure, and highly recommended, if the repertory is of interest.











https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4I6WCP/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
https://www.amazon.com/Music-20th-C...8&qid=1541965990&sr=1-48&keywords=ernest+bour
https://www.amazon.com/Roussel-Suit...8&qid=1541965801&sr=1-30&keywords=ernest+bour

Bour gets my vote for being one of the most underrated conductors of the 20th century--especially in the early 20th century French or Parisian repertory, where he excels. I'd rate him alongside the best I've heard--Rosenthal, Cluytens, Martinon, Boulez, Dutoit, Fournet, Inghelbrecht, Ansermet, Abbado, Munch, Baudo, Stokowski, and Monteux.

Next up, I plan to listen to his Stravinsky...

https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-S...d=1541966440&sr=1-1&keywords=ernest+bour+jeux

P.S. Btw, more of Bour's excellent Ravel has recently become available via a reissued bargain Hanssler CD: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8441004--ravel-orchestral-works. It includes 1st rate versions of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin & the "Shéhérazade" song cycle (with a young Arleen Auger, in especially beautiful, pure voice):





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP15TL5/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics








Disc 4 from this 5 CD set. Mainly Handel and Bach with some Dowland, Campion, Purcell, Boyce, Monro and Arne as well.

ne of my favourite singers - an inexpensive set this.


----------



## Vronsky

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies No. 39 & 40 & Exsultate, jubilate
George Szell, Clevenalnd Orchestra & Judith Raskin


----------



## D Smith

Vaughn Williams: Symphony No. 3. Haitink. In remembrance.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphonies Nos 5 & 7 - Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezula, Gustavo Dudamel.

First impressions - this is a young conductor with a young orchestra flying through two warhorses and not really creating a coherent whole. The seventh is a little more successful than the fifth but both suffer from some over swift speeds at times. 
The exuberance of youth? - probably!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Bassoon Concertos- Vivaldi - Weber- Jolivet* Rodion Tolmachev (bassoon) with the Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra conducted by Ivan Stolbov















Bassoon Concertos from the 18th, 19th and 20th centuries. Entertaining music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Yves, Nat, Beethoven Piano Sonatas*


----------



## ribonucleic

Schubert - Three Songs for Orchestra and Soprano (Renee Fleming - Claudio Abbado)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Bernstein Century; Leonard Bernstein
Isaac Stern, New York Philharmonic 
Barber; Adagio For Strings - Violin Concerto
Schuman; In Praise Of Shahn - To Thee Old Cause
Sony Classical ‎- SMK 63088, CD, Europe, 1997.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Jochum/Berlin. Inspired by the Brahms thread I returned to this set and its every bit as good as I remember. The performance it full of spirit and a deep understanding. The dated sound is quite listenable. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Works for Piano & Violin
Julian Milford & Lydia Mordkovitch


----------



## xankl

I was about to listen to some Bavouzet Debussy but Chandos seem to have pulled their catalogue from the streaming service I use, Google Play Music, so I guess it's Paul Jacobs for Book one of the Etudes instead.


----------



## Joe B

xankl said:


> I was about to listen to some Bavouzet Debussy but Chandos seem to have *pulled their catalogue* from the streaming service I use, Google Play Music, so I guess it's Paul Jacobs for Book one of the Etudes instead.


Another reason for physical media or FLAC files.


----------



## Dan Ante

Couldn't resist sharing this great performance


----------



## opus55

I bought the Cliburn box set this morning. I hope to play a few more discs before going to bed.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen performing; Mozart: 
Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor) performing; The Romantic Piano Concerto 41 - Kalkbrenner 1 & 4
Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)/Miró Quartet performing ;Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet.


----------



## Biwa

Friedrich Wilhelm Markull

Organ works, vol.1

Andrzej Szadejko (Buchholz organ of St. Nikolai, Stralsund)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - keyboard works part one. GG on piano and backing vocals. This box set covers most bases but for some reason the _Inventions and Sinfonias_ aren't included and I still don't know why Gould didn't record the _Art of Fugue_ in its entirety. Any ideas?

_English Suites_ nos.1-6 BWV806-811 (poss. c.1715):
_Partitas nos.1-6_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV825-830 (c.1725-30):


----------



## Rogerx

Kazuki Yamada conducting; Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin.


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Three Greek Ballets - Apollo, Agon & Orpheus
Robert Craft, London Symphony Orchestra & Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## ribonucleic

Joe B said:


> Another reason for physical media or FLAC files.


It took me a long time but I finally decided to stop wasting disk space on lossless.

Maybe if I had $1,000 headphones, a young set of ears, and a habit of critical listening, I might be able to occasionally hear the difference between FLAC and VBR Quality Level 0. (And maybe if I won the lottery, I could hire Angela Hewitt to bring her Fazioli to my house and play Debussy in my living room.) But the reality is that, having none of those things, I can not hear the difference. You could replace my FLAC files with V0 (or vice versa) in the middle of an album - hell, in the middle of a track - and I wouldn't know.


----------



## Vasks

_The heart of Heitor_

*Villa-Lobos - Overture: Dawn in a Tropical Forest (Duarte/Marco Polo)
Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes for Guitar (Ramirez/Denon)
Villa-Lobos - Uirapuru (Carvalho/Delos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Franck: Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Simon Preston (organ)

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

More Beethoven:

Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Bohm.

Symphony No 9 - Gwyneth Jones (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Vienna PO & chorus, Leonard Bernstein.
(This is possibly my first listen to a complete Beethoven 9 for a couple of years.)


----------



## Sonata

Tchaikovsky 4-6 symphonies
Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Ferrari conducting; Sammartini - Sacred Cantatas for Soloists, Orchestra and Basso Continuo

Silvia Mapelli (soprano), Miroslava Yordanova (mezzo-soprano), Giorgio Tiboni (tenor), Symphonica Ensemble, Massimo Tannoia (violoncello obbligato) & Filippo Ravizza (harpsichord).


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> Britten - a lifelong pacifist - provided the Sinfonia da Requiem in response to a commission from an increasing warlike Japan in 1940, when he was 26. They were not happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 109779


Great CD! I mainly listen to Britten's operas, but the albums with Slava including the Cello Suites are favorites.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three different accounts of Britten's _The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_:

























It took me a while to find my copy of the Pears/Britten account - I had forgotten that I have it as a filler to Billy Budd.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Die Zauberflote/The Magic Flute, K620 *
Sir Roger Norrington, London Classical Players, recommended by Enthusiast

This set is uniformly impressive, and it is my new favorite for this opera. I heartily recommend it to any Mozart or opera fan!


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy

This was 100% to my liking.


----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOURS, TROUVÈRES, MINSTRELS
_12th - 14th c._
Studio der Frühen Musik
*Thomas Binkley* - director
_
Das Alte Werk_
2-CD set


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite Symphonie Fantastique recordings:

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> One of my favourite Symphonie Fantastique recordings:
> 
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.
> 
> View attachment 109809


Yeah, this and Ticciati are superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Glenn Gould plays Bach part two tonight.

_Toccatas_ nos.1-7 BWV910-916 (c.1707-1714):
_French Suites_ nos.1-6 BWV812-817 (c.1722-25):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## joen_cph

*Murail* - _Piano Music_ / Nonken /metier 2CD

Am really enjoying exploring these rather meditative works further. Btw, very interesting liner notes.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Aug05/Murail_MSVCD92097.htm









*Tansman*: _Symphony no.4 + Bric a Brac Ballet _/ Yinon /koch CD

Worth exploring. The ballet lasts 35 minutes and is from the 30s, using several styles, including jazz.
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-6177/









*Mozart -* _Great Mass K427 & Symphony 40_ / Robertson & Noseda / BBC CD

Very enjoyable performances, the 40th with Noseda being surprisingly interesting & idiomatic.









*Mozart *- _Coronation Mass & Vespers_ / Jochum / EMI CD

I like the grandeur in these performances.


----------



## Vronsky

Bohuslav Martinů: 
Symphony No. 4
Le Départ (Symphonic Interlude for Les Trois souhaits ou les vicissitudes de la vie)
Estampes for Orchestra
National Orchestra of Belgium & Walter Weller


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Joe B

ribonucleic said:


> It took me a long time but I finally decided to stop wasting disk space on lossless.
> 
> Maybe if I had $1,000 headphones, a young set of ears, and a habit of critical listening, I might be able to occasionally hear the difference between FLAC and VBR Quality Level 0. (And maybe if I won the lottery, I could hire Angela Hewitt to bring her Fazioli to my house and play Debussy in my living room.) But the reality is that, having none of those things, I can not hear the difference. You could replace my FLAC files with V0 (or vice versa) in the middle of an album - hell, in the middle of a track - and I wouldn't know.


My point was that music can be pulled from a streaming service and then you don't have it available to listen to.
As to your point, I understand your point completely, and agree it's probably best for you.
In my case, I do happen to have $1,000 headphones, good equipment and cables, and my ears are still in very good shape. I can hear the difference between file types, so I choose to maximize my listening pleasure.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

CD 8 from Schuricht box set

*Robert Schumann 
Overture, Scherzo and Finale, op.52
Symphony no. 2 in C major, op.61
Symphony no. 3 in E flat major, op. 97*









*Carl Schuricht 
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra*


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Yeah, this and Ticciati are superb.


Don't know the Ticciati - must investigate cheers Merl.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Lieder und Gesange aus der Jugendzeit, Ruckert-Lieder. Fischer-Dieskau, Engel (bbc)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Some Goode.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Some Goode.


I've been listening to some of this on YouTube. The piano sound was beautifully captured. Dark and rich but with a pleasing top end as well. And Goode plays with some inspiration which is a good thing!


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder aus 'Des Knaben Wunderhorn'. Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (EMI)

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied. Janowitz, Draksler, Patzak, Grosses Wiener Rundfunkorchester/ Kurt Richter (Archipel)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

At home all morning and into the afternoon.

Bruch and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti. Flawless performance. 









Wagner disk 3 Die Feen Overture, Das Liebesverbot Overture, Rienzi Overture, Parsifal Good Friday Music, Siegfried Idyll. The Philharmonia conductor Francesco d'Avalos









String Quartet no 1, Verklärte Nacht for Sextet, Four Canons. Intense performance 









Mahler Symphony no 9. Does it get any better than this? 









Hindemith Kammermusik 1 for 12 instruments, Kleine Kammermusik for 5 brass instruments, Kammermusik 2 for piano and orchestra, Kammermusik 3 for Cello and orchestra. (Disk one) Really enjoyed this. A recent purchase, well worth it.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> At home all morning and into the afternoon.


Back to school in the morning? I'm really not looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Joe B

And now for something completely different:


----------



## opus55




----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 (Takács Quartet)












> My benchmark of the complete quartets has been the series from the Takács on Decca. The 7 discs were recorded in 2001-04 at St. George's Church, Bristol and released on three separate volumes: early quartets 470 848-2, middle quartets 470 847-2 and late quartets 470 849-2. With the advantage of splendid sound quality the assured Takács play with impressive momentum, vitality and intensity. Their dynamics are broad yet their liberal use of vibrato never feels excessive. Perfectly matched, these are coherent performances without any hint of ostentation. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Sid James

Enthusiast said:


> Britten - a lifelong pacifist - provided the Sinfonia da Requiem in response to a commission from an increasing warlike Japan in 1940, when he was 26. They were not happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 109779


The Japanese still paid for it, and Britten purchased a car with the proceeds. I think it was eventually premiered in the USA. In a similar way, Bartok continued to perform in Germany after voicing strong concerns about the rise of fascism. It was economic reality that the two biggest consumers of classical music where Germany and Japan. I'll leave any moral discussions about this to other threads.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the later sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director) performing; Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4 etc.

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## ribonucleic

Morten Lauridsen - Lux Aeterna












> Lux aeterna was greeted by The Times after its London premiere thus: 'a classic of new American choral writing … in this light-filled continuum of sacred texts, old world structures and new world spirit intertwine in a cunningly written score, at once sensuous and spare'. Were a comparison to be sought, it would perhaps with with Fauré's Requiem, but this new work surely stands as unique. - Hyperion Records


----------



## Dan Ante

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 (Takács Quartet)


Saw this quartet in Hamilton NZ a few years ago, a brilliant concert.


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout', etc.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs* , Brentano Lieder** & Orchestral Lieder.
> 
> Lucia Popp (soprano)*, Edita Gruberova (soprano)**, Karita Mattila (soprano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra.





Alfacharger said:


> On the eleventh hour, the eleventh day, the eleventh month.





Enthusiast said:


> Britten - a lifelong pacifist - provided the Sinfonia da Requiem in response to a commission from an increasing warlike Japan in 1940, when he was 26. They were not happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 109779





D Smith said:


> Vaughn Williams: Symphony No. 3. Haitink. In remembrance.





Joe B said:


>


This is my first set of some works of you I found musically very interesting and promising as an overall value. (other presentations of fellow users maybe have more value and are musically better, but I can write nothing for them because of my ignorance.)

One comment for the last one of Howard: Apart from the 3d, which is A DIAMOND, *the Elegy in Memory of Serge, is A MASTERPIECE beyond words!!!* If you are an US fan of the American music and you don't have this, you must put your hands on it tomorrow and I'm sure this composition will be among of your very favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Edith Mathis (soprano) & Norma Procter (contralto)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

The last time I posted here I was expressing my delight with Hamelin's recording of the Shostakovich first piano concerto.

I have to report that this one is approximately one million times better! Argerich!










I usually expects Argerich to be a pure force of nature, but what really stands out in this recording is how she shapes the solo piano passages that frame the first movement. Just incredibly seductive in how the two lines of counterpoint tease each other. Every moment of this music is performed at the highest level of affection and commitment. Brilliant.

I see that I also have a second recording of the work by Argerich (a Lugano performance on EMI). And I had to consult arkiv music's search engine to realize that I have a recording by Shostakovich himself with Cluytens and the ORTF. I can't image even the composer can better Argerich.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sid James said:


> The Japanese still paid for it, and Britten purchased a car with the proceeds. I think it was eventually premiered in the USA. In a similar way, Bartok continued to perform in Germany after voicing strong concerns about the rise of fascism. It was economic reality that the two biggest consumers of classical music where Germany and Japan. I'll leave any moral discussions about this to other threads.


A country is not a government. I live in a country run by a government I profoundly loathe and despise. I would take their money so long as it didn't involve supporting their agendas or longevity. Taking a commission and accepting the money is not expressing agreement with the commissioning body. What matters is retaining artistic integrity. In both your cases the composers retained their artistic (and political) integrity - even speaking out (Bartok in words; Britten in music).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Glenn Gould plays Bach part three this morning, plus a disc by János Sebestyén playing two of the sets not included in this particular Gould box.

_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (1735):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (poss. c.1704):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (poss. 1710):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (???? ***):
_Fugue_ in A BWV950 (1710):
_Fugue_ [_on a theme by Tomaso Albinoni_] in B-minor BWV951 (1712):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV901a (poss. 1723):
_(6) Kleine Präluden_ BWV933-938 (1717):
_(9) Kleine Präluden_ BWV924-932 (1720):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in D-minor BWV899 (poss. c.1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (poss. c.1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (poss. c.1730):
_Prelude_ in G [alt.] BWV902/1a (poss. c.1730):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (poss. c.1723):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (poss. c.1712):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_on the name of B-A-C-H_] in B-flat BWV898 (???? ***):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1735):

(*** possibly by Johann Bernhard Bach)
(*** possibly by Johann Christian Kittel)



_Inventions_ nos.1-15 BWV772-786 (c.1720-23):
_Sinfonias_ nos.1-15 BWV787-801 (c.1720-23):

plus eight pieces from the _Anna Magdalena Notebook II_ (by 1725 - some pieces by other composers):


----------



## Dimace

I consider Tschaikowkys 5th a symphony of paramount importance in music history because of its unique melodic and rhythmic structure. Like a composition, maybe, more complex than the 6th and certainly a work of such needed detail for a successful interpretation that reminds me more the late Bruckner than the big Russian. Celibitache, proves with this recording that the 5th has no limits to its interpretation and drives it to new heights, the way only the Rumanian knows how to do. A 5 out of 5 because of everything happens to this recording!









_*I have written for the EMI issue and no for the Warner Bros reissue. I'm quite sure that are the same, but not certain. _


----------



## Rogerx

Marek Štilec conducting; Beck: Symphonies Op 4 . No. 1-2-3/ Op. 3, No. 6

Komorní filharmonie Pardubice.


----------



## adrien

Currently listening to Canteloube's Poeme for Violin and Orchestra. Never knew he wrote one.

Philippe Graffin vln, Ulster Orchestra, Thierry Fischer cond on Hyperion 2002


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Duo Egris & Pertis performing; Pleyel & Contemporaries
Music for piano duo, played on the Pleyel Double Grand Piano.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of cello concertos - after centuries of relative neglect the 20th century gave us a great many very fine concertos for the instrument. A lot of the credit must go to Rostropovich.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Zhang Yi conducting; Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos & Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a
Li-Wei Qin (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Back to school in the morning? I'm really not looking forward to it myself.


If I were you I'd call in sick tomorrow. 

call it a "mail" virus.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> If I were you I'd call in sick tomorrow.
> 
> cal it a "mail delivery" virus.


Been there done that, :lol:


----------



## Vasks

*Shapiro - Nine-Minute Overture (Previn/New World)
Kurka - Serenade for Small Orchestra (Kalmar/Cedille)
Mennin - Symphony #6 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## Rogerx

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux performing; Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant.


----------



## Andolink

IMO, one of the greatest of the great masterpieces--

*Alban Berg*: _Lyric Suite for string quartet_ (1926)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Been there done that, :lol:


honestly, how do they expect someone to work when they get new, state of the art, equipment or a stack of new CD's?

Silly really. I would never again work for a place that did not give at least 2 days a month as personal days for "music appreciation."

Fortunately, my present employer has been very generous in this regard the last 20 years. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

With "trending" threads about Mahler 6 at the moment I thought I would listen to the work a few times. Starting with Boulez (scherzo before andante) - a performance I like. I avoided Boulez in Mahler for quite some time because of reviews saying he avoids "emotion" or that his Mahler is "totally devoid of emotion". That sounded awful but I got to wondering what it meant in terms of the music. I find it means the music is really well played and balanced, with plenty of excitement and beauty when called for.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## starthrower

I need to play these more. I also have the Alban Berg set. But I need a good old analog Hungarian set.


----------



## eljr

Piano Concerto No. 3	
4	
Movement I
Philip Glass
A Far Cry / Simone Dinnerstein
8:16	
5	
Movement II
Philip Glass
A Far Cry / Simone Dinnerstein
11:09	
6	
Movement III (for Arvo Pärt)
Philip Glass
A Far Cry / Simone Dinnerstein
13:58


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 17. Svetlanov. One of my favorite compositions of his. Recommended


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Glenn Gould's Bach tonight.

_Goldberg Variations_ [_Clavier-Übung IV_] BWV988 (by 1741):

_*Die Kunst der Fuge*_* BWV1080 (1748-49 inc.)*:

_Contrapuncti_ I-IX on organ
_Contrapuncti_ I, II, IV, IX, XI, XIII and XIV on piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 17. Svetlanov. One of my favorite compositions of his. Recommended


I agree! Look also his piano sonatas!



eljr said:


>


This is a very beautiful CD cover. State of the art I could say!


----------



## pmsummer

I AM THE ROSE OF SHARON
_Early American Vocal Music, Volume I
New England Anthems & Southern Folk Hymns_
*Andrew Law, Daniel Read, William Billings, Jerimiah Ingalls, Lucius Chapin, Elkanah Kelsey Dare, Justin Morgan, Anonymous*
The Western Wind

_WWR_


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for some Sibelius*

*Jean Sibelius
Kullervo, op. 7*









*Lilli Paasikivi
Raimo Laukka

Osmo Vänska
Lahti Symphony Orchestra *

I have a number of other recordings of Kullervo, but this is the one I always come back to.


----------



## xankl

Beginning my day with this...


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I need to play these more. I also have the Alban Berg set. But I need a good old analog Hungarian set.


Get the Vegh Quartet


----------



## Malx

The bargain S/H box of symphonies I recently purchased is proving to be a delightful reminder of a lot of works I played many times when first starting out listening to CM. 
Some I haven't revisited for years such as these two this evening:









Having now finished listening to this disc I have to say I'm not too impressed by Abbado's Mendelssohn - this is my first hearing but my initial impressions are that he makes the Scottish sound dull and whilst the Italian is livelier there is still a vital something missing.


----------



## eljr

cd 2

Symphony No. 11 in G minor "The Year 1905" Op. 103	
1	
1. The Palace Square. Adagio
Dmitry Shostakovich
Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
17:14	
2	
2. The Ninth of January. Allegro - Adagio - Allegro - Adagio
Dmitry Shostakovich
Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
18:46	
3	
3. Eternal Memory. Adagio
Dmitry Shostakovich
Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
12:27	
4	
4. The Tocsin. Allegro non troppo
Dmitry Shostakovich
Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
14:10


----------



## Itullian

1 and 2


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A GREAT CASTLE
*Medieval and Renaissance Sources*
The Broadside Band
Christ Church Cathedral Choir
The Henrician Consort
Matthew Spring
The Monks & Novices of St Frideswide
Magdala
The Elizabethan Consort
_
The Gift of Music_


----------



## Sid James

Enthusiast said:


> A country is not a government. I live in a country run by a government I profoundly loathe and despise. I would take their money so long as it didn't involve supporting their agendas or longevity. Taking a commission and accepting the money is not expressing agreement with the commissioning body. What matters is retaining artistic integrity. In both your cases the composers retained their artistic (and political) integrity - even speaking out (Bartok in words; Britten in music).


There's truth to what you say. I think they were basically being pragmatic.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to a Woodduck special edition: Rodrigo's _Concierto Pastoral_ for flute and orchestra. This is from a 4-CD collection of the concertos and orchestral music. So far it's all great!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

With reference to my previous post - maybe it's Mendelssohn I no longer have an affinity with, but other posters comments on Abbado's recordings of the Mendelssohn symphonies would be interesting.

Now listening to a Symphony that certainly grabs and holds my interest to a much higher degree:

Dutilleux, Symphony No 1 - BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Get the Vegh Quartet


Stereo or mono? I was listening to the 1954 recordings on YouTube which are very captivating. But if their stereo performance is good I'll get that.


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 3 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Must be nostalgia night - this is the first Opera set I purchased. 
I now have five other recordings of this "shoddy little shocker" of an opera most of which are more critically acclaimed but I still have a special affection for this recording - a definite case of first recording syndrome.

If anyone is interested it can be had very pennies s/h on zon at present, boxed set complete with libretto etc, shame!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Stereo or mono? I was listening to the 1954 recordings on YouTube which are very captivating. But if their stereo performance is good I'll get that.


The stereo is great too.
Get that.

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Str...F8&qid=1542149214&sr=1-8&keywords=bartok+vegh


----------



## Guest

I bought this mainly for the Turnage Piano Concerto (the world premiere performance), but the other two works are great, too! Excellent sound (24/96 FLAC).


----------



## Itullian

Granados - Goyescas


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Itullian

19 and 20


----------



## D Smith

Berlioz: Les nuits d'été Price/Reiner/Chicago. Price's voice is gorgeous in this.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.10 in E Flat, Op. 74

Budapest String Quartet: Joseph Roisman and Jac Gorodetzki, violins -- Boris Kroyt, viola -- Mischa Schneider, cello


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Just finished:










and am now half way through:


----------



## Itullian

Lortie, Lortie! Love this beautiful set.


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Lortie, Lortie! Love this beautiful set.


I have the set but haven't yet listened to it. In checking the booklet, the credits say

"Louis Lortie piano
with
Hélène Mercier piano"

I couldn't figure that out! But it finally became clear. Any guesses? Why would two pianists be needed for a Beethoven piano sonata cycle?


----------



## Joe B

Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" (binaural recording....listening with headphones):


----------



## Rogerx

Bastiaan Blomhert conducting; Krommer: Three Partitas and Six Marches

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Colin M

Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition Bernstein and New York

The Promenade that weaves in and out is heart achingly beautiful...


----------



## senza sordino

Moeran Cello Concerto 









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra and Triple Concerto. I really like this cd. The slow movement to the Triple Concerto is especially beautiful. (Violin, Viola and Cello)









Tippett String Quartet no 4. I need to listen more to become more familiar with these pieces. Very interesting music. Hasn't fully grabbed me yet.









Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings, Nocturne. I don't normally listen to song cycles, but this I really dig. 









Walton Five Bagatelles, Arnold Serenade for guitar and strings, Berkeley Guitar Concerto, Arnold Guitar Concerto. Terrific


----------



## Rogerx

Dieter Klocker (clarinet) and Members of the Vlach Quartet Prague performing; Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartets


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Sibelius Symphony #5, Bernstein and the NYPO. A good reading of this, one of my all-time favorite symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke

KenOC said:


> I have the set but haven't yet listened to it. In checking the booklet, the credits say
> 
> "Louis Lortie piano
> with
> Hélène Mercier piano"
> 
> I couldn't figure that out! But it finally became clear. Any guesses? Why would two pianists be needed for a Beethoven piano sonata cycle?


They included the Op. 6 sonata for piano four hands. I'm surprised that is not in more complete sonata sets, actually.

Malx, I haven't heard any Abbado Mendelssohn symphonies, but Jacck wrote very nice things about his second symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Nielsen's 2nd Symphony.

Berglund and the Royal Danish.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


This is a real beauty! Lenny is such a prolific composer and this symphony a must buy.



Malx said:


> Must be nostalgia night - this is the first Opera set I purchased.
> I now have five other recordings of this "shoddy little shocker" of an opera most of which are more critically acclaimed but I still have a special affection for this recording - a definite case of first recording syndrome.
> 
> If anyone is interested it can be had very pennies s/h on zon at present, boxed set complete with libretto etc, shame!
> 
> View attachment 109834


You just bought *the best Tosca *out there! This statement is not only my opinion. Well done!



Itullian said:


> Granados - Goyescas


Alicia... Where is one Alicia today? A FFFF excellent buy!


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Max conducting; Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Veronika Winter (soprano), Wiebke Lehmkuhl (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor) & Markus Flaig (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.

My first listen to this recording, idiosyncratic yes, enjoyable - a definite yes from me.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Peter Eötvös
Violin Concerto no. 2 "DoReMi"; Cello Concerto Grosso; Speaking Drums
Midori, violin; Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Martin Grubinger, percussion; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Peter Eötvös (alpha)










As much as I like the violin concerto and the cello concerto, I can't get accustomed to "Speaking Drums". It's not the percussion instruments but the solist has to create all kind of rhythmic sounds with his voice. I would have guessed a Japanese connection, yet the booklet informs about two Hungarian experimental poems and an Indian poem in the original language Sanskrit. There's an element of theater in this music which leaves the listener (or just me?) puzzled. Next time I listen to this CD I'll skip this work ...

now:
Pehr Henrik Nordgren: String Quartets nos. 10 and 11
Tempera Quartet (alba)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wrapping up my listening of J.S. Bach's keyboards work with this today.

_The Well-Tempered Clavier_ Book I BWV846-869 (By 1722):
_The Well-Tempered Clavier_ Book II BWV870-893 (c.1739-42):


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing: Rossini: Complete String Sonatas.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

Samuel Adler: String Quartets nos. 8 and 9; Piano Quintet
Esterhazy Quartet; Jerome Lowenthal, piano (albany)


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Mahler 6s - both with the Andante before the Scherzo.

















These two accounts are so different that it is not really like listening to the same piece twice! The Abbado is a very successful live performance but seems rather uncharacterised next to Barbirolli's classic that can seem rather slow but is packed full of character.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Richard Rosenberg conducting; Gottschalk - Complete Works for Orchestra

Michael Gurt (piano), Melissa Barrick (soprano), Anna Noggle (soprano), Darryl Taylor (tenor), Richard Ziebarth (bass-baritone) & John Contiguglia, Richard Contiguglia, Angela Draghicescu, Chin-Ming Lin, Joshua Pepper (pianos)

Hot Springs Festival Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sergio Balestracci conducting; Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo.

Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto,


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_Light music from the Romantic era_

*Suppe - Overture to "The Jolly Robbers" (Mehta/CBS)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Intermezzo from "A Thousand and One Nights" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Fucik - Slovenian March (Neumann/Orfeo)
Humperdinck - Suite from "Sleeping Beauty" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Lumbye - Final Galop from "Napoli" (Guth/Regis)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> I Musici performing: Rossini: Complete String Sonatas.


*These and his piano works are the true power of Rossini*, which was a great piano und violin player. His operas are good but, many of them, they have major conclusion problems because of his legendary laziness, which never allowed him to end properly very extended musical works like the operas. (Other composers also have this problem... They start up on the sky and finish much lower... But this is a personal opinion and maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Paul Lewis, Jiri Belohlavek, BBC Symphony Orchestra

1-3 and 5 are all excellent, and 4 is also pretty good. I would give Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland the edge if you wanted a complete set, but if you take the Fleisher 1-4 and Lewis' Emperor, you've got yourself a fantastic cycle.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 54, 57, 78, and 90. 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Guest

Returned to Beethoven, Op 59, No 3.










Coming to the realization that the middle quartets don't quit do it for me. This one has some interest. The second (slow) movement is wonderfully melodic. The finale is a "devil of a fugue" (to use Elgar's phrase) although it is not really a fugue. But the third movement menuetto is relatively charmless. The first movement is a rare Beethoven Allegro that doesn't really work for me. Recorded performance is first rate, I'd say.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sticking with J.S. Bach - choral works part one tonight.

All texts are from biblical sources except where stated.

*Funeral Cantatas*

_Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit (God's Time is the Very Best Time)_ BWV106 (poss. by 1708):
_Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl (Let, Princess, Let Still One More Glance)_ BWV198 [Text: Johann Christoph Gottsched] (1728):
_O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht (O Jesus Christ, Light of My Life)_ BWV118 [Text: Martin Behm] (c. 1736-37):



_Missa Brevis no.1_ in F BWV233 (poss. by 1739):
_Missa Brevis no.2_ in A BWV234 (poss. by 1739):
_Cantata no.130_ - _Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir (Lord God, We All Praise You)_ BWV130 [Text: Paul Eber] (1724):










*Motets*

_Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied (Sing unto the Lord a New Song)_ BWV225 (by 1727):
_Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf (The Spirit Gives Aid to Our Weakness)_ BWV226 (by 1729):
_Jesu, meine Freude (Jesus, My Joy)_ BWV227 (c.1723):
_Fürchte dich nicht (Do Not Fear)_ BWV228 (c.1726):
_Komm, Jesu, komm (Come, Jesus, Come)_ BWV229 [Text: Paul Thymich] (by c.1731):
_Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden (Praise the Lord, All Ye Heathen)_ BWV230 (????):


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> I have the set but haven't yet listened to it. In checking the booklet, the credits say
> 
> "Louis Lortie piano
> with
> Hélène Mercier piano"
> 
> I couldn't figure that out! But it finally became clear. Any guesses? Why would two pianists be needed for a Beethoven piano sonata cycle?


Helene Mercier is featured on the short D Major sonata, Op.6 for piano four hands.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> I have the set but haven't yet listened to it. In checking the booklet, the credits say
> 
> "Louis Lortie piano
> with
> Hélène Mercier piano"
> 
> I couldn't figure that out! But it finally became clear. Any guesses? Why would two pianists be needed for a Beethoven piano sonata cycle?


It seemed a little strange to me too. Until I noticed the opus 6 for 4 hands


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Malx

More Schumann from Vienna courtesy of Mr Bernstein - Symphony No 2.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 10 Leipzig Chorales, German Organ Mass


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, Boston So, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## kirsten

Khachaturian - Gayane Suites


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mahler 6 - Pappano's live version. I think I remember Malx being a little unimpressed by this? Perhaps hearing it next to the devastating and intensely characterised Barbirolli put it in the shade? And I think there is a sort of voltage drop in the first movement ... but for me this is a powerful reading that brings new insights to the work that I don't hear elsewhere. Unlike the other M6s that I listened to today this one places the Andante third.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no. 16 inE flat major, K.428
String Quartet no. 17 in B flat major, K. 458("The Hunt")*









*Budapest String Quartet 
Joseph Roisman
Jac Gorodetzky
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider *

Columbia ML 4727


----------



## joen_cph

*Thomas Tallis *- _Vocal works_ - Parrott /virgin 2CD

A bit more varied performances than sometimes heard elsewhere in these pieces.

I mostly had some Willcocks LPs of this & needed a CD version as well. Quite beautiful, serene choral music.


----------



## eljr

String Quartet No. 5	
1	
I. -
Philip Glass
Cian O'Duill / Carducci String Quartet / Gemma Rosefield
1:16	
2	
II. -
Philip Glass
Cian O'Duill / Carducci String Quartet / Gemma Rosefield
2:50	
3	
III. -
Philip Glass
Cian O'Duill / Carducci String Quartet / Gemma Rosefield
6:03	
4	
IV. -
Philip Glass
Cian O'Duill / Carducci String Quartet / Gemma Rosefield
4:40	
5	
V. -
Philip Glass
Cian O'Duill / Carducci String Quartet / Gemma Rosefield
7:40


----------



## Manxfeeder

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, Scherazade, Rhapsodie espagnole, Menuet Antique, La Valse*

When I first heard this recording several years ago, I didn't like it, and it's been on my shelf since then. I've dusted it off, and personally, I don't know what I was thinking. This may not be suffused with atmosphere, but Martinon performs these pieces with clarity. I can hear every instrument as it is featured or layered in the background. It's notable that Martinon played in orchestras where Ravel was conducting and even was conversant with him, so maybe there is a certain degree of authenticity here.

FYI, this is now boxed together with his outstanding Debussy cycle.

View attachment 109852


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> Duplicate post. Sorry.


duplicate like, sorry


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rhapsodie Espagnole*

Martinon at the helm of the Chicago Symphony with state of the art recording engineering.







7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It arrived today! Cello & guitar in perfect union


----------



## Malx

Hindemith, Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Vronsky

Bohuslav Martinů: Cello Sonatas - Sonatas for Cello and Piano No. 1, 2 & 3
Steven Isserlis & Peter Evans


----------



## starthrower

I've always been a sucker for VoxBox bargain CDs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> I've always been a sucker for VoxBox bargain CDs.


I'm listening to Ravel's *Piano Concerto in G* and the *Pavane*. This may be a bargain CD, but it's not bargain-basement playing. Far from it.


----------



## KenOC

Joseph Martin Kraus, Flute Quintet in D. A first-class work. Kraus was an almost exact contemporary of Mozart, dying a year after him. He wrote at least one symphony for Haydn, which earned that master's praise years later: "The symphony he wrote here in Vienna especially for me will be regarded as a masterpiece for centuries to come; believe me, there are few people who can compose something like that."

That symphony can be heard here: 



 . It's well worth a listen, as is this quintet (also on YouTube).


----------



## pmsummer

IKONS
_A Sampling of Works to Illuminate the Accompanying Text_
*John Tavener*
Various Artists
_
Harper Collins Fount_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Just finishing up this:


----------



## Joe B

Disc #1 of "Ancient Voices"...."Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

Alban Berg:
Altenberg-Lieder, Op. 4
Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite
Lulu Suite 
Claudio Abbado, Wiener Philharmoniker & Juliane Banse


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to Ravel's *Piano Concerto in G* and the *Pavane*. This may be a bargain CD, but it's not bargain-basement playing. Far from it.
> 
> View attachment 109856


Cheesy packaging, but great music. I have a nice one of Barber and Hanson, and another great one of Ligeti/Varese/Penderecki that I bought for a dollar.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano) performing; The English Songbook .


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing; Bach: Brandenburg Concertos.

Pina Carmirelli (violino piccolo), Antonio Perez (violin), Italo Colandrea (violin), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon), Thomas Indermuhle (oboe), Hermann Baumann (french horn), Markus Scheich (french horn), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Michiel van den Brinck (oboe).


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


This one is a very nice baby, my friend Joe!



Vronsky said:


> Alban Berg:
> Altenberg-Lieder, Op. 4
> Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite
> Lulu Suite
> Claudio Abbado, Wiener Philharmoniker & Juliane Banse


*Alban Anton Berg! The man who drove the music form the 19th to 20th century*. Did he make this with his Wozzeck or with his Lulu? I say maybe. For what I'm sure is that he made it more with works like this to be found in this record. Enjoy and think is the true title of this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Richter conducting; Handel: Messiah.

Stuart Burrows (tenor), Donald McIntyre (bass), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Helen Donath (soprano), Edgar Krapp (organ), Hedwig Bilgram (harpsichord), Gordon Webb (trumpet), John Alldis (chorus master).

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir.


----------



## joen_cph

Rogerx said:


> Karl Richter conducting; Handel: Messiah.
> 
> Stuart Burrows (tenor), Donald McIntyre (bass), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Helen Donath (soprano), Edgar Krapp (organ), Hedwig Bilgram (harpsichord), Gordon Webb (trumpet), John Alldis (chorus master).
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir.


Remains my favourite recording of that work ...


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Absolute Jest, for string quartet and orchestra	
1	
Quarter Note = Poco più mosso - Tranquillo (lo stesso tempo Quarter Note = 100) - Tranquillo Quarter Note = 98 -
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
10:36	
2	
Presto Quarter Note = 130 - Lo stesso tempo - Half Note = 97 - Quarter Note = 127 - Tranquillo - Quarter Note = 116 - Half Note = 87 - Quarter Note = 116 -
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
3:36	
3	
Lo stesso tempo (Quarter Note = 116) - Half Note = 87 - Quarter Note = 87 -
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
1:07	
4	
Meno mosso Quarter Note = 80 - Quarter Note = 76 Moderato e tranquillo - Half Note = 116 -
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
3:19	
5	
Vivacissimo (Lo stesso tempo Half Note = 116) -
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
1:55	
6	
Prestissimo Quarter Note = 116 - Half Note = 88 - Half Note = 102 - Half Note = 60
John Adams
Peter Oundjian / Doric String Quartet
4:49


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> *Alban Anton Berg! The man who drove the music form the 19th to 20th century*. .


well said ......................


----------



## joen_cph

*Juan del Encina* - _various works_ / Hayward / auvidis BNL CD 1993

https://www.amazon.de/Encina-1469-1529-Hayward-Caillard-Hayward-Consort/dp/B009ZV5LW2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *Alban Anton Berg! The man who drove the music form the 19th to 20th century*. Did he make this with his Wozzeck or with his Lulu? I say maybe.


If I'm any judge, I'm not a fan of opera, but I really like Wozzeck.

I'm listening to the Lulu Suite.


----------



## eljr

Psalms of Repentance (Stikhi Pokayanniye) for mixed choir	
1	
I. Adam sat weeping at the gates of paradise
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
2:43	
2	
II. O wilderness, gather me to your silent and gentle lap
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
4:09	
3	
III. That is why I live in poverty
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
2:48	
4	
IV. My soul, why are you in a state of sin?
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
2:22	
5	
V. O Man, doomed and wretched
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
3:03	
6	
VI. When they beheld the ship that suddenly came
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
1:47	
7	
VII. Oh my soul, why are you not afraid
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
5:14	
8	
VIII. If you wish to overcome unending sorrow
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
1:57	
9	
IX. I have reflected on my life as a monk
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
6:30	
10	
X. Christian people, gather together!
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
3:40	
11	
Xl. I entered this life of tears a naked infant
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
3:32	
12	
XII. [wordless humming]
Alfred Schnittke
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
7:31


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still going with Mahler 6s. It is an endlessly fascinating work. This version is also a good one. Perhaps when I've listened to a few more I will reflect on how they compare.


----------



## eljr

Violin Concerto	
1	
= 104 - = 120
Philip Glass
Christoph von Dohnányi / Gidon Kremer
6:40	
2	
= ca. 108
Philip Glass
Christoph von Dohnányi / Gidon Kremer
8:46	
3	
= ca. 150 - Coda: Poco meno = 104
Philip Glass
Christoph von Dohnányi / Gidon Kremer
9:30


----------



## eljr

Alban Berg (1885 - 1935)
Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"
3. 1. Andante - Allegro
11:53
4. 2. Allegro - Adagio
16:37


----------



## Rogerx

Alun Francis conducting; Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

CD 17

Alfred Schnittke (1934 - 1998)
Violin Concerto No.2 22:19


----------



## eljr

Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1976 - 77) For Two Violins, Harpsichord, Prepared Piano And String Orchestra
Conductor - Heinrich Schiff
Harpsichord, Piano [Prepared] - Yuri Smirnov
Violin - Gidon Kremer, Tatiana Grindenko

Composition by Alfred Schnittke


----------



## Vasks

_Light music from the 20th Century_

*Dunhill - Overture to "Tantivy Towers" (Sutherland/ASV)
Burian - Waltz (Schleiermacher/MDG)
M. Arnold - English Dances - Second Set (Thomson/Chandos)
Auric - 5 Bagatelles (Duo Crommelynck/Claves)
G. Williams - Fantasy on Welsh Nursery Tunes (Penny/Marco Polo)
J. A. Lennon - Gigolo (Starobin/Bridge)
Alwyn - Suite of Scottish Dances (Sutherland/ASV)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The live Mahler 6 from this set. It must have been a great night.


----------



## starthrower

I've only got six sonatas by O'Conor, but I've always liked his playing.
His feel, tone and phrasing sounds just right.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 4 and 5


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - choral works part two this afternoon.

_Cantata no.67 - Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ (Keep Jesus Christ in mind)_ BWV67 [Text: anon.] (1724):
_Missa Brevis no.3_ in G-minor BWV235 (poss. by 1739):
_Missa Brevis no.4_ in G BWV236 (poss. by 1739):










_Johannes-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts BWV245 [Text: partly based on a poem by Barthold Heinrich Brockes] (by 1724):


----------



## eljr

Symphonie Nr. 9 d-Moll Op. 125 mit Schlusschor über Schillers Ode "An die Freude" für vier Solo-Stimmen, Chor und großes Orchester	
1	
1. Allegro ma non troppo e un poco maestoso
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Radio Chorus / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
15:20	
2	
2. Molto vivace - Presto - Molto vivace - Presto
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Radio Chorus / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
13:33	
3	
3. Adagio molto e cantabile
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Radio Chorus / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
15:55	
4	
4. Presto -
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Radio Chorus / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
6:06


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I've only got six sonatas by O'Conor, but I've always liked his playing.
> His feel, tone and phrasing sounds just right.


By some coincidence I dragged this set out last night, planning to start with my favorite Beethoven Sonata, No 28. I generally like O'Conor's graceful approach to the music.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun; Violin Sonata; Cello Sonata; Sonata for flute, viola, and harp

Boston Symphony Chamber Players 
Michael Tilson Thomas, piano


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, Op 59, No 2.










This is a fine one. The first movement seems a little constrained, but the second (slow) movement is a wonderful, somber meditation that never lets up on melodic and harmonic inventiveness. The third movement is a beautiful intermezzo that reminds me of the "alla danza tedesca" from the B-flat quartet. The finale brings the quartet to a vigorous end. A fine recorded performance.


----------



## eljr

Disc 5
Symphony No. 5 "Requiem, Bardo, Nirmanakaya"	
1	
I. Before the Creation
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
6:55	
2	
II. Creation of the Cosmos
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
6:36	
3	
III. Creation of Sentient Beings
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
7:41	
4	
IV. Creation of Human Beings
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
7:27	
5	
V. Love and Joy
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
8:23	
6	
VI. Evil and Ignorance
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
5:55
Dedication


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


>


Excellent!

........


----------



## Sonata

*Veronique Gens: Neere*

Absolutely beautiful, I will be listening to more of her work


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous playing and sound.


----------



## hombre777

Daniel Barenboim: Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major Op. 73


----------



## eljr

CD 6

Symphony No. 5 "Requiem, Bardo, Nirmanakaya"	
1	
VII. Suffering
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
8:28	
2	
VIII. Compassion
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
9:13	
3	
IX. Death
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
8:39	
4	
X. Judgement and Apocalypse
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
8:52	
5	
XI. Paradise
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
8:32	
6	
XII. Dedication of Merit
Philip Glass
Dennis Russell Davies
10:03


----------



## eljr

In Honour of Alfred Schnittke (AGSCH), string trio for violin, viola and violincello	
2	
I: Chorale
Nikolai Korndorf
Goeyvaerts String Trio
10:42	
3	
II: Toccata
Nikolai Korndorf
Goeyvaerts String Trio
9:37	
4	
III: Aria
Nikolai Korndorf
Goeyvaerts String Trio
14:11


----------



## Merl

Cracking account of the 4th symphony from a very impressive set. Have you heard this one, Jim? Lol


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 10. from the complete Epic recordings*

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no. 13 in A minor
String Quartet no. 9 in G minor*









*The Juilliard Quartet
Robert Mann
Isidore Cohen
Raphael Hillyer
Claus Adam  *


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - choral works part three this evening. With the first work I am as seasonally off-target as I was earlier with the _St. John Passion_ but I don't want to miss anything out.

_Easter Oratorio_ BWV249 [Text: poss. Christian Freiedrich Henrici] (1725):
_Magnificat_ BWV243 (1723 - rev. 1733):



_Mass_ in B-minor BWV232 (c.1724-49):


----------



## adrien

Nikolai Medtner concerto 1, Igor Shukov with Alexander Dmitrev conducting the USSR Radio and TV Large Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Vronsky

Tōru Takemitsu: Piano works 
Izumi Tateno


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Cracking account of the 4th symphony from a very impressive set. Have you heard this one, Jim? Lol
> 
> View attachment 109873


No I have not, have thought about getting hold of it, particularly because I always find Berglund's recordings really rewarding....

however that is the weekend knackered-having been reminded about these recordings I now face more deliberation....so thanks for that one Merl!

current listening-Myaskovsky 27th Symphony-Polyansky and a Russian band on Chandos.


----------



## Itullian

This is a great recording.


----------



## eljr

---------------------------------------:angel:---------------------------------------------


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie. Sinopoly
" Cymbeline Suite. Conlon
" Die Seejungfrau. Chailly
" Der Geburtstag de Infantin. Albrecht
" Der Streichquartette. LaSalle Quartet
Mahler, Zemlinsky: Lieder. Von Otter


Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie. Voigt, Terfel, Weiner Phil./ Sinopoli (DG)


----------



## Itullian

Claudio really gets to the heart of these works.
Snap it up while you can.


----------



## Dimace

For me to buy a new CD, SACD etc. release is seldom. Normally speaking I must wach it for about 1 year, not to say that sometimes I pursue it for years. Today I made an exception... I believe this one will keep its value very well. The sound (I checked it) is magnificent. The interpretation is not at Richters level, but very good. (for me this is not important. I don't listen this kind of music) So I can suggest this baby for 3 out of 5 like music content and 4 out of 5 like value for your money.









* I have never made (and I will not do it), well known suggestions of extremely high value. It is ridiculous to say to you go and buy something of 200 euros or more... If someone has the money, knows very well what is money in the bank and what it isn't. Suggestions like this one (the Messiah) will give you a decent 1 to 2 margin in mint condition after 1 year, if you manage to put your hands on it with a price ratio of minus 60% off the initial price and NOT from its homeland but from your own. Unfortunately no one can do something with the postal costs which are crazy...


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute...........great playing, especially Saint-Saens's "Sonata No. 1":


----------



## Joe B

Butterworth's "A Shropshire Lad", "English Idylls No. 1", "English Idylls No. 2", "The Banks of Green Willow":


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE RECORDER SONATAS
*Georg Friedrich Handel*
Claus Pehrsson - recorder
Bengt Ericson - baroque cello
Thomas Schuback - harpsichord
_
BIS_


----------



## D Smith

Serendipitously, I listened to this album today too. It's my favourite for these works. The Ravel is fantastic.



Joe B said:


> Today's commute...........great playing, especially Saint-Saens's "Sonata No. 1":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
_Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
*Thomas Tallis*
_Mass: The Western Wind_
*John Sheppard*
The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
George Guest - director
Ian Shaw - organ

_Musical Heritage Society _via_ Academy Sound & Vision_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano) performing; Mendelssohn - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2.


----------



## deprofundis

pmsummer said:


> MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
> _Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
> *Thomas Tallis*
> _Mass: The Western Wind_
> *John Sheppard*
> The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
> George Guest - director
> Ian Shaw - organ
> 
> _Musical Heritage Society _via_ Academy Sound & Vision_


Wow mister your a man of taste your platter of music is very interresting sir, here mine Luca Marenzio - le concerto vocale-
madrigaux a 5 et 6 voix, i just before the sweet rendition of Le petit ensemble vocal de montreal direction goerge little we speaking of Monteverdi great released sexy analogue help a lot but music his powerfull expressive full of light, than why not finnish this pleasant suiting night whit azzaiolo by same ensemble tasty what do you think. And kind mister i learn a lot from you Marc Lewon is good stuff you said once i do agree.

Take care distinguished mister pmsummer, english early polyphony is asuutch a blessing to the soul Dunstable ,Frye,Tallis ,Sheppard ect i agree once again, affirmative !! cheers


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I adore Mottu's 'Vif et léger' (which begins at 2:50) and the Henri Stierlin-Vallon piece is also great.


----------



## Rogerx

Mullova Ensemble performing; Schubert: Octet in F major, D803,


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Mozart: Colloredo & Posthorn Serenades

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - choral works part four and five. The two goliaths in terms of length. Six discs is too much for me to listen to in one hit but as I knew I would be playing both at some time during the course of the day I thought I'd post them together anyway.

_Matthäus-Passion_ BWV244 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici] (1727):



_Weihnachts-Oratorium_ BWV248 [Text: probably Christian Friedrich Henrici] (1734):


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> J.S. Bach - choral works part four and five. The two goliaths in terms of length. Six discs is too much for me to listen to in one hit but as I knew I would be playing both at some time during the course of the day I thought I'd post them together anyway.
> 
> _Matthäus-Passion_ BWV244 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici] (1727):
> 
> 
> 
> _Weihnachts-Oratorium_ BWV248 [Text: probably Christian Friedrich Henrici] (1734):


I have in my collection your first item and it is among the best.

For the second one (the German must for Christmas...) I agree that is very doubtful who has written the text. I believe the text is composed only from *excerpts von dem Gottesdienst*, maybe with minor changes, and nothing more than this. Bach was a man of the church and my opinion is that he knew perfectly the holly texts.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Piano Concerto No 2

John Ogdon - Piano

Sir Colin Davis / BBC Symphony Orchestra

Live recording - Royal Albert Hall, London, September 18, 1971


----------



## eljr

Pohjolan tytär (Pohjola's Daughter), Op. 49
Jean Sibelius


----------



## Rogerx

Yakov Kreizberg conducting; Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam.


----------



## eljr

De profundis	
13	
De profundis (Psalmus 129/130)
Hilarion Alfeyev
Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
5:11	
14	
Levavi oculos meos in montes (Psalmus 120/121)
Hilarion Alfeyev
Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
5:24	
15	
Super Flumina Babylonis (Psalmus 136/137)
Hilarion Alfeyev
Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
3:47	
16	
Laudate nomen Domini (Psalmus 134/135)
Hilarion Alfeyev
Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
4:28	
17	
Alleluia (Psalmus 148-150)
Hilarion Alfeyev
Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
5:07


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica

_Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


>


That's definitely classic Christmas music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurre-Lieder
*

I've had this box set for a while and didn't realize Gurre-Lieder was in it. So I'm getting the thrill of hearing a new recording from an old purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Yordan Kamdzhalov conducting; Czerny & Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

Too bad these are issued on rip-off label Apex










Apex uses some DRM trick to prevent ripping their CDs.. which I can usually bypass on Linux


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 109881
> 
> 
> Liszt - Piano Concerto No 2
> 
> John Ogdon - Piano
> 
> Sir Colin Davis / BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Live recording - Royal Albert Hall, London, September 18, 1971


Here is my man! Liszt and John! Who needs something more? (it is strange enough, that, (this is my opinion), Liszts 1st C. best performance is from S. Richter in a recital in Prague (under Ancerl)... This performance has a lot in common with this one. I can't remember who played it first to make an hypothesis that he has influenced the other. For what I'm sure is that here we have a summit of two colossal pianist who share the definitive vision how this concert should be played.) TOP! TOP! TOP!


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Yordan Kamdzhalov conducting; Czerny & Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra
> 
> Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)
> 
> Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


Carl was Franz teacher and one of the biggest piano virtuoso his time.* So here we have certain satisfaction.* The man knows every detail of 88 keys. For the performers, orchestra and conductor I have no idea. More info will be needed from our good friend. (I didn't know that Max had composed a work like this... I love Bruch. His violin concerto, his symphonies, everything. But his piano works are still unknown to me.)


----------



## Eramire156

CD 16 from the Decca Sound: Mono Years

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Quartet no. 1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet no. 2 in E flat major, K. 493*









_*Clifford Curzon
Members of the Amadeus Quartet *_


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Gatto, Julien Libeer performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7*

Kyrill Kondrashin.


----------



## Itullian

Just got this in the mail today and
Wow, absolutely wonderful. This is a truly great Goldbergs!
This one is played on Ms Hewitt's Fazioli piano instead of the usual Steinway. It sounds wonderful.
Run don't walk to get this one.
Listening to it again now!


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't think I am quite finished with Mahler 6 yet but today - perhaps prompted by another thread - I listened to two Alpensinfonies.

















Both are excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

Eramire156 said:


> CD 16 from the Decca Sound: Mono Years
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Piano Quartet no. 1 in G minor, K. 478
> Piano Quartet no. 2 in E flat major, K. 493*
> 
> View attachment 109884
> 
> 
> _*Clifford Curzon
> Members of the Amadeus Quartet *_


I'm not sure that disc has ever been equaled and it certainly hasn't been bettered.


----------



## agoukass

Khachaturian: Flute Concerto in D minor 

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute
Orchestre National de l'ORTF / Jean Martinon


----------



## eljr




----------



## Sonata

*Prokofiev: Piano Concertos *
with Andre Previn, the London Symphony Orchestra, and Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by an earlier post in this thread which reminded me of Takezawa's playing, the other CD I listened to today was this account of the Elgar violin concerto. Aside from Menuhin's extraordinary account with Elgar conducting, this has long been my favourite account of the work. I know many others but this is the one I return to. I wonder what happened to her?


----------



## Guest

I find that listening to these recordings a second time after a few days is the charm. Beethoven String Quartet Op 59, No 1, Endellion










The most satisfying first movement of the Op 59 set, a peculiar scherzo which is not in convention tertiary form, a beautifully melodic third movement and a finale which, in this performance, seems a little raw.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> I find that listening to these recordings a second time after a few days is the charm. Beethoven String Quartet Op 59, No 1, Endellion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most satisfying first movement of the Op 59 set, a peculiar scherzo which is not in convention tertiary form, a beautifully melodic third movement and a finale which, in this performance, seems a little raw.


How do you like this set?
Would you say it's one of the better ones?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> How do you like this set?
> Would you say it's one of the better ones?
> Thanks :tiphat:


I like it. It is sort of unsentimental and straightforward. Particularly in the late quartets it doesn't seem to incorporate the sense of awe that the late quartets usually inspire. So it might be a good alternate set, even if it isn't going to become a favorite set. (My favorites are Vermeer and Italiano.) The sound is rather immediate, and well balanced. I like that the cello is given sufficient weight in the mix.


----------



## eljr

Kantos Chamber Choir Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Zemlinsky: String Quartets nos 3 & 4. LaSalle Quart. (DG)


----------



## eljr

James McCarthy: Codebreaker


----------



## DavidA

Handel Solomon / NcCreesh

The old guy could certainly write 'em!


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Cracking account of the 4th symphony from a very impressive set. Have you heard this one, Jim? Lol
> 
> View attachment 109873


One of my favourite Brahms cycles - there is a clarity which I enjoy, probably down to the chamber sized orchestra.
Makes me think I must try and hear Ticciati's recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms and Rubinstein*

*Johannes Brahms 
Piano Quartet no.1, op. 25
Violin Sonata no. 3, op. 108
Cello Sonata no. 1, op. 38*









*Arthur Rubinstein

Members of the Pro Arte Quartet (op.25)

Paul Kochanski (op.108)

Gregor Piatigorsky (op. 38)*


----------



## Malx

Definitely the best Ma Vlast I have heard - I am not totally convinced by the cycle of symphonic poems as one work but Ancerl gets closer than all others in persuading me that they should be heard together.


----------



## Itullian

20 & 23


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Art of the Fugue (Hewitt)












> It only remains to be said that she is gorgeously recorded, and that she provides thoughtful, intelligent, thorough, and very readable notes that provide a good bit of pleasure all by themselves. In a work that offers so much freedom to the performer regarding its realization there can never be a "best" recording, but this must certainly be ranked as one of them on the basis of its distinctive and always supremely musical qualities. Artistic Quality: 10 / Sound Quality: 10- ClassicsToday


----------



## Itullian

^^^^Love that recording!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn Williams's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suite No. 1*


----------



## Colin M

Beethoven Eroica Symphony 1964 Bernstein New York

Preparing to see the work live tonight by Tilson Thomas San Francisco! Great reward for attending a West Coast medical meeting : )


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Alpine Symphony*


----------



## eljr

The Mist


----------



## pmsummer

TRIODION
*Arvo Pärt*
Polyphony
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Stephen Layton - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, B Minor Mass - Balthasar-Neumann Choir, Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock.
I listened to the complete mass.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 7-9*
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra

This recommendation from TC is really paying off. All three of these are absolutely splendid.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Conducted by the father of that other guy.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler, Zemlinsky: Lieder. Von Otter, NDR Sinfonieorch./ Eliot Gardner (DG)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## ribonucleic

Schnittke - String Quartet No. 3 (Pacifica)












> The final CD ends with the third quartet of Alfred Schnittke, which is a perfect choice in several ways. It is approachable in idiom, with a beguiling opening that soon develops tensions, and that is not the only parallel with Shostakovich. As the notes outline, the arch form slow-fast-slow recalls the latter's quartets 13 and 14, and there is even a distorted version of the DSCH motif. The Pacifica are as convincing in this superb work as in everything else, and at least the equal of the fine version from the Quatuor Molinari on Atma Classique, which has all four Schnittke quartets. - MusicWeb International


This may now be the best Shostakovich cycle. It certainly has the best cover art.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Valses nobles et sentimentales
*

The piano version highlights why this piece was initially treated with skepticism; it's full of unresolved chords put in for the sake of color.


----------



## Sid James

*Mendelssohn*
_Violin Concerto No. 2_ - Niki Vasilakis/Tasmanian SO/Sebastian Lang-Lessing
_Piano Concerto No. 2_ - Victor Sangiorgio/West Australian SO/Vladmir Verbitsky
(ABC Classics)

*Liszt*
_Piano Concertos 1 and 2*
Sonata in B minor
Mephisto Waltz_
- Jorge Bolet, piano/*Rochester SO/David Zinman
(Alto)

*Piazzolla*
_Tangos and Dances including Four Seasons of Buenos Aires_
*Arrangements by Jose Bragato and Quentin Grant
- Macquarie Trio
(ABC Classics)


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Violin Concerto (Mutter/Ozawa/BSO)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to John Adams conduct Charles Ives's "Five Songs" (arranged by Adams for orchestra) with Dawn Upshaw singing. Also David Diamond's "Elegy in Memory of Maurice Ravel":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

String Quartet #6


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) performing; Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &, Piers Lane (piano)Goldner String Quartet performing; Bruch: Piano Quintet/ String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Mozart:The Complete Masonic Music.

Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien.


----------



## chill782002

Dimace said:


> Here is my man! Liszt and John! Who needs something more? (it is strange enough, that, (this is my opinion), Liszts 1st C. best performance is from S. Richter in a recital in Prague (under Ancerl)... This performance has a lot in common with this one. I can't remember who played it first to make an hypothesis that he has influenced the other. For what I'm sure is that here we have a summit of two colossal pianist who share the definitive vision how this concert should be played.) TOP! TOP! TOP!


Completely agree, this is a great performance of this concerto.


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - Les Noces (1917 version)

Peter Eotvos / Savaria Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1987

Interesting to hear Stravinsky's original orchestral arrangement instead of the far better-known multiple piano and tuned percussion arrangement that he settled on a few years later.


----------



## Andolink

My favorite Mahler 6th - -


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 & Wagner: Tannhäuser overture.

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - two discs of orchestral works this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 is relatively airy and light - it sometimes brings to mind Max Reger's later _Sinfonietta_, which was the closest the latter got to composing a symphony of his own.

The second symphony is structured differently - the opening movement is lithe and pastoral in places, the middle movement is in variation form which also does double duty as both slow movement followed by an almost dance-like scherzo, and the work is completed by a slower final movement which feeds off the opening movement with the horns later providing some splendour.

As regards the fill-ups, the music from Schmidt's first opera (which saw life as an independent concert piece before the opera was completed) is pleasant enough in a fluffy Viennese kind of way but I found it uneventful on the whole. The _Fuga Solemnis_ from towards the end of Schmidt's life sounds as ceremonial as the title might suggest, and again the specific gravity of the work suggests Reger, who was renowned for his fugal writing.

Symphony no.1 in E (1896):
_Interlude and Carnival Music_ from the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-04):



Symphony no.2 in E-flat (1913):
_Fuga Solemnis_ for organ, brass and percussion (1937):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mozart: Clarinet, Oboe & Bassoon Concertos

Karl Leister (clarinet), Lothar Koch (oboe), Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm back to Mahler 6 today. This is a recording I made from a friend's CDs and is an incredible performance.









So far I have listened to seven M6s - Boulez, Barbirolli (NPO, studio), Abbado, Thomas Sanderling, Pappano, Tennstedt (LPO, live recording), and this Mitropoulos. All are known to be excellent performances so there is no sense in which I am trying to dismiss some and promote others. It has been very rewarding listening to them all but, perhaps inevitably, it is the ones that have a somewhat unique take that have stood out so far during this particular exercise. I am not finished yet, though.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) performing; Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas.


Yevgeny is the winner of the 11th Chopin Piano Competition in Warsaw (1985). A prolific chopinean and, as Cristian told, when he listened to him (he was in the jury) someone he can judge many experienced pianists and to be judged just from few of them.

I really don't know what he had to do with the Scarlatti...  This recording is from 2005 and comes here from our good friend with new cover. Scarlatti is someone outside his character, so remoted... A stranger with whom Yevgeni has nothing to say. Yevgeni is born for the Scriabin! For Schumann! For Chopin! For Rachmaninov. Taka, taka, taka and tiki, tiki, tiki… If someone sees his hands, are like shovels, he will immediately understand what I mean. I didn't buy this. And, we are friends in SM, I told him clearly my mind, only after I have listened some samples online. I believe I was not the only one who had this opinion, because after this experiment he stopped to play this kind of music, which is really beautiful, but not suitable to him.

Now, our friend, bought this one and I have after 13 years the chance to listen again one opinion about the relation Yevgeni/Scarlatti and, if he also has his Mozart recordings, his affair with the Austrian giant.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Valses nobles et sentimentales
> *
> 
> The piano version highlights why this piece was initially treated with skepticism; it's full of unresolved chords put in for the sake of color.
> 
> View attachment 109897


I say emphatically YES to every recording with Samson! *EVERY, without exception!* I don't listen Ravel! Period. But every time I listen Samson, in numerous collections playing this great French composer I suddenly find him charmant and touchy! And I know that we have this rare phenomenon, in which the interpreter makes the composer and not the opposite which is very often...


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 02 in C minor 'Resurrection'
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Rafael Kubelik, cond. 1969









*FROM The BluRay Audio disc in:*


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE NIGHT
*John Tavener*
_Out Of The Night (Alleluia), Canticle Of The Mother Of God, Threnos, Ikon Of The Nativity_
*Arvo Pärt*
_Magnificat, Sieben Magnificat-Antiphonen, Fratres_
Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Sony_


----------



## Rogerx

> I really don't know what he had to do with the Scarlatti... This recording is from 2005 and comes here from our good friend with new cover.


 *2017*

Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K318 in F sharp major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major

*2005 *
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K24 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K27 in B minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K30 in G minor 'Cat's Fugue'
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K87 in B minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K197 in B minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K365 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K426 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K427 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K429 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K435 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K448 in F sharp minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K455 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K466 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K487 in C major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K492 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K545 in B flat major

You've got your wires crossed, this recording is from 2017 .


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano) performing; Grieg - Songs


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> *2017*
> 
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K318 in F sharp major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major
> 
> *2005 *
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K24 in A major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K27 in B minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K30 in G minor 'Cat's Fugue'
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K87 in B minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K197 in B minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K365 in F minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K426 in G minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K427 in G major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K429 in A major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K435 in D major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K448 in F sharp minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K455 in G major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K466 in F minor
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K487 in C major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K492 in D major
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K545 in B flat major
> 
> You've got your wires crossed, this recording is from 2017 .


*Thanks a lot! *How it sounds?


----------



## Rogerx

Dimace said:


> *Thanks a lot! *How it sounds?


Stunning, see the reviews on the Presto site.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm back to Mahler 6 today. This is a recording I made from a friend's CDs and is an incredible performance.
> 
> View attachment 109905


I'm listening to Metropoulis with the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln from 8/31/59 from the Great Conductors of the 20th Century release. I think it's the same performance.


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
_Other works by:_ *John Corigliano, Paul Moravec, Albert Glinsky, and Olivier Messiaen*
Maria Bachmann - violin
Jon Kliobonoff - piano
_
RCA Red Seal/Catalyst_


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Stunning, see the reviews on the Presto site.


This world will not be the same again... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting; Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Stunning, see the reviews on the Presto site.


Changing every day.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to Metropoulis with the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln from 8/31/59 from the Great Conductors of the 20th Century release. I think it's the same performance.


Maybe not. The one I heard was dated 1955 (the sound was surprisingly good, though). The orchestra was the NYPO.


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "Cosi fan tutti" (Marriner/EMI)
F. J. Haydn -String Quartet in b minor, Op/ 64, No. 2 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Arriaga - Symphony in d (Savall/Astree)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Mahler 6s - Jansons's LSO Live recording (I always enjoy Jansons in Mahler and this is excellent) followed by Neumann. I hadn't expected that much from Neumann - I hadn't really thought of 6 as likely to be a good Neumann symphony - but I really enjoyed it. It may be that I had not listened to this one from the set before! Anyway, it is not as grim as some but it certainly doesn't lack punch where punch is needed.

















I think that may be my lot for this symphony for now.


----------



## eljr

Story Teller


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Andolink

eljr said:


> Story Teller


Great disc! I go back and forth between which piece I like better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, "Winter Daydreams."

It's not technically winter, but it still feels like it. I think if this symphony were written today, we would change the name from Winter Daydreams to Seasonal Affective Disorder.


----------



## eljr

Some Pop/Rock, Classical Crossover.


----------



## ribonucleic

Rautavaara - Cello Concerto No. 2 (Mørk, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Storgårds)












> The turbulent introduction to the Second Cello Concerto instantly grabs the attention and draws one into its troubled musings. From out of this uncertain universe spins a heart-stopping cello line, whose ethereal beauty is captured in a 24-bit DXD recording of rare subtlety and presence. Balances are just perfect, soloist and orchestra engaged in a yearning dialogue that's both profoundly beautiful and intensely moving. I played this piece several times, if only to assure myself I'd actually heard such out-of-this-world music and music-making. Yes, this understated concerto really is that magical, and I just know I'll return to it time and time again. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Geoffrey Bush's "Summer Serenade":










edit: Letting this disc play through.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

This again!
I'm hooked


----------



## D Smith

Honegger: Symphonies 3 & 4. Plasson. I listened to Symphony No. 4 for Saturday Symphony then put on #3 for good measure. I can recommend this CD set as an excellent collection of his symphonies. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, "Winter Daydreams."
> 
> It's not technically winter, but it still feels like it. I think if this symphony were written today, we would change the name from Winter Daydreams to Seasonal Affective Disorder.


 I believe that here we have a TOP issue of Piotrs Symphonies plus the very TOP Manfred from 1988, by Mariss Jansons. This one is a real beauty, no question (only the Capriccio is somehow short, but with purpose... After all for this one we have the Stokowski…)

Many experts... say that the first symphony is technically imperfect. That Tschaikowky didn't know the form of the symphony when he composed it. What a bad jock! *So beautiful fist work has made only Mahler with the Titan and Beethoven with his 1st Concerto.* Every Tschaikowskys lover MUST have this one and receives a 5 out of 5. Bravo!


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings this week.

Mozart Violin Concerti 1-5. Nice but even for this viollin player they start to sound too similar. I did learn to play the third concerto five years ago, that helps distinguish it from the others. Two disks. I didn't listen to all five at once.









Mozart Symphonies 40 and 41. One of the first CDs I bought about 28 years ago, from the five cd box set.









Mozart String Quartets 17 The Hunt and 19 Dissonance 









Haydn Piano Trios 43, 44, 45 and 39. Terrific. I listened via Spotify 









Haydn Symphonies 44 and 77, via Spotify


----------



## Dimace

Conglomerate said:


>


Wanda was / is the teacher of Murray and the inspiration of Andras in the field ''playing the Bach like Bach'' A Pianistin of colossal size, who reinvented the forgotten Bach and gave him to us new and fresh like a flower. The same way you can make comments to God, you can make for her... A must buy and period!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance, La Calinda*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, "Winter Daydreams."
> 
> It's not technically winter, but it still feels like it. I think if this symphony were written today, we would change the name from Winter Daydreams to Seasonal Affective Disorder.


.......... Sadly


----------



## Malx

Honegger, Symphony No 4 - LPO, Vladimir Jurowski.

Via Spotify for the Saturday Symphony - I don't have this in my collection, first impressions are favourable, definitely one to try again.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav, Bruno, the Concertgebouw and Elisabeth too*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 4*









*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf

Bruno Walter
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam *

19 June 1952


----------



## Itullian

19 & 20


----------



## Malx

Peter Racine Fricker, Symphony No 2 - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard.

My first encounter with this composer's Symphonic output and I am impressed. I hope the other two works on the disc are equally appealing.


----------



## Itullian

#3


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Dvorak, The Wild Dove - Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák
Piano Quintet in A major, op.81*









*Emanuel Ax
Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## Iota

Heinz Holliger/Machaut transcriptions

This is an extraordinary cd, one of the most beautiful I've heard this year I think. The connection between contemporary and early music is for me often an intuitively strong one, and Holliger's jaw-droppingly lovely 'transcriptions', allusive as much as transcriptive of the music of his predecessor, make for (me) a rare and moving experience. 
Listening to this I get the possibly hyperbolic impression that I'm in the presence of one of the most refined sensibilities on the planet.


----------



## Flavius

Zemlinsky: Cymbeline Suite, Frühlingsbegräbnis, EinTanzpoem. Voigt, Albert, Kuebler, Gürzenich-Orch. Kölner Phil./ Conlon (EMI)


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 (Jansons)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon into the evening

Bernstein Fascimile, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs. From the January edition of the BBC music magazine that I bought last weekend. Nice recording.









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin, clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. What a fabulous disk. 









Barber Cello Concerto 









Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs (again today), Copland Clarinet Concerto, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts for clarinet, violin and piano (Bartok on piano!) Another fabulous disk









Copland Symphony no 3 and Quiet City


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Salter conducting; Finzi: Bagatelles, Op. 23 & Clarinet Concerto in C-Minor, Op. 31 & Ashmore: Four Seasons

Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)

Guildhall String Ensemble.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony 1 and 2 Berglund Helsinki
Each remarkable in their own way but also showing the growth he experienced in the first early years...


----------



## Rogerx

The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos performing; Canto Gregoriano



> The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos became famous outside of religious circles in 1993 when a recording of their liturgical Gregorian chants unexpectedly climbed to the top of the album charts.Back around the 11th century, the Spanish abbey began switching over from Hispanic liturgical melodies to the Roman liturgy's Gregorian melodies


----------



## sonance

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
- Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
- Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra
Pamela Frank, violin; Nexus/Iris Chamber Orchestra; Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra/Michael Stern (naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

Iota said:


> Heinz Holliger/Machaut transcriptions
> 
> This is an extraordinary cd, one of the most beautiful I've heard this year I think. The connection between contemporary and early music is for me often an intuitively strong one, and Holliger's jaw-droppingly lovely 'transcriptions', allusive as much as transcriptive of the music of his predecessor, make for (me) a rare and moving experience.
> Listening to this I get the possibly hyperbolic impression that I'm in the presence of one of the most refined sensibilities on the planet.


I agree 100%. A wonderful piece - one that I keep having to hear again.


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello) performing;Bach: Cello Suites.


----------



## sonance

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
- Millenium Fantasy (for piano and orchestra)
- Images (for two pianos and orchestra)
- Peanuts Gallery (for piano and orchestra)
pianos: Jeffrey Biegel, Read Gainsford, Heidi Louise Williams; Florida State University Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Jiménez (naxos)


----------



## sonance

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
- Concerto Grosso
- Symbolon (for orchestra)
- Concerto for Trumpet and Five Players
- Double Quartet
Philip Smith, trumpet; New york Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta; New York Philharmonic Ensembles (new world records)


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Blomstedt conducting; Weber: Piano Concertos and Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Malx

The other works from this disc I started on yesterday:

Robert Simpson, Symphony No 1 - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.
Robin Orr, Symphony in One Movement - Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> I agree 100%. A wonderful piece - one that I keep having to hear again.


Indeed! As soon as I heard it, I had to listen again to believe it really was as good as I'd thought.


----------



## Joe B

Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa O Sacrum Convivium*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two recordings of Images (the Celibidache one only has the three Iberia pieces, the Munch has all five pieces). As you might imagine the two recordings are very different.

















Seeing the two pictures next to each other - the sultry woman (for Munch) and Celibidache are pulling slightly similar expressions.


----------



## Joe B

Michael Cohen's "I Remember":


----------



## Itullian

Some early morning Haydn to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Bach /Haydn /Torelli/ : Trumpet concerto's

Maurice André / Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mendelssohn - Concertos for Two Pianos*


----------



## Vasks

_Purely Paul.....on LPs_

*Hindemith - Kammermusik #3 (Bylsma/Telefunken)
Hindemith - Oboe Sonata (Roseman/Desto)
Hindemith - Concert Music for Strings & Brass (composer/Seraphim)*


----------



## Dimace

This one contains some of the best compositions of the romantic piano. I simply love it and I highly suggest it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes and Chloe ballet*

Last night the Nashville Symphony performed this, but my wife was sick, so I had to stay home. My friends went and reminded me of what I missed. Oh, well, at least I have Dutoit.


----------



## Rogerx

Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky conducting; Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102/ Symphony for strings Op.118a

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various orchestral works, ballets etc. part one today.

Piano Trio (1937):



Symphony no.1 [_Jeremiah_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 [_The Age of Anxiety_] for piano and orchestra (1949 - rev. 1965)



_Fancy Free_ - ballet in one act (1944):










_Facsimile_ - 'Choreographic Essay' for orchestra (1946):



_Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs_ for clarinet and jazz ensemble - version for clarinet and orchestra (1949):


----------



## Itullian

Handel concertos arranged for piano.
I love it!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the last few days' listening:
*
Britten*
Songs
Winter Words, Op. 52
Michelangelo Sonnets, Op. 22
Six Holderlin Fragments, Op. 61
Who are these Children? Op. 84
Songs from the Chinese, Op. 58
Ian Bostridge, tenor; Antonio Pappano, piano & Xuefei Yang, guitar
[Warner Classics, 2013]










*
Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 54 Nos. 1-3
String Quartets Op. 55, Nos. 1-3
The London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2015]










*
Debussy*
Sonata pour flute, alto et harpe
La Flute de Pan (Syrinx) - for flute; transcription for flute and piano
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune
Les Chansons de Bilitis
Phillipe Bernold, piano; Gerard Causse, viola; Isabelle Moretti, harpe; Ariane Jacob, piano and celesta; Mathieu Dufour, flute II; Germaine Lorenzini, harpe; Irene Jacob, reciter
[HM Gold, 2012]










*
Shostakovich*
24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
Alexander Melnikov, piano
[HM, 2014]


----------



## starthrower

I think I'll be buying that Melnikov recording.

NP: Malcolm Arnold symphonies 5 & 6 on Naxos.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Debussy: both Gergiev and Karajan in La Mer and Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune.

















Again, both very different.


----------



## ribonucleic

Rameau - Keyboard Suites (Hewitt)












> For Rameau on the piano, Angela Hewitt proves just as gorgeous in her realizations as Tzimon Barto on Ondine, but with a million times the intelligence, stylistic awareness, and taste. Helped by her Fazioli concert grand's bright edge, Hewitt demonstrates that the nooks and crannies of Rameau's ornamentation not only work on the piano but also benefit from the instrument's capacity for dynamic nuances. Hewitt's varied articulation and tonal shading arise from the music's dance origins and are never "pianistic" for their own sake. Sometimes Hewitt may taper a phrase to slightly precious effect or time a cadence with just a smidgen of archness, but her glorious rhythmic sense and crisply centered trills and mordents offer vivid compensation.
> 
> And if harpsichordists can shift registrations, why not Hewitt? I love how her repeats in Le rappel des oiseaux tweet and twitter an octave higher than in the score. Hewitt also discreetly enhances textures by placing certain bass notes down the octave. All told, this is the finest Rameau piano disc since Marcelle Meyer's classic 1953 cycle, and I look forward to more. As usual, Hewitt's annotations are well researched and reader-friendly, while Hyperion's engineering is vivid and detailed, if slightly bass shy (I have not heard the SACD version). - ClassicsToday


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quarte Op 74, Endellion Quartet










After going through Op 18 and Op 59, which had their flashes of brilliance, this is the first Beethoven quartet which strikes me as displaying absolute mastery from beginning to end. The recorded performance is very fine.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Bach Cantatas BWV 162,49, 180, 109. Gardiner and crew.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Baron Scarpia said:


> Beethoven String Quarte Op 74, Endellion Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After going through Op 18 and Op 59, which had their flashes of brilliance, this is the first Beethoven quartet which strikes me as displaying absolute mastery from beginning to end. The recorded performance is very fine.


That comprehensive set by the Endellion String Quartet is one of my favourites. The last time I looked, the download was available at a low price via the usual outlets - Amazon, iTunes etc - and, if it still is, it's a real bargain.


----------



## starthrower

Oldie but goody!


----------



## Enthusiast

And more Debussy. CD #4 from this set.









These pieces:

Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra
La Plus Que Lente
Rapsodie for orchestra with clarinet 
Rapsodie for orchestra with saxophone solo
Khamma 
Danse (Tarentelle Styrienne)


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Masonic Funeral Music, K477 (Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter)










They don't make covers like that any more.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## Eramire156

*A multitude of pianists playing Chopin*

A dozen versions of Chopin's Berceuse by nine pianists from the golden age, only two of the recordings are in stereo both recorded by Arthur Rubinstein

*Frédéric Chopin 
Berceuse in D flat major, op. 57*









*Solomon*
Recorded 1942









*Arthur Rubinstein *
Recorded 1932, 1946, 1958 (stereo) and 1962 (stereo)









*Alfred Cortot*
Recorded 1920









*Josef Hoffmann*
Recorded live 1947

*Ignaz Friedman*
Recorded 1928

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
Recorded 1942

*Moriz Rosenthal*
Recorded 1929









*Heinrich Neuhaus*
Recorded 1953

*Leopold Godowsky*
Recorded 1924

The only recording I found disappointing was the Rubinstein 1946, just sounded rushed, my favorite has to the Solomon, with the Cortot a sentimental favorite despite the all the noise, the Friedman recording has a forward momentum but without feeling rushed. Of the four Rubinstein recordings his first and last round out my top five.


----------



## Guest

Just the "Wanderer Fantasy." A wonderful performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*

Comparing Berglund's Helsinki recording to the Bournemouth recording, I think Bournemouth is the first choice.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-6th and 7th Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various orchestral works, ballets etc. part two tonight.

_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_ for solo violin, strings, harp and percussion (1954):



Symphonic suite adapted from the film music for _On the Waterfront_ (orig. 1954 - arr. 1955):
Overture to the operetta _Candide_ (1956):
Symphonic dances adapted from the musical _West Side Story_ (orig. 1957 - arr. 1960)










Symphony no.3 [_Kaddish_] for speaker, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Leonard Bernstein/Hebrew liturgy] (1963 - rev. 1977):
_Chichester Psalms_ for boy soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: _Psalms 100, 103, 2, 23, 131 and 133_ (in Hebrew)] (1965):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Listening to Stockhausen's _Adieu_ from this lovely album of German wind quintets by Quintette Aquilon:


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 17, K. 570 (Uchida)










Just gorgeous.

A fine performance too.


----------



## eljr

Styles:
Christmas
Holidays
Neo-Classical


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 7. I don't listen to this symphony very often, not sure why. It's pretty good. Though maybe it does lack something I can't identify the others seem to have. (Recording from 1984)









Strauss Sinfonia Domestica and Macbeth 









Hindemith Kammermusik 4 (for violin and orchestra), 5 (for viola and orchestra), 6 (viola da gamba), 7 (organ) (disk two)









Schoenberg String Quartets 2 & 4. A new purchase (recorded 2016)









Mahler Song of the Earth. Reiner and Chicago, Maureen Forrester and Richard Lewis. (Recorded 1959) When I graduated from university 30 years ago, Maureen Forrester was getting an honorary degree at the same time. We were on the stage together. I don't remember if she spoke to the graduating class or maybe she sang, I just don't remember.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

2 and a half hours of orchestral music.


----------



## ribonucleic

Sorabji - Le Jardin Parfume (Solomon)












> Le Jardin Parfume was composed in 1923 and remains one of this fascinatingly obscure figure's more well-known works; it is also possibly the best introduction to his style and intoxicating sound world. Stylistically, there are strong traces of later Scriabin (despite the fact that Sorabji denied the musical connection); it is extremely lush and sensual, indeed like a rain forest at night, full of ornaments and fascinating details. It is long and eventful, but never comes across as rambling. I am less sure it is a timeless masterpiece, but it is surely stirring and a musical experience you are strongly encouraged to try.
> 
> It has been recorded elsewhere (at least by Habermann), but I am in no position to compare interpretations, apart from the fact that Yonty Solomon chooses somewhat slower tempi overall. There is no doubt that Solomon is completely within the style, however, and his ability to realize the opulent textures as well as the longer structural lines of the music is impressive. The sound is rather good, although I could imagine an even more sympathetic piano tone. Nevertheless this is an excellent introduction to the composer and as such recommended with some enthusiasm. - Amazon.com reviewer


----------



## Rogerx

Javier Perianes (piano) performing; Mendelssohn: Songs without Words


----------



## Lisztian

Wonderful playing of these gems.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Weber: Invitation To The Dance / Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot / Berlioz: Les Troyens Ballet Music.

National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 6; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen.
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

MacDowell, Piano Concerto No. 1. Not your everyday piece!


----------



## sonance

Alkan: 
Grande Sonate "Les quatre ages"; Sonatine, Barcarolle; Le festin d'Esope
Marc-André Hamelin, piano (hyperion)


----------



## eljr




----------



## runssical

*Listening to Teodor Currentzis's Mahler 6th that was recently released. It's one of the best Mahler recordings I have ever heard!!*









*My Youtube playlist*


----------



## Judith

Lisztian said:


> Wonderful playing of these gems.
> 
> View attachment 109949


How I love this CD


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach conducting an playing; Schumann; Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/Theme with Variations in E flat major WoO 24 ('Geistervariationen')/Studien fur den Pedal-Flugel (Studies for Pedal Piano), Op. 56 (arr. C. Debussy) etc.

Christoph Eschenbach & Tzimon Barto (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various orchestral works, ballets etc. part three of three this afternoon.

_Songfest_ - cycle of thirteen American poems for six singers and orchestra [Texts: Frank O'Hara/Lawrence Ferlinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston Hughes/June Jordan/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):



_Three Meditations_ for cello and orchestra from the theatre work _Mass_ (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):
_Slava! A Political Overture_ for tape and orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for solo flute, string orchestra and percussion (1981):










_Dybbuk_ - suites one and two for tenor, baritone and orchestra, adapted from the ballet in two acts after the play by Shlomo Ansky [Texts: Hebrew biblical sources] (1974):
Concerto for orchestra [_Jubilee Games_] for baritone and orchestra [Text: _Book of Numbers_] (1986 - rev. 1988-1989):










_A White House Cantata_ for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra - posthumously arranged concert version of the musical _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ [Libretto: Alan Jay Lerner] (orig. 1972-76 - arr. bet. 1990 and 1997):


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 17, K. 570 (Uchida)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous.
> 
> A fine performance too.





Lisztian said:


> Wonderful playing of these gems.
> 
> View attachment 109949


Both of these babies are hot! Mitsuko maybe made the TOP recording of Mozarts sonatas. (not an expert here, but sounds like this...) Stephen is a HELL of a pianist. Genius! Top recording here, no doubt! Very nice choices!


----------



## Judith

Dimace said:


> Both of these babies are hot! Mitsuko maybe made the TOP recording of Mozarts sonatas. (not an expert here, but sounds like this...) Stephen is a HELL of a pianist. Genius! Top recording here, no doubt! Very nice choices!


Saw Stephen live last weekend. Amazing recital


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard  Bernstein Conducts Russian Masters.

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Two Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10/Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture/Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia/Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 etc.
Engelbert Brenner (english horn), Leonard Davis (viola)

New York Philharmonic/Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable tunes_

*Fibich - Overture to "The Fall of Arcona" (Valek/Supraphon)
Dvorak - String Quartet #14 (Prague SQ/DGG)
Smetana - Dance of the Comedians from "Bartered Bride" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Devoyon, Philippe Graffin , Toby Hoffman, Gary Hoffman, Chilingirian Quartet performing; Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin, and String Quartet / Piano Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

10/28/39. Fabulous interpretation.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

listening to YT at work....wanted a performance of Brahms' 3rd......have just turned off Bernstein and the VPO as it literally struck me as being a real 'drag'....have now turned to Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO....never let it be said that the conductor does not matter-I know all the stuff about Lenny being this that and the other but !!!!!!

however one of the comments regarding Herreweghe's intepretation regards it as 'strange' so what do I know?


----------



## Rogerx

Donald Runnicles conducting; Kaufmann: Wagner

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Markus Brück (bass-baritone)

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin.


----------



## Enthusiast

Debussy piano music. This is a lovely CD.


----------



## Bruce

jim prideaux said:


> listening to YT at work....wanted a performance of Brahms' 3rd......have just turned off Bernstein and the VPO as it literally struck me as being a real 'drag'....have now turned to Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO....never let it be said that the conductor does not matter-I know all the stuff about Lenny being this that and the other but !!!!!!
> 
> however one of the comments regarding Herreweghe's intepretation regards it as 'strange' so what do I know?


I know exactly what you mean with Bernstein dragging. It seemed he really started to take his time when he got older. I recall buying an Lp with the same performers of Schumann's Second Symphony, and it just seemed to me that Bernstein took forever to get through the slow movement. For some reason, though, some of his later Mahler recordings were really good, especially his recording of the fifth symphony.


----------



## Bruce

*New Opera*

This morning I'm finishing up listening to an opera by a composer I've never heard of before: Mark Abel. The opera is called Home is a Harbor.









I really enjoyed this opera. Abel doesn't use the standard orchestra, but a chamber group, which includes some synthesized sounds. The singing, especially by soprano Jamie Chamberlin and tenor Jon Lee Keenan is some of the clearest I've heard. The work is quite melodic, but doesn't avoid more serial techniques. Altogether a very pleasant experience!


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Gershwin - various piano and orchestral works.

_Jasbo Brown's Blues_ - from the opera _Porgy and Bess_, arr. for piano (orig. 1934-35):
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and jazz band, arr. for solo piano by George Gershwin (orig. 1924):
_George Gershwin's Song-Book_ - arrangements of 18 songs for solo piano by George Gershwin (1932):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem for orchestra, arr. for solo piano by William Daly (orig. 1928 - arr. 1929):
_Prelude_ [_Melody no.17_] (1925 or 1926):
_Prelude_ [_Novelette in Fourths_] - ed. by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1919):
_Three Preludes_ (1926):
_Impromptu in Two Keys_ (1929):
_Two Waltzes in C_ - adapted by Saul Chaplin (1920s):
_Merry Andrew_ (1928):
_Three-Quarter Blues_ (1923):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] for chamber orchestra, arr. for solo piano by George Gershwin - ed. by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1923):



_Lullaby_ for string quartet - version for strings (orig. 1919): 
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and orchestra [orch. by by Ferde Grofé] (1924):
Piano Concerto in F (1925):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem (1928):
_Second Rhapsody_ for piano and orchestra (1931):
_Cuban Overture_ (1932):
_Variations on the song 'I Got Rhythm'_ (orig. 1930 - arr. 1933-34):
_Catfish Row_ - suite from the opera _Porgy and Bess_ (orig. 1934-35 - arr. 1936):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] for chamber orchestra (1937):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

One of my all time favorite discs of 16th Century secular music:


----------



## Guest

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> That comprehensive set by the Endellion String Quartet is one of my favourites. The last time I looked, the download was available at a low price via the usual outlets - Amazon, iTunes etc - and, if it still is, it's a real bargain.


Yes, I like it a lot. The physical media is also pretty cheap for what you get.


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen Third Symphony, Paavo Berglund, Finnish Radio Symphony (1969 recording).










This is the first work I have heard by this composer and I found it fascinating. Melodic, contrapuntal texture, gives the impression of free tonality, very imaginative use of the orchestra. I will be listening again.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

There was a post somewhere on this forum recently that stated that this was/is an embarrassing joke. To me it is one of my top three Brandenburgs and perhaps the best of the lot. Certainly I know of no set that is better than it (for my ears) ... and I know many many sets.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> There was a post somewhere on this forum recently that stated that this was/is an embarrassing joke. To me it is one of my top three Brandenburgs and perhaps the best of the lot. Certainly I know of no set that is better than it (for my ears) ... and I know many many sets.
> 
> View attachment 109958


Is this his first recording from the 60's? I'm a big admirer of Harnoncourt and treasure his 80's recording, but I've never heard his first recording of the works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> There was a post somewhere on this forum recently that stated that this was/is an embarrassing joke.


I don't know if that was me, but sometime ago I made a disparaging remark about Harnoncourt and was swiftly educated. I have since repented in sackcloth and ashes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

I have a lot of recordings of the 9th, but Gardiner's is the first to emphasize the orchestral colors Schubert put into this piece. He may repeat the themes, but the colors surrounding it change.


----------



## Colin M

R Strauss A Hero's Life Previn Vienna

I love the interplay between solo violin and trumpets in the Hero's Works of Peace...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I have a lot of recordings of the 9th, but Gardiner's is the first to emphasize the orchestral colors Schubert put into this piece. *He may repeat the themes, but the colors surrounding it change.*


Schubert likes a lot the repetitions. In his piano works, also, after for example 10 pages, the pianist sees the two bold lines with the two dots, and, normally speaking, he has to go da capo! I can not remember an other composer, with such tendency to repetitions. As a pianist, I tried to understand this tendency and after a lot of thought I think that the great composer is doing this like an expression exercise for the interpreter, who has to play with different way not - this is common - only some repetitiv music bars or phrases but many pages! This fact makes the one way or an other very difficult sonatas (and orchestral works as we have here) brutally demanding. In his 8th for example, the main theme comes numerus times in the play. Time, after time, without end. And every time MUST sound a little bit different! Otherwise the orchestra has failed and the audience must listen one endless monotony. Someone maybe will ask me: The way you are speaking is like the Austrian was sort in ideas. In the contrary! He was genius. Equally what an orchestra or a pianist can do, an indifferent theme, phrase, etc. will be a failure if we have to repeat it numerus times. *We must have something extremely strong to survive these repetitions. And Schubert has it more than strong: Titanic! *

_A lot of thanks to my fellow user for the chance to write something more for the phenomenon Schubert. 
_


----------



## Guest

This guy is a phenomenal pianist. Great sound, too. (24/96 FLAC)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know if that was me, but sometime ago I made a disparaging remark about Harnoncourt and was swiftly educated. I have since repented in sackcloth and ashes.


No - it wasn't you!


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Is this his first recording from the 60's? I'm a big admirer of Harnoncourt and treasure his 80's recording, but I've never heard his first recording of the works.


I'll need to look into this a bit more. My understanding is that it was recorded at Palais Schönburg, Vienna, in April 1964. But I hadn't realised that they rerecorded in the 80s. The cover I have is the one posted. I'll have to look out for the 80s account. I was put off buying Harnoncourt when his 60s set first came out because some critics preferred more perfect playing (I bought a very good set from Collegium Aureum instead).


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I'll need to look into this a bit more. My understanding is that it was recorded at Palais Schönburg, Vienna, in April 1964. But I hadn't realised that they rerecorded in the 80s. The cover I have is the one posted. I'll have to look out for the 80s account. I was put off buying Harnoncourt when his 60s set first came out because some critics preferred more perfect playing (I bought a very good set from Collegium Aureum instead).


https://www.amazon.com/Brandenburg-...56064&sr=8-3&keywords=harnoncourt+brandenburg

This set is a favorite of mine. Of course you will find varying reactions to it.

Thanks for pointing out the release of the 1964 recording. At various times I have tried to find it, but I mistook this for yet another re-release of the later digital recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 1*


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-6th Symphony.

Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

To my ears, two great interpretations, Martinon and Toscanini. Although given the choice, I'd rather be sailing over Martinon's sea. Toscanini whips up a storm.


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms, Mengelberg and the Concertgebouw*

*Johannes Brahms
Academic Festival Overture
Tragic Overture 
Symphony no. 3 in F major, op. 90
Symphony no. 1 in C minor, op. 68 (3rd movement)*









*Willem Mengelberg 
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *

Recorded 1930, 1931 and 1942.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Trio*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Messe Basse*

This is a simple piece with only an organ accompaniment, but Corboz's forces keep it interesting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil - chamber and piano works beginning this evening, concluding tomorrow.

Many of the works here emanate from George Antheil's time as a young man in 1920s Paris when much of his output was either jazz-based or just plain dissonant partly due to his interest in the percussive elements of machine-driven rhythms. When he returned to America in the mid-1930s his music became markedly conventional, drawing a veil over his _avant-garde_ past in similar fashion to that of Krzysztof Penderecki forty years later. Antheil led an interesting life both inside and outside of music - even if his music isn't to everyone's taste he's still well worth reading about.

Just a little note about the numbering of the violin sonatas: due to Antheil turning his back on his _avant-garde_ era he disowned the second sonata, and re-designated the much later fourth sonata as the 'proper' second instead. The third sonata from 1924 (not included here, sadly) was cannibalised along with the first sonata to make a 'new' first sonata (which isn't here either).

Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata no.2 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata no.4 [_'no.2'_]for violin and piano (1947-48):
Sonata for solo violin (1927 inc.):










_Fireworks and the Profane Waltzers_ (1919):
_The Golden Bird_ [_after the sculpture by Constantin Brâncuși_] (1921):
_Second Sonata_ [_Airplane_] (1921):
_Jazz Sonata_ [_Sonata no.4_] (1921):
_Mechanisms_ (1923):
_Third Sonata_ [_Death of Machines_] (1923):
_Little Shimmy_ (1923):
_Sonate Sauvage_ (1922):
_Sonata V_ (1922-23):
_Sonatina for Radio_ (1929):
_Sonatina 1932_ (1932):



String Quartet no.1 [_in one movement_] (1924 - rev. 1925):
String Quartet no.2 (1927 - rev. 1943):
String Quartet no.3 (1948):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Six different versions, plus Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Well, this certainly isn't boring. I've just got through the first movement, and there are so many mini-intrusions that it isn't necessarily Brahms but Stokowski's take on Brahms. Of course, I've heard the 4th so many times, this is more of a welcome alternative than a disturbing distortion. Usually conductors slow down as they age, but the 92-year-old Stokowski isn't afraid to put the spurs to this old warhorse.


----------



## Iota

Chopin Mazurkas, Andrew Rangell

What a strong feeling of a fresh breeze blowing through Miss Havisham's in these performances, which I like very much indeed! 
At times it can even feel like Tate Modern moving in and hanging up some Mondrian, but in the context of the Mazurkas, this works brilliantly. Bold, arresting playing that lights the music up. 
I can't remember ever listening to them with so much anticipation, nor so easily to so many on the trot.


----------



## Guest

In honor of Schubert's birthday.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: 
- Symphony No.0 in D minor "Die Nullte" WAB 100
- Adagio from String Quintet in F major WAB 112 (arranged by Stanisław Skrowaczewski)*
*Stanisław Skrowaczewski & the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra*

Following on from one of the Saturday Symphonies, I have progressed on to "Die Nullte" and Skrowaczewski's particularly beautiful arrangement of the Adagio of the String Quintet.

This is CD2 from the Oehms Boxed set from the Conductor, one I have been negligent in listening to until recently.

I am really enjoying both piece on this disc. I think the early Symphonies are often unfairly passed over in favour of the mature pieces.


----------



## Guest

No.40. The strings sound a little thin, but otherwise this 24/96 remaster sounds pretty good. Great playing.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS
_The Alan Hovhaness Sampler_
*Alan Hovhaness*
_Prayer of St Gregory, Op. 62b, Elibris (Dawn God of Urardu), Op. 50, Mystic Flute, Op. 22, Symphony no 46, Op. 347 "To the Green Mountains", Mountain Idyll(s), Symphony no 39 for Guitar and Orchestra Op. 321, Sonata for Piano, Op. 301 "Fred the Cat", Haroutiun, Op 71_
Soloists: Chris Gekker (Trumpet), Alexa Still (flute), Marvin Rosen (piano), Michael Long (guitar)
KBS Symphony Orchestra - Nicholas Braithwaite, conductor
Manhattan Chamber Orchestra - Richaed Auldon Clark, conductor
New Zealand Chamber Orchestra - Vakhtang Jordania, conductor
_
Koch_


----------



## ribonucleic

Poulenc - Ballet Suites (Armengaud)












> Although it is unusual to hear these ballet suites performed on the piano, it is often a requirement for a piano score for a projected ballet to be offered before a 'finished' orchestral version is developed. In this way the music can be accepted, approved and choreography and rehearsals begun as quickly as possible. ... A most entrancing album played with verve and sensitivity to Poulenc's individual idiom. - MusicWeb International


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Piano Concerto Nos. 15 & 16 
Ingrid Haebler, London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis
Mercury ‎- SR 90428, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Currently listening to Copland:


----------



## Rogerx

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg performing; Mozart: Violin Sonatas 
K. 301-302-303-304-306


----------



## ribonucleic

Handel - Keyboard Suites (Perahia)












> In his projection of line, mass and colour Perahia makes intelligent acknowledgment of the fact that none of this is piano music, but when it comes to communicating the forceful effects and the brilliance and readiness of finger for which these two great player-composers were renowned, inhibitions are thrown to the wind. ... It is quite big playing throughout, yet not inflated. I admire the tone of voice: the expression is strong but the manner not overly personal, whether Perahia is being brilliant, lyrical, tender, noble, dashing, or anything else. That seems to me right. And I like very much the way the piano is addressed, with the keys touched rather than struck, and a sense conveyed that the music is coming to us through the tips of the fingers rather than the hammers of the instrument. While producing streams of beautifully moulded and inflected sound Perahia is a wizard at making you forget the percussive nature of the apparatus. ... Perahia is an artist, not just a pianist, and if you don't rule out of court the prospect of these composers transcribed for the piano, he has an experience to offer that is vivid and musically considered at the highest level - and (it seems to me) not at all second-best. The virtuosity is special indeed, and there is not a note that hasn't been savoured, thought about and placed with affection. - Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer conducting; Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven.

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing ; Schubert Piano Trios 1 & 2.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Wagner.

Wesendonck Lieder/Tannhäuser: Overture/Götterdämmerung, WWV 86D: Starke Scheite schichtet mir dort "Immolation Scene"/Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod

Eileen Farrell (soprano)

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Sonata

*Edmund Rubbra: symphonies 2 & 6*
Hickox

Can't wait to hear his other stuff


----------



## jim prideaux

Sonata said:


> *Edmund Rubbra: symphonies 2 & 6*
> Hickox
> 
> Can't wait to hear his other stuff


If you have enjoyed 2 and 6 you are in for a treat with a number of the others!

Wand and the Koln RSO-Bruckners 7th.

(an appropriate accompaniment as I take time out during the middle of the day to finish Neal Ascherson's magnificent and elegiac novel 'The Death of the Fronsac'......and before anyone thinks badly of me I know the use of the term 'accompaniment' to describe the music of Bruckner is not perhaps well chosen!)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Sonata

jim prideaux said:


> If you have enjoyed 2 and 6 you are in for a treat with a number of the others!
> 
> Wand and the Koln RSO-Bruckners 7th.
> 
> (an appropriate accompaniment as I take time out during the middle of the day to finish Neal Ascherson's magnificent and elegiac novel 'The Death of the Fronsec'......and before anyone thinks badly of me I know the use of the term 'accompaniment' to describe the music of Bruckner is not perhaps well chosen!)


On the contrary, it sounds like time well spent  Enjoy


----------



## Biwa

Confluences

Richard Wagner: Prelude to Tristan und Isolde (arr. Clement)
César Franck: Fantasie from 3 pieces
Samuel Rousseau: Fantasie, Op. 73
Anton Bruckner: Adagio from Symphony No. 7 (arr. Clement)
Franz Liszt: Am Grabe Richard Wagners, Funerailles (arr. Clement)

Maurice Clement (Thomas organ of St Laurentius Church, Diekirch, Luxembourg)


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil - (mostly) orchestral works this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 (1922):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1926):
_A Jazz Symphony_ for jazz ensemble - arr. for conventional orchestra (orig. 1926 - arr. 1955):



_Symphony for Five Instruments_ for flute, bassoon, trumpet, trombone and viola - second version for three movements (1922-23 - rev. 1923):
_Ballet Mécanique_ - second version (1923-25 - rev. 1953):
_Concert for Chamber Orchestra_ for wind octet (1932):
_Serenade_ no.1 for string orchestra (1948):



Symphony no.4 [_1942_] (1942):
_A Concert Overture - McKonkey's Ferry_ [_Washington at Trenton_] (1948):
Symphony no.6 [after the painting '_Liberty Leading the People_' by Eugène Delacroix] (1947-48):


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Gretry - Overture to "Richard the Lion-Hearted" (Strauss/Seraphim)
Berlioz - Grande Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale (Dondeyne/Westminster)*


----------



## sonance

After listening yesterday to Sokolov performing Chopin's Preludes, Sonata no. 2 and Etudes I continued today with Janusz Olejniczak performing the Polonaises and Mazurkas (naive).










This boxset contains the two double CDs (for the price of one!):



















Both - Sokolov and Olejniczak - perform excellently. I keep listening to Chopin today: the Ballades coupled with Brahms' Ballades, performed by Cédric Tiberghien (harmonia mundi).


----------



## Rogerx

Samson François (piano) performing; Debussy: Pour le piano /Children's Corner/ Estampes (3)/ Pour le piano/ Suite Bergamasque.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 1*

Rostropovitch with Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra, 1959.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerti Grossi Op. 6, No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

After hearing Stokowski's take on Brahms' 4th, this one is completely different: spacious, long-breathed, and sounding good to stay indoors by the fire with.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Two more good Brandenburg sets - one very historic (but also very enjoyable). I spend most of the time taking these amazing concertos for granted but every so often I listen to one (that's how it starts) and once more I remember what amazing works they are.


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Cello Concerto










This work didn't make as strong an impression as the third symphony. The recording is not ideal, the cello is way too prominent in the mix and two long cadenzas seemed excessive. Will continue my way through this collection, perhaps with some chamber music next.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edgard Varèse - complete works tonight (well, nearly complete... ***). I may well play them again tomorrow.

_Un grand sommeil noir (A Long Black Sleep)_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1906):
_Un grand sommeil noir (A Long Black Sleep)_ - arr. for orchestra by Antony Beaumont (orig. 1906 - arr. by 1998)
_Amériques_ for large orchestra - original version edited by Chou Wen-chung (1918-21 - rev. 1927 - edited 1998):
_Offrandes (Offerings)_ for soprano and chamber orchestra [Texts: Vicente Huidobro/José Juan Tablada] (1921):
_Hyperprism_ for nine wind instruments and percussion - rev. by Richard Saks (1922-23 - rev. 1986):
_Octandre_ for seven wind instruments and double bass - rev. and edited by Chou Wen-chung (1923 - rev. and edited 1980):
_Intégrales_ for eleven wind instruments and percussion - rev. and edited by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1924-25 - rev. and edited 1980):
_Arcana_ for large orchestra (1925-27):
_Ionisation_ for thirteen percussion players (1929-31):
_Ecuatorial_ for bass voice, brass, organ, percussion and theremins (later replaced by ondes-martinots in 1961) - corrections to manuscript by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Francisco Ximénez] (1932-34):
_Density 21.5_ for solo flute (1936):
_Tuning Up_ for orchestra - ed. by Chou Wen-chung (1946 inc. - edited by 1998):
_Dance for Burgess_ for chamber ensemble - edited by Chou Wen-chung (1949 - edited 1998):
_Déserts_ for fourteen wind instruments, piano, percussion and electronic tape (1950-54):
_Poème électronique_ for electronic tape (1957-58):
_Nocturnal_ for soprano, male chorus and orchestra - posth. rev. and completion by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Anaïs Nin (1961 inc. - rev. and completed 1968):










(*** collection does not include _Étude pour espace_ for soprano, mixed choir, two pianos and percussion from 1947 which was a fragment from an unrealised project entitled _Espace_, or _La procession de verges_, an interlude for tape which was composed specifically for the 1955 documentary _Around and About Joan Mirò_ by Thomas Bouchard)


----------



## Dimace

*In this recording we have the REAL BIG version of Mahlers 8th *(der Tausend) I have many recordings of this symphony (with the 2nd the most magnificent of all his symphonies) but one day I was looking in You Tube, I realized from some videos that the participants (mix choir, children choir, soloists, orchestra, extra percussion etc.) weren't 1000!!! Sometimes, maybe 300-400 but NOT 1000. I bought this one from Japan (there is also a EU version) to have* the real thing.* (maybe I already have it in my recordings but I didn't search further) The soloists here are perfect! The children choir breath taking! The tempo of Sir Simon somehow fast (this is a surprise, because he prefers the slow / lethargic tempos) in the first movement (I don't like this, period) and after the normal tempi mit tendency to slow or very slow. *What is the real HAMMER is the finale.* There, because we have the whole choir and all the percussions, is the APOTHEOSIS!* The best 8th finale maybe I have ever heard* So 2,5 out 5 as a general musical icon, 5 out 5 for the finale and the children choir! Give it s go.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


A hell of a movie, a hell of a music! Nolan and Zimmer are GREAT! I will buy this one!


----------



## philoctetes

Bax #2 and 4










and some sonatas


----------



## DavidA

Mahler 9 / Bernstein


----------



## philoctetes

Dimace said:


> A hell of a movie, a hell of a music! Nolan and Zimmer are GREAT! I will buy this one!


Don't recall much, mainly the scene where the pod separated from the mothership, falling straight into the hole which was absolute nonsense physically... they should have kept moving together on the same orbit...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

I've now picked up three Messiaen CDs by Andrews on the cheap and like them a lot


----------



## Enthusiast

The first and second suite (overture) ...


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Glazunov-6th Symphony.
> 
> Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


......and now this evening...the 3rd!


----------



## Eramire156

*Olivier Messiaen
Quartet for the End of Time*









*Yvonne Loriod
Christopher Poppen
Manuel Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Meyer*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1 
Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies*
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken Radio Symphony

This is a tremendous set! 8 out of the 9 are top-tier versions, and the 6th is pretty good, too. It has one of the few Eroicas that I really love. If you are a fan of the 5th (and I can't imagine why you wouldn't be), the first and fourth movements are just stunning.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 6. Bernstein/Vienna. A desert island disc for me.










@bharbeke. I couldn't agree more about the Skrowaczewski Beethoven. A stellar set.


----------



## Guest

Op.106--very muscular and powerful outer movements, with an achingly beautiful Adagio. Superbly recorded.


----------



## Guest

Considering that this derives from concerts beginning the day after 9/11, I would have expected a more searing performance. It's still very good, and so is the sound--highly detailed and transparent.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6. Bernstein/Vienna. A desert island disc for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bharbeke. I couldn't agree more about the Skrowaczewski Beethoven. A stellar set.


*This series of Mahlers operas are huge!* Every single recording a must for Mahler fans. The 6th we have here is not an exception. A legendary performance from a true legend conductor and orchestra. Blindfolded buy!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
Steve Reich, J.S. Bach, Igor Stravinsky, Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei, The Knights
The Knights - orchestral collective
_
Warner Classics_


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
> _A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
> Steve Reich, J.S. Bach, Igor Stravinsky, Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei, The Knights
> The Knights - orchestral collective
> _
> Warner Classics_


I don't know the music you are listening, dear friend, but your covers and your photos are state of the art.


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Piano Trio No. 1 (Florestan)












> ... if you are looking for these gorgeous, masterful pieces-and if you don't own them yet you certainly should-then purchase this disc in full confidence that it certainly doesn't get any better. Artistic Quality: 10 - Sound Quality: 10. - ClassicsToday.com


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Gershwin's "An American in Paris":


----------



## Joe B

Torke's "Concerto for Orchestra":


----------



## pmsummer

Dimace said:


> I don't know the music you are listening, dear friend, but your covers and your photos are state of the art.


Thank you kind sir. I try to treat every artist with the respect their collaborative work deserves. Your recognition is deeply appreciated.


----------



## haydnguy

Arnold Bax - Tone Poems Vol. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Beethoven symphonies Nos. & 6
Royal Concert gebouw Orchestra.


----------



## ribonucleic

Penderecki - Symphony No. 8 (Wit)












> The Eighth Symphony, "Songs of Evanescence", actually is a cycle of 12 German poems by the likes of Rilke, Goethe, Eichendorf, and Hesse. Far from being uniformly grim, the texts (available on Naxos' website) speak of the cycle of life, death, and renewal in a manner not too dissimilar from Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde (save that the entire work lasts scarcely longer than Mahler's last song, "The Farewell"). The music is beautiful: lyrically melodic, sumptuously scored, and highly varied, with harmony that ranges from the sweetly diatonic to ferociously dissonant, everywhere responsive to the text. This piece, which requires solo soprano, mezzo, baritone, and full chorus, must rank among Penderecki's finest recent creations, and I easily could see it becoming a repertory item. ... Antoni Wit's Naxos recordings, particularly those of contemporary music, have been almost uniformly splendid, and this one is no exception. He summons terrific playing from the orchestra, has a brilliant and enthusiastic choir at his disposal, and has assembled a very impressive team of soloists, especially soprano Michaela Kaune, baritone Wojtek Drabowicz, and tenor Richard Minkiewicz. Singing this stuff isn't easy, but they make it seem so. The sonics capture the music's massive climaxes as well as its more ethereal moments in natural balance, and with plenty of head room. In short, this disc makes an ideal introduction to Penderecki's art, and to his vocal music in particular. It covers his entire creative life thus far, and offers compelling evidence of just how fine a composer he was, and remains. Artistic Quality: 10 - Sound Quality: 10. - ClassicsToday.com


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

I have just finished listening to Utopia Triumphans performed by the Huelgas Ensemble. This is an astonishing and aurally exquisite album. I want to listen to it again, and perhaps I will after I finish listening to several piano compositions.

Currently on: Debussy - Estampes / Nelson Goerner, piano; Debussy - La Cathedrale engloutie / Noriko Ogawa, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely quartets - a really interesting, varied and appealing cycle - and performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Camerata Köln performing; W F Bach - Sonatas & Trios


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Penderecki - Symphony No. 8 (Wit)


It is also well known as* Lieder der Vergänglichkeit* (transience) Krzysztof is a great conductor. For his music I can say nothing, because I don't like the modern music a lot. ( ''I don't like'' does NOT mean the music is not good.) A very nice choice for everyone likes this kind of music and for the others, they want to exploit it. (Antoni Wit has created a GREAT tradition with Polish composers. A VERY GOOD conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Jacek Kaspszyk conducting; Szymanowski: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W, X, Y and Z.

The later works of Stefan Wolpe are, on the surface, tough nuts but he often creates what I think is a beguiling sound world.

I have to admit that I've never made much headway with anything by Xenakis - probably a step too far for me what with all the advanced mathematics, physics and architecture which lie behind much of his musical thinking.

Akio Yashiro died quite young and there is relatively little of his output available. The two works here hold no terrors but are still contemporary-sounding for their time - in places the more exotic, Shinto-derived textures remind me of Messiaen and even Britten but there are more to these compositions than oriental flourishes.

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich's violin concerto is most enjoyable - lyrical and full-bodied. I'm sure _Rituals_ would be appreciated by those who like percussion-based works such as James MacMillan's _Veni, Veni, Emmanuel_ or Michael Daugherty's _UFO_.

Quartet [_Piece_] for oboe, cello, piano and percussion (1954-55):
_Cantata_ for voice, voices and ensemble [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin/Herodotus/Robert Creeley] (1963):
String Quartet (1969):










_Pléïades_ for six percussionists (1978):



Symphony (1958):
Piano Concerto (1964-67):



Violin Concerto no.1 (1997):
_Rituals_ for five percussionists and orchestra (2002):


----------



## Rogerx

Coull Quartet with Martin Roscoe (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Quintet in G minor/ Sibelius: String Quartet In D Minor "Voces Intimae".


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Three Wishes" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Suk - Ripening (Pesek/Virgin)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more British quartets.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)and conducting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia.
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: St. Matthew Passion*
Helmuth Riling, Colin Davis, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart

Thanks to wkasimer for this recommendation. It's the first vocal version I have heard of this work, and I am very pleased with the performers. The background instrumentation has organ, flute, strings, and trumpet, so it sounds both authentic and modern.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


I have everything Angela has recorded with Bach! I'm starting with this statement to have no misunderstandings. And, this is crazy, with her I can listen the Greatest. Not for a long time and only periodically, but I listen to him. They passed some years to realize that any time I was in the mood for Bach, I had chosen her and not Andras recordings (also with him I owe everything around Bach). After this didn't take a long time to find the truth. I believe everyone of you knows the truth and it isn't necessary to write more about it. The moment Bach is no longer with us to tell us his opinion, let us enjoy all these beautiful recordings in high Tec Steinways, Fazziolis and Baldwins and, why not, in electrical pianos with pop and rock sound effects. I tried it once and it was very beautiful...


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


>


*The BEST Lulu!* Period.


----------



## Malx

The last two Schumann Symphonies from Bernstein and the Vienna PO:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library loan. Quite lively, interesting music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> View attachment 110013


Getting a little handsy, aren't they?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

One review said of this recording, "The Fourth is monumental, at times even marmoreal, with the tragic impulses held in check by a certain stoicism." I guess that sums this one up.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Getting a little handsy, aren't they?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, String Quartet No 1.










I really enjoyed this three movement work, fast slow fast. The middle movement is intense with a climax towards the middle. The music is based on combining motifs in different ways. I had to consult the notes to confirm that this is a 12-tone serial work. It is clear that it is organized based on imitative counterpoint, and there isn't an obvious contrast in style with the later works which are described as "free tonality."

Looks like I will have to start looking for recordings of the string quartets (there are three).


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> Library loan. Quite lively, interesting music.


Fritz, I like your Vivaldi, because you like him… :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> *The BEST Lulu!* Period.


I never seem to get through it. I think I like it better on DVD.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Flavius

Art of the shakuhachi vol. 1. Kifu Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Jaap van Zweden with the Netherlands Philharmonic. Well thought out and well played. Everything done here is done how I think the 4th should sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Gardiner's Brahms is like the Sistine Chapel after its restoration; all those dull colors are now bright, and it takes a little getting used to.

View attachment 110027


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Quintet for 2 violins, viola & 2 cellos in C major, D. 956 (Op. posth. 163)*









*Budapest Quartet 
Benar Heifetz
*


----------



## D Smith

Since it seems to be in the air today: Brahm's Symphony No. 4 performed by Nelsons and Boston. This be the most relaxed recording I've ever heard. But once you get used to Nelsons' genial approach, he makes his case. That said I don't think I've ever heard as good a recording of a symphony playing this well. It really sounded like you're there and Boston was in top form. I could hear all the parts and the interplay between them. Recommended!


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Since it seems to be in the air today: Brahm's Symphony No. 4 performed by Nelsons and Boston.


Thanks for the recommendation. I wasn't aware of this one. I'm listening now on Amazon Music.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Autumn, A Way A Lone, I Hear the Water Dreaming, Twill by Twilight. YokoyamaNakamura Koizumi Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Numajiri (Denon)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony and Haydn Variations.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Some chamber music for the end of the day:

Dvorak, Piano Trio in G minor Op 26 - The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Guest

The last three sonatas. Overall, this is my favorite set--has a great balance of power and poetry. Superb sound, too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Probably not on-line until the afternoon but I've got tomorrow's listening already planned.

Bruckner and Mahler symphonies side by side part one.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [revised 'Linz' version] (1865-66 - rev. 1877 and 1884):



Symphony ['0'] D-minor (1869):



Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88 - rev. by 1896):



Symphony no.2 [Text: German folk sources/Friedrich Gottlieb Klopstock] (1888-94):


----------



## philoctetes

Going off the main trail today with a little Respighi


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Alicia De Larrocha ‎- A Golden Jubilee Recital
London Records ‎- CS 7147, Vinyl, LP, Compilation, US, 1979.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Colin M

Berwald Reminiscence of the Norwegian Mountains. Gavle Symphony Sakari

I am continually amazed by this composer’s command and genius.


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Ravel & Chausson: Piano Trios


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## senza sordino

Berlioz Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem). A new purchase for me. I'm relatively unfamiliar with this work. And I'm highly impressed. 









Saint-Saëns Piano Trios, always nice music from him









Frank Symphony in D and Roussel Symphony no 3, a relatively new purchase. Terrific stuff









Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios. I truly adore the Roussel piano trio. 









Chausson Symphony, Poeme, Poems de l'amour et de la mer, Piano Quartet, Concert for violin, piano and string quartet. Fabulous disks, thumbs up


----------



## Rogerx

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano) performing; Falla & Lorca: Encuentro


----------



## haydnguy

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies*
> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken Radio Symphony
> 
> This is a tremendous set! 8 out of the 9 are top-tier versions, and the 6th is pretty good, too. It has one of the few Eroicas that I really love. If you are a fan of the 5th (and I can't imagine why you wouldn't be), the first and fourth movements are just stunning.


I am sorry if this picture is too small but I wanted to verify that this was the correct CD before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Bruffy conducting; Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale.


----------



## sonance

senza sordino said:


> Berlioz Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem). A new purchase for me. I'm relatively unfamiliar with this work. And I'm highly impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


I happened to listen to Berlioz' requiem yesterday, too. I've got the performance by McCreesh (signum).










Do you happen to know it? I think it to be quite good, though I still wait impatiently for a recording with Eliot Gardiner. Some years ago I saw resp. listened to Gardiner's Berlioz via TV (it took place at the Festival Saint Denis in France). It felt utterly gripping then, an experience I miss while listening to McCreesh. (There's a YouTube video of Gardiner's Berlioz, unfortunately the video quality doesn't meet the normal standard.)

In case you know the McCreesh recording: Would you say that Edward Gardner's Berlioz betters it?

Listening now:

Theodore Gouvy: Requiem
Scheri Greenawald, soprano; Elsa Maurus, mezzo; Gérard Garino, tenor; Manfred Hemm, bass; Choeur de la Schola de Vienne/Wolfgang Bruneder; La Philharmonie de Lorraine: Orchestre, solistes et choeurs/Jacques Houtmann (k617)










The Gouvy Requiem is coupled with a "Cantate le Printemps" (Spring Cantata) - probably just to fill the CD. Not a very good idea ...


----------



## Marinera

Savall's Marin Marais - Suitte VII en sol majeur, book 3 and Suitte d'un gout etranger, book 4


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Probably not on-line until the afternoon but I've got tomorrow's listening already planned.
> 
> Bruckner and Mahler symphonies side by side part one.
> 
> Symphony no.1 in C-minor [revised 'Linz' version] (1865-66 - rev. 1877 and 1884):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony ['0'] D-minor (1869):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88 - rev. by 1896):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 [Text: German folk sources/Friedrich Gottlieb Klopstock] (1888-94):


All these are TOP, especially Mahlers 2nd with Lenny which is THE 2nd...



philoctetes said:


> Going off the main trail today with a little Respighi


I Knew the Concerto in Modo Misolidio (Sonya Hanke, Sydney SO, Fredman, Marco Polo) but not the one in A-. It is very good to know that an other Ottorinos Concerto came to life. CHANDOS is a warranty for the quality. Well done!



WVdave said:


> Alicia De Larrocha ‎- A Golden Jubilee Recital
> London Records ‎- CS 7147, Vinyl, LP, Compilation, US, 1979.
> 
> View attachment 110037


I'm in love with Alicia. I'm not interested what she is playing. Which label presents her etc... I buy blindfolded. END.



Marinera said:


> View attachment 110046
> 
> 
> Savall's Marin Marais - Suitte VII en sol majeur, book 3 and Suitte d'un gout etranger, book 4


Jordi is a very interesting personality. In the past, he gave to us many early music,unknown works and their respective composers. He is more a scientist than a musician. This one looks very good and with a note of nostalgy. I like it.


----------



## eljr

Bach Collegium Japan / Masaaki Suzuki / Masato Suzuki
Verbum Caro Factum Est: A Christmas Greeting

Release Date November 2, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Keyboard


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> Jordi is a very interesting personality. In the past, he gave to us many early music,unknown works and their respective composers. *He is more a scientist than a musician.* This one looks very good and with a note of nostalgy. I like it.


a musical archivist who demands perfection in his music's presentation and it's historic relevance

Seeing him perform is as close to total contentment as we can ever expect in this dimension we find ourselves.


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Berlioz Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem). A new purchase for me. I'm relatively unfamiliar with this work. And I'm highly impressed.


There are several new releases I am enjoying right now and this is indeed one of them!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> I'm in love with Alicia. I'm not interested what she is playing. Which label presents her etc... I buy blindfolded. END.


:lol:



> Jordi is a very interesting personality. In the past, he gave to us many early music,unknown works and their respective composers. *He is more a scientist than a musician.* This one looks very good and with a note of nostalgy. I like it.


I'd say above all he's an artist. He's strong academic and a musician, but he transcends both. To continue with the statement if he were more scientist than a musician than the music and programmes he plays wouldn't come so much alive. He is a researcher and he's one of the top viola da gamba players in the world. The balance of academic and historical inquiry he does is perfectly married to his outstanding musical skills and first and foremost it serves music by not only deepening an understanding of music by providing the context, i.e. the cultural and historical background, but everything is played and crafted with utmost feeling for the music. He's not only a very skilled and gifted musician but also his role as the pioneering director with a vision and feeling for earlier and traditional music cannot be emphasised strongly enough either. Also, it must be added that Jordi Savall collaborates with the talented musicians of the highest calibre on all his projects. As they say 'the devil is in the detail' and I'd say that Savall sets the highest standard here.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd say above all he's an artist. He's strong academic and a musician, but he transcends both. To continue with the statement if he were more scientist than a musician than the music and programmes he plays wouldn't come so much alive. He is a researcher and he's one of the top viola da gamba players in the world. The balance of academic and historical inquiry he does is perfectly married to his outstanding musical skills and first and foremost it serves music by not only deepening an understanding of music by providing the context, i.e. the cultural and historical background, but everything is played and crafted with utmost feeling for the music. He's not only a very skilled and gifted musician but also his role as the pioneering director with a vision and feeling for earlier and traditional music cannot be emphasised strongly enough either. Also, it must be added that Jordi Savall collaborates with the talented musicians of the highest calibre on all his projects. As they say 'the devil is in the detail' and I'd say that Savall sets the highest standard here.


Speaking of Mr Savall, he releases a new album tomorrow although it's not even available for pre-order yet that I can find. Europe release is December 7th.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducts; Barber and Schuman

( works and artist on cover.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnguy said:


> I am sorry if this picture is too small but I wanted to verify that this was the correct CD before I pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 110041


Well, if you don't like it, you can send it to me.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto in modo misolidio for piano and orchestra.*


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> a musical archivist who demands perfection in his music's presentation and it's historic relevance
> 
> Seeing him perform is as close to total contentment as we can ever expect in this dimension we find ourselves.





Marinera said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd say above all he's an artist. He's strong academic and a musician, but he transcends both. To continue with the statement if he were more scientist than a musician than the music and programmes he plays wouldn't come so much alive. He is a researcher and he's one of the top viola da gamba players in the world. The balance of academic and historical inquiry he does is perfectly married to his outstanding musical skills and first and foremost it serves music by not only deepening an understanding of music by providing the context, i.e. the cultural and historical background, but everything is played and crafted with utmost feeling for the music. He's not only a very skilled and gifted musician but also his role as the pioneering director with a vision and feeling for earlier and traditional music cannot be emphasised strongly enough either. Also, it must be added that Jordi Savall collaborates with the talented musicians of the highest calibre on all his projects. As they say 'the devil is in the detail' and I'd say that Savall sets the highest standard here.


Thanks a lot for the useful information. I'm irrelevant with this music and every new knowledge is very welcome!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano for violin and orchestra*

The third movement is fun; it sounds it was written for a cowboy movie.


----------



## Joe B

edit: track #3 of this disc, "Mary's lullaby", is worth the price of the disc:


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> Thanks a lot for the useful information. I'm irrelevant with this music and every new knowledge is very welcome!


You're very welcome and thank you! I am glad you consider my post helpful, and I learn myself all the time. You may also be interested in Paolo Pandolfo, he's an exceptionally good viola player. All his cds are perfections too. Savall was his mentor. There are earlier Savall and Pandolfo albums like 'Diego Ortiz' where they played together.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Gimeno conducting; Debussy: La Mer, Iberia, Images Premier Livre, Six Epigraphes Antiques

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> Speaking of Mr Savall, he releases a new album tomorrow although it's not even available for pre-order yet that I can find. Europe release is December 7th.


Yes, thank you. I saw this here first. Spotify haven't got any previews available. It is strange though, you can preorder them in UK amazon, but amazon Spain sells them already, even 3rd party sellers, same with amazon France..


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Improvisations for 2 organs in Catedral Metropolitana, Mexico City

Jeremy Joseph, Jürgen Essl (organs)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler symphonies side by side - part two tonight.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor [1877 Nowak edition - ed. Carragan] (1872 - rev. 1877):



Symphony no.3 in D-minor [1889 Nowak edition] (1873 - rev. 1877-78 and 1889):



Symphony no.3 [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources] (c.1893-96):



Symphony no.4 in G [Text: German folk sources] (1899-1900):


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.


----------



## starthrower

Superb sonics in this interesting collection.


----------



## eljr

Grant Dickson / Myer Fredman / Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Eugene Goossens: The Apocalypse

Release Date November 2, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*Schreker - Fantastic Overture (Seipenbusch/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #4 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
S. Wagner - Prelude to "Der Friedensengel" (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort._
*Kaiser Ferdinand III, Johann Jacob Froberger, Giovanni Legrenzi, Leopold I, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Giovanni Valentini*
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Klaus Mertens - bass
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba
_
CPO_


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.


Leif is a super romantic piano player and a very good piano teacher. I had once the chance to attend a master class of him and I was impressed from his profound Knowledge for composers like Schumann and Rachmaninov. This Sibelius recording certainly will be memorable, because not many pianists are playing these works, as I know at least. Next year I want to start with Sibelius and the Scandinavia School (till now I have listened almost nothing, despite I have almost every work from this school) and this recording will be very helpful. The only composer and maestro, this moment, I'm specialized with, is the GREAT* Leif Segerstam* who after Sergiu is my big love on the podium. I will be keen on seeing some works from him in this great thread and of course I will bring to you in the future some great recordings of him. Thanks a lot for this presentation!


----------



## Colin M

Alfven Symphony 1 Fm. N Jarvi Royal Stockholm

I love this piece for its individuality. In 1897, the precocious 24 year old (similar to Sibelius in Finland) was announcing to the world that Scandinavian music would have its own distinct flavor. At the age of 81, he said about this, “It is very easy to grasp; it is the first symphony that was written in the Swedish language.”

Given the temperature outside today, I will probably warm up by listening to Swedish Rhapsody No 1 (Midsommaravaka) a few times in a row on this collection : )

Then onto Finland but staying with N Jarvi and Sibelius Tone Poems Gothenburg. Let us be Thankful for this beautiful thing called Classical Music.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## pmsummer

LUX
_Compositions representing the power of 'light'_
*Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Edward Elgar, John Tavener, Morton Lauridsen, Ben Folds, Ola Gjeilo, Anonymous*, others
Voces8
_
Decca_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Enjoying Thanksgiving here with Dvorak's New World Symphony; the Cleveland Orchestra led by George Szell.


----------



## Dimace

*Leif composes like crazy.* He is a creative force. His music (at his early years) characterizing low atonality and affordable dissonance. (please, try the Symphony 21, Visions at Korpijärvi) A mystic touch, sometimes applied on his music makes it suitable for mystery movies. What lies underneath his music, like a final impression, is an unfulfilled tension and expectation which sometimes is realized with high pitch violin notes or extended percussion use. The lack of main theme gives him a free movement around his idea, but drives also to uncertainty where the whole thing goes. This uncertainty, which tantalizes his work and his ego like a modern composer, has many times very bright orchestral escapes, to relief the listener and ease his way out from a dreamful or nightmare like situation. Despite he is influenced from Finland's musical tradition, as he says, this is something only lies on the air and not in the core of his music, which is universal and some times pathogenic, imitating the modern society and its problems. I can write many pages, analyzing him like a personality and his music like a value and testament. For the moment only one suggestion and I hope that you will find the Segerstam Project interesting.


----------



## Colin M

D Smith said:


> Enjoying Thanksgiving here with Dvorak's New World Symphony; the Cleveland Orchestra led by George Szell.


Thanks for sharing this. I am always delighted to find an unfamiliar performance of this piece that others are drawn to. That is the true testament of a great work. It allows the conductor and players a chance to help color in the picture. So many performances so little time : )


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Grieg: Lyrische Stücke. Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## WVdave

W. A. Mozart; Piano Concerto In E Flat Major, KV 482
J. Haydn; Piano Concerto In D Major, Op. 21
Jörg Demus; Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Franz-Paul Decker
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 138 049 SLPM, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1960.


----------



## chill782002

Holst - Egdon Heath

Sir Adrian Boult / London Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1961


----------



## Malx

New Boxed set arrived today - so I'll dive straight in with CD 1:

Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 1 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-Passacalgia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk/Symphony no.10

Andris Nelsons conducting the BSO.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 2 

Kovacevich / Davis


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> New Boxed set arrived today - so I'll dive straight in with CD 1:
> 
> Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 1 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
> 
> View attachment 110062


A great acquisition. What did you think about the work?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

ODES FOR ST. CECELIA'S DAY
MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
*Henry Purcell*
Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott - direction
_
Veritas x2_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## opus55

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Wien-Berlin performing;Danzi & Lachner: Wind Quintets.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano) performing; Schumann - Works for Clarinet & Piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrés Cárdenes (violin), David Deveau (piano) performing; Schubert: Fantasie & Sonatinas for Violin & Piano


----------



## jim prideaux

start the day with Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO performing Rachmaninov 3rd Piano Concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## bravenewworld

Parsifal, Knappertsbusch (1962) at Bayreuth.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

earlier:
Saint-Saens: Requiem; Psaume XVIII
Françoise Pollet, soprano; Magali Chalmeau-Damonte, mezzo; Jean-Luc Viala, tenor; Nicolas Rivenq, baritone (and more soloists for voice and instruments). Choeur Regional Vittoria d'Île de France/Michel Piquemal; Orchestre National d'Île de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal)










now:
Johann Christian Bach: Missa da Requiem; Miserere
Lenneke Ruiten, soprano; Ruth Sandhoff, alto; Colin Balzer, tenor; Thomas E. Bauer, bass; Rias Kammerchor; Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin/Hans-Christoph Rademann (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor/Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33*

Philippe Entremont (piano)Justus Frantz (piano)*

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler symphonies side by side - part three today.

Symphony no.4 in E-flat [1881 Haas edition] (1873-74 - rev. 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat [original published version] (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):



Symphony no.5 (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):



Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):


----------



## Enthusiast

Reminded by another thread: Dvorak's New World from this historical recording:


----------



## Marinera

Decameron 
Esther Lamandier (vocals, portable organ, harp, vielle and lute)


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


Elisabeth, if I can remember correctly, gave as a magnificent Chopin/ Nocturnes recording! She is a true romantic and I'm sure her Schubert (despite the increased difficulty) should be super! I'd like to have this one.



Itullian said:


>


Stephen is among the greatest pianist of 20th century. For someone who eats at the same table with Horowitz, Ogdon, Fischer etc. I have to write nothing but GO AND GRAB this one!


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Reminded by another thread: Dvorak's New World from this historical recording:
> 
> View attachment 110071


*This is true GEM! A real collectible! A treasure!* Take care of it, my friend! It will be unique in some years (a reprint never affects the original) BRAVO!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Mark Elder conducting; Elgar: The Wand of Youth Suites& other works

Hallé Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be surveying (or reminding myself of) some older New Worlds. I love this one, too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 & Piano Sonatas K281 & K332

Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


I'll take your lead on this. Listening to Arnesen's "Maginficat", a beautiful piece of music.

edit: Let this play all the way through.....to good to stop!


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lute
_
Brilliant Classics _via _BIS_

4 CD set


----------



## starthrower

Fits the weather up here!


----------



## Andolink

*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Quartets, Op. 33_


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Bion" (Sanderling/ASV)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #2 (Tirimo/Regis)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #94 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *Leif composes like crazy.* He is a creative force. His music (at his early years) characterizing low atonality and affordable dissonance. (please, try the Symphony 21, Visions at Korpijärvi) A mystic touch, sometimes applied on his music makes it suitable for mystery movies. What lies underneath his music, like a final impression, is an unfulfilled tension and expectation which sometimes is realized with high pitch violin notes or extended percussion use. The lack of main theme gives him a free movement around his idea, but drives also to uncertainty where the whole thing goes. This uncertainty, which tantalizes his work and his ego like a modern composer, has many times very bright orchestral escapes, to relief the listener and ease his way out from a dreamful or nightmare like situation. Despite he is influenced from Finland's musical tradition, as he says, this is something only lies on the air and not in the core of his music, which is universal and some times pathogenic, imitating the modern society and its problems. I can write many pages, analyzing him like a personality and his music like a value and testament. For the moment only one suggestion and I hope that you will find the Segerstam Project interesting.
> 
> View attachment 110059


I'm listening now, loving the sounds he's getting from his orchestra (I'm a big fan of orchestral color).


----------



## Rogerx

Markus Brönnimann (flute), Jean‐Philippe Vivier (clarinet) & Michael Kleiser (piano) performing; Koechlin & Emmanuel: Music for Flute, Clarinet and Piano.


----------



## D Smith

It's so cold here I had to put on Sinfonia Antarctica by Vaughan Williams - performed by Boult and the LPO. I'll follow that with Delius' Summer Night on the River


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening now, loving the sounds he's getting from his orchestra (I'm a big fan of orchestral color).


I'm very glad you like him. If you haven't already done it try also other works he is conducting, especially with the *Orquesta Sinfónica de Galicia*He will blow your mind! Immense quality.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


I have no idea what is this, but I like the surrealistic cover!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 8 of this box set:








"Serenade for Small Orchestra"
"Larch Trees"
"Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra"
"Concerto for 28 Players"


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> Disc 8 of this box set:


I've got that box on the way to my mailbox. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Symphony in One Movement, Op. 29_ (1969, revised 1981)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> I have no idea what is this, but I like the surrealistic cover!


then I recommend you acquire it!

I have always purchased an album if I am intrigued by the cover art. 9 out of 10 times I am not disappointed.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

After Mr Glass' 11th, this is in the queue:


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> I have no idea what is this, but I like the surrealistic cover!


This is an incredible release:


----------



## Flavius

Arrived yesterday.

Art of the shakuhachi vol.2. Mitsuhashi
Zemlinsky: König Kandaules
" : Der Kreidekreis
" : Der Zwerg. Conlon
" : Florentinische Tragödie
" : Orchterlieder

Art of the Shakuhachi vol. 2. Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem*

I don't know what it is about Karel Ancerl, but his recordings are always compelling.


----------



## Enthusiast

It turns out my Mahler 6 binge of earlier in the week wasn't entirely spent. I spent much of the afternoon with the Levi recording - one I remembered liking a lot but had began to think that was because when I got it I didn't have very many M6s. It turns out I still love it! It has a slightly manic (as in pathological) feel to it and lots of attractive detail. Some of the speeds are quite fast but it never sounds hurried or over-driven to me.









Now I'm listening to an old favourite - the second Bernstein recording - which is grim and relentless in its interpretation of the meaning of the word "tragic". I think it and the 5th are the best performances of Bernstein's second traversal of the Mahler symphonies: I find some of them a little indulgent but 5 and 6 are tight and devastating.


----------



## Eramire156

*Robert Schumann
Piano Quintet, Op. 44

Antonin Dvorák
Piano Quintet No.2, Op. 81*









*Jonathan Biss
Elias String Quartet 
*


----------



## Guest

Very good--not too sado-modernistic.


----------



## starthrower

No. 1, since I never listen to it.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Requiem*
> 
> I don't know what it is about Karel Ancerl, but his recordings are always compelling.
> 
> View attachment 110084


I have it, again with Ancerl (Meister in Dvorak) and Berlin Radio Symphony Orc. and Choir with Adam, Schreier and Rose. (1991 Forlane) It is VERY GOOD (what else could be with Karel and Theo (yes the big Wagner guy!)) but the sound engineering isn't perfect. The sound is a little bit dark or clumsy or moody... I can't find now the correct word. In every case not a bad buy at all! 

_*If your sound is good, please tell me and I will give it a try! Thanks! _


----------



## LezLee

*Uccellini - Aria Quinta Sopra La Bergamasca *

Heard this on the radio recently, just bought the album. Lovely!


----------



## eljr

The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe, Op. 52


----------



## wkasimer

The Complete Chaliapin on Marston:









Fabulous set, includes a hardcover book with essays, dozens of photos of the singer, texts and translation.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> It turns out my Mahler 6 binge of earlier in the week wasn't entirely spent. I spent much of the afternoon with the Levi recording - one I remembered liking a lot but had began to think that was because when I got it I didn't have very many M6s. It turns out I still love it! It has a slightly manic (as in pathological) feel to it and lots of attractive detail. Some of the speeds are quite fast but it never sounds hurried or over-driven to me.
> 
> View attachment 110085
> 
> 
> Now I'm listening to an old favourite - the second Bernstein recording - which is grim and relentless in its interpretation of the meaning of the word "tragic". I think it and the 5th are the best performances of Bernstein's second traversal of the Mahler symphonies: I find some of them a little indulgent but 5 and 6 are tight and devastating.
> 
> View attachment 110086


With every respect and a lot of love you are presenting a brand new Porsche and a DDR Trabant here! :lol: Nothing comes near Lennys Mahler Series. (You know that many guys out there consider the 7th from these series the best ever?) We are talking about Perfektion. Of course, I DIDN'T listen the first recording! I assume only and I will accept your opinion for the opposite without questions.


----------



## eljr

Disc 1


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> It turns out my Mahler 6 binge of earlier in the week wasn't entirely spent. I spent much of the afternoon with the Levi recording - one I remembered liking a lot but had began to think that was because when I got it I didn't have very many M6s. It turns out I still love it! It has a slightly manic (as in pathological) feel to it and lots of attractive detail. Some of the speeds are quite fast but it never sounds hurried or over-driven to me.
> 
> View attachment 110085
> 
> 
> Now I'm listening to an old favourite - the second Bernstein recording - which is grim and relentless in its interpretation of the meaning of the word "tragic". I think it and the 5th are the best performances of Bernstein's second traversal of the Mahler symphonies: I find some of them a little indulgent but 5 and 6 are tight and devastating.
> 
> View attachment 110086


That Levi Mahler 6 is often overlooked when people list preferred recordings but it has always been high on my list.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> With every respect and a lot of love you are presenting a brand new Porsche and a DDR Trabant here! :lol: Nothing comes near Lennys Mahler Series. (You know that many guys out there consider the 7th from these series the best ever?) We are talking about Perfektion. Of course, I DIDN'T listen the first recording! I assume only and I will accept your opinion for the opposite without questions.


Perhaps a Porsche and a classic Corvette - but definitely NOT a DDR Trabant


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> A great acquisition. What did you think about the work?


Perhaps not what I expected having previously heard some later works and being a lover of his String Quartets.
A slightly overlong Late Romantic Symphony but of an overall very good standard, I will need to listen a few more times to get to know it better.


----------



## Malx

Getting towards the end of the Brahms box (and what a good box it is).
Not my usual fare but I thoroughly enjoyed this disc.

31 Lieder - Bernarda Fink, Roger Vignoles.
11 Zigeunerlieder Op 103 - RIAS Kammerchor, Marcus Creed & Alain Planes Pianoforte.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> With every respect and a lot of love you are presenting a brand new Porsche and a DDR Trabant here! :lol: Nothing comes near Lennys Mahler Series. (You know that many guys out there consider the 7th from these series the best ever?) We are talking about Perfektion. Of course, I DIDN'T listen the first recording! I assume only and I will accept your opinion for the opposite without questions.


I do like most of the accounts in Bernstein's second set but when they remastered the sound of his earlier NYPO set I found many of the performances better. The 7th in the second set is quite good (sorry not to say more!) but I do greatly prefer Gielen and Jansons (for example) in that work! I really do not like the 9th from Bernstein's second set!


----------



## haydnguy

*Vivaldi *(1678-1741)

Double Concertos (for Two Violins, ,Strings, and Basso Continuo)

Victoria Mullova | Giuliano Carmignola, _violin_

Venice Baroque Orchestra (on authentic instruments)

Andrea Marcon, conducting


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> That Levi Mahler 6 is often overlooked when people list preferred recordings but it has always been high on my list.


It _is_ good, isn't it? At the time I got it I was so impressed that I went on to buy his 7 - but I do not remember being so impressed with it so I abandoned my loyalty. But hearing his 6 again after quite some time leads me to want to try some of his other Mahler recordings. DO you have any sense of which ones are good?


----------



## Itullian

Opus 59


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4. Bohm/Vienna. Certainly one of the very best 4ths I've heard. Extremely well-paced, sure-footed and lively. Recommended, as is the entire set.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> It _is_ good, isn't it? At the time I got it I was so impressed that I went on to buy his 7 - but I do not remember being so impressed with it so I abandoned my loyalty. But hearing his 6 again after quite some time leads me to want to try some of his other Mahler recordings. DO you have any sense of which ones are good?


I have his 2nd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th - in all honesty I haven't played any of them for ages. If I trust my memory I think 5 & 6 I regarded as the best. The 7th doesn't immediately spring to mind, which may be construed as a negative response or more realistically an indication of my memory lapsing!
The 2nd and 4th I recall as being very worthy accounts both let down a little by soloists not to my taste - in the 4th von Strade (hope my spelling is correct) sounds a bit too much like an old school teacher rather than someone exhibiting youthful freshness.

I will try and find time to listen to them again soon.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Sinfonia drammatica. *

This isn't the Respighi of church windows, bird songs, and modal melodies; this is closer to Mahler and Strauss.


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis:

Concerto No 2 for Violin & Orchestra Op 49 - Josef Suk (violin), Czech PO, Wolfgang Sawallisch.

Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments Op 64 - Milan Langer (piano), Prague RSO, Tomas Koutnik.

Concertino for Bassoon and Wind Instruments Op 61 - Czech PO Wind Ensemble, Milos Formacek.

All in all this is a very interesting 3 disc set - my preference is for the Concertos, which tend to be his later compositions, over the pieces written for 'large orchestra'.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I do like most of the accounts in Bernstein's second set but when they remastered the sound of his earlier NYPO set I found many of the performances better. The 7th in the second set is quite good (sorry not to say more!) but I do greatly prefer Gielen and Jansons (for example) in that work! I really do not like the 9th from Bernstein's second set!


I understand you, my good friend! I don't like Lennys Das Lied von der Erde (an example is this) But, this is something for all of us to think about, I don't like the performance or I don't like very much this work of the Master? If you want my answer, I don't like the work, despite the Master considered it as its best! (and so MUST be! He knows better than me.) Some times, our personal taste, (this is very logical) is misoriented. At least with me this is a fact: I don't like something and like an avalanche everything else is buried unfairly under tones of negative judgments...


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaughan Williams-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Andrew Davis and the BBC SO.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


I say YES to every single work Aaron has composed! I don't like everything of him, but this changes nothing! He reinvented Americas music and gave us so many masterpieces and excellent performances, as a conductor or soloist, to consider him, with Gershwin, Kerr, Hanson, Lenny, etc. a national US treasure. His Rodeo is among the best musical pieces I ever heard. And, almost all of his work, is quite modern. And I don't like the modern music...


----------



## Itullian

Look no further for a complete set of Mendelssohn's piano music for piano only.
The sound is absolutely gorgeous and the booklet is beautiful!


----------



## Malx

Kancheli, Chiaroscuro - Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden, Voyage, Autumn, excerpt, November Steps, tenth step, Eclipse. Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Music Dept., Imperial Household (Echo)


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

The sound is amazing on this edition. I wonder if this is from the Audite label?
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...lucerne-festival-historic-performances-vol-vi


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Canticle of the Sun - Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica et al.

My second listen to this work and it is a stunning piece of music, modern, accessible, a first class live recording.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina, Canticle of the Sun - Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica et al.
> 
> My second listen to this work and it is a stunning piece of music, modern, accessible, a first class live recording.
> 
> View attachment 110100


The Lyre Of Orpheus is a great piece as well.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Gémeaux for oboe, trombone and 2 orchestras; Dream Windows; Spirit Garden. Honma, Lindberg, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Numajiri (Brilliant)

I find Takemitsu increasingly compliments my frame o mind. Certainly introspective: open to the 'All'.


----------



## Itullian

Fabulous set. Excellent sound. A lot of soul.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> The Lyre Of Orpheus is a great piece as well.


No arguments from me - an excellent disc all round.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
LeStrange Viols
_
Olde Focus_


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> In today's mail:


Joe, would you like, please, to listen a little more the piano to have to write something for your marvelous presentations? Now, the only thing I can write is that I love your covers, or I found the title interesting... :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings this week. As I mentioned before, about a month ago I turned off the radio and tv in the mornings and turned on the music. I don't need to hear the news, traffic and weather, it's just noise. Music is so much better before I start my work day.

Mozart Symphonies no 31 Paris, no 35 Haffner, no 36 Linz









Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for violin, viola and orchestra (my favourite concerti of Mozart) Concertone for two violins. This recording is gorgeous, intonation and tone perfect.









Beethoven piano sonatas no 8 Pathetique, no 14 Moonlight, no 23 Appasionata, no 26 Les Adieux, no 17 Tempest, no 29 Hammerklavier. A new purchase. I'm somewhat unfamiliar with LvB's piano sonatas 









Beethoven String Quartets op 18 nos 1-6. Wonderful music.









Beethoven Piano Trios no 7 Archduke, no 4 Gassenhauer, no 5 Ghost


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> Joe, would you like, please, to listen a little more the piano to have to write something for your marvelous presentations? Now, the only thing I can write is that I love your covers, or I found the title interesting... :lol:


The title track (track #7), written for Gabriela Martinez by Dan Visconti:















Enjoy!


----------



## Joe B

Aaron Copland's "Music for a Great City":


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Aaron Copland's "Music for a Great City":


Now we have a deal!


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag conducting; Mozart / Weber / Spohr - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## agoukass

Flute and Organ Recital (Works by Frank Martin, Jehan Alan, Pugnani, Marcello, and Blavet) 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Marie-Claire Alain, organ


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Vaughan Williams-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Andrew Davis and the BBC SO.


Starting the day with another listen to the 5th.


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting; Mozart arias and Exsultate, jubilate, K165.

Kathleen Battle (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Missa in tempore belli, Hob. XII: 9 

Elsie Morison, soprano
Marjorie Thomas, alto
Peter Witsch, tenor 
Karl-Christian Kohn, bass 

Bavarian State Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## KenOC

On the radio -- last movement of the Eroica. Don't know who, don't care. What wonderful music!


----------



## Guest

I downloaded this set today (Just $31 for all 32 Sonatas) and briefly compared the "Appassionata" and "Waldstein" to Paul Lewis' set. Pollini is definitely more intense; Lewis is more elegant and better recorded. I guess it depends on my mood for which one I find more satisfying!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Scottish Folksong Settings 

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Yehudi Menuhin, violin
George Malcolm, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray (piano)and conducting; Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

Jacques Rouvier (piano),Audrey Vigoureux (piano), Emmanuel Christien (piano)

Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse.


----------



## Marinera

Just have finished listening to this Philip Glass disk. Sax sound is God sent for the morning listening.









And now Bach - French Suites


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> I understand you, my good friend! I don't like Lennys Das Lied von der Erde (an example is this) But, this is something for all of us to think about, I don't like the performance or I don't like very much this work of the Master? If you want my answer, I don't like the work, despite the Master considered it as its best! (and so MUST be! He knows better than me.) Some times, our personal taste, (this is very logical) is misoriented. At least with me this is a fact: I don't like something and like an avalanche everything else is buried unfairly under tones of negative judgments...


Oh no - I do love the 9th! Perhaps more than any of them. It is a work, I think, that has benefited from quite a few great recordings. I love DLVDE as well. I think there are two recordings of it by Bernstein (maybe more): I know and love the one he did with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and James King. I listened to several DLVDEs a few months back, greatly enjoying (or more) many of them and never reaching the most famous ones, like the Walter with Ferrier. But I feel a desire now to listen to several 9ths! Mahler is a composer who I seem to really enjoy hearing in several favourite recordings back-to-back. His music has so much to offer up to us.


----------



## eljr

Glagolitic Mass (Mša glagolskaja) / Sinfonietta


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Leonard Bernstein, Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano)

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner and Mahler symphonies side by side - part four today.

Symphony no.6 in A (1879-81):



Symphony no.7 in E [Haas edition] (1881-83 - rev. 1885):



Symphony no.7 (1904-05):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat [Text: Rabanus Maurus (?)/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1906):


----------



## eljr

Disc 2:










Taras Bulba, Rhapsody for orchestra after Gogol / The Fiddler's Child


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Glagolitic Mass (Mša glagolskaja) / Sinfonietta





eljr said:


> Disc 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taras Bulba, Rhapsody for orchestra after Gogol / The Fiddler's Child


Is it SOOOOO good and you posted it twice? :lol:

(I know: Disk one and Two. OK) :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

Les Enfants Terribles - disk 1


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing; Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Nos; 11-35-34-36
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

George Szell conducting; Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn.

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Les Indes galantes" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Lully - Ballet des Plaisirs (Mallon/Naxos)
Corrette - Sonata #1 from "Les delices de la Solitude" (Opera Prima Ensemble/Brilliant)
F. Couperin - Concert #1 from "Concerts Royaux" (Kuijken/Accent)*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, 
Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate 
Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain_
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Finally got to the 9th after owning this set for a few years.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Oh no - I do love the 9th! Perhaps more than any of them. It is a work, I think, that has benefited from quite a few great recordings. I love DLVDE as well. I think there are two recordings of it by Bernstein (maybe more): I know and love the one he did with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and James King. I listened to several DLVDEs a few months back, greatly enjoying (or more) many of them and never reaching the most famous ones, like the Walter with Ferrier. But I feel a desire now to listen to several 9ths! Mahler is a composer who I seem to really enjoy hearing in several favourite recordings back-to-back. His music has so much to offer up to us.


The first Mahlers symphony I listened was the 1st... I was elated till I listened the 2nd. This one was the apocalypse (not of John, of Mahler...) After the second I had a big problem to appreciate the next symphonies of the Meister. It was a Gods present that he composed the 8th and I listened it in a moment I was finding no satisfaction also with the 7th!! (I'm listening with a programm. For the beginning the 1st symphony or concert, after the 2nd, etc. So I can understand what is changing, what new elements are coming, what ideas the composer abandoned...) Mahler and Bruckner are composing very difficult music. Difficult for the orchestra, for the conductor, for the listener. You are listening a 2nd, conducted by the XX conductor and you are crying. You are listening an other by ZZ and you feel betrayed!!! This comes very often with these composers. In the contrary I have never felt betrayed from a Damnation! Yes, Dutoit made the best, but with Munch I fell also ease and comfortable. You see I don't have to dive deep. Not to think a lot about the music. Only to enjoy it! With the Austrians you don't have this luxury and this, despite its difficulty, is a gift from Got and not a punishment.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


This one is selling like worm bread. I have seen it so many times here. Is it sooooo good?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Tallis Fantasia, The Lark Ascending, Fantasia on Greensleeves*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> This one is selling like worm bread. I have seen it so many times here. Is it sooooo good?


I have never heard of worm bread before. I take it that is just a cute name for something edible because real wormy bread of course would be repulsive. When I was learning Lutheran church history it was funny to hear about the Diet of Worms. Ah language differences!


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have never heard of worm bread before. I take it that is just a cute name for something edible because real wormy bread of course would be repulsive When I was learning Lutheran church history it was funny to hear about the Diet of Worms. Ah language differences!


Oh.... Fritz, you are making my day, it's warm bread,( warme broodjes) used as in things who are selling quick and in large quantities/ numbers.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Stravinsky:The Rite of Spring

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this one. Listening the Bartok opera. It's the '65 recording with Berry and Ludwig.
Sounds fantastic!

The Hary Janos on this set is the complete work, not the suite. It features one of my favorite
actors, Pete Ustinov as narrator.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Concerto*


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Hob. XVI: 24 and 52) 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


This baby IS HAMMER! I want it badly! Where did you find it?

… I'm speaking about the lady. :lol:


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Piano Concerto*
> 
> View attachment 110126


The day before yesterday and yesterday I listened all his symphonies with Neumann. Today I'm listening Hansons 3rd and 6th and some more works of him from his complete symphonies edition, which is amazing. I will presented it later.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony no. 4 Am Berglund Helsinki

Seemed appropriate on a dreary North Carolina day. What a magnificent exposition of the implacable cold. To be followed soon enough by Symphony no. 5 E flat M one of his most triumphant expressions.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> This one is selling like worm bread. I have seen it so many times here. Is it sooooo good?


for me, yes it is, for some it will not be






Review by James Manheim [-]
The young British composer Rebecca Dale has emerged from a career in film music into major stardom. She is among the few composers signed to major labels under their own names, and the first such woman on Decca's roster. In the main work, Requiem for My Mother (or, as she has it in the interior material, Materna Requiem), Dale recalls her own mother, who died of breast cancer in 2010, but also mothers in general, and the notes provide a reasonably detectable narrative for each movement. The Kyrie, for instance, is said to represent the bargaining stage families experience after a cancer diagnosis. The strength of her music is that it at times leaves questions unanswered. Dale may recall John Rutter in her orientation toward poetry; she combines it with the Latin requiem mass text in the Requiem for My Mother and a shorter work, When Music Sounds, consists entirely of choral settings of poetry, some of it Dale's own. But her style is closer to that of Karl Jenkins than Rutter: it is broad and grand. The field is wide open for another composer working in this general crossover idiom, but Dale's music may appeal beyond the usual British crossover outlets. You couldn't say they get top billing, but the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and the Kantos Chamber Choir under Clark Rundell approach their tasks with both enthusiasm and precision.


----------



## eljr

Hespèrion XXI / Jordi Savall
Musica Nova: Harmonie des Nations, 1500-1700

Release Date March 23, 2018
Duration01:17:29
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording Location
La Collégiale de Cardona (Catalogne)


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> for me, yes it is, for some it will not be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review by James Manheim [-]
> The young British composer Rebecca Dale has emerged from a career in film music into major stardom. She is among the few composers signed to major labels under their own names, and the first such woman on Decca's roster. In the main work, Requiem for My Mother (or, as she has it in the interior material, Materna Requiem), Dale recalls her own mother, who died of breast cancer in 2010, but also mothers in general, and the notes provide a reasonably detectable narrative for each movement. The Kyrie, for instance, is said to represent the bargaining stage families experience after a cancer diagnosis. The strength of her music is that it at times leaves questions unanswered. Dale may recall John Rutter in her orientation toward poetry; she combines it with the Latin requiem mass text in the Requiem for My Mother and a shorter work, When Music Sounds, consists entirely of choral settings of poetry, some of it Dale's own. But her style is closer to that of Karl Jenkins than Rutter: it is broad and grand. The field is wide open for another composer working in this general crossover idiom, but Dale's music may appeal beyond the usual British crossover outlets. You couldn't say they get top billing, but the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and the Kantos Chamber Choir under Clark Rundell approach their tasks with both enthusiasm and precision.


*You are CORRECT! This one is beautiful!* I was never close to contemporary music, I'm still on the surface of it, but this one is very emotional and kept from the very beginning my interest on. Thanks a lot for the analysis and the introductory video, my friend!


----------



## opus55

Telemann Violin Concertos
Elizabeth Wallfisch / L'Orfeo Barockorchester









Mahler Symphony 4
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## D Smith

After listening to Henze earlier for Saturday Symphony, I felt the need to return to more familiar ground, so turned to a favourite; Schumann's 3rd beautifully performed by Bernstein and the Vienna Phil.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar
*Shirley Rumsey*

_Naxos_


----------



## Enthusiast

A great Mahler 9. I know there are quite a few others, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> The first Mahlers symphony I listened was the 1st... I was elated till I listened the 2nd. This one was the apocalypse (not of John, of Mahler...) After the second I had a big problem to appreciate the next symphonies of the Meister. It was a Gods present that he composed the 8th and I listened it in a moment I was finding no satisfaction also with the 7th!! (I'm listening with a programm. For the beginning the 1st symphony or concert, after the 2nd, etc. So I can understand what is changing, what new elements are coming, what ideas the composer abandoned...) Mahler and Bruckner are composing very difficult music. Difficult for the orchestra, for the conductor, for the listener. You are listening a 2nd, conducted by the XX conductor and you are crying. You are listening an other by ZZ and you feel betrayed!!! This comes very often with these composers. In the contrary I have never felt betrayed from a Damnation! Yes, Dutoit made the best, but with Munch I fell also ease and comfortable. You see I don't have to dive deep. Not to think a lot about the music. Only to enjoy it! With the Austrians you don't have this luxury and this, despite its difficulty, is a gift from Got and not a punishment.


You are very organised! I started in the middle - the Fifth (I got it from the library when I was 15) - and then went to the 6th (which I didn't much like at first) and then the 1st. I found the 2nd difficult and took to disliking the 3rd and 7th (I still think they are problematic and are rarely found in performances that really work). I still don't greatly like the 8th but I have always liked the 9th. Now the 2nd, 6th and 9th (and DLVDE) grow on me more and more. I thought I liked them before but the more I listen to them the more I love them. I have found the recordings of 3 and 7 that really work for me so I am OK with those symphonies, too. There is a lot of great music in them.

Mahler _must _be difficult because it has taken me a long time to get to where I am now with him. But I don't think I ever thought of him as difficult while I was learning to love him. As for Bruckner - well, sometimes I like him but often not. I have to be in the mood.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers* - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano for violin and orchestra*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Mahler _must _be difficult because it has taken me a long time to get to where I am now with him. But I don't think I ever thought of him as difficult while I was learning to love him. As for Bruckner - well, sometimes I like him but often not. I have to be in the mood.


That's funny; I'm the opposite. I'm always up for Bruckner, but as to Mahler, I have to be mentally prepared for all that emo. So I guess in the grand scheme of things, we balance each other out.


----------



## LezLee

Listening on Canadian radio to Rufus Wainwright's second opera, Hadrian. Oh dear, I'm afraid it's as crap as his first one and I doubt I'll get to the end of Act 1.


----------



## Eramire156

*What the mailman just delivered..*

*Antonin Dvorák
Concerto in B minor for Cello and Orchestra, op. 104

Max Bruch
Kol Nidrei*









*Gregor Piatigorsky

Eugene Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra *


----------



## Flavius

Zemlinsky: Birthday of the Infanta. Nielsen, Haldas, Riegel, Radio-Sym.-Orch. Berlin/ Albrecht (Schwann)


----------



## Colin M

eljr said:


> Glagolitic Mass (Mša glagolskaja) / Sinfonietta


 This particular work comes up frequently on this thread. I am unfamiliar with it. But it is now on my wishlist from Presto (great price by the way). Before I listen to it, would love to hear from other listeners why they are so drawn to it. Thanks friends.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Violin Concertos


----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba, director
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo, organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela, guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This has been in my CD player at any opportunity I have got over the past week. It's a 'new', previously unopened purchase but because of hearing problems I hadn't auditioned it for several months after purchase.

My Haydn quartet collection has grown over a long time - The Italians for Op. 76 in the LP era, the Smithsonian Quartet for Op. 77 and Op. 83 in the very early days of CD; the Takacs Quartet in Opp. 71, 74 and 76, the Kodaly Quartet in Op. 51 and Op. 83 again and in 'modern times' (i.e. since HIP performances and recordings became fashionable) the Quatuor Mosaiques in Op. 20, and the London Haydn Quartet in Opp. 33, 54 and 55.

I've taken another direction here with the Op. 64 "Tost III" quartets; having greatly admired the young British Doric Quartet in their disc of Walton's string quartets I decided to give their new recording of Haydn quartets a try. This is an unashamedly modern interpretation (the Gramophone likes the disc, but notes the liberties they take with tempo and dynamics before concluding that their interpretations are valid). I like this a great deal - there's great precision allied with passion and real finesse (unlike the - to my taste - rather bloodless Q. Mosaiques in the Op. 20 'Sun' quartets). The opening Allegro moderato movement of Op. 64/5 "The Lark" is as fine an example of Classical era string quartet ensemble playing as I have in my collection - it's exquisite.

Fabulous recordings from Chandos, as is usual these days.

*Franz-Josef Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 64 Nos. 1-6, Hob. III: 63 - 68
*Doric String Quartet* [Chandos, 2018]


----------



## starthrower

Colin M said:


> This particular work comes up frequently on this thread. I am unfamiliar with it. But it is now on my wishlist from Presto (great price by the way). Before I listen to it, would love to hear from other listeners why they are so drawn to it. Thanks friends.


My advice is to get the Ancerl Gold Edition CD if you're shopping at Presto. You'll never find a more exciting recording. And for Sinfonietta, the Mackerras recording is the one to get, imo. But for Glagolitic Mass, Ancerl is out of this world! But if you want something more tame, I suppose the 2 disc set is a good value.


----------



## Rambler

*Wilhelm Friedmann Bach: Keyboard Works 3 - Sonatas and Suite* Julia Brown on NAXOS















This son of the great Johann Sebastian is not that familiar to me. The cover is a portrait of him, and he looks nothing like his father. Quite enjoyable, if not particularly memorable to my ear.


----------



## Malx

Chamber music for Cello and Double Bass (disc 4) from the box below:

Cello sonatas Nos 1 & 2.
Sonata for double Bass and Piano.
Fantasy for Double Bass and Piano.
Six Bagatelles for Cello and Piano.

The earliest piece was written in 1953 and the most recent in 1985 - but for those adverse to modern music don't be put off these pieces are really very accessible.


----------



## WVdave

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart; Divertimento KV 563 
Members Of The Amadeus-Quartett
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 413 786-1, Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1984.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgina Brown and Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics 















This is a rather pleasing recording of Carl Friedrich Abel's music.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Trio in D major, op.9, no. 2

Johann Sebastian Bach 
3 Part Sinfonias (BWV 790, 795 & 789)

Franz Schubert 
Trio for Violin, Viola and Cello in B flat major D. 581
*








*Jascha Heifetz
William Primrose
Gregor Piatigorsky *


----------



## Iota

Shostakovich String Quartet No.4

This quartet seems like islands of intensity in oceans of ennui to my ears, there's a great deal of numbness floating around. By the end of the striking last movement though, it feels like it has almost meandered into a kind of profundity, or perhaps it's hopelessness, not sure I've quite decided. Incisive and inspired playing as always by the Hagen Quartet.

(Fwiw, I feel like I also hear a reference to the coda of the fifth symphony in a theme from the last movement, but that may just be me.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> *You are CORRECT! This one is beautiful!* I was never close to contemporary music, I'm still on the surface of it, but this one is very emotional and kept from the very beginning my interest on. Thanks a lot for the analysis and the introductory video, my friend!


The Ave Maria is very special too on this. :angel:


----------



## Rambler

*J.C. Bach: Sinfonias * Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips








Disc 1 from this 2 CD set, which covers all 6 Op. 6 Sinfonias, and Op. 18 Nos. 2, 4 and 6.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> The day before yesterday and yesterday I listened all his symphonies with Neumann. Today I'm listening Hansons 3rd and 6th and some more works of him from his complete symphonies edition, which is amazing. I will presented it later.


I'm looking forward to your post on Hanson's "Symphony No. 3". It is my favorite symphony, or at least it's the symphony with the best melodic theme I've ever heard. Let's get cracking!


----------



## Guest

This was my first hi-res download (24bit/96k)--stunning playing and sound.


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


>


In my Amazon cart.


----------



## ribonucleic

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2 (Buniatishvili)












> ... this 2017 release by Khatia Buniatishvili and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Paavo Järvi, offers something that is of real value in the extraordinarily clear performances and the transparent recorded sound. Whether it was achieved through close microphone placement or judicious engineering in the studio, Buniatishvili is fully audible and placed squarely in the center of the mix, so her incisive playing is never dulled by the periodic thickness of the orchestration or swamped by acoustics. The exposition of the first movement of the Piano Concerto No. 2 immediately reveals how well she sounds, elevated above the ponderous statement of the main theme. However, Buniatishvili is at her finest in the quieter slow movements, where her refined playing and sensitive expressions are natural and unforced, and Rachmaninoff's limpid scoring gives her room to breathe. Newcomers to these concertos would do well to consider this recording as one of the best available, while Buniatishvili's fans will be thrilled by her dazzling playing. - AllMusic


----------



## haydnguy

*Bruckner*

Symphonie No. 9

Wiener Philharmoniker Carlo Maria Giulini









*Sibelius*

Works for Violin and Orchestra

Pekka Kuusisto, _violin and conductor_
Tapiola Sinfonietta, orchestra


----------



## Sid James

Colin M said:


> This particular work comes up frequently on this thread. I am unfamiliar with it. But it is now on my wishlist from Presto (great price by the way). Before I listen to it, would love to hear from other listeners why they are so drawn to it. Thanks friends.


Basically, its raw power, quirkyness and evocation of nature. Its not a traditional mass and there's nothing cloistered or churchy about this music. Its about the passions of life and the beauty of nature. Janacek said it was like the soundtrack to an imaginary wedding with his muse Kamila. I first heard it in a Czech language biopic about the composer titled Lion with the White Mane, and I found the relevant part on youtube:




I've got the recording by Rafael Kubelik, and there are many other fine performances of this on disc, its one of his most popular works.


----------



## Sid James

*Piazzolla *
_Tangos and Songs, Maria de Buenos Aires Suite_
Versus Ensemble with vocalists: Maria Rey-Joly, Enrique Moratalla; Narrator: Horacio Ferrer
(Naxos)

*Mendelssohn *
_Symphonies 3 and 4 "Scottish" & "Italian"_
Philharmonia Orch./Tamas Vasary
(Alto)

*Walton* 
_String Quartet in A minor, Piano Quartet_
Maggini Quartet; Peter Donohoe, piano
(Naxos)

"This is one of Walton's most compact and economical works. Intense in feeling, subdued in expression, its best pages reflect a restrained melancholy. The main theme of the first movement, heard in the upper register of the viola, is elegaic, as is the entire third movement, in which muted strings speak of intimate and tender thoughts. Only in the final movement is the spell of sad revery shattered; the music now becomes turbulent and passionate."

- David Ewen (1956), on Walton's String Quartet.


----------



## ribonucleic

Roslavets - Violin Concerto No. 2 (Ibragimova)












> The Second Concerto dates from 1936, during Roslavets's rehabilitation after returning from exile in Tashkent (1930-33). The score came to light only recently and this is its first performance. As with the Second Chamber Symphony (12/06), the Second Concerto's three movements are written in a less complex idiom than Roslavets had used in the 1920s and include folk-like turns of phrase that may have been intended to make it more palatable in the dangerous times of the Stalinist terror. A much slighter prospect than its predecessor (only the first movement is built on the same scale), it nevertheless proves a most enjoyable work. Ibragimova once more plays like a dream, and Volkov and the BBC Scottish SO accompany superbly throughout. Simon Eadon's sound is first-rate. Anyone interested in rare 20th-century repertoire need not hesitate. - Gramophone


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7. What a terrific cycle of string quartets. At times they remind me of Bartok and Britten. Very idiosyncratic for strings.









Bacewicz Concerto for String Orchestra (1948), Symphony for String Orchestra (1946), Piano Quintet no 1 (1952) version for string orchestra and piano









Bacewicz Violin Concerto no 1 (1937) (Written for herself to perform), Tansman Five Pieces for violin and orchestra (1930) (commissioned by Joseph Szigeti), Spisak Andante and Allegro for violin and string orchestra (1954) (commissioned by Nadia Boulanger), Panufnik Violin Concerto (1971) (Commissioned by Yehudi Menuhin). A very nice disk, most enjoyable music. 









Lutosławski Symphonic Variations, Symphony no 1, Musique funèbre, Symphony no 2, Concerto for Orchestra, Jeux vénitiens, Livre pour orchestra, Mi-parti. Thoroughly enjoyed listening to this music









Dutilleux Tout un monde lointain (A whole remote world). It's a cello concerto from 1970. Lutosławski Cello Concerto (1970) Recording from 1974.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> This particular work comes up frequently on this thread. I am unfamiliar with it. But it is now on my wishlist from Presto (great price by the way). Before I listen to it, would love to hear from other listeners why they are so drawn to it. Thanks friends.


My dear Colin, I don't like this one, period! This is not a Liturgy but a simple cacophony. I have only 2 recordings of this one, just for my collection and nothing more. This is PERSONAL opinion and expresses only ME! Is nowhere written and MANY people consider this Mass a masterpiece. (...and maybe they are wright!)


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Concertone in C major, K.190 (Perlman, Zukerman)

This "filler" piece, from the composer's 18th year, would have insured immortality for any of his contemporaries.


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2 (Buniatishvili)


I don't have the best of impressions of the Czech Ph. but I'm fan of Järvi and of Sony quality! So this one should be very good and worthy of our attention. (Khatia is a very good romantic piano player. This is well known and I don't have to write something more for her and her ability.)


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> After listening to Henze earlier for Saturday Symphony, I felt the need to return to more familiar ground, so turned to a favourite; Schumann's 3rd beautifully performed by Bernstein and the Vienna Phil.


I like everything Lenny has done, so I like also this one. A good, traditional approach to these great symphonies, without if, many questions and experiments which mislead the audience... (Schumann is so FFF lately from many maestros... And pianists! Symphonies out of tempo, concertos like cold baths, I really don't understand what happens with him. The German is not Bizet (with all my respect for the French, the music of whom is GREAT, PLEASANT and IMMORTAL) but also he isn't Mahler or Bruckner. This often violation of Schumanns music is a great mystery to me and if someone knows what I mean maybe could help me...)


----------



## philoctetes

Just discovered this delicious release, now starting at the beginning...


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Violin Sonatas, K. 296, 377, 378, and 379

Szymon Goldberg, violin
Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Joe B

Schumann's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## eljr

Colin M said:


> This particular work comes up frequently on this thread. I am unfamiliar with it. But it is now on my wishlist from Presto (great price by the way). Before I listen to it, would love to hear from other listeners why they are so drawn to it. Thanks friends.


James Manheim [-]
The late, great Czech conductor Jiří Bělohlávek was active until shortly before his death in May of 2017, and record companies have realized the high quality of his recordings of Czech music during his last years and rushed to issue it. This double-CD set from Decca of Leos Janáček's music combines recordings from various sessions, although all were made at the Rudolfinium in Prague, a hall that Bělohlávek knew inside and out. There's nothing here to quite match Bělohlávek's shattering Ma Vlast with the Czech Philharmonic, also issued by Decca in 2018, and at some points in the symphonic poem Taras Bulba, based on Gogol's novel, the Czech Philharmonic strings lack their usual sheen. But all the virtues of Bělohlávek's conducting are on display here: his awesome attention to detail, his deliberate approach and way of making space for the long line, his profound Czech melodies. And you do get a joyous reading of the Sinfonietta, recorded just a few months before the conductor's death. The main attraction, the Glagolitic Mass, is recommended. There are many recordings of this work, one of the few to apply late Romantic idioms to sacred music effectively (the title refers to the alphabet used to write the Old Slavonic text of the mass), but Bělohlávek and the Czech Philharmonic give it great weight and depth. A bonus is the early and underexposed tone poem The Fiddler's child (1912), where you can almost sense Janáček straining to depart from Dvorák's example. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartet performing:Beethoven String Quartets.

Op.59 no 3-OP.131


----------



## Joe B

Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Colin M

Joe B said:


> Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


Listened to this today by Alsop Royal Scottish vocals by Karina Gauvin. When listening to songs and vocal works I have learned to have the words in front of me (usually in translation). It helps me understNd the beautiful context.


----------



## Rogerx

Room-Music performing; Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet,


----------



## starthrower

Listened to several Bruch performances on YT and Ms. Chang takes the prize. She's joined by the ever capable Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Haydn: The Seasons

(sung in German)

Walter Berry (bass), Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Werner Hollweg (tenor).

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin.


----------



## Malx

A rare venture into Franz Liszt's Orchestral works this morning:

Eine Faust-Symphonie - Vinson Cole, Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.









Sinopoli makes a decent case for the piece better than my recollections of the Bernstein & Rattle recordings I have previously heard - or perhaps I was just more receptive to Liszt's idiom this morning.


----------



## Malx

Xenakis, Synaphai / Aroura / Antikhthon - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.


----------



## sonance

Konstantia Gourzi: Music for piano and string quartet
Lorenda Ramou, piano; Ensemble Coriolis (ecm)










Every time I listen to this disc I feel deeply touched by the fragility and sensitiveness of this music. Mostly it's calm and melancholic, yearning; just a few tones are used to create a mediterranean flavor of sun and quietness, melancholy and memories. The term "awareness" comes into mind, awareness for the nature of life, of being ...

For those interested in contemporary music: here is the YouTube playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpHnSnkRgTSJXg755z1ZdsM_VcbNKZ8Dn


----------



## sonance

Jörg Widmann: String Quartets
Leipziger Streichquartett; Juliane Banse, soprano (mdg)


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano).

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Hanson's symphonies 3 & 6:










edit: The theme of Symphony No. 3's 2nd movement, "Andante tranquillo", is one of the most beautiful I've ever heard. Hanson paints a mix of emotions: peace, tranquility, yearning, hope. Astounding!


----------



## eljr

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass


----------



## Taggart

What can one say - brilliant! Diamonds in music.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra.





Malx said:


> A rare venture into Franz Liszt's Orchestral works this morning:
> 
> Eine Faust-Symphonie - Vinson Cole, Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.
> 
> View attachment 110154
> 
> 
> Sinopoli makes a decent case for the piece better than my recollections of the Bernstein & Rattle recordings I have previously heard - or perhaps I was just more receptive to Liszt's idiom this morning.


The reestablishment of the order! My favorite 7th and my all around favorite symphony together. A Sundays present maybe?


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Hanson's symphonies 3 & 6:


This one I was listening yesterday! The Youth Piece (the one in the middle with the piano) EXCELLENT!!!! Hanson has found a way with me... I love him!


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> This one I was listening yesterday! The Youth Piece (the one in the middle with the piano) EXCELLENT!!!! Hanson has found a way with me... I love him!


Carol Rosenberger and her Bosendorfer piano are a mighty combo. It is an excellent piece of music sandwiched between two great, short symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Flämig conducting; Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio.

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## eljr

Blu-ray Audio:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of Bruckner/Mahler symphonies this morning and afternoon - unlike the previous instalments I'm doing this one in one fell swoop as all four works combined will provide one heck of an emotional white-knuckle ride.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor [Haas edition, which combines both the original and revised versions] (1884-87 - rev. 1888-90):



Symphony no.9 in D-minor [Novak edition of the first three movements completed by 1894] (1887-96 inc.)










Symphony no.9 (1908-09):



Symphony no.10 in F-sharp [Cooke II edition] (1910-11 inc.):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Great CD - imaginative music making of a high order from Patricia Kopatchinskaja and her family.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - String Quartet No. 21 in D major, K.575 (Quatuor Mosaïques)












> ... an outstanding achievement. Apart from the clear‚ rich sound of the period instruments and the precise‚ beautiful tuning‚ what impresses about this Mozart playing is the care for detail‚ the way each phrase is shaped so as to fit perfectly into context while having its own expressive nuances brought out clearly. This often leads the quartet to use more rubato‚ to make more noticeable breathing spaces between sentences than many other groups do. ... the Mosaïques adopt a very similar tempo and tone to the Quartetto Italiano‚ but the Italians aren't so rhythmically flexible; though the music is beautifully shaped‚ we move continually onwards at a steady pace‚ drawing attention to the overall effect. But with the Mosaïques we're made to listen to and appreciate the significance of each detail as it unfolds. With this approach there might be a danger of sounding contrived‚ but even when adopting a mannered style... the Mosaïques retain a strong physical connection with the music's natural pulse - by comparison the Quartetto Italiano here seem a trifle heavy and humourless. - Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Jerzy Semkow conducting; Chopin: Piano Concertos

Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra .


----------



## Judith

I've put the turntable on and listening to Pictures at an Exhibition on vinyl performed by New Philharmonia Orchestra and Lorin Maazel. Wanted to compare after yesterday evenings performance


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joao Rodrigues Esteves, Mass for Eight Voices*

I've never heard of this composer. He was active around 1720-1755, rooted in Palestrina and the Portuguese/Spanish masters and influenced by Gabrieli. This piece is compelling in that something ear-catching is always happening, whether antiphonally or imitative.


----------



## ribonucleic

Buxtehude - Trio Sonatas, Op. 1 (Koopman)












> What we hear on this CD is testament to Buxtehude's immense skill, originality, and ability to take a format, a relatively new genre, and make of it something special, intriguing, entertaining and completely delightful. Above all something of great beauty and originality. ... these players are so totally in control of the base score, the ornamentation and the extemporisation - which Buxtehude would have expected - that they never get carried away, never indulge inappropriate melodic ideas. Rather, they lead us from one felicitous passage to another. ... if you have any affection at all for the best of early Baroque instrumental music and/or for one if its most original composers, this issue is one not to be missed. Superb playing of wonderfully inventive music. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Bartolomeo Bruni* (1757-1821): _6 Duo concertans for Violin & Viola_
Andrea Rognoni, violin
Stefano Marcocchi, viola


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax* (1883-1953): _Sonata for Cello and Piano in E flat major_


----------



## Enthusiast

The Kurtag (Signs, Games And Messages For Viola Solo) from this:









I am not sure why but, for all that he is an avant garde composer, I often feel that the word "elegant" has a role to play when I try to describe his music.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 13-14


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 5 in C sharp major*









*Václav Neumann 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> Konstantia Gourzi: Music for piano and string quartet
> Lorenda Ramou, piano; Ensemble Coriolis (ecm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I listen to this disc I feel deeply touched by the fragility and sensitiveness of this music. Mostly it's calm and melancholic, yearning; just a few tones are used to create a mediterranean flavor of sun and quietness, melancholy and memories. The term "awareness" comes into mind, awareness for the nature of life, of being ...
> 
> For those interested in contemporary music: here is the YouTube playlist:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpHnSnkRgTSJXg755z1ZdsM_VcbNKZ8Dn


Konstantia was born in Athens, but she is making her Kariere in Germany (Munich and Berlin) In Berlin, once upon a time, she was in the team of Claudio Abbado. Her Boulez style music is not a go for me (I don't like this music) but I must admit that its fragility and sensuality sometimes touches me deeply. All the fellow members like the contemporary music MUST try this recording. I can't warranty satisfaction but I'm certain that they will have no negative impression from her works. A very nice and ORIGINAL suggestion for our friend! BRAVO!


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Lyric Pieces_, Op. 35 (1974)
London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen


----------



## Heliogabo

Mozart played as romantic piano music is still Mozart, bright and shiny and sometimes profound.










Mozart played as Gould played his music is barely Mozart, but is still delightful: Mozart's beauty is indestructible.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Wagner - Overtures *(Flying Dutchman, Rienzi, Die Miestersinger, Tannhauser)

Maazel and Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Positively Popov_


----------



## starthrower

These Krenek Petersen Quartett recordings on Capriccio are some of my favorites.


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 2, 3, and 6 

Paul Tortelier, cello


----------



## Enthusiast

Beautiful!


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Malx

Two middle of the road, repertoire wise, symphonies:

Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik followed by Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Karajan.

Kubelik receives a positive vote from me despite slightly glassy sound, Karajan's Tchaikovsky also suffers the same audio issue and has a saccharine coating which doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am half-way through a very wide-ranging programme. Wonderful.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Two middle of the road, repertoire wise, symphonies:
> 
> Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik followed by Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
> 
> Kubelik receives a positive vote from me despite slightly glassy sound, Karajan's Tchaikovsky also suffers the same audio issue and has a saccharine coating which doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> View attachment 110172
> 
> 
> View attachment 110173


I don't always like Kubelik's Dvorak recordings but his 8th is wonderful!


----------



## Joe B

Copland's "Appalachian Spring":


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite !
Thank you Mr Perahia !


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - a selection of non-stage works tonight.

_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925):










Concerto for violin and wind orchestra op.12 (1924):
_Kleine Dreigroschenmusik_ - suite from _Die Dreigroschenoper_ for wind orchestra (1928):
_Der Tod im Wald (Death in the Forest)_ - ballad for bass voice and wind ensemble op.23 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - cantata for three male voices and wind orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):










Symphony no.2 (1933):










Twelve songs for voice and piano from 1916-1950, including:

_Four Walt Whitman Songs_ (1941, 1942 and 1947):
_River Chanty_, from the unfinished musical _Huckleberry Finn_ [Text: Maxwell Anderson] (1950):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*C,P.E. Bach: Sense and sensibility - Sonatas, Fantasias & Rondo* Riccardo Cecchetti (fortepiano) on Challenge Classics















These are rather mercurial works, which in some performances leave me rather cool. But here the musical line is always convincing. The range of tone and dynamics from this fortepiano is superbly captured on the recording.

Overall an excellent disc!


----------



## Malx

Jorg Widmann, Violin Concerto - Christian Tetzlaff, Swedish RSO, Daniel Harding.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Mitridate (Rousset)












> Christophe Rousset directs his period instrument band with plenty of vigour and conviction. Here and there one might query a choice of tempo, but he usually has a good dramatic or vocal reason for his departures. He keeps the recitative moving well (it sounds particularly alert when Bartoli is present) and observes appoggiaturas sensibly, but some of the accompanied recitatives might possibly have had more dramatic life.
> 
> The earlier recording had Auger, Cotrubas, Gruberova, Baltsa and Hollweg, and is, of course, vocally very impressive. It is however rather tamely conducted by Leopold Hager; Rousset finds much more life in the music and I wouldn't hesitate to choose this new set. - Gramophone


----------



## Rambler

*Boccherini: String Quintets* Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante on Virgin Classics








This is my only Boccherini recording in my collection. This music maybe rather overshadowed by Mozart and Haydn, but it certainly has it's charms. I really should sample more Boccherini!


----------



## eljr




----------



## beetzart

Piano Trios of Cesar Franck.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Walter with the Vienna Phil in 1938, right before things hit the fan.


----------



## Iota

Shostakovich String Quartet No.11, F minor

Bleak hardly covers it. I wonder if there is a composer who more directly seems to decant a psychological state onto the page. Schnittke perhaps. This quartet reads to me as much like a mental diary as a piece of music. The Hagen are unblinking in their delivery.


----------



## Joe B

Schumann's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Beaux Arts. Tuneful!


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no. 4*









*Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Joe B

Brahms's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## bharbeke

haydnguy said:


> I am sorry if this picture is too small but I wanted to verify that this was the correct CD before I pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 110041


I listened to the versions on the 90th birthday collection set. Looking at the runtimes, they appear to be the same as what you posted.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## bharbeke

*Korngold: Violin Concerto*
Vera Tsu, Yu Long, Razumovsky Sinfonia

This was a fantastic performance of the concerto. I particularly liked the first two movements.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Korngold: Violin Concerto*
> Vera Tsu, Yu Long, Razumovsky Sinfonia
> 
> This was a fantastic performance of the concerto. I particularly liked the first two movements.


I know this one! It is very sweet. Like honey. Korngold is a great melodist and this one is maybe one of the best of his masterpieces!


----------



## Rogerx

Mirray Perahia (piano) and conducting: Mozart Piano concertos 23-24
E.C.O


----------



## KenOC

Korngold's Violin Concerto, 1947. Hilary Hahn with Deutsche Symphonie Orchester, Kent Nagano, conductor. A "new classic," on YouTube in a live performance.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4. Stephen Kovacevich with the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Sir Colin Davis. A winner in all respects, on a great bargain-priced Philips double.


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray performing; Chopin,


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, Kopatchinskaja and Say. Spine-tingling!


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3.

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## Guest

I never understand it when Beethoven's 8th symphony is characterized as lightweight. The first movement starts out amiable, but the development section builds up to an almost hysterical intensity until the primary theme returns in a more heavily orchestrated guise. The fire in this music is readily apparent in Schurict's Paris Conservatory recording (1958, I think).










Belies the trope that French orchestras did not display the highest levels of virtuosity.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Brahms's "Symphony No. 2":


One of Karajan's autumnal successes.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> I never understand it* when Beethoven's 8th symphony is characterized as lightweight.* The first movement starts out amiable, but the development section builds up to an almost hysterical intensity until the primary theme returns in a more heavily orchestrated guise. The fire in this music is readily apparent in Schurict's Paris Conservatory recording (1958, I think).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belies the trope that French orchestras did not display the highest levels of virtuosity.


It is! Also Mozart is German, the earth is flat and I I'm dating Charlize Theron.


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolay Khozyainov (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturne No. 3 in B major, Op. 9 /Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'/ Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161/ Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish' and A Midsummer Night's Dream

London Symphony Orchestra, Female Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Jennifer Vyvyan (soprano).


----------



## Enthusiast

Arrived today. I am not so well off these days and don't buy records so much. It is giving me a chance to actually listen to some of the records I bought when I had more money. But sometimes a CD has to be bought and my ongoing love affair with Barbara Hannigan's singing is now leading me to fill gaps. One hearing in and I certainly love this CD. Only the Gershwin is unfamiliar music to me but the whole programme is very stimulating, with the Berg (Hannigan conducting) at its heart.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Arrived today. I am not so well off these days and don't buy records so much. It is giving me a chance to actually listen to some of the records I bought when I had more money. But sometimes a CD has to be bought and my ongoing love affair with Barbara Hannigan's singing is now leading me to fill gaps. One hearing in and I certainly love this CD. Only the Gershwin is unfamiliar music to me but the whole programme is very stimulating, with the Berg (Hannigan conducting) at its heart.
> 
> View attachment 110192
> 
> 
> View attachment 110193


For whatever problem you have, I wish you a quick relief (or solution), my good friend!


----------



## Dimace

Sibelius project started earlier for me... (It was planed for January 2019) And it started with the following recording which has excellent quality in every aspect. A clear suggestion from me for Jans friends!


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ Thanks! I'm not sure I would call it a problem. Money is not that important for me. I had lots of it for a while - I never really asked for it or chased it but I had it - and now I don't! I do miss being able to travel a lot, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphonic Suite*

I keep forgetting that Nielsen wrote piano music also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Sibelius project started earlier for me... (It was planed for January 2019) And it started with the following recording which has excellent in quality in every aspect. A clear suggestion from me for Jans friends!


I'd have to admit, Berglund's Helsinki recording of Sibelius is at the top of my best purchases of the year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> . But sometimes a CD has to be bought and my ongoing love affair with Barbara Hannigan's singing is now leading me to fill gaps.


She certainly is an unstoppable force. She surprised me with her Satie; it's like there's nothing she can't do amazingly well.

I'm listening on Spotify. Shucks, she even sings Gershwin convincingly. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Horst Stein conducting; Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## Colin M

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd have to admit, Berglund's Helsinki recording of Sibelius is at the top of my best purchases of the year.


Agree with Manxfeeder. In addition to the Symphonies some great versions of his more Nationalistic pieces such as Finlandia and Our Native Land. While I tend toward his more romantic pieces such as The Swan of Tuonela, Berglund reminds us of the impact his Nationalistic music had on the Finnish people as they debated the influences that Sweden and Russia were having on their emerging identity. Gonna put it on now : )


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> She certainly is an unstoppable force. She surprised me with her Satie; it's like there's nothing she can't do amazingly well.
> 
> I'm listening on Spotify. Shucks, she even sings Gershwin convincingly. :tiphat:


I _know_! And, yes, the Satie record is a treasure.


----------



## Enthusiast

This one was also a fairly recent purchase. But Patricia Kopatchinskaja is another one who I follow closely. No matter how many other recordings of the same works I have - and no matter how much I love _those_ - I still have to hear Kopatchinskaja. This CD is really something - music making taken to the very edge - and not only because of Kopatchinskaja: Polina Leschenko's piano is every bit as alive.


----------



## Vasks

_Marveling Magnus_

*Lindberg - Aura (Knussen/DG)
Lindberg - Frescoes (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## bharbeke

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
Bernstein, VPO, recommended by Pugg

The entire symphony is good, but that fourth movement is a treasure, impressive and bold.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Moog performing; Debussy Études pour piano (12) & Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Henri Dutilleux - various orchestral works over three discs.

_La geôle (The Prison)_ for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Casseu] (1944):
Symphony no.1 (1951):
_Deux Sonnets de Jean Casseu_ for baritone and orchestra (1954):
Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] (1959):
_Métaboles_ (1964-64):
Cello Concerto [_Tout un monde lointain... (A Whole Distant World...)_] (1970):
_Timbres, espace, movement_ (1978):
Violin Concerto - [_L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)_] (1985):
_Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1989):
_The Shadows of Time_ for wordless children's voices and orchestra (1997):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vivaldi, Concerto in G Minor, RV 331

Carmignola with the Venice Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 9: Klemperer's uncompromising account. At first you might find it a little dour but by the end you know you have heard a very complete and profound account of the work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphonies 38 and 40*
Roger Norrington, London Classical Players

Thanks to Baron Scarpia for this recommendation. Both symphonies are played at the highest level of excellence.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Symphonies 38 and 40*
> Roger Norrington, London Classical Players
> 
> Thanks to Baron Scarpia for this recommendation. Both symphonies are played at the highest level of excellence.


It is a while since I surprised myself with these two discs. I don't know what I was expecting but it wasn't the excellent joyful music making that these performances actually deliver.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Opp. 22, 26, and 27 No. 2 "Moonlight) 

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ Thanks! I'm not sure I would call it a problem. Money is not that important for me. I had lots of it for a while - I never really asked for it or chased it but I had it - and now I don't! I do miss being able to travel a lot, though.


Geld ist gar nichts! say the Germans. Gesundheit ist alles! From the moment your health is ok, FFFF the money and everything comes with it. Steven had all the money of the world... At the end everything remained here except him. With a lot of love, my good friend!


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
> Bernstein, VPO, recommended by Pugg
> 
> The entire symphony is good, but that fourth movement is a treasure, impressive and bold.


Sibelius and Lenny never were together in my head and in my ears. But I was newbie with the Sibelius. Now I can say that Bernstein and Sibelius are a VERY STRONG DUETT which I will fully enjoy after my current Berglund circle. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm always amazed at quite how great this account of Mahler 9 is. For me it is one of the greatest.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I _know_! And, yes, the Satie record is a treasure.


As a woman is unstoppable. The other details, you know better than me! :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> Henri Dutilleux - various orchestral works over three discs.
> 
> _La geôle (The Prison)_ for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Casseu] (1944):
> Symphony no.1 (1951):
> _Deux Sonnets de Jean Casseu_ for baritone and orchestra (1954):
> Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] (1959):
> _Métaboles_ (1964-64):
> Cello Concerto [_Tout un monde lointain... (A Whole Distant World...)_] (1970):
> _Timbres, espace, movement_ (1978):
> Violin Concerto - [_L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)_] (1985):
> _Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1989):
> _The Shadows of Time_ for wordless children's voices and orchestra (1997):


Dutilleux is a composer I know little about. I have one piece of his on cd, the cello concert, I heard it a couple of days ago. I like everything I've heard, but it's not much. I've heard the violin concerto and string quartet, but I'd like to listen to more of his music. In January my local orchestra will be performing one of his symphonies, I think it's the second symphony. I'll be going to hear that. The liner notes to my cd described Dutilleux as being a perfectionist, his output is relatively small, but what he does produce is all of the highest quality.


----------



## D Smith

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition. Ormandy/Philadelphia. This 1937 recording features an orchestration by Lucien Cailliet which is quite credible, and fascinating to hear. Ormandy conducts a lively brisk performance and the recording is serviceable though tubby in places.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition. Ormandy/Philadelphia. This 1937 recording features an orchestration by Lucien Cailliet which is quite credible, and fascinating to hear. Ormandy conducts a lively brisk performance and the recording is serviceable though tubby in places.


*One of the most magical 5ths has given to humanity by Ormandy... 
*
(5th... What 5th? I know only ONE 5th! From P.I.T!) :lol:

Very nice set, my friend!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I'm always amazed at quite how great this account of Mahler 9 is. For me it is one of the greatest.
> 
> View attachment 110197


One of the VERY best in my opinion - an individual account but one that bears listening too repeatedly.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b

Victoria Postnikova, piano


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven - Septet, Mozart - Horn Quintet * Berlin Soloists on TELDEC








Early Beethoven (under the influence of Mozart) and Mozart himself. Entertaining music nicely delivered.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *One of the most magical 5ths has given to humanity by Ormandy...
> *
> (5th... What 5th? I know only ONE 5th! From P.I.T!) :lol:
> 
> Very nice set, my friend!


I'm confused. That box only has Tchaikovsky's 6th. Am I missing something? Or are you referring to this one?


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven String Quartets Nos. 1 & 14* Busch Quartet on EMI








An early Beethoven string quartet coupled with possibly his greatest essay in the form (well I think so!).

This is the second disc from this 4 disc set of mainly Beethoven with a little Schubert and Mendelssohn thrown in.

Recordings are from the 1930's - so may be of limited appeal to audiophiles. In this repertoire the somewhat restricted sound quality matters little to me. The essentials of the music shine through clearly.


----------



## starthrower

Six of these incidental music CDs have been released as a box set which I just purchased. They're in the original jewel cases so it's not a space saver, but a lot cheaper as a set.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Maria von Weber
Grand Duo Concertant 

Franz Schubert 
"Arpeggione" Sonata*









*Richard Stolzman
Emanuel Ax*


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklärung op.24*
Richard Strauss & the Staatskapelle Berlin

Recorded somewhere between 1926 and 1929 from the copyright dates on the disc sleeve from Dg's "Strauss Conducts Strauss" set (which also includes works by Mozart, Beethoven et al.).

The sound quality is surprisingly good quality mono with some minor telltale analogue crackle from the source of this recording. The noise isn't really distracting as the performance is compelling and evokes a powerful atmosphere despite the sonic limitations of the recording methods at the time.

It is one of my favourite recordings of one of my favourite of Strauss' Tone Poems.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm confused. That box only has Tchaikovsky's 6th. Am I missing something? Or are you referring to this one?


Yes my very good friend! You are missing this one:









(this one is also a VERY good collectible)
(I believe yours is the same recording with the one in my Jacket)


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> Six of these incidental music CDs have been released as a box set which I just purchased. They're in the original jewel cases so it's not a space saver, but a lot cheaper as a set.


Leif is ALL the money! Very nice my friend!


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Calssics








Disc one from this 3 CD set. 
- Beethoven Violin Sonata No 8 (with Renaud Capucon)

- Mozart Sonata if F for Piano 4 hands (with Christine Marton)

- Haydn Piano Trio in C (Polina Leschenko & Alissa Margulis & Julian Steckel)

- Schumann Fantasiestuke Op 73 (with Gautier Capucon)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*
Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 6
*

Oscar Levant on piano from 1949 and the 6th in 1937.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## starthrower

This is great relaxation music.


----------



## Eramire156

*Leos Janáček
Sinfonietta / Taras Bulba*









*Václav Neumann 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


This is the one you recommended that really blew me away.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Arrived today. I am not so well off these days and don't buy records so much. It is giving me a chance to actually listen to some of the records I bought when I had more money. But sometimes a CD has to be bought and my ongoing love affair with Barbara Hannigan's singing is now leading me to fill gaps. One hearing in and I certainly love this CD. Only the Gershwin is unfamiliar music to me but the whole programme is very stimulating, with the Berg (Hannigan conducting) at its heart.
> 
> View attachment 110192
> 
> 
> View attachment 110193


I have had this in and out of my cart for a year now.... it's back in.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ Thanks! I'm not sure I would call it a problem. Money is not that important for me. I had lots of it for a while - I never really asked for it or chased it but I had it - and now I don't! I do miss being able to travel a lot, though.


very much the same with myself....


----------



## Joe B

Something lively:


----------



## agoukass

Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, Op. 5

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
George Malcolm, harpsichord


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> very much the same with myself....


For me 3 things are important, my friend: My Health (God's decision here), my children health (God's decision also here) and my music (my decision here) Money I need for my music. (in the past also for the women but now I'm 51 and I must decide very carefully where I will give my money not to have other serious problems...) So... To the moment I have to pay for my obligations and my music I'm very fine! More I don't need. But, I must admit, the travels are something WONDERFUL. I traveled a lot, I have my memories and IF I can I will make some travels more. But I can live also without them, if I have my children, my music and my peace. (and some quality friends like you guys, to discuss something of essence)


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> This is the one you recommended that really blew me away.


Blew *me* away on the first spin. More than happy to share. To be able to share music you think is great and be turned onto music loved by others.....that's what brought me here.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Blew *me* that's what brought me here.:tiphat:


well, that and we needed a home because we didn't really fit in at the "everything sounds the same" site. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

From lively to sublime:


----------



## Guest

Despite apparently shopping at Hookers R Us, Ms. Wang demonstrates some mighty impressive piano playing and powerful interpretations. The sound is great too--very present but with some hall sound. (24/96 FLAC) The audience is remarkably silent until the uproarious applause after the Prokofiev 8th Sonata.


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Despite apparently shopping at Hookers R Us,


Classic porn?

I expect my copy in the mail box Friday, the official release date.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas 

Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: continuing play with "Elegy in Memory of Serge Kousssevitsky"


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> I expect my copy in the mail box Friday, the official release date.


New download releases often come out a week or more earlier than CDs.


----------



## KenOC

Debussy Preludes, Book 1, played by Turkish pianist Fazil Say. These are really good! Say, who recently avoided prison (just!) on religious charges, also has my favorite set of Mozart sonatas*. On the radio.

*https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1543290404&sr=1-1


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven Symphony Nr. 6 in F Major, op. 68 "Pastorale" and Nr. 8 in F Major.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Sid James

*Bartok* Selected piano Music:
_Allegro Barbaro
3 Hungarian Folksongs from the Csik District
15 Hungarian Peasant Songs
Sonatina
3 Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes
Mikrokosmos (excerpts including Six Dances in Bulgarian Rhythm)_
Balazs Szokolay, piano
(Naxos)

*Album: You'll Never Walk Alone - Songs of Hope and Inspiration*
Andre Rieu and his Johann Strauss Orchestra
(Universal)

*Album: Russian Extravaganza*
*Rimsky-Korsakov* _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_
*Prokofiev* _Lieutenant Kije Suite_
*Lyadov*_ The Enchanted Lake_
*Rachmaninov* _Capriccio on Gypsy Themes_
*Shostakovich* _Tahiti Trot (Arrangement of Tea for Two)_
Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Verbitsky
(ABC Classics)

"Shostakovich is sitting at the piano playing the popular foxtrot *'Tea for Two'* while my dejected looking school friends are standing against the wall of his study. 'Well, let's dance, let's dance!' my father appeals to them, but the girls stay stock still as if rooted to the ground.

I'd invited them for my birthday...But they were tense, and no-one said a word...When we got up from the table, Father decided to lighten the atmosphere. He invited us to his study, sat down at the piano, and began playing foxtrots and tangos, but he still couldn't get my school friends to relax. Even today I can still hear his voice: 'Well, let's dance, let's dance.'

Two or three of my friends started to move hesitantly, but even then the ice didn't break."

- *Galina Shostakovich*, the composer's daughter.


----------



## WVdave

Joseph Haydn; Streichquartette - Op.71, Nos.1-3 • Op.74, Nos.1-3 
Amadeus-Quartett 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2740 211, 3 × Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1979.


----------



## senza sordino

Bruckner Symphony no 8, a new purchase. Probably only the second or third time I've heard this symphony, it'll take a lot more listening to get to know it. Quite enjoyable.









Strauss Violin Concerto and violin sonata, early works of his









Mahler Symphony no 1. I had the opportunity some years ago of playing second violin in this symphony, we played only the first movement. It was thrilling. I'm hoping that one day I'll get to play and be a part of an entire Mahler symphony. 









Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Don Juan, Salome Dance of the Seven Veils. Fabulous disk









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Pelleas und Melisande


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178 and Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G; Concerto for the Left Hand 

Samson Francois, piano 
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with two Mozart Piano Concertos......

Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia perform the 19th and 24th.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Waldstein Sonata, played by Stewart Goodyear.This cycle can often be found deeply discounted. Get it! (For instance, $5.99 here: https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2)


----------



## Marinera

*Philip Glass- Einstein on the Beach*. I am watching/listening it complete on you tube. The link. 25 minutes into the video, another 4 hours to go. I'll have it on the background, and will watch it occasionaly, but I've never gone through it all before. Will see how it goes.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rachmaninov-2nd and 4th Piano Concertos performed by Lugansky, Oramo and the CBSO.

Still really do not know what I think about this mans music-over familiarity (accessible classical music from earliest childhood) means I do not think I can 'hear' the music clearly-if that makes sense?

earlier while walking I listened to Medtner 2nd Piano Concerto and although it might arguably exhibit certain similar characteristics it sounds fresh in comparison.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> New download releases often come out a week or more earlier than CDs.


Well aware, same with streaming services, they generally have the music available before the release date.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> *Philip Glass- Einstein on the Beach*. I am watching/listening it complete on you tube. The link. 25 minutes into the video, another 4 hours to go. I'll have it on the background, and will watch it occasionaly, but I've never gone through it all before. Will see how it goes.


which production of this? Can you offer the link?

thanks


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 and The Nutcracker Concert Suites.

Orchestra Sinfonica RAI di Torino & Roma.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mahler 9! I meant to stop but there is always another I want to hear, sometimes to remind myself how it is and sometimes because I remember it as exceptional. There are many really good Mahler 9s. This one may be underrated - because we do often underrate Haitink these days? - but is a powerful reading (and with a wonderful coupling).


----------



## eljr




----------



## haydnguy

*Rimsky-Korsakov * (1844-1908)

Scheherazade (Symphonic Suite, Op. 35 after "A Thousand and One Nights")

Norman Carol, _Solo violin_

Riccardo Muti, _Conductor_

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> which production of this? Can you offer the link?
> 
> thanks


I imbedded the link in the text, but perhaps it doesn't work.

Here it is





It is recorded at the Théâtre du Châtelet de Paris on 2014, conducted by Michael Riesman



> Presented by the Théâtre du Châtelet in partnership with the Festival d'Automne in Paris and the Théâtre de la Ville and Produced by Pomegranate Arts, Inc.


Video's a very good quality especially for you tube. I had it on for two hours, but had to take a break and listened to Max Richter's Four seasons recomposed. I'm going to shop for my lunch now and I'm going to listen to Einstein again when I'm back. Anyway listening to it for two hours only strengthened my conviction that this must be an immersive experience and this opera especially should be best experienced watching it live. I like close up shots, but I also prefer to see a whole stage and choreography, I often thought that Philip Glass opera dvd could have 2 separate recordings, one shot and edited like for example you see in this performance with close ups and camera work, and another dvd shot the whole time from the same unmoving perspective, that encompasses the whole stage not too far away of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

OK. The last one for now. This is very very good, too, but looking at the price it currently sells for makes me feel it would be hard to recommend at the moment. Quite a few of those BBC Legends CDs were very good and now sell for crazy prices. BBC should reissue them.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart* (1756-1791)

Requiem (K626)

Emma Kirkby, _soprano_
Carolyn Watkinson, _contralto_
Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, _tenor_
David Thomas, _bass_

Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
Chorus Master, David Hill

Chorus & Orchestra of The Academy of Ancient Music

On authentic instruments

Christopher Hogwood, Director


----------



## sonance

Two Roads to Exile: Adolf Busch: String Sextet; Walter Braunfels: String Quintet
ARC Ensemble (rca red seal)










First listening today. The string sextet by Busch didn't do much for me, of course this could change with repeated listening. But I turned immediately to Braunfels' string quintet - to which I'm just listening again.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, _conducting_


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to "Ciro riconosciuto" (Wallace/Nimbus)
A. Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso #2 from "6 Concerti in Seven Parts" (Biondi/Virgin)
Nebra - Aria: Ay! amor! Clelia mia from "Amor aumenta el valor" (Bayo/Naive)
Heinichen - Concerto for Four Recorders and Strings (Pehrsson/BIS)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 2 (Rolla/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part one of three. I have some catching up to do here - I remember liking the works of this composer some time back but for a while now they have suffered unjust neglect. In that respect Lutosławski is definitely not alone - there are so many other options with regards what to listen to, I suppose.

_Symphonic Variations_ for orchestra (1936-8):
_Little Suite_ for chamber orchestra - arr. for symphony orchestra (orig. 1950 - arr. 1951):



Symphony no.1 (1941-47):
_Silesian Triptych (Silesian Triptych)_ - three songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Polish folk sources] (1951):
_Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)_ for chamber orchestra (1960-61):



_Muzyka żałobna (Musique funèbre)_ for string orchestra (1954-58):



_Three Postludes_ for orchestra (1958-63):



String Quartet (1964):


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Another Mahler 9! I meant to stop but there is always another I want to hear, sometimes to remind myself how it is and sometimes because I remember it as exceptional. There are many really good Mahler 9s. This one may be underrated - because we do often underrate Haitink these days? - but is a powerful reading (and with a wonderful coupling).
> 
> View attachment 110213


Haitink is always an excellent choice for Mahler. Very nice my friend!


----------



## Dimace

senza sordino said:


> Bruckner Symphony no 8, a new purchase. Probably only the second or third time I've heard this symphony, it'll take a lot more listening to get to know it. Quite enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strauss Violin Concerto and violin sonata, early works of his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler Symphony no 1. I had the opportunity some years ago of playing second violin in this symphony, we played only the first movement. It was thrilling. I'm hoping that one day I'll get to play and be a part of an entire Mahler symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Don Juan, Salome Dance of the Seven Veils. Fabulous disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Pelleas und Melisande


The 4 first recordings are SUPER! For the Arnold I can say nothing. (I don't listen this kind of music a lot...)


----------



## Enthusiast

These are good accounts, a gentle Unfinished and some charming early symphonies. It is a competitive field but these seem as good as other good ones.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> The 4 first recordings are SUPER! For the Arnold I can say nothing. (I don't listen this kind of music a lot...)


The pieces on that "Arnold" recording were written before he began his 12-tone period, so they are quite romantic in style/tone.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trios 1 and 2*
Ax, Perlman, Ma

This disc is SPECTACULAR! It was my first time hearing the first trio and my best time hearing the second. Have these three done any other recordings together?


----------



## agoukass

Stamitz Family: Flute Concertos 

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute 
Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Raymond Leppard


----------



## D Smith

bharbeke said:


> *Mendelssohn: Piano Trios 1 and 2*
> Ax, Perlman, Ma
> 
> This disc is SPECTACULAR! It was my first time hearing the first trio and my best time hearing the second. Have these three done any other recordings together?


I have this Brahms disc with Ma and Ax. It is good but surpassed by several other recordings like Serkin and Rostropovich.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


I must Google here... :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIFE OF MARY
_Cantigas for the Feasts of Holy Mary_
*Alfonso X "The Wise"* 1221 - 1284
Música Antigua
Valle de los Caídos Monastery Children's Choir
*Eduardo Paniagua* - director
_
Sony - Hispainica_


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Mendelssohn: Piano Trios 1 and 2*
> Ax, Perlman, Ma
> 
> This disc is SPECTACULAR! It was my first time hearing the first trio and my best time hearing the second. Have these three done any other recordings together?


Isaac and Yo-Yo definitely is THE VIOLIN DUETT! Felix's TRIOS are very sweet (it is also one piano there for me...) and beautiful.
A very nice choice. 
(I believe this artistic TRIO can be found only to Felix TRIOS...)


----------



## ldiat

passings in our family's last few weeks


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Arie e Lamenti; Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi. Figueras, La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (aliaVox)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dimace

ldiat said:


> passings in our family's last few weeks


My condolences, dear friend.

(I'm not Mozart's biggest fan but this work is something MYTHICAL! Not from this world.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*CD 18 from the Piatigorsky box set*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Suite Italienne

Claude Debussy 
Sonata no. 1 for Cello and Piano *









*Gregor Piatigorsky 
Lukas Foss*


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> 999.999.999.999.999.999.999.999.999


With your permission I made it a little better… :lol: (tell me that this number is the amount of money, in every currency, in your bank account) :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Just bought this one from a library dollar sale.


----------



## Itullian

Magical


----------



## Eramire156

*Domenico Scarlatti 
12 Piano Sonatas*









*Maria Tipo*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Before dinner, Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Magical


Not only magical but also a MUST! Well done!


----------



## Dimace

Eramire156 said:


> *Domenico Scarlatti
> 12 Piano Sonatas*
> 
> View attachment 110222
> 
> 
> *Maria Tipo*


What a beautiful and aristocratic woman. If she also plays good Scarlatti we have a super recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Charles Ives, Universe Symphony*

I supposed this is a marvelous piece, but mostly it sounds like random drumming behind wind chimes.


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


>


Even though it's STILL not the Season of Advent... I clicked 'like'.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Goldbergs from this fantastic box set.
For $20 for the set it's a no brainer.


----------



## Alfacharger

Manxfeeder said:


> *Charles Ives, Universe Symphony*
> 
> I supposed this is a marvelous piece, but mostly it sounds like random drumming behind wind chimes.
> 
> View attachment 110224


Try this version , almost twice the length of Austin's version. That means twice the random drumming


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Symphony No. 2. Colin Davis/LSO. As might be expected from Davis an excellent performance of the Elgar. Well performed and recorded too.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Wonderful Goldbergs from this fantastic box set.
> For $20 for the set it's a no brainer.


Looks like this includes the MP3s as well as the CDs, and...free shipping! 8 CDs total. A done deal.


----------



## Joe B

Finishing up this disc from last night....."Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Finishing up this disc from last night....."Symphony No. 2":


These 2 symphonies (1st Disk of the full Hanson Edition or separately sold, which is the same disk with other EAN number) are the best of Hansons 7 (total) symphonies. I give 5 out of 5 because I can not give 6. *Wonderful sound, wonderful performance, music of the highest level,* from the TOP neoromantic composer Americas and not only... The dedicated composition is also a masterpiece! If you are American and you don't have this change country! :lol:


----------



## Joe B

I thoroughly enjoy the music of Kenji Bunch. Some of his compositions sound like a very hip Terry Riley. Enjoyable, make you smile music.


----------



## Dimace

The majority of my presentations are not only very good artistically but, as you have already noticed, if you made a small search, they have a reasonable value for your money. (if you keep my rules of engagement...) The following recording is not an exception. *Jan Pierre Rampal, is definitely the greatest flute player in the human history. *No one comes close to him and this is a true statement without doubts and maybes... This 8 cd box (id you put your hand on at about 30 USD) is an investment. (in a mint condition, of course) But this is not so important as the music quality and the joy which comes with it. This one will play A LOT in your hi fi system. I give you my word!


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> These 2 symphonies (1st Disk of the full Hanson Edition or separately sold, which is the same disk with other EAN number) are the best of Hansons 7 (total) symphonies. I give 5 out of 5 because I can not give 6. *Wonderful sound, wonderful performance, music of the highest level,* from the TOP neoromantic composer Americas and not only... The dedicated composition is also a masterpiece! If you are American and you don't have this change country! :lol:


The Delos five volume release of Hanson's music is precious to me, one of the jewels in my collection. Schwarz's affinity for Hanson's music is remarkable. His ability to elicit performances from the Seattle Symphony and New York Chamber Orchestra was remarkable. And the orchestras delivered the goods in every recording. Of course, it all would have been a waste of time without John Eargle's expertise miking, recording, and mastering the endeavors. As good as it gets!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, KV 466

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Suite No.3. Great playing and sound.


----------



## WVdave

Vivaldi; La Stravaganza 12 Concerti Op. 4 
Felix Ayo/I Musici
Philips ‎- 6770 029, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Netherlands, 1970.


----------



## Rogerx

Uwe Groddm conducting; Dittersdorf: Three Descriptive Sinfonias

Budapest Failoni Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

The radio is playing Mozart's Prague Symphony, Rafael Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Did Mozart ever write a better first movement?


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 & 40 and Roussel: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Some new purchases I listened to today

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, Allegri Miserere and fillers by Anerio, Nanino, and Giovanneli. Not my usual listening, quite nice in the early morning 









Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances Suites 1, 2 and 3. Trittico Botticelliano Very nice music and one of my favourite cover art images. 









Respighi Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions and Roman Festivals. Turn up the volume to eleven!


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> starting the day with two Mozart Piano Concertos......
> 
> Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia perform the 19th and 24th.


....and again this morning-there are many impressive recordings of the Mozart PC's but this particular performance of the 19th has remained a personal favourite since I had it on vinyl years ago!


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Dyer conducting; Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330.

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

Well, now that I've heard and seen (in parts) Glass opera Einstein on the beach, I really hope one day to see it live. Yesterday, after I finished listening to it, and while I re-listened it in places someone heard it and asked me if this is the music of aliens. Btw, from him that's a compliment. I said, no, not that I know. The composer's parents came from Europe. Very traceable. However, there's a spaceship at the end here. Anyway, I'll probably recommend Glass to sci-fi fans from now on.

I thought yesterdays music would carry into today, but I woke up in a different mood. My day began with *Debussy *played on piano by _*Noriko Ogawa*_ _- Children's Corner, La Boite Joujoux and other pieces- Cake walk, Le Isle joyeuse, La plus que lente._ Interspersed with vocal music by *Faure, Chausson, Roussel* sung by _*Gerard Souzay*_ and _*Sandrine Piau*._

Now *Corelli - Concerti Grossi*, performed by _*Gli Incogniti & Amandine Beyer
*_


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> I imbedded the link in the text, but perhaps it doesn't work.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is recorded at the Théâtre du Châtelet de Paris on 2014, conducted by Michael Riesman
> 
> Video's a very good quality especially for you tube. I had it on for two hours, but had to take a break and listened to Max Richter's Four seasons recomposed. I'm going to shop for my lunch now and I'm going to listen to Einstein again when I'm back. Anyway listening to it for two hours only strengthened my conviction that this must be an immersive experience and this opera especially should be best experienced watching it live. I like close up shots, but I also prefer to see a whole stage and choreography, I often thought that Philip Glass opera dvd could have 2 separate recordings, one shot and edited like for example you see in this performance with close ups and camera work, and another dvd shot the whole time from the same unmoving perspective, that encompasses the whole stage not too far away of course.


Thank you, I did not see the embedded link. This performance is from a Blu-ray release which is still full retail at $39.99. I am surprised it is on YouTube since June without being yanked. Enjoy!


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> Even though it's STILL not the Season of Advent... I clicked 'like'.


As a new release I thought sure you would look the other way!


----------



## eljr

Inspired by @senza sordino










Church Windows


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part two of three this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.2 (1965-67):



_Livre pour orchestre_ (1968):
Cello concerto (1969-70):
_Novelette_ (1978-79):
Chain III (1985):



_Preludes and Fugue_ for thirteen solo strings (1970-72):



_Paroles tissées (Woven Words)_ - four songs for tenor and chamber orchestra [Texts: Jean-François Chabrun] (1965):
_Les Espaces du Sommeil (Spaces of Sleep)_ for baritone and orchestra [Text: Robert Desnos] (1975):
_Paganini Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1978):
Symphony no.3 (1981-83):


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Inspired by @senza sordino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church Windows


When will you start to be inspired from me and to listen only Liszt ? :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Valery Gergiev conducting; Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Gautier Capucon (cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> When will you start to be inspired from me and to listen only Liszt ? :lol:


This truly is a dilemma!

I only have 10 or so hours a day to devote to music. I am always overwhelmed!

As my governing, fervent belief is that there is good music and there is great music, there is no bad music, the joy of sound is nearly limitless.

In a gluttonous attempt to miss nothing on this plane I miss much! What a conundrum I live.

What I request is that you apprise me of new recordings of Liszt that you can recommend. (I try very hard to move forward and leave what was missed behind) Is there anything released this year you can recommend?

In the meantime, I'll dig through what I have. I am not familiar much at all with he.


----------



## eljr

Some crossover!

Very talented young lady.


----------



## eljr

The Secret Agent: The Secret Agent

Book of Longing: The Paris Sky for Solo Cello

Then I played: Lift Off - An Arrangement of Koyaanisqatsi by Lavinia Meijer


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Vasks

*Mennin - Folk Overture (Badea/New World)
Schuman - Credendum (Miller/Albany)
Harris - Symphony #7 (Keelam/Koch)*


----------



## eljr

Concerto quasi una fantasia ("After reading Dante"), for violin & string orchestra (after Lizst)


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Concerto quasi una fantasia ("After reading Dante"), for violin & string orchestra (after Lizst)


If it is ''after Liszt" I like it, despite a have no idea what it is... :lol:


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> This truly is a dilemma!
> 
> I only have 10 or so hours a day to devote to music. I am always overwhelmed!
> 
> As my governing, fervent belief is that there is good music and there is great music, there is no bad music, the joy of sound is nearly limitless.
> 
> In a gluttonous attempt to miss nothing on this plane I miss much! What a conundrum I live.
> 
> What I request is that you apprise me of* new recordings* of Liszt that you can recommend. (I try very hard to move forward and leave what was missed behind) Is there anything *released this year* you can recommend?
> 
> In the meantime, I'll dig through what I have. I am not familiar much at all with he.


We have a problem, my good friend! As a dedicated collector I don't buy anything new. (now, for example, I'm buying recording around the 2000) One VERY GOOD recording, quite new and maybe collectible for the future (without any signs yet) is this one> >> Plano is Liszt SPECIALIST and I consider this one as good as Brigitte's recording.









*the sound is of absolute top quality here. No concerns though.


----------



## Rogerx

Vogler Quartett & Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Oliver Triendl (piano) performing: Dvorak: String Quintet & Piano Quintet.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> If it is ''after Liszt" I like it, despite a have no idea what it is... :lol:


partial recording of:
Fantasia quasi Concerto "After Reading Dante" (arranged by Dreznin)
arranger:
Sergei Dreznin
composer:
Franz Liszt


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Alpine Symphony. Bohm/Dresden. A favourite recording of this piece.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> The majority of my presentations are not only very good artistically but, as you have already noticed, if you made a small search, they have a reasonable value for your money. (if you keep my rules of engagement...) The following recording is not an exception. *Jan Pierre Rampal, is definitely the greatest flute player in the human history. *No one comes close to him and this is a true statement without doubts and maybes... This 8 cd box (id you put your hand on at about 30 USD) is an investment. (in a mint condition, of course) But this is not so important as the music quality and the joy which comes with it. This one will play A LOT in your hi fi system. I give you my word!
> 
> View attachment 110225


I will check out some of his Bach. The only flute player I could name is James Galway (who is brilliant), so it would be good to expand my horizons.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Merl

This is an excellent version of a fine symphony. The last two minutes of the first movement and the entire second movement sound like they inspired part of James Horner's Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan score.

*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4*
Dorati, LSO

I heard this on the radio, and my rating of it jumped up a notch to the point where I would recommend hearing it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Whenever I listen to this record I am astonished once more at what Boulez accomplishes with these three pieces. I must be becoming senile. Great and substantial music.


----------



## bharbeke

Durufle - Requiem

My thanks to whomever posted this. I just got around to listening, and it is a great requiem. It has interesting instrumentation, and it is peaceful and uplifting.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> I will check out some of his Bach. The only flute player I could name is James Galway (who is brilliant), so it would be good to expand my horizons.
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
> Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Merl
> 
> This is an excellent version of a fine symphony. The last two minutes of the first movement and the entire second movement sound like they inspired part of James Horner's Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan score.
> 
> *Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4*
> Dorati, LSO
> 
> I heard this on the radio, and my rating of it jumped up a notch to the point where I would recommend hearing it.


All of you here know the hell of the music and I can't add a lot to your preferences or recommendations. One think ONLY with Mahler, which I have noticed the month I'm member to this wonderful forum: *I see almost nothing from Eliahu!!!!!* You have everything, you are listen everything but without Inbal!! I'm 100% sure that you know the Jew and I don't have to write something for his Mahler quality, which nowadays, is maybe the TOP worldwide. The Japans asked from him to go there to teach their orchestras (which are top) how to play Mahler, the same way they asked form Cyprien to go there and teach their children Chopin. (I presented Mahlers 1st with him the first week after my registration here. So important I consider him for the Austrian)



eljr said:


>


Very artistic cover. A good recording MUST have an interesting cover, the same way a good movie must have a good music score.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Rigoletto - Callas - old 33CX LP set.

Was testing this for surface rustle as I am listing some items on ebay.

The sound quality/rec so stunning have decided to keep plus Callas voice is great shape in this vintage.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace,

I have added Inbal to my list to try out in the future. That is one thing I love about this thread; I am always hearing about new-to-me composers, conductors, and works.


----------



## Merl

One of the great Dvorak 8ths in the catalogue. Still sublime.


----------



## starthrower

No. 8 is a beauty! I have one old CD by Vernon Handley of all people.

NP: St Matthew Passion / Herreweghe


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

This LP has remarkably realistic sound--great playing, too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Piano Concertos.

Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orch.


----------



## eljr

Chasing the Dragon have become known as one of the worlds leading audiophile record labels. In producing this album they wanted to combine the simplicity of a binaural microphone with the jump factor of a Direct Cut recording. It is their sincere hope that you enjoy the fun of their latest musical adventure!

The world's first binaural direct cut recording. Stax Earspeakers were used to record and master this album.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> One of the great Dvorak 8ths in the catalogue. Still sublime.
> 
> View attachment 110236


A VERY INTERESTING content! I will look for it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms / Robert Schumann
The Complete Works for Cello and Piano *









*Sung-Won Yang
Enrico Pace*

A cellist new to me, liking this CD very much, looking forward to listening to Bach Cello Suites.


----------



## eljr

The Palace Square


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1 Advent/Christmas


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just had a nice nap to a collection of Ravel Piano Concertos, they were spectacular! So interesting to my ears.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine. La Capella Reial/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## starthrower

Documentary hosted by John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
*Henry Purcell*
Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott - direction
_
Veritas_


----------



## agoukass

Britten: Rejoice in the Lamb; Missa brevis; A Ceremony of Carols 

Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest 
Marisa Robles, harp


----------



## cougarjuno

*Martinu - Symphonies 1 and 2*

Neeme Jarvi / Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
> *Henry Purcell*
> Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
> Andrew Parrott - direction
> _
> Veritas_


You have changed the background of your photos! I like this one more than the old one!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Elgar's "The Black Knight":


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, 
Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay,
et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, Michael Hurd's "Choral Music":


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 (Lewis)

This has lived up to the hype. An excellent performance.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Mass in C major, Op. 86

Felicity Palmer, soprano
Helen Watts, alto 
Robert Tear, tenor
Christopher Keyte, bass

Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / George Guest


----------



## Rogerx

Dario Candela (piano) performing; Cimarosa: Complete Piano Sonatas Vol. 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting; Verdi: Requiem

Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to some of the concertos from this 8-CD set of all of Murray Perahia's Bach recordings for Sony. Excellent music, excellent price -- $20 for the CDs, including MP3s that you get at time of purchase. Free shipping with Prime. The MP3s by themselves are $23, which makes no sense at all. The MP3 download is kind of mixed up, a real dog's breakfast, but all the files are there and it can be sorted out. Wonderful performances!


----------



## Rogerx

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano) performing; Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part three of three this morning/early afternoon.

_Mini Overture_ for brass quintet (1982):
_Fanfare for Louisville_ for winds and percussion (1986):
_Fanfare for the CUBE_ for brass quintet (1987):
_Fanfare for the Guildhall School of Music and Drama_ (1989):
_Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ (1989):



Piano Concerto (1988-89):



_Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1989-90):



_Chain II: Dialogue for Violin and Orchestra_ (1984-85):
_Interlude_ for orchestra (1989):
_Partita_ for violin and piano - arr. for violin and orchestra (orig. 1984 - arr. 1988):
Symphony no.4 (1988-92):


----------



## Enthusiast

Aah. From the 1930s but with pretty good sound and ... wow, what performances. Very familiar works played so you feel that you never really _heard _the works before.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Arod performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4 and Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice).

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Joe B

Symphony No. 4:


----------



## Marinera

Piano - Four hands


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

I have had this forever but I can't remember ever playing it. I got it from a charity shop and, although I was no Norrington fan at the time, I was pleased to see a true classical record in their bins. It turns out to be very worthwhile: not just "another Brahms 1" but not stupidly eccentric either. I like it and suspect I'll play it again soon to make up for my years of neglect.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*v(1685-1750)

The Cello Suites

Jian Wang, Cello


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
> 
> Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano).


This is in my current listening rotation. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Cyril Huvé (piano) performing; Busoni: Piano Works.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Cyril Huvé (piano) performing; Busoni: Piano Works.


I have pathos with the Italian (and Berliner, not to be forgotten…) The last piano dedicated (almost) great composer. And it is coming from ERATO, which is a very special label! Excellent!


----------



## chill782002

Chopin - Berceuse

Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano

Recorded 1922


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


To tell you that I like Prokofievs music will be a great lie. To tell you, also, that I don't like the lady, too. Well done, my good Friend!


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture in D, Hob. Ia:4 (Huss/Koch)
W. A. Mozart - Sonata for Two Pianos, K.448 (Demus & Badura-Skoda/Gramola)
Petrini - Duo in E-flat, Op. 30 (Rampal and Nordmann/Sony)
Hoffmeister - Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat for 2 Clarinets and Strings (Klocker/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Marzio Conti conducting; Malipiero: Gabrieliana/Serenata/ Madrigali (after Monteverdi)/5 Favole/ 7 Canzonette veneziane

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato.


----------



## agoukass

Faure: Requiem; Cantique de Jean Racine 

Jonathon Bond, treble
Benjamin Luxon, baritone
Stephen Cleobury, organ
Choir of St. John's College Cambridge
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / George Guest


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ferruccio Busoni - various works for later tonight.

Suite for _Turandot_, after the play by Carlo Gozzi (1904-05):
_Berceuse élégiaque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1909):
_Sarabande und Cortège_ - two studies for _Doktor Faust_ (1918-19):



Concerto in C for piano and orchestra, with choral finale [Text: Adam Oehlenschläger] (1901-04):
_Fantasia contrappuntistica_ for solo piano (1910):


----------



## starthrower

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 4. Bohm/Vienna. Certainly one of the very best 4ths I've heard. Extremely well-paced, sure-footed and lively. Recommended, as is the entire set.


I've had this set on vinyl for 35 years. I'm looking forward to the CD box.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Solo Works and Transcriptions

Sergei Rachmaninoff, piano


----------



## Dimace

This one is my new *Attila.* (studio recording) I believe in this recording we have the BEST Odabella in the history of this opera with the marvelous Christine* Deutekom!* She is a HUGE coloratura soprano, without any limits in her voice and an unbelievable enthusiasm!

*Please notice:* This performance is coming with 2 different covers from Philips. This one is chronologically the first. I believe that the encoding or cd mastering has some problems. I played this CD in three different CD players (one reference class, one high class and one midle) and one SACD player. (high class) ONLY with the SACD the 1st CD played without any problems. (it is jumping often...) I believe is something which has to do with the error correction of a device. (the cd surface is in mint- condition)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Bruno Walter/"Columbia Symphony Orchestra". Inspired to put this on from the current thread; a favourite recording.


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Music for Strings, Sinfonia da Camera, Durch einem Spiegel (for harpsichord and 12 strings)










The first two pieces, Music for Strings and Sinfonia da Camera were very fine, borderline blown away material. They were written just before and during Kokkonen's 12-tone period and the texture is free counterpoint. The Music for Strings is a variant of 4 movement symphonic format, The Sinfonia da Camera is a bit peculiar in that the outer movements are slow and the inner movements are fast. The Sinfonia da Camera was a particular favorite. The last piece with harpsichord is another story. Some interesting, weird, new-agey sounds, but musical I was left baffled. The notes say it is "spiritual."

I've made my way though the set, and I find myself intrigues. I will probably pick up the recordings of the symphonies, the Ondine series.


----------



## starthrower

Never owned any of Mozart's piano concertos. Now I have a handful by Brendel, Schiff, and Uchida. I prefer the Brendel.


----------



## eljr

Swan Lake


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Ferruccio Busoni - various works for later tonight.
> 
> Suite for _Turandot_, after the play by Carlo Gozzi (1904-05):
> _Berceuse élégiaque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1909):
> _Sarabande und Cortège_ - two studies for _Doktor Faust_ (1918-19):
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto in C for piano and orchestra, with choral finale [Text: Adam Oehlenschläger] (1901-04):
> _Fantasia contrappuntistica_ for solo piano (1910):


It's uncanny! Recently I also listened to the Turandot Suite. A very interesting piece and certainly colourful. And that Piano Concerto is a monster in the best sense of the word. However, I have some reservations about the inclusion of a male chorus in the last movement. It doesn't sound completely satisfactory to my ears, and the piano loses relevance.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MusicSybarite said:


> It's uncanny! Recently I also listened to the Turandot Suite. A very interesting piece and certainly colourful. And that Piano Concerto is a monster in the best sense of the word. However, I have some reservations about the inclusion of a male chorus in the last movement. It doesn't sound completely satisfactory to my ears, and the piano loses relevance.


I like the _Turandot_ suite but it still seems strange to hear _Greensleeves_ in an oriental setting!

I admit it took me some time to get used to the idea of a choir in a concertante work but the sheer Mahlerian scale of the work almost convinces me that it's a symphony which just happens to feature a solo instrument and a choir.

I haven't played these works for some time, but I saw Rogerx's earlier Busoni post and that decided what my evening listening would be.


----------



## Joe B

Barber's "The Lovers":


----------



## Flavius

Sepharad: Songs of Spanish Jews in the Mediterranean and Ottoman Empire. Ensemble Saraband (Med. Music Edition, Sony)


----------



## Joe B

Cristina Ortiz playing Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.
> 
> Mackerras and the SCO.


.....and again this evening!


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done.
You couldn't have better sound.
Just gorgeous!


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden; Spirit Garden; Dreamtime. Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Alsop (Naxos)


----------



## Guest

Sonatas 30-32. Superb playing and sound. I really like this set. Sure, Pollini hits a little harder at times, but she is plenty forceful and has vastly better sound, which adds to the pleasure.


----------



## pmsummer

ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini, Giovanni Paolo Foscarini, Giovanni 
Battista Granata, Giovanni Paolo Corbetta, Francesco Foscarini, 
Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Astreé_


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> I like the _Turandot_ suite but it still seems strange to hear _Greensleeves_ in an oriental setting!
> 
> I admit it took me some time to get used to the idea of a choir in a concertante work but the sheer Mahlerian scale of the work almost convinces me that it's a symphony which just happens to feature a solo instrument and a choir.
> 
> I haven't played these works for some time, but I saw Rogerx's earlier Busoni post and that decided what my evening listening would be.


I did recall that _Greensleeves_ passage in the _Turandot's Chamber_ movement. It was a confusing moment indeed!


----------



## Itullian

12, 13, 14 & 15


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899; Allegretto in C minor 

Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Rachmaninoff's "The Isle of the Dead":


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Notturno in D for Four Orchestras, K.286 (Maag)












> Swiss maestro Peter Maag was, and is, one of the great Mozart conductors. Throughout his career, including very recent recordings on the Arts label, he has shown a special affinity for this composer's music. But only in his late-1950s recordings for Decca did he find a virtuoso group of musicians totally in tune with his approach: the London Symphony Orchestra. Together, Maag and the LSO made a handful of Mozart recordings that defy criticism. Though the Notturno for Four Orchestras was one of the very best sessions of all, it was one I thought would never appear on CD. But obviously someone still working at Decca has good ears and can perceive this recording for what it is--one of the best orchestral performances ever captured by microphones.
> - Classics Today


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz--"Visions and Miracles":










Gallician and Latin sacred songs from 13th-century Spain


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 7 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Berezovsky (piano)and conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor; Trois Nouvelles Etudes; Scherzo No. 2 in B flat minor 

Emanuel Ax, piano 
Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Rogerx

José-Luis Garcia conducting; Haydn; Piano Concertos.

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Gardiner. A life climax experience. What can compare?


----------



## agoukass

Durufle: Requiem 

Robert King, treble 
Christopher Keyte, bass 

The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest 
Stephen Cleobury, organ


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Shaw conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Margaret Jane Wray (Soprano), Heidi Grant Murphy (Soprano), Delores Ziegler (Mezzo Soprano),
Marietta Simpson (Mezzo Soprano), Michael Sylvester (Tenor), William Stone (Baritone),
Deborah Voigt (Soprano), Kenneth Cox (Bass) .

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 5 ("Emperor")

Wilhelm Backhaus - Piano

Sir Landon Ronald / London Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1927


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg From Holberg's Time. Terrific performance, super clear string articulation. 









Kallinnikov Symphonies 1&2. Second time listening, a recent purchase. Most enjoyable music 









Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1 & Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 2. A couple of war horses 









Tchaikovsky Symphonies 3 & 6. I'm relatively unfamiliar with the third symphony and the sixth is definitely my favourite of all of his symphonies 









Rachmaninov Piano Trios 1 & 2, Vocalise and Dream. Terrific performance and sound


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Robert Shaw conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
> 
> Margaret Jane Wray (Soprano), Heidi Grant Murphy (Soprano), Delores Ziegler (Mezzo Soprano),
> Marietta Simpson (Mezzo Soprano), Michael Sylvester (Tenor), William Stone (Baritone),
> Deborah Voigt (Soprano), Kenneth Cox (Bass) .
> 
> Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


*THE SYMPHONY! The epitome of GREAT symphony! * The only one the Master (you know Fritz...) could say that is a peaty it isn't his own work (with the 2nd) The ''cast'' is unknown to me and this make the recording more interesting. A new EXPLORATION!


----------



## Rogerx

André Cluytens* & Carlo Maria Giulini conducting; Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ* & Romeo & Juliet

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda etc.

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

New addition this morning to my ever expanding Graupner collection and it's very nice indeed - -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - piano works part one of two, plus chamber works.

_Nine Preludes_ op.1 (1899-90):
_Variations_ in B-flat minor op.3 (1901-03):
_Four Études_ op.4 (1900-02):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04): 
_Wariacje na polski temat ludowy (Variations on a Polish Folk Theme)_ in B-minor op.10 (1900-04):
_Fantasy_ in C op.14 (1905):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1905 and 1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):



_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910):
_Three Paganini Caprices_ for violin and piano op.40 (1918):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):
String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nezet-Seguin conducting; Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 & Othello Overture

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I particularly love the 2nd Sextet.

Edit - I don't know why but it won't let me post the picture in this post. It is the Brahms sextets played by Menuhin, Masters, Aronowitz, Wallfisch, Gendron and Simpson.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Robert Shaw conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
> 
> Margaret Jane Wray (Soprano), Heidi Grant Murphy (Soprano), Delores Ziegler (Mezzo Soprano),
> Marietta Simpson (Mezzo Soprano), Michael Sylvester (Tenor), William Stone (Baritone),
> Deborah Voigt (Soprano), Kenneth Cox (Bass) .
> 
> Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus





Dimace said:


> *THE SYMPHONY! The epitome of GREAT symphony! * The only one the Master (you know Fritz...) could say that is a peaty it isn't his own work (with the 2nd) The ''cast'' is unknown to me and this make the recording more interesting. A new EXPLORATION!


This is the only Telarc disc in my collection which I believe the engineers missed the mark. I realize the size of the venue required to capture the choirs and orchestra involved was physically BIG, but for me, the mix of soloist to choirs and orchestra are off. I am not a recording engineer, but I believe this could have been adjusted (?). The performance is excellent, but sonically this disc is the only disc I have from Telarc which I consider lacking.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> This is the only Telarc disc in my collection which I believe the engineers missed the mark. I realize the size of the venue required to capture the choirs and orchestra involved was physically BIG, but for me, the mix of soloist to choirs and orchestra are off. I am not a recording engineer, but I believe this could have been adjusted (?). The performance is excellent, but sonically this disc is the only disc I have from Telarc which I consider lacking.


Should not you be outside stacking wood! lol

Good morning :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> This is the only Telarc disc in my collection which I believe the engineers missed the mark. I realize the size of the venue required to capture the choirs and orchestra involved was physically BIG, but for me, the mix of soloist to choirs and orchestra are off. I am not a recording engineer, but I believe this could have been adjusted (?). The performance is excellent, but sonically this disc is the only disc I have from Telarc which I consider lacking.


I totally agree, for both recording and performers I stick with Solti or Bernstein ( Sony) or watching Berstein on DVD.
All old, I know but nevertheless I like them.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Should not you be outside stacking wood! lol
> 
> Good morning :tiphat:


*Not* until I finish my tea, stretch, and have something to eat.


----------



## haydnguy

It came Wednesday. My first listen now.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)


----------



## Jacck

I was in Vienna today (job related) and listened to *The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh* on train. It is one of the most beatiful operas I know and it is the most russian opera I know.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> This is the only Telarc disc in my collection which I believe the engineers missed the mark. I realize the size of the venue required to capture the choirs and orchestra involved was physically BIG, but for me, the mix of soloist to choirs and orchestra are off. I am not a recording engineer, but I believe this could have been adjusted (?). The performance is excellent, but sonically this disc is the only disc I have from Telarc which I consider lacking.


My friend Joe, I have written for this specific problem of Mahlers 8th. First of all are cheating! No 1000 participants. Second, as you have written, they don't have the resources or the sound engineering to record such a massive work. Result: ONLY Rattle made it complete the last years (the performance though isn't the very best in the 1st movement) But I prefer the REAL 1000 experience with not the best conducting (who cares? So superhuman symphony can go also with less on the podium) than 200 0r 300 participants and on the cover to be written Der Tausend.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincenzo Milletari conducting; Bruch: Double Concerto For Clarinet, Viola And Orchestra Op.88, 8 Pieces For Clarinet, Viola And Piano, Op.83

Eva Katrine Dalsgaard (viola), Giovanni Punzi (clarinet), Tanja Zapolski (piano)

Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Vol 3 of the Dowland Project - haunting arrangements.


----------



## Joe B

The master's first symphony:


----------



## Dimace

Let us make it clear: *I admire ONLY 10 composers*. Not 11, not 9. One of them is the *Alexander Scriabin*, or Alexander the Great of the Russian Music. This man fought against everything: Personal Daemons and life catastrophes. With deep melancholy, heavy depression, schizophrenia! He lost ALL of his children. He lost his mind!* He lost everything but his music.* A real tragic personality, but, at the same moment the epitome of what we are call REAL GENIOUS. His last works (he was completely for the asylum) are not coming to our conversation, all though are very good. But, for me this is very important, they are lack in structure. *Structure, which was the best element of his work before the paranoia. * This structure, which is lesson in many musical colleges with an unparallelly glorious sense of the word melody and how shall be used in the composition, makes the Russian the most important composer of his country, only after P.I Tschaikowsky. (another composer I love.)

His 1st symphony has 6 movements! Three are slow, three are vivace. (structure) One after the other (slow, quick, slow, quick..) *The magnificent main theme are EVERYWHERE!* To make something like this, without been repetitive or monotonous, is more difficult than to win the Power Ball. The last movement, the Andante, is completely written for choir, one mezzo and one tenor. It is something not from this world. The ultimate lesson how a choir must be used in a symphony! So much tension combined with sweet melody and Russian lyrism. For me this symphony is among the 5 best in human history. As melody, complexity, structure, choir part and everything. 

I appreciate ONLY TWO recordings / performances of this symphony.

1. This with Svetlanov from 1961 (this one is in this post)>>>> _Langsamer
_
2. With Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra (I can't remember from when...) _Schneller._

View attachment 110279


*this one is also (USSR 1991) a very good collectible. (around 60 USD in mint, 100 sealed)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "La Dame Blanche" (Paray/Mercury)
Offenbach - Musette-Air de Ballet (Fiedler/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Phaeton (Dervaux/Angel)
D'Indy - Andante Cantabile (Bourgue/Peters International)
Ravel - Tzigane (Friedman/RCA)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by eljr listening to the Hamelin and Andsnes Rite I thought I would listen to this one - four hands but only one pianist (and a tape machine).









And now I have started the 4 handed Planets (it was a freebie from Naxos a month or two ago):


----------



## Rogerx

Udo Reinemann conducting; Loewe : Passion Oratorio

Nathalie Gaudefroy (soprano), Christianne Stotjin (contralto), Jacky da Cunha (tenor), Henk Neven (bass) & Edwin Crossley-Mercer (bass)

Ensemble Instrumental des Heures Romantiques & Ensemble Vocal des Heures Romantiques.


----------



## eljr

Blu-ray


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartok
String Quartet no. 5*









*Vermeer Quartet *

Bartoks Quartets have fared well from the start with cycles Juilliard (mono and stereo) Vegh(mono and stereo), Keller, Takacs, among others, the Vermeer is a great budget set.


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Romanza for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 24_
Moray Welsh, cello
The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/David Atherton


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

The Quintet. Wonderful performance and sound. (24/96 FLAC)


----------



## Sonata

*Joachim Raff: Music for piano and violin volume 1*
Decent enough, but I already have piles of music for violin and piano which I enjoy more (Faure, Schubert, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, etc). For that matter the other music that I've heard from Raff so far (late symphonies, piano quartets) are far more compelling than this album
*
Saint Saens: Organ Symphony*
with E. Power Biggs and Eugene Ormandy


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, Op. 69 and Op. 102 

Mischa Maisky, cello
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Flavius

Rimsky-Korsakov: Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh. Gorchakova, Galuzin...Kirov Opera & Orch./ Gergiev (Philips)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

Flavius said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov: Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh. Gorchakova, Galuzin...Kirov Opera & Orch./ Gergiev (Philips)


I listened to the Kalinina Piavko Svetlanov 1983 version.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have never really developed a full "understanding" of Mahler 4 - I don't have a real sense of its character - and I guess that may be down to it not being one of the ones I turn to when I'm feeling like some Mahler. But I have greatly enjoyed quite a number of different recordings of it. This one is really good. Bernstein plays with the speeds a fair bit but his purpose is to shape the music (beautifully) rather than to be indulgent. It also has a boy treble in the place of the usual soprano. In some ways this works well and he certainly delivers the required childlike naivety.


----------



## D Smith

Suk: Fairy Tale, Fantasy for Orchestra, Fantastic Scherzo. JoAnn Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. I've been a long time fan of the Fairy Tale and this is an excellent performance. I had never heard the Fantasy before and it's a lovely score, the violin solo performed here by Michael Ludwig. All in all a recommendable disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung, Schill and the Gothenburg S.O. performing works by Nielsen.

Overture to Maskerade, Clarinet Concerto and 3rd Symphony.

(whenever I have come across recordings where Myung Whun Chung is conductor I am never disappointed!)


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 13 in B flat (Beaux Arts)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - piano works part two of two, plus orchestral songs.

_Métopes_ - three pieces op.29 (1915):
_Twelve Études_ op.33 (1916):
_Masques_ - three pieces op.34 (1915-16):
Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):
_Dwadzieścia mazurków (Twenty Mazurkas)_ op.50 (1924-25):
_Walc romantyczny (Romantic Waltz)_ WoO (1925):
_Cztery tańce polskie (Four Polish Dances)_ WoO (1926):
_Dwa mazurki (Two Mazurkas)_ op.62 (1933-34):



_Trzy fragmenty z poematów Jana Kasprowicza (Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz)_ for voice and piano op.5 - arr. for voice and orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1902 - arr. 1930s?):
_Pieśni miłosne Hafiza (Love Songs of Hafiz)_ - cycle of eight songs for voice and orchestra op.26 [Texts: Hafiz, trans. by Hans Bethger] (1911 and 1914):
_Pieśni księżniczki z baśni (Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess)_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.31 - nos. 1, 2 and 4 arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Zofia Szymanowska] (orig. 1915 - orch. 1933):
_Pieśni muezina szalonego (Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin)_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.42 - nos. 1, 4, 5 and 6 arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (orig. 1918 - arr. 1934):
_Pieśń Roksani (Roxanna's Song)_ for soprano and orchestra, from the opera _Król Roger (King Roger)_ op.46 [Text: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (1918-24):


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have come here after a long absence just to share this:






:trp::guitar::clap:


----------



## Enthusiast

D Smith said:


> Suk: Fairy Tale, Fantasy for Orchestra, Fantastic Scherzo. JoAnn Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. I've been a long time fan of the Fairy Tale and this is an excellent performance. I had never heard the Fantasy before and it's a lovely score, the violin solo performed here by Michael Ludwig. All in all a recommendable disc.


That's good to get an introduction to this disc - I have just downloaded it as the Naxos freebie for this month.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Let us make it clear: *I admire ONLY 10 composers*. Not 11, not 9. One of them is the *Alexander Scriabin*, or Alexander the Great of the Russian Music.


Now I am wondering who the other nine admirable composers are.


----------



## Joe B

Sent back inside by the weather, I'll start with Mr. Still's lovely music:


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 53 'Waldstein' & Op. 109 plus the Andante favori* Claudio Arrau on Philips








I tend to think of the Waldstein is to the sonatas what the Eroica is to the symphonies. The Andante favori was apparently going to be the slow movement - until Beethoven replaced it with a rather more appropriate if briefer slow movement. The Andante seems far too relaxed a piece to fit in the sonata.

Whilst there is no denying the importance of the Waldstein sonata it isn't a great favourite of mine - I prefer the more subtle sonatas. I would count the Op. 109 late piano sonata as a favourite.

Big boned performances here by Claudio Arrau.


----------



## cbjes

Ida Haendel recording from radio 1960...


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony no. 8. Karajan/Berlin. This 1957 recording remains one of my favorites of this work. Very well paced and imagined. Recommended.


----------



## bharbeke

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have come here after a long absence just to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :trp::guitar::clap:


That is an amazing version of the song. The trumpet, timpani, etc., all sound so good!


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 2 (Vengerov)



> This music is highly charged and a worthy successor to its illustrious predecessor. Again Vengerov's technique is flawless, but more important, his understanding of the music is palpable. The expressive range is effortlessly but meaningfully conveyed, with tempi expertly thought through, for which all praise to the composer's friend Mstislav Rostropovich. The LSO are on top form throughout, but inevitably it is the playing and interpretations of Maxim Vengerov that steal the show. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Guest

Op.59 No.1 Sublime.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven String Quartets Nos. 9, 11, 12 & 15* Busch Quartet on EMI








The first and third discs from this 4 CD set. Recorded in the 1930's. And rather good despite the recordings age.


----------



## Guest

The Rzewski, a work of staggering imagination and difficulty. Great sound.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier:

De Falla, El Amor brujo - Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure de Barcelona, Josep Pons.
This is not the slick orchestral suite commonly heard but the original with an 'authentic' flamenco style singer in Ginesa Ortega and narration.
Earthy by comparison but well worth hearing/having in a collection.


----------



## Malx

Next was a sadly disappointing rendition of Borodins 2nd Symphony from the Gothenburg SO with Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Malx

To cleanse the aural palette after Jarvi's Borodin.

J S Bach, Partita No 2 in C minor BWV 826 - Wanda Landowska.


----------



## KenOC

Like others, listening to the new Naxos freebie with music of Suk. Just finished _Fairy Tale_, which I'd never heard - pretty good! Some good Dvorak-sounding stuff in the energetic 2nd movement.


----------



## Itullian

Still listening to this beautiful set.
Love it!


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2 Nos 3, 4 & 6


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Disc 2 Nos 3, 4 & 6


Great set! One of the best.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Great set! One of the best.


I wish there were more like this for 10 dollars!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I wish there were more like this for 10 dollars!


I know! It's a super bargain. I remember when that set was first released.
It was just under 200 dollars!


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> I know! It's a super bargain. I remember when that set was first released.
> It was just under 200 dollars!


The labels made a killing on CDs in the 80s and 90s. I never bought box sets back then. But I'm buying them now!


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF ELEGANCE
_18th Century Music for Flute & Strings_
*J.C. Bach - F.J. Hatden - J.S. Bach - F.A. Hoffmeister - I. Pleyel*
The Galeazzi Ensemble
_
London Independent_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #1:


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 Alsop/Sao Paulo. An excellent performance and spacious recording. The whole series is.


----------



## Itullian

82-87. the Paris symphonies.
Wonderful !


----------



## APL

Beethoven symphonies nos. 4 & 8 Haitink LSO


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 54 (Angeles)












> There was a time when a project of this magnitude would have excited the attention of the entire classical music world. Not now. You can practically count on Philips to release this set as quietly as possible, offer no promotional support at all, and delete it quickly, despite the fact that the whole project was subsidized by The Joseph Haydn Society. Rather than seeing this sort of sponsorship as an opportunity, the label doubtless will treat the whole thing as an insurmountable marketing challenge, which is a terrible pity because this is a marvelous set, easily the finest complete cycle available. The Angeles String Quartet plays with far more vigor and passion than Decca's Aeolian or Naxos' Kodaly quartets, and with a richer, fuller sound than the otherwise excellent Tatrai Quartet on Hungaroton. They offer plenty of rhythmic energy, but never at the expense of the long line and a fine singing tone, a tendency that disfigures the Lindsays' (ASV) latest offerings in this music. Period instrument ensembles belong in a different category altogether. In short, this group has it all: an impressive combination of technical quality and interpretive insight that makes for some very satisfying and consistently enjoyable listening. ... at budget price this set belongs in the collection of anyone who loves Haydn, chamber music in general, or string quartets in particular, and it's all been recorded with immaculate balances, a fine sense of presence, and genuine tonal warmth. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 10 - David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## KenOC

Murray Perahia playing Bach's Goldbergs. Actually not this single but part of the 8-CD Sony box, a superb value.


----------



## ribonucleic

KenOC said:


> Murray Perahia playing Bach's Goldbergs


I'm picky about my Goldbergs and he's really good.

I suppose there must be some repertoire he plays badly but I haven't come across it yet.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Karajan-1963)



> Karajan's jewel remains his 1963 set where the Berlin Philharmonic was playing like gods, and almost every move the conductor made invited the accolade of "definitive." - Third Ear Guide


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Murray Perahia playing Bach's Goldbergs. Actually not this single but part of the 8-CD Sony box, a superb value.


You should get his new French Suites too. Wonderful!


----------



## Joe B

Stauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra":


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> You should get his new French Suites too. Wonderful!


I have them! The Sony box includes Perahia's English Suites and the Partitas, completing Bach's keyboard suites.


----------



## Joe B

Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> I have them! The Sony box includes Perahia's English Suites and the Partitas, completing Bach's keyboard suites.


I have it  .................


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit performing; Bach Goldberg variations.


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas Brantelid (cello), with Marianna Shirinyan (piano), with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano) performing; Chopin - Cello Music.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## chill782002

Wagner - Die Walküre - Act III, Scene 3

Birgit Nilsson

Hans Hotter

Leopold Ludwig / Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1957

I'm trying very hard to get into Wagner's operas, and this set, which I acquired yesterday and which contains excerpts from all 4 works in the Ring cycle, performed by various vocalists, conductors and orchestras, seems like a good place to start.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Münchinger conducting; Haydn: The Creation

(Creation sung in German)

Elly Ameling, (soprano) Werner Krenn, tenor (Uriel), Tom Krause, bass (Raphael) Erna Spoorenberg, soprano (Eva) & Robin Fairhurst, bass (Adam)
Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Mieczyslaw Weinberg
- Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra
- 24 Preludes for Solo Cello
Marina Tarasova, cello; Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra/Alexander Rudin (northern flowers)










The "Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra" is described here as a world premiere recording. Though it bears the same opus number (op. 43) as the Cello Concerto and "became the base of the Cello Concerto" the booklet also says: "Modern researches stresses that the Concertino is an independent and completed 'First Version'."

now:
Sergei Bortkiewicz
- Violin Concerto
- Symphonic poem after Shakespeare's Othello
Sergey Levitin, violin; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton epoch)


----------



## Jacck

*Tchaikovsky - Maid of Orleans (Arkhipova Rozhdestvensky 1969) *


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Sid James

*Beethoven*: Piano Trios 1, 4, 5 "Ghost," 7 "Archduke"
Chung Trio
(EMI- 2 discs)

*The Best of Rachmaninov* (compilation)
Piano Concerto 3: I. Allegro ma non troppo - Alicia de Larrocha/London SO/Andre Previn
The Isle of the Dead - Concertgebouw/Vladimir Ashkenazy
Prelude in C sharp minor, Op. 3 No. 2 - Ilana Vered
Symphony No. 2: III. Adagio - London PO/Adrian Boult
Preludes, Op. 32 Nos. 2, 8, 9, 12 - Vladimir Ashkenazy
Piano Concerto No. 2: II. Adagio sostenuto - Ilana Vered/New PO/Andrew Davis
(Eloquence)

Variations (compilation)
*Dohnanyi* Variations on a Nursery Song - Andras Schiff/Chicago SO/Georg Solti
*Liszt* Totentanz - Peter Katin/London PO/Jean Martinon
*Rachmaninov* Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
*Lutoslawski* Paganini Variations for Piano and Orch. - Peter Jablonski/Royal PO/Vladimir Ashkenazy
(Eloquence)

*Variation on a Theme II*
Poem by Antigone Kefala, 2016.

When he held it
he tried to animate
an ancient instrument
striking unerringly
the chords
close to the truth of bodies
a truth that went beyond
the skin, the bones, the nerves
to some dark soil
that he found by touch
to feel the beat
release it of all bonds.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early this morning-Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Nielsen's 5th.

now-Jarvi and the same orchestra performing Berwald's 1st ( for the 'SS' tradition)


----------



## Malx

A beautifully, played & recorded Brahms Requiem from Herreweghe et alia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albert Roussel all the way today - five discs of orchestral and chamber works.

I really like the cut of this man's jib - he reminds me of his contemporaries Alexander Zemlinsky and Frank Bridge for the way in which all three cut their teeth in the late-romantic era and then applied changes, albeit incremental rather than wholesale, to their individual styles from the late 1910s/early 1920s onwards. In Rousell's case, his attractive late romanticism which was often laced with impressionism eventually gave way to a neoclassical-like approach which produced music discernibly sharper in texture, but never bloodlessly clinical.

The chamber output of Roussel is an Aladdin's Cave of little-known delights, with compositions of substance sitting alongside toothsome - if perhaps inconsequential - miniatures. As his fellow Frenchmen Francis Poulenc and Jacques Ibert were to do he composed for a wide variety of instrumental configurations. Also, Roussel's only string quartet is, like that of Ibert's, an especially rewarding listen and convinces me that producing fine one-off French quartets wasn't exclusively the domain of Debussy and Ravel!

Suite from the ballet _Le festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast)_ op.17 (1912):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.23 (1919-21):
_Bacchus et Ariane_ - ballet in two acts op.43 (1930):
Symphony no.3 in G-minor op.42 (1929-30):
_Sinfonietta_ for string orchestra op.52 (1934):
Symphony no.4 in A op.53 (1934):










Piano Trio in E-flat op.2 (1902 - rev. 1927):
_Divertissement_ for piano and wind quintet op.6 (1906):
Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.11 (1907-08 - rev 1931):
_Impromptu_ for solo harp op.21 (1919):
_Deux poèmes de Ronsard_ for soprano and flute op.26 (1924):
_Joueurs de flûte_ for flute and piano op.27 (1924):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.28 (1924):
_Segovia_ for solo guitar op.29 (1925):
_Serenade_ for flute, string trio and harp op.30 (1925):
_Duo_ for bassoon and double bass WoO (1925):
_Vocalise no.2_ for voice and piano WoO - arr. as _Aria no.2_ for oboe and piano by Arthur Hoérée (orig. 1928 - arr. 1930):
Trio for flute, viola and cello op.40 (1929):
String Quartet op.45 (1931-32):
_Andante and Scherzo_ for flute and piano op. 51 (1934)
_Pipe_ for piccolo & piano WoO (1934):
String Trio op.58 (1937):
Incidental music for the radio production _Elpénor_ for flute and string quartet op.59 (1927):
_Andante_ from an unfinished trio for oboe, clarinet and bassoon WoO (1937):


----------



## Enthusiast

Another two Mahler 4s. The earlier Bernstein is a little crude and really not as good as the later (Concertgebouw) one, I don't think. So this is another symphony (along with 5 and 6) where Lennie's second run improved on his first.









And then Gielen: a good performance, simple and yet _seems _to need nothing. But right now I think I prefer the more interventionist Concertgebouw Bernstein.


----------



## Haydn man

Berwald Symphony No.1 from this set.
If you are not familiar with these symphonies and you like romantic style symphonies then you are in for a treat.


----------



## Judith

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 110313
> 
> Berwald Symphony No.1 from this set.
> If you are not familiar with these symphonies and you like romantic style symphonies then you are in for a treat.


Just bought Neeve Jarvi set recently as one of my Twitter friends posted no 3 and was impressed. Hadn't heard of him before that


----------



## Andolink

Even after all these years the goosebumps still come - -


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello) performing; Rachmaninov: Piano Trios.


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


> Still listening to this beautiful set.
> Love it!


Bought this CD recently. Lovely recording


----------



## Enthusiast

Messages Of The Late Miss R.V. Troussova (Op. 17) and the two Op. 27 pieces (...quasi una fantasia... and Double Concerto) from this:









Quite contemporary but instantly likable. You can hear why some consider him the greatest living composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Willi Boskovsky conducting; Schubert: Rosamunde

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Mokranjac - Overture (Jagust/Radio-Television Beograd)
Khachaturian - Violin Concerto (Szeryng/Mercury)*


----------



## LezLee

Bizet arr. Shchedrin - Carmen suite.
I love the Carmen suite anyway but this is wonderfully imaginative.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir David Willcocks conducting; Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Apple Music:



Saturday Symphony!
Brahms no. 1


----------



## APL

Shostakovich symphonies nos.9 and 10 by Barshai WDR


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Berwald, Symphony No 1 - Malmo SO, Ehrling.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three relatively contemporary works - The Canticle of the Sun, Kafka Fragments and Le Marteau sans Maitre - by three key composers of the age that is just passing. Each is perhaps the most recorded piece by its composer - so maybe the composers' most successful works? - but each is rather spare and uncompromising. Oh yes, they are also very inspired and satisfying works: you may have to do a little "work" to decode them but it is very worthwhile doing so. So I find it quite inspiring to think of these pieces as their composers' most successful works.


----------



## bejart

Bach: Orchestral Suite No.4 in D Major, BWV 1069

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Itullian

It's a Goode morning 
leading up to the Met Opera broadcast.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this set, and their Beethoven Op. 132


----------



## Itullian

Live from the Met
Boito's Mefistofeles
Love this opera


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major D944 'The Great C Major'
The Hanover Band
Roy Goodman, cond. 1989

CD #12 from


----------



## bejart

Manuel Canales (1747-1786): String Quartet in C Major, Op.3, No.6

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Eva-Maria Roll, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Ulrike Mix, cello


----------



## agoukass

Saint-Saens: Carnival of the Animals*
Encores (Bach, Liszt, Mendelssohn, Debussy, Falla)

Julius Katchen, piano
Gary Graffman, piano*
London Symphony Orchestra / Skitch Henderson*


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic set for under 20 dollars!


----------



## haydnguy

This CD came Wednesday with my CD by Arabella Steinbacher. I immediately thoroughly enjoyed Ms. Steinbachers' performance so there was no doubt in my mind there.

This CD, however, has been more difficult to evaluate. First, I like the idea of combining the old standards with some more modern music on a CD. Even though it's a collection, if the modern music is good it opens my eyes to new music. Hilary Hahn has done this on a number of her CD's and I've enjoyed it very much.

I've listened several times to this CD and here is my feelings. First, the Beethoven and Rachmaninoff were good but probably won't impress the "old listeners" of this music. (Not referring to the persons age). I enjoyed the piece, "Amplified Soul" by Dan Visconti, and the piece by Szymanowski. The one piece that jarred me was "White Lies for Lomax". Perhaps that was because the first thing that I read about the composer is that he has been working on a video game opera. I'm 63 so that probably has something to do with it, but something tells me that it wouldn't be for me.

Overall, I would say that this is one of those rare occasions where the parts are bigger than the whole.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor op. 68
Staatskapelle Dresden
Bernard Haitink, cond. 2002

CD #6 FROM NEW PROFIL 6 CD SET BELOW
Never before released


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: *String Quartet in G minor op.27
Pascal String Quartet 1950

*CD #25 FROM








*


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Saxophone 'Lumineux'. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> This CD came Wednesday with my CD by Arabella Steinbacher. I immediately thoroughly enjoyed Ms. Steinbachers' performance so there was no doubt in my mind there.
> 
> This CD, however, has been more difficult to evaluate. First, I like the idea of combining the old standards with some more modern music on a CD. Even though it's a collection, if the modern music is good it opens my eyes to new music. Hilary Hahn has done this on a number of her CD's and I've enjoyed it very much.
> 
> I've listened several times to this CD and here is my feelings. First, the Beethoven and Rachmaninoff were good but probably won't impress the "old listeners" of this music. (Not referring to the persons age). I enjoyed the piece, "Amplified Soul" by Dan Visconti, and the piece by Szymanowski. The one piece that jarred me was "White Lies for Lomax". Perhaps that was because the first thing that I read about the composer is that he has been working on a video game opera. I'm 63 so that probably has something to do with it, but something tells me that it wouldn't be for me.
> 
> Overall, I would say that this is one of those rare occasions where the parts are bigger than the whole.
> 
> View attachment 110321
> 
> View attachment 110322


I really like to read comments about the recordings. It is very helpful for the candidate buyer and the listener.


----------



## Guest

Tuneful music that is well played and recorded.










(Sasha is Gennady and Viktoria's son)


----------



## APL

The "Saturday Symphonies Tradition" suggested listening to Berwald symphony nos 1. I didn't know Berwald before. Since I am a fan of chamber music so I am listening his chamber works on the youtube.

Here is his Piano Quintet no.1


----------



## Eramire156

*For the Saturday symphony*

*Franz Berwald
Symphony no. 1 in G minor "Sinfonie sérieuse"*









*Herbert Blomstedt 
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Joe B

haydnguy said:


> This CD came Wednesday with my CD by Arabella Steinbacher. I immediately thoroughly enjoyed Ms. Steinbachers' performance so there was no doubt in my mind there.
> 
> This CD, however, has been more difficult to evaluate. First, I like the idea of combining the old standards with some more modern music on a CD. Even though it's a collection, if the modern music is good it opens my eyes to new music. Hilary Hahn has done this on a number of her CD's and I've enjoyed it very much.
> 
> I've listened several times to this CD and here is my feelings. First, the Beethoven and Rachmaninoff were good but probably won't impress the "old listeners" of this music. (Not referring to the persons age). I enjoyed the piece, "Amplified Soul" by Dan Visconti, and the piece by Szymanowski. The one piece that jarred me was "White Lies for Lomax". Perhaps that was because the first thing that I read about the composer is that he has been working on a video game opera. I'm 63 so that probably has something to do with it, but something tells me that it wouldn't be for me.
> 
> Overall, I would say that this is one of those rare occasions where the parts are bigger than the whole.
> 
> View attachment 110321
> 
> View attachment 110322


I bought this disc strictly for "Amplified Soul". I also like the Szymanowski and Bates pieces. I think your assessment of the disc is accurate.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - chamber works, beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow morning. Like Roussel, Poulenc is another French composer whose chamber output is as diverse as it is enjoyable.

Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon FP43 (1926):
_Bagatelle_ in D-minor for violin and piano FP60c - adapted from the 'cantate profane' _Le bal masque_ FP60 (1932):
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):
Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932-39):
Sonata for violin and piano FP119 (1942-43 - rev. 1949):
Sonata for cello and piano FP143 (1940 - rev. 1948):
Sonata for flute and piano FP164 (1956-57):
_Élégie_ for horn and piano FP168 (1957):
_Sarabande_ for guitar FP179 (1960):
Sonata for B-flat clarinet and piano FP184 (1962):
Sonata for oboe and piano FP185 (1962):


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Fantastic set for under 20 dollars!


I was just looking at that today as a potential purchase - I am interested in the more obscure modern pieces such as the Gagneux, Hoddinott, Shchedrin & Jolivet. 
At the price I am going to dive in - not much risk involved. In some respects it is sad that great composers' & artists' work is so undervalued in the current marketplace.


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 3 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> I was just looking at that today as a potential purchase - I am interested in the more obscure modern pieces such as the Gagneux, Hoddinott, Shchedrin & Jolivet.
> At the price I am going to dive in - not much risk involved. In some respects it is sad that great composers' & artists' work is so undervalued in the current marketplace.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. I've enjoyed the Baroque pieces on this set as well as the more obscure 20th century works. And the Honegger concerto is a beautiful work. One of my favorites is the 3 Chorale Preludes attributed to Bach and arranged by Kodaly. Rostropovich plays everything with conviction, and a beautiful sound.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Music for Cello and Piano 

Mischa Maisky, cello
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Itullian




----------



## APL

Shostakovich symphony no.15 by Barshai WDR


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7. Andris Nelsons/Gewandhausorchester. Another excellent installment from Nelsons' Bruckner performances. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3 in E flat major op.55 'Eroica'
*Rachmaninov: *Symphonic Dances op. 45
Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf, cond. 1952

*CD #37 FROM:








*


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Rogerx

John Lanchbery conducting; Ketelbey: In A Persian Market- In A Monastery Garden -Chal Romano (Gypsy Lad) - In The Mystic Land Of Egypt-The Clock And The Dresden Figures - Bells Across The Meadow - In A Chinese Temple Garden- In The Moonlight - Sanctuary etc.

Philharmonia Orcestra./The Ambrosian Singers Chorus Master - John McCarthy


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein, conducting; The Joy of Christmas.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Westminster Choir


----------



## agoukass

O Quam Gloriosum (Music of Tomas Luis de Victoria) 

The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## APL

Belward String Quartet no. 2 on youtube


----------



## KenOC

APL said:


> Belward String Quartet no. 2 on youtube


Berwald, I believe.


----------



## APL

KenOC said:


> Berwald, I believe.


Sorry, I misspelled. You are right.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Corboz conducting; Bach : Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)
Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi "Stabat Mater"(1736)*
this is one of the best, if not _the_ best, Stabat Mater, that I heard
Pergolesi died just at 26. He was a Mozart-level talent


----------



## Malx

I haven't listened to much Beethoven recently so this morning I played the 4th Symphony from the complete symphony box from John Nelson conducting the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris - a box I enjoy greatly.


----------



## Jacck

*Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel* - Philharmonia / Karajan
another awesome opera


----------



## sonance

A real treat for lovers of piano four hands:

Liszt: Totentanz; Symphonic Poems
- Totentanz. Paraphrase on "Dies irae". Transcr. by Duo Tsuyuki & Rosenboom
- Mazeppa. Transcription by Liszt
- Hunnenschlacht. Transcription by Liszt
- Les Préludes. Transcription by Liszt
Chie Tsuyuki and Michael Rosenboom (odradek)










This duo's phantastic live performance of "Totentanz" on YouTube:


----------



## Malx

Moving from Beethoven to something a little different - String Quartet No 1 from this disc:









Then an afternoon of TV watching three Premier League games!


----------



## Eramire156

Late last night and early this morning, listening to

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C, op. 163, D.956*









*Cleveland String Quartet
Yo Yo Ma*

Hoping Sony/RCA will release the Cleveland Quartet recordings in a box set if nothing else their first Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Stefan Irmer (piano) performing; Massenet: Complete Solo Piano Works.


----------



## Taggart

Pleasant but not outstanding. A nice listen and well played.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Francis Poulenc during the afternoon - this time a miscellany of vocal works with piano, chamber ensemble or orchestra. There is plenty of light and shade here, from the Renaissance-era bawdiness of the _Chansons gaillardes_ songs and the surrealism of _Le bal masqué_ through to the couple of heart-wrenching Cocteau monodramas.

_Rapsodie nègre_ for voice, string quartet, flute, clarinet and piano [Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a book of Liberian folk poetry (later exposed as a hoax)] FP3 (1917):
_Le bestiaire, ou Cortège d'Orphée (Animal Book, or The Procession of Orpheus)_ - cycle of six songs for voice, string quartet, flute, bassoon and clarinet FP15B [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919):
_Cocardes (Cockades)_ - three songs for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone and percussion [Texts: Jean Cocteau] FP16A (1919):
_Quatre Poèmes de Max Jacob_ for voice, flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet and bassoon FP22 (1921):
_Le bal masqué (The Masked Ball)_ - 'cantate profane' for voice, violin, cello, oboe, cornet, clarinet, bassoon and percussion [Text: Max Jacob] FP60 (1932):



35 melodies for voice and piano, including:

_Chansons Gaillardes_ - cycle of eight songs FP42 [Texts: anon. 17th c. French] (1926):
_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ - cycle of four songs FP58 (1931):
_Banalités_ - cycle of five songs FP107 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1940):
_Chansons villageoises_ - cycle of six songs FP117 [Texts: Maurice Fombeure] (1942):



_La voix humaine_ - 'tragédie lyrique' in one act for soprano and orchestra FP171 [Libretto: Jean Cocteau] (1958):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra FP180 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## Enthusiast

Beautifully shaped ....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

What's been in my CD player this week:

*
Richard Strauss
Elektra*
LSO, Valery Gergiev; LSO Chorus
Jeanne-Michele Charbonnet, Angela Denoke, Dame Felicity Palmer, Matthias Goerne, Ian Storey
[LSO Live, 2010]










*
Haydn
String Quartets, Op. 64*
Doric String Quartet [Chandos, 2018]










*
Rachmaninov
Prélude for piano No.1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3/2* ("The Bells of Moscow")
*10 Préludes for piano, Op. 23
13 Préludes for piano, Op. 32*
Boris Berezovsky [Mirare, 2004]

My new disc of the week, and it's good listening. A poetic reading by Berezovsky. The recording sound is a little thin and hard compared to the best of present day standards.


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici and Klaus Thunemann performing; Vivaldi: Bassoon concertos.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 12, Karol Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater":










Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Enthusiast

A rare (for me) detour down the byroads of English music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Romantic'
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim, cond. 1973










*As found in








*


----------



## Joe B

Eriks Esenvalds's "St Luke Passion", "A Drop in The Ocean", "The First Tears", "Litany of the Heavens":


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Chailly conducting; Messa Per Rossini

María José Siri (soprano), Veronica Simeoni (mezzo), Giorgio Berrugi (tenor), Simone Piazzola (baritone), Riccardo Zanellato (bass); Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rmathuln said:


> *Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Romantic'[/COLOR]
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Daniel Barenboim, cond. 1973


I like this set. Barenboim may not always plumb the depths of these pieces as deeply other conductors, but oh, the Chicago brass!


----------



## Andolink

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil* (1715-1777)


----------



## D Smith

Bridge: Piano Sonata and other works. Kathryn Stott. Marvelous pieces well played. Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

Getting lost in those byroads!









And just starting Tintagel from this ...


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Symphony No. 96 (Davis)












> When they first appeared on LP, between 1976 and 1982, Sir Colin Davis's recordings of Haydn's climactic ''London'' Symphonies drove many a hard-bitten critic to paeans of superlatives. ... As to the performances, they represent arguably the most consistently penetrating survey of the ''London'' Symphonies ever committed to disc. No conductor surpasses Davis in his command of both the local detail and the long-range tonal drama of Haydn's intricate and astonishingly diverse sonata structures. Tempos are, almost without exception, uncannily well judged. For all their exhilarating impetus and strength of rhythm, Allegros have space to breathe and to sing; minuets truly dance, imperiously, exuberantly or comically, earthy energy and symphonic sophistication held in ideal equilibrium. Andantes have a lithe, feline grace, yet, except, perhaps, for that of No. 95, are never too skittish to betray their dramatic or introspective developments... One or two nugatory lapses apart, the Concertgebouw plays quite superlatively throughout, the basses magnificently firm and articulate (how much of the character of these performances stems from Davis's attention to the shaping and harmonic direction of the bass lines), the violins shining and supple, the winds mellow and refined, exemplary in their blending and chording. Abetted by Philips's wonderfully lucid, spacious recording, Davis savours to the full the subtlety, fantasy and sheer brazen power of the composer's scoring, endorsing Rimsky-Korsakov's claim that Haydn was the greatest of all orchestrators. ... Those who absolutely insist on period instruments will have to await the onward march of the cycles by Goodman (Hyperion) and Hogwood (L'Oiseau-Lyre). But anyone else would be masochistic to ignore this bold, humane, far-seeing and superbly executed survey of Haydn's symphonic testament: a glorious achievement... - Gramophone


----------



## Eramire156

Another Cleveland Quartet recording this morning

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Richard Stoltzman
Cleveland Quartet*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Concerto for Oboe in C major, K 314 (Piguet / Academy of Ancient Music / Hogwood)










I saw a review saying that Hans-Peter Westermann has a "sweeter, fuller tone" in his recording with Harnoncourt. But one goes to a period instrument for piquancy, no?


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 11-12.


----------



## cougarjuno

*William Schuman - Symphony for Strings; New England Triptych; Judith; Variations on "America"*

Schwarz / Seattle


----------



## Joe B

Bernstein conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker playing Mahler's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Itullian

Book 1 today.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think I prefer this (piano and voice) version of Poemes Pour Mi.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## linda47

bring me back to 2011..


----------



## Vasks

_Bela on the turntable_

*Bartok - Two Pictures, Op. 10 (Dorati/London)
Bartok - Three Studies, Op. 18 (Lee/Nonesuch)
Bartok - Two Portraits, Op. 5 (ansermet/London)
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion & Celeste (Reiner/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Sacred Music*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Canticle of the Sun. A good one this, with its own strong points to answer the claim of Rostropovich who I listened to yesterday. And the coupling, here, is also very good - The Lyre of Orpheus with Gidon Kremer.


----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Symphony in A*
Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

*Haydn: Symphony No. 8*
Apollo Ensemble

I heard both on the radio yesterday. The first is a piece I have never heard, and the Haydn is one that I had never heard a satisfactory version of. Both performances were first-rate, and I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 7 & 8


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Flute Concerto in A Major

Federico Maris Sardelli on flute with the Modo Antiquo


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Erwartung (Jessye Norman / Metropolitan Opera Orchestra / James Levine)












> I still vividly remember seeing her singing both this Schoenberg "monodrama" and Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle, with Samuel Ramey as the protagonist, on a Met telecast in January 1989. It was one of the supreme artistic highlights of my life. Never before had I been so riveted by a singer, particularly in music that I had heard previously (Erwartung) but had not been particularly impressed by (the Helga Pilarczyk recording with Robert Craft conducting on Columbia). Norman got so deeply under the skin of the words and music that it almost sent chills up my spine, and Levine's conducting was equally perfect. I'm happy to say that the studio recording recaptures this magic fully. This is THE recording of Erwartung to own, no matter if you have other verisons of it. From moment to moment, Norman and Levine keep you on the edge of your seat, and her singing is as perfect technically as it is theatrically. - Art Music Lounge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dessau and Hans Werner Henze - complete string quartets, one disc from each set tonight and the other tomorrow morning.

Two German composers a generation apart who shared common ground politically, although Dessau's stance was the more unflinching of the two as befitting the older man who had been exposed to radical Socialism while in its formative years in Weimar Germany and subsequently embraced Communism full-on during the 1930s. Both composers are more renowned for their dramatic output than anything else - that has resulted in a whole host of other works suffering from relative obscurity, and their respective contributions to the string quartet genre are no exception. Despite the fact that neither cycle can claim to be totally pivotal to the output of either man there is still much of interest here to make them more than just career sidebars. So three loud cheers for cpo (Dessau) and Wergo (Henze) who are, I believe, the only labels who have made these quartets available on CD thus far.

Apologies for the fuzzy cpo image - the players are the New Leipzig Quartet.

String Quartet no.1 (1932):
String Quartet no.2 (1942-43):
String Quartet no.3 (1943-46):
String Quartet no.4 (1948):
String Quartet no.5 [_Barbaraquartett_] (1955):
String Quartet no.6 (1971-74):
String Quartet no.7 (1975):



String Quartet no.1 (1947):
String Quartet no.2 (1952): 
String Quartet no.3 (1975-76):
String Quartet no.4 (1976):
String Quartet no.5 (1976-77):


----------



## PlaySalieri

Just heard this






cant believe me as a Mozart fanatic never heard this piece before. K617

did not disappoint.


----------



## Josquin13

My latest listening:

I've been listening to the Mélodies of Claude Debussy recently. The following 2-CD new release is excellent, and part of the Harmonia Mundi Debussy centenary series: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8461015--debussy-harmonie-du-soir

I was already familiar with baritone Stéphane Degout, as I've liked his Debussy singing before: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7995159--melodies-stephane-degout-helene-lucas, & here too. Soprano Sophie Karthäuser is new to me, and though she doesn't have a huge, powerful voice or projection (which isn't a negative for Debussy's songs), her artistry is remarkable. She also handles the French language very well (she's Belgian). Alain Planès piano accompaniment was another highlight for me. A former student of Jacques Fevrier, Planès has recorded all of Debussy solo piano music for Harmonia Mundi, and is an excellent Debussy player, and an ideal accompanist here. He also plays Debussy's solo work, Images oubliées exceptionally well on CD 2. Pianist Eugene Asti is new to me, but I found his accompaniment every bit as fine as Planés'. Indeed, both pianists on this set are remarkable.

I'm very picky about who I'll listen to in Debussy's songs, as I don't like sopranos that sing this music too operatically, as they can get screechy and unlistenable, IMO. That doesn't happen with Karthäuser, who understands how beautifully subtle and nuanced these songs are, and how they are closer to the spoken word and poetry, than opera. I'd say this is the best Debussy Mélodies recital from a soprano that I've heard since soprano Véronique Dietschy's wonderful (benchmark) series with pianists Philippe Cassard and Emmanuel Strosser.

I've also been enjoying the Boston Symphony Chamber Players in Debussy's late chamber works, via excellent Penatone hybrid SACD remasters from 2015: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8078752--michael-tilson-thomas-plays-debussy

Other listening:

Giovanni Battista Sammartini--Six Symphonies, performed by the Arcadia Ensemble, led by Kevin Mallon: I seldom have much luck with Naxos releases, but this is definitely one of the exceptions--a terrific CD of some underrated symphonies: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7940921--giovanni-battista-sammartini-six-symphonies

Evelyne Crochet performing Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier on a piano, in a box set released by Music & Arts. This is a remarkable set. Here's what Trevor Pinnock had to say about these recordings in a letter that he wrote to Crochet:

" I have been listening to your recording of Bach Wohltemperierte Clavier and it has moved me so deeply that I simply have to write to say thank you, for it has enriched my day on an extraordinary level. Your music speaks directly to the inner spirit in a way which is so rare. I normally do not listen to recordings but your Bach is irresistible. How much the world needs music making that reveals deep truth in this way! Thank you for this great gift. " Trevor Pinnock

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Well-Te...43775247&sr=1-1&keywords=evelyne+crochet+bach

Finally, I've been listening to a new set of Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1-6, recorded by one of my favorite period instrument ensembles today, the Zefiro Ensemble, led by Alfredo Bernardini: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Branden...75356&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+brandenburg+Zefiro


----------



## bharbeke

stomanek,

You and other Mozart lovers might enjoy the album Mozart Organ Music by Ivan Ronda. It includes the 617 and several other gems.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen)












> Listen to the ease and bravura with which Hahn tosses off the percussion-accompanied cadenza that marks her entrance after the opening tutti, or to her almost insolent brilliance in the rapid passagework in harmonics (at measure 598, for example, if you have a score). It's not just that Hahn has mastered the work technically, but she also uses her command of the notes to create feeling. Thus, Schoenberg marks the opening of the slow movement "grazioso", and at first you think he must be kidding, but Hahn and Salonen deliver the expressive goods. It's an amazing performance, plain and simple, quite possibly the finest the piece has yet been given, and enjoyable on that basis alone. Artistic Quality: 10. Sound Quality: 10 - David Hurwitz, Classics Today


----------



## pmsummer

TIENTOS Y GLOSAS EN IBERIA
*Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries*
_João Fontanes de Maqueixa organ of the São Vincente de Fora Convent, Lisbon_
Jesús Martín Moro - organist
Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Tempéraments_


----------



## jim prideaux

Berwald-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My 50 cent library purchase:


----------



## eljr

I have listened to to approximately 25 hours of Pop Christmas music the last 3 days. 32 albums in total. 

I'll be setting my classical Christmas playlist this week.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Trios for Piano, Clarinet and Cello in a, Bb, Eb, 'Kegelstatt'. Ax, Stoltzman, Yo-Yo Ma (Sony)


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics







I'm listening to the last disc from this 5 disc set. This covers lieder by Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn and Liszt.

Janet Baker is certainly one of my absolute favourite singers. In the more introspective songs (particularly some of the Schubert and Schumann) she brings a rapt but hushed intensity to her voice.

This set was a pretty cheap purchase earlier in the year. Money well spent I say!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rambler

*Jorge Bolet - Encores* on Decca















A disc of shorter pieces played by the Cuban born pianist Jorge Bolet who died approaching thirty years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ribonucleic said:


> Schoenberg - Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen)


I think many people have heard the Schoenberg Violin Concerto because of Hilary Hahn. Myself included.


----------



## eljr

Symphony No. 11 in G minor "The Year 1905" Op. 103


----------



## Malx

Franck, Symphony in D minor - Orchestre National de France, Bernstein.

I came to this recording without much expectation - it is after all late Bernstein, it will be over the top won't it!
It probably was a little overwrought at times but I rather liked it, I am not a great fan of this symphony but I did enjoy this even if the last few bars made the orchestra sound like a sprinter dipping desperately for the finishing line.


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS OF A PRAYER
_Original Motion Picture Score for_ Children of Men
*John Tavener*
Plus other works by *Tavener*, and works by *G.F. Handel, Gustav Mahler, Krzysztof Penderecki*
Various and Sundry Gifted Performers
_
Varése Sarabande_


----------



## Joe B

Sibelius "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## ribonucleic

Dowland - Complete Lute Works (Paul O'Dette)












> Highly accomplished... O'Dette [has a] squeaky clean and effortless delivery... His set represents a considerable achievement that will be warmly welcomed by lovers of this music. - Gramophone


----------



## Rambler

*Busch Quartet* on EMI







The last disc from this four disc set recorded at the Abbey Road studios in the 1930's.

This consists of 
- Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 (his last).
- Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 3 (Adolf Busch & Rudolf Serkin)
- Schubert String Quartet No. 8
- Mendelssohn Cappriccio from Four Pieces for String Quartet.

Surprisingly Beethoven's last quartet was my first Beethoven quartet. My father had it on record and I listened to it when I was around the age of ten. I think it's quite a good way into Beethoven string quartets as it is short, quirky and very soulful at times. I know I liked it from first hearing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Bach before I go to bed. "Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" with Philippe Herreweghe. I'm sorry, oh Great Bach, for listening to hip hop today...


----------



## ribonucleic

Penderecki - Fluorescences for Orchestra (National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Antoni Wit)












> Fluorescences dates from a year after the Threnody and expands the field of sonorities and instrumental textures available by writing for the kind of large orchestra that typifies the later symphonic works. When I say large orchestra in this case I mean quadruple wind, six horns, four trumpets, three trombones and two tubas, six percussion including a typewriter and siren, piano and strings. ... The liner writer - Mieczslaw Tomaszewski - sees this as an attempt to move beyond "the sphere of musical sound into that of purely acoustic phenomena known from the modern world at large". Penderecki wrote in the concert programme for the first performance: "In this composition, all I am interested in is liberating sound beyond all tradition." Certainly it has the feel of Musique concrète transcribed for orchestra. ... It is only fair to praise the huge dynamic range of the recording and the precision, as far as one can tell, and commitment of the playing. - Nick Barnard, MusicWeb International


----------



## MattB

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin BWV 1001-1006 (2018)

Giuliano Carmignola


----------



## starthrower

Wish I was there!


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Partitas, Murray Perahia. I've never been very fond of the Partitas - up to now. Perahia serves them up in a most inviting fashion.


----------



## WVdave

Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin
RCA Red Seal ‎- 88697687122, Sony Classical Masters, 10 × CD, Compilation, Box Set, Europe, 2010.


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## ribonucleic

Szymanowski - Violin Concerto (Nicola Benedetti / London Symphony Orchestra / Daniel Harding)












> Benedetti plays supremely well, exhibiting a maturity far in advance of her years. Harding expertly sets the aural scene with its shifting, glittering colours and active woodwind, against which her long, high melody sings. Her sound is not overly sweet, giving backbone to her expression, and she resolutely refuses to over-sugar this music; which is plenty sultry and perfumed as it is. Harding makes the orchestra play with a luxurious flow. ... Benedetti, for the record, seems to have no technical problems at all. ... She really understands this music; no small achievement for someone her age. The catalogue is not exactly crowded with 'great' Szymanowski firsts. I would pick Benedetti against all comers as it currently stands, especially given the high standard of the recording and accompanying. - Colin Clarke, MusicWeb International


----------



## ribonucleic

Prokofiev - Cinderella (Russian National Orchestra / Mikhail Pletnev)


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Mariss Jansons, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Manxfeeder

Do you want power with your 4th? This performance has it in spades. The Fate motif will knock you back in your seat. The 1st, 2nd, and 4th movements are simply superb in Jansons' recording.


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings:

Under the Greenwood Tree, charming music. Music about Robin Hood, from the 1200s to the 1600s









Elizabethan Consort Music, Jordi Savall.









Lawes, Consort music for viols, lutes and theorbos. William Lawes died in the English Civil War









Handel The Messiah, a new purchase


----------



## starthrower

My wife bought this one for a dollar. It's a beautiful recording. Beats my old Laser Light CD!


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Trio in G major, Hob. XV: 25*
Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 309 and 576; Minuet in D; Romance 
Beethoven: Fur Elise and Bagatelle, Op. 33 No. 1 
Chopin: Etude (Op 10, No. 3); Ballade No. 1 in G minor; Ballade No. 3 in A flat major 

Eileen Joyce, piano
Henry Holst, violin*
Anthony Pini, cello*


----------



## deprofundis

Ok dear kind distinguished folks of talk classical lore, mens womens, thus said said Lady and Gentelmens from east to west since for me sun rise in japan, hello japanese , arrigato if you read my post, here what i have been listening to
The new GRAINDELAVOIX release wich is so fabuleous and sweet offering i could ain't by pass this , lovely so lovely, deprofundis aknowledge and talk to awesome britts, recorded sellers on discogs like us montreal , he said my sister move there , i respond sir i love brittish comedy, you guys are class act funny classy = brittish comedy, he was so proud and happy and all we spoke for fews messages i perchased an Adam de la halle 1951 releases from him, so i dont have any bitsy animosity towards the britts , i like the way they behaved , thus said the class act, polite gentelmen , lady very nice folks the true brittish soul polite and behaved like i wont(honnest deprofundis statement). i found brittish polyphony simple in format but so powerfull straight foward powerfull i.e Tallis Spem in Alium among other dunstable motets and chanson, great english would included John Dowland for his skill whit lute music, and in ars vetus Richard lionheart hymns Je nuls home pres.
Than shawll we i have the ensemble de caelis le livre d'aliénor de bretagne et from aquitain , lea music de la cour d'aliénor d'aquitaine, great music incredible rendition and laurel goes out to marcel peres rendition of this WOaw but sadely out of print, or you kidding me, but anyway

I discovered the wonder of Philipe Rogier whit some album somewhere i downloaded legit, very sweet , very wonderfull , christic & etheric , spiritualizing album called Ego sum qui sum , woaw what a composer of pure geneous sound angelic i know you heard this way often let says from the beyod of the mighty of mightiest , being one whit god whit eteric being of perfection and kindness.Enouight rambling , I aslo venture in Michael Finnissy Gesualdo homage variation , woaw and the mighty cipriano(de rores?) no way.. im blown away, these were my music for the night since insomniac i should sleep later on folks, thanks for reading, classical music is my passion, like water poring on a desert plant if i dont have water i dried out, let music be your spiritual oasis of utter joy i says.

Deprofundis says good day to japanese and goodnight to fellows americans, north american , european , Finlannd, and his super friends and contact on talk classical whom are patienated like him, ii wont do edgy post no more, i hate walking on eggs it get me in trouble, keep it simple deprodis my boy listen to music rate your thought impression focal point nerdom sake depent on you , and as an audiophile and art lover affectionados indulge in music like a dolphins whit all might and smart of the dolphin.


----------



## Rogerx

Werner Andreas Albert conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 7 & Jubel-Ouvertüre

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## Andolink

*Roberto Gerhard*: _String Quartet No.1_ (1950-55)
Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Clarinet Concertino

Andrew Marriner (clarinet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Dudamel conducting; Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker.

Los Angeles Children's Chorus/ Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Tipo performing; Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830


----------



## sonance

Basically Bull. Keyboard works of John Bull and others (Tomkins, Byrd, Blitheman, Gibbons, Redford)
Alan Feinberg, piano (steinway & sons)


----------



## APL

Shostakovich Piano conc. 1 & 2 Ortiz, P.Berglud,


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos.

Sofia Zappi (cello), Robert Vos (cello), Pamela Smits (cello), New World Symphony, Damon Coleman (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), Alexander East (cello), Kenneth Freudigman (cello), Eran Meir (cello), Brad Ritchie (cello)
and New World Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak 5 conducted by Otmar Suitner and from this set.


----------



## eljr




----------



## PlaySalieri

Shostakovich VC1 on an old MK soviet 10 inch LP in superb condition - Mravinsky conducting - best perf ever heard


----------



## Rogerx

Okko Kamu conducting; Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák - Dimitrij (Nedbal 1946)*
Dvořák considered this to be his greatest opera


----------



## Sonata

*DVORAK*



Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak 5 conducted by Otmar Suitner and from this set.
> 
> View attachment 110378


How do you like this set? I'd love a complete set of Dvorak symphonies and I'm on a budget so this one appeals to me



Jacck said:


> *Dvořák - Dimitrij (Nedbal 1946)*
> Dvořák considered this to be his greatest opera


Interesting, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## starthrower

Rogerx said:


> Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos.
> 
> Sofia Zappi (cello), Robert Vos (cello), Pamela Smits (cello), New World Symphony, Damon Coleman (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), Alexander East (cello), Kenneth Freudigman (cello), Eran Meir (cello), Brad Ritchie (cello)
> and New World Symphony.


MTT must have been a Miami Vice fan.


----------



## Sonata

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Russian Easter Festival, Carnival of Animals, Capriccio Espagnole*
Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra

*Brahms: Symphony #3*
Herbert Von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Enthusiast

Sonata said:


> *DVORAK*
> 
> How do you like this set? I'd love a complete set of Dvorak symphonies and I'm on a budget so this one appeals to me
> 
> Interesting, I'll have to check it out!


That's a difficult one. I like the Suitner symphonies but am less impressed by the Kuchar Symphonic Poems. Its a good set, no doubt, but as an only set I would go for Kertesz, or perhaps Neumann. You should be able to pick up used copies of the Kertesz set in very good condition at cheaper prices than copies of this Brilliant set.


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive brief opera about a poor girl cheated by a wealthy man.


----------



## Rogerx

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Paulo Giacometti (piano) performing; Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos: Opus 100.


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Medea in Corinto" (Renzetti/Warner)
Silcher - Six Selections for Mixed Choir/Huber/Carus)
Mendelssohn - Serenade & Allegro giocoso (Brautigam/BIS)
Rheinberger - Fantasie for Orchestra (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> That's a difficult one. I like the Suitner symphonies but am less impressed by the Kuchar Symphonic Poems. Its a good set, no doubt, but as an only set I would go for Kertesz, or perhaps Neumann. You should be able to pick up used copies of the Kertesz set in very good condition at cheaper prices than copies of this Brilliant set.


The second Neumann cycle on Supraphon sounds best to my ears. It's a bit more expensive, but why save 10 dollars and be unhappy? There's a bunch of used sets by other conductors you can buy for half price. And Presto Classical has a box set sale going on through January. They have several sets selling for around 21 dollars and up. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-sets/search?search_query=dvorak+symphonies


----------



## Enthusiast

starthrower said:


> The second Neumann cycle on Supraphon sounds best to my ears. It's a bit more expensive, but why save 10 dollars and be unhappy? There's a bunch of used sets by other conductors you can buy for half price. And Presto Classical has a box set sale going on through January. They have several sets selling for around 21 dollars and up. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/box-sets/search?search_query=dvorak+symphonies


I hadn't realised there were two. The one I know is









It sounds good to my ears.


----------



## Enthusiast

I felt like a bit more de Falla so I listened to Nights in the Gardens of Spainand El Amor Brujo from this treasury:


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Alexander Willens conducting; Telemann: Advent Cantatas

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Ingolf Seidel, Christine Schwark, Michael Freimuth, Wolfgang Brunner

Kölner Akademie


----------



## elgar's ghost

High time for one of my occasional Hindemith feasts. Orchestral works part one.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ - dance suite from the marionette play _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ op.20 (1920):
_In Sturm und Eis (Im Kampf mit dem Berge)_ - excerpts from the music for the mountaineering film by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921):
_Rag Time (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra WoO (1921):
_Kammermusik no.1_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, harmonium, piano, string quintet and percussion op.24/1 (1922):
_Der Dämon_ - dance-pantomime in two scenes op.28 (1922):
_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and double bass op.36/1 (1924):


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Dvorak 6 from this set ...


----------



## Judith

Just arrived today so having a listen before I log it to my collection

Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition/Stravinsky The Rite of Spring 

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Yes, as I always say, Muti never lets me down


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Ten Basque melodies; So the Boys sing; An Adventure on Don Quixote; In a Phoenician Vessel; The early cock is crowing. Álvarez, Bilbao Sym. Orch./ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
_*Scottish Medieval Plainchant*_
Cappella Nova
*Alan Tavener* - director
_
Gaudeamus - ASV_


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Viktoria Postnikova, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Vienna Symphony, recommended by kyjo

This version is a vast improvement over the first one I heard (Pletnev/Fedoseyev). The first movement by itself is an amazing piece of work. I am also partial to the violin featured in the second movement.

*Elgar: Three Bavarian Dances*
London String Orchestra, heard on the radio

This group of pieces is delightful. Check it out if you want something besides the cello concerto and Pomp and Circumstance marches from Elgar.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Dutilleux pieces from this set - for some reason the pieces I listen to less often: Metaboles and The Shadows of Time.









Followed by some music that is somewhat less sophisticated.


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Canciones. Aragón, Huidobro (Tañidos)


----------



## PlaySalieri

Still going through my old Melodiya LPs I picked up in Russia 18 years ago. Listened to these today

Paganini VC 1 Kogan
Stravinsky PC Yudina
Kreisler various pieces inc Swanee River! - Edvard Grach (not well known but superb violinist)


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> I hadn't realised there were two. The one I know is
> 
> View attachment 110383
> 
> 
> It sounds good to my ears.


That's the earlier cycle. The later one is with the same orchestra. The sound is better on the more recent set, but the performances sounds similar to my ears.


----------



## Eramire156

*Watching video from chamber music society of Lincoln Center*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet *

*David Shifrin *

[video]https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/video/2014-video-archive-2/brahms-quintet-in-b-minor-for-clarinet-two-violins-viola-and-cello-op-115/[/video]


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Sinfonía pirenaica. Bilbao Sym. Orch./ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## APL

starthrower said:


> That's the earlier cycle. The later one is with the same orchestra. The sound is better on the more recent set, but the performances sounds similar to my ears.


When was the later cycles released?


----------



## Rambler

eljr said:


>


Arrived in my post on Saturday. Very good on a first hearing!


----------



## Rambler

*Bel Canto Arias* Joan Sutherland with the Welsh National Opera Orchestra conducted by Richard Bonynge on Decca








Arias by Donizetti, Verdi, Bellin, Meyerbeer and Rossini.

Well to be frank I am far from being a fan of Bel Canto opera. Nor can I claim to be a fan of Joan Sutherland's voice. Despite this listening to this is not a complete penance. It's preparation for me listening to the only Bellini opera in my collection later in the week!

Not sure if I'll ever fully warm to the Bel Canto style however.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*
Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

The famed Chicago brass section steps up and delivers in the odd movements here. It is all very fine music, though I think the experience is better with just the first three movements. Thanks to D Smith for this recommendation!


----------



## starthrower

APL said:


> When was the later cycles released?


I'm not sure? Maybe I've got it backwards? But this is the set I bought. It sounded better when I did my comparison listening. The set with the Purple cover was compiled in 2012 but it contains the first cycle recorded in the 70s. And it includes two more CDs of addition orchestral works.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> starting the day with two Mozart Piano Concertos......
> 
> Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia perform the 19th and 24th.


listening again this evening.....what a marvellous recording and performance!


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 from this set
Big fan of Petrenko and the RLPO and to my ears this is a fine performance
Any other comments or thoughts out there?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to Stenhammer's 2nd Piano Concerto. Christina Ortiz with Neeme Jarvi & Gothenburg SO.

Why hasn't this fascinating and uplifting piece come to my hearing previously? And why don't people rave about Ms Ortiz's playing more often?


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: La Mort De Cleopatra / Herminie / 5 Songs* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Ninth disc from a 9 CD set.

Well after my foray into Bel Canto arias this music is much more to my taste. Plus it features the singing of Janet Baker whose voice is very much to my taste.


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 110391
> 
> No.6 from this set
> Big fan of Petrenko and the RLPO and to my ears this is a fine performance
> Any other comments or thoughts out there?


Petrenko and the RLPO sounded okay or even good on the Tchaikovsky I've heard them play, but there has always been someone better for the same pieces.


----------



## Joe B

Not much time before dinner is ready, but still enough for Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## bharbeke

The Tchaikovsky madness continues!

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Rana, Pappano, Orchestra dell'Academia nazionale di Santa Cecilia, recommended by Ras

This is a wonderful performance from 2018. It holds up well against the likes of Ashkenazy and Lang Lang.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and great sound, if a touch close and bright--still quite realistic, though. It's a 2-disc set--neither is very full. They could have dropped a filler and fit it on all one disc.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Quartets in G & e. Bretón St. Quart. (Naxos)

An afternoon of the Basque master.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Itullian

Excellent sound and performance.


----------



## Joe B

Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":










edit: 77 minutes to get to the GLORIOUS last 2 minutes of a GREAT symphony!


----------



## Itullian

Bach piano concertos, Andre Schiff, from this great box set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part two tonight, concluding in the morning.

Concert suite for chamber orchestra arranged from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):



Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):



_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and double bass op.36/2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36/3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36/4 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46/1 (1927 - rev. 1929):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46/2 (1927):


----------



## Joe B

Brahms's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## starthrower




----------



## APL

Schubert symphony no. 9 Kertesz Wiener Philh.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, Richard Danielpur's "Darkness In The Ancient Valley":


----------



## Joe B

Last one of the evening....Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## ribonucleic

Glass - Einstein on the Beach












> The opera _Einstein on the Beach_ was the breakthrough for the entire minimalist movement, instantly dividing the musical community along strict love-it-or-hate-it lines, and it also marked the culmination of Glass's early style. Much like _The Rite of Spring_, _Einstein_ still retains its kicky freshness and shock value today - a sure sign of greatness - and the orginal Glass Ensemble recording, though trimmed, will give you a buzz every time. - Third Ear Guide


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud performing; Scarlatti


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yesterday evening:









Right now (Awesome contralto! Awesome soprano!):


----------



## Itullian

a few sonatas, awesome playing


----------



## senza sordino

An odd mix of CDs here, from yesterday and today.

Milhaud La Creation du Monde, Saudades do Brasil- 4 dances, Le Boeuf sur le toit, conducted by Bernstein in 1978. Saudades do Brasil (complete) conducted by Milhaud in 1958









Ives Four Violin Sonatas 









Roy Harris Symphonies 3 and 4









Bartok Contrasts, Khachaturian Trio for clarinet violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat. A lovely album









Duke Ellington orchestrated. Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, The Black Kings, The River, Take The A Train. Very enjoyable music, but not really strictly classical music even if it performed by an orchestra. I'm sure Duke Ellington would like this album, I do.


----------



## Sid James

*Grieg* _Piano Concerto_
*Rachmaninov* _Piano Concerto No. 2_
- Georges Cziffra, piano/Budapest SO/New Philharmonia/Gyorgy Cziffra Jnr.
(EMI)

*Album: Sonatas for Flute*
*Poulenc* _Sonata for Flute and Piano_
*Prokofiev* _Sonata in D major for Flute and Piano, Op. 94 (later revised as Violin Sonata No. 2)_
*Martinu* _Sonata No. 1_
*Burton* _Sonatina for Flute and Piano_
*Faure* _Morceau de Concours_
Jennifer Stinton, flute
Scott Mitchell, piano
(Musical Concepts)

*Dvorak*
_Symphony No. 7
Carnival Overture_
*Smetana* 
_Overture and Dances from The Bartered Bride
Die Moldau_
- Cleveland Orch./George Szell
(Sony Classical)

"I most honestly admit to you that your valued words have somewhat disconcerted me, because their obsequious devotion and humility read as though you were addressing a sort of demigod, which I never considered myself, do not consider myself now and never will. I am a simple Czech musician who does not like such exaggerated humility and although I have moved well enough into the great world of music, I am still what I was - a simple Czech jobbing composer." 
- *Antonin Dvorak*, to a musical colleague.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Händel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic


----------



## Jacck

*Arrigo Boito - Mefistofele (Patane 1989)*


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic.


----------



## regenmusic

[Sawallisch] Schubert: Great Symphony No.9


----------



## Enthusiast

starthrower said:


> That's the earlier cycle. The later one is with the same orchestra. The sound is better on the more recent set, but the performances sounds similar to my ears.


I'll have to try to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn condcuting: Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake.

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

*Biber - Romanesca*, disk 1 minus sonatas nos.1 and 3. Started from the 2nd sonata, and skipped the third









Now listening to *Haydn symphonies nos. 94 and 95* from Howard Shelley set, and *Boccherini's Aria Accademica 'Se d'un amor tiranno', G.557 *sung by Marta Almajano and performed in the interval between symphonies. From the Baroque cello set - Ensemble Baroque de Limoges & Christophe Coin, Boccherini, disk 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Brahms: Hungarian Dances/ Dvorak: Slavonic Dances/ Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## haydnguy

*Strauss Sickness*

The CD performed by Arabella Steinbacher of Strauss' Violin Concerto (which I recommend, by the way) reminded me that I have never listened to enough Strauss. I went through my Mahler period but never Strauss. I have the Kempe boxed set (below), Karajan's Alpine Symphony, and I have Salome and Electra on DVD but I've only watched Salome.

Normally I don't like to listen to opera unless I can SEE the opera performed but I'm going into new territory for me on my journey in classical music.

I have decided to start with 'Waltzes From Der Rosenkavalier (arr. Kemp)'. After that, who knows.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 5th. 6th and 7th quartets of Martinu from this wonderful value set. Great music!


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.11 in E Minor

Peter Zajicek leading Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Marinera

French baroque musical soup.

*Lully: L'Orchestre Du Roi Soleil - Symphonies, Overtures & Airs a jouer*. Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations

Between Lully's orchestral suites French harpsichord pieces by both Couperins, Rameau, Philidor the Elder, Daquin and Corette from the album *Les plaisirs du clavecin* played by Olivier Baumont. Also, *Mondonvile - De Profundis *grand motet that's playing right now, and *Rebel - Les Elemens* will cap everything after Lully's Alceste suite.


----------



## Rogerx

I Musici performing ; Christmas Concertos.


----------



## Vasks

*Bolcom - Overture to "Orphee-Serenade" (Orpheus CO/DG)
Garland - I Have Had to Learn the Simplest Things Last (Takahashi/Mode)
Lee - Morango...Almost a Tango (Kronos SQ/Nonesuch)
Crumb - Dream Sequence (Orchestra 2001/CRI)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part three this afternoon/early evening.

n.b. - Hindemith no longer used opus numbers after op.50 in 1930

Concert overture from the opera _Neues vom Tage_ WoO (1928-29 - arr. 1929-30):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):
_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):
Suite from the music for _Plöner Musiktag (A Day of Music at Plon)_ (1932):



_Konzertmusik_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):
_Der Schwanendreher (The Swan Turner)_ - concerto on old folk songs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ for viola and string orchestra (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Gropper conducting; _ Graun _: Christmas Oratorio

Monika Mauch (soprano), Marion Eckstein (alto), Georg Poplutz (tenor) & Raimund Nolte (bass)

Arcis Vocalists & Baroque Ensemble L'arpa festante.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dusapin, in particular, is a lovely piece that can (I think) be widely recommended here - I urge you to try it out.


----------



## Haydn man

Some Prokofiev for this afternoon
Symphony No.4 in the original version followed by Violin Concerto No.2 with Batiashvili as soloist
Fine performances of both


----------



## APL

Beethoven 3rd symphony by Mackerras, Scottish chamber Orch.


----------



## Enthusiast

More immediately attractive music. A sort of blend of modern French music (Dutilleux etc. with perhaps a dash of the spectralism) and minimalism.


----------



## Enthusiast

And finally for today some Finnissy - a very short CD with only one piece of around 30 minutes.


----------



## APL

Haydn symphony nos. 83 by Antal Dorati , Hungarian Philh.


----------



## Eramire156

*Twilight of the Romantics*

The chamber music by Walter Rabl and Josef Labor

*Walter Rabl
Quartet in E flat major for clarinet , violin, cello and piano 

Josef Labor
Quintet in D major for clarinet violin, viola, cello and piano*









*Orion Ensemble *


----------



## Itullian

Opus 33, 1-6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I seem to have forgotten, in all the music of the world, my love for Arne Nordheim...Still love it! Here's an electroacoustic piece from 1963. Loneliness, death, love and landscape, were themes in his music.


----------



## D Smith

R. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben. Reiner/Chicago. This is certainly the finest recording I've ever heard of this piece. Highly recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony and Haydn Variation.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Fidelio. Ludwig, Vickers, Berry, Philharmonia Chorus & Orch./Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding! I prefer it to Gould by a mile!


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Outstanding! I prefer it to Gould by a mile!


Well, I'll put it right up there with Gould - it's kind of an anti-Gould. But they left out the vocals!


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!! If you can find it, get it!!!


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (not strictly classical....show tunes):










Currently listening to Mahler's "Symphony No. 4" (definitely classical):


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sym. Nr.9 in d, op.125. Lovberg, Ludwig, Kmentt, Hotter, Philharmonic Chorus & Orch./ Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## Colin M

Gershwin An American in Paris Bernstein New York


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Watching this series tonight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich :*Symphony No. 13 in B flat major Op. 113 'Babi Yar'
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
John Shirley-Quirk, Bass
Kiril Kondrashin, Cond. 1980


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major Op. 93
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, cond. 1949 and 1956

*CD #27 (1956) and CD #32 (1949) FROM *


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson performing; Johann Sebastian Bach .


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Furtwangler Conducts Brahms

The Complete Symphonies; Haydn Variations; Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat with Edwin Fischer


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-bleue (Bertini 1975)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast.

Boston Symphony Orchestra.

.


----------



## deprofundis

Ahh hmm hello kind sweet folks of talk classical, i had to share what im listening well it's a cd i puurchase some fews month ago it's on glossa.. oh... i love.. absolutly glossa, keeping piling up quality recording of renaissance, they are a top guns record label, tonight ain't no exception i had this cd right here called: Canciones ,romances & sonnetos- secular vocal music from 16th century spain.Fews good point to mention about this compilation of secular spanish we get : one track of obscur Mateo Romero, anonymeous pieces of course, Juan Vasquez,Franscico Guerrero, Juan Del Encina, i only know Guerrero achievement & works thanks to fews labels & ensemble Tallis Scholars i.e

Juan Vasquez remain an eye opener a mystery so is mister Juan del Encina,
so what we have is basically top notch Spaniard Chanson Genra, i love seccular songs , in french, italian, dutch ,german , spanish ect (european renaissance songs).
Chanson Genra is so attractive a delight for the mens and womens of this worlld of taste and choice, you got deprofundis sel of approval , this cd fabuleous, and thanks glossa.


----------



## Rogerx

Lorin Maazel conducting; Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Dimitri Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk - Henry Lewis*
this is the operatic masterpiece of Shosti that Stalin hated


----------



## APL

Beethoven Cello sonata op.5 no. 2 J. Du Pree, Barenboim
It is one of the best recording!


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th and 5th quartets of Dusapin.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Dimitri Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk - Henry Lewis*
> this is the operatic masterpiece of Shosti that Stalin hated


Did you ever seen the DVD with Eva-Maria Westbroek from Amsterdam?
( Stunning)


----------



## Rogerx

Bertrand Chamayou performing: Schubert


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Did you ever seen the DVD with Eva-Maria Westbroek from Amsterdam?
> ( Stunning)


no, haven't seen it, but found it on youtube and listened to parts of it. Purely musically, I prefer this version




it has a similar raw sound as the Kondrashin interpretations of his symphonies (which I like most). It really sounds like Shostakovich symphonies combined with opera. Amazing indeed. There are beautiful passeges like at 36:00, and other passeges that remind me of his 4th symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part four this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ - pilot work for the opera of the same name (1933-34):
_Symphonische Tänze_ for orchestra (1937):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - ballet in one act for piano and string orchestra (1940):
Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
Symphony in E-flat (1940):



Violin Concerto (1939):

 ***

(*** concerto played by David Oistrakh with the composer conducting the LSO)


----------



## Rogerx

Holger Speck conducting; Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël

Vocalensemble Rastatt & Les Favorites.


----------



## APL

Dvorak String Quartet nos. 10 by Panocha Q.

Shostakovich String Quartets nos, 8,9 by Fritzwilliam Q.


----------



## Vasks

_A 46 minute symphony that's almost all slow with a few ideas rehashed an awful lot through out...ugh_


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Boulez conducting; Ravel: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies.

Jesse Norman , Heather Harper

BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem finally to have been bitten by the Christmas bug. I associate all the music and performances on these two records with Christmas - probably as a ten or eleven year old I was given as gifts LPs of the same (in the couplings that were available then) and played them repeatedly over Christmas. The Malko performances remain my favourites for all the pieces. And the Abbado Kije is the best I know of that charming piece - and the other two pieces get good performances, too.


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening to yet another recording of Brahms clarinet quintet*

CD 53 from the Decca sound mono years

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Alfred Boskovsky
Members of Wiener Oktett *

"Brahms was fifty-eight years old when he wrote the Clarinet Trio and the Clarinet Quintet, and both evince the rich maturity of a composer who had a way of sounding autumnal practically from his youth. Nonetheless, the Quintet is the greater of the two, less constrained than the Trio in its inspiration, vaster in its both resources (employing five instruments instead of three) and its dimensions (spanning about thirty-five minutes, compared with the Trio's twenty-five) complete in its employ of the clarinet's range and timbral variety, secure in the strength of its classic construction yet rhapsodic in its poetry."

James Kenner
Chamber Music: A Listener's Guide


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Alexander Willens conducting; Abos: A Maltese Christmas

Christmas Music from Malta.

Maïllys de Villoutreys (soprano), Zoë Brown (soprano), Myriam Arbouz (alto), George Pooley (tenor), Mauro Borgioni (bass), Charmian Bedford (soprano), Christiane Rittner (soprano), Dominique Bilitza (alto), Vladimir Tarasov (tenor), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Kölner Akademie,


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Flute Concerto in D Major

Compagnia de Musici with Stefania Marusi on flute


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Mozart man


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): String Quartet in B Minor

Quartetto "Le Ricordanze": Carlo De MArtini and Stefano Barneschi, violins -- Livia Baldi, viola -- Caterina Dell'Agnello, cello


----------



## Itullian

My Brendel concerto set arrived today so I will be enjoying it.
These are recordings that were picked by Brendel as some of his favorite recordings.
The set also has extensive notes by Brendel himself on his recordings and career.
He seems like a true gentleman and someone who truly loves music, playing it and his audience.
A great collection.
Thank you Mr Brendel.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Haydn man

Have seen this set mentioned on the site and seems to be universally popular.
Trying No.3 via Spotify right now 
First impressions are good, steady to slow tempo generally and well recorded, more to follow


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

I really like this chamber orchestra arrangement--gives a wider variety of textures than a solo keyboard.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'amore, English Horn. Radiakov, members Mitglieder Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart (audite)


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Ouverture to Egmont, performed by Lorin Maazel and the New York Philharmonic:






Fast, energetic, wonderful!


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_The Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz,
Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques
Matthew White, Stephen Stubbs; musical directors
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
_Rachel Podger_ - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord​_
Channel Classics_


----------



## Josquin13

Yesterday in the car I enjoyed listening to Vagn Holmboe's Brass Concertos. It's wonderful music, and very well played by the soloists, who included the "the greatest trumpet player in the Galaxy" Håkan Hardenberger (along with trombonist Christian Lindberg & tubaist Jens Bjorn-Larsen). I recall that Malx recommended this CD to me over on the old Amazon forum--an excellent recommendation, thanks!

https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Bras...6660&sr=1-1&keywords=vagn+holmboe+brass+hakan


----------



## Joe B

Richard Strauss's "Don Juan" (Maazel and the Cleveland Orchestra):









only picture of disc I could find


----------



## Joe B

Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring":


----------



## ribonucleic

Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 (Rousset)


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## ribonucleic

Berg - Violin Concerto (Isabelle Faust / Orchestra Mozart / Claudio Abbado)












> Isabelle Faust draws a tone from the 1704 Sleeping Beauty Stradivari in the first movement of Alban Berg's Violin Concerto that at times hardly resembles the normal tone of the instrument, not only because of the sparse vibrato that she employs but also because of the manner of her tone production. The resulting timbres, almost surreal, make her performance of the first movement almost sound as though refracted by a fun-house mirror-without, of course, the levity such distortion might produce. In fact, at times, as during the second movement (or the second half of the first movement or section), she and Claudio Abbado create a downright disturbing atmosphere. ... The performance realizes, in fact, perhaps more of the score's inherent drama than any I've heard, and Faust's flintiness, which enables her to chisel striking interpretations of works by composers closer to the mainstream, puts her over the top, in the best sense, in Berg's haunting threnody. ... The recorded sound is reverberant, with the violin placed well in front of the orchestra. For those who wish to explore the outer reaches of expressivity latent in Berg's concerto, Faust's reading should be a revelation... [a]nd her collaboration with Abbado nudges the recommendation to the highest level of urgency. - Robert Maxham, Fanfare


----------



## Rogerx

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center performing; Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Falla: El Sombrero de tres picos & El Amor Brujo

Colette Boky (soprano), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Breakfast cantata by Bach (Nun komm, der Heiden Heilan BWV 62)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3.

Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra .


----------



## regenmusic

KEMPFF, Mozart Piano Concerto No.24 in C minor, K.491


----------



## Andolink

*Adalbert Gyrowetz* ( 1763-1850)


----------



## KenOC

Andolink said:


> *Adalbert Gyrowetz* ( 1763-1850)
> 
> View attachment 110445


Gyrowetz is mentioned in a rather nasty satire on Beethoven's 4th Symphony written by Weber in 1809:

"...the instruments of the orchestra are heard uttering their complaints after the rehearsal of the new work. They are in serious conclave round the principal violins, grave personages whose early years have been spent under Pleyel and Gyrowetz. The double bass is speaking.

" 'I have just come from the rehearsal of a Symphony by one of our newest composers; and though, as you know, I have a tolerably strong constitution, I could only just hold out, and five minutes more would have shattered my frame and burst the sinews of my life. I have been made to caper about like a wild goat…' "

The longer version: https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/weber-on-beethoven-s-fourth-symphony


----------



## Jacck

*Verdi - Macbeth (Schippers)*
the Czech National Theater is staging this opera currently, so I am czeching it if it is worth seeing live. I listened to half of it yesterday


----------



## Jacck

*Enescu - Œdipe (Foster)*
a fantastic opera


----------



## Malx

Josquin13 said:


> Yesterday in the car I enjoyed listening to Vagn Holmboe's Brass Concertos. It's wonderful music, and very well played by the soloists, who included the "the greatest trumpet player in the Galaxy" Håkan Hardenberger (along with trombonist Christian Lindberg & tubaist Jens Bjorn-Larsen). I recall that Malx recommended this CD to me over on the old Amazon forum--an excellent recommendation, thanks!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Bras...6660&sr=1-1&keywords=vagn+holmboe+brass+hakan


Glad you like it Josquin13, it remains one of my favourite Holmboe discs, a very high standard of playing by all.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: works for piano performed by the amazing Ian Pace


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan*, Leonard Bernstein conducting; Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35 and Schumann: Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op.129 .

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Ulrich Koch (viola)

Berlin Philharmonic*, Orchestre National de France.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part five this afternoon.

_Four Pieces_ for string orchestra op.44/4 (1927):
_Nobilissima Visione_ - ballet (_Tanzlegende_) in six scenes (1938):










_Amor und Psyche_ - ballet overture (1943):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):
_Hérodiade_ - ballet in one scene after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, piano, string quartet and double bass (1944):
Piano Concerto (1945):
_Symphonia Serena_ (1946):
_Suite französischer Tänze (after Claude Gervaise and Estienne du Tertre)_ for chamber orchestra (1948):


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Czerny: Piano Concerto in D minor/ Introduction and Rondo Brillante in B flat minor, Op. 255/ Introduction, Variations and Rondo on Weber's Hunting Chorus from 'Euryanthe'.

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

What a great CD! The Poulenc is a real find and the whole programme (and the playing!) is wonderfully alive.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Christmas song.


----------



## Orfeo

Bax: Symphony no. IV



















*Plus*:

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea"
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## pmsummer

BACH RECITAL
_Italian Concerto
BWV 828, 971, 914_
*J.S. Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano, scat vocals

_Columbia_


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ébène and Eric Le Sage (piano) performing; Fauré: Quintets with Piano.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 99*
*Schumann: Symphony No. 1*
Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Both of these are happy, delightful ways to start a morning. Highly recommended!


----------



## Judith

Beethoven String Quartet opus 95 "Quartetto Serioso"

Endellion String Quartet

From the Beethoven String Quartet Box Set. 

This work was mentioned on Twitter and was curious. First movement is very sublime. The rest is beautiful also


----------



## APL

Beethoven violin sonata op. 47 by A. Grumiaux, Haskill


----------



## Malx

Like so many others on the forum I downloaded this Naxos Suk disc. 
This afternoon I have listened to the Fantasticke Scherzo Op 25.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Following on from the thread on concertos for unusual instruments I played a number of Gubaidulina's contributions throughout the afternoon. In each case I listened to the full disc. It has been quite while since I listened to Gubaidulina's music (except the Canticle - which I have listened to several times recently). A very rewarding afternoon but I am wondering if her earlier music was "better" (more inspired, interesting, rewarding) than the more recent works. I hadn't thought that before - does anyone else have a view on this?


----------



## Guest

The Harp is the first of Beethoven's quartets that strikes me as a transcendent masterpiece from the first bar to the last. The slow movement is particularly fine and, perhaps uncharacteristic of Beethoven, derives its power from conventionally beautiful melody.

My reaction to the Serioso quartet is similar, sublime from beginning to tend, with a particularly moving slow movement.










Then I decided to switch gears and listen to the Quartetto Italiano recording of the Harp Quartet. Sublimer! What masters they were and the 1973 Philips recording is more pleasing to my ear than the engineering Warner gave the Endellion quartet.










If there is a more essential big box than this one, I don't know of it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In my car these days. It's kind of just like Brahms, but no famous melodies (will be to my ears...).


----------



## Guest

I had forgotten how tepid this performance is. Berman claimed he wanted to emphasize the concerto's lyrical elements--I guess he succeeded in that endeavor.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - SWR Radio SO & Chorus - Norrington.

Sir Roger resists the temptation to do anything radical with this work producing, what for him, is a fairly standard performance - and for this listener a very acceptable one.


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Concerto No 8 (Sinfonia Concertante Op 38) - Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - sixth and final instalment of his orchestral works. The four wind concertos tonight, and the remainder tomorrow.

Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):



_Sinfonietta_ in E (1949-50):
Symphony: _Die Harmonie der Welt_ - pilot work for the opera of the same name (1951): 
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):
_Marsch für Orchester über den alten 'Schweizerton'_ (1960):



Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## Jacck

*Handel - Messiah (Collegium Vocale 1704, Václav Luks)*


----------



## Flavius

Mompou: Préludes, Var. sur un théme de Chopin.... Mompou (Brilliant)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taking the Christmas spirit seriously now. Bach has always been perfect for the occasion  BWV 61 on the speakers now.


----------



## Haydn man

Further exploration of this set
No.6 tonight, another good performance and the best recording of this work I have heard with the bird calls played on the solo instruments a real joy


----------



## Flavius

Guerrero, Arrieta...: arias. Miguel Fleta (Preiser)


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven and the Budapest*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 10 inE flat major, op. 74
String Quartet no. 11 in F minor, op. 95*









*The Budapest String Quartet
Joseph Roisman
Alexander Schneider 
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider *

Recorded in concert at the Library of Congress.

Their intonation is not always faultless, nonetheless lovely performances.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Harnoncourt and the COE.


.....and this evening...the 6th and 8th.


----------



## Malx

Toru Takemitsu, November Steps & Eclipse - Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Joe B

Started on the way back from work, finishing up at home:


----------



## Joe B

Choral works by Kim Arnesen performed by Kantorei:


----------



## Flavius

Albéniz: Iberia, España, Recuerdos de viaje, Sonata Nr.6. Esteban Sánchez (Brilliant)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Byrd, Masses in four and three voices*

I managed to pick this up at my used CD store for $13: 50 CDs of choral music. I have a lot of what is in there already, but shucks, for $13, that's less than the price of even one CD in the box that I don't have.


----------



## Colin M

Magnard Symphony No. 1 Cm Ossonce BBC Scottish
I begin with my love of the key of Cm. So many possibile emotions to draw from it. In this work, I love the second movement where strings and wood winds and then horns have a chance to explore individually the sad resigned initial melody. And then come together with a certain resolve.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail. First time I've ever heard Stravinsky's "The Fairy's Kiss":


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with Will Todd's "The Call of Wisdom":


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Kocian Quartet performing; Fibich: String Quartets in G and A major and Theme & Variations


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Bach : French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817.


----------



## Jacck

*Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel (Jurowski)*
I listened to this opera yesterday before going to sleep. Amazing. Most of the music was familiar, because P's 3rd symphony is based on this opera. It reminded me why I love Prokofiev and that I have not listened to his for a long time

and now I am going to listen to 
*Glinka - Ruslan and Ludmilla (Gergiev 1995)*


----------



## chill782002

Haydn - Trumpet Concerto

Walter Gleissle - Trumpet

Hans Rosbaud / Südwestfunkorchester Baden-Baden

Recorded 1959


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last piano sonata in a wonderful performance by Ivo Pogorelich from some years back.


----------



## APL

Mozart symphonies nos. 28, 38 by Böhm, BPO


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc I often play.


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolay Khozyainov performing; Liszt-Piano- Sonata In B Minor/ Chopin Barcarolle-Berceuse & Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit- Pavane pour une infante défunte.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/2018-in-review/notable-performances-and-recordings-of-2018?fbclid=IwAR2PTBwuY0YtBUL9VzxyIrff7Z_uBQtVv79xRnRvMcGsa7aB-sLg7O8xV5Y
Alex Ross reviews the year. Something to discover here  because it rhymes with the times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Turning my attention to the output of William Walton over the next two or three days - songs and choral music to begin with.

_The Winds_ for voice and piano - from the cycle _Four Songs_ [Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne ] (1918):
_Tritons_ - song for voice and piano [Text: William Drummond of Hawthornden] (1920):
Three settings from _Façade_ - arr. for voice and piano by William Walton [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1921-26 - arr. 1932):
_Under the Greenwood Tree_, from the music to the film _As You Like It_ - arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1936 - arr. 1990s):
_Beatriz's Song_, from the radio play _Christopher Columbus_ - arr. for voice and piano by William Walton [Text: Louis MacNeice] (1942):
_Anon In Love_ - cycle of six songs for voice and guitar [Texts: anon. 16th and 17th century English] (1960):
_A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Thomas Jordan/William Wordsworth/"Arley"/William Blake/Charles Morris/anon.] (1962):
Three further settings from _Façade_ - arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1921-26 - arr. early 1990s):



_A Litany: Drop, Drop Slow Tears_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Phineas Fletcher] (1916 - rev. 1930):
_Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: _Song of Solomon_] (1938):
_Where Does the Uttered Music Go?_ - memorial anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Masefield] (1946):
_Coronation Te Deum_ for mixed choir, orchestra and organ - arr. for mixed choir and organ by Simon Preston/Mark Blatchly (orig. 1952 - arr. 1990s?):
_The Twelve, An Anthem for the Feast of Any Apostle_ for mixed choir and organ [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1964-65):
_Missa Brevis_ for unaccompanied mixed choir with organ (1966):
_Jubilate Deo_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir and organ (1971-72):
_Cantico del Sole_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: St. Francis of Assisi] (1974):
_Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ (1974 - rev. 1976): 
_Antiphon_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed chorus and organ (1977):


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Lepo Sumera
Cello Concerto; Musica Profana; Symphony no. 6
David Geringas, cello; Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Järvi (bis)










and:
Tadeas Salva: Cello Concerto 
Eugen Prochac, cello; Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Marian Lejava (naxos)










now:
Boris Tishchenko: Cello Concerto
Mstivlav Rostropovich, cello; Anastassiya Tishchenko, harmonium; Winds and Percussions of the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Igor Blazhkov (northern flowers)


----------



## Rogerx

Ludger Rémy conducting; Telemann: Kapitänsmusik 1724

Magdalena Podkoscielna, Andreas Post, Matthias Vieweg & Ekkehard Abele

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein.


----------



## eljr

Chandos January 2019 Sampler

Bach Keyboard Works

Voices From The East: Lyatoshynsky

Antheil: Orchestral Works Vol II

The Polish Violin.


----------



## APL

Carl Goldmark Violin concerto op.28 Nai Yuan Hu
Carl Goldmark In Italien overture op.49


----------



## eljr

Track Listing - Disc 1
Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
1	
Nocturne for piano No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 9/1, CT. 108
6:37	
Peer Gynt Suite for orchestra (or piano or piano, 4 hands) No. 1, Op. 46	
2	
1. Morning
4:08	
3	
Kinderszenen No. 7 ("Träumerei"), for piano, Op. 15/7
2:55	
4	
Etude for piano No. 3 in E major, Op. 10/3, CT. 16
4:35	
5	
Waltz for piano No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 64/2, CT. 213
3:56	
6	
Impromptu for piano in G flat major, D. 899/3 (Op. 90/3)
6:25	
7	
Nocturne for piano No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9/2, CT. 109
5:07	
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor ("Moonlight"), Op. 27/2	
8	
Adagio sostenuto
4:49	
Suite No. 1 ("Fantaisie-tableaux") for 2 pianos in G minor, Op. 5	
9	
Barcarolle
7:57	
10	
Prelude for piano No. 15 in D flat major, Op. 28/15, CT. 180
5:30	
Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K. 448 (K. 375a)	
11	
[Excerpt]
10:07	
12	
Waltz for piano No. 9 in A flat major ("L'adieu") Op. 69/1, CT. 215
4:29	
13	
The Swan (from "Carnival of the Animals"), original (for 2 pianos & ensemble) and arrangements
3:24	
14	
Etude for piano No. 13 in A flat major, Op. 25/1, CT. 26
2:23	
15	
Albumblätter No. 6 ("Wiegenliedchen") for piano, Op. 124/6
2:24


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Piano concerto 1 / Kovacevich


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Nethsingha conducting;On Christmas Night

Carols from St John's College, Cambridge

John Challenger (organ)

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Symphony no. 9 in E minor "From the New World"*









*Ferenc Fricsay 
RIAS-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*

Recorded 9-15 January 1953


----------



## eljr

Track Listing - Disc 2
Sample Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major ("Elvira Madigan") K. 467	
1	
Andante
7:09	
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466	
2	
Romance
11:09	
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488	
3	
Adagio
6:54	
Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K. 491	
4	
Larghetto
7:53	
Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K. 595	
5	
Larghetto
8:18	
Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 3 in D major, BWV 1054	
6	
Allegro
2:54	
Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056	
7	
Largo
3:01	
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18	
8	
Moderato
10:29	
Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, FP 146	
9	
Allegretto
10:10


----------



## eljr

Track Listing - Disc 3
Sample Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
1	
Waltz for piano No. 11 in G flat major, Op. 70/1, CT. 217
2:17	
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor ("Pathétique"), Op. 13	
2	
Adagio cantabile
5:46	
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18	
3	
Adagio sostenuto
12:00	
4	
Prelude for piano No. 4 in E minor, Op. 28/4, CT. 169
2:10	
Carnival of the Animals, zoological fantasy for 2 pianos & ensemble	
5	
Aquarium
2:12	
6	
Waltz for piano No. 3 in A minor, Op. 34/2, CT. 209
5:50	
Fra Holbergs tid (From Holberg's Time), for piano ("Holberg Suite"), Op. 40	
7	
Andante religioso
6:25	
8	
Nocturne for piano No. 19 in E minor, Op. 72/1, CT. 126
4:32	
9	
Prelude for piano No.10 in E flat minor, Op. 23/9
2:19	
10	
Bagatelle for piano in A minor ("Für Elise"), WoO 59
2:45	
11	
Nocturne for piano No. 5 in F sharp major, Op. 15/2, CT. 112
4:09	
Pictures at an Exhibition (Kartinki s vïstavski), for piano	
12	
Il vecchio castello
5:21	
13	
Waltz for piano No. 10 in B minor, Op. 69/2, CT. 216
4:34	
14	
Waldszenen No. 7 ("Vogel als Prophet"), for piano, Op. 82/7
3:28	
15	
Fantasia for piano in D minor (fragment), K. 397 (K. 385g)
5:58	
Suite No. 2 for 2 pianos in C major, Op. 17	
16	
Romance
7:06


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> In today's mail. First time I've ever heard Stravinsky's "The Fairy's Kiss":


This recording was one of the first classical recordings I owned - a Chandos cassette. 
I no longer have it or the CD version, but my memories of it are fond, or perhaps more accurately described as nostalgic!
If I'm honest I think I bought it because I recognised the name of Tchaikovsky and I thought the cover was attractive.


----------



## Malx

Scriabin, Symphony No 3 - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.

This is not a work I know - either the piece is not for me or Pletnev doesn't do it justice. 
Any thoughts Scriabin lovers?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 6. Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony & Chorus. Excellent performance. This one has the choral final movement which I prefer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Etudes*


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes & Impromptus. Hewitt* (hyperion)

*Fazioli


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Scriabin, Symphony No 3 - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.
> 
> This is not a work I know - either the piece is not for me or Pletnev doesn't do it justice.
> Any thoughts Scriabin lovers?
> 
> View attachment 110475


You could try the Golovschin/Moscow State Symphony Orchestra version. It hovered between okay and good with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7
*


----------



## Haydn man

There is something about the works of Glass that I find so enjoyable 
Minimalism played and the harp seems to be a good combination


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out Gramophone magazine's free "recordings of the year" edition. Never paid much attention to Bernstein, the composer, other than West Side Story. I've wanted to hear more for some time, but it's so easy to forget when there's so much to discover. This was recording of the month in September. Sounds great and I'm glad I stumbled across this album


----------



## Guest

Kodaly, Concerto for Orchestra, Dances of Gallanta, and Dances of (the other one that starts with M). Dorati.










Great audio from the late analog era, spirited performance. The Dances are uneven, vary from captivating to sort of dull. The Concerto for Orchestra is a very fine piece. Great utilization of the sonorities of the orchestra. I like the slow middle section with many-voice string chords - sheets of sound.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sfærernes musik*

*Rued Langgaard
Music of the Spheres *









*Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.

(rather impressed and now wondering what this lot made of the Eroica!)


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Mazurkas. Luisada (Newton)


----------



## Rambler

*Bellini: La Sonnambula* Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro La Fenice, Jessica Pratt, Shalva Mukeria, Giovanni Battista Parodi conducted by Gabriele Ferro on Unitel Classica








Bel Canto opera is not really my thing, but I try to be open minded and purchased this bluray disc earlier in the year. Certainly watching the action helps sugar the pill. Purely from the musical point of view I find this pleasant on the ear. Just not enough musical substance in it for my tastes. But it's fine for an occasional listen.


----------



## APL

Bartok Piano concerto no. 3 by Ranki , Hungarian State O.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony no. 7. Monteux/LSO. There's a lot of Dvorak discussion here so I put this on. For me, this is one of the best recordings of the 7th symphony ever. Monteux makes the orchestra sing. Highly recommended (along with the Elgar too).


----------



## starthrower

If you're looking for a tuneful opera with magnificent singers, this is it!


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela, Gustavo Dudamel.

My first listen to this recording. 
My initial thoughts are - here we have a commendable attempt at a much recorded but not easy to bring off symphony by a youthful conductor and orchestra. It doesn't have the depth of feeling many of the other recordings I own have. 
Am I expecting too much of such a youthful team?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon
Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time
Mitsuhashi: Art of the shakuhachi II

Jordi Savall: Granada
Jordi Savall: Don Quijote de la Mancha
Jordi Savall: Cant de la Sibil. La

Zemlinsky: Der Traumgörge


Takemitsu: Dorian Horizon; Coral Island; A flock descends; Corona II. Hamada, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Toyama (Denon)


----------



## starthrower

I discovered Lajtha a few years ago and I've picked up six of his symphonies. Most are now available more affordably on Naxos re-issues. N0. 8 is a beauty featuring colorful and imaginative orchestration.


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
_Gudrun Sidonie Otto_ - sopran
Ingolf Seidel - bariton
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

After a small absence I'm back again to continue with my good friends the battle of the quality music. 

Despite I wasn't home I found my letter box full with new CD arrivals. One of them is *Alexander Moyzes Symphonies 7 and 8. * Moyzes is a Slovak composer who had a quite difficult life. First, he lost his daughter (the 7th Symphony is dedicated to her) and after he chased from the Soviets and the Hungarian regime after the Red Army invasion in Czechoslovakia. (the 8th Symphony is his response to this historical event) His music reminds me a lot of Mahler with some Slovakian folklore elements. In every case sounds quite original and it is also very tragical.


----------



## Andolink

*Erhard Grosskopf* (*1934)


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Sid James

*Bach* _The Musical Offering_ 
- Davitt Moroney, harpsichord and others (Harmonia Mundi)

*Marais* _Suites for Viola da Gamba and Continuo_ 
- Juan Manuel Quintana, viola da gamba with Attilio Cremonesi, theorbo & Dolores Costoyas, harpsichord (Harmonia Mundi)

*Silver Memories: Mantovani - The Singles Collection* (Decca)

"The recording that finally made *Mantovani *a household name was his 1951 revival of Charmaine. He experimented by giving his 1920s song to Ronald Binge to arrange for a big orchestra made up of forty or so players...Initially, Mantovani's record company, Decca, was a little reluctant to spend so much on a popular recording but it quickly proved to be a very wise investment on their part. The single was not only a UK hit (in the pre-chart era) but also climbed into the US top 10 and started a stunning string of best-selling records for him on both sides of the Atlantic." (from the liner notes)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail, 1st spin:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Those of you who are fans of Bruckner and Mahler and other late Romantic large scale orchestral music _must_ someday hear (if you haven't yet!) this remarkable symphony which never fails to awe me, especially when I consider that it was composed by a 20 year old music student who would be dead in five years following a horrendous bout with mental derangement. It seems impossible to listen to this music and not lament the loss of composer Hans Rott. What would he have done had he continued to live into his 80's? (Remember, this symphony was written _before_ Mahler wrote his First. Rott, who for a time roomed with Mahler at the Vienna Conservatory where they both studied composition with Franz Krenn, anticipates Mahler's "sound" and seems to be quoted by Mahler as well.)

Mahler wrote of Rott:

" ...a musician of genius ... who died unrecognized and in want on the very threshold of his career. ... What music has lost in him cannot be estimated. Such is the height to which his genius soars in ... [his] Symphony [in E major], which he wrote as 20-year-old youth and makes him ... the Founder of the New Symphony as I see it. To be sure, what he wanted is not quite what he achieved. … But I know where he aims. Indeed, he is so near to my inmost self that he and I seem to me like two fruits from the same tree which the same soil has produced and the same air nourished. He could have meant infinitely much to me and perhaps the two of us would have well-nigh exhausted the content of new time which was breaking out for music."


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing and conducting; Mozart Piano concertos 1-2-3-4-5


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos.

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Neil Black (oboe)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Clara Ianotta* (*1983)









Born in Rome in 1983, Clara Iannotta has studied at the Conservatories of Milan and Paris, at IRCAM, and at Harvard University with Alessandro Solbiati, Frédéric Durieux, and Chaya Czernowin.
Recent commissions include works written for Quatuor Diotima (DAAD), Trio Catch (Wittener Tage for neue Kammermusik), Ensemble Intercontemporain (Festival d'Automne), Ensemble 2e2m (Festival Présence, Radio France), Münchener Kammerorchester (Musica Femina München), Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart (ECLAT), Arditti Quartet (Festival d'Automne), Nikel (Internationales Musikinstitut Darmstadt), among others.
Iannotta has been a guest of the Berliner Künstlerprogramm des DAAD in 2013, a resident fellow at Villa Médicis (Académie de France à Rome) in 2018-19, and the recipient of several prizes including the Ernst von Siemens Composers' Prize and Hindemith-Preis 2018, Berlin Rheinsberger Kompositionspreis, Kompositionspreis der Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, Bestenliste 2/2016 der deutschen Schallplattenkritik for the portrait CD A Failed Entertainment .
Since 2014, Iannotta has been the artistic director of the Bludenzer Tage zeitgemäßer Musik.
Her music is published by Edition Peters. She lives and works in Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Mozart Live 1978

Jessye Norman (soprano), Hugh Maguire (violin), Alfred Brendel (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Jacck

yesterday I could not sleep and listened to

*Strauss - Elektra (Karajan)
Strauss - Alpensymphonie*

Elektra is just as great as Salome


----------



## Rogerx

Andras Schiff (piano)performing; Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1


----------



## Jacck

Franz Liszt - Via Crucis


----------



## APL

Mozart Piano concertos nos. 18,19 by Anda , Mozateums Salzburg


----------



## Granate

*Dvořák Symphony challenge opening*










Dvořák
_*Symphony No.7 in D minor*_ Op.70
London Symphony Orchestra
*Antal Doráti
Mercury (1963)*










Dvořák
_*Symphony No.7 in D minor*_ Op.70
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
*Vaclav Talich
Naxos (1938)*










Dvořák
_*Symphony No.7 in D minor*_ Op.70
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Carlo Maria Giulini
Warner Classics (1977)*

I was too busy to go on with more Verdi opera challenges _(Simon Boccanegra_ and _Attila_ were enough), so I needed to start a new symphony challenge to be able to arrange both the listenings and the university projects. The Schubert cycle by Karajan in Berlin (Warner) was at home so I would need to wait until Christmas. So I decided to skip to a composer I had never taken seriously before: Antonin Dvořák. It's not that I'm in love with his style in No.7 but it's a breath of fresh air. I woke up eager to continue my challenge.

It may last until early January, because I will adress first the individual recordings from 7-9, followed by the complete cycle challenges (with the few individual recordings of 3-6 inside).


----------



## Marinera

cd 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various orchestral vocal music this morning, plus two of his relatively few chamber works:

In _Façade_, Michael Flanders' plummy insouciance compliments the languid, smoky voice of Fenella Fielding really well - together they provide just the right amount of puckishness without needing to over-crank the camp-o-meter.

_The Bear_ is a late-ish Walton work which seems to go under the radar these days. If Walton could be accused of not doing justice to himself with _Troilus and Cressida_, his only full-length opera, then his dramatic talents were more successfully realised with his setting of Anton Chekhov's pithy short story about a wealthy man who calls on a woman impoverished by widowhood whose late husband owed him money. After a certain amount of verbal jousting which escalates into outright hostility they suddenly realise they are in love.

_Belshazzar's Feast_ - cantata for baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra (1931 - rev. 1948):



Piano Quartet in D-minor (1919 - rev. 1921 and 1974-75):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1945-47):



_Façade: An Entertainment_ for reciter and chamber ensemble [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (1921-22 - rev. by 1951):
_The Bear_ - an 'extravaganza' in one act for soloists and small orchestra [Libretto: Paul Dehn/William Walton, after the play by Anton Chekhov] (1965-67):


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> I had forgotten how tepid this performance is. Berman claimed he wanted to emphasize the concerto's lyrical elements--I guess he succeeded in that endeavor.





Joe B said:


> Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring":





eljr said:


>





pmsummer said:


> THE ART OF FUGUE
> *J. S. Bach*
> Brecon Baroque
> _Rachel Podger_ - violin, director
> Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
> Alison McGillivray - cello
> Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord​_
> Channel Classics_





SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 110487
> 
> 
> Those of you who are fans of Bruckner and Mahler and other late Romantic large scale orchestral music _must_ someday hear (if you haven't yet!) this remarkable symphony which never fails to awe me, especially when I consider that it was composed by a 20 year old music student who would be dead in five years following a horrendous bout with mental derangement. It seems impossible to listen to this music and not lament the loss of composer Hans Rott. What would he have done had he continued to live into his 80's? (Remember, this symphony was written _before_ Mahler wrote his First. Rott, who for a time roomed with Mahler at the Vienna Conservatory where they both studied composition with Franz Krenn, anticipates Mahler's "sound" and seems to be quoted by Mahler as well.)
> 
> Mahler wrote of Rott:
> 
> " ...a musician of genius ... who died unrecognized and in want on the very threshold of his career. ... What music has lost in him cannot be estimated. Such is the height to which his genius soars in ... [his] Symphony [in E major], which he wrote as 20-year-old youth and makes him ... the Founder of the New Symphony as I see it. To be sure, what he wanted is not quite what he achieved. … But I know where he aims. Indeed, he is so near to my inmost self that he and I seem to me like two fruits from the same tree which the same soil has produced and the same air nourished. He could have meant infinitely much to me and perhaps the two of us would have well-nigh exhausted the content of new time which was breaking out for music."


Only few from many excellent presentations attracted my attention. Especially the 1th Tchaikovsky's Concerto with Berman is one of the best ever recorded. The Dorian's Scythian certainly prevails with its excellent sound and overall clarity. Rott, Copland and Bach are class A recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Because of a thread in another part of the forum I wanted to listen to an Eroica. I started quite a few - all good but not quite special - and then landed on Bruno Walter's which surprised me by being significantly more alive than the others.


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> In yesterday's mail, 1st spin:


Joe, Judging by some of your recent posts I suspect you have been availing yourself of the Chandos sale CD offer.
There are some super bargains to be had.


----------



## APL

Beethoven symphony no. 2 by Chailly Gewandh.
Beethoven symphony no. 1 by K.Masure Gewandh.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Cello concertos by Martinu, Foerster and Novak
Jiri Barta, cello; Prague Philharmonia/Jakub Hrusa (supraphon)










now:
Krzysztof Meyer
Cello Concerto no. 2; Violin Concerto no. 2; Clarinet Concerto
Boris Pergamenshikov, cello; Magdalena Rezler, violin; Eduard Brunner, clarinet; The National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra in Katowice/Antoni Wit (cello concerto), Gabriel Chmura (violin and clarinet concerto) (dux)


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Bringuier conducting; Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France.


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Joe, Judging by some of your recent posts I suspect you have been availing yourself of the Chandos sale CD offer.
> There are some super bargains to be had.


Indeed. A good way to round out the collection. Too often I want more 'new' releases and prioritize them in my purchases. This is a great way to acquire several 2nd tier discs without breaking the bank. Unfortunately, Chandos kills with their shipping to the US.


----------



## Joe B

Another recent Chandos sale CD (1st listen....I like the forte piano in these period pieces):


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


>


Not sure what happened to the image, but here it is again (a really, really good choral disc):


----------



## Malx

Sibelius Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.

A performance I suspected may have been another Jarvi run through, but after a measured opening I warmed to this recording and Jarvi comes into his own in the final movement - a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Malx

Telemann, Concerto Polonois - Apollos Fire, Jeanette Sorrell.

A $0.60c download from Classic Select.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Sibelius Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> A performance I suspected may have been another Jarvi run through, but after a measured opening I warmed to this recording and Jarvi comes into his own in the final movement - a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 110501


Excellent, both as performance and cover!


----------



## Blancrocher

Karajan conducting Sibelius' 6th and 7th (DG, 1965/68)


----------



## Andolink

A piece that amazes me every time I hear it - -

*Beat Furrer* (*1954): _Spur_, for piano and string quartet


----------



## Andolink

*Mathias Spahlinger* (*1944): _furioso_, for ensemble (1991/92)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Ritterbusch, Hoffmann-Mucher, Berne & Draijer performing; Eybler: Christmas Oratorio.

Alsfelder Vokalensemble, Bremer Domchor & I Febiarmonici


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - orchestral works part one of three this afternoon.

Overture: _Portsmouth Point_ (1924-25):
Overture: _Scapino_ (1940):



_Sinfonia Concertante_ (1926-27 - rev. 1943):
_Spitfire Prelude and Fugue_ from the music to the film _The First of the Few_ (1942):



Viola Concerto (1928-29 - rev. 1961):



Symphony no.1 in B-flat minor (1932-35):


----------



## Joe B

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 110487
> 
> 
> Those of you who are fans of Bruckner and Mahler and other late Romantic large scale orchestral music _must_ someday hear (if you haven't yet!) this remarkable symphony which never fails to awe me, especially when I consider that it was composed by a 20 year old music student who would be dead in five years following a horrendous bout with mental derangement. It seems impossible to listen to this music and not lament the loss of composer Hans Rott. What would he have done had he continued to live into his 80's? (Remember, this symphony was written _before_ Mahler wrote his First. Rott, who for a time roomed with Mahler at the Vienna Conservatory where they both studied composition with Franz Krenn, anticipates Mahler's "sound" and seems to be quoted by Mahler as well.)
> 
> Mahler wrote of Rott:
> 
> " ...a musician of genius ... who died unrecognized and in want on the very threshold of his career. ... What music has lost in him cannot be estimated. Such is the height to which his genius soars in ... [his] Symphony [in E major], which he wrote as 20-year-old youth and makes him ... the Founder of the New Symphony as I see it. To be sure, what he wanted is not quite what he achieved. … But I know where he aims. Indeed, he is so near to my inmost self that he and I seem to me like two fruits from the same tree which the same soil has produced and the same air nourished. He could have meant infinitely much to me and perhaps the two of us would have well-nigh exhausted the content of new time which was breaking out for music."


Great post! I am unfamiliar with the music of Rott, but after reading this post, I'm putting music composed by Rott into my cart at Presto for my next purchase. The quote from Mahler is enough to sell me.:tiphat:


----------



## Sandrine Piau

Today I listened to Robert King & The King's Consort play Vivaldi Sacred Music Vol.3, a Hyperion production. The whole set has 10CDs. A high quality performance.


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano) performing; Schubert: Fantasie

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18/Schubert: Hungarian Melody in B minor/Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940/Schubert: Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947 etc


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 (London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn) - 1973 recording

It’s good to see this classic recording of Shostakovich’s Eighth Symphony returned to CD, as part of EMI Classics’ “Encore” series. It will be remembered that this was the first recording of the symphony made in the West. It followed the famous recordings from the Soviet Union by the eminent conductors Mravinsky and Kondrashin, but was able to hold its own against theirs. It still does and is arguably a better performance overall than Previn’s later one with the LSO on DG. Where that one enjoyed a somewhat plusher recording, it lacked the excitement of new discovery that is so well displayed here — especially in the second and third movements. I can’t think of a better way to introduce a newcomer to this work than by hearing this wonderful recording. In its latest incarnation, it sounds terrific. Previn holds the sprawling opening movement together very well and then makes a real contrast with the following “mock march”. The tempos of that movement and the following scherzo may seem a bit fast in comparison with other recordings – for instance, Haitink’s equally highly regarded version with the Concertgebouw Orchestra on Decca - but there’s no gainsaying the excitement that Previn provides in spades here. The trumpeter does a spectacular job with his famous solo in the third movement, but then the whole orchestra outdoes itself for Previn throughout the symphony. The passacaglia fourth movement and the final Allegretto are also beautifully performed and interpreted, both in their quiet and powerful moments. Previn brings out plenty of orchestral detail: xylophone, snare drum, flute and contrabassoon parts near the end of the second movement. He also sees the ‘big picture’ and delivers a convincing whole from beginning to end. ... one of the very best. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Joe B




----------



## LezLee

Arvo Pärt - De Profundis


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Der Waffenschmied" (Guhl/Marco Polo)
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio #2 (Kalichstein +/Vox)
E. Franck - Konzertstuck for Violin & Orchestra (Edinger/Audite)*


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich (piano) performing; Early Recordings.

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 18 / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7/Prokofiev: Toccata in D minor, Op. 11 etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pergolesi, Stabat Mater*

Nicely done recording featuring Barbara Bonney and Andreas Scholl, conducted by Christophe Rousset


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cantata BWV 121 on cd 4 of Helmuth Rilling & co.'s Advent/Christmas 6 cd set.


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Symphony No 3 E flat M Karajan Berlin. 

A whole lot of soothing and reassuring perfect along multiple points of the journey...


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## bejart

Georg Philiipp Telemann (1681-1767): Double Concerto in G Major

Musica Antiqua Koln: Reinhard Goebel and Florian Deuter, violas


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
I enjoy trying something new each week, but admit am finding this symphony difficult to get to grips with


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.7 in A Major, Op.2, No.1

Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Herman Busch, cello


----------



## APL

Bartok Piano concerto no. 1 opus posthumus by Kovacs Denes

Shostakovich String Quartet no. 6 by Fritzwilliam Q.


----------



## ribonucleic

Busoni - Seven Elegies, K249 (Geoffrey Douglas Madge)












> Madge plays with quite stunning technical control and an evident love of rich and complex piano sonorities that matches Busoni's own (and if he pounds with his left hand rather in some of the earlier music, it is no doubt what the composer would have done himself). He has all the necessary stamina that the bigger pieces demand, but is no less sensitive to more mysterious and poetic pages. The performances were recorded live (though there is not the slightest sign of an audience or of a large concert-hall acoustic), so there are a few minor fluffs of no real consequence. The recorded sound is very good indeed: impressively big but not noisy. ... The set is a major achievement and an eloquently compelling act of advocacy.' - Gramophone


----------



## D Smith

Nielsen: Violin Concerto. Nikolaj Znaider, violin. Gilbert/NY Philharmonic. I really love this lively and engaging work, and Znaider gives a stellar performance.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Probably one of the most delightful new recordings I have heard in a while. Xiayin Wang is just superb. I love the touch pf her keyboard playing and the production values are top notch.


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss, Four Last Songs, Schwarzkopf. Good performance, and well-worth a dollar fifty.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Requiem & Te Deum* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








From a 9 CD set of Berlioz works.

Although Berlioz almost goes over the top at times (tremendous), large sections (of the Requiem in particular) are quite restrained. The contrasts between and within sections can be huge. Even at the heaviest sections the orchestration is transparent and the musical line clear.

Two monumental works to be sure. The Requiem seems to me to be Berlioz's most imaginative and important work. It could be by no other composer.

Sir Colin Davis delivers a wonderful account of these works.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier,

Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.









Now for the Saturday Symphony tradition:

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 2 - Polish Radio National SO, Lutoslawski.









I'll re-post comments I made on the SS thread - if you have read them before, I apologise.

"I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this Symphony for the first time in a while - it brought back memories of when I bought the EMI composer conducted CD of Symphonies 1 & 2 along with some others when a store was having a sale. 
When I first heard both works I really didn't care for them but thankfully I just filed them in the collection knowing or at least hoping that at some stage in the future they would be more accessible for me.
I sometimes just wonder at the variety of music available to us to sample and enjoy at such a reasonable cost these days - a wonderful time for a music lover to be alive."


----------



## ribonucleic

Sorabji - Piano Sonata No. 1 (Marc-André Hamelin)












> It is a commonplace to describe any performance of Sorabji's music as a tour de force. But in his clarity and projection of textural ebb and flow Hamelin outdoes any Sorabji recording I have ever heard for sheer musicianship. ... He possesses that magic combination of total keyboard command, intellectual insight and imagination which must surely lead to a career of distinction. .... Hamelin's playing, the beautifully clean recording quality, and the exceptional interest of the music wholly vindicate the unusual format of this issue. - Gramophone


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Eramire156

*For the Saturday Symphony*

*Witold Lutoslawski
Symphony no. 2*









*Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker *

_"...Lutoslawski's Second Symphony from 1967 doesn't ask to be liked. The composer based it upon the least popular and most controversial technique in modernism: random chance. So called aleatory music allows the performers to improvise some or all of the score. Here Lutoslawski places certain limitations on randomness by directing each player in the orchestra to remain within prescribed small building blocks of sound. For example, the jumbled brass fanfare that opens the work is constrained within the intervals of a fourth and a fifth. The two movements, marked "hesitant" and "direct," provide an overall contrast in mood. As for the conductor, he doesn't beat time but merely indicates when a certain segment of improvisation begins and ends."_

Huntley Dent
Fanfare, Mar.- June 2016​


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Busoni - Seven Elegies, K249 (Geoffrey Douglas Madge)


I have the whole set (6 CDs) and I suggest it with 1000 km. Top performance, top sound and a good rarity.


----------



## senza sordino

Swedish Orchestral Favourites. Lars Erik Larsson, Gunnar de Frumerie, Karl Blomdahl, Kurt Atterberg, Ture Rangstrom. 









Grieg Peer Gynt Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces Op 12 and Op 43, Symphonic Dances









Grieg Cello Sonata, plus pieces transcribed for Cello and piano from the Lyric pieces, plus a few fillers. Nice album, from Spotify 









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti, Svensen Romance









Nielsen Symphonies 4&5


----------



## Eramire156

I don't listen to much early music these days, so for a change of pace after the Lutoslawski symphony

*Johann-Michael Bach
Motets and Cantates*









*Le Concert Royal de Nancy*


----------



## Joe B

A good day at the mailbox today. Among the 12 discs delivered, I'm giving this a spin before dinner:










Marianne Crebassa's voice is wonderful. I've never heard her before. I bought this based on several very positive reviews. The recording is excellent!


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Concerto for Viola & Orchestra - Yuri Basmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: *Peer Gynt Suites #1 op. 46 and # 2 op. 55
Lyric Suite op. 54
Four Norwegian Fances op.35
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Nicolai Golovanov, cond. 1949-52

*CD #13 FROM:








*


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Romeo and Juliet* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Well to finish off tonight's Berlioz night I'm ending with Romeo and Juliet. This is another impressive work that is full of characteristic Berlioz. The orchestral movements are the highlight, particularly the love scene which hints at Wagner.

Unfortunately for me there are stretches where the musical quality fails to match the incredible highpoints. And for an arch romantic he shies away from ending the piece on a high, at the death scene. Instead we have a closing moralising section which almost seems dull. This reminds me of Don Giovanni which Mozart doesn't end with the Don's descent to hell, but tags on a conventional moralising summing up. Maybe as an early romantic Berlioz still felt the need for a more classically conventional close. It's probably in line with the Shakespeare.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> A good day at the mailbox today. Among the 12 discs delivered, I'm giving this a spin before dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne Crebassa's voice is wonderful. I've never heard her before. I bought this based on several very positive reviews. The recording is excellent!


This is defiantly something I need.... thanks again. 

I put it in the cart but the damned cart was already overloaded and about to topple.

Frankly, I am curious to learn if the cart will make the journey spared of catastrophic consequence given the obstacles inherent in facilitating such a large procurement.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> This is defiantly something I need.... thanks again.
> 
> I put it in the cart but the damned cart was already overloaded and about to topple.
> 
> Frankly, I am curious to learn if the cart will make the journey spared of catastrophic consequence given the obstacles inherent in facilitating such a large procurement.


As long as they use a large cargo jet to get it across the Atlantic (assuming it's coming from Presto Classical), you should be fine. But also remember, the size of the box has to be able to be handled/lifted by the postal person. If Lou Ferrigno or Dwayne Johnson are delivering your mail, it should be no problem.


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


















I had no idea when I ordered this that it was a 2 CD set. YEAH!!! And even better, the first track is another "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" for my collection. Merry Christmas indeed!


----------



## eljr

My favorite new release in several years:

(I just can't listen enough)


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Septet in E Major, Op.15

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> My favorite new release in several years:
> 
> *(I just can't listen enough) *


You are lucky!  I have such psychosis with more than one recordings, included Scriabins 1st, Etüden, Sonaten and Präludien, Mahlers 2nd and 8th, Tschaikowskys 5th and Manfred, Verdis Attila and Luisa Miller, Thalbergs Everything, Bortkiewitzs Everything, Liszts (almost Everything) Art Peppers Winter Moon and most of Chopin. And why this is interesting, you will ask me. It is, because THESE recordings are what I'm listening ALL THE TIME, despite I owe thousands of CDs (titles)!! I have never listened more than 4000 CDs, another 2000 or more are sealed etc. I have all Mozarts works. Everything! I only listen the Requiem with Sergiu (only with him) With Bach? The same! I'm curious if someone else from our members is doing the same. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Another arrival in today's mail:


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> You are lucky!  I have such psychosis with more than one recordings, included Scriabins 1st, Etüden, Sonaten and Präludien, Mahlers 2nd and 8th, Tschaikowskys 5th and Manfred, Verdis Attila and Luisa Miller, Thalbergs Everything, Bortkiewitzs Everything, Liszts (almost Everything) Art Peppers Winter Moon and most of Chopin. And why this is interesting, you will ask me. It is, because THESE recordings are what I'm listening ALL THE TIME, despite I owe thousands of CDs (titles)!! I have never listened more than 4000 CDs, another 2000 or more are sealed etc. I have all Mozarts works. Everything! I only listen the Requiem with Sergiu (only with him) With Bach? The same! *I'm curious if someone else from our members is doing the same. *:lol:


Guilty as charged! That's why I don't post *everything* I listen to. You'd be seeing the same cover art on a day to day basis. OK, even worse than it is already!


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Guilty as charged! That's why I don't post *everything* I listen to. You'd be seeing the same cover art on a day to day basis. OK, even worse than it is already!


Dimace's current listening:

Thalberg's Transcriptions and Paraphrases.
Thalberg's Transcriptions and Paraphrases.
Thalberg's Transcriptions and Paraphrases.
Thalberg's Transcriptions and Paraphrases.
Thalberg's Transcriptions and Paraphrases.
…
…
…
*Go FFF yourself! BAN! * :lol::lol:


----------



## bejart

Inspired by an article in today's Washington Post titled "All-too-easy listening: The music industry sells classical as soothing background music - robbing a great art of its power."










JS Bach: Violin Sonata No.2 in A Minor, BWV 1003

Nathan Milstein, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg performing; KV 305-379-380-454.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler Symphony no 4.
Frederica von Stade / V.P


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Cassation in E Flat

Masataka Murofushi leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Handel: Messiah

John Aler, Kathleen Battle, Samuel Ramey , Florence Quivar.
Toronto Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - Fidelio (Klemperer 1961)
Beethoven - Kreutzer sonata (Kopatchinskaja, Say)*


----------



## APL

Brahms Piano concerto no. 1 by Arrau, Haitink, RCO
Brahms Double concerto by Szeryng, Starker, Haitink, RCO


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Tigran Mansurian
Cello Concerto; Double Concerto for Violin and Cello; Violin Concerto
Liana Issakadze, violin; Ivan Monighetti, cello; Georgisches kammerorchester/Liana Issakadze (orfeo)










now:
Peteris Vasks
Cello Concerto (no. 1); String Symphony - Voices
David Geringas, cello; Riga Philharmonic Orchestra/Jonas Aleksa (conifer)


----------



## Enthusiast

I also did the Lutoslawski Saturday symphony yesterday and continued with the other pieces on this set.


----------



## sonance

now for a change: choral music

Vladimir Martynov
Stabat Mater; Requiem
Ensemble Opus Posth./Tatiana Grindenko; Sirin & Alkonost Choirs (ccn'c)


----------



## Jacck

*Ravel - l'enfant et les sortilèges* (Ansermet - Danco - Cuenod - Lovano)


----------



## Rogerx

Weihnachten with; Piotr Beczala (tenor)

Wiener Sangerknaben, Chorus Viennensis, Anton Mittermayr.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## Taggart

Disc 4 from the big Harnoncourt box

Lively and spirited but never rising above pleasant.


----------



## Blancrocher

Joaquín Turina, piano music (Alicia de Larrocha)


----------



## Malx

A moment of discovery happened for me this morning.

I have long admired Elgar's Symphonies having recordings by Barbirolli, Boult, Handley, MacKerras, Elgar and Elder sitting on my shelves. I say admired but I felt there might be something else to find in this music, yes there's a majesty and a nobility that is more than evident in the recordings I have.
This morning I think I have found what I was looking for - Sinopoli's Philharmonia recording of the second symphony was a revelation. It was a more spacious reading, there was more emotion that I have heard before, it was almost Elgar in a Mahlerian mode. Yes, his tempos are slow but the music never becomes bogged down in fact, for me, it definitely benefits from some breathing space.
The only downside is - I wish I had discovered this recording years ago.


----------



## Andolink

An unjustly neglected American master - -

*Andrew Imbrie*: _Piano Concerto No. 3_
Alan Feinberg, piano
Riverside Symphony/George Rothman


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> What a great CD! The Poulenc is a real find and the whole programme (and the playing!) is wonderfully alive.
> 
> View attachment 110447


As suspected. Now my poor poor cart must harbor yet another precious disc.


----------



## eljr

Haydn man said:


> Minimalism played and the harp seems to be a good combination


I totally agree!


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No 1 Op 9 - Orpheus CO.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


Photo does not display.....??


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Not sure what happened to the image, but here it is again (a really, really good choral disc):


Oh, OK!

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Thierry Fischer conducting; Mavra - opera buffa in one act/ Concertino/Symphonies of Wind Instruments/Octet for Wind Instruments.

Netherlands Wind Ensemble.

Tatiana Kravtsova (soprano), Olga Korzhenskaya (mezzo-soprano), Olga Markova-Mikhailenko (mezzo-soprano), Alexei Martynov (tenor)


----------



## eljr

earlier this morning... disc 1


----------



## eljr

In the middle on Disc one now....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Art Peppers Winter Moon


From your list, that one perked my ears up. I wasn't aware of that one. I'm listening now. (Though I guess it's nonclassical.) Wow; it sounds great.


----------



## Joe B

Also in yesterday's mail. Disc 1, Symphonies 1 & 3:


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - orchestral works part two of three this afternoon.

Suite from the ballet _The Wise Virgins_, featuring music of J.S. Bach arr. by Walton (1940):



_Henry V: A Musical Scenario after Shakespeare_ for two narrators and orchestra - arranged by Christopher Palmer from Walton's music for the film _Henry V_ (orig. 1944 - arr. 1988):



Violin Concerto (1938-39 - rev. 1943):
Cello Concerto (1956):


----------



## premont

Taggart said:


> Lively and spirited but _never rising above pleasant_.


Rather characteristic of Telemann's instrumental music, I think.


----------



## Judith

Death and the Maiden

Endellion String Quartet

At the time of composing this work, Schubert was so ill that I wonder if he composed it for his own death thinking he was dying soon, even though he lived another few years?


----------



## Rogerx

Graham Ross conducting; Veni Emmanuel

Music for Advent

The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge.


----------



## Joe B

Also in yesterday's mail (a 3 volume set). Listening to disc 1:


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3, one of lots of goodies today!


----------



## Joe B

Taggart said:


> Disc 4 from the big Harnoncourt box
> 
> Lively and spirited but never rising above pleasant.





premont said:


> Rather characteristic of Telemann's instrumental music, I think.


I'm sure we can all agree that "lively and spirited" is fine. There is a lot of music out there that does not rise "above pleasant",....and that's OK. If it all were at the level of artistically inspired sonic nirvana we would all be broke! At least I would be.:wave:


----------



## Janspe

*Unsuk Chin / 진은숙: Akrostichon-Wortspiel, Fantaisie mécanique, Xi & Double Concerto*









Exciting, playful and stunningly beautiful music! Unsuk Chin really is one of the very best composers working today. There's a clear Ligetian influence in her music, but her style is still absolutely her own.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Charpentier, Te Deum*

Music from the French Baroque is always fun to hear. Minkowski takes this at a fast clip. I think Masterpiece Theatre ruined the first movement for everyone; we all expect it to be a certain tempo, whether historically accurate or not. But otherweise, no complaints about the recording.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I'm sure we can all agree that "lively and spirited" is fine. There is a lot of music out there that does not rise "above pleasant",....and that's OK. If it all were at the level of artistically inspired sonic nirvana *we would all be broke!* At least I would be.:wave:


We are not as it is?


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> We are not as it is?


Point taken!


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A moment of discovery happened for me this morning.
> 
> I have long admired Elgar's Symphonies having recordings by Barbirolli, Boult, Handley, MacKerras, Elgar and Elder sitting on my shelves. I say admired but I felt there might be something else to find in this music, yes there's a majesty and a nobility that is more than evident in the recordings I have.
> This morning I think I have found what I was looking for - Sinopoli's Philharmonia recording of the second symphony was a revelation. It was a more spacious reading, there was more emotion that I have heard before, it was almost Elgar in a Mahlerian mode. Yes, his tempos are slow but the music never becomes bogged down in fact, for me, it definitely benefits from some breathing space.
> The only downside is - I wish I had discovered this recording years ago.
> 
> View attachment 110535


And there is more! Oramo did an excellent Symphony 2 - also very emotional but more urgent and exciting than Sinopoli - as did Barenboim. And then there is Elgar's own recording ...


----------



## Enthusiast

premont said:


> Rather characteristic of Telemann's instrumental music, I think.


I do wonder whether Harnoncourt also might be at fault. I usually revere him but I never got on with his Telemann.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 2 in a long-time favourite recording ... Sanderling seems to get everything right with these symphonies.









And Beatrice Harrison's famous recording of the Elgar Cello Concerto from this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Dvorák: Cello Concerto, Bruch and Tchaikovsky

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Portugal - Overture to "La morte di Semiramide" (Minsky/Koch)
Beethoven - String Quartet #1 (Talich/Calliope)
Nisle - Octet in D (consortium Classicum/cpo)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Jacck

*Kurt Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny*

I did not know that the Alabama song was actually composed by Weill. I knew just the Doors version and thought that Jim Morrison composed it.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Trio Sonata in in F Major, Op.8, No.1

Locatelli Trio with Rachel Isserlis on 2nd violin: Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## eljr

Concerto No. 1, Op. 35 for Violin and Orchestra	
1	
Vivace assai - Poco meno mosso - Vivace assai - Molto tranquillo e dolce - Lento tranquillo - Vivace assai - Molto vivace - Poco meno (quasi tempo di marcia) -
Karol Szymanowski
Edward Gardner / Tasmin Little / BBC Symphony Orchestra
5:25	
2	
[Ancora poco meno] - Tempo comodo. Andantino - Lento assai - Subito meno mosso. Largo - Lento - Largo assai - Lento assai - Vivace assai -
Karol Szymanowski
Edward Gardner / Tasmin Little / BBC Symphony Orchestra
6:28	
3	
Vivace scherzando - Molto tranquillo - Allegretto grazioso - Vivace (come sopra) - Poco meno. Allegretto - Piú mosso. Vivace - Vivace assai -
Karol Szymanowski
Edward Gardner / Tasmin Little / BBC Symphony Orchestra
4:19	
4	
Tempo comodo. Allegretto - L'istesso tempo -
Karol Szymanowski
Edward Gardner / Tasmin Little / BBC Symphony Orchestra
3:28	
5	
Vivace (Tempo I) Vivace - Lento assai - Allegro moderato - Allegro moderato - Allegro assai - Andante sostenuto ma sempre con passione - Maestoso, meno mosso - Lento assai
Karol Szymanowski
Edward Gardner / Tasmin Little / BBC Symphony Orchestra
5:46


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 110546


I have this queued as next up after the Szymanowski violin concerto #1.

Then it's getting close to football. :lol:


----------



## APL

Haydn's early string quartets op.9


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - orchestral works part three of three to round the day off.

_Partita_ (1957):



Overture: _Johannesburg Festival_ (1956):
Symphony no.2 (1959-60):



March for the TV film series _A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ (1959):
_Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ (1962-63):



_Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten_ (1969):


----------



## Janspe

*Unsuk Chin / 진은숙: Rocaná & Violin Concerto*
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, led by Kent Nagano
Viviane Hagner, violin









Chin-ing it up some more this evening. The Violin Concerto is one of her most admired pieces, and for a reason: it's simply gorgeous! The 20-minute orchestral work _Rocaná_ is gripping too, well worth a listen. I simply can't get enough of this composer's music!


----------



## Dimace

I don't know what happened to me, but suddenly I felt that I want to listen *The Last 2 Symphonies of Mozart*! (after 30 years...) I have chosen *The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields with Sir Neville Marriner* and I can say that I enjoy what I'm listening. (Philips, Complete Mozart Edition, 1990) What I can certainly say is that ALL the symphonies starting with KV 297 (Pariser) and beyond are SUPER! They have body and soul. For this reason are very well suited to romantic and late classic lovers like me. For the Mozart, though I don't know a lot, I can say that the English Orchestras and Maestros are the best.  Maybe is a coincidence (the recordings I owe are so) but I prefer the English sound rather the German/Austrian.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 9

Wyn Morris / Symphonica of London

Recorded 1978

A very interesting and individual interpretation, was impressed by this despite both the conductor and orchestra being less than well-known.


----------



## ribonucleic

Berg - Piano Sonata, Op. 1 (Mitsuko Uchida)












> ...a shattering account... Artistic Quality: 9. Sound Quality: 9 - ClassicsToday


----------



## APL

Saint-Saens Violin concerto no. 1,2,3 by Hoelscher, Dervaux, New Philharmonia Orch.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Phantasy for Violin with Piano Accompaniment, Op. 47 (Janneke van der Meer / Sepp Grotenuis)


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E, Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens. A really good album. The Gubaidulina piece is really fascinating, I probably enjoy this more than her other concerto for violin, which I heard live last weekend. In Tempus Praesens is dramatic and engaging, I draws me in to listen to every note. The violin either cuts right through or just soars above the rest of the orchestra. It's really good.









Gubaidulina The Canticle of the Sun, Music for Flute, Strings and Percussion 









Berio Quattro versioni originali della Ritirata Notturna di Madrid di L. Boccherini. Boccherini wrote four different versions of this piece, and Berio has somehow managed to score it so all are played at the same time in his collage technique. Calmo for mezzo soprano and 22 instruments. Sinfonia for eight voices and orchestra. Very enjoyable album









George Crumb Black Angels, Thomas Tallis Spem in Alum, Istvan Marta Doom A. Sigh, Ives They are there! Shostakovich String Quartet no 8. I'd love to see a live performance of Black Angels. Doom A Sigh is just too weird, fortunately it's not too long. The Shostakovich quartet is fine, but perhaps a bit too fast









Glass Symphony no 10, Adams Dharma at Big Sur.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Jan Dussek - Piano Works* (Vol. III)

Frederick Marvin - piano


----------



## ribonucleic

Webern - Symphony, Op. 21 (Berlin Philharmonic / Pierre Boulez)


----------



## Joe B

Disc #2:


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> And there is more! Oramo did an excellent Symphony 2 - also very emotional but more urgent and exciting than Sinopoli - as did Barenboim. And then there is Elgar's own recording ...


I will try and sample the two you mention - I have Elgar's own recording in the bargain box "The Elgar Edition".


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Malx

ribonucleic said:


> Webern - Symphony, Op. 21 (Berlin Philharmonic / Pierre Boulez)


Remarkable coincidence - I was listening to the same recording at much the same time.


----------



## Malx

Franz Schmidt, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
A Liturgical Drama XII. C.
Ensemble Organum
Marcel Pérès - director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Gardiner and the ORR.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: L'Enfance Du Christ* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








From the 9 disc box set.

Not a piece I knew well before buying this box set. Berlioz here is somewhat more relaxed than is typical for him. There are many charming sections.

This is a great performance (particularly Janet Baker's contribution) of a most enjoyable work - once it really gets going).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

BWV 151, the last cantata on cd 5 of Frankfurter Kantorei & Bach-Collegium Stuttgart/Helmuth Rilling's collection of Advent and Christmas cantatas. One cd to go and I'll start over


----------



## Malx

Toru Takemitsu, A String around Autumn - Nobuko Imai (Viola), Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.

This really is a fabulous piece.









I let the disc play on to the piece " Corona" and was mesmerised - a work for various keyboards it is spellbinding.
I'm off to play it again.


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: The chamber works & solo piano pieces* James Clark, Moray Welsh and Ronald Smith on APR








First disc from this 2 CD set which features:-
- Grand duo concertant for violin & piano
- Marche funebre
- Trio for piano, violin & cello

Here is a composer I knew nothing of a couple of years ago. His music is not quite like his contemporaries (Chopin / Liszt) and I would have been mystified trying to identify the composer on a blind listening of this disc.

Not sure that I could ever love his music, but it sure is interesting. Almost austere at times, but often ferociously virtuosic.


----------



## APL

Mendelssohn cello sonatas no. 1, 2 by Lester, Tomes


----------



## dismrwonderful

Berlioz : "L'Enfance du Christ"
L'Orchestre national de France dirigé par James Conlon interprète "L'Enfance du Christ" d'Hector Berlioz. Enregistré le 31 mai 2013 au Festival de Saint-Denis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas Story*

Mcreesh's recreation of a Christmas vesper service in Dresden.


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on Decca







To bring this week's listening to a close I'm listening to Giselle. Normally I prefer more musical meat but this is a relaxing listen at the end of the day.


----------



## APL

Mendelssohn piano trios op.49,66 by E. Ax, Perlman, Yo-Yo Ma,


----------



## Joe B

1st spin (yesterday's mail):


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in D Major, KV 593

Prazak Quartet with Hatto Beyerle on 2nd viola: Vaclav Remes and Vlastimil Holek, violins -- Josef Kluson, viola -- Michal Kanka, cello


----------



## Joe B

Cyril Scott's "Harpsichord Concerto":










edit: *Continuing with disc 4, Maurice Blower's "Symphony in C"*


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Concerto No. 5 In E Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra, Opus 73 (Emperor)
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt ,Conducting The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Wilhelm Backhaus
London Records ‎- CS 6156, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, FFRR, US, 1960.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

OK! The composer was born in Wahrenbrück (near Bad Liebenwerda, if this is a place you may be heard) at 1704 and died in Berlin (this one is well Known, I hope :lol: ) at 1759. His name was * Carl Heinrich Graun* and his main job was singer. But he has also composed a lot of music. The most well known from his compositions is the *Montezuma. *One ''Tragedia per Musica'' as the composer named it. I can say that it is an opera. An opera no one wanted to perform until 1992. At this year we had the world debut of it in the Deutsche Oper Berlin (the one in the Bismarckstraße)  The recording I present to you is from this evening. So, let us say, is somehow historical. But, be careful! This 3 act Opera, is literally, worse than its description as Tragedia Musicale... Is a DRAMA! Something unacceptable, boring and offending for the art of music. A real GARBAGE! Wow!

It is the truth. my friends. There is BAD classical music. Not everything is beautiful, only because it has the name classic, classical, etc... With this post (with very German manner) I'm starting to present to you the other face of our big love. The ugly one! The face without charm, talent, purpose or anything else relevant to music. I'm doing this, because I have seen in this great forum that you are very kind with all composers and their works. In Germany we don't be so polite or generous. Of course music is something very personal. What I don't like maybe is very nice for someone else and vice versa. But, logically speaking, is impossible all the classical music works to be good. In the future, I will also present works, which (personally) found unacceptable. This will make our suggestion more accurate and nearer to real musical word, which is not made only from Beethoven, Mozart or Mahler.









*this thing is not a bad collectible, in its first issue. (there are more by this time) For hard core collectors like me a must.


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Disc 5


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 and 935 

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach (piano and direction), Justus Frantz, + Gerhard Oppitz, Helmut Schmidt performing;Bach: Piano Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal conducting; Gustav Mahler: Symphony, No 6.

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

I tried to listen to* Einstein on the Beach by Glass*, but could not stand it for more than 10 minutes. Repetitive, monotonous and boring and after a while outright painful.


----------



## agoukass

Poulenc: Mass in G; Exsultate Deo; Salve Regina 

Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest


----------



## KenOC

Jacck said:


> I tried to listen to* Einstein on the Beach by Glass*, but could not stand it for more than 10 minutes. Repetitive, monotonous and boring and after a while outright painful.


Well, there are some minimalist works that are fun. Take the train!

Hoodoo Zephyr


----------



## Jacck

KenOC said:


> Well, there are some minimalist works that are fun. Take the train!


unavailable in my country. There are some minimalist works that I kind of like, even from Glass. His violin concerto or Aguas da Amazonia are quite good, but a 3 hour opera? I wonder if there is someone who can listen to 3 hours of the minimalist music in one go?


----------



## KenOC

Jacck said:


> unavailable in my country. There are some minimalist works that I kind of like, even from Glass. His violin concerto or Aguas da Amazonia are quite good, but a 3 hour opera? I wonder if there is someone who can listen to 3 hours of the minimalist music in one go?


You might try Shaker Loops... I'm with you, though, short pieces are better.


----------



## Rogerx

Roberto Szidon (piano) performing; Liszt: The 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Arturo Toscanini / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Live recording - Carnegie Hall, New York City, January 27, 1935

The only known recording of Toscanini conducting a work by Bruckner. I guess he wasn't a fan.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conucting; Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 1st spin:


How is this?

--------------


----------



## eljr

KenOC said:


> You might try Shaker Loops... I'm with you, though, short pieces are better.


This is still 27 minutes, his attention span gave out at 10 minutes.


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> unavailable in my country. There are some minimalist works that I kind of like, even from Glass. His violin concerto or Aguas da Amazonia are quite good, but a 3 hour opera? I wonder if there is someone who can listen to 3 hours of the minimalist music in one go?


I struggle with all opera, all EVERYTHING that runs more than an hour but minimal I find more engaging not less.


----------



## Blancrocher

César Franck, Piano Works (Paul Crossley)


----------



## Jacck

eljr said:


> I struggle with all opera, all EVERYTHING that runs more than an hour but minimal I find more engaging not less.


I find it easier to play these long operas as background music while working. I am writing a paper now and play an opera in the background. Even difficult music can be digested in such a manner. For example, I played Salome 3-4 times. The brain subconsiously absorbs the music, the melodies, and you start to enjoy it. And only after it works musically for me, I will read the libretto or watch a video (which requires more attention than the background music approach)
But Glass does not work even as background music for me. I find it disturbing and a real effort to listen to it, don't really know why.


----------



## bachstreet boys

Johannes Brahms Ludwig van Beethoven Christian Ferras, Vol. 2: Brahms & Beethoven (CHRISTIAN FERRAS, WIENER PHILHARMONIKER, CARL SCHURICHT, PIERRE BARBIZET)

Ferras is so good on Brahms' Violin Concerto in D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13


----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Romeo and Juliet Overture (Schneider/Marco Polo CD)
Liszt - Premiere Annee: Suisse (Berman/DG CD)
Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries (Ormandy/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole, Vaughan Williams, Tallis Fantasia*

Lovely playing. It's hard to believe it's mono.


----------



## sonance

earlier: 
Cello concertos by Lopes-Graca, Knipper, Vainberg (Weinberg), Tishchenko, Khachaturian and Toyama
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello; various orchestras and conductors (emi)










I bought this double CD mainly for the concerto by Lopes-Graca which (to my knowledge) isn't recorded anywhere else. Unfortunately I didn't like the recording: the cello had been to closely miked and the orchestra seemed to be almost non-existent. Rather disappointing. - All recordings were made in the Sixties - maybe I am not made for old mono recordings ...

now returning to an early favorite of mine:
Stefano Landi: Homo fugit velut umbra ...
Johannette Zomer, soprano; Stephan Van Dyck, tenor; Alain Buet, bass; Marco Beasley, tenor; L'Arpeggiata/Christina Pluhar (alpha)


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Herbert Adler conducting; O Holy Night

Works by Adam, Bizet, Rossini & Schubert

Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)

National Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> How is this?
> 
> --------------


Much better than I thought it would be. The lyrical side of Tchaikovsky's composing. Performance and sound very good. In short, a good purchase.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various vocal works part one of three this afternoon.

The earlier songs are late-romanticism/expressionism _in excelsis_. The two op.23 sets and the op.35 cantata (essentially a song cycle with three instrumental interludes despite its designation) are far more important as regards Hindemith's finding his own voice as a composer - they could be considered to be the vocal/chamber compliments to op.25 and op.36 from the pivotal _kammermusik_ series.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts: Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):



_(8) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock/Else Lasker-Schüler/Christian Morgenstern/Heinar Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):



_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär' (How it Would Be if it Were Different)_ - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon, two violins, viola and two cellos WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - four songs for mezzo-soprano and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1919):
_Des Todes Tod (The Death's Death)_ - three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922):
_Die junge Magd (The Yound Maid)_ - six songs for alto voice, flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1923):
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata' on romantic texts for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/Johann Wilhelm Ludwig Gleim/Johann Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/Wilhelm Meinhold/Siegfried August Mahlmann] (1924):



_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ for mixed choir op.33 [Texts: Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/Spervogel/Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar (von Hagenau)/anon.] (1923):


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Sinfonia Concertante

Vera Soukupová (mezzo-soprano), André Navarra (cello)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Purcell, Funeral Music for Queen Mary
*

David Hill and the Winchester Cathedral Choir. This isn't one of my favorite Purcell works because it's such a downer, but this is well sung, and the opening has a pretty impressive display of drumming.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, Markevitch, Berlin Philharmonic.










This is a 1954 mono recording. The performance is very compelling, and I think I finally have an understanding of where the work is going, particularly in the sprawling first movement. The sound is a bit challenging. I like good mono, but this is not quite up to the standards of the best mono of the era (Walter Legge is my gold standard). I'm looking forward the Markevitch's later recording with Lamoureaux.

As an antidote to dated sound I listened to Zinman/Baltimore on Telarc.










Excellent sound from Telarc's golden era (very natural, well balanced with satisfying bass). Performance is also very good. I am finally starting to enjoy this work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I listened to Sanderling's Brahms 2. That meant giving today to more of Sanderling's Brahms symphonies - 1, 3 and 4 - superb.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## APL

Mozart piano concerto no. 26,27 by Anda, Mozarteums Chamber O.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES FOR RECORDER
*Henry Purcell*
_A Collection of Ayres for Recorders_
*François Dieupart*
_Six Suites for Recorder_
La Simphonie du Marais
Hugo Reyne - director
_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Gardiner and the ORR.


.....this evening on returning from work-7th and 8th.


----------



## Dimace

Yesterday I wrote for the bad classical music. Today we return to normality with a great Russian composer. His name is *Maximilian Steinberg! *

Student of Glazunov and Korsakov, has composed a lot of great music for orchestra, stage and vocal music. My opinion is that his symphonies, in Neo/Russisch Romantic style are the best.

Many say that Maximilian didn't bring new elements to music. Novelties, new ideas etc... It is so! He was very serious composer to violate the great Russian School the way other they have done. He has composed great traditional music with rules and purpose. Music which targeted the feelings and not the patient of the audience. Here we have his second symphony. Not as good as the first, but still a great one (the 1st is humongous)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole, Vaughan Williams, Tallis Fantasia*
> 
> Lovely playing. It's hard to believe it's mono.
> 
> View attachment 110565


EMI always had the way to be a step ahead in sound engineering. I have recordings from 1966 and are better than other from 2000!



Enthusiast said:


> Yesterday I listened to Sanderling's Brahms 2. That meant giving today to more of Sanderling's Brahms symphonies - 1, 3 and 4 - superb.
> 
> View attachment 110568
> 
> 
> View attachment 110569
> 
> 
> View attachment 110570


I don't have these recordings, but I found the covers fascinating! Excellent choice!


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 4. Karajan/Berlin. This 1970 recording remains one of my favorites; rich, resonant and big-boned.


----------



## Colin M

Vivaldi Winter (la quarrtro staglioni) Marriner St. Martin

Perfect for a North Carolina snow event. I think In the past I get so focused on the opening spring movements I lose sight of the beautiful seasons that follow.


----------



## starthrower

Quartets 2 & 3


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Lieder
Diana Damrau (Soprano), Christian Thielemann & the Münchner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Vivaldi Winter (la quarrtro staglioni) Marriner St. Martin
> 
> *Perfect for a North Carolina snow event.* I think In the past I get so focused on the opening spring movements I lose sight of the beautiful seasons that follow.


This one, together with your family, is much better than any FFF symphony! Enjoy it, my good friend!


----------



## APL

Berwald Piano trios no. 1,2,3


----------



## Eramire156

*From Leonard Rose - The Complete Concerto and Sonata Recordings*

*Ernest Bloch
Schelomo

Camille Saint-Saens
Concerto No.1 for Cello

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Variations on a Rococo Theme*









*Dimitri Mitropoulos
George Szell(Tchaikovsky)
New York Philharmonic*


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's 23rd PC, Barenboim at the wheel, some stick waver conducting the orchestra. Writing fast, few details - coming to the gorgeous slow set, f#minor, the only time he composed in this key (I think), but what a delicious, mournful, beauty it is. Said it before and I'll say it again (quickly though, because the second movement, the great adagio, is about to start) but if you want to get into Mozart - get into the slow sets!

Dang, I missed the opening notes....


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 - Symphonies 2 & 4 (1st spin):


----------



## Red Terror

*Perhaps Russia's greatest living composer, in my estimation.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Actus Tragicus*

John Eliot Gardiner in his first traversal of this cantata with Ruth Holton, Michael Chance, et al.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: 'Requiem for strings', 'November Steps', 'Far Calls, Coming far!'. (Brilliant)


Now that I have surrounded myself with his works, I can sit back and listen to Toru Takemitsu. As Stravinsky said, Takemitsu's 'Requiem for Strings' is a masterpiece. Grief distilled. Odilon Redon's states of mind are evoked in Takemitsu's 'Visions'. Thoroughly Japanese, Takemitsu inhabited a universal world (in a state of grace).

Justo Takayama Ukon, samurai and martyr, was beatified earlier this year.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Gémeaux for oboe, trombone, two orchestras and two conductors; Dream/Windows for Orch.. Honma, Lindberg, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Wakasugi, Numajiri (Brilliant)


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Disc 2 - Symphonies 2 & 4 (1st spin):


My issue from 1990, dear Joe. Very good sound and performance. (although I'm not very familiar with Arnold.)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Tchaikovsky's "Suite No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> My issue from 1990, dear Joe. Very good sound and performance. (although I'm not very familiar with Arnold.)
> 
> View attachment 110576


Arnold Bax is new for me. I've been getting into exploring more and more 20th Century British composers. Bax was next on my mental list, so I figured the box set of symphonies would be a good place to start. I'm glad I did.


----------



## senza sordino

Dohnanyi Piano Quintets 1&2, a new purchase and very enjoyable 









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti 1&2









Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Háry János Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong (The Peacock)









Bartok String Quartet no 4, Ligeti String Quartet no 1, Kurtag 12 Microludes for string quartet









Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto. A fantastic album.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Arnold Bax is new for me. I've been getting into exploring more and more 20th Century British composers. Bax was next on my mental list, so I figured the box set of symphonies would be a good place to start. I'm glad I did.


Yup! I can't say that I'm crazy with his music (I only listen, some years ago the 1st symphony of him) but in comparison with Britten is the English Beethoven and more... What I can write is that his music is honest enough, like V. Williams, but not very touching like Hansons or Wallaces. He is trying to be involved both traditionally and modern (as the years passing by) but after all we have something without clear character. Like a route in a good sea but without compass. This time effect (especially after 1920) tantalizes many composers, who they don't know where they belong. The tendency to proclaim novelties in vain, just to look modern, is something I don't understand. You must earn with your music the right to be modern. Like R. Strauss has done. Or Alban Berg with some of his compositions. Or, if you have read one of my lastest suggestions, Moyzes. (with his 7th symphony, because the 8th are not so good) This state of decay, of the composers of the 20th century (they are starting well, and gradually they are losing their target, Shostakovich included) is a mystery has driven the global music to the big nothing we have today, with all these bulls... they feed us the modern NO- composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Géza Anda (piano) performing; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 23.
Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum.


----------



## Rogerx

Robin O'Neill conducting; Spohr - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Concerto for three pianos in F major, K. 242*; Concerto for two pianos in E flat major, K. 365 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Fou Ts'ong*, pianos 
English Chamber Chamber Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim, piano and conductor


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 and 6 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano and conductor 
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Jacck

*Gershwin - Porgy and Bess*
I listened to about 2 hours yesterday, and finishing the last hour today. Great opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rachmaninov Pianoconcertos 2 & 4 and Suite From Partita In E For Violin (after J S Bach)

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to this piece by Elizabeth Maconchy. A composer who was unknown to me until someone on a previous "current listening" thread (whose username escapes me) recommended her string quartets. While researching Maconchy's works online i came across this piece which i like very much.


----------



## Jacck

*Charles Villiers Stanford - Requiem*


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Higham (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various vocal works part two of three this morning/early afternoon.

_Das Marienleben (The Life of Mary)_ - cycle of fifteen songs for soprano and piano op.27 [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1922-23 - rev. by 1948):



_Vier Lieder nach Texten des Angelus Silesius_ (1935):

plus 25 songs from between 1933 and 1955



_Das Unaufhörliche (The One Perpetual)_ - oratorio for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys choir and orchestra [Libretto: Gottfried Benn] (1931):



_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied (Variations on an Old Dance Song)_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: anon.] (1939):

plus 19 other pieces for unaccompanied choir from between 1929 and 1962


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Prinz conducting; Schubert: Mass No. 2, Magnificat in C Major & Deutsche Messe

Edith Lienbacher (soprano), Adrian Erod (baritone), Barbara Holzl (alto), Alexander Kaimbacher (tenor), Martin Nowak (organ), Anton Scharinger (bass)

Vienna Chamber Choir, Vienna Orpheus Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter, Piano Music (Ursula Oppens)


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Poulenc: Gloria, Organ Concerto & Concert champêtre

Kathleen Battle, Simon Preston (organ), Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Angerer conducting; Christmas Songs .
With Carlo Bergonzi ( tenor)

Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Gumpoldskirch Boys Choir.
Short but sweet.


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Die Prufung" (Frohlich/cpo)
Beethoven - Mass in C (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos etc.

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Symphony no. 2 in B flat M (“Lobgesang”). Abbado London

Just a beautiful marriage of voices and instruments...


----------



## Guest

Wellecz, Symphony No 3, Rail










Continuing my slow progress through this set, I have arrived at the third symphony. A really fine work. The notes describe the composition as based on free tonality, which seems like a very vague description. It perhaps reminds me of Debussy, in that dissonance is used as a coloration, rather than resolved using rules of functional harmony. But a version of Debussy that likes Bruckner. Wonderful spikey melodies, poignant harmonies, imaginative use of the resources of the orchestra. Just a pleasure.


----------



## APL

Borodin Piano trio D major by Moscow trio


----------



## Itullian

I don't know exactly why I enjoy Brendel's playing so much.
I think it's that it seems to me, that he truly loves what he is playing.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: 25 Irish folksongs WoO 152 and 20 Irish folksongs WoO 153*
From the 2014/2015 Brilliant release titled Folksong Arrangements

I shied away from the folksong arrangements the first time I did a deep dive into Beethoven's music. Coming back to them now, I have a greater appreciation for vocal classical music, and I can enjoy these. All of the players and singers do a fine job, but I want to give special mention to the voice of Georg Poplutz. He gives these simple tunes a majesty and grandeur that I find very appealing.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - Bagatelles, Op. 126* (Kempff)


----------



## APL

Dvorak String quartet no.11 by Panocha Quartet

Paganini Violin concerto no.3 S. Accardo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various vocal works part three of three tonight. I always find the mass rather poignant - it was the last work completed by Hindemith before his death and, perhaps surprisingly given the enormity and variety of his output, his only liturgical composition of substance.

19 songs from between 1919 and 1942.



_When lilacs last in the door-yard bloom'd_ - requiem for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1946):



_(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied mixed five-part choir [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dimace

Today, I have for you the best Szenische Oratorium of *Arthur Honegger: Den König David! *

Recorded in 1986 in Germany from the small firm Christophorus  was the first attempt worldwide to approach the "operatic" (Szenische Oratorium we call this thing in Germany) work of Arthur. What I can say is that this recording has quite good sound. The 1987 issue (from other label) lacks sound quality. Naxos, which some years after has also recorded the work, is doing quite well in every aspect of the work, but I can only suggest it to my US friends and not the Europeans, because in Europe it lacks collectability. The latest issue 2014 (again from Germany - Rondeau Productions) is SUPER with sound but mediocre in performance. So, if you want to buy den König David, choose wisely my suggestion with THIS cover and not an other one, which came later (more colorful) and enjoy good sound and an excellent (in comparison with the other recordings I have) performance.









*in this recording you will find also *The Symphonic Psalm.* If you like Ben Haims oder Blochs works (Lenny made recordings with these works, which are SUPER) you will love it. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 3 "Lovfald" - Danish National Radio SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Enthusiast

It was a daily half-price download on eclassical yesterday. The Pictures is not the usual Ravel orchestration but an orchestration by one Leo Funtek. It lacks Ravel's sophistication and bright colouring but does sound more Russian and it works well. An excellent disc.


----------



## Sid James

*Bach* Brandenburg Concertos 4-6
- Orchestra of the Antipodes/Erin Helyard & Anna McDonald
(ABC Classics)

*Three Tenors Christmas Concert - Vienna, 1999*
- Carreras, Domingo, Pavarotti/Vienna SO & Children's Chorus/Steven Mercurio
(Sony)

*Mozart *Clarinet Quintet
*Ian Munro *Songs from the Bush - Clarinet Quintet
*George Palmer *It Takes Two - Concerto for Two Clarinets*
- David Rowden & *Dmitri Ashkenazy, clarinets with the Omega Ensemble
(ABC Classics)

"The opening movement of this work is about the affection of good friends. It begins with a short Adagio for the two clarinets, a conversation in which each is relaxed and at ease with the other...The second movement, Lento arioso, is about two people in love who are separated by distance and circumstance. The mood is quiet - not grief-stricken, but wistful and longing...The third movement is marked vivace and is about the energy and fun of both kinds of relationships. A Latin-American dance rhythm pervades the first section as the clarinets go through their moves, like dancers strutting their stuff." - *George Palmer.*


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le Mystère de la Nativité. Locher, Hottenlocher...Luzerner Sinfonieorch./Koch ((MGB)


----------



## Itullian

Papillons, Davidsbundlertanze, Carnival from this excellent set.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Papillons, Davidsbundlertanze, Carnival from this excellent set.


Wilhelm is not a pianist. Is a treasure for the mankind! Seldom one pianist is so stark (not only technically, but mainly expressively and esthetically, with so many composers) Schumann is VERY difficult composer! His music has many faces. To perform well such composers you need much more than hammering the black and white keys. (I have written for the continuous violation of Schumanns works nowadays. I can NOT explain this phenomenon both as a musician and listener. The only logical explanation is the difficulty of his work, otherwise we are speaking for disrespect and I don't want to believe something like this.) In any case I find logical the listeners to insist buying OLD RECORDINGS for this composer (like Richters) and from the new interpreters ONLY the Adsnens (the Norwegian SUPER pianist). Well done, my friend.


----------



## jim prideaux

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Assumpta Est Maria*

I bought this at Christmas time a few years ago, and so now it doesn't seem like Christmas until I've heard it.


----------



## Eramire156

CD 2 from

*Dietrich Buxtehude
L'œuvre d'orgue*









*René Saorgin*


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Palestrina, Missa Assumpta Est Maria*
> 
> I bought this at Christmas time a few years ago, and so now it doesn't seem like Christmas until I've heard it.


I have many works of Palestrina. Like you, I listen them once every 20 years. This is sadly, because the Giovanni was a GOOD composer with, let us say this with a lot of liberty, an ecumenical style of music for his era. How much music I missed all these years with my persistency for the classical, post classical and romantic era...


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Et la Vie l'emporta*; In Terra Pax. Okada, Hutttenlocher...Choeur et orch. de la Fondation Gulbenkian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)**

*'And life won the day'

**CD no longer available

If you like Martin, I suggest adding a few more CDs to your collection.


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Martin: Et la Vie l'emporta*; In Terra Pax. Okada, Hutttenlocher...Choeur et orch. de la Fondation Gulbenkian/ Corboz (Cascavelle)**
> 
> *'And life won the day'
> 
> **CD no longer available
> 
> If you like Martin, I suggest adding a few more CDs to your collection.


Do you have the braun or the blue one? Thanks for the answer.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Earlier this evening (dinner concert):


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to Schwarz's Howard Hanson:


----------



## Itullian

English suites


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Partitas (Angela Hewitt, piano)


----------



## Flavius

The blue, Herr Dimace, with quite a greenish tinge. Are you an admirer of Martin's? He, along with Takemitsu and Koechlin, is one of my three prime discoveries this past year.


----------



## haydnguy

Any night is a good Mahler night. Especially when you have good recordings such as these.


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> The blue, Herr Dimace, with quite a greenish tinge.* Are you an admirer of Martin's?* He, along with Takemitsu and Koechlin, is one of my three prime discoveries this past year.


Nein, mein Herr! :lol: I have the CDs in my collection, but I have never listened to them. As you said, they are quite rare and sometimes difficult to be found. To tell you the truth, I was planning to listen something in You Tube, after I read your presentation, but I will do it tomorrow, because I have absolute no idea about the music and the composer! Thanks again for your answer, dear friend.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_"A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English Midlands.
Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and BenedicamusDomino specially composed for this programme."_
*Worcester Manuscript - Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nr. 100 and 101

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## ribonucleic

Handel - Keyboard Suites (Murray Perahia, piano)












> There is no denying the existence of the closest possible connection between this music and the instrument for which Handel and Scarlatti wrote it. If you can't bear to hear it on anything else this record won't be for you. But Perahia is an artist, not just a pianist, and if you don't rule out of court the prospect of these composers transcribed for the piano, he has an experience to offer that is vivid and musically considered at the highest level - and (it seems to me) not at all second-best. The virtuosity is special indeed, and there is not a note that hasn't been savoured, thought about and placed with affection. - Gramophone


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: String Quintet in D Major, KV 593

Arthur Grumiaux and Arpad Gerecz, violins -- Georges Janzer qand Max Lesueur, violas -- Eva Czako, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartett performing; Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 and 20; Rondo in D major

Evgeny Kissin, piano 
Moscow Virtuosi / Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## emegele12

Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony (for the first time!)


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Adam: Giselle & Strauss: Graduation Ball and Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Cleobury conducting; Bach - Magnificat etc.

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - keyboard works part one of two this morning/early afternoon.

_(8) Waltzes_ [_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_] for piano duet op.6 (1916):
_Rag Time_ [_wohltemperiert_] for orchestra - arr. for piano duet WoO (1921):
Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ for orchestra - arr. for piano duet (1934):



_(4) Tanzstücke_ op.19 (1920): 
_Danz der Holzpuppen_ from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_, arr. for piano (1922): 
_Suite: 1922_ op.26 (1922):
_Klaviermusik_ part one - _Übung in drei Stücken_ op.37 (1924-26):










_Kleine Klaviermusik_ [_Leichte Funftonstucke_] op.45/4, from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und Musikfreunde_ op.45 (1928-29):


----------



## LezLee

Just heard on BBC Radio 3. A really charming piece.


----------



## eljr

CD 2 
Symphony No. 11 in G minor "The Year 1905" Op. 103


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schoenberg: Kol Nidre & Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti

Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Enthusiast

Berg's wonderful and deeply tragic Violin Concerto in two very different but both very magical readings.

















This is one of my top 4 violin concertos - and perhaps the greatest of the lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Morten Schuldt-Jensen conducting; Mozart: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Brahms
Piano Trio no. 1 (original version); Piano Quartet no. 3
Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)










now:
Joachim Raff
Violin Concerto no. 1 (original version); Suite for Solo Violin and Orchestra; La Fée d'Amour
Tobias Ringborg, violin; Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera/Andrea Quinn (sterling)


----------



## Dimace

My mania with Liszt is already well known to you, dear friends, although I avoid to suggest works of THE MEISTER to you, because my belief is that every Liszt recording, independent of its quality, is better than top recordings of many other composers...

This one is one of my favor recordings of* A Faust Symphony*. Riccardo Mutti and The Philadelphia Orchestra are giving to us a very special issue of this master work, together with Herr Winbergh (tenor) and The Westminster Male Chorus. (1983) The recording came to CD format at 1991 with the whole EMI quality (DDD) A clear and undisputed 5 out 5 for this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Ruben Gazarian conducting; Horn Concertos: Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3/Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4/ Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53) etc.

Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn.


----------



## Enthusiast

And a third and also very wonderful Berg Violin Concerto - again entirely different to the other two: this one is quite intense.


----------



## starthrower

Just cracked open this set. Listening to No.7


----------



## Itullian

Both versions


----------



## bharbeke

ldiat said:


>


Do you know which one this is? The video notes do not say, and there are 47 divertimenti in Hob. II.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - keyboard works part two of two this evening.

Piano sonatas nos. 1-3 (1936):



Sonata for piano duet (1938):
Sonata for two pianos (1942):



Organ sonatas nos. 1-3 (1937, 1937 and 1938):



_Ludus tonalis_ [_Tonal Games_] - 'studies in counterpoint, tonal organisation and piano playing' (1942):


----------



## Enthusiast

Moving on to another of the very very great violin concertos - I reckon there are only four of them - Bartok's 2nd. It seems to be really difficult to bring off and so many excellent performers have failed in it, I think. The moods keep shifting and the whole thing threatens to fall apart. No such worries with Isabelle Faust - her recording is a real triumph.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 and 16 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano and conductor
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## rbacce

Enthusiast said:


> And a third and also very wonderful Berg Violin Concerto - again entirely different to the other two: this one is quite intense.
> 
> View attachment 110607


I'm listening to this version of Berg's concerto too! Right now.


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Symphony No. 1. Andrew Davis/Philharmonia. A really fine live recording. The Enigma is equally excellent.


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 4 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> And a third and also very wonderful Berg Violin Concerto - again entirely different to the other two: this one is quite intense.
> 
> View attachment 110607





D Smith said:


> Elgar: Symphony No. 1. Andrew Davis/Philharmonia. A really fine live recording. The Enigma is equally excellent.





Malx said:


> Nielsen, Symphony No 4 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> View attachment 110609


What I remember from this wonderful selection are Elgar's Enigma and Beethoven's violin concerto. I'm sure that the Duett Nielsen - Järvi is hammer, but now I can not configure both music and recording. :lol: Well done lads!


----------



## APL

Beethoven Symphonies no. 5, 7 by C.Kleiber


----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE
MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
_David Munrow_ - director
_
EMI_


----------



## Malx

Helena Tulve - Reyah hadas 'ala - Charles Barbier & Taniel Kirikal (countertenors), Vox Clemantis, Ensemble Hortus Musicus, conducted by Jaan-Eik Tulve.

A piece described as being for voices and early music consort - based on a song melody of Yemenite Jews setting words of the 17th century Yemenite Jewish poet,rabbi and mystic Shalom Shabazi.









Followed by Silences/Larmes for Soprano, Oboe and Percussions again by Helena Tulve from the same disc.


----------



## philoctetes

Rich tone that doesn't sound either too lightweight or too muscular... fleet and confident... her Rach smiles and her Ligeti recallsthe spirit of Beethoven's last piano sonata...


----------



## Malx

Ester Magi, Symphony - Estonian National SO, Mihkel Kutsun.

A short 13min composition well worth hearing, written in 1968 but has the feel of something from earlier in the twentieth century.


----------



## Dimace

philoctetes said:


> Rich tone that doesn't sound either too lightweight or too muscular... fleet and confident... her Rach smiles and her Ligeti recallsthe spirit of Beethoven's last piano sonata...


I can not configure it right now, but this one must be from September 2018. (I saw some teasers in DG Chanel...) A very nice (technically speaking) recording. A friend of mine was there, have spoken for an all around decent performance but he criticized her Scriabin saying something for an unappropriated approach. I have forgotten our conversation till the moment I saw your presentation, dear friend. I know that her Rach is good. (generally speaking) Have you noticed something peculiar with her Scriabin?


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms @ Prades*

*Johannes Brahms
Sextet no. 1

Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Katims 
Milton Thomas
Pablo Casals
Madeline Foley*









*Piano Trio no. 1

Dame Myra Hess
Isaac Stern
Pablo Casals*


----------



## Taggart

A delightful confection of early 16th Century music from the court (and sometimes possibly the pen) of Henry VIII. One of the LPs that brought us into Classical Music.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Toward the Sea, River Tree, Rain Spell, Bryce. Aitken, Toronto New Music Ensemble (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale" and Frank's and Poulenc's violin sonatas:


----------



## Itullian

I had been thinking about this set for awhile.
So after listening to the many samples on Presto,
and reading that these guys were the next Quartetto Italiano,
I decided to pull the trigger.
The price at Amazon $110 put me off.
But when I saw it 3rd party for $61 and liking what I heard, I bought it.
It's a hybrid sacd which means it also plays on a regular cd player.

Well, let me tell you, I am ecstatic!
Absolutely wonderful playing. Warm, but passionate with many insights.
The sound is superb. Just the right perspective and acoustic.
You can clearly hear all the individual superb instruments.
You can actually hear the texture of each one!
An absolutely superb set and first choice for a modern digital cycle.

The quartets are arranged in concert form, each disc with a couple of different opus numbers, which I'm liking as my other cycles are grouped by opus numbers.

It comes in a shiny clamshell box with the discs in cardboard sleeves.
It comes with a beautiful booklet with info on the quartet and the works.
Very classy!
Been listening all day since I received it.
Very highly recommended.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> I had been thinking about this set for awhile.
> So after listening to the many samples on Presto,
> and reading that these guys were the next Quartetto Italiano,
> I decided to pull the trigger.
> The price at Amazon $110 put me off.
> But when I saw it 3rd party for $61 and liking what I heard, I bought it.
> It's a hybrid sacd which means it also plays on a regular cd player.
> 
> Well, let me tell you, I am ecstatic!
> Absolutely wonderful playing. Warm, but passionate with many insights.
> The sound is superb. Just the right perspective and acoustic.
> You can clearly hear all the individual superb instruments.
> You can actually hear the texture of each one!
> An absolutely superb set and first choice for a modern digital cycle.
> 
> The quartets are arranged in concert form, each disc with a couple of different opus numbers, which I'm liking as my other cycles are grouped by opus numbers.
> 
> It comes in a shiny clamshell box with the discs in cardboard sleeves.
> It comes with a beautiful booklet with info on the quartet and the works.
> Very classy!
> Been listening all day since I received it.
> Very highly recommended.


*EXCELLENT PRESENTATION*! Thanks!


----------



## starthrower

Another new set. Attractive box, but what is it with Decca and their cheap paper sleeves? And all 21 of them are sealed shut like envelopes ready for the post!


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon.... Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
_Music of Medieval France_
*Sonus* - ensemble
_
Dorian Discovery_


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>





Flavius said:


> Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon.... Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


Very strange and profound music from this unknown to me composer. It is sounds more like score for mystery or horror films. (I owe nothing from this composer. I listened him in You Tube) This kind of music is not something I'm completely unfamiliar thanks to Segerstam and Yannis and maybe the Japan is better than these two guys, because he doesn't press the listener so much. In modern music, the moments of acoustical relief are of paramount importance and the Japan has many of them, not to drive his audience to deep sorow. (this is what I receive from this music, to be honest)

Berlin is a beautiful city. I take a taxi from my home and I want to drive to Alexander Platz where I have an appointment with a beautiful lady (my target). I can go there directly (classical music) or to start making circles to see the surroundings, knowing that I will probably miss my appointment. (modern music) It isn't completely without purpose. Sounds like an adventure, a provocation for something new etc... Unfortunately, for me, this is a no go. I want a clear line and I'm not ready to pay 50 Euros more to the taxi driver (the effort I must make to learn, understand and sustain the modern music) and to lose the lady. :lol:  In every case, thanks a lot guys, for this new and very interesting music experience!


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>





Flavius said:


> Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon.... Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)





pmsummer said:


> CHANTERAI
> _Music of Medieval France_
> *Sonus* - ensemble
> _
> Dorian Discovery_


You are a true artist my friend! Your music is unfamiliar to me, but your photos making my days and nights every time I see them!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Symphony in D Minor, Op.34

Concerto Koln


----------



## Joe B

Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1 (du Pré/Barenboim)

I'm mistrustful of artists canonized after an untimely death but I really do enjoy these performances more than the competition I've heard from Fournier/Kempff or Perényi/Schiff.


----------



## ribonucleic

Chopin - Ballades (Krystian Zimerman)












> ... aristocratic, full of subtleties of touch and timbre and a constant awareness of Chopin's architecture... superlative piano playing - The Guardian


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Debussy.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto & Academic Festival Overture

Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## senza sordino

Michael Tippett A Child of Oir Time, a new purchase. Quite enjoyable, I'll need to listen a few times to be more familiar with it. 









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra and Triple Concerto (violin, viola and cello). Terrific music, terrific recording. The slow movement to the Triple Concerto is especially gorgeous 









Tippett String Quartets 1-5. I really enjoy these quartets, though they're a bit challenging 









RVW Symphonies 8&9









Britten Three Solo Cello Suites


----------



## haydnguy

One of my favorite composers.

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975)
Kirill Kondrashin, conductor
Recorded in 1972

Symphonies 1, 2, 3


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano 
London Philharmonic / Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Christoph Biller conducting; Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Barbara Schlick (soprano), Yvonne Naef (Contralto), Christoph Prégardien (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## sonance

first listening:
Margaret Brouwer: Percussion concerto "Aurolucent Circles" and other works
Evelyn Glennie, percussion; Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Gerard Schwarz (naxos)


----------



## Jacck

*Hindemith - Die Harmonie der Welt (opera*)
I listened to first half yesterday and listening to the rest today. I like this opera for several reasons, not only musically, but also because of its philosophical theme and setting (partly in Prague during the time of Rudolf II). The main theme is the life of Johannes Kepler. The name of the opera comes from Harmonices mundi (a work by Kepler).


----------



## eljr

"There's a lot of the English choral tradition in these work. They also passing stylistic resemblance to works of John Rutter (who comes from a similar background). But make no mistake. Chilcott is a composer with his own voice and is often more progressive than Rutter."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part one.

The music here in part one covers the period of Hindemith's transition to maturity when he was beginning to establish himself on his home turf of Frankfurt (notwithstanding the years of 1917-18 when, as a soldier, he was away from Germany).

The first two string quartets ops.2 and 10 and the three pieces for cello and piano op.8 belong in the late-romantic category and are certainly assured enough, but in terms of Hindemith's career trajectory the real story begins to unfold with the six sonatas which make up his op.11.

These pieces stand at the crossroads of a more economical approach, still late-romantic by inclination but shrugging off the expansive Brahms/Strauss/Reger features of Hindemith's formative work (the main exception being the nine-minute Reger-esque passacaglia which concludes the sonata for solo viola op.11/5) - in places they anticipate the new compositional process which lay just around the corner, where the emphasis would often be on leaner textures, tighter structure and crisper clarity.

Also lying on the cusp with op.11 nos.1-6 is the third string quartet op.16 from 1920, which retains the sizeable proportions of the ops.2 and 10 quartets but stylistically is a step forward from its two predecessors.

Hindemith's stricter personal aesthetic became his calling card and produced its first bumper crop between 1921 and 1925, a time in which he composed a significant amount of music for smaller forces (this period will be featured in part two).

_(3) Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):



String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):
String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):



Sonata no.1 in E-flat for violin and piano op.11/1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 in D for violin and piano op.11/2 (1918): 
Sonata no.1 cello and piano op.11/3 (1919 - rev. by 1921): ***
Sonata no.1 in F for viola and piano op.11/4 (1919):










Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11/5 (1919): ***










Sonata no.1 in D-minor for solo violin op.11/6 (1917-18):










(*** no key specified)


----------



## Rogerx

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano) performing; Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> I find it easier to play these long operas as background music while working. I am writing a paper now and play an opera in the background. Even difficult music can be digested in such a manner. For example, I played Salome 3-4 times. The brain subconsiously absorbs the music, the melodies, and you start to enjoy it. And only after it works musically for me, I will read the libretto or watch a video (which requires more attention than the background music approach)
> But Glass does not work even as background music for me. I find it disturbing and a real effort to listen to it, don't really know why.


A shame about not enjoying Glass, I get great pleasure from his works.

I do agree with your post though.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rachmaninov Pianoconcertos 2 & 4 and Suite From Partita In E For Violin (after J S Bach)
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra.


this is in my cart, should I leave it there or take it out?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> this is in my cart, should I leave it there or take it out?


No need asking, buy it like ..._now_. You won't be disappointed, that's a promise.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> No need asking, buy it like ..._now_. You won't be disappointed, that's a promise.


OK, but this is gonna cost me as I have about 20 other discs in the cart!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> OK, but this is gonna cost me as I have about 20 other discs in the cart!


Christmas is around the corner, so who knows a small hint at home perhaps?


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> this is in my cart, should I leave it there or take it out?


Buy it. Buy always Rach. It is good not only for you as a listener, but for the humanity. This is not a joke. I will explain it later.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Chopin - Ballades (Krystian Zimerman)


The Guardians have discovered Jerusalem. Aristocratic... Awareness... Subtleties... Say better, dear journalist, that *Ch*istian (sic) IS the *Ch*opin. (guys we have presented here are playing 30% of his piano and we have written that are great, super, etc... For Krystian I can NOT use the same words, because is 3 times the pianist than many others...)


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin) performing; Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24


----------



## Rogerx

Hagen Quartett and Paul Gulda (piano) performing; Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44/String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Malipiero: Fantasie di ogni giorno, Passacaglie & Concerti

Orchestra sinfonica di Roma.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Bach.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: 23 Continental Songs, WoO 158a*
2014/2015 Brilliant Classics release Folksong Arrangements, first time hearing these pieces

This is another group of performances that I find extremely pleasing to the ear. When you want a break from his more famous symphonies, sonatas, and concertos, give these song arrangements a try.


----------



## philoctetes

Dimace said:


> I can not configure it right now, but this one must be from September 2018. (I saw some teasers in DG Chanel...) A very nice (technically speaking) recording. A friend of mine was there, have spoken for an all around decent performance but he criticized her Scriabin saying something for an unappropriated approach. I have forgotten our conversation till the moment I saw your presentation, dear friend. I know that her Rach is good. (generally speaking) Have you noticed something peculiar with her Scriabin?


The whole disc is Russian except for the LIgeti. She doesn't imitate anybody that I've heard, certainly not Richter. I would say she is bold, tempered, never too brilliant and flirts with darkness rather than plunging in. This might not be what we expect of a "great" pianist with this music, but I think it works because it's not near as dull as that sounds.

The Scriabin is a good example. I got this disc because I'm not familiar with Scriabin and wanted more in my collection. But It sounds less brilliant, less intense, than I had expected, which comes from hearing too much Richter perhaps. It's fluttery like Debussy, very impressionistic, maybe to highlight the French influence on Russian culture. But I saw her play the Hammerklavier a couple years ago and I think she shows great "international" instinct, an ability to interpret musc through a distant cultural lens and produce something fresh and memorable.


----------



## philoctetes

Been starting my mornings with this lately


----------



## Enthusiast

Another great Bartok 2nd violin concerto ... along with some the Ligeti concerto (you can hear the relationship with the Bartok) and Eotvos. Like Faust, who I heard in the Bartok yesterday, Kopatchinskaja keeps the work together and coherent despite the constantly shifting moods but as she is much wilder and more "Hungarian" this may be even more impressive. A great disk.


----------



## Sonata

*John Luther Adams: Become Ocean.*
I pulled this out of my unlistened to pile. It was ok. It did not quite live up to it's compelling album art. I'll give it another go in six months or so

*Wagner: Ring Without Words*
Lorin Maazel and the Berlin Philharmonic
Awesome for when I want orchestral Wagner and don't want to invest several hours. Of note, Wagner and Mahler seem to be good for a snowy winter day


----------



## philoctetes

eljr said:


> this is in my cart, should I leave it there or take it out?


I'll add my yes vote to the others. But do you have the Trifonov with the Paganini and other variations?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, St. Matthew Passion

Riccardo Chailly and the Gewandhause Orchestra. This is not HIP but is influenced by it.


----------



## Jacck

*Franz Schmidt - Notre Dame Opera*


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7. Barshai/WDR Sinfonie Orchester. Excellent performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great album. I'm not always 100% thrilled with Dunedin's CDs but this is a real winner!


----------



## Dimace

Dimace said:


> Buy it. Buy always Rach. *It is good not only for you as a listener, but for the humanity.* This is not a joke. I will explain it later.


What I mean with the bold letters>> Rachmaninov is the ONLY composer in human history who is unanimous accepted from ALL listeners worldwide. You will find no one to say (if he is classical music fan) that he dislikes Rachmaninov. This happens because of his highly melodic and sentimental music, which remains on TOP level through out his carrier. Rachmaninov he has no dark spots, like every other composer. He has no flops or signs of deterioration. Except his 4th concert (and this is personal opinion, no one told me that he doesn't like it) which is somehow flat (mainly because is written after an exceptional 3rd) *no one can find ONE work, which is not SUPER, UNIQUE and incredible sentimental for the audience. 
*
For this reason the Russian is my avatar picture. I like more Liszt than him, but I admit that the Meister has composed also some flops (some of his Organ Works, one or two from his Lieder etc...) thing the Russian didn't make.

Buying Rachmaninov means appreciation for the ultimate music quality and a definite declaration that we know who is the most ecumenical composer (Rach is the same Russian, American AND citizen of the world. He belongs to mankind) in the human history. Nowadays, only a 3% of the music audience listens classic music. We are very few and, in some years, will be fewer. By knowing EXCACTLY what we are listening, we show the labels that they can count on us, when they produce QUALITY music and not SΗ… for barbarians and brainless.


----------



## Malx

Nielsen Symphony No 5 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## philoctetes

Dimace said:


> What I mean with the bold letters>> Rachmaninov is the ONLY composer in human history who is unanimous accepted from ALL listeners worldwide. You will find no one to say (if he is classical music fan) that he dislikes Rachmaninov. This happens because of his highly melodic and sentimental music, which remains on TOP level through out his carrier. Rachmaninov he has no dark spots, like every other composer. He has no flops or signs of deterioration. Except his 4th concert (and this is personal opinion, no one told me that he doesn't like it) which is somehow flat (mainly because is written after an exceptional 3rd) *no one can find ONE work, which is not SUPER, UNIQUE and incredible sentimental for the audience.
> *
> For this reason the Russian is my avatar picture. I like more Liszt than him, but I admit that the Meister has composed also some flops (some of his Organ Works, one or two from his Lieder etc...) thing the Russian didn't make.
> 
> Buying Rachmaninov means appreciation for the ultimate music quality and a definite declaration that we know who is the most ecumenical composer (Rach is the same Russian, American AND citizen of the world. He belongs to mankind) in the human history. Nowadays, only a 3% of the music audience listens classic music. We are very few and, in some years, will be fewer. By knowing EXCACTLY what we are listening, we show the labels that they can count on us, when they produce QUALITY music and not SΗ… for barbarians and brainless.


I've heard the Paganini variations done so many ways I actually think of it as "world" music.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> What I mean with the bold letters>> Rachmaninov is the ONLY composer in human history who is unanimous accepted from ALL listeners worldwide. You will find no one to say (if he is classical music fan) that he dislikes Rachmaninov. This happens because of his highly melodic and sentimental music, which remains on TOP level through out his carrier. Rachmaninov he has no dark spots, like every other composer. He has no flops or signs of deterioration. Except his 4th concert (and this is personal opinion, no one told me that he doesn't like it) which is somehow flat (mainly because is written after an exceptional 3rd) *no one can find ONE work, which is not SUPER, UNIQUE and incredible sentimental for the audience.
> *
> For this reason the Russian is my avatar picture. I like more Liszt than him, but I admit that the Meister has composed also some flops (some of his Organ Works, one or two from his Lieder etc...) thing the Russian didn't make.
> 
> Buying Rachmaninov means appreciation for the ultimate music quality and a definite declaration that we know who is the most ecumenical composer (Rach is the same Russian, American AND citizen of the world. He belongs to mankind) in the human history. Nowadays, only a 3% of the music audience listens classic music. We are very few and, in some years, will be fewer. By knowing EXCACTLY what we are listening, we show the labels that they can count on us, when they produce QUALITY music and not SΗ… for barbarians and brainless.


Rachmaninoff has a lot of success for me. Proclaiming that he has no dark spots or flops is overstating it a little bit, though. His Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36, was one that I found much too discordant to enjoy (this was the Horowitz recording). He is definitely a high-percentage composer, though.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream. Crossley, Serkin, London Sinfonietta/ Knussen (DG)

Takemitsu: Viola Concerto (A string around Autumn), November Steps, Eclipse for Skakuhachi. Imai, Yokoyama, Tsuruta, Saito Kinen Orch./ Ozawa (Philips)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


>


I'd be interested in your comments on Currentzis's take on Mahler 6.


----------



## Malx

Galina Ustvolskaya, Concerto for piano, string orchestra and timpani - Alexei Lubimov, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Heinrich Schiff.

From this interesting disc.









(The disc is currently £3.99 on Amazon UK if anyone fancies trying reasonably accessible modern piano concertos)


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> I'd be interested in your comments on Currentzis's take on Mahler 6.


It'll raise your blood pressure (if it needs raising)-a muscular interpretation not for the dainty. Recommended.

More Cowbell!


----------



## starthrower

In addition to the concertos, a solo bassoon composition by each composer is included.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> ...*no one can find ONE work, which is not SUPER, UNIQUE and incredible sentimental for the audience.
> *


I got his "Vespers," and I was not impressed. It sounds very conservative. But I like Rachmaninoff quite a bit, all the piano concertos and tone poems, all the solo piano works.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Children's Corner, Images*

This is a live recording from 1968 and 1987. You can't tell; the audience was really healthy. The sound is very good; it's as if the piano is right next to me. I've been indifferent to Debussy's piano music, but Michelangeli has a way of drawing me in.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF MYSELF
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Andreas Scholl - counter tenor
Shield of Harmony - ensemble
Crawford Young - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> What I mean with the bold letters>> Rachmaninov is the ONLY composer in human history who is unanimous accepted from ALL listeners worldwide.


"Rachmaninov . . . It shakes me, it quakes me. It makes me feel goose-pimply all over." You can't argue with Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8*
Vegh Quartet

Thanks to Itullian for this recommendation. It is my favorite so far of No. 8, though I have barely scratched the surface of this genre.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 3 of "Baltic Voices":


----------



## Colin M

R Strauss An Alpine Symphony Von Karajan Berlin

Not sure if it is a symphony or the last of the truly great Tone Poems. But exhilarating none the less...


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ, harpsichord
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dimace

philoctetes said:


> I've heard the Paganini variations done so many ways I actually think of it as "world" music.


Rach is a pure Russian soul, which, without USA, he had made NOTHING. He equally belongs to East and West. Sometimes I call him the US Russian.



bharbeke said:


> Rachmaninoff has a lot of success for me. Proclaiming that he has no dark spots or flops is overstating it a little bit, though. His Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36, was one that I found much too discordant to enjoy (this was the Horowitz recording). He is definitely a high-percentage composer, though.


You are correct, dear friend. You found the PS No2, I found the PC No4 etc... Maybe, after a lot of thought you (and I) will find one more work. But, this is important, these cases are very few in comparison to other composers.

Thanks both of you for your nice comments!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> "Rachmaninov . . . It shakes me, it quakes me. It makes me feel goose-pimply all over." You can't argue with Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> View attachment 110645


Your appreciation and admiration, my dear Manx, to Rach was certain for me as the taxes and death. We have the same musical culture and we are both slaves under the same Master. Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## Joe B

Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

If I could only have one disc of choral music, this would be the one:


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>


Wow! We have Theodoros here! The new one, I suppose. I will buy this. The Greek is genius in Mahler.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - The Song of the Forests, Op. 81 (Järvi)










Delightful music if you don't pay attention to the context; perversely fascinating if you do.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ribonucleic

Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream (London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn)












> On this CD, Previn's performance-which I rate the best of all counts-sounds wonderfully fresh. The strings in the Overture are deliciously clean and transparent and throughout the recording is clear and natural without losing its bloom, the overall enhancement and tangibility almost startling when compared with the LP. Moreover Previn not only includes the Melodramas-flimsy little bits of orchestration, that are nevertheless quite charming-but makes them seem structurally essential, in most cases. The singing of his soloists and choir is delightful and altogether this can be welcomed as leading the field on CD by a clear margin. Congratulations to Christopher Bishop and Christopher Parker for the excellent balance of the original recording, to whoever made the CD transfer, and most of all to Previn and his artists for some engaging fairy magic. - Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Rafał Blechacz


----------



## danj

Baroque is so great. I am loving this Corelli piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Marit Broekroelofs conducting; A German Christmas

17th-century Music for the Time of Advent and Christmas

Margaretha Consort.


----------



## Sandrine Piau

Bartók Violin Concerto No.2 Rhapsody No.1, Sz. 87 Henryk Szeryng Haitink








Rhapsody No.1 Sz. 87 is a little bit disappointed. Once I heard a marvelous performance by I Solisti Italia.


----------



## haydnguy

I'm enjoying

Shostakovich

Symphony No. 4 "October", Symphonic Poem

Kirill Kondrashin, conducting


----------



## sonance

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Zeichen im Himmel
Victor Torres, chant; Stylus Phantasticus (alpha)


----------



## Jacck

*Barber - Vanessa*
great opera. I really enjoy it. Sufficiently modern, yet contains some beautiful arias


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Brahms - Piano Trios.


----------



## eljr

Knabenchor Hannover: Christmas with Johann Sebastian Bach
Director: Robert Gummlich Cast: Antonia Bourvé, Claudia Erdmann, Markus Schäfer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part two this morning and afternoon.

I like Hindemith's music all across the board and from any time but I do have a special affection for his output from the 1920s, which I think was his most career-defining and musically far-reaching decade.

_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24/2 (1921):



String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):
String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):



_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25/2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25/4 (1922):










Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25/1 (1922):
Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31/4 (1923):










Clarinet Quintet op.30 (1923 - rev. 1954):


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conducting; Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada.


----------



## APL

Mendelssohn symphony 4 by Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Flavio Colusso conducting; Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Ormandy conducting; The Glorious Sound of Christmas

Philhadelphia Orchestra, Temple University Concert Choir.


----------



## APL

Beethoven symphony 3 Chailly Gewandh.
Beethoven String Quartet op. 59 n.1 and op.74


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

Bowled over again by this towering monument; maybe my favorite work by my favorite composer - -

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: _St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244_


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Flavio Colusso conducting; Mascagni: Messa di Gloria
> 
> Ensemble Seicentonovecento.


Although I'm not the best frend of sacred music, I admit this one is magnificent. (I owe an other issue, but I trust the German quality of Brilliant label)


----------



## starthrower

No. 1 Winter Dreams


----------



## Enthusiast

A whole afternoon of Vivaldi. I think it must be the season - cold outside, cosy in and wanting comfort music, effortlessly joyful.


----------



## MusicSybarite

ribonucleic said:


> Shostakovich - The Song of the Forests, Op. 81 (Järvi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delightful music if you don't pay attention to the context; perversely fascinating if you do.


I agree. I don't pay attention to the political context about music either. And this is a great CD, with some uplifting scores from the great Shosti!


----------



## Dimace

Dimace said:


> Although I'm not the best frend of sacred music, I admit this one is magnificent. (I owe an other issue, but I trust the German quality of Brilliant label)


Ok! This is one of two Messe di Gloria from Mascagni I owe. (where is the second? I must search… :lol I consider this work as traditionally conservative in comparison with Gounod's Missa Solemnis or Rossini's Stabat Matter. I missed the dancing Rhythm of 3/4 tackt of the other two works, but I eased the absence with the clear melodic line and the tempo continuity of the Italian. A very good work for the Messe lovers (I'm not exactly one of them, although I listen quite often such works) with good sound and overall decent performance.

View attachment 110662


PS. The other Messa is Ivanovs or something like this. Is considered to be the best, but now I can not confirm it, because I'm not sure if I have listend the CD...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to an opera :-O Les Troyens by Berlioz. The reason is that it's recording of the year in Gramophone magazine. I'm doing 1 act at a time, 2nd now. If you didn't know, the whole thing is 4 hours long. Maybe 0.5 % of my listening is opera...I always like it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*

Warner Classics has released so many affordable box sets like this one. Warner has a monolith of a building on Music Row. I keep wanting to pop in there and thank them for Warner Classics, but I'm sure the office in Nashville wouldn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm actually listening to an opera :-O Les Troyens by Berlioz. The reason is that it's recording of the year in Gramophone magazine. I'm doing 1 act at a time, 2nd now. If you didn't know, the whole thing is 4 hours long. Maybe 0.5 % of my listening is opera...I always like it


Four hours? I have Colin Davis' complete Berlioz set, and I haven't even opened the opera box, because opera isn't my thing. But still, four hours? Like Selena Gomez said in her song Bad Liar, "Just like the Battle of Troy, there's nothing subtle here."


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*
> 
> Warner Classics has released so many affordable box sets like this one. Warner has a monolith of a building on Music Row. I keep wanting to pop in there and thank them for Warner Classics, but I'm sure the office in Nashville wouldn't know what I was talking about.


Give me the Samson and keep the Ravel! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Markevitch, Lamoureaux










This is a remarkable recording. Particularly in the final two movements, the march to the scaffold and the witches sabbath, the performance by the brass section is just superb, electrifying contributions without being harsh or too loud. Throughout Markevitch's meticulous control of phrasing and pace makes for a compelling performance. The "Fire from Ice" metaphor mentioned in the recording notes is an appropriate description.

The recording quality is fine, there are times where I wished for a little more resonance from the bass.


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*
_
Dufay Recordings_


----------



## APL

Dvorak String Quartets no. 12, 13 by Panocha Q.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: 2 Rhapsodies; Klavierstucke and Intermezzi (Op. 116, 117, and 119)

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part three tonight.

n.b. Hindemith stopped using opus numbers once he had reached no.50

Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31/1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin op.31/2 (1924):
_Satz und Fragment_ - unfinished sonata for solo violin WoO (1925 inc.):










String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924):
String Trio no.2 (1933):



Trio for viola, heckelphone (or tenor saxophone) and piano op.47 (1928):
Clarinet Quartet (1938):



Sonata no.3 in E for violin and piano (1935):










Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The beloved mezzo* on Warner Classics








Disc 2 from this 5 disc set. Janet Baker seems to have a particular affinity with French music, and this disc covers:
- Berlioz: Les Nuits d'ete
- Ravel: Sheherazade
- Chausson; Poeme de l'amour et de la mer

Very enjoyable!


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Tragic Overture

Hermann Abendroth / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Live Recording - Nikolaikirche, Leipzig, March 26, 1945

Given the date on and the location in which this recording was made, it's amazing that it was produced as one would have assumed that the local authorities had more pressing priorities to attend to than RRG broadcasts. A slower than usual performance, with a feeling of troubled reminiscence rather than the impending hammer blow of fate that some other interpretations, such as those of Toscanini, might suggest.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete & Lelio, ou le retour a la vie* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The 8th disc from this 9 disc Berlioz / Sir Colin Davis set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Josep Pons conducting; Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto
> 
> Magdalena Barrera (harp)
> 
> Orquestra Ciudad de Granada.


A fantastic disc Roger thanks for reminding me to add to my must play pile!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Great Mass in C minor*

Christopher Hogwood conducting.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ives plays Ives...after hearing him sing, I was convinced of his eccentricity.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Symphonies 1 & 5 - Berlin PO, Karajan.

Strange disc this one - the 5th is a very decent performance in very good analogue sound recorded in 1969. 
The 1st is an average performance let down, for me, by a sluggish and mechanical gavotte that has little of the dance about it. The recording is also poor being from 1982 an early digital I suspect.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15 (Pacifica)










There will always be a place in my heart for the first Borodin cycle, with Soviet repression etched into the very edginess of the recording. But this cycle is definitive. I'll never need another.


----------



## KenOC

ribonucleic said:


> Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15 (Pacifica)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be a place in my heart for the first Borodin cycle, with Soviet repression etched into the very edginess of the recording. But this cycle is definitive. I'll never need another.


I'm not sure how much "Soviet repression" we're likely to find in such a state-sponsored ensemble. Originally the Moscow Conservatory Quartet, the Borodins were closely managed by Gosconcert (not always to their pleasure). Their longest-serving member, at 62 years, was a member of the Communist Party. I've never seen any indication that they were "repressed" by those evil commissars who (by our mythology) were overrunning the USSR in those days.

Anyway, I'm in full agreement about the Pacifica Quartet, a stunning cycle.


----------



## Malx

More beguiling music from Helena Tulve - L'Equinoxe de l'ame / Arboles lloran por lluvia / Extinction des choses vues.

From:


----------



## Malx

Xenakis, Phelgra (1) & Jalons (2)- Ensemble Intercontemporian, Michel Tabachnik (1) & Pierre Boulez (2).


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: La Damnation De Faust* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Discs 4 & 5 from this 9 disc Berlioz / Sir Colin Davis cycle.

One of Berlioz's less familiar works to me. Whilst there are beautiful and powerful passages in this work it's not made it into my favourite Berlioz works list.


----------



## ribonucleic

KenOC said:


> I'm not sure how much "Soviet repression" we're likely to find in such a state-sponsored ensemble.


I did not know these things!

But it doesn't really change my feeling about it. Even if they smiled at their rulers and the rulers smiled back, they were not free. This was prison music created in a prison society.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mahler - Symphony No. 9 (Berlin Philharmonic / Simon Rattle)












> So much depends on how you believe this work should be played and interpreted. I am certain there will be many Mahlerites who will find what I call Rattle's excellent "head and heart balance" here leaves them short. People who want the Ninth to be an excuse to climb on to the couch and pour out the angst by the shovel need to go to conductors like Bernstein, Tennstedt or Levine for that. But I believe conversely that it is in fact recordings like that which leave us short. This work is far deeper and more rounded than those which just operate on a high-octane emotional level and leave no room for the kind of Stoicism shot through with intellectual rigour of a Rattle or Klemperer. Returning to the recordings I listed at the start of this review as being, for me, the outstanding ones I would not say this new recording supplants any of them. However, I am convinced that it joins them as one of the finest recordings of the work that I have ever heard in terms of conception, playing and recording .
> 
> If someone who was contemplating buying a Mahler Ninth for the very first time were to ask my opinion I would reply without hesitation that this is the one to have. As a first recording it is near ideal in delivering Mahler's Mahler Ninth as opposed to that of the conductor on the rostrum and it deserves the highest possible recommendation. - Tony Duggan, MusicWeb International


----------



## Itullian

2 and 3 part inventions


----------



## Joe B

1st listen to Symphonies 5 & 6:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Rutter's "Requiem" (1st recording--1986):


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Symphony No. 4 (Minnesota Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä)












> ... this is unquestionably one the great Beethoven cycles... Osmo Vänskä manages to have the best of both worlds-an interpretive perspective enhanced by the latest scholarship, as performed by a great orchestra on a mission. And this is exactly what Beethoven needs: a point of view, and total commitment. There are no weak performances here. ... It's one of the few cycles that maintains the highest standards all the way through, and the sonics are uniformly stunning. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 10. - ClassicsToday.com


----------



## rbacce

After listening to the Eroica the whole day...

Beethoven: Symphony no. 9 op. 125, conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Brahms: Handel Variations, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No.48/49/50

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich*

Symphonies Nos. 5,6

Kirill Kondrashin, conducting


----------



## Enthusiast

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - Symphony No. 4 (Minnesota Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä)


I do agree with the Classics Today review of this that you quote: it is a great set and frequently forgotten. Vanska's approach is very cerebral rather than emotional or thrilling or even angry (not that those qualities aren't there when you need them). As the reviewer says, Beethoven needs "a point of view" and Vanska's set certainly has this.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Berlioz: La Damnation De Faust* Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 110682
> 
> 
> Discs 4 & 5 from this 9 disc Berlioz / Sir Colin Davis cycle.
> 
> One of Berlioz's less familiar works to me. Whilst there are beautiful and powerful passages in this work it's not made it into my favourite Berlioz works list.


I also find this a work that needs extraordinary advocacy to work. Only the Markevitch recording does it for me - if you don't know it, give it a try: it might change your mind.


----------



## APL

Brahms Double conc. By Fricsay, Schneiderhan, Starker, Berliner PO.


----------



## Rogerx

Diego Matheuz conducting; Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion

Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Brussels Philharmonic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have slowly made my way to act 4 now. Don't think I could take it in one evening at the opera house, unless someone paid for me.


----------



## APL

Prokofiev Piano conc. 1,2 by Trifonov


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 110691
> 
> I have slowly made my way to act 4 now. Don't think I could take it in one evening at the opera house, unless someone paid for me.


I have not opened this yet. Intimidating.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

eljr said:


> I have not opened this yet. Intimidating.


Haha! The music and performance is fantastic and very long...


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Neeme Järvi conducting; Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


Bought this one after discovering this composer on Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Martin West conducting; Russian Masterpieces for Cello and Orchestra.

Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33/Pezzo capriccioso, Op. 62 for cello & orchestra (or cello & piano)/Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4/ Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107

Zuill Bailey (cello)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part four this afternoon.

Hindemith's wind sonatas are a delight - his sonatas for strings can be on the stark and austere side but these pieces are often upbeat and lyrical, the main exception being the wistful trumpet concerto which ends with a _trauermusik_ movement entitled 'All ManKind Must Die', a title used by J.S. Bach for one of the works from his _Das Orgel-Büchlein_ collection. All of the wind sonatas are less than twenty minutes long but they never seem underweight or throwaway.

Sonata in B for flute and piano (1936):
Sonata in G for oboe and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for bassoon and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for clarinet and piano (1939):
Sonata for horn and piano (1939):



Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 in C for violin and piano (1939):










Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):
Sonata in F for trombone and piano (1941):
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941):
Sonata in E-flat for alto saxophone and piano (1943):


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night, the Five Joyful Mysteries. Today, the Five Sorrowful Mysteries and the Five Glorious Mysteries.


----------



## Rogerx

Doric String Quartet performing; Mendelssohn: String Quartets No.1-5-6


----------



## Colin M

Janacek Suite for Strings and Orchestra Marriner LA Chamber

Just beautiful on a dreary New England morning at my parent's home


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Les Troyens by Berlioz. The end of the 4th act is a fantastic duet, slow and peaceful. Great to get ready for a shopping extravaganza...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Nelson Mass, Te Deum*

Trevor Pinnock and the English Concerto and Choir in an energetic recording.


----------



## Colin M

Judith said:


> Bought this one after discovering this composer on Twitter


 Great collection! So surprising his lack of recognition in his own time. His Tone Poems by Sakari Gavle are also magnificent... especially, "Reminiscence of the Norwegian Mountains."


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three symphonies (backwards - 3 - 2 - 1) from this excellent set.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Cello Sonata No.4 in B Flat

Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

Paul McCreesh and his forces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The first three symphonies (backwards - 3 - 2 - 1) from this excellent set.


When you play Nielsen backwards, does it come out Mozart?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Sounds of Christmas....Day 1*










_well, actually I listened to it over two days_


----------



## Jacck

*Verdi - Aida (Solti 1962)*


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Previn conducting; A Carnegie Hall Christmas Concert

Recorded live on 8th December 1991

Kathleen Battle (soprano), Frederica von Stade (mezzo), Wynton Marsalis (trumpet)

The Orchestra of St Luke's, The Wynton Marsalis Septet, The American Boychoir, The Christmas Concert Chorus.


----------



## eljr

Colin M said:


> Janacek Suite for Strings and Orchestra Marriner LA Chamber
> 
> Just beautiful on a dreary New England morning at my parent's home


Honest, what could be better?

I LOVE dreary New England days in the fall.


----------



## bejart

Anton Fils (1733-1760): Symphony in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Concerto; Introduction and Allegro appasionato*; Introduction and Concert-Allegro in D minor 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano & conductor* 
London Symphony Orchestra / Uri Segal


----------



## maudia

I released the Forte Series in Brazil when I worked in the classical department - as a matter of fact - a one person department - myself


----------



## Malx

APL said:


> Prokofiev Piano conc. 1,2 by Trifonov


I am not aware that Trifonov has recorded the Prokofiev Piano concertos is this a youtube posting of a live performance?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Full-on North European winter here, eljr!

A round up of the past week's listening (without those dozen-or-so discs I've posted here over the past few weeks, which have also continued to be on rotation in my trusty Meridian 506)
*
Francis Poulenc
The Complete Chamber Music*
The Nash Ensemble, Ian Brown (piano)
[Hyperion, 1998-9]










*
Charles Wuorinen
Scherzo* (for piano)
Peter Serkin*
First String Quartet* (1971)
Macomber, Mills, violins; Martin, viola; Sherry, cello
*Viola variations*
Lois Martin, viola
*2nd Piano Quintet*
Serkin; Brentano String Quartet
[Naxos, 2009]










*Britten
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Suite on English Folk Tunes
Suite from 'Johnson over Jordan'
Four Sea interludes from 'Peter Grimes'*
Bournemouth SO, Hickox
[Chandos, 1993]

A new purchase, and my new disc of the week last week. Typically fine readings from Hickox and the Bournemouth SO, and exemplary recordings from Chandos, especially for 1993.










*
Sergei Prokofiev
String Quartet in B minor, Op. 50* (1931)
*Sonata for 2 violins in C major, Op. 56* (1932)
*String Quartet No. 2 in F, Op. 92*, on Karbardinian themes (1941)
Pavel Haas Quartet
[Supraphon, 2009]

This is my new disc for this week. The Pavel Haas Quartet provide an expansive, big-boned interpretation of the Prokofiev string quartets, as I've come to expect, and as such are quite different to my existing recording from the LP era (the Novak Quartet on Philips) which is full of fine detail. I haven't listened to this disc often enough yet to gain a full impression of the advantages and disadvantages of the new (to me) recording. But on this disc Op 50, as ever, is much the more rewarding work of the two quartets to explore


----------



## Enthusiast

Responding to recent TC posts and threads ... . First up - Rott's Symphony ... an attractive work but I am not yet ready to say more.









And then the mention of Ginastera's Estancia reminded me of this lovely and lively CD which starts with Estancia and then goes on to other Latin American composers' pieces (but ending up with Bernstein).


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony, Haydn's Symphony No. 49. Pinnock/English Concert. I love the darker hues in this one.


----------



## ribonucleic

Godowsky - The Complete Studies On Chopin's Etudes (Marc-André Hamelin)












> Any discussion about the most difficult works in the piano repertoire is bound to include Leopold Godowsky's 53 Studies on Chopin's Etudes. To be sure, the pure, unadulterated Chopin Etudes lie within reach of most virtuosos. But one cursory glance at a page from a Godowsky/Chopin concoction might easily intimidate even the most accomplished pianist of the human species. Godowsky operates under the basic premise that whatever elaborate passagework Chopin assigned to the right hand can and should be played by the left. On top of that, he smothers the right hand with lily-gilding countermelodies and serpentine filigree. Even the 22 studies arranged for the left hand alone get harmonic and textural facelifts, emerging as more than just single-handed reductions. ... Any pianist who has confronted these pieces will tell you that the music is more difficult to play than it sounds. Once you get the notes under your fingers, you have to balance the polyphony and clarify the elaborate textures through voicing, hand balance, and genuine pedaling know-how. Marc-André Hamelin's astounding keyboard proficiency and unruffled interpretive cool make the Chopin/Godowsky studies sound utterly easy, even logical to play. Much as I admire Carlo Grante's extremely accomplished Chopin/Godowsky cycle on Altarus, the nod must go to Hamelin. The Canadian pianist achieves prodigious lightness and clarity at all times, without compromising his beautifully modulated sonority. Leaping passages never stray from their treacherous mark, and even the thickest, loudest chords bear no splinters. Perhaps Hamelin's most impressive work lies in the supple control and playful flexibility he brings to the studies for left hand alone, as well as the aforementioned "Black Key" group. ... A triumph. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 10 - Jed Distler, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Suite in C minor, BWV 997
Daniel Purcell: Flute Sonata in D minor
Giovanni Battista Sammartini: Flute Sonata in D major 
Francois Couperin: Concert Royal No. 4 in E minor 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord


----------



## starthrower

No. 5


----------



## bejart

Johann Evangelista Brandl (1760-1837): Bassoon Quintet in B Flat, Op.14

Calamus Ensemble: Rainer Schottstadt, bassoon -- Torsten Janicke, violin -- Mile Kosi and Urara Seo, violas -- Johannes Nauber, cello


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Persephone is a beautiful work - spare and yet lovely. It is slightly reminiscent of Oedipus Rex.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I also find this a work that needs extraordinary advocacy to work. Only the Markevitch recording does it for me - if you don't know it, give it a try: it might change your mind.


I love the Dutoit's Damnation. Markevitch's I don't owe. Colin's is very nice also. There are MANY options with this opera.



Enthusiast said:


> The first three symphonies (backwards - 3 - 2 - 1) from this excellent set.
> 
> View attachment 110694


Excellent set indeed! I will listen it next year. Nielsen is still a stranger to me.



Enthusiast said:


> Responding to recent TC posts and threads ... . First up - Rott's Symphony ... an attractive work but I am not yet ready to say more.
> 
> View attachment 110696
> 
> 
> And then the mention of Ginastera's Estancia reminded me of this lovely and lively CD which starts with Estancia and then goes on to other Latin American composers' pieces (but ending up with Bernstein).
> 
> View attachment 110697


Rott's Symphony is MEISTERWERK. With Järvi will be a super experience for the listener.



ribonucleic said:


> Godowsky - The Complete Studies On Chopin's Etudes (Marc-André Hamelin)


THIS IS PIANO! Carlo Ponte made almost 8 years to record these works. I don't know how long it took to Marc, but he made a great job. WELL DONE.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EDIT: Just realized that my MP3 player has this one subbed in for #2 (the rest as above):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## LezLee

On Radio 3 live from ‘the Met’, La Traviata. I’m not an opera fan but this has lots of good toons. Great singing from Juan Diego Flóres but the soprano (Diana Damrau) is nothing special.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Xenakis, Keren (for solo trombone) & Nomos Alpha (for solo cello) - Benny Sluchin (trombone) & Pierre Strauch (cello).

I thought Keren was a fantastic piece.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony Tradition:

Haydn, Symphony No 49 "La passione" - Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Its a few years since I gave this one a spin - if I can't do so at this time of year when can I?


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 12-14


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.

Norrington and the SWR RSO.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Another one not played for a very long time.

J.P.E. Hartmann, Symphony No 2 - Danish National RSO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Joe B

"Saturday Symphony" listening:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor Kv491 
Alfred Brendel, piano
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink, cond. 1985

*Cd #84 From:









*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! What the hell happened? I heard all of Les Troyens by Berlioz...Nice ending  In the end there, I was mostly concerned with my beer...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rmathuln

*Holmboe: *String Quartet No. 12 op. 135
Kontra Quartet, 1999


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying a night in with the sixth and final instalment of Paul Hindemith's chamber music.

String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):
String Quartet no.7 (1945):



Sonata no.2 in E for cello and piano (1948):



Sonata for four horns (1952):



Sonata for tuba and piano (1955):



Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## Red Terror

I might be mildly depressed after the next three hours...


----------



## Rmathuln

*Spohr: *Symphony No. 5 in C minor op. 102 
NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover
Howard Griffiths, cond. 2010


----------



## D Smith

My Saturday listening; Varied with variations

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Wand/NDR.Wand's Bruckner is always so satsifying










Schumann: Symphonic Studies. Lisitsa. Her technique is on vivid display here.










Beethoven: Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli. Kovacevich.










Brahms: Haydn Variations, Symphony No. 4. Abbado/Berlin. Abbado does a great job with Brahms.


----------



## SixFootScowl

D Smith said:


>


Fascinating image, She and the stool, mirror the piano in reverse.


----------



## haydnguy

My First Listen,


----------



## senza sordino

Holst Double Concerto for two violins and small orchestra, Two Songs without words, Lyric Movement for viola, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite. A nice album









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Crown Imperial and Orb and Sceptre. A new purchase and worth it.









Walton Symphony no 1 (Previn and LSO), Violin Concerto (Heifetz and Walton conducting the Philharmonia), Cello Concerto (Piatigorsky and Munch conducting Boston), Viola Concerto (Bashmet with Previn and LSO), Sinfonia Concertante (Stott, Handley with the Philharmonia) Two CDs, top notch.









Bridge Piano Trios 1&2, Miniatures for piano trio. The second piano trio is especially impressive 









Britten Cello Symphony and Death in Venice Suite. One of my favourite disks, seriously it's that good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Some "different" Christmas music. Gregorian Chants of the three Catholic Christmas Masses:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## starthrower

This young lady is incredible.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Applperforming; Bach: Baritone arias.
Concerto Köln.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Robin O'Neill conducting; Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Zuill Bailey (cello)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

starthrower said:


> This young lady is incredible.


"Sir, a guitarist playing a Beethoven piano sonata on an electric guitar is like a dog's walking on his hind legs. It is done well; but you are surprised to find it done at all!"

Actually I enjoyed this, in an offbeat kind of way. Thanks for posting the video, starthrower.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Requiem for My Mother


----------



## eljr

Magnificat


----------



## Joe B

edit: This is Telarc at its best! The production is 1st rate! And the pairing of these two compositions is perfect.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>





eljr said:


> Requiem for My Mother





eljr said:


> Magnificat


Nice way to start a Sunday morning. :cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - four discs of vocal works over the course of today.

_El Cimarrón_ and _Voices_ are two politically-charged works - the former being the story of the Cuban slave Estaban Montejo and his bid for freedom. He later took part in Cuba's 1890s war of independence. Montejo told his story in 1963, when he was already over 100 years old. _Voices_ is a sprawling compendium of songs with texts from a whole host of 20th. century writers and activists. The final disc is Henze in more conventional art-song mode.

_El Cimarrón (The Runaway Slave)_ for baritone, flute, guitar and percussion [Texts: Hans Magnus Enzensberger] (1969-70):










_Voices_ - 22 songs for mezzo-soprano, tenor, electronics and fifteen instrumentalists [Texts: Heberto Padilla/Ho Chi Minh/Bertolt Brecht/Victor Hernandez Cruz/Calvin C. Hernton/Erich Fried/Gino de Sanctis/Mario Tobino/Heinrich Heine/Giuseppe Ungaretti/Hans Magnus Enzensberger/Miguel Barnet/Walton Smith/Richard W. Thomas/Dudley Randall/F.C. Delius] (1973):










_Three Auden Songs_ for tenor and piano [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1983):
_Sechs Gesänge aus dem Arabischen_ for tenor and piano [Texts: Hans Werner Henze, with additional extracts from J.W. von Goethe and Hafiz] (1997-98):


----------



## Malx

Tommie Haglund, Hymnen an die Nacht (Symphonic poem for violin and orchestra) - Elizabeth Pitcairn (violin), Helsingborg SO, Hannu Koivula.


----------



## eljr

Symphony No. 4 in C minor Op. 43


----------



## Enthusiast

TurnaboutVox said:


> "Sir, a guitarist playing a Beethoven piano sonata on an electric guitar is like a dog's walking on his hind legs. It is done well; but you are surprised to find it done at all!"
> 
> Actually I enjoyed this, in an offbeat kind of way. Thanks for posting the video, starthrower.


I wasn't so impressed. It wasn't the electric guitar or her technical ability. But she just raced through the piece without any nuance of meaning. If she had played it like that on the piano it would still have just sounded rushed.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nice way to start a Sunday morning. :cheers:


You finally got up!!!!!!!!!

Heck, it's almost 7 already.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> You finally got up!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Heck, it's almost 7 already.


We just had lunch. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Schubert: Winterreise D911.
On this cold day with snow.....


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> You finally got up!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Heck, it's almost 7 already.





Rogerx said:


> We just had lunch. :lol:


Well Roger had lunch, I had breakfast. Those guys over the other side of the pond are always a little ahead of us backwards colonials!:lol:


----------



## Itullian

English suites


----------



## Enthusiast

Hmm. Interesting: a composer who is getting quite a lot of attention at the moment. He writes attractive music but I'm not sure what to make if it yet.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Hmm. Interesting: a composer who is getting quite a lot of attention at the moment. He writes attractive music but* I'm not sure what to make if it yet.*
> 
> View attachment 110714


well let us know when you do!

I have had this in and out of my cart for quit a while now


----------



## Manxfeeder

Berlioz, L'Enfance du Christ

Charles Dutoit and the Montreal symphony and chorus


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Kenneth Leighton: Complete Chamber Works for Cello
Raphael Wallfisch, cello; Raphael Terroni, piano (bms [British Music Society]
[in 2015 re-released by Naxos]










now:
Rossini: Péchés de vieillesse [Sins of Old Age]
Frederic Chiu, piano (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Joe B

I'll take @eljr's lead on this choice:


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> well let us know when you do!
> 
> I have had this in and out of my cart for quit a while now


That could take some time. It is attractive music, contemporary (-ish) but not spiky or complex, atmospheric ... but it does have a fairly traditional/conventional sense of structure and of direction. I think you'll find it on Spotify.


----------



## eljr

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Schröder (violin), Michael Groß (cello), Chia Chou (piano)

Trio Parnassus performing; Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios vol 1

Piano Trio in A flat major, Op. 2/ Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 10


----------



## Jacck

* Bach Toccatas BWV 910 - 916 (Glenn Gould)*


----------



## eljr

> Want to know how well your audio system performs with dynamic music? This recording will reveal the answer. Beautiful music, preformed by excellent real-life musicians (no computer generated beats, auto-tune voices or overdubbing here) recorded with some of the best microphones ever made. This recording explores music recorded in small venues, in spacious cathedrals, live in front of an audience, in a small recording studio, just to name a few


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


How do they compare to the quality of 2L: Nordic Sound? Listening over the internet doesn't reveal anything to go by.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thomas Tallis-Puer natus est nobi


----------



## APL

Beethoven Symphonies no. 3rd, 2nd by Wand, NDR


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 5 in C sharp minor*









*Jonathan Nott
Bamberger Symphoniker*


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphony 4 from this set.









Rozhdestvensky is one of those conductors who has the music talk with you rather than simply being a performance (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond. 1980

*CD #78 FROM:*


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)/ Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège.


----------



## Joe B

Chamber works of Michael Torke:


----------



## eljr

Some holiday, classical crossover from a very talented, energetic young lady:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> How do they compare to the quality of 2L: Nordic Sound? Listening over the internet doesn't reveal anything to go by.


Both labels aim to wow you with recording expertise and do.

The biggest difference is the direction of the music and musicians.

If you purchase something from the Dragon, I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts as I miss most the subtleties that you are so good at identifying.

I can loan you my copy in some way if you make it down here.


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Stapleton conducting; Christmas with Kiri Te Kanawa

Traditional Carols arranged for choir and Orchestra performed in Coventry Cathedral

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Michael George (baritone)& Jouko Harjanne (trumpet)

Choirs of Coventry and Lichfield Cathedrals & BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the Artyomov pieces I listened to yesterday had bird song ... which has led me to want to listen to this .... (the Cantus Arcticus is more or less a bird concerto).


----------



## eljr




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacck

*Vivaldi - Gloria* (Gardiner)


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas ..... Day 2_

*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ (Davis/London)*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Ravel - L'Enfant et les Sortileges; Ma Mere L'Oye

*Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000092R4K


----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to the Rautavaara CD and still having the idea of bird concertos in mind ... and after reading mention on Jonathon Harvey on another thread ... of course, I had to listen to Harvey's Bird Concerto with Pianosong.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Symphony No.1


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Dance Suite after Couperin; Le bourgeois gentilhomme Suites

Sinfonietta de Montreal / Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## D Smith

More Beethoven:

Symphony No. 3 Karajan Berlin










Piano Sonata No. 8 Kodama










Piano Sonata No. 23 Richter (couldn't find cover)

Violin Concerto. Perlman/Barenboim










String Quartets 13, 16. Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Jacck

*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya* (Svetlanov)
out of all the operas, this is the one that I currently listen to most frequently. It is just wonderfully melodic


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubert, Mass in G Major

Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. This is more big-boned than I'm used to.


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: chamber works and solo piano pieces* Ronald Smith (piano) & Moray Welsh (cello) on APR








Second disk from this interesting 2 disc set.

Some of the piano pieces sound a little like Chopin - for a while - but head off in a manner quite unlike Chopin. Quite intriguing.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


>


I set I return to often - nice to see it getting an airing.


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, Chamber Concerto No 1 Op 17 for piano, strings and timpani - Anne Oland (piano), Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Hannu Koivula.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Enthusiast said:


> I wasn't so impressed. It wasn't the electric guitar or her technical ability. But she just raced through the piece without any nuance of meaning. If she had played it like that on the piano it would still have just sounded rushed.


I don't disagree with that assessment, Enthusiast. It's just that the Dr Johnson quotation came to mind and I couldn't resist using it to make the quip. As her technical proficiency with the instrument is quite something I didn't feel that I should criticise what is undoubtedly a 'novelty' performance on the grounds of the lack of meaningful artistic expression.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today's listening:
*
Handel 
Saul*
Christopher Purves, Sarah Connolly (David), Elizabeth Atherton, Joélle Harvey, Robert Murray, prinicipal soloists;
Frances Kelly, Harp; The Sixteen Chorus and Orchestra, Harry Christophers 
[Coro, 2012]

This, on the other hand, is wonderful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I enjoyed Les Troyens by Berlioz, so this seemed like a relevant piece of music


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaughan Williams-'Sinfonia Antarctica' (no.8) and 'Pastoral Symphony' (no.3)

P Rozario, BBC Symphony Chorus, BBC SO, Andrew Davis.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - String Quartet No. 23 in F major, K.590 (Quartetto Italiano)












> This series of performances dates from between 1966 (when the six quartets Nos. 14-19 dedicated to Haydn were recorded) to 1973 and was rightly saluted on its completion as a fine achievement. The playing of the Quartetto Italiano has a freshness, range and subtlety that vividly realizes the music in all its variety, while technical problems seem to have been solved so that the music-making can be both spontaneous-sounding and thoughtful throughout. - Christopher Headington, Gramophone


"If Mozart had written nothing but his violin quartets and the Requiem, they alone would have been sufficient to make him immortal." - Haydn

Even the manuscript is beautiful.


----------



## Red Terror

I must say that I am really enjoying this disc. Consider me a fan of Holmboe.


----------



## Rambler

*Balakirev and Russian Folksong* Joseph Banowetz















This disc arrived yesterday in the post. It fills a gap in my collection - I have no other Balakirev in my collection.

It consists of -
- Grand Fantasia on Russian Folksongs Op. 4 for piano and orchestra
- 30 Songs of the Russian People (for piano) interspersed with the actual folksongs the piano pieces are arrangements of.

The Fantasia is a very early work - pleasant enough.

The Folksong arrangements are more mature - and interesting to hear each preceded with the actual folksong being arranged.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Red Terror

Joe B said:


> Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 110728


That cover makes me think of a low grade Francis Bacon painting.


----------



## Joe B

Red Terror said:


> That cover makes me think of a low grade Francis Bacon painting.


The music is incredible; production first rate. The cover? You're not far off.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 & Ballades Op.10* Idil Biret on Naxos















Brahms was one of my earliest enthusiasms. These pieces are all quite early, but fully characteristic of the composer. Maybe in the piano sonata he tries too hard - he abandoned the piano sonata quite early on. As a composer for the solo piano, the shorter pieces are his strong suit. These early ballades are an excellent foretaste of the wonderful late piano works.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## agoukass

Psalms of Consolation and Hope (19th century) 

The Choir of St. John's College Cambridge / George Guest


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn Williams's "Symphony No. 5" and "The Lark Ascending" to finish off the weekend:


----------



## senza sordino

Part one of three, mostly Shostakovich, and with the intention of listening to all the string quartets.

Pacifica Quartet volume 1, Shostakovich String Quartets #5, 6, 7 & 8, Miaskovsky String Quartet #13









Shostakovich Symphonies 1&3. I love the first symphony, very impressive for a first symphony 









Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, Kancheli V and V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise 









Shostakovich Jazz Suite no 1, Piano Concerto no 1 (Brautigam), Jazz Suite no2









Pacifica Quartet vol 2, Shostakovich String Quartets 1, 2, 4 and 3, Prokofiev String Quartet no 2


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
Renaissance English Church Music
*William Byrd*
_Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
*Thomas Tallis*
_9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> That cover makes me think of a low grade Francis Bacon painting.


Oh, THAT's what it's been reminding me of!


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## SixFootScowl

Came in a Handel big box download from Amazon. Messiah tracks are numbered in the upper 200s, so it was a big set. Decent Messiah set actually.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiri Belohlavek conducting; Elgar: Cello Concerto/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33 for cello and orchestra

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Concert Arias; Exsultate Jubilate
R. Strauss: Orchestral Lieder 

Christine Schafer, soprano
Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo) Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev performing; In War & Peace
Harmony Through Music.


----------



## Jacck

*Pancrace Royer - Pièces de Clavecin (1746)*, William Christie
great baroque keyboard music. Someone nominated it for the baroque composers game, but it took me until now to listen to it. Some of the pieces are excellent and sent shivers down my spine (and that happens very rarely with music with me)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to a number of Messiahs a few weeks ago but thought I would listen to this one again. I have had it for a good while but never really listened to it until recently. I had been thinking it would be rather bloated and extravagant (as Beecham's later recording is) but it is actually all in good taste as well as being inspired. Apparently, it is the first complete Messiah ever recorded but it still sounds pretty good. Now there are very many and I myself have six.


----------



## APL

Brahms Piano trios op. 8, 87, 101 by Istomin, Stern, Rose


----------



## Rogerx

Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano) performing: Schubert/ Schumann, etc


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this set this afternoon
A bargain for such good music


----------



## starthrower

I just discovered this series and bought this one. A ridiculous bargain at 18 dollars for 10 CDs.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco D'Avalos conducting; Clementi: Two Symphonies/ Piano concerto

Pietro Spada (piano)

The Philharmonia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and vocal/choral music side by side part one.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1853):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1853):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor op.9 (1854):
_Four Ballades_ op.10 (1854):



_Geistliches Lied (Spiritual Song)_ for mixed choir and organ [Text:] op.30 (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858):
_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859):
_Two Motets_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29 [Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_] (1860):


----------



## APL

Ries Piano Trios op.2, op,143 by Mendelssohn trio


----------



## Vasks

Sounds of Christmas ..... Day 3

*Roberts - A Christmas Prelude (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia CD)
Rodrigo - Retalbo de Navidad (Encinar/Naxos CD)
Saboly/Tomasi - 12 Noels (Jouineau/DGG LP)
Dallapiccola - Concerto per la Notte di Natale Dell'Anno (Thome/Candide LP) *


----------



## Rogerx

Fazil Say (piano) performing; Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back it took me a few tries before I got to a CD of the Eroica in my collection that I wanted to hear at that moment. The one I settled on was Bruno Walter's. Today I wanted to hear the 7th but actually I found Walter a bit dull in this symphony. I enjoyed Bohm a lot more. The better sound (and the Vienna Phil) helped.

















And then I just thought I would confirm my relatively unfavourable impression of Kleiber's Unfinished ... . And, yes, I still don't like it very much!


----------



## Dimace

*John Field *was big composer and pianist. His Nocturnes are already known to you from an other presentation of mine. Today I have another recording of the Englishman, again with quality, piano music. I'm sure that this one will be one of your favorite CDs and will play often in your HIFIs. *It is very pleasant and relaxing. 
*








*if you can find this one SEALED is a good collectible.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and vocal/choral music side by side part two tonight.

_Eleven Variations on an Original Theme_ in D op.21a (1857):
_Fourteen Variations on a Hungarian Song_ in D op.21b (c.1853-56):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel_ in B-flat op.24 (1861):
_Variations on a Theme by Paganini_ in A-minor op.35 (1862-63):



_Die schöne Magelone_ - cycle of fifteen romances for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Texts: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Wagner*







_Das Rheingold_
*[Rec. 1958]*

_Conductor:_ Georg Solti
_Orchestra:_ Vienna Philharmonic
_Cast:_ 
Wotan - George London (bass-baritone)
Fricka - Kirsten Flagstad (soprano)
Freia - Claire Watson (soprano)
Froh - Waldemar Kmentt (tenor)
Donner - Eberhard Wächter (bass-baritone)
Loge - Set Svanholm (tenor)
Mime - Paul Kuen (tenor)
Erda - Jean Madeira (contralto)
Alberich - Gustav Neidlinger (baritone)
Fasolt - Walter Kreppel (bass-baritone)
Fafner - Kurt Böhme (bass)
Woglinde - Oda Balsborg (soprano)
Wellgunde - Hetty Plümacher (soprano)
Flosshilde - Ira Malaniuk (mezzo)

Was just in the mood to hear this one...


----------



## Enthusiast

One more LvB 7. Walter and Bohm are a little slow but of course Celibidache is a lot slower (except in the slow movement where he is just a touch faster than usual). All in all, somehow it comes together as a very powerful experience.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics







Disc 2 from this 3 disc set. This includes:

- Liszt: Concerto pathetique for 2 pianos (with Lilya zilberstein)
- Rachmaninov: Trio eleglaque No. 2 (Denis Kozhukhin piano, Renauld Capucon violin, and Yan Levuonnis cello
- Shostakovich: Cheryomushki Suite for three pianos (Giorgia Tomassi. Carlo Maria Griguoli who also arranged it and Alessandro Stella)

Martha Argerich only plays in the Liszt. This is the opposite of the Brahms piano music I was listening to last night. This performance is superb, even if the piece is in the barn storming style of his I get slightly sniffy about (I'm sure Brahms would concur!).

The Rachmaninov is late romantic music. Enjoyable to listen to - but once over I'm not that sure it's really left a big impression on me. I generally hold to the view that less is frequently more, and there are rather a lot of notes here! Still Rachmaninov is a composer whose music often greatly appeals, if not quite so much so here.

The Shostakovich is suite from an operetta - rather fun but not a work of importance.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.
> 
> Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


Having listened to this particular recording again this morning and now this evening I can only conclude that it may well be one of my favourite CD's, not just of Beethoven's music but of anyone's!!!


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The Beloved Mezzo*








Disc 1 from this 5 CD set consisting of:-
- Brahms Alto Rhapsody
- Wagner Wesendonck-Lieder
- R. Strauss lieder
- Elgar Sea Pictures
- Elgar 'Softly and gently' from The Dream of Gerontius

Memorable music - doubly so as sung by Janet Baker!


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Piano Trio no. 1, op. 49

Arthur Rubinstein 
Jascha Heifetz 
Gregor Piatigorsky *

Recorded 25 August 1950









*Johannes Brahms
Piano Trio no. 1, op.8

Arthur Rubinstein 
Jascha Heifetz 
Emanuel Feuermann*

Recorded 11-12 September 1941


----------



## Joe B

Benjamin Britten's "Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for String Orchestra":


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18
1-6


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Granada. Hesperion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
> 
> Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)/ Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège.





Rogerx said:


> Joyce DiDonato (mezzo) Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev performing; In War & Peace
> Harmony Through Music.


I see you post many of the same new/newer releases that I too have.

Unless you are streaming I'd say you and I may well be Presto's best "new release" customers. I Email Clare regularly. She seems very overworked but efficient!


----------



## eljr

Flavius said:


> Granada. Hesperion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (AliaVox)


Excellent choice!


----------



## APL

Sibelius korpo trio


----------



## eljr

Earlier today:


----------



## bharbeke

I am listening to Hummel Edition, Vol. 1 from Brilliant Classics (2018). The Op. 74 and Op. 87 quintets by Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet are both terrific.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EDIT: As wonderful as this recording is, and it is rated 9/10 on* the Messiah site*, I find it a bit strange.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Benjamin Britten's "Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for String Orchestra":
> 
> View attachment 110755


Listening to this now too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> One more LvB 7. Walter and Bohm are a little slow but of course Celibidache is a lot slower (except in the slow movement where he is just a touch faster than usual). All in all, somehow it comes together *as a very powerful experience.*
> 
> View attachment 110746


The Rumanian (with Mitropoulos, Lenny and two-three others) is one of the most important conductors in the human history. The reason: He created an other, innerer character beneath the character of the works he had conducted, without hurting the meaning, the intensions and the personality of the composers. This Maskerade, which no one knows what is better, what is the original which, at the very end, is the real face of the composition is something so unique, so precious so glorreich that personally I tend to believe that the Requiem was written to be more that one hour, or the etwas langsamer is indeed one andante...* The most impressionist composer, without a doubt! * Haydn or Mozart with him are other composers! At least so sound to my ears. Beethoven and Schubert? They are reaching the new Parnassus? Schumann? After him who can listen the German under the baguette of an other conductor? Brahms? Bruckner? TOP beyond words and comparison. The Liszt of directors for me. THE MEISTER and the true God of the podium.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 25, 24, 27, and 23.
*


----------



## Dimace

Rambler said:


> *Martha Argerich and Friends live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics
> View attachment 110745
> 
> Disc 2 from this 3 disc set. This includes:
> 
> - Liszt: Concerto pathetique for 2 pianos (with Lilya zilberstein)
> - Rachmaninov: Trio eleglaque No. 2 (Denis Kozhukhin piano, Renauld Capucon violin, and Yan Levuonnis cello
> - Shostakovich: Cheryomushki Suite for three pianos (Giorgia Tomassi. Carlo Maria Griguoli who also arranged it and Alessandro Stella)
> 
> Martha Argerich only plays in the Liszt. This is the opposite of the Brahms piano music I was listening to last night. This performance is superb, even if the piece is in the barn storming style of his I get slightly sniffy about (I'm sure Brahms would concur!).
> 
> The Rachmaninov is late romantic music. Enjoyable to listen to -* but once over I'm not that sure it's really left a big impression on me.* I generally hold to the view that less is frequently more, and there are rather a lot of notes here! Still Rachmaninov is a composer whose music often greatly appeals, if not quite so much so here.
> 
> The Shostakovich is suite from an operetta - *rather fun but not a work of importance.*


This is exactly the way I like to read one presentation: *Clear words! * Thousands of friends are reading what we are writing here. Let them have the correct image about the music. Every composer has composed (more or less or very less) bull s...! Every director has conducted sh...! Are we listening something? *Let us say to them what really happens.* At the end NOTHING can make Honegger Beethoven or Graun Verdi... (I'm the first who is making this mistake, with the composers and directors I love.)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 25, 24, 27, and 23.
> *
> View attachment 110757


Alfred is a big pianist. When is coming to play Beethoven is acting like a computer. If someone is a Klassiker everything is ok! If someone is Romantiker (sorry, I'm using German words, but this time I can not find the appropriate English) he can not sustain his Beethoven performances. (like me) I have this one, is an EXCELLENT recording, but not for my taste. (like Gould's Beethoven Sonatas) I repeat, that this one is an EXCELLENT recording! (If you want, my dear friend, you can tell me your opinion)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Beethoven is so overly recorded that to tackle one of his symphonies is like being Elizabeth Taylor's 6th husband on their honeymoon: you know what to do, but how do you make it interesting? And then along comes Celi.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Alfred is a big pianist. When is coming to play Beethoven is acting like a computer. If someone is a Klassiker everything is ok! If someone is Romantiker (sorry, I'm using German words, but this time I can not find the appropriate English) he can not sustain his Beethoven performances. (like me) I have this one, is an EXCELLENT recording, but not for my taste. (like Gould's Beethoven Sonatas) I repeat, that this one is an EXCELLENT recording! (If you want, my dear friend, you can tell me your opinion)


I agree. This nice to listen to, though some performances sound more superficial than others. I don't go to this set to be sent to the stars.


----------



## Colin M

Red Terror said:


>


 Thank you for sharing. I am interested in knowing what is the first piece that drew you into his world?


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Johann Hermann Schein, Claudio Monteverdi, Henry Purcell*
Boston Camerata
Schola Cantorum of Boston
*Joel Cohen* - director, lute
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Joe B

Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Red Terror

Recommended.


----------



## Red Terror

Colin M said:


> Thank you for sharing. I am interested in knowing what is the first piece that drew you into his world?


I watched the film "Woman in the Dunes" (dir. Hiroshi Teshigahara) in my late teens and the music significantly enhanced the visual experience. A few years later I found out Takemitsu was the composer.

This was the first Takemitsu recording I ever purchased...


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> Recommended.


Exactly what I posted!

No. 11 is a killer.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: For Children (Vols. 1-4) 

Zoltan Kocsis, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier (Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord)












> Recorded in 1983, Kenneth Gilbert's Well-Tempered Clavier proudly stands the test of time as a reference harpsichord version. For starters, the combination of the Musée de Chartres' resonant acoustic and the dulcet yet full-bodied instrument based on a 17th-century Flemish model results in an attractively warm and realistic recorded ambience. Secondly, Gilbert's refined technique and subtle musicianship bring life and meaning to every selection. His generally moderate tempos are straightforward yet never rigidly held, inflected with more variety of articulation than might meet the ear on first hearing, and without the mannered agogic stresses that other scholarly harpsichordists trot out in the name of "style". ... It may be presumptuous to rank Gilbert's "48" at the absolute top, yet his artistic consistency and integrity, along with DG's marvelous sonics, continue to hold attention after many repeated hearings. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 10 - Jed Distler, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## ribonucleic

Joe B said:


>


Wow, that takes me back. I bought that off a review in Fanfare magazine... [gulp] 30 years ago?


----------



## eljr

ribonucleic said:


> Wow, that takes me back. I bought that off a review in Fanfare magazine... [gulp] 30 years ago?


I don't gulp until I see things I bought 50 years ago!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier (Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord)


Kenneth is arguably one of the five best Bach interpreters in human history. A have a lot of Bach with him and everything is of absolut top quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus performing; Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios Volume 3

Thomas Selditz (viola) & Stanislau Anishchanka (double bass).


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I see you post many of the same new/newer releases that I too have.
> 
> Unless you are streaming I'd say you and I may well be Presto's best "new release" customers. I Email Clare regularly. She seems very overworked but efficient!


I get them elsewhere, Germany,( JPC) always faster, if the "street" date would be Friday I have it in home by Friday, staying in line with release date.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No. 21-22-23

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

I managed to listen to 2 Russian operas yesterday (as background while doing some work)
*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden (Snegurochka)
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges*


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic .


----------



## Red Terror

Music to die for.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner 9 / Dohnanyi

Part of a superb cycle


----------



## Enthusiast

Fritz Kobus said:


> EDIT: As wonderful as this recording is, and it is rated 9/10 on* the Messiah site*, I find it a bit strange.


Thanks for the introduction to "the Messiah site" - even though it seems full of strange opinions and judgments (I haven't read such an irritating collection of critical opinions for a long time). I do agree that the Marriner 1976 Messiah, which I do quite enjoy, sounds strange.


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## eljr




----------



## Janspe

Red Terror said:


> Music to die for.


Agreed! Also: Gerhaher and Huber are going to record the *complete Lieder of Schumann*, the project of which this release was the first part. Very exciting...


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and vocal/choral music side by side part three this morning/early afternoon.

_(16) Waltzes_ op.39 (1865):
_Ungarische Tänze_ books I and II: ten pieces for piano duet WoO - arr. for solo piano (1858-69 - arr. 1872-73):
_Ungarische Tänze_ books III and IV: eleven pieces for piano duet WoO (1879):
_(8) Pieces_ op.76 (1871-78):
_(2) Rhapsodies_ op.79 (1879):



_(18) Liebeslieder, Walzer_ for vocal quartet and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after folk sources from various countries] (1869):
_Drei Quartetten_ for vocal quartet and piano duet op.64 [Texts: Otto Inkermann/Friedrich Schiller/Georg Friedrich Daumer] (1864 and 1874): 
_(15) Neue Liebeslieder, Walzer_ for vocal quartet and piano duet op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after folk sources from various countries] (1875):


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Strauss : Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Kollwitz

Michael Gielen and the SWR - Bruckner 8

Quite a distinctive performance, both in terms of phrasing and orchestral sound/balance (to my ears). Sound quality is high. Some passages are incredible, others I prefer other conductors' way with them. The scherzo is interesting but I can't help wanting it to be a bit quicker. Overall, a very enjoyable recording that I'll return to soon.


----------



## jim prideaux

YT at work......RVW 3rd performed by LPO conducted by Haitink.

strange idea I know but it keeps bringing to mind 'Sketches of Spain'.....similar melancholy with a pulse running through it to support some great subdued brass!


----------



## Jacck

this rivals Bach's Chaconne in the Busoni transcription, pure awesomness


----------



## Rogerx

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Brahms: Die schöne Magelone, Op.33; 9 Lieder und Gesänge, Op.32


----------



## APL

Mozart Symphonies no.34,35,36 by Marriner , A. St.Martin in the F.


----------



## nobilmente

*Max Richter: Three Worlds: Music From Woolf Works*






Apart from the excellent music, the sound production is outstanding. The central musical form here is the passacaglia or ground bass, one which has inspired a number of great works of the past.

There are occasional short narrative speech excerpts, but they are not really intrusive IMO.


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas ...... Day 4_

*Handel - Overture to "Messiah" (Jackson/Roulette LP)
G. Gabrieli - O Magnum Mysterium (Negri/Columbia LP)
Anon./Schurer - Christus natus est (Kopp/Carus CD)
Crotch - Lo! star-led chiefs (Lumsden/Nimbus CD)
Liszt - Provencalisches Weihnachtslied (Persijn-Vautz/MHS LP)
Bruckner - Ave Maria (Wormsbacher/Telefunken LP)
Humperdinck - Dream Pantomime from "Hansel & Gretel" (Klemperer/Angel LP)*


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano) performing; Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano


----------



## Jacck

*Ottorino Respighi - La Fiamma (Gelmetti)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

My good friend Red Terror and his favorite composer Toeru Takemitsu inspired me for this presentation!

Ladies and gentlemen, I proudly present to you* Per Norgärd *(the composer) and *Gert Sorensen* in the famous *Drummer's Tale episode one! * Per is known to me. He is Danish. Gert (also Danish) is known to me as sound engineer and designer. Here is playing percussion, keyboards, computers, etc... This circle starts in 1969 and ends in 1995. Mainly low tones music, with little to nothing orchestration, which doesn't bother the listener for a while. There are some signs of melodic line and good moments, generally not depression instances for the listeners. If you have a good sub woofer the whole project sounds better. I can not suggest such a music (if it some here). What I can say is you can try it and tell me your opinion.









_I have the feeling that Per's music will have some value in the future. Such things seldom will reprint... For hardcore collectors not a bad and yet cheep buy. 
_


----------



## Rogerx

Escher String Quartet performing ; Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets.


----------



## bharbeke

More Hummel: Grand Rondeau Brillant in G by Daoust and Picard is excellent.

Lise Daoust is one of the best flute players I have heard, and her work on the Hummel sonatas is well worth visiting.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks for the introduction to "the Messiah site" - even though it seems full of strange opinions and judgments (I haven't read such an irritating collection of critical opinions for a long time). I do agree that the Marriner 1976 Messiah, which I do quite enjoy, sounds strange.


I owe a decent number of Messiah recordings and what I can say is seldom for someone to find a good recording of this unbelievably demanding work. Literally we are talking for a grave yard for many famous conductors, who made real sh... with Handel's masterpiece. Other recordings are very monotonous, other lacks the tempo, other have problems with the soloists, other with the general idea (this is very frightening…) and much more. It is one of the very few works I acted not as a collector and I bought a new SACD recording from ERATO (2013/4 E.Haim) to solve the problem! With other works I'm more persistent, but this kind of music is not my forte and I believe I made a good compromise with ERATO, which has everything. (super sound and one performance to keep you awaken.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stainer, The Crucifixion*

George Guest and the St. John's College choir.

I've tried to endure this piece a couple times before, but it's such a downer, and the organ/choir sound reminds me too much of my old Baptist church I grew up in and memories of being bored out of my skull when the organ began diddling. Having said that, this is a very good recording. I can understand all the words, and the choir is closely miked. I'll see how long I can endure this before I switch it off. (Two tracks down, 16 more to go. Ugh!)


----------



## Guest

Poulenc, Piano Concerto. Really a wonderful work. I hear so many influences, from Bach minor-key melodies, to Mozartian elegance, to Brucknerian brass sonorities. (I read on wikipedia that I am supposed to hear Rachmaninoff, but I don't really.) Listening to Tacchino/Pretre/Paris Conservatory.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I owe a decent number of Messiah recordings and what I can say is seldom for someone to find a good recording of this unbelievably demanding work. Literally we are talking for a grave yard for many famous conductors, who made real sh... with Handel's masterpiece. Other recordings are very monotonous, other lacks the tempo, other have problems with the soloists, other with the general idea (this is very frightening…) and much more. It is one of the very few works I acted not as a collector and I bought a new SACD recording from ERATO (2013/4 E.Haim) to solve the problem! With other works I'm more persistent, but this kind of music is not my forte and I believe I made a good compromise with ERATO, which has everything. (super sound and one performance to keep you awaken.)


The simplest explanation of your finding is that it is not a good work after all....


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Howells, Take Him, Earth, for Cherishing. Walton, Belshazzar's Feast*

After enduring Stainer's Crucifixion, the Howells piece was a nice reward.

Belshazzar's Feast is conducted by Andrew Litton, featuring Bryn Terfel.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ldiat

ohhh funny. and because it Hilary!


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> The simplest explanation of your finding is that it is not a good work after all....


Not at all, dear friend! The work is glorious. But, as a listener, I have some very specific needs. Other works are suitable to them. Other not. (the fact that I don't like the Japan movies doesn't make Kurosawa a mediocre director) In our case, of course, this is not our agenda, but the many not high standard performances. Karl Richter was crucified after his Messiah. I found nothing went dramatically wrong with his approach, but still his Messiah is a little bit rusty. (I don't enjoy what I'm listening) All these ARE PERSONAL. What is NOT personal are the recordings. When I say that one recording isn't good this is a FACT. Soon or later, with a little bit of research, everyone can see if I'm wrong with my verdict. (a bad recording is a bad product and includes everything, starting with the jewel (or paper box etc.) case and ending with the maestro and the soloists. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Itullian

A bunch of these.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Dream of Geronitus*

Benjamin Britten with the London Symphony and Chorus.

I've been dreading this one. I'm not a big fan of Elgar, and this promises to be endless. (Someone called him Elgar the Endless.) Anyway, my expectations are so low, it's bound to be better than I think it will be.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Autumn, A Way A Lone II, I Hear the Water Dreaming, Twill by Twilight. Yokoyama, Nakamura, Koizumi, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Numajiri (Denon)


----------



## Merl

I was expecting wild, abandoned, driven performances from this set. What a let-down! Far too mild and unmannered for me. Its beautifully played but its slow and just a bit boring, in the end. Compared to Szell, Sanderling or Levine.......well it's not anywhere near their league.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and vocal/choral music side by side. Part four of four tonight.

_Two Motets_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin Luther/Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1863-77):
_Fest- und Gedenksprüche (Festival and Commemorative Sentences)_ - three pieces for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109 [Text: Martin Luther, after Biblical sources] (1889):
_Three Motets_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 [Texts: Martin Luther/anon./Paul Eber] (1889):










_(7) Fantasias_ op.116 (1892):
_(3) Intermezzi_ op.117 (1892):
_(6) Pieces_ op.118 (1892-93):
_(4) Pieces_ op.119 (1892-93):



_(11) Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs)_ for vocal quartet and piano op.101 - eight songs arranged for voice and piano [Texts: Hugo Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] (1887-88):
_(5) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler/Christian Reinhold Köstlin/Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey] (1885-88):
_(5) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.107 [Texts: Paul Fleming/Carl von Lemcke/Otto Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/Paul Heyse] (1886-88):
_(4) Ernste Gesänge (Serious Songs)_ for bass and piano op.121 [Texts: Martin Luther, after Biblical sources] (1896):


----------



## Haydn man

If you like minimalist music and the harp then this is for you


----------



## Enthusiast

Two rather different Requiem Canticles - conducted by Craft (in the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky box) and Gielen. I listen to the who of the Gielen album - this is beautiful music as so much Stravinsky is.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Christmas Oratorio BWV 248. Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Crass, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Two rather different Requiem Canticles - conducted by Craft (in the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky box) and Gielen. I listen to the who of the Gielen album - *this is beautiful music* as so much Stravinsky is.
> 
> View attachment 110781
> 
> 
> View attachment 110782


Why are you doing this to me? LOL!

*I love Gielen. He is a true great and your choice excellent. If he can make also Stravinsky composer, I don't know... LOL!

*I have never listened Stravinsky's Requiem. After the Ritual was felling that I can not listen a minute more from his music. At the weekend I will make my Ritual (and sacrifice) with it! lol


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> I was expecting wild, abandoned, driven performances from this set. What a let-down! Far too mild and unmannered for me. Its beautifully played but its slow and just a bit boring, in the end. Compared to Szell, Sanderling or Levine.......well it's not anywhere near their league.
> 
> View attachment 110779


Agreed.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *I have never listened Stravinsky's Requiem. After the Ritual was felling that I can not listen a minute more from his music. At the weekend I will make my Ritual (and sacrifice) with it! lol


Hey, if I can listen to Stainer's Crucifixion, you can handle this. Oh, wait, I turned it off after the second track. Never mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

Boulez conducting. Why won't the picture come up? Oh, well.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, WTC Book I Preludes & Fugues 1 - 12 -Glenn Gould.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Hey, if I can listen to Stainer's Crucifixion, you can handle this. Oh, wait, I turned it off after the second track. Never mind.


Thanks for the warning! My friend Enthusiast, I will NOT listen the Requiem! LOL!!!!!


----------



## eljr

> Haunting, gentle spirits from far-flung worlds meet in the pulsing sphere of dreams and lullabies that is Angel Heart, a music storybook. With an original tale by best-selling children's fantasy writer Cornelia Funke, Angel Heart weaves an evocative original score by Luna Pearl Woolf with beloved songs by Irving Berlin, Lennon-McCartney, Jake Heggie, Engelbert Humperdinck, Gordon Getty, and others. An affecting narration by Academy Award-winning actor Jeremy Irons layers upon intoxicating performances by singers Frederica von Stade, Daniel Taylor, Lisa Delan, and Zheng Cao - all above a rich bed of cellos, Matt Haimovitz and his ensemble Uccello.


----------



## eljr

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 110780
> 
> If you like minimalist music and the harp then this is for you


Harp and minimalism are like a marriage made in heaven, to my ears.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid
> 
> Roderick Williams (baritone)
> 
> BBC Philharmonic .


This is one I had in and out of my cart and finally skipped altogether. Please do not tell me I was remiss!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fainally rimemberd I hæd to her dis ælbøm. I've loved whatever I heard from her


----------



## Colin M

R Strauss “Don Juan” von Karajan Berlin

About twenty minutes of, “the twentieth century is coming sooner than you think.” I love that Strauss could bring the brassy sound forward and yet still remain so lyrical in between and in addition. Stuck in the late nineteenth century : )


----------



## Flavius

Granada: music of the succession of people who dwelt in the city (1013 - 1502). Bouhassoun, Elmalch, El Maloumi, Hesperion XXI, Capella Reial de Catallunya/ Savall (AltaVox)



(...as though the spirit of a XVI century Jesuit missionary to Japan were visiting me this Advent.)


----------



## Joe B

Stravinsky's "The Nightingale":


----------



## SixFootScowl

This set and Pearlman's set are my two favorite Messiah recordings:


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Sonata in B minor, Gretchen, other short pieces. Lucille Chung. This is a very impressive disc. Chung has both great technique and interpretation. Plus the piano is recorded extremely well. Recommended.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Fritz Kobus said:


> This set and Pearlman's set are my two favorite Messiah recordings:


Agree, this Messiah is excellent.


----------



## Joe B

These early Nimbus releases were beautifully recorded and performed wonderfully by the English String Orchestra under William Boughton:


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> This set and Pearlman's set are my two favorite Messiah recordings:





eljr said:


> Agree, this Messiah is excellent.


Yes! Fritz found it! This is a good one also because of Kiri who is THE singer!


----------



## eljr




----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> Yes! Fritz found it! This is a good one also because of Kiri who is THE singer!


Kiri and a wonderful contralto too.


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> These early Nimbus releases were beautifully recorded and performed wonderfully by the English String Orchestra under William Boughton:


This one has a superior oboe soloist on the concerto.


----------



## Joe B

starthrower said:


> This one has a superior oboe soloist on the concerto.


*Maurice Bourgue: oboe*


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> Kiri and a* wonderful contralto* too.


A very aristocratic Lady from Oslo. YES!!!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Boulez conducting. Why won't the picture come up? Oh, well.


Try the 8th with Boulez! (if you haven't already done) You will be amazed!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) performing; Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances.


----------



## ribonucleic

Medtner - Sonata-Idylle in G major, op. 56 (Marc-André Hamelin, piano)












> This classic first recording of the 14 piano sonatas makes Medtner's star soar into the ascendant. Superlatively played and presented, it effects a radical and triumphant transition from years of indifference to heady acclaim. True, Medtner was celebrated by Rachmaninov as "the greatest composer of our time" and championed by pianists such as Moiseiwitsch, Horowitz and Gilels, yet his music fell largely on deaf ears. Such irony and enigma lie in the music itself, in its distinctive character, colour and fragrance. Listeners were understandably suspicious of music that yields up its secrets so unreadily, almost as if Medtner wished it to remain in a private rather than public domain. Moments of a ravishing, heart-stopping allure, and heroics on the grandest of scales are apt to occur within an indigestible, prolix and recondite context. On paper (and it is virtually impossible to appreciate or consider Medtner without a score) everything is comprehensible, yet the results are never quite what you expect. Much of the writing, too, is formidably complex, with rhythmic intricacies deriving from Brahms and whimsicalities from Schumann supporting a recognizably Slavic yet wholly personal idiom. Such writing positively demands a transcendental technique and a burning poetic commitment, a magical amalgam achieved with delicacy, drama and finesse by Marc-Andre Hamelin. Interspersing the sonatas with groups of miniatures containing some of Medtner's most felicitous ideas, he plays with an authority suggesting that such music is truly his language. Wherever you turn you will find a stylistic consistency and aplomb that make you realize that mastery of Medtner's difficulties requires a reflex and elegance beyond mere physical preparation, a capacity to absorb, away from the keyboard, a plethora of ideas, and resolve them into an unfaltering lucidity. ... such heaven-sent performances will set you journeying far and wide, their eloquence and calibre accentuated by Hyperion's sound, by clarity, warmth and refinement. - Gramophone


----------



## Red Terror

Definitely one of the best releases of the year.


----------



## regenmusic

Leo van Doeselaar plays Sweelinck


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This is one I had in and out of my cart and finally skipped altogether. Please do not tell me I was remiss!!!


And yet I do, besides the great music, the recording itself is topnotch. I say run and treat yourself.


----------



## Rogerx

Viktoria Mullova (violin), François Leleux (oboe) The Mullova Ensemble; performing; Bach: Violin Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Luc Tingaud conducting; Bizet: Roma.
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Jurowski conducting; Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov".


----------



## Jacck

*Franz Schmidt - Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln* - listening now
*Hindemith - Das Marienleben* (Annelies Kupper) - listened in the morning. This is a masterpiece comparable to Schubert - Die Winterreise
*Wellesz - Symphony 3 *- listened yesterday. Great symphony !


----------



## Jacck

eljr said:


> Agree, this Messiah is excellent.


I am no expert on Messiah recordings and mostly avoid this obssessive hunt after the "best" recording. There are only two kinds of recordings - those I like and those I don't. The most enjoyable Messiah that I heard is this one from Václav Luks




I bought his Mass in B minor and it is very excellent also. 
The Collegium 1704 is currently playing the Messiah live, so I am probably going to see it


----------



## haydnguy

I have never seen such small print on a CD cover.

CD #2

Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche, O28
Don Juan, Op.20
Ein Hlldenber, Op.40

*********************

The pieces above are actually on CD #3. I corrected this by editing this document and somehow I timed out and lost all my editing. I will correct it tomorrow.

***********************


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - works for brass, piano, choir and organ.

Simpson's 11 symphonies and c. 25 chamber works (including 15 string quartets) make up the vast majority of his output but he did dabble with other formats throughout his career, music for brass being chief amongst them. This is a little journey down those byways.

*Music for brass band*

_Energy_ (1971):
_Volcano_ (1979): 
_The Four Temperaments_ (1983):
_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass of Max Reger_ (1987):
_Vortex_ (1989):



*Music for solo piano*

Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ (1948):
_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for solo piano (1984):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme by Beethoven_ (1990):



*Various*

_Canzona_ for brass (1958):
_Media morte in vita sumus (In the Midst of Death We Are in Life _ for mixed choir, brass and timpani [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):
_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: glossary of Italian tempo markings] (1987):
_Eppur si muove (But It Does Move)_ - ricercar and passacaglia for organ (1985):


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Why are you doing this to me? LOL!
> 
> *I love Gielen. He is a true great and your choice excellent. If he can make also Stravinsky composer, I don't know... LOL!
> 
> *I have never listened Stravinsky's Requiem. After the Ritual was felling that I can not listen a minute more from his music. At the weekend I will make my Ritual (and sacrifice) with it! lol


Yes, indeed, Gielen is quite special and a great Stravinsky conductor! But I'm not sure the Requiem Canticles (or the other works on that disc) are right for you. The Requiem Canticles is a 15 minute work - although it seems to say more than you would expect from such a short piece - from Stravinsky's late period, when he was experimenting with serial techniques. He went through a few different phases and the early ballet's like the Rite and the Firebird gave little hint that much of his output would be made up of very spare and very beautiful and somehow "archetypically modern" neoclassical pieces. So, if you stopped after the Rite you may have missed some of the most beautiful music of the 20th Century.


----------



## Enthusiast

Hard to categorise - attractive, inventive, playful ...


----------



## Rogerx

Krystian Zimerman (piano) performig; Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960


----------



## Janspe

*T. Larcher: Symphony No. 2 "Kenotaph"* in its UK premiere from 2016
BBC Symphony Orchestra, led by Semyon Bychkov






I'm going to hear this piece live in an upcoming concert in January, so I thought it'd be good to give it a few spins before that.


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> Definitely one of the best releases of the year.


Wow, I just put this in my cart... seconds ago.

Concordance.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> And yet I do, besides the great music, the recording itself is topnotch. I say run and treat yourself.


But I treat myself several times a day!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> But I treat myself several times a day!


One more can't hurt.


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> There are only two kinds of recordings - those I like and those I don't.


With no apologies and no explanations. I agree!!

Excellent statement. Wise in it's simplicity, profound in it's adaptability.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Vladimir Jurowski conducting; Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20
> 
> State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov".


another I need?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> another I need?


Dare I say it. 
( meaning, yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Try the 8th with Boulez! (if you haven't already done) You will be amazed!


I'll have to look that up. Mahler's 8th is my least favorite of his symphonies. I'm always looking for a gateway recording.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Dare I say it.
> ( meaning, yes)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, indeed, Gielen is quite special and a great Stravinsky conductor! But I'm not sure the Requiem Canticles (or the other works on that disc) are right for you. The Requiem Canticles is a 15 minute work - although it seems to say more than you would expect from such a short piece - from Stravinsky's late period, when he was experimenting with serial techniques. He went through a few different phases and the early ballet's like the Rite and the Firebird gave little hint that much of his output would be made up of very spare and very beautiful and somehow "archetypically modern" neoclassical pieces. So, if you stopped after the Rite you may have missed some of the most beautiful music of the 20th Century.


Thanks a lot, my good friend. I have almost every recording of Igor and I'm sure, as you have written, that among these works are some of top quality. As a pianist, I'm not so open minded to any kind of music does not contain the 88 keys. This happens because I can understand and enjoy better the piano works. It is like the foreign languages and the movies: I believe Polish is a very nice language. Bur I can't understand it. I prefer to watch an other English, German, Italian etc. movie instead the Polish, despite the last one is maybe better. The same with the orchestral works. Do they have the classic harmony and composition rules? It is ok! If they don't I prefer to listen something else. Your, and other friends, help to exploit new music orisons is very important to me, because all of you listen a lot of quality music and I trust your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


This one looks like very cute and sweet! :tiphat: (and it comes from Vaughan) Super.


----------



## Rogerx

Alun Francis conducting; Fuchs: Piano Concerto & Serenade No. 5

Franz Vorraber (piano)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas ..... Day 5_

Classic LP recorded 1963


----------



## bharbeke

*Hummel: Fantasy for Piano in E-Flat, Op. 18, Fantasia on themes from "Le nozze di Figaro", Op. 124, Fantasia for Piano in C, WoO 8/S 190*
Madoka Inui

Hummel's strength was his piano compositions, and this trio of works played by Inui is a testament to that. I loved hearing the famous melodies from an opera reimagined in piano form in Op. 124.


----------



## Red Terror

Yet another 2018 must-have recording. Glorious interpretations.


----------



## Marinera

Poulenc, disk 2


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; The Joy of Christmas

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir - Westminster Choir.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two recital discs - one much older than the other - that both include the Kreutzer. Szigeti and Bartok are pretty good but, truth to be told, Kopatchinskaja and Say (recorded at a time when neither had that much of a reputation) are astonishing!


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> Poulenc, disk 2
> 
> View attachment 110798
> 
> 
> View attachment 110799


Souzay is very big singer. I like him in Schubert. With Poulenc I must exploit it! NICE!!!!


----------



## Marinera

Ravel, disk 3









Marcelle Meyer - Chabrier, disk 1. Listening right now


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> Souzay is very big singer. I like him in Schubert. With Poulenc I must exploit it! NICE!!!!


Yes, great artistry and voice. In French art song repertoire he's absolutely exceptional. I collected all I could find of his Schubert too. Even Die Schöne Müllerin. I'm not a fan of that cycle for some reason. If anyone can change my mind it's likely gonna be Souzay, although I'm still waiting for the thaw to set in.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another recital - this time very recent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*

At least the first part. The second part of Mahler's 8th doesn't ring my chimes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*

Sir Georg Solti with the Chicago Symphony. Still only listening to the first part.


----------



## Guest

Poulenc, Concerto for two pianos, Poulenc himself performing.










This recording is a real loser. Just dreary. Poulenc doesn't seem to have the chops to really bring it off, and the quality of the very old recording is poor. I've got a few other recordings of this work which I will have to listen to next.


----------



## D Smith

More year-end re-listening of my favourite albums from 2018. Bach this time. All these discs are recommended.

Hilary Hahn - Flawless and insightful










Kim Kashkashian (The cello suites work marvelously on the viola with wonderful readings here)










Vikinur Olafsson - Amazing virtuosity in a Bach sampler.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> More year-end re-listening of my favourite albums from 2018. Bach this time. All these discs are recommended.
> 
> Hilary Hahn - Flawless and insightful


Huh? Why does Hahn only play half of it?


----------



## Malx

Xenakis, Thallein - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Michel Tabachnik.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine. Figueras, La Capella Reial/ Savall (AltaVox)


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening on the way to work last night, and*

on the way home this morning

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Karl Leister
Amadeus Quartet*


----------



## Sid James

A shout out to Elgar's Ghost for reminding me of Hindemith.

*Album: Musical Tales for Children*
The Emperor's New Clothes
Oona and the Giant
- Tom Conti, reader
The Playroom (music by Tchaikovsky)*
Babar the Elephant (music by Poulenc)*
- Kara Wilson, narrator
*Lydia Melleck, piano
(CCL)

*Gounod:
Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cecile*
- Lorengar, Hoppe, Crass/Choers Rene Duclos/Conservatoire/Jean-Claude Hartemann
*Petite Symphonie for wind instruments*
- Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli
(EMI)

*Hindemith:
Symphony 'Mathis der Maler'
Concert Music for Strings & Brass*
- Pittsburgh SO/William Steinberg
*Der Schwanendreher*
- Daniel Benyamini, viola/Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Barenboim
(Eloquence)

_The bond that ties Hindemith to Bach is - counterpoint. With both composers, polyphony is the basis of their thinking; with both, polyphony serves as the material out of which mighty architectural structures are built. Yet one might say for Hindemith what Deems Taylor once said so well of Bach: "The best way to listen to Bach's music is to forget the word counterpoint and to listen just for the music."_
- David Ewen, The Home Book of 20th Century Music, 1956.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Bernstein.

A pretty convincing performance of this youthful Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.

Bronfman,Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, quartet in c# minor*

This recording sounds the way I think this quartet should sound.


----------



## starthrower

Nice collection of mostly posthumously published works. Music for organ, piano, chamber, and one short choral piece.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Sonatas for Viola and Piano, op.120*









*Pinchas Zukerman
Marc Neikrug*

I'd totally forgotten about these Sonatas, I'll have to listen to other recordings for comparisons sake.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Parry, I Was Glad, Jerusalem*

Two big, noble, and basically lyrically undecipherable choral works.


----------



## Joe B

Cyril Scott's Symphony No. 3 "The Muses":


----------



## Joe B

Choral works by Ola Gjeilo, performed by Phoenix Chorale:


----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF GABRIELI
_Antiphonal Music for Brass Choirs_
*Giovanni Gabrieli*
Empire Brass Quintet
_and Friends_
Rolf Smedvig - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cantata pour le temps de Noël Trois Chant de Noël. Stock, Durrer, Hausburg...Atrium-Ensemble Berlin (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## pmsummer

VENETIAN VESPERS
_First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
*Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Dimace

Yesterday, after a presentation of a friend with Kenneth Gilbert, I have written that the pianist is among the 5 best Bach's interpreters in the human history. Today, with only one recording, I bring to you another two emblematic Bach pianists : The big *Wanda Landowska* (well no surprises here. Wanda is the mentor of Andras and Perahia) and the superlative* Claudio Arrau!* What!? Bach and Arrau? YES! Claudio didn't record so much Bach and is less known for his performances with the Titan. But Arrau is SO HUGE, so completed artistically that his Bach is a musical monument for the humanity.  His Goldberg Variationen are breaking bones and his Inventionen, Symphonies and The Chromatik Fugue are so well executed that without Wanda to continue the programm with the 972 Concerto and other works, the recording would be artistically very uneven or almost a failure. So... Go and buy this one. There are not many good examples around, because the title is deleted and I see no reprint of this one very soon.* 5 out of 5 without many questions for Claudio and Wanda.

*


----------



## Joe B

Claudio Monteverdi's "Madrigale":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Notations 1-4*


----------



## Itullian

Making my way through this set,
and loving it.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of three of mostly Shostakovich, with the intention of listening to all of his string quartets.

Shostakovich Symphony no 13 Baba Yar









Prokofiev Violin Concerto no 2 and Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 2. The Prokofiev is great but I've never really warmed to Shostakovich's second violin concerto. 









Shostakovich Ballet Suites 1, 2 & 3









Shostakovich String Quartets nos 9, 10, 11 and 12 and Weinberg String Quartet no 6. Fantastic 









Prokofiev Solo Violin Sonata, Sonata for two violins, Schnittke Prelude in memory of Shostakovich, Shostakovich Violin Sonata


----------



## Itullian

Catalogue d'Oiseaux Book 1.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Feels a bit weird being up and about at this time (03:39 GMT) but that's what you get for having a _very_ early night.

Hector Berlioz - various works part one this morning.

_Messe solennelle_ for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, and large orchestra WoO (1824):



_La mort de Cléopâtre_ - cantata for soprano and orchestra WoO [Text: Pierre-Ange Vieillard] (1829):



_Grande Ouverture des Francs-Juges_, for an unrealised opera op.3 (bet. c.1823-26):
_Grande Ouverture de Waverley_, after Sir Walter Scott op.1 (1828):
_Grande Ouverture du roi Lear_, after William Shakespeare op.4 (1831):
_Symphonie fantastique_ op.14 (1830):


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Shaw conducting: Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

Cypresses by Antonin Dvorák.

Timothy Robinson (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)

Delme String Quartet.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haydnguy

*Strauss*

Orchestral Works

Rudolf Kempe

Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche, O28
Lustige Streiche
Don Juan, Op.20
Ein Hlldenber, Op.40


----------



## haydnguy

Marinera said:


> Ravel, disk 3
> 
> View attachment 110802
> 
> 
> Marcelle Meyer - Chabrier, disk 1. Listening right now
> 
> View attachment 110803


Marcelle Meyer rocks.

I've got a box of her if I can find it.


----------



## haydnguy

Baron Scarpia said:


> Huh? Why does Hahn only play half of it?


She recorded the other half earlier in her career. This just completes them. She's an excellent violinist but frankly I would have wanted something else at this point in her career.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Complete String Quartets

Quatuor Cambini-Paris


----------



## Marinera

CD 8 - Concert at Hunter College with Victoria de los Angeles


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Requiem


----------



## APL

Mozart piano concerto no. 21, 22 Casadesus, Ormandy
Brahms Cello concerto Rose, Ormandy


----------



## Rogerx

Kees Bakels conducting; Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>





eljr said:


> Requiem





eljr said:


>


I listened Janacek's GM twenty years before. (with Mackerras) I wasn't impressed. A new approach. like the one you suggest, may be useful. Rutter's Requiem is unknown to me. All my money to the last recording, which (after Sergiu's one :lol: ) maybe is the best in the human history. Herbie brings to us a HELL of a Requiem here, expanding Böhms performance to new heights. (they have a lot in common, though I can not remember who made the thirst chronologically recording. Herbie's tempo is more vivid and fluent, more element inclusive etc. The soloists and choir in both cases TOP!)


----------



## Rogerx

Geoffrey Webber conducting; Cantique de Noël

French Music For Christmas From Berlioz To Debussy

Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge.


----------



## Jacck

*Shostakovich - Symphony 13 (Kondrashin)*
this symphony sounds like an opera. And is of course great, both musically and in its powerful content.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part two (once I've had lunch).

_Lélio, ou Le retour à la vie (Lélio, or the Return to Life)_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.14b [Text: Hector Berlioz/J.W. von Goethe] (1831):
_Harold en Italie_- symphony for viola and orchestra, after Lord Byron op.16 (1834):
_Grande Ouverture de Benvenuto Cellini_, from the opera of the same name op.23 (1836-38):



_Grande Messe des morts_ for large mixed choir and large orchestra op.5 (1837):


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Archdukes, each with a different trio as coupling (as well as a very different way with these works).


----------



## Rogerx

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano) performing; Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas


----------



## Vasks

Sounds of Christmas .... Day 6

*Rolle - Overture to "Christmas Oratorio" (Remy/cpo)
Telemann - Festive Suite in A (Francis/Helios)
Frohlich - Christmas Mass (Tschuoo/Jecklin)*


----------



## Rogerx

Iona Brown conducting; Harp Concertos: Boieldieu / Handel/ Dittersdorf /Eberl, etc

Marisa Robles (harp) Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Enthusiast

An almost random selection of sonatas played in chronological order (Op. 2/3; 7/ 14/2; 27/2; 31/2; 49/2 and 53) from this set. I really am liking this guy's playing - he seems to get right inside the music.


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano 
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Janacek, Glagolithic Mass. Kodaly, Missa Brevis*

Rudolf Kempe and the Royal Phil on the Janacek; Laszlo Heltay and the Brighton Festival Chorus on the Kodaly.


----------



## bharbeke

*Hummel: Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 81*
Costantino Mastroprimiano

The first movement is about average for Hummel, but the next two are a true delight for the ears!


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a surprisingly enjoyable little set. Listened to disc 1.


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
> *16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
> Hille Perl - treble viol
> Anna Maria Friman - soprano
> Lee Santana - lute
> Sirius Viols
> 
> _Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


Verleih uns Frieden gnädiglich. AMEN! :angel:


----------



## D Smith

2018 was a banner year for Vivaldi recordings.

Rachel Podger's 4 Seasons was one of the highlights of 2018 for me










Fabio Biondi contributes to the Vivaldi Edition with 6 concertos "La boemia"










Double concertos performed by La Serenissima.










A night out in 1700 with Vivaldi and others performed by Concerto Italiano. Delightful.










Non-Vivaldi. Lodge performs unknown (to me) solo violin works brilliantly. One of the best CD's this year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Vespers*

Nikolai Korniev and the St. Petersburg Chamber Choir


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus. Peter Hill (Regis)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms, Mass. Bernstein, Chichester Psalms*

Boulez and the Berlin Phil in the Symphony of Psalms, English Bach Festival Orchestra and Trinity Boys Choir in the Mass. Leonard Bernstein and the Israel Phil in the Psalms.


----------



## APL

Mozart symphonies no. 13,14,15,16, by Böhm, Berliner PO


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived. 

Takemitsu: Riverrun, Water-ways, Rain Spell, Tree Line. London Sinfonietta/ Knussen (Virgin)

Takemitsu: A Song of Circles & Triangles. Shin-Yu Kai Choir (Philips)


----------



## Malx

Earlier:

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 & Chain 3 - BBC SO, Edward Gardiner.


----------



## Malx

Now,

One of today's eclasssical advent download deals:

Britten, Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher, Rundfunk- Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski.


----------



## meitei

Andreas Scholl - Bach Cantatas


----------



## Malx

After listening to Britten's forward looking Violin Concerto my next port of call is this disc:

Kancheli, Chiaroscuro for violin and chamber orchestra - Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica.

Essentially a violin concerto composed in 2010, but don't be put off by that fact, this is a wonderfully accessible piece that I would urge people to try - open ears, open mind. Or alternatively it may be regarded as a saccharine piece that is a cop out for a modern composer taking a populist option....


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major, op. 163*









*Fitzwilliam String Quartet 
Christopher van Kampen*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

More Kancheli,

... a la Duduki - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Isaac Albeniz: Iberia 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> Rutter's Requiem is unknown to me.


This is one that needs to be in everyone's library.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> This is one that needs to be in everyone's library.


In my library it is (with 10.000 plus pieces should be…)But I never heard it. Now I will look forward to listen to it! (if it is shield I must buy an other one though…) Thanks a lot!


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, The Lyre of Orpheus, for violin, percussion and string orchestra - Gidon Kremer (violin), Marta Sudraba (cello), Kremerata Baltica.









A stunning piece.


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins's "Requiem", in memory of Mr. Tuffy:


----------



## Malx

William Boyce, Symphonies Op 2 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.

A disc that holds very special memories for me - my daughter walked down the aisle on her wedding day on my arm to the allegro 1st movement of Symphony no 1 from the set. She was determined to avoid the usual wedding marches etc.


----------



## rbacce

Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maître

Conducted by himself (2004 album). 

I used to think Boulez was very difficult to listen. Now, it seems to me Le Marteau is so colorful and alive.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata in C minor; Partita No. 2; English Suite No. 2 

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Just finishing Rutter's "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Joe B

Frederick Delius's "Appalachia":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Michael Hurd's "Choral Music Volume 2" (disc 1):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano)performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Rogerx

Susan Palma & Nancy Allen performing; Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313, etc.
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra .


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7./ Des Knaben Wonderhorn

Yvonne Minton / Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

Boulez - Le Marteau Sans Maître (Callithumpian Consort)


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Hummel: Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 81*
> Costantino Mastroprimiano
> 
> The first movement is about average for Hummel, but the next two are a true delight for the ears!


Constantino is a very good pianist. He plays mainly less known composers and this is great because he helps the classical music audience to explore new musical paths. Hummel's music is EXCELLENT! Many great composer took elements from his music, Chopin included. Johann was also a very good man. He had money and with them was helping the poor. *An all around jewel of the German music.! *


----------



## Rogerx

Pinchas Zukerman and Daniel Barenboim performing; Brahms: Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Kollwitz

Bruckner 5 - Haitink and the Concertgebouw

Hadn't listened to this in a while, it was a joy to return to. Straightforward, vigorous in places, with the Concertgebouw sounding magnificent.


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)conducting;Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Colorado Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Hector Berlioz - various works part three this afternoon.

_Sara la baigneuse_ - ballad for four male voices and small orchestra - arr. for three mixed choirs and small orchestra WoO [Text: Victor Hugo] (orig. 1834 - arr. 1850):



_Roméo et Juliette_ - 'symphonie dramatique' for contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.17 [Text: Émile Deschamps, after William Shakespeare] (1839):
_Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale_ for large wind orchestra and percussion with choral finale op.15 [Text: Émile Deschamps] (1840):
_Rêverie et Caprice_ for violin and orchestra op.8 (1841):
_Le carnaval romain_ - overture for orchestra op.9, based on themes from the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ (1844):


----------



## eljr




----------



## haydnguy

*Strauss*

Orchestral Works
Rudolf Kempe
Staatskapelle Dresden

Violin Concerto
Sinfonia Domestica


----------



## Rogerx

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano) Miró Quartet performing ; Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet


----------



## Marinera

Lully - Orchestral suites


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit (piano) performing; Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Pierre-Laurent Aimard discs - one (Ligeti) and actual disc, the other via Spotify.


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas .... Day 7_

*Nicolai - Christmas Overture (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Mielck - Old Bohemian Christmas Song, Op. 5 (Murdvee/Toccata)
Bruckner - Virga Jesse (Jochum/DG)
Tchaikovsky - December-Noel from "The Seasons" (Andjaparidze/Naxos)
Waldteufel - Roses de Noel (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## starthrower

Can't find a larger image of this recent box set. It's 8 CDs.
Listening to disc 2, symphonies 1 & 4


----------



## Flyer75

Suite No 2 in C Op17
Composer: Rachmaninov, Sergei
Performers: John Ogdon p, Brenda Lucas p
Label: EMI
Length: 25.46 min


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Boulez conducting; Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


>


Gardiner makes the opening of the Kyrie sound reminiscent of Mozart's Requiem, which is an interesting connection.


----------



## philoctetes

Hoping to get their La Rue for Xmas


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>





Rogerx said:


> Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)conducting;Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo
> 
> Colorado Symphony Orchestra.


I love this work of Bruckner. With or without Sergiu.

The Rodeo is my favorite composition of Aaron. It is so fresh, so unique, so epigraphical. And this moment, when the piano comes so vividly into play... And then the silence and the biggest romance in the American music history. THIS IS MUSIC. This one is COMPOSER. This is ART. God bless his soul!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang"*
Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra

Both Jacck and Colin M said this recording was worth hearing, and they were spot on. All of it is great music, and my favorites were the symphonic opening, the first choral piece, and the finale.


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Canticle of the Sun -Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Andrei Pushkarev & Rihards Zalupe (percussion), Riga Chamber Choir conducted by Maris Sirmais.


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: 3 Burlesques; 7 Improvisations; 15 Hungarian Peasant Songs; 10 Easy Pieces 

Zoltan Kocsis, piano


----------



## millionrainbows

Debussy, Preludes Book II, Paul Jacobs. One of my favorite pianists, and versions of this work.


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Arnesen's "Magnificat":









Today's commute was Rutter's Christmas disc:


----------



## ribonucleic

Pärt - Passio Domini nostri Jesu Christi secundum Joannem










Music for dark times.


----------



## starthrower

Disc one from the Complete Symphonic Works
Individual album graphics aren't included but
the box includes a 90 page booklet.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"*
Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra

Hats off to Merl for another fine recommendation. Both movements here are wonderful!


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Piano Concerto in A Minor Zimerman piano von Karajan Berlin

I keep coming back to this piece and I now think I know why. The third movement is as close to perfection as an orchestra can get when and while trying to play around the exuberant lively and brisk notes of a soloist. Krystian's tapping out of the chords (Arpeggios) meet back with the strings of the orchestra at the exact intended moment every time. Supreme confidence in knowing they will both get back to where they need to be. von Karajan is a true master.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 2 / BPO / Barbirolli

Picked it up cheap today. Mono recording but extraordinary performance


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: Carmen* Teresa Barganza & Placido Domingo with the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG

No image I'm afraid, I seen to be having computer glitches copying images!

A fine recording of an opera packed full of memorable tunes.


----------



## APL

Dvorak piano trio "Dumky" op.90, op.26, 65 by Beaux Art Trio


----------



## Sid James

*Album: The Three Tenors in Concert*
Jose Carreras, Placido Domingo, Luciano Pavarotti
Florence & Rome orchs./Zubin Mehta
Rome, 1990
(Decca)

*Dvorak:
Violin Concerto *
Edith Peinemann/Czech PO/Peter Maag
*Serenade for Strings *
English CO/Rafael Kubelik
(Eloquence)

*Album: Volatinsky Trio - Troika
All compositions by Stephen Lalor:*
Vostochny-Zapednie (East-West)
Kolo-Kolo
Troika
Bukovnia Odyessy
Ballade
Flying
Lament
Kavkaz
Poloninu
Manouche Waltz
Two-Part Invention
Zakarpatsky

Volatinsky Trio:
Stephen Lalor, guitar, domra
Lucy Voronov, cimbalom
Anatoli Torjinski, cello
(VOL001)

_Guitarist and domra (Russian mandolin) player *Stephen Lalor *studied at the Tchaikovsky Conservatorium Kiev as well as in Sydney...[he] composes the music for The Volatinsky Trio, drawing on his background in the music of Russia, Ukraine and the Balkans."_ - From the liner notes.


----------



## Kollwitz

Shostakovich 6th symphony - Barshai, WDR.

Got the Brilliant Classics Barshai Shostakovich cycle as a Secret Santa present at work yesterday, an incredible gift.


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No. 6
Autumn Music
Hommage a Chopin
Rhapsody


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 2nd Symphony


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 5 / VPO / Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kollwitz said:


> Shostakovich 6th symphony - Barshai, WDR.
> 
> Got the Brilliant Classics Barshai Shostakovich cycle as a Secret Santa present at work yesterday, an incredible gift.


Say WHAT? That's amazing! Are you sure your Secret Santa isn't the real Santa?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, String Quartet.*

Comparing the two approaches of the Lindsays and the Melos Quartet.


----------



## D Smith

More end of year re-listening, this time Haydn Mozart and Beethoven.

Haydn: Cello Concertos 1 & 2 (also Verklarte nacht) Alisa Weilerstein. Thetwo Vienesse schools performed brilliantly.










Haydn: Piano Trios. Trio Wanderer.










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20. Seong-Jin Cho. COE Nezet-Seguin. Extremely crisp and clean playing.










Beethoven : String Quartets 1,3,4. Cuarteto Casais. They do a great job with these, almost like hearing them for the first time.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 14 and 29. Perahia. These performances leapt right to the top of my personal favourites. Very highly recommended.


----------



## APL

Shostakovich Symphony 7 by Barshai, WDR


----------



## Joe B

Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":










Excellent performance and recording. (Erato-1988)


----------



## Joe B

One of my favorite CD's:










Magnificently performed and recorded. (Delos-1989)


----------



## Flavius

Charpentier: Pastorale H.483; In Nativitatem H.414. Arts Florissants/ Christie (hm)

Charpentier: In Nativitatem H.416; Messe de Minuit à 4 voix. Arts Florissants/ Christie (EMI)


----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> Hoping to get their La Rue for Xmas


That cover is...suspect.


----------



## Kollwitz

Manxfeeder said:


> Say WHAT? That's amazing! Are you sure your Secret Santa isn't the real Santa?


An early Christmas highlight, for sure.

I'm a History teacher and one of my Russisn history sixth form classes (16-17 year olds for those of you not in the UK) asked me to join the class Secret Santa. They asked me what I might like to make it easier for whoever got me, so I told them I'd be delighted with a cheap second hand/charity shop CD of a symphony from a Russian composer, and gave them a few examples. Was obviously delighted and extremely grateful when I saw the set of CDs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part four today this evening, but leaving the Faust until tomorrow.

_Méditation religieuse (Tristia pt.1)_ for mixed choir and winds - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.1 [Text: Anne-Louise Belloc, after Thomas Moore] (orig. 1831 - arr. 1848):
_ La mort d'Ophélie (Tristia pt.2)_ for solo voice and piano - arr. for female choir and orchestra op.18 no.2 [Text: Ernest Legouvé, after William Shakespeare] (orig. 1842 - arr. 1848):



_Marche funèbre pour la dernière scène d'Hamlet (Tristia pt.3)_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.3 (1844):



_La Damnation de Faust_ - 'Légende dramatique' in four parts for four solo voices, seven-part mixed choir, large children's choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: Gérard de Nerval's translation of the work by J.W. von Goethe, with additional text by Almire Gandonnière and Hector Berlioz] (1845-46):


----------



## Joe B

Frank Ticheli's "The Shore":


----------



## philoctetes

Red Terror said:


> That cover is...suspect.


What? Lilac isn't your favorite color?

Obsessed on Bruckner #5 for a while today... Rosbaud, Jochum / Concergebouw and Schuricht, I think I like Rosbaud most


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein conducting; Haydn


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson perforning; Schubert:lieder
Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015.


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann,
Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Malx

Walton, Cello Concerto - Pieter Wispelwey, Sydney So, Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## Jacck

Karlheinz Stockhausen - Klavierstücke (Kontarsky)


----------



## eljr

Materna Requiem


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Rachmaninoff : Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Mass in B minor, BWV 232_


----------



## Rogerx

Gerald Wirth conducting; Vienna Boys Choir: Merry Christmas From Vienna.

Schubert-Akademie.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta
> 
> Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann,
> Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


We are many / many years without Christmas snow in Berlin... (10 or 12) I will keep the beautiful cover of your recording to remind me an era everything was more romantic and natural.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part five today.

_Les nuits d'été (Summer Nights)_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano - arr. for voice and orchestra op.7 [Texts: Théophile Gautier] (orig. 1841 - arr. 1843 and 1856):



_Te Deum_ for tenor, double mixed choir, children's choir, organ and orchestra op.22 (1848-49 - rev. 1852 and 1855):



_Le corsair_- overture for orchestra, after Lord Byron op. 21 (1844 - rev. 1851):
_Béatrice et Bénédict_ - overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name WoO (1860-62):



_L'enfance du Christ_ - 'sacred trilogy' for seven solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra op.25 [Text: Hector Berlioz, after biblical sources] (1850 and 1853-54):


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by the Boulez thread ... Sur Incises, Le Marteau sans Maitre and Pli Selon Pli.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

The High Priest of Music conducting the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln as they hang on to the edge of their seats, 8/31/59.


----------



## Dimace

This one is quite special. It is coming from the remoted 1974, but the sound is very good and the performances super. The Frau Sills is a wonderful Pamira (ok, with a little bit thin voice) and the maestro Schippers conducts masterfully the London SO. Herr Diaz like Maometto is also good. Tha Ambrosian Opera Choir, like always, in top level, with very rich and clear singing.


----------



## Rogerx

Bryden Thomson conducting; Hummel - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas .... Day 8_

*Caldara - Overture to the Christmas Cantata "Vaticini di Pace" (Mallon/Naxos CD)
Anon. - "There is no rose" & "As I Lay on Yoolis Night" (Martin Best Enemble/Nimbus CD)
Herman - Lobt Gott ihr Christen (Ruhland/ ABC LP)
Kugelmann - Dies est laeticiae (Ruhland ABC LP)
Daquin - Noel #11 (Bardon/Pierre Verany CD)
Palestrina - Misssa Hodie Christus Natus Est (Ledger/ Angel LP) *


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Debussy: La Mer, Iberia & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ribonucleic

For a few days now I've had Stravinsky's _Scherzo à la russe_ stuck in my head like an advertising jingle. I first heard it as a makeweight piece on a superlatively recorded Simon Rattle CD of _The Firebird_. But the current listening is accompanying the Balanchine ballet, which is a delightful little trifle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 2*

I'm listening to this because 1) it's the Saturday Symphony and 2) I'll jump on any excuse to listen to Szymanowski.


----------



## Joe B

David Amram's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra", "Honor Song for Sitting Bull" (concerto for cello & orchestra), "Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra":


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Szymanowski, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm listening to this because 1) it's the Saturday Symphony and 2) I'll jump on any excuse to listen to Szymanowski.
> 
> View attachment 110892


Symphonies 3-4 conducted by Semkow are the main reason I reach for this set.


----------



## philoctetes

Szymanowski is a blind spot that I should probably look into... now back to Widor who isn't making as good an impression on me as I'd like, but not giving up yet...


----------



## Andolink

*Luciano Berio*: _Formazioni_, for orchestra (1986)
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra/Stefan Asbury


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Symphonies 3-4 conducted by Semkow are the main reason I reach for this set.


I was a little disappointed with the 2nd symphony. Maybe it's that particular recording. I also have the Dorati recording. I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tippett, A Child of Our Time*

Sir Colin Davis and the BBC Symphony.

View attachment 110894


----------



## starthrower

Orchestral Works Jean Martinon Brilliant Classics 4 CD


----------



## philoctetes

I feel myself going into obsession mode, yesterday it was Bruckner 5 and Tchaikovsky 2, two that I love, and today it will be Tchaikovsky 3 which I don't know at all... and I'm feeling dangerously Russian, 1/1024 Latvian elf...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Upcoming concert beginning today at 13:00 EST (New York): Christian Gerhaher (!), Berlin Philharmonic, Ivan Fischer

Hugo Wolf, Lieder after Goethe and Eduard Mörike
Dvorak, _Legends for Orchestra_
Schubert, _Symphony No. 8 in C Major_

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/...tm_source=Email Newsletter&utm_term=READ MORE


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by the Lachenmann thread. Accanto for clarinet and orchestra and then NUN and Nutturno.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> View attachment 110898
> 
> 
> Orchestral Works Jean Martinon Brilliant Classics 4 CD


Debussy never made sense to me until I heard Martinon's recordings.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Szymanowski Symphony No. 2. Gergiev/LSO.This was my first time listening to this and I quite enjoyed it, though it seemed more like a concerto for orchestra in parts. I liked the theme and variations and how they were worked together. This is a typical LSO Live recording that drops to inaudibility in places, but the orchestra plays well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 2*

I'm having another go at today's Saturday Symphony, this time with Dorati.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Szymanowski, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm having another go at today's Saturday Symphony, this time with Dorati.


Do you like to make Szymanowski rich? :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Debussy never made sense to me until I heard Martinon's recordings.


He has a way of bringing the abstractions into focus. I haven't listened to any of this music for quite a while, and these recordings are a sharp reminder of Debussy's unique ideas and musical genius.


----------



## senza sordino

My third and final part to my mostly Shostakovich listening project, with the intention of listening to all the string quartets plus a few other pieces to keep the variety

Shostakovich Symphonies 4 & 11. Very impressive disk.









Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 and cello Sonata 









Shostakovich Piano Concerti nos 1&2, Piano Quintet 









Shostakovich Symphonies 2 and 15









Shostakovich String Quartets 13, 14 and 15 and Schnittke Quartet no 3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre, Lux Arumuque, Five Hebrew Love Songs*

This is my first encounter with this composer. So far, this is lovely.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Disc 5, "Symphony No. 5":










edit: This is a first listen for me. An excellent symphony.


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Le temps restitué (1957/68) • La loi et le temps	5:17	Barraqué, Jean	Jean Barraqué • Œuvres complétes (disc 1) • Klanforum Wien	Classical 
Beautiful, fleeting, like life. Parts of chorus remind me of Varese's _Nocturnal._


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Te Deum & Mass in D minor* Corydon Singers & Orchestra conducted by Matthew Best on hyperion








Rather good - both the compositions and performance.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Vaughan Williams-'Sinfonia Antarctica' (no.8) and 'Pastoral Symphony' (no.3)
> 
> P Rozario, BBC Symphony Chorus, BBC SO, Andrew Davis.


again this evening!


----------



## Malx

Hindemith, Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher, Rundfunk- Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski.

I've never been a great Hindemith fan but having a soft spot for violin concertos this piece is one I return to from time to time. This is my first listen to Steinbacher's recording and it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Rambler

*Isaac Albeniz: Katona Twins* on Channel Classics








Piano music arranged for two guitars - a natural fit for Albeniz. Well played here.


----------



## eljr

jim prideaux said:


> again this evening!


I love posts like this!

It means you can't be satisfied, the fullness of "human" being revealed.


----------



## Eramire156

*Another recording of the Schubert string quintet*

*Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C major, D. 956*









*Weller Quartet
Dietfried Gurtler*


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski, Symphony No 2 - BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky.

Listened to this for the Saturday Symphony selection - a piece heavily influenced, imo, by Richard Strauss.


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics








Disc 3 from this 5 disc set. A disc devoted to Mahler. 
- Kindertotnlieder
- Funf Ruckert-Lieder
- Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
- Ich bin der Welt abhenden gekommen
- Urlicht from Symphony No. 2

Janet Baker has a voice perfectly suited to Mahler. This disc is quite wonderful!


----------



## Marinera

Very content to listen this evening. cds 1 & 2


----------



## kyjo

eljr said:


> My favorite new release in several years:
> 
> (I just can't listen enough)


This work was a great discovery for me as well! It's heart-stoppingly beautiful, sounding a bit like film music but none the worse for that.


----------



## Marinera

Rambler said:


> *Isaac Albeniz: Katona Twins* on Channel Classics
> View attachment 110905
> 
> 
> Piano music arranged for two guitars - a natural fit for Albeniz. Well played here.


Have to listen to this. Their Falla cd needs to be reissued


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


















Currently listening to Will Todd's musical adaptation of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":









This one slays me!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

James MacMillian's "Sun-Dogs" & "Visitatio Sepulchri":


----------



## Dimace

kyjo said:


> This work was a great discovery for me as well! It's heart-stoppingly beautiful, sounding a bit like film music but none the worse for that.


So many fellow users are listening this recording! I'm sure it is something very special. Together with some Karl Jenkins records this one will be my (not exactly first, but certainly decisive) step to this kind of music.



eljr said:


>


Tell me, if you want, my dear friend, your opinion about the 4th concerto. It is (maybe) the ONLY work of the MELODY CHAMPION I find not very good.


----------



## pmsummer

WOLCUM YULE
*Celtic and British Songs and Carols*
Anonymous 4 - vocal ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-Kings - harps
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## eljr




----------



## JohnD

philoctetes said:


> I feel myself going into obsession mode, yesterday it was Bruckner 5 and Tchaikovsky 2, two that I love, and today it will be Tchaikovsky 3 which I don't know at all... and I'm feeling dangerously Russian, 1/1024 Latvian elf...
> 
> View attachment 110899


I love that cover!


----------



## starthrower

A Sea Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

ArpadArpad Gerecz, Edo de Waart conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos

Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Herman Krebbers (violins), Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Les Solistes Romands, New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet playing Shostakovich's "String Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## senza sordino

I like Christmas music, but I only like to listen to it a few days away from the big day, not weeks. I like to wrap presents and decorate while listening to Christmas music

The #1 Christmas Album, all the usual suspects here. Two disks. 









Tchaikovsky The Nutcracker. Parts of this are very fast, how do the dancers keep up? Overall good, though I would slow down the Snowflakes Waltz, they're coming down like a hail storm and snow pellets.









Josef Suk Pohádka A Fairy Tale, Prokofiev The Love of Three Oranges, Ravel Mother Goose Suite









Britten A Hymn to the Virgin, Suite for Harp, A Birthday Hansel, A Ceremony of Carols, Eight folk Song Arrangements, Deus in adjutorium 









And from Spotify A Vaughan Williams Christmas. Very nice


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Gerald Finzi's "Come Away, Death":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano) performing; Music for Violin and Piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Dvorak: Stabat mater & Legends.

Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Cyril Scott - Piano Concerto 2*
I was curious what the "Engllish Debussy" sounds like and it was not bad. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Scherzo a la Russe + Balakirev, Islamey - Alexandre Kantorow.

A nice gently playful start to a Sunday.


----------



## haydnguy

First Listen...


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> ArpadArpad Gerecz, Edo de Waart conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos
> 
> Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Herman Krebbers (violins), Heinz Holliger (oboe)
> 
> Les Solistes Romands, New Philharmonia Orchestra.


Wonderful disc! I had it as an LP in the 1960s. My taste in baroque performances has changed since then but I remain very strongly attached to a number of the Grumiaux recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Red Terror said:


>


What about this set? Is it a worthwhile addition for someone who already has a few Bartok sets?


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Hindemith, Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher, Rundfunk- Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski.
> 
> I've never been a great Hindemith fan but having a soft spot for violin concertos this piece is one I return to from time to time. This is my first listen to Steinbacher's recording and it sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> View attachment 110906


I saw that download and was tempted but I already have quite a few wonderful recordings of the Britten. It was the Hindemith that intrigued me. I do sometimes like Hindemith (quite a wide range of it) but somehow never really got on with the violin concerto - based on the famous Oistrakh recording - so I was wondering if Steinbacher manages to make it flower?


----------



## Enthusiast

It had to come! Listened to 2 cantatas yesterday evening and the remaining 4 today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Hector Berlioz - sixth and final part, and today it's *THE BIG ONE*. :trp::trp::trp::trp:

_Les Troyens_ - grand opera in five acts WoO [Libretto: Hector Berlioz, after Virgil] (1856-58):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sir Alan Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: Symphonies 40 and 41 .

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Taggart

We've known this for nearly 45 years. A lovely collection of Elizabethan music excellently sung and played.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Bruffy conducting; Rheinberger - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - Christmas Oratorio*, BWV248, René Jacobs Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Joe B

edit: Excellent recording of Erik Esenvalds's "O salutaris hostia"


----------



## Dongiovanni

My favourite piano pieces


----------



## Andolink

*Gösta Nystroem* (1890-1966): _Sinfonia seria_ (1963)


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Das Wohltemperierte Clavier, Book I BWV 846-869_


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Camille Saint-Saëns
Violin Concerto no.3 in B minor, op.61

Ernest Chausson
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op.25*









*Nathan Milstein

Anatole Fistoulari
The Philharmonia Orchestra *


----------



## eljr

Part II


----------



## Andolink

*A. Vivaldi*: violin concertos
Duilio M. Galfetti, violin
I Barocchisti/Diego Fasolis


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Doráti conducting; Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 of this excellent Ravel collection - warming!


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas songs from around Europe

Die Singphoniker.


----------



## APL

Mozart Violin concerto no. 1, 2 by Grumiaux
Goldmark Violin conc. by Nai Youan Hu


----------



## Andolink

*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach* (1657-1714): Cantatas


----------



## Dimace

So many great recordings! So many new ideas! Unbelievable! *The current listening thread is by far the best in this great forum. *Here the music is the Queen and nothing else matters.


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas.


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas ..... Day 9_

*Hindemith - Introduction to "Tuttifantchen" (Tortelier/Chandos CD)
Tippett - The Weeping Babe (Davis/ Argo LP)
Hovhaness - Symphony #49 "Christmas Symphony" (Schwartz/Crystal CD)
Crumb - A Little Suite for Christmas (Barone/CRI CD)
Hanson - Dies Natalis (Hunsberger/Centaur CD)*


----------



## Joe B

Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boulez
Sur Incises
Messagesquisse
Anthèmes 2*
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Hae-Sun Kang (violin); Vincent Bauer (percussion), Dimitri Vassilakis (piano), Michel Cerutti (percussion), Marianne Le Mentec (harp), Daniel Ciampolini (percussion), Sandrine Chatron (harp), Hideki Nagano (piano), Florent Boffard (piano), Frédérique Cambreling (harp)
Ensemble Intercontemporain & Ensemble De Violoncelles De Paris, cond. Pierre Boulez
[DG, rec. 1999]


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Violin Sonata No. 1 (Midori, violin / Robert McDonald, piano)












> A silky and suave Saint-Saëns Violin Sonata No. 1 closes the program. This piece has the same structure as the composer's famous Organ Symphony-four movements arranged in two linked pairs-and here there's no probing for depths that the music doesn't have. Instead, the players offer shapely phrasing, a euphonious blending of tones (the adagio is especially gorgeous), and the kind of lightness without superficiality that this expertly crafted music requires. Excellently balanced sound allows the natural interplay between instruments to register with exemplary clarity. As with her previous recording of sonatas by Elgar and Franck, this disc adds a new dimension to Midori's art as a chamber player of great insight and taste. A very enjoyable listen indeed. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 9 - David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

The first three cantatas from this recording of the Christmas Oratorio. You can take it that I will have listened to the other three cantatas by midday tomorrow.


----------



## Flavius

Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ. De los Angeles, Gedda...Orch. de la Société du Concerts du Conservatoire/ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J.S. Bach
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828
Boulez
Notations pour piano
J. S. Bach
French Suite No. 1 in D Minor, BWV812
Boulez
Incises*
David Fray (piano)
[Erato, rec. 2005]


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings this week. As I mentioned before, some weeks ago now, I stopped listening to the radio or watching tv as I get ready for work, now I put on a cd.

L'Orchestre de Louis XIII, Jordi Savall et al. A new purchase and quite nice.









Bach Brandenburg Concerti









Corelli Violin Sonatas Op 5









Julian Bream Baroque Recital. This cd starts well, but really slows down. I got it last summer in a give away, now I know why.









Vivaldi La Stravaganza A new purchase


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Handel, Messiah (part one) - Joan Rodgers, Della Jones, Christopher Robson, Philip Langridge, Bryn Terfel, Collegium Musicum 90 Richard Hickox.


----------



## Kollwitz

Beethoven symphonies 5 and 7 - Kleiber VPO


----------



## Rambler

*Mel Bonis: Piano Quartets* Mozart Piano Quartet on MDG















Mel (Melanie) was a French female composer of the late 19th / early 20th century. Not from a musical family, she was 'forced' into an unsuitable marriage with a much older man. She later had an affair (and child) with the man who she had loved prior to her marriage. Despite these unpromising circumstances she seems to have been a fairly prolific composer.

This disc is my only experience of her music. It's very French. Certainly a composer whose works deserve a hearing, if these are typical. Not exactly an unjustly ignored genius, or particularly cutting edge. But for those who like French music of this period a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I saw that download and was tempted but I already have quite a few wonderful recordings of the Britten. It was the Hindemith that intrigued me. I do sometimes like Hindemith (quite a wide range of it) but somehow never really got on with the violin concerto - based on the famous Oistrakh recording - so I was wondering if Steinbacher manages to make it flower?


The Oistrakh recording you mention, if I remember correctly, is let down by some less than perfect orchestral playing - although to be fair it is some years since I listened to it.

Steinbacher has a superb tone and to my ear is definitely at her best in the quieter passages. The orchestration of the piece as with a lot of Hindemith is quite brassy and she seems at times to be overwhelmed in the mix. Overall a delicate performance might be how I would describe it, bearing in mind I have only listened to it twice.
The recording doesn't displace the Leonidas Kavakos recording on Chandos as my preferred recording. Kavakos holds his own better when pitched up against the orchestra - but I'm pleased to have another take on the piece.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Disc 1 of this excellent Ravel collection - warming!
> 
> View attachment 110929


Must get my eyesight checked I initially read your comment as WARNING!


----------



## eljr




----------



## koki0505

Schumann: Violin Concerto in D Minor
Soloist: Isabelle Faust
Orchestra: Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Midway into the first movement, I'm hearing things I haven't heard before. So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## Malx

koki0505 said:


> Schumann: Violin Concerto in D Minor
> Soloist: Isabelle Faust
> Orchestra: Freiburger Barockorchester


Welcome to the forum koki0505


----------



## Rambler

*The Piano Music of Frank Bridge Vol.1* Mark Bebbington on Somm















I'm ashamed to say this is the only Frank Bridge CD in my collection. He's better known to me as the teacher of Benjamin Britten, rather than as a composer. Given that I understand Britten rated him highly, this is perhaps unfortunate. I really should get to know more of his music.

This disc starts off with some early piano works, which are pretty conventional. When we reach 'The Hour Glass' things dramatically improve.

From all accounts the Piano Sonata is his most substantial and challenging piano composition. I get the impression that other works (in other idioms) expand upon the sonatas musical 'world' - perhaps more successfully.


----------



## Malx

Another seasonal work.

Vaughan Williams, Hodie - A Christmas Cantata - Janet Baker, Richard Lewis, John Shirley-Quirk, Bach Choir, Choristers of Westminster Abbey, LSO, Sir David Willcocks.









This may be a sacrilegious comment and if it offends anyone I apologise. 
Whilst listening to 'The March of the Three Kings: From kingdoms of wisdom -' section I started to think of the marching music as being similar in some respects to certain sections of western movie soundtracks I recall from my youth. I had visions of Sitting Bull joining with the three kings .... strange! No mulled wine has been taken!


----------



## eljr

Flute Concerto


----------



## eljr

Clouded Yellow

Potassium

Exalted


----------



## Malx

On this CD, early music ensemble Doulce Mémoire, sing and play music of the Christian and Muslim worlds around the time of the Renaissance. The CD consists of pieces that would have been sung in less formalised situations than churches and mosques but still adequately expressing the musicians/singers faith.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream Edition Vol.25 - Music of Spain* Granados & Albeniz on RCA








Arrangements for guitar. Very nice!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Vivaldi - Flute Concertos*

Robert Stallman (flute)

John Lubbock / Orchestra of St. John's Smith Square


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Autumn, A Way A Lone, I Hear the Water Dreaming, Twill by Twilight. Yokoyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Numajire (Denon)


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE REQUIEM
_and other works_
*Gavin Bryars*

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Qual Donna
*


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Clouded Yellow
> 
> Potassium
> 
> Exalted


Kronos quartet is really super. And, ALWAYS, the quality of the sound TOP!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre, Three Songs of Faith*

This is the big pleasant surprise from the box set. It's choral music that washes over you, if you're into that kind of thing. I'm just glad I'm not singing it; it sounds like it requires spot-on pitch control.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Last Symphonies. Mathieu Herzog/Ensemble Appassionato. I believe this is the first recording by this group and it's aptly named for I don't think I've ever heard Mozart performed with as much passion as shown here. Some of the tempos and dynamic verge on the eccentric but it all works if you give it a chance. Recommended for Mozart lovers who'd like to hear a fresh take on three of his masterpieces.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace,

I like the version of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 4 performed by Rachmaninoff, Ormandy, and the Philadelphia Orchestra. If you haven't already heard that one, maybe it will work for you.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Jiri Cart (1708-1778): Flute Sonata in E Minor

Petr Pomkla, flute -- Lucie Fiserova, harpsichord -- Dalibor Pimek, cello


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Listening to John Rutter conducting the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra performing his "Requiem":


----------



## rbacce




----------



## starthrower

I'm really enjoying this 5 disc set.


----------



## bejart

Sir William Herschel (1738-1822): Symphony No.13 in D Major

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No. 7-8-9

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> What about this set? Is it a worthwhile addition for someone who already has a few Bartok sets?


I have a few sets myself but this is quite excellent. Recommended!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Wilhem Bruns - Mozart Horn Concertos! Lovely, really inspired playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Reinhold-Quartett performing; Eugene d'Albert: The Complete String Quartets.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wilhem Bruns - Mozart Horn Concertos! Lovely, really inspired playing.


So the "love" for Mozart is back then.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting; Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Francesco Meli (tenor), Alex Esposito (bass)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## haydnguy

I'm just starting my first listening. It has rather interesting description on the back cover.
*********************
"One of the most sought-after and decorated composers of his generation, Richard Danielpour refers to himself as a "an American composer with a Middle Eastern memory". His distinctive voice is part of a rich Neo-Romantic heritage which includes 20th century American and European composers alike. *Darkness in the Ancient Valley,* a symphony in 5 movements inspired by recent events in Iran, utilizes a wide range of Persian folk-melodies and Sufi rhythms.

*Toward a Season of Peace* is an oratorio which explores violence and war in the name of religion, using the season of Spring as a metaphor for change and transformation towards songs of peace through forgiveness. Danielpour's insistence on music having "an immediate visceral impact" can be heard throughout his oeuvre, and the beautifully translated Persian poetry and rich spirit of harmony in *Toward a Season of Peace* make it symbolic of a brighter future for our time."

Darkness in the Ancient Valley - 2011
Toward a Season of Peace (2012)

***I've just been listening generally to "Darkness in the Ancient Valley" as I was typing this and it's absolutely gorgeous. Accessible and heavenly. Definitely recommended.


----------



## haydnguy

Andolink said:


> *J.S. Bach*: _Das Wohltemperierte Clavier, Book I BWV 846-869_
> 
> View attachment 110926


I have that. It's a good one.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> So the "love" for Mozart is back then.


my opinions are constantly changing, by the second, really!


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part one of three this morning.

_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone (or tenor) and piano [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04): 
_The House of Life_ - cycle of six songs for baritone (or tenor) and piano [Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1904):










_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):



_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ for baritone, mixed choir, organ, strings and percussion [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1912):



_Mass_ in G-minor for unaccompanied mixed choir (1922):


----------



## Merl

Symphonies 4 and 5 from this Sikari set. Nice performances but very low volume. Oh well, the neighbours are away for Xmas so I'll crank up the volume.


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> I'm just starting my first listening. It has rather interesting description on the back cover.
> *********************
> "One of the most sought-after and decorated composers of his generation, Richard Danielpour refers to himself as a "an American composer with a Middle Eastern memory". His distinctive voice is part of a rich Neo-Romantic heritage which includes 20th century American and European composers alike. *Darkness in the Ancient Valley,* a symphony in 5 movements inspired by recent events in Iran, utilizes a wide range of Persian folk-melodies and Sufi rhythms.
> 
> *Toward a Season of Peace* is an oratorio which explores violence and war in the name of religion, using the season of Spring as a metaphor for change and transformation towards songs of peace through forgiveness. Danielpour's insistence on music having "an immediate visceral impact" can be heard throughout his oeuvre, and the beautifully translated Persian poetry and rich spirit of harmony in *Toward a Season of Peace* make it symbolic of a brighter future for our time."
> 
> Darkness in the Ancient Valley - 2011
> Toward a Season of Peace (2012)
> 
> ***I've just been listening generally to "Darkness in the Ancient Valley" as I was typing this and it's absolutely gorgeous. Accessible and heavenly. Definitely recommended.
> 
> View attachment 110966


I have been in receipt of this nearly 2 months and sill not found the time to spin it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Dudamel conducting; Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## Jacck

*Karol Szymanowski - KRÒL ROGER *
this is a fantastic opera


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

The English Concert and Trevor Pinnock doing Mozart's Symphonies. It really depends on the performance for Baroque and Classical to me, less inspired versions don't do it for me at all where a mediocre Romantic can do it for me.


----------



## Joe B

haydnguy said:


> I'm just starting my first listening. It has rather interesting description on the back cover....
> 
> Darkness in the Ancient Valley - 2011
> Toward a Season of Peace (2012)
> 
> ***I've just been listening generally to *"Darkness in the Ancient Valley"* as I was typing this and *it's absolutely gorgeous.* *Accessible* and *heavenly*.* Definitely recommended.*
> 
> View attachment 110966


I agree completely!


----------



## Dimace

Today I don't have any suggestions for you! I don't have any recordings or presentations!

*Today I have only the best wishes for you, my dearest friends!*

*MERRY CHRISTMAS! *

*With health, peace, good music and beautiful conversations*


----------



## Rogerx

Huw Williams conducting; Adeste Fideles

Christmas Carols from her Majesty's Chapel Royal

Choir of the Chapel Royal.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pinnock - Mozart 41 (A Triumphant Christmas Eve it shall be!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Best wishes to all those contributors whose posts I continue to enjoy!

I have developed my own personal Xmas tradition over the past 15 years or so.....

Prokofiev's 1st, Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's Symphony in C-a DG recording by the Orpheus Chamber Orch.

( have no idea why but the Prokofiev 1st seems somehow to embody the atmosphere of this time of the year!)


----------



## Captainnumber36

jim prideaux said:


> Best wishes to all those contributors whose posts I continue to enjoy!
> 
> I have developed my own personal Xmas tradition over the past 15 years or so.....
> 
> Prokofiev's 1st, Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's Symphony in C-a DG recording by the Orpheus Chamber Orch.
> 
> ( have no idea why but the Prokofiev 1st seems somehow to embody the atmosphere of this time of the year!)


Call me cliche or bland, but I do love Strauss II Waltzes around this time. Pretty much anything filled with pride and glory does it for me, but the Waltzes are especially festive to my ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan / V.P / Leontyne Price: Christmas .


----------



## Vasks

_Sounds of Christmas .... Final Day_

*Humperdinck - Overture to "Hansel and Gretel" (Rickenbacher/Virgin CD)
Wolf - 4 Christmas Selections* from "Spanishen Liederbuch" (Lehmann/ MHS LP)
Dupre - Variations sur un vieux Noel (Engels/ Naxos CD)
Respighi - The Adoration of the Magi from "Trittico Botticelliano" (Vasary/Chandos CD)
Lane - Wassail Dances (Sutherland/Naxos CD)*

* Nun wandre Maria, Ach, Des Knaben Augen, Die ihr schwebet um diese Palmen & Fuhr mich Kind nach Bethlehem


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

Rudolf Kempe conducting; Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor and Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46.

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre, The Stolen Child, Water Night, Night and Gold, Sleep
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Sonata No. 2
*

Pollini did something magical on this entire CD. He leaves me thinking this way of the Boulez piece: Unplayable, certainly. Undecipherable, maybe. Revelatory, undeniably.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra in the recording I got to know the piece from (in the 1960s). It is still my favourite. This set also includes a couple of other irreplaceable performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part two of three tonight.

_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone (or tenor) and piano, arr. for baritone (or tenor) and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams and Roy Douglas [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (orig. 1901-04 - arr. ???? and 1961-62): 
_On Wenlock Edge_ - cycle of six songs for tenor, piano and string quartet, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. by 1924):



_Sancta Civitas (The Holy City)_ - oratorio for baritone, tenor, semi-choir, distant boys' choir, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Revelation_] (1923-25):
_Flos Campi (Flower of the Field)_ - suite for solo viola, wordless mixed choir and small orchestra (1925):
_Whitsunday Hymn_ - from _Three Choral Hymns_ for baritone (or tenor), mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929):



_Benedicite_ - canticle for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1929):
_Five Tudor Portraits_ for contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936):



_Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, women's choir, and orchestra (1932):
_Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman/John Bright/Bibilical and liturgical sources] (1936):


----------



## agoukass

Piacentino, Cercere, Alberti, Giovanni Battista Sammartini: Flute Concertos 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
I Solisti Veneti / Claudio Scimone


----------



## Joe B

Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## eljr

crossover classical


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## agoukass

Handel: Flute Sonatas 

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute 
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord


----------



## Enthusiast

The J. Strauss thread inspired me to listen to this fun double album. I listened to Disc 1 (Mozart and Johann Strauss) and may listen to the 2nd disc (Lanner) tomorrow.









Then four cantatas from this ... the other two tomorrow! Jacobs can sometimes drive music too hard sometimes but this is very nicely done.









HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still listening to some Christmas music here.

Christmas in Medieval England, from Spotify 









Christmas Carols King's College Cambridge. From Spotify. I couldn't find the image used in Spotify, this is as close as I could find, same artists, but I'm not sure about all the music. Nice stuff.









Vaughan Williams A Fantasia on Christmas Carols, The First Nowell, On Christmas Night. From Spotify 









Handel Messiah, my new cd









Prokofiev Symphonies 1 & 5, my old cd. I'm taking a cue from our good friend here Jim Prideaux who likes Prokofiev first symphony as suitable for Christmas. I agree. Prokofiev Troika is very suitable at Christmas too.


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening.

Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker. Dudamel/LA Philharmonic. An excellent performance which I'll return to this time next year.










Porpora: Christmas Oratorio. Kammerorchester Basel. Delightful, a nice addition to Bach's.


----------



## Joe B

highly recommend


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Sonata No. 2
> *
> 
> Pollini did something magical on this entire CD. He leaves me thinking this way of the Boulez piece: Unplayable, certainly. Undecipherable, maybe. Revelatory, undeniably.
> 
> View attachment 110971


Possibly Pollini's best recording - at least for me. 
Definitely one to dip in and out of with your concentration faculties switched to maximum.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 (Karajan-1981)


----------



## Malx

Handel, Messiah Parts II & III - Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox et al.









SEASONS GREETING TO ALL.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gorecki, Totus Tuus*


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 5th Piano Concertos

Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 10 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Malx

Webern, Variations for piano Op 27 & Boulez Piano Sonata No 2 - Pollini.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Sonata No. 2
> *
> 
> Pollini did something magical on this entire CD. He leaves me thinking this way of the Boulez piece: Unplayable, certainly. Undecipherable, maybe. Revelatory, undeniably.
> 
> View attachment 110971





Malx said:


> Webern, Variations for piano Op 27 & Boulez Piano Sonata No 2 - Pollini.
> 
> View attachment 110980


I believe our conversation for Boulez helped a lot here. More recordings of him are coming. Nice!


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" 

Berlin Philharmonic / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.

I enjoy this composers Symphonies immensely and his eighth is one of my current favourites.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set that includes all string quartets, quintets and the octet.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: November Steps, Eclipse, Viola Concerto. Imai, Yokoyama, Tsuruta, Saito Kinen Orch./ Ozawa (Philips)


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Sonatas for violin & piano Nos 3 & 4 - Renaud Capucon & Frank Braley.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## agoukass

Zoltan Kodaly: Dances of Marosszek; Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos Suite 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## cougarjuno

*Saint Saens - Christmas Oratorio / Britten - A Ceremony of Carols*

Martin Flamig and Dresden Philharmonic and Choir


----------



## Dimace

*Theodoros and Tschaikowsky's 5th* for the most beautiful time of the year. (SWR Orchestra) For me (as I have already said) the best Symphony in the human history. The true Piotrs testament for the eternity.


----------



## Joe B

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra playing Aaron Copland's "Appalachian Spring":


----------



## Joe B

What a great opening to this work.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Four times through this set today and I am loving it. I am putting it at the top with my other favorite Messiah sets (Pearlman and Solti). And to think it comes with a 99 cent Big Box Handel download on Amazon with nearly 300 tracks and several oratorios etc.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra, Op.31 (Berlin Philharmonic / Karajan)












> Finally we have the true masterpiece, Arnold Schoenberg's terrifyingly vitriolic 'Variations for Orchestra'. This could be said to be the perfection of atonality, a twenty-minute suite of madness exploring the innermost facets of the orchestra in a grossly perverted way. Under Karajan the whole project oozes class that constantly amazes, a performance of such vivid perfection that one is constantly troubled by the deep inner message of this wonderful music. Star of all this effortless virtuosity is the magnificent Berlin Philharmonic, an instrument of true glory in classical and in depth. Seen in the context of many subsequent recordings, Karajan's ground-breaking records of the New Viennese School still hold the capacity to thrill. Gerald Fenech - MusicWeb International


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson performing; Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Orchestre National de France.


Inspired by your post Rog'.......my first listen this Xmas morning (still left with presents to wrap!) is the Ousset,Rattle and CBSO recording of the 2nd Piano Concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

jim prideaux said:


> Inspired by your post Rog'.......my first listen this Xmas morning (still left with presents to wrap!) is the Ousset,Rattle and CBSO recording of the 2nd Piano Concerto.


I like the Ousset also , long time I was always in doubt about Rogé or Collard, but this one is my new favorite. 
Hope he's going recording the other 3


----------



## Rogerx

Guillaume Vincent performing; Rachmaninoff: Complete Preludes.
Christmas present.


----------



## DavidA

As it's Christmas morning early I listen to Messiah by Handel. This version by Pinnock is one of the very best combining musical and spiritual values


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25 and

Quartetto e Coro dei Maggi, H59/ Sara la baigneuse, H69

Susan Graham (mezzo), John Mark Ainsley (tenor), François Le Roux (baritone)

Choeur de l'Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## haydnguy

*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Jacck

Francis Poulenc, Quatre Motets pour le Temps de Noël, Netherlands Chamber Choir




beautiful


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part three of three this late morning/afternoon.

_Serenade to Music_ for sixteen vocal soloists and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):










_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and orchestra (1949):



_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir and small orchestra [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1949):



_Hodie (This Day)_ - cantata for tenor, baritone, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Text: Liturgical and Biblical sources/John Milton/Miles Coverdale (after Martin Luther)/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/anon. English/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Disc 1, Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


I'll need crack this one open this week!


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus performing; Mozart: Complete Piano Trios.
This will do for lunch.


----------



## Jacck

Bach: Christmas cantatas (BWV40,63,110)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


gave this 2 full listens this morning.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In situ by Philippe Manoury after some friendly advice here on TC. Never heard of this composer before, it's so hard to be up to date on music...


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastian Bohren performing; Beethoven Violin Concerto

Schumann : Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra, Op.131/ Françaix, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Nonetto (After Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-Flat Major, K. 452)
Sebastian Bohren (violin)

Chaarts Chamber Artists.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not really an Adams fan but I do love this Christmas Oratorio. Perhaps it is because the singing is so excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch Erato_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio.*


----------



## Art Rock

The same, yet different:


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Monadologie XIII "The Saucy Maid" by Bernhard Lang. Second discovery of the 1st Day of Christmas. (1st was Philippe Manoury.)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

John Rutter directing The Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia:










Merry Christmas!


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Rogerx

Jiri Kout & Jiri Belohlavek conducting; Dvorak: Piano & Cello Concertos

Jiri Barta (cello) and Martin Kasik (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

I've finally gotten through all of the Milhaud Piano Concerti










Started out enjoying them a lot, but by the end was fatigued of Milhaud's shenanigans.

For refreshment of the soul, resorted to a work composed by someone who apparently was paying attention during classes on harmony. Howels, first suite for strings, first movement.










What a relief!


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening.

This is a wonderful collection of carols










Handel: Messiah Harry Christophers/The Sixteen. An intimate performance, beautifully done. Recommended.


----------



## Itullian

This arrived yesterday.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philippe Manoury again


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part three of three this late morning/afternoon.
> 
> _Serenade to Music_ for sixteen vocal soloists and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and orchestra (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> _An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir and small orchestra [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> _Hodie (This Day)_ - cantata for tenor, baritone, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Text: Liturgical and Biblical sources/John Milton/Miles Coverdale (after Martin Luther)/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/anon. English/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):


I have seen 2 VERY IMPORTANT things in this presentation:

1. The *EMI labe*l everyone for Vaughan. This is VERY professional, because you have a better reliable comparison in the field overall quality sound recording and engineering (and the good news are that this is super)

2. The name *Adrian Boult.* One week before, as a good German guy (despite I don't consider Andre a German, but American, French and Jew!!!!) I was believing that Andre Previn was the conductor who has most contributed to the music renascence of this magnificent composer and, logically, the recordings of the Previn (which is what I have) are the best. All these one week before. By this time, a fellow user in this forum, informed me that the Sir Adrian Boult is the biggest Vaughan Expert and revivor.  I immediately bought 2 recordings (a couple o symphonies) and I admit that the Chester Boy is maybe better than the ''German" one, with more English sound (which I LOVE) and more interesting approach to this works!

From this moment, my dear friend, (for me always) you are *Der Vaughans Experte* of this great Forum! Well done and Merry Christmas! :tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: 21 Hungarian Dances; Waltzes, Op. 39 

Duo Tal & Groethuysen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> Well done and Merry Christmas! :tiphat:


Thank you very much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Waiting for guests to arrive so I can finally eat - another hour to go - for some reason, Mahler came to mind.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous, Christmas Traditional, American Traditional, John Jacob Niles, John Francis Wade, George Frederick Handel, American Anonymous, Benjamin Franklin White, William Billings, Patsy Williamson, Carl Thiel, Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

_Erato_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - piano works part one tonight.

Sonata no.1 in C for piano duet K19d (1765):
Sonata no.2 in D for piano duet K381 (1772):
Sonata no.3 in F for piano duet K358 (1774):



Eight variations in G on the Dutch song _Laat ons Juichen, Batavieren!_ by Christian Ernst Graaf K24 (1766):
Seven variations in D on the Dutch song _Willem van Nassau_ K25 (1766):
Six variations in G on _Mio car Adone_ from the opera _La fiera di Venezia_ by Antonio Salieri K180 (1773):
Twelve variations in C on a menuet by Johann Christian Fischer K179 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C K279 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F K280 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat K281 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat K282 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.5 in G K283 (1774):


----------



## Joe B

Discovered in yesterday's mail, first listen:


----------



## Jacck

*Hilding Rosenberg - Symphony No.3 "The Four ages of Man" (1939)*
first listen, enjoyable symphony
*Ravi Shankar - Symphony*
great symphony, that is if you are into exotic music combining Indian citar with western orchestra


----------



## ribonucleic

Boulez - Pli selon pli (Ensemble Intercontemporain / Christine Schäfer / Pierre Boulez)












> We now have that third recording‚ but with the Ensemble InterContemporain expanded to 57 players‚ fitting the composer's definitive conception of the work as enhanced chamber music. Moreover‚ this is in effect a first recording‚ since it incorporates the revisions which Boulez made to the first and fourth movements during the 1980s. The recording was made after the series of public performances connected with Boulez's 75th birthday in 2000‚ and the composer wryly notes in the booklet that it was the result of assiduous preparation‚ with no insecurity or 'panic'. It is indeed a remarkably polished‚ gravely expressive account‚ as if Boulez now sees his 'portrait of Mallarmé' more as a ritual homage to the radical 19th*century poet than as a multivalent‚ urgent‚ even angry sketch of the kind of intransigent creativity that‚ as Boulez saw it‚ all too few of his contemporaries were committing themselves to at the time of the work's genesis (1957*60). But‚ even without panic‚ there can be no such thing as a sanitised‚ lushly comforting Pli selon Pli. The music remains Boulez's most extended engagement with the modernist aesthetic‚ especially in the concluding 'Tombeau'‚ which so determinedly resists that very continuity and coherent cum*ulation to which it seems to aspire. The recording (made at the Cité de la musique in Paris) is technically immaculate‚ with the intricate tapestry woven around guitar‚ mandolin and harps and the labyrinthine interactions between families of flutes‚ horns and lower strings especially well managed. The microtonal inflections in the vocal line of the fourth movement are supremely difficult to bring off‚ but Christine Schäfer sings serenely and securely‚ with an admirable poetic presence‚ her evening*out of the printed dynamics presumably in line with Boulez's own current view of the music. Although one can imagine other performances recapturing more of the score's original fire and fury‚ this is an imposing representation of a work which sums up the composer's vision of art and life in the years before he found his way to a viable electro*acoustic technique and a more stable view of musical structure. - Gramophone


----------



## ribonucleic

Now for a palate cleanser...

Mozart - Exsultate, jubilate, K.165 (Cecilia Bartoli / Wiener Kammerorchester / György Fischer)


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Daniel-Ben Pienaar.

I have stupidly sampled a number of the sonatas from this box finally playing through the Waldstein. 
I say stupidly as I am now extremely tempted to buy another set that I really don't need - or do I........


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Daniel-Ben Pienaar.
> 
> I have stupidly sampled a number of the sonatas from this box finally playing through the Waldstein.
> I say stupidly as I am now extremely tempted to buy another set that I really don'y need - or do I........
> 
> View attachment 111000


There's always room for another Beethoven sonata set and string quartet set


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 2-4


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Waiting for guests to arrive so I can finally eat - another hour to go - for some reason, Mahler came to mind.
> 
> View attachment 110997


Do it like me: Mahler, Bruckner, Liszt, Beethoven, Scriabin, every FFF day of the year and let your guest (in emergency) to attack your collection for something more suitable for the days, just to save our life. To their comment "What the FFF? Again this FFF music? Don't you have something else to listen?'' reply with a big smile and say: Guys I want the best for you.'' After call the police. It will be very helpful to you... :lol:


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva, Op. 143 (Ortrun Wenkel / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink)












> Haitink's performance is a vivid one and seems all the more so for the crisp precision with which instrumental timbres are realized on CD; the deeply moving Tsvetayeva songs are a generous bonus. - Gramophone


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Daniel-Ben Pienaar.
> 
> I have stupidly sampled a number of the sonatas from this box finally playing through the Waldstein.
> I say stupidly as I am now extremely tempted to buy another set that I really don't need - or do I........
> 
> View attachment 111000


I appreciate a lot, that also today you are listening Beethoven. I hope your friends and guest are sharing my appreciation too. :lol: (mine were a little bit brutal...) :lol:


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat minor, Op. 138 (Borodin-first cycle)

Although the Pacifica set is my reference now, there's never a substitute for Soviet artists in this repertoire.


----------



## Eramire156

*From the Complete Columbia Album Collection*

*Igor Stravinsky 
The Soldier's Tale
Septet
Pastorale
3 Pieces for Clarinet Solo
Suite Italienne









Tashi 
Peter Serkin
Ida Kavafian
Fred Sherry
Richard Stoltzman*


----------



## starthrower

Eramire156 said:


> *Igor Stravinsky
> The Soldier's Tale
> Septet
> Pastorale
> 3 Pieces for Clarinet Solo
> Suite Italienne
> 
> View attachment 111003
> 
> 
> Tashi
> Peter Serkin
> Ida Kavafian
> Fred Sherry
> Richard Stoltzman*


Me want this box!


----------



## Itullian

English suites


----------



## Eramire156

starthrower said:


> Me want this box!


Great box, get it before it goes out of print.


----------



## Red Terror

Eramire156 said:


> *Igor Stravinsky
> The Soldier's Tale
> Septet
> Pastorale
> 3 Pieces for Clarinet Solo
> Suite Italienne
> 
> View attachment 111003
> 
> 
> Tashi
> Peter Serkin
> Ida Kavafian
> Fred Sherry
> Richard Stoltzman*


Is this whole set conducted by Stravinsky?

Never mind. Money better spent on the decca Bartok set.


----------



## Eramire156

Red Terror said:


> Is this whole set conducted by Stravinsky?


Most of the set, the remainder under his supervision by Robert Craft, see the link below for more information.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/igor-stravinsky-complet/hnum/6955869


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano and conductor 
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Mozart: Dissonances

String Quartet No.15 in D Minor KV421/Divertimento in F major, K138/String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465


----------



## Joe B

Also in yesterday's mail, first spin:


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam.


----------



## Guest

Malipiere, Piano Concerti 6, 5, 4.










I remember being being gradually less impressed as I listened to this set the first time. This time I started at the end, and found Concertos 6, then 5 interesting, but 4 the true masterpiece. The outer movements are constructed from lively chromatic counterpoint. The central slow movement is a dramatic meditation, feature rich, sensuous writing for strings and horns. Really a very fine work, beautifully performed and recorded.


----------



## Joe B

Kantorei performing works of Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ribonucleic said:


> Shostakovich - Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva, Op. 143 (Ortrun Wenkel / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink)


Moving indeed, especially as the poet's final years were so wretched. The piano version is particularly bleak.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Some slightly popularised Monteverdi.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Daniel-Ben Pienaar.
> 
> I have stupidly sampled a number of the sonatas from this box finally playing through the Waldstein.
> I say stupidly as I am now extremely tempted to buy another set that I really don't need - or do I........
> 
> View attachment 111000


Somehow that set convinced me that I needed another some time ago. There are many many worthwhile sets and many of those have some indispensable performances within them. Indispensable sets are perhaps not so many but, after knowing it for less than a year, I do already wonder whether Pienaar's might be one of them.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - piano works part two this afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.6 in D K284 (1775):
Piano Sonata no.7 in C K309 (1777):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A-minor K310 (1778)
Piano Sonata no.9 in D K311 (1777):
Nine variations in C on the arietta _Lison dormait_ from the opera _Julie_ by Nicolas Dezède K264 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the French song _La belle Françoise_ K353 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the romance _Je suis Lindor_ by Antoine-Laurent Baudron from the music to the Pierre Beaumarchais play _Le Barbier de Seville_ K354 (1778):
Eight variations in F on the chorus _Dieu d'amour_ from the opera _Les mariages samnites_ by André Grétry K352 (1781):
Twelve variations in C on the French song _Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman_ K265 (1781 or 1782):



Sonata in D for two pianos K448 (1781):


----------



## Rogerx

Linda di Carlo (piano) & OperaEnsemble performing; Farrenc: Wind Sextet And Trios.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Finlandia, Tapiola
*

I forgot I had this until, when I was playing with my grandkids on Christmas, I stumbled on it upstairs. It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Joe B

Morten Lauridsen's "Lux Aeterna":


----------



## eljr

Symphony

Allegro molto
Huw Watkins
10:49

Lento
Huw Watkins
11:05


----------



## Jacck

*Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes (1945)*
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Enjoyable music. Not intellectually challenging, not mould-breakingingly avant-garde, simply enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today seems to belong to Monteverdi for me. This is a wonderful version - beautiful singing with lots of drama - of a great opera.


----------



## starthrower

From the Ozawa Original Jacket Philips Years box


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Flämig conducting; Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie.


----------



## Vasks

Colored Field: A large work that was initially a English Horn Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Daugherty, Philadelphia Stories*

I bought this box set a couple years ago, listened to it once, and shoved it into the corner; the music seemed superficial and sounded like it lended itself more to a live performance than a recording. I guess it's time to blow off the dust and try it again.


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Jacck

*Bruckner - Symphony 1* (Karajan)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Enthusiast

A new record .... I still can't get enough of Barbara Hannigan. Lovely and rather sexy record.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Concerto for Orchestra
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> A new record .... I still can't get enough of Barbara Hannigan. Lovely and rather sexy record.


What, another Hannigan recording? I'm interrupting Kodaly mid-phrase to encounter her Webern lieder.

I'm guessing she had no problem lining up a young gentleman to accompany her in that photograph.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ It is also a repertoire gap for me. I am not sure the photo is her. It could be. The man is certainly not Reinbert De Leeuw!


----------



## Dimace

Today I have one *Leningrad Symphony* for you. A very special one, because many people and specialists out there, consider it as the best of the last years and without doubts one of the best recorded from Germans (orchestra I mean). *WDR* again (this time of Köln) the very distinguished *Semyon Bychkov* on podium (he has recorded more Dmitris Symphonies, but THIS ONE, they said was the best) with very good sound and engineering.

For me, this one is the best Symphony Dmitri composed, with great margin from the second. It is also the last in a row of 8 Symphonies I'm listening. After the 6th, I listen the 8th and, as a conclusion and best impression, at last the 7th. (this is not something obvious...) More obvious is, that I DON'T LIKE the 9th. And most of his symphonies after it. After 8 BIG Symphonies in a row the 9th is like a joke... And it is, but I'm not Dmitris expert and I don't like to be exposed.

So... Here we have the best of the best of the BIG RUSSIAN PATRIOT and a BIG recording. Satisfaction is certainty! Give it a go!


----------



## Sid James

*Album: Benny Andersson - Piano*
Music from ABBA, Chess, Kristina from Duvemala
The composer on piano
(Deutsche Gr.)

*Album: Andre Rieu - And The Waltz Goes On*
Andre Rieu and his Johann Strauss Orchestra
(Universal)

*Stravinsky* Three Movements from Petrushka
*Prokofiev* Piano Sonata No. 7
*Webern* Variations
*Boulez* Piano Sonata No. 2
Maurizio Pollini, piano
(Deutsche Gr.)

*Vivaldi* The Four Seasons
*Pachelbel* Canon
*Bach* Brandenburg Concerto No. 3
Royal PO/Jonathan Carney, violin and conductor
(Membran)

*Handel* Messiah (highlights)
Heather Harper, soprano; Helen Watts, alto; John Wakefield, tenor; John Shirley-Quirk, bass/ London SO and Chorus/Colin Davis
(Eloquence)

_Looking soberly and from a distance at Handel's tricks, it is easy to be cynical at his manipulations. When hearing them, however, few people with hearts connected to their ears can fail to be moved. Handel knew exactly where the heartstrings were and pulled them as well as anyone ever has._
*- Jan Swafford*.


----------



## haydnguy

Vilde Frang - Violinist


----------



## D Smith

More 2018 year end re-listening.

Chopin: Ballades Leif Ove Andsnes. No excessive schmaltz here. Andsnes clear-eyed approach is quite refreshing, though he wont replace Perahia in my collection.










Schumann: String Quartets 2 &3. Elias Quartet. Vivid engaging playing.










Dvorak: Piano trios Tetzlaffs & Vogt. Outstanding ensemble work.










Franck: String Quartet and Piano Quintet. Quartour Danel. The best I've heard of these works. Highly recommended.










Brahms: Symphonies. Barenboim and Statskapelle Berlin. Barenboim takes an expansive but compelling view of the symphonies. The performances are a bit uneven but well worth hearing. They will definitely be added to my favourite Brahms.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thanks to Bluecrab: *Columbia University's Bach Festival *

Here's Bluecrab's post:

"WKCR FM (Columbia University) began its annual Bach Festival last night at midnight. The festival runs until midnight New Year's Eve. Nothing but the music of JS Bach 24 hours a day until then.

AFAIK you can listen from anywhere in the world on their website:

https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr/

Just click the "Listen" button in the upper right of the screen. Once you do that, you can continue to listen directly from the website or in a media player.

There are always interesting guests and programming during these festivals. I hope that all of you will have an opportunity to enjoy at least some of the week's music."


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> More 2018 year end re-listening.
> 
> Chopin: Ballades Leif Ove Andsnes. No excessive schmaltz here. Andsnes clear-eyed approach is quite refreshing, though he wont replace Perahia in my collection.


I Like Leif! He is not only a great pianist bust also an excellent music Pädagoge. His Chopin is always TOP and every new recording showing us how hard he is working to make his interpretation perfect. I can also suggest his Schumann's recordings. His Fantasie in C is PERFECT! Well done, my friend.


----------



## millionrainbows

Inspired by the thread, I'm putting more Boulez and Boulez-related files into my computer (i-tunes) from my CDs. I've listened a lot while doing this: Le Marteau sans Maitre, the Sonatina for flute & Piano, Eclat/Multiples, Sonata no. 2, Messiaen's _Mode de valeurs et d'intensities,_ Barraque piano sonata, and more.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Sonatas*
Lupu, Goldberg

K 454 and K 481 are both fantastic! I highly recommend this set.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Violin Sonatas*
> *Lupu*, Goldberg
> 
> K 454 and K 481 are both fantastic! I highly recommend this set.


*Radu Lupu! * The Nestor of the piano art! Simply unbelievable pianist (one of the best of the 20th century) this great child of Galati! Many times I came to tears listening to him. So profound feelings. So mesmerizing performances, especially with romantic composers. God bless you, Radu. We need pianists like you today. More than ever.

*no idea how is his Bach, but I don't care. I'm sure that is glorious, as you said, my dearest friend.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Somehow that set convinced me that I needed another some time ago. There are many many worthwhile sets and many of those have some indispensable performances within them. Indispensable sets are perhaps not so many but, after knowing it for less than a year, I do already wonder whether Pienaar's might be one of them.


Oh dear - I was hoping someone might say I was deluded and this set really isn't that essential!


----------



## Malx

Limited listening today:

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Francois-Frederic Guy (Live).
A more considered performance than Pienaar whose recording I listened to yesterday evening - both valid interpretations.









Giya Kancheli, Trauerfarbenes Land - Vienna Radio SO, Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag today.

Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for Cello, Sheng Seven tunes heard in China









Debussy, Elgar, Respighi Sonatas for violin, Sibelius Berceuse 









Bach Lute Suite in E, Britten Nocturnal after John Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Castelnuovo Tedesco Sonata, a recent purchase, I'm very happy with this purchase, a nice cd









Martinu Concerto for two violins, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and orchestra, Concerto for two pianos. A new purchase. 









Turnage Your Rockaby (Soprano sax Concerto), Night Moves, Dispelling the Fears (Concerto for two trumpets) A new purchase


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Brahms: Capriccio, Intermezzi, Rhapsodies


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Malx

A box I bought quite some time ago (October 2017) that I hadn't listened to in its entirety:

Francois Servais, Souvenir de Bade Grand Fantaisie for Cello & Orchestra + two Caprices for two Cellos - Anner Bylsma, The Smithsonian Chamber Players.

Interesting enough but not something that is currently hitting the spot with me at present, I will keep the box as at sometime in the future I feel sure I will resume listening to this type of work with greater interest.


----------



## Jacck

*Gioacchino Rossini - "Stabat Mater" (1842)*
Giulini, Pavarotti


----------



## Jacck

J.S. Bach / Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80 (Rifkin)




a superb interpretation of this cantata


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Gioacchino Rossini - "Stabat Mater" (1842)*
> Giulini, Pavarotti


Is this a live recording, I only know the one with Lorengar and conducted by István Kertész.


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Vasks

*R. Schumann - Overture to "Faust" (Wildner/Naxos)
Frohlich - Fantasie: Andante and Menuett (Friedrich/Jecklin)
Brahms - String Quartet #2 (Emerson SQ/DG)
Joachim - March #2 for Large Orchestra (Bade/Koch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Dorati's Bartok - the Divertimento, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste and The Miraculous Mandarin - which I turned to after reading a punter's review of this set on the Amazon US site. I remember several of the performances here are really excellent but the punter in question felt that the performances had been "surpassed" in the decades since they came out. He also found them rather mild but I still hear the opposite. The Concerto for Orchestra is probably my favourite recording and both the pieces I listened to today are likewise very good. There is real mystery when called for and real energy too. Of course it is all very musical. I could have gone on to the 2nd Violin Concerto (one of the few successful recordings) and an excellent Bluebeard's Castle - and perhaps I will. It seems to me that those Amazon punters who post a lot of reviews often fail to notice greatness when they hear it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

As I'm getting familiar with this great forum and with you, my dearest friends, I observe that some really great composers are missing from your great presentations and suggestions, or, maybe, you are not listening to them. Who knows. But, for me is a little bit strange, since Oktober I joined you, not to have seen here the second bigger Czech composer, the *Zdenek Fibich.*

Zdenek, among the others, has composed 3 Symphonies. And maybe many people ignore the 1st and the 3rd (they are marvelous) but the 2nd is maybe the second best Symphony (after Dvorak's 8th) has written on Czech soil. (for me they are sharing the 1st place) Its second movement is the lyric epitome of the famous Czech School, so masterfully crafted that I honestly say to you that every time I listen to it, my mind blows with its sweetness (harmonically this belong to another world) and profoundness. Zdenek managed to built his whole Symphony around this theme, which (after 30 years) I can't understand how has been composed. *We are talking for true perfection! *

This recording I bring to you today is the BEST in human history. Period. You will not find in this world something better with this composer. It is quite pricey, but worth every cent. As an alternative, but also SUPER you always have CHANDOS and Järvi, with the Detroit SO. I will be very happy to listen comments from you my friends for this interstellar recording, the moment it will be yours.









_(as a bonus there are also 2 other great pieces here, in CD1. Take this chance to listen the Frau Tikalova. She is THE SOPRANO. Karel, I believe is known to you. The best romantic conductor in Czechia… etc.) 
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Concerto in F major*

This is fun to listen to. The Dresden court must have been a fun place to be a musician.


----------



## brahms4

I too have those Dorati/Living Presence Bartok recordings.I greatly enjoy them.The recorded sound is stunning to my ears at least.I believe Dorati`s later Bartok(and Stravinsky)recordings to be a little tame but NOT his earlier recordings that we have.I now prefer Dorati`s Music for Strings,Percussion and Celesta just a tad over the Reiner-RCA!You have to take Santa Fe Listeners(Amazon)reviews with a grain of salt.He certainly is not a good judge with regards to sound quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fibich, Symphony No. 2*

Listening to the Naxos recording on Spotify. According to Paul Godfrey, "the new recordings enshrine the results of new research into the performance material with the correction of a "number of errors" and the observation of "all the repeats prescribed by Fibich." That's all lost on me, because I've never heard of Fibich before Dimace's introduction of him. Anyway, so far it is lovely music.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: Secular Cantatas

Peter Schreier (tenor), Edith Mathis (Soprano), Lucia Popp (soprano), Siegfried Lorenz (bass)

Berlin Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - piano works part three this afternoon/early evening.

Piano Sonata no.10 in C K330 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.11 in A K331 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.12 in F K332 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.13 in B-flat K333 (1783 or 1784):
Piano Sonata no.14 in C-minor K457 (1784):
Six variations in F on the aria_ Salve tu, Domine_ from the opera _I filosofi immaginarii_ by Giovanni Paisiello K398 (1783):
Ten Variations in G on the aria _Unser dummer Pöbel meint_ from the opera _La rencontre imprévue_ by Christoph Willibald Gluck K455 (1784):
Fantasy no.4 in C-minor K475 (1785):



Sonata no.4 in F for piano duet K497 (1786):
Andante and five variations in G for piano duet K501 (1786):


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Fibich, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Listening to the Naxos recording on Spotify. According to Paul Godfrey, "the new recordings enshrine the results of new research into the performance material with the correction of a "number of errors" and the observation of "all the repeats prescribed by Fibich." That's all lost on me, because I've never heard of Fibich before Dimace's introduction of him. Anyway, so far it is lovely music.
> 
> View attachment 111036


Perfect! It is fact that we are still learning for this great composer. There are not many recordings out there, the live performances are few. At the end of the 20th century, beginning 21st, we have a small explosion and after this again silence. Thanks my friend for the interest. It is always a pleasure to share with you (you) my love for quality music and to obtain new ideas.


----------



## Enthusiast

brahms4 said:


> I too have those Dorati/Living Presence Bartok recordings.I greatly enjoy them.The recorded sound is stunning to my ears at least.I believe Dorati`s later Bartok(and Stravinsky)recordings to be a little tame but NOT his earlier recordings that we have.I now prefer Dorati`s Music for Strings,Percussion and Celesta just a tad over the Reiner-RCA!You have to take Santa Fe Listeners(Amazon)reviews with a grain of salt.He certainly is not a good judge with regards to sound quality.


Or performances it seems. I'm glad you verify my feeling that these performances are at the top of the pile.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely ... really lovely! I seem to be listening to quite a lot of early music these days. Until now I have often enjoyed it while listening but have not returned so often. Perhaps next year will be my year for really warming to it.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> As I'm getting familiar with this great forum and with you, my dearest friends, I observe that some really great composers are missing from your great presentations and suggestions, or, maybe, you are not listening to them. Who knows. But, for me is a little bit strange, since Oktober I joined you, not to have seen here the second bigger Czech composer, the *Zdenek Fibich.*


I wouldn't place him as the second best Czech composers, for me, the ranking would be something like this Dvořák > Janáček > Martinů > Smetana > Fibich > Suk > Novák
The symphonies are good, but I never found them that special. For me, the best work by Fibich is his opera Šárka




and then his chamber music and tone poems
But I agree that he is, along with other composers, underrated.

EDIT: I am talking just about the recent composers. Zelenka would be a different matter. He was probably greater than Dvořák and his requiem is for me the Requiem No1 among all requiems, better than Mozarts


----------



## Judith

This afternoon it was

Tchaikovsky
Symphony no 4

Vasily Petrenko
RLPO

This wonderful orchestra and Petrenko never let me down. Wonderful performance


Saint Saens
Cello Concerto no 1

Steven Isserlis
LSO
Conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas

Lovely concerto from my favourite French composer. A short one as the three movements are merged into one


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, Bernstein.

Impressive.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Conducting the London Phil in 1937. The sound is pretty good, and the interpretation is compelling.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross

(Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> I wouldn't place him as the second best Czech composers, for me, the ranking would be something like this *Dvořák > Janáček > Martinů > Smetana > Fibich > Suk > Novák
> *The symphonies are good, but I never found them that special. For me, the best work by Fibich is his opera Šárka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his chamber music and tone poems
> But I agree that he is, along with other composers, underrated.
> 
> EDIT: I am talking just about the recent composers. Zelenka would be a different matter. He was probably greater than Dvořák and his requiem is for me the Requiem No1 among all requiems, better than Mozarts


I have personal issues with Janacek (his Glagolitic Mass which makes me crazy and not because of its quality) and Martinu. (I don't like his symphonies) I accept Smetana. He is a good guy… :lol:

Ok! Typically you are correct to say the truth. I consider Fibich as second (maybe wasn't clear, as I have written it) because of his 2nd Symphony, which technically, harmonically, musically, etc. surpasses every other but Dvoraks 8th. 
Zelenka is a GREAT composer. You are correct! (In Requiem - Messe - Liturgie etc. field, the fight for the best works is so fierce, that I accept that Zelenka has maybe written a better one, because, some times, I think Berlioz's is better and some other that is the one of Gounod's. Who knows here. We are speaking for THE QUALITY!)

Thanks a lot for the comment.


----------



## philoctetes

My xmas gift to myself... makes a strong case for the organ as ultimate instrument...

PS - don't forget *Petr Eben*.... another Czech composer who wrote some interesting organ music...


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, Bernstein.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> View attachment 111038


100% Agreement here! Impressive in every FFF detail. From cover to performance and everything between. Lenny was SUPER with Dmitri. He knew him VERY WELL. Not only his music, but much more things.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> I have personal issues with Janacek (his Glagolitic Mass which makes me crazy and not because of his quality) and Martinu. (I don't like his symphonies) I accept Smetana. He is a good guy… :lol:
> 
> Ok! Typically you are correct to say the truth. I consider Fibich as second (maybe wasn't clear, as I have written it) because of his 2nd Symphony, which technically, harmonically, musically, etc. surpasses every other but Dvoraks 8th.
> Zelenka is a GREAT composer. You are correct! (In Requiem - Messe - Liturgie etc. field, the fight for the best works is so fierce, that I accept that Zelenka has maybe written a better one, because, some times, I think Berlioz's is better and some other that is the one of Gounod's. Who knows here. We are speaking for THE QUALITY!)
> 
> Thanks a lot for the comment.


if this forum has taught me something: taste in music is highly subjective. I do not claim that Zelenka's requiem is objectively the best, just that I like it most (I love its melodies, its atmophere). But these rankings are almost pointless. There are so many exceptional requiems and the best one is the one I am currently listening to  There is another Czech requiem which I really love - by Tomášek





To tell the truth, I haven't paid that much attention to Fibich's symphonies yet, I will listen to the 2nd now. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Enthusiast

Another new CD - I'm catching up with recent song recitals.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concertos 15 and 17*
Robert Casadesus, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

I am not sure when these were recorded, but Spotify is saying this is a 2018 release with remastered content. In any case, this music is fantastic!


----------



## Malx

A recent flac download from Chandos which I burn to CD (please don't ask why I just do!).

Prokofiev, Piano Concertos 4 & 5 + Symphony No 4 (1947 version) - Alexei Volodin (concerto 4), Sergei Babayan (concerto 5), Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.

These are consistently strong performances with the 5th concerto and the Symphony both being first rate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Metamorphosen*

Wonderful interpretation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Piano Concertos 15 and 17*
> Robert Casadesus, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> I am not sure when these were recorded, but Spotify is saying this is a 2018 release with remastered content. In any case, this music is fantastic!


I remember my first encounter with Casadesus; didn't get what he was doing. I was about to throw it back to where I got it, but the better minds in this forum encouraged me to listen again, and once I figured out where he was coming from, this set became one of my favorites of the Mozart concertos.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to the Fibich's 2nd symphony and it is indeed great, especially the climax. Now listening to *Pád Arkuna*, which is an opera by Fibich. I am listening to a radio broadcast of the whole opera (3.5 hours) from the 2014 radio transmission from Národní divadlo (National Theater) in Prague. I searched the internet, but there seems to be no recording of this opera anywhere to buy. I don't think it has ever been released on recording, which is a shame. On youtube there is only the overture, which is also really great, especially the organ at the end





https://bachtrack.com/review-fibich-fall-arkun-prague-october-2014
Fibich is indeed ripe for revival, at least in Czech Republic. I really love the Šárka opera, it is my second most favorite Czech opera after Rusalka.


----------



## brahms4

Enthusiast said:


> Or performances it seems. I'm glad you verify my feeling that these performances are at the top of the pile.


Dorati was especially wonderful at making recordings.He could keep the energy and musical line going no matter how many times they had to make corrections.He was a student of Kodaly and knew Bartok well.Many consider his Stravinsky Firebird with the LSO to be his finest recording.He was a fine composer and a great orchestra builder.


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> EDIT: I am talking just about the recent composers. Zelenka would be a different matter. He was probably greater than Dvořák and his requiem is for me the Requiem No1 among all requiems, better than Mozarts


I know a good number of pieces by Zelenka and rate him quite highly (if not perhaps as highly as you) but I wonder which requiem you are praising so highly (there seem to be two or more Zalenka requiems)?


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> As I'm getting familiar with this great forum and with you, my dearest friends, I observe that some really great composers are missing from your great presentations and suggestions, or, maybe, you are not listening to them. Who knows. But, for me is a little bit strange, since Oktober I joined you, not to have seen here the second bigger Czech composer, the *Zdenek Fibich.*
> 
> Zdenek, among the others, has composed 3 Symphonies. And maybe many people ignore the 1st and the 3rd (they are marvelous) but the 2nd is maybe the second best Symphony (after Dvorak's 8th) has written on Czech soil. (for me they are sharing the 1st place) Its second movement is the lyric epitome of the famous Czech School, so masterfully crafted that I honestly say to you that every time I listen to it, my mind blows with its sweetness (harmonically this belong to another world) and profoundness. Zdenek managed to built his whole Symphony around this theme, which (after 30 years) I can't understand how has been composed. *We are talking for true perfection! *
> 
> This recording I bring to you today is the BEST in human history. Period. You will not find in this world something better with this composer. It is quite pricey, but worth every cent. As an alternative, but also SUPER you always have CHANDOS and Järvi, with the Detroit SO. I will be very happy to listen comments from you my friends for this interstellar recording, the moment it will be yours.
> 
> View attachment 111035
> 
> 
> _(as a bonus there are also 2 other great pieces here, in CD1. Take this chance to listen the Frau Tikalova. She is THE SOPRANO. Karel, I believe is known to you. The best romantic conductor in Czechia… etc.)
> _


I do know the 2nd symphony and it is indeed a lovely work .... but I had never thought to compare it with mature Dvorak. Do you know if this view is a widely held one or if it is quite personal? (I hope this doesn't seem like a rude question).


----------



## Malx

Khachaturian, Violin Concerto - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I know a good number of pieces by Zelenka and rate him quite highly (if not perhaps as highly as you) but I wonder which requiem you are praising so highly (there seem to be two or more Zalenka requiems)?


the C minor
Zelenka had a unique melodic talent
here is another gem of his


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez, Sonatine pour flute et piano (1946). Erato. So violent and destructive.


----------



## Malx

Christopher Rouse, Clarinet Concerto - Martin Frost (clarinet), Royal Stockholm PO, Alan Gilbert.

I played this piece repeatedly when I first acquired this recording - it is great to hear it again.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> I wouldn't place him as the second best Czech composers, for me, the ranking would be something like this Dvořák > Janáček > Martinů > Smetana > Fibich > Suk > Novák
> The symphonies are good, but I never found them that special. For me, the best work by Fibich is his opera Šárka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his chamber music and tone poems
> But I agree that he is, along with other composers, underrated.
> 
> EDIT: I am talking just about the recent composers. Zelenka would be a different matter. He was probably greater than Dvořák and his requiem is for me the Requiem No1 among all requiems, better than Mozarts


My order is kind of similar (Dvorak - Janacek & Martinu (almost tied) - Smetana - Suk - Novak - Fibich). As for Fibich's output, his symphonies, string quartets and some orchestral works are marvelous, but his inspiration wasn't that constant all the time and there are some works I consider dull, for that reason he was not a masterful composer. I haven't known his operas and piano music yet, which is quite substantial, especially the work _Moods and Impressions_ in several volumes.


----------



## Jacck

MusicSybarite said:


> My order is kind of similar (Dvorak - Janacek & Martinu (almost tied) - Smetana - Suk - Novak - Fibich). As for Fibich's output, his symphonies, string quartets and some orchestral works are marvelous, but his inspiration wasn't that constant all the time and there are some works I consider dull, for that reason he was not a masterful composer. I haven't known his operas and piano music yet, which is quite substantial, especially the work _Moods and Impressions_ in several volumes.


his piano trio, piano quartet and piano quintet are worth mentioning too. At least I enjoy them.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I do know the 2nd symphony and it is indeed a lovely work .... but I had never thought to compare it with mature Dvorak. *Do you know if this view is a widely held one or if it is quite personal?* (I hope this doesn't seem like a rude question).


Very personal, my dearest! For most of the works I have my very own personal opinion, but I also accept the widely held opinions. When I write something to you, I use ONLY my personal view of things. (as maybe you have seen above, a friend said that he thinks Zelenkas Requiem is better than Mozarts. I believe that Mozarts is better, but I accept his opinion as very possible -rational, because HE KNOWS music and he has his reasons to say this. Rejections have no place in music...)

(I don't like something and rejecting something is not the same. I don't like Martinu, but I admit he is a big composer (widely accepted, as you said))

Thanks a lot for the question!


----------



## Colin M

Brahms Symphony no. 2 in DM von Karajan Berlin

Just enough verve to keep me focused while working...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messiaen, O sacrum convivium. Durufle, Four Motets
*


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## Eramire156

*What the mailman delivered today...*

from CD2 from the Willi Boskovsky box set

*Antonin Dvorak 
String Quartet no. 10 in E flat major*









*Boskovsky Quartet 
Willi Boskovsky 
Phillip Matheus
Günther Breitenbach
Nikolaus Hübner*


----------



## DavidA

Mahler - a truly great recording


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Cello Sonata; Debussy: Cello Sonata. Bruns, Ishay (Hänssler)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Edward German, Gypsy Suite*

There are so many obscure composers out there. I hope that today Mr. German gets a commission from Spotify-Heaven from me listening to this.


----------



## Jacck

*Antonín Dvořák: Svatební košile*




a beautiful and rather unknown cantata by Dvořák


----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 4
Ashkenazy, Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

mbhaub recommended this one to me, and I can second that for the rest of the thread's readers. In particular, the third movement is a tour de force for the orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Kurosawa (Takemitsu): Ran. Nakadai, Terao (Miramax DVD)

Takemitsu: Works for Flute and Guitar. Helasvuo, Savijoki (Ondine)


----------



## Jacck

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Kurosawa (Takemitsu): Ran. Nakadai, Terao (Miramax DVD)
> 
> Takemitsu: Works for Flute and Guitar. Helasvuo, Savijoki (Ondine)


I remember Takemitsu's soundtrack for the Woman in the Dunes, it was an instantly memorable score and greatly enhanded the film (which is an existentialist materpiece, by the way)


----------



## Malx

Giya Kancheli, Twilight for two violins and chamber orchestra - Gidon Kremer & Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violins) Kremerata Baltica.









Ravel, Miroirs - Bertrand Chamayou.









Debussy, Images - Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Kurosawa (Takemitsu): Ran. Nakadai, Terao (Miramax DVD)
> 
> Takemitsu: Works for Flute and Guitar. Helasvuo, Savijoki (Ondine)


Good movie acquisition. You can never have too much Kurosawa.


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, String Quartets Nos 3 & 6 - Nightingale String Quartet.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart - Clarinet Quintet

Brymer / Allegri Quartet

Miraculous work!


----------



## DavidA

bharbeke said:


> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 4
> Ashkenazy, Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> mbhaub recommended this one to me, and I can second that for the rest of the thread's readers. In particular, the third movement is a tour de force for the orchestra.


A good record but hear Michelangeli's!


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Sonatas for Fortepiano and Violin. Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov. A delightful disc with both playing period instruments. Wonderful balanced interplay and the performance is superb as you would expect. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of this set:


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Disc 1 of this set:


This is amazing! Only the Cyril Scott, I know! :lol: Music is bigger than an ocean. Thanks for this title!


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 111058


After the Boulez thread, Pierre became something like a mascot for this one. Nice! (VERY BIG DIRECTOR)


----------



## Janspe

*A. Scriabin / А. Скрябин : Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26*
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vasily Petrenko
+ Oslo Philharmonic Choir, Alisa Kolosova & Alexey Dolgov in the final movement









Now that Petrenko's Scriabin project (the three symphonies, the piano concerto, _Prometheus_ and _Le Poème de l'extase_) is complete, it's time to start exploring it. I've always been quite fond of the 1st symphony, though the 3rd is my favourite. Petrenko gives a wonderfully clear account of the work. He has already managed to record a great deal of Russian repertoire in high-quality interpretations: Tchaikovsky symphonies, Scriabin symphonies, Rachmaninov symphonies, Shostakovich symphonies... And it looks like a complete recording of Stravinsky's ballets might happen!


----------



## Joe B

Symphonies 5 & 7:


----------



## D Smith

Martinu: Double Concertos. Kodamas and Nemtanus, Demesse, Lawrence Foster conducting. This is Sister Act times 2 with the pianists and violinists. The two double concertos they perform are quite different but both quite engaging. The piano concerto is intense. I really enjoyed the Viola Rhapsody as well. Soloists were great as was the orchestra.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Seasonal music:















One of the most beautiful renderings of this masterpiece that I have heard.


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata in F minor. Op. 57 (Annie Fischer)

Blazing commitment. And I enjoy the close dry recording; it gives me the sense of a living room recital.


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's "The Call of Wisdom":


----------



## KenOC

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata in F minor. Op. 57 (Annie Fischer)
> 
> Blazing commitment. And I enjoy the close dry recording; it gives me the sense of a living room recital.


Listening to that now. The in-your-face miking kind of suits the music!


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs


----------



## Rogerx

Georges Prêtre conducting; Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique,


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin etc

Tiffin School Boys' Choir, London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Howells, First Suite for Strings, conducted by Hickox.










Just fabulous music. I have a soft spot for English music for string orchestra, (Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia, etc). This delivers the wonderfully complex texture and bittersweet dissonance that I love.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 53 'Waldstein' - Stewart Goodyear.

I know a number of posters hold this set in high regard.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Mozart's piano works this morning and afternoon.

Sonata no.5 in C for piano duet K521 (1787):
Adagio and Allegro in F-minor for mechanical organ - arr. for piano duet K594 (1790):
Fantasia in F-minor for mechanical organ - arr. for piano duet K608 (1791):



Twelve variations in B-flat on an original theme K500 (1786):
Six variations in F on an original theme K54 (1788):
Nine variations in D on a menuet by Jean-Pierre Duport K573 (1789):
Eight Variations in F on the song _Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding_ from the Singspiel _Der dumme Gartner_ by Benedikt Schack K613 (1791):
Piano Sonata no.15 in F K533 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.16 in C K545 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.17 in B-flat K570 (1789):
Piano Sonata no.18 in D K576 (1789):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2:


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Heller conducting; Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute.


----------



## eljr

The Big Bang and the Creation of the Universe


----------



## eljr

String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37


----------



## Jacck

*André Mathieu: Concerto No. 3 "De Québec" (1943-47)*
this guy sounds like a French Rachmaninov


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music.
Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)/ Swan Lake, Op. 20/ Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)/ The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a/ Waltz from Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Magical record ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Magical record ...


I agree. Those two are really in sync. Leave it to Ms. Hannigan to pass over hot young pianists to go for a seasoned and established talent.


----------



## D Smith

A great year for Debussy

Debussy: Suite Bergamasque & others. Nikolai Lugansky. Exquisite playing. This whole series of albums from Harmonia Mundi was very well done.










Debussy: Preludes Book 2. La Mer for 2 pianos. Alexander Meinkov and Olga Paschenko. My other favourite disc from this series. Melnikov plays on a Erard piano brilliantly. The 4 hand La Mer is fascinating.










Debussy: La Mer & Images. Krivine/Orchestre national de France. Crystal clear interpretations. recomennded










French moments. Debussy, Faure, Roussel Piano trios. Neave Trio. This was one of the top 5 discs of the year for me.










Nightfall. Alice Sara Ott. Debussy, Ravel and Satie pieces. Limpid, compelling playing. Recommended


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Sonatine for flute and piano, Sonata No. 1 for piano, Derive I, Memorial - oh, shucks, the whole CD*

I can't believe I'm already on the last track of the CD. This listening session went fast.


----------



## eljr

Concerto No. 2, Op. 61 in A minor for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Robin Ticciati conducting; Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Annelies Burmeister, Arleen Auger
Dresdner Kreuzchor
Dresdner Philharmonie
Martin Flämig - conductor
_
Berlin Classics_


----------



## Vasks

_Czech-ed out these today_

*Dvorak - In Nature's Realm Overture (Handley/Chandos)
Smetana - Wallenstein's Camp (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Suk - Piano Trio, Op. 2 (Joachim Tr/Naxos)
Kovarovic - Miner's Polka (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Enthusiast

Someone mentioned Debussy and that was enough for me to get this down ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> _Czech-ed out these today_


That's cute. I'm going to _Suk _on this:

*Joseph Suk, Epilogue*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Another disc from the Ozawa Philips box. There are several featuring McNair or Jessye Norman.


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray (piano)performing; Bach: Piano Works,


----------



## Eramire156

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Violin Concerto*









*Gil Shaham

Zubin Mehta
Berlin Philharmonic *

Watching via BP digital concert hall app
26 September 2015


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andolink

*Walter Zimmermann* (b. 1949): chamber works
ensemble recherche


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in C Major, RV 451

Burkhard Glaetzner on oboe with the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice way to finish a day's listening exclusively to singing ...


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Piano Quintet in A major, op.81

César Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor*









*Clifford Curzon
Vienna Philharmonic Quartet *


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.30 in E Flat, Op.33, No.2

Quatuor Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## deprofundis

Ah!!! let me choice blowen yah away, behold:
-The great Fausto Romitelli: audiodrome
-Mateo Romero: Requiem (delightful polyphony)
-Codex Bamberg : Luigi Taglioni
-Juan Vasquez: Gentil senora mia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - chamber works part one.

Robert Simpson was equally at home as a composer of chamber music as he was a symphonist - perhaps even more so. Some critics of Simpson's music tend to complain that it often lacks proper shape and/or focus, as if all he ever does is mooch his way through a swirling mist of nebulously-connected ideas - or just the one idea - just for the sake of keeping things ticking over. Even though I'm totally unqualified to argue from an academic standpoint I think this sounds unfair to me - Simpson was nothing if not a craftsman wholly in control of his tools and materials who simply had his own system of doing things, and if it took twenty five minutes to pilot his course through something when instead it seems it should be done in ten then so be it (that said, a few of his chamber works are actually quite short so perhaps the opposite can also apply).

Maybe part of the overall uncertainty here is that Simpson is a similar case to Karl Amadeus Hartmann insofar as their respective sound-worlds are difficult to pigeonhole when looking for immediate points of reference even though the music itself appears to be relatively conventional on the surface. Irrespective of what shape or form it takes I myself find Simpson's music compelling and I'm happy just to slowly peel away at the layers one by one.

String Quartet no.1 (1951):
String Quartet no.4 (1973):



String Quartet no.2 (1953):



String Quartet no.3 (1953-54):



Clarinet Quintet (1968):


----------



## eljr

Only the Sound Remains


----------



## Sid James

*Album: American Brass!
Copland*
Fanfare for the Common Man
El Salon Mexico*
Ceremonial Fanfare
*Bernstein*
Suite from West Side Story*
Prelude, Fugue and Riffs*
*Cowell*
Fanfare for the Latin American Allies*
*Barber*
Mutations from Bach
*Ives*
Variations on America*
- London Symphony Brass/Eric Crees, director and *arrangements
(Alto)

*Strauss & Sons*
The Emperor Waltz
On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Die Fledermaus Overture
Feuerfest Polka
Tritsch-Tratsch Polka
Pizzicato Polka
Perpetuum Mobile
Bahn Frei Polka
Radetzky March
Tales from the Vienna Woods
Thunder & Lightning Polka
Roses from the South
- Royal PO/Peter Guth
(Membran)

*Schoenberg*
Pierrot Lunaire*
Herzgewachse
Ode to Napoleon**
- Ensemble InterContemporain/Pierre Boulez
Vocals: *Christine Schafer, **David Pittman-Jennings
(Deutsche Gr.)

"After the performance of *Pierrot Lunaire, *in such widely varying interpretations, Schoenberg and I discussed our respective points of view, so different yet each equally justified. He invited us to call on him at Modling, in the neighbourhood of Vienna. We spent a wonderful afternoon together. At his request, I played my Second Suite. Francis [Poulenc] played his Promenades for the piano, which he had just completed.

Schoenberg talked to us at length of his works, especially of the operas Gluckliche Hand and Erwartung, whose scores I had just bought. He gave me a copy of his Five Orchestral Pieces, the score he had himself used for conducting the first performance, with all his pencilled annotations. A princely gift!

Then he invited to us into his dining-room to have tea. The room was decorated with haunting pictures painted by himself, and all representing parts of faces in which only the eyes were visible."

- *Darius Milhaud*, in his autobiography.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 1,2,3

The Emersons don't quite plumb the depths as the Italiano, Vegh, Prazak or the new Quartetto di Cremona do, BUT
they sure are great to listen to.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Works for Flute and Guitar. Helasvuo, Savijoki (Ondine)


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra

NYPO / Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater


----------



## joen_cph

Kuhlau, chamber music: _Flute Trio; Violin Sonata._

DMA LP 003, ca. 1975.

Exemplifying his talent for writing quite tuneful music, in this case in a rather Mozartean way (_Trio_), 
and with traits of early Beethoven in the _Violin Sonata_.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Die Walkure*
Karl Bohm, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra 1967

*R. Strauss: Suite from Der Rosenkavalier*
Christian Thielemann, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Kontrapunctus recommended)

Both works are quite pleasant ways to spend a Friday.


----------



## joen_cph

bejart said:


> Haydn: String Quartet No.30 in E Flat, Op.33, No.2
> 
> Quatuor Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


An interesting painting ... googling for copies of the picture didn't produce further information - do you perhaps happen to know the artist and the title?


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 4

BRSO / Kubelik

Kubelik one of the great Mahlerians. Makes it sound so natural


----------



## joen_cph

First listen. Generally good-humoured and rather uncomplicated works.


----------



## bharbeke

*R. Strauss: Alpine Symphony*
Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, recommended by D Smith

This had drama, excitement, and emotion to spare! This gets my highest rating and is two notches above the last recording I heard of this (Haitink and Vienna Philharmonic).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

More excellent Prokofiev from Gergiev - this evening a superb performance (live recording) of the dark Symphony No 6.

I have the Philips box Gergiev recorded with the LSO and my first impressions are that the 4th and 6th on this double disc are more to my taste - slightly slower tempos help the orchestra find a little more in the works. The LSO recordings are still very fine these just delve a little deeper for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartets Nos. 1 through 3*


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Wagner: Die Walkure*
> Karl Bohm, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra 1967
> 
> *R. Strauss: Suite from Der Rosenkavalier*
> Christian Thielemann, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Kontrapunctus recommended)
> 
> Both works are quite pleasant ways to spend a Friday.





bharbeke said:


> *R. Strauss: Alpine Symphony*
> Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, recommended by D Smith
> 
> This had drama, excitement, and emotion to spare! This gets my highest rating and is two notches above the last recording I heard of this (Haitink and Vienna Philharmonic).


Brothers in Arms? No! In German music! :lol: (listen also a little bit of Liszt daily and you are perfect!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel, Piano Concerto in G; Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto 4 (Michelangeli, Gracis)


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Serenata notturna in D major, K.239 (London Symphony Orchestra / Peter Maag)

I think I've posted this before. What can I tell you? For whatever reason, I seem to prefer the serenades to the symphonies for large-ensemble Mozart.


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Symphony No. 96 in D major (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Colin Davis)


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillian performed by The Sixteen:


----------



## eljr

Cambridge Singers
Cambridge Singers a Cappella

Genre
Vocal
Classical
Styles
Choral

Cambridge Singers a CappellaMain AlbumCambridge Singers a Cappella 1993
Release DateFebruary 25, 2003
LabelCollegium Records
FormatCD
Duration01:02:25


----------



## Dimace

Some days ago, I had for you the excellent 7th of Dmitri, with Semion and WDR Orchestra. A highly recommended, as I had written, title. Today I have its brother. *This time with Bernard Haitink, London PO under DECCA label.* Together comes the 12th with Concertgebouw Orchestra.









They said (the people not the Shostakovich) that the 7th had composed as a tribute to the USSR resistance against the Nazis, or to honor the victims of Leningrad's siege. Other said it is written in memory of the Stalin's victims. I don't know why is written. What I know is that Haitink' s version in comparison with Lenny's (and Simeon's) is nothing. The heroic felling is absent, the tempi are very personal to be what the composer want and at the end what remains for the listener is that he has listened something like the 7th but nor exactly the 7th. *Very mediocre performance* and it is very strange, because this is the most Mahlerian Symphony of Dmitri and Bernard is THE MAESTRO with Mahler...

And now the best: Like it wasn't enough with the mediocre performance, the producers had the ...super idea to put the 1st movement of the 7th in CD1 and the rest in CD2!!! Such a violation of common musical sense! I admit that the Allegretto is more then 29 min. with Bernard (with Simeon is only 27) but it wasn't a problem to have the whole Symphony in CD2. *The production also is bad. *

And now the cherry on the FFF cake: The title of the DC, as you have seen is 7 and 12 and not 12 & 7. Here were are starting with the 12th. *The well know 1917 Symphony! * I told you and I mean it, that after the 8th, we have the chaos with Dmitri. The joke started with the 9th (musical joke) is nothing in comparison with the 12th. *A meaningless piece of cheap propaganda to honor Lenin and the Soviet Regime.* And, as it wasn't enough, Haitink conducts this thing like he was obliged to do it. He is caring for NOTHING here. The orchestra plays alone, there is no Moderato but Andante, non Allegro but Allegretto, only F and P and nothing between etc. So here we have a ridiculous music peace and a ridiculous performance. (maybe Bernard, who is HUGE conductor, made this with purpose to humiliate the propaganda is hidden behind this Symphony. I don't know)

*My personal opinion is that this production is a complete failure, except the sound which is decent.*


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano) performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5


----------



## Rogerx

Colin Davis conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Quartet performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen Symphonies, BIS, various conductors.










Enjoyed the selections on Finlandia's "Meet the Composer" compilation for Kokkonen, and decided to go ahead and get this recording of the symphonies. Might eventually go for the Ondine recordings as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to listen to BWV180 for the Bach cantatas game - if you can't remember the numbers you have to listen to them each time you vote! - but why not listen to the whole disc. Some cantatas are greater than others but they are all very worthwhile.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I wanted to listen to BWV180 for the Bach cantatas game - if you can't remember the numbers you have to listen to them each time you vote! - but why not listen to the whole disc. Some cantatas are greater than others but they are all very worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 111091


the cantatas as a whole are probably the ultimate creation in all of music. Each of them is unique, has a special atmosphere/mood/melody. Bach composed them at a pace 1 a week. Write a cantata, reherse, perform on Sunday etc for the duration of 3 years. I am contemplation of buying the whole cycle, but I am undecided. Probably the Gardiner cycle?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Cantatas-Complete-Box-Set/dp/B00ETHPJ1U

I personally like the cantatas more than Mass in B minor. The mass sounds a little a dry to me. I prefer the Christmas oratorio or the Matthews passion and the cantatas to it.

and the SUZUKI sounds interesting. I must admit I tend to avoid Asian performers of Western classical music, but that might be just a prejudice on my part. The Suzuki sounds like a serious Bach scholar
http://www.iowapublicradio.org/post/how-japan-became-world-capital-bach-some-musings-masaaki


----------



## eljr

Absolute Jest, for string quartet and orchestra


----------



## Jacck

listening to Karel Ančerl - Dvořák Symphony 9; In Nature's Realm; Othello


----------



## eljr

Angenehmes Wiederau, Freue Dich in Deinen Auen, BWV 30a
J.S. Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> the cantatas as a whole are probably the ultimate creation in all of music. Each of them is unique, has a special atmosphere/mood/melody. Bach composed them at a pace 1 a week. Write a cantata, reherse, perform on Sunday etc for the duration of 3 years. I am contemplation of buying the whole cycle, but I am undecided. Probably the Gardiner cycle?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Cantatas-Complete-Box-Set/dp/B00ETHPJ1U
> 
> I personally like the cantatas more than Mass in B minor. The mass sounds a little a dry to me. I prefer the Christmas oratorio or the Matthews passion and the cantatas to it.
> 
> and the SUZUKI sounds interesting. I must admit I tend to avoid Asian performers of Western classical music, but that might be just a prejudice on my part. The Suzuki sounds like a serious Bach scholar
> http://www.iowapublicradio.org/post/how-japan-became-world-capital-bach-some-musings-masaaki


Yep - that may be prejudice! I think the general opinion is that they are both good in slightly different ways. I have a prejudice about Gardiner in that I feel he is something of a factory (I mean mass production). I like most things Suzuki does as I feel you often find more heart in his work. I have a more than half of the Suzuki discs (and a real mixture of other cantata records) but if I was starting with these works now I might go for the set of early (and sometimes flawed) recordings by Harnoncourt and Leonhardt.


----------



## Andolink

Downloaded and gave a listen based on the glowing review in the Friday edition of MusicWeb. It is really good on first hearing. My only quibble is the orchestra sounds just a bit distant.


----------



## eljr

A Shropshire Lad


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - chamber works part two today.

String Quartet no.5 (1974):



String Quartet no.6 (1975):



String Quartet no.7 (1977):
String Quartet no.8 (1979):



Horn Quartet (1975):
Horn Trio (1984):


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture.

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## eljr

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio de Almeida conducting; Malipiero: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Moscow Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

*Paul Dukas - Symphony in C (1896)*
Radio Philharmonisch Orkest conducted by Jean Fournet Live Recording February 16, 1992, Utrecht, The Netherlands

this is a wonderful symphony, especially the second movement.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> Yep - that may be prejudice! I think the general opinion is that they are both good in slightly different ways. I have a prejudice about Gardiner in that I feel he is something of a factory (I mean mass production). I like most things Suzuki does as I feel you often find more heart in his work. I have a more than half of the Suzuki discs (and a real mixture of other cantata records) but if I was starting with these works now I might go for the set of early (and sometimes flawed) recordings by Harnoncourt and Leonhardt.


but Harnoncourt did not record full cycle, right? There is also the Rilling set


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":










Requiem
Precious Moment
Just As I Am
Ave Verum
A Song of Peace
Into the Stars


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Agostini (violin), Antonio Perez (violin) performing; Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Concerto for 2 Violins.
I Musici


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
_*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedra*_l
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Enthusiast

Dufay and Binchois - a lovely varied programme with really distinctive singing (I think - this repertoire is not entirely in my comfort zone!).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quintet and Quartet*


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring this set currently, a Christmas gift from my oldest son


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Chopin: Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

If the theme of the 6th symphony is "Today thou shalt be with me in paradise," Celi is saying, "Today thou shalt be with me a long time in paradise."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


>


"After playing Chopin, I feel as if I had been weeping over sins that I had never committed, and mourning over tragedies that were not my own." Oscar Wilde, in the character of Gilbert in The Critic as Artist.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

One of the best


----------



## Joe B

Can't help myself. Just finished this:








and on to this:


----------



## Enthusiast

Lush and decadent and haunting songs ... including from composers who were to go on to become rigorous serialists.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Lenore Overture III*

I never get around to listening to the Beethoven overtures, so I don't know how idiosyncratic Celi is on this one. It sounds nice to me.


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto in E Major, Op.6, No.11

Concerto Koln


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Lenore Overture III*
> 
> I never get around to listening to the Beethoven overtures, so I don't know how idiosyncratic Celi is on this one. It sounds nice to me.
> 
> View attachment 111104


As usual Celi takes far longer than even the slowest conductors to get through Leonore 3. In this case 2 minutes longer than even the broadest readings. Nothing you wouldnt have expected from him. Lol. I believe it used to take him an hour to boil an egg. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> As usual Celi takes far longer than even the slowest conductors to get through Leonore 3. In this case 2 minutes longer than even the broadest readings. Nothing you wouldnt have expected from him. Lol. I believe it used to take him an hour to boil an egg. :lol:


I love Celi..............


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


> THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
> *The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
> Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
> Mary Berry - director
> _
> Herald_


I have a number of Schola Gregoriana Cambridge/Mary Berry's CDs on the Herald label and they're all excellent, including that one.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tchaikovsky: *Sym. #4 , #5
*Mussorgsky: *Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel Orch.)
*Berlioz: *Symphonie Fantastique
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, cond.

All found in:










https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B011MDK5LM/


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas for Violin and Piano, 1, 2 & 4. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## starthrower

Schnittke composed some yada yada music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> One of the best


The best in every aspect and a good collectible. Marvelous choice!!!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Lenore Overture III*
> 
> I never get around to listening to the Beethoven overtures, so I don't know how idiosyncratic Celi is on this one. * It sounds nice to me.
> *
> View attachment 111104


It sounds like Beethoven on podium. The KING of conductors in action! SUPER BOX!


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Wind Quintet in A Minor. Op.100, No.5

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Vio. & Piano Sonatas nrs. 5, 7 & 8. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## Enthusiast

A good Britten disc (I have a good few recordings of both song cycles):


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> As usual Celi takes far longer than even the slowest conductors to get through Leonore 3. In this case 2 minutes longer than even the broadest readings. Nothing you wouldnt have expected from him. Lol. I believe it used to take him an hour to boil an egg. :lol:


But more often than not it would taste good!


----------



## Malx

Earlier a very acceptable performance from the 1984 proms of that veritable warhorse of a piece:

Vivaldi, The Four Seasons - ASMF, Iona Brown. (this months BBC MM disc).
I wonder when the last time someone posted the The Four Season on the thread - I can't recall seeing it in my time here.

Now back to Gergiev's Live Prokofiev two disc set - this evening it will be Symphony No 7.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: String Trios. Grumiaux Trio (Philips)


----------



## Eramire156

*Willi Boskovsky and the Wiener Oktett*

The main reason that I purchased the Willi Boskovsky box set, was for his recordings of with Wiener Okett, Willi along with his brother the clarinetist Alfred cofounded the group, Willi stayed 12 years, Alfred all 25 of the groups existence.

*Franz Schubert
Octet in F major, D803*









*Wiener Okett
Bassoon - Rudolf Hanzl
Cello - Nikolaus Hübner
Clarinet - Alfred Boskovsky
Double Bass - Johann Krump
Horn - Josef Veleba
Viola - Günther Breitenbach
Violin - Philip Matheis, Willi Boskovsky*

Recorded three times by the group this is the earliest recording taken down at Geneva July, 1948.


----------



## Rmathuln

*d'Indy: *Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux, cond. 1959

*CD #35 from:*


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 5 (Version 1) - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.









Bartok, Violin Concerto No 2 - Christian Tetzlaff, Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 5 - National SO, Rostropovich.


----------



## Alfacharger

Varied listening today.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Klaviertrios Op. 70 nr.2, op. 97. Kempf, Szeryng, Fournier DG)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> One of the best


Never heard of him. I'm trying out his Op. 101 on YouTube.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> Never heard of him. I'm trying out his Op. 101 on YouTube.


It's newly released in a convenient clamshell box set.
Check out the Amazon reviews.


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arranger
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> Never heard of him. I'm trying out his Op. 101 on YouTube.


Claude Frank is (IMO) a very solid Beethoven pianist. I have his whole cycle, though for me it's not too near the top of the totem pole. Aside from the Beethoven, I've never heard him play.


----------



## WVdave

Julius Katchen 
Brahms; Handel Variations (Op. 24), Paganini Variations (Op. 35)
London CS 6158, vinyl, stereo, LP, 
Recording Details: - June 28 - 29, 1962 in London, Decca Studios, September 1 - 2, 1965 in London, Decca Studios.


----------



## starthrower

It's great to listen to this in state of the art sound. If you're a fan of the original 1971 soundtrack, give this a listen.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> It's newly released in a convenient clamshell box set.
> Check out the Amazon reviews.





Manxfeeder said:


> Never heard of him. I'm trying out his Op. 101 on YouTube.


Maybe I can give you some information about this one. New recording it isn't! It is from 1970. Claude is a very special German pianist from Nürnberg (no problem if someone says he is American, because he is also) who is *Beethoven Specialist. * This set came out at the beginning of 2000 from the label Music and Arts. The original 1970 label (LP) was the RCA. *Frank CAN play Beethoven. Period. * In many other forums is one very strong suggestion (and mine) alongside with Annie Fischer, Salomon etc...

Achtung!!!! *Frank isn't Fischer.* Let us be honest with this. But who can be Fischer. Who was and who will be? With Claude you will enjoy SUPER Beethoven Sonatas Experience (SBE) and, IF YOU ARE LUCKY and you haven't listened the Annie, everything is one dream. Otherwise, also here, the experience will not be optimal. This is the CURSE of Annie, my friends. All the pianists know this one...


----------



## Dimace

KenOC said:


> Claude Frank is (IMO) a very solid Beethoven pianist. I have his whole cycle, though for me it's not too near the top of the totem pole. Aside from the Beethoven, I've never heard him play.


You are correct, dear friend. Unfortunately the Beethoven summit has place only for one on the top... (He is near, but not very near, ja...)


----------



## Itullian

^^^^He studied 10 years with Schnabel.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano)and conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 23.

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Enrique Mazzola conducting; Beethoven: Concerto pour piano No. 1 & Symphonie No. 5

Cédric Tiberghien, Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Berlioz: Requiem, Op. 5

Stuart Burrows (tenor) Choeurs de Radio France.

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## janxharris

Beethoven - Great Fugue


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck

I fell in love with Fibich operas, and since our friend Dimace mentioned him here, I have bought all his operas I could find via download from Supraphon (unlike most of you here, I hate CDs because of how much space they occupy in your home. I have a lot of books and don't need to have another room occupied by CDs)

https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/175981-fibich-sarka-opera
https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1041-fibich-smrt-hippodamie-scenicky-melodram-o-4-dejstvich-op-33
https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1040-fibich-smir-tantaluv
https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1039-fibich-namluvy-pelopovy
https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1474-fibich-nevesta-messinska-tragicka-opera-o-3-dejstvich-komple
https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/403438-zdenek-fibich-klavirni-skladby

Fibich is a "Czech Wagner". He was inspired by Wagner a lot, not only musically, but also in his opera themes. Just like Wagner composed operas related to German mythology, so Fibich composed opera related to Czech mythology. It is unfortunate that he was so neglected, because I prefer his operas to those of Dvořák and Smetana and even to those of Wagner. (This has nothing to do with nationality). I listened to Der fliegende Holländer yesterday for comparison and I actually prefer Fibich. It might be because of the language, Czech is easier to hear for me than German (although I speak German fluently). The Pád Arkuna is not on sale, but is an amazing opera. The 2014 ND production with Fiore with not successful, so no Fibich operas revival will happen in the near future. But I don't understand why they did not produce a recording of that production. The classical crowd is small and conservative and wants to hear the same old war horses over and over again.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> I fell in love with Fibich operas, and since our friend Dimace mentioned him here, I have bought all his operas I could find via download from Supraphon (unlike most of you here,* I hate CDs *because of how much space they occupy in your home. I have a lot of books and don't need to have another room occupied by CDs)
> 
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/175981-fibich-sarka-opera
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1041-fibich-smrt-hippodamie-scenicky-melodram-o-4-dejstvich-op-33
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1040-fibich-smir-tantaluv
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1039-fibich-namluvy-pelopovy
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/1474-fibich-nevesta-messinska-tragicka-opera-o-3-dejstvich-komple
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/403438-zdenek-fibich-klavirni-skladby
> 
> Fibich is a "Czech Wagner". He was inspired by Wagner a lot, not only musically, but also in his opera themes. Just like Wagner composed operas related to German mythology, so Fibich composed opera related to Czech mythology. It is unfortunate that he was so neglected, because *I prefer his operas to those of Dvořák and Smetana* and even to those of Wagner. (This has nothing to do with nationality). I listened to Der fliegende Holländer yesterday for comparison and I actually prefer Fibich. It might be because of the language, Czech is easier to hear for me than German *(although I speak German fluently*). The Pád Arkuna is not on sale, but is an amazing opera. The 2014 ND production with Fiore with not successful, so no Fibich operas revival will happen in the near future. But I don't understand why they did not produce a recording of that production. The classical crowd is small and conservative and wants to hear the same old war horses over and over again.


Vielen dank mein Freund!

1. I hate them too. I have something like 10.000 + titles. :lol:
2. Fibich is FFF good composer. I don't know if is superior or inferior to the guys you mentioned, but who cares. Only his music matters.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> Vielen dank mein Freund!
> 
> 1. I hate them too. I have something like 10.000 + titles. :lol:
> 2. Fibich is FFF good composer. I don't know if is superior or inferior to the guys you mentioned, but who cares. Only his music matters.


Mit Vergnügen!
I am (probably) a younger generation that grew up in the digital era, so I never started to hoard a colletion of CDs - fortunately  All I care is that am I able to listen to the music. 
and you are right that it is pointless to compare. There are composers who speak to me more than others, but that does not mean that they are objectively greater.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Never heard of him. I'm trying out his Op. 101 on YouTube.


I rate this set as a good reliable traversal of the sonatas without having a hugely individual voice.

His daughter Pamela is a very good violinist - a talented family!


----------



## Malx

This morning another two old warhorses I hadn't listened to for what seems a very long time:

Chopin, Piano Concerto No 2 - Katia Buniatishvili, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Jarvi.









Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin PO, Anyonio Pappano.

This recording was chosen as BBC radio 3's Building a Library choice yesterday morning - the reviewer Marina Frolova-Walker a Russian born musicologist and Professor of music at Clare College Cambridge restricted her choice to recent recordings (last 20 years I believe).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Starting the morning with songs of Francis Poulenc:










edit: This disc replaced the original Hyperion release I had in my collection when 'holes' in the aluminum surface of the disc appeared (oxidation under the polymer?). One of less than a handful of issues I've ever had with the CD format.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I rate this set as a good reliable traversal of the sonatas without having a hugely individual voice.
> 
> His daughter Pamela is a very good violinist - a talented family!


Oh dear, I'm going to have to hear it. The opinions here seem to vary between very good (which is not uncommon in this repertoire) to exceptional. For complete sets I am absolutely in awe of Kempff and Annie Fischer - although they are hugely different - and can think of a few sets that come close like Schnabel, Backaus, Pollini and (more controversially) Brautigam. I feel that Pienaar may join them for me and I am not yet sure how much I like the old Kovacevich set. And then there are several that I know and like very much and loads of individual performances .... and there must be many more that I don't know. But I've reached a stage when if they don't get into my "top 6 or 7" then I am not sure I have the time left!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up of my Christmas listening. The house has been full of visitors so the opportunities to listen have been fewer.
*
Handel
Messiah*
Heather Harper, Helen Watts, John Wakefield, John Shirley-Quick, soloists
Ralph Downes, organ; Leslie Pearson, harpsichord; William Lang, D-trumpet
*London Symphony Choir and Orchestra, Colin Davis
*[Decca, 1993]










*
Thomas Adès*
Piano Quintet (2001)
The Four Quarters (for string quartet, 2011)
Arcadiana (1993)*
Calder Quartet; Thomas Ades, piano*
[Signum, 2015]

My new disc for this week - a Christmas present from my son. The music is quite 'thorny' and will take a good deal of listening to make it familiar - _don't know Adès' music well at all_.










*
Rachmaninov*
Prelude for piano No.1 in C sharp minor ("The Bells of Moscow"), Op. 3/2
10 Preludes for piano, Op. 23
13 Preludes for piano, Op. 32
*Boris Berezovsky*
[Mirare, 2005]


----------



## Taggart

Eloquent symmetry.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Murray Perahia (piano)and conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 23.
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra


Have this set. Love it


----------



## Enthusiast

Taggart said:


> Eloquent symmetry.


I was just wondering what to play and now you have prompted me to listen to the same. Thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - chamber works part three this afternoon.

The Haydn piece which forms the basis for the variations of the massive 9th quartet is from the minuet featured in his symphony no.47. Simpson's quartet concludes with a fugue which lasts for just shy of thirteen minutes and the whole work lasts for nearly an hour - manna for those such as myself who enjoy works in variation form whatever the length. I like to think that Max Reger would have approved. 

Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981):



String Quartet no.9 - _32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_ (1982):



String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983): 
String Quartet no.11 (1984):



Violin Sonata (1984):


----------



## Rogerx

Eiji Oue, Adrian Prabava conducting; Kabalevsky: Cello Concertos 1 & 2

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Her complete Bruckner cycle is one of the best of my purchases from this year.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Suitably refreshed and reinvigorated by Leonhardt's Bach I have now turned to this fine disc:


----------



## sonance

joen_cph said:


> An interesting painting ... googling for copies of the picture didn't produce further information - do you perhaps happen to know the artist and the title?


Joen - it seems that bejart didn't see your question. May I step in instead?

The painting is "Marie Adelaide from France in Turkish dress":









The painting is by the Swiss-French painter Jean-Etienne Liotard, see Wikipedia:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Étienne_Liotard

And yes, it is a beautiful painting. I am also very fond of his "Chocolate Girl":


----------



## sonance

listening now:
Alkan: Complete Recueils de Chants, vol. 2
Stephanie McCallum, paino (toccata classics)


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Chopin: Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2


a very compelling album cover


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Wagner: Overtures and Preludes

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

The opening to this work is mesmerizing!
Nigel Short has Tenebrae in top form.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri*


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 6 & 8


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Kleiber conducting; Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Berg's masterpiece (one of them!) and the 7 Early Songs with von Otter, Abbado conducting. The songs are also on my recently acquired disc "Vienna: Fin de Siecle" but Barbara Hannigan does them with Reinbert De Leeuw on the piano while von Otter has an orchestra. Somehow the smaller and more intimate approach makes the works seem more substantial to me.


----------



## Vasks

_Some Serge_

*Prokofiev - Thirty Years - Festive Poem (Ashkenazy/Exton)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #1 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Prokofiev - Cinderella - Suite #2 (Kuchar/Naxos)*


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm* (b. 1952): string quartets


----------



## Enthusiast

More Berg and some Mozart - both in exceptionally fine performances.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Oh dear, I'm going to have to hear it. The opinions here seem to vary between very good (which is not uncommon in this repertoire) to exceptional. For complete sets I am absolutely in awe of Kempff and Annie Fischer - although they are hugely different - and can think of a few sets that come close like Schnabel, Backaus, Pollini and (more controversially) Brautigam. I feel that Pienaar may join them for me and I am not yet sure how much I like the old Kovacevich set. And then there are several that I know and like very much and loads of individual performances .... and there must be many more that I don't know. But I've reached a stage when if they don't get into my "top 6 or 7" then I am not sure I have the time left!


A BIG TRUTH, my dearest!

What are we talking about? For 1% or 2% difference in output between the legendary pianists & their performances. Please tell me, if ONE of us will change her-his house because the new one is 2 square meters bigger, his car, because the new one is 5 Km quicker, his Hi-Fi system because the new one gives 3 RMS more etc. NO ONE! You are together with an extremely beautiful woman who loves you eminently and you leave her for a new one, because is 1 cm taller ? NO!

*Only in music and NOWHERE else we have this phenomenon*. Not in painting, not in literature, not in poetry, not in real life! I believe you know the reason: Because ONLY in music we can't see. We are approaching this art ONLY with our ears and our soul. I'm reading Marques. I like something he has written. After I saw it with my eyes I have the chance to copy it on my notebook, to call a friend of mine and tell him about it, to repeat it loudly or silently for me till the moment it will be mine. Poetry? The same. After two hours, you can learn the poem which you like and it is yours. You can repeat it, you can sing it, if you want. *With our music you don't have such luxuries.*(I'm speaking ONLY for the classical music)

Like this, you can not see the painting, but only to imagine it, we are starting our journey to classical music. I'm listening the Annie and I say WOW! This one is Beethovens eternal lover. You are listening Arrau and you say, this one is the Beethoven him self! *But the truth is that we are imagining!* You CAN listen music with all the lights switch off but can you read, like this? Can you see one painting of Rembrandt? NO!

(I have listened a lot of Pogorelich. Always I was saying he is a GOOD pianist. When (two times) I saw him live, I said, nope! this is not something special! What is the truth? THERE IS NO TRUTH. *Music has no truth except one: OUR PERSONAL TRUTH!*)


----------



## ribonucleic

Debussy - Cello Sonata in D minor (Maurice Gendron / Jean Francaix)












> Unsurpassed performances, combining acute expression and cool poise, with every nuance made exquisite yet inevitable.
> - Gramophone


----------



## SixFootScowl

Complete Mahler symphony cycle off this 99 cent download.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> Complete Mahler symphony cycle off this 99 cent download.


Welcome back, Fritz! I missed you!


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - BPO, Karajan.

Herbie has my vote on this one - I think it a fine recording. I will admit I find a lot of Karajan's later recordings lack poetry and substance at the expense of slickness and sheen but not this one.









Now I am trying Nelsons in the same Symphony via Qobus I have a free months trial at CD sound quality.









Edit: With generally slower tempos Nelsons explores the darker side of this Symphony without missing the high spots - an excellent alternative interpretation to sit alongside Karajan.


----------



## bejart

George Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Recorder Concerto in C Major

Arte dei Suonatori -- Dan Laurin, recorder


----------



## joen_cph

sonance said:


> Joen - it seems that bejart didn't see your question. May I step in instead?
> 
> The painting is "Marie Adelaide from France in Turkish dress":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The painting is by the Swiss-French painter Jean-Etienne Liotard, see Wikipedia:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Étienne_Liotard
> 
> And yes, it is a beautiful painting. I am also very fond of his "Chocolate Girl":


Thanks, that's really great info! 
https://www.virtualuffizi.com/jean-etienne-liotard.html

Chardin is in part an obvious parallel, but I was a little uncertain whether it might be 19th century in stead.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - BPO, Karajan.
> 
> Herbie has my vote on this one - I think it a fine recording. I will admit I find a lot of Karajan's later recordings lack poetry and substance at the expense of slickness and sheen but not this one.
> 
> View attachment 111131
> 
> 
> Now I am trying Nelsons in the same Symphony via Qobus I have a free months trial at CD sound quality.
> 
> View attachment 111132
> 
> 
> Edit: With generally slower tempos Nelsons explores the darker side of this Symphony without missing the high spots - an excellent alternative interpretation to sit alongside Karajan.


Both recordings are excellent. Generally speaking, like all Sergiu fans, I prefer the slower tempos, where these are possible and with a reason. If I must choose one recording, I will go with Andris for this 50,1% - 49,9% I have written some posts above.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> Welcome back, Fritz! I missed you!


I am never gone for long. Followed up the Mahler cycle with this wonderful recording. Just love Waltraud's voice.


----------



## Malx

I'm wandering off my beaten track a bit for this one, Charles Ives is a composer whose works I have little experience of and can pass no comment on the comparative merits or otherwise of this recording.

Sadly the performance or piece did little to arouse my further interest in the composer, just my opinion of course. I've tried listening a few recording lately I have access to and whilst I am sure they are competently put together the works lack something for me - a blind spot for sure!


----------



## Vronsky

Treasures of the Ukrainian Choral Music 
The Kiev Conservatoire Students' Choir, Kiev Lyatoshinsky Chamber Choir & Viktor Ikonnik


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

(My original post omitted this text and it's too late to edit it.)

I keep reading rave reviews about the Lindsays' Beethoven, so I thought I'd give one a try. This was supposed to be an SACD (thanks again, Amazon for an inaccurate description) and I nearly sent it back, but I decided to play it and I was bowled over by the sound and playing, so I kept it! The back of the CD insert states it was recorded with Neumann tube mics and 24 bit 176 khz resolution, so it makes me drool to think how good the SACD version would sound, or if ASV would release it and the others in the series as hi-res files. Anyway, I have 4 more volumes on order--the middle and most of the other late quartets. Op.130 and the Op.104 Quintet sells for $120, so I'll pass on that volume until I find one more reasonably priced!


----------



## Malx

Barber Symphony No 1 - Baltimore SO, David Zinman.

After the Ives this is a great improvement.


----------



## Blancrocher

Khachaturian and Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos (Mordkovich/Jarvi)


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES FOR RECORDER
*Henry Purcell*
_A Collection of Ayres for Recorders_
*François Dieupart*
_Six Suites for Recorder_
La Simphonie du Marais
Hugo Reyne - director
_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## pmsummer

ON YOOLIS NIGHT
*Medieval Carols & Motets*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Good night song for me: Giardino religioso by Bruno Maderna. Good night!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> ON YOOLIS NIGHT
> *Medieval Carols & Motets*
> Anonymous 4
> 
> _Harmonia Mundi_


This one is so sweet!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Barber Symphony No 1 - Baltimore SO, David Zinman.
> 
> After the Ives this is a great improvement.
> 
> View attachment 111135


I don't have this one, but I love David very much. He is a humble man, an excellent teacher and a great conductor. Someone you don't like only to listen his music but also what he has to say. A personality of the highest level and a big asset to music today. God bless you David!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Still enjoying Columbia University Public Radio's Bach Fest. I spoke to harpsichordist Barbara Cadranel on the phone last night--extremely knowledgeable and interesting woman--it was a great privilege.

Since listening I've also added several recordings to my collection. I'm especially excited to receive the Kirschbaum Bach Cello Suites! They broadcast the sixth and it was an extremely unique performance.

The Bach Fest ends 31 Dec at midnight. Check it out. https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr

Again, many thanks to bluecrab for posting the notice!


----------



## WVdave

Dmitri Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues for Piano. Op. 87 Nos. 11-16 
Tatiana Nikolaeva

Found all three discs of these works at a thrift store in Florida for a dollar apiece. Russian imports from 1987, they are a very interesting listen. Reportedly, Nikolayeva's first recordings of these works are considered to be unique as Shostakovich himself was present at the sessions in 1962.


----------



## Dimace

WVdave said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues for Piano. Op. 87 Nos. 11-16
> Tatiana Nikolaeva
> 
> Found all three discs of these works at a thrift store in Florida for a dollar apiece. Russian imports from 1987, they are a very interesting listen. Reportedly, Nikolayeva's first recordings of these works are considered to be unique as Shostakovich himself was present at the sessions in 1962.
> 
> View attachment 111139


Very nice and highly collectible CDs. Well done!


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No. 34-35-36

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano)and Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet performing; Mozart & Beethoven - Quintets for Piano & Winds.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra.


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius - String Quartet (Voces Intimae).


----------



## joen_cph

Kontrapunctus said:


> Magnificent playing and sound.


A fine recording, hasn't been easy to find through the years.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 6 tennstedt / LPO live


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

Cristobal Halffter's first cello concerto is finally in YouTube (a treasure trove!). It's a live recording from 1976, broadcasted on 29th June 2018 ... It's great to get to know the first cello concerto, even if I can't love it yet (I do love his second CC).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth instalment of Robert Simpson's chamber works this afternoon.

String Trio (1987):



String Quartet no.12 (1987):
String Quintet no.1 (1987):



String Quartet no.13 (1989):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Dvorak, Bartók & Dohnányi


----------



## jalexis

Currently listening to the atonal symphony of the wheel noise of cars passing through the street nearby. The rush hour is soon developing. This is not a joke, the only reason why no ultra-modern classical composer has productized this as "music" is that they haven't gotten the idea... yet.


----------



## starthrower

Ozawa sounds heavy handed on a couple of these arrangements. Especially the Toccata and Fugue. The Stravinsky arrangement fares the best.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

jalexis said:


> Currently listening to the atonal symphony of the wheel noise of cars passing through the street nearby. The rush hour is soon developing. This is not a joke, the only reason why no ultra-modern classical composer has productized this as "music" is that they haven't gotten the idea... yet.


I heard the lead violinist of the Kronos Quartet say the sound of a ceiling fan is music. So we're all composers now.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been really enjoying Boulez for a couple of years but, still, I found the recent Boulez thread helpful in understanding how the works I like fit into what he was doing - it has enriched my understanding and feel. It is also good that, compared to most attempts at threads of this type, it was relatively undisturbed by repetitive nonsense about how awful the man and his music were! It was actually possible to talk about and enjoy Boulez together and at least two people who were not expecting to, found themselves enjoying one piece or another of his oeuvre.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 14*

It just occurred to me that I have recordings of the Berg quartet playing Mozart and Beethoven (their Beethoven cycle sold over a million copies), but I've never heard them play anything by Alban Berg.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Beermann conducting; Khachaturian: Symphonies No. 1 and 3 Concert Arias

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie.


----------



## pmsummer

TRADITIONAL & MODERN CAROLS
The Pro Arte Singers
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Haydn man

Further exploration of this set
Today No. 16, 17 and 18
Fine performances and a good recording


----------



## pmsummer

jalexis said:


> Currently listening to the atonal symphony of the wheel noise of cars passing through the street nearby. The rush hour is soon developing. This is not a joke, the only reason why no ultra-modern classical composer has productized this as "music" is that they haven't gotten the idea... yet.


----------



## Vasks

*J. P. E. Hartmann - Overture: "Axel og Valborg" (Dausgaard/da capo)
Nielsen - Violin Concerto (Vengerov/Teldec)*


----------



## starthrower

Hannigan sings Zemlinsky, and Wolf with Reinbert De Leeuw on piano.


----------



## Malx

Two Symphonies by Hindemith:

Mathis der Maler - San Francisco Orchestra, Herbert Blomstedt.









Dei Harmonie de Welt - Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Eramire156

Some Haydn with my orange juice, great way to start the morning

*Franz Joseph Haydn 
String Quartets op.74 no.2, op.74 no.3, op.76 no.3 and op.76 no 4*









*Pro Arte Quartet *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Klemperer conducting in 1955


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Hannigan sings Zemlinsky, and Wolf with Reinbert De Leeuw on piano.


What a compelling performance. Her singing is transcendental, and when she is finished, she casually puts her hands in her pockets.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Haydn - Piano Sonatas

No 47-50-41- 49-59


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Today, is again time for wishes and not for presentations.

*Ladies and Gentlemen. Dear friends. I wish to all of you
*

*A HAPPY NEW 2019*!

*With health, peace and a lot of good music.*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren. Liebe Freunde. Ich wünsche Ihnen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2019!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Even for those who don't care for Celi's conducting, this one is worth hearing.

I noticed it's going for $50 on Amazon.  I got it for 75 cents at my used CD store. That was one of my luckier days in 2018.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> A fine recording, hasn't been easy to find through the years.


It (Berman Rachmaninoff) is available from ReverbLP--listed as near mint. https://lp.reverb.com/albums/corelli-variationen-preludes-auswahl-selection/listings


----------



## Enthusiast

It has been a while since I listened to this ...









I followed it with this - today's 50% discount offer for downloads on eclassical. Refreshingly different.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> What a compelling performance. Her singing is transcendental, and when she is finished, she casually puts her hands in her pockets.


Careful! It starts like this but before you know it you are buying record after record - her range is astounding.


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Six Late Piano Sonatas. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I always liked the Emersons


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphony No. 3*
Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre

What a thrilling symphony performance! Minkowski joins Kleiber and Beecham as outstanding interpreters of Schubert's 3rd.

Malx, since you recommended this previously, would you say the other performances in the box set are similarly high quality?


----------



## Malx

More Symphonies this afternoon:

Vaughan Williams No 4 - LPO, Norrington.

As is his way Roger has a different angle to approach this Symphony from, it is more laid back than many and with vibrato less strings the sound achieved is distinctive - interesting.









Walton, Symphony No 1 - Bournemouth SO, Andrew Litton.

An enjoyable performance.









Roy Harris Symphony No 3 & William Schuman Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.

Simply a very fine disc.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 3*
> Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre
> 
> What a thrilling symphony performance! Minkowski joins Kleiber and Beecham as outstanding interpreters of Schubert's 3rd.
> 
> Malx, since you recommended this previously, would you say the other performances in the box set are similarly high quality?


Max should answer you but I would say yes for the first six. I was less impressed with the Unfinished and Great from this set.


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 3*
> Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre
> 
> What a thrilling symphony performance! Minkowski joins Kleiber and Beecham as outstanding interpreters of Schubert's 3rd.
> 
> Malx, since you recommended this previously, would you say the other performances in the box set are similarly high quality?


I enjoy Minkowski's Schubert greatly. His lightly sprung rhythms seem to me to work exceptionally well particularly in the earlier/middle Symphonies.
Enthusiast says he wasn't impressed by 8 & 9 - personally I still like his interpretations of those two but they are in my opinion more romantic in feel than the classically influenced earlier works. 
For me 3, 5 and 6 are probably the stand outs in the set.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde

VPO / Bernstein

Incredible sound still. Incredible playing from VPO. One caveat - that Bernstein used a baritone rather than a mezzo


----------



## Guest

Jaw-dropping playing captured in excellent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, La Valse*


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Piano trios nos. 43, 44, 45 & 39. Trio Wanderer (hm)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Sid James

*Dvorak*
Cello Concerto 
- Heinrich Schiff/Concertgebouw/Colin Davis
Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' 
- Concertgebouw/Antal Dorati
(Eloquence)

*Album: 20th Century Wind Quintets*
*Hindemith* Kleine Kammermusik
*Barber *Summer Music
*Larsson* "Quattro tempi" Divertimento
*Janacek *Mladi (Youth)
- Michael Thompson Wind Quintet
(Naxos)

*Hindemith*
Symphony 'Mathis Der Maler' 
- Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Weber
- London SO/Claudio Abbado
Violin Concerto
- David Oistrakh/London SO/Paul Hindemith
(Eloquence)

*Bernstein*
Complete Ballets: Fancy Free &
Dybbuk
- Nashville SO/Andrew Mogrelia (Naxos)

*Mozart*
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin & Viola
- Alan Loveday, Stephen Shingles/ASMF/Neville Marriner
Concertone for Two Violins 
- Emanuel Hurwitz, Eli Goren/English CO/Colin Davis
(Eloquence)

"Mozart is sweet sunshine."
- *Dvorak*


----------



## Enthusiast

DavidA said:


> Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> VPO / Bernstein
> 
> Incredible sound still. Incredible playing from VPO. One caveat - that Bernstein used a baritone rather than a mezzo


Not just a baritone but Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau ... and a great performance he gives us, too.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58*
Kevin Kenner

Thanks to iota for this recommendation! This is my type of piano music, and Kenner plays it with exceptional skill.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Been going with this all day. Intending to listen through all 32. Am into #9 now.


----------



## Malx

Today has turned out to be a Symphony festival which continues with Stravinsky;

Symphony of Psalms - LSO, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner.









Symphony in C & Symphony in Three Movements - Israel PO, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Joe B

Delivered by DHL today, I'm listening to disc 1 (Symphony No.'s 1 & 2) of this 5 disc set:


----------



## aleazk

It's coming, my friends, it's coming!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 5 

LPO / Tennstedt (live)


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Armida: Janowitz, Kmentt, Burns...Cappella Coloniensis/ Leitner (Ponto)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 8 through 11*


----------



## Malx

Honegger, Symphonies Nos 2 & 3 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Sid James

[QUOTE="Malx said:


> I'm wandering off my beaten track a bit for this one, Charles Ives is a composer whose works I have little experience of and can pass no comment on the comparative merits or otherwise of this recording.
> 
> Sadly the performance or piece did little to arouse my further interest in the composer, just my opinion of course. I've tried listening a few recording lately I have access to and whilst I am sure they are competently put together the works lack something for me - a blind spot for sure!
> 
> View attachment 111133


I like a few other Ives pieces, but not Symphony No. 2.

When I first listened to it, I felt the wrong note at then end to be odd compared to the comparatively conventional nature of the piece overall. I wasn't surprised to learn later that late in his life Ives gave Henry Cowell (then working as his editor) permission to tack on that wrong note where previously there had been a resolving note. Ives had a habit of fiddling with his scores, sometimes spicing up dissonances to be more in line with trends of the day (he more or less stopped composing in the 1910's but lived until the 1950's).



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Quartet No. 14*
> 
> It just occurred to me that I have recordings of the Berg quartet playing Mozart and Beethoven (their Beethoven cycle sold over a million copies), but I've never heard them play anything by Alban Berg.


When I asked a string quartet player how they learned to play Berg's quartet, he said the recording the group used was ABQ. He said that their interpretation adheres strictly to the score, which is important in the atonal realm because musicians have less to hang onto when learning a piece.

I first heard Berg's quartet on the ABQ recording but now have a quite different interpretation, that of New Zealand Quartet on Naxos. Coupling is the same, the Lyric Suite. In contrast to Op. 3 it's a piece I've never been able to make head nor tail of, at least in a thematic sense.


----------



## KenOC

Sid James said:


> I like a few other Ives pieces, but not Symphony No. 2.


I suspect that Ives' 2nd Symphony is losing its appeal since it's packed with tunes from old songs that were familiar to Ives from his youth but are mostly unknown today. Who today remembers

"Sing me the songs I delight in to hear
Long, long ago, long ago."

"Bringing in the sheaves, bringing in the sheaves,
We shall come rejoicing, bringing in the sheaves."

Ives certainly remembered them!


----------



## Itullian

English suites.
Beautiful


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Incredible sound still. Incredible playing from VPO. One caveat - that Bernstein used a baritone rather than a mezzo


At least it's Fischer-Dieskau! Come to think of it, Bernstein's tenor (James King) was a converted baritone, too


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Abbado (live).









Langgaard, Symphony No 5 (version II) - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Malx

Now the music that will play as we progress into 2019 a relatively new recording of an old favourite that I rate very highly.









I'd like to wish all UK listeners and posters a very Happy New Year. All others in what ever part of the world you are located in a Happy New Year when it arrives, or indeed if it has passed.


----------



## Guest

A fine performance and recording.


----------



## Guest

These Toccatas are insanely hard to play on the guitar (and not exactly easy on a keyboard instrument..), but he plays them wonderfully. Well recorded, too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Händel: Der Messias. Janowitz, Höffgen, Haefliger, Crass, Münchener Bach-Chor & Orch./ Richter (Resonance)


----------



## Guest

Intense playing and demonstration quality sound.










1. Fantasie und Fuge über B-A-C-H
2. Variationen über ein Motiv aus Bachs Kantate "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen"
3. Funerailles Nr. 7
4. Am Grabe Richard Wagners
5. Sinistre - Ustern!
6. Nuages gris - Trübe Wolken


----------



## ribonucleic

Schubert - Piano Sonta No. 20 in A major, D.959 (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Even for those who don't care for Celi's conducting, this one is worth hearing.
> 
> I noticed it's going for $50 on Amazon.  I got it for 75 cents at my used CD store. That was one of my luckier days in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 111158


I have this one in EMIs Sergiu- Bruckner - Münchner Edition (Symphonies 1 to 9 and Mass in F) and it is (they are) the VERY BEST of Bruckner out there. *Sergiu, Günter (Wand) and Lenny for Bruckner, dear friends, all the day long.*

(a new sample costs much more than a used one, Manx! The same if it is in a general mint condition. Neuwertig, if you look the German Markt.)


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 3*
> Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre
> 
> What a thrilling symphony performance! Minkowski joins Kleiber and Beecham as outstanding interpreters of Schubert's 3rd.
> 
> Malx, since you recommended this previously, would you say the other performances in the box set are similarly high quality?


Our dear Malx will give you his advice, my dearest. What I have to say to you is: *Don't forget ZENDER!!!*


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Intense playing and demonstration quality sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fantasie und Fuge über B-A-C-H
> 2. Variationen über ein Motiv aus Bachs Kantate "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen"
> 3. Funerailles Nr. 7
> 4. Am Grabe Richard Wagners
> 5. Sinistre - Ustern!
> 6. Nuages gris - Trübe Wolken


Very nice recommendation! I have these works but not together in one CD. I will hit this one! Thanks!


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Jaw-dropping playing captured in excellent sound.


I see that you like the MASTER. The ONE and ONLY pianist, but not the biggest, as it said from the Princess Belgiojoso (LOL) Thank you!


----------



## Dimace

Steven Mayer performs the MEISTER and Andrew Wright the GREATEST. (Steven from the original AVS 1991 Liszt vs Thalberg recording)


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
*Heinrich Schütz, Henry Purcell, Andrea Gabrieli, Claudio Monteverdi, Michael Praetorious*
Heinrich Schütz Choir
Paul Esswood, Ian Partridge, Stafford Dean - soloists​Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Camden Wind Ensemble
Charles Spinks - organ
Sir Roger Norrington - conductor
_
London_


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing; Hummel: Piano Trios


----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
_Six Centuries of European Christmas Music_
*The Christmas Revels*
John Langstaff - director
_
Revel Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Daniele Gatti conducting; Berlioz: Symphony fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov and friends performing: Schubert: Trout etc


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I see that you like the MASTER. The ONE and ONLY pianist, but not the biggest, as it said from the Princess Belgiojoso (LOL) Thank you!


Oh yes. I saw him in San Francisco several months ago--simply mind-blowing! I met him afterward--he was very friendly and gracious to his fans.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of Robert Simpson's chamber works. HNY to everyone.

Piano Trio (1988-89):



String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):



String Quintet no.2 (1995):


----------



## Jacck

*Grieg - Peer Gynt, Norwegian Dances, Holberg Suite* 
piano transcription
_Fernando Rossano_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Starting the year with Stockhausen - possibly his most famous piece, certainly the one I remember most from the 1970s as a record I could play when with my rock-loving friends.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent Larderet (piano)performing; Ravel: Orchestral & Virtuoso Piano

Gaspard de la Nuit/ Jeux d'eau/ La Valse/ Pavane pour une infante défunte.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Came across this at WQXR.org:





"When we geared up for Halloween this year in the best way we know how - a Beer Jam! Local brewery Kings County Brewers Collective (KBCB) came by to share some terrifyingly tasty brews, and a handful of musicians contributed some spooky tunes. Among them was harpist Bridget Kibbey, who amazed audiences as she played her own transcription of J. S. Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, which has long been associated with all things creepy. The reason she took on this particular piece? "It was the product of a dare and a bet," she explained. Clearly, she won handily."


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Beethoven: Spring and Kreutzer Sonatas.


----------



## Enthusiast

If I listen to Bruckner I am more likely to plump for Celibidache's Munich recordings than any others (I have quite a few) so I don't hear them as eccentric any more. They are sublime and everyone else rushes things! It was Symphony 4 today.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit & Lawrence Foster conducting; Saint-Saëns - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Puccini - Tosca (Callas,Di Stefano,Gobbi - Victor De Sabata)*


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 5, Symphonies 3 & 4:









BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh yes. I saw him in San Francisco several months ago--simply mind-blowing! I met him afterward--he was very friendly and gracious to his fans.


Our glossary, my good friend:

MASTER : Liszt 
GREATEST : Thalberg
MAYER : The MASTER of the MASTER and of the GREATEST. (unbelievable pianist. Tha Canadian pianists bring so much quality and pathos to music. I love them and their tradition - scholl)

The commercial of the day: (LOL) Listen all these works (if you haven't already done) from *Francesco Nicolosi.* (THE TEACHER or the MESSIAH)* Takasu* is also good (The Tokio Liszt or The Japan Thalberg)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> If I listen to Bruckner I am more likely to plump for Celibidache's Munich recordings than any others (I have quite a few) so I don't hear them as eccentric any more. They are sublime and everyone else rushes things! It was Symphony 4 today.
> 
> View attachment 111195


This is the collection I have written yesterday, replying to a friend. THE TRUE HAMMER and the best Bruckner in human history, without any doubts.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Spivakov conducting; Rachmaninoff piano concerto 3 / Tschaikowsky pianoconcerto 1

Nikolai Tokarev,

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia.


----------



## Vasks

*Ziani - Overture to "Il Talamo" (NG/Signum)
G. Gabrielli - Two Canzoni from "Sacrae Symphoniae" (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Hassler - Ricercar ex a (Bocker/cpo)
Desprez - Nymphes des bois/Requiem (Guerber/Aeon)
Merulo - Canzon Vigesimaterza & Oh Se Quanto (The Whole Noyse/Helicon)
Froberger - Suite #9 from "Strausbourg Manuscript" (Remy/cpo)*


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the New Year, Brahms of course*

with some Dvorak as well, CD 32 from the Boskovsky box set

*Johannes Brahms
Hungarian Dances

Antonin Dvorak 
Slavonic Dances*









_*Willi Boskovsky 
London Symphony Orchestra *_


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> This is the collection I have written yesterday, replying to a friend. THE TRUE HAMMER and the best Bruckner in human history, without any doubts.


Skrowaczewski set might be a contender, at least for me. If I should chose between Skrowaczewski and Celi to have as the one recording, I would probably chose Skrowaczewski, in part because he recorded all the symphonies - including the underated 00 and 0


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in A Minor

Das Kolner Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Mozart  Rondo from piano quartet i g-minor with Richard Burnett and the Salomon quartet. HIP stuff!


----------



## Jacck

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Some Mozart  Rondo from piano quartet i g-minor with Richard Burnett and the Salomon quartet. HIP stuff!


you are hipster, aren't you?


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> This is the collection I have written yesterday, replying to a friend. THE TRUE HAMMER and the best Bruckner in human history, without any doubts.


I tend to agree but I think we who think so are in a minority!


----------



## Enthusiast

Again and again









And again


----------



## GSHAPIROY

Alfonso und Estrella - an incredibly beautiful opera by Franz Schubert, sadly forgotten and hardly ever performed.


----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Sym. Nr.4 in Eb. Berliner Phil./ Jochum (DG)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Richard Strauss - Burleske, Parergon and Stimmungsbilder*


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> Skrowaczewski set might be a contender, at least for me. If I should chose between Skrowaczewski and Celi to have as the one recording, I would probably chose Skrowaczewski, in part because he recorded all the symphonies - including the underated 00 and 0





Enthusiast said:


> I tend to agree but I think we who think so are in a minority!


The 0 & 00 are not underrated. Are simply BAD symphonies for Bruckners standards. (for other composers standards are VERY GOOD)

We are the minority which rules LOL!!!! (a little communism here to defend Sergiu) :lol:

Thanks a lot, my friends!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 In A minor (New York 1955)
New York Philharmonic, Dimitri Mitropoulos

Puts the andante before the scherzo.


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Die Verschworenen. Isokoski, Lika, Chorus Musicus, Das Neue Orch./ Spering (Naïve)


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

THYS YOOL
_A Medieval Christmas_
*Martin Best Ensemble*

_Nimbus_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kaija Saariaho-Graal theater with Jennifer Koh as violin soloist.


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kaija Saariaho-Graal theater with Jennifer Koh as violin soloist.


A very good day today for live concert. Like this the year will be full of good music and nice feelings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Sibelius and Prokofiev 1st Violin Concertos.


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous, Praetorious, Erbach, De Lassus, Desprez, Du Fay, Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Jacck

the amazing Bach
WTC, B.I: Prelude and Fugue in E flat minor No.8, BWV 853. Sviatoslav Richter.




funny comment from youtube
_"Eb minor seems to be the most seldom used key in classical music and the most mysterious and melancholy. Musicologists call it "Horrible, frightful" (Charpentier, 1692) and speak of "Feelings of the anxiety of the soul's deepest distress, of brooding despair, of blackest depression, of the most gloomy condition of the soul. Every fear, every hesitation of the shuddering heart, breathes out of horrible Eb minor. If ghosts could speak, their speech would approximate this key" (Schubart, 1784). How appropriate to have only wilderness, gravestones and ethereal mist in the video and in Richter's other-worldly playing.﻿"_

I wonder if different keys are associated to different emotions/moods. I checked what symphonies were written in Eb, and Dvořák 9 or Price 1 or Tchaikovsky 5 or Brahms 4 which are all beautiful symphonies without any frightful horror.


----------



## Joe B

Delos - 1983 (recorded digitally 9/81 Philadelphia, PA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jacck said:


> the amazing Bach
> WTC, B.I: Prelude and Fugue in E flat minor No.8, BWV 853. Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny comment from youtube
> _"Eb minor seems to be the most seldom used key in classical music and the most mysterious and melancholy. Musicologists call it "Horrible, frightful" (Charpentier, 1692) and speak of "Feelings of the anxiety of the soul's deepest distress, of brooding despair, of blackest depression, of the most gloomy condition of the soul. Every fear, every hesitation of the shuddering heart, breathes out of horrible Eb minor. If ghosts could speak, their speech would approximate this key" (Schubart, 1784). How appropriate to have only wilderness, gravestones and ethereal mist in the video and in Richter's other-worldly playing.﻿"_
> 
> I wonder if different keys are associated to different emotions/moods. I checked what symphonies were written in Eb, and Dvořák 9 or Price 1 or Tchaikovsky 5 or Brahms 4 which are all beautiful symphonies without any frightful horror.


It's from the doctrine of affections I believe. Look here! 
https://scholarworks.umass.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1561&context=theses


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia Concertante in D Major

Moscow Concertino with Evgueni Bushkov on violin and Viktor Kozodov on cello


----------



## Jacck

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's from the doctrine of affections I believe. Look here!
> https://scholarworks.umass.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1561&context=theses


thanks, this doctrine of affections seems to like astrology or numerology to me. Is there any serious psychological research into it, that is if different keys are associated to the evocation of different feelings?


----------



## Malx

Americana so far this evening:

Aaron Copland, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.









Bernstein, Symphony No 2 'The Age of Anxiety' - Lukas Foss (piano), Israel PO, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## bejart

> I wonder if different keys are associated to different emotions/moods. I checked what symphonies were written in Eb, and Dvořák 9 or Price 1 or Tchaikovsky 5 or Brahms 4 which are all beautiful symphonies without any frightful horror.


Some well known classical era ones were written in E Flat:
Beethoven -- Symphony No. 3, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Mozart -- Symphony No. 39, K. 543

And a whole host from Haydn -- 
Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major, Philosopher 
Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major 
Symphony No. 55 in E-flat major, Schoolmaster
Symphony No. 74 in E-flat major 
Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major 
Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major, In Nomine Domini
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major 
Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major 
Symphony No. 103 in E-flat major, Drumroll


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach with modern tonality by Denisov. He is allowed to do that!


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach with modern tonality by Denisov. He is allowed to do that!


This quite unknown, multi-talented guy did a very fine, old LP with Vivaldi and a quite interesting violin concerto by Egils Straume


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony #55 in E Flat Major, "Der Schulmrister"
MAX GOBERMAN and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jacck said:


> thanks, this doctrine of affections seems to like astrology or numerology to me. Is there any serious psychological research into it, that is if different keys are associated to the evocation of different feelings?


Yes! Astrology and numerology is a good description  They actually believed in it some centuries ago...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 In F Minor, Op. 95 "Quartetto serioso"
Colorado String Quartet










On period instruments.


----------



## Eramire156

Some more Brahms this afternoon

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115*









*Reginald Kell

Busch Quartet *


----------



## Guest

My first purchase and playback (24 bit/96k) of 2019 and what a disappointment. Let's just say that the artistic quality of the cover matches that of the music. I normally like Goss' music, but not this time. It is, to be sure, better than Houghton's, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Eramire156 said:


> Some more Brahms this afternoon
> 
> *Johannes Brahms
> Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115*
> 
> View attachment 111214
> 
> 
> *Reginald Kell
> 
> Busch Quartet *


Funny.
Just listened to the Schubert Death and the Maiden string quartet from the same set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 1 in C major, Op. 21
Günter Wand and NWDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 125 
Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14* 

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Royal Philharmonic / Sir Malcolm Sargent
Alexander Dedyukhin, piano*


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Trio in A Major

Trio 1790: Harald Hoeran, piano -- Annette Wehnert, violin -- Imola Gombert, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Symphony # 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Eugen Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major 
Pieces by Popper, Debussy, and Scriabin

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Alexander Dedyukhin, piano


----------



## Joe B




----------



## premont

Jacck said:


> I wonder if different keys are associated to different emotions/moods. I checked what symphonies were written in Eb, and *Dvořák 9 or Price 1 or Tchaikovsky 5 or Brahms 4 which are all beautiful symphonies without any frightful horror*.


They are in e minor, not e flat minor.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

No.4 Italian and No.5 Reformation


----------



## agoukass

Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major* 

Michael Ponti, piano
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Pierre Cao 
Westphalian Symphony Orchestra / Siegfried Landau*


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Trio Zimmermann: performing; Beethoven: String Trios, Op. 9 Nos. 1-3


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Mazurkas

Nikita Magaloff, piano


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting; Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lillian Watson (soprano), Delia Wallis (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group.


----------



## joen_cph

agoukass said:


> Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60
> Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major*
> 
> Michael Ponti, piano
> Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Pierre Cao
> Westphalian Symphony Orchestra / Siegfried Landau*


I've always loved that Medtner recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitry Yablonsky conducting; Balakirev - Piano Concertos - Grand Fantasia on Russian Folksongs, Op. 4

Anastasia Seifetdinova (piano)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> Sibelius and Prokofiev 1st Violin Concertos.


starting the day with this really impressive interpretation and recording......was fortunate to pick it up second hand in a 'charity shop'....it also includes for of Sibelius' Humouresques. I have also listened frequently to both Schlomo Mintz and Mordkovitch but this recording of the Prokofiev might well replace both in my 'affections'.


----------



## Andolink

*Matthias Pintscher* (*1971): orchestral and ensemble works
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Klangforum Wien/Matthias Pintscher, Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## Malx

Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Enthusiast

Good morning!


----------



## jim prideaux

a belated 'Happy New Year' to everyone (friends old and new)on TC....

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony.

and again somewhat belatedly in response to a magnificent choice for the last 'SS' of 2018.....

Myaskovsky's 27th Symphony performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - chamber works.

String Quartet (1916):
Cello Sonata (1916):



Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-1914):
Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):
Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):


----------



## Merl

Not bad account. The strings sound great but the brass sound is rubbish. Shame.


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach conducting; Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony',/ Barber: Toccata Festiva, Op. 36/Poulenc: Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

Olivier Latry (organ)

The Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Michael Tippett, Symphony No 3 - Heather Harper, LSO, Colin Davis.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to *Shostakovich 11 (Kondrashin)* after waking up today


----------



## Andolink

*Justin Connolly*: chamber works


----------



## Rogerx

Fitzwilliam String Quartet performing; Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson and Alfred Schnittke symphonies part one.

Symphony no.1 (1951): ***
Symphony no.2 (1955-56): ***



Symphony no.0 (1957): ***
Symphony no.1 (1969-74): ***



Performers:

*** Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley

*** Cape Philharmonic Orchestra/Owain Arwel Hughes 
*** Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam


----------



## Rogerx

Silvia Chiesa and Massimiliano Caldi performing; Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos.


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Academic Overture (Athinaos/Signum)
Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Paganini (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
Zemlinsky - Psalm 13 (Chailly/London)*


----------



## starthrower

Interesting disc featuring some pieces I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Mozart piano concertos. Say is excellent, with lot of panache, but you might want to avoid if you don't like to occasionally hear the pianist humming. Goode's are consistently the ones I would say are the most satisfying of all. What a shame he didn't do more.


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin, Smert, and others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## Dimace

Today I fell a little bit Wild West and I have chosen* Aaron's Great Ballets* to accompany me till the afternoon. A great recording this one, with crispy sound and excellent content. Includes one of the best Rodeo's out there.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Tilkin conducting; Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54-Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

Paolo Giacometti (piano)

Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Today I have adopted a theme of third Symphonies:

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Lutoslawski.









Gorecki, Symphony No 3 - Joanna Kozlowska, Warsaw PO, Kazimierz Kord.
(Only the second time I've listened to this Symphony to it's conclusion)


----------



## Enthusiast

^ That's a good theme!

Just finished listening to this excellent disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Fitzwilliam String Quartet performing; Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge


Personally, I think the Fitzwilliam Quartet plays the Great Fugue at just the right tempo; not too fast that details are lost and not too slow that you lose momentum. There are places in the Fugue where the rhythms are precisely imprecise, and this recording lets them be heard.


----------



## starthrower

15 characters.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Coral Island, A Flock Descends, Archipelago. Tokyo Met. Sym.Orch./ Toyama (Denon)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok, Violin Concerto 2; Eotvos, Seven; Ligeti, Violin Concerto (Kopatchinskaja/Eotvos)


----------



## Malx

Avro Part Symphony No 3 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Guest

Howells, Piano Concerto No 1, Shelley, Hickox.










A very dramatic work, reminds me a bit of Finzi's Grand Fantasia and Toccata in it's texture. The slow movement is the high-point. The outer movements have a lot of sound and fury (and dramatic writing for piano) but the scheme seems unfocused. Maybe I need to listen again.


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by others' listening today ....


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> Howells, Piano Concerto No 1, Shelley, Hickox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very dramatic work, reminds me a bit of Finzi's Grand Fantasia and Toccata in it's texture. The slow movement is the high-point. The outer movements have a lot of sound and fury (and dramatic writing for piano) but the scheme seems unfocused. Maybe I need to listen again.


Howard played SO FFFFFF GOOD Rach 1-4 Concertos (Bryden Thomson on podium, again with Chandos) that I'm ready to click likes in ANY unknown to me work in which he plays the 88 keys. Period. We are talking for BIG pianist, the conductor here is also BIG, the orchestra as BIG as it gets, etc. This must be SUPER!


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Riverrun, Water Ways, Rain Coming, Rain Spell, tree Line. Crossley, London Sinfonietta/Knussen (Virgin)


----------



## Guest

I received this 3 SACD set today and started with disc one's pairing of No.1 and 4. It certainly lives up to the rave reviews I've read, including this one: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Sibelius_sys_BIS2076.htm. At $25 from Amazon sellers, this is quite a bargain!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata 147, Herz und Mund*

John Eliot Gardiner's first recording with the Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak #3
Fabulous set.
One of my best buys of 2018.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Dvorak #3
> Fabulous set.
> One of my best buys of 2018.


Where is Fibich? No Fibich, no good recording! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this 3 SACD set today and started with disc one's pairing of No.1 and 4. It certainly lives up to the rave reviews I've read, including this one: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Sibelius_sys_BIS2076.htm. At $25 from Amazon sellers, this is quite a bargain!


Looks intriguing. I noticed Presto Classical also has it on sale for $23.


----------



## Malx

Finishing my day of third Symphonies with:

Nielsen, Symphony No 3 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.









Beethoven, Symphony No 3 Eroica - Pittsburgh SO, Manfred Honeck.
(By way of Qobus).


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> the amazing Bach
> WTC, B.I: Prelude and Fugue in E flat minor No.8, BWV 853. Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny comment from youtube
> _"Eb minor seems to be the most seldom used key in classical music and the most mysterious and melancholy. Musicologists call it "Horrible, frightful" (Charpentier, 1692) and speak of "Feelings of the anxiety of the soul's deepest distress, of brooding despair, of blackest depression, of the most gloomy condition of the soul. Every fear, every hesitation of the shuddering heart, breathes out of horrible Eb minor. If ghosts could speak, their speech would approximate this key" (Schubart, 1784). How appropriate to have only wilderness, gravestones and ethereal mist in the video and in Richter's other-worldly playing.﻿"_
> 
> I wonder if different keys are associated to different emotions/moods. I checked what symphonies were written in Eb, and Dvořák 9 or Price 1 or Tchaikovsky 5 or Brahms 4 which are all beautiful symphonies without any frightful horror.


But the red symphonies are in E minor, not E flat minor (I don't know the Price yet). E flat minor is one of my very favorite keys. It often reminds me of a kind of struggle and turbulent times. Some great symphonies in E flat minor are Miaskovsky's 6th, Langgaard's 4th and Ryelandt's 4th.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I'm listening to the first 2 symphonies by Parry. They sound "germanized" (they remind me of Brahms in places) and not very individual, but they offer big pleasure. This is the reference set.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 3.......................


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this 3 SACD set today and started with disc one's pairing of No.1 and 4. It certainly lives up to the rave reviews I've read, including this one: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Sibelius_sys_BIS2076.htm. At $25 from Amazon sellers, this is quite a bargain!


A very good overall rarity for Sibelius. The composer, (I don't know why) has not many recordings to be consider as rare, deleted, out of print etc. SACD format makes the deal even better.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Listening to the Paul Mealor compositions:
"Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" - Four Madrigals on Rose Texts
"Praise" - Five songs of Praise and Devotion


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
_Medieval Christmas Cantiones_
*The Moosburg Gradual of 1360*
Capella Antiqua München
Niederaltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
SEON_


----------



## Sid James

*Khachaturian*
Spartacus & Gayaneh - selections
Masquerade - Ballet Suite
London SO/Stanley Black
(Decca)

*Bach*
Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould, piano (1981 rec.)
(CBS/Sony)

*Elgar*
String Quartet
Piano Quintet
(Peter Donohoe, piano; Maggini Quartet 
(Naxos)

*Walton*
Facade
- Edith Sitwell, Peter Pears/English Opera Group Ensemble/Anthony Collins
Siesta
Scapino
Portsmouth Point
- London PO/Adrian Boult
Orb and Sceptre
*Bax: *Coronation March 1953
- London SO/Malcolm Sargent
*Bliss: *Welcome the Queen
- London SO/Arthur Bliss
(Eloquence)

_The first public performance [of *Facade*], which took place at The Aeolian Hall on June 12, 1923 caused alarm and raised an uproar among such custodians of the purity of our language, such upholders of tradition in Aesthetics, as writers of Revue, firemen on duty at the hall, and passing postmen, who, on being lassoed and consulted by journalists, expressed the opinion that we were mad. And in no uncertain terms. I hope it will not be thought that I am imputing lack of education to firemen or postmen - I mean only that in this occasion they were precipitate on giving their opinion._
- *Dame Edith Sitwell*, in her notes accompanying the original recording.



KenOC said:


> I suspect that Ives' 2nd Symphony is losing its appeal since it's packed with tunes from old songs that were familiar to Ives from his youth but are mostly unknown today. Who today remembers
> 
> "Sing me the songs I delight in to hear
> Long, long ago, long ago."
> 
> "Bringing in the sheaves, bringing in the sheaves,
> We shall come rejoicing, bringing in the sheaves."
> 
> Ives certainly remembered them!


Ives' music is filled with quotations from popular songs, hymn tunes, patriotic songs and salon music of his time.

I can't comment too much on the popularity of Symphony No. 2. It's certainly nowhere near as popular as the nearest equivalents by Gershwin, Copland or Barber. Nevertheless, its quite well represented in terms of recordings. There is Bernstein's, its on Naxos and I used to have Mehta's.


----------



## Rogerx

Till Fellner performing ; Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonatas


----------



## JosefinaHW

Goerne & Schubert..... Debating whether to listen to all the Goerne performances.....


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducting; Kodály: Dances of Galanta, Háry János Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'.

Laurence Kaptain (cimbalom)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Sid James said:


> *Khachaturian*
> Spartacus & Gayaneh - selections
> Masquerade - Ballet Suite
> London SO/Stanley Black
> (Decca)
> 
> *Bach*
> Goldberg Variations
> Glenn Gould, piano (1981 rec.)
> (CBS/Sony)
> 
> *Elgar*
> String Quartet
> Piano Quintet
> (Peter Donohoe, piano; Maggini Quartet
> (Naxos)
> 
> *Walton*
> Facade
> - Edith Sitwell, Peter Pears/English Opera Group Ensemble/Anthony Collins
> Siesta
> Scapino
> Portsmouth Point
> - London PO/Adrian Boult
> Orb and Sceptre
> *Bax: *Coronation March 1953
> - London SO/Malcolm Sargent
> *Bliss: *Welcome the Queen
> - London SO/Arthur Bliss
> (Eloquence)
> 
> _The first public performance [of *Facade*], which took place at The Aeolian Hall on June 12, 1923 caused alarm and raised an uproar among such custodians of the purity of our language, such upholders of tradition in Aesthetics, as writers of Revue, firemen on duty at the hall, and passing postmen, who, on being lassoed and consulted by journalists, expressed the opinion that we were mad. And in no uncertain terms. I hope it will not be thought that I am imputing lack of education to firemen or postmen - I mean only that in this occasion they were precipitate on giving their opinion._
> - *Dame Edith Sitwell*, in her notes accompanying the original recording.
> 
> Ives' music is filled with quotations from popular songs, hymn tunes, patriotic songs and salon music of his time.
> 
> I can't comment too much on the popularity of Symphony No. 2. It's certainly nowhere near as popular as the nearest equivalents by Gershwin, Copland or Barber. Nevertheless, its quite well represented in terms of recordings. There is Bernstein's, its on Naxos and I used to have Mehta's.


Nice presentation. Spartacus is one ballet I really love. *Charles is a very special composer to me*. I love more Aaron, but Charles has also his charm and big influence to Americas music. Nobody expects all the works of a composer to be master pieces. What it is certain is that composers like Aaron, Copland, Hanson, Lenny, Gershwin, etc. have never written sh...s like others done. They kept a level and this is MORE ADMIRABLE as one /two master pieces and after the chaos...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beeth's SQs 5 & 6!


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Dudamel conducting; Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## jim prideaux

the Gringolts/Jarvi/Gothenburg recording of Prokofiev's 1st Violin Concerto is clearly establishing itself as my personal favourite interpretation......and that is up against some impressive competition. This DG cd also includes a very effective recording of the Sibelius VC.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov (piano) performing; Franz Liszt.

Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12/Two Concert Studies, S145 / R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen/Three Concert Studies, S144 / R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro/ Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread I dug this one outta the CD racks. Joyful.


----------



## Dimace

The last weeks, I have seen quite a few Schumann presentations and suggestions. I can not remember If I clicked like to them, certain is that I avoided to make comments. When a friend buys a new recording and maybe has payed some serious money, the last thing he wants is to see someone making negative comments for her/his new acquirement.

The fact is, as I have written about a month ago, that many NEW Schumann recordings, are of very poor quality. Despite this certain, negative experience, I decided to give a couple of bucks for a SACD with Schumann works and I was surprised!!!

*It was worse than I have expected! Much worse!* A real musical crap!

A young Lady from Japan, has decided to kill the pure German, not with her love (as Clara has done) but with a piano. I know many students in ordinary conservatories are playin better than her, but this is not the problem, when you can not understand where the Fantasy in C stops and where the Kreisleriana starts! This phenomenon, three different works sound like one, is unique, and reminds me an obligation of convicts in high security prison, who they have to do something, just to earn a two hours walk in prison yard... (in Fantasy there are also some technical mistakes / wrong notes, but this is not the problem. Also Horowitz was playing wrong notes. But I was crying like a baby with them. There are SO PERFECT wrong notes...)

Stay away from this think. 1 out of 5! (a point only for the decent sound)


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets.


----------



## Marinera

Chant de l'Église de Rome. Ensemble Organum


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass) performing; Bach Trios


----------



## Malx

Valentin Silvestrov, Four Postludes for Piano & String Orchestra (2004) - Elisaveta Blumina (piano), Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling.

I sampled listened to this disc via Qobus and have now ordered it. It is a very enjoyable disc of modern pieces that are a good mix and in the case of the Silvestrov works so gentle and peaceful.









My favourite recording of Schoenberg's Violin Concerto from the very capable hands of Hilary Hahn.


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg performing; Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 8 & 9

First listen to this set. I find myself wincing at many of the loud passages due to the bright sound. I flipped a coin over Blomstedt and Muti for a Schubert cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson and Alfred Schnittke - symphonies part two.

Symphony no.3 (1962): ***
Symphony no.4 (1970-72): ***
Symphony no.5 (1972): ***



Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic Mass] (1979): ***
Symphony no.3 (1981): ***



Performers:

*** Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** Mikael Bellini, Göran Eliasson, Malena Ernman, Torkel Borelius, Mikaeli Chamber Choir, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam
*** Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Eri Klas


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 3 in a wonderful performance! It isn't very controversial - the first movement is faster than many and only the third movement (Poco Allegretto) is perhaps a _little _slow but it is nicely rhythmically pointed.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Adam - Overture to "Le Poupee de Nuremberg" (Bonynge/London)
Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italian (Dervaux/Command)
Rimsly-Korsakov - Suite from "Le Coq d'Or" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sergio Balestracci conducting; Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo

Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Brahms 3 in a wonderful performance! It isn't very controversial - the first movement is faster than many and only the third movement (Poco Allegretto) is perhaps a _little _slow but it is nicely rhythmically pointed.
> 
> View attachment 111261


And now Brahms 4 from the same set. Very good but not quite as excellent as the 3rd was.


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful recording!


----------



## Andolink

*Elliott Carter* (1908-2012): orchestral works


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, Symphonies Nos 6, 7, & 8 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concertos Nos. 1, 2, and 6*


----------



## Enthusiast

What a wonderful symphony Tchaik 5 is! And what a wonderful performance of it Celibidache gives in this set. I love the Mravinsky and I love the Bernstein and others but in many ways Celibidache, despite (or because of) his slow speeds gets the work better than any of them.









But then, just to be sure, I thought I would listen to this one as well. It is really quite special. Typical Gergiev - lots of telling detail - but Gergiev at his best.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## Haydn man

Christmas present and what a delightful set


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, WTC Book I Preludes & Fugues Nos 13 - 24 - Glenn Gould (piano & vocals).


----------



## Merl

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 111270
> 
> 
> Christmas present and what a delightful set


I've just finished collecting all of Kuijken's Haydn. Agreed, it is excellent.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> View attachment 111260
> 
> 
> Nos. 8 & 9
> 
> First listen to this set. I find myself wincing at many of the loud passages due to the bright sound. I flipped a coin over Blomstedt and Muti for a Schubert cycle.





starthrower said:


> Beautiful recording!


Now we are starting to make business, my dearest!!!!

*Schubert / Dresden / Blomstedt
Mahler / Boston / Ozawa *

You already know that these are something more than a musical combination: it is a MYTHOS!!! 

For me (always) the way meant to be played the two Austrians. _Schubert: From the earth and directed to sky. Mahler: From sky and directed to aspera. _ The drama and the apotheosis. The search and the apocalypse. The eternal female nowhere and everywhere. (like my signature…)

You have chosen like German my friend. You were sensible and at the same moment you went for everything! (And you took it as an American. (LOL!)) Thanks a lot! After my Schumann I was in great need for something special…


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Rued Langgaard, Symphonies Nos 6, 7, & 8 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
> 
> View attachment 111265


The ultimate collection for the Danish. Better does not exist. I will buy it, despite is very new issue.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> _Schubert: From the earth and directed to sky. Mahler: From sky and directed to aspera. _ The drama and the apotheosis. The search and the apocalypse. The eternal female nowhere and everywhere. (like my signature…)


Well said! I'm listening to Mahler's 2nd symphony. I know Abbado isn't at the top of many lists here for Mahler, but what I like about his conducting is, you get to the aspera/apotheosis/apocalypse without being beat over the head with it.


----------



## Guest

Howells Piano Concerto No 1, Shelley.










Listened again. Fun to listen to for the orchestral sonorities and dramatic writing for piano. Still find the musical argument obscure/not memorable.


----------



## starthrower

No.2 Vienna Symphony/Sawallisch


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 111270
> 
> 
> Christmas present and what a delightful set


Looks like someone had a merry Christmas! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Concertos Nos. 1, 2, and 6*
> 
> View attachment 111266


It is obvious that I don't like Vivaldi. (great composer and teacher of MANY other great composers) This means that I don't listen to him. Nothing plays in my HIFI, despite (like a collector and nor friend of him) I have every work of him (but only one/ two recordings and not more) Some years before I went to a friendly house. There, the owner, had some beautiful music playing for his guests. ''This one is good'' I told him. "Not like your crap Vivaldi." "It is Vivaldi" he answered me with a big, nasty smile! Ok... No one is perfect. My taste included. :lol:


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmö Sym. Orch./ Atzmon; Markiz (BIS)


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmö Sym. Orch./ Atzmon; Markiz (BIS)


----------



## Guest

Fantastic in every aspect.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9*
Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin

Nos. 2, 5, 7, 8, and 9 from this set are fantastic. The other four and the overtures are not quite at that same level, but they are all solid, above-average performances.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some beautiful John Cage here


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmö Sym. Orch./ Atzmon; Markiz (BIS)


I make worries with you. Who is this Petterson? :lol:



bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9*
> Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> Nos. 2, 5, 7, 8, and 9 from this set are fantastic. The other four and the overtures are not quite at that same level, but they are all solid, above-average performances.


No worries with you. I know Beethoven! :lol:

I love you guys! Excellent music!


----------



## pmsummer

ART OF THE FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Canadian Brass

_CBS Masterworks_


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K. 279
Piano Sonata No. 2 in F, K. 280
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B-flat, K. 281_
*[Rec. 1988]*
_Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat, K. 282
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G, K. 283_
*[Rec. 1985]*
_Piano Sonata No. 6 in D, K. 284_
*[Rec. 1987]*
_Piano Sonata No. 7 in C, K. 309_
*[Rec. 1986]*
_Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K. 310_
*[Rec. 1984]*
_Piano Sonata No. 9 in D, K. 311_
*[Rec. 1986]*
_Piano Sonata No. 10 in C, K. 330_
*[Rec. 1984]*
_Piano Sonata No. 11 in A, K. 311_
*[Rec. 1986]*









Piano: _*Claudio Arrau*_


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Some beautiful John Cage here


Simply EXCELLENT! Very nice piano playing, tenuto and legato, with sonority and profound expression. Good dynamic range from PP to mF with nice calandos to the left hand. Very hearable dialogue between the hands despite the piece has not based on musical responses and consider linear. Balance almost perfect. (Margaret Leng Tan! Now I know her.)


----------



## D Smith

New Year Listening

Prokofiev: Sonata No. 8 plus Rachmaninoff, Ligeti and Scriabin. Yuja Wang. One of the best albums of 2018 IMO










More Prokofiev: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2. Alexandra Conunova and Michali Lifits. Outstanding playing.










Handel: Italian Cantatas. Devieihe, Desandre. Le Concert d'Astrée. Gorgeous voices.










Korngold, Nielsen: Violin Concertos. Jiyoon Lee. Odense Symphony & Kristiina Poska. The Korngold was ravishing.










Another one of the best discs last year. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1. Enescu: Octet. Vilde Frang & others


----------



## joen_cph

A new Monteverdi acquisition. Corboz, 6CD box.


----------



## DavidA

Grieg Piano Concerto 

Michelangeli / New Philharmonia / Burgos

What it must have sounded like when Liszt played it. Astounding!


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Piano Concerto No.1 Concertgebouw/Haitink
Claudio Arrau - piano

A great little box!


----------



## Guest

No.2.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto for Violin & St. Quartet. 4 Improv. for Violin, Viola & Cello.... Hoelscher, Mandelring Quart., Schweitzer Quintet, Scheitzbach, Banfield (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frank Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments.*

Great recorded sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
Jansons, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Merl

Holy cow, the first movement is sensational! Is the rest equal to or better than Kertesz? I am not sure, but I enjoyed myself very much with this one.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
> Jansons, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Merl
> 
> Holy cow, the first movement is sensational! Is the rest equal to or better than Kertesz? I am not sure, but I enjoyed myself very much with this one.


Those Jansons Dvorak accounts are terrific. I dont rave about rubbish! Seriously, the only site to ever give them a thumbs-down were those clowns at AllMusic and I ignore their reviews all of the time. Everyone else rates these highly (even Hurwitz!). Thanks for the heads-up bharbeke! :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

By chance, another Merl pick is up next: Neeme Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra playing Dvorak's Symphony No. 3. I have high hopes because our tastes have pretty high correlation.


----------



## Haydn man

bharbeke said:


> By chance, another Merl pick is up next: Neeme Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra playing Dvorak's Symphony No. 3. I have high hopes because our tastes have pretty high correlation.


I have the Jarvi cycle and enjoy them all


----------



## Guest

Good stuff. Only moderately dissonant and highly virtuosic at times. Shawn is quite a pianist, too. Fun fact: His brother is actor Wallace Shawn!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil., Staatphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## Colin M

Copland Appalachian Spring Mehta Los Angeles

Such a beautiful impression of Eastern America...


----------



## starthrower

10 CD

Heinrich Schutz : Psalms Motets Concertos


----------



## Joe B

edit: I just read this was Voices of Ascension's debut recording (1994).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Walton Symphony # 1 in B Flat Minor:
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE KING'S MUSICK_
Aus Der Zeit Henry VIII_
*Henry VIII, A. de Fevin, J. Dunstable, R. Cooper, W. Cornish, Hayne van Ghizeghem, and anonymous*
James Bowman - contratenor
Nigel Rogers - tenor
Ricercare-Ensemble für Alte Musik, Zürich

_Reflexe - EMI_


----------



## Rogerx

Alban Berg Quartet performing; Mozart.
Disc 3


----------



## MusicSybarite

Revisiting this outstanding symphonic cycle under Järvi. With no hesitation, the Berwald's symphonies are some of the greatest from the 19th century (pre-1850). Each has its own personality, inventiveness and a title that somehow defines them (_Sérieuse_, _Capricieuse_, _Singulière_ and _Naïve_, respectively). If I had to pick my favorites, those would be the No. 1 and the visionary No. 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Beethoven - Overtures

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley performing; Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Shlomo Mintz (violin) performing; Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006


----------



## jim prideaux

despite having listened to a number of Myaskovsky's symphonies many times I had not heard the 26th until this morning when I have had the good fortune to listen to it on YT while doing some work........the second movement in particular may well belong with some of his greatest music and it is possible to detect Prokofiev at certain points.......

Svetlanov and the State Academic S.O. of Russia.


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
> Jansons, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, recommended by Merl
> 
> Holy cow, the first movement is sensational! Is the rest equal to or better than Kertesz? I am not sure, but I enjoyed myself very much with this one.


one of my favourite movements from the whole cycle is the final movement of the 5th and yet you highlight the first...probably reflecting what a great work this actually is!


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> By chance, another Merl pick is up next: Neeme Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra playing Dvorak's Symphony No. 3. I have high hopes because our tastes have pretty high correlation.


can I take this opportunity to politely highlight the wonderful central movement of this symphony.


----------



## sonance

earlier (yesterday and today):

1) Jindrich Feld: Chamber Music
- String Quartet no. 5 (Prague City Quartet)
- String Quintet (Smetana Quartet; Jan Talich, viola)
- String Quartet no. 6 (Prazak Quartet)
(praga digitals)

2) Jindrich Feld: Chamber Music and Viola Concerto
- String Quartet no. 4 (Prazak Quartet)
- Clarinet Quintet (Prazak Quartet; Jan Mach, clarinet)
- Two Compositions for Cello and Piano (Michal Kanka, cello; Jaromir Klepac, piano)
- Viola Concerto (Raphael Oleg, viola; czech Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Valek)
(praga digitals)



















now:
Ned Rorem: Piano Concerto no. 2; Cello Concerto
Simon Mulligan, Piano; Wen-Sinn Yang, cello; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/José Serebrier
(naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

A bracing if rather civilised start to a frosty morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 and Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc.

Marcel Dupré (organ), Frances Yeend (soprano), Frances Bible (mezzo), David Lloyd (tenor), Yi-Kwei-Sze (bass)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Rackham Symphony Choir.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting; Korngold: Symphony in F sharp & Much Ado About Nothing

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson and Alfred Schnittke - symphonies part three this afternoon.

Symphony no.6 (1977): ***
Symphony no.7 (1977): ***



Symphony no.4 for counter-tenor, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from _Ave Maria_] (1984): ***
Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988): ***



Performers:

*** Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** Mikael Bellini, Stefan Parkman, Academy Chamber Choir of Uppsala, Stockholm Sinfonietta/Okko Kamu
*** Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vasks

_Obscure American composers on vinyl_

*Almand - John Gilbert: A Steamboat Overture (Whitney/Louisville)
Franco - As the Prophets Foretold (Prussing/CRI)
Barati - Chamber Concerto (Ormandy/Columbia)
Kroll - Banjo and Fiddle (Kolberg/Mace)*


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov (piano) performing; Chopin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Livre du Saint-Sacrament *

* Hans-Ola Ericsson organ*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the late-Schubert (he was still young!) masterpieces.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NATALI DOMINI
*Medieval Christmas Songs*
Niederaltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Rogerx

Antonino Fogliani conducting; Rossini: Stabat Mater and Giovanna d'Arco (Arr. M. Taralli for Voice & Orchestra)

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass), Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm glad to have got over my phobia of singing without words - ah ah la la - as it has made listening to a good few excellent pieces more tolerable - the Planets, Nielsen 3 and this ...


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> By chance, another Merl pick is up next: Neeme Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra playing Dvorak's Symphony No. 3. I have high hopes because our tastes have pretty high correlation.


Interestingly, that's one of the best performances in that Jarvi cycle for me. The early symphonies and the 8th are really good from that set but I've never loved his 7th and 9th (in particular). It is a really good 3rd though. Very few do that symphony better (except Neumann off the top of my head). Thanks again for the heads-up and I agree our tastes correlate pretty well, bharbeke. BTW, I know this account is a big favourite of Monsieur Prideaux (am I right, Jim?). :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Minkowski's 9th


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Dimace

I don't know if this is a real plus for the quality, but psychologically I find it correct: Try to buy a recording from the land of the composer. 

Like this I buy MELODIA for the Russian composers, Capriccio, DG, SWR for the Germans, Chandos, AVR for the Britain, etc. When it comes to Czech composers I choose Supraphon. This didn't help me with Martinu (as you can maybe remember) but *with Fibich goes very well!* So. allow me to present you an overall good rarity and very nice recording (the best out there) of his opera* Sarka!* It combines the super duet of the 70s, Depoltova (S) and Bakalova (C) Together a galaxy of Sopranos, Mezzos and Contraltos of the highest caliber. *Sarka is a female opera!* The recording is from the remoted 1979. The sound is very OK and the overall direction good. The Choir (I pay attention to the choir! If we have one is for me MUST to be decent) very good. * 4,5 out 5 for this one. A very safe buy!*


----------



## bharbeke

Neeme Jarvi's Dvorak 3rd was pleasant, and the 1st movement was exceptional. My experience was marred a bit by the 2nd movement having digital glitches on Spotify on the release I was hearing. I switched to the complete symphonies set on Spotify, and that version does not have the glitching. I may enjoy the whole thing more a different time when the listening experience can be uninterrupted.


----------



## Guest

Howells Piano Concerto No 2










Listened to it twice. Nicely done, more modern/neoclassical than the first. Similar general impression, nice texture, some beautiful orchestral sonorities and writing for piano. Slow movement is lovely in a sensuous way. But the musical argument does not make a strong impression.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen 5 and 6 from this excellent set.


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Neeme Jarvi's Dvorak 3rd was pleasant, and the 1st movement was exceptional. My experience was marred a bit by the 2nd movement having digital glitches on Spotify on the release I was hearing. I switched to the complete symphonies set on Spotify, and that version does not have the glitching. I may enjoy the whole thing more a different time when the listening experience can be uninterrupted.


To my mind the main reason to listen to a Jarvi recording is that no one else has recorded the piece, which happens surprisingly often.


----------



## bharbeke

Baron Scarpia said:


> To my mind the main reason to listen to a Jarvi recording is that no one else has recorded the piece, which happens surprisingly often.


Here are some Neeme Jarvi recordings that I have enjoyed that have been recorded by others:

Rimsky-Korsakov's Capriccio espagnol (with Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra)
Prokofiev's Symphony No. 7 (with Royal Scottish National Orchetra)
Glazunov's Symphony No. 2 (with Bamberg Symphony Orchestra)
Kalinnikov's Symphony No. 2 (with Scottish National Orchestra)
Raff's Four Shakespeare Preludes (with Orchestre de la Suisse Romande)
Dvorak's Carnival Overture (with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

The first and last on that list are among the best I've heard for those pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner Henze*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

Continuing my tradition of not listening to the Messiah during the Christmas season, I'm bringing in the new year with Beecham's recording. Of course, it's all wrong from historical performance standards, but it is still compelling, recorded vividly by 1959 standards.


----------



## Dimace

aaronhollister said:


> The foremost factor that it's important to plan is to resolve the instrument sort and in addition your funds for a similar. Musical devices embody drums, violin, piano, flute, trumpet, saxophone, banjo, trombone, keyboards, clarinet and plenty of extra.
> https://bestmusicalinstruments.website/best-acoustic-electric-guitars/


Are you in the wrong thread, or I'm missing something?


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 Currentzis/MusicAeterna. I found this to be an excellent performance and not as hyper-dramatic as his Tchaikovsky 6. It will certainly join my other Mahler 6 favourites and be listened to frequently. Recommended.


----------



## Malx

After looking at another thread tonight's theme is "pieces for violin"

First on the player was:
Brahms, Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos, Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.
Bartok, Rhapsodies for Violin & Piano Nos 1 & 2 - Leonidas Kavakos & Peter Nagy.
Brahms, Hungarian Dances Nos 1, 2, 6 & 11 - Leonidas Kavakos & Peter Nagy.

A fine disc all round but for me Kavakos & Nagy in the shorter works steal the show.









Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

I am coming to appreciate the quality of Hahn's playing a little later than some another fine recording.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115*









_*Vladimir Ríha

The Smetana Quartet*_

Not a recording I would recommend, when there are so many great recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Takemitsu: Between Tides (ASV)

Takemitsu: Chamber Music (BIS)

Takemitsu: Edge of Dream. Williams, London Sinfonietta/Salonen (Sony)


Takemitsu: Between Tides, Landscape I, Distance de fée, Rocking mirror daybreak, Hika, A Way a Lone. Ensemble Kaï (BIS)


----------



## Itullian

Some Haydn sonatas.
Beautifully played and recorded.
A day without Haydn is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> After looking at another thread tonight's theme is "pieces for violin"
> 
> First on the player was:
> Brahms, Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos, Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.
> Bartok, Rhapsodies for Violin & Piano Nos 1 & 2 - Leonidas Kavakos & Peter Nagy.
> Brahms, Hungarian Dances Nos 1, 2, 6 & 11 - Leonidas Kavakos & Peter Nagy.
> 
> A fine disc all round but for me Kavakos & Nagy in the shorter works steal the show.
> 
> View attachment 111315
> 
> 
> Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
> 
> I am coming to appreciate the quality of Hahn's playing a little later than some another fine recording.
> 
> View attachment 111316


Leonidas is a good friend, an excellent violin player and, also, an awesome violin teacher. He has his own music festival in Athens and violin courses for younger violinists and not only. I remember he was so good that he received his diploma within 2 or 3 years, after the obligatory classes. The normal time was (is?) 5 years!!! Very special personality.


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 Currentzis/MusicAeterna. I found this to be an excellent performance and not as hyper-dramatic as his Tchaikovsky 6. It will certainly join my other Mahler 6 favourites and be listened to frequently. Recommended.


Theodoros dominates the Mahler (and not only) in Germany! And he deserves it! Genial approach, rich sound, good tempi, EVERYTHING! The only thing I want from him is to take a baguette. Conducting with bare hands is more difficult (for him) and makes me dizzy! :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Violin Concerto and 5th Symphony.

Dong Suk Kang, Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Malx

Vasks, Violin Concerto 'Distant Light' - Katarina Andreasson (violin & leader), Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Claudio Abbado - Lucerne Festival* on audite







Here we have:-
Schubert: Unfinished Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic (recorded 1978)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 (recorded 1988)
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll (recorded 1988)


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen, Turangalila Symphony, two versions; Rattle and Chailly. I prefer the Chailly, as it is better-recorded, more airy sounding (whereas the Rattle sounds constricted), and more varied in dynamic expression (the Rattle seems too frenetic, with no let-up).


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Takemitsu: Between Tides (ASV)
> 
> Takemitsu: Chamber Music (BIS)
> 
> Takemitsu: Edge of Dream. Williams, London Sinfonietta/Salonen (Sony)
> 
> Takemitsu: Between Tides, Landscape I, Distance de fée, Rocking mirror daybreak, Hika, A Way a Lone. Ensemble Kaï (BIS)


Wow, the Takemitsu section of your CD collection has been growing a lot lately. Very nice.


----------



## Malx

Violin evening continues:

J S Bach, Sonata No 2 for solo Violin in A minor BWV 1003 - Lisa Batiashvili.









Bartok, Contrasts for violin, clarinet & piano - Laurent Korcia (violin), Michel Portal (clarinet), Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano).
This is a super 2 disc set with Korcia's performance of the 2nd violin concerto well worth auditioning.









Franck, Violin Sonata - Renaud Capucon (violin) & Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Partita for Violin & Piano - Miranda Cuckson (violin) & Blair McMillen (piano).









Luigi Dallapiccola, Tartiniana seconda - Duo Gazzana.
This is a wonderful piece, I played it twice.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Weinberg, Violin Sonata No 5 - Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, Will Todd's musical setting to John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this one at the library. I assumed the sound would be first rate, but it's not all that great.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Piano Trio in D Major, Op.29

Joachim Trio: Maissimo Palumbo, piano -- Suela Mullaj, violin -- Sara Airoldi, cello


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## pmsummer

ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Giovanni 
Battista Granata - Giovanni Paolo Corbetta - Francesco Foscarini - Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director

_Astreé_


----------



## Rogerx

Patrick Gallois conducting; Massenet: Ballet Music

Barcelona Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Laurence Kayaleh (violin) & Paul Stewart (piano) performing; Medtner - Complete Works for Violin and Piano Volume 1


----------



## Rogerx

Kazuki Yamada conducting; Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri*

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Jo Ann Pickens (soprano)*

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Ned Rorem: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello; After Reading Shakespeare (for cello solo)
Jaime Laredo, violin; Sharon Robinson, cello; IRIS Orchestra/Michael Stern (naxos)


----------



## sonance

Lutoslawski: Orchestral Works, vol. 4
(Livre pour orchestre; Cello Concerto; Novelette; Chain no. 3)
Andrzej Bauer, cello; Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra/Antoni Wit (naxos)


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson and Alfred Schnittke - symphonies part four this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.8 (1981): ***
Symphony no.9 (1985-87): ***



Symphony no.6 (1992): ***
Symphony no.7 (1993): ***



Performers:

*** Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Tadaaki Otaka


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Very fine recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director) performing; Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4 etc.

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesens's "Magnificat":


----------



## Joe B

Canteloube's "Chants d'Auvergne":


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Franck Symphony In D Minor / Le Chasseur Maudit .

The Philadelphia Orchestra ‎.


----------



## Enthusiast

Maconchy string music - attractive and sometimes powerful, it belongs firmly in the early/mid 20th century tradition of "English" string music (and I like it more than many such pieces) - and the orchestral Serenata Concertante. I rate Maconchy more highly than many more famous British names from the time and she perhaps exemplifies as well as anyone the case that female composers were (are) unduly neglected.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

Listening to the second disc. I can see why the Penguin Guide gave this a rosette.


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.

Straight from the postman.


----------



## Bourdon

Hard to find but recommendable.

CD 10

https://www.percussionsdestrasbourg.../07/Livret_Percussions_de_Strasbourg_50e1.pdf


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sonance

Tadeusz Majerski: Concerto-Poem and other works
Michal Drewnowski, piano; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Emil Tabakov; New Art Chamber Soloists; Arkadiusz Dobrowolski, cello (toccata)


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major ("War Sonata 3"), Op. 84
Composed By
Sergey Prokofiev
Duration
29:16


----------



## Enthusiast

I have never known how to categorise this. It isn't a musical strand that I pursued after this one but I have always found this refreshing when I need something different.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1747): Double Concerto in D Major, RV 92

Il Giardino Armonico -- Giovanni Antonini, recorder -- Enrico Onofri, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal conducting; Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bought as a download a few years ago (it was an eClassical Christmas offer) but I'm not sure I have listened to it more than once or twice. I knew it was good and that I liked it (so much so that I bought another of their albums soon after) but somehow I rarely got around to listening to it. It is lovely, of course.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 1*

Dimace's enthusiasm for Rachmaninov has spurred me to listen to his music again. I have the Ormandy recording of the symphonies, but I found this yesterday, so I'm seeing how the two compare.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Oboe Sonata in F Major, Op.70, No.2

Peter Bree, oboe -- Roderick Shaw, piano


----------



## Itullian

Excellent recording.
And you get the Faure in addition to the usual Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Handel: *Solomon HWV067
English Baroque Solists
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner, cond. 1984










*As found in:










*


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Dimace's enthusiasm for Rachmaninov has spurred me to listen to his music again. I have the Ormandy recording of the symphonies, but I found this yesterday, so I'm seeing how the two compare.


The whole world, my dearest friend, has enthusiasm with Rach. His works worldwide are selling like crazy, his concertos are so often played, that sound to me more as every days folk music than classical masterpieces. His symphonies, which is our subject, are also magnificent. Very nicely labored (bearbeitend) with thematic variety, deepness, etc... I know Vladimir as an excellent piano virtuoso. Lately in his carrier hit also the podium with Rach. If I'm correct, he has recorded every single work of him (and every piano work of Scriabin, included a rare one of his last son, which is fabulous) Eugen, is a conductor. His time with Philadelphia was the best for this great orchestra. I don't know if a comparison between one conductor and one pianist (we are talking about orchestral music) is fair for the second one. Because, for me always, Vladimir is a great pianist.

Let me making this clear. *We are speaking for FFF details.* If, all of us, hadn't had this madness with the classical music, these conversations should be futil and meaningless. In literature (another field I'm very active) you can not go to such conversations. Have you read Dostojewki's The Idiot? How many pages are completely meaningless? I can assure you duzend! But this book is one of the best in human history. We must look the whole picture. In music we are looking small pieces, we are acting like mathematicians and not like true listeners. He didn't make this forte! He forgot this legato! etc, etc,... If you make the same with the other arts you must throw away almost every book has written, most of the poetry, many paintings and so on.

Yes, we have cases, that a performance or a work is rubbish. But these cases are obvious: FFF work or FFF play, period. But 90% of the cases we have so small differences, which only our mania for Perfectionism makes them important.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun. Bizet, L'Arlesienne Suites 1 and 2*

For 1936 and 1939, these recordings sound pretty good.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS AT YORK MINSTER
*Traditional Christmas Carols*
The Choir of York Minster
Philip Moore - organist and Master of the Music
John Scott Whiteley - organ
_
York Ambisonic_


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Saint-Saens Symphony No. 1. Dumay/Kansai Philharmonic. I was familiar with Augustin Dumay as a soloist but not as a conductor, so gave this recording a try. He leads the orchestra quite well but I found the recording somewhat thin. But a good listen, all in all. It won't displace Martinon however. Pretty amazing to think that an 18-year old Saint-Saens wrote this piece. I must remember to listen to it more often.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart string quartet no. 22 with newly downloaded album by Leipziger Streichquartett. I like Mozart and new recordings, this one from 2011.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Later on tonight- fifth and final instalment of Robert Simpson's and Alfred Schnittke's symphonies.

Symphony no.10 (1988): ***
Symphony no.11 (1990): ***



Symphony no.8 (1994): ***
Symphony no.9 (1996-97 inc. - reconstructed by Aleksandr Raskatov 2006): ***



Performers:

*** Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor
*** Norrköping Symphony Orchestra/Lü Jia 
*** Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra/Owain Arwell Hughes


----------



## joen_cph

First listen as regards these works, though I've got the old _Life Studies_ LP on Argo with Marriner too.
A very moderate modernism, it seems.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Mar11/Maw_NI5471.htm


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le vin herbé. Piau, Davislim, Rias Kammerchor, Scharoun Ensemble/ Reuss (HM)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*

I noticed when I listen to Rachmaninov, my wife doesn't signal me to put on headphones. (Boulez, that's another story.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Another disc that I haven't heard for quite a while.


----------



## philoctetes

Thinking Colin Andrews has the best Messiaen organ series out there... so far not a weak performance in the bunch, he plays with unhurried tone coloring and the sound is rich with harmonics...


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in A Major

Kimiko Funamoto on piano with the Haydn Sinfonietta of Tokyo


----------



## eljr

Work Title
A Shropshire Lad, rhapsody for string orchestra
Composed By
George Butterworth
Duration
12:15
Recording Date
February 26, 2018 - February 28, 2018
Recording Location
Church of St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead Garden Suburg, London


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Composed By
Johann Sebastian Bach
Duration
17:09
Recording Location
The Fisher Center for the Performing Arts, Sosnoff Theater, Bard College


----------



## D Smith

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe Suites, La Valse, Le Tombeau de Couperin. Celidibache/Munich. This CD is taken from live recordings from the 80's apparently and is really great. The performances are full of life and electric. Sound is excellent too. Recommended.


----------



## Colin M

Smetana Ma vlast Pesek Czech Philharmonic

Such a beautiful piece at so many points along the journey. Today I was focused on the masterful piano opening.

(as a giggle, Look up Aliota Haynes and Jeremiah Lake Shore Drive, a rather obscure Midwest group of the early 1970's. They co opted the chords of the sublime opening and just stuck tight there for the next three minutes either at 3/4 or 7/8th time... Signed the classical Hippie.)


----------



## Joe B

Cyril Scott's "Concerto for Cello and Orchestra" and "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I noticed when I listen to Rachmaninov, my wife doesn't signal me to put on headphones. (Boulez, that's another story.)
> 
> View attachment 111352


With Boulez maybe you will be without wife! Take care! :lol::lol:

* Right now I'm listening *Chopin's Sonata No.3 in B minor with Cyprien* (THE PIANIST for Chopin) Allegro maestoso has written the composer for its first movement. Put it down, with the metronome, and it is. Listen to this and it isn't! No joy at all! The music is coming from the abyss and lyrically, few times, explodes up to the earth, with so great sorrow, it blows my mind. I suggest this SONY 1992 recording more than anything has to do with Chopin. EAN 5099704848327 (deleted from Amazon. To be found in Ebay and local) *6 out of 5 for this!* (not a mistake)


----------



## Malx

A bit of a mixed bag so far this evening:

Mussorgsky, Excerpts from Khovanshchina - Soloists, Choir Berlin PO, Abbado.









Monteverdi, Lamento d'Arianna - Helga Muller-Molinari, Concerto Vocale, Rene Jacobs.









Frank Martin, Symphonie - LPO, Matthias Bamert.
A work that deserves to be much better known.


----------



## eljr




----------



## andrzejmakal

Colorful


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Arnold Schönberg 
Verklärte Nacht, op.4
String Quartet no. 2, op.10*

*New Vienna String Quartet 
with
Siegfried Führlinger, op.4
Fritz Hiller, op. 4

Evelyn Lear, op.10*


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus, Malcolm Troupe. No image available; all you need to know is that this is fantastic, and is out of print, and goes for $56.80 on Amazon. Ha ha! Eat your heart out!


----------



## Guest

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No 5 (Emperor), Andras Schiff, Haitink.










A disappointment. The flowing passages did not flow, not enough tumult in the tumultuous passages. Just dull.


----------



## Rambler

*Carl Friedrich Abel: Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich on hyperion








Twenty four pieces for solo viola da gamba. Nearly 80 minutes of solo viola da gamba music. I thought this a risky purchase, as there are probably not many composers capable of engaging one's attention with a single string instrument over such a period of time. He's probably no Bach I thought.

No fears - Carl Friedrich Abel was a virtuoso on the viola da gamba and I find this disc delightful. It's helped by Susanne Heinrich's playing and an excellent recorded sound.


----------



## Joe B

Traditional Sami music meets mainstream western sacred music:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> With Boulez maybe you will be without wife! Take care! :lol::lol:


Ha! She gets back at me by watching British detective shows. They drive me bonkers - all the detectives do is stand around and talk while everyone around them gets bumped off, then they arrest the only one left standing. So Boulez for me, Midsomer Murders for her.

Now I'm listening to *Rachmanoniv's 3rd symphony and The Bells.*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

I had completely forgotten what a wonderful performance this is of the 1st Cello Concerto and the remastered sound on this release is fantastic too.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Mirare never disappoints


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-9th Symphony.

Macal and the LPO.


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Piano sonata 2 

Michelangeli


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak-9th Symphony.
> 
> Macal and the LPO.


This is a CfP recording I picked up a year ago for 'next to nowt' in a charity shop in North Wales......for once it feels like I am listening to this essentially 'over exposed' symphony anew, and that reflects how accomplished it appears to be.....Merl-is this one that you did recommend in an earlier post?


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Introduction and Polonaise brillante for cello & piano in C major, Op. 3, CT. 148
Composed By
Frédéric Chopin
Duration
9:03
Recording Date
December 3, 2017 - December 5, 2017
Recording Location
The Concert Hall, Wyastone Estate, Monmouth


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> This is a CfP recording I picked up a year ago for 'next to nowt' in a charity shop in North Wales......for once it feels like I am listening to this essentially 'over exposed' symphony anew, and that reflects how accomplished it appears to be.....Merl-is this one that you did recommend in an earlier post?


Jim I have had this recording for many a year and I constantly return to it as it invariably sounds fresh no matter how often I have heard it.


----------



## Malx

Debussy, String Quartet - Arcanto Quartett. (via Qobus)
Radio 3's Building a Library recommendation this morning.


----------



## pmsummer

IN C MALI
*Terry Riley*
Africa Express
André de Ridder - director
_
Transgressive_


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Flute Concerto
Composed By
Huw Watkins
Duration
22:25
Recording Date
September 4, 2017 - September 6, 2017
Recording Location
Halle St Peter's, Manchester


----------



## Guest

Whew, this is a stunning recital. His playing ranges from ravishing pianissimos to white-hot volcanic eruptions. Superb sound too (recorded by famed engineer Peter McGrath), which practically places him in one's living room. The second image is from the DVD...the CD image on Amazon only shows the front cover.


----------



## Guest

I received this 2-LP set today. It was the standard for a long time. Maybe not the last word in emotive playing, but his clarity and perfection are astounding.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Works for Flute & Guitar. Helasvuo, Savijoki (Ondine)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF THE SEINE
*Music of the Trouvères*
The Dufay Collective

_Chandos_


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.43 in G Major, Op.54, No.1

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5, Symphonies 5 & 6:









BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor, Op. 125

Stanisław Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
Annette Dasch: soprano
Daniela Sindram, mezzosoprano
Christian Elsner: tenor
Georg Zeppenfield: bass


----------



## Rogerx

Aban Berg Quartet performing; Beethoven string quartets.
Disc 4


----------



## jim prideaux

with Xmas etc over I now have some work to do and therefore am making an early start with a cup of coffee and Sibelius 5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Berglund and the Helsinki P.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Salvatore Accardo performing/ conducting; Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Naples Soloists.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting; Beethoven: Late Choral Music.

Music for Kotzebue's "König Stephan" Op. 117/ Elegischer Gesang 'Sanft wie du lebtest' Op. 118/ Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112 etc.
Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sid James

Dimace said:


> Nice presentation. Spartacus is one ballet I really love. *Charles is a very special composer to me*. I love more Aaron, but Charles has also his charm and big influence to Americas music. Nobody expects all the works of a composer to be master pieces...


Thank you. I generally dislike ballet but Khatchaturian is an exception. Ives' small scale works have retained my interest - the piano trio, violin sonatas, Piano Sonata No. 1 and songs. Also got a Brass arrangement of Variations on America.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...
> Some beautiful John Cage here





Dimace said:


> Simply EXCELLENT! Very nice piano playing, tenuto and legato, with sonority and profound expression. Good dynamic range from PP to mF with nice calandos to the left hand. Very hearable dialogue between the hands despite the piece has not based on musical responses and consider linear. Balance almost perfect. (Margaret Leng Tan! Now I know her.)


In a Landscape is the only Cage work I really like. I've got it on Francesco Tristano's BachCage album. Someone described it as being like Debussy with missing notes. Its an early work, still traditionally scored as is The Seasons also on the disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Vittorio Negri conducting; Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Gloria in D major, RV589/ Lauda, Jerusalem, RV609/ Laudate pueri, RV602 etc.
Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir.


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Whew, this is a stunning recital. His playing ranges from ravishing pianissimos to white-hot volcanic eruptions. Superb sound too (recorded by famed engineer Peter McGrath), which practically places him in one's living room. The second image is from the DVD...the CD image on Amazon only shows the front cover.


I can't fully express how much I appreciate the MIPF and especially its Academy. Alongside with the excellent pianists, every year for more than 20 years, take part to it, we have young and promising pianist in the Academy, first learning and after fighting for a place to the Great Finals in summer. We are talking for a COMPLETE learning procedure which, for the very best, will be rewarded internationally not only with a prestigious trophy, but also with appearances around the world. By buying recordings (or make donations) as my friend did, *we support one of the biggest music ideas Americas,* which, thanks God, has a lot, but not of this kind. (I don't know another international / American competition based on an internal learning procedure which last many months)


----------



## Bourdon

*Le Chant de Virgile*


----------



## Malx

Wolfgang Rihm, Gedicht des Malers - Renaud Capucon, Wiener Symphoniker, Philippe Jordan.

Pascal Dusapin, Aufgang - Renaud Capucon, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.

Two recent violin concertos via Qobus.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Good playing


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Klett performing; Guastavino & Rachmaninoff

Guastavino: Bailecito (1940) Cantos Populares (10)/ Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)/ Sonatina in G minor/ Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

jim prideaux said:


> with Xmas etc over


Today, January 6th is Three Kings Day, Little Christmas.

No Christmas celebration is completed until this day has passed with celebration!


----------



## Taggart

Four sets of sprightly dance suites delightfully played.


----------



## Judith

For brunch, it was 

Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Such a beautiful symphony but feel as though it is underrated as not heard very often on radio or performed in concerts. The 2nd movement makes me emotional as it is really lovely


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - orchestral works part one of two.

_Little Suite_ for strings FS6 (1888):
_Hymnus amoris_ - cantata for five soloists, mixed choir, boys choir and orchestra FS21 [Text: Axel Olrik, translated into Latin by Johan Ludvig Heiberg] (1896):










Symphony no.1 in G-minor FS16 (1890-92):
Symphony no.2 [_The Four Temperaments_] FS29 (1901-02):
Overture to the opera _Maskarade_ FS39 (1904-06):
Symphony no.3 [_Sinfonia espansiva_] for wordless baritone, soprano and orchestra FS60 (1910-11):



Violin Concerto FS61 (1911):


----------



## sonance

Aulis Sallinen: String Quartets nos. 1-5 
Jean Sibelius Quartet (ondine)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5, Arnold Bax's "Fifth Symphony" and "Sixth Symphony":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Josef Krips conducting; Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8* & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker* , London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

eljr said:


> Today, January 6th is Three Kings Day, Little Christmas.
> 
> No Christmas celebration is completed until this day has passed with celebration!


forgive my ignorance.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony/Haydn Variations.

Gielen conducting the SWR SO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Josef Krips conducting; Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8* & 9
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker* , London Symphony Orchestra.


There are a good few records of these works that I love but these ... they are special!


----------



## Rogerx

Pascal Rogé (piano) performing; Brahms: 4 Ballades, 2 Rhapsodies & Handel Variations.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have long had a thing for Currentzis. I loved his Rite and Les Noces and I greatly enjoyed his Mozart da Ponte operas - many disliked them but I didn't really get why - and his Shostakovich 14. But the two recent blockbusters came highly priced at a time when I was "too poor" to pay a premium for works I already have lots of recordings of. So I let them go by. Today I caught up via Spotify. Astonishing records!


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Buxtehude: Abendmusiken. Vox Luminis, Ensemble Masques. Beautifully performed. One of the best discs from last year. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

*Jacob - The Barber of Seville Goes to the Devil Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Howells - Music for a Prince (Boult/Lyrita)
Lloyd - Symphony #9 (composer/Albany)*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1 in D major, Op. 49 (Rembrandt Trio)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Berlioz - Harold in Italy; Les Franc-Juges; Reverie et Caprice*


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Vier letzte Lieder

Dorothea Röschmann (soprano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

One of the great joys of my life is the Beethoven string quartets.
i always look forward to getting a new set.
This Belcea cycle is excellent in every way.
1 recorded sound . Excellent with a nice presence to the cello.
2 Performance, excellent, there's depth here and many insights to discover.
3 is it interesting, does it make you want to keep listening? Yes
4 Packaging very good. nice clam shell box, cardboard sleeves, very nice notes.

All in all an excellent cycle that has kept me listening for 2 days now.
Up there with the best modern, digital cycles.
Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my last CD of the day. Beautiful. I do wonder if I will ever get to a stage of recognising the music, of know what is coming next and so on. My appreciation of this sort of music is still rather shallow!


----------



## MusicSybarite

I've been fascinated by the Martinu's quartet cycle. This is the only set I own, and it's thoroughly remarkable in all respects. As usual with this composer, there is no any dull work, on the contrary, each packs a punch of wit, rhytmic vitality and verve.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony # 3 In D Minor:

Jascha Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to have a little listening project: Mozart's string quartet no. 20, K 499. I downloaded the Leipziger Streichquartett yesterday and it was a revelation. HURRA for them! Now I'm on spotify with the Quatuor Mosaiques and they aren't any worse...HURRA! I love Mozart. I have lined up 8 more versions in a spotify list. I never bother to really compare versions, it's for my pleasure and I don't mind hearing it over and over.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 6 in F major, Op. 68










Erich Kleiber, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - orchestral works part two of two tonight.

Suite from the incidental music to Adam Oehlenschläger's play _Aladdin_ FS89 (1918-19):



Symphony no.4 [_The Inextinguishable_] FS76 (1914-16):
Symphony no.5 FS97 (1921-22):
Symphony no.6 [_Sinfonia semplice_] FS116 (1924-25):










Flute Concerto FS119 (1926):
Clarinet Concerto FS129 (1928):


----------



## Malx

Having a Qobus day:

Jaako Kuusisto, Leika for Symphony Orchestra & Violin Concerto - Elina Vähälä (violin), Lahti SO, Kuusisto.









Pascal Dusapin, A quia (concerto for piano & orchestra) - Nicolas Hodges, Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, Pascal Rophe.









Both modern, approachable and thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Nordic Affect with Georgia Browne on Brilliant Classics















Charming music well played and well recorded.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 (Royal Flemish Philharmonic / Philippe Herreweghe)












> If I had to choose just one word to characterise Herreweghe's approach to Beethoven it would be _clarity_. Again and again, through either interpretation or playing style, Herreweghe reveals aspects of these familiar scores as if they were being heard for the first time. He is helped by an outstanding recorded sound. The Pentatone engineers have done a fantastic job of capturing the orchestra's sound in a range of different halls, and the brilliance of the orchestral sound seems almost to crackle as it hits the ears. I was listening only in stereo, and I'm sure that the SACD surround sound is even more marvellous. Coupled with the clarity of the recorded sound comes playing that seeks to re-open our ears to the excitement and sheer novelty of this music. - Simon Thompson, MusicWeb International


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen...three of the five works included here are for piano and orchestra, with Yvonne Loriod on piano. Recorded just a year after Messiaen's passing. Nice brass sonorities from this orchestra, Rickenbacher seems to know colors well. He was requested to conduct by Messiaen himself before he died. A nice varied selection, which includes _Et exspecto,_ my favorite orchestral work of his.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful and intense, yet tuneful and tonal.


----------



## Itullian

Both excellent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Almost finished with the 5th version of Mozart string quartet no. 20 (the Hoffmeister). Heard Leipzig SQ, Mosaiques, Hagen, Amadeus & Q Italiano, oh now the Belcea started. They are all nice! Maybe the slowest 1st mvt. was by the HIP in the bunch! I used to think the Amadeus were way too famous and out of time, since they are "old-school" and because of that get critical when I know they're playing. I probably wouldn't in a blind test (maybe). One thought I now had, was that they play either legato or staccato, with little variation in the phrasing/articulation. Somebody might criticize my critique


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons








21st century music that is rather colourful and atmospheric. And not too difficult on the ear either!


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata for the Feast of Epiphany, BWV65. Haefliger Adam, Münchener Bach-chor und Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Itullian

Very good 4 disc set of Scarlatti on the piano.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata for the Feast of Epiphany, BWV65. Haefliger Adam, Münchener Bach-chor und Orch./ Richter (Archiv)

Just read an interesting article on an ancient book of Jewish astrology. Apparently there were two, odd convergences on the day of Jesus' birth, which lead to the phenomenon of a star following a path, and the illusion of standing still over a particular place ( a synchronicity). The magi were astrologers.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symophony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Rmathuln

*Vivaldi: *Estro Armonico - Second Book
Café Zimmerman 2013









*

As found in










*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## andrzejmakal

...magic...


----------



## Flavius

Art of the Shakuhachi vol.2. Kifu Mitsuhashi (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Langgaard: Symphonies No. 2 and 6. Sakari Oramo/Vienna Philharmonic. Here is a composer I need to listen to more. I had only heard his first symphony before, and found these two works compelling and enjoyable. Plus the performance and sound are first rate. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful transcriptions of Schubert lieder and the Arpeggione Sonata. Typically lush, atmospheric ECM sound.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: Symphonies 38-39.

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

THE MAN: *Louis (Ludwig) Spohr:* The famous son of Kassel. The Beethoven's successor. The Paganini's fierce violin rival and for many bigger virtuoso than the Italian. The biggest composer of romantic German Opera, alongside with Marschner and von Weber, etc.

THE WORK: *Faust (1816 first issue) *

Everybody knows the story of Faust. Nothing to be said here. You also know that many composers has composed many operas and other music pieces inspired from Goethes Meisterwerk. Everything ok, but among them are names like Berlioz, Gounod, Liszt, Boito etc... Of course, in 1816 there wasn't Gounod's or Boito's Faust out there and therefor no comparison. Despite that, when Meyerbeer saw the opera manuscript found it full of mistakes and needed the help of von Weber, to make corrections and, finally, to bring it on stage. Of course the outcome was better but not near any acceptable opera Standards. For this reason, our friend Louis, worked the manuscript until 1851, when we have the 2nd issue (version) of the opera. (the first 1816 version, took him four months. The second 35!!!)

Here a very small picture to be in the spirit of opera…









I don't want to be bad with any composer and especially the Germans, who are good guys and eating all their food, but this opera has a LOT OF PROBLEMS. Its very own existence is maybe the biggest one. I don't know how it is with the 1851 version (It will take a little time to find the courage to listen to it...) but this (1990 performance) is to be avoided. A friend in Canada told me that this recording considered as a good one there (everything to be said...) and maybe is only a matter of mine taste, who is not impeccable. For this reason I give a 2 out of 5 and God may forgive me for this. :lol:

_*If anyone of you has a copy of this thing and wants to share with us, I will very pleased to listen her -his opinion._


----------



## jim prideaux

early start again today with Schubert's 5th Symphony performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano) conducting; Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Colorado Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Zuill Bailey (cello), Simone Dinnerstein (piano) performing; Beethoven: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto, Kempff, Leitner










Splendid!

The needed antidote to Schiff/Haitink.


----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari*


----------



## janxharris

> Without music, life would be a mistake.


Friedrich Nietzsche.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - chamber works part one of two.

Arnold's chamber output contains much of interest - the variety of instrumentation with the short-ish works involving wind brings to mind French composers such as Poulenc and Ibert and the material often has a _Les Six_-like airiness and colour. The earliest work here, the _Phantasy_ for string quartet, has a whiff of Latin-tinged jazz/blues decadence about it, while the first quartet proper (the longest work here at 18+ minutes) is more edgy on the whole but still accessible. I've no more than shook hands with the two violin sonatas and piano trio and it's been a long time since I've heard them, so I'm looking forward to getting to know them a little better today.

_Three Shanties_ for wind quintet op.4 (1943):
Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon op.7 (1944):
Duo for flute and viola op.10 (1946):
_Divertimento_ for flute, oboe and clarinet op.37 (1952):










_Phantasy_ [_Vita abundans_] for string quartet WoO (1941):
String Quartet no.1 op.23 (1949):



Trio for flute, viola and bassoon op.6 (1942):
_Sonatina_ for oboe and piano op.28 (1951):
_Sonatina_ for clarinet and piano op.29 (1951):
_Sonatina_ for recorder and piano op.41 (1953):










Violin Sonata no.1 op.15 (1947):
Violin Sonata no.2 op.43 (1953):
Piano Trio op.54 (1956):


----------



## janxharris

Beethoven's 6th Symphony. How delightful.


----------



## Rogerx

Ensemble Wien-Berlin, James Levine (piano) perfprming; Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon, / Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184/ Elégie for horn and piano, Op. 168/Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alban Berg quartet playing the Hoffmeister by Mozart.Yes we love!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Delius - 2nd Violin Sonata.

Typical swirling, ecstatic Delius with little or no trace of a structure or sense of direction, but disarmingly lovely none the less.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

elgars ghost said:


> Malcolm Arnold - chamber works part one of two.
> 
> Arnold's chamber output contains much of interest .....


I'm delighted to see Arnold's chamber music getting some appreciation. Yes, the energy, wit and innovation is reminiscent of Ibert, and a good reminder that whilst CM can and should be profound and reflective, it can and should occasionally be fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## beetzart

I'm going to do it. I'm going to listen to the Naxos recordings of all 100 pieces of Clementi's Gradus ad Parnassum back to back. I'm at No. 14 so far. So far so good!


----------



## Sonata

BRUCKNER: 
*Simone Young*: Symphonies 0, 00, and 3
*Eugene Jochum* and Staatskapelle Dresden: Symphonies 1 and 3
My Bruckner listening is ramping up again lately. For the second year in a row he seems to be my go to orchestral composer in the fall or winter.

RACHMANINOFF
Complete Symponies, Youth Symphony, Vocalise, Prince Rotislov
Royal Scottish National Orchestra and *Owain Arwel Hughes*

MOZART
Piano Concerto #9
*Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner*, and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

BEETHOVEN
Symphony #6,* Solti*


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy performing; Chopin: Etudes Op. 10& Op.25.
.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal (OM)


----------



## sonance

today: Grazyna Bacewicz

Cello Concertos nos. 1 and 2
Adam Krzeszowiec, cello (no. 1); Bartosz Koziak, cello (no. 2); Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra/George Tchitchinadze (no. 1) / Monika Wolinska (no. 2) (dux)










Music for Chamber Orchestra, vol. 1
(Divertimento for string orchestra; Piano Quintet transcr. for piano and string orchestra; Concerto for string orchestra)
Bartlomiej Kominek, piano; Radom Chamber Orchestra/Maciej Zoltowski (dux)










Music for Chamber Orchestra, vol. 2
(Sinfonietta for string orchestra; Symphony for string orchestra; Quartet for four celli; Quartet for four violins)
Radom Chamber Orchestra/Maciej Zoltowski; celli: Arkadiusz Dobrowolski, Szymon Krzemien, Barbara Piotrowska, Konrad Bukowian; violins: Lucjan Szalinski-Balwas, Marcin Krol, Anna Skowronek-Gruszczynska, Satomi Tagashira (dux)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Hoffmeister quartet by Mozart! This time it's the Chilingiriam quartet playing. The final version of the quartet should arrive in the mail sometime, that's the Salomon quartet. Still like this quartet a lot, even after it being the only music I've heard for 72 hours


----------



## Vasks

*Nebra - Overture to "Para obsequio a la deydad" (Rousset/Naive)
Carvalho - Keyboard Sonata in D (Sebestyen/Hungaroton)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #22 (Eder/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Wind Divertimento #5 (Zurich Orchestra winds/Jecklin)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 2


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> today: Grazyna Bacewicz
> 
> Cello Concertos nos. 1 and 2
> Adam Krzeszowiec, cello (no. 1); Bartosz Koziak, cello (no. 2); Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra/George Tchitchinadze (no. 1) / Monika Wolinska (no. 2) (dux)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music for Chamber Orchestra, vol. 1
> (Divertimento for string orchestra; Piano Quintet transcr. for piano and string orchestra; Concerto for string orchestra)
> Bartlomiej Kominek, piano; Radom Chamber Orchestra/Maciej Zoltowski (dux)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music for Chamber Orchestra, vol. 2
> (Sinfonietta for string orchestra; Symphony for string orchestra; Quartet for four celli; Quartet for four violins)
> Radom Chamber Orchestra/Maciej Zoltowski; celli: Arkadiusz Dobrowolski, Szymon Krzemien, Barbara Piotrowska, Konrad Bukowian; violins: Lucjan Szalinski-Balwas, Marcin Krol, Anna Skowronek-Gruszczynska, Satomi Tagashira (dux)


I was unaware of a recording of the Bacewicz's Cello Concertos. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 7
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Ives*


----------



## Enthusiast

A second listen to this attractive album ...


----------



## Merl

I love this Mahler 2 but playing it loud in the car made me think I had been hit by a truck, such are the strength of those crescendos. Thankfully it was just some rattly doors and the contents of my glove box that were disturbed by Ozawa's incredibly powerful performance. Lol.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 7
> *
> View attachment 111420


My kind of Beethoven!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm on a mission to get more into (or do I mean "get more out of"?) from early music. This is one CD I _am _loving.


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Connotations, for orchestra
Composed By
Aaron Copland
Duration
18:47
Recording Date
March 25, 2018 & March 26, 2018
Recording Location
MediaCity UK, Salford


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## joen_cph

*Florent Schmitt *- _"Soirs", 10 Preludes for Piano_ - Cybelia LP

Nice, if not epoch-making piano pieces, the sound is often rather conservative.

A very "brief" LP, around 30 minutes I think.


----------



## D Smith

Gipps: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4. Rumon Gamba/BBC Wales. Lovely works solidly in the English tradition. Nothing ground-breaking but a good listen which I will return to.


----------



## Eramire156

*Hans Gal
Piano Quartet in B flat major, op. 13
Three Sonatinas for violin and piano, op. 71
Sonatina in F major *









*Katalin Kertész, violin
Nichola Blakey, (viola, op.13)
Cressida Nash, (cello, op.13)
Sarah Beth Briggs, piano*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Symphony No. 2
*

So far, I prefer Ormandy over Ashkenazy in this one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen & Ein Alpensinfonie *
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden

Two pieces I really enjoy in what may be amongst my favourite performances of these works. Rudolf Kempe is one of the first names that comes to my mind when I think of Strauss' tone poems.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen & Ein Alpensinfonie *
> Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Two pieces I really enjoy in what may be amongst my favourite performances of these works. Rudolf Kempe is one of the first names that comes to my mind when I think of Strauss' tone poems.


I didn't pay much attention to these pieces until I discovered Rudolf Kempe. He opened them all up to me.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi Late Violin Concertos - Carmignola


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Herschenfeld, wagner, Holl...Netherlands Radio Phil. Orch. and Choir/ Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Piano Quintets 1 and 2, Op. 47 Bagatelles*
Da Silva, Milstein, Busch Trio

The bagatelles are fine, but the quintets are absolutely brilliant. I would be happy to hear them by a chamber group live someday.


----------



## Joe B

Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## Guest

I received my _autographed_ copy today.  Superlatives fail me.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bharbeke

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received my _autographed_ copy today.  Superlatives fail me.


I assume you mean the pianist. I'd fall out of my chair if you got Beethoven's autograph!


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" and "Stabat Mater":


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the Brilliant Michael Finnissy,, both of is listening, i just listen to his Gesualdo variation, marveleous rendition of the dark prince.Very well done i say mister Finnissy.

I will be listening to is Motetten album, very smart composer, thank guys for the inside on this composer is appreciated.

Good night folks.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2 in F major (Patricia Kopatchinskaja / Orchestre des Champs-Elysées / Philippe Herreweghe)












> ... Kopatchinskaja is one heck of a violinist. She has a fabulous technique that covers everything from triple stops to sixty-fourth note runs to legato lines that go on and on and on. She's got a scrumptious tone that encompasses everything from the purely lyrical to the warmly sensual. And she's got enormous musicality that suffuses everything with the kind of effortlessly commanding mastery that Kreisler was so good at projecting. - James Leonard, AllMusic


A delightful piece of music. And a fantastic album cover!


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlin Piano Quartet performing; Mahler - Mozart - Schumann

Piano Quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting;   Mahler:Symphony No. 2
Edith Mathis (soprano), Doris Soffel (mezzo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*


----------



## DavidA

Mahler 9 / BPO / Karajan 'live'

Music seems suspended in time!


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schumann: Scenes from Goethe's Faust, WoO 3

Karita Mattila, Barbara Bonney, Brigitte Poschner-Klebel, Susan Graham (sopranos), Iris Vermillion (mezzo), Endrik Wottrich, Hans-Peter Blochwitz (tenors), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone), Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Harry Peeters (basses)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

My beloved Bach.....


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> I was unaware of a recording of the Bacewicz's Cello Concertos. Thanks for posting it!


MusicSybarite: The cello concertos by Bacewicz are good and I'm quite fond of them, but I think her violin concertos are much, much better. - Normally I prefer cello concertos, but not in this case. Maybe it has to do that Bacewicz' very own instrument had been the violin. You'll find a professional review at Musicweb International:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Bacewicz_Dux0591.htm


----------



## sonance

continuing: Grazyna Bacewicz

Piano Quintets nos. 1 and 2; Piano Sonata no. 2
Krystian Zimerman, piano; Kaja Danczowska and Agata Szymczewska, violins; Ryszard Groblewski, viola; Rafal Kwiatkowski, cello (deutsche grammophon)










Violin Concertos Nos. 1, 3 and 7
Violin Concertos nos. 2, 4 and 5
both: Joanna Kurkowicz, violin; Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Lukasz Borowicz (chandos)


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Sibelius: Popular Tone Poems

En Saga, Op. 9/ Finlandia, Op. 26/ Karelia Suite, Op. 11/ Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2) Tapiola, Op. 112/ Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

Disk 1








A gem of a disc, and all Vivaldi sacred music box set from Naive is the same in that respect - each and every disk is a pure gem. That metallic slipcase over 6 CDs that looks like a mini fridge is really the holy grail of Vivaldi's sacred music that's inlaid with singing playing precious stones. I am so all over that box that I'm probably worse than that little bald guy with his precious ring from the LOTR. Superb music and performances.


----------



## Vasks

*Riisager -Erasmus Montanus Overture (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)
Nielsen - Symphony #4 (Blomstedt/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35,+ Antar.

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande.


----------



## andrzejmakal

I'm impressed


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - chamber works part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Fantasy_ for solo bassoon op.86 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo clarinet op.87 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo horn op.88 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo flute op.89 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo oboe op.90 (1966):










_Five Pieces_ for violin and piano op.84 (1965):
_Fantasy_ for solo cello op.130 (1987):










Oboe Quartet op.61 (1957):
Flute Sonata op.121 (1977):










String Quartet no.2 op.118 (1975):


----------



## D Smith

Kastalsky: Memory Eternal. Steven Fox/Clarion Choir. Stunningly beautiful choral writing, performed and recorded equally well. One of the best from last year. Very recommended.


----------



## joen_cph

*Cowell* - _Symphonies 11 & 15_ / Louisville LPs

I found the 11th, "_Seven Rituals_" (1954) by far the most attractive work - lots of fine motifs and some catchy percussion writing.

Worth hearing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Chailly conducting; Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

The first disc I pulled out of this box.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Rogerx said:


> Riccardo Chailly conducting; Shostakovich - The Jazz Album
> 
> Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


Really nice, isn't it? Cheers

Charming:


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) performing; Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _The Well Tempered Clavier Book II_


----------



## DavidA

Bartok

Sonata for two pianos and percussion

Perahia / Solti


----------



## Bourdon

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Itullian




----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Lieder 

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent set.


----------



## Itullian

Back to my Frank set.
I love this set.


----------



## Vronsky

Béla Bartók: Piano Concertos
Zoltán Kocsis, Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Dvorak "American" String Quartet.










Good performance, I'd say. It galls me that I apparently purchased the Parocha set some ten years ago and now can't find it.

DGG sound from the late 70's, what you'd expect, a bit too close with to much rosen against the strings sound. Maybe I need to get another copy of that parocha set...


----------



## D Smith

Bacewicz: String Quartets 5,6, and 7. Silesian Quartet. Brilliant works, brilliantly performed. I especially liked No. 6.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Rosenberg: Lycksalighetens ö. Eichenholz, Norrland Sym. Orch. & Chorus/ Jarvi (Phono Suecia)


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"*
Gilels, Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Delightful!


----------



## joen_cph

*Monteverdi* - _Canzonette_ / Naxos

Another absolutely superb Monteverdi disk. Traditional female chorus etc.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Sullivan: Macbeth Overture*
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Sinfonia

A fantastic piece, wonderfully performed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Weelkes, anthems.*


----------



## Itullian

A day without Haydn is like a day without sunshine,
so..............


----------



## Malx

Three works for String Trio including one masterpiece:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Guest

A new and excellent release in this enterprising series. Superb sound aside from one or two audible edits.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Three works for String Trio including one masterpiece:
> 
> View attachment 111476


And which is the masterpiece, in your view?


----------



## Sid James

This lineup included two brilliant concertos, both having bluesy slow movements. Kats-Chernin captures the whimsy and darkness of Andersen's fairy tale, while Gershwin presents a colourful account of the French capital. The two symphonies by Prokofiev, surely among his greatest achievements, differ like night and day.

*Prokofiev*
Symphonies 1 "Classical" & 5
- Philharmonia Orch./Rudolf Barshai
(Alto)

*Kats-Chernin*
Wild Swans Concert Suite - Jane Sheldon, soprano
Piano Concerto No. 2 - Ian Munro, piano
Mythic
- Tasmanian SO/ Ola Rudner
(ABC Classics)

*Gershwin*
Rhapsody in Blue
An American in Paris
Concerto in F
- Piitsburgh SO/Andre Previn, pianist & conductor
(Decca)

_If you are lucky enough to have lived in Paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast._ - *Ernest Hemingway.*


----------



## starthrower

Also includes La Mer, Daphnis & Chloe Suite No.2


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 3 & 6


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Sonatas for Violin and Piano, K.296, K.380, K.547 and K.306*









*Anne-Sophie Mutter
Lambert Orkis *


----------



## Flavius

Hovhaness: Concerto for Harp and St. Orch.; Sonata for Harp and Guitar ; Upon Enchanted Ground, for Flute, Cello, Tam-Tam and Harp. Kondonassis, Leisner, Hendricks, Corvin (Telarc)


----------



## Guest

Eramire156 said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Sonatas for Violin and Piano, K.296, K.380, K.547 and K.306*
> 
> View attachment 111477
> 
> 
> *Anne-Sophie Mutter
> Lambert Orkis *


What am I supposed to think, seeing that cover?


----------



## Guest

Powerful music. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Kontrapunctus said:


> Powerful music. Excellent playing and sound.


Couldn't agree more. I happened to listen to this today too. Very exciting and enjoyable. Thank you Karabits and Bournemouth for bringing this to us.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound, if not for the HIP purists! Well, two are original piano works.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> What am I supposed to think, seeing that cover?


Feeling like Nietzsche when he watched Lou Salome?


----------



## MusicSybarite

I'm not an expert about Romeo and Juliet's recordings. The thing I do know is that this sounded like a quite satisfactory performance of some terrific music by one of my favorite composers.


----------



## starthrower

Handel Messiah

This is not what I'm used to hearing for this work. It doesn't sound very baroque. But I kind of expected this since it's Stokowski.


----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Boyce: Symphonies .
Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Minor, Weinmann g3

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Riyoko Matsui and Maki Funamoto, violins -- Haruto Sakamoto, viola -- Keitaro Ohara, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Scimone conducting; Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute) I Solisti Veneti.


----------



## Rogerx

Tátrai Quartet performing; Haydn: 6 String Quartets Op. 54/55


----------



## Rogerx

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## Marinera

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wonderful playing and sound, if not for the HIP purists! Well, two are original piano works.


Acctually I wondered only a couple of weeks ago how Frescobaldi and Forqueray might sound transcribed for piano, that's after hearing Justin Taylor play Ligeti pieces on harpsichord on album Continuum, the other half of the album is Scarlatti. It's like my query has been answered  I'll have to listen to this disk. Thanks Kontrapunctus!


----------



## Marinera

Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble from Diapason box disk 1

Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia (1374-1432)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Malcolm Arnold - overtures and dances this morning/early afternoon.

_Beckus the Dandipratt_ op.5 (1943):
_The Smoke_ op.21 (1948):
_A Sussex Overture_ op.31 (1951):
_Tam o' Shanter_ op.51 (1955):
_A Grand, Grand Overture_ op.57 (1956):
_Peterloo_ op.97 (1967):
_Anniversary Overture_ op.99 (1968):
_The Fair Field_ op.110 (1972):
_A Flourish For Orchestra_ op.112 (1973):
_Robert Kett_ op.141 (1990):



_English Dances set 1_ op.27 (1950):
_English Dances set 2_ op.33 (1951):
_Four Scottish Dances_ op.59 (1957):
_Four Cornish Dances_ op.91 (1966):
_Four Irish Dances_ op.126 (1986):
_Four Welsh Dances_ op.138 (1988):


----------



## Enthusiast

Vronsky said:


> Béla Bartók: Piano Concertos
> Zoltán Kocsis, Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra


By coincidence we were both listening to the same music at the same time. This set is another good one. Actually, they are such wonderful works and there are so many great performances that we could go on! This morning I listened to these three - a different pianist for each concerto but the conductor is constant.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Schønwandt conducting; Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Via Spotify last night (after the Bartok) and this morning (after the other Bartok) following recommendations from Mandryka.


----------



## Vronsky

Carl Maria von Weber: Symphonies & Works for Bassoon & Orchestra
Jaakko Luoma, Tapiola Sinfonietta & Jean-Jaques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon) and conducting;Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Royal Lewters*


----------



## Rogerx

Douglas Boyd conducting; Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur.


----------



## Dimace

There aren't many recordings, as far as I know, which include* all Brahms's Intermezzos in one CD and without other pieces.* We are talking for the op. 76, 116,117,118 and 119. These wonderful works and ONLY (I hate mix situations) we have in the following CHANDOS recording, with the GREAT *Luba Edlina* in the piano. (1986 recording) The Russin is an excellent solo piano interpreter and with this CD proves us her Brahms capabilities which are enorm. I can say, without fear and pathos, that I like more her approach that Glenn's. It's sound more serious, more deep and not so tragical but dramatic, in comparison with the great Canadian. Everyone who likes PURE PIANO, without sausages and other conservatives, must buy this one. You can listen to it to relax, to work, to go to sleep etc. It is something that will accompany you in many instances of your musical life. *5 out of 5 here, without any doubts. *


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Ludwig_

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture #1 (Levi/Telarc)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #22 (Gulda/Philips)
Beethoven - String Quartet #11 (Talich/Calliope)*


----------



## D Smith

Syzmanowski: Mythes, Nocturne, Romance. Other pieces by Weiniawski, Karlowicz. Jennifer Pike, Peter Liminov. The real attraction of this disc is the Syzmanowski, particularly Mythes, an ethereal engaging work which I will return to many times I'm sure. Both performers play extremely well; Pike has a lovely tone. Very enjoyable overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Bruffy conducting; Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Bryan Taylor (bass), Paul Davidson (bass), Julia Scozzafava (mezzo-soprano), Toby Vaughn Kidd (bass), Frank Fleschner (tenor), Joseph Warner (bass), Bryan Pinkall (tenor)
Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale.


----------



## Guest

Dvorak, String Quartet in G, Op 106, Prague Quartet










A fine performance of a warm, comfortable work (particularly the second, slow movement). 70's audio from DG is okay, a little too close for my taste but still satisfying.


----------



## Bourdon

*Matthias Weckmann*

CD 1 Geistliche Concerten

Really beautiful !

Greta de Reyghere - Jill Feldman - James Bowman - Guy de Mey - Max van Egmond


----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.3, No.11

Jaroslav Krcek leading the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Dimace

bejart said:


> Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.3, No.11
> 
> Jaroslav Krcek leading the Capella Istropolitana


Francesco Onofrio Manfredini !!! First time I heard this name!! And he isn't very old composer… Thanks for this new to me knowledge, my friend.


----------



## Vronsky

Alexander Scriabin:
Rêverie, Op. 24
Symphony No. 3, Op. 43
Le Poème de l'extase, Op. 54
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonski


----------



## Guest

Marinera said:


> Acctually I wondered only a couple of weeks ago how Frescobaldi and Forqueray might sound transcribed for piano, that's after hearing Justin Taylor play Ligeti pieces on harpsichord on album Continuum, the other half of the album is Scarlatti. It's like my query has been answered  I'll have to listen to this disk. Thanks Kontrapunctus!


You are welcome. The Respighi transcriptions in particular are quite inflated, à la Busoni, so don't expect dainty renditions!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Sibelius: 10 Pieces, Op. 24*
Havard Gimse

Don't let the simple name make you overlook this set. This is piano music as good as anything Liszt, Chopin, or Beethoven ever composed. Highest recommendation!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Berg is a really lovely account. The Mahler too but the work doesn't entirely convince me. I don't think I have seen a photo of Boulez where he looks as old as he does here.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.12 in B Flat, KV 174

American String Quartet: Laurie Carney and Peter Winograd, violins -- Daniel Avshalomov, viola -- David Geber, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold and William Mathias - symphonies etc.

Symphony no.1 op.22 (1949):
Symphony no.2 op.40 (1953):



Symphony no.1 op.31 (1966):
Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1983):



_Helios_ - op.76 (1977):
_Resquiescat_ op.79 (1977):
Oboe Concerto WoO (1989):
Symphony no.3 WoO (1991):


----------



## Bourdon

*Lamentations*


----------



## Merl

I like Weber's 2 Haydn-esque symphonies (especially the 1st). The rest of this disc is just as charming. Lovely recorded sound and unfussy performances too.


----------



## philoctetes

This one could stir up the HIP debates


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> And which is the masterpiece, in your view?


The Schoenberg - a subjective view of course.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Sonata K457 - Alicia de Larrocha.









Mahler, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Barbirolli.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 5 in C sharp minor*









*Václav Neumann 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Zdenek Tylsar - solo horn
Miroslav Kejmar - solo trumpet*


----------



## Bourdon

*Schoenberg*


----------



## Eramire156

Baron Scarpia said:


> What am I supposed to think, seeing that cover?


Being gay, the suggestive nature of the cover didn't strike til you pointed it out. Come hither Mozart?


----------



## D Smith

William Alwyn :Symphony No. 3, Violin Concerto. Hickox/LSO, Mordkovitch. I was familiar with Alwyn's film scores but not his classical output and was pleasantly surprised. The 3rd Symphony is a lovely work apparently composed in Alwyn's own 12 tone system. All I can say was it was tonal and tuneful. The Violin Concerto was less memorable but well written and Mordkovitch superb.










And returning to a more familiar third symphony... I'm a fan of this Barenboim Beethoven cycle with Staatskapelle Dresden as it is so darn unusual along with being superbly conducted and performed and return to it often.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Hello folks, mister postman brought me something this morning this is what i have been listening, behold!!!

Chants Gregorien- choeur des moines de l'abbaye Saint pierre de Solesmes 33'' LP, robust vynil, heavy duty released in 1953, grand priix de l'académie du disque français 1953= yep this LP won a price and it's mint on Decca Label.


----------



## Itullian

Some early ones.


----------



## Dimace

bejart said:


> Mozart: String Quartet No.12 in B Flat, KV 174
> 
> American String Quartet: Laurie Carney and Peter Winograd, violins -- Daniel Avshalomov, viola -- David Geber, cello


As big Mozart fan, (LOL) I was socked at the beginning! The American String Quartet? Has Mozart composed such work and I don't have it? After I realized that the quartet guys consider their self more important than the work performed and therefor have it first with bigger letters(Composer, work, interpreter is the normal cover story) One way or an other a very interesting selection. Thanks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/the-best-classical-music-five-minutes-to-get-you-hooked-q7kg7k7j8?fbclid=IwAR1j-_qzP7dR2VkqClMFIlb_1CtjevYS0ZvtE9KkaZOBV-Tex6YZXRHJnmg
Playlist made by famous composers and musicians to get you hooked on classical music in 5 minutes! Wait, that happened 43 years ago...


----------



## Guest

One doesn't really look to 1960 Soviet era recordings for an audiogasm, but this sounds pretty decent overall--I can hear some obvious compression/gain-riding and spot mic'ing, but it's perfectly listenable. No, the bass drums don't shake my house the way Andris Nelsons' does, but Kondrashin's is perhaps the most brutally intense version I have heard. The Moscow Philharmonic play as if their lives depended on it.


----------



## bejart

Vincenzo Gambaro (1785-1824): Wind Quartet in G Major, Op.4, No.3

Rossini Quartet: Andrea Griminelli, flute -- Corrado Giuffredi, clarinet -- Danilo Marchello, horn -- Rino Vernizzi, bassoon


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: oeuvres pour ensembles (Paysages et Marines...). Ensemble initiun, Ensemble contraste (Timpani)

One of my three composer discoveries this past year (Koechlin, Martin and Takemitsu).


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> One doesn't really look to 1960 Soviet era recordings for an audiogasm, but this sounds pretty decent overall--I can hear some obvious compression/gain-riding and spot mic'ing, but it's perfectly listenable. No, the bass drums don't shake my house the way Andris Nelsons' does, but Kondrashin's is perhaps the most brutally intense version I have heard. The Moscow Philharmonic play as if their lives depended on it.


You started with the commies? :lol::lol: Very interesting though! Thanks


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vronsky said:


> Alexander Scriabin:
> Rêverie, Op. 24
> Symphony No. 3, Op. 43
> Le Poème de l'extase, Op. 54
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonski


I've never got into Scriabin, and I've been toying with getting that. Is it worth exploring?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata.*

I was watching an old rerun of Seinfeld, and George was dating a pianist, saying how exciting it was to hear her play the Waldstein (she later played the Patethique). Who says TV is a cultural wasteland?  Anyway, it got me wanting to hear Op. 53 again.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Friedrich Bach (1731-1795): Symphony No.6 in C Major

Helmut Muller-Bruhl leading the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes. Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never got into Scriabin, and I've been toying with getting that. Is it worth exploring?


Recommend! As are the piano sonatas. Especially nos. 6-10.


----------



## Joe B

Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal":


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.845-D.850


----------



## Rogerx

Cologne Chamber Soloists performing; Finzi: Diabelleries & Five Bagatelles


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boy choir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Scriabin: The Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartets by Ferdinand Ries with the Schuppanzig-Quartett. A great alternative to Haydn, Mozart & Beethoven if one needs that  (Cherubini is another.)


----------



## Rogerx

Pál Németh conducting; Michael Haydn: Symphonies ,15-16-19-21

Capella Savaria.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Andrew Davis conducting; Vaughan Williams: Job & Symphony No. 9

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne's orchestral works and Malcolm Arnold's symphonies - part one of three.

Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 [_A Pastoral Symphony_] (1959):
Symphony no.3 (1964):



Symphonic Studies (1938):
Oboe Concerto (1947):
Cello Concerto (1966):



Symphony no.3 op.63 (1957):
Symphony no.4 op.71 (1960):


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen[/B

Les Offrande oubliées








*


----------



## Enthusiast

This month's free Naxos download .... an attractive programme of familiar music.


----------



## Rogerx

Milan Lajcik conducting; Reicha: Wind Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Sarah Willis (french horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I love Mahler 5. It was my first Mahler and it took me a while to get over my initial disappointment that the others were quite different! But I have found that of all the Mahler symphonies it is the one that I get the least benefit from having lots of versions of it. There are many excellent accounts (Bernstein with VPO, Barbirolli, Shipway, Jansons (x2), Horenstein, Chailly) but I am not sure it is worth having more than a few of them. And so far the ones that are at all different have been ones that I didn't like so much. I dislike Barshai in this symphony and am in two minds about the Boulez version (and I generally like his Mahler a lot).

It was deliberate on my part to choose this symphony to Spotify-sample the emerging Vanska cycle - I was hoping to learn that I don't need more Mahler. Sadly, though, this is both different (not very but quite noticeably) and rather worthwhile. I can see some finding it too "objective" but that is not the whole story by any means. There is clarity and fresh details and it never tries to blast you out of your seat. Nor is it an instant winner like the Currentzis 6 that I listened to recently but I can imagine finding it (even) more desirable. Personally, I can't wait to hear it again. And I suppose I am going to have to listen to his 6 and the newly released 2.


----------



## Art Rock

Not my favourite version of the three main Mahler song cycles, but nevertheless as always an utterly emotional experience, especially in the Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Ingélou

I listened to Shostakovich's final symphony (no. 15) on YouTube, after seeing it recommended on TC by KenOC. :tiphat:





It was the first time I'd listened to a symphony, or maybe even to anything, by Shostakovich. 
What can I say, but *Wow!!!* - so evocative; so beautiful, so tragic, so disturbing.


----------



## Rogerx

Claus Peter Flor conducting; Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 /Czech Suite, Op. 39/ My Home Overture, Op. 62

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Klaus Huber* (1924-2017): works for orchestra and ensemble


----------



## Vasks

*Rachmaninoff - Overture to "Aleko" (Temirkanov/RCA)
Scriabin - Sonata Fantasy [Piano Sonata #2] (Berman/Music & Arts)
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of October Revolution (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 6-10


----------



## Enthusiast

You might not expect it to but this followed Mahler well!


----------



## Art Rock

One of the great unsung romantic violin concertos.


----------



## Itullian

I really like the Glen Gould Collection packaging.
Very classy


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> I really like the Glen Gould Collection packaging.
> Very classy


Me too! I have a boatload of those 2012 editions with the chair logo.


----------



## Merl

Whilst not all of Haitink's VW is successful, this is my pick of his set. Beautifully played, recorded and realised. I just wish VW had written a more memorable final movement to end this excellent symphony.


----------



## starthrower

Scriabin/Prokofiev


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just unpacked new Mozart cd's with the Salomon quartet. I'm still only listening to the Hoffmeister k499. This quartet is pretty laid back and I like it


----------



## Itullian

Listening to this today.
I always enjoy the Borodins.
I like their attack and that they play with feeling.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Tragic and Academic Overtures. Jochum/LPO. This is Brahms the way I want to hear it, expansive and lyrical and full of feeling. Jochum's conducting may be too slow for some in spots but to me it's perfect. The only drawback are some harsh sonics occasionally, but a performance to be treasured.


----------



## Enthusiast

Having said I didn't like Boulez's Mahler 5, I thought I would listen to it. Actually, this time around I liked it rather a lot! Some of the second movement is a bit slow but it is also very powerful.


----------



## Colin M

Alfven Swedish Rhapsody No. 2 N Jarvi Royal Stockholm

A composition of such swirling and entrancing beauty


----------



## Itullian

Taking a break from my Borodin Beethoven set for 2 and 3 from this set.
Now this is my kind of Brahms!!
Romantic, expansive, powerful.
Glorious John! 
Anti HIP!


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Tragic and Academic Overtures. Jochum/LPO. This is Brahms the way I want to hear it, expansive and lyrical and full of feeling. Jochum's conducting may be too slow for some in spots but to me it's perfect. The only drawback are some harsh sonics occasionally, but a performance to be treasured.


I'm with you 1000% !!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes & Fugues Nos 1 - 12 - Glenn Gould.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gabrieli & Schutz:

Giovanni Gabrieli ca. 1555-1612: In Ecclesiis (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)

Heinrich Schütz 1585-1672: Herr, unser Herrscher SWV 27 (uit: Psalmen Davids sampt etlichen Motetten und Concerten, 1619)

Giovanni Gabrieli: Hic est ﬁlius Dei (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)

Heinrich Schütz: Zion spricht, der Herr hat mich verlassen SWV 46 (uit: Psalmen Davids, 1619)

Giovanni Gabrieli: Dulcis Jesu (uit: Sacrae symphoniae II, 1615)


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Quartets no.1 in G minor & no.2 in E flat major*









*Clifford Curzon

Members of the Amadeus Quartet *

Recorded 9-11 September 1952


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

About halfway through. Is this so called HIP?


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Music for Cello & Piano. Richter, Rostropovich, Françaix, Gendron (Philips)


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak string quartets 5 & 6 from this awesome set.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Taking a break from my Borodin Beethoven set for 2 and 3 from this set.
> Now this is my kind of Brahms!!
> Romantic, expansive, powerful.
> Glorious John!
> Anti HIP!


Love that set! I waited so many years for a decent edition.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> Love that set! I waited so many years for a decent edition.


Yup, same here!


----------



## Sid James

*Saint-Saens: *Carnival of Animals 
- Beatrice Lillie, narrator/London SO/Skitch Henderson
*Britten: *The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra 
- Sean Connery, narrator/Royal PO/Antal Dorati
*Prokofiev: *Peter and the Wolf 
- Ralph Richardson, narrator/London SO/Malcolm Sargent
(Belart)

*Beethoven *Triple Concerto
*Brahms *Double Concerto
- David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter/Berlin PO/Herbert von Karajan/Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell
(Warner)

*Haydn *
Symphonies Nos. 99 & 101 'Clock'
- English CO/Jeffrey Tate
(EMI)

*Berg*: String Quartet; Lyric Suite
*Wolf*: Italian Serenade
- New Zealand String Quartet
(Naxos)

*Webern*
Passacaglia
Five Movements for Strings
Six Pieces for Orchestra
Five Pieces for Orchestra
Variations
Symphony 
- Ulster Orchestra/Takuo Yuasa
(Naxos)

_He was unusually tall but always slightly stooped, as if bowing in grace and elegant humility to the world...He had a beautiful face, a smiling, almost mocking mouth, great warming eyes that always looked straight at you. Most of the many photographs that survive do him small justice...they have neither the twinkle in the eye which we all remember nor the suffering that we also knew so well._
- *Hans Heinsheimer,* friend and publisher of *Alban Berg.*


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE REQUIEM
_and other works_
*Gavin Bryars*

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Sonata No. 4*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Cantatas by Buxtehude, Georg Bohm, Bach, & Nikolaus Bruhns:

Dieterich Buxtehude ca. 1637-1707: Fürwahr, er trug unsere Krankheit BuxWV 31

Georg Böhm 1661-1733: Mein Freund ist mein

Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750: Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe BWV 22

Nicolaus Bruhns 1665-1697: Hemmt eure Tränenﬂut

Johann Sebastian Bach: Seht wir geh'n hinauf gen Jerusalem BWV 159


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3 yesterday. Great stuff!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Vronsky

Petr Eben: Laudes, Job & Hommage à Buxtehude
Halgeir Schiager


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Some Barber:


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Mackerras conducting; Mozart: symphonies 34-35-36

Prague Chamber Orchestra .


----------



## Rogerx

Frigyes Sandor conducting; Handel Cantatas

Magda Kalmár (soprano)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Budapest.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scriabin, Sonata No. 4*


The German (and American) has recorded EVERYTHING of Scriabin, Rach and Tschaikowsky! And he did it VERY WELL. This one is from the 70s and I can not remember the sound quality, (VOXBOX isn't bad, generally speaking) but the performance is EXCELLENT. Very nice buy!


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet performing; Bach : The Art of Fugue, BWV1080


----------



## Barbebleu

Jakob Lindberg - Nocturnal. Superb!


----------



## Rogerx

Alicia de Larrocha (piano) performing; Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4, etc.


----------



## JW3

Scriabin: Piano Music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne's orchestral works and Malcolm Arnold's symphonies - part two of three this morning/early afternoon.

_Cortèges: Fantasy Overture_ (1945):
Violin Concerto no.1 (1948):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1956):










_Light Music_ for string orchestra (1938):
_Suite_ for recorder and string orchestra - originally for recorder and piano, arr. by John McCabe (orig. 1940 - arr. 1990s):
Concerto for string orchestra (1949):
_Concertante Pastorale_ for flute, horn and string orchestra (1951):
_Divertimento_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
_Elegiac Rhapsody_ for string orchestra (1963):










Symphony no.5 op.74 (1961):
Symphony no.6 op.95 (1967):


----------



## Enthusiast

2nd disc (later sonatas, Vers la flamme etc).


----------



## Marinera

Two Philip Glass themed albums this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch.


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg (piano) performing; Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante, etc.


----------



## Marinera

One of the programmed albums, another thread reminded me that I haven't listened to it in a while.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter's "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Joe B

Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Rogerx

Gábor Takács- Nagy conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kodaly*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two contrasted versions of the Brahms second piano concerto (as discussed in another thread). The young Barenboim with the elderly Barbirolli have real chemistry! The Buchbinder/Harnoncourt is a big, bold, muscular account that deserved more notice that it has received. Buchbinder himself, I feel, does not get his due and this is a fine example of his art.


----------



## Joe B

Erich Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> The German (and American) has recorded EVERYTHING of Scriabin, Rach and Tschaikowsky! And he did it VERY WELL. This one is from the 70s and I can not remember the sound quality, (VOXBOX isn't bad, generally speaking) but the performance is EXCELLENT. Very nice buy!


Thanks for your comment. This is my first exposure to Scriabin, so I'm glad it's a good one.


----------



## D Smith

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 Cornelius Meister/ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra. I'm making an effort to get more acquainted with Martinu and this CD seems to be an excellent start. The performance is assured and very well recorded. Others more familiar with Martinu can comment on the interpretation but it held together for me; an engaging work. Meister is a conductor I will explore more as well.


----------



## Joe B

David Diamond's "Violin Concerto No. 2":


----------



## JW3




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Two contrasted versions of the Brahms second piano concerto (as discussed in another thread). The young Barenboim with the elderly Barbirolli have real chemistry! The Buchbinder/Harnoncourt is a big, bold, muscular account that deserved more notice that it has received. Buchbinder himself, I feel, does not get his due and this is a fine example of his art.
> 
> View attachment 111548
> 
> 
> View attachment 111549


I'm going blindfolded for the Buchbinder. The TEACHER is THE GOD in Beethoven. (I don't know how he is going with Brahms...)


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon) performing; Schubert: Octet in F major, D803


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> David Diamond's "Violin Concerto No. 2":


Herr Diamond reminds me the Vladimir. He is VERY sympathisch. I will try his music. (Gerard is Super Director!!!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Herr Diamond reminds me the Vladimir. He is VERY sympathisch. I will try his music. (Gerard is Super Director!!!)


If you can find any of his interviews on YouTube, he was very interesting and had an incredibly sharp memory in his old age. Here's one of them:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Andolink

*Alberto Posadas* (*1967): ensemble works


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner #7*: Karajan's beautiful, brooding recording
*
Mahler #7*: Abbado. I need to give Mahler some more love lately


----------



## Bourdon

*Dynastia Borgia*

CD 2


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2*
Rozhdestvensky, London Symphony Orchestra

This recording is solid throughout. The highlight for me is the beautiful 3rd movement.

I think it's cool that someone just got to hear Shostakovich's 15th symphony for the 1st time. Every day, people are experiencing the mainstays and masterpieces of the repertoire as new compositions. Isn't that a delight? By the way, if you liked the 15th, 5 and 9 are also recommended, along with his Piano Concerto No. 2 and Festive Overture.


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Suga, Stultzman Ozawa/Seito Kinen Orchestra. Inspired by the Mahler discussions I listened to this recording and indeed it is an excellent one. Worth spinning.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - String Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 4 (Endellion Quartet / David Adams)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Chamber Concerto, Three Orchestral Pieces*

My wife just left to go shopping. Home alone, it's time for some 2nd Viennese music with the volume cranked up.


----------



## Merl

If yesterday's Haitink VW5 was the best of that cycle then today's Sinfonia Antarctica was the worst. I've had this account on CD for years but only remember playing it once. This morning I realised why. Haitink's reading is pretty dreary to my ears and isn't helped by the background sound of antarctic winds that sounds more like someone is pushing a crap vacuum cleaner around the backstage dressing rooms. Tbf, it's not a piece I like that much but this account doesn't make it shine, for me.


----------



## Malx

A new addition, arrived today - starting with Sur Incises this evening, then out for a meal!


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps the CD I have played most often in the last 6 months.









Followed by Holliger's impressive and seemingly meaningful violin concerto, played beautifully by one of my favourite violinists.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A new addition, arrived today - starting with Sur Incises this evening, then out for a meal!
> 
> View attachment 111557


This is a great disc!


----------



## Flavius

Hovhaness: Khrimian Hairig, Guitar Concerto, Sym. Nr. 60. Leisner, Ranch, Berlin Radioo Sym. Orch./ Schwarz (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## SONNET CLV

Good stuff. The NEOS 2-SACD set Donaueschinger Musiktage 2016. Cutting edge musical experiences.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-'Great' Symphony.

Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## Eramire156

*Edvard Grieg
String Quartet in G minor, op.27*









*Budapest String Quartet *

Recorded 5 February 1937


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Sym. Nr. 2, 'Fall of Constantinople. Albany Sym. Orch./ Miller (Argo)


----------



## Guest

This volume seems to be very hard to find, so I had to go for a Presto Classical CD-R, with audio files supplied by the label. Anyway, it sounds great and is a wonderful performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*

I found this for 99 cents used. I'm not really interested in sitting through an oratorio in Latin, but I have all the other discs in King's traversal of Vivaldi's sacred music, so it completes my set. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> If yesterday's Haitink VW5 was the best of that cycle then today's Sinfonia Antarctica was the worst. I've had this account on CD for years but only remember playing it once. This morning I realised why. Haitink's reading is pretty dreary to my ears and isn't helped by the background sound of antarctic winds that sounds more like someone is pushing a crap vacuum cleaner around the backstage dressing rooms. Tbf, it's not a piece I like that much but this account doesn't make it shine, for me.
> 
> View attachment 111554


This is TOP! Maybe the best Symphony of Vaughan. Haitink all the money here! Gut gemacht mein Freund!!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Lutoslawski, Orchestral Works Vols. II and III, Chandos. A pleasant exploration and recognition of Lutoslawski, from his earlier more tonal, works to the later experiments with aleatory music and color.


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Sym. Nr. 3, 'Siege of Vienna'; 'Domes'; Sym. Nr. 4, 'Sardis'. Prague Sym. Orch./ Ince (Naxos)


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances (Both Series)*
Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, recommended by senza sordino

Having listened to multiple versions of both series now, my hypothesis is that the first series is more in line with my tastes. Both of these were very well played, but the first series was extraordinary!


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2. Nelson Goerner/Otaka/NHK Symphony. This was inspired by the Brahms thread. I wanted to listen to a newer recording and this is from a live concert in 2009 I believe. This is what I'd call a comfortable performance, no one really pushes anything but it is very musical. It won't replace Richter Fleischer or Friere any time soon though.


----------



## Itullian

op59 #2, op95
Really loving this set!


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Hot, Red, Cold, Vibrant; Sym. Nr. 5; Requiem; Before Infrared. Uyar, sop., Güdüz. ten., Kirkyildiz, boy sop..... Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Ince (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vronsky

Horowitz in Concert: 1967-1968
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in F-Sharp Major, L. 35 & Sonata in G Major, L. 124
Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No. 28 in A Major, Op. 101
Joseph Haydn: Sonata No. 58 in C Major, Hob. XVI 48
Franz Liszt: Scherzo And March
Felix Mendelssohn: Etude in A Minor, Op. 104b, No. 3
Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now -----










Haydn: Symphony No.74 in E Flat

Antal Dorati conducting the Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Rogerx

David Porcelijn conducting; Sinding: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

NDR Radiophilharmonie.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel: Live in Vienna; Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54/Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Alfred Brendel (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## deprofundis

*Hello , distinguished man & woman of taste & picky, i find out there was a Pomponio Nenna LP on Nonsuch Newyork label USA, i was like hmmm hmm NO way, i'm buying ordering this , my finances hmm , but i did order this, i'm thinking what havee i done.But i had to in my mind, Nenna had sutch a tremendeous striking talents at writing madrigals, he might have though Gesualdo story aint clear, i'm mad at myself but what done is done, i dream i had it in my collection , impulsion was stronger than rational side of wallet.Enought said tonight i'm listening to guess Who Pomponio Nenna offering on download legit, II primo libre' madrigali a 4 voci on tactus label.

So i'm most be insane - a record buyer extremist audiophile, music lover, it's in my blood i dont know.
*
Now enough purchase all ready deprofundis , i had it .... but but but .. i had too .
No sir i have no excuse but flaming burning passion for classical of renaissance italy, spain, flanders, france, england ..

I know i pay for it, my behavior terrible, but now, yes now, i complete a cycle , i get to an obliterating saturation point i almost have all i have wanted for so long LP of choice of classical a collections of credential, now over for now..

But what done is done so be it i live like a poor the rest of the month...
Oh no man poverty .. i dont like the sound of this seem terrible...

Love you kind folks outhere


----------



## jim prideaux

big Schubert thing going on around here so starting the day (big one as well with a major match this afternoon!) with the 4th performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänska conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Refreshing


----------



## Merl

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 111578
> 
> 
> Refreshing


Totally agree. Really good cycle.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> David Porcelijn conducting; Sinding: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
> 
> NDR Radiophilharmonie.


What a cover! What a beauty! Only for the cover art a SUPER buy! Excellent!!!!!! (unfortunately I don't know the composer, but I will look for him...)


----------



## Joe B

Track #3, "Mary's Lullaby":


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, "Symphony No. 1" and "Promethee--Le Poeme du fue":


----------



## Rogerx

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass) performing; Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Hoffmeister: Solo Quartet No. 1 for double-bass, violin, viola & cello and Solo Quartet No. 2 for double-bass, violin, viola & cello.
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 1 in G major/ Sonata a quattro No. 2 in A Major/ Sonata a quattro No. 3 in C major/ String Sonata in G major/ String Sonata No. 2 in A major/ String Sonata No. 3 in C major


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> big Schubert thing going on around here so starting the day (big one as well with a major match this afternoon!) with the 4th performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


......and now the 9th performed by Mackerras and the OAE.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Alan Rawsthorne's orchestral works and Malcolm Arnold's symphonies this morning/early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 (1939 - rev. 1942):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):
_Improvisations on a Theme by Constant Lambert_ (1960):



Symphony no.7 op.113 (1973):
Symphony no.8 op.124 (1978):
Symphony no.9 op.128 (1986):


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely programme of mostly Schumann pieces (with Holliger as the oboist - he is still one of the best) but in the middle is one of his own enthralling pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Dario Salvi leading; Meyerbeer: Sacred Works
Psalms 86 and 124, Hymne An Gott, Pater noster, Cantique.

Neue Preussiche Philharmonie/Andrea Chudak (soprano), Jakub Sawicki (piano), Jakub Sawicki (organ)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Andolink

*Edward Elgar* (1857-1934): _Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85_









_Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84_


----------



## Vronsky

Felix Mendelssohn: 
Capriccio in F sharp minor, Op. 5
Piano Sonata in E major, Op. 6
Sieben Charakterstücke, Op. 7
Sechs Lieder ohne Worte, Book I Op. 19b
Howard Shelley


----------



## Ras

Finishing a new release on Spotify:

*Beethoven: Ninth Symphony, Ozawa with the Mito Chamber Orchestra and the Tokyo Opera Singers on DECCA:
*
(My German skills aren't very good, so the Japanese accent doesn't bother me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Jochum is a great interpreter of Brahms.


----------



## Rogerx

Christophe Rousset conducting; Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques.

arias from; Cimarosa/ Mozart/ Salieri/ Sarti/ Soler/ Vincente.


----------



## Andolink

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: _Giorno velato presso il lago nero_, for violin and orchestra
Carolin Widmann, violin
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/Jonathan Nott


----------



## starthrower

No. 3


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "I finti nobili" (Quatttrocchi/Bongiovanni)
W. A. Mozart - Divertmento in E-flat, K.113 (Vegh/Capriccio)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in f minor, Hob. XV:f1 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Clementi - Symphony in B-flat, Op. 18, No. 1 (D'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner, Walter Hendl conducting; Schumann & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

On Spotify ... music that is vaguely familiar to me but sounding quite different to how I've heard it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*

A Cheerful Creature/being,soul.....


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69_
Matt Haimovitz, cello
Christopher O'Reily, fortepiano


----------



## ribonucleic

I was listening to the original recording of _Einstein on the Beach_ while walking the dogs just now.

It's a good backdrop for mindless forward momentum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Alto Rhapsody, Symphony No. 4*

This is on sale at Presto Classical. But do I need _another _Brahms cycle?


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Trio Sonata in G Major, WQ 144

Les Coucous Benevoles: Elissa Poole, flute -- David Greenberg, violin -- Sergei Istomin, viola -- Colin Tilney, harpsichord


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful recital of works for 10-string guitar by contemporary Finnish composers. She plays two instruments--one is a "standard" 10 string guitar; the other is the one pictured on the cover--the extra bass strings do not have frets, which allows her to play quarter-tones. Only three pieces use that guitar, and only the Tiensuu makes extensive use of quarter tones. The other pieces are more accessible and quite impressionistic. She's an excellent player, too. I was surprised to find it wasn't an SACD since all of my other Alba discs are SACD, but it sounds very good.


----------



## bejart

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777): Symphony in G Minor, Op.6, No.2

Werner Ehrhardt leading L'Arte del Mondo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Giulio Carmignola playing Bach sonatats & partitas! It's a new recording from October


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Alto Rhapsody, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This is on sale at Presto Classical. But do I need _another _Brahms cycle?
> 
> View attachment 111598


Not my favourite Brahms ... but it was my favourite in my early days when I was finding it difficult to like the Brahms symphonies. But Klemperer's Brahms is different and distinctive and therefore might earn a place is a collection with multiple sets.


----------



## senza sordino

Mornings this week

Saint Hildegard of Bingen, A Feather on the Breath of God









Telemann 12 Fantasies for solo violin, a new purchase. Quite nice. 









Bach Orchestral Suites, a terrific recording of these wonderful works









Bach Complete Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. A fantastic recording, the slight reverb gives these an expansive feel. I haven't listened to the complete set for quite a while, as I usually play a few of these myself each week. 









Bach Mass in Bm


----------



## Enthusiast

I have had this CD for a long time - I got it when it first came out - but never _really _enjoyed it. I just felt that the thematic material of such old music was a little limited. But now, after spending quite a bit of time listening to quite a lot of early music or different types the music opened up to me nicely and on this spin the music sounded ... like real music!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler symphony 4 / Szell

Songs of a Wayfarer / von Stade / Davis


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in C Minor, Op.18, No.4

Tokyo String Quartet: Peter Oundjian and Kikuei Ikeda, violins -- Kazuhide Isomura, viola -- Sadao Harada, cello


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Alto Rhapsody, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This is on sale at Presto Classical. But do I need _another _Brahms cycle?
> 
> View attachment 111598


Yes, It's Klemperer!!


----------



## 13hm13

Six symphs on a single CD!!
Carl Friederich Abel (1723-1787):
Symphony No.1 in G major
Symphony No.2 in B flat major
Symphony No.3 in D major
Symphony No.4 in F major
Symphony No.5 in C major
Symphony No.6 in E flat major

Cantilena
Adrian Shepherd - conductor

Don't mistake #3 for WA Mozart. It's really Mr. Abel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Friedrich_Abel



> One of Abel's works became famous due to a misattribution: in the 19th century, a manuscript symphony in the hand of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, was catalogued as his Symphony no. 3 in E flat, K. 18, and was published as such in the first complete edition of Mozart's works by Breitkopf & Härtel. Later, it was discovered that this symphony was actually the work of Abel, copied by the boy Mozart-evidently for study purposes-while he was visiting London in 1764. That symphony was originally published as the concluding work in Abel's Six Symphonies, Op. 7.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

June 1943.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

2/7/1944


----------



## millionrainbows

In the mail, just received Boulez conducts Messiaen on the original issue DG, to replace my Musical Heritage Society copy. I'm glad I got it for a reasonable price, as it now seems to be going way up.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to Poulenc in quite a while.


----------



## starthrower

The sound is extremely crude on these recordings. The Marche Slav sounds terrible.

PS The Firebird Suite fares a bit better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for American music tonight, all on Naxos. Some years back it was largely thanks to Naxos' excellent _American Classics_ series that I became aware of other US composers that weren't named Ives, Copland, Gershwin or Bernstein.

Symphony no.1 op.20 (1940):
Symphony no.2 op.35 (1944):
Symphony no.3 [_Three Mysteries_] op.48 (1950):










_Harbor Narrative_ (1934):
_From a Moonlit Ceremony_ (1945):
_Evocation Symphony_ [_Symphony for Seattle_] (1951):










Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 (1956):
Symphony no.3 (1958):


----------



## Alfacharger

Something I purchased from Borders before they went belly up. I love the final movement of #8, difficult but very playful. #6 is the stunner of the set. Finishing with 3 and 5 with the ballet Judith.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in B Flat, Bryan B2

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta of Tokyo from the bow

Sorry, can't find a better image ---


----------



## Flavius

Ince: 'Galatasaray', Sym. Nr.5; Requiem.... Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Ince (Naxos)


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Partita in D, Italian Concerto, Chaconne (Busoni). Federico Colli. This is a terrific album if you like fun with Bach. Colli takes a lot of liberties and plays in a slightly loose, almost jazzy style in places which I ended up quite liking. The standout performance was the Busoni Chaconne which was extremely engaging. Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 2










Tennstedt, London Philharmonic
Live, Feb 20, 1989


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> What a cover! What a beauty! Only for the cover art a SUPER buy! Excellent!!!!!! (unfortunately I don't know the composer, but I will look for him...)


Ivan Aivazovsky


----------



## 13hm13

It's really NOT Mozart. Honest...


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't mind more intensity at times, but she plays very beautifully. Excellent sound.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, "An American in Paris":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Rawsthorne: Oboe concerto:










David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra:
Alexander Baillie Oboe
world premiere recording


----------



## Joe B

Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Contemporaries of Mozart - _Josef Myslivecek_

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Schneider conducting; Abel, C F: Symphonies (6), Op. 7

La Stagione Frankfurt.


----------



## Dimace

bejart said:


> Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in B Flat, Bryan B2
> 
> Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta of Tokyo from the bow
> 
> Sorry, can't find a better image ---


Show me OBI and take my life! :lol: (though no idea for the music inside) :lol:



Flavius said:


> Ince: 'Galatasaray', Sym. Nr.5; Requiem.... Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Ince (Naxos)


Galatasaray is a football team from Turkey. More I don't know... :lol:



Marinera said:


> Ivan Aivazovsky


I could sell my home to have this one. (if I had one...) :lol: Thousand thanks for the info, my dearest!


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges, L'heure espagnole & other orchestral works

Juliette Bise (soprano), Gisele Bobillier (soprano), Hugues Cuenod (tenor), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Paul Derenne (tenor), Michel Hamel (tenor), Lucien Lovano (bass), Adrienne Migliette (soprano), Pierre Mollet (baritone), Marie-Lise de Montmollin (contralto), Heinz Rehfuss (baritone), Genevieve Touraine (soprano), Andre Vessieres (bass), Flore Wend (mezzo-soprano), Andre Pepin (flute)


----------



## andrzejmakal

Beethoven Ravel Bartók Say


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Death and the Maiden for pianoduo! Duo Lontano playing. They also have an album with Mendelssohn octet...


----------



## andrzejmakal

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rooting out some more discs from Naxos' _American Classics_ series. I have a fair few of these lurking in my collection and I'm in the mood to revisit most of them so this theme could run for a couple of days.

_Santa Claus: Christmas Symphony_ (1853):
Symphony [_Niagara_] (1854):
Overture: _Macbeth_ (1864):
_The Breaking Heart_ (????):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1939):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1960):
_Fantasia_ for violin and orchestra (1970):










Symphony no.4 [_Memorial Candles_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: Nelly Sachs] (1985):


----------



## sonance

Le Piano Français. Piano Concertos by Jean Rivier, Robert Casadesus, Jean Wiener and Jacques Castérède
Timon Altwegg, piano; Orchestre de chambre de Toulouse/Gilles Colliard (guild)










After listening to it in the morning and enjoying it greatly, just listening again ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Répons (1981 - 1984)
Dialogue de l'ombre double


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

John Joubert (20 March 1927 - 7 January 2019)

John Joubert: String Quartets 1-3 
Brodsky Quartet (somm)


----------



## Dimace

Without any reason, * Brahms's 2nd Piano Concerto,* with the GREAT performer and teacher* Leon Fleisher*, with* Detroit SO *under *George Szell.*

I like this Sony recording /s. (strangely, all these recordings in the paper boxes, are not bad at all. A handful of them (Previn / Vaughan for example) are very strong.) Very honest approach to various significant composers / works, without the elaborated DG packaging and documentation (if is any with Sony) but with crispy sound and almost always GREAT performers. Some of them, also (and this is very important for the fellow collectors) are good rarities, like the ''Cliburn plays great concerts''. (If they are sealed / Brand new.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Mahler to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Beatrice Rana (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Alfacharger said:


> Something I purchased from Borders before they went belly up.


Our local Borders used to have a special rotating stand with Naxos recordings for $6.99. That was perfect for impulse buying. I collected a ton of American composers that way - it was cheap enough that it wasn't a problem taking a chance, and I was usually pleasantly surprised.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> One of the programmed albums, another thread reminded me that I haven't listened to it in a while.
> 
> View attachment 111542


I just put this in the queue. I too have not listened to this in quite a while.


----------



## eljr

JW3 said:


>


A lengthy listen...


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Mozart D minor piano concertos. The two with forte pianos could hardly be more different! Brautigam is very fast but more in a restless than a driven way. Bilson is relatively slow but still has zest. Both are very enjoyable in their ways. The Goode has been standing as my favourite for years. Maybe it would be a desert island disc for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Hillary Davan Wetton conducting; Raff: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

The Milton Keynes City Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "Le Prophete" (Ang/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night's - Complete (D'Avalos/IMP)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Disc 1, Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Eramire156

*With my morning coffee and bagel*

*Edward Elgar
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in B minor, op.61*









*Philippe Graffin

Vernon Handley
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

Yesterday's listening

*Richard Stöhr
Piano Trio in E flat major, op.16*









*Laura Roelofs
Stefan Koch
Mary Siciliano*


----------



## Andolink

Gorgeous DSD recording and wonderful performances - -

*J.S. Bach*: _Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248_


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1


----------



## Enthusiast

This album is becoming something I want to hear often ... easy on the ear but both sonically and musically interesting as well.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1753): Double Concerto in C Major, Op.7, No.11

I Musici with Heinz Holliger and Maurice Bourgue on oboes


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Divertimento in E flat major, K113
Divertimento in B flat major, K287*









Members of the *Wiener Oktett *


----------



## Vronsky

György Ligeti: 
Cello Concerto
Chamber Concerto for 13 Instruments
Melodien for Orchestra
Piano Concerto
BIT20 Ensemble, Baldur Brönnimann, Joonas Ahonen & Christian Poltéra


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in F Major, Op.8, No.2

Guy van Waas directing Les Agremens


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Carter lived a long time and mellowed towards the end of his life. This is a lovely disc.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti: (1797-1848): String Quartet No.12 in C Major

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola -- Angela East, cello


----------



## Guest

D'Indy, String Quartet #2, Prat Quartet on Naive.










I recently listened to the first movement, but have now had time to listen to the entire work twice through. Unlike the other d'indy chamber music I've listened to, this is a serious work, and very skillfully constructed. There is a single four-note motif that seems to tie the work together. It is introduced in the first movement in unison, then becomes the subject of a sort of slow fugue. Finally it is transformed into the lively main theme of the music. There is a compact scherzo, a sensuous slow movement, and a finale which also returns to the fundamental motif. Strikes me as a first class string quartet. I'll have to find the rest of them. I have the first quartet on a Hyperion release, only the third is missing from my collection.

I should revisit the series of orchestral works released by Chandos (Gamba). I listened to several and found them very good, then got derailed. I also have various EMI France recordings of d'Indy orchestral music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major, KV 622

Peter Oundjian conducting the Amsterdam Sinfonietta -- Martin Frost, clarinet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 124, Ist Sunday after Epiphany. Schädle, Töpper, Haefliger, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


In the Byzantine and Roman liturgies this Ist Sunday after Epiphany has a special significance. Three events are correlated: a child's presentation to the world at large, a young carpenter's baptism, his execution.

Taking on the burden of collective perversity, the 'strong man' human nature is incapable of resisting, the carpenter plunged into the watery tomb of a river. On his emergence a voice proclaimed his identity and origin.

At the child's physical birth his presence announced him to the magi. After his execution, the carpenter's reappearance announced his victory over anguish and chaos.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 5 in C minor, Op. 67










John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> ......and now the 9th performed by Mackerras and the OAE.


.....this evening-'Schubertiade' continues with van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing the 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony # 5 in C-Sharp Minor:










Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Itullian

Fabulous playing.
Perfect remastered mono sound!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, The Lucky Hand*


----------



## Malx

Over the years I have been collecting the Boulez Mahler symphonies, original releases, on many I like the cover artwork!. Having waited for the price to fall to a reasonable level I finally order the last symphony I required to complete the set - which arrived yesterday.
Today it got its first spin:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 74 & 75
Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93










James DePreist, Helsinki Philharmonic


----------



## Vronsky

Michael Daugherty: Metropolis Symphony
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra & David Zinman


----------



## Rambler

*Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes. Six Pieces & Transcriptions of Satie & Nielsen* Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO















Arrived in the post this week. My second disc of Hans Abrahamsen.

I knew nothing of this composer until I purchased the CD of Barbara Hannigan singing his 'Let me tell you', which I understand was quite popular with the classical CD purchasers. Having enjoyed that disc I thought it time to explore a little more of his music.

We have here much earlier chamber works. These include arrangements of Satie (Trois Gymnopedies) and Nielsen (Fantasy Pieces Op.2). The main works are Six Pieces (composed in 1984), and 10 Preludes (composed 1973).

The arrangement of the Satie is pleasing - if somewhat unnecessary (unless you are in a chamber group looking for some shorter pieces to perform). I'm not familiar with the Nielsen Fantasy Pieces - an early work for piano and oboe - but the arrangement is fine.

The original pieces are of course more interesting. Both works here are made up of short movements, sometimes very brief. Fairly stripped down music - almost simplistic at times, but quite varied. Ligeti may have been an influence at times. Surprisingly the last prelude is a baroque pastiche - fun but it sounds rather out of place!

Quite an enjoyable disc - if not exactly earth shaking. It certainly is unlikely to achieve the popular acclaim of 'Let me tell you'.

I'll keep my eye open for other recordings of his music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flute sonatas by CPE Bach. I have to stop after the first cd (there's one more). Recording from 1995 with Konrad Hünteler, Anner Bylsma & Jaques Ogg. I'm glad I got this


----------



## Itullian

Some Goode.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by the current Mozart thread this is certainly one of my favorite recordings of the Piano Concerto No. 20; Argerich/Abbado/Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## senza sordino

This listening took a few days, and it got interrupted with some non classical listening. Lots of Russian symphonies here.

Kallinnikov Symphonies 1&2. A recent purchase, very glad I bought this disk









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. Love this cd









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio espagnol, Flight of the Bumble Bee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, Tale of Tsar Saltan Suite, Symphony no 2 Antar, The Golden Cockerel Suite (2 disks)









Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances, Glinka Valse Fantasie 









Rachmaninov Symphonies 1, 2 and 3, Symphonic Dances, Isle of the Dead, The Bells (Three disks)


----------



## 13hm13

Same as:









Sir Edward Elgar, Paul Hindemith, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rolf Kleinert ‎- Elgar Enigma Variations (1971); Hindemith Philarmonisches Konzert (1968)
Label: Berlin Classics ‎- 0092702BC

The Berlin Classics CD (out of print) is an awesome-sounding remaster from these 1968/1971 recordings.


----------



## KenOC

Goldberg Variations, Igor Levit. A fine rendition.


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.848-D.896.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Gwynne Howell (bass), Mallory Walker (tenor)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Theo Olof (violin) performing; Bach: 6 Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

Really enjoying this set,this morning CD 3


----------



## sonance

Lucien Durosoir: String Quartets 1-3 
Quautor Diotima (alpha)


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Haydn symphonies Nos. 99 and 100 from disk 3









Now Dvorak - Sonata in F major, op.57; Romantic pieces B.150, op.75


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three more from Naxos' _American Classics_ series for this morning/early afternoon.

_(16) Sonatas and (4) Interludes_ for prepared piano (1946-48):



_Toccata_ for violin and player piano (1935):
_Prelude and Blues_ for piano - prelude arr. for piano duet by Cheryl Seltzer and Joel Sachs (orig. 1935):
_Sonatina_ for piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. 1941):
_Trio Movement_ for clarinet, bassoon and piano (1942):
_Piece no.1_ for small orchestra (1943):
String Quartet no.1 (1945):
_Study no.15_ for player piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. late 1950s):
_¿Tango?_ for piano (1984):
_Piece no.2_ for small orchestra (1986):



String Quartet no.2 (1966):
String Quartet no.3 (1981):
_Reflections on the Nature of Water_ for solo marimba (1986):
_Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan & Rafael Kubelík conducting; Brahms & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Géza Anda (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> Herbert von Karajan conducting; Brahms & Grieg: Piano Concertos
> 
> Géza Anda (piano)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker.


Note that the Grieg is conducted by Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> Note that the Grieg is conducted by Kubelik


Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Marinera

Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, op.89


----------



## Bourdon

*Ode On The Witches And Fairies Of Shakespeare*

*Probably one of my best purchases this year.*

CD 4


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Albrecht conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Marinera

Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, op.89 on repeat with Schubert Ensemble and also Quatuor Ebene, Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Incorrect post - please ignore.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Incorrect post - please ignore.


Sorry; that can't be unseen.


----------



## Rogerx

J. Owen Burdick conducting; Haydn: Große Orgelmesse & Heiligmesse

Trinity Choir & Rebel Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am listening to so much early church music these days that my family are wondering if I have just "got religion" or perhaps that I am dying! But, of course, it is quite the opposite - where there is life there is a desire for new music!


----------



## Marinera

Albeniz - La Vega


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I am listening to so much early church music these days that my family are wondering if I have just "got religion" or perhaps that I am dying! But, of course, it is quite the opposite - where there is life there is a desire for new music!
> 
> View attachment 111650


 I remember the day I bought this as a LP and went afterwards to the cinema to watch the movie "The last Emperor ".

By the way there is no harm in "wondering ".


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Joan Sutherland (Soprano), Marilyn Horne (Mezzo-Soprano), James King (Tenor), Martti Talvela (Bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsopernchor.


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing the Shakespeare's Musick set above reminded me that I have this. I guess things will have changed as to how to perform this music but this is a pretty good disc - with enough variety and verve to remain an enjoyable experience to the end.


----------



## joen_cph

*Zelenka* - _Il Serpente di Bronzo_, cantata / Viktora, conductor / Nibiru CD

Very well and lively played and sung. There is a prominent counter-tenor, but he is doing OK. 
Examples of Zelenka's intricate writing for the winds too, and among his attractive works.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Serpente_di_Bronzo


----------



## pmsummer

VIVALDI - THE FOUR SEASONS
_Recomposed by_
*Max Richter*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner-Henze*

Ode An Den Westwind • Konzert Für Violine Und Grosses Orchester


----------



## joen_cph

*Zelenka* - _Missa Nativitatis Domini_ etc. / Stryncl / Supraphon CD

The Mass features two very prominent horns, at least in this performance, making large parts of it in fact a horn concerto, with an often very charming result. It's all well played and sung.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler 5 VPO / Bernstein


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> Albeniz - La Vega
> 
> View attachment 111651


Alicia has performed and recorded EVERY single work of Soler, Albeniz and Granados. *I strongly believe that her Interpretations are the best in human history *(for these 3 composers ) Also, she is one of the VERY FEW pianists who *can perform Schumann!* Her Fantasie in C is the VERY BEST and the reference for the other pianists. It is said that her Mozart also is Wonderful. Here I can say nothing. I have her recordings but I never listened to them…


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Sorry; that can't be unseen.


Hur hur. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, op.89 on repeat with Schubert Ensemble and also Quatuor Ebene, Eric Le Sage, piano.
> 
> View attachment 111648





Marinera said:


> Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, op.89
> 
> View attachment 111647


Faure, Frank and Berlioz are the three MONSTERS of France Music. (France Music! Not music generally) To make analysis of their superiority is useless. They are like Nokia, Sony and Motorola with the cell phones. They first invented and the other followed them…


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Three more goodies from Naxos' _American Classics_ series tonight. Egad, sirs - I'll be exchanging my British scarlet for Yankee buff and blue at this rate...

_Mississippi Suite_ (1926):
_Grand Canyon Suite_ (1931):
_Niagara Falls Suite_ (1961):



Violin Concerto (1947 - rev. 1954 and 1957-58):
_New England Triptych_, after choral songs by William Billings (1956):
_Variations on 'America'_, after the 1891 organ piece by Charles Ives (1963):



_Foster Gallery_ - orchestral suite after songs by Stephen Foster (1939):
_American Salute_ - orchestral transcription of the song _When Johnny Comes Marching Home_ by Patrick Gilmore a.k.a. Louis Lambert (1942):
_American Ballads_ - orchestral suite after old American tunes (1976):


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to the Hilliard Ensemble ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4, Helios Overture. Varese: Arcana. Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, etc.*


----------



## joen_cph

*Valentin Silvestrov*: _Choral Works vol.2_ /Kyiv Chamber Choir / CD

First listen. Very, very good and no doubt one I'll return to.

For lovers say of Rachmaninov's _Vespers op.37_; yet, and not being a musician, I think these aren't just pastiches, there seem to be a few more modern traits too at times. For example, in the "_Alleluia_" of "_Two Spiritual Refrains_" (2006), there is a bass line reminding of Australian didgeridoo-effects ...

This Ukrainian CD seems to be a follow-up to the choir's ECM release, which is then thought of as "Vol.1".

What I'm listening to is Vol.2, not the Vol.3 CD pictured here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jorge Caballero playing Albeniz on his guitar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*


----------



## Merl

Chailly's 1st from this set was impressive, yesterday and I'm halfway through Abbado and the BPO's decent 5th, today. Will finish it tomorrow but its all good up to now.


----------



## starthrower

I'm slowly collecting Lajtha's symphonies. Just picked up 1 & 2 on Naxos. To my ears he's one of the best kept secrets in classical music. I have nos. 3-4, 5-6, 8-9 on the Marco Polo label.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 1st symphony from a set that I haven't heard for a long while ....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Polyptique, vio. and st. orch.; Etudes pour orch. a cordes; Sonata da Chiesa, viola and st. orch. Schneider, Rieber, Munich Chamber Orch./ Stadlmair (Koch)


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Tennstedt/NDR Symphony Orchestra. This is a really excellent recording and one I hadn't heard before. Also in this collection is some other fine Mahler and Prokofiev. Inspired by the current Mahler thread. Recommended.


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (solo viola da gamba) on hyperion








I listened to this very recently but just had to listen to it again. These solo works are comparable to the Bach solo cello suites in the pleasure they give me. I have several recordings of the Bach cello suites, but only one of these Abel pieces. I can't imagine this recording of the Abel being bettered.

I only have two Able discs in my collection, this and a disc of music for flute and strings (another good disc - but the music is perhaps more conventional than is the case here).

I'm not quite sure of Abel's range. Maybe there is plenty more waiting for me to discover. Abel appears to be a 'minor' composer who really is rather better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Suite from 'Der Sturm', Maria-Triptychon, Sechs Monologe aus Jedermann. Russell, Wilson-Johnson, Riddell, The London Phil./ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Jochum does a nice job with his Dresden forces on this one.


----------



## starthrower

15 characters


----------



## millionrainbows

The Arditti Quartet: The Complete String Quartets of Harrison Birtwistle.

Birtwistle, a supposedly "modern" composer. I listened to it, and enjoyed it; then I realized....He's not really that modern! He's still dealing with pitch! If you will notice, the strings are all playing pitches! No glissandos, no scraping, no thumping...This is really conservative music.


----------



## Malx

Three 21st century Cello Concertos with a cello suite in between from these discs.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Academicum de Genève/Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-5th and 8th Symphonies.

Mackerras and the OAE.


----------



## pmsummer

TUDOR CITY
*Anonymous - William Byrd - William Cornysh - John Dunstable - Walter Lambe - Andrew Smith - Thomas Tallis - John Taverner - Christopher Tye*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata K 279*


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Piano Quintet in A major, D.667
"The Trout"*









*James Levine
Gerhart Hetzel
Wolfram Christ
Georg Faust
Alois Posch*


----------



## 13hm13

I think I've heard all recordings of Walton Symps. 1 and 2...

...and best recording _and_ performance of #2 is this 1988 album:









For Walton #1, may fave is Colin Davis/LSO (Dec. 2005 live recording):


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus. Desnoues...Orch. des Pays de Savoie/ Foster (Chandos)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute, disc 1, Jame's McCarthy's "Code Breaker":


----------



## Joe B

Currently:


----------



## Flavius

Caplet, Magnard: Quintets for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and piano. La Société des Vents de Montréal (CBC)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Love Songs_ Op. 83, Bernarda Fink Thank you, Vronsky. Petr Eben's _Job_ led me to this song cycle. It's wonderful to discover another beautiful mezzo voice and more music by Dvorak. :kiss:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"










Carl Schuricht, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Consevatoire, Paris


----------



## starthrower

"No one can bring greater clarity to a sonic texture than Boulez."

- Woodduck


----------



## Guest

The entire recording is fantastic, but the Bach-Busoni is jaw-dropping. Very good if slightly distant sound.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> The entire recording is fantastic, but the Bach-Busoni is jaw-dropping. Very good if slightly distant sound.


Related/ Have you listened to all of Hyperion's Bach transcriptions for piano? There is no way for me to listen to all of them before purchasing and it comes to quite a sum.

P.S. I was hoping they would release them altogether in a box set at a discounted price, but who knows?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Albinoni, _12 Concertos Op. 9_, Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood Just following where YouTube leads me... and it's wonderful


----------



## Joe B

Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## Flavius

Lalo; Caplet: Cello Concerto in d; Epiphany for Cello & Orch. Lodéon, Philharmonia Orch./ Dutoit (Erato).


----------



## haydnguy

I was one of those people who couldn't "get" Bruckner. I think it may have to do with the recordings I originally had of him. I would be interested to see any suggestions for a boxed set of his symphonies.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Related/ Have you listened to all of Hyperion's Bach transcriptions for piano? There is no way for me to listen to all of them before purchasing and it comes to quite a sum.
> 
> P.S. I was hoping they would release them altogether in a box set at a discounted price, but who knows?


Yes I have--they are all superb. Demidenko's defies belief!


----------



## starthrower

First spin for this one.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Lalo, _Cello Concerto in D Minor_, Maximilian Hornung, Augsburg Philharmonic


----------



## JosefinaHW

Flavius said:


> Caplet, Magnard: Quintets for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and piano. La Société des Vents de Montréal (CBC)


Flavius, How did you come to discover the music of Caplet, if you don't mind me asking. I think I see that there are two musicians named Caplet (M. and A.?)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Moesus conducting; Rosetti: Piano Concerto & Two Symphonies

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim,


----------



## 13hm13

Sir Edward Elgar (1852-1934): Romance for Cello and Orchestra, op.62
Sir Arthur Sullivan (1842-1900): Cello Concerto in D major
Victor Herbert (1859-1924): Cello Concerto No.2 in E minor, op.30

Julian Lloyd Webber - cello
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras - conductor


----------



## 13hm13

More Elgar ....






Edward Elgar's Sospiri op. 70 - Sol Gabetta - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Stéphane Denève


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

Hilary Hahn, violin
Christine Schafer, soprano
Matthias Goerne, baritone

Munchener Kammerorchester
Naoki Kitaya, harpsichord & organ
Rosario Conte, theorbo
Kristin von der Goltz, violincello

Alexander Liebreich, conductor

1) Gebt mir meinen Jesum wieder - (St. Matthew Passion)
2) Wann kommst du, mein Hail? - (Cantata BWV 140)
3) Die Schatzbarkeit der weiten Erden - (Cantata BWV 204)
4) Hier in meines Vaters Statte - (Cantata BWV 32)
5) Angenehmer Zephyrus - (BWV 205)
6) Laudamus te - (Mass in B minor)
7) Ja, ja, ich halte Jesum feste - (Cantata BWV 157)
8) Die Welt mit allen Konigreichen - (Cantata BWV 59)
9) Ich bin vergnugt in meinem Leiden - (Cantata BWV 58)
10) Wenn Trost und Hulf ermangein muss - (Cantata BWV 117)
11) Welt, ade, ich bin dein mude - (Cantata BWV 158)
12) Erbarme dich - (St Matthew Passion) - transposed for soprano by Felix Mendelssohn

These are short vocal pieces. Beautiful performances by Hahn, Schafer, and Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

haydnguy said:


> View attachment 111676
> 
> 
> *Bach*
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Christine Schafer, soprano
> Matthias Goerne, baritone
> 
> Munchener Kammerorchester
> Naoki Kitaya, harpsichord & organ
> Rosario Conte, theorbo
> Kristin von der Goltz, violincello
> 
> Alexander Liebreich, conductor
> 
> 1) Gebt mir meinen Jesum wieder - (St. Matthew Passion)
> 2) Wann kommst du, mein Hail? - (Cantata BWV 140)
> 3) Die Schatzbarkeit der weiten Erden - (Cantata BWV 204)
> 4) Hier in meines Vaters Statte - (Cantata BWV 32)
> 5) Angenehmer Zephyrus - (BWV 205)
> 6) Laudamus te - (Mass in B minor)
> 7) Ja, ja, ich halte Jesum feste - (Cantata BWV 157)
> 8) Die Welt mit allen Konigreichen - (Cantata BWV 59)
> 9) Ich bin vergnugt in meinem Leiden - (Cantata BWV 58)
> 10) Wenn Trost und Hulf ermangein muss - (Cantata BWV 117)
> 11) Welt, ade, ich bin dein mude - (Cantata BWV 158)
> 12) Erbarme dich - (St Matthew Passion) - transposed for soprano by Felix Mendelssohn
> 
> These are short vocal pieces. Beautiful performances by Hahn, Schafer, and Goerne


Yes, this is a wonderful disc! It's time for me to do some reading, so I'm going to put this on--semi-in the background.


----------



## Rogerx

Leon Botstein conducting; Czerny: Symphony No. 2, Op. 781

American Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mikhail Pletnev conducting; Chopin : Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21/Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11

etc.

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Bach : Mass in B minor, BWV232

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Robert Kerns, Karl Ridderbusch

Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## morsing

Schubert: Schwanengesang und Funf Lieder

Song by Boje Skovhus


----------



## Bourdon

*The Enchanted Island*
of
*The Tempest*

CD 5


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> The Arditti Quartet: The Complete String Quartets of Harrison Birtwistle.
> 
> Birtwistle, a supposedly "modern" composer. I listened to it, and enjoyed it; then I realized....He's not really that modern! He's still dealing with pitch! If you will notice, the strings are all playing pitches! No glissandos, no scraping, no thumping...This is really conservative music.


I presume you do not mean bad when you use the C word? He is quite an old man. I do agree that there is nothing too radical in his music. It should not be challenging to those who are familiar with the music of his generation (he was born in the mid-1930s) and the slightly earlier one (for example, Boulez was born in the mid-1920s). But he might still be radical to the relatively more conservative membership (on average) of this forum?


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Josef Pembaur: Orchestral Works
(Frühlingsouverture; Cello Concerto; Symphony „In Tirol")
Tim Ströble, cello; Orchester der Akademie St. Blasius/Karlheinz Siessl (Klingende Kostbarkeiten aus Tirol)










now:
Erkki Melartin: Violin Concerto; Suite lyrique no. 3; Sleeping Beauty Suite
John Storgards, violin; Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam (ondine)


----------



## morsing

Turangelila via Idago (Simon Rattle) (Can't seem to add images, will have another go later)


----------



## joen_cph

*Tchaikovsky* _1st Piano Concerto _- Richter/Karajan 1962, DG/Regis 6CD

It's been ages since I heard this one ... though much less feverish and slower than some of Richter's other recordings, or those of say Argerich/Kondrashin, Horowitz or Gavrilov/Muti, there's a certain abstract, lyrical grandeur to this performance. Pogorelich/DG is a more modern example of an approach somewhat like this, probably preferable.


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> Herbert von Karajan conducting; Bach : Mass in B minor, BWV232
> 
> Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Robert Kerns, Karl Ridderbusch
> 
> Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker.


Have you heard his 1950s recording? Interesting that it was viewed almost as HIP when it first appeared!


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano concertos - I wanted to participate in the 10 best piano concertos thread and needed to remind myself about these three so as to choose two!

























Much as I enjoy the Lutoslawski, I ended up choosing the Ligeti and the Tippett.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My final three selections from Naxos' _American Classics_ series, and it's all been very enjoyable.

_Symphony on a Hymn Tune_ [Symphony no.1] (1926-28):
Symphony no.2 in C (1931 - rev. 1941):
_Pilgrims and Pioneers_ - arr. from the score for the John Houseman-produced film _Journey to America_ (1964):
Symphony no.3 (1972):



_Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death_ for baritone, amplified guitar, amplified double bass, electric piano/harpsichord and two percussionists [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca] (1962-68):
_Quest_ for guitar, double bass, soprano saxophone, harp and two percussionists (1994):



_Melismata_ for solo violin (1982):
_Whirled Series_ for alto saxophone and piano (1987):
_Homily_ for solo snare drum (1987):
_Beaten Paths_ for solo marimba (1988):
_Play it Again, Sam_ for solo viola (1989):
_Soli e Duettini_ for flute and guitar (1989):
_None but the Lonely Flute_ for solo flute (1991):
_Around the Horn_ for solo horn (1993):


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> Have you heard his 1950s recording? Interesting that it was viewed almost as HIP when it first appeared!


Yes I do, but I like tis one more, the interesting on the CD recording from the 50 ties is the extra part with Ferrier .


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting: Schumann :Symphonies nNo.1 and 2 and Der Braut von Messina overture.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann 1 and 4 (original version) from Holliger's recent series. This is not big bold Schumann ala Bernstein or the thrilling Schumann of Sawallisch. But it may be the most Schumannesque of all and has that combination of gentle magic and intensity that we find in his best chamber music.


----------



## Rogerx

Albrecht Mayer (oboe) and conducting; Lost and Found
Fiala, J: Concerto For English Horn And Orchestra In C Major
Hoffmeister: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In C Major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In F Major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor

Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## Enthusiast

... and the other two.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano and direction) performing; Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (two versions)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*
A very enjoyable piece


----------



## joen_cph

Thomas Hengelbrock Edition, CD 12:

*Lotti*: _Missa Sapientiae_ +

*Bach*: _Magnificat B243_.

Well played and enthusiastically sung. This fantastic Bach work, probably the best, most varied and representative of his shorter vocal works, gets a fine performance with good soloists. It includes several additional and intriguing movements here, compared to standard performances of the work. So there are 16 tracks, compared to say Karl Richter's 11-12 on DG/Archiv. The accompanying booklet doesn't explain the reasons for this, however.

Overall it's a CD-box of varying interest, IMO.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8206207--thomas-hengelbrock-edition

*Händel*'s splendid _Dixit Dominus_ probably gets the most dramatic performance ever, and there's a fine mixed CD with music from San Marco in Venice, plus the performances of *Haydn*'s _Creation_ and* Bach*'s _Mass in b_ are often quite fine. But there are also a few pieces and performances that appeal less to me to as well.


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev: Cello Concerto, Symphony-concerto / Andrew Litton, Alban Gerhardt (2009)
Label: Hyperion | Catalog Number: 67705


----------



## Rogerx

The Florestan Trio performing; Mendelssohn - The Piano Trios 1 and 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Just a while back I believed viol consort music to be very dull but actually it can be very rich!


----------



## starthrower

No.5

I've only been listening to Mahler for 4-5 years, but this symphony is the least interesting to my fairly uneducated ears. I'm assuming others feel differently, as this particular performance seems to be highly regarded.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> No.5
> 
> I've only been listening to Mahler for 4-5 years, but this symphony is the least interesting to my fairly uneducated ears. I'm assuming others feel differently, as this particular performance seems to be highly regarded.


Mahler's symphonies are pretty much retired for me. They just open themselves up to criticism too much. The less wallowing the better. My first live Mahler was MTT/SFS and the 5th, 25 years ago... it sounded fresh to me then... the last was the 7th by Rattle and Berlin two years ago... I've collected Kubelick, Bernstein, Klemperer, Tennstedt, Abbado... and in the long run I only listen to his songs anymore, and rarely the first 4 symphonies, and the 9th... I can't handle extended periods of musical anxiety... Bach and Shostakovich do this to me as well... but lately I find Dmitri's anxiety is more interesting musically...

Exploring another composer unfamiliar to me, and those pianists who record him...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Schuricht, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Consevatoire, Paris


I just ordered that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnguy said:


> I was one of those people who couldn't "get" Bruckner. I think it may have to do with the recordings I originally had of him. I would be interested to see any suggestions for a boxed set of his symphonies.


It depends on how you want Bruckner to sound: recordings of first or second thoughts, recordings that are precise, or those that emphasize the spiritual. There are a ton of Bruckner topics around here, but I'd suggest finding one symphony you connect with and sampling different conductors on Spotify/Amazon Music/YouTube.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


I bought this one at B&N a few years back. It hits the spot!


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10. Nelsons/Boston. An incredible live performance. Everything is crystal clear. Rapidly becoming my favorite recording of this work. Highly recommended.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> I bought this one at B&N a few years back. It hits the spot!


That one has been around my shelves since high school, in various formats. On the CD I can hear an edit that has always bothered me but I won't say where it is...


----------



## philoctetes

Manxfeeder said:


> It depends on how you want Bruckner to sound: recordings of first or second thoughts, recordings that are precise, or those that emphasize the spiritual. There are a ton of Bruckner topics around here, but I'd suggest finding one symphony you connect with and sampling different conductors on Spotify/Amazon Music/YouTube.


Bruckner allows so many approaches that simply hearing a different conductor can be revelatory. For some reason I mostly respond to older recordings, Furtwangler, Knappertsbusch, and lately Rosbaud. For a modern complete stereo set I really like the cheapo Paternostrer... includes the very worthy #0... Giulini with Vienna also good for 7-9


----------



## Guest

d'Indy string quartet No 2 by the Prat Quartet (on Naive) made a strong enough impression that I thought I should hear them all. I got the "cycle" on Marco Polo (realizing it is not really a "cycle," the first and second quartets are recorded by the Kodaly quartet and the third by the New Budapest Quartet). In any case, I started with a listen to #2 again and find overall I prefer the Kodaly quartet's recording to the Prat. The audio in the Naive recording struck me as too bright and close (hearing too much of the rozen scraping the strings) and the Naxos recording is satisfyingly neutral. The Kodaly interpretation is more objective (less expressive detail) which I do not find surprising given the sheer volume of stuff they have recorded for Naxos/Marco Polo, but it works.










Anyway, I would say d'Indy's chamber music deserves more attention than it gets. Perhaps d'Indy's objectionable personal and political views contributed to ushering him into obscurity.

Recording seems to be nla. I got it as a lossless FLAC download from presto.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DavidA

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde

Haitinck / King / Baker


----------



## Dimace

*Arthur (or Artur) Nikisch*is a legendary conductor, of a Niveau which today is lost and forgotten. He was born in Hungary (1855), but made his whole carrier with us in Germany, where he died in 1922 in Leipzig. He is the kind of conductor who directs EVERY composer to perfection. He has no weak spots. Many remember his unique Bruckner, his out of this world Tschaikowsky etc. but today I have for you his TITANIC Beethoven and more specifically the *5th Symphony and the Egmont Overture Op.84.* (there are also more interesting works in this recording from Weber, Mozart and Liszt.) All the works, except the 5th are with London PO. The 5th with the Berliner PO. *Michael Dutton* (Got save the Queen for this) took a mono, full of noises recording from the beginning of 20th century and gave us a very clear (under these circumstances) sound, with body and sonority. Quite a miracle.* This one is also a VERY GOOD collectible*. It is hard to be found. In a top condition VERY hard. The reason is that Dutton made a small print of this, the buyers who knew (very few) the conductor, bought the CD (2008) and the story was over. I examine more than 6 samples over the last 1,5 years to find one in mint condition and this due to a mistake of one online platform seller who had no idea what was selling ...

*I suggest this one like life and love!*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

JosefinaHW said:


> Flavius, How did you come to discover the music of Caplet, if you don't mind me asking. I think I see that there are two musicians named Caplet (M. and A.?)


Re André Caplet.

I don't remember how I discovered Caplet as a composer, though his Debussy orchestrations are well-known. It must have been a reference by someone in our forum. His 'Le Miroir de Jésus' was my first experience, and his 'Messe à trois voix' has also caught my attention. It was about the time I took notice of Frank Martin. How, may I ask, did you discover Caplet?


----------



## Flavius

Caplet; Poulenc; Fauré; Villette; Messiaen. Messe à trois voix; Two Motets de péitence; Messe basse; Three Motets; Cinq rechants. BBC Singers/ Cleobury (BBC)


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. Einojuhani Rautavaara's beautiful 1996 String Quintet, entitled "Les Cieux Inconnues" ("Unknown Heavens")--a modern masterpiece?, along with his String Quartets 1 & 2 from the 1950s, all well performed by the Jean Sibelius Quartet: 



https://www.amazon.com/Einojuhani-R...93&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+unknown+heavens

2. Vagn Holmboe--works for solo piano, played by Anker Blyme--I am liking this music more with continued listening: 




3. Joonas Kokkonen--a world premiere recording of his solo piano works, played by Janne Mertanen, who is a very fine pianist. This music has grown considerably on me with further listening. Kokkonen's 5 Bagatelles are remarkably inventive. Evidently, pianist Mieczyslaw Horszowski was an early champion of this music, however, if he ever made an LP, it has never been transferred to CD. The 2 Little Preludes and Pielavesi Suite deserve greater recognition, too. The recorded sound is state of the art audiophile quality, almost like having the piano in the room with you: 




4. Alexander Tcherepnin--solo piano works--I've been listening to two CDs, one from legendary French pianist Monique Haas--an early champion of Tcherepnin's piano works, and the other from pianist Bennett Lerner: I can report that both performers are first rate, and again, this imaginative music deserves wider recognition, in my estimation:










5. Paavo Heininen/Einar Englund--Violin Sonatas, performed by violnist Kaija Saarikettu and pianist Marita Viitasalo: 




6. Einojuhani Raatavaara--a new Alpha recording of his Violin Concerto, played by Tobias Feldmann: 



. Interestingly, since the world premiere recording by violinist Elmar Oliveira back in the 1990s, other fine violinists have begun to record the concerto--such as Pekka Kuusisto, whose remarkable recording I also listened to, Hilary Hahn, and now Feldmann. Future standard VC repertory? I would imagine so.

7. I've also begun to explore Raatavaara's orchestral output in greater depth than I have before--including his 8 Symphonies & 12 Concertos--as a goal for my 2019 music listening. With that in mind, I bought two discount box sets, and several individual recordings from conductors Segerstam & Vanska. So far I've listened to Symphonies 1, 2, 5 & 7 from the box set:





https://www.amazon.com/Rautavaara-8...7578606&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+symphonies
https://www.amazon.com/12-Concertos...47578630&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+concertos

8. Finally, I've enjoyed getting to know the playing of a pianist that is fairly new to me--Homero Francesch. Before I had only heard his Robert Schumann Album for the Young, Op. 68 on DG. Now I've heard his Schumann Fantasiestücke, which is very fine, some of his Mozart & exceptional Scarlatti, and a set of complete Ravel piano works. I'd say Francesch is an underrated pianist, who deserves wider recognition. & I'd like to see DG LP of Schumann's Fantasiestucke, Kinderszenen, & Arabesque finally get released on CD:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

philoctetes said:


> Bruckner allows so many approaches that simply hearing a different conductor can be revelatory. For some reason I mostly respond to older recordings, Furtwangler, Knappertsbusch, and lately Rosbaud.


I haven't heard Rosbaud. Which label of the recording are you listening to? I see he is packaged under various labels.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shakespeare at Covent Garden*
*Henry Rowley Bishop*

CD 6


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Malcolm Arnold's music just for this evening.

Clarinet Concerto no.1 op.20 (1948):
Flute Concerto no.1 op.45 (1954):
Horn Concerto no.2 op.58 (1956):
Concerto for two violins and strings op.77 (1962):



Horn Concerto no.1 op.11 (1945):
Concerto for piano duet and strings op.32 (1951):
Flute Concerto no.2 op.111 (1972):
Clarinet Concerto no.2 op.115 (1974):



Saxophone Concerto WoO - arr. by David Ellis of the early piano sonata WoO (orig. 1942 - arr. 1994):
Symphony for strings op.13 (1946):
_Concertino_ for flute and strings op.19a - arr. by David Ellis of the _Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19 (orig. 1948 - arr. 2000):
Cello concerto op.136 - performing edition arr. by David Ellis (orig. 1988 - arr. 2000):
_Fantasy_ for recorder and strings op.140 - performing edition rev. by David Ellis (orig. 1990 - rev. 2001):


----------



## Dimace

Josquin13 said:


> My recent listening:
> 
> 1. Einojuhani Rautavaara's beautiful 1996 String Quintet, entitled "Les Cieux Inconnues" ("Unknown Heavens")--a modern masterpiece?, along with his String Quartets 1 & 2 from the 1950s, all well performed by the Jean Sibelius Quartet:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Einojuhani-R...93&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+unknown+heavens
> 
> 2. Vagn Holmboe--works for solo piano, played by Anker Blyme--I am liking this music more with continued listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Joonas Kokkonen--a world premiere recording of his solo piano works, played by Janne Mertanen, who is a very fine pianist. This music has grown considerably on me with further listening. Kokkonen's 5 Bagatelles are remarkably inventive. Evidently, pianist Mieczyslaw Horszowski was an early champion of this music, however, if he ever made an LP, it has never been transferred to CD. The 2 Little Preludes and Pielavesi Suite deserve greater recognition, too. The recorded sound is state of the art audiophile quality, almost like having the piano in the room with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Alexander Tcherepnin--solo piano works--I've been listening to two CDs, one from legendary French pianist Monique Haas--an early champion of Tcherepnin's piano works, and the other from pianist Bennett Lerner: I can report that both performers are first rate, and again, this imaginative music deserves wider recognition, in my estimation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Paavo Heininen/Einar Englund--Violin Sonatas, performed by violnist Kaija Saarikettu and pianist Marita Viitasalo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Einojuhani Raatavaara--a new Alpha recording of his Violin Concerto, played by Tobias Feldmann:
> 
> 
> 
> . Interestingly, since the world premiere recording by violinist Elmar Oliveira back in the 1990s, other fine violinists have begun to record the concerto--such as Pekka Kuusisto, whose remarkable recording I also listened to, Hilary Hahn, and now Feldmann. Future standard VC repertory? I would imagine so.
> 
> 7. I've also begun to explore Raatavaara's orchestral output in greater depth than I have before--including his 8 Symphonies & 12 Concertos--as a goal for my 2019 music listening. With that in mind, I bought two discount box sets, and several individual recordings from conductors Segerstam & Vanska. So far I've listened to Symphonies 1, 2, 5 & 7 from the box set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rautavaara-8...7578606&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+symphonies
> https://www.amazon.com/12-Concertos...47578630&sr=1-1&keywords=rautavaara+concertos
> 
> 8. Finally, I've enjoyed getting to know the playing of a pianist that is fairly new to me--Homero Francesch. Before I had only heard his Robert Schumann Album for the Young, Op. 68 on DG. Now I've heard his Schumann Fantasiestücke, which is very fine, some of his Mozart & exceptional Scarlatti, and a set of complete Ravel piano works. I'd say Francesch is an underrated pianist, who deserves wider recognition. & I'd like to see DG LP of Schumann's Fantasiestucke, Kinderszenen, & Arabesque finally get released on CD:


Excellent post with a vast amount of information! Thanks a lot. Some of these guys are completely unknown to me.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2
> *
> View attachment 111691


At the very end, Solti made it perfect with almost every composer he has conducted. This is a big achievement.


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Mélodies. Kappelle, Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## eljr

Work Title
Il Faraone sommerso, oratorio for 4 voices & orchestra
Composed By
Francesco Nicola Fago
Duration
4:45
Recording Date
February 5, 2018 - February 12, 2018
Recording Location
Villa San Fermo, Lonigo, Italy

and

Work Title
Confitebor tibi, Domine, motet for voice, oboes, horns, strings & continuo in G major (attributed)
Composed By
Francesco Nicola Fago
Duration
17:52
Recording Date
February 5, 2018 - February 12, 2018
Recording Location
Villa San Fermo, Lonigo, Italy


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Fantastic


----------



## ribonucleic

Philip Glass - _Powaqqatsi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Knappertsbusch, Vienna Phil, 8/30/49.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ribonucleic said:


> Philip Glass - _Powaqqatsi_


Or as Peter Schickele put it, Coy Hotsie Totsie.


----------



## Sid James

Since I last posted here, its been these:

*Beethoven*
Piano Trios 1, 4, 5 "Ghost," 7 "Archduke"
- Chung Trio
EMI

*Album: BachCage*
_Bach_ Partita 1 BWV 825, Four Duets BWV 802-5, French Suite 1 BWV 812 (Menuet II)
_Cage_ In a Landscape, The Seasons, Etude Australe 8/1
- Francesco Tristano Schlime, piano
DGG

*Album: Fandango*
*Pujol* Tangata de Agosto
*Boccherini* Guitar Quintet 4 in D major 'Fandango'
*Haydn* Quartet in D major for guitar, violin, viola and cello
*Houghton* In Amber
- Flinders Quartet & Karin Schaupp, guitar
ABC

*Brahms*
Violin Concerto
Academic Festival & Tragic Overtures
Alto Rhapsody
- Arthur Grumiaux/Aafje Heynis/Concertgebouw/Eduard Van Beinum
Eloquence

*Antheil*
Ballet Mecanique (Revised 1953)
Serenade for String Orchestra No. 1
Symphony for Five Instruments (Second Version)
Concert for Chamber Orchestra
- Philadelphia Virtuosi Chamber Ensemble/Daniel Spalding
Naxos

*Bruckner *
Symphony No. 0
- Philharmonia Slavonica/Alberto Lizzio
ZYX

*Album: Warsaw Concerto and other Piano Concertos from the Movies *
*Addinsell* Warsaw Concerto
*Beaver* Portrait of Isla
*Rozsa *Spellbound Concerto
*Rota *The Legend of the Glass Mountain
*Richard Rodney Bennett *Theme and Waltz (Murder on the Orient Express)
*Bath *Cornish Rhapsody
*Herrmann *Concerto Macabre
*C. Williams *The Dream of Olwen
*Pennario* Midnight on the Cliffs
- Philip Fowke/RTE Concert Orch./Prionnsias O Duinn
Naxos

& next up:

*Lalo* Symphonie Espagnole
*Saint-Saens *Violin Concerto No. 3
*Ravel *Tzigane
- Maxim Vengerov/Philharmonia/Antonio Pappano
EMI


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2
> *
> View attachment 111691


This is the same set I have and have had for years. Haven't spent too much time listening to it, and never been much of a Brahms guy, but I'd like to revisit his symphonies after having had some other composers I never "got" begin to click for me recently. Would you consider this to be generally a good set?

I'm currently listening to Angela Hewitt's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1. First time hearing her interpretation, so far so good. I like her tone a lot.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Andsnes (solo piano) 

Just like the soloist, I would not call these pieces or works. That gets too confusing when dealing with Sibelius and his output with Piano. Some are pieces of pieces. Some are pieces of works. Some nod to more familiar orchestral works. All are beautiful. And most reflect what the years after the Great War held for him. He wasn’t silent.

I love the quote from Leif that this “...inhabits a Private world; it is almost not for the public, but something to play for a friend, or even alone. “


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Fantastic


I don't like Debussy. (HUGE COMPOSER) Period. But Aldo is THE PIANIST! The best Years of Pilgrimage in the human history. Period. My friend Itulian, leave Debussy and start the Liszt with Aldo and you will never come back to the Frenchman. :lol:
(this means negative commercial, my friends! :lol: )


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmö Sym. Orch./ Markiz (BIS)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Knappertsbusch, Vienna Phil, 8/30/49.


Do you know why I love you? Because with you (and a few others) I know why I give a like... :lol: Keep going!

(I told some friends in a German forum, that I give likes for the CD covers, because I have no idea for the music, and they laughed with me... *The music variety here is enorm,* beyond imagination and to far away from my knowledge, which for the German standards is considered to be high to very high... Bravo!!!!!)


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Sibelius Andsnes (solo piano)
> 
> Just like the soloist, I would not call these pieces or works. That gets too confusing when dealing with Sibelius and his output with Piano. Some are pieces of pieces. Some are pieces of works. Some nod to more familiar orchestral works. All are beautiful. And most reflect what the years after the Great War held for him. He wasn't silent.
> 
> I love the quote from Leif that this "...inhabits a Private world; it is almost not for the public, but something to play for a friend, or even alone. "


Sibelius is such a great composer! I don't have words for his music. It is magical. But, personally, I don't like his music. He has not enough piano. I really like NOTHING, which doesn't include a LOT OF PIANO. (with some exceptions, of course. I'm not completely nuts...) Leif is a HELL of a pianist, a wonderful teacher, a brilliant personality! A living MYTHOS!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Sid James

Dimace said:


> Alicia has performed and recorded EVERY single work of Soler, Albeniz and Granados. *I strongly believe that her Interpretations are the best in human history *(for these 3 composers ) Also, she is one of the VERY FEW pianists who *can perform Schumann!* Her Fantasie in C is the VERY BEST and the reference for the other pianists. It is said that her Mozart also is Wonderful. Here I can say nothing. I have her recordings but I never listened to them…


Alicia was a legend, I've got a handful of her recordings which have been reissued by Eloquence label. Its interesting how she did standard rep like Rachmaninov 3 in a comparatively lyrical way, yet Spanish music which she was experted in requires a sort of vigour and roughness. I remember reading an interview which I think you would enjoy but but unfortunately can't locate it online. She said that because the Spanish composers are so unique - in terms of rhythm, colours, tonality, the lot - she really had to have a very good grounding in the traditional canon, starting with Bach. It made me think of the old saying that you have to know the rules before breaking them.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 7 & Nr. 11. Norrköping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 7 & Nr. 11. Norrköping ym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


You are dangerous!!!! :lol: I never have an idea what are you listening. :lol:

>Segerstam is an IDOL for me! A true great. If he conducts this Pettersson maybe the guy is ok... :lol: (this is musical rationality, German style... :lol: )


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF ANGELS
_Songs of Ectasy c.1177-1236_
*Gauthier de Coincy*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett - director
_
Decca_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Dimace said:


> You are dangerous!!!! :lol: I never have an idea what are you listening. :lol:
> 
> >Segerstam is an IDOL for me! A true great. If he conducts this Pettersson maybe the guy is ok... :lol: (this is musical rationality, German style... :lol: )


I first took notice of Segerstam conducting the 'Flying Dutchman', and realized what a fine conductor he is. Great heart and an extraordinary intelligence. (Only a love of the beautiful strengthens the trust that saves us. Pettersson was a saint.)


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Joachim Quantz: Flute Concertos (1997)
Rachel Brown, flute; The Brandenburg Consort; Roy Goodman, direction
Label: Hyperion | # CDA 66927 | Time: 01:16:08

Beautiful stuff ... have a listen of another recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No. 94-96-100

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## deprofundis

pmsummer said:


> SONGS OF ANGELS
> _Songs of Ectasy c.1177-1236_
> *Gauthier de Coincy*
> New London Consort
> Philip Pickett - director
> _
> Decca_


*Ah..dear mister p.m summer, your a man of taste you never seized to impressed me whit your currently listening or purchased for that mather, i salute you :tiphat:
*
What about my currently listen, well i indulged into Josquin Des Prez, lately hhe one of the greatest master of is time prolific and the genieous of Leonardo da Vinci in music.

Deprofundis notice, he as a lot of Josquin de prato, and did not pay enought attention to digital downloads, since i fine the sound a bit thin, i'm a purist, an i can't help it , these early 50'' vynils are wonderful, these are my prime listening, i neglected my digital media album, i dont know why there no screetching, but the sound is ''dénaturisé'', but i most listen to my purchase in digital otherwise i'm a fool an spend way to mutch on digital to be a tad disapointed, this is why i adopted vynil Format, once deprofundis had a lot of vynil of non classical mostly sold all of them whit fews exception, than he discover these old 50'' LP of early music(alte musik) and was flabbergeist by the sound like bieeng catapult in renaissance era and the singers are in my room and sing for me, another thing an old vynil as a soul of it's own, survive decade , as story of whom possessed it or purchased it, the collective memory of like i said decades.The Josquin\lassus LP i purchased today as 69 nine years , this fact is flabbergeisting, i new in my mind i would never find sutch in a vynil store in my hometown ( montreal pretty lame when finding super old antique LP of classical ) so i had to order all of my LPs, i have a small collection but a darn solid one.

So to answer the question of what i'm currently listening?, Josquin or Palestrina mostly, what got me into Palestrina was the magic of analogue, just like monteverdi, digital did not done it's job, cds are fine yet, now i only have an usb driiiver for cd, and what anger me a bit cds lost it's value inn selling used, i sold dozen unwanted cd during this x-mas to survive, and i got peanuts for them, even collector cd , expensive label, and these looters the records store scorn and dont buy economic label cds i get stock whit em, music industry is satan, remenber a time when you had a decent amount for a cd like 8 -12 bucks , well now in 2019 it's 2-3$ even a full blowen quality cd, i blame hipster for killing the cds format value or re selling as used.

Sorry i got lost again in my rambling over analogue detail, before i go to bed i will listen to Josquin missa hercules dux ferrare one of Josquin Gem off Gem and perhaps Palestrina i have the naxos offerings of Palestrina is awesome, not missa papae marcelli i got better version of this, but missa sine nomine and missa l'homme armé album(digital),Have a good night ,take care.

p.s classical music of taste is the best psychotrope, who need alcohol or drugs when you have sutch music :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Kuhn conducting; Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt, Op. 112

Inga Nielsen, Helle Hinz (sopranos), Annemarie Moller, Elisabeth Halling (altos), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Guido Paevatalu (baritone), Christian Christiansen (bass)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## Red Terror

There are those of the opinion that Bach's music is dull. I truly pity them.


----------



## flamencosketches

Disc 1, the Op.9 Nocturnes at the moment. Before that it was this...:









... which seriously blew my mind. Hadn't heard all of those études until just now and some of them are really amazing. Chopin's music is too intense for me to listen to at times but I'm really feeling it lately. Pollini is a killer on the keys, and these older Rubinstein recordings have some of my favorite piano tone I've ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting: Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict

Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Marinera

Blasco de Nebra: Piano Sonatas. Javier Perianes, piano


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen_, BWV. 66, Herreweghe (I love this so much, I had to share it in this thread too.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

deprofundis said:


> *Ah..dear mister p.m summer, your a man of taste you never seized to impressed me whit your currently listening or purchased for that mather, i salute you :tiphat:
> *
> What about my currently listen, well i indulged into Josquin Des Prez, lately hhe one of the greatest master of is time prolific and the genieous of Leonardo da Vinci in music.
> 
> Deprofundis notice, he as a lot of Josquin de prato, and did not pay enought attention to digital downloads, since i fine the sound a bit thin, i'm a purist, an i can't help it , these early 50'' vynils are wonderful, these are my prime listening, i neglected my digital media album, i dont know why there no screetching, but the sound is ''dénaturisé'', but i most listen to my purchase in digital otherwise i'm a fool an spend way to mutch on digital to be a tad disapointed, this is why i adopted vynil Format, once deprofundis had a lot of vynil of non classical mostly sold all of them whit fews exception, than he discover these old 50'' LP of early music(alte musik) and was flabbergeist by the sound like bieeng catapult in renaissance era and the singers are in my room and sing for me, another thing an old vynil as a soul of it's own, survive decade , as story of whom possessed it or purchased it, the collective memory of like i said decades.The Josquin\lassus LP i purchased today as 69 nine years , this fact is flabbergeisting, i new in my mind i would never find sutch in a vynil store in my hometown ( montreal pretty lame when finding super old antique LP of classical ) so i had to order all of my LPs, i have a small collection but a darn solid one.
> 
> So to answer the question of what i'm currently listening?, Josquin or Palestrina mostly, what got me into Palestrina was the magic of analogue, just like monteverdi, digital did not done it's job, cds are fine yet, now i only have an usb driiiver for cd, and what anger me a bit cds lost it's value inn selling used, i sold dozen unwanted cd during this x-mas to survive, and i got peanuts for them, even collector cd , expensive label, and these looters the records store scorn and dont buy economic label cds i get stock whit em, music industry is satan, remenber a time when you had a decent amount for a cd like 8 -12 bucks , well now in 2019 it's 2-3$ even a full blowen quality cd, i blame hipster for killing the cds format value or re selling as used.
> 
> Sorry i got lost again in my rambling over analogue detail, before i go to bed i will listen to Josquin missa hercules dux ferrare one of Josquin Gem off Gem and perhaps Palestrina i have the naxos offerings of Palestrina is awesome, not missa papae marcelli i got better version of this, but missa sine nomine and missa l'homme armé album(digital),Have a good night ,take care.
> 
> p.s classical music of taste is the best psychotrope, who need alcohol or drugs when you have sutch music :angel:


The world is a brighter place because of you, De profundis! :kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


The Oregon Bach Festival used to produce recordings? What happened later?


----------



## haydnguy

*Glazunov*

Symphonies 1, 2, 3, and 9
Jose Serebrier, Conducting
Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817, etc.


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini - Accademia Ottoboni


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part one this morning/early afternoon.

'Pastiche' concertos [Piano Concertos nos.1-4] K37, K39, K40 and K41 (1767):










_Concertone_ in C for two violins and orchestra K190 (1774):



Bassoon Concerto in B-flat K191 (1774):



Violin Concerto no.1 in B-flat K207 (1775):
Violin Concerto No.2 in D K211 (1775):



Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):
Piano Concerto no.6 in B-flat K238 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.8 in C K246 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.9 in E-flat K271 (1777):


----------



## Marinera

The Silk Road - Carles Magraner & Capella de Ministrers; disk 2


----------



## Granate

Hello people, I know I cannot keep up with this forum, and other mates from the Opera listening thread haven't heard a lot of me, because I've been repeating and experiencing new symphonic composers wholeheartedly.

Dvořák: finished my complete Symphonies challenge
Beethoven: 9 Symphonies by Gewandhausorchester Leipzig & Franz Konwitschny
Mahler: Various symphonies recorded by Adam Fischer, Thomas Netopil, Thierry Fischer, Theodor Currentzis
Bruckner: Knappertsbusch live and studio recordings (unique performances in really enjoyable sound quality)
Mozart: Great symphonies by Staatskapelle Dresden & Otmar Suitner (liked the Eterna seal in the recordings and tried these. Very prominent winds).
Wagner: Different _Parsifals_ from the 60s in Bayreuth
*Smetana: Ma Vlast challenge currently ongoing,* hoping I enjoy the work more than just the Moldau.

Upcoming challenges are Martinů, Bax, Schubert, and maybe Sibelius symphonies


----------



## haydnguy

*Delius*

Orchestral Works

On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Orchestra of Welsh National Opera
Sir Charles Mackerras, conducting

CD1

1) Brigg Fair
2) In a Summer Garden
3) The Walk to the Paris Garden
4) North Country Sketches

CD2

1) Florida Suite
2) Two Aquarelles (arr. Fenby)
3) On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring (ed. Beecham)
4) Summer Night On the River (ed. Beecham)
5) Dance Rhapsody (ed. Beecham)
6) Dance Rhapsody (ed. Beecham)

I'm listening to some beautiful music.


----------



## jim prideaux

listening to Minkowski's performance of Schubert's 9th on YT at work and there is the very clear possibility that this will displace other interpretations in my affections.....wonderful and feels just right......further expenditure required!


----------



## Marinera

I started listening to this album the other day, but didn't finish. Today from the track 6


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Some excellent playing by Stott and real energy in the orchestra. The gem on this CD is, I think, Ireland's Piano Concerto, which deserves to be better known.


----------



## Rogerx

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Judith

Had a Brahms morning with

Symphony no 2
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Muti never lets me down

Cello Sonata no 1
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

From album
Brahms Cello Sonatas

Lovely soothing piece


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini - Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Bourdon

*Cipriano de Rore*

What a luxury to listen to this music. Today my seventieth birthday and what a wonderful moment for this beautiful music


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Hickox conducting; Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony/ The Banks of Green Willow

original 1913 version

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

With grateful acknowledgement of assistance from Robert Pickett and Jacck in learning of and sourcing these discs ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bishop- Byrd-Dowland-Holborne-Johnson-Linley-Locke-Morley-Purcell-Wigthorpe*

The seventh and last cd of this attractive box filled with vividly played music and a tasteful sense of theater wich gives you a feeling of welcome,to me anyway.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano) performing; Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795.


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> With grateful acknowledgement of assistance from Robert Pickett and Jacck in learning of and sourcing these discs ...
> 
> View attachment 111705


may well aslo need assistance in spending yet more 'hard earned'........made the fundamental error of imagining I had all the recordings of Martinu's symphonies that I could ever want!


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ There are a few used copies of this on Discogs but I have snapped up the cheaper one! Most of them seem to be in Germany.


----------



## Bourdon

*Resurrexit*

Easter

CD 3








[/url]


----------



## Rogerx

Vestard Shimkus (piano) performing; Interview with Beethoven.

Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'/
Shimkus: EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8. Nelsons/Boston. Another superb live recording and performance from Nelson and the Boston Symphony. One of the best I've heard of this work.


----------



## realdealblues

*Paul Hindemith*
_Symphonic Metamorphosis_
*[Rec. 1964]*
*
William Walton*
_Variations On A Theme By Hindemith_
*[Rec. 1964]*









_Conductor:_ *George Szell*
_Orchestra:_ *The Cleveland Orchestra

*Can't really beat these recordings for these works. Szell and the Clevelanders are on top form throughout.


----------



## jim prideaux

dragged myself away from Schubert with Walton's 1st..........English Northern Philharmonia conducted by Paul Daniel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto Nr.1 for Strings; Sym. Nr.12. Stockholm Phil. Orch./ Larsson (Caprice)


----------



## Dimace

As I have said many times, the quality and the quantity of the recordings the fellow members listen are vast, in comparison with Germany, where we are more specific and oriented musically. Here, we try more to be technically inside the music and for this reason we don't have the luxury to exploit many new forms of it. But we are very loyal to *certain musical / sound expressions* (especially from German creators) which are assets for the musical progress. (at least the way we understand it) Like this, we came closer not to modern music (I don't generally like it) but to* contemporary sound expression,* with the help of modern technology. *Two or our pioneers in this field are the Peter Lacroix and the Günter Härtel. *

Peter and Günter are breaking new ground in what is not just a joint effort but a reciprocal exploration of their respective fields.  *Their ''Personalis Artistic Portrait'' based on numbers and letters. * With them they are projecting persons and areas into a mystical realm. To do this, many times, are using also Kaballa, geometrical figures, random physical sounds etc. When the information is big enough, all these will be reconfigured to very specific quotes of *Grigorian Psalms,* which suite to already gathered (respectively) numbers and letters! Interesting, eh?

Let us imagine for a moment that we are walking in NYC. We hear thousand of different sounds and human voices. How many of them are fit to our sound experiment? The answer is "all these which are relevant to our mathematical / geometrical project'' which is predetermined. Does a (an example) water fall helps our projects. Our microphone and our mathematical formula will decide it.

Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you the *Aquigrani Personalis* (The Personal Aachen) One of the most important experiments in the direction of programmatic sound / music, with the help of geometry, mathematics and natural sound sources.

This* NOte - Records* recording of 1994 is extremely rare. (this moment, one, which is broken, is out there. And if is broken, you can make nothing, because of the special designed jewel case which can't be replaced) Only 999 pieces were printed. And guess what… The one I will present you is the CD001! (every cd comes with the map of Aachen. On this map is written the number. This means that the producers they have printed 999 different booklets!)

So, take a look and search for this musical treasure, especially the lovers of modernity. (this production has no SN. It is come with an original graphic from Peter and a small example of the mathematical type used.)









_(I repeat> the MOST important element is the not jewel case. Pay NOTHING if the case isn't in PERFECT condition.)_


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not sure I ever played this. I found it in a charity shop years ago and just found it again on my shelves! I thought I had another one from this series ... now where is it?


----------



## Guest

Weinberg, Symphony No 10, Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio on cpo










This piece starts out fantastic, with a slow introduction with otherworldly harmonies and voicing of a chorale-like progression. The first movement follows with a concerto grosso, vigorous neo-baroque with off-kilter harmonies and a return to the slow introduction. The rest of the symphony is more of a mixed bag. The following four movements are incessantly interrupted by cadenza like passages for various soloists, violin, viola, cello, even contrabass. It seems to loose focus. The material of the slow introduction returns to bring the piece to a satisfying end. Well performed and recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ravel's piano trio.


----------



## Merl

Still making my way thru the 1995 Mahlerfeest performances and i finally finished Abbado and the BPO's account of the 5th Symphony and it was a really impressive one. Not usually an Abbado fan but this is an impressive 5th and the best Mahler ive heard from Abbado. Just started Haitink and the RCO's 2nd and it sounds bloody good.....ill let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Its a good few days since I listened to these wonderful works. I've got several sets so there is always another one to listen to.


----------



## philoctetes

a highlight release from 2018


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 3. Haitink/Bavarian Radio Symphony. Gerhild Romberger. Fantastic live recording. The orchestra sounds great, especially the brass. Compared to Bernstein, Haitink may sound a bit laid back, but the interpretation works wonderfully. Highly recommended.


----------



## joen_cph

Fergus Thompson plays Debussy ...

Brilliant Classics, CD Box. CD1.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10764/


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Fergus Thompson plays Debussy ...
> 
> Brilliant Classics, CD Box. CD1.
> 
> https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10764/
> 
> View attachment 111713


That set doesn't get much attention, but I think it is very good. (I have it in its original ASV release.)


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, I think he's good in establishing melodic lines as well as atmosphere, say of hazy, lyrical landscapes etc.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Yes, I think he's good in establishing melodic lines as well as atmosphere, say of hazy, lyrical landscapes etc.


I take a more prosaic approach, he plays the music very nicely and skillfully. 

What I mean is, Debussy found various sources of inspiration, but I am mainly pleased that these stimulated him to produce good music. The source of inspiration is not of primary interest to me.


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Baldur's Dreams--Acts 1 & 2. Soloists, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphonies 1-9*
Neeme Jarvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

6, 7, and 9 were the outstanding performances from this set. The other six are all good, though, so the cycle gets an overall recommend from me.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Dvorak: Symphonies 1-9*
> Neeme Jarvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> 6, 7, and 9 were the outstanding performances from this set. The other six are all good, though, so the cycle gets an overall recommend from me.


This is hammer! Well done!


----------



## Bourdon

*GUSTAV LEONHARDT Cembalo Harpsichord Recital Picchi Macque Kerll....*


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius:Jedermann. Pajala, Katajala, Söderlund...Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Naxos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gubaidulina, Offertorium, Hommas A T.S. Eliot*

This is my introduction to Ms. Gubaidulina. As they say, "You had me at T. S. Eliot."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Cipriano de Rore*
> 
> What a luxury to listen to this music. Today my seventieth birthday and what a wonderful moment for this beautiful music


Happy birthday! It sounds like you've picked a nice way to celebrate it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto no. 2 in B flat major, op. 83*

*Géza Anda

Ferenc Fricsay 
Berliner Philharmoniker *









*Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra in A minor, op. 102

Wolfgang Schneiderhan
Janos Starker

Ferenc Fricsay 
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Abbado and the COE.


----------



## Joe B

Hovhaness's "Magnificat":


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Cipriano de Rore*
> 
> What a luxury to listen to this music. Today my seventieth birthday and what a wonderful moment for this beautiful music


Happy birthday, my friend! With a lot of music and good health!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mahler - Symphony No. 9 (Karajan-1982)

Still haven't heard a better one.


----------



## 13hm13

*Emilie Luise Friderica Mayer--Symphony No. 4 in B minor (1851)*

Emilie Luise Friderica Mayer (Friedland, 1812 - Berlin, 1883)
*Symphony No. 4 in B minor (1851)*

Hard to find any recordings by E. Mayer, tho' Wikipedia claims she has quite a "Discography". Some stuff on YouTube including:


----------



## Joe B

Track #8 - William Grant Still's "Mother and Child", just over 7 minutes of absolute beauty:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This old recording needs remastering, which I understand Sony has done. But I picked it up for 99 cents, so I can live with it.


----------



## Joe B

Rachmaninov's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short directing Tenebrae with James Sherlock on organ/piano:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Bax: Symphony No. 7. Handley/BBC Philharmonic. I love the lyrical lento movement in this one.


----------



## Flavius

Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody Nrs 1 & 2. Royal Stockholm Phil. Orch./ Jarvi (Brilliant)


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Happy birthday! It sounds like you've picked a nice way to celebrate it.


Thanks you very kindly and yes I'm very fond of early music,Dufay Desprez Ockeghem and so many others are a constant Joy


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba - conductor
_
Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3_


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Happy birthday, my friend! With a lot of music and good health!


Thanks you for your kind words.


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.2 1938
11 Variations for Orchestra 1948


----------



## Vronsky

Johannes Brahms: 3 Intermezzi, Op. 117
Maurice Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales, M. 61
Francis Poulenc: 3 Novelettes & Improvisations
Simon Trpčeski


----------



## Joe B

Benjamin Britten's "Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10":


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Cello Suites_, Ralph Kirshbaum, Virgin Classics This is an amazing performance and recording; the CDs arrived today, but I heard S_uite No. 6 in D Major_ played on Columbia University's Public Radio Bach Fest 2018.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short directing Tenebrae with James Sherlock on organ/piano:


This looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing.
P.S. It's included in Amazon Music Unlimited, so this will be up next after the Bach.


----------



## Itullian

JosefinaHW said:


> Bach, _Cello Suites_, Ralph Kirshbaum, Virgin Classics This is an amazing performance and recording; the CDs arrived today, but I heard S_uite No. 6 in D Major_ played on Columbia University's Public Radio Bach Fest 2018.


That's my favorite!!!


----------



## Guest

The "Hammerklavier"--excellent performance and recording.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Josef Rejcha (1752-1795): Cello Concerto in E Major

Hynek Farkac leading the Archi Boemi -- Karel Fiala, cello


----------



## JosefinaHW

Itullian said:


> That's my favorite!!!


That's so cool!  (It's gonna' be awhile 'til I get to the eagle's wings.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

*This is a MUST listen, People*. The entire Kirshbaum recording of Bach's _Cello Suites_ are on YouTube!


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Cherubini: Requiem.

( For male voices.)

Ambrosian Singers New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

An Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Songbook, Vol. 4 
Songs by Mozart, Brahms, Wolf, Grieg, and Richard Strauss 

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano) performing;
Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano No .1-2-3


----------



## Sid James

A shout out to Marinera and Dimace for reminding me of Alicia de Larrocha and flamencosketches for the Ravel. Also listening to Beethoven's 9th which featured in the biopic _ Immortal Beloved_ that I recently watched after many years.

*Bach* Keyboard Concerto BWV 1056
*Haydn* Piano Concerto in D
*Mozart* Piano Concerto No. 12
- Alicia de Larrocha/London Sinfonietta/David Zinman - Eloquence

*Debussy & Ravel *Piano Trios
*Schmitt* Tres Lent
- Joachim Trio - Naxos

*Beethoven *Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
- Soloists with Australian Opera Chorus and Tasmanian SO/David Porcelijn - ABC

*Haydn*
Symphonies Nos. 94 'Surprise' & 96 (arranged for piano trio by Johann Peter Salomon)
Piano Trio Op. 70/1 Hob. XV:18 
- Ensemble of the Classic Era - ABC

_Haydn wrote his symphonies over nearly forty years...From the first note of his first symphony until the final one of his last an enormous development took place in the man and in his music.

From the start to the finish he trod a path, not straight but unbroken. To observe his progress at every turn, to follow, to re-live his gathering of strength and experience, the unfolding of his mind, his sentiment (his soul I would say if I dared), to watch his talent flowering into genius, and to be allowed to employ one's own small capacity in attempting to show all this to others is an exhilarating, unbelievably, unimaginably beautiful experience._

- *Antal Dorati*, from his autobiography.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Viola Sonatas

Yehudi Menuhin, viola
Louis Kentner, piano


----------



## senza sordino

All Beethoven here.

Violin Sonatas nos 1, 7 and 10, from disk one of my new purchase. Very well recorded and performed. 









Symphonies 1 and 2









String quartets 1-6









Piano Sonatas 8, 14, 23 and 26, disk one from my new purchase 









Symphonies 3 and 4 from one of my very first cd purchases from the early 90s


----------



## 89Koechel

Well, a video (black-and-white) of Solti/with VPO, in Siegfried's Funeral Music, from Twilight of the Gods, of course. At the BEGINNING, Sir Georg resembles a very-active calisthenics director … but the RESULTS are some of the best of Ring renditions, IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

Akiko Yamamoto (piano) and Quatuor Ebène performing; Brahms - Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*
















Suite in A minor BWV 995
Partita in E major BWV 1006A
Sonata in G minor BWV 1001

This recording will not appeal to many, perhaps not most. These pieces were written for viola. However Paul O'dette's interpretation on Cello is wonderful (at least I think so). You can listen to this on Amazon if you have a Prime membership. If you like the Lute, you will probably really like this.


----------



## flamencosketches

The A minor suite is awesome. Pogorelich sounds good playing Bach, but now I'm interested to check out Schiff playing this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second instalment of Mozart's concertos scattered throughout this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.3 in G K216 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.4 in D K218 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.5 in A K219 (1775):



Oboe Concerto in C K314 (1777):



Piano Concerto no.11 in F K413 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.12 in A K414 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.13 in C K415 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.14 in E-flat K449 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.15 in B-flat K450 (1784):


----------



## Andolink

*Francesco Geminiani* (1687-1762)


----------



## Marinera

Early Italian baroque today.









The Heritage of Monteverdi disk 6 - Il Canzoniere. La Poesia de Francesco Petrarca Nel Seicento 
La Fenice


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin performing; Rachmaninov


----------



## sonance

Matthias Weckmann: Wie liegt die Stadt so wüste
Cantus Cölln/Konrad Junghänel (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Valentin Radutiu (cello), Per Rundberg (piano) performing; Lalo, Ravel and Magnard: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the outcomes for me of starting a thread on coming to enjoy early music was being directed to Rebecca Stewart's Cappella Pretensis by Mandryka. Their gentle approach has had a huge impact on my enjoyment of music like this ....









And especially this ...









And much more!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 3*

I don't know how this is supposed to sound, but from what I can tell, this is well-recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Munch conducting; Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony String Quartet, Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## Enthusiast

I always enjoy this CD when I play it. Lovely varied music, attractively performed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Pelleas et Melisande, The Oceanides*


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw recordings of Schubert's symphonies turned up in the post (2nd hand but looking good!) this morning so that is somethoing to look forward to late this evening......

for now however....Minkowski perofmance of the 9th on YT at work

had a listen to Abbado and the COE performing the 3rd and 4th again earlier this morning-with close attention one begins to realsie just how good their performance of both symphonies actually is!


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

More Lutoslawski - I hadn't planned it but just had to ... . The Oboe and Harp Concerto (what a lovely work!), Les Espaces du Sommeil and the early Funeral Music (for Bela Bartok).









Now, after hearing Holliger in the Oboe and Harp Concerto, I'm going to have to listen to him in the Maderna oboe concertos.


----------



## Sonata

*Kempe: Complete Orchestral works of Strauss:*
-Violin Concerto
-Symphonia Domestica


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Sonata for Clarinet and Piano in F minor, Op. 120 no. 1_
Walter Boeykens, clarinet
Jean-Claude Vanden Eynden, piano


----------



## philoctetes

Enthusiast said:


> I always enjoy this CD when I play it. Lovely varied music, attractively performed.


His last birthday concert in SF was on that tour, same program. I still love Chantefleurs et Chantefables, though most consider it fluff.

After dosing heavily on Andrews, Bate, Weir, and Ericsson, for several months, the master himself still sounds great


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> More Lutoslawski - I hadn't planned it but just had to ... . The Oboe and Harp Concerto (what a lovely work!), Les Espaces du Sommeil and the early Funeral Music (for Bela Bartok)..


I've been having a Lutoslawski revival in my office for the last couple days also. The *Paganini Variations* are delightful, mixing modern harmonies with the traditional Patanini theme. The times this was written were not delightful - he had escaped from capture by the Germans in WWII and walked 250 miles home, while his brother was captured by the Red Army and eventually died there. He ended up joining Panufnik in a piano duo so he could provide a living for himself and his mother. Of the over 200 works they adapted for their duet, only the Paganini Variations survived.


----------



## Enthusiast

I do love these pieces:


----------



## Enthusiast

philoctetes said:


> His last birthday concert in SF was on that tour, same program. I still love Chantefleurs et Chantefables, though most consider it fluff.


I love it, too! Fluff? I hadn't heard that. I think some critics were quite down on quite a lot of Lutoslawski's works, labeling them as superficial if they weren't one of his tougher pieces (like the - wonderful - Cello Concerto). The Piano Concerto was also given a poor reception in some quarters! I think it took longer for people to get some sides of his musical character.


----------



## Dimace

After some musical experiments, return to the normality with* Richard Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel und Don Juan, with NY Philharmonic and the great Leonard Bernstein.* (No. 84 from the unique series of The Royal Edition / Sony Records)100% Music of the highest level. These series are HAMMER! A hundred CDs of top quality ALL with Lenny!


----------



## philoctetes

Enthusiast said:


> I love it, too! Fluff? I hadn't heard that. I think some critics were quite down on quite a lot of Lutoslawski's works, labeling them as superficial if they weren't one of his tougher pieces (like the - wonderful - Cello Concerto). The Piano Concerto was also given a poor reception in some quarters! I think it took longer for people to get some sides of his musical character.


I just listened to the Last Concert, great disc. Looks like we have a Lutoslawski trend going... these are newer recordings I haven't heard, now on the Symphonic Variations...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Concerto for Orchestra, Three Poems, Mi-Parti.*

Actually the picture is wrong, but I can't find Volume 5 in the JPEGs.


----------



## deprofundis

*Hello!!! folks, the postino(mail man) had something for me this morning an order comming straight from Russia Moscow.Nikolai Obouhov also spelled Nikolai Obhukov.Wierd spelling alternative juste like schonberg and schoenberg(paranthesis).

This is La croix sonore by Obouhov\Obhukov, the rare cd hard to find, at first i seen it on amazon at 320 euro, but discogs or more honnest seller and sold it to me for 40 us cd plus shipping, yeah awesome.

The cd consist of this legendary obscur futurist, whom invented & engineer or crafted an instrument the croix sonore which is basically a thereminvox, thee piano work is from Nino Barkalaya, this rendition of is work made possible by the Moscow state tchaikovsky conservatoire, this lady and gentelman blow me away, it took some time to arrived home since russia is far away place nothing new.

I'm thrill, this is one heck of a cd , amazing ,mezmerizing, one of a kind. Have a great day folks, like i'm having , even if it's freezing cold like minus -27 , it's a bright sunny winter day, bless the sun over ours head and take good care.

* :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Lutoslawski, Concerto for Orchestra.*
> 
> Actually the picture is wrong, but I can't find Volume 5 in the JPEGs.
> 
> View attachment 111744


Picture wrong, unknown composer and music (to me) and everything OK! :lol::lol:
(I have some CDs with Lutoslawski. All sealed. I will listen some of his works in You Tube...)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

deprofundis said:


> *Hello!!! folks, the postino(mail man) had something for me this morning an order comming straight from Russia Moscow.Nikolai Obouhov also spelled Nikolai Obhukov.Wierd spelling alternative juste like schonberg and schoenberg(paranthesis).
> 
> This is La croix sonore by Obouhov\Obhukov, the rare cd hard to find, at first i seen it on amazon at 320 euro, but discogs or more honnest seller and sold it to me for 40 us cd plus shipping, yeah awesome.
> 
> The cd consist of this legendary obscur futurist, whom invented & engineer or crafted an instrument the croix sonore which is basically a thereminvox, thee piano work is from Nino Barkalaya, this rendition of is work made possible by the Moscow state tchaikovsky conservatoire, this lady and gentelman blow me away, it took some time to arrived home since russia is far away place nothing new.
> 
> I'm thrill, this is one heck of a cd , amazing ,mezmerizing, one of a kind. Have a great day folks, like i'm having , even if it's freezing cold like minus -27 , it's a bright sunny winter day, bless the sun over ours head and take good care.
> 
> * :tiphat:


You are right. I have this one and it is VERY good! Enjoy it!


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Coral Island; Dorian Horizon.... Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym.Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


----------



## Dimace

Our excellent friend and fellow member Philoctetes, posted a CD of Witold Lutoslawski some post above. Our great friend Manx another one with the same composer (there I made also a comment / joke) Philoctetes, to describe the impact of Lutoslawski music, used the word ''trend" He was to the point!

Most of you here, are Americans. Many come from Great Britain. Without any exaggeration I can tell you 50 composers from your countries are much better than Luto. (he is also a good composer) I'm big admirer of American and British school. Only for this reason I write this post. The same ''problem" (it isn't a problem but a tendency of this great forum) I have seen with the pianists. Interpreters from all over the world (many of them not very significant) but Van Cliburn is nowhere! Who?* Van Cliburn, my friends! 95% of the pianists you are listening could not kiss his foots. Van Cliburn! Americas Pride! The one and only humiliated the commies in their home! *The one who played every FFF piano concert to perfection.

For my English friends, I could say *John Ogdon*. For the Australian *Percy Grainger*. etc.

You have such great musical tradition, dear friends. You are doing SUPER to listen every composer and interpreter. I speak about your admiration and NOT for your musical taste which is great.  Personally is see no FF way to admire the X Japan Pianist, the Y from China or the XY from Poland, if I have one Van Cliburn or one *Mischa Levitzki! * It is like a German to admire a Ring from S. Korea... Yes, it is maybe good, but the Ring is a German thing. Or to have one Beethoven and find the music of Langgaard orgasmic... Copland, Hanson, Holst, Vaughan, Parry, Elgar, Jones, etc. are better composers than (almost) , 
every Scandinavian composer.

I really want to see MORE and MORE and MORE Great American and British Music from you, my friends. You have everything! Give it to me and to the world with a lot of pride.

A small piece, as a conclusion from the TITANIC MISCA LEVITZKI (it is his own composition)


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Just a while back I believed viol consort music to be very dull but actually it can be very rich!
> 
> View attachment 111687


Vile consort music can be dull


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ That's what I thought but somehow I'm finding it varied and rich - at least for the two Phantasm CDs that I have. 

Welcome back, by the way. I hope all is well with you?


----------



## starthrower

For some, this one may not have enough swiftness and oomph coming out of the gate , but if you prefer attention to detail and a finely recorded orchestra, it's a winner on those counts.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Riverrun, Water Ways.... London Sinfonieta/Knussen (Virgin)


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> For some, this one may not have enough swiftness and oomph coming out of the gate , but if you prefer attention to detail and a finely recorded orchestra, it's a winner on those counts.


Give me Gielen and take my FF soul! Excellent!!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ That's what I thought but somehow I'm finding it varied and rich - at least for the two Phantasm CDs that I have.
> 
> Welcome back, by the way. I hope all is well with you?


All is well thanks, just not had much spare time of late - I presume you are ignoring my terrible attempt at a joke, frankly I don't blame you!


----------



## Malx

Galina Ustvolskaya, Concerto for piano, string orchestra & timpani - Elisaveta Blumina (piano), Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling.

Valentin Silvestrov, Four Postludes - Elisaveta Blumina.
These pieces are slow & tranquil when the mood requires they are perfect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> I really want to see MORE and MORE and MORE Great American and British Music from you, my friends. You have everything! Give it to me and to the world with a lot of pride.


*
Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Oh, rats, a call to arms, and I'm caught listening to Beethoven.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> All is well thanks, just not had much spare time of late - I presume you are ignoring my terrible attempt at a joke, frankly I don't blame you!


No, not ignoring it or even thinking it terrible - that would have required a response! - but I was a bit distracted (was being called to the table). But, I didn't actually laugh!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *
> Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Oh, rats, a call to arms, and* I'm caught listening to Beethoven*.
> 
> View attachment 111747


OK! One month Boulez penalty! :lol:

(Give me Celi and you are allowed to listen whatever you want from Liszt, Thalberg and Tschaikowsky! This means music generosity! :lol: )


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Galina Ustvolskaya, Concerto for piano, string orchestra & timpani - Elisaveta Blumina (piano), Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling.
> 
> Valentin Silvestrov, Four Postludes - Elisaveta Blumina.
> These pieces are slow tranquil when the mood requires they are perfect.
> 
> View attachment 111745


Very American, Malx! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eljr

CD I

Symphony No. 12 in E major, Hob. 1:12	
1	
Allegro
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
5:19	
2	
Adagio
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
6:38	
3	
Finale. Presto
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
4:38	
Symphony No. 22 in E flat major, Hob. 1:22 "The Philosopher"	
4	
Adagio
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
5:01	
5	
Presto
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
4:26	
6	
Menuetto - Trio
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
2:57	
7	
Finale. Presto
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
3:11	
Symphony No. 26 in D minor, Hob. 1:26 "Lamentatione"	
8	
Allegro assai con spirito
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
4:45	
9	
Adagio
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
7:28	
10	
Menuetto - Trio
Franz Joseph Haydn
Pierre Boulez / Zubin Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker
4:52


----------



## Guest

I'm used to hearing these Sonatas with harpsichord or piano, but the pipe organ certainly adds interesting sororities. Masterful playing and excellent sound, including some foundation-rattling bass in the slow movements!


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Takemitsu: Raintree (complete piano music). Ogawa (BIS)
Takemitsu: Distance, Voice, Stanza, Eucalypts I & II. Holliger Nicolet...Basel Ensemble/ Wyttenbach (DG)
Ince: Judgement of Midas. Milwaukee Opera Theatre/ Ince (Albani)

Takemitsu: Distance.... Heinz Holliger, Nicolet, Ursula Holliger, Ono, Basel Ensemble/ Wyttenbach (DG)


----------



## philoctetes

Flavius, I assume you know the Takemitsu disc of Chamber Music on Naxos? It's one of their all-time winners...

A little shift sideways


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> OK! One month Boulez penalty! :lol:


Horrors! I repent in sackcloth and ashes and make amends with the cello concerto of the erudite journaler and wordsmith Ned Rorem.


----------



## Itullian

Some crazy Gulda


----------



## Flavius

philoctetes said:


> Flavius, I assume you know the Takemitsu disc of Chamber Music on Naxos? It's one of their all-time winners...
> 
> A little shift sideways


Hi, Philoctetes. Do you mean the Naxos 'Toward the Sea, Rain Tree...' with Aitken and the Toronto group? I have several other chamber music disks (ASV, BIS, et al.), and other Naxos releases, but only the Aitken and Toronto one. (Your Schnittke violin concerts sound interesting. I have several of his works.)


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen.....

Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw performing Schubert's 3rd,5th and 8th Symphonies.....

first impressions-I have had the good fortune to have heard impressive recordings of these works from Abbado, Davis,van Immerseel and Mackerras but this really does sound like something else....


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Very American, Malx! :lol::lol::lol:


I took a wrong turn somewhere I must have turned hard left instead of hard right!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Daugherty, Route 66*

In my attempt to get out of Dimace's doghouse, I'm listening to Michael Daugherty's Route 66. His music hasn't done much for me yet other than being something fun to hear. But I used to have an office on Route 66, so I'm reliving my past.


----------



## Malx

Trying to get back into Dimace's good books - some English Music conducted by an American conductor of note.
Possibly the most idiosyncratic recording of the Enigma Variations on disc.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Concertos for Piano and Orchestra no.3 in C minor, op.37
and 
no. 4 in G major, op.58*









*Emanuel Ax

André Previn
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Trying to get back into Dimace's good books - some English Music conducted by an American conductor of note.


An American and a British composer - you've covered all the bases!

I'm listening to Philip Glass' *Glassworks.* I'm not a big fan of his later works, but this one is nice, deceptively simple until you pay attention to the subtle changes.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: The Ten Symphonies*
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, completions/realizations by Brian Newbould

I was realizing while listening to this set how much the Schubert symphonies have in common with Haydn's. They are typically joyful, pleasant, and sprightly. The symphonies and fragments in this set are never less than very good. The highlights from this set were 2, 3, 6, 7, and the 1st movement of 9.

*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D*
Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra

This music is brought to life with the greatest of skill. I now consider this serenade a Brahms masterpiece.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3.
Andre Watts 
New York Phil, Seiji Ozawa. 
Colombia M30059
Recorded 1970.
Sound quality less than brilliant, and it's the version with cuts. But wow, blimey and expletives of your choice, it's a stunning performance. 
It's not as Rachmaninoff played it, but Watts brings out harmonic and counter-melody details that I have not heard in the piece before. The slow movement is a complex emotional wonder.
Yes, I am in tears. No, that doesn't often happen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Charles Ives, Psalms*

I'm studying the psalms right now, so I'm letting Mr. Ives give me inspiration.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: The Ten Symphonies*
> Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, completions/realizations by Brian Newbould
> 
> I was realizing while listening to this set how much the Schubert symphonies have in common with Haydn's. They are typically joyful, pleasant, and sprightly. The symphonies and fragments in this set are never less than very good. The highlights from this set were 2, 3, 6, 7, and the 1st movement of 9.
> 
> *Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D*
> Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This music is brought to life with the greatest of skill. I now consider this serenade a Brahms masterpiece.


Excellent choice your Schubert. (no idea for Brahms...)


----------



## Dimace

Pat Fairlea said:


> Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3.
> Andre Watts
> New York Phil, Seiji Ozawa.
> Colombia M30059
> Recorded 1970.
> Sound quality less than brilliant, and it's the version with cuts. But wow, blimey and expletives of your choice, it's a stunning performance.
> It's not as Rachmaninoff played it, but Watts brings out harmonic and counter-melody details that I have not heard in the piece before. The slow movement is a complex emotional wonder.
> Yes, I am in tears. No, that doesn't often happen.


Andre is THE Rachmaninoff interpreter and this an amazing, historical recording! SUPER gemacht mein Freund!


----------



## Itullian

Some great Brahms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Look what I found! Goldberg variations for septet  Violin, viola, cello, flute, clarinet, bassoon and harp. Long gone are my days of driving around with Glenn Gould.


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Still making my way thru the 1995 Mahlerfeest performances and i finally finished Abbado and the BPO's account of the 5th Symphony and it was a really impressive one. Not usually an Abbado fan but this is an impressive 5th and the best Mahler ive heard from Abbado. Just started Haitink and the RCO's 2nd and it sounds bloody good.....ill let you know tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 111710


I dunno if it's just me but as Haitink gets older his performances seem to get better (his last Live Beethoven cycle was by far the best of his 3). This live Mahler 2nd with the RCO (from the Mahler Feest in 1995) got a rapturous ovation at the end and I'm not surprised, Terrific Mahler 2. Hugely recommended.


----------



## Itullian

Couple of Dvorak quartets.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Couple of Dvorak quartets.


Have you listened to the Martinu's? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Have you listened to the Martinu's? If so, how do you like them?


The sound and performance are first rank.
As far as Martinu, I love his works.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## MusicSybarite

If you love the Smetana's masterful 1st String Quartet, likely you will like this arrangement for orchestra made by George Szell of that quartet. It's simply stunning, like whether it was intended originally for orchestra. Szell made a terrific job. I can recommend that recording very highly.

The Overture and Dances from 'The Bartered Bride' are quite fun. The most humorous facet of this great composer.


----------



## Alfacharger

Dittersdorf's oratorio "Giob".


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn Williams's "Dona Nobis Pacem":


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## starthrower

Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KenOC

Alfacharger said:


> Dittersdorf's oratorio "Giob".


That's the one with Steve McQueen, right?


----------



## MattB

Jean-Jacques Beauvarlet Charpentier (1734-1794) : Messe en Ré mineur & Hymnes

_Messe en ré mineur
Haec illa solemnis dies
Pange lingua
Magnificat en sol majeur_

by

Pierre-Emmanuel Vaudiaux
Orgue Grégoire Rabiny (1779-1781) de l'église-Collégiale de Saint-Félix-Lauragais (Haute-Garonne, France)

Josep Cabré, Basse-Taille (Plain-Chant alterné)


----------



## Guest




----------



## philoctetes

Flavius said:


> Hi, Philoctetes. Do you mean the Naxos 'Toward the Sea, Rain Tree...' with Aitken and the Toronto group? I have several other chamber music disks (ASV, BIS, et al.), and other Naxos releases, but only the Aitken and Toronto one. (Your Schnittke violin concerts sound interesting. I have several of his works.)


Yes, the one with Toronto. I couldn't remember the details... right now listening to Prokofiev #1 Symphony, the Gliere #3 is next... both conducted by Ferenc Fricsay

This is my first post from a new Azulle Access 3 PC stick loaded with Linux Mint 19.1... smaller than a cellphone. So far so good.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## flamencosketches

Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 from 1953 (?)

I just got back about an hour ago from seeing this live by the local symphony orchestra. I've never been to a symphony before and they did a pretty great job. I can't say the symphony itself didn't lose me at times, but parts of it really blew my mind, especially the first movement. Anyway, I wanted to hear what a more traditional take on it sounds like for a point of reference, and from what I understand this is about as close as it gets. Very raw recording, and a very Soviet sound. Loving it so far.

(They also played a three song suite for cello and strings by Bernstein, I forget the name but I was pleasantly surprised by that; I only really know Bernstein for his conducting, and West Side Story, and this was nothing like that).


----------



## Rogerx

János Rolla conducting; Canon & Gigue

Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Dale Clevenger (horn)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Alexander Willens conducting; Cherubini: Cantatas

Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak, Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano), Nicolas Boulanger (Cabanis), Francois Eckert (Le Marck), Ursula Eittinger (Circé), Andreas Karasiak (tenor)

Kölner Academie.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> First listen.....
> 
> Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw performing Schubert's 3rd,5th and 8th Symphonies.....
> 
> first impressions-I have had the good fortune to have heard impressive recordings of these works from Abbado, Davis,van Immerseel and Mackerras but this really does sound like something else....


starting this rather cold January day with the 4th and the positive impressions continue......I also ordered a second hand copy of the Minkowski recordings and I suspect they will struggle to match this lot!


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Davis conducting; Delius: Appalachia & The Song of the High Hills

Andrew Rupp (baritone), Olivia Robinson (soprano)

Christopher Bowen (tenor)

BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello) performing; Schumann: Complete Piano Trios.


----------



## Marinera

Albums Aguirre and Tinto, disks 2 and 1 from this 4CD box-set









Original covers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third instalment of Mozart's concertos for this morning and early afternoon, including four shorter concertante pieces.

_Adagio_ for violin and orchestra in E K261 (1776):
_Rondo no.1_ for violin and orchestra in B-flat K269 (bet. 1775-77):
_Rondo no.2_ for violin and orchestra in C K373 (1781):



Concerto in C for flute and harp K299 (1778):
Flute Concerto no.1 in G K313 (1778):
Flute Concerto no.2 in D K314 - arr. of the Oboe Concerto (1778):










_Rondo no.1_ in D for piano and orchestra K382 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.17 in G K453 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):


----------



## Bourdon

*Johannes Regis*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Zubin Mehta conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## sonance

Hubert Parry:
Symphonic Variations; Concertstück in G minor; Symphonic Poem "From Death to Life"; Elegy for Brahms
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert (chandos)


----------



## Andolink

*James Dillon*: _The Gates_, for string quartet and orchestra (2016)
Arditti Quartet
SWR Symphonieorchester/Pierre-André Valade


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> Zubin Mehta conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
> 
> Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic.


Great performance and recording.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> View attachment 111758
> 
> 
> Das Lied von der Erde


Nothing for the recording. It is one of the BEST! Tennstedt is Mahler EXPERT, maybe THE EXPERT and the LPO under his direction made miracles with the Austrian.

One comment ONLY for *Das Lied von der Erde.*

Mahler, having his reasons certainly, told to his publisher and friends that this work is the best he had composed. (actually is his 9th Symphony) I strongly disagree. In comparison with the 2nd, the 8th (for me the best) and the 7th, (Das Lied der Nacht) this work lacks depth and its texts are not something special (I could say meaningless)

*Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde (nach Li-Tai-Po)* 
Shon winkt der Wein im goldenen Pokale,
Doch trinkt noch nicht, erst sing' ich euch ein Lied!
Das Lied vom Kummer
Soll auflachend in die Seele euch klingen.
Wenn der Kummer naht,
Liegen wüst die Gärten der Seele,
Welkt hin und stirbt die Freude, der Gesang.
Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod.

What we have here ? Poetry from China... about the happiness of drink. And at the end ''Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod." some Chinese philosophy, says the life is death. Ok. Many people maybe like such philosophies. But, I waited something more... (this is a VERY personal opinion)

*Der Einsame im Herbst (nach Tchang-Tsi) *

Herbstnebel wallen bläulich Ubern See;
Vom Reif bezogen stehen alle Gräser;
Man meint, ein Kuenstler habe Staub vom Jade
Über die feinen Blüten ausgestreut.

And again the same, this time with the Lonely man in the autumn... and yet another Chinese poet.

I DON'T say that is a bad symphony, this one. I say that Mahler tried to made something very peculiar, something very unique, but, at the end, he made something which remind me the "not meat and not fish", because of the nature of the texts he used, which *poetically are not very strong.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mariss Jansons conducting; Schubert-Mass No. 2 in G major, D167 and Gounod-St Cecilia Mass

Live-Recording, Munich, Herkulessaal, 27.-29.03.2007

Luba Orgonášová (soprano), Christian Elsner (tenor) & Gustáv Beláček (bass)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Dimace

DavidA said:


> Great performance and recording.


This is a very nice Resurrection. This symphony is so STRONG that in the last 40 years I listen it I found NOT a single bad recording.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Nothing for the recording. It is one of the BEST! Tennstedt is Mahler EXPERT, maybe THE EXPERT and the LPO under his direction made miracles with the Austrian.
> 
> One comment ONLY for *Das Lied von der Erde.*
> 
> Mahler, having his reasons certainly, told to his publisher and friends that this work is the best he had composed. (actually is his 9th Symphony) I strongly disagree. In comparison with the 2nd, the 8th (for me the best) and the 7th, (Das Lied der Nacht) this work lacks depth and its texts are not something special (I could say meaningless)
> 
> *Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde (nach Li-Tai-Po)*
> Shon winkt der Wein im goldenen Pokale,
> Doch trinkt noch nicht, erst sing' ich euch ein Lied!
> Das Lied vom Kummer
> Soll auflachend in die Seele euch klingen.
> Wenn der Kummer naht,
> Liegen wüst die Gärten der Seele,
> Welkt hin und stirbt die Freude, der Gesang.
> Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod.
> 
> What we have here ? Poetry from China... about the happiness of drink. And at the end ''Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod." some Chinese philosophy, says the life is death. Ok. Many people maybe like such philosophies. But, I waited something more... (this is a VERY personal opinion)
> 
> *Der Einsame im Herbst (nach Tchang-Tsi) *
> 
> Herbstnebel wallen bläulich Ubern See;
> Vom Reif bezogen stehen alle Gräser;
> Man meint, ein Kuenstler habe Staub vom Jade
> Über die feinen Blüten ausgestreut.
> 
> And again the same, this time with the Lonely man in the autumn... and yet another Chinese poet.
> 
> I DON'T say that is a bad symphony, this one. I say that Mahler tried to made something very peculiar, something very unique, but, at the end, he made something which remind me the "not meat and not fish", because of the nature of the texts he used, which *poetically are not very strong.*


Forget the text,the music is all important.Das Lied von der Erde is in my opinion Mahler's most beautiful orchestral work.Well,that"s my opinion anyway.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

David Zinman conducting; Barber: Adagio for Strings, etc.

First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12/ Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5/: Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17/ Symphony No. 1, Op. 9

The Baltimore Symphony.


----------



## Bwv 1080

So far liking it better than the old DG recording


----------



## pmsummer

COMEDIE ET TRAGEDIE
Orchestral Music for Theatre
_Suite from 'Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme'_
- *Jean-Baptiste Lully*
_Les Éléments_
- *Jean-Féry Rebel*
_Suite from 'Alcyone'_
- *Marin Marais*
Tempesta di Mare
Gwyn Roberts, Richard Stone - directors
Emlyn Ngai -concertmaster
_
Chaconne_


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> Nothing for the recording. It is one of the BEST! Tennstedt is Mahler EXPERT, maybe THE EXPERT and the LPO under his direction made miracles with the Austrian.
> 
> One comment ONLY for *Das Lied von der Erde.*
> 
> Mahler, having his reasons certainly, told to his publisher and friends that this work is the best he had composed. (actually is his 9th Symphony) I strongly disagree. In comparison with the 2nd, the 8th (for me the best) and the 7th, (Das Lied der Nacht) this work lacks depth and its texts are not something special (I could say meaningless)
> 
> *Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde (nach Li-Tai-Po)*
> Shon winkt der Wein im goldenen Pokale,
> Doch trinkt noch nicht, erst sing' ich euch ein Lied!
> Das Lied vom Kummer
> Soll auflachend in die Seele euch klingen.
> Wenn der Kummer naht,
> Liegen wüst die Gärten der Seele,
> Welkt hin und stirbt die Freude, der Gesang.
> Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod.
> 
> What we have here ? Poetry from China... about the happiness of drink. And at the end ''Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod." some Chinese philosophy, says the life is death. Ok. Many people maybe like such philosophies. But, I waited something more... (this is a VERY personal opinion)
> 
> *Der Einsame im Herbst (nach Tchang-Tsi) *
> 
> Herbstnebel wallen bläulich Ubern See;
> Vom Reif bezogen stehen alle Gräser;
> Man meint, ein Kuenstler habe Staub vom Jade
> Über die feinen Blüten ausgestreut.
> 
> And again the same, this time with the Lonely man in the autumn... and yet another Chinese poet.
> 
> I DON'T say that is a bad symphony, this one. I say that Mahler tried to made something very peculiar, something very unique, but, at the end, he made something which remind me the "not meat and not fish", because of the nature of the texts he used, which *poetically are not very strong.*


I haven't warmed to this piece. And the sound on the Tennstedt recording doesn't help. It's a poor recording.


----------



## Marinera

Ararat. Canticum Novum & Emmanuel Bardon


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Forget the text,the music is all important.Das Lied von der Erde is in my opinion Mahler's most beautiful orchestral work.Well,that"s my opinion anyway.


How can I forget the text ? :lol: They are singing ALL the time! It is like an opera without good libretto, or a movie without scenario or cheap dialogues. The music is good, but the 50% of the pleasure. A good idea is to have this one without lyrics. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## eljr

Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C major Op. 3	
1	
Introduction
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
3:08	
2	
Alla Polacca
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
5:55	
3	
Nocturne in C minor Op 15 No 1
Auguste Joseph Franchomme
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
4:27	
Cello Sonata in G minor Op 65	
4	
Maestoso
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
15:10	
5	
Scherzo: [Allegro - Più lento - Tempo I]
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
5:16	
6	
Largo
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
3:37	
7	
Finale: Allegro
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
6:29	
8	
Nie ma czego trzeba Op 74 No 13
Frédéric Chopin
Steven Isserlis / Dénes Várjon
3:33


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> I haven't warmed to this piece. And the sound on the Tennstedt recording doesn't help. It's a poor recording.


You are perfectionist like me! The sound is a little moody but the whole thing is ok. I like that you refer to the sound. This is the correct way to evaluate a product. The symphony, as a work, dosen' t belong to my favorite works of the Austrian. This is clear... Thanks a lot for the comment!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll be offline for most of today but I have the fourth instalment of Mozart's concertos planned for later.

_Sinfonia Concertante_ for violin, viola and orchestra in E-flat K364 (1779):



_Allegro_ and _Rondeau_ in E-flat for an abandoned horn concerto ['Horn Concerto no.0'] K370b and K371 (1781):
Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat K417 (1783):
_Allegro_ in E for an abandoned horn concerto K494a (c.1786):



Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K466 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.22 in E-flat K482 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.23 in A K488 (1786):


----------



## Dimace

A lot of Mahler today and for a change I'm listening to an excellent* AIDA with Maria, Tucker, Barbieri, Gobbi (the Baritone) Modesti and Zaccaria. On the podium the one and only Tullio! *

1955 Recording. Label EMI. Teatro alla Scala di Milano.* PERFEKT!!!*


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> You are perfectionist like me! The sound is a little moody but the whole thing is ok. I like that you refer to the sound. This is the correct way to evaluate a product. The symphony, as a work, dosen' t belong to my favorite works of the Austrian. This is clear... Thanks a lot for the comment!


I'll revisit when I get the Gielen set. And I have Bernstein's all male vocal version around here somewhere. Some fans say the 8th is hard to listen to but I have no problem. This Lied work is less enjoyable to my ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Harding conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## flamencosketches

The quintet. I'm not too big on the clarinet normally, but Fröst's tone is amazing. The quintet itself is beautiful. I've only heard it a few times but I rate it with the best of Mozart's chamber music. So melodically beautiful. I love how the clarinet develops on the ideas of the strings and vice versa. I watched a lecture yesterday of Bruce Adolphe in which he described the piece as being a reflection of a meeting and conversation in a Masonic Lodge where Mozart is represented by the clarinet. It kinda helped me understand better what was going on there.


----------



## sonance

Janáček: String Quartets
Melos Quartet (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> I'll revisit when I get the Gielen set. And I have Bernstein's all male vocal version around here somewhere. Some fans say the 8th is hard to listen to but I have no problem. This Lied work is less enjoyable to my ears.


You are my man!!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> Janáček: String Quartets
> Melos Quartet (harmonia mundi)


I trust the Harmonia Mundi Label. It has given us many rarities, collectables and excellent recordings. With Leos I have some issues… Generally speaking and only, I'm not very keen on his music.

Einen Wunderschönen Abend aus Berlin, mein Freund!


----------



## philoctetes

Sorry not joining the Mahler brigade today

I'm wondering what other people think of Lettberg. She has a broad range of dynamics but maybe not enough for the hardcore crowd. Ohlsson is more steely but more rigid. Lettberg flutters where Ohlsson hammers. Anyway she is not sounding worse on repeated hearings.


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## starthrower

I have the Lettberg set. Seems to be a like or hate issue. Now that the price has dropped to under 25 dollars, how much can one complain about a complete set with DVD? I'm not crazy about the piano sound. It's a little fuzzy, so I tend to listen to my Ruth Laredo set.


----------



## Dimace

philoctetes said:


> Sorry not joining the Mahler brigade today
> 
> I'm wondering what other people think of Lettberg. She has a broad range of dynamics but maybe not enough for the hardcore crowd. Ohlsson is more steely but more rigid. Lettberg flutters where Ohlsson hammers. Anyway she is not sounding worse on repeated hearings.


Give me Scriabin with everyone! I will NEVER say something. PERFEKT!


----------



## Enthusiast

Purchased years ago as a cheap download during one Christmas period. I've dipped into it a few times as I have always had a soft spot for Dowland. Today - Disc 2:









Then some Byrd - music I am less certain about. Perhaps it is the performance - although I do much prefer this to Volume 5 that I listened to yesterday.


----------



## Bourdon

*Maderna*

Time to listen again to these pieces,saw it yesterday,so I do the same.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ They are great pieces, aren't they?


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no. 5*









*Zubin Metha
Los Angles Philharmonic *


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ They are great pieces, aren't they?


Yes they sure are and worth the trouble to listen to it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


I like the lady, my friend! :lol: For the music no comment! (my post quality is completely FFFF... I know. :lol: )


----------



## Merl

Another day, another Mahler symphony performance from the excellent 1995 Mahler Feest. Haitink and the VPO have actually made the 3rd sound like a decent symphony to me rather than a turgid, overlong mes of ideas. I still think it's far too long but this performance is superb. Only Honeck has made it to the end of the symphony with me before (something every other Mahler conductor has failed to do) so it says something that I enjoyed this account. I'm loving these Mahlerfeest performances up to now. Hugely recommended set (unless the remainder turn out to be crap - which I doubt).


----------



## philoctetes

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ They are great pieces, aren't they?


Ok, I'm hearing them now... my intro to Maderna... I like the orchestral parts!


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Ludwig, Wunderlich Philharmonia & New Philharmonia orchestras/ Klemperer (EMI


One of the great recordings: two of the greatest singers of our time, and a conductor titan. The orchestras are among the finest. As for the music, Mahler is among the immortals, whatever private reservations the listener might have. What a melodic gift! And certainly a master orchestrator. 'Das Lied' is a masterpiece, the poetry itself beautiful and thought-provoking.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Another day, another Mahler symphony performance from the excellent 1995 Mahler Feest. Haitink and the VPO have actually made the 3rd sound like a decent symphony to me rather than a turgid, overlong mes of ideas. I still think it's far too long but this performance is superb. Only Honeck has made it to the end of the symphony with me before (something every other Mahler conductor has failed to do) so it says something that I enjoyed this account. I'm loving these Mahlerfeest performances up to now. Hugely recommended set (unless the remainder turn out to be crap - which I doubt).


3 can be a bit of an ordeal but do you really mean to say that Horenstein didn't do it for you ... or, indeed, Jansons?


----------



## philoctetes

Those raving over Das Lied oughtta give an ear to Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony. It's passed off as a imitation but Zemlinsky was really better than that... both were touched by the spirit of Alma ya know... ha. Zemlinsky went further with the concept in his opera The Chalk Circle, which I also like.

The Gielen Lyric is great and includes some fine Berg.


----------



## Guest

Last night I listened to music from two EMI France discs of music by d'Indy conducted by Pretre and Dervaux

Diptyque Mediterraneen by Pretre










A nice piece, the recording here is rather wan and thin. Far inferior to the Gamba/Iceland recording on Chandos.

Jour D'ete a la Montage (forgive me the diacritics, I don't have the keyboard for it) by Dervaux










Very good recording, generally lusty performance in authentic French style in good late analog sound. Orchestre Philharmonique Des Pays De Loire is one of my favorite orchestra names.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while since I listened to this but for the last week or two I have been meaning to put it on ...


----------



## eljr

Third Symphony (Original version)


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: St. John Passion*
Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, etc.

This was my first listen to this work. The first part was a bit of a slog, but things picked up for me with Part II.


----------



## D Smith

Antheil: Symphonies 3 & 6. Short works. Storgards/BBC Philharmonic. Just delightful. First rate performances and outstanding recorded sound. Music to cleanse the palate. Recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Philoctetes, re Zemlinsky: I agree, he is in the same league as Mahler. I have the Sonopoli 'Lyrische Symphonie' (and Soltesz' s 'Der Kreiderkreis'), and will listen to the former again later. As Alma said, she 'collaborated'! (Her sculptress daughter was once a neighbor, in Beverly Glen, L.A..)




t later.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Bach: St. John Passion*
> Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, etc.
> 
> This was my first listen to this work. The first part was a bit of a slog, but things picked up for me with Part II.


This sounds like ''The girl looked like a ****, but after, in the bedroom, she showed her real potential."

*I can listen such music 1/2 times per year. Respect for the Greatest, but I prefer my Parry. (What a composer! What a music! Rocks the house!)


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> I like the lady, my friend! :lol: For the music no comment! (my post quality is completely FFFF... I know. :lol: )


Actually, you have livened up the place. You remind me a bit of member deprofundis, but with better English skills. And a tad less eccentric because nobody can match the peerless man from north of the border!


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> This sounds like ''The girl looked like a ****, but after, in the bedroom, she showed her real potential."
> 
> *I can listen such music 1/2 times per year. Respect for the Greatest, but I prefer my Parry. (What a composer! What a music! Rocks the house!)


Who is Parry? I'm not coming up with who that could be a nickname for.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> Who is Parry? I'm not coming up with who that could be a nickname for.


One month Boulez sentence for you! No appeal! :lol:

*SIR CHARLES HUBERT H. PARRY! (1848-1918) *

Listen the symphony No.4 of him. Just once. After listen the No.5 And after come and tell me what you think. You will lose your mind with him! (when I say that the English composers are HAMMER, I mean it. Such a music!!!!)


----------



## bharbeke

Boulez conducted a little Handel and Berlioz that I like, but he has never done much for me as a composer. Prison break!

Seriously, though, thanks for letting me know about Parry. I have added those two symphonies to my list to try.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> Boulez conducted a little Handel and Berlioz that I like, but he has never done much for me as a composer. Prison break!
> 
> Seriously, though, thanks for letting me know about Parry. I have added those two symphonies to my list to try.


It is very admirable how much you love to learn, my friend. If you are young you have a big potential. If you are older you should be a very wise man. In both cases you have my respect and my love.


----------



## Malx

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber, Rosary Sonatas nos 1 -10 - Daniel Sepec (Violins), Hille Perl (Viola da Gamba), Lee Santana (Archlute, Theorbo), Michael Behringer (Harpsichord, Organ).

I have only recently discovered these marvellous works. I believe they will stand different interpretations, at which thought I can hear my wallet groan.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Das klagende Lied. Janowitz, Draksler, Patzak, Grosses Wiener Rundfunkorch./ Richter (Archipel)


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Fiery and passionate Bruckner performed marvelously by Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin. This orchestra really has an individual sound to it which I love. Recommended (the whole set).


----------



## Malx

Sofia Gubaidulina, Garten von Freuden und Traurigkeiten - Marina Piccinini (Flute), Kim Kashashian (Viola), Sivan Magen (Harp).


----------



## Guest

Her hair on fire playing won't be to all tastes, but I finding it thrilling. It's nice to hear someone play with so much passion and individuality. Superb sound, too.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Kurt Sanderling, Staatskapelle Dresden

Thanks to Triplets for this recommendation. The orchestra brings appropriate power, energy, and majesty to this symphony. It's right at the top with the Munch/Boston Symphony recording.


----------



## Joe B

Enough time before dinner for Ola Gjeilo's "Tundra" & "Song of the Universal":


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Her hair on fire playing won't be to all tastes, but I finding it thrilling. It's nice to hear someone play with so much passion and individuality. Superb sound, too.


I like Khatia. I met her also in a concert, here in Berlin. She is a very decent piano player, with good expression and technic. The most important to me is that she's also a very good Lady. She is not cheap. She has a level and she is staying there for some years now. I tend to believe that the artists from East Europe they have in their veins the piano. Especially if they are coming from the ex USSR territory, like her. It is very sadly to inform you, that the real BIG pianists today are like the white sharks and tigers: Endangered! Everyone who has a good technic sells him/her self like a pianist. They are hitting like crazy the keys and that's it. Khatia is trying more. She is respecting the manuscript. Not profoundly like the Zimerman, but in a certain level. I will tell you a VERY simple trick to evaluate a pianist: Go and buy an Urtext manuscript of the composer will be played. Open it and follow what is written together with the music. (if you can read the notes, of course) I'm doing this with every new recording. Pianist who doesn't follow the manuscript is dead for me. Period. Is like you are reading Tolstoy and instead to follow the text you say whatever you want. This is blasphemy and totally unacceptable behavior. 
,


----------



## millionrainbows

A pants-leg-flapping harpsichord version of Chromatic Fantasy that will nail you to the wall. Long unavailable on CD, will it ever be?










Anthony Newman - Bach: Italian Concerto and Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, Haydn Sonata No. 33, Newman: Chimaeras I & II


----------



## Malx

The most recent composer being considered on the "Exploring Contemporary Composers" thread is Australian composer Brett Dean who used to play viola with the Berlin Philharmonic.
I knew I had heard his name and felt sure I had a recording somewhere featuring him - after a bit of digging around I found it.

Benjamin Frankel, Viola Concerto - Brett Dean, Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Flavius

Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier. Janowitz, Moll, Minton, Popp, Salzburg/ von Dohnányi (Gala)


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer.

The more I hear of Baiba Skride's recordings the more I rate her playing.


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 4 Fm Mravinsky Leningrad

I love the opening movement that starts with the ultimate wake up call to something new and different. And then about 5 minutes in ends in such a beautiful almost Waltz like melody. But be forewarned the brass is waitining patiently to have the last word : )


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Malx

John Taverner, Magnificats for 5 & 6 voices - Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.

A fitting close to tonight's listening.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The piano obviously suffers in comparison to the orchestral originals in terms of color and sustain, but taken on their own terms, these are stunning arrangements. I had not previously heard of her, but she handles these monstrously difficult works with aplomb. Superb sound (24 bit 96k FLAC).


----------



## bejart

Antoine Mahaut (ca.1720-ca,1785): Symphony No.4 in C Minor

Hans-Martin Linde conducting the Cappella Coloniensis


----------



## flamencosketches

Colin M said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 4 Fm Mravinsky Leningrad
> 
> I love the opening movement that starts with the ultimate wake up call to something new and different. And then about 5 minutes in ends in such a beautiful almost Waltz like melody. But be forewarned the brass is waitining patiently to have the last word : )


I listened to that same recording earlier too!


----------



## flamencosketches

Arvo Pärt - Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
- Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
- Lee Santana - chitarrone
- Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (ca.1746-ca.1825): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.21, No.6

Ensemble Alraune -- Clara Franziska Schotensack, violin -- Stefano Zanobini and Hildegard Kuen, violas -- Augusto Gasbarri, cello


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> KAPSBERGIANA
> _Libro Terzo_
> *Girolamo Kapsberger*
> Los Otros
> - Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
> - Lee Santana - chitarrone
> - Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


Beautiful cover and as always excellent photo shooting. (I made a small, about 5 CDs, catalog with recordings you have to give them a go, as a good addition for my already vast collection. I'm sure that I will not regret. I trust your taste)


----------



## Joe B

Cyril Scott's String Quartets #'s 1, 2, 4:










Archaeus Quartet (Dutton Laboratories)


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
_Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
Los Otros
- Hille Perl - viola de gamba
- Lee Santana - chitarrone
- Steve Player - bagroque guitar
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Tracks 1-6, 11, and 12 of Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom":


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111


----------



## Red Terror

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Ermahgerd! They forgot to comb her hair!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Giuseppe Maria Cambini (ca.1746-ca.1825): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.21, No.6
> 
> Ensemble Alraune -- Clara Franziska Schotensack, violin -- Stefano Zanobini and Hildegard Kuen, violas -- Augusto Gasbarri, cello


I wish I had a house like that.


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


> I wish I had a house like that.


Be practical, imagine the upkeep!


----------



## Red Terror

pmsummer said:


> TINTO
> _Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
> Los Otros
> - Hille Perl - viola de gamba
> - Lee Santana - chitarrone
> - Steve Player - bagroque guitar
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


Hille Perl must loooove The Cure.


----------



## Rogerx

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin), Krystian Zimerman (piano) performing; Strauss & Respighi: Violin Sonatas.


----------



## haydnguy

philoctetes said:


> Sorry not joining the Mahler brigade today
> 
> I'm wondering what other people think of Lettberg. She has a broad range of dynamics but maybe not enough for the hardcore crowd. Ohlsson is more steely but more rigid. Lettberg flutters where Ohlsson hammers. Anyway she is not sounding worse on repeated hearings.


I remember when this came out it was SO expensive. I wondered what was so great about it. I was curious but couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Trio performing; Schubert Piano Trios


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich*

Listening to Symphonies 2, 3, 4.

Russian State Choral Chapel
Alexander Yurlov, choir master
Moscow Philharmonics Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin, conductor


----------



## Red Terror

Currentzis is perhaps the greatest conductor of Mozart. His version of the Requiem is my favorite...


----------



## Red Terror

Hit delete, please. I thank ye.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I remember when this came out it was SO expensive. I wondered what was so great about it. I was curious but couldn't justify the cost.


Please, without many questions, support the German products! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## deprofundis

_*I have a terrible tooth ache the pain on a 1-10 scale is an 11,

*_
Now for the currently music part please , this is the purpose of the post, i'm listening the majestic & grandiose , one of the best obscur italian of renaissance, The great Pomponio Nenna on Tactus, it's marveleous as i said in a post, the vocal or fluid, the instrumental part is tasty.

I'm expecting sooner are later an LP on Nonsuch label of Nenna release date 1973 woaw, this will be hudge, Pomponio Nenna in analogue whit one track of Gesualdo a galliard piece.Joy ride, they said it was ship to me lately 2 day ago, it's comming my way.

I dont understand no one put more exposure on Nenna,, as far as i know there aree sparse only fews recordings, that i'm aware of the Tactus as i said pretty damn good, the LP on nonsuch is consort music hmm hmmm this most be greatand Eminent & Talented Paul van Nevel made arecording of Pomponio Nenna called something something i dont recalled and i dont wont to check on wikipedia.

My point is he wrote a lot of madrigals and works not all been publish yet, this i dont understand Nenna is just as interresting as Gesualdo in term of bold sound avant-(in term of chromatismo) or Luzzasco Luzzaschi fame..

So please publish these darn madrigals works non publish please do a box-set of nenna entire madrigali, this would be super , Brilliant Classical i'm talking to you guys, if someone can pulled it it's you guys.

I hopw you enjoy reading my post as mutch as i enjoy writing them for yahh hey?
Take good care , and do the same thing as i did make people aware classical is not elevator music or muzak but real music, finnnd people disciple open minded people and introduce them to the masters, not everyone will follows but it's so rewarding for a classical fan to inspired a friend a stranger into listening to classical ,and actualy succeding in doeing so., Have a nice day take good care from deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

One of the best discoveries for me if not _the best_ of the last year. My thanks to Rogerx.


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.
> 
> Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.


*Uschida is THE Mozart pianist.* Period. I have never said something for her tremendous ability with the Austrian, because my lack of proficiency with him didn't allow it. But for the Beethoven I can say something: If you like not only to listen top Beethoven but also to know how is working playing the German, go and buy him with her. Period. (a SUPER teacher also. She and Cyprien, the best piano teachers on Japanese soil)


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> One of the best discoveries for me if not _the best_ of the last year. My thanks to Rogerx.


Magic pure! Thank a lot! You, my dearest and our excellent senior friend and music guru, Rogerx.


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> I wish I had a house like that.


I always thought if I were allowed to choose any artwork in the world, I would prefer to live in one, where everything is the artwork.


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> TINTO
> _Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
> Los Otros
> - Hille Perl - viola de gamba
> - Lee Santana - chitarrone
> - Steve Player - bagroque guitar
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


Lol it's so perfect :lol:


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


> Currentzis is perhaps the greatest conductor of Mozart. His version of the Requiem is my favorite...


Totally agreed! And this is not only the best but also the most collectible recording of Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> KAPSBERGIANA
> _Libro Terzo_
> *Girolamo Kapsberger*
> Los Otros
> - Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
> - Lee Santana - chitarrone
> - Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


One of the things I really miss in my Los Otros cd set is this cover art.


----------



## haydnguy

*Tallis/Byrd/Sheppard*


----------



## Red Terror

A rollicking ride. Reference recording.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - the 6 motets BWV 225-230, Corboz*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of Mozart's concertos this morning and early afternoon.

Horn Concerto no.3 in E-flat K447 (bet. 1784-87)
Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):
Horn Concerto no.1 in D K412 (1791):



Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491 (1785-86):
Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.26 in D K537 (1788):
Piano Concerto no.27 in B-flat K595 (bet. 1788-91):










Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (1791):


----------



## sonance

Dimace said:


> I trust the Harmonia Mundi Label. It has given us many rarities, collectables and excellent recordings. With Leos I have some issues… Generally speaking and only, I'm not very keen on his music.
> 
> Einen Wunderschönen Abend aus Berlin, mein Freund!


We all have our likes and dislikes. My father used to say that there are as many tastes as there are people ...

Yet it is a pity that you don't like Janacek. I like his string quartets, the Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Fiddler's Child and other orchestral works very much (though I still shy away from his operas). And I really love his piano music: In the Mist; Sonate 1.X.1905; On an Overgrown Path ... - If you don't know the piano music I'd like to recommend the performance by Andras Schiff (to which I'm listening just now).


----------



## Bourdon

*Palestrina*

*Canticum Canticorum*

*There is a beauty and serenity that does not seem to be of this world.*


----------



## Jacck

sonance said:


> We all have our likes and dislikes. My father used to say that there are as many tastes as there are people ...
> 
> Yet it is a pity that you don't like Janacek. I like his string quartets, the Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Fiddler's Child and other orchestral works very much (though I still shy away from his operas). And I really love his piano music: In the Mist; Sonate 1.X.1905; On an Overgrown Path ... - If you don't know the piano music I'd like to recommend the performance by Andras Schiff (to which I'm listening just now).


I like virtually everything by Janáček and especially his operas (Liška Bystrouška, Jenůfa, From the House of the Dead). He was a pretty unique composer who was ahead of his time. I only wish he had written more, especially some symphonies.

and my grandmother used to say, that everyone has his own way of being stupid


----------



## jim prideaux

'especially some symphonies'^^^^^......

exactly the same thought occurred to me not so long ago!


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> 3 can be a bit of an ordeal but do you really mean to say that Horenstein didn't do it for you ... or, indeed, Jansons?


Honestly, I've had tons of Mahler cycles and individual performances but always found every 3rd a dire trudge. Interesting you mention Horenstein as it was the first 3rd I ever got in the Brilliant Classics box set. I've never liked that performance and, in fact, revisited it about 2 years ago but still it left me totally cold. Either I've changed (likely) or Haitink:s performance was so good he just caught me unawares. BTW, I have nowt against Horenstein. I love his Mahler 1st. I'm gonna relisten to a few 3rds this week to see how I feel about it.


----------



## Red Terror

Sublime. Reference recording.


----------



## chill782002

Szymanowski - Symphony No 3 ("Song of the Night")

Antoni Wit / Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a wonderful work by a composer who deserves to be better known. The use of a solo tenor and choir reminds me somewhat of Mahler and it can't be a coincidence that the nickname the work goes by reflects that often used for the latter composer's 7th symphony.


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> We all have our likes and dislikes. My father used to say that there are as many tastes as there are people ...
> 
> Yet it is a pity that you don't like Janacek. I like his string quartets, the Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Fiddler's Child and other orchestral works very much (though I still shy away from his operas). And I really love his piano music: In the Mist; Sonate 1.X.1905; On an Overgrown Path ... - If you don't know the piano music I'd like to recommend the performance by Andras Schiff (to which I'm listening just now).


To say the truth, I have everything of Leos... He is a good composer. My problem is with his Glagolitische Messe, which I didn't like it (Mackerras) Since then I prefer to listen Dvorak, Fibich, Smetana, etc... Andras is one of my Gods in Piano. As I have written, a couple of years before, I attended a masterclass with him (and Perahia) in Tel Aviv. Superb pianist, the BEST teacher and a living music Encyclopedia. Thanks a lot for your comments, my dear!


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


> Sublime. Reference recording.


Currentzis before, Alexander and Garrick now! You and me will go like a dream, my dearest! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> Honestly, I've had tons of Mahler cycles and individual performances but always found every 3rd a dire trudge. Interesting you mention Horenstein as it was the first 3rd I ever got in the Brilliant Classics box set. I've never liked that performance and, in fact, revisited it about 2 years ago but still it left me totally cold. Either I've changed (likely) or Haitink:s performance was so good he just caught me unawares. BTW, I have nowt against Horenstein. I love his Mahler 1st. I'm gonna relisten to a few 3rds this week to see how I feel about it.
> 
> View attachment 111815


I agree with you. These series weren't so good, generally speaking, but also is not something you can immediately dismiss. Haitink, Lenny, etc. toping any Mahler's list, but it is good for us to have also other recordings. Comparison makes good!


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## joen_cph

Gilels / Beethoven.

Various stuff from this excellent set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Honestly, I've had tons of Mahler cycles and individual performances but always found every 3rd a dire trudge. Interesting you mention Horenstein as it was the first 3rd I ever got in the Brilliant Classics box set. I've never liked that performance and, in fact, revisited it about 2 years ago but still it left me totally cold. Either I've changed (likely) or Haitink:s performance was so good he just caught me unawares. BTW, I have nowt against Horenstein. I love his Mahler 1st. I'm gonna relisten to a few 3rds this week to see how I feel about it.
> 
> View attachment 111815


Well, I've obviously got to listen to that Haitink! Was that Horenstein the one with the LSO? I find it inspired even if not perfect! Also, I recently listened to the Jansons and felt it solved all the problems _I _had with the work.


----------



## Red Terror

Well, I've managed to stay up all night listening to music. Might as well go out with an existential bang...


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> To say the truth, I have everything of Leos... He is a good composer. My problem is with his Glagolitische Messe, which I didn't like it (Mackerras) Since then I prefer to listen Dvorak, Fibich, Smetana, etc... Andras is one of my Gods in Piano. As I have written, a couple of years before, I attended a masterclass with him (and Perahia) in Tel Aviv. Superb pianist, the BEST teacher and a living music Encyclopedia. Thanks a lot for your comments, my dear!


Go for the Ancerl - a different experience entirely!


----------



## Rogerx

Fitzwilliam String Quartet with George Isaac (cello), Martin Jones (piano) performing; Delius & Sibelius: String Quartets


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Go for the Ancerl - a different experience entirely!


I tried everything, except Head & Solders! :lol:
*
Karel is TOP! You are right! *


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


> Well, I've managed to stay up all night listening to music. Might as well go out with an existential bang...


Scriabin before and now Schnittke... The beauty and the beast! :lol: (never the less a good CD for any collection)


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> Gilels / Beethoven.
> 
> Various stuff from this excellent set.
> 
> View attachment 111818


Gilels is so GREAT pianist that is very difficult for someone to make comments for his tremendous abilities and dexterities. Despite all these I must say that the Beethoven is not his strongest composer. I find his play a little bit dry. Sterilized! Especially his 5 concerts with Detroit SO gave me this impression. (of course maybe the recording wasn't good. But SACD was and the 3rd concert was significantly better than the other 4... What can I say? Comments welcome!)


----------



## Andolink

New to my collection today. Couldn't resist HIP Berlioz and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Rogerx

Astor Piazzolla: Grand Tango!

Isabelle van Keulen Ensemble: Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Christian Gerber (bandoneon), Ulrike Payer (piano), Rüdiger Ludwig (double-bass)


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> Scriabin before and now Schnittke... The beauty and the beast! :lol: (never the less a good CD for any collection)


who is the beauty and who is the beast? Scriabin wanted to undo all of creation with this composition


----------



## Andolink

*Oliver Schneller* (*1966): works for instruments and electronics


----------



## Rogerx

Andolink said:


> New to my collection today. Couldn't resist HIP Berlioz and it's gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 111819


There's another one coming; ( Les nuits d'été), sung by: Ian Bostridge.


----------



## Dimace

Before I start to pick up my children a little bit of *Korngold! *And more specifically from *Das Wunder der Heliane.* If someone doesn't have this opera is committing crime against the humanity and its civilianization. We are speaking for THE OPERA! For the libretto! FOR THE MUSICAL DRAMA!






(I'm so many years in love with Renee... The woman of my dreams. Once I kissed her hand after a concert. Now I'm waiting for the second time...)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Sinfonia Drammatica*

Not exactly Respighi's best work, but it fits a dark, gloomy, and rainy day in Tennessee.


----------



## bejart

Bach: Violin Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1043

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach-Collegium Stuttgart -- Isabelle Faust, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Albrecht conducting; Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 2 & Cello Sonata

Sol Gabetta (cello), Michaela Urzuladea (piano)

Münchner Philharmoniker.


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air_
*Marthe Perl - Irish Traditional - Antonio Soler - Michel Farinel - Marin Marais - Tobias Hume - Richard Sumarte - John Dowland - Thomas Ford - Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Before I start to pick up my children a little bit of *Korngold! *And more specifically from *Das Wunder der Heliane.* If someone doesn't have this opera is committing crime against the humanity and its civilianization. We are speaking for THE OPERA! For the libretto! FOR THE MUSICAL DRAMA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm so many years in love with Renee... The woman of my dreams. Once I kissed her hand after a concert. Now I'm waiting for the second time...)


Oh dear...........


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Still a soft spot for the suite in a minor,here beautifully played by the Parley of Instruments.


----------



## joen_cph

Dimace said:


> Gilels is so GREAT pianist that is very difficult for someone to make comments for his tremendous abilities and dexterities. Despite all these I must say that the Beethoven is not his strongest composer. I find his play a little bit dry. Sterilized! Especially his 5 concerts with Detroit SO gave me this impression. (of course maybe the recording wasn't good. But SACD was and the 3rd concert was significantly better than the other 4... What can I say? Comments welcome!)


Sometimes he is a bit too cool. Generally speaking not in this set. I've mentioned the sonata 23 in the box before, as an example of the exact opposite of being too detached.


----------



## sonance

Mauricio Kagel / Alfred Schnittke: Piano Trios
Liszt-Trio Weimar (aeon)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphony No. 34. Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Lovely and straightforward, nothing added. Though I couldn't just stop at one so listened to 29, 30, 31 and 33 as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ That Jochum Haydn set is very special to me.

Meanwhile, a meditative day so far with disc 4 of the Lindberg Dowland set and then the hypnotic Mr Abel's Fine Airs (I was reminded about it by someone listening to it the other day).


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Violin Sonata No 2

Arthur Grumiaux - Violin

Gyorgy Sebok - Piano

Recorded 1975


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Symphony No.3
Les Espaces du Sommeil


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 103*


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more Abel. Pleasant Baroque-Classical transition piano concertos.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 22 "The Philosopher," 102, and 86

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## bejart

Christian Ernst Graf (1723-1804): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.17, No.1

Via Nova Quartet: Mechthild Blaumer and Lorenz Blaumer, violins -- Helmut Winkel, viola -- Mario Blaumer, cello -- Eri Takeguchi, harpsichord


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Piano Trio Hob. XV:7 in D


----------



## D Smith

Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonatas, various. Soyeon Kate Lee. Lee brings a lot to these works; her phrasing and touch are wonderful, drawing you in to each one. The piano is recorded well too. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

TWO PAGES (1968)
MUSIC IN FIFTHS (1969)
*Philip Glass*
Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
Cluster Ensemble

_Hevhetia_


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

préludes Op.28 & 45 + Op.posth No.26


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.100 in G Major

Sir Colin Davis conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 34*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

Norgard symphonies - 3 and 8.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Chopin*
> 
> préludes Op.28 & 45 + Op.posth No.26


Nikita was a big teacher! I attended once upon a time a masterclass of him and I can say that I was profoundly impressed from his skills and knowledge. But, most of all, I admire the Russian because of one of his many famous students: The one and only Ingrid Haebler! The true incarnation of Franz Schubert!

Now… To tell you the truth, I have never heard Nikita playing Chopin. I was loving him because (what else) of his unique Liszt. The man was the BEST with Liszt! I'm a little bit worried, because I don't have this one and because of my ignorance. (at the end no one is perfectly informed… )


----------



## pmsummer

_RAMEAU_
*Jean Philippe Rameau*
Bob James - digital synthesizer
_
Columbia Masterworks_


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Rain Tree--complete solo piano music. Noriko Ogawa (BIS)


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Nikita was a big teacher! I attended once upon a time a masterclass of him and I can say that I was profoundly impressed from his skills and knowledge. But, most of all, I admire the Russian because of one of his many famous students: The one and only Ingrid Haebler! The true incarnation of Franz Schubert!
> 
> Now… To tell you the truth, I have never heard Nikita playing Chopin. I was loving him because (what else) of his unique Liszt. The man was the BEST with Liszt! I'm a little bit worried, because I don't have this one and because of my ignorance. (at the end no one is perfectly informed… )


Ah......Haebler,I have the Mozart piano sonatas ( Philips ) There are not so many Magalov recordings,he didn't like the studio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit*

Samson Francois


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Concertos No. 22 In E Flat, K. 482 / No. 23 In A Major, K. 488 
Robert Casadesus, George Szell ‎
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6194, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1960.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


>


Mahler + Boulez + Wunderhorn = Wunderbar!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part one for this evening.

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
Double Concerto in B-minor for violin, viola and orchestra WoO (1932):
_Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings - revised for chamber orchestra op.1 (orig. 1932 - rev. 1936):
_Young Apollo_ for piano and string orchestra op.16 (1939):



_Soirées musicales_, after Rossini op.9 (1936):



_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1934):
_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):



Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945):
Violin Concerto op.15 (1939 - rev. 1958):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoskawski, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Joe B

Doing chores all day, this is the first time I've sat down.....need something soothing:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Part two of three Beethoven.

Violin Sonatas nos 2, 4, 5 and 8. Disk two of my new purchase. 









Piano sonatas nos 17 Tempest, and 29 Hammerklavier from my new purchase 









String Quartets 7-10









Symphonies 5&7









Symphony no 6









Most enjoyable!


----------



## Itullian

Starting to listen to this box set.
Symphony number 1


----------



## Guest

Jappelli studied composition with Leo Brouwer, whose influence is quite audible in that the music is obviously contemporary but very tuneful, and it often relies on repeated melodic cells--not quite true minimalism, though. Impressionistic is probably more accurate. The frequent use of retuned strings (usually up or down a half-step) produces some very interesting sororities. Anyway, it's pleasant to listen to and Dieci is an outstanding player. Excellent sound.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Zappa (ca.1745-ca.1800): Symphony No.4 in C Major

Vanni Moretto leading Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss 
Ein Heldenleben, op. 40*









*Willi Boskovsky-solo violin

Clemens Krauss
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Kollwitz

Bruckner 8 - Carlos Paita and the Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

A really dynamic performance. The brass sounds distinctive and good. Final movement is particularly powerful - strong timpani. Interesting phrasing at points. Will definitely listen again.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, "Symphony No. 55" in B-flat major, K.45b-Anh 214. This symphony is generally attributed to Mozart and is thought to have been composed in Salzburg in 1768. It's a very nice work.


----------



## Joe B

Taking my lead from @Kollwitz, "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## KenOC

Poulenc,_ Concert champêtre_. A very nice harpsichord concerto from the 1920s, one of several written for Wanda Landowska around that time. It's played here on piano, which works fine.


----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Piano Trio No.5 in G Minor, Op.142

Hartley Piano Trio: Caroline Clemmow, piano -- Jacqueline Hartley, violin -- Lionel Handy, cello


----------



## Joe B

Music of Eriks Esenvalds performed by The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge:


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

Fritz Wunderlich, tenor
Hubert Giesen, piano

1) Die schone Mullerin - D795 (Song cycle to poems by Wihelm Muller)
2) The Trout (D550)
3) Wild Rose


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.894-D.784.


----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) performing; Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## JosefinaHW

_Bach Piano Transcriptions by Busoni_ performed by Nikolai Demidenko

Thank you, Kontrapunctus, based on your experience I purchased this and two of the others in the Hyperion Bach Piano Transcriptions series: Volume 10: Saint-Saens and Isidore Philipp and Volume 6: Walter Rummel. Several CDs and a DVD I've been awaiting anxiously have kept me from getting to them immediately, but I have begun. 

This is the cover photo of the Busoni, but I purchased mine new.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Busoni-...usoni+hyperion&qid=1547964574&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.

first listen to Minkowski and 'Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble'.......


----------



## Rogerx

Sviatoslav Richter (piano) performing; Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 .


----------



## Eramire156

*It is snowing, it is 4am, with my morning coffee*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Karl Leister
Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> first listen to Minkowski and 'Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble'.......


This is a set I like a lot, in my view Minkowski excels in the earlier works and to my ear is only very good in 8 & 9 
I will be interested in your thoughts Jim.


----------



## Malx

Yesterdays listening included:

Mozart - Symphony 34 for the Saturday Symphony









Vagn Holmboe, Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra + Intermezzo Concertante for Tuba and Orchestra.









Biber, Rosary Sonatas 11-16.









Servais, Grand Duo de Concert + Souvenir de Spa.
Sadly I was underwhelmed by both pieces!


----------



## Dimace

JosefinaHW said:


> _Bach Piano Transcriptions by Busoni_ performed by Nikolai Demidenko
> 
> Thank you, Kontrapunctus, based on your experience I purchased this and two of the others in the Hyperion Bach Piano Transcriptions series: Volume 10: Saint-Saens and Isidore Philipp and Volume 6: Walter Rummel. Several CDs and a DVD I've been awaiting anxiously have kept me from getting to them immediately, but I have begun.
> 
> This is the cover photo of the Busoni, but I purchased mine new.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Busoni-...usoni+hyperion&qid=1547964574&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


Busoni gave Bach new, greater horizons. I don't like very much the music of the Greatest, but when I have a transcription from Ferruccio the situation dramatically changes. It is like I have my beloved Grand Piano and the harpsichord in one packet, the well known (to me) romantic chords and the mathematical music sequences (of Bach) at the same time. This is magical and I enjoy it a lot!


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Olivier Greif: Sonate de Requiem; Trio
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano; Antje Weithaas, violin (harmonia mundi)










now:
Olivier Greif: Cello Concerto „Durch Adams Fall" 
Henri Demarquette, cello; Orchestre National de France/Jean-claude Casadesus (accord)


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> This is a set I like a lot, in my view Minkowski excels in the earlier works and to my ear is only very good in 8 & 9
> I will be interested in your thoughts Jim.


first listen to the 4th and 5th is really very positive. I also got hold of the Harnoncourt recordings and they are really impressive so far....odd thing is that I had always held the Davis Staatskapelle interpretations in high regard but I can see the two cycles I have just encountered (along with Anima Eterna) replacing Davis.It does seem that those conductors who invest time in the earlier works uncover something of significance.....I have an increasing admiration for the 3rd for example.


----------



## Dimace

bejart said:


> Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Piano Trio No.5 in G Minor, Op.142
> 
> Hartley Piano Trio: Caroline Clemmow, piano -- Jacqueline Hartley, violin -- Lionel Handy, cello


Louis was one of the greatest violin virtuosos compared only to Paganini and famous composer in his time. I'm sure that these works are better than his operas. At least I hope so...


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to the 4th and 5th is really very positive. I also got hold of the Harnoncourt recordings and they are really impressive so far....odd thing is that I had always held the Davis Staatskapelle interpretations in high regard but I can see the two cycles I have just encountered (along with Anima Eterna) replacing Davis.It does seem that those conductors who invest time in the earlier works uncover something of significance.....I have an increasing admiration for the 3rd for example.


Jim, I first listened to the Schubert Symphonies via the Colin Davis recordings and was left feeling there was something missing.
I find the general articulation and the gently sprung rhythms heard in Minkowski's recordings and those of Immerseel much more to my liking.
I have the early sixties Bohm set but rarely listen to it now - in fact it is likely to be a casualty when my next clear out occurs.

Edit:
If you don't already know it this disc conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham is a classic.









Manacorda and Bruggen are also worth hearing!


----------



## Bourdon

*Italia Mia*


----------



## Taggart

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> ... Servais, Grand Duo de Concert + Souvenir de Spa.
> Sadly I was underwhelmed by both pieces! ...


Malx - don't give up on these works. Yes, they are not very "deep" compositions, but can give so much joy. From my own recordings of Servais' music with the cellist Didier Poskin (label: fuga libera) I know that this music can be quite infectious with jolly. But when listening to them I have to be in a really carefree mood already. So, I guess, it depends on listening when the time is right ...

Well, for the moment I'm listening to Greif again (not jolly) ...

Olivier Greif: Sonata for two cellos "The Battle of Agincourt"; String Quartet no. 2 with three sonnets by Shakespeare
Ensemble Syntonia; Patrick Langot and Agnès Vesterman, cellos; Alain Buet, baritone (zigzag)










... which will be followed by
Olivier Greif: Sonate de Guerre
Pascal Amoyel, piano (pianovox)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Benjamin Britten part two this afternoon.

_Russian Funeral_ for brass ensemble WoO (1936):



Suite from the music for the J.B. Priestley play _Johnson over Jordan_ WoO - suite arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (orig. 1939 - arr. 1988):



_Canadian Carnival Overture_ op.19 (1939):
_Sinfonia da Requiem_ op.20 1940
_Diversions_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954):
_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941):
_An American Overture_ op.27 (1941):



_Matinées musicales_, after Rossini op.24 (1941):
_Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ from the opera _Peter Grimes_ op.33a/b (1944-45):
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ - variations and fugue on a theme by Henry Purcell op.34 (1946)


----------



## Red Terror

One of the best recordings of 2018.

I am often unimpressed with classical music stars. Hahn is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## Rogerx

Takács Quartet performing: Beethoven : String Quartet No.11 In F Minor, Op.95 - "Serioso"/ String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 130


----------



## Malx

Inspired by other posts read this morning:

Janacek Glagolitic Mass CPO, Ancerl.









Schubert, Symphonies 3 & 5 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Immerseel.









Greif, Sonata de Requiem.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*


----------



## Enthusiast

More Norgard A strange sounding opera ... attractive as music, though, and I listen to it mostly as a cantata.


----------



## Rogerx

Vittorio Negri conducting; Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus.


----------



## Joe B

I just spent 3 hours shoveling 3 inches of SLUSH off the driveway. I've earned this:


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

La Nativité du Seigneur
Le Banquet Céleste
Apparition de l'eglise Eternelle

Great music and a joy to listen to.


----------



## Enthusiast

Joe B said:


> I just spent 3 hours shoveling 3 inches of SLUSH off the driveway.


Well if you will live on Astral Plane 7-B what do you expect?


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting: Mozart: Symphonies 34/35/36
Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Jim, I first listened to the Schubert Symphonies via the Colin Davis recordings and was left feeling there was something missing.
> I find the general articulation and the gently sprung rhythms heard in Minkowski's recordings and those of Immerseel much more to my liking.
> I have the early sixties Bohm set but rarely listen to it now - in fact it is likely to be a casualty when my next clear out occurs.
> 
> Edit:
> If you don't already know it this disc conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham is a classic.
> 
> View attachment 111851
> 
> 
> Manacorda and Bruggen are also worth hearing!


Sorry....forgot to mention Manacorda's as that is one of the cycles I do find myself returning to (and can clearly imagine doing so in the future)...thanks for your observations about the Davis recordings as you reinforce my almost intuitive reservations (sometimes find it difficult to express just what it is that I am not convinced by!)....have been looking for a second hand set of Bruggen's and will widen that search to include Beecham.

This is one of those instances where TC has proven really beneficial so thanks again Malx.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another short opera and another very appealing fill-up.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

Grieg, Schumann - Piano Concertos and Franck - Variations symphoniques
an old favorite of mine from EMI with the incomparable John Ogdon. Barbirolli and Berglund conducting the Philharmonia


----------



## Enthusiast

cougarjuno said:


> Grieg, Schumann - Piano Concertos and Franck - Variations symphoniques
> an old favorite of mine from EMI with the incomparable John Ogdon. Barbirolli and Berglund conducting the Philharmonia


I'm so glad you like that record. I do, too, but many see Ogdon's approach to the Schumann (and, I think, the Grieg) as very eccentric.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I have the early sixties Bohm set but rarely listen to it now - in fact it is _*likely to be a casualty when my next clear out occurs*_.


I wouldn't do it, Malx. I know what you mean but it is typical Bohm in this sort of repertoire - all style and not a lot of flair - which just occasionally is just what you need! That and an astounding performance of the 9th.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> _Bach Piano Transcriptions by Busoni_ performed by Nikolai Demidenko
> 
> Thank you, Kontrapunctus, based on your experience I purchased this and two of the others in the Hyperion Bach Piano Transcriptions series: Volume 10: Saint-Saens and Isidore Philipp and Volume 6: Walter Rummel. Several CDs and a DVD I've been awaiting anxiously have kept me from getting to them immediately, but I have begun.
> 
> This is the cover photo of the Busoni, but I purchased mine new.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Busoni-...usoni+hyperion&qid=1547964574&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


I'm glad you like it. I think I have the entire series--all are excellent.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I'm so glad you like that record. I do, too, but many see Ogdon's approach to the Schumann (and, I think, the Grieg) as *very eccentric.*


Sometimes, when we don't understand someone of something we name it eccentric or eccentricity. Ogdon was MANY years in front of his era. Because of his illness he could see things the other pianists couldn't imagine. If we had a Nobel price for the pianistic innovation, John should be the winner.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am a big believer in the early Schubert symphonies and have loved them since introduced to them through the classic Beecham record of 3 and 5 in the 1960s. I have explored very many sets over the years and have a few favourites. Anyway, the discussion (celebration) of various sets going on here between Malx and Jim Prideaux made me want to check out my memory by listening to three favourite accounts of the 3rd.

Minkowski is, of course, very good with some lovely phrasing to go with his generally lively approach. The Menuhin (the one with the Sinfonia Varsovia not the EMI one) is really lovely. For me, though, the Kertesz is wonderful. A larger orchestra (but this _is _Romantic music) does not get in the way of beautiful phrasing and lots of life: I find it compelling!

The Kertesz set that I have has a much more appealing cover than the one I have posted. And I suspect the Menuhin may be difficult to get at the moment ... which is a shame because it is an excellent and unique set (see for example https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/schubert-the-symphonies-yehudi-menuhin).


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Another short opera and another very appealing fill-up.
> 
> View attachment 111859


Great opera but the sound is much too low.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in E Minor, RV 409

Nicholas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 13--2nd Sunday after Epiphany. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Chorus & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Malx

Kaija Saariaho, Solar & Graal Theatre (Violin Concerto) - John Storgards (violin) Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Hannu Lintu.

From this box set which is a fine introduction to Saariaho's sound world.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> first listen to Minkowski and 'Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble'.......


first listen-6th and 7th ('8th') and this really is as good as I initially imagined!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Sonatas for viola da gamba and obbligato harpsichord BWV 1027 & BWV 1028 - Guido Balestracci & Blandine Rannou.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Purcell, _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary_, Gardiner (Thanks to either PMSummer or Pugg; it was quite awhile ago.)


----------



## Red Terror

Great recording of an oft neglected symphony.

On a different subject, the album cover designer got away with murder on this one. He/she literally took an old Bernstein photo and used the autotrace filter on it-voilà!

Lunch time!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven Quartets Op. 18 1 and 4*

The Lindsays play these nicely. I'm used to the Berg quartet, who play with more bite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - USSR Ministry of Culture SO, Gennady Rozdestvensky.

A disc that's hard to recommend due to a shrill top end to the sound and a large number of bronchial ailments in the audience of this live recording which sadly intrude. I say sadly because underneath these issues there is a terrific performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: "A London Symphony" 
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

I have to be in the right frame of mind to listen to RVW and usually I'm drawn to his last three Symphonies. I haven't heard this work in some time so I look forward to it.

To shake things up further I have opted for Haitink over Boult. I'm a fan of Boult's interpretations but Haitink is also fantastic here (as is the Orchestra).

I'm really enjoying listening to this performance with fresh ears.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2*
Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra, recommended by Jeff W

Once again, the 3rd movement is lovely beyond measure. The difference with this recording is that the other movements are also worthy of note, especially the even ones. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bourdon

JosefinaHW said:


> Purcell, _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary_, Gardiner (Thanks to either PMSummer or Pugg; it was quite awhile ago.)


Herreweghe has also a very good recordings (HM)


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## JosefinaHW

bharbeke said:


> *Bach: St. John Passion*
> Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, etc.
> 
> This was my first listen to this work. The first part was a bit of a slog, but things picked up for me with Part II.


*The first part was a bit of a slog?!?!?!?! *My God Man, you MUST listen to other recordings then. Even better, watch the ritualization performed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Have you heard of the Digital Concert Hall of the BP?

In the meantime we must hold an immediate intervention for you:


----------



## JosefinaHW

If you are interested I will send you a code to access the site free for seven days. This "performance" is a bucket experience!











:trp:


----------



## bharbeke

JosefinaHW said:


> *The first part was a bit of a slog?!?!?!?! *My God Man, you MUST listen to other recordings then. Even better, watch the ritualization performed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Have you heard of the Digital Concert Hall of the BP?
> 
> In the meantime we must hold an immediate intervention for you:


I liked the chorus from this video a lot. The only other recommended version I have seen recently is the Harnoncourt. What do you think of that one?


----------



## laurie

This never fails to make me happy


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening my way through this bargain box of pianistic lovelinesso

Yes, I am listening sideways


----------



## JosefinaHW

bharbeke said:


> I liked the chorus from this video a lot. The only other recommended version I have seen recently is the Harnoncourt. What do you think of that one?


As far as I can remember I have not listened to the Harnoncourt.

The first full performance that I've ever heard of this work was the staged/ritualized version of the Berlin Philharmonic and that had such an extraordinary impact on me that I don't think any other performance will ever move me as much. I also own and have listened to the full Helmuth Rilling performance with Matthias Goerne and it is a wonderful recording.

I recommend you watch the staged version and listen to the full Rilling performance with Goerne (I don't think the entire recording of the latter is on YouTube, though.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

I should also tell you about another completely different style of performing the St. John Passion and I know that it is many people's favorite. I think because they heard this style first. Anyway this is the/or one of (?) Karl Richter's performances. _I do like the soloists but as for the rest, it has not appealed to me_ (yet). (I'm going to watch it again now or at least try.)

Here it is:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MusicSybarite

Kontrapunctus said:


>


The _Piano Quintet_ is a masterwork I discovered on this forum.


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: 24 Preludes; Nocturnes from Opp. 27, 55 & 62. Bolet* (Decca)

*Bechstein


----------



## Joe B

Stravinsky's "Symphony in 3 Movements":


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
*Heinrich Laufenberg*
_and his contemporaries_
Ensemble Dragma
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice, harp
Jane Achtman - vielle
Marc Lewon - voice, lute, vielle, direction
Elizabeth Rumsey - vielle
Hanna Marti - voice​
_RAMÉE_


----------



## Joe B

Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue":


----------



## Red Terror

One of the great Parsifal recordings by Hans Knappertsbusch. Highly recommended.


----------



## D Smith

Circa 1700: Purcell and his generation. This is a collection of chamber music -sonatas and suites - beautifully performed by La Reveuse. It features works by Henry and Daniel Purcell, Blow, Giovanni Battista Draghi and others. The ensemble playing is some of the best I've heard. Very recommended.


----------



## Vronsky

György Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, String Quartet No. 2, Ramifications, Lux aeterna & Aventures 
Ensemble InterContemporain, Lasalle Quartet & Pierre Boulez


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Maria Tipo (EMI)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Piano Concerto No. 21 In C Major K.467 / Piano Concerto No. 24 In C Minor K.491
Robert Casadesus / George Szell, Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra 
Columbia ‎- MS 6695, Columbia Masterworks, Vinyl, LP, US, 1965.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing; Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 111876


Double Concertos for Two Violins, Strings, and Basso Continuo
in G major, RV 516
in D major, RV 511
in D minor, RV 514
in B flat major, RV 524
in C minor, RV 509
in A minor, RV 523

Rocky


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen-6th and 7th ('8th') and this really is as good as I initially imagined!


early start with the equally impressive 9th (Minkowski-Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble)


----------



## RockyIII

Vivaldi
The French Connection

Concertos for Flute, Violin, Bassoon & Strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler - Director/Violin
Katy Bircher - Flute
Peter Whelan - Bassoon

Rocky


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3.

Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphonies 2 and 3 from the recent Okko Kamu cycle. There are really good performances!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bourdon said:


> Herreweghe has also a very good recordings (HM)


Thank you very much. I will find it. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Vittorio Negri conducting; Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, R.644
Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin.


----------



## sonance

Thierry Pécou: L'Oiseau innumérable 
[Piano Concerto and works for keyboard instrument solo]
Alexandre Tharaud, piano, organ positive, spinet, clavichord; Ensemble orchestral de Paris/Andrea Quinn (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you very much. I will find it. :tiphat:


This is the one to look for.:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

This morning

Liszt - Concert-Pharaphrases fom Opera (G. Verdi) - Rigoletto; Ernani (disk 4); Sonate in B (disk 2). Claudio Arrau, piano









Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15; Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89









On the last movement of the piano quintet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Red Terror said:


> Great recording of an oft neglected symphony.
> 
> On a different subject, the album cover designer got away with murder on this one. He/she literally took an old Bernstein photo and used the autotrace filter on it-voilà!
> 
> Lunch time!


I've always been puzzled by this sleeve as I didn't know Lenny ever grew face fungus - I imagined it to be Bernstein's face with Zimerman's beard!


----------



## Rogerx

Josep Pons conducting; Falla: Noches en los jardines de Espana/ Cuatro piezas españolas/Homenaje 'Pour le Tombeau de Paul Dukas etc

Javier Perianes (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Benjamin Britten's orchestral works for this afternoon.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):

 ***

(*** - same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Cello Symphony_ op.68 (1963):



_Occasional Overture_ op.38 (1946):
_The Building of the House_ - overture op.79 (1967): 
_A Suite on English Folk Tunes: "A time there was..."_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1966 and 1974):



_Prelude and Fugue_ for eighteen strings op.29 (1943):
_Lachrymae_ - variations after the song _"If My Complaints Could Passions Move"_ by John Dowland for viola and piano op.48 - arr. for viola and string orchestra op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Hilarion Alfeyev's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Meistersinger (an orchestral tribute)

Edo de Waart conducting; Wagner: Meistersinger (an orchestral tribute)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in E Minor, Op.5, No.2

Jed Wentz and Marion Moonen on flutes with Musica ad Rhenum


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini - Accademia Ottoboni


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Lee (horn), Roy Howat (piano), Oliver Lewis (violin) andCeruti Quartet performing; Johann Carl Eschmann: In Autumn/String Quartet in D minor/ Fantasy Pieces for violin and piano, Op. 9


----------



## cougarjuno

Haydn - String Quartets op.77 nos. 1 & 2 and op. 103 - Takacs Quartet


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Minor, Wq 170

Gustav Leonhardt leading the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Ticciati conducting; Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Preise dein Glücke, gesegnetes Sachsen, BWV 215

Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd, BWV 208


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, and 7 (or 8; I'm so confused).
*


----------



## Vasks

Newly arrived. Got its first spin today.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 7

Hermann Scherchen / Toronto Symphony Orchestra

Live recording, Massey Hall, Toronto, April 25, 1965

A conversation in another thread put me in the mood to dig this one out, a disc I haven't listened to for some time. A mono recording in somewhat subpar sound but a highly individual interpretation, the fastest performance of this particular symphony that I've heard, clocking in at a brisk (for this work) 68 minutes.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Lieder 

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Edwin Fischer, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Norgard 6 etc.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Another day, another Mahler symphony performance from the excellent 1995 Mahler Feest. Haitink and the VPO have actually made the 3rd sound like a decent symphony to me rather than a turgid, overlong mes of ideas. I still think it's far too long but this performance is superb. Only Honeck has made it to the end of the symphony with me before (something every other Mahler conductor has failed to do) so it says something that I enjoyed this account. I'm loving these Mahlerfeest performances up to now. Hugely recommended set (unless the remainder turn out to be crap - which I doubt).
> 
> View attachment 111772


Earlier today I finally got to hear this Haitink VPO Mahler 3 that restored Merl's faith in the work. It _is_ very good and I am left after some 100 minutes of music feeling that the piece has a tight structure and is a single unified whole! I will need to compare it with the few others that have kept me happy!


----------



## bejart

ETA Hoffmann (1776-1822): Harp Quintet in C Minor

Parisii Quartett with Isabelle Moretti on harp: Thierry Brodard and Jean-Michel Berette, violins -- Dominique Lobet, viola -- Jean-Philippe Matrignoni and Susanne Eychmuller, cellos


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3
*

I stumbled on this set a few months ago, and I've been impressed with it. The sound is alive, and Solti brings out nuances. Plus, the third movement is the right tempo, at least for my ears.


----------



## Enthusiast

I do enjoy this work a lot.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Ernst Weyse (1774-1842): Symphony No.1 in G Minor, DF 117

Lars Ulrik Mortenesen conducting the Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Guest

Strauss, Ein Heldenleben, Reiner, Chicago










A gorgeous recorded performance. For all the big boxes I snagged, I kick myself for missing the Reiner box (which is OOP and is generally offered for outrageous prices where you can find it).


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 4 from the box set below:


----------



## Merl

This has had positive but mixed reviews, which I can't understand cos it's a tremendous disc. Tilson Thamas and his San Francisco forces turn out a beguiling Appalachian Spring (the complete ballet music) , a spirited Rodeo and an excellent Billy the Kid. Cracking recorded sound (listen to the almighty, thunderous timpani at the end of Billy the Kid if you don't believe me). Thoroughly enjoyed listening to this in the car.


----------



## D Smith

Tessarini: 10 Violin Concertos. Fabrizio Ammeto/L'Orfeo Ensemble. Pleasant music, very well performed


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Variations Goldberg. Maria Tipo. (EMI. 2nd CD of 3 CD set)


----------



## Guest

Great playing and sound. In fact, it inspired me to buy a guitar made by the builder on this recording, Kolya Panhuyzen! (It will be here on Wed...)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Ballades, Op. 10*

I got this at a thrift store a couple years ago and never paid much attention to it, for some reason. It's a snow day. Time to get caught up.


----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Bach: Variations Goldberg. Maria Tipo. (EMI. 2nd CD of 3 CD set)


I like Tipo, particularly for the Partitas.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Partitas, 1, 2 & 4; 3, 5 & 6. Maria Tipo (EMI)


----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 1
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
John Holloway - violin
Manfred Kraemer - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos < Dacapo_


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> first listen to Minkowski and 'Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble'.......


and this evening.....1-3 (or should I have said 3-1 as this disc is configured oddly!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Hindemith - Das Marienleben (Annelies Kupper)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various non-operatic works tonight. Both _Wozzeck_ and _Lulu_ will be aired before too long, though.

Piano Sonata op.1 1907-08):



Twelve selections from _(46) Jugendlieder_ for voice and piano WoO (1901-08):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide (Close Both My Eyes)_ - song for voice and piano (first setting) WoO [Text: Theodor Storm] (1907):
_Sieben frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO - version for voice and orchestra [Texts: Carl Hauptmann/Nikolaus Lenau/Theodor Storm/Rainer Maria Rilke/Johannes Schlaf/Otto Erich Hartelben/Paul Hohenberg] (orig. c.1905-08 - arr. 1928):
_Altenberg Lieder_ - five songs for soprano and orchestra op.4 [Texts: Peter Altenberg] (1912):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide (Close Both My Eyes)_ - song for voice and piano (second setting) WoO [Text: Theodor Storm] (1925):



String Quartet op.3 (1910):
_Hier ist Friede (Here is Peace)_ - song no.4 from _(5) Altenberg Lieder_ for voice and orchestra - arr. for piano, harmonium, violin and cello by Alban Berg (orig. 1912 - arr. 1917):
_Vier Stücke_ for clarinet and piano op.5 - arr. for viola and piano by Henk Guittart (orig. 1913 - arr. 1992):
_Lyric Suite_ for string quartet WoO (1925-26):
_Adagio_ from the _Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds WoO - arr. for violin, clarinet and piano by Alban Berg (orig. 1923-25 - arr. 1935):










_Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds (1923-25):



_Drei Stücke_ for orchestra op.6 (1914-15):
_Drei Sätze_ from the _Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet WoO - arr. for string orchestra by Alban Berg (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1928):
Violin Concerto WoO (1935):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Zweden, Netherlands Phil.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Andre Ernest Gretry (1741-1813): String Quartet No.2 in B Flat

Haydn Quartet: Alexander Tai and Kati Sebestyen, violins -- Erwin Schiffer, viola -- Gyorgy Schiffer, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 8 - LSO, Rostropovich.

A dark and individual reading of this great work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nicolas Flagello, The Passion of Martin Luther King*

Dimace, you might find this interesting. Flagello intersperses Latin liturgy with the words of Dr. King regarding brotherly love, faith in God, and enduring hardship. This is maybe not Flagello's best work, it is nevertheless accessible and makes its point.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

elgars ghost said:


> I've always been puzzled by this sleeve as I didn't know Lenny ever grew face fungus - I imagined it to be Bernstein's face with Zimerman's beard!


You might be right-Looking at it again I think it is indeed Zimerman rather than Bernstein. Pedestrian execution, at any rate.


----------



## Dimace

I have a very busy week but the CDs are coming and at least I can make a couple interesting (hopefully) presentations the upcoming days...

*This recording is consider to be the best of Mendelssohn's famous Oratorium ''Paulus'' * And what else can be a recording with a galaxy of some of the best voices in the human history, like *Helen Donath, Hanna Schwarz, Warner Hollweg and Diedrich Fischer - Dieskau!!! * The Knabenchor Wuppertaler Kurrende & The Chor des Städtischen Musikvereins zu Düsseldorf (a very rare recording appearance) are conducted from the *Hartmut Schmidt* (also rare appearance) The Düsseldorfer Symphoniker is conducted by the *Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos!* *And the great Rudolf Mandalka plays solo violoncello*. The recording is from 1977 (LP) and 1987 (CD)

The cultural value of this recording is high. You can't find today a single recording in every art of big musical production with such a cast. Nobody could pay for it. Period. The collectability of the Artikel good. The sound is not great, but doesn't have big problems. Mint copies seldom to be found because of the age of the CDs (32 years old)


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>


:tiphat: for every BIG pianist! (and NOT for every pianist...) Excellent!


----------



## Malx

Via Qobus, while I await my delivery 

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.

I was keen on buying a few of Gielen's Mahler discs when I stumbled upon a fantastic offer this evening which I have posted on the "Ridiculous bargains Cds & Mp3s thread". I couldn't resist!

For those who may be interested here is the link:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586


----------



## Flavius

Mozart; Beethoven: Chopin: Sonata KV 283; Sonata op.109; Ballata opp. 23, 38, 47 & 52, Studio op. 10 n.3. Maria Tipo (Ermitage)


----------



## Joe B

Dudley Buck: "Hymn to Music"
Miklos Rozsa: "The Lord is my shepherd"
Wallingford Riegger: "Evil shall not prevail"
William Schuman: " Declaration Chorale"
Melisa Dunphy: "What do you think I fought for at Omaha Beach?"
Ulysses Kay: "A Lincoln Letter"
U2 arranged by Bob Chilcott: "MLK"
Williiam Dawson: "There is a balm in Gilead"
Sven Lekberg: "Lament"
Stephen Paulus: "Stabat Mater"
Roy Harris: "Symphony for Voices I-III"
Howard Helvey: "Sunset St Louis (Three Teasdale Madrigals)"


----------



## Red Terror

One of the best Mahler cycles ever recorded.


----------



## D Smith

Corelli: Concerto Grossi op. 6. Nicholas McGeghan. Philharmonia Baroque. A favourite album which I listen to frequently


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Johan Rueter - bass
Copenhagen Royal Chapel Choir
The Dufay Collective
Ebbe Munk - conductor
_
Naxos < Dacapo_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 & 4. Maria Tipo, London Sym. Orch./ Graf (EMI)

I'm having a day with Maria Tipo.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

I'm not sold on her interpretation of "Pictures" overall (it has some great moments), but the other works are hair-raising! Excellent sound.


----------



## Guest

No.1 today. This all-analog remastered set sounds fantastic, and the performances are exemplary.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs.


----------



## Sid James

Since I last posted, its been these. I was reminded of Boyce by Rogerx and of Hartmann by elgar's ghost. You gents posting these wasn't too recent, but I kept them in mind for future listening.

*Ravel:
Bolero, Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2, Ma Mere L'Oye, La Valse, *Rhapsodie Espagnole*
- Los Angeles Phil./Zubin Mehta & *LSO/Pierre Monteux - Eloquence

*Philip Glass: 
Metamorphosis 1-5, Mad Rush, Wichita Sutra Vortex*
- The composer on piano - CBS

*Boyce: 
Eight Symphonies*
- Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Ronald Thomas - CRD

*Concertos from Spain*
*Albeniz* Rapsodia Espanola (arr. C. Halffter)*
*Turina* Rapsodia sinfonica
*Montsalvatge* Concerto Breve for Piano & Orchestra
*Surinach* Concerto for Piano & Orchestra
- Alicia de Larrocha, piano/*London PO/Royal PO/Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos - Eloquence

*Album: 20th Century Piano Sonatas*
*Berg* Piano Sonata
*Hindemith* Piano Sonata No. 2
*Schoenberg* Three Piano Pieces
*Hartmann* Piano Sonata "27 April 1945"
- Allison Brewster Franzetti, piano - Naxos

*Ravi Shankar:*
*Morning Love* - Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
*Raga Piloo**
*Prabhati*
Raga Purlya Kalyan
Swara-Kakali*
Sitar Concerto No. 1* - Terence Emery, bongos/LSO/Andre Previn
*Sitar Concerto No. 2 "A Garland of Ragas"* - LPO/Zubin Mehta
*Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Ravi Shankar, sitar with Kamala Chakravarti, tanpura; Alla Rakha, tabla - EMI, 2 disc set.

_Ravi Shankar's appearance at the 1966 festival briefly transformed our quarters at the Landsdowne Hotel into a corner of Old Delhi, and confronted me with one of the most scarifying challenges of my life. Ravi's quid pro quo for coming was that I should give a joint concert with his group: first I alone, playing a Bach sonata; then the Indians; then, for the finale, West would join East in a specially chosen raga to suit my inexperience. To ease me into public improvisation, a day and a half were cleared of other duties and devoted to rehearsal. In our modest sitting room early one morning crowded Ravi, his tabla player, his drone player, and the cohort of fans that follows any Indian musician. A rug was spread out, incense sticks lighted, the lotus position assumed, and we began. I took the precaution of bringing a sheet of music paper on which to sketch my part as it came into being.

...When I joined Ravi and the others (with rug and incense) on the stage, a burst of merriment from the audience greeted me. No doubt I did look a trifle incongruous in a borrowed Indian shirt and barefoot, but the laughter expressed only good will. Fortunately I made no obvious wrong turnings in the piece, at the end of which the audience called for more. "You're making the greatest mistake of your life," I told them. "I managed it once. I shan't be able to manage it again." "Go on," they urged. "Risk it!" So we risked it, and once again I got through my uncharted course not too inadequately. Just such warm-hearted concerts are a festival specialty._
- *Yehudi Menuhin*, in his autobiography.


----------



## KenOC

Sid James said:


> *Boyce:
> Eight Symphonies*
> - Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Ronald Thomas - CRD


Whenever I listen to Boyce, I think, what a jolly, welcome musical personality he has!


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco D'Avalos conducting; Clementi: Two Symphonies and Concerto for Piano in C

Pietro Spada (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Having a Takemitsu party tonight, various recordings. Twill by Twilight, Dream Window, Quotation of Dream… Definitely music to get spaced out to.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 

Berlin Philharmonic / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Rogerx

Goradon Nikolic conducting; Beethoven*. Clementi**. Cramer.

Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

Piano Sonata in B Minor, Op. 40 **

Piano Sonata in E Major, Op. 62 "Le retour à Londres"

Dejan Lazic (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Via Qobus, while I await my delivery
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.
> 
> I was keen on buying a few of Gielen's Mahler discs when I stumbled upon a fantastic offer this evening which I have posted on the "Ridiculous bargains Cds & Mp3s thread". I couldn't resist!
> 
> For those who may be interested here is the link:
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586
> 
> View attachment 111916


thanks for the major 'tip off' Malx...ordered this morning!

Minkowski (yes,again)-Schubert 5th and 6th.


----------



## Rogerx

Sviatoslav Richter (piano) performing; Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book *2*


----------



## Colin M

Red Terror said:


>


I am in love with what he wrought with the limited Sibelius oeuvre and can't wait to see what he can do with the many works of a piano genius. Thanks !


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> thanks for the major 'tip off' Malx...ordered this morning!
> 
> Minkowski (yes,again)-Schubert 5th and 6th.


You are welcome!


----------



## Malx

A bit more listening time available as I will be off work for a few days, fighting off the onset of shingles, hopefully it doesn't take too much of a hold.

Langgaard, Symphonies 9, 10 & 11 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
The opening bars of the short 11th symphony reminded me a little of Elgar??


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet No 10 Op 74 "Harp" - Budapest String Quartet.

This is the mono set from the early fifties which imo is preferable to the later stereo set.
The mono sound is first class and for me takes little adjusting to.









Now listening to the Grosse Fuge Op 133 from the same set.


----------



## Jacck

*Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre - Cembalo Suites 1-6
Couperin - L'Apothéose de Lully*
this music is addictive. I listened to both of these about 6 times in their entirety and after the brain gets used to the music and picks up the patterns, it is wonderful


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Piano Trio Op 1 No 3 - Daniel Sepec, Jean-Guihen Queyras & Andreas Staier.


----------



## sonance

Schubert: Winterreise
Christoph Prégardien, tenor; Andreas Staier, fortepiano (teldec)


----------



## Rogerx

Ardinghello Ensemble performing; Ries: Complete Chamber Music for Flute & String Trio Vol. 1
Flute Quartets.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chansons Française de la Renaissance*

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with the 2VS today - orchestral works of Arnold Schoenberg part one of two, plus the chamber works of Anton Webern.

_Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night)_ for string sextet op.4 - version for string orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):
_Pelleas und Melisande_ - symphonic poem after the play by Maurice Maeterlinck op.5 (1902-03):



_Kammersymphonie no.1_ in E op.9 - arr. for large orchestra op.9b (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and rev. 1935):



_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ op.16 (1909 - rev. 1949):



_Variations for Orchestra_ op.31 (1926-28):










_Two Pieces_ for cello and piano WoO (1899):
String Quartet WoO (1905):
_Langsamer Satz_ for string quartet WoO (1905):
_Rondo_ for string quartet WoO (1906):
Piano Quintet WoO (1907):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 (1909):
_Four Pieces_ for violin and piano op.7 (1910):
_Six Bagatelles_ for string quartet op.9 (1913):
_Three Little Pieces_ for cello and piano op.11 (1914):
Cello Sonata WoO (1914 - inc.):
Movement for string trio WoO (1925):
String Trio op.20 (1926-27):
Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1930):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola and piano op.24 (1934):
String Quartet op.28 (1936-38):


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Great record!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Bourdon

*La Quinta Essentia*

Enjoyed the chanson of Ockeghem J'En Ai Deuil, really beautiful. ( Chansons Française de la Renaissance CD 1 )

Continue now with Lassus Missa "Tous les regretz"
Thomas Ashewell Missa "Ave Maria"
Palestrina Missa "Ut re mi fa sol"


----------



## Rogerx

Le Mystère des Voix Bulgares performing; Mystic Chants - dics 1

De Sancta Maria / In Evangelium / De Virginibus / Item De Verginibus / De Undecim Milibus Virginibus / In Evangelium etc


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "La casa di campagna" (Alimena/Naxos)
M. Haydn - Three Marches (Goritzki/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Rondo in C, K. 373 (Grumiaux/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #39 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## Enthusiast

"La Magdalene - The Cult of Mary Magdalene in the Early 16th Century". I'm not really sure about the musical importance of the Mary Magdalene cult but this is either exciting music attractively performed or attractive music excitingly performed!


----------



## haydnguy

Being uneducated in music it sometimes is hard for putting in words how to describe some music. I will do my best here.

The music is modern and tonal. The strings are full and lush. Except for the first piece where the strings are lighter in sound. I am listening to this now as a "quick listen preview" and know that I will appreciate the music even more as I listen with more focused listening.

Dobrinka Tabakova is a 39 year old British/Bulgarian composer. She is respected as a composer. This CD earned a Grammy Nomination.

*Tabakova*
Title: String Paths

Track List

1) Insight
Roman Mints, violin
Maxim Rysanov, violin
Kristina Blaumane, cello

2) Concerto for Cello and Strings
Kristina Blaumane, cello
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Maxim Rysanov, conductor

3) Frozen River Flows
Roman Mints, violin
Raimondas Sviackevicius , accordian
Donatas Bagurskas, double bass

4) Suite in Old Style
Maxim Rysanov viola, conductor
Vaiva Eidukaityte-Sotrastiene, harpsichord
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra

5) Such Different Paths
Janine Jansen, Mulia-Maria Kretz, violins
Amihai Grosz, Maxim Rysanov, violas
Torleif Thedeen, Boris Andrianov, cellos
Stacey Watton, double bass


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ I do appreciate it when a listener tells us what an unfamiliar record is like.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Clementi: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma.


----------



## RockyIII

J. S. Bach
Goldberg Variations
Beatrice Rana - piano

Rocky


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Monteverdi. I've been a Gilchrist fan for fifteen years - I just love the opalescent quality to his voice. I'm also a big fan of Jonathon Cohen's Arcangelo but that is a more recent affair (since their Mass in B minor).


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Marinera

Albeniz - Iberia


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Hummel: Mathilde von Guise, Op. 100 (a three-act opera)*
Didier Talpain, Solamente Naturali, etc.

The opera music here is pretty good, but the takeaway from this post should be that the voices of Philippe Do and Kristine Gailite are incredible. The best arias were "Chi mai sapra spiegar" and "Il ciel le dia felicita!"


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Tennstedt.


----------



## Flavius

Malx, sorry to hear about the shingles. It's quite an ordeal, and I trust you have been gifted with patience. Have a quick recovery.


----------



## Guest

Louis Vierne, Piano Quintet










This is a piece of chamber music by a composer better known as a composer for organ (especially the Organ Symphonies).

A moving piece, with interesting melodies, harmonies and sonorities. The central slow movement is particularly impressive, with an otherworldly aura that is hard to describe. According to the notes the piece was written to note the death of Vierne's son in the first world war.


----------



## eljr

Track Listing - Disc 1
Sample Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
Catalogue d'Oiseaux	
1	
1er Livre: I. Le Chocard des Alpes (The Alpine Chough)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
9:37	
2	
1er Livre: II. Le Loriot (The Golden Oriole)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
8:18	
3	
1er Livre: III. Le Merle bleu (The Blue Rock Thrush)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
13:10	
4	
2e Livre: IV. Le Traquet Stapazin (The Black-eared Wheatear)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
14:15	
5	
3e Livre: V. La Chouette Hulotte (The Tawny Owl)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
8:04	
6	
3e Livre: VI. L'Alouette lulu (The Wood Lark)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
6:47


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Via Qobus, while I await my delivery
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.
> 
> I was keen on buying a few of Gielen's Mahler discs when I stumbled upon a fantastic offer this evening which I have posted on the "Ridiculous bargains Cds & Mp3s thread". I couldn't resist!
> 
> For those who may be interested here is the link:
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-6/hnum/7443586
> 
> View attachment 111916





Red Terror said:


>





Rogerx said:


> Francesco D'Avalos conducting; Clementi: Two Symphonies and Concerto for Piano in C
> 
> Pietro Spada (piano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra.





Malx said:


> A bit more listening time available as I will be off work for a few days, fighting off the onset of shingles, hopefully it doesn't take too much of a hold.
> 
> Langgaard, Symphonies 9, 10 & 11 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
> The opening bars of the short 11th symphony reminded me a little of Elgar??
> 
> View attachment 111918





bharbeke said:


> *Hummel: Mathilde von Guise, Op. 100 (a three-act opera)*
> Didier Talpain, Solamente Naturali, etc.
> 
> The opera music here is pretty good, but the takeaway from this post should be that the voices of Philippe Do and Kristine Gailite are incredible. The best arias were "Chi mai sapra spiegar" and "Il ciel le dia felicita!"





eljr said:


> Track Listing - Disc 1
> Sample Title/Composer	Performer	Time
> Catalogue d'Oiseaux
> 1
> 1er Livre: I. Le Chocard des Alpes (The Alpine Chough)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 9:37
> 2
> 1er Livre: II. Le Loriot (The Golden Oriole)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 8:18
> 3
> 1er Livre: III. Le Merle bleu (The Blue Rock Thrush)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 13:10
> 4
> 2e Livre: IV. Le Traquet Stapazin (The Black-eared Wheatear)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 14:15
> 5
> 3e Livre: V. La Chouette Hulotte (The Tawny Owl)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 8:04
> 6
> 3e Livre: VI. L'Alouette lulu (The Wood Lark)
> Olivier Messiaen
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> 6:47


No 24th hours passed since my last visit and I found a vast quantity of new presentations and, this is more important, an enorm quality waiting for me. Above is ONLY A SMALL SAMPLE of the recordings caught my eye. Very unfair indeed for the other great suggestions I didn't include because of my extrem limited time and posting restrictions. These moments I'm writing to you are the best of a difficult day and I want to thank you for making my evening better with your wonderful music. God bless you all, dear friends!

(six more days until the liberation… Next Monday evening I can rest and be musical again!)


----------



## Enthusiast

I've always loved Schubert's great. There have been quite a few great recordings. These are all very good. Both Kertesz and Bohm are (in their own ways) fairly conventional but they understand its ebb and flow perfectly. Menuhin's is the fastest I know - faster even that Dausgard - but manages to remain true to the work.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Sym. Nr. 16*. *Kelly, alto sax., Rundfunk-Sinnfonieorch. Saarbrücken/ Francis (CPO)


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM_


----------



## Malx

The first outing for a very long time for Tchaikovsky's second piano concerto, with the triple concerto second movement!

Peter Donohoe (piano), Bournemouth SO, Rudolf Barshai.
with Nigel Kennedy (violin & Aston Villa scarf) Steven Isserlis (cello).









Edit:

Elgar, Sea Pictures - Della Jones, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## starthrower

1-2


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Besides his hyper-ultra known Violin Concerto No. 1, the other concertante works for violin don't disappoint at all, and likely some of them are even greater than his most famous one. This set is a source of huge pleasure. My only complaint is about the sound of the orchestra, which is not the best in some works, and it's more noticeable in the Scottish Fantasy. The Accardo's playing is superb, warm and passionate.


----------



## Eramire156

*What the mailman delivered today...*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K.581

Johannes Brahms 
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Leopold Wlach
Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett*


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No 82 L'ours - Handel & Haydn Society, Harry Christophers.









In the player now:

J S Bach, French Suite in D minor BWV812 & Pierre Boulez, Incises both played by David Fray on this interesting disc I like the contrast of the old and the new.


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening following on from the Boulez element in David Frays disc played previously:

Boulez, Messagesquisse - Jean-Guihen Queyras (solo violincello) & Ensemble de violincellos de Paris, Pierre Boulez.
Boulez, Anthemes 2 - Hae-Sun King (violin) Electro-acoustic realisation: Andrew Gerzso (IRCAM).









As others have commented - this is a fine disc.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15, Wigglesworth. A very good performance of this elusive work - the entire Wigglesworth cycle is quite good IMO. Like some other BIS CDs, this has a very wide dynamic range -- perhaps too wide for some listening environments.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto Nr. 1 for Strings; Sym. Nr. 12, 'Los Muertos de la Plaza'. Stockholm Phil. Orch./ Larsson (Caprice)

I guess you either 'join' with this composer, or you don't. (I've just sent for four more symphonies.) Like the effective word, this music can take root. If you 'hear' it, you're a believer. Pettersson augments his own pain with the world's.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lots of Piazzolla


----------



## starthrower

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Lots of Piazzolla


Thin or thick crust?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thin, I guess. I found a searchable list of "all" arrangements of his music. Right now is a piano trio playing. I have a gig with violin & cello in April, and I probably have to arrange some myself. I have a great amp system on my classical guitar. We're playing at a pub! I like pepperoni piazzolla and strong beer


----------



## Joe B

Works by:
Blass Galindo
Jorge Cordoba
Maria Granillo
Luis Sandi
Rocio Sanz
Gonzalo Carillo
Salvador Torre
Victor M. Medeles.


----------



## Itullian

Whatever you do, don't buy this.
It's addicting!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich: Symphony # 5 in D Minor, Op. 47










Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Colin M

Magnard Symphony no. 1 Cm Ossonce BBC Scottish

After demonstrating his mastery of the counterpoint in the first movement, he moves to one of the most beautiful adagios in music. Magnard times it, ‘Religioso, largo.’ I agree.


----------



## Joe B

George Butterworth's "A Shropshire Lad", English Idylls No. 1", "English Idylls No. 2", "The Banks of Green Willow":


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Chailly conducting; Messa Per Rossini

María José Siri (soprano), Veronica Simeoni (mezzo), Giorgio Berrugi (tenor), Simone Piazzola (baritone), Riccardo Zanellato (bass); Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala.



> Not every contribution to this multi-authored memorial to Rossini may be in the same league as Verdi's Libera me (later upcycled for his own Requiem), but Chailly and his La Scala forces treat every phrase with such blazing conviction that the patchwork score comes across with real coherence; highlights include Antonio Bazzini's shamelessly operatic Dies Irae and tenor Francesco Meli's impassioned solo in Alessandro Nini's Ingemisco.


Katherine Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco D'Avalos conducting; Clementi: The Complete Symphonies

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes & Fugues Nos 1 -12 - Glenn Gould.


----------



## tdc

I've been listening lately to _Rodrigo: Guitar Music Vol. 2_ on Naxos, Jeremy Jouve guitar.

Excellent music. The _Toccata_ and _Invocacion y Danza_ are straight up masterpieces in my opinion.


----------



## jim prideaux

Colin M said:


> Magnard Symphony no. 1 Cm Ossonce BBC Scottish
> 
> After demonstrating his mastery of the counterpoint in the first movement, he moves to one of the most beautiful adagios in music. Magnard times it, 'Religioso, largo.' I agree.


going to give it a listen on YT at work....thanks!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> going to give it a listen on YT at work....thanks!


Magnard-1st Symphony.

Plasson conducting the 'Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse' (might be a provincial band but sounds impressive to me!)


----------



## Judith

For breakfast, tacking Mahler Symphony no 9. Enjoyed it but challenging(who says I don't enjoy a challenge) performed by London Philharmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt from box set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Arnold Schoenberg part two of two, plus the orchestral works of Anton Webern.

Interesting to hear these composers side by side - the master managed to avoid being straitjacketed by the rules of his own games but I sometimes wonder whether the pupil was in danger of painting himself into a corner with his unbending adherence to one set of them.

_Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene (Accompanying Music to a Cinematographic Scene)_ op.34 (1929-30):










Concerto for string quartet and orchestra WoO - adapted from Handel's _Concerto grosso_ in B-flat op.6 no.7 (1933):



_Kammersymphonie no.2_ op.38 (1906 and 1939):



Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):
Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):



_Im Sommerwind_ - _idyll_ after a poem by Bruno Wille WoO (1904):
_Passacaglia_ op.1 (1908):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 - arr. for string orchestra (1909 - arr. 1929):
_Six Pieces_ op.6 - arr. for smaller orchestra (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1928):
_Five Pieces_ WoO (1913):
_Five Pieces_ op.10 (1911-13):
Symphony op.21 (1928):
Orchestration of Franz Schubert's _(6) Deutsche Tänze_ for piano duet D820 (1931): 
Orchestration of J.S. Bach's _Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci_ from _Musikalishes Opfer_ BWV1079 (1934-35):
_Variations_ op.30 (1940):


----------



## Bourdon

*Pierre de la Rue*

Just arrived


----------



## Rogerx

Samson François (piano) performing; Chopin: Polonaises


----------



## Malx

This mornings listening:

After listening to some Bach earlier I did what I often do and played something relatively modern - I wonder if there is some musical linkage going on that I am unaware of?

Xenakis, Metastasis, Diamorphoses, Concret PH, Analogique A et B from this recently acquired set:









Langgaard, Symphonies Nos 12 & 13 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.









Brahms, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann.
Inspired by reading a thread on Brahms concerto.


----------



## Marinera

Brahms - Piano concerto No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/Wagner: Tannhäuser overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## Enthusiast

I love this record, love the naturalness of the voices as well as the gentle variety of the songs.


----------



## Marinera

Dalbavie - Sonnets de Louise Labe; Mozart - Jupiter Symphony 
Live Konzerthaus Berlin
Philippe Jaroussky, Ivan Fischer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote
*


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I love this record, love the naturalness of the voices as well as the gentle variety of the songs.
> 
> View attachment 111964


This a really fine one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Suite No 1 in D minor,Op.41
Suite No 2 in C,Op.53


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

Bronislaw Huberman with Arthur Rodzinsky conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Bliss - Fanfare Overture to "Adam Zero" (Handley/EMI)
Moeran - In the Mountain Country (Falletta/Naxos)
Howells - Piano Concerto #1 (Shelley/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

As fortune would have it I also have been listening to the Brahms Violin Concerto - a lovely performance, this - as well as to a really beautiful early work, the 2nd Sextet.


----------



## Jacck

some listening from today
*Bernard Herrmann - Concerto macabre for piano and orchestra
Heitor Villa-Lobos - Floresta do Amazonas
Elisabeth Claude Jacquet de La Guerre - Sonatas, violin, viola da gamba, and basso continuo*

over the last 3-4 weeks, I also listened to all the symphonies by Dvořák and Tchaikovsky (including Manfred). The earlier symphonies by these composers are often underestimated, but in opinion, they are not much worse than the later symphonies.


----------



## sonance

Haydn: Symphonies nos. 91 and 92; Scenea di Berenice
Bernarda Fink, mezzo; Freiburger Barockorchester/René Jacobs (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> . The earlier symphonies by these composers are often underestimated, but in opinion, they are not much worse than the later symphonies.


There's an enigmatic statement.  Do you mean the later symphonies are pretty bad, and the earlier ones aren't much worse? Or are you saying the later symphonies are recognized as good and the earlier ones aren't as well appreciated?


----------



## Jacck

Manxfeeder said:


> "Not much worse"? There's an enigmatic statement.


so I will restate it. I do not find any qualitative difference between say Dvořák's symphonies 4,5,6,7,8,9. If anything, I like to 9th the least due to overexposure. Similarly, Tchaikovsky symphonies 3,4 are not worse than the celebrated 6th. I dislike the 6th because it always jump scares me at a certain point about 10 minutes in, and actually prefer most of the earlier symphonies to it. But I especially like the 4th and 5th


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto
*

Oistrach and Fournier with the Philharmonia Orchestra, 1956.


----------



## RockyIII

Leoš Janáček

A Recollection

András Schiff, piano


----------



## Jacck

*Johann Jakob Froberger - The Strasbourg Manuscript*
seriously, the more I listen to this baroque harpsichord music, the better it gets


----------



## haydnguy

*Clemnti*

Susan Alexander-Max, fortepiano

1) Sonata in C major, Op. 20
2) Sonata in F major, WoO 3
3) Sonata in E flat major, Op. 6, No. 2
4) Sonata in B flat major, Op. 9, No. 1
5) Sonata in F major, Op. 13, No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Symphonic variations
Symphony No. 1
Musique Funèbre
Symphony No. 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Herbert von Karajan conducting; Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker.


Both these performances did some damage in my opinion, especially the Prokofiev. It is of course a first rate performance. But it is pure Karajan - and somehow different to everyone else. It dominated the field for the 5th for a long time but is not really typical of how the work usually sounds (and should sound?). Karajan's Rite, of course, gleaned Stravinsky's opprobrium but is a perfectly viable approach to the work even if it is not at all savage.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another good Brahms concerto (I only listened to the violin concerto on this occasion: not the double).


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> I've been listening lately to _Rodrigo: Guitar Music Vol. 2_ on Naxos, Jeremy Jouve guitar.
> 
> Excellent music. The _Toccata_ and _Invocacion y Danza_ are straight up masterpieces in my opinion.


I love both of those pieces, especially the Toccata. According to _This is Classical Guitar_, "Written in 1933 for Sainz de la Maza to play on his 1934 South American concert tour it wasn't played in public until June 2006 by Marcin Dylla, in Madrid." I think part of the reason for the long delay was its ferocious technical difficulty. Here's a great video of Rafael Aguirre playing it in Rodrigo's home:


----------



## Malx

Maybe I'm just in a grumpy mood but I didn't care for this performance at all. 
Abravanel seems to know what time dinner will be ready and there is no way he is going to be late - everything sounds too rushed. 
Ok, he omits the first movement exposition repeat which inevitably reduces the overall length of the piece but that to me unbalances the symphony with the finale seeming to be too long as a result. But to my ears there is just a lack of feeling for the piece, the notes are there but whats behind them is missing. 
I actually gave up three quarters of the way through the finale as I felt the orchestra were rushing downhill at such a lick they were bound to fall over themselves.
I can't remember thinking this when I first bought it - am I alone in this appraisal?


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No. 15 in B-flat major, K. 450
Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453_
*[Rec. 1968]*







_Piano:_ Robert Casadesus
_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Kaaija Saariaho, Notes on Light (2006) - Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven; Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos. Huberman, Vienna Phil. Orch./ Szell; Staatskapelle Berlin/Steinberg (Naxos)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

From a dark and dusty corner:

Edvard Grieg, Symphony in C minor - Gothenburg SO, Okko Kamu.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert 6 seems to do less well than most of the early symphonies in terms of great recordings but these two are among the good ones. The Minkowski is a delight!


----------



## Merl

Always enjoyed this disc. Lovely playing and recording. Reinecke's symphony is a lovely piece.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording in every aspect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose, Pavane, Le Tombeau de Couperin
*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: oeuvres pour ensembles, Paysages et marines.... Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contraste (timpani)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*

I pulled this box out because of the current thread on Karajan. I haven't listened to his conducting in a while.


----------



## bharbeke

*Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E, S 49, WoO 1*
Ludwig Guttler, Virtuosi Saxoniae

This is a fantastic work and recording.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'Ammore, Eng. Horn. Rudiakov, Members of Radio Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart (audite)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fell asleep to this after work. I see falling asleep as a good sign that it's a good performance


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Piano Quintet, Quartet Nr.3. Lavaud, Antigone Quartet (Ar Ré-Sé)


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Concerto for Violin & Cello Op 102 - Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Cleveland Orchestra, Szell.


----------



## eljr

Track Listing - Disc 2
Sample Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
Catalogue d'Oiseaux	
1	
4e Livre: VII. La Rousserolle Effarvatte (The Reed Warbler)
Olivier Messiaen
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
31:37


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G
*

Claudio Abbado with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## starthrower

Arrived in the mail today!

Awesome recording and performance! The Berlin chorus is incredible!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

Jochum and the Berlin Phil. DG sure knows how to put together a box set.


----------



## realdealblues

*Zoltan Kodaly*
_Hary Janos Suite, Op. 35a_
*[Rec. 1969]*

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Lieutenant Kije Suite, Op. 60_
*[Rec. 1969]*








_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Falstaff - Halle Orchestra, Elder.









Ravel, Sheherazade - Maria Ewing, CBSO, Rattle.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
The "Haydn" Quartets
String Quarter no. 14 in G major, K 387 " Spring
String Quartet no. 15 in D minor, K 421*









*The Julliard String Quartet *


----------



## Flavius

Granada: La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 8: Celibidache conducts. Ahh, time seems to stand still, and I am lost in the long, sustained, zen-like chords. This is the way they meditated back in 1853, or whenever it was.


----------



## deprofundis

You guys, you lady & gentelmen of taste, i will be your hero for a second, guess what i purchased, see i was in a state of sorrow i had to sacrifice fews cd and a box-set(since a financial fiasco , it's all about survival yah know).But i deceided to go to my local LP store and stumble on:

La Musique en Catalogne (on Erato, released in 1972)
Jusqu'au XVI Siecle
Le LLibre Vermell
Chapelle Musicalle et''escolania de Santa Cruz Del Valle De LosCaidos
Dir.Fray Luis Lozano, o.s.b
Atrium Musicae Dir.Gregorio Paniagua

Behorld i says Behold, incredible purchased in vynil media nice Lp on Erato, the price was wright yet i had next to no cash the Lp just pop up in front of my eye than i said it like 7 or 8 dollars let's grabs it, i made some cash whit ''sacrifice'' yet i purchased this awesome LP, i am the man who see his glass hald full than half empty... i try .. i do my best and i salute you folks love you all, deprofundis


----------



## Guest

Been gravitating towards the French side of things. After d'Indy orchestral and chamber music have listened Vierne Piano Quintet, recordings on Timpani and Hyperion.



















I find the recording on the Timpani label to be more successful. The work is intense. I especially like the other-worldly slow central movement.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Enjoying some Bruckner from one of my favourite complete sets. Love the sound of Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 85 in B Flat major "La Raine"










Bernstein, The New York Philharmonic


----------



## Red Terror

It's Wednesday but I am listening to 'Tuesday', dammit.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák Symphony # 6 in D Major, Op. 60










István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

Saint-Saens Symphony no. 3 Cm Ormandy Philadelphia (Biggs, Organ). 

I guess I have been in a C minor space the past few days... simply gorgeous.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 C Major, Op. 21










Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Polonaises, Vol. 2 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G8

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rogerx

Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin & director) performing; Telemann: Complete Violin Concertos Volume 1

L'Orfeo Barockorchester.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - Consort of Viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 5, 6, and 8; Rondo in D major, K. 386

Andras Schiff, piano
Mozarteum Camerata Salzburg / Sandor Vegh


----------



## MusicSybarite

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Antonín Dvořák Symphony # 6 in D Major, Op. 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


An extraordinary performance! I often find similarities between the last movement of it and that of the Brahms's 2nd Symphony, the same jolly and infectious spirit.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan and George Szell conducting; Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102*

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano),

David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)*

Berliner Philharmoniker, Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert to start the day.......

4th and 5th Symphonies-Minkowski and Louvre Grenoble 'band'
9th-Harnoncourt and the RCOA

(I do not think I have encountered a better performance of the 'Tragic' than Minkowski's, particularly with regard to the slow movement!)


----------



## agoukass

Zemlinsky: Symphony in B flat; Psalm 23 

Ernst Senff Choir 
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

Michele Carulli conducting; Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken.


----------



## Bourdon

*Matthew Locke*

Psyche


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: Brandenburg Concertos and

Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R/ Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044/ Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach.


----------



## sonance

Tartini: Concertos
- Concerto grosso no. 3 in C major (transcription of the Sonata op. 1 no. 3 by Giulio Meneghini)
- Violin Concerto in A minor
- Cello Concerto in A major
- Violin Concerto in G major
- Concerto grosso no. 5 in C major (transcription of the Sonata op. 1 no. 5 by Giulio Meneghini)
Roel Dieltiens, cello; Enrico Gatti, violin; Ensemble 415/Chiara Banchini (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Malx

An early start today saw me listening to some opera for the first time in a while:

Wagner, Der Fliegende Hollander - Soloists, BBC Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.

I always think of this opera as entry level Wagner.


----------



## Malx

A recording of Brahms 4th Symphony I rarely see getting a mention:









I rather like it - the sound has a very nice bloom to it which fits well with this piece.

Edit:

Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.
I know a good number of people don't care for Bernstein's late recordings from Vienna but I kinda like this as an alternative to the newer leaner recordings I have.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Red Terror

I would like to have this recording played at my funeral.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.
> I know a good number of people don't care for Bernstein's late recordings from Vienna but I kinda like this as an alternative to the newer leaner recordings I have.
> 
> View attachment 112000


I think that is a good one. As for the late DG Bernstein recordings in general, a good few are spoiled by indulgence but equally some are very special. I like the Sibelius (despite the controversial choices), the Tchaikovsky and a good few of the Mahlers.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 & Piano Sonatas K281 & K332

Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert 4 is somehow different to the other early ones and responds better than most to a variety of treatments. I didn't listen to it today but I quite enjoy Bohm in this symphony. I think it is the best one in the generally slightly dour and inflexible Harnoncourt Concertgebouw set. Zinman is excellent - his pushes his Schubert a little and is not above the odd decoration but he always respects Schubert. I often feel he is a slightly underrated conductor. And then there is Markevitch, who is also excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Concerto for orchestra
Jeux Vénitiens
Livre pour orchestra
Mi-parti


----------



## Rogerx

Melos Quartett performing ; Schubert: string quartets
D.46-D.68-D.74


----------



## Enthusiast

This is lovely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egon Wellesz - symphonies part one of two this morning.

Wellesz (1885-1974) was an Austrian émigré of predominantly Hungarian Jewish origin who settled in the UK soon after the _Anschluss_. A professor at the University of Vienna who was a leading expert on music from the Byzantine Empire, he was fortuitously away in the Netherlands when he was warned by telegram not just about the annexation of Austria which had occurred in his absence but also its impending consequences should he return. He sought refuge in the UK shortly afterwards, but with the outbreak of WWII he then had to undergo a period of internment under the 'enemy alien' rules. However, he had friends here from previous visits and he was released in 1940, allegedly due to the intervention of, among others, Ralph Vaughan Williams.

Wellesz came to the symphony late: he was 60 when he completed his first in 1946, but there was no stopping him after that - despite academia at Oxford's Lincoln College making heavy demands on his time he went on to compose another eight over the next quarter of a century before his advanced age caught up with him.

Once he had adapted to life in the UK I wonder if Wellesz felt compelled to make up for lost time by remembering lost times - occasionally the symphonic sound-world of these first four brings to mind Franz Schmidt with a harder glaze, but overall they are largely a synthesis of different strands of the Austro-German tradition, occupying a position which bestrides both the post-Mahler/Reger era and the time of Brahms and Bruckner (the latter two still had over a decade of life left in them when Wellesz was born).

They are also peppered here and there with a wistful lyricism which maybe represents a hankering for the Vienna which Wellesz was forced to leave behind. And although the second symphony was subtitled _The English_ as a dedication to his adopted country, the work itself doesn't particularly evoke the kind of recognisable 'Englishness' associated with the usual suspects such as Vaughan Williams, Holst or Elgar - this is the music of a man who remained Austrian at heart, as the name given to the fourth symphony implies.

Once again, belated thanks have to go to the cpo label for their enterprise in unearthing yet more worthwhile and interesting works from undeserved obscurity.

Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945-46):



Symphony no.2 [_The English_] op.65 (1947-48):



Symphony no.3 op.68 (1949-51):



Symphony no.4 [_Sinfonia Austriaca_] op.70 (1951-53):


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture on Slavonic Themes (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #13 (Eder/Naxos)
Vainberg - Chamber Symphony #1 (Rachlevsky/Claves)*


----------



## Enthusiast

5th symphony ... a little eccentric but it goes deeply into the nature of this work.


----------



## Malx

Earlier:

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Leon Fleisher, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.









Now:
Continuing with Wagner Das Rheingold from this set I haven't sampled for a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Jörg Faerber conducting; Quantz: 4 Concertos

James Galway (flute), Ursula Deutschler (harpsichord), Eduardo Vassallo (cello)

Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure it works hearing all of this in one go. There is plenty to like in the individual pieces, though.


----------



## Guest

Listened to the Vierne yesterday, today the Hahn.










This work starts out with a very attractive minor-key theme, more overtly attractive than the Pierne, but the musical argument as the work progresses does not have the depth found in the Vierne work. Sort of innocuous, where Pierne's work is musically and emotionally intense.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Egon Wellesz - symphonies part one of two this morning. ...


I've also recently started a much more gradual traversal of Wellesz symphonies. Fine works!


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonata in G minor, Hob. XVI: 44 
Chopin: Ballade No. 3 
Debussy: Preludes from Book I 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major 

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Gilels, Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

These versions sound fine, but they seem to be lacking some x-factor (intensity, emotion, momentum, power). Still, 1, 2, and 5 are worth hearing.


----------



## Guest

No.5. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three enjoyable works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112021


I like the Brahms concerto played by Hahn, but I hope to listen to some additional recordings based on what others have posted.

Rocky


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112021
> 
> 
> I like the Brahms concerto played by Hahn, but I hope to listen to some additional recordings based on what others have posted.
> 
> Rocky


Hahn's recording is a very good starting point Rocky.


----------



## Malx

More dark corners of the collection being visited today - I sense the next two discs are venturing into Bejart's terrority!

Gossec, Symphonies Op 12 Nos 5 & 6 - LMP, Matthias Bamert.









Vivaldi, Recorder Concertos RV441/442/443 - Peter Holtslag, The Parley of Instruments, Peter Holman.









Edit:
Now a number of pieces from:


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Violin Concerto. Gidon Kremer/Bernstein/Vienna. I re-listened to this recording, prompted by the current thread, and while the first movement is very nice, especially the cadenza, the second is rather sterile and the third verges on being harsh. So not a recording I'll return to when there are so many other excellent offerings such as Mullova, Batiashvili, Mutter and of course Heifetz which was my introduction to this work.


----------



## Flavius

Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## Zofia

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Joe B

Just spent a little more than 2 hours driving. Wife and I were kept company by these two fellows:


----------



## millionrainbows

Busoni, arr. by Schoemberg. Surprisingly transporting, mysterious, beautiful.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent remastered sound.
Great Schumann
Lenny uses Schumann's original orchestration
and it's great.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Ballades, Op. 10, Nos. 1-4
Variations And Fugue On A Theme By Handel, Op. 24_
*[Rec. 1978]
*_Variations On A Theme By Paganini, Op. 35_
*[Rec. 1974]*







_Piano:_ Claudio Arrau


----------



## Flavius

Morales: Morales en Toledo. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Glossa)


----------



## Guest

The Violin Concerto is so intense. Great playing and sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Lalo: Cello Concerto* (1st listen)
Ma, Maazel, Orchestre National de France

The piece itself is pleasant. I am not as fond of this type of cello tone, though. There is that little bit of fuzziness or hiss that I do not find appealing. I've heard Ma play much more cleanly, so I'm not sure if it is just the approach he or Maazel decided on for this concerto or some other reason.


----------



## Zofia

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Violin Concerto is so intense. Great playing and sound.


I love this CD very much <3


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Zofia

Penderecki: Die Sinfonien inspired by Kontrapunctus


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-9th Symphony.

Harnoncourt and the RCOA.


----------



## Joe B

Schubert's 9th it is:


----------



## Malx

Zofia said:


> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti


Welcome Zofia - the whole ring!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egon Wellesz - symphonies part two of two (plus a fill-up) this evening.

After the relatively conventional post-romantic Austro-German soundscape and structure of symphonies 1-4 the remainder are different animals altogether, especially from no.6 onwards. Often involving serial techniques and placing more emphasis on tautness, economy and control, these are definitely not the works of an old man hitting the autumnal cruise-control button while yearning for the Vienna of his younger years. Incidentally, the work of another Egon from Austria - the artist Schiele - graces the sleeves. I'm enjoying this cycle very much - and I might just go through them all again before too long.

Symphony no.5 op.75 (1955-56):



Symphony no.6 op.95 (1965):
Symphony no.7 [_Contra torrentem (Against the Stream)_] op.102 (1967-68):



_Symphonic Epilogue_ op.108 (1969):
Symphony no.8 op.110 (1970):



Symphony no.9 op.111 (1970-71):


----------



## Malx

Liszt, Hungarian Fantasia S123 . 
Liszt arr Busoni, Rhapsodie espagnole S254.

Both works played by John Ogdon with the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## Dimace

Difficult week with a lot professional obligations, but the music, thanks God, is there… Today, I want to present you one important English composer. His name: *William Sterndale Bennett! * William was member of the Royal Music Academy and student of the famous pianist - teacher Cipriani Potter (one of the greatest virtuosos Englands the 19th century.) We are speaking for a VERY serious composer, of big caliber and high level for the British Romantic School, ladies and gentlemen. In this recording, please, listen THE LESSONS (Etüden) and you will understand immediately why this composer is important. In the future I will come again to you with more volumes from this wonderful series.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Kamran: chamber works, 'Fantasie of a Sudden Turtle' for piano quartet, 'Tracing' for cello and piano, 'Kaç!' for alto sax....
Kamran: new chamber works
Kamran: Sym. No.2; Concerto for Orch., Piano Concerto
Kamran: Passion and Dreams

Pettersson: Sym. No. 9--Lindberg
Pettersson: Sym. No. 14--Arnel


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in works by Arvo Part:


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Kamran: chamber works, 'Fantasie of a Sudden Turtle' for piano quartet, 'Tracing' for cello and piano, 'Kaç!' for alto sax....
> Kamran: new chamber works
> Kamran: Sym. No.2; Concerto for Orch., Oiano Concerto
> Kamran: Passion and Dreams
> 
> Pettersson: Sym. No. 9--Lindberg
> Pettersson: Sym. No. 14--Arnel


You are on a roll!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Barfotosánger, 6 Sánger. Groop, Garben (CPO)


----------



## Marinera

Sonatas Nos.10 & 11, Adagio in h-Moll K540









before:

Nocturnes Nos. 14 - 21


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

This just arrived. In the first symphony the orchestra is a little scrappy, like it's giving it all it's got.


----------



## pmsummer

I place this here because Cale in 1972, post Velvet Underground, was still within the the gravitational pull of The Julliard. Not to be taken lightly.










THE ACADEMY IN PERIL
*John Cale*
_
Edsel_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This just arrived. In the first symphony the orchestra is a little scrappy, like it's giving it all it's got.
> 
> View attachment 112035


Schuricht is responsible for some of the most prestigious Beethoven's recordings. His War Recordings are consider to be something like a reference for his fellow conductors. I have every single recording of him (I'm also member of his Friends Club in Berlin, which, among the other, makes also research, analysis, promotion etc. to his works) and I can assure you that Carl is one ELITE director, in every aspect. A director for people deeply know and understand Beethoven's music and not only. Here we don't have a serial artist. I'm very happy, because I see a musical depth with this choice, something out of the well known musical high ways, which are very interesting but not very intellectual. (Karajan, Arrau, Celli, Lennie, are TITANS but not very peculiar. They are famous like the White House. Carl is like De Moin: Magical, nostalgic and very esoteric. A destination for connoisseurs.)


----------



## bejart

Malx said:


> More dark corners of the collection being visited today - I sense the next two discs are venturing into Bejart's terrority!


Malx ---
Are you implying that my collection is full of dark corners?!??

:lol:

Earlier, unearthed from the caverns ---


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BACH
*J. S. Bach - Brad Mehldau*
Brad Mehldau - piano solo
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112037


Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor
2005

Holberg Suite, Op. 40
Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Two Melodies, Op. 53
Two Nordic Melodies, Op. 63
Two Lyric Pieces, Op. 68

Rocky


----------



## Joe B

David Diamond's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## JohnD

pmsummer said:


> I place this here because Cale in 1972, post Velvet Underground, was still within the the gravitational pull of The Julliard. Not to be taken lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ACADEMY IN PERIL
> *John Cale*
> _
> Edsel_


I've got a copy of the original lp with the die-cut cover--designed by Andy Warhol, I believe.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Vorisek (1791-1825): Symphony in D Major

Sir Charles Mackerras directing the Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Piano Quartet
Johannes Brahms: Piano Quintet
Yevgeny Sudbin, Hrachya Avanesyan, Boris Brovtsyn, Diemut Poppen & Alexander Chaushian


----------



## Rogerx

Heinz Holliger (oboe d'amore), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Massimo Polidori (cello), Andreas Erismann (harpsichord)

Preforming; JS Bach & CPE Bach: Oboe Concertos

Camerata Bern.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; : Flute Concertos
Patrick Gallois (flute)

Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445)/ Benda, Franz: Flute Concerto in E minor/ Frederick II: Flute Concerto No. 3 in C major/ Quantz: Flute Concerto in G major

Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert to start the day.......
> 
> 4th and 5th Symphonies-Minkowski and Louvre Grenoble 'band'
> 9th-Harnoncourt and the RCOA
> 
> (I do not think I have encountered a better performance of the 'Tragic' than Minkowski's, particularly with regard to the slow movement!)


.......and again this morning (and I extend my appreciative comments to Minkowski's 5th-everything sounds exactly right to me!)


----------



## Rogerx

Eliahu Inbal / conducting; Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2

Helen Donath - Doris Soffel .

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of three of Beethoven. This part took a while and I got distracted by listening to some non classical music.

Overtures: The Ruins of Athens, Coriolan, Leonore no 1, The Creatures of Prometheus, Egmont, Leonore no 3, Fidelio









The late quartets nos 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 and 16









Violin Sonatas nos 6, 3 and 9 "Kreutzer", disk three of this new purchase 









Symphony no 8









Symphony no 9









By the end of the three parts I listened to all the string quartets, violin sonatas and symphonies, plus a few other pieces. Very enjoyable


----------



## KenOC

The radio is playing Mahler's 2nd, a very distinctive performance. Due out (so it says) February 1.

Composer: Gustav Mahler 
Performer: Sasha Cooke, Ruby Hughes 
Conductor: Osmo Vänskä 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Minnesota Orchestra, Minnesota Chorale


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Edo de Waart conducting: Wagner: Der Ring, Tristan und Isolde & Parsifal

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.



> Over the past 20 years composer and arranger Henk de Vlieger has made orchestral versions of the operas of Richard Wagner at the request of distinguished Dutch conductor Edo de Waart. This 3-CD set brings together his arrangements of the music from the four operas that make up the cycle known as "The Ring", "Tristan and Isolde", and "Parsifal". These recordings feature de Waart himself conducting the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. Between 1988 and 1991, Edo de Waart and the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra gave a series of concert performances of Wagner's Der Ring des Nibelungen . It was so successful that De Waart wanted to add symphonic selections from The Ring to the repertoire for a concert tour of Germany in February 1992. When it appeared that there was no arrangement available, Henk de Vlieger, composer and arranger - and percussionist with the Radio Philharmonic Orchestra - decided to compile an entirely new orchestral suite, "Der Ring - an orchestral adventure". Two years later, again after a concert performance, he wrote "Parsifal - an orchestral quest". Its success prompted a plan to issue a 3-CD set, and for this project, de Vlieger completed "Tristan und Isolde - an orchestral passion".


----------



## Malx

Red Terror said:


>


I've never fully known quite what to make of this Symphony, a bit eclectic and doesn't quite gel for me.


----------



## Malx

bejart said:


> Malx ---
> Are you implying that my collection is full of dark corners?!??
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Earlier, unearthed from the caverns ---
> 
> Oops didn't realise my post could be read that way - but I'm sure you'll appreciate I meant the area of your music taste.
> Makes hasty exit


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> The radio is playing Mahler's 2nd, a very distinctive performance. Due out (so it says) February 1.
> 
> Composer: Gustav Mahler
> Performer: Sasha Cooke, Ruby Hughes
> Conductor: Osmo Vänskä
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Minnesota Orchestra, Minnesota Chorale


I note this performance is 84 mins plus on one disc - I believe some older CD players will not be able to play this - another indication of the industry assuming a larger proportion of listeners will stream or download.

I am also disappointed to hear its a good performance - as I am now tempted, but I really, really don't need another Mahler 2 - do I ??


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - orchestral works part one of three today.

For those who are familiar only with Copland's 'Americana' ballets there are a couple that came before which are worth investigating - _Grohg_ is a creepy little tale about a necromancer who falls victim of his own game, while _Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ is a rambunctious jazz-based courtroom comedy.

_Grohg_ - ballet in one act (1922-25 - rev. 1932):
_Prelude_ for chamber orchestra - arr. of the first movement of the symphony for organ and orchestra (orig. 1924 - arr. 1934):
_Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ - ballet in one act: arr. for small orchestra (1934 - arr. 1935):










_Music for the Theatre_ (1925):
_Piano Concerto_ (1926):
_El Salón México_ (1936):










_Symphonic Ode_ (1929 - rev. 1955)
_Short Symphony_ (1933):


----------



## Marinera

Classic if not classical









And reshuffled the order in this album - began from Duke Ellington. Malena Ernman - 'My Love' Arias, Lieder and Cabaret songs


----------



## Bourdon

*Le Banquet de Voeu*

The Feast of the Pheasant


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I've never fully known quite what to make of this Symphony, a bit eclectic and doesn't quite gel for me.


Me too. It is too long as well. Actually, I don't think Schnittke - a composer I often love - was much of a symphonist. But many consider this one to be seminal in some way.


----------



## Malx

Mahler this morning:

Starting off with a classic recording:









Next a fabulous live recording of Symphony No 6 conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos with the New York Philharmonic from 1955. Ok the sound isn't DDD or SACD quality but it is eminently listenable and the performance just shines through.
No exposition repeat in the first movement and the middle movements are andante - scherzo for those interested.

This box was a bargain purchase for me (£9.88 delivered) back in 2010 and it has proved to be a great buy.
It contains 4 excellent performances - Kubelik's Symphony No 1 with the Vienna PO from 1954, Rosbaud in Symphonies Nos 7 & 9 (both live) from 1957 & 1954 respectively and the Mitropoulos 6th currently playing.

The rest are good with reasonable transfers although some can be had in better sound from other sources. 
There is one notable exception Boult's Symphony No 3 has very poor sound and as a performance it doesn't impress either (from my notes at the time of buying).


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert 5 is generally considered the masterpiece of the early symphonies. So it gets lots more recordings. Harnoncourt's Berlin account is a delight (I do generally prefer these Berlin accounts to his Concertgebouw ones). Bohm's Vienna recording is also preferable to his Berlin set but then, in the Berlin set he makes the opening sound like the Archers theme tune! And then there is Celibidache from Stuttgart. This is not slow - it is faster than many (including Bohm in Vienna) - but is a constant delight. It may be my favourite of all but unless you want a lot of Bruckner (most of which are good but probably not quite as good as his Munich recordings) - it is an 8 CD set - is only available as a download.


----------



## Red Terror

Malx said:


> I've never fully known quite what to make of this Symphony, a bit eclectic and doesn't quite gel for me.


I quite like it-it is entertaining. Schnittke is a classicist at heart.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Wandering in the dreamworld of Tchaikovsky and this fine recording of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Enthusiast

Recently in this thread I have seen references to symphonies by Reinecke and by Magnard. I only knew Reinecke through some of his flute music and I am not sure I had even heard of Magnard. So, time to educate myself via Spotify. The Reinecke 1st symphony is accomplished but perhaps not distinctive? The Magnard 1st is actually (I think) a lovely work.


----------



## Rogerx

Maurizio Pollini (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturnes, Mazurkas, Berceuse, Sonata, Opp. 55-58.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

surprisingly energetic (p) 1949


----------



## Rogerx

Rafal Blechacz, Kim Bomsori performing; Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post./ Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor/ Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/ Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## JW3

Debussy: Préludes Book I, Images Book I and Nocturne on YouTube


----------



## D Smith

Ives: Holiday Symphony. Michael Tilson Thomas/Chicago. It's not a holiday here but it is Friday so that's good enough for me. Excellent performance.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 5, Op. 100_
*[Rec. 1959]*







_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Bernard and Gustav, the Kerstmatinees*

Due to another thread on TC, I thought I would listen Mahler second this morning, but which recording?
Haitink' live recordings like Tennstedt's are in a different league in IMO in comparison to their studio recordings as good as they are, in both cases a certain reticence takes leave in their live performances, and they burn brighter.

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 2 in C minor*









*Roberta Alexander 
Jard van Nes

Bernard Haitink 
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest*


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITES FOR CELLO SOLO
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Oxingale_


----------



## Malx

More Mahler - a fine live recording of the 7th Symphony with Hans Rosbaud conducting the Sinfonieorchester des Sudwestfunks Baden-Baden.


----------



## Enthusiast

Having listened to a few of Becca's blind Enigmas, I thought I'd listen to some different Elgar. Beatrice Harrison's account of the Cello Concerto is probably still my favourite.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Concerto for Orchestra
Chain 3 for Orchestra
Noveletto for Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - orchestral works part two of three. I'm offline shortly for most of the night but as is my wont I've sorted out my listening schedule.

Oh, and if anyone is attending a Burns supper tonight, have some haggis, cranachan and a couple of drams of uisge beatha for me. 

Concert suite from the music for the film _Our Town_ (1940):



_Billy the Kid_ - ballet in one act (1938):
_Rodeo_ - ballet in once act (1942):
_Fanfare for the Common Man_ for brass and percussion (1942):
_Appalachian Spring_ - ballet in one act (1944):



_An Outdoor Overture_ (1938):
_John Henry - a Railroad Ballad for Orchestra_ (1940 - rev. 1952):
_Jubilee Variations_ (1945):



_Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais and string orchestra (1940):
Symphony no.3 (1946):


----------



## Rogerx

Lan Shui conducting; Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115/ Copland: Clarinet Concerto/ Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra
Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Fairy Queen" (Thomas/Chandos)
Bassono - Paban & Galliard (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
J. S. Bach - Violin Concerto in A minor (Manze/Harmonia Mundi)
Finger - Sonata in C for Oboe, Trumpet & B.C. (Guttler/Capriccio)
Richter - Grand Sinfonia #1 (Hakkinen/Naxos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112066


I really enjoy this CD from 2014, especially the quintet.

Rocky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, as many symphonies as I can cram in in the time I have today.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for some Harvey.


----------



## Jacck

B. Smetana: Vltava (Moldau) - Valérie Milot, harp/harpe


----------



## Flavius

Ince: 'Fantasie of a Sudden Turtle', piano quartet; 'Tracing', cello and piano...'Kaç!' (Escape!), alto sax, percussion & piano. Waterbury, Schranze...Ince, piano (Albany)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Schubert 5 is generally considered the masterpiece of the early symphonies. So it gets lots more recordings. Harnoncourt's Berlin account is a delight (I do generally prefer these Berlin accounts to his Concertgebouw ones). Bohm's Vienna recording is also preferable to his Berlin set but then, in the Berlin set he makes the opening sound like the Archers theme tune! And then there is Celibidache from Stuttgart. This is not slow - it is faster than many (including Bohm in Vienna) - but is a constant delight. It may be my favourite of all but unless you want a lot of Bruckner (most of which are good but probably not quite as good as his Munich recordings) - it is an 8 CD set - is only available as a download.
> 
> View attachment 112053


This one is a hell of recording. I like it to death! A great all around production to the last detail! SUPER!!!!!


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> B. Smetana: Vltava (Moldau) - Valérie Milot, harp/harpe


Wonderful! Valerie is undoubtedly the best harpist in the world! Thanks!


----------



## Sonata

*Joachim Raff Piano Quartets.*
Very Brahmsian, I like them


----------



## bharbeke

A couple of pieces new to me from earlier in Current Listening:

*Stenhammar: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Christina Ortiz, Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Pat Fairlea

*Bortkiewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2*
Alfonso Soldano, recommended by Dimace

The concerto was pleasant, and I enjoyed the use of timpani and other post-Classical period instruments. The sonata knocked my socks off! What other Bortkiewicz pieces should I try?


----------



## Merl

On a Dvorak kick today so it's this one. Still prefer Neumann's first cycle but the sound on this one is great.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> A couple of pieces new to me from earlier in Current Listening:
> 
> *Stenhammar: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> Christina Ortiz, Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Pat Fairlea
> 
> *Bortkiewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2*
> Alfonso Soldano, recommended by Dimace
> 
> The concerto was pleasant, and I enjoyed the use of timpani and other post-Classical period instruments. The sonata knocked my socks off! What other Bortkiewicz pieces should I try?


Bortkiewitz and Godowsky are the real voice of piano! Dexterity and melody to the limit. The ''modern" List and Thalberg. This is exactly the music I like.


----------



## Jacck

bharbeke said:


> A couple of pieces new to me from earlier in Current Listening:
> 
> *Stenhammar: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> Christina Ortiz, Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Pat Fairlea
> 
> *Bortkiewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2*
> Alfonso Soldano, recommended by Dimace
> 
> The concerto was pleasant, and I enjoyed the use of timpani and other post-Classical period instruments. The sonata knocked my socks off! What other Bortkiewicz pieces should I try?


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> On a Dvorak kick today so it's this one. Still prefer Neumann's first cycle but the sound on this one is great.
> 
> View attachment 112074


Ja! Better sound, almost identical performance… I don't know what happens with Neumann, but in comparison to Kertesz is the poor cousin from the South. (I have the whole series and I listened to them one moth ago.)


----------



## Malx

Influenced by another thread (guess which one).

Brahms, Symphony No 3 & Alto Rhapsody - Anne Sofie von Otter, Vienna PO, James Levine.

Brahms, Symphony No3 - Munich PO, Rudolf Kempe.
(from a very recommendable inexpensive membran box)

















Edit: Final Brahms 3 for this sitting the same Munich orchestra but with Sergiu Celibidache conducting this time.
From this boxed set.


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Sym. Nr.2; Concerto for Orch.; Piano Concerto. Ince, Ozgen, Biçer...Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Ince, Metin (Naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1 and 3 from this.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Prokofiev Symphony # 5 in B Flat major, Op. 100










Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Elgar's "Enigma variations challenge" with some whisky. I suspect some older recordings that I don't fancy and it takes ages...Where's the downbeat?


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Elgar's "Enigma variations challenge" with some whisky. I suspect some older recordings that I don't fancy and it takes ages...Where's the downbeat?


Wonderful work! Take Karajan, take Solti, take whatever you want. The beauty will be there (it is not very challenging work for the conductor)


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Judgement of Midas. Milwaukee Opera Theatre/ Ince (Albani)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 1 and 3 from this.
> 
> View attachment 112078


I like these recordings. I consider them also as fairly good collectibles. Ancerl is very ''stable'' conductor, without bad surprises and big flops.


----------



## DavidA

Dimace said:


> Wonderful work! Take Karajan, take Solti, take whatever you want. The beauty will be there (it is not very challenging work for the conductor)


Karajan never conducted Elgar!


----------



## Dimace

DavidA said:


> Karajan never conducted Elgar!


Bernstein I wanted to write (DG) Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## pmsummer

WHITE MAN SLEEPS
*Charles Ives - Jon Hassell - Thomas Oboe Lee - Ornette Coleman - Ben Johnston - Béla Bartók - Kevin Volans*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"










Carl Schuricht, the Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112083


Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in D takes you for an emotional ride. I like this CD a lot.

Rocky


----------



## MusicSybarite

One of my very favorite Glière discs. Gosh, both the _String Octet_ and the _String Sextet No. 3_ are so intensely lovely and memorable! Fans of Borodin and Tchaikovsky won't want to miss this. The melodies on the _String Octet_ will haunt you for some days, guaranteed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-7th Symphony.

Gunter Wand conducting the Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

No. 5


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Three Sonatines for Piano & "Kyllikki" Three Lyric Pieces for Piano
Glenn Gould*

My music listening time has been limited recently and what time I have had I have been splitting between my two passions musically of Classical and Rock/Metal.

Returning to Classical listening, I knew wanted to listen to Sibelius after hearing the final movement of the First Symphony on my phone in the car on shuffle mode. Rather than go with one of the Symphonies, I decided to go with something less familiar. These pieces are new to me and Gould doesn't disappoint in his interpretation or performance.

I'm determined to work through some of my backlog this year and prune my collection down where necessary. On the evidence so far, this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák, Cello concerto in B Minor, Op. 104










Mstislav Rostropovich Cello
Carlo Maria Giulini: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Vocal Works with Orch. Banse, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart des SWR/ Holliger (hänssler)


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
_Music of Medieval France_
*Sonus* - ensemble
_
Dorian Discovery_


----------



## Zofia




----------



## 13hm13

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837):
Piano Concerto in A minor, op.85
Piano Concerto in B minor, op.89

Stephen Hough - piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Bryden Thomson


----------



## Sid James

*Vivaldi*
Famous concertos for 2 trumpets, oboe, cello, violin and mandolins
- Performers include Rafael Wallfisch, cello and Stefan Schilli, oboe - Naxos

*Hovhaness*
Guitar Concerto No. 2
Fanfare for the New Atlantis
Symphony No. 63 'Loon Lake'
- Royal Scottish NO/Robertson - Naxos

*Ornstein*
Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 7
A Morning in the Woods
Danse Sauvage (Wild Men's Dance)
Impressions of the Thames
Tarantelle
A Long Remembered Sorrow
Suicide in an Airplane
- Janice Weber, piano - Naxos

*Debussy*
24 Preludes
- Martino Tirimo, piano - Alto

_Composers alone have the privilege of capturing all the poetry of night and day, of earth and sky, of recreating their atmosphere and of setting their mighty pulsations within a rhythmic framework._*
- Debussy*.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, 
Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, 
Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba

_CPO - NDR1_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Hilary Hahn. *









*Schubert: Trout Quintet, Dechenne and Colorado String Quartet. *


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky (piano) performing; Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Amoyal & Pascal Roge and Fitzwilliam String Quartet performing; Franck: String Quartet & Violin Sonata,


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 525 and 570, Fantasia in C minor, Rondos (K. 485 and 511), and other works. 

Andras Schiff playing Mozart's own fortepiano


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haydnguy

*Balakirev*


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: The Creation

Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Beethoven 9 Symphonies
Stereo 192khz/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray Audio. Sony NW-A45 player via LDAC to Sony MDR-1000x headphones.


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Ensemble: Irene Russo, Fred Oldenburg, Sandra van Veen, Jeroen van Veen (piano) performing;

Simeon ten Holt : Canto Ostinato, for four pianos .


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-8th Symphony.

Neumann and the Czech P.O.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Schubert
- Fantasie C-Dur for piano, D 760 (Wanderer-Fantasie)
- Fantasie C-Dur for violin and piano, D 934
Andras Schiff, piano; Yuuko Shiokawa, violin (ecm)










now:
Schubert
- Sonata for arpeggione and piano, D 821
- Sonata for violin and piano, D 384, transcribed for cello by Leonid Gorokhov
- Fantasy for violin and piano, D 934, transcribed for cello by Leonid Gorokhov
Leonid Gorokhov, cello; Nikolai Demidenko, piano (agpl)


----------



## Malx

Inspired by Elgars Ghost's advocacy I have been listening to the first four Symphonies by Egon Wellesz.

1 & 2 yesterday evening and 3 & 4 this morning.


----------



## andrzejmakal

G r e a T


----------



## Bourdon

*Chansons de la Renaiassance*

Spain CD 2

Ensemble Gilles Binchois,a very fine ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak-8th Symphony.
> 
> Neumann and the Czech P.O.


......and on to the 9th.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

A composer I like yet rarely take down from the shelves:

Bruckner, Symphony No 3 - Berlin DSO, Chailly.
A random choice of symphony, one I haven't heard in a long time. I feel it's not on a par with his great symphonies which for me start with No 6, but good to hear for a change.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - orchestral works part three of three this morning/early afternoon.

Clarinet Concerto (1948):










_Orchestral Variations_ - arr. of _Piano Variations_ (orig. 1930 - arr. 1957):










_Danzón cubano_ for two pianos - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):
Suite from the music for the film _The Red Pony_ (1948):
_Three Latin American Sketches_ (1959 and 1971):



_Connotations_ (1961-62):



_The Promise of Living_ from the orchestral suite of the opera _The Tender Land_ (orig. 1952-54 - arr. 1958):
_Ceremonial Fanfare_ (1969):


----------



## Rogerx

Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting; Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, La Création du Monde, Poulenc: Les Biches

Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Suite for orchestra 3 & 4


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS FOR THE VIOLS
_1680_
*Henry Purcell*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, dessus de viole
_
Astrée Naïve_


----------



## Enthusiast

Beat Furrer - just the piano concerto from this disc. A lively and easily accessed piece.









A longish piece by Haas. It seems like not a lot happens but its a relatively slow and meditative piece that does sustain my interest.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Rattle conducting; Rachmaninoff -Piano Concerto No.2 / Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini
Cécile Ousset

City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra ‎.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 9*


----------



## Vasks

_Relating to Robert....on vinyl_

*Schumann - Manfred Overture (Bernstein/Columbia)
Schumann - Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/DGG)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I've seen mixed reviews of this box set, and it caused me to put off purchasing it, but I'm glad I dove in anyway. I respond to recordings with a sense of drive/inertia/pulse/energy, where they're not dialing it in. This orchestra may not have the sound of the Vienna Phil and even has occasional lapses in intonation, but they are connected in with the conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Brahms: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jard Van Nes (alto)

Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich and Schnittke - their 1st cello concertos played by Natalia Gutman on these discs. The Schnittke in particular is 
madly intense (and recorded at a level that results in one or two patches of extreme distortion - which somehow makes the performance seem even more ...).


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

CD 1

Symphony No. 1
Silesian Tripych
Jeux vénitiens
Chantefleurs et Chantefables


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112126


I am enjoying listening to this CD of Vivaldi Vespers this morning. I wish Naïve would use photos of performers or conductors on the Vivaldi Edition CDs rather than models, but maybe Sara Mingardo refused to wear the costume. Heh. I guess that is a discussion for a another forum.

Rocky


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No 1* & Janacek, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, Munich PO, Mikko Franck* & Berlin RSO, Marek Janowski.

Fine live performance of the Shostakovich with a hair raising finale.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Shostakovich and Schnittke - their 1st cello concertos played by Natalia Gutman on these discs. The Schnittke in particular is
> madly intense (and recorded at a level that results in one or two patches of extreme distortion - which somehow makes the performance seem even more ...).
> 
> View attachment 112121
> 
> 
> View attachment 112122


The best way to experience Schnittke's Cello Concerto No.1 is in concert, where there are no dynamic limitations! I heard Gutman play it San Francisco years ago (I think Kurt Masur was the conductor). The final few minutes were utterly overwhelming--the cello is mic'd in that section so it can be (barely) heard above the orchestral tumult!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

CD 2

Ein Heldenleben
Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT AND KEYBOARD MUSIC
_Songs and Anthems_
*William Byrd*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIES NO.7 & 8
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 9 from Abbado and the BPO ... but not the one I knew. This one is a bit slower and yet quite restless in the first movement.


----------



## Jacck

*Mahler - Symphony 3 (Haitlink)*
it was a real test of endurance to sit through the symphony. Already the first movement was very difficult. There are nice enjoyable passages in it, but as a whole, it is a disjointed mess of constantly shifting and meandering moods, seemingly without any purpose or coherent structure as a whole. There is a Nietzche poem in it, and some poem from Mahler's childhood (Des Knaben Wunderhorn) and there is Pan, and angels and love and flowers. The music takes itself too seriously, and is very heavy and about twice as long as it should be. I don't get this symphony. I find most of Mahler's symphonies emotionally draining, overintellectual (or rather pseudointellectual) and not really much fun to listen to. The comparison of his music to the "stream of consciousness" literatry technique seems fitting to me. I am going to cleanse my listening palatte with some baroque harpsichord music


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Jochum/Royal Concertgebouw. Just gorgeous. No need to rush the stroll through the countryside when a performance is this beautiful.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.52 in E♭. Op.64, No.6

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Myrthen (The Myrtle Branches/Sprigs) Op. 50 Hielscher, Piano. Bauer & Brown, Vocals.

A beautiful wedding present for his beloved Clara. Remarkable music set to remarkable poetry from Robert Burns to Goethe. Just like Symphonic tone poems, these pieces underly the great efforts many composers of the day undertook to unify art. 1840 was a good year...


----------



## senza sordino

Bruckner Symphony no 8, a relatively new purchase. I'm still learning to appreciate this large symphony and Bruckner in general. I enjoyed listening to this.









Strauss Don Quixote and Symphonic Fragment. 









Schoenberg String Quartets nos 2&4. A relatively new purchase. 









Hindemith Die Harmonie der Welt, Octet. A new purchase. I really liked the first piece, it will become part of my regular rotation quickly 









Orff Carmina Burana. I haven't listened to this in its entirety for years, possibly a decade or more. I've had the cd a very long time. When I first got it I listened to it a lot, but I guess I grew tired of it. It was nice to revisit but it might remain on my cd shelf for another decade before I listen again


----------



## Dimace

Despite the fact that I'm bravely fighting against very boring business documents and other work formalities I found also time for some good music. *Tschaikowsky, 4,5,6 Symphonies* (what else when the pressure is up) with the famous *Arctic Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Mister Christian Lindberg.* (SACD, BIS Sweden) TOP performance, TOP sound, TOP all around product to the smallest detail!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (hänssler)


----------



## Red Terror

I love this symphony. Pettersson is yet another great composer who doesn't get much play around here.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, En Saga, Tapiola, Finlandia, Valse Triste - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum.
Part of disc 7 of this interesting box.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Mahler - Symphony 3 (Haitlink)*
> it was a real test of endurance to sit through the symphony. Already the first movement was very difficult. There are nice enjoyable passages in it, but as a whole, it is a disjointed mess of constantly shifting and meandering moods, seemingly without any purpose or coherent structure as a whole. There is a Nietzche poem in it, and some poem from Mahler's childhood (Des Knaben Wunderhorn) and there is Pan, and angels and love and flowers. The music takes itself too seriously, and is very heavy and about twice as long as it should be. I don't get this symphony. I find most of Mahler's symphonies emotionally draining, overintellectual (or rather pseudointellectual) and not really much fun to listen to. The comparison of his music to the "stream of consciousness" literatry technique seems fitting to me. I am going to cleanse my listening palatte with some baroque harpsichord music


I can't describe how much I enjoyed this post. I like the musical honesty more than the musical knowledge. Here we have both of them. There are so MANY music works out there, which simply torture the listener. Meaningless works, bad composed, ridiculous experiments etc... Mahler's third it isn't so bad. Is inferior to other symphonies of him. It is (like Das Lied von der Erde) not meat and not fish. Our friend declares the truth.

I have a Brucknerian friend. He likes the Austrian a lot. Every time I call him and music plays in the background, I hear the 4th... I still remember his triumphant comments for the 0 and 00, every time he had acquired a new recording. I understand that he can not listen these crap. I'm doing the same. 11.000 records and counting and not more than 100 of them to be listened from me. The difference is that I make not unnecessary quality comments...

Thanks a lot my friend!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata NO. 28, Op. 101*

I probably shouldn't admit it, but the slow movement sounds like that old Disney song "A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes." I can't listen to it without having my mind replay some part of Cinderella.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> I love this symphony. Pettersson is yet another great composer who doesn't get much play around here.


Actually, he's been having a small revival here for the past couple years. He's too depressing for me, but he's been developing a fan base. So you're not alone.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'amore, Eng. Horn. Rudiakov, Mitglieder Radio Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart (audite)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Gielen and the SWR SO.


.....and again this evening. I have a lot of time for Gielen conducting both Brahms and Schumann and it is a shame he did not record all the Schumann symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Josef Suk, Ripening Op 34 - Czech PO, Vaclav Talich.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 3 in E flat major, op. 55 "Eroica"*









*Eugene Jochum
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded 9 June 1937


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening:

Brahms Piano Trio No 3 in C minor Op 101 - Capucon, Capucon & Angelich.


----------



## Itullian

Great.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Great.


When Aldo is performing also Debussy sounds to me like Liszt! :lol:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 07 in F major Op. 59 No. 1
Takács Quartet 2001

*FROM BluRay disk in:











Sadly the BluRay is only 48K
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 9. Norrköping Sym. Orch./Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## S P Summers

*What I've been listening to daily for the past few weeks:*






















https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/charles-rosen-virtuoso-electrifying-performances-worlds/926410972?l=en






















hhttps://itunes.apple.com/us/album/scharwenka-complete-piano-concertos/844219201













*Here's a playlist I made from these albums, as well as a few more of my latest favorites:*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112147


This recording is from 2007.

Rocky


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Horn Concerto in F Major, Murray C53

Ondrej Kukal directing the Czech Chamber Orchestra -- Zdenek Divoky, horn


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES FOR RECORDER
*Henry Purcell*
_A Collection of Ayres for Recorders_
*François Dieupart*
_Six Suites for Recorder_
La Simphonie du Marais
Hugo Reyne - director
_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Piano Concerto No. 20 In D Minor, K.466 / Piano Concerto No. 25 In C Major, K.503
Walter Gieseking 
Angel Records ‎- 35215, Vinyl, LP, US, 1956.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5, Rubbra's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky (piano) performing; Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Yuuko Shiokawa (violin), András Schiff (piano) performing; Mozart: Violin Sonatas Nos. 21, 27 & 32; Six Variations on 'Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant'.


----------



## haydnguy

*Pleyel*

String Quartets Op. 2 Nos. 1-3


----------



## Red Terror

I am loving this!


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start today so I can do some work (with the specific intention of then being able to watch Chelsea v Sheff Wed FA cup tie in peace and also complete booking of a trip to Tbilisi, Georgia....so it is not all bad!)

Schumann-Symphonies 1-4

Cristoph von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.

(no messing about in these particularly effective accounts)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Maag conducting; Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music.

Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien.


----------



## Malx

A brisk start to the day:

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Szell.
I rarely listen to Tchaikovsky these days having over saturated myself with his music when I first started listening to classical music regularly back in 1990 but it is nice to revisit from time to time.
I am having one of my random selection days which can throw up some discs and composers not listened to for quite sometime.

I use the last four digits of the barcode of the disc playing to select the next disc.
Digit 1 = location, 2 = shelf number, 3&4 =disc.


----------



## sonance

Paul Juon: Complete String Quartets
Sarastro Quartet (cpo)


----------



## Malx

After the Tchaikovsky, having used my absurd system I get this wonderful disc that I glance past frequently:

Robert de Visee, Suites de danses in E minor & B minor - Pascal Monteilhet (theorbo).


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Weinmann conducting; Caldara: La Conversione di Clodoveo, Re di Francia

Allyson McHardy (Clodoveo), Nathalie Paulin (Clotilde), Suzie Leblanc (San Remigio) & Matthew White (Uberto)

Le Nouvel Opera.


----------



## Malx

Next disc selected for me was:

Mozart, Cosi Fan Tutte - Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Kraus, Taddei, Steffek, Berry, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Karl Bohm.

I started listening to this and remembered why I rarely listen to Mozart Operas - recitative. I duly programmed out the recitative and listened happily to Act I.


----------



## Taggart

Nice music, good performances but a little unsubtle - too little emotion, two basic registers - in your face woodwinds or soft voices.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Shipway conducting; Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie and Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another different and yet very good Mahler 6. Plus some excellent Berg.


----------



## Bourdon

*Feast of Fools*


----------



## elgar's ghost

LVB - Lots of Variations and Bagatelles. 

_(8) Variations_ in C on _"Une fièvre brûlante"_ from André Grétry's opera _Richard Coeur-de-lion_ WoO72 (c.1795-98):
_(10) Variations_ in B-flat on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from Antonio Salieri's opera _Falstaff_ WoO73 (1799):
_(7) Variations_ in F on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from Peter Winter's opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ WoO75 (c.1792-99):
_(8) Variations_ in F on _"Tändeln und scherzen"_ from Franz Xaver Süssmayr's opera _Soliman II_ WoO76 (1799):
_(5) Variations_ in D on _"Rule, Britannia!"_ from Thomas Arne's masque _Alfred_ WoO79 (1803):
_(6) Variations_ in F on an original theme op.34 (1802):
_(6) Variations_ in D on an original theme op.57 (1809):
_Andante favori_ WoO57 - original middle movement from Piano Sonata no.21 op.53 (1803-04):



_Allegretto_ in C-minor WoO53 (1796-97):
_Rondo_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797):
_(7) Bagatelles_ op.33 (1802):
_Bagatelle_ in A-minor [_"Für Elise"_] WoO59 (c.1810):
_Klavierstück_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):
_(11) Bagatelles_ op.119 (1822):
_(6) Bagatelles_ op.126 (1823):

 ***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

_(33) Variations_ in C on a waltz by Anton Diabelli op.120 (1819-23):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Rogerx

Hervé Niquet conducting; Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Violin and Harpsichord Sonatas. Viktoria Mullova, Ottavio Dantone. Sunday is Bach day here and this is a favourite disc. Fantastic playing from Mullova and Dantone. Also includes a trio sonata for Violin Organ and Continuo. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

From the so-called "big"composers I have listened very little to Tchaikovsky.
This afternoon "The Sleeping Beauty".


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Zofia

Cast
Simon Keenlyside (Papageno)
Dorothea Röschmann (Pamina)
Will Hartmann (Tamino)
Diana Damrau (Queen of the Night)
Franz-Josef Selig (Sarasto)
The Orchestra of the Royal Opera House; Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak 7 from Bernstein (as you might hope, a little different and with some unusual interpretive choices - but all in a good way as far as I am concerned) and Dvorak 8 from Honeck (a recording I am slowly warming to but I don't really like the missing around with speeds).


----------



## Rogerx

François-René Duchable performing; Franz Liszt/Transcriptions and paraphrases from opera's

Mozart, Verdi and Rossini.


----------



## Andolink

*Friedrich Cerha* (*1926)


----------



## Malx

Next along:

A couple of Haydn Symphonies from the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under Sir Thomas Beecham - they just sound as if they are having fun.
No first movement repeats, mono recordings from 1957/58 but that doesn't detract at all from a very enjoyable listen
I listened to Symphonies Nos 96 (Miracle) & 97.
A box I will return to again soon.









My box being of a different vintage has the EMI logo not the Warner.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs featuring rarely heard 20th Century Europeans_

*Oscar van Hemel - Festive Overture (Soeteman/Con Brio)
Ernst Meyer - Poem for Viola & Orchestra (Binder/Eterna)
Ivan Jirko - Seranata Giocosa (Fischer/Supraphon)
Stanislaw Wiechowicz - The Hop (Krenz/Muza)*


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5, Rubbra's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Guest

Penderecki, Viola Concerto










Interesting work, will need more listening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Das Leipziger Streichquartett und das Jagdquartett! Es ist so wunderbar


----------



## nenopro

György Ligeti - cello concerto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112187


Nuria Rial has a hauntingly beautiful voice. I think Johann would approve.

Rocky


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112187
> 
> 
> Nuria Rial has a hauntingly beautiful voice. I think Johann would approve.
> 
> Rocky











You will love this Rocky it is included with Amazon music if you own it and I'm sure it is on Spotify.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Silke, our kitten, and me saw the whole concert on our TV.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Richard Strauss: "I may not be a first-rate composer, but I am a first-class second-rate composer."

I really think Richard Strauss judges a bit too harshly about himself.
I do not know of any other composer who has so well illustrated the era in which he lived. He is indispensable.
For example, is there a better example than his four letzte lieder, with an appealing wehmut he is closing an era.Who could have done it better?


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Sonatas, D. 845 and 894 

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Inspired by recent Mahler threads started by DavidA, I've started listening to some recordings I've not heard in a while. This account by Rafael Kubelíik of Mahler's 8th symphony is magnificent:









I have it in the recently remastered set from DG, which was released in November. It arrived today, and I'm looking forward to listening to the other symphonies soon:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rachmaninoff - Symphony no.3; The Rock *

Berglund and Stockholm Philharmonic










Berglund is probably underrated in his conducting other than of Sibelius and probably Nielsen. This is a crisp and wonderfully balanced recording of my favorite of the Rachmaninoff symphonies.


----------



## senza sordino

French music through the ages here.

Jordi Savall The Orchestra of Louis XIII. A nice variety of music from fanfares to dances and consort music. 









Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique No matter how many times I've heard this piece I'm quite amazed by it. I had the chance to perform some years ago. Lots of fun that was. A terrific recording and performance 









Franck Symphony in Dm, and Roussel Symphony no 3









Fauré, Debussy and Ravel Piano Trios. Lovely music.









Debussy Piano Music Suite Bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images Books 1&2, Deux Arabesque, Preludes Book 1, Pour le piano, Estampes, L'Isle joyeuse, Rèverie. Lovely music


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chants de Nectaire. Still (Koch)


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: 'Au Loin', 'Le Buisson Ardent', Sonata pour Piano et Violoncalle. Roux, Bary, Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Segerstam (Cybelia


----------



## Red Terror

Excellent recording. Highly recommended.


----------



## philoctetes

Red Terror said:


> Excellent recording. Highly recommended.


Boom! Hard Rock Rameau!


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Waltz No. 14 in E minor*
Tomoko Hagiwara

I heard this on the radio last night. Absolutely splendid. Chopin is 2 for 2 on this waltz so far (Ashkenazy's performance was also great).


----------



## Enthusiast

A good disc - a while since I listened to it.


----------



## Malx

Still touring the highways and the byways of my collection:

Tippett, Ritual Dances - BBC Scottish SO, George Hurst.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd,5th and 8th Symphonies.

Concertgebouw conducted by Harnoncourt.

Having recently listened with intent to both the Harnoncourt and Minkowski cycles and also bearing in mind the superb accounts by Anima Eterna one can only conclude that Schubert is well served by such a range of excellent recordings and interpretations.


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> A good disc - a while since I listened to it.
> 
> View attachment 112196


I love her so much my parents are friends with her and her husband François. They have been to our house for dinner parties.


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 6 - Royal Danish Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Hmm. I'm now interested. I'm busy with challenges for R.Strauss, Beethoven and Wagner, but Schubert Symphonies could come next.
> 
> Right now I'm writing down preferred sets like:
> 
> Abbado ChOE
> Barenboim BPO
> Blomstedt SKD
> Böhm BPO
> Brüggen 18thC
> Harnoncourt RCO
> Kertész WPO
> Marriner SMiF
> Muti WPO
> Sawallisch SKD
> Davis SKD*?*
> Dausgaard SChO*?*
> 
> I would add to them the Karajan BPO EMI/Warner (because I have the CDs) and Nott Bamberger (I'm liking a lot his Mahler set).
> 
> Am I leaving anything important out?
> And what do you think of spare recordings of No.7 'Great' and No.8 'Unfinished'?


I forgot I had written this post a year and a half ago asking for Schubert symphonies advice. Only 10 days ago I started my Schubert symphonies challenge and everything I have heard has pleased me a lot. I have finished listening to the mono recordings (my award goes for Beinum Concertgebouworkest) and I'm trying all the individuals on Spotify before the complete sets. No.4 right now.

I don't know why I'm liking the early symphonies so much, when I barely did with Dvorak. I guess I listened to the wrong Haydn, forgot Mozart and Beethoven, never tried Mendelssohn...










Schubert
_*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Rafael Kubelík
Audite-BR (1977/2004 Remastered Edition)*










Schubert
_*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Carlos Kleiber
Deutsche Grammophon (1979/2002 Remastered Edition)*










Schubert
_*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
*Günter Wand
Sony Classical (1993)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Zofia




----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> early start today so I can do some work (with the specific intention of then being able to watch Chelsea v Sheff Wed FA cup tie in peace and also complete booking of a trip to Tbilisi, Georgia....so it is not all bad!)
> 
> Schumann-Symphonies 1-4
> 
> Cristoph von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.
> 
> (no messing about in these particularly effective accounts)





Malx said:


> A brisk start to the day:
> 
> Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Szell.
> I rarely listen to Tchaikovsky these days having over saturated myself with his music when I first started listening to classical music regularly back in 1990 but it is nice to revisit from time to time.
> I am having one of my random selection days which can throw up some discs and composers not listened to for quite sometime.
> 
> I use the last four digits of the barcode of the disc playing to select the next disc.
> Digit 1 = location, 2 = shelf number, 3&4 =disc.
> 
> View attachment 112156





Enthusiast said:


> Another different and yet very good Mahler 6. Plus some excellent Berg.
> 
> View attachment 112162





Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak 7 from Bernstein (as you might hope, a little different and with some unusual interpretive choices - but all in a good way as far as I am concerned) and Dvorak 8 from Honeck (a recording I am slowly warming to but I don't really like the missing around with speeds).
> 
> View attachment 112175
> 
> 
> View attachment 112176





Rogerx said:


> François-René Duchable performing; Franz Liszt/Transcriptions and paraphrases from opera's
> 
> Mozart, Verdi and Rossini.





Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Das Leipziger Streichquartett und das Jagdquartett! Es ist so wunderbar


Just a few from the many quality recordings caught my eye. The Liszt Transcriptions (naturally) tops this list, but everything is included is FFFFFF interesting. Rosen is also one very good item (only LP and MP3 I found it). Due to posting restrictions I can not include more than seven posts. Fair well...


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening:
Exercises they may be in name but fine music to my ear.

Debussy, 12 Etudes - Noriko Ogawa.


----------



## Dimace

I strongly believe that the recording which follows is the second biggest milestone in the recording history of this wonderful opera after that with Patricia Ciofi and the LPO with David Parry.

Here we have from the remoted 1969 (NYC), the mythical *Monserrat Caballe* and the Bellini expert *Amadeo Zambon.* The great *Vicente Sardinero* is also there. The Anton Guadagno, as conductor, delivers very good tempi and pleasant melodies. The sound is not A class but ok. Don't forget that we have mostly a historical recording.


I didn't listen the whole thing, because I was in a friends house, who has this one opened from second hand. My det is sealed and no luck for a audition... Fron the Ist Act, which I listened, I can assure you that this will be a very good buy. It is also (in new condition) a very good collectible.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Granate said:


> I forgot I had written this post a year and a half ago asking for Schubert symphonies advice. Only 10 days ago I started my Schubert symphonies challenge and everything I have heard has pleased me a lot. I have finished listening to the mono recordings (my award goes for Beinum Concertgebouworkest) and I'm trying all the individuals on Spotify before the complete sets. No.4 right now.
> 
> I don't know why I'm liking the early symphonies so much, when I barely did with Dvorak. I guess I listened to the wrong Haydn, forgot Mozart and Beethoven, never tried Mendelssohn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert
> _*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
> Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> *Rafael Kubelík
> Audite-BR (1977/2004 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert
> _*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Carlos Kleiber
> Deutsche Grammophon (1979/2002 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert
> _*Symphony No.3 in D major*_ D 200
> Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
> *Günter Wand
> Sony Classical (1993)*


Hey Granate! I'm wondering how you go about your challenges. I recently gave up on comparing the Enigma variations...At first I had the score, then after a while started to doubt my brain's memory function...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying with piano music for the time being - this time it's Franz Liszt's transcriptions after Bellini and Donizetti.

_Réminiscences des "Puritains" de Bellini_ S390 (1836):
_Hexaméron_ (_Morceaux de concert_ - _Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des "Puritains" de Bellini_) S392 (1837-38):
_Réminiscences de "Norma"_ S394 (1841):
_Grand fantaisie de concert sur des motifs favoris de l'opera "La sonnambula"_ S393 (1852):










_Réminiscences de "Lucia di Lammermoor"_ S397/398 (1835-36):
_Marche funèbre de "Dom Sébastien" de Donizetti_ S402 (1844):
_Spirito gentil de l'opera "La favorite"_ S400a (1847):
_Réminiscences de "Lucrezia Borgia" (Grande fantaisie sur des motifs de l'opéra de Gaetano Donizetti)_ D400 (1848):
_Valse de concert sur deux motifs de "Lucia (di Lammermoor)" et "Parisina" de Donizetti_ S214 (1850-52):


----------



## Zofia

No School Day Tomorrow

Will go to sleep listening to this


----------



## Granate

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey Granate! I'm wondering how you go about your challenges. I recently gave up on comparing the Enigma variations...At first I had the score, then after a while started to doubt my brain's memory function...


*Dvorak symphonies:* finished. Happy with individual recordings, but complete sets need a second opinion. I'm not yet into the early symphonies but I had some uplifting thoughts during the No.3 and No.5.

*Smetana - Ma Vlast:* Too few good results. Not entirely sure I like the set of poems apart from Die Moldau.

*Bruckner symphonies:* Relistening Knappertsbusch has opened new doors for my understanding. He's got recordings in much better SQ than Fürtwangler. Discovered the expansive greatness of his No.4 in Vienna 1964 and No.5 in Münich 1959.

*Bax and Martinu symphonies:* two composers that give me headaches on repeated listen. So much that I needed to go out to listen to light pop music. Favourite sets are very clear and without competitors. The compositions are a discovery but too much to take. I gave up listening to all the recordings.

*Schubert symphonies:* just started. Fascinated with the sound universe. I totally catch his influence on my favourite Bruckner.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Saxophone 'Lumineux'. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Staying with piano music for the time being - this time it's Franz Liszt's transcriptions after Bellini and Donizetti.
> 
> _Réminiscences des "Puritains" de Bellini_ S390 (1836):
> _Hexaméron_ (_Morceaux de concert_ - _Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des "Puritains" de Bellini_) S392 (1837-38):
> _Réminiscences de "Norma"_ S394 (1841):
> _Grand fantaisie de concert sur des motifs favoris de l'opera "La sonnambula"_ S393 (1852):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Réminiscences de "Lucia di Lammermoor"_ S397/398 (1835-36):
> _Marche funèbre de "Dom Sébastien" de Donizetti_ S402 (1844):
> _Spirito gentil de l'opera "La favorite"_ S400a (1847):
> _Réminiscences de "Lucrezia Borgia" (Grande fantaisie sur des motifs de l'opéra de Gaetano Donizetti)_ D400 (1848):
> _Valse de concert sur deux motifs de "Lucia (di Lammermoor)" et "Parisina" de Donizetti_ S214 (1850-52):


Hit me and hit me again! You are my man! *This is music!* This forum must invent the 2Xlike possibility for the Liszt - Thalberg etc. presentations!


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3. Nocturnes Mazurka. Pollini. I found this disc a real mixed bag. I did not care for his take on the Nocturnes or the Berceuse. The Mazurkas were good. It was only the Sonata that he really seemed to get into however. This won't replace any of the many many recordings I already have of these works (including Pollini's).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> Hit me and hit me again! You are my man! *This is music!* This forum must invent the 2Xlike possibility for the Liszt - Thalberg etc. presentations!


I like any kind of transcription/paraphrase work by Liszt but the ones from various operas are my favourites - those of Bellini, Donizetti, Verdi and Wagner. I haven't heard the Meyerbeer transcriptions yet, though.


----------



## Guest

He's an excellent pianist and superbly recorded. (24/352 FLAC)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hector Berlioz Symphonie fantastique Op. 14










Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Vronsky

Erik Satie:
Gnossiennes
Ogives
Petite ouverture à danser
Sarabandes
Gymnopédies
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":










edit: Letting this play through, so just finishing "When Music Sounds"


----------



## Zofia

How do you emblem properly?


----------



## Vronsky

Olivier Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen 
Maarten Bon & Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Guest

Zofia said:


> How do you emblem properly?


Do you mean "embed"? If so, click on the image that looks like film (it's the icon second from the right), paste the YT URL address in the window, and you are set!


----------



## Zofia

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you mean "embed"? If so, click on the image that looks like film (it's the icon second from the right), past the YT URL address in the window, and you are set!


Yes that is what i meant thank you the autocorrect on my phone is sometimes wrong when I type Englisch. That is what I am doing perhaps it does not function on mobile? Thank you for your time.


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Violin Concerto In D, Op. 77
Heifetz, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM 1903, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, US, 1963.

(Had to break this out, after the wonderfully informative thread on the best Brahms Violin Concerto on the site today.... )


----------



## Rogerx

Melos Quartet performing; Schubert: String Quartets Nos D.46 No.4/ D 68 No.5/ D 74 No.6


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> No School Day Tomorrow
> 
> Will go to sleep listening to this


Excellent choice


----------



## Rogerx

Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting; Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Barbara Hendricks (soprano)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin),
Thanks to Joe B for reminding me.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> I like any kind of transcription/paraphrase work by Liszt but the ones from various operas are my favourites - those of Bellini, Donizetti, Verdi and Wagner. I haven't heard the *Meyerbeer transcriptions* yet, though.


It is the volume 40 of this great series with Sergio Gallo in piano.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Red Terror

Kodama's playing is nearly flawless-a definite reference set.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 6; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano),
Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

Lully - Armide (Herrewege)
https://www.amazon.com/Lully-Laurens-Deletré-Collegium-Herreweghe/dp/B00000078X


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach* - Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin

Viktoria Mullova


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> Kodama's playing is nearly flawless-a definite reference set.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Don't know of her OwO rating out of 10?


----------



## Red Terror

Zofia said:


> Don't know of her OwO rating out of 10?


9.5
************************


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> 9.5
> ************************


Oooff T_T €79.99 and I have to pay Father for Kingdom Hearts III


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

A Pilgrims Solace
Keyboard transcriptions Colin Tilney


----------



## Enthusiast

Granate said:


> I forgot I had written this post a year and a half ago asking for Schubert symphonies advice. Only 10 days ago I started my Schubert symphonies challenge and everything I have heard has pleased me a lot. I have finished listening to the mono recordings (my award goes for Beinum Concertgebouworkest) and I'm trying all the individuals on Spotify before the complete sets. No.4 right now.


I love the early symphonies, too. But I suspect that my taste and yours in this repertoire will be different. Certainly, I don't much care for many of the sets you mention. Either way, though, you should think of including the following sets (all of which I would place above most of those in your list): Minkowski, Zinman, van Immerseel and the Harnoncourt set with the Berlin PO.


----------



## Rogerx

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano) performing; Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - keyboard works this morning.

*Solo Piano*

_Due capricci_ [no.1] (1947):
_Invention_ (1948):
_Due capricci_ [no.2] (1947):

*Piano Duet*

_Induló_ [_March_] (1942):
_Allegro_ (1943):
_Polifón etüd_ [_Polyphonic Étude_] (1943):
_Három lakodalmi tánc_ [_Three Wedding Dances_] (1950):
_Sonatina_ (1950):

*Two Pianos*

_Three Pieces_ (1976):

*Harpsichord*

_Continuum_ (1968):
_Passacaglia ungherese_ (1978):
_Hungarian Rock_ [_Chaconne_] (1978):

*Organ*

_Ricercare - Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi_ (1951):
_Volumina_ (1961-62 - rev. 1966)
_Two Studies_ (1967 and 1969):










*Solo Piano*

_Musica ricercata_ (1951-53):
_(6) Études_ [Book 1] (1985):
_(8) Études_ [Book 2] (1988-94):
_White on White_ - no.1 of _(4) Études_ [Book 3] (c.1995):


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Jacck

Antonín Dvořák: Armida


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Respighi.

Fountains of Rome/ Impressioni brasiliane/: Pines of Rome/ The Birds
London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Granate

Enthusiast said:


> Either way, though, you should think of including the following sets...


Don't worry. I'm listening to *everything.* That was the first list. The only set I can't find to is Suitner SKB Denon.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Granate

Zofia said:


> Oooff T_T €79.99 and I have to pay Father for Kingdom Hearts III


Wait! Look for Beethoven Piano Sonatas threads to find other opinions. Pentatone is a Premium SACD label and usually expensive. Why don't you look for economic sets if you like the sonatas so much?

Top 5 Beethoven PS Sets 2011
Beethoven PS Set 2017

Edit: I remembered you bought the Brendel Decca set as a gift for your mother. Sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

Werner Andreas Albert conducting; Bruch - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schoenberg*

Chamber Symphony


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable this morning_


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) performing; Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b, Morceaux (18), Op. 72 etc


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with György Ligeti for this afternoon/early evening - this time the chamber works.

_The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea_ for solo trumpet (1949):
Nos. I, III, IV, VII, VIII, IX, X and XI from _Musica ricercarta_ for solo piano - arr. for bayan by Max Bonnay (orig. 1950-53 - arr. ????):
Sonata for solo cello (1948-53):
_Artikulation_ for tape (1958):










_Andante and Allegretto_ (1950):
String Quartet no.1 [_Métamorphoses nocturnes_] (1953-54):
String Quartet no.2 (1968):



_Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (1953):
_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):
Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):
Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112224


This is a 1994 compilation of recordings from 1971-1981.

Rocky


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Two sides of Dufay and some Binchois.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MusicSybarite

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Richard Strauss: "I may not be a first-rate composer, but I am a first-class second-rate composer."
> 
> I really think Richard Strauss judges a bit too harshly about himself.
> I do not know of any other composer who has so well illustrated the era in which he lived. He is indispensable.
> For example, is there a better example than his four letzte lieder, with an appealing wehmut he is closing an era.Who could have done it better?


For me he is a first-rate composer. Even though some people claim he was too selfish and that he wrote hot-air music (sentiments I don't share), it's undeniable the amazing orchestration skills he had and the impressively beautiful music he penned, eg. the _Vier letzte Lieder_ as you point out, it's precious beyond words.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony; Ballade pour piano et orch. Rigutto, Orch. Phil. de Monte Carlo/ Myrat (EMI)


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> French music through the ages here.
> 
> Jordi Savall The Orchestra of Louis XIII. A nice variety of music from fanfares to dances and consort music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique No matter how many times I've heard this piece I'm quite amazed by it. I had the chance to perform some years ago. Lots of fun that was. A terrific recording and performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franck Symphony in Dm, and Roussel Symphony no 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauré, Debussy and Ravel Piano Trios. Lovely music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy Piano Music Suite Bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images Books 1&2, Deux Arabesque, Preludes Book 1, Pour le piano, Estampes, L'Isle joyeuse, Rèverie. Lovely music


Great selection of music!


----------



## MusicSybarite

One of the reasons I love Sibelius music is that he composed stunning music without being bombastic, it's rather pure, sincere and linked with nature of his native Finland both musically and like his inspiration.


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Suisse, Italie. Lazar Berman. Berman really delves into these pieces and takes us on a captivating journey.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Beethoven ... . The Hammerklavier.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballades for tenor sax and orch., alto sax, piano, timpani, and strings.... Bornkamp (ottavo)


----------



## chill782002

Ives - Symphony No 1

Sir Andrew Davis / Melbourne Symphony Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

*Hello folks, a warm and distinguished greeting, to you all i'm listening to my latest ordering in LP media Josquin\Lassus mint sleeve mint vynil 33''.

Woaw this most be my holy graal of graal, release in 1950 Concert Hall Society LP ,that as 69 years counting, i dont know how i feel, Im so happy, this is awesome, the sound is amazing it's stayed fresh from the years it was printed.Needless to says im drooling over this .

This is so major, what do you think of this lady & gentelmen?
*

Hail this incredible LP sacro-saint artefacts...


----------



## bharbeke

*Kraus: Flute Quintet in D*
Sandhoff, Schuppanzigh Quartet

*Parry: Symphony No. 5*
Matthias Bamert, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Hat tips to KenOC and Dimace for recommending these works. Both made for very enjoyable listening. I especially enjoyed the final movement of the Parry symphony. To borrow from an American patriot, "Give me timpani or give me death!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*

First impression: wow, there were a lot of sick people out in London in 1952. At times, it sounds like it was recorded in a TB ward.


----------



## Flavius

Schnittkesalms of Repentance. Swedish Radio Choir/ Kaljuste (ECM)


----------



## Dimace

MusicSybarite said:


> *For me he is a first-rate composer.* Even though some people claim he was too selfish and that he wrote hot-air music (sentiments I don't share), it's undeniable the amazing orchestration skills he had and the impressively beautiful music he penned, eg. the _Vier letzte Lieder_ as you point out, it's precious beyond words.


The man who has composed Die vier letzte Lieder (and the Capriccio) he isn't only a first rate composer but THE composer. For me (and only maybe...) after Liszt, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Wagner and Co. one of the most important composers in the human history.


----------



## Dimace

deprofundis said:


> *Hello folks, a warm and distinguished greeting, to you all i'm listening to my latest ordering in LP media Josquin\Lassus mint sleeve mint vynil 33''.
> 
> Woaw this most be my holy graal of graal, release in 1950 Concert Hall Society LP ,that as 69 years counting, i dont know how i feel, Im so happy, this is awesome, the sound is amazing it's stayed fresh from the years it was printed.Needless to says im drooling over this .
> 
> This is so major, what do you think of this lady & gentelmen?
> *
> 
> Hail this incredible LP sacro-saint artefacts...


I have no idea about the composer and his music, I don't collect LPs, but I'm sharing your happiness, dear friend. I know very well this feeling, when something precious (for you at least) comes into your hands. Enjoy it!


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 1 in D major*









*Hermann Scherchen
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded September 1954


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Coincidentally I am listening to the same symphony as Eramire156 albeit in a different recording.

Kubelik has long been a favourite of mine in this symphony - he has such balance and is so sure footed as he journeys through the piece, never sounding as if he is likely to wander off the right path.
A very fine recording.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Nono-Prometeo (prologo) Yesyes! This composer is my latest discovery. He really made music of another world!


----------



## Flavius

Schnittke: Sym. Nr.4; Three Sacred Hymns. Russian State Sym. Orch. & Sym. Cappella/ Polyansky (Chandos)


----------



## Red Terror

Another outstanding set. Enthusiastically recommended.


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Luigi Nono-Prometeo (prologo) Yesyes! This composer is my latest discovery. He really made music of another world!


He was a commie but his music is dear to my heart.


----------



## Sid James

_Since I last posted here, its been these. Light listening for the national holiday long weekend. Midnight in Moscow must be one of the most beautiful tunes of its kind ever penned. Its been a while since I last heard it. This was a very enjoyable second listen to the Vivaldi disc, a recent acquisition:_

*Standing Ovation: Popular Overtures* (Two cd)
*Bernstein *Candide
*Rossini *Silken Ladder, William Tell, La gazza ladra
*Weber *Oberon, Der Freischutz
*Verdi *La Forza del Destino, I Vespri Siciliani, La Traviata Acts I & III
*Suppe *Poet and Peasant
*Strauss, J.* Die Fledermaus
*Bizet* Carmen Acts I & IV
*Mozart *Le Nozze de Figaro, Eine kleine Nachtmusik
*Mendelssohn *Nocturne & Scherzo from A Midsummer Night's Dream
*Dvorak* Carnaval
*Beethoven* Egmont
- Los Angeles PO/Israel PO/Zubin Mehta, Eloquence

*Balalaika Favourites!*
Classic recordings of Russian Folk Tunes including Kalinka, Kamarinskaya, Evening Bells, Snow Maiden, Midnight in Moscow, The Moon Shines, etc.
- Osipov State Russian Folk Ensemble (rec. 1962) and Russian Balalaika Orchestra (rec. 1973), Alto

*Vivaldi
Famous Concerti for Two Trumpets, Oboe, Violins, Cello, Mandolins*
- Performers include Rafael Wallfisch, cello; Stefan Schilli, oboe; Michael Meeks and Crispian Steele-Perkins, trumpets, Naxos


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102 

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Alfred Wallenstein


----------



## Joe B

Arvo Part's "Adam's Lament":










Performed by the Latvian Radio Choir, Vox Clamantis, and Sinfoniette Riga


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Hoeprich (basset clarinet in A & Ottensteiner-Bärmann system clarinets) performing; Mozart & Brahms - Clarinet Quintets

London Haydn Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

JoAnn Falletta conducting; Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Vaughan Williams Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1&2









Rubbra Symphonies 5&6. The first time I've listened to these. Very nice. From Spotify Richard Hickox with BBC Wales.









Holst The Planets. A cracking performance and recording 









Britten String Quartets 1, 2 and 3. I love this music









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel. Terrific


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


> He was a commie but his music is dear to my heart.


:lol::lol::lol:

I like the commies as much as the Spanish Flu, but when it comes to music, are HUGE players. When I was younger, sometimes, I said to close friends that in music, dance, Literatur etc. I'm a commie. Now, I can not any more say such things because I'm older and I need all my friends. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Kleiber conducting; Weber: Der Freischütz

Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*
> 
> First impression: wow, there were a lot of sick people out in London in 1952. At times, it sounds like it was recorded in a TB ward.


That might be right, actually. 1952 was the year of the _Great Smog_ in London - killed about 12000, apparently.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dowland Project ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of György Ligeti this morning/afternoon - his orchestral works. The vocal/choral output I'll leave for another time.

_Régi magyar társas táncok_ [_Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances_] for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
_Baladă şi joc_ [_Ballad and Dance_] for two violins -arr. for school orchestra (orig. 1950 - arr. ????):
_Concert românesc_ for orchestra (1951):
_Apparitions_ for orchestra (1958-59):
_Atmosphères_ for orchestra (1961):
Cello Concerto (1966):
_Lontano_ for orchestra (1967):
_Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69):
Chamber Concerto for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
_Melodien_ for orchestra (1971):
Double Concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
_San Francisco Polyphony_ for orchestra (1973-74):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - arrangement of three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_ for soprano and orchestra, arr. for solo trumpet and orchestra by Elgar Howarth (orig. 1974-77 - arr. 1991):
Piano Concerto (1985-88):
Violin Concerto (1989-90 - rev. 1992):
_Hamburg Concerto_ for solo horn and chamber orchestra with four obbligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003):


----------



## Rogerx

Robert King conducting; Michael Haydn: Requiem / Requiem Pro Defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo; Missa In Honorem Sanctae Ursulae

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Hilary Summers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*
> 
> First impression: wow, there were a lot of sick people out in London in 1952. At times, it sounds like it was recorded in a TB ward.


I'm not mad on historical recordings but a few are so amazing that they burst through any limitations in the sound. That set is one of those for me. On the other hand one might expect (or at least hope for) better sound from 1952.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Contrasting Lieder from Schumann, Brahms and Hindemith. The Hindemith disc, with the splendid Juliane Banse, is my new disc for the week just past, and I have been trying to get to grips with it most days.

*
Schumann*
6 Lieder aus 'Myrthen', Op. 25
Gedichten der Konigen Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Ruckert
Liederkreis, Op. 39*
Bernarda Fink, mezzo; Anthony Spiri, piano*
[HM, 2009]










*
Brahms*
Lieder und Gesange, Op. 32
Lieder nach Gedichten von Heinrich Heine, Op. 85 / Op. 96
Vier ernste Gesange, Op. 121*
Matthias Goerne, baritone; Christoph Eschenbach, piano*
[HM, 2016]










*
Hindemith*
Das Marienleben, Op. 27*
Juliane Banse, soprano; Martin Helmchen, piano*
[Alpha, 2017]


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Der Getreue Music-Meister

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Kiril Kondrashin, Walter Hendl conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn (piano)

Symphony of the Air, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Much of this disk seems right now to be among the most beautiful music I have ever heard.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Much of this disk seems right now to be among the most beautiful music I have ever heard.
> 
> View attachment 112237


I wonder how you like the second book of songs,it is indeed wonderful music .

https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...hn-dowland-the-collected-works-dpU7DMDHO2TL8/


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I wonder how you like the second book of songs,it is indeed wonderful music .
> 
> https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...hn-dowland-the-collected-works-dpU7DMDHO2TL8/


Yes ~ sigh ~ Books 2 and 3 have had to go onto my wish list! But the whole box?! Save me!


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, 
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, selections.

András Schiff (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Yes ~ sigh ~ Books 2 and 3 have had to go onto my wish list! But the whole box?! Save me!


The lute music is beautiful,I leave you in torment.


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Chant des Cathédrales*

CD 1

Enchanted chant


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "La Sirene" (Anderson/Sterling)
Onslow - Symphony #2 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I continued my Dowland day ...

A little more mannered than her singing with the Consort of Musicke but, still, very beautiful.








Also seems a little mannered but this is strong singing and the break in the middle for a Britten guitar work is effective.








Finally, drawing away from English shores .... (a beautiful CD).


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3*

I have a couple recordings of this that haven't done much for me, but this one keeps my attention.


----------



## Zofia

*








Jakob Lindberg - Bach, J.S.: Lute Music*​


----------



## Andolink

*Henri du Mont* (1610-1684): Motets for two voices from _Cantica Sacra_ (1652)


----------



## realdealblues

*Mikhail Glinka*
_Lieder:
_Doubt
I Remember The Wonderful Moment
How Sweet It Is To Be With You
To Her
No Sooner Did I Know You
Night In Venice
The Lark
Barcarolle
*[Rec. 1975]*

*Sergei Rachmaninoff
*_Lieder:_
The Night Is Mournful, Op. 26/12
Oh, Never Sing To Me Again, Op. 4/4
Music, Op. 34/8
Spring Waters, Op. 14/11
Vocalise, Op. 34/14
*[Rec. 1975]*









_Vocalist:_ Galina Vishnevskaya
_Piano:_ Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Weelkes, Give the King Thy Judgments*


----------



## Bourdon

For those who want to play the violin but have difficulties with intonation.


----------



## Colin M

Bruch Scottish Fantasy Op. 46 Mazur Gewandhausorchester Leipzig; Accardo (violin) Unger (harp)

Simply beautiful. The violin and harp take turns rendering Scottish folk tunes in a way that brings impressions of that country alive and present in front of one.


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> For those who want to play the violin but have difficulties with intonation.











NEED!!

character limit


----------



## Bourdon

Listen to this artist and enjoy.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Bruch Scottish Fantasy Op. 46 Mazur Gewandhausorchester Leipzig; Accardo (violin) Unger (harp)
> 
> Simply beautiful. The violin and harp take turns rendering Scottish folk tunes in a way that brings impressions of that country alive and present in front of one.


Bruch's VCs PLUS The Scottish Fantasy PLUS Tschaikowskys VC PLUS Kraus VC = The best violin works in history (Ok, Felix is also somewhere near) and almost the only I periodically listen.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Johannes Brahms The Four Symphonies BPO/Karajan (60s cycle)
92khz/24b FLAC over MDR-1000x noise canceling headphones
Just got it from HDTracks today on their 20% off sale.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 180, Schmucke dich"*


----------



## Itullian

This should be interesting


----------



## Dimace

OK! I'm listening Fibich's 2nd & 3rd (from the Supraphon Set with Karel Sejna) but I want to present you something completely different:* Rachs Piano Concertos 1 & 3 with Byron Janis!*

Rachmaninow and Byron! This is a GREAT affair Ladies and Gentlemen! The Russian titan and the most famous child Pennsylvanias! (he comes from Jewish family)  When in this affair come as addition The Chicago SO and the Boston SO, with *Fritz Reiner* and *Charles Munch* respectively, we have a recording no money, metaphorically, can buy.

Janis is giving here an wonderful example how the Russian meant to be play: From the core to surface and not vice versa. Like Prats he masters the piano and the sound so effortlessly, giving us the impression that these works are easy to be played. I have never seen him live (he gave up 1985, because of severe hand arthritis) but in the YT videos you can easily unterstand what I mean. I can imagine him drinking his whiskey or brandy and playing flawlessly these colossal difficulty works, without even looking the keys. We are talking for another level of pianistic dexterity. The result is that the Russian sounds like the Russian. Without sweat and effort the perfect romantic sound, the real Russian soul. 

(when I see pianists sweating, using they bodies or muscles to perform, moving right and left like boats in the storm etc. I instantly understand that all their effort is to produce sound and not to produce music. Seldom I have seen pianist "dancing" on their chairs and making classical music.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Vaughan Williams' 8th


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> This should be interesting


It is! I have the old sets (2 + 1) and it sounds great. (Listen the Meister and tell us about his Beethoven. You will adore the outcome or you will hate it...)


----------



## Jacck

*Lully Atys*




a fantastic production with both english and french subs, and of fourse fantastic music !
just listen to the beauty from 33:54


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112260


I'm not a fan of Golijov, but I thought I would listen to this album one more time before donating it to the local library.

The St. Lawrence String Quartet is the quartet in residence at the annual Spoleto Festival USA, and I've seen them perform at over 40 chamber music concerts there over the last 20 years. Geoff Nuttall, the first violinist, is the director of the Spoleto Festival chamber music series. The current group has a different second violinist and cellist from when this recording was released in 2002.

Rocky


----------



## Merl

Is this Becca's Elgar comparison recording C?


----------



## Red Terror

*96 kHz / 24-bit*


----------



## Enthusiast

What used to be called Pettersson's most famous piece. Now it is probably the symphonies that people turn to ... but this is a great concerto.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful performance and is very well recorded--quite an auspicious debut! Like Glenn Gould in is 1955 debut, Pescia omits all repeats, so the playing time is only 41 minutes (He rationalizes his decision in the booklet--has to do with harmonic progressions/resolutions). Unlike Gould, he uses pedal and a more legato touch.


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a wonderful performance and is very well recorded--quite an auspicious debut! Like Glenn Gould in is 1955 debut, Pescia omits all repeats, so the playing time is only 41 minutes (He rationalizes his decision in the booklet--has to do with harmonic progressions/resolutions). Unlike Gould,* he uses pedal *and a more legato touch.


This is a mistake I really love and the only way (for me) to play or to listen the Greatest.


----------



## Merl

Way home music tonight was this one. Lovely recording and performances.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: 6 Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. Gould, Laredo (Sony)


----------



## joen_cph

Enthusiast said:


> What used to be called Pettersson's most famous piece. Now it is probably the symphonies that people turn to ... but this is a great concerto.
> 
> View attachment 112267


A major work, and by far the best recording.


----------



## chill782002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*
> 
> First impression: wow, there were a lot of sick people out in London in 1952. At times, it sounds like it was recorded in a TB ward.


I think we had a serious problem with industrial smog at that time. You're not kidding though, I find this one difficult to listen to due to the ridiculous amount of coughing.


----------



## chill782002

Eramire156 said:


> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no. 1 in D major*
> 
> View attachment 112232
> 
> 
> *Hermann Scherchen
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> Recorded September 1954


Yes! Maybe my favourite pre-stereo Mahler 1st.


----------



## jim prideaux

having been made aware of a real bargain available from jpc by Malx I made an order and today it turned up......

Gielen Edition vol 6-Mahler. (17 discs)

so I am now listening to the 4th Symphony for the first time and it is quite simply stunning!

Thanks for the 'heads up ' Malx......the 1st, 4th and 5th are the symphonies I have some knowledge of but I am now looking forward to spending time investigating the others at my leisure.


----------



## jim prideaux

having been made aware of a real bargain available from jpc by Malx I made an order and today it turned up......

Gielen Edition vol 6-Mahler. (17 discs)

so I am now listening to the 4th Symphony for the first time and it is quite simply stunning!

Thanks for the 'heads up ' Malx......the 1st, 4th and 5th are the symphonies I have some knowledge of but I am now looking forward to spending time investigating the others at my leisure.:tiphat:

SO EXCITED I MADE THE SAME POST TWICE!


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> SO EXCITED I MADE THE SAME POST TWICE!


Like watching the Maccams, eh Jim? :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: The 9 Symphonies*
Karajan, Philharmonia Orchestra

On the whole, this is a very middle of the road set. Even the usually reliable 5th is just fine instead of brilliant. The only one I would recommend right now is the 8th. If 2, 3, or 7 end up being on that level, I'll chime in again.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> Way home music tonight was this one. Lovely recording and performances.
> 
> View attachment 112270


Ja, ja und nochmal ja! *EXCELLENT disk set of high quality! * I love Fibich, I love Järvi, I love Chandos!


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Like watching the Maccams, eh Jim? :lol:


Michael Gielen's recordings of Mahler may well be the musical equivalent of the afternoon we beat Chelsea 4-1.....so yes Merl, you do have a point!


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> Michael Gielen's recordings of Mahler may well be the musical equivalent of the afternoon we beat Chelsea 4-1.....so yes Merl, you do have a point!


I support Chelsea in England!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Oeuvres pour Ensembles, 'Paysages et Marines'.... Ensembles Initium, Contraste (timpani)


----------



## Dimace

Prior a have written : _When I see pianists sweating, using they bodies or muscles to perform, moving right and left like boats in the storm etc. I instantly understand that all their effort is to produce sound and not to produce music. Seldom I have seen pianist "dancing" on their chairs and making classical music._

*But there are also exceptions*! (this work isn't exactly "classical" but with so much top orchestration and counterpoint tends to be "Bachian" (sic)) Tremendous piece of music, maybe one of the most difficult ever composed for the piano, demands a very "athletic" pianist. Here I present you maybe the best (together with Capells) interpretation of this colossal concerto.


----------



## senza sordino

Red Terror said:


> *96 kHz / 24-bit*


Is this a recording of the tenth symphony? Or is this a box set of all ten symphonies? Did you listen to all ten symphonies? If not which symphony or symphonies did you listen to? Enquiring minds want to know. If you listened to all ten symphonies in one sitting I'd be very impressed.


----------



## Merl

senza sordino said:


> Is this a recording of the tenth symphony? Or is this a box set of all ten symphonies? Did you listen to all ten symphonies? If not which symphony or symphonies did you listen to? Enquiring minds want to know. If you listened to all ten symphonies in one sitting I'd be very impressed.


If I listened to all ten in a single sitting I'd need to see a psychiatrist. :lol:


----------



## Flavius

Rautavaara: Angel of Light; Annunciations. Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to:


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.57 in C Major, Op.74, No.1

Salomon String Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward Clarke, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112272


Originally recorded in 1973-1976, digitally remastered in 1999, and reissued in 2011.


----------



## haydnguy

I just took it out of the mailbox.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to selections of Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom" to unwind prior to bed:


----------



## Red Terror

senza sordino said:


> Is this a recording of the tenth symphony? Or is this a box set of all ten symphonies? Did you listen to all ten symphonies? If not which symphony or symphonies did you listen to? Enquiring minds want to know. If you listened to all ten symphonies in one sitting I'd be very impressed.


The whole enchilada.


----------



## Rogerx

Susanne Stanzeleit (violin) & Gusztáv Fenyo (piano) performing; Delius - Complete Violin Sonatas


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez/Falla: Homenaje a Debussy/Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)/ London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Zofia

Grieg – I. ‘Morning Mood’, from Peer Gynt Suite Op. 45


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale.


----------



## Jacck

*Arnold Schoenberg, Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15* (Glenn Gould)
*Arnold Schönberg - Six orchestral songs op.8.* (Manuela Uhl)


----------



## BabyGiraffe

Pietro Locatelli - Concerti grossi ( Freiburger Barockorchester)


----------



## jim prideaux

:tiphat:


jim prideaux said:


> having been made aware of a real bargain available from jpc by Malx I made an order and today it turned up......
> 
> Gielen Edition vol 6-Mahler. (17 discs)
> 
> so I am now listening to the 4th Symphony for the first time and it is quite simply stunning!
> 
> Thanks for the 'heads up ' Malx......the 1st, 4th and 5th are the symphonies I have some knowledge of but I am now looking forward to spending time investigating the others at my leisure.:tiphat:
> 
> SO EXCITED I MADE THE SAME POST TWICE!


.....and while I may avoid posting twice I can assure everyone that the excitement continued this morning with the 1st Symphony!:tiphat:

( the more observant music lovers out there may have noticed I have discovered a certain enthusiasm for the 'go advanced' button)


----------



## Rogerx

Isaac Stern (violin), Jaime Laredo (viola), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) performing ; Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 2 Der Getreue Music-meister


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert D960 (because of a discussion on another thread). Kempff's recording is lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Herbert von Karajan conducts Liszt & Smetana

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor/ Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97/ Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Smetana: Má Vlast/ Má Vlast: Vltava/ Má Vlast: Vysehrad
Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - two discs of piano works and songs this morning.

_Jack-in-the-Box_ for piano (1899): 
_Le poisson rêveur_ [_The Dreamy Fish_] for piano (1901):
_Trois morceaux en forme de poire_ [_Three Pieces in the Shape of a Pear_] - seven pieces for piano duet (1903):
_Le Piccadilly_ - version for piano (1904):
_La Diva de l'Empire_ - version for piano (1904):
_En habit de cheval_ [_In Riding Outfit_] - four pieces for piano duet (1911): 
_Aperçus désagréables_ [_Unpleasant Glimpses_] - three pieces for piano duet (1908 and 1912):
_Vieux sequins et vieilles cuirasses_ [_Old Sequins and Old Breastplates_] - three pieces for piano (1913):
Music from the play _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] for piano (1913):
_Peccadilles importunes _ [_Tiresome Pecadilloes_] - three pieces for piano (1913):
_Heures séculaires et instantanées_ [_Age-old and Instantaneous Hours_] - three pieces or piano (1914):
_Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra - version for piano duet (1920):
_La belle excentrique_ [_The Eccentric Beauty_] version for piano duet (1920):










_Trois Melodies_ [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1886):
_Trois Autres Melodies_ [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour/Catulle Mendès] (c.1887-1906):
_Hymne Pour Le "Salut Drapeau"_ [Text: Eric Satie???] (1891):
Six songs from _(9) Chansons de Caf' Conc'_ [Texts: Henry Pacory/Vincent Hyspa] (c.1897-1904):
_Trois Melodies Sans Paroles_ (1905):
_Allons-Y Chochotte_ [Text: D. Durante] (1906):
_Trois Poems D'amour_ [Texts: Erik Satie] (1914):
_Trois Melodies_ [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue/Anne Godebska/René Chalupt] (1916): 
_Quatre Petites Melodies_ [Texts: Alphonse de Lamartine/Jean Cocteau/anon. 18th c./Raymond Radiguet] (1920):
_(5) Ludions_ [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1923):


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Osmo Vänskä conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'
> 
> Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale.


That is so new that I feel you owe us a report back on how you found it ....


----------



## Enthusiast

Another excellent Schubert D960 ....


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Escholiers de Paris*

Motets, chansons et estampies


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> That is so new that I feel you owe us a report back on how you found it ....


Very simple, first I had a copy from a someone who works for the distributor, I then bought at JPC.de( Gemany) If you mean if I liked it, yes, it's a very good recording from one of my favorites works.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène performing; Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/ :

Quatuor à Cordes en Si Mineur, Op. 33/String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Very simple, first I had a copy from a someone who works for the distributor, I then bought at JPC.de( Gemany)


No. Sorry - I meant the performance! Is it a good one? Does it hold its own with others? Is there anything notable about Vanska's approach to the work?


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> No. Sorry - I meant the performance! Is it a good one? Does it hold its own with others? Is there anything notable about Vanska's approach to the work?


I see I was to late, Vänskä did impress with his Sibelius symphonies, and yes he's very detailed by his score following, besides that, BIS did a remarkable job.


----------



## Jacck

*Antonio Salieri - Piano Concerto in B-flat major* (Pietro Spada)
just the right amount of notes, unlike some people


----------



## Enthusiast

A long time ago (decades) I didn't greatly warm to solo piano music. Some Bach (Tureck) was OK but for the rest - even Beethoven - I was not interested. Then I listened to Richter. You can sense the concentration in a Richter performance and you can't resist it. His concentration becomes your concentration. It doesn't matter if the sound is not so good. It doesn't matter if the audience coughs and splutters (but they usually settle down - Richter cures coughs!). You can't resist.

Again Schubert D960 - This one from another world. I can't say why it is so wonderful - no particular moment seems more wow than the great performances I heard earlier today - but it is always the same.


----------



## bharbeke

*Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4 (played with piano)*
Kirschnereit, Larsen, Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss

Thanks to Itullian for introducing me to this CD and these works. They are pleasant and fun to listen to, a lot like Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Mary Oleskiewicz (flute), Elizabeth Field (violin), Daniel Elyar (viola), Stephanie Vial (cello), David Schulenberg (harpsichord) performing; Quantz: 6 Flute Quartets


----------



## Enthusiast

An unusual find at the library. A Binchois programme from Graindelavoix entitled "Joy" but made up of laments (for reasons that are a little complex). Anyway, delicious music.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il matrimonio segretro" (Amoretti/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Fantasy in C minor, K. 475 (Matthews/Vanguard)
E. T. A. Hoffmann - Ballet music for "Arlequin" (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112293


I'm listening to Symphony No. 8. It is like the emotional equivalent of having too many shots of espresso.


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough performing; Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Suisse.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin this morning.

Nocturnes. Maria Joao Pires. Lovely playing with lots of dynamic phrasing which works well sometimes, others not so much.. My main issue with this disc is rather mediocre piano sound which can get harsh at times.










Preludes. Rafal Blechacz. Excellent playing with the emphasis on technique. This works better on some pieces than others. The D minor was played so fast it lost all its resonance and was a disappointment. Piano sound is excellent










Ballades. Zimerman. This disc has the best of both worlds. Excellent technique along with a lovely interpretation. Piano sounds great too. Recommended.


----------



## Merl

Had these two performances flagged up to me a while back so curiosity got the better of me and I delved in. So what do I think? Well firstly the recording is awful. Congested passages (the start of the main theme of the 1st movement of the 7th and especially the finale of the 7th sound diabolical) and poor acoustics mar both recordings. The booming timpani is particularly horrid in the 2nd too. Performance-wise these are tired, dull and too uncharismatic to even consider playing again. The Philharmonia give it a shot but there's a constant feeling of drag in both accounts and inner details are blurred by both Van Beinum's rigid tempo and the wretched recording. For those who insist that the old days were the good ones in Beethoven performances they ought to listen to these pedestrian symphonies and thank god that Beethoven never got to hear them. No doubt he'd be in tears at such dirgeful stodge. Not even recommended to deaf people.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie part two - two discs of piano works for late afternoon/early evening.

_(3) Gymnopédies_ (1888):
Three preludes for flutes and harps written for the play _Le Fils des étoiles_ [_The Son of the Stars_] by Joséphin Péladan - arr. for piano (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1896):
_Vexations_ [_Humiliations_] (c.1893): ***
_(3) Pièces froides_ [_(3) Cold Pieces_] - set one (1897):
_Poudre d'or_ [_Gold Dust_] - version for piano (1901-02):
_Le Piccadilly_ - version for piano (1904):
_Prélude en tapisserie_ [_Tapestry Prelude_] (1906):
_Je te veux_ [_I Want You_] - version for piano (orig. 1897 - arr. c. 1904):
_(3) Véritables Préludes flasques pour un chien_ [_(3) Genuine Flabby Preludes for a Dog_] (1912):
Music from the play _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] (1913):
_(3) Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ [_(3) Sketches and Exasperations of a Large Wooden Man_] (1913):
_Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ [_Chapters Turned Every Way_] - three pieces (1913):
_(21) Sports et divertissements_ [_(21) Sports and Pastimes_] (1914):
_Sonatine bureaucratique_ (1917):

(*** this recording is mercifully without repeats!)



_(4) Ogives_ (1886):
_(3) Sarabandes_ (1887):
_Première pensée rose + croix_ [_First Reflection on the Rose and Cross_] (1891):
_Trois sonneries de la rose + croix_ [_Three Chimes of the Rose and Cross_] for trumpets and harps - version for piano (1892): 
_Prélude de la porte héroïque du ciel_ [_Prelude for The Heroic Gate of Heaven_] for the play by Jules Bois (1894):
_Rêverie du Pauvre_ [_Daydream of the Poor_] (1900):
_(2) Rêveries nocturnes_ [_Night-time Daydreams_] (c.1912):
_(5) Nocturnes_ (1919):
_Rêverie de l'enfance de Pantagruel_ - arr. for piano of the first of _Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra (1920):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

Beecham's conducting is always fun and very musical. I seem to be turning into a fan.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


>


That picture needs a caption. Like, "You left our instruments _where_?"

Or "We've got to lose these black outfits. At the last concert they thought we were mimes."

Or, "Look, out, John, you're going to step in . . . oh, rats."

Or, "No, when you do the hokey pokey, you put your _right_ foot out."


----------



## vmartell

Manxfeeder said:


> That picture needs a caption. Like, "You left our instruments _where_?"


(walking in slo-mo)

"Now the Emerson Quartet will think twice before starting a beef...."

v


----------



## Enthusiast

Wonderful and not quite like any other sets. Today the 1st and 2nd symphonies ...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> Wonderful and not quite like any other sets. Today the 1st and 2nd symphonies ...
> 
> View attachment 112297


Invalid attachment, Enthusiast. Give us a clue.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

After acquiring hi-res FLAC files in an effort to reduce the storage space that CDs and LPs take up, I thought I'd dip my toes in streaming audio, so I signed up for a free trial offer from Qobuz. I've had a lot of trouble getting their Windows app to work with my laptop, but when it works, it's pretty amazing! They have a huge selection and the hi-res files sound excellent. I doubt that I will convert 100% to streaming since they don't carry _every_ recording, but if I can get it to work reliably, it will save me a fortune in physical media purchases!

I started with this wonderful recording--includes the original version of Sonata No.2 and the Chopin Variations along with some preludes.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Antonio Salieri - Piano Concerto in B-flat major* (Pietro Spada)
> just the right amount of notes, unlike some people


It is quite strange, what happened and happens with Antonio. Most of the people believe that is only a mediocre (or worse) composer. Someone who played his role in (music) history, as Mozart's fierce enemy and only. Only last year I occupied with him and his music, not a lot, but more serious than the past years. And my verdict (mainly because of his requiem) is that he's a very good composer. Personally I don't demand a vast amount of works of a composer, painter, writer, etc. to make my opinion for his capabilities (or not) Let us imagine that Beethoven had only composed the 9th Symphony and nothing more. Wouldn't be a top composer? Abbe Prevost has claimed the immortality with only Manon Lescaut. etc.. So, it is clear to me, that Salieri (also teacher of Liszt and this is FFF important) is a VERY GOOD composer, despite I don't listen a lot this kind of music. Someone, at least, we must treat with respect and a positive attitude.


----------



## Zofia

Possible my favourite rendition listen as ai have one month to prepare to play this for exam. Maybe would have had better idea to pick easier piece but I am too much the gangster!


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
_(6) Sonatas for Two Oboes and Bassoon with Two Obligato Basses_
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht - oboe
Marcel Ponseele - oboe
Ku Ebbinge - oboe
Danny Bond - bassoon
Chiara Banchini - violin
Richte Van Der Meer - violoncello
Robert Kohnen - harpsichord
_
Accent_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Zofia said:


> Possible my favourite rendition listen as ai have one month to prepare to play this for exam. Maybe would have had better idea to pick easier piece but I am too much the gangster!


Easier? Yeah, I would have gone with Chopsticks. Hats off to you! :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Arrieta: Marina. Kraus, Bayo, Pons, Orq. Sin. de Tenerife/ Pérez (Valois)


----------



## Zofia

Manxfeeder said:


> Easier? Yeah, I would have gone with Chopsticks. Hats off to you! :tiphat:


I have but one rival in class I must crush him! :devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Transcendental Etudes.*

Sending best wishes to Zofia to tackle these. As they say, fingers, don't fail me now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Invalid attachment, Enthusiast. Give us a clue.:tiphat:


Thanks. Its funny - it was there immediately after I posted it. I have inserted it again. On the chance that it fails again it was this


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. Its funny - it was there immediately after I posted it. I have inserted it again. On the chance that it fails again it was this
> 
> View attachment 112308


Great taste......... Excellent set.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Itullian

Has become one of my favorite sets.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony.

After a very stressful day (week!)the opportunity to listen to Skrowaczewski and the German Radio Philharmonic (Saarbrucken/Kaiserslautern) in their superb performance of the 2nd seems appropriate.

Skrowaczewski manages to produce a remarkably coherent performance of the second movement, a section of music that while significant in it's beauty also strikes me as enigmatic-time passes but then again it doesn't, there are themes and yet what are they?.......


----------



## Dimace

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112302
> 
> 
> Possible my favourite rendition listen as ai have one month to prepare to play this for exam. Maybe would have had better idea to pick easier piece but I am too much the gangster!





Manxfeeder said:


> *Liszt, Transcendental Etudes.*
> 
> Sending best wishes to Zofia to tackle these. As they say, fingers, don't fail me now.
> 
> View attachment 112305


Both Lazar and Jorge have written history with these marvelous works. I'm fan of Jorge but I will nominate both recordings as equally exceptional. No winner here, but the music.


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES 2012
_French Baroque music, from seventeenth and eighteenth-century songs, 
to great classics of the operatic repertoire, as heard in the Gardens of Versaille by tourists_
*Lully - Rameau - Moulinié - Corrette*
Capriccio Stravagante Orchestra
Skip Sempé - director
Café Zimmermann
Pygmalion
Ausonia
Le Poème Harmonique
Vincent Dumestre - director
Les Musiciens de St Julien
_
Alpha - Outhere_


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 1-3.

Harnoncourt and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Joshua by Händel. Now I'm hooked on oratorios. 3rd act now, takes some time to get through it...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tye, Western Wind Mass*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! See the Conqu'ring Hero Comes  Love that!


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 7 in E minor*









*Edo de Waart
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic *

Recorded live at the Concertgebouw 8 October 1994


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Panella: El Gato Montes. Domingo, Villarroel, Pons, Berganza, Orq. Sin. de Madrid/ Roa (DG)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112318


I must say, this is much more pleasing to listen to than the Shostakovich earlier.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute, and finishing at home:


----------



## Zofia

Dimace said:


> Both Lazar and Jorge have written history with these marvelous works. I'm fan of Jorge but I will nominate both recordings as equally exceptional. No winner here, but the music.


We listeners get the big win ;D


----------



## Zofia

Midnight game session (continue with my HRE campaign in CKII) can only be one answer


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: El Caserio. Sagi-Vela, Pérez, Orq. Lirica Española/ Moreno Torroba (EMI)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened to myself playing slowly through Barrios, Schubert/Mertz and Albeniz, Al *****  Not much of a practice-session...Put on Händel-Joshua again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! I got censored


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Guridi: El Caserio. Sagi-Vela, Pérez, Orq. Lirica Española/ Moreno Torroba (EMI)


You are an incomparable eccentrical listener, of interstellar level! Nine out of ten suggestions you make are completely unknown to me as music, composer, or both of them! I'm starting to have psychological problems by considering my self irrelevant with the classical music! :lol::tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

ORGELMUSIK
*Johann Pachelbel*
Werner Jacob - organ (Mollau, Alsace)
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, c. 1400-1700_
Huelgas Ensemble
*Paul Van Nevel* - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Flavius

Paisajes del Recuerdo--Compositores váscos contemporáneos. Donostia, Guridi...Escudero. Mena, Garcia de Salazar (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Guest

Superbly played and recorded. Qobuz 24/26


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore*
_The Dowland Project_
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


















The first track on this disc, Ola Gjeilo's "The Spheres", I am very familiar with. I have it on several CD's by different choirs. This is my first disc by Westminster Williamson Voices.....they nailed the performance. The choir sounds great. The production team did a great job; the recording is first rate.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> You are an incomparable eccentrical listener, of interstellar level! Nine out of ten suggestions you make are completely unknown to me as music, composer, or both of them! I'm starting to have psychological problems by considering my self irrelevant with the classical music! :lol::tiphat:


I completely understand your post. Between @Flavius, @pmsummer, and @Rogerx I feel like I'm doing an apprenticeship in listening to classical music. But you know, that's fine by me. I've always been smart enough to learn from those who know more than me and to take and use this new learning to help my own progress. *Thanks guys!*


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112327


I enjoy listening to these.


----------



## haydnguy

From my mailbox today:

*Bacewicz*

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1) Piano Sonata #2
2) Piano Quintets #1 and #2


----------



## Rogerx

Bach/ Liszt/ Mendelssohn.


----------



## Sid James

_A few of my favourite symphonies of the late 18th century sandwiching a classic concert of Gershwin's music. George made an appearance (well, on piano roll if not in person) and Sassy's performance with orchestra, jazz trio and Michael Tilson-Thomas on piano is always thrilling to hear. Its all on youtube but here's The Man I Love:_ 




*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 41 'Jupiter,' 25 & 32*
- Capella Istropolitana/Barry Wordsworth, Naxos

*Gershwin and Friends*
Rhapsody in Blue - Gershwin on piano roll with Columbia Jazz Band
Songs and medleys - Sarah Vaughan & her trio
- Los Angeles PO/Michael Tilson-Thomas, pianist & conductor, CBS

*Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 103 'Drumroll' & 104 'London'*
- Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orch./Ivan Fischer, Brilliant


----------



## Zofia




----------



## JosefinaHW

_Don Giovanni_, Oct 2000, Bryn Terfel as the Don, Rene Flemming as Donna Anna

I'm watching via MET Opera on Demand and I have no idea if this is on YouTube.


----------



## Zofia

JosefinaHW said:


> _Don Giovanni_, Oct 2000, Bryn Terfel as the Don, Rene Flemming as Donna Anna
> 
> I'm watching via MET Opera on Demand and I have no idea if this is on YouTube.


My parents went to see DG last night verdict was wunderbar! I am going to next performance in a few month cannot wait much excitement it will be my first seeing of DG.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Last Leaf by Danish String Quartet. A real must-listen. Purchased in 96k/24b from HDTracks on their 20% off sale, discount code JAN29HD.


----------



## SONNET CLV

What's there _not_ to like about Liszt or Richter? Or Liszt _and_ Richter?

A great performance, on LP nonetheless. A treasure in my collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Böhm conducting; Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Bruce

*Artyomov*

Tonight I'm listening to a fascinating work by a composer I've never heard of before, the Requiem of Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov. The word that most strongly comes to my mind when listening to this is "ghostly". In fact, the Libera me is positively ghoulish. After hearing the first few movements, I was reminded of Ligeti's Requiem, but as the work continued, I think Silvestrov came more to my mind.









The only objection I have to this work is that it is perhaps too much doom and gloom. There is no Requiescat in pacem or Lux Aeterna, and the In Paradisum seems a distant, cold realm, a realm of shadows rather than of light. But this objection aside, I found Artyomov's Requiem a powerful work, and am looking forward to hearing it again.

The Moscow PO, Boys' Choir of the Moscow Sveshnikov Choral College and Kaunas State Choir is conducted by Dmitri Kitayenko. The excellent sopranos are Inna Polyanskaya, Lubov Sharnina, and Elena Brylyova, joined by tenors Alexei Martynov, Andrey Azovsky and baritone Mikhail Lanskoi.


----------



## Bruce

haydnguy said:


> From my mailbox today:
> 
> *Bacewicz*
> 
> Krystian Zimerman, piano
> 
> 1) Piano Sonata #2
> 2) Piano Quintets #1 and #2
> 
> View attachment 112328


One of my favorite disks. I enjoy comparing Zimerman's version of the second piano sonata with another recording I have by Eva Kupiec, though I can't really decide which one I like better. The quintets are really fine listening, too!


----------



## Zofia

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 112333
> 
> 
> What's there _not_ to like about Liszt or Richter? Or Liszt _and_ Richter?
> 
> A great performance, on LP nonetheless. A treasure in my collection.


My favourite painist and a favourite recording of my Father and I, you have the best taste Sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Elizabeth Connell (Magna Peccatrix), Edith Wiens (Una Poenitentium), Felicity Lott (Mater Gloriosa), Trudeliese Schmidt (Mulier Samaritana), Nadine Denize (Maria Aegyptiaca), Richard Versalle (Doctor Marianus), Jorma Hynninen (Pater Ecstaticus), Hans Sotin (Pater Profundus)

London Symphony Chorus/London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Schubert: Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Chor.


----------



## sonance

Sergei Bortkiewicz: Violin Concerto; Symphonic Poem after Shakespeare's "Othello"
Sergey Levitin, violin; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton epoch)


----------



## Jacck

In the morning I listened to *Vítězslav Novák - Slovácká suita* (wrongly translated as the Slovak suite, which is irritating, because Slovácko a Slovensko a two distinct regions in two different countries). Now listening to *Marc-Antoine Charpentier - Medée*, which is supposed to be the "finest French opera of the 17th century" according to wikipedia


----------



## joen_cph

Bruce said:


> Tonight I'm listening to a fascinating work by a composer I've never heard of before, the Requiem of Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov. The word that most strongly comes to my mind when listening to this is "ghostly". In fact, the Libera me is positively ghoulish. After hearing the first few movements, I was reminded of Ligeti's Requiem, but as the work continued, I think Silvestrov came more to my mind.
> 
> View attachment 112338
> 
> 
> The only objection I have to this work is that it is perhaps too much doom and gloom. There is no Requiescat in pacem or Lux Aeterna, and the In Paradisum seems a distant, cold realm, a realm of shadows rather than of light. But this objection aside, I found Artyomov's Requiem a powerful work, and am looking forward to hearing it again.
> 
> The Moscow PO, Boys' Choir of the Moscow Sveshnikov Choral College and Kaunas State Choir is conducted by Dmitri Kitayenko. The excellent sopranos are Inna Polyanskaya, Lubov Sharnina, and Elena Brylyova, joined by tenors Alexei Martynov, Andrey Azovsky and baritone Mikhail Lanskoi.


I like the composer & have owned another Melodiya CD release, apparently of the same recording, but the general sound level there was too persistently high for me, at least as heard in my audio (budget) set.


----------



## joen_cph

*Schubert *- _8 Impromptus, 3 Klavierstücke_ / Pires / DG 2CD

There's a general downplaying of contrasts here. 
CD2 makes the most interesting listening, but starts off like that too.


----------



## joen_cph

*Schubert* _Lieder _- Price / Orfeo CD

A beautiful disc. The German pronouncing is OK.









*Vivaldi* - _5 Cello Concertos_ /Lodeon / Erato CD

First listen. Paillard can be boringly routinely, but not here.


----------



## sonance

Bortkiewicz's music is quite impressive. Turning now to Youtube to explore other works, for example the Piano Concerto no. 1:


----------



## Zofia

Martha Argerich - Chopin: Nocturnes


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition/ Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March/
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture/ Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture/ Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

70 minutes with this beautiful music,happy times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Erik Satie's works this afternoon - a mix of piano, vocal and orchestral music.

As both are relative rarities it's handy having the _Messe_ and _Socrate_ on the same disc but my enjoyment is somewhat hampered by the woolly early 1950s sound. Pity.

Secondly, apologies if the English used alongside the original French titles hasn't come over well at times - Satie liked to use nonsense titles and wordplay so in some cases their English equivalents might literally get lost in translation (perhaps the French have similar difficulty with the likes of Lear and Carroll).

_Messe des pauvres_ [_Mass for the Poor_] for mixed choir and organ (1893-95):
_Socrate_ - _"drame symphonique"_in three parts for female voice(s) and chamber orchestra [Texts: Victor Cousin, after Plato] (1917-18):










_(3) Gymnopédies_ (1888):
_(3) Gnossiennes_ (1890):
_Gnossiennes 4-6_ (1887, 1891 and 1897):
_Passacaille_ (1906):
_Six Pièces de la période_ (1906-13): 
_Ragtime_ from the ballet _Parade_ - arr. for piano by Hans Ourdine (orig. 1917):
_(3) Véritables Préludes flasques pour un chien_ [_(3) Genuine Flabby Preludes for a Dog_] (1912):
_Menus propos enfantins_ [_Childish Small-talk_] - three pieces (1913):
_Enfantillages pittoresques_ [_Colourful Childishness_] - three pieces (1913): 
_(3) Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ [_(3) Sketches and Exasperations of a Large Wooden Man_] (1913):
_Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ [_Chapters Turned Every Way_] - three pieces (1913):
_(3) Descriptions automatiques_ (1913):
_Embryons desséchés_ [_Dried-out Embryos_] - three pieces (1913):










_(3) Gymnopédies_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (nos. 1 and 3) and Alexis Roland-Manuel (no. 2)] (orig. 1888):
_Parade_ - _"ballet réaliste"_ in one scene (1916-17):
_Mercure_ - ballet in three scenes (1924):
_Relâche_ [_Cancelled_] - _"ballet instantanéiste"_ in two acts (1924):


----------



## Dimace

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 112333
> 
> 
> What's there _not_ to like about Liszt or Richter? Or Liszt _and_ Richter?
> 
> A great performance, on LP nonetheless. A treasure in my collection.





sonance said:


> Sergei Bortkiewicz: Violin Concerto; Symphonic Poem after Shakespeare's "Othello"
> Sergey Levitin, violin; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton epoch)





sonance said:


> Bortkiewicz's music is quite impressive. Turning now to Youtube to explore other works, for example the Piano Concerto no. 1:


A hell of a quality selection here! My No.1 and 3 piano composers, my No.1 and 4 piano virtuosos. (Sergei is the No. 3 and 4 respectively) A nice way to start my day, despite that today I fell more operatic and less pianistic!


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Guillou performing; The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565/ Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille/ Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire/ Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260/ Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608/ Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - voice
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Little suite
Symphony No.2
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Andolink

*Ton de Leeuw* (1926 - 1996)


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting; Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D872,/ Deutsche Messe, D872/: Deutsches Salve Regina in F, D379/ Mass No. 2 in G major, D167/ Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706/Psalm 92 D953
Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Adolf Dallapozza, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Choir and Orchestra of Bavarian Rundfunks .


----------



## Vasks

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Prisoner #217" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Gliere - Concert Waltz (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Medtner - Piano Concerto #3 (Tozer/Chandos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

CD 3










works for piano,swinging with Ligeti.

Études & Musica Ricercata


----------



## Enthusiast

The second time in two days for this Binchois album









And then more from Graindelavoix - this time some Ockeghem


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112354


On a cold morning, I'm glad to be indoors listening to Mahler's Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Andolink

*Earle Brown* (1926-2002)


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg (piano) performing; Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval.


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Symphony No 4 in B flat major, Op. 60_


----------



## Dimace

*A very-very nice IRIS today, made and crafted from the Melodram - Meister Pietro Mascagni.*

Top cast (the best ever for this Opera) super sound and all together a very nice product. (the libretto also is very interesting. No cheap stories…)


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superbly played and recorded. Qobuz 24/26


Ooops...that should be 24/96! A sampling rate of just 26khz would sound terrible!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have just been listening to this concert performance of Rachmaninoff's 2nd Symphony:






I think it is one of the finest interpretations of that work I have ever heard. The 'big tunes' are all there, but the complex layers of the piece are not subordinated to them. Beautifully balanced.


----------



## Enthusiast

I do love this CD! It covers some of the same ground as the Binchois CD I was listening to earlier but is quite different - not as melancholy sounding nor as gritty.


----------



## bharbeke

New discovery on the radio this morning:

*Saint-Saens: Havanaise, Op. 83*
Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg, Gerard Schwarz, New York Chamber Symphony

This music is right up there with some of the violin showpieces from Tchaikovsky and Bruch.


----------



## Flavius

Bruce said:


> Tonight I'm listening to a fascinating work by a composer I've never heard of before, the Requiem of Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov. The word that most strongly comes to my mind when listening to this is "ghostly". In fact, the Libera me is positively ghoulish. After hearing the first few movements, I was reminded of Ligeti's Requiem, but as the work continued, I think Silvestrov came more to my mind.
> 
> View attachment 112338
> 
> 
> The only objection I have to this work is that it is perhaps too much doom and gloom. There is no Requiescat in pacem or Lux Aeterna, and the In Paradisum seems a distant, cold realm, a realm of shadows rather than of light. But this objection aside, I found Artyomov's Requiem a powerful work, and am looking forward to hearing it again.
> 
> The Moscow PO, Boys' Choir of the Moscow Sveshnikov Choral College and Kaunas State Choir is conducted by Dmitri Kitayenko. The excellent sopranos are Inna Polyanskaya, Lubov Sharnina, and Elena Brylyova, joined by tenors Alexei Martynov, Andrey Azovsky and baritone Mikhail Lanskoi.


Sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

My favorite over the years is the famous recording from Andrew Parrot,this one I find also very attractive.I don't like big choirs espescially in this repertoire..
The ensemble is small but nonetheless it gives all wat is needed for an outburst of festive and devotional joy.


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose it is all the early Schubert symphonies of the last few weeks - Beecham specialties - that made me think of hearing his wonderful Bizet symphony. Others have recorded it, they can be faster and more lively, but they can't get close to how wonderful Beecham is in the work.


----------



## Jacck

*Sergei Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom Op. 31* (Olga Stupneva)


----------



## Flavius

Silvestrov: Silent Songs. Yakovenko, Scheps (ECM)


----------



## Merl

Another delve into 'recordings recommended to me'. A while back, after saying that i enjoyed Van Beinum's late 50s Brahms cycle, someone on here recommended me this 1947 performance of Brahms' first symphony on Dutton. "Its a killer", i was told. So imagine my excitement when i dived in, this morning. Frankly this is one of the worst Brahms symphony performances ive ever heard. Getting past the agonisingly bright recorded sound, repleet with awful wiry strings, the performance is utterly wretched. Dodgy tempi, odd phrasing, wrong decisions and poor playing mark this out as an utter turkey. Dont get me wrong, i enjoy his later Brahms but this recording is horrific. Its topped off by possibly the most excruciating Alto Rhapsody I've ever heard (Ferrier absolutely murders it). Only of interest to the 'If it was recorded on a wax cylinder, at the dawn of time, in a cave, I like it' brigade. Avoid at all costs. Poor Van Beinum's had two days of negativity off me.......im off to look for a decent VB recording i might like (apart from his Phillips Brahms cycle).


----------



## Enthusiast

Andras Schiff plays some Schubert (including D960) on a fortepiano.


----------



## D Smith

In a Strange Land. Stile Antico. Elizabethan choral music by Dowland, Byrd and others. Gorgeously performed and recorded by Stile Antico. The star of this disc is Lamentations by Robert White - breathtaking. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

She plays works by Dowland, Bach, and two contemporary composers. Great playing and very sound--if a little too reverberant (Qobuz 16/44).


----------



## Flavius

Sviridov: Petersburg, Six Romances. Hvorostovsky, Arkadiev


----------



## Flavius

Sviridov: Petersburg, Six Romances. Hvorostovsky, Arkadiev (Delos)


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Boris Giltburg (piano) performing; Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval.


Seeing him live next month with "Orchestra of Opera North"


----------



## Bruce

*Parsifal*

Not all in one go, but today I'm listening to Wagner's Parsifal. I'm still not quite sure I "get" this opera, but am working on it. The recorded sound is excellent.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Philip Glass - Piano Works
Víkingur Ólafsson
96k/24b FLAC over MDR-1000x NC headphones.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part one of three tonight.

_Tarantelle_ in A-minor for flute, clarinet and orchestra op.6 - arr. for flute, clarinet and piano (1857):










Piano Trio no.1 in F op.18 (1863):



_Suite_ for cello and piano op.16 (1866):
Cello Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.32 (1872):



Piano Quintet in A-minor op.14 (1855):
Piano Quartet in B-flat op.41 (1875):



_Romance_ in D-flat for flute/violin and orchestra op.37 - arr. for violin and piano (1871):
_Berceuse_ in B-flat for violin and piano op.38 (1871):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.

Wonderful:tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Pettersson: Symphonies 3 & 15. Segerstam
Pettersson: Symphonies 8 & 10. Segerstam
Koechlin: Piano Works. Richards
Ibn Battuta: Traveller of Islam. Savall

Pettersson: Symphonies 8 & 10. Norrköping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (some Norwegian music for the sub zero temps we're having):


----------



## bharbeke

*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas (Vol. 21 of a larger set)*
Soyeon Kate Lee

Of the 17 sonatas included here, 13 are quite good, and from those 13, K 84 and K 268 are exceptional.


----------



## Joe B

Andolink said:


> *Earle Brown* (1926-2002)
> 
> View attachment 112355


I've got a copy of this disc......very different.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 4*









_*Elizabeth Schwarzkopf

Bruno Walter
Concertgebouw Orchestra *_

Recorded live 19 June 1952


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan's "Sun Dogs" and "Visitatio Sepulchri":


----------



## bharbeke

Merl does it again! This recommendation was terrific, especially the outer movements.

*Reinecke: Symphony No. 1*
Johannes Moesus, Berner Symphonieorchester


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Theatre Overture, Concerto for Orchestra*

This is a composer who hasn't clicked with me yet. I don't know why. This is very attractive music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Solomon! I have a sudden, surprising oratorio mania.


----------



## Vronsky

Béla Bartók: 44 Duos for Two Violins
György Ligeti: Ballad and Dance
György Kurtág: Ligatura - Message to Frances-Marie Op. 31b
András Keller & János Pilz


----------



## Granate

Beethoven
_*Symphony No.1 in C major*_ Op.21
_*Symphony No.2 in D major*_ Op.36
_*Symphony No.4 in B flat major*_ Op.60
_*Symphony No.5 in C minor*_ Op.67
_*Symphony No.3 in E flat major "Eroica"*_ Op.55 (Currently)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Franz Konwitschny
Berlin Classics (1963/2016 Remastered Edition)*

I won't post the insane number of Schubert Symphony recordings I've been listening to, because I'm exhausted of Unfinished for today. But it's been two evenings that at twelve in the midnight I don't want to stop playing Beethoven symphonies from this set. I'm absorbed. This _Allegro con brio_ from the Eroica clocks at 20m while Cluytens does at 14m30s. And it doesn't feel lengthy. Finishing the _Marcia Funebre_. From these ones, I struggle to find the appeal to the sound of the No.4, but I cannot stop listening to the rest.

A set to live with. Ansermet, Wand, Karajan can wait.


----------



## ldiat

found my CD's after the move! YEA!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Two very different but worthwhile interpretations of the same piece. But boy, that tympanist with Toscanini either really loved his job or had too much caffeine. And you have to give credit to their aplumb by not getting thrown off by the dunderheads shooting off firecrackers.


----------



## Andolink

Joe B said:


> I've got a copy of this disc......very different.


You mean different cover?

Post it, I'm curious.


----------



## Guest

This CD arrived today. Not for the faint of heart or those with weak housing structures.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> *Lutoslawski*
> 
> Little suite
> Symphony No.2
> Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


:O like this

Satie - Gnossiennes (improves any hot beverage taste greatly)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz Violin Concerto no 1, Tansman Five Pieces for violin and orchestra, Spisak Andante and allegro for violin and orchestra, Panufnik Violin Concerto. Nice new disk









Vasks Symphony no 2 and violin concerto 'Distant Light'. I really like this. 









Pärt Fratres, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Fratres for 12 cellos, Tabula Rasa. Mesmerizing 









Saariaho from Spotify. I'm not sure I liked this, I'll need to listen again to make my decision. I've added the back cover of the album. Tocar, Cloud Trio, Light and Matter, Graal Theatre

















My fifth item is Lutosławski Symphony no 4 with Salonen. I can only post five photos


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2, Symphonies No. 1 & No. 2:


----------



## RockyIII

I see posts about composers and works I know. I see fewer posts about composers I know but not the works. I see a lot more posts about composers with whom I am totally unfamiliar.

I just went through my CDs and counted just 81 composers, which is probably comparable to a drop of spit in a flugelhorn.

I am wavering between feeling defeated or being delighted with the endless possibilities. I need a nap.


----------



## Joe B

Andolink said:


> You mean different cover?
> 
> Post it, I'm curious.


Same CD, same cover. I just meant the music is very different from what I normally listen to. I bought it on a whim. I was just surprised to see it posted. How do you find it?


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich*

Bernard Haitink, conductor


----------



## JosefinaHW

Brilliant Classics, _Adagios The Best Relaxing Classical Music_ At the moment I'm repeating the movement from Chopin's First Piano Concerto

1:13:25 approx.


----------



## MusicSybarite

bharbeke said:


> Merl does it again! This recommendation was terrific, especially the outer movements.
> 
> *Reinecke: Symphony No. 1*
> Johannes Moesus, Berner Symphonieorchester


His 2nd Symphony (sometimes referred as 'Hakon Jarl') is even better and more memorable. Just notice the striking beginning of it: atmospherically gothic and somber.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Kodaly, Theatre Overture, Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> This is a composer who hasn't clicked with me yet. I don't know why. This is very attractive music.
> 
> View attachment 112369


What about the Peacock Variations, the Galanta Dances and the Symphony?


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> I see posts about composers and works I know. I see fewer posts about composers I know but not the works. I see a lot more posts about composers with whom I am totally unfamiliar.
> 
> I just went through my CDs and counted just 81 composers, which is probably comparable to a drop of spit in a flugelhorn.
> 
> I am wavering between feeling defeated or being delighted with the endless possibilities. I need a nap.


That is my sickness about music precisely: it's a universe of possibilities!! A life is not enough to enjoy music in all its vastness. In fact, not even 2 or 3


----------



## Andolink

Joe B said:


> Same CD, same cover. I just meant the music is very different from what I normally listen to. I bought it on a whim. I was just surprised to see it posted. How do you find it?


I like it a lot. This is music right in the center of the kinds of things I normally listen to. Brown is generally linked with Cage, Feldman, and Wolff as one of the "New York School" composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Moog performing; Debussy & Ravel


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 and 3


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Rogerx said:


> Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 and 3


Do you have any thoughts on how these recordings compare to his VPO set? I found the tempos on that set quite turgid.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Brahms Hungarian Dances/Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Karajan/BPO 1960
96k/24b FLAC over Sony MDR-1000x NC headphones


----------



## Rogerx

MatthewWeflen said:


> Do you have any thoughts on how these recordings compare to his VPO set? I found the tempos on that set quite turgid.


I like them both, different times ( recording) different approach, but if I had to choose just one, I took the DVD set on DG, his conducting style is fascinating in all aspects. ( matter of taste I know)

I see you using headphones, I never, makes me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd Symphony.
> 
> After a very stressful day (week!)the opportunity to listen to Skrowaczewski and the German Radio Philharmonic (Saarbrucken/Kaiserslautern) in their superb performance of the 2nd seems appropriate.
> 
> Skrowaczewski manages to produce a remarkably coherent performance of the second movement, a section of music that while significant in it's beauty also strikes me as enigmatic-time passes but then again it doesn't, there are themes and yet what are they?.......


......and this morning begins with the 3rd from this cycle.Provincial German orchestra with a conductor who despite a lengthy career did not ever appear 'center stage' and yet these performances really are magnificent.....Gunter Wand and the orchestras he worked with were of a similar presumed 'stature' and yet....(If I remember rightly was Tennstedt not in a similar position until certain recordings projected him into the limelight in the 80's?)

Merl put me onto these recordings initially so thanks (jpc made the CD's available relatively cheaply)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelik conducting; Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin, Rudolf Serkin (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Neumann conducting; Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum.


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> ......and this morning begins with the 3rd from this cycle.Provincial German orchestra with a conductor who despite a lengthy career did not ever appear 'center stage' and yet these performances really are magnificent.....Gunter Wand and the orchestras he worked with were of a similar presumed 'stature' and yet....(If I remember rightly was Tennstedt not in a similar position until certain recordings projected him into the limelight in the 80's?)
> 
> Merl put me onto these recordings initially so thanks (jpc made the CD's available relatively cheaply)


Skrowaczewski was a very underrated conductor. In fact...









Shostakovich - Symphony No 5

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski / Halle Orchestra

Recorded 1990


----------



## Enthusiast

Snowed in and having fun with Christina Pluhar.


----------



## Jacck

*Cherubini - Medea (Serafin, Callas)*
Cherubini is another neglected composer, whom even the mighty excentric Beethoven admired.


----------



## Andolink

*Witold Lutosławsk*i: _Piano Concerto_ (1988) & _Symphony No. 2_ (1967)









*Witold Lutosławski*: _String Quartet_ (1964)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

And more L'Arpeggiata ...


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Miguel Prieto conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part two of three this afternoon.

Septet in E-flat for trumpet, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano op.65 (1881):
_Le carnaval des animaux_ for various instrumental combinations WoO (1886):



_Romance_ in E for horn/cello and orchestra op.67 - arr. for horn and piano (1885):
_Caprice on Danish and Russian Airs_ for flute, oboe, clarinet and piano op.79 (1887):



Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.92 (1892):



Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.75 (1885):
Violin Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.102 (1896):
String Quartet no.1 in E-minor op.112 (1899):


----------



## sonance

Harrison Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird
Owen Slade, tuba; The Hallé/Ryan Wigglesworth (nmc)


----------



## beetzart

Last movement:


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Til Eulenspiegel
Tod und Verklärung


----------



## Enthusiast

sonance said:


> Harrison Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird
> Owen Slade, tuba; The Hallé/Ryan Wigglesworth (nmc)


I really enjoy those pieces and do not really understand why they are not more popular with TC members. The music is less challenging than many things that are widely enjoyed here.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

Judith Blegen (soprano)

New York Philharmonic, English Bach Festival Choir, Westminster Choir.


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "King Jerome" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Schoenberg - Pelleas and Melisande (Barenboim/ Sony)*


----------



## Enthusiast

"Socrate". Great album of Satie songs:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112388


A pleasant start for the day.


----------



## pmsummer

WORDS OF THE ANGEL
*Ivan Moody*
MESSE DE TOURNAI
*Anonymous*
Trio Mediæval

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano) performing; Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor/ Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/ Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Enthusiast

Somehow listening to Satie songs brought me to this mixed album (Feldman for all, Cage for choir and Satie for piano).


----------



## bharbeke

*Weber: Symphony No. 1*
Kantorow, Tapiola Sinfonietta

I loved hearing this, and I wish it got nearly as much attention as the clarinet concertos.


----------



## Zofia

character limit


----------



## Bourdon

*La Capella Reial de Catalunya: 25 Years *

CD 1

*El Canconer del Duc de Calabria (1526-1554)*


----------



## Rogerx

Patrick Gallois conducting; Massenet: Ballet Music

Barcelona Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Along with the other records I have played today, this will be all the Satie I have.


----------



## morsing

Bloch: Schelomo with Truls Moerk


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1042_
*[Rec. 1959]*







_Violin:_ Yehudi Menuhin
_Orchestra:_ Bath Festival Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

*Stanford: Symphony No. 1*
David Lloyd-Jones, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

It's a 50-minute symphony, but none of the movements feel long. I was usually surprised when they were over because I was enjoying the music so much. Thanks for mentioning this one, Ken!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Album für die Jugend


----------



## Enthusiast

This may be the very opposite of Satie ... but caught my eye because it was almost next to my Satie discs.


----------



## Eramire156

*What the mailman delivered today...*

for the past two days there was no mail service because subzero temperatures, when 14 degrees is considered a thaw, you know it was cold.

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 6*









*Sir Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded 20 June 2018

I never been much a Rattle fan, as matter of fact I've actively avoided his Mahler recording after hearing his recording of the second, but I thought it would be interesting to compare the two recordings on this set. We'll see.


----------



## Guest

Hoppstock composes under the pseudonym Willcocks--very impressionistic and virtuoso pieces. Excellent sound (Qobuz 24/88.2)


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 3 & 15. Norrrkóping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112406


Pleasant music after a hectic day.


----------



## bharbeke

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112406
> 
> 
> Pleasant music after a hectic day.


That is a great version of Totentanz, Rocky. My other favorite recording is Enrico Pace.


----------



## Itullian

I wanted the 8th symphony complete on a single disc, so this fit the bill.
Any others on one disc?
I'm enjoying it,


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> I wanted the 8th symphony complete on a single disc, so this fit the bill.
> Any others on one disc?
> I'm enjoying it,


This live one from Gielen is a steal at like $6 new.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto Nr. ! for Violin and String Quartet; 4 Improvisations for Violin, Viola and Cello; Fuga for Oboe, Clarinet & Bassoon; Fantasy for Viola; Lamento for Piano. Hoelscher, Mandelring Quartet, Schweitzer Quartet, Scheitzbach, Banfield (CPO)


----------



## Guest

No.1 today. Very powerful and well recorded (Qobuz 16/44.1)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having been made aware of a real bargain available from jpc by Malx I made an order and today it turned up......
> 
> Gielen Edition vol 6-Mahler. (17 discs)
> 
> so I am now listening to the 4th Symphony for the first time and it is quite simply stunning!
> 
> Thanks for the 'heads up ' Malx......the 1st, 4th and 5th are the symphonies I have some knowledge of but I am now looking forward to spending time investigating the others at my leisure.


......listening again to the 4th and it is superb.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107_
*[Rec. 1980]*







_Conductor:_ Gunter Wand
_Orchestra:_ Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Barfotasánger, 6 Sánger. Groop, Garben (CPO)


----------



## pmsummer

SILENCIO
*Arvo Pärt - Philip Glass - Vladimir Martynov*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Zofia

pmsummer said:


> SILENCIO
> *Arvo Pärt - Philip Glass - Vladimir Martynov*
> Kremerata Baltica
> Gidon Kremer - director
> _
> Nonesuch_


Favourite CD of mine


----------



## bharbeke

*Schoenberg: Gurrelieder*
Ozawa, Boston Symphony

This work marks my only success with Schoenberg's music so far. I like the conductor, orchestra, and Jessye Norman, so I was persuaded to check it out. I'm glad I did, as some of the parts sound extraordinary, and the whole thing is well above average.


----------



## Zofia

Verdi: Aida​
Philharmonia Orchestra, Gregory Yurisich (Baritone), Giuseppe Verdi (Composer), David Parry (Conductor), Jane Eaglen, Rosalind Plowright, Susan Gritton (Soprano), Dennis O'Neill, Alfie Boe (Tenor), Mitchell Choir (Vocals)


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding in every way.
If you want state of the art digital sound, this is it.


----------



## Guest

Brilliant playing and excellent sound (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Paysages et Marines.... Richards (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, Symphony No. 3: Guido Cantelli.
Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 16, Bilson/Gardiner


----------



## Itullian

English suites 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## D Smith

Gliere: Symphony No. 3. JoAnn Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. This recording features the uncut version of this work and is conducted superbly by Falletta. Performed and recorded exceptionally well- the Buffalo Philharmonic comes across as a first rate orchestra. Recommended.


----------



## Vronsky

Paweł Szymański: Five Pieces for String Quartet, Four Pieces for String Quartet & Two Pieces for String Quartet
Paweł Mykietyn: String Quartet No. 2
Michał Pepol, Marek Czech, Elwira Przybyłowska & Izabella Szałaj-Zimak


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112415


I think I like Klára Würtz's playing more than I do the Schubert.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Distance, Voices, Stanza, Eucalypts I & II. Holliger, Nicolet...Basel Ensemble/ Wyllenbach (DG)


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 331, 310, and 576 

Andras Schiff, piano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

The "Hammerklavier" today. He plays it so beautifully (yet not without its intense moments) and is extremely well recorded. This set is hard to find, so I was thrilled to see that Quboz has it!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2, Symphonies No. 3 and No. 4:


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Rain Tree. Ogawa (BIS)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Joe B

Disc 2, Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring" 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112422


How about some Haydn before bedtime?


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting: Mozart: Symphonies 16-17-18-19.
Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Der Ring Des Nibelungen
Karajan/BPO
96k/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray audio


----------



## haydnguy

*Handel*

Italian Cantatas

Emma Kirby, soprano
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood









EDIT: I had forgotten how beautiful this CD is. I am not one that normally likes "loud" arias, at least to just listen to, but Kirby sings beautifully. If you want beautiful playing and singing you might consider this CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)

James Levine conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur conducting; Mendelssohn: Paulus, Op. 36

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Gothart Stier (bass), Rosemarie Lang (soprano), Ekkehard Schreiber (chorus conductor), Jörg-Peter Weigle (chorus conductor), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Rosemarie Lang (contralto), Siegfried Arnold (cello)

GewandhausKinderchor, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Rundfunkchor Leipzig.


----------



## Merl

Number 4 from this classic set.


----------



## Zofia

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 112424
> 
> 
> Der Ring Des Nibelungen
> Karajan/BPO
> 96k/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray audio


Uh 

Currently listening

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir - The Powers of Heaven - Orthodox Chant


----------



## Jacck

Grigory Sokolov plays Jean-Philippe Rameau, Suite D-major from Pièces de Clavecin
Sokolov - Rameau Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin en G
Sokolov refuses to make commercial recordings, so all of his recordings are bootlegs


----------



## Zofia

Jacck said:


> Grigory Sokolov plays Jean-Philippe Rameau, Suite D-major from Pièces de Clavecin
> Sokolov - Rameau Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin en G
> Sokolov refuses to make commercial recordings, so all of his recordings are bootlegs


Was this always so? I have a few recordings of his they seem too good for bootleg.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-7th Symphony.

Michael Gielen conducting the SWR SO.


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien performing; Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année
and other late piano works.

Just arrived.


----------



## Zofia

Rogerx said:


> @Rogerx


Enjoy! Had my eye in this to.

Highly recommend Cédric Tiberghien and Alina Ibragimova's Beethoven violin sonatas.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> Grigory Sokolov plays Jean-Philippe Rameau, Suite D-major from Pièces de Clavecin
> Sokolov - Rameau Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin en G
> Sokolov refuses to make commercial recordings, so all of his recordings are bootlegs


Grigory, some years ago, played for us here in Berlin. I wasn't there and I haven't bought (till now) his DVD from this convert. (he made DVDs in every European station of his tour. Also CDs. This moment I can not remember exactly...)

Important to me is something else: What Daniel Barenboim, who attended his Berlin concert said for him! 
1. Sokolov is the greatest (or most significant) pianist our time.
2. I'm afraid of the moment, Sergei will pass away. There is NO ONE to take his place (on the stage.)

When you hear such words from the mouth of Daniel (he isn't very generous with good critics and he won this privilege, because he isn't only a TITANIC pianist and director but also a high class piano teacher) you understand immediately what Sokolov represents for the piano today and in the future. The only thing I hope is to have Grigory with us for many-many years. Because, the ladies pianists are good (some of them also beautiful) but nice faces, hairs, legs etc. have nothing to do with the music. (Clara Haskil was like a witch in the street. Behind the 88th keys like miss universe…)


----------



## Jacck

Zofia said:


> Was this always so? I have a few recordings of his they seem too good for bootleg.


I read it, for example here
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture...alzburg-Recital-review-truly-exceptional.html
you can buy some of his recordings, but most of the stuff you can find on youtube cannot be bought and are bootlegs.


----------



## joen_cph

Barber - Cello works - Kirshbaum / virgin CD

Superb, best rendition I know.


----------



## Zofia

Jacck said:


> I read it, for example here
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture...alzburg-Recital-review-truly-exceptional.html
> you can buy some of his recordings, but most of the stuff you can find on youtube cannot be bought and are bootlegs.


Danke most kind of you to link. That is interesting I will read later.



Dimace said:


> Important to me is something else: What Daniel Barenboim, who attended his Berlin concert said for him!
> 1. Sokolov is the greatest (or most significant) pianist our time.
> 2. I'm afraid of the moment, Sergei will pass away. There is NO ONE to take his place (on the stage.)


I agree he is magnificent pianist.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This is my favorite recording of the Hohe Messe.Sober and deeply lived spirituality characterizes this recording.


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Gliere: Symphony No. 3. JoAnn Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. This recording features the uncut version of this work and is conducted superbly by Falletta. Performed and recorded exceptionally well- the Buffalo Philharmonic comes across as a first rate orchestra. Recommended.


This is something special. The Americans honor Gliere, with another recording of his greatest Symphonic work. I don't know both Orchestra and conductor, but this new act of respect and appreciation for Reinhold is something very special. I will buy this one to have it together with the other (most Americans) Gliere's recordings of mine.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> This is something special. The Americans honor Gliere, with another recording of his greatest Symphonic work. I don't know both Orchestra and conductor, but this new act of respect and appreciation for Reinhold is something very special. I will buy this one to have it together with the other (most Americans) Gliere's recordings of mine.


It is a splendid symphony. I love it. These late Russian romantics such as Gliere, Glazunov, Kalinnikov etc. have a unique flavor


----------



## Dimace

Inspired from our good friend D Smith, I present you from my collection also an American crafted IM symphony of high level. This recording is almost completely unknown in Europe. *In USA is highly appreciated.* I consider this one as the most ''romantic'' issue of the symphony and a quite gut collectible (for Europe)


----------



## Andolink

*David Matthews* (*1943): _String Quartet No. 12, Op. 114_ (2009/10)
Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Lisiecki (piano) performing; Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos and Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part three of three this afternoon. They may be considered minor works due to their length but the two elegies and the barcarolle are all tasty - Saint-Saëns was no mean miniaturist. I've never been totally sold on his two string quartets but the three wind sonatas written towards the end of his life make for a fine conclusion.

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.123 (1905):



_Barcarolle_ in F for violin, cello, harmonium (or organ) and piano op.108 - arr. for piano quartet (orig. 1898 - arr. 1909):



String Quartet no.2 in G op.153 (1918):
_Élégie no.1_ for violin and piano op.143 (1915):
_Élégie no.2_ for violin and piano op.160 (1920):










Oboe Sonata in D op.166 (1921):
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat op.167 (1921):
Bassoon Sonata in G op.168 (1921):


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr* (*1932): _Suite for Violin and Piano_ (2000)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's Requiem ... the Kertesz recording.


----------



## Jacck

*Goldberg Variations (Grigory Sokolov, Leningrad, February 1982)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes, Op. 28, Grigory Sokolov*

I'm not much of a fan of Chopin, but Sokolov was the first performer to make it interesting.










View attachment 112438


----------



## pmsummer

PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> PRAE BACH TORIOUS
> _Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
> *Michael Preatorious
> Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Huelgas Ensemble
> Paul Van Nevel - director
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


I like this recording,in fact almost anything with the Huelgas ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Darrell Ang conducting; Smetana: Festive Symphony, The Bartered Bride & Overture and Dances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias
*


----------



## bharbeke

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112422
> 
> 
> How about some Haydn before bedtime?


What do you think of that recording, Rocky? I've never heard The Seasons yet, something I will rectify soon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely little (after the Requiem) piece of Dvorak - the Wind Serenade - and then DLVDE in a performance I haven't heard for a long time. I think I prefer Bernstein's other one (with Fischer-Dieskau) but this is good stuff!


----------



## sonance

Enthusiast said:


> I really enjoy those pieces and do not really understand why they are not more popular with TC members. The music is less challenging than many things that are widely enjoyed here.


Enthusiast - I wouldn't go so far and describe Birtwistle's "Night's Black Bird" and the other two pieces as enjoyable but prefer to say: I appreciate them. They are very good and worthwhile compositions. If I may I'd like to compare them to articles in newspapers, dealing with dark hours of human individuals or of mankind in general. Not an easy read, but quite often necessary. Lest we forget about reality we live in. - Do serious newspaper articles and essays ever become popular???

But yes, I very much agree that contemporary music can be enjoyable. No doubt there.

Thread duty:

earlier:
Schnittke: Complete String Quartets
Kronos Quartet (nonesuch)










and turning now to a new acquisition:

Jimmy Lopez (born 1978) [orchestral works]
Perú Negro; Synesthésie; Lord of the Air [cello concerto]; América Salvaje
Jesús Castro-Balbi, cello; The Norwegian Radio Orchestra/Miguel Harth-Bedoya (harmonia mundi)


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Jacck

*Olga Neuwirth - Aello - ballet mécanomorphe* (UK Première Proms 2018)
it is not bad. I enjoy it. Maybe I am slowly getting used to this modern music and starting to enjoy it


----------



## Rogerx

Raphael Feye conducting; Lignes Paralleles: Haydn, Lipatti, Mozart

Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'/ Lipatti: Concertino in the Classical Style in G Major, Op. 3/
Julien Libeer (piano)/ Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595

Les Metamorphoses.


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Horatio Cocles" (Sanderling/ASV)
Beethoven - String Quintet in C, Op. 29 (Leipzig Qrt +/MDG)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112446


This album had mixed reviews. I agree with the positive ones of course.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

This Jansons set is how I think Tchkaivosky's symphonies should sound.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I love the 29th symphony more than any Mahler symphony,just my opinion.

This one with Jeffrey Tate and the recording with Klemperer I like the most.


----------



## pmsummer

ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Giovanni 
Battista Granata - Giovanni Paolo Corbetta - Francesco Foscarini - Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Astreé_


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> This Jansons set is how I think Tchkaivosky's symphonies should sound.


Totally agreed! As I have written for this set months before, Jansons conducts the Russian to perfection. This set is among my 3 top choices for Tschaikowsky. (I consider Manfred also as a symphony and it is the 1988 Jansons's recording with Oslo PO (the same one) which also I consider TOP (again from Chandos, sold separately))


----------



## chill782002

Liszt -

Grandes Etudes de Paganini - No 3 ("La Campanella")

Grandes Etudes de Paganini - No 5 ("La Chasse")

Etudes d'exécution transcendante - No 5 ("Feux Follets")

Polonaise No 2

Ferruccio Busoni - Piano

Recorded 1915


----------



## D Smith

Suk: Asrael, Fairy Tale and Serenade. Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic. A thoughtful and emotional reading of the Asrael Symphony, lush performances of the others. The orchestra and recording sound great. Recommended.


----------



## Taggart

Starts well and finishes excellent!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Earlier: Dvorak _Cello Concerto_, Gautier Capuçon, Paavo Jarvi, Orchestre de Paris


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Mazurkas 

William Kapell, piano


----------



## Red Terror

The pieces contained herein completedly disregard western classical principles; they are wholly Japanese.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphony Nr. 9. Norrköping Sym. Orch./Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## LezLee

From BBC Radio 3 earlier today.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 16, Kelly, sax.; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorch./ Francis (CPO)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 4:


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
Gudrun Sidonie Otto - soprano
Ingolf Seidel - baritone
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

Red Terror said:


> The pieces herein completedly disregard western classical principles; they are wholly Japanese. Highly recommended.


The cover art goes well with the title.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jumped in again in act 1, scene 2 of Solomon by Händel. My oratorium mania was cut in two by some very extreme black death metal mania called "Vltimas"  hey!


----------



## Itullian

Number 4


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


>


I have all ''Mixes'' of Pierre Henry. A very interesting experimental effort, which emerges music, sounds, voices, narrations, organs, mics etc. Schäffer follows the same path. A nice after-music partnership, al long as its seen like this and not as a typical musical event - production.


----------



## Eramire156

*Le Grand Gustav*

This seems to be week for Mahler at TC,

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9*









*Jascha Horenstein
London Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 15 September 1966
Prom Concert, Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! Arrival of the Queen of Sheba! It's from Solomon, didn't know...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Barfotasänger. Groop, Garben (CPO)

Some random thoughts re Pettersson. He lived in a soundscape, in orchestral dimensions of timbre and sonority (life, after all, consciousness, is essentially a flow of attitude and mood, grief and exaltation, satisfaction and deprivation, joy and lamentation). Conflict and pain are subsumed in concord, in convergence, violence and brutality in geometries, and beauty. In Pettersson mind and sound converge, 'mens nostra concordet voci nostrae'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## MusicSybarite

String quintet in F major

The quintet has almost the same scope of his symphonies in terms of depth and expressiveness. It's a heartfelt piece conveying a real sense of sophistication, at least in my view.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Solomon, HWV 65: Applause


----------



## Guest

No.28 and 32. I can see why the audience is so quiet: they were stunned into silence by the transcendental playing.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 6 [Pathétique]
Pierre Monteux, Boston Symphony
RCA Gold Seal ‎- AGL1-1522, Vinyl, LP, US, 1976.


----------



## Vronsky

Tan Dun: Concerto for String Orchestra & Pipa
Tōru Takemitsu: Nostalghia for Solo Violin & String Orchestra
Hikaru Hayashi: Concerto for Viola & Strings 'Elegia'
Wu Man, Yuri Bashmet, Moscow Soloists, Roman Balashov


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3:


















Beautiful performance and recording.....recommended!


----------



## Zofia

Joe B said:


> Disc 1 of 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful performance and recording.....recommended!


Said so yesterday the EPCC are my favourite choir right now highly recommend their entire discography. Their recording of The All Night Vigil is unmatched.


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Hewitt (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto & French Overture etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Roberto Plano performing; Andrea Luchesi: Keyboard Sonatas, Op. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Hauk conducting; Mayr: Gioas (Oratorio)

Cornel Frey (tenor), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Andreas Burkhart (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor)

Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Simon Mayr Choir, Simon Mayr Ensemble.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Solomon, HWV 65: Applause


Was it a poor, average or fine one?


----------



## Rogerx

Nathan Milstein performing; Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006.


----------



## joen_cph

Barber - Piano Music / Pollack / Naxos CD

Rawsthorne - Chamber music / McCabe etc./ Naxos CD

Both are fine, and recommendable.


----------



## Jacck

*Purcell - The Fairy Queen*
my first listening to any Purcell, and he is great


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words.
Disk 1.


----------



## Bourdon

*English Consort & Keyboard Music (1)*

I especially love the second suite by William Lawes it is very beautiful.


----------



## flamencosketches

Recently discovered Schnabel's recordings of Beethoven and am obsessed. I don't know how he is regarded around here, considering even I can tell he is making some mistakes and I'm a real novice to Beethoven's music. But I love the tone he gets out of his instrument, the recording quality sounds great to my ears despite its age, and he plays with a lot of feeling despite taking up some of the tempos more than I'm used to from other performers (other Beethoven pianists I like are Gilels, Kempff, and Schiff).

My girlfriend is a great pianist, and Schnabel was her teacher's teacher's teacher!


----------



## Enthusiast

Mentioned in another thread (but with a different cover) so I found it on Spotify. I think I remember it from my youth. At the time this was not a line of music that I followed up beyond Munrow's "Art of Courtly Love". Well, I'm catching up now - and this album is a very enjoyable listen.


----------



## Taggart

Excellent - beautiful and lively.


----------



## Red Terror

FIXED!

*Henry "The Fairy Queen" Purcell*


----------



## Rogerx

Filippo Farinelli, Claudia Giottoli, Elisabetta Lombardi, Raffaele D'Aniello performing; Debussy: Musique De Scène Pour Les Chansons De Bilitis
Magadis Ensemble



> This fascinating CD brings together the works that Claude Debussy wrote on texts by his friend, the poet Pierre Louÿs: the Chansons de Bilitis. Louÿs claimed that the poems were translations from ancient Greek, misleading, because in reality they were all his own. The poems are in the style of Sappho and are about the erotically charged world of nymphs, fauns, naiades, shepherds and ancient Greek gods. These new recordings present the three songs for voice and piano Chansons de Bilitis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - orchestral works part one of three this morning/early afternoon.

_Serenade no.1_ in D op.11 (1857):
_Serenade no.2_ in A op.16 (1859):

 ***

(*** same recording but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ budget imprint with different artwork)

Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1859):
_Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn_ op.56a (1873):

Can't find the image for this recording although I'm fairly sure it's lurking on Amazon somewhere as I've posted it before. The concerto is played by Martino Tirimo with the London PO conducted by Kurt Sanderling. The Haydn Variations are played by the Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran (EMI/CFP).

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1855-76):


----------



## Joe B

Great music! Nigel Short leads Tenebrae, perrhaps the best choir in the world, in an incredible performance captured beautifully by recording engineer Neil Hutchinson. One of my favorite choral discs.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass Violin Concerto transcribed for saxophone*

I love the sound she gets out of a soprano sax, especially on her nonclassical recordings.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Glass Violin Concerto transcribed for saxophone*
> 
> *I love the sound* she gets out of a soprano sax, especially on her nonclassical recordings.
> 
> View attachment 112485


I love her face and (generally) her figure. She looks like a very ''dynamic'' woman! (no idea for the music. I trust, as always, your taste, my dearest.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

I usually listen to this for the Berg songs. I forgot there was another part of this disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc from this (mostly Machaut). Performance styles have changed a bit since this was recorded but this still sounds good (it is a set I had a long time ago).


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Purcell - The Fairy Queen*
> my first listening to any Purcell, and he is great


I have many works of him, but I have never listened a single one of them... Now, because you said that he sounds great, I will try a couple of them. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> I love her face and (generally) her figure. She looks like a very ''dynamic'' woman! (no idea for the music. I trust, as always, your taste, my dearest.)


She is very nice looking, but as a soprano sax player, when I see her, all I can think of is, I wish I could get hold of that sax.


----------



## Vasks

_All Antonio_

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Arsilda Regina di Ponto" (Scimone/Apex)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Flute in G, Op. 10, No. 4 (Rampal/CBS)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Violin & Organ in F, RV 542 (Turovsky/Chandos)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Trumpets in C, RV 537 (Schwartz/Delos)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Bassoon in F, RV 485 (Thunemann/Philips)
Vivaldi - Concerto for 3 Violins, Oboe, 2 Recorders, 2 Viole all'inglese, Chalumeau, 2 Celli, 2 Harpsichords & 2 Ciolini in tromba marina in C, RV 555 (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## Rogerx

François-Xavier Roth conducting; Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles.


----------



## Joe B

Ricihard Strauss's "Dance of the Seven Veils":


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not really sure what this is. It isn't what I expected from Graindelavoix! As far as I understand it is a recreation of a style of Italian folk music that was played at a club in Belgium called Muntagna Nera. I did enjoy it ....









If anyone can tell me more about this disc and how/why Graindelavoix got involved in it that could be interesting ....


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short and Tenebrae performing Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Paganini Variations
Paroles Tissées
Les Espaces du Sommeil 
Symphony No.3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rautavaara - Symphony no. 8 / Harp Concerto

* Leif Segerstam and Helsinki Philharmonic 
Marielle Nordmann (harp)


----------



## Enthusiast

Michael Haydn ...


----------



## Rogerx

Myung-Whun Chung* conducting; Brahms: Double Concerto* & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> I have many works of him, but I have never listened a single one of them... Now, because you said that he sounds great, I will try a couple of them. Thanks!


I listened to The Fairy Queen in its entirety and would place it in the "blown away" category. The music is just too beautiful for words. But a year ago or so, I would skip it as boring. It is fascinating how each of the main 4 European nations (Germany, France, England, Italy) had its own grounding baroque composer - Purcell in England, Schütz in Germany, Lully in France, Monteverdi in Italy. (I am not sure about Spain, the Spanish baroque is largely unknown to me yet).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Salvatore Sciarrino
Complete Piano Works 1994 - 2001*
V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale di Salisburgo)
Due Notturni I & II
Notturno No. 3
Notturno No.4
Duo Notturni Crudeli I & II
Polveri Laterali
V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale definitivo)
*Nicolas Hodges (piano)*
[Metronome, 2006]










*
Thomas Adès*
Piano Quintet*
The Four Quarters
Arcadiana*
Thomas Adès (piano)*; Calder Quartet*
[Signum, 2015]










*
György Kurtág
Signs, Games and Messages for viola**
Szorongòs es vigasztalòs H. J.-nek
Illés Arpadné emlékére
Mesto, lacrimoso
Misterioso - altero*
Maurizio Barbetti (viola) with Gianpiero Ruggeri (baritone)* *in No. 17
[Mode, 2011]


----------



## joen_cph

Rubbra - String Quartets etc. / Dante Quartet + soloists / Dutton 2CD


----------



## Enthusiast

Coming to the end of Act 1 ... and I will go on to the 2nd act but want to close my computer. This is great, real verve and fun and beautiful music. Some amateur critics felt that the recitative would pall because it has not been cut back for the recording. But it is so natural (rather than mannered and ritualised) that I find it flows very well and seems to belong to the wonderful pacing of the whole thing.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Blow*


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Coming to the end of Act 1 ... and I will go on to the 2nd act but want to close my computer. This is great, real verve and fun and beautiful music. Some amateur critics felt that the recitative would pall because it has not been cut back for the recording. But it is so natural (rather than mannered and ritualised) that I find it flows very well and seems to belong to the wonderful pacing of the whole thing.
> 
> View attachment 112501


Because of Theodor I will give it a try. I love the late concerts and symphonies of the great Austrian, but, with his operas, I have an issue… Simply, I can't motivate enough my self with them. (and I love opera...) Though, I'm very proud for the Greek! He is genius, he has everything to be a real great of the podium! (and a very good guy also. You see him in the street and you believe his is selling hot dogs... A humble man and out of this so remarkable and outstanding.)


----------



## MusicSybarite

joen_cph said:


> Rubbra - String Quartets etc. / Dante Quartet + soloists / Dutton 2CD
> 
> View attachment 112500


His string quartets are very rewarding. They possess like a spiritual aura, tinged with melancholy. I feel peaceful and somewhat sad at the same time when listening to them.


----------



## joen_cph

MusicSybarite said:


> His string quartets are very rewarding. They possess like a spiritual aura, tinged with melancholy. I feel peaceful and somewhat sad at the same time when listening to them.


Yes, I hear them as mostly rather lyrical or elegiac, rarely "martial".


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112502


Currently playing: Symphony No. 1


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Quintet in E Flat, KV 452

Ensemble Villa Musica: Kalie Randalu, piano -- Ingo Goritzki, oboe -- Ulf Rodenhauser, clarinet -- Radovan Vlatkovic, horn -- Dag Jensen, bassoon


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmo Sym. Orch./ Atzmon; Markiz (BIS)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Hungarian piano music.















There's certainly more to modern Hungarian music than just Bartók and Kodaly. 
Pál Kadosa holds his own quite well. He performs his own music here (the Sonatina on Folksongs, the Fourth Sonata, and two other pieces) with Zoltán Kocsis, Csilla Szabó, Dezső Ránki, and Kornél Zempléni picking up the remainder. Overall, a worthwhile disc.

And some Brit music, too.
I also revisited this Musical Heritage Society LP today:















I'm not the world's greatest fan of organ music, but I am always rather thrilled by Malcolm Williamson's Concerto for the instrument, which the composer plays on this recording from the late 1970's (originally released 1975 by Lyrita Recorded Edition, England). Williamson also performs his own Piano Concerto No. 3 on side B. Sir Adrian Boult conducts the LPO in the Organ Concerto, while Leonard Dommett hoists the baton for the Piano Concerto. Another one of those discs which may slip under the radar for most listeners but which I'm pleased to have included in my collection, for a revival every few years or so.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


.......and again this evening.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been a while... but this version is as intense as I remembered.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 6 & 10. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4, Requiem":


----------



## senza sordino

Nielsen Symphonies 4&5









Grieg Violin Sonatas 1, 2 and 3









Sibelius Symphonies 1, & 4, 2 & 3. Disks one and two. 









Sibelius Tone Poems En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, The Bard, The Oceanides. I bought this last autumn. A terrific disk









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Saul by Händel. Nearing the end of act 1. Many nice arias here


----------



## Flavius

Schoenberg; Dvorak: Verklärte Nacht; Sextet for Strings. Talich Quartet, Najnar, Bernasek (Phaia)


----------



## Guest

Superb performance. The recording was made in the basilica of the Monastery of St. Florian near Linz, so it's very reverberant, but the mics are close enough to pick everything in fine detail.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short and Tenebrae performing choral works by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Flavius

Schnittke: 3 Sacred Hymns; Sym. Nr.4. Russian State Sym. Cappella, Russian State Sym. Orch./ Polyansky (Chandos)


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): Symphony in C Minor

Vojtech Spurny conducting the Czech Chamber Phlharmonic


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 10. Rattle/Berlin. This is a nice recording of the completed 10th but failed to hold my attention in places. I like Mahler with a bit more of an edge I guess.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet in F Major, Op.3, No.5 {probably by Roman Hofstetter (1742-1815)}

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Gabor Fias, viola -- Janos Devich, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112512


I saw this recommended here, ordered it, and enjoyed listening to it for the first time this evening.

Thanks to D Smith and Dimace for the recommendation!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112513


What's the score? Who cares? Neville Marriner and the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields playing Handel are an excellent alternative to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers in a new 2016 recording of his "Requiem":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112514


I think this double album will get me through the rest of the evening nicely.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2, Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing and conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18 for Piano and Orchestra

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Sid James

_A variety of recent listening, and although coincidental I suppose death provides a theme for most of these. *Penderecki's Die Irae* was premiered at Auschwitz, and I listened with World Holocaust Day (January 27) in mind.* Mahler's 4th* is comparatively light, although death is in the shadows as the song in the final movement is about children in heaven. *Messiaen's songs* mix the love-death obsessions of Wagner with lush eroticism and primitive jungle rhythms. As for the *Arthur Benjamin *album, its great if you like Ravel as I do, as the Frenchman was one of his influences. Jamaican rhythms and tango are part of this delightful mix._

*Arthur Benjamin: Chamber Music*
_Jamaican Rumba, Violin Sonatina, Cello Sonatina, Viola Sonata, Tombeau de Ravel, Humoresque, Arabesque, Carnavalesque_
- Ian Munro, piano (all tracks); John Harding, violin; Peter Jenkin, clarinet; David Pereira, cello; Esther van Stralen, viola, Tall Poppies

*Penderecki*
_Symphony 8 'Lieder Der Verganglichkeit'
Dies Irae
Aus den Psalmen Davids_
- Soloists/Warsaw National Phil. Choir & Orch./Antoni Wit, Naxos

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 *_
_Blumine, symphonic movement_
- *Alexandra Coku, soprano/Netherlands PO/Hartmut Haenchen, Brilliant Classics

*Messiaen*
_Poemes pour Mi*, Les Offrandes Oubliees, Un Sourire_
- Anne Schwanewilms, sop./Orchestre National de Lyon/Jun Markl, Naxos

*Messiaen*
_Trios Melodies, Harawi_
- Hetna Regitze Bruun, soprano & Kristoffer Hyldig, piano, Naxos


----------



## Rogerx

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Feeling totally refreshed after a very early night. Johannes Brahms - orchestral works part two of three with which to greet the sunrise.

_(21) Hungarian Dances_ for piano duet WoO - arr. for orchestra by Johannes Brahms/Antonín Dvořák/Andreas Hallén/Albert Parlow/Robert Schollum/Frigyes Hidas/Iván Fischer (orig. 1869):



Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):



Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878):



_Academic Festival Overture_ op.80 (1880):

Can't find the image for this recording. The AFO is played by the Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran (EMI/CFP).


----------



## tdc

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2

Piano: Beatrice Rana
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI 
Conductor: Dima Slobodeniouk

Very impressive! (small glitch at very start of video, keep watching it's worth it.)


----------



## haydnguy

*Eybler*


----------



## Rogerx

Chorus, Sir Georg Solti conducting; Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass-baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), José van Dam (bass), Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus (chorus).


----------



## chill782002

Wellesz - Symphony No 1

Gottfried Rabl / Radio Symphonieorchester Wien

Recorded 2002

I've only recently discovered this composer. Wellesz was a pupil of Schoenberg, but he does not appear to have followed his teacher's interest in serialism and his music is conventionally melodic. I'm very impressed with this work, particularly the first movement. Somewhat reminiscent of Shostakovich and Nielsen in places but he definitely had his own style.


----------



## Jacck

*Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea* (Karajan)
this is wonderful music. I like the orchestration. It still sounds more like renaissance/medieval music than baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony.

Furtwangler conducting the VPO (January 28th 1945)

Listening to this remarkable perfomance on YT at work but I really do not know what to think when bearing in mind the date!


----------



## jim prideaux

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 112522
> 
> 
> Wellesz - Symphony No 1
> 
> Gottfried Rabl / Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
> 
> Recorded 2002
> 
> I've only recently discovered this composer. Wellesz was a pupil of Schoenberg, but he does not appear to have followed his teacher's interest in serialism and his music is conventionally melodic. I'm very impressed with this work, particularly the first movement. Somewhat reminiscent of Shostakovich and Nielsen in places but he definitely had his own style.


The mention of the other two composers as possible reference points has alerted my interest so I will hace a listen today.....thanks!


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> The mention of the other two composers as possible reference points has alerted my interest so I will hace a listen today.....thanks!


Please do, I would be interested to know your thoughts.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Sylvan And Oceanic Delights Of Posilipo
*


----------



## jim prideaux

chill782002 said:


> Please do, I would be interested to know your thoughts.


Could not find 1st on YT so listening to the 3rd (VIotti and the Vienna S.O.)......not sure at the moment!)


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Pappano conducting; Jonas Kaufmann: Nessun Dorma

The Puccini Album

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton conducting; Bottesini Collection Volume 1

Andante sostenuto/ Double Bass Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor/ Gran Concerto in F sharp minor/ Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings.

Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2 Mozart quartets with the Emersons on YouTube.


----------



## Enthusiast

My second time listening to this. I like Vanska's Mahler!


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

CD 4

Musique Funèbre
Chain II
Interlude
Partita for violin and orchestra

Many works in this box are a first time listening for me and I'm satisfied with the music and these recordings.
Everything is very accessible and more than only an interesting journey


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - orchestral works part three of three this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1881):

Can't find the image for this recording. The concerto is played by Martino Tirimo with the London PO conducted by Kurt Sanderling (EMI/CFP).

Double concerto for violin, cello and orchestra in A-minor op.102 (1887):



Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1885):


----------



## flamencosketches

Schnabel is my new favorite player of Beethoven's sonatas. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Bruffy conducting; Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale,.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Johann Sebastian Bach
performed by Vikingur Ólafsson
96k/24b FLAC from HDTracks.com


----------



## D Smith

Chamber works by Amy Beach, Ethel Smyth and Clara Schumann. Tasmin Little/John Leneham. A gorgeous recording with superb playing as you might expect. I especially liked the Violin Sonatas by Beach and Smyth. Very recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another relatively recent Mahler. A very high powered and yet deeply satisfying 6 from a conductor who is often controversial but seems to my ears to never to do any wrong. What a performance!


----------



## Bourdon

*John Sheppard*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Another relative;y recent Mahler. A very high powered and yet deeply satisfying 6 from a conductor who is often controversial but seems to my ears to never to do any wrong. What a performance!
> 
> View attachment 112535


"High powered" indeed. I love this recording.


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> Could not find 1st on YT so listening to the 3rd (VIotti and the Vienna S.O.)......not sure at the moment!)


I have heard the 3rd but don't rate it as highly as the 1st. Actually, listening to the 1st again, the influence of Mahler is also very obvious, particularly in the last movement. I suppose that's to be expected though, given that Wellesz was a pupil of Schoenberg and grew up in late 19th / early 20th century Vienna.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Qual Donna, motets*


----------



## Zofia

Rogerx said:


> Charles Bruffy conducting; Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37
> 
> Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale,.


Could you please give the AISN please I collect these records and dont have this one but it won't show on Amazon. T_T


----------



## D Smith

Debussy. Preludes, Book 1, Images, others. Veronique Bonnecaze. A very accomplished pianist, I liked her performance of the Book 1 Preludes very much. I had a few quibbles with the shorter pieces but, all in all, an excellent album. Of interest is she plays here on a period Bechstein, quite different sounding from the usual Steinway.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork - viols
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112542


This CD just arrived today, and I'm really enjoying listening to it for the first time.

From the back cover of the CD: "This programme illustrates four essential qualities of the music of Felix Mendelssohn. Music stripped of all superfluity, including the literary aspect (Songs without Words); a gift for creating magical atmospheres (Rondo capriccioso); unconditional admiration for classical order; and a genuine veneration for Bach (Prelude and Fugue op. 35). The whole radiant universe of Mendelssohn is encapsulated here."


----------



## pmsummer

THE COURTS OF LOVE
*Music from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine*
Sinfonye
Stevie Wishart - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata in a; Phantasy Quintet; 6 Studies in Eng. Folk Songs; St. Quart. nr. 2. Music Group of London (Warner)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works.*

I'm listening on Amazon Music, so I'm getting random pieces. This is a unique interpretation.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The continuing saga of Saul by Händel. Act 2, scene 5 now. The recording is on spotify with René Jacobs and Concerto Köln


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat, D. 960_
*[Rec. 1972]*







_Piano:_ Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know, it sometimes seems to me that Bruckner is more challenging and harder to get than Carter or Boulez. There are some marvelous parts but there are also long sections that often don't seem to be talking to me. Still, I enjoyed this.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know, it sometimes seems to me that Bruckner is more challenging and harder to get than Carter or Boulez. There are some marvelous parts but there are also long sections that often don't seem to be talking to me. Still, I enjoyed this.


Bruckner sounds like a proto-minimalist to me. He often takes a fairly basic musical idea and repeats it over and over again while slowly building on it to reach gigantic crescendos. One of the best examples is the scherzo from the 8th symphony




Of course none of the minimalists that came after him had even third of his talent


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## eljr

Interesting piece. Mr Glass works with native Americans of Mexico.

CD 1 at present.


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 12 from the Willi Boskovsky box set*

Brahms, Schubert, and Mendelssohn come to mind when thinking of the Wiener Oktett, but also they played and recorded some contemporary music

*Marcel Poot
Octet*

*Franz Schubert 
Octet in F major D. 803*









*Wiener Oktett *

Recorded October 1956(Poot)
November 1957(Schubert)


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> having been made aware of a real bargain available from jpc by Malx I made an order and today it turned up......
> 
> Gielen Edition vol 6-Mahler. (17 discs)
> 
> so I am now listening to the 4th Symphony for the first time and it is quite simply stunning!
> 
> Thanks for the 'heads up ' Malx......the 1st, 4th and 5th are the symphonies I have some knowledge of but I am now looking forward to spending time investigating the others at my leisure.


You're welcome Jim.


----------



## Guest

No.5 today. (I'm listening in the order on the recording, not in numerical order.)


----------



## MusicSybarite

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 112522
> 
> 
> Wellesz - Symphony No 1
> 
> Gottfried Rabl / Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
> 
> Recorded 2002
> 
> I've only recently discovered this composer. Wellesz was a pupil of Schoenberg, but he does not appear to have followed his teacher's interest in serialism and his music is conventionally melodic. I'm very impressed with this work, particularly the first movement. Somewhat reminiscent of Shostakovich and Nielsen in places but he definitely had his own style.


I rate both the cycle and recordings very highly!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Flavius said:


> Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata in a; Phantasy Quintet; 6 Studies in Eng. Folk Songs; St. Quart. nr. 2. Music Group of London (Warner)


All those works are excellent. The Violin Sonata is a cracker, and one of my favorites. Nevertheless, I don't remember very well the 6 Studies.


----------



## millionrainbows

Some interesting things here.


----------



## haydnguy

Listening to CD #2 - "Toward A Season of Peace"


----------



## Malx

Zofia said:


> Could you please give the AISN please I collect these records and dont have this one but it won't show on Amazon. T_T


Here you go Zofia - Asin No B00RPNPAU0


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening so far:

Dvorak, Slavonic Dances Op 46 - Czech Po, Vaclav Talich.
The recording may be from 1950 but there is a joy and infectiousness in the playing on this disc that I love, sound wise it is not a patch on modern recordings but this is a very special performance in my view.









Starting on the recently acquired Gielen Mahler set - where better than with Symphony No 1 - a performance that goes close to the top of the pile, excellent performance in first rate sound.


----------



## Malx

Next discs:

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.









Elgar, Cello Concerto - Heinrich Schiff, Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Henri Duparc, _Complete Melodies La Invatition au Voyage_, Gerald Finley I don't know how I missed this. The following is the playlist on YouTube:

[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kUmT5fCC4Wo9kRRc4nv2BrdbwncZ GXxuE[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kUmT5fCC4Wo9kRRc4nv2BrdbwncZ GXxuE


----------



## Guest

A very intense performance and well recorded.


----------



## senza sordino

Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto. I bought this Christmas 2017, it's now one of my favourite CDs in my entire collection. It's terrific, especially the Haydn Wood from 1928









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Orb and Sceptre, Crown Imperial









Elgar Violin Concerto, Interlude from Crown of India, Polonia, The Concerto is long and some recordings can make it drag, but this doesn't. 









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra and Triple Concerto. Most enjoyable 









Walton Five Bagatelles, Arnold Serenade for guitar and orchestra, Berkeley Guitar Concerto, Arnold Guitar Concerto. Good cd, I'm glad I bought it last autumn


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight/this morning:

J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes & Fugues Nos 13 - 24 - Glenn Gould.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112555


This has turned out to be better than I expected. You can't ask for much more than that. Bartoli's rendition of _Casta diva_ is heavenly.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale in works by Ola Gjeilo:


















Music, performance, recording..........outstanding choral disc.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies 2 & 3. Jochum/Berlin. This is one of my favorite Brahms sets and for good reason. The performances are nearly perfect, especially the pacing at least for how I like my Brahms, others may disagree. The only drawback is the sound which is not very good, but once you get used to it and into the music the performances shine.


----------



## Guest

This was a pleasant discovery on Qobuz--I've never seen it before. (I have his complete Scriabin Sonatas on the Cavi-Music label.) Anyway, this is a wonderful recording, and his piano is less closely mic'd than is customary for DG.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony singing motets by Karl Jenkins:


----------



## Colin M

Chopin Ballade No. 4 Fm Andsnes (Piano)

I love Leif’s mastery of the music. And the wistful quality of this piece in particular. From a wonderful collection of ballades and nocturnes 2018. Sony Classical.


----------



## pmsummer

A bit of a hybrid...










OFFICIUM
_Soprano and tenor saxophones and choral skimmings from the 12th, 15th, and 16th centuries
Recorded September 1993, Propstei St. Gerold_
*Jan Garbarek* - soprano, tenor saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Alfven, _A Legend of the Skerries_, Op. 20 (Research for the "Game of Classical Music Inspired by Water")


----------



## Colin M

JosefinaHW said:


> Alfven, _A Legend of the Skerries_, Op. 20 (Research for the "Game of Classical Music Inspired by Water")


Thanks for sharing. This piece is a beautiful water piece... and I think the reason it is getting lots of love in the game.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Colin M said:


> Thanks for sharing. This piece is a beautiful water piece... and I think the reason it is getting lots of love in the game.


Hi Colin! Glad to see you in the game, too; I just joined a few hours ago. I am really shocked Debussy's La Mer is not included, maybe because group decided to explore works they were unfamiliar with. I read on Wikipedia that this piece is an excerpt from one of his symphonies. Have you explored any of his other music yet? I am going to look into his works for men's choir, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3
Chamber Orchestra of Europe,


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Symphony No.39 in E Flat, KV 543


----------



## Colin M

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi Colin! Glad to see you in the game, too; I just joined a few hours ago. I am really shocked Debussy's La Mer is not included, maybe because group decided to explore works they were unfamiliar with. I read on Wikipedia that this piece is an excerpt from one of his symphonies. Have you explored any of his other music yet? I am going to look into his works for men's choir, too.


Alfven is one of my favorites. Check out The 2 Swedish Rhapsodies. I think Midsummer might be the most popular classical piece from Sweden.


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Max conducting; Melani - Sacred Works

Beatus Vir/ L'Europa - Introduzione for Soprano, Altus, Bass, Strings & B.c/ Magnificat/ Requiem.
Veronika Winter, Cornelia Samuelis, Kai Wessel, Benoit Haller & Ekkehard Abele

Das Kleine Konzert.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

Goldberg variations played on accordion


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


Would you recommend this as one of your top recommendations? I know these things are controversial.I just wondered what your opinion was.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I was listening to Peter Maxwell Davies: Early Scottish Originals: 4 Instrumental Motets
No. 1. Si quis diligit me

Now i'm listening to this:


----------



## Jacck

I am going to continue with the listening of Carmina Burana - not but Orfff, but the original from the middle ages. I listened to about 1CD from this 3 disc set yesterday
https://www.amazon.com/Carmina-Burana/dp/B000027P26


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Would you recommend this as one of your top recommendations? I know these things are controversial.I just wondered what your opinion was.


Not really, I like his recording with B.P more, Solti (I know controversial) remains my No.1 along with Bernstein. ( both)


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conductig; Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet

Samuel Linay (treble), Pamela Mildenhall (soprano), Arnold Schoenberg Chor (chorus), Stafford Dean (bass), Barry Mora (baritone), Helen Field (soprano), Arthur Davies (tenor), Thomas Hampson (baritone), Elizabeth Doble (singer), Roisin Dempsey (baritone), John Antoniou (baritone)

ORF Symphony Orchestra, Arnold Schoenberg Chor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of _mélodies_ from Henri Duparc (JosefinaHW must have read my mind!) and Gabriel Fauré for voice and piano this morning. Two contemporaries who experienced contrasting fortunes with their respective careers - one ill-starred and the other blessed.

To follow later - Gabriel Faure's orchestral works. As a collective unit the orchestral output seems on the surface to be somewhat uneventful when factoring in the level of approbation accorded to his songs, chamber music, piano works and the ubiquitous _Requiem_. This is misleading, though - Fauré was the kind of craftsman for whom the term 'going through the motions' didn't seem to exist. Most of the music here is either orchestral arrangements or of the incidental kind but I get the impression that he put a lot of TLC into it every time.

15 songs (1868-84):










26 songs, including:

_La Bonne Chanson_ - cycle of nine songs op.61 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1892-94):
_L'horizon chimérique_ - cycle of four songs op.118 [Texts: Jean de La Ville de Mirmont] (1921):










_Les djinns_ - song for mixed chorus and orchestra op.12 [Text: Victor Hugo] (c. 1875):
_Berceuse_ for piano and violin op.16 - arr. for violin/cello and orchestra (orig. bet. 1878-79 - arr. by 1880):
_Ballade_ for piano op.19 arr. for piano and orchestra (orig. bet. 1877-79 - arr. 1881):
_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24 - arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1901):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Caligula_ by Alexandre Dumas Sr. for female chorus and orchestra op.52 [Text: Alexandre Dumas Sr./Gérard de Nerval] (1888):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Shylock_ by Edmond Haraucourt for tenor and orchestra op.57 [Text: Edmond Haraucourt, after William Shakespeare] (1889):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.80 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1898):
_Prélude_ from the opera _Pénélope_ for orchestra (1906-12):
_Fantaisie_ in G for piano and orchestra op.111 (1918):
Suite from the incidental music for the entertainment _Masques et bergamasques_ by René Fauchois for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.112 [Text: Armand Sylvestre/Paul Verlaine](1919): ***

*** the incidental music for _Masques et bergamasques_ includes the following previously-published material:

_Madrigal_ op.35 (1883):
_Clair de lune_ op.46 no.2 (1887):
_Pavane_ in F-sharp minor op.50 (1887):
_Le plus doux chemin_ op.87 no.1 (1904):


----------



## chill782002

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Symphonies 2 & 3. Jochum/Berlin. This is one of my favorite Brahms sets and for good reason. The performances are nearly perfect, especially the pacing at least for how I like my Brahms, others may disagree. The only drawback is the sound which is not very good, but once you get used to it and into the music the performances shine.


That is a great set. The 3rd is particularly special.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

BWV 120a "Herr Gott,Beherrscher aller Dinge"
BWV 156 "Ich stehe mit einem Fuss uin Grabe"
BWV 1127 "Alles mit Gott und nichts ohne ihn"


----------



## Zofia

Goldberg Variations - The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Igor Levit

Perfect for my math homework study =D


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112563
> 
> 
> Goldberg Variations - The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> Igor Levit
> 
> Perfect for my math homework study =D


Have you ever listened to a performance with a cembalo?
Just curious.


----------



## Zofia

@Bourdon No! O_O I have not I will try to find it quickly I would love to hear such a thing. I do have a few cembalo recordings but I will ask Mother she is specialist in earlier music and instruments.

This is good! J.S. Bach: Cembalo Concertos - Francesco Cera









Thank you for taking the time to ask me new discovery is always amazing!


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Sibelius: Piano Works.
.


----------



## Vronsky

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:
Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Serenade in D major, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Overture "Le Nozze di Figaro", K. 492
Cleveland Orchestra & George Szell


----------



## Rogerx

Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Sylvia McNair (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Zofia

Liszt Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov


----------



## deprofundis

Pierre de la Rue - the sound and the fury double albums

:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> @Bourdon No! O_O I have not I will try to find it quickly I would love to hear such a thing. I do have a few cembalo recordings but I will ask Mother she is specialist in earlier music and instruments.
> 
> This is good! J.S. Bach: Cembalo Concertos - Francesco Cera
> 
> View attachment 112569
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to ask me new discovery is always amazing!


I hope you like it,me it is giving endless joy.


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

CD 1 David Moroney


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Finzi - Dies Natalis and Intimations of Immortality ... both with the opalescent voice of James Gilchrist.


----------



## pmsummer

OSTINATO
*Antonio Falconiero - Francesco Maria Marini - Johann Pachelbel - Henry Purcell - others*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - viole de gambe, director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Rogerx

Edin Karamazov - The Lute is a Song

Edin Karamazov (lutes and electric guitar) with Renee Fleming, Kaliopi, Andreas Scholl & Sting


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent New World and a great example of Celibidache's art during his later years at Munich ... mine has the same cover in more subdued brown and green.


----------



## Dimace

The week has began with frantic rhythm, but I always find some time for music. This recording is the last part of a series of 5, where the great *Geoffrey* gives *Leopold* the sound and the play he really deserves. Here we have a total of 30 small compositions for piano (you can call them scenes, if you want) with very nostalgic sound, and waltz feeling. I suggest to try to put together these series for many artistic reason and not only: The Australian is the Buda for Godowsky, you can find nowhere someone who can play him better and, of course, (as always with my suggestions) these series (if completed) they have a certain value in markt.









---*Triakontameron:* Dreißig Stimmungen und Bilder, Greek word: something it consists from 30 parts or pieces.

---I call this one a Hymn to old Vienna.


----------



## D Smith

Antheil: Violin Music. Alessandro Fagiuoli, Alessia Toffanin. This recording is a lot of fun. Sometimes it sounds like a Stravinsky sendup then a pastiche of ragtime and mechanistic music. Well played and a joy to listen to (though perhaps in small doses.)


----------



## Rogerx

François René Duchable (piano) performing; Liszt : Piano Sonata, 2 Légendes & Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112581


I enjoy this recording, although I've been thinking about trying another recording, maybe Gardiner or Ozawa.


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_The Marriage Of Figaro_
*[Rec. 1970]*







_Conductor:_ Otto Klemperer
_Orchestra:_ New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
_Performers:_ Geraint Evans, Reri Grist, Elisabeth Soderstrom, Teresa Bergonza, Gabriel Bacquier


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Apparition De L'Église Éternelle


----------



## haydnguy

Zofia said:


> Liszt Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov
> 
> View attachment 112570


I was just reading about this one last night. Might have to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Not really, I like his recording with B.P more, Solti (I know controversial) remains my No.1 along with Bernstein. ( both)


I was wondering because I think I have the one you just posted except with a different cover.


----------



## vesteel

Barshai's version of *Mahler 10*. Still my favorite


----------



## Enthusiast

Faure's Requiem from this ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

D Smith said:


> Antheil: Violin Music. Alessandro Fagiuoli, Alessia Toffanin. This recording is a lot of fun. Sometimes it sounds like a Stravinsky sendup then a pastiche of ragtime and mechanistic music. Well played and a joy to listen to (though perhaps in small doses.)


Interesting that this is vol.1, as if there will be more to come. If so, I'm at a loss as to what material could make up a vol.2 - I thought that apart from a violin sonatina and an unfinished sonata for solo violin what is on vol.1 would be everything. If there are more Antheil goodies to come which I didn't know about then I will be in like Flynn.


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> Faure's Requiem from this ...
> 
> View attachment 112585


A treasure and favourite of mine love love OWO


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*

I'm used to Ormandy, and the last time I heard Ashkenazy, I was underwhelmed. I'm giving it another shot.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Aram Khachaturian*

*Trio for Violin, Clarinet and Piano*









An exciting work from a composer that I haven't listened to before. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

haydnguy said:


> I was just reading about this one last night. Might have to pull the trigger on it.


It is excellent. Pull away!!


----------



## Enthusiast

More Faure ...


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Faure's Requiem from this ...
> 
> View attachment 112585


Thanks for the Faure. His Requiem is a masterpiece, dedicated not mainly (or only) to death but mostly to life. I like this kind of sacred music, which also brings hope and has an aroma of immortality. (Mozart doesn't have one. Berlioz the same...) I strongly believe that Faure and Frank are in the same level with Berlioz, making unique and unforgettable music.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm used to Ormandy, and the last time I heard Ashkenazy, I was underwhelmed. I'm giving it another shot.
> 
> View attachment 112592


It is unfair what you are doing! :lol: Vladimir is a legendary pianist! Eugene a legendary conductor. Not a comparison here.


----------



## Barbebleu

vesteel said:


> Barshai's version of *Mahler 10*. Still my favorite
> 
> View attachment 112584


How does it compare to some of the other realisations of the 10th?


----------



## Red Terror

Perhaps the best set of Prokofiev's symphonies out there. Highly recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - song cycles, folk songs arrangements etc. for voice and piano beginning tonight.

_On this Island_ - cycle of five songs for soprano or tenor and piano op.11 [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1937):

plus twelve other Auden settings for voice and piano including _(4) Cabaret Songs_ WoO (1937-39):










_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):
_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_- cycle of nine songs for soprano or tenor and piano op.35 (1945):
_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for soprano or tenor and piano [Texts: Thomas Hardy] op.52 (1953):

plus two other songs not part of the above sets



_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ for voice and piano op.61 (1958):
_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for soprano or tenor and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):



_(7) Folk Songs Vol.1 - British Isles_ WoO (1941):
_(8) Folk Songs Vol.2 - France_ WoO (1945):
_(7) Folk Songs Vol.3 - British Isles_ WoO (1945-46):
_(10) Folk Songs Vol.4 - Moore's Irish Melodies_ WoO (1957-58):
_(5) Folk Songs Vol.5 - British Isles_ WoO (1951-57):

plus nine other folk songs for voice and piano which are not part of the above sets


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> A very intense performance and well recorded.


I have this sitting on my desk ready to unwrap.


----------



## RockyIII

elgars ghost said:


> Interesting that this is vol.1, as if there will be more to come. If so, I'm at a loss as to what material could make up a vol.2 - I thought that apart from a violin sonatina and an unfinished sonata for solo violin what is on vol.1 would be everything. If there are more Antheil goodies to come which I didn't know about then I will be in like Flynn.


Maybe volume two will include his violin concerto?


----------



## Malx

More Mahler from Gielen - this evening Symphony No 2.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> It is unfair what you are doing! :lol: Vladimir is a legendary pianist! Eugene a legendary conductor. Not a comparison here.


Ha! I think I prefer Ashkenazy playing Rachmaninov on the piano. I can listen to his recording of the concertos all day.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Harpsichord Concerto in A*


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: The Seasons*
Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

The singing is in English, but it is so stylized that it still sounds foreign. As to the work itself, it is pleasant and worth hearing. Spring was my favorite of the seasons.

I'm not sure what the right place is for nonstandard arrangements, but the source music is definitely classical, so I'll drop this video here:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Israel in Egypt by Händel. Awesome, dark intro! Here we go


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Symphony No. 2*

Ormandy has a way of making this symphony click, at least with me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

RockyIII said:


> Maybe volume two will include his violin concerto?


I never took that into consideration, to be honest - I assumed it would be more chamber music.


----------



## eljr

CD 2

Catalogue d'Oiseaux


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0002cby


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

He sent a thick darkness over all the land.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Malx

The evenings music:

R.Strauss, Ein Heldenleben - LSO, Barbirolli.
I keep trying this recording but it just doesn't gel for me it never really flows as a unified piece the individual episodes are perhaps too individual!









Schumann, Kreisleriana - Jonathan Biss.









Handel, Italian Cantatas - Emma Kirkby, Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.
From this indispensable box.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## deprofundis

Lady & Gentelmen , deprofundis proudly present the following album
Josquin Desprez'' Fortuna\desperata missa On metamorphis Biscantur


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

About 10 minutes left of Israel in Egypt. I'm happy to have heard it. Only listen to oratorios at home now. Mozart quintets in the car, but as soon as Theodora arrives, it will turn into a Oratoriowagen


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


I don't especially like Haydn (with the exception of some sonatas, which have similarities with Beethoven) I hope that these sonatas (don't ask me for numbers right now...) are included in this recording. Alfred, is the right man for Haydn. Serious play, moderate sound, good tempi. Haydn, like Beethoven but not at this level, is a very difficult composer to be played. A lot off details in his manuscripts which MUST be kept, otherwise the outcome is mediocre. Enjoy and tell us your impressions.


----------



## Itullian

Dimace said:


> I don't especially like Haydn (with the exception of some sonatas, which have similarities with Beethoven) I hope that these sonatas (don't ask me for numbers right now...) are included in this recording. Alfred, is the right man for Haydn. Serious play, moderate sound, good tempi. Haydn, like Beethoven but not at this level, is a very difficult composer to be played. A lot off details in his manuscripts which MUST be kept, otherwise the outcome is mediocre. Enjoy and tell us your impressions.


It's a beautiful set in beautiful sound.
But I love Haydn.
I love it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112613


I'm just now listening to this for the first time. So far, so good.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> The evenings music:
> 
> R.Strauss, Ein Heldenleben - LSO, Barbirolli.
> I keep trying this recording but it just doesn't gel for me it never really flows as a unified piece the individual episodes are perhaps too individual!
> 
> View attachment 112610
> 
> 
> Schumann, Kreisleriana - Jonathan Biss.
> 
> View attachment 112611
> 
> 
> Handel, Italian Cantatas - Emma Kirkby, Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.
> From this indispensable box.
> 
> View attachment 112612


I just love Emma Kirkby's voice. I must have a look at this collection but I have a feeling I'll already have a lot, if not all, of it already.


----------



## Barbebleu

Thanks to PM Summer I'm listening to Arianna Savall's band, Hirundo Maris, on an album called Il Viaggio d'amore. Fabulous stuff.

Her dad, Jordi, has a great new album out called Ibn Battuta, Le Voyageur de l'Islam when he uses a plethora of musicians playing music that the great traveller and writer might have heard on his travels. What I've heard so far is magical.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Requiem. Esser, Gohl...Musicuria und Bläserensemble der basel sinfonietta/ Knall (MGB)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> I just love Emma Kirkby's voice. I must have a look at this collection but I have a feeling I'll already have a lot, if not all, of it already.


Me too. Fortunately, it's on Amazon Music. I'm listening now.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Et la Vie l'emporta; Terra Pax. Okada, Halleys, Macias...Orch. de la Fondation Gulbenkian; Perret, Huttenlocher, Ensemble Instru. de Lausanne/ Corboz (Cascavelle)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 3:










Urmas Sisask: "Five songs from Gloria Patri"
Toivo Tulev: "And then in silence there with me be only You"
Per Norgard: "Winter Hymn"
Galina Grigorjeva: "On Leaving"
Alfred Schnittke: "Three Sacred Hymns"


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Thomas Tallis - Christopher Tye - William Byrd - John Taverner*
Fretwork
_
Musical Heritage Society_
via _Amon Ra/Saydisc_


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 5" and "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire - Du Tertre - Gervaise - Henry VIII (King of England) - Antonio - Heinrich - Clément - Josquin des Prez - Phalese - Senfl*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire

_Dorian_


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Bringuier conducting; Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète.

Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33/ La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132/ Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Lionel Bringuier


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Symphonies Nos. 7, 8, 9
Symphonies in F major, B flat major, D major

Trevor Pinnock
The English Consort


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Schumann Symphony 2, Karajan/BPO, CD ripped to FLAC


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Louis Langrée conducting; Mozart - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3 and Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra

Renaud Capuçon (violin), with Antoine Tamestit (viola)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter) etc

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben choir.


----------



## Jacck

continuing with my listening of *Carmina Burana (Clemencic Consort - René Clemencic)* and can't get enough of it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - song cycles, folk song arrangements etc. for voice and orchestra/various instruments this late morning/afternoon.

_Quatre chansons françaises_ for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):










_Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of four songs for soprano or tenor and orchestra op.8 [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1936):



_Les Illuminations_ - cycle of eight songs with fanfare and interlude for soprano or tenor and strings op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):
_Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ - cycle of six songs with prologue and epilogue op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th century English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):
_Nocturne_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Taylor Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):



_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Text: Robert Burns] (1975):



_(6) Folk Songs Vol.6 - England_ for voice and guitar WoO (1956-57):
Eight folk song arrangements for high voice and harp WoO (1976):
Fourteen folk song arrangements for tenor/baritone and orchestra WoO (dates not specified):
Four folk song arrangements for voice(s), chorus and piano WoO (early 1960s):


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> It is unfair what you are doing! :lol: Vladimir is a legendary pianist! Eugene a legendary conductor. Not a comparison here.


However, comparing him to another Vladimir, Horowitz, would be unfair as well, and that's what I did by accident years ago when on Rachmaninov's 3rd piano concerto listening binge. I'd been listening for weeks to Horowitz versions of Rachmaninov's third, and then one day I went to buy the concerto into my local music store. The only version I found there was Ashkenazy's. I haven't heard it, and wanted to have this concerto really badly. So, I reasoned that it can't be really _that_ much different than Horowitz'... What can I say..a holy innocence.


----------



## Zofia

Alfred Brendel plays Schubert​


----------



## Marinera

Faure - Élégie in C minor, Op. 24. Eric Le Sage - piano; François Salque - cello /Alpha

Mondonville - Grand Motets: Dominus Regnavit (Ps. XCII), In Exitu Israel (Ps. CXIII), De Profundis (Ps. CXXIX)

Bach - Cantatas: 'Ich habe genug' BWV 82; 'Gott soll allein mein Herze haben' BWV 169; Andreas Scholl - countertenor


----------



## sonance

Starting today with the chamber concertos by Vagn Holmboe:

CD 1: Chamber Concertos nos. 1 - 3
Anne Oland (Øland), piano; Eva Ostergaard (Østergaard), flute; Mikkel Futtrup, violin; Niels Thomsen, clarinet; Danish National Chamber Orchestra/Hannu Koivula (dacapo)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Rosenberg conducting; Gottschalk - Complete Works for Orchestra.

Ave Maria, RO10/, : Célèbre Tarentelle pour piano et orchestre, RO259/: Escenas Campestres Cubanas - Opéra en 1 acte, RO77/ Esceñas campestres, D.47/ Grande tarantelle, Op. 67/ La Casa del Joven Enrique por Méhul - Gran overture, RO54b/ Symphony No. 1, D.104 'La nuit des tropiques'/ Symphony No. 2, D.99 'Á Montevideo'
Variations de concert sur l'hymne portugais


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Orchestral Suites

Suite No. 1 In C Major, BWV 1066

Suite No. 3 In D Major, BWV 1068: I Ouverture

Sinfonia: Cantata 'Gleich Wie Der Regen Und Schnee Vom Himmel Fallt', BWV 18
Sinfonia: Oster-Oratorium, BWV 249


----------



## jim prideaux

YT.....

Bruckner-6th Symphony, Eshenbach conducting the Frankfurt RSO.

( I did have the good fortune a number of years ago to hear this performed by the VPO and Welser-Most at the Musikverein!)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Trio Ravensburg performing; Marschner: Piano Trios 2 & 5


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"_
*[Rec. 1999]*







_Conductor:_ Michael Gielen
_Orchestra:_ SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden & Freiburg

Such a wonderful finale in this recording, those hammer blows are something else. Some beautiful phrasing in the first movement too, such a shame the timpani are a half step sharp.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is strange. I enjoyed getting to know these works for a while but then found that I wasn't really getting any deeper into them. Perhaps they are not that great, I thought. I even thought of getting rid of them. But suddenly - it came out of the blue - I got an urge to listen to them again. I have always associated them with the landscape and weather and pre-history of Orkney and my urge was a combination of an urge for the music and an urge to "feel" the strange Orkney vibe! So I have listened ... and, wow! Wonderful music! It all makes so much more sense and seems much more meaningful. I suspect I'll be going through a Max phase for a little while.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiri Belohlavek conducting; Elgar: Cello Concerto and;

Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181/ Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171/ Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5 etc
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek


----------



## Gordontrek

Absolutely loving the Debussy Nocturnes on this album.


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112637


Dance of the Knights from Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 19
Grand Waltz from Cinderella, op. 87
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
Grand March from The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by a different thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Ingo Metzmacher conducting; Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphoniker.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Orfeo

After the beautiful recording with Andrew Parrot wich I listened to last year I'm very curious about this one.Arrived this afternoon,still fresh...
The Monteverdi Vespers ( Pickett )a few days ago made me feel happy.Exciting music !


----------



## bharbeke

*Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane*
John Mauceri, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

Best arias: "Ihr Menschen! Fur euch hab' ich gelebt!", "Im Namen Gottes sag' ich dir"

*Bach: Cantata "Jesus nahm zu sich die zwolfe" BWV 22*
Leonhardt, Leonhardt-Consort, Concentus Musicus Wien

Both works were new to me, and I enjoyed getting to hear them. The oboe and strings sound particularly nice in the Bach cantata.


----------



## eljr

Just finished disc 3










Catalogue d'Oiseaux


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

A bit of freewheeling listening this afternoon. In no particular order:

Gombert 3. The Sound and the Fury
Liszt played by Stephen Hough
Poulenc - Figure humaine. Accentus

I've never before listened to Liszt's Ave Maria (Die Glocken von Rom) with such rapt attention, I'm quite sure. It played just after Gombert's O Crux Splendidor.


----------



## D Smith

Wieniawski Violin Concerto No. 2, Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1. Bomsori Kim/Kaspszyk/Warsaw Philharmonic. Despite the odd pairing, this is a lovely disc. The Wieniawski was especially good. Bomsori Kim has gorgeous tone and a lot of sympathy for the music. The Shostakovich took a little while to get started but once it did was a fine performance. Recommended.


----------



## Zofia

What is better than Bach? Two Bach (my rapper name)


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> What is better than Bach? Two Bach (my rapper name)
> 
> View attachment 112647


That's a really fine disc you have there !


----------



## jim prideaux

The Gardiner/ORR recording of Brahms' 3rd Symphony just arrived in the post (second had 'bargain').....

I was aware that it had received a fair amount of bashing and is regarded by some as controversial....however as far as I can hear a great work like this is open to a variety of alternate interpretations...the recording of Nanie that finishes the disc (with the Monteverdi Choir also strikes me as impressive!)


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> That's a really fine disc you have there !


Thank you my friend getting back in the baroque mood of listening in some part because of you!



jim prideaux said:


> The Gardiner/ORR recording of Brahms' 3rd Symphony just arrived in the post (second had 'bargain').....
> 
> I was aware that it had received a fair amount of bashing and is regarded by some as controversial...)


Not sure I know this do you have link? Also if you enjoy it ignore others I will only listen to good recommends not bad as to not cloud the judgement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three accounts of Schubert's Gothic masterpieces, the 8th (or is it the 7th) symphony, the Unfinished (if it is unfinished). Dausgaard is fairly brisk and sounds more like slightly earlier Schubert, Mravinsky's is a strong conventional performance and Harnoncourt is actually even a little slower than usual but very powerful and effective.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


>


Do you like it?


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you like it?


My first listen.... I was not as impressed as the critics I must say.


----------



## Zofia

eljr said:


> My first listen.... I was not as impressed as the critics I must say.


I cannot speak to the music it's self but I notice disc with "edgy" covers get better reviews or is this just me?


----------



## Zofia

I am tempted to buy this with some of my Birthday. It is listed as 1-8 but there is another box with 1-9 on Amazon music is it the same box?


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*

Wonderful music.


----------



## KenOC

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112654
> 
> 
> I am tempted to buy this with some of my Birthday. It is listed as 1-8 but there is another box with 1-9 on Amazon music is it the same box?


There are only 8 Schubert symphonies; it's thought now that the hypothetical No. 7 probably never existed. But in the US, at least, the numbering system always runs up to 9. If the box says 1 to 8, I'd check to make sure I'm getting all the symphonies.

If the set has 4 CDs, it's probably complete.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112654
> 
> 
> I am tempted to buy this with some of my Birthday. It is listed as 1-8 but there is another box with 1-9 on Amazon music is it the same box?


There has been some renumbering of the Schubert symphonies recently - 1-8 reflecting the eight symphonies we have - but they used to be called 1-9 with the understanding that 7 is lost. I think Neville Marriner made a set that included a reconstructed 7 but I don't think it was a success. The Berlin Harnoncourt set is available in various forms (along with two of the masses in one set and with a Schubert opera as well in another - but all have this colourful box and all have all the symphonies) but these are preferable to Harnoncourt's earlier set with the Concertgebouw. That earlier set is quite good but a little rigid and somewhat dour. The Berlin set is well worth having!


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> There are only 8 Schubert symphonies; it's thought now that the hypothetical No. 7 probably never existed. But in the US, at least, the numbering system always runs up to 9. If the box says 1 to 8, I'd check to make sure I'm getting all the symphonies.
> 
> If the set has 4 CDs, it's probably complete.


Thanks I was aware of that but I wondered what the extra number some unfinished or just bonus material is from a Amazon digital download with a runtime of 4 hours 39 minutes...

Appears to be the same set different cover number 1-9


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> There has been some renumbering of the Schubert symphonies recently - 1-8 reflecting the eight symphonies we have - but they used to be called 1-9 with the understanding that 7 is lost. I think Neville Marriner made a set that included a reconstructed 7 but I don't think it was a success. The Berlin Harnoncourt set is available in various forms (along with two of the masses in one set and with a Schubert opera as well in another - but all have this colourful box and all have all the symphonies) but these are preferable to Harnoncourt's earlier set with the Concertgebouw. That earlier set is quite good but a little rigid and somewhat dour. The Berlin set is well worth having!


Mystery solved the one I am seeing is the Concertgebouw set! Did not think to check "Artist Tab" thank you both.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112654
> 
> 
> I am tempted to buy this with some of my Birthday. It is listed as 1-8 but there is another box with 1-9 on Amazon music is it the same box?


It's 8 cd's plus one Blu-ray.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV 808
English Suite No. 4 in F major, BWV 809
English Suite No. 6 in G minor, BWV 811_
*[Rec. 1991, Live]*







_Piano:_ Sviatoslav Richter

Either I'm more depressed than I realize right now or Richter makes some of these inner movements sound beyond sad at times...


----------



## DavidA

Britten Seranade with Pears and Brain. Pity he didn't write more stuff like this. Magical!


----------



## Malx

Some easy listening to start the evening:

Iannis Xenakis - Orient-Occident / Morsima-Amorsina / Nomos Alpha / Anaktoria.

from this box:


----------



## bharbeke

I did not realize that there was no Schubert 7th. The one with Marriner leading the ASMF was clearly labeled as being realized by Brian Newbould, but I guess I thought it was more finished by Schubert than the Unfinished was. Does anyone know if the recording with Andrew Manze and the Denmark Radio Symphony Orchestra is another reconstruction or if it is a different Schubert symphony with a different numbering system?

*Bach: Trio Sonata No. 2 in C minor BWV 526*
Hans Otto, organ

Thanks to elgars ghost for suggesting I listen to this piece. I enjoyed it. Just 217 works to go in the Bach organ works section (this is not my project for the year, just a note on how prolific Bach was).


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau
*

Exuberant, elegant, courteous and full of color.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Some easy listening to start the evening:
> 
> Iannis Xenakis - Orient-Occident / Morsima-Amorsina / Nomos Alpha / Anaktoria.
> 
> from this box:
> 
> View attachment 112658


Do you cal that easy !


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112657


I really like Handel and Purcell, plus I enjoy Balsom's natural trumpet playing, so I find this to be an excellent CD. It includes Lucy Crowe on one track singing "The Plaint" aria from Purcell's "The Fairy Queen."


----------



## Enthusiast

DavidA said:


> Britten Seranade with Pears and Brain. Pity he didn't write more stuff like this. Magical!


That's strange as I always think of the piece as fairly typical of his music during that period. It must be the horn part (and Dennis Brain!)! I agree: magical.


----------



## DavidA

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112657
> 
> 
> I really like Handel and Purcell, plus I enjoy Balsom's natural trumpet playing, so I find this to be an excellent CD. It includes Lucy Crowe on one track singing "The Plaint" aria from Purcell's "The Fairy Queen."


I love her playing too!


----------



## Red Terror

Pulled the trigger on a few new sets of Bach's Sonatas & Partitas. Listening to this one now:


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> I did not realize that there was no Schubert 7th. The one with Marriner leading the ASMF was clearly labeled as being realized by Brian Newbould, but I guess I thought it was more finished by Schubert than the Unfinished was. Does anyone know if the recording with Andrew Manze and the Denmark Radio Symphony Orchestra is another reconstruction or if it is a different Schubert symphony with a different numbering system?


I don't know the Manze recording and couldn't find it during a quick search. But these days the Unfinished is often called 7 instead of 8 and the Great is often called 8 instead of 9. So, I suspect Manze's 7 is the Unfinished.


----------



## realdealblues

*Leos Janacek*
_Sinfonietta_
*[Rec. 1965]*







_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Complete suites for piano.
Beautiful.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd. Will.Stone, Jan DeGaetani, Atlanta Sym. Orch. & Chorus/ Shaw (Telarc)

Schmidt; Hindemith: Sym. Nr.3; Concerto for Orch. Chicago Sym. Orch./ Järvi (Chandos)


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Do you cal that easy !


Irony, Bourdon, Irony


----------



## Malx

Wellesz, Symphony No 5.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet in F minor op.34
Piano Quartet no.2 in A major, op.26*









*Rudolf Serkin
Busch Quartet *


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
CÆCILLA VIRGO ET MARTYR
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*
Gents Madrigaalkoor
Cantabile-Gent
Musica Polyphonica
Louis Devos - director
_
Erato_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112663


Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

This is a recent purchase that I find quite enjoyable. I like the wind concertos, but Concerto TWV 53:F1 for mandolin, hammered dulcimer, harp, strings, and basso continuo is especially interesting.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
Paul Kletzki, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Every note is a delight! This may be my favorite symphony, as I have now heard 12 versions of it that I absolutely adore. It's a toss-up between this and Beethoven's 5th right now (also at 12 versions).


----------



## Malx

A live recording from Lugano 1961 of Beethoven's Emperor concerto - a seventy five year old Wilhelm Backhaus belies his years with a fine performance ably assisted by the RTSI Orchestra conducted by Carl Schuricht.

The sound isn't perfect, but I have heard a lot worse. The playing of the orchestra lacks a little finesse at times but there is character in bucket loads especially from Backhaus - it is a very satisfying disc.


----------



## Taggart

Heinechen refreshes the parts other composers can't.


----------



## deprofundis

suprise listening ,since you guys like suprise hey?

This suprise is called: Silvestro Ganassi -La Fontegara
Instrumental work of Franco-flemish song and sometime vocal. sweet offering onn Ricercar Le concert Brisé Williamdongois.It's real good offering containing fabuleous songs.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Szymanowski's "Violin Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Taggart said:


> Heinechen refreshes the parts other composers can't.


I love this disc. Heinichen gives J. S. Bach a run for his money!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - non-orchestral vocal/choral works part one of two this evening.

_Christ's Nativity_ - Christmas suite for mixed chorus WoO [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1931):



_A Boy was Born_ - variations for unaccompanied treble, boys' chorus and mixed chorus op.3 [Texts: anon. 16th c. German/anon. 15th & 16th c. English/Christina Rosetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1933 - rev. 1955):



_Three Two-Part Songs_ for boys' chorus and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):
_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for children's chorus and piano op.7 [Texts: William Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjeon/anon. English] (1933-35):
_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: James, John and Robert Wedderburn/Robert Southwell/William Cornish/anon. 14th-16th c. English] (1942):

plus six other songs for various voices, unaccompanied or with piano



_Te Deum_ in C for treble voice, mixed chorus and organ WoO (1934):
_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied treble, alto, tenor, bass and mixed chorus WoO [Text: anon. medieval English] (1930 - rev. 1934):
_Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied mixed chorus [Text: W. H. Auden] (1942):
_Rejoice in the Lamb_ - festival cantata for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):
_Festival Te Deum_ in E for mixed chorus and organ op.32 (1944):
_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble voice and organ op.56a (1955):
_Antiphon_ for mixed chorus and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1955):
_Missa Brevis_ for boys' chorus and organ op.63 (1959):
_Jubilate Deo_ in C for mixed chorus and organ WoO (1961):
_A Hymn of St Columba_ for mixed chorus and organ WoO [Text: att. St. Columba] (1962):


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Piano Sonatas. Kristian Bezuidenhout. This album is terrific. Bezuidenhout's touch and phrasing is excellent and he plays a fortepiano. Some of the best Haydn piano playing I've heard. Recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Gorecki: Three Piecesin Old Style; Good Night; Kleines Requiem . I Fiamminghi, Orch. of Flanders/ Werthen (Telarc)


----------



## Dimace

Restricted time, a lot to be done, but I found ten minutes to enjoy your wonderful company, my dearest friends and fellow members. It is shady that I can not carefully read your posts - suggestions. I hope that I will do it at the weekend. Nevertheless I will give you a very special recording, with one composer I know you love and listen to him very often:* Dvorak and symphony No8. * Here we have the legendary *Milwaukee SO* and its (more) legendary conductor *Zdenek Macal!* I will not write a lot for Zdenek. Only one: *Macal is Dvorak!* In the sky summit with Istvan, I will grant him a 0,1 plus (it is ridiculous, I know...) just to show you for what conducting level we are talking about... The Milwaukeeans also are by far THE best orchestra for the Czech.  Taking all these on consideration, it is clear that Dvorak without these recordings is unthinkable.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane*
> John Mauceri, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> 
> Best arias: "Ihr Menschen! Fur euch hab' ich gelebt!", "Im Namen Gottes sag' ich dir"


One opera I really love to death! The most ''programmatic" opera in human history, built around a SINLGE THEME (this is FFFFFFFFFFFFFF difficult) and with a cracking libretto and engineering. Listen the UNIQUE ''Ich ging zu Ihm'' (your recording is the BEST, you have done very well with this choice) and try to feel the wonder inside and around you. You must listen 2,3 times this Meisterwerk and after it will be clear to you how this thing is working. Eric was obsessed with this work and not without a reason. (I deleted the rest of your original post with Bach, because I had nothing useful to write...)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112666


This recording of the oratorio is from 1997.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Larkenfield

Here's the Schubert Ninth with Nicholas Harnoncourt. Wonderful performance and recorded sound:


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: String Quartets. Op. 76. Doric String Quartet. Really excellent, both in performance and recording. A favourite Op. 76 set. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Very well played. The sound is considerably better in the Etudes than in the Messiaen, the latter being a live recording.


----------



## Guest

This far exceeded my tolerance for new music, and on top of that, has terrible sound! I really don't get what attracted violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja to the Violin Concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, 
Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate 
Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain._
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112670


This two-CD set, a 2013 reissue of a 1999 release, has some wonderfully joyful and energetic music. I don't know how many musicians there were, but the orchestra's website lists 33 musicians currently.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms* CD #4

Herbert Von Karajan, conductor
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Antonio Meneses, violoncello

1) Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op. 77
2) Concerto for Violin, Violoncello and Orchestra in A minor, op. 102


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Lieder 

Peter Pears, tenor
Benjamin Britten, piano


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands.


----------



## senza sordino

My recent mornings

Great British cathedral anthems, from Thomas Tallis to Kenneth Leighton piece written in 1965









Jordi Savall performs Elizabethan Consort Music 









Purcell Fantasies for viols









Dowland Galliard; Elgar Elegy, Introduction and Allegro, Serenade for Strings; Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suites, Lady Radnor's Suite









Britten Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue


----------



## jim prideaux

Zofia said:


> Thank you my friend getting back in the baroque mood of listening in some part because of you!
> 
> Not sure I know this do you have link? Also if you enjoy it ignore others I will only listen to good recommends not bad as to not cloud the judgement.


......not sure what you mean by 'do you have a link?'..........do you want information about the recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Verdi: Requiem

Barbara Frittoli (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo), Mario Zeffiri (tenor), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Herbert von Karajan, conductor
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op. 61


----------



## Rogerx

Hagen Quartett performing; Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20


----------



## Jacck

*Telemann - Matthaus Passion*
I am trying to get Telemann an honest evaluation. He was a contemporary of Bach and in his time, he was much more famous than Bach and was considered the greater musician. He also wrote HUGE amounts of music. Nowadays, he seems to have fallen almost completely into obscurity. From what I hear from this recording, very undeservedly.


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> Pulled the trigger on a few new sets of Bach's Sonatas & Partitas. Listening to this one now


Congratulations! Had my eye on this set for a bit to would much like to hear your impressions. Still a very sore but marked improvement since I had the injection. My friends just came to pick up my school work so I'm not worried (actully in front of the class)

So chillen time today









Love Richter! The most. <3​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - non-orchestral vocal/choral works part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied treble, alto, tenor, bass and mixed chorus WoO [Text: anon. medieval English] (1930 - rev. 1934):
_A.M.D.G. (Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam)_- seven songs for unaccompanied mixed chorus WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):
_Chorale After an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed chorus WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):
_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed chorus op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon. English folk sources] (1950):
_(6) Choral Dances_ from the opera _Gloriana_ op.53 - arr. for unaccompanied mixed chorus WoO [Texts: William Plomer] (orig. 1953 - arr. by 1954):
_Sacred and Profane_ - eight songs for unaccompanied mixed chorus op.91 [Texts: anon. medieval English] (1974-75):



_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for five boy solo voices, boys' chorus and piano WoO [Text: English folk sources] (1966):



_Canticle I: My Beloved is Mine_ for tenor and piano op.40 [Text: Francis Quarles] (1947):
_Canticle II: Abraham and Isaac_ for alto/countertenor, contralto and piano op.51 [Text: anon. from the _Chester Miracle Play_] (1952):
_Canticle III: Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano [Text: Edith Sitwell] op.55 (1954):
_The Heart of the Matter_ for narrator, tenor, horn, and piano WoO [Text: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1956 - rev. by Peter Pears 1983):
_Canticle IV: Journey of the Magi_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone, and piano op.86 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971):
_Canticle V: The Death of Saint Narcissus_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):



_Children's Crusade_ for nine boy solo voices and boys' chorus, percussion, organ and two pianos op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1968):


----------



## Enthusiast

Solid music - attractive and well-crafted and with moments that are better than that. The "Confutatis maledictis" seems to have borrowed a striking musical idea from Handel (Solomon?).


----------



## Marinera

deprofundis said:


> suprise listening ,since you guys like suprise hey?
> 
> This suprise is called: Silvestro Ganassi -La Fontegara
> Instrumental work of Franco-flemish song and sometime vocal. sweet offering onn Ricercar Le concert Brisé Williamdongois.It's real good offering containing fabuleous songs.


I'm listening to it on spotify right now. Really great listening, thanks deprofundis.


----------



## Zofia

I am playing Hearthstone listening to the ever consistent *Andreas Staier *playing *J.S. Bach's Harpsichord Concertos*​


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> One opera I really love to death! The most ''programmatic" opera in human history, built around a SINLGE THEME (this is FFFFFFFFFFFFFF difficult) and with a cracking libretto and engineering. Listen the UNIQUE ''Ich ging zu Ihm'' (your recording is the BEST, you have done very well with this choice) and try to feel the wonder inside and around you. You must listen 2,3 times this Meisterwerk and after it will be clear to you how this thing is working. Eric was obsessed with this work and not without a reason. (I deleted the rest of your original post with Bach, because I had nothing useful to write...)


Yesterday I purchased this opera,thanks to you and bharbeke.Until now I had only Die Tote Stadt.


----------



## morsing

Nielsen: The fog is lifting for Guitar and recorder - Michala Petri playing (via Adagio)

Now putting on Nielsen's Bohemian Folk Tune, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Jacck

getting tired of baroque and early music, will take a break
*Sergei Prokofiev : Ivan the Terrible (Polyansky)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite 2 & 4

I remember when I first heard Bach's second suite as an 18-year-old boy. I was overwhelmed by the festive beauty of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Red Terror

Possibly the best performance I've ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Gábor Takács-Nagy conducting; Haydn: Piano Concertos

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Printemps
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
La Mer
Rhapsodie pour Clarinette et Orchestre


----------



## Vronsky

Muzio Clementi: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Claudio Scimone & Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works.

La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March/ Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9/ Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21 Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 1

Like Beethoven Haydn made many folksong arrangements.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Il Falegname di Livonia" (Frantalini/Bongiovanni)
Verdi - Spuntato ecco from "Don Carlos" (Shaw/Telarc)
Smareglia - Hungarian Ballet Music from "Il Vassallo di Szigeth" (Frantalini/Bongiovanni)
Wol-Ferrari - Orchestral Selections from "The Jewels of the Madonna" (Marriner/EMI)*


----------



## haydnguy

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"_
> *[Rec. 1999]*
> View attachment 112629
> 
> _Conductor:_ Michael Gielen
> _Orchestra:_ SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden & Freiburg
> 
> Such a wonderful finale in this recording, those hammer blows are something else. Some beautiful phrasing in the first movement too, such a shame the timpani are a half step sharp.


I apologize for such a late enquiry into this CD but I was wondering what your overall impression of it is. I am thinking about it as a possible purchase.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Maxwell Davies: the powerful 6th Symphony (coupled with two attractive "popular" pieces) and then a wonderful CD with the very effective Trumpet Concerto and the amazing Turris Campanarum Sonantium, both with star soloists.


----------



## D Smith

Scriabin: Piano works. Lucille Chung. This album is comprised almost exclusively of miniatures: the op.11, op. 16, op. 74 Preludes, with Poems and Dances. Chung navigates Scriabin's mercurial musical landscape with skill and insight, making for a fascinating journey. The piano is recorded very well too. Recommended.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000297r
''Sounds divine...''


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Bach: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Enthusiast

One more "Unfinished" ... . I guess the work was written with Celibidache in mind as it doesn't sound at all unusual.


----------



## Zofia

Hopeful to lift my mood ​


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112703
> 
> 
> Hopeful to lift my mood ​


This might lift your mood.......hopefully.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellsz, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## philoctetes

Birthday gift from a friend. Schoenberg disc is on now. These recordings were made when Ozawa was director at Ravinia, before moving to Boston. A good phase for him I think, young fresh and popular.


----------



## Enthusiast

As good as - or maybe better than - the Kertesz ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one of two tonight.

_The Company of Heaven_ - cantata for two speakers, soprano, tenor, mixed chorus, timpani, organ and string orchestra WoO [Texts: Biblical sources/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/St. Joseph the Hymnographer/Thomas Heyward/Richard Ellis Roberts/Rabanus Maurus/anon./Emily Brontë/Christina Rossetti/William Blake/John Bunyan/Dante Gabriel Rossetti/Athelstan Riley] (1937):



_Spring Symphony_ for tenor, soprano, contralto, mixed chorus, children's chorus and orchestra op.44 [Texts: Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W.H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont/anon. English folk sources] (1949):



_Saint Nicolas_ - cantata for tenor, four boys' voices, mixed chorus, strings, piano duet, percussion and organ op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1948):
_Psalm CL_ for children's chorus and orchestra op.67 (1962):



_Ballad of Heroes_ - cantata for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.14 [Texts: W. H. Auden and Randall Swingler] (1939):
_The Building of the House_ - overture for mixed chorus and orchestra op.79 [Text: _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967):
_Praise We Great Men_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and orchestra WoO - posth. edited and orchestrated by Colin Matthews [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1976 inc.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112706


Some of Nielsen's symphonies have rather interesting nicknames.


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIA ARTIFICIOSA
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director/violin
_
Archiv_


----------



## bharbeke

This thread has been full of good recommendations in the last couple days! I've logged them into my TBH (to be heard) list and will get to them all someday.

This morning, some musical comfort food:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 and Piano Concerto No. 1*
Argerich, Ozawa, Mito Chamber Orchestra, pointed out to me by Ras

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic, recommended by KJ von NNJ

These all sound simply outstanding, and the Bernstein is one of the best three Eroicas I've heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3
*

This is outstanding, with the playing musical (if that makes sense) and nuanced. I wish it were in better sound. Has that been remastered, or is that as good as it gets?


----------



## realdealblues

haydnguy said:


> I apologize for such a late enquiry into this CD but I was wondering what your overall impression of it is. I am thinking about it as a possible purchase.


Not sure if you mean just the 6th or the Gielen set in general, but I highly recommend the Gielen Mahler cycle. It's really well done all the way round. As far as the 6th in particular, my only real issues with it are that Gielen is a bit modest or reserved in the Scherzo and first movement. Could pack a bit more punch in the climaxes, etc. but outside that and the timpani being a half step sharp which is kind of ugly when heading into the second trio section I don't have any real reservations about recommending the disc. Much of it is phrased beautifully and really enjoyable to hear. The Andante and Finale are truly the highlights of the the recording.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 3
> *
> 
> This is outstanding, with the playing musical (if that makes sense) and nuanced. I wish it were in better sound. Has that been remastered, or is that as good as it gets?


I believe it was remastered and available in this cheap Sony box:


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> Not sure if you mean just the 6th or the Gielen set in general, but I highly recommend the Gielen Mahler cycle. It's really well done all the way round. As far as the 6th in particular, my only real issues with it are that Gielen is a bit modest or reserved in the Scherzo and first movement. Could pack a bit more punch in the climaxes, etc. but outside that and the timpani being a half step sharp which is kind of ugly when heading into the second trio section I don't have any real reservations about recommending the disc. Much of it is phrased beautifully and really enjoyable to hear. The Andante and Finale are truly the highlights of the the recording.


I thought you preferred Barbirolli, RDB! :lol::devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wish I could get the entire recording of this.


----------



## Vronsky

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Grand Motets 
Philippe Herreweghe & Solistes, Chœurs et Orchestre de la Chapelle Royale


----------



## Enthusiast

To round off today: Isaac Stern.


----------



## D Smith

Jeux a la Francais; Armance Quero, Joseph Birnbaum. Cello Sonatas by Vierne and Debussy. Trois pieces- Widor. Nocturne - Escaich. The real standout of this album is the Vierne Cello Sonata. What a beautiful work, well crafted and engaging. They also do a nice job with the Debussy. The Escaish piece is interesting but will take some more listens before I can comment. Both artists perform and interact with each other extremely well. Recommended for the Vierne.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Yes, he has to use a violin bow in Henze's "Memorias de El Cimarron:--not my favorite piece (largely due to the narration in German), but the rest of the piece are good.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Tchaikovsky 6th symphony
Karajan/VPO
FLAC ripped from CD via MDR-1000X headphones


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Pettersson: Symphonies 2, 3 & 4, 15. Sonatas for Two Violins. Violin Concerto Nr. 2 and Suite from Barefoot Songs.

Koechlin:Chamber Music; Songs (Command, Durrant); Sonata for Viola and Piano, and Violamusic by Jongen.

Artyomov: Requiem


I'll listen to some Koechlin first.

Koechlin: Chamber Music. Music for piano and violin; 4 pieces for piano, violin and horn; lament, for piano, violin, cello and horn; sonata for violin and piano; choral for piano; 13 pieces for piano; idylle for violin and viola; 14 pieces for violin and piano. Lissy, Koenig, Zehetner, Flieder, Vladar (VHS)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813
French Suite No. 4 in E-flat, BWV 815
French Suite No. 6 in E, BWV 817
Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
Toccata in G, BWV 916
Fantasia in C minor, BWV 906
Italian Concerto in F, BWV 971
French Overture in B minor, BWV 831
4 Duetti, BWV 802-805_
*[Rec. 1991, Live]*














_Piano:_ Sviatoslav Richter

Some more of Richter's live Bach from 1991 to wash away some of the sickening negative energy being pushed around these days...


----------



## philoctetes

I like this combination, especially when the Franck sounds more vital than usual... and the Requiem is perfect for Herreweghe

No it's not obvious this includes a Franck Symphony in D, but it does...


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.

(A fine interpretation of the 3rd!)


----------



## Itullian

$15 us...buy it!!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112719


I have a special love for Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2, as I played the cello in a performance of it years ago. I haven't heard a lot of recordings for comparison, but I like this one a lot.


----------



## bharbeke

*Berlioz: Overture to Les Franc-Juges, Op. 3*
Roger Norrington, London Classical Players

This is only the 11th work of Berlioz I've heard, so clearly, the Parlophone Complete Works set is going to educate me a lot. This was a great way to start off. The overture was pleasant and melodic throughout, and it ended with a rush of excitement.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sonatas for Two Violins: Grunfarg, Mannberg (Caprice)


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Reiner

Must be the slowest and most beautifully sung on records.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

One of the first classical discs I bought - it was in a bargain bin, I had no clue if was good bad or indifferent but it is still in my collection and not just because of nostalgia.

Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No 1 - Maurice Gendron, Orchestre Nationale de L'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Roberto Benzi.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's French Suites, Andras Schiff. Superb!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mischa Maisky playing Schubert songs on his cello


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 3


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









*DIALOGUE* A Conversation for Oboe and Piano
*TRIO* for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
*QUINTET* for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn
*AIR AND ROUIND-O* Homage to Matthew Locke (Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn)


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









edit: also listening to Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal" and "Tundra"


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.6*









*Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra *

Also


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112725


Lezhneva is a Russian soprano with a beautiful voice.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Sonata for Viola and Piano. Benedict, Young (Melba)


----------



## KenOC

Elgar's Cello Concerto, probably the most famous recording (and rightfully so).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112728


I love this album, especially Bonney's rendition of "Ave Maria." I bought it when it was a new release in 1994.


----------



## Guest

Op.95. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## RockyIII

KenOC said:


> Elgar's Cello Concerto, probably the most famous recording (and rightfully so).


Such a tragic end to a wonderful career. I have the recording du Pré did with Barbirolli and the London Symphony Orchestra. I take it you prefer the Barenboim recording?


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and member of the City of London Sinfonia in Faure's "Requiem":









(1893 version edited by John Rutter)


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien performing; Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année
and other late piano works.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B flat major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier" 

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Klaus Tennstedt conducting Mahler Symphony No: 4

Lucia Popp/ London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Ferdinand Ries: Concert Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to the *Purcell viola fantasies* yesterday, and it almost reminded me of Beethoven string quartets. Then I listened to some *Frescobaldi toccatas* (both organ and harpsichord) and they were very good too


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich (piano) performing; Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit/ Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82.


----------



## Enthusiast

KenOC said:


> Elgar's Cello Concerto, probably the most famous recording (and rightfully so).


I think the "most famous" one is probably the one she did with Barbirolli before her illness struck. The one with Barenboim is an extraordinary document. It was made while her illness was in remission but nevertheless in an advanced stage and is extremely emotional. Her interpretation of the Elgar as shown in her earlier recording with Barbirolli was already a very emotional one and with her husband, Barenboim, she took that to an extreme. Some like it but some don't.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Missa Solemnis and Haydn: Mass in B-Flat Major, Hob. XXII:12 *

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Carol Smith (alto), Richard Lewis (tenor), Kim Borg (bass)

Paul Hudson (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano)*

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old Henze classic. I don't know enough about Henze but he seems to have been very eclectic and to have had quite a mixed set of styles.


----------



## NLAdriaan

This is a new recording, which stands out for its intimacy and its great choral singing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 1,2 & 3


----------



## Enthusiast

Again prompted by the Zelenka thread. This disc was my first encounter with his music (many years ago) and remains one of the few examples where I found exploring the more obscure Baroque repertoire to be really worthwhile. I went on to explore a fair amount of Zelenka - some is rather ordinary, some is extraordinary.


----------



## Rogerx

Till Fellner performing; Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata,


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg & Berg*

Wiener Philharmoniker von Dohnányi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - vocal/choral works with orchestra part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Cantata academica_ [_Carmen basiliense_] for soprano, alto/contralto, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and orchestra op.62 [Texts: Bernhard Wyss, after anon. Latin texts (1959):
_Cantata misericordium_ for tenor, baritone, mixed chorus, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp, and timpani op.69 [Text: _Gospel of Luke_] (1963):



_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed chorus, boys' chorus, organ, full orchestra and chamber orchestra op.66 [Texts: Roman Catholic Liturgy/Wilfred Owen] (1961-62):



_The Rescue of Penelope_ - incidental music for the radio drama _The Rescue_ by Edward Sackville-West for speaker, soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass and orchestra WoO. Version for concert performance posth. arr. by Chris de Souza, Colin Matthews and Donald Mitchell [Text: Edward Sackville-West, after Homer's _Odyssey_ - later additional text by Donald Mitchell, from the same source] (orig. 1943):
_Phaedra_ - cantata for mezzo-soprano and small orchestra op.93 [Text: Jean Racine] (1975):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Much of the above (War Requiem apart, and I think I may once have heard the Cantata Misericordium) is unknown to me as yet, elgars ghost. I'd be interested to know what you make of these works.

Thread duty:

*
Beethoven*
String Quartet in C# minor Op. 131
*Quartetto Italiano*
[Philips, 1969]










*Webern*
Langsamer Satz, Op. post.
String Quartet (1905)
Rondo, Op. post.
Five movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Langsam "Schmerz immer Blick nach oben"*
String Quartet, Op. 28
*Quatuor Diotima, Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)**
[Naive, 2016]










*Kurtág*
Arioso - Hommage a Walter Levin 85, in Alban Bergs Manier (performance with wooden mutes)
Six Moments musicaux, Op. 44 for string quartet
Hommage a Jacob Obrecht
Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
Aus der Ferne V
Hommage a Mihaly Andras (12 Microludes for string quartet)
Aus der Ferne III
String Quartet, Op 1
Arioso - Hommage a Walter Levin 85 (performance with metallic mutes)
*Athena String Quartet*
[Neos, 2011]










These are all wonderful discs - The Quartetto Italiano's Op. 131 is a well-known classic but its power still affects me after all these years.

I get that same feeling of 'the shock of the new' every time I hear Webern's '5 movements for string quartet' which must have been complete in 1909 when these were fresh. The Quatuor Diotima's reading of Webern is surprisingly lush and romantic compared to the Juilliard, LaSalle, Emerson and even the Italian Quartet but it works surprisingly well.

I am convinced that Kurtag has written some of the most memorable recent work for string quartet (particularly the 12 Microludes and my favourite, the Moments Musicaux). The Athena Quartet handle the challenges of this music with precision and aplomb.


----------



## Rogerx

Stefan Sanderling conducting; Grétry: Suites & Overtures

Orchestre de Bretagne.


----------



## Enthusiast

TurnaboutVox said:


> Much of the above (War Requiem apart, and I think I may once have heard the Cantata Misericordium once) is unknown to me as yet, elgars ghost. I'd be interested to know what you make of these works.


I can't speak for elgar or his ghost but I think that rarities CD is very worthwhile. Phaedra is also very worthwhile. I don't know the Rescue of Penelope and, personally, I am no fan of Gardiner's Britten (I still remember my disappointment on first hearing his Spring Symphony).


----------



## Zofia

​
Limit OwO


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Stefan Sanderling conducting; Grétry: Suites & Overtures
> 
> Orchestre de Bretagne.


 I like the suite of Zémire et Azor.


----------



## Andolink

Some of this morning's listening - -

*Pierre Boulez*: _Le Marteau Sans Maître_ (1957)
Hilary Summers, mezzo-soprano
Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez









*Poul Ruders* (*1949): _Symphony No. 2, "Symphony and Transformation"_









*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen* (1932-2016): String Quartets


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> *Schönberg & Berg*
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker von Dohnányi











oof limit


----------



## Enthusiast

Cooling ... (not that I was getting overheated).


----------



## Bourdon

TurnaboutVox said:


> Much of the above (War Requiem apart, and I think I may once have heard the Cantata Misericordium) is unknown to me as yet, elgars ghost. I'd be interested to know what you make of these works.
> 
> Thread duty:
> 
> *
> Beethoven*
> String Quartet in C# minor Op. 131
> *Quartetto Italiano*
> [Philips, 1969]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Webern*
> Langsamer Satz, Op. post.
> String Quartet (1905)
> Rondo, Op. post.
> Five movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
> Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
> Langsam "Schmerz immer Blick nach oben"*
> String Quartet, Op. 28
> *Quatuor Diotima, Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)**
> [Naive, 2016]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kurtág*
> Arioso - Hommage a Walter Levin 85, in Alban Bergs Manier (performance with wooden mutes)
> Six Moments musicaux, Op. 44 for string quartet
> Hommage a Jacob Obrecht
> Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
> Aus der Ferne V
> Hommage a Mihaly Andras (12 Microludes for string quartet)
> Aus der Ferne III
> String Quartet, Op 1
> Arioso - Hommage a Walter Levin 85 (performance with metallic mutes)
> *Athena String Quartet*
> [Neos, 2011]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all wonderful discs - The Quartetto Italiano's Op. 131 is a well-known classic but its power still affects me after all these years.
> 
> I get that same feeling of 'the shock of the new' every time I hear Webern's '5 movements for string quartet' which must have been complete in 1909 when these were fresh. The Quatuor Diotima's reading of Webern is surprisingly lush and romantic compared to the Juilliard, LaSalle, Emerson and even the Italian Quartet but it works surprisingly well.
> 
> I am convinced that Kurtag has written some of the most memorable recent work for string quartet (particularly the 12 Microludes and my favourite, the Moments Musicaux). The Athena Quartet handle the challenges of this music with precision and aplomb.


Beethoven....you never can go wrong with these recordings,the Quartetto Italiano are with the Alban Berg quartet my favorite choice.
I just purchased my first CD with music by Kurtág,I have to urge myself to explore new music,the most important thing however is that I eventually push my nose against the window.


----------



## Zofia

Very cool guy signed my Goldbergs recording.


----------



## Faramundo

Something of the Italian spirit, joy, melancholia, controlled gravity, the acceptance of our swift transit through Life, the obligation of passion and also the yearning for respite.


----------



## Jacck

*Béla Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 *(Hungarian String Quartet)
*Zelenka Responsoria pro hebdomada sancta, Holy Thursday* (Collegium Vocale 1704)


----------



## Forsooth

*...Streaming...
Gustav Holst, composer
Ulster Orchestra (Joann Falletta)*
Naxos (2012) contents:
Walt Whitman, 
Cotswolds Symphony, 
A Winter Idyll, 
Japanese Suite, 
Indra


----------



## Rogerx

David Haslam conducting; John Field: Piano Concertos, Nocturnes, Sonatas.

Disc 1 - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, H27-Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major,
Benjamin Frith (piano), Northern Sinfonia.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I just purchased my first CD with music by Kurtág,I have to urge myself to explore new music,the most important thing however is that I eventually push my nose against the window.


You got a good one, there. I guess the next will be the Kafka Fragments? Csengery and Keller are good.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112751
> 
> 
> Very cool guy signed my Goldbergs recording.


He should be saying "cool girl bought my Goldberg recording"!


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> He should be saying "cool girl bought my Goldberg recording"!


He was actually very nice, was a small venue compared to most performances I've seen. Strange to see someone "famous" drink German beer and talk to the audience. Really cool guy I'd definitely recommend seeing live if you possibly can very intense playing.


----------



## Zofia

Some CDs arrived

Up next









My lute arrived it was not the most expensive one ive ever seen but it has a lovely rich sound and beautiful made. Will take pics when able

(Also remind me to post pet pics later please)


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103_
*[Rec. 1981]*







_Conductor:_ Gunter Wand
_Orchestra:_ Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Viva Vincent_

*D'Indy - Overture to "Clarinet Trio" (Driskall,Baker,West/Klavier)
D'Indy - Symphony on a French Mountain Air (Collard/Erato)*


----------



## Jacck

*Olivier Messiaen - Visions de l'Amen, for two pianos (1943)*
one of the stranger spiritual pieces that I have heard. Messiaen must have had a unique perception of the world.
this kind of explains it
http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/reviews/3qjw/


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 4,5 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112761


This is one of my favorite clarinet concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

Magnus Lindberg. I'm not sure that I like these works so much. I've had them a while and am returning to them after a rest to see if I like them more ... but so far I don't. The clarinet concerto is excellent, though, and I may be warming to Engine.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat, D. 929_
*[Rec. 1974]*







_Piano:_ Arthur Rubinstein
_Violin:_ Henryk Szeryng
_Cello:_ Pierre Fournier


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114_
Martin Fröst, clarinet
Roland Pöntinen, piano
Torleif Thedéen, cello


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
Juan Carlos de Mulder - vihuela, direction
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Daniel Carranza - vihuela
Francisco Luengo - viola da gamba
Carlos Mena - countertenor​_
M-A Recordings_


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Mazurkas


----------



## D Smith

Telemann: Concertos for mixed instruments. La stagione Frankfurt. This is a wonderful series of albums. So far I've listened to the first 2 (there are 5 in all). I can just imagine Telemann wondering what combination he should try next. The works feature trumpets, tympani, oboes, violins, viola, flutes, bassoon and recorders in mix and match works. The ensemble plays very well and it makes for delightful listening. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112766


Daria van den Bercken has shared her love for music in some interesting ways.

https://www.ted.com/talks/daria_van_den_bercken_why_i_take_the_piano_on_the_road_and_in_the_air


----------



## Guest

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112751
> 
> 
> Very cool guy signed my Goldbergs recording.


Have you read his blog? He's very funny. http://jeremydenk.net/blog/


----------



## Enthusiast

I was wrong to desert Maxwell Davies after my earlier exploration and am so glad I remembered enough to be called back and had already collected enough to have lots to listen to. This is a different account of the trumpet concerto to the one I listened to yesterday (Hardenberger with Howarth). The quartets are good.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Tod und Verklarung, from Karajan Strauss. 96k/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray audio. This is all of Karajan's analog Strauss in Hi-res. Quite nice, though his digital Strauss has a lot going for it, too.


----------



## Flavius

Artyomov: Requiem. Briyova, Polianskaya, Sharnina, Martynov, lanskoi, Azovsky, Moscow Sym. Orch./ Kitaenko (divine art)


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Much of the above (War Requiem apart, and I think I may once have heard the Cantata Misericordium) is unknown to me as yet, elgars ghost. I'd be interested to know what you make of these works.


Britten specialised in writing for the voice and one of the things which strikes me is the high quality of the music he wrote for works which he tended to forget about once they were written, such as _The Rescue of Penelope_ (heard in my previous session) and _The Company of Heaven_. Both were special commissions for radio which, as there were no serious plans for concert performances, he didn't bother to assign opus number to.

The music for both of the above is of a good standard bearing in mind he was still young when he wrote them, but the libretto for _Company of Heaven_ is a bit rambling, perhaps not helped by being pieced together from a variety of sources. _Phaedra_, a tragic monodrama about the mythical princess who is racked with guilt over the death of her stepson, is several notches above, and testament to Britten's strength of will as it was composed towards the end of his life when composing music even for short periods would exhaust him.

Like _Phaedra_, both the _Cantata academica_ and the _Cantata misericordium_ weigh in at about 20 minutes each. The latter (a setting of the parable of The Good Samaritan) flows along due to its single-movement structure and is quite intimate, while the former (composed to celebrate the 500th birthday of the University of Basle) is rather bouncy in a martial kind of way bearing in mind Britten was allegedly using serialism here - one can almost imagine the eminent Swiss professors in their caps and gowns proudly puffing their chests out amidst all the pomp and pageantry. Sadly, as both texts are in Latin I haven't a clue as to what's actually being sung - the _Rarities_ discs offer no texts and as both works are still under copyright I imagine translations would be hard to find online.

In conclusion, if you want to explore some of the byways of Britten's vocal music I think all of the above are worthy of investigation. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zofia

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you read his blog? He's very funny. http://jeremydenk.net/blog/


Yes I follow his blog and YouTube agree super funny man, reads a lot also!


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Apple Music (via Alexa dot):



Grieg/Liszt by Rubenstein


----------



## Faramundo

what I listened to today, while reading Lucrecia (the Nature of Things). This day seemed unreal.


----------



## Dimace

Weekend at last! Time for some music and allow me to begin with one surprise:

1.* Emilio de Cavalieri* (1550-1602) *Rapresentazione di anima e di corpo* (Sacred opera is this)

2. *Giacomo Carissimi *(1605-1674)* Dives Malus* (Historia Divitis) (Oratorium)

With: Collegium Vocale Köln (my favorite one, is the 3rd presentation I make with it) Instrumentalensemble, Chören des Schwedischen Rundfunks, Vokalensemble der Schola Cantorum Brasiliensis (2nd presentation) und Linde -Consort. Leitung von *Hans-Martin Linde!*

Singers: Figueras, Paltridge, Benktsson, Rogers, von Ramm etc... (more than 20 first class singers, Ladies and gentlemen!)

It is clear that here we have a production of colossal proportions. Something, all together, very important. (from 1990) How many times, I ask you, we have the chance to listen a sacred opera? An Oratorium with such subjejt? A clear suggestion for all of you, dear friends!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Zofia

Faramundo said:


> ]


LOVE <3

owo limit


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber/instrumental works part one of two tonight.

_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):



_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 - rev. 1969):
_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):
_Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):



_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):
_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 - version for string quartet (1933-34):










_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - rev. 1936):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.25 (1941):
String Quartet no.2 in C op.36 (1945):



_Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Zofia

I think it is true if you've not heard an organ in person you have not lived. :tiphat:

edit:

Maybe feel the organ is better more true?


----------



## Vronsky

Musiques à Versailles 
Marin Marais: La sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont à Paris & Tombeau de Mr. de Sainte-Colombe
Jean-Henri d'Anglebert: Prélude in D minor for Harpsichord
Antoine Forqueray: Suite V in C minor
Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken & Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Robert Gamble

The last sonata


----------



## Guest

No.4 today--such passion and intensity, and well recorded, too. This is another hard to find/expensive recording that Qobuz carries.


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to Bruch, Violin Concerto #1 and #2.


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and member of the City of London Sinfonia in Faure's "Requiem":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1893 version edited by John Rutter)


My favourite recording of many I have of Faure's Requiem - a quite exceptional disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.
> 
> (A fine interpretation of the 3rd!)


.......again this evening.


----------



## Malx

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112751
> 
> 
> Very cool guy signed my Goldbergs recording.


Great disc the mix of Beethoven and Ligeti works well for me.


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Suite Bergamasque - Kathyrn Stott.

This is a patchy box set but I do like Stott's way with French music and Debussy in particular and it has a couple of British Concertos I didn't have so was a decent buy.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Violin Concerto Nr. 2; Suite from Barefoot Songs. Haendel, Swedish Royal Sym, Orch./ Blomstedt; Stockholm Univ. Chorus/ Hemberg (Caprice)


----------



## Bourdon

Vronsky said:


> Musiques à Versailles
> Marin Marais: La sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont à Paris & Tombeau de Mr. de Sainte-Colombe
> Jean-Henri d'Anglebert: Prélude in D minor for Harpsichord
> Antoine Forqueray: Suite V in C minor
> Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken & Gustav Leonhardt


A very fine recording,the Prélude in D minor for Harpsichord is one of my favorite pieces for harpsichord,played masterly by Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## D Smith

Forgotten Russians: Vladimir Feltsman. This is a terrific disc of Russian composers who are less than household names. I hadn't heard any of these works before but I was especially impressed with the Feinberg Berceuse and Protopopov Sonata. Feltsman is masterful and the piano sounds great. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I really like this box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Debussy, Suite Bergamasque - Kathyrn Stott.
> 
> This is a patchy box set but I do like Stott's way with French music and Debussy in particular and it has a couple of British Concertos I didn't have so was a decent buy.
> 
> View attachment 112784


Could you elaborate on the "patchy" description? Is it mostly good or mostly bad? I'm unfamiliar with this pianist, but I'm interested in an introduction if it is worth the effort.


----------



## Forsooth

*...Streaming...*
*Rafal Blechacz (piano) and Bomsori Kim (violin)*
_"The duo team for an album of 19th- and 20th-century chamber music by composers from Poland and France, a program of works symbiotically connecting Polish melancholy and French elegance." (Arkiv)_
Contents:
Faure: Sonata No. 1 for Violin and Piano in A Major Op. 13
Debussy: Sonata for Violin and Piano in G Minor, L. 140
Szymanowski: Sonata for Violin and Piano in D Minor, Op. 9
Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. posth. (arr. Milstein)
Deutsche Grammophon, 2019


----------



## Red Terror

Splendid.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112794


I like this set. I haven't heard others. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Could you elaborate on the "patchy" description? Is it mostly good or mostly bad? I'm unfamiliar with this pianist, but I'm interested in an introduction if it is worth the effort.


I believe her performances of Chopin, Rachmaninov and Liszt can be bettered by recordings by other pianists. I enjoy her performances of Faure, Debussy and to a lesser degree Ravel but my main interest in the box was the British concertos I didn't have but at the price it's a decent box, provided you don't already have quality recordings of some of the key works.

Hope that helps.


----------



## starthrower

1-2, 5


----------



## Colin M

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112794
> 
> 
> I like this set. I haven't heard others. Ignorance is bliss.


Agreed! However I think he accomplishes the same feat with Helsinki... he is my favorite conductor of Sibelius.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale"









Will Todd's "Songs of Peace"


----------



## Joe B

Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum in "Chant Cistercien":


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Forsooth

*...Streaming...
Stile Antico: In a Strange Land*
Contents:
10 songs. Works by John Dowland, William Byrd, Richard Dering, Peter Philips, and others
Harmonia Mundi, 2018


----------



## Guest

Clean but colorless/bland playing.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Goldberg Variations, this month's free download from Naxos. Ms. Chen, who was born in Taiwan in 1950 gives a clean and tasteful piano performance with great clarity.

I notice this is available for free streaming on Amazon with a Prime membership. But only 16 of the variations! Pure silliness.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112797


Russia continues its great history of outstanding musicians.


----------



## Joe B

Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Michael Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## Joe B

Aaron Copland's "The Red Pony (Suite)":


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## MusicSybarite

One of the pinnacles of late-romanticism, the Schmidt's 2nd Symphony packs a punch of overwhelming majesty and sheer greatness. If you don't know it yet and you have affinity for, say, Strauss or Bruckner, then this will be a real treat for you. As much as I enjoy intimate pieces such as the Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 131 or the Schubert's _Notturno_ for piano trio, I also like works of huge power like the Schmidt and it's a unmistakable guilty pleasure for me. In this recording, the symphony shines in all its apotheosic glory!


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky (piano) performing; Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano,


----------



## Dimace

KenOC said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations, this month's free download from Naxos. Ms. Chen, who was born in Taiwan in 1950 gives a clean and tasteful piano performance with great clarity.
> 
> I notice this is available for free streaming on Amazon with a Prime membership. But only 16 of the variations! Pure silliness.


Very surprisingly I have an opinion for this recording, which is in my collection and (this is important) I have listened it (once) some years ago. This pianist CAN play Bach. Period. A very pleasant outcome (even for me) and a recommended recording!


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Aaron Copland's "The Red Pony (Suite)":


HUGE cd here! Bigger is impossible. The most Copland money can buy! (Rodeo ALL the day. All the other pieces follow it...)


----------



## pmsummer

AGUIRRE
Metodo de citara of *Sebastián de Aguirre*
Los Otros
Hille Perle - viola da gamba, treble viol, xarana
Lee Santana - Mexican cittern, chitarrone, xarana
Steve Player - xarana, chitarrone, Baroque guitar, cajón
Pedro Estevan - all kinds of incredible stuff, especially his hands and a triangle​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Jun Märkl conducting; Lortzing: Opera Overtures

Malmö Opera Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Pleyel*

String Quartets, Op. 2 Nos. 1-3

Enso Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos) performing; Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Daniil Trifonov, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Belcea Quartet with Till Fellner (piano) performing; Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet.


----------



## Faramundo

Well, it suits this morning 's blue skies and lazy "caffè americano"


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## haydnguy

@Rogerx - If you have heard other CD's what would you judge Trifonov's second best CD is besides the Transcendental I just bought. This is one talented dude.


----------



## Faramundo

A bit of meditation never hurts, i guess.


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 from this treasure trove:


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> @Rogerx - If you have heard other CD's what would you judge Trifonov's second best CD is besides the Transcendental I just bought. This is one talented dude.


I am glad you liked it, my second favorite would be;_ Chopin Evocations ( 2 CD)_-followed by-- Rachmaninoff concertos 2 and 4 -- The Carnegie Recital ( live recording)--Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios and a lovely recording with friends doing the Trout quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schubert: Symphonies 3 and 8 + Rosamunde overture 
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Starting the day out with two shorter pieces, Gerald Finzi's "Come Away, Death" and Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Aaron Copland's "The Red Pony (Suite)":





Dimace said:


> HUGE cd here! Bigger is impossible. The most Copland money can buy! (Rodeo ALL the day. All the other pieces follow it...)


I agree that it is a HUGE CD. Having several versions of "Rodeo" already, I purchased this to get "The Red Pony (Suite)". The performance and engineering on the disc are A+. JoAnn Falletta has perfect control over the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. And the BPO is 100% into playing Copland's music. Their performance is filled at all levels with passion and playfulness; an emotionally charged performance. For anyone who does not own any Copland on disc and is looking for a starter CD, there is no doubt in my mind that this is the first disc to purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I agree that it is a HUGE CD. Having several versions of "Rodeo" already, I purchased this to get "The Red Pony (Suite)". The performance and engineering on the disc are A+. JoAnn Falletta has perfect control over the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. And the BPO is 100% into playing Copland's music. Their performance is filled at all levels with passion and playfulness; an emotionally charged performance. For anyone who does not own any Copland on disc and is looking for a starter CD, there is no doubt in my mind that this is the first disc to purchase.


If you spare minute Joe, try the one, conducted by Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano) on BIS. ( SACD 2016)
Not saying this is not good by the way.


----------



## Joe B

My original plan was to listen to some choral music, but after listening to Dawn Upshaw singing Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915" I've got to have more:


















Copland's "Laurie's Song" itself is worth the price of the disc!

edit: Bernstein's "What a Movie" is hysterical. Upshaw's rendition is wonderful. David Zinman and The Orchestra of St. Luke's always shine.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> If you spare minute Joe, try the one, conducted by Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano) on BIS. ( SACD 2016)
> Not saying this is not good by the way.


On the Wish List at Presto Classical. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber/instrumental works part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):
_Night-Piece_ [_Notturno_] for piano WoO (1963):



_Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1965):



Sonata in C for cello and piano op.65 (1961):
Suite no.1 for solo cello op.72 (1964):
Suite no.2 for solo cello op.80 (1967):
Suite no.3 for solo cello op.87 (1972):



String Quartet no.3 in G op.94 (1975):


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> Daniil Trifonov, piano
> 
> View attachment 112805


Daniil is the pianist to listen the next 15-20 years. For the time being is bringing an incredible amount of energy to his performances. With these Studies this is good. With other works, this permanent energy and tension, some times, isn't good. The only thing Daniil must learn (he is amazing pianist) is to relax his body, when he seats in front of the clavier. There, mostly, he is acting like a young lover. For the women, generally speaking, such a force is good. In the piano, the enthusiasm of the youth, the eminent power, the declaration of the ownership etc. must be controlled. I suggest to young pianists to watch pianists like Jorge Luis Prats and Andras Schiff. They have achieved the perfect body/muscular control and therefore the highest level of communication with the instrument (like Byron Janis, if you remember) The phenomenon we sometimes have, after a Presto F, FF piece, the following Andante P,PP, F, sounds Allegro fP,F for most of the pianists (students, not concert pianists etc.) isn't so important, but in this level, the unintentionally transferred energy, isn't good. (in a live performance this is worse.)

*Daniil has also the characteristic to sweat a lot when he is playing. This is NOT because he is trying hard to perform. He has ALL the Technik of this world and more. He is the most skillful pianist today. But this strengthens the impression of which I have written above.


----------



## Rogerx

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano) performing; Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading The Danish National Vocal Ensemble:


----------



## Enthusiast

Maxwell Davies had a real gift for writing music for various solo instruments in concertos. The series of ten concertos called the Strathclyde Concertos is filled with some lovely music. I particularly love the clarinet concerto (Strathclyde 4).









I don't know if it was his decision to hide away up on Orkney for most of his life that led to him still being more remembered for his shocking early works among many contemporary music fans ... but they were striking works:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I know,it is almost Eastern.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> I know,it is almost Eastern.


I think the only time to listen to the Christmas Oratorio is when it's not Christmas. Otherwise, it's just too obvious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, piano works.*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I think the only time to listen to the Christmas Oratorio is when it's not Christmas. Otherwise, it's just too obvious.


 That's right,no jingle bells for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta conducting; Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra/Dances of Galanta/Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'/Dances of Marosszék

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonatas Nos. 16 and 17*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in songs by Eriks Esenvalds. I'm listening to the accompanying tracks on this disc:










Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road


----------



## Zofia

Rogerx said:


>


I am listening to this also


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano) performing; Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas.


My copy arrived last Thursday and already listened to these wonderful recordings


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> My copy arrived last Thursday and already listened to these wonderful recordings


Indeed it's a great recording, no regrets om this site.


----------



## Zofia

Judith said:


> My copy arrived last Thursday and already listened to these wonderful recordings


Might have to get for myself will see if it is on streaming service first. Isserlis's is maybe a little bit underrated he does many diverse recordings can't wait to hear. Thank you and Rogerx for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## sonance

After having listened to Holmboe's chamber concertos 1-13 and sinfonias I-IV I finally turn to his string quartets (The Kontra Quartet; dacapo). The box has been sitting on the shelves since 2012 with so many other CD purchases. I really should listen to the old ones first before buying something new. But here I am, already tempted to buy his symphonies ...


----------



## Judith

Zofia said:


> Might have to get for myself will see if it is on streaming service first. Isserlis's is maybe a little bit underrated he does many diverse recordings can't wait to hear. Thank you and Rogerx for bringing this to my attention.


Love Steven Isserlis. Not only has he made wonderful recordings, he is wonderful live too. Seen him three times and met him three times too and he was really nice. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Offenbach - Overture to a Grand Orchestra (Kunzel/Vox cum Laude)
Chopin - 12 Etudes, Op. 25 (Pollini/DGG)
Bruch - Violin Concerto #1 (Stern/Columbia)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112827


View attachment 112828


I feel like listening to some Mozart today.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade D Major, KV 250 (Haffner)

Sir Colin Davis leading the Symphonie-orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - orchestral works parts one this afternoon before heading out for the night.

_Salut d'Amour_ for violin and piano op.12 - arr. for string orchestra (1888):
_Serenade_ for string orchestra op.20 (1888-92):
_Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ in D op.39 no.1 (1901):
_Introduction and Allegro_ for string orchestra op.47 (1905):



_Variations on an Original Theme_ [_Enigma_] op.36 (1899):
Incidental music and funeral march from the play _Grania and Diarmid_ by George Moore and W.B. Yeats op.42 no.1 (1901):










_Cockaigne_ [_In London Town_]- concert overture op.40 (1900-01):
_In the South_ [_Alassio_] - concert overture op.50 (1903-04):


----------



## Zofia

Judith said:


> Love Steven Isserlis. Not only has he made wonderful recordings, he is wonderful live too. Seen him three times and met him three times too and he was really nice. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy


Amazing! O_O I have seen him live one time but it was truly electric performance. Sadly was no chance to meet but still great night. He does seem like a nice man I watch on YouTube very clever also.

Enjoy your weekend! OwO


----------



## Rogerx

Mariss Jansons conducts Schubert :Schubert: Mass No. 2 in G major, D167 and Gounod: St Cecilia Mass.

Luba Orgonášová (soprano), Christian Elsner (tenor) & Gustáv Beláček (bass)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Enthusiast

Because of the thread about the first Shostakovich cello concerto, I listened to my three favourites:


----------



## bharbeke

I tried Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 from Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra. I don't know if it's period instruments, a bad day, or something else, but the flute section sounded horrible. I had to shut it off after five minutes. I'm switching now to try Bernstein/NYPO.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Apple Music - Saturday Symphony!



Prokofiev No 1
Gergiev, LSO


----------



## SixFootScowl

This came in a Handel Big Box download from Amazon for a dollar or so and it is very good.
276 tracks and six oratorios for 99 cents: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KICWEN6/


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> I am glad you liked it, my second favorite would be;_ Chopin Evocations ( 2 CD)_-followed by-- Rachmaninoff concertos 2 and 4 -- The Carnegie Recital ( live recording)--Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios and a lovely recording with friends doing the Trout quintet.


Roger,

Do you have an opinion on how the Rachmaninov piano concertos recording by Trifonov compares to one Andsnes did with the London Symphony Orchestra in 2012?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

My first love was Beethoven and the first Beethoven quartet was a Beethoven in love.
I love all his quartets.

CD 1

Op.18 1 & 2


----------



## Scopitone

Wow, that Prokofiev symphony no 1 was short!

Now for some lovely singing.



Danielle de Niese / Harry Bicket / The English Concert
Beauty of the Baroque


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Just released, Mahler's Third by François-Xavier Roth and the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln:









Very impressive so far.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius The Oceanides Berglund Helsinki

The playful nymphs eventually come up against the power of the sea... eight or nine minutes of sheer brilliance.


----------



## agoukass

Liszt and Brahms: Piano Works 

Eileen Joyce, piano


----------



## Alfacharger

A Furty! Saturday.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 5 Toccatas,Preludes & Fugues
Arp Schnitger Organ Jacobi Kirche Hamburg


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 2; Symphonic Movement. BBC Scottish Sym. Orch./ Francis (CPO)


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.18, No.3

Milan Quartet: Thomas Wicky-Burner and Mauricio Padavani, violins -- Claudio Pavolini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## senza sordino

Rubbra Symphonies 1&2. From Spotify. I'm unfamiliar with these works, quite nice. 









The remaining four are CDs from my collection 
Walton Five Bagatelles, Maxwell Davies Farewell to Stromness (lovely piece), Rawsthorne Elegy, Berkeley Sonatina for Guitar, Berkeley Theme and Variations for Guitar, Berkeley Four Pieces for Guitar, Richard Rodney Bennett Five Impromptus 









Moeran Violin Concerto (an excellent piece but it still seems as if the second and third movements should be in reverse order), Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de matin, Chanson de nuit, Salut d'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending (fantastic disk)









Elgar String Quartet and Piano Quintet 









Tippett Symphonies 1&2. A new purchase of mine. The second symphony is a bold statement and particularly impressive. Well performed and recorded


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3*
Arrau, Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden

Like No. 5, this is an impressive rendition of this Beethoven concerto.


----------



## deprofundis

Palestrina for this afternoon, because he is a ''force majeure'' to reckon whit, canticum canticorum =songs of songs, than perhaps Jacob Clemen non papa Secular songs in dutch.

:tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

*Wilhelm Furtwängler - The Radio Recordings 1939-1945*

This is more a reminder than a presentation. We are talking for the brand new collection of BPHR, with 22 SACDs. A super Luxus production (with a 180 pages booklet) 24 bit remaster here in Berlin, for a very good sound despite the age of these recordings.

After the fall Berlins in April 1945, the Soviets took these mono tapes in Moscow. They remained there till 1995. This year the Russian found them fotogen in a state building basement and with a reasonable fee they accepted to given them back to us. The restoration of the tapes and the Digitalisierung started at 2011 and completed last year!

You will have the chance to listen not only the Great director but also the Edwin Fischer, Peter Anders, Walter Gieseking, Tilla Briem, Elisabeth Höngen, Rudolf Watzke, Erna Berger, Walther Ludwig, Fritz Heitmann, Georg Kulenkampff, Conrad Hansen, Pierre Fournier and Adrian Aeschbacher! We are speaking for history, ladies and gentleman.









I can only suggest this marvelous collection wich also comes to a vey reasonable price. (250 US, for a new set. This is the maximum value) I believe also that here we have a future collectible, or, at least, something can hold (mostly) its value. Enjoy the BO and I wait your opinions!


----------



## D Smith

Honegger: Symphony No. 1. Michel Plasson/Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse. For Saturday Symphony. This is a really fine performance of the first symphony, wild and energetic with a lyrical middle movement. This is a good collection overall though I'd pick other performances for the later works. But for this one, I've not heard better.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 18 

Andras Schiff, piano
Mozarteum Camerata Salzburg / Sandor Vegh


----------



## Vronsky

Béla Bartók: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado & Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *
> I can only suggest this marvelous collection wich also comes to a vey reasonable price. (250 US, for a new set. This is the maximum value) I believe also that here we have a future collectible, or, at least, something can hold (mostly) its value. Enjoy the BO and I wait your opinions!*


*

That looks great. But as Tevye sang in Fiddler on the Roof, "If I were a rich man . . ."*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, piano works.*
> 
> View attachment 112824


Thoughts Manxfeeder?


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.59, 1
String Quartet in F major, op.14, 1*









*Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## canouro

Hi all. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-96th 97th and 98th Symphonies.

Fischer conducting the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've been listening to Handel's keyboard works played on a piano. I'm a long time admirer of Handel, but I've never been able to enjoy the sound of an organ (& blame it on my parents taking me to "The Ghost & Mr. Chicken" twice as a child: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPad47e8gNI): so, I've never been able to fully appreciate Handel's Organ Concertos, despite that I can easily recognize it's first class music.

However, I'm happy to report that Handel's Organ Concertos translate exceptionally well (& surprisingly so) to the piano, as I've found out over the past couple of weeks listening to pianist Matthias Kirschnereit's wonderful CPO series of Handel's keyboard concertos. These are among the most enjoyable recordings I've heard in a long time, and I'd strongly recommend all three CDs:

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Piano...sr=1-1&keywords=matthias+handel+cpo+concertos
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Six-P...sr=1-3&keywords=matthias+handel+cpo+concertos
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HSZ5D06/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

I've also been enjoying another excellent Handel CD from pianist Daria van den Bercken of the Suites for Keyboard, on the Sony label, and again, I'd recommend it: https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Daria...=1549746563&sr=1-1&keywords=daria+handel+sony

Apart from Handel, I've been enjoying two 'off the radar', but interesting violin sonatas, from Einar Englund and Paavo Heininen, played by the violinist Kaja Saarikettu and pianist Marita Viitasalo, on the Ondine label: https://www.amazon.com/Violin-Sonat...=1-1&keywords=englund+heininen+violin+sonatas

Saarikettu strikes me as underrated violinist, as I don't know her playing otherwise. Viitsalo is excellent too, but I already knew her piano playing from her Sibelius & Debussy recordings.

I've also been listening to & enjoying pianist Peter Serkin play Bach's Inventions & sinfonias:


----------



## Malx

Chopin from Anderszewski:









Mahler from Gielin - Symphony No 4


----------



## agoukass

Salute to Percy Grainger 

Peter Pears, tenor 
John Shirley-Quirk, baritone 
The Ambrosian Singers
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Zofia

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Oh I think I need this...


----------



## pmsummer

Chopsticks.










ORFF-SCHULWERK
_Volume One / Musica Poetica_
*Carl Orff
Gunild Keefman*
_
Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## Guest

Completely lacking melodic and rhythmic interest to my ears. At least during Qobuz's trial it was free and easily deleted!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks great. But as Tevye sang in Fiddler on the Roof, "If I were a rich man . . ."


You must wait, my dearest! It isn't necessary to buy it brand new. After some months, you can have this one at the half price. (unsealed but in a mint condition) I can not suggest a buy from Germany though. Look for England and USA. Don't also forget the Canal Islands. I have landed many expensive pieces in low prices from them. (they have a special custom relation with the whole world.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Thoughts Manxfeeder?


I'm trying to get into Debussy's piano music. Just speaking for my ears, I'm not attracted to those who interpret it with foggy Impressionism. So far, Uchida and Zimmerman haven't got to me, but I like Michelangeli and also Roge's new recording. Samson Francois is interesting but quirky; I don't know if I want to dive into that one. And I just got Gieseking's collection, so I haven't spent enough time with it to have much of an opinion.

So after saying all that, Kathryn Stott seems to blend the power of Michelangeli with the, I don't know, calmness of Roge/Entrement, so I don't drift off when she's playing. She seems to have thought out everything she is playing, but it doesn't sound contrived.

So at least right now, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for. Maybe when my ears get more sophisticated in the Debussy sound world, the other stars' playing will make more sense.


----------



## Guest

I prefer the original version just for two pianos, but this is excellent, and even more amazing when considering the age of the other pianist! (I think he is Matsuev's protégé.)


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE CLAVECIN
*Louis-Nicolas Clérambault - Jean-Henri D'Anglebert - Gaspard Le Roux - Marin Marais*
Kenneth Gilbert - harpsichord
_
Arkiv Produktion_


----------



## Barbebleu

Alice Coote singing Mahler's three song cycles. She's not bad.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112863


I just got this 2003 recording today.


----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella San Francisco in music spanning 1,000 years:


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Completely lacking melodic and rhythmic interest to my ears. At least during Qobuz's trial it was free and easily deleted!


What I really like about you is that you have the power of your opinion. This means the power to reject. Classical music world isn't a world made from angels. Certainly it has more quality than other kinds of music, but also here we have a big amount of garbage. This storm with unknown artists, composers and works they want to claim a place in musical history badly irritates my taste and my senses. I feel that you have the same opinion with me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *I'm trying to get into Debussy's piano music.* Just speaking for my ears, I'm not attracted to those who interpret it with foggy Impressionism. So far, Uchida and Zimmerman haven't got to me, but I like Michelangeli and also Roge's new recording. * Samson Francois is interesting but quirky;* I don't know if I want to dive into that one. And I just got Gieseking's collection, so I haven't spent enough time with it to have much of an opinion.
> 
> So after saying all that, Kathryn Stott seems to blend the power of Michelangeli with the, I don't know, calmness of Roge/Entrement, so I don't drift off when she's playing. She seems to have thought out everything she is playing, but it doesn't sound contrived.
> 
> So at least right now, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for. Maybe when my ears get more sophisticated in the Debussy sound world, the other stars' playing will make more sense.


Me too... Without success and, I'm afraid, without hope.

Samson has NOTHING to do with Debussy. He is VERY GREAT pianist for such music...


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's _Divertimento for String Orchestra_. A seemingly light work with a worrisome central Adagio. A piece well worth knowing, one of his best.


----------



## Haydn70

Telemann: Violin Concerto in B flat Major, TWV 51:B1


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra playing the 1910 ballet version of Stravinsky's "The Firebird":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112864


I think this 1987 recording is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> What I really like about you is that you have the power of your opinion. This means the power to reject. Classical music world isn't a world made from angels. Certainly it has more quality than other kinds of music, but also here we have a big amount of garbage. This storm with unknown artists, composers and works they want to claim a place in musical history badly irritates my taste and my senses. I feel that you have the same opinion with me. Thanks a lot!


Thank you. I wouldn't go so far as to call it "garbage"--nor was it irritating per se...it just had nothing to say! I've enjoyed music that was superficially much more abrasive--it seemed to have more of a point.


----------



## Guest

Very nicely played and recorded. (My version is on Qobuz 24/96)

TRACK LISTING
CD 1
1. Arpeggione Sonata in A Minor, D 821 -I. Allegro moderato
2. Arpeggione Sonata in A Minor, D 821 -II. Adagio
3. Arpeggione Sonata in A Minor, D 821 -III. Allegretto
4. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 1 in B-Flat Major, D 898 -I. Allegro moderato
5. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 1 in B-Flat Major, D 898 -II. Andante un poco mosso
6. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 1 in B-Flat Major, D 898 -III. Scherzo. Allegro
7. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 1 in B-Flat Major, D 898 -IV. Rondo. Allegro vivace

CD 2
1. Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C Major, D 934 -I. Andante molto
2. Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C Major, D 934 -II. Allegretto
3. Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C Major, D 934 -III. Andantino, Tempo I
4. Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C Major, D 934 -IV. Allegro vivace. Allegretto. Presto
5. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 2 in E-Flat Major, D 929 -I. Allegro
6. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 2 in E-Flat Major, D 929 -II. Andante con moto
7. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 2 in E-Flat Major, D 929 -III. Scherzando. Allegro moderato
8. Trio for Piano, Violin and Violoncello No. 2 in E-Flat Major, D 929 -IV. Allegro moderato


----------



## WVdave

Jascha Heifetz 
Korngold Violin Concerto In D, Op. 35 / Lalo Symphonie Espagnole, Op. 21
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM 1782, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1954.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers in his "Magnificat" and other works:


----------



## Dimace

A very excellent set of Lyapunov's Etudes d' Execution with Konstantin Schcherbakov.

*Table of contents:*

no.1- Berceuse
no.2 - Ronde des fantômes 4:07
no.3 - Carillon 7:13
no.4 - Térek 13:24
no.5 - Nuit d'été 17:30
no.6 - Tempête 24:55
no.7 - Idylle 29:31
no.8 - Chant épique 34:10
no.9 - *Harpes éoliennes* 42:47
no.10 -Lesghinka 49:09
no.11 -Rondo des Sylphes 56:20
no.12 -*Elégie en mémoire de François Liszt *1:00:23﻿

(with Bold the extra class of the high class Etudes)


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Antonini conducting; Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129 and

Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70/ Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/ Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel.


----------



## Rogerx

David Haslam conducting; John Field: Piano Concertos, Nocturnes, Sonatas etc.

Disc 2
Piano concertos 2 & 4
Benjamin Frith (piano), Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier conducting; Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-5

Irena Grafenauer (flute).


----------



## Jacck

*Bluebeard's Castle *- this was my second hearing of the opera, but the first time that I paid attention to the text and what it is about. It is a really interesting psychoanalytical symbolic opera. A couple is in love. The woman feels that her love gives her the right to know everything about the man, so she starts opening the hidden secret chambers of his soul, which ultimately kills the love. The music is of course amazing
*Messiaen, Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus* - I am really starting to like Messiaen. His music extremly colorful and sensual


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim (piano) performing; Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte complete.


----------



## Malx

Egon Wellesz, Symphonies 6 & 7

Wellesz shows a clear developement in style in his later symphonies. So far I am enjoying the later Symphonies more than his earlier efforts.


----------



## Faramundo

From my private collection...


----------



## canouro

Mendelssohn - London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado ‎- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures


----------



## Malx

Kancheli, Vom Winde beweint for viola & orchestra - Kim Kashkashian, Orchester Der Beethovenhalle Bonn, Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## haydnguy

I'm revisiting one I purchased many years ago

CD #1
1)	Children's Corner
2)	Petite Suite
3)	Sacred Dance and Profane dance
4)	The Toy Box

CD #2
1)	Fantasie for piano and orchestra
2)	Plus lens
3)	Premiere Rasodie for orchestra with principle clarinet
4)	Rapsodie for orchestra with saxophone solo
5)	Rapsodie fo orchestra with saxophone solo
6)	Khamma
7)	Dance

Jean Martinon, conductor
Orchestre National de I'ORTF


----------



## Enthusiast

Henze's 7th Symphony. Before that I listened to the Maxwell Davies Naxos Quartets 7 and 8. All this was prompted by discussions in the thread on these two composers. The Henze is an impressive "big symphony" that is relatively accessible. The quartets are .. I don't know the words .. just wonderful and not really very difficult, either.


----------



## Bourdon

*Visitatio*

This CD contains a number of 14th century liturgical dramas for the Holy Week, from the northern Italian town of Cividale del Friuli. This includes a complaint from the three Marys and John on the cross ("Planctus Mariae") and the best known medieval liturgical drama: the "Visitatio sepulchri", which is a dialogue between the three Marys, the angel at the tomb and the resurrected Christ. These kinds of dramas, the first of which came into existence in the tenth century, were mainly staged by the clergy, using the entire space of the church to the high altar for the action.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Moesus conducting; Pleyel: Symphonies Concertantes & Bassoon Concerto

Gaby Pas-van Riet (flute), Wolfgang Wipfler (horn), Anne Angerer (oboe), Hanno Donneweg (bassoon), Manuel Fischer-Dieskau (cello), Konstanze Brenner (double bass), Gunter Teuffel (viola), Michael Salm (violin), Mila Georgieva (violin)

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - orchestral works parts two of two this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Concerto op.61 in B-minor (1905-10):










_Falstaff_ - symphonic study in C-minor after Shakespeare op.68 (1913):










Symphony no.1 in A-flat op.55 (1907-08):
Symphony no.2 in E-flat op.59 (1909-11):



_Elegy_ for string orchestra op.58 (1909):
Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2, David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music by Michael Hurd:


















Wonderfully accessible music. Recorded May-June 2017 at St Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead Garden Suburb, London (2017). The heartfelt performances and space of the church were recorded, mixed, and mastered by Gareth Williams, who captured the event flawlessly.


----------



## canouro

Missa Salisburgensis, Hymnus "Plaudite Tympana"

1	I Kyrie	
2	II Gloria	
3	III Credo	
4	IV Sanctus / Benedictus	
5	V Agnus Dei	
6	Hymnus "Plaudite Tympana"

Choir - Escolania De Montserrat, Tölzer Knabenchor
Chorus Master - Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden
Composed By - Anonymous
Concertmaster - Franzjosef Maier
Conductor - P. Ireneu Segarra 
Ensemble - Collegium Aureum

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 
Sony BMG Music Entertainment


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> David Haslam conducting; John Field: Piano Concertos, Nocturnes, Sonatas etc.
> 
> Disc 2
> Piano concertos 2 & 4
> Benjamin Frith (piano), Northern Sinfonia


I'm a big admirer of Chopin! I like him not only as composer, but also as personality: his life, his journeys, his sentimental affairs, his illness, his desparate patriotism, his, sometimes, disillusioned hopes. Everything can be traced on his music, deep, emphatically and detailed. You are playing a couple of simple Etudes and one time you are in the train travelling from Warsaw to Paris, the next in the battlefield hearing the canons and watching the cavalry advancing through the enemy lines and, if you want to try a third one, suddenly, you are in deep love with the woman of your hard whispering her words of eternal devotion. All these, and much - much more with his simplest works!  *Thanks a lot John Field, because YOU learned Frederic all these wonderful technics and musical secrets! You are the teacher of the Meister and this makes you twice a meister!* Every John Field's presentation is a pilgrimage to the true romantic piano art. For me the ONLY art of music with an unforgiving charm and eternal value. Composers and virtuosi like John are the nicest flowers in a garden where flourished Franz, Frederic, Sigismund, the young Alexander, Vaughan, Leopold, Sergei, the Beethoven himself and every TRUE composer and piano performer. My Sunday is starting the best way! Thanks a lot to our friend from Holland for the chance gave me to write again something about John.


----------



## Taggart

Glorious music. The Te Deum was taken a little fast and one felt that the singers were chasing the musicians. Still, a beautiful listen for a Sunday.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I often enjoy Minkowski but think that singers must dread his arrival!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Music from the time of Columbus*

The first time that I heard this type of music was with the ensemble "Musica Reservata"


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Octet & Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins), Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path Of Miracles":


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Arrau (piano) performing: Chopin: 4 Scherzi, Polonaise-Fantaisie.


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Suite Bergamesque, others. Nikolai Lugansky. I've returned to this album quite a few times since its release last year. It is immensely satisfying when you want Debussy and nothing but Debussy. Very recommended. Lugansky is fast becoming a favorite pianist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I saw that Rogerx had been listening to Zoltán Kodály's orchestral works recently, and that has prompted me to follow suit once the England/France rugby match is over a couple of hours from now. Kodály's output for orchestra is slender in terms of volume, but what he wrote is loaded with colour and vitality.

_Nyári este_ [_Summer Evening_] (1906 - rev. 1929):
_Theatre Overture_ (1927):
Suite from the opera _Háry János_ (1926-27):
_Marosszéki táncok [Dances of Marosszék]_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1927 - arr. 1929):
_Galántai táncok [Dances of Galánta]_ (1933):
Variations on the Hungarian folk song _Fölszállott a páva_ [_The Peacock Roared_] (1937-39):
Concerto for orchestra (1939-40):
Symphony in C (begun 1930s, completed 1961):


----------



## Enthusiast

Holmboe - a post in another thread suggested he is one of the really greats but I could only remember not liking him so much. So, I listened to his 9th symphony and despite some (a few) impressive moments I still find it boring, I'm afraid.









I do quite like this record, though. But I could live without it, too.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Weber - Overture to "Abu Hassan" (Karajan/DGG)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #29 "Hammerklavier" (Serkin/Columbia)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Procession of the Nobles from "Mlada" (Fiedler/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

The Lindsays performing; Mozart: String Quintet No. 4 in G minor & 'Spring' Quartet

Patrick Ireland (viola).


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
String Quartet in G major, op.161(D.887)*









*Julliard String Quartet *


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I don't listen much to Mahler lately,my favorites are, "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" and "Die Kindertoten Lieder and "Die Rückert Lieder.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112889


It seems appropriate to listen to religious cantatas on Sunday morning.


----------



## Jacck

*Machaut - Messe de Notre Dame* (Ensemble Organum)
this is an astounding piece of music. It is almost hypnotic. 
Moreover, I found out that Machaut had really close ties to Bohemia (current Czech Republic)

*Orlande de Lassus - Psalmi poenitentialis*


----------



## Enthusiast

A big work that has had a few great recordings ... including this one.


----------



## Joe B

A little earlier while making brunch - Trondheimsoustene playing Benjamin Britten's "Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for String Orchestra" and Ralph Vaughan Williams "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bartok - The Wooden Prince / Cantata Profana*

Boulez and Chicago Symphony


----------



## Dimace

This weekend is dedicated to *Vaughan Williams and his magical Symphonies*. Only the 1st (A Sea Symphony) it has been listened till now three times! (trying to become familiar with the wonderful lyrics) I tried the *London SO with Sir Adrian Boult *(instead Previn) and I admit that I'm elated! The triad Vaughan, Charles - Hubert (Parry), William (Wallace) is from an other planet. ladies and gentleman. I say to you honestly that other, famous on the papers, composers, may had needed 200 years to compose a piece like the Sea Symphony, the 4th (of Parry) or The Prelude to Eumenides (of Wallace) IF they had ever succeeded such an accomplishment. Tremendous quality, interstellar distance (with other contemporary with them composers), mesmerizing outcome!


----------



## eljr




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112892


Stepping up my Glazunov game.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Sort of old fashioned by the time he wrote it but her wasn't alone in being so at that time. An intriguing and attractive work.


----------



## Colin M

Chadwick Symphonic Sketches (also known as ‘Symphony No.4’). N Jarvi Detroit

The master born and started training in Boston and finished training in Europe with his greeting to the new century. Four self contained but connected movements. I am particularly drawn to No. 2 ‘Noel’

Each movement is prefaced by a snippet of poetry. For No. 2 ” Through the soft, calm moonlight comes a sound...”


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Clarinet Concerto No.11 in E Flat

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet


----------



## canouro




----------



## DavidA

Purcell Hail Bright Cecelia! 

Kings Consort

Fantastic!


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Piano Trio No 2 - Martha Argerich, Maxim Vengerov & Gautier Capucon.

A live recording one of the many from the Lugano Festivals over the years and featured in this excellent box:


----------



## Malx

Now the disc of Wagner Transcriptions from this inexpensive box:















I greatly enjoyed his set of the Beethoven Symphonies transcribed for piano so thought I'd risk this box. 
He is one of those pianists that appears not to be frightened of putting some personality into his recordings which is preferable to just another label sponsored hit-maker who is technically accurate but has no soul.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Mystere de la Nativité. Locher, Zucher...Huttenlocher, LuzernerSinfonieorch./ Koch (Musikszene)


----------



## Eramire156

*More Schubert on this snowy afternoon*

*Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C major, op.163 (D.956)*









*Guarneri Quartet 
Bernard Greenhouse *


----------



## eljr

Disc 1


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in songs by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Malx

A rare dip into the works of Tchaikovsky:
Symphony No 2 - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Now the disc of Wagner Transcriptions from this inexpensive box:
> 
> View attachment 112896
> View attachment 112897
> 
> 
> I greatly enjoyed his set of the Beethoven Symphonies transcribed for piano so thought I'd risk this box.
> He is one of those pianists that appears not to be frightened of putting some personality into his recordings which is preferable to just another label sponsored hit-maker who is technically accurate but has no soul.


Cyprien was once upon a time a teacher of me. I had many famous teachers, but he was something else. The most kind person I ever met in music. I remember that I was killing in front of his eyes a Beethoven Sonata and instead to throw me outside of his class he told me "Very nice! With a little more practice you can take part in Beethoven competition!" He was lying to me! But he made it in such way no one has understood my musical crime. (except me...) And, the most amazing, no one (they had such a respect for his opinion) dared to tell ''What the FF are you saying? That wasn't good!" *Cyprien is a tremendous asset for the word of music, my friends.* If I knew the 30% of his music, I tell you this honestly, I would be the best pianist in Germany... He and Schiff they have nothing else to learn about music! They know everything. God bless you Cyprien! I love you like my parents!


----------



## Guest

Excellent all around.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been somewhat limited lately.

My Classical listening resumed courtesy of Cinema Screenings of La Traviata (Royal Opera House - a truly fantastic performance from all involved, possibly my favourite) and Carmen (New York MET). 

This was my third La Traviata at the Cinema. I also saw the recent MET production with Diana Damrau as Violetta. As much as I really enjoyed that production, the Royal Opera House production was simply phenomenal - especially Ermonela Jaho as Violetta. Charles Castronovo’s Alfredo was also fantastic.

Carmen was new to me beyond the two big arias and I really enjoyed it. Roberto Alagna won me over this time and Clémentine Margaine was excellent.

In audio terms, my recent listening has included Hubert Parry’s Fifth Symphony, Symphonic Variations and Elegy for Brahms performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony/Philharmonic Orchestra (which Orchestra specifically escapes me presently) but I love these performances.

Currently, I am listening to Marc Albrecht & the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra perform Brahms Piano Quartet Op.25 orchestrated by Arnold Schoenberg along with Schoenberg’s own Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene. This is my first listen, presently up to the final movement of Brahms Op.25 and so far I am really enjoying this recording.


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Sid James

Since I last posted here, its been these:

*HANDEL*
*Jeptha: Sinfonias & Rodrigo: Suite *(a)
*Concerto for Harp and Lute in B flat major* & Harp Concerto in F major** (b)
*Concerto Grosso in C major, "Alexander's Feast" *(c)
Philomusica of London conducted by (a) Anthony Lewis, Granville Jones (b,c)
Soloists: Osian Ellis, harp & Desmond Dupre, lute (b); Carl Pini, Neville Marriner, violins (c)
* Arrangements of Organ Concertos, edited by Thurston Dart.
(Eloquence)

*Album: ROMANCE OF THE FLUTE AND HARP
*The Spring (Hasselmans) - Allegretto (Godard) - Etude de Concert (Godefroid) - Berceuse (Faure) - Impromptu (Faure) - Mazurka (Doppler) - Spring Song (Mendelssohn arr. anon.) - Watching the Wheat (Thomas) - The Swan (Saint-Saens arr. anon.) - Autumn Leaves (Hasselmans) - Intermezzo (Bizet arr. anon.) - Serenade (Parish-Alvers) - Syrinx (Debussy) - Moonlight (Debussy)
Philippa Davies, flute and Thelma Owen, harp (Alto)

*DAVID DEL TREDICI*
*Piano Music: *Aeolian Ballade, Ballad in Lavender, Ballad in Yellow (after Garcia Lorca), S/M Ballade, Gotham Glory (Four Scenes of New York City)
Marc Peloquin, piano (Naxos)

*KABALEVSKY*
*Cello Concertos 1 and 2
Improvisato, Op. 21, No. 1 & Rondo, Op. 69**
Marina Tarasova, cello/Symphony Orchestra of Russia/Veronika Duderova
*Natalia Likhopoi, violin & Ludmilla Kuritskaya, piano (Alto)

*BEETHOVEN
String Quartets No. 9 "Razumovsky 3" and 10 "Harp"*
Amadeus String Quartet (Eloquence)

*Album: RECITAL DE HARPE - ISABELLE MORETTI*
Sonatas by C.P.E. Bach, Dussek, Hindemith, Casella, Tailleferre
Isabelle Moretti, harp (Harmonia Mundi)

*SHOSTAKOVICH
Cello Concertos 1 & 2*
Maria Kliegel, cello/Polish National Radio SO/Antoni Wit (Naxos)

*SCHOENBERG*
*Transfigured Night *- English CO/Daniel Barenboim
*Pelleas and Melisande* - New PO/John Barbirolli
*Chamber Symphony No. 1* - Birmingham Contemporary Music Group/Simon Rattle
*Brahms (orchestrated by Schoenberg) Piano Quartet No. 1 *- CBSO/Rattle
(EMI, 2 discs)

_If a composer does not write from the heart, he simply cannot produce good music...I get a musical idea for a composition. I try to develop a certain logical and beautiful conception, and I try to clothe it in a type of music which exudes me from me naturally and inevitably. I do not consciously create tonal, atonal or polytonal music. I write what I feel in my heart - and what finally comes on paper is what first courses through every fiber of my body._
*- Schoenberg.*


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Symphonic Etudes Op. 13 & Arabesque Op. 18
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After listening to Schoenberg’s orchestration of Brahms’ Piano Quartet Op.25, I decided to step back and listen to the original work as Brahms composed it. The performance I have chosen is part of the “Adolf Busch & Busch Quartet - The Complete Warner Recordings” set.

This set is phenomenal and this performance is no exception. Rudolf Serkin impresses as do the Busch ensemble member performing here - Adolf & Herman Busch (naturally) on Violin and Cello respectively and Hugo Gottesmann on Viola.

The mono sound doesn’t diminish the presentation of this performance or betray the fact that this recording dates from 1939.


----------



## Merl

I love this set. First disc sets the tone for the fine performances that follow.


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Moravec (Elektra Nonesuch)


----------



## Joe B

*Dear Theo* - Based on letters of Vincent van Gogh to his brother Theo
*So Free Am I* - Based on poems by women (6th century B.C. Buddhist nuns, Amy Lowell, Katherine Philips, Anna Wickham and Muriel Rukeyser)
*Ode to a Nightingale* - Based on the poem by John Keats


----------



## WVdave

Grieg; Two Elegiac Melodies, Op.34/Peer Gynt Suite No 1, Op. 46/Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55 
Eduard Van Beinum And Jean Fournet / Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam ‎
Epic ‎- BC 1099, Epic Stereorama, Vinyl, LP, US, 1960.


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Serenade for Winds, Op. 4; Suite for Winds, Op. 7 

Netherlands Wind Ensemble / Edo de Waart


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: 12 Etudes, Barcarolle, Piano Sonata Nr.2 in B flat minor. Freire (Decca)


----------



## senza sordino

Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata, Passacaglia, Lullaby, Lullaby on an ancient Irish Tune, Morpheus, Chinese Puzzle, Ill bid my heart be still, Untitled piece, Dumka, Prelude Allegro and Pastoral 









Vaughan Williams Symphony no 2, Concerto Grosso









Britten Piano and Violin Concerti









Tippett A Child of Our Time 









Rubbra Symphonies 3&4.


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
_De Profundis (Psalm 129) - Missa Sillabica - Solfeggio - "And One Of The Pharisees" - Cantate Domino (Psalm 95) - Summa (Credo) - Seven Magnificat Antiphons - The Beatitudes - Magnificat_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39 and 41 "Jupiter" 

English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> After having listened to Holmboe's chamber concertos 1-13 and sinfonias I-IV I finally turn to his string quartets (The Kontra Quartet; dacapo). The box has been sitting on the shelves since 2012 with so many other CD purchases. I really should listen to the old ones first before buying something new. But here I am, already tempted *to buy his symphonies ...*


Please, buy them!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Alfacharger said:


> A Furty! Saturday.


Despite their length, these symphonies make a positive impact. The No. 2 is his masterpiece, splendidly performed by the CSO and Barenboim. Very recommended.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Beethoven Sym. 5&7
Carlos Kleiber/VPO
96k/24b hi-res FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray Audio

Tempi are a bit slower than is fashionable these days (and are a bit slow for my own taste), but the recordings themselves are superlative and are packed with detail and nuance.


----------



## Rogerx

Iona Brown conducting; Carulli: Guitar Concerto in A-: Guitar Concerto in E Minor
Molino: Guitar Concerto in E Minor/ Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261

Pepe Romero (guitar)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Concerto in C major for flute and harp, K. 299*
Recital for Flute and Harp (Works by Krumpholz, Rossini, Anonymous, Faure, Ibert, and Damase) 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
Lily Laskine, harp
Paillard Chamber Orchestra / Jean Francois Paillard*


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Carol Neblett (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Jurowski conducting ; Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov".


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Octet


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart - The Piano Sonata #16 in C major
Mozart - Symphony #40 in G Minor*


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> *Mozart - The Piano Sonata #16 in C major
> Mozart - Symphony #40 in G Minor*


Good morning Jack,who is playing the piano sonata ?


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> Good morning Jack,who is playing the piano sonata ?


Good morning to you too. My morning is not that great, I am sick and at home with fever.
Walter Klien is playing.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> Good morning Jack,who is playing the piano sonata ?


Ah ..... I understand I wish you a quick recovery with your health.


----------



## canouro

Saint-Saëns, Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra ‎

Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78 ("Organ")
Mass For The 500th Anniversary Of The Death Of Joan Of Arc


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Schubert's Missa in E-flat D950 is such a delight to listen to. Whilst Schubert was not a huge master of counterpoint, his melodic gifts are unsurpassed, even by Mozartian standards. Schubert also has a great mastery of rhythm. Sometimes I wonder how he delivers such change in emotions that can't be simply explained by harmonic shifts. It is his rhythmic modulations that are stunning. This last mass written just months before his untimely demise at age of 31, is beautiful, tragic and a delight to listen to repeatedly without distraction. There are ostinati that predate Bruckner's own as well as parts that would fit in with Wagnerian operas.

Sawallisch conducts this with authority taking charge of Dresden Staatskapelle & Rundfunkchor of Leipzig. The singing and choir is really good, dynamics impressive with beautiful tonality.










I am listening to Bruno Weil's interpretation of Schubert's D950 mass with the Age of Enlightenment Orchestra and I am in awe at the magnificent period instrument sound combined with an all male orchestra that impinges a darker hue on this mass.










Kyrie starts soothingly and reassuringly. Simply beautiful soon taking us on a roller coaster when the whole chorus sings Christe eleison lifting to the top of the mountain range.

The rendition is crisp, driven but still enchanting to listen to. The detail, dynamics and clarity is top notch being a relatively modern recording to the older Sawallich or Giulini. The voices are much clearer sounding. The boy's choir matches the lower voices whilst the orchestra does not dominate the sound.

The dynamics are wide and engrossing. As I listen to the Gloria, the softness of the voices as they sing 'miserere' is interrupted by crescendos that are beautifully rendered on speakers. The staging and the reverb of the church it was recorded in is well rendered.

There is a part in the Credo (at 6min), when a boy soloist starts to sing 'Incarnatus est' and his timbre is way agreeable to a soprano for this setting.

I listened to the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment during Malta's Baroque festival 2 weeks ago and their Bach's St Matthew's Passion with John Butt was top notch. Their playing on this recording also reminds me of their great Messiah recording - utmost clarity and defined sound that matches the voices so well.

As I approach the final movements, The Sanctus has so much energy, the Benedictus brings temporary relief;

but the real treat is the Angus Dei. Oh my goodness this is beyond belief transcendence with mind penetrating brass repeating their ostinati with a rhythm that sends shockwaves to the spine, only relieved when at the 4 min mark Dona Nobis Pacem brings peace and harmony to our being.

Schubert, suffering with end stage syphilis three months before his agonising death at 31 years of age, brings on the darkness again at the 6 minute mark as if a final battle between good and evil is being fought but this is short-lived and E flat major lights our way...


----------



## joen_cph

Poulenc - piano works - Roge / decca

An old favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducts Debussy & Ravel

Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Vronsky

Frédéric Chopin: Études Op. 10 & Op. 25
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Enthusiast

Of course, this is very beautiful!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Of course, this is very beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 112909


The Intemerata Dei mater is the really highlight of this recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - orchestral works this morning/early afternoon.

_(5) Moravian Dances_ (1888):
_Suite_ [_Serenade_] op.3 (1890-91):
Two pieces for the play _Schluck und Jau_ by Gerhart Hauptmann (1928):
_The Danube_ - symphonic fragment (1923-28):



_Suite_ for string orchestra (1877):
_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1915-18):
_(6) Lachian Dances_ (orig. by c.1891 - arr. and rev. 1925):
_Sinfonietta_ (1926):


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> Please, buy them!


MusicSybarite: Your comment made me smile. - Thanks for the positive vote for Holmboe's symphonies. To the wishlist they go (though it may take some time as there are so many CDs waiting on the shelves and on the wishlist ...).

Still listening to Holmboe's string quartets (CD 5: string quartets nos. 13, 14, 15), played by the Kontra Quartet (dacapo).


----------



## Rogerx

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder conducting; Elgar: The Wand of Youth Suites.

Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1/ Nursery Suite/ Salut d'amour, Op. 12

Hallé Orchestra.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 12
Gérard Grisey
Le noir de L'Étoile

https://www.percussionsdestrasbourg...07
/Livret_Percussions_de_Strasbourg_50e1.pdf


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1
*

I'm not much of a fan of Chopin, and it bothers me. I'm not much of a fan of concertos, and it bothers me. But I'm becoming a fan of Samson Francois. So when I saw that Samson Francois recorded Chopin's piano concertos, it perked my ears up. If he can be a gateway into Chopin, I'm all for it.


----------



## Rogerx

Leon Botstein conducting ; Reinhold Gliere : Symphony 3, Op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

London Symphony Orchestra .


----------



## Enthusiast

4 and 5 from this yet to be bettered set -


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Eclat - Multiples - Eclat, pour quinze instruments 
Domaines
Domaines pour clarinette et groupes instrumentaux - Première partie	
Boulez: Improvisé - Pour le Dr Kalmus


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today...a little Stockhousen schtick_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112915


It is a bit humorous to me that anything "complete" by Bach can be on just a single disc.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1-3
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

Oh my, this is a delightful recording. Brisk, entertaining, with laudable dynamic range and beautiful sonics overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello) performing; Rachmaninov: Piano Trios and Kreisler: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano .


----------



## Zofia

*








Stravinsky and the Ballets Russes: The Firebird and The Rite of Spring [2009]*​


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Itullian

Brendel gives these pieces atmosphere and beauty.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Zofia

Itullian said:


> Brendel gives these pieces atmosphere and beauty.


I love this CD.

limits


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> MusicSybarite: Your comment made me smile. - Thanks for the positive vote for Holmboe's symphonies. To the wishlist they go (though it may take some time as there are so many CDs waiting on the shelves and on the wishlist ...).
> 
> Still listening to Holmboe's string quartets (CD 5: string quartets nos. 13, 14, 15), played by the Kontra Quartet (dacapo).



If you like his quartets, you'll digest the symphonies much easier. _1-8_ and _In Memoriam_ are his most approachable ones, 9-13 are a bit tough but don't bad stuff at all (I think).


----------



## Enthusiast

I've played this a good few times now but whenever I hear it I think it is the most amazing Sibelius I have heard! Of course it probably isn't but it is certainly a really great record.


----------



## joen_cph

Regarding Holmboe:

I really like nos.11-13, especially no.11. There's nothing deterring in them, and I think they are much less aggressive than some of the others, but the varied, light impromptu style might be a little more difficult to grasp.
I find no.3 Rustica quite unique and very charming in its playfulness.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Leoš Janáček tonight - this time the major chamber works.

_Pohádka_ [_Fairy Tale_] - three pieces for cello and piano (1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923):
Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921):
String Quartet no.1 [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923):
String Quartet no.2 [_Intimate Letters_] (1928):



_Mládí_ [_Youth_] - sextet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, horn and bassoon (1924):
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1925):
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926):


----------



## Flavius

Ibn Battuta, 'from Morocco to Afghanistan (1300-1336)'. Hesperion XXI/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## Malx

Korngold, Abschiedslieder - Linda Finnie, BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.









J S Bach, Italian Concerto - Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord).


----------



## pmsummer

ALCIONE
_Suites des airs à joüer 1706_
*Marin Marais*
Les Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## Itullian

#6


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos*
Arrau, Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden

Nos. 1 and 2 from this set on Spotify (and possibly elsewhere) are marred by recurring clicking sounds. The other three do not have this problem. All of the performances are outstanding, so if you can find them with no audio issues, I highly recommend the set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Living up to my self-proclaimed oratorio mania: Theodora by Händel arrived today, I'm in act 2 now.


----------



## Guest

Masterful playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Suite for Violin and Piano 'Demet'; Sonata for Violin and Piano. Ozyurek, Brandt (Kalan)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112933


I was going to listen to _Rodeo_, but then of course I had to listen to the entire CD.


----------



## Itullian

We have now entered The Twilight Zone. These are weird! 
But fun to hear.


----------



## Zofia

Itullian said:


> We have now entered The Twilight Zone. These are weird!
> But fun to hear.


That 32 ooof


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
String Sextet in B flat major, op. 18*

*Les Dissonance*

Watching on Prime Classica channel.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Cello and Viola Concertos. Hugh, Tschopp, Bilkent Sym. Orch./ Griffiths (CPO)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Played this one this afternoon and was reminded of how great the sound is on this particular recording. Full, solid, ambient, textured, and capturing natural timbres. Not all Melodiya CDs can claim such merits.

The Lev Knipper Symphonietta for Strings is well worth hearing, as is the Concert Poem for Cello and Orchestra. These works are perhaps off the beaten path for most, but many of you will be familiar with Myaskovsky's Symphony No. 7 in B Minor, and this performance with the USSR Radio Symphony conducted by Leo Ginsburg ranks with the best.

The Knipper recordings were made in 1978 by sound engineer Boris Khornikov, and the Myaskovsky is from 1977 with engineer Yuri Kokzhayan. I know some of you are familiar with Soviet era recordings that are less than sterling. This Melodiya MCD 163 is not of that ilk. A real pleasure to listen to for both the musical works and the musical sound.

Followed up the hearing of the above Melodiya disc with a listen to Korngold's Violin Concerto on BIS-CD-1822:















This concerto has long been a favorite since I first heard the Heifetz recording years back. I have several versions in my current collection. This BIS recording features violinist Vadim Gluzman playing a classic instrument, the Antonio Stradivari 1690, 'ex-Leopold Auer', violin on loan from the Stradivari Society of Chicago. With a bow by Dominique Peccatte. Paris. If you've wondered what the fuss is over instruments from the workshop of Antonio Stradivari, a listen to this disc will answer some of your concerns. Beautiful sound, and another well-recorded disc.

I'll save Balys Dvarionas's lesser known Concerto for another day. I remain overwhelmed by what I have listened to already today, and I'll bask a while in the memory of those joys.


----------



## Iota

Enthusiast said:


> I've played this a good few times now but whenever I hear it I think it is the most amazing Sibelius I have heard! Of course it probably isn't but it is certainly a really great record.
> 
> View attachment 112923


Coincidentally, I picked up all the Vanska/Minnesota Sibelius symphonies the other day in a local charity shop for a couple of quid. I put No.5 in the player and it practically leapt off the cd at me. Which is another way of saying that I too found it pretty amazing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Guest

No.21 and 23 today. Wonderful!


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Yunus Emre. Verebics, Pánczél...Budapest Sym. Orch./ Simsek (Hungaroton)


----------



## bharbeke

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"*
Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra

If you're looking for something super chill and relaxing, this is great. However, I prefer my pastoral tunes to have more storms in them (love you, LvB!).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

I had not listened to much Haydn in the past but I am truly loving his cello concerti.


----------



## Flavius

Bartok: Duke Bluebeard's Castle. Ludwig, Berry, London Sym. Orch./ Kertéz (Decca)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge in works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112949


The wide dynamic range on this recording is a bit too much for my ears.


----------



## Haydn70

Red Terror said:


> I had not listened to much Haydn in the past but I am truly loving his cello concerti.


Excellent! Two of my favorite works by my favorite composer!


----------



## Colin M

High praise indeed! We all need to take note of this. Symphony No. 5 is Sibelius's sunniest composition. I can't wait to score this. Thanks for the recommendation.


Iota said:


> Coincidentally, I picked up all the Vanska/Minnesota Sibelius symphonies the other day in a local charity shop for a couple of quid. I put No.5 in the player and it practically leapt off the cd at me. Which is another way of saying that I too found it pretty amazing.


----------



## D Smith

String Quartets tonight from two favourite groups.

Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 No. 6
Schumann String Quartet Op. 41 1
Elias String Quartet. From an excellent live performance.










Debussy: String Quartet.
Dutilleux: Ainsi la Nuit
Ravel: String Quartet
Belcea Quartet. Adding the Dutilleux to this usual coupling makes for a great hour of listening.










Both albums are recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Griffiths conducting; Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)


----------



## Sid James

*HOVHANESS
Cello Concerto
Symphony No. 22 'City of Light'*
Janos Starker, cello/Seattle/Russell Davies/Hovhaness (Naxos)

*Album: FRENCH ORGAN MUSIC*
Guilmant Grand Choeur - Vierne Berceuse - Charpentier Te Deum - Langlais Trois Meditations
- Vierne Epitaph - Bonnet Romance - Malengreau Suite Mariale - Boellmann Suite Gothique - Vierne Stele pour un enfant defunt - Guilmant Cantilene-Pastorale - Widor Toccata (Symphony No. 5)
Simon Lindley, organ (Naxos)

*Christopher BALL*
*Cello Concerto No. 1*
Song Without Words, Roundelay, Close of the Day, Folksong Arrangements***
*For Stjepan*, cello solo
Stjepan Hauser, cello
*Emerald Concert Orchestra/Ball
** Yoko Misumi, piano (Musical Concepts)

_Whereas some present-day composers are criticised by classical music lovers for being tuneless, abrasive and complex, my own music is criticised by some for being too tuneful, without any hint of the avant-garde or reference to atonalism. Whatever style a composer adopts is not usually a matter of choice for the composer himself. Most of my own music is in my brain when awakening after sleep. I do not consciously sit down and try to create it as my composing discipline for the day. Sometimes I have tried to do this but it is not a method which works for me. It leads to my turning out unmemorable stuff that invariably ends up in the wastepaper bin. So, as a listener, you will either like my work or not, but I can't alter what is in my head on awakening and which seems to be asking to be written down before I forget it!_
*- Christopher Ball.*


----------



## Rogerx

Seiji Ozawa conducting; Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Jessye Norman (Jocasta) & Peter Schreier (Oedipus), Bryn Terfel (Creon), Harry Peeters (Tiresias), Robert Swensen (Shepherd), Michio Tatara (Messenger)

Saito Kinen Orchestra.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am "playing" the CM re/ water game and thanks to this I have discovered many pieces new to me. I will post a few here to see if anyone else would like to comment upon their experience with these works. All the Best to Everyone!  (It is snowing here in Pennsylvania and I am overjoyed.)

Delius, _Sea Drift after Walt Whitman_, Bryn Terfel (his first recording of this piece)






Janis Ivanovs, _Symphony No. 4 in E Flat Major,_ Two Parts


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Sz 67 (Op. 17)/ Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33/ Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'


----------



## haydnguy

*Mussorgsky*

1) St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
2) Excerpts from "Khovanshchina"
3) Scherzo in B-flat Major
4) Intermezzo symphonique in Modo Classico
5) Festive March from "Mlada"

Claudio Abbado, conductor
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Hickox conducting; Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Willard White, Rosalind Plowright, Linda Finnie, Arthur Davies

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Marinera

_*A Bridge Of Dreams* - A Cappella Music from the Pacific Rim
_Paul Hillier & Ars Nova Copenhagen, Andrew Lawrence-King


----------



## Bourdon

*Trionfi!*


----------



## Marinera

Guillaume Costeley and Claude le Jeune the last three works on cd. Listened to the majority of the disk yesterday morning

















Philip Glass- Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## canouro

Historic Russian Archives: Evgeny Mravinsky Edition

















Conductor - Evgeny Mravinsky
Orchestra - Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, State Symphony Orchestra Of USSR

Live recordings made between 1946 and 1983.


----------



## Vronsky

Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1
Paul Kletzky, The Philarmonia Orchestra & Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Rogerx

Federico Colli (piano) performing; Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - chamber works with winds plus two string quartets this morning, to be followed later by two discs of chamber works by Zoltán Kodály.

String Quartet no.3 in E-flat FS23 (1897-98):
String Quartet no.4 in F FS36 (1906 - rev. 1919):



_Two Fantasies_ for oboe and piano FS8 (1889):
_Canto serioso_ for horn and piano FS132 (1913):
_Serenata in vano [In Vain]_ for clarinet, bassoon, horn, cello and double-bass FS68 (1914):
Three pieces from the incidental music for Helea Rode's play _Moderen_ [_The Mother_] for flute and viola/solo flute/flute and harp FS94 (1920-21):
Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon FS100 (1922):



_Adagio_ for cello and piano WoO (1905):
_Sonatina_ for cello and piano WoO (1909):
_Duo_ for violin and cello op.7 (1914):
_Capriccio_ for solo cello WoO (1915):
_Régi magyar népdalok_ [_Old Hungarian Folk Songs_] for two clarinets, two bassoons and strings WoO - arr. as _Magyar rondó_ for cello and piano WoO (1917):
_Prelude and Fugue no.8_ from _Das Wohltemperirte Clavier Book I_ by J.S. Bach BWV853 - arr. for cello and piano WoO (1951):



Sonata for cello and piano op.4 (1909-10):
Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
_Three Chorale Preludes_ for organ attributed to J.S. Bach - arr. for cello and piano WoO (1924):


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Guillaume Costeley and Claude le Jeune the last three works on cd. Listened to the majority of the disk yesterday morning
> 
> View attachment 112957
> 
> 
> View attachment 112958
> 
> 
> Philip Glass- Vikingur Olafsson
> 
> View attachment 112959


The ear of the Hugenots,a very fine rcording.


----------



## Rogerx

Kolja Lessing (violin), Rainer Maria Klaas (piano), Anton Kuerti (piano) performing; Carl Czerny: Violin Sonatas

Grand Sonata for Pianoforte and Violni in A major/ Sonata concertante for Violin & Piano in E flat


----------



## Red Terror

Magnificent recording.

I propose that 'the big three' be ameliorated thus: Bach, Haydn, Beethoven

_Glorious Haydn!_


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Quintet. Belcea Quartet, Till Fellner. Inspired by the current thread I listened to this performance again and it is indeed one of my favourites. Not quite as warm as some others, but incisive and insightful to listen to. Very recommended (as are the string quartets in the same album).


----------



## Vasks

*Luchesi - Overture to "L'inganno scoperto" (Belli/Concerto)
Paisiello - Sinfonia funebre (Mazzola/Dynamic)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #8 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
Salieri - Sinfonia "Il giorno onomastico" (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Dausgaard conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Boris Berezovsky (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro.


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

When I bought this CD I made a good choice. Simply wonderful!


----------



## Zofia

limts OwO


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ancerl conducting; Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Götterdämmerung - Act 2 - Solti*
Wagner loves his brass instruments


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold*

Arrived this afternoon and sounds really great from the start.

This is the edition with a full libretto


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> *Korngold*
> 
> Arrived this afternoon and sounds really great from the start.
> 
> This is the edition with a full libretto


It is great!!............


----------



## Itullian

Rasumovsky 1 & 2


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIE UNIVERSELLE
_Sampler of Works by Various Composers_
*Jordi Savall* - director
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Hesperion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concerts des Nations

_Alia Vox_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112973


Some warm music for a chilly, rainy day.


----------



## Kivimees

Local hero, Tõnu Kõrvits.
Moorland Elegies

It's not for everyone, but I like it.


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112973
> 
> 
> Some warm music for a chilly, rainy day.


Love Lute owo <3


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> The ear of the Hugenots,a very fine rcording.


You're absolutely right! And very obvious even to my amateur ear :lol:. - the exceptionally good performance under direction of Paul van Nevel, not that they need _my_ endorsement.

Those Huguenots had very characterful, individual sound and I like the use of sparser vocals.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Symphonies 1 and 2. Staatsphil. Rheinland-Pfalz/ Rasilainen (CPO)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dimace

Although has passed only one day since the last time I visited our wonderful forum and I had written something, I missed you my friends! Working without musical conversations with good friends is something I really don't like.

As you (maybe) can remember, one of my latest presentations was the 5th volume of *Geoffrey Douglas Madge plays Leopold Godowsky! * Immediately I'm coming to you with the *Volume ONE* of this extra class series. *Here Geoffrey plays the 29 first Leopolds Studies after Chopins Studies.* (in 2 CDs. The whole amount of studies are 53)

In Triakontameron I told you few words about Australians quality. The same highest quality is to be found also in this set. These works are MUCH more difficult than the Triakontameron pieces. The good news is that, despite the enormous difficulties, the musicality is on the highest possible level. 









_I suggest to invest on these series! (complete) I assure you that you will not regret_.


----------



## Flavius

Saygun: Piano Music, 'Anadolu'dan, 'Aksak...10 Sketches on Aksak Rhythms. Uçbasaran (Naxos)


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Korngold*
> 
> Arrived this afternoon and sounds really great from the start.
> 
> This is the edition with a full libretto


THE OPERA! Period!


----------



## Joe B

A little Vaughn Williams while snow is falling outside:


----------



## WildThing

*Prokofiev - Cinderella*

André Previn: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

15 dollars US.
Buy it!!!!!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Eroica - Bernstein!


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to what i just received Pomponio Nenna on Nonsuch record , this is an LP needless to says.Comming from Israel, far away.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112982


This CD arrived today. It received two Grammy Award nominations this year but didn't win.


----------



## Red Terror

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112982
> 
> 
> This CD arrived today. It received two Grammy Award nominations this year but didn't win.


Just as well, grammys don't mean anything.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## D Smith

Chamber music today.

Faure: Piano Quartets 1 & 2. Trio Wanderer and Antoine Tamesit. Beautifully performed and recommended. I'm a fan of this trio.










Clara Schuman: Piano Trio in G minor ; Robert Schuman: Piano Trio No. 3 in G monor. Boulanger Trio. This is a lovely disc with exceptionally fine playing. My only criticism is they included Rihm's Fremde Szenen at the end. While this is a piece I'd listen to when in the mood, coming after the Schumann makes no sense at all to me.










Elgar: Piano Quintet. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Caroline Widmann, David McCarroll, Pauline Sachse & Martin Helmchen. Lovely ensemble playing. Such a gorgeous work.










Haydn: Piano Trio in G Major. Op. 82; Mozart Piano trio No. 4; Schubert Piano trio No. 2 in E flat Major. Haydn Ensemble Trio. Very well played. The trio has a clear and round tone and a delight to listen to.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: German Dances 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Zofia

will soon be bed time listening to this disc. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. 9. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM_


----------



## SONNET CLV

Not all discs have great sound. Music recorded in the Soviet Union in the 1960s can be chancy at best where sound-quality is concerned. One of the discs that suffers is the following, which I took a listen to again today:















Still, I can overlook poor sound-quality when the performance is this good. We have here, after all, the great Evgeni Mravinsky conducting the Leningrad Philharmonic in what is a generally unfamiliar work (the Klyuzner Symphony No.2) and a rather well-known one (the Stravinsky _Petrushka_).

I hang onto this disc for the Klyuzner work. Every time I play this I end up repeating the third movement Andante, which remains a favorite work of Soviet-era modernism. Every time I hear this movement I think "That's exactly the sort of music I like to hear." And thus the repeating.

I repeated the movement again today, after the symphony finished (and it finishes to audience applause -- this is apparently a "Live" concert performance from March 3, 1964. -- I don't know exactly what I was doing on that particular day, but I'm glad Mravinsky was conducting Boris Klyuzner's Second Symphony that day; I'm glad to have gotten the opportunity to hear this work.)

I tend to treasure Mravinsky performances, but this disc is special, even if the sound-quality is not.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> A little Vaughn Williams while snow is falling outside:





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112982
> 
> 
> This CD arrived today. It received two Grammy Award nominations this year but didn't win.


Super special CDs from a very BIG composer! Vaughan, through out his music, emphatically realizes the purpose of the post-romantic British School and delivers highest standard music. He has a CLEAR vision (something completely unknown to other composers) and serves also ideally the British Musical Tradition. Excellent, my friends!


----------



## Dimace

SONNET CLV said:


> Not all discs have great sound. Music recorded in the Soviet Union in the 1960s can be chancy at best where sound-quality is concerned. One of the discs that suffers is the following, which I took a listen to again today:
> 
> View attachment 112986
> View attachment 112987
> 
> 
> Still, I can overlook poor sound-quality when the performance is this good. We have here, after all, the great Evgeni Mravinsky conducting the Leningrad Philharmonic in what is a generally unfamiliar work (the Klyuzner Symphony No.2) and a rather well-known one (the Stravinsky _Petrushka_).
> 
> I hang onto this disc for the Klyuzner work. Every time I play this I end up repeating the third movement Andante, which remains a favorite work of Soviet-era modernism. Every time I hear this movement I think "That's exactly the sort of music I like to hear." And thus the repeating.
> 
> I repeated the movement again today, after the symphony finished (and it finishes to audience applause -- this is apparently a "Live" concert performance from March 3, 1964. -- I don't know exactly what I was doing on that particular day, but I'm glad Mravinsky was conducting Boris Klyuzner's Second Symphony that day; I'm glad to have gotten the opportunity to hear this work.)
> 
> I tend to treasure Mravinsky performances, but this disc is special, even if the sound-quality is not.


Very nice presentation, my dear! I don't know the composer and I will buy this one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 4 "Missa sunt bona mixta malis" HHXII:2*
Hickox, Collegium Musicum 90 Chorus

Only two pieces of this Mass still exist that I can find, but I like what is there.

*Bortkiewicz: Preludes, Op. 40*





Some are excellent, and others are just all right, so it averages out to a good set.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Overtures 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Itullian

Some partitas.


----------



## Flavius

Hovhaness: Cello Concerto; Sym. 22, 'City of Light'. Starker, Seattle Sym./ Russell Davies, Hovhaness (Naxos)


----------



## senza sordino

We had a snow day today, no teaching. The first snow day in 24 years! Our city has nearly ground to a halt. Not the most snow we've had in 24 years, but it's a lot. Not a lot of snowploughs here, plenty of hills, lots of bridges and a public transit system not designed for heavy snow.

So today I was indoors listening to the following:
Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra Symphonic Poem. I bought this disk a few years ago not sure what to expect. I love it. Terrific music.









Ferguson Sonata no 2, Britten Suite for violin and piano, Walton Violin Sonata. From Spotify. I would be happy to have this disk in my collection. 









Rubbra Symphonies 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11. From Spotify. I've now listened to all of Rubbra's symphonies. Enjoyable but I haven't heard enough to pick a favourite 









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra. From Spotify 









Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia, An American Overture. From my collection


----------



## Guest

Today's listening.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Hammerklavier, played by Grigory Sokolov. A gripping performance. It can be heard on YouTube: 



 .


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Dreamlines, Zamboturfidir, Asumani, Fortuna Sepio Nos, Partita inE, Two Step Passion. Segnitz, Schwartz, Pipal, Thomas, Trier, Clippert.../ Ince (Innova)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112991


This is one of my favorite albums featuring the clarinet.


----------



## deprofundis

*You know me by now , i wont the best of the best of my favorite Composers work, i purchased Palestrina: canticum canticorum song of song on Helios label, and it's the best so far, the naxos was not that good, the other one i had was not that good either Hilliard ensemble, ockay i know what you may think, deprofundis !!! how dare you dislike Hilliard ensemble, you will go to hell for this... well i'm sorry i did not like the sleeve and the sound of it all.

This one is just perfect! pro cantione bruno turner lead did what i expect of this work, quite solide rendition, on a non classical spectrum ,i bought the new Dead can Dance Dyonisos and i dont like it i'm afraid too world not enought dark wave.

Sometime And this is it folks goodbye :tiphat:

*


----------



## pmsummer

(FROM) SLEEP
Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake.
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
American Contemporary Music Ensemble
Grace Davidson - soprano
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## agoukass

Purcell: Ayres for the Theater

Tafelmusik


----------



## Red Terror

Kontrapunctus said:


> Today's listening.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112992


Purcell is not my favorite Baroque composer, but I like some of his works and thought I would try this album. I like it fairly well and think I'll keep it rather than putting it in my box of CDs to donate to the library.


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting; Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Judith van Wanrooij (soprano) & Patrick Henckens (tenor)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112993


I finished listening to the eight-CD set of Glazunov's symphonies and other works tonight. I really enjoyed the last CD that includes Piano Concerto No. 1, Piano Concerto No. 2, Concerto for alto saxophone and string orchestra, and Reverie for horn and orchestra.

Now for a change of pace, a little Debussy before bedtime.


----------



## Rogerx

Gábor Takács-Nagy conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 1

Divertimento in B flat major, K137/ Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453/ Piano Concerto No. 18 in B flat major, K456/
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major 

Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

Quartetto DuePiùDue performing; Cambini: 6 Flute Quartets, T145-150.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Tom Krause (bass), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Olaf Bär (bass), Richard Cohn (tenor), William Watson (counter-tenor), Patrice Michaels (soprano), Debra Austin (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of piano music last night and this morning from Paul Dessau and Hanns Eisler.

These are the two men who were at the forefront of musical life in what was to become the German Democratic Republic. Before that, both composers left Germany during the 1930s and ended up in the USA. Eisler especially did well with film scores and songs, and even received a research grant from the Rockefeller Foundation. Both collaborated extensively with Bertolt Brecht.

Eisler and Dessau were ardent Marxists, not exactly the sort of political affiliation that was welcome in the USA once the Cold War had kicked in. After appearing before a HUAC hearing in 1948 Eisler was deported (even his own sister had denounced him) and eventually both he and Dessau settled in the fledgling DDR.

The discs here are certainly worth listening to, especially Eisler's three sonatas and his set of variations, but their respective output for piano amounts to little more than career sidebars when judged against their work as a whole - it is fair to say that the priorities of both men lay elsewhere.

Recordings were made in Dresden and Leipzig during the 1970s, and the featured pianists are Walter Olbertz, Gerhard Erber and Siegfried Stöckigt.

_Fünf Frühe Klavierstücke_ WoO (1918 and 1922):
Sonata no.1 op.1 (1921-22):
_(4) Klavierstücke_ op.3 (1923):
_(Zweite) Sonata in Form von Variationen_ [Piano Sonata no.2] op.6 (1925):
_(8) Klavierstücke_ op.8 (1925):
_Klavierstücke für Kinder_ op.31 (1932):
_Sieben Klavierstücke_ op.32 (1932):
_Sonatine_ [_Gradus ad parnassum_] op.44 (1934):
_Ouvertüre für zwei Pianos_ WoO (1940-45):
Variationen für Klavier WoO (1941):
_Dritte Sonate für Klavier_ WoO (1943):
_Fuge_ in G-minor WoO (1946):
_Fuge_ in B-flat WoO (1946):










Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
_Guernica_, piano piece after Picasso (1938):
_Neun Klavierstücke_ [_Nine Piano Pieces_] (1952):
_Fantasietta_ in C-sharp (1971):
_Sonatine_ (1975): ***

*** partly orchestral


----------



## Enthusiast

No computer yesterday ... but I did have music including another disc of Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius and Pettersson's 6 and 7. A Scandinavian day if you include Finland in Scandinavia (another thread has been debating this).


----------



## canouro

Albinoni - Anthony Camden, The London Virtuosi, John Georgiadis ‎- Oboe Concerti Op. 9, Nos. 2, 3, 5, 8, 9 & 11


----------



## canouro

Jordi Savall ‎- Tous Les Matins Du Monde


----------



## Vronsky

Artistes Repertoires
Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 'Appassionata'
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf & Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano) performing; Brahms: The Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's 2nd ... probably my favourite of his four.


----------



## Bourdon

*French music for Clarinet and Piano*


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Respighi: Roman Festivals-Fountains of Rome-Pines of Rome

Rome Symphony Orchestra.

Disc 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Aside from the obvious instruments that can express so much (piano, violin..) I think the clarinet may be my favourite instrument. Reger's music is solidly Romantic and yet a little unassuming at the same time.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano); Autograph

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Lyric Pieces Op. 65: No. 6 - Wedding Day at Troldhaugen
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

R. Strauss Oboe and Horn Concertos
Karajan/BPO
96k/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray Audio (from the Karajan Strauss box set)

Very nice pieces overall, feel a bit more "classical" than most of Strauss. Excellent sonics.


----------



## Vasks

_American women_

*Libby Larsen - Overture - Parachute Dancing (Martin/Leonarda)
Donna Kelly Eastman - Signs of the Zodiac (Olkiewicz/Capstone)
Lera Auerbach - Piano Trio (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)
Ellen Zwillich - Symphony #2 (Smith/Louisville)*


----------



## Jacck

*Götterdämmerung, Act III, Solti*
epic finale to an epic cycle


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113017


Mozart always pleases.


----------



## Enthusiast

A little Feldman-like but the pieces are quite short!









Quite stormy in parts. Impressive music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos conducting; Falla: Noches en los jardines de España /Albéniz: Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70/Turina: Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Fortunate is the man...*

who hears these pieces for the first time or after a long interval (as in my case),

*Johannes Brahms 
String Quintet no.1in F major, op.88
String Quintet no.2 in G major, op.111*









Members of the *Berlin Philharmonic Octet*

My obsession with Brahms chamber music continues, what's next....


----------



## Red Terror

_"In the dark depths, violent cries of death./ There the red flames carried/ The steaming lava across the land."_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing three new...well, second-hand...arrivals today. Not entirely sure why the cover of the Schmidt disc states that the piano quintet is in D - according to the sources I've come across it's actually in G.

_Concertante Variations on a theme of Beethoven_ for piano left-hand and orchestra (1923):
Quintet in G for piano left-hand, two violins, viola and cello (1926):



Orchestral suite from the incidental music for the radio drama _King Arthur_ by D.G. Bridson WoO - arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (orig. 1937 - arr. 1990s):
_The World of the Spirit_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra WoO - arr. by Paul Hindmarsh [Texts: Biblical sources/Mary Duclaux/William Blake/William Wordsworth/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Emily Brontë/Michelangelo/Arthur Stanley/Fr. Jamin/Empedocles/anon./Ivan Turgenev/Henry Vaughan/Joseph Estlin Carpenter/Gerard Manley Hopkins/Robert Bridges/Richard Ellis Roberts] (orig. 1938 - arr. 1990s):
_An American Overture_, formerly known as _Occasional Overture_ op.27 (1941):



_Overture: May Day_ op.22 (1948):
Symphony no.1 op.33 (1958):
Symphony no.5 op.46 (1967):


----------



## Enthusiast

Schmidt's 2nd Symphony ... definitely a worthwhile work. But you already knew that, I'm sure!


----------



## Red Terror

The Haydn craze continues.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yowza! I'm seeing a lot of bling...


----------



## haydnguy

*Monteverdi*

vespro della beata vergine

Rinaldo Alessandrini
Concerto Italiano


----------



## Flavius

Petterson: Sym. 14. Radio Symphony Orch. Beriin/ Arnell (CPO)


----------



## Guest

An excellent new release.


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 5 in E-Flat HXXII:4 and Mass No. 8 in C HXXII:8*
Richard Hickox, Collegium Musicum 90

These Masses and performances are beautiful, joyful, and full of praise for the Lord. Haydn is just as good in this area as he is in symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Wow. The fast Sonatas are electrifying and the slow ones are hypnotic. Great sound (Qobuz 16/44.1)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Realized I didn't have a 'proper' version of Pachelbel's Canon so this is one of two CDs I received recently that features it.. Digging his other music too


----------



## canouro

Annie Fischer live: Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 58 (1981) / Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Peter Mura


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Violin Concertos 

Jeanne Lamon, violin & director 
Tafelmusik


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to something a bit 'heavier'. Symphony No. 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113024


I really enjoy the Finzi Clarinet Concerto recording I got recently and decided try this CD next.


----------



## Itullian

Does anyone know if there are any other recordings of these works
using the piano?
Thanks


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some Russian music, yesterday and today.
*

Rachmaninov*
Préludes Opp. 3/2, 23 & 32
*Boris Berezovsky, piano*
[Mirare, 2004]










*
Dmitri Shostakovich*
Sonata in D minor for cello and piano, Op. 40
Eight pieces for cello and piano
*Alfred Schnittke*
Madrigal In Memoriam Oleg Kagan, for solo cello
Klingende Buchstaben for solo cello
Sonata No. 1 for cello and piano*
Alban Gerhardt, cello; Steven Osborne, piano*
[Hyperion, 2005]









*

Sergey Prokofiev*
String Quartets No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50 and No. 2 in F, Op. 92
Sonata for Two Violins in C, Op. 56
*Pavel Haas Quartet*
[Supraphon, 2009]










I already have LP recordings of the Prokofiev quartets (Novak Quartet on Philips) and the Shostakovich cello sonata (? artists - I can't find the LP today!) but the Schnittke works are new to me. As ever, these will take a while for me to absorb.

Having listened a few times now to Berezovsky playing the Rachmaninov préludes that disc has become a current favourite.

I'm surprised at how different the Pavel Haas Quartet's readings of the Prokofiev quartets are from the earlier Novak Quartet's - much more 'robust' and a 'bigger' sound all round, but the Novak were very delicate and precise which I rather liked, if they sounded a little 'under-powered' in places. As ever one becomes imprinted on a familiar old recording so this will take some getting used to!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-3rd,5th and 8th Symphonies.
> 
> Concertgebouw conducted by Harnoncourt.
> 
> Having recently listened with intent to both the Harnoncourt and Minkowski cycles and also bearing in mind the superb accounts by Anima Eterna one can only conclude that Schubert is well served by such a range of excellent recordings and interpretations.


.....and as I listen again this evening I can only reiterate the point I made a while ago......marvellous!


----------



## RockyIII

Itullian said:


> Does anyone know if there are any other recordings of these works using the piano? Thanks


I know of at least one that had some good reviews, a 2007 release of BWV 1014-1019 by Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin, and Enrico Pace, piano.


----------



## Itullian

First rate playing and sound.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms, Strauss, Reger, Rihm: Schicksalslied, Drei Hymnen, An die Hoffnung, Holderlin-Frag.. Mattila, Kosters...Berliner Phil./ Abbado (Sony)


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound (Qobuz 16/44.1)










(The Busoni is a small work for piano and strings, not the monster full concerto!)


----------



## Dimace

For one time let us go to the movies.* Terry Gilliam's Brazil with Michael Kamen's music score*, my friends! This one IS classic. Very classic. And terrifying beautiful. (Milan Label, EAN 743211112420, France Imported CD)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just been listening to Honegger's Pacific 231 for the first time in a while. It's really rather good.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still making my way through the works of Sir Peter Maxwell Davies.


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano trios Op. 70/2, Op. 97. Faust, Melnikov, Queyras. These are period instrument performances and performed very well as you can guess. The Op. 70 fares better for me. I think the Archduke is written so as to sound better with a modern piano. But these recordings are very enjoyable to hear as alternate approaches.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Zofia




----------



## Joe B

Derek Greten-Harrison leading Etherea Vocal Ensemble in "Hymn to the Dawn":


----------



## pmsummer

MARY'S MUSIC
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
*Scottish Early Music Consort*
Warwick Edwards - director
_
Chandos_


----------



## WildThing

*Puccini: Turandot*

Zubin Mehta: London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir.

Prepping to see it live tomorrow night with the wifey. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Dimace said:


> For one time let us go to the movies.* Terry Gilliam's Brazil with Michael Kamen's music score*, my friends! This one IS classic. Very classic. And terrifying beautiful. (Milan Label, EAN 743211112420, France Imported CD)


Many years ago, I shared a beach house one summer with Michael Kamen and his two young daughters. One who was taken way too early --

Now --










Mozart: Piano Concerto in D Major, KV 466

Sir Colin Davis leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113026


I enjoy listening to a couple of John Knowles Paine CDs that I got last year, but it seems ironic that an "American Classics" album was recorded in Northern Ireland.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113027


This is one of my top two favorite Bruch albums. Did I mention that I only have two Bruch albums?


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich and Prokofiev: Cello Sonatas 

Lynn Harrell, cello
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano) performing; Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata/Schumann: Stücke im Volkston/Debussy: Cello Sonata


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor 

Berlin Philharmonic / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Rogerx

Jaap van Zweden conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas.


----------



## sonance

Maurice Emmanuel: Les 6 Sonatines
Laurent Wagschal, piano (timpani)


----------



## Rogerx

István Várdai (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano music of Max Reger this morning and early afternoon.

The two variations sets lie at the heart of Reger's large piano output, most of which comes under the miniature category - when it came to keyboards Reger saved the real blood and thunder for the organ.

_Aus meinem Tagebuche_ vols. 2 and 4 op.82 (1904-12):










_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand_ WoO (1901):
_In Der Nacht_ WoO (1902):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ WoO (c.1901-06):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von J.S. Bach_ op.81 (1904):



_Six Morceaux_ op.24 (1898):
_Variationen und Füge uber ein Thema von George Philipp Telemann_ op.134 (1914):


----------



## Jacck

*Robert Schumann - Dichterliebe; Op 48* (Christian Gerhaher)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas 1,7,10 & 14

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs.


----------



## Enthusiast

Norgard's 6th etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nezet-Seguin conducting; Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Organ, String and Timpani & Stabat Mater.

  Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Organ, String and Timpani & Stabat Mater

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), James O'Donnell (organ), Kate Royal (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis conducting; Bruckner: Bruckner: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## Jacck

Henry Purcell: "Come Come Ye Sons Of Art" - Ode for bithday Queen Mary
beautiful, as almost everything by Purcell


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Beethoven 9 Symphonien (1963)
Karajan/BPO
96k/24b FLAC ripped from Blu-Ray audio

I am struck by how much slower the tempi are than his 1977 cycle. The mix is less crowded and more austere. The tympani are rather weakly presented in the recording, which is sad to me, because I love a booming tympani. It is a very nice recording and I see why people love it, but 1977 speaks more to me. I want thrills, not austerity.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Les Fetes de Polymnie" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Marias - Selections from "Suitte d'un gout etranger" (Coin/Decca)
P. D. Philador - Suite, Op. 1, No. 5 (Les Delices/private label)
Marchand - Miscellaneous harpsichord pieces (Rousset/Ambronay)
Charpentier - Premiere Lecon de Tenebres du Mercredy Saint (Kossenko/Alpha)*


----------



## Vronsky

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini & Claudio Arrau


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113031


There are several excellent recordings of these works, and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Rogerx

Jameson Cooper (violin James Dickenson performing: Spohr: Duet for two violins, Op. 67 No. 1
Duet for two violins, Op. 67 No. 2/ Duet for two violins, Op. 67 No. 3/ Duo for 2 Violins in E flat major, WoO 21 No. 3/ Duos (3) for 2 Violins, Op. 67.


----------



## haydnguy

*Chopin, etc.*

Disk #1

*Chopin* 
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor
Variations on "La ci darem la mano" by Mozart

*Schumann*
Chopin (Carnaval op. 9 no. 12)

*Grieg*
Study "Hommage a Chopin"

*Barber*
Nocturne

*Tchaikovsky*
Un poco di Chopin

Disk #2

*Chopin*
Rondo for Two Pianos in C major
Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor

*Mompou*
Variations on a theme by Chopin

*Chopin*
Impromptu #4 in C sharp minor
"Fantaisie-Impromptu"


----------



## canouro

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart / Karl Böhm, Wiener Philharmoniker ‎- Requiem


----------



## Enthusiast

IMO Mozart's choral and religious music does not show him at his best but it is still delightful music.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_The Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz, Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques, with instrumental ensemble
Matthew White and Stephen Stubbs - musical directors
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## D Smith

Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2. "Antar" Ansermet/ L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. Still one of the best recordings of this available.


----------



## Jacck

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Stabat Mater* (Abbado)
*Antonín Dvořák - Stabat Mater* (Harnoncourt )


----------



## Vronsky

Jean Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5
Osmo Vänskä & Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Handel: 6 Concerti Grossi, Op. 3 

Tafelmusik


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> Henry Purcell: "Come Come Ye Sons Of Art" - Ode for bithday Queen Mary
> beautiful, as almost everything by Purcell


 The David Munrow recordings were my first introduction to these pieces.Now they sound less attractive.


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113031
> 
> 
> There are several excellent recordings of these works, and this is one of my favorites.


And rightly so.


----------



## Bourdon

* Beethoven *

piano sonatas 4,8 & 10


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE SUBLIME
_Songs on texts by Rainer Maria Rilke, Louise Bogan, Fleurine_
*Brad Mehldau*
Brad Mehldau - composer, piano
Renée Fleming - soprano
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Enthusiast

An extraordinary piece. I'm somehow floating just above the ground having just heard it!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> An extraordinary piece. I'm somehow floating just above the ground having just heard it!
> 
> View attachment 113037


Messiaen is great,I recognize your experience.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Colin M

Schumann Symphony No. 3 E flat M ("Rhenish") von Karajan Berlin (1972)

The composition is just supremely confident and reassuring in the most humble way. The performance follows close behind led by a conductor whose love for his orchestra is evident and and an orchestra whose love for its conductor is evident. It hasn't ever gotten more perfect than this.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

I enjoyed this recording this morning, or rather, most of it. Qobuz USA doesn't have full licensing rights, so the first movement of BWV 1041 and 1042 play for only 30 seconds. I'll probably buy a hi-res FLAC version. Great playing and sound.


----------



## canouro

Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky / The London Symphony Chorus And Orchestra - Claudio Abbado ‎- Elena Obraztsova


----------



## Dimace

I see that you are listening, posting and suggesting with full energy, power and engagement. Very difficult to follow you now, my dearest friends, but I will cutch you up at the weekend! (hopefully) For the time being a quite surprisingly (again) suggestion from me, based not on my love for the composer but on the collectability of the object. (Take care that this one is the 1st NOT HYBRID version of this SACD. This means that is playable ONLY in SACD players!) The other important factor is that the composer himself conducts his works! This is something quite seldom and adds value to this SACD. So, ladies and gentleman>> *Igor Stravinsky*>> *The rite of spring *(I hate it!) and >>>>* The Firebird Suite* (I hate it but not so much!) For Igors funs (there are many among us) a MUST!









(under what I' listening now... )


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113042


I like this album a lot but haven't heard any others by Geoghegan. The young performer put out several albums back around 2008 to 2012, with some good reviews, but nothing since. I wonder why. Is bassoon repertoire that limited?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This is a good recording to introduce someone to Brahms' 1st. The Haydn Variations are especially good.


----------



## Guest

Very nice. Qobuz's site describes this music as a mix of Bartok, Britten, and Tippett. Seems fairly accurate. Very good playing and sound.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## agoukass

Tartini: Flute Concertos 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
I Solisti Veneti / Claudio Scimone


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113048


Very good live recordings from 2005 and 2006.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This is a good gateway recording for Brahms' 2nd. It states it as it is without a lot of interventions. From here you can jump into the interesting/quirky recordings.


----------



## D Smith

Violin Sonatas: Janacek, Grieg and Franck. Vadim Repin, Nikolai Lugansky. The best performance on this disc is the Janacek. The interpretation was just right and the soloist's tone suited the piece. The Grieg was appropriately frothy and the Franck was very good, but I've heard other performances I prefer, Midori and MacDonald's being one.










Piano for four hands. Alessio Bax and Lucille Chung. They play the four hand version of Stravinsky's Petrouchka well, but I would have liked a bit more energy. They fare much better with Brahms' 16 waltzes, effortlessly gliding along the dance floor. Finally, they finish convincingly with some Piazzolla tangos making for an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Vronsky

The Old Hall Manuscript
The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Die schone Mullerin 

Peter Pears, tenor 
Benjamin Britten, piano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113051


I love Amazon same day delivery. Happy Valentine's Day to me!


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in works by William Grant Still:


----------



## MusicSybarite

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sergey Prokofiev[/B]
> String Quartets No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50 and No. 2 in F, Op. 92
> Sonata for Two Violins in C, Op. 56
> *Pavel Haas Quartet*
> [Supraphon, 2009]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have LP recordings of the Prokofiev quartets (Novak Quartet on Philips) and the Shostakovich cello sonata (? artists - I can't find the LP today!) but the Schnittke works are new to me. As ever, these will take a while for me to absorb.
> 
> Having listened a few times now to Berezovsky playing the Rachmaninov préludes that disc has become a current favourite.
> 
> I'm surprised at how different the Pavel Haas Quartet's readings of the Prokofiev quartets are from the earlier Novak Quartet's - much more 'robust' and a 'bigger' sound all round, but the Novak were very delicate and precise which I rather liked, if they sounded a little 'under-powered' in places. As ever one becomes imprinted on a familiar old recording so this will take some getting used to!


That ensemble plays with thorough fierceness! A high-caliber reading.


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113051
> 
> 
> I love Amazon same day delivery. Happy Valentine's Day to me!


If Tchaikovsky only had written the _Piano Trio_, it would be enough to consider him a major composer.


----------



## pmsummer

MNEMOSYNE
_Repertoire spanning twenty two centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of 
*Athenaeus* to the "Estonian Lullaby" of *Veljo Tormis*, via folk song 
fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by *Tallis, 
Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek*, a Russian psalm, a 
Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and more._
The Hilliard Ensemble
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​Jan Garbarek - tenor, soprano saxophones
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113052


Helseth is not just another pretty face. Her playing has such wonderful clarity and emotion.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing and conducting; Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 24

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113052
> 
> 
> *Helseth is not just another pretty face.* Her playing has such wonderful clarity and emotion.


What a Living Death! Oui,oui,oui! Approved, my friend! Excellent! Masterpiece! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Suite for strings /Gli Uccelli / Suite for strings and Organ G-Dur

Rome Symphony Orchestra.

Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Krzysztof Urbański conducting; Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22/ Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13/ Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14/ Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post./ Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orcheste.


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## haydnguy

*Williams*

Symphonies 1-9 * Orchestral Works

Bernard Haitink, conductor
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Disk 1

A Sea Symphony (Symphony #1)

Disk 2

A London Symphony (Symphony #2)
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Disk 3

A Pastoral Symphony (Symphony #3)
Symphony #4

Disk 4

Symphony #5
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
The Lark Ascending

Disk 5

Symphony #6
In the Fen Country
On Wenlock Edge

Disk 6

Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony #7)

Disk 7

Symphony #8
Symphony #9


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting; Bach: Violin Concertos

Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043/Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056/ Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041/ Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042.

Itzhak Perlman/Pinchas Zukerman/English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Complete Piano Trios

Trio Parnassus performing ; Hummel - Complete Piano Trios


----------



## Jacck

still sick and off from work, but feeling better already, I started my sunny morning with 
*Scriabin - Symphony 3 (Svetlanov) *
the symphony contains many beautiful sunny parts with birds chirping


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ works this morning and early afternoon. If there's anyone out there who likes organ music and especially appreciates long, chewy post-Bachian fugues and passacaglias then Max could be your man if his work is unfamiliar to you.

_Ten Pieces_ op.69 (1902):
_Four Preludes and Fugues_ nos. 1-3 op.85 (1905):



_Fantasy and Fugue on the name of B-A-C-H_ op.46 (1900):
_Twelve Pieces_ nos. 1-6 op.59 (1901):
_Fantasy and Fugue_ in D-minor op.135b (1916):



_Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ op.73 (1903):
_Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue_ in E-minor op.127 (1913):


----------



## sonance

Telemann: Fantasias for viola da gamba
Paolo Pandolfo, viola da gamba (glossa)


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach - Bachianas*

J.M. Bach: Ach, bleib bei uns, Herr Jesu Christ
by Andreas Staier and Musica Antiqua Köln and Reinhard Goebel and Rheinische Kantorei 
J.M. Bach: Auf, laßt uns den Herren loben
by Ulla Groenewold & Musica Antiqua Köln & Reinhard Goebel & Andreas Staier 
J.M. Bach: Es ist ein großer Gewinn
by Maria Zedelius & Musica Antiqua Köln & Reinhard Goebel & Andreas Staier
J.M. Bach: Liebster Jesu, hör mein Flehen Dialog zum Sonntag Reminiscere
by Maria Zedelius & David Cordier & Paul Elliott & Hein Meens & Michael Schopper & Musica Antiqua Köln & Reinhard Goebe 
J.M. Bach: Ach, wie sehnlich wart' ich der Zeit
by Maria Zedelius & Andreas Staier & Musica Antiqua Köln & Reinhard Goebel 
G.C. Bach: Siehe, wie fein und lieblich Geburtstagskantate (Psalm 133)
by Paul Elliott & Hein Meens & Stephen Varcoe & Andreas Staier & Musica Antiqua Köln & Reinhard Goebel 
J. Christoph Bach: Meine Freundin, du bist schön Hochzeitskantate
by Maria Zedelius & Michael Schopper & David Cordier & Paul Elliott & Musica Antiqua Köln & Rheinische Kantorei & Reinhard Goebel


----------



## NLAdriaan

The 8th Bruckner can be found in this new discovery, be it that the recordings are from the turn of the century. A dark horse, it might well be the ultimate Bruckner (partly) cycle!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène and Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass) performing; _Schubert_: String Quintet & Lieder.


----------



## Bourdon

*Górecki*


----------



## Zofia

Father must fly to Washington D.C. today. I finished school so Mother and I will be watching this tonight.






​


----------



## JW3

A little piano and cello


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky (piano) performing; Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano.

Estampe No. 3 - Jardins sous la pluie/ Estampes (3)/ Hommage à Haydn/ Images pour piano - Book 2/ L'isle joyeuse/ La plus que lente.


----------



## D Smith

Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music,Oboe Concerto, Flos campi , Piano Concerto. Sarah Jeffrey, Oboe, Louis Lortie Piano. Oundjian/Toronto. A VW potpourri. The Serenade is the choral version which is very well sung but felt a little lightweight compared to the Boult version. The Oboe Concerto was warm and uplifting. But the two standouts are the Piano Concerto - Lortie played briliantly and meshed well with the orchestra, and Flos Campi. I thought the choral work on this was just right (performed by the Elmer Isler Singers) and Teng Li's Viola was lovely.This may be the best recording I've heard of this work. Recommended overall.


----------



## Merl

I do like Nowak's mainstream, traditional readings. Lovely recording of all 4 symphonies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113065


This is a wonderful recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss, Metamorphosen (1945), version for string septet.


----------



## sonance

first listen:
21st Century Cello Concertos by Bruno Mantovani, Philippe Schoeller and Gilbert Amy
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken/Günther Herbig; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Alexander Briger; Orchestre de Paris/Gilbert Amy (harmonia mundi)


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2, String Quintet Op. 97. Pavel Haas Quartet, Boris Gitburg, Pavel Niki. It's hard for me to think what could be bettered about these performances. There are a lot of great Piano Quintets available but what this one has over the others in my opinion, is the sheer sense of spontaneity. It's a performance I absolutely love and is at the top of a crowded list. The American String Quintet is equally outstanding, played with verve and insight. Highly recommended.


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 

Elsie Morison, soprano
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

James Conlon conducting; Shostakovitch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Suite from Lady Macbeth

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)

Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

When I first acquired this work I was shocked at how "Mahlerian" it was and since it pre-dated Mahler's first symphony and since Rott was a school friend of Mahler I came to the conclusion Mahler borrowed ideas from Rott. But now 25 years later, I hear much less Mahlerian traits in this piece.


----------



## Enthusiast

I may be in a Messiaen phase ... . The Concert a Quatre (despite its all star cast) always seems a relatively minor work. Probably I am missing something?


----------



## canouro

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XXI 
Venezia Millenaria 700-1797


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Marinera

*Cipriano de Rore *
Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble

I really like the madrigal for 4 voices Calami Sonum Ferentes. No texts or translations with this issue, but according to google it translates possibly as one of those, 'noisy branches', 'branches, bringing the noise' or 'the sound of branches' I 'd like to know what's the correct translation. Branches, bringing the noise sound almost like Japanese poetry, i'd be a little disappointed if it were just loud or noisy branches. I don't miss texts and translations in religious music like masses or motets, since their subject is more or less known, but with madrigals lack of texts is frustrating.


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> DIMINUITO
> _16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
> *Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
> Anna Maria Friman - voice
> Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
> Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
> Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
> Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
> Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
> Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
> David Mayoral - percussion
> _
> ECM New Series_


oh, what a coincidence ,I was sampling this album just this morning


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Cantatas 140 and 198*
Pieter Jan Leusink, Netherlands Bach Collegium, Holland Boys Choir

Bulldog's game gave me these cantata numbers, and Spotify's search algorithm gave me the performers. Both works sound very good. BWV 198 gets the edge from me because Ruth Holton's soprano voice is utterly fantastic. The oboe also shines in these recordings.

elgars ghost, those Reger organ recordings look appealing. Would you say the Op. 85 preludes and fugues would be a representative sample, or is there another work from the list that knocked your socks off?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, 6 Pieces for Male Chorus*


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Williams*
> 
> Symphonies 1-9 * Orchestral Works
> 
> Bernard Haitink, conductor
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Disk 1
> 
> A Sea Symphony (Symphony #1)
> 
> Disk 2
> 
> A London Symphony (Symphony #2)
> Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> 
> Disk 3
> 
> A Pastoral Symphony (Symphony #3)
> Symphony #4
> 
> Disk 4
> 
> Symphony #5
> Norfolk Rhapsody #1
> The Lark Ascending
> 
> Disk 5
> 
> Symphony #6
> In the Fen Country
> On Wenlock Edge
> 
> Disk 6
> 
> Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony #7)
> 
> Disk 7
> 
> Symphony #8
> Symphony #9
> 
> View attachment 113053





Jacck said:


> still sick and off from work, but feeling better already, I started my sunny morning with
> *Scriabin - Symphony 3 (Svetlanov) *
> the symphony contains many beautiful sunny parts with birds chirping





NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 113054
> 
> 
> The 8th Bruckner can be found in this new discovery, be it that the recordings are from the turn of the century. A dark horse, it might well be the ultimate Bruckner (partly) cycle!





Manxfeeder said:


> *Bax, Symphony No. 3
> *
> View attachment 113055





Vasks said:


> When I first acquired this work I was shocked at how "Mahlerian" it was and since it pre-dated Mahler's first symphony and since Rott was a school friend of Mahler I came to the conclusion Mahler borrowed ideas from Rott. But now 25 years later, I hear much less Mahlerian traits in this piece.





millionrainbows said:


> R. Strauss, Metamorphosen (1945), version for string septet.
> 
> View attachment 113067


Only few of your masterpieces caught my eyes! Special mention to Vaughan-Haitink Duett, which is mega hammer! Keep going my friends. Every day is good for music and love!


----------



## Dimace

>>Manx!

I gave a like to an attempt murder against me! :lol::lol: Schönberg and Boulez! The death Duett! :lol: Nice WE my dearest!


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 4


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction and Allegro Appasionato in G minor, Op. 92* 
Introductinon and Concert Allegro in D minor, Op. 134* 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano and conductor* 
London Symphony Orchestra / Uri Segal


----------



## Zofia

sonance said:


> first listen:
> 21st Century Cello Concertos by Bruno Mantovani, Philippe Schoeller and Gilbert Amy
> Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken/Günther Herbig; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Alexander Briger; Orchestre de Paris/Gilbert Amy (harmonia mundi)


Jean-Guihen Queyras is fantastic I recommend his J.S. Bach CD great listen and very nice packing.


----------



## canouro

Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Op. 46 & 72


----------



## Jacck

*Enescu - Vox Maris, symphonic poem op. 31* (Lawrence Foster)


----------



## Enthusiast

This is really quite a work. I don't know, it doesn't shout out or seem big like you would expect a symphony to be, not even in a gentle or ambiguous way, but it _is _serious and it does enthrall you. But it is hard to say what flavour it is.


----------



## canouro

Beethoven, Otto Klemperer, Symphony No.9 'Choral'


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SONNET CLV

From Estonia:


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Clarinet Trio, op. 116; Sonatas , op. 120, nos 1 & 2. Leister, Bognar, Boettcher (Nimbus)


----------



## Guest

I prefer a more incisive/propulsive approach, but it's well played and recorded (the piano is well forward in the mix). Qobuz 24/88.2


----------



## Vronsky

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2 'Tempest'
Robert Schumann: Fantasia
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg's powerful and lively violin concerto. Each time I listen to this it seems an even bigger work than I had realised. If I live long enough I will declare it the greatest work ever!


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Pettersson: Symphonies 6 & 13; Concertos for String Orch.
Part and Tavener: Summa, the Beatitudes...
Frank: Les Beatitudes
Artyomov: The Way to Olympus


----------



## Guest

It's nice to have a new recording of the Violin Concerto. Very well played and recorded, as are all of the pieces. I'm not a fan of vocal music, so I only listened to the instrumental parts of the Vocal Symphony.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9 in D major*









*Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra *


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Haydn Sym. 82&87
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

I'm giving Haydn a try after dismissing him for more romantic works earlier in my classical deep dive.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. 6. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## canouro

Alan Gilbert / New York Philharmonic
Carl Nielsen: The Symphonies & Concertos


----------



## bharbeke

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 113089
> 
> 
> Haydn Sym. 82&87
> Karajan/BPO
> 44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD
> 
> I'm giving Haydn a try after dismissing him for more romantic works earlier in my classical deep dive.


Haydn generally has something for everybody somewhere in his catalog. What did you try of his in your earlier explorations?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113093


Another John Knowles Paine "American Classics" album that was recorded in Northern Ireland.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"_
*[Rec. 1982]*







_Conductor:_ Leonard Slatkin
_Orchestra:_ St. Louis Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
_Soloists:_ Kathleen Battle, Maureen Forrester

Still one of my favorite Mahler 2 recordings. What a great performance...


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> Schoenberg's powerful and lively violin concerto. Each time I listen to this it seems an even bigger work than I had realised. If I live long enough I will declare it the greatest work ever!
> 
> View attachment 113087


I have to purchase this a second time due to the fact that there are quite a number of CD's in a box somewhere in our boat garage that's going to be ah herculean effort to find. But this CD is a must for me so I'll buy it again


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading Westminster Williamson Voices in choral works by Whitacre, Part, Whitbourn, Hill, Schmidt, Becker, Durufle, Forest, Mendelssohn, and Poch:


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> first listen:
> 21st Century Cello Concertos by Bruno Mantovani, Philippe Schoeller and Gilbert Amy
> Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken/Günther Herbig; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Alexander Briger; Orchestre de Paris/Gilbert Amy (harmonia mundi)


A super disc, it repays repeat listening.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Schoenberg's powerful and lively violin concerto. Each time I listen to this it seems an even bigger work than I had realised. If I live long enough I will declare it the greatest work ever!
> 
> View attachment 113087


Hahn's recording of it may possibly be the best available.


----------



## haydnguy

*Milstein*

Partitas for Unaccompanied violin

Partitas 1,2,3

Nathan Milstein, violin


----------



## Malx

Having had a very busy work week I have had no energy to listen to music so far this week, it also appears shingles hang around and drain your energy - anyway enough of my whinging:

This evenings listening so far:

Disc one of this fine twofer:









Disc one of this box - fine Bach playing on a piano from Katsaris:









Sibelius Symphony No7 from Barbirolli.









Now sticking with Barbirolli - Mahler 6.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Harold In Italy*

I've always had a prejudice against Berlioz. I think some well-meaning music history teacher was too fixated on Beethoven and perfection of structure or something and planted a seed in my impressionable mind. I need to fix that.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## lluissineu

An Argentinian-spanish composer, Mainly film soundtraks (good ones IMO).

Here there is a curious concert, not only because of The music.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 3

LPO / Tennstedt


----------



## lluissineu

Malx said:


> Having had a very busy work week I have had no energy to listen to music so far this week, it also appears shingles hang around and drain your energy - anyway enough of my whinging:
> 
> This evenings listening so far:
> 
> Sibelius Symphony No7 from Barbirolli.
> 
> View attachment 113097
> 
> 
> Now sticking with Barbirolli - Mahler 6.
> 
> View attachment 113099


Love both boxes. Saint Barbirolli


----------



## jim prideaux

.....a piece of music I had long intended to hear and then I spotted a relatively cheap second hand Olympia CD!

Rachmaninov-All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op37.

Jeanne Polevtsova, Sergei Rokozitsa and the Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka Choir conducted by Vladislav Chernushenko.

rather a fitting piece for a first listen after such a tiring week (Malx-I know where you are coming from on that score!)and having spent the evening sitting through another draw at the Stadium of Light a relaxing end to the day......

Good night!


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Pettersson: Symphonies 6 & 13; Concertos for String Orch.
> Part and Tavener: Summa, the Beatitudes...
> *Frank: Les Beatitudes
> *Artyomov: The Way to Olympus


Excellent! EVERYTHING Frank has composed is TOP quality music.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> .....a piece of music I had long intended to hear and then I spotted a relatively cheap second hand Olympia CD!
> 
> Rachmaninov-All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op37.
> 
> Jeanne Polevtsova, Sergei Rokozitsa and the Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka Choir conducted by Vladislav Chernushenko.
> 
> rather a fitting piece for a first listen after such a tiring week (Malx-I know where you are coming from on that score!)and having spent the evening sitting through another draw at the Stadium of Light a relaxing end to the day......
> 
> Good night!


I haven't been paying attention to the football this evening but I did pass close by the Stadium of Light on Wednesday as part of my four hour drive home from Sunderland, I'm definitely getting too old for this working lark.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. 13. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


The sheer beauty of sound he conjures!


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in music by Will Todd:










To me, this is as good as it gets for choral music. Here's a youtube video of Will Todd talking about his process for composing:






I would also post a video of my favorite song from this disc, but posting 9 of the 12 songs would be too obnoxious......even for me!


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concertos for String Orchestra. Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss/ Goritzki (CPO)


----------



## Dimace

This month I want to shake a little bit my musical waters and I'm coming to you with another surprise recording from my collection. I will say nothing about the music, because I have never listened this one, (70% of my recordings serves as collection items and they have never been listened) but I suggest this one as a good value buy. (from the little I listened in YT, I can say that Toru is a very good composer, although I have tremendous difficulties to become familiar with any music but classical and romantic. What I greatly appreciated to his compositions is his dedication to traditional Japan music, or something I looks like to local / folklore music... In the future I will come to you also with his movies music.)


----------



## Guest

After several weeks of digital audio, I thought some pure analog would be good for my soul. It was.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113103


I just got this CD today, so while it may not be the best choice for a Friday night, here I am listening to it.


----------



## RockyIII

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superb.


I really enjoy Rana's recording of the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR TEMPERAMENTS
*William Byrd - Alfonso Ferrabosco I - Robert Parsons - Thomas Tallis*
Phantasm - viol ensemble

_Avie_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in works by Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113103
> 
> 
> I just got this CD today, so while it may not be the best choice for a Friday night, here I am listening to it.


Rocky III,
Do you have/have you heard Rutter's "Requiem"?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113104


I bought this a while back thinking it might be nice to have Hungarian Dances played by a Hungarian orchestra. I don't know if this is the best recording out there, but it sounds quite lovely to me.


----------



## RockyIII

Joe B said:


> Rocky III,
> Do you have/have you heard Rutter's "Requiem"?


I haven't heard it but will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> I haven't heard it but will check it out. Thanks.


Worth your time.....guaranteed!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## RockyIII

Joe B said:


> Worth your time.....guaranteed!


Is there a consensus best recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Tognetti conducting; Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, / Cello Concerto No. 2 in D Major, Op. 101, and Beethoven: Romances No.1 and 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> Is there a consensus best recording?


Either of these 2 by Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers are my choice:









Original recording made by Rutter in 1985 (my 2nd choice)

or this one (1st choice)










recorded by Rutter in 2016 (new singers and new recording technology......tempo's, etc. identical)


----------



## Rogerx

Istvan Kertesz conducting; Dvorak: Symphony No. 2

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud performing; Bach: Concertos italiens.

Italian Concerto, BWV971/ Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974/ Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978/ Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973/ Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV97.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: French Suites Nos. 5 and 6; Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue 

Zuzana Ruzickova, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Vivaldi: The Four Seasons.
Gidon Kremer (violin), Leslie Pearson (organ)

London Symphony Orchestra.

It feels like spring!


----------



## Marinera

Myaskovsky - Cello sonata No.2 in A Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano) performing; Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet.


----------



## Marinera

Liszt - Sonata in B, performed by Claudio Arrau. Earlier.

Right now finishing listening to Turina - El Poema de una Sanluqueña, op.28 from this disk


----------



## sonance

Zofia said:


> Jean-Guihen Queyras is fantastic I recommend his J.S. Bach CD great listen and very nice packing.


Zofia - Thanks for your recommendation. I already got Queyras' performance of the cello suites by Bach and enjoy it very much. His performance of the cello suites by Britten is also highly recommended.


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> A super disc, it repays repeat listening.


Malx - Yeah, that's a good advice. I'll follow ...

My first impression yesterday: The concertos by Mantovani and Amy were kind of okay, but Schoeller's concerto I liked immediately. Listening again to the cello concertos might bring some change in better appreciating the others as well.


----------



## NLAdriaan

The Finale of the fifth Bruckner, played exceptionally well by Wand and BPO, back in 1996.
Once more convinced that the fifth is my favorite Bruckner. Of the many versions I heard and cherished, this to me is the new summum.
Wand keeps the Berliner on track and yet we hear all kinds of colours and a tremendous dynamic range. Where most Bruckner conductors loose the big picture and at moments use too much force, speed or volume, Wand paints the religious mountainous landscape like no one else did to my ears. I heard the Berliner in Bruckner 6 with Rattle live a few months ago in the Concertgebouw. They blew it to pieces, also extremely loud. Very glad with this new discovery!!


----------



## sonance

Unsuk Chin: Piano Concerto; Cello Concerto; Sheng Concerto
Sunwook Kim, piano; Alban Gerhardt, cello; Wu Wei, sheng; Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra/Myung-Whun Chung (deutsche grammophon)


----------



## canouro

Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 (Alpha Collection)
Collegium 1704 / Václav Luks


----------



## Vronsky

Frédéric Chopin: 10 Mazurkas, Prélude Op. 45, Ballade Op. 23 & Schrezo Op. 31
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Enthusiast

My wife had control of the player this morning and played this. I'm not complaining! I would never have chosen it today but greatly enjoyed it. It has left me wanting more Prokofiev.


----------



## Rogerx

Victor De Sabata conducting; Wagner: Die Meistersinger, Götterdämmerung, Parsifal, Tristan Und Isolde

Eileen Farrell, soprano.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Istvan Kertesz conducting; Dvorak: Symphony No. 2
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra.


Years coming and going but this one remains the best recording of Dvorak Symphonies. Equally what recording you have (USA, Europe England, Europe Germany - I prefer the first-.) *satisfaction is granted and every musical need is totally fulfilled.* I can't explain the reason why the London SO (with Kertesz) and the Milwaukee SO (with Macal) deliver bettet Dvorak than other conductors and SOs. I can only presume that is the capability of the maestro and the dedication / devotion of the whole team to the composer. The Detroiters, for example, never went deep to Beethoven. A super fine Orchestra, (like ALL the American and England Orchestras) which has failed (this is my point of view) with the ONE and ONLY) *With this recording the search for the Czech, generally speaking, is over for EVERY listener*. I have every Dvorak Circle, but I listen ONLY this one, every time I want to go to the composer. (Macal, for whom I have written that received 0,1 point mehr than Kertesz, claimed this ONLY for his 8th from 1989. I have forgotten to mention this...)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Max Reger today - orchestral works part one of three. Reger never properly tackled orchestral music until he was in his early thirties but then unleashed a whole bunch of goodies in the ten or eleven years he had left.

_Serenade_ in G op.95 (1905-06):



_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ op.100 (1907):
Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1908-09):
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):


----------



## Dimace

Vronsky said:


> Frédéric Chopin: 10 Mazurkas, Prélude Op. 45, Ballade Op. 23 & Schrezo Op. 31
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


Chopin and Arturo is one VERY special relationship. Michelangeli is NOT a normal pianist, but the eternal perfection in the piano, in the purest form. The Italian is tantalizing himself with every single note of the music score. With every passage. With every expression demand. With the smallest hit of the pedals. With everything. Arturo isn't a professional concert player. *He is an Italian Aristocrat.* *He plays music not for the money but to fulfil his own musical challenges.* When he was old said, that, If he could, he had thrown away ALL his recordings he had made, but one or two! (he was also very crazy guy. But with a reason...) I avoid to listen to him. It is a self protection procedure not to feel very small... It is shady, that also MANY pianists nowadays, don't listen to him. They should have (with their permanent retirement) less sexy bodies thrown on the musical stages, and much better classical and romantic piano.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Respighi: Concerto in modo misolidio/ Metamorphoseon modi XII, theme & variations for orchestra, P. 169

Rome Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5

London Symphony Orchestra
Lance Friedel (conductor)


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Chopin and Arturo is one VERY special relationship. Michelangeli is NOT a normal pianist, but the eternal perfection in the piano, in the purest form. The Italian is tantalizing himself with every single note of the music score. With every passage. With every expression demand. With the smallest hit of the pedals. With everything. Arturo isn't a professional concert player. *He is an Italian Aristocrat.* *He plays music not for the money but to fulfil his own musical challenges.* When he was old said, that, If he could, he had thrown away ALL his recordings he had made, but one or two! (he was also very crazy guy. But with a reason...) I avoid to listen to him. It is a self protection procedure not to feel very small... It is shady, that also MANY pianists nowadays, don't listen to him. They should have (with their permanent retirement) less sexy bodies thrown on the musical stages, and much better classical and romantic piano.


I love his Brahms Balladen and his Debussy and Schumann of course.I treasure his recordings and can't understand that some listeners find his approach cold,to me it is mesmerizing beyond words.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








96/24 FLAC


----------



## canouro

Giovanni Gabrieli: The Canzonas and Sonatas from Sacrae Symphoniae 1597
Timothy Roberts, His Majestys Sagbutts and Cornetts


----------



## Enthusiast

Some contemporary violin concertos - and an excellent CD:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Coronation Concerto*

Completely HIP, except to be historically accurate, don't they have to have people talking in the background?


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Lewis (piano) performing; Weber & Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575/ Weber: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A flat major, Op. 39


----------



## Bourdon

*Haas - Krása*


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - Fidelio* (Furtwängler 1953)
*Bartok - Piano Concerto no. 1* (Olli Mustonen)
*Zelenka - Missa Dei Fili* (Kammerchor Stuttgart)


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich 5th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 2*

Conducted by the redoubtable Mr. Kertesz.


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Overture for "Christoph Columbus" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Joachim - Violin Concerto in Hungarian Style, Op. 11 (Oliveira/IMP)
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Coronation Concerto*
> 
> Completely HIP, except to be historically accurate, don't they have to have people talking in the background?
> 
> View attachment 113116


That is for you and family/friends to add as a sort of improvised obbligato. If you do it well there may even be a market for your performance.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

Symphony 4, Op. 47, and Symphony 4, Op. 112.


----------



## canouro

Haydn: Trumpet Concerto Hob. VIIe:1
Adolph Herseth and Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) & Goldner String Quartet performing; _Bruch_: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post/ String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9/Swedish Dances, Op. 63.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 2. Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. I enjoyed this early work much better this time and it was all due to the performance by Belohlavek and his orchestra. The symphony seems a little long but has some typical Dvorak touches and makes for a pleasant listen when conducted with such verve. I also heard the Violin Concerto from this same set with Frank Zimmerman on the violin- an excellent performance and holds up well to my favorite Mutter recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

The quintet is getting mention in another thread as particularly difficult Schoenberg ... but it seems a charming work. The whole Naxos disc is good. The Trio also has a reputation for being a tough work. It is surprisingly powerful for such a short piece.


----------



## canouro

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8
Antonin Dvorak, Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Bay Area Women's Philharmonic in works by Marianne Martines, Camilla de Rossi, Mlle. Duval, Maddalena Laura Lombardini Sirmen, and Elizabeth Jacquet de la Guerre:


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 22, 26, and 53 "Waldstein" 

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113123


I am enjoying listening to the six violin and piano sonatas on this 2-CD set today.


----------



## Joe B

Headphone bliss:









Newport Classic (1997)
recording "head" was placed 20 feet behind and 10 feet above Jorge Mester....what a seat!


----------



## canouro

Antonin Dvorak: New World Symphony and Other Orchestral Masterworks
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

Domenico Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas
Alexandre Tharaud (Piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! Just heard Joshua by Händel again! Time's fun when your having flies  It's got that famous tune from church and Beethoven variations thing...


----------



## Colin M

Enthusiast said:


> My wife had control of the player this morning and played this. I'm not complaining! I would never have chosen it today but greatly enjoyed it. It has left me wanting more Prokofiev.
> 
> View attachment 113112


One of my greatest pleasures is when someone else plays something I would not have picked if all alone. Like you, invariably, I think that is really a good choice... my oldest 26 did it last week pulling Zarathustra and educating his younger brother 9 on the great movie 2001. They moved on to Strauss's A Hero's Journey/Story. I think they now really think Richard was very cool and will venture forward letting their friends know classical music is really cool.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Cinders ...









And now half way through one of the most astonishing pieces every conceived.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> I love his Brahms Balladen and his Debussy and Schumann of course.I treasure his recordings and can't understand that some listeners find *his approach cold*,to me it is mesmerizing beyond words.


He didn't expose very often his long, well shaped legs to warm up the atmosphere... What a big mistake of him...


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> He didn't expose very often his long, well shaped legs to warm up the atmosphere... What a big mistake of him...


Argerich told writer Dean Elder, 'Once he said to David Ruben from Steinway, "Oh, I've done a lot for that girl." And David said, "But Maestro I know that you gave her only four lessons." And he said, "Yes, but I taught her the music of silence." It's all very mysterious.'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Sonata No. 4*


----------



## canouro

Charles Ives - Symphony No. 2
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Ballades*

I have another recording of this which is unremarkable, but Michelangeli points out that these pieces are actually interesting.


----------



## senza sordino

Under the Greenwood Tree, a collection of music from the 1200s to the early 1600s, mostly concerning Robin Hood. Very nice.









John Dunstable Motets and Masses, from Spotify 









Lawes Consort Music. Nice in the early morning









Jumping ahead a few centuries

Bridge Piano Trios. Terrific music.









Finzi, Bax, Bliss, Moeran Cello Concerti, Stanford Rhapsody for Cello and orchestra. I appreciate this disk more and more upon repeated listening.


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Water Music 

Tafelmusik


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Argerich told writer Dean Elder, 'Once he said to David Ruben from Steinway, "Oh, I've done a lot for that girl." And David said, "But Maestro I know that you gave her only four lessons." And he said, "Yes, but I taught her the music of silence." It's all very mysterious.'


Not to have misunderstandings, Martha doesn't belong to the club ''nice legs with high heels'' She is a TRUE great pianist player, a real lady with musical manners and attitude. I'm fan of her and I watch her closely. Thanks for the nice comment!

*Many years ago I was playing the piano in a very nice, luxurious restaurant. It was late summer and I decided to go for a month on vacations. As we have agreed with the owner (he was also ex piano player and a good one) I had to find someone to play on my foot for this month. I brought a colleague of me. An excellent piano player but with the very ''bad'' habit not to care a lot for his appearance. When the owner show him, despite he had played BETTER than me in his probe, he told me to find someone else. "The guy was a good piano player but he looked like a street worker'' he told me. I answered that we can fix his appearance, but we can not fix someone who can not play the instrument. He insisted for someone else. I brought to him a young friend of mine, a very nice lady. (I wanted to go on vacations and not to protect someone who didn't care about the music...) He was impressed of her. He was looking to her like he was ready to eat her. '' Ok, I said. Here we are! Let me make my suitcases!'' But when she finished with her probe play he didn't say to her when she should start. "What the FFF" I told him. ''Tell me that you didn't like her, old FFF dog. I show the way you were looking her." ''Ja''! he said to me! ''She is perfect for a FFF business but, please, bring me back your friend. I will fix his appearance.'' After all he had understood that we were making music (and quality food) and not other things in the restaurant. Imagine this story on a concert stage, when the demands are 1000% higher and tell me: When the owner (we are the owner) will understand the fact that music has nothing to do with our erotic appetite?


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonata No.3


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 9

CSO / Reiner

Bought this for 49p (UK) and never really got round to listening to it. But it is one of the very greatest performances on disc imo. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening started with Chopin's Op 28 Preludes & Scherzos Nos 3 & 4 played by Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas 

Aldo Ciccolini, piano


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir performing his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Joe B

Playing a few tracks off this disc waiting for the home made flat bread pizza that's in the oven:


----------



## Flavius

Artyomov: The Way to Olympus, Gurian Hymn, Preludes to Sonnets, Concert of the 13. USSR State Acad. Sym. Orch./Kitaenko.... (divine art)


----------



## canouro

Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Krystian Zimerman


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished," Sonata for Arpeggione*, Andantino varie, D. 821**

Benjamin Britten, piano and conductor 
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello* 
Sviatoslav Richter, piano**
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert: Symphony no.9 ('The Great')

Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


----------



## Malx

Britten, Cello Suite No 1 - Jean-Guihen Quayras.









Wagner, Orchestral excerpts from Rienzi, Tannhauser, Lohengrin, Der Meistersinger von Nurnberg & Parsifal - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.

These are exceptional performances from Klemperer and the Philharmonia, for me having the 1st and 2nd violins split just adds an extra layer to the sound - particularly effective on the Act 1 Prelude from Lohengrin where the shimmering strings are a delight to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Scherzo No. 1, Fantasie in F minor
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 9*

David Hurwitz says this is "rather bland." I don't know; it sounds fine to me.


----------



## KenOC

Carl Czerny, Piano Quartet No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 148. A pretty good piece!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.9
Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*

A criminally overlooked Composer, an underrated but highly accomplished Conductor and great Orchestra committed to the music. A winning combination from the Malcom Arnold Conifer Recordings collection via Sony/RCA.

For Handley's recordings alone, the set is an absolute treasure trove and a bargain. Just as he has for the Symphonic works of Stanford, Bax, Simpson et al. Handley really shines and has an excellent grasp of the music and translates his enthusiasm to the Orchestra wonderfully.

The remaining works are also fantastic and I could not think of a better entry point to Malcolm Arnold's music.

If I had to pick my 10 favourite CD sets, this would surely be one of them.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn sonatas with Kristian Bezuidenhout. New in February


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Dvorak, Schumann: Piano Quintets. Elias String Quartet, Jonathan Biss. I wanted to hear the Dvorak Quintet No. 2 again so I put on this album which is another excellent performance. It's coupled with the Schumann and makes a great hour of listening. Biss really stands out here, he's a natural with both works. Recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Frank: Les Beatitudes. Lebrun, Berbie, Stutzmann...Nouvel Orch. Phil./ Jordan (Erato)


----------



## Hurrian

Honegger: Orchestral Works


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.9
> Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> A criminally overlooked Composer, an underrated but highly accomplished Conductor and great Orchestra committed to the music. A winning combination from the Malcom Arnold Conifer Recordings collection via Sony/RCA.
> 
> For Handley's recordings alone, the set is an absolute treasure trove and a bargain. Just as he has for the Symphonic works of Stanford, Bax, Simpson et al. Handley really shines and has an excellent grasp of the music and translates his enthusiasm to the Orchestra wonderfully.
> 
> The remaking works are also fantastic and I could not think of a better entry point to Malcolm Arnold's music.
> 
> If I had to pick my 10 favourite CD sets, this would surely be one of them.


I acknowledge that his wind concertos, although very short, are quite pleasant to be heard. His trumpet concerto excels to all the other. On the contrary, other works (like harmonica concert) don't seem very interesting to me. This SONY set is very good, because contains everything to their best performances and it has a good tendency to collectability. (I believe that EMI initially recorded all of his works after 1969, but this moment I can't remember details)

*Not to be forgotten: His film music is TOP!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113140


This isn't the highest rated recording of _Le Nozze di Figaro_ , but I like it plus the sound quality is quite good.


----------



## Joe B

Het Orkest leading the Prague Symphony Orchestra with Liza Ferschtman playing Erich Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR STRING ORCHESTRA
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Oboe Concerto; Concerto Grosso - Fantasia on Greensleeves - Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
English String Orchestra
William Boughton - conductor
_
Nimbus_


----------



## haydnguy

My listening pleasure tonight:

*Rachmaninov*

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra in D minor*
Isabelle Faust, Kristian Bezuidenhout, John Eliot Gardiner, LSO






I am thankful to the London Symphony Orchestra for this live stream. I had never heard of this piece before, but I now count it among my favorite Mendelssohn works. There is great balance and beauty in this performance.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
Sarah Chang, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra






starthrower posted this video earlier, and I'm now getting around to watching it. I'm reminded once again how awesome this concerto is. Bruch is justly remembered for this.


----------



## Rogerx

Paavo Järvi conducting; Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113142


I'm listening to Symphony No. 1, "Classical."

Can anybody tell me about the statues on the album cover?


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113142
> 
> 
> I'm listening to Symphony No. 1, "Classical."
> 
> Can anybody tell me about the statues on the album cover?


https://www.agricolajerez.com/es/product/las-metaforas-en-la-comunicacion-de-la-ciencia

Try this, you must have Google translate.


----------



## Rogerx

Deborah Richards (piano) performing; Koechlin: Piano Music.

L'Ancienne Maison de campagne, Op. 124/ Nocturne, Op. 33/ Paysages et marine, Op. 63.


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt.

Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141/ Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro/ Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12/ Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> https://www.agricolajerez.com/es/product/las-metaforas-en-la-comunicacion-de-la-ciencia
> 
> Try this, you must have Google translate.


Thanks, Roger. Did you see something about the statue on that webpage? It looks like the photo on the album cover is also used on a book cover. I see information about the book in the text translation but nothing about the cover art.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Thanks, Roger. Did you see something about the statue on that webpage? It looks like the photo on the album cover is also used on a book cover. I see information about the book in the text translation but nothing about the cover art.


The same here, the only ting I did found, just now from a Dutch site, it's this; alas Spanish only.

https://www.bol.com/nl/c/eae-editorial-academia-espanola/10819560/?lastId=2640


----------



## Jacck

*Scriabin - Symphony 2
Bartok - Piano concerto 1 and 2*

Both of these composers were relatively challenging for me to get into, especially Bartok. Scriabin because of his strange aesthetic and harmonies. But now that I have got him, his music is incredibly beautiful. Bartok is like the most hardcore prog rock and jazz exponentiated and mixed with some folk music. One of the most challenging composers of the 20th century for me. It is only now that I really start enjoying his music.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; _ Puccini_: La Bohème

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere).

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Schonberger Sangerknaben.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Jacck said:


> *Scriabin - Symphony 2
> Bartok - Piano concerto 1 and 2*
> 
> Both of these composers were relatively challenging for me to get into, especially Bartok. Scriabin because of his strange aesthetic and harmonies. But now that I have got him, his music is incredibly beautiful. Bartok is like the most hardcore prog rock and jazz exponentiated and mixed with some folk music. One of the most challenging composers of the 20th century for me. It is only now that I really start enjoying his music.


Great that you are digging Bartok. If you are starting to get to know his music, The Concerto for Orchestra is a great catch, I can recommend the recording with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Antal Dorati, which is very refined. For typical folk music, the Hungarian sketches for piano are wonderful, especially when played by Sviatoslav Richter. And once you are into it, you might start to listen to the string quartets, of which for instance the Takacs Quartet offers a good set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - orchestral works part two of three this morning.

Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ op.123 (1912):
_An die Hoffnung_ (_To Hope_) - song for alto and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ op.125 (1912):
_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ (_Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin_) op.128 (1913):


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-Symphony no.2

Michael Gielen (from Gielen Edition-Recordings 1988-2014 vol. 6)

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg.

Cornelia Kallisch
Juliane Banse
EuropaChorAkademie

over the last 30-40 years I have encountered Mahler, bought Tennstedt and Abbado records of certain symphonies, listened to Kubelik recordings in response to friends advocacy but now (perhaps with increasing maturity, I do not really know) with this Gielen box set as I slowly take my time I find myself drawn with increasing involvement and pleasure into Mahler's world.I always knew it was great music but imagined myself on the outside.........perhaps as has been commented upon on another thread there is no one great interpretation of these works, but there are those that we find a natural sympathy for. The quality of these recordings technically (to my ears) is superb.

Anyway...good morning everyone, and I do hope that whatever music you might currently be listening to gives you the same degree of enjoyment.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jacck said:


> *Scriabin - Symphony 2
> Bartok - Piano concerto 1 and 2*
> 
> Both of these composers were relatively challenging for me to get into, especially Bartok. Scriabin because of his strange aesthetic and harmonies. But now that I have got him, his music is incredibly beautiful. Bartok is like the most hardcore prog rock and jazz exponentiated and mixed with some folk music. One of the most challenging composers of the 20th century for me. It is only now that I really start enjoying his music.


I have a not entirely dissimilar experience with Bartok but I would suggest that you continue to the 3rd Piano Concerto....wonderful!


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> My listening pleasure tonight:
> 
> *Rachmaninov*
> 
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor
> 
> View attachment 113141


I owe this one in the 3 Symphonies plus Youth Symphony edition. (without the other orchestral works) Very good sound and overall production but musically I'm not convinced. Starting with the fact that Rachs symphonies are NOT his masterpieces (him self has acknowledged it) I was waiting something more inspirational as performance to be motivated. Rach has the habit to see in his fantasy his symphonies like his concerts. (this is my thesis) A lot of energy through out the piece, a dramatic cover in any case and aspect, even when this is unnecessary, continuous climaxes till the tonal note release them and generally speaking a somehow restricted symphony technic. (in comparison with the great symphony composers) Vladimir, takes all these, as they are, (this is professional, someone could say) and conducts through out the symphonies in the style, I believe, that Rach didn't want such an outcome and because of this hadn't highly appreciated these works.* I'm convinced that here should pass perfectly Celibitache*. His courage to change things, to invent new ones, to imagine instead the composer. These works are not bad. They only need an extra conducting touch.  (Ok... The Youth Symphony could not be saved. It is a very immature work.) I'm waiting guys like Theodoros to put their hands on them. They really need something more to sound they way Rach had imagined. (but didn't accomplish) Until this moment I prefer to listen Vladimir playing the Russian to the piano (with Previn for example...) and the symphony happiness can wait.


----------



## Malx

Cello music this morning:

J S Bach, Cello Suite No 2 - Thomas Demenga.









Britten, Cello Suite No 2 - Jean-Guihen Queyras.









Bruno Mantovani, Cello Concerto - Jean-Guihen Queyras, Saarbrucken RSO, Gunther Herbig.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Scriabin - Symphony 2
> Bartok - Piano concerto 1 and 2*
> 
> Both of these composers were relatively challenging for me to get into, especially Bartok. Scriabin because of his strange aesthetic and harmonies. But now that I have got him, his music is incredibly beautiful. Bartok is like the most hardcore prog rock and jazz exponentiated and mixed with some folk music. One of the most challenging composers of the 20th century for me. It is only now that I really start enjoying his music.


I love Alexander to death. If I had 10 US every time I have listened his 1st or his concert, I could had millions. Bartok is a no go. I don't understand his music and provokes me unnecessary tension. (he is a great composer, I collecting him in every case but not more than this)


----------



## Rogerx

Raphaël Merlin conducting; Offenbach & Gulda celloConcertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures.


----------



## NLAdriaan

jim prideaux said:


> Mahler-Symphony no.2
> 
> Michael Gielen (from Gielen Edition-Recordings 1988-2014 vol. 6)
> 
> SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg.
> 
> Cornelia Kallisch
> Juliane Banse
> EuropaChorAkademie
> 
> over the last 30-40 years I have encountered Mahler, bought Tennstedt and Abbado records of certain symphonies, listened to Kubelik recordings in response to friends advocacy but now (perhaps with increasing maturity, I do not really know) with this Gielen box set as I slowly take my time I find myself drawn with increasing involvement and pleasure into Mahler's world.I always knew it was great music but imagined myself on the outside.........perhaps as has been commented upon on another thread there is no one great interpretation of these works, but there are those that we find a natural sympathy for. The quality of these recordings technically (to my ears) is superb.
> 
> Anyway...good morning everyone, and I do hope that whatever music you might currently be listening to gives you the same degree of enjoyment.


Great piece, Mahler 2. It always takes someone to guide you into a piece of music. And as it sometimes happens, there is more then one interpretation that can be equally convincing, at least that is my experience.

Opinions, such as we exchange them here all the time, can be disturbing when taken literally.

I entered Mahler's world already in my youth, around 17, guided by radio and television broadcasts from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Live concerts are also a great guidance. In 1990, I went to a Mahler 2 concert in Rotterdam, for the memory of the WWII bombing of 1940. Bernard Haitink conducted and played it different for the occasion. Heavy dynamics in the first part sounded like bombs. About a year ago, I went to a live concert of Mahler 2 from a different perspective. The Resurrection choir started singing while sitting at low volume and only in the last moments they stood up and increased volume. However theatrical it may seem, it did work great soundwise.

In another thread is a discussion on preferred recordings of Mahler. The common view seems to be that one conductor boxsets are less convincing for most.

I wish you a lot of joy and appreciation while entering into new worlds of music, be it Mahler's or someone elses.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bachianas*

CD 2


----------



## Malx

NLAdriaan said:


> Great piece, Mahler 2. It always takes someone to guide you into a piece of music. And as it sometimes happens, there is more then one interpretation that can be equally convincing, at least that is my experience.
> 
> Opinions, such as we exchange them here all the time, can be disturbing when taken literally.
> 
> I entered Mahler's world already in my youth, around 17, guided by radio and television broadcasts from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Live concerts are also a great guidance. In 1990, I went to a Mahler 2 concert in Rotterdam, for the memory of the WWII bombing of 1940. Bernard Haitink conducted and played it different for the occasion. Heavy dynamics in the first part sounded like bombs. About a year ago, I went to a live concert of Mahler 2 from a different perspective. The Resurrection choir started singing while sitting at low volume and only in the last moments they stood up and increased volume. However theatrical it may seem, it did work great soundwise.
> 
> In another thread is a discussion on preferred recordings of Mahler. The common view seems to be that one conductor boxsets are less convincing for most.
> 
> I wish you a lot of joy and appreciation while entering into new worlds of music, be it Mahler's or someone elses.


A lot of interesting points made - an observation I'd make with regard to your comment about, boxsets being less convincing for most, which is of course a fair comment, is - I have 12 complete sets which by purchasing when the price was right I have acquired the best recordings from the sets cheaper than buying the discs individually and of course have the bonus of additional interpretations from the conductors and orchestras involved.

Thread duty:

Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Vilde Frang, Danish NSO, Elvind Gullberg Jensen.


----------



## Taggart

A pleasant listen for a Sunday morning.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus & Orchestra of Pairs in Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Vronsky

Luigi Boccherini: String Quintets Op. 19 Nos. 1-4
Anner Bylsma, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Lucy van Dael & Alda Stuurop


----------



## Joe B

Program: Stabat Mater
Performers: The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: David Hill
Composer: Charles Stanford
Recording: Recorded 11/21/15-11/22/15 Lighthouse, Pole Center for the Arts, Dorset, UK
Format: CD (DDD-2017)
Label: Briliant (courtesy of Naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Victor Ullmann*

Der Kaiser von Atlantis


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Respighi: Concerto a cinque/ Poema autunnale/ Concert all`antica

Rome Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

As a tribute to the excellent actor and great man *Bruno Ganz*, who recently passed away, I come to you with the music from the film made him worldwide famous:* Der Himmel über Berlin or The wings of desire of the one and only Wim Wenders* A tremendous film dressed with the marvelous music of* Jürgen Knieper*.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Malx said:


> I have 12 complete sets which by purchasing when the price was right I have acquired the best recordings from the sets cheaper than buying the discs individually and of course have the bonus of additional interpretations from the conductors and orchestras involved.


Oh, absolutely agreed when it comes to economics. And as I see you are from Scotland and I am from The Netherlands, we both live by our national image at this point

Its a great time to buy music collections on CD's. The other side of economics in music, is that times have changed when it comes to complete cycles of music. Artistically, sometimes the more self conscious interpreters don't even want to record complete cycles, a classic example is Sviatoslav Richter.

My last strange economic observation, I see reissues of vinyl records (also of Classical music), being sold at higher prices then the CD reissue in the hay day of CD's.


----------



## canouro

Manuel De Falla: El Amor Brujo
Orquesta Nacional De España - Jesús López Cobos - Rocío Jurado


----------



## Red Terror

Dimace said:


> As a tribute to the excellent actor and great man *Bruno Ganz*, who recently passed away, I come to you with the music from the film made him worldwide famous:* Der Himmel über Berlin or The wings of desire of the one and only Wim Wenders* A tremendous film dressed with the marvelous music of* Jürgen Knieper*.
> 
> View attachment 113153


Ganz was one of my favorite actors. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> Oh, absolutely agreed when it comes to economics. And as I see you are from Scotland and I am from The Netherlands, *we both live by our national image *at this point
> 
> Its a great time to buy music collections on CD's. The other side of economics in music, is that times have changed when it comes to complete cycles of music. Artistically, sometimes the more self conscious interpreters don't even want to record complete cycles, a classic example is Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> My last strange economic observation, I see reissues of vinyl records (also of Classical music), being sold at higher prices then the CD reissue in the hay day of CD's.


Would you like to explain this a bit.:tiphat:


----------



## Andolink

Even considering the monumental greatness of Bach's canata output taken as a whole, this one is something quite special, and this performance does it full justice - -

*J. S. Bach*: _'Himmelskönig, sei willkommen', BWV 182_


----------



## canouro

Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov : Scheherazade / Capriccio Espagnol
Charles Mackerras, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

*Arthur Bliss:* 
"Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare"
"Prayer of St. Francis of Assisi"
"Morning Heroes"









Michael Kibblewhite leading:
The London Philharmonic
Brian Blessed
The Hertfordshire Chorus
East London Chorus
Harlow Chorus


----------



## Dimace

I'm very disappointed because this video is only in German... I wished someone had translated in English to show the world some very important elements of Beethoven's sonatas and the method to obtain control over them. Just some observations from me, to help you understand the concept:

1. The Rhythm in Beethoven is EVERYTHING! The way you have started, you have go through out the piece. This is FFFFFFFFFF difficult. Any rhythmical uncertainties will be severe punished and maybe you will be completely thrown out of the work.
2. You can not handle many aspects / problems of the work together. Rudolf (one of the greatest ever in Beethoven) let the student breathless here. This bombardment with rhythmical, technical, esthetical, dynamical aspects have driven the whole procedure nowhere. The student went better in one and missed something else. When he tamed the missed one he missed again something else. At the end the whole thing looks like a muscle contests and sounds really harsh. 
3. You can not throw away everything in this level. Yes, there are problems but (this is my opinion) the student is very decent. Someone he must work separately with the problems and not to touch them like entity.
4. It is clear that the 70% of the interpretations we are listening are nothing. The Beethoven must be Beethoven and that requires discipline and accuracy. I encountered exactly the same problems with Beethoven's Sonatas and I have never resolved them. Maybe because I don't have the right mentality. The student has the right mentality. He is trying to follow the Meister, but this is impossible and this is not student's mistake. 
5. Never use a metronome when you are listening a Beethoven's recording. You will throw away your CDs and this is not sensible after the money you have paid for them. Try only to listen the good Beethoven's pianists (Daniel, Andras, Rudolf, Annie etc.) and save this video for future use. It is the perfect guide to the abyss named Beethoven Sonata. (the most difficult works in piano history, without comparison)


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Uchida (piano) performing ; Schubert: Impromptus


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Cantatas. Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir/English Baroques Soloists/Agnew/Lunn et al. Sunday is often Bach day here. This morning I listened to BWV 167, 7 and 30 from Gardiner's extraordinary set.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 9 & 11, Quintet in E flat major

Caspar Frantz
Solistenensemble
Kaleidoskop


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> Would you like to explain this a bit.:tiphat:


Sure, as the Dutch and Scots are known worldwide to be stingy


----------



## Vasks

_Scanning Scandanavians_

*Madetoja - Overture to Act 1 of "The Ostrobothnians" (Sarasate/Finlandia)
Saeverud - Canto ostinato (Kitajenko/Simax)
Gjerstrom - Legend (Engeset/Naxos)
Holmboe - Symphony #7 (Hughes/BIS)*


----------



## Enthusiast

NLAdriaan said:


> Oh, absolutely agreed when it comes to economics. And as I see you are from Scotland and I am from The Netherlands, we both live by our national image at this point
> 
> Its a great time to buy music collections on CD's. The other side of economics in music, is that times have changed when it comes to complete cycles of music. Artistically, sometimes the more self conscious interpreters don't even want to record complete cycles, a classic example is Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> My last strange economic observation, I see reissues of vinyl records (also of Classical music), being sold at higher prices then the CD reissue in the hay day of CD's.


The thing about boxes from truly worthwhile conductors is not only price but also the option to have numerous accounts of each work. This is not about searching for "the best" so much as hearing different musicians take on music we love.


----------



## Enthusiast

The two Janacek quartets and Dvorak Op. 51 from this set (which used to be very cheap and is certainly very good).


----------



## canouro

N. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sheherazade; Symphonies Nos. 1-3
Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

NLAdriaan said:


> Sure, as the Dutch and Scots are known worldwide to be stingy


I resemble that remark : )


----------



## NLAdriaan

Carl Stalling, this wonderfully played (acoustic orchestra, conducted by the composer) and thoroughly composed music makes me instantly very happy, anytime I put it on. Just posted this CD in another thread and am currently listening again.:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Kleiber conducting; Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113166


I enjoy this recording, but I must admit that I haven't heard any others.


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano trios 3 (Op. 65) and 4 (Op. 90 "Dumky") - the Suk Trio.


----------



## WildThing

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1, "Classical"*

Neeme Järvi: Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88, 89, and 90

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg's piano concerto and some solo piano pieces ... . Followed by another Quartet for the End of Time ....


----------



## Malx

NLAdriaan said:


> Sure, as the Dutch and Scots are known worldwide to be stingy


The word I would use is prudent


----------



## Malx

More magnificent Wagner Orchestral excerpts from Klemperer - today from Der fliegende Hollander, Das Rheingold, Die Walkure, Siegfried, Gotterdammerung, Tristan und Isolde with a fine and a not too sugary Siegfried Idyll.


----------



## senza sordino

Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for Cello and orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith









Moeran Symphony in Gm, Sinfonietta 









Britten Cello Symphony, Death in Venice Suite. One of my favourite CDs 









Mark Anthony Turnage Your Rockaby (Soprano Saxophone Concerto), Night Dances, Dispelling the Fears (Concerto for two trumpets)









Oliver Knussen (teacher of Mark Anthony Turnage) Symphony no 3, Trumpets, Ophelia Dances, Coursing, Cantata, Symphony no 2. From Spotify. I enjoyed listening to this for the first time


----------



## canouro

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto / Sibelius: Violin Concerto op.47
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Blancrocher

Arcangelo Corelli, Trio Sonatas (London Baroque)


----------



## canouro

Sibelius & Korngold: Violin Concertos / Sinding Suite 
Itzhak Perlman/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/André Previn


----------



## Jacck

*Arthur Bliss: Checkmate
Petr Eben: Piano Trio*


----------



## Faramundo

Makes you feel nostalgic and gives you peace of mind .


----------



## Flavius

Pärt, Tavener, Gorecki: Summa, Funeral Ikos, Totus Tuus. Vasari Singers/ Backhouse (EMI)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mozart _Complete Flute Quartets_ 1986: Rampal/Stern/Accardo/Rostropovich


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Pärt, Tavener, Gorecki: Summa, Funeral Ikos, Totus Tuus. Vasari Singers/ Backhouse (EMI)


A big thanks for your 1000 post, my dearest!


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 5 - SWR Symphonieorchester, Michael Gielen.

The first miss in this set imo, first his Adagietto is very good he never lingers - more Walter than Bernstein (a good thing in my book) but the rest of the Symphony just wanders along without any great sense of direction. Good playing decent sound but given so many better alternatives this is one I won't rush back to.


----------



## Vronsky

François Couperin: Suites for Viola da gamba & 27e Ordre de clavecin
Mikko Perkola & Aapo Häkkinen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, The Mermaid
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in F Major (transcribed from HWV 377)

The Brook Street Band: Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113177


Here is a quote from Ólafsson in the booklet that accompanies this interesting and delightful collection of 18 short Bach keyboard works:

"There isn't just one Bach. There's not just the serious Bach, Bach the Christian, or Bach the genius. There's also the playful Bach, the provocative Bach, the amazingly creative Bach, the spectacular Bach, and the Bach who explored the full potential of his keyboard instruments."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Malx

Disc one from the 2009 Lugano set:

Featuring: Schumann, Fantasiestucke Op 88 - Martha Argerich, Renaud Capucon & Gautier Capucon.
Mendelssohn, Incidental music to a Midsummer Nights Dream for two pianos - Martha Argerich & Cristina Marton.
Chopin, Introduction & polonaise Brilliante in C Op 3 - Martha Argerich & Gautier Capucon.
 Mendelssohn, Piano Sextet in D Op 110 - Khatia Buniatishvili and others.









I find the spontaneity of these Lugano boxes very attractive, even if the playing may not be 100% spot on there is a sense of fun and enjoyment in making music in these live events that transmits itself to my ears.


----------



## Flavius

Petterson: Sym. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmo Sym. Orch./ Atzmon; Markiz (BIS)


----------



## bejart

Johan Wikmanson (1753-1800): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.1, No.1

The Fresk Quartet: Lars Fresk and Hans-Erik Westburg, violins -- Lars Gunnar Bodin, viola -- Per-Goran Skytt, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Sakari Oramo and the CBSO.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op 15*
_April 1954_
Arthur Rubinstein-Piano
Chicago Symphony, Fritz Reiner, Conducting

From the Liner Notes:

"The D Minor Concerto is one of the most difficult works in the piano repertoire, yet it was one of the first things Rubinstein wanted to learn after he fell in love with Brahm's music. His teacher, Heinrich Barth, tried to dissuade him: "You are mad, my boy! That is a formidable work, much too difficult for you!" Rubinstein went to work anyway. "I discovered then that real love knows no obstacles. A week later I played the concerto, to Barth's amazed satisfaction."


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Zemlinsky, The Mermaid
> *
> View attachment 113178


The most sensual and vivid recording of this exuberant score.


----------



## Guest




----------



## canouro

Arvo Pärt: Da pacem
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Paul Hillier


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - orchestral works part three of three tonight.

_Eine Ballett-Suite_ op.130 (1913):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe_ - song for alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Beethoven_ for two pianos op.86 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):



_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):


----------



## Flavius

Zemlinsky: Der Traumgorge. Kuebler, Racette...Gurzenich-Orch. Kolner Phil./Conlon (EMI)


----------



## Sid James

Since I last posted, its been these:

*SCHUBERT*
*String Quartets 10, 12, 14 "Death and the Maiden"
String Trio D.471
String Quintet in C*
Vienna Philharmonia Quartet (Eloquence, 2 discs)

*HUANG RUO*
*Chamber Concerto Cycle*
International Contemporary Ensemble/Huang Ruo (Naxos)

*Album: The Best of SAINT-SAENS
Symphony No. 3 'Organ' *
Anita Priest, organ/Los Angeles PO/Zubin Mehta
*Carnival of the Animals* 
Pascal Roge, Cristina Ortiz, pianos/London Sinfonietta/Charles Dutoit
*Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
Havanaise*
Kyung Wha Chung, violin/Royal PO/Dutoit (Eloquence)

*MOZART
Three Salzburg Symphonies (Divertimenti K. 136-138)
Divertimento K. 205*
Capella Istropolitana/Richard Edlinger (Naxos)

*BLISS
Music for Strings
Cello Concerto*
Two Studies*
*Tim Hugh, cello/English Northern Philharmonia/David Lloyd-Jones (Naxos)

_If I were to define my musical goal, it would be to try for an emotion truly and clearly felt, and caught forever in a formal perfection._
*- Arthur Bliss *


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonin Dvořák*
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, Op 104

*Victor Herbert*
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra No 2 in E minor, Op 30

_January 1995_
Yo-Yo Ma, Cello
New York Philharmonic, Kurt Masur, Conducting

From the Liner Notes:

"Antonin Dvořák and Victor Herbert might, at first glance, seem to be an odd pairing, but the two composers are linked in a number of important ways, as are their cello concertos. The two men became acquainted as colleagues on the faculty of the National Conservatory of Music . . . In the fall of 1892, when Dvořák assumed his post as Director of the Conservatory, teacher of composition and orchestration, Herbert was the school's cello teacher. The two soon became friends. Dvořák was naturally eager to recruit Herbert's students for his orchestra, even though, by their teacher's own admission, few of them were up to the task. Herbert referred to their practices as "orchestral orgies . . . beyond description.". Certainly, it did not help that the principal cellist was subject to fainting spells whenever Dvořák's conducting became too frantic!

Herbert's recollection on Dvořák's playing, "he was not a great pianist but his playing was intensely musical."


----------



## millionrainbows

I love Martin Amlin's music.


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Olga Wladimirowna is a very significant pianist. She won the 2001 Van Cliburn Competition in Fort Worth, Texas. For me, the winner of this competition has great talent and sparkling future. Olga is no exception. She is doing perfectly and as a woman she has style, Finesse and level. I believe to her and I'm sure she will never disappoint her fans.


----------



## bejart

Josef Barta (1744-1787): Sinfonia in G Minor

Vojtech Spurny conducting Ensemble 18+


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:


















The first track by Vaclovas Augustinas sounds like you've been transported back in time to a medieval wedding...........great piece!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Beethoven _Symphony No. 3 E Flat Major_ Furtwangler, Vienna Philharmonic, 1944


----------



## bharbeke

I love that we have a member here called MozartsGhost! If you have not already done so, check out Sandra Bullock's classic movie The Net, where that is the name of a computer program that she is trying to debug.

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor*
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Ettore Gracis, Philharmonia Orchestra

I like this concerto and recording a lot. It may be that it will take more listenings for it to become one of my favorites, though. Rogerx said the Trifonov version is worth hearing, and I am almost certain Dimace will have a pick or two on this one. Any other versions that posters really appreciate?


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've been on a Claude Debussy binge (in my car), listening to many different recordings of his wonderful solo piano music:

1. Children's Corner: Samson François, Jacques Rouvier, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli...






This one: Michelangeli Images in superior Ambient Surround Sound Imaging remasters (AMSI): https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008ZE20Z6/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Imag...2EWQYZDWWAR&psc=1&refRID=D1GDHKQY32EWQYZDWWAR
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TU454M/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Imag...0452070&sr=1-2&keywords=zoltan+kocsis+debussy





3. Preludes, Book 2:, François Chaplin, Jacques Fevrier, Eric Heidsieck, Catharine Collard, Claude Helffer...














https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Loeu...1-3-catcorr&keywords=françois+chaplin+debussy
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Comp...2295&sr=1-1&keywords=françois+chaplin+debussy

4. Preludes, Book 1: Jacques Rouvier, Monique Haas, Michel Beroff (Denon), Nina Gvetadze, Nelson Freire, Dinu Ciani, François Chaplin, Miceal O'Rourke ...






https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prel...50452540&sr=1-3&keywords=monique+haas+debussy
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prél...ums-bar-strip-0&keywords=monique+haas+debussy

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Loeu...1-5-catcorr&keywords=françois+chaplin+debussy
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prel...0452576&sr=1-1&keywords=nelson+freire+debussy




https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Comp...860&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=nano+grease+debussy
https://www.amazon.com/Nino-Gvetadz...3&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=nina+gvetadze+debussy

5. Reverie: Samson François, Harold Bauer...










Next up, I plan to listen to various recordings of Debussy's 12 Etudes, Suite Bergamasque, Estampes, and Pour le Piano...


----------



## pmsummer

Hybrid.










SALUTARE
*Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages*
_Ensemble Nu:n_

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto, Op. 35*
Julia Fischer, Yakov Kreizberg, Russian National Orchestra

RockyIII was absolutely right about this one! It is a stunning, beautiful rendition of the concerto.


----------



## Joe B

Three Choral Suites by Miklos Rozsa:










......talk about the film score carrying the emotional content of a film(s)......


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113182


These light music works are quite short but very enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the evening with Rachmaninov's "Liturgie de Saint Jean Chrysostome":


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Labadie conducting; Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
London Symphony Orchestra / Zubin Mehta


----------



## D Smith

Faure, Debussy, Szymanowski Violin Sonatas. Bomsori Kim, Rafal Blechacz. This is a lovely disc. I especially liked the Szymanowski which I wasn't as familiar with. Bomsori Kim has a beautiful tone and Blechacz is an excellent pianist. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Kevin Mallon conducting; Franz Ignaz Beck - Symphonies Op. 3, Nos. 1-4

Toronto Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Transcriptions for Piano Four Hands 

Duo Tal & Groethuysen, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

András Schiff (piano) performing; Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

Missa MI-MI
Alma Redemptoris Mater
Missa Prolationum


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 1 and 3 again this morning....

Oramo and the CBSO.....I find myself still having reservations about the 1st!

query....does anyone have any opinions about the complete Brahms and Sibelius cycles-Barbirolli and the VPO, Halle respectively?


----------



## Marinera

Hic et Nunc - Live in Concert
Capella de Ministrers, Carles Magraner

The first music this morning and sounding absolutely perfect. Nearly finished.


----------



## Rogerx

Mikhail Pletnev (piano) and conducting:Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon etc.
Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - chamber works part one this morning/early afternoon. I have included the admirably thorough Jarmil Burghauser numbering system as a cross-reference because some of the opus numbers assigned by either the composer or his publishers were misleading in regard to the actual composition dates. The set below covers most of AD's chamber output minus the string quartets, but the omission of both the first string quintet and the string sextet is still something of a surprise bearing in mind that many of the smaller pieces have been included.

Piano Quintet no.1 in A B28/op.5 (1872):
_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano B38/op.11 (1873):
String Quintet no.2 in G B49/op.77 (1875):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat B51/op.21 (1875):
Piano Quartet no.1 in D B53/op.23 (1875):
Piano Trio no.2 in G-minor B56/op.26 (1876):


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

David Haslam conducting; John Field: Piano Concerto No. 7 and Irisch Concerto .
Benjamin Frith (piano), Northern Sinfonia.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 8


----------



## Rogerx

John Neschling conducting; Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113190


Thanks to *Joe B* for recommending this album. _Requiem_ is so beautifully written and performed. Both comforting and mournful, it will make you smile while you cry.


----------



## Vasks

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture (Svetlanov/Helios)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #1 (Sandeling/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Moog performing; Debussy & Ravel,

Debussy: Etude retrouvée/ Études pour piano (12)
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## bejart

Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1674): Trio Sonata in E Minor

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, bass viol -- Terence Charleston, chamber organ


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> query....does anyone have any opinions about the complete Brahms and Sibelius cycles-Barbirolli and the VPO, Halle respectively?


I do greatly like the Barbirolli Halle Sibelius set. The performances of 1, 2, 5 and 7 were the first I ever heard and I still play them - especially 7. The playing is perhaps not as good as we would expect from the Halle these days.

There are so many great Sibelius sets and, if you like Sibelius enough to get more than one, I don't think there is any point in getting one that is less than exceptional and distinctive. There is more to Sibelius than "wild weather and a bit of mystery". I love much of what Karajan and Bernstein did and I love the Rozhdestvensky set, both Vanska sets, much of Maazel's first set and many of the various Colin Davis recordings. Barbirolli belongs in that company for me. I know quite a few other sets but, historical recordings aside, they are not as distinctive and essential even though any one of them would do for someone who just wants a single set.


----------



## Enthusiast

My Messiaen record for today.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann & Josef Strauss*

Rudolf Kempe a fine Strauss from Vienna.


----------



## D Smith

*image fix*

Bruckner: Symphony 0. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken Radio Symphonie, Symphony No. 4 Meister/ORF Radio-Symphonieorcheter Wien. I'm not sure why some think the nulte symphony should be skipped. It's certainly worthy of a listen and Skrowaczewski does a fine job of it in this recording. The Meister performance of the 4th is very good, he's an excellent Bruckner conductor, however with such a crowded field it won't displace any of my top tier.


----------



## Joe B

I just got back inside from 2+ hours of shoveling snow. The house is toasty warm (burning wood), I've made a cup of echinacea & elderberry tea, and now I get to listen to Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in performances of Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":








...:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Finlandia*

This is a nice, energetic performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony 0*

Simone Young gives a sympathetic reading of this piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen conducting the SWR SO Baden-Baden und Freiburg.

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

I have posted elsewhere that it is disappointing he did not record the 1st and 4th as although some have damned this recording with faint praise by referring to it as 'mainstream' I rather like it!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113197


How about some Tchaikovsky for lunch? This excellent recording is from 1990.


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Clarinet Concerto. Plane, Northern Sinfonia/Griffiths (Naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113197
> 
> 
> How about some Tchaikovsky for lunch? This excellent recording is from 1990.


By coincidence that one is in my "play soon" pile.


----------



## Enthusiast

Actually I followed my "Messiaen for the day" with some more Messiaen. This work has always fascinated me. It seems rather austere but probably isn't.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Mother Goose; Le tombeau de Couperin; Rapsodie espagnole 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## MozartsGhost

_In honor of President's Day here in the US . . . _

*Ives*
Washington's Birthday

The American Album
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein Conducting

From the Liner Notes:

"American patriotic airs, jaunty barn dances and simple hymn tunes? An unlikely mixture, to be sure, but a mixture that not only works but, in Ives finest scores, works brilliantly. And Ives music has life-not, true, the kind of life that is orderly and well-mannered (or "nice", a term he always used disdainfully), but life as it is, often contradictory and at times, chaotic Ives' aesthetic, closely aligned with that of the New England transcendentalists, was to create out of the many disparate elements a music that reflected the life he saw about him. This is the essential fact to keep in mind while listening to one of his complicated works and is the key that can bring order to seeming confusion." Phillip Ramey


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Verklärte Nacht for string sextet


----------



## Jacck

*Sorabji - Piano sonata 2
Busoni - Fantasia contrappuntistica* 
(Ogdon)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - chamber works part two this evening.

String Sextet in A B80/op.48 (1878):



String Quartet no.8 in E B57/op.80 (1876):



String Quartet no.9 in D-minor B75/op.34 (1877):



String Quartet no.10 [_Slavonic_] in E-flat B92/op.51 (1878-79):



_Maličkosti_ [_Bagatelles_] in G-minor - five pieces for two violins, cello and harmonium B79/op.47 (1878):
_Capriccio_ in C for violin and piano B81/op.24 (1878):
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano B89/op.49 (1879):
Violin Sonata in F B106/op.57 (1880):


----------



## Merl

A very pleasurable Brahms set. I enjoy returning to this cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.76 in E Flat

Antal Dorati leading Philharmonica Hungarica


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 7 in E major; Sergiu Celibidache.


----------



## millionrainbows

Babbitt, Wourinen, String Quartets


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sessions, Symphony No. 9*

My wife is gone shopping and I'm home alone. Time to crank up the volume on something noisy.


----------



## Enthusiast

More austere music.


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## millionrainbows

This is that Cherry Red 3-CD set. It's got extra bonus tracks on each disc, and is a nice package. As a Varése completist, I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne with Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics















Attractive music well played and recorded here.


----------



## Merl

This morning 's trip to work (where I was stuck in a traffic jam due to a broken-down car on the inside lane of the A92) was punctuated by Taneyev' s 2nd Symphony. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite*

My wife's still gone, so it's time for some Berg.







\


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: dies natalis. Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Handley (EDR)


----------



## morsing

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un Lieu Cher with Janine Jansen


----------



## Itullian

Still working my way through these.
Yes, they are pretty weird. But there are some interesting insights and beautiful playing.
I am never bored and sometimes touched by the interpretation.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Never heard this before! Long-time favorite composer with many works I haven't heard. Probably going to play the Love Song soon.


----------



## Rambler

*Claudio Abbado: Historic performances from the Lucerne Festival* on audite








Here we have:
- Schubert: Symphony No. 7 'Unfinished' with the Vienna Philharmonic (recorded 1978)

- Beethoven: Symphony No. 2
- Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll , both with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and recorded in 1988


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

1) Grande Sonate (No. 3), Op.11
2) Fantasy Pictures for the piano
3) Three Fantasy Pieces
4) Five Pieces for the piano

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, piano


----------



## Vronsky

Erik Satie:
Pièces Froides
3 Mélodies (Contamine de Latour)
3 Autres Mélodies
Hymne
3 Poèmes d'amour (Satie)
4 Petites Mélodies
3 Mélodies (1916)
Ludions (Fargue)
Reinbert De Leeuw & Marjanne Kweksilber


----------



## Flavius

Elgar: Cello Concerto; Sea Pictures. Du Pre, Baker, London Sym. Orch./ Barbirolli (EMI)


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> A very pleasurable Brahms set. I enjoy returning to this cycle.
> 
> View attachment 113200


An essential Brahms set I would suggest - I prefer it to Ticciati's chamber scale set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Sinfonia Drammatica*

I've seen this set popping up in this thread, so I've been feeling the need to give it a spin.


----------



## Malx

Wellesz, Symphony No 8.


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO Baden-Baden und Freiburg.

Brahms-2nd Symphony and Haydn Variations.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113221


I like this set, originally recorded in 1989 to 1991 and reissued in this 6-CD box set in 2006.


----------



## senza sordino

Part one of about five parts of some American music.

Ives Four Violin Sonatas









Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, El Salón Mexico, Danzón Cubano









Barber The School for Scandal Overture, Symphony no 1, First Essay for Orchestra, Symphony no 2. Most enjoyable music 









Adams Harmonielehre, Short Ride in a Fast Machine. Good stuff, I really enjoy this disk









Glass Symphony no 10, Adams Dharma at Big Sur for solo electric violin and orchestra. I really like the piece by Adams. It's difficult to describe the piece and why I like it. I just like it.


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on Decca








Attractive music to end this evening's listening.


----------



## Itullian

Time for some early Mozart.
Fantastic set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After further listening (several listens) to Malcolm Arnold’s Ninth Symphony performed by Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, I decided to go with a piece I haven’t heard in a while.

The piece I settled on was Sergei Prokofiev’s Seventh Symphony, performed by Walter Weller & the London Symphony Orchestra. Like the Arnold piece noted above, this recording will receive a number of listens over the next day or two.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> An essential Brahms set I would suggest - I prefer it to Ticciati's chamber scale set.


Totally agree. Better than Mackerras too.


----------



## Guest

No.2 and 6 today.


----------



## Flavius

Elgar: Starlight Express. Masterson, Hammond-Stroud, London Phil.. Orch./ Handley (EMI)


----------



## haydnguy

*Bartok*

Disk #2

Streichquartette

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Vronsky

Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring (Orchestral suite)
Ulster Orchestra & Thierry Fischer

via YouTube:


----------



## Moriarty

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9, 1978 German Deutsches Grammophon stereo vinyl double LP. Performed in 1961 and 1962 respectively by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Herbert von Karajan featuring Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rossel-Majden, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry and the Wiener Singverein for the chorus from the _Ode to Joy_.


----------



## Joe B

The Poulenc Trio:


















The performances on this disc are excellent. The recording reveals everything....including the sounds on the action of Liang Wang's oboe.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113226


This is an excellent recording.


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw singing songs of Bach and Purcell:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wagner*
Der Ring Des Nibelungen
Das Rheingold

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI
_October 1953_
Wilhelm Furtwӓngler conducting

There's no liner notes with this Gebhardt box

So, quoting from the book: RICHARD WAGNER - HIS LIFE AND HIS DRAMAS
(A Biographical Study of the Man and an Explanation of His Work) by W. J. Henderson
from the Gutenberg site, free ebooks http://www.gutenberg.org/files/44767/44767-h/44767-h.htm#CHAPTER_I

"If ever there was a childhood in which the future man was foreshadowed it was that of Wagner. His biographers have with one accord set down the statement that the boy showed no promise in his early years. Look at them and see for yourself. At the Kreuzschule he conceived a profound love for the classicism of Homer, and to the delight of his teacher, Herr Silig, translated the first twelve books of the Odyssey out of school hours. He revelled in the fascinations of mythology, and his fancy was so stimulated that when commemorative verses on the death of one of the boys were asked for, Wagner's, having been pruned of some extravagances, were crowned with the halo of type. Thereupon this child of eleven resolved to become a poet."


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Disk 3

1) Symphony in D major, K.97
2) Symphony in D major, K.95
3) Symphony No. 11 in D major, K.84
4) Symphony in B flat major, K. Anh. 216
5) Symphony in F major, K.75
6) Symphony in C major, K.96

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Joe B

Last one of the night, Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*_, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310_
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Rogerx

Rafał Blechacz performing; Szymanowski / Debussy.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Partita No. 2 and Sonata No. 3 for unaccompanied violin

Kyung Wha Chung, violin


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Michael Gielen and the SWR SO Baden-Baden und Freiburg.
> 
> Brahms-2nd Symphony and Haydn Variations.


.....and as a start to the day another listen-one of the most impressive recordings of the 2nd with a performance of the final movement that might best be described as emphatic!


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Frith (piano)performing; John Field: Nocturnes, Sonatas.
Disc 6


----------



## sonance

Lawrence Dillon: Insects and Paper Airplanes
(String Quartets nos, 2, 3 and 4; "What Happened")
Daedalus Quartet; Kyu-Young Kim, violin; Jessica Thompson, viola; Raman Ramakrishnan, cello; Benjamin Hochman, piano (bridge)


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin, Rudolf Serkin (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Répons pour six solistes ensemble de chambre , sons électronique en direct.
Dialoque de L'ombre double pour clarinette solo


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

I'm so much enjoying listening to Répons,great music.


----------



## Rogerx

Roberto Szidon (piano) performing; Liszt: The 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonate 21 "Waldstein" ,30 & 32


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - chamber works part three this morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.11 in C B121/op.61 (1881):



Piano Trio no.3 in F-minor B130/op.65 (1883):
_Nocturno_ in B for string orchestra B47/op.40 - arr. for violin and piano B48a/op.40 (orig. 1875 - rev. and arr. c.1882-83):
_Ballad_ in D-minor for violin and piano B139/op.15 (1884):
_Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] - four pieces for two violins and viola B149/op.75a (1887):
_Romantické kusy_ [_Romantic Pieces_] - the same four pieces arranged for violin and piano B150/op.75 (1887):
Piano Quintet no.2 in A B155/op.81 (1887):
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat B162/op.87 (1889):



_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola B148/op.74 (1887):


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Dvorak: New World Symphony & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Lawrence Dillon: Chamber Music
Jeff Keesecker, bassoon; Cassatt String Quartet; Ransom Wilson, flute; Borromeo String Quartet; Mendelssohn String Quartet (albany)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Vedernikov conducting; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto no 2 .

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance/ Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14.


----------



## Enthusiast

I hardly ever listen to organ music. But today I listened to Les Corps Glorieux from this.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Brahms 3: Andante by Knappertsbusch in 1963. Kna wanted this music played at his funeral and as you can hear he confesses to us a whole lifetime in this single movement. Highly recommended


----------



## Joe B

Aurora Orchestra playing Ralph Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## jim prideaux

Another fine recording of Brahms' 2nd Symphony......

Skrowaczewski conducting the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern.


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent quite a lot of my life actually disliking this piece. It is a fine work if not my favourite Messiaen. I can't hear now what it was that displeased me so much! Tastes differ between people and I am a different person from one year to the next!


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Dutoit conducting; Franck: Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)/ Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 113237
> 
> 
> Brahms 3: Andante by Knappertsbusch in 1963. Kna wanted this music played at his funeral and as you can hear he confesses to us a whole lifetime in this single movement. Highly recommended


Great description. I'm dropping everything and listening now.


----------



## Bourdon

*Las Ensaladas*

Mateo Flecha the elder (1481-1553)


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I hardly ever listen to organ music. But today I listened to Les Corps Glorieux from this.
> 
> View attachment 113238


For me are the organ works where Messiaen displays his musical riches in all its glory,it levitates and transport you in another universe.
Listen also to Louis Thiry,Hans-Ola Ericsson and last but not least to Jennifer Bate


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5*

I remembering hearing this a couple years ago and being disappointed. I think I was expecting the precision of his regular Romantique ensemble over the polish of the Vienna Phil. Anyway, I'm blowing the dust off it and seeing if my opinion changes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> Lawrence Dillon: Insects and Paper Airplanes
> (String Quartets nos, 2, 3 and 4; "What Happened")
> Daedalus Quartet; Kyu-Young Kim, violin; Jessica Thompson, viola; Raman Ramakrishnan, cello; Benjamin Hochman, piano (bridge)


This looks interesting - does his sound-world resemble that of anybody else?


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco La Vecchia conducting; Malipiero: Fantasie di ogni giorno, Passacaglie & Concerti

Orchestra sinfonica di Roma.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Vienna Jubilation Overture (Mehta/CBS)
Brahms - 3 Vocal Quartets, Op. 64 (Mathis, Fassbaender, Schrier, D F-D/DG)
Faure - Two Barcarolles, Op. 66 & 70 (Owen/Avie)
Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto #2 (Keylin/Naxos)*


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra 1955
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

Holy Toledo, this recording is phenomenal sound-wise. Bartok probably wouldn't be my cup of tea otherwise, but the audio quality here has me riveted either way.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> For me are the organ works where Messiaen displays his musical riches in all its glory,it levitates and transport you in another universe.
> Listen also to Louis Thiry,Hans-Ola Ericsson and last but not least to Jennifer Bate


I am finding just that physical effect from quite a lot of Messiaen right now. I don't know of any other music that does that to me - it is extraordinary! I got the Latry set as a cheap download at a time when I wasn't greatly enjoying Messiaen but found his organ music easier to digest (even though I am no organ fan). I'll look out for the players you mention.


----------



## Kivimees

Maritime songs by Stanford:









You can feel the salty sea breeze.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been thinking for a while that I need to binge on some less familiar (to me) Bach. This is a start.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Canticum Sacrum*

Binging on something less familiar of Stravinsky. I've had this disc for a while, but it hasn't really clicked yet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113243


Tchaikovsky Symphonies
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons conducting
6-disc set
recorded 1984-1986, remastered 2006

I enjoy this set. I'm listening to No. 6 and the Manfred this morning.

I sometimes search this thread to see what others like and recommend, and I just realized that if I don't type at least the composer's name, then the post isn't searchable. I'll try to remember to do that.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I have been thinking for a while that I need to binge on some less familiar (to me) Bach. This is a start.
> 
> View attachment 113245


Here an alternative.


----------



## Itullian

Book 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - fourth and final instalment of his chamber works tonight.

_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins B164/WoO (1890):
_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano B171/op.94 (1891):
Piano Trio no.4 [_Dumky_] in E-minor B166/op.90 (1890-91):
String Quintet no.3 [American] in E-flat B180/op.97 (1893):
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano B183/op.100 (1893):



String Quartet no.12 [_American_] in F B179/op.96 (1893):
String Quartet no.13 in G B192/op.106 (1895):



String Quartet no.14 in A-flat B193/op.105 (1895):


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cello Suite No 3 - Phoebe Carrai.









Britten, Cello Suite No 3 - Jean-Guihen Queyras.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Canticum Sacrum*
> 
> Binging on something less familiar of Stravinsky. I've had this disc for a while, but it hasn't really clicked yet.
> 
> View attachment 113246


Do you like Stravinsky's religious music? It tends to be quite sparse and apparently simple - and beautiful. Those pieces also are later ones and inclined towards serialism but they still sound like fairly typical Stravinsky to me.

For my own Stravinsky I went to this. What a very lovely work, one that should be as famous as Oedipus.


----------



## D Smith

Telemann: Overtures-Suites performed by Ensemble Masques and Olivier Fortin. This is a fabulous disc. The music is performed brilliantly. I've enjoyed everything I've heard by Ensemble Masque so far. Recommended.


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite.


----------



## Dimace

Februar isn't a normal month. Twenty eight days, no money after the Christmas holidays, no public holidays in Germany, etc. So I will continue also abnormally :lol: presenting you once more something without piano!

Here we have a CD of extra class! *Max Bruch and Jascha Heifetz for the 1st, 2nd Violin Concertos and the famous Scottish Fantasy!* Jascha ist Russian. And American. He was born in Russia but not to be eaten from the commies he decided to abandon his Vaterland and go to the States. What he has done there? Everything! We are speaking for (maybe) the best violin player of the 20th century. If you are listening the violin, it is unimaginable not to have this cd in your collection. It is considered also as quite rare. (check the condition. There is no collectability is trash condition...)









*I'm very sorry, that I can not follow your super suggestions and evaluate them. I will do it at the WE. I must work to have money to feed the CD sellers!... :lol: *I LOVE YOU ALL GUYS!*


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 7*
Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra

This was a D Smith pick, and it is one of the best Dvorak 7th's I've heard. The 3rd movement (Scherzo) is one of the most thrilling in classical music, and the 4th follows it up beautifully.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE VIOLE DU SECOND LIVRE, 1701
*Marin Marais*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Anne Gallet - cembalo
Hopkinson Smith - théorbe
_
Telefunken Das Alte Werk_


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_English Suite No. 1 in A, BWV 806_
*[Rec. 1973]*
_English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807_
*[Rec. 1971]*
_English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV 808_
*[Rec. 1974]*
_English Suite No. 4 in F, BWV 809
English Suite No. 5 in E minor, BWV 810
English Suite No. 6 in D minor, BWV 811_
*[Rec. 1976]*







_Piano:_ Glenn Gould


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"*
Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic

Previously, I had said that the 1st movement in the Gardiner version was perfect. Here, it's the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd movements that are perfect, and the other two are also very fine. Thanks to ribonucleic for bringing this one to my attention.


----------



## Vronsky

Maurice Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye, Miroirs & Other Works
Robert Casadesus, Gaby Casadesus & Zino Francescatti


----------



## Joe B

*La Rondinella:*
Alice Kosloski - alto
Paul Bensel - -recorder, crumhorn, percussion
Howard Bass - lute, guitar, harp, percussion
Rosalind Brooks Stowe - treble viol, vielle, percussion
*Guest Artist:*
Tina Chancey - treble viol, vielle, rebec, kamenj, recorder, percussion


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113254


*Max Bruch*
Violin Concerto, Romance, String Quintet

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor
Vadim Gluzman, violin

This 2009 recording is very nice. It is just my third album by Bruch.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail. Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Avro Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":










I only have enough time before dinner to listen to the two Part works.....Schnittke will be saved for desert!


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113256


*Niccolò Paganini*
Concerto No. 1 in D for Violin and Orchestra

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
Havanaise for Violin and Orchestra
Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for Violin and Orchestra

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch, conductor
Sarah Chang, violin

I bought this 1994 album soon after I saw Sarah Chang perform the Paganini in concert when she was a teenager.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> In today's mail. Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Avro Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have enough time before dinner to listen to the two Part works.....Schnittke will be saved for desert!


Time for desert!

edit: This was very complex music. I'll have to listen to it several more times before I'm able to have an opinion about it.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: Symphony No. 9. Josef Krips. London Symphony. Big boned, old fashioned conducting. Good performance, though the horns can be oddly prominent at times.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail, Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Josef Mysilvacek (1737-1781): Violin Concerto in D Major

Libor Pesek leading the CDvorak Chamber Orchestra -- Shizuka Ishikawa, violin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113257


*Niccolò Paganini*
24 Caprices for solo violin

Julia Fischer, violin

This is an album from 2010 that I enjoy. The Paganini caprices are frequently called the most difficult works for the solo violin, and Fischer plays them exceptionally well.


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart Symphonies No. 1-3 and 18 & 21 - The London Philharmonic Orchestra Conducted By Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## JosefinaHW

I should be listening to water music and Baroque opera, but I had to stop for the following. Long live Luca Pisaroni!!!!











Okay, onto water music.


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
*Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain*
Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## RockyIII

pmsummer said:


> EL AIRE SE SERENA
> *Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain*
> Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
> _
> Brilliant_


pmsummer, I must say I'm quite impressed with the interesting albums you frequently post, sorry to say mostly by composers and/or musicians of whom I have never heard. I'm glad to be getting ideas for the future, though. Thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Neville Marriner conducting; Mozart: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (french horn), Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome performance featuring Camilla Nylund, Iris Vermillion, Jonas Kaufmann, Franz-Josef Selig


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> The same here, the only ting I did found, just now from a Dutch site, it's this; alas Spanish only.
> 
> https://www.bol.com/nl/c/eae-editorial-academia-espanola/10819560/?lastId=2640


I contacted the record label company and inquired about the album cover photo. I received a kind reply saying they used a stock photo from Fotolia (now Adobe) and have no further information about it. When I go to the stock photo website, I don't see any information for the photographer either. I guess it will forever remain a mystery.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113261


*Handel, Boieldieu, Dittersdorf, Mozart, Beethoven*

Harp Concertos and Variations

The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown, conductor
Marisa Robles, harp

The recordings on this album were made in 1966 and 1980, and the digital compilation was issued in 1990. I purchased it specifically for the Dittersdorf concerto but enjoy the other works as well.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> I contacted the record label company and inquired about the album cover photo. I received a kind reply saying they used a stock photo from Fotolia (now Adobe) and have no further information about it. When I go to the stock photo website, I don't see any information for the photographer either. I guess it will forever remain a mystery.


Sorry to hear, I know the problem, I love the CPO label and often I do have the same "problem"


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## haydnguy

*Various Composers*

Maria Callas

CD Title: La Divina 3 (Stereo/Mono)


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> I contacted the record label company and inquired about the album cover photo. I received a kind reply saying they used a stock photo from Fotolia (now Adobe) and have no further information about it. When I go to the stock photo website, I don't see any information for the photographer either. I guess it will forever remain a mystery.


@Rocky III - You can use a translator to translate the page from Spanish to English if you would like to. You can use an extension to your browser or it may be an option in the browser.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113261
> 
> 
> *Handel, Boieldieu, Dittersdorf, Mozart, Beethoven*
> 
> Harp Concertos and Variations
> 
> The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
> Iona Brown, conductor
> Marisa Robles, harp
> 
> The recordings on this album were made in 1966 and 1980, and the digital compilation was issued in 1990. I purchased it specifically for the Dittersdorf concerto but enjoy the other works as well.


This looks really nice.. I think I'll sample it before I plunk down the nickle.


----------



## Rogerx

Stradivari Quartett performing; Schumann: The String Quartets 1 & 2 & 3.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113257
> 
> 
> *Niccolò Paganini*
> 24 Caprices for solo violin
> 
> Julia Fischer, violin
> 
> This is an album from 2010 that I enjoy. The Paganini caprices are frequently called the most difficult works for the solo violin, and Fischer plays them exceptionally well.


A very good one. I was playing this in my car once and my wife said, "She's just showing out." LOL


----------



## RockyIII

haydnguy said:


> @Rocky III - You can use a translator to translate the page from Spanish to English if you would like to. You can use an extension to your browser or it may be an option in the browser.


Thanks. I did that, but the book cover leads back to the same stock photo. I could try calling Fotolia, but I think that could take more time than it's worth with a low chance of success. I doubt they will share the photographer's information with me.


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn*

Haydn Edition

Symphonies Nos. 73-75
CD #22

Adam Fischer, conductor
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Georg Solti conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## sonance

elgars ghost said:


> This looks interesting - does his sound-world resemble that of anybody else?


elgars ghost: I'm sorry that I can't compare Dillon's music to the music of anybody else. I'm not trained or knowledgeable enough to even describe the style. What I can say is: Listening to the music gives the feeling of walking along a lively brook with the whirls and bubbles and shimmering dragon-flies, birds and bees in the air, buzzing, a flurry of sounds and signs. The music breathes the air of refreshment, it is light-hearted, but no light-weight. It is a joy to have.

Perhaps you might want to listen to the string quartet no. 3 "Air" (single movement only):





There's also the whole playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFKlQ19It9gjCje8vj5glJP4jKAgme9Kt

A professional review by "American Record Guide" can be read here:
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...198-ba98-e6f9be68dd0f.jpg?5811718120546973598

I have listened at least four times to this disc during the past days. The other disc called "chamber music" though didn't grab the same attention. Now I'll turn to his works for violin - it's a long time since I listened last time:


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Narroway (cello) performing; Bach: Six Cello Suites.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent way to start the day.


----------



## sonance

RockyIII said:


> I contacted the record label company and inquired about the album cover photo. I received a kind reply saying they used a stock photo from Fotolia (now Adobe) and have no further information about it. When I go to the stock photo website, I don't see any information for the photographer either. I guess it will forever remain a mystery.


Rocky: Your question concerning the cover art of Kitajenko's Prokofiev made me curious. It seems that the photographer (Konrad Bak, cited on the back cover) used the "Monument of an Anonymous Passerby" (other versions: Monument to the Anonymous Passerby/Passersby) in Wroclaw/Poland, an artwork by Jerzy Kalina, see the pictures in Wikimedia Commons: 
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:The_Pass_monument_in_Wrocław

A google search with "monument of an anonymous passerby" will deliver some more details of the photographies.

A short explanation about the monument you'll find here:
https://enjoywroclaw.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/the-monument-of-an-anonymous-passerby/

At Bak's own website you'll find a photography of these statues, but with a photography of a woman mounted into it (which was erased again for the cover - at least that seems to be the case; probably the photographer has more pics of the monument): 
https://www.szerokikadr.pl/inspiracje/konrad-bak

(And no, I don't understand Polish; in the text belonging to Bak's photo I recognized only the word for the Polish town and suspected the following words with capital letters to be the name of the artwork.)


----------



## sonance

R. Murray Schafer: String Quartets 1-7 
Quatuor Molinari (atma)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - chamber works part one of four this morning.

Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853-54 - rev. 1889):










String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):
String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1862-65):



Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):



Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1862-64):


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> elgars ghost: I'm sorry that I can't compare Dillon's music to the music of anybody else. I'm not trained or knowledgeable enough to even describe the style. What I can say is: Listening to the music gives the feeling of walking along a lively brook with the whirls and bubbles and shimmering dragon-flies, birds and bees in the air, buzzing, a flurry of sounds and signs. The music breathes the air of refreshment, it is light-hearted, but no light-weight. It is a joy to have.
> 
> Perhaps you might want to listen to the string quartet no. 3 "Air" (single movement only):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the whole playlist:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFKlQ19It9gjCje8vj5glJP4jKAgme9Kt
> 
> A professional review by "American Record Guide" can be read here:
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...198-ba98-e6f9be68dd0f.jpg?5811718120546973598


Your reply is more than helpful - many thanks.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more of Suzuki's Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuelle Haïm conducting; Monteverdi: L'Orfeo.

Ian Bostridge (Orfeo), Natalie Dessay (La Musica), Patrizia Ciofi (Euridice), Véronique Gens (Proserpina), Alice Coote (Messaggiera), Sonia Prina (Speranza), Carolyn Sampson (Ninfa), Paul Agnew (Eco/Pastore), Christopher Maltman (Apollo/Pastore), Lorenzo Regazzo (Plutone), Mario Luperi (Caronte), Pascal Bertin, Richard Burkhard (Pastori)

Le Concert d'Astrée.


----------



## RockyIII

sonance said:


> Rocky: Your question concerning the cover art of Kitajenko's Prokofiev made me curious. It seems that the photographer (Konrad Bak, cited on the back cover) used the "Monument of an Anonymous Passerby" (other versions: Monument to the Anonymous Passerby/Passersby) in Wroclaw/Poland, an artwork by Jerzy Kalina, see the pictures in Wikimedia Commons:
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:The_Pass_monument_in_Wrocław
> 
> A google search with "monument of an anonymous passerby" will deliver some more details of the photographies.
> 
> A short explanation about the monument you'll find here:
> https://enjoywroclaw.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/the-monument-of-an-anonymous-passerby/
> 
> At Bak's own website you'll find a photography of these statues, but with a photography of a woman mounted into it (which was erased again for the cover - at least that seems to be the case; probably the photographer has more pics of the monument):
> https://www.szerokikadr.pl/inspiracje/konrad-bak
> 
> (And no, I don't understand Polish; in the text belonging to Bak's photo I recognized only the word for the Polish town and suspected the following words with capital letters to be the name of the artwork.)


sonance,

Thank you very much! I appreciate the information about the art and the photographer.


----------



## Rogerx

The Nash Ensemble performing; Bruch: String Quintets & Octet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

BWV 137 Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren
BWV 164 Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet
BWV 36 Schwingt freudig euch empor


----------



## canouro

George Szell: Decca & Philips Recordings 1951-1969

Beethoven Sym # 5, Complete incidental music to Egmont 
Mendelssohn: Overture/incidental music to Midsummer Nights Dream 
Tchaikovsky Sym #4
Schubert: Incidental to Rosamunde
Sibelius Sym # 2 
Handel: Water Music, Minuet il Pastor Fido, Royal Fireworks 
Mozart Sym # 34 
Brahms Sum # 3
Dvorak Sym # 8

Concertgebouw Orch, London SO, Vienna PO


----------



## NLAdriaan

Cathy Berberian, unique voice, never to be forgotten.


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 113272
> 
> 
> Cathy Berberian, unique voice, never to be forgotten.


All men are pigs!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

I got this at a bargain bin a few years ago and have since forgotten I have it. Just starting listening, I noticed the sound is very vivid. Of course, outside it is thundering, which makes for an interesting effect with the music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Zemlinsky* lyrische Symfonie
*Alma Mahler* Lieder
*Eric Zeisl * Requiem Ebraico


----------



## Vasks

_Honing in on Henryk_

*Gorecki - Lerchenmusik (London Sinfonietta Soloists/Nonesuch)
Goercki - Harpsichord Concerto (Chojnacka/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Chédeville : Pieces for Hurdy Gurdy and Bass Op. 9

Robert Mandel (hurdy gurdy) Pal Nemeth (baroque flute) Le Berger Fortuné.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Messiaen - Livre du Saint Sacrement from this -


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Bach The Art of Fugue
Emerson String Quartet
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

Part of my Bach appreciation project. I'm getting there. This is an amazing CD sonically.


----------



## Enthusiast

And now Max's 10th.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Debussy: Works for orchestra.

Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria. La Damoiselle élue/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gilles, Requiem*

The French Baroque is always fun to hear, even in requiems.


----------



## Bourdon

*Janáček*


----------



## sonance

Nigel Clarke: Music for Thirteen Solo Strings
Sebastien Rousseau, flugel horn; Malene Sheppard Skaerved, speaker; Longbow; Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin and director (toccata)










This disc contains a recitation dealing with the city of Dover - a kind of loving portrait. I find it very interesting and quite hypnotic. Here's the YouTube clip, recitation lasts for about twelve minutes (then there's only music without recitation).


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A recent charity shop purchase. The Bizet Symphony in C is pleasant enough though nothing to write home about. The Ravel Tombeau de Couperin is played with the delicacy required. And Ibert's Divertissement always brightens a dull afternoon. Nice.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

symphony No.1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113279


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium and other works

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

This seems like appropriate music for a chilly, rainy day. The digital recording is from 1985, and this album was issued in 2001.

Last year, a local art museum had a special exhibit called "You Are Here: Light, Color, and Sound Experiences." It included a sound installation by Janet Cardiff called "40 Part Motet" in a large room with 40 loudspeakers on stands arranged in eight groups of five, loosely in a large circle. Every singer had been miked individually in Thomas Tallis's "Spem in alium" for the eight five-part choirs. If you stood in the center of the room, you could hear everything equally with the reverberation as recorded in Salisbury Cathedral. As you walked closer to groups of loudspeakers, you could hear the individual choirs, and as walked even closer to individual loudspeakers, you could hear the individual singers. It really was quite amazing and my favorite part of the entire exhibit.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

This one is really good. The couplings are good, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 113280
> 
> 
> A recent charity shop purchase. The Bizet Symphony in C is pleasant enough though nothing to write home about. The Ravel Tombeau de Couperin is played with the delicacy required. And Ibert's Divertissement always brightens a dull afternoon. Nice.


I really like the Bizet ... but only in Beecham's hands. I can't think of another performance which is anywhere near as good.


----------



## Littlephrase

Schumann- Paradise and the Peri (Gardiner)


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Karajan/Mutter/VPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

My favorite version. Winter especially is excellent (and fits the view outside).


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky, Nielsen Violin Concertos. Frang/Jensen/Danish National Radio Symphony. Committed and insightful performances. The Nielsen is among the best recordings I've heard if not the best. Excellent recording. Recommended.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler*


What's Chailly doing? Brushing his teeth? Mahler doesn't look amused.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Archduke Trio*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - part two of his chamber works this evening.

Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65):



Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat op.40 (1865):










String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (c.1865-73):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (by 1873):
String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):



Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1856-75):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113291


*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*

The Seasons, Op. 37b
Six Pieces, Op. 19

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

Kolesnikov was the Honens Prize Laureate in 2012. I got this 2014 album recently and really enjoy it, although I haven't heard any other recordings for comparison.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The rest of the Haydn album with Bezuidehout that I started on some days ago. Yesterday was Mayhem-day \m/


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> What's Chailly doing? Brushing his teeth? Mahler doesn't look amused.


Looks like a giant cotton swab.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphony No. 34*
Daniel Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra

If you have a fondness for Mozart or symphonies, this performance is well worth your time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> What's Chailly doing? Brushing his teeth? Mahler doesn't look amused.


Chailly is trying to cheer him up, an impossible task so it seems.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek, String Quartets and Violin Sonata (Prazak)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113293


*Hector Berlioz*

Symphonie fantastique

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

This is an old reliable recording of a very interesting program symphony composed abut 190 years ago. This album was originally recorded in 1974 and digitally remastered in 2006.


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

sonance said:


> R. Murray Schafer: String Quartets 1-7
> Quatuor Molinari (atma)


R Murray Schafer was a professor at the same university at the time I studied. Though he was never my professor. I don't know his music at all. He uses graphical musical notation. At the university he started the Soundscape project , acoustical ecology. I don't really understand this.


----------



## andrzejmakal

- - - - - - - - - -


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 22

Richter / ECZo / Britten (live)

Years ago and almost forgot about it but I suddenly discovered it today and realise just how superb it is


----------



## Taggart

A smörgåsbord of delights.


----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Songs Without Words. Peter Nagy (Piano)

A continued labor of love by the master composer of short works over a period of many years. Today, have pushed the repeat button several times on No. 9 in EM (Op. 30/3). It begins with such a comfortable familiarity for the first minute as you correctly guess where the next note will come from. Then, Mendelssohn challenges you with a few unexpected changes. Finally the piece floats off into a diminishing expected and beautiful eternity. All in a matter of 2 minutes and 20 seconds.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richard Strauss, Schlagobers, Josephslegende, Salome's Dance*


----------



## Colin M

Manxfeeder said:


> *Richard Strauss, Schlagobers, Josephslegende, Salome's Dance*


I love how Richard has been getting so much love on this thread in the past few weeks... thanks for the continued hints at other interesting works by this true individualist. Thank God for the music that arose from the end of the 19th century into the early twentieth century.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> I love how Richard has been getting so much love on this thread in the past few weeks... thanks for the continued hints at other interesting works by this true individualist. Thank God for the music that arose from the end of the 19th century into the early twentieth century.


I would like to make an extended analysis for someone is responsible for the biggest achievement in Lied history, but this should be insufficient, because music speaks its own language and everybody here has ears. If the Four Last Songs are the cherry on the top of the Strauss's cake, his orchestral works and some of his operas are the cake. A cake made from the finest music ingredients, a cake put in shame all these pseudo- modern composers, who, like the false prophets, declared the true music dead and substituted it with their monstrosities, establishing the dictatorship of musical mediocracy. All these guys surrounding the Bavarian like parasites the healthy tree, wanting nothing more than its extinction. They are coming from Austria, form Switzerland, from, this is very shady, Germany. They have various, but well known names. But the opposition is strong, ladies and gentlemen. It has many names: Copland, Gershwin, Hanson, Wallas, Parry, Elgar, Vaughan and of course the BIG Richard. Are these composers old modish? Did they composed in the great classical period? Does their music sound like the voice of the Dinosaurus? No! They are ALL modern, fresh and extreme creative. Their difference to the parasites are they know music and they respect music. And this is their greatest offer to the music and their immortality.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 20 Nos. 1-6, Hob. III/31-36
*Quatuor Mosaïques*
[Naïve, 2008]










*J. Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 33 Nos. 1-6, Hob. III/37-42
*London Haydn Quartet*
[Hyperion, 2013]


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Chant funèbre, Le Sacre du Printemps & Other Works
Sophie Koch, Lucerne Festival Orchestra & Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> I would like to make an extended analysis for someone is responsible for the biggest achievement in Lied history, but this should be insufficient, because music speaks its own language and everybody here has ears. If the Four Last Songs are the cherry on the top of the Strauss's cake, his orchestral works and some of his operas are the cake. A cake made from the finest music ingredients, a cake put in shame all these pseudo- modern composers, who, like the false prophets, declared the true music dead and substituted it with their monstrosities, establishing the dictatorship of musical mediocracy. All these guys surrounding the Bavarian like parasites the healthy tree, wanting nothing more than its extinction. They are coming from Austria, form Switzerland, from, this is very shady, Germany. They have various, but well known names. But the opposition is strong, ladies and gentlemen. It has many names: Copland, Gershwin, Hanson, Wallas, Parry, Elgar, Vaughan and of course the BIG Richard. Are these composers old modish? Did they composed in the great classical period? Does their music sound like the voice of the Dinosaurus? No! They are ALL modern, fresh and extreme creative. Their difference to the parasites are they know music and they respect music. And this is their greatest offer to the music and their immortality.


Dimace, you totally crack me up. It's not what you write, which is often very astute and on target, but how you write it. Your "voice" comes through loud and clear. I just read this post to my wife, and she agrees with me. You could have easily written long dialogues for David Suchet's characterization of Hercule Poirot......I love it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113300


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor
Fantasiestücke
Five pieces in folk-style
Adagio & Allegro in A flat major

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Louis Langrée, conductor
Anne Gastinel, cello
Claire Désert, piano

I bought this 2004 album for the concerto, and the other pieces are very nice additions.


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart - Complete Piano Concertos

Murray Perahia (piano)

Concerto No.23 now


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Serenade No. 7 "Haffner"*
Thomas Brandis, Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Ribonucleic steered me in the right direction here. I liked Rolla with the Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra well enough, but Brandis' violin playing, especially in the first half of the movements, pushed this version over the top to the pinnacle of excellence.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in an incredible performance of William Grant Still's "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene", from this 1995 Newport Classic disc:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## haydnguy

Arias from:
*Haydn, Mozart, Gluck*

Patricia Petibon, soprano
Concerto Koln, ensemble
Daniel Harding, conductor


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak Symphony No. 9. Bernstein/NY Philharmonic. An old favorite, so exciting! He pushes too hard in the third movement but this is an undeniably visceral recording.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony Orchestra & Chorale in Howard Hanson's "Lumen in Christo" and "Lux Aeterna":


----------



## Rogerx

Werner Andreas Albert conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 7 & Jubel-Ouvertüre

Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## haydnguy

Galina Vishnevskaya

Opera Singer

Galina Pavlovna Vishnevskaya was a Russian soprano opera singer and recitalist who was named a People's Artist of the USSR in 1966. She was the wife of cellist Mstislav Rostropovich, and mother to their two daughters, Olga and Elena Rostropovich.

Mstislav Rostropovich
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Werner Andreas Albert conducting; Raff: Symphony No. 7 & Jubel-Ouvertüre
> 
> Philharmonia Hungarica.


Raff looks really interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Raff looks really interesting.


It is, you can find the symphony on You Tube.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet conducting; Ravel: Shéhérazade and Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis/Poulenc: Banalités etc.
Chanson d'Orkenise
Chansons villageoises: Les gars qui vont à la fête
Deux Poems de Louis Aragon: 1. "C"
Hotel
La courte paille
La Courte Paille: 3. La Reine de coeur
La Courte Paille: Le Carafon

Régine Crespin-Régine Crespin (soprano), John Wustman (piano)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Slatkin conducting: Mahler Symphony No. 2

Kathleen Battle- Maureen Forrester.

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra/Choir .


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Delibes: Lakmé

Joan Sutherland (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Monte Carlo Opera Choir.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> I would like to make an extended analysis for someone is responsible for the biggest achievement in Lied history, but this should be insufficient, because music speaks its own language and everybody here has ears. If the Four Last Songs are the cherry on the top of the Strauss's cake, his orchestral works and some of his operas are the cake. A cake made from the finest music ingredients, a cake put in shame all these pseudo- modern composers, who, like the false prophets, declared the true music dead and substituted it with their monstrosities, establishing the dictatorship of musical mediocracy. All these guys surrounding the Bavarian like parasites the healthy tree, wanting nothing more than its extinction. They are coming from Austria, form Switzerland, from, this is very shady, Germany. They have various, but well known names. But the opposition is strong, ladies and gentlemen. It has many names: Copland, Gershwin, Hanson, Wallas, Parry, Elgar, Vaughan and of course the BIG Richard. Are these composers old modish? Did they composed in the great classical period? Does their music sound like the voice of the Dinosaurus? No! They are ALL modern, fresh and extreme creative. Their difference to the parasites are they know music and they respect music. And this is their greatest offer to the music and their immortality.


I'm assuming your false prophets are the likes of Britten, Stravinsky, Bartok and (probably) Schoenberg? What I wonder is why can't the world have both. I don't think those prophets are false and I get a huge amount of sustenance from them. I am not so keen on some of your true prophets (Parry is not a favourite for me) but they are all part of the marvelous flowering of different approaches to music that occurred in the early 20th century and has been happening since. I see it as like the flowering of life forms that occurred through Darwin's "survival of the fittest".


----------



## Marinera

Mondonville - Grands Motets
Les Arts Florissants; William Christie


----------



## Marinera

haydnguy said:


> galina vishnevskaya
> 
> opera singer
> 
> galina pavlovna vishnevskaya was a russian soprano opera singer and recitalist who was named a people's artist of the ussr in 1966. She was the wife of cellist mstislav rostropovich, and mother to their two daughters, olga and elena rostropovich.
> 
> Mstislav rostropovich
> london philharmonic orchestra
> 
> View attachment 113312


a goddess...………………………..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - chamber works part three this morning.

Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):










String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):



Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):



Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):


----------



## andrzejmakal

-------------


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I'm assuming your false prophets are the likes of Britten, Stravinsky, Bartok and (probably) Schoenberg? What I wonder is why can't the world have both. I don't think those prophets are false and I get a huge amount of sustenance from them. I am not so keen on some of your true prophets (Parry is not a favourite for me) but they are all part of the marvelous flowering of different approaches to music that occurred in the early 20th century and has been happening since. I see it as like the flowering of life forms that occurred through Darwin's "survival of the fittest".


I am not sure that Darwin's "survival of the fittest" is the best model to describe musical trends. And do not forget about blind evolutionary alleys. The modern classical music might well be one of those, because it really is a fringe interest


----------



## Marinera

Mandolin music with Nuria Rial, soprano. Lively, very melodious and sparkling effect.


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> I am not sure that Darwin's "survival of the fittest" is the best model to describe musical trends. And do not forget about blind evolutionary alleys. The modern classical music might well be one of those, because it really is a fringe interest


Why not? Survival of the fittest involves huge diversification as more and more evolutionary niches are found and exploited by life - which is just what has happened with music. Blind alleys seem to fit, too (although don't forget that the genes of the extinct are the basis in a mutated form of the species that inherit their niches). Our own species could easily turn out to be the shortest lived of all! It never entered my head to fear that modern classical music might become extinct. But it hardly matters to me if it does - it serves its purposes for me now and I won't be around when it vanishes (if it does). History tells us that it is not easy (or even possible) to predict which music will survive into posterity and which won't - so it doesn't seem worth worrying about.


----------



## haydnguy

Great Recordings Of The Century

Janet Baker Sings Mahler: kindertotenlieder / 5 Ruckertlieder / Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen

Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Enthusiast

My small and friendly disagreement with Dimace put me in mind to listen to some lush 20th century orchestral sounds - and few are more lush than Bantock. I listened to the Celtic Symphony and the Witch of Atlas.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale and Kansas City Chorale in Rachmaninoff's "All-Night Vigil":


----------



## Jacck

*Boulez - Piano sonata 2* - what a pastoral piece
*Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta* - Fibonacci goodness
*Debussy - En blanc et noir, Suite Bergamasque*


----------



## Rogerx

The Carnegie Recital 
Trifonov performing; Chopin/ Liszt/ Medtner/ Scriabin.


----------



## flamencosketches

Killer performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113293
> 
> 
> *Hector Berlioz*
> 
> Symphonie fantastique
> 
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Sir Colin Davis, conductor
> 
> This is an old reliable recording of a very interesting program symphony composed abut 190 years ago. This album was originally recorded in 1974 and digitally remastered in 2006.


Wow, I was listening to the same recording at the exact same time. First time I ever heard that work, but I was impressed. Berlioz was a crazy *** guy. Small world o.0


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## sonance

senza sordino said:


> R Murray Schafer was a professor at the same university at the time I studied. Though he was never my professor. I don't know his music at all. He uses graphical musical notation. At the university he started the Soundscape project , acoustical ecology. I don't really understand this.


senza sordino: I had a vague recollection about the term "soundscape", but had to re-read the explanation in the Wikipedia entry you gave. I find the article very enlightening and interesting. Thanks for reminding me.

As for Schafer's music: Until now I only know his string quartets (1-12). But even as some of them are influenced by the Soundscape Project, they are far from dry (discernable) academic experiment. They are lively and very intriguing. Once in a while use is made of singing or yelling voice/voices, which sometimes I like and sometimes I don't (but nothing to run away ...). Maybe you'll give it a try?

String Quartet no. 2 "Waves"




(from the booklet: "[...] This quartet [...] depicts the rhythm of the breaking and backwash of the waves [...] Schafer's research has shown that the rhythm of the waves is always asymmetrical but that the time elapsed between them is almost always between six and eleven seconds. The structure and rhythm of the second quartet are based on this nautical time span. An impressionistic work replete with subtleties [...] Eloquently rich and refined, the quartet's textures [...] always seem to rush forward in ever-changing transformations. [...]")

String Quartet no. 4 




(from the booklet: "[...] The quartet opens on mysterious chords that underpin the first violin's initial strains from backstage. After this very lyrical beginning, dramatic tension mounts as the trio executes brilliant unison passages. The first violin then finally appears onstage [...] Calmness briefly returns before the lively and rhythmical outburst of the work's second section, reminiscent of Shostakovich. Here, brilliant upsurges, ostinatos, glissandos and cascading pizzicatos express _joie de vivre_ [...] The premature death of his friend, the renowned poet bp [sic] Nichol, influenced Schafer ... The third section is heralded by three violent aggregates of dissonant chords, like blows dealt by fate. After such commotion, could the mysterious, introspective music that follows represent the composer's meditation on the death of his friend? ... At the end of the work, when [...] a voice and a violin sound from backstage, the atmosphere becomes unreal ... as if these voices were reaching us from the hereafter. [...]")

(Right now I'd like to listen to string quartets 8 - 12, alas, they have to wait until tomorrow ...)


----------



## andrzejmakal

---------


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Gielen's Mahler. Another good one (if not quite as exceptional and his 2nd).


----------



## Vronsky

Alban Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung, Op. 17
Anja Silja, Eberhard Wächter, Wiener Philharmoniker & Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in some beautiful music:


----------



## andrzejmakal

---------


----------



## millionrainbows

These recordings were first released as vinyl sound sheets in volumes 15-18 of The Computer Music Journal.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Fritz Reiner conducting; Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben.
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


I know I've posted this once in the past, but these performances by Reiner and the Chicago Symphony on RCA is what got me hooked on classical at the age of 14. Brings back memories.


----------



## Enthusiast

Compellingly good music!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113337


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 2, 4, and 5

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

This is another Gastinel album that I enjoy. It is from 2002.


----------



## Rogerx

Douglas Boyd conducting; Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur.


----------



## Vasks

_Lenny LP Listening_

*Bernstein - Overture to "Candide" (composer/Columbia)
Bernstein - Clarinet Sonata (Drucker/Odyssey)
Bernstein - Symphony #2 (composer/DG)*


----------



## D Smith

Just two of the many examples why I had no trouble saying I liked Bernstein and Karajan equally well in the current thread. Each had their strengths as these performances illustrate. It was a pleasure to listen to them again - back to back.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7. Bernstein/Chicago.










Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie. Karajan/Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Tallis*


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Schütz - Madrigaux Italiens (Italian Madrigals)*
Concerto Vocale, René Jacobs ‎


----------



## Joe B

Just finishing disc 1 of 5 of Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra in Arnold Bax's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Enthusiast

I got this symphony - it was the Rattle performance, though - when it was new. I can't say that I got it then although I tried and found it interesting. Anyway, it is clear to me these days that it is an impressive piece. Mavis is fun too.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67* (Paul Kletzki witz Czech PO, 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Czerny: Piano Concerto in D minor/ Introduction and Rondo Brillante in B flat minor, Op. 255/ Introduction, Variations and Rondo on Weber's Hunting Chorus from 'Euryanthe'

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Mahler 9th symphony
Karajan/BPO live 1982
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

Giving Mahler a try. I skewed more early Romantic in my initial deep dive, but have come around to later romantic/modern stuff (especially R. Srauss). Mahler is still challenging.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurt Weill*

Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi - Un Concert Spirituel*
Concerto Vocale, René Jacobs ‎


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113345


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Complete Orchestral Suites

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

(c) 2012

This 2-CD album just arrived this morning, and I'm listening to it for the first time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 90*

Wonderful playing.


----------



## Kivimees

Works for saxophone and Orchestra:









Admittedly not the most exciting CD cover in history, the CD itself is great. I'm a fan of Lars-Erik Larsson, so I bought this CD primarily for his concerto. But - surprise! - as pleasant as the concerto is, first prize goes to the Shakespeare Suite by Kurt Hessenberg. (I had never heard of him either - although I have heard of his mathematician brother, Karl Hessenberg, creator of the appropriately named Hessenberg Matrix.)


----------



## flamencosketches

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 113344
> 
> 
> Mahler 9th symphony
> Karajan/BPO live 1982
> 44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD
> 
> Giving Mahler a try. I skewed more early Romantic in my initial deep dive, but have come around to later romantic/modern stuff (especially R. Srauss). Mahler is still challenging.


I definitely prefer early romantic as well, it's my favorite era I'd say. Never understood anything of Mahler, but could be that i haven't heard the right recordings. All i've heard is Kubelik and the Prague Symphony (?)

How was that Karajan? Worth checking out?


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> My small and friendly disagreement with Dimace put me in mind to listen to some lush 20th century orchestral sounds - and few are more lush than Bantock. I listened to the Celtic Symphony and the Witch of Atlas.
> 
> View attachment 113324


That is a super set of great treasures!


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Dimace, you totally crack me up. It's not what you write, which is often very astute and on target, but how you write it. Your "voice" comes through loud and clear. I just read this post to my wife, and she agrees with me. You could have easily written long dialogues for David Suchet's characterization of Hercule Poirot......I love it!


Thanks a lot (again) my dearest. Thanks also for the friends liked this post. All together, as we can, we fight for the GOOD music. If we had one computer which could translate to words the notes of the musical parasites, we should had something written from paranoids. If we translate the Strauss and the company we have Tolstoi, Pasternak, Maupassant, Elliot, etc. Is all about my well known thesis:* No music just for the joy of the experiment.* Music, like literature, poetry, painting (another field of modern monstrosity) has RULES. If someone does not want to follow them, he will find no shelter and acknowledgment.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev's 6th in an excellent performance.


----------



## Vronsky

D Smith said:


> Just two of the many examples why I had no trouble saying I liked Bernstein and Karajan equally well in the current thread. Each had their strengths as these performances illustrate. It was a pleasure to listen to them again - back to back.
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7. Bernstein/Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie. Karajan/Berlin


Love the cover photo with Matterhorn on it.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

flamencosketches said:


> I definitely prefer early romantic as well, it's my favorite era I'd say. Never understood anything of Mahler, but could be that i haven't heard the right recordings. All i've heard is Kubelik and the Prague Symphony (?)
> 
> How was that Karajan? Worth checking out?


It is certainly well produced. The playing is at a high level. It's just kind of meandering and my brain can't dig into it. This is my palette cleanser:








Camille St. Saens Symphony 3 - Orgel
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD


----------



## Enthusiast

Rachmaninov's 3rd concerto, probably my favourite in a favourite recording.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 9 and 5...


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I'm assuming your false prophets are the likes of Britten, Stravinsky, Bartok and (probably) Schoenberg? What I wonder is why can't the world have both. I don't think those prophets are false and I get a huge amount of sustenance from them. I am not so keen on some of your true prophets (Parry is not a favourite for me) but they are all part of the marvelous flowering of different approaches to music that occurred in the early 20th century and has been happening since. I see it as like the flowering of life forms that occurred through Darwin's "survival of the fittest".


Thanks for the answer, my dearest! Music is like food and drink: A matter of taste. I don't like the composers you mentioned. I like A LOT your opinion, your dedication to the music you like and everything you listen. How the forum should be without different opinions? A huge monotony! I like to start healthy and respectful dialogues, with you (you) my dearest friend (s) to have the happiness to give (my opinion) and to receive your opinion(s) and knowledge. I would be very disappointed if you had the same opinion with me. I follow you carefully and I know what you like. Keep going, the same I will do and here we will exchange opinions and knowledge. Thanks again!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - fourth and final instalment of his chamber works tonight. I'm glad he found time to compose a series of works for the clarinet - in Romantic repertoire I've often thought there is something of a mellow autumnal glow to the sound of it.

Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):



String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):



Trio in A-minor for clarinet, cello and piano op.114 (1891):










Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Haydn 94 & 93
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

This one is really doing it for me. I've always found Haydn to be just fine. Now I'm really digging it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113360


*Leonard Bernstein*

_Bernstein Conducts Bernstein_, highlights

New York Philarmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

(c) 1986

I think this and _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ are the only highlights albums that I have, but for these Bernstein works I am satisfied. I do have the complete original soundtrack recording of _West Side Story_, but the others are not near the top of my list of music to buy.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler 6 

VPO / Boulez


----------



## millionrainbows

Bernstein/Mahler, Symphony No. 9 in D Major. The detail and clarity in this set is amazing. I like to hear the clack of Boehm keys. Be sure to get the version that says "carnegie Hall Presents."


----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the BBC Concert Orchestra and the Hertfordshire Chorus in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keat's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cipriano de Rore. New recording by La Compagnia del Madrigali on Glossa.


----------



## Guest

No.28. I didn't care for his clipped phrasing in the second movement; otherwise, it was pretty good.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his composition "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Colin M

Jacck said:


> I am not sure that Darwin's "survival of the fittest" is the best model to describe musical trends. And do not forget about blind evolutionary alleys. The modern classical music might well be one of those, because it really is a fringe interest


Jack my friend. I always love your sunny perspective : ). Thanks for making me smile. While I gravitate always to end of the 19 th century and the world of music that was flowering outside of Germany, i generally believe that there are at least a few modern composers trying to break the wall at the end of this alley.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Wow, what a nightmare!

*Berlioz*: Fantastic Symphony, opus 14
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit Conducting


Reveries-Passion
A Ball
Scene in the Country
March to the Scaffold
Dream of a Witches' Sabbath


From the Liner Notes

"On 11 September 1827, at a performance of Hamlet given by a visiting English theatrical company, the 24 year old Berlioz became infatuated with its principal actress, Harriet Smithson. For two years the French composer's passion remained undimmed and her uncaring, even terrified reaction to his advances only drove him to ever greater despair. Shortly after she left Paris Berlioz wrote to a friend: "She is in London and yet I seem to feel her around me: I hear my heart pounding and its beats drive me on like the piston strokes of a steam engine. Each muscle of my body trembles with pain. - Useless! - Frightening! -"


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky The Rite of Spring Hamelin & Andsnes (Piano)

I am just in awe recently of piano masters and their command of complicated works. This being no exception. A well tuned Piano still dominates the living room of the farmhouse I grew up in and that my parents still live in. It is this music that draws me back to pleasant memories of non piano trained visitors being drawn to the piano and trying to evoke untaught chords and notes that had no dissonance And my mother’s joy and encouragement at the attempt.


----------



## haydnguy

*Prokofiev, Schubert, Dutilleux*

Sharon Bezaly, flute
Ronald Brautigam, piano


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113360
> 
> 
> *Leonard Bernstein*
> 
> _Bernstein Conducts Bernstein_, highlights
> 
> New York Philarmonic
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor
> 
> (c) 1986
> 
> I think this and _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ are the only highlights albums that I have, but for these Bernstein works I am satisfied. I do have the complete original soundtrack recording of _West Side Story_, but the others are not near the top of my list of music to buy.


I think this particular disk is (as you say) an interesting one. It gives you a little taste of the other productions.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka - Orchestral and Piano Version
Dennis Russell Davies, Sinfonieorchester Basel & Maki Namekawa


----------



## Sid James

*BLISS
String Quartet No. 2
Clarinet Quintet* 
Maggini Quartet with David Campbell, clarinet (Naxos)

*HAYDN
Symphonies Nos. 22 'Philosopher' and 49 'La Passione'
Divertimenti Hob.X.10 & III.1*
Sinfonia Classica/Gernot Sussmuth (Landor)

*ZEMLINSKY
Sinfonietta
The Mermaid - Symphonic Fantasy*
New Zealand SO/James Judd (Naxos)

*WIDOR
Organ Favourites*
Selections from Symphonies 1, 2, 4, 3, 5, 6, Symphonie gothique, Trois Nouvelles Pieces, Bach's Memento
Robert Delcamp, organ (Naxos)

*MARTINU*
*Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano & Timpani*
Jiri Skovajsa, piano/Brno State SO/Charles Mackerras
*Sinfonietta Giocosa for Piano & Small Orchestra*
Dennis Henning, piano/Australian CO/Charles Mackerras
*Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola & Orchestra*
Rivka Golani, viola/Bern SO/Peter Maag (Alto)

_Its notes sang out the feelings and sufferings of all those of our people who, far away from their home, were gazing into the distance and seeing the approaching catastrophe...It is a composition written under terrible circumstances, but the emotions it voices are not those of despair but rather of revolt, courage, and unshakable faith in the future. These are expressed by sharp, dramatic shocks, by a current of tones that never ceases for an instant, and by a melody that passionately claims the right to freedom._

- *Martinu, writing about his Double Concerto*, the "terrible circumstances" refer to the Munich Agreement in 1938 which ceded Czechoslovakia to Nazi Germany.


----------



## D Smith

*images*

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Karajan/Berlin. Absolutely gorgeous. The sound of the orchestra is just stunning and Karajan gives us enough time to appreciate it.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Bernstein/ Wiener. Listening to this makes me wish Bernstein had recorded more Bruckner. But it's fortunate he recorded this; totally gripping right from the start and embracing its mystery at the end.










(Ignore the title of this post, that was my editing reason!)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Concerto #1.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113369


*Johannes Brahms*

Cello Sonatas, Nos. 1 and 2

Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Emmanuel Ax, piano

recorded 1985, reissued 1992

I've had this for quite a few years and enjoy it, but I noticed there is a newer remastering of this same 1985 recording, I think from 2004. I'm not talking about their second recording from 1991. I started to buy the remastered recording, but then I thought maybe I should try the Rostropovich and Serkin recording instead. Has anybody here heard both and have a strong opinion either way?


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovitch Concerto for Cello & Symphony 1


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven PC #3.


----------



## Joe B

Some light, lively pieces composed by Geoffrey Bush:


















Excellent performances and recording.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Eroica: Berstein + Wiener Philharmonika


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113372


*Spirituals in Concert*

Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman
James Levine, conductor

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, 1990

I think I've had this album for about 20 years. It may not be your usual classical music, but it is certainly a classic!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Captainnumber36

A Best of Satie Disc

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Erik-Satie/dp/B00004SYFP/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=best+of+satie&qid=1550806452&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Parnassus performing; Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios Volume 1


----------



## Rogerx

János Rolla conducting; Vivaldi: 6 Double Concertos

Isaac Stern (violin), Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 & Piano Sonatas K281 & K332

Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen; Duett-Concertino; Prelude to "Capriccio" 

Paul Meyer, clarinet
Knut Sontsevold, bassoon
New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra / Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Enoch zu Guttenberg; conducting; Bach: Matthäus Passion


----------



## haydnguy

@TAGGART: A YEAR AGO TODAY YOU STARTED THIS THREAD BECAUSE THE PREVIOUS ONE HAD GOTTEN TOO BIG. WILL ANOTHER ONE BEGIN TODAY? 2/22/2019

*Bach*

Sacred Masterpieces

St. Matthew Passion

Karl Richter


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Enoch zu Guttenberg; conducting; Bach: Matthäus Passion


I didn't see your St. Matthew Post before I posted mine. Great minds think different.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - orchestral works part one. After being kept earthbound in the best possible way by Brahms's excellent chamber music over the last couple of days I now want to head for the firmament with something cosmic/exotic and mystical/spiritual.

_Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_Forgotten Offerings_] (1930):
_Le Tombeau resplendissant_ (1931):










_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ (orig. 1932 - lost in 1943 and reconstructed in 1946):










_L'Ascension_ (1932-33):










_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes martenot and orchestra (1946-48):


----------



## sonance

R. Murray Schafer: String Quartets 8 - 12 
Quatuor Molinari (atma)


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes book 1
Tarantelle Styrienne
Hommage à Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

David Fray (piano)and conducting: Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse.


----------



## Enthusiast

There really does seem to be a distinctive "tradition" of early 20th century English/British strong music. It isn't just Elgar (Serenade, Into and Allegro) and Vaughan Williams (Tallis Fantasia) - there is so much more including some wonderful Maconchy pieces and this lovely record.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven PC #3.


A favourite piece of mine, being the very first "classical" record I ever bought - Ludwig Hoffmann with the Philharmonia Hungarica (wrongly printed "Hungaria" on the cover, I recall) conducted by Miltiades Caridis. I must have played that LP a hundred times


----------



## LezLee

Hearing this on the radio today reminded me how much I love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ I heard that, too.

Meanwhile, I am staying with British music:


----------



## Rogerx

Hannu Lintu conducting; Reinecke, Zabel & Parish-Alvars: Concertos for 1 and 2 Harps

Xavier de Maistre & Emmanuel Ceysson (harps)

Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty

No. 6 "Fantaisies Symphoniques"


----------



## Marinera

Messe du jour









Earlier


----------



## Marinera

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113369
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Cello Sonatas, Nos. 1 and 2
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma, cello
> Emmanuel Ax, piano
> 
> recorded 1985, reissued 1992
> 
> I've had this for quite a few years and enjoy it, but I noticed there is a newer remastering of this same 1985 recording, I think from 2004. I'm not talking about their second recording from 1991. I started to buy the remastered recording, but then I thought maybe I should try the Rostropovich and Serkin recording instead. Has anybody here heard both and have a strong opinion either way?


 Isserlis/Hough album is on my 'to buy' list. I will listen to other cello sonatas albums available again when I can.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtàg*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone conducting; Vivaldi - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti.


----------



## Jacck

*Hindemith - Das Unaufhörliche* (oratorio, 1931) - this is a masterpiece of choral music
*Stravinsky - Ebony Concerto, Scherzo Fantastique*
*Donizetti - La fille du régiment* - my first Donizetti. I admit that found the whole italian bel canto and opera buffa a little cheesy in the past, but this was not too bad.


----------



## Enthusiast

There was also a Czerny piano concerto on the radio the other day ... which reminded me to listen to this again. Also there is a new thread on Czerny. Nice music - not that special but nice.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Rossini - Overture to "Barber of Seville" (Karajan/Angel)
Mercadante - Variations in A for Flute and Strings (Rampal/RCA)
Respighi - Roman Festival (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacck said:


> *Hindemith - Das Unaufhörliche* (oratorio, 1931) - this is a masterpiece of choral music
> *Stravinsky - Ebony Concerto, Scherzo Fantastique*
> *Donizetti - La fille du régiment* - my first Donizetti. I admit that found the whole italian bel canto and opera buffa a little cheesy in the past, but this was not too bad.


I'm especially pleased that you like this - I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Jacck

elgars ghost said:


> I'm especially pleased that you like this - I thought I was the only one!


it is great, reminds of Haydn's Creation. I feel that Hindemith is generally a very underrated composer. In my eyes he is on par with Shostakovich or Prokofiev. He has a strange harmonic language that repulses many people I guess.


----------



## Andolink

A superb recording of a masterpiece - -

*Johannes Brahms*: _Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78_


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner Henze*

Piano Concerto No.2 ( Eschenbach)


----------



## Red Terror

Excellent disc!


----------



## millionrainbows

Fauré, Chamber Music vol. 1. That's a nice shot of that guy's rear end, eh? Haa haa!


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello) performing;Mozart: Piano Quartets.

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478 / Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Ein ungefärbt Gemüte', BWV 24_
Soprano, Dorothee Mields
Altus, Terry Wey
Tenor, Bernhard Berchtold
Bass, Klaus Mertens
The Choir and Orchestra of the J.S. Bach Foundation/Rudolf Lutz


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113397


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for Piano and Cello
Polonaise brillante
Martha Argerich, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3
Ballade No. 4
Svjatoslav Richter, piano

(c) 1981 - recorded in 1961, 1962, and 1980

I bought this album years ago and always enjoy listening to it. Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be currently listed in the DG catalogue.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brandenburg Concertos!


----------



## Moriarty

Mozart Requiem in D minor KV. 626 The Wiener Philharmoniker, dir. Herbert Von Karajan.


----------



## Bourdon

* Roussel*

Symphony No. 2 & 4


----------



## D Smith

Some Haydn today.

Haydn: Symphonies 88, 92, 94. Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic. Lively and sprightly but overall I prefer his earlier recordings with the NY Phil.










Haydn: Symphonies 82, 84, 87. Big and bold Haydn, expertly performed.


----------



## Enthusiast

These records - the whole series - always make me smile and feel happy. Endlessly lovely music, beautifully played.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Concertos for Strings 

Anner Bylsma, cello
Tafelmusik


----------



## canouro

Alla Francesca ‎
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat - Cantigas De Santa Maria


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of about five parts. Some American music.

Ives Symphonies 1&2. Impressive music. The first doesn't sound particularly like Ives, more like Brahms. 









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. You must have seen me play this cd before. One of my favourites, I play it often.









Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915, Second Essay for orchestra, Third Essay for orchestra, Toccata Festiva. Purchased last autumn, I'm still getting to know the music









Harris Symphonies 3&4. I got interrupted twice while listening to the fourth symphony, I ended up listening to the beginning three times before I could hear it through 









Bernstein Facsimile - A choreographic Essay for orchestra, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs


----------



## Enthusiast

After my last one I just wanted quiet for a while. And then I wanted more of the same, so ...


----------



## Flavius

Hindemith: Choral Works (Chansons, Choruses, Madrigals, Mass). Netherlands Chamber Choir/ Gronostay (Globe)


----------



## LezLee

I was amused to see Rocky III listened to Emanuel Ax (Post 20914) and Kathleen Battle (Post 20919 ) within an hour of each other.
A subliminal connection?


----------



## Jacck

*Orlande de Lassus - Psalmi poenitentialis*
this is my maybe 6th hearing of this piece and once the brain gets used to it, it gets better and better. One of my all-time favorite polyphonic works.


----------



## Red Terror

Highly recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Harmonie Universelle*
Jordi Savall - Montserrat Figueras - Hespèrion XXI - La Capella Reial De Catalunya - Le Concert Des Nations ‎


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps it is the similarity of the cover with the covers on the CPE Bach concertos that I have been listening to .... The first Sonata and the 1st Partita from this old and still more than satisfying set ....


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*

Six Quartets Dedicated to Haydn

Quartet No. 16, K 428

Quartet No. 17, K 458, The Hunt

Guarneri Quartet
RCA Red Seal

From the Liner Notes:

"Look here, famous man and dearest friend, I give you my six children!" "In all honesty and as God is my witness, I am compelled to tell you that your son is the greatest composer that I have ever come across; he exudes style but more than that he masters the science of musical composition par excellence." These were the words uttered by Joseph Haydn when he expressed his unequivocal respect and admiration for his colleague, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, a musician twenty-four years his junior. A satisfied glow enveloped Mozart's father, Leopold, as he listened to this encomium and he immediately passed on the words of praise in a letter to his daughter, Nannerl.


----------



## pmsummer

SIT FAST
_A Dozen Miniatures, New and Old_
*Barry Guy, Poul Rouders, Tan Dun, Simon Bainbridge, Sally Beamish, Peter Sculthorpe, 
Gavin Bryars, Elvis Costello, Johannes Ockeghem, Heinrich Isaac, Christopher Tye, Alfonso Ferrabosco*
Fretwork

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113408


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Complete Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Frank Braley, piano

(c) 2010

This may replace an older CD I have of just the Spring and Kreutzer sonatas by Perlman and Ashkenazy. To me, it nearly matches the emotion of the older recording but with better sound. Tough choice.


----------



## Red Terror

pmsummer said:


> SIT FAST
> _A Dozen Miniatures, New and Old_
> *Barry Guy, Poul Rouders, Tan Dun, Simon Bainbridge, Sally Beamish, Peter Sculthorpe,
> Gavin Bryars, Elvis Costello, Johannes Ockeghem, Heinrich Isaac, Christopher Tye, Alfonso Ferrabosco*
> Fretwork
> 
> _Virgin Classics_


Beautifully designed album cover.


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes; Six Pieces; Transcriptions of Satie & Nielsen* Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO














Second listen to this relatively recent purchase. Only my second disc of Abrahamsen. I'd consider a third purchase! Not particularly difficult for 'modern' music. Quite varied - not sure if it passes muster as 'great' music. Good enough for me I guess!


----------



## canouro

*Michael Praetorius: Dances from Terpsichore*
Philip Pickett, New London Consort


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2. Monteux/LSO. A heartfelt, singing performance. Recommended.


----------



## LezLee

This is my favourite of the set of 6 Sonatas by Mondonville. My original recording was one of those real cheapo Pilz discs you used to get in a box in a corner of the newsagent's. I picked up all sorts of unknown stuff that way.


----------



## Dimace

Weekend. Ladies and Gentlemen! Time for more music und less words.

*Today I present to you a fine group of guys*. A very good *quintet for piano and winds*, which plays with devotion, inspiration and musical fidelity. I know personally only the piano player (the Herbert) but I can assure you that all of them are very guys and there is no danger to FFF your ears. The KV452 (of Mozart) is very beautiful (a young work of him) and maybe the best quintet the great Austrian has composed. The Op.16 it typical Beethoven, serious and driven, without bad surprises for the listener. I strongly believe that such music groups must be supported for the public. They try (the boys) very hard to bring GOOD music and this is the most important to me. I like also that is a multikulti group. The two South Americans (or Spaniards) are a good asset for the team and you will immediately understand their influence.

This one is from Paris, September 2011. A magical month for Paris. Is when the leaves are starting to fall and the evening rains are coming from nowhere. The music begins when thousand of colorful umbrellas appear in the crowed streets of Paris to behold the sun playing hide-and-seek with the clouds. Enjoy!


----------



## millionrainbows

Inspired by the Youtube video onMahler, Mahler Symphony No. 3 in D minor, Bernstein 'Carnegie Hall Presents' box.


----------



## Flavius

Dmitri Hvorostovsky: Russian Romances--Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff (Philips)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mass in B-minor


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 - Requiem":


----------



## Malx

Alfred Schnittke, Viola Concerto - Kim Kashkashian, Saarbrucken RSO, Dennis Russell Davies.

I love this piece.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113424


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra
Introduction, Theme and Variations in F major for Oboe and Orchestra
Quartet in E flat major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Cello

(c) 2012, recorded in 1996 and 1997

I don't think I've ever met a bassoon concerto I didn't like.


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali*
Maria Cristina Kiehr, Stephan MacLeod, Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet No 13 Op 130 - Tokyo Quartet.

I programmed the Grosse Fugue as the final movement, as I do from time to time.


----------



## Dimace

senza sordino said:


> Part two of about five parts. Some American music.
> 
> Ives Symphonies 1&2. Impressive music. The first doesn't sound particularly like Ives, more like Brahms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. You must have seen me play this cd before. One of my favourites, I play it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915, Second Essay for orchestra, Third Essay for orchestra, Toccata Festiva. Purchased last autumn, I'm still getting to know the music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Symphonies 3&4. I got interrupted twice while listening to the fourth symphony, I ended up listening to the beginning three times before I could hear it through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernstein Facsimile - A choreographic Essay for orchestra, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs


An excellent set of very good composers and works. Well done, my friend!


----------



## Forsooth

_Streaming on Qobuz..._
*The Dream of Gerontius op.38 - The Music Makers op.69*
Sir John Barbirolli/Sir Adrian Boult
Composer: Edward Elgar


----------



## Vronsky

Edvard Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Royal Concertgebouw, Christoph von Dohnányi & Claudio Arrau

Haven't listened Grieg for a long time, I almost forgot how great and marvellous his music is...


----------



## Red Terror

Box-sets are often a mixed bag, but this one is essential.


----------



## Malx

Bela Bartok, Violin Sonata No 2 - Renaud Capucon, Khatia Buniatishvili.

Live recording from this Lugano box:


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak tonight.

Symphony No. 6: Belohlavek/Czech philharmonic.. An affectionate and lilting performance. Recommended (the whole set)










Symphony No. 7. Monteux/LSO. One of my favourites, if not the favourite recording of this work. Utterly musical and captivating. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 - Requiem":


This IS modern music! This is MODERN composer! And you know something? He doesn't make something from other planets or dimensions. Just GOOD music with respect to the listener! One of the greatest musical assets USA's and not only!


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


> Box-sets are often a mixed bag, but this one is essential.


A super fine set of extra class. I don't like the Frenchman but this set is the best in every aspect. Well done.


----------



## senza sordino

I have been indoors all day today. Part three of five

Ives A Symphony: New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1: Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question. Most enjoyable 









Grofe Grand Canyon Suite, Mississippi Suite









Copland Symphony no 3, Quiet City









Harris and Adams Violin Concerti. From Spotify 









Carter Piano Concerto, Variations for Orchestra. From Spotify. I'd love to have this in my collection, but alas it isn't.


----------



## Joe B

Michel Corboz leading the Choir and Orchestra of Gulbenkian (Lisbon, Portugal) in Mendelssohn's "Die Erste Walpurgisnacht ":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113433


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Romances

Christianne Stotijn, mezzo soprano
Julius Drake, piano

(c) 2008

Tchaikovsky wrote over 100 songs, and this album includes 20 of them. Stotijn has a lovely voice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Friedrich Gernsheim-Cello sonatas. You have to hear this guy, if you like Brahms. He is the same!


----------



## Joe B

Some more Mendelssohn:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113438


*Giacomo Puccini*

Il Trittico
--Il tabarro
--Suor Angelica
--Gianni Schicchi

(c) 2017, recorded 1997

This is one of my favorite opera CDs.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm reading the chapter on Brahms in Jan Swafford's Vintage Guide, so I've been listening to:









Specifically the overtures, Tragic and Academic Festival. Both blew my mind, so good! I have a much harder time getting into the symphonies; for how dense Brahms' music is, it's hard to really take in a whole 45 minutes of it at a time. But those overtures I will surely be coming back to.

Anyway, now onto this:









believe it or not, Gould is an amazing player of Brahms... my favorite actually, though I also love Maria Yudina for his intermezzi. The Op.117 intermezzi are definitely a top 10 of mine as far as solo piano works.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting: Haydn Symphonies -22-23-24-25


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano) performing; Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon/ Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 8 & 9

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
London Symphony Orchestra / Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Rogerx

Sakari Oramo conducting; Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus.


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach:
Italian Concerto BWV 971, David Moroney harpsichord
Suite for 'Lautenwork' in E minor BWV 996, Pierre Hantai harpsichord
Partita No. 1 for Keyboard in B flat BWV 825, Gustav Leonhardt harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Zuill Bailey (cello) performig; Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012.


----------



## Marinera

Susan Graham sings the songs of Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## Jacck

*Cristóbal de Morales - Missa Gaude Barbara* - this guy is seriously good. One of the very best of renaissance music
*Donizetti - Anna Bolena* (Sills, Verrett, Kern, Tear, Burrows, Lloyd) - Donizetti is really good too. 
*Boulez - Piano Sonata 2* - I have listened to this composition maybe 8 times in the last couple of days in several different interpretations (Pollini, Okonsar, Vassilakis). I am trying to find out, if I can train my brain to enjoy this music, and it looks like I can. The piece is actually great. At first I prefered the slow movement, but now I prefer the fast first movement. I do not particularly care about the theory behind the work, ie that Boulez tried to demolish all previous traditions. All I can about is whether I can enjoy it or not.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night it was Grumiaux (in the first sonata and first partita). This morning it is a much more recent recording in the second sonata and partita.


----------



## Merl

Another nice Brahms set. Having a very Brahmsian couple of weeks.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Fritzsch conducting; Anton Urspruch : Piano Concerto Op. 9 & Symphony Op. 14

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie.
Bought it for the piano concerto, let's see what the symphony sounds.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - orchestral works part two. Includes two recordings of _Sept Haïkaï_, one studio and one live, both helmed by Boulez but with different personnel.

_Réveil des oiseaux_ [_Dawn chorus_] for piano and orchestra (1953):



_Oiseaux exotiques_ for piano and orchestra (1955-56):
_Sept Haïkaï_ for piano and orchestra (1962):
_Couleurs de la Cité céleste_ for piano and ensemble (1963):



_Chronochromie_ [_Time-Colour_] (1959-60):
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ [_And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead_] for wind, brass and percussion (1964):


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli*


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra in Aaron Copland's "Music for a Great City":


----------



## Enthusiast

Atterberg's 3rd: I'm participating in this week's Saturday Symphony. At attractive work that could be called powerful ... but doesn't it lack the modern edge that Mahler and Strauss had already injected into the Romantic symphonic tradition?


----------



## canouro

*Rossini ‎- Overtures*
The Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in Fredrick Delius's "Florida Suite" and "Summer Evening":


----------



## flamencosketches

Great great vocal performance. And such beautiful songs. I'm a huge fan of Schubert but I honestly think I like this Schumann song cycle better than any of those written by his idol. Listening to this has helped me understand how important the tradition of Lieder was to the Romantic era. Makes me want to go back and explore the songs of some of the other great Romantic composers that I had ignored before out of an aversion to vocal music. And certainly will be looking into more of Wunderlich's recordings.

Also, these Beethoven lieder are really good too. Never would have guessed.


----------



## Dimace

After many various (somehow irrelevant to me) presentations and suggestions let us again dive into the piano waters. This time a little bit deeper. It is very possible that you, dearest friends, have never heard his name. It is almost certainty that you have no idea for his work and his contribution to our Liszt Society. This pianist is not an ordinary one. He belongs to a small circle of pianist who have dedicated their lives and work to the Meister. Like Francesco Nicolosi dedicated his life to Thalberg, this one has dedicated his life to Liszt. In every way and aspect. His name: *Endre Hegedüs * He is professor in the Liszt Academy of Budapest and many times honored from the Hungarian State for his contribution to Liszt Work. He is specialized to works for Liszt's thirst period, which is dedicated not only to concerts all over Europe, but also to Italian (mainly), French, Russian etc. Opera. This means that Endre plays transcriptions and paraphrases and not other works of the Meister. This have driven him to be the BEST pianist in the world for these kind of music, but, very logically, almost unknown as a pianist in a major scale. (Lately we have also a new member to this club: The Japan Hiroshi Takashi. He is trying to enter to this club, performing both Liszt and Thalberg. He is very good, but not without performance problems, which, in our case, are like cheese and bread) Let us see what we are talking about...

The goal of transcriptions is the pianist to imitate the orchestra. There are many instruments and much more melodic lines and sound dynamics. Our target is all these to be played with ten fingers. Until here, no problem. (I play also some or them and very well) *The problems (and very big) are starting with the dynamics of the melodic lines.* Literally every finger represents one melodic line (this is an exaggeration but I want from you to understand the difficulty) The thumb plays the cellos. The third finger the violins. In the left hand the thumb sustained the main theme and the second imitates the oboe. etc. *To succeed, all the voices, to be clearly heard, we must treat EVERY finger independently!* This is almost impossible (for me and some other pianists) my friends. But what is impossible for the many, isn't for the few (Endre and Francesco) *They have achieved four to five dynamic layers in their play.* (a normal pianist can have two to three)* This means that you can hear up tp FIVE different instruments, each one with its own dynamic! * We are talking for the absolute perfection and, out of this, for these pianist remains no time to practice other works. (Endre, many years, was practicing ONLY with transcription from Bellini's Operas. ONLY!) I hope that you will try to enter in this beautiful world of the absolute pianistic perfection. The piano the way the Meister demands from his eternal servants. If you do it, I will be very happy to hear your comments. If someone already knows Endre, I will be also very happy to inform me. Don't forget also the Liszt Society. (of London for example) There is always place for high end listeners and music lovers, like you, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in Fredrick Delius's "Florida Suite" and "Summer Evening":


Vaughan AND Frederick! Give me more and more! (The Bradforder (sic) is A VERY FINE composer. I'm very happy that, because of you, we have him in our company. I have almost forgotten him...)


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Gardner conducting; Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## Marinera

Music for the film - Sounds and Silence
ECM


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann, Lalo & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos

Janos Starker (cello)








Mercury Sound !


----------



## canouro

*Rossini ‎- Overtures*
Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Cristóbal de Morales - Missa Gaude Barbara* - this guy is seriously good. One of the very best of renaissance music
> *Donizetti - Anna Bolena* (Sills, Verrett, Kern, Tear, Burrows, Lloyd) - Donizetti is really good too.
> *Boulez - Piano Sonata 2* - I have listened to this composition maybe 8 times in the last couple of days in several different interpretations (Pollini, Okonsar, *Vassilakis*). I am trying to find out, if I can train my brain to enjoy this music, and it looks like I can. The piece is actually great. At first I prefered the slow movement, but now I prefer the fast first movement. I do not particularly care about the theory behind the work, ie that Boulez tried to demolish all previous traditions. All I can about is whether I can enjoy it or not.


You liked Dimitris! He is very good in this kind of music (contemporary music) Try also his Xenakis. (he studied with him…) You will find also very interesting his performances in works of Martin Matalon. (I will say nothing about Boulez, but I believe that you, after 8 times listening to him, have managed to understand something from his music. Training is very important to music. Playing or listening to it. Well done!)


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Cleveland Orchestra & Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> You liked Dimitris! He is very good in this kind of music (contemporary music) Try also his Xenakis. (he studied with him…) You will find also very interesting his performances in works of Martin Matalon. (I will say nothing about Boulez, but I believe that you, after 8 times listening to him, *you have managed to understand something from his music. Training is very important to music. Playing or listening to it. Well done!)*




Yesterday I listened to Kurtàg and in the beginning I thought, why do I listen to this music?
However, as a rabbit looking in fog lamps I listened further and unnoticed I was sucked into the music . 
Awesome.


----------



## Joe B

Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra in a great recording of George Gershwin's "An American in Paris":


----------



## Enthusiast

I needed more of these pieces. There is so much invention and surprise in them.


----------



## Rogerx

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden conducting; Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic.

First spin.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Westenburg leading Musica Sacra Chorus and Members of the Musica Sacra Orchestra:


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable today.._


----------



## Enthusiast

I think it used to be preferred to the "more academic" Art of Fugue but these days that no longer frightens us. Still this is a lovely piece of music. This is a pretty good (I mean excellent!) recording of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Rattle conducting; The Jazz Album

Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble/ Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue/
Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81/ Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto

John Harle (alto Saxophone), Peter Donohoe (piano), Jeremy Taylor (high tenor), Michael Collins (clarinet), Michael Collins (clarinet) & Peter Donohoe (piano)

London Sinfonietta, Harvey & the Wallbangers.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Ferde Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite":


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Simon Rattle conducting; The Jazz Album
> 
> Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble/ Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue/
> Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81/ Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
> 
> John Harle (alto Saxophone), Peter Donohoe (piano), Jeremy Taylor (high tenor), Michael Collins (clarinet), Michael Collins (clarinet) & Peter Donohoe (piano)
> 
> London Sinfonietta, Harvey & the Wallbangers.


An excellent disc. Worth the price if only for the performance of "Rhapsody in Blue".....outstanding!


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Piano Concertos No.17, K.453 & No.25, K.503*
Mitsuko Uchida, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Don Quixote from this set. Reiner, like Szell, can often leave me a little frustrated with performances that are nearly great but spoiled by his control-freak tendencies ... but I have no such difficulty with his Strauss. It is also good to have a top class version of Quixote without a star soloist - it doesn't need one (although you may think of the principal cellist of the CSO as a star).


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
Krips, London Symphony Orchestra

I'm still looking for my breakthrough performance of this symphony. Marriner has come the closest so far. The Krips version is played well and is enjoyable, though. The second half is better than the first.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 10 in G major, K. 74
Symphony No. 12 in G major, K. 110 (75b)
Symphony No. 13 in F major, K. 112 
Symphony No. 14 in A major, K. 114
Symphony No. 15 in G major, K. 124

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## NLAdriaan

Enthusiast said:


> I think it used to be preferred to the "more academic" Art of Fugue but these days that no longer frightens us. Still it is a lovely piece of music. This is a pretty good (I mean excellent!) recording of it.
> 
> View attachment 113465


I agree, and Jordi Savall also recorded a warm blooded Art of the Fugue. I have both recordings in one box.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Till Eulenspiegels lustige streiche
Tod und verklärung


----------



## Itullian

This will wake me up.


----------



## Joe B

The Kronos Quartet playing Terry Riley's "Sunrise of the Planetary DreamCollector", "G Song", and "Cadenza on the Night Plain":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113467


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sonatas for keyboard and violin

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

(c) 2017, recorded in 2015

Some very pleasing music, this 2-CD set is the third of five volumes and the only one I have so far.


----------



## Merl

Had some time today to catch up on some listening of stuff ive had for some time. Today it's four historic performances of Beethoven symphonies from de Sabata. Of these the 8th is the best account and it sounds really rough but it's well paced and realised. The other 3 performances are wretched affairs, the worst being an absolutely diabolical Eroica that not only sounds like it was recorded in a shipping container but is all over the place with some strange pushing and pulling of tempi. De Sabata's odd phrasing and histrionic operatic conducting make for an interesting and lively 6th but the sound from the old 78 transfers is absolutely gruesome and there some very shoddy ensemble moments across all 4 performances, as a whole. I thought Van Beinum's prehistoric Beethoven was bad but this one is just as awful. Another one to avoid like the plague.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Gott ist unsere zuversicht
In allen meinen Taten
O Jesu Christ meins Lebens Licht
Gloria in exelsis Deo


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin: Nocturnes/Preludes


----------



## D Smith

Atterberg: Symphony No. 3. Jarvi/Gothenburg. For Saturday Symphony. This was a very enjoyable first listen. Nothing ground-breaking, just good music. I'll be exploring Atterberg more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Orchestral Suites*


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
> Krips, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I'm still looking for my breakthrough performance of this symphony. Marriner has come the closest so far. The Krips version is played well and is enjoyable, though. The second half is better than the first.


I feel I ought to be able to help as I have a huge number of "Greats" but Krips is one of my favourites and I am not a huge fan of the Marriner. Solti is similarly good and so is Kertesz. Bohm is surprisingly (to me) good. But these might not be to you taste. The second (Berlin) Harnoncourt set has a pretty good Great. I wonder, you might like Menuhin's - the one with the Sinfonia Varsovia - might interest you. It is very fast. Or you might like Dausgaard who is also quite swift. Or go the other way - Celibidache in his Munich days. For me it is not about speed - I like all the ones I have mentioned (and know very many others that I have not mentioned) - as about being ultimately a bit relaxed and loving the piece: allowing it to unwind.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dunstaple Motets from this ...


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel, Piano Suites (Queffelec)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113472


*Frédéric Chopin*

The Legendary 1965 Recording

Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

(c) 1999 remastered

Argerich was just 24 years old when she recorded this wonderful music at Abbey Road Studios in 1965. I wonder if she ran into The Fab Four who were recording there during that same time.


----------



## Armanvd

The Busch Quartet - Beethoven: String Quartet No.14 op.131


----------



## canouro

*Annie Fischer: The Centennial Collection*

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466, Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467, Rondo in D Major, K. 382, Prelude and Fugue in C Major, K. 394
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Schubert: Sonata in B flat major, D. 960, Impromptus, Op. 142, D. 935: No. 1 in F Minor
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor, S178/R21

Heribert Esser, Ervin Lukács - Budapest Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Earlier the Liszt, Glinka & Rachmninov pieces from CD 2 of this set:









Also a very acceptable disc of Berlioz works - Harold in Italy, Waverly Overture & La mort de Cleopatre from various BBC Orchestras and conductors being this months cover disc of the BBC MM.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 13, Op. 130*


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *Annie Fischer: The Centennial Collection*
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466, Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467, Rondo in D Major, K. 382, Prelude and Fugue in C Major, K. 394
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
> Schubert: Sonata in B flat major, D. 960, Impromptus, Op. 142, D. 935: No. 1 in F Minor
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor, S178/R21
> 
> Heribert Esser, Ervin Lukács - Budapest Symphony Orchestra


Annie, Brigitte and Ingrid are the BEST female pianists in human history. Annie, mastered the Greatest. Brigitte, my Master and Chopin. Ingrid the divine Schubert. When Annie plays Beethoven ALL the other pianists must silently hear her. Do you know why? Is she very melodic? NO! Is she very sentimental? NO! Does she make the best dynamics? MAYBE... Annie is the best because of her tempo! *She blows your mind with her accuracy and with her stormy play.* For this reason I give her 101% to Beethoven, but only... :lol: 99,5 to the Master. You can not play the absolute perfect Liszt with such discipline. I believe also her Mozart must be divine. The Great Austrian demands accuracy and discipline without many eccentricities and esthetical controversies. (I don't listen the Mozart and I can only presume...) Perfect CD, my friend!!!!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Quartet No. 13, Op. 130*


This is one CD with great value! Period.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> This will wake me up.


The best symphony Mahler has composed and here we have one for the greatest performances of it. Solti, generally speaking has never failed to bring in life one composer and the Austrian is one of his very strong points. SUPER!


----------



## Malx

Atterberg Symphony No 3 - for the Saturday Symphony Tradition thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> The best symphony Mahler has composed and here we have one for the greatest performances of it. Solti, generally speaking has never failed to bring in life one composer and the Austrian is one of his very strong points. SUPER!


If I can come in from the other side, the 8th is my least favorite Mahler symphony, but the Solti recording has enough going on that this is one recording of the 8th that I have actually listened to the whole thing.

So a thumbs up from a the pro side and a thumbs up from the con side. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> If I can come in from the other side, the 8th is my least favorite Mahler symphony, but the Solti recording has enough going on that this is one recording of the 8th that I have actually listened to the whole thing.
> 
> So a thumbs up from a the pro side and a thumbs up from the con side. That doesn't happen very often.


I too find the eighth problematic, but unlike my learned fellow listeners I find Solti a little on the bombastic side. The recording that helped me with this Symphony is:









I appreciate the Solti has a large number of admirers so I am out of phase with the majority - but I can only hear with the ears I have been given!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 3*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bizet*
Symphony in C
John de Lancie, oboe

L'Arlésienne: Suite No. 1
Prelude, Minuetto, Adagietto, Carillon

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

From the Liner Notes:

Of course, the greatest puzzlement concerning the Symphony's obscurity stems from the attitude of its composer. We have been told that Bizet never acknowledged the work because of the closeness with which he modeled it on the Symphony in D of his mentor in those days of musical apprenticeship, Charles Gounod. We also know that Bizet was chronically troubled by a lack of self-confidence and that, in particular, he fought a constant battle against influences, ones that he feared might prove stronger than his own voice. Gounod's power was especially threatening. "You were the beginning of my life as an artist . . . I can now admit that I was afraid of being absorbed," he said to the older man long after that feverish month of November 1855 during which the Symphony in C had been composed. It is more than likely that by definitely shutting the door on this manuscript Bizet felt he had traveled a perceptible distance in his struggle with the spirit of Gounod.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> If I can come in from the other side, the 8th is my least favorite Mahler symphony, but the Solti recording has enough going on that this is one recording of the 8th that I have actually listened to the whole thing.
> 
> So a thumbs up from a the pro side and a thumbs up from the con side. That doesn't happen very often.


Many years I'm fighting between the 2nd and the 8th for the title of Mahler's best symphony, with Ozawa, Rattle for the 2nd and Järvi, Haitink for the 8th. (Solti is also big option here but the singers (personal opinion here) are better with the thirst two conductors. My third option, as the best symphony, is the 7th with Bernstein. From the other symphonies I have a tendency to listen the 1st, because of its clear melodic line, structure (very traditional) and steady through out rhythm. I don't know if I covered you with these four symphonies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113484


Sergei Rachmaninov

Complete Piano Concertos 1-4

Berlin Philharmoniker (Nos. 1 and 2)
London Symphony Orchestra (Nos. 3 and 4)
Antonio Pappano, conductor
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

(c) 2012, recorded in 2005 and 2010

I enjoy these recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Mozart's "Requiem":


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> I don't know if I covered you with these four symphonies.


Personally, my order of favorites is the 3rd, 1st, the 2nd, the 4th, the 9th, the 5th, the 6th, then 7th, then the 8th. I'm not sure where Das Lied fits in, because I never have time to sit down and stare at the words, listening to the whole thing (I usually listen in the car). But that's more personal preference than a statement of individual merits.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*

Symphonies 99-104

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Eugen Jochum conducting
Alexander Cameron, Solo-Violoncello (Hob I 102)
Rodney Friend, Solo-Violin (Hob I 103)

Deutsche Grammophon box set, Vinyl, 1973

From the Liner Notes

"The first thing that strikes me about Haydn is his freshness, his effervescent youthfulness even in old age. The true father of sonata form always has a certain naturalness about him, at least as far as content is concerned, though the form itself is often skilfully evolved out of one, two, sometimes even three themes . . . Haydn seems in the best sense of the word rustic, he is more robust - a man from the country. He lacks any element of confessional pathos; a man in the old style, like Bach." Eugen Jochum in conversation with Karl Schumann.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier:

Sixth Symphony from Gielen's Mahler box - he goes with the Scherzo before the Andante which is not my preferred sequence for these movements so next time I will programme my player so as to reverse the middle movements.









Now:

Wolfgang Rihm, Gedicht des Malers - Renaud Capucon, Vienna SO, Philippe Jordan.
World Premier recording of what is effectively a violin concerto in all but name.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the German Symphony Orchestra Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 1" and "Prometheus--The poem of fire" (disc 1 of 3):


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113484
> 
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> 
> Complete Piano Concertos 1-4
> 
> Berlin Philharmoniker (Nos. 1 and 2)
> London Symphony Orchestra (Nos. 3 and 4)
> Antonio Pappano, conductor
> Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
> 
> (c) 2012, recorded in 2005 and 2010
> 
> I enjoy these recordings.


Antonio and Rach is something peculiar. The Englander is specialized to the Italian Opera. If you don't know it, Antonio is Barenboim's child… He served in all major USA SO and also in London, München and Berliner PO. This means he is a very good director. But (this is my fantasy of course) I still can not connect him with other works but the opera…


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113489


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi, conductor

(c) 2006

Now for a change of pace.


----------



## Dimace

MozartsGhost said:


> *Bizet*
> Symphony in C
> John de Lancie, oboe
> 
> L'Arlésienne: Suite No. 1
> Prelude, Minuetto, Adagietto, Carillon
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy conducting
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> Of course, the greatest puzzlement concerning the Symphony's obscurity stems from the attitude of its composer. We have been told that Bizet never acknowledged the work because of the closeness with which he modeled it on the Symphony in D of his mentor in those days of musical apprenticeship, Charles Gounod. We also know that Bizet was chronically troubled by a lack of self-confidence and that, in particular, he fought a constant battle against influences, ones that he feared might prove stronger than his own voice. Gounod's power was especially threatening. "You were the beginning of my life as an artist . . . I can now admit that I was afraid of being absorbed," he said to the older man long after that feverish month of November 1855 during which the Symphony in C had been composed. It is more than likely that by definitely shutting the door on this manuscript Bizet felt he had traveled a perceptible distance in his struggle with the spirit of Gounod.


Many believe that Bizet is only Carmen. Carmen is his best work, but he has composed many great Operas and music. It is very sadly he died very young. (his wife FFFFF him very badly) He had made unbelievable music, so grandiose that other rival composers they had disappeared from the face of the earth.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> Antonio and Rach is something peculiar. The Englander is specialized to the Italian Opera. If you don't know it, Antonio is Barenboim's child… He served in all major USA SO and also in London, München and Berliner PO. This means he is a very good director. But (this is my fantasy of course) I still can not connect him with other works but the opera…


Makes sense. I bought the set for Andsnes, of course. The symphony here is performing the work tonight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

The mailman came today and now it's Mahler Madness!!

The Symphonies
Chailly

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Symphonies 1-9
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin - Symphony 10 (Deryck Cooke version)


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> Makes sense. I bought the set for Andsnes, of course. The symphony here is performing the work tonight.


@RockyIII You are so fortunate to have a SO where you are. We have a state SO (and a few other smaller ones) but the state one is pretty much supported by the state electric utility and a big tech company.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113472
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> The Legendary 1965 Recording
> 
> Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
> Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
> Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
> Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
> Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53
> 
> Martha Argerich, piano
> 
> (c) 1999 remastered
> 
> Argerich was just 24 years old when she recorded this wonderful music at Abbey Road Studios in 1965. I wonder if she ran into The Fab Four who were recording there during that same time.


Before I read that last sentence I thought of the same thing. I just tweeted the question and we'll see what the answer I get back. I said that the Beatles would have done well to put her on keyboard and paid her very handsomely. I may be wrong but I think that Jacqueline du Pré also recorded at Abbey Road studios around this same time.


----------



## JohnD

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113472
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> The Legendary 1965 Recording
> Martha Argerich, piano
> Argerich was just 24 years old when she recorded this wonderful music at Abbey Road Studios in 1965. I wonder if she ran into The Fab Four who were recording there during that same time.


Does the CD give the recording dates? All of the Beatles sessions at EMI Studios (as it was called back then) are well-documented.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113472
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> The Legendary 1965 Recording
> 
> Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
> Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
> Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
> Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
> Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53
> 
> Martha Argerich, piano
> 
> (c) 1999 remastered
> 
> Argerich was just 24 years old when she recorded this wonderful music at Abbey Road Studios in 1965. I wonder if she ran into The Fab Four who were recording there during that same time.


I have seen some questions regarding this recording, from fellow users. The term ''legendary'' based on her recent 1965 February win in Chopin Competition in Warsaw. Actually was one of the competition prices. (Contracts, concerts, recordings and some cash are priced among the other) Nowadays, Martha, is member of the jury in Chopin competition. The CD content is her programm, from the preliminary round until the semi finals. Thanks a lot for this presentation.


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann; performing: Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire - Du Tertre - Gervaise - Henry VIII (King of England) - Antonio - Heinrich - Clément - Josquin des Prez - Phalese - Senfl*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire
_
Dorian_


----------



## Joe B

Last one for the evening - Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo) and Sergej Osadchuk (piano) performing various art songs themed around death:


----------



## pmsummer

FORQUERAY
_Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
*Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
Rolf Lislevand - theorbo & baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez - theorbo & baroque guitar
Guido Morini - harpsichord

_Glossa Cabinet_


----------



## RockyIII

JohnD said:


> Does the CD give the recording dates? All of the Beatles sessions at EMI Studios (as it was called back then) are well-documented.


It says recorded June 23, 24, and 27, 1965, in Studio No. 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia (piano) performing; Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113501


*Franz Liszt*

Transcendental

2-CD album of etudes

Danil Trifinov, piano

(c) 2016

This is a great album, but I am mainly posting this because of an etude on disc two that I heard in person tonight.

I attended a North Carolina Symphony concert and heard Rene Orth's Chasing Light, Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2, and Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique. We had a visiting conductor, Eivind Gullberg Jensen, from Norway, and a visiting pianist, Behzod Abduraimov, from Uzbekistan. The first work was short, and the Rachmaninov and Berlioz were quite magnificent.

Following the Rachmaninov concerto to a standing ovation, Abduraimov performed Liszt's Etude No. 3 in G sharp minor, "La Campanella," as an encore. He seemed to really enjoy himself while playing it. I knew it sounded like Liszt but couldn't think of the name of the piece until I got home and pulled out this CD.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113501
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Transcendental
> 
> 2-CD album of etudes
> 
> Danil Trifinov, piano
> 
> (c) 2016
> 
> This is a great album, but I am mainly posting this because of an etude on disc two that I heard in person tonight.
> 
> I attended a North Carolina Symphony concert and heard Rene Orth's Chasing Light, Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2, and Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique. We had a visiting conductor, Eivind Gullberg Jensen, from Norway, and a visiting pianist, Behzod Abduraimov, from Uzbekistan. The first work was short, and the Rachmaninov and Berlioz were quite magnificent.
> 
> Following the Rachmaninov concerto to a standing ovation, Abduraimov performed Liszt's Etude No. 3 in G sharp minor, "La Campanella," as an encore. He seemed to really enjoy himself while playing it. I knew it sounded like Liszt but couldn't think of the name of the piece until I got home and pulled out this CD.


Thanks for the tip. I'll listen to it just as soon as I finish listening to my Mahler.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven late quartets, in this affordable, great sounding, nicely packaged collection. Well worth the price!


----------



## Rogerx

Antony Hermus conducting; Wagenaar: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Amphitrion, Op. 45/ Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'/ J: Elverhöi/ Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie.


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> I have seen some questions regarding this recording, from fellow users. The term ''legendary'' based on her recent 1965 February win in Chopin Competition in Warsaw. Actually was one of the competition prices. (Contracts, concerts, recordings and some cash are priced among the other) Nowadays, Martha, is member of the jury in Chopin competition. The CD content is her programm, from the preliminary round until the semi finals. Thanks a lot for this presentation.


In the CD booklet, according to Suvi Raj Grubb, the producer of the recording session at EMI, "Argerich was quite the most formidable player we had ever come across." A few weeks later, they learned she had signed a contract with DG, and EMI was not permitted to publish the record. I wondered what happened that allowed Warner to finally publish it over 30 years later.

Also in the booklet is a photo of Argerich with her hands all over a shirtless Ringo in the studio commissary. Just kidding!

Argerich also has a debut recital album on DG that dates back to 1960. I don't think I've heard that one.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> In the CD booklet, according to Suvi Raj Grubb, the producer of the recording session at EMI, "Argerich was quite the most formidable player we had ever come across." A few weeks later, they learned she had signed a contract with DG, and EMI was not permitted to publish the record. I wondered what happened that allowed Warner to finally publish it over 30 years later.
> 
> Also in the booklet is a photo of Argerich with her hands all over a shirtless Ringo in the studio commissary. Just kidding!
> 
> Argerich also has a debut recital album on DG that dates back to 1960. I don't think I've heard that one.


There might be some strong opinions that disagree with this and hindsight is 20/20 but I think she made a mistake. I'm sure she has thought of this as well.

Now that I've thought about it, I''m not sure she did make a mistake. EMI may have wanted her to go "pop" and she would have wasted her talent.


----------



## Jacck

*Rossini - Maometto II*
Rossini was a pretty decent composer. No wonder that Beethoven was jealous of him, because his music is almost a perfect opposite of Beethoven's music. Beethoven could not write for voice (though I like Fidelio) and could not write catchy melodic music. When Rossini came to Vienna, he caused sensation. Everyone wanted just Rossini and Beethoven felt neglected.


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson conducting; Hanson symphonies 1and 2

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus.


----------



## KenOC

Jacck said:


> *Rossini - Maometto II*
> Rossini was a pretty decent composer. No wonder that Beethoven was jealous of him, because his music is almost a perfect opposite of Beethoven's music. Beethoven could not write for voice (though I like Fidelio) and could not write catchy melodic music. When Rossini came to Vienna, he caused sensation. Everyone wanted just Rossini and Beethoven felt neglected.


"No one has a mind any more for what is good, what is vigorous -- in short, for real music! Yes, yes, that's how it is, you Viennese! Rossini and his pals, they're your heroes. You want nothing more from me! Sometimes Schuppanzigh gets a quartet out of me, but you've no time for the symphonies, and you don't want Fidelio. It's Rossini, Rossini above everything. Perhaps your soulless strumming and singing, your own shoddy stuff that you take for real art -- that's your taste. Oh, you Viennese!" -- Beethoven, 1824


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Minkus: La Bayadère

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

haydnguy said:


> Before I read that last sentence I thought of the same thing. I just tweeted the question and we'll see what the answer I get back. I said that the Beatles would have done well to put her on keyboard and paid her very handsomely. I may be wrong but I think that Jacqueline du Pré also recorded at Abbey Road studios around this same time.


Given the recording dates of the 23rd, 24th & 27th of June it is most unlikely Argerich would have bumped into the Beatles as they had embarked on a European tour that ran from 20th June to 3rd July 1965 and would have been in France or Italy at the time.
That's not to say she didn't meet them on a different occasion.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 4 - Rotterdam PO, Yannick Nezet-Seguin (live recording).


----------



## Malx

Pascal Dusapin, Aufgang - Renaud Capucon (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.









Harrison Birtwistle, the Triumph of Time - Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.


----------



## Enthusiast

Saint-Saëns believed of Gounod's operas that "in the faint distant future when inexorable time has completed its work and the operas of Gounod are forever in repose in the dusty sanctuary of libraries, the Messe de Sainte Cécile, the Rédemption and the oratorio Mors et Vita will still retain life". He seems to have been wrong as we still think of Gounod as primarily an opera composer. Still, Verdi wrote a requiem so why not Gounod? A largely forgotten work, influenced by Verdi, Mors et Vita is not without charms and lovely music ... but so little survives from any era.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113501
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Transcendental
> 
> 2-CD album of etudes
> 
> Danil Trifinov, piano
> 
> (c) 2016
> 
> This is a great album, but I am mainly posting this because of an etude on disc two that I heard in person tonight.
> 
> I attended a North Carolina Symphony concert and heard Rene Orth's Chasing Light, Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2, and Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique. We had a visiting conductor, Eivind Gullberg Jensen, from Norway, and a visiting pianist, Behzod Abduraimov, from Uzbekistan. The first work was short, and the Rachmaninov and Berlioz were quite magnificent.
> 
> Following the Rachmaninov concerto to a standing ovation, Abduraimov performed Liszt's Etude No. 3 in G sharp minor, *"La Campanella," *as an encore. He seemed to really enjoy himself while playing it. I knew it sounded like Liszt but couldn't think of the name of the piece until I got home and pulled out this CD.


This in the reality, is Paganini's (from his 2nd violin concert) and an Italian folk dance.


----------



## Rogerx

Emmanuel Krivine conducting; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France.


----------



## flamencosketches

Christ lag in Todesbanden. Is this really the 4th cantata Bach ever wrote? I'm assuming the catalog comes out of just what survived. Cuz his technique here is masterful already. The first chorus made me wanna cry. Heavy stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - third and final instalment of his orchestral works, including the gargantuan three-part _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ which was inspired by the Utah landscape and some of the birds which inhabit it. _Eclairs sur l'au-delà_ was his final completed work and almost as expansive in scale as _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ The final two sections, _Le chemin de l'invisible_ and _lumière du Paradis_, are especially moving as they give me the impression that the deeply religious Messiaen, whose health was poor by the time this work was completed, is anticipating the hereafter.

_Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and orchestra (1971-74):



_Un vitrail et des oiseaux_ [_Stained-Glass Window and Birds_] for piano, brass, wind and percussion (1986):



_La Ville d'en-haut_ [_The City on High_] for piano, brass, wind and percussion (1987):



_Un Sourire_ [_A Smile_] (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, flute, oboe, cello and orchestra (1990-91 inc. - completed by Yvonne Loriod, Heinz Holliger and George Benjamin):



_Eclairs sur l'au-delà_ [_Flashes over the Beyond_] (1988-92):


----------



## Taggart

Luminous tuneful beauty, exquisitely played.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I love these French Suites played with so much natural noblesse.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 113514
> 
> 
> Christ lag in Todesbanden. Is this really the 4th cantata Bach ever wrote? I'm assuming the catalog comes out of just what survived. Cuz his technique here is masterful already. The first chorus made me wanna cry. Heavy stuff.


I'm no expert in these things but I don't think the BWV numbers follow dates of composition but I think BWV was a fairly early cantata. There must be members here who know about these things! Great CD, though!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I'm no expert in these things but I don't think the BWV numbers follow dates of composition but I think BWV was a fairly early cantata. There must be members here who know about these things! Great CD, though!


I love the cantata "Christ lag in Todesbanden".

This is my favorite recording.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in a performance of Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## flamencosketches

@Bourdon. Have you heard Bob van Asperen's French Suites? He was a student of Leonhardt. I like his better, the harpsichord he plays on that CD is the best I've ever heard. (Though I'm no big lover of the harpsichord anyway.)


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> @Bourdon. Have you heard Bob van Asperen's French Suites? He was a student of Leonhardt. I like his better, the harpsichord he plays on that CD is the best I've ever heard. (Though I'm no big lover of the harpsichord anyway.)


Thank you for introducing the van Asperen recording on the Aeolus label to me,I do have his recording of the English suites.
I'm really a harpsichord lover but this recording escaped me,there is so much to choose from...sigh.
I never had difficulties with the harpsichord,a friend of mine plays this instrument and listening to it always gives me a sense of joy.Is there something wrong with me? 

Gustav Leonhardt is one of the musicians I admire the most.


----------



## Rogerx

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Duo in A Major, Op.23, No.3

Vilmos Szabadi and Bela Banfalvi, violins


----------



## flamencosketches

No problem! Your opinion may vary because the tone of his instrument really is different from the one Leonhardt plays, more reverberant. I may not be a big harpsichord guy, but I love reverb :lol: if you check it out, let me know what you think.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> No problem! Your opinion may vary because the tone of his instrument really is different from the one Leonhardt plays, more reverberant. I may not be a big harpsichord guy, but I love reverb :lol: if you check it out, let me know what you think.


The recording is not to find but I managed to listen to a few samples and you are right the recording is ( too) reverberant and the used harpsichord is indeed different from tone.
Bob van Asperen is more adventurous than Leonhardt but I like the aristocratic way Leonhardt plays these wonderful pieces.Everything speaks for themselves and Leonhardt is only the humble servant who brings the score alive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak in an old and exceptional set of recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Following up my last listen with more choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski. This time it's Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:










In my little world, Lukaszewski is one of the giants currently composing choral works. Beautiful music!


----------



## Bourdon

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 227 'Jesu, meine Freude' - Vocalconsort Berlin*


----------



## Rogerx

James Conlon conducting; Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, Aubade.


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold - Krenek - Goldschmidt*

Violin concertos


----------



## D Smith

Weber: Piano Sonata No. 2; Schubert: Piano Sonata in B major D. 575. Two early works played with elegance and joy. The Weber was lots of fun. Recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms: Symphonies & Overtures, Ein deutsches Requiem*
Christa Ludwig, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Ralph Downes
Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Vasks

Gave this disc its first listening today...computer interactive electronics...hmmm?


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 4:


----------



## Rogerx

David Jalberg (piano) performing; Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988.


----------



## Armanvd

L. v. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ("Hammerklavier")


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 2

Images book 1 & 2
Images (1894)
Suite pour piano


----------



## Kollwitz

Mozart, Don Giovanni - Furtwangler 1953

Just discovering this opera. Love the voices and am a big Furtwangler fan generally so thought I'd check it out. Very enjoyable. Time for a more HIP recording next.


----------



## sbmonty

Grande Messe Des Morts, Op. 5


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36_


----------



## Andolink

Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen (1932-2016)


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and The city of London Sinfonia in sacred music of Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart PC #19/20/Rondo in D K. 382


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Anthemes 2 from this ...









Ata and Akrata from this


----------



## MozartsGhost

*J.S. Bach*
_"Peasant" Cantata BWV.212
"Coffee" Cantata BWV. 211
_
Linde Consort
Hans-Martin Linde conducting
Rosmarie Hofmann (soprano), Gregory Reinhart (bass), Guy de Mey (tenor)

Reflexe vinyl Lp, 1983

From the Liner Notes:

Bach's burlesque cantatas take everyday situations as their starting point and then produce exaggerated copies of them. Coffee was (according to Egon Fridell) the "prestige drink of the high Baroque," the consumption of this tonic being widespread among people of fashion. Picander's text deals with the merry Lieschen's addiction to coffee. Her blustering papa gives his daughter an ultimatum: either she sticks to her coffee, or he provides her with "einen wackern Liebsten", a gallant lover. This is the alternative. The father, of course, is relying on Lieschen's desire for the latter; the real joke in the story is that she is crafty enough to secure both!

Bach knew how to fashion entertaining and musically accomplished scenes out of real-life occasions. The insights into the society of the time offered us by the otherwise unsophisticated texts is an additional bonus. Translation by Clive Williams, 1983


----------



## senza sordino

Part four of five. Here I'm pushing the boundaries of what just constitutes classical music. Some of it is definitely classical, some not so sure.

Copland Danzon Cubano, Billy the Kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, Rodeo, El Salon Mexico, The Red Pony Suite, Dance Symphony (two disks)









Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on "I've got rhythm " What a brilliant disk.









Gershwin seven overtures and twelve songs. A lovely disk.









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River - Suite, Take the 'A' Train. Most enjoyable disk. 









Bernstein Candide Overture, West Side Story Suite, Symphonic Suite from On the waterfront, Fancy Free


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 5


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.3 op.63
Vernon Handley & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

Another one of Malcolm Arnold's fantastic symphonies from Vernon Handley's cycle in "The Complete Conifer Recordings", this time with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.

I really love the atmosphere in this piece. It isn't difficult to hear why he was such an effective Composer for cinematic soundtracks. It is a beautiful, strong Symphony with a dramatic feel, especially in the Second Movement Lento.

The pacing and playing are sublime, Handley always seems to bring out the best in the music and share his enthusiasm with whatever Orchestra his is Conducting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113525


*Frédéric Chopin*

Preludes

Ingrid Fliter, piano

This album from 2014 includes Chopin's 24 preludes, five mazurkas, and two nocturnes. This beautiful music will definitely relax you and put you to sleep, and I don't mean that in a negative way.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113527


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaises

Rafal Blechacz, piano

This album from 2013 is obviously more lively than the one I posted above.


----------



## Rambler

*Mark Adamo: Little Women* Houston Grand Opera conducted by Patrick Summers on NAXOS








Watching and listening to this opera. For a modern opera it's very conservative in idiom. Pleasant enough if somewhat lacking in any real wow factor (to my ear). It's certainly more entertaining being able to listen and watch the action rather than listening only to the audio.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony No. 3 in CM Berglund Helsinki

1907... the new was reduction to three movements. The rest was one of the great demonstrations of neoclassicism. Compare it to Symphony No.4 in 1910/11 where he made it clear he would mostly continue to look forward into a aremarkable and often terrifying twentieth century.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.3 op.63
> Vernon Handley & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> Another one of Malcolm Arnold's fantastic symphonies from Vernon Handley's cycle in "The Complete Conifer Recordings", this time with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> I really love the atmosphere in this piece. It isn't difficult to hear why he was such an effective Composer for cinematic soundtracks. It is a beautiful, strong Symphony with a dramatic feel, especially in the Second Movement Lento.
> 
> The pacing and playing are sublime, Handley always seems to bring out the best in the music and share his enthusiasm with whatever Orchestra his is Conducting.


Now listening to *Malcolm Arnold's Symphony No.4 op.71*, from the same set and featuring the same performers.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak in an old and exceptional set of recordings.
> 
> View attachment 113515


Agreed - exceptional.


----------



## Malx

For the first time in a while I have delved into a box that for years was never far from my player:

















This evening it was both second symphonies that I played the Brahms - Munchner Philharmoniker - Rudlof Kempe was a super performance with a suitably rousing Allegro con spirito bringing it to an end.
The Klemperer Philharmonia live set is in very acceptable mono sound from 1960 - and if the sound doesn't bother you it is a fine set arguably better overall than his EMI studio recordings with the same orchestra.

The box is again close by the player for easy access.

Edit - it is a bit of bargain.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113525
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> Preludes
> 
> Ingrid Fliter, piano
> 
> This album from 2014 includes Chopin's 24 preludes, five mazurkas, and two nocturnes. This beautiful *woman* will definitely relax you and put you to sleep, and I don't mean that in a negative way.


You lost a chance for the PERFECKT post! :lol::lol:


----------



## vmartell

Crosspost from "Listening on Vinyl"

Karajan's 1960s Brahms cycle - I kind of heard it has never been widely available on CD and unless my Discogs search was deficient, that seems to be the case.

My first ever Classical recording was actually a cassette of Herbie's Brahms 4th - 1978 version. Very particular - so much, that being imprinted on that version everything else sounded strange... But being coming of age during the CD era means I never had that many classical LPs. So never heard the 1960s cycle - until now.

The music - this really feels like an improvement over the late 1970s cycle - everything that I imprinted on and like about those recordings, is here, but with an added sense of.. hmm.. energy, drive.

The release - it sounds amazing, ok pressing, a couple of defects but nothing bad. Now, the box doesn't have too much info... it says "mastered from analogue" in a sticker - but that could mean anything, it can even mean anything from "the digital file we used to cut was created from the tapes" to "cut straight from analogue tape".

And I don't mind. Some of the best sounding LPs I heard come from the early digital era, late 70s to very early 80s, when recordings were already digital, but the technology had no consumer format. So LPs were cut from those. Almost all of them sound great. So I am not biased - many of the recent Universal (and others) LPs are done that way and they are fine.

BUT

This box sounds amazing - it caught me by surprise, it was WAY BETTER than I expected - so I was compelled to do some research - and to my amazement, this box is actually cut straight from the master tape, as per Discogs. So I say, if you like Herbie, go and get this. This is Herbie at his best in amazing sound. And the price is not bad for such a release - I only wish the booklet included more info about the new stamper and its creation.









https://www.discogs.com/Johannes-Br...-Karajan-The-Four-Symphonies/release/11003126


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Performed by the Maggini Quartet 
- String Quartet No.1 op.23
- String Quartet No.2 op.118
- Phantasy for String Quartet "Vita Abundans" (1941)*

A collection of pieces I am less familiar with performed by the Maggini Quartet, who have yet to disappoint in my experience of their recordings.

So far, the Andante Third Movement of the first String Quartet (playing as I type) reminds me a little of the atmosphere in the Second Movement of th Third Symphony.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Anthemes 2 from this ...
> 
> View attachment 113523
> 
> 
> Ata and Akrata from this
> 
> View attachment 113524


Some more information for this good Xenakis CD:

ata: probably the children walk, kept in hand from their parents. Childish.
erhkhton: This is unknown to me. Yannis eccentricity or (here I presume) the obstacle...
akrata: Something can not be kept. (also very big, spontaneous)
Kinoidi: What looks like a dog or is coming from a dog. Also a constellation.

Thanks for this presentation.


----------



## flamencosketches

Kollwitz said:


> Mozart, Don Giovanni - Furtwangler 1953
> 
> Just discovering this opera. Love the voices and am a big Furtwangler fan generally so thought I'd check it out. Very enjoyable. Time for a more HIP recording next.


I highly recommend René Jacobs.


----------



## Guest

This is superior in every aspect to Gergiev's previous LSO recording--and it's not even an SACD!


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder, arr. by Reinbert De Leew. I never get through this without crying. No. 4, "Often I think, they have only gone out..." gets to me every time.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra in Stravindky's "Concerto in E flat", "Pulcinella" (Complete Ballet), and "Dumbarton Oaks":


----------



## Zofia

Not feeling like posting too much but enjoying this.​


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. 9. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers and the Will Todd Trio in Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## MusicSybarite

The Symphony No. 3 doesn't sound to my ears like _just good music_, this is really magnificent to a high degree of inspiration, unabashedly pictorial, and the most important of all, it's incandescently EPIC!!! The 6th Symphony is also excellent, with a heartfelt slow movement and two catchy external movements. The complete CPO set of these symphonies is one of my most beloved treasures.


----------



## StrE3ss

Frist listen to 
Mahler Symphony No. 5

Valery Gergiev and London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: String Quartet No.14 in G Major, KV 387

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra in works of Samuel Barber:


----------



## JohnD

RockyIII said:


> It says she (Martha Argerich) recorded June 23, 24, and 27, 1965, in Studio No. 1.


Thanks for the dates. On June 23, 1965, the Beatles were traveling from France to Italy, where they performed on June 24, 25 and 27, so they didn't cross paths with Martha Argerich at EMI Studios then. But it was a close call. Because on June 17 they were in EMI Studios No. 2, where they overdubbed onto "Yesterday" and also recorded "Act Naturally" and "Wait." I'd love to find out what classical artists recorded in EMI Studios while the Beatles were there!


----------



## StrE3ss

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Symphonies (Box Set, Chaily)

This is odd. I am physically on disk #3 supposedly listening to Symphony #3 (which I'm pretty sure I am). However, on Windows Media Player it says Disk #12, Symphony 10. 

It does have the correct picture of the cover of the boxed set in the media player.

I figured it out. I know people like their conductors like Karajan and such but I just love Chaily. I don't know why I took to him the first time I heard him but I did. Just beautiful. Listening to Symphonies #3 and #4 tonight.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and good sound--maybe a little bright/clangorous at times.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwíg Van Beethoven*
Die Streichtrios (The String Trios)

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Bruno Giuranna, viola (alto)
Mstislav Rostropovich, violoncello

Deutsche Grammophon CD, 1989

_String Trio in E flat Major

Serenade in D Major
_
From the Liner Notes:

"The medium of the string trio is a challenging one through its sheer spareness. The success of the string quartet owes much to the fact that while three parts may fulfill the requirements of the harmonic triad the other is free to develop melodic ideas; to this, one may add the satisfactory balance of four parts equivalent to the SATB in choral writing. To provide a satisfactory musical argument with only three voices is more exacting, however much the use of the double-stopping may alleviate the situation. A trio for violin, viola and cello is inevitably weighted towards the bass, and for this reason the two violins of the string quartet provided a perfect counterpoise as well as offering possibilities of anti phony." Denis Matthews


----------



## KenOC

MozartsGhost said:


> *Ludwíg Van Beethoven*
> Die Streichtrios (The String Trios)
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
> Bruno Giuranna, viola (alto)
> Mstislav Rostropovich, violoncello
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon CD, 1989
> 
> _String Trio in E flat Major
> 
> Serenade in D Major
> _
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> The medium of the string trio is a challenging one through its sheer spareness. The success of the string quartet owes much to the fact that while three parts may fulfill the requirements of the harmonic triad the other is free to develop melodic ideas; to this, one may add the satisfactory balance of four parts equivalent to the SATB in choral writing. To provide a satisfactory musical argument with only three voices is more exacting, however much the use of the double-stopping may alleviate the situation. A trio for violin, viola and cello is inevitably weighted towards the bass, and for this reason the two violins of the string quartet provided a perfect counterpoise as well as offering possibilities of anti phony.


For whatever reason, Beethoven's string trios are not well-known or popular. But they're absolutely first-class music, ingenious and effective in using the three instruments to maximum effect.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Schuch (piano) performing; Schubert - Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 18.


----------



## RockyIII

. . . . . . . .


----------



## bharbeke

*Weber: Euryanthe Overture*
Gardiner, London Symphony Orchestra






This recent live performance from the LSO was outstanding. It's nine minutes of musical bliss.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113566


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson, conductor

Angela Gheorghiu
Roberto Alagna
Thomas Hampson
Inva Mula

(c) 2003

I think this is a fine performance of Carmen. It is one of my favorite operas and indeed the first one I saw on stage as a young child. I remember being very surprised that somebody was killed at the end. Little did I know . . .


----------



## RockyIII

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra in works of Samuel Barber:


I almost ordered this album a couple of weeks ago. Do you recommend it over others? I like the recording from 1957 performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra with Ormandy. The album also includes two other orchestral works plus Barber's Violin Concerto Op. 14 performed in 1964 by Isaac Stern and the New York Philharmonic with Bernstein, the Piano Concerto Op. 38 performed in 1964 by John Browning and the Cleveland Orchestra with Szell.


----------



## RockyIII

Zofia said:


> Not feeling like posting too much but enjoying this.


Do you recommend this recording over others? I have a couple of albums of Lezhneva singing Handel, Vivaldi, and Mozart that I like a lot and might try this one. I've tried three albums of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, and my current favorite is the 1985 recording by Margaret Marshall with Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Do you recommend this recording over others? I have a couple of albums of Lezhneva singing Handel, Vivaldi, and Mozart that I like a lot and might try this one. I've tried three albums of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, and my current favorite is the 1985 recording by Margaret Marshall with Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.


Stick to that one, it's fabulous.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> Do you recommend this recording over others? I have a couple of albums of Lezhneva singing Handel, Vivaldi, and Mozart that I like a lot and might try this one. I've tried three albums of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, and my current favorite is the 1985 recording by Margaret Marshall with Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.


Sorry just seeing this



Rogerx said:


> Stick to that one, it's fabulous.


Correct answer


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Beethoven: Violin Sonatas .

Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No. 3/ Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30 No. 1/ Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Mass of Thanksgiving


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Stick to that one, it's fabulous.


I would go with *Joe B*'s recommendation. I've been trying to get him to let me in his carpool. (He's always listening to music on his way to work.) LOL Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

David Parry conducting; Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra

Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir.

Three hours Bel Canto, from the highest standard.


----------



## Jacck

*Smetana - Libuše (Šubrtová)* - I enjoyed this opera
*Bellini - Norma (Callas)* - I have listened to some Donizetti, Bellini and Rossini. Who was the greatest of the 3? I have no idea. There are some differences in their musical styles, but I have not yet listened enough to tell what they are. I wonder why many of these operas are so tragic - ending in self-immolation, murder etc.


----------



## sonance

Beethoven: Violin Concerto; Kreutzer-Sonata
Isabelle Faust, violin; Alexander Melnikov, piano; The Prague Philharmonia/Jiri Belohlavek (harmonia mundi)


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn it, should I just bite the bullet and get a full set of one of Wagner's operas? I always tried to avoid his music like the plague because he was such an *******. But his music is so good. Definitely a master of orchestration and telling stories without words.

If I do, where to start? I was thinking with a set of just Das Rheingold being that it's the shortest (?) of his "mature" operas, and I like what I've heard of its music. And probably Solti, cuz I like everything of his I've heard and I'm always hearing that his Ring cycle is "the greatest recording of all time". But I don't have time to check out a 17 disc set just yet.


----------



## flamencosketches

Also, much of his music is so subtle and subdued, almost ambient. Not at all what I was expecting back when I was more familiar with "Ride of the Valkyries" and such. I now realize what a huge influence he was on Debussy. I had always heard that but never really bought it until recently. Maybe I need to check out Pelleas et Mélisande too. 

Apologies for cluttering this thread with my monologue/thought process.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Smetana - Libuše (Šubrtová)* - I enjoyed this opera
> *Bellini - Norma (Callas)* - I have listened to some Donizetti, Bellini and Rossini. Who was the greatest of the 3? I have no idea. There are some differences in their musical styles, but I have not yet listened enough to tell what they are. I wonder why many of these operas are so tragic - ending in self-immolation, murder etc.


That's opera for you, but there are "funny" ones; L'elisir d'amore by Donizetti and from the same composer; La fille du régiment.


----------



## Rogerx

José-Luis Garcia conducting; Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rogerx said:


> Simon Rattle conducting; The Jazz Album
> 
> London Sinfonietta, Harvey & the Wallbangers.


Trivia: Now a fine baritone, Christopher Purves was a member of Harvey & the Wallbangers.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> If I do, where to start? I was thinking with a set of just Das Rheingold being that it's the shortest (?) of his "mature" operas, and I like what I've heard of its music. And probably Solti, cuz I like everything of his I've heard.


Solti's Das Rheingold is a great place to start.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 113573
> 
> 
> Damn it, should I just bite the bullet and get a full set of one of Wagner's operas? I always tried to avoid his music like the plague because he was such an *******. But his music is so good. Definitely a master of orchestration and telling stories without words.
> 
> If I do, where to start? I was thinking with a set of just Das Rheingold being that it's the shortest (?) of his "mature" operas, and I like what I've heard of its music. And probably Solti, cuz I like everything of his I've heard and I'm always hearing that his Ring cycle is "the greatest recording of all time". But I don't have time to check out a 17 disc set just yet.


Solti but also Karajan is a good start.Keep in mind that a complete set is cheaper than purchase them in volumes.

https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...wagner-der-ring-der-nibelungen-dpP0AUK6F9UFC/

https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...wagner-der-ring-des-nibelungen-dpCORF83SHQM6/


----------



## Bourdon

*Adoratio and Revelation*


----------



## Judith

For breakfast it has been

Rachmaninov Symphony no 1
Andrew Litton
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Going to see this performed live next month and not as familiar with this one as no 2

Prokoviev Symphony no 6
Seiji Ozawa
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

After no 5 performed, was curious about this one

Beethoven String Quartet in F Major no 1 Razumovsky
Endellion String Quartet

Hoping to see this one live in the summer by them


----------



## Rogerx

Simone Young conducting; Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bourdon said:


> Keep in mind that a complete set [of the Ring] is cheaper than purchase them in volumes.


Good advice, Bourdon!


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Bamert conducting; Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Marinera

*Pierre de la Rue*
Missa Ave Sanctissima (for 6 voices); Missa O Salutaris Hostia (for 4 voices)


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Sylvain" (Sanderling/ASV)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in B minor, Hob.16 No. 32 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #35 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## pmsummer

ZEICHEN IM HIMMEL
*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach*
Stylus Phantasticus
Victor Torres - tenor
Friederike Heumann - conception, project coordination, viole de gambe
_
Alpha_


----------



## RockyIII

haydnguy said:


> I would go with *Joe B*'s recommendation. I've been trying to get him to let me in his carpool. (He's always listening to music on his way to work.) LOL Just kidding. :lol:


Thanks. Just to be clear. Rogerx's comment was about a Pergolesi album, and Joe B's post was about a Barber album.


----------



## D Smith

Some Haydn yesterday.

Symphonies 67, 65, 9 and Thamos. Kammerorchester Basel & Giovanni Antonini. An HIP performance that is full and rich. I was impressed with how this orchestra sounded and was conducted. Recommended










Haydn and London Disciples. Rebecca Maurer. A couple sonatas by FJ and pieces by Haigh and Latrobe played on a fortepiano. Haydn was definitely the winner here though the other pieces were pleasant to listen to. Well played.










Piano Sonatas. Kristian Bezuidenhout. I returned to this disc again and was even more impressed with the musicianship. Highly recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113579


*Franz Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsodies, Complete

Vincent Maltempo, piano

This 2-CD album was recorded in 2015 and 2016. The rhapsodies are very nice, ranging from dark and serious to light and frolicky, and I think Maltempo plays them exceedingly well.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 17-18-19-20


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> Thanks. Just to be clear. Rogerx's comment was about a Pergolesi album, and Joe B's post was about a Barber album.


I didn't even know I had made a recommendation. But I do recommend the Barber disc on Argo. Performance and recording are first class. Rogerx has also posted it before and would be a good source for an educated opinion.


----------



## Jacck

*Gustav Holst - The Cloud Messenger *


----------



## Joe B

haydnguy said:


> I would go with *Joe B*'s recommendation. I've been trying to get him to let me in his carpool. (He's always listening to music on his way to work.) LOL Just kidding. :lol:


Not sure what I recommended. If you want to join me for my commute, you are welcome. But be forewarned, it's not a carpool, so I have firm control over the audio. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Not sure what I recommended. If you want to join me for my commute, you are welcome. But be forewarned, it's not a carpool, so I have firm control over the audio. :lol:


And stay firm, no request program.


----------



## Enthusiast

A feast of major Hungarian concertante works for viola or violin ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 62

Was Gott tut,das ist wohlgetan
Bekennen will ich seinen Namen
Ich ruf zu dir,Herr Jesu Christ
Dem Gerechten muss das Licht


----------



## Marinera

*Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia (1374-1432)* 
Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble
From La sélection Diapason box-set.

Original cover


----------



## flamencosketches

The sacred cantatas are godlike. Definitely the massive peak of Bach's amassing works to me. I've only heard a few random ones and i know that's true. Koopman's worth a listen eh? I love Suzuki on all those I've heard. He really gets Bach.


----------



## pmsummer

TRACING ASTOR
_Gidon Kremer plays Astor Piazzolla_
*Astor Piazzolla*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - violin, direction
Ula Ulijona - viola
Marta Sudraba - cello
Sol Gabetta - cello
Leonid Desyatnikov - piano
Horacio Ferrer - voice​
_Nonesuch_


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi*
> 
> Mass of Thanksgiving





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113579
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Hungarian Rhapsodies, Complete
> 
> Vincent Maltempo, piano
> 
> This 2-CD album was recorded in 2015 and 2016. The rhapsodies are very nice, ranging from dark and serious to light and frolicky, and I think Maltempo plays them exceedingly well.


Due to extremely restricted time, I will comment only these 2 CD from the many excellent I have seen.

This EMI series are VERY GOOD. The Taverner Consort with Andrew is very good with any ''early" music (especially Bach) and I believe also with Monteverdi.

Vincenzo, the last years, is a force to recon in the Meister and also other romantic virtuosos composers. (Alcan) He is playing like Marc Andre, with a lot of technic and bravura. Esthetically is somewhere in the middle. I will try his HR, where Cziffra, the last 40 years, has closed the door to competition, by bringing to us the most perfect HR man can imagine. (I hope Vincenzo doesn't treat the HR like dances or folklore...)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 4
Romeo & Juliet_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim conducting

TELDEC CD, Symphony No. 4, January/February 1997
Romeo & Juliet, October 1995

From the Liner Notes:

"Unlike the Fifth Symphony, which became world-renowned within one year of its completion (1888), the Fourth was not readily accepted even in the 20th Century. Proponents of the traditional Beethovenian symphonic ideal almost inevitably disliked it. Yet Tchaikovsky had, more than in his previous three symphonies, here striven to attain this ideal; he himself compared the symphony to Beethoven's Fifth (a comparison arising primarily out of programmatic considerations). At the same time, however, he charged the music with a degree of emotions that was perceived as unacceptable for a symphony."


----------



## Itullian




----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> Damn it, should I just bite the bullet and get a full set of one of Wagner's operas? I always tried to avoid his music like the plague because he was such an *******. But his music is so good. Definitely a master of orchestration and telling stories without words.
> 
> If I do, where to start? I was thinking with a set of just Das Rheingold being that it's the shortest (?) of his "mature" operas, and I like what I've heard of its music. And probably Solti, cuz I like everything of his I've heard and I'm always hearing that his Ring cycle is "the greatest recording of all time". But I don't have time to check out a 17 disc set just yet.











I would definitely recommend this Barenboim set, which however contains 34 discs

The good thing is that you have also much more than 'just' the Ring. Tristan, Parsifal, Die Meistersinger: Personally, I would start with these 3 instead of the Ring, but of course also the Ring is included here. Barenboim is a renowned Wagner conductor and literally all of his Wagner recordings got recommended. Great atmosphere and relative fresh recordings.

With Barenboim you can also rest assured that you are not listening to a conductor with dubious historic feelings:devil:.

And you get an incredible bang for your buck at some €1,50 per disc at Amazon.... can't go wrong! For Solti's Ring you would pay the same amount for half the amount of music.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 1

LSO / Solti


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> The sacred cantatas are godlike. Definitely the massive peak of Bach's amassing works to me. I've only heard a few random ones and i know that's true. Koopman's worth a listen eh? I love Suzuki on all those I've heard. He really gets Bach.


I do have the Koopman edition ,I bought it about two years ago and I really enjoy it very much.The box is well made and sturdy.
Many years I have listened to the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt edition and it has many shortcomings but there are also very beautiful sung and played cantatas,so I wouldn't get rid ot it.
I have a soft spot for the boy sopranos and as I said before,I'm a forgiving person and when it is good it is very good.
Gardiner was no option,too grand and romantic.Suzuki is beautiful but as I once read,it is a " tofu" Bach and a bit cold.
Koopman is more down to earth,doesn't make it more beautiful as it is.Koopman is somewere between Gardiner and Suzuki.There is always something to be desired and that is inevitable.
The Harnoncourt / Leonhardt recordings are still very appreciated by me and the approach of Koopman is different,technically much better and that goes for the sound as well.
The Koopman recordings sound more intimate,closer than Suzuki.
This is my opinion and what I have to say is not carved in stone.


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> I do have the Koopman edition ,I bought it about two years ago and I really enjoy it very much.The box is well made and sturdy.
> Many years I have listened to the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt edition and it has many shortcomings but there are also very beautiful sung and played cantatas,so I wouldn't get rid ot it.
> I have a soft spot for the boy sopranos and as I said before,I'm a forgiving person and when it is good it is very good.
> Gardiner was no option,too grand and romantic.Suzuki is beautiful but as I once read,it is a " tofu" Bach and a bit cold.
> Koopman is more down to earth,doesn't make it more beautiful as it is.Koopman is somewere between Gardiner and Suzuki.There is always something to be desired and that is inevitable.
> The Harnoncourt / Leonhardt recordings are still very appreciated by me and the approach of Koopman is different,technically much better and that goes for the sound as well.
> The Koopman recordings sound more intimate,closer than Suzuki.
> This is my opinion and what I have to say is not carved in stone.


I have researched too, which complete cycle of Bach cantatas I could buy. I spent some time reading reviews and comparing on youtube etc. And the Koopman was probably the best in terms of quality, but also much more expensive that the other cycles (Gardiner, Suzuki, Harnoncourt)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> I do have the Koopman edition ,I bought it about two years ago and I really enjoy it very much.The box is well made and sturdy.
> Many years I have listened to the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt edition and it has many shortcomings but there are also very beautiful sung and played cantatas,so I wouldn't get rid ot it.
> I have a soft spot for the boy sopranos and as I said before,I'm a forgiving person and when it is good it is very good.
> Gardiner was no option,too grand and romantic.Suzuki is beautiful but as I once read,it is a " tofu" Bach and a bit cold.
> Koopman is more down to earth,doesn't make it more beautiful as it is.Koopman is somewere between Gardiner and Suzuki.There is always something to be desired and that is inevitable.
> The Harnoncourt / Leonhardt recordings are still very appreciated by me and the approach of Koopman is different,technically much better and that goes for the sound as well.
> The Koopman recordings sound more intimate,closer than Suzuki.
> This is my opinion and what I have to say is not carved in stone.


I fully agree with the preference for Koopman and I also own this beautiful box.

Suzuki was a student of Koopman and he also offers good quality, but 'Tofu' is a good way to describe it. Koopman always convinces me most in Bach. I also highly recommend Koopmans complete recording of Bachs Organ Works and his recording of the Hohe Messe. You don't need much more than this in your music collection.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Jacck said:


> I have researched too, which complete cycle of Bach cantatas I could buy. I spent some time reading reviews and comparing on youtube etc. And the Koopman was probably the best in terms of quality, but also much more expensive that the other cycles (Gardiner, Suzuki, Harnoncourt)


You can also buy Koopman cantatas in separate CD sets. I must admit that in two years I never played all the CD's. The complete organ works are very friendly priced.


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> You can also buy Koopman cantatas in separate CD sets. *I must admit that in two years I never played* all the CD's. The complete organ works are very friendly priced.


I did ! and is was time spend very well.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Schubert Symphony 1
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC file ripped from CD

I took a bit of a leap of faith, as this box was produced by "The Musical Heritage Society," an outfit I've never heard of. But I guess these are A-D-D EMI recordings from the mid to late 70s which were remastered at Abbey Road, and they sound it. By which I mean they're as lush as Karajan's other EMI/Decca/DG recordings from the era.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I do have the Koopman edition ,I bought it about two years ago and I really enjoy it very much.The box is well made and sturdy.
> Many years I have listened to the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt edition and it has many shortcomings but there are also very beautiful sung and played cantatas,so I wouldn't get rid ot it.
> I have a soft spot for the boy sopranos and as I said before,I'm a forgiving person and when it is good it is very good.
> Gardiner was no option,too grand and romantic.Suzuki is beautiful but as I once read,it is a " tofu" Bach and a bit cold.
> Koopman is more down to earth,doesn't make it more beautiful as it is.Koopman is somewere between Gardiner and Suzuki.There is always something to be desired and that is inevitable.
> The Harnoncourt / Leonhardt recordings are still very appreciated by me and the approach of Koopman is different,technically much better and that goes for the sound as well.
> The Koopman recordings sound more intimate,closer than Suzuki.
> This is my opinion and what I have to say is not carved in stone.


I'm with you nearly all the way but (maybe its because I really don't like tofu) I can't agree with you fully on Suzuki. In particular, I feel that his cantatas became more intimate and warm as he progressed.


----------



## Enthusiast

This seemed to go very naturally after all that modern Hungarian music. I'm not entirely sure why but it is not because of contrast!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I'm with you nearly all the way but (*maybe its because I really don't like tofu*) I can't agree with you fully on Suzuki. In particular, I feel that his cantatas became more intimate and warm as he progressed.


I am of course exaggerating only to get something clear.
It is all very nice what Suzuki does but I prefer the Koopman recordings,more warm blooded,read,less tofu.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 113573
> 
> 
> Damn it, should I just bite the bullet and get a full set of one of Wagner's operas? I always tried to avoid his music like the plague because he was such an *******. But his music is so good. Definitely a master of orchestration and telling stories without words.
> 
> If I do, where to start? I was thinking with a set of just Das Rheingold being that it's the shortest (?) of his "mature" operas, and I like what I've heard of its music. And probably Solti, cuz I like everything of his I've heard and I'm always hearing that his Ring cycle is "the greatest recording of all time". But I don't have time to check out a 17 disc set just yet.


As others have stated box sets are undoubtedly the most cash efficient way of acquiring a Ring Cycle or the complete operas - but it is essential to get the librettos and translations in some form or another.

I have a few ring cycles without librettos and have found this book invaluable having a decent English translation along a number of interesting thoughts about the operas:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagners-Ri...8&qid=1551119647&sr=1-3&keywords=wagners+ring


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113589


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Sonatas, K. 301, 304, 376, and 526

Hilary Hahn, violin
Nataie Zhu, piano

This 2004 recording may not be the most highly rated of Hahn's albums, but I enjoy it. In a word, sweet.


----------



## agoukass

Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber; The Four Temperaments*; Mathis der Mahler Symphony 

Emanuel Ax, piano*
Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## andrzejmakal

What a set!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
The Piano Trios

CD 1
_Trio in B flat major for piano, violin and cello, op 99, D898_

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Pinchas Zukerman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello

London CD, November 1996

From the Liner Notes:

"Whether by accident or design, the date on which Schubert's concert took place was a symbolic one: Beethoven had died on 26 March the previous year. All his life Schubert had lived under the shadow of that giant figure whom he revered; and although it was not Beethoven who stood in the way of the younger composer's progress in the field of serious, large-scale works, Schubert must have felt his self confidence rise with his awareness that he was now Vienna's foremost living composer. As an awe inspiring genius, Beethoven had been, of course, a special case. For the rest, public taste favoured at best Rossini or Paganini (whose own visit to Vienna at the end of March 1828 was largely responsible for the fact that Schubert's concert went unnoticed); or at worst, what Schubert himself once referred to as _miserable Mode-Waare_ (wretched fashionable stuff)." Misha Donat, 1997


----------



## Guest

If his last name looks somewhat familiar, that's because he is Tatiana Nikolayeva's grandson. I'd say he inherited her considerable gifts! He plays several short works by Rachmaninoff, Medtner, Scriabin and Prokofiev. Excellent sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - organ and piano works part one this afternoon and evening.

_(8) Préludes_ (1928-29):



_L'Ascension_ for orchestra - version for organ (orig. 1932-33 - organ version 1933-34):



_Fantaisie burlesque_ (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1935):



_Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Feast_] (1928):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparation of the Eternal Church_] (1932):
_La Nativité du Seigneur_ [_The Birth of the Saviour_] (1935):


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
The Piano Trios

CD 2
_Trio in E flat major for piano, violin and cello, op 100, D929_

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Pinchas Zukerman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello

London CD, November 1996

From the Liner Notes:

"Despite his failure to make a mark as a composer of symphonically conceived music, Schubert was well known far beyond Vienna in the more popular shorter forms of dance music and songs - so much so that in February 1828 he had received a letter from the publishing firm of Schott & Co. of Mainz, addressed simply to "Franz Schubert, famous composer in Vienna'. Schott apologized for not having contacted Schubert earlier, pointing out that their employees had been busy engraving Beethoven's last works (among them the Ninth Symphony and the String Quartets, op. 127 and 131), and asked him to submit some of his music - in particular piano pieces and songs. Schubert responded with a long list of works, including a piano trio 'which has been performed here with much applause'. As a postscript, Schubert also mentioned three operas, a Mass, and a symphony, 'simply', as he said, 'so that you are aware of my striving for the highest in art'."


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 9.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra with Irmina Trynkos in three works by Nimrod Borenstein:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Reilly Lewis leading the Washington Bach Consort Chorus and Period-Instrument Orchestra in performances of C.P.E. Bach's "Magnificat" and J.S. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail - Valentin Radu leading the Ama Deus Chorus and Period-Instrument Ensemble in Vivaldi's "Magnificat", "Concerto in C Major", and "Gloria":


----------



## StrE3ss

Abbado, Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Forsooth

_The sacred cantatas are godlike. Definitely the massive peak of Bach's amassing works to me. I've only heard a few random ones and i know that's true. Koopman's worth a listen eh? I love Suzuki on all those I've heard. He really gets Bach._
----------------------------
Hi, I'm late to the conversation about the Bach Cantatas based on @flamencosketches' post (above). However, I few days ago I was exploring information on the various box sets because I wanted to purchase a complete edition.

In my reading on various forums, I found devotees of each of the editions. Some couldn't wait until Suzuki finished the cantatas and a full edition is produced. Others favored the one-part-one-voice approach, etc. On Talk Classical, *THIS THREAD* was instructive for me. @StlukesguildOhio posted (in part) this:

_"I have the whole Rilling set which was ridiculously priced at around $30 US at the time. Even at $70 US+ it is an almost obscene bargain. In spite of the price, the performances are more than solid, with often excellent soloists, a strong choir, and a lush orchestral sound. The only real strikes against it come if you prefer a more rapid and historically accurate (?) style.

Koopman's recordings are quite solid... from what I have heard. I simply feel that his orchestra and choir cannot quite equal Gardiner's Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists or Suzuki's Bach Collegium Japan. I also felt that I can only choose so many variations considering both time and money... and besides I did turn to Koopman as unrivaled for the music of Buxtehude."_

In part, based on such recommendations (and price considerations) I purchased a new Rilling set (72 CDs) a couple of days ago for less than $80, including shipping. I haven't rec'd. the box yet, but I'm listening to Rilling on Spotify and, to my very amateur ears, it sounds full and robust. I prefer the Rilling approach, I think, to the more pared-down Eric Milnes version I heard on Qobuz.

Of course, I have not heard the Koopman, but lots of folks prefer it. As I said, price played a part in my decision.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn String Quartet No.49 in B Minor, Op.64, No.2

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Joe B

Joel Revzen leading the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in works by Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113605


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Variations on a Rococo Theme and other works

Pannon Philharmonic
Tibor Bogányi, conductor
István Várdai, cello

(c) 2014

This is some very nice music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113607


*William Grant Still*

In Memorium
Africa
Symphony No. 1

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

(c) 2005

This is an American Classics album that is actually performed by an American orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Concertos for Organ and Strings. Les Muffatti, Bart Jacobs. Reworked familiar Bach pieces featuring the organ instead of harpsichord and others. The arrangements work really well and the performers sound great.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies No.4 and 5.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Chailly

Tonight:
Symphonies 5 and 6


----------



## Rogerx

Thalia Ensemble performing; Reicha: Wind Quintets


----------



## agoukass

Lieder Recital (Schubert, Brahms, Wolf, Richard Strauss, Mahler) 

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Gerald Moore, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)-Portraits: The Clarinet Album

Rotterdam Philharmonic

Beach, A: Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2/ Cimarosa: Clarinet Concerto in C minor- Oboe Concerto in C major/C minor
Copland: Clarinet Concerto/ Debussy: Préludes - Book 1- Préludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
Gershwin: Prelude No. 1/ Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26.


----------



## joen_cph

LvB: _Pastoral Symphony_

- Bruno Walter, Philadelphia Orchestra / columbia mono lp (1946; Steinweiss)

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8644/


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting; Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)-Portraits: The Clarinet Album
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic
> 
> Beach, A: Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2/ Cimarosa: Clarinet Concerto in C minor- Oboe Concerto in C major/C minor
> Copland: Clarinet Concerto/ Debussy: Préludes - Book 1- Préludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
> Gershwin: Prelude No. 1/ Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26.


The Copland clarinet concerto is a wonderful gem, especially when played like this. I listened to them, playing this live in concert in Rotterdam.


----------



## Rogerx

Emerson String Quartet and Renée Fleming (soprano) performing; Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)/ Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet/ Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/ Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Earlier today:






And tonight my favorite harp concerto :


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bonynge conducting; Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment

Joan Sutherland (Marie), Luciano Pavarotti (Tonio), Spiro Malas (Sulpice), Monica Sinclair (La Marquise), Jules Bruyère (Hortensius), Eric Garrett (Caporale), Edith Coates (La Duchesse)

Royal Opera House Orchestra.

Bel Canto with a capital B.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

How lovely this cantate is.:angel:

Non sà che sia dolore BWV 209


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd *

CD 2

Back in time with this very entertaining music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stenhammar*
Serenade in C major (String Quartet No. 5), Op. 29
String Quartet in F minor (1897, withdrawn 1898)
String Quartet No. 6 in D minor, Op. 35
Stenhammar Quartet
[BIS, 2013]

My new disc for the week. These are interesting and well-constructed works in a Nordic idiom, not a million miles away from that of Carl Neilsen, though not as tonally adventurous. I keep hearing phrases reminiscent of Dvorak, Debussy and other contemporaries that I can't quite put my finger on, but Stenhammar moulds his disparate influences into something quite distinctive. This is very attractive music.










*
Prokofiev*
Visions fugitives, Op. 22
Tales of an Old Grandmother, Op. 31
Ten Pieces from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 75
*Matti Raekallio (piano)*
[Ondine, 2011]










*
Shostakovich*
Sonata in D minor for cello and piano, Op. 40
Eight pieces for cello and piano
*Schnittke*
Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan
Klingende Buchstaben for solo cello
Sonata No. 1 for cello and piano
*Alban Gerhardt, cello; Steven Osborn, piano*
[Hyperion, 2005]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - organ and piano works part two this morning/early afternoon.

_Les Corps glorieux_ [_The Bodies in Glory_] (1939):



_Rondeau_ (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ for two pianos (1943):



_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty Gazes on the Christ-Child_] parts 1-10 (1944):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Biwa

Handel: Trio Sonata in F major, HWV 389; Sonata in D major, HWV 371; "Vo' far guerra" from Rinaldo, HWV 7
Fasch: Concerto in D minor, FWV L:d6
Telemann: Trio sonatas in G minor TWV 42:g9, A minor TWV 42:a4, F major TWV 42:F7

Ensemble l'Ornamento


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Heras-Casado conducting; Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Testament one with the Berlin Phil was my go to Mahler 7 record for a long time. art of its appeal, perhaps, is that it avoids excess and presents a somewhat modest view of the work. Gielen's later recording is bigger and more ambitious ... and succeeds wonderfully! I wanted to hear them back to back.


----------



## Boychev

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 & Brahms: Nänie (Zürcher Sing-Akademie / Luzerner Sinfonieorchester / James Gaffigan)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113625


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Christopher Coin, cello

This 2016 reissue of a 1994 recording is very enjoyable.


----------



## Vasks

_S'wonderful Swiss_

*Huber - A Comedy Overture (Weigle/Sterling)
Schoeck - Cello Concerto (Poltera/BIS)
Martin - Petite Symphonie Concertante (Kapp/Ess.a.y)*


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, Moscheles & Ries: Cello Sonatas

Marco Testori (cello) & Costantino Mastroprimiano (piano)


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler/Bernstein, Carnegie Hall presents box, Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"


----------



## Enthusiast

Part, including a symphony (the 3rd) which is good but it is the other pieces - both well-known - that are so special.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Corelli*
_12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_

Guildhall String Ensemble

2 CD Set
Musical Heritage Society, MHS

From the Liner Notes:

"Although Corelli's compositional output was relatively small, his reputation and influence, both in his own day and for generations after his death in 1713, were enormous. In 1725 the English commentator on music Roger North wrote that since Corelli's trio sonatas had reached London they had "cleared the ground of all other sorts of music whatsoever," while his concertos were "the bread of life" to all musicians. Some years later, in 1753, the French musician and author Michel Corrette credited Corelli with inventing both the sonata and the concerto and claimed that he was largely responsible for the development of good harmonic and brilliant orchestral writing. These are bold claims indeed, and they can be substantiated only in part: Corelli's sonatas and concertos clearly grew out of the existing traditions and stylistic concerns rather than out of thin air, but it would be true to say that no instrumental music at the turn of the 17th century was more popular and influential than his."


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigali Libro 1

All my wishes fulfilled with these very fine recordings.
A fine alternative besides the Consort of Musicke edition.
I prefer these above the Venexiana wich I have also.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Enthusiast

Chopin from Sokolov ...


----------



## Rogerx

Ivan Ilić performing; Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone.



> The hard work has paid dividends, especially in the more lyrical Studies where Ilic projects a nice sense of line and finely judged pedaling. Yet even with broad tempos, he can never quite rise... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2012,


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113640


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Isabelle Faust, violin

(c) 2016

I think this is a wonderful album.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

CD 8

Préludes
Études


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen: Kontra-punkte. Beautiful music, a sheer sensuous delight for the ears, mystery unsolved for the mind.


----------



## millionrainbows

I like this CD, but JESUS I didn't realize it was going for as much as $156.00!!!


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> I like this CD, but JESUS I didn't realize it was going for as much as $156.00!!!


This one is cheaper.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chausson-Jolivet-Violin-Concertos-Ernest/dp/B000JJS6LC


----------



## Enthusiast

I continue to enjoy Messiaen.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Played through Schubert-Der Leiermann. Must be a contender for saddest song. Sometimes prima vista can be devastating...


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Lieder 

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano


----------



## Marinera

millionrainbows said:


> Stockhausen: Kontra-punkte. Beautiful music, a sheer sensuous delight for the ears, mystery unsolved for the mind.


Dangerous encounters - a siren and then a sphinx :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schubert: Lieder 

Peter Pears, tenor
Benjamin Britten, piano


----------



## Merl

A thoroughly enjoyable set of performances. I particularly like this account of The Planets.


----------



## canouro

*Pier Francesco Cavalli : Vespro della Beata vergine (1656)*
Ensemble Vocal Akadêmia, Ensemble La Fenice, Jean Tubéry, Françoise Lasserre


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoyed this so much yesterday that I had to have another go today. Beautiful music and really good programming.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> This one is cheaper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chausson-Jolivet-Violin-Concertos-Ernest/dp/B000JJS6LC


Ahh, the UK Amazon! Thank you, Bourdon, I'll use this as a strategy in my next CD price-searches!


----------



## Malx

Bela Bartok, String Quartet No 4 - Belcea Quartet.

At times angular and spiky which may not be to everyone's taste but for me these Bartok quartets represent one of the essential sets of 20th century quartets.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113650


*Henryk Górecki*

Symphony No. 3

Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, conductor
Yvonne Kenny, soprano

(c) 2001

If you aren't sad and despondent, you soon will be as this music reaches into your chest and rips your heart out. Excuse my melodrama, but this really is emotional music. This is my favorite recording of the work over the other recordings I've purchased by Upshaw/Zinman, Kilanowicz/Wit, and Iżykowska/Boreyko.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Haydn Sym. 22,44,64
Marco Boni/Concertgebouw Chamber Orch.
2.8mhz DSD download

HDTracks is running a 20% off two albums promo (code HD26FEB), so I grabbed this and a set of Rossini overtures in DSD format. It sounds nice. I'm giving Haydn an extended listen, most of my prior stuff is Sym. 80s and up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - organ and piano works part three this evening.

_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty Gazes on the Christ-Child_] parts 11-20 (1944):



_Cantéyodjayâ_ (1949):
_Quatre Études de rythme_ (1949-50):



_Messe de la Pentecôte_ (1949-50):
_Livre d'orgue_ (1951-52):


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Clarinet Concerto; Severn Rhapsody.... Plane, Northern Sinfonia/ Griffiths (Naxos)


----------



## millionrainbows

Believe me, THIS is the Kindertotenlieder to get, with Janet Baker singing. It makes me cry every time! Bernstein, LSO


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoyed this so much yesterday that I had to have another go today. Beautiful music and really good programming.
> 
> View attachment 113647


Heard a few samples,its beautiful!

Jesu meine freude,so close to J.S.Bach


----------



## canouro

*Schmelzer: Violin Sonatas*
Andrew Manze, John Toll, Romanesca


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23_
*[Rec. 1974]*







_Violin:_ Itzhak Perlman
_Piano:_ Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing captured in decent sound. These are live recordings from 1975 and 1988, so there are few inconsequential finger slips.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Sonata for Strings (arranged for String Orchestra by David Matthews)
Ben Palmer & the Orchestra of St Paul's*

A compelling performance, this piece works very well in this arrangement. It still sounds very much like Malcolm Arnold despite it being arranged by a third party.

Also on the disc is an arrangement of Elgar's String Quartet (again by Matthews) and of Robert Simpson's "Allegro Deciso" from the String Quartet No.3 by the Composer himself. The work by Arnold is my main focus this evening but these other works are also excellent.


----------



## agoukass

Geminiani: Concerti grossi

Tafelmusik


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Rossini Overtures
Michele Mariotti/Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
2.8mhz DSD download

HDTracks is running a 20% off two albums promo (code HD26FEB). Oh, my, is the sound on this one splendid. Highly recommended if you're into Rossini's style of music.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9 in D_

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kiril Kondrashin conducting

2 Lp Box set with the Booklet and all the Trimmings
USSR Melodiya, Seraphim

From the Liner Notes:

"Mahler never heard the Ninth. The first performance took place in Vienna in the early summer of 1912, under the direction of the late Bruno Walter. He had subjected many of his earlier works to elaborate revision, ranging from the excision of whole movements to a finicky concern with detail. Doubtless, the Ninth Symphony would have undergone some such process had Mahler lived to rehearse and perform it. Yet it seems to us a perfect work as it stands."

From notes by Edward Cushing


----------



## canouro

*Lully & Mouret - Fanfares, simphonies et suites*
Orchestre de chambre Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Young Man's Exhortation; Before and After Summer. Hill, Varcoe, Benson (hyperion)


----------



## Itullian

Man, this dude can play! Technique to burn.


----------



## haydnguy

Dulova Harps On said:


> Earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight my favorite harp concerto :


Thank you for sharing this. I had been thinking I wanted a harp concerto a couple of days ago. That one is beautiful.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-9th Symphony.

Anima Eterna and van Immerseel.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*
Chailly

Continuing my Mahler listening.

Tonight - Symphonies 7 and 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trio no. 2 by Saint-Saëns. It's in e-minor man!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113660


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

(c) 2003

This is a very nice compilation of recordings made in 1985, 1993, 1995, and 1996.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 5 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 9", "Symphony No. 10", and "Symphony No. 11":


----------



## flamencosketches

Amazing stuff.


----------



## StrE3ss

Fleisher and Szell 
Amazing


----------



## deprofundis

Guys life is like a jack in the box, so tonight listening is , This album of Gesualdo on apex, yes i really said apex, low bugdet compagny, but the sound of it is amazing is it the thee mainn focus here, that is music, this record amazing, what eelse can i says, i purchased it, out of boredom having them all. long time ago and i did not heard heard it, now i rediscover it.

This offering is quite a plate ,lovely voice, this is cheap and it's worth checking out, even if apex minimalist in artwork, the importence is the recording of :A sei voici...
staggering impressive, tenebrae responsoria, one of the best out there beeleive me wwhen i says this , i have them all?

Loco= deprofundis, well dont ask me i was expecting the best ok


----------



## Dimace

For me it isn't only important what we are listening, but also why.

One of my latest posts was for the Professor and Great Pianist *Endre Hegedüs* and his monumental contribution to Liszt's work and specifically in the area transcriptions and paraphrases. There I made an analysis but now I want to give you also an example. Please notice the dynamics in the full 3x octaves, in the bridges and the usage of the various ornaments. At the end, or when you listen the piece for a second time (no one can listen this work only one time) close your eyes and you will have the feeling that you hear two pianos simultaneously playing. This ''memories", as far as I know, surpasses in creativity and technic almost the 80% of every transcription composed, form the Meister or from the other great pianists of romantic. (Lucia is the Meisterwerk of Gaetano. We are speaking about THE Italian Opera.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mozart, _String Quintet in G Minor_ K. 516


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113663


Ludwig van Beethoven

*Fidelio*

Mahler Chamber Orchestra/Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

(c) 2010

How about an opera tonight?


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge in music by Eriks Esenvalds:










GREAT disc!


----------



## StrE3ss

Rachmaninov Trio Élégiaque No 2


----------



## Dulova Harps On

haydnguy said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I had been thinking I wanted a harp concerto a couple of days ago. That one is beautiful.


No problem.Glad you enjoyed it! It's been a fave of mine for a few years.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schubert,_ String Quintet in C Major D. 956_ Same Chamber Music Festival in Denmark, previous year. I love the intensity of this group.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Bastiaan Blomhert conducting; Krommer: Three Partitas and Six Marches.

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena consucting; Albéniz: Orchestral Works;

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78// Rapsodia Española/ Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70/iz: Suite española/ Suite española No. 1, Op. 47/ The Magic Opal: Suite
Martin Roscoe -piano


----------



## senza sordino

Part five of five of some American music

Ives Orchestral Set no 2, Symphony no 3 'The Camp Meeting', Symphony no 4









Schuman Symphonies 3&5, Judith: Choreographic Poem for Orchestra. Terrific music 









Glass String Quartets 5, 4, 2, 3









Reich Music for 18 musicians. From Spotify. I really like this hypnotic music 









Carter Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei (I am the prize of flowing hope). From Spotify. The first time I've heard this. This will take many more listens to fully appreciate.


----------



## Sid James

Since last time its been these:

*Saint-Saens*
Cello Concertos 1 and 2
Suite for Cello and Orchestra
Allegro appassionato
The Swan (arr. Paul Vidal)
Maria Kliegel, cello/Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Jean-Francois Monnard (Naxos)

*Part*
Fratres
Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
Summa
Spiegel im Spiegel
Festina lente
Tabula rasa
Tasmin Little,violin/Martin Roscoe, piano/Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Richard Studt (EMI)

*Album: The Merrymakers - British Light Classics*
*Coates *Overture: The Merrymakers - Duncan The Girl from Corsica - *Tomlinson* Little Serenade - *Coates* Dance in the Twilight - *Armstrong* Gibbs Dusk -* McCunn* arr. Sutherland Sutherland's Law Theme - *Binge* The Watermill - *Bliss *March: Things to Come - *Hope *Playful Scherzo - *Vaughan Williams* Seventeen Come Sunday - *Chaplin* Theme from Limelight - *Monckton* arr. Wood Overture: The Arcadians - *Williams *Dream of Olwen - *Trad *arr. Langford My Love is Like a Red Red Rose - *Arnold* English Dance No. 6 - *Trad.* arr. Hope Mexican Hat Dance -* Trad. *arr. Staines Suo Gan - *Tomlinson *Dick's Maggot - *Ketelbey* Bells Across the Meadow -* Arnold* Overture: Tam O'Shanter
Iain Sutherland Concert Orchestra (Alto)

*Bruckner *Symphony No. 6
*Weber *Overtures: The Ruler of the Spirits, Abu Hassan
Vienna PO/Horst Stein (Eloquence)

*Debussy & Franck *Violin Sonatas
*Debussy* Sonata for flute, viola and harp
*Ravel* Introduction and Allegro
Chung/Lupu and Melos Ensemble (Decca)

*Vivaldi, Fasch, Krebs Guitar Concertos*
Jozef Zsapka, guitar; Dagmar Zsapkova-Sebestova, flute; Slovak CO/Bohdan Warchal (Point Classics)

*Album: Pachelbel's Canon - Favourite Baroque Miniatures*
*Pachelbel* Canon in D major
*Gluck *Dance of the Blessed Spirits
*Handel* Oboe Concertos Nos. 1 & 3, Organ Concerto No. 13, Water Music Suite No. 3
*Boccherini *Minuet
*Albinoni (arr. Giazotto) *Adagio
*J.S. Bach *Air on the G String
*Leopold Mozart *Toy Symphony
Lothar Koch, oboe; Martin Haselbock, organ; Stuttgart CO/Karl Munchinger (Eloquence)

_So far from being the guzzling boor occasionally portrayed, he was undeniably gifted with a well-defined taste and an extraordinary knack of tongues. Friends in later life, treasuring his powers as a raconteur, found that they needed to know at least four or five languages in order to appreciate his stories. More than any other Baroque composer, he developed an acute sensitivity to the echo and association of words and images, and in studying his music we can begin also to gauge the powers of an amazingly complex memory. One of his chief London amusements was visiting picture auctions (he was the owner of two Rembrandts) and his work is suffused with an intense visual awareness._

- From *Handel: The man and his music* by Jonathan Keates, 1985.


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich performing:Early Recordings.
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 18 in D major, K576 'Hunt'/Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3/Prokofiev: Toccata in D minor, Op. 11/ Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit etc.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Heard a few samples,its beautiful!
> 
> Jesu meine freude,so close to J.S.Bach


(Abendmusiken)
And the thing is that the programming makes listening to the whole record particularly rewarding!


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma (cello) performing; Bach: Cello Suites .


----------



## Rogerx

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano) performing; Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor/ Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne


----------



## Antares

A little Mozart to start off the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola) performing; Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn - "Gypsy" Piano Trio*
*Schumann - Piano Quintet*
*Debussy - Cello Sonata*
*Janáček - Concertino*


----------



## Marinera

Lively music of Italian mid-late baroque


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 6 "Tragic", Sanderling. This was my "imprint" recording. It still sounds good; a little bright in the mastering, but this was 1995.


----------



## Rogerx

Mischa Maisky (cello), Martha Argerich (piano) performing; Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor/Adagio and Allegro in A flat major/ Märchenbilder, Op.113 etc.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - organ and piano works part four this afternoon.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ books 1-4 (1956-58):
_La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] (1970):



_(9) Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ (1969):


----------



## Marinera

^
inspired by bird theme 

Liszt - St Francois d'Assise: la predication aux oiseaux
Stephen Hough, piano

I'll definitely need to get myself some Messiaen birds soon.


----------



## Dimace

Today I will be traditional, with an excellent *Bruckner's 7th with the Netherlands Radio SO under Jaap van Zweden.*

A perfect production from EXTON Laboratories, with SUPER sound and very vivid approach from Jaap. The 7th isn't a ''heavy'' symphony. I could say, that with the 4th, are the most pleasant to be heard. (this is personal opinion) Sergiu manages to extract every dramatic element from it. Jaap has a smoother touch, I also like.

*in classical hi end productions, the Japans are really unbeatable. I don't know what the FF are doing, but I was witness to the phenomenon, their HMCD to sound better than the European SACD, Hybrid or Single Layer. Imagine now what happens with SHM SACD or the DSD SACDs... The prices, of course, are so FFFFF high, you must work the whole month only for their Kaiser, but, for the time being, let us enjoy the music...


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> ^
> inspired by bird theme
> 
> Liszt - St Francois d'Assise: la predication aux oiseaux
> *Stephen Hough*, piano
> 
> I'll definitely need to get myself some Messiaen birds soon.


One of the best romantic pianists our time and the only one (maybe) who respects (with Leif Ove) the Schumann. The Englander proves that the GB piano school was, is an will be in the highest possible level. BRAVO!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

For some reason I realy like Bruckners first symphony,especially the scherzo gives me a good mood.Yes Brucker is good company.
Today I choose this Jochum recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113696


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

(c) 1985

This is an excellent recording. The orchestra is superb of course, but it is really the beautiful singing that makes it memorable for me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today I have had an opera to keep me happy.


----------



## Vasks

*Martin y Soler - Overture to "El barbaro di buon cuore" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
Rosetti - Horn Concerto in F (Baumann/Acanta)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #98 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducting; Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto/ Serenade in E flat major for Winds, Op. 7/Sonatina No. 2, TrV 291 "Fröhliche Werkstatt"

Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigali Libro VII ( CD7 Beginning )


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Today I have had an opera to keep me happy.
> 
> View attachment 113699


One opera a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marinera said:


> ^
> inspired by bird theme
> 
> Liszt - St Francois d'Assise: la predication aux oiseaux
> Stephen Hough, piano
> 
> I'll definitely need to get myself some Messiaen birds soon.


As you are no doubt aware, there are lots of 'em!


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> One opera a day keeps the doctor away.


These days trying to get an appointment with him is the challenge!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113700


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Complete Wind Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

This is one of my favorite albums. The recordings on this 2002 release are from 1987-1991.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 13-14-15 ( Au Clair de Lune"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jacck

*Sergej Rachmaninov - Aleko*


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


> One opera a day keeps the doctor away.


Sometimes the doctor visits in the opera (L'Elisir d'Amore, Wozzeck...).


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Pianosonatas 13-14-15 ( Au Clair de Lune"


My first wife was a decent piano player. I remember, the first time I went to her home, I found everywhere Vinyls with Emil Grigorjewitsch. She was her Buda. By this time she was learning the Pathétique. I played it to her to show her how it goes. When I finished she told me: Very nice! You played it it like Gilels! I immediately understood that she was in love with me, to dare to say to me such big lies... From this moment, Emil became our piano mentor and took part to our musical conversations many times. Now, after 31 years, what I can say is that this man is one of the biggest treasures of humanity, an artist of superlative in every aspect, the most ''organic'' piano player in human history.

His Beethoven isn't for me his strongest point. I have the feeling that is a little bit cold and emotionless. (in comparison with Kempf or Daniel or Annie etc.) But the heaviness of his interpretation is from other planet. He rocks the house Beethoven with every note, he is crying, smiling, yelling from the outer sky and then he explodes with unknown colors back to earth. Maybe this is the reason, we, the humans, don't understand his voice and we feel sort in emotions. And every time I say that I prefer Annie for the Greatest, I put an asterisk in my comments saying: Because you don't know enough music to unterstand Emil Grigorjewitsch.


----------



## Enthusiast

These are fine quartets and perhaps the easiest mid-period Carter to get to know.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> My first wife was a decent piano player. I remember, the first time I went to her home, I found everywhere Vinyls with Emil Grigorjewitsch. She was her Buda. By this time she was learning the Pathétique. I played it to her to show her how it goes. When I finished she told me: Very nice! You played it it like Gilels! I immediately understood that she was in love with me, to dare to say to me such big lies... From this moment, Emil became our piano mentor and took part to our musical conversations many times. Now, after 31 years, what I can say is that this man is one of the biggest treasures of humanity, an artist of superlative in every aspect, the most ''organic'' piano player in human history.
> 
> His Beethoven isn't for me his strongest point. I have the feeling that is a little bit cold and emotionless. (in comparison with Kempf or Daniel or Annie etc.) But the heaviness of his interpretation is from other planet. He rocks the house Beethoven with every note, he is crying, smiling, yelling from the outer sky and then he explodes with unknown colors back to earth. Maybe this is the reason, we, the humans, don't understand his voice and we feel sort in emotions. And every time I say that I prefer Annie for the Greatest, I put an asterisk in my comments saying: Because you don't know enough music to unterstand Emil Grigorjewitsch.


Emile,the name means,one of a thousand,how true in this case


----------



## Jacck

*Richard Wagner - Symphony in C Major*
not bad, a little beethovenish


----------



## Merl

Had this one for years. A lovely disc. Not played it for a few years so it was nice to revisit it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just listened to all of it while reading an essay about his life and music. It was really good, and I feel like I am starting to "get" his music to an extent. His music really spoke to the 20th century (most of which still had yet to unfold when he died, of course, but nonetheless) in a way that few other composers would. But yes, I still don't think his music is for me. That won't stop me from continuing to try though


----------



## Enthusiast

The first symphony in a lively account.


----------



## Flavius

Howells: Hymnus Paraadisi; An English Mass. Kennard, Ainsley, Royal Liverpool Phil. Choir & Orch./Handley (hyperion)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius* 
_Symphony No. 2 ● Finlandia_

New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta conducting

Teldec CD

From the Liner Notes:

""Without you", Jean Sibelius wrote to Ferruccio Busoni, whom he had met in Helsinki, and whom he followed to Berlin in 1889 - "without you, I would have remained a dweller in the backwoods". The fascination, or perhaps the tragedy of Jean Sibelius lies in the simple fact that he did indeed remain just this as long as he lived: he was afraid to enter the realm of the New Music, and yet his works do not fit into any existing historical category, so that in listening to Sibelius, we find ourselves in an aesthetic no-man's-land. For more than fifty years (in the 20th century!), this Finnish rhapsodist lived in seclusion on his country estate in Järvenpäär, and after 1929 he never published - nor conducted - another note for the rest of his life. A state pension guaranteed him a modest livelihood and a rare financial independence for more than sixty years, and he remains a national figurehead for the Finns.

In Germany, however, his status as an instance of aesthetic embarrassment has only grown since the German philosopher and musicologist Theodor Adorno branded him as incompetent in 1938, defaming him with comments that cannot conceal a degree of uncalled-for aggressive malice: "One can well imagine that he returned to Finland after his German composition studies with justified feelings of inferiority, well aware that he wasn't in a position to produce correct chorale parts, nor indeed to compose proper counterpoint. He must have buried himself deep in the land of a thousand lakes in order to be hidden from the critical eyes of his teachers . . ."(Theodor Adorno: Glosse über Sibelius, article in Zeitschrift für Sozialforschung, 1938).

"If we're going to treat Sibelius fairly and on his own terms, we must look at him in a different light from Adorno."


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Hilary Hahn, Oslo PO, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The first symphony in a lively account.
> 
> View attachment 113708


JA! Great set, GREAT music! (this is the EMI traditional set, under Warner logo.)


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Hilary Hahn, Oslo PO, *Marek Janowski.
> *
> 
> View attachment 113709


Marek was until 2017 Leiter der Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin. During his magnificent Wagner Circle I had the privilege to meet him and work (with the choir) a little bit with him. *He is a great conductor and man*. He knows so much music, I had the impression his head will explode and music notes will spread out on the air. Also the oldest members of the RSB, sometimes, had problems to understand him, when he was trying to say them his thesis in musical matters. Despite this, his Wagner written history, ladies and gentlemen. (like Herbert and Sergiu, Marek is involving with everything has to do with one musical performance. Many times I caught him singing with the choir. Unbelievable artist!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-John Eliot Gardiner, the ORR and the Monteverdi Choir.

Symphony no.3
Various Choral works inc. Nanie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - fifth and final instalment of his organ and piano works tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ books 5-7 (1956-58):



_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ (1984):










_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ [_Small Sketches of Birds_] (1985):


----------



## Antares




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius *
_Symphony No. 2 in D Major
Symphony No. 3 in C Major_

Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester
Kurt Sanderling conducting

Berlin Classics CD
Various recording dates in the early 1970's

From the Liner Notes:

"In 1899, having completed his famous _Finlandia_, Sibelius was at the acme of his success as a composer of tone poems. That same year he also composed his first symphony. Clearly it was not until now, at the age of thirty-four, that he felt himself equal to meeting the challenge intrinsic to this form, with its wealth of tradition. From now on, Sibelius worked at both forms (at the time thought irreconcilable): the symphony alongside the "modern" tone poem. It is therefore not surprising that the seven symphonies completed by 1924 were repeatedly claimed to be programmatic origin, or credited with programmatic elements. Sibelius always spoke out forcefully against such interpretations of his symphonies, once stating: "My symphonies are music, conceived and executed as pure musical expression, and quite without any literary foundation. I am no setter of literature to music. For me, music takes up from where the word leaves off."


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-John Eliot Gardiner, the ORR and the Monteverdi Choir.
> 
> Symphony no.3
> Various Choral works inc. Nanie


Hello Jim,watching Tinker,Tailor,Soldier,Spy this evening with Alex Guinness.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Guest

I'm spreading this 4-hour piece throughout the day. Neither it nor Ogdon's are completely accurate, but Madge takes nearly an hour less to play it, so it has a greater sense of momentum. Ogdon's is grander but has several approximated passages. I guess we'll have to wait for Jonathan Powell to give us a "perfect" recording of it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pablo Marquez playing his guitar <3


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pablo Marquez playing his guitar <3


In person or on a recording?  I love this CD:










I saw him at the GFA (Guitar Foundation of America) several years ago--he was mindbogglingly good.


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
Love songs, chants and motets from the
12th century to the present by *Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso,
Josquin Desprez* and others, including the anonymous composers of the
Carmina Burana manuscript.
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, director
Miloš Valent - violin, viola
John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> In person or on a recording?  I love this CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him at the GFA (Guitar Foundation of America) several years ago--he was mindbogglingly good.


That's the one I listened to now. He has been to Norway several times, but I only saw him once in the mid 90's. I also heard his newest with cello in the car to and from Sweden earlier. Been gone shopping


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*

This just arrived in the mail. (ArkivMusic sure has a fast turnaround.) I was chary about getting this set, but hearing this one out of the gates, I'm very happy so far.


----------



## Joe B

Yo-Yo Ma and Kenneth Cooper playing sonotas by J.S. Bach:


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*
> 
> This just arrived in the mail. (ArkivMusic sure has a fast turnaround.) I was chary about getting this set, but hearing this one out of the gates, I'm very happy so far.
> 
> View attachment 113710


For the Greatest Solomon is a MUST. For the other composers I will wait for your opinion, my dearest. (Solomon and Liszt, especially is unknown ground to me...)


----------



## deprofundis

Dear listener, my current plater of music tonight is my lastest purchase:
-Noel Akchoté :Claude Goudimel guitar arrangements of songs & psalms, soundz awesome!!!

The other album is :Le secret des muses (thanks mandryka)


----------



## Joe B

Carlo Maria Giulini leading the Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## Forsooth

MozartsGhost said:


> *Sibelius*
> _Symphony No. 2 ● Finlandia_
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Zubin Mehta conducting
> 
> Teldec CD
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> ""Without you", Jean Sibelius wrote to Ferruccio Busoni, whom he had met in Helsinki, and whom he followed to Berlin in 1889 - "without you, I would have remained a dweller in the backwoods". The fascination, or perhaps the tragedy of Jean Sibelius lies in the simple fact that he did indeed remain just this as long as he lived: he was afraid to enter the realm of the New Music, and yet his works do not fit into any existing historical category, so that in listening to Sibelius, we find ourselves in an aesthetic no-man's-land. For more than fifty years (in the 20th century!), this Finnish rhapsodist lived in seclusion on his country estate in Järvenpäär, and after 1929 he never published - nor conducted - another note for the rest of his life. A state pension guaranteed him a modest livelihood and a rare financial independence for more than sixty years, and he remains a national figurehead for the Finns.
> 
> In Germany, however, his status as an instance of aesthetic embarrassment has only grown since the German philosopher and musicologist Theodor Adorno branded him as incompetent in 1938, defaming him with comments that cannot conceal a degree of uncalled-for aggressive malice: "One can well imagine that he returned to Finland after his German composition studies with justified feelings of inferiority, well aware that he wasn't in a position to produce correct chorale parts, nor indeed to compose proper counterpoint. He must have buried himself deep in the land of a thousand lakes in order to be hidden from the critical eyes of his teachers . . ."(Theodor Adorno: Glosse über Sibelius, article in Zeitschrift für Sozialforschung, 1938).
> 
> "If we're going to treat Sibelius fairly and on his own terms, we must look at him in a different light from Adorno."


Well, excuse me, but it is our Mr. Adorno who occupies the position of a very minor footnote as an obscure philosophy professor, while Sibelius is remembered and revered all around the world. It must have stuck in the mean-spirited Mr. Adorno's craw that none other than Maestro von Karajan was Sibelius' champion.

_"Herbert von Karajan was known as an advocate of Sibelius's music in the 1940's and early 1950's when it was rarely played in continental Europe. The composer himself described Karajan as a "great master" and felt that of the younger generation of conductors (he was writing in the 1950's) he was the one who had the greatest feeling for his music.

In 1938 the Head of Swedish Radio had invited Karajan to conduct the Sixth Symphony in Stockholm and the performance by the 30 year old General Music Director from Aachen had been widely admired. So began a life-long enthusiam for the Finnish composer's work which Karajan always felt could never be compared to the music of anyone else. Although he never conducted the Third symphony, the later symphonies and the tone poem "Tapiola" fascinated him as music which evolved organically out of the sound world of the Finnish landscape."_ From THIS.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113718


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano, conductor

(c) 2015

This is an excellent studio recording.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Yep sooth, that's why I'm rolling my eyeballs! I agree with your remarks. A minor footnote, good one! :lol:



> Well, excuse me, but it is our Mr. Adorno who occupies the position of a very minor footnote as an obscure philosophy professor, while Sibelius is remembered and revered all around the world. It must have stuck in the mean-spirited Mr. Adorno's craw that none other than Maestro von Karajan was Sibelius' champion.
> 
> "Herbert von Karajan was known as an advocate of Sibelius's music in the 1940's and early 1950's when it was rarely played in continental Europe. The composer himself described Karajan as a "great master" and felt that of the younger generation of conductors (he was writing in the 1950's) he was the one who had the greatest feeling for his music.
> 
> In 1938 the Head of Swedish Radio had invited Karajan to conduct the Sixth Symphony in Stockholm and the performance by the 30 year old General Music Director from Aachen had been widely admired. So began a life-long enthusiam for the Finnish composer's work which Karajan always felt could never be compared to the music of anyone else. Although he never conducted the Third symphony, the later symphonies and the tone poem "Tapiola" fascinated him as music which evolved organically out of the sound world of the Finnish landscape." From THIS.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in Leos Janacek's "Sinfonietta":


----------



## JosefinaHW

Forsooth said:


> Well, excuse me, but it is our Mr. Adorno who occupies the position of a very minor footnote as an obscure philosophy professor, while Sibelius is remembered and revered all around the world. It must have stuck in the mean-spirited Mr. Adorno's craw that none other than Maestro von Karajan was Sibelius' champion.
> 
> _"Herbert von Karajan was known as an advocate of Sibelius's music in the 1940's and early 1950's when it was rarely played in continental Europe. The composer himself described Karajan as a "great master" and felt that of the younger generation of conductors (he was writing in the 1950's) he was the one who had the greatest feeling for his music.
> 
> In 1938 the Head of Swedish Radio had invited Karajan to conduct the Sixth Symphony in Stockholm and the performance by the 30 year old General Music Director from Aachen had been widely admired. So began a life-long enthusiam for the Finnish composer's work which Karajan always felt could never be compared to the music of anyone else. Although he never conducted the Third symphony, the later symphonies and the tone poem "Tapiola" fascinated him as music which evolved organically out of the sound world of the Finnish landscape."_ From THIS.


Very Warm Greetings, Forsooth! This is such a wonderful thread where we can all gather and enjoy music without politics. Thanks be to God!!! I am sending you a Friend Invite because I think we are of like minds in many ways re/ the great value of Sibelius' music and the petty, selfish, aggrandizing, etc., etc., nasty behavior and many of Adorno's projects!!! Please keep it out of this thread and move it to another. It's probably unwise that I comment at length this evening re/ Adorno and his cronies who went into "so called exile" in Los Angeles! What a laugh! at least until the very recent future.

I will say one thing here, though. I firmly believe that Truth, Beauty and Goodness prevails in the end, but the power of nastiness and petty, gossip and scorn have reaped horrendous results. Just imagine if the catty snobs in the art schools of Vienna had not mocked Hitler and accepted him. The same s*** goes for Adorno and his influence on the musicology textbooks in the US (if not elsewhere) for decades. Cattiness and gossip are so destructive and yet people continue to "discuss" politics as if it were virtuous.

Now signing off and counting from 10000 to 0 and back again.


----------



## Joe B

Beverly Somach (violin) and Harriet Salerno (piano) playing Francis Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano":










Awesome performance and recording!


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann: The Complete Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet performing Dmitri Shostakovich's "Quartet No. 8":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113720


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Keyboard Concertos - 1

Australian Chamber Orchestra
Richard Tognetti, director
Angela Hewitt, piano
Alison Mitchell, flute

(c) 2005

Very enjoyable!


----------



## Rogerx

Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Chopin & Brahms: Ballades


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mozart, _Symphony No. 39 in E Flat Major K. 542_, Furtwangler, 1942

Oh My!!!!


----------



## MusicSybarite

The feeling I always get from the _Grosse Fuge_ is that of incredible satisfaction. I haven't heard many recordings of it, but I'm pretty sure this is one of the most dramatic, tense and visceral readings out there. I think this recording was made fitted to my tastes  Those strings sound so anguished!


----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner conducting; Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5 /Falla: El Amor Brujo/ Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 & other works.

Karita Mattila (soprano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Schubert......

3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Messa Per Rossini

María José Siri (soprano), Veronica Simeoni (mezzo), Giorgio Berrugi (tenor), Simone Piazzola (baritone), Riccardo Zanellato (bass); Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Just a lovely way to end my day :


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. Haydn*
The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op. 51, Hob. III:50 - 56
String Quartet in D minor, Op. 103, Hob.III:83
*Kodaly Quartet* [Naxos, 1989]










String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54/2, Hob.III:57
No. 43 in G major, Op. 54/1, Hob.III:58
No. 44 in E major, Op. 54/3, Hob.III:59
No. 45 in A major, Op. 55/1, Hob.III:60
No. 46 in F minor ("Razor"), Op. 55/2, Hob.III:61
No. 47 in B♭ major, Op. 55/3, Hob.III:62
*London Haydn Quartet* [Hyperion, 2017]










String Quartet No. 48 in C major, Op. 64/1, Hob.III:65
No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64/2, Hob.III:68
No. 50 in B♭ major, Op. 64/3, Hob.III:67
No. 51 in G major, Op. 64/4, Hob.III:66
No. 52 in E♭ major, Op. 64/6, Hob.III:64
No. 53 in D major ("The Lark"), Op. 64/5, Hob.III:63
*Doric Quartet* [Chandos, 2018]


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducting; Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande.

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - vocal and choral works at a leisurely pace throughout today.

_O sacrum convivium!_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Liturgical Latin - possibly Thomas Aquinas] (1937):
_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for women's choir, piano, ondes martenot and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):
_Cinq rechants_ - for twelve unaccompanied singers [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):










_Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Cécile Sauvage/Olivier Messiaen] (1930):
_(9) Poèmes pour Mi_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936):
_(6) Chants de Terre et de Ciel_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Oliver Messiaen] (1938):
_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort_ - cycle of twelve songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1944)










_(9) Poèmes pour Mi_ - version for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen, after The New Testament] (orig. 1936 - arr. 1937):



_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ for large mixed choir, piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylorimba, vibraphone and large orchestra [Texts: The Gospels/Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):


----------



## Jacck

*Berlioz - Les Troyens*
it took me 3 days to listen to this grand opera, and I found it excellent. One of the best operas I heard so far.


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> *Berlioz - Les Troyens*
> it took me 3 days to listen to this grand opera, and I found it excellent. One of the best operas I heard so far.


Wich one.Davis.Dutoit.......?


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> Wich one.Davis.Dutoit.......?


Performer: Marilyn Horne, Nicolai Gedda, Shirley Verrett, Veriando Luchetti
Conductor: Georges Pretre


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Antonio Pappano conducting; Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle.

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Francesco Meli (tenor), Alex Esposito (bass)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Huit Préludes (1929 )


----------



## flamencosketches

My girlfriend is a huge fan of Chopin and Cortot, whom she told me was the best to ever play Chopin's music. So I got her this CD, it was super cheap anyway, like five bucks. Listening now, in reverse order, started with the Fantaisie-Impromptu and now working my way thru the preludes which I don't listen to often cuz most of em make me wanna cry. Everything is so beautiful so far. Going to listen to more, obviously, but I just might like him even more than his student Samson François.


----------



## Enthusiast

I went to my shelf for a different recording but saw this and remembered how good I found it the last time I heard it.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Edward Downes conducting; Glière: Symphony No. 2 & The Zaporozhy Cossacks

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

What I like about Solomon is his subtlety. In this concerto he doesn't storm the heavens but keeps focused on what he can do with the musical lines.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Overture to "Jolly Roger" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
M. Arnold - Four Irish Dances (Thomson/Chandos)
Reynolds - Suite & Ballet of the Roses from "1066 and All That" (Sutherland/Marco Polo)
Walton - Music for Children (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113737


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Keyboard Concertos - 2

Australian Chamber Orchestra
Richard Tognetti, director
Angela Hewitt, piano

(c) 2005

I'm picking up where I left off last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Gianandrea Noseda conducting; Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces & Hymn of the Nations.

Barbara Frittoli (soprano) & Francesco Meli (tenor)

Orchestra and Chorus of Teatro Regio.


----------



## Biwa

John Adams:

John's Book of Alleged Dances
China Gates
American Berserk
Road Movies
Hallelujah Junction

Liviu-Neagu Gruber, Axel Heß (violin)
Jens Brockmann (viola)
Michael Hablitzel (cello)
Majella Stockhausen, Holger Groschopp (pianos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*

I'm going to have to listen to this again. Everyone gushes about it, but I'm used to the Fleischer recording, so I haven't adjusted yet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Livres 1 & 2


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Albrecht conducting; Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

*Gabriel Fauré - Requiem* (Youth state orchestra of Armenia on youtube)


----------



## Andolink

*Brian Ferneyhough*:
_Chronos-Aion_
concerto for ensemble (2008)
Ensemble Modern/ Frank Ollu, conductor


----------



## Andolink

*Arcangelo Corelli*: _Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_


----------



## millionrainbows

Bach • Suites for Solo Cello • Daniil Shafran


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## NLAdriaan

Did you go to Mahler 8 by Albrecht last weekend?

Question to RogerX


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1, S 514*
Alexander Gavrylyuk (thanks to Kontrapunctus for pointing this recording out to me)

This performance was spectacular. I highly recommend it to piano music fans.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think the Symphonic Dances is my favourite Rachmaninov orchestral piece. The 3rd symphony is also good, of course.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 2

Images Livre 1
Images Livre 2
Images Oubliées


----------



## millionrainbows

Ravi Shankar, Raga Malkauns, from _The Sound of the Sitar (2000 remaster)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 27*

Just personally speaking, I really like how he plays Beethoven.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ ^^ Me too!


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113752


*Leoš Janáček, Pavel Haas, Bohuslav Martinů*

Czech Music for Strings

Janáček Chamber Orchestra
Jakub Černohorský, artistic leader

(c) 2011

There is some excellent music on this album, although I bought it specifically for the short piece _Study for String Orchestra_, written by Pavel Haas in 1943 while he was being held at the Nazi concentration camp at Terezin, Czechoslovakia. As most members of this forum will know, Haas was sadly murdered by the Nazis at Auschwitz in 1944.


----------



## Bwv 1080

(from Grammophone)


> _This attractive compilation fills significant gaps in the current discography of Henze's earlier compositions.
> The main work, Nachtstücke und Arien, dates from 1957, and mortally offended avantgarde puritans at its premiere by its revival of fullblooded lyricism, less than 10 years after Strauss's Vocal Four Last Songs was supposed to have said a final farewell to such self-indulgence. This sumptuous, at times explosively dramatic music, comes across well in this performance. Michaela Kaune sings with poise and, where necessary, an apt operatic flair. The recorded sound throughout is adequate, though not especially well defined. Like the other works on the disc, Nachtstückeund Arien owes far more to the post-Romantic espressivo of Berg and Schoenberg than it does to Strauss. It's most directly indebted to Henze's own opera König Hirsch, the major work of the 1950s in which he gave his newfound love of melody the fullest rein. With Laselva incantata (The enchanted forest, 1991) we find Henze revisiting König Hirsch and recasting some of its most characterful music in purely orchestral form. Three Symphonic Studies and Four Poems for orchestra were both written in the 1950s, and although less fully rounded than Nachtstücke und Arien, they all have Henze's typical blend of turbulent emotionalism and spacious, questing lyricism. In the relatively extended first Study the risk of aimless drifting isn't altogether avoided. But this lapse is corrected with interest in the shorter, more tightly controlled Poems. The romantic resonances confirm how fruitful the experience of composing for the theatre, and engaging with earlier German traditions, had become for Henze. Those resonances continue in most of his finest later works, but the idiomatic performances on this disc let you hear some of their earliest manifestations._


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Doctor Atomic*Opus Arte Blu[Ray








A rather good modern opera by John Adams.


----------



## bharbeke

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Sibelius wanted to make sure you were paying attention at the ending of this symphony. It is almost Haydnesque humor. I like the device, but I would have preferred a sustained chord after the short bursts of sound. That quibble aside, this is a great piece of music and performance. Hats off to KenOC for this pick.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113759


*Leoš Janáček*

In the mist
Piano Sonata, 1.X. 1905
On an overgrown path
A recollection

András Schiff, piano

(c) 2001

If you enjoy Janáček and/or Schiff, I recommend this album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Borodin - various works beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow. I remember after first hearing Borodin's sixteen songs being pleasantly surprised with the overall quality of them as a body of work - as they are nowhere near as well-known as his core compositions I was half-expecting them to represent a fairly innocuous corner of his output. Maybe because all the songs here are sung by a Russian bass it gives them extra depth. Borodin himself provided six of the texts, and the scoring of three of the songs for cello as well as piano offers a further bit of colour.

_Petite Suite_ and _Scherzo_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Aleksandr Glazunov (orig. c.1870-85 - arr. by 1889):
_Requiem_ - paraphrase on _Chopsticks_ for tenor, men's chorus and piano - arr. for tenor, men's chorus and orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. 1874 - arr. ????):
_Nocturne_ from String Quartet no.2 in A - arr. for violin and piano by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1881 - arr. c.1887):
_In the Steppes of Central Asia_ - tone poem for orchestra (1880):
Suite from the opera _Prince Igor_ for mixed chorus and orchestra (orig. 1869-87 inc. - comp. and orch. by Alexsandr Glazunov and Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov by 1888):



String Quartet no.1 in A (1874-79):
String Quartet no.2 in D (1881):



Thirteen songs for voice, piano plus three songs for voice, piano and cello (1852-85):



Symphony no.1 in E-flat (1862-67):
Symphony no.2 in B-minor (1869-76):

 ***

(*** same recording but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ budget imprint with different artwork)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphony No. 34*
Igor Markevitch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Thanks, Merl!)

I'm on a roll with good music today. The source material here is very fine, and the orchestra makes the most of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I'm surprised they got Solomon to record such an extroverted piece, but there it is.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
> Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Sibelius wanted to make sure you were paying attention at the ending of this symphony. It is almost Haydnesque humor. I like the device, but I would have preferred a sustained chord after the short bursts of sound. That quibble aside, this is a great piece of music and performance. Hats off to KenOC for this pick.


Oh, but the ending leaves you certain that somewhere that heavenly music is continuing. I think it inspired!


----------



## Enthusiast

Cooling (and cool):


----------



## Antares

I think the world's chaos would lessen, if everyone just listened to this in the morning, and started off their day in the warmth of its beauty.


----------



## Vronsky

Dmitri Shostakovich: The Film Album - The Counterplan, Op. 33, Alone, Op. 26, Hamlet, Op. 116 & Other Works
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Haydn70

Aurelio de la Vega is a Cuban-American composer, lecturer, essayist and poet. He has written numerous works in all forms and media except opera and since the early 1960s has been an active force in the United States musical scene. Many of his compositions are published and recorded, and the majority of them are played constantly nationally and internationally. His music and aesthetic ideas have been commented upon and analyzed in books, newspapers and reviews throughout the United States and Latin America. He is a two-time recipient (1978 and 1984) of the coveted Friedheim Award of the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, Washington, D.C. and has been nominated three times for a Latin Grammy Award for Best Classical Contemporary Composition: in 2009 for _Variación del Recuerdo_ ("Variation of the Remembrance") for string orchestra, in 2012 for _Prelude No. 1 for Piano_ and in 2017 for _Recordatio _for soprano, woodwind quintet and string quintet.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Oramo and the CBSO

part of an apparently little appreciated cycle on Erato.........


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Leighton: Piano Works (Sonata op.64...). Fingerhut
Sym. Nr.1; Piano Concerto Nr.3. Shelley, Brabbins
Sym. Nr.2. Hickox
String Quartets, 1 & 2
Trio, Partita, Metamorphose, Elegy
Leighton & Finzi: Cello Concerto, and Suite 'Veris Gratia. Wallfisch/Handley
Hindemith: 3 Piano Sonatas; 5 Sonatas for Brass & Piano, Gould
Reger, Sutermeisterr, Hindemith. Lieder. Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":










and, just finishing at home now, David Temple leading the BBC Concert Orchestra and the Hertfordshire Chorus in Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in motets by Karl Jenkins:


----------



## Dimace

As a small tribute to *Andre Previn,* who passed away the last day of Februar 2019, some great film music with lot of memories and nostalgy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Finzi, Leighton: Cello Concerto, Suite 'Veris Gratia. Wallfisch, Caird, Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Handley (Chandos)


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Piano trios 1 & 2. Trio Metral. I was unfamiliar with this brother-sister group but I expect great things from them. They handled the two Mendelssohn trios superbly and the recording was excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Colin M

Ohki Japanese Rhapsody Yuasa New Japan Philharmonic 

Ironically from 1938 when The country was actively involved in a war in China. But before America became involved in the Pacific Conflagration. Please listen and see the similarities of Copland Two nations gaining their identity. I love this piece and always try to listen to it in the isolation of the history and some of the horror that was being written at the time...


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## D Smith

Walton: Symphony No. 1. Previn./Royal Philharmonic.. Remembering Andre Previn. What a contribution he made to music, in so many ways.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in works by Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113765


*Leoš Janáček*
Intimate Letters

*Pavel Haas*
String Quarter No. 2

Pavel Haas Quartet

(c) 2006

I enjoy some of this music in small doses but not as a regular diet.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*
Chailly

Tonight: Symphony #8


----------



## Forsooth

Antares said:


> I think the world's chaos would lessen, if everyone just listened to this in the morning, and started off their day in the warmth of its beauty.


Sad: "When Ralph Vaughan Williams wrote his famous and much-loved piece "The Lark Ascending", in 1914, there were many more larks ascending into the English sky than there are today. Indeed, the alarming decline in numbers in recent years (75% between 1972 and 1996, according to the Royal Society for the Protection of Birds), is such that the skylark (Alauda arvensis) is on the red list of threatened species."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113768


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake

Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, conductor

(c) 2011, originally recorded in 1991

Tchaikovsky is one of my favorite composers, and I think this is an excellent recording of Swan Lake.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin), Terje Kram (chorus master), Oslo Philharmonic Chorus, Barbara Hendricks (soprano)


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Brilliant Classics_

3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## RockyIII

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


I might have to get this album if only for the Vermeer on the cover.


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> Did you go to Mahler 8 by Albrecht last weekend?
> 
> Question to RogerX


No we have't, too far, late evening driving home towards the border.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


>


I have this one with a different cover, bought 9/25/00 in the Virgin mega store on 2 Stockton Street in San Francisco.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini Overtures/ The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Working my way through Gordon Jacob's works:


----------



## KenOC

Dulova Harps On said:


> Working my way through Gordon Jacob's works:


The only Gordon Jacob I know is his arrangement of William Byrd virginal works for band, utterly brilliant.


----------



## Rogerx

Pavel Haas Quartet and Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)performing; Schubert: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47 

London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn conducting; Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66.

London Symphony Orchestra,

John Brown (violin), Douglas Cummings (cello).


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> I have this one with a different cover, bought 9/25/00 in the Virgin mega store on 2 Stockton Street in San Francisco.


I would like the top one but a bit pricey at the moment.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

CD 2

Petites esquisses d'oiseaux
I. Le rouge-gorge
II. Le merle noir
III. Le rouge-gorge
IV. La grive musicienne
V. Le rouge-gorge
VI. L'alouette des champs
Etudes de rythme
I. Ile de feu 1
II. Mode de valeurs et d'intensités
III. Neumes rythmiques
IV. Ile de feu 2
Cantéyodjaya
Rondeau
Fantaisie burlesque
Prelude pour piano
Piece pour le tombeau de paul dukas

Remarkable that in the complete DG edition one can find these recordings and not the Ugorski


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lieder with Christoph Pregardien.


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Alessandro conducting; The Romeros

Rodrigo: Concierto Andaluz for 4 Guitars & Orchestra/ Concierto de Aranjuez
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532/ Concerto in C major for mandolin/lute, RV425/ Concerto in G for 2 Guitars/ Concerto, Op. 3 No. 10 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 580.

Angel Romero (guitar), Celin Romero, Pepe Romero, Angel Romero (guitars), Celedonio Romero (guitar)

San Antonio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Victor Alessandro conducting; The Romeros
> 
> Rodrigo: Concierto Andaluz for 4 Guitars & Orchestra/ Concierto de Aranjuez
> Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532/ Concerto in C major for mandolin/lute, RV425/ Concerto in G for 2 Guitars/ Concerto, Op. 3 No. 10 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 580.
> 
> Angel Romero (guitar), Celin Romero, Pepe Romero, Angel Romero (guitars), Celedonio Romero (guitar)
> 
> San Antonio Symphony Orchestra


I have this LP


----------



## Marinera

*Un Camino De Santiago*
Arianna Savall, Ensemble La Fenice & Jean Tubéry


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd symphony from this ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jésus ( 1944 )


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Verdi: String Quartets

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The 3rd symphony from this ...
> 
> View attachment 113775


For many years my beloved set for Vaughan. Now I have also the one with Adrian. Both are SUPER SPECIAL!


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> *Un Camino De Santiago*
> Arianna Savall, Ensemble La Fenice & Jean Tubéry
> 
> View attachment 113774


A true pilgrimage here. Nice tone and great emotions. Music to think and thought.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Fit for the occasion, Metamorphosen


----------



## Vronsky

Charles Ives: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Harold Farberman, New Philharmonia Orchestra & The Ambrosian Singers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - chamber works part one of three this afternoon.

Violin Sonata (1955):
Violin Sonata no.1 (1963):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_Quasi una sonata_] (1968):



_Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instruments: flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, piano and percussion (1967):










String Quartet no.1 (1966):
_Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):




Quintet for piano and strings (1972-76):


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


>


The Lied Emperor found his Muse. (how much beautiful a woman can be? Look at her on this cover and you have your answer.)


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Previn ... not a bad account of the Spring Symphony (I certainly prefer it to Gardiner's) ...


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphonie No. 1*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein ‎


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) performing; Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection).


----------



## Enthusiast

A week ago I listened to the 1st sonata and the 1st partita from Grumiaux. Then the next day it was the 2nd sonata and 2nd partita from Ibragimova. Today is has been the 3rd partita and 3rd sonata and this time from Faust, who I also especially like in these works.


----------



## Andolink

*Reissiger* String Quartets


----------



## Andolink

the latest batch of concertos from Naive's Complete Vivaldi Edition


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113781


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

(c) 1999

This is a beautiful recording of some beautiful music.


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax*: _Piano Sonatas 2-4_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No.1
Wolfgang Sawallisch & the (New) Philharmonia*

A recording I haven't listened to often from "The Art of Wolfgang Sawallisch".

I found this set whilst organising some of my CDs and as I haven't heard any of the Mendelssohn Symphonies in some time I thought I'd listen to the first. It is still one of my favourites from this Composer along with the Fifth.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven: Septet in E-flat major, op. 20*


----------



## Vasks

_Firmly Felix_

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "Die Heimkehr aus der Fremde" (Marriner/Capriccio)
Mendelssohn - String Quartet #1 (Vellinger/ASV)
Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto #2 (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## canouro

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2*
Christianne Stotijn, Adriana Kucerova, Vladimir Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir


----------



## millionrainbows

Well, I've been branded as a new-age pantheist, so I might as well listen to this...:lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Lollipops*

*CD 1*

1. Schubert: Marche Militaire No. 1 (Orch. Guiraud)*
2. Johann Strauss I: Radetzky March*
3. Clarke: Trumpet Voluntary*
4. Nicolai: Die Lustigen Weiber Von Windsor: Overture*
5. Thomas: Mignon: Overture*
6. Grieg: Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34*
7. Berlioz: Le Carnaval Romain: Overture*
8. Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26 No. 7
9. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila: Overture*
10. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
11. Borodin Polovtsian Dances (From Prince Igor, Arr. Rimsky-Korsakov)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach,: Violin Concertos; Double Concertos

Arthur Grumiaux & Herman Krebbers & Heinz Holliger

Les Solistes Romands & Arpad Gérecz & New Philharmonia Orchestra & Edo de Waart.


----------



## agoukass

Poulenc: Trois Pieces; Suite Francaise; Presto in B flat major 
Roussel: 3 Preludes; Sonatine 

Andre Previn, piano


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Alfred Schnittke - chamber works part one of three this afternoon.
> 
> Violin Sonata (1955):
> Violin Sonata no.1 (1963):
> Violin Sonata no.2 [_Quasi una sonata_] (1968):
> 
> 
> 
> _Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instruments: flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, piano and percussion (1967):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 (1966):
> _Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quintet for piano and strings (1972-76):


I was sure that my dearest Enthusiast has given likes to this one! :lol: I don't like both composers and music, but your presentation, as always, is top and your love to your music very convinced, my dearest friend. Well done.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113781
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
> 
> Polish Festival Orchestra
> Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor
> 
> (c) 1999
> 
> This is a beautiful recording of some beautiful music.


I don't like Krystian as conductor! :lol: His place is solely behind the piano. He is so magnificent pianist that he has no right, even for a minute, not to play the piano! :lol: Excellent CD, my friend!


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> I was sure that my dearest Enthusiast has given likes to this one! :lol: I don't like both composers and music, but your presentation, as always, is top and your love to your music very convinced, my dearest friend. Well done.


Yes, I do quite like some Schnittke! There is so much music I love and that transports me to places that help to make life worth living! Poor Schnittke, though. He had numerous strokes becoming more and more disabled and impaired and yet still trying to compose.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of days ago I played the Gergiev Kirov recording of this, having gone to the shelf to get one of these but choosing Gergiev instead because I knew it less well (but remembered it as exceptional). Gergiev _is _exciting but these are both very very good too in their different ways.


----------



## mvellom

Just discovered this and can't stop listening!


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, I do quite like some Schnittke! There is so much music I love and that transports me to places that help to make life worth living! Poor Schnittke, though. *He had numerous strokes becoming more and more disabled and impaired and yet still trying to compose.*


Big truth! He was persistent to his illness and dedicated to his music. During this time made also revisions to his works. A good man and composer.


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphony No. 3*
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Christa Ludwig, New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus


----------



## agoukass

Leclair: Flute Sonatas 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord


----------



## Antares




----------



## bharbeke

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique*
Minkowski, Mahler Chamber Orchestra

This may be the best recorded version I've heard of this symphony. Still, nothing has quite lived up to the experience of hearing it for the first time live with my hometown orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> The 3rd symphony from this ...
> 
> View attachment 113775


I enjoyed 3 so much that I had to go back for 5! I saw that Previn said in a very recent interview that this was the set he was most proud of. You can hear why.


----------



## jim prideaux

celebrating the end of a tiring week by listening to my favourite symphony (by anyone!)......

Sibelius 5th-Berglund and the LPO.


----------



## ldiat

Gassenhauer,


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: The Firebird 

The Philharmonia Orchestra / Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Matthias Goerne singing Schubert lieder


----------



## canouro

*Giuseppe Verdi - Messa Da Requiem*
Angela Gheorghiu, Daniela Barcellona, Roberto Alagna, Julian Konstantinov
Swedish Radio Chorus, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Orfeón Donostiarra
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113792


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Symphony No. 2
Vocalise
Aleko - Intermezzo and Women's Dance

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, conductor

Originally recorded 1973-1976
Compilation and digital remastering 1999
Reissued 2011

I'm listening to some Previn albums today.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (viola da gamba) on hyperion















Quite a firm favourite for me, this disc of solo viola da gamba pieces is consistently interesting, and beautifully played and well recorded.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Johannes Brahms The Four Symphonies
Karajan/BPO 2017 remaster
96k/24b hi-res from HDTracks.com

I believe I have mentioned this one before, but it bears repeating. This remaster of Karajan's 1960s Brahms cycle is superb. The level of detail is off the charts excellent, as is the balance between instruments and dynamic range. If you can find it on sale in the high $20s range, you'll be getting a great deal. It's probably also worth it at full price.


----------



## canouro

*Buxtehude: Sacred Cantatas*
Collegium Ad Mosam, Huub Ehlen


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5th and 6th Symphonies.

Berglund and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

KenOC said:


> The only Gordon Jacob I know is his arrangement of William Byrd virginal works for band, utterly brilliant.


Yep. That's him.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Oramo and the CBSO
> 
> part of an apparently little appreciated cycle on Erato.........


Not under appreciated everywhere Jim - I am happy to reach for it off the shelves.


----------



## Malx

In Memoriam: 
alongside his VW cycle this is a Previn recording I rate very highly.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glad to hear Malx also in agreement about the Oramo Sibelius cycle......as I now listen to Berglund and the Bournemouth S.O. it might also be possible to conclude that they did record one of the more persuasive accounts of the 6th.


----------



## D Smith

I've been listening to Previn recordings all day. I had forgotten how many I had.

Mendelssohn: Piano trios. Mutter, Harrel, Previn.










Tchaikovsky, Korngold, Violin Concertos. Mutter/Previn/LSO. This is the best Korngold Concerto I've heard. Tchaikovsky is good too but not one of my favourites. Recommended for the Korngold.










Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (Two Piano version) Previn and Ashkensky
Utterly gorgeous. I like the piano version as well as the orchestrated one.










Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade. Previn/Vienna. Kochl, Violin. Sumptuous. The violinist is terrific.










Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris, Concerto in F. Previn/Pittsburg










Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 Previn/LSO. My go to recordings of these. (The site refused to let me add a album cover, over the limit).


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Sym.Nr.2; Te Deum laudamus. Fox, BBC Nat'l Chorus & Orch. of Wales/ Hickox (Chandos)


----------



## Malx

A landmark post for me No 1500. 
Continuing with Shostakovich, whose music I have been playing frequently of late, with an Argentinian twist - as I am currently enjoying a few hard earned glasses of Malbec this Friday evening;

Piano Concerto No 1 - Martha Argerich, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexandre Vedernikov with Sergei Nakariakov on Trumpet. (I had forgotten how manic and almost over the top the playing is in the finale - I love it)
From this well used little box.


----------



## canouro

*Maderna & Berio: Now, And Then*
Frescobaldi, G. Gabrieli, Viadana, Legrenzi, Wassenaer, Berio (Chemins V)
Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - LSO, Previn.


----------



## Guest

No.6 today. The Toccata is way too fast--loses drama and intensity--almost sounds glib.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4 today


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Continuing with recordings featuring Andre Previn:

Walton, Viola Concerto - Yuri Bashmet, LSO, Previn.
From yet another of the extremely cost effective boxes from the RCA archives.


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Trio, op.46; Partita. op.15; Metamorphoses, op.48; Elegy, op.5. McAslan, Fuller, Dussek (Dutton)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

I didn't care much for Debussy until I found this box set. Suddenly it all made sense.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113803


*Herbert Hamilton Harty*

An Irish Symphony
A Comedy Overture
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thompson, conductor

(c) 1996, originally recorded in 1980 and 1983

This is the only album by Harty that I own. I like it very well, but I don't know that I'll buy others. You can definitely here the Irish in it.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Pascal Roge (piano), Patrick Gallois (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Michel Portal (clarinet), Amaury Wallez (bassoon), and Andre Cazalet (horn) playing chamber music of Francis Poulenc:










A remarkable disc!


----------



## StrE3ss

Early Stereo Trip 1954


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113814


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

2013 reissue, originally recorded in 1996

This is a CD I purchased recently that I like a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl

StrE3ss said:


> Early Stereo Trip 1954
> View attachment 113805


Freaky cover. Imagine if each face wanted to look the other way, the middle eye would be in a tug-O-war!


----------



## Bkeske

Ending my Friday with these two....well, may be another after Boulez. Hell, it's Friday, let's get crazy ;-)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Luc Tingaud conducting; Bizet: Roma/ Marche funebre in B minor/ Overture in A majorJeux d'enfants: No. 8. Les Quatre Coins (version for orchestra)/Petite Suite (arr. of Jeux d'enfants for orchestra) etc

RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Bkeske

One more time.......After Elgar and Stravinsky, figured I would balance out my evening with Beethoven's 2nd and 5th by the one and only George Szell, and my home town and beloved Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thought a copy of Four Last Songs with Gundula Janowitz would be worth having then searching my music folders I discovered I have it on this recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Hanson conducting; Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Elegy & Lament for Beowulf.

Eastman Rochester School of Music Chorus

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

I believe that all of you remember my recent ''transcendental'' posts with Endre. (with mention to Nicolosi and other Liszt club members. OK! Francesco is Thalberg specialist but is almost the same...) I praised a lot these guys and I explained what they are doing and the difficulty degree of their achievements. I didn't really expected from you to come to me with an answer, because it is clear that this kind of piano art it isn't very well known to America, as it is in Italy and Hungary. (there are also not many recordings of these works, because of the increased difficulty)

Today I'm very proud to inform you, my fellow Americans, that TWO monsters of this piano art are Americans! *You MUST be very proud, because USA has born the Earl Wild (the biggest transcription Master in the history for every kind of piano transcription) and the William Wolfram! *

Here, we are not talking about pianists. We are talking about legends. The incarnation of the Meister in two bodies and souls! When, for the first time, I listened William, I stopped playing the piano for one month! I became sick, like I was for days in a small boat in the middle of a stormy sea. *This man is a Daemon!* He ''destroys'' in front of your eyes the instrument, the same way the Master did! Yes! He is a romantic pianist. He will not play Bach or Haydn. But piano (the modern one) owned by the Master. It is his own invention. No one other has a place there, but his servants.

As a conclusion allow me to present you William in the most difficult (the 1st Memory) piece of the piano repertoire. I will give William 0,00000001 more points for this in comparison with Endre, because he is American and honors Liszt like Hungarian.


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

Complete Works for Piano, Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius' 6th Symphony.

My earliest encounters with this work were with a vinyl recording by HvK and the BPO years ago and no matter how great an aficionado I might like to consider myself I have always regarded it as essentially elusive, 'almost out of sight' (if that makes sense?)

Last night and this morning I have listened to three of the recordings made by Berglund-with the LPO, the Bournemouth S.O. now this one......and I can only conclude that I should have done this years ago as it almost feels as if a veil is lifting!

(will be listening to his recording with the Helsinki P.O. at some point soon...hopefully find time before 'the match')


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Hewitt performing; Ravel: The complete solo piano music.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius' 6th Symphony.
> 
> My earliest encounters with this work were with a vinyl recording by HvK and the BPO years ago and no matter how great an aficionado I might like to consider myself I have always regarded it as essentially elusive, 'almost out of sight' (if that makes sense?)
> 
> Last night and this morning I have listened to three of the recordings made by Berglund-with the LPO, the Bournemouth S.O. now this one......and I can only conclude that I should have done this years ago as it almost feels as if a veil is lifting!
> 
> (will be listening to his recording with the Helsinki P.O. at some point soon...hopefully find time before 'the match')


......and on to the 4th (Berglund/COE).

I read often regarding the apparent despondency inherent in this symphony, a reflection of the difficulties Sibelius had encountered in his life while composing. I would say however that while it might not be of an obviously sunny disposition and that there is at times a bleakness there is also a nobility in the face of adversity coupled equally with a fragility (at times a darker version of the 6th perhaps?).....if you disagree do not jump all over this post, I am sitting here enjoying my Saturday morning and involving myself in a little musing/hypothesising!


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the Helsinki P.O

Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - Missa Solemnis (Gardiner)*
I forgot how great and beautiful this mass is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - chamber works part two of three this morning and early afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.1 (1978):










_Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for violin duo (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for violin duo (1976):
_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):
_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):










Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord or organ (1981-82):
_Sound and Echo_ [_Schall und Hall_] for trombone and organ (1983):



String Quartet no.3 (1983):



String Trio (1985):
_Minuet_ for string trio (c.1994):


----------



## Enthusiast

Previn was an early advocate of what is now Messiaen's most popular piece and his recording still stands up. He also did the Maxwell Davies violin concerto with Isaac Stern - warm advocacy that works well.


----------



## Jacck

*Puccini - Tosca (Callas)*
my second Puccini, after Turandot, and I love it. Great opera


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven.
Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Bourdon

CD 3

Johann Christoph Bach (1642 - 1703)
Ach, dass ich Wassers g'nug hätte Lamento (Score edited by Traugott

Francesco Bartolomeo Conti (1682 - 1732)
Languet anima mea

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 - 1750)
Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust, Cantata BWV 170

Cantata "Bekennen will ich seinen Namen" BWV 200

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714 - 1788)
Selma, Wq. 236

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach (1732 - 1795)
Die Amerikanerin


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven.
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


This is a very fine one !


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Morning Symphony - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven.
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


------------------------------------
Nice one!


----------



## haydnguy

*Rachmaninov*

Piano Concertos #2 and #4

1) Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in C minor op.18
2) Suite from J.S. Bach's Partita for Violin in E jamor BWV 1006 (Transcription for piano)
3) Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 4 in G minor op. 40

Daniil Trifonov, piano
The Philidelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nezet-Sequin, conductor


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in Pawl Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## Rogerx

Onslow: Quintet & Sextet

Ensemble concertant Frankfurt.


----------



## Enthusiast

Memory of Previn continues to cause me to listen again - the first time in a while - to his excellent Vaughan Williams. This time the 4th and 6th symphonies.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez, Messiaen.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Rogerx

Osmo Vänskä conductng;Beethoven & Mozart Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)/Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113838


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The Late Piano Sonatas

Igor Levit, piano

(c) 2013

I especially like the performances of Sonata Nos. 29 (Hammerklavier) and 30 on this album.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## canouro

*Georges Bizet - Carmen Suites #1 & 2, L'arlésienne Suites #1 & 2*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor, BWX 1008

Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas and two songs for contralto with viola obbligato.

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto).


----------



## Enthusiast

Bernstein's Tchaikovsky ....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - third and final instalment of his chamber works for later today.

String Quartet no.4 (1989):



_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):
String Trio - arr. for piano trio (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):










_Musica nostalgica_ for violoncello and piano (1992):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
_Epiloque_ from the ballet _Peer Gynt_ for cello, piano and tape (1993):
Cello Sonata Sonata no.2 (1993-94):










Violin Sonata no.3 (1994):



_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the City of London Sinfonia in his "Suite Antique":


----------



## Antares




----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #1 (Zajicek/K617)
J. S Bach - Sonata #2 for Violin and Obbligato Harpsichord, BWV 1015 (Podger/Channel)
Telemann - Le changeante (Ward/Naxos)
Molter - Concerto for Two Trumpets, MWV IV #8 (Touvron/RCA)*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113840


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Symphonies 1-3
The Bells
Symphonic Dances
The Isle of the Dead

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor

This set, beautifully performed and recorded, was first released 1997, and I think the original recordings are from 1980-1984.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Music for Keyboard (1935-1948), Jeanne Kirstein, keyboards










Imagine! Music by Cage that is actually composed! includes his earliest 12-tone works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tippett*
A Child of Our Time
Indra Thomas (soprano), Mihoko Fujimura (mezzo), Steve Davislim (tenor) & Matthew Rose (bass)
*London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis
*[LSO Live, 2008]










*
J.S. Bach*
Complete Partitas and Sonatas for Violin Solo, BWV1001-6
*Rachel Podger (violin)*
[Channel Classics, 2002]









*

Kurtág*
Kafka-Fragments Op. 24*
Caroline Melzer (soprano) & Nurit Stark (violin)*
[BIS, 2015]


----------



## Joe B

Anita Brevik leading the Nidaros Cathedral Girl's Choir and TrondheimSolistene in Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas 

Anne Queffelec, piano


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Hungarian March; Corsair Overture; Roman Carnival Overture*
Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


> Onslow: Quintet & Sextet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Forsooth said:


>


I see what you did there. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Bkeske

Getting ready to both listen to and watch this live performance via The Digital Concert Hall (Berliner Philharmoniker)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Karajan v. Bernstein? Shucks, I'm just happy to be hearing Beethoven. (Of course, Maximianno Cobra, I have a problem with that one. My tolerance does have limits.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux Livre 1


----------



## bejart

Antonin vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in G Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## D Smith

Hanson: Symphony No. 3. Schwarz/Seattle. For Saturday Symphony. I love this work, especially the Andante, so beautiful.


----------



## Haydn70

Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam

This is one of the top five recordings of this magnificent symphony I've heard. The power, majesty, motion, and tempo I want are all here.


----------



## premont

bejart said:


> JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor, BWX 1008
> 
> Jitka Vlasankova, cello


Certainly outstanding. I hope, she will record suites 4 - 6 also.


----------



## bejart

premont said:


> Certainly outstanding. I hope, she will record suites 4 - 6 also.


I certainly hope so. I knew her work anchoring the Martinu String Quartet, see the Vranicky disc I just posted above. Now --










Mozart: Symphony No.41 in C Major, KV 551

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn symphonies.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
> 
> This is one of the top five recordings of this magnificent symphony I've heard. The power, majesty, motion, and tempo I want are all here.


I'm listening now.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3 

London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening now.


Wouldn't this be a relisten? My notes say that you were the one who talked up the Erich Kleiber performance.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Fidelio_

Text by Joseph Sonnleithner & Friedrich Treitschke
Based on the French drama by J.N. Bouilly
With the Leonora Overture No. 3 as Interlude in Act Two

Vienna State Opera Chorus & Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting

Recorded in October 1953 in the Theater an der Wien

From the Liner Notes:

"The conductor's profession, which the composer, Wilhelm Furtwängler, decided to pursue only after many struggles and against his very will, was a comparatively new field. Until well into the last century, it was the artisan who had worked his way up by virtue of his craftsmanship, the practitioner who had risen from the ranks of the practicing musician, who predominated on the conductor's podium. Basically the principle still prevailed that it was the first concert master who led the orchestra. Exemplifying the modern type of conductor were the composer-conductors: Weber, Spontini, Wagner, Liszt, Mahler, Strauss and Verdi as well whose principle that his works must be subjected to minute study had a direct influence upon Toscanini. As confirmed by almost all of the contemporary reports, the conducting technique of the composers was not based on the beat, in the manner of the orthodox orchestra leader. Rather they sought to transmit the tones which they heard within themselves, the intellectual essence of the composition, to the sound emanating from the orchestra, employing individualistic and, for that period, provocative, innovative gestures. They were guided by the great musical interactions, not by the metronome . . ."

Cast
Baritone Vocals [Don Fernando] - Alfred Poell
Bass Vocals [Don Pizarro] - Otto Edelmann
Bass Vocals [Rocco] - Gottlob Frick
Bass Vocals [Second Prisoner] - Franz Bierbach
Chorus - Vienna State Opera Chorus*
Soprano Vocals [Leonora] - Martha Mödl
Soprano Vocals [Marcellina] - Sena Jurinac
Tenor Vocals [First Prisoner] - Alwin Hendricks
Tenor Vocals [Florestan] - Wolfgang Windgassen
Tenor Vocals [Jaquino] - Rudolf Schock


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Royal Opera House on Opus Arte Blu-ray








One of the most popular of romantic ballets.


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: 1812, Marche slave*
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Alexander Borodin, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 
Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

jim prideaux said:


> Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius' 6th Symphony.
> 
> My earliest encounters with this work were with a vinyl recording by HvK and the BPO years ago and no matter how great an aficionado I might like to consider myself I have always regarded it as essentially elusive, 'almost out of sight' (if that makes sense?)
> 
> Last night and this morning I have listened to three of the recordings made by Berglund-with the LPO, the Bournemouth S.O. now this one......and I can only conclude that I should have done this years ago as it almost feels as if a veil is lifting!
> 
> (will be listening to his recording with the Helsinki P.O. at some point soon...hopefully find time before 'the match')


*Dear Jim, Your post makes so much sense... Just when you think the bleakness/vastness of the Fourth might be comprehendible you realize this genius had more greatness to make you ponder. Enjoy Berglund's try with Helsinki at some point : ) My personal favorite! Thanks for sharing these thoughts... *


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening to a symphony I have never really appreciated and I thought this might be the right time to return to it.......

Elgar's 1st performed by Davis and the LSO.


----------



## Haydn70

Vaughan Williams: Violin Concerto in D Minor


----------



## bharbeke

Three more awesome performances...

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"*
Kopatchinskaja, Say

*Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos 1 and 2*
Schiff, Dutoit, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

No.4. Excellent performance and sound.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some lovely pieces on this CD:


----------



## Malx

Falla - Noches en los jardines de Espana
Ravel - Rapsodie espagnole (two piano version)
Bloch - Piano Quintet No 1

Martha Argerich and friends - disc three of this set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn, Bruch: Violin Concertos*
Kyung-Wha Chung
Charles Dutoit, Montréal Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Wouldn't this be a relisten? My notes say that you were the one who talked up the Erich Kleiber performance.


Relisten, right.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 82 "The Bear"*
Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Orchestra, recommended by joen_cph

With over 100 Haydn symphonies under their belt, it stands to reason that some of the recordings from Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Orchestra would be the best of the bunch. This is my favorite "Bear" symphony I've heard.


----------



## D Smith

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade. Svetlanov/LSO. This is the most expansive performance of this piece that I have. I especially like the 3rd movement, very lush and romantic. The Glazunov Seasons is excellent on this disc too.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3 ("Eroica")_ Nov, 1952
_Symphony No. 5_ Feb, 1954
_Symphony No. 7_ Jan, 1950

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting

Seraphim Box, Vinyl Lp's

From the Liner Notes:

"For a century and a half, Beethoven's 5th Symphony has occupied a special position in musical history. It is regarded as the truest embodiment of the Beethoven spirit. Everyone, for whom music in itself is an experience, is familiar with the four hammering beats of the "Fate" motive with which the symphony opens; everyone knows the triumph of the C major fanfares of the second and last movements which suggest the simple and great dictum, "through night unto light," as a corresponding interpretation. This very inner simplicity is the reason for the tremendous appeal and popularity of the work. The music proclaims a universally understood message, faith and belief in life."


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Sym. Nr.1; Piano Concerto Nr. 3. Shelley, BBC Nat'l Orch. of Wales/ Brabbins (Chandos)


----------



## Haydn70

Ernest Bloch: Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra with Piano Obbligato


----------



## millionrainbows

Jolivet • Lohrmann • Alain • Schnebel

Musik aus der Stille (Music of Stillness) • NUNC ensemble for contemporary music


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Mass No. 6*
Sawallisch, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

This far exceeded my expectations. The "Gloria" section is transcendent, and the other parts are all beautiful and reverent.


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Eleven Concertos

Anner Bylsma, cello
Tafelmusik


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dear God in Heaven!!!! Thanks to new member IntheZone, I have been introduced to PristineClassical.com. I'm going to call this music recording company a music restoration company. I subscribed to their streaming service as a first step. Go to their page and listen to the Toscanini Beethoven 1939 restorations! We never have to listen again to those God-awful shallow, scratchy, fatiguing versions of historic/vintage recordings.

Folks you get seven free-plays. Take advantage of it.

Besides the Toscanini, I've listened to the 1954 Live Salzburg Furt _Freischutz_ (melt) and now I'm listening to one of his _Tristan and Isolde's._ If you haven't been able to tolerate or fully appreciate those vintage recordings, PristineClassical.com is the place for you and me. I think I will finally be able to listen to the full _Ring_ via this site.

https://pristinestreaming.com/app/browse/albums/165

Folks, please don't miss this opportunity!


----------



## RockyIII

JosefinaHW said:


> Dear God in Heaven!!!! Thanks to new member IntheZone, I have been introduced to PristineClassical.com. I'm going to call this music recording company a music restoration company. I subscribed to their streaming service as a first step. Go to their page and listen to the Toscanini Beethoven 1939 restorations! We never have to listen again to those God-awful shallow, scratchy, fatiguing versions of historic/vintage recordings.
> 
> Folks you get seven free-plays. Take advantage of it.
> 
> Besides the Toscanini, I've listened to the 1954 Live Salzburg Furt _Freischutz_ (melt) and now I'm listening to one of his _Tristan and Isolde's._ If you haven't been able to tolerate or fully appreciate those vintage recordings, PristineClassical.com is the place for you and me. I think I will finally be able to listen to the full _Ring_ via this site.
> 
> https://pristinestreaming.com/app/browse/albums/165
> 
> Folks, please don't miss this opportunity!


Sounds good. How do you connect your computer to your stereo system? I would need a way to connect by Wi-Fi, which would take some additional hardware.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Haselböck conducting; Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Orchester Wiener Akademie.


----------



## Joe B

Brian A. Schmidt leading the South Dakota Chorale:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113869


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

(c) 2016

This is a lovely album, and I don't mean just the artwork on the cover. I think there are 58 published Mazurkas, and this album includes a selection of 24.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
_A Celebration of the Life and Death of Queen Mary_
*Henry Purcell* and others
Westminster Abbey Choir
New London Consort
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Michael Chance - countertenor
Martin Neary - conductor

_Sony Classical_


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
*The Way of St. James of Compostela*
Arianna Savall - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## haydnguy

*Chopin*

Title: Chopin Evocations

Mahler Chamber Orchestra 
Mikhail Pletnev
Sergei Babayan
Daniil Trifonov, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

^^^

Sorry haydnguy was in the planning.


Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22/ Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13/ Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14/ Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post./ Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## JosefinaHW

RockyIII said:


> Sounds good. How do you connect your computer to your stereo system? I would need a way to connect by Wi-Fi, which would take some additional hardware.


My very dear new friend, this is asking the blind to lead the friend with eyes very sensitive to the sun or the God-awful trillion lumens that current cars are using!

I have been very "lucky" or blessed to have put together a half-decent sound system with a very little amount of money.  This in fact is how I found my way to TC. I had recently joined the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall (not an advertisement) and then I broke my ear-buds. A search led me here to TC and a member who I will spare the embarassment of identifying! :lol:

For several reasons I have not used my HIFI system in a long time. When I purchased my Dell PC I asked for the very best system that was out at the moment. It turned out, through experiment, that it has a fabulous sound card, so I didn't need a DAC (Digital Audio Converter). Your system may or may not need a DAC. I purchased one but in the end didn't need one and I gave it to a friend who did need it. Then I upgraded the speakers that I use with my PC: no big cost or deal: Bose something or other. I can look that info up for you if you really want it. I also bought upon recommendation Klipsch earphones--that is the devises that are placed within your ear-canal. Also, after I purchased a new smartphone--the latest Samsung Galaxy 9, I purchased two JPC blu-tooth speakers that an app on the phone lets me blend together.

So, you can see that I have not really jumped off the deep-end yet into those exquisetly gorgeous speakers that are out there are on the market. I am contemplating it however.

So, unless someone else joins in here and recommends something else to you, I suggest you just go to the PristineClassical site and try out the seven free listens. Maybe, like me, your computer will have come with a really great sound card. If so, you are all set (for the moment). If not, there are several people on here who can direct you to the next level(s) of quality sound.

All the Best and So Very Glad you Joined TC!

Josefina


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Music for Piano Four Hands

Anne Queffelec and Imogen Cooper, piano


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Earlier today:






Tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10/ Ravel: String Quartet in F major/ Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112.


----------



## Dimace

As I have seen you enjoyed the last pot with Wolfram.

So, allow me, dear friends, to continue with another distinguished member of the Liszt club. It is certain that you don't know him. From France (Aix en Provence) the *1984 winner of Acanthes International Piano Competition* (Yannis Xenakis President of the Jury) *Michel Bourdoncle! * Michel is a very good pianist with RESPECT for his repertoire, which is romantic but also modern. (the friends who like contemporary music, MUST listen to him) Here his is playing, very sentimentally, the 3td Apparition of the Meister, based on Schubert's Walz in F Major. A VERY important work for the Meister, who at this time was starting his carrier as composer. Please note, how softly, beautifully, accurately and carefully, the Meister treats Schubert's work. So much respect for the great Austrian and his work. Michel plays like the wind. He caresses the piano. (it is NO other way to play such works. Here, please, remember my comments for the Trifonov... Compare ANY from my guys with the "commercial" pianists and come to tell me your opinion. Here, hammering the poor piano IS NOT AN OPTION. Your are like pure / authentic silk or FFFFF it!) Period and I LOVE YOU all guys!


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113869
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> Mazurkas
> 
> Pavel Kolesnikov, piano
> 
> (c) 2016
> 
> This is a lovely album, and I don't mean just the artwork on the cover. I think there are 58 published Mazurkas, and this album includes a selection of 24.


They are 49 in 13 books (opuses) These are> 6,7,17,24,30,33,41,50,56,59,63, 67,68. I suggest you to try the *Jean Marc Luisada* for these works. He is the best. All the other follow. (for Chopin, any kind, *don't forget the Katsaris!* He is the reincarnation of Frederic/// The BEST Polonaises!!!)


----------



## Rogerx

James Levine conducting; Berlioz: Requiem / 3 Overtures .

Luciano Pavarotti

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

After my recent acquisition of this set for £1.82, I've been playing it a lot over the past few days. Tbh, I've changed my view on these recordings. Before, I enjoyed them but this week I'm really enjoying these sprightly, spirited and we'll-sprung performances. Glad I revisited them and repurchased them (my old copy was knackered).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works for unaccompanied choir by Paul Hindemith and Alfred Schnittke from now to early afternoon. Well, when I say 'unaccompanied', the Schnittke work _Voices of Nature_ actually features a vibraphone.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ (_(6) Songs After Old Texts_) op.33 [Texts: Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/'Spervogel' (anon. 12th c. German)/Heinrich von Murungen/ Reinmar von Hagenau/anon. medieval German] (1923-25):
_Über das Frühjahr_ (_On Spring_) [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ (_A Clear Midnight_) [Text: Walt Whitman] (1930):
_Du musst dir alles geben_ (_You Have to Give Yourself Everything_) [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ (_Prince Kraft_) [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ (_Vision of the Man_) [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod_ (_Death_) [Text: Friedrich Gottlieb Klopstock] (1931):
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ (_(3) Choruses for Four Male Voices_) [Texts: Friedrich Nietzsche/anon.] (1939):
_Erste Schnee_ (_The First Snow_) [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ (_Variations on an Old Dance Song_) [Text: anon] (1939):
_The Demon of the Gibbet_ [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, German translation by Paul Hindemith under the title _Galgenritt_ (_The Ride to the Gallows_)] (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends (c.1936-62):



_(12) Five-Part Madrigals_ [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ (1963):



_Minnesang_ (_Love Song_) [Texts: anon. 13th c. German] (1981):
Concerto for Choir [Texts: Gregory of Narek] (1984-85):



_Golosa Pirodi_ (_Voices of Nature_) [Text: wordless] (1972): 
_Stikhi Pokayanniye_ (_Penitential Psalms_) [Texts: Orthodox liturgy] (1988):


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Strauss- Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30- Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28- Salome, Op.54 / Scene 4- Don Juan, Op. 20.

Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Malx

This morning:

Rued Langgaard, Symphonies 15 & 16 + assorted short works which fill disc 7 of this box.


----------



## flamencosketches

Book II. My favorite WTC. Sadly, I have yet to hear a harpsichord version that I enjoy much at all.


----------



## Taggart

A mixed bag. The harpsichord pieces seem a little pedestrian. The combination of harpsichord and organ with the interaction between the textures is much better.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> So, allow me, dear friends, to continue with another distinguished member of the Liszt club. It is certain that you don't know him. From France (Aix en Provence) the *1984 winner of Acanthes International Piano Competition* (Yannis Xenakis President of the Jury) *Michel Bourdoncle! * Michel is a very good pianist with RESPECT for his repertoire, which is romantic but also modern. (the friends who like contemporary music, MUST listen to him) Here his is playing, very sentimentally, the 3td Apparition of the Meister, based on Schubert's Walz in F Major. A VERY important work for the Meister, who at this time was starting his carrier as composer. Please note, how softly, beautifully, accurately and carefully, the Meister treats Schubert's work. So much respect for the great Austrian and his work. Michel plays like the wind. He caresses the piano. (it is NO other way to play such works. Here, please, remember my comments for the Trifonov... Compare ANY from my guys with the "commercial" pianists and come to tell me your opinion. Here, hammering the poor piano IS NOT AN OPTION. Your are like pure / authentic silk or FFFFF it!) Period and I LOVE YOU all guys!


Ha ha, "commercial" classical pianists! That's funny! :lol: and I LOVE YOU all guys too!


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Visíons de L'Amen for 2 pianos ( 1943 )

Ivonne Loriod et Messiaen


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia in his "Magnificat" and other works:


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducting; Ravel: Daphnis et Chloë, Suite No.2 & Valses nobles et sentimentales

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Wayne State University Women's Glee Club.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Streichquartette D 18 - D32 - D36 - D103


----------



## millionrainbows

Robert Schumann Piano Works; Wilhelm Kempff. Nice rendition. I feel safe with Kempff.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - J. Reilly Lewis leading the Washington Bach Consort Chorus and Period-Instrument Orchestra in C.P.E. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rogerx

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Vierne & Franc : Violin Sonatas.
First spin.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Concerto for piano, trumpet, and strings* 
Poulenc: Concerto for two pianos and orchestra**

Andre Previn, piano*
William Vacchiano, trumpet*
Gold and Fizdale, pianos**
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "The Brandenburgers in Bohemia" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony # 6 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Liszt*
_Christ Oratorio_

Hungarian State Orchestra
Miklós Forrai conducting

Recorded at the Mathias Church, Budapest
Hungaroton Vinyl Lp Box

Sung in Latin

From the Liner Notes:

". . . The Catholic Church actually rejected Liszt's endeavors to reform church music, and did not accept his restless and probing spirit. His music was far too modern and secular for them. In any case the "Christ" cannot be fitted into the traditional liturgical framework, and not because of its length alone. It cannot be squeezed into a definite liturgical theme as a passion or an oratorio, nor can it be related to a general ritual such as a mass or to musical settings of the poetic psalms and litanies. However, all this does not alter the fact that Liszt, while reaching as far back as the melodies and harmonies of old Gregorian music, with true genius achieved a synthesis with the forms, and characteristic orchestral methods such as monothematicism, of Romantic music. Liszt's tone is definitely a subjective one . . . for example, the composer uses a symphonic orchestra for a fifteen minute movement, followed by another of the same nature, displaying the entire colour scale of Romanticism. Then with a sudden but logical turn, he changes to the puritan simplicity of a Capella chorus." János Mátyás

Part I, Christmas Oratorio
Part 2, After Epiphany
Part 3, Passion and Resurrection


----------



## Itullian

This might be the best complete cycle out there.
Excellent.


----------



## cougarjuno

Paganini - Violin Concertos 1-4; Caprices 13, 20 and 24; Le streghe op. 8; I palpiti op. 13


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113894


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas Vol. 22

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, conductor

(c) 2006

This 3-CD album includes BWV 80, one of my favorites. The Koopman recordings are very well performed and recorded, and so far I prefer them over the Gardiner recordings.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

OK, this was late-last-night's listening, but close enough to qualify, I hope.

Two 9th Symphonies: Malcolm Arnold's and Ralph Vaughan Williams'. The last symphony for each of them, very much so in RVW's case. They came out of the same period of musical development in England, albeit a generation-plus apart.

Arnold's 9th is a strange beast: three fairly short movements that move around typically tuneful material, including a boisterous, brass-heavy 3rd movement. Then the final movement, marked Lento, is as long as the other three put together, a bleak, lonely soundscape that is not even lifted by the resolution to a closing major chord. It is hard not to read this as autobiographical, with the first two movements reflecting his early career and the success that Arnold's gift for melody brought him. The third movement then reflects his drinking years: boisterous, boorish and a liability to those around him. And the long closing movement is his drawn-out tragic phase of mental illness and gradual physical decline. Arnold said he rather hoped that his 9th Symphony would be his last work, and it certainly sounds that way even though he was only in his mid-60s when he wrote it.

VW's 9th is completely different. Ambitious, powerful music that ends with no sense of having said it all. It is a work by someone still finding new challenges in symphonic composition, despite being in his mid-80s. 

It was a fascinating comparison.


----------



## canouro

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Hamburger Sinfonien & Concerti*
Andreas Staier, Hans-Peter Westermann, Thomas Hengelbrock, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 1


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in E Major, RV 265

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Boccherini: Cello Concertos; Sinfonias 

Anner Bylsma, cello
Tafelmusik


----------



## Haydn70

Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge - Akademie Fur Alte Musik


----------



## canouro

*Andreas Staier - Variaciones Del Fandango Español*
Antonio Soler, Sebastian de Albero, Josep Galles, Felix Maximo Lopez
Tomaso Albinoni, Jose Ferrer, Luigi Boccherini


----------



## jim prideaux

tonight I will be listening to the marvel that is Marc Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble performing Schubert's Symphonies 1-5 (although as a result of the peculiar ordering on the two discs from the cycle it will be 32154!)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven : String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.5

Julliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Raphael Hillyer, viola -- Claus Adam, cello


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Bernstein/Vienna. Remains my favourite recording of this work, though others are close.


----------



## Malx

Earlier disc one of Davitt Moroney's recording of The Art of Fugue.









Now:
Disc three of this interesting box which includes a decent Beethoven 8th, a Francesca da Rimini that lacked sparkle and a World-premier recording of Mark-Anthony Turnage's Piano Concerto featuring Marc-Andre Hamelin on piano which I enjoyed.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (7154-1812): Flute Concerto No.17 in D Major

Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bulldog

bejart said:


> Franz Anton Hoffmeister (7154-1812): Flute Concerto No.17 in D Major
> 
> Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


I like that cover very much!

I do think that this excellent music would benefit from a period instrument treatment, although I'm not aware of any recordings from a period band.


----------



## canouro

*
Vincenzo Capirola: Livre de Luth / Lute Book*
Federico Marincola


----------



## Bulldog

Bourdon said:


> *Buxtehude*
> 
> CD 1


That's a super set. I consider Bryndorf a "celebratory" interpreter in the manner of Gardiner being a celebratory conductor.


----------



## Flavius

Pärt: Berliner Messe; Magnificat; Summa. Elora Fest. Singers & Orch./ Edison (Naxos)


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Life Story* on EMI Classics















I've been pretty appreciative of all the Thomas Ades I've heard. This disc is no exception.


----------



## canouro

*Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XX ‎- A Musical Banquet*
Johann Hermann Schein (CD1)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 24*

This is well done. Each orchestral part is set in relief, and the piano is delicate but insightful.


----------



## WVdave

Salvador Camarata Conducting The Kingsway Symphony Orchestra ‎
Verdi Spectacular, London Records ‎- SPC 21012, Phase 4 Stereo Concert Series
Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Gatefold, UK, 1966.


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Die Walkure Act I - Soloists, New Philharmonia, Klemperer.

Magical!


----------



## Flavius

Wagner: Die Walkure, 1st Act. Janowitz, Vickers, Talvela, Berliner Phil./ von Karajan (DG)


----------



## bejart

Bulldog said:


> I like that cover very much!
> 
> I do think that this excellent music would benefit from a period instrument treatment, although I'm not aware of any recordings from a period band.


This is the world premiere recordings of these works so perhaps a subsequent disc might.

Now ---










Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Piano Quintet in A Minor, Op.56, No.6

Claviere Ensemble: Ilario Gregoletto, piano -- Rossella Croce and Giulia Panzeri, violins -- S.Airoldi, viola -- Enrico Contini, cello


----------



## Colin M

Ives Symphony No. 4 MTT Chicago. 

A senior member earlier remarked on trying to figure out Sibelius 4 and 6 at the dawning of a new century. I am equally fascinated by this one’s 1 and 4 at the drawing of the same century. Tonight I am concentrating on the prelude that offers a great solo violin that teases you into this being the beginning of a Concerto worthy of Bruch and then voices appear and you think that is far too early for a symphony But you stick along for a ride that for me keeps me confused But I keep going along for the ride..


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Scenes from Childhood op. 15, Wilhelm Kempff (psychedelic remix version)


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Fantasies Op. 16, Kempff

Wow, I like these fantasies...these visions...


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed Christopher Rouse's new Organ Concerto played by the Philadelphia orchestra on a Sirius XM live concert. It was a humdinger--hope someone records it soon! (Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducted with soloist Paul Jacobs, for whom it was written.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wagner, Das Rheingold, Furtwangler, 1950, La Scala, Remastered by PristineClassical

via Streaming Service

https://pristinestreaming.com/app/browse/albums/465


----------



## millionrainbows

Igor Lebedev • Beethoven • Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op.109


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No.5 'Reformation'
Wolfgang Sawallisch & the (New) Philharmonia*

I've listened to almost this twice in a row - the first attempt cut short in the last movement by a power cut.

This Symphony, alongside Symphony No.1 is my joint favourite Symphony in Mendelssohn's Symphony Cycle, with No.3 coming in third ahead of No.4 and No.2 in that order.

Returning to these Symphonies after a break has been interesting.


----------



## Flavius

Wagner: Die Walkure, 2nd Act. Stewart, Crespin, Veasey, Berliner Phil./ von Karajan (DG)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113908


*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*

The Adventures of Robin Hood

Moscow Symphony Orchestra
William Stromberg, conductor

This is a 2015 reissue of a 2003 performance of the score for the 1938 movie starring Errol Flynn.


----------



## Zofia

Rogerx said:


> David Parry conducting; Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra
> 
> Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir.
> 
> Three hours Bel Canto, from the highest standard.


Much love for this OwO


----------



## MusicSybarite

Some enchanting pieces, and a good summary of his chamber output btw.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Vol 1. (2, 6, 17) Peter Donohoe. Nicely done, and the first of a series. I liked him better in the later works. Piano is recorded well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Symphonies 100-101
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE RECORDER SONATAS
*Georg Friedrich Händel*
Clas Pehrsson - recorder
Bengt Ericson - baroque cello
Thomas Schuback - harpsichord
_
BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
_Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Joe B

This afternoon and this evening while correcting projects:


----------



## Joe B

Unwinding and ending the night with one of my favorites:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano) performing; Vierne & Franc : Violin Sonatas.
> First spin.


Rogerx,

What did you think of this disc. I saw it yesterday at Presto and added it to my Wish List. Your thoughts?


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Rogerx,
> 
> What did you think of this disc. I saw it yesterday at Presto and added it to my Wish List. Your thoughts?


One word: Outstanding, ( after just one spin), I just saw that they, ( Presto) called it Recording of the Week.
As they say in church: Amen. Not kidding, go for it.


----------



## Dimace

With circa 6000 piano titles in my disposal, I can continue the Meister bombardment, until all of you, my dearest friends, decide to join our club! :lol:

Ok! Let us make this one short. Another treasure from *Endre*, with love from Budapest. In this CD (this is important) are included the Memories from Lucia (The YT I presented few post before) and, this is rarity, a little of Pacini. The Catania's composer is the creator of* Niobe,* which is a MAGNIFICENT operatic aria. (here we have the memory ''I tuoi frequenti palpiti'' for the second time in piano history, I believe. The first time was from the GREAT Steven Mayer. With Steven I will come shortly, to continue my piano attack... :lol: ) Enjoy!


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 113881
> 
> 
> Book II. My favorite WTC. Sadly, I have yet to hear a harpsichord version that I enjoy much at all.


You might try this one. It's .99 cents on Amazon. Even though it's inexpensive it's good.

------------------

Prelude No. 1 in C major, BWV 846i
Peter Watchorn


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

Orchestral Works 1

La Mer, Nocturnes, etc.

Orchestre National de I'ORTF
Jean Martinon


----------



## Haydn70

Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C# minor, Opus 131


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Mahler Symphony 9
Karajan/BPO live 1982
44khz/16b FLAC ripped from CD

I've been trying Mahler in dribs and drabs. It has clicked for me with this one. I get it, now! What a fabulous recording, with so much detail captured by the producers, so much passion created by the players, and the narrative of the music so clearly understood and delineated by the conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bajazet

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Bajazet), Patrizia Ciofi (Idaspe), David Daniels (Tamerlano), Elina Garanca (Andronico), Vivica Genaux (Irène), Marijana Mijanovic (Asteria)

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert* Lieder

Winterreise D911

Disk #20

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
Gerald Moore, piano


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 4, 5 & 6*
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Rogerx

Kees Bakels conducting; Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole/ Fantaisie Norvégienne/Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

Bulldog said:


> That's a super set. I consider Bryndorf a "celebratory" interpreter in the manner of Gardiner being a celebratory conductor.


I have three other Buxtehude editions, these with Bryndorf I find the most attractive.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 53


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia Geszty performing; Mozart: Concert Arias.

STaatskapelle Dresden - Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Marinera

Lots of fantastically interesting music on this thread as always. Still have to process it. My music listening future looks busy.

My current listening. Low key, reflective.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various chamber works this afternoon.

Bridge's idiom became incrementally more forward-looking as his career progressed. Edwardian late-Romanticism (latterly with occasional pastoral/impressionist textures) was followed by the WWI era when the avowed pacifist Bridge reflected his pain with music which could be both anguished and plaintive, the Cello Sonata being a prime example. The output from the post-WWI period revealed Bridge to be receptive to at least some of the changes that were happening in European music, as the three later chamber works here oriented to the kind of progressive paths taken by other composers such as Berg, Bartók and Prokofiev.

Cello Sonata in D-minor (1913-17):



_Phantasie_ in C-minor [Piano Trio no.1] (1907):
_(9) Miniatures_ sets 1-3 (c.1908):
Piano Trio no.2 (1928-29):



String Quartet no.1 in E-minor [_Bologna_] (1906):
String Quartet no.3 (1925-27):



_Phantasy_ in F-sharp minor for piano quartet (1910):
String Quartet no.2 in G-minor (1914-15):
String Quartet no.4 (1937):


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Frank Bridge - various chamber works this afternoon.
> 
> Bridge's idiom became incrementally more forward-looking as his career progressed. Edwardian late-Romanticism (latterly with occasional pastoral/impressionist textures) was followed by the WWI era when the avowed pacifist Bridge reflected his pain with music which could be both anguished and plaintive, the Cello Sonata being a prime example. The output from the post-WWI period revealed Bridge to be receptive to at least some of the changes that were happening in European music, as the three later chamber works here oriented to the kind of progressive paths taken by other composers such as Berg, Bartók and Prokofiev.
> 
> Cello Sonata in D-minor (1913-17):
> 
> 
> 
> _Phantasie_ in C-minor [Piano Trio no.1] (1907):
> _(9) Miniatures_ sets 1-3 (c.1908):
> Piano Trio no.2 (1928-29):
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 in E-minor [_Bologna_] (1906):
> String Quartet no.3 (1925-27):
> 
> 
> 
> _Phantasy_ in F-sharp minor for piano quartet (1910):
> String Quartet no.2 in G-minor (1914-15):
> String Quartet no.4 (1937):


I'm very impressed of the density of your collection, my dear. If you want, I would like to know how many thousand titles you have in your disposal.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Koechlin, Kahn &: Horn Trios

_Felix Klieser_ (horn), Andrej Bielow (violin), Herbert Schuch (piano)

_The man who plays French horn with his toes_


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 3

Children's Corner
Estampes etc..


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113928


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Serenade in E major
Wind Serenade in D minor

Wiener Philharmoniker
Myung-Whun Chung, conductor

(c) 2002

This is a very pleasing recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> I'm very impressed of the density of your collection, my dear. If you want, I would like to know how many thousand titles you have in your disposal.


Ha ha - I daren't count, but including what's in boxed sets I imagine it's got to be c.2000-2500 discs all told. I have slowed down my collecting considerably over the last few years, though - my priority these days is to obtain discs containing works I am missing by those composers I already like but at the same time avoiding duplication of their works which I already have.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gioachini Rossini (1792-1868). String Sonatas. Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, the beautiful green fields, the verdant green fields...s


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Gioachini Rossini (1792-1868). String Sonatas. Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, the beautiful green fields, the verdant green fields...
> 
> View attachment 113930


How are you achieving these groovy mind-melting image makeovers?


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> How are you achieving these groovy mind-melting image makeovers?


I'm assuming you..._like_ them, Elgar? Perhaps an admission would be too much to ask.

I scan an image with my Epson printer, then go into the "toolbox" and play with the tint, contrast, etc.

Since your monicker is Elgar," here's his transformed image;


----------



## Vasks

_Fine Finnish_

*Sallinen - A Solemn Overture (Rasilainen/cpo)
Aho - Chinese Songs (Vahevaara/BIS)
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 (Mikkola/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonatas for Organ & Strings Nos. 1-17

Peter Hurford (organ), Johan Kracht (violin), Henk Rubingh (violin), Wim Straesser (cello), Brian Pollard (bassoon), Margaret Urquhart (double bass)

Amsterdam Mozart Players.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> I'm assuming you..._like_ them, Elgar? Perhaps an admission would be too much to ask.
> 
> I scan an image with my Epson printer, then go into the "toolbox" and play with the tint, contrast, etc.
> 
> Since your monicker is Elgar," here's his transformed image;
> 
> View attachment 113931


I do like them as I like psychedelic art in general. With your examples I find the dayglo colours combined with an anachronistic image interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux Livre IV & V


----------



## canouro

*Lully: Le Temple de la Paix / Idylle sur la Paix de Jean Racine*
Françoise Masset, Julie Hassler, Jean-François Lombard, Patrick Aubailly, Arnaud Marzorati
La Simphonie Du Marais, Hugo Reyne


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre: Light and Gold*

CD 49 of this well-stocked box set is dedicated to Eric Whitacre. It features well-done performances of some lovely music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

CD 6

Concerto for Orchestra
Three poems 
Mi- parti
Overture for strings


----------



## Jacck

*Stockhausen - Donnerstag aus Licht* - I listened to this during the day. I was not bad. 
*Martinů - 1st symphony* (Andrés Orozco-Estrada) - listening now


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113935


*Antonín Dvořák*

Cello Concerto in B minor
Lasst mich allein
Rondo in G minor
Goin' Home
Songs my mother taught me
Silent Woods
Slavonic Dance in G minor

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Anna Polonsky, piano

(c) 2014

This is an excellent performance of one of my favorite cello concertos.


----------



## canouro

*Romanus Weichlein: Missa Rectorum Cordium, à 15*
Ars Antiqua Austria, St. Florianer Sangerknaben, Vokalensemble NOVA, Gunar Letzbor


----------



## Flavius

Reger, Sutermeister, Hindemith: Lieder & Psalms. Fischer-Dieskau (audite)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two unrelated discs for tonight from Gabriel Fauré and Michael Daugherty.

_Cantique de Jean Racine_ for mixed choir and organ op.11 - organ accompaniment arr. for strings and harp by John Rutter (orig. 1865):
_Maria, mater gratiae_ for soprano, alto and organ from _Two Sacred Songs_ op.47 (1887-88):
_Two Offertories_ for two voices and organ/mixed choir and organ op.65 (1894):
_Ave Maria_ for voice and organ from _Two Songs_ op.67 (1895):
_Messa Basse_ for sopranos, altos and organ WoO (1881 - rev. 1906):
_Requiem_ in D-minor for or soprano, baritone, mixed choir, orchestra and organ op.48 (orig. 1887-88 - rev. by 1893):



_Mount Rushmore_ - oratorio for mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: William Billings/George Washington/Maria Cosway/Thomas Jefferson/Theodore Roosevelt/Augustus Montague Toplady/Abraham Lincoln] (2010):
_Radio City: Symphonic Fantasy on Arturo Toscanini and the NBCSO_ for orchestra (2011):
_The Gospel According to Sister Aimee_ for organ, brass and percussion (2012):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter, Chamber Symphony No. 1, Begleitmusik, Moses und Aron
*

I've been neglecting this box set. I was listening to Jakobsleiter with no text, so I don't know what's going on, but the music itself sounds like the soundtrack to a horror or sci-fi movie.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler Third, Bernstein, NYPO, Carnegie Hall Presents box set. The best remastering.


----------



## Joe B

James DePrieist leading the Oregon Symphony in Sibelius's "Symphony No. 7" and "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

This is a 3/24/42 recording. The sound isn't tremendous despite the Music & Arts remastering, but after a minute and getting my ears adjusted, this is quite a performance.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Unfinished

Carlos Kleiber / VPO


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, Third String Quartet, La Salle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Moonlight and Waldstein Sonatas*


----------



## Joe B

Various works performed by the Manhattan String Quartet:


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Symphony 4 / C Kleiber


----------



## Haydn70

Biber: _Rosenkranz Sonaten (The Mystery Sonatas)_


----------



## canouro

*Bach - Magnificat BWV 243, Missa BWV 235*
Anna Zander, Carlos Mena, Stephan MacLeod, Maria Keohane, Hans Jörg Mammel
Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> tonight I will be listening to the marvel that is Marc Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble performing Schubert's Symphonies 1-5 (although as a result of the peculiar ordering on the two discs from the cycle it will be 32154!)


tonight.....5th and then 4th again......superb!


----------



## jim prideaux

pmsummer said:


> HOME STRETCH
> _Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
> *Timo Andres*
> Metropolis Ensemble
> Timo Andres - piano
> Andrew Cyr - conductor
> _
> Nonesuch_


was so intrigued by this (Eno, Mozart!)that I had a quick listen to samples and ordered a bargain priced 2nd hand copy....surely this is what TC is all about.

Thanks for the tip 'pm'.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Symphony No.2, Op.12
Neeme Jarvi & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

I haven't listened to this work for a long time, time to remedy that.

What surprises is the fact that this is so rarely recorded. I'm particularly surprised it wasn't part of Rudolf Kempe's set of Orchestral recordings with the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Thankfully, this account is excellent though. Neeme Jarvi is such a consistent Conductor it is easy to take him for granted (Prokofiev, Martinu, Raff and Sibelius also come mind). It almost makes the word consistent feel like I'm damning him with faint praise.

Also on this disc is Strauss' Romanze in F major for Cello & Orchestra (Raphael Wallfisch - Cello) and Six Songs (Op.68 Eileen Hulse - Soprano). Originally I was only planning to listen to the Symphony but I think I'll finish the disc and listen to these pieces too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*


----------



## Guest

Sonata and Partita No.1 from this new set. So far, so good! (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Chaconne
*

I've had this for a couple years and never listen to it. I tried again today. It just isn't clicking.


----------



## mvellom

Sibelius violin concerto, Ferras, Karajan, BPO


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9*
Gardiner, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

This is the best of "The Great" symphony. Thanks for the tip, Manxfeeder!


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3. Karajan/Berlin. Glorious performance with a lyrical second movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 9*
> Gardiner, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This is the best of "The Great" symphony. Thanks for the tip, Manxfeeder!


You're quite welcome!


----------



## Vronsky

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
Moscow State Symphony Orchestra & Pavel Kogan


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa De Plus en Plus*

This is one of those recordings where everything fell into place: the voices blend without losing their distinctiveness; the lines are sung with enough space to breathe but precise enough to preserve the counterpoint, and overall it reflects an aura of spirituality.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: A German Requiem 
Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Wiener Symphoniker et al.
Wilma Lipp (Soprano) & Frank Crass (Baritone)*

Another disc from "The Art of Wolfgang Sawallisch" box set on Decca. Rather than revisiting the familiar works of Mendelssohn, I'm opting for the less familiar Requiem.

I haven't listened to this work in some time or with great frequency. I remember regarding it positively though. Previously I have tended to favour Otto Klemperer, Klaus Tennstedt and Rudolf Kempe if I remember correctly. Simon Rattle impressed in this piece too.

Sawallisch is proving to be a consistent (there's that word again) interpreter based on this box set. My listening in this work so far has been very positive. Sawallisch, the Orchestra, the Choir and the soloists are all in excellent form.


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius Challenge is on*










Sibelius
_*Kullervo*_ Op.7
Eeva Liisa Saarinen, Jorma Hynninen
Akademiska Sångföreningen
Riiklik Akadeemiline Meeskoor
Helsingin Kaupunginorkesteri
*Paavo Berglund
Warner Classics (1985/2017 Issue Edition)*

I don't remember when I last posted in this thread, because I was starting the Schubert symphony challenge. So now I have finished it and for some days I've been going with the Sibelius Symphony and Tone Poem challenge. All individual symphony recordings have been rated and I've started the Tone Poems by one of the first works, the long and complicated Kullervo. So far, this is the most impressive recording I've listened to, after the Symphony No.1 by the new-born Rouvaly cycle ongoing in Gothemburg.

By the way, now I get why John Powell's _How To Train Your Dragon_ scores scream so much Sibelius. I could even recognise some scarce themes here.


----------



## Joe B

Roger Norrington leading the London Classical Players in Beethoven's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre, Godzilla Eats Las Vegas.
*

What the fruit? That's 15 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113948


*Johann Vierdanck*

Capricci, Canzoni & Sonatas

Parnassi musici

(c) 2006

Thanks to *bejart* for making me aware of this album. It just arrived today, and I'm enjoying listening to it.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Eric Whitacre, Godzilla Eats Las Vegas.
> *
> 
> What the fruit? That's 15 minutes I'll never get back.


I took a quick look at this........YIKES!!!


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: String Quartets nrs 1 & 2. Edinburgh Quartet (Meridian)


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Beethoven, symphony no 5, Karajan.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georg Friedrich Handel*
_Trio Sonatas on Original Instruments_
Ca. 1730

_Trio Sonatas Op. 2_

Bruggen, Schaeftlein, Harnoncourt, Techezi

Telefunken, Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

"The Sonata for Two Violins also comes from a manuscript source. In this sonata Handal continues the great tradition of the Italian trio sonata in a brilliant work that is absolutely pure in style. Handel had, after all, gone to Italy at the age of twenty-two after his first years of apprenticeship in Germany.

Since it was above all the French style and manner of playing that he had thoroughly mastered up till then, with his approach of a genius he must have been a rude shock to the Italian composers, for whom no other style than their own counted. Their music in turn must have also impressed and stimulated the young Handel, to whom it was completely new. The meeting and music-making with Corelli in Rome undoubtedly made the greatest impression of all on Handel. Not only did he get to know the mode of writing of this great classic of Italian baroque music at first hand, but Corelli also performed works by Handel, with his widely famed orchestra."


----------



## Bulldog

Manxfeeder said:


> *Eric Whitacre, Godzilla Eats Las Vegas.*


*

Drats. I planned on going there for a few days next month. I'd rather Godzilla ate Nashville or Indianapolis.*


----------



## millionrainbows

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique; Boulez, Cleveland SO


----------



## millionrainbows

Vronsky said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
> Moscow State Symphony Orchestra & Pavel Kogan


I wonder what that rearing horse refers to, anything specific? There's one on the Preludes, too.


----------



## Littlephrase

millionrainbows said:


> I wonder what that rearing horse refers to, anything specific? There's one on the Preludes, too.


Is it Peter the Great, as depicted in "The Bronze Horseman" statue? These immediately reminded me of the statue (and the famous Pushkin poem).


----------



## Littlephrase

Schoenberg- Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2, Piano Concerto (Brendel, Gielen)


----------



## agoukass

Wolf: Lieder 

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Wilhelm Furtwangler, piano


----------



## Bulldog

millionrainbows said:


> I wonder what that rearing horse refers to, anything specific? There's one on the Preludes, too.


By the way, that's a wonderful set of performances by Nikolayeva. Her earlier versions are even better.


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
_Renaissance English Church Music_
*William Byrd*
_Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
*Thomas Tallis*
_9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

CANTUS ARCTICUS
_Concerto for Birds & Orchestra, Op. 61_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer - conductor

_Catalyst_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ 16.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bkeske

Finally getting around to listening to CD1 of the Concertgebouw Anthology 5 box set I received today


----------



## MozartsGhost

*The Early Viennese School*

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil *(1717-1777)
_Symphony in D Major_

*Matthias Georg Monn*
(1717-1750)
_Symphony in B Major
Concert for Violin and Orchestra in B Flat Major_

Holliger, Füri, and Demenga
Camerata Bern
Direction, Thomas Füri

Archiv Produktion, 3 Lp Vinyl Box

From the Liner Notes:

"At the beginning of the present century a generation of musicologists applied themselves to disputing whether it was the composers of the Mannheim school or their Viennese contemporaries who were the more important forerunners of Viennese Classicism , which of the two cities saw the most fruitful progress in the evolution of the Classical style, and whether the name Stamnitz or Monn represented the more important landmark along the road to the Classical symphony. Stylistic and biographical details were discussed - to no great effect, it now appears, because it has become evident that artistic evolution cannot be traced with complete validity by reference only to two musical centres or to a few prominent composers. The forming of antagonistic factions in musical circles as a result of those disputes has long since lost any relevance, because questions concerning the so-called pre-Classicists and Classical contemporaries are now seen in an entirely different light." Otto Biba


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113953


*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Rias Kammerchor
Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

This energetic and delightful 2014 album is a reissue of a 2001 recording. The opera is about 90 minutes long. The role of Orfeo was originally performed by a castrato, and in modern times it has been performed by countertenors and mezzo-sopranos. I prefer the latter, and Bernarda Fink sings it beautifully here.

I think this is the first time I've purchased a boxed set CD that only contains 2 CDs, which is interesting. Unfortunately there is no libretto, and the booklet is thin enough that it could be packaged in a regular thin 2-CD jewel case. The box is nice though.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113953
> 
> 
> *Christoph Willibald Gluck*
> 
> Orfeo ed Euridice
> 
> Rias Kammerchor
> Freiburger Barockorchester
> René Jacobs, director
> 
> This energetic and delightful 2014 album is a reissue of a 2001 recording. The opera is about 90 minutes long. The role of Orfeo was originally performed by a castrato, and in modern times it has been performed by countertenors and mezzo-sopranos. I prefer the latter, and Bernarda Fink sings it beautifully here.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've purchased a boxed set CD that only contains 2 CDs, which is interesting. Unfortunately there is no libretto, and the booklet is thin enough that it could be packaged in a regular thin 2-CD jewel case. The box is nice though.


That's definitely on my Wish List


----------



## haydnguy

The mailman came today so it's time to play. (CD's that is)

*Kodaly, Schulhoff, Ravel, Halvorsen*

Title: Duo Sessions

1) Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Violincello op.7
2) Schulhoff - Duo for Violin and Violincello
3) Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Violincello
4) Halvorsen - Passacagia

Julia Fischer - Violin
Daniel Muller-Schott, Violoncello


----------



## Haydn70

Vivaldi: _La verità in cimento_, opera in 3 acts


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> The mailman came today so it's time to play. (CD's that is)
> 
> *Kodaly, Schulhoff, Ravel, Halvorsen*
> 
> Title: Duo Sessions
> 
> 1) Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Violincello op.7
> 2) Schulhoff - Duo for Violin and Violincello
> 3) Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Violincello
> 4) Halvorsen - Passacagia
> 
> Julia Fischer - Violin
> Daniel Muller-Schott, Violoncello
> 
> View attachment 113956


The Haydn concertos recording , performed by Daniel Muller-Schott is also very good, just saying.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Ha ha - I daren't count, but including what's in boxed sets I imagine it's got to be c.2000-2500 discs all told. I have slowed down my collecting considerably over the last few years, though - my priority these days is to obtain discs containing works I am missing by those composers I already like but at the same time *avoiding duplication* of their works which I already have.


20 X Tschaikowskys 5th. 15 X Strauss Lieder. 30 X Beethovens Sonatas. 10 X Scriabins Symphonien. (minimum duplication numbers…) My collection suffers of modern music. No more than 400 pieces. Jazz is good with more than 1000. Rock also ok. (100 pieces are a lot for me. I listen only very specific groups and artists.) I want to donate everything to a public library, school, institute etc. so young people to have the opportunity to come closer to the quality music. I hope, until my death, to have more than 20.000 pieces. Let us see… :lol:


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Richard Strauss: Symphony No.2, Op.12
> Neeme Jarvi & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
> 
> I haven't listened to this work for a long time, time to remedy that.
> 
> What surprises is the fact that this is so rarely recorded. I'm particularly surprised it wasn't part of Rudolf Kempe's set of Orchestral recordings with the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Thankfully, this account is excellent though. Neeme Jarvi is such a consistent Conductor it is easy to take him for granted (Prokofiev, Martinu, Raff and Sibelius also come mind). It almost makes the word consistent feel like I'm damning him with faint praise.
> 
> Also on this disc is Strauss' Romanze in F major for Cello & Orchestra (Raphael Wallfisch - Cello) and Six Songs (Op.68 Eileen Hulse - Soprano). Originally I was only planning to listen to the Symphony but I think I'll finish the disc and listen to these pieces too.


The best 2nd! Period and Bravo to you!


----------



## haydnguy

pmsummer said:


> HEAVENLY HARMONIES
> _Renaissance English Church Music_
> *William Byrd*
> _Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
> *Thomas Tallis*
> _9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
> Stile Antico
> _
> Harmonia Mundi USA_


I have this one. It's wonderful. It's going for a spin very soon.


----------



## Rogerx

William Shield: Trios for Strings

Trio Szabadi.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> The Haydn concertos recording , performed by Daniel Muller-Schott is also very good, just saying.


Is this the one you mean? I'm telling you the one I'm listening to kicks butt. (I think it does.)


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> 20 X Tschaikowskys 5th. 15 X Strauss Lieder. 30 X Beethovens Sonatas. 10 X Scriabins Symphonien. (minimum duplication numbers…) My collection suffers of modern music. No more than 400 pieces. Jazz is good with more than 1000. Rock also ok. (100 pieces are a lot for me. I listen only very specific groups and artists.) I want to donate everything to a public library, school, institute etc. so young people to have the opportunity to come closer to the quality music. I hope, until my death, to have more than 20.000 pieces. Let us see… :lol:


Please leave your 20,000 albums to me. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Is this the one you mean? I'm telling you the one I'm listening to kicks butt. (I think it does.)
> 
> View attachment 113957


That's the one, no pressure though.


----------



## Rogerx

Antoni Ros-Marba conducting; Vivaldi, Antonio: Nisi Dominus etc

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano) / English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> That's the one, no pressure though.


On my wish list.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> That's the one, no pressure though.


I'm going to try to use my blog as my Wish List. I hope I can.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy

*Falla*

Wikipedia: "Manuel de Falla y Matheu (Spanish pronunciation: [maˈnwel ðe ˈfaʎa], 23 November 1876 - 14 November 1946) was a Spanish composer. Along with Isaac Albéniz, Francisco Tárrega, and Enrique Granados, he was one of Spain's most important musicians of the first half of the 20th century. His image appeared on Spain's 1970 100-pesetas banknote."


----------



## elgar's ghost

The recent thread on favourite Béla Bartók piano works has prompted me to listen to his piano output. Part one of three this morning.

_(3) Hungarian Folksongs from the County of Csik_ Sz35a (1907):
_First Term at the Piano_ - eighteen pieces Sz53 (1913):
_Three Hungarian Folk Tunes_ Sz66 (1914-18 - rev. 1941):
_Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs_ Sz71 (1914-18): 
_Rögtönzések magyar parasztdalokr_ [_Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs_] - eight pieces Sz74 (1920):










_A Gyermekeknek_ [_For Children_] vols. 1-4 Sz42 (1908-09):
_Mikrokosmos_ vols. 1 and 2 Sz107 (1926-39):


----------



## joen_cph

Penderecki - Early orchestral works, Partita, Horn Concerto / Wit /naxos

A superb, often surprisingly attractive disc & a good introduction to his orchestral music.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Sept12/Penderecki_Fonogrammi_8572482.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels conducting; Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen • 7 Haïkaï rec. 1964, Adés label, France. Boulez conducting.


----------



## millionrainbows

Also inSpired by the Bartok Piano thread, I got out my Gyorgy Sandor set. I also have Sandor doing the Piano Concertos on a later, higher fidelity disc on Sony.


----------



## flamencosketches

I like it, but I'm not totally blown away, not my favorite of the Preludes I've heard - that would have to be Gieseking. This pianist Michelangeli is one I see frequently named alongside the greats of the 20th century but so far I don't quite see the praise. Then again all I've heard is his Debussy. What else does he excel in?


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Symphony in C
Symphony in three movements
Symphonies for Wind Instruments


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 113964
> 
> 
> I like it, but I'm not totally blown away, not my favorite of the Preludes I've heard - that would have to be Gieseking. This pianist Michelangeli is one I see frequently named alongside the greats of the 20th century but so far I don't quite see the praise. Then again all I've heard is his Debussy. What else does he excel in?


Try these ones,Ravel,Rachmaninov,Schumann,Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Eschenbach plays & conducts Schumann

Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/ Introduction and Allegro Op. 134/ Studies (6) in Canonic Form, Op. 56/Theme with Variations in E flat major WoO 24 ('Geistervariationen')

Tzimon Barto (piano), Christoph Eschenbach & Tzimon Barto (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## Vasks

*Aliabiev - Overture to "Three Tens" (Korsakov/MCA)
Glinka - Chernamor's March from "Ruslan & Ludmilla" (Svetlanov/Regis)
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #1 (Borodin/Teldec)
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Turkish March (Fagen/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Violin Concertos Nos. 2 and 9

Christiane Edinger (violin)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Frank Cramer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bulldog said:


> By the way, that's a wonderful set of performances by Nikolayeva. Her earlier versions are even better.


Yes, I agree. The "rearing horse" one on Hyperion was recorded in 1990, and was miked at a greater distance, with a lot of hall ambience; too much, in fact. It sounds unclear.
The earlier version, on Moscow Studio Archives, was recorded in 1987, in a studio, with much closer miking for a more present, clear sound. If anyone can find this version, I suggest it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 4

The last pieces of these very fine recordings

Suite Bergamasque 
Fantasie pour piano and orchestre


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Requiem*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Defunctis for four voices*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre VI & VII


----------



## agoukass

Verdi: Overture, Preludes, and Ballet Music 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphony No.4*
Judith Raskin, The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113970


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)
The Lark Ascending

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Ian Tracy, choir master
Andrew Manze, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

(c) 2018

This is my only set of Vaughan Williams's symphonies. It has had some mixed reviews, but I find it thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Please leave your *20,000 *albums to me. :lol:


You already count me dead… :lol::lol: (I have circa 12.500... 20.000 WILL be (hopefully) when I will be underground… :lol: )


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*
*Jacques Leguerney*
*Reynaldo Hahn*

CD 3


----------



## Colin M

*I am addicted to the many ways of Sibelius. One of the great performances of what I consider his eighth and maybe greatest Symphony : ) *


Granate said:


> Sibelius
> _*Kullervo*_ Op.7
> Eeva Liisa Saarinen, Jorma Hynninen
> Akademiska Sångföreningen
> Riiklik Akadeemiline Meeskoor
> Helsingin Kaupunginorkesteri
> *Paavo Berglund
> Warner Classics (1985/2017 Issue Edition)*
> 
> I don't remember when I last posted in this thread, because I was starting the Schubert symphony challenge. So now I have finished it and for some days I've been going with the Sibelius Symphony and Tone Poem challenge. All individual symphony recordings have been rated and I've started the Tone Poems by one of the first works, the long and complicated Kullervo. So far, this is the most impressive recording I've listened to, after the Symphony No.1 by the new-born Rouvaly cycle ongoing in Gothemburg.
> 
> By the way, now I get why John Powell's _How To Train Your Dragon_ scores scream so much Sibelius. I could even recognise some scarce themes here.


----------



## Colin M

*I love how in this digital age, we stay glued to the mailbox for our classical fix... I am waiting on my bimonthly Presto package from the UK :  Amy Beach Gaelic symphony , McDowell Piano Concertos 1 and 2 , Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony... Colin M/B]



haydnguy said:



The mailman came today so it's time to play. (CD's that is)

Kodaly, Schulhoff, Ravel, Halvorsen

Title: Duo Sessions

1) Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Violincello op.7
2) Schulhoff - Duo for Violin and Violincello
3) Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Violincello
4) Halvorsen - Passacagia

Julia Fischer - Violin
Daniel Muller-Schott, Violoncello

View attachment 113956

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mvellom

Mahler 1, Walter, NYPO


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K. 482; Rondo in D major, K. 382

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano & conductor 
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

*Elgar: Symphony No. 2*
Sinopoli, Philharmonia Orchestra (Malx pick)

Each movement is rewarding to listen to. This performance earns its length.


----------



## canouro

*
Mahler - Symphony No. 5 *
Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113973


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Wind Concertos

Clarinet Concert No. 1 in F minor
Bassoon Concerto in F major
Concertino for horn and orchestra in E minor
Concertino for clarinet and orchestra in E flat major

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

This album is a 2015 reissue of a 2011 recording. I bought it primarily for Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, but the other works are quite enjoyable as well.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K. 414

Benjamin Britten, piano & director
Aldeburgh Festival Players


----------



## Itullian




----------



## millionrainbows

Scryabin, Alexander Nikolaievich (1872-1915). Early Scriabin.


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Violin Sonata Nr.2; Ballad for Violin and Piano,; Legend for Violin and Piano; Sonatas in g and F. Jackson, Wass (Naxos)


----------



## Malx

More Wagner from Klemperer:

Wotans Abschied from Act III of Die Walkure featuring baritone Norman Bailey.
Wesendonck Lieder & Isoldes Liebstod from Act III of Tristan und Isolde sung magnificently by Christa Ludwig.









This boxed set is turning out to be an absolute delight.


----------



## MozartsGhost

_*The Early Viennese School (cont)*_

*Johann Georg Albrechtsberger*
(1736-1809)
_Fugue for Quartet in C Major
_
*Josef Starzer*
(1726-1787)
_Divertimento in C Major_

*Karl Ditters Von Dittersdorf*
(1739-1799)
_Symphony in A Minor
Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in G Major_

Holliger, Füri, and Demenga
Camerata Bern
Direction, Thomas Füri

Archiv Produktion, 3 Lp Vinyl Box

From the Liner Notes:

It appears that the Mannheim school emerged from the discussions victorious - a fact borne out by the way in which the composers who worked at Mannheim have long been accepted as being linked in a particularly closely-knit group. It is certainly true that a brief but highly important period in the long musical tradition of Mannheim did bring together the creative work of several gifted composers to form a "school" in the fullest sense of the word, whereas neither the composers who were active in Vienna about the middle of the 18th century nor their works were considered to constitute a "Viennese school".

This term has long been applied to the masters of a later era, the so-called Second Viennese School, while the pre-Classical composers in Vienna have never been referred to by any collective name. For many years now selected compositions representative of the Mannheim school have been available in practical editions and have maintained a place in the concert repertoire.

Their Viennese contemporaries are far less known, partly because only a few of their works are accessible in scholarly editions; it is only during the past twenty years that a few more of these works have appeared in practical performing editions. To many musicians and music lovers even the names of these Viennese pre-Classical composers mean nothing, or too little to arouse any concrete mental associations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók's piano works - part two of three tonight.

_Két román tánc_ [_Two Romanian Dances_] Sz43 (1910):
_(6) Román népi táncok_ [_(6) Romanian Folk Dances_] Sz56 (1915):
_(20) Román kolindadallok_ _(20) Romanian Christmas Carols_ Sz57 (1915):
_Suite_ Sz62 (1916):
_Andante_ WoO - unused piece originally earmarked for the _Suite_ (1916):
_Három rondo népi dallamokkal_ _Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes_ Sz84 (1916 and 1927):
_Fourteen Bagatelles_ Sz38 (1908):
_Négy siratóének_ [_Four Dirges_] Sz45 (1909):
_Sonatine_ Sz55 (1915):
Sonata Sz80 (1926):










_Mikrokosmos_ vols. 3 and 4 Sz107 (1926-39):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 1.


----------



## Guest

Phenomenal and musical playing. Very well recorded.


----------



## joen_cph

Flavius said:


> Bax: Violin Sonata Nr.2; Ballad for Violin and Piano,; Legend for Violin and Piano; Sonatas in g and F. Jackson, Wass (Naxos)


Very fine disc IMO, got it recently.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113978


*Luigi Boccherini*

Cello Concertos
Sinfonias

Tafelmusik
Jean Lamon, director
Anner Bylsma, cello

I recently purchased this delightful 1988 recording after seeing it mentioned by a few folks here, including *agoukass*, *Malx*, and *Vronsky*. This album is a 2009 reissue.


----------



## millionrainbows

Couperin, Les Barricades Mystérieuses. Played by Anthony Newman. NPR Piano Collection


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd and 7th(8th-'Unfinished')Symphonies.

Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Nonet, Oboe Quintet, Elegiac Trio, Clarinet Sonata, Harp Quintet. Nash Ensemble (hyperion)


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> More Wagner from Klemperer:
> 
> Wotans Abschied from Act III of Die Walkure featuring baritone Norman Bailey.
> Wesendonck Lieder & Isoldes Liebstod from Act III of Tristan und Isolde sung magnificently by Christa Ludwig.
> 
> View attachment 113977
> 
> 
> This boxed set is turning out to be an absolute delight.


I can't resist purchasing this box after reading your enthusiastic commend.


----------



## canouro

*Biber - Missa Christi Resurgentis*
Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer 
Andrew Manze, The English Concert


----------



## bharbeke

Some Shostakovich recommendations have borne fruit:

*Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"*
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Symphony No. 6*
Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

I would be happy to see either of these in a live setting.


----------



## realdealblues

Been listening to so much great stuff lately but haven't had much if any time to post...

Finally finished listening to all 106 CD's in this box.







_*George Szell & The Cleveland Orchestra: Complete Columbia Album Recordings*_

Finished it off with this set:

*Robert Schumann*
_Symphonies 1-4_








So much fantastic music...waited so long for it to be released and am so happy to be able to revisit it whenever I want.


----------



## Itullian

the partitas.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I can't resist purchasing this box after reading your enthusiastic commend.


I sincerely hope it meets your expectations.


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Maazel/NY Philharmonic. The NY Phil released a complete set of live Mahler recordings from when Maazel was there. I picked this one to listen to because I heard it live at the actual concert, not very often that happens! On the plus side, the orchestra sounds great and everything is very clean and precise. However there was just not much life and verve to the performance, which Is how I remembered it. I put on my reference recording, Bernstein, for comparison and the difference was night and day. I'll give some of the other symphonies a try from this series sometime because the Philharmonic did play well under Maazel, while he was there.










My go-to Mahler 7.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg Suite for Piano Op. 25, Paul Jacobs, piano. Perhaps the clearest, most accurate, most nuanced, most dedicated to the score I've heard.


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Cello Concerto; Leighton: Suite 'Veris Gratia'. Wallfisch, Caird, Royal Liverpool Phil.Orch./ Handley (Chandos)


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I sincerely hope it meets your expectations.


Thank you,I have in fact no doubt in this case and my expectations are very high.I admire Klemperer


----------



## Vronsky

Olivier Messiaen: Chronochromie, La Ville d'en haut, Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
The Cleveland Orchestra & Pierre Boulez


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Been listening to so much great stuff lately but haven't had much if any time to post...
> 
> Finally finished listening to all 106 CD's in this box.


Lucky! I was too short on cash to get it half off when Barnes & Noble had it on sale. Now it's up to $300 on ebay.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto. *

This is a cooler interpretation: less flash, more nuance.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR LUTE
*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
Franklin Lei - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Maazel/NY Philharmonic. The NY Phil released a complete set of live Mahler recordings from when Maazel was there. I picked this one to listen to because I heard it live at the actual concert, not very often that happens! On the plus side, the orchestra sounds great and everything is very clean and precise. However there was just not much life and verve to the performance, which Is how I remembered it. I put on my reference recording, Bernstein, for comparison and the difference was night and day. I'll give some of the other symphonies a try from this series sometime because the Philharmonic did play well under Maazel, while he was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go-to Mahler 7.


An unfair comparison, my friend. Nothing comes close to Bernstein's 7th. (Separately presented should be better for Maazel's excellent 7th)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Forsooth

Shostakovich - Barshai: Chamber Symphonies
Dmitri Ensemble (Harmonia Mundi)
Op. 49a, 110a, and 118a


----------



## Forsooth

*What Men Live By + Symphony No. 1
Bohuslav Martinu*
Jiří Bělohlávek/Czech Philharmonic (Supraphon)

_What men live by? described by Martinu as a pastoral-opera was written in 1951-1952 in the United States, to an English libretto by the composer after the short story by Leo Tolstoy "Where Love is, there God is also" (1885), and premiered as a television broadcast in New York in May 1953. The first staged performance took place on July 31, 1954, in Interlochen, Michigan. Today we owe Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic orchestra this first discographic recording. Here is the argument: devastated by the pain of the loss of his wife and children, Martin Avdeitch, cobbler by trade, is comforted in the reading of the Bible. During a dream, he sees Jesus who promises him to visit him the next day. While waiting for this meeting, the man helps a poor mother with her child, offers a tea to a soldier, takes the defense of a child whom his grandmother denounces as a thief. In the evening, he hears again the voice of Jesus who says to him: "Did you not recognize me?"_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*The Early Viennese School (cont)*

*Johann Baptist Vanhal*
(1739-1813)
_Symphony in A Minor_

*Anton Zimmermann*
(1741-1781)
_Symphony in C Major_

*Antonio Salieri*
(1750-1825)
_Concerto for Violin, Oboe, Violoncello and Orchestra in D Major_

Archiv Produktion, 3 Lp Vinyl Box

From the Liner Notes:

"The state of affairs raised problems during the preparation of the present recording. Even the title of this boxed set is a fabricated one, since there is no group title for the composers represented-although they do undoubtedly constitute a school. It is quite understandable that the musicians involved in the recording were initially skeptical about composers whose names were entirely unknown to them; the fact that this skepticism quickly disappeared when the works were played bears witness to their quality."


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mass in B Minor - Bach


----------



## pmsummer

SKY MUSIC
*Salzedo - Fauré - Debussy - Hovhanesss - Rorem*[/B]
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Joe B

Forsooth said:


> Shostakovich - Barshai: Chamber Symphonies
> Dmitri Ensemble (Harmonia Mundi)
> Op. 49a, 110a, and 118a


Forsooth,
I listened to these two chamber symphonies the other day (different disc). Each time I give them a listen I am always reminded of how much more I like the intimate presentation of these themes played as string quartets. Just curious, which do you prefer?


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Jan Lukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in Motets by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Dimace

Forsooth said:


> *What Men Live By + Symphony No. 1
> Bohuslav Martinu*
> Jiří Bělohlávek/Czech Philharmonic (Supraphon)
> 
> _What men live by? described by Martinu as a pastoral-opera was written in 1951-1952 in the United States, to an English libretto by the composer after the short story by Leo Tolstoy "Where Love is, there God is also" (1885), and premiered as a television broadcast in New York in May 1953. The first staged performance took place on July 31, 1954, in Interlochen, Michigan. Today we owe Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic orchestra this first discographic recording. Here is the argument: devastated by the pain of the loss of his wife and children, Martin Avdeitch, cobbler by trade, is comforted in the reading of the Bible. During a dream, he sees Jesus who promises him to visit him the next day. While waiting for this meeting, the man helps a poor mother with her child, offers a tea to a soldier, takes the defense of a child whom his grandmother denounces as a thief. In the evening, he hears again the voice of Jesus who says to him: "Did you not recognize me?"_


I couldn't say that I'm prejudiced with the composer, but I don't have a good experience with him. Two (Czechoslovakia time) sets with his symphonies, two failures. (the sound is unacceptable) This way I have never enjoyed the music. I will look forward to this one (I don't know Belohlavek very well. I have only a Dvorak Symphonies Circle with him, which is nothing special) After all, I have the wired feeling, that, despite the audio problems, the music of Martinu is mediocre. I would like to listen your opinion about this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 113992


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonata No. 8, "Pathétique"
Piano Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 21, "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata No. 23, "Appassionata"

Wilhelm Kempff, piano

Originally recorded in 1965, this is the 1995 digital remaster. It has long been my favorite, tried and true, but I've only heard a few others.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dulova Harps On said:


>


I remember posting his _String Quartet No. 1_ on the _Pieces that have blown you away recently_ thread from that CD. The _Aria and Variations_ too share that tender quality. It's really lovely music, nothing pretentious.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> I couldn't say that I'm prejudiced with the composer, but I don't have a good experience with him. Two (Czechoslovakia time) sets with his symphonies, two failures. (the sound is unacceptable) This way I have never enjoyed the music. I will look forward to this one (I don't know Belohlavek very well. I have only a Dvorak Symphonies Circle with him, which is nothing special) After all, I have the wired feeling, that, despite the audio problems, the music of Martinu is mediocre. I would like to listen your opinion about this. Thanks a lot!


I respect your opinion about Martinu, but definitely I can't share it. Calling mediocre to the Martinu's music is quite an audacious view.


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex 

Peter Schreier (Oedipus) 
Jessye Norman (Jocasta) 
Bryn Terfel (Creon) 
Harry Peeters (Tiresias)
Robert Swenson (The Shepherd) 
Michio Tatra (The Messenger) 
Georges Wilson (Narrator) 

Shin-Yu Kai Male Choir 
Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## MusicSybarite

Flavius said:


> Finzi: Cello Concerto; Leighton: Suite 'Veris Gratia'. Wallfisch, Caird, Royal Liverpool Phil.Orch./ Handley (Chandos)


The Finzi ranks very high for me. The 2nd movement is heartbreakingly gorgeous, something truly divine and touching imho. I don't know the Leighton yet.


----------



## opus55

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1-3
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment









Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3
Van Cliburn / The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy (CD)


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 & 8

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Symphony No. 8
Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer
(Recorded 1957, Kingsway Hall, London, Producer: Walter Legge/ Engineer: Douglas Larter)


----------



## pmsummer

DOWLAND
_Consort Music and Songs_
*John Dowland*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater / Salve Regina

COTURBAS / VALENTINI - TERRANI / SCIMONE


----------



## agoukass

Franck and Pierne: Violin Sonatas (arranged for flute) 

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute 
Pierre Barbizet, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg, Sibelius*

Schoenberg - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 36
Sibelius - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 47

Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, conductor


----------



## Guest

Op.5 today. A wonderful recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Nuits d'été à Pausilippe

Eterno amore fe/ Giuro d'amore/ Soirees d'automne a l'Infrascata.
Letizia Calandra (soprano), Fausto Tenzi (tenor) & Ilario Nicotra (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Bax*

Title: The Symphonies

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley

Listening to:
1) Rogue's Comedy Overture
2) Tintagel
3) Symphony No 7

CD #4


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Athalia

David Thomas (bass), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), James Bowman (counter-tenor), Emma Kirkby (soprano), Aled Jones (treble)

The Academy of Ancient Music, Choir of New College, Oxford, Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók's piano works - part three of three this morning.

_Ten Easy Pieces_ Sz39 (1908):
_Petite Suite_ Sz105 - six pieces transcribed by the composer from _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98 (orig. 1931 - arr. 1936):
_(5) Songs and Dances_ WoO - five pieces transcribed by György Sándor from _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98 (orig. 1931 - arr. by 1993):
_Two Elegies_ Sz41 (1908-09):
_Hét vázlatok_ [_Seven Sketches_] Sz44 (1908-10):
_Három burleszk_ [_Three Burlesques_] Sz47 (1908-11):
_Allegro barbaro_ Sz49 (1911):
_Three Studies_ Sz72 (1918):
_Szabadban_ [_Out of Doors_] - five pieces Sz81 (1926):
_Kilenc kis zongoradarab_ [_Nine Little Pieces_ Sz82 (1926):










_Mikrokosmos_ vols. 5 and 6 Sz107 (1926-39):


----------



## joen_cph

pmsummer said:


> SKY MUSIC
> *Salzedo - Fauré - Debussy - Hovhanesss - Rorem*[/B]
> Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
> _
> Telarc_


That cover? Well, why not ...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Nocturnes

Maurizio Pollini (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphony No.6, Kindertotenlieder*
Thomas Hampson, Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows

Béla Bartók (1881-1945): Violin Sonata No. 1 (1921), Violin Sonata No. 2 (1922). Peter Csaba, violin, Jean-François Heisser, piano. PRAGA digitals. Recorded November 1999.


----------



## Vronsky

millionrainbows said:


> I wonder what that rearing horse refers to, anything specific? There's one on the Preludes, too.


I think it's the statue of Peter the Great in St. Petersburg. But I have no clue if there's any subtle/symbolic meaning behind it.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze_Horseman


----------



## Vronsky

Fête du Ballet
Alexandre Luigini: Ballet égyptien
Daniel François Esprit Auber (arr. Constant Lambert): Les Rendez-vous
Ambroise Thomas: Françoise de Rimini
Léon Minkus (arr. Peter March): Grand pas Paquita
Richard Bonynge, London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra

Recommended box set for every ballet lover.


----------



## joen_cph

Vronsky said:


> I think it's the statue of Peter the Great in St. Petersburg. But I have no clue if there's any subtle/symbolic meaning behind it.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze_Horseman


Probably related to the Pushkin poem, which has its own wikipedia article, bigger than the statue article. Deals with relations between the individual and the authority, among many other things.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bronze_Horseman_(poem)


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> Probably related to the Pushkin poem, which has its own wikipedia article, bigger than the statue article. Deals with relations between the individual subject and authority, among many other things.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bronze_Horseman_(poem)


I saw Dmitri, I saw the heroic statue and the small guy running for his life and I believed was Stalin on the horse chasing Hitler. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Piano Quintet
Piano Quartet
Andante and Variations Op.46


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> I saw Dmitri, I saw the heroic statue and the small guy running for his life and I believed was Stalin on the horse chasing Hitler. :lol:


No, it's the story of my childhood! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080*, Academy Of St Martin In The Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Lucky! I was too short on cash to get it half off when Barnes & Noble had it on sale. Now it's up to $300 on ebay.


Sorry, I saw it was already out of print the other day which is an absolute travesty. That set should always be in print and available. I don't think there is another that is recording for recording as excellent as the Szell box is. The Munch and Reiner box sets are the only others I can think of that are in that same realm.

I feel your pain though, I'm getting real sick and tired of some of these sets going out of print so fast. There are several that I've wanted and so I add it to my wishlist, come back in a few weeks with money to buy and then it's out of print and there isn't even a "used" copy on ebay or any website to be found. So irritating!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works from Anatoly Liadov (1855-1914) and Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov (1859-1935) this afternoon.

Liadov and Ippolitov-Ivanov, both from in the St. Petersburg area, are names familiar to most seasoned classical listeners but whose reputations collectively rest on a mere handful of works, virtually all of which are included here. Both held long-term academic posts (at the conservatories in St. Petersburg and Moscow respectively) and in their day seemed to be well-regarded for their pedagogy, although Liadov was reputed to be as capricious as Ippolitov-Ivanov was stolid, which in many ways mirrored their own work ethics as composers.

Liadov was considered to have had what it took to be a fine all-round composer but he lacked the application and impetus to write anything beyond piano miniatures, songs and short orchestral tone poems. Conversely, Ippolitov-Ivanov was hard-working and tackled a variety of musical genres but, as with the likes of César Cui and Sergei Lyapunov, his talents weren't sprinkled with the kind of stardust needed to place him amongst the Russian late-romantic front ranks. Being an ultra-conservative whose idiom reveals little or no progression over the decades probably didn't help his posthumous reputation either.

One other significant factor which set the two composers apart was that Liadov centred his slender orchestral output around predominantly Russian subjects whereas Ippolitov-Ivanov's more notable compositions reflected his interest in Georgian and Turkic folk sources.

Both men may be doomed to remain minor figures but the music here is often entertaining and colourful and certainly recommendable to those who want to experience something other than the usual Russian A-listers.

_Baba Yaga_ - tone poem op.56 (1891-1904):
_The Enchanted Lake_ - tone poem op.62 (1909):
_Kikimora_ - tone poem op.63 (1909):
_A Fragment from Apocalypse_ - symphonic picture op.66 (1910-12):
_Nénie_ - elegy op.67 (1914):

Plus five piano pieces arranged for orchestra.










_Caucasian Sketches_ - suite no.1 op.10 (1894):
_Caucasian Sketches_ - suite no.2 op.42 (1896):
_Turkish March_ op.55 (1926):
_(4) Turkish Fragments_ op.62 (1930):


----------



## Vasks

_Marveling Marius_

*Constant - 103 Regards dans l'eau (Rothman/Riverside)
Constant - Choruses and Interludes (Kaltenbach/Erato)*


----------



## mvellom

Vaughan Williams Symphony 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## jim prideaux

having on occasion noticed very appreciative comments regarding the Berglund/COE recordings of the Brahms symphonies on Ondine I had been looking for a second hand copy and today it has arrived.Perhaps I do not 'need' any more recordings of these works but well......anyway. I am now listening to the 2nd and I can immediately hear why there have been such comments....then again the 2nd is indeed of my favourite pieces of music and I rarely find myself disappointed.As I survey the recordings of the four symphonies I have heard and do to some extent know I find it surprising that I remain disappointed by Harnoncourt and the BPO AS he is a conductor I have generally really enjoyed.I must also admit to being quite simply bored by Giulini.!

I also had the good fortune to get hold of a second hand copy Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius 1-3....I had bought the cycle from I-tunes but being quite conservative in certain instances I wanted to get a set of concrete tangible CD's.....I now appear to have given myself a 'problem' as getting hold of 5/7 may be a challenge!

Berglund-only heard him in a limited repetoire ie numerous Sibelius recordings and Nielsen but he does appear to have had an impressive career.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani performing; Schumann: String Quartets Op. 41.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114005


*Edvard Grieg*

Concert Overture: In Autumn
Piano Concerto in A minor
Symphonic Dances

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset, conductor
Håvard Gimse, piano

(c) 2003

I bought this album for the piano concerto which I love, and the overture was a very pleasant surprise. The magisterial music fits the album cover art perfectly.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.3 "Eroica"


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven Symphony No., Karajan 1963 I'm taking another crack at Karajan's Beethoven. Wish me luck.


----------



## pmsummer

BEGINNINGS
_Divinum Mysterium_
*Daniel Kellogg*
_Vox Balaenae_
*George Crumb*
Eighth Blackbird
_
Cedille Records_


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de 
Lassus - Claude Le Jeune, - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Haydn70

Léonin - _Messe du Jour de Noël_


----------



## pmsummer

GÓRECKI
*Henryk Mikolaj Górecki*
_Already It Is Dusk String Quartet No. 1, Op. 62 1988_
Kronos Quartet
_"Lerchenmusik" Recitatives & Ariosos, Op. 53, for Clarinet, Cello & Piano 1984_
London Sinfonietta Soloists

_Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## D Smith

Respighi: Roman Festival, Fountains, Pines. Falletta/Buffalo. This is another excellent offering from Falletta and the Buffaloans. Brilliantly performed and recorded. The Pines of Rome instantly went to my top tier of recordings. Very recommended.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


>


After Busoni's piano concerto, for me always, the best PC in human history (with Beethoven's 4th and Rach's 2nd) *Martha is a treasure. Charles, as always, a joy to behold.* The orchestra is a NO GO! They left Martha down! Hypotonic, lethargic, not present! Maybe is the recording (I believe I have this one in my collection…) because this orchestra is traditionally VERY GOOD.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Daniil Trifonov, Nezet-Seguin, Philadelphia Orchestra

This performance elevated the concerto from one I liked to one that I think is brilliant. Anyone who liked Trifonov's Liszt or Chopin CDs will probably enjoy this one, too.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> Daniil Trifonov, Nezet-Seguin, Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> This performance elevated the concerto from one I liked to one that I think is brilliant. Anyone who liked Trifonov's Liszt or Chopin CDs will probably enjoy this one, too.


Daniil is a VERY masculine performer. (reminds me Gilels) He rocks the piano, releasing tons of energy in every performance. He MUST turn to Beethoven, Brahms Busoni etc. To composers are demanding strength and energy. Liszt is also an option but not for transcriptions or highly romantic pieces. For these works, Daniil must wait some years (is very young and he has all the time for such works.) In any case a super talented, charismatic and prominent pianist.


----------



## mvellom

Mahler 1, Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (Excerpts) 

Berlin Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Malx

Chopin Piano Sonatas Nos 1 & 2 - Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

I much prefer Furty's Brahms to his pedestrian Beethoven however this Brahms 4th is nowhere near the best available. Its decent but many others do it far better (Kleiber, Szell, Levine, etc) and there are some annoying tempi variations along the way. Still, I did enjoy it to a certain degree.


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Chopin Piano Sonatas Nos 1 & 2 - Cyprien Katsaris.
> 
> View attachment 114009


I'm listening to No. 3 from this set. It's a fine performance, but I still prefer Ashkenazy and Kevin Kenner on the piece.


----------



## Guest

He's a superb young player.


----------



## flamencosketches

No.14 in E flat major. This is my favorite recording of any of Mozart's concertos. The 23rd here in particular is awe inspiring. Moravec is a great pianist and I need to explore some more of his recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 114011
> 
> 
> No.14 in E flat major. This is my favorite recording of any of Mozart's concertos. The 23rd here in particular is awe inspiring. Moravec is a great pianist and I need to explore some more of his recordings.


Onto the 23rd now, the Adagio... beautiful. One of my favorite movements out of all Mozart.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Béla Bartók tonight - orchestral works part one of three.

Violin Concerto no.1 Sz36 (1907-08): ***



(*** same recording but different artwork)

_Két kép_ _Two Pictures_ Sz46 (1910):



_A fából faragott királyfi_ [_The Wooden Prince_] - ballet-pantomime in one act Sz60 (1914-16):



_(7) Román népi táncok_ [_(7) Romanian Folk Dances_] for piano Sz56 - arr. for orchestra Sz68 (orig. 1915 - arr. 1917):
_Táncszvit_ [_Dance Suite_] Sz77 (1923):


----------



## Haydn70

Michael Praetorius: _Dances from Terpsichore_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Metamorphosen, Alpine Symphony*

Kempe is the conductor who lit me up to Strauss. Everything makes sense, at least to me.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Mass in C minor, K 427 (417a) "Great"_

Performers: 
Maria Stader (Soprano), Hertha Töpper (Soprano), Ivan Sardi (Bass), 
Ernst Haefliger (Tenor)

_Masonic Funeral Music, K 477_

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir
Ferenc Fricsay conducting

Written: 1782-1783; Vienna, Austria 
Date of Recording: 1959 
Venue: Radio House, Berlin, Germany 
Length: 57 Minutes 7 Secs. 
Language: Latin


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE.

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> I'm listening to No. 3 from this set. It's a fine performance, but I still prefer Ashkenazy and Kevin Kenner on the piece.


Sacrilege!!! :lol: You prefer other pianists and not my teacher? :lol: Set the fire for my friend! :lol: (democracy in music isn't my strongest charisma, isn't it? ) :lol::lol:


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> Sacrilege!!! :lol: You prefer other pianists and not my teacher? :lol: Set the fire for my friend! :lol: (democracy in music isn't my strongest charisma, isn't it? ) :lol::lol:


All I can do is listen with an open mind. I take your recommendations seriously, even if we do not always agree. You have turned me on to some great works and players in the past five months, especially in the realm of piano music.

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony

Gardiner has found his equal for this work! This is top-notch Schubert from start to finish.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
> Charles Munch, Boston Symphony
> 
> Gardiner has found his equal for this work! This is top-notch Schubert from start to finish.


I'm listening now.


----------



## Bulldog

MozartsGhost said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> _Mass in C minor, K 427 (417a) "Great"_
> 
> Performers:
> Maria Stader (Soprano), Hertha Töpper (Soprano), Ivan Sardi (Bass),
> Ernst Haefliger (Tenor)
> 
> _Masonic Funeral Music, K 477_
> 
> Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir
> Ferenc Fricsay conducting
> 
> Written: 1782-1783; Vienna, Austria
> Date of Recording: 1959
> Venue: Radio House, Berlin, Germany
> Length: 57 Minutes 7 Secs.
> Language: Latin


From my perspective, Maria Stader is the star of the recording; she was fantastic!


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Winter Legends; Saga Fragment. Fingerhut, London Phil. Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartók, The Six String Quartets, Juilliard, 1981 Digital cycle. Smoother than the Takacs, less "Psycho" or gypsy-sounding, more Western, more closely miked, clearer. I like it better, although I know that Bartók was trying to incorporate more authentic folk or gypsy techniques, I feel that Juilliard is close enough without sounding affected.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frank Bridge: Orchestral Works (Chandos) - Disc 1
Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales*
- _Enter Spring (1926-27)
- Isabella (1907)
- Two Poems for Orchestra (1915)
- Mid of the Night (1903)_


----------



## agoukass

Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
Franck: Symphonic Variations 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos


----------



## Bulldog

Flavius said:


> Bax: Winter Legends; Saga Fragment. Fingerhut, London Phil. Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


Love the Winter Legends, probably my favorite Bax work. I've had the Fingerhut disc since it was first released; she does a great job with it.


----------



## Forsooth

Joe B said:


> Forsooth,
> I listened to these two chamber symphonies the other day (different disc). Each time I give them a listen I am always reminded of how much more I like the intimate presentation of these themes played as string quartets. Just curious, which do you prefer?


Hi, Joe -- I listened to the the chamber symphonies for the first time in the Dmitri Ensemble release. I'm sorry to say, I haven't yet heard the quartets on which they are based. As of a couple of months ago, I'm just getting into Shostakovich's work, and I have been focusing so far on the symphonies. We'll see. I was reading a post the other day on a different forum in which the poster said that he thought DS' string quartets were the greatest since Beethoven.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge in choral works of Pawel Lukaszewski:










edit: Track #6 "Ave Maria" is gorgeous!


----------



## Joe B

Forsooth said:


> Hi, Joe -- I listened to the the chamber symphonies for the first time in the Dmitri Ensemble release. I'm sorry to say, I haven't yet heard the quartets on which they are based. As of a couple of months ago, I'm just getting into Shostakovich's work, and I have been focusing so far on the symphonies. We'll see. I was reading a post the other day on a different forum in which the poster said that he thought DS' string quartets were the greatest since Beethoven.


I'm not qualified to say who wrote the greatest string quartets since Beethoven, but I LOVE Shostakovich's string quartets. I think his String Quartet No. 8 is perhaps the greatest quartet I've ever heard. Of course, that's my subjective, unqualified opinion.


----------



## Forsooth

Dimace said:


> I couldn't say that I'm prejudiced with the composer, but I don't have a good experience with him. Two (Czechoslovakia time) sets with his symphonies, two failures. (the sound is unacceptable) This way I have never enjoyed the music. I will look forward to this one (I don't know Belohlavek very well. I have only a Dvorak Symphonies Circle with him, which is nothing special) After all, I have the wired feeling, that, despite the audio problems, the music of Martinu is mediocre. I would like to listen your opinion about this. Thanks a lot!


Well, so far I'm liking the things I hear, but I have a long way to go as I explore his work.  Today I've been listening to his complete piano trios, performed by the Smetana Quartet.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay lady & gentelmen i present you the latest offering i received from mister postman from italy : Claude Goudimel: messe '' le bien que j'ay" & six psalms:ensemble vocal de lausane Dir.Michel Corboz , nice Lp mint sleeve mint media.Great finding from 1970 On Erato, what else can i says , excellent ensemble & direction, quality label and vynil, im trilled woo hoo!!! big time.One may says Goudimel music preachy ,but soulful in a way and harmonic., goodnight and i order my last vynil from (ancien time today) for a long time since i have everything or almost self sufisant, this is awesome ,love you guys ockay, take care fellow. :tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Granados: 12 Spanish Dances

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Guest




----------



## Haydn70

Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, Op. 3 _L'Estro Armonico_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114015


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Septet in E flat major
Tarentelle in A minor
Bassoon Sonata in G major
Piano Quartet in B flat major
Piano Quintet in A minor
Oboe Sonata in D major
Clarinet Sonata in E flat major
Caprice sur des airs danois et russes

The Nash Ensemble

(c) 2005

Thanks to *MusicSybarite* for recommending this delightful 2-CD album of Saint-Saëns chamber music.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in David Diamond's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Colin M

R Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie Previn Vienna

A thing of beauty and eventually of exhilaration. I especially love the earlier and quieter parts. Am wasserfall (at the waterfall) 15 seconds of grace followed by 45 seconds of a magical apparition (Erscheinung). It is reported he pieced this together out of three months of boredom with his collaborators in other projects being distracted by their duties in the Great War. That says a lot about his talent.


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in Aaron Copland's "Rodeo":


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: 12 Etudes 

Anne Queffelec, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart piano concertos 17-18


----------



## Bkeske

Two more this evening from the RCO Anthology 5

The two that stood out to me were the Hartmann Concerto for violins and strings, very very nice, and the last, Tchaikovsky #6 which was really well done. I really like Sibelius, and was much anticipating his 6th conducted by Sir Colin Davis, but it came across a bit unengaged. Good, but felt the performance wasn't quite up to par. Maybe it was just me.

I am really enjoying these Anthology sets, as listening to live recordings as these provides that additional element of 'being there', and can not say enough good things about these RCO sets overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## agoukass

Bach and Handel: Arias 

Kirsten Flagstad 
London Philharmonic / Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Luigi Roni (The King of Egypt), Nicola Marinucci (Messenger) & Esther Casas (Priestess)

Royal Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## haydnguy

1 of 2 from mailman today.

*Debussy*

Complete Works for Piano (Volume 2)
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - orchestral works part two of three this morning.

_A csodálatos mandarin_ [_The Miraculous Mandarin_] - ballet-pantomime in one act Sz73 (1918-24 - rev. by 1931):










Piano Concerto no.1 Sz83 (1926):
Piano Concerto no.2 Sz95 (1930-31):










_(5) Magyar képek _ [_(5) Hungarian Sketches_] Sz97 - arrangements of five earlier piano pieces (arr. 1931):
_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ Sz106 (1936):
_Divertimento_ Sz113 (1939):


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp).


----------



## NLAdriaan

A quite astonishing expressive Lieder-collection by Barbara Sukowa


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Music for Four Hands

Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Zemlinsky*

Die Seejungfrau
Sinfonietta


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

A beautiful recording !


----------



## Rogerx

Vasily Petrenko conducting; Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Red Terror

*CD 27: Chamber Music*


----------



## Vasks

_19th Century Americans_

*Fry - Macbeth Overture (Rowe/Naxos)
Gottschalk - Souvenirs d' Andalousie & The Banjo (Marks/Nimbus)
Paine - Prelude to "Oedipus Tyrannus" (Klein/EMI)
Chadwick - Symphonic Sketches (Serebrier/Reference)*


----------



## Dimace

Today the mood is rock. From my small LP collection, *Dire Straits and Love over Gold.* (digital mastering issue, West Germany 1984-- 6359109. The photo is what I found in the net…)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35, Schubert, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
Vaclav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a crackling performance. Look past the 9th, and you'll discover that Dvorak has some great symphonies that deserve a little more attention. The 1st movement of Neumann's version is most impressive.


----------



## millionrainbows

Scriabin, The 3 Symphonies; Le Poéme de L'extase. Vladimir Ashkenazy, RSO Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.

A must-have for any fan of Post-Romanticism.


----------



## canouro

*Haendel - Giulio Cesare *
Jennifer Larmore, Bernarda Fink, Derek Lee Ragin, Furio Zanasi
Dominique Visse, Barbara Schlick, Marianne Rorholm, Olivier Lallouette
René Jacobs, Concerto Köln


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

symphonies 33,34,40 & Masonic Funeral Music


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> A beautiful recording !


I'm playing it now - a very fine recording and performance. Thanks once again Bourdon!


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 3 

Vladimir Ashkenazy
London Philharmonic / Sir Georg Solti


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*







_Requiem In D Minor, K. 626_
*[Rec. 1979]*
_Soloists:_ Helen Donath, Christa Ludwig, Robert Tear, Robert Lloyd
_Conductor:_ Carlo Maria Giulini
_Orchestra:_ Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

_Exsultate Jubilate, K. 165_
*[Rec. 1961]*
_Soloist:_ Erika Koth
_Conductor:_ Berislav Klobucar
_Orchestra:_ Berlin Philharmonic

Not my favorite recording, but a very fine Requiem. The Exsultate Jubilate is nicely played but Koth's vibrato is almost too much for me.


----------



## bharbeke

*Copland: Rodeo*
JoAnn Falletta, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra

Various people on the board have recommended this recording. I like it the most of the ones I've heard. So far, though, I still think of Rodeo as above average but not at a masterpiece level.


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114015
> 
> 
> *Camille Saint-Saëns*
> 
> Septet in E flat major
> Tarentelle in A minor
> Bassoon Sonata in G major
> Piano Quartet in B flat major
> Piano Quintet in A minor
> Oboe Sonata in D major
> Clarinet Sonata in E flat major
> Caprice sur des airs danois et russes
> 
> The Nash Ensemble
> 
> (c) 2005
> 
> Thanks to *MusicSybarite* for recommending this delightful 2-CD album of Saint-Saëns chamber music.


My pleasure!!


----------



## haydnguy

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bulldog

canouro said:


> View attachment 114029
> 
> 
> *Haendel - Giulio Cesare *
> Jennifer Larmore, Bernarda Fink, Derek Lee Ragin, Furio Zanasi
> Dominique Visse, Barbara Schlick, Marianne Rorholm, Olivier Lallouette
> René Jacobs, Concerto Köln


The Jacobs was my first acquisition of a Handel opera on cd and remains one of my favorites.


----------



## millionrainbows

Samuel Barber: Sonata for Piano Op. 26. Van Cliburn, piano. For my money, still the absolute best version. Modeled after the Horowitz version, it's all that and a bag of chips, surpassing it.


----------



## canouro

Bulldog said:


> The Jacobs was my first acquisition of a Handel opera on cd and remains one of my favorites.


I'm liking it


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - orchestral works part three of three for later this evening.

Violin Concerto no.2 Sz112 (1937-38):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve image)

Concerto for Orchestra Sz116 (1942-43 - rev. 1945):










Piano Concerto no.3 Sz119 (1945):










Viola Concerto Sz120 - completed and orchestrated by Tibor Serly 1949 (orig. 1945 inc.):
Viola Concerto Sz120 - revised and edited by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer 1995 (orig. 1945 inc.):


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler, Symphony No. 1, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leinsdorf


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F-J. Haydn*
Opus 71, 74, the "Apponyi" quartets (1793)
String Quartet No. 54 in B♭ major, Op. 71/1, Hob.III:69
No. 55 in D major, Op. 71/2, Hob.III:70
No. 56 in E♭ major, Op. 71/3, Hob.III:71
*Takács Quartet* [Hyperion, 2011]










String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74/1, Hob.III:72
No. 58 in F major, Op. 74/2, Hob.III:73
No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74/3, Hob.III:74
Takács Quartet [Hyperion, 2011]


----------



## haydnguy

millionrainbows said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 1, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leinsdorf
> 
> View attachment 114036


Is it my screen? What's with all these crazy colors on the album cover?


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, shoutout to Dimace

Wooo! A performance this terrific and rousing just begs for an interjection after hearing it. The second movement brings the beauty, and the rest bring the fate and fury of a fantastic Russian melodist.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Cello Concerto. Bruns, Ishay (hanssler)


----------



## Taggart

haydnguy said:


> Is it my screen? What's with all these crazy colors on the album cover?


Nope. it's somebody having "fun". Young people these days will try anything.


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: Mikrokosmos. Jena Jando. I remember playing these many years ago when I was learning the piano. I wish I could say I played them as well as Jando! The first books are of mostly curiosity value but the later ones are quite interesting to hear, especially played with Jando's skill. Tamara Takacs joins in on the songs.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Paysages et Marines.... Ensemble initiun (timpani)


----------



## canouro

*De Lalande - Regina Coeli; De Profundis; Cantate Domino*
Leon Storey, Robert Clarke, Carolyn Sampson, Elizabeth Cragg
Helen Groves, Margaret Langford, Stephen Harrold
Jeffrey Skidmore, Ex Cathedra Chamber Choir and Baroque Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

pmsummer said:


> HOME STRETCH
> _Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
> *Timo Andres*
> Metropolis Ensemble
> Timo Andres - piano
> Andrew Cyr - conductor
> _
> Nonesuch_


second hand copy turned up today so now listening for the first time......so glad to have been inspired by your post 'PMSummer' as I am now enjoying music I would have not even known of......thanks!


----------



## JosefinaHW

jim prideaux said:


> second hand copy turned up today so now listening for the first time......so glad to have been inspired by your post 'PMSummer' as I am now enjoying music I would have not even known of......thanks!


Yes, ty. This will be interesting.


----------



## canouro

*Agostino Steffani - Danze e Overtures*
Diego Fasolis, I Barocchisti


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphonie No. 3_

Anne Sofie von Otter - Mezzo-soprano Vocals
Wiener Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez conducting

Deutsche Grammophon, 2 CD's
Recording: Vienna, Musikverein, Grosser Saal, 2/2001.

From the Liner Notes:

"The first performance of the Third Symphony, in Berlin on 9 March 1897, was incomplete, comprising only the second, third and sixth movements. The booing nearly drowned the applause; and the critics of the German capital surpassed themselves, writing of the "tragicomedy" of a composer lacking both imagination and talent, and a work made up of "banalities" and "a thousand reminiscences". But they were particularly exasperated by the final movement, with its "religious and mystic airs", and dismissed its main theme as "a formless tapeworm".

Five years later, however, in June 1902, the symphony was performed complete for the first time at Krefeld in the Rhineland, and on this occasion it was the contemplative power of the final Adagio that conquered even the most wilfully hostile listeners. In the view of one critic, it was "the most beautiful slow movement since Beethoven". The evening's triumph opened the doors to a new era in Mahler's life and career." Henry-Louis De La Grange


----------



## mvellom

Mahler 2, Mehta, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 26*


----------



## Flavius

Leighton, Britten: 'earth, sweet earth', 'winter words'. Gilchrist, Tilbrook (LINN)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm a big fan of the 9th, but I don't think Klemperer lands a hit with this one. Too slow and without the accompanying transcendence a slower speed should evoke. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded. (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Alessio Allegrini (horn)









Abbado


----------



## flamencosketches

Currently the concerto, which I'm starting to believe may be just as good as the quintet. Mozart really killed it with his concerti. Just about every one of them ranks in the peak repertoire for its respective instrument.

Edit: coincidence that the poster above me shared a Mozart concerto at almost the exact same time? 

Anyone else a fan of Martin Fröst? He's a great clarinetist.


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Concerto for Cello;Sym. Nr.3. Wallfisch, Mackie, Scottish Nat'l Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114052


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"
Symphony No. 8

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

(c) 2016

This is the first volume of the Manze set, and it is thoroughly enjoyable. It was only in recent years that I learned the correct pronunciation of Ralph Vaughan Williams's first name and that what I thought was his middle name is actually part of his last name. I have felt so much better ever since.


----------



## Guest

He's an amazing player. The two big pieces are the Violin Partita No. 2 and Prelude, Fugue and Allegro. Unlike most players, he does not maintain the same tempo throughout the Chaconne, which is quite effective. I guess if I had his blistering fast scales, I'd show them off, too! Extremely close, dry sound...he's basically playing right there in one's listening room.


----------



## Guest

No.8 today. Wow...extremely intense. Superb sound, too.


----------



## bejart

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 114050
> 
> 
> Anyone else a fan of Martin Fröst? He's a great clarinetist.


Yup. Listened to the very same disc within the last week or so. 
Earlier today ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No.11 in F Major, KV 413-387a

Vladimir Ashkenzy on piano with the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIQUE DE MOŸSE
*Etienne Moulinié*
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## StrE3ss

Cool trio

Brahms and Dvorak


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Quintet for Piano & St. Quartet; Trio for Violin, Cello & Piano; Quartet for Violin, Viola, Cello & Piano. Markhan, Edinburgh Quart. (Stanzeleit, Burrin, Beeston, Bailey) (Meridian)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114054


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony No. 4

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

(c) 2017

This is the second volume of the Manze set.


----------



## deprofundis

Haydn for tonight , i know how lame i got one of these best of economic release on a cheap label, well cheap-average the sound decent, 50 of the best Haydn piece, i want to hear something baroque, for tonight hey , sexy music to my ears, im expection an old Franco-Flemish record on Lyricord yay!, i love Lyricord 1972.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Requiem, K. 626 

Elisabeth Grummer, soprano
Gertrude Pitzinger, contralto
Helmut Krebs, tenor
Hans Hotter, bass 

RIAS-Kammerchor
Choir of St. Hedwig's Cathedral 
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Steerpike

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114054
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
> Symphony No. 4
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> (c) 2017
> 
> This is the second volume of the Manze set.


It's hard to think of two more contrasting symphonies by a single composer. I love the Pastoral, but have to be in a particular kind of mood to listen to the 4th.


----------



## Steerpike

Edmund Rubbra - Symphony no. 6

I'm not familiar with his works, and have just two of his symphonies (the other is the 2nd), but I'm quite enjoying it so far.


----------



## StrE3ss

Elgar Enigma Variations Sir Adrian Boult








The last for today


----------



## opus55

Still listening to this box set. I should listen to Karajan's 1963 cycle, my previous favorite Beethoven set, for comparison after I'm done with this. I wonder which one I'd prefer.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9.


----------



## RockyIII

Steerpike said:


> It's hard to think of two more contrasting symphonies by a single composer. I love the Pastoral, but have to be in a particular kind of mood to listen to the 4th.


I prefer symphony sets to be in numerical order rather than skipping around. This set was issued on four CDs from 2016 to 2018, and they are somewhat in order but not totally.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Rafał Blechacz performing; Szymanowski / Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos/ Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi.


----------



## jim prideaux

start the day with Sibelius' 2nd Symphony.....

Berglund and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Symphony No. 3

Christa Ludwig,

New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus.

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Dimace

Gliere's 3rd is well known among us. We have made a handful of presentations with it. But what about his* 2nd symphony?*

My opinion is that the second of Gliere is more straight forward as a composition. More traditional, more canonical. Gliere is looking back to the roots of Russian Symphonic School and is taking some fine elements from it: Good tempo, accurate climaxes, complete and rounded melodic lines. *Macal is Macal...* He knows exactly what the composer wants (he is Meister with the Slavic School, no doubt here) and he delivers it 100%. *New Jersey Orchestra, is not very well internationally known, but is a GOOD orchestra. * Thanks for one more time to DELOS for this wonderful recording!


----------



## Jacck

*CPE Bach - Piano concerto in D minor
Novák - String quartet 2
Villa-Lobos - sinfonia 12
Sibelius - Scene with cranes*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - two discs of vocal/choral works this morning.

Either in collaboration with folklorist František Bartoš or working alone, LJ seemed to be equally as avid and resourceful as Bartók and Kodály when it came to ethnomusicological research. Those songs below which are derived from folk sources represent just a fraction of Janáček's endeavours - the total quantity of (published) folksongs, nursery rhymes, dances etc. which were transcribed by him for various forces easily exceed the 200 mark, while there may well be numerous others which remain undiscovered or lost.

42 songs for voice and piano from the collection _Moravská lidová poesie v písních_ [_Moravian Folk Poetry in Song_] (1892-1901):



_Láska opravdivá_ (_True Love_) [Text: Folk sources] (1876):
_Orání_ (_Ploughing_) [Text: Folk sources] (1873):
_Což ta naše bříza_ (_Our Birch Tree_) [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):
_Vinek_ (_The Garland_) [Text: Folk sources] (by 1906):
_Perina_ (_The Featherbed_) [Text: Folk sources] (1914):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ (_Four Male Voice Choruses_) [Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ (_Three Male Voice Choruses_) [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/folk sources] (1888):
_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ (_Four Moravian Male Voice Choruses_) [Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/folk sources] (1901 and 1906):
_Kantor Halfar_ (_Teacher Halfar_) [Text: Petr Bezruč/folk sources] (1906):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Petr Bezruč/Sfolk sources] (1906-07):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ (_Seventy Thousand_) [Text: Petr Bezruč/folk sources] (1909 - rev. 1912):
_Česká legie_ (_The Czech Legion_) [Text: Antonin Horák] (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ (_The Wandering Madman_) [Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Lohengrin

Peter Hofmann (Lohengrin), Karan Armstrong (Elsa), Elizabeth Connell (Ortrud), Leif Roar (Telramund), Siegfried Vogel (King Heinrich), Bernd Weikl (Herald)

Bayreuth Festival Chorus and Orchestra, Woldemar Nelsson


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphony No.7 *
Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

From mailman, 2 of 2.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

symphony No.8


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 3.

Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K450/ Piano Concerto No. 16 in D major, K451/: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács- Nagy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Metamorphosen

I like this piece,it is close to my heart, a real treasure and wonderfully played by "The Academy ".








[/url]


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1
Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphonie No. 8*
Studer · McNair · Rost · von Otter · Lang · Seiffert · Terfel · Rootering
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, Tölzer Knabenchor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## flamencosketches

The piano quintet. Great stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953). The Complete Symphonies. Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra. A great set to have, superbly recorded and interpreted. Amazing detail and clarity.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114061


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Original Lute Works

Joachim Held

(c) 2013

This is a nice album if you enjoy solo lute music.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout- - Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802- Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Just Franz Joseph_

*Haydn - Overture to "Orlando Paladino" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Mass #11 "Lord Nelson" (Willcocks/Decca)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114064


*Frédéric Chopin*

The Nocturnes - a selection

Maria João Pires, piano

(c) 1996

This is a delightful album of 12 of the Nocturnes.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms - Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79; Piano Pieces, Opp. 117-119*
Radu Lupu


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## D Smith

Hakon Borrensen: String Sextet, String Quartet No. 2. Well-crafted chamber works performed by Copenhagen Classic, a string sextet from Denmark.. These might not be of interest to some as they are not at all forward-looking but recommended if you enjoy well-written string music.


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Cello concertos Nr.1-3

Martin Rummel, Mari Kato.

Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, Tecwyn Evans.


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 7 In E, (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak [1954])


----------



## D Smith

Busoni: Piano Concerto. Gerstein/Oramo/Boston. I tend to think of this piece as a send up of the romantic piano concerto, though that's probably harsh. But it surely must have the most arpeggios in a single work that I've ever heard! Parts of it are a lot of fun though and worth revisiting every now and then. Gerstein does a masterful job on what must be the most taxing score for a pianist.


----------



## Bourdon

canouro said:


> *Brahms - Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79; Piano Pieces, Opp. 117-119*
> Radu Lupu


This a real treasure !

The Rhapsody in G Minor, Op. 79 No. 2 is breathtaking.


----------



## canouro

*Grieg, Schumann: Piano Concertos *
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.16
Radu Lupu, André Previn


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Tod und Verklärung Op.24


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 

Maria Stader and Hertha Topper, sopranos 
Ernst Haefliger, tenor
Ivan Sardi, bass 

Choir of St. Hedwig's Cathedral
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Fricsay


----------



## haydnguy

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Smetana* 
_Má Vlast (Mein Vaterland) _

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, conducting

Deutsche Grammophon ‎- CD, Remastered

From the Liner Notes:

That the Czech composer Bedřich Smetana developed the profound love of his country expressed in Ma' vlast (My Fatherland) is in no way surprising, for the movement towards the establishment of Slav nationhood, independent of Habsburg Austria, had it birth at much the same time as the composer himself. The six symphonic poems comprising the cycle were written between 1874, the year of the onset of his deafness, and 1879. Smetana himself, in a letter of May 1879, provided an outline of their programmatic content.

Vyšehrad describes the fortress above the Vltava river, where many of the nation's heroes were buried.

The second and best known movement of the cycle, Vltava (Die Moldau), depicts the great river of the country.

Šárka depicts a legendary maiden who, forsaken by her lover, swears vengeance upon all men.

Z Českých Luhů A Hájů, Bohemia's Woods and Fields, wrote Smetana, "is a depiction of the feelings aroused by the sight of the Czech countryside."

Tábor takes its name from a Hussite town that became a symbol of revolutionary opposition and courage, and features the melody of a hymn, "Ye who are God's Warriors."

Finally, Blaník continues the programme of the preceding symphonic poem. After defeat, the Hussite warriors took refuge upon the mountain of this name, there to wait "in heavy sleep for the moment at which they would be called to aid their country." Christopher Headington


----------



## Malx

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.8 today. Wow...extremely intense. Superb sound, too.


Pleased to hear positive comments about this set - I ordered it yesterday evening JPC have it for 14.99 euros plus P&P, a price I thought too good to let pass.


----------



## Malx

R Strauss, Metamorphosen - Philharmonia, Otto Klemperer.









Bela Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra - Rotterdam PO, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.
A very fine live performance.


----------



## canouro

*Marin Marais: La Rêveuse, & autres pièces de viole*
Sophie Watillon


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Mass, op.44.... Lumsden, Finzi Singers/ Spicer (Chandos)


----------



## mvellom

Sibelius Violin Concerto, Oistrakh, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Carlos V. Mille Regretz: La Canción Del Emperador*
La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Rmathuln

*FJ Haydn: Sym. 037 in C major Hob. I-037*
Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Ernst Märzendorfer, Cond.

*FROM NEWLY RECEIVED BOX*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: El Nino* Art Haus DVD








A John Adams opera. Pretty good!


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain. Hill, Varcoe, Benson (hyperion)


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Berglund and the COE.

of the seven the first has always been my least favourite and yet with this particular approach and recording I find myself 'warming'to the work......


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Rotterdam PO, YAnnick Nezet-Seguin.

Like all the recordings in this box, a live recording, but not one that really gets going - a polite reading if you will.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114079


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Piano Concerto in A minor
Piano Concerto in B minor

English Chamber Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor
Stephen Hough, piano

(c) 1987

This album is over 30 years old. Seems like yesterday.

I have tickets to see Hough perform Brahms's Piano Concerto No. 2 next January. At my age, that might qualify as being optimistic.


----------



## Bulldog

Itullian said:


>


Great set. I find Brendel's Haydn recordings the best around - his interpretations sparkle with penetrating conversations.


----------



## agoukass

Vaughan Williams: Three Portraits from "The England of Elizabeth"; Symphony No. 9

London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47 

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Andris Nelsons


----------



## Malx

Bela Bartok, Duke Bluebeard's Castle - Christa Ludwig, Walter Berry, LSO, Istvan Kertesz.

Rightly regarded as a classic recording.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:


----------



## Guest

Very impressive all around.


----------



## flamencosketches

First time listening. So far so good.

RIP to Andre Previn.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1
Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden *

A random piece of listening. The Jochum Warner/EMI Icons caught my eye on my CD shelf and as I was in a Bruckner mood I went with it. I have always enjoyed this work so it will be a interesting to hear it again. I usually go with Abbado's recording so Jochum will make a fascinating change.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gabriel Fauré*
_Nocturnes Barcarolle Impromptu Theme And Variations_
Vlado Perlemuter, pianist

Nimbus Records, CD

From the Liner Notes:

"With the link between the two long careers of Vlado Perlemuter and Gabriel Fauré, this disc takes in a whole era of our musical history. As a teenaged pupil of Saint-Saëns, Fauré was already composing the first of his published songs of 1861 - just before Debussy's birth, and fourteen years before Ravel's. Sixty years later, in the early 1920's, Debussy was dead, Ravel had completed the major part of his musical output, a young blond pianist called Vlado Perlemuter had won the major prize at the Paris Conservatoire - and Fauré was putting to paper some of his last works, including the Thirteen Nocturne of 1921.

No other period in musical history can have seen such dramatic changes. Fauré had a hand in some of them, for his early works undoubtedly influenced Debussy's, he taught Ravel at the Paris Conservatoire, and from 1905 on he was the most radical director that institution had ever known. Yet his musical language remained largely unaffected by the revolutions around him. For Fauré, music's purpose was "to lift us as far as possible out of the mundane", and his musical growth through the years came from within rather than without." Roy Howat 1989


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Songs. Hynninen, Tampere Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen; Duett-Concertino; Prelude to "Capriccio" 

New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Bela Bartok, Duke Bluebeard's Castle - Christa Ludwig, Walter Berry, LSO, Istvan Kertesz.
> 
> Rightly regarded as a classic recording.
> 
> View attachment 114086


Indeed,but the Boulez recording ( his first) is also very fine.Troyanos is great and impressive.


----------



## Bourdon

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1
> Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden *
> 
> A random piece of listening. The Jochum Warner/EMI Icons caught my eye on my CD shelf and as I was in a Bruckner mood I went with it. I have always enjoyed this work so it will be a interesting to hear it again. I usually go with Abbado's recording so Jochum will make a fascinating change.


I like his first too, especially the Scherzo,brings me always in a good mood.


----------



## flamencosketches

No. 3 in C sharp major. It's beautiful, but about as chromatic as I can take in music.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Indeed,but the Boulez recording ( his first) is also very fine.Troyanos is great and impressive.


Agreed if anything Troyanos may trump Ludwig in her portrayal of Judith.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Symphony in D Minor

Howard Griffiths directing the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Violin Concerto, original and final versions. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch/ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## Andolink

New addition to my collection today. Utterly delightful in all respects.


----------



## StrE3ss

Scotch, Shostakovich the 6th


----------



## Joe B

2nd listen - Michael Kibblewhite leading the Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, Brian Blessed and The London Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare", "Prayer of St Francis of Assisi", and "Morning Heroes":








44.1/16 FLAC file


----------



## Joe B

Flavius said:


> Sibelius: Violin Concerto, original and final versions. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch/ Vanska (BIS)


I love Leonidas Kavakos's playing......a wizard!


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K. 626 (Edited by H. C. Robbins Landon) 

Marina Ulewicz, soprano
Barbara Holzl, mezzo-soprano
Jorg Hering, tenor 
Harry van der Kamp, bass 
Tolzer Knabenchor 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## SixFootScowl

All 32, started last night. Looks like will be still going tomorrow.


----------



## StrE3ss

One of my favorite Quintet for Piano & Strings


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony with Carolyn Sampson and the Britten Sinfonia in works of Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114104


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Notturno for four orchestras
Serenata notturna

The Salomon Quartet
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood, conductor

(c) 1984

I felt like listening to a little night music.


----------



## agoukass

Berg: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1

Kyung Wha Chung
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Georg Solti


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Paul Goodwin - Baroque Oboe
Gail Hennessey - Baroque Oboe
John Holloway - Baroque Violin
Colin Lawson - Chalumeau
Nigel North - Archlute, Guitar 
Susan Sheppard - Baroque Violin
Frances Eustace - Bassoon
John Toll - Harpsichord, Organ​_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoven: Symphonies 2 and 7

New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto/ In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91/ The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Jun Märkl.
Dedicated to a dear friend who's not well, keep the spirits alive man , and hope seeing you back soon.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Copland Symphony No. 3
Aaron Copland/LSO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

I'm returning to Copland after decades. His music was one of my first orchestral loves when I was a teenager. I'm now giving it a serious listen after diving deep into European classical. There is a lot to like here. The orchestration is a bit more spare than some of the German repertoire, but the melodies and harmonies are involving, and I like the way the percussion is miked in these recordings.


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> All 32, started last night. Looks like will be still going tomorrow.


Once more super suggestions and presentations. Because of my very heavy schedule I picked up only this sonatas collection, which comes from *the best Beethoven performer* (with Buchbinder) nowadays in the world. Daniel is the teacher for many pianists (famous, like Lang Lang) who are trying to learn the Greatest. The element which makes him so good with these sonatas is the *accuracy.* Every note in Beethoven's sonatas (and in every work) is inevitable. For this reason the accuracy MUST be PERFECT. The rhythm is so difficult in Beethoven, the dynamics changes so often, I really can not imagine more difficult works (like entities) in the piano repertoire. If someone wants to has the best, if he wants to listen the TRUE Greatest, if, at the very end, wants to LEARN these great works (the greatest to be accurate) MUST have this collection.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Up early enough to actually beat the sunrise for a change.

G.F. Handel - various choral works part one, begun last night and concluding this morning.

All but one of the early works below are celebratory - written for, or by order of, the royal family after Handel had relocated to England. Only the _Dixit Dominus_, composed earlier for the church while in Italy, had no political or royal agenda. Here we have music composed for the birthday of Queen Anne (although she died the year after), two pieces written to celebrate the end of the War of the Spanish Succession which occurred about the same time, and a _Te Deum_ composed specially for Princess Caroline of Ansbach, who became Princess of Wales after her father-in-law, George I of Hanover, had succeeded his second cousin Anne to the British throne. As we will see later, this wasn't the only music Handel was destined to write for Caroline.

_Dixit Dominus_ (_The Lord Said_) HWV232 [Text: Psalm CX] (1707):










_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ HWV74 [Text: Ambrose Philips] (1713):
_Utrecht Te Deum_ HWV278 [Text: Ambrosian Hymn] (1713): 
_Utrecht Jubilate_ HWV279 [Text: Psalm C] (1713):



_Te Deum_ for Princess Caroline of Ansbach HWV280 [Text: Ambrosian Hymn] (1714):


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Berglund and the COE.
> 
> of the seven the first has always been my least favourite and yet with this particular approach and recording I find myself 'warming'to the work......


.....again this morning and in the hands of Berglund and the COE my liking of the 1st continues to grow-sprightly and lean!


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: String Sonatas
I Musici.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel : Mathilde von Guise

Kristine Gailite, Philippe Do, Pierre-Yves Pruvot, Hjördis Thébault, Eva Suskova, Ondrej Saling, Martin Mikus & Marian Olszewsky

Solamente Naturali & Choir Alea.
Conducted by Didier Talpain.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F.-J. Haydn
String Quartets Opus 76, the "Erdödy" quartets* (1796-1797)
No. 60 in G major, Op. 76/1, Hob.III:75
No. 61 in D minor ("Fifths"), Op. 76/2, Hob.III:76
No. 62 in C major ("Emperor"), Op. 76/3, Hob.III:77
No. 63 in B♭ major ("Sunrise"), Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78
No. 64 in D major ("Largo"), Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79
No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76/6, Hob.III:80
*Takács Quartet* [Decca, 2004]









*

Iannis Xenakis*
Tetras
Tetora
ST-4/1, 080262
Ergma 
*The JACK Quartet* [Mode, 2009]










*
F. J. Haydn*
Opus 77, the "Lobkowitz" quartets (1799)
No. 66 in G major, Op. 77/1, Hob.III:81
No. 67 in F major, Op. 77/2, Hob.III:82
Opus 103 (1803)
No. 68 in D minor, Hob.III:83 (incomplete)
*Smithsonian Quartet* [HM, 1990]


----------



## canouro

*Mahler - Symphony No.9*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2:


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Violin Concertos, Op. 4 'La Stravaganza'_


----------



## Andolink

*G. F. Handel*: _Trio Sonatas, Op. 2_


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Rosenmüller*: _Psalmen, Magnificat, Gloria_


----------



## Andolink

*Dominique Schafer*: ensemble works


----------



## canouro

*Mahler ‎- Symphony No.10*
Sir Simon Rattle, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Sir Andrew Davis leading the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in works by Frederick Delius:

















[Excellent production qualities.......and great music as well]


----------



## Malx

Richard Strauss, Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung & Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot.


----------



## Andolink

*Edward Elgar*: _Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63_


----------



## eljr

Anton Batagov
Philip Glass: The Hours; Distant Figure

Release Date January 11, 2019
Duration01:05:01
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Stage & Screen
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Movie Themes
Recording DateJanuary, 2018
Recording Location
*Forte Piano Recital Hall, Paramus, NJ*

This was recorded in a little piano store in my childhood neighborhood. .


----------



## Bourdon

Antonio Francisco Javier Jose Soler Ramos (1729 - 1783)
Sonata in G minor
Sonata in D minor
Sonata in F: Allegro

Joaquín Pérez Turina (1882 - 1949)
Danzas Andaluzas, Op.8 - Zapateado

Enrique Granados (1867 - 1916)
Spanish Dance, Op.37, No.4 - "Villanesca"
Spanish Dance, Op.37, No.5 - "Andaluza"
Spanish Dance Op.37, No.6 "Rondalla aragonesa"
El pelele (Escena goyesca)

Bassols Javier Montsalvatge (1912 - 2002)
Sonatine pour Yvette

Federico Mompou (1893 - 1987)
Preludio VII a Alicia de Larrocha

Isaac Albéniz (1860 - 1909)
Tango
Iberia Book 1

Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946)
Fantasia Baetica


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw and the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus performing Leos Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass":


----------



## jim prideaux

Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam performing Schubert's 2nd and 4th Symphonies (first listen)

As I believe I have pointed out before it would seem that Schubert is well served by the range of recordings of his symphonic cycle.MInkowski, van Immerseel and Harnoncourt spring to mind (although on recent reflection the Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden cycle is a little disappointing) and having now listened to nearly all of the Manacorda recordings they can also rightly be counted among the best!


----------



## Rogerx

Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn various works

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Schubert - Overture to "Die Zauberharfe" (Vaughn/RCA)
Schubert - Mass #6 in E-flat (Guest/Argo)*


----------



## Bourdon

*The Ear of the Hugenots*


----------



## Bourdon

Michael Gielen (91) he may rest in peace.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Gianandrea Noseda conducting.

BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## canouro

*Travelogues of Italy*

George Frederick Handel - Concerto No. 3 in G minor for oboe, strings and b.c., (HWV 287); Mi palpita il cor, Cantata for soprano, oboe and b.c., (HWV 132); Delirio Amoroso, Cantata for soprano and instruments (HWV 99)
Alessandro Scarlatti - Toccata in D minor for keyboard "d'ottava stesa"
Arcangelo Corelli - Sonata No. 6 in A major for violin and b.c. (Op. 5)

Die Freitagsakademie, Susanne Ryden


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra. Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester. Remembering Michael Gielen. A fine performance - such a rich legacy he left.


----------



## SixFootScowl

On loan from a pianist friend of mine:


----------



## bejart

Johann Melchoir Molter (1695-1765): Trumpet Concerto in D Major, MWV IV-14

Nicol Matt leading the Cappella Istropolitana -- Otto Sauter, trumpet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114122


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Favourite Cantatas

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, conductor

This is a 1997 2-CD reissue of recordings from 1985, 1986, and 1988. I think it is an excellent album with outstanding performances and sound quality.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Le Concert des Nations
Terpsichore: Apothéose de la Danse baroque - J-F. Rebel & G.Ph. Telemann

Release Date November 2, 2018
Duration01:18:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJuly 21, 2017
Recording Location
Helmut List Halle à Graz (Autriche) dans le cadre du Festival styriarte


----------



## pmsummer

THE SCREENS
_Music for the Theatre_
*Philip Glass - Forday Musa Suso*
Rex Benincasa - Percussion
Allen Blustine - Clarinet
Martin Goldray - Conductor, Director, Keyboards
Jerry Grossman - Cello
Ben Hudson - Violin
Benjamin Hudson - Violin
Michael Parloff - Flute, Piccolo​_
Philips - Point Music_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114123


*Leoš Janáček*

Glagolitic Mass
Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Fiddler's Child

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

(c) 2018

I'm not a big fan of Janáček, but I think this is an excellent performance and recording nevertheless.


----------



## Colin M

R Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra Von Karajan Berlin
A beautiful way to begin a cold wet and dreary North Carolina morning.

Now it is 

Dvorak The Noon Witch N Jarvi Royal Scottish. I may be stuck on these magnificent tone poems for a while today... and then I think I will find my way back to America.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching and listening now live on the Digital Concert Hall


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Lemminkainen Suite, Lionnotar, The Bard.Scot. Nat'l Orch./ Gibson (Chandos)


----------



## haydnguy

*Stravinsky*

1) Canticum Sacrum
2) Agon
3) Requiem Canticles

Michael Gielen


----------



## canouro

*Lamenti*

Cavalli, Monteverdi, Strozzi, Landi, Carissimi, Cesti

Carestini, Patrizia Ciofi, Natalie Dessay, Philippe Jaroussky, Véronique Gens,
Joyce DiDonato, Rolando Villazón, Topi Lehtipuu, Marie-Nicole Lemieux

Emmanuelle Haïm, Le Concert D'Astrée


----------



## Jacck

*Glazunov - Symphony No 3, Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114130


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

(c) 1990

This is a very pleasing album that includes 15 of the 18 nocturnes by Field. The other three are on an album that was released after this one. I think I bought both of them about 25 years ago.


----------



## Dimace

This (maybe) will be my last post until next Thursday, because I will be for five days abroad.

So, today I will come to you with a VERY good rarity: *George Bizet (HUGE COMPOSER) and his second best opera The Pearl Fishers! * The story behind this performance is a little bit strange and maybe an operatic mythos. Is said that he was programmed for the 1975, to pay tribute for the 100 years from Bizet's death. But no serious artist want to go to remoted Bilbao (or the Spaniards had not enough money to pay for opera stars) and the performance postponed for six years.

At the end the wait had payed well the Basks! *Bruno Rivoli (conductor), Alfredo Krauss, Mariella Devia and the big Baritone Vicente Sardinero* (you may remember him from my Straniera) went to Bilbao and they really performed VERY WELL (live performance)

Please note>>> There is a copy of this CD with another cover. It is not cheap but it isn't also the first issue. This one is here, for you, my dearest friends and fellow members. I will miss you all. Continue with your wonderful work and I will cutch you late next week!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.59 in G Minor, Op.76, No.3

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleau, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## Guest

Rather disappointing compared to his previous Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto. The low-level, less than stellar sound doesn't help. (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## canouro

*Pietro Antonio Locatelli- Introduttioni Teatrali*
Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening hours:

1. A new set of the complete solo piano music of Maurice Ravel from pianist Håkon Austbø, which is excellent:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8513836--maurice-ravel-complete-works-for-piano-solo
https://www.amazon.com/Maurice-Rave...+austbo&qid=1552160565&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

2. Les heures persanes, or The Persian Hours, by Charles Koechlin: I listened to two recordings of the solo piano version (as opposed to the orchestral version), from pianists Kathryn Stott and Michael Korstick. Both are remarkable. Stott sees the music as part of the 19th century French tradition, while Korstick tends to place it more into the 20th century. Both performances are invaluable, and very well recorded.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7923007--koechlin-les-heures-persanes-op-65
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7981269--koechlin-les-heures-pesanes
https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-Chamber-Music-Dirk-Altmann/dp/B076HL3B5V

3. A new treasure in my collection: pianist Emil Gilels previously unreleased 1970s recitals from the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam--on 5 CDs. Gilels programmed his best repertory in Amsterdam, and he plays exceptionally well. It is a great pleasure to have all of this music in such good sound (as opposed to Gilels' old Soviet recordings): https://www.amazon.com/Unreleased-R...eleased&qid=1552160530&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

4. Charles Koechlin--"Chamber Music with Flute"--Tatjana Ruhland, flute, on the Hänssler label: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7972680--koechlin-chamber-music-with-flute

5. The latest recording by Ensemble Metamorphoses & Biscantor! as part of their project to record the complete masses of Josquin Desprez. Juliette de Massy leads members of the two choirs in Josquin's Missa Fortuna desperata and Missa Une musque de Biscaye (taking over for Maurice Bourbon). IMO, this is one of the better releases in their series so far: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...spres-fortuna-desperata-une-musque-de-biscaye


----------



## Rmathuln

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique Op. 14*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, cond. *1968!









*


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"*
Andrea Lucchesini (live recording)

This is the first Hammerklavier to break into "excellent" territory for me. Now, if someone has a player for No. 28 to recommend, I'll have found an awesome performance for all 32. For 28, I've already tried Brendel, Arrau, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff. They've all been pleasant but not quite clearing the bar to next-level territory.

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Andras Schiff, Bernard Haitink, Staatskapelle Dresden

Are these the platonic ideal of these concertos? An argument could be made for them. A couple performances may be better than these, but as a cycle, I have not heard anybody else approach this level of excellence.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114133


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture
Marche Slave
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien
Hamlet Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

(c) 2004, digitally remastered recordings originally made in 1957, 1960, 1962, 1963, and 1970.

Something lively for the dreary day. My favorite work on this album is the Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bartók*
_The Six String Quartets_
Guarneri Quartet

RCA Red Seal, 3 Lp Set 
1977

From the Liner Notes:

"Notable in the quartets from No. 2 on is an unprecedented interest in extending stringed-instrument techniques. Before Bartók composers had been content to write mainly within the traditional virtuoso limits, and even Paul Hindemith, a string player himself, had little interest in going beyond the normal or conventional bowing and fingering procedures. These did not satisfy Bartók, who demanded unusual multiple stops, unorthodox fingerings, several different types of pizzicato and glissando and a whole arsenal of special effect that have revolutionized the string player's approach to his instrument- all despite Bartók's never having played any but keyboard instruments.

But the importance of his achievement lies not in the ingenuity of the writing or the novelty of the style but in the strength and persuasion of the works that resulted. In all these quartets musical logic prevails; the materials are distinctive and memorable, the manipulation magisterial, and the combination produces an unparalleled series of masterpieces, each with its individual delights-and its individual problems for players and listeners alike." Halsey Stevens


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Sibelius: Lemminkainen Suite, Lionnotar, The Bard.Scot. Nat'l Orch./ Gibson (Chandos)


A favourite disc featuring one of my local orchestras - love it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - choral works part two tonight.

_Chandos Anthem no.9 - O Praise the Lord With One Consent_ HWV254 [Text: Psalms CXVII, CXXXV, CXLVIII] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.6 - As Pants the Hart_ HWV251b [Text: Psalm XLII] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.5a - I Will Magnify Thee, O God_ HWV250a [Text: Psalms CXLIV and CXLV] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.11 - Let God Arise_ HWV256a [Texts: Psalms LXVIII and LXXVI] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.10 - The Lord is My Light_ HWV255 [Texts: - Psalms XVIII, XX, XXVII-XXX, XXXIV and XLV] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no.2 - In the Lord I Put My Trust_ HWV247 [Texts: Psalms IX, XI, XII and XIII] (1717-18):










_(4) Coronation Anthems_ HWV258-261 [Texts: various biblical sources] (1727):


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Roger Sessions, Symphony No 2 - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.

A first listen to this work for me and it is one I will return to.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Symphonies 1 & 2. London Sym. Orch./ Collins (Decca)


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 44, 95, and 98 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Guest

No.3 today. Stunning performances and very good sound. (Qobuz 16/44.1)


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------



## haydnguy

From mailman today: 1 of 2

This Debussy/Bavouzet is a wonderful series. As this is the only series I have I can't compare but perhaps Spotify might suffice to preview. I also believe you can purchase the series as a complete set.

*Debussy*

Complete Works for Piano (Volume 3)

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Malx

In Memoriam:

Mahler, Symphony No 7 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.


----------



## pmsummer

LA FOLIA
_De La Spagna_
Atrium Musicae de Madrid 
*Gregorio Paniagua* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti ‎- Vol. 1: 33 Sonaten / Vol. 2: 16 Sonaten*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Symphonies 3 & 4. Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonata 16-18. Stewart Goodyear.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester. More Gielen today. This really is an outstanding 5th. Gielen makes sense of it as a whole; the final movement is really superb and so uplifting. Recommended (the whole set).


----------



## Colin M

Chadwick Symphonic Sketches N Jarvi Detroit

Back in America being conducted by a European : )


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Jedermann. Pajala, Katajala...Turku Phil. Orch/ Segerstam (Naxos)


----------



## LezLee

On Radio 3 right now, something amazing!!


----------



## Josquin13

bharbeke writes,

"Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
Andrea Lucchesini (live recording)

This is the first Hammerklavier to break into "excellent" territory for me. Now, if someone has a player for No. 28 to recommend, I'll have found an awesome performance for all 32. For 28, I've already tried Brendel, Arrau, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff. They've all been pleasant but not quite clearing the bar to next-level territory."

Of the pianists on your list, I like Gilels in No. 28, and I think you're slightly underrating him. Although granted, his interpretation is more classically oriented, which isn't a bad thing to my mind. This is one instance where I think Gilels' studio DG recording is better than his live performances. However, I agree that Gilels probably isn't a top first, second, or even third choice here.

No. 28 isn't one of Wilhelm Kempff's best sonatas, I agree (even on the early mono recordings), nor am I entirely crazy about Rudolf Serkin in No. 28 either, a pianist that I normally rave about in Beethoven (although it's worth hearing on You Tube). Nor is No. 28 one of Annie Fischer's better sonatas either, although she can be great elsewhere. I wasn't overly enthusiastic about Eduardo del Pueyo either.

If sound quality isn't a major priority for you, I'd most recommend Sviatoslav Richter in No. 28 (from Moscow, in 1965). Solomon Cutner would be my 2nd choice; however, you have to accept that Solomon had suffered a series of mini-strokes during the recording of his Beethoven cycle--which he left unfinished, and sadly, you can occasionally hear him struggling with a certain inflexibility in his fingers. It doesn't bother me, on the contrary, Solomon and Richter are two of the greatest pianists I've heard in Beethoven's late piano sonatas (along with Youra Guller, Rudolf Serkin in 30 & 31--the Sony "Unreleased" recordings, and Ivo Pogorelich & Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli in No. 32.) Apart from those pianists, Mieczyslaw Horszowski, Arthur Schnabel, Maria Grinberg, and believe it or not, Glenn Gould are all worth hearing in No. 28--although with Gould the sound quality is poor. Unfortunately Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli never recorded No. 28. Nor did Edwin Fischer either, if memory serves. As for Claudio Arrau, I tend to prefer him in the Piano Concertos 1-5--especially the Emperor, rather than in the sonatas. Finally, I've never heard Walter Gieseking play this sonata, but his performance is on You Tube: 



.

Richter, Moscow 1965: 





Solomon: 




Horszowski: 




Grinberg: 




Schnabel: 



)

(Vladimir Horowitz may be worth hearing as well?, although Horowitz wasn't known for his Beethoven: 



)

(There's also a live 1971 Budapest recording from an 18 year old Zoltan Kocsis that is remarkable for one so young, but not in the most flattering sound (unlike Kocsis' superb later Beethoven for Philips): 



)

As for recordings in better sound--either from the late analog or digital eras, I'd most recommend Bruno Leonardo Gelber on Denon (& Emil Gilels on DG), and again, Sviatoslav Richter (either live in Prague in 1986--on Le Chant du Monde & Praga, or possibly Doremi? or Philips?--see below*):

Gelber:













(Gilels: 



)

Richter: 



https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...101+praga&qid=1552176614&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr0
https://www.amazon.com/Richter-Prag...KDNA79X4NRV&psc=1&refRID=CKFH5RFWCKDNA79X4NRV

*You might also want to consider & sample Richter's other performances of no. 28, too: I haven't heard his Doremi performance: https://www.discogs.com/Beethoven-S...oslav-Richter-Archives-Vol-1/release/12023849, but I believe this is it on YT? and it sounds great on first impression: 



 and 



 , nor his 1960 performance live in Kiev, on Profil: https://www.discogs.com/Sviatoslav-...slav-Richter-Plays-Beethoven/release/11405741. There's also a later recording on Philips: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016128N4/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

Helene Grimaud is excellent too, on DG: 



, although I wasn't overly crazy about her Emperor Concerto slow movement (on the coupling). Otherwise, Maurizio Pollini, Alfred Brendel, Igor Levit, David Allen Wehr, and on period pianos, Ronald Brautigam, Penelope Crawford (& perhaps Malcolm Bilson?) are all very good, but maybe not top choices, depending on your tastes & expectations.

Levit: 




Wehr: 




Crawford: 




Brautigam:
1 Part one is unavailable on YT 
2 



3 



http://www.classical-music.com/review/beethoven-complete-works-solo-piano

I should add that pianist Michael Korstick recently impressed me in the Hammerclavier Sonata (where Richter live in London & Prague, Solomon, A. Fischer, & Beveridge Webster are my top favorites), but I've yet to hear him in No. 28.

I hope my suggestions will help you to discover a favorite recording of this sonata.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Cello Concerto in C Major, Ben 108

Zsolt Szefcik leading the Erdody Chamber Orchsetra -- Peter Szabo, cello


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (along with Asmik Grigorian, Irina Shishkova, Mikhail Guzhov, Igor Morozov, and Vadim Volkov) with Constantine Orbelian leading the State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonata 28 in A, op.101. Nikolayeva (Olympia)


----------



## MozartsGhost

"I hope my suggestions will help you to discover a favorite recording of this sonata." 

Wow, thanks for taking the time Josquin to write this up. I'll enjoy working through your suggestions!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Victoria De Los Angeles*
_Songs of Andalusia in the
Middle Ages & Renaissance_
13th to 16th Centuries

Angel Lp

From the Liner Notes:

"Queen Isabel was particularly fond of poetry and music. In spite of the political struggles going on around her, she constantly sought the company of poets and musicians who entertained and delighted her with motets and sacred polyphony in the Royal Chapel and with secular songs and carols in her private apartments. Among the instrumentalists in her retinue were trumpeters, oboists, sackbut, dulcimer and drum players; there were more than forty musicians in the royal pay, not counting organists, lutenists and clavichord players and a few other instrumentalists necessary for the performance of music in the chapel as well as in the palace rooms.

Let us not forget, either, that when Isabel had an inventory made of the contents of the Alcazar at Segovia in 1503, there was a superb collection of manuscripts and a rich hoard of musical instruments listed under "books" and "lutes and things musical"."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114141


*John Field*

Sonatas and Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

(c) 1992

This is a another very pleasing album of Field solo piano works.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Dances of Galanta, Háry János Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'

Laurence Kaptain (cimbalom)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Larkenfield

Natalie Schwamova


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Complete Part Songs for Male Voices

Die Singphoniker


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Beethoven's Symphony No. 1, Sir Simon and the VPO. A nice performance of a nice symphony. So where does that rascal Berlioz get off slamming it?


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Schubert......

2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## Guest

Didn't do much for me. (Qobuz 16/44.1)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana* & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci **

* Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano)

** Joan Carlyle (soprano), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Giuseppe Morresi (bass)

Orchestra Teatro alla Scala.
Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"*
> Andrea Lucchesini (live recording)
> 
> This is the first Hammerklavier to break into "excellent" territory for me. Now, if someone has a player for No. 28 to recommend, I'll have found an awesome performance for all 32. For 28, I've already tried Brendel, Arrau, Pollini, Fischer, Bavouzet, Gilels, Kikuchi, and Kempff. They've all been pleasant but not quite clearing the bar to next-level territory.
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
> Andras Schiff, Bernard Haitink, Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Are these the platonic ideal of these concertos? An argument could be made for them. A couple performances may be better than these, but as a cycle, I have not heard anybody else approach this level of excellence.


I would be extremely interested in your preferred performances of the 31 sonatas that have 'cleared the bar to the next level'.


----------



## Malx

Larkenfield said:


> Natalie Schwamova


Larkenfield, I know nothing of this young pianist but she certainly sounds like one for the future.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - choral music part three this morning.

_Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline - The Ways of Zion Do Mourn_ HWV264 [Text: _Book of Lamentations_, _Book of Samuel_, _Book of Job_], _Book of Ecclesiasticus_, _Book of Philippians_, _Book of Wisdom_, Psalm CIII and Psalm CXII (1737):



_Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ HWV76) [Text: John Dryden] (1739):










_Foundling Hospital Anthem - Blessed Are They That Considereth the Poor_ HWV268 [Text: Psalm XLI, Psalm LXXII, Psalm VIII, Psalm CXII, _Book of Daniel_, _Book of Ecclesiasticus_, _Book of Wisdom_ and _Book of Revelation_] (1739):


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 10 - Rotterdam PO, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.

Another huge hit from this boxed set.


----------



## Larkenfield

There are some unusual _&_ unexpected dissonances... on an exceptional Bösendorfer. Glass continues to surprise and amaze me on my list of favorite contemporary composers. He's unique with an unexpected sense of expectedness, unusual harmonic voicings, hypnotic with a singular vision and imagination-sounding only like himself and reminding me of no other. For me, that qualifies him as exceptional. I enjoy him more when he's played by others...


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> CD 53


I see you're getting much great value from this box. 

My listening currently


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Nicholas Angelich, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.

Not as muscular a performance as some but in my view one of the best more recent recordings.


----------



## sonance

earlier: 
Sibelius: Piano Quintets and Melodramas
Jaakko Kuusisto, Laura Vikman, violins; Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic, viola; Joel Laakso, cello; Folke Gräsbeck, piano; Monica Groop, mezzo; Lasse Pöysti, recitation (bis)










now:
Sibelius: Complete Piano Quartets


----------



## jim prideaux

Timo Andres and the Metropolis Ensemble conducted by Andrew Cyr-'Home Stretch' 

This album consists of three works-an original piece by the pianist (Home Stretch) a 're composition' of Mozart's 26th Piano Concerto and finally a 'paraphrasing' of themes by Brian Eno......

all impressive and very beguiling but the Eno piece stands out for me, taking me back 40 years to when as a student I listened with real appreciation to Another Green World and Before and after Science-this reworking by Andres really is intriguing!

Inspired by this I will be returning to Philip Glass over the next few days-he reworked Bowie pieces that were largely a result of his collaboration with Eno and I would enjoy comparing.

Once again-thanks to pmsummer for his post where he highlighted this CD.


----------



## Jacck

*Scriabin - Piano concerto
Bartok - Piano concerto 2
Glazunov - Symphony 5*
two of the best piano concerti ever composed. And Glazunov 5 is currently my favorite Glazunov symphony. I do not like the first movement that much, but the other 2 movements are just amazing.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## Malx

Another super recording of Bluebeard's Castle with Troyanos trumping Ludwig as Judith - only my opinion of course!









With thanks to Bourdon for bringing this recording to my attention.


----------



## eljr

Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
The Last Words of Christ

Release Date March 25, 2016
Duration53:05
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Westvest 90 Church, Schiedam, The Netherlands


----------



## sonance

Sibelius: Musical Soirée at Ainola. Works for Violin and Piano
Pekka Kuusisto, violin; Heini Kärkkäinen, piano (ondine)


----------



## Larkenfield

Malx said:


> Larkenfield, I know nothing of this young pianist but she certainly sounds like one for the future.


Me neither. I stumbled across her tonight by accident (searching for a hockey match). I love her depth of musicality and also believe she has a future. Best wishes!


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach, Vivaldi - Overtures • Sinfonias • Concertos*

L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725
Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069
Concerto ripieno (also Sinfonia), for strings & continuo in A major, RV 158
Cantata No. 42, "Am Abend aber desselbigen Sabbaths," BWV 42 (BC A63)
Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R

Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock ‎


----------



## eljr

Dennis Russell Davies / Bruckner Orchester Linz
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 11

Release Date November 9, 2018
Duration36:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJune 12, 2017
Recording Location
Brucknerhaus Linz


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim conducting; Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63

Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by @Taggart's post on "For Love of Early Music":


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartok*

*Bluebeard's Castle*

A stunning recording with Tatiana.The BBC Symphony Orchestra is not one of the top orchestras but they really give all their heart to reveal the rich detailed score under the inspiring Pierre Boulez.


----------



## eljr

Ian Bostridge / Antonio Pappano
Requiem: The Pity of War

Release Date October 26, 2018
Duration58:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateFebruary 26, 2018 - February 28, 2018
Recording Location
Church of St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead Garden Suburg, London


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto (piano) performing; Bach: Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Nielsen - Helios Overture (Ormandy/Columbia)
Sibelius - Symphony #5 (Karajan/Angel)*


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge in works of Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Brahms - Symphony No.1 - Karajan BPO, Live Tokyo 1988 - Remastered by Fafner


----------



## jim prideaux

Glass/Eno/Bowie-Low symphony.

Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Brooklyn P.O.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 1 in D, Op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131_

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Melodiya Lp

From the Liner Notes:

Prokofiev's mother was quite a good pianist and gave her son ample exposure to Beethoven and Chopin. He played at an early age and was composing by the age of six. His parents were able to provide him with excellent training and he eventually studied with Gliere, Glazunov, Liadov, Tcherepnin, and Rimsky-Korsakov - a formidable lineup for anyone!

. . . Critics in Russia praised the Seventh for its freedom from Western formalism and critics in the United States denounced it as "movie-music". A fresh appraisal, especially after listening to the bulk of the works produced since 1952, reveals the composer as one of the century's giants, a universal man with a message that will be heard in spite of either fashion or politics." David W Eagle


----------



## canouro

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Flûte Concertos Wq 166 & 167*
Stephen Preston, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)perfoming; Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Violin Concerto
Ebony Concerto
Symphonie de Psaumes


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - choral works part four this afternoon.

_Messiah_ - oratorio in three parts HWV56 [Libretto: Charles Jennens, after various Biblical sources] (1741):










_The Dettingen Anthem - The King Shall Rejoice_ HWV265 [Text: Psalms XX and XXI] (1743): 
_The Dettingen Te Deum_ HWV283 [Text: Ambrosian Hymn] (1743):


----------



## joen_cph

Stravinsky - _Sacre_ - Ormandy/Philadelphia - Columbia mono LP release

An old favourite, highly recommended, quite extraordinary.

EDIT: ... and _Petrouchka _too ..


----------



## JosefinaHW

Brahms _Symphony No. 1_. Furtwangler

Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Live performance in 1951 (Hamburg) 
Label : Tahra Diapason d'Or du Siècle


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Cello Sonata; 7 Blok Romances* 
Janacek: Pohadka 

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano*
Emanuel Hurwitz, violin* 
Benjamin Britten, piano


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nigel North and Weiss


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114155


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Ostro picta RV 642
Gloria RV 589
Gloria RV 588

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

(c) 2009

This album includes some very fine period instrument performances and beautiful singing by contralto Sara Mingardo and others.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

just longing for this beautiful music.


----------



## canouro

*Stravinsky: The Firebird / Scriabin: Prometheus - The Poem of Fire*
Valery Gergiev, Alexander Toradze, Kirov Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Béla Bartók, Violin Sonatas Nos. 1&2 (1921-22). Eugene Drucker, violin, Diane Walsh, pioano (Biddulph).


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in C Major, D.12

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Itullian

My kind of Brahms.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_The Fascination of Furtwangler_, DG, CD Two, Polydor Shellac Recordings 1926-1937

 1. Symphony No. 5 in C minor ('Fate'), Op. 67: 1. Allegro con brio


 2. Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major, BWV 1048: 1. [Without tempo indication]


 3. Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major, BWV 1048: 2. Allegro


 4. Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik'), K. 525: 1. Allegro


 5. Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik'), K. 525: 2. Romance. Andante


 6. Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik'), K. 525: 3. Menuetto. Allegretto


 7. Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik'), K. 525: 4. Rondo: Allegro


 8. The Hebrides, overture for orchestra in B minor ('Fingal's Cave'), Op. 26: [Excerpt]


 9. The Hebrides, overture for orchestra in B minor ('Fingal's Cave'), Op. 26


 10. La gazza ladra (The Thieving Magpie), opera: Overture


 11. Hungarian Dances (21) for orchestra, WoO 1: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor


 12. Hungarian Dances (21) for orchestra, WoO 1: Hungarian Dance No. 10 in Fmajor


 13. Slavonic Dance No. 3 for orchestra in A flat major, B. 83/3 (Op. 46/3)

https://www.amazon.com/Fascination-...wangler&qid=1552240262&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 
> & other works for two pianos four hands
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


I was listening to this earlier. Now listening to Hamelin play Mozart's Piano Sonatas (I can listen to Fantasia in D Minor all day long).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114162


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos

Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor
Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin

(c) 2008

This is another Vivaldi album that I enjoy. I think Vivaldi is third in my collection when ranked by the number of recordings by each composer.


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Cappela Antiqua Munchen Choralschola in chants:


----------



## haydnguy

*Stravinsky*

Oedipus Rex

Saito Kinen Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

*Schoenberg*

Erwartung, op. 17
Brettl-Lieder (Cabaret Songs)

Jessye Norman, soprano
James Levine piano (Brettl-Lieder)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
James Levine, conductor (Erwartung)









(c) 1993, 1994


----------



## eljr

jim prideaux said:


> Glass/Eno/Bowie-Low symphony.
> 
> Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Brooklyn P.O.


When will we have a release of Glass' new symphony, the conclusion to his Bowie Trilogy?


----------



## eljr

London Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Adès: Asyla; Tevot; Polaris

Release Date February 24, 2017
Duration01:02:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateMarch 9, 2016
Recording Location
Barbican, London


----------



## haydnguy

I love this one. One of my favorites also.

EDIT: I was responding to Rocky III on the Vivaldi


----------



## Malx

Gabriel Faure, Preludes Op 103 - Jean-Paul Sevilla


----------



## joen_cph

Malx said:


> Gabriel Faure, Preludes Op 103 - Jean-Paul Sevilla
> 
> View attachment 114165


Kind of funny they chose a Danish scene / painting for that music (evening in Skagen, by Krøyer).


----------



## Malx

joen_cph said:


> Kind of funny they chose a Danish scene / painting for that music (evening in Skagen, by Krøyer).


It may be as simple as your knowledge of art works is greater than that of the record company bods who just thought it looked nice!


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1825): Serenade No.5

Mario Carbotta, flute -- Carlo Balzaretti, piano


----------



## D Smith

Francesco Cavalli: Missa 1660, Galilei Consort, Benjamin Chenier. This mass was performed in January 1660 in the Basilica of San Giovanni e Paolo and has some wonderful writing for brass and chorus. At times they almost merge as one. Beautifully performed. Recommended.


----------



## haydnguy

Zofia said:


> I see you're getting much great value from this box.
> 
> My listening currently
> 
> View attachment 114147


When I bought the Bach Cantatas, if I remember correctly, everyone was going for the Koopman but I could not justify the price of that set so I got the Harnoncourt instead which was cheaper.


----------



## Malx

Olivier Messiaen, Quatour pour la fin du temps - Erich Gruenberg, Gervase de Peyer, William Pleath, Michel Beroff.

Each time I listen to this work and think of the circumstances in which it was composed my already high regard for Messiaen increases a few notches.


----------



## Itullian

Symphonie Fantastique and Romeo & Juliet
from this outstanding set.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in B Flat, Op.1, No.5

Romeo Rimbu directing the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Serge Prokofiev, Romeo & Juliet Extracts - Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Early start with Schubert......
> 
> 2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


...and again this evening-a marvellous recording!


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> ...and again this evening-a marvellous recording!


and I thought variety was the spice of life


----------



## canouro

****** Sum Sed Formosa; Il culto di Maria tra monastero e corte*
Ensemble San Felice, Federico Bardazzi


----------



## Malx

Franz Schubert, Four Impromptus D 899 - Radu Lupu.

Another disc I find myself musing on why has it been so long since this has been played - maybe time to stop buying and starting to listen to what I already have.
Sounds easy enough.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - fifth and final instalment of his choral works this evening, concluding tomorrow morning.

It's been a heck of a long time since I wheeled _Theodora_ out from the hangar - back in the day I recall enjoying it up to a point but maybe its length was too rich for my blood to encourage repeated listening. I'm pleased to reacquaint myself with it now, even if it has to end up gathering dust again.

_Theodora_ - dramatic oratorio in three acts HWV68 [Libretto: Thomas Morrel] (1749):










_Alceste_ - incidental music and songs for the (long lost) play by Tobias Smollett, after Euripides HWV45 [Text: Tobias Smollett, poss. with additional lyrics by Thomas Morell] (1749-50):



****************************


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Overtures 1-4_
Played on Original Instruments

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting

Telefunken 2 Lp Box

From the Liner Notes

"At that time, the suite ensured the greatest possible freedom for the composer. In many suites of that period, however, with loose linking of the movements to one another, this led to certain formlessness of the work as a whole. That such a form creator as Bach, who fitted every work into a strict, self-made architectural plan in which the overall structure and the smallest musical gesture alike had overall structure and the smallest musical gesture alike had their place, had to regard this "unformed" form as a challenge and stimulus is self-understood. One cannot omit a single movement, or put it in a different place, without destroying the whole work. For Bach differed in one important respect from all composers of his generation: he rejected the freedom of the performer, that essential feature of all baroque music, entirely. In this, he was two generations ahead of his time. Just as he wrote out the execution of the ornaments in detail-which must almost have been an insult to the musicians of that time-he also laid down the final and unequivocal form." Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Bassoon [Barockfagott] - Otto Fleischmann
Flute [Flauto Traverso] - Leopold Stastny
Harpsichord [Cembalo] - Herbert Tachezi
Oboe [Barockoboe] - Bernhard Klebel (2), Jürg Schaeftlein, Karl Gruber
Orchestra - Concentus Musicus Wien
Timpani [Barockpauke] - Kurt Hammer
Trumpet [Clarintrompete In D] - Hermann Schober, Josef Spindler, Richard Rudolf
Viola - Kurt Theiner
Violin - Alice Harnoncourt, Josef De Sordi, Peter Schoberwalter, Stefan Plott, Walter Pfeiffer
Violoncello - Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Violone - Eduard Hruza


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wondered if I wanted to listen to Mayhem, but Schubert won


----------



## eljr

Amy Dickson
Glass

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration56:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 29, 2008 & May 30, 2008
Recording Location
Air Studios, London, UK
Cadogan Hall, London, UK


----------



## Guest

Schumann Fantasy Op.17. Aside from sounding as if it were recorded in a TB ward, this is a wonderful performance.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 44, 51, and 52 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Colin M

MacDowell Piano Concerto No. 2 in Dm Freeman London Amato (Piano)

My bimonthly wishlist from Presto arrived today via Airmail : ). A great balance of solo piano and orchestra. There are so many great moments where the strings seem to ascend from the last piano note...


----------



## Malx

Last disc this evening, a very fine live performance of Sibelius 6 from the LPO conducted by Paavo Berglund.


----------



## canouro

*Selected Vocal Music by Johann Rudolf Ahle*

Missa à 10 (from Neu-gepflanzte Thüringische Lust-Garten)
Herr, nun lässt du deinen Diener, sacred concerto for bass, 4 trombones & continuo
Jesu Dulcis Memoria
Misericordias Domini (from Neu-gepflanzte Thüringische Lust-Garten)

Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan, Concerto Palatino


----------



## Itullian

opus 18, 1-3


----------



## Guest

I think the voices emerge more clearly with strings. Excellent sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114174


*Gabriel Fauré*

Requiem
Ave verum Corpus
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria, Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

The Cambridge Singers
Members of the City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

(c) 2010, reissue of works originally recorded in 1984 and 1988

The singing on this album is so beautiful.

*NOTE:* I posted this same album when I listened to it a few weeks ago, which brings to mind a question I've been meaning to ask. Is there a rule or etiquette about posting the same thing twice?


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> DALI Epicon 2 speakers
> SVS SB13 Ultra sub
> McIntosh MA9000
> Esoteric K-03 SACD player


Does anything not sound good on this system? :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach _Piano Transcriptions Vol. 10. Camille Saint-Saens and Isidore Philipp_, Performed by Nadejda Vlaeva
Hyperion

This is a must own: Gorgeous, sensitive, spirited, comforting as appropriate. (Sorry, Folks, I don't think it is on YouTube).

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67873


----------



## JosefinaHW

eljr said:


> Does anything not sound good on this system? :tiphat:


Amen. I love everything about Kontrapunctus, but I feel that attraction to the Dark Side every time I think of his sound system. 

P.S. Probably an even more costly "hobby/vocation", I feel drawn to learning how to restore these wonderful 'vintage" recordings that sound like they are from the year of the flood. SHUDDER.


----------



## JosefinaHW

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114174
> 
> 
> *Gabriel Fauré*
> 
> Requiem
> Ave verum Corpus
> Tantum ergo
> Ave Maria
> Maria, Mater gratiae
> Cantique de Jean Racine
> Messe Basse
> 
> The Cambridge Singers
> Members of the City of London Sinfonia
> John Rutter, director
> 
> (c) 2010, reissue of works originally recorded in 1984 and 1988
> 
> The singing on this album is so beautiful.
> 
> *NOTE:* I posted this same album when I listened to it a few weeks ago, which brings to mind a question I've been meaning to ask. Is there a rule or etiquette about posting the same thing twice?


Most certainly not!!! Some of us love to know that you are so passionate about a piece of music that you listen to it multiple times an hour/day/week whatever.....!


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114174
> 
> 
> *Gabriel Fauré*
> 
> Requiem
> Ave verum Corpus
> Tantum ergo
> Ave Maria
> Maria, Mater gratiae
> Cantique de Jean Racine
> Messe Basse
> 
> The Cambridge Singers
> Members of the City of London Sinfonia
> John Rutter, director
> 
> (c) 2010, reissue of works originally recorded in 1984 and 1988
> 
> The singing on this album is so beautiful.
> 
> *NOTE:* I posted this same album when I listened to it a few weeks ago, which brings to mind a question I've been meaning to ask. Is there a rule or etiquette about posting the same thing twice?


No. There are always people that missed the first time and also new people.


----------



## Joe B

Loeonidas Kavakos playing Pagannini's 1742 Guarneri del Gesu violin with Peter Nagy playing a Bosendorfer Model 275 Concert Grand piano:










*PROGRAM:*
*William Kroll:* Banjo & Fiddle
*Antonio Bazzini:* La ronde des lutins
*Fritz Kreisler:* Liebeslied
*Fritz Kreisler:* Tambourin Chinois
*Peter Tchaikovsky:* Melodie
*Franz Schubert:* L'Abeille
*Nicolo Paganini:* Le Streghe
*Claude Debussy:* La fille aux cheveus de lin
*Fritz Kreisler:* Caprice Viennois
*Henryk Wieniawski:* Polonaise Brilliante
*Fritz Kreisler:* Liebesfreud
*Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst:* Fantasia on Rossini's Otello, Op. 11

I'm listening to this on my head phone rig.....I can actually hear Leonidas's breathing.


----------



## Haydn70

Josef Haydn: _The Seven Last Words of Christ_


----------



## haydnguy

From mailman - 2/2


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> *NOTE:* I posted this same album when I listened to it a few weeks ago, which brings to mind a question I've been meaning to ask. Is there a rule or etiquette about posting the same thing twice?





JosefinaHW said:


> Most certainly not!!! Some of us love to know that you are so passionate about a piece of music that you listen to it multiple times an hour/day/week whatever.....!





haydnguy said:


> No. There are always people that missed the first time and also new people.


RockyIII,
If there were a rule or etiquette about posting the same thing twice, I would have been given the boot long ago.
Luckily we have some open minded members like @JosefinaHW, @haydnguy, and others who are interested in my(our) obsessions with music and with particular works of music.
I have yet to be called out for the number of times I listen to the works of Will Todd.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Does anything not sound good on this system? :tiphat:





JosefinaHW said:


> Amen. I love everything about Kontrapunctus, but I feel that attraction to the Dark Side every time I think of his sound system.


Beware JosefinaHW, I have seen @eljr's main stereo system. Between his and Kontrpunctus's sound systems, you'd become a Seth Lord in less than a moment!


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Holl, Buffle, Netherlands Radio Choir & Phil. Orch./ Thierry Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> Beware JosefinaHW, I have seen @eljr's main stereo system. Between his and Kontrpunctus's sound systems, you'd become a Seth Lord in less than a moment!


LOL. God help me!!! I was attracted to the Dark Force even from moment one with Christopher Lee. :-( .... and now this desire to restore all these wonderful "vintage" recordings.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Does anything not sound good on this system? :tiphat:


Haha, well, yes since it exposes bad engineering. Great recordings sound great; awful recording sound awful!


----------



## Colin M

sonance said:


> Sibelius: Musical Soirée at Ainola. Works for Violin and Piano
> Pekka Kuusisto, violin; Heini Kärkkäinen, piano (ondine)


This is too cool. Musicians lucky enough to play and record in Ainola. And record the master's music. It took Sibelius half his life to feel financially more than barely secure. Ainola was his piece of beautiful earth that told him, "I have succceeded."

Thank you Sonance for demonstrating I am always one CD behind...


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.31 in B Minor, Op.33, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola --- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading the Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Piano Sonatas 2-10. Barenboim. I've been getting myself mentally prepared for the upcoming week; Mozart always works for me. This is one of my favourite sets (along with Uchida's).


----------



## Joe B

Last one for the evening - Anita Brevik leading Nidaros Cathedral Girls' Choir with soloist Lise Granden Berg and TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








96/24 FLAC


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114182


*Claudio Monteverdi*

L'Orfeo

Le Concert d'Astrée
European Voices
Emmanuelle Haïm, director

(c) 2016, reissue of original recording from 2004

This performance has a good cast, and it is well performed and recorded.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: various symphonies*
Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

7 and 8 from this set sound fantastic. 5 is just a bit on the sluggish side for my taste. I can see where it would work for some people, though.

Malx asked for my top recommendations for the Beethoven sonatas. Buckle up, because here we go!

1: Kikuchi, Brendel
2: Bavouzet, Arrau
3: Fischer
4: Barenboim, Hungerford, Arrau
5: Fischer
6: Bavouzet, Kikuchi, Fischer
7: Kikuchi, Barenboim, Fischer
8: Zimerman, Bavouzet, Fischer, Arrau
9: Brendel, Perahia
10: Hungerford, Fischer, Perahia
11: Bavouzet, Fischer
12: Brendel
13: Bavouzet, Fischer
14: Bavouzet, Hungerford, Kikuchi, Novaes, Fischer, Arrau, Brendel
15: Kempff, Arrau
16: Bavouzet, Barenboim, Fischer, Brendel
17: Fischer
18: Gilels
19: Gilels
20: Fischer
21: Hungerford, Kikuchi, Bavouzet, Fischer, Arrau, Brendel
22: Bavouzet, Fischer
23: Kempff, Pollini, Kikuchi, Brendel, Berman, Ashkenazy 1988
24: Kikuchi, Bavouzet, Fischer, Arrau
25: Kikuchi
26: Arrau, Fischer, Perahia
27: Pollini
29: Lucchesini
30: Fischer, Brendel
31: Brendel, Pollini, Fischer
32: Pollini, Bavouzet, Fischer, Schiff

Fischer and Bavouzet have two of the strongest overall cycles I've heard. I give a big thank you to Josquin13 for the extensive and detailed list of suggestions for 28. I put one of the Richter recordings into my YouTube list. If that one still does not work, I will try to articulate what my difficulty with the piece is.


----------



## vmartell

Joe B said:


> Loeonidas Kavakos playing Pagannini's 1742 Guarneri del Gesu violin with Peter Nagy playing a Bosendorfer Model 275 Concert Grand piano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROGRAM:*
> *William Kroll:* Banjo & Fiddle
> *Antonio Bazzini:* La ronde des lutins
> *Fritz Kreisler:* Liebeslied
> *Fritz Kreisler:* Tambourin Chinois
> *Peter Tchaikovsky:* Melodie
> *Franz Schubert:* L'Abeille
> *Nicolo Paganini:* Le Streghe
> *Claude Debussy:* La fille aux cheveus de lin
> *Fritz Kreisler:* Caprice Viennois
> *Henryk Wieniawski:* Polonaise Brilliante
> *Fritz Kreisler:* Liebesfreud
> *Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst:* Fantasia on Rossini's Otello, Op. 11
> 
> I'm listening to this on my head phone rig.....I can actually hear Leonidas's breathing.


Anyone else noticed Leonidas Kavakos transformation?  - Went from a fairly nerdy looking fellow to kind of a cool look, with the long hair and definitely fancy clothes - last saw him playing Lutowslasky with the Berlin Phil - definitely took advantage of the cool look - wild hair flowing playing movement - not that it matters to me or that is that strange, but definitely makes you think that the classical scene is as image conscious as any other...

http://www.leonidaskavakos.com/video/

v


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Barber, Schumann and Copland.


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Vivente performing; Emilie Mayer: Piano Trios & Notturno.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Konzert für 4 Cembali,Streicher und Basso continuo a-moll BWV 1065


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Luisa Miller

Richard van Allan (bass), The London Opera Chorus (chorus), Bonaldo Giaiotti (bass), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Sherrill Milnes (baritone), Annette Celine (mezzo-soprano), Fernando Pavarotti (tenor)

Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## Captainnumber36

David Russel - Leyenda


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## joen_cph

*Smetana *- _Polkas and Dances _- Firkusny - Capitol mono LP

It's surely the liveliest playing I've ever heard from Firkusny.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart's 40th and 41st: they are really the only two symphonies that I know very well by him aside from the 1st. They really stand out to me.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco -* Guitar Concertos


----------



## flamencosketches

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart's 40th and 41st: they are really the only two symphonies that I know very well by him aside from the 1st. They really stand out to me.


I think you'd really like the 25th in G minor.

Current listening for me:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three choral works of Antonin Dvořák this morning/afternoon.

_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra B71 (1876-77):










_Mass_ in D for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ B153 (1887):
_Requiem_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra B165 (1890):


----------



## sonance

Colin M said:


> This is too cool. Musicians lucky enough to play and record in Ainola. And record the master's music. It took Sibelius half his life to feel financially more than barely secure. Ainola was his piece of beautiful earth that told him, "I have succceeded."
> [...]


Colin M - Concerning Ainola: The booklet quotes what Sibelius himself has said to his biographer: "It was essential for me to get out of Helsinki. My art required a different environment. In Helsinki, all the song in me died." 
And the booklet continues: It was there that he wrote nearly all of his remaining great works, beginning with the revised version of the Violin Concerto (1095), Pohjola's Daughter (1906) and the Third Symphony (1907)." - The producer writes: "The original furniture, textiles and artworks create an agreeable atmosphere where the music of Silelius is, quite literally, at home. The grand piano which Sibelius received as a present on his 50th birthday is in good shape, its sound mellowed and smoothed by the years". - There are also a few rare vintage photos of the place and of Sibelius with his family.
(And of course the music - though miniatures mostly - is great.)

Listening now:
Sibelius: Complete String Quartets
Sibelius Academy Quartet (SQs in E flat major; A minor; B flat major); New Helsinki Quartet (SQ in D minor "Voces intimae") (finlandia)


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Litton conducting; Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Highwayman

Currently listening to the disc including Symphonic Etudes, Kinderszenen and Kreisleriana. Wonderful set!


----------



## Bourdon

*György Kurtág*

CD 2

...quasi una fantasia...Op.27 No.1
Op.27 No.2 Double Concerto
Samuel Beckett: What is the Word Op.30b


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Septet & Berwald: Grand Septet

The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## D Smith

Puccini: La Bohème. Tebaldi, Serafin, Bergonzi, Bastianini. My favorite recording of La Bohème. Highly recommended.


----------



## joen_cph

*Stenhammar* - _2nd Symphony _/Westerberg - Caprice LP

*Mussorgsky* - _Pictures at an Exhibition_ + *Alban Berg *- _Piano Sonata -_ Yudina - Eurodisc LP


----------



## canouro

*Panorama: Dances of the Renaissance*

Michael Praetorius, P. Francisque Caroubel, J. Ambrosio Dalza, Alonso de Mudarra, J. Dowland
Orlando Gibbons, V. Haussmann, Giorgio Mainerio, Simone Molinaro, Hans Neusidler
J. H. Schein, Thomas Simpson, Erasmus Widmann, Carlo Gesualdo, Jean Baptiste Besard 
Fabricio Caroso, Anthony Holborne, Magister Gulielmus, Luis de Milan, Anonymous Composers

Collegium Terpsichore	Ensemble, Fritz Neumeyer, Josef Ulsamer, Ulsamer-Collegium 
Konrad Ragossnig, Siegfried Fink, Dieter Kirsch, Elza Van Der Ven, Sebastian Kelber


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114191


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin, director

2018

I'm not always a fan of period instrument performances, but I like this one very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Myaskovsky: Sonatas for Cello and Piano

Bruno Philippe (cello) & Jérôme Ducros (piano).


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "The Chaplet" (Pinnock/Archiv)
F. J. Haydn -String Quartet in D, Op. 20, No. 4 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Abel - Symphony in E, Op. 10, No. 1 (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114191
> 
> 
> *Antonio Vivaldi*
> 
> Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
> 
> Brecon Baroque
> Rachel Podger, violin, director
> 
> 2018
> 
> I'm not always a fan of period instrument performances, but I like this one very much.


I want...............................


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms - Chailly - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Trio Vivente performing; Emilie Mayer: Piano Trios & Notturno.


She's a new composer to me. Her background looks interesting. Wish List.


----------



## eljr

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Vyacheslav Artyomov: Requiem "To the Martyrs of Long-suffering Russia"

Release Date October 12, 2018
Duration01:16:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
House of Soundrecording, Moscow


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> I want...............................


I highly recommend too. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Vier Letzte Lieder

Gundula Janowitz


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzólla: Concerto for Bandoneon, Strings and Percussion etc.

Pablo Mainetti (bandoneon)

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Last one for the evening - Anita Brevik leading Nidaros Cathedral Girls' Choir with soloist Lise Granden Berg and TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 114180
> 
> 96/24 FLAC


I have this up next.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Concerto in E flat major for two pianos, K. 365; Sonata in D major for two pianos, K. 448 

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
Andre Previn, piano & conductor
Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## eljr

Nidarosdomens Jentekor / Trondheim Soloists (TrondheimSolistene)
Magnificat

Release Date November 18, 2014
Duration01:07:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Nidaros Cathedral, Trondheim, Norway


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Corelli Varations; Etudes-tableaux, Op. 39

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Captainnumber36

flamencosketches said:


> I think you'd really like the 25th in G minor.
> 
> Current listening for me:
> 
> View attachment 114186


I recognize this from the (opening?) of the film "Amadeus". Thank you for the recommendation, I don't think I've heard this one in full yet.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Der Fliegende Holländer Overture
Das Rheingold : Entry of the Gods into "Valhalla"
Die Walküre : Ride of the Valkyries
Siegfried Idyll
Gotterdämmerung Siegfrieds Rhine journey
Gotterdämmerung Siegfrieds Funeral March
Tristan und Isolde : Prelude & Liebestod


----------



## eljr

Rachel Podger / Brecon Baroque
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni; Il Grosso Mogul; Il Riposo; L'Amoroso

Release Date April 20, 2018
Duration01:15:20
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateOctober 9, 2017 - October 12, 2017
Recording Location
St Jude's Church, London, UK


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: String Quartet 'Voces intimae'. New Helsinki Quartet (apex)


----------



## canouro

*Donne Barocche: Women Composers from the Baroque Period*

Rosa Giacinta Badalla, Antonia Bembo, Elizabeth-Claude Jacquet de la Guerre
Isabella Leonarda, Bianca Maria Meda, Barbara Strozzi

Riccardo Minasi, Roberta Invernizzi, Bizzarrie Armoniche


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72

Nina Stemme (Leonore)
Jonas Kaufmann (Florestan) 
Falk Struckmann (Don Pizarro) 
Rachel Harnisch (Marzelline)
Christof Fischesser (Rocco) 
Chrstoph Strehl (Jaquino) 

Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Mahler Chamber Orchestra / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

Geirr Tveitt, Complete CD


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:






This morning:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114199


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Violin Concerto in D major
- Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra
- Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
- Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

2017

I have thoroughly enjoyed everything I have heard Ehenes play, and this is no exception.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Another gorgeous performance by Gerald Finley! 'Just uploaded by Medici.TV Puccini, _Messa di Gloria_, Gerald Finley, Benjamin Bernheim (new to me), Antonio Pappano (I am grateful for all that he has done for CM)

This is a clip. I am about to watch the full performance.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Kostia, Vitanen, Helsinki Univ. Choir, Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


----------



## Guest

No.9 today. Great playing and sound, but one of them stomps in dramatic spots, which causes quite a rumble through my sub-woofer!


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Historical Scenes Op.25 and Op.66 and En Saga.

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Metamophosen, Tod und Verklärung. Karajan/Berlin. Riveting, poignant and sublime. My favourite recording, (though I love his 70's recording as well).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114200


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, "Serenate Notturna"
Serenade in G, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Notturno in D für vier Orchester
Ein Musikalischer Spaß

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall, conductor

2005

I bought this album specifically for Eine kleine Nachtmusik. Compared to the The Salomon Quartet with added double bass, I like the bigger sound by Savall's larger ensemble but not the faster tempo. The Salomon Quartet recording is supposedly more authentic with a slower tempo that I like.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - orchestral works part one this evening.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_The Bells of Zlonice_] B9 (1865):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat B12 (1965):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat B34 (1873):










_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and orchestra B38 (1873):










_Symphonic Poem_ [_Rhapsody_] in A-minor D44 (1874):










_Nocturne_ in B for strings D47 (1875):


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Pelléas och Mélisande. Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7. Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winterreise. Gute Nacht seems too fast for me right now...Mr. Werner Güra singing.


----------



## StrE3ss

Brian: Symphony No. 1, 'The Gothic'


----------



## Barbebleu

Mozart PC #25 - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli.


----------



## Joe B

Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers in choral works by Michael Hurd:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Forsooth

Some of today's Quobuzian activity...









Very lovely.









Wonderful. Will look for additional interpretations by other artists as these nocturnes go down so easy.









Beautiful voice for these pieces, IMHO. From Qobuz notes: "...Wunderlich's first recordings of early music and of music composed in the centuries before Bach are less well-known. Their excellent sound quality, from the original mono master tapes deftly transposed into stereo impression, were remastered in the best possible way. Apart from the Bach contemporary Christoph Graupner, the repertoire presented on this double album covers a time span that ranges from two centuries to some decades before Johann Sebastian Bach's birth, i.e. from Heinrich Isaac and Adam von Fulda - who both lived at the very end of the Middle Ages - to Buxtehude. Far from sounding operatic, Wunderlich's then young voice (recordings were done between 1954 and 57) perfectly matches the purest style that still nowadays would not pale compared to what is done in Baroque and ancien music circles."









I very much enjoyed.


----------



## Colin M

Flavius said:


> Sibelius: Pelléas och Mélisande. Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


 This is a rich coincidence or a proof of God's existence. Currently listening to William Wallace Pelleas and Melisande Suite. Brabbins BBC Scottish

Debussy? Sibelius? Wallace? I can't choose the better musical embodiment of this love triangle...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*

_Concerto In C Major, Hob. VIIb, No. 1
Concerto In D Major, Hob. VIIb, No. 2_

Bamberg Symphony
Antal Dorati conducting
Laszlo Varga, Cellist

Vox Turnabout Lp

From the Liner Notes:

"Anton Kroft was a cellist with extraordinary skill. For him and perhaps under his guidance Haydn wrote his D major concerto in 1783.

Neither Mozart nor Beethoven ever wrote a cello concerto, and since Boccherini's is from another time, Haydn's D major concerto is the only truly classical Viennese concerto. It is a much more mature work - surely due to Anton Kroft's influence - than the Concerto in C, in its exploration of the technical possibilities of the instrument, in particular the effects from double and triple chords, and its excursions into high registers. Its difficulties are numerous. Generally speaking, it is one of the works in which Haydn stressed melodic beauty, and one wonders whether Beethoven had it in mind when he wrote his Violin Concerto in D in 1806, exactly currently with publication of Haydn's Opus 101. Surely the Concerto in D by Haydn has greater similarities to the Beethoven Violin Concerto in the same key than the C major concerto of eighteen years before. The cello, as is shown in many passages of his symphonies was always one of Haydn's favorite instruments - how fortunate for us that Haydn in his maturity found the occasion to provide us with a concerto for it." Marc Vignal


----------



## bharbeke

I finished listening to Bohm and the Vienna Philharmonic's Beethoven symphony cycle. They have been outstanding for 7/9 of them. I am not as much a fan of some of the interpretive choices made in 5 and 9, although both sound fine.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*

_Sextet No. 1 in B Flat, Op. 18_
Ensemble - Menuhin Sextet

_Allegro (Third Movement of the F-A-E Sonata)_
Piano - Hephzibah Menuhin
Violin - Yehudi Menuhin

Angel Lp

From the Liner Notes:

How valuable to Brahms was the friendship of the violinist Joachim may be gauged from the opening of this Sextet for strings, a passage that owes its final form to a suggestion Joachim made to the composer. Not only did Joachim contribute to the success of the work by taking part in its earliest performances (1860); at that time he also used to help Brahms by criticizing his works, which Brahms sent to him for this purpose, before they were published.

The B flat Sextet, the first of Brahms' two essays in this medium, originally began at what is now its eleventh bar. Joachim pointed out that the modulation in D flat in the theme's twelfth bar came too quickly. (Mozart, in the *Musical Joke*, had satirized composers who left their key before establishing it firmly enough, and it was a trap that Weber was apt to fall into.) On Joachim's advise, Brahms altered the fully scored statement of the first leg of the theme into a counter-statement, proceeding it with a statement on the first cello. This makes the modulation more satisfying when it does come, and later in the movement, at the start of the recapitulation, it has the effect of intensifying the contrast of the quite different modulation made there by altering the rhythmic proportions of the theme as well as its harmonic progress." Bernard Jacobson, 1964


----------



## Sid James

Its been a long time between drinks 

*Haydn* Cello Concertos in C & in D
*Vivaldi* Cello Concertos in G RV 413 & G minor RV 417
- Lynn Harrell, cello with ASMF/Neville Marriner ( Haydn), English CO/Pinchas Zukerman (Vivaldi), EMI

*Tchaikovsky*
Piano Concerto No. 1 - Philharmonia/Riccardo Muti
Theme and Variations in F major
*Prokofiev*
Piano Concerto No. 1 - LSO/Simon Rattle
Suggestion diabolique
*Balakirev*
Islamey
- Andrei Gavrilov, piano
*
Itzhak Perlman: Virtuoso Violin*
*Sarasate* Carmen Fantasy (Royal PO/Lawrence Foster) - *De Falla *Suite populaire espagnole - *Granados* Spanish Dance - *Halftter* Danza da la Gitana - *Sarasate* Habanera, Playera, Spanish Dance, Malaguena, Caprice Basque, Romanza Andaluza, Zapateado - *Albeniz* Malaguena - *Sarasate* Ziguenerweisen (Pittsburgh SO/Andre Previn)
- Itzhak Perlman, violin with Samuel Sanders, piano (other than in items with orchestra), EMI

*"A Tribute to John Williams: an 80th birthday celebration"*
Music from Jaws, E.T., Star Wars, Memoirs of a Geisha, Schindler's List, etc. - Sound the Bells! - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra - Happy Birthday Variations
- Yo-Yo Ma, cello; Itzhak Perlman, violin, Sony

*Holst: *The Planets
*Williams: *Star Wars Suite
- LAPO/Zubin Mehta, Decca

*Corelli*
12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
- Musica Amphion/Pieter-Jan Belder, Brilliant Classics

*Victor Borge - Live (!)*
Comedy in Music, Parts I and II (Requests) - A Mozart Opera by Borge - Three Borge Favourites (Albeniz Tango, Minute Waltz, Liebestraum) - Family Background - Phonetic Punctuation, Sony

*Schumann*
Piano Concerto
Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
Cello Concerto
- Daniel Barenboim, piano; Jacqueline du Pre, cello/New Philharmonia/London PO/Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, EMI

*Stravinsky*
Octet for Winds
Dumbarton Oaks Concerto
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
- Various groups conducted by Robert Craft, Naxos

*Sibelius*
Tone Poems: Tapiola - En Saga - The Oceanides - Pohjola's Daughter - The Bard
- Iceland/Petri Sakari, Naxos

_Sibelius' music sounds as if it has been exhaled from the earth and blown directly into our ears from those ancient Finnish forests and frozen lakes...Those dark enraptured melodies and otherworldly sounds are all his own...Cold, dark, misty, altogether bleak, Sibelius uses the cor anglais to be the swan...gliding over the motionless waters. Time, even breath, is suspended and you get the impression that all rhythm has been removed from the music leaving just mood. One doesn't expect much dancing after all on an island where everyone is dead._
- *Simon Callow*, Classical Destinations.


----------



## AeolianStrains

haydnguy said:


> She's a new composer to me. Her background looks interesting. Wish List.


I love Mayer. She, Farrenc, Pejacevic - all highly underrated.

Currently listening to this:










I hadn't heard of Tatiana Nikolayeva before, but I did find this recording of the Goldbergs to be quite excellent. Not Gould 55 excellent, but I am enjoying her swiftness. I think too many of the recent recordings really dwell on the Aria. I need to listen to it a few times to "rank it", but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart; Piano concertos 23-24


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg performing; Grieg: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7/ Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178/
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Prokofiev (1st) and Sibelius Violin Concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Campra: Messe de Requiem

The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Don Carlo

Five-act version

Carlo Bergonzi (Don Carlo), Renata Tebaldi (Elisabetta), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Filippo II), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Rodrigo), Grace Bumbry (Eboli), Martti Talvela (Il Grande Inquisitore)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Glass/Eno/Bowie-Low symphony.
> 
> Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Brooklyn P.O.


listening again and this really is enjoyable-atmospheric and appearing effective in reflecting the ambiguous mystery of the original Bowie album 'Low' where Eno in particular had such an influence.


----------



## Marinera

*Aux Marches du Palais* - _Romances & complaintes de la France d'autrefois_
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Intimate with Brahms Lieder

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Bartok*
> 
> *Bluebeard's Castle*
> 
> A stunning recording with Tatiana.The BBC Symphony Orchestra is not one of the top orchestras but they really give all their heart to reveal the rich detailed score under the inspiring Pierre Boulez.


Seeing lots of praise for this and the Kertesz recordings here over the last week. Both are great. But I also wouldn't want to be without this one (I have it as part of a very worthwhile Dorati-Bartok set but this is how it looks if you buy it on its own).


----------



## flamencosketches

I think I'm going to look into that Dorati Bluebeard. I have been meaning to check out that opera. Been hearing nothing but great things, and best of all, it's short from what I understand 

Current listening:









Der Schwan von Tuonela.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *György Kurtág*
> 
> CD 2
> 
> ...quasi una fantasia...Op.27 No.1
> Op.27 No.2 Double Concerto
> Samuel Beckett: What is the Word Op.30b


This is a record that has never made it onto my shelves since I bought it. I play it so often that it never gets stored. I didn't expect that much from it when I bought it.


----------



## joen_cph

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig
> 
> Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


A very good one IMO.


----------



## Larkenfield

Gorgeous... I've never heard Yo-Yo sound so deeply moving... beautiful arrangements...


----------



## Marinera

*Pierre de la Rue* _- Masses: Missa Paschale, Missa Ista est speciosa_
The Sound And The Fury


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Jan Łukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in motets of Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## AeolianStrains

Good morning:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## flamencosketches

I gotta get one of these Beethoven-Liszt CDs. I love what I've heard. How's this one? I am not familiar with Yury Martynov.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - orchestral works part two this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in D-minor B41 (1874):
Symphony no.5 in F B54 (1875):










Piano Concerto in D-minor B63 (1876):










_Serenade_ in E for strings D52 (1875):
_Serenade_ in D-minor for winds, cello and double bass D77 (1878):










_(8) Slavonic Dances_ for piano duet B78 - arr. for orchestra B83 (1878):


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Part : Symphony No. 4 "Los Angeles"*
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"/ Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/ Märchenerzählungen (4) for Clarinet, Viola & Piano, Op. 132
The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## sonance

Continuing with Sibelius:

yesterday:
Works for Piano
Olli Mustonen (ondine)










now:
Complete Karelia Music (completed and reconstructed by Jouni Kaipainen 1977) / Press Celebrations Music
Tellu Virkkala and Anna-Kaisa Liedes, soprano; Juha Kotilainen, baritone; Tampere Philharmonic Choir; Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila (ondine)


----------



## joen_cph

^ That Mustonen disc is a bit of a revelation, IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas 2-3-4

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## sonance

joen_cph said:


> ^ That Mustonen disc is a bit of a revelation, IMO.


joen_cph - Yes, definitely.

now:
Sibelius:
The Tempest Suite no. 1 and no. 2, Nightride and Sunrise
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam (ondine)


----------



## Vasks

*Elsner - Overture to "Sultan Wampum" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin - Etude, Op. 10, No. 1 (arr by Glazunov) (Kliegel/Naxos)
Stojowski - Piano Concerto #1 (Plowhright/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi.


----------



## Marinera

Liszt for piano and cello









Liszt - Années de pèlerinage. Claudio Arrau


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

AbendMusiken

Just arrived.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114219


*Guillaume de Machaut*

The Mirror of Narcissus

Gothic Voices
Christopher Page, director

1987

There is some beautiful a cappella singing on this album of songs from the 14th century.


----------



## Enthusiast

There were recommendations here over the last few days for two recordings of Schubert's 9th (or 8th as we might now be supposed to call it). One surprised me so I searched it out on Spotify ...









I must say I didn't like it so much. Some parts were OK but it also lapsed into the occasional rather jaunty passages - sounding like The Archers' theme tune for those who know it - and also didn't seem to have the pulse that the work needs. I am now thinking the recommendation must have been for a different recording (I think Gardiner redid it with the Vienna PO) that I have yet to hear?

The other recommendation was for an excellent performance - very slightly driven (as you might expect) but pure Schubert and very in touch with the pulse of the piece. And it really sings! I listened to it again to refresh my palate after the Gardiner. So many of Munch's recordings of the "great classics" are near the tope of the pile!


----------



## eljr

CD 2

Catalogue d'Oiseau

I had this on yesterday too but I fell asleep and never consciously heard it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner.


----------



## Itullian

Just received this 
Starting with some early works.


----------



## RockyIII

eljr said:


> CD 2
> 
> Catalogue d'Oiseau
> 
> I had this on yesterday too but I fell asleep and never consciously heard it.


Did it cause nightmares? Heh.


----------



## eljr

San Francisco Girls Chorus / Kronos Quartet / Valérie Sainte-Agathe
Final Answer

Release Date February 23, 2018
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
St. Stephen's Church, Belvedere, CA


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> Did it cause nightmares? Heh.


No, I was fine although I did dream I was covered in feathers!


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder', BWV 135_


----------



## haydnguy

-------------------------------------


----------



## Enthusiast

I have gone through most of my life without noticing that Buxtehude is worth noticing! This one is from perhaps my current favourite baroque ensemble and its lovely.


----------



## agoukass

Bach and Telemann: Flute Concertos 

Jean-Pierre Rampal
Saar Chamber Orchestra / Karl Ristenpart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - orchestral works part three for this evening.

_Three Slavonic Rhapsodies_ B86 (1878):










_Czech Suite_ in D B93 (1879):
_Prague Waltzes_ in D B99 (1879):
_Polonaise_ in E-flat B100 (1879):
_Polka_ in B-flat B114 (1880):










Violin Concerto in A-minor B108 (1880):










Symphony no.6 in D B112 (1880):


----------



## eljr




----------



## mvellom

Sibelius violin concerto, Lin, Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I am becoming obsessive about this work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114228


*Guillaume de Machaut*

Messe de Nostre Dame

Diabolus in Music
Antoine Guerber, director

2018

Medieval music can be very calming and soothing.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works*

Symphonie fantastique, Op.14
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Tristia, Op.18
The John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

La Damnation de Faust, Op.24
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

_CD1_


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550 

English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## MusicSybarite

canouro said:


> *Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works*
> 
> Symphonie fantastique, Op.14
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis
> 
> Tristia, Op.18
> The John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis
> 
> La Damnation de Faust, Op.24
> London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis
> 
> _CD1_


That is my reference recording for the _Symphonie Fantastique_. Davis was born to understand and perform Berlioz's music with sheer mastery and accomplishment.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> *Buxtehude*
> 
> AbendMusiken
> 
> Just arrived.


This disc is getting a lot of positive advocacy on the forum - I must investigate further.
But I did say I was going to listen more to what I already have on my shelves - another dilemma


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Bartok, String Quartet No 4 - Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, 7 Bagatelles Op 33 - Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Enthusiast

My first encounter with this disc. I guess if I listen to it often enough I'll become a better person. Stimulating, fun and lovely disc.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giuseppe Verdi*
_Attila
_
Libretto By - Francesco Maria Piave, Temistocle Solera

Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro Comunale
Bruno Bartoletti conducting

Opera d'oro, 2 CD Set
Recorded in Florence on December 1, 1962

From the Liner Notes:

This work was based on a blood-and-thunder drama popular at the time, *Attila, König de Hunnen* by the German playwright Zacharias Werner. It had been seriously considered by Beethoven as an opera subject, and would perhaps have been most suitable for Wagner, with its themes of redemption through the pure love of a woman and innocence betrayed, an Amazon who roams battlefields with her band of warrior maidens, and Druid priestesses who speak in riddles.

The premiere took place on March 17, 1846, at La Fenice in Venice, and received mixed reviews. The public loved it, however, particularly the moment when the Italian general Ezio cries to Attila the Hun, "The universe is yours; leave Italy to me!" That line never failed to bring Italian patriots to their feet.

Today, _Attila_ is considered minor Verdi, but it is heard with fair frequency and contains several fine numbers, especially Attila's hair-raising account of his nightmare, beginning "*Uldino! Non hai veduto?*" Bill Parker

Cast
Baritone Vocals [Ezio] - Gian Giacomo Guelfi
Bass Vocals [Attila] - Boris Christoff
Bass Vocals [Leone] - Mario Frosini
Soprano Vocals [Odabella] - Margherita Roberti
Tenor Vocals [Foresto] - Gastone Limarilli


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> This disc is getting a lot of positive advocacy on the forum - I must investigate further.
> But I did say I was going to listen more to what I already have on my shelves - another dilemma


 Oh dear..... you are in big trouble.:tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

Beethoven PC's #1 & 2 - Arturo Benedetti Michelangelli.


----------



## Barbebleu

joen_cph said:


> A very good one IMO.


And mine. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## agoukass

Gluck: Don Juan (Ballet Pantomime) 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Oceanides, Karelia Suite, Tapiola, Scenes historiques Suite, Finlandia, 2 Serenades for Violin. Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 4, Andris Nelsons and the Bostoners. A virtuosic and powerful performance in great sound.


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Keyboard Suites (HWV 428-30) 

Andrei Gavrilov 
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## haydnguy

From mailman today................

*Debussy*

Complete Works for Piano
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet

Volume 4/4


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> early start with Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> Prokofiev (1st) and Sibelius Violin Concertos.


a marvellous recording, listening again-includes some Sibelius 'miniatures' I forgot to mention!


----------



## Guest

A Mozart Symphony on two guitars? Yep, it sounds great!


----------



## Barbebleu

Beethoven PCs #3 & #5. Maestro Michelangeli again. Beethoven Piano sonata #4 tomorrow!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Valentin Radu leading the Ama Deus Chorus and Period-Instrument Ensemble in Vivaldi's "Magnificat", "Concerto in C Major" and "Gloria":


----------



## Barbebleu

I refer to my post #22475 above. No one appears to have spotted what I like to call my deliberate mistake or in actuality my careless reading of my iPod. I should have typed 3 not 2. As every schoolboy knows there are no extant recordings of Michelangeli playing Beethoven's PC #2 or for that matter, #4!! Mea culpa! Consider me now hanging my head penitentialy. :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'more, Eng. Horn. Membres Radio Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart (audite)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Historical Recordings & Rarities - Disc 4 (Warner Classics)*
- Symphony No.4
- The Bard
- The Tempest - Incidental Music/Suites 1 & 2
- Pelléas et Mélisande - Incidental Music
- In Memoriam: Funeral March
Sir Thomas Beecham & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Shostakovitch*
_Violin Concerto, Op. 99_ (First Recording)

Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York
Dimitri Mitropoulos conducting
David Oistrakh, Violin

Columbia Masterworks Lp Mono
A High Fidelity Recording

From the Liner Notes

"Late in 1955, there began to be small flurries of excitement in the U.S. musical world over the imminent, long-awaited appearance of David Oistrakh . . . he was scheduled for a recital date at Carnegie Hall, November 20th.

Already the excitement had grown enormously and began to have a life of its own. The tickets for that first recital were sold out two hours after the box office put them on sale.

Then came the avalanche. Orchestral concerts were announced. At Carnegie, subscription ticket holders for the Philharmonic season, who gobbled up the Hall's 2,700 seats, represented only a fraction of the demand, which exceeded the capacity of the house many times over.

Originally scheduled to leave the U.S. December 26th, Oistrakh was granted an extension of his stay here, permitting further concerts. The general public seats for these appearances-December 29, 30, and January 1 - were snatched up immediately as Carnegie officials all but barricaded themselves against the disappointed ticket-seekers.
. . .

For while reviewers differ in their analysis of his virtuosity, the overall conclusion is clearly that David Oistrakh is, indeed, one of the very greatest violinists of our time." Charles Burr


----------



## AeolianStrains

flamencosketches said:


> I gotta get one of these Beethoven-Liszt CDs. I love what I've heard. How's this one? I am not familiar with Yury Martynov.


I mostly chose Martynov to listen to first since it's on a foretepiano from 1867, so while not what Beethoven would have heard, closer to what Liszt would. He's superbly skilled at it, very clean execution, but I haven't listened to these cycles enough to compare him to others. I never really got into Leslie Howard, but I know he has a full cycle of it with Hyperion. The couple CDs I owned from his larger set weren't overly impressive though.

I certainly enjoy these by Martynov enough to get the rest of the cycle (in due time).


----------



## StrE3ss

Big fan of Dittersdorf


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114247


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado, conductor

2001

It is a lot of fun to listen to this comedic opera, and the recording quality is excellent.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28*
Richter, 1965 live performance on YouTube

This is an outstanding performance! The only drawback is a fair amount of audience noise. I'll try the 1986 live performance next. Josquin13, were any of your other recommendations similar to the Richter 1965 but with better sound quality?


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: The Tempest, Marche Slave, Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture, 1812 Overture 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Trio No.5 in C Major, KV 548

The Mozartean Players: Steven Lubin, piano -- Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Myron Lutzke, cello


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-3*
Claudio Arrau, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

These three concertos are performed superbly. As video game speedrunner and personality SpikeVegeta would say, that first one is a banger. Previously, I heard this group play the other two piano concertos. 4 was excellent, and 5 was merely competent. Still, there's no shortage of great 5ths out there, and I'm sure this won't be the last cycle I try.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 27

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/conductor)

Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; Bist du bei mir, BWV508/ Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben/ Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude/ Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht/ Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt/ 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen

Groups & Artists

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero; 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra/ Gabrieliana/ Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche/ Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti/ Sette Canzonette Veneziane.

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Larkenfield

Brendel Plays Bach. Superb!


----------



## sonance

more Sibelius:

The Complete Works for Violin and Orchestra
Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard (virgin)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - orchestral works part four this morning.

_(10) Legends_ for piano duet B117 - arr. for orchestra B121 (1881):
_(4) Miniatures_ for two violins and viola B149 - posth. arr. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. by 1945):










_Domov můj_ [_My Home_] - overture to the incidental music for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by František Ferdinand Šamberk B125a (1882):
_Scherzo capriccioso_ in D-flat B131 (1883):
Symphony no.7 in D-minor B141 (1884-85):










_(8) Slavonic Dances_ for piano duet B145 - arr. for orchestra B147 (orig. 1886 - arr. 1887):


----------



## NLAdriaan

Listening to 'O' and Magnificat by James Macmillan


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD's #'s 9-10:










Program: Stabat Mater Op.58
Performers: Washington Chorus and Orchestra
Conductor: Robert Shafer
Composer: *Antonin Dvorak*
Recording: Recorded 11/12-11/14/2000 at the Concert Hall, John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, Washington, D.C.
Format: CD (DDD-2002)
Label: Brilliant (2017)


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^
Good morning Joe, felling better?










Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^
> Good morning Joe, felling better?


Not at all. Time heals all wounds......but just in case, I think I'm going to take your advice and order a few CD's today to give myself the edge.:lol:


----------



## Marinera

Earlier it's been Gombert vol.3 performed by the Sound and the Fury.









Bach afterwards


----------



## Marinera

Now Bach Cantatas reissue with Andreas Scholl and Barbara Schlick on Naïve from 'The Baroque Cello' box set.

There were at least three previous reissues with different covers - originally on Astree label. The cd in this box set has altogether different cover art. I haven't got around to scanning it yet with my scanner in storage.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This is the recording I love the most .


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Marinera

Joe B said:


>


Really beautiful singing and voice from what little I've heard. I had to put on hold my listening to sample Jamie Barton's singing, especially after Joyce Didonato unreserved endorsement.


----------



## Joe B

Marinera said:


> Really beautiful singing and voice from what little I've heard. I had to put on hold my listening to sample Jamie Barton's singing, especially after Joyce Didonato unreserved endorsement.


Jamie's voice is excellent. Joyce's endorsement is positive and accurate. "All Who Wander" won BBC's "Music Magazine's Vocal Award". Brian Zeger's playing is always inspired. He is showing up on releases of art songs all over the place.


----------



## Enthusiast

Intense and surpsingly one of the best (in a very strong field):


----------



## Anna Strobl

G. Valentini Op. 7 No. 11


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor.


----------



## Anna Strobl

Johann Vierdanck Chamber Works, Parnassi Musici


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Anna Strobl

Antonin Reichenauer (c. 1694-1730) - Concerto in D minor for Cello, Strings and BC






View attachment 114267


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114265


*Franz Liszt*

Favourite Piano Works

Jorge Bolet

These beautiful, well played works were originally recorded from 1978 to 1985. This compilation was issued in 1995.


----------



## Anna Strobl

It is, simply, a mvt of a much larger piece but so wonderful!


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

1) Phantasiestucke op. 12
2) Kreisleriana op. 16

Elisso Wirssaladze, Klavier


----------



## Anna Strobl

Stravinsky's _The Soldier's Tale_

View attachment 114269


----------



## Anna Strobl

Peer Gynt! Complete! Best recording. IMO

View attachment 114270


----------



## Joe B

Kurt Masur leading the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig in a performance of Tschaikovsky's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Anna Strobl

Scottish bass David Ward's Père Laurence is outstanding in the finale. For me, perhaps the most stirring finale in all of vocal music.

View attachment 114272


----------



## Anna Strobl

And the most exciting, invigorating, fast-paced Sym #8 you will ever listen to. For awhile in the late 90s-early 2000s I curated a website about Scherchen, the rather iconoclastic conductor, with Myriam Scherchen, his daughter. TAHRA was her label.

View attachment 114273


----------



## Vasks

*Kalliwoda - Concert Overture #16 (Spering/cpo)
Brahms - String Quintet #2 (Raphael Ens/Hyperion)*


----------



## haydnguy

Anna Strobl said:


> And the most exciting, invigorating, fast-paced Sym #8 you will ever listen to. For awhile in the late 90s-early 2000s I curated a website about Scherchen, the rather iconoclastic conductor, with Myriam Scherchen, his daughter. TAHRA was her label.
> 
> View attachment 114273


Hi Anna, welcome to Talk Classical. You might wait just a little while before posting another attachment. When I click on one of them it comes back as invalid for some reason. The site administrator will check it out and figure out what's wrong. Thanks.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to this particular recording of my two favourite Sibelius symphonies......

the 3rd and the 5th performed by Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.

judging by the first few bars of the 3rd this is some recording/interpretation!


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrouchka & The Rite of Spring

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Enthusiast

Red Terror said:


>


There's a coincidence: I was listening to this:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - orchestral works part five for this evening.

Symphony no.8 in G B163 (1889):
_V přírodě_ [_In Nature's Realm_] - overture D168 (1891):
_Karneval_ [_Carnival_] - overture D169 (1891):
_Othello_ - overture D174 (1892):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor [_From the New World_] D178 (1893):


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Andante festivo, En saga, Pohjola's Daughter, Wood Nymph, Tapiola. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## Enthusiast

This was getting some attention in this thread a while ago and I had to hear it! Queyras is glorious. At the very least a very attractive record.


----------



## Malx

Iannis Xenakis, Nuits - Soloistes de choeur de l'ORTF directed by Marcel Couraud.

This type of vocal music is well off the beaten track for me - it is a piece I will have to listen to again but I found the sounds created intriguing.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*

Gurre-Lieder

James Levin
Munchner Philharmoniker

I bought this years ago on a whim and it's the only CD I can remember that put goose bumps on my arm. An outstanding CD.


----------



## Joe B

Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Moscow Synodal Choir and Russian National Orchestra in a collection of his works:










*Stabat Mater
Concerto grosso
Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif
Canciones de la muerte
De Profundis*


----------



## Zofia

agoukass said:


> Shostakovich: Cello Sonata; 7 Blok Romances*
> Janacek: Pohadka
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano*
> Emanuel Hurwitz, violin*
> Benjamin Britten, piano


A true legendary performance ٩( ⁼̴̶̤̀ω⁼̴̶̤́ )۶


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> This was getting some attention in this thread a while ago and I had to hear it! Queyras is glorious. At the very least a very attractive record.
> 
> View attachment 114278


Highly recommend AISN: B00H287OIO



Joe B said:


> Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Moscow Synodal Choir and Russian National Orchestra in a collection of his works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stabat Mater
> Concerto grosso
> Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif
> Canciones de la muerte
> De Profundis*


Will buy this danke...


----------



## Enthusiast

Zofia said:


> Highly recommend AISN: B00H287OIO


The Haydn? Yes, thanks. I try to get everything he records! But I suspect that is a doomed venture.


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> The Haydn? Yes, thanks. I try to get everything he records! But I suspect that is a doomed venture.


Why is it doomed I also have all of his records not a bad recording among them yet. Also saw a live performance was great night.


----------



## Itullian

I never tire of these quartets.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. Includes BWV 995-998.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 2, 3 and 5.

Franz Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Herbert von Karajan leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Brahms's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful series--well played and recorded.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - The first time I listened to this I wasn't really sure what to think of Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance". Time to investigate further:










edit: Well I guess it's going to take another listen to fully digest "Psalms of Repentance", but I think I'm half way there (like trying to understand/appreciate Penderecki with a casual listen).


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 16. Kelly, alto sax, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorch./Francis (CPO)


----------



## Sid James

*VAUGHAN WILLIAMS*
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
Concerto Grosso
- New Zealand SO/James Judd, Naxos

*RIMSKY-KORSAKOV* Scheherazade
*STRAVINSKY* Firebird Suite
- Orchestra de L'Opera Bastille/Myung-Whun Chung, Deutsche Gr.

*RAMIREZ*
Misa Criolla - Folk Mass based on the Rhythms and traditions of Hispanic America
Navidad Nuestra - Folk Drama of the Nativity
*arr. HAAZEN*
Missa Luba - Mass in Congolese Style
- Vocal soloists, ensembles and choir under Joseph Holt, Naxos

*GRAINGER*
Country Gardens, Piano Music Volume 2
- Leslie Howard, piano, Eloquence

_One reason why things of mine like Shepherd's Hey and Molly on the Shore are good is because there is so little gaiety and fun in them. Where others would have been jolly in setting them, I have been sad and furious._
*- Percy Grainger.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert. He has been my favorite for lieder since forever. I like to discover new artists, help is appreciated.


----------



## pickybear

Marin Marais - Pieces de viole de troisieme livre
Just puts the soul at ease.


----------



## bharbeke

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert. He has been my favorite for lieder since forever. I like to discover new artists, help is appreciated.


Have you tried Ian Bostridge?


----------



## Anna Strobl

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco, 1675-1742
2 Concerti à Quatro da Chiesa, Op.II 
Il Tempio Armonico


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114292


Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

The Great Serenades
- Serenade in D, KV 239, "Serenata notturna" 
- March in D, KV 249
- Serenade in D, KV 250, "Hafffner"
- Serenade in G, KV 525, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
- March in D, KV 335 No. 1
- Serenade in D, KV 320, "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

The works on this 1999 compilation album were originally recorded in 1981-1986.


----------



## StrE3ss

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Prince Rostislav


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Trios 1 and 5*
Van Swieten Trio

I am not sure what instrument is being used. It's not a modern grand or a harpsichord. If it's a fortepiano, it's one of the better ones I've heard. Trio 1 was high quality, and No. 5 was absolutely splendid!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*J.S. Bach*
_The Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord_

Jaime Laredo, violin
Glenn Gould, piano

1976 Columbia Masterworks 2-Lp

From the Liner Notes

"This "secular" period in Bach's career has been the subject of much debate among his biographers. Those who believe that his great sacred works were the ultimate expression of his art consider his five years at Cöthen wasted time. Laurence N. Field states that Bach was "spiritually speaking at least, not quite at home writing secular concertos and orchestral suites, nor did he do his best and most glorious work with that type of music." Others, on the contrary, feel that "music for music's sake was the aim and essence of his being," the "apparatus of worship." As Percy M. Young writes: "Bach was a religious man because he could not be otherwise and his religious self was his whole self. Whatever he did was done as a religious man . . . the orchestral suite is as religious as the church cantata."


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## JosefinaHW

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert. He has been my favorite for lieder since forever. I like to discover new artists, help is appreciated.


Songs of Schubert

and a couple more....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert. He has been my favorite for lieder since forever. I like to discover new artists, help is appreciated.


For other lieder composers besides Schubert and Schumann, definitely check out Gerald Finley.

The Sibelius is no longer available on YOuTube. Check it out on other streaming sites.
















Don't be fooled by the small number of listens....


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Beethoven: String Quartet in B Flat, Op.18, No.6

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Christian Zacharias


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Larkenfield

*Natalie Schwamova*


----------



## Joe B

bharbeke said:


> *Haydn: Piano Trios 1 and 5*
> Van Swieten Trio
> 
> I am not sure what instrument is being used. It's not a modern grand or a harpsichord. If it's a fortepiano, it's one of the better ones I've heard. Trio 1 was high quality, and No. 5 was absolutely splendid!


It is a fortepiano.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zofia said:


> Why is it doomed I also have all of his records not a bad recording among them yet. Also saw a live performance was great night.


Doomed because he is a growing star and will make more and more records. Will I be able to keep up?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in works by Paul Creston:


----------



## Zofia

Mother and I are going to enjoy in the cinema room before Father returns from America tonight...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonin Dvořák - sixth and final instalment of his orchestral works this morning.

_American Suite_ in A for piano D184 - arr. for orchestra D190 (1894 - arr. 1895):










Cello Concerto in B-minor D191 (1894-95):










_Vodnik_ [_The Water Goblin_] - symphonic poem D195 (1896):










_Polednice_ [_The Noon Witch_] - symphonic poem D196 (1896):
_Zlatý kolovrat_ [_The Golden Spinning Wheel_] - symphonic poem D197 (1896):
_Holoubek_ [_The Wild Dove_] - symphonic poem D198 (1896):


----------



## Joe B

James Levine leading the Chicago Symphony in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 7 - Song of the Night":


----------



## AeolianStrains

Listening to Hough play Schubert's Piano Sonata in A minor this morning.


----------



## Marinera

The earlier post with Tchaikovsky's romance ' The Mild Stars Shone For Us' prompted me to look up this version with Nadezhda Andreyevna Obukhova. Sensitive and tender performance. 
Year 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Messiaen obsession. This piece really takes you on a journey over its length (more than 2 hours in this account - Ogdon takes his time).


----------



## Marinera

Larkenfield said:


> *Natalie Schwamova*


What a find! She's incredible.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner, Tristan, Böhm, 1966.


----------



## Bourdon

*SWEELINCK*

CD 1


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Dr. Ox" (Kapp/Essay)
Bizet - Variations chromatique (Bourdoncle/Doron)
Hahn - Romance in A (Sewart/Hyperion)
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin (Dutoit/London)
Cras - Legende (Demarquette/Timpani)*

_and for about the next 3 weeks I'll be on the road so no real listening until early April._


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Passion Cantatas
Ach Herr! Lehr uns bedenken wohl, TWV 1:24/ Der am Ölberg zagende Jesus TVWV 1:364/ Ich will den Kreuzweg gerne gehen TVWV 1:884/Jesus liegt in letzten Zuegen TVWV 1:983/ Was gibst du denn, o meine Seele TVWV 1:1510

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El.


----------



## flamencosketches

How are Telemann's Cantatas? I was taught to see him as something of a "lighter" composer than JS Bach, but I understand they were friends and respected one another's work. Wasn't he Emanuel Bach's godfather? I shall certainly check out his music one of these days. I have a mild fascination with the Baroque which is just a few discoveries away from full blown obsession.

Current listening:

Karajan/Berlin: Sibelius' Finlandia, op.26.

Before this, it was Vänskä/Minnesota: Sibelius' Symphony no.5, op.82. What a genius composer. I'm starting to become obsessed off of a small number of works that I've heard. Looking to expand my library with a complete set of his symphonies, and more of the tone poems. It would barely be hyperbolic to say that his symphonies are up there with Beethoven's. Beautiful form, and his melodic gift was arguably up there with Schubert's, though in a different way of course, with 100 years of additional influence to reflect on. I love everything I've heard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Now that my Dvořák orchestral mini-binge is over I have decided to embark on a similarly lengthy session featuring orchestral works of Dimitri Shostakovich. Part one this afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.2 in B [_To October_] with finale for mixed chorus [Text: Aleksandr Bezymensky] op.14 (1927):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat [_The First of May_] with finale for mixed chorus [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] op.20 (1929):

















_Tahiti Trot_ op.16 - arr. of the Vincent Youmans/Irving Caesar song _Tea for Two_ and later used in the ballet _The Golden Age_ (1928):
Concert suite of eight pieces from the ballet _The Bolt_ op.27a (1930-31):
_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38a (1934):










Piano Concerto No.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet and string orchestra op.35 (1933):


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> How are Telemann's Cantatas? I was taught to see him as something of a "lighter" composer than JS Bach, but I understand they were friends and respected one another's work. Wasn't he Emanuel Bach's godfather? I shall certainly check out his music one of these days. I have a mild fascination with the Baroque which is just a few discoveries away from full blown obsession.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> Karajan/Berlin: Sibelius' Finlandia, op.26.
> 
> Before this, it was Vänskä/Minnesota: Sibelius' Symphony no.5, op.82. What a genius composer. I'm starting to become obsessed off of a small number of works that I've heard. Looking to expand my library with a complete set of his symphonies, and more of the tone poems. It would barely be hyperbolic to say that his symphonies are up there with Beethoven's. Beautiful form, and his melodic gift was arguably up there with Schubert's, though in a different way of course, with 100 years of additional influence to reflect on. I love everything I've heard.


You may be interested in this box


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114304


*Samuel Barber*

Adagio for Strings
Violin Concerto
Essay No. 1
Cello Concerto
Agnus Dei

This album from 2008 is a compilation of recordings made in 1977, 1987, 1988, 1989, and 1998.


----------



## joen_cph

flamencosketches said:


> *How are Telemann's Cantatas? *I was taught to see him as something of a "lighter" composer than JS Bach, but I understand they were friends and respected one another's work. Wasn't he Emanuel Bach's godfather? I shall certainly check out his music one of these days ...


His "_Ino_"-cantata 




is quite catchy & there are several good recordings. In general though I find his vocal music less ambitious and impressive than Bach's. Also sometimes with a lot of too short movements plus a lot of not-so-short recitatives.

By the way, concerning Baroque vocal music - in case you haven't tried, maybe some French Baroque? Rameau for example has a very varied oeuvre, both secular and sacred, and there's the lesser known Desmarets


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7
*

Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle.


----------



## joen_cph

*Morton Feldman* - _Cello & Piano works_ - Brilliant Classics
Not enthralling, but I'll be returning to it, it is quite unique/strange at times. Includes some early, extremely brief, Webernesque pieces too.

*Hugo Wolf*: _String quartet works_ - Prometeo4 - Brilliant Classics
Highly recommended, if you like middle- or late Beethoven quartets, or Schubert's String Quintet. Very good performances & sound.

*Weinberg / Vainberg*: _String Quartets_ - Danel4 - CPO Box
First listens, interesting cycle of course, the quartet's sound could be a bit warmer IMO.

*The Art of Maria Yudina *- Scribendum CD Box
Various stuff from the set, which has just arrived. I already know some of the material. Very varying quality sound- and performancewise. There's no booklet, btw.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Elly Ameling (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus, Edo de Waart.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> How are Telemann's Cantatas? I was taught to see him as something of a "lighter" composer than JS Bach, but I understand they were friends and respected one another's work. Wasn't he Emanuel Bach's godfather? I shall certainly check out his music one of these days. I have a mild fascination with the Baroque which is just a few discoveries away from full blown obsession.
> 
> .





joen_cph said:


> His "_Ino_"-cantata is quite catchy & there are several good recordings. In general though I find his vocal music less ambitious and impressive than Bach's. Also sometimes with a lot of too short movements plus a lot of not-so-short recitatives.
> 
> By the way, concerning Baroque vocal music - in case you haven't tried, maybe some French Baroque? Rameau for example has a very varied oeuvre, both secular and sacred, and there's the lesser known Desmarets


Here's your answer, nothing to add.


----------



## Manxfeeder

joen_cph said:


> His "_Ino_"-cantata is quite catchy & there are several good recordings. In general though I find his vocal music less ambitious and impressive than Bach's. Also sometimes with a lot of too short movements plus a lot of not-so-short recitatives.
> 
> By the way, concerning Baroque vocal music - in case you haven't tried, maybe some French Baroque? Rameau for example has a very varied oeuvre, both secular and sacred, and there's the lesser known Desmarets


I agree with both statements. Telemann is not out to ruffle your feathers, but still, his music is enjoyable, if not as deep as Bach, which was in keeping with his times. If you have a few minutes, compare his "Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu" with the same text setting by CPE Bach to see the difference.

The French Baroque is always fun to hear. In their sacred music, they tend to make their works continuous rather than broken up into segmented pieces. In addition to Rameau and Desmarets there are Mondonville, Campra, Laland, Lully and Couperin. Charpentier is a little bit of an outlier, because he has more of an Italian influence.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114313


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, conductor

This is a very nice album issued in 1995 of recordings made in 1991 and 1993.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Flute Concertos

Sharon Bezaly


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114314


*Samuel Barber*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
Adagio for Strings
Second Essay for Orchestra
The School for Scandal Overture

This is a 2009 reissue of a 1997 compilation of recordings from 1957, 1964, and 1965. I prefer these recordings of Adagio for Strings and the Violin Concerto over the ones by Previn/LSO and Oliveira I posted earlier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Respighi - Rimsky-Korsakov*


----------



## Bulldog

flamencosketches said:


> How are Telemann's Cantatas? I was taught to see him as something of a "lighter" composer than JS Bach, but I understand they were friends and respected one another's work.


Personally, I find that Telemann is at his best in the vocal works including the cantatas. He composed beautifully for the voices.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Pavane & Valses nobles et sentimentales

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano).


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps
The Cleveland Orchestra & Pierre Boulez


----------



## peeweenl

Just finished listening to Bacewicz Violin Concertos (all 6 of them). Great music, glad I discovered this. Also, some music from John Guthrie, a very nice clarinet concerto and some orchestral suites. This afternoon I've been listening to a live recording of Messiaen's Turangalila by the Tonkünstler Orchester conducted by Yutaka Sado. Maybe not the best but I do like the live element of it (which is clearly audible). Especially because I saw the Turangalila live just a few months back here in The Netherlands. What an experience!


----------



## Enthusiast

I've heard this a few times now and I do like it!









Also, following a recommendation on another thread ...


----------



## Anna Strobl

Very, very Czech stylization done grande romantische






And quite an unknown :


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MusicSybarite

peeweenl said:


> Just finished listening to Bacewicz Violin Concertos (all 6 of them). Great music, glad I discovered this. Also, some music from John Guthrie, a very nice clarinet concerto and some orchestral suites. This afternoon I've been listening to a live recording of Messiaen's Turangalila by the Tonkünstler Orchester conducted by Yutaka Sado. Maybe not the best but I do like the live element of it (which is clearly audible). Especially because I saw the Turangalila live just a few months back here in The Netherlands. What an experience!


Yes, the Bacewicz concertos deserve wider recognition. I'm especially fond of the Nos. 3 & 4.


----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and the BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keat's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Merl

I really like most of this set. Listened to Davis' broad but beautifully realised account of Sibelius' 1st symphony this morning. Just lovely.


----------



## starthrower

I love Crumby music!


----------



## mvellom

Mahler 5, Schwarz, LSO


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz performing Gallician and Latin sacred songs from 15th century Spain:


----------



## haydnguy

*Rameau*

Marcelle Meyer, piano



> Marcelle Meyer (French: [mɛjɛʁ]; 22 May 1897 - 17 November 1958) was a French pianist. She worked with a group of musicians known as *Les Six* of whom she was the favored pianist.


----------



## millionrainbows

Egon Wellesz (1885-1974), Symphony No. 1 (1945-46). Just getting started on this 9-symphony box (CPO) which arrived in today's mail. Interesting so far, harmonically complex, contrapuntal, rich-sounding, nicely recorded in 2003.


----------



## starthrower

I have both the Meyer, and Wellesz sets. Bravo!


----------



## haydnguy

Vronsky said:


> Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps
> The Cleveland Orchestra & Pierre Boulez


I was just going to listen to that only mine is "Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky". Somehow I have a feeling that yours is better.


----------



## haydnguy

starthrower said:


> I have both the Meyer, and Wellesz sets. Bravo!


I just can't stop listening to Meyer. She is so good.


----------



## haydnguy

Anna Strobl said:


> Very, very Czech stylization done grande romantische
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And quite an unknown :


I can't listen to all of them at the moment but they both sound wonderful. Especially the first one at the beginning.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - Kronos Quartet plays Terry Riley's "Salome Dances for Peace":


----------



## Itullian

Thibaudet, complete piano music.
Excellent


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-7th Symphony.

Barshai and the WDR SO.


----------



## Flavius

Britten, Finzi, Holst: Cantata, Requiem, Psalms. Ainsley, Varcoe...City of London Sinfonia/ Hickox (Chandos)


----------



## Guest

While he doesn't hammer out the Sonata with the same intensity as Horowitz (with whom he worked on the piece), Demidenko, or Kissin, it's still quite good.


----------



## Dimace

I salute you all my best friends! I'm back to Berlin and as always ready for more quality music. Please, allow me to restart very traditionally with someone who needs no many words> *Vladimir Horowitz and the his 2nd (as SONY recording) Original Jacket! *

If you love the MAESTRO, this collection is a must. Ten CDs of great beauty, for glorious quality piano until you fell KO from the his melodies and interstellar pianistic art!









_*tomorrow, I will look carefully (I hope) your presentations. I'm sure there are many new treasures there._


----------



## haydnguy

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Luonnotar, Pohjola's Daughter, En Saga, King Christian II, The Bard. Valjakka, Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Berglund (EMI)


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Kronos Quartet plays Terry Riley's "Salome Dances for Peace":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Songs. Hynninen, Tampere Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Serenade in D major for Flute, Violin and Viola, Op. 25_

Karlheinz Zöller, Flute ⬩ Thomas Brandis, Violin ⬩ Siegbert Ueberschaer, Viola

Chamber Music
Beethoven Bicentennial Collection
Volume IX
In Co-Operation with the Beethoven Archive Bonn

Deutsche Grammophon, 5 Lp Box, 1971

From the Liner Notes:

It was quite common for eighteenth-century composers to mark their scores for flute or violin - they considered the instruments interchangeable to some extent. But Beethoven was specific here (and quite rightly) in calling for flute, violin and viola, even though he did approve a later transcription for flute or violin and piano, made by Franz Keinheinz, and published as Op. 41 in 1804. Here, though, he sanctioned the substitution of the violin, obviously only for mercenary reasons. The Serenade-perhaps the most charming of all Beethoven's early works - dates from 1796. Most of the best wind players were then in Vienna, and wind scores were naturally popular. Consequently there was a run of works in E flat (a compatible key for wind instrumentalists); Op. 25 - in D major - broke the pattern. The movements are short and were written, possibly, with mobility in mind. Haydn had composed the "_Cassations-Music_" for street players years earlier.


----------



## Joe B

Tove Ramlo-Ystad leading Cantus with Frode Fjellheim (joik and synthesizers) and Snorre Bjerck (percussion):








192/24 FLAC


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Piano Sonata in D Minor, Op.49

Constance Keene, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

Chamber Music (continued)
Beethoven Bicentennial Collection
Volume IX
In Co-Operation with the Beethoven Archive Bonn

Deutsche Grammophon, 5 Lp Box, 1971

_Piano Trio In C Minor, Op. 1, No. 3_
William Kempff, Piano ⬩ Henryk Szeryng, Violin ⬩ Pierre Fournier, Cello

_String Quintet In C Major For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And Cello, Op. 29_
Amadeus-Quartett with Cecil Aronowitz, 2nd Viola

_Septet In E Flat Major For Violin, Viola, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello And Double-Bass, Op.20 _ 
Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet

_Piano Trio In D Major, Op. 70, No. 1_
Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet

_Piano Trio In B Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke"_
William Kempff, Piano ⬩ Henryk Szeryng, Violin ⬩ Pierre Fournier, Cello

_Quintet In E Flat Major For Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn And Bassoon, Op. 16_
Jörg Demus, Piano
Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

_String Trio In G Major, Op. 9, No. 1_
Trio Italiano D'Archi
Bruno Giuranna, Viola ⬩ Franco Gulli, Violin ⬩ Giacinto Caramia, Cello


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

After today's discussion about 'symphonies' vs. 'suites', I can now play this CD after all these years!


----------



## haydnguy

starthrower said:


> I have both the Meyer, and Wellesz sets. Bravo!


I saw the CD yesterday although with all the boxes I can't lay my hands on it right now I'll play it tomorrow. But I also have the following.

*Tailleferre*



> Marcelle Germaine Tailleferre (French: [tɑjfɛʁ]; 19 April 1892 - 7 November 1983) was a French composer and the only female member of the group of composers known as *Les Six*.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 6 Moments Musicaux / Sonata D644/ Deutsche D783
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Bruckner Symphonies 1-9
Karajan/BPO
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

This is about my third or fourth run through of the Bruckner cycle, and it's really clicking for me now. The BPO under Karajan plays these symphonies like Olympian gods.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start to Friday with Philip Glass-Symphony no.3 and shorter pieces-Interludes 1 and 2 from 'Civil War',Mechanical Ballet from'The Voyage' and The Light.

Performed by Dennis Russell Davies with the Vienna Radio Symphony Orch./Stuttgart Chamber Orch.

had not listened to this for years and came here by a very indirect route-Pmsummer posted a cd by Teemo Andres which I then bought and it included the wonderful 'Paraphrases of Brian Eno' which then lead me to get out both Eno's albums of the 70's and the 'Low Symphony' by Glass/Eno/Bowie and now here I am!


----------



## elgar's ghost

An earlier than usual start to the day for me. Dmitri Shostakovich - orchestral works part two, and if the fourth symphony won't wake me up properly then nothing will!

_Five Fragments_ op.42 (1935):



Symphony no.4 in C minor op.43 (1935-36):



Symphony no.5 in D minor op.47 (1937):



Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939):



_Suite on Finnish Themes_ - seven arrangements of Finnish folk songs for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra WoO (1939):


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind.


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO performing Brahms' Haydn Variations.

Gielen passed away recently and he is a conductor I have only become aware of over the last few years i but find his interpretations consistently attractive.My initial encounter was with his recording of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd and unfortunately he did not complete the cycle.This interpretation of the Haydn Variations has so much grace and good humour that one cannot help but smile and I must admit to now wondering what he did with Beethoven......further investigation needed!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck: Alceste

Vienna version

Kirsten Flagstad (Alceste), Raoul Jobin (Admeto), Thomas Hemsley (Apollo/Sommo Pontifice), Alexander Young (Evandro), James Atkins (Herald/Oracle), Marion Lowe (Ismene), Joan Clark (Eumelo), Rosemary Thayer (Aspasia)

Geraint Jones Singers, Geraint Jones Orchestra, Geraint Jones.


----------



## Jacck

*Martinů - Otvírání studánek* (probably not of interest to non-Czech speakers, since there is a lot of spoken text)
*Hindemith - Suite "1922" op. 26*
*Siegmund von Hausegger - Natursymphonie (1911)*


----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> I was just going to listen to that only mine is "Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky". Somehow I have a feeling that yours is better.


I am not so sure about that. Boulez is much more accurate, that's for sure, but Stravinsky's account of his Rite is a really good one. His technical command of an orchestra was merely OK but so many of his recordings of his music are among the very best.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Stringquartet No.4


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Triple Concerto

Gordan Nikolitch (violin), Tim Hugh (cello) & Lars Vogt (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra-Bernard Haitink


----------



## millionrainbows

Vincent Persichetti Sonata No. 11, Op. 101 (1965); Sonata No. 12 {Mirror Sonata), Op. 145 (1982) • Geoffrey Burleson, piano. More atonal than his "fresher" sounding early sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

String Sextet 1 & 2

The Rafael Ensemble


----------



## Joe B

John Jetter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in William Grant Still's "Wood Notes", "Symphony No. 2", and "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114265
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Favourite Piano Works
> 
> Jorge Bolet
> 
> These beautiful, well played works were originally recorded from 1978 to 1985. This compilation was issued in 1995.


A waterfall of beautiful presentations and suggestions from you, dear friends. I mostly worked with likes, because of the quoting restrictions (only 5 post to be quoted) and personal knowledge limitations (unknown issues, artists or directors, etc.) Elgars Ghost's (example) Dvorak's suggestions were excellent, but I knew only the issue with Dorati and not the other two.

Here, our friend Rocky, came to us with Jorge and Liszt. A sacred combination. Bolet gave to us some of the most monumental Liszt's recordings in human history. The Dream of Love (a touchy title) also has been used from Daniel, many years after, for a similar Liszt recording. (By the way, Daniel's Consolations MUST be heard from everyone loves the Master) I'm not compare Jorge and Daniel. It should be unfair. *Jorge is HISTORY and maybe one of the few Liszt's true incarnations.* An other American (and this is not a coincidence) who has given (and took) everything to (from) the Master. *What I want to say is that ANY Liszt-Jorge affair is extremely precious and unique.*

I will come again with Jorge, proving that he was not only one of Liszt's greatest but also a complete romantic phenomenon (I'm not speaking of Rachmaninov, where also he has written history).

_*if I put ALL todays pianists together (with an exception of 4,5 names) they will not make Jorge's left foot..._


----------



## millionrainbows

Ussachevsky, Vladimir (1911-1990) • Sonic Contours (1952) from Pioneers of Electronic Music


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar, Cello Concerto - Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano/Klid (Silent Woods), Op. 68 / 5/Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33 for cello and orchestra

Jean-Guihen Queyras, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - orchestral works part three this afternoon. Despite the recording here of the 7th being credited to USSRSSO/Konstantin Ivanov various musicologists have argued that this performance is actually the Melodiya recording from 1975 by the Moscow PO under Kirill Kondrashin.

Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (1939-41):



Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):



Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):



Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48):


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a Byrd record I have enjoyed quite a lot over the last month.


----------



## millionrainbows

Davidovsky: Synchronisms No. 5 (1969) cond. Harvey Sollberger.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra.

Antje Weithaas (violin)

NDR Radiophilharmonie- Hermann Bäumer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Atmospheric and haunting: easy to like!


----------



## mvellom

Schubert Symphonies 3 & 8, Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Opera Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition, Vol. 1: Op. 1-6*

Trio sonata for 2 violins & continuo, Op. 1 - _CD 1-2_
Salvatore Accardo, Franco Gulli, Rohan De Saram, Bruno Canino

Sonata for violin & continuo, Op. 2 - _CD 3-4_
Salvatore Accardo, Rohan De Saram, Bruno Canino


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

CD 11


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Anna Strobl

I am a fan of the countertenor voice. Jaroussky nails this.


----------



## Andolink

The praise this recording is getting from all the internet classical reviewers is deserved. This is not one of my favorite Mahler symphonies but it is certainly put in its best light here.


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Symphony No. 8_


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Zoltán Kodály*

Sonata for Solo Cello Op. 18


----------



## Faramundo

Extraordinary variety of climates (that go back a long time)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Joel Revzen leading the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in two works of Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy:










Very spirited playing. Recording engineers and production did an outstanding job.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi*
> 
> CD 11


Do you recommend that set?


----------



## Joe B

Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in Han Rott's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## canouro

*Scherzi Musicali*

Biber: Sonatas a 6 "Die Pauern-Kirchfahrt genannt" "Sonata jucunda" "Campanarum, vulgo Glockeriana",
Battalia a 10, Serenada a 5 "Der Nachtwächter", Sonata "La Pastorella"

Schmelzer: Balletto a 4 "Polnische Sackpfeiffen" In G

Walther: Sonata "Imitatione del Cuccu" in G

_Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel_


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Do you recommend that set?


You have a PM .


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-3rd Symphony.

Performed by Lief Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. this may be established as my favourite recording of one of my favourite symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Pacifica String Quartet.

From the recently arrived boxed set of the complete Quartets with a few from other Soviet composer thrown in for good measure.
The box merely collects the four double CD sets as originally released complete with their original artwork.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-3rd Symphony.
> 
> Performed by Lief Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. this may be established as my favourite recording of one of my favourite symphonies.


......and on to the 5th-an equally impressive recording-just the right pace with an expansive and atmospheric sound.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Barcarolle, Nocturne Op 27 No 2, Mazurka Op 50 No 3 - Dinu Lipatti.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Berglund and the COE.


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - orchestral works part four, beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow morning.

_Pesn' O Lesakh_ [_The Song of the Forests_] - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeniy Dolmatovsky] (1949): 
_Nad Rodinoi Nashei Solntsye Siyaet_ [_The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_] - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeniy Dolmatovsky] (1952):










Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953, but poss. begun and completed between 1946 and 1951):



_Suite for Variety Orchestra_ WoO - a.k.a. (incorrectly) as _Jazz Suite no.2_ (mid-late 1950s):










Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):


----------



## Jacck

*Takashi Yoshimatsu - Symphony No. 4, Op. 82* (Sachio Fujioka, BBC Philharmonic)
I forgot, how amazing Yoshimatsu is - all his symphonies and the memoflora concerto


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Joe B

Kent Trittle leading Musica Sacra in choral works by Robert Paterson:


















edit: Track #3, "Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep", a poem written by Mary Elizabeth Frye, is wonderfully set.


----------



## Malx

Last disc of the evening some music ideal to wind down to:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Smetana, Moldau*

I just ordered this set, so now I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114387


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade No. 7, "Haffner"
Serenade No. 6, "Serenata notturna"

Prague Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

1988

I got this to compare to some other recordings I have of the same works.


----------



## D Smith

Catching up on some new recordings.

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2. Lisa Batiashvili/Nezet-Seguin/COE. The two concertos are performed beautifully; Batiashvili's tone and technique continue to impress, as well as her interpretation. The only negatives here are the filler; arrangements for violin and orchestra from Cinderella, Romeo and Juliet and Love for Three Oranges. These pieces are so well known, it's odd to hear them re-arranged.










Stravinsky: Rite of Spring. Debussy: La Mer. Jaap van Zweden/NY Phil. A live recording from a concert last year. This is a good performance of Rite of Spring but a little buttoned-up for my taste. I prefer a wilder approach (Bernstein's 1959 recording is still my favourite). The Debussy, however, is beautifully conducted and the orchestra sounds superb. My only quibble is that some sections were recorded so low they were hard to hear.










Shostakovich: Symphonies 6 & 7. Nelsons/Boston. Another excellent set of live recordings by Nelsons. The performance of the 7th symphony is really excellent and one I'll be returning to often. The filler is good too, including a very lively Festive Overture, one of the best I've heard. Recommended.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*
_Octet, Op. 20
String Symphonies Nos. 10 and 12
_
I Musici

Philips Stereo Lp
1974

From the Liner Notes:

In the history of music Felix Mendelssohn represents one of the few examples of precocious maturity. As a child, he and his elder sister Fanny created as great a stir as Wolfgang and Nanneri Mozart once had. . .

The year 1825 was of decisive importance for Felix's future career. On the one hand he achieved an artistic breakthrough with the String Octet and the overture to Shakespeare's _*"A Midsummer Night's Dream"*_, which may be regarded as his first real masterpieces; on the other, his father came to terms with the idea that his son should eventually become a musician. In March of that year he took Felix with him on a trip to Paris, where the youth had to play for Luigi Cherubini. The Director of the Conservatoire, known for the severity of his judgments, made no secret of his astonishment and admiration, and so Felix was now allowed to devote himself entirely to music.


----------



## Forsooth

*Faure: Requiem (1893 version) and other sacred music*
The Cambridge Singers
Member of the City of London Sinfonia
Directed by John Rutter
Collegium Records

*Mozart: Complete Sonatas for Piano & Violin*
Bin Huang, violin
Yin Zheng, piano
Vermeer Records, 2017



Joe B said:


> Kent Trittle leading Musica Sacra in choral works by Robert Paterson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Track #3, "Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep", a poem written by Mary Elizabeth Frye, is wonderfully set.


Yes, I agree about "Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep." The entire album has a nice feel. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114388


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Eugene Onegin

Orchestre de Paris
Semyon Bychkov, conductor

Originally released in 1993, this is a 2005 reissue. It is a very nice recording of the opera.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in works of Howard Hanson:










Both symphonies and the elegy are fantastic. Schwarz and the orchestra give their all. John Eargle captured the performance wonderfully. This is one of my most cherished CD's.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114389


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Sleeping Beauty

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Antal Dorati, conductor

Originally recorded in 1979-1981, this album was issued in 1995. This is an excellent recording of the ballet, and I enjoy it a lot. Due to the name, one might think it is appropriate to listen to before bedtime, but it is mostly quite lively.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*

1) Serenade
2) 5 Pieces for Orchestra
3) Ode To Napoleon

Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## senza sordino

I got behind posting and reading this thread. I'm now caught up. But I've been listening to the following lately

From Spotify 
Dvorak String Quartets 12&13









Dvorak Symphony no 9









From my collection 
Dvorak Violin Sonata, Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces, Janacek Violin Sonata. Wonderful disk









Dohnanyi Piano Quintets 1&2









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Africa, Symphony No. 2 & Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Laura Mikkola (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.......

Brahms 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53, etc.

Elzbieta Szmytka, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, John Connell

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle.


----------



## Dimace

To listen music is important and wonderful (any kind of music.) To have the knowledge about what we are listening, the ''established reason'' of our preferences is of paramount importance and helps also our musical development. They said (and proved) that also the animals are not indifferent to music. They enjoy it._ But we have the power to master it (to one certain level of course) if we could explain some musical elements and details, every serious performer is giving to us. 
_

I have written about my admiration of Bolet. It is (maybe) known that he mastered the Liszt and the Rachmaninov. But these two titans are well played and very famous. There are also other pianists who made wonders with them. But who made wonders with César-Auguste-Jean-Guillaume-Hubert Franck? 


Please, listen to this video and tell me if ONE (only one) pianist can play so perfectly these difficult slow passages. (with the exception of Alicia) Also note the PERFECT duration (according to the composer) of the performance (must be 17.00 to 17.10) We are talking for piano from another unknown galaxy:* The Bolet Galaxy! 
*


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114388
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> 
> Eugene Onegin
> 
> Orchestre de Paris
> Semyon Bychkov, conductor
> 
> Originally released in 1993, this is a 2005 reissue. It is a very nice recording of the opera.


*The best EO! Period and congratulations! *


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Chopin, Barcarolle, Nocturne Op 27 No 2, Mazurka Op 50 No 3 - Dinu Lipatti.
> 
> View attachment 114377


Life was unfair with Dinu. He died very young. We are talking about THE PIANIST! So much FFFFFFFFFFFFF piano, should be illegal for the other poor pianists, the Romanian destroyed with only one-two pages of Chopin. Three times better than Cortot and I stop here… Bravo Malx!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Mozart - Schumann

Mahler: Piano Quartet (in one movement) in A minor Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47

Berlin Piano Quartet.


----------



## Jacck

*Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ *(Antoni Ros-Marbà)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Listening to Webern as conducted by Karajan. Passacaglia op 1 and 5 movements op. 5

A rather unexpected and very successful match, especially in this package with 2nd Viennese School highlights.

Recommended

Hilarious irrelevant detail is the enclosed postcard (how about an anachronism) with not the composers, but the conductor in typical Godlike pose:lol


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - orchestral works part five this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.11 in G-minor The Year 1905 op.103 (1957):










Symphony no.12 in D-minor [_The Year 1917_] op.112 (1961):



Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor [_Babi-Yar_] for bass, bass choir and orchestra [Texts: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] op.113 (1962):



Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1960):








***

(*** same recording but with thankfully different artwork)

String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 - arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.110a (orig. 1960 - arr. 1960): 
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 - arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.118a (orig. 1964 - arr. 1968):


----------



## Larkenfield

My favorite idiomatic Schumann Symphonies:


----------



## deprofundis

Currently listening to perhaps the best Claude Goudimel recording so far, direction: Michel Corboz Messe ''le bien que j'ay'' + six psaume , ensemble vocal de lausanne
maitrise de saint-piierre-aux-liens de bulle.

Afterward thee Nicholas Gombert Missa De pacem + renaissance motets of also the might of Adrian Willaert whit Veni sancte spiritus than non other than Clemens non Papa: Dum complerentur follow by Gombert (of course) Allellouia spiritus, ending by the mysterieous Johannes Lheriter Te matrem Dei that deserve a post hhe dose cameo on LP and cd but im not aware of a full album by Lheritier as far as my knowledge goes.

Than i might listen to so Gesualdo on vox is Tenebrae responsoria arare album not even listed on discog or whatever..

Have a nice day dearest folks :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra- Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La Mer
Nocturnes
Printemps
Rhapsody for Clarinet and orchestra - Gervase de Peyer


----------



## jim prideaux

as a consistent advocate of what can appear to be the relatively overlooked symphony from the Sibelius cycle (the 3rd)I had always personally imagined the slower central movement to essentially an interlude-this morning I realised while listening to Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. that in fact almost the opposite might be the case-that indeed the central movement is the focus and the effective realisation of this may be a reflection of the effectiveness of the conductor!.....there is a 
rarefied and unfolding beauty in the movement where an inevitable momentum is combined with a melodic logic and in the hands of Segerstam it encourages a sense of reflection and contemplation.....

so now I listen to Berglund and the COE to see if the experience is repeated and I can am beginning to also realise that it may also be a question of my evolving perception!:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> as a consistent advocate of what can appear to be the relatively overlooked symphony from the Sibelius cycle (the 3rd)I had always personally imagined the slower central movement to essentially an interlude-this morning I realised while listening to Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. that in fact almost the opposite might be the case-that indeed the central movement is the focus and the effective realisation of this may be a reflection of the effectiveness of the conductor!.....there is a
> rarefied and unfolding beauty in the movement where an inevitable momentum is combined with a melodic logic and in the hands of Segerstam it encourages a sense of reflection and contemplation.....
> 
> so now I listen to Berglund and the COE to see if the experience is repeated and I can am beginning to also realise that it may also be a question of my evolving perception!:tiphat:


Always take the unexpected into account.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Weber; Clarinet Concertos 1 and 2+ Clarinet concertinos + Quintet (arr. for clarinet and strings)

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## canouro

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies*

Symphony No. 1 in G minor, FS 16 (Op. 7)
Symphony No. 2 ("De fire temperamenter"), FS 29 (Op. 16)
Symphony No. 4 ("Det uudslukkelige"; "Inextinguishable"), FS 76 (Op. 29)

Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Saint-Saens, Symphony in F, "Urbs Roma."


----------



## Andolink

*A. Vivaldi*: _Cantatas, Concertos & Magnificat_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Re-released on Eloquence, Sir Reginald Goodall's excellent _Tristan und Isolde_. I have it on cassette tape (that old!), signed by Goodall himself, and now I have it on CD:









This release has fairly basic packaging and minimal documentation, but don't let that put you off; it's a fantastic recording.









I prefer the original cover, above.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114401


*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, director

This is a 1988 recording of vocal works written about 800 years ago. Can you say polyphony, boys and girls?


----------



## Enthusiast

For only 60 minutes of music not the best deal ever but the quality - music and performances - makes up for it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Solti's recording is how I want this piece to sound.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Piano Trios 4 & 3. 









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet. Terrific disk.









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture. My favourite symphony of Dvorak. A live recording that sounds great, which you wouldn't know until the rapturous applause at the end. 









Smetana String Quartet no 1 From my life, Janacek String Quartets 1 & 2. What a fabulous disk.









Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from the Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake Act 1 (outside the Palace, "in the park/on the terrace") Yablonsky Russian State Symphony

Prince Siegfried and his bumbling chamberlain, Wolfgang really know how to throw a party : )


----------



## bejart

Joseph Michael Gross (1701-1783): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Niklas Eklund on trumpet with the Drottingham Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Superb.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Mazurkas. Ashkenazy. Excellent set. Ashkenazy plays them with confidence and a sense of surprise. Not really a romantic approach, but nice to have.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Saint-Saens, Symphony in F, "Urbs Roma."
> 
> View attachment 114396


I have also the old EMI issue. (1st one) Martinon made GREAT work with the Saint of musicians. To be suggested.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas, BWV 111, 123, 124 & 125_


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## NLAdriaan

As per recommendation of Josquin13 (this is something of a desert island disc to him/her) here on TC, I got this indeed wonderful CD of Orlando Consort with motets of Josquin Desprez.

Thanks Josquin13, a new line of incredible fine music was added to my discotheque! I gladly repeat the recommendation.


----------



## Itullian

#5


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> As per recommendation of Josquin13 (this is something of a desert island disc to him/her) here on TC, I got this indeed wonderful CD of Orlando Consort with motets of Josquin Desprez.
> 
> Thanks Josquin13, a new line of incredible fine music was added to my discotheque! I gladly repeat the recommendation.
> 
> View attachment 114407


This is the same CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.6

The Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of Bartok masterpieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114410


*Igor Stravinsky*

Chamber Works & Rarities

This 2003 album is a compilation of recordings from 1962, 1985, 1986, 1991, 1992, and 1994.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Michael Stern: Kansas City Symphony, Elgar - Enigma Variations; Vaughan Williams - Wasps · Greensleeves


----------



## canouro

*Saint-Saëns - Samson & Dalila*

Olga Borodina, José Cura, Jean-Philippe LaFont, Robert Lloyd, Egils Silins 
Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart, Piano Concertos No. 25 in C, k. 503, No. 9 in E-flat, k. 271: Richard Goode, piano, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. 
No complicated Romantic notions here, just structural revelations. It is what it is.


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens: Symphonie en fa majeur "Urbs Roma". Martinon/OrchestreNational ORTF. For Saturday Symphony, though Saint-Saens never called it such. Not his best work and has a particularly lugubrious third movement. However, it's worth hearing for a very well written fourth movement, with lots of his personal touches and flair, and a lovely, delicate conclusion. Excellent performance by Martinon.


----------



## Enthusiast

A rich and varied recital ...


----------



## MusicSybarite

canouro said:


> View attachment 114395
> 
> 
> *Carl Nielsen: Symphonies*
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in G minor, FS 16 (Op. 7)
> Symphony No. 2 ("De fire temperamenter"), FS 29 (Op. 16)
> Symphony No. 4 ("Det uudslukkelige"; "Inextinguishable"), FS 76 (Op. 29)
> 
> Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


My favorite set of them.


----------



## Guest




----------



## MusicSybarite

_Scheherazade_ is one of those works you can't tire of. Despite countless recordings and overexposure of it, it remains so fresh and vivid!


----------



## Joe B

Laszlo Dobszay and Janka Szendrei leading Schola Hungarica in Gregorian Chant from Aquitaine:


----------



## AeolianStrains

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Make that two of us.


----------



## canouro

*Lucerne Festival*

Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Annie Fischer, Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
Leon Fleisher , Swiss Festival Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and final instalment of Dmitri Shostakovich's orchestral works for this evening.

Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966):










_Kasn' Stepana Razina_ _The Execution of Stepan Razin_ - cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Text: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1964):
_October_ - symphonic poem op.131 (1967):










Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Maria Rilke] (1969):










Symphony no.15 op.141 (1971):


----------



## bharbeke

I finished Volume 1 of the Complete Piano Trios set by the Van Swieten Trio. Here are the Hoboken numbers of my favorites:

2, 5, 6, 8, 10-14, 36, 40

The fortepianist and violinist of the trio are great musicians (the cello doesn't really get a chance to shine in these, but the player at the least does not detract from the music).


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in David Diamond's "Suite from the Ballet TOM", "This Sacred Ground" and "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## Colin M

MusicSybarite said:


> _Scheherazade_ is one of those works you can't tire of. Despite countless recordings and overexposure of it, it remains so fresh and vivid!
> 
> View attachment 114424


 Great posting and totally agree. Unimaginable melodies that seem fresh every time you here them. Whenever I get to the right side of the Classical cabinets (where he sits among the CDs under Russia I always smile.


----------



## Malx

A composer I rarely listen too these days:

Mendelssohn, Symphony No 5 - VPO, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## haydnguy

*Spohr*



> Louis Spohr ([ˈluːi ˈʃpo:ɐ], 5 April 1784 - 22 October 1859), baptized Ludewig Spohr, later often in the modern German form of the name Ludwig, was a German composer, violinist and conductor. Highly regarded during his lifetime, Spohr composed ten symphonies, ten operas, eighteen violin concerti, four clarinet concerti, four oratorios and various works for small ensemble, chamber music and art songs.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: The Twenty-Fifth Hour - The Chamber Music of Thomas Ades* Calder Quartet with Thomas Ades (piano) on Signum Classics















A thoroughly enjoyable disc.


----------



## Malx

Using my unscientific random selection process the following disc was selected - I didn't feel in the mood for the song cycle so I opted to listen to the additional selection of five lieder three of which are mentioned on the cover.


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Using my unscientific random selection process the following disc was selected - ...


Now that's a good line! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Pavane, Jeux d'eau, Menuet Antique*

Crisp, unsentimental, lovely playing. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Malx

Next selection:


----------



## canouro

*Johann Philipp Förtsch - Dialogs, Psalms & Sacred Concertos*
La Capella Ducale & Musica Fiata, Roland Wilson


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan on Winter & Winter








An engaging piece, with some beautiful and precisely atmospheric passages.


----------



## Itullian

Acts 4 & 5


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10. Karajan/Berlin. A favourite very well-played disc. Quite recommended.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Gospel According to the Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic and Los Angeles Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG








An oratorio by John Adams. Quite dramatic. Excellent!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

John Taverner, Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas - The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Korngold violin concerto. Was very impressed with her video on technical exercises. I have been playing Schradieck exercises on my guitar. Slow is good!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Minor, KV 406

Melos Quartet with Franz Beyer on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss. viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Andante festivo, En saga, Pohjola's daughter. Wood-Nymph, Tapiola. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114448


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. I
Nos. 23, 24, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 46, 50, 52

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

There were some mixed reviews of this 2005 album. I enjoy it, although I haven't heard enough other recordings to talk intelligently about the differences.


----------



## Bkeske

Earlier listened to an watched this very unique Bach piece live via the DCH.









Now, a good night for streaming, and cruising the Chicago Symphony section....thus far:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114452


*Antonio Vivaldi*

5 Violin Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Viktoria Mullova, violin

Released in 2005, this is one of my favorite Vivaldi albums. Mullova plays the Jules Falk Stradivarius violin, made in 1723. I don't know why she can't afford something newer.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## AeolianStrains

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114452
> 
> 
> *Antonio Vivaldi*
> 
> 5 Violin Concertos
> 
> Il Giardino Armonico
> Giovanni Antonini, conductor
> Viktoria Mullova, violin
> 
> Released in 2005, this is one of my favorite Vivaldi albums. Mullova plays the Jules Falk Stradivarius violin, made in 1723. I don't know why she can't afford something newer.


This is top quality Vivaldi! I have a few of her albums, and she is always so great to listen to.


----------



## Bkeske

One more this evening....maybe...more


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Felix Mendelssohn*
*Music from Marlboro*
_Quintet in A Major, Op. 18
Quintet in B Flat, Op. 87_

Cello - Sharon Robinson
Viola - Heiichiro Ohyama, Kim Kashkashian
Violin - Ani Kavafian, Jaime Laredo

Music Director - Rudolf Serkin

Columbia Masterworks, Lp, 1978

_From the Liner Notes:_

Felix Mendelssohn's contribution to the chamber music of the nineteenth century is not large from the numerical standpoint, but stylistically his works hold a significant place between those of Schubert and Brahms. Mendelssohn began his career as a pianist and composer, completing his first piano quartet by the age of twelve; in 1826, at seventeen, he had written the first of his two string quintets with two violas. While this early quintet maintains the classical structure of Mendelssohn's predecessors, it also incorporates his advances in writing for the violin-advances brought about through contact with the foremost musicians of his day.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director
_
Explore Music / EMI Decca_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georg Friedrich Händel*
_Samson_
Oratorio in Three Acts

Orchestra - English Chamber Orchestra
Directed By - Raymond Leppard
Text By - Newburgh Hamilton

RCA Red Seal
4 Record Set
Complete Recording

From the Liner Notes:

"Handel continued writing and producing Italian opera, his first love, until *Esther* popped up again. One Bernard Gates staged a private performance of the work for Handel's birthday, and it was repeated a few times upon request. Somehow the score was pirated, and a public performance was announced without Handel's knowledge. For someone else to make money off of his music was more than the businessman in him could stomach. His response, as usual, was swift action: he rewrote the piece and made arrangements for it to be mounted at the King's Theatre in the Haymarket as quickly as possible. At this point suppressive puritanism raised its censorious head; the politically powerful Bishop of London objected to the staging of a religious subject. The announcement of *Esther* concluded thusly; "There will be no Action on the Stage, but the House will be fitted up in a decent Manner, for the Audience." And so oratorio came to England." Stoddard Lincoln

Soprano Vocals - Janet Baker
Alto Vocals - Helen Watts
Bass Vocals - Benjamin Luxon, John Shirley-Quirk
Tenor Vocals - Robert Tear
Choir - London Voices


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

Smetana Ma Vlast, Richard III, Wallenstein's Camp, Hakon Jari, Prague Carnival, selections from The Bartered Bride. Most enjoyable two disks









Dvorak Symphony no 6, Janacek Idyll 









Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8 & 9, Carnival Overture 









Joachim Violin Concerto in Gm in one movement, Violin Concerto in Dm in the Hungarian style. A disk I've not listened to much. It's pretty good, though not in the same category as the more famous Brahms Concerto. 









Bartok Six String Quartets. Fantastic stuff


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Dimace

Without any logical explanation, at the WEs I listen *Parry.*

So, *I wish you a wonderful Sunday *with Parry's *5th Symphony (Symphonic Fantasia 1912)* a masterwork of the famous English post romantic school, which can put in shame MANY classical and romantic composers (as almost every Parry's work) FFFFFFFFFF it! I was born in wrong country... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: New World Symphony & Smetana: Má Vlast

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


>


Bought this one.
 ( see latest purchase for the story.)


----------



## opus55

A musical evening!

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2
Daniel Barenboi | New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Schubert: Symphony No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker, Karl Bohm


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *Lucerne Festival*
> 
> Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
> Annie Fischer, Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
> Leon Fleisher , Swiss Festival Orchestra, George Szell


Annie und Leon! The FFFFFFFF combo! I'm not keen on Audite Label, but this one looks like a hammer! Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bazzini: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3

Quartetto Bazzini



> An enjoyable performance of two unknown quartets by this neglected Italian composer with the third being a real find. - MusicWeb International, November 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Without any logical explanation, at the WEs I listen *Parry.*
> 
> So, *I wish you a wonderful Sunday *with Parry's *5th Symphony (Symphonic Fantasia 1912)* a masterwork of the famous English post romantic school, which can put in shame MANY classical and romantic composers (as almost every Parry's work) FFFFFFFFFF it! I was born in wrong country... :lol:


It is rare indeed to hear a German say he would have preferred to be British for musical reasons!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: La stravaganza - 12 concerti, Op. 4

I Musici, Feredico Agostini.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Dmitri Shostakovich this morning - this time most of the piano music.

_24 Preludes_ op.34 (1932-33):










Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ op.13 (1927):
Piano Sonata no.2 op.61 (1943):
_(7) Dances of the Dolls_ WoO (1952):










_24 Preludes and Fugues_ op.87 (1950-51):


----------



## Merl

Got up early this morning and saw the Death and the Maiden thread so it inspired me to play this quite exceptional disc. Whilst it doesn't surpass the Hagen's for me the sheer power of the performance and the stunning recorded sound make it a pleasure to listen to. Fortunately I had my headphones on when this one started or Mrs M would have been screaming at me. Classic.


----------



## Enthusiast

My start to the day:


----------



## Zofia

*Berlioz: L'Enfance Du Christ *

*AISN: B07MWQHNB3*​


----------



## deprofundis

Dear lady & gentelmen ,dear mister Taggart, im listening to this awesome thick in density ,quality and sound for purist, musicologist, audiophile.Were talking of one of the best Gregorian album in vynil, like a breathe of fresh air, or a cold glasse of clear water, may i subject on Decca- Chant Gregorien lead by Dom Joseph Gajard o.g.b
Choeur des moines de l'abbaye - Saint Pierre de Solesme.

What about Le LLIBRE VERMELL on Erato this might be good it's sunday, please everyone enjoy the music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)/ Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75/ Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181/ Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171/ Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8/ Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4/ Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius 1st Symphony.

This is now officially my favoured recording of the work as for once I get it......it was always the one of the seven that I had enjoyed the least but in this performance it appears illuminated and concise.


----------



## eljr

Ensemble Organum / Marcel Pérès
Le Chant des Templiers: Chant of the Templars - XIIe siècles

Release DateJanuary 4, 2019

Duration01:14:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Malx

A very fine RVW recording from what maybe an unexpected source.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Taggart

O rare Jordi Savall. An excellent bag of delights.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, Pierot Lunaire (1912), Ensemble Modern, cond. Peter Eötvös, Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano. Today, 112 years later, this still sounds as fresh as a rotting Venus flytrap.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*










CD 2


----------



## canouro

*Carl Orff - Carmina Burana*

John Shirley-Quirk, Norma Burrowes, Louis Devos, Brighton Festival Chorus
Antal Dorati, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3, 'Private Passions' with choreographer Mark Morris. 
Lou Harrison - Symphony 3, 4th mvt. 'Largo Ostinato' 
Wow! This is gorgeous! 
There's a piano version as well which is just as attractive.


----------



## Malx

Martinu, Symphony No 3 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Rogerx

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano) performing;Schubert.

4 Impromptus, D899/ Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4/ Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1/ Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2/ Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3/ Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili (piano) performing;Schubert.


That's a great cover. I had to look twice to make sure it wasn't a painting.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Merl said:


> View attachment 114457
> 
> 
> Got up early this morning and saw the Death and the Maiden thread so it inspired me to play this quite exceptional disc. Whilst it doesn't surpass the Hagen's for me the sheer power of the performance and the stunning recorded sound make it a pleasure to listen to. Fortunately I had my headphones on when this one started or Mrs M would have been screaming at me. Classic.


I recently bought this! It was just on sale on Hyperion for £5. A great deal, I say.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili (piano) performing;Schubert.
> 
> 4 Impromptus, D899/ Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4/ Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1/ Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2/ Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3/ Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960
> 
> Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)


I would be interested in your thoughts on this new release.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a great cover. I had to look twice to make sure it wasn't a painting.


It's not a bad cover but in general I don't like covers where the attention is emphasized on the performer wich is common practise these days.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Bach Choir and Kansas City Chorale in sacred works by Josef Rheinberger:


----------



## Faramundo

a masterpiece :


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> It's not a bad cover but in general I don't like covers where the attention is emphasized on the performer wich is common practise these days.


Of course, you're dealing with a buying public which is half awake and half interested, so performers have to do things like that just to grab attention. And it got my attention this morning as I was scrolling through, half awake (Is that Ophelia? Is that Pre-Raphaelite?), so I guess it worked.


----------



## Enthusiast

Norgard - including the 2nd violin concerto.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Bourdon said:


> It's not a bad cover but in general I don't like covers where the attention is emphasized on the performer wich is common practise these days.


I've noticed this with titles on covers, too:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 3 - NBC SO, Toscanini (recording of a broadcast from October 28th 1939).

The disc I have came with the BBC MM back in around 1998:









I believe this to be the same recording:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven & Chopin*

Piano Quartet Wo036 No.3
Clarinet Trio Op.11

Introduction and Polonaise Brillante


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs part one of two.

Although they remain largely unfamiliar, DSCH's songs make for an interesting body of work as some of them run parallel to the circumstances behind some of his orchestral compositions, especially during the 'naughty step' years. Some of the songs on the second disc are the 'hit single' by-products of the rent-paying, trouble-dodging movie work, but on the first disc his inner fears and bitterness can be found tucked away in his choice of texts for the Pushkin and some of the 'English' settings. Even the seemingly innocuous _Fool's Songs_ from King Lear could have a hidden agenda (unless I'm overthinking things as usual). To cap it all, the _Anti-Formulist Rayok_ has got to be one of the most biting musical satires of the last century, if you know the backstory.

_Two Fables of Ivan Krylov_ for mezzo-soprano, female choir and chamber orchestra op.4 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano op.4a (1921-22):
_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and orchestra op.21 - arr. for tenor and piano op.21a [Texts: anon.] (1928-32):
_Ophelia's Song_ for mezzo-soprano and piano - arr. of the song from the incidental music to the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32):
_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46 (1936-37):
_Cordelia's Ballad_ for mezzo-soprano and piano - arr. of the song from the incidental music to the William Shakespeare play _King Lear_ op.58a (1940):
_The Fool's Songs_ for baritone and piano - arr. of the songs from the incidental music to the William Shakespeare play _King Lear_ op.58a (1940):
_Six Romances on Verse_ by English Poets for bass and piano op.62 [Texts: Sir Walter Raleigh/Robert Burns/William Shakespeare] (1942):










_The Counterplan Song_ for baritone and piano - arr. of the song from the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 [Text: Boris Kornilov] (1932):
Two songs for soprano and piano op.72a - arr. of two songs from the music for the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ op.72 [Texts:Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):
_The Dawn is Rising_ for baritone and piano - arr. of the song from the film _The Meeting at the Elbe_ op.80 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1948):
_The Song of Peace_ for soprano, baritone and piano - arr. of the song from the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
_The Tender Girl Song_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano and piano - arr. of the song from the music to the film _The First Train_ op.99 [Text: ] (1956):
_We Had Kisses_ - song for baritone and piano op.98a [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (prob. mid-1950s):
_Satires (Pictures of the Past) - Five Romances on Verses by Sasha Chorny_ for soprano and piano op.109 (1960):
_Spring, Spring..._ - song for baritone and piano op.128 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1966):
_Anti-Formulist Rayok_ - satirical cantata for bass, mixed choir and piano WoO [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich***] (begun poss. as early as 1948 and completed/revised by 1968):

(*** authorship of the text allegedly claimed by Lev Lebedinsky)


----------



## canouro

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 5*
Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Beethoven Symphony No 3 - NBC SO, Toscanini (recording of a broadcast from October 28th 1939).


I really like that one. And it comes with a great memory: when I first heard it, they were staging a Civil War re-enactment at the park a mile away. As I was listening to the second movement, there were these cannons firing in the distance. It was very evocative.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I would be interested in your thoughts on this new release.


She's playing like a true professional, she's understanding Schubert completely, whilst she has a few great players who recorded this works in front of her, this one is a definitely must have. ( That's if you a Schubert fan) This is only based on just on time spinning.
Excellent recorded by the way, piano not to loud.


----------



## Rogerx

Something completely different ;



Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49/ Capriccio italien, Op. 45/ Beethoven: Wellington's Victory, Op. 91 (Battle Symphony)

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, University Of Minnesota Brass Band
Antal Dorati


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Something completely different ;
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49/ Capriccio italien, Op. 45/ Beethoven: Wellington's Victory, Op. 91 (Battle Symphony)
> 
> Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, University Of Minnesota Brass Band
> Antal Dorati


Ah...quality time....this was my first one.


----------



## Enthusiast

Roussel's Bacchus and Ariane ... great!









Then a recent favourite - an extraordinary chamber disc.


----------



## eljr

Isang Yun: Sunrise Falling
Matt Haimovitz / Dennis Russell Davies
2018
Classical


----------



## Zofia

Liszt: Sardanapalo; Mazeppa


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner: Symphony no. 4 "Romantic"*
Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater/Giovanna d'Arco (Arr. M. Taralli for Voice & Orchestra)

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass), Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonino Fogliani.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114485


*Claude Debussy*

Angela Hewitt, piano

Recorded in 2011, the works on this album range from invigorating to dreamy and are very well performed by Hewitt. The sound quality is outstanding. If I close my eyes, it is as if I am sitting on the front row.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Symphony No.6
Scythian Suite


----------



## NLAdriaan

I am in fairytale land, with this wonderful recording of Zauberflote by Rene Jacobs!


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Fantasy on Polish Airs in A Op 13 - Claudio Arrau, LPO, Inbal.

Sumptuous romanticism from a young Chopin played by a not so young Arrau.


----------



## Enthusiast

K310, 311, 330, 331 and 332 from this ...


----------



## canouro

*Saint-Saens: Les 5 concertos pour piano*
Serge Baudo, Orchestre de Paris, Aldo Ciccolini


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

*Barber -* Symphonies 1 and 2; School for Scandal; Adagio for Strings


----------



## Itullian

My man Otto doing some Berlioz, Schumann and Schubert.
Love it


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartet D.810. String Quintet D. 956. Listened to this again because of the current thread. one of my favorite recordings of these works. Very recommended.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm now off from work, and a big project is finished. And then I'm going on holiday in two days. I'm listening to a lot right now.

Part four of a Central European listening project, for lack of a better term.

Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for violin and orchestra in Fm, Mazurek for violin and orchestra in Em, Humoresque 









Janacek Jealousy, Violin Concerto 'The Wandering of a little soul', The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddler's Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti 1&2









Bartok Solo Violin Sonata, Sonatas 1&2 for violin and piano, Rhapsody for violin and piano 1&2, Romanian folk dances. I don't listen to this cd enough, it's really enjoyable 









Bartok Violin Concerto #2, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto Fantastic disk


----------



## Zofia

Enthusiast said:


> K310, 311, 330, 331 and 332 from this ...
> 
> View attachment 114488


How is this? I own his Le Sacre du Printemps which I thought he did very well on. Not heard enough of him but I liked what I hear.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> It is rare indeed to hear a German say he would have preferred to be British for musical reasons!


Culture and spirit are everything, my dearest. England is closer to my musical taste and needs. There is no Beethoven, Wagner, Strauss, Korngold (all musical Icons to me) but in the romantic field, which is the decided factor to any of my musical decisions the Englishmen managed to produce works which are speaking more to my soul. If we had a ballet conversation I had written that should be preferable to be a Russian, etc... (and for the piano, Hungarian :lol: despite the fact that the Meister had NOTHING to do with Hungary. He was 100% German in everything but the soul, which was Magyar to the bone.)


----------



## Zofia

Dimace said:


> Culture and spirit are everything, my dearest. England is closer to my musical taste and needs. There is no Beethoven, Wagner, Strauss, Korngold (all musical Icons to me) but in the romantic field, which is the decided factor to any of my musical decisions the Englishmen managed to produce works which are speaking more to my soul. If we had a ballet conversation I had written that should be preferable to be a Russian, etc... (and for the piano, Hungarian :lol: despite the fact that the Meister had NOTHING to do with Hungary. He was 100% German in everything but the soul, which was Magyar to the bone.)











Remain calm I will fetch the doctor...


----------



## Dimace

opus55 said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


Months ago, I made very negative comments for Haitink and his (at least) 12th (1912) symphony. The 7th, also, was unimpressive. *I would like to hear your opinion* (I'm open to any opinions for Dmitri, because he isn't someone I'm very qualified to comment... Of course I have ears and many symphonic circles of the Russian) Thanks, my friend!


----------



## Dimace

Zofia said:


> View attachment 114497
> 
> 
> Remain calm I will fetch the doctor...


:lol::lol: You are right, my girl! I'm completely nuts! I remember, many years ago, I was in the USSR. I lost two times my tickets to watch ballets. After, I realized that I had no more money for new tickets. I had to borrow money from friends to come back. (Gott sei Dank, I didn't write that, for many musical reasons, I would also like to be an American... :lol Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Berlin.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Culture and spirit are everything, my dearest. England is closer to my musical taste and needs. There is no Beethoven, Wagner, Strauss, Korngold (all musical Icons to me) but in the romantic field, which is the decided factor to any of my musical decisions the Englishmen managed to produce works which are speaking more to my soul. If we had a ballet conversation I had written that should be preferable to be a Russian, etc... (and for the piano, Hungarian :lol: despite the fact that the Meister had NOTHING to do with Hungary. He was 100% German in everything but the soul, which was Magyar to the bone.)


Well, you will be welcome ... but be quick before our island floats off towards the Americas.


----------



## joen_cph

Dimace said:


> Months ago, I made a very negative comments for Haitink and his (at least) 12th (1912) symphony. The 7th, also, was unimpressive. *I would like to hear your opinion* (I'm open to any opinions for Dmitri, because he isn't someone I'm very qualified to comment... Of course I have ears and many symphonic circles of the Russian) Thanks, my friend!


Maybe listen to the 8th with Haitink, at good volume. If it can't convince you, none of his probably can.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zofia said:


> How is this? I own his Le Sacre du Printemps which I thought he did very well on. Not heard enough of him but I liked what I hear.


I have liked Say since I first heard him - some 15 years ago - and this set seems to show that he is maturing nicely. I really liked his Rite set, too, even though there is now some serious "competition" and love the recital CD he made with the then very young Patricia Kopatchinskaja. He also recorded a few Mozart concertos and holds his own. But not everyone likes his playing. You can sometimes hear him singing along in this Mozart set which doesn't bother me but would upset some. I think this is a fine set. But I did think while listening to it today that I should go through the same works with a few other pianists in the next day or two. I have two others sets of the sonatas and a good few other recordings of most of those I listened to today. I'll probably post my thoughts when/if I do.


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> Schubert: String Quartet D.810. String Quintet D. 956. Listened to this again because of the current thread. one of my favorite recordings of these works. Very recommended.


Thanks, I ordered it 
The samples sounded great!


----------



## bejart

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A Major, BWV 896

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Well, you will be welcome ... but be quick before our island floats off *towards the Americas.*


Bingo! England and USA in one great packet! Float! Float! :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-1st and 10th ('fragment') Symphonies.

Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quintet in C Major, Op.58

Bruno Meier on flute with the Stamitz Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Jan Peruska, violins -- Josef Kekula, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## joen_cph

Besides the Yudina box from Scribendum, also

Samazeuilh, complete piano works. Nice, but not essential.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/June/Samazeuilh_piano_GP669.htm


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams - Film directed by Penny Woodcock - a Channel 4 production on Decca DVD








This Channel 4 film production of the Adams opera was perhaps a risky project, with the director new to filming an opera. In creating the film some of the original music has been cut. As I haven't heard any other version of this opera I can not judge how much of a loss this is, but in his comments John Adams seems happy with the tauter version in the film.

I believe this opera is still controversial in America, being thought too sympathetic to the terrorists by many. On the whole I feel it to be a brave attempt to tackle the subject matter.


----------



## canouro

*Jean Gilles: Messe des Morts - Rameau's Funeral, Paris, 27. IX.*
Capriccio Stravagante, Collegium Vocale Gent, Skip Sempe


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Atlanta SO, Yoel Levi.

This is a disc that I find myself reaching for more frequently these days when wanting to hear this symphony - I reckon I must like it!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in a binaural recording of Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Atlanta SO, Yoel Levi.
> 
> This is a disc that I find myself reaching for more frequently these days when wanting to hear this symphony - I reckon i must like it!
> 
> View attachment 114501


Atlanta Symphony Orchestra! Only for this reason, I found the CD very interesting. It seems that in USA, every State, has a good SO! SUPER! (in Germany, the same. Also in smaller cities ...)


----------



## joen_cph

ldiat said:


>


Don't know the performance, but it's a great work by Händel ...


----------



## joen_cph

Joe B said:


> Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in a binaural recording of Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":


Didn't know Jorge Mester was still conducting; he' s known from a lot of Louisville LPs, some of them must be from the 60s ..


----------



## Joe B

joen_cph said:


> Didn't know Jorge Mester was still conducting; he' s known from a lot of Louisville LPs, some of them must be from the 60s ..


This disc is now 22 years old.

edit: But it sounds amazing!


----------



## joen_cph

Mester's Louisville LPs show an engaged & lively conductor. I looked him up, and he is still active.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorge_Mester
http://www.ugto.mx/noticias/noticia...ter-will-be-the-guest-for-osug-s-next-concert


----------



## haydnguy

*Various*


----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy leading The Philadelphia Orchestra in a 1981 recording of Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 6 - Pathetique":


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Honegger*
_Le Roi David_
A Symphonic Psalm In Three Parts After A Drama By René Morax

L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet conducting

Decca Lp recorded 13th-15th October 1956

From the Liner Notes:

"*Le Roi David* was intended to hold the attention of an unsophisticated audience, and its somewhat lurid emotional and stylistic contrasts must be judged accordingly. Honegger was the first to admit this. But the sincerity and theatrical effectiveness of the work cannot be denied, and its popularity is by no means undeserved. The music has its roots in a dualism that is fundamental to the whole of Honegger's creative output: an almost feminine sensibility that expresses itself in terms of simple diatonic and modal harmony is associated with an assertive, even anguished, masculinity that inclines towards rugged four-square rhythms, dense polychordal harmony, and heavy instrumentation." David Drew

Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Marie-Lise De Montmollin
Narrator - Stephane Audel
Tenor Vocals - Michel Hamel
Voice Actor [The Witch] - Pauline Martin
Chorus - Chœur Des Jeunes De L'Église National Vaudoise


----------



## pmsummer

DARDANUS SUITE
*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
English Baroque Soloists
John Elliot Gariner - director
_
MHS via Erato_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_


Asie
La Flûte Enchantée
L´Indifférent
Words By - Tristan Klingsor

L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande 
Ernest Ansermet conducting

Decca Lp recorded October-November 1954

From the Liner Notes:

"Ravel composed his ravishingly beautiful *Shéhérazade* song-cycle in 1903, when he was twenty-eight. By that time his now world-famous piano pieces, *Pavane pour une Infante défunte* and *Jeux d'eau*, were already written, and so was the string quartet. Ravel had achieved maturity as an artist, even though the fact was not recognized at the Paris Conservatoire, where that same year he failed to gain the Premier Grand Prix de Rome at his third attempt.

*Shéhérazade* is the title of the volume from which Ravel chose his three poems. Its author, Tristan Kingsor (a Wagnerian disguise for Leon Leclére), was a close friend of Ravel's and a brilliantly versatile person-painter and composer as well as a poet. Ravel came under the spell of his highly sensitive and colourful evocations of the Orient, and decided to set some of them to music. He chose three poems rich in descriptive possibilities, rather than more obviously lyrical ones." David Drew

*Ravel*
_Deux Mélodies Hébraïques_

Suzanne Danco With L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande 
Ernest Ansermet conducting

From the Liner Notes:

"Ravel's share in these songs of 1914 was to supply an accompaniment to the age-old Hebrew melodies, the first on a ritual text, and the second a gently ironic folksong. The clarity with which the vocal line is set in relief is a measure of his discretion and success." David Drew


----------



## Itullian

Recommended


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114504


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe

There are a number of violinists who have made very fine Bach concerto albums. This is one from 2009.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114505


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concertos

Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Kahane, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

This album is from 2003 and includes the exact same four concertos as Fischer's album above in #22890. I like them equally well.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I picked up a CD called "The Name Symphonies" by Mozart and am going through that right now. Linz, Paris, Haffner, Jupiter and etc.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Les Laissons - Tchaikovsky


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114507


*Gioachino Rossini*

Guillaume Tell

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lamberto Gardelli, conductor

1973 original recording, 1988 digital remastering, and 2010 reissue

I like this opera. It is almost four hours long, so I won't have time to listen to it in entirety tonight.


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114507
> 
> 
> Gioachino Rossini
> 
> Guillaume Tell
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Lamberto Gardelli, conductor
> 
> 1973 original recording, 1988 digital remastering, and 2010 reissue
> 
> I like this opera. It is almost four hours long, so I won't have time to listen to it in entirety tonight.


It's a masterpiece!


----------



## opus55

Dimace said:


> Months ago, I made very negative comments for Haitink and his (at least) 12th (1912) symphony. The 7th, also, was unimpressive. *I would like to hear your opinion* (I'm open to any opinions for Dmitri, because he isn't someone I'm very qualified to comment... Of course I have ears and many symphonic circles of the Russian) Thanks, my friend!


This is the only symphonic set that I had fair amount of experience with. It is a superbly recorded set (overall) performed by a Western orchestra. I only have few other single CD recordings of Shostakovich symphonies to compare but I think Haitink's interpretation doesn't let the composer to come through completely. Regardless, this set sounds wonderful when played loud.



joen_cph said:


> Maybe listen to the 8th with Haitink, at good volume. If it can't convince you, none of his probably can.


I approach Shostakovich differently - certainly not in the same Russian tradition as Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninoff. He lived in Soviet Union and I don't imagine there to be a lot of warmth, especially for a musician. Dmitri is dark, sarcastic, sometimes brutal. Well, that's how I enjoy DSCH. My favorites are 7th and 10th symphonies (there are few more but can't remember the numbers as he wrote 15 of them!).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Gould (Bach) - Well Tempered Clavier Book II.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

John Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles
LA Opera










An opera sung in English, a rare entry in my collection.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Trio Op. 9 No. 3 in C minor. How many people know this powerful work? Ludwig in his best C minor mood!


----------



## bejart

And Haydn fine in his C Minor mettle as well ---










Haydn: Symphony No.52 in C Minor

Sir Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## KenOC

More Beethoven, the Eroica by Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburghers. What a powerhouse this is! Is it the best Eroica out there?


----------



## haydnguy

--------------------------------------------
*Bartok*


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Jerzy Semko.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jorge Bolet Plays Liszt • Piano Concerto No. 1 in Eb major • Sonata in B minor • Mephisto Waltz • Hungarian Fantasy (Price-Less)
Picked this up at Goodwill, because I like Bolet. Later I realized that this is an old Everest recording in a reissue, recorded in 1960. Bolet does not disappoint!


----------



## MusicSybarite

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, String Trio Op. 9 No. 3 in C minor. How many people know this powerful work? Ludwig in his best C minor mood!


I know it, and yes, it's a stunning work!


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Brahms' 2nd Symphony.

Skrowaczewski and the Deutsche Radio Phil.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

1) Missa Choralis
2) Via Crucis

Thomas Trotter, organ
Leigh Melrose, baritone
CORYDON SINGERS

Matthew Best, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel.


----------



## haydnguy

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, String Trio Op. 9 No. 3 in C minor. How many people know this powerful work? Ludwig in his best C minor mood!


I cannot seem to find that particular CD on Amazon, could you recommend an alternate CD of this work?


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov - Orchestral Works

Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34/ Legend (Conte féerique), Op. 29/ Neapolitan Song, Op. 63/ Sinfonietta on Russian Themes in A minor, Op. 31/ The Maid of Pskov/ The Maid of Pskov: Overture/ The Tsar's Bride Overture.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky.


----------



## Itullian

This is beautiful stuff.


----------



## joen_cph

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Very unusually, the pianist chose to pose like the drowning Ophelia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophelia_(painting)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Jacck

*Saint-Saëns - Samson and Delilah*


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I cannot seem to find that particular CD on Amazon, could you recommend an alternate CD of this work?


https://www.amazon.de/Beethoven-Säm...-6&keywords=beethoven,+sämtliche+streichtrios

FOUND! :lol:

(these double CDs tend to be lately also good collectibles. They are coming both in English and German and I noticed that many times one issue (never both) has an increased value)


----------



## Dimace

opus55 said:


> This is the only symphonic set that I had fair amount of experience with. *It is a superbly recorded *set (overall) performed by a Western orchestra. I only have few other single CD recordings of Shostakovich symphonies to compare but I think Haitink's interpretation doesn't let the composer to come through completely. * Regardless, this set sounds wonderful when played loud.*
> 
> I approach Shostakovich differently - certainly not in the same Russian tradition as Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninoff. He lived in Soviet Union and I don't imagine there to be a lot of warmth, especially for a musician. Dmitri is dark, sarcastic, sometimes brutal. Well, that's how I enjoy DSCH. *My favorites are 7th* and 10th symphonies (there are few more but can't remember the numbers as he wrote 15 of them!).


100% agreement! Thanks a lot!

(Dmitri was INTERNATIONAL super star. In USA, this is an example, the radio and SOs were fighting for the rights to transmit or to perform his works. Lenny told that great amount of money has paid from orchestras he was conducting, because the audience made every time sold out for the Russian. In USSR, Stalin, who was insane, had provoked him and other artists many problems. But Dmitri, in comparison with other musicians, he had a fairly good time. What I believe for the symphonies quality is that the first 8 are very good. After, the quality is deteriorated. The 12th, especially is unacceptable. Pure, meaningless propaganda with mediocre music.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Two Romances to Lyrics by Mikhail Lermontov_ for male voice and piano op.84 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano (1950):
_Four Songs to Lyrics by Yevgeny Dolmatovsky_ for soprano and piano op.86 (1951):
_Four Monologues to Words By Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.91 (1952):
_(4) Greek Songs_ for baritone and piano WoO [Texts: Kostis Palamas/Sofia Mavroidi-Papadaki/folk sources] (1952-53):
_Five Songs to Lyrics by Yevgeny Dolmatovsky_ for bass and piano op.98 (1954):
_(6) Spanish Songs_ for soprano and piano op.100 - arr. for baritone and piano [Texts: José Rizal/folk sources] (1956):










_Five Romances on Words from 'Krokodil' Magazine_ - extracts of readers' letters for bass and piano op.121 (1965):
_A Forward to My Complete Works and a Brief Contemplation with Respect to this Forward_ for bass and piano op.123 [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966): 
_Seven Songs on Poems by Aleksandr Blok_ for soprano, violin, cello and piano op.127 (1967):
_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva_ for contralto and piano op.143 (1973):
_Four Poems of Captain Lebyadkin_ for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1975):










_Suite on Verses by Michelangelo Buonarroti_ - eleven songs for bass and piano op.145 - arr. for bass and organ by Peter Eisenmann (1974):


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune by Claude Debussy 
Jeux by Claude Debussy 
Images for Orchestra by Claude Debussy 
Danse sacrée et danse profane by Claude Debussy


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


>


I always liked her singing


----------



## Dimace

A lot of Dmitri lately. So, allow me to introduce you *my personal choices of his symphonies.* Many say that these 2 circles are maybe the best ever made for Dmitri. I can say that are *VERY good productions*, with superior sound and excellent material quality. Sound vivid and clear. The ''good'' symphonies are pleasant and I have the feeling that both the maestros (are many with Leningrad SO) and orchestras are specialized to the composer. I consider them also as good collectibles.


----------



## Marinera

Telemann chamber music with viola da gamba.


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> View attachment 114520
> 
> 
> Telemann chamber music with viola da gamba.


I don't collect vinyl a lot. (it occupies a lot of place) But, sometimes, if I have found something good, I give it a go. Recently I bought the* Concerti Grossi of Telemann*(LP) and I can say that were pleasant and very worm like a feeling. Nostalgic.


----------



## canouro

*Handel ‎- Oboe Concertos Nos. 1 - 3, Air And Rondo, Suite, Overture To "Otho"*
Anthony Camden, Julia Girdwood, City Of London Sinfonia, Nicholas Ward


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto; Incidental Music to "Peer Gynt"

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Saint-Saëns - Samson and Delilah*


Who are the performers / conductor Jacck, if I may ask?


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Who are the performers / conductor Jacck, if I may ask?


Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> I don't collect vinyl a lot. (it occupies a lot of place) But, sometimes, if I have found something good, I give it a go. Recently I bought the* Concerti Grossi of Telemann*(LP) and I can say that were pleasant and very worm like a feeling. Nostalgic.


This recording is not particularly nostalgic, in my opinion, but I find that baroque compositions with flute do feel a bit more nostalgic and warm, even a little wistful than others. Also the flute recorded here has nice mellow, woodsy tone.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Haydn - Symphony 80 (Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: 3 Prussian Quartets.

Petersen Quartett performing.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 9. Mutter/Giuranna/Rostropovich. KenOC's post reminded me I had this neglected CD which I put on. The C minor is definitely the best of the bunch, but the others make for pleasant listening.


----------



## Colin M

Nielsen Symphony no. 2 ("the Four Temperaments") Bernstein New York.

Back visiting my folks in Massachusetts and exploring their CD collection. We will see which of these 4 mood tendencies suits my fancy best today on this brisk and sunny New England morning : )


----------



## RockyIII

haydnguy said:


> I cannot seem to find that particular CD on Amazon, could you recommend an alternate CD of this work?


Pricey, but here it is on Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-String-Ludwig-van/dp/B0000041N6/


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114522


*Henry Purcell*

O Solitude
Songs and Airs

Nancy Argenta - soprano
Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
Richard Boothby - viola de gamba
Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ

Argenta has such a beautiful voice. I purchased this album when it was new in 1994 and will never tire of listening to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Vivaldi: Concertos for Two Violins

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Isaac Stern (violin), Richard Killmer (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114522
> 
> 
> *Henry Purcell*
> 
> O Solitude
> Songs and Airs
> 
> Nancy Argenta - soprano
> Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
> Richard Boothby - viola de gamba
> Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ
> 
> Argenta has such a beautiful voice. I purchased this album when it was new in 1994 and will never tire of listening to it.


The Canadian is a very good soprano. She can sing well composers like the Englishmen.


----------



## canouro

*Henrico Albicastro - 12 Concerti A Quattro Op.7*
Collegium Marianum, Collegium 1704, Riccardo Masahide Minasi, Václav Luks


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No.3


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4.

Pablo Heras-Casado - Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

CD 10

Polonaises 1-10


----------



## Enthusiast

As promised, I spent quite a lot of time today listening to the same Mozart piano sonatas that I hear Fasil Say play yesterday. This was no chore as different players play the music quite differently and these are masterpieces with very many angles to them. Anyway, I listened to Pires (from her first set) in K330 and 331 but although her account is very pleasant I also found it a little ordinary so I didn't paly anything else from that set. I stayed with Brautigam through K311, 330, 331, 332 and 333. He has imagination but he also has enthusiasm - his playing has oomph and is irresistible. Staying with forte pianos I also listened to Staier in K330, 331 and 332. He is also very enjoyable and full of imaginative touches. His playing is really fun as well as profound. And then I listened to Kempff in K310 and 331. As we all know, he is a master. His performance lacks nothing. Part of the point of listening to all these was to see how well Fasil Say's set compared with some of the best. And the answer is that it compared really well. He also is really imaginative and plays with lots of oomph. So, now I'm going to listen to some more Say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe complete ballet
*


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Baptiste Lully: Grand Motets, Vol. 1*
Te Deum, Miserere, Plaude lætare Gallia
Le Concert Spirituel Orchestra & Chorus, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Itullian

I believe this series is the best Schubert I've heard.
I collected all 6 volumes.


----------



## Jacck

*Massenet: Thaïs*
Sills, Milnes, Gedda, Maaazel


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. Most enjoyable disk









Bartok The Miraculous Mandarin, Dance Suite, Hungarian Pictures









Martinu Symphony no 1, Double Concerto for double string orchestra piano and timpani. Very nice disk indeed. 









Bartok String Quartet no 4, Ligeti String Quartet no 1, Kurtag 12 microludes for string quartet 









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Janacek Sinfonietta. One of the first CDs I bought nearly 30 years ago. Still a favourite. Great sound and performance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Glazunov violin concerto with my new heroine, Nicola Benedetti.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Verdi*
_Rigoletto_

London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Bonynge conducting

London, 2-CD's
Recorded at Kingsway Hall in London in June of 1971.

From the Liner Notes:

From Verdi's response to the Austrian censors in his letter to the head of Fenice:

"I see finally that you have avoided making Triboulet (Rigoletto) ugly and a hunchback! Why? "A singing hunchback!" someone may say. Well, why not? Will it be effective?" "I don't know, but if I don't know . . . neither does the person who proposed this change. I believe, in fact that it would be very beautiful to depict this character, externally deformed and ridiculous, and inwardly full of passion and love. I chose this subject precisely for these qualities and these original features, and if they are removed, I cannot write the music . . . In short, an original and powerful drama has been turned into something quite cold and commonplace."

"What after all, was so objectionable about the story? Many operas in the past had contained seductions and murders, even regicides. The immorality of Rigoletto was different. In other operas virtue and evil were always easily identified; virtue was attractive; evil, repulsive. Here, the vicious libertine is anything but repellent; the misshapen jester is the embodiment of selfless paternal love; and even the sweet Gilda is not all of a piece: vice has tainted her. She forgives her seducer (implicitly condoning his sin) and commits suicide to save him. All the characters are contradictory, unexpected, against the grain." William Weaver

Count Ceprano - John Gibbs 
Count Monterone, A Disgraced Courtier - Clifford Grant
Countess Ceprano - Kiri Te Kanawa
Duke Of Mantua - Luciano Pavarotti
Giovanna - Gillian Knight
Golda, His Daughter - Joan Sutherland
Maddalena - Huguette Tourangeau
Marullo, Member Of The Court - Christian Du Plessis
Page - Josephte Clément
Rigoletto, Court Jester - Sherrill Milnes
Sparafucile, A Hired Assassin - Martti Talvela
Chorus - Ambrosian Opera Chorus


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - works for the stage, part one of three tonight.

Although a relative failure at the box office, _The Nose_ otherwise chimed completely with the times - this was the heyday of the short-lived Soviet _avant-garde_ before the heavy clouds of official interference began to gather in earnest. The frantic, blink-and-you-might-miss-it nature of Shostakovich's score is a perfect match for Gogol's madcap tale of an 1830s junior-ranking civil servant whose nose escapes him and takes on a life of its own, leading the estranged owner into a desperate race across St. Petersburg. After a belated premiere, the opera quietly faded away after mixed reviews and a scattershot run of sixteen performances over the course of six months. Despite this, _The Nose_ remains a remarkably assured work for a composer still only in his early 20s.

The music for _The Golden Age_, a tale about a Soviet football team taking part in a tournament in the West who become victims of match-rigging and false imprisonment (boo!) before being liberated by socialist workers (hurrah!), incorporated the kind of 'decadent' jazz-like dance forms which were soon to become frowned upon. After an initial burst of popularity the ballet - later in censored form - disappeared from view and wasn't staged again until 1982, and even as late as then it was with a completely different storyline.

_The Bolt_ was a satirical yarn about a lazy worker who indulges in a bit of machinery sabotage (boo!) in order to grind to a halt the unseemly pace of factory life before he is thwarted by the timely intervention of the Young Communists (hurrah!). Needless to say, the cultural commissars took a dim view of the plot as if the very idea of a Soviet worker swinging the lead during the Five-Year Plan could be laughed about, even when the good guys prevail. Although theoretically within the then-prevailing parameters of Soviet-style political correctness, both _The Golden Age_ and _The Bolt_ were not exactly the kind of 'new' proletarian spectacles the powers-that-be had in mind - the latter also bamboozled (perhaps unnerved might be a better word...) the audience at the premiere and not surprisingly the ballet was dropped like a hot brick after just the one performance.

All this made for an unpromising start to Shostakovich's theatrical aspirations - he persevered, and saw his career in both opera and ballet unwittingly wrecked as a result.

_Nos_ [_The Nose_] - satirical opera in three acts with prologue and epilogue, after the short story by Nikolai Gogol op.15 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, Yevgeny Zamyatin, Georgy Ionin and Aleksandr Preis] (1927-28):



_Zolotoi vek_ [_The Golden Age_] - ballet in three acts op.22 (1929-30):










_The Bolt_ - ballet in three acts op.27 (1930-31):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114528


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2

Utrecht String Quartet

A recent purchase, I am enjoying listening to this 2009 album for the first time. The performance and sound quality are both excellent.


----------



## canouro

*Saint-Saëns: The Complete works for piano & orchestra*
Stephen Hough, Sakari Oramo, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart sonatas from Fasil Say - K457, 533 and 545.









And the the 21st piano concerto.


----------



## Flavius

Rautavaara: Violin Concerto, Isle of Bliss, Angels and Visitations. Oliveira, Helsinski Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## haydnguy

*Schonberg*

String Quartet No. 2 (Op. 10)
String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 37)

Christiane Oeize, soprano
Leipziger Streichquartett

Andreas Seidel, violin
Tilman Buning, violin
Ivo Bauer, viola
Matthias Moosdorf, violoncello


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114528
> 
> 
> *Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*
> 
> String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2
> 
> Utrecht String Quartet
> 
> A recent purchase, I am enjoying listening to this 2009 album for the first time. The performance and sound quality are both excellent.


I love those charming quartets. The slow movement from the 2nd Quartet is a real stunner.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Piano Sonata No 3 - Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *Saint-Saëns: The Complete works for piano & orchestra*
> Stephen Hough, Sakari Oramo, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


I must admit that the Saint comes after (French) composers like Berlioz, Faure, Franck, etc. (for me, always) But I write this one not for the composer but for the interpreter.* Stephen (once more) is a TREASURE for the global piano stage.* If I collect all the pianist from Asia (Yukio and one, two others are the golden exceptions) I can not ensemble Stephen's small finger. A true MEISTER and he has a LOT MORE PIANO to give to us. *Surprise here is the conductor.* I assume he is Japanese and out of this a good one. Very interesting suggestion! Thanks.


----------



## canouro

Dimace said:


> I must admit that the Saint comes after (French) composers like Berlioz, Faure, Franck, etc. (for me, always) But I write this one not for the composer but for the interpreter.* Stephen (once more) is a TREASURE for the global piano stage.* If I collect all the pianist from Asia (Yukio and one, two others are the golden exceptions) I can not ensemble Stephen's small finger. A true MEISTER and he has a LOT MORE PIANO to give to us. *Surprise here is the conductor.* I assume he is Japanese and out of this a good one. Very interesting suggestion! Thanks.


It's not something i'm proud of but i still do not have any asian pianist (except Uchida) in my collection to compare. Anyway, i think it's a good album.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!
And on 1 cd, so I can listen straight through.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Living Toys* on EMI Classics















This CD is named after the first and longest piece on the disc. This was my first disc of Thomas Ades, and I count myself as quite a fan of his. This disc contains a pretty good selection covering orchestral, chamber and vocal genres. All quite youthful works, with quite diverse styles. Frequently beautiful and atmospheric, this music is constantly engaging. I sometimes think I can hear faint echoes of Britten's influence.


----------



## mvellom

Debussy, La Mer, Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Magnificent!


----------



## Itullian

Love I Musici


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alina Ibragimova & Cédric Tiberghien playing Schubert violin sonatina in a-minor. One of the first pieces I fell in love with. It's still marvelous


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: The Tempest* The Royal Opera Covent Garden on Warner Classics








This opera of Shakespeare's 'The Tempest' dates from 2004. A fairly conventional operatic project, with characteristic Ades music. I rather wish I could see the action (this is a CD) as I listen to the music. Pretty good overall.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in songs of Will Todd:










Anyone into choral music owes it to themselves to give this a listen.


----------



## haydnguy

Mailman came today:

*ANONYMOUS 4*

**Contents**
(Handpicked highlights by the performers from their 30 year career together)

1) *American Angels: *songs of hope, redemption, and glory
2) *The Cherry Tree: *songs, carols & ballads for Christmas
3) *An English Ladymass: *medieval chant & polyphony in honor of the Virgin Mary
4) *Gloryland: *folk songs, spirituals, gospel hymns of hope & glory
5) *A Lammas Ladymass: *14th-century English chant & polyphony
6) *The Lily & The Lamb: *chant & polyphony from medieval England
7) *Love's Illusion: *motets from the Montpellier Codex
8) *Miracles of Sant'lago: *music for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus
9) *The Second Circle: *love songs by FRANCESCO LANDINI
10) *Secret Voices: *chant & polyphony from the Las Huelgas Codex
11) *A Star in the East: *medieval Hungarian Christmas music
12) *Wolcum Yule: *Celtic & British songs & carols
13) HILDEGARD VON BINGEN *11,000 Virgins: *chants for the feast of St. Ursula|*1865: *songs from the American Civil War


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian

My favorite Opus 6


----------



## Merl

Not played this in a few years but nice to reacquaint myself with this disc. Enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 3 & 15. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Itullian

I love the burnished tone the Alban Berg's have here.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bloch: The Sonatas for Violin & Piano, Piano Sonata
Nurit Stark & Cédric Pescia


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
NYYD Quartet
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

THROUGH A LOOKING GLASS
_The Music of Erik Satie_
*Erik Satie*
The Camarata Contemporary Chamber Orchestra

_Deram - London_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114546


*Johannes Brahms*

Horn Trio in E flat, Op. 40
Serenade in D major, Op. 11

Czech Nonet
Ivan Klansky, piano

This 2000 album is quite enjoyable.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Trios*
*Beethoven*: _Trio in B-Flat, Op. 97 ("Archduke")_
*Brahms*: _Trio in B, Op. 8_
*Schubert*: _Trio in B-Flat, Op. 99_

Piano - Artur Rubinstein
Violin - Jascha Heifetz
Cello - Emanuel Feuermann

RCA Red Seal
2 × Vinyl, LP, Mono
September 11th thru the 13th, 1941

From the Liner Notes: 

"Back in 1910, at the height of his concert career, Fritz Kreisler remarked: "Ensemble playing is a luxury for which I now have very little time. And so I look forward to every summer, when Ysaÿe, Thibaud, Casals, Pugno, and I meet in Paris.

Equally revealing is Alfred Cortot's comment on his legendary association with Thibaud and Casals: "We were three friends who were all very busy but felt nevertheless an urgent need to be together and, above all, to make music together."

It was in this spirit which brought together Jascha Heifetz, Artur Rubinstein, and Emanuel Feuermann in the summer of 1941. Heifetz, long established on the American recording scene, was the motivating force. His eminent colleagues, though greatly celebrated in Europe, were relatively recent arrivals from the war-torn Continent, and at the beginning of their recording careers in the US. Unquestionably, here was a trio of virtuosi, each blessed with extraordinary talent, strong temperament and assertive individuality. These qualities, far from producing a clash, enriched their individual contribution with a boldness and spark one would look for in vain among performers of lesser stature." George Jellinek


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> THROUGH A LOOKING GLASS
> _The Music of Erik Satie_
> *Erik Satie*
> The Camarata Contemporary Chamber Orchestra
> 
> _Deram - London_


State of the art cover! State of the art photo! (and Satie music is not bad...)


----------



## StrE3ss

Dvorak Symphony No. 9 - "From the New World" - Bruno Walter - Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114549


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Originally recorded in 1982, this is the 2014 remastered album. Of the recordings of these works that I have heard, this is my favorite.


----------



## Dimace

Dimace said:


> I must admit that the Saint comes after (French) composers like Berlioz, Faure, Franck, etc. (for me, always) But I write this one not for the composer but for the interpreter.* Stephen (once more) is a TREASURE for the global piano stage.* If I collect all the pianist from Asia (Yukio and one, two others are the golden exceptions) I can not ensemble Stephen's small finger. A true MEISTER and he has a LOT MORE PIANO to give to us. *Surprise here is the conductor.* I assume he is Japanese and out of this a good one. Very interesting suggestion! Thanks.


This is what I have yesterday written for Stephen. And, as always, I want to established with an example my text. If this isn't *one of the best Benedictions in the human history,* tomorrow I will start to play the guitar and to sing Dolly Parton. :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

You could do worse than Dolly Parton. She has dozens of great songs in her catalog.

I'm still listening to the Van Swieten Trio doing Haydn piano trios. Hob. XV:27 and 32 are the latest treasures.


----------



## senza sordino

Part six, and final part of a Central European listening project. I'm not sure what else to call it. I listened to Dvorak, Smetana, Suk, Bartok, Ligeti, Janacek, Kodaly, Martinu, Kurtag, Dohnanyi, Joachim, Enescu and one piece of Ravel (who is of course French but wrote a piece called Gypsy)

Martinu Concerto for two violins, Rhapsody Concerto for viola and orchestra, Concerto for two pianos









Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Theme (The Peacock)









From Spotify 
Kodaly String Quartets 1&2









From Spotify 
Janacek Glagolitic Mass, Hail Mary, Our Father









From Spotify 
Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Kurtag duo for violin and cimbalom, Ravel Tzigane for violin and cimbalom. When the cimbalom enters, it gives me goosebumps. Just a magical disk overall, but the Enescu and Ravel and fantastic. Plus a few fillers of traditional music.


----------



## haydnguy

senza sordino said:


> Part six, and final part of a Central European listening project. I'm not sure what else to call it. I listened to Dvorak, Smetana, Suk, Bartok, Ligeti, Janacek, Kodaly, Martinu, Kurtag, Dohnanyi, Joachim, Enescu and one piece of Ravel (who is of course French but wrote a piece called Gypsy)
> 
> Martinu Concerto for two violins, Rhapsody Concerto for viola and orchestra, Concerto for two pianos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Theme (The Peacock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Spotify
> Kodaly String Quartets 1&2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Spotify
> Janacek Glagolitic Mass, Hail Mary, Our Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Spotify
> Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Kurtag duo for violin and cimbalom, Ravel Tzigane for violin and cimbalom. When the cimbalom enters, it gives me goosebumps. Just a magical disk overall, but the Enescu and Ravel and fantastic. Plus a few fillers of traditional music.


That "Listening Project" idea is a nice idea. Thanks for listing all those composers. I'm going to think about doing that.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia performing; Mozart: piano concertos 14-15 and 16


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> You could do worse than Dolly Parton. She has dozens of great songs in her catalog.
> 
> I'm still listening to the Van Swieten Trio doing Haydn piano trios. Hob. XV:27 and 32 are the latest treasures.


*I love Dolly!* (I have written that I listen German folk music, Country music and other folk music.) The life isn't only classical music and piano. Have a nice evening, my good friend!


----------



## opus55

senza sordino said:


> Part six, and final part of a Central European listening project. I'm not sure what else to call it. I listened to Dvorak, Smetana, Suk, Bartok, Ligeti, Janacek, Kodaly, Martinu, Kurtag, Dohnanyi, Joachim, Enescu and one piece of Ravel (who is of course French but wrote a piece called Gypsy)


Sounds like a great project to me.

I'm listening to the rest of my recent purchases from Half Price Books (used book chain store in U.S.).

Mozart: Don Giovanni
(too many famous singers to list)
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Dimace

opus55 said:


> Sounds like a great project to me.
> 
> I'm listening to the rest of my recent purchases from Half Price Books (used book chain store in U.S.).
> 
> Mozart: Don Giovanni
> (too many famous singers to list)
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


I don't like Mozart's operas, but this one is my favorite DG recording. (because of Joan, mainly...) Very nice!


----------



## haydnguy

This CD came today with the Anonymous 4 CD.

I haven't listened to it yet (still listening to A4) but I'm optimistic it will be good.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott plays
WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> This CD came today with the Anonymous 4 CD.
> 
> I haven't listened to it yet (still listening to A4) _but I'm optimistic it will be good_.
> 
> View attachment 114552


If not, you can always blame me.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott plays
> WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


Britten's Cello Symphony is one of my favorite works of the 20th century. I won't sneeze at the Prokofiev either.


----------



## Rogerx

opus55 said:


> Sounds like a great project to me.
> 
> Mozart: Don Giovanni
> (too many famous singers to list)
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


I do hope Decca classics get the rights from Warner to put this in the 10th year of passing away, remembering Dame Joan Sutherland box, would make the box even greater then the plans are already.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Enthusiast

The C minor fantasy. Brautigam is very good. But Kempff tells us even more.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Sonatas

K46D.46E,K279& K280,K281,K282


----------



## Jacck

*Dimitri Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk *
Henry Lewis


----------



## Enthusiast

What's better than one piano?


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches.

Herbert von Karajan conducting
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - works for the stage part two of three today.

The few pieces of incidental music salvaged from the stillborn play _Rule, Britannia!_ (not a tribute to Great Britain, by the way...) amount to little in terms of either duration and importance, but the score for the absurdist/agitprop revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ is far more interesting as it was the last occasion when Shostakovich wrote the sort of music for the stage which harked back to the slapstick style of his opera, _The Nose_.

The basic plot itself was contentious - a member of a bumbling civilian militia group refuses to play dead in an air-raid drill (hence the _'Hypothetically Murdered'_ title) and decides to bunk off and see his girlfriend instead. What followed was the sort of chaotic chase scenario previously seen in _The Nose_, with music to match. After the heavy criticism which was recently levelled at the ballet _The Bolt_ for treating a serious issue flippantly it was hardly surprising that the authorities would be nettled by this kind of satire, even one which did apparently have a pro-Bolshevik agitprop undercurrent.

The audience lapped it up, but it's hard to envisage the critics being impressed with, plot aside, the on-stage Tea-Jazz Ensemble's playing its own repertoire against the music written by Shostakovich for the pit orchestra - although I suspect that for some the spectacle of a perpetually-barking Alsatian dog capering about on stage in a ballet tutu might have been the last straw. The Kurt Weill/Bertolt Brecht tag-team may have been getting away with this sort of thing in Berlin, but in Moscow and Leningrad the times certainly were a-changin'.

Fragments from the incidental music for the Adrian Piotrovsky play _Prav', Britaniya!_ [_Rule, Britannia!_] op.28 - partly reconstructed by Mark Fitzgerald from the surviving piano score op.28 (orig. 1931):










Orchestral suite from the music for the Yevgeny Ryss and Vsevolod Voyevodin stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ op.31a - reconstructed by Gerard McBurney from surviving orchestral numbers and piano sketches (orig. 1931):










_Ledi Makbet Mtsenskogo uyezda_ [_Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_] - opera in four acts op.29 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostalovich and Aleksandr Preis, after Nikolai Leskov] (1930-32):


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott plays
> WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


You keep tempting me with Muller-Schott. Ok, into the order basket it goes. (Looks good, thanks).


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening through a few very good boxed sets:

*Beethoven Piano Trios:* Beaux Arts Trio
*Schubert Late Quartets and Quintet:* Emerson String Quartet
*Richard Strauss Orchestral Works:* Herbert Von Karajan

I am also continuing my Requiem and Stabat Mater project with *Salieri's Requiem*, conducted by Lawrence Foster.
I have recently also listened to: Haydn, Rossini, and Dvorak's Stabat Maters as well as Dvorak's, Verdi's and Faure's Requiems.


----------



## haydnguy

Today's Listening:

*Hahn and Hauschka*

Title: Silfra
Hilary Hahn, violin
Volker Bertelmann: Prepared Piano

From the CD:



> SILFRA is the culmination of a two-year-long exploratory improvisation project by Hilary Hahn, the Grammy-winning American violinist, and Volker Bertelmann, the German master of prepared piano known as Hauschka. The music on this ambitious and free-spirited collection is a tribute to the Silfra rift in Iseland, an otherwordly landscape that inspired the two musicians to create a body of work that is evocative, hypnotic and truly breathtaking





> Silfra is a rift formed in the divergent tectonic boundary between the North American and Eurasian plates and is located in the Þingvallavatn Lake in the Þingvellir National Park in Iceland.



















SILFRA:


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Sonata & Three Concert Studies

Louis Lortie (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178/ Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 7

Circle of Friends


----------



## Enthusiast

Etudes and a few other pieces from this set:









Followed by the 2nd concerto from this:


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: The Three Clarinet Concertos

Michael Collins (clarinet/conductor)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Crusell: The Three Clarinet Concertos
> 
> Michael Collins (clarinet/conductor)
> 
> Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


I bought this CD about a year ago and really enjoy it. I'll have to listen to it today.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114568


*Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 48, "Maria Theresia"
Symphony No. 49, "La Passione"

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

I really like this 1986 recording. Number 48 is so cheerful and upbeat that I think it may just have the power to turn a cloudy day sunny.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Printemps
Prelude a L'Apres-midi d'un Faune
Nocturnes
La Mer
Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Scenes from Salome and Elektra

Inge Borkh (soprano), Frances Yeend (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*


----------



## Enthusiast

And now some Mozart from Gulda with his Busendorfer in his return to classical music after a long period of avoiding it. The recordings are homemade and often far from perfect but some of his playing is exceptional. I listened to his Fantasy in C minor (K475) as well as sonatas K331, 284 and 576.


----------



## Jacck

*Miles Davis - Bitches Brew (1970)
Josef Mysliveček - La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesu Cristo*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.
> 
> Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Magnificent!


I should have learned by now but obviously have not!.....no matter how many recordings of certain symphonic works I might have access to I can always find alternatives, particularly with regard to Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak, Sibelius and Brahms.
Tonight when I finish work I will return home to be greeted by the newly acquired (if the posty has got it right!) Sanderling/Berlin S.O. recordings of the four Brahms' symphonies


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114573


*Amy Beach*
- Sonata in A minor for violin and p
- Romance in A major for violin and piano

*Clara Schumann*
- Three Romances for violin and piano

*Dame Ethel Smyth*
- Sonata in A minor for violin and piano

Tasmin Little, violin
John Lenehan, piano

After seeing this new release recommended by *D Smith* and others, I had to jump on the bandwagon. Sweet!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.2
Claudio Abbado & the Orchestra Mozart *

I went out for a walk with my camera with this playing through my phone. I listened to it twice in a row over the course of my walk. I'm going to be developing my own Black & White film at home for the first time so this may continue to be my listening.

I love this piece and performance, it's a shame this is the only Symphony of Schumann's Abaddo recorded. This would easily make my top three recordings of the work. It doesn't quite surpass Wolfgang Sawallisch's recording with the Staatskapelle Dresden but it compares fairly well indeed.

Schumann's Symphonies always lift my mood and both stimulate and relax me at the same time. This may be my favourite of the set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114549
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1
> Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2
> 
> Rudolph Serkin, piano
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> 
> Originally recorded in 1982, this is the 2014 remastered album. Of the recordings of these works that I have heard, this is my favorite.


This is one of my favourite Brahms recordings - of any Classical sub genre. I really enjoy Brahms' Chamber Music more so than any other form. I think I may have to listen to this later this evening.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jacck said:


> *Miles Davis - Bitches Brew (1970)
> Josef Mysliveček - La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesu Cristo*


Interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## Flavius

Hindemith: Sonatas Nrs. 1--3, Sonatas for Brass & Piano, 'Das Marienleben'. Gould, Johnson, Jones, Torchinsky, SmithRoslax (Sony)


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> I should have learned by now but obviously have not!.....no matter how many recordings of certain symphonic works I might have access to I can always find alternatives, particularly with regard to Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak, Sibelius and Brahms.
> Tonight when I finish work I will return home to be greeted by the newly acquired (if the posty has got it right!) Sanderling/Berlin S.O. recordings of the four Brahms' symphonies


Ooh. I haven't heard (or until now even heard about) that one. I have long felt that his Staatskapelle Dresden recordings are as good as they get (not that I don't like a great many other sets!). I hope it got delivered as I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## Merl

Schubert symphonies 3&5 under the baton of Immerseel. Still the best HIP set out there for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Schubert symphonies 3&5 under the baton of Immerseel. Still the best HIP set out there for me.
> 
> View attachment 114574


......controversial Merl, until recently I would have agreed but then I got hold of the recordings by Minkowski and his band from Grenoble!


----------



## Bulldog

Itullian said:


>


I find Richter the star of this set; Gavrilov just doesn't quite measure up.


----------



## Haydn70

Guillaume Dufay - Missa L'Homme Armé


----------



## Itullian

Bulldog said:


> I find Richter the star of this set; Gavrilov just doesn't quite measure up.


Hmm, I love em both.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was feeling like something different (to my recent listening) so the Four Last Songs from this ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last mvt. of piano quintet by Sergei Taneyev. I think it's just as good as the other, more famous romantic piano quintets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This is something completely different. Everything is smoothed over. I keep thinking, "That's not right. Well, maybe it is."


----------



## WatchfulRaven

I'm not the hugest fan of Franz Liszt, but I've been listening to his Années de Pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage) and am enjoying them a lot more than I thought I would. There's a delicacy to the pieces that I don't usually associate Liszt with, though I must admit I chuckled at four notes at a particular point in "Sposalizio" that sounded like the first four tones of the Chicken Dance (G A E G).


----------



## Colin M

Brahms Piano Sonata no. 1 in CM Ugorsky (piano, of course)

Just lovely in so many ways. Still enjoying my parents' CD collection. Although the stacking is as close to random as universally possible. So every day is a happy unexpected undiscovery : )


----------



## Dimace

Now: *Cyprien Katsaris and Chopin's 3 Sonatas.* (Sony Classical 1992) Chopin to perfection. Deep feelings, dexterity, knowledge of the score, EVERYTHING!


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> This is something completely different. Everything is smoothed over. I keep thinking, "That's not right. Well, maybe it is."
> 
> View attachment 114576


I have that set. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## canouro

*Michael Tippett - The british music collection*

Symphonies 1 - 3
Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra

Suite in D major for the birthday of Prince Charles
Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Dimace said:


> Now: *Cyprien Katsaris and Chopin's 3 Sonatas.* (Sony Classical 1992) Chopin to perfection. Deep feelings, dexterity, knowledge of the score, EVERYTHING!


I have him doing Liszt's Beethoven symphonies transcriptions and it's great!


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2, Philips 3-fer with Alfred Brendel, RCO, Haitink.


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing, 
could use a bit more bite, imo


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> Ooh. I haven't heard (or until now even heard about) that one. I have long felt that his Staatskapelle Dresden recordings are as good as they get (not that I don't like a great many other sets!). I hope it got delivered as I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


first listen to newly arrived Sanderling/Berlin S.O. recording of the 3rd and Haydn Variations.....broad and expansive as well as particularly well recorded!


----------



## Itullian

Excellent.
I will be collecting these


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Smetana and Janacek with the Takacs quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.2
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

Another listen to this work, in a different interpretation to that of Abbado.

The pacing feels distinct from Abbado's and equally well judged. It feels swifter in the opening movements but the Adagio is as beautifully paced and performed. Both interpretations feel natural and right.

The London Philharmonic play with a finesse and delicacy which helps Schumann's orchestration sing. Where some performances and interpretations can make Schumann sound muddy, Boult brings out Schumann's details with clarity and maintains good orchestral balance.

The London Philharmonic perform with great responsiveness and accuracy to Boult just as the Orchestra Mozart does for Abbado.

Many of the qualities which make Boult's Brahms one of my favourite Symphonic Cycles are evident his Schumann Symphony Cycle.

This recording is an equal second place ranking with Abbado's recording for me, coming second only to Sawallisch's Staatskapelle Dresden recording.

*Up next, Boult's excellent recording of Robert Schumann's Symphony No.3 "Rhenish".*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral music of Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Alexander Levine's "A Symphony of Prayers of Father Alexander Men":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114586


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Dances and Overtures

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

This recording of short pieces is from 2000, but it is new to me. The album had some mixed reviews, but I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: 'Christus' (after Epiphany). Bonde-Hansen, Vermillion, Schade, Schmidt...Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart? Rilling (hanssler)


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 21*

This is a formidable interpretation - different from what I'm used to (Berman, Kovacevich).


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Missa Choralis; Via Crucis. Corydon Singers/ Best (hyperion)


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Liszt: 'Christus' (after Epiphany). Bonde-Hansen, Vermillion, Schade, Schmidt...Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart? Rilling (hanssler)





Flavius said:


> Liszt: Missa Choralis; Via Crucis. Corydon Singers/ Best (hyperion)


Welcome to Meister's club, my dear Flavius! :tiphat:


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## haydnguy

*Grieg*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Alfred Brendel (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Graf: Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> And now some Mozart from Gulda with his Busendorfer in his return to classical music after a long period of avoiding it. The recordings are homemade and often far from perfect but some of his playing is exceptional. I listened to his Fantasy in C minor (K475) as well as sonatas K331, 284 and 576.
> 
> View attachment 114570
> 
> 
> View attachment 114571


Gulda is Mozart's and Beethoven's expert. I can not say with whom he has better proficiency. Both sound perfect.

Gulda is also a very analytical when he plays the piano. Something like Andras. He hasn't the fine melodic lines of Schiff, but his reading is extremely detailed, like Zimerman's. He is building his interpretation and seldom he is driven of it. (fact, which, especially with Beethoven, is lethal)

Here we have the Austrian. Certainly an easier task, than Beethoven. Gulda feels more free with Mozart. When he became older, he turned more to him, because of this freedom. (also tried other composers and music. He was exceptional modern piano player) Did he brake the chains of the Greatest? I don't believe this. Paul Badura made the same.

I believe that this continuous fight with Beethoven's sonatas, is driving many great pianist, at the end of their carriers, to turn to other, let us say, "easier" composers. It isn't a coincidence that Horowitz, at his late years, didn't performe Beethoven. The same with Shubert and Schumann. (I speak always for sonatas and nothing else) These two composers are carrying Beethoven's curse and blessing. They are composing with and after him. For this reason, their complexity is also abyssal and also the emotional instability. The last, more with Schumann, can drive the pianist to craziness.

Mozart, has faced not such issues. We must know this, every time we listen to him. HE IS FREE! He has no father (Beethoven) behind his shoulders. No one he is ready to judge him and sentence him to musical death. This is the biggest fear of the composers after Beethoven. Only Liszt has avoided this martyrium! And you know why? Because he made his OWN way and never tried to follow Beethoven's path, like Brahms or the guys I mentioned above. And, out of this reason (he didn't give the fight with the greatest) is ''only'' the second greatest composer in human history.

So, when we are talking for piano sonatas, we have to think (for interpreters and composers) the Beethoven. Because of him, we have so many turns, so many ups and downs in the history of music and of piano. Before him, everyone was free. To compose, to play, to be famous or to fail. After him, every result is measured in comparison to his work and only.

Why I wrote all this? Only to explain that despite the fascination is given to us from many composers (like the Mozart) every one who didn't have the honor to fight in Beethoven's arena he will never be the greatest. Also the Master. And every pianist, who hasn't tamed the Beethoven's sonatas to the bitter end he will not be the greatest. (I'm not speaking for Gulda. He was great with him)

All these are my opinions and points of view. It is the how I SEE the piano (sonatas here) and its composers. (although I believe that also in symphonic music we have the same situation) For this reason the line BSS (Beethoven, Shubert, Schumann) is so strong and many times (especially with Schumann) strongly violated from many modern performers. (Mozart has no such problems... He can be happy in the heaven)

Excellent choice (still I personally prefer the Uchida) and I hope that we'll have in the future the chance to present the duet Beethoven/Gulda which has written musical history. There, we can analyze much more, what happens with the Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Trumpet Concertos; Sergei Nakariakov performing:

Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1/ Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49/ Jolivet: Concertino for Trumpet, String Orchestra and Piano (1948)/ Tomasi, H F: Trumpet Concerto

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Jesús López Cobos.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia.

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, City of London Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620.

Stuart Burrows (tenor), Cristina Deutekom (soprano), Wolfgang Zimmer (speaker), Hermann Prey (baritone), René Kollo (tenor), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Renate Holm (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Hermann Prey (bass-baritone), Herbert Lackner (bass), Hanneke Van Bork (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Hetty Plumacher (contralto).

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsoper choir.
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Sung without any manners, very convincing. Beautiful piano too!


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoyed Gulda's K284 so much yesterday (despite a recording prone to distortion) that I thought I'd listen to a couple of others. Brautigam is good and effective if a little straight-laced next to Gulda and Say. The theme and variations 3rd movement is great fun from Say. Then I listened to Gulda's K310 and K570. They are such delightful works that it is hard to stop listening to them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Jacck

*Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots (1836)*
Cyril Diederich
I listened to the whole 3.5 hrs opera today while working. Hard to judge Meyerbeer from first listening, but I feel there were some good arias and that Mayerbeer is strong with writing for the voice, but the orchestral part was a little lacking, at least compared to for example Berlioz (Les Troyens)


----------



## Marinera

Halfway through: Aux Marches du Palais - Romances & complaintes de la France d'autrefois / Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - third and final instalment of his stage works this afternoon.

_Svetlyi ruchei_ [The Limpid Stream] - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35):










Excerpts from the incidental music for the Alexander Afinogenov play _Salyut Ispaniya_ [_Salute to Spain_] op.44 - partly reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving piano score manuscripts (1936):










Incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32):
Incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] op.58a (1940):

 ***

(*** same recording, but different cover art)

_Igroki_ [_The Gamblers_] - opera in three acts (work abandoned during first act), after the comedy by Nikolai Gogol WoO [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1941-42 inc.):


----------



## canouro

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies*

Symphony No. 5, FS 97 (Op. 50)
Symphony No. 6 ("Sinfonia semplice"), FS 116
Symphony No. 3 ("Sinfonia espansiva"), FS 60 (Op. 27)

Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Following the thread on Mozart's Requiem (a thread that mostly focuses on pre-HIP recordings) ... both of these were (are) good.

















The Beecham sounds pretty good but if you want better you can get it from the Pristine site.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Divertimenti

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*BACH,ALWAYS GOOD COMPANY,ESPECIAL WITH HIS CANTATAS*

Cd 6

Widerstehe doch der Sünde BWV 54
Himmelskónig,sei wilkommen BWV 182
Ein Herz,das seinen Jesum lebend weiss BWV 134


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3. Cochereau/Karajan/Berlin. One of the better recordings of this work that I've heard. I especially like the organ; very solid, sounds like an organ should, and balanced well with the orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano).


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3. Cochereau/Karajan/Berlin. One of the better recordings of this work that I've heard. I especially like the organ; very solid, sounds like an organ should, and balanced well with the orchestra.


Thanks a lot, my friend, because you give me the chance (for one more time) to write something for music and not only to give you a like for your wonderful choice and your more wonderful comments. 
You have written: _ I especially like the organ; very solid, sounds like an organ should, and balanced well with the orchestra._

And, again, is coming now the big question: *Why the Pierre sound so FFF good? * Is he a better organist than the Hurford? (this name because I write in an American forum) Is he better than Jacobs? Is he better than Dupre? No he isn't. *He sounds better because he was a VERY good piano player! * Maybe better than very good…

*He studied piano with Marguerite Long! * For us, the guys, we have a small relation with the 88 keys, Marguerite is so important as the Neuhaus family (father and son)

Please, allow me to expose her students:

*1. Samson Francois
2. Ingrid Haebler
3. Phillippe Entremont 
4. Jaques Fevrier*

And of course, *the great Pierre Cocherau! *

So, is now clear, why the Organ sounds so FFF good. And it is also clear that you CAN listen to the music the way meant to be. Not the surface but deeply. Comments likes yours make me proud to be participant in this great forum. Thanks again!

_(Organ, is VERY serious matter to me. Like the piano. We have BIG problem nowadays to find good organists. Also in Germany, where the Orgel has an enorm tradition. It is so FFF difficult!) _


----------



## mvellom

Mahler 3, Bernstein, NYPO


----------



## NLAdriaan

D Smith said:


> Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3. Cochereau/Karajan/Berlin. One of the better recordings of this work that I've heard. I especially like the organ; very solid, sounds like an organ should, and balanced well with the orchestra.


May I also suggest a listen to Dutoit/Hurford+ MSO in this piece? Great example of drive, energy and recording excellence.


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner VIII - Rögner - Berlin Classics CD

Very good, recommended. Brisk tempi, such as in the Scherzo, but organic.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> _(Organ, is VERY serious matter to me. Like the piano. We have BIG problem nowadays to find good organists. Also in Germany, where the Orgel has an enorm tradition. It is so FFF difficult!) _


May I recommend Ton Koopman for the old music and Olivier Latry for the new? you probably already know them, but they really play incredibly well. Koopman recorded his unsurpassed complete Bach organs works on period organs, part of them in Germany (Hamburg, Freiberg, Ottobeuren). Latry recorded an unsurpassed complete Messiaen In Notre Dame of Paris, but at least for the German yellow label

It is sad that so many wonderful instruments are only being played in concert so rarely.


----------



## canouro

*Mozart - Symphonies No. 40 In G Minor - No. 41 In C Major "Jupiter"*
Vienna Philharmonic & Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite / Prokofiev: Cinderella - Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 102/ Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite/ Three Movements from Petrushka

Alexander Ullman (piano).


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Symphony No. 2. Abbado/Orchestera Mozart. Thanks to AClockworkOrange for mentioning this recording. It's really excellent. Abbado brings a lot of grace and clarity to this work. I especially enjoyed the second movement. The overtures are great too. Recommended, and will join my other favourite Schumann recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114611


*Eugène Ysaÿe*
- Poème élégiaque

*César Franck*
- Violin Sonata in A major

*Louis Vierne*
- Violin Sonata in G minor

*Lili Boulanger*
- Nocturne for violin and piano

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cedric Tiberghien, piano

This is a new 2019 release. It is a wonderful performance with excellent sound quality. I bought it mainly for the Franck but enjoy the other works equally well.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mozart Requiem ... but a very fine HIP one. This one can be stormy (very) and is often quite brisk but there is gentleness and calmness at its heart (you could easily couple it with Faure's Requiem) and beauty seems to be a prime concern for all.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Marinera

Via crucis


----------



## Enthusiast

Two of Britten's quartets ...









And then I thought to listen to Part's Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten and listened to the whole of this compilation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Two of Britten's quartets ...
> View attachment 114617


Why is Pärt dressed as a hobo?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven-Mozart-Dvořák*

Marches and serenades

Beautiful music for wind ensemble


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> ......controversial Merl, until recently I would have agreed but then I got hold of the recordings by Minkowski and his band from Grenoble!


I have the Minkowski too, Jim, but I'm currently enjoying Immerseel. How dare you disagree with me. :lol:


----------



## Merl

This morning's trip to work was accompanied by this lovely one........


----------



## Bkeske

Received a batch of old vinyl today, and as it is a slow day, 'playing hooky' and, well, playing.

First three:

From 1963, not in great shape, but very playable, and, well, I'm a Szell fan, so....









This from 1976 very enjoyable:









Listening to this right now. From 1965 and a very very nice recording and in mint condition. Fully enjoying this Solti collection with the Israel Philharmonic









More to come....


----------



## canouro

*George Frideric Handel ‎- Messiah*
Arleen Auger, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Michael Chance, Howard Crook, John Tomlinson
The English Concert And Choir, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Dimace

Today's Menü has opera!

From the remoted 1994, my beloved *Charles Dutoit* is conducting the Montreal SO in a magnificent *La Damnation de Faust*, of Berlioz. The very nice casting consists of R. Leech, Gilles Cachemaille, Francoise Pollet (one of the best Marguerittes in the opera history) and the Michell Philippe.

Dutoit and Munch (this is my opinion) are two of the best conductors for this opera. They have found a good blend between Lyrism and Drama without intonating the one and ignore the other. After all Wolfgang has written about salvation and not damnation. (some conductors ignore this element…)

_I suggest this one with a 5 out of 5 and I feel it is a must recording for this opera._


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *George Frideric Handel ‎- Messiah*
> Arleen Auger, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Michael Chance, Howard Crook, John Tomlinson
> The English Concert And Choir, Trevor Pinnock


Händel had written Messiah in one month. (If I remember correctly) To tell you that I like it (as work), is a lie. Nevertheless this is a SUPER recording in every aspect and a must for Händels lovers. Pinnock makes my ears suffer to an acceptable minimum, the casting is very successful and the overall quality of the production excellent. The booklet from the best. Well done!


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Another Mozart Requiem ... but a very fine HIP one. This one can be stormy (very) and is often quite brisk but there is gentleness and calmness at its heart (you could easily couple it with Faure's Requiem) and beauty seems to be a prime concern for all.
> 
> View attachment 114612


To tell you the truth, this requiem is the best in human history. I'm not Mozart's lover, but this work comes from another planet. Many say direct from the Abyss. I have listened it more than 100 times, I have more than 25 recordings of it, but still I can not believe that the ''happy Austrian'' has composed it. It is a diabolical doubt, which tantalizes me, because the ONE who composed such a masterpiece, maybe is the best composer in human history. And this fact can not be accepted by me... :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

Red Terror said:


> Why is Pärt dressed as a hobo?


It looks like he borrowed Glenn Gould's raincoat.


----------



## canouro

Dimace said:


> Händel had written Messiah in one month. (If I remember correctly) To tell you that I like it (as work), is a lie. Nevertheless this is a SUPER recording in every aspect and a must for Händels lovers. Pinnock makes my ears suffer to an acceptable minimum, the casting is very successful and the overall quality of the production excellent. The booklet from the best. Well done!


a productive month :lol:


----------



## KenOC

RockyIII said:


> It looks like he borrowed Glenn Gould's raincoat.


Could be worse. He could dress like Nigel Kennedy.


----------



## Itullian

Received this yesterday.
It is now my favorite "Death and the Maiden", D810
I love the sound of the quartet.

I wish they would do a Beethoven cycle!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114629


*Jennifer Higdon*

Violin Concerto
Oboe Concerto
All Things Majestic

Nashville Symphony
Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor

The works on this 2016 album were composed in 2014, 2005, and 2011 respectively. I am listening to it now for the first time. I really wanted to love it, but so far it isn't evoking any strong emotions for me one way or the other.


----------



## Guest

Koshkin's intensely dramatic and virtuosic 30-minute Sonata is the closest we guitarists will get to a major piece written by Shostakovich!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1st mvt. of piano concerto by Busoni. Don't have time for more, must practice...


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Trevor Pinnock
The English Concert

Symphony's Nos. 16, 17, 18, 19, 20


----------



## Guest

A 19 minute recording is extremely short measure, but this is quite a good piece. I can't think of any other 21st century theorbo concertos!


----------



## Bkeske

Two more before dinner...

Listening to this right now, and the recording, from 1963 I believe, is really really good, as is the works:









And just before, from 1971. Very interesting.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Received this yesterday.
> It is now my favorite "Death and the Maiden", D810
> I love the sound of the quartet.
> 
> I wish they would do a Beethoven cycle!


Totally agree. Brilliant DATM. No doubt the shellacophiles will tell you some crusty old 1912 recording by the Krakatoa Quartet is better but it isn't. This is a blinder and as good as it gets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> T No doubt the shellacophiles will tell you some crusty old 1912 recording by the Krakatoa Quartet is better.


The Krakatoa Quartet? That's hilarious. I know that tomorrow I'll be in the middle of a serious meeting and bust out laughing just because of you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Menotti, Sebastian Suite. Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet*







7


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Totally agree. Brilliant DATM. No doubt the shellacophiles will tell you some crusty old 1912 recording by the Krakatoa Quartet is better but it isn't. This is a blinder and as good as it gets.


Thank you for the recommendation Merl. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae with Alexander Mason (organ) and Mark Templeton, Helen Vollam, and Patrick Jackman (trombones) in motets of Johannes Brahms and Anton Bruckner:

















2016 Music Magazine Choral Award Winner


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> The Krakatoa Quartet? That's hilarious. I know that tomorrow I'll be in the middle of a serious meeting and bust out laughing just because of you.


Wouldn't it be great if there really was a Krakatoa Quartet who were really around in 1912?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Death and the Maiden Quartet.
*

Almost through the first movement, this has the fire and subtlety (I know there's a better word for that) of the Lindsay Quartet, which has been my go-to recording. Actually, so far, I think at this point they're even better than the Lindsays. (Of course, they're maybe not at the level of the Krakatoa Quartet, but who is? )


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony.

The majestic recording that is the one performed by Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.......although as Merl would no doubt confirm it is hardly of the stature of a 'shellacophile' recommendation!


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd Symphony.
> 
> The majestic recording that is the one performed by Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.......although as Merl would no doubt confirm it is hardly of the stature of a 'shellacophile' recommendation!


Lol, too true, Jimbo. There's a 1903 recording of Brahms 2nd by Kurt Wundelwongler with the Mesapotanian Symphony Orchestra that was recorded on a putty disc in a shed and has now been reissued by Dutton Classics. It's totally unlistenable but the best ever Brahms 2. You heard it here first.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quintet*

After listening to their Death and the Maiden, though I have a ton of things to get done, I need to listen to this also. So far, oh, shucks, it's good.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Merl said:


> Totally agree. Brilliant DATM. No doubt the shellacophiles will tell you some crusty old 1912 recording by the Krakatoa Quartet is better but it isn't. This is a blinder and as good as it gets.


They switched instruments and music style, but look remarkably fresh for their age

http://www.krakatoa-music.com/


----------



## StrE3ss

Elgar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Boult


----------



## Itullian

I'm not a Ravel expert. The only cds of his piano music I had was the Gieseking, which I liked very much.
This one is in modern sound and sounds very good.

Any other recommendations for Ravel's piano music?
I have the Thibaudet on the way.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: Symphonies Nos.7 & 8
Rafael Kubelik & the Philharmonia *

Disc 11 from the EMI/Warner Classics Icons set ("The Complete HMV Recordings"). Both performances are new to me. Kubelik's grasp of Dvorak is excellent and the Philharmonia performs fantastically in what I have heard so far at the time of writing.

I cannot really comment any further at present. I need more time listening before I can say anymore.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Wouldn't it be great if there really was a Krakatoa Quartet who were really around in 1912?


You mean there wasn't a Krakatoa Quartet - jings I've just wasted two hours looking online trying to find a copy, I even checked to see if Pristine had maybe cleaned the recording up a bit. What a disappointment!!


----------



## joen_cph

There isn't, but there is a Vesuvius Ensemble:

http://www.vesuviusensemble.com/home-2-2/


----------



## Malx

Adrian Boult seems to be getting a few mentions lately - I'd suggest this box as a great bargain and tagging onto another recent theme of the thread it contains a fine set of Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

joen_cph said:


> There isn't, but there is a Vesuvius Ensemble:
> 
> http://www.vesuviusensemble.com/home-2-2/


They were a blast until they had their big blowup.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> Today's Menü has opera!
> 
> From the remoted 1994, my beloved *Charles Dutoit* is conducting the Montreal SO in a magnificent *La Damnation de Faust*, of Berlioz. The very nice casting consists of R. Leech, Gilles Cachemaille, Francoise Pollet (one of the best Marguerittes in the opera history) and the Michell Philippe.
> 
> Dutoit and Munch (this is my opinion) are two of the best conductors for this opera. They have found a good blend between Lyrism and Drama without intonating the one and ignore the other. After all Wolfgang has written about salvation and not damnation. (some conductors ignore this element…)
> 
> _I suggest this one with a 5 out of 5 and I feel it is a must recording for this opera._
> 
> View attachment 114628


It's not strictly an opera, but a dramatic cantata. I have the Davis recording on Philips.


----------



## Dimace

MusicSybarite said:


> It's not strictly an opera, but a dramatic cantata. I have the Davis recording on Philips.


Something between big scale opera and Oratorium. In Germany we call it Dramatic Legend. I prefer the term Opera. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Gould Plays Hindemith - Piano Sonata #1. Terrific. My goodness, that fifth movement.


----------



## Sid James

Since last time, its been these:

*BERNSTEIN*
Chichester Psalms
On the Waterfront - Symphonic Suite
On the Town - 3 Dance Episodes
- Bournemouth/Marin Alsop, Naxos

*TCHAIKOVSKY* Variations on a Rococo Theme; Pezzo capriccioso; Nocturne
*BRUCH *Kol Nidrei
*BLOCH *Schelomo
- Maria Kliegel, cello/National SO of Ireland/Gerhard Markson, Naxos

*GOLDSMITH*
Papillon - film score
- Orchestra conducted by the composer, Universal

*PUCCINI*
Messa di Gloria
Salve Regina for soprano and organ
Cristanemi for string quartet
- Luxembourg Orch./Martin Elmquist and colleagues, Classico

*DOHNANYI*
Serenade for String Trio
Sextet for piano, violin, viola, cello, clarinet and horn
- Spectrum Concerts Berlin, Naxos

*MENDELSSOHN* A Midsummer Night's Dream - Overture and Incidental Music
*SCHUBERT* Rosamunde - Incidental Music
- Soloists, chorus, Chicago SO/James Levine, DGG

*DVORAK* String Quartet #12 'American'
*BORODIN* String Quartet #2
- Royal Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble, Membran

*BRUCH*
Violin Concerto #1
Scottish Fantasy
- Arthur Grumiaux, violin/New PO/Heinz Wallberg, Eloquence

"...the G minor Violin Concerto...remains a firm favourite with players and audiences alike. Its flow of warmly emotional ideas, its effective writing for the violin and its overall craftsmanship command both affection and respect; but in all that *Bruch* wrote his touch was equally sure and his technique unobtrusively polished...Unusually, he was not himself an instrumentalist, though he wrote for all instruments with complete understanding, but he had a considerable reputation as a conductor, both in Germany and in England, where for three years he directed the Liverpool Philharmonic Society."

- From _An Illustrated Guide to Composers of Classical Music_ (ed. Peter Gammond), 1980.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114643


*Marina Domashenko*

Mezzo-soprano opera arias

Philharmonia of Russia
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

I saw this 2001 album mentioned on the Latest Purchases thread by *Fritz Kobus*, *Joe B*, *haydnguy*, *Rogerx*, and maybe others I forget. Domashenko has a beautiful voice!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Today's symphonic journey was
Vagn Holmboe, Symphonies 1 & 3
William Mathias, Symphony 1

All engaging and enjoyable. I need to hear Holmboe's 3rd another time or two to get a feel for it. The Mathias is delightfully rich in tone and colour.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE REPENTANT THIEF
*John Tavener*
London Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Marriner - clarinet
Neil Percy - handbells
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
Collins_


----------



## Colin M

Sid James said:


> Since last time, its been these:
> 
> *BERNSTEIN*
> Chichester Psalms
> On the Waterfront - Symphonic Suite
> On the Town - 3 Dance Episodes
> - Bournemouth/Marin Alsop, Naxos
> 
> *TCHAIKOVSKY* Variations on a Rococo Theme; Pezzo capriccioso; Nocturne
> *BRUCH *Kol Nidrei
> *BLOCH *Schelomo
> - Maria Kliegel, cello/National SO of Ireland/Gerhard Markson, Naxos
> 
> *GOLDSMITH*
> Papillon - film score
> - Orchestra conducted by the composer, Universal
> 
> *PUCCINI*
> Messa di Gloria
> Salve Regina for soprano and organ
> Cristanemi for string quartet
> - Luxembourg Orch./Martin Elmquist and colleagues, Classico
> 
> *DOHNANYI*
> Serenade for String Trio
> Sextet for piano, violin, viola, cello, clarinet and horn
> - Spectrum Concerts Berlin, Naxos
> 
> *MENDELSSOHN* A Midsummer Night's Dream - Overture and Incidental Music
> *SCHUBERT* Rosamunde - Incidental Music
> - Soloists, chorus, Chicago SO/James Levine, DGG
> 
> *DVORAK* String Quartet #12 'American'
> *BORODIN* String Quartet #2
> - Royal Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble, Membran
> 
> *BRUCH*
> Violin Concerto #1
> Scottish Fantasy
> - Arthur Grumiaux, violin/New PO/Heinz Wallberg, Eloquence
> 
> "...the G minor Violin Concerto...remains a firm favourite with players and audiences alike. Its flow of warmly emotional ideas, its effective writing for the violin and its overall craftsmanship command both affection and respect; but in all that *Bruch* wrote his touch was equally sure and his technique unobtrusively polished...Unusually, he was not himself an instrumentalist, though he wrote for all instruments with complete understanding, but he had a considerable reputation as a conductor, both in Germany and in England, where for three years he directed the Liverpool Philharmonic Society."
> 
> - From _An Illustrated Guide to Composers of Classical Music_ (ed. Peter Gammond), 1980.


FOR ANY NEW MEMBERS YOU Would not be pulled away from loving classical music by Sid's Listening the past few days... This is why I love this post to see what friends are putting to into the ether... Starts with a B in Leonard and ends with the another B in the great violin composer. And the middle equally great

And I was about to post some Mahler Lieder. I will wait another day : )


----------



## bharbeke

Haitink is conducting pretty well for being 90. The whole performance is brilliant. There were a few noticeable coughs, but they were fewer in the second half.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114647


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

Issued in 2018, this is volume three of the four volume set by Manze. It may not be everybody's favorite set, but I think it includes some fine performances and has excellent sound quality.


----------



## Duncan

Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> Haitink is conducting pretty well for being 90. The whole performance is brilliant. There were a few noticeable coughs, but they were fewer in the second half.


I gave like not because of the concert (indifferent to me) but for the maestro Haitink and his tribute to world music. He isn't my favorite conductor, but some of his Mahler is monumental. A great child of the Nederland's conductors school, and a true son of Eduard Van Beinum. Respect and well done!


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Overtures - "Folies symphoniques"

Les Bavards, Les Bergers, Le Roi Carotte, Monsieur Choufleuri, Les Brigands, Ba-Ta-Clan, Geneviève de Brabant, Monsieur et Madame Denis, La Créole, La Princesse de Trébizonde, Madame Favart, L'Ile de Tulipatan

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## MattB

Arthur Honegger ‎- Nicolas De Flue

Jean-Luc Bideau, récitant
Akademiechor Luzern
Chor des Collegium Musicum Luzern
Choeurs de garçons et Choeur de filles de la Kantorei de Luzern
Junge Philharmonie Zentralschweiz
Alois Koch, direction


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Piano Concerto & Two Symphonies

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## jim prideaux

the final movement of Sanderlings recording of Brahms 2nd with the Berlin S.O. is outstanding......lyrical,joyous and emphatic (yes, all at the same time!)


----------



## joen_cph

*Bruckner*- _8th Symphony_ - Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra, 1970 /Hunt CD

Sound isn't the best, at least on this label, but the reviews are true - this is very passionate, eloquent Anton.

Some of the best Barbirolli I've ever heard, for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Jacck

*František Škroup - String Quartet 1,2,3*
very nice string quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Otello

Bruce Ford (Otello), Elizabeth Futral (Desdemona), Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Elmiro), William Matteuzzi (Rodrigo), Juan Jose Lopera (Iago), Enkelejda Shkosa (Emilia), Ryland Davies (Doge), Dominic Natoli (Lucio), Barry Banks (Gondoliero)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Philharmonia Orchestra
David Parry conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part one this morning/early afternoon.

_The New Babylon_ is a story of love found behind the barricades during the 1870 Paris uprising. _Alone_ is about the problems faced by a young woman sent from Leningrad to teach in a remote Soviet Mongolian village.

Music for the silent film _Novyy Vavilon_ [_The New Babylon_] op.18 (1929):










Music for the film _Odna_ [_Alone_] op.26 (1930-31):



Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934):










_Two Pieces_ for string quartet WoO (1931):
String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich & Friends: Live from Lugano 2016

Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Sergey Babayan (piano), Sergio Tiempo (piano), Karin Lechner (piano), Nicholas Angelich (piano) etc

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major/ Beethoven: Fantasy in C Minor, Op. 80, "Choral Fantasia"/Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## Duncan

joen_cph said:


> *Bruckner*- _8th Symphony_ - Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra, 1970 /Hunt CD
> 
> Sound isn't the best, at least on this label, but the reviews are true - this is very passionate, eloquent Anton.
> 
> Some of the best Barbirolli I've ever heard, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 114653


This is without a doubt the single best recording of the Haas 1890 version with the '88 HvK/VPO a close second followed by the '95 Haitink/VPO.

For the Nowak edition it's the '83 Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra version which I find most satisfying -


----------



## millionrainbows

Kissin, Scriabin, Rachmanninoff


----------



## Bourdon

*louis Couperin*


----------



## joen_cph

Mollie John said:


> This is without a doubt the single best recording of the Haas 1890 version with the '88 HvK/VPO a close second followed by the '95 Haitink/VPO.
> 
> For the Nowak edition it's the '83 Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra version which I find most satisfying -
> 
> View attachment 114657


It's a crowded field as regards the Bruckner VIII, with many good recordings. But I'd choose the Barbirolli in the Top-3 or Top-5. Another one there would be Haitink, I think so too, but in the first DDD CtGebouw-recording, an old favourite of mine and much broader than Barbirolli's. I haven't heard the later Haitink one you mention ...


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Vladimir Horowitz *(Full Jacket 1/2) and* Hungarian March!* (Horowitz arrangement) I have played this one. The Liszt original issue. (from his Hungarian Dances) What the Maestro plays is 5 times more! (minimum) (No! I don't know 5 times less piano than Horovitz. If I had such a privilege now I had the whole world under my feet... 20% of Horowitz piano (with a handful of gold exceptions) is pure fantasy nowadays. We are talking for the kingdom of mediocracy. My God, keep Andras healthy! And Daniel! And Stephen! (Stop! Two names more and the list is full...)

*And now>>* Stars and Stripes forever. *Also his arrangement! DEVINE!!!! (live recording from the White House, I believe. He has played for the Bush Father, or for the Regans.)


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Hallelujah - The Choral Works

Christoph Lehmann (organ), Veronika Winter (soprano), Anne Bierwirth (alto), Immo Schröder (tenor), Matthias Vieweg (bass), Patricio Ramos-Pereira (bass), Bernhard Scheffel (tenor), Rüdiger Ballhorn (tenor), Gregor Finke (bass), Markus Flaig (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD that had quite an influence on me. A very long time ago it introduced me to both Schnittke and Arvo Part. The whole disc has an enjoyable programme.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114668


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Divermento in E flat major

*Franz Schubert*
- String Trio in B flat major

Trio Zimmermann

This 2010 album is very enjoyable.


----------



## Becca

joen_cph said:


> *Bruckner*- _8th Symphony_ - Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra, 1970 /Hunt CD
> 
> Sound isn't the best, at least on this label, but the reviews are true - this is very passionate, eloquent Anton.
> 
> Some of the best Barbirolli I've ever heard, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 114653


I presume that it is the same as this release which I have and is at the top of my Bruckner 8 list...


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Cello Concerto & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Gielen/Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken. Excellent live recording using the Haas 1877 version.


----------



## Sonata

*Victoria De Los Angeles: Chants D'Auvergne*


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Trio in B Major
Trio in E Flat

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a lot of Buxtehude this afternoon ... both very good CDs, the first one is exceptional.


----------



## joen_cph

Becca said:


> I presume that it is the same as this release which I have and is at the top of my Bruckner 8 list...
> 
> View attachment 114669


Presumably - on my Hunt CD, the concert date is indicated as 20th of July 1970 in Manchester, total timing is 73:01, includes a excerpt of a thundering applause at the end ... the Hunt label is a bit ~obscure, though.


----------



## Becca

joen_cph said:


> Presumably - on my Hunt CD, the concert date is indicated as 20th of July 1970 in Manchester, total timing is 73:01, includes a excerpt of a thundering applause at the end ... the Hunt label is a bit ~obscure, though.


Then it isn't ... the BBC Legends performance comes from a few days later at the Royal Festival Hall in London.


----------



## Colin M

Nielsen Symphony no. 4 ("The Inextinguishable") Bernstein New York

Another great find in my folks' Music Library. Well balanced playing lead by one of his American champions...


----------



## Malx

In memory of the Scottish football team:


----------



## joen_cph

> Then it isn't ... the BBC Legends performance comes from a few days later at the Royal Festival Hall in London.


~Obscure labels are known to change details, but I'll try to check via web sources.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition, Vol. 1: Op. 1-6*

L'estro Armonico, Op.3 - _CD 5-6_
Roberto Michelucci, Walter Gallozzi, Anna Maria Cotogni, Luciano Vicari, Enzo Altobelli, Italo Colandrea, I Musici

La Stravaganza, Op.4 - _CD 7-8 _
Felix Ayo, Walter Gallozzi, Enzo Altobelli, Maria Teresa Garatti, I Musici


----------



## Guest

In honor of the birthday boy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part two this evening.

_Girl Friends_ is a film about three childhood chums who end up as Red Army nurses near the front line during the Russian Civil War. The three _Maxim_ films chart the fast-track progress of a Leningrad Average Joe from idealistic factory worker to dedicated state commissar. _The Man with a Gun_ concerns a peasant soldier entrusted with delivering an important communiqué to Lenin.

Music for the film _Podrugi_ [_Girl Friends_] op.41a - reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving manuscripts. (1934-35):



Excerpts from the music for the _Maxim_ trilogy of films op.50a - arr. by Lev Atovmyan (orig. 1934-38):
Excerpts from the music for the film _Chelovek s ruzhyom_ [_The Man with a Gun_] op.53 (1938):










Piano Quintet in G-minor op.57 (1940):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):










String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):
String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> ~Obscure labels are known to change details, but I'll try to check via web sources.


Complicated stuff, but:
1) The Bruckner Discography says it's the same performance on the Hunt and the BBC labels
https://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphony8incminor/

2) Barbirolli died on July 29th 1970, so the performance date on the Hunt CD (20th of July in Manchester) doesn't seem very likely, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Barbirolli 
and the CD also says that the symphony is in d-minor, which it obviously isn't.

3) Hurwitz mentions that the London performance on the BBC label from the 20th of May has been released on several labels of 'varying sound quality'. https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-6482/


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tannhauser and Rienze Overtures*


----------



## canouro

*François Couperin: La Sultanne, Préludes & Concerts Royaux*
Alfredo Bernardini, François Fernandez, Emmanuel Balssa, Elisabeth Joyé


----------



## Malx

Jean-Fery Rebel, Les Elements - Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Becca

joen_cph said:


> Complicated stuff, but:
> 1) The Bruckner Discography says it's the same performance on the Hunt and the BBC labels
> https://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphony8incminor/
> 
> 2) Barbirolli died on July 29th 1970, so the performance date on the Hunt CD (20th of July in Manchester) doesn't seem very likely, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Barbirolli
> and the CD also says that the symphony is in d-minor, which it obviously isn't.
> 
> 3) Hurwitz mentions that the London performance on the BBC label from the 20th of May has been released on several labels of 'varying sound quality'. https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-6482/


From Tony Duggan's MusicWeb review:
"This was Barbirolli's last ever London appearance and he died ten weeks later. It was a Royal Philharmonic Society concert of a performance he and the Hallé had already given in Manchester and Sheffield."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Britten string quartet no. 2 with the wonderful Takács quartet!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of the birthday boy.


You mean my friend Geir?


----------



## Duncan

joen_cph said:


> *Bruckner*- _8th Symphony_ - Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra, 1970 /Hunt CD
> 
> Sound isn't the best, at least on this label, but the reviews are true - this is very passionate, eloquent Anton.
> 
> Some of the best Barbirolli I've ever heard, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 114653


This was issued by "Hunt Productions" - which is an Italian label under the aegis of CGD Messaggerie Musicali S.p.A. -

"Italian record company and distributor that was established after the dissolution of CBS Sugar Compagnia Generale Del Disco S.p.A. in 1978. Its main label was CGD but it also distributed other labels. 
Somewhere in 1989/1990, after the acquisition by Warner Music International, the company was renamed to CGD S.p.A."

The CD that you have is a knock-off of the original May 1970 recording which originally appeared with this cover in 1997 -









It was later remastered and released in 2001 with the cover that appears with Becca's post -









Barbirolli also recorded a 17 January 1963 version with a combined Hallé Orchestra/ BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra in Manchester which wasn't released until 2018 -









"By the time of this performance of Bruckner's Eighth Symphony (17 January 1963), EMI had recently issued two recordings of the work in their catalogues, by Herbert von Karajan and Carl Schuricht, and would clearly not be looking to add a third.
Pity. For, as any true Brucknerian can hear - admittedly through the broadcast sound of half a century and more ago - Barbirolli directs a simply magnificent account of this work, which, despite its length of over 80 minutes, holds the listener's attention throughout.

In addition, the combination of these two major symphony orchestras gives the sound an inherent richness, body and depth which one may readily feel is that which the composer had in mind in 1890, when this second version of his masterpiece was completed."

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...elius-symphony-no-5-delius-in-a-summer-garden

http://www.barbirollisociety.co.uk/


----------



## canouro

Sergio & Odair Assad Play Rameau, Scarlatti, Couperin, Bach


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## MusicSybarite

Lyadov is not a relatively known composer comparing him to, say, Glazunov or Balakirev or even Glière. The music on this CD features most of his orchestral output, some 'miniatures' with much personality and charm. Very recommended.


----------



## Duncan

1968 DG release by Rafael Kubelík and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Guest

An excellent pianist with sound to match (24/352.8 FLAC).


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms' 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Canteloube, Chants d'Auvergne*

For some reason, I've been intentionally avoiding this piece. And up to the point of this purchase, I've been intentionally avoiding Stokowski. It's funny how silly prejudices work. This week I'm killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## joen_cph

Mollie John said:


> This was issued by "Hunt Productions" - which is an Italian label under the aegis of CGD Messaggerie Musicali S.p.A. -
> 
> "Italian record company and distributor that was established after the dissolution of CBS Sugar Compagnia Generale Del Disco S.p.A. in 1978. Its main label was CGD but it also distributed other labels.
> Somewhere in 1989/1990, after the acquisition by Warner Music International, the company was renamed to CGD S.p.A."
> 
> The CD that you have is a knock-off of the original May 1970 recording which originally appeared with this cover in 1997 -
> 
> View attachment 114678
> 
> 
> It was later remastered and released in 2001 with the cover that appears with Becca's post (...)


There's no doubt that if possible, the green BBC remastered CD is the release to prefer sonically (I think it's probably the one you can hear on you-tube, seems better than the Hunt CD).

A minor detail, but the Hunt CD is from 1990, so it can't be based on the white BBC CD release from 1997.


----------



## Guest




----------



## canouro

*Robert de Visée - Suites pour Théorbe*
Pascal Monteilhet


----------



## Colin M

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms' 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.
> 
> Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.


Jim, are you hiding in my folks' music conservatory today? Came across this and just finished listening. Both pieces magnificently done.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza !!!


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Tone Poems. Danish Nat'l Radio Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (Chandos)


----------



## canouro

*Anthony Holborne: The Teares Of The Muses 1599 *
Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Becca

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 114682
> 
> 
> 1968 DG release by Rafael Kubelík and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


When will everyone quit calling "Titan", that was only a name that Mahler used for an early version of the symphony. He had dropped it long before the final version was published.


----------



## Heliogabo

Kontrapunctus said:


>


A very enjoyable chamber rendition.


----------



## Bkeske

More new/old vinyl and listened to them all. In order:


----------



## Duncan

Becca said:


> When will everyone quit calling "Titan", that was only a name that Mahler used for an early version of the symphony. He had dropped it long before the final version was published.


My understanding is that the title (taken from German novelist Jean Paul's unbelievably tedious soul-destroying life-draining (in the English translation - in the original German it was actually pretty hilarious) 4 volume novel "Der Titan") was actually used during the second performance in Hamburg and the third in Weimar.

As you are aware Mahler did everything he could to discourage the practice afterwards but the literary references found in the program notes (which he later removed) were inspired by the novel.

Mahler on the program notes - ""Originally, my friends persuaded me to supply a kind of program, in order to facilitate the understanding of the D major [Symphony]. Thus, I had subsequently invented this title and explanations. That I omitted them this time was caused not only by the fact that I consider them inadequate, but also because I found out how the public has been misled by them."

These are the program notes - "The Hunter's Funeral Procession title: 'Gestrandet! (Totenmarsch in Callots Manier)' for the third movement of the Weimar version refers to an old folk story that was well-known among Austrian children in Mahler's time. The story's narrative is told through the eyes of forest animals written in a jocular character. It tells of the burial of a hunter whose funeral procession is composed not of humans, but wild animals, including a bear, foxes, hares, a wolf, cranes and partridges, song-birds. The animals seem to derive great joy from the occasion with rabbits leading the procession holding banners and music been sung by all the animals, accompanied by the musical cats and a group of Bohemian musicians."

Because that sounds exactly like something that I would make up because I'm convinced that no one is actually reading this and thus I can write whatever nonsense I want with impunity here is the reference -

http://gustavmahler.com/symphonies/mahler-symphony-1.html

My favourite line is "the animals seem to derive great joy from the occasion..." "great joy" indeed... that is until the bear and the wolf become hungry then it all goes to hell in a hurry...


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























And first listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No.27 in B Flat, KV 595

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## SONNET CLV

For today, March 21, an old favorite:









On two vinyl discs from 1979, Rosalyn Tureck performs Bach's _Goldberg Variations_ on a harpsichord constructed by William Dowd, Boston: Lower Keyboard: 8' quill, 8' peau de buffle, 4' quill & harp; Upper Keyboard: 8' quill & harp.

Glorious stuff!

Happy Birthday, Papa Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Larkenfield

Gabriela Montero's breathtaking improvisation on the Bach Chaconne:






Gorgeous... exquisite...


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> *Because that sounds exactly like something that I would make up because I'm convinced that no one is actually reading this and thus I can write whatever nonsense I want with impunity here is the reference -
> 
> *http://gustavmahler.com/symphonies/mahler-symphony-1.html


We are reading, my friend! VERY NICE post! I didn't know many of the information you have given, (except that the title was neglected by the composer) and personally I want to see more quality posts like this.


----------



## haydnguy

Bkeske said:


> More new/old vinyl and listened to them all. In order:
> 
> View attachment 114688
> 
> 
> View attachment 114689
> 
> 
> View attachment 114690
> 
> 
> View attachment 114691
> 
> 
> View attachment 114692


Nice Listening!


----------



## KenOC

Larkenfield said:


> Gabriela Montero's breathtaking improvisation on the Bach Chaconne...



​I suspect Bach might have liked that.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Quintets with Piano

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène.


----------



## Haydn70

C.P.E. Bach - 4 Symphonies Wq.183


----------



## Rogerx

Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt

Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht.


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Emma d'Antiochia

Nelly Miricioiu (Emma), Bruce Ford (Ruggiero), Roberto Servile (Corrardo di Monferrato), Maria Costanza Nocentini (Adelia), Colin Lee (Aladino), Rebecca von Lipinski (Odetta)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry.


----------



## sonance

During the past days I listened to symphonies 1 - 7 by Sibelius, performed by the Helsiniki Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam (ondine), often listening two or three times in a row, feeling quite enthused ...





































Now it's time for a change: 
Boris Tishchenko: Piano Sonatas nos. 7 and 8
Nicolas Stavy, piano; Jean-Claude Gengembre, bells (bis)


----------



## haydnguy

sonance said:


> During the past days I listened to symphonies 1 - 7 by Sibelius, performed by the Helsiniki Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam (ondine), often listening two or three times in a row, feeling quite enthused ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time for a change:
> Boris Tishchenko: Piano Sonatas nos. 7 and 8
> Nicolas Stavy, piano; Jean-Claude Gengembre, bells (bis)


That's cool listening!


----------



## Enthusiast

Not the Krakatoa and not the early 1900s but the next best thing from the mid-30s and sounding fine. The reviews promised me it would never be bettered. Very possibly this was true.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part three this morning.

_Zoya_ was a wartime film made in tribute to Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, a young partisan who was hunted down and killed aged just 18.

_The Fall of Berlin_ is self-explanatory, and includes a fictional final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport (see movie still below) and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd - in reality he didn't appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality-style propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.



Excerpts from the music for the film _Zoya_ op.64 (1944):










Music for the film _Padeniye Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] op.82 - edited by 'Adriano' (1949):










String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):
String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):
String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):
String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):


----------



## Marinera

Missa L'homme Arme; Missa Pro Fidelibus Defunctis a et 5


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 14

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gidon Kremer, Kim Kashkashian, Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante. Really good stuff! I like it better than any of his Violin Concertos.


----------



## Duncan

It's a toss up as to which of these two _"Linz"_ versions I prefer (usually whichever one is actually being played at the time - I tend to alternate between being mercurial and temperamental depending on my mood...)









Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/ 1972 in Amsterdam...

The only "Vienna" versions that I'm aware of are Gunter Wand's with the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester which I've always rather enjoyed - his versions of many of the symphonies usually place a rock solid second place in my rankings.

I do remember (vaguely to be quite honest) the Riccardo Chailly/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra '87 Berlin recording and thought that the tempi used throughout all four movements was just far too slow for my taste.


----------



## canouro

*Zelenka: Missa Divi Zaveri ZWV12, Litaniae de Sancto Xaverio ZWV156* 
Collegium 1704, Collegium Vocale 1704,Václav Luks


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Orchestre Métropolitain orchestra- Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my favourite Britten operas - actually a parable for performance in church - and based on an existing _noh _play:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7 In good company with Bruckner.


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Anna Strobl

I adore Zelenka. There is something raw and vital about his works. They take you in unexpected directions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> One of my favourite Britten operas - actually a parable for performance in church - and based on an existing _noh _play:
> 
> View attachment 114716


Wonderful work - totally top-draw Britten. The sparse textures and use of percussion also derive from Oriental influences yet Britten brilliantly evokes the loneliness and isolation of _Curlew River_'s fenland location.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part three this morning.
> 
> _Zoya_ was a wartime film made in tribute to Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, a young partisan who was hunted down and killed aged just 18.
> 
> _The Fall of Berlin_ is self-explanatory, and includes a fictional final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport (see movie still below) and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd - in reality he didn't appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality-style propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpts from the music for the film _Zoya_ op.64 (1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music for the film _Padeniye Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] op.82 - edited by 'Adriano' (1949):


Help! Help! The commies invaded USA! We are coming to help you, brothers! :lol::lol:

(very nice post, very helpful information. The Russian music of the period 1940/1953 is Rubbish. Meaningless, propagandistic monstrosities for brainless audiences. The Russians ARE NOT brainless. The knew and know TONS of music. Super cultivated and intellectual. Brainless were the Polit Büro members and this monster…)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - film and chamber music part four for a little later on this afternoon.

_The Unforgettable Year 1919_ is another of those films from the later Stalin era in which tribute is paid to Uncle Joe within the framework of the main storyline. In this case, post-revolution Petrograd is struggling badly against a White Army onslaught (supported by the British bad boys under Secretary of State for War Winston Churchill, of course - even during the fistbumping days of Tehran and Yalta I imagine the Soviet hierarchy still never forgot his decades-old remark that Bolshevism 'should be strangled in its cradle...'), but a fearless and energetic Stalin makes a timely appearance on the scene and galvanises the defenders, who go on to snatch glorious victory from the jaws of defeat.



_The Gadfly_ is based on the eponymous novel by Ethel Voynich in which Arthur Burton, a young Briton in Italy during the _Risorgimento_ era, is aspiring to the priesthood under the tutelage of Cardinal Montanelli but who also pens politically provocative articles under the pseudonym 'Gadfly'. Burton, whose character seems to eventually morph into an admixture of The Scarlet Pimpernel, Lord Byron and Che Guevara, bitterly renounces religion (especially after he discovers that his biological father is the same Italian cardinal who took him under his wing) and joins the Italian revolutionary struggle against the Austrian overlords. Despite its non-Russian subject and the era in which it is set the film is based on ideology as refracted through a (post-Stalin) Soviet lens, but it remains one of the more credible cinematic projects for which Shostakovich provided the music, a situation paralleled by the overall quality of the music itself.

Excerpts from the music for the film _Nezabyvaemyy 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] op.90 (1951):










Suite from the music for the film _Ovod_ [_The Gadfly_] op.97a - arr. by Lev Avtomyan (1955):










String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960):
String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## D Smith

A couple recent chamber releases.

Mozart: Violin Sonatas Nos. 26, 32, 35. Stéphane Rougier & Sophie Teboul. This is an excellent album. The sonatas are played with life and love, and both artists have great tone and touch and play well together. Recommended!










Mozart, Bartók & Brahms: Violin Sonatas. Elisa van Beek & Giorgos Karagiannis. This is an odd grouping of works: Mozart 18, Bartok 2 and Brahms 1. They are most successful in the Brahms I thought which is very organic and well paced, The Bartok is also excellent, but I prefer Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Polina Leschenko's recent edgy recording somewhat more. Worth a listen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.2


----------



## Enthusiast

Having enjoyed (as usual) Curlew River, I thought I would go on an listen to another of the church parables.









and then the other. Great music!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114721


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Trio in E flat major
Serenade in D major

Trio Zimmermann

I'm enjoying listening to this 2014 album for the first time.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Baryton Trio No. 31 in D, Hob XI:31*
Esterhazy Ensemble

This is my first exposure to the baryton trios, and I liked it a lot more than I expected to. I will be happy if they all live up to the quality of this one.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Bkeske said:


> More new/old vinyl and listened to them all. In order:
> 
> View attachment 114688
> 
> 
> View attachment 114689
> 
> 
> View attachment 114690
> 
> 
> View attachment 114691
> 
> 
> View attachment 114692


Ah, those lovely old Decca Eclipse covers! Takes me back to when I was young etc etc


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just received a new cd in the mail: "Speak, Be Silent" with various contemporary women composers. The first piece is "Ayre" by Chaya Czernowin. Sounds haunting right now. The other composers are Anna Thorvaldsdottir, Mirela Ivicevic, Liza Lim & Rebecca Saunders. Riot Ensemble is playing


----------



## canouro

*Philip Glass - Violin Concerto *

Prelude and Dance from Akhnaten, Company, Violin Concerto

Ulster Orchestra, Adele Anthony, Takuo Yuasa


----------



## 13hm13

Not in the mood or Amadeus? How about ...








Leopold Koželuch (1747-1818):
Symphony in D major
Symphony in G minor
Symphony in F major

London Mozart Players
Matthias Bamert - conductor


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Karelia (complete score); Kuolema *(orig. theatre version). Laukka, Tihonen*, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps it was listening to Curlew River this morning but I have just spent a pleasant couple of hours listening to fairly contemporary Japanese music. Hosokawa was the composer of the title track of this









and also wrote three of the songs on this









I listened to both discs all the way through.


----------



## Itullian

I have wanted this set for ages, so been keeping my eye on it waiting for a reasonable price on a like new offer. Finally grabbed it for $45 like new.
It's the Guarneri's second digital 80's cycle originally on the Philips label.

I love the Guarneri's and was never quite happy with the earlier RCA set.

Well, I am not disappointed!
It has the usual glorious Philips digital sound and the performances are superb!
I'm so happy 
Highly recommended.
Guess what I am listening to. ))


----------



## canouro

*Yasushi Akutagawa - Ellora Symphony / Trinita Sinfonica / Rapsodia per Orchestra*
Takuo Yuasa, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 D.960. Four Impromptus Op. 90. Liszt: Ständchen, S. 560 (Trans. from Schubert's Schwanengesang No. 4, D. 957). This won't be to everyone's taste, but I thought Buniatishivili's performance of Schubert's D.960 masterpiece was brilliant. This is an intensely personal reading. She takes the second movement extremely slow and I found it very moving, complimenting the outer movements. The Impromptus are ethereal and spontaneous. And Standchen is exquistely beautiful. Her use of pianissimo is exceptional, though it makes you really listen in parts. Highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Poetry is music.


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> Poetry is music.


I was going to say no, poetry is poetry. But it's better just to quote Jack Handey: "To me, boxing is like a ballet, except there's no music, no choreography, and the dancers hit each other."


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> During the past days I listened to symphonies 1 - 7 by Sibelius, performed by the Helsiniki Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam (ondine), often listening two or three times in a row, feeling quite enthused ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time for a change:
> Boris Tishchenko: Piano Sonatas nos. 7 and 8
> Nicolas Stavy, piano; Jean-Claude Gengembre, bells (bis)


sonance, may I ask - enthused by the compositions or the interpretations?


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Itullian

Back for another listen to this awesome Death and the Maiden quartet.


----------



## Malx

Venice: The Golden Age - Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin.

Oboe concertos by Vivaldi, Marcello, Porta, Tessarini and a composition by Uri Rom described as a quasi-pasticcio after Vivaldi & Tessarini.


----------



## Rhonda Rizzo

I've been listening to the Goldberg Variations--Jory Vinikour on harpsichord and Murray Perahia on piano. It's fascinating how much different the music sounds on different instruments.


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent a lot of time with Brahms recently (specifically the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies)time for something rather different....

Rawsthorne-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos and Concerto for two pianos.

Tozer,Cislowski,Bamert and the LPO.


----------



## canouro

*John Field - The Complete Nocturnes*
Miceal O'Rourke


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich String Quartet No 3 & Prokofiev String Quartet No 2 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Pelléas et Mélisande. Pajala, Nordqvist, Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam ('Incidental music', Naxos)


----------



## StrE3ss

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Malx

J S Bach Orchestral Suite arr Mahler - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Chailly.

I hadn't listened to this for a long time - as much as I love Mahler's music I can't really see what he adds to this piece, I'll stick to the original in future.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - disc 2 of 2, Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":










and









(finished at home)


----------



## Guest

Very enjoyable tuneful/melodic contemporary music. Well recorded, too.


----------



## Malx

Liszt's transcription of Wagner's Tannhauser Overture S442 - Jorge Bolet.

From this fine disc:


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening concludes with a very enjoyable live recording of Bruckners 8th Symphony from this boxed set:


----------



## AeolianStrains

canouro said:


> View attachment 114734
> 
> 
> *John Field - The Complete Nocturnes*
> Miceal O'Rourke


Quite gorgeous. I was listening to this a little bit the other day. He's no Chopin, but his are still solid.


----------



## Sid James

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part three this morning.
> ...
> _The Fall of Berlin_ is self-explanatory, and includes a fictional final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport...


I think I saw that scene, albeit in another movie. It was probably the one used in a 1970's Yugoslav film called WR Mysteries of the Organism. They changed the scene by inserting a sex scene above it. I remember watching and thinking it was both weird and hilarious. Totally changed the meaning, to say the least.

As Shostakovich's career was subject to the whims of politics - less due to the meddling of Stalin but more because of his cronies like Zhdanov and Khrennikov - he had to rely on film music as his bread and butter.

His most famous score during his life within Russia was Moscow Cheryomushki, a rock opera/musical about a housing estate. It was composed under Khrushchev who lessened the restrictions in arts policy. He had a hand in commissioning it and a film version was produced later.


----------



## Flavius

Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo. Music of Bali, British Folk Songs, Intro. & Ronoo alla Burlesca, Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings. Pears/Britten. McPhee/Britten, Curzon/Britten, Pears, Brain, & Boyd Neel String Orch./ Britten (Pearl)


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Antonín Dvořák Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104, B. 191
Artist(s): George Szell & The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Fournier (Cello) 
Recording Info: Transferred from a DGG 4-track tape
Recorded in June 1961 Venue: Berlin-Dahlem, Jesus-Christus-Kirche


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114742


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Così Fan Tutte

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

This album from 2013 had some mixed reviews, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Concerto in A Major

Howard Shelley on piano with London Mozart Players


----------



## haydnguy

Now.....

*Tschaikowsky*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor

Svjatoslav Richter, piano
Wiener Symphoniker
Herbert Von Karajan, conductor


----------



## Littlephrase

Alban Berg- Three Pieces for Orchestra op.6 (Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic)


----------



## haydnguy

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


Wow! Very nice and tempting.....


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rogerx said:


> Boccherini - Symphonies
> 
> London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


I've been sitting on this one (it's in my Presto basket right now). How is it?


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Rogerx

AeolianStrains said:


> I've been sitting on this one (it's in my Presto basket right now). How is it?


 Got the whole series, ( contemporaries of Mozart) not one mis, so go for it.
Good orchestra and a conductor knows what he's doing.


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge sings Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot.


----------



## Dimace

Let us make some history, this WE.

Puccini, as is already known, has composed operas with ''foreign" content, like the Madame B. and the Turandot. At 1910, has composed also an opera (this came between the Japanese operas) with American subject.* The girl of the (Wild) West.* (La Fanciulla del West) The debut was in NY MET. (Toscanini, Caruso!!!!) The opera is accepted very well from the New Yorkers.

Today I will present you the 2nd best performance for this opera.* From Milan Scala, 1956, with Votto, (director) Frazzoni, Corelli, Gobbi, Riciardi, etc. * We are speaking for THE cast.

Now, something about the opera itself.* It is nothing! *(this is my opinion). From Boheme and Tosca composer, I waited bigger things. Libretto rubbish, music almost rubbish and the performance is saved from the strong singers. There is also one other problem: The sound. It is unacceptable! So sh... audio production (worse than the Salome) should be illegal or for the circus. The Italians FFFFed the whole project with their sound.

We buy or not?* Yes we do!* It is a good collectable this one. Buy it (not listen to it) and store it in your collection. A new sealed copy is hard to be found, a very good 2nd hand easier in USA (like my copy) In Europe both issues are more difficult.

So: 1 out of 5 for the music, 4 out of 5 for the (good shape) rarity.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies.

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part three this morning.
> 
> _Zoya_ was a wartime film made in tribute to Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, a young partisan who was hunted down and killed aged just 18.
> 
> *The Fall of Berlin is self-explanatory, and includes a fictional final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport (see movie still below) and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd* - in reality he didn't appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality-style propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.


Without the American help (material and economical) Stalin should had lost the War from the first year. The Soviets had NOTHING, to confront the German War Maschine. NOTHING! Patriotic War and Victory... Science Fiction. Only the Americans have the right (and the Englander somehow) to make music for the WWII victory. But they had better things to do than to compose nonsense... (Dmitri, because of his fear for the monster, composed a lot of sh... Fear is very bad consultant in the arts.) Thanks my friend, gor the chance you gave me to write something for the mythos USSR victory and USSR victory culture.)


----------



## jim prideaux

Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.

Sibelius-3rd and 5th Symphonies.

reminding myself why this recording of my favourite symphony (the 5th) is so impressive!


----------



## Andolink

A disc I've been spinning periodically for 31 years - -


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Terrains Vagues_ (2000)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> Without the American help (material and economical) Stalin should had lost the War from the first year. The Soviets had NOTHING, to confront the German War Maschine. NOTHING! Patriotic War and Victory... Science Fiction. Only the Americans have the right (and the Englander somehow) to make music for the WWII victory. But they had better things to do than to compose nonsense... (Dmitri, because of his fear for the monster, composed a lot of sh... Fear is very bad consultant in the arts.) Thanks my friend, gor the chance you gave me to write something for the mythos USSR victory and USSR victory culture.)


Victory has produced the most empty headed nonsense in art and not only in art. And the German monster (and his many conspirators and followers) have feared and ruined more art and artists than any other. So, what should we do with German music?


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major/ String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major/ String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor/ String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'/ Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor/ String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mostly Debussy but illuminated by being beside some more modern pieces by Hosokawa.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - film and chamber music part five this morning.

_Five Days, Five Nights_ is set in Dresden at the conclusion of WWII and concerns a former Dresden resident and Red Army soldier who helps in the search for the many priceless art works from Zwinger palace which were stored elsewhere during the war years. _Hamlet_ needs no introduction, of course.

Excerpts from the music for the film _Pyat' Dney, Pyat' Nochei_ [_Five Days, Five Nights_] op.111 (1960):










Music for the film _Hamlet_ op.116 (1963-64):










String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970): 
String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):


----------



## canouro

*Rossini ‎- Five Rossini Overtures*
London Symphony Orchestra, Pierino Gamba


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> Without the American help (material and economical) Stalin should had lost the War from the first year. The Soviets had NOTHING, to confront the German War Maschine. NOTHING! Patriotic War and Victory... Science Fiction. Only the Americans have the right (and the Englander somehow) to make music for the WWII victory. But they had better things to do than to compose nonsense... (Dmitri, because of his fear for the monster, composed a lot of sh... Fear is very bad consultant in the arts.) Thanks my friend, gor the chance you gave me to write something for the mythos USSR victory and USSR victory culture.)


the Americans should have let the Germans defeat Stalin, and then attack the weakened Germany from the West. Germany would have had huge losses in Russia even without the American help - the Russian winter, Russian kalashnikovs, partyzans etc. Let the two greatest evils of the 20th century devour each other. Anyway, it was probably the Germans, who planted Lenin and the Russian revolution in Russia
https://www.dw.com/en/how-germany-got-the-russian-revolution-off-the-ground/a-41195312


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> sonance, may I ask - enthused by the compositions or the interpretations?


Malx - Of course you may ask! - The enthusiasm refers to the compositions, but I don't know how much the performance enhances the enthusiasm. Normally I define myself as being more a "chamber music" person than a "symphony" person, although there are some symphonies I've enjoyed very much from the beginning (Schubert's Unfinished for example; and of course there are more exceptions). I've been very pleased to listen to the Sibelius symphonies "en bloc". - I also have all the symphonies by Colin Davis (LSO live), but it's been a long time since I listened last. I remember having been very fond of Davis' recording of symphony no. 2 coupled with Pohjola's Daughter and that the other symphonies didn't attract my attention. Maybe it's time to listen again to all the symphonies by Davis. Though not now. Due to the lack of musical education I can't compare both sets anyway.

Listening now:
Berthold Goldschmidt: "Früher" und "Später" ["Earlier" and "Later") 
String Quartet no. 1; Piano sonata, Clarinet Quartet
Mandelring Quartet; Kolja Lessing, piano; Ib Hausmann, clarinet (largo)










[Very strange: there is also a disc with an English cover ("Early" and "Late"); dealing with an international market why would this be necessary?]


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## canouro

*Ruggiero Ricci ‎- Carmen Fantasie / Havanise Etc.*

Pablo de Sarasate: Carmen - Fantasie Op. 25 / Zigeunerwiesen (Gipsy Airs) Op. 20, No. 1	
Camille Saint-Saëns: Havanaise Op. 83 / Introduction And Rondo Capriccioso Op. 28

Ruggiero Ricci, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierino Gamba


----------



## sonance

Berthold Goldschmidt: Concertos
- Cello Concerto (Yo-Yo Ma, cello; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit)
- Clarinet Concerto (Sabine Meyer, clarinet; Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin/Yakov Kreizberg)
- Violin Concerto (Chantal Juillet, violin; Philharmonia Orchestra/Berthold Goldschmidt)
(decca)


----------



## Joe B

Lise Granden Berg & Øyvind Gimse leading Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene with Anita Brevik (soprano) in Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Merl

Symphony 5 from this first-rate collection. One of the best Dvorak part-sets available.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is all Hosokawa. It includes Atem - Lied (the title track of Keiko Murakami's mixed disc that I listened to yesterday) but many other pieces as well. It is softer and gentler than Murakami's approach (in Atem - Lied, anyway).


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4/ Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48/ Elegy for strings

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> Berthold Goldschmidt: Concertos
> - Cello Concerto (Yo-Yo Ma, cello; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit)
> - Clarinet Concerto (Sabine Meyer, clarinet; Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin/Yakov Kreizberg)
> - Violin Concerto (Chantal Juillet, violin; Philharmonia Orchestra/Berthold Goldschmidt)
> (decca)


That is a very fine disc imo, three very good concertos that rarely get mentioned.
Your post has reminded me that it is a while since I played the disc - it is now added to my "to play" pile, thank you.


----------



## Malx

sonance says:

"Due to the lack of musical education I can’t compare both sets anyway."

I too have no musical education but would contend that I am able in my own way to compare different performances of the same work based on what moves me most, feels right for the music as I understand it and perhaps most importantly gives me pleasure.
My preferences may be wide of the mark as far as strict adherence to the score goes but frankly I don't care as long the performer doesn't completely rewrite the piece. I look for performances that take a different view of a composition which can sometimes be radical and sometimes subtle - why have 5 recordings with the same overall interpretation!

Thread duty:

Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.
(This months BBC MM cover disc).


----------



## canouro

*Dobrzyński: Overture to 'Monbar', Piano Concerto & Symphony No. 2*
Emilian Madey, Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## Rogerx

Grofe: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites / Herbert: Cello concerto

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> sonance says:
> 
> "Due to the lack of musical education I can't compare both sets anyway."
> 
> I too have no musical education but would contend that I am able in my own way to compare different performances of the same work based on what moves me most, feels right for the music as I understand it and perhaps most importantly gives me pleasure.
> My preferences may be wide of the mark as far as strict adherence to the score goes but frankly I don't care as long the performer doesn't completely rewrite the piece. I look for performances that take a different view of a composition which can sometimes be radical and sometimes subtle - why have 5 recordings with the same overall interpretation!


I agree! Once a record or performance is in the public domain it is we who decide if it is good. And those of us with experience usually have a pretty good handle on what works and how well it works and are often able to compare with quite a wide selection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak 4 from this excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Humoreske & Piano Sonata Op. 11

Angela Hewitt (piano).


----------



## NLAdriaan

Am now listening to my recent mp3 purchase: Tristan & Isolde, live at Bayreuth '76, conducted by Carlos Kleiber.









I found it at OperaDepot.com, at a suggestion of TC member Barbebleu.

Kleiber's Tristan at Bayreuth 76 was reviewed by a famous visitor in the audience: Sviatoslav Richter. He writes about it in his notebook:
"I fear that as long as I live, I shall never hear another _Tristan_ like this one.
Carlos Kleiber brought the music to boiling point and kept it there throughout the whole evening 
There's no doubt that he's the greatest conductor of our day"
"Eine Sternstunde in the fullest sense of the word"
"Following the performance, Kostia Metaxas (_Kleiber's ad-hoc agent_) persuaded me to seek out the conductor and share my impressions with him. He seemed rather depressed and displeased with himself. I told him what I thought and he suddenly leapt into the air with joy, like a child: 'Also wirklich gut?'. Such a titan, and so unsure of himself."

I can't add anything useful to these words.

Very pleased to have found this recording, which actually sounds really good (as good as it gets from a 1976 live recording) and I am now diving into it.


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet in E flat, Op. 12_ & _String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13_


----------



## jim prideaux

I have commented before about the number of recordings available that involve really effective and engrossing accounts of two of my increasingly favourite symphonies-Brahms' 2nd and 3rd.....Harnoncourt and Giulini being among the disappointments (oddly in Harnoncourts case as I generally enjoy everything I have encountered!)....this morning saw the arrival by post of the Jansons and the BRSO recording on BR Klassik-another one to add to the list (although I suspect Sanderling's two cycles will always remain 'top of the pile')


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in A Minor, RV 500

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Massenet*
_Le Jongleur de Notre-Dame_

Monte Carlo Opera Orchestra
Roger Boutry conducting
Chorus - Monte Carlo Opera Chorus
Chorus Master - Paul Jamin

Angel, 2 Lp Box

From the Liner Notes:

"But today's public, busy rediscovering Massenet, after the compulsory sixty years of purgatory, is not wildly interested in his gifts as teacher or in his prodigious skill as theatrical composer. What today's audiences hanker after is Massenet's lyricism, his charm, his instinctive ability to put into music all love's impulses, from Manon's skin-deep flutters to Werther's fatal passion, though to say the truth Romantic passions were not really Massenet's forte. His strong point was sensual love. He loved Woman, in other words any desirable woman, in the same way as did his contemporary the painter Auguste Renoir. This wellbred eroticism has often caused him to be called << Woman's musician>>.

One can therefore wonder what on earth attracted Massenet to the plot of _Le jongleur de Notre-Dame _which takes place in strictly masculine surroundings . . .

At the peak of his glory, the composer received innumerable manuscripts which he practically never read since his hands were quite full enough . . . One day, as he was leaving his Parisian flat on his way down to the country, he met, in front of the concierge's room, a postman who was bringing a fat registered mail envelope for him. The concierge was out and Massenet could hardly refuse to take his own mail, so off he went to take his train, clutching the fat envelope . . Massenet began to read it to pass the time . . . and nearly forgot to leave the train as a result."

Baritone Vocals - Michel Carey
Brother Boniface, Bass - Jules Bastin
The Prior, Bass - Marc Vento
A Poet-Monk, Tenor Vocals - Tibere Raffalli
A Musician-Monk, Baritone Vocals - Michel Carey
A Sculptor-Monk, Bass - Jean-Jacques Douméne
Two Angels, Antoinette Rossi, Amanda Cassini
Countertenor Vocals - Alain Vanzo


----------



## Andolink

*Rebecca Saunders*: _Miniata_ for accordion, piano, chorus and orchestra (2004)
Nicolas Hodges, piano
Teodoro Anzellotti, accordion
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden Und Freiburg/Hans Zender


----------



## D Smith

Frank Martin: Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, Percussion and Strings. L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande & Ernest Ansermet. Thoroughly engaging and well written. Ansermet was a champion of Martin's music and for good reason. I also listened to his Second Symphony and Etudes. Recommended.


----------



## NLAdriaan

jim prideaux said:


> I have commented before about the number of recordings available that involve really effective and engrossing accounts of two of my increasingly favourite symphonies-Brahms' 2nd and 3rd.....Harnoncourt and Giulini being among the disappointments (oddly in Harnoncourts case as I generally enjoy everything I have encountered!)....this morning saw the arrival by post of the Jansons and the BRSO recording on BR Klassik-another one to add to the list (although I suspect Sanderling's two cycles will always remain 'top of the pile')


Did you already check out this one, actually only the andante, a world in itself here.


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading the Scottish National Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Ein Heldenleben":










Ein Heldenleben has been an old favorite of mine since I was a teen. I haven't given it a listen in ages....still remarkable!

edit: letting the disc play through with Felicity Lott singing "Four Last Songs"


----------



## Joe B

Took a ride out to our nearby coop (20/25 miles away) and listened to Jonas Kaufmann there and back again:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major

Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding.


----------



## Duncan

Former favourite now rather brutally abandoned, cast aside, and left by the wayside looking confused, teary-eyed, and disheveled...









Newest favourite gets to drive my car, drink the really expensive wine that I hide from everyone else, and borrow money that I know will never be repaid-














You can listen to the entire symphony by clicking on the above and then looking to the right of your screen for movements II through V.


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> Victory has produced the most empty headed nonsense in art and not only in art. And the German monster (and his many conspirators and followers) have feared and ruined more art and artists than any other. So, what should we do with German music?


Thanks for the nice comment! You are to the point. As I have written (old posts) the war years brought NOTHING for the German music. For us you can say the years 1933 - 1945. A total catastrophe. If you also think the artists they lost their lives, sent to concertation camps or left Germany to save them, we can speak fot total spiritual annihilation into German soil. This annihilation could be walked daily in Berlin. I watch my foot, not to step on to it. I only read the names and pray for their souls. Some of them were GREAT artists... (and here, USA saved somehow the situation. So many artists found shelter there and made big carriers... The recently died Previn is only one example.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - sixth and final instalment of film and chamber music for this late afternoon/early evening.

_A Year is Like a Lifetime_ is a film depicting Karl Marx's residency in Paris from October 1843 to January 1845 (during which time he met Friedrich Engels). According to some reports, Shostakovich was reluctant to get involved with the project and, to be honest, the music itself is not top-drawer. Nevertheless, it's still more interesting than the 'composing on autopilot' soundtracks from many of the 1940s/50s films. As with his score for _Hamlet_ four years previously, Shostakovich's music for _King Lear_ is considerably superior - presumably the emotional depth of these two Shakespeare tragedies (as opposed to the often crude shallowness of the earlier propaganda films) inspired him to compose better stuff.

Listening to the three chamber works together, especially the final two, is an intense experience. I've said before that the viola sonata, DSCH's last completed work, is akin to being in the hospital room watching the composer die. On the other hand, the fifteenth quartet sounds like the funeral dirge written by a man already dead. Solomon Volkov described it as thirty-something minutes of graveside wailing (or words to that effect), and that seems a fair assessment.

Suite from the music for the film _God, kak zhizn_ [_A Year Is Like a Lifetime_] op.120a - arr. by Lev Avtomyan (1965):



Excerpts from the music for the film _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] op.137 (1970):










String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):










Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):
Sonata for viola and piano op.147 (1975):


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> This is without a doubt the single best recording of the Haas 1890 version with the '88 HvK/VPO a close second followed by the '95 Haitink/VPO.


Please try Wand/BPO/2001 for the best Haas 8.


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1715-1777): String Sonata No.3 in C Major

Piccolo Concerto Wien: Balasz Mate, Kristin von der Goltz and Juris Teichmanis, cellos -- Roberto Sensi, double bass


----------



## Duncan

NLAdriaan said:


> Please try Wand/BPO/2001 for the best Haas 8.
> 
> View attachment 114768


I have that! and honestly today I can't really argue with you... I may have been feeling rather mercurial that day rather than my usual temperamental... In retrospect I really should have put Wand in second (or better yet tied for first) and HvK in third but I often find myself rather shamelessly pandering to the crowd as there were a great many HvK fans in attendance that day... but just between the two of us (everyone else don't read this part) I thought that Wand had the edge on tempi...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114770


*Amy Beach*

Solo Piano Music, Vol. 1

Joanne Polk, piano

I'm enjoying listening to this 1997 album for the first time.


----------



## D Smith

Berwald: Symphony No. 2 Kamu/Helsingborg Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. Just a delight to listen to. Berwald has touches of Mendelssohn here and there but definitely has his own voice. The work is performed very well and the recording is excellent (as is the companion disc with Symphonies 3 & 4).


----------



## Enthusiast

Having listened to the legendary Busch recording of Death and the Maiden, I am now ready for this one. It is astonishingly good. I am moving on to the Quintet as I write.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> ...In retrospect I really should have put Wand in second (or better yet tied for first)...


I had my Jochum, Haitink, Karajan and Celibidache days when climbing the Bruckner mountains, while Wand was modestly on the summit, enjoying the view:angel:

Wand just took the HvK harness off the BPO in Bruckners honor. Glad you enjoy it too!


----------



## canouro

*George Szell conducts Beethoven*

CD1-Symphony No. 1 in C Major, Op. 2/Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"/
Egmont, Op. 84:Overture 
CD2-Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"/Symphony No. 8 in F Major, Op. 93

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater*

Stryja's recording is the one that woke me up to Szymanowski.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7 in E Major_

*Richard Wagner*
_Siegfried-Idyll_
One Movement Symphony

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam
Bernard Haitink conducting

Phillips 2 Lp Box
Netherlands, 1979

From the Liner Notes:

Bruckner had worked for two years on his Seventh Symphony before the fair copy was finally ready in September 1883. At first there was no chance of a performance, so his pupils Joseph Schalk and Ferdinand Löwe decided to introduce the work to interested persons on two pianos at the Bösendorfer Hall on February 27, 1884. It was not until the end of the year that the real premiére took place. On a visit to the city, Joseph Schalk was able to interest the young conductor Arthur Nikisch in Bruckner's new work. Nikisch had been a violinist in the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra at the first performance of the Second Symphony. Now, at the age of 29, he was first to conduct the new Bruckner symphony at the Leipzig Municipal Theatre.

The programme of this memorable concert also included the "Don Juan" Fantasy and "Les Préludes" by Liszt, the Rhinemaidens' scene from "Götterdammerung," and Schubert's "Wanderer" Fantasy. Bruckner was present to receive at the end an unaccustomed ovation. The critic of the "Neue Zeitschrift fur Musik" wrote that the new work as a whole made no logical but rather a "mosaic" effect. In general, however, it was the positive voices in the choir of public opinion which prevailed. The critic of the "Leipziger Neueste Nachrichten" acclaimed the work with enthusiasm, declaring that in the "tone painting" of the symphony, "the glow of the colour" competed with the "enkindling fire of the imagination," and so held the listener bound "from beginning to end, as though with invisible chains." Hans Christoph Worbs


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Violin Sonatas, others. Isabelle Faust/Akademie fur alte Musik Berlin. Another fabulous album from Faust (is there any other kind?). Familiar violin concertos (BWV 1041-1043) combined with pieces originally intended for violin are played with verve and engagement. Even if you've heard these concertos 100 times, this disc is worth a listen. Highly recommended.


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Symphony No. 2 
Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
Telarc ‎- DG-10113, Vinyl, LP, Album, Germany, 1985.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> Former favourite now rather brutally abandoned, cast aside, and left by the wayside looking confused, teary-eyed, and disheveled...
> 
> View attachment 114765
> 
> 
> Newest favourite gets to drive my car, drink the really expensive wine that I hide from everyone else, and borrow money that I know will never be repaid-


If your car and wallet is gone, you can always listen to the introspective Mahlers from Lucerne under Abbado in his Indian summer. It is really something different:


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Guest

Recorded on the Grandes orgues Cavaillé-Coll de Notre-Dame de Paris. Suitably thunderous sound when required.


----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

Geirr Tveitt, Piano Concerto No 4 (Northern Lights) - Hakon Austbo, Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.









J S Bach, Keyboard Concerto No 6 - ASMF, Murray Perahia ( Piano & Director)









Bela Bartok, Kossuth - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Malx

NLAdriaan said:


> Am now listening to my recent mp3 purchase: Tristan & Isolde, live at Bayreuth '76, conducted by Carlos Kleiber.
> 
> View attachment 114759
> 
> 
> I found it at OperaDepot.com, at a suggestion of TC member Barbebleu.
> 
> Kleiber's Tristan at Bayreuth 76 was reviewed by a famous visitor in the audience: Sviatoslav Richter. He writes about it in his notebook:
> "I fear that as long as I live, I shall never hear another _Tristan_ like this one.
> Carlos Kleiber brought the music to boiling point and kept it there throughout the whole evening
> There's no doubt that he's the greatest conductor of our day"
> "Eine Sternstunde in the fullest sense of the word"
> "Following the performance, Kostia Metaxas (_Kleiber's ad-hoc agent_) persuaded me to seek out the conductor and share my impressions with him. He seemed rather depressed and displeased with himself. I told him what I thought and he suddenly leapt into the air with joy, like a child: 'Also wirklich gut?'. Such a titan, and so unsure of himself."
> 
> I can't add anything useful to these words.
> 
> Very pleased to have found this recording, which actually sounds really good (as good as it gets from a 1976 live recording) and I am now diving into it.


Opera Depot is currently offering the full 1976 centenary Ring Cycle conducted by Boulez as a free download. I suspect it won't last long.

The bitrate isn't hifi quality at 256 Kbps but it is decent - especially at the price!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114778


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Trios, Op. 9 Nos. 1-3

Trio Zimmermann

This 2011 album is very well performed and recorded. As enjoyable as it is, I must that I prefer the piano trios and string quartets.


----------



## pmsummer

6 TRIOSONATEN
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Heinz Holliger - oboe, director
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Lucio Buccarella - double bass
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord
Saschko Gawriloff - violin

_Archiv_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114779


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphonies 1-4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

I'm switching gears to something with a bigger sound. These excellent live recordings are from 2009.


----------



## Malx

pmsummer said:


> 6 TRIOSONATEN
> *Jan Dismas Zelenka*
> Heinz Holliger - oboe, director
> Maurice Bourgue - oboe
> Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
> Lucio Buccarella - double bass
> Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord
> Saschko Gawriloff - violin
> 
> _Archiv_


pmsummer - I have got to ask what turntable and arm combo is in the pictures you upload? Judging by the apparent weight and solidity of the platter it looks like a belt drive.


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> pmsummer - I have got to ask what turntable and arm combo is in the pictures you upload? Judging by the apparent weight and solidity of the platter it looks like a belt drive.


It looks a lot like the AR turntable I had in the 1970s.


----------



## Itullian

Just received this today and its excellent.
The remaster has done wonders.
I forget its mono sometimes and sounds better than some stereo recordings.
Great quartet playing keeps you interested and wanting to hear more and this does that!


----------



## Bkeske

I'm out of town visiting my mother this weekend, and downloaded the DCH app to watch the live performance this afternoon. Well, she wondered what I was doing/setting up, so I shared a couple Hillary Hahn pieces in the archive, which she loved, then a repeat of last weekends Bach's St Johns Passion, and then today's live performance. She liked it all, even the live Lachenmann work, which surprised me, but she found it very interesting. All in all, about 5 hours of watching and listening, while away from my own music at home.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful live recording--includes the 4 Ballades, 3 Nocturnes Op. 9, Scherzo No. 2, and the Fantasie Impromptu.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier - Das Rheingold from Bayreuth 1976 production conducted by Boulez via free download mentioned in an earlier post.

now:

Messagesquisse & Anthemes 2 from this disc.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The prologue is 20 minutes, so I will hear only that. I have it on iTunes and will slowly work my way through it all. I heard it before but started again. Nono is for me mysterious and evocative. It's like the ocean or space


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Just received this today and its excellent.
> The remaster has done wonders.
> I forget its mono sometimes and sounds better than some stereo recordings.
> Great quartet playing keeps you interested and wanting to hear more and this does that!


Thanks for the update. I have the stereo recording of Op. 127, and it's not that good. It actually turned me off to this quartet.

I'm listening to the C# minor quartet on Spotify. Nicely done, spot-on and nuanced ensemble playing. Not as "spiritual" as the Lindsays or the Veghs, at least to my ears, but they make it sound more lyrical.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Boston SO, Charles Munch.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":









and I will listen to the other 7 sacred pieces....just too good to stop!


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Guest

Great playing and sound.


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in William Grant Still's "Symphony No. 4", "Poem for Orchestra", and "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert: The Trout Quintet & Death and the Maiden


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Laurence Dean on flute with the Hannoversche Hofkapelle


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.27, No.2, "Moonlight Sonata"

Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Field: piano concertos 
disc 1


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in G Major, Op.20, No.4, G.292

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Cassazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## haydnguy

Now.....

*Various*


----------



## Rogerx

Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos

Wen-Sinn Yang (piano)

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss.


----------



## jim prideaux

wonderful start to Sunday with (again!) Brahms......

4th Symphony and Haydn Variations performed by Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> Please try Wand/BPO/2001 for the best Haas 8.
> 
> View attachment 114768


After Sergiu, THE MUST recordings! Günter was HUGE with Anton! The only minus: IF I can remember correctly, it doesn't have all the symphonies. Super choice!


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> wonderful start to Sunday with (again!) Brahms......
> 
> 4th Symphony and Haydn Variations performed by Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


A wonderful to you also, my dear friend.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen; Piano pieces

Chaconne op. 32/ Suite 'Die Luziferische'/ Stücke für Klavier op. 59 / Stücke für Klavier op. 3 Nr. 1 - 5/ Humoresken op. 11


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> the Americans should have let the Germans defeat Stalin, and then attack the weakened Germany from the West. Germany would have had huge losses in Russia even without the American help - the Russian winter, Russian kalashnikovs, partyzans etc. Let the two greatest evils of the 20th century devour each other. Anyway, it was probably the Germans, who planted Lenin and the Russian revolution in Russia
> https://www.dw.com/en/how-germany-got-the-russian-revolution-off-the-ground/a-41195312


Now I have seen what you have written, my dearest.

To tell you the truth, I'm not sure what to choose. If you put the pistole to my head, I will say Stalin (and then shot me to death… :lol: ) I took this decision (that communism is better than the FFFF Nazis) when I saw the Schindler's List. These men (anthropomorphes) were MONSTERS. In the contrary (example is this) Lenin is Indifferent to me. Nightmare both of these regimes. I stop here because I don't like to speak for the evil on Sunday, which is God's day. Many Kisses!!!!


----------



## haydnguy

Now....

*Shostakovich*

24 Preludes & Fugues, op. 87

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> sonance says:
> 
> "Due to the lack of musical education I can't compare both sets anyway."
> 
> I too have no musical education but would contend that I am able in my own way to compare different performances of the same work based on what moves me most, feels right for the music as I understand it and perhaps most importantly gives me pleasure.
> My preferences may be wide of the mark as far as strict adherence to the score goes but frankly I don't care as long the performer doesn't completely rewrite the piece. I look for performances that take a different view of a composition which can sometimes be radical and sometimes subtle - why have 5 recordings with the same overall interpretation!
> 
> Thread duty:
> 
> Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.
> (This months BBC MM cover disc).


I agree with you , my dearest, but with one exception: It is responsible NOT to comment things we don't know. It should be ridiculous (this is an example) to see me evaluating modern music. I have musical education, but also BIG ignorance to this kind of music. So, I feel, that our good friend means something like this. Have a very nice Sunday.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Now....
> 
> *Shostakovich*
> 
> 24 Preludes & Fugues, op. 87
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> 
> View attachment 114800
> 
> 
> View attachment 114801


So much Shostakovich lately! Did the Russians buy the forum? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

Leeds Festival Chorus, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group, Highgate School Boys Choir, Orpington Junior Singers
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> So much Shostakovich lately! Did the Russians buy the forum? :lol::lol::lol:


I don't post Shostakovich that often. This is really good.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'Ange de Nisida

Recorded live at Royal Opera House, London, on 18 and 21 July 2018

Joyce El-Khoury (Countess Sylvia de Linarès), David Junghoon Kim (Leone de Casaldi), Laurent Naouri (Don Gaspar), Vito Priante (Don Fernand d'Aragon), Evgeny Stavinsky (The Monk / Father Superior)

Royal Opera Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Sir Mark Elder.

First spin and hearing this opera_ ever.
_


----------



## Jacck

*Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina *
Abbado
already the overture is really beautiful


----------



## Malx

A nice start to Sunday morning:
I am considering buying this disc so listened to Les Illuminations and the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings via spotify.









Back to the CD collection,
Henri Dutilleux, L' arbre des songes (concerto for violin & orchestra) - Olivier Charlier (violin) BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Larkenfield

Rogerx said:


> Field: piano concertos
> disc 1


Benjamin Frith is excellent. I like his Scarlatti sonatas too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - piano works, chamber works and songs part one this morning and afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912):
Piano Sonata no.3 in A-minor [_From Old Notebooks_] op.28 (1917):
Piano Sonata no.4 in C-minor [_From Old Notebooks_] op.29 (1917):










_Four Pieces_ op.4 (1910-12):
_Toccata_ in D-minor op.11 (1912):
_Ten Pieces_ op.12 (1906-13):
_(5) Sarcasms_ op.14 (1912-14):
_(20) Visions fugitives_ op.22 (1915-17):



_Two Poems_ for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Konstantin Bal'mont/Aleksei Apukhtin] (1910-11):
_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Anna Akhmatova] (1916):










_The Ugly Duckling_ - song for soprano and piano op.18 [Text: Nina Alexeyevna Krivosheina, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):
_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Valentin Goryansky/Zinaida Gippius/Boris Bashkirov (a.k.a. 'Verin')/Konstantin Bal'mont/Nikolai Agnitzsev] (1915):








***

(*** same recording, but different cover art)

_Overture on Hebrew Themes_ for clarinet, string quartet and piano op.34 (1919):


----------



## sonance

Karl Amadeus Hartmann:
Concerto funebre (for violin and string orchestra); Suites nos. 1 and 2 and Sonatas nos. 1 and 2 (all for solo violin)
Alina Ibragimova, violin; Britten Sinfonia (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College Cambridge and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment in J.S. Bach's "Mass in B Minor":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Marquez is my big hero these days


----------



## Malx

Edouard Lalo, Violin Concerto in F major Op 20 - Olivier Charlier, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.









Franz Schubert, 4 Impromptus D899 - Khatia Buniatishvili.
As always with this pianist these are very individual readings.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> wonderful start to Sunday with (again!) Brahms......
> 
> 4th Symphony and Haydn Variations performed by Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


Now I'm wondering - if I have the above (and the whole wonderful set) do I also "need" to Sanderling Berlin S.O. set?


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A nice start to Sunday morning:
> I am considering buying this disc so listened to Les Illuminations and the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings via spotify.
> 
> View attachment 114802


Is it that you already have the Britten and Pears recordings (or maybe you have an allergy to Pears's voice)? They would be first choice for me, anyway. Bostridge is good but there are interesting and excellent alternatives. For Les Illuminations there are several versions with Sopranos singing (both Gauvin and, particularly, Hannigan are excellent in their different ways) which makes an interesting change once you have the masterly Pears account. And for the Serenade there are quite a few including the excellent one from Lanzky-Otto, Pregardien and Vanska with the Tapiola Sinfonietta (coupled with the Nocturne). But again one of the Pears versions is first for me (the one with Tuckwell is great, the one with Brain is historical and great).


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Is it that you already have the Britten and Pears recordings (or maybe you have an allergy to Pears's voice)? They would be first choice for me, anyway. Bostridge is good but there are interesting and excellent alternatives. For Les Illuminations there are several versions with Sopranos singing (both Gauvin and, particularly, Hannigan are excellent in their different ways) which makes an interesting change once you have the masterly Pears account. And for the Serenade there are quite a few including the excellent one from Lanzky-Otto, Pregardien and Vanska with the Tapiola Sinfonietta (coupled with the Nocturne). But again one of the Pears versions is first for me (the one with Tuckwell is great, the one with Brain is historical and great).


To be honest I don't have much Britten in my collection at all, I recall hearing a few pieces from the Bostridge disc on the radio a while back so it was in the forefront on my thoughts.
I will investigate some of the others you mention before plunging in.


----------



## Enthusiast

The various Klemperers and Barbirollis are very great but this one must join them and with better sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> Now I'm wondering - if I have the above (and the whole wonderful set) do I also "need" to Sanderling Berlin S.O. set?


Personally and at the risk of sounding rather indulgent I would suggest that having encountered the Dresden cycle it may be logical to progress to the Berlin S.O. cycle....you will not regret it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Carl Orff, Der Monde (EMI). Hans Hotter sure is a good singer. This is based on Grimm's Fairy Tales, and came out after 1937's Carmina Burana. I like Orff's orchestration, and his harmonic sense, which is simple but not CP diatonic. Recorded in 1957, early stereo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Larkenfield said:


> Benjamin Frith is excellent. I like his Scarlatti sonatas too.


Thanks for the comments. I still haven't heard Field's nocturnes, and I was wondering about that set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner & Beethoven*

Last evening I listened to the first act of Die Walküre and it is very unfortunate that Otto klemperer did not record a complete Ring.
I am not talking about the voices wich are good in my opinion but the overal vision strikes me as sensitive ,inviting and very entertaining.I have only two recordings of the ring,Solti and Karajan and I found Klemperer more appealing .
For now I start listening to Beethoven Piano Sonata No.14


----------



## flamencosketches

Just put this on:









Before that, I listened to Sonatas 13, 14, and 15 from this excellent cycle:









Kempff is quickly regaining my favor in the Beethoven sonatas. Still, though, between him and Schnabel, I'm not really left wanting anything else. The two cycles complement each other nicely.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, it's Pablo Marquez again! This time with Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana & Dennis Russell Davies. Hearing the Berio piece-Chemins V, based on Sequenza XI for solo guitar.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Partita for Solo Violon No. 2, Chaconne; Partita for Solo Violin No. 3, Preludio, Ein Feste Burg*

These are orchestrations are total deviations from Bach's intent and may lack the genius for discovering underlying structure found by Anton Webern in the Musical Offering, but just taking them as they are, they are fun to hear.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Personally and at the risk of sounding rather indulgent I would suggest that having encountered the Dresden cycle it may be logical to progress to the Berlin S.O. cycle....you will not regret it.


Strangely - and I am not sure why - I am glad you said that!


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 Nowak). Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg. Solid performance but the orchestra is recorded a bit distantly.


----------



## Taggart

The instrumental sections are gorgeous. The vocals are not quite to our taste, but still nice. A lovely performance.


----------



## sbmonty

My first listen to Symphony No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Just purchased this opera 










Listening further to : exerpts from "Der Fliegende Holländer" from this box.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Eric Le Sage (piano), Paul Meyer (clarinet) & Claudio Bohórquez (cello)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114821


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Requiem

Academy and Chorus of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

A friend died yesterday, and listening to this work seems appropriate this morning. I like this recording from 1990.


----------



## Merl

Another depressing Sunday before being back to school, tomorrow. Thought I'd cheer myself up with some Schubert.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114824


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, conductor

Originally recorded in 1961, it was digitally remastered in 1997, and this is the 2012 reissue. Außerordentlich!


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know why but Elgar fans often see Falstaff as a lesser piece than his really great ones. I first heard it from Barbirolli and I've stuck with this through the years.









The Crumb (Black Angels) from this disc. I'm never that sure what to make if it.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 2 _
"Resurrection"

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Sir Georg Solti conducting

Margaret Hillis chorus director
Soprano Vocals - Isobel Buchanan
Contralto Vocals - Mira Zakai

From the Liner Notes:

"The development section, which now begins, is the march of the resurrected dead to Judgement. As this dies away the 'O glaube' theme returns, agitated and vehement. The recapitulatory passage which follows ends with the sound of the Last Trumpet. Horns and trumpets from all sides fill the air with calls and the intervening silences are broken by birdsong. Very softly the chorus enters unaccompanied with the first lines of Klopstock's hymn. Its two stanzas are separated by more fanfares and by a thrilling orchestral statement of the Redemption theme. From the mass of choral tone the soprano soloist is twice detached to soar rapturously. Both soloists become increasingly confident in 'O glaube' and the soprano sings a direct quotation from Urlicht. At 'Bereite dich zu leben!' (prepare to live!) all doubts and anxieties begin to be swept away and the symphony moves majestically toward its inspired coda with chorus, brass, bells and organ ringing out in E flat major." Michael Kennedy


----------



## Joe B

Enthusiast said:


> .....
> The Crumb (Black Angels) from this disc. I'm never that sure what to make if it.
> 
> View attachment 114826


If "Black Angels" doesn't do it for you, just play Shostakovich's "String Quartet No. 8" at the end of the disc; the best recording I've ever heard of it.


----------



## cougarjuno

Glazunov - The Seasons; Scenes de Ballet










This was my first disc of Glazunov's music after hearing The Seasons on the radio many years ago. I still enjoy this recording as both The Seasons and his Scenes de Ballet show Glazunov's orchestral mastery.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in B Flat, Bryan B4

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114832


*Johannes Brahms*

Pieces for Piano, Op. 76 Nos. 1-4
Three Intermezzi, Op. 117 Nos. 1-3
Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 118 Nos. 1-6

Arcadi Volodos, piano

This album from 2017 is exquisitely performed and recorded.


----------



## Guest

Not bad at all.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114833


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto
Serenade for Strings

Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

I have enjoyed every Ehnes recording I've heard, and this album from 2007 is no exception.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Itullian

My quest for the best SF, which I love, has led me here.
I also have Colin Davis' RCO recording and his LSO recording.
So far this one is sounding very good.
So we'll see.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin Waltzes: Alice Sara Ott

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Waltz...waltzes&qid=1553455113&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmr1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - piano works, chamber works and songs part two this evening.

_Five Melodies_ - vocalises for female voice and piano op.35 (1920):
_Three Children's Songs_ for voice and piano [Texts: Agniya Barto/Antonina Sakonskaya/Leib Kvitko] op.68 (1936):










_Five Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano op.36 (1921):
_Three Romances after Pushkin_ for voice and piano op.73 (1936):










Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923):
Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40): 
Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.83 (1939-42): 
Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44):










_Five Melodies_ - vocalises for female voice and piano arr. for violin and piano op.35b (1925):


----------



## Duncan

Itullian said:


> My quest for the best SF, which I love, has led me here.
> I also have Colin Davis' RCO recording and his LSO recording.
> So far this one is sounding very good.
> So we'll see.


Excellent selections - perhaps on your quest you may find yourself venturing towards this one which is my personal favourite -









The 06-08-92 Salzburg recording -

Here's a link to the complete album - 




or perhaps this one which oddly enough is also my personal favourite -









The 05-18-72 Champaign, Illinois recording -

Here's a link to the complete album -


----------



## Duncan

Joe B said:


>


This "American Classics" line issued by Naxos is just absolutely superb in every way - uniformly rock solid performances of some of the most innovative and interesting contemporary compositions - many found on no other label.

https://www.naxos.com/series/american_classics.htm


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C Minor, Op. 67

Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker, 1948:


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Listening of three excellent recent albums.

Couperin: 4 mixed consort pieces wonderfully performed by Christophe Rousset and Les Talens Lyriques. These were performed on Sundays for Louis XIV in 1714-15 and I was more than happy to hear them in less regal surroundings in 2019. Recommended.










Carwithen: String Quartets 1-3 performed beautifully by the Tippet Quartet. These are very well-written works and hopefully will be heard more with the release of this album. I enjoyed them a lot as well as the companion short works by Doreen Carwithen's husband. William Alwyn. Recommended.










Works by Clara Schumann, Boulanger, Clarke, Lilian Fuchs and others performed by Marina Thibeault, viola and Marie-Eve Scarfone, piano. Three of the pieces on this album were originally for violin and transcribed for the viola but they work very well. Thibeault has a beautiful tone and she plays beautifully with Scarfone. My favourite work on the disc was Rebecca Clarke's Viola Sonata but all are excellent. Recommended.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 7
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf
RCA Victrola ‎- 7997-2-RV
CD, Reissue, Remastered, US, 1988.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## canouro

*George Szell conducts Beethoven*

Symphony No. 4 / Symphony No. 7 / König Stephan:Overture - cd3
Symphony No. 2 / Symphony No. 5 - cd4
Symphony No. 9 / Fidelio:Overture - cd5

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Bulldog

D Smith said:


>


I'm finding Somm to be an excellent label. Lately, I have been listening a lot to Parry vocal works and Stanford string quartets.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Duo for Two Violins in A Major, Op.23, No.3, Ben 515

Vilmos Szabadi and Bela Banfalvi, violins


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms - Symphony 1


----------



## StrE3ss

Listen the corrected version that hdtt send me.

https://www.stereophile.com/content/fifth-element-89


----------



## Malx

Schubert Piano Sonata in B Flat major D 960 - Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms - Symphony 3


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Members of the City of London Sinfonia in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem" and other sacred music:


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Sym. Nr. 2 in c. Schwarzkopf, Rossl-Majdan, Philharmonia Chorus & Orch./ Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## canouro

*Liszt - Œuvres pour Piano*

Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-15 / Rhapsodie espagnole (Folies d'Espagne et jota aragonesa) - CD1 & CD2

György Cziffra


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen.... Fischer-Dieskau, Engel (BBC)


----------



## Colin M

Grieg Two Elegaic Melodies (Op. 34) N Jarvi Gothenburg 

Whether it is “the wounded heart” or “last spring” they are perfect background to the sudden death that is American College Basketball right now.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vivaldi - Symphonies.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came yesterday...first listen NOW.....

















This copyright is 2013


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114848


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
The Lark Ascending
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner, conductor

This album was initially released in 1972, and this is the 1985 digital reissue.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Symphony No.2 in C Minor, Op.80

Howard Griffiths directing the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11/ #Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505- Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"- Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386.

Alexandre Tharaud (piano),# Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine.

Jordi Savall.


----------



## Dimace

After many irrelevant to this thread posts (from me) I will come to you (as an apology) with something *almost unique.* With something of unknown origin (let us say), something I don't really know from where it comes: A present from one of my students!

Many years before (as I found after research) the Polymedia Special Marketing (a Polygram Company) made something crazy. It took / bought (actually is / was the same company, I don't know) the rights from DG, Philips X2 and Decca to make a special CD set NOT for commercial but mainly for promotional and educational use, to honor the 1000 years of Requiem! (it sounds a lot, but I say what I heard)* In this set exist together the well known DG / Karajan Mozart Requiem, The Berlioz's Requiem (with Sir Colin Davis for Philips) and now we have the UNIQUE!!!! The Requiems from Domenico Cimarosa, Heinrich Ignaz von Biber and Maurice Durufle! ALL BORN AT 1749, ALL DIED AT 1801!!!!!! Unbelievable!
*

I searched more. (the works of the last three composers) And what I found?? All the works (the 5) are in reality Requiems for the DEAD! (this is very important. Because, as I have seen in my big Requiem Collection (more than 100 Requiem titles, *ONLY these 5 works, are in the history of music ecumenically accepted as Mess des Morts! *

_What this strange company has done? A collection to honor the 1000 years of Requiem (as my student told me) Or collected together all the most abyssal works of the ecclesiastic music? _ Why they didn't sell, as they have done with other titles, widely this very interesting title? I don't know. Some months before I have seen a copy in Ebay. The SN 028946509029 returned nothing... (also in the special Discogs Polymedia Section) Nothing also in Google! (you can try it)

To finish... I heard that are some copies in libraries, conservatories etc. in Germany. (only to be borough) I also found that in the UNKNOWN year of release, only DECCA was in Polymedia Group. This mean that they paid rights to make NO MONEY! I can not believe it. Important is that they brought to the music community something quite rare and unique. (or only difficult to be found...) As a collector, to say the truth, I don't have a clear opinion. What can I suggest is this Box Set to be bought because of its AMAZING SOUND QUALITY and index.

















_(if someone of you can find information about this (for me) strange object, I would like to share them with me)_


----------



## Merl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Brahms - Symphony 1


Come on, Captain#36, give us a bigger clue than that! At least let us know whether it's digital or analogue.


----------



## tdc

Debussy - _Images For Orchestra_
Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - piano music, chamber music and songs part three of three this morning.

Two selections from _Twelve Russian Folksongs_ op.104 (1944):










String Quartet no.1 in B-minor op.50 (1930):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.92 (1941):
Cello Sonata in C op.119 (1949):










Piano Sonata no 9 in C op.103 (1947):










Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.94a - arr. of the Flute Sonata in D op.94 (orig. 1942 - arr. 1943):
Violin Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.80 (1938-46)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg Variations


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Renato Bruson (Macbeth), Mara Zampieri (Lady Macbeth), Robert Lloyd (Banco), Neil Shicoff (Macduff), Claes H. Ahnsjö (Malcolm), Lucia Aliberti (Dama), Petteri Salomaa (Medico)

Orchestra and Choir of the Deutsche Oper Berlin, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## Enthusiast

Joe B said:


> If "Black Angels" doesn't do it for you, just play Shostakovich's "String Quartet No. 8" at the end of the disc; the best recording I've ever heard of it.


Yes, it _is _good.


----------



## Enthusiast

A slightly different take on Messiaen's early masterpiece. Explaining the concept, the Presto site says


> AKOKA was inspired by the wartime experience of Jewish clarinetist Henri Akoka, who premiered the Quartet for the End of Time with Messiaen himself at the German prisoner - of - war camp in which they were both interred. Henri Akoka's vibrant personality and the story of his survival, with all its twists and turns, is the inspiration for this recording, which brings out the human aspect of this composition, seen through the eyes of one individual caught up in terrifying events beyond his control.


Anyway, there's a very nice performance of the Messiaen - more on the gentle side than some - bookended by two short serious "novelty" pieces.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> and now we have the UNIQUE!!!! The Requiems from Domenico Cimarosa, Heinrich Ignaz von Biber and Maurice Durufle! ALL BORN AT 1749, ALL DIED AT 1801!!!!!! Unbelievable!
> [/B]
> 
> View attachment 114851
> 
> 
> View attachment 114852
> 
> 
> _(if someone of you can find information about this (for me) strange object, I would like to share them with me)_


I don't want to spoil anything, but the miracle of 3 similar years of birth and death is just a typo, overlooked by Polymedia. Cimarosa (1749-1801), Biber (1644-1704) and Durufle (1902-1986) are not even from the same era.

This of course doesn't change the music and above all, your appreciation for the music.

As postal stamps with typo's are usually worth more than perfect prints, maybe this box has extra rarity value.


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death (orch. Shostakovich)

Shostakovich - Symphony No 14

Brigitte Fassbaender - Mezzo-Soprano (Songs and Dances of Death)

Ljuba Kazarnovskaya - Soprano (Symphony No 14)

Sergei Leiferkus - Bass (Symphony No 14)

Neeme Jarvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1992

An interesting pairing, as Shostakovich admitted that his Symphony No 14 was a continuation of Mussorgsky's "Songs and Dances of Death" (which Shostakovich felt was "too brief"), i.e. an exploration of death as it really is, rather than the often romanticised and sanitised view presented in some classical works. Fittingly, the Mussorgsky work, originally for piano and voice, is presented in Shostakovich's own orchestration. Although the work is frequently performed with a bass vocal, I much prefer a mezzo-soprano. Perhaps too sombre for everyday listening but very good performances by all involved.


----------



## LezLee

Every morning BBC Radio 3 has a 'slow moment' at 11.30 and today's was Howard Skempton's lovely 'Lento'.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## canouro

*Diana Damrau - Arie di Bravura*
Mozart, Salieri, Righini Opera Arias
Jeremie Rhorer, Le Cercle de l'Harmonie, Diana Damrau


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

In order of precedence - coming in at Number One -









And coming in at Number One -









And coming in at Number One -









And coming in at Number One -









And not coming in at all despite however much he might cry and scratch at the door -


----------



## Bourdon

CD 31


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> I don't want to spoil anything, but the miracle of 3 similar years of birth and death is just a typo, overlooked by Polymedia. Cimarosa (1749-1801), Biber (1644-1704) and Durufle (1902-1986) are not even from the same era.
> 
> This of course doesn't change the music and above all, your appreciation for the music.
> 
> As postal stamps with typo's are usually worth more than perfect prints, maybe this box has extra rarity value.


THANKS! 3X times mistake! Unbelievable! :lol: (on disk surface. In cover are OK, as I see know.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part one this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12):










_The Ugly Duckling_ for soprano and orchestra op18 [Text: Nina Meshcherskaya, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):



_Scythian Suite_ op.20 (1914-15):










Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.19 (1915-17):










_Autumnal_ - orchestral sketch op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934):
Symphony no.1 in D [_Classical_] op.25 (1916-17):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> In order of precedence - coming in at Number One -
> 
> View attachment 114867


:trp::clap:

Gunter & Anton are :cheers::angel::cheers:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114873


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaises

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## canouro

*Louis Spohr: Octet & Nonet*

Nonet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello & double bass in F major, Op. 31
Octet for clarinet, 2 horns, violin, 2 viola, cello & double bass in E major, Op. 32

Gaudier Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Aus Italien & Don Juan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I was granting Gielen's Mahler 2 classical status (perhaps a little prematurely as I have only listened to it three times but it is very good indeed). Today my encounter has been with another exceptional account of the work, one that has had some exposure here but is new to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Georg Böhm*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi - In furore, Laudate pueri e concerti sacri*
Ottavio Dantone, Accademia Bizantina, Sandrine Piau, Stefano Montanari


----------



## Rogerx

Falla & Lorca: Encuentro

Falla: El Amor Brujo/ Siete Canciones populares españolas
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano).


----------



## D Smith

Nielsen: Violin Concerto. Lisa Jacobs/Agrest/Bremer Philharmonic. Fine live performance of the concerto. Jacobs is technically assured and insightful and the orchestra excellent. The two fillers by Halvorsen and Sevndsen are pleasant enough.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms - Symphonies 2 & 4.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part two this evening.

I really enjoy the exuberance of _Chout_, and I can't help but wonder if Shostakovich acquainted himself with the score before setting Gogol's _The Nose_. _Le pas d'acier_ is an interesting work, too - because of its 'industrial' elements there's connective tissue with the contemporaneous 'iron and steel' 2nd symphony.

_Chout_ [_The Buffoon_] - ballet in six scenes op.21 (1914 - rev. 1920-21):










Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1912-13 - first version lost: rewritten 1923):
Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1917-21):










Symphony no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1924-25):
Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.44 (1928):










_Le pas d'acier_ [_The Steel Step_] - ballet in two scenes op.41 (1925-26):


----------



## Dimace

Dimace said:


> THANKS! 3X times mistake! Unbelievable! :lol: (on disk surface. In cover are OK, as I see know.)


This is what I have written! Mistake!* 6X Mistake!* My edition has also COVER X3 mistake! Out of this reason, I have written in my original post that the 3 composers born and died the same year. We have the absolute rarity or the absolute rubbish! :lol: (and I can not punished any more my student… He has graduated with a very good Diplome performance. He has played very nicely also the Greatest's Waldstein Sonata. No one believed he had learned with me. Me too… :lol: )


----------



## eugeneonagain

I've been going through this double-CD. A 2nd hand purchase around December last year:


----------



## eljr

Vasily Petrenko / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Stravinsky: The Firebird; Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Release Date November 30, 2018
Duration01:15:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Orchestral
Recording DateJuly 6, 2017 & July 7, 2017
Recording Location
Liverpool Philharmonic Hall


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer
> 
> New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden.


A concert that I had circled but never attend.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute and finishing now at home:


----------



## Guest

beethoven 9 gardiner


----------



## Guest

beethoven 7 gardiner

wahey 10


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114887


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kansas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

Sadly, baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky died in 2017, the same year this excellent recording was released.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114887
> 
> 
> *Giuseppe Verdi*
> 
> Rigoletto
> 
> Kansas City Symphony Orchestra
> Constantine Orbelian, conductor
> 
> Sadly, baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky died in 2017, the same year this excellent recording was released.


Released 12 days before he passed. What a talent!


----------



## Haydn70

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080


----------



## Joe B

Julianne Baird (soprano), John Ostendorf (bass-baritone) and Aurora performing on period instruments (Lisa Sandow Lyons-violin, Virginia Brewer-oboe, Loretta O'Sullivan-cello, Eric Milnes-harpsichord):


----------



## Haydn70

Vivaldi - Concerto in C major RV 558


----------



## Haydn70

Haydn - Symphony #29


----------



## Rambler

*Cantigas of Santa Maria of Alfonso X * The Martin Best Ensemble on Nimbus Records







A disc of 13th century songs in praise of the Virgin. Cleanses the musical palette.


----------



## Rambler

*Alexander Agricola: Missa in Myne Zym* Capilla Flamenca directed by Dirk Snellings







Jumping forward a couple of centuries and moving from the medieval to the renaissance, here's a rather satisfying disc of Agricola.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Saint-Saëns*
_Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78 "Organ"_

Boston Symphony 
Charles Munch conducting
Berj Zamkochian on organ
Recorded April 5 and 6, 1959

A Hi-Fi Spectacular!
_>| LIVING STEREO |<_ 
RCA Victor, CD

From the Liner Notes:

"Not the least singular phenomenon of our high fidelity age is the phonographic rejuvenation of music once considered revolutionary which complacent concert audiences have allowed to fade into near obscurity. A striking example of such restorations has been the recent popularity among audiophiles of the mighty "Organ" Symphony by Camille Saint-Saëns.

Yet this work's scope is so broad, its performance and recording problems so complex (especially in maintaining some equilibrium between organ and orchestra at both the lowest and highest of dynamic levels, while still preserving distinctive individualization of kaleidoscopically varied tonal colors), that the most skillful of monophonic engineering techniques never have captured the full range of sonorities achievable in "live" performances, and even the best of these latter seldom can command the acoustical balance and transparency of which the composer perhaps over-ambitiously dreamed.

It has remained for the stereophonic era, in demonstrating its artistic as well as technological coming-of-age, not only to discover solutions to these problems, but also to electrify home listeners with a belated realization of Saint-Saëns' goal - a transcendentally new and quite incomparable musical-dramatic experience." R.D. Darrell (1959)


----------



## Itullian

The 3 Opus 59 quartets.
Great!!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Quatuor Danel - Mieczysław Weinberg string quartets volume 3. In particular the 6th Quartet.

I recently saw Quatuor Danel playing the Shostakovich quartets in the Utrecht concert hall (I didn't attend every evening). Fine quartet they are.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Staying with the vocals:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114894


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 3
Children's Album

Utrecht String Quartet

2013

I enjoyed the first volume so much that I ordered this one, and it arrived today.


----------



## Flutter

The Louisville Orchestra playing some fantastic works by *Henry Cowell*:










Ongaku / Symphony No. 11 / Thesis


----------



## pmsummer

KOTO / FLUTE
_Four Flute Concertos_
*Antonio Vivaldi*
H. Okano - transcriptions
Ransom Wilson - flute
The New Koto Ensemble of Tokyo
Yoshikazu Fukumurs - conductor
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 5, Op. 47_

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

RCA Red Seal, Lp
1975

From the Liner Notes:

"The Fifth Symphony, which was premiered November 21, 1937, in Leningrad under the baton of Yevgeny Mravinsky, was the composer's first major work to be heard since the Pravda imbroglio, for the Fourth Symphony, begun in 1935, was withdrawn in December of 1936 and did not receive its first performance until 1960. What is immediately remarkable about the Fifth Symphony is not the conservatism of its musical technique vis-à-vis most of Shostakovich's previous works but rather the depth of its emotional meaning. Although this intensity of feeling, deeply imbedded in Russian aesthetic tradition, is foreshadowed in Lady Macbeth of Mzensk and the lovely Cello Sonata (1934), as well as in parts of other works, such as the E-flat minor prelude from the Twenty-Four Piano Preludes (1932-33), the composition of the Fifth Symphony seems to mark a definitive shift of the composer's dramatic vision from texts lying outside the music to the very structure of the music itself. And so, in spite of the stunning originality of the symphony's musical language, the listener is not made as aware of the separate elements of its composition as he is, for instance, in the First Symphony. The Fifth simply invites a cathartic reaction to a fabric of meaning that has no point of reference outside the symphony itself but that draws the listener inexorably into a series of dramatic tensions communicating all the more profoundly because they grow entirely from within. Emphatically, the Fifth Symphony is not programmatic." Royal S. Brown


----------



## haydnguy

Listening NOW


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : String Quartet No.11 In F Minor, Op.95 - "Serioso"/ String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 130
Takács Quartet .


----------



## rbacce




----------



## Sid James

*DEBUSSY & RAVEL* String Quartets
Quartetto Italiano - Eloquence

*Julian Bream: in Concerto*
*GIULIANI & ARNOLD* Guitar Concertos
Solo pieces by *Berkeley, Ravel, Roussel, Cimarosa*
Bream on guitar with the Melos Ensemble - Alto

*GRAINGER*
Over the Hills and Far Away: Piano Music Volume 1
Leslie Howard, piano - Eloquence

*Lorin Nicholson plays Canon in D and 11 other pieces
*Day Break (Nicholson), Salt Water (Lennon/Spiro/Spiro), Arioso (Bach), Everyone's Talking (Nicholson), Canon in D (Pachelbel), Now and Forever (Marx), Wind Beneath My Wings (Henley/Silbar), As the Deer (Trad.), Lagrima (Tarrega), Tears in Heaven (Clapton/Jennings), The Man from Snowy River (Rowland), Everything To Me (Nicholson)
Nicholson on guitar with colleagues - Didgeridoo

*BLOCH*
Violin Concerto, Baal Shem, Suite Hebraique
Zina Schiff, violin/RSNO/Jose Serebrier - Naxos

"His public image was that of a great Jewish composer, his private hope to be recognized as a composer with more claim to the title "American" than most. That he was indeed a very great Jewish composer was a truth he could not escape: he wrote a compete Jewish service, a noble and deeply moving work; he wrote many other pieces on Hebrew themes; his very appearance fitted the part; but to pigeonhole him as "Jewish" was to do him less than justice, for he was a composer without any narrowing qualification whatever, and a forerunner of the world of music which has superseded dodecaphony and returned to counterpoint and modal juxtaposition.* Bloch *had spent much time with the Indians of New Mexico and studied their music very deeply. This knowledge, and the inspiration he drew from it, he felt, to be considered more genuinely American than many a fellow composer who ignored the modes of native folk music to rely solely on European musical traditions."

- _*Yehudi Menuhin*, in his autobiography. Bloch's Violin Concerto was his major work drawing upon experiences with Native Americans._


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> This is what I have written! Mistake!* 6X Mistake!* My edition has also COVER X3 mistake! Out of this reason, I have written in my original post that the 3 composers born and died the same year. We have the absolute rarity or the absolute rubbish! :lol: (and I can not punished any more my student… He has graduated with a very good Diplome performance. He has played very nicely also the Greatest's Waldstein Sonata. No one believed he had learned with me. Me too… :lol: )


I have a DVD of Wozzeck where they put the wrong performers names on the cover! Can you imagine being a performer and your name not even being on the cover! :lol:


----------



## Dimace

MozartsGhost said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> _Symphony No. 5, Op. 47_
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy conducting
> 
> RCA Red Seal, Lp
> 1975
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> "The Fifth Symphony, which was premiered November 21, 1937, in Leningrad under the baton of Yevgeny Mravinsky, was the composer's first major work to be heard since the Pravda imbroglio, for the Fourth Symphony, begun in 1935, was withdrawn in December of 1936 and did not receive its first performance until 1960. What is immediately remarkable about the Fifth Symphony is not the conservatism of its musical technique vis-à-vis most of Shostakovich's previous works but rather the depth of its emotional meaning. Although this intensity of feeling, deeply imbedded in Russian aesthetic tradition, is foreshadowed in Lady Macbeth of Mzensk and the lovely Cello Sonata (1934), as well as in parts of other works, such as the E-flat minor prelude from the Twenty-Four Piano Preludes (1932-33), the composition of the Fifth Symphony *seems to mark a definitive shift of the composer's dramatic vision from texts lying outside the music to the very structure of the music itself.* And so, in spite of the stunning originality of the symphony's musical language, the listener is not made as aware of the separate elements of its composition as he is, for instance, in the First Symphony. *The Fifth simply invites a cathartic reaction to a fabric of meaning that has no point of reference outside the symphony itself but that draws the listener inexorably into a series of dramatic tensions communicating all the more profoundly because they grow entirely from within.* Emphatically, the Fifth Symphony is not programmatic." Royal S. Brown


Herr Brown, knows well what he writes. (for me its obvious, but in his text very well expressed.) This sentence (bold) is EVERYTHING which separates MY MUSIC (romantic) and the MODERN music. (which I don't understand and sometimes, very unfairly, I have rejected.) I call this the* peri- graphical* (outlined description) of music's content. *Ein Novelle Charakter*,where the listener is starting from a known- predefined point A and progressively* he is driven *to B, C, E etc. (accordingly to the work complexity…) This is the Bach's technic, the Greatest's specialty and the Meister's life and death. Because, the more the music is progressing to its high points (classicism, romantic / us) the more it seems to look to its roots. (Bach and Company) This is the retrospective element, which the modern music abandoned or, some times, successfully follows (Prokofiev early sonatas, but also ex. the 7th. Copland - almost Everything-, Bernstein -Everything- Korngold, Waxman, Zeisl, etc.)

And who is responsible für ''Den neuen Kampf der Music?'' (the new battle for music) Dmitri? Sergei? Or, as many say, Le Sacre du Printemps? NO! *Responsible is the A.A Berg.* (VERY significant composer) *He took the music from its predefined path and ALONE he created its modern (20th Century) way. * And he made it with STYLE an ORIGINALITY. So much, that, Richard Strauss, (my ICON) put him into fire and only his early death saved Alban from his (musical) excommunication. (Stravinsky didn't avoid it...)

*Shostakovich, pays tribute with this symphony to his Master, Anton!* (the 5th) He is doing this with a very Russian way and much more with his OWN way (for this reason is a very big composer) And he will do this until the 9th Symphony (The Joke) Like in the modern cinema, he is putting the listener in the author place and he is drawing masterfully and esoterically the way he COULD be followed by him. (Semi-driven music, I call this)

After these, it is clear (thanks to a sentence with meaning and purpose from Herr Brown and our fellow member) why the modern music ALSO must have rules and targets and how much demanding is for someone to ''play'' the modern composer. And, to close, the programmatic element (with red) to which Mr. Brown is referring to his last sentence, is not more or less the Church Legacy to global music. This is what Anton and Dmitri (after him) abandoned. Its name: Requiem, (this is why I love it. More Programmatic music doesn't exist) or *Liturgie*, (the term I prefer. Very Byzantiner and means FUNCTION) or Messe, or (super important) Oratorium etc. And, if the Requiem and its children, have function or functionality, do its modern cousins also have? This is a good question… I answer briefly, YES! Listen the *Canto Ebraico* and you will understand. (super modern Requiem (quasi), which Lenny brought to life. Lenny! Also a modern composer...)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I have a DVD of Wozzeck where they put the wrong performers names on the cover! Can you imagine being a performer and your name not even being on the cover! :lol:


How much do you want? Tell me a number! I have started to collect wrong printed and issued music! :lol: (this is what my FFF student did to me! :lol: )


----------



## Littlephrase

Olivier Messiaen- Vingt Regards sur L'enfant-Jésus (Peter Serkin)

Messiaen remains an altogether mystifying composer for me. I'm still unsure what to think of his music. This gargantuan work for piano is deep and spellbinding, yet elusive nonetheless.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> How much do you want? Tell me a number! I have started to collect wrong printed and issued music! :lol: (this is what my FFF student did to me! :lol: )


I don't have the actual box in front of me so unless Amazon has corrected it, this is the cover. When I bought it the reviewers said it was outstanding but the names on the covers were wrong. They said that the actual performers on the DVD were the ones you want and that turned out to be the case. I'm sorry but I don't really want to sell it.









Not only are the names wrong but that particular scene you see is nowhere in the performance.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Flutter

Littlephrase1913 said:


> View attachment 114898
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen- Vingt Regards sur L'enfant-Jésus (Peter Serkin)
> 
> Messiaen remains an altogether mystifying composer for me. I'm still unsure what to think of his music. This gargantuan work for piano is deep and spellbinding, yet elusive nonetheless.


One of history's best IMO :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 7-8-10 and 12

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg.


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel - Easter Cantatas

La Capella Ducale, Musica Fiata, Roland Wilson


----------



## haydnguy

pmsummer said:


> KOTO / FLUTE
> _Four Flute Concertos_
> *Antonio Vivaldi*
> H. Okano - transcriptions
> Ransom Wilson - flute
> The New Koto Ensemble of Tokyo
> Yoshikazu Fukumurs - conductor
> _
> Angel EMI_


I can't find this on Amazon in U.S. or Canada. I see that Mr. Wilson is younger there. Must be out of print


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'/ Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra- Edo de Waart.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Complete Works for Piano & Cello

Zuill Bailey (cello) & Simone Dinnerstein (piano).


----------



## Larkenfield

Rarely have I heard an orchestra this focused and determined: the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest (Dutch) with conductor Markus Stenz. Oh to hear an orchestra like this _live_ three or four times a month! An amazing brass section with outstanding soloists. Hard not to fall in love with Wagner's epic magnificence all over again:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part three this morning.

_Divertimento_ op.43 (1925-29):
_Le Fils prodigue_ [_The Prodigal Son_] - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29):
_Symphonic Song_ op.57 (1933):
_Andante_ from Piano Sonata no.4 in C-minor op.29 - arr. for orchestra op.29b (orig. 1917 - arr. 1934):



_Sur le Borysthène_ [_On the Dneiper_] - ballet in two scenes op.51 (1930):



Piano Concerto no.4 in B-flat [for the left hand] op.53 (1931): 
Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.55 (1931-32):


----------



## Flutter

I've got some Webern on:










Starting with Op 5 of course and skipping the early stuff.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Larkenfield said:


> Rarely have I heard an orchestra this focused and determined. Its name is identified at the end and they rise to a standing ovation. Oh, to hear an orchestra like this three or four times a month. Hard not to fall in love with Wagner's magnificence all over again:


It's the Dutch Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, 'only' the third ranking Dutch orchestra, after the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Rotterdam Philharmonic. You can visit all of these orchestras here in Holland as often as you want :tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'd put the Rotterdam Phil behind the Radio Phil. The RP isn't all that great.


----------



## Larkenfield

NLAdriaan said:


> It's the Dutch Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, 'only' the third ranking Dutch orchestra, after the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Rotterdam Philharmonic. You can visit all of these orchestras here in Holland as often as you want :tiphat:


It would be a delight to hear these orchestras in person... Yes, I knew that it was the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest with conductor Markus Stenz and I was saving that as a surprise at the end for those with an interest in the performance.  This might be only the third-ranking Dutch orchestra but I thought it was a first-rate performance. Just wonderful.


----------



## Enthusiast

It often seems that I have to be in the right mood for Debussy's piano music but this recent disc seems to draw me in (rather than "laying the music out in front of me") very reliably.


----------



## millionrainbows

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842), String Quartets Volume 3, Quartetto David (BIS). Now, Quqrtet No. 5 in F major. These sound every bit as good as Beethoven.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Shostakovich 14 with Gergiev conducting:


----------



## millionrainbows

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842), String Quartets Volume 3, Quartetto David (BIS). Now, Quqrtet No. 6 in A minor.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I don't have the actual box in front of me so unless Amazon has corrected it, this is the cover. When I bought it the reviewers said it was outstanding but the names on the covers were wrong. They said that the actual performers on the DVD were the ones you want and that turned out to be the case. *I'm sorry but I don't really want to sell it.
> 
> *
> View attachment 114899
> 
> 
> Not only are the names wrong but that particular scene you see is nowhere in the performance.


I was sure! For us, my dearest, all these are more than objects. They are our way of life and our companions. Out trustworthy friends for the Moments of solitude.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Enthusiast

Of course, it is hard to resist Uchida's playing. It is a delight. Still, for me it is just a little concerned with delicacy and lacks the "joy of inspiration" that so much Mozart can have. Still this is a great set. I listened to the 3rd disc - K311, 330 & 331.


----------



## Atrahasis

Rachmaninoff: Symphony no.2 op.27 - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest - Complete live concert in HD






Beautiful performance, sheer brilliance.


----------



## Duncan

For those rare moments when I'm neither mercurial nor temperamental and I'm attempting to make a good faith effort to actually get along with people I like to pretend that this is my favourite recording even though we all know that I'm just completely making that up out of some misplaced sense of diplomatic unity and harmony...









I listened to this once... at least I hope I actually listened to it... some of the 1970's is a bit hazy...

This is the one that's actually better in every way, shape, and form and honestly please resist the temptation to argue about this with me as I'm rather enjoying the 10 or so minutes of not being either mercurial or temperamental and I'd rather you didn't spoil the vibe... "Vibe" - how 70s, eh? :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Violin Concerto No. 1*


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3. Albert Dietrich - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc. and Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> For those rare moments when I'm neither mercurial nor temperamental and I'm attempting to make a good faith effort to actually get along with people I like to pretend that this is my favourite recording even though we all know that I'm just completely making that up out of some misplaced sense of diplomatic unity and harmony...
> 
> View attachment 114916
> 
> 
> I listened to this once... at least I hope I actually listened to it... some of the 1970's is a bit hazy...
> 
> This is the one that's actually better in every way, shape, and form and honestly please resist the temptation to argue about this with me as I'm rather enjoying the 10 or so minutes of not being either mercurial or temperamental and I'd rather you didn't spoil the vibe... "Vibe" - how 70s, eh? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 114917


The Bernstein Concertgebouw 4 is not my favourite but I do find it memorable and I find the use of a boy treble a fascinating solution to the need for a voice that projects innocence. It has character (important for me in Mahler). The Abbado is OK (only) as well. But I'm glad you are being honest with us, here!


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's Requiem and Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms from this fine set. As always from this source there are some slow speeds but both performances are memorable and powerful. It would be awful if all recordings of great music were aiming to be top of the same tower.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Barenboim conducts Beethoven's 2nd (I'm seeing it this weekend in Cincinnati)


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Minuetto pastorale/ Piano Concerto/ Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano/ Symphony in D Op. 18, No. 2, revised Fasano/Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasan

Pietro Spada (piano)

The Philharmonia, Francesco D'Avalos.


----------



## D Smith

Verdi: Otello. Del Monaco/Tebaldi/Protti/Krause/Karajan/Vienna. Del Monaco and Tebaldi are hard to beat in these roles.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 114916
> 
> I listened to this once... at least I hope I actually listened to it... some of the 1970's is a bit hazy...


I was in the hall when this was recorded live in Amsterdam in 1987, but this can hardly be a memorable fact. The late 80's were possibly grungy, but Nevermind. Helmut Wittek the boy soprano was the most memorable musical aspect of this concert. It isn't in my player either.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven : String Quartet No.11 In F Minor, Op.95 - "Serioso"/ String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 130
> Takács Quartet .


That must have been a limited release? I don't see it as being available. I have the three separate CDs which I am pretty sure are the same exact recordings, but having the box set which takes up less space would be very nice.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mmm..............


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114922


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel
4 Ballades

Nelly Akopian-Tamarina, piano

Akopian-Tamarina does a wonderful job of conveying the emotions of the music on this album from 2017, plus the recording quality is superb. When I turn up the volume and close my eyes, it is as if I am standing within a few feet of the piano.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> That must have been a limited release? I don't see it as being available. I have the three separate CDs which I am pretty sure are the same exact recordings, but having the box set which takes up less space would be very nice.


I have the box number for you 0028948313174


----------



## mvellom

Liszt, Sonata in B Minor, Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom - Angel vopiyashe The angel cried 1887- Nine Sacred Choruses (1884/5)

Corydon Singers, Matthew Best.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Teo Currentzis's Russian band and *Dido's lament, how serene*..... Recorded in the desolate Siberian city of Novosibirsk, where the orchestra and choir were exiled, adds to the music, out of this world









Yep, new recordings can still bring new ideas!

Hopefully Currentzis keeps it up with the SWR orchestra, where the central heating just works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114935


*Aaron Copland*

Symphony No. 3
Quiet City

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

This live recording from 1985 is outstanding!


----------



## Atrahasis

Darinka Matić-Marović, Academic choir Krsmanović - Belgrade


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part four for late afternoon/evening.

Orchestral suite from the music for the film _Lieutenant Kijé_ op.60 (1933-34):










Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.61 (1935):










_Romeo and Juliet_ - ballet in four acts op.64 (1935-36):










_Peter and the Wolf_ - symphonic story for narrator and orchestra op.66 [Text: Sergei Prokofiev] (1936):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

This is an idiosyncratic recording. After you've heard a ton of other interpretations like I have at this point, I suppose this would be something to hear, because it is different.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is _very _well done. It packs a kick, too.


----------



## Jacck

*Takashi Yoshimatsu - Symphony No. 2 "At terra", Op. 43 (Sachio Fujioka, BBC Philharmonic)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

So far, this is a nice interpretation. He is bringing out things I hadn't heard before.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Debussy*
_La Mer_
Boston Symphony 
Charles Munch conducting

A Hi-Fi Spectacular!
>| LIVING STEREO |< 
RCA Victor, CD

From the Liner Notes:

"There could be no denying Debussy's fondness for the sea; he frequently visited the coast resorts, spoke and wrote with constant enthusiasm about "my old friend the sea, always innumerable and beautiful." He often recalled his impressions of the Mediterranean Cannes, where he spent boyhood days. It is worth noting, however, that Debussy did not seek the seashore while at work upon La Mer. His score was with him at Kieppe, in 1904, but most of it was written in Paris, a milieu which he chose, if the report of a chance remark is trustworthy, "because the sight of the sea itself fascinated him to such a degree that it paralyzed his creative faculties." When he went to the country in the summer of 1903, two years before the completion of La Mer, it was not the shore, but the hills of Burgundy, whence he wrote to his friend André Messager (September 12): "you may not know that I was destined for a sailor's life and that it was only quite by chance that fate led me in another direction. But I have always retained a passionate love for her (the sea). You will say that the Ocean does not exactly wash the Burgundian hillsides - and my seascapes might be studio landscapes; but I have an endless store of memories and to my mind they are worth more than the reality, whose beauty often deadens thought"." John N. Burk (1959)


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> So far, this is a nice interpretation. He is bringing out things I hadn't heard before.
> 
> View attachment 114941


He quite possibly added those things you hadn't heard before


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Mmm..............
> 
> View attachment 114923


Is that an Mmm......... of satisfaction or of uncertainty?


----------



## Jacck

*Alfredo Casella - Symphony No.1 in B-minor, Op.5*
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Itullian

Received this "Great" yesterday. It really is a great recording. One of Solti's best.
The sound is fantastic as well.
Are there any non-mono recordings that compete with it?

I didn't have a recording of Wagner's Siegfried Idyll so this is a great bonus.
Do you have a favorite Schubert "Great"?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Yesterday was Bartok's birthday. I celebrated privately yesterday and today publicly. _Duke Bluebeard's Castle,
_Robert Lloyd and Elizabeth Laurence, London Philharmonic, Adam Fischer


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartets 12, 15. Doric String Quartet. Another fantastic album from this group. They really dig into Op. 161; very intense. And the Quartettsatz sings. Highly recommended


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> Schubert: String Quartets 12, 15. Doric String Quartet. Another fantastic album from this group. They really dig into Op. 161; very intense. And the Quartettsatz sings. Highly recommended


I'm collecting their Haydn series


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114935
> 
> 
> *Aaron Copland*
> 
> Symphony No. 3
> Quiet City
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor
> 
> This live recording from 1985 is outstanding!


Two very big composers, directors, teachers and MEN! This cover picture is the 20th century USA's musical history (with George should be perfect) The symphony its self is a hell of work. I can't tell you how much I miss these great artists today, the mediocracy built its awful kingdom and rules the music industry.


----------



## Dimace

Inspired from Rocky the 3rd (Rocky III) and the Rocky Balboa, the glorious child Philadelphia's I come to you with the* Centennial Edition of this glorious Orchestra.* Look only the names on the hard cover and you understand for which musical quality we are speaking. A very, very nice music collectible, must for every American and of course for every German with a little musical taste. Here we don't have a suggestion or a presentation. We have a musical DUTY! (buy or die situation, I call this...)









**Highlights>>>>* A.A Berg, Violin concerto to perfection! Giordano (what a FFFFFF composer) Luisa Chenier!!! R. Strauss, Arabella, Saint Säens, Violin Concerto (a hell of performance) and Tschaikowskys Violin Concerto for a true musical Apotheose!


----------



## Rambler

*Jacques Arcadelt: Motetti - Madrigali - Chansons* Choeur de Chambre de Namur; Capella Mediterranea; Doulce Memoire on Riciercar







This is a 3 CD set of music by Jacques Arcadelt. Until I purchased this around a year ago I was totally unfamiliar with his music - even his name had escaped my attention. Anyway I am more than happy to have rectified this with this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Moods of the night*

Pt. Hariprasad Chaurasia Raga Jaijaiwanti ( bansuri ) 
Pt. Shivkumar Sharma Raga Maru Bihag (santoor )
Tabla - Anindo ChatterjeeTambura [Tanpura] - Dr Fadnavis
Pt. Ram Narayan	Raga Darbari ( sarangi )
Tabla - Dilshad KhanTambura [Tanpura] - Anita Narayan, Aruna Giri, Madhuri Shivnarayan


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Jacques Arcadelt: Motetti - Madrigali - Chansons* Choeur de Chambre de Namur; Capella Mediterranea; Doulce Memoire on Riciercar
> View attachment 114943
> 
> This is a 3 CD set of music by Jacques Arcadelt. Until I purchased this around a year ago I was totally unfamiliar with his music - even his name had escaped my attention. Anyway I am more than happy to have rectified this with this set.


Indeed a very fine set.


----------



## Flutter

The Telemann Oboe Concertos


----------



## Steerpike

Dimace said:


> Two very big composers, directors, teachers and MEN! This cover picture is the 20th century USA's musical history (with George should be perfect) The symphony its self is a hell of work. I can't tell you how much I miss these great artists today, the mediocracy built its awful kingdom and rules the music industry.


I love the Copland No. 3, but have a different recording (Leonard Slatkin, St Louis SO) and it's coupled with 'Music for a Great City'. Proper composer, proper music.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Symphony No. 1; Strauss: Sinfonia Domestica. Mitropoulos/Vienna. The sound on this 1957 live broadcast is only fair, but listenable, which is what should happen as it contains a lively and dynamic Schumann, and an excellent Sinfonia Domestica, one of the best I've heard. Definitely worth hearing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flutter

Red Terror said:


>


I love his Symphonies and orchestral works (and electroacoustic too), brilliant composer!


----------



## Itullian

Very enjoyable!
I hope they are all recorded like this


----------



## Flutter

Some great stuff from Druckman:


----------



## Guest

Two quite intense pieces--both exhibit some Bartokian elements.


----------



## Bulldog

Kontrapunctus said:


> Two quite intense pieces--both exhibit some Bartokian elements.


Great disc. Saygun is a favorite of mine, especially for his string quartets which also can be found on the CPO label.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114947


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Isabelle Faust, violin

2016

I was going to listen to just _Adagio for Violin and Orchestra_ but ended up listening to both CDs in entirety.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music of Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Flutter

Stockhausen's awesome Klavierstucke cycle:


----------



## Colin M

Gershwin Concerto in FM Kostelanetz and his orchestra Previn (piano) Rasey (trumpet)

Of course the second movement is superb with the famous trumpet solo beginning. But I especially love the first movement where Previn fingers the keyboards and about five minutes in, the percussion (Gene Kruper style) seem intent on taking the entire project into a jazz bar. Kostelanetz magnificently brings them back into the company of his orchestra. Recorded in 1960 and still fresh today.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114952


*Giacomo Puccini*

La bohème

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

This is a 2012 reissue of the 1998 studio recording.


----------



## KenOC

Victory at Sea. Wonderful jingoistic music. But hey, we won. If Prokofiev had written this instead of his 6th Symphony, or Shostakovich instead of his 9th, both would have avoided a lot of grief.


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert: Piano trios, Op. 99 & 100


----------



## Dirge

Charles T. GRIFFES: Piano Sonata (1918)
:: William Masselos [M-G-M '57?]





While not obscure, Griffes's Piano Sonata doesn't get a whole lotta love (as Led Zeppelin is wont to say) and is often overlooked. It always gets mentioned when discussing the best American piano works, yet only a tiny handful of prominent pianists have ever taken it up. The work is abstract, angular, dissonant and is based on its own scale, which sort of resembles D minor; it represents an abrupt and drastic change from Griffes's rather Debussyan/impressionistic earlier output. Superficially, the Sonata sounds like an unexpected stepping stone between Scriabin's "Black Mass" (Piano Sonata No. 9) and Copland's Piano Variations, conveying something of the diabolical atmosphere of the former via the lithic angularity of the latter-and adding an almost Lisztian sense of wandering/journeying to the dramatic narrative for good measure. Indeed, some of it, the slow movement especially, sounds as if it could be from «Années de pèlerinage, Quatrième année: Amérique».

Masselos gives a strong, rugged, relatively volatile performance with a great sense of sweep & momentum and dramatic impulse. His playing is anything but fussy, but it's always sufficiently clear and detailed-and even poetic when need be. That said, his somewhat rough-and-ready brand of virtuosity won't be to all tastes. Modern performers tend to put more emphasis on clarity and detail and less on sweep & momentum and drama. I much prefer Masselos's way here, as he puts the music across as if it were conceived in one inspired fell swoop, its parts coalescing into an inseparable whole to a greater degree than in any other account that I've heard. For a contrasting take on the Sonata, try the newish recording by Garrick Ohlsson on Hyperion: a beautiful and poetic yet clear-headed affair that's played with tremendous authority; it's a bit deliberate for my taste, but it's certainly the best played account that you'll encounter, and you'll hear details and colors that are sacrificed to an extent by Masselos.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d'Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 1

Jour d'été à la montagne, Op. 61/ La Forêt enchantée, Op. 8/ Souvenirs, Op. 62.

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba


----------



## Flutter

Some Hovhaness:


----------



## haydnguy

*Prokofiev*
The Complete Symphonies

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi

I'm listening to Symphony 1 and 4 (Disk 1 of4 )


----------



## Flutter

More Hovhaness:


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano).


----------



## Dimace

I believe that to make only statements about my music preferences or about what I'm currently listening is good and sometimes enjoyable but not very helpful for my fellow members, the community and the thousands of our readers.

Before some months I presented to you this title.









I have written that my feeling is that this one should be a good buy with collectability potential. Today, both my links for USA and Europe have returned that this title is out of print.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=3930643634&ref=nb_sb_noss
https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-keywords=3930643634&rh=n:255882,k:3930643634

Because of the vast amount of titles I possessed, almost everything is electronically registered in a huge database (I personally made) and connected to the biggest resellers outposts in Europe, USA and Japan. Lately I connected also Canada. This way, every time is a change there, I can be informed after few seconds. This CD success made me happy, because (also for me) has reacted very fast to my rarity prognose. (normally speaking were needed some more years) Nowadays, the Requiem category is the one to behold and everyone of you pays attention to collectible items must react with some hits, especially from the European Market which is Requiem Hot!

I'm very happy also to inform you that quite a few of your presentations (are also in my ownership and known to me) they turned since Oktober 2018 (day I joined the club here) collectibles and a greater number of my personal suggestions. (my recent, awful Fanciula del West presentation didn't make a good impression (is logic) to you. Is a crap recording. But, believe me, if you find it with something like 20 US very soon you will have something worth 3X this price. And if is sealed, more than 100 US. A very good piece of sh...)


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano).


There you go again! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Lieder & Masonic Cantata

Peter Schreier (tenor), András Schiff (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Is that an Mmm......... of satisfaction or of uncertainty?


Satisfaction, definitely.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part five. An earlier-than-usual session before some overdue gardening tasks take over the rest of my morning. Apologies for the poor quality of the first image - the two featured works are played by the St. Petersburg New Philharmonia Orchestra/St. Petersburg Philharmonic Choir conducted by Alexander Titov.

_Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for speaker, male and female choirs, military band, accordion band, percussion band and orchestra op.74 [Text: quotes by Karl Marx/Friedrich Engels, Vladimir Lenin and Joseph Stalin] (1936-37): 
_Zdravitsa_ [_A Toast!_] a.k.a. _Hail to Stalin_ - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.85 [Text: adapted by Sergei Prokofiev from anon. contemporary song texts] (1939):










Incidental music for Shakespeare's _Hamlet_ for soprano, bass and orchestra op.77 (1937-38):










Cantata adapted from the music for the film _Alexander Nevsky_ for mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.78 [Text: Vladimir Lugovskoy/Sergey Prokofiev] (1938):










_Summer Day_ op.65b - orchestral suite arr. from seven pieces of the piano suite _Music for Children_ op.65 (orig. 1935 - arr. 1941):



Symphony no.5 in B-flat op.100 (1944):


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> I believe that to make only statements about my music preferences or about what I'm currently listening is good and sometimes enjoyable but not very helpful for my fellow members, the community and the thousands of our readers.
> 
> Before some months I presented to you this title.
> 
> View attachment 114965
> 
> 
> I have written that my feeling is that this one should be a good buy with collectability potential. Today, both my links for USA and Europe have returned that this title is out of print.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=3930643634&ref=nb_sb_noss
> https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-keywords=3930643634&rh=n:255882,k:3930643634
> 
> Because of the vast amount of titles I possessed, almost everything is electronically registered in a huge database (I personally made) and connected to the biggest resellers outposts in Europe, USA and Japan. Lately I connected also Canada. This way, every time is a change there, I can be informed after few seconds. This CD success made me happy, because (also for me) has reacted very fast to my rarity prognose. (normally speaking were needed some more years) Nowadays, the Requiem category is the one to behold and everyone of you pays attention to collectible items must react with some hits, especially from the European Market which is Requiem Hot!
> 
> I'm very happy also to inform you that quite a few of your presentations (are also in my ownership and known to me) they turned since Oktober 2018 (day I joined the club here) collectibles and a greater number of my personal suggestions. (my recent, awful Fanciula del West presentation didn't make a good impression (is logic) to you. Is a crap recording. But, believe me, if you find it with something like 20 US very soon you will have something worth 3X this price. And if is sealed, more than 100 US. A very good piece of sh...)


Congratulations on everything you say but I wanted to tell you that over the years many of us have struggled to come up with a good way to make a database for classical music. That is, what information needs to included. Obviously Composer, Conductor, Orchestra (if applicable) but what about Opus Numbers and things like that. It can become a real web of information. So congratulations on creating the database, as well. :tiphat:


----------



## Flutter

Lou Harrison's fantastic Double Concerto, great use of an uncommon but complimentary contrast of textures:


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

Bertrand Chamayou (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

Valentina Lisitsa and Michael Francis with the London Symphony: Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.

My first time listening to both this pianist and this work. Loving the piece. Definitely more immediately accessible and interesting than any of the concerti that I've heard so far (2 and 3 I think), but that could be on account of its form. Variation form is always easier to grasp for me than sonata forms used in big concerti. As for Ms. Lisitsa, she's really, really good. My girlfriend, who is a great pianist and has been a guide for me in exploring classical music, is no fan of hers at all, so I've neglected listening to her playing for a long time. I think if she heard this she may reconsider.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88, 92 & 94

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Duncan

First place -









Second place -









Third place -









(Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I've never actually listened to this version)

Fourth place -









(Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I've never actually listened to this version)

Fifth place -









(Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I have heard this version and dislike this '67 Klemperer /New Philharmonia Orchestra recording so intensely (and quite frankly with admittedly complete irrationality) that I listed it _after_ two versions that I had never actually listened to... My cool as ice 70's vibe lasted all of ten minutes before mercurial and temperamental reasserted their dominance as the defining characteristics of my personality... Yes, I am indeed feeling more and more like myself - thanks for asking!


----------



## NLAdriaan

Shared with Wkasimer, Kremer II (ECM) is my number 1 in Bach's Sonatas and Partitas (Perlman comes in 2nd for more subtle playing)


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> First place -
> 
> View attachment 114972
> 
> 
> Second place -
> 
> View attachment 114973
> 
> 
> Third place -
> 
> View attachment 114978
> 
> 
> (Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I've never actually heard this version)
> 
> Fourth place -
> 
> View attachment 114975
> 
> 
> (Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I've never actually heard this version)
> 
> Fourth place -
> 
> View attachment 114976
> 
> 
> (Editor's Note: Full disclosure - I have heard this version and dislike this '67 Klemperer /New Philharmonia Orchestra recording so intensely (and quite frankly with admittedly complete irrationality) that I listed it _after_ two versions that I had never actually listened to... My cool as ice 70's vibe lasted all of ten minutes before mercurial and temperamental reasserted their dominance as the defining characteristics of my personality... Yes, I am indeed feeling more and more like myself - thanks for asking!


Do you like Bruckner's 8th? Your Klemperer disc is his performance of that symphony rather than of 5. I am no Bruckner expert (even though I know the symphonies 3-9 well enough to whistle along with them) and always find it hard to decide which recordings I like. I believe I am not a fan of Karajan's, Bohm's or Wand's Bruckner - but could easily change my mind - and I have always enjoyed Celibidache's and Furtwangler's Bruckner performances. And I do like Barbirolli and Boulez in the 8th and generally one of those who loves most of what I've heard of Horenstein (which is quite a lot). I'm listening the Klemperer's 5th as I write and so far have found it a very good one! Thanks for drawing my attention to it - I have the set below but hadn't particularly noticed the 5th from it. My favourite in this symphony has always been Jochum's intense account with the Concertgebouw.









I'm glad you are feeling yourself again.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Do you like Bruckner's 8th? Your Klemperer disc is his performance of that symphony rather than of 5. I am no Bruckner expert (even though I know the symphonies 3-9 well enough to whistle along with them) and always find it hard to decide which recordings I like. I believe I am not a fan of Karajan's, Bohm's or Wand's Bruckner - but could easily change my mind - and I have always enjoyed Celibidache's and Furtwangler's Bruckner performances. And I do like Barbirolli and Boulez in the 8th and generally one of those who loves most of what I've heard of Horenstein (which is quite a lot). I'm listening the Klemperer's 5th as I write and so far have found it a very good one! Thanks for drawing my attention to it - I have the set below but hadn't particularly noticed the 5th from it. My favourite in this symphony has always been Jochum's intense account with the Concertgebouw.
> 
> View attachment 114984
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling yourself again.


Thank you for the heads up - I inserted the wrong photo - and allow me to extend a :tiphat: for your choices of both Celibidache and Furtwängler who would have both made my top five had I been able to remember how to spell either Sergiu Celibidache or Wilhelm Furtwängler.

Editor's Note: More often than I care to admit some of my rankings have more to do with my inability to spell correctly than any actual musical considerations. The easier the conductor's name is to spell - generally the higher the placement - which is why Gunter Wand will be making appearances even on compositions that he never actually conducted...


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ I always knew Barbara Hannigan had a great sense of humour.


----------



## Rogerx

Bella Napoli

Oboe Concertos

Bellini: Oboe Concerto in E flat major/ Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in B flat/ Donizetti: Andante for oboe and strings
Hasse, J A: Oboe Concerto in G/ Pasculli: "Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings/ Scarlatti, D: Oboe Concerto in D minor

Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Ensemble Berlin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude Debussy*

Sonata for violin & piano
Sonata for flute,viola & piano
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for cello & piano
Les Chansons de Bilitis


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mollie John said:


> Thank you for the heads up - I inserted the wrong photo - and allow me to extend a :tiphat: for your choices of both Celibidache and Furtwängler who would have both made my top five had I been able to remember how to spell either Sergiu Celibidache or Wilhelm Furtwängler.
> 
> Editor's Note: More often than I care to admit some of my rankings have more to do with my inability to spell correctly than any actual musical considerations. The easier the conductor's name is to spell - generally the higher the placement - which is why Gunther Wand will be making appearances even on compositions that he never actually conducted...


It's Gunter:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Not a record I play very often but its actually very good. Menuhin is rarely my first choice but he is almost always worth hearing. I also have a soft spot for the Bloch, a slightly guilty pleasure.


----------



## millionrainbows

I heard that Yehudi Menuhin's violin went to Itzhak Perlman. And don't feel guilty about Bloch, I like him too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius: The Seven Symphonies*

Symphony no. 1 in E minor, Symphony no. 2 in D - cd1
Symphony no. 3 in C, Symphony no. 4 in A minor - cd2

Wiener Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Honegger Symphonies 2&3
BPO/Karajan
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

I am trying to appreciate 20th century music. I listened to Schoenberg/Berg/Webern over the last two days, and now Honegger/Stravinsky today. Honegger is the most tuneful of the bunch. The playing by the BPO is glorious.

I can't see myself returning to this as much as say, Beethoven, but Verklarte Nacht and Honegger 2&3 will probably enter my rotation when I'm in the mood for this feeling.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114992


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

Of the recordings I've heard of the six concertos, this 2007 album is my favorite.


----------



## sonance

Enthusiast said:


> Not a record I play very often but its actually very good. Menuhin is rarely my first choice but he is almost always worth hearing. I also have a soft spot for the Bloch, a slightly guilty pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 114989


Oh, oh! And here I was this morning, listening to Bloch's Violin Concerto, too. With all the pleasure and no guilt at all ... What am I to make of that?

Ernest Bloch: Poems of the Sea; Violin Concerto; Voice in the Wilderness
Matthias Wollong, violin; Wolfgang Emanuel Schmidt, cello; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester/Fabrice Bollon resp. Vladimir Jurowski (violin concerto) (capriccio)










now:
Ernest Bloch: Suites pour violoncelle seul; Meditation hébraique; Jewish Life no. 1-3; Nirvana; Nigun
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Mullova Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Another piece I rarely listen to but it has many virtues.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Another piece I rarely listen to but it has many virtues.
> 
> View attachment 114995


I'm only familiar with this one which is a personal favourite -

-








I found a copy of your selection and will make a point of listening to it to make a comparison -


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Congratulations on everything you say but I wanted to tell you that over the years many of us have struggled to come up with a good way to make a database for classical music. That is, what information needs to included. Obviously Composer, Conductor, Orchestra (if applicable) but what about Opus Numbers and things like that. It can become a real web of information. So congratulations on creating the database, as well. :tiphat:


I didn't actually have any appetite to create it. But after the 5000nd piece I started to forget what I had and I was buying two and three times the same title! The procedure to create it, took me many years. I have included much more information, as collectability ratings, value was bought, sell value, potential, marketing movement, WWW links (as I told you) extended SN, USB, EAN, or LPNR etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part six this afternoon/early evening.

_Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):










Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1945-47):










Symphony no.4 in C [expanded revised version] op.112 - originally op.47 (orig. 1929 - rev. 1947):










_Prosper, Mighty Land! - Cantata for the 30th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.114 [Text: Aleksei Mashistov] (1947):


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
Seldom Sene Recorder Quintet

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## starthrower

A very interesting selection of pieces on this volume from Bridge. As usual Crumb makes excellent use of space, timbre and dynamics in Echoes Of Time and the River for orchestra, the exotic Lux Aeterna for chamber ensemble and mezzo-soprano, Gnomic Variations for solo piano, Four Nocturnes for violin and piano, and concluding with the dramatic Pastoral Drone for organ.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Baryton Trios, Vol. 1 and Divertimenti*
Esterhazy Ensemble and Haydn Trio Eisenstadt

Most of the material in the two sets above is enjoyable and worth listening to. Here is a summary of what is the best and what might not be the best first choices for jumping in to these works.

Amazing:

Baryton Trio Nos. 7, 28, and 14
Quintet in E-Flat Hob XIV:1
Divertimento in C Hob XIV:3
Divertimento in C Hob XIV:4
Divertimento in C Hob XIV:7

Not first choices:

Baryton Trio Nos. 1 and 10

These pieces have the benefit of being short enough that they do not take a large time commitment to sample. At their best, they are like Drumstick ice cream cones (or insert your premium frozen treat of choice here), sweet enjoyment in a small package.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> I'm only familiar with this one which is a personal favourite -


The live Ma Vlast was recorded by Kubelik during his return to Czechoslovakia after 42 years in exile. It has a very good reputation but I have nothing to compare it with.


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part six this afternoon/early evening.
> 
> _Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1945-47):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.4 in C [expanded revised version] op.112 - originally op.47 (orig. 1929 - rev. 1947):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Prosper, Mighty Land! - Cantata for the 30th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.114 [Text: Aleksei Mashistov] (1947):


Your continued efforts in regards to both your Shostakovich and Prokofiev listening projects deserve a dedicated post rather than a simple "Like" to express my admiration and respect for your efforts - well done, my compliments! - :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

I think what I have just watched (and wow!) is the same as the picture. Same venue and cast (excellent - Hannigan is amazing) but I recorded mine from a BBC broadcast so it may not be the same film. Either way, compelling and very taught (it covers a lot of emotional ground in 90 minutes).


----------



## Itullian

This is now my favorite quintet as well as the Death and the Maiden.


----------



## pmsummer

ACANTUS
_Sacred *"Songs of the People"* from Medieval Italy_
Acantus
_
Gimell_


----------



## Guest

I am enjoying this recording on Qobuz --music that was previously unfamiliar to me. It's a bridge between the Baroque and Classical eras (despite the cover!) and very well played and recorded.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bach, Concerto for Violin and Oboe in D minor, BWV 1060. I had this on an Angel LP, and even though it is in a minor key, I get a feeling of Springtime and energy, of things thriving and growing, of spiritual uplift and growth.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 
Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata No. 28_

Kölner Runfunk Sinfonie Orchestra
Mario Rossi conducting
Friedrich Gulda, piano

Medici Arts CD
WDR - "The Cologne Broadcasts"
Concerto recorded 25 February 1957
Sonatas recorded 22 February 1957

From the Liner Notes:

*Gulda at the Summit*

"Mention the name Gulda to most music lovers today, at least to those who don't read music magazines and are not committed pianophiles, and they are likely to think you mean "Gould". In 1954, three years before the present recordings were made, it would have been the other way round. In the 1950's Friedrich Gulda was regarded by many connoisseurs as the foremost classical pianist of his generation. Comparisons were made with Artur Schnabel and Wilhelm Kepff, whose mantle, it was widely suggested, he was born to inherit. That he didn't is a matter of historical record.

Perhaps the first public symptom of the dissolution of his "traditional" career came a year or so before the present performances were recorded. In 1956 Gulda scandalized the musical world, particularly in his native Austria, when he cancelled an engagement in Salzburg to do a gig at New York's Birdland, then effectively the world capital of modern jazz. It made headline news around the globe. Nor, thereafter, did he restrict his jazz activities to clubs: He regularly brought them into his recitals, mixing his own riffs and improvisations in between great masterworks by Beethoven, Schubert and Mozart. It was not a popular move but, as can be heard here, it had no discernible effect on his classical interpretations. As time went on, Gulda grew notable more eccentric and iconoclastic, later in life appearing naked to play Mozart in public (though not on a regular basis!). But this is to anticipate." Jeremy Siepmann


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Death and the Maiden*
New York Classical Players

My first exposure to the work by the Alban Berg Quartet was not to my liking. This video has turned me around on the quartet. Part of that may be the bigger sound brought by having ~14 musicians playing it instead of 4.

*Haydn: Mass No. 11 "Nelson Mass"*
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir

This is a terrific performance of one of Haydn's best works.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I think what I have just watched (and wow!) is the same as the picture. Same venue and cast (excellent - *Hannigan is amazing*) but I recorded mine from a BBC broadcast so it may not be the same film. Either way, compelling and very taught (it covers a lot of emotional ground in 90 minutes).
> 
> View attachment 115026


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Malx

Peter Maxwell Davies; Image, Reflection, Shadow & Runes from a Holy Island - The Fires of London, Peter Maxwell Davis.

A composer that I intend getting to know better during 2019.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> Your continued efforts in regards to both your Shostakovich and Prokofiev listening projects deserve a dedicated post rather than a simple "Like" to express my admiration and respect for your efforts - well done, my compliments! - :tiphat:


I thank you. Focusing on one composer at a time is a customary listening habit of mine, so if I have a fair amount of that composer's output then I often go for an extensive stint unless I get the sudden urge to interrupt it with something else. I do have four Prokofiev operas on top of everything else but I'm leaving those for another time.


----------



## StrE3ss

Gould and Bach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A fuoco for guitar and ensemble by Luca Francesconi with Pablo Marquez on guitar and Susanna Mälkki/Ensemble Intercontemporain. It struck me that the ending sounds like the ending of his solo guitar piece "Alborada", that I managed to get a pdf of from the composer (!)  Francesconi is a cool composer.


----------



## jim prideaux

years ago a friend of mine had the Kubelik BRSO recordings of the Mahler symphonies on vinyl (mid 70's!) and before even hearing them they appeared enigmatic and somehow impressive (intimidating perhaps, even in my mid teens I had become somehow aware that Mahler was synonymous with difficulty and challenge!) so when I chanced upon a relatively cheap box set of the entire cycle on CD I could not resist.......starting now with the 4th and it really is something else considering it is around 50 years old!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute and finishing at home - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in motets by Karl Jenkins:


----------



## Dirge

Arthur HONEGGER: String Quartet No. 3 (1937)
:: Erato Quartet [Aura]





This concise, highly polyphonic quartet is a stepping stone in the path to the composer's Second Symphony; it's gruffer and rawer than the Symphony, and I'm not sure that I don't find it more interesting and compelling. The Allegro first movement is grim and gritty, with a strong Bartókian feel to its themes, but it sometimes moves in a relentless Shostakovich sort of way. The Adagio second movement is a gloomy but beautiful set of variations, with a slightly ominous repeated bass underlying much of it; Honegger lets the mood sink in for a while before he gives full voice to the movement through an aching lament on violin-very effective and affecting, especially when answered by viola. The Toccata third/final movement contains the primordial nuts & bolts out of which the Second Symphony was erected, including the closing chorale.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115034


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Harpsichord Concertos

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981

I would say this is a peach of an album, but apparently it's a cherry.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Rambler

*Kit Armstrong performs Bach's Goldberg Variations and its predecessors* a Cmajor / Unitel Blu-ray disc








Listening (and watching) this Blu-ray disc. Along with the Goldberg it features:
William Byrd - Hugh Ashton's Ground
Jan Sweelinck - Six Variations on 'Mein junges Leben hat ein End'
- Six Variations on 'Erbarm dich mein, o Herre Gott'
John Bull - Thirty Variations on the theme 'Walsingham'

Kit Armstrong a pupil of Alfred Brendel ,normally averse to taking on pupils. Obviously a highly talented pianist. And a pleasure to hear in the less familiar (to me) earlier pieces. The Bull is particularly impressive.

On the Goldberg's. I don't believe you can have too many recordings of this work - I must have at least 12. This is the only version I can watch as well as listen - which is nice. Now I haven't spent anytime ranking my other Goldberg recordings. I suspect if I did this performance would get a respectable mid table ranking. So Glen Gould, Rosalyn Turreck and Andreas Schiff are not threatened! Still it's a fine performance.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge in choral works of Eriks Esenvalds:










This choir, a college choir of undergraduate students, is excellent. Layton has them honed as fine as the best professional choirs I've ever heard.


----------



## Guest

Harmonically tense and often angular/angry music. I won't walk around humming it, but I like it. Very well played and recorded.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor, Op. 125

Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor, Op. 125
> 
> Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra:


I need to hear that. I have a silly bias against Leinsdorf - I used to read old Life magazines from the '40s-'50s, and he was always featured in ads for cheesy things, so I branded him as shallow and self-promotional. I've never actually heard any of his recordings. I just got over my Stokowski bias; it's time to tackle another.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to hear that. I have a silly bias against Leinsdorf - I used to read old Life magazines from the '40s-'50s, and he was always featured in ads for cheesy things, so I branded him as shallow and self-promotional. I've never actually heard any of his recordings. I just got over my Stokowski bias; it's time to tackle another.


Merl recommend this recording in the best Beethoven symphonies thread. Would have to agree that it is a very good recording.


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Arianna Savall* - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Furtwängler/Berlin. (Live 1947 recording in Berlin). I'm not a particular Furtwängler fan, I've heard many recordings that left me lukewarm, but I have to say this one is stunning. Intensely personal and probably the most dynamic performance I've heard of the fifth. Furtwängler also manages to get a weighty sound from the orchestra which really packs a wallop. I listened to it on a DG collection but hopefully it's available singly. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his "O", "Tryst", "Magnificat", and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Luigi Boccherini*
_3 String Quartets, Op.6/1 & 3 - Op.58/2_

Quartetto Italiano
Cello - Franco Rossi
Ensemble - Quartetto Italiano
Viola - Piero Farulli
Violin - Elisa Pegreffi, Paolo Borciani

Philips, Lp, 1977
Musica da camera series

From the Liner Notes:

"As a poem, as a dream and a perfume" was how Boccherini's music appeared in 1805 to the French aesthete Chênedollë. Soon, however, in the Romantic nineteenth century, it fell into oblivion, until in the 1870's the famous Minuet was rediscovered and inundated by a wave of popularity. In 1895, the Dresden cellist Friedrich Grützmacher brought out his very free arrangement of the Cello Concerto in B flat, and for a long time Boccherini was generally known - apart from the Minuet - solely as the composer of this work. Only much later did musicians and their audiences become aware of the rich treasure which lay in the many string quartets and quintets (with two cellos)."

. . . "Boccherini's early established quartet style underwent only very slight modifications. In Op. 58, however, he follows a new path. Ludwig Finscher writing on string quartets in "Musik in Geschichte und Gegenwart," traces the orchestral richness of sound, the emotional tension, and the tendency to extreme effects (semitone progressions, violent dynamic contrasts) to the influence of the music of the French Revolution on quartet style in general." Hans Christoph Worbs


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "The Lament for Beowulf":










edit: also listening to "Pastorale for Oboe, Harp and Strings"


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: 6 Variations in G on "Mio caro Adone" from La fiera di Venezia by Antonio Salieri K 173c/180*
Francesco Nicolosi

Mozart's sense of style is in fine form in these variations. This is my first time hearing this work, and I would recommend it.


----------



## bejart

Franz Alexander Possinger (1767-1827): String Trio in F Major

Vienna String Trio: Jan Pospichal, violin - Wolfgang Klos, viola -- Wilfred Rehm, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115049


*Pjotr Iljitsch Tschaikowsky
*
Pique Dame - The Queen of Spades

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons, conductor

I just got this opera today. It is a live recording from 2014, and the 3-CD set and booklet are in a nice box. I'm on act two and enjoying it a lot so far.

I wonder how many different ways there are to spell Tchaikovsky's first, middle, and last names.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

The Symphonies
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Listening to Symphonies #20, 21, 22


----------



## Dirge

Malx said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies; Image, Reflection, Shadow & Runes from a Holy Island - The Fires of London, Peter Maxwell Davis.
> 
> A composer that I intend getting to know better during 2019.
> 
> View attachment 115030


I surveyed a fair portion of Davies' considerable output 15 or so years ago, but _Ave Maris Stella_ is the only work that has stuck with me. Like its sequel, _Image, Reflection, Shadow_, it's composed for a "Pierrot" ensemble of flute, clarinet, violin/viola, cello, piano, and percussion (marimba in this case)-the same ensemble required for Schoenberg's _Pierrot lunaire_. The matrix of phrases from which the work derives undergoes a clever systematic metamorphosis, yielding music that subtly but constantly shifts and evolves as it goes. The result is a tense and quietly uneasy work of eerie medieval religious atmosphere and tenuously held beauty-given a performance that's up to the task, that is. It's not a work that appeals to the masses, but it seems to have acquired something of a cult following over the years.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bruckner - Symphony No 8


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies: 39-39
Prague Chamber Orchestra/ Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## 13hm13

Ah ... Bruckner 9 ... the legendary 1960 recording by Vienna PO/Carl Schuricht ...






Not bad sonics for vintage hi-fi equipment, right?!!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78, etc.

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 114982
> 
> 
> Shared with Wkasimer, Kremer II (ECM) is my number 1 in Bach's Sonatas and Partitas (Perlman comes in 2nd for more subtle playing)


Excellent, my friend! Here my suggestion (also strong) for you and our good (Bachian) friends.









_(there are more Bach recordings with Arthur. Japan Pressung, all very good collectibles.) 
_


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 114990
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: The Seven Symphonies*
> 
> Symphony no. 1 in E minor, Symphony no. 2 in D - cd1
> Symphony no. 3 in C, Symphony no. 4 in A minor - cd2
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


Very nice object! I suggest generally these Decca (and DG) series. The symphonies also sound ok. (I'm trying hard do go to Sibelius, but he always escapes from me. Very good runner der Finnländer. :lol: )


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Ah ... Bruckner 9 ... the legendary 1960 recording by Vienna PO/Carl Schuricht ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad sonics for vintage hi-fi equipment, right?!!


I like both your equipment and your LP. Schuricht is one of the greatest conductors, without weak points to any composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

London Philharmonic Orchestra/ Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## haydnguy

Listening NOW...

*Tailleferre*


----------



## NLAdriaan

Toru Takemitsu: Requiem for strings (1957)

Strawinsky was impressed









Otherwise a worthwile introduction to Takemitsu's music, this 2CD set


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Foiani (Il Marchese di Calatrava), Leontyne Price (Leonora di Vargas), Robert Merrill (Don Carlo), Richard Tucker (Don Alvaro), Shirley Verrett (Preziosilla), Ezio Flagello (Fra Melitone), Corinna Vozza (Curra), Giorgio Tozzi (Padre Guardiano), Piero De Palma (Mastro Trabuco), Mario Rinaudo (Un Chirurgo), Rolf Bottcher (Un Alcalde),
RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus- Thomas Schippers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final instalment of Sergei Prokofiev's orchestral works this morning.

Parts of the final movements of both the symphony-concerto and concertino parody a song by an obscure composer named Vladimir Zakharov, a toadying mediocrity from the Zhdanov clique who declared that Prokofiev was lacking in melodic invention. Rather ironic, as Zakharov's own melody seems to be a blatant rip-off of the Mahler song _Anthony of Padua's Sermon to the Fishes_.

Complete music for the Sergei Eisenstein film _Ivan the Terrible Part One/Part Two_ for contralto, bass, speaker, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra op.116 [Text: Sergei Eisenstein, Russian folk sources and Orthodox liturgy] (1942-45):










_Winter Bonfire_ - suite for boys' choir and orchestra op.122 [Text: Samuil Marshak] (1949-50):



_Two Pushkin Waltzes_ op.120 (1949):
_Symphony-Concerto_ in E-minor for cello and orchestra op.125 (1950-51 - rev. 1952): 
_Concertino_ in G-minor for cello and orchestra op.132 - completed by Mstislav Rostropovich and Dmitri Kabalevsky (1953 inc.)










Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1951-52):


----------



## Enthusiast

Not my favourite Brahms 1 but Szell knew where he was going with it.


----------



## Enthusiast

canouro said:


> View attachment 114990
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: The Seven Symphonies*
> 
> Symphony no. 1 in E minor, Symphony no. 2 in D - cd1
> Symphony no. 3 in C, Symphony no. 4 in A minor - cd2
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


I hadn't realised these had been remastered. I always thought it an excellent and somewhat different set that includes probably my favourite 4th. The sound was always very good, I thought - does the remastering make a lot of difference? Also, I wonder whether they have this time included the Tapiola that Maazel did with the symphonies at the same time? It was great but has disappeared.


----------



## Duncan

Symphony # 6... is why I'm not in awe of Bruckner the way that I am of Mahler... Bruckner actually believed that 6 was his finest composition - a statement that normally I would find to be quite comforting as it helps to "humanize" Bruckner as that statement proves that he is as clueless as the rest of us. But I don't find that statement "comforting"... instead it makes me think that Scriabin (who is genuinely one of my personal favourites both for his compositions and for the fact that while we like to think of ourselves as "charmingly eccentric" the truth is that we're probably a lot closer to actually being "completely unhinged" although unlike Scriabin I haven't reached the point where I think that I can actually fly... yet...) … that Scriabin may have some serious competition in the "Most Delusional Composer" category...

I was greatly tempted to just skip this one entirely or pretend that I reviewed it somewhere else and would have done so if anyone would have actually fallen for that but I knew that no one would and so I didn't.

The usual suspects - Klemperer, Haitink, Wand, Davis, Jochum, and Tintner are outside the forum banging on the door demanding to be admitted... let them knock until their knuckles bleed because none of their recordings (and I have indeed listened to all of them - I have more copies of the Sixth than I do of any of the others - at least 12 - eleven of which were rather unceremoniously tossed out of the window of my car out of frustration or boredom or more likely an equal combination of both somewhere along the Trans Canada Highway between Ottawa and Montreal... In all likelihood they're probably still there on the roadside and if you come across any of them just keep it, eh? - no need to return it. Thanks!)… none of their recordings seem to be anything other than "somewhat less than inspired).

Which leaves us with the one version which I can actually tolerate with my characteristic good humour and less than cheerful disposition. I quite like this recording despite myself - wonderful pacing, clean and clear melodic phrasing (you would almost think that it was Abbado conducting rather than Solti) - and well-balanced dynamics (again you would almost think that it was Abbado conducting rather than Solti although Abbado had the good sense to just skip this one entirely which is one of the reasons why he is my favourite conductor).

And so this is my choice for the Sixth - which may differ from your choice but today is probably not the best day to tell me so as my disposition is as sour as a less than ripe lemon due to a long running feud that I have with the barista at the Starbuck's across the street...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56/ *Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, *Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, *George Szell.


----------



## joen_cph

*Nosyrev* - _Concertos_ - Olympia CD

A composer that, though interesting, didn't make a bigger breakthrough after the initial Olympia CDs. Hasn't been released on other labels, I think. And there is more repertoire waiting ... Kind of strange, since the quasi-Shostakovich musical language (but less brutal) should appeal to many ...

http://www.nosyrev.com/biography
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhaïl_Nosyrev


----------



## NLAdriaan

Carl Stalling: The War Years









'Puss 'N' Booty', 'Behind the Meatball': excellent and very alert playing by the orchestra. The conductor, who happens to be the composer too, shows us distant views of Meatballs as to underline the absence of them in WWII. I am curious how Klemperer, Furtwangler or Barbirolli for that matter, would have interpreted the 'Mouse-Merized Cat' chase and especially the choice of tempi. No meatball to leave you cold. Excellent work to show off to family and friends your exquisite educated musical taste.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier book 1 CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

After yesterday evening's wonderful experience with his latest opera, I needed more Benjamin:









And then a bit more with some Murail and Ligeti. All three pieces on this disc and all three performances are very special.









Incidentally, nearly every minute of the pieces on these two records is an excellent answer to anyone who feels that all modern and contemporary music is disturbing or ugly or dark .... .


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Das Rheingold_

Recorded live at the Bayreuth Festival
Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival
Karl Böhm conducting

Philips 3 Lp Box
1973

From the Liner Notes:

The particular attraction of a recording lies in the possibility of re-playing it at will, whenever one is in an especially receptive mood. By such repetition it is possible to gain an intimate knowledge, not only of the work, but of a particular interpretation. Recordings on the market are usually distinguished by faultless performance, because deficiencies which are scarcely noticeable in the unique experience of each concert performance, creep into the listener's consciousness by constant repetition and eventually disturb him. Such studio recordings are the result of the most scrupulous attention to detail under the most favourable working conditions, the studio staff have the set task of ensuring the best possible acoustic reproduction. Under studio conditions the artist, freed from all visual consideration, can bring particular concentration to bear on the music and, given good technical equipment, the result should bear the stamp of aesthetic responsibility and artistic capacity, and nothing else. Thus recording in a studio is more like an intensive rehearsal and the actual recording resembles a dress-rehearsal rather than a performance . . .

. . . On the other hand, a live recording has an ingredient which is denied to a studio recording - audience reaction. There is a critical moment in a studio recording when one tries to reproduce by concentration that spark which, in a live performance, bridges the gap between artist and public and kindles in the listener that emotional exhilaration, that heart-warming experience of participation, which is a far cry from a merely perfect performance.

To be able to be present at Bayreuth means to be in the place most celebrated for the performance of Wagner's music. In the recordings produced here, a documentary account of the music and of the place is distilled into a documentary account of a period by the most significant interpretations so far made in Bayreuth in the second half of our century, under the baton of Karl Böhm." Dr. H.W. Steinhausen

Wotan - Theo Adam, bass
Fasolt - Marti Talvela, bass
Fafner - Kurt Boehme, bass
Loge - Wolfgang Windgassen, tenor
Alberich - Gustav Neidlinger, bass
Freia - Anja Silja, soprano
Donner - Gerd Nienstedt, bass
Froh - Hermin Esser, tenor
Mime - Erwin Wohlfahrt, tenor
Fricka - Annelies Burmeister, mezzo-soprano
Erda - Vera Soukupova, mezzo-soprano
Woglinde - Dorthea Siebert, soprano
Wellgunde - Helga Dernesch, soprano
Flosshilde - Ruth Hesse, mezzo-soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 14

Brandis Quartett.


----------



## elgar's ghost

joen_cph said:


> *Nosyrev* - _Concertos_ - Olympia CD
> 
> A composer that, though interesting, didn't make a bigger breakthrough after the initial Olympia CDs. Hasn't been released on other labels, I think. And there is more repertoire waiting ... Kind of strange, since the quasi-Shostakovich musical language (but less brutal) should appeal to many ...
> 
> http://www.nosyrev.com/biography
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhaïl_Nosyrev
> 
> View attachment 115080


Mega-likes for this. I liked the quote from Nosyrev's son, which went something like this: 'If some of Shostakovich's work depicted the horror of waiting to be arrested, then my father's represented the fear of what it was like _after_ arrest...'

I think that website dedicated by his son is dormant now. It's a pity the Olympia label went belly-up as I would love to have seen them record more of Nosyrev's work - especially the string quartets. An interesting composer, as you correctly state, and a scarred survivor who fell into Stalin's mincing machine even before he had the chance to develop.


----------



## NLAdriaan

elgars ghost said:


> Mega-likes for this. I liked the quote from Nosyrev's son, which went something like this: 'If some of Shostakovich's work depicted the horror of waiting to be arrested, then my father's represented the fear of what it was like _after_ arrest...'
> 
> I think that website dedicated by his son is dormant now. It's a pity the Olympia label went belly-up as I would love to have seen them record more of Nosyrev's work - especially the string quartets. An interesting composer, as you correctly state, and a scarred survivor who fell into Stalin's mincing machine even before he had the chance to develop.


Thanks to both of you for sharing this interesting information. I never heard of this man before. And if I look on the online shopping malls, that will not change easily.

Sounds like an opportunity for Naxos to jump in.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

In solidarity with Malx I'm also going to listen to some Maxwell Davies over the next few days. This one is crazy! I suppose some parts sound a little dated but great fun. And when you think of the risks Max was taking - so much could have misfired or just sounded crass - it is a miracle. I couldn't begin to tell you what it is about so this is taken from musicsalesclassical.com:



> Resurrection, which might as well be called a musical as an opera, is one of the fiercest works of social criticism ever to come from the pen of a classical composer. Resurrection has little in the way of conventional narrative. A nameless family mouths 'traditional' values but practices only hypocrisy. The son, the opera's hero, is a dummy who never once sings or moves; he is a nonconformist who must be made to fit into a puritanical society.
> 
> ... 'Dummy', is a silent character who is indoctrinated by his family, figures of authority and by the media (in the form of a rock group and a series of increasingly threatening television commercials). When the 'Dummy' fails to respond to the ideology, he is hospitalised in order to try to convert this potential 'enemy of the people' into a 'pillar of the community'. After his brain, heart and genitals have been replaced, the 'cured' patient rises from the table and inflates to the full height of the theatre, obliterating the stage like a colossus. The opera's climax is a double resurrection: the surgery has produced a monster, ready to do the bidding of those who created him, but also capable of turning on them. As he disappears above the stage, a tableau vivant depicts the Antichrist bursting forth from the tomb. He gives his curse, revealing a death's-head with laser eyes as all is consumed in an infernal, apocalyptic light.


I did say it was crazy, didn't I?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Keyboard Concerto No. 1 and solo works.

Glenn Gould (piano)

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> In solidarity with Malx I'm also going to listen to some Maxwell Davies over the next few days. This one is crazy! I suppose some parts sound a little dated but great fun. And when you think of the risks Max was taking - so much could have misfired or just sounded crass - it is a miracle. I couldn't begin to tell you what it is about so this is taken from musicsalesclassical.com:
> 
> I did say it was crazy, didn't I?
> 
> View attachment 115085


You are right - _Resurrection_ is totally barking, despite the apparent seriousness of the premise behind it. I think the ever-weirder series of TV ads are a highlight - a nifty parody of consumerism, especially the brainwashing potential of glitzy advertising. The rock band stuff sounds dated in an early 70s _Godspell_ kind of way, though - I though Max should have overhauled that. Overall it's the kind of over-the-top visual experience that I thought existed only in the mind of Ken Russell.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Die Walküre


----------



## Andolink

*Ernst Toch*: _Symphony No. 2, Op. 73_ (1951)


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
_A Liturgical Drama XII. C._
Ensemble Organum
*Marcel Pérès* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> Symphony # 6... is why I'm not in awe of Bruckner the way that I am of Mahler... Bruckner actually believed that 6 was his finest composition - a statement that normally I would find to be quite comforting as it helps to "humanize" Bruckner as that statement proves that he is as clueless as the rest of us. But I don't find that statement "comforting"... instead it makes me think that Scriabin (who is genuinely one of my personal favourites both for his compositions and for the fact that while we like to think of ourselves as "charmingly eccentric" the truth is that we're probably a lot closer to actually being "clinically insane" although unlike Scriabin I haven't reached the point where I think that I can actually fly... yet...) … that Scriabin may have some serious competition in the "Looniest Composer" category...
> 
> I was greatly tempted to just skip this one entirely or pretend that I reviewed it somewhere else and would have done so if anyone would have actually fallen for that but I knew that no one would and so I didn't.
> 
> The usual suspects - Klemperer, Haitink, Wand, Davis, Jochum, and Tintner are outside the forum banging on the door demanding to be admitted... let them knock until their knuckles bleed because none of their recordings (and I have indeed listened to all of them - I have more copies of the Sixth than I do of any of the others - at least 12 - eleven of which were rather unceremoniously tossed out of the window of my car out of frustration or boredom or more likely an equal combination of both somewhere along the Trans Canada Highway between Ottawa and Montreal... In all likelihood they're probably still there on the roadside and if you come across any of them just keep it, eh? - no need to return it. Thanks!)… none of their recordings seem to be anything other than "somewhat less than inspired).
> 
> Which leaves us with the one version which I can actually tolerate with my characteristic good humour and less than cheerful disposition. I quite like this recording despite myself - wonderful pacing, clean and clear melodic phrasing (you would almost think that it was Abbado conducting rather than Solti) - and well-balanced dynamics (again you would almost think that it was Abbado conducting rather than Solti although Abbado had the good sense to just skip this one entirely which is one of the reasons why he is my favourite conductor).
> 
> And so this is my choice for the Sixth - which may differ from your choice but today is probably not the best day to tell me so as my disposition is as sour as a less than ripe lemon due to a long running feud that I have with the barista at the Starbuck's across the street...
> 
> View attachment 115071


*Excellent all-around post, my friend.* Only one-two points to be commented.

1. (important) Bruckner without the Romanian is like a salat without salt. Bruckner without Günter, is the Austrian with one eye. Solti, is a great composer, without weaknesses, also with the Austrian. He delivers tempo, melodic lines and good atmosphere with the 6th and every other symphony (Bruckner's or not) he has directed. But Bruckner is the ONLY one symphony composer after the Greatest who has seen the God. (the Greatest...) And he is far more complex than the well known musts for a successful symphony performance. *It demands reconstruction from the beginning.* Without it, you can not sustain the analysis is required to perform such a ''monster(s)'' successfully. The Romanian devoted his life to Bruckner's pilgrim (that's it after all) and (with Günter exception) no other director can compare to him when it comes to the Austrian Monk.

2. (unimportant) Scriabin (one of my idols and icons) was paranoid. Schizophrenic and completely mentally lost. He believed (like Jesus) he can walk on the water. He has done it in Geneva. He was almost dead when they took him out of the frozen lake. But he didn't change his mind, about his super natural abilities. Nothing strange for someone has lost ALL his children and still had the courage and power to compose music. A tragical figure, a great figure, a bold example of the abyss is hidden in our souls. I have written this, because I don't think that someone of us has reached this level on insanity or he is flirting with it. The Russian went to far away. Maybe further than Hugo...

Thanks a lot for the comprehensive analysis. I will read you carefully.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works of Enrique Granados, Isaac Albéniz and Manuel de Falla - part one of three this afternoon.

The main highlight of this session is without doubt the _Goyescas_ - I rate it as one of the great larger scale piano cycles from the first half of the 20th century, up there with the likes of Debussy's _Préludes_, Reger's _Telemann Variations_, Albéniz's _Iberia_ and Messiaen's _Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_.

_Cartas de amor_ [_Love Letters_] - four pieces (1892 inc.):
_Valses poéticos_ - nine pieces (1895):
_Rapsodía aragonesa_ (1901):
_Cuentos de la Juventud_ [_Youthful Stories_] - ten pieces (c. 1906):
_Goyescas_: [_Los majos enamorados_ (_The Gallants in Love_)] - six pieces (1909-11):
_Dos impromtus_ (1912):
_Escenas poéticas_ part one - three pieces (1912):
_El jardí d'Elisenda_ [_The Garden of Elisenda_] - four pieces (1912):
_Libro de horas_ [_The Book of Hours_] - three pieces (1913 - inc.):
_El pelele_ [_The Puppet_] - piece usually added to the _Goyescas_ suite (1914):










_Suite Española no.1_ - eight pieces (c. 1882-89):
_Suite Española no.2_ - two pieces (1888):








***

(*** poor image - pianist is Guillermo González)

_Nocturno_ (1896):
_Mazurka_ (1899):
_Canción_ (1900):
_Serenata andaluza_ (1900):
_Vals capricho_ (1900):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ [_Procession of Gnomes_] (1901):
_Serenata_ (1901):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano).


----------



## chill782002

Enthusiast said:


> I hadn't realised these had been remastered. I always thought it an excellent and somewhat different set that includes probably my favourite 4th. The sound was always very good, I thought - does the remastering make a lot of difference? Also, I wonder whether they have this time included the Tapiola that Maazel did with the symphonies at the same time? It was great but has disappeared.


I have that Tapiola somewhere, agree that it's a good one, quite unusual in the way Maazel shapes it. This is my copy, apologies for the fact that the picture quality isn't that great:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> Bruckner - Symphony No 8


This again. I woke up and found it in my player, and decided to listen to it again!


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> You are right - _Resurrection_ is totally barking, despite the apparent seriousness of the premise behind it. I think the ever-weirder series of TV ads are a highlight - a nifty parody of consumerism, especially the brainwashing potential of glitzy advertising. The rock band stuff sounds dated in an early 70s _Godspell_ kind of way, though - I though Max should have overhauled that. Overall it's the kind of over-the-top visual experience that I thought existed only in the mind of Ken Russell.


I've never seen it (except in my mind's eye). I'm envious.


----------



## Enthusiast

chill782002 said:


> I have that Tapiola somewhere, agree that it's a good one, quite unusual in the way Maazel shapes it. This is my copy, apologies for the fact that the picture quality isn't that great:
> 
> View attachment 115087


It has come back - I must have missed this one - but I would have to buy two symphonies again to get it. A great record for anyone who doesn't want to get a full symphony set, though.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem
VPO/Karajan
44k/16b FLAC ripped from CD

"Denn alles Fleisch ist wie Gras
und alle Herrlichkeit des Menschen
wie des Grases Blumen.
Das Gras ist verdorret
und die Blume abgefallen."


----------



## 13hm13

Dimace said:


> I like both your equipment and your LP. Schuricht is one of the greatest conductors, without weak points to any composer.


It's not my video and I don't even own the rare recording. The vlogger (based out of Germany) has some amazing vinyl rips on his You Tube channel.

The German vlogger's vinyl copy is a rare OMV (Austrian Mineral-oil Company) LP (pressed for execs of OMV).

In 2017, UK's The Electric Recording Company pressed a limited 300 LPs of that same EMI recording, selling for $660.00 USD each! 
https://www.discogs.com/Bruckner-Ca...monic-Orchestra-Symphony-No-9/release/9940408









I'll post more on the vinyl rips on the main forums soon.


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Symphonies 42, 64, and 4. Il Giardino Armonico & Giovanni Antonini. Another great volume in this Haydn series.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony no. 10 in Em Rattle Philharmonia
Followed by,
Schumann Symphony no. 3 in E flatM von Karajan Berlin
Magnificent variations on the key of E.

Shostakovich found a possible new and slightly brighter coming day following Stalin’s death (didn’t quite work that way...). Schumann seems to find light in every part of the world ever day.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Maxwell Davies disc and the only CD in my collection with a bagpipe playing (for the sunrise at the end of the Orkney wedding).

View attachment 115092


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dirge

Frédéric CHOPIN: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52 (1842)
:: Josef Hofmann [Curtis Institute/Marston, live '38]





This recording is from Hofmann's 7 April 1938 recital at Casimir Hall at the Curtis Institute-his final recital there as it turns out, for he had been fired as Director of the Institute earlier that same day. The whole recital has the highly charged and slightly crazed atmosphere of _Mr. Toad's Wild Ride_, but the account of the Chopin Ballade No. 4, as arranged here for Hofmann's orchestra of ten fingers, is the highlight of the evening … _Zowie!_ It has ruined me for all other performances of the work, as even the best of them sound prissy and lame by comparison. The recording was made by some fellow who worked at the hall and is of poor quality (the recording, not the fellow), with a truckload of distortion when Hofmann pummels the piano in climaxes, but that only adds to the excitement in a perverse way.


----------



## Guest

No.7 and 8. Extremely powerful playing. Very good, rather close sound--perhaps a little bright in the FFF passages (It's a Baldwin SD 10, so that might account for it--excellent bass, though!)


----------



## chill782002

Enthusiast said:


> It has come back - I must have missed this one - but I would have to buy two symphonies again to get it. A great record for anyone who doesn't want to get a full symphony set, though.


I checked and the newly remastered Blue Ray set mentioned earlier does include the Tapiola. Actually, am now seriously considering getting this although I already have the aforementioned Decca CD with the Tapiola and the 3 CD Decca set issued in the mid 90s for the symphonies. Those are quite old though and the sound is bound to be better on the new set given over 20 years of advances in remastering technology and the use of the original master tapes. Hmmm...


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> *Excellent all-around post, my friend.* Only one-two points to be commented.
> 
> 1. (important) Bruckner without the Romanian is like a salat without salt. Bruckner without Günter, is the Austrian with one eye. Solti, is a great composer, without weaknesses, also with the Austrian. He delivers tempo, melodic lines and good atmosphere with the 6th and every other symphony (Bruckner's or not) he has directed. But Bruckner is the ONLY one symphony composer after the Greatest who has seen the God. (the Greatest...) And he is far more complex than the well known musts for a successful symphony performance. *It demands reconstruction from the beginning.* Without it, you can not sustain the analysis is required to perform such a ''monster(s)'' successfully. The Romanian devoted his life to Bruckner's pilgrim (that's it after all) and (with Günter exception) no other director can compare to him when it comes to the Austrian Monk.
> 
> 2. (unimportant) Scriabin (one of my idols and icons) was paranoid. Schizophrenic and completely mentally lost. He believed (like Jesus) he can walk on the water. He has done it in Geneva. He was almost dead when they took him out of the frozen lake. But he didn't change his mind, about his super natural abilities. Nothing strange for someone has lost ALL his children and still had the courage and power to compose music. A tragical figure, a great figure, a bold example of the abyss is hidden in our souls. I have written this, because I don't think that someone of us has reached this level on insanity or he is flirting with it. The Russian went to far away. Maybe further than Hugo...
> 
> Thanks a lot for the comprehensive analysis. I will read you carefully.


As a result of your thoughtful and incisive analysis which resulted in further reflection upon what may or not be appropriate I decided to re-write the post to reflect an increased sensitivity to the issues you addressed. Humour requires edging reality towards absurdity and that can often be a delicate balancing act requiring tact and judgement.

First-rate post - :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

Quite literally have multiple copies of these discs - at home, in office, and car... This is music which inspires, illuminates, and intrigues... Amazingly versatile compositions - for both those moments which require intense thought and those moments which require contemplative reflection...

















Valery Gergiev says of the composer: "_Scriabin is a great Russian composer… He's clearly a composer with his own voice, from his own world. Scriabin came up with very much his own sonority and his ability to hear different colours was legendary. Scriabin should be today understood as a man who was able to create a wonderfully magical musical world, and we just have to give in. We have to be imprisoned by these compositions and the magical powers of the creator._"


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Polonaises. Pollini. An album returned to often.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (DG recording, recommended by JACE)

The last version I heard of this symphony with Jansons did not do as much for me. Whether that is down to the performance, my former dislike of vocal/orchestra mixing on symphonies, its length, or some combination of those factors, I am not sure. What I do know is that Bernstein brings out some great things in this symphony. There are parts of this 90-minute behemoth that are merely average, but there is a lot to love in the other parts. Give this one a try, especially if you like Bernstein or may be a Mahler skeptic like I used to be.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies. Vanska
Sibelius: Complete Symphonies. Segerstam
Sibelius: Kullervo. Davis
Sibelius: Kullervo. Segerstam
Sibelius: Kullervo. Vanska
Sibelius: Kullervo. Neeme Jarvi
Sibelius: Lemminkainen Legends. Segerstam
Britten: Seven Sonnents of Michelangelo, Holy Sonnets of John Dunne Winter Words. Langridge, Bedford


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky symphonies (Olympia)..........

5th-USSR RSO/Ivanov
11th-Moscow S.O./Dudarova


----------



## Anna Strobl

And two that begin similarly :


----------



## D Smith

Faure: Nocturnes. Eric Le Sage. Clear-eyed, idiomatic performances. Well done. I'll be keeping my Roge though (but he doesn't do all 13 as Le Sage).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I've never seen it (except in my mind's eye). I'm envious.


Neither have I! Just listening to it and following the libretto makes it vivid enough.


----------



## Guest

No.14. An excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2
*

One more disk to go in this collection. So far, the recordings are nice but nothing has bowled me over. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Guest

No.29. Tremendous playing--great sound, too.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115105


*Ferde Grofé*

Mississippi Suite
Grand Canyon Suite
Niagara Falls Suite

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
William T. Stromberg, conductor

This 1999 album takes you on a lively musical journey and puts a smile on your face.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 5 - Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir Arnold Bax's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale in choral works of Rene Clausen:

















55th Grammy Winner


----------



## Flutter

Havargal Brian's first symphony, the Gothic:










It's been like two years since I last put it on but it is among my 'greatest epics', it's a special work (certainly leaning towards Wagnerian and even Sorabjian ideals)


----------



## Guest

Quite a fine new release. The Sonata is a powerhouse! The Cohen pieces didn't do much for me.


----------



## Littlephrase

Even as a Wagnerite, I've yet to truly get into _Die_ _Meistersinger_, at least not to the same extent of his other operas.

This is my first exposure to Solti with this work. So far it has proven excellent, as expected.


----------



## Joe B

Seiji Ozawa leading Kathleen Battle, the Tanglewood Festival Chorus and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Flutter

Schnittke's Gogol Suite, very, very, very fun and awesome work from him:


----------



## Flutter

Now Schnittke's Symphony no 1, this one hasn't aged a bit. One of his best works IMO:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, / Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147
Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...

*Mendelssohn*

First Listen Now


----------



## MusicSybarite

Flutter said:


> Havargal Brian's first symphony, the Gothic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like two years since I last put it on but it is among my 'greatest epics', it's a special work (certainly leaning towards Wagnerian and even Sorabjian ideals)


Indeed! This is something that represents the epithet EPIC in all its glory!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joe B said:


> Seiji Ozawa leading Kathleen Battle, the Tanglewood Festival Chorus and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater":


The Stabat Mater is one of his best works. Even though the Gloria is very representative of his style, I'm not very fond of it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115105
> 
> 
> *Ferde Grofé*
> 
> Mississippi Suite
> Grand Canyon Suite
> Niagara Falls Suite
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> William T. Stromberg, conductor
> 
> This 1999 album takes you on a lively musical journey and puts a smile on your face.


That is guaranteed fun for sure!


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets.

Nevermind .


----------



## haydnguy

> Telemann: Paris Quartets.
> 
> Nevermind .


At first I thought that was your comment.:lol:


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn, Chopin, Debussy, Prokofieff*

I'm listening to Disk 5 of this set.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> At first I thought that was your comment.:lol:


 Offer, Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind



> The excellent performances by NeverMind explore the rewarding subtleties of Telemann's writing with intimacy and an unerring sense of stylistic decorum. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2018,


How can one resist such review like this.


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> It's not my video and I don't even own the rare recording. The vlogger (based out of Germany) has some amazing vinyl rips on his You Tube channel.
> 
> The German vlogger's vinyl copy is a rare OMV (Austrian Mineral-oil Company) LP (pressed for execs of OMV).
> 
> In 2017, UK's The Electric Recording Company pressed a limited 300 LPs of that same EMI recording, selling for $660.00 USD each!
> https://www.discogs.com/Bruckner-Ca...monic-Orchestra-Symphony-No-9/release/9940408
> 
> View attachment 115089
> 
> 
> I'll post more on the vinyl rips on the main forums soon.


I know this one, my dearest. Very well... (it costs almost 1000 euros and not 660 USD... A good bargain is about 800, but is difficult to be found with this price nowadays) Thanks for the answer!

*With Grumiaux and Bach the situation is more insane... But I stop here, because thousands of euros for luxurious LPs is madness and provocation. If someone has the money doesn't need my (our) opinion or suggestion to spend them. He knows the way...


----------



## Rogerx

Oblique Strategies

works for solo cello; Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007/ Dean, B: 11 Oblique Strategies/ Henryson: Black Run/ Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8

Andrei Ioniță (cello)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> I know this one, my dearest. Very well... (it costs almost 1000 euros and not 660 USD... A good bargain is about 800, but is difficult to be found with this price nowadays) Thanks for the answer!
> 
> *With Grumiaux and Bach the situation is more insane... But I stop here, because *thousands of euros for luxurious LPs is madness and provocation*. If someone has the money doesn't need my (our) opinion or suggestion to spend them. He knows the way...


Indeed, has nothing to do with love for the music anymore, just a status or investment object.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3

Alexander Toradze - Piano

Valery Gergiev / Kirov Orchestra

Recorded 1996

I've heard multiple recordings of Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto, but this is still my favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## haydnguy

Piano Trio op. 16 in B minor
Notturno op.48 for violin & piano
Piano Trio op. 13 in D major

Trio Vivente


----------



## NLAdriaan

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 115118
> 
> 
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3
> 
> Alexander Toradze - Piano
> 
> Valery Gergiev / Kirov Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1996
> 
> I've heard multiple recordings of Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto, but this is still my favourite.


Heard Toradze and Gergiev play the Prokofiev concertos live in Rotterdam, at the time of these recordings. Great pianist also to watch in concert, a true Clavier-Lion, as we call it here. He attacks the piano with his considerable weight and shares technique and persuasion with humour. Gergiev and Toradze clearly had fun playing together, as you also can see in this picture.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Returning to Hildegard von Bingen's masterpiece Ordo Virtutum in this 'classic' recording.









Male vocals are only used to depict the seductive devil, female vocals to depict the virtues. How about that for a female composer in the middle ages! Turning around Adam & Eve, a great idea. But apart from all of this, the music is wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Adelson & Salvini

Daniela Barcellona (Nelly), Enea Scala (Salvini), Maurizio Muraro (Bonifacio), Leah-Marian Jones (Madame Rivers), Simone Alberghini (Lord Adelson), Kathryn Rudge (Fanny), Rodion Pogossov (Struley), David Soar (Geronio)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Opera Rara Chorus, Daniele Rustioni.


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> Returning to Hildegard von Bingen's masterpiece Ordo Virtutum in this 'classic' recording.
> 
> View attachment 115119
> 
> 
> Male vocals are only used to depict the seductive devil, female vocals to depict the virtues. How about that for a female composer in the middle ages! Turning around Adam & Eve, a great idea. But apart from all of this, the music is wonderful.


I think that this is their first recording,they were nog satisfied and recorded it again
I have also this recording,never saw the need for a replacement.


----------



## chill782002

NLAdriaan said:


> Heard Toradze and Gergiev play the Prokofiev concertos live in Rotterdam, at the time of these recordings. Great pianist also to watch in concert, a true Clavier-Lion, as we call it here. He attacks the piano with his considerable weight and shares technique and persuasion with humour. Gergiev and Toradze clearly had fun playing together, as you also can see in this picture.


Very cool, would love to have seen that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works of Enrique Granados, Isaac Albéniz and Manuel de Falla part two of three for this morning/early afternoon.

_Carezza_ [_Caress_] (c.1891):
_Seis Piezas sobre Cantos populares españoles_ [_Six Pieces on Spanish Folk Songs_] (c.1900):
_Allegro de Concierto_ (1904):
_Escenas románticas_ - six pieces (1904): 
_Escenas poéticas_ part two - four pieces (1912):
_Bocetos: Colección de Obras fáciles_ [_Sketches: Collection of Easy Pieces_] - four pieces (c. 1912-13 inc.):
_Paisaje_ [_Landscape_] (by 1913):
_A la Cubana_ - two pieces (1914):
_Valse de concert_ (1914) 
_Dos danzas españolas_ (1915):
_Marche militaire_ (1915):
_Capricho español_ (c.1915):
_Intermezzo_ from the opera _Goyescas_ - arr. for piano (orig. 1913-15 - arr. 1916):
_Países soñados_ [_Dream Lands_] - one completed piece (???? inc.):










_Iberia_ books 1 and 2 - six pieces (1905-06):










_Allegro de concierto_ (1903-04):
_Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ - arr. for piano (1904-05):
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c. 1906-09):
_Fantasía Bética_ (1919):


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak 3 from this set (I have others but Kertesz remains hard to beat).


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Works for piano and orchestra

Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra/ Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments/ Movements for Piano & Orchestra/ Petrushka
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## canouro

*Rautavaara: Clarinet Concerto / Garden of Spaces / Cantus Arcticus*
Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Stoltzman


----------



## Marinera

Graun - Christophe Coin & Ensemble Baroque de Limoges


----------



## sonance

Ernest Bloch: Piano Quintets nos. 1 and 2; short pieces for string quartet (Night/Paysages/Two Pieces)
Goldner String Quartet; Piers Lane, piano (hyperion)


----------



## flamencosketches

Muti/Philadelphia: Scriabin, Le Poème de l'extase

Before this it was Sviatoslav Richter playing Scriabin's Vers la flamme, which would have done his "master" Vladimir Sofronitsky proud. I think I like Richter's slower tempo even better than Sofronitsky's utter (beautiful) chaos on that particular track. It makes for a more controlled descent into insanity, which may have been more of what Scriabin's life really looked like (at least until the last few years). In any case, between those two pianists, V. Horowitz, and the much younger V. Ashkenazy, I don't need anyone else for Scriabin's extremely idiosyncratic (and extremely great) piano music. But if anyone here thinks there is another pianist out there who can touch their greatness in Scriabin, I'm all ears for it.


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C Major, Op.15 (Lewis)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Elizabeth Watts (soprano) & Stéphane Degout (baritone)

London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115131


*Franz Liszt*

Etudes, S139, S141, S144, S145

Danil Trifinov, piano

2016


----------



## Enthusiast

Another favourite Maxwell Davies CD, a classic.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak 3 from this set (I have others but Kertesz remains hard to beat).
> 
> View attachment 115124


I have been making a conscientious effort to broaden my horizons, shore up my strengths, and minimize (or failing that and even better completely ignoring) my shortcomings and I realized that my knowledge of all things "Czech" consisted entirely of really bad puns like "Czech mate" and "Czechs and balances" and "Waiter, Czech please!" and... well, you get the point...

So I added this to my collection - Rafael Kubelík - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon









so that I may be more fully conversant in all things Dvořák, Martinů, Janáček, and Smetana rather than settling for just making up everything up as I go along because quite frankly I couldn't be bothered to actually listen to them for no reason other than a.) sheer laziness and b.) that I think of the Czechs about as often as I do the Slovaks which to be quite honest is "never" although they're wonderful people (or so I'm told as I don't actually know any) and pretending that I had actually listened to them when we all know very well that I actually hadn't was becoming exhausting but the fact that I need to endlessly play around with diacritical marks every single time that I need to write their names does not portend well for any future reviews from me...

But I too am in the midst of Dvořák's symphonies but my sole contribution to a discussion in regards to his eighth is -

"It's definitely worth Czech-ing out!"... get it? - "Czech-ing out" - :lol: - sometimes I just crack myself up...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Gershwin & Ravel*

This recording of the pianoconcerto for the left hand ,I heard it long ago for the first time played by Entremont and directed by Boulez,I still like it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> But I too am in the midst of Dvořák's symphonies but my sole contribution to a discussion in regards to his eighth is -
> 
> "It's definitely worth Czech-ing out!"... get it? - "Czech-ing out" - :lol: - sometimes I just crack myself up...
> 
> View attachment 115137


That is probably my favourite 8th so its a good start. But do Czech out Kertesz at least when you get round the the earlier and lesser symphonies.


----------



## D Smith

Copland: Grohg; Bill the Kid ballets. Slatkin/Detroit. Grohg, Copland's visit to the macabre, is very well performed and a fun listen. The recording of Billy the Kid is the complete ballet, which I had not heard before, only the more familiar suite. Again very well done though a few parts lacked a little energy. However, I think the suite is a more compelling piece of music; the additional sections added here don't add that much without seeing the actual ballet, though are fascinating to hear. So I'll most likely stick with my beloved Bernstein recording. Recommended for Grohg.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## Jacck

Mollie John said:


> I have been making a conscientious effort to broaden my horizons, shore up my strengths, and minimize (or failing that and even better completely ignoring) my shortcomings and I realized that my knowledge of all things "Czech" consisted entirely of really bad puns like "Czech mate" and "Czechs and balances" and "Waiter, Czech please!" and... well, you get the point...


I would expect that a Canadian would at least know about the Czech ice hockey. That is one thing that our two countries have in common, ice hockey is really popular, much more than football or any other sport.

PS: I personally don't give a damn about ice-hockey


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday's hearing of the Maxwell Davis very crazy "opera", Resurrection, has put me in mind to hear more crazy music.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra / Dances of Galanta/ Dances of Marosszék/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Coffee Cantata, BWV 211_


----------



## Andolink

*Arturo Fuentes* (*1975): _Ensemble Works_


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5 / Lieutenant Kijé*

Symphony No. 1 in D major ("Classical"), Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Stephen Gunzenhauser

Lieutenant Kije Suite, The Love for 3 Oranges Suite (March)
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra Kosice, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak 3 from this set (I have others but Kertesz remains hard to beat).
> 
> View attachment 115124


As I have many times said, the BEST set fot Dvorak, out there. (with Macal recordings) The USA Pressung also good collectibles. Super!



Mollie John said:


> But I too am in the midst of Dvořák's symphonies but my sole contribution to a discussion in regards to his eighth is -
> 
> "It's definitely worth Czech-ing out!"... get it? - "Czech-ing out" - :lol: - sometimes I just crack myself up...
> 
> View attachment 115137


I agree with you (also with the piece of the post isn't here) and I agree more for the Kubelik. After Kertesz und Macal no place for the competition with Dvorak. Good exceptions we have, but they are nothing more than exceptions. After Dvorak und Fibich (mainly because of his 2nd) I'm not so keen on Czech school. Their operas are better. (this is something else of course and, as always personal opinion… The Czech school is great and this is world wide known and accepted)


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Sardanapalo. Joyce El-Khoury, Airam Hernández, Staatskapelle Weimar & Kirill Karabits, Liszt's abandoned opera was recently reconstructed, the first act anyway, and is beautifully presented in this recording. El-Khoury is commanding in the lead and Karabits conducts the orchestra in fine fashion. This album also has an excellent Mazeppa. Recommended for Liszt fans.


----------



## bharbeke

Mollie John, if you want another Dvorak 8th recommendation, you could try Yuri Temirkanov with the Santa Cecilia Orchestra. For me, it tops both Kubelik and Kertesz.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works of Enrique Granados, Isaac Albéniz and Manuel de Falla part three of three tonight.

_Barcarola_ (????):
_12 Danzas españolas_ (1890):
_Danza característica_ (????):
_Mazurka_ (1890):
_Dos gavotas_ (????):
_Moresque y Canción arabe_ (c. 1900?):
_Oriental, Canción variada, Intermedio y Final_ (1892):
_6 Estudios expresivos en Forma de Piezas fáciles_ [_Six Expressive Studies in the Form of Easy Pieces_] (????)
_Estudio_ (????):
_Reverie-Improvisation_ (c. 1916):










_Iberia_ books 3 and 4 - six pieces (1907-08):










Three dances from the ballet _El sombrero de tres picos_ - arr. for piano (orig. 1917-19 - arr. ????):
_Homenaje: pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar - arr. for piano (1920):
_Ritual Fire Dance_ from the gitaneria/ballet-pantomime _El amor brujo_ [_The Bewitched Love_] arr. for piano (orig. 1914-15 - arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ [_Song of the Volga Boatmen_] (1922):
_Homenaje: pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1935):


----------



## canouro

Enthusiast said:


> I hadn't realised these had been remastered. I always thought it an excellent and somewhat different set that includes probably my favourite 4th. The sound was always very good, I thought - does the remastering make a lot of difference? Also, I wonder whether they have this time included the Tapiola that Maazel did with the symphonies at the same time? It was great but has disappeared.


I didn't listen the previous recordings but this set sound really good and includes Tapiola. The second was great too.


----------



## Enthusiast

More craziness.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Yesterday's hearing of the Maxwell Davis very crazy "opera", Resurrection, has put me in mind to hear more crazy music.
> 
> View attachment 115144


Breathtaking talent -


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in the car for a while so it was nice to revisit this lovely disc.


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> I agree with you (also with the piece of the post isn't here) and I agree more for the Kubelik. After Kertesz und Macal no place for the competition with Dvorak. Good exceptions we have, but they are nothing more than exceptions. After Dvorak und Fibich (mainly because of his 2nd) I'm not so keen on Czech school. Their operas are better. (this is something else of course and, as always personal opinion… The Czech school is great and this is world wide known and accepted)


Rafael Kubelík is in the top ten list of my favourite conductors but since he's tenth quite often he get the ol' heave-ho and gets rather unceremoniously pushed off to the number 11 spot for whomever it is that is my latest and greatest favourite conductor but I have always had a particular interest in musical nationalism and the incorporation of folk tunes, melodies, and rhythms into compositions and Kubelík's recordings are the ones that I use to measure all others against.

My first exposure to his works was through a series of recordings that he made with the CSO - this is the four disc compilation CD which contains the originally issued LP recordings -









Works

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta, BB 114, Sz. 106

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73 (suite)

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'

Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Schoenberg: 5 orchestral pieces, Op. 16

Smetana: Má Vlast

Wildly impressed by these recordings I made a point of searching out his recordings of all things Dvořák, Martinů, Janáček, and Smetana - although his passion is evident throughout he always maintains a sense of harmony and balance in dynamics that I find particularly appealing.

The Complete DG recordings have been a revelation and are highly recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115154


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

I just got this 2017 album and am very pleased.


----------



## canouro

*Carl Nielsen - Aladdin*
Mette Ejsing, Guido Paevatalu
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Choir, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## mvellom

Debussy, La Mer
Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Ravel)
Ravel, Bolero

Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Bourdon

*In the mood with Igor markevitch*


----------



## Guest

Stunning from beginning to end. Wonderful sound, too.



















I'm hearing him this Sunday in San Francisco. Quite a program:

DEBUSSY Suite Bergamasque
STRAVINSKY Three Movements from Petrushka
STRAVINSKY/KHOZYAINOV "Danse Sacrale" from Rite of Spring

CHOPIN Berceuse
CHOPIN Sonata No. 3 in B minor


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Alan Hovhaness*

_Symphony No. 50, 
Mount St. Helens Symphony

Symphony No. 22
City of Light Symphony
_
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Delos CD
Recorded May 17 &19, 1992

From the Liner Notes:

"Just as the symphony was born of Western imagination to provide structure to vast resources, so Eastern music achieves its expressive goals through the repetition and manipulation of more limited means. It is in the Western Baroque context of symphony as a multi-movement piece for instruments, not in the classical context of symphony as a formal structure, that Hovhaness manipulates sonorities to achieve his expressive goals. The comparison with the Baroque may also be extended to include considerations of textures, which are often contrapuntal or chorale-like. Key relationships and harmonic functions owe allegiance to a higher order, though, one governed by the simple, straightforward expression of mood-always melodic, always descriptive."


----------



## Rambler

*Anna Caterina Antonacci - Era La Notte* on naïve







A disc of scenes (laments and combats) from early Italian opera Composers include Claudio Monteverdi, Barbara Strozzi and Pietro Antonio Giramo.


----------



## Rambler

*Airs de Cour* Catherine King (mezzo-soprano) and Charles Daniels (tenor) with Jacob Heringman (lute) on Linn







A disc of French courtly songs. Simple in style, but very enjoyable when performed and recorded well as they are here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian Easter Festival*


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR PERCUSSION
*John Cage*
Quatuor Hȇlios

_Wergo_


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> More craziness.
> 
> View attachment 115151


I had that recording but it was culled in my last major clear out a few years ago, that was before my vow to never dispense with a performance of a work I only have one recording of.


----------



## Malx

James MacMillan, Veni Veni Emmanuel - Evelyn Glennie, Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

Not everyone's favourite work but I have a soft spot for it.









Peter Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.

Pretty dense stuff - I get the feeling these String Quartets may need a bit of concentration on my part!


----------



## Dirge

Franz SCHUBERT: _Winterreise_, D. 911/Op. 89 (1827)
:: Peter Anders tenor & Michael Raucheisen piano [DG '45]





At the time of this recording, Anders was a lyric tenor working his way up the dramatic ladder to dramatic/Heldentenor, and his is the extroverted and intensely dramatic performance of a natural opera singer singing lieder. There's no introverted pussyfooting around here: he's hurting and lonely and he's damn well going to make sure that you know it. ("A visceral cry of pain," as critic Joseph Horowitz has described Anders' performance.) Many listeners find Anders' approach emotionally overwrought and too operatic for lieder, which I can appreciate, but it works for me-not least for his vocal acting and storytelling prowess. And it doesn't hurt that Anders possesses a superb voice, with its compelling combination of substance and clarity, and a slightly ringing top end when singing full throttle. He doesn't have the impossibly beautiful golden tone of Fritz Wunderlich, but his is the more penetrating and powerful tone, and for many, Anders is the epitome of the classic German tenor. Raucheisen's accompaniment isn't especially pointed or imaginative, but it's proficient and well characterized, providing a nicely flowing and sympathetic setting for Anders to do his thing.

[Many listeners will know Anders as the tenor in the famous 22/24 March 1942 Furtwängler/BPO recording of Beethoven's 9th Symphony.]


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.

Schubert-2nd,3rd and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Pergolesi, Salve Regina - Emma Kirkby, AAM, Hogwood.


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Sinfonie a Cinque Op.2* Ensemble 415 with Chiara Banchini (violin and direction)








A delightful disc!


----------



## millionrainbows

Richard Wagner: Tristan Und Isolde; Karl Böhm (recorded 1966 at Bayreuth). Sounds good to me, my first version so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.
> 
> Pretty dense stuff - I get the feeling these String Quartets may need a bit of concentration on my part!
> 
> View attachment 115163


Let me know how that turns out. I heard this once and thought life's too short for the expenditure of time required.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Let me know how that turns out. I heard this once and thought life's too short for the expenditure of time required.


If and when - I will.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> View attachment 115168


That picture looks like it's been photoshopped. :lol:


----------



## Malx

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas - Joanna MacGregor.

I love MacGregor's playing on this disc, she has the technique and the ability to make these pieces sing on an instrument they weren't intended for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> That picture looks like it's been photoshopped. :lol:


I think Stokowski just had that glow naturally.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas - Joanna MacGregor.
> 
> I love MacGregor's playing on this disc, she has the technique and the ability to make these pieces sing on an instrument they weren't intended for.


In her youth, Joanna MacGregor was one of those unusual performers who played so good that you stop noticing how good they look. Too many performers are the other way around.


----------



## Malx

Shchedrin, Concerto Cantabile - Maxim Vengerov, LSO, Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## Malx

An at times dynamic and at times melancholic end to this evenings listening:

Brahms, Trio for violin horn & piano Op 40 - Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart & Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Dawn Upshaw excels in her delivery of these tunes.


----------



## Joe B

Right after work:


----------



## Joe B

Finishing this disc at home now:










The first track of this disc is "Lully, Lullay, thou lilt child" written by Joseph Phibbs, a lovely tune. I find the Fairhaven Singers rather interesting. I don't consider them the most polished choir. However, their delivery of the emotional content of these pieces is heartfelt. The second track, "Ave Maria" written by Bob Chilcott is also a standout. Of course there's always Will Todd's "Songs of Peace".


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115172


*Giacomo Puccini*

Turandot

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, conductor

This is the 1984 digitally remastered release of the original 1972 recording. There is an even newer release from 2014 that includes two CDs and a Blu-ray disc, but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Will Todd's musical adaptation of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale", performed by David Temple leading the BBC Concert Orchestra and Hertfordshire Chorus:










This gets repeated playing by me,.....and deservedly so.


----------



## Colin M

Bruch Violin Concerto no. 2 in Dm Masur Leipzig Accardo (violin)

Begins with a slow movement of all things Word on the street was that Brahms hated the notion of an adagio leading off. And the orchestra seems to agree trying to coax the violin into at least a march. Following this, they regroup in a brief recitation to exchange points of view.. Followed by the third movement where all is well and the violin has sped up to the orchestra’s liking and vice versa. Just brilliant.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":










Gorgeous production!


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: Hindemith Variations, Symphony 2, Partita (Szell)


----------



## Flutter

Listening to disk two of this great Milhaud album:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Les Vents Français.

Duo No. 3 in B flat, WoO 27/3/ Horn Sonata in F major, Op. 17/ Trio for 2 Oboes & Cor Anglais Op. 87
Beethoven: Trio in G major WoO37 for Flute, Bassoon and Piano/ Variations on 'Là ci darem la mano' from Mozart's 'Don Giovanni', WoO 28

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), François Leleux (oboe), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Radovan Vlatković (horn), Gilbert Audin (bassoon) & Éric Le Sage (piano)

Les Vents Français.


----------



## Becca

Given earlier references to a certain crazy girl ... a slightly different take...


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Symphony in C, Jeux d'enfants & Debussy: Danses for Harp

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> Rafael *Kubelík is in the top ten list of my favourite conductors *but since he's tenth quite often he get the ol' heave-ho and gets rather unceremoniously pushed off to the number 11 spot for whomever it is that is my latest and greatest favourite conductor but I have always had a particular interest in musical nationalism and the incorporation of folk tunes, melodies, and rhythms into compositions and Kubelík's recordings are the ones that I use to measure all others against.


Fierce competition, my dear friend, for the top ten... After (for me always) the eternal 1 and 2 (2 and 1 makes no difference) (Celibitache and Mitropoulos) we have names like Bernstein, Karajan, Wand, Schuricht, Van Beinum, Kabasta, Furtwängler, Kertesz, Macal, Segerstam, Gielen, Roschdestwenski, etc... I don't know if there is a place in the top 20 for the Rafael. (I didn't intentionally enclosed in my list the British conductors or names like Dutoit, Serafin etc…)

I like your recording. This label gives good collectibles / rarities.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Bruch Violin Concerto no. 2 in Dm Masur Leipzig Accardo (violin)
> 
> Begins with a slow movement of all things Word on the street was that Brahms hated the notion of an adagio leading off. And the orchestra seems to agree trying to coax the violin into at least a march. Following this, they regroup in a brief recitation to exchange points of view.. Followed by the third movement where all is well and the violin has sped up to the orchestra's liking and vice versa. Just brilliant.


Max has composed the BEST violin concertos in the history of music. Period. (I have no idea about violin, I don't listen to it, but if I must listen something of it, it will be Max and Piotr and NOTHING else. I have to mention here the Scottish Fantasy of Max. SUPER SPECIAL composition, and sort enough no to make me tired. I suggest it with 1000 Km)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Chamber Music Vol.3
Works with Wind Instruments

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115/ Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1/ Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2/ Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114/ Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## Larkenfield

Stefan Johannes Bleicher, organist...


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115172
> 
> 
> *Giacomo Puccini*
> 
> Turandot
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta, conductor
> 
> This is the 1984 digitally remastered release of the original 1972 recording. There is an even newer release from 2014 that includes two CDs and a Blu-ray disc, but I haven't heard it.


Joan, Montserrat, Krause, Mehta! *A SUPER casting and recording for a mediocre Puccini opera.* (another one) This is again a personal thesis, but I have more than 20 pieces of this thing and after 20 min. I want to brake my stereo equipment. After Tosca, Manon, Boheme, etc. operas like this is like to be composed from someone else and not from the excellent opera composer Giacomo.


----------



## Dimace

Larkenfield said:


> Stefan Johannes Bleicher, organist...


Bleicher is student of Lionel Rogg. And Lionel is THE organist. Stefan is also VERY good. Among the best in Germany. Thanks for the video. (in this video, sorry Stefan, he isn't at his best. Problematic tenuto, asthmatic organ breathing, uncertain pedals sometimes... The repetitions sound always the same... Progressively the performance tend to be MUCH better. I presume that he had at the beginning problems with the acoustic of the church... Organ is so FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF difficult.)


----------



## Dimace

If you are THE pianist you can play everything to perfection. Kristian / George and an unforgettable Preludes performance.


----------



## tdc

Bartok - Piano Concertos 1-3
Fricsay/Anda, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I had that recording but it was culled in my last major clear out a few years ago, that was before my vow to never dispense with a performance of a work I only have one recording of.


For some reason it is a work (or recording) I love! I probably listen to it once a year.


----------



## Larkenfield

I have never enjoyed these symphonies more than under the baton of Klemperer.






And his performance of the "Italian"...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.
> 
> Pretty dense stuff - I get the feeling these String Quartets may need a bit of concentration on my part!
> 
> View attachment 115163


I do enjoy Max's quartets but can certainly relate to them not coming easily to the ear. Carter's quartets are almost the opposite (among his most approachable works). I listened to a lot of Maxwell Davis some years ago but found that little of it was giving me any pleasure at all. I decided he was a lesser composer and that was that. Then out of the blue I got a yearning (the only word I can think of, unlikely as it seems) to listen to one of his symphonies, any of them. I listened to the 6th and found myself loving it and "understanding" it. Between my early attempts more than 5 years earlier and now I had become a big fan. I'm not sure if it was cooking in my mind all that time or if some other things I had been listening to during the interim had given me the key. Concentration might be needed but for me it rarely leads to pleasure at the time.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> If you are THE pianist you can play everything to perfection. Kristian / George and an unforgettable Preludes performance.


Thanks for sharing these gems! Quite incredible hearing this music truly played in perfect Gershwin style from the same pianist who I heard a few years ago in concert playing the last Schubert Sonatas, also totally true to the music.

Very helpful to add the sheetmusic in motion. I noticed this guy has a yt channel filled with music and sheetmusic. Great initiative, Thx for showing this here.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> Fierce competition, my dear friend, for the top ten... After (for me always) the eternal 1 and 2 I don't know if there is a place in the top 20 for the Rafael. (I didn't intentionally enclosed in my list the British conductors or names like Dutoit, Serafin etc…)


It would be a nicer place here at TC if we would stop judging personal preferences. It is as useless as disputing how anyone likes his coffee. If for some reason someone truly appreciates any musician or any composer, that is simply indisputable.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I do enjoy Max's quartets but can certainly relate to them not coming easily to the ear. Carter's quartets are almost the opposite (among his most approachable works). I listened to a lot of Maxwell Davis some years ago but found that little of it was giving me any pleasure at all. I decided he was a lesser composer and that was that. Then out of the blue I got a yearning (the only word I can think of, unlikely as it seems) to listen to one of his symphonies, any of them. I listened to the 6th and found myself loving it and "understanding" it. Between my early attempts more than 5 years earlier and now I had become a big fan. I'm not sure if it was cooking in my mind all that time or if some other things I had been listening to during the interim had given me the key. Concentration might be needed but for me it rarely leads to pleasure at the time.


You are most probably correct - concentration may not be the best way to unravel the quartets, if indeed I do. Another approach I can try is playing them in the car whilst driving, that may well enable them to work their way into my musical memory. 
Or it could simply be I am not ready for them and may never be so - but I never give up on something after just one listen.


----------



## Jacck

yesterday I listened to 
*Bach - English suites (Perahia)
Verdi - Rigoletto (Kubelík)
Janáček - Liška Bystrouška*


----------



## Malx

Schubert Piano Sonata D960 - Krystian Zimerman.

A superbly fluent performance of this masterwork which whilst not wringing as much emotion from the piece as Khatia Buniatishvili's recent release is an equally enjoyable disc.


----------



## haydnguy

NLAdriaan said:


> It would be a nicer place here at TC if we would stop judging personal preferences. It is as useless as disputing how anyone likes his coffee. If for some reason someone truly appreciates any musician or any composer, that is simply indisputable.


That's why I don't comment on my own posts (the CD's I post). First, I normally don't post things I absolutely dislike. Second, I might say how splendid something is, then someone go buy it based on my recommendation and think it stinks. That's no good.

I read what others say about something but mainly I get ideas from the posts of what I might like.


----------



## Malx

haydnguy said:


> That's why I don't comment on my own posts (the CD's I post). First, I normally don't post things I absolutely dislike. Second, I might say how splendid something is, then someone go buy it based on my recommendation and think it stinks. That's no good.
> 
> I read what others say about something but mainly I get ideas from the posts of what I might like.


I believe it is fine to post comments to share enthusiasms but agree with NLAdriaan that it is pointless to judge other peoples preferences.
I assume that all of us here know our own minds and I don't fear that someone will blindly buy something based on my preference without sampling first.


----------



## Larkenfield

Dimace said:


> Bleicher is student of Lionel Rogg. And Lionel is THE organist. Stefan is also VERY good. Among the best in Germany. Thanks for the video. (in this video, sorry Stefan, he isn't at his best. Problematic tenuto, asthmatic organ breathing, uncertain pedals sometimes... The repetitions sound always the same... Progressively the performance tend to be MUCH better. I presume that he had at the beginning problems with the acoustic of the church... Organ is so FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF difficult.)


I appreciate your comments. I enjoyed the Bleicher performances because they were my introduction to Mendelssohn's organ works and he's into the composer. I enjoyed the spirit behind his performances. Mendelssohn has been a hot topic lately, how he rates as a composer, and I'm looking into works that are not as well known as his more famous ones (his violin concerto, etc). Unfortunately, I found no Lionel Rogg Mendelssohn organ works online (I no longer collect CDs), but I can tell from hearing his Bach that he's a fine organist! I have to confess that I enjoyed Bleicher's Mendelssohn Sonatas too, none of which I believe Rogg may have ever recorded. Thanks again.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> You are most probably correct - concentration may not be the best way to unravel the quartets, if indeed I do. Another approach I can try is playing them in the car whilst driving, that may well enable them to work their way into my musical memory.
> Or it could simply be I am not ready for them and may never be so - but I never give up on something after just one listen.


Listening "on the road" works really well for me as a method for concentrating on a new piece (or performance of a well known piece) but I am sure there are many here who would be horrified at the idea of that being concentration. My mind wanders all the time when I am listening to music so it is helpful to have a routine task going on in the background.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I believe it is fine to post comments to share enthusiasms but agree with NLAdriaan that it is pointless to judge other peoples preferences.
> I assume that all of us here know our own minds and I don't fear that someone will blindly buy something based on my preference without sampling first.


Oh, but I would buy based on preferences of someone whose taste I trust! Sampling doesn't work so well for me.


----------



## Enthusiast

NLAdriaan said:


> It would be a nicer place here at TC if we would stop judging personal preferences. It is as useless as disputing how anyone likes his coffee. If for some reason someone truly appreciates any musician or any composer, that is simply indisputable.


It _is _indisputable but I do believe in taste and there are preferences that are "suspect" to me! I don't suppose that means anything more than that I trust some views more than others. I think it is quite normal to feel that some opinions on the value of a given piece of music are mistaken or a product of ignorance or prejudice. And such views can approach objectivity if there is a consensus among the informed. But I do agree that we are often wise to keep such opinions - beyond saying "I like this" - to ourselves on a forum like this. Still, there are good debates to be had. For example, the regular discussions we have concerning whether some piece of prog rock is the equal of a classical masterpiece.


----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> That's why I don't comment on my own posts (the CD's I post). First, I normally don't post things I absolutely dislike. Second, I might say how splendid something is, then someone go buy it based on my recommendation and think it stinks. That's no good.
> 
> I read what others say about something but mainly I get ideas from the posts of what I might like.


I'm sorry to be finding so many posts to discuss here. It isn't really what this thread is about. But I do like it when someone "bothers to" tell us what they think of the recording they were listening to. I find it interesting and, particularly when the opinion is very positive, am happy to feel it points to something that may be worth exploring. Negative comments are somehow less useful to me.


----------



## Merl

I play stuff from my cd racks, stuff I've ripped blindly to the car from old discs or from old files and sometimes I will listen to performances I don't own, online. All this is part of my 'current listening' so sometimes I will enjoy what I'm listening to, sometimes I will hate it. I don't think it's wrong to say what I'm feeling about my current listening, whether that's very positive, neutral or negative. If a recording sucks I'll say why I think so. I don't expect anyone to take my judgement as fact. It's up to them to listen and then agree with me. :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield

I found this quite mad... and loved it:






Some question whether the organ is the king of instruments, but surely it's at least the prince!


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part one of three this morning/early afternoon.

_Andante_ in A for violin and piano Sz- (1902):
Piano Quintet in C Sz23 (1903-04):










String Quartet no.1 in A-minor Sz40 (1908-09):
String Quartet no.2 Sz67 (1915-17):


----------



## Bourdon

*Shakespeare's Musick*

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

I did a Hannigan binge a few weeks ago but as she is getting a lot of attention on the site at the moment I felt drawn to listen to this again. It is a great disc.


----------



## Duncan

Juno Awards
2019
Classical Album of the Year - Vocal or Choral


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Is ol' Reinbert smoking a spliff there???


----------



## Joe B

Kent Nagano leading the London Sinfonietta in Michael Torke's "Adjustable Wrench":


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Is ol' Reinbert smoking a spliff there???


He looks a little grizzled there.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Is ol' Reinbert smoking a spliff there???


He is a notorious chain smoker and surely smoked a lot of pot in the past.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ørjan Matre-Concerto for Orchestra. Seems like a great piece! Will listen to it more than once


----------



## Joe B




----------



## millionrainbows

Eric Satie, one of the best versions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I did a Hannigan binge a few weeks ago but as she is getting a lot of attention on the site at the moment I felt drawn to listen to this again. It is a great disc.


As Smokey Robinson said, I second that emotion.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 115186
> 
> 
> Juno Awards
> 2019
> Classical Album of the Year - Vocal or Choral


Coincidence - I've just finished listening to the same CD.


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Is ol' Reinbert smoking a spliff there???


It does look like it but I'm sure it is just some French cigarette.


----------



## flamencosketches

Art Grumiaux/Clara Haskil: Mozart's Violin Sonatas Nos. 18, 21, 24, & 26. They are beautiful! I have totally neglected this section of Mozart's great chamber music, and have never heard a piano trio of his either - I bet they are great too. Grumiaux of course is an awesome violinist, one of my favorites, especially in Mozart. But I am quite impressed with Haskil's playing. Of course, she is a legend in her own right, but this is the first I'm hearing of her playing and would love to explore further.


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies*

Symphony no. 5 in E flat, Symphony no. 6 in D minor - cd3
Symphony no. 7 in C, Karelia Suite, Tapiola - cd4

Wiener Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115200


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti da Camera Vol. 1
- Concerti Op. 10

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, recorder

1992


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> *It would be a nicer place here at TC if we would stop judging personal preferences.* It is as useless as disputing* how anyone likes his coffee.* If for some reason someone truly appreciates any musician or any composer, that is simply indisputable.


100% agreement, my dearest, and I have written in my old posts more than 20 times, If I can remember correctly: *Music is a matter of taste! * Due to have a good exchange of opinions, (for this reason, always I write ''Personal opinion or the way I see something'' I gave, give and I will continue do it my personal view of the things. This way (it is happened, for example, with my dearest Enthusiast and his love for Boulez) I can CREATE DIALOGUE! No critic no dialogue. No opinion, no exchange of minds. No mind, no intellectuality. All these with a lot of respect for the fellow member/listener, who may know a lot of things (as I have written) better than me. For the time being I'm waiting from my friend Mollie John to defend Kubelik, who is sent by me in a lower position. And, if her/his answer is well established, I will agree with him! Because I don't like long arguments, but a thesis from fellow users, who maybe know more things than me, to learn from them! And in this great forum someone CAN LEARN, if he can pull some strings (I am kenn to do this) to provoke dialogue. Thanks a lot for the chance you gave me, to tell you, once more something about my character and my mentality.


----------



## flamencosketches

Samson François: Ravel's "À la manière de Borodine", followed by Gaspard de la nuit and now the Sonatine. My favorite pianist of Ravel. He plays Ravel with an extremely impressionistic, borderline jazzy touch, a little slower than some more recent pianists take these works, but no less powerful or virtuosic for it. I've heard some say he plays Ravel as if he were Debussy, but nevertheless I think Ravel's character really comes through in these. I think François' recordings, if anything, tie Ravel's music more firmly to the French tradition, from Chopin to Fauré to Debussy and beyond, than do others, which emphasize his individual voice. This of course could be seen as a flaw. It works for me, though, and when it doesn't, I always have Argerich, Hewitt, and Thibaudet


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Symphony No. 31 "Horn Signal". Marriner/ASMF. For Saturday Symphony. This is a perfectly fine recording, however I also listened to Dorati and that one was a lot more fun!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4. Mahler, Resurrection Symphony.*

I didn't connect with Stokowski's conducting on the first listen, but the second time around, I'm getting more into it.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Violin concertos RV 208, 332, 234, 199, 362, 270


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - Ballet Suites Nos. 1-4*
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115203


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Enrico Onofri, violin

2016 reissue of a 1993 studio recording

This is one of my favorite recordings of _The Four Seasons_, a work that I enjoy a great deal.

To follow up on the recent discussion about opinions, I hope it is obvious that what I write is always just my personal opinion unless I quote somebody else with attribution.


----------



## flamencosketches

Red Terror said:


>


inspired by my recent thread, maybe?  Piazzola was awesome.


----------



## Colin M

Merl said:


> I play stuff from my cd racks, stuff I've ripped blindly to the car from old discs or from old files and sometimes I will listen to performances I don't own, online. All this is part of my 'current listening' so sometimes I will enjoy what I'm listening to, sometimes I will hate it. I don't think it's wrong to say what I'm feeling about my current listening, whether that's very positive, neutral or negative. If a recording sucks I'll say why I think so. I don't expect anyone to take my judgement as fact. It's up to them to listen and then agree with me. :lol:


 Someone 'wicked' smart said long ago, "... the unexamined life is no life for man." I really believe it applies to all facets of our world including what draws us or repels us in classical music. I enjoy the comments members make on the pieces they are currently listening to, the good more than the bad. But Taggart has no rule here other than to post what you are currently listening too and respect the overall etiquette required to be a member. If one adds comments to their post so much the better. I base many of my new purchases on the likes of others in the forum. And thank you for that.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - Richard Danielpour's "Darkness In The Ancient Valley":


----------



## flamencosketches

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op.49. The Florestan Trio. Great stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stokowski, Bach Transcriptions; Handel, Royal Fireworks Music
*

Taken as they are, these are lovely arrangements. One surprise is, at the end of the fireworks music, there are literally fireworks. That was fun.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115211


*Sergey Rachmaninov*

Études-tableaux, Op. 39
Moments musicaux, Op. 16

Boris Giltburg, piano

recorded in 2015


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens: Piano Quintet Op. 14; String Quartet Op. 112. Quatour Girard. Guillaume Bellom. Gorgeous live performances. The quintet is handled just right with grace and passion, and the quartet lovingly played though a bit reverberant. Recommended.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Not one of the most Oft mentioned recordings


----------



## canouro

*Zelenka - Trio Sonatas*
Klaus Stoll, Klaus Thunemann, Thomas Zehetmair, Christiane Jaccottet, Heinz Holliger


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

I wonder if the picture of Stoki was influenced by Michelangelo's depiction of God.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit*


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn: Christus; Cantates Chorales*
Markus Butter, Robert Getchell, Sandrine Piau 
Accentus, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## Dirge

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 115201
> 
> 
> Samson François: Ravel's "À la manière de Borodine", followed by Gaspard de la nuit and now the Sonatine. My favorite pianist of Ravel. He plays Ravel with an extremely impressionistic, borderline jazzy touch, a little slower than some more recent pianists take these works, but no less powerful or virtuosic for it. I've heard some say he plays Ravel as if he were Debussy, but nevertheless I think Ravel's character really comes through in these. I think François' recordings, if anything, tie Ravel's music more firmly to the French tradition, from Chopin to Fauré to Debussy and beyond, than do others, which emphasize his individual voice. This of course could be seen as a flaw. It works for me, though, and when it doesn't, I always have Argerich, Hewitt, and Thibaudet


A few months back, I stumbled upon François' 1947 recording of "Scarbo" … _Zowie!_ As much as I like the over-the-top articulation, petulant volatility, and angular/deconstructed playing-I overstate slightly for dramatic effect-on his 1957/58 recording, it does call attention to itself and disrupt flow and continuity to an extent. The playing on the 1947 recording strikes me as being more balanced and synergistic in effect: it's beautifully articulated without being conspicuously articulated, volatility is more pent up/concentrated and generates more tension, and all is incisive, trenchant even, without recourse to deconstruction _à la_ Thelonious Monk-all of which allows for much greater flow and continuity. From a characterization standpoint, that may or may not be an improvement depending on your taste, as there's certainly a case to be made for a petulant, over-the-top, Thelonious Monk-like Scarbo; from an abstract/non-programmatic pianistic standpoint, however, the 1947 account is tough to beat.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Listening "on the road" works really well for me as a method for concentrating on a new piece (or performance of a well known piece) but I am sure there are many here who would be horrified at the idea of that being concentration. My mind wanders all the time when I am listening to music so it is helpful to have a routine task going on in the background.


My logic is: when I listen whilst driving my concentration is on the driving so the sound is absorbed more subconsciously - then when listening again at home I will be more receptive or not as the case may be.


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony:

Haydn, Symphony No 31 - Concentus musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.









Now:
Kalevi Aho, Symphony No 2 - Lahti SO, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## WVdave

Itzhak Perlman & John Williams
Paganini & Giuliani ‎- Duos for Violin and Guitar
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 34508, Columbia Masterworks ‎- 34508, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1977.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dirge said:


> A few months back, I stumbled upon François' 1947 recording of "Scarbo" … _Zowie!_ As much as I like the over-the-top articulation, petulant volatility, and angular/deconstructed playing-I overstate slightly for dramatic effect-on his 1957/58 recording, it does call attention to itself and disrupt flow and continuity to an extent. The playing on the 1947 recording strikes me as being more balanced and synergistic in effect: it's beautifully articulated without being conspicuously articulated, volatility is more pent up/concentrated and generates more tension, and all is incisive, trenchant even, without recourse to deconstruction _à la_ Thelonious Monk-all of which allows for much greater flow and continuity. From a characterization standpoint, that may or may not be an improvement depending on your taste, as there's certainly a case to be made for a petulant, over-the-top, Thelonious Monk-like Scarbo; from an abstract/non-programmatic pianistic standpoint, however, the 1947 account is tough to beat.


Thanks for that; I will listen shortly. Damn, he was my age when he made this recording. Crazy.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 4 (Op7) - Wilhelm Kempff.
From the 1950's mono set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## flamencosketches

I just got done listening to that on Youtube  definitely going to grab that CD ASAP.


----------



## Malx

Melartin, Lyric Suite No 3 "Impressions de Beligique" - Tampere PO, Segerstam.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> It does look like it but I'm sure it is just some French cigarette.


 Reinbert de Leeuw is an avid smoker and rolls his own cigarettes


----------



## NLAdriaan

Today I listened to the Beethoven 9 from the incredible Bruggen II set and it was a new world opening. All the varnish, all the intimidation is gone and you just listen to music, so alive and dynamic. Beats all the warhorses by a mile.









Do yourself a favour, go get it, at a discount at the orchestra's own webshop (no, I have no personal interest in the orchestra), I just truly am very happy with this set:

http://www.orchestra18c-webshop.com/epages/63024268.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectPath=%2FShops%2F63024268%2FProducts%2Fcd_016


----------



## Itullian

Making my way through the Takac Beethoven cycle.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, String Quartet*

I finally got my turntable working, and I'm dusting off my old vinyls.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, String Quartet*
> 
> I finally got my turntable working, and I'm dusting off my old vinyls.
> 
> View attachment 115236


I have this one in original mono !


----------



## senza sordino

The first day back after my 10 day holiday. 800 years of music history today.

Hildegard of Bingen 









Bach Double violin concerto in Dm, Violin Concerti in Am and E, double violin concerto in Dm (a reconstructed piece). Lovely music 









Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1&2, Variations Concertantes for cello and piano, Albumblatt for piano, Song without words for Cello and piano in Dm









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2









Mahler Symphony no 5


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








96k/24 FLAC


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So during the day I've listened to concerto for orchestra by Ørjan Matre and tonight he won "Spellemannsprisen" (Norwegian grammy) for that! I forgot all about that prize...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*

_Ramée_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Beethoven: String Quartet in E Mionr, Op.59, No.2

Emerson Quartet: Eugene Drucker and Philip Setzer, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his "Sun-Dogs" and "Visitatio Sepulchri":


----------



## Forsooth

reVisions (Steven Isserlis, cello + orchestra)

Cellist was suggested by someone a few pages ago  Really nice performances and sound. From the notes...

"British cellist Steven Isserlis points out that the four composers represented on this disc have a number of things in common -- they were born within 30 years of each other, had nationalist tendencies, and all lived at some point in Paris -- but the major unifying theme is the fact that Isserlis commissioned all these arrangements of pieces that had originally existed in other formats. The circumstances of the creation of each of the arrangements are fascinating and sometimes moving, and the results are so attractive that they could easily enter the limited repertoire of works for cello and chamber orchestra..."


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker|Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Larkenfield

Malx said:


> Melartin, Lyric Suite No 3 "Impressions de Beligique" - Tampere PO, Segerstam.
> 
> View attachment 115231


This is one of most beautiful album covers I've ever seen.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Forsooth said:


> reVisions (Steven Isserlis, cello + orchestra)
> 
> Cellist was suggested by someone a few pages ago  Really nice performances and sound. From the notes...
> 
> "British cellist Steven Isserlis points out that the four composers represented on this disc have a number of things in common -- they were born within 30 years of each other, had nationalist tendencies, and all lived at some point in Paris -- but the major unifying theme is the fact that Isserlis commissioned all these arrangements of pieces that had originally existed in other formats. The circumstances of the creation of each of the arrangements are fascinating and sometimes moving, and the results are so attractive that they could easily enter the limited repertoire of works for cello and chamber orchestra..."


Isserlis has two albums which I adore: his and Stephen Hough's Brahms: Cello Sonatas (2005) and his and Devoyon's Fauré: Works for Cello. Wonderful playing. His Beethoven: Cello Sonatas with Levin are highly acclaimed, too.


----------



## opus55

Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
Freni|Pavarotti|Sardinero
Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House|Gianandrea Gavazzeni


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Sibelius.........

As I may have mentioned I had managed to get hold of 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 6th by the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Berglund relatively cheaply second hand.I had the 5th and 7th in the 'basket' with Amazon.de (again second hand but not cheap)when I then discovered it was possible to buy the whole cycle new for less!.....

so I did and I am now listening to the 5th and 7th.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Some Farrenc before bed: Symphony No. 2 and Overtures 1 & 2 (Goritzki: NDR Radiophilharmonie)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 31-32-33-34
Philharmonia Orchestra/ Antal Dorati


----------



## Dimace

To be honest with you, I've never considered (let us say so, because the pianist is a TITAN) Kristian as a Meister expert. Zimerman for me* was *Chopin. From A to Z. I have (maybe) all his recordings (starting with the extra rarity of his victory in Chopin Competition) but I was listening Chopin from him. Yesterday, in You Tube, I found his performance for *Liszt's Sonata in Bm.* (I have it in my collection, but I have never listened it) I WAS ECSTATIC!* We are speaking for perfection beyond perfection. For a pianistic cosmogony!* I have NEVER listened before something so esthetically perfect and, at the same moment, with so much respect for the Meister's score. After this epiphany, I can say that Kristian is also Meister of the Meister, maybe the most accomplished piano player of our time. Thanks to You Tube, I learned yesterday something very precious and unique. Now, please allow me, to share it with you.


----------



## Bkeske

Been very busy of late, but finally getting some quality uninterrupted listening in tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> He is a notorious chain smoker and surely smoked a lot of pot in the past.


If you still play 'modern' music as edgy as de Leeuw at 80, spliffs won't do the trick Once he turns to jazzrock, we should get suspicious.


----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa sings Verdi and Puccini Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Laurence Dale (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Dinorah

Deborah Cook (Dinorah), Christian du Plessis (Hoël), Alexander Oliver (Corentin), Della Jones (Goatherd), Marilyn Hill Smith (Goatgirl), Roderick Earle (Huntsman), Ian Caley (Reaper),

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Philharmonia Orchestra, James Judd - conductor.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday afternoon and early evening ... I loved the Currentzis da Ponte operas from the first time I heard them: I just want to keep listening even if I had only sat down for a single act. His Don Giovanni is often named as the best of the three.


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> My logic is: when I listen whilst driving my concentration is on the driving so the sound is absorbed more subconsciously - then when listening again at home I will be more receptive or not as the case may be.


I know the mother of a 15 year old girl that has been taking flute lessons for 3 years. I decided to buy her a Mozart Flute Concerto CD played by Sharon Bezaly. I sat down for some focused listening of it. My intent on listening was the listening of the flute. So as it started playing the violins in the beginning my ears were anticipating the flute until the music got to the flute and then I just focused on the flute.

However, I have found that for myself, if I am listening to modern music (Elliot Carter) that my focus has to be on each note (or combination of notes at once) the moment their played. So I'm listening moment by moment and not allowing my ears to anticipate the next note. When I do that, after about 3 times I either like it or I don't.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Breathtaking talent -


You are so right. Gorgeous performance. Can anyone recommend the ''Crazy Girl" CD?


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 114228
> 
> 
> *Guillaume de Machaut*
> 
> Messe de Nostre Dame
> 
> Diabolus in Music
> Antoine Guerber, director
> 
> 2018
> 
> Medieval music can be very calming and soothing.


I was just sitting here with a Machaut CD that has the Messe de Nostre Dame. (Naxos)

Instead of 'Diabolus in Music' it has, 'Songs from Le Voir Dit'.

Mine is by Oxford Camerata and Jeremy Summerly.

I listened to the first (Ballade 32) of the series. On Youtube, (you can find the Summerly version), And also 'Diabolus in Music' to see how it sounded. Honestly, I like the 'Songs from Le Voir Dit' a bit better from my disk but it's only an incremental difference. Both are lovely.

You are so right Medieval music is very calming to me also.


----------



## Malx

Larkenfield said:


> This is one of most beautiful album covers I've ever seen.


Beautiful cover and beautiful music!


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Piano Concerto No 2 - Andrei Korobeinikov, Lahti SO, Okko Kamu.

I never thought of the piano concertos as Shostakovich's strongest pieces but this disc makes as convincing a case for them as any I heard - it also has has the OP 34 Preludes, so all in all a fine disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> early start with Sibelius.........
> 
> As I may have mentioned I had managed to get hold of 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 6th by the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Berglund relatively cheaply second hand.I had the 5th and 7th in the 'basket' with Amazon.de (again second hand but not cheap)when I then discovered it was possible to buy the whole cycle new for less!.....
> 
> so I did and I am now listening to the 5th and 7th.


Berglund and the COE performing either Brahms or Sibelius......superb!

I now have two recordings of my favourite symphony (Sibelius 5th) at the top of the pile......Berglund and Segerstam/Helsinki P.O.

Although as Merl will no doubt point out I have yet to hear the remarkable performance of the 5th recorded by the Lappeenranta P.O. in 1926 while on a tour of Lappland....and surprisingly enough conducted by Sami Hyypia's great great uncle!


----------



## canouro

*Jerusalem: City of two Peaces *
Hesperion XXI , Jordi Savall









*Voices of Memory / Bal - Kan : Honey & Blood / Cycles of Life *
Hesperion XXI , Jordi Savall


----------



## Malx

Haydn, String Quartet Op 77 No 1 - Quatuor Mosaiques.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Already discussed here, but now officially released, also on Spotify. Dudamel goes Hollywood royalty on the German Yellow Label: John Williams

Classical music or not? Worthwile a listen without having seen the film? Judge for yourself:

It sure shines, you might need some of these


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899/ Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960 etc

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Soren Kinch Hansen leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in 20th and 21st century Danish choral music:


----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> You are so right. Gorgeous performance. Can anyone recommend the ''Crazy Girl" CD?


It's a real mixture. She sings Berio's 3rd Sequenza - which is a fairly extreme crazy piece. Then she conducts Berg's Lulu Suite - a work you might already have if it is to your taste - and then you have the Gershwin arrangement (where she sings and conducts). Three _very_ different things but somehow it makes for an exciting album and I just worship her talent anyway so doubly exciting for me.


----------



## Duncan

haydnguy said:


> You are so right. Gorgeous performance. Can anyone recommend the ''Crazy Girl" CD?


Yes... me.

Here's a link to the complete album - (look to the top right of the page for access to the other tracks)






Take a close look at this album cover... closer... (click on the photo itself to enlarge the size)... alright that's more than close enough thank you very much...









Take a look at the chap at the bottom right wearing glasses, right arm resting on the table with a glass of red wine before him...

And just what exactly is that chap doing? - Looking right up her skirt! - And making no apologies about appreciating the vantage point and rather enjoying the view at that...

The chap second from the left bottom appears to be rather alarmed... as he should be as it appears that it's his entrée that is about to be stepped upon and at this point he's thinking "_I was rather enjoying that __spaghetti alla putanesca and really just what sort of hannigan shenanigans is this swinging a rather shapely legged tipsy tart up to?_…"

What I personally find most impressive is that despite the wild-eyed frenzy of the dance nary a drop of wine was spilled - that's some gal, eh? - Canadian through and through!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part two of three this afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 in C-sharp minor Sz75 (1921):
Violin Sonata no.2 Sz76 (1922):










String Quartet no.3 Sz85 (1927):
String Quartet no.4 Sz91 (1928):










_Rhapsody no.1_ for violin and piano Sz86 (1928):
_Rhapsody no.2_ for violin and piano Sz89 (1928 - rev. 1944):


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> What I personally find most impressive is that despite the wild-eyed frenzy of the dance nary a drop of wine was spilled - that's some gal, eh? - Canadian through and through!


Justin Bieber is Canadian, too, I believe?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Enthusiast said:


> Justin Bieber is Canadian, too, I believe?


The best chicken can still lay a bad egg.

Waking up with:









Isserlis & Devoyon, Fauré: Complete Works for Cello


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Justin Bieber is Canadian, too, I believe?


Here's why we don't find comments like that remotely offensive -

Throughout his career, Bieber has sold an estimated 140 million records as of 2018, and is one of the best-selling music artists globally.

In 2013, Bieber received a Diamond award from the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) to recognize his single "Baby" as the highest-certified digital song of all time.

Bieber has earned ten Grammy nominations (including one win), two Brit awards, six NRJ Music Award nominations (Bieber won four awards out of six nominations, but he has six awards because he was honoured twice with special awards), nineteen Billboard Music Awards, and numerous fan voted accolades which include fifteen American Music Awards and twenty three Teen Choice Awards. He also has won twenty one MTV Europe Music Awards (one is a special award), which is the most awards received by a single artist to date.

On November 13, 2015, the release of Purpose marked his sixth album to debut at number one. He also became the first artist, since Elvis Presley in 2005, to replace his own song as number one on the UK Singles Chart.

As of 2016, Bieber has received fourteen titles in the Guinness World Records, which include eight that were achieved from the success of his album Purpose and was featured in the 2017 Edition. These records included the most streamed track on Spotify in one week, the most streamed album on Spotify in one week, the most simultaneous tracks and most simultaneous new entries on the US Billboard Hot 100 by a solo artist, the first act to occupy all top three positions simultaneously on the UK Singles Chart, the most followers on Twitter by a male, the most viewed music channel on YouTube by an individual, and the most subscribers on YouTube for a musician by a male.

Bieber was included among the top ten in The Highest-Paid Celebrities Under 30 annual list in the world by Forbes magazine. He has been listed six times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2016 and 2017.

Those are significant achievements and yes, we are proud when one of our own does well.

You're not a member of his intended audience - neither am I nor anyone else of this site - and so it doesn't seem fair to criticize someone merely for being who they are doing what they do for whom they're doing it for and doing it all exceptionally well.

Artist? - No... Craftsman? - Yes...

Canada is more than Justin Bieber by the way - don't overlook Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, four-fifths of The Band, The Guess Who, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, and Rush... and you'll notice that I intentionally didn't mention Glenn Gould... the reason why being that all that humming that he does whilst playing gets on my nerves to an extent that it's enough to make my head explode and as you can probably tell by now I'm already in a foul mood as it is so I intentionally did not make any mention of Glenn Gould whatsoever in a desperate attempt to stop my head from exploding because of all that humming he does whilst playing...

If anyone is thinking that this would be an ideal day to antagonize, provoke, or irritate me in any way, shape, or form allow me to provide you with this well-intentioned advice... choose any other day than today... Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> Yes... me.
> 
> Here's a link to the complete album - (look to the top right of the page for access to the other tracks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a close look at this album cover... closer... (click on the photo itself to enlarge the size)... alright that's more than close enough thank you very much...
> 
> View attachment 115262
> 
> 
> Take a look at the chap at the bottom right wearing glasses, right arm resting on the table with a glass of red wine before him...
> 
> And just what exactly is that chap doing? - Looking right up her skirt! - And making no apologies about appreciating the vantage point and rather enjoying the view at that...


He also looks a bit like Woody Allen which doesn't exactly help.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale, Harrington String Quartet, and Ola Gjeilo (piano) in choral works by Ola Gjeilo:









(essential choral disc - highly recommend)


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished that Clara Haskil/Arthur Grumiaux Mozart violin sonatas disc. So good! Queued up I have this:









The 5th symphony. Going to read along to the score, which I've never done with any Beethoven symphonies. This seems like a good place to start!


----------



## Enthusiast

Most recordings of Les Illuminations are more or less in the same vein as the Pears/Britten recording but Barbara Hannigan is quite different. Gilchrist's Serenade is also a good one.


----------



## Duncan

Link to contents - https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8037523--cpe-bach-symphonies-and-concertos

One of my favourite composers - memorably melodic and brilliantly inventive to an almost completely unhinged off-the-wall extent.

I often need to find solutions to problems that have never been solved before under the most trying of circumstances (usually people getting on my nerves mostly to be quite honest) and I find these compositions allow my mind to both focus when needed and wander when necessary which is essential when you're attempting to find solutions to problems that have never been solved before under the most trying of circumstances (usually people getting on my nerves mostly to be quite honest).

Unjustly overlooked and frequently forgotten - much to everyone's loss.


----------



## Taggart

Beautiful music well played and sung.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.4

London Philharmonic Orchestra/ Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi: Gloria - Handel: Gloria, Dixit Dominus *
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't have many DVDs of music but this was a gift and I treasure it! Aimard is another hero of mine.


----------



## flamencosketches

canouro said:


> View attachment 115274
> 
> 
> *Vivaldi: Gloria - Handel: Gloria, Dixit Dominus *
> English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


That is a great album. Love the Handel.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115279


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1985


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Complete Piano Trios (Nos 1, 2 & 3)

Trio Parnassus.


----------



## haydnguy

*Seeger * (ultramodern)


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Here's why we don't find comments like that remotely offensive -
> 
> Throughout his career, Bieber has sold an estimated 140 million records as of 2018, and is one of the best-selling music artists globally.
> 
> In 2013, Bieber received a Diamond award from the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) to recognize his single "Baby" as the highest-certified digital song of all time.
> 
> Bieber has earned ten Grammy nominations (including one win), two Brit awards, six NRJ Music Award nominations (Bieber won four awards out of six nominations, but he has six awards because he was honoured twice with special awards), nineteen Billboard Music Awards, and numerous fan voted accolades which include fifteen American Music Awards and twenty three Teen Choice Awards. He also has won twenty one MTV Europe Music Awards (one is a special award), which is the most awards received by a single artist to date.
> 
> On November 13, 2015, the release of Purpose marked his sixth album to debut at number one. He also became the first artist, since Elvis Presley in 2005, to replace his own song as number one on the UK Singles Chart.
> 
> As of 2016, Bieber has received fourteen titles in the Guinness World Records, which include eight that were achieved from the success of his album Purpose and was featured in the 2017 Edition. These records included the most streamed track on Spotify in one week, the most streamed album on Spotify in one week, the most simultaneous tracks and most simultaneous new entries on the US Billboard Hot 100 by a solo artist, the first act to occupy all top three positions simultaneously on the UK Singles Chart, the most followers on Twitter by a male, the most viewed music channel on YouTube by an individual, and the most subscribers on YouTube for a musician by a male.
> 
> Bieber was included among the top ten in The Highest-Paid Celebrities Under 30 annual list in the world by Forbes magazine. He has been listed six times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Those are significant achievements and yes, we are proud when one of our own does well.
> 
> You're not a member of his intended audience - neither am I nor anyone else of this site - and so it doesn't seem fair to criticize someone merely for being who they are doing what they do for whom they're doing it for and doing it all exceptionally well.
> 
> Artist? - No... Craftsman? - Yes...
> 
> Canada is more than Justin Bieber by the way - don't overlook Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, four-fifths of The Band, The Guess Who, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, and Rush... and you'll notice that I intentionally didn't mention Glenn Gould... the reason why being that all that humming that he does whilst playing gets on my nerves to an extent that it's enough to make my head explode and as you can probably tell by now I'm already in a foul mood as it is so I intentionally did not make any mention of Glenn Gould whatsoever in a desperate attempt to stop my head from exploding because of all that humming he does whilst playing...
> 
> If anyone is thinking that this would be an ideal day to antagonize, provoke, or irritate me in any way, shape, or form allow me to provide you with this well-intentioned advice... choose any other day than today... Thanks!


Angela Hewitt is also Canadian.


----------



## haydnguy

senza sordino said:


> The first day back after my 10 day holiday. 800 years of music history today.
> 
> Hildegard of Bingen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach Double violin concerto in Dm, Violin Concerti in Am and E, double violin concerto in Dm (a reconstructed piece). Lovely music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1&2, Variations Concertantes for cello and piano, Albumblatt for piano, Song without words for Cello and piano in Dm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler Symphony no 5


I have the 1st, 2nd, and 4th ones you list. They are excellent.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115283


*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993

I read the booklet notes and saw, "Yuri Temirkanov is one of the most _promising_ Russian conductors today."

I thought, "What? Promising?"

Then I read it again and realized it actually says "prominent."


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Angela Hewitt is also Canadian.


I love Angela. She kept me connected (with her Bach's concertos) mit dem Vater! So happy, so vivid, so serious! I will come with one presentation from this exquisite 2X SACD Bach's Concertos set!


----------



## canouro

*Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks & Concerti a due cori*
Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Here's why we don't find comments like that remotely offensive -
> 
> Throughout his career, Bieber has sold an estimated 140 million records as of 2018, and is one of the best-selling music artists globally.
> 
> In 2013, Bieber received a Diamond award from the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) to recognize his single "Baby" as the highest-certified digital song of all time.
> 
> Bieber has earned ten Grammy nominations (including one win), two Brit awards, six NRJ Music Award nominations (Bieber won four awards out of six nominations, but he has six awards because he was honoured twice with special awards), nineteen Billboard Music Awards, and numerous fan voted accolades which include fifteen American Music Awards and twenty three Teen Choice Awards. He also has won twenty one MTV Europe Music Awards (one is a special award), which is the most awards received by a single artist to date.
> 
> On November 13, 2015, the release of Purpose marked his sixth album to debut at number one. He also became the first artist, since Elvis Presley in 2005, to replace his own song as number one on the UK Singles Chart.
> 
> As of 2016, Bieber has received fourteen titles in the Guinness World Records, which include eight that were achieved from the success of his album Purpose and was featured in the 2017 Edition. These records included the most streamed track on Spotify in one week, the most streamed album on Spotify in one week, the most simultaneous tracks and most simultaneous new entries on the US Billboard Hot 100 by a solo artist, the first act to occupy all top three positions simultaneously on the UK Singles Chart, the most followers on Twitter by a male, the most viewed music channel on YouTube by an individual, and the most subscribers on YouTube for a musician by a male.
> 
> Bieber was included among the top ten in The Highest-Paid Celebrities Under 30 annual list in the world by Forbes magazine. He has been listed six times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Those are significant achievements and yes, we are proud when one of our own does well.
> 
> You're not a member of his intended audience - neither am I nor anyone else of this site - and so it doesn't seem fair to criticize someone merely for being who they are doing what they do for whom they're doing it for and doing it all exceptionally well.
> 
> Artist? - No... Craftsman? - Yes...
> 
> Canada is more than Justin Bieber by the way - don't overlook Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, four-fifths of The Band, The Guess Who, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, and Rush... and you'll notice that I intentionally didn't mention Glenn Gould... the reason why being that all that humming that he does whilst playing gets on my nerves to an extent that it's enough to make my head explode and as you can probably tell by now I'm already in a foul mood as it is so I intentionally did not make any mention of Glenn Gould whatsoever in a desperate attempt to stop my head from exploding because of all that humming he does whilst playing...
> 
> If anyone is thinking that this would be an ideal day to antagonize, provoke, or irritate me in any way, shape, or form allow me to provide you with this well-intentioned advice... choose any other day than today... Thanks!


Yeah, there's no place for nationalism on a classical music site. We've all had our share of some greats and a lot of not-so-greats.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> Here's why we don't find comments like that remotely offensive -
> 
> Throughout his career, Bieber has sold an estimated 140 million records as of 2018, and is one of the best-selling music artists globally.
> 
> In 2013, Bieber received a Diamond award from the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) to recognize his single "Baby" as the highest-certified digital song of all time.
> 
> Bieber has earned ten Grammy nominations (including one win), two Brit awards, six NRJ Music Award nominations (Bieber won four awards out of six nominations, but he has six awards because he was honoured twice with special awards), nineteen Billboard Music Awards, and numerous fan voted accolades which include fifteen American Music Awards and twenty three Teen Choice Awards. He also has won twenty one MTV Europe Music Awards (one is a special award), which is the most awards received by a single artist to date.
> 
> On November 13, 2015, the release of Purpose marked his sixth album to debut at number one. He also became the first artist, since Elvis Presley in 2005, to replace his own song as number one on the UK Singles Chart.
> 
> As of 2016, Bieber has received fourteen titles in the Guinness World Records, which include eight that were achieved from the success of his album Purpose and was featured in the 2017 Edition. These records included the most streamed track on Spotify in one week, the most streamed album on Spotify in one week, the most simultaneous tracks and most simultaneous new entries on the US Billboard Hot 100 by a solo artist, the first act to occupy all top three positions simultaneously on the UK Singles Chart, the most followers on Twitter by a male, the most viewed music channel on YouTube by an individual, and the most subscribers on YouTube for a musician by a male.
> 
> Bieber was included among the top ten in The Highest-Paid Celebrities Under 30 annual list in the world by Forbes magazine. He has been listed six times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Those are significant achievements and yes, we are proud when one of our own does well.
> 
> You're not a member of his intended audience - neither am I nor anyone else of this site - and so it doesn't seem fair to criticize someone merely for being who they are doing what they do for whom they're doing it for and doing it all exceptionally well.
> 
> Artist? - No... Craftsman? - Yes...
> 
> Canada is more than Justin Bieber by the way - don't overlook Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, four-fifths of The Band, The Guess Who, Bachman-Turner Overdrive, and Rush... and you'll notice that I intentionally didn't mention Glenn Gould... the reason why being that all that humming that he does whilst playing gets on my nerves to an extent that it's enough to make my head explode and as you can probably tell by now I'm already in a foul mood as it is so I intentionally did not make any mention of Glenn Gould whatsoever in a desperate attempt to stop my head from exploding because of all that humming he does whilst playing...
> 
> If anyone is thinking that this would be an ideal day to antagonize, provoke, or irritate me in any way, shape, or form allow me to provide you with this well-intentioned advice... choose any other day than today... Thanks!


I certainly wasn't trying to irritate or antagonise you. Please accept my apologies if that appeared to be the case. I was just joshing. I don't take patriotism very seriously, I'm afraid. Not that I am thinking that you do.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Schnittke this afternoon, including the somewhat slightly crazy "Faust Cantata".


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to irritate or antagonise you. Please accept my apologies if that appeared to be the case. I was just joshing. I don't take patriotism very seriously, I'm afraid. Not that I am thinking that you do.


Here are speaking the Hungarian Patriots oh the Liszt National Partie! Is anybody there? :lol::lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Liszt, Piano Concertos No. 1, Ravel, Piano Concerto in G *

I was enjoying a random CD selection, then I realized the concertos were by Chopin and Liszt. I thought I don't care much for Chopin or Liszt. Well, maybe I do after all.


----------



## canouro

*Charpentier: Te Deum; Messe de Minuit; Nuit*
Les Musiciens du Louvre & Marc Minkowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part three of three tonight. His chamber output isn't particularly huge but there is so much character running through the whole of it.

String Quartet no.5 Sz102 (1934):
String Quartet no.6 Sz114 (1939):










_(3) Contrasts_ for clarinet and piano Sz111 (1938):










_44 Duos_ for two violins Sx98 (1931):
Sonata for solo violin Sz117 (1944):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Tintagel*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to irritate or antagonise you. Please accept my apologies if that appeared to be the case. I was just joshing. I don't take patriotism very seriously, I'm afraid. Not that I am thinking that you do.


Seriously, Enthusiast? - You're one of my favourite members - one of the first that I reached out to - and we get along famously - I thought for certain that you more than anyone would understand that the post wasn't meant to be taken all that seriously.

Like every Canadian who has ever been a member of any forum on any subject at some point someone brings up Justin Bieber as if somehow we're to blame for who and what he's become and I just wanted to point out that we, as a nation, are proud when one of ours succeeds and that he's not exactly the archetypal Canadian so there's really no need for anyone to keep reminding us that he's Canadian. We don't judge Americans based on who they chose as president - we judge Americans solely on the basis of their rude behavior... please tell me that you laughed at that last line or I shall sink into despair...

This is important for everyone to know - I'm not actually mercurial or temperamental nor am I easily antagonized or provoked. It's supposed to be part of a humourous persona that I accidentally stumbled upon and found kind of hilarious - it was a nice contrast to the stereotypical "polite Canadian" character and so I'm not in any way irritated or aggravated at you or anyone about anything. I thought for sure that when I warn people not to "antagonize, provoke, or irritate me" followed by a cheerful "Thanks!" that people would kind of tumble onto the gag. As we all get to know one another better we'll all come to understand just who and what we are and that when I write about music I'm being serious and when I'm writing about myself I'm not.

My apologies for any misunderstanding and from now on I'm going to use these :lol: after every sentence that I write so that there will be no further difficulties amongst us because if I have to explain to one more person that I'm being ironic or satirical I swear that my head shall actually explode... :lol:

In the future if someone has as issue with me just send me a PM and I'll do everything that I can to make amends and rectify the situation.

And if I learned one thing from this lesson it's this - from now on nothing but album covers for me!

It can be difficult to be a new person on a new forum - on my previous forum everyone knew me and I knew everyone - nothing needed to be explained and I kind of miss that to be quite honest and I'm giving serious thought to returning but they're just so irritating... so heartbreakingly idiotic and mind-numbingly moronic and who gleefully worship at the altar of unbridled stupidity that I hesitate to do so but they really kind of like me there and best of all they think that I'm just too hilarious for words. This is a great forum with great people and I've enjoyed my time here and would like to stay and eventually be a welcomed member whose posts people enjoyed reading and who didn't have to spend the better part of his day explaining everything to everyone but some day, eh?


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Octet. Vienna Octet. Pleasant listening on a rainy day. Previously I listened to Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th symphonies with Abbado and the LSO. Abbado had a great way with this composer.


----------



## Jacck

Mollie John said:


> Like every Canadian who has ever been a member of any forum on any subject at some point someone brings up Justin Bieber as if somehow we're to blame for who and what he's become and I just wanted to point out that we, as a nation, are proud when one of ours succeeds and that he's not exactly the archetypal Canadian so there's really no need for anyone to keep reminding us that he's Canadian. We don't judge Americans based on who they chose as president - we judge Americans solely on the basis of their rude behavior... please tell me that you laughed at that last line or I shall sink into despair...


cool, I didn't even know that Bieber is Canadian, I thought he was American. Another famous Canadian is Chanty Binx (Big Red) and then the guy with the funny socks


----------



## Red Terror

Jacck said:


> cool, I didn't even know that Bieber is Canadian, I thought he was American. Another famous Canadian is Chanty Binx (Big Red) and then the guy with the funny socks


Bieber is the shame of Canada.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach harpsichord concertos in a wonderful 2 CD set - somehow a lot "tougher" and more serious than any of the piano versions that I know.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> Seriously, Enthusiast? - You're one of my favourite members - one of the first that I reached out to - and we get along famously - I thought for certain that you more than anyone would understand that the post wasn't meant to be taken all that seriously.
> 
> Like every Canadian who has ever been a member of any forum on any subject at some point someone brings up Justin Bieber as if somehow we're to blame for who and what he's become and I just wanted to point out that we, as a nation, are proud when one of ours succeeds and that he's not exactly the archetypal Canadian so there's really no need for anyone to keep reminding us that he's Canadian. We don't judge Americans based on who they chose as president - we judge Americans solely on the basis of their rude behavior... please tell me that you laughed at that last line or I shall sink into despair...
> 
> This is important for everyone to know - I'm not actually mercurial or temperamental nor am I easily antagonized or provoked. It's supposed to be part of a humourous persona that I accidentally stumbled upon and found kind of hilarious - it was a nice contrast to the stereotypical "polite Canadian" character and so I'm not in any way irritated or aggravated at you or anyone about anything. I thought for sure that when I warn people not to "antagonize, provoke, or irritate me" followed by a cheerful "Thanks!" that people would kind of tumble onto the gag. As we all get to know one another better we'll all come to understand just who and what we are and that when I write about music I'm being serious and when I'm writing about myself I'm not.
> 
> My apologies for any misunderstanding and from now on I'm going to use these :lol: after every sentence that I write so that there will be no further difficulties amongst us because if I have to explain to one more person that I'm being ironic or satirical I swear that my head shall actually explode... :lol:
> 
> In the future if someone has as issue with me just send me a PM and I'll do everything that I can to make amends and rectify the situation.
> 
> And if I learned one thing from this lesson it's this - from now on nothing but album covers for me!


I didn't _think _so but thought it better to be sure. It's easy to get the wrong signal in writing. Yeah I guess you could hear the Bieber thing a lot. Still, thanks for assuring me that no offense has been caused and I'm glad it hadn't been.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Concertos!


----------



## Colin M

Jacck said:


> cool, I didn't even know that Bieber is Canadian, I thought he was American. Another famous Canadian is Chanty Binx (Big Red) and then the guy with the funny socks


Jacck once again as the humorous voice of reason... thank you for settling this potential international crisis...


----------



## Colin M

Beethoven Symphony no. 6 in FM (‘Pastorale’). Klemperer Philharmonia

I think this will forever remain my ‘happy place.’ A fit like a glove and a comfort like a blanket.


----------



## Jacck

*Braga Santos - Symphony 3*
Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## Merl

Still one of the most satisfying complete cycles around. Not a duffer in sight. Played symphony 5 before and still thoroughly enjoy it. We're lucky in having so many superb Tchaikovsky cycles.


----------



## NLAdriaan

haydnguy said:


> Angela Hewitt is also Canadian.


My favourite Canadian quartet is Glenn Gould, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young & Oscar Peterson (not that they would form a promising quartet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to hear all the Schubert songs  I found the naxos edition on spotify, so I don't really need to spend 200 euro on the hyperion box...or? I started with volume 3, since I've heard Winterreise and Schwanengesang many times. Volume 3 is the first one with texts by Goethe.


----------



## Red Terror

Sym. No. 9


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag.


Great choice, Jim.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Secular Cantatas_


----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott, Graham Johnson, and members of The Songmakers' Almanac performing songs by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rachmaninoff PC 1 and 3.


----------



## WVdave

Brahms ‎- Violin Concerto
Issac Stern, Zubin Mehta, New York Philharmonic
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 35146, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1979.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.

A box not revisited for a long time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Siegfried's Funeral March, Brunnhilde's Immolaton Scene*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn*
_The Paris Symphonies_

_Symphony No. 82 In C "The Bear"
Symphony No. 83 In G Minor "The Hen"
Symphony No. 84 In E Flat
Symphony No. 85 In B Flat "The Queen"
Symphony No. 86 In D
Symphony No. 87 In A_

Academy of St. Martin-in-the Fields
Neville Marriner conducting

Philips Classics, 2-CD
Recorded London 9/1975 (No. 85); 
10/1977 (Nos. 82 & 83); 3/1981 (Nos. 84, 86 & 87)

From the Liner Notes:

To make the most of Haydn's popularity, works by other composers were being published under his name; and when the composer Adalbert Gyrowetz discovered one of his symphonies circulating under Haydn's name and complained, he was told he should consider it an honor. He later had difficulty persuading people it was his own work. Haydn's fame in Italy was recognized by the honor of his being elected a member of the Philharmonic Society of Modena in 1780, and being commissioned, in 1786, to write works for the King of Naples.

The six symphonies for Paris were commissioned by the directors of the Concert de la Loge Olympique after the success of Haydn's symphonies had already been established in Paris. The society was originally called the Concert des amateurs, and although this meant at the time true lovers of music, who could devote time to their favorite pursuit, rather than journeymen musicians, the orchestra contained the best players of the day and was especially noted for its woodwinds. Gossec, who also conducted the orchestra, composed wind symphonies for it. With this in mind, and aware of the size and splendor which the orchestra enjoyed, Haydn wrote rich and varied music in Parisian series, using all the resources at his command to give the most attractive expression full reign. The Mercure de France of April 5, 1788 wrote of the concerts in 1787 which presented these symphonies: "At every concert symphonies by Monsieur Haydn have been played. Every day one understands better, and as a result admires more, the productions of this great genius who in each of his works knows so well how to draw such rich and varied developments from a single subject." Terry Snow


----------



## Steerpike

I've been listening to Elgar's 'The Dream of Gerontius' lately. I've had it in my collection for quite a while, but wasn't really familiar with it, but yesterday I went to a performance of it by a local choir and small orchestra - great fun! I'd had reservations about it, not being sure how well amateur performers would be able to present the work, but I'm pleased to say it was excellent.


----------



## Steerpike

Robert Gamble said:


> Symphony No. 5 by Malcolm Arnold to end the listening day...
> 
> View attachment 101785
> 
> 
> No idea why my attachments are no longer showing up in-line... Plus each time I try to post it takes me to a screen that says I have to wait 30 seconds between posts.


This was the first Arnold symphony I heard, and it's still my favourite.


----------



## Duncan

Making a conscious effort to broaden and deepen the repertoire from that which is all-too-familiar to that which is not...


----------



## Itullian

If you love string quartets, get this set.
Brilliantly played in great sound
and much better than the Marco Polo series in playing and recording.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 in C minor Op 111 - Claude Frank.

One of my favourite sets of the sonatas - Frank has spread the sonatas across 10 discs but each disc is like a mini recital making for interesting listening at least for this listener.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115309


*George Friderick Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner, conductor

1986 digital release of 1971 recording


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 in C minor Op 111 - Claude Frank.
> 
> One of my favourite sets of the sonatas - Frank has spread the sonatas across 10 discs but each disc is like a mini recital making for interesting listening at least for this listener.
> 
> View attachment 115308


Great set! One of my favorites too


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.
> 
> A box not revisited for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 115302


Long time favourite that I'm always cheered to see being appreciated - quite like Hogwood's also - I always preface playing one of the traditional cycles with either of these but have to admit that in both cases the 9th is a bit underpowered but still possessed of a vibrant yet well-balanced exhuberance.


----------



## RockyIII

Happy 334th birthday, Johann!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 in C minor Op 111 - Claude Frank.
> 
> One of my favourite sets of the sonatas - Frank has spread the sonatas across 10 discs but each disc is like a mini recital making for interesting listening at least for this listener.
> 
> View attachment 115308


Mono set that I inexplicably prefer to the stereo edition - substantially greater depth and presence...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I'm lazy this evening, I began Schubert songs volume 4 right now. Mayrhofer-lieder vol. 1, Cornelius Hauptmann singing. I will not make a list of my favorite 600 Schubert songs...


----------



## Malx

Mollie John said:


> Mono set that I inexplicably prefer to the stereo edition - substantially greater depth and presence...
> 
> View attachment 115311


I agree about Kempff's recordings I had both sets but found myself always gravitating to the mono recordings.

Thread duty:

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 8 Pathetique - Abdel Rahman El Bacha

El bacha plays a Bechstein piano.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Beethoven and Piano but this time a concerto.

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Leon Fleisher, Cologne RSO, Otto Klemperer.
A fine live recording in glorious technicolor mono sound from 1956.









Edit - the sound is to my ears very acceptable given the live nature of the recording and its age.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115316


*Felix Mendelssohn*

5 Symphonies
7 Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

recorded 1984-1986


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in songs of Will Todd:


----------



## Dirge

György LIGETI: _Musica ricercata VII_ (1951-53)
:: Sergei Babayan [Pro Piano '97]





This mesmerizing little piece features a relentless seven-note ostinato in the left hand that is rhythmically and dynamically independent from a fetching folk melody in the right hand. The melody starts off very simply and is then played against various transformations of itself in deft counterpoint, including canon-very nice. Babayan's ultra-even weighting and articulation of the left-hand part provides an almost hypnotic effect that's missing in other accounts, and it allows him to float the right-hand melody with magical effect.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## flamencosketches

^I bet that's great. Never heard Marriner play Bach, but I love his Handel.

In honor of Johann Sebastian Bach's 334th birthday, the rest of the night shall be a bit of a marathon. Starting with this:









András Schiff I would say is overall my favorite pianist of Bach, though I prefer Richter's WTC and Gould's Goldberg Variations, and those are my two favorites among his keyboard works -- Schiff is just so consistent, and his restrained, lyrical style works so well in these works, which of course were not written for the piano. I am beginning to finally come around to Bach on harpsichord, though, thanks to Bob van Asperen, Gustav Leonhardt, and Wanda Landowska. (His organ works I have yet to even touch; I understand this is a huge part of his oeuvre and I'm excited to get into it, but I can't really stomach the sound of a pipe organ at this stage in my life).

Next up, I'm thinking of finally listening to either the Mass (I have both Gardiner and Karl Richter) or the St. Matthew Passion (I have Suzuki). I have both and have heard neither.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1
Rostropovich|Richter










Verdi: La Traviata
Lorengar|Aragall|Fischer-Dieskau
Deutsche Oper, Berlin|Maazel


----------



## flamencosketches

Listened to the Kyrie of the B minor mass, but sadly I don't think I'm feeling it tonight. In any case, time constraints prohibit finishing it. I put on the following, though, and am greatly enjoying it:









Christopher Hogwood, Christophe Rousset, Academy of Ancient Music: Concerto for Two Harpsichords, BWV 1062. This might be my favorite of Bach's concertos that I've heard. Love the Concerto for Two Violins as well, and I have the recording with the same ensemble, with Andrew Manze and Rachel Podger as soloists. I was apprehensive as I never liked the Mozart I heard from the Academy (perhaps it is not "ancient" enough), but they are pretty great in Bach.


----------



## Andolink

*Ernst Toch*: _Symphonies 5-7_ (1963-4)


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Paul Mealor:










Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal
She Walks in Beauty
O vos omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator mundi: Greater Love
Locus iste
Ave Maria
Ubi caritas


----------



## JohnD

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin, Liszt, Piano Concertos No. 1, Ravel, Piano Concerto in G *
> 
> I was enjoying a random CD selection, then I realized the concertos were by Chopin and Liszt. I thought I don't care much for Chopin or Liszt. Well, maybe I do after all.
> 
> View attachment 115291


I love that cover! Any idea what studio that is?


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.3, Ben 309

Enso Quartet: Maureen Nelson and Tereza Stanislav, violins -- Robert Brophy, viola -- Richard Belcher, cello


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Mozart-piano sonata #8, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann; performing: Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets.


----------



## Bkeske

Well recorded piano on this. Hard to do, it seems, but this is pretty well done.

The music ain't bad either ;-)


----------



## Flutter

Some great works by Jani Christou:


----------



## haydnguy

I am listening to CD #4 - Lieder


----------



## haydnguy

bejart said:


> Now ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.3, Ben 309
> 
> Enso Quartet: Maureen Nelson and Tereza Stanislav, violins -- Robert Brophy, viola -- Richard Belcher, cello


I recently purchased that one and another CD by Pleyel and really liked him. There is another one by him that is on my "Save For Later".


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70/ Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129/ Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/ Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> I recently purchased that one and another CD by Pleyel and really liked him. There is another one by him that is on my "Save For Later".


Fétis wrote of Pleyel,, "What composer ever created more of a craze than Pleyel? Who enjoyed a more universal reputation or a more absolute domination of the field of instrumental music? Over more than twenty years, there was no amateur or professional musician who did not delight in his genius."

Some symphonies:


----------



## Sid James

*Berlioz *Harold in Italy
*Bloch* Voice in the Wilderness
- Daniel Benyamini, viola/Janos Starker, cello/Israel PO/Zubin Mehta - Eloquence

*Lhoyer* Duos Concertants
Matteo Mel and Lorenzo Micheli, guitars - Naxos

*Lauridsen*
O nata lux from Lux Aeterna
Madrigali - Six Fire Songs on Italian Renaissance Poems
Les Chansons des Roses*
Mid-Winter Songs*
O magnum mysterium
Elora Festival Singers/*Leslie De'Ath, piano/Noel Edison, conductor - Naxos

*Weiss & Hoffmann:* Sonatas for Lute & Mandolin
Duo Ahlert & Schwab - Naxos

*Guitar Romance*
*Bizet* Carmen (Seguidila & Intermezzo) - *Sojo* Cantico; She Doesn't Love Me; The Naughty Child; *Satie* Gymnopedie No. 1 - *Borodin* Polovtsian Dances - *Grainger* Danny Boy - *Silvestri* Forrest Gump Theme - *Saint-Saens *The Swan - *Bach* Cello Sonata No. 1 (Prelude) - *Barry* Dances With Wolves (John Dunbar Theme) - *Rachmaninov* Paganini Rhapsody (18th variation) - *Mascagni* Cavalleria Rusticana (Intermezzo) - *Loewe *My Fair Lady (On the Street where you live) - *Morricone *Cinema Paradiso (Love Theme, Main Theme) - *Falla* El Amor Brujo (The Magic Circle) - *Schumann *Album for the Young (Andante) - *Ponce *For You My Heart - *Granados* Cuentos de la Juventud (Dedicatoria) - *Conti *Rocky (Gonna Fly Now) -* Williams* Schindler's List Theme
- Jason Waldron, guitar and associate artists - Eloquence

*Australian Guitar Music*
*Edwards* Blackwattle Caprices, Guitar Dances
*Houghton *Stele
*Sculthorpe *From Kakadu, Into the Dreaming, Djilile (arr. Wingfield)
*Koehne *A Closed World of Fine Feelings and Grand Design
*Dean *Three Caprichos after Goya
Aleksandr Tsiboulski, guitar - Naxos


----------



## Flutter

Some more music from Jani Christou:


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to irritate or antagonise you. Please accept my apologies if that appeared to be the case. I was just joshing. I don't take patriotism very seriously, I'm afraid. Not that I am thinking that you do.


My apologies to you, Enthusiast. I over-reacted. I once argued vehemently about how Berg's Violin Concerto was atonal with a senior music major.:lol:


----------



## haydnguy

KenOC said:


> Fétis wrote of Pleyel,, "What composer ever created more of a craze than Pleyel? Who enjoyed a more universal reputation or a more absolute domination of the field of instrumental music? Over more than twenty years, there was no amateur or professional musician who did not delight in his genius."
> 
> Some symphonies:


YES! That was the other one I purchased. I've got to get back to that one soon. Real soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ.

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Roderick Williams (baritone) etc.
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Dimace

It is certainty that I'm not violin fan. I appreciate its difficulty and its value (for the symphonic orchestra, for example) but it isn't the instrument I will listen to make my mood. (OK. Maybe I will not either listen the piano. Dolly Parton is more suitable…) But the situation drastically changes when we are coming to *Fritz Kreisler.*

Fritz was Austrian. I say he was American and I have my reasons (musical and not) This is not important. Important is that we are speaking for the greatest violin player in the history. (with Nicolo) What the Fritz can do with this instrument has no equal. I could say everything. It it very unlucky that due to his illness he stopped to perform or to make recordings after the War. Everything he recorded, can be found in this grate (and collectible) collection I will present you today. Here are included ALL his studio recordings from 1910 to 1945, year he quitted.

The rarities are a lot: First of all, almost ALL of his compositions. (Rhapsodie Viennois, Caprice Viennois, Schöne Rosmarin etc.) Are follow masterpieces like: Nevin's- Mighty Lak' a Rose, Rach's - Daisies, Dvorak's - Songs of the mother taught me, Korsakov's - Hymn to the Sun etc. *We are speaking for a violin encyclopedia.* 23 releases are FIRST RELEASES!

And the best: With him, we can hear playing guys like Rachmaninow, Pasternack, (not the Pasternak...) Efrem Zimbalist!!!! etc.

If I, who I don't like the violin, I loved it, you, with more love (I presume) for the instrument, you will ADORE it! Important: *This first issue (it isn't a second - reprint one) is almost money in the bank.* In some years (2 or 3) this one will be at the 200 Euros. (now can be found for 100- MINT copy. New will cost you a little bit more.)









_Note: Don't expect super sound… We are speaking for recordings between 1910 and 1945... _


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> It is certainty that I'm not violin fan. I appreciate its difficulty and its value (for the symphonic orchestra, for example) but it isn't the instrument I will listen to make my mood. (OK. Maybe I will not either listen the piano. Dolly Parton is more suitable…) But the situation drastically changes when we are coming to *Fritz Kreisler.*
> 
> Fritz was Austrian. I say he was American and I have my reasons (musical and not) This is not important. Important is that we are speaking for the greatest violin player in the history. (with Nicolo) What the Fritz can do with this instrument has no equal. I could say everything. It it very unlucky that due to his illness he stopped to perform or to make recordings after the War. Everything he recorded, can be found in this grate (and collectible) collection I will present you today. Here are included ALL his studio recordings from 1910 to 1945, year he quitted.
> 
> The rarities are a lot: First of all, almost ALL of his compositions. (Rhapsodie Viennois, Caprice Viennois, Schöne Rosmarin etc.) Are follow masterpieces like: Nevin's- Mighty Lak' a Rose, Rach's - Daisies, Dvorak's - Songs of the mother taught me, Korsakov's - Hymn to the Sun etc. *We are speaking for a violin encyclopedia.* 23 releases are FIRST RELEASES!
> 
> And the best: With him, we can hear playing guys like Rachmaninow, Pasternack, (not the Pasternak...) Efrem Zimbalist!!!! etc.
> 
> If I, who I don't like the violin, I loved it, you, with more love (I presume) for the instrument, you will ADORE it! Important: *This first issue (it isn't a second - reprint one) is almost money in the bank.* In some years (2 or 3) this one will be at the 200 Euros. (now can be found for 100- MINT copy. New will cost you a little bit more.)
> 
> View attachment 115342
> 
> 
> _Note: Don't expect super sound… We are speaking for recordings between 1910 and 1945... _


----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> My apologies to you, Enthusiast. I over-reacted. I once argued vehemently about how Berg's Violin Concerto was atonal with a senior music major.:lol:


No offense taken, haydnguy.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Johannes-Passion + 3 arias

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone),Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone).

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier.


----------



## Marinera

The Heritage of Monteverdi - Concerto Imperiale / La Fenice, Jean Tubery

Disk 7


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albéric Magnard - three discs of orchestral works for morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.4 (1890):
Symphony no.2 in E op.6 (1893):
_Chant funèbre_ op.9 (1895):
_Overture_ op.10 (1895):
Symphony no.3 in B-flat minor op.11 (1896):
_Hymne à la justice_ op.14 (1903):
Symphony no.4 in C-sharp minor op.21 (1913):


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40/Suite From Partita In E For Violin (after J S Bach).


----------



## Duncan

It is April 1st and thus a time suitable for reflection and renewal and resolutions... My New Year's Day resolutions rarely have a life-span longer than 15 to 20 minutes tops thus the need to make "New Year's Resolutions" pretty much every other day... and so -

*I resolve* - that I shall listen to at least one recording on each day of this month that I have never actually listened to before - I have sacrificed "breadth" of repertoire in favour of "depth" to such an extent that when asked to identify a composition I inevitably reply "It's Ravel" despite knowing full well that's it not "Ravel" - I just don't have the vaguest idea as to who or what it might actually be and "It's Ravel" is just as good an answer as any... For those rare times in which I'm asked to identify _two_ compositions I invariably pair "It's Prokofiev" with "It's Ravel"... I'm fairly certain that purely through coincidence the answer to the question may actually have been either "It's Ravel" or "It's Prokofiev" but I wouldn't know that because I'm too busy listening to the 9th, 10th, or even 11th versions of Mahler or Bruckner symphonies.

*I resolve* - to seek an answer to the question "How much of my alleged expertise is due to what I've actually _heard_ rather than an expression of an opinion that owes more to something that I _read_ in "Gramophone". There have been far too many instances in which I find myself thoroughly enjoying a performance heard on BBC Radio 3 only to discover that I'm not actually supposed to enjoy that particular performance because it has been characterized as being "underwhelming" or "less than inspired" or "lacking a certain something" by James "Less Than" Jolly in a review that he wrote and I read in "Gramophone".

*I resolve* - to somehow find an answer to the question "Where did I leave my car keys?" that is not some variation of "locked in the car" because while I'm virtually certain that the locksmith is rather enjoying my single-handedly financing his daughter's university education the fact that the keys are "locked in the car" while comforting in its consistency does nothing for my self-esteem.

And so the first recordings of the first of the month reflecting my new resolutions are -

Kodály: Dances of Galanta
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

Janáček: Sinfonietta
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Jacck

some listenings from yesterday and today
*Schubert - String Quartet 13
Strauss - Alphensymphonie
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Philippe Rameau ‎- Suites From Les Indes Galantes, Pygmalion, Zoroastre And Others*
Gustav Leonhardt, Sigiswald Kuijken, Collegium Aureum,
La Petite Bande, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurt Weill*

Kleine Dreigroschenmusik
Mahagonny Songspiel
Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> It is April 1st and thus a time suitable for reflection and renewal and resolutions... My New Year's Day resolutions rarely have a life-span longer than 15 to 20 minutes tops thus the need to make "New Year's Resolutions" pretty much every other day... and so -
> 
> *I resolve* - that I shall listen to at least one recording on each day of this month that I have never actually listened to before - I have sacrificed "breadth" of repertoire in favour of "depth" to such an extent that when asked to identify a composition I inevitably reply "It's Ravel" despite knowing full well that's it not "Ravel" - I just don't have the vaguest idea as to who or what it might actually be and "It's Ravel" is just as good an answer as any... For those rare times in which I'm asked to identify _two_ compositions I invariably pair "It's Prokofiev" with "It's Ravel"... I'm fairly certain that purely through coincidence the answer to the question may actually have been either "It's Ravel" or "It's Prokofiev" but I wouldn't know that because I'm too busy listening to the 9th, 10th, or even 11th versions of Mahler or Bruckner symphonies.
> 
> *I resolve* - to seek an answer to the question "How much of my alleged expertise is due to what I've actually _heard_ rather than an expression of an opinion that owes more to something that I _read_ in "Gramophone". There have been far too many instances in which I find myself thoroughly enjoying a performance heard on BBC Radio 3 only to discover that I'm not actually supposed to enjoy that particular performance because it has been characterized as being "underwhelming" or "less than inspired" or "lacking a certain something" by James "Less Than" Jolly in a review that he wrote and I read in "Gramophone".
> 
> *I resolve* - to somehow find an answer to the question "Where did I leave my car keys?" that is not some variation of "locked in the car" because while I'm virtually certain that the locksmith is rather enjoying my single-handedly financing his daughter's university education the fact that they keys are "locked in the car" while comforting in its consistency does nothing for my self-esteem.
> 
> And so the first recordings of the first of the month reflecting my new resolutions are -
> 
> Kodály: Dances of Galanta
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa
> 
> Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa
> 
> Janáček: Sinfonietta
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa
> 
> View attachment 115346


You might add the resolution (which is implied but not there yet) to stop trusting The Gramophone. I'm not sure what you can do about your car keys but if you are regularly consulting a locksmith (and car keys _are _expensive), you might sell your car and travel by taxi. Alternatively, I think you can get trackable key rings quite cheaply.


----------



## Enthusiast

Trout's excellent thread on contemporary music has reached Terry Riley so ...


----------



## haydnguy

NLAdriaan said:


> My favourite Canadian quartet is Glenn Gould, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young & Oscar Peterson (not that they would form a promising quartet)


No Anne Murray in there?


----------



## Rogerx

Ockeghem: Masses

Missa L'homme Armé/ Missa Quinti Toni
Beauty Farm


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115363


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1994


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Kurt Weill*
> 
> Kleine Dreigroschenmusik
> Mahagonny Songspiel
> Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra


I can't express with simple words, how much I appreciate Kurt as a composer, as an artist, as a German Elite Intellectual, as a man. I give Bertold and the German history the right and honor to do this. They know better than me. *What I could say is that he was the light of the nation in very dark times.* The voice of the humans, the sound of Berlin, the soul of Germany, when everything was lost, and WE were marching towards the abyss. Kurt made resistance! Actually was the first who he has done something like this. Resistance with his songs, with his music, with his presence and life, in a time everyone was with the black uniform. *The TRUE voice of the cosmopolitan Berlin for the eternity! * (I want MORE Kurt! PLEASE!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *Kurt Weill*
> 
> Kleine Dreigroschenmusik
> Mahagonny Songspiel
> Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra


Just to add to what Dimace said, this particular set is a tremendous starter kit as well as being a great compilation in its own right. It was the first Kurt Weill recording I bought and it triggered off a deep fascination for his pre-American output.


----------



## canouro

*François Couperin: Keyboard Music, Vol. 1*
Angela Hewitt


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting: Mozart: Symphonies 40-41
Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Just to add to what Dimace said, this particular set is a tremendous starter kit as well as being a great compilation in its own right. It was the first Kurt Weill recording I bought and it triggered off a deep fascination for his pre-American output.


These songs on this disc are sung so well ,Cathy is really a great artist with a voice and personality very suitable for Weill


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Just to add to what Dimace said, this particular set is a tremendous starter kit as well as being a great compilation in its own right. It was the first Kurt Weill recording I bought and it triggered off a deep fascination for his pre-American output.


Just to add what Elgar's Ghost said about what Dimace said about what Bourdon said, I second (or is it third? Fourth?) that motion.

This is the link which leads to the complete 2 CD set -


----------



## haydnguy

I'm listening to the 3rd disk of the Webern boxed set by Boulez.

piano quintet
lieder
5 pieces op.10
quartet op. 22
concerto op. 24

The 4th disk (that I listened to yesterday) was all lieder and it was very accessible. If I didn't know better I would never have guessed Webern.


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


> Ockeghem: Masses
> 
> Missa L'homme Armé/ Missa Quinti Toni
> Beauty Farm


These covers are horrid.


----------



## Merl

An old warhorse but cracking account of Symphony 4. Few generate as much excitement in the finale as Markevitch.


----------



## Andolink

Gorgeous recordings/performances of some quite delightful music - -


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Terry Riley. I really like this one - a quartet that is nearly two hours long but a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Merl

My tastes must be changing. I'd always enjoyed Klemperer's infamously slow approach to Mahler's 7th. Yeah, I know it's a slow reading (painfully at times) but I always enjoyed the grimness of the reading, that powerful brass....
But alas no more. I played this earlier and found myself bored rigid. What I had previously enjoyed I now found turgid and cold. To ensure it wasn't the 7th I was tired of I quickly stopped the Klemperer recording and put on Gielen. No, it was definitely the Klemperer account that I could no longer bear. Strange how tastes change thru the years......ah well


----------



## Captainnumber36

A disc of assorted Divertimento by Mozart.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> More Terry Riley. I really like this one - a quartet that is nearly two hours long but a pleasure to listen to.
> 
> View attachment 115373


Kronos Quartet!* THE MUSIC ANSEMBLE! *I love it, especially when it performs Piazzola with him playing his bandoneon. Ecstasy and the shortest way to Buenos Aires.


----------



## Haydn70

Rogerx said:


> Ockeghem: Masses
> 
> Missa L'homme Armé/ Missa Quinti Toni
> Beauty Farm





Red Terror said:


> These covers are horrid.


Exactly! What idiocy and ugliness...the hipster BS continues...


----------



## Guest

Haydn70 said:


> Exactly! What idiocy...the hipster BS continues...


No matter how much I wanted the music, I wouldn't buy any piece with that hideous cover.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 _

Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting
Soprano Vocals - Judith Raskin
Soloist, Violin - Rafael Druian

CBS Masterworks CD
1987

From the Liner Notes:

"The decade of 1890 to 1900 was, for Mahler, the period when much of his music was inspired by the anthology of German folk poetry _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, compiled by Arnim and Brentano . . . During this period it was characteristic for Mahler to juxtapose vocal and non-vocal movements in the same work, as Beethoven and Berlioz had done before. The device remained unique to Mahler's so-called "_Wunderhorn symphonic trilogy_" (Symphonies Nos. 2, 3, and 4) . . .

Mahler's Second Symphony, completed in 1894, is a five-movement work for large orchestra with soloists and chorus. In this Symphony the Wunderhorn song _"Urlicht"_ (Primeval Light) occupied a pivotal position following the scherzo. A year later, Mahler drafted the Third Symphony on an equally grand scale, but his time with seven movements. His new plan was to conclude the Third with another Wunderhorn song. _"Das himmlische Leben"_ (Life in Heaven), which he had composed in March 1892. In the end, however, Mahler deleted this seventh movement from the huge plan of the Third Symphony and began devising a fourth symphony in which _"Das himmlische Leben"_ would be the last of six movements (three non-vocal alternating with three vocal) on an appropriately lighter and smaller scale.

As first composed in 1892, _"Das himmlische Leben"_ was one of five songs which Mahler had grouped together under the title _Humoresken_. This gave him the idea of subtitling the new symphony _Humoresque_. Here is the original plan for the Fourth Symphony, with programmatic titles . . .

_*The World of Eternal Present
Life on Earth
Adagio
Morning Bells
The World without Gravity
Life in Heaven
*_
The biographer Paul Bekker purports that the movements which converged in this scheme eventually found their way into no fewer than three different symphonies, and possibly four. Here is the most dramatic illustration of the fact that all of Mahler's symphonies are, to some extent, linked in a kind of continuous chain." Jack Diether


----------



## flamencosketches

If Bach's WTC is the Old Testament of keyboard music, and Beethoven's Sonatas are the New, then Debussy's Préludes have to be the Book of Mormon... or something like that.


----------



## Duncan

Kontrapunctus said:


> No matter how much I wanted the music, I wouldn't buy any piece with that hideous cover.


Which is a shame really because some fairly first rate Renaissance choral work is being unjustly neglected due to an art director's extraordinarily poor judgement in choosing egregiously questionable artwork for the cover which completely overshadows the contents of the recording and is in no way indicative of the music itself leading most (including myself to be quite honest as I find them to be dreadful, just absolutely dreadful) to dismiss it entirely with a rather brusque "thanks, but no thanks".

They're not quite at the Hilliard Ensemble level but there's much here that is worth hearing but which will unfortunately largely go unheard.

They've released two volumes of Gombert's Motets which might be worth a listen if anyone is inclined -

Link to complete album - Gombert: Motets











Link to complete album - Gombert: Motets Volume Two -


----------



## Rambler

*Julie Boulianne - Alma Oppressa* with Clavecin en Concert directed by Luc Beausejour on Analekta








Arrived in the post today, this is a collection of operatic arias by Vivaldi and Handel, sung by Canadian mezzo-soprano Julie Boulianne. Very pleasing on a first hearing.


----------



## Guest

Another fine recording in this series.


----------



## Guest

Mollie John said:


> Which is a shame really because some fairly first rate Renaissance choral work is being unjustly neglected due to an art director's extraordinarily poor judgement in choosing egregiously questionable artwork for the cover which completely overshadows the contents of the recording and is in no way indicative of the music itself leading most (including myself to be quite honest as I find them to be dreadful, just absolutely dreadful) to dismiss it entirely with a rather brusque "thanks, but no thanks".


I don't like vocal music at all, so I wouldn't be a candidate for purchasing in the first place. That's why I wrote "any piece" not "this piece."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of LvB's music for the stage tonight, plus one by Schubert after that if there's time.

_Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus_ [_The Creatures of Prometheus_] - ballet in two acts op.43 (1801):



Incidental music for the play _Egmont_ by J.W. von Goethe for soprano, speaker and orchestra op.84 (1809-10):



Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_ [_Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus_] by Helmina von Chézy for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> My tastes must be changing. I'd always enjoyed Klemperer's infamously slow approach to Mahler's 7th. Yeah, I know it's a slow reading (painfully at times) but I always enjoyed the grimness of the reading, that powerful brass....
> But alas no more. I played this earlier and found myself bored rigid. What I had previously enjoyed I now found turgid and cold. To ensure it wasn't the 7th I was tired of I quickly stopped the Klemperer recording and put on Gielen. No, it was definitely the Klemperer account that I could no longer bear. Strange how tastes change thru the years......ah well
> 
> View attachment 115374


As a rule I am a Klemperer fan but the line was drawn on his Mahler 7 - no one gets everything right (oops except Mrs Malx).


----------



## Duncan

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't like vocal music at all, so I wouldn't be a candidate for purchasing in the first place. That's why I wrote "any piece" not "this piece."


I understood what you we're saying - I used your quote as it was the perfect distillation of how repelled some of us felt - I just spun your general reply into my comments as it was perfectly in tune with my specific reply. It wasn't directed towards you - more myself than anyone really.

Rather a shame really about not caring about vocal music - my sympathies!


----------



## Malx

Peter Maxwell Davies, Ave Maris Stella - The Fires of London.

Appropriately accompanied by a bottle of Orkney Dark Island Ale - one of the best dark ales from these isles.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## D Smith

Dvorak, Janacek Suk: Violin and Piano pieces. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster. Simply gorgeous, both in tone and performance. Both artists are superb. The best piece is Janacek's Violin Sonata, but they do a beautiful job on Dvorak's Romantic Pieces Op. 75 as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
Mariss Jansons, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, recommended by Enthusiast

This was a great account of the symphony. It did more for me than Bernstein and Abbado did.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne with Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics















A lively disc of Carl Friedrich Abel's music - pieces for flute and strings. I only have two discs of Abel's music, and I rate both of them highly (music and performances).


----------



## Malx

Britten, Serenade for tenor horn & strings - Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, LSO, Benjamin Britten.

New acquisition.


----------



## flamencosketches

String Quartet No.11 in F minor, Op.95, Quartetto Italiano. Starting to really love these middle quartets, especially this one - it's so concise and to the point, and yet filled with startling harmonic and rhythmic ideas. I love the Quartetto Italiano here. They have such a great sound.


----------



## Itullian

Very enjoyable set in excellent sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115386


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six Suites for Violoncello Solo

Anner Bylsma, cello

1992

I've listened to so many performances of these works in the past several months that it makes my head spin. This is one of my favorites, but then most of them are.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## flamencosketches

^ Love Suzuki's Bach as a conductor. Can't say I'm especially familiar with his organ playing.

Current listening:









My new favorite version of the Requiem.

Of course, I always knew it was unfinished at the time of Mozart's death. But it took me until now, reading the score of Mozart's original fragment, to realize just how much Süssmayr is actually responsible for composing here. Several full movements, and (re-)orchestration on just about all of them. Nonetheless, it's a masterpiece, and much of it is pure Mozart.


----------



## haydnguy

Now.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## flamencosketches

^ Can't say I'm familiar with that pianist, but I adore that piece. I'm picky with Scriabin, though. 

@haydnguy, I love Dutoit's Ravel, but I haven't heard his (or indeed anyone's) Daphnis et Chloé. How is it?

Current listening: finished up with the Requiem, now back to the Italiano: Beethoven's Razumovsky No.1. That first movement is just killer. Probably one of the most melodically rich pieces he ever wrote.


----------



## RockyIII

Happy birthday, Sergei!


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Now.....


Debussy and Ravel (we have him here) are VERY big composers! Period. Despite this FACT, I don't like them (the majority of their works and NOT everything. I'm not without ears...) Period. 
*
What I can say here, is that we have Charles!* After Gielens death (VERY BIG LOSS for Germany and the world) *Charles is MAYBE my favorite director.* (I'm waiting also Theodore (the Greek Freak) to come to my list. I'm sure is matter of a couple of years) Where is Dutoit, is also the perfection! Especially in French music. I have listen his Damnation 10 times (I don't listen a lot of opera like works, but I can listen Heliane 10 times in a row..) and still Im wondering how the FFFF he managed to give Hector a so beautiful touch and color. This is the magic of conducting, ladies a gentlemen! It looks like the German kitchen. You are eating the X plate from the Y restaurant and you say FFFF the Germans, they are eating sh...!!! You are eating the same thing somewhere else and you believe that our FFF kitchen is the best in the world (here we are laughing...)

*Buy EVERYTHING with Charles!* Equally what he is conducting! I said many years before the same with Paul (Paray)and you see what happens with him today... You will have not only something musically TOP, but also a good investment (if there is something like this with the music) for your money. Bravo!


----------



## StrE3ss

Khachaturian Piano Concerto


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
> Mariss Jansons, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, recommended by Enthusiast
> 
> *This was a great account of the symphony.* It did* more* for me than Bernstein and Abbado did.


Ja! Jansons is GREAT with the Austrian. He is better than Abbado (I speak for the 7th) but better than Lennie????????????????????? :lol: (Lennie is twice the conductor than the Lettland. (personal opinion) He is in the sphere of MYTHOS. He is also a very prolific composer!!! Not a comparison, (personal opinion) my dearest friend!)

_*personal opinion means that maybe I'm the only person on this planet with this opinion. So, it is NOTHING with special gravity... _


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> ^ Love Suzuki's Bach as a conductor. Can't say I'm especially familiar with his organ playing.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 115392
> 
> 
> My new favorite version of the Requiem.
> 
> Of course, I always knew it was unfinished at the time of Mozart's death. But it took me until now, reading the score of Mozart's original fragment, to realize just how much *Süssmayr* is actually responsible for composing here. Several full movements, and (re-)orchestration on just about all of them. Nonetheless, it's a masterpiece, and much of it is pure Mozart.


*Joseph von Eybler!* Big composer! Franz was Salieri's student. (Yes, maybe he helped Eybler or Salieri to finish the work. But I'm not sure If he knew so good composition. Salieri composed himself a SUPER requiem, not to be forgotten... Who knows... Fact is that the missing third is VERY STRONG!) Thanks for your notes.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms* 
_Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat_

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting
Leon Fleisher, pianist

Odyssey ‎Vinyl Lp
1973

From the Liner Notes:

"This work is extremely hard to master technically, because of its massive chords, its wide span, its passages in octaves, thirds and sixths, and it's complicated rhythm. Greater still are the demands it makes on the intellect and understanding of the player. The soloist must not only succeed in asserting himself; he must also share, as an equal partner, with the other instruments of the orchestra in the development of the work, or he must content himself with the role of accompanist. The piano part is hardly more gratifying than that of a chamber-music work, although it demands the technique of a virtuoso . . .

The character of the composition shows a certain freedom, of a kind unusual in Brahms' work. The violent and tragic mood of the First Concerto has vanished. The composition is full of a wonderfully balanced, one might almost say Hellenic, serenity. To the usual three movements Brahms added a fourth, the Scherzo, wherein this work also resembles the symphonies and the chamber music. The single movements are not as concise as is usually the case in the works of Brahms' mature years, and in their structure they frequently depart from the classic rules . . ." Klaus G. Roy, From program notes of The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Red Terror

flamencosketches said:


> ^ Love Suzuki's Bach as a conductor. Can't say I'm especially familiar with his organ playing.


Suzuki's playing is EXCELLENT.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived in the mail today. Delightful.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
Markus Stenz, Melbourne Symphony Orchestra

I'm bringing my mini Mahler marathon to a close with this piece. Merl said it was good, and Merl rarely steers me wrong. This is top flight orchestral music, and after hearing this version, I think I would enjoy seeing this one performed live.


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Nonet in F Major & Octet in B-Flat Major, Op. 156

Consortium Classicum
Dieter Klöcker.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.31 in A Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Bkeske

Another Purchase that arrived today. I really didn't have high expectations here, as I have found Dohnanyi can too often conduct in a slightly 'dense' and 'veiled' way (I'm sure simply my subjective view), albeit always 'richly' executed. This was a nice surprise; A lot of openness, liveliness, and clear dynamic range. Nicely executed and recorded.


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Another Purchase that arrived today. I really didn't have high expectations here, as I have found Dohnanyi can too often conduct in a slightly 'dense' and 'veiled' way (I'm sure simply my subjective view), albeit always 'richly' executed. This was a nice surprise; A lot of* openness, liveliness, and clear dynamic range.* Nicely executed and recorded.
> 
> View attachment 115406


Very nice critic, my friend. Short but to the point. These elements are key for a good performance. Christoph is a VERY GOOD all around director. He is 90 years old and he has quitted his musical activities but his work keeps going on very lively. An aristocrat of the podium.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade - Yoel Levi

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bkeske

The last of the evening:

















Almost through this 5th RCO set, two more to go. I really like these Anthology sets, being all live recordings adds a lot to the listening experience, for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## Merl

This morning's trip to work will be accompanied by Brahms under the direction of the late Mr Gielen. Think I'll listen to the 4th this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Sergei Leiferkus (Count Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Prince Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Pauline), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess), Tanglewood Festival Chorus (Chorus), American Boys' Choir (Chorus)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Granate

After finishing listening to all Sibelius Symphony cycles, I need to do final challenges for him and Schubert too. In the meantime, I've played the whole Rowicki Dvorak cycle and I'm now comparing it to my favourite Dvorak recordings with the Wiener Philharmoniker. I don't know which path to take, since I would have to buy 3 different CD sets for an incomplete but Dreamy Vienna Dvorak cycle or a single one for a complete Dvorak cycle with the great LSO (by Rowicki, so far the least expensive together with the old Kubelík BPO).

I'm just too afraid of hard Brexit and that Amazon UK rockets the shipping costs, but it's too soon to buy anything so far.
I'm sure I will get a complete Sibelius cycle on CD too, but not telling you which one.


----------



## Malx

This morning more Britten:
Les Illuminations and Nocturne from:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Today's gardening plans have been thwarted by overnight rain - how tragic etc.... :lol:

Consoling myself with part one of JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas.

_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (bet. c. 1707-13):
_English Suites_ nos.1-3 BWV806-808 (c. 1715-20):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.2 no.1 (1795):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (1795):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (1795):
Piano Sonata no.19 in G-minor op.49 no.1 (c. 1795-96):
Piano Sonata no.20 in G op.49 no.2 (c. 1795-96):


----------



## flamencosketches

That mono Kempff set is so, so good. Though I must say, I think I prefer the later stereo set. Both are among my favorites.

Current listening:









Sir Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra: Haydn's Symphony no.104 in D major. Love the minor key finale movement. That has to have been uncommon in his time.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Piano Concerto No. 1

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tasteful cover and all ...


----------



## Duncan

Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 26

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Rafael Kubelík

Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)

Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Rafael Kubelík

Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Morning commute listening:






That Prelude is incredible. So much pain.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner/ Estampes (3)/ Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2/ L'isle joyeuse/ La plus que lente


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit different, this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Four Temperaments and Mathis der Maler Symphony from this ...


----------



## deprofundis

Hello kind dear folks of talk classical ,people of taste i got something quite interresting for you, supraphon label offering From the capella rudolphina repertoire 1972 recordings, Mirabile Mysterium Sacred music in Rudolphina Prague., last album i have to so consider hearing this Schutz Sacred cantationes done by currende ensemble by son prodige of Paul van Nevel, you dont wont to miss this album.

So what about deprofundis platter of music for this early morning hey, very nice hey,,,i saluted you lady & gentelmens and says to be following in a next episode.

:tiphat:


----------



## Hiawatha

Randall Thompson - Frostiana






Charles T Griffes - The White Peacock






John Barnes Chance - Variations on a Korean Folk Song






Daniel Pinkham - Christmas Cantata


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Works for Guitar

Concierto de Aranjuez/ Concierto Madrigal for 2 Guitars & Orchestra/ Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

Slava & Leonard Grigoryan

The Queensland Orchestra, Brett Kelly


----------



## Malx

A magisterial reading of Brahms Symphony No 2 from the Vienna PO under Giulini.

I am in two minds about Giulini's Vienna Brahms recordings - some days I think of them as readings arrived at over years of practice and as such, considered performances, other days I think of them being a little stodgy.
But I am happy to have them on my shelves.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115425


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in B flat major
Piano Sonata in A major

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Enthusiast

Two excellent Carter pieces -


----------



## Malx

John Harbison, String Trio - Camerata Pacifica (via spotify)

A work new to me, a recent composition (2013).


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> A bit different, this one.
> 
> View attachment 115421


If you think that one is different - try this one -

Ashtayama & Marienvesper

Maria Jonas, Amelia Cuni, Poul Høxbro
Ars Choralis Coeln, raga virga

Link to complete album -











Contents -

1. O virtus sapientie (Bingen)

2. Psalm: Venite exultemus (Gregorian)

3. Asavari (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)

4. Cum erubuerint (Bingen)

5. Psalm: Laudate pueri (Gregorian)

6. O frondens virga (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)

7. O frondens virga (Bingen)

8. Psalm: Lauda Jerusalem (Gregorian)

9. O splendidissima gemma (Bingen)

10. Sarang (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)

11. O vis eternitatis (Bingen)

12. Estampie (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)

13. O vigra ac diadema (Bingen)

14. Kedar (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)

15. Hodie Maria Virgo (Cologne 13th century)

16. Magnificat (Gregorian)

17. O viridissima virga (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)

18. O viridissima virga (Bingen)


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


>


Must be a deep sea fish.


----------



## Malx

Again via spotify:

Elliot Carter, Interventions - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, BBC SO, Oliver Knussen.
This is a fabulous piece.
Disc added to wish list - which at present is remarkably short! I am impressed at my current level of self restraint.


----------



## Marinera

Red Terror said:


> These covers are horrid.


I always thought that the partial nudity and body poses on those covers were somehow linked to renaissance visual art. Nudity in art came back in favour after the Middle ages and Gothic period, flesh and body much more exposed and explored by renaissance artists. I assumed cover art is the comment on that, but also with contemporary aesthetics.. which kind of looks like a renaissance on acid..
Anyway, I disliked plastic cases more than these covers. They don't really bother me, not like it seems many people here, perhaps I even like them


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, The Rock - LSO, Andre Previn.
One of my favourite Rachmaninov works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115435


*Leoš Janáček*

In the mist
Piano Sonata, 1.X. 1905
On an overgrown path
A recollection

András Schiff, piano

2001


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## Andolink

Luciano Berio (1925-2003)


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 Act II (‘The Vision and the Sleeping Beauty Awakened’) Mogrelia Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra

Just because it is snowing in North Carolina and I yearn for the coming of Spring


----------



## Malx

Faure, Piano Quintet Op 89 - Eric Le Sage & Quatuor Ebene.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.6. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part two tonight.

_English Suites_ nos.4-6 BWV809-811 (bet. c. 1715-20):
_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (bet. 1733-35):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV903a (by c. 1723):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (by 1707):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 - since attributed to Johann Bernhard Bach (????):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV906 (by c. 1738 inc.):
_Fugue_ in B-minor after Albinoni BWV951 (bet. 1714-17):
_Fugue_ in A after Albinoni BWV950 (bef. 1725):










Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (c. 1796-97):
Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (bet. 1796-98):


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir Of Trinity College Cambridge in choral works of Owain Park:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115444


*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere
- Miserere with additional embelishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
- Missa Papae Marcelli
- Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag.


I have now listened to this CD a number of times and the two works compliment each other, seeming to present an expansive and contrasting narrative.......what a superb recording!

but now-the 1st and 2nd as performed by Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.


----------



## bharbeke

*Debussy: Preludes, Book 1*
Vladimir Ashkenazy

The standouts are Nos. 5, 11, and 12. For those who like Debussy more, you will probably like more of them than I do. Book 2 is from a live performance, so I did not listen to those. I usually can find value in live performances, but the hissing was extremely prominent here, like listening to an old LP.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Overtures and Preludes_

Seraphim ‎CD

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe conducting
*Tristan Und Isolde*​_Prelude And Liebestot_​*Parsifal *​_Prelude to Act I 
Good Friday Music_​*Die Meistersinger von Nürenberg*​_Prelude To Act III_ ​
New Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting 
*Lohengrin *​_Prelude To Act I _​*Tannhäuser*​_Overture_​
From the Liner Notes:

"The music of the future" - those were the fighting words Richard Wagner used to describe his art. Whether it was music of the future or sheer chaos was passionately debated in his lifetime, when he gathered about him a fanatical following and an equally fanatical opposition . . . David Foil


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115445


*Anonymous 4*

This 2016 album is a very nice compilation of songs from the vocal quartet's previous recordings. Most of the songs are a cappella, but a few have instrumental accompaniment.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Rachmaninov, The Rock - LSO, Andre Previn.
> One of my favourite Rachmaninov works.
> 
> View attachment 115434





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115435
> 
> 
> *Leoš Janáček*
> 
> In the mist
> Piano Sonata, 1.X. 1905
> On an overgrown path
> A recollection
> 
> András Schiff, piano
> 
> 2001





MozartsGhost said:


> *Richard Wagner*
> _Overtures and Preludes_
> 
> Seraphim ‎CD
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Rudolf Kempe conducting
> *Tristan Und Isolde*​_Prelude And Liebestot_​*Parsifal *​_Prelude to Act I
> Good Friday Music_​*Die Meistersinger von Nürenberg*​_Prelude To Act III_ ​
> New Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Adrian Boult conducting
> *Lohengrin *​_Prelude To Act I _​*Tannhäuser*​_Overture_​
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> "The music of the future" - those were the fighting words Richard Wagner used to describe his art. Whether it was music of the future or sheer chaos was passionately debated in his lifetime, when he gathered about him a fanatical following and an equally fanatical opposition . . . David Foil


Some from the many SUPER suggestion I found today. Only some words:

1. Kempe and Wagner is something I'm not familiar with. I speak like relation. Maybe because I don't listen the Opera Greatest last months. I must look for this Duett and many thanks you have reminded it to me, my friend. 
2. I don't like Janacek, but because of Andras I will give a go to it. Andras, with his superhuman piano, can make me to love every composer.
3. Rach, Dmitri, Previn, RSO! Alles SUPER! No comments here!


----------



## Malx

Samuel Barber, Cello Concerto - Wendy Warner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.

It may not be as immediately attention grabbing as Barber's Violin Concerto but nonetheless a decent mid-20th century cello concerto - one I have added to my play again soon pile.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 7.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 14. Radio-Sym.-Orch. Berlin/ Arnell (CPO)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## StrE3ss

Piano Concertos Nos. 4 and 5
Charles Dutoit


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Halfway in, this is really good so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Samuel Barber, Cello Concerto - Wendy Warner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.
> 
> It may not be as immediately attention grabbing as Barber's Violin Concerto but nonetheless a decent mid-20th century cello concerto - one I have added to my play again soon pile.


I don't know if this is in the liner notes, but Menotti gave it unique praise: "Sam has just written a wow of a cello concerto that will make the cellist's hair stand."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 8 (on Naxos).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115449


*Richard Strauss*

Songs & Arias

Münchner Philharmoniker
Christian Thielemann, conductor
Renée Fleming, soprano

2008


----------



## flamencosketches

Peter Phillips, Tallis Scholars: Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli. I don't know if this level of pure ecstasy in music has ever been reached since. (I have a feeling someone is going to tell me Beethoven's 9th; to me, it doesn't come close).


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Mattei, Groop, London Sym. Orch./ Davis (LSO)


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Sacred Cantatas_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Alfacharger

This recording of Dvorak's Rusalka is wonderful.


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> Some from the many SUPER suggestion I found today. Only some words:
> 
> 1. Kempe and Wagner is something I'm not familiar with. I speak like relation. Maybe because I don't listen the Opera Greatest last months. I must look for this Duett and many thanks you have reminded it to me, my friend.
> 2. I don't like Janacek, but because of Andras I will give a go to it. Andras, with his superhuman piano, can make me to love every composer.
> 3. Rach, Dmitri, Previn, RSO! Alles SUPER! No comments here!


I'm not a big fan of Janáček either, but I do enjoy the solo piano music album with Schiff.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115449
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Songs & Arias
> 
> Münchner Philharmoniker
> Christian Thielemann, conductor
> Renée Fleming, soprano
> 
> 2008


When Jessye, the remoted 1982 in Leipzig, met Kurt and together made the Four Last Songs, the future of these works was predefined. And this future was THE NOTHING! The 4LS Songs future this day came to the end! Richard signed this from the heavens and everybody had ears understood that no one in the future could surpass Jessye's performance._ Did Rene managed the three times came to these songs to dispute Leipzig's authenticity? _

NO!

That was it? Yes! But I have also two words for the DIVINE Rene...

She tried hard to close the gape between her and the Leipziger Immortality. Without Norman, we could have the best 4LS in the music history. (could...) But you can not climb a 10Km high mountain, especially without support. Thielemann is GREAT composer. His place is on BP podium. (He must be there, not Petrenko…) But he must wait to be Masur with Strauss. Rene is without doubt the BEST soprano nowadays in the world. No one comes close to her. But her voice isn't the 100% perfect for Die Lieder. Thielemann, in this recording, lost a chance to guide her towards the immortality. His orchestra is perfect but NOT for the Lieder! It is very present. Very touchable. It looks live like a healthy body. With an other composer / work we could had a great performance. For the 4LS we have something not very close to Strauss's ideal.

I see no other way to have again perfect Lieder, than the conductors (the sopranos can not make a lot of things... They have their voice and that's it) to try to imitate Kurt. To listen ans UNDERSTAND where he put his orchestra. BACKROUND! How he conducted it. Like a fragile piece of glass! What involvement , generally speaking, had to the project! Consulting, because he knew exactly what these works are demanding.

The mythical Rene's voice, full of tension and drama (with Korngold for example) has nothing to do with these works. The evening comes and *silently* everything dies. I can not say it with simpler words. There is no drama, no tragedy, no heroism, no hope, no love, NOTHING! Simple, isn't it? There is only DAS ENDE!* Kurt and Jessye understood this. Christian and Rene didn't!* (and many, many other) End of tonight's story.


----------



## Littlephrase

Dvorák- Symphonies 7 and 8 (Kubelík)







I generally prefer these to the more popular New World symphony. The 7th especially is a work of white hot inspiration and passion. Absolutely stunning.

Janáček- Jenufa (Mackerras) 








After happening upon a physical copy of the libretto this weekend at a local bookstore, I had to read along with the opera.

Janáček is one of my personal favorites. This opera is perhaps his first masterpiece.


----------



## StrE3ss

The superb interpretation of Beethoven Violin Concerto by Francescatti & Bruno Walter


----------



## MusicSybarite

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Dvorák- Symphonies 7 and 8 (Kubelík)
> View attachment 115452
> 
> I generally prefer these to the more popular New World symphony. The 7th especially is a work of white hot inspiration and passion. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Janáček- Jenufa (Mackerras)
> View attachment 115451
> 
> 
> After happening upon a physical copy of the libretto this weekend at a local bookstore, I had to read along with the opera.
> 
> Janáček is one of my personal favorites. This opera is perhaps his first masterpiece.


Along with Jenufa, Kata Kabanova, The Cunning Little Vixen, From the House of the Dead and The Excursions of Mr. Broucek are all masterpieces. The music is just awe-inspiring, so unique, so witty!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann*
_Cello Concerto in A_

*Saint-Saëns*
_Cello Concerto No. 1_

The Cleveland Orchestra
Sir Neville Marriner conducting
Lynn Harrell, cellist

London Digital ‎Vinyl, LP, Stereo
1996

No Liner Notes on this one. The translation from the Dutch to English is so poor I can't understand what the author is trying to say.

Here's a snippet: "Schumann wrote his concerto rapidly within a fortnight, it is true that his solo part used not to be considered very grateful to play". I think this means that Schumann wrote the concerto within two weeks and that it contained a difficult cello solo. But I'm only speculating because he goes on to say something about the drabness that somehow relates to Shostakovich.

Other than the poor liner note translation, the music is exciting and well played.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in works of Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## senza sordino

Some odds and ends

Anne Sophie Mutter plays Brahms Scherzo in Cm, Debussy Violin Sonata, Mozart K304 Violin Sonata, Franck Violin Sonata, Brahms Hungarian Dances 2&5, Debussy Beau Soir (lovely disk)









Rostropovich plays Schubert Sonata for arpeggione and piano, Schumann five pieces, Debussy Cello Sonata 









The Lincoln Trio plays Trios of Rebecca Clarke, Babajanian, Frank Martin (fabulous disk especially the Clarke)









Andras Csaki plays Bach Partita in E, Britten Nocturnal after John Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Castelnuovo Tedesco Sonata. Very nice disk. I got this recently and it's great. Very enjoyable 









James Ehnes plays violin sonatas of Debussy, Respighi, Elgar, and Sibelius Berceuse


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> I'm not a big fan of Janáček either, but I do enjoy the solo piano music album with Schiff.


I can not imagine the piano world without Andras, Katsaris, Zimerman, Francesco, Daniel etc. NO ONE came to take the shoes of Earl. No one of Van Cliburn. No one of Brigitte. I will not dare to speak for Horowitz, Richter, Rubinstein, etc... The best Russian pianist is this moment the Sokolov. I admire him! He is great. But if Sokolov is great what the FFF I should write for Neuhaus? (Father and Son) Everybody nowadays is hammering very nicely (I admit that the new pianists have great Technik) 88 keys. To follow the score, to express the composer, to create something personal, to paint some images etc. are unknown to them. After Andras and Daniel, I ask you, who will play the Greatest's Sonatas? Who will perform Alexander the Great? (After Ruth, one way or an other, the chaos, with him...) Robert is already FFFFed! Schubert is searching someone to come to him after Richter and not to kill him. Ingrid, one way or an other, will be no more... Thanks God, after the Lipatti came the Kristian and Gary. Otherwise we had problems also with Chopin. Only my meister will survive... He had an easy, good life and he demands only our devotion and love. (in most of the cases. Because there are some in which demands terribly a lot...) Keep going, Andras! Without you I must turn it to German Folklore Music and to play the accordion… (I like the accordion. It makes my mood)


----------



## Joe B

Today's mail - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in the choral music of Manuel Cardoso:


----------



## AeolianStrains

That damn lamb is on too many magnificats and other choral works.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Piano sonatas OP.2 Nos 1-3
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## flamencosketches

Karajan/Berlin: Anton Webern orchestral works. Just finished the Passacaglia, which was beautiful (I understand it's not very representative of his later style?) and now onto the 5 Movements for String Orchestra which is also great so far. I expect this may be an unpopular (or unsophisticated) opinion, but I seem to enjoy Karajan's Webern, at least to an uninitiate like myself. He brings a lot of accessibility to an notoriously inaccessible (but clearly incredibly talented) composer. I will definitely be returning to this one.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 115465
> 
> 
> Karajan/Berlin: Anton Webern orchestral works. Just finished the Passacaglia, which was beautiful (I understand it's not very representative of his later style?) and now onto the 5 Movements for String Orchestra which is also great so far. I expect this may be an unpopular (or unsophisticated) opinion, but I seem to enjoy Karajan's Webern, at least to an uninitiate like myself. He brings a lot of accessibility to an notoriously inaccessible (but clearly incredibly talented) composer. I will definitely be returning to this one.


The DG 20th Century Classic Series are very good. I suggest every single one of them.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Adam Fischer










Not enough time to listen to a modern full length symphony before bed.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat mater.

Gwynne Howell (bass), Robert Gambill (vocals), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Catherine Malfitano (soprano)

Coro Del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Flutter

Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique:


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> After finishing listening to all Sibelius Symphony cycles, I need to do final challenges for him and Schubert too. In the meantime, I've played the whole Rowicki Dvorak cycle and I'm now comparing it to my favourite Dvorak recordings with the Wiener Philharmoniker. I don't know which path to take, since I would have to buy 3 different CD sets for an incomplete but Dreamy Vienna Dvorak cycle or a single one for a complete Dvorak cycle with the great LSO (by Rowicki, so far the least expensive together with the old Kubelík BPO).
> 
> I'm just too afraid of hard Brexit and that Amazon UK rockets the shipping costs, but it's too soon to buy anything so far.
> I'm sure I will get a complete Sibelius cycle on CD too, but not telling you which one.


They're all great recordings but for me Rowicki edges it. It's a terrific set and no-one does the 5th as well for me. Everything else is top drawer too. Lots of great Dvorak out there but there's something special about that Rowicki cycle. The LSO played out of their skins for him. Great recording that totally belies its age.


----------



## Merl

After Gielen's very good 4th yesterday its the 2nd for my daily commute today. Gielen took a surprisingly broader approach to the 4th than I remembered. Wonder if the 2nd is similarly broad (not listened to it for years so I can't remember).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> If you think that one is different - try this one -
> 
> Ashtayama & Marienvesper
> 
> Maria Jonas, Amelia Cuni, Poul Høxbro
> Ars Choralis Coeln, raga virga
> 
> Link to complete album -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents -
> 
> 1. O virtus sapientie (Bingen)
> 
> 2. Psalm: Venite exultemus (Gregorian)
> 
> 3. Asavari (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)
> 
> 4. Cum erubuerint (Bingen)
> 
> 5. Psalm: Laudate pueri (Gregorian)
> 
> 6. O frondens virga (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)
> 
> 7. O frondens virga (Bingen)
> 
> 8. Psalm: Lauda Jerusalem (Gregorian)
> 
> 9. O splendidissima gemma (Bingen)
> 
> 10. Sarang (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)
> 
> 11. O vis eternitatis (Bingen)
> 
> 12. Estampie (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)
> 
> 13. O vigra ac diadema (Bingen)
> 
> 14. Kedar (Dhrupad arr. Amelia Cuni)
> 
> 15. Hodie Maria Virgo (Cologne 13th century)
> 
> 16. Magnificat (Gregorian)
> 
> 17. O viridissima virga (instrumental, arr. Høxbro)
> 
> 18. O viridissima virga (Bingen)


Yes, indeed. I hadn't heard that before. I can't think of a rationale for the blend but, there again, why not?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Cello Suites.

Alban Gerhardt (cello)


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Ernest Bloch: Concerto grosso nos. 1 and 2; Schelomo
Georges Miquelle, cello; Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson (mercury)










now:
George Enescu: Octet; Quintet
Gidon Kremer, violin; Kremerata Baltica (nonesuch)


----------



## Jacck

*Gabriel Faure - L'Oeuvre Pour Piano *
Jean Doyen


----------



## Enthusiast

Itullian said:


>


Are you able to compare this with his earlier set?


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Elizabeth Schwarzkopf
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
George Szell

Now....


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Again via spotify:
> 
> Elliot Carter, Interventions - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, BBC SO, Oliver Knussen.
> This is a fabulous piece.
> Disc added to wish list - which at present is remarkably short! I am impressed at my current level of self restraint.
> 
> View attachment 115433


It is a great disc. Carter mellowed a little in his later works - not a bad thing in his case (much as I love his tougher middle period works as well) - and the performances here are wonderful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part three this morning/early afternoon.

_(6) Partitas_ BWV825-830 (1725-30):










_(15) Inventions and (15) Sinfonias_ BWV772-801 (c. 1720-23):
From _Anna Magdelena's Notebook_ - eight pieces by J.S. Bach, C.P.E. Bach and Christian Petzold (by 1725):



Piano Sonata No.8 [_Pathétique_] in C-minor op.13 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (1798 or 1799):


----------



## Enthusiast

Two members played this yesterday ... so it makes a good start to the day for me. Missa Papae Marcelli from this ...









And Symphony 5 from this was also recommended in yesterday's crop ...


----------



## Duncan

Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen

Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3 . John Foulds: Oriental Nocturne - Arabian Night


----------



## Duncan

This is a rather nice re-packaging of previously released recordings which I shall be taking a pass on lest I continue to answer with "It's Ravel" when queried about the identification of a particular composition even though I know that it is rarely if ever actually "Ravel" but it's an oddly satisfying answer which tends to make the people who pose the question go away which is really all that I ask for...









Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 1, c-Moll, WAB 101
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Lorin Maazel

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 2, c-Moll, WAB 102
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Lorin Maazel

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 3, Symphonie Nr. 3 d-Moll, WAB 103
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 4, Es-Dur „Romantische", WAB 104
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 5, B-Dur, WAB 105
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Bernard Haitink

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 6 A-Dur, WAB 106
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Bernard Haitink

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 E-Dur, WAB 107
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 8 c-Moll, WAB 108
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons

Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 9d-Moll, WAB 109
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Red Terror

Marinera said:


> I always thought that the partial nudity and body poses on those covers were somehow linked to renaissance visual art. Nudity in art came back in favour after the Middle ages and Gothic period, flesh and body much more exposed and explored by renaissance artists. I assumed cover art is the comment on that, but also with contemporary aesthetics.. which kind of looks like a renaissance on acid..
> Anyway, I disliked plastic cases more than these covers. They don't really bother me, not like it seems many people here, perhaps I even like them


It's a great concept badly executed. Further, I dislike the feminization of men displayed here.


----------



## Rogerx

O Crux Benedicta. Lent and Holy Week at the Sistine Chapel

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella.


----------



## haydnguy

*Berio, Berg, Gershwin*

1) Sequenza III - Berio
2) Berg - Lulu Suite
3) Gershwin - Girl Crazy Suite

Barbara Hannigan, Soprano & Conductor


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Pianosonatas 3,4, & 7


----------



## Enthusiast

An amazing piece, my first Grisey purchase (many years ago now).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 9 with baritone Markus Eiche & Jens Fuhr on piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115482


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies 1-9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1994


----------



## Enthusiast

Following Merl's recommendation from yesterday I listened to the 5th symphony from this set earlier. I had forgotten what a good set it is and have now returned to listen to the 8th and (half way through) the 4th.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115482
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Symphonies 1-9
> 
> Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
> John Eliot Gardiner, conductor
> 
> 1994


Are you listening to all 9 today?

Currently, back on that Karajan/Berlin Webern. So good! I'm on the last track of the album. Earlier in the morning, I've listened to some Bach harpsichord music by Gustav Leonhardt, Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night Dream overture by Peter Maag/LSO, Haydn's "Fifths" quartet by Takács, Haydn's "Miracle" symphony by Colin Davis and the Royal Concertgebouw, and Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante, Kremer, Kashkashian, and Harnoncourt conducting.


----------



## Marinera

Red Terror said:


> It's a great concept badly executed. Further, I dislike the feminization of men displayed here.


You're right, during renaissance actually the opposite happened, masculinization was most prominent in art, for both males and females. A case in point - I just saw a post with a cover art of Michelangelo's Delphic Sybil. The muscles! The body build! That one was one strong Sybil :lol:

Feminization of men I believe is one of the contemporary traits, perhaps it was done deliberately here to reflect this fenomena.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Are you listening to all 9 today?
> 
> Currently, back on that Karajan/Berlin Webern. So good! I'm on the last track of the album. Earlier in the morning, I've listened to some Bach harpsichord music by* Gustav Leonhardt*, Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night Dream overture by Peter Maag/LSO, Haydn's "Fifths" quartet by Takács, Haydn's "Miracle" symphony by Colin Davis and the Royal Concertgebouw, and Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante, Kremer, Kashkashian, and Harnoncourt conducting.


The Hollander is one of the greatest cembalists / organists in the music history. A true alt Music perfectionist. Great respect for him and his work.


----------



## Marinera

Enthusiast said:


> An amazing piece, my first Grisey purchase (many years ago now).
> 
> View attachment 115479


I like Grisey music, the album with dark blue cover especially.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> The Hollander is one of the greatest cembalists / organists in the music history. A true alt Music perfectionist. Great respect for him and his work.


He is great! I came to him through his student, Bob van Asperen, who is another favorite. In fact, between the two Dutchmen, Pierre Hantaï, and Wanda Landowska (her style obviously being highly contrasting to the others'), I can't say there are many other harpsichordists I care for.

Anyway, all I have heard from Leonhardt is this disc:









Lesser known works, I take it. The BWV 996 I know primarily as a lute suite; as a guitarist, the Bourée is a piece I've been familiar with and playing for years and years. So it's interesting to hear on harpsichord. Anyway, I want to get his WTC. I believe it is out of print.

Current listening:









Keller Quartet: Ligeti's String Quartet No.2, preceded by Barber's Adagio for String Quartet. Very enjoyable performance, and I'm sure this Ligeti is hard as hell to play.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Enthusiast

Marinera said:


> I like Grisey music, the album with dark blue cover especially.


Les Espaces Acoustiques? Yes, its great, isn't it?


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> He is great! I came to him through his student, Bob van Asperen, who is another favorite. In fact, between the two Dutchmen, Pierre Hantaï, and Wanda Landowska (her style obviously being highly contrasting to the others'), I can't say there are many other harpsichordists I care for.
> 
> Anyway, all I have heard from Leonhardt is this disc:
> 
> View attachment 115484
> 
> 
> Lesser known works, I take it. The BWV 996 I know primarily as a lute suite; as a guitarist, the Bourée is a piece I've been familiar with and playing for years and years. So it's interesting to hear on harpsichord. Anyway, I want to get his WTC. I believe it is out of print.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 115485
> 
> 
> Keller Quartet: Ligeti's String Quartet No.2, preceded by Barber's Adagio for String Quartet. Very enjoyable performance, and I'm sure this Ligeti is hard as hell to play.


This is a very attractive set so don't wait to long for it is OOP 

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/art-of-gustav-leonhardt/hnum/6834125










Try to find this one too.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Try to find this one too.


This one is SUPER. Ten CDs full with Leonhardt's perfection. I suggest it too.


----------



## canouro

*Zavateri - Concerti Da Chiesa E Da Camera*
Freiburger Barockorchester / Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc from this ...


----------



## Vasks

_Finally home_

*Weingartner - Overture: "Aus erster Zeit" (Letonja/cpo)
Magnard - Symphony #4 (Ossonce/Hyperion Dyad)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part four later after the grocery run.

_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (c. 1729):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (bet. c. 1720-26):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (????):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (c. 1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (bef. 1727):
_Six Little Preludes_ BWV933-938 (bet. c. 1717-20):
_(5) Preludes_ BWV924-928 and 930 (bet. c. 1720-26):
_Prelude and Fugue on the Name B-A-C-H_ BWV898 - poss. not by JSB (????):
_French Suites_ nos.1-3 BWV812-814 (bet. c. 1720-25):










Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1799-1800):
Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (1800-01)
Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1800-01):
Piano Sonata no.14 [_Moonlight_] in C-sharp minor op.27 no.2 (1801):


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander Tcherepnin - Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra






Heitor Villa-Lobos - Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra






Both featuring John Sebastian, father of John Sebastian of the Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## AeolianStrains

Dimace said:


> This one is SUPER. Ten CDs full with Leonhardt's perfection. I suggest it too.


I have two of his Goldbergs. How do the organ works stack up?


----------



## Marinera

Enthusiast said:


> Les Espaces Acoustiques? Yes, its great, isn't it?


Yes, that's it. My French was not equal to spelling 'acoustiques' from memory. Great double disk album. It consistently sustains a certain atmosphere throughout and I love textures.


----------



## bharbeke

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet*
Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

All of this performance was well done, and I absolutely love the first act. I tend to prefer happier music, so a tragic ending like this one will naturally be a little less appealing.


----------



## D Smith

Itullian said:


> Excellent


As luck would have it, I listened to the Doric play Op.76 Quartets 3-6 this morning. And I agree, an excellent album and performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mikhail Pletnev, Great Pianists Series, vol. 77. This is my preferred way to listen to Tchaikovsky, if I must.


----------



## Enthusiast

Marinera said:


> You're right, during renaissance actually the opposite happened, masculinization was most prominent in art, for both males and females. A case in point - I just saw a post with a cover art of Michelangelo's Delphic Sybil. The muscles! The body build! That one was one strong Sybil :lol:
> 
> Feminization of men I believe is one of the contemporary traits, perhaps it was done deliberately here to reflect this fenomena.


You may be right but, as far as your example goes, Michelangelo's interests were very much with the male body. Donatello commited the opposite offense by feminising men's bodies.


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti: Mandolin Sonatas*
Artemandoline


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Peter Phillips, Tallis Scholars: Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli. I don't know if this level of pure ecstasy in music has ever been reached since. (I have a feeling someone is going to tell me Beethoven's 9th; to me, it doesn't come close).


Here are Beethoven's words about it: The truest dream-image of the world in its most faithful representation . . . an almost timeless and spaceless impression, a spiritual revelation . . . which conveys to our consciousness more clearly than any other experience the inner character of religion, freed of all dogmatic fictional content."


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Mass in G major Missa Sancti Nicolai - Soloists, Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> Here are Beethoven's words about it: The truest dream-image of the world in its most faithful representation . . . an almost timeless and spaceless impression, a spiritual revelation . . . which conveys to our consciousness more clearly than any other experience the inner character of religion, freed of all dogmatic fictional content."


Can you possibly point me to a source for that quote, which I've never seen before? Here's a related Beethoven quote:

"Pure church music ought to be performed by voices only, except a 'Gloria,' or some similar text. For this reason I prefer Palestrina; but it is folly to imitate him without having his genius and religious views; it would be difficult, if not impossible, too, for the singers of today to sing his long notes in a sustained and pure manner." (to Freudenberg, in 1824)


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> Are you listening to all 9 today?


Yes! The listening is being broken up throughout the day, as I have several appointments away from the house. I'm on the Fifth Symphony right now (third disc). This is currently my favorite set of Beethoven's symphonies, but there are others that I like a lot too.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Can you possibly point me to a source for that quote, which I've never seen before?


Watch out, it mentions shamans!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Elgar "Enigma Variations" by Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, newly-released on the Onyx label:









All I can say is... "Wow!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Of all of Celi's Bruckner, I've been putting this one off the longest, because I thought it would be boring. Somehow, it isn't. In fact, I haven't noticed how long it takes to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Can you possibly point me to a source for that quote, which I've never seen before? Here's a related Beethoven quote:
> 
> "Pure church music ought to be performed by voices only, except a 'Gloria,' or some similar text. For this reason I prefer Palestrina; but it is folly to imitate him without having his genius and religious views; it would be difficult, if not impossible, too, for the singers of today to sing his long notes in a sustained and pure manner." (to Freudenberg, in 1824)


I wrote that in my score copy from a book in a library. I don't know why I didn't write the source down.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Watch out, it mentions shamans!


Is the Beethoven quote from that book? I don't remember reading that one. Would the quote be apocryphal?


----------



## bharbeke

*Czerny: Piano Quartet No. 1*
Anton Kuerti, St. Lawrence String Quartet

There are some brilliant passages in this quartet. The end of the first movement and all of the fourth movement were my favorite parts.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Pianosonatas No.9 D575 & No.13 D 664


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> Is the Beethoven quote from that book? I don't remember reading that one. Would the quote be apocryphal?


To be honest, I don't know, but probably so, based on the phrase "the inner character of religion, freed of all dogmatic fictional content" which I doubt that even Beethoven would have the balls to say back in the 1800's.

This, and a Depok Chapra book are what came up in my google search, and I thought KenOC might prefer this one instead. Apparently, Palestrina's _Missa Papae Marcelli _evokes all sorts of "spiritual" reactions in people, judging by the viewer responses on YouTube.


----------



## Joe B

Was in the car for a few hours, so I listened to a few choral discs which I give regular play. Now home and listening to Jessye Norman and Geoffrey Parsons performing lieder by Richard Strauss:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 10 with tenor Christoph Genz and pianist Wolfram Rieger. I've only listened to 7 volumes, since I've heard Die Schöne Müllerin, Winterreise and Schwanengesang many times before. Each volume is about 1 hour long


----------



## Itullian

A lesser known, but great set.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music of Herbert Howells:

















(interesting that composer Owain Park is playing the organ on several tracks)
(sound quality of this disc is excellent....capture of organ and choir perfect)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag.


.....and now their recording of the 7th and 8th.

marvellous stuff!


----------



## flamencosketches

Cuarteto Casals: Mozart's "Haydn" Quartets. This ensemble has an excellent sound. I'm impressed. For how much I love Mozart, his quartets are largely uncharted territory for me. This shall be a great introduction. Been quite obsessed with the genre lately.


----------



## Flavius

Elgar: Sym. Nr. 1 in Ab; In the South; In Moonlight (Canto popolare). Pooley viola, Rice, mezzo, Halle/ Elder (Halle)


----------



## Taggart

In the car










Praetorius - witty, mellow, versatile - the perfect travelling companion.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Cras:

Quintette:






Âmes d'enfants:


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruno Walter again...









Symphony 1 & 2









Symphony 4


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9. Vaclav Talich/Czech Philharmonic. Still one of the best recordings of this work, in my opinion. Idiomatic and perfectly paced. 1954.


----------



## millionrainbows

My "best of" Charles Ives CD-R: 

1. They Are There! (Charles Ives, piano & voice)
2. Central Park In the Dark
3. The Housatonic at Stockbridge (orchestral version)
4. The Housatonic at Stockbridge ("Contented River," song version)
5. The Housatonic at Stockbridge (chamber orchestra version)
6. The Unanswered Question (chamber orchestra version)
7. The Unanswered Question (orchestral version)
8. In the Cage
9. In the Inn
10. In the Night
11. Orchestral Set No. 1 - The See'r
12. A Lecture
13. Like A Sick Eagle
14. Calcium Light Night
15. Allegretto Sombreoso
16. Like A Sick Eagle (song version)
17. Washington's Birthday
18. The Fourth of July


----------



## millionrainbows

And now...he-e-ere's Shosty! In a sort of opera. It's in English, too! My favorite is "A Spin Around Moscow." So light, so gay!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Duncan

Two new additions recently arrived via mail -









Dowland: Flow my teares (Lacrimæ)

Byrd: Tristitia et anxietas

Dering: Factum est silentium

Dowland: In this trembling shadow cast

Philips, P: Gaude Maria virgo

Philippe de Monte: Super flumina Babylonis

Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus

Philips, P: Regina cæli lætare

Watkins, H: The Pheonix and the Turtle

White, Robert: Lamentations









Music for the Springhead Easter Play
The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

The Seven Virgins
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner
Angharad Rowlands (soprano)

Gesualdo: O Vos Omnes
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Cornysh the elder: Woefully Array'd
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner
Alison Ponsford-Hill (soprano), Matthew Venner (alto), Peter Davoren (tenor), Christopher Webb (bass)

Taverner: Dum transisset Sabbatum I
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Love is Come Again
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Jean L'Héritier: Surrexit pastor bonus
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Morley: Eheu! They Have Taken Jesus
Monteverdi Choir
Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Schütz: Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi, SWV 50
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists
Hugo Hymas (tenor), Gareth Treseder (tenor), Ruairi Bowen (tenor), Charlotte Ashley (soprano), Angharad Rowlands (soprano)

Bless'd Mary Magdalene
Monteverdi Choir

Wipo: Victimae paschali laudes
Monteverdi Choir
Hugo Hymas (tenor)


----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


Always such a great taste, thank you for sharing.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Haydn's String Quartet #23 in F minor Op. 20, No. 5, Emerson Quartet. This is the one that wraps up with a nice fugue.


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle sings Mozart

Kathleen Battle (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C BWV 564*
Helmut Walcha

I am listening to some Bach organ music by Walcha. I won't post every single tune so as not to bore anyone, but this was my first time listening to 564, and it blew me away!


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C BWV 564*
> Helmut Walcha
> 
> I am listening to some Bach organ music by *Walcha.* I won't post every single tune so as not to bore anyone, but this was my first time listening to 564, and it blew me away!


Walcha is the father of the ''modern'' (20th century) German Organ School. GREAT performer, greater teacher. He had an Organ School in West Germany, where studied many excellent organists. If I can remember correctly was also a decent composer. (organ music) Excellent choice, my dearest.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Here are Beethoven's words about it: The truest dream-image of the world in its most faithful representation . . . an almost timeless and spaceless impression, a spiritual revelation . . . which conveys to our consciousness more clearly than any other experience the inner character of religion, freed of all dogmatic fictional content."


I have red our friends ''flamencosketches" comment about Palestrina and his Missa. I have two or three recordings of it. It is a very special music and I can not make comments.

I red also Manx's comment (wich originally had been made from the Greatest) and ''Kenoc's'' question. I have NO IDEA about it, to tell you the truth. But, as someone who studied Beethoven not only with music notes, I find strange Beethoven to say so positive works for another composer for two reasons:

1. He admired ONLY him self and seldom was saying good words for other composers (I can remember positive comments only for Luigi Cherubini and, in his last years, for Haydn, whom, before, had annihilated like composer... and of course what he said in "Kenoc's'' post, which was unknown to me) and this mainly because of his remorse...

2. He was no religious. The God for the Greatest was his music, the nature and the money... He was loving the money.

One way or an other, I found great to read this words of him. This "freed of all dogmatic fictional content'' suites to his character. Thanks all the three fellow members and friends for the precious information.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## Merl

It would be rude not to finish the cycle so Symphony 1 to complete the 4, this morning. It's been rally enjoyable reacquaint ING myself with Gielen's Brahms this week. The sound is superb yet some of the performances are broader than I remembered (not an issue just a surprise as it's Gielen and he rarely hangs around in any repertoire). An impressively recorded and played 2-4. Just #1 to go.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra

Jennifer Larmore (Elisabetta), Bruce Ford (Leicester), Majella Cullagh (Matilde), Maneula Custer (Enrico), Antoninio Siragusa (Norfolk), Colin Lee (Guglielmo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuliano Carella.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part five on a cold, wet and thoroughly miserable Midlands day - definitely more _tempest_ than _pastoral_, one could say. The conditions may not have been unpleasant enough to put Elgar off from rambling over the nearby Malvern Hills over a century ago but I for one am glad that I'm not out on a day like this.

_French Suites_ nos.4-6 BWV815-817 (bet. c. 1720-25):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1733 - rev. 1735):
_Goldberg Variations_ BWV988 (by 1741):










Piano Sonata no.15 [_Pastoral_] in D op.28 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1801-02):
Piano Sonata no.17 [_Tempest_] in D-minor op.31 no.2 (1801-02):
Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1801-02):


----------



## Marinera

Ultimi Miei Sospiri - Ornamented songs of Antonio de Cabezón
Laura Puerto & Los Afectos Diversos


----------



## Marinera

Enthusiast said:


> You may be right but, as far as your example goes, Michelangelo's interests were very much with the male body. Donatello commited the opposite offense by feminising men's bodies.
> 
> View attachment 115492


Ha, good point. There goes that idea, androgynous body could've been an inspiration from Donatello after all. Although I didn't really thought past the reason of the semi naked youths on that the Beauty Farm's covers and despite their laser show backgrounds they still have a whiff of renaissance about them. I wouldn't put that artwork on the wall or on display, but I like them for the intended purpose as album covers. They're immediately recognisable, even if the eye has to adjust to psychedelic colour play.


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more Grisey - this is perhaps more extreme but it holds your attention.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 11. Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass-baritone) & Ulrich Eisenlohr.


----------



## haydnguy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Schubert lied edition 10 with tenor Christoph Genz and pianist Wolfram Rieger. I've only listened to 7 volumes, since I've heard Die Schöne Müllerin, Winterreise and Schwanengesang many times before. Each volume is about 1 hour long


About 10 years ago I bought most of the Graham Johnson Hyperion series of Schubert lieder. I also bought a book (which was quite good) that had the complete Schubert lieder translated with German on right half of the page and English on the left. I spent quite a bit of time listening and translating as I went. My impression back then was that the songs were subtly brilliant. What initially sounded like a very simple song was very brilliant once I really studied.

My problem was the fact that I was spending so much time in the book translating and not enough time listening. I hated to give up but it was taking too much time and I ended up selling the set that I had.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 etc

Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53 Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21/ Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90/

Schubert:An Schwager Kronos, D369/ Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)/ Greisengesang, D778/ Gruppe aus dem Tartarus, second version, D583 (Schiller)/ Jäger, ruhe von der Jagd (Ellens Gesang II), D838/ Memnon, D541 (Mayrhofer)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Swedish Radio Choir, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## haydnguy

mailman brought this Beethoven Symphonies set a couple of days ago and I just tore the wrapping off. Now for some fun listening.

*Beethoven*
The Symphonies (1-9)

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vanska


----------



## Duncan

From *"Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years"* the following selections -

*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*
Boys of Christ Church Cathedral, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Sir Thomas Allen (baritone)

*Britten: Ballad of Heroes, Op. 14*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Robert Tear (tenor), City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus

*Britten: Praise We Great Men*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Alison Hargan (soprano), Mary King (mezzo-soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Sir Willard White (bass-baritone), City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I have red our friends ''flamencosketches" comment about Palestrina and his Missa. I have two or three recordings of it. It is a very special music and I can not make comments.
> 
> I red also Manx's comment (wich originally had been made from the Greatest) and ''Kenoc's'' question. I have NO IDEA about it, to tell you the truth. But, as someone who studied Beethoven not only with music notes, I find strange Beethoven to say so positive works for another composer for two reasons:
> 
> 1. He admired ONLY him self and seldom was saying good words for other composers (I can remember positive comments only for Luigi Cherubini and, in his last years, for Haydn, whom, before, had annihilated like composer... and of course what he said in "Kenoc's'' post, which was unknown to me) and this mainly because of his remorse...
> 
> 2. He was no religious. The God for the Greatest was his music, the nature and the money... He was loving the money.
> 
> One way or an other, I found great to read this words of him. This "freed of all dogmatic fictional content'' suites to his character. Thanks all the three fellow members and friends for the precious information.


I've heard before this quote attributed to Beethoven:

"Handel was the greatest composer that ever lived. I would uncover my head, and kneel before his tomb."

No clue as to the veracity of it, but I've often heard it repeated that he was a big fan of Handel.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 115538
> 
> 
> From *"Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years"* the following selections -
> 
> *Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*
> Boys of Christ Church Cathedral, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Sir Thomas Allen (baritone)
> 
> *Britten: Ballad of Heroes, Op. 14*
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Robert Tear (tenor), City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus
> 
> *Britten: Praise We Great Men*
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Alison Hargan (soprano), Mary King (mezzo-soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Sir Willard White (bass-baritone), City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus


I love Britten but (sorry!) hate the overly fussy Rattle.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two historical 4 Last Songs for a rainy day ...

















It is a work I can listen to again and again (I might listen to more this afternoon) as recordings of it are as much about the voice as the music. A conductor who gets Strauss helps, though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Again,a pity that there is not a ring with Klemperer.


----------



## Rogerx

Haas & Janácek - String Quartets.

Haas: String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3 (1920)/ String Quartet No. 3, Op. 15 (1940-41)
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I love Britten but (sorry!) hate the overly fussy Rattle.


No need to apologize for your questionable taste in music - to each his own, eh? -


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Pirates of Penzance" (Faris/Nimbus)
Stanford - Symphony #3 "Irish" (Handley/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps I was sorry for you. :lol:

Just listened to another Four Last Songs and what has long been my favourite recording of the Oboe Concerto (originally from a great LP coupled with a now unavailable performance of the Mozart concerto). Holliger went on th record the work at least two more times but this is the one that I really like.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> A bit more Grisey - this is perhaps more extreme but it holds your attention.
> 
> View attachment 115537


I will say only one thing here:* GO AND BUY IT NOW!!!!!! * Very special CD!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Ponce, Variations sur "Folia de España" et Fugue. Timo Korhonen, gtr (Ondine). I love this music.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I've heard before this quote attributed to Beethoven:
> 
> "Handel was the greatest composer that ever lived. I would uncover my head, and kneel before his tomb."
> 
> No clue as to the veracity of it, but I've often heard it repeated that he was a big fan of Handel.


Ja! When he became older and his health more fragile he said good words about Händel AND Haydn. Before, ha said that he had learned nothing from him (that for Haydn). And, what I know is this, after he admitted that Haydn (maybe also Händel) had (both???) heavily contributed to his music (mostly Haydn with his sonatas) For Haydn, it was OBVIOUS and for this reason I said that he admired only him self (mostly) And, If you want my opinion, he earned the right to do this. ALL Beethoven's Sonatas are between excellent and masterpiece. Haydn's sonatas are between nothing (especially the early ones and look what happened with Badura Skoda) and masterpiece. (this is an example...)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Egmont: Incidental Music To "Egmont", Op.84

Pilar Lorengar.

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - George Szell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115559


*Franz Liszt*

Sonata in B minor
Nuages gris
La note
La lugubre gondola II
Funérailles

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1991


----------



## Enthusiast

I really like this quintet.


----------



## Hiawatha

Grace Williams - Penillion






Doreen Carwithen - Suffolk Suite


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115559
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Sonata in B minor
> Nuages gris
> La note
> La lugubre gondola II
> Funérailles
> 
> Krystian Zimerman, piano
> 
> 1991


The most complete Bm in human history! Horowitz made me to jump from my chair when he played it but Kristian made me not to move on it, like the time was frozen. The Funerales are also great! The best tribute ever to Chopin! GREAT CD!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, M: Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici, MH 119+ Requiem

Ibolya Verebics (soprano), Judit Németh (mezzo-soprano), Martin Klietmann (tenor), József Moldvay (bass)

Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## Jacck

I've been on a Bach binge lately. I listened mostly to his keyboard works - French suites, English suites, WTC. I played the English suites by Robert Levin about 3 times in the last couple of days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*

CD 2


----------



## canouro

*Dvorak: The Symphonies*
Symphonies 1-4 / cd1-cd3
István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JB Henson

*Bach Stokowski* 
Leopold Stokowski conducting an anonymous pickup orchestra (presumably the New York Philharmonic).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 12. Christiane Iven-mezzo and Burkhard Kehring-piano. This is only the 2nd one with female voice.


----------



## Dimace

Now:* Richard, Montserrat and Lennie in Salome!* (Orchestre National de France)

*Unbelievable Montserrat here*! THE Salome! Earthquake performance mainly in the demanding Schluss Szene! Lennie is HUGE also with Strauss. The orchestra pushes (for better performance), supports and follow the singer like an entity (one man) Der Tanz der sieben Schleier also the best! (1978, DG) Very serious Strauss dedicated to his millions of fans.

* and, please, don't forget: *Montserrat sang also Richard's Lieder in 1978-80.* (again with Lennie) Maybe not the 4LS but other with orchestra. No difference. ALL RS Lieder are the BEST in the human history. Die 4LL are from other planet...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert *
_The Piano Trios

Trio In B Flat Major For Piano, Violin And Cello, Op. 99, D898

Trio In E Flat Major For Piano, Violin And Cello, Op. 100, D929
_
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Pinchas Zukerman, violin
Lynn Harrell ‎- cello

London 2-CD
Recordings: Stadthalle, Winterhur
November, 1996

From the Liner Notes:

As for the Trio in B flat, it did not appear until 1836, when it was issued by Anton Diabelli. Its delayed publication enabled Schumann to greet it with an ecstatic review in the *Neue Zeitschrift für Musik*, of which he was editor:

A glance at Schubert's trio, and all miserable human commotion vanishes, and the world shines in new splendour. About ten years ago a Schubert trio in E flat went across ordinary musical life of the day like an angry thunderstorm, it was his hundredth opus. Shortly after, in November 1828 he died. This recently published trio seems to be an older work. It is true that its style does not refer to any earlier period, and it may well have been written a short time before the famous one in E flat major. Intrinsically, however, they bear little resemblance to each other. The first movement, which in the other is inspired by deep indignation as well as boundless longing, is graceful and virginal in the one before us. The Adagio, there a sigh tending to swell to anxiety, is here a happy dream, a rising and falling of genuine feeling . . . In a word, the trio in E flat major is more spirited, masculine and dramatic; this one is more passive, lyric and feminine. Let the work, which be bequeathed to us, be a precious legacy! Time, though producing much that is beautiful, will not soon produce another Schubert!​


----------



## canouro

*Dvorak: Stabat Mater*
Wolfgang Sawallisch, Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part six for late afternoon and evening. Nearly ten hours since my last post and the rain hasn't yet stopped.

_Das wohltemperierte Klavier_ book one BWV846-869 (by 1722):



Piano Sonata no.21 [_Waldstein_] in C op.53 (1803):
Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):
Piano Sonata no.23 [_Appassionata_] in F-minor op.57 (1805):
Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809):


----------



## Itullian

The piano quartets from this phenomenal set..


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, Cond. 1966









*CD #39 FROM : *










*https://www.amazon.com//dp/B007IQWQ88/
*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The madam and me hearing the blackbird singing in the forest outside our house.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: Artaxerxes* Classical Opera Company conducted by Ian Page on Linn








I'm not exactly the biggest fan of 18th century 'serious' opera, the plots are usually pretty conventional and uninteresting (to me). That's pretty much the case here, but the music here is interesting (almost hinting at Mozart- - who may have heard this work when he was in London).

Excellent performance and recording. This is my only recording devoted to Arne - who I'm not that familiar with. I really should try more of his music if this is any way representative.


----------



## Merl

Part of my curent LvB cycle reviews (coming very soon so I wont give the game away too much). All ill say is that the finale of this is one of the better performances in the cycle. Ill leave it there for now.


----------



## Itullian

the string quartets (Quartettto Italiano)) from this great set.
Superb


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 13 in-between practicing myself. One week until my recital with flute/guitar duo and I've been sick...


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Prelude and Fugue in C BWV 547*
Helmut Walcha

Another wonderful discovery! 541 is also great for about 75% of its length.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The madam and me hearing the blackbird singing in the forest outside our house.


Norway must be a magical place. Blackbirds don't sing in our forest, they SQUAWK! No wonder so many great composers are from Europe!

Get well Kjetil!


----------



## Duncan

Much longer day than anticipated thus back with Rattle/CBSO years for second helping...









Britten: An American Overture
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle

Britten: Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra, Op. 21
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Peter Donohoe (piano)

Britten: The Building of the House Overture
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus

Britten: Suite on English Folk Tunes 'A Time there was', Op. 90
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle

Britten: Canadian Carnival Overture, Op. 19
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Wesley Warren (organ)

Thoroughly enjoying this - superbly crafted - beautifully textured multi-layered performance which perfectly captures the composer's intent. Not just "quite good" but rather truly "great" Britten...


----------



## KenOC

Britten's War Requiem, Gardiner's version. One of the great works of the 20th century, if a bit of a downer.


----------



## Andolink

Back to the early days of my CD collecting--


----------



## Rambler

*Legendary Treasures - Martha Argerich Vol. 3* on DOREMI








These live performances are from 1957 - 1965. They include:
- Beethoven: Piano Sonata No, 7
- Schumann: Kinderszenen Op. 15 & Toccata Op. 7
- Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No 3 with the Cologne Symphony Orchestra conducted by Carl Melles.

This disc is a recent purchase. Impressive playing as seems always the case with Martha.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Arcangelo Corelli*
_12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_

Guildhall String Ensemble, 
Robert Salter conducting violinist

RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 2-CD Album
Recorded November 1988 & October 1989 
Forde Abbey, Chard, Somerset

From the Liner Notes:

The relationship between _concertino_ and _concerto grosso_ is also a highly original and complex one: generally the role of the latter is to reinforce the texture at cadential points, thus highlighting the harmonic structure, while at other times basic patterns of the tutti material are elaborated or echoed by the solo group, the impetus and the initiative constantly shifting from the one to the other.

Bach was to explore this potential to its fullest in the Fifth Brandenburg Concerto, but the musical blueprint was already clear in Corelli's Op. 6. Variety of orchestral sonority is carefully controlled for maximum effect, and the colors Corelli was able to achieve are nowhere more clearly illustrated than in the so-called "Christmas" Concerto (Op. 6, No. 8), perhaps his most famous work. The tradition of playing an instrumental concerto at Mass on Christmas Eve may well have originated in Bologna (where Corelli trained as a violinist), but it quickly spread to other musical centers in Italy.

Probably its most distinctive feature was the Pastorale, generally written in a rocking compound meter over a drone-presumably in imitation of the bagpipes associated with the shepherds who left their flocks to visit the Christ-child. Here Corelli achieves a magical effect, with the two solo violins weaving their gently pulsating melodic lines over the drone in the lower strings until, at the final statement, the drone moves to the top of the texture and the melody dies away, the two textures fusing together for the last few bars.


----------



## canouro

*Henry Purcell: Dido & Aeneas*
Simone Kermes, Dimitris Tiliakos, Deborah York
MusicAeterna, New Siberian Singers, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ok! Started on Schubert lied edition 14...


----------



## Marinera

Rococo - Musique À Sanssouci


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Oskaar

Andreae has a lot of beautiful music. The Symphonies are wonderful, romantic and spring like, but not without distorting undertones. The Li-Tai-Pe, is wonderful sung, and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra is fantastic. I really recommend this record.


----------



## flamencosketches

Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Ms. Hahn is great.


----------



## Itullian

Time for some Takacs Beethoven


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115583


*Alexander Scriabin*

Étude, Op. 8 No. 12
Sonata No. 2 (Sonate-Fantaisie), Op. 19
Étude from Three Pieces, Op. 2
Four Mazurkas from Op. 3
Sonata No. 5, Op. 53
Nuances from Four Pieces, Op. 56
Poème from Two Pieces, Op. 59
Sonata No. 9, "Messe Noire," Op. 68
Valse, Op. 38

Yevengy Sudbin, piano

2007


----------



## Hiawatha

William Bolcom - Three Ghost Rags






Alexander Moyzes - Jazz Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## Oskaar

Very lively. Russian composer are not ordinary. This wind music I absolutely brilliant. It is kind of easy listening ove it, but the extra touch.

Good sound.


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms Concerto for Violin & Cello - Zino Francescatti,violin - Pierre Fournier,cello - Bruno Walter


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay confession made ,i was supposed to purchased Jacob Obrejct when it came out but i stumble on narly recording of archiv production deutsche grammophone of a mix of Léonin & Pérotin, guillaume de machaut missa de notre dame , dufay ,actually release in 1956 pro antiqua Staffor Cape , well is it a fairly good recording for it's era , oh yeah you betcha, le grand art= a work of art ,very pleasing release but that not all i got a suprise for yah, since we all know you like suprise hey? ockay here my suprise recording of choice and new purchased for the night Dame de deuil musical offering for margerite ... something ensemble La Morra great song genra repertoire if you dig it, a fairly good recording went unotice, you should grab this one and have a listen.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Boston Symphony Chamber Players, Mozart: Chamber Music for Winds and Strings (includes K581, 407, 370/386b, 298)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 7 in A major, op. 92










Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra, 1955 recording


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 94 in G major "Surprise" :


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Piano sonatas op 10 nos 1-3 "Pathetique".


----------



## Duncan

Too-long-a-day-and-Too-wired-to-sleep-late-night-listening -









Link to the complete album -


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vincenzo Bellini*
_I Puritani_
Opera in Three Acts 
Text by Pepoli

LSO
Richard Bonynge conducting
Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Douglas Robinson, chorus master

Decca ‎- Stereo 3 Vinyl Lp 
1987

From the Liner Notes:

Once his career was launched, Bellini said several times that he wanted to write only one opera a year (an unheard-of musical parsimony for those days). In fact, though he demonstrated his singular musical gifts at an early age, he never had the dazzling facility of Rossini or Donizetti or the early Verdi. His operas cost him time and effort. If they seem extraordinarily spontaneous, fluent, that naturalness he so prized was the result of hard, and calculated work. Hiller has left a description of Bellini's method of composing: "When, seated at the piano, he began to sing his poet's verses, turning and changing them in a hundred ways, testing their various effects, and thinking also of Rubini and la Pasta, his emotion never grew cold. Like a great actor, he felt the emotions of those whom his music inspired, their joy, their sorrow. He wept and rejoiced with them, while his fingers, merely as an aid, caressed some arpeggios on the piano . . ." William Weaver

*Roundheads*
Elvira (daughter of Gualtierro Valton) - Joan Sutherland
Gualtiero Valton (Lord Walter Walton) - Gian Carlo Luccardi
Georgio Valton (Sir George Walton, his brother) - Nicolai Ghiaurov
Riccardo (Sir Richard Forth) - Renato Cazzaniga​
*Royalists*
Arturo Talbo (Lord Arthur Talbot) - Luciano Pavarotti
Enrichetta (Henrietta Maria of France) - Anita Caminada​


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 115583
> 
> 
> *Alexander Scriabin*
> 
> Étude, Op. 8 No. 12
> Sonata No. 2 (Sonate-Fantaisie), Op. 19
> Étude from Three Pieces, Op. 2
> Four Mazurkas from Op. 3
> Sonata No. 5, Op. 53
> Nuances from Four Pieces, Op. 56
> Poème from Two Pieces, Op. 59
> Sonata No. 9, "Messe Noire," Op. 68
> Valse, Op. 38
> 
> Yevengy Sudbin, piano
> 
> 2007


How do you like his playing RockyIII, I am not always convinced.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148, etc.

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> William Bolcom - Three Ghost Rags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Moyzes - Jazz Sonata for Two Pianos


Excellent composers and compositions. Super useful videos! Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, / Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai) Symphony for strings Op.118a.

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; String Quartets: OP. 64

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas part seven this morning.

_Das wohltemperierte Klavier_ book two BWV 870-893 (c. 1740):



Piano Sonata no.26 [_Les Adieux_] in E-flat op.81a (1809-10):
Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814):
Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (1816):


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> Berglund and the COE performing either Brahms or Sibelius......superb!
> Although as Merl will no doubt point out I have yet to hear the remarkable performance of the 5th recorded by the Lappeenranta P.O. in 1926 while on a tour of Lappland....and surprisingly enough conducted by Sami Hyypia's great great uncle!


There's a 1926 recording of Sibelius 5th? Really? Where can I find a copy?


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No 1

Alexandra Silocea

Recorded 2011

Prokofiev's first piano sonata is a favourite of mine, a brief yet lovely piece. Astonishing to think that Prokofiev was only 18 when he wrote it. Silocea is an extremely talented pianist.


----------



## Bourdon

*Weill*

Kleine Dreigroschenmusik


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Sinfonia Concertante

Vera Soukupová (mezzo-soprano), André Navarra (cello)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Duncan

From - *"Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings"*

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
Alexis Weissenberg (piano)

*Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
Karl Leister (clarinet)

*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
Elaine Donohoe (piano)

*Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman (violin)

*Foss: Three American Pieces*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman (violin)


----------



## Bourdon

*Otto Klemperer*

*Klemperer conducts Klemperer .*
Merry Waltz
Symphony No.2
String Quartet No.7


----------



## millionrainbows

Great Pianists of the 20th Century Vol. 4: Claudi Arrau I. This is the first of two 2-CD sets of Claudio Arrau, and this features recordings of the earlier Arrau, supposedly more "modern" than the later Arrau, according to the liner notes by John E. Clark. Excellent notes, indeed, as Clark goes into the "spiritual" aspects of Arrau's aesthetic purpose, "to glorify God." I believe it, after listening to his playing, which is fabulous.

Arrau is quoted as saying "Take the _Chromatic Fantasy_ - it's like a dialogue with God, with the infinite. It is music for the glory of God, but it is never music between one human being and another." This defines for me a crucial difference between the Baroque and the Romantic, and also makes me wonder what was going on in Arrau's head when he was playing and having this dialogue.
The early Arrau is astounding; the 1945 recording of Bach's _Chromatic Fantasy_ is played with very little pedal, and whatever Glenn Gould could do with Bach, Arrau could do it backwards and in Florsheims. He can do that "articulated" touch.

_Iberia_ by Albéniz, recorded just a year later in 1946, is another harmonic revelation, like a harp of the gods; I never heard it like this. The improved fidelity of recording technology, after just one year, is impressive, and this old recording from 1946 in no way detracts from the experience.

The Lizst _Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude_ is another revelation, this time by the "later" Arrau, recorded in 1970. The piece is long, at over 19 minutes, and I can see why Clark describes the piece as often being "interminable," because this is not one of Liszt's fiery showcase pieces, it it religious in nature, and Arrau somehow keeps your attention throughout, with very expressive playing, not one note wasted or passed over; a true act of devotion. Arrau was tuned-in to what Liszt was intending. An amazing experience listening to this spiritual master.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète

Violin concertono. 3 and Cello concerto no.1
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/ Lionel Bringuier conducting.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

Lars Vogt - piano
Christian Tetzlaff - violin
Tanja Tetzlaff - cello


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Widmann. The violin concerto sounds a little like it was cut from the same cloth as the Berg. Widmann's orchestral writing is constantly interesting and inventive.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Johanna Kröde (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Daniel Ochoa (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> How do you like his playing RockyIII, I am not always convinced.


Roger, I hesitate to make any criticism, but since you asked, there are a few times when I get a hint of a feeling that Sudbin may perhaps be concentrating so much on the technical aspects of the pieces, which are apparently rather difficult to play, that he doesn't convey as much emotion as I might like to hear. That said, I enjoy the music and performances very much, and I think the recording quality is as good as it gets.

I have to admit that I haven't heard any other albums of these works for comparison. I think Pletnev has one with a similar program that I would like to hear sometime.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Just beginning with this just arrived box.

CD 1 The Firebird

Chicago Symphony Orchestra Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Will be offline for most of the day so I have the eighth and final instalment of JSB's keyboard works and LvB's piano sonatas lined up for later.

_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (1742-46 - rev. 1748-50 inc.):



Piano Sonata no.29 [_Hammerklavier_] in B-flat op.106 (1817-18):
Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820):
Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat (1821):
Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor (1822):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115622


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor
Humoreske in B flat major

Angela Hewitt, piano

2007

I noticed this album in a post by *Rogerx* a couple of weeks ago. Thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches

^that Hewitt Schumann is a great disc. She's a versatile player.

Current listening:






Beautiful stuff...

(is there a way to properly imbed videos from mobile?)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Hiawatha

Two English Davids who did huge amounts to bring classical music to younger audiences in the 1970s:

*David Munrow *

The Mediaeval Sound






On The Shawm






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Munrow

*David Bedford*

With 100 Kazoos






Sun Paints Rainbows on the Vast Waves






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bedford


----------



## JB Henson

Swingle Singers (l)
Jazz Sebastian Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th from this set ...


----------



## canouro

*Leopold Koželuch - Symphonies *
Concerto Köln


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> Roger, I hesitate to make any criticism, but since you asked, there are a few times when I get a hint of a feeling that Sudbin may perhaps *be concentrating so much on the technical aspects of the pieces,* which are apparently rather difficult to play, that he doesn't convey as much emotion as I might like to hear. That said, I enjoy the music and performances very much, and I think the recording quality is as good as it gets.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't heard any other albums of these works for comparison. I think Pletnev has one with a similar program that I would like to hear sometime.


I don't owe this recording to be perfectly sure what happens with the performance, but you comment didn't surprise me. The few times I bought recordings or listened in the You Tube pianists (in videos) of the new generation (I have also written it many times in previous posts) I had the same feeling with you. Everything is OK (Technik, Sound, Production etc.) except the music. Like eating a famous French recipe from Irish cook.


----------



## Andolink

*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Chamber Music_ (1994-2001)


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "The Merry War" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Bizet - Jeux d'enfants (Duo Crommelynck/Claves)
Chabrier - Espana (Dutoit/London)
German - Welsh Rhapsody (Gibson/EMI)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 4

Patrick Gallois (flute & conductor)

Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä.


----------



## Andolink

*Francesco Durante (1684-1755)*: _Concerti_


----------



## Taggart

flamencosketches said:


> ^that Hewitt Schumann is a great disc. She's a versatile player.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful stuff...
> 
> (is there a way to properly imbed videos from mobile?)


Yes. put "[video]" before the URL and "[/video]" after - no quotes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 14. This one is a 2 cd volume with a soprano & bass-baritone. Think I'll take a non-classical escapade soon...


----------



## Enthusiast

These were mentioned in another thread the other day (I think by Elgar's Ghost) and the reminder was enough to make me want to listen again. I listened to the 1st and 5th symphonies. 12 tone music but very listenable to (even for those who don't get on with Schoenberg and Webern) and with evocative atmospheres.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Taggart said:


> Yes. put "[video]" before the URL and "[/video]" after - no quotes.


[ video ] and [ /video ] (no spaces)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonata in C minor Op. 111 No.32


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

16 German Dances D.738
Piano Sonata No.14 in A minor D.784
Piano Sonata No.16 in A minor D.845


----------



## canouro

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies 38-41*
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115633


*Frédéric Chopin*

The Nocturnes - a selection

Maria João Pires, piano

1996

This is good, relaxing music after being out and about in the rain for half the day. Ugh.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Some Dvorak quartets
Great set.


----------



## Enthusiast

These Kocsis recordings of Bartok orchestral masterpieces are superb!


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 59/1. Guarneri Quartet. Op.95, Op. 130. Inspired by the current thread. The Guarneri Op. 59 is one of my very favourite recordings. Their sweet tone matches the work perfectly. The Takacs perform brilliantly on the later quartets but my only quibble is they stick in the Grosse Fuge into Op. 130. I really prefer to listen to it separately.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 9

RLPO / Mackerras


----------



## deprofundis

Jacob Obrecht - Beauty Farm ensemble, right on this next moment im listening to it.
Very well articulated, warm & passionated, great offering from Austria,on fra bernardo, you can't go wrong whit this one lady & gentelmen.


----------



## Rambler

*Atrium Quartet: Beethoven String Quartet Op.74 'The Harp' & Shostakovich String Quartet No. 5 Op. 92* on Zig Zag








Rather good performances here.

I think Beethoven's 'Harp' string quartet is the easiest of the middle period quartets for a novice listener to enjoy. The earlier Op 59 set(excepting the third) are rather more challenging.

No doubt in my mind that Beethoven is the greatest 19th century master of the string quartet genre. And in the Shostakovich we have a fine example from may be the greatest 20th century master of the genre. But I'm not so convinced he's the greatest - it's a close call with Bartok who may better deserve this accolade.

Any way this is a fine disc - my only recording of the Atrium Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

CD 1


----------



## jim prideaux

at the end of a tiring but rewarding week......

Brahms Symphonies 2-4 and the Haydn Variations.

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## Malx

Andolink said:


> Back to the early days of my CD collecting--
> 
> View attachment 115571
> 
> 
> View attachment 115572


Absolutely nothing wrong with revisiting early acquisitions - in fact I find it is usually very enjoyable.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Elijah
Oratorio, op.70_
English Text by William Bartholomew

Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment
Paul Daniel conducting
Organ - Stephen Doughty

Edinburgh Festival Chorus
David Jones chorus master

Decca ‎2 CD, Album 
1997

From the Liner Notes:

There can be little doubt that Mendelssohn wrote Elijah chiefly for an English audience. It was the great success of St. Paul at Birmingham that spurred him on to completion. Though he worked with a German text - his English was, after all, imperfect - he supervised the translation in minute detail, and spared no pains to ensure that his music would fit the English text. (A few false accents escaped his attention, for example 'ex-tir-pate' in 'Hear us, Baal!'.) He told Bartholomew he would alter the notes to preserve the English Bible version of the text. He came to England in person to conduct the premieres of both the original and the revised versions. There was a continuing love affair between him and the English public (and royalty) which must have been exhilarating, especially compared with the contention he had faced in Germany . . .

Elijah, Bass Baritone - Bryn Terfel
The Widow, Soprano - Renée Fleming
An Angel, Contralto - Patricia Bardon
Obadiah, Tenor - John Mark Ainsley
Soprano - Libby Crabtree
The Queen, Contralto - Sara Fulgoni
Ahab, Tenor - John Bowen
Bass - Neal Davies
Bass - Geoffrey Moses
The Boy - Matthew Munro
Translated By - William Bartholomew

Recorded at Caird Hall, Dundee, 27 August - 2 September 1996
This recording was monitored on B & W Loudspeakers


----------



## Rambler

*Lucerne Festival Historic Performances - Claudio Abbado* on Audite


----------



## Malx

Some invigorating Vivaldi interspersed with a couple of Sinfonias from Caldara played by Queyras and the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin conducted by Georg Kallweit.


----------



## canouro

*Francois Couperin: Keyboard Music, Vol. 2*
Angela Hewitt


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hiawatha

Dutch Masters:

Hendrik Andriessen - Ricercare






Leo Smit - Sextet for Wind Quintet and Piano


----------



## Colin M

R. Strauss Tod und Verklarung von Karajan Berlin

I am returning again to the beautiful ending, where but for a moment I thought I saw infinity. And then I blinked... One composer, one conductor, one orchestra... Three masters at the top of their game testifying to the power of classical music.


----------



## Itullian

Time for some oldsters 
Excellent remaster.


----------



## Malx

Piston, Symphony No 6 - Saint Louis SO, Leonard Slatkin.









Boulez, Dialogue de l'ombre Double from:


----------



## Malx

A set that arrived today:

J S Bach, English Suite No 1 BWV 806 - Glenn Gould.

I have been collecting these particular editions of the Gould Bach recordings over the last couple of years buying when the sets are available new for good prices.









Also played through Suites No 2 BWV 807 & No 3 BWV 808.


----------



## Flavius

Morales: Mass for the Feast of St. Isidore of Seville. Gabrieli Consort & Players/ McCreesh (Archiv)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Australian Singers on Record* on Decca Eloquence







I'm listening to the fourth disc from this 4 CD set of historic recordings of Australian singers. This disc features tenors and baritones from recorded after World War II, and Joan Sutherland and singers of her circle.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _St. John Passion_ BWV 245, Hellmuth Rilling, Bach Stuttgart Collegium, Matthias Goerne

Playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n6KCknb6ioj8XPesWTEkon2BhoEHbSEpQ


----------



## Marinera

Harmonies poétiques et religieuses
2 Études de Concert S. 145 
Valse oubliée Nr. 1 Fis-Dur S. 215
Rhapsodie espagnole S. 254


----------



## Flutter

Disk two of Scriabin's amazing Piano Sonatas (starting with #5):


----------



## Malx

To close this evenings listening:

J S Bach, WTC Book I preludes & fugues 1-12 - Gary Cooper (Harpsichord).


----------



## Joe B

Jan Lukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in motets by Pawel Lukaszewski:










Motette
Adoramus Te, Christe
Pater Noster
Psalmus 120
Beatus Vir, Sanctus Adalbertus
Nunc Dimittis
Beatus Vir, Sanctus Martinus
Psalmus 129
Ave Maria
Ave Maris Stella
Regina Caeli
Alleluia
Juzem Dosc Pracowal
Chrystus Pan Jest Moj Zywot
Sniertelny Mlot W Psiersi Bzije
Przez Cysccowe Upalenia
Zmarly Cloziece
Adventgebet


----------



## JB Henson

Eugene Ormandy: Philadelphia Orchestra -- "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 565"(E. Ormandy, arr.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115653


*Hildegard von Bingen*

The Origin of Fire

Anonymous 4

2004

This album includes 17 hymns, antiphons, etc. Such lovely voices!


----------



## Alfacharger

Raff's two most popular symphonies, #3 and #5.


----------



## 13hm13

Ludwig van Beethoven, The Berlin Symphony Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling, Dresdner Philharmonie, Herbert Kegel ‎- The World of Symphony - Beethoven Symphony No.5 and Symphony No.6 (Pastoral)
Recorded early 1980s (all digital). Orig on vinyl format on East German label, ETERNA (??)
CD released late 1980s on budget LaserLight (Delta Music) label (now bankrupt).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.3 Rhenish*
Sergiu Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

These guys are amazing players. I think it's easier to follow the voices on the two guitars than with one keyboard.


----------



## Biwa

Camille Saint-Saëns

Symphony No. 3 (arr. Guy Bovet as Symphonie Concertante for organ & orchestra)
Tarantella, Op. 6
Romance, Op. 37

Anne Freitag (flute)
Francesco Negrini (clarinet)
Ulrich Meldau (organ of Kirche Enge, Zurich)
Capriccio Baroque Orchestra
Karel Valter (conductor)


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann Piano Concerto - Byron Janis, piano Fritz Reiner Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.67 in F Major, Op.77, No.2

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115655


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Don Giovanni

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2012


----------



## Flavius

Morales en Toledo. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Glossa)


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers -
*








*Oswald von Wolkenstein - (1376 or 1377 - 1445)*


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.958 and D960


----------



## Steerpike

Winding up the day with a couple of lesser known works by British composers.

First up is Richard Arnell's Piano Concerto, written in 1946, commissioned by the Columbia Broadcasting Service (CBS), probably at the behest of Bernard Herrmann. It's a very lyrical and immediately likeable work. The recording I have is from the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates conducting, David Owen Norris as the soloist.

Last up is Sir Granville Bantock's "A Celtic Symphony", written in 1940 - very atmospheric, and quite subdued. The recording is by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with the late, much lamented, Vernon Handley conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák; Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.3 - "The Bells of Zlonice"
For the Saturday symphony thread .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin Piano Concerto No !. This is amazing!


----------



## Dimace

As I have seen all these month I'm member to this wonderful community (I don't like the word ''forum'' it reminds me medicine...) you like and you listen a lot the Sonatas of the Greatest. This is good. We are speaking for the Olympus of the pianistic composition and art. What made me impression (not negativ of course) is that I have seen almost every pianist has played them in your presentations and suggestions but not THE PIANIST. I have seen separately critics for Sonatas you liked, but not something more for THE SONATAS. (Ok... All the Sonatas are TOP. But they are TWO (2) who are giving the hell. TWO who are so FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF strong and difficult, that make the others to look somehow simpler (they are not, but allow me to say this) It is time to look Beethoven's Sonatas with an other eye. *It is time to mention ARTURO BENEDETTI MICHELANGELI.*

Arturo is not a pianist. Period. Is something much more. Is the devotion to this organ. Is the perfection. Is the new beginning from the point all the others have finished with the 88 keys. There is NO other pianist, who, in his hole life, was studying 8 to 10 hours EVERY DAY and a couple more was reading music scores and listening to other great pianist. (the last wasn't necessary, bur certainly had his reasons...) The pianist NEVER played for money. The pianist (like The Greatest) disliked eminently his audience and played ONLY to honor the composer. (and he did it perfectly) The GREAT misanthrope, who earned the privilege to ignore every pianist and every critic, the one who established the term ''pianistic perfection beyond perfection'' or, when a student is very laborious and talented, to call him "Arturo"

Today I will give you one video with him. The next days I will start with the recordings and suggestions. I'm sure that, by this time, EVERY FFFFFFF recording of Beethoven's Sonatas you have, will be thrown (don't throw Annie, please) away and for you (at least the friends are hot with Piano Sonatas) is starting the Arturo era.* An era will be NEVER end!*

_(the sonatas I mentioned, it is clear from the video title, are the 11th and 12th. We are speaking for the FFFF hell. The word difficult is undervalue.) _ (listen also the Schubert! I'm not very specialized with this sonata, but I can assure you that also here he is playing like it is no tomorrow for him... THE GOD IN FRONT OF THE PIANO! FFFF the Brahms. I didn't listen the Ballades... :lol: :lol: which are SUPER, SUPER, SUPER, SUPER)


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Sonates 2 & 3
Nicolas van Poucke.

180 gram vinyl.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Stabat mater/ Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Die Feen

Linda Esther Gray (Ada), Kari Lövass (Farzana), Krisztina Laki (Zemina), John Alexander (Arindal), June Anderson (Lora), Roland Hermann (Morald), Kurt Moll (Der Feekönig), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Gernot), Cheryl Studer (Drolla), Roland Bracht (Stimme Gromas), Karl Helm (Harald).

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## Malx

A gentle start to the day:

Purcell, Songs & Airs - Emma Kirkby.


----------



## Merl

Started with Dvorak's Symphony 1 with Serebrier (today's Saturday Symphony) then moved on to the much better 7th from the same set (playing as I type this). Excellent account.


----------



## canouro

*Claudio Monteverdi ‎- Vespro Della Beata Vergine *
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## sonance

Mel Bonis: Piano Quartets
Mozart Piano Quartet (mdg)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Triple Concerto

Maria João Pires (piano), Gordan Nikolitch (violin), Tim Hugh (cello), Lars Vogt (piano),
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just finished Dvorak's 1st - a work I very rarely hear but it is this week's SS. Actually, it has many attractive passages. If it were only shorter.


----------



## flamencosketches

Flutter said:


> Disk two of Scriabin's amazing Piano Sonatas (starting with #5):


That is a KILLER album. Took me a bit to appreciate Ashkenazy's more restrained approach to Scriabin, but it totally works, at least in the sonatas themselves which have some element of classical restraint under the chaotic surface.

Current listening:









Haydn, String Qt. op.76 no.4 in B-flat major "Sunrise". Takács Quartet. The sun is coming up here in Georgia, fitting listening.


----------



## Duncan

*The Official Saturday Listening Project -

Exploring the collected works of Vladimir Ashkenazy... *









I embark upon this ambitious listening project for two reasons -

a.) Ashkenazy is a brilliant musician who consistently combines craftsmanship with artistry that I have unjustly neglected and unfairly overlooked in favour of wildly temperamental pianists that I subconsciously gravitated to because their erratic mood swings and thoroughly unprofessional behaviour led me to intuitively believe that I was in the company of kindred spirits and thus would be in all likelihood far more entertaining companions to be with...

and

b.) I needed to widen rather than deepen my knowledge of the standard and not-so-standard repertoire of piano music as I found myself replying with "It's Rachmaninoff" almost without exception when asked to identify an unfamiliar composition when requested by someone to do so.

Much like my tendency to identify "Ravel" as the author of every orchestral work that I didn't have the vaguest idea as to the identity of because I was far too busy listening to twelve different versions of every symphony that Mahler and Bruckner wrote I relied upon "It's Rachmaninoff" (said with unhesitating authority and confidence despite knowing full well that it probably wasn't and besides they wouldn't know that I didn't know otherwise they wouldn't ask me in the first place) to identify every piano composition that I wasn't familiar with (which was most to be quite honest as I'm strong on violinists, violists, and cellists and weak on pianists, harpsichordists, and accordion players) because people seemed oddly pleased and immensely satisfied with that answer and they would then go away which was the end result that I was most desirous of seeing...

And so... the beginning of my ambitious Saturday listening project to explore the collected works of Vladimir Ashkenazy...

I begin with -

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30* - (a bit ironic, eh?)
London Symphony Orchestra
Anatole Fistoulari
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)









and

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
London Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - organ works, a set I will be dipping into throughout the day.

On acquiring this set one question which sprang to mind was how the music would compare with that of Franz Schmidt's almost exact contemporary and one of the last great composers for organ from the Romantic era, Max Reger. Ironically, the original version of Schmidt's first extant organ composition was composed during the same year in which Max Reger produced his last, so could this be an augury that one man's output for the organ is the possible anointed successor to that of the other?

To further this idea of continuation Schmidt's output has some connective tissue with that of Reger's. Reger was a prelude and fugue specialist steeped in Bach and Beethoven and he often opted for organ composition in order to showcase this particular aspect of his talent - as Schmidt was also of the Austro-German tradition and no less a craftsman perhaps it was hardly surprising to discover that preludes and fugues make up a considerable percentage of his own organ output. Both men composed organ pieces which are substantial in scale but in a stylistic sense it's akin to comparing Styrofoam to sawdust - Schmidt's music comes over as having its fair share of air and light whereas Reger's is often austere and thicker in texture, but whatever the differences in character both yield up riches in their own particular ways.

That said, there is one rather more glaring difference between Schmidt and Reger, at least in terms of career-juggling. Reger, despite heavy commitments from teaching, conducting and playing, was from the beginning a prolific composer who could seemingly multi-task at will (although chronic overwork did contribute to his demise aged 43). Schmidt, unlike Reger, put composition aside to a large degree in deference to his main career for at least twenty five years, first as an orchestral cellist and then in academia at the Vienna Conservatory - between 1896 and 1921 the only works of substance to emerge were his two operas and the first two symphonies.

As a result, the majority of Schmidt's output (including all thirteen of his acknowledged organ works) appeared only in the final fifteen years of his life, thus rivalling the likes of César Franck and Leoš Janáček in the autumnal purple patch stakes. By the time this impressive run of Schmidt's had got under way, Reger - who in terms of volume composed over three times as much music in twenty five years as Schmidt did in forty - had already been dead for about eight years.

_Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ in D [based on _The Royal Fanfares_ from the opera _Fredigundis_] (1916 - rev. 1924):
_Fantasy and Fugue_ in D (1923-24):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat (1924):
_Toccata_ in C (1924):
_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor (1925):
_Four Little Chorale Preludes_ (1926):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C (1927):
_Fugue_ in F (1927):
_Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ (1928):
_Chorale Prelude_ - variations on Joseph Haydn's _Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser_ a.k.a. _Emperor's Hymn_ (1933):
_Chorale Prelude_ - variations on the hymn _Der Heiland ist erstanden_ [_The Saviour is Risen_] (1934):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A (1934):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in A-flat (1935):


----------



## haydnguy

*Shostakovich, Weinberg. Kobekin *

This is only available to stream or download an MP3 (U.S. Amazon) but the Weinberg has gotten unusually good reviews. I have this on my Want List when they get their stock in.

Anastasia Kobekina - cello


----------



## flamencosketches

@Dimace. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli was great... I listened to his first volume of Debussy Préludes as soon as I woke up this morning. He is not my all-time favorite in Debussy (that would be Walter Gieseking) but he's a close second. Plus, he wasn't a Nazi


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major

Zuill Bailey

North Carolina Symphony- Grant Llewellyn .


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

The second disc of this treasure box

Petrushka & The Rite of Spring

The Cleveland Orchestra

Pierre Boulez


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Keyboard Concerto No.3 in D Major, BWV 1054

Murray Perahia on piano with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575/ Weber: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A flat major, Op. 39

Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

The second disc of this set (one that I really enjoy).


----------



## Vasks

*Clementi - Overture in C (D'Avalos/ASV)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 70, No. 1 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Krommer - Oboe Concerto, Op. 52 (van den Hauwe/Eufoda)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht, Karajan/Berlin. Pretty cool. Almost like Brahms meets Wagner, albeit with a darker touch.


----------



## Hiawatha

Federico Mompou:

Impresiones Intimas






El Pont


----------



## Forsooth

Alfacharger said:


> Raff's two most popular symphonies, #3 and #5.


Yet another composer I am not familiar with! Thanks for posting. From Britannica.com:

"Joachim Raff, in full Joseph Joachim Raff, 1822-1882, German composer and teacher, greatly celebrated in his lifetime but nearly forgotten in the late 20th century.

Raff became a schoolteacher in 1840 and taught himself the piano, violin, and composition. After early compositional efforts influenced by Felix Mendelssohn and Robert Schumann, he joined ranks with the new German school of Franz Liszt and Richard Wagner, and from 1850 to 1856 he was Liszt's assistant in Weimar. Raff was a piano teacher in Wiesbaden from 1856 to 1877.

_Composing in almost every genre, Raff was extremely prolific and was commonly regarded by his contemporaries as the peer of Johannes Brahms and Wagner._

From 1877 until his death he was the highly esteemed director of the Hoch Conservatory in Frankfurt. Raff produced 11 symphonies, concerti for various instruments, operas, choral and chamber music, and piano works."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115699


*Franz Liszt *

Favourite Piano Works

Jorge Bolet

1995 compilation of 1978-1985 recordings


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-1845): Wind Quintet No.3 in C Minor

Das Reich'sche Quintet: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Hans Peter Westermann, oboe -- Lisa Kievit-Ziegler, clarinet -- Wilhelm Helms, horn -- Christian Beuse, bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau: Sonata in E flat major, Sonata in A minor & Sonatina in C major

Jens Luhr (piano)


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> @Dimace. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli was great... I listened to his first volume of Debussy Préludes as soon as I woke up this morning. He is not my all-time favorite in Debussy (that would be Walter Gieseking) but he's a close second. Plus, he wasn't a Nazi


I don't believe that Walter was more or less Nazi than Richard, Furtie, Herbie, etc, guys all they had chosen to survive (playing the admirer role for the horror regime) than to go to the graveyard (I have written a lot about this FFFFFFFFF period of our 20th century FFFFFFF history) And, as also I have written, Walter has done well! Why to lose his life? Why to leave the German soil? Is this bravery? One way or an other, without the Amis, the crazy monster had ruled the entire world. (no sacrifice is for nothing... But so many BRILLIANT minds lost for something futile, like the resistance against the DEVIL)

You know my opinion for Debussy... But if is played from Arturo, I say is a MUST to be heard. An experience.

Walter, like Arturo, were very ''cool'' in front of the piano. Is the piano school I admire. They are playing (technically) effortless the music (notes) and they are concentrating to the esthetical elements of the score.

Thanks for the comments, my friend!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Wooden Prince from this set. Not Bartok's greatest score but there's some good music in it.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The second disc of this set (one that I really enjoy).
> 
> View attachment 115696


To be honest, Monteverdi is the composer I prefer from the old Italian School. (and Scarlatti, because as a piano student, I played almost every of his sonatas to make better my fingers touch, without great success. They remained heavy... :lol: ) OK. Great music, without further comments from me...


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach: 6 Brandenburg Concertos / 4 Orchestral Suites*
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.79 in F Major

Antal Dorati leading the Philhamonica Hungarica


----------



## Malx

A disc I hadn't played for a while:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Some Mozart piano sonatas preformed by Daniel Barenboim; 11th one ATM.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The Wooden Prince from this set. Not Bartok's greatest score but there's some good music in it.
> 
> View attachment 115702


I once saw it complete with a ballet as it should and it was an overwhelming experience. The conductor was Antal Dorati.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 1. Belohlavek: Czech Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. Excellent performance of this early work.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great disc.


----------



## Hiawatha

Remembering Nicolas Economou (1953-1993).

Sixteen Etudes for Children:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Economou


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 115701
> 
> 
> Kuhlau: Sonata in E flat major, Sonata in A minor & Sonatina in C major
> 
> Jens Luhr (piano)


That Sonatina in C major is one of the few piano pieces I can play in full  Kuhlau is awesome, and underrated.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I don't believe that Walter was more or less Nazi than Richard, Furtie, Herbie, etc, guys all they had chosen to survive (playing the admirer role for the horror regime) than to go to the graveyard (I have written a lot about this FFFFFFFFF period of our 20th century FFFFFFF history) And, as also I have written, Walter has done well! Why to lose his life? Why to leave the German soil? Is this bravery? One way or an other, without the Amis, the crazy monster had ruled the entire world. (no sacrifice is for nothing... But so many BRILLIANT minds lost for something futile, like the resistance against the DEVIL)
> 
> You know my opinion for Debussy... But if is played from Arturo, I say is a MUST to be heard. An experience.
> 
> Walter, like Arturo, were very ''cool'' in front of the piano. Is the piano school I admire. They are playing (technically) effortless the music (notes) and they are concentrating to the esthetical elements of the score.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, my friend!


Couldn't have put it better myself (re: that "school" of piano playing; I love Wilhelm Kempff for this too). As for Herr Gieseking's political leanings, I'm certainly clueless beyond what I've heard. All I know is that Artur Rubinstein believed with strong conviction that he was a card carrying Nazi and denounced him viciously for it. But alas, you are right, and that's just a fact of life that many millions of Germans were forced to go along with a regime they either wanted nothing to do with or did not understand in full. Of course, this isn't absolution for anyone. It's just that I wouldn't know where to draw the line.

Maybe we should all stop listening to all German or Austrian musicians of the 20th century altogether, just to err on the side of caution? :lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

Boxed set - Sacred Masterpieces

Karl Richter - conductor

Listening to 'Magnificat' (BWV 243)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 15. Only 20 volumes to go...


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.11, No.2, Ben 341

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Laszlo Paulik and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## AeolianStrains

Finished this classic. Hogwood and AAM, Purcell: Dido & Aeneas.









Think I'll listen to Christie's King Arthur next, but first comes this version.


----------



## canouro

*Erasmus Van Rotterdam / Praise of Folly*
Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XXI, Louise Moaty, Marc Mauillon, René Zosso, La Capella Reial De Catalunya ‎


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 from this ...


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Schubert lied edition 15. Only 20 volumes to go...


You make it sound like a chore


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony by way of spotify as I don't have a recording of this symphony in my collection.

Dvorak Symphony No 1 - LSO, Rowicki.

Sorry, for this listener this is not a patch on the mature Dvorak Symphonies I enjoy 5, 6, 7, & 8.
As others have stated I believe it is too long with the inspiration it does have spun out too thinly, shame as I really did want this to be a find for me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Malx said:


> You make it sound like a chore


Sorry! At that moment it felt a bit like a chore, since the classical I've heard has only been Schubert lieder since tuesday. I'm enjoying it all


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier ‎- Motets Avec Symphonies*
Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet, Véronique Gens


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: Chamber works & solo piano pieces* on APR








Lesser known music by Alkan, a contemporary of Chopin and Liszt. He was a formidable piano virtuoso, but somewhat reclusive.

This is a two CD set, including premiere recordings of the chamber music.

Alkan's music is quite a contrast to the music of Chopin and Liszt. It is not as winningly romantic as these composers. I doubt it will ever be as popular. Not exactly loveable, but there is a lot of interest in this music.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Robert Schumann*
_The Revolutionary Masterpieces_

Charles Rosen, Piano

_Impromptus on a Theme of Clara Wieck, Op.5 (First Edition)	
Davidsbündlertánze, Op.6 (First Edition)
Carnaval, Op.9 Scenes Mignones Sur Quatre Notes
Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.11
Kreisleriana, Op.16 (First Edition)
Poems for the Piano (First Version Of The Fantasy In C Major, Op.17)​_
Nonesuch Digital, 3 Lp
1984

From the Liner Notes:

"Schumann was the most personal, the most eccentric, and in some ways the most individual of Romantic composers - so much so that the more classical and tough-minded Chopin thought that *Carnaval* was not even music. This eccentricity shows itself not only in Schumann's habit of ascribing his music to Florestan and/or Eusebius (the complementary sides of his personality), but in the music itself, with its unpredictable rhythmic shifts, its unresolved harmonies, its daring poetic simplicity." Charles Rosen


----------



## senza sordino

Guitarpalooza

Segovia plays about 40 miniatures for guitar and transcriptions for guitar. Fantastic performer.









Narciso Yepes plays some Spanish music: Sanz, Mudarra, Narvaez, Soler, Sor









Miloš Karadaglić plays Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, de Falla Homenaje, Danza del Molinero, Rodrigo Invocacion y danza, Fantasia para Gentilhombre. Terrific performance. Clear, crisp plays, no scratches or slides. 









Graham Anthony Devine plays Walton, Maxwell Davies, Rawsthorne, Berkeley, Bennett









Craig Ogden plays William Walton Five Bagatelles, Arnold Serenade for guitar and strings, Berkeley Concerto for guitar, Arnold Concerto for Guitar. The guitar concerto by Sir Malcolm Arnold is truly special.


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on Decca








Easy listening following on from the rather less easy Alkan discs I've just heard.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Paysages et Marines; Deux Sonatines; Septuor a vents; Sonate s sept. Ensemble initium, Ensemble Contraste (timpani)


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Nocturnes & Haydn Symphony No 44 two pieces that make up the majority of CD 6 from this nice box of live recordings:


----------



## WVdave

Walter Gieseking ‎- Souvenirs
Angel Records ‎- 35488, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## Score reader

Bruckner Symphony No. 4


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies 3 and 8.

Walter and the CSO.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes. Recueil I. 115; Sonate pour violoncelle; Vingt Chansons bretonnes. Recueil II; Vingt Chansons bretonnes. Recueil III. Bruns, Ishay (hanssler)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Paganini Sonatas for Violin and Guitar

CD #23 FROM:









*


----------



## Guest

Passionate playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Easter*

The Wiener Hofburgkapelle,they really know how to perform these Gregorian Chants


----------



## Itullian

Seems I enjoy the "little" symphonies more these days
2 & 4 today.
Pretty good set.


----------



## Flavius

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex; Les Noces. Mariinsky Soloists, Orch. & Chorus/ Gergiev (Mariinsky)


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_The Four Symphonies_

*Symphony No. 3 in F Major, Op. 90*

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting

Columbia Masterworks
3 Lp Box, 1973

_From the Liner Notes:_

The Third is the shortest of Brahm's symphonies, and the most subtle and original. It is so tightly knit that it seems to have but a single point of view. It is a heroic work, especially in its striding outer movements; yet it ends in a deep, quiet calm. Even this is a remarkable touch for its time; no other major symphony before had moved to a quiet conclusion. The glory of Brahms Third Symphony is that no other ending could appropriately cap its musical progression.

It is a symphony of great contrasts, despite its tightly knit construction. The great, surging opening theme of the first movement sets into motion a titanic struggle, resolved not long afterward by subsidiary material of a much more lyric nature; Yet, this opening theme, and especially its first three notes, persists as a "motto" for much of the rest of the Symphony. It becomes a pendant movement, and it constantly pushes for attention in the finale. Only the third movement, a simple, poetic intermezzo, seems to stand by itself as a momentary digression in the forward surge of the work.

Even the harmony is full of mystery. Both first movement and finale tend to vacillate in the most fluid way between major and minor; a theme will take shape in one key, and then slide into the other. There are storms toward the end, but the deep serenity of the final measures seem to sum up and shine with the light of Romanticism.


----------



## LezLee

Found this completely by accident when looking for something else. It's really rather nice.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 D804 (Op. 29) 'Rosamunde'*
Leipzig String Quartet


----------



## Captainnumber36

A Couple Mozart Piano Concertos.

It's 20 and 27.


----------



## KenOC

Muzio Clementi, Symphonies 1 and 2.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Tristan Und Isolde Highlights_

_Soprano Vocals - Kirsten Flagstad
Baritone Vocals - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Blanche Thebom
Orchestra - Philharmonia Orchestra
Tenor Vocals - Ludwig Suthaus_​
The Philharmonia Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting

No Liner Notes tonight, finishing up last years taxes here in the states. What better mood music while doing this chore than some Wagner?


----------



## Colin M

Janacek Mladi Oslo Philharmonic Wind Soloists

At the dawn of the twentieth century.... what part of the orchestra do we emphasize ove the traditional strings? I see the coming of Gershwin’s infatuation with woodwinds in this forward thinking piece. Part of a great set that includes Dvorak’s Wind Serenade.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Colin M said:


> R. Strauss Tod und Verklarung von Karajan Berlin
> 
> I am returning again to the beautiful ending, where but for a moment I thought I saw infinity. And then I blinked... One composer, one conductor, one orchestra... Three masters at the top of their game testifying to the power of classical music.


One of the most transcendent endings I know. It's incredibly touching, cathartic, heavenly, out of this world.


----------



## Steerpike

Returning to my favourite British composer this evening, I'm giving Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia Antartica a rare spin. For some reason, I'd always considered this to be one of his inferior symphonies, perhaps thinking its origin as film music somehow compromised its validity and made the piece too episodic. I now understand that RVW didn't simply string a few sections from the film music together into some sort of extended suite here, but actually revisited much of it with specific themes in mind for the piece as a whole. While much of the work is certainly pictorial, it does nevertheless succeed as a coherent piece. I have to say I've really enjoyed it (despite oddities like wind machines and an organ), and I won't be neglecting it for so long again.

The recording I have is by the London Philharmonic, conducted by Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Littlephrase

Claude Debussy- The Martyrdom of Saint Sébastien (Michael Tilson Thomas, LSO)


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Vivaldi, Rundfunk-Kammerorchester Leipzig, Herbert Kegel ‎- Concerti / Sinfonia „Al Santo Sepolcro"
Label:ETERNA ‎- 8 26 096
Format:Vinyl, LP, Stereo 
Country:German Democratic Republic (GDR)
Released:1971
Genre:Classical
Style:Baroque


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel and Debussy piano trios.


----------



## Hiawatha

Marie-Claire Alain plays Litanies by Jehan Alain:


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers -*









*Leonel Power - (1370 to 1385 - 1445)*

*John Dunstaple - (c. 1390 - 1453)*

Link to complete album -


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Disc 1, Boulez's (and many others') first traversal of Anton Webern's complete works. Really enjoying it so far. What a great composer, I had underestimated him.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies -12-45-13-14-15

Prague Chamber Orchestra/ Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Duncan

Steerpike said:


> Returning to my favourite British composer this evening, I'm giving Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia Antartica a rare spin. For some reason, I'd always considered this to be one of his inferior symphonies, perhaps thinking its origin as film music somehow compromised its validity and made the piece too episodic. I now understand that RVW didn't simply string a few sections from the film music together into some sort of extended suite here, but actually revisited much of it with specific themes in mind for the piece as a whole. While much of the work is certainly pictorial, it does nevertheless succeed as a coherent piece. I have to say I've really enjoyed it (despite oddities like wind machines and an organ), and I won't be neglecting it for so long again.
> 
> The recording I have is by the London Philharmonic, conducted by Bernard Haitink.


I'll have to give the Haitink/LPO version a listen - if you're interested this is the Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra recording from 2004 -









*Symphony No.7, 'Sinfonia Antartica' : I Prelude*






*Symphony No.7, 'Sinfonia Antartica' : II Scherzo*






*Symphony No.7, 'Sinfonia Antartica' : III Landscape*






*Symphony No.7, 'Sinfonia Antartica' : IV Intermezzo*






*Symphony No.7, 'Sinfonia Antartica' : V Epilogue*


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ravel and Debussy piano trios.


Who are the performers captain?


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Concertos, Nocturnes, Sonatas.

Piano Concerto Nos; 5 and 6 
Benjamin Frith (piano), Northern Sinfonia David Haslam conducting;


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre De La Rue: Masses

Missa Almana/ Missa de Sancto Antonio/ Missa Puer natus est nobis/ Missa Tous les regretz

Beauty Farm


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony by way of spotify as I don't have a recording of this symphony in my collection.
> 
> Dvorak Symphony No 1 - LSO, Rowicki.
> 
> Sorry, for this listener this is not a patch on the mature Dvorak Symphonies I enjoy 5, 6, 7, & 8.
> As others have stated I believe it is too long with the inspiration it does have spun out too thinly, shame as I really did want this to be a find for me.
> 
> View attachment 115714


All the great composers didn't make good 1st and 2nd symphony. It is a logical explanation: They made experiments with the form, style, structure etc. The first 2 symphonies of Tschaikowsky (example) are VERY melodic, but they have serious structural problems. The first 2 of Bruckner (0 and 00) are simply unacceptable. (student's works...) The Greatest's first two are not very special for his statue. (with the 3rd started to dominate the musical universe) etc... Other composers (like my Master) who has composed 1 or 2 symphonies in a mature stage of their carrier, they don't have such problems. They KNEW the away to compose, they already had the experience. ONLY Brahms and Scriabin, I believe, they hadn't problems with their first symphonies. Are VERY well made, without weak points. But, Johannes, is a smaller (much smaller) Beethoven. He followed (all his carrier long) the Greatest like a dog his master. Alexander was GENIOUS! His first works are SUPERIOR than the last, when he had lost completely his mind. His 1st symphony (my opinion) is something from another planet, another universe, another dimension. (Dvorak, developed very normally, as a composer. His last symphonies are the best.)

*I like also Vaughan's first symphonies more than the last. Hubert Parry's last symphonies are much better than the last. Wallace's EVERYTHING is top... Not to be forgotten!)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## brahmsgirl

obviously:
Brahms: Violin Sonata no. 1 G major, Op. 78, "Regensonate"


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> All the great composers didn't make good 1st and 2nd symphony. It is a logical explanation: They made experiments with the form, style, structure etc. The first 2 symphonies of Tschaikowsky (example) are VERY melodic, but they have serious structural problems. The first 2 of Bruckner (0 and 00) are simply unacceptable. (student's works...) The Greatest's first two are not very special for his statue. (with the 3rd started to dominate the musical universe) etc... Other composers (like my Master) who has composed 1 or 2 symphonies in a mature stage of their carrier, they don't have such problems. They KNEW the away to compose, they already had the experience. ONLY Brahms and Scriabin, I believe, they hadn't problems with their first symphonies. Are VERY well made, without weak points. But, Johannes, is a smaller (much smaller) Beethoven. He followed (all his carrier long) the Greatest like a dog his master. Alexander was GENIOUS! His first works are SUPERIOR than the last, when he had lost completely his mind. His 1st symphony (my opinion) is something from another planet, another universe, another dimension. (Dvorak, developed very normally, as a composer. His last symphonies are the best.)
> 
> *I like also Vaughan's first symphonies more than the last. Hubert Parry's last symphonies are much better than the last. Wallace's EVERYTHING is top... Not to be forgotten!)
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Oh but I love the first two Beethovens.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

Yo-Yo Ma (cello).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Early morning listening.....


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> All the great composers didn't make good 1st and 2nd symphony. It is a logical explanation: They made experiments with the form, style, structure etc. The first 2 symphonies of Tschaikowsky (example) are VERY melodic, but they have serious structural problems. The first 2 of Bruckner (0 and 00) are simply unacceptable. (student's works...) The Greatest's first two are not very special for his statue. (with the 3rd started to dominate the musical universe) etc... Other composers (like my Master) who has composed 1 or 2 symphonies in a mature stage of their carrier, they don't have such problems. They KNEW the away to compose, they already had the experience. ONLY Brahms and Scriabin, I believe, they hadn't problems with their first symphonies. Are VERY well made, without weak points. But, Johannes, is a smaller (much smaller) Beethoven. He followed (all his carrier long) the Greatest like a dog his master. Alexander was GENIOUS! His first works are SUPERIOR than the last, when he had lost completely his mind. His 1st symphony (my opinion) is something from another planet, another universe, another dimension. (Dvorak, developed very normally, as a composer. His last symphonies are the best.)
> 
> *I like also Vaughan's first symphonies more than the last. Hubert Parry's last symphonies are much better than the last. Wallace's EVERYTHING is top... Not to be forgotten!)
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Dimace, I am at a great disadvantage to you in that I cannot analyse the weakness of structure and form of the works of any of the composers I listen to. I rely on my ears and my reaction to what I hear to determine how much I like something. 
It may be that I subconsciously hear these weaknesses in the construction of the work but simply don't recognise them.
With regard to all most composers having weaker early symphonies I can see your point up to a point - Mozart being the most obvious illustration that I can think off. However I can offer Mahler as someone whose first two Symphonies are, for me at least, the real deal. I also prefer Beethoven's first and second symphonies over the ninth - a symphony I think is greatly overrated, sacrilege I know please forgive me but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## Malx

An interesting disc which blends together piano works from four composers:

Bartok, Ligeti, Kurtag, Eotvos.
Played by Dana Ciocarlie whose name I recognised from the Schumann complete piano works box I bought for a song a couple of years ago.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony by way of spotify as I don't have a recording of this symphony in my collection.
> 
> Dvorak Symphony No 1 - LSO, Rowicki.
> 
> Sorry, for this listener this is not a patch on the mature Dvorak Symphonies I enjoy 5, 6, 7, & 8.
> As others have stated I believe it is too long with the inspiration it does have spun out too thinly, shame as I really did want this to be a find for me.
> 
> View attachment 115714


Yes, not a great symphony. I also have spent most of my life feeling that Dvorak's symphonies from 5 onwards are the ones to hear. But, slowly and over time, I have found myself greatly valuing 3 and 4 and, perhaps to a lesser extent, 2. They have flaws and show too obviously a range of influences but they also have a lot of glorious music. I am listening to them quite often at the moment.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A long-overdue listen to one of Offenbach's best-loved operettas, based loosely and irreverently on the Trojan prince Paris's wooing and abduction of the King of Sparta's wife, a state of affairs which triggered the Trojan War. Offenbach's music is at its most sparkling and his most renowned librettists are also on top form.

This recording from 2000, featuring Felicity Lott (Helen, Queen of Sparta), Yann Beuron (Paris) and Michel Sénéchal (Menelaus, King of Sparta), has the added advantage of conductor Marc Minkowski restoring some of the material from the original version which was dropped after the premiere (and presumably cut from subsequent editions), something he also did with his recording of _Orphée aux enfers_ with Natalie Dessay and Laurent Naouri.

Jacques Offenbach - _La belle Hélène, ou Le jugement de Paris_ - _opéra bouffe_ in in three acts [Libretto: Ludovic Halévy/Henri Meilhac] (1864):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Dimace, I am at a great disadvantage to you in that I cannot analyse the weakness of structure and form of the works of any of the composers I listen to. I rely on my ears and my reaction to what I hear to determine how much I like something.
> It may be that I subconsciously hear these weaknesses in the construction of the work but simply don't recognise them.


Modest as ever, Malx. I suspect, though, that you do hear structural weaknesses because I feel sure you hear and respond to the arguments and narratives in the music you love. Like me, you probably can't analyse it or even point to where the weaknesses are, but I suspect you do feel them. Your response to Dvorak 1 may demonstrate this.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another disc from the wonderful orchestral Bartok series from Kocsis. He constantly out-Fischers Fischer!


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Charles Villiers Stanford: String Quartets nos. 3, 4 and 7
Dante Quartet (somm)










now:
Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi: Complete Violin Sonatas
Andrew Manze, violin; Richard Egarr, harpsichord (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Malx

Galina Ustvolskaya, Concerto for piano, string orchestra and timpani

Sofia Gubaidulina, 'Introitus' Concerto for piano and chamber orchestra.

both played by Alexi Lubinov (the dedicatee of the Ustvolskaya piece), Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, conducted by Heinrich Schiff.


----------



## Rogerx

Gottschalk - Complete Works for Orchestra

Michael Gurt (piano), Melissa Barrick (soprano), Anna Noggle (soprano), Darryl Taylor (tenor), Richard Ziebarth (bass-baritone) & John Contiguglia, Richard Contiguglia, Angela Draghicescu, Chin-Ming Lin, Joshua Pepper (pianos)

Hot Springs Festival Symphony Orchestra, Richard Rosenberg.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

What to say about this beautiful music so well performed than just listen and being transported to other spheres.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op.77
Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Conductor - Fritz Reiner
Orchestra - Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op.35
Composed By - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Conductor - Fritz Reiner
Orchestra - Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Bischoff; Symphony No. 1 Op. 16 in E major

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## flamencosketches

Previously Colin Davis/Concertgebouw, Haydn's 95th symphony. Previously Vänskä/Minnesota, Sibelius' 5th. Mahler, Haydn, Sibelius... I'm getting to be a real TCer now


----------



## Enthusiast

I have many recordings of Messiaen's POW quartet but this was my first. It is coupled with an excellent and forthright Chronochromie from Dorati.


----------



## janxharris

This was uploaded just a couple of days ago:

György Ligeti, Requiem - Ensemble intercontemporain - Chœur National Hongrois


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 115763


*Frédéric Chopin*

The Legendary 1965 Recording

Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

Originally recorded 1965, digitally remastered 1999


----------



## flamencosketches

^Her performance of the C-sharp minor Scherzo is the absolute best IMO. She is probably the greatest living pianist in my eyes.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Dvorak, Kubelik, Berlin PO. Now, symphony No. 2. Oddly enough, the only thing this brings to mind is Charles Ives' first two "normal" symphonies, kind of a friendly nationalism, with friendly little melodies coming in on the strings. The orchestration is similar to Ives.


----------



## Hiawatha

Frederick Delius - Florida Suite (Re-edited Beecham)

Groves/Welsh Opera Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

The second disc from this:


----------



## sonance

Listening to discs that have spent already a lonesome life on the shelves. What a joy to relisten ...

Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger: La Villanella
Johannette Zomer, soprano; Pino de Vittorio, tenor, Hans-Jörg Mammel, tenor; L'Arpeggiata/Christina Pluhar (alpha)


















For those interested: Here's an appetizer:


----------



## flamencosketches

That Mahler was actually really good! Never been much a fan of his, though I think I started off on the wrong foot - first I ever heard of his was the massive 8th symphony. Still think that the 4th symphony was a tad bit overlong, but if all of his symphonies were around the 45-50 minute mark, I'd certainly listen to him a lot more :lol: of course, he would be a totally different composer in that case, but what can you do. 

Reiner's Chicago Symphony sounded excellent. Crystal clear. 

Current listening: Juilliard String Quartet, Bartók's SQ No.4. Just as good as the 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

String Quartet, Op. 50 No. 1 in B flat major/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major/ String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major

Modigliani Quartet.


----------



## Biwa

Magnus Lindberg:

Tempus fugit
Violin Concerto No. 2

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu (conductor)


----------



## millionrainbows

I never know what to say about opera. It's just something I listen to every now & then to try to penetrate it.


----------



## cougarjuno

don't remember when or where I picked this up, but was looking for the Alkan etude and the disc included Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet so it was a win-win.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> I never know what to say about opera. It's just something I listen to every now & then to try to penetrate it.
> 
> View attachment 115769


Me either. I'm no opera guy, but I enjoy bits and pieces here and there. Only full opera I've listened to was Don Giovanni, once. It was great and really kept my attention, but now I feel little draw to return to it. The Magic Flute lost me somewhere in act two, though it had some awesome moments. I would love to become a true opera-head like some here, really appreciate the great works: Figaro, Tristan, the Ring, Falstaff, La bohème, etc... certainly a lifetime of rich musical experience out there in the genre. But as of now it's not for me.

Anyway, current listening:






Has a slight Wagnerian feel to it, which I think he was trying to avoid, but is at the same time VERY French sounding.


----------



## bejart

Charles Avison (1709-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, Op.4, No.2

Pavlo Beznosiuk on violin with the Avison Ensemble


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to "L'Olympiade" (Ng/Signum)
D. Scarlatti - Two Sonatas in A, K.322 & 323 (Kipnis/EMI)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 3 (Rolla/Hungaraton)
Viviani - Selections from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
J. S. Bach - Concerto for 4 Harpsichords (Pinnock/Archiv)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The second symphony from this set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just got an e-mail regarding this and it's on spotify


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## canouro

*Dvorak: The Symphonies*
Symphonies 5-9, In Nature's Realm, Carnival, Scherzo capriccioso, My Home / cd3-cd6
István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ Snap! I have returned to this wonderful box to hear the 3rd symphony again. From the opening bars (in this account anyway) you know you are in the presence of greatness! That's how it seems to me. He may not always know what to do with his ideas but he often has a pretty good shot at it.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - La Fida Ninfa - highlights


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Trio Sonata No.3 in G Major

Michal Kanka and Frantisek Host, cello -- Jiri Hudec, double bass -- Jaroslav Tuma, harpsichord


----------



## Hiawatha

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Organ Prelude on Rhosymedre






Gabriel Fauré - Requiem in D minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Always a comforting companion with these cantatas,so shockingly beautiful.:angel:

CD 3


----------



## Enthusiast

To end today's listening. A pioneering blast from the past.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, English Suites Nos 4 & 5 BWV 809 & 810 - Glenn Gould.









Edit - I let the disc play on through BWV 811.


----------



## 13hm13

Delius* - Wallfisch* / Little* / RLPO* / Mackerras* ‎- Paris/Violin And Cello Concerto/Cello Concerto
Label:EMI Eminence ‎- CD-EMX 2185, EMI Eminence ‎- CDM 7 64175 2
Format:CD, Album 
Country:UK & Europe
Released:1991
Genre:Classical
Style:Contemporary, Neo-Romantic


----------



## Itullian

Complete piano music, Thibaudet


----------



## Hiawatha

Haitians:

Occide Jeanty - Carte Blanche






Ludovic Lamothe - 5 Piano Pieces


----------



## Common Listener

Telemann - Table Music (Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel, Archiv Produktion) One of my favorites.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Dimace, I am at a great disadvantage to you in that I cannot analyse the weakness of structure and form of the works of any of the composers I listen to. I rely on my ears and my reaction to what I hear to determine how much I like something.
> It may be that I subconsciously hear these weaknesses in the construction of the work but simply don't recognise them.
> With regard to all most composers having weaker early symphonies I can see your point up to a point - Mozart being the most obvious illustration that I can think off. However I can offer Mahler as someone whose first two Symphonies are, for me at least, the real deal. I also prefer Beethoven's first and second symphonies over the ninth - a symphony I think is greatly overrated, sacrilege I know please forgive me but that's my personal opinion.


Everyone of us is listening common songs, I believe. Let us say a song of the great Phil Collins. When a song is starting, we have a theme. The main theme. Also we have a melodic line (how the theme is moving) and a tempo. At the late stages of the song, I'm sure, that no one of you have forgotten the beginning of the song. Because, normally speaking, the main theme was running through out the piece till to the end. Imagine this to a much larger scale. We are starting a symphony and, at the end of it, we have forgotten the beginning. It is like a voyage from Southampton to NY. We will be a week at the sea, but we MUST not forget from where we have started and where we are heading. This is the structure! The GPS of every successful musical composition.

What I have to listen to understand this, you will ask me. *Bruckner's 9th! * By far the best structural symphony in the human history. The main TA TA TATA, theme will chase you to the very end. (Yes, there is also The Greatest's Eroica. But its form is simpler. Very classic three part symphony. The Greatest hadn't had the obligation to transport the main theme to the end. He spread it masterfully to the first movement and after he was free for further themes and new developments.) But Bruckner's 9th has also three movements! NO! He has ONE! The greatest symphony entity in the music history! Gathering and spreading clouds in the northern sky. Riding on them to meet the creator. You hear this at the very beginning, you hear this at the very end and everything between. And not only with your soul, which cries from agony, but also with your ears. And despite its unbelievable complexity, it is clear to you what is happening every FFFF second: WE ARE FLYING! You, at the shores of Main, other friends at the cliffs of Cornual, I, looking the East Sea.

So! Beethoven's 7th. Bruckner's 9th. Tchaikovsky's 5th. (GREAT STRUCTURE and clear through out idea what is happening, without extreme complexity)

*You said something for Mozart. The Romanian said, that after Bruckner was (in his last Symphonies) the MOST complex composer in the music history. This is Mozart's magic: From the Small Night Music to Requiem and to the Last Symphonies. A paranoid way to the Parnassus, I can not understand. Two men, in the body of one. This is schizophrenia, but a wonderful one. 
Mahler... The second and the first are GREAT. But the first too easy, like a composition (for his standards) Compare these with the 7th... The sooner you have forgotten the beginning (trust your ears) ''smaller'' the composition worth.

To finish with this. Schubert tried with his late symphonies to craft the perfect structure. He did it! But through (excellent made) repetitions. These made the works unbelievable difficult to be played well from a normal orchestra and, for the newcomers a little bit monotonous. Go, embrace the Austrian (Anton). Listen every Symphony of him from Sergiu, Günter and Wolfgang for one month. Make intervals to listen sporadically Beethoven's 3rd and 7th (and the Choral Fantasy) and the 1st of Scriabin (this guy was the Einstein of music, before to lose his mind. Period.) Nothing else. After, listen any symphony you want. You will throw the CD out of the window and you will never come back to conventional symphonies. (this is of course an exaggeration)


----------



## Itullian

gorgeous recording


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ Snap! *I have returned to this wonderful box* to hear the 3rd symphony again. From the opening bars (in this account anyway) you know you are in the presence of greatness! That's how it seems to me. He may not always know what to do with his ideas but he often has a pretty good shot at it.
> 
> View attachment 115775


You will ALWAYS return to this one. Believe me. Istvan MADE Dvorak the composer who all of us admire! He took from him the 110% and brought it on the podium. After is Macal. And after NOTHING, than a cold dinner made from the finest ingredients. Thanks for the comment. It was SUPER successful.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony.

Sanderling and the BSO


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ Snap! I have returned to this wonderful box to hear the 3rd symphony again. From the opening bars (in this account anyway) you know you are in the presence of greatness! That's how it seems to me. He may not always know what to do with his ideas but he often has a pretty good shot at it.
> 
> View attachment 115775


Glad to see the 3rd getting some recognition........it is one symphony I have frequently mentioned in a number of different circumstances.The central slow movement is wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Wow...this guy has phenomenal technique in order to play these fiercely difficult Preludes and Fugues. Great sound--very life-like. (Qobuz 16/44.1)


----------



## Rambler

*Nicholas Angelich - Dedication* on Erato















A cycle of dedications from one composer to another. We have here: -
- Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
- Schumann: Kreisleriana
- Chopin: Etudes Op. 10 Nos 10 & 12

A fine disc. I really like the Schumann.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.9 in C Major, KV 73

Alessandro Arigoni directing the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Sibelius - Symphony No 5

Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor op. 125










Was not impressed with this recording.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Sonatas K282, K330 & K332 - Andreas Staier (fortepiano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Rachmaninoff was the last of the Romantics, thanks to a socio-cultural time warp which existed in the Soviet Union. The Piano Concertos, especially No. 3, comparing it to Argerich's.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Everyone of us is listening common songs, I believe. Let us say a song of the great Phil Collins. When a song is starting, we have a theme. The main theme. Also we have a melodic line (how the theme is moving) and a tempo. At the late stages of the song, I'm sure, that no one of you have forgotten the beginning of the song. Because, normally speaking, the main theme was running through out the piece till to the end. Imagine this to a much larger scale. We are starting a symphony and, at the end of it, we have forgotten the beginning. It is like a voyage from Southampton to NY. We will be a week at the sea, but we MUST not forget from where we have started and where we are heading. This is the structure! The GPS of every successful musical composition.
> 
> What I have to listen to understand this, you will ask me. *Bruckner's 9th! * By far the best structural symphony in the human history. The main TA TA TATA, theme will chase you to the very end. (Yes, there is also The Greatest Eroica. But its form is simpler. Very classic three part symphony. The Greatest hadn't had the obligation to transport the main theme to the end. He spread it masterfully to the first movement and after he was free for further themes and new developments.) But Bruckner's 9th has also three movements! NO! He has ONE! The greatest symphony entity in the music history! Gathering and spreading clouds in the northern sky. Riding on them to meet the creator. You hear this at the very beginning, you hear this at the very end and everything between. And not only with your soul, which cries from agony, but also with your ears. And despite its unbelievable complexity, it is clear to you what is happening every FFFF second: WE ARE FLYING! You, at the shores of Main, other friends at the cliffs of Cornual, I, looking the East Sea.
> 
> So! Beethoven's 7th. Bruckner's 9th. Tchaikovsky's 5th. (GREAT STRUCTURE and clear through out idea what is happening, without extreme complexity)
> 
> *You said something for Mozart. The Romanian said, that after Bruckner was (in his last Symphonies) the MOST complex composer in the music history. This is Mozart's magic: From the Small Night Music to Requiem and to the Last Symphonies. A paranoid way to the Parnassus, I can not understand. Two men, in the body of one. This is schizophrenia, but a wonderful one.
> Mahler... The second and the first are GREAT. But the first too easy, like a composition (for his standards) Compare these with the 7th... The sooner you have forgotten the beginning (trust your ears) ''smaller'' the composition worth.
> 
> To finish with this. Schubert tried with his late symphonies to craft the perfect structure. He did it! But through (excellent made) repetitions. These made the works unbelievable difficult to be played well from a normal orchestra and, for the newcomers a little bit monotonous. Go, embrace the Austrian (Anton). Listen every Symphony of him from Sergiu, Günter and Wolfgang for one month. Make intervals to listen sporadically Beethoven's 3rd and 7th (and the Choral Fantasy) and the 1st of Scriabin (this guy was the Einstein of music, before to lose his mind. Period.) Nothing else. After, listen any symphony you want. You will throw the CD out of the window and you will never come back to conventional symphonies. (this is of course an exaggeration)


Another wonderful post Dimace - a lot of food for thought.

What I was trying to say was - having had no musical education I struggle to adequately express in a manner that I am happy to share any thoughts that may be regarded as being of a musically technical nature.


----------



## CR Santa

I did enjoy that, Thanks.


----------



## Rambler

*From Melba to Sutherland: Australian singers on record* on Decca Eloquence








I'm listening to the first disc from this 4 CD set of historic recordings of Australian singers. This disc includes Melba abd the Marchesi school singers, plus some other early sopranos, mezzo's and contraltos, tenors, baritones and basses.

Allowances have to be made for the quality, many tracks were recorded in the 1900's - the earliest in 1902!


----------



## pmsummer

TITULI
CATHEDRAL IN THE THRASHING RAIN
*Stephen Hartke*
The Hilliard Ensemble
- David James - countertenor
- Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
- Steven Harrold - tenor
- Andreas Hirtreiter - tenor
- Gordon Jones - baritone
Michelle Makarski - violin
Lynn Vartan - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Javier Diaz - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Donald Crockett - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

MISHIMA
_Film Music_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
Michael Reisman - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Vivaldi: Gloria RV588*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.4
Sergiu Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic *

The playing on here is excellent as is the interpretation.

Sawallisch, my preferred interpreter and recording, has a swing and energy to it. It feels natural and spontaneous. It was my introduction to the composer and has remained my reference across all four Symphonies.

Celibidache's approach illuminates a lot of detail and captures a distinct feeling in the piece. This performance has power and grace and is paced organically - it feels right. Much like Celibidache's Brahms, his Schumann makes a very positive impression.

Sawallisch remains my favourite interpreter of Schumann's Symphonies, but Celibidache would be a strong second in this piece despite some strong competition.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vladimir Horowitz
Vault Treasures*

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Variations, Sérieuses, Op. 54	
Wedding March And Variations After Liszt _​
*Franz Liszt*
_Funéailles 
The Valse Oublieé, No. 1 
Sonetto Del Petrarca, No. 104 
_​
*Vladimir Horowitz*
_Rákoczy March​_
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LVT-1043
Vinyl, LP, Mono

From the Liner Notes:

In addition to being a brilliant young composer and pianist, Mendelssohn early began to fight for better taste in music among his contemporaries. At a time when the name of Bach had practically been forgotten, except among a few musicians, Mendelssohn with the help of the young varitone and actor, Devrient, took on at 20 the formidable task of bringing to performance for the first time since the composer's death Bach's *Passion According to St. Matthew*. This was to be only the first of many crusades on Mendelssohn's part to bring significant works of the masters to the listening public of his day.

To Liszt, one of the chief functions of instrumental music was to convey a poetic impression or experience. Among his lyrically descriptive piano pieces, a fine example is the _*Sonetto del Petrarca, No. 104*_, one of three *Sonnets After Petrarch* composed in the late 1830's, during Liszt's and the Countess d'Agoult's sojourn in Italy. Petrarch's words are in each case preface to the piano versions.


----------



## RockyIII

I was in my car driving for about 7-1/2 hours today and listened to satellite radio about half the time. Here are the highlights:

*Anton Dvořák* - Violin Concerto, Berlin Philharmonic/Honeck with Anne-Sophie Mutter

*Howard Hanson* - Symphony No. 2, Cincinnati Pops Orchestra/Kunzel

*Julius Röntgen* - The Jotunheim Suite, unsure of the orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gabriel Fauré: Requiem
Nigel Short & the London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble, Tenebrae, Grace Davidson (Soprano) & William Gaunt (Baritone)
*
I had this piece in mind and chose a recording which I am less familiar with. This was recorded live in May 2012 at St. Giles', London. So far, I am enjoying this recording.


----------



## Colin M

Hiawatha said:


> Jean Sibelius - Symphony No 5
> 
> Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker


.

Currently listening to the same piece as performed by Berglund Helsinki : ). Beautifully rendered.


----------



## Rambler

*Ariel Quartet: Brahms Quartet No.2; Bartok Quartet No.1* on AVIE








I'm finishing this evening's listening with this CD, and it's pretty good.

I just love the chamber music of Brahms. This quartet is very satisfying. As is the Bartok, although he was yet to find his mature voice.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F major, op.68

Charles Mackerras, Scottish chamber orchestra:










Enjoyed this recording was not too fast or too slow.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Keyboard Concertos 1-7. Perahia/ ASMF. Some favourite Bach albums.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms; Schumann: Sonata Nr.3 in f; Papillons, Fantasie in C. Kempff (BBC)

Brahms: Lieder. Norman, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 2 in D major, op. 36

Simon Rattle, Wiener Philharmoniker










Enjoyed this recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

Colin M said:


> .
> 
> Currently listening to the same piece as performed by Berglund Helsinki : ). Beautifully rendered.


I listened to this in the morning too  Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra. Great modern sound, great conductor. It's almost "too" clean at times though.

Current listening:









Wilhelm Kempff - Brahms op.116 Fantasien. Brahms' piano works in the 110s are all genius. Some of the best piano miniatures in the whole repertoire, IMO.


----------



## Hiawatha

Amy Beach - Dreaming






E.J. Moeran - Summer Valley


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Gilles Binchois - (ca. 1400 - 1460)*

_Gilles Binchois - Chansons
Ensemble Gilles Binchois/Dominique Vellard, Dominique Vellard (director)
Ensemble Gilles Binchois_

Link to complete album -


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV: 15-17-32-17-19


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Sextet in D Major, Op.23, No.5, G.458

Ensemble 415: Chiara Banchini and Enrico Gatti, violins -- Emilio Moreno and Wim ten Have, violas -- Roel Dieltiens and Kathi Golhl, cellos


----------



## 13hm13

Ludwig van Beethoven
Coriolan Overture, Op 62

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor

(The renowned acoustics of Musikverein + VPO + Muti = is the the best Coriolan ??? you tell me!)


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start (initially with Pat Metheny).......

Kertesz and the LSO performing Dvorak's 8th and 9th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Gabriel Fauré: Requiem
> Nigel Short & the London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble, Tenebrae, Grace Davidson (Soprano) & William Gaunt (Baritone)
> *
> I had this piece in mind and chose a recording which I am less familiar with. This was recorded live in May 2012 at St. Giles', London. So far, I am enjoying this recording.


If you hadn't enjoyed it, it means simply that you don't like this kind of music. One of the five BEST requiems in music history, very charismatic and characteristic like ALL Faure's music and, I believe you noticed it, a work is living in your mind after the end of the performance. Faure isn't very difficult to be conducted (his music makes circles...) but is FFFFF difficult for the orchestra to play him nicely. (like Liszt's piano compositions, for example.) He demands from ALL the strings tremendous dexterity and especially from the cellos everything! (I don't know why. If I can remember correctly, his fist work was also something for violin and not for Organ. Faure, like his teacher Sait Saens, was very good organ player) Thanks for your suggestion! I will try it. I'm great admirer of Faure and Frank.


----------



## Biwa

Rued Langgaard: 
Symphonies 2 & 6
Upaaagtede Morgenstjerner (Unnoticed morning stars)

Jacob Gade: 
Tango Jalousie 'Tango Tzigane'

Anu Komsi (soprano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Sakari Oramo (conductor & violin)


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> Dimace, I am at a great disadvantage to you in that I cannot analyse the weakness of structure and form of the works of any of the composers I listen to. I rely on my ears and my reaction to what I hear to determine how much I like something.
> It may be that I subconsciously hear these weaknesses in the construction of the work but simply don't recognise them.
> With regard to all most composers having weaker early symphonies I can see your point up to a point - Mozart being the most obvious illustration that I can think off. However I can offer Mahler as someone whose first two Symphonies are, for me at least, the real deal. I also prefer Beethoven's first and second symphonies over the ninth - a symphony I think is greatly overrated, sacrilege I know please forgive me but that's my personal opinion.


I agree with you on Mahler. When I started to listen to him, the majority people advised me to start with #4. Most felt that was the best one to start. Then I went back to #1 and went from there.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came and dropped this at my front door on Saturday. Taking my first spin.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO.

Shumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

A real shame he did not record the 1st and 4th ( on reflection I do believe I have already made the same point in a number of previous posts so apologies)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I agree with you on Mahler. When I started to listen to him, the majority people advised me to start with #4. Most felt that was the best one to start. Then I went back to #1 and went from there.


I started with the 1st (DG, LP) and after I listened the 8th (DG, music cassette, with Ozawa. maybe...) I like the large scale music and I was very impressed from the 8th. It was also very solid (based on Latin Hymns and Faust) like a work, something I could easily follow and enjoy. The 4th is melodic, but ,more demanding. The 7th is the superstar of his symphonies. It has everything. Nevertheless I prefer the 2nd and the 8th.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 115804
> 
> 
> *Gilles Binchois - (ca. 1400 - 1460)*
> 
> _Gilles Binchois - Chansons
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois/Dominique Vellard, Dominique Vellard (director)
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois_
> 
> Link to complete album -


Lovely CD, that one.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Parsifal

Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor)

Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 115804
> 
> 
> *Gilles Binchois - (ca. 1400 - 1460)*
> 
> _Gilles Binchois - Chansons
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois/Dominique Vellard, Dominique Vellard (director)
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois_
> 
> Link to complete album -


Très belle ! :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Barbireau*

and Jean Pullois,Obrecht & Mattheus Pipelare


----------



## Enthusiast

Recent talk and my mention of relatively early Dvorak suggesting that he was not always able to develop his ideas coherently, led to my wanting to listen to Elgar's 1st. He may not have known where to go with that wonderful nobilmente theme that opens the work? There have been several exceptional recordings of the work in recent years and this is one.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante

Boris Giltburg (piano).


----------



## Duncan

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Henryk Szeryng (violin)*

*Martinon: Violin Concerto, Op. 51
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Henryk Szeryng (violin)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A mixed and impressive album.


----------



## flamencosketches

Previously, Reiner's Mahler 4th. So good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part one today.

Some may think that Weill's career took off only after hitting the jackpot in 1928 with _Die Dreigroschenoper_, but he wrote a number of interesting works in the few years leading up to that - and with no shortage of success or critical acclaim either.

_Der Protagonist_ is Weill's second-oldest surviving stage work and is an example of the _plot-within-the-plot_ style, involving a group of strolling players and focussing on the tension that exists between their overbearing leader and his sister (who might actually be his wife) - in effect a variation on the _Pagliacci_ theme. Weill hadn't yet developed the skewed cabaret sound for which he was to become famous but then the storyline is hardly appropriate for it - the music here is often closer to the turn-of-the-20s expressionist style of Paul Hindemith. The work might not be that of the 'fully-formed' Weill, but it remains an assured work for a composer only in his mid-20s and proved that Weill had a natural affinity for drama.

The two follow-up works, _Der neue Orpheus_ and _Royal Palace_, are shorter than _Der Protagonist_. _Der neue Orpheus_ takes the Orpheus/Euridice myth and places it in modern Berlin, thus making it an example of a pocket-sized _zeitoper_ in all but name, the work's designation as a cantata notwithstanding. And it packs a lot into its modest running time of little over a quarter of an hour.

_Royal Palace_ is arguably the first stage work in which Weill's soon-to-be familiar jazz/cabaret soundworld manifests itself, albeit intermittently. Again a distortion of a Hellenic myth moved to a modern setting, a woman (loosely based on Deianira, who became the wife of Hercules) is relentlessly pursued at the Royal Palace hotel by three men - husband, previous lover and would-be lover. Rather than making a choice she instead denies them all by opting for death.

_Mahagonny-Songspiel_ a.k.a. _Little Mahagonny_ was conceived as a 'teaser' work for what became three years later the large-scale opera _Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ - a surreal Brechtian satire about a trio of ne'er-do-wells who find refuge in an unspecified location, take it over and turn it into a neo-Babylonian honeypot of vice, corruption and greed. Many of the trademark Weill elements are now slotted into place within the half-hour prototype which also includes the two famous songs sung in English, _Alabama Song_ and _Benares Song_.

_Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act op.15 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1924-25):



_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
_Royal Palace_ - opera in one act op.17 [Libretto: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):



_Mahagonny-Songspiel_ - 'scenic cantata' in three parts [Libretto: Berthold Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann ***] (1927):










(*** Hauptmann's lyrical contributions remained uncredited)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale"; Ouvertüre "Leonore III"

V.P - Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## LezLee




----------



## RockyIII

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 115804
> 
> 
> *Gilles Binchois - (ca. 1400 - 1460)*
> 
> _Gilles Binchois - Chansons
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois/Dominique Vellard, Dominique Vellard (director)
> Ensemble Gilles Binchois_
> 
> Link to complete album -


Thanks for the link. I'm listening to the album on YouTube now. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Shchedrin - Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 4 & 5

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Rossignol
Le Chant du Rossignol

The Cleveland Orchestra Pierre Boulez


----------



## Merl

An excellent set. Thoroughly enjoying revisiting it. Number 4 (playing now) is an absolute joy. Up there with Sawallisch.


----------



## Vasks

_Album title tracks got a hearing_


----------



## Duncan

My personal first choice - elegant reading well-paced - followed by Giulini/VPO DG- 1986 and Haitink/Amsterdam Concertgebouw '78...


----------



## RockyIII

*Pyotr Ilyitch Tchaikovsky*

The Seasons

Brigitte Engerer, piano

1982


----------



## Enthusiast

3, 4 and 5 from this set, a set that is for me in a class of its own.


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos.

Concerto in A major, D.96/ Violin Concerto in A minor D115/ Violin Concerto in B minor, D.125/ Violin Concerto in C major, D2/ Violin Concerto in F major, D67

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Karajan/Berlin (1980's) One of the highlights of this set and a frequent play, despite the sometimes harsh digital sound in the ff passages.


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Karajan/Berlin (1980's) One of the highlights of this set and a frequent play, despite the sometimes harsh digital sound in the ff passages.


Probably Karajan's best Eroica. Totally agree about the original brittle, glassy, dodgily-balanced recording but check out the remaster. It sounds splendid.


----------



## canouro

*Johann David Heinichen - Dresden Concerti*
Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## Hiawatha

Ariel Ramirez

Misa Criolla : Gloria






Manuel Ponce

Estrellita






Alberto Ginastera

Estancia Suite


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn* andante con variationi
*Mozart* piano sonata K331 & K576
*Beethoven* 7 bagatelles
*Mendelssohn * Variations Sérieuses


----------



## Marinera

C.P.E. Bach Sonata for violin and fortepiano H512 & H545/ A.Beyer - E.Stern
J.S. Bach sonata arr. for flute and guitar BWV 1020 / Piccinini - Brasil Guitar Duo

















Earlier

C.P.E. Bach Sonata for violin and fortepiano H513 and H514 same cd with Beyer/Stern

Boccherini Quartet No.5 in F minor/ La Real Camara









Blasco De Nebra - Pastorela No.6 / Javier Perianes









I don't seem to move past B's today.

Except, I forgot, there was a T in the morning two Telemann's trio sonatas 42:d10 & 42:a1 / F. Biondi - Tripla Concordia on Dymanic. T in the morning :lol: It's possibly not my day for words.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'd almost forgotten quite how good these are. I listened to the Military and the Clock (100 and 101).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Selections from this set. Just finished #1. Up next #3, #5, #6, and maybe #9.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part one today.
> 
> Some may think that Weill's career took off only after hitting the jackpot in 1928 with _Die Dreigroschenoper_, but he wrote a number of interesting works in the few years leading up to that - and with no shortage of success or critical acclaim either.
> 
> _Der Protagonist_ is Weill's second-oldest surviving stage work and is an example of the _plot-within-the-plot_ style, involving a group of strolling players and focussing on the tension that exists between their overbearing leader and his sister (who might actually be his wife) - in effect a variation on the _Pagliacci_ theme. Weill hadn't yet developed the skewed cabaret sound for which he was to become famous but then the storyline is hardly appropriate for it - the music here is often closer to the turn-of-the-20s expressionist style of Paul Hindemith. The work might not be that of the 'fully-formed' Weill, but it remains an assured work for a composer only in his mid-20s and proved that Weill had a natural affinity for drama.
> 
> The two follow-up works, _Der neue Orpheus_ and _Royal Palace_, are shorter than _Der Protagonist_. _Der neue Orpheus_ takes the Orpheus/Euridice myth and places it in modern Berlin, thus making it an example of a pocket-sized _zeitoper_ in all but name, the work's designation as a cantata notwithstanding. And it packs a lot into its modest running time of little over a quarter of an hour.
> 
> _Royal Palace_ is arguably the first stage work in which Weill's soon-to-be familiar jazz/cabaret soundworld manifests itself, albeit intermittently. Again a distortion of a Hellenic myth moved to a modern setting, a woman (loosely based on Deianira, who became the wife of Hercules) is relentlessly pursued at the Royal Palace hotel by three men - husband, previous lover and would-be lover. Rather than making a choice she instead denies them all by opting for death.
> 
> _Mahagonny-Songspiel_ a.k.a. _Little Mahagonny_ was conceived as a 'teaser' work for what became three years later the large-scale opera _Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ - a surreal Brechtian satire about a trio of ne'er-do-wells who find refuge in an unspecified location, take it over and turn it into a neo-Babylonian honeypot of vice, corruption and greed. Many of the trademark Weill elements are now slotted into place within the half-hour prototype which also includes the two famous songs sung in English, _Alabama Song_ and _Benares Song_.
> 
> _Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act op.15 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1924-25):
> 
> 
> 
> _Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
> _Royal Palace_ - opera in one act op.17 [Libretto: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
> 
> 
> 
> _Mahagonny-Songspiel_ - 'scenic cantata' in three parts [Libretto: Berthold Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann ***] (1927):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*** Hauptmann's lyrical contributions remained uncredited)


I tried to give you 100 likes, but the FFFFF programm accept only one! TOP post!


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Shchedrin - Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 4 & 5
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits.


Very big composer the Rodion. Despite he was very close to the Red Regime he kept character making GOOD music and no bulls... for the glory of the FFF Party. He was also GREAT transcriber and music arranger. SUPER!


----------



## Malx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Selections from this set. Just finished #1. Up next #3, #5, #6, and maybe #9.


This set was one of the first complete Beethoven sets I bought and I still rate it highly.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## deprofundis

Johannes Ciconia -Opera omnia double album one is made by La morra ensemble, one iis Diabolus in musica, i dont know what to think yet seem decent but why is ciconia sung in only female voice , the instrumental part is sweet. And im listening to Josquin Miserere dies on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## RockyIII

*Leoš Janáček*

Sinfonietta

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Mackerras, conductor

1981, reissued 2013

part 1: 




part 2:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

One for strings and one for wind.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> I tried to give you 100 likes, but the FFFFF programm accept only one! TOP post!


Thanks, D. I'm guessing that not too many TC members are familiar with much of Weill's output so I thought a 'mini-guide' to these works might be helpful.


----------



## 50iL

Sup! I'm new around here, been looking for some recommendations. I'm currently really digging Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra/6 String Quartets and Schnittke's String Quartets Nos. 1-3. I mostly enjoy modern classical, but I'm also a sucker for some romanticism (Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, etc). Please, do give me some more composers! I've gotten my hands on some Ligeti, Joep Franssens, Stravinsky (already love Petrouchka/Sacre du Printemps/Firebird), and Xenakis. Anyone I'm missing?


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Andolink

50iL said:


> Sup! I'm new around here, been looking for some recommendations. I'm currently really digging Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra/6 String Quartets and Schnittke's String Quartets Nos. 1-3. I mostly enjoy modern classical, but I'm also a sucker for some romanticism (Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, etc). Please, do give me some more composers! I've gotten my hands on some Ligeti, Joep Franssens, Stravinsky (already love Petrouchka/Sacre du Printemps/Firebird), and Xenakis. Anyone I'm missing?


Nope. That about covers it.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi - Concerti per Violino IV "L'Imperatore"*
Riccardo Minasi, Il Pomo d'Oro


----------



## Guest

BIS' latest wunderkind. He plays well, but the repertoire is not engaging for me. Great sound.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georg Friedrich Händel*
_L'Allegro, Il Penseroso Ed Il Moderato_

The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner directing
The Monteverdi Choir

Erato ‎- 2 CD, Album
Recorded Jan. 1980, All Saints Church Tooting Graveney, London.

From the Liner Notes:

London experienced the worst cold in its recorded history during the winter of 1740; the Thames was frozen over for weeks on end and the theatres had to be closed down for a while. For Handel it was a time of crisis: his great years as an opera composer - the role in which he first came to London in 1710 - were over, while his finest oratorios still lay in the future. He had suffered the first of several strokes, and at one point seems to have considered leaving England, his adopted country, for good. Yet in seventeen days he produced one of his most prodigiously inventive, varied and characteristically English works entitled _L'Allegro, Il Penseroso Ed Il Moderato_. It was given five performances in the Theatre Royal, Lincoln's Inn Fields, to an audience that had to be enticed there with the promise that the theatre was "secur'd against the cold".

It is based on Milton's pair of allegorical poems (c. 1632) _L'Allegro_ and _Il Penseroso_, which are cunningly rearranged by Handel's trusted librettist Charles Jennens, who added a third part of his own, _Il Moderato_ . . . The point of Jennens' third part is that it suggests a template, rational and characteristically 18th-century-English reconciliation of these two extremes. John Eliot Gardiner

Bass Vocals - Stephen Varcoe
Soprano Vocals - Jennifer Smith, Marie McLaughlin, Michael Ginn, Patrizia Kwella
Tenor Vocals - Maldwyn Davies, Martyn Hill


----------



## Bourdon

*Palestrina*

Missa Papae Marcelli - Kyrie

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina

Directed By - Paolo Da Col Ensemble - Odhecaton


----------



## deprofundis

Bourdon said:


> *Palestrina*
> 
> Missa Papae Marcelli - Kyrie
> 
> Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
> 
> Directed By - Paolo Da Col Ensemble - Odhecaton


This seem far out genieous sweet offering , i love the works of Giovanni Pierre-Luigi da Palestrina , have you heard Missa Iste Confessor\ missa Sine Nomine on Lyricord very powerful Palestrina missa here.


----------



## Score reader

*Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - Kirov Orchestra / Valery Gergiev
*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Duncan

50iL said:


> Sup! I'm new around here, been looking for some recommendations. I'm currently really digging Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra/6 String Quartets and Schnittke's String Quartets Nos. 1-3. I mostly enjoy modern classical, but I'm also a sucker for some romanticism (Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, etc). Please, do give me some more composers! I've gotten my hands on some Ligeti, Joep Franssens, Stravinsky (already love Petrouchka/Sacre du Printemps/Firebird), and Xenakis. *Anyone I'm missing?*





Andolink said:


> Nope. That about covers it.


:lol::lol::lol: - 30 seconds faster and it would have been me getting those laughs!


----------



## D Smith

Britten: String Quartets 1-3. Doric String Quartet. Another fabulous album from the Doric. They perform the Britten with incisiveness and insight, as good as I've ever heard. For filler they've included 3 Britten Divertimentos and Purcell Fantasies. Highly recommended.


----------



## haydnguy

50iL said:


> Sup! I'm new around here, been looking for some recommendations. I'm currently really digging Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra/6 String Quartets and Schnittke's String Quartets Nos. 1-3. I mostly enjoy modern classical, but I'm also a sucker for some romanticism (Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, etc). Please, do give me some more composers! I've gotten my hands on some Ligeti, Joep Franssens, Stravinsky (already love Petrouchka/Sacre du Printemps/Firebird), and Xenakis. Anyone I'm missing?


Welcome to Talk Classical!!


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

Taking this for a first spin, now.

Daniel Muller-Schott, Violoncello
Angela Hewitt, Piano


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Marinera

Disk 4, and now 2


----------



## pmsummer

LE PHENIX - LES DELICES DE LA SOLITUDE, OP. 20 - CONCERTO NO. 1 FOR ORGAN
*Michel Corrette*
Musica Franca
Terry McKenna - baroque guitar
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - solo bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Kathleen McClean - bassoon
Paul Jenkins - harpsichord, organ​
_MSR_


----------



## Hiawatha

Herbert Howells - Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra






Mieczysław Weinberg - Fantasia for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Espana Eterna: Songs of the Troubadours. Figueras...Savall (Warner)


----------



## Marinera

Bach. Andreas Scholl, countertenor.


----------



## Highwayman

Kontrapunctus said:


> BIS' latest wunderkind. He plays well, but the repertoire is not engaging for me. Great sound.


I`ve heard some pretty good things about this bright green fella, but he should do himself a favour and keep himself aloof from Fazil Say both mentally and physically...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat major, op. 67

Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Songs of Andalucia. De Los Angeles, Ars Musicae de Barcelona, Savall/ Gispert (Warner)


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Niccolò Paganini (1782-1840): Violin Concerto No.5 in A Minor

Charles Dutoit leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra -- Salvatore Accardo, violin


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. (Though no one can replace Lazar Berman's Liszt Etudes in my opinion as far as playing goes.)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ottorino Respighi*

_Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)_
Circus Maximus	
The Jubilee	
The October Festival	
Epiphany​
_Church Windows_
The Flight Into Egypt	
St. Michael The Archangel	
The Matins Of Santa Chiara	
St. Gregory The Great​
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati conducting

Mercury 
Golden Imports Series
Netherlands
Vinyl, Lp

From the Liner Notes:

Respighi's musical personality can well be described as Janus-like for its main features are widely disparate. In a certain sense, a parallel can be drawn between the two aspects of Respighi's musical language and the changes which took place in the work of various Florentine painters and sculptors of the Renaissance when they left the exquisitely proportioned environment of their native city to take up creative work amid the grandeur of Papal Rome. So, too, with Respighi. In all the works of the Roman Cycle and in Vetrate Di Chiesa we encounter tone poetry of the most exquisite intimacy and sensibility together with the episodes that seek to overwhelm the senses with sheer baroque extravagance of sonority. Respighi's melodic line of Italianate to the core, but he also likes to employ the fascinating coloration afforded by the Gregorian Church modes.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Guillaume Du Fay - (c. 1397 - 1474)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## senza sordino

Barrios









Piazzolla Foir Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginestera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov Last Round. Terrific album 









Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras 1, 2, 5, 9. A sentimental favourite of mine









Villa Lobos String Quartets 6, 1 and 17 (disk one), from Spotify


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Steerpike

I've gone tonight for a trio of works which I haven't listened to much previously (trying to get acquainted with the less visited parts of my collection).

For starters, Irish Rhapsody no. 2 by the splendidly named Charles Villiers Stanford. He composed six Irish Rhapsodies, all based around various folk tunes, and all enjoyable if undemanding fare (recording - Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley).

The second work is the Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra by Sergei Prokofiev. The Cello part was originally labelled as unplayable, though there are now plenty of recordings. This one features Heinrich Schiff on Cello with the Los Angeles Philharmonic conducted by Andre Previn.

For the final work, it's back to a British composer, Hubert Parry, who is apparently a favourite of Prince Charles (this shouldn't be held against him, Hubert I mean).The work in question is the very enjoyable Symphony no. 2 'Cambridge'. Hubert Parry is, to my mind, an under appreciated composer from 'the land without music', as Britain was then described. His contribution and influence are acknowledged by successors such as Elgar and Vaughan Williams. The recording in question is from the Chandos 3 disc set of his symphonies, with the London Philharmonic conducted by Matthias Bamert.


----------



## flamencosketches

Specifically 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'. Such a great cantata. I first heard it after reading about it in James R. Gaines' book "Evening in the Palace of Reason", which is a great read.


----------



## Hiawatha

Frederic Chopin - Nocturnes


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Clarinet Quintet In B-Minor _

The Budapest String Quartet
David Oppenheim clarinetist

Columbia Masterworks, Vinyl Lp
1961

From the Liner Notes:

But it is the spirit of Mozart that hovers over Brahms' work and, mingling with the spirit of Brahms himself, imparts to it its special autumnal beauty. Mozart, more than any other composer, is responsible for establishing the respectability of the clarinet. Unlike the venerable flute and oboe, the clarinet is a relative newcomer to the instrumental pantheon; it was invented around 1700 by J.C. Denner, a flute maker who modeled his primitive 2-key instrument on the French chalumeau. As the clarinet gradually became more dependable in pitch and chromatically more versatile, composers began to be attracted by its soft, velvety tones . . . David Johnson


----------



## 13hm13

One of my first CD purchases (1986 ?)...







Denon PCM sounded remarkably good given that it was "only" often 14-bit.

Herbert Blomstedt Conducting Staatskapelle Dresden : Mozart* ‎- Symphonies Nos.40 & 41 "Jupiter"
Label:
Denon ‎- 38C37-7022
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Japan
Released:
Jan 1983


----------



## 13hm13

Ah ... two of the AXIS powers collaborating once again ... (like the Mozart 40/41, above, this was one of my first CD purchases)









Beethoven* - Staatskapelle Berlin, Vocal Soloists & Chorus*, Otmar Suitner ‎- Symphony No. 9 Choral
Label:
Denon ‎- 38C37-7021
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Japan
Released:
1983


----------



## Rogerx

My Vienna; Fahrbach (senior): Rastlos, Op. 295/ Lanner: Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165/ Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Ottensamer: Improvisation/ Schubert of Dresden Jr.: Die Biene, Op. 13 No. 9/ Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4/ Strauss, Josef: Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin


----------



## 50iL

haydnguy said:


> Welcome to Talk Classical!!


Thank you! Still a noob, maybe I can pick up on some good stuff around here. I probably will hehe


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Debussy: Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 16. After a short break, I'm back on track. This one is Goethe-lieder volume 3 with tenor Johannes Kelper & pianist Burkhard Kehring.


----------



## Enthusiast

Highwayman said:


> I`ve heard some pretty good things about this bright green fella, but he should do himself a favour and keep himself aloof from Fazil Say both mentally and physically...


Because? I take it you dislike Say's playing but the reason is not as obvious to me as you may think. Perhaps there is a backstory in addition to both pianists being Turkish?


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Tannhäuser

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 115876
> 
> 
> *Guillaume Du Fay - (c. 1397 - 1474)*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *


Dufay is one of the composers I love most,this recording is really very fine.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Disc 3
1. Guillaume Dufay - Se la face ay pale (instrumental) [Continens Paradisi - Ricercar 228]
2. Guillaume Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale - Kyrie [Diabolus in Musica - Alpha 051]
3. Guillaume Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale - Gloria [Diabolus in Musica - Alpha 051]
4. Guillaume Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale - Credo [Diabolus in Musica - Alpha 051]
5. Guillaume Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale - Sanctus [Diabolus in Musica - Alpha 051]
6. Guillaume Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale - Agnus Dei [Diabolus in Musica - Alpha 051]


----------



## Enthusiast

A great way to wake up to a serious day!


----------



## Bourdon

deprofundis said:


> This seem far out genieous sweet offering , i love the works of Giovanni Pierre-Luigi da Palestrina , have you heard Missa Iste Confessor\ missa Sine Nomine on Lyricord very powerful Palestrina missa here.


No,I have not,I prefer to listen to Dufay,Desprez & Ockeghem.One of the pieces of Palestrina I really love is his Canticum Canticorum and his Stabat Mater.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Duncan

*CD 1

Music For Holy Week

Ensemble - Schola Antiqua
Music Director - Barbara Katherine Jones, R. John Blackley
Voice - Alexander Blachly, Eric Mentzel, Patrick Mason, Peter Becker*









*CD 2

Ce Diabolic Chant

Alto Vocals - Margaret Philpot
Baritone Vocals - Geoffrey Shaw, Michael George 
Dulcian, Harp - Peter Davies 
Ensemble - The Medieval Ensemble of London
Lute - Timothy Davies
Music Director - Peter Davies, Timothy Davies
Rebec, Fiddle - Robert Cooper 
Tenor Vocals - Paul Elliott, Rogers Covey-Crump*


----------



## Oskaar

Just a beautiful record. Wery big variation. It is very obvious that the music from middle east is really a mix of influences, and they influenced each other. A hebraw melody with all feelings from sadness to joy, is really beautiful.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 4

Renard London Sinfonietta, Ricardo Chailly
The Soldiers Tale ( in English ) Gielgud,Courtenay Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## flamencosketches

Symphony No.7 in A major. 4th movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Easter Oratorio & Ascension Oratorio

Jan Kobow (tenor), Gotthold Schwarz (bass), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Elisabeth Jansson (mezzo-soprano), Samuel Boden (tenor), Tobias Berndt (bass), David Allsopp (counter-tenor)

Barockorchester Stuttgart, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part two this afternoon.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ is a light-hearted _zeitoper_ farce with modish music but the story still retains a political undercurrent. This 45-minute work is an absolute delight, so a summary of the plot is perhaps worthy of note:

In 1914 the Tsar is in Paris and plans to visit a particular studio for an informal photograph sitting (the unnamed Tsar in this instance is portrayed as charming, young and seemingly rather liberal, so he certainly isn't meant to represent Nicholas II, a dull forty-something reactionary). Getting wind of this in advance, a group of militants take over the shop with the intention of murdering the Tsar with a gun hidden inside the camera - the gun is rigged up to the camera's squeeze bulb. The terrorists lock up the studio manager and employees in another room, don their outer clothes and put their plan into action just as the Tsar arrives, along with his equerry and bodyguards.

The bodyguards run a security check of the studio and leave satisfied that all is in order. The Tsar enters, his eyes immediately falling on an attractive female terrorist masquerading as the manager/photographer - she is the one entrusted with the task of killing him. The equerry is dismissed and when the amiable Tsar starts to flirtatiously bandy words with the female the latter's resolve slowly begins to falter as she cannot get him to stay still despite already having the camera's squeeze bulb in her hand. She is further deterred when the equerry suddenly re-enters, warning the Tsar that a plot against him has been uncovered by the local police.

Seemingly unconcerned, the Tsar sends him away, telling the woman how lonely it is being a ruler and putting her into a funk when he suddenly moves towards the camera stating that he wants to take her picture first. She avoids this by becoming more responsive to his obvious charm - or at least pretending to be - but she nevertheless lets go of the squeeze bulb and steers the Tsar away from the camera.

Before long the equerry bursts in once more, advising the Tsar that the would-be assassins have allegedly been traced to the immediate vicinity. Visibly irritated by this latest intrusion, the Tsar gestures to him to get out but the female has to think on her feet now that the imposters will be exposed if the police suddenly arrive. Giving up on the idea of killing the Tsar she puts on a sexy tango record and smooches with him. Then she gets him to sit right back in a plush sofa, covering him with large heavy cushions to prevent him peeping while she pretends to undress. Seizing the opportunity, she quietly alerts the rest of the gang who have been lurking on the other side of one of the studio's doors since the Tsar's arrival. They shed their disguises and creep away, making their escape across the rooftops.

The Tsar's bodyguards and the local police enter and find the studio employees bound and gagged in the other room. As the Tsar is still under the cushions unable to see or hear what is going on around him everyone agrees there and then to keep him blissfully unaware of the actual danger he was in, probably not least to spare the police's blushes because of their failure to make any immediate arrests. After the studio is hurriedly tidied up and the curtains drawn back the staff take up their accustomed places.

The Tsar impatiently emerges from beneath the cushions and appears confused, presumably puzzled by the fact that the female manager/photographer is still fully dressed and now acting in a more business-like manner. He remarks that all of a sudden she looks different, to which she craftily replies that was due to the room being in semi-darkness before. The photograph is taken at last.

The ballad _Vom Tod im Wald_ was originally designated for _Das Berliner Requiem_ but omitted, perhaps because its subject matter - a commentary on a vicious killing in the Mississippi backwoods (it's not made clear whether the victim is black or white) - was too much at odds with the lyrical content of the latter work.

_Das Berliner Requiem_, which used pre-existing Brecht poems, is a sombre cantata commemorating those faceless masses who die in war or by crime and persecution and are then forgotten. One section is a short elegy for the Marxist revolutionary Rosa Luxemburg, who was shot by the Freikorps militia in 1919, earning the work a certain notoriety.

_Die Dreigroschenoper_ hardly needs introducing, does it? Suffice to say that Weill's fame was to be enshrined in perpetuity as a result of this earthy depiction of London lowlife, moved forward a century from John Gay's Georgian setting. On a personal note, I've always enjoy listening to it but I can't say it's my favourite work by him.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ [_The Tsar Has His Photograph Taken_] - opera buffa in one act op.22 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1927):



_Vom Tod im Wald_ [_Death in the Forest_] - ballad for bass and ten wind instruments op.23 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - 'small cantata' for three male voices, guitar, banjo, organ, percussion and wind band [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1928):










_Die Dreigroschenoper_ [_The Threepenny Opera_] - 'play with music' in a prologue and eight scenes, after the 18th century play with music _The Beggar's Opera_ by John Gay [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht ***] (1928):



(*** Elizabeth Hartmann's translation of Gay's text, François Villon's 15th century poetry and its translation by Karl Anton Klammer remained uncredited)


----------



## Highwayman

Enthusiast said:


> Because? I take it you dislike Say's playing but the reason is not as obvious to me as you may think. Perhaps there is a backstory in addition to both pianists being Turkish?


I didn`t think it would be obvious to anyone actually. I was deliberately ambiguous. `Tis true that I dislike Say`s pianism so I wouldn`t want this young chap to be influenced by him and of course there is something hidden beneath it. All I`m willing to reveal on the latter is that Say is a very ambitious man and he is currently the most "influential" figure within the Classical Music circles of Turkey.


----------



## Merl

A morning of ironing so it's been symphonytastic all the way. Started with Mackerras' lovely Dvorak 8, followed by Schubert's 1st and 5th courtesy of Harnoncourt's stellar cycle and just finished for dinner with Harnoncourt again for excellent accounts of Schumann's 3rd and 4th. Fancy some Brahms next.....


----------



## deprofundis

It's have been a while i haven't gone into fine madrigalist, yesterday i whent trought Pomponio Nenna on Nonsuch, quite good and memorable composer, today Luzzasco Luzzaschi great LP, finally Luca Marenzio for sunny day for you Talk Classical followers, friends,fanboy , groupie,green beret regiments cheers!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Lalo: Cello Concertos

Johannes Moser (cello)

PKF-Prague Philharmonia, Jakub Hrůša.


----------



## flamencosketches

laaaacrimosa diiiies illa...

I know some dislike this Requiem for its brisk tempos, which strip it of some of its solemnity. And they're probably right to. But for me, it took hearing this version for me to really appreciate the Requiem. The clarity of textures along with a reading of the score gave me some more idea of what was going on beyond the feeling of a monolithic choral force coming at me, and yes the faster tempos gave me insight into the actual musicality of the work - I can follow the melodies and forms better, etc.

It's a great work. I've also picked up Böhm's Requiem, which I understand is pretty much this one's opposite - nonetheless I'm curious to hear it. Before, I had only heard Karajan's, which I didn't really like.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 4

Piano sonatas No.17 in D,D.850 & No.18 in G,D.894


----------



## Hiawatha

Pau Casals - Song of the Birds (Trad)


----------



## RockyIII

*Maurice Ravel*

Piano Concerto in G major

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
Martha Argerich, piano

Nobel Prize Concert 2009


----------



## haydnguy

Unwrapping and listening....


----------



## Marinera

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 115919
> 
> 
> laaaacrimosa diiiies illa...
> 
> I know some dislike this Requiem for its brisk tempos, which strip it of some of its solemnity. And they're probably right to. But for me, it took hearing this version for me to really appreciate the Requiem. The clarity of textures along with a reading of the score gave me some more idea of what was going on beyond the feeling of a monolithic choral force coming at me, and yes the faster tempos gave me insight into the actual musicality of the work - I can follow the melodies and forms better, etc.
> 
> It's a great work. I've also picked up Böhm's Requiem, which I understand is pretty much this one's opposite - nonetheless I'm curious to hear it. Before, I had only heard Karajan's, which I didn't really like.


It was also the same for me. I couldn't understand Requiem until I heard Gardiner's performance of it, only the live one. Faster tempos and smaller Monteverdi choir with its clear sound opened my ears. The soloist were Bonney, von Otter, bass, I'm not sure now, and I particularly liked Anthony Rolfe Johnson, he took his opening lines very swiftly in Tuba Mirum, great attack and flexibility. Like his voice a lot. Another favourite Tuba Mirum is Bohm's with Schreier, Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig and great bass Walter Berry. It's an opposite of Gardiner's actually, much slower.


----------



## Marinera

Hiawatha said:


> Pau Casals - Song of the Birds (Trad)


Very moving video and composition


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Kaspar Kerll: Choral Music.

contains;

Kerll: Admiramini fideles a 2
Kerll: Ama cor meum a 4
Kerll: Angelorum esca a 12
Kerll: Canzona a 3
Kerll: Missa In fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis
Kerll: Passacaglia in D minor
Kerll: Sonata a 3 in A minor
Kerll: Tota pulchra es Maria a 10
Kerll: Triumphate sidera a 18

Johann Rosenmuller Ensemble, Arno Paduch


----------



## RockyIII

*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor

NHK Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, conductor
Martha Argerich, piano

1996


----------



## Marinera

_Au Joly Bois_
Kate Clark & Nigel North


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> 
> Piano Concerto in G major
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
> Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
> Martha Argerich, piano
> 
> Nobel Prize Concert 2009


I just thought to listen a few minutes but I couldn't stop,especially the love duet with the English horn made me envious,I would have played that part and got lost in higher spheres with black Martha


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 115919
> 
> 
> laaaacrimosa diiiies illa...
> 
> I know some dislike this Requiem for its brisk tempos, which strip it of some of its solemnity. And they're probably right to. But for me, it took hearing this version for me to really appreciate the Requiem. The clarity of textures along with a reading of the score gave me some more idea of what was going on beyond the feeling of a monolithic choral force coming at me, and yes the faster tempos gave me insight into the actual musicality of the work - I can follow the melodies and forms better, etc.
> 
> It's a great work. I've also picked up Böhm's Requiem, which I understand is pretty much this one's opposite - nonetheless I'm curious to hear it. Before, I had only heard Karajan's, which I didn't really like.


I have this disc and greatly appreciate it - I've seen it posted several times here and thought that I would post a link to the complete album if anyone else wishes to listen -






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nkY-d2xqhxt4PWW_63DdWcAheNJzzSnCg


----------



## Enthusiast

I really like the records in this series - they seem somehow true to Schumann. This one has the 2nd and 3rd symphonies.









And earlier I listened to this fine record:


----------



## Marinera

'The Garden of Adonis' Suite for flute & harp Op. 245 and Sonata for Harp Op. 127









Hildegard von Bingen - 'O viridissima virga' from Telarc recording









After witch followed the link to the fine Dufay track 'Se la face ay pale' / Cut Circle; Jesse Rodin on you tube. An album to investigate.

And now Gombert vol.3


----------



## D Smith

Reger: Piano Concerto. Becker/Weilerstein/NDR. Nice enough romantic concerto, and performed quite well in this live recording. But like much of Reger's music it doesn't last with me. There are also some nice short piano pieces on the album


----------



## haydnguy

Marinera said:


> 'The Garden of Adonis' Suite for flute & harp Op. 245 and Sonata for Harp Op. 127
> 
> View attachment 115925
> 
> 
> Hildegard von Bingen - 'O viridissima virga' from Telarc recording
> 
> View attachment 115926
> 
> 
> After witch followed the link to the fine Dufay track 'Se la face ay pale' / Cut Circle; Jesse Rodin on you tube. An album to investigate.
> 
> And now Gombert vol.3
> 
> View attachment 115927


I'm a bit confused. Is the* 'Hildegard von Bingen - 'O viridissima virga'* on the Hovhaness CD?


----------



## Merl

I bought these two discs a few weeks ago to finish off my Alsop Brahms cycle (I've had the 1st and 4th a long time). So glad I did. Ignore the newbie on here who proclaimed that "Alsop's Brahms made me feel sick". The guy was talking rubbish. These are class performances (as are the 1st and especially the 4th). The 2nd is a very good account but the weakest of the 4. The 3rd deserves all the plaudits it got on its release as its an absolute cracker. Ive got more Brahms cycles than I can shake a stick at (all the great ones... Dohnanyi, Sanderling, Levine, etc) but this 3rd is one of the best I own. If you haven't heard it go and do so. Tremendous playing, conducting (it's arguably the toughest Brahms symphony to get right) and recording. Love it!


----------



## D Smith

Merl said:


> I bought these two discs a few weeks ago to finish off my Alsop Brahms cycle (I've had the 1st and 4th a long time). So glad I did. Ignore the newbie on here who proclaimed that "Alsop's Brahms made me feel sick". The guy was talking rubbish. These are class performances (as are the 1st and especially the 4th). The 2nd is a very good account but the weakest of the 4. The 3rd deserves all the plaudits it got on its release as its an absolute cracker. Ive got more Brahms cycles than I can shake a stick at (all the great ones... Dohnanyi, Sanderling, Levine, etc) but this 3rd is one of the best I own. If you haven't heard it go and do so. Tremendous playing, conducting (it's arguably the toughest Brahms symphony to get right) and recording. Love it!


I got these albums when they were released and I generally agree with your comments. The 3rd is the star of the series and among the best I've heard and 1&4 are very good to excellent. I found the 2nd a disappointment however. I was fortunate to hear Alsop conduct this live quite a few years ago and it remains one of the most memorable concerts I ever attended.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not Mozart's biggest fan (despite I recognize, as the whole world, his genius) and, in every case, I could say that his music (with the exception of the Last Symphonies, Sonatas and Concertos) is somehow indifferent to me. Despite this, many times, I like very much to listen to his music because of the interpreter. And the *family Casadesus*, are beloved Mozart performers to me.* (here we have Robert and Gaby)*

In this presentation, we have also, two great conductors: *George Szell and Eugene Ormandy *(Eugene is BIGGGGGG!!!) Without further words allow me to present you two concerti for piano and Orchestra *(Columbia SO and Philadelphia Orchestra)* and a concerto for TWO pianos and orchestra.

The sound of this CD is VERY GOOD, and the overall quality SONY.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ Once I had clicked "like" for the CD I had to reply, as well. I want to start a campaign to forbid the association of the name "Mozart" with the word "geniality" in the same sentence!

Meanwhile, I have just finished my day with Ein Heldenleben from this ...


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> A morning of ironing so it's been symphonytastic all the way. Started with Mackerras' lovely Dvorak 8, followed by Schubert's 1st and 5th courtesy of Harnoncourt's stellar cycle and just finished for dinner with Harnoncourt again for excellent accounts of Schumann's 3rd and 4th. Fancy some Brahms next.....
> 
> View attachment 115916
> 
> View attachment 115917
> 
> View attachment 115918


Thats one heck of a pile of ironing Merl or are you just very thorough


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Clarinet Concerto - Niels Thomsen, Danish National RSO, Michael Schonwandt.









Followed by a 1959 recording in remarkable sound for its day;

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, The Golden Cockerel Suite - Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ Once I had clicked "like" for the CD I had to reply, as well. I want to start a campaign to forbid the association of the name "Mozart" with the word "geniality" in the same sentence!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have just finished my day with Ein Heldenleben from this ...
> 
> View attachment 115931


This happens when you translate Genialität (genius) with geniality (Herzlichkeit). Genius I want to write and I have corrected it! Thanks, my dearest!


----------



## Duncan

Merl said:


> I bought these two discs a few weeks ago to finish off my Alsop Brahms cycle (I've had the 1st and 4th a long time). So glad I did. Ignore the newbie on here who proclaimed that "Alsop's Brahms made me feel sick". The guy was talking rubbish. These are class performances (as are the 1st and especially the 4th). The 2nd is a very good account but the weakest of the 4. The 3rd deserves all the plaudits it got on its release as its an absolute cracker. Ive got more Brahms cycles than I can shake a stick at (all the great ones... Dohnanyi, Sanderling, Levine, etc) but this 3rd is one of the best I own. If you haven't heard it go and do so. Tremendous playing, conducting (it's arguably the toughest Brahms symphony to get right) and recording. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 115928
> 
> View attachment 115929


Well said, Merl, my compliments and allow me to second your statements as it is indeed a rock-solid recording. I'll have to defer to your expertise in re the 2nd as I thought it was quite well done and can't imagine what you might think it's lacking.









My favourite has always been the Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhausorchester recordings with Solti/CSO and Abbado/BPO alternating between second and third depending on mood.


----------



## 13hm13

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Overtüre (Die Weihe des Hauses) Op.124

You can choose which one you like best:











The think the 2nd version is on CD:


----------



## Andolink

Gorgeous recording (96/24) of Roman cello sonatas circa 1710-1740 by cellist Marco Ceccato and his ensemble, Accademia Ottoboni:


----------



## 13hm13

https://www.discogs.com/Emil-Gilels...s-Emil-Gilels-Plays-Beethoven/release/1301743

Emil Gilels - Beethoven* ‎- Historic Russian Archives • Emil Gilels Plays Beethoven
Label:
Brilliant Classics ‎- 92132
Series:
Historical Russian Archives -
Format:
6 × CD, Compilation 
Box Set 
Country:
Netherlands
Released:
2004


----------



## Itullian

Received the first two volumes from this set yesterday and have been listening ever since.
It's phenomenal in performance and recorded sound.
The Casals use "classical" bows. And have HIP manners.
ie little vibrato. Very good balance and excellent cello presence.
The last volume (3) comes out in 2020.
Great for a slightly different way of hearing these magnificent works.

Reasonably priced, each edition containing 3 cd's each.


----------



## flamencosketches

^They are a great quartet. I'm gonna put on one of their Mozart "Haydn" quartets now. I bet their Beethoven is good, but I'm already in over my head with 2/3 of the Italiano cycle (and might get the Colorado String Quartet cycle for dirt cheap - I like what I've heard).


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> ^They are a great quartet. I'm gonna put on one of their Mozart "Haydn" quartets now. I bet their Beethoven is good, but I'm already in over my head with 2/3 of the Italiano cycle (and might get the Colorado String Quartet cycle for dirt cheap - I like what I've heard).


I have the Colorado set.
It's a very intimate performance. (very closely miked)
I enjoy it.
It's very similar to the old Talich set, but better recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

I don't like collecting full cycles of anything Beethoven - I already have so much, so much still to listen to and discover, and plus my hard drive is filling up quickly. But a digital download of that whole cycle is less than $1 on Amazon.

Additionally, they are an all-female quartet, which is really intriguing.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I don't like collecting full cycles of anything Beethoven - I already have so much, so much still to listen to and discover, and plus my hard drive is filling up quickly. But a digital download of that whole cycle is less than $1 on Amazon.
> 
> Additionally, they are an all-female quartet, which is really intriguing.


I normally don't collect either.
The Beethoven quartets is the exception.
I love them and do collect sets if they look interesting to me


----------



## Itullian

A break from the quartets for the piano sonatas.
This is Brendel's first cycle and a very good one.
Crisp piano sound with a bit of ambience.
I wish Alfred would have done more Bach.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ Once I had clicked "like" for the CD I had to reply, as well. I want to start a campaign to forbid the association of the name "Mozart" with the word "geniality" in the same sentence!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have just finished my day with Ein Heldenleben from this ...
> 
> View attachment 115931











This Sony Classical Masters series is superb - first-rate performances by world-class performers coupled with budget pricing - granted they're no-frills editions (paper sleeves, no liner notes other than a performance listing with bare-bones recording information) but who cares, eh? - After all it's the music that matters and this is a cost-effective means of acquiring a reference-level library of recordings.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/series/2126/browse


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 1 In C Major, Op. 21	
Symphony No. 3 In E-flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"Symphony
_

Wiener Philharmoniker
Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting

Warner Classics, 5 CD Box ‎
Newly Remastered at Abbey Road Studios in 24 Bit - 94 kHz (2010). 
Symphonies 1 and 3: November, 1952

From the Liner Notes

From Furtwängler's earliest years, Beethoven was the lodestar of his art and ambition. Privately educated, mainly by colleagues of his father at Munich University, he is said to have known all Beethoven by the age of 12, much of it by heart. His father dreamed of him taking up a career in archaeology, but the sight of his son wandering off into the pine forests of the Greek island of Aegina, his pockets stuffed with miniature scores of the Beethoven quartets, while he toiled in the excavations below, was enough to convince him that the gods had decreed otherwise.

Why Beethoven? Furtwängler explained that Beethoven conveyed to him more vividly than any other artist the 'organic' and the 'catastrophic' elements of material and human nature. The late symphonies of Anton Bruckner (a more direct influence on Furtwängler 's own compositions) did this, too; but where Bruckner was provincial and visionary, Beethoven seemed to speak for humanity at large. Later, when history acted out its own three-part tragedy-the Great war, the rise of Nazism and the denouement that was World War Two-Beethoven's music seemed ever more relevant.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, op. 21 & Symphony # 7 in A major, op. 92

Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight"

Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## RockyIII

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cello Suites Nos. 1-6

Pierre Fournier, cello

1960


----------



## canouro

*Guillaume Dufay *
Cantica Symphonia - Quadrivium


----------



## deprofundis

Well as an old timer let's venture tonight into renaissance, i downloaded Jachet de Mantoue Lamentation de jeremie fair legit, cost me some euro, than i perchased whit the rest of my money whent into Josquin des Prez Miserere Deis whit motets, yah i know digital , but whatever it's the music that mather hey?


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I've been listening to a lot of Brahms Lieder this week. This particular box set is chalk full of gems! Lovely, lovely stuff:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giuseppe Verdi*
_Il Trovatore_
Opera in Four Acts
Libretto By - Salvatore Cammarano

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra 
Renato Cellini conducting 
The Robert Shaw Chorale

RCA Victrola ‎
2 Vinyl Lp - Mono
Recorded in New York, May 1952

From the Synopsis and Libretto:

Swelling on the night air came the dirge of the monks within the castle-

"Miserere for him whose death is nigh;
Who from life and its joys must be quickly hurled;
Miserere for one who, a moment more,
Must bid farewell to this dreary world."​
The solemn words made her tremble and look for a moment with fear upon the ring she wore; but the next instant she started forward with horror, for she heard his voice-

"Ah-death itself is slow
When death itself is wooed-
When death itself is peace.
Leonora-fare-thee-well!"​
"Great Heaven!-can I believe my senses?"

Again the solemn voices of the monks arose-

"Miserere for him whose death is nigh;
Who from life and its joys must be quickly hurled;
Miserere for one who, a moment more,
Must bid farewell to this dreary world."​
Baritone Vocals [An Old Gypsy] - George Cehanovsky
Baritone Vocals [Count Di Luna] - Leonard Warren
Bass Vocals [Ferrando] - Nicola Moscona
Mezzo-soprano Vocals [Azucena] - Fedora Barbieri
Mezzo-soprano Vocals [Inez] - Margaret Roggero
Soprano Vocals [Leonora] - Zinka Milanov
Tenor Vocals [A Messenger] - Nathaniel Sprinzena
Tenor Vocals [Manrico] - Jussi Bjoerling


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube. Not (yet) on CD, DVD or other format. Too bad ... the decent recording would benefit from lossless playback.

[NYCP] Bach - Concerto for Oboe and Violin in C minor (ToniMarie Marchioni / Ken Hamao, violin)

New York Classical Players
Dongmin Kim, conductor
ToniMarie Marchioni, oboe 
Ken Hamao, violin

November 17, 2013
Broadway Presbyterian Church, New York


----------



## RockyIII

*Alexander Borodin*

Piano Quintet in C minor

Alexander Mndoiantz & Moscow String Quartet


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rach, _Piano Cto/ No. 2 C Minor_, Lief Ove Andsnes. Not sure what I think of this. I've listend to Van Cliburn's performance 10, 001 times. Doesn't seem to have enough of the conflict, torque, and passion of Van Cliburn.


----------



## Flippo63

May I ask what quartet you're talking about and where that download is? Thanks


----------



## Flippo63

flamencosketches said:


> I don't like collecting full cycles of anything Beethoven - I already have so much, so much still to listen to and discover, and plus my hard drive is filling up quickly. But a digital download of that whole cycle is less than $1 on Amazon.
> 
> Additionally, they are an all-female quartet, which is really intriguing.


Where is this download? thanks


----------



## KenOC

Flippo63 said:


> May I ask what quartet you're talking about and where that download is? Thanks


You seem to be a new member, and should know that this forum doesn't show which post you are responding to. So I can't tell what exactly you're asking about. I'll guess that it's the Colorado String Quartet's Beethoven-for-a-buck cycle, which is very good.
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Quartets-Colorado-Classical/dp/B01N6SWRVG/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## Flippo63

yes. just about to reply that i found it. Thanks.


----------



## Hiawatha

Einojuhani Rautavaara

Concerto for Birds and Orchestra ("Cantus Arcticus")






Gordon Crosse

Some Marches on a Ground


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers - *









*Johannes Ockeghem - (1410/1425 - 1497)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas-D.845-850

Christian Zacharias


----------



## 13hm13

Saw Gardiner Req. earlier and had to add another:

Both an impressive recording and performance:






View attachment 115954


Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart / Kirkby* • Watkinson* • Rolfe-Johnson* • Thomas*, Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir* • Chorus* & Orchestra Of The Academy Of Ancient Music*, Christopher Hogwood ‎- Requiem K626

Label:L'Oiseau-Lyre ‎- 411 712-2
Series:Florilegium Series -
Format:CD, Album 
Country:Europe
Released:17 Sep 1984


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube (and for almost 13 years) ...

Published on Jul 21, 2006
Stephen Beus plays the 4th movement from Samuel Barber's piano sonata.






The man has some chops!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Organ Works*
Helmut Walcha

The main portion of the listening to this set is done. Here are the BWV numbers that I would recommend at the highest level:

526, 527's vivace, 528, 529, 531, 534, 536, 539, 543, 545, 546, 547, 550, 564, 565 (of course!), 622, 625, 626, 629, 630, 632, 635, 642, 664, 665, 666, 667, 676, 733, 734, 736


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Cantatas.

Ascension Oratorio 'Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen', BWV11/ Cantata BWV37 'Wer da glaubet und getauft wird'/
Cantata BWV43 'Gott fähret auf mit Jauchzen'/Cantata BWV128 'Auf Christi Himmelfahrt allein'

Nancy Argenta, Robin Blaze, Michael Chance, Christopher Genz, Reinhard Hagen, Anthony Rolfe Johnson & Stephen Varcoe

The Monteverdi Choir & The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto conducted by Peter Maag.


......Listening to this again this morning and what a wonderful recording it is, the 2nd and 4th seem to somehow complement each other and almost form a complete piece!


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market etc

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
John Lanchbery.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Thats one heck of a pile of ironing Merl or are you just very thorough


Lol, I was ironing all day (a month of work shirts and trousers had built up). I've still not finished, Malx.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra

Montserrat Caballé (Elisabetta), José Carreras (Leicester), Valerie Masterson (Mathilde), Rosanne Creffield (Enrico), Ugo Benelli (Norfolk), Neil Jenkins (Guglielmo)

London Symphony Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Gianfranco Masini.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part three today.

_Happy End_, a homily on good, evil and redemption set in gangland Chicago, perhaps should have been titled _Unhappy Beginning_. With the Weill/Brecht tag-team riding high after the recent success of _The Threepenny Opera_ this new work was eagerly anticipated, but it was doomed from the start. Rehearsals were apparently difficult due to the Brecht/Hauptmann script not being complete until the last minute, and at the premiere actress Helene Weigel (who was to become Bertolt Brecht's wife) decided to harangue the audience with a spontaneous blast of Marxist virtue signalling before the final number, _Hosanna Rockefeller_. Weigel's audience-alienating tirade reduced what was an already tense occasion to a farce and after a mere handful of further performances _Happy End_ was dead in the water, where it was to stay unperformed for nearly thirty years. Brecht's own left-wing stance was hardening significantly by this time, and led to Lotte Lenya's famous quote that _'he (Weill) said that he felt unable to set The Communist Manifesto to music'_. Three of Weill/Brecht's more celebrated songs are here - _Bilbao Song_, _Surabaya Johnny_ and _Sailor's Tango_ - but the whole entity is near enough top-drawer Weill, and certainly undeserving of its unfortunate fate back in 1929.

The cantata-cum-radio play _Der Lindberghflug_ is both a curiosity and a rarity - a curiosity due to Weill sharing the compositional duties of the original version with Paul Hindemith, although Weill later excised Hindemith's contribution when rewriting the work for the concert hall, and a rarity as Brecht's text, adapted from Charles Lindbergh's own account of his famous transatlantic flight, contains no discernible hard-left political agenda. The whole concept may have a whiff of the potboiler about it on the surface but both men valued its worth as it was written originally for radio performance which meant reaching out to a wider - and therefore more proletarian - audience than the usual medium of concert hall or theatre could provide. Both versions of sorts are on this disc - one being an ancient performance of a truncated original helmed by Hermann Scherchen (who conducted the premiere in 1929) which serves as an important historical document despite the rough sound, the other a modern recording of the full revision conducted by Jan Latham-Koenig.

_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_, the operatic 'big brother' of the earlier pilot work _Mahagonny-Songspiel_, was the most expansive project which Weill and Brecht collaborated on, but it was also the one ultimately responsible for the breakdown in their partnership which had been creaking ominously since the _Happy End_ fiasco the year before. Brecht accused Weill of giving the music too music priority over the text when the latter made some changes prior to the opera embarking on a fresh run towards the end of 1930. It seems that Brecht was none too happy with some of the actual music either, saying it sounded like _'phoney Richard Strauss'_. Ouch...

_Happy End_ - musical comedy in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1929):



_Der Lindberghflug_ [_The Lindbergh Flight_] - cantata for speaker, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):



_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ [_The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1929-30):


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Lol, I was ironing all day (a month of work shirts and trousers had built up). I've still not finished, Malx.
> 
> View attachment 115957


Merl....you may be reassured to learn that I will be joining you later in the same domestic quest!


----------



## Hiawatha

George Lloyd - Symphony No 4


----------



## Merl

The first one outta the CD racks this morning. No doubt someone will tell me that the Garibaldi Quartet did a better recording in their 1901 account, recorded on rounded dodo bones (available from Dutton Classics Cat No. Scratchyoldshite 001) but for now the Lindsays will do just fine.


----------



## chill782002

Respighi - Fountains of Rome

Antonio Pappano / Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia

Recorded 2007

A lovely performance, sparkling and sunlit.


----------



## Enthusiast

I started yesterday with it and wanted to repeat the experience. This is repertoire I don't know very well and I am finding the disc a great programme of pieces that I was mostly unfamiliar with. I'd be surprised also if the performances don't stand up as excellent for those who are more engaged with French harpsichord music.


----------



## Marinera

^
My absolute favourite, great disk. If I could I'd wrap that harpsichord sound around my ears like a scarf.


----------



## Duncan

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

*Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
*









*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*









*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
Alexis Weissenberg (piano)*

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
Alexis Weissenberg (piano)*


----------



## Marinera

haydnguy said:


> I'm a bit confused. Is the* 'Hildegard von Bingen - 'O viridissima virga'* on the Hovhaness CD?


Sorry for the confusing description. 'Hildegard von Bingen - 'O viridissima virga' is on The Divine Femine' CD


----------



## flamencosketches

^ I need to check out some of Ozawa's recordings, I understand he was a legendary conductor. Not to mention a stylish cat, apparently :lol: I've read a bit of Haruki Murakami's book that's basically a conversation between with the conductor. It was really interesting.

Current listening here:


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.


----------



## millionrainbows

One word: exquisite. There is something very earthy and visceral about her touch at the same time. The same quality that drew me to Paul Zukofsky.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

*Pulcinella* LSO Claudio Abbado
*Mavra* Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra Gennadi Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Score reader

*György Kurtág: Stele - Berliner Philharmoniker / Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Haydn String Quartets. D major Op. 64 No. 5 "The Lark", C major Op. 54 No. 2. Gabrieli String Quartet (Chandos).

I think the "lark" is overrated. I like the Op. 54 much better; it has more harmonic movement, and goes minor. Even the Menuetto is in a minor key, and sounds more dramatic and tragic than you'd think a Menuetto would sound.

Thanks to Haydn, for jettisoning the continuo and liberating the 'cello.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rameau Suites.


----------



## Vasks

Missa de S Anthonii de Padua


----------



## NLAdriaan

Hugo Wolf: Morike Lieder by Werner Gura and Jan Schultsz


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## RockyIII

*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Rem Urasin, piano

2016


----------



## millionrainbows

Six Degrees of Tonality; A Well Tempered Piano. Enid Katahn, pianist. You should hear this.


----------



## Orfeo

*Spring is Here!

*









*Symphony no. III in D 
*


















*Piano Sonatas IV, V, IX, Prelude et Rondo-Sonata op. 58
*









*Sonata op. 28, Suite op. 24, Sonatinas I & II, Three Sketches op. 7
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Variations on a Theme by Paganini
Variation and Fugue on a Theme by G.F.Handel
4 Ballades


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 1 (Cassation) in D major, K100/ Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Machaut motets from the Hilliards.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> ^ I need to check out some of Ozawa's recordings, I understand he was a legendary conductor. Not to mention a stylish cat, apparently :lol: I've read a bit of Haruki Murakami's book that's basically a conversation between with the conductor. It was really interesting.
> 
> Current listening here:
> 
> View attachment 115967


The Ozawa recordings have been a significant revelation to me - superb well-muscled musicianship balanced by a graceful near-balletic agility. Ozawa is a conductor that I've done a substantial disservice to as much if not most of my "editorial judgement" was influenced and thus coloured more by what I had read in Gramophone and the Penguin Guide than what I had actually heard. I have been making a conscious effort to rectify my substatial shortcomings by listening to everything that I possibly can that was previously overlooked without prejudice of any sort and this applies to a great many other conductors, musicians, and composers which I shall be showcasing in my daily postings.

I started off with "Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings" and will continue posting here with the following - "Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings".


----------



## D Smith

It was a beautiful spring day here, so a perfect time to listen to Brahms' 2nd I thought. Berglund had been recommended here so I put it on to listen to for the first time and was very underwhelmed. Strings are thin and the winds get wobbly in parts. There was none of the sunny warmth that makes this work special for me. So I put on Wand instead and once again was in happy Brahms' territory.


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoyed this









but not so much this ...









I don't know why the Victoria doesn't do much for me. It is a CD I have had for decades and it influenced my long uncertainty (now in the past) about early music. It still doesn't work for me. I'll look out a different recording to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Images pour orchestre

Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un faune

La Mèr

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia and Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Merl

Kubelik's BPO Schumann symphonies today. Mostly symphonies 2&4. #4 is particularly fine and muscular and much better than Karajan with the same forces in this repertoire . Nice to reacquaint myself with this set.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Kubelik's BPO Schumann symphonies today. Mostly symphonies 2&4. #4 is particularly fine and muscular and much better than Karajan with the same forces in this repertoire . Nice to reacquaint myself with this set.
> 
> View attachment 115993


I think his Sony set is even better. mho


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2 today.
Man, I love this quartet.
I must get more of them


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> The Ozawa recordings have been a significant revelation to me - superb well-muscled musicianship balanced by a graceful near-balletic agility. Ozawa is a conductor that I've done a substantial disservice to as much if not most of my "editorial judgement" was influenced and thus coloured more by what I had read in Gramophone and the Penguin Guide than what I had actually heard. I have been making a conscious effort to rectify my substatial shortcomings by listening to everything that I possibly can that was previously overlooked without prejudice of any sort and this applies to a great many other conductors, musicians, and composers which I shall be showcasing in my daily postings.
> 
> I started off with "Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings" and will continue posting here with the following - "Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings".
> 
> View attachment 115989


I may have missed your summary but how was your Ashkenazy listening?


----------



## haydnguy

Unwrapping and playing. Unfotunately they didn't have a picture of the reverse side. Here are the numbers:

These are both commissioned works.

Composer: *Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra (transcribed and provided with a cadenza by Jean-Pierre Rampl)

Composer: *Einojuhani Rautavaara* (b. 1928)
Flute Concerto, Op. 69, 'Dances With the Winds'. (Original version for four flutes and Revised version for 3 flutes.

********************************

Sharon Bezaly, flute

1st Concerto
Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Enrique Diemecke, conductor

2nd Concerto
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Dima Slobodeniouk, conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Last listening for today.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dimace

I'm very impressed from you, my dear friends!

Not only in this great thread (series of threads, actually) but also in two other threads. The one in which you evaluated the BEST Beethoven's Symphonies Circle and the other, where you decided for the worst. 

For Americans and Englishmen the knowledge is immense. The same happens with the quality of your choices. I red literally EVERYTHING! From the mysterious Herr Cobra (respect because you know this guy!), the famous (for other composers and things) Van Immerseel, the Simon Rattle (Simon and Beethoven, is like Dimace and Boulez) etc. to the great for The Greatest directors like Bernstein, Karajan (not only the 1963 but more circles, I must say here) Schuricht (The Conductor) Wand (TOP over the TOP) etc.

Also the last days,* here,* I have seen MANY great suggestion for the Beethoven Symphonies. Except from Mr. Cobra :lol: I can say that I love them ALL and I owe the 90% of them. (I don't have Norrington, for example... Very good director, but his Beethoven Symphonies are somehow crazy for my taste. The tempo sucks! The Greatest, without tempo, everywhere, is NOTHING!)

After 12 or more sites in the other two threads and many suggestions here, I found nowhere the Gielen. *Gielen is the Beethoven. *HUGE Beethovenian director, my friends.

https://www.amazon.de/s?k=4010276025078&__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=4010276025078&ref=nb_sb_noss

And, maybe, is logical the Americans or the Englishmen to prefer a more International or European approach of the symphonies, but we also have another ''problem'':

*Where are the recordings which driven a whole music label in bankruptcy? * Where are the recordings, for which, the Japans made 25.000 Km to have them? Where is the circle who pressed not like a circle (BS) but in separately sold CDs? Where is the circle is ALMOST unknown (very logically, because the Japs had nothing to sell, after the recordings and said, No money, no copies…) to every serious CD outlet?

But all the above are UNIMPORTANT! Important is this: *Where is the BEST Beethoven Circle?* Does anyone have an idea about it? *Does anyone owe it and doesn't want to share the precious knowledge with us? YES!*

Some of you, my dearest friends, know very well! But this is YOUR treasure! And belongs to you! Like material and, this is important, like knowledge! And (like with Grumiaux) you are going left and right (I have learned a lot from these voyages, are SUPER) but you avoid to come to the POINT! *I admire this!* You have made it also with the Mahler. And with the Dvorak. (not so much, but a Dvorak's GOD like Macal was hidden under small letters) But, for me, this is not good for the thousands of the guests are reading us. (for us, I said this, is ok. We know and we don't need a lot of things to go outside and to spend our money to quality) But, if a friend of mine, comes here (let us say he doesn't know a lot of music) with the purpose to have the BEST Beethoven available, what are we doing? So:

Place 1: *This will come in 30th of April.* I'm sure, that now you know that I know :lol: (as a German...) you will tell us your (no) secret.
Place 2: Michael Gielen and Günter Wand. (with Günter you made me proud. Very strong support!) 
Place 3: Wilhelm (also here, you made it SUPER)









(my Wand suggestion… it isn't necessary to be this one!Any of his BC will do the job)

Thanks a lot for this VERY GERMAN days, my friends! _They were (for me) the most significant and educating from the moment I joined this great community._ And, I believe this, what you will have until the 30th of April will be a great gift for you and for our visitors. Because it will show the level of perfection we have as fellow members. And after the earthquake it will be no return...

(just give me the name of the ONE conductor! And I will bring his babies on the stage!)

*what the best is, is MY opinion and ONLY. This is clear! The names (now one) are missing is (was) fact. At the end we will enriched our knowledge (and quality) and THIS is, as always, my target.


----------



## pmsummer

HOMAGE TO JOHANNES CICONIA (1370-1412)
_Madrigals, motets, virelais, ballata and canons: Secular music for voices with corno muto, harp, vielle and lute._
*Johannes Ciconia*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev 1st and Sibelius Violin Concertos.

Gringolts, Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoyed this
> 
> View attachment 115991
> 
> 
> but not so much this ...
> 
> View attachment 115992
> 
> 
> I don't know why the Victoria doesn't do much for me. It is a CD I have had for decades and it influenced my long uncertainty (now in the past) about early music. It still doesn't work for me. I'll look out a different recording to see if that makes a difference.


Try this one -









Here's a link to the complete album -






or this one if that one doesn't catch your fancy -









Link to complete album -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lied edition 17 with a baritone. They go to 35


----------



## Duncan

haydnguy said:


> I may have missed your summary but how was your Ashkenazy listening?


Ashkenazy is the "performer" equivalent of Ozawa as "conductor" - another artist that I consistently overlooked over the years in favour of other pianists who overshadowed him - only to belatedly discover that I had been missing out on reference-recording-level performances. Crisp clean playing - clearly articulated - as if years of grime had been washed away leaving only that which the composer was trying to express. Revelation after revelation - all due to a conscious decision to put aside bias and to give each recording a fair listen freed from my tendency to prejudge recordings as a result of what I had read rather than what I had actually heard. It's a genuinely exciting endeavor - almost as if one were rediscovering that which had been long lost and forgotten. There is an almost tangible excitement within this thread as each member shares recordings which have captured their imagination and which they wish to then share with kindred spirits. Best thread in the forum, eh?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 'The year 1905'

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Bkeske

Received a batch of vinyl today, so listened to all of it. Now I have to play catch-up with work. ;-)

Dang, I do like Boulez, and this was well done. :









I didn't have very high hopes for this, as it is a 'mail order' label, but not too bad. :









A first for me, and very enjoyable :









Very nice :


----------



## Flavius

Willaert: The Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)

Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday, and my last surviving close friend from my middle years (in his eighties) sent me a little book by Petrarch, 'The Secret', a dialogue between Petrarch and the Vth Century church father Augustine. I have collected Petrarch's madrigals through the years, but have been unaware of the 'Secret'. Much to my surprise, this dialogue is a recapitulation of the Latin, pagan philosophers' thoughts on death, and the necessity of its consideration for a stable, philosophical attitude as we approach the end. My friend has hitherto been a decided, nonchristian Stoic, and this compatible pagan-christian, through the 'back door', approach has certainly reassured me re the validity of Greco-Roman thinkers.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 10 In E Minor (Op. 93)_

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan conducting

Deutsche Grammophon Stereo 
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

When Shostakovich composed his Tenth Symphony in 1953, nearly a decade had gone by since he had last tackled a symphonic structure, his Ninth Symphony having been written in 1945 at the end of the war. The Tenth was also the first substantial orchestral piece to emerge from the Soviet Union in the freer cultural climate heralded by Stalin's death in the spring of 1953. As such, its first performance attracted particular attention in official and musicological circles, and the symphony became the subject of an animated three-day debate at the Moscow branch of the Union of Soviet Composers.

Some commentators, regarding the symphony as "non-realistic" music, condemned its pervading aura of pessimism; others stressed that Soviet composers now had the right to be guided by their own artistic instincts, something that in the dark years of Stalin's dictatorship had barely been possible, though within months of his death, the Party newspaper Pravda had been urging artists to strive for "independence, courage and experimentation". Amid these conflicting opinions of the Tenth Symphony, the young composer Andrey Volkonsky hit on an apt, compromise description: an "optimistic tragedy". Geoffrey Norris


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 2nd Razumovsky, Colorado String Quartet. An exceptional work played beautifully with great sound. You need to have this 99-cent download, ugly though it is!


----------



## RockyIII

*Clara Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor

Alma Mahler Sinfonietta
Stefania Rinaldi, conductor
Francesco Nicolosi, piano

2004

Clara Schumann was 14 years old when she wrote this beautiful concerto. Brilliant!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## 13hm13

Ignaz Pleyel (18 June 1757 - 14 November 1831) was an Austrian-born French composer and piano builder of the Classical period.

Work: Symphony in D-minor, B147 (1791) (scored for strings, single flute, two oboes, bassoon, horns, trumpets and timpani.)

Mov.I: Maestoso - Allegro con spirito quasi presto 
Mov.II: Adagio
Mov.III: Menuetto e Trio. Allegretto
Mov.IV: Rondo - Allegro

Orchestra: London Mozart Players

Conductor: Matthias Bamert

From:
Contemporaries of Mozart - Pleyel - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No.8 in C Major, KV 246

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Common Listener

bejart said:


> Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


What a coincidence. I'm listening to something vaguely similar  (currently on #9):










Mozart - The Complete [Solo] Piano Concertos, Daniel Barenboim and the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

If there was only one disc of Copland, this would be it for me.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Walter Frye - (Died approximately 1474)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4 and Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice)

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: The Art of Fugue*
Helmut Walcha

Contrapunctus 7 is wonderful, and the organ version is generally pleasant to hear.

*Haydn: Baryton Trios 32-59*
Esterhazy Ensemble

These are all consistent in quality. The one that rises above the pack here is No. 36.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Sacred Works

Psalms 86 and 124, Hymne An Gott, Pater noster, Cantique

Neue Preussische Philharmonie.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1969-09-01
 Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Main hall, Amsterdam


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Eberl - Symphony in E-flat major, Op.33 (1803)

Orchestra: Concerto Köln

Conductor: Werner Ehrhardt














Note from vlogger:
"Eberl's Symphony in E flat major was premiered at the same concert as Beethoven's Eroica Symphony on 7 April 1805, and it received rather more positive reviews than Beethoven's did."


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Danzes argentinas & Piano Sonata 1

François‐Xavier Poizat (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire

Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part four today.

The three works below were Weill's final offerings for the German stage before he left for Paris soon after the Nazis gained control in early 1933.

_Der Jasager_ was the last project Brecht and Weill worked on together before their falling-out during Weill's musical recalibration of _Mahagonny_ in late 1930 (they were temporarily reconciled three years later for _Die sieben Todsünden_). A tale of self-sacrifice for the greater good, Brecht replaced the original medieval Japanese setting with the modern-day Alps. A young boy resolves to obtain medicine for his sick mother. He asks to join a school expedition which is taking the same route and is reluctantly accepted. On the way he falls ill himself, and rather than jeopardise the expedition he agrees to be thrown to his death. Weill's music is uncharacteristically austere but it suits the bleakness of the story well.

_Die Bürgschaft_ was Kurt Weill's last large-scale opera until _Street Scene_ over 15 years later, and is probably Weill's most 'operatic' work in the strictest sense of the term. Weill put much store in _Die Bürgschaft_, which, generally speaking, is a parable about individual greed and the erosion of communal goodwill in a cynical dog-eat-dog world, but not long after the premiere in March 1932 its acceptance in Germany came to a shuddering standstill when further performances were cancelled amidst political turmoil.

The music for Georg Kaiser's play _Der Silbersee_ was the last that Kurt Weill wrote in Germany before leaving for good. Kaiser's story is a modern tale about a starving thief and the policeman who shot him ending up with a shared destiny. Perhaps there was an autobiographical element here - Kaiser himself was arrested for stealing a loaf during the hyperinflation period of the early 1920s. The play was premiered simultaneously in Leipzig, Magdeburg and Erfurt in February 1933 and received good reviews, but there was disruption by Nazi heavies at the second performance in Magdeburg (Kaiser's home town) and the work was immediately banned once the Nazis had gained control the following month, prompting Weill's fleeing back to Paris by car with scenographer Caspar Neher and his wife. Within a matter of days all of Weill's work was off-limits throughout Germany.

_Der Jasager_ - [_The One Who Says Yes_] - 'school opera' in two acts, after the Noh drama _Taniko_ by Zenchiku [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1930):



_Die Bürgschaft_ [_The Pledge_] - opera in a prologue and three acts, after _Der afrikanische Rechtspruch_ [_The African Verdict_] by Johann Gottfried Herder [Libretto: Caspar Neher] (1931):










_Der Silbersee: ein Wintermärchen_ [_The Silver Lake: A Winter's Fairy Tale_] - musical play in three acts [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1932):


----------



## sonance

Flavius said:


> [...] Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday, and my last surviving close friend from my middle years (in his eighties) sent me a little book by Petrarch, 'The Secret', a dialogue between Petrarch and the Vth Century church father Augustine. I have collected Petrarch's madrigals through the years, but have been unaware of the 'Secret'. Much to my surprise, this dialogue is a recapitulation of the Latin, pagan philosophers' thoughts on death, and the necessity of its consideration for a stable, philosophical attitude as we approach the end. My friend has hitherto been a decided, nonchristian Stoic, and this compatible pagan-christian, through the 'back door', approach has certainly reassured me re the validity of Greco-Roman thinkers.


Flavius - Belated, yet heartfelt congratulations for your 93rd birthday.

At that age it is quite understandable to have thoughts about death. I think you are a very courageous man to not shy away from those thoughts. - 
"The necessity of its consideration" reminded me of the text in Brahms' requiem: "Herr, lehre doch mich, dass ein Ende mit mir haben muss und mein Leben ein Ziel hat, und ich davon muss".
[I am not really happy about the English translation given in the booklets of my recordings: "Lord, make me to know mine end, and the measure of my days, what it is: that I may know how frail I am". I would translate: "Lord, teach me that I come to an end and my life is aimed at it and that I have to leave."]

It makes me think about how necessary it is to be taught about death, and how difficult und burdened with fear it is to learn.

I wish you strength for your life and for your thoughts. And of course health and time filled with joy, whether communicating with your friend or just listening to music.

Knowing that you are fond of Chopin, may I dedicate the following YouTube link to you? It doesn't present his piano music but his songs. I hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Chopin's Polish songs are really interesting. I'd like to get a recording of them. You can tell from the way he writes for piano that he was a lover of the human voice, and this would be proof, I guess.

Current listening: Haydn's Symphony No.99. Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw. Off this killer set of London symphonies. Every one of them is so good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The students are having a test. Kind of like 4'33  Hey! They're playing "Living On a Prayer" downstairs and outside they started digging to renovate the School...


----------



## Duncan

*The Brandenburg Concertos 1 - 6*

- *Concerto No. 1 In F Major, BWV 1046a

- Concerto No. 2 In F Major, BWV 1047

- Concerto No. 3 In G Major, BWV 1048

- Concerto No. 4 In G Major, BWV 1049

- Concerto No. 5 In D Major, BWV 1050

- Concerto No. 6 In B Flat Major, BWV 1051

Concerto For Violin And Oboe In C Minor, After BWV 1060

Concerto For 2 Harpsichords In C Minor, BWV 1062

Concerto For 3 Violins In D Major*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra- Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Score reader

*András Schiff: Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor ("Pathétique"), Op. 13*









I was reminded of this set in the Beethoven sonata sets thread in the Recording sub-forum, so I gave it a spin.


----------



## flamencosketches

I've heard Schiff described as the best Beethoven sonata cycle, and while I love his Bach and Schubert, his Beethoven doesn't really do it for me at all. Technically impeccable though, certainly better than Kempff and Schnabel, my two favorite sets - less mistakes anyway.

Current listening:


----------



## millionrainbows

This (on LP) was my first Schoenberg.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Gould's Schoenberg is good IMO. I've been enjoying Pollini's set lately.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No 8

Peter Donohoe

Recorded 1991

I've been listening to an awful lot of Prokofiev lately. This is a good performance, but I still rate Gilels' 1974 recording and Richter's 1962 recording more highly.


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Willaert: The Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)
> 
> Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday, and my last surviving close friend from my middle years (in his eighties) sent me a little book by Petrarch, 'The Secret', a dialogue between Petrarch and the Vth Century church father Augustine. I have collected Petrarch's madrigals through the years, but have been unaware of the 'Secret'. Much to my surprise, this dialogue is a recapitulation of the Latin, pagan philosophers' thoughts on death, and the necessity of its consideration for a stable, philosophical attitude as we approach the end. My friend has hitherto been a decided, nonchristian Stoic, and this compatible pagan-christian, through the 'back door', approach has certainly reassured me re the validity of Greco-Roman thinkers.


From the deepest of my heart, I wish you another 93 years of healthy life, my friend!

As a scholar of the Greek Philosophy, which is the base for every European philosophical movement, included the Renaissance, the French Enlighten and the Romantic movement, I can assure you that there is no secret, because there is no end!

You are modern music fan. (for this I tell you ALL, that we MUST know what we are listening) Certainly you are fan of Xenakis. One of his most emblematic works is the *Metastasis.* This is the word, in the Greek philosophy and (after) religion for the death. To explain you what this means, imagine your self in your bedroom and after some seconds in your living room without any physical effort. So simple...

*Platon, in his Psyche* (ψυχή / soul ) explained drastically the state of ''death'' (Metastasis / μετάστασις) as his teacher Socrates told him and other great Greek teachers in the past explained. Is the same thing, the Cristian Religion, many years after, told us, with other words. Because, you know this, Paulus, who found the Christianity, started his apostolic work from Greece, which was the thirst nation embraced the new religion. This is was very logical, because Paulus said to them the same things their philosopher told them adding only the LOVE we must have one for the other.

You know who made the death something terrible? The ones who remain behind! Our family, our beloved persons, our good friends. They must live in sorrow for our Metastasis. We have to fear for nothing! Only a very weak person fears to make some steps away from his bedroom. Live your life (the more 93th years are coming) and then prepare your self for a 1000 more. And then for 10.000 more. There is no time. Maybe, also, no space. Only memories. We will have new memories, my dearest. No worries. Memories for an eternity.

*I bought a lot of Takemitsu, as you suggested! Then, I saw, that you don't listen any more of him and I continued to listen my Master. What I will do now, with the FFFF Jap? :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaises

Arthur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## sonance

Josef Rejcha (Reicha): Cello Concertos
(Cello Concerto in A major; Concerto in D major for two violins [or: violin and cello]; Cello Concerto in D major)
Mikael Ericsson, cello; Jana Vlachová, violin; Czech Chamber Orchestra/Ondrej Kukal (supraphon)


----------



## RockyIII

Flavius said:


> Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday . . .


Best wishes for many more! :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

First thing in the morning Anouar Brahem









Gesualdo - the sixth book of madrigals 1611









Pierre De La Rue - Missa Pascale, disk 1, for now, don't if I'll have time for Missa Ista est speciosa


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Budapest Festival Orchestra- Iván Fischer.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9. Fricsay/Berlin. Right at the top of my pile of favourite performances of this work.


----------



## Bourdon

Flavius said:


> Willaert: The Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)
> 
> Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday,
> 
> congratulations dear Flavius. :tiphat:


----------



## JB Henson

Now playing: Scherzo from "A Midsummer's Night Dream" (Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 14,15 & 16


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


>


*I can only suggest Karlowicz!* The Polish is a very good composer. He died young, but the music left for us is great.


----------



## Enthusiast

There are several recordings of the Mozart piano concertos that I enjoy greatly but these CDs always (I've run my own comparisons too many times and always get the same feeling) seem to me to go deeper and to be somehow more ...


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra.

Antje Weithaas (violin)

NDR Radiophilharmonie -Hermann Bäumer.


----------



## Hiawatha

Johannes Brahms - Symphony No 3

(Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911/ Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3/ Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5

Lucas Debargue.


----------



## Jacck

Der-Shin Hwang, Das Marienleben - Paul Hindemith (part 1)


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Mahler 1 from this set ...


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 12-14. Paul Lewis. Inspired by Itulian's thread I put these on and was reminded how much I enjoy Lewis. He doesn't overly interpret the sonatas, imo, and plays them with very smooth touch with a little rubato here and there. When the score calls for more aggressive playing he delivers. I can imagine Beethoven playing them like this. The sound is very warm and modern. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Les Noces Bernstein
Oedipus Rex Levine


----------



## Merl

Lots of listening today so here goes....

I started with the Takacs' Early Beethoven Quartets (whilst clearing out my store-cupboard at school, on my fortnight off). Wonderful recordings. 








I followed that with Schumann's 1st symphony by Jordan and the OSR (lovely account) on the way home.... 








And finally Brahms' 2nd symphony in the hands of Sawallisch (whilst attempting to fix the washing machine - I failed). Sawallisch's 2nd set in London was poor but this older one is much better and although the VSO ain't no VPO it's still well played and well realised. I think I paid a quid for the Sawallisch cycle in a charity shop a few years back. It's well worth that.


----------



## Enthusiast

A good sample of Martinu. The Double Concerto, the symphony and the Rhapsody Concerto are all great works. The two violin concertos not so much (but still worth playing).

















Then Taras Bulba from this Ancerl disk. Sadly, I didn't have time for the Mass (a great performance - no-one does Janacek as well as Ancerl).


----------



## Hiawatha

Australia and New Zealand:

Peggy Glanville-Hicks - Prelude for a Pensive Pupil






Douglas Lilburn - Aotearoa Overture






Peter Sculthorpe - Small Town






Elena Kats-Chernin - Eliza's Aria






Brenton Broadstock - Symphony No 2


----------



## Merl

Finally, I got hold of De Vriend's Beethoven cycle, last week. Just played symphonies 7&8 and I'm impressed. I feel another part of my Beethoven cycles coming on. Lol.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Le Vergini--Madrigali spirituali on texts by Petrarca. Ensemble officium/ Rombach (Christophorus)


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ Y NORTE
_Spanish Dances_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Colin M

This looks great! Thanks for expanding my Wishlist : )



Rogerx said:


> Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
> 
> Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer
> 
> Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> An excellent Mahler 1 from this set ...
> 
> View attachment 116047


Kubelik is A GREAT conductor, with a very interesting history behind him. Period.

My personal problem with him: I can not classify him (I use this word with great uncertainty... because what I want to say is more general. Is what I have written, many times in the past. Previn is an example) in one of my directors categories. Is he Czech? Is he German? Is he Swiss? Is he American? Does he make great Czech composers? (he does) Does he make good Mahler? He does! Did he live successfully under German occupation? He did! Did he make the same with the Stalin? He didn't! Did the USA make him great? I don't know. In London and Paris started his great international carrier. Is he good with the French composers. Logically yes! They said the best for his Les Troyens… Was his acceptance in dem Bayerischen Rundfunk easy? It was... Very easy and with some strange rumors. (I don't comment rumors. Only historic facts) * At the end, Rafael tasted the musical glory for his Mahler! * What our good friend has here for us, is his BEST musical attempt from the podium. *I accept and suggest this recording as a must have. * But: I will never classify Rafael in the same category with Bernstein, Mitropoulos, Ormandy, Reiner, Kertesz, Macal, Schuricht etc... And this, not because of his musical value- I wrote he is great- but for the uncertainty (my personal uncertainty) about his personality. Thanks a lot, my friend. You gave me a chance to write something for Rafael, who, in a recent post, received a lower place in my Directors List and so I made my good friend "Mollie John" and other friends to have questions about my musical criteria.


----------



## Guest

Taking a break from Qobuz and CDs to enjoy some LPs to remind myself how realistic pure analog sounds--no "plastic" artifacts that most digital recordings impart.


----------



## D Smith

Works for two pianos. Christina and Michelle Naughton. Excellent 4 hand piano and 2 piano recording. The best performance on the album, imo, is Paul Schoenfield's Five Days from the Life of a Manic Depressive. Jazzy and fun, the Naughtons handle the piece with ease. Their technique and style is outstanding. All the other works are arrangements; 2 by John Adams, 2 by Copland and one by Nancarrow. Some work better than others as arrangements (I really enjoyed Adams' Roll Over Beethoven), and the sisters play them all with amazing precision and flow. Recommended.


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> Kubelik is A GREAT conductor, with a very interesting history behind him. Period.
> 
> My personal problem with him: I can not classify him (I use this word with great uncertainty... because what I want to say is more general. Is what I have written, many times in the past. Previn is an example) in one of my directors categories. Is he Czech? Is he German? Is he Swiss? Is he American? Does he make great Czech composers? (he does) Does he make good Mahler? He does! Did he live successfully under German occupation? He did! Did he make the same with the Stalin? He didn't! Did the USA make him great? I don't know. In London and Paris started his great international carrier. Is he good with the French composers. Logically yes! They said the best for his Les Troyens… Was his acceptance in dem Bayerischen Rundfunk easy? It was... Very easy and with some strange rumors. (I don't comment rumors. Only historic facts) * At the end, Rafael tasted the musical glory for his Mahler! * What our good friend has here for us, is his BEST musical attempt from the podium. *I accept and suggest this recording as a must have. * But: I will never classify Rafael in the same category with Bernstein, Mitropoulos, Ormandy, Reiner, Kertesz, Macal, Schuricht etc... And this, not because of his musical value- I wrote he is great- but for the uncertainty (my personal uncertainty) about his personality. Thanks a lot, my friend. You gave me a chance to write something for Rafael, who, in a recent post, received a lower place in my Directors List and so I made my good friend "Mollie John" and other friends to have questions about my musical criteria.


With all respect I genuinely do not understand the intent of your review of Kubelík - specifically the reference to your "personal uncertainty" about his "personality"...

- "In 1944, after various incidents, including one in which he declined to greet the Nazi Reichsprotektor Karl Hermann Frank with a Hitler salute, along with his refusal to conduct Wagner during the War, Kubelík "deemed it advisable to disappear from Prague and to spend a few months undercover in the countryside so as not to fall into the clutches of the SS or Gestapo".

- "After the Communist coup of February 1948, Kubelík left Czechoslovakia, vowing not to return until the country was liberated. "I had lived through one form of bestial tyranny, Nazism," he told an interviewer, "As a matter of principle I was not going to live through another.""

- "In 1953, the Communist government convicted the couple in absentia of "taking illicit leave" abroad. In 1956, the regime invited him back "with promises of freedom to do anything I wanted," said Kubelík, but he refused the invitation. In a 1957 letter to The Times, Kubelík said he would seriously consider returning only when all the country's political prisoners were freed and all émigrés were given as much freedom as he would have possessed. He was invited back by the regime in 1966 but again refused; in 1968, after the Prague Spring had been ended by the Soviet invasion, he organised an international boycott, in which many of the major classical artists of the West participated.

He seems to be person of great courage and integrity who was willing to sacrifice both his life and career before being willing to compromise his sense of ethics and principles.

In regards to his forced departure from the Chicago Symphony Orchestra -

"In 1950, Kubelík became music director of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, choosing the position over an offer from the BBC to succeed Sir Adrian Boult as chief conductor of the BBC Symphony Orchestra. He left the post in 1953. Some hold that he was "hounded out of the [Chicago] job" (to quote Time magazine) by the "savage attacks" (to quote the New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians) of the Chicago Tribune music critic Claudia Cassidy. But Chicago Sun-Times music critic Robert C. Marsh argued in 1972 that it was the Chicago Symphony trustees who were behind the departure. Their foremost complaint, and that of Cassidy as well, was that Kubelík introduced too many contemporary works (about 70) to the orchestra; there were also objections to his demanding exhaustive rehearsals and engaging several black artists."

You have to admire his willingness to champion new compositions, his exceptional work ethic, and his lack of prejudice in a time and place in which that behaviour was the exception rather than the rule.

If I have somehow misread the intent of your post I welcome the opportunity to be corrected as to what it might have been that you wished to state that I somehow did not comprehend.

I am willing to state without reservation that while he may not stand in the first tier of great conductors (numbers 1 through 10) he most definitely belongs in the second (numbers 11 through 20).

Best -

MJ


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful stuff
This is a complete cycle


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks to Dimace for sharing this video earlier this year. I LOVE the way Michelangeli plays Beethoven's 11th and 12th piano sonatas. The other works in the recital are also well done, and the Brahms Ballades are the top versions I've heard to date.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Between Tides, and other chamber music. Fujita Piano trio (ASW)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Prokofiev 1st and Sibelius Violin Concertos.
> 
> Gringolts, Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


and again this evening.....what a superb recording, the Prokofiev in particular is to these ears outstanding.


----------



## Itullian

This set is absolutely incredible!


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":









(2016 Recording)


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> This set is absolutely incredible!


I'm sure it is! I love their Beethoven and Schubert, but have never heard any of their Mozart. In fact I've only heard a few Mozart quartets full stop. Might need to track down a copy of that to get the full cycle in my library.

current listening: Britten/Rostropovich: Debussy cello sonata


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Schuricht - The Complete EMI Recordings - Box Set 8CDs









2012 Warner remastered box set of original EMI recordings. Includes sought-after Bruckner 8 and 9 (released by UK's Electric Recording Company, in 2017, for hundreds of $$ per LP!!)

Tracklist :

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Symphony no.1 in C op.21
Symphony no.2 in D op.36
Symphony no.3 in E flat op.55 "Eroica"
Symphony no.4 in B flat op.60
Symphony no.5 in C minor op.67
Symphony no.6 in F op.68 "Pastoral"
Symphony no.7 in A op.93
Symphony no.8 in F op.93
Symphony no.9 in D minor op.125

Wilma Lipp (soprano), Marga Höffgen (contralto), Murray Dickie (tenor), Gottlob Frick (baritone)
Elisabeth Brasseur Choirs, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Carl Schuricht

Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)
Symphony no.3 in D minor
Symphony no.8 in C minor
Symphony no.9 in D minor

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carl Schuricht


----------



## Guest

My "Day Off From Digital" continues with Sonata No.32. Fabulous playing and sound. (All the CD/FLAC iterations I own sound so brittle compared to the LP.)


----------



## pmsummer

PERPETUAL MOTION
_Music by Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini_
*Béla Fleck* - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> With all respect *I genuinely do not understand the intent of your review* of Kubelík - specifically the reference to your "personal uncertainty" about his "personality"...
> 
> - "In 1944, after various incidents, including one in which he declined to greet the Nazi Reichsprotektor Karl Hermann Frank with a Hitler salute, along with his refusal to conduct Wagner during the War, Kubelík "deemed it advisable to disappear from Prague and to spend a few months undercover in the countryside so as not to fall into the clutches of the SS or Gestapo".
> 
> - "After the Communist coup of February 1948, Kubelík left Czechoslovakia, vowing not to return until the country was liberated. "I had lived through one form of bestial tyranny, Nazism," he told an interviewer, "As a matter of principle I was not going to live through another.""
> 
> - "In 1953, the Communist government convicted the couple in absentia of "taking illicit leave" abroad. In 1956, the regime invited him back "with promises of freedom to do anything I wanted," said Kubelík, but he refused the invitation. In a 1957 letter to The Times, Kubelík said he would seriously consider returning only when all the country's political prisoners were freed and all émigrés were given as much freedom as he would have possessed. He was invited back by the regime in 1966 but again refused; in 1968, after the Prague Spring had been ended by the Soviet invasion, he organised an international boycott, in which many of the major classical artists of the West participated.
> 
> He seems to be person of great courage and integrity who was willing to sacrifice both his life and career before being willing to compromise his sense of ethics and principles.
> 
> In regards to his forced departure from the Chicago Symphony Orchestra -
> 
> "In 1950, Kubelík became music director of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, choosing the position over an offer from the BBC to succeed Sir Adrian Boult as chief conductor of the BBC Symphony Orchestra. He left the post in 1953. Some hold that he was "hounded out of the [Chicago] job" (to quote Time magazine) by the "savage attacks" (to quote the New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians) of the Chicago Tribune music critic Claudia Cassidy. But Chicago Sun-Times music critic Robert C. Marsh argued in 1972 that it was the Chicago Symphony trustees who were behind the departure. Their foremost complaint, and that of Cassidy as well, was that Kubelík introduced too many contemporary works (about 70) to the orchestra; there were also objections to his demanding exhaustive rehearsals and engaging several black artists."
> 
> You have to admire his willingness to champion new compositions, his exceptional work ethic, and his lack of prejudice in a time and place in which that behaviour was the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> If I have somehow misread the intent of your post I welcome the opportunity to be corrected as to what it might have been that you wished to state that I somehow did not comprehend.
> 
> I am willing to state without reservation that while he may not stand in the first tier of great conductors (numbers 1 through 10) he most definitely belongs in the second (numbers 11 through 20).
> 
> Best -
> 
> MJ


Me too, my friend. I have written about my great uncertainty. Thanks for the long and very well structured answer!


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> My "Day Off From Digital" continues with Sonata No.32. Fabulous playing and sound. (All the CD/FLAC iterations I own sound so brittle compared to the LP.)


Your turntable is a real beauty, my dearest!


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> Thanks to Dimace for sharing this video earlier this year. I LOVE the way Michelangeli plays Beethoven's 11th and 12th piano sonatas. The other works in the recital are also well done, and the Brahms Ballades are the top versions I've heard to date.


It will come MORE for Arturo! I bet my FFFF life, that no one can play better piano than him! (I speak for EVERY single one composer he has performed!)


----------



## Dimace

OK! I'm heading towards my bed… A beautiful night (or evening for the USA friends) to all of you with a dream piano composition from the immortal *Bill Evans.* God bless New Jersey! (I remember he was born there…)


----------



## Guest

No.4 and 5 to finish the all-analog day. Stunning sound and playing.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> Your turntable is a real beauty, my dearest!


Thank you. I love it!


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> OK! I'm heading towards my bed… A beautiful night (or evening for the USA friends) to all of you with a dream piano composition from the immortal *Bill Evans.* God bless New Jersey! (I remember he was born there…)


That is one of the greatest pieces of music ever written. Also shares almost its exact opening chords with the tune that is my user name here 

Current listening for me:









Muss es sein?......Es muss sein!

That was mind blowing...


----------



## flamencosketches

And now...









The Schoenberg. Much better than I was expecting... really interesting so far. (The Sibelius on the other side is a killer piece too).


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I've set for tonight a side by side comparison of the diabelli variations by Brendel and Staier. My Brendel has been my reference interpretation for a few years now. Staier is new to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

What do people mean by "reference recording"? Just their recording of choice for a given piece?


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

flamencosketches said:


> What do people mean by "reference recording"? Just their recording of choice for a given piece?


For me it means it is my benchmark; it is the performance that I compare all others to. Additionally, it can also mean for me "most faithful" to the composers intentions (admittedly, by my own personal estimation). In either case, it is the ideal basis for comparison. Maybe others disagree with my definition of a reference piece, but that's what I mean anyway.


----------



## pmsummer

OCEANA - TENEBRAE - THREE SONGS
*Osvaldo Golijov*
Gwinnett Young Singers
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Kronos Quartet
Folk-Instrument Ensemble
Dawn Upshaw
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

The sleeping beauty by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Colin M

William Wallace. Creation Symphony in C sharp m Brabbins BBC Scottish

A much overlooked work. The fourth movement, Allegro maestoso “So God created man in his own image...” would sit well in the works of any of the other brilliant composers from the late 19th century.


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube ...

*Vivaldi's Gloria*
University of North Texas: Collegium Singers & Baroque Orchestra
Richard Sparks, conductor






Recorded live December 2, 2011
Winspear Hall, University of North Texas, Denton TX

Student soloists:
Julianna Emanski, Kathryn Supina, Tess Mattingly, Alyssa Narum, Fabiana Gonzalez.

Andreas Stoltzfus, trumpet • Maryanna Bryant, oboe


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> What do people mean by "reference recording"? Just their recording of choice for a given piece?





AnthonyAlcott said:


> For me it means it is my benchmark; it is the performance that I compare all others to. Additionally, it can also mean for me "most faithful" to the composers intentions (admittedly, by my own personal estimation). In either case, it is the ideal basis for comparison. Maybe others disagree with my definition of a reference piece, but that's what I mean anyway.


Anthony Alcott is correct in defining it as a benchmark against which all others are measured. It's a term that you'll encounter most when reading reviews of recordings such as those found in Gramophone. Most new releases are compared and contrasted against a recording that is generally accepted to be amongst the top-tier of recordings. There are no hard and fast rules as to which recordings are considered "reference level" as there can be anywhere from 3 to 5 that are used as a reference for comparison and the artists can range from household names to remembered-by-virtually-no-one obscurities.


----------



## AeolianStrains

pmsummer said:


> OCEANA - TENEBRAE - THREE SONGS
> *Osvaldo Golijov*
> Gwinnett Young Singers
> Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> Kronos Quartet
> Folk-Instrument Ensemble
> Dawn Upshaw
> _
> Deutsche Grammophon_


That looks familiar. Hmmmm...


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers -*









*Antoine Busnois - (c.1430 - 1492)*

*Busnois: Missa L'homme armé*

*Cantica Symphonia, Giuseppe Maletto*

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## pmsummer

FINZI - PARRY - BRIDGE
_An English Suite_
*Gerald Finzi - Frank Bridge - C. Hubert H. Parry*
English String Orchestra
William Boughton - conductor
Martin Jones - piano
_
Nimbus_


----------



## pmsummer

AeolianStrains said:


> That looks familiar. Hmmmm...


Doen't it though. ;-)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Lebrun - Oboe Concertos

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## AeolianStrains

pmsummer said:


> Doen't it though. ;-)


I get the impetus for labels to use great works of art as covers, even if there are dozens of other albums using the same work. I didn't think this photograph would be used though.


----------



## Flutter

One of my favorite pieces of Messiaen's, "Oiseaux Exotiques"


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_

Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein conducting


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44,and String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1

Paul Gulda (piano)/Hagen Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Lanner: Viennese Dances

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Fantasias (12) for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25

Augustin Hadelich (violin)


----------



## chill782002

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No 7

Roland Pöntinen

Recorded 1984

Very nicely played. I think this CD was Pöntinen's solo debut recital.


----------



## Merl

Some early morning Mahler to wake me up and listen to whilst I order a new washing machine. I love Alsop's Mahler 1 finale.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> William Wallace. Creation Symphony in C sharp m Brabbins BBC Scottish
> 
> A much overlooked work. The fourth movement, Allegro maestoso "So God created man in his own image..." would sit well in the works of any of the other brilliant composers from the late 19th century.


*JA! YES! OUI! SI! *

(all the works of William are TOP! I love him and admiring him to superlative degree. I listen so many music in to him, full with love, pathos, sorrow, agony, isolation, triumph and innumerable, beautifully painted images from Scotland. A real treasure from the north!)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi; Don Carlo.

Carlos: José Carreras/ Isabel de Valois: Mirella Freni/ Felipe II: Nicolai Ghiaurov/R odrigo: Piero Cappuccilli/ Princesa de Éboli: Agnes Baltsa/ El gran Inquisidor: Ruggero Raimondi etc

B.P- Herbert von Karjan.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> What do people mean by "reference recording"? Just their recording of choice for a given piece?


Nothing! Such thing doesn't exist! I have almost 13.000 CDs and LPs and I never have seen on ONE of them the word reference. Maybe you mean the Esoteric SACDs, which have reference sound quality. Or the HMCDs, for the same reason. We have also reference class stereo equipment. (like our friend's ''Kontrapunktus'') The reference has to do exclusively with material quality and money and nothing with the music. For mass scale musical productions, I prefer (and this is the correct) the word "historic/al" or "monument / al" from the Greek and (after) Latin words ιστορία ^ μνημείον. They are mirroring the unique nature of the object and the difficulty of a possible repetition /reproduction of it.* Music is a science!* The most complex of a sciences, I could say. *And the art, all the other arts are looking to reach in vain.* The cheap commercial words and the industrial clisses have nothing to do with it. (if something like this exists, we must, every time we listen the Arturo, to write that this recording is a reference one… :lol: )


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Verdi; Don Carlo.
> 
> Carlos: José Carreras/ Isabel de Valois: Mirella Freni/ Felipe II: Nicolai Ghiaurov/R odrigo: Piero Cappuccilli/ Princesa de Éboli: Agnes Baltsa/ El gran Inquisidor: Ruggero Raimondi etc
> 
> B.P- Herbert von Karjan.


I gave like here for the *Mirella* and not for the production, which, this moment, is unknown to me. (maybe I have listen this one. Maybe I have it. I can not remember right now…)

*Mirella is THE SOPRANO.* She has GREAT technic! And a greater voice. She is also a very illustrious figure on the scene. A very impressive woman. A old friend of mine, played the piano in one master class of her. If the story she told me was the truth, she is also the toughest teacher in the world. In every case I'm a big admirer of her. Such opera ladies are a treasure for the humanity.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Merl said:


> Some early morning Mahler to wake me up and listen to whilst I order a new washing machine. I love Alsop's Mahler 1 finale.
> 
> View attachment 116071


Years ago, we would have a commercial for fabric softener on the beginning of 'Also Sprach Zarathustra'. The late romantic composers seem to do well with the washing process


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part five of five this morning.

Soon after escaping the Nazi menace by moving to Paris in March 1933, Weill accepted a commission to compose a contemporary vocal-ballet work based on the seven deadly sins. Weill had certain librettists in mind - apparently Jean Cocteau was first choice - but in the end he reluctantly agreed to work once more with Bertolt Brecht, who by then was living in Switzerland. Brecht wasn't overly thrilled about working with Weill either but probably needed the money, and in the end he pummelled enough leftish subtext into the libretto to make him feel less uneasy about the whole thing. By this time Brecht's ultra-radical stance far outstripped whatever Socialist beliefs Weill held - in any case the personality gulf between the two men had become too wide - and they never worked together on a major project again.

The music for _Die sieben Todsünden_ is recognisably mid-period Weill - neoclassically-tinged in places but characteristically bittersweet. It retains hardly any traces of the patent Alexanderplatz pit-band style of previous Weill/Brecht works, yet neither are there any discernible signposts pointing towards the richer, sweeping soundworld which was to become something of a Weill trademark once he had wooed Broadway. Justifiably acknowledged as one of the composer's finest works, _Die sieben Todsünden_ nevertheless failed to chime with Parisian audiences at the time, thus continuing Weill's shaky run of form.

_Marie Galante_, despite the accessible nature of the music written for it, is a rather noir-ish tale about a good-natured French prostitute who unwittingly gets embroiled in intrigue in Latin America and comes to a sticky end just as she has earned enough cash to get back to her homeland. The play, written by Jacques Deval based on his own novel from 1931, opened at the Théâtre de Paris in December 1934 to mixed reviews and was dropped after barely a fortnight. The novel had already been made into a watered-down Hollywood movie which was a total flop, so things perhaps did not augur well from the start. Weill had also took an instant dislike to the author (who provided his own lyrics for the play's songs with help from one Roger Fernay), describing him to Lotte Lenya as _'...the worst of all the literary swine I've yet encountered, and that's saying something...'_.

_Der Kuhhandel_ was yet another of Kurt Weill's ill-starred projects. The plot centres around an unscrupulous American arms dealer who sells to both the neighbouring countries of a fictitious Latin American island, thus provoking them into war (while also inflicting heavy taxation onto the poorer people in order to pay for it all) and immediately doubling the profits for his company. In the end the guns are rejected because they are faulty and as a result peace breaks out.

Planned in 1934 by Weill and Robert Vambery as a two-act operetta, _Der Kuhhandel_ was rejected ahead of completion by venues in both Paris and Zurich. The Savoy Theatre in London took up the option instead, forcing Weill to hastily knock together a new version in three acts, which included an English update of Vambery's German libretto by Reginald Arkell and Desmond Carter. Retitled _A Kingdom for a Cow_, it was premiered in June 1935 but its topicality and political in-jokes bamboozled the Savoy audience more accustomed to the evergreen Victorian frippery of Gilbert & Sullivan. It ran for only a handful of performances despite numerous critics giving it the thumbs-up. Within months Weill had relocated to the USA where he was to enjoy a new lease of life and firmly put behind him the failures and bad luck which had bedevilled him over the last three years. Weill's career in Europe, which had sparkled so brightly but ended up as a damp squib through no real fault of his own, was over.

Weill's busy schedule in the USA prevented him from completing the original version of _Der Kuhhandel_, which was a pity - the score verily fizzes along, taking the Parisian knockabout style of Offenbach as the comedy lead even though the music is essentially much closer to Weill's German roots in its use of parodic military marches, waltzes etc. to send up pomposity and power-craziness. In fact, caricatures of certain leading Nazis are not too difficult to discern, and were perhaps quite novel for the time seeing this was barely a year after the Nazis took power.

_Die sieben Todsünden_ [_The Seven Deadly Sins_] - 'ballet chanté' in eight parts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1933):



Suite from the incidental music for _Marie Galante_, a musical play in two acts [Libretto: Jacques Deval/Roger Fernay] (1934):



Excerpts from the original version of _Der Kuhhandel_ [_The Cattle Trade_] - operetta in two acts [Libretto: Robert Vambery] (1934 inc. - rev. 1935 as _A Kingdom for a Cow_):


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> That is one of the greatest pieces of music ever written. Also shares almost its exact opening chords with the tune that is my user name here


If the *Bill, Michael, Herbie, Thelonius, Dizzy* etc. were in the classic piano, most of the ''true'' (dedicated) classic pianists were without job. Rubinstein has admitted this. (for the Thelonius, I believe) I adore these guys! Imagine ONE of most of the modern pianist who knows 30% of the piano of *Petrucciani*. (an idol for me! I listen him in Stuttgart live and I forgot my name! I went to another hotel! Speechless, disoriented, I was living for hours in another dimension.)

If some of you are playing the piano (to a certain level) you can understand better what every time I write here. You are in a concert. And some times you say: I could do it better than him/her! It is the time, the pianist on the stage, has FAILED! With the guys I mention you can only say: Am I play the instrument? No, I don't! I'm no one. It is better to stop playing!

I will come with Michael! And Bill! With recordings and suggestions! They have their place alongside Earl and Van. And, all of them, are playin now for the God.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part five of five this morning.


I love you my friend! Period! This is presentation with a reason! This is how we can learn music! This is the way to honor the great artists!


----------



## chill782002

NLAdriaan said:


> Years ago, we would have a commercial for fabric softener on the beginning of 'Also Sprach Zarathustra'. The late romantic composers seem to do well with the washing process


I remember a television advertisement in the UK in the mid 1980s for Castrol engine oil, which used the opening of the 2nd movement of Mahler's 7th symphony. Worked very well, I thought.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> Years ago, we would have a commercial for fabric softener on the beginning of 'Also Sprach Zarathustra'. The late romantic composers seem to do well with the washing process


Do you remember the movie; De De IJssalon, containing Mahler 4, shops sold anything they had, Phonogram sold thousands of copies with Haitink.


----------



## LezLee

Earlier on BBC Radio 3, new to me: Sibelius - Spring Song. Lovely.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> If the *Bill, Michael, Herbie, Thelonius, Dizzy* etc. were in the classic piano, most of the ''true'' (dedicated) classic pianists were without job. Rubinstein has admitted this. (for the Thelonius, I believe) I adore these guys! Imagine ONE of most of the modern pianist who knows 30% of the piano of *Petrucciani*. (an idol for me! I listen him in Stuttgart live and I forgot my name! I went to another hotel! Speechless, disoriented, I was living for hours in another dimension.)
> 
> If some of you are playing the piano (to a certain level) you can understand better what every time I write here. You are in a concert. And some times you say: I could do it better than him/her! It is the time, the pianist on the stage, has FAILED! With the guys I mention you can only say: Am I play the instrument? No, I don't! I'm no one. It is better to stop playing!
> 
> I will come with Michael! And Bill! With recordings and suggestions! They have their place alongside Earl and Van. And, all of them, are playin now for the God.


Couldn't agree more. Bill in particular is an idol to me and has been for years. Most of my musician friends feel the same way. (Same goes for Mr. Hancock - luckily, he is still alive and well: the only one out of those you named, I believe). I think that's an interesting question too, and I wonder if any ever considered going the classical route. Bill in particular would have been a killer classical pianist, and you can tell from his music that he was if nothing else a fan of certain 20th century composers like Debussy and Ravel, and probably plenty more beyond that, but the style of the two Frenchmen really comes off in some of his playing. Anyway, he's a genius composer and player in his own right and will always be known as one of the greats for as long as people are listening to jazz.

Can't say I'm especially familiar with Petrucciani's music, though his life story is inspiring. You've given me something to look into.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anyway, current listening is Sir Colin Davis with the Royal Concertgebouw performing Haydn's Symphony no.100 in G major "Military". It's been at least one Haydn symphony every morning for close to two weeks and this one is one of the best so far. They're all killer! He was an amazingly consistent composer and I guess he saved something special for the landmark of his 100th.


----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141: No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor "La campanella"

Louis Kentner

Recorded 1942

I'd never heard of this pianist before, but what a great interpreter of Liszt! Feather-light, with a deft touch and a slightly eerie edge to it that I've never previously noticed in other recordings of this piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> I love you my friend! Period! This is presentation with a reason! This is how we can learn music! This is the way to honor the great artists!


Thanks again. Covering Weill's career from c. 1924-35 is always an epic journey. At least next time I need only copy and paste my previous posts!


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Britten: Suite on English Folk Tunes 'A Time there was', Op. 90*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle

*Britten: Canadian Carnival Overture, Op. 19*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Wesley Warren (organ)

*Britten: Young Apollo, Op. 16*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Peter Donohoe (piano), Felix Kok (violin), Jeremy Ballard (violin), Michal Kaznowski (cello)

*Britten: Quatre Chansons Françaises*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Jill Gomez (soprano)

*Britten: Scottish Ballad, Op. 26*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Peter Donohoe (piano), Philip Fowke (piano)

*Britten: Occasional Overture, Op. 38*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle

_*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, Op. 20*_
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle


----------



## Enthusiast

More from the Hilliards


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD2

Danse sacrée
Danse profane
Lisa Wellbaum, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
Jeux (Poème dansé), L.1263.
Très lent - Scherzando (Tempo initial) 
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
Première Rhapsodie, L. 116
Rêveusement lent
Franklin Cohen, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
Fantaisie For Piano & Orchestra, L.73
Andante ma non troppo-Allegro giusto
Lento e molto espressivo
Allegro molto
Zoltán Kocsis, Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
Première suite pour orchestre, L. 50
Version pour piano à quatre mains
Fête
Ballet
Rêve
Cortège et Bacchanale
Philippe Cassard, François Chaplin


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Elly Ameling (soprano)
Recorded: 1967-12-20
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## canouro

*Elgar: Introduction & Allegro For Strings; Symphony No. 1*
Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> Do you remember the movie; De De IJssalon, containing Mahler 4, shops sold anything they had, Phonogram sold thousands of copies with Haitink.


I didn't know this story, very funny.

Just found a copy on YT, Mahler 4 is the title music:


----------



## RockyIII

*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke
Waldszenen
Arabeske
Kinderszenen

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> I didn't know this story, very funny.
> 
> Just found a copy on YT, Mahler 4 is the title music:


That's it, never been released on DVD for some strange copyright reasons.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> That's it, never been released on DVD for some strange copyright reasons.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


>


Where did you find this, you are a star!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Richard Strauss: Elektra (Solti, Vienna). Killer opera.


----------



## JB Henson

I've never listened to this version. Its...really different.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Where did you find this, you are a star!!!


I found it on Spotnet,I can't give you the link ,it has some porn ads.

I shall try to download it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I found it on Spotnet,I can't give you the link ,it has some porn ads.
> 
> I shall try to download it.


With the cover pic I found it also, on a site where they make (illegal) copies from T.V.
Both there once, all fake, including the cover.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> With the cover pic I found it also, on a site where they make (illegal) copies from T.V.
> Both there once, all fake, including the cover.


If everything goes right I have it within 10 minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Couldn't agree more. Bill in particular is an idol to me and has been for years. Most of my musician friends feel the same way. (Same goes for Mr. Hancock - luckily, he is still alive and well: the only one out of those you named, I believe). I think that's an interesting question too, and I wonder if any ever considered going the classical route. Bill in particular would have been a killer classical pianist, and you can tell from his music that he was if nothing else a fan of certain 20th century composers like Debussy and Ravel, and probably plenty more beyond that, but the style of the two Frenchmen really comes off in some of his playing. Anyway, he's a genius composer and player in his own right and will always be known as one of the greats for as long as people are listening to jazz.
> 
> Can't say I'm especially familiar with Petrucciani's music, though his life story is inspiring. You've given me something to look into.


Don't forget Oscar! (Peterson) The Canadian diamond!

What classical music? Petrucciani played Chopin X2, every time was on the stage! In 5 minutes he FFFFed my whole Chopin expertise, playing Jazz! The man was from another universe! As a piano teacher, I can assure you that in one week can learn ALL the Nocturnes, in three all the Etüdes etc. and play them better than everybody.* Phenomenon, my friend*. Like Bill, who was also THE composer. To compare these titans with the classic piano children of today, is blasphemy!

_I'm very glad, because we have found another field of TOP serious music to write and to exchange opinions._


----------



## Orfeo

*Compelling Pianism
*
Lotus Land, English Waltz, Solitude, Danse negre









Lyric Pieces, Legends I & II, Melancholy Gardens, The Mysterious Forest









Piano Sonata no. IV, Ten Lyric Pieces









Piano Sonata, Cinq Esquisses


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 116078
> 
> 
> Liszt - Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141: No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor "La campanella"
> 
> Louis Kentner
> 
> Recorded 1942
> 
> I'd never heard of this pianist before, but what a great interpreter of Liszt! Feather-light, with a deft touch and a slightly eerie edge to it that I've never previously noticed in other recordings of this piece.


For this reason exactly I love you my friends! I don't have this one (unbelievable, with 1000 plus titles from my Master) and now I discovered it and I'm looking forward to buy it! Many thanks, my friend! (I wait for more diamonds like this)


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
*Plus,
*Sonatas, Waltzes


----------



## Hiawatha

Henriette Renié - Legende D'après Les Elfés De Leconte De Lisle






Arthur Honegger - Pacific 231


----------



## millionrainbows

For the hardcore-HIP only: Peter Watchorn's WTC, using Bach's well-tempered tuning discovered by Dr. Bradley Lehman in 2005.


----------



## chill782002

Dimace said:


> For this reason exactly I love you my friends! I don't have this one (unbelievable, with 1000 plus titles from my Master) and now I discovered it and I'm looking forward to buy it! Many thanks, my friend! (I wait for more diamonds like this)


I'm very impressed with it. Here's the full track listing:

01 Soirées de Vienne, S. 427: No. 6, Allegro con strepito (After F. Schubert) (9:11)
Recorded: 17 July 1939
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

02 Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141: No. 2 in E-Flat Major (5:54)
03 Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141: No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor "La campanella" (4:35)
04 Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141: No. 5 in E Major "La chasse" (3:05)
Recorded: 27 January 1942
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

05 Études de concert, S. 144: No. 2 in F Minor "La Leggierezza" (4:48)
Recorded: 10 July 1939
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

06 Concert Études, S. 145: No. 2, Gnomenreigen (3:20)
Recorded: 3 September 1941
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

07 Liebesträume, S. 541: No. 3, Nocturne in A-Flat Major (4:47)
Recorded: 03 September 1941
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

08 Études d'exécution transcendante, S. 139: No. 5 in B-Flat Major "Feux follets" (4:04)
Recorded: 23 March 1937
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

09 Années de pèlerinage II, Supplément, S. 162 "Venezia e Napoli": No. 1, Gondoliera (5:48)
10 Années de pèlerinage II, Supplément, S. 162 "Venezia e Napoli": No. 3, Tarantella (9:16)
Recorded: 30 March 1938
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

11 R.W. Venezia, S. 201 (3:24)
Recorded: 10 November 1951
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

12 En rêve, S. 207 "Nocturne" (2:26)
Recorded: 10 November 1951
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

13 Csárdás macabre, S. 224 (7:03)
Recorded: 10 November 1951
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

14 Illustrations du Prophète de Meyerbeer, S. 414: No. 2, Les patineurs. Scherzo (8:48)
Recorded: 7 March 1939
Recording Venue: Studio 3, Abbey Road, London, United Kingdom

Though Hungarian by birth, and having studied at the Franz Liszt Academy in Budapest, Louis Kentner, like so many others of Jewish origin, immigrated to London in the mid 1930s, aware that central Europe was not the best place to be at that time for someone of his race. He was to remain in London for the rest of his life, becoming very much part of British musical life both as pianist and, later, as teacher. His somewhat sensational London debut took place in the Aeolian Hall in October 1936 where he gave an all Liszt recital. As a direct result he was signed up by HMV and over the next fifteen years, in addition to much other repertoire, he made a large number of Liszt recordings which featured not only the often recorded etudes and Hungarian Rhapsodies but also premiere recordings of many of Liszt's more important, but then less well known, larger works. Our first APR title (APR5514) featured such unusual works as the Scherzo & March, the Berceuse and the first Polonaise; on the current disc, in addition to a number of the well known aforementioned etudes, we find a group of late pieces, including the bizarre Czárdás Macabre, which was only published in the year of its recording, and the Meyerbeer/Liszt 'Les Patineurs' scherzo. This later piece is one of Liszt's most brilliant operatic transcriptions, but is strangely little known. It is perhaps Kentner's most stunning recording and a fitting way to end this fascinating recital. (Presto Classical)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## flamencosketches

Is Bruckner worth getting into...? Worth noting that I don't really like Mahler outside of the 4th symphony...


----------



## chill782002

flamencosketches said:


> Is Bruckner worth getting into...? Worth noting that I don't really like Mahler outside of the 4th symphony...


Bruckner and Mahler aren't really that similar, although they're often lumped together. The 4th, 7th, 8th and 9th seem to be his most popular symphonies, start with those and see if you like them. For what it's worth, the first movement of the 9th is one of the all time high-points in orchestral music as far as I'm concerned. Many swear by Furtwangler's 1944 recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker, but I'm also very partial to Karajan's 1966 recording with the same orchestra if you're looking for something in stereo with better sound. There are many, many Bruckner recordings out there though, so maybe you could try one by one of your favourite conductors?


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

The Graindelavoix recording of Ockeghem's Missa Caput - listed today by deprofundis as the second best Graindelavoix CD. A very different world to the Hilliard CD I was listening to earlier.


----------



## canouro

*Elgar: Symphony 2, Sospiri, Elegy*
John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A stupendous "Eroica" with the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini:









What a revelation this largely unsung cycle of Beethoven symphonies is proving to be!


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Is Bruckner worth getting into...? Worth noting that I don't really like Mahler outside of the 4th symphony...


I agree with Chill. Mahler tends to throw you around emotionally. Bruckner, especially from the 4th through 9th symphonies, is more of a journey to God/transcendence marked by detours but eventually breaking through to fulfillment/enlightenment. Also, his motets are wonderful and very much shorter, and his masses are worthwhile and even get quoted in the symphonies.

I would try either Symphony 4 or 7 and see if something clicks. My introduction was Georg Tinter's Naxos set. He finds a sense of transcendence, especially in the 4th. But the box set is not as cheap as it used to be.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 22

1. Chant du rossignol (Song of the Nightingale), symphonic poem for orchestra
2. Danses concertantes, for chamber orchestra
3. Epitaphium 
4. Double Canon, for string quartet ('Raoul Dufy in Memoriam')
5. Abraham and Isaac, sacred ballad for voice & chamber orchestra
6. Variations: Aldous Huxley in Memoriam, for orchestra
7. Requiem Canticles, for 2 vocal soloists, chorus & orchestra:


----------



## Merl

Dug this one out of the CD racks this morning and what a joy. Superb Haydn.


----------



## canouro

*Dvorák, Elgar: Cello Concertos
*
Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85
Jacqueline du Pré, John Barbirolli, London Symphony Orchestra

Antonin Dvorák - Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op. 104, B. 191
Jacqueline du Pré, Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Carl Schuricht today.

Beethoven: Symphony 6 & 8. Carl Schuricht: Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. The Pastoral is leisurely and lovely and the eighth vigorous and crisp. The only issue is the rather cavernous recording but one you get used to it, fabulous performances.










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27. Robert Casadesus, Schweizerisches Festspielorchester, Carl Schuricht

Brahms: Symphony No 2 Vienna Philharmonic & Carl Schuricht. From live recordings in 1961 and 1962. The Mozart is open and exquisitely played by Casadeus. The Brahms is interesting for the energetic and contrasting reading Schuricht gives, but wasn't to my taste.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms and Weber: Clarinet Quintets 

Richard Stoltzman
Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87 by Johannes Brahms
Performer: Sharon Robinson (Cello), Joseph Kalichstein (Piano), Jaime Laredo (Violin)

Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114 by Johannes Brahms
Performer: Ferenc Bognár (Piano), Karl Leister (Clarinet), Wolfgang Boettcher (Cello)


----------



## canouro

*Dvořák: Requiem / Mass in D*

Requiem, Op.89, B.165
Pilar Lorengar, Erszebet Komlossy, Robert Ilosfalvy, Tom Krause, 
The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## Enthusiast

All 12 of the very great Op.6 concertos in one of my most favourite sets for the works.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Is Bruckner worth getting into...? Worth noting that I don't really like Mahler outside of the 4th symphony...


Listen the *9th and the 4th of Anton* and, if you don't like them, I will write here 100 times as response that I know nothing about music.

(Mahler 5th!!!!! I listened it today from a ''street'' CD (a very cheap production) and I said: Wow! This sounds good! It wasn't the CD, of course, but the glorious music of Mahler!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich in reverse... sort of 

Symphony No. 10 (1953) Rattle Philharmonia followed by Symphony No. 4 (1935) Rattle City of Birmingham

No. 4 was self suppressed by the composer during the Great Terror. Listen and you will see in its Western influences and dramatic individuality the reason why that was probably a good idea. It was first played publicly in 1961. No. 10 was composed after the passing of the Great Terror. Much starker but still with the yearning for individuality. 

I often wonder where Shostakovich’s muse would have taken him in an artistically freer society?


----------



## canouro

*Elgar ‎- The Dream Of Gerontius*

Dame Janet Baker, Richard Lewis, Kim Borg, Hallé Choir & Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, 
Ambrosian Singers, Hallé Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 5, D 537
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9, D 568*
Daniel Barenboim

I have positive, not effusive, feelings about these two sonatas and performances. It was my first time with the 568, and I would happily hear it again.


----------



## Itullian

OK friends. You know I'm a Beethoven string quartet fan and own more than 20 sets of them.

This set by the Cypress Quartet goes to the top 3 sets that I own.
It is magnificent in both recorded sound, playing and interpretation.
The DDD sound is better than any I've heard. Perfectly balanced and perfect acoustic.
This is in contention for best set ever friends!
I am staking my quartet reputation on this one.
I am listening right now to the middle quartets and it is jaw dropping beautiful.
My top 3 have been Italiano's, Takacs and the Guarneri (the DDD set)
I have to now rethink that!
If you want to be blown away, get this set!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 5, D 537
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9, D 568*
> Daniel Barenboim
> 
> I have positive, not effusive, feelings about these two sonatas and performances. It was my first time with the 568, and I would happily hear it again.


Try Haebler or Richter and you will find all the feelings you want. Daniel is GREAT, but for the Greatest. Schubert belongs to the lady and the guy I mentioned.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> View attachment 116105


The big rock in the middle, is Celie himself. The other stones are the Wand and the Sawallisch. (or the van Zweden, who, to tell you the truth, he impressed me with his Bruckner). I'm so FFFF sad, because Dimitris didn't make more Bruckner (only some lives. One is in Salzburg... Second I can not remember right now). I can not imagine the outcome...


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Willaert: The Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)
> 
> Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday, and my last surviving close friend from my middle years (in his eighties) sent me a little book by Petrarch, 'The Secret', a dialogue between Petrarch and the Vth Century church father Augustine. I have collected Petrarch's madrigals through the years, but have been unaware of the 'Secret'. Much to my surprise, this dialogue is a recapitulation of the Latin, pagan philosophers' thoughts on death, and the necessity of its consideration for a stable, philosophical attitude as we approach the end. My friend has hitherto been a decided, nonchristian Stoic, and this compatible pagan-christian, through the 'back door', approach has certainly reassured me re the validity of Greco-Roman thinkers.


I have been away for a couple of days so have just seen your post this evening - may I add my congratulations on your birthday. May you remain healthly for many years to come - so much music out there to hear/ rehear.

Kindest regards, 
Malx.


----------



## Flavius

Malx said:


> I have been away for a couple of days so have just seen your post this evening - may I add my congratulations on your birthday. May you remain healthly for many years to come - so much music out there to hear/ rehear.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Malx.


Thank you, Malx.


----------



## Malx

A leisurely but inspiring meander through the gallery:

Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition - Munich PO, Celibidache.









Schumann, Symphony No 2 - The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.


----------



## LezLee

flamencosketches said:


> Couldn't agree more. Bill in particular is an idol to me and has been for years. Most of my musician friends feel the same way. (Same goes for Mr. Hancock - luckily, he is still alive and well: the only one out of those you named, I believe). I think that's an interesting question too, and I wonder if any ever considered going the classical route. Bill in particular would have been a killer classical pianist.


For me, 'Peace Piece' is on a par with Satie and Debussy and a couple of times has reduced me to tears when caught unawares.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Listen the *9th and the 4th of Anton* and, if you don't like them, I will write here 100 times as response that I know nothing about music.
> 
> (Mahler 5th!!!!! I listened it today from a ''street'' CD (a very cheap production) and I said: Wow! This sounds good! It wasn't the CD, of course, but the glorious music of Mahler!)


OK, I'll bite. Who's your favorite recording of the each? I'll listen to whichever is shorter


----------



## Guest

More vinyl goodness.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Painting by Georges Schreiber*​
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Beethoven Trios: In G, Op. 9, No. 1
In C Minor, Op. 9, No. 3_

RCA Red Seal
A "New Orthophonic" High Fidelity Recording
Vinyl Lp mono

Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - William Primrose
Violin - Jascha Heifetz

_From the Liner Notes:_

The C Minor Trio, particularly, not only reveals the breaking-away from whatever influence Haydn and Mozart might have exercised upon the composer, but also involves musical ideas - one in particular - which in later works were used again and again as the source of some of Beethoven's most effective utterances. The particular germinal idea, originating (as far as Beethoven is concerned) in the _adagio_ of this Trio, is a simple phrase (EABC); but it is a phrase which the composer found pregnant with many meanings. So sometimes, slightly altered, enlarged or contracted, he found need for it conspicuously in the first movement of the _Sonata Pathetique_, where it is sometimes coherent, sometimes fragmentary; it appears in the _Adagio affetuoso_ of the F Major Quartet, Op. 18, No. 1; in the major, as the opening phrase of the _Larghetto_ of the Second Symphony; in the slow movement of the third Rasoumovsky Quartet; in the F Minor Quartet, Op. 95; and in the scherzo of the A Major Cello Sonata. Charles O'Connell


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No 46 - The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.









I always think of Haydn's Symphonies as a kind of musical palate cleanser, a bit like J S Bach's keyboard works - if you know what I mean


----------



## flamencosketches

Current:









Handel's Dixit Dominus, Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists/Monteverdi Choir. It's a lean performance, but this is Handel; it's still massive.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op.115
The Busch Quartet & Reginald Kell (Clarinet)*

Many of my favourite Brahms works are from his Chamber Works.

Recorded 10th October 1937 according to the liner notes/disc sleeve, the technical limitations of the recording process are evident but do nothing to take away from the quality of the performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

AClockworkOrange said:


> Many of my favourite Brahms works are from his Chamber Works.


Agreed. Include the piano works and it's all of my favorites of Brahms.


----------



## haydnguy

NLAdriaan said:


> I didn't know this story, very funny.
> 
> Just found a copy on YT, Mahler 4 is the title music:


It was not in my language but I didn't see Mahler anywhere. It was about an hour and 25 minutes long.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Trevor Pinnock
The English Concert
Disk 7
Symphony Nos. 24, 25, 30, 31


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Ballades Op 10 - Cedric Tiberghien.









I have the recording in this fine box:


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnguy said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Trevor Pinnock
> The English Concert
> Disk 7
> Symphony Nos. 24, 25, 30, 31


Personally, I like Pinnock's way with Mozart's symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer, Trois Nocturnes*

Martinon has a way of making Debussy sound like I think it should sound.


----------



## haydnguy

I do too although admit I haven't much to compare it too.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> Try Haebler or Richter and you will find all the feelings you want. Daniel is GREAT, but for the Greatest. Schubert belongs to the lady and the guy I mentioned.


I have your Haebler recommendation from a different day, but I will now add Richter to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> OK, I'll bite. Who's your favorite recording of the each? I'll listen to whichever is shorter


Start with Günter Wand. (to praise our home for the beginning… :lol: )


----------



## flamencosketches

Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D major. Karajan/Berlin. This symphony is incredible. I don't know why I never paid much attention to it before, but it's quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer, Trois Nocturnes*
> 
> *Martinon* has a way of making Debussy sound like I think it should sound.
> 
> View attachment 116114


Very significant conductor! Saint Saens and Claude are his specialty!


----------



## haydnguy

chill782002 said:


> I remember a television advertisement in the UK in the mid 1980s for Castrol engine oil, which used the opening of the 2nd movement of Mahler's 7th symphony. Worked very well, I thought.


Whenever I play orchestral music my wife will tell me what cartoon each piece reminds her of. :lol:


----------



## Malx

Mozart, String Quartet in B flat (Prussian) - Chilingirian Quartet.


----------



## Malx

Last disc tonight:

Rued Langgaard, String Quartet No 4 'Sommerdage' - Nightingale String Quartets.


----------



## flamencosketches

Now playing: Colorado String Quartet - Beethoven SQ No.16 in F major. Such a harmonically rich piece, and the final movement hits me harder than the 9th symphony.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Painting by Herschel (Harry) Levit (1912 - 1986)*​
*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Concerto In E Minor_

*Sergei Prokofieff*
_Concerto In G Minor_

Boston Symphony
Charles Munch conducting

RCA Victor
Vinyl Lp Album, Mono

From the Liner Notes:

"I've been an ardent Heifetz fan since I first heard him one night in the 'twenties in Vienna's Konzerthoussaal when he performed the Mendelssohn Concerto. Like other Heifetz fans I've taken a proprietary interest in him and am secretly as pleased with his artistic durability as smart investors are with their IBM shares which they bought at 100 and watched go up and up all these years. Heifetz has always been a gold-plated investment for the listener; no matter what happened to others, he would pay off his regular dividends." Joseph Wechsberg, Vienna, January 1959


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116116
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D major. Karajan/Berlin. This symphony is incredible. I don't know why I never paid much attention to it before, but it's quickly become one of my favorites.


As I have already written, Kara made many Greatest's Symphonies Circles. (4 or something like this) I consider this one (1963) as his best, because of the 6th and the 9th)

To be completely honest with you, Herbie is a GREAT conductor, but his Beethoven (personal opinion) is just fine. (this is not a small accomplishment). I every circle he has his high points but no one is perfect, like (example) Gielen's, Wand's or of my surprise conductor. I believe if you put together his circles (of Karajan) you will make a super one. (from 1977 the 3rd, for example) Very nice!


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 (Haas 1881); Symphony No. 7 (Haas 1885). Working my way through the Gielen box. I didn't care for his 6th at all. The orchestra was not together in parts and the performance just was not very cohesive. The 7th fares much better with Gielen delivering an intelligent well-paced reading.


----------



## flamencosketches

@Dimace, I have enjoyed this Karajan '63 cycle while I've had it. Quite a bit actually. But while reading along with the scores as I've been doing lately, I've started to notice just how much the strings overpower everything, especially the winds. Still results in a mostly great sound, but I can't help but feeling I'm missing something. I will probably get another cycle to complement at some point, but I'm leaning toward the HIP side: Gardiner, Immerseel, and Brüggen are contenders; also Toscanini's 1939 cycle (love what I've heard despite the ROUGH sound) and Chailly's much more recent set with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (sp?) both also appeal to me. Beethoven is ultimately a Classical composer to me and would be well suited by a less Romantic approach, I believe.

Oh, and for the record, I agree that Karajan was a great conductor (one of the greats, as far as I'm concerned, but my opinion ain't worth much), and he really excels in Beethoven. I don't think he deserves the flak he sometimes gets.

Current listening:









The finale.

I think I want to pick up Giulini's classic Don G. as well. Love what I've heard of that. I like Jacobs' HIP approach but I can't help but feel the singers are lacking at times.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B000002RXD

Anyone know if this release includes a libretto?


----------



## Hiawatha

Charles Koechlin - Au Loin






Augusta Holmès - La Nuit et l'Amour


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Itullian

Some Schiff Schubert


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Complete Philips Recordings
Beaux Arts Trio 1964 record disc 1 & 2


----------



## Flavius

Thank you for your comments, Sonance, and your congratulations. It was very thoughtful, and appreciated.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 In D Minor _

*Joseph Haydn*
_Sonata No. 52 In E Flat_

London Symphony Orchestra
Albert Coates conducting
Vladimir Horowitz pianist

Seraphim
Vinyl Lp album, mono
Piano Concerto, 1930
Sonata, 1934-35

From the Liner Notes:

Haydn's Sonata No. 52, his last, was completed in 1794 but not published until December of 1798. Interestingly, the work's little-noted composition took place during the composer's well-publicized second trip to London, which also fathered his second set of "London" or "Salomon" Symphonies, the Sonata (written for pianist Therese Jansen and dedicated to Magdalene von Kurzböck) clearly evidences Haydn's growing involvement and participation with the so-called "Romantic" period of music; a fact illustrated by the work's dramatically expressive harmonies as well as its contrasting tempos and pianistic textures. Although infrequently performed or recorded, the Sonata not only serves as an exquisite virtuoso vehicle, but also as an historically important document in the development of Romanticism and Haydn. Deryck Cooke


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:

























Made a cup of tea, fired up my headphone rig, and now listening to Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## senza sordino

A Vaughan Williams festival here

My new disk
Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite, Oboe Concerto, Concerto Grosso, Romance for harmonica strings and piano, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, Norfolk Rhapsody no 1, Partita, In the Fen Country, Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis. 









Symphonies 4, 5, 7 and 3









Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1&2









Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto (from Spotify)









Piano Quintet, Romance for Viola and piano, Quintet for clarinet horn violin Cello and piano, six studies in folksong for clarinet and piano









All so enjoyable. I really enjoyed this oh so English festival


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> @Dimace, I have enjoyed this Karajan '63 cycle while I've had it. Quite a bit actually. But while reading along with the scores as I've been doing lately, I've started to notice just how much the strings overpower everything, especially the winds. Still results in a mostly great sound, but I can't help but feeling I'm missing something. I will probably get another cycle to complement at some point, but I'm leaning toward the HIP side: Gardiner, Immerseel, and Brüggen are contenders; also Toscanini's 1939 cycle (love what I've heard despite the ROUGH sound) and Chailly's much more recent set with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (sp?) both also appeal to me. Beethoven is ultimately a Classical composer to me and *would be well suited by a less Romantic approach,* I believe.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I agree that Karajan was a great conductor (one of the greats, as far as I'm concerned, but my opinion ain't worth much), and he really excels in Beethoven. I don't think he deserves the flak he sometimes gets.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 116121
> 
> 
> The finale.
> 
> I think I want to pick up Giulini's classic Don G. as well. Love what I've heard of that. I like Jacobs' HIP approach but I can't help but feel the singers are lacking at times.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B000002RXD
> 
> Anyone know if this release includes a libretto?


That's it! Very nice! Beethoven is ...Beethoven. *Tempo, discipline, very good balance of the various orchestra instruments.* Don't buy something before my 30th of April presentation. (I hope that a friend of us, will bring THE CIRCLE before that day, to complete the subject "Beethoven's Symphonies...) It is evils work, that this HUGE director doesn't exist for us! In Europe (to help you) has written great history.

(with Mozart, to be honest with you, because I don't know a lot of things, I buy everything of him. I have 15 circles of his symphonies (I have listened nothing) 20 of his sonatas (also almost nothing) all of his operas 2 or 3 times in big circles plus separately made recordings, etc. This way I honor the composer and I have no remorse for my ignorance! :lol::lol


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Steerpike

I'm presently listening to Gabriel Faure's Requiem - absolutely sublime I have to say. The recording is by the Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, conducted by John Eliot Gardiner. The soloists are Catherine Bott (soprano) and Gilles Cachemaille (baritone), and the choirs are the Montverdi Choir and the Salisbury Cathedral Boy Choristers.

I think I'll follow this with Alexander Scriabin's 2nd Symphony, a piece I'm not at all familiar with (Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti). The liner notes with the disc say "Scriabin's music, like his life, was the epitome both of enthusiasm and excess". It sounds like his music could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Flavius

Martin:Sechs Monologe aus 'Jedermann'. Arendts, Kroupa (Cantate)


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers -*









*Loyset Compère - (c.1445 - 1518)*

*Compère: Missa Galeazescha
Music for the Duke of Milan
Odhecaton, Paolo Da Col*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> It was not in my language but I didn't see Mahler anywhere. It was about an hour and 25 minutes long.


It was about the sound track, stated with Mahler 4


----------



## 13hm13

*Looking for Walton's two symphs?*

Get this 1989 recording for Symph. #2:









Walton*, The London Philharmonic*, London Symphony Orchestra*, Sir Charles Mackerras ‎- Symphonies 1 & 2
Sy1:The London Philharmonic Orchestra (tracks: 1 to 4), Sy2:London Symphony Orchestra* (tracks: 5 to 7)
Label:EMI Eminence ‎- CD-EMX 2151
Format:CD, Album 
Country:UK
Released:1989

============

Get this 2005 recording for Symph. #1:








Walton* - Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Symphony No 1
Label:LSO Live ‎- LSO0076
Format:CD, Album 
Country:UK
Released:2006


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351, etc.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

I confess I know not well the particular rules of this thread (I'm new here), but I would like to post some music nonetheless. Unfortunately I have a pitiful CD collection, most of my music being from itunes/youtube, but someone I've found many youtube recordings of is Pancho Vladigerov, the 20th century Bulgarian composer.

I've loved his 2nd and 3rd (especially) Piano Concerti for quite a while, but more recently it was his 'Jewish Poem for Orchestra' that impressed me. I have very little knowledge of music theory, so I can't tell whether this is well composed music or not, but I know for sure that I quite like it 

The best I can do is a youtube link - and I don't know the performers either (though they may be the Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra methinks, at least a comment said so)






Is Vladigerov well known in this circle?


----------



## Rogerx

> Is Vladigerov well known in this circle?


Try the advance search function, might be helpful in the future. 
On the main index right.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Quintet in G minor/ Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'

with Martin Roscoe (piano)

Coull Quartet


----------



## Andolink

*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach* (1657-1714)








96/24 flac download


----------



## KenOC

I've never heard of Vladigerov, but will certainly give your link a try. Thanks!

BTW I have found the best way to search here is to type this into your browser's address bar:

site:talkclassical.com vladigerov


----------



## Andolink

Another new 96/24 download and it's mighty fine too:


----------



## haydnguy

Aleksandr Rachkofiev said:


> I confess I know not well the particular rules of this thread (I'm new here), but I would like to post some music nonetheless. Unfortunately I have a pitiful CD collection, most of my music being from itunes/youtube, but someone I've found many youtube recordings of is Pancho Vladigerov, the 20th century Bulgarian composer.
> 
> I've loved his 2nd and 3rd (especially) Piano Concerti for quite a while, but more recently it was his 'Jewish Poem for Orchestra' that impressed me. I have very little knowledge of music theory, so I can't tell whether this is well composed music or not, but I know for sure that I quite like it
> 
> The best I can do is a youtube link - and I don't know the performers either (though they may be the Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra methinks, at least a comment said so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Vladigerov well known in this circle?


Welcome to Talk Classical! I look forward to your posts!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Piano Concertos
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> 
> Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


This is tempting of course. But do I need another set of Haydn's Piano Concertos?


----------



## Flutter

Some George Crumb


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> This is tempting of course. But do I need another set of Haydn's Piano Concertos?


His recordings from the piano sonatas are outstanding, just saying, no pressure as always.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## KenOC

OMG is Crumb really wearing a beret???


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing (duh...) and great sound.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> As I have already written, Kara made many Greatest's Symphonies Circles. (4 or something like this) I consider this one (1963) as his best, because of the 6th and the 9th)
> 
> To be completely honest with you, Herbie is a GREAT conductor, but his Beethoven (personal opinion) is just fine. (this is not a small accomplishment). I every circle he has his high points but no one is perfect, like (example) Gielen's, Wand's or of my surprise conductor. I believe if you put together his circles (of Karajan) you will make a super one. (from 1977 the 3rd, for example) Very nice!


@ Dimace: Would it be possible to name your favorite Beethoven cycle? I know that's hard with so man.


----------



## Merl

Awoke early so have to listen to this in the earbuds. Not played it in some time. A pair of classic recordings, though and rarely bettered.


----------



## haydnguy

*Scriabin*

Ricardo Muti
The Philadelphia Orchestra

1) Listening to Symphony 3,
2) Promethee, Op. 60


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## canouro

*The Tallis Scholars Sing Thomas Tallis*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Colin M said:


> Shostakovich in reverse... sort of
> 
> Symphony No. 10 (1953) Rattle Philharmonia followed by Symphony No. 4 (1935) Rattle City of Birmingham
> 
> No. 4 was self suppressed by the composer during the Great Terror. Listen and you will see in its Western influences and dramatic individuality the reason why that was probably a good idea. It was first played publicly in 1961. No. 10 was composed after the passing of the Great Terror. Much starker but still with the yearning for individuality.
> 
> I often wonder where Shostakovich's muse would have taken him in an artistically freer society?


My hunch is that he would have written more for the stage, perhaps at the expense of some of the symphonies and quartets.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op.115
> The Busch Quartet & Reginald Kell (Clarinet)*
> 
> Many of my favourite Brahms works are from his Chamber Works.
> 
> Recorded 10th October 1937 according to the liner notes/disc sleeve, the technical limitations of the recording process are evident but do nothing to take away from the quality of the performance.


I decided to listen to a more recent recording, this time by the Jerusalem Quartet & Sharon Kam.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - piano works part one of two this afternoon.

_Ten Mazurkas_ op.3 (1889):
_Nine Mazurkas_ op.25 (1899):
_Two Mazurkas_ op.40 (1902-03):



_Étude_ in C-sharp minor op. 2 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ op.2 (1887):
_12 Études_ op.8 (1894):
_8 Études_ op.42 (1903):
_Étude_ in E-flat op.49 no.1 from _Trois Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Étude_ op.56 no.4 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.54 (1908):
_Three Études_ op.65 (1912):



Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G-sharp minor op.19 (1897):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1898):
Piano Sonata no.4 in F-sharp op.30 (1903):


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello).

Brand new, so first spin.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 1 in F minor*
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 2 in C major*
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 5 in D minor*
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052*
London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21*
London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Eroica


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Idomeneo. I think it often helps opera if the team have been performing it live but I do think I prefer Pritchard's Vienna recording of this opera.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


>


*This is a VERY IMPORTANT post!*

Every piano student, as he makes progress with the instrument, he (or she) listens many times the name Nikolayeva from his teacher as an example, how something should be played. *Tatiana is the synonym of 1. Strong Russian hands 2. Pianistic Perfection.* Her Tschaikowsky 1st performances (example) are reference (here suits this word…) in many Conservatoires around the world. Thousand of students tried to learn from her (me too) and this reflects her importance to piano world. (not to mention, that she was one of the best piano teachers in Russia's history) I'm VERY happy, when a friend brings to us (as a suggestion) artists of paramount importance for my instrument. Memories are revived, my heart jubelts. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> @ Dimace: Would it be possible to name your favorite Beethoven cycle? I know that's hard with so man.


I will do it in April the 30th, my dearest. I had already done it, but I'm sure that some friends know to whom I have referred and I give them some time to bring his name on the podium for us. A director on the level of Schuricht is impossible to be unknown to you. So allow me the virtue of patient here... :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rosary sonatas by Biber with Rachel Podger. No. 10 now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Why do you have to be so enigmatic, Dimace :lol: It could be one of so many conductors...

Current listening: Reiner's Mahler 4th. I've shared the album artwork several times here in the past week or so. Not going to do that again.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasy

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey.


----------



## LezLee

On Radio 3 just now. I've enjoyed quite a lot of Baroque and Early music lately. Not having been exposed to much before I discovered TC, I didn't appreciate the range and variety. Thanks folks!


----------



## Marinera

The Ear of Huguenots - Huelgas Ensemble and Paul Van Nevel.

Enjoying listening to this immensely right now, even Palestrina, whom I understand the least usually.


----------



## flamencosketches

Berg's Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel". Perlman/Ozawa/Boston.


----------



## canouro

*Händel ‎- Israel In Egypt · Zadok the Priest · The King Shall Rejoice*
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches;1619331[B said:


> ]Why do you have to be so enigmatic, Dimace[/B] :lol: It could be one of so many conductors...
> 
> Current listening: Reiner's Mahler 4th. I've shared the album artwork several times here in the past week or so. Not going to do that again.


Because Im listening the *Enigma Variations*, right now! :lol: (Elgar/Chicago SO/Solti. Very nice works!)


----------



## flamencosketches

I've never heard it, or any Elgar for that matter. I love Solti, the Chicago SO, and everything I've ever heard them play though, so that may be the one to check out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák - Smetana - Schubert*

Symhony No.7
Vitava ( ma Vlast )
Symphony No.8


----------



## LezLee

Aleksandr Rachkofiev said:


> I confess I know not well the particular rules of this thread (I'm new here), but I would like to post some music nonetheless. Unfortunately I have a pitiful CD collection, most of my music being from itunes/youtube, but someone I've found many youtube recordings of is Pancho Vladigerov, the 20th century Bulgarian composer.
> 
> I've loved his 2nd and 3rd (especially) Piano Concerti for quite a while, but more recently it was his 'Jewish Poem for Orchestra' that impressed me. I have very little knowledge of music theory, so I can't tell whether this is well composed music or not, but I know for sure that I quite like it
> 
> The best I can do is a youtube link - and I don't know the performers either (though they may be the Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra methinks, at least a comment said so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Vladigerov well known in this circle?


I've found a recording of this, presumably the same one, on Discogs. The orchestra is given as the Philharmonic Orchestra of the Town of Rousse.

https://www.discogs.com/Vesselin-Stoyanov-Pancho-Vladigerov-Symphony-Jewish-Poem/release/5792896

They have several recordings of Vladigerov, so does ArkivMusiv.
Hope they're of interest to you.
Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## flamencosketches

These EMI reissues have the ugliest album artwork... why they didn't just use the original image rather than shrinking it and overlaying it on a bad stock photo of a record with a dark yellow/brown background is totally beyond me. Great music, though. Haydn's Cello Concerto No.1 in C major, Rostropovich, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

This until Siegfried starts this morning live from the Met


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor- Ave verum corpus, K618- Exsultate, jubilate, K165

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Merl

I used to consider Ma's excellent recording to be my go-to for the sadly neglected Lalo Cello Concerto but I think this one even eclipses that. Add to that a great account of the Dvorak and this is an indispensable disc. Superb. Buy it, borrow it, stream it or even steal it but hear it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## bejart

Flavius said:


> Willaert: The Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)
> 
> Last month I celebrated my 93rd birthday, and my last surviving close friend from my middle years (in his eighties) sent me a little book by Petrarch, 'The Secret', a dialogue between Petrarch and the Vth Century church father Augustine. I have collected Petrarch's madrigals through the years, but have been unaware of the 'Secret'. Much to my surprise, this dialogue is a recapitulation of the Latin, pagan philosophers' thoughts on death, and the necessity of its consideration for a stable, philosophical attitude as we approach the end. My friend has hitherto been a decided, nonchristian Stoic, and this compatible pagan-christian, through the 'back door', approach has certainly reassured me re the validity of Greco-Roman thinkers.


Flavius --
I too want to add my congratulations to your reaching another milestone. Both of my parents passed away last year while in their early nineties, so I can appreciate your longevity. I've also valued your thoughtful, erudite contributions to the conversation here, as well as on the late lamented Amazon forum boards. And finally, you've piqued my interest with your discussion of Petrach's 'The Secret.' I'll have to pick up a copy.


----------



## Dimace

I saw that I have accomplished 1000 posts in this wonderful community. To celebrate it, please, allow me to present you two of my greatest music Gods on the Stage. *Celie and Arturo!* They are performing Ravel's piano concerto in G.  (the magical second movement is all the money. Otherwise very modern for my taste). It is crazy that, despite I don't like it, because of the two Titans, I have listened it several times. *You learn music here! * Listen also, please, what the moderator of the event said at the beginning of the broadcast. It is important. Listen also, Romanians words.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116170


*Handel, Boieldieu, Dittersdorf, Mozart, Beethoven*

Harp Concertos and Variations

The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown, conductor
Marisa Robles, harp

Recorded 1966 and 1980, digital compilation 1990


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Minor, Wq.170

Gustav Leonhardt leading the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment -- Anner Bylsma, cello

CPE Bach is not normally associated with the Sturm und Drand movement of the 1760's and 1770's. At least, I don't. Jan Vanhal and Joseph Martin Kraus come to mind much more readily, with Mozart and Haydn each exploring the characteristics of the style during that time frame. But this A Minor concerto has all the necessary elements --

Composed in a minor key
Abrupt shifts of tempo and dynamics
Jagged melodic lines with plenty of leaping intervals ...

And it was written in 1750, well before most other works of the style.

The opening 'Allegro assai' contrasts the smooth legato lines of the cello pierced unexpectedly by sharp interjections of the orchestral theme while the finale blends a decidedly energetic soloist with an equally animated accompaniment. It's a terrific piece.


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt ‎- Te Deum*
Te Deum, Silouans Song, Magnificat, Berliner Messe

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Tõnu Kaljuste


----------



## Vasks

*S. Arnold - Overture in D, Op. 8, No. 4 (Mallon/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet in D, Op. 33, No. 6 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #21 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

Merl said:


> I used to consider Ma's excellent recording to be my go-to for the sadly neglected Lalo Cello Concerto but I think this one even eclipses that. Add to that a great account of the Dvorak and this is an indispensable disc. Superb. Buy it, borrow it, stream it or even steal it but hear it.
> 
> View attachment 116169


I've heard several fantastic Dvorak cello concerto performances before, so I am very excited to hear this version that you have recommended so highly. The Ma performance of the Lalo was all right, but I thought the cello tone was fuzzy, to use a technical term.  I'll give Moser a try on that one, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Diabelli Variations from Piotr Anderszewski.


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 21. For Saturday Symphony. Glorious and lyrical and mysterious, one of my favourite works by Miaskovsky.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116174


*Henry Purcell*, *George Frideric Handel*

Royal Music of Purcell & Handel

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord
Alison Balsom, natural trumpets
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Lucy Crowe, soprano

2012


----------



## Sonata

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116174
> 
> 
> *Henry Purcell*, *George Frideric Handel*
> 
> Royal Music of Purcell & Handel
> 
> The English Concert
> Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord
> Alison Balsom, natural trumpets
> Iestyn Davies, countertenor
> Lucy Crowe, soprano
> 
> 2012


Nice choice! I enjoy Alison Balsom's work.

For me, I've been really getting into Johann Simone Mayr. Wonderfully melodious opera in the the Classical style. So far I've listened to *Sappho*, *Medea in Corinthe*, and the* Stabat Mater*. Bonus: Medea has Lawrence Brownlee, one of my current favorite singers


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat (1935-2003), an important Dutch serialist. Schat's most distinctive contribution to 20th-century music theory was the "tone clock". It lends its name to a translation of his collected essays, The Tone Clock.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> I used to consider Ma's excellent recording to be my go-to for the sadly neglected Lalo Cello Concerto but I think this one even eclipses that. Add to that a great account of the Dvorak and this is an indispensable disc. Superb. Buy it, borrow it, stream it or even steal it but hear it.
> 
> View attachment 116169


Good idea.
--------------------


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 8. I didn't know it could sound like this.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Schumann Piano Concerto.
Tamas Vasary soloist and director, English Northern Sinfonia. 

I don't listen to this fine concerto often enough, and Vasary's reading of it is very engaging.


----------



## Enthusiast

The three Op.31 sonatas from this set.


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

Gorgeous - what a fantastic interpretation (might be my favorite)! My previous 'reference' recording for this was Samson Francois and Andre Cluytens, simply because Francois is one of my go-to Ravel performers. The last time I heard this concerto was quite a while ago, so this was a delightful refresh. Now to see if I can dig up a Lefebure recording on youtube...

Check out Francois/Cluytens if you have a chance:


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

It's always been between Richter or Gilels for me. I have a slight preference for Gilels I think...


----------



## Flavius

Thank you, Bejart, for your own contributions. Sorry to hear of your parental loss last year. Hope you find 'The Secret' of interest.


----------



## Andolink

Bach cantatas featuring the great soprano, Carolyn Sampson:


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Les Chants de Nectaire. Still (Koch)


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky festival

The Firebird and Petrushka









Rite of Spring, Symphonies of Wind Instruments 









Pulcinella, Scherzo fantastique









Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C









Apollo, Agon and Orpheus 









I thoroughly enjoyed my Friday evening. Usually I come home from work after a week of work and collapse on the couch and watch tv. Last night I listened to Stravinsky. I feel great.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Why do you have to be so enigmatic, Dimace :lol: It could be one of so many conductors...
> 
> Current listening: Reiner's Mahler 4th. I've shared the album artwork several times here in the past week or so. Not going to do that again.


He's trying to keep us in suspense. I've marked it on the calendar and going to hold him to it! :lol:


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 2 
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata 

Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
Ralph Berkowitz, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps not for everyone but it has some good moments of Celibidache magic. The New World from


----------



## Bourdon

senza sordino said:


> Stravinsky festival
> 
> Rite of Spring, Symphonies of Wind Instruments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed my Friday evening. Usually I come home from work after a week of work and collapse on the couch and watch tv. Last night I listened to Stravinsky. I feel great.


I'm also in a Stravinsky mode,purchased today another a Le Sacre du Printemps .Did you like the Dutoit recording?


----------



## senza sordino

Bourdon said:


> I'm also in a Stravinsky mode,purchased today another a Le Sacre du Printemps .Did you like the Dutoit recording?


The Dutoit recording is safe, not out of control and frenzied. It's nice, not savage. It's a fine recording but not definitive. I haven't heard many different recordings to make a good comparison. I like what it's coupled with: Symphonies of Wind Instruments.


----------



## canouro

*Lepo Sumera: Mushroom Cantata*
Concerto per voci e strumenti, Though Your Homeland May Be in Dark for Long, 
Mushroom Cantata, Island Maiden´s Song from the Sea

Tõnu Kaljuste, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

senza sordino said:


> The Dutoit recording is safe, not out of control and frenzied. It's nice, not savage. It's a fine recording but not definitive. I haven't heard many different recordings to make a good comparison. I like what it's coupled with: Symphonies of Wind Instruments.


I still like the first Karajan recording.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, French Suites BWV 812, 813, 814,815 - Glenn Gould.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR LUTE
*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
Franklin Lei - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## 13hm13

František Benda (1709-1786):
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major
Václav Pichl (1741-1805):
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op.3 no.1
Antonín Vranický (1761-1820):
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in C major

Gabriela Demeterová
Prague Chamber Orchestra
Milan Lajčik - conductor


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (hanssler)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccerhini (1743-1805): Flute Quintet No.6 in B Flat, G.442

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute -- Regis Pasquier, violin -- Bruno Pasquier, viola -- Roland Pidoux and Mathilde Sternat, cellos


----------



## pmsummer

haydnguy said:


>


Double-plus like.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gabriel Fauré: Piano Quintets No.1 (Op.89) & No.2 (Op.115)*

Disc 3 of the Brilliant Classics Fauré Edition. Performed by:
Jacqueline Eymar - _Piano_
Günther Kehr & Werner Neuhaus - _Violins_
Erich Sichermann - _Viola_
Bernhard Braunholz - _Cello_

Another phenomenal composer of Chamber Music, Fauré is one of my favourite French Composers and much like Brahms excelled in Chamber Music (also for my tastes in art songs and Requiems).

The Brilliant Classics Fauré Edition is a treasure trove of music. Like Brahms, I enjoy Fauré's Piano and Chamber Works a great deal and these two pieces bring the best of both. I have nothing to compare these performances with but I hold these in high regard.


----------



## canouro




----------



## agoukass

Schubert and Brahms: Lieder 

Kirsten Flagstad, soprano
Edwin McArthur, piano


----------



## Itullian

Picked this cycle on sale at arkivmusic.com
It's made up of players from the Berlin Phil
Needless to say excellent playing!
The cello though, needs a bit more presence imho to make the top tear.
Not recommended


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor 

Vienna Philharmonic / Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor, op. 125 Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra:










Great recording could have slowed down a little in the 3rd movement.


----------



## Guest

Superb transcription, playing, and sound. (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116204


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Otello

National Philharmonic Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

originally recorded 1978, digitally remastered 2013


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite set
He plays with beautiful tone and
always interesting.
Great sound, great packaging.
Highly recommended


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> Double-plus like.


This is, as we say in Scotland, an absolute brammer!


----------



## Barbebleu

Quartetto Italiano - Mozart Complete String Quartets - #9 at the moment. Lovely, but, dare I say, a little old-fashioned in style!


----------



## Guest

More astonishing playing from this young piano wizard. Excellent sound (A live recording).


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> Quartetto Italiano - Mozart Complete String Quartets - #9 at the moment. Lovely, but, dare I say, a little old-fashioned in style!


Maybe that's why I love them


----------



## Hiawatha

Arnold Bax - Tintagel






Luis de Freitas Branco - Paraísos Artificiais


----------



## Biwa

Moritz Eggert:

Muzak (2016)
Number Nine VII: Masse (2008)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
David Robertson & Peter Rundel (conductors)


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers - *









*Alexander Agricola - (1445 or 1446 - 1506)*

*Agricola: Missa In myne Zyn

Capilla Flamenca, Dirk Snellings*


----------



## Duncan

Merl said:


> I used to consider Ma's excellent recording to be my go-to for the sadly neglected Lalo Cello Concerto but I think this one even eclipses that. Add to that a great account of the Dvorak and this is an indispensable disc. Superb. Buy it, borrow it, stream it or even steal it but hear it.
> 
> View attachment 116169







Link to complete album -


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Mozart's Prague Symphony, Frans Bruggen. What a genius symphony, especially the first movement!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 25-29-30
Prague Chamber Orchestra,Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## agoukass

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time 

Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Ida Kavafian, violin 
Fred Sherry, cello
Peter Serkin, piano


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'm about to listen to lots of music sung by Matthias Goerne.


----------



## haydnguy

Now.....

*Brahms*

1) Violin Concerto in D. Op. 77
2) Double Concerto in A min, Op. 102

Daniel Muller-Schott, cello (Double concerto)
Julia Fischer, violin

Yakov Kreizberg, concdutor
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra Amsterdam


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler's 6th Symphony and it's rather violent! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Mozart: Chamber Works

Heinz Holliger (oboe), András Schiff (piano), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Thomas Demenga (cellist)


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mahler's 6th Symphony and it's rather violent! :tiphat:


Who's the conductor / orchestra please captain?


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Link to complete album -


They have split that up into a number of clips. I'm not sure how many. I stopped at 4.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The three Op.31 sonatas from this set.
> 
> View attachment 116179





Enthusiast said:


> Perhaps not for everyone but it has some good moments of Celibidache magic. The New World from
> 
> View attachment 116187





canouro said:


>


*Rudolf, Sergiu & Theodoros!*

Rudolf: With Andras & Daniel, by far the best Beethoven's interpreters!

Sergiu: With Dimitris my Gods on podium

Theodoros: The new big thing of the international podium. Very charismatic, almost a genius!

This will be a nice Sunday! Thanks my friends for this quality exhibition!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Who's the conductor / orchestra please captain?


Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81/ Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15/ Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57/ Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57: Scherzo

Evgeny Kissin (piano)

Emerson Quartet.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Concerto in C Major for Piano, 
Violin, Cello and Orchestra, Op. 56 ("Triple")
_
Piano - Rudolf Serkin
Violin - Jaime Laredo
Violoncello - Leslie Parnas

Marlboro Festival Orchestra
Alexander Schneider conducting

Columbia Masterworks 
Vinyl Lp, Stereo

From the Liner Notes:

The first movement is a typical example of Beethoven meeting a problem head on. If this is to be a display piece let it display. If the dimensions are to be big let them be really big. There is more than ample opportunity for each soloist to show his wares. Yet to prevent dangerous over abundance Beethoven is very sparing with thematic material. He surprises us by eliminating the indication for a a cadenza in this movement, possibly because to attempt one and achieve any kind of "ensemble" by three solo instruments would be nearly impossible.

The _Largo_ uses but one theme and is one of the shortest movements of its kind Beethoven wrote. Its brevity may serve a purpose, for little more would be possible after a first movement of such immense proportions. After one of these mysterious, exciting transitions found throughout the Beethoven literature, the final _Rondo alla Polacca_ follows on the heels of the_ Largo_. At first deceptively gentle, then whipping up to a brilliant close, it leaves no doubt that we have been royally treated by the hand of the master. Herbert Grossman


----------



## Hiawatha

The little known masterpiece that is........

R Nathaniel Dett - The Ordering of Moses


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus.

András Schiff (fortepiano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080.

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla.


----------



## Merl

I love the recorded sound on here. Not THE greatest performances of these works but still excellent accounts.


----------



## Jacck

*Pachelbel - Hexachordum Apollinis
Beethoven - SQ 14
Schoenberg - String Trio*


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> *Pachelbel - Hexachordum Apollinis
> Beethoven - SQ 14
> Schoenberg - String Trio*


Fantomas.... !


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

The Secular works CD 1

1 Susanne un jour
2 Tu as tout seul
3 Plus tu cognois
4 Regret, soucy et peine
5 Regret, soucy et peine
6 Jeune beauté
7 Vostre amour
8 Bouche de Coral
9 Bouche de Coral
10 Pourquoy tournez vous
11 La belle que je sers
12 L'Aubespin
13 Quand je voy ma Maitresse
14 Je sens l'ardeur
15 Face donques qui voudra
16 Au mois de May
17 Je ne fay rien
18 Je sens en moy
19 Tes beaux yeux
20 Sus, je vous prie
21 Elle est à vous
22 Depuis le jour
23 Si j'ayme ou non


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus.
> 
> András Schiff (fortepiano)


Is this new? I have another disc of Schiff playing Schubert on a fortepiano. The one with the G major and B flat major sonatas and the moments musicaux. It's really good.


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> Fantomas.... !


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Is this new? I have another disc of Schiff playing Schubert on a fortepiano. The one with the G major and B flat major sonatas and the moments musicaux. It's really good.


Brand new, I saw that Presto called it CD of the  Recording of the Week and it certainly keep ones attention.


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat, disc 2 of 12


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


>


C'est tout en caoutchouc..........hahahahaha


----------



## Taggart

The only word for this is .... Glorious!


----------



## Duncan

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op.61
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Conductor - Charles Munch
Orchestra - Boston Symphony Orchestra*

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In E Minor, Op.63
Composed By - Felix Mendelssohn
Conductor - Charles Munch
Orchestra - Boston Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## millionrainbows

Bill Kanengiser. Very exotic middle-eastern sounding guitar in alternate tunings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - piano works part two of two this afternoon.

_Four Preludes_ op.22 (1897):
_Two Preludes_ op.27 (1901):
_Four Preludes_ op.31 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.33 (1903):
_Three Preludes_ op.35 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.37 (1903):
_Four Preludes_ op.39 (1903):
_Prelude_ in E-flat op.45 no.3 from _Trois morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Four Preludes_ op.48 (1905):
_Prelude_ in F op.49 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Prelude_ in A-minor op.51 no.2 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Prelude_ in E-flat op.56 no.1 from Quatre morceaux op.56 (1908):
_Prelude_ op.59 no.2 from _Deux morceaux_ op.59 (1910):
_Two Preludes_ op.67 (1913): 
_Five Preludes_ (1914):

Plus four preludes from Skriabin _fils_.



33 _Poèmes_, inc:

_Poème satanique_ op.36 (1903):
_Poème-Nocturne_ op.61 (1912):
_Vers la flame_ [_Towards the Flame_] op.72 (1914):



Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp op.53 (1907):
_Deux morceaux_ op.57 (1908):
_Feuillet d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] op.58 (1908):
Piano Sonata no.6 in G op.62 (1911):
_Deux Poèmes_ op.63 (1911):
Piano Sonata no.7 in F-sharp [_White Mass_] op.64 (1911):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A op.66 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no.9 [_Black Mass_] in F op.68 (1912 or 1913):
Piano Sonata no.10 in C op.70 (1913):


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## sonance

Aleksandr Rachkofiev said:


> [...] but someone I've found many youtube recordings of is Pancho Vladigerov, the 20th century Bulgarian composer.
> 
> I've loved his 2nd and 3rd (especially) Piano Concerti for quite a while, but more recently it was his 'Jewish Poem for Orchestra' that impressed me. [...]
> Is Vladigerov well known in this circle?


Aleksandr Rachkofiev - I can't answer your question whether Vladigerov is widely known within TC. But I do know this composer, at least certain works. My discs:

Chamber Music 
(Vardar - Rhapsodie Bulgare; Deux Improvisations; Deux Morceaux; Ratchenitza [from: Deux Paraphrases Bulgares, no. 2]; Piano Trio)









Works for violin and piano
(Ratchenitza; Chant; Sonate; 4 pieces; Rhapsodie Vardar)









performance of „Ratchenitza"





Violin Concerto (coupled with the violin concerto by Sibelius)









Yesterday and today I relistened to the three discs and enjoyed them all, though the violin concerto a bit less than the other works. But I did find a very positive review of the violin concerto on musicweb-international:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Sibelius_VC_FON1402016.htm

Thank you for reminding me to continue some investigations into Vladigerov's other works. I will listen to his piano concertos via YouTube.

Do you happen to know Myriam Marbe? The recent German music magazine "Fono Forum" presented a list of the ten best female composers. I don't buy the concept of "best" and felt that somehow the term "the best" got confused with "most famous" ... Yet one name stuck out: Myriam Marbe. I listened to various YouTube links and the music really made a deep impression! - So just in case you don't know her music: very recommended.

Myriam Marbe: String Quartet no. 1





Myriam Marbe: Concerto for viola da gamba (or cello)





Myriam Marbe: „Haikus" for flute and piano


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


>


I love those Hyperion covers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> I love those Hyperion covers.


Yes, they are often excellent, as are the sleevenotes.


----------



## flamencosketches

Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony - Mahler's Symphony No.1 in D major. Time may make a Mahler fan of me yet. Really enjoying it so far. I liked the way the droning introduction burst into the swirling lyrical themes in the woodwinds and gave way to a generally lighter development than I was expecting from the heavy start. Very well done symphonic writing. Also, the sound here is incredible. Crystal clear, especially for such a large ensemble, I feel like I can hear every part.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas, Vol.3 (BWV 12, 54, 162, 182) *
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

canouro said:


> View attachment 116243
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas, Vol.3 (BWV 12, 54, 162, 182) *
> Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


Suzuki's Bach cantatas are incredible. I have not heard any from that volume though. Any major ones worth checking out?

This symphony is blowing my mind. I didn't want to do it, but I'm tempted to get Kubelik's box set of all 10 Mahler symphonies. It's available for pretty cheap and I'm really impressed by his approach. The levity of his orchestra is a good complement (or mitigant  ) to the thick solemnity of the composition itself.


----------



## Enthusiast

Having greatly enjoyed the great account by Anderszewski yesterday, another two Diabelli Variations. One by Serkin and one by Staier.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

Having listened to Barbirroli's recording yesterday, I prefer this one. It is more atmospheric and evocative, if that makes sense.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Piano Trios
Borodin Trios.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## NLAdriaan

Listening to the 8th and 9th of RVW in this wonderful reading by Haitink.


----------



## millionrainbows

Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Op. 58.


----------



## Dimace

*Scriabin - Symphony No.1 *(what else? :lol, Svetlanov, USSR SO, Larissa Avdeyeva, (MS) Anton Grigoriev (T) and the Russian Choir. 1963, Moscow. (Artistic Director, Alexander Yurlov)

By FAR the best 1st.* Larissa & Anton make THE DUETT and Evgeni with his Orchestra earthquakes the stage. I love to death this symphony. A work of a FFFFFFFFF genius.

*15 different recordings here...


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Op. 58.
> 
> View attachment 116258


Congratulations for your support to AMHS! It is a GREAT label!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Ewartung*

Of Schoenberg's output, I'm most drawn to his atonal period. Maybe because it's just so weird, with all those emotions shooting around.


----------



## Vasks

*Austin - The Sea Venturers Overture (Bostock/Dutton)
Delius - A Walk to the Paradise Garden (Wordsworth/Collins)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #9 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> Congratulations for your support to AMHS! It is a GREAT label!


Well, I was in the Musical Heritage Society for a while; all they do is license stuff that's OOP. For value and collectability, I'd rather have the Teldec issue. Sometimes the MHS printed booklets are not as good as the originals.


----------



## canouro

*Soler - Fandango / 9 Sonatas*
Scott Ross


----------



## JB Henson

Off the MLP Collector's Edition Vol. 1 Box. Great percussion on this.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes
> 
> Boris Giltburg (piano)


Roger,

If you are familiar with some of the older recordings of the Rachmaninov Preludes by Richter, Ashkenazy, and Osborne, how do you like this new recording in comparison?

Rocky


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116262


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

recorded 1996, reissued 2013


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger,
> 
> If you are familiar with some of the older recordings of the Rachmaninov Preludes by Richter, Ashkenazy, and Osborne, how do you like this new recording in comparison?
> 
> Rocky


After just one spin, comparison is hard, he definitely is a very good pianist, not yet the Ashkenazy / Richter caliber though, but that said, value for money.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach + Glenn Gould disc 4 of this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Kozeluch : Piano Trio in A Major

Trio 1790.


----------



## Hiawatha

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No 2

Ashkenazy/Previn/LSO


----------



## flamencosketches

Mozart's Prague Symphony. Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony. Hadn't heard this one in a long time and can barely remember how it sounds, but someone in this thread reminded me of it last night. Should be a nice change from two back to back Mahler symphonies this morning :lol:

@Dimace, I haven't heard any of Scriabin's symphonies (I have Muti's set but have only heard the tone poems from it), but I love his piano music. Trusting your judgment, I'm excited to check it out. I have all kinds of music on the backlog though so it may have to wait its turn :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Phillipe Manoury..


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Beethoven sonatas (the two Op.49 and the Waldstein) from Schnabel.


----------



## sonance

Zdenek Lukas / Jiri Jaroch: Works for Viola
Karel Spelina, viola; Antonin Novak, violin, Josef Hala, piano; Plzen Radion Rsymphony Orchestra/Vit Micka resp. Bohumir Liska (arcodiva)


----------



## flamencosketches

Pardon my French. Schnabel's Waldstein is f**king genius. Definitely my favorite interpretation of one of my favorite sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Apollon Musagète Concertgebouw Orchestre Chailly
The Fairy's Kiss The Cleveland Orchestre Oliver Knussen


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120 

Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Richard Goode, piano


----------



## Itullian

Sonatas 959 & 960
Excellent remastered sound


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

If Job is worth doing ....


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

sonance said:


> Aleksandr Rachkofiev - I can't answer your question whether Vladigerov is widely known within TC. But I do know this composer, at least certain works. My discs:
> 
> Chamber Music
> (Vardar - Rhapsodie Bulgare; Deux Improvisations; Deux Morceaux; Ratchenitza [from: Deux Paraphrases Bulgares, no. 2]; Piano Trio)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for violin and piano
> (Ratchenitza; Chant; Sonate; 4 pieces; Rhapsodie Vardar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> performance of „Ratchenitza"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto (coupled with the violin concerto by Sibelius)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today I relistened to the three discs and enjoyed them all, though the violin concerto a bit less than the other works. But I did find a very positive review of the violin concerto on musicweb-international:
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Sibelius_VC_FON1402016.htm
> 
> Thank you for reminding me to continue some investigations into Vladigerov's other works. I will listen to his piano concertos via YouTube.
> 
> Do you happen to know Myriam Marbe? The recent German music magazine "Fono Forum" presented a list of the ten best female composers. I don't buy the concept of "best" and felt that somehow the term "the best" got confused with "most famous" ... Yet one name stuck out: Myriam Marbe. I listened to various YouTube links and the music really made a deep impression! - So just in case you don't know her music: very recommended.
> 
> Myriam Marbe: String Quartet no. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myriam Marbe: Concerto for viola da gamba (or cello)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myriam Marbe: „Haikus" for flute and piano


Gosh - even I hadn't listened to so much Vladigerov! Until now I'd only listened to his 5 piano concerti, Bulgarian Rhapsody Vardar, and Jewish Poem. I'll make sure to check those other pieces out if I can find them.

Thanks for the tip on Myriam Marbe - her music is rather nice, but perhaps not as distinctive or memorable as other modern composers. Some good pieces by women composers that I've discovered recently are Emilie Mayer's 7th Symphony and Amy Beach's "Gaelic" E minor Symphony (both from the romantic era) - check out the latter especially if you are unfamiliar with it!

Though perhaps I've done a disservice by grouping pieces based on the gender of their composers rather than their genre...
Ah whatever - good music is good music regardless of how you come across it!


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

Rogerx said:


> After just one spin, comparison is hard, he definitely is a very good pianist, not yet the Ashkenazy / Richter caliber though, but that said, value for money.


If you haven't already, I'd suggest checking out the Lugansky recordings of the op.23 preludes - the definitive recording in my opinion!


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi detto Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in G Minor

Kollner Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## senza sordino

Respighi Festival

Fountains of Rome, Pines of Rome, Roman Festivals. Wonderful performance and sounds great.









Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions, Roman Festivals. Turn up the volume to eleven









Violin Sonata. (I only listened to the Respighi on this disk)









Ancient Airs and Dances 1, 2, and 3. Trittico Botticelliano. My favourite album cover. The music is great too









Brazilian Impressions, La Boutique Fantasque


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2. Rattle City of Birmingham Ousett (Piano)

An impressive feat for this composer. How does one marry the boldness of the piano and the virtuoso of the player with the foundation of the orchestra? I submit it is hard to do and that is why Piano concertos like this and the ones of Schumann and Grieg resonate with many of us over many productions and many players and many conductors and many orchestras.



Hiawatha said:


> Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No 2
> 
> Ashkenazy/Previn/LSO


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Academicum/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116270


*Domenico Scarlatti*

Keyboard Sonatas

Mikhail Pletnev, piano

originally recorded 1994, reissued 2001


----------



## Marinera

concerti con molti strumenti - Vivaldi


----------



## Merl

Something quite relaxed to finish the day. A nice set of discs from Naxos but here's Vol.2.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - orchestral works tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Rêverie_ - prelude for orchestra op.24 (1898):
Symphony no.1 in E for mezzo-soprano, tenor and mixed choir op.26 [Text: A. Skryabin] (1899-1900):

plus orchestrations of two piano pieces.










_Symphonic Poem_ in D-minor WoO (1896-97):
Symphony no.2 in C-minor op.29 (1901):










Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op.20 (1896):
_Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.60 (poss. 1910):

plus orchestrations of five piano pieces










Symphony no.3 in C-minor [_The Divine Poem_] op.43 (1902-04):
_The Poem of Ecstasy_ op.54 (1905-08):


----------



## Itullian

This volume includes a transcription of LVB's piano sonata no.9
arranged by LVB. A very nice treat


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> This volume includes an transcription of LVB's piano sonata no.9
> arranged by LVB. A very nice treat


These are beautiful recordings. Got most of them (have they all been released yet?).


----------



## Rambler

*From Melba to Sutherland - Australian Singers on Record* Decca eloquence








Second disc from this 4 CD set.

This covers:
- Early baritones and basses (Plenty of Peter Dawson).
- Operatic, mainly Wagner 
- And - lowering the tone somewhat - a selection of Australian music hall and variety talent.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Herschenfeld...Netherlands Radio Phil. Orch./ Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## Malx

Hector Berlioz, Harold en Italie - Robert Vernon (viola), The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.

I'd forgotten how good this piece is, I must remember not to leave it so long before playing it again. When I take this set down from the shelf it is normally for the Romeo & Juliette.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Scherzo À la Russe

I love this piece, this is what a really scherzo means, funny.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> These are beautiful recordings. Got most of them (have they all been released yet?).


Two volumes have been released so far. There are 3 cds in each set. I have both volumes. Volume 3 will be released in 2020 iirk


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sontata Op. 101*


----------



## Itullian

Is this the best Strauss ever? Hmmmm, could be.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Aus Italien,Op.16

Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Is this the best Strauss ever? Hmmmm, could be.


That's a coicidence and very special indeed.Karajan is also a great Strausssian.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 34 - BWV 1, 126, 127*
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## Rambler

Armenian Spirit: Hesperion XXI with Jordi Savall on Alia Vox








A sumptuously presented disc of very evocative Armenian music. A rather nice change to my normal listening fare. Excellent performance and recording too.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Three Beethoven sonatas (the two Op.49 and the Waldstein) from Schnabel.
> 
> View attachment 116266


I love Schnabel's Waldstein - it may not be as accurate as many but boy does it have some life! 
Having noticed Enthusiast's post I sampled the 2016 remastered set on spotify and found it thin sounding and lacking any warmth, the engineers have managed to remove the hiss but simultaneously removed the recordings soul.
I have discs I burned from an old cheap download of the set and once your ears adapt to the sound it is way better in my opinion. Needless to say I will not be investing in this set.

Now - Bruckner's magnificent String Quintet performed by the Raphael Ensemble.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Is this the best Strauss ever? Hmmmm, could be.


I have Karajan, but Kempe is the one who got me regularly listening to this music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*

I have heard that the Warner remastering is better but not to the degree I'd have to give up the Brilliant set. I hope that's the case.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm tempted to go for that... I'm not very familiar with Strauss' orchestral music, but I've been loving his opera Elektra lately. This new line of Warner Classics reissue sets are always a steal.

Incidentally, now playing for me:









I just got this in the mail about an hour ago and just got done burning it all onto my laptop. Currently listening to the first symphony. Really good stuff. I'm glad I have all of the Mendelssohn symphonies and string symphonies now.

Looks like Amazon raised the price. It was $15 when I got it, $21 now. Looks like I made a good call


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I have Karajan, but Kempe is the one who got me regularly listening to this music.


Karajan is awesome too, but I find Kempe to be a little warmer.
They're both excellent.
I don't know what the Brilliant sounds like, but this set sounds great.
This is a good way to have everything in one great box though.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116286


*Serge Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky
. London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado, conductor
. recorded 1979

Scythian Suite
Lieutenant Kijé
. Chicago Symphony Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado, conductor
. recorded 1977

remastered compilation 1995


----------



## JB Henson

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116286
> 
> 
> *Serge Prokofiev*
> 
> Alexander Nevsky
> . London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
> . Claudio Abbado, conductor
> . recorded 1979
> 
> Scythian Suite
> Lieutenant Kijé
> . Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> . Claudio Abbado, conductor
> . recorded 1977
> 
> remastered compilation 1995


That's one of (if not the) best recordings of the Cantata out there IMHO.


----------



## KenOC

As recommended recently on this forum - Johannes Moser and the whole crew play the heck out of Dvorak's Cello Concerto. A great performance, compelling.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Lieder

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Edwin Fischer, piano


----------



## bharbeke

*Handel: Messiah*
Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien

This seemed fitting for Palm Sunday. The voices and strings are very nice here.


----------



## Rambler

*Licia Albanese* on Testament








A selection of largely opera arias recorded mainly in the 1940's. Licia Albanese was not a soprano I was familiar with. On the strength of this disc she merits rather more attention than I had previously given her!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116287


*Leoš Janáček*

Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen - Orchestral Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker
Charles Mackerras, conductor

originally recorded 1981 and 1986, remastered compilation 2013


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Don Juan*
> 
> I have heard that the Warner remastering is better but not to the degree I'd have to give up the Brilliant set. I hope that's the case.


It is not better,the only difference is a higher output/volume.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116292


*Sergey Rachmaninov*

Études-tableaux, Op. 39
Moments musicaux, Op. 16

Boris Giltburg, piano

recorded in 2015


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
17th century Lute Music
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 37_

Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting
Emil Gilels pianist

Angel vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

On Shove Tuesday, April 5, 1803, Beethoven gave an _academie_ at the Theater an der Wien. He was sufficiently sure of himself, and the occasion seemed important enough for him to double the price of the dress circle seats, treble those of the reserved stalls, and price the boxes at 12 ducats. He did not have to regret it in spite of several malcontents, among them the critic of the _Allgemeine musikalische Zeitung_. The concert hall was full, and the concert brought in 1800 gulden. The principal work performed was the oratorio _Christ on the Mount of Olives_. The First and Second Symphonies were also in the program, and the composer played a new piano concerto, Op. 37 in C minor. An oratorio, two symphonies and a concerto are considerably more than the average present day listener could take in one sitting. But Beethoven, for good measure, had intended to include even more works in the same evening. At the last moment he was obliged to withdraw them, for the limits of human endurance had to be taken into consideration.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers - *









*Jacob Obrecht - (1457/58 - 1505)*

*Obrecht : Missa De Sancto Donatani*
*ANS Chorus
Janos Bali*


----------



## flamencosketches

For weeks now, my nighttime music of choice... Anton Webern. This time it is Quartetto Italiano playing the 5 Movements op.5... probably my favorite performance of it I've ever heard. They really emphasize the precise interplay of the voices and the lyricism of it all. Highly recommended.


----------



## Duncan

*Galilei: Intavolatura di liuto*
*Anthony Bailes (lute)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26/ Bull, O: Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso/ Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Piano Concerto No.2 In B Flat Major, Op.83_

The Philharmonia Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting
Claudio Arrau piano
Cello Solo Raymond Clark

Music for Pleasure LTD.
Manufactured by EMI
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

In May 1881 Brahms returned from a trip to Italy, ready at last to compose another piano concerto, a mature one this time. He settled himself at Pressbaum near Vienna and by July seems to have completed the sketch, judging by a letter to Elisabeth von Herzogenberg. With the jocular meiosis that he customarily brought out on such occasions, he declared; "I want to tell you that I have written a very small piano concerto with a very small and pretty scherzo. It starts in B flat major and I am afraid I may have made too frequent and pressing demands on this udder which generally provides good milk."

Mme. Herzogenberg may have fallen for the tale; Clara Schumann, in replying to a similar letter, was not so gullible: "I don't for a moment believe its as little as you pretend, though I shall be pleased if it is, because I might then be capable of playing it." Brahms himself played the solo part in the first performance at Budapest on 9th November, 1881. William Note


----------



## haydnguy

Beethoven By Night

*Beethoven*

The Symphonies ( Listening to 1-2 )

Eugen Jochum
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Samuel Barber, Thomas Schippers, New York Philharmonic*, Martina Arroyo, Columbia Symphony Orchestra ‎- Samuel Barber / Thomas Schippers
Label:Sony Classical ‎- MHK 62837
Series:Masterworks Heritage -
Format:CD, Compilation, Remastered, Stereo, Digipak 
Country:US
Re-released:1996

GET THIS CD FOR BARBER -- I don't play the other tracks 

Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Medea's Dance Of Vengeance, Op. 23a	12:33
Adagio For Strings From String Quartet In B Minor, Op. 11	9:03
Second Essay For Orchestra, Op. 17	10:43
Overture To The School For Scandal, Op. 5	7:33
"Andromache's Farewell," Op. 39	12:13
Intermezzo From Vanessa (Act II), Op. 32	4:04

Gian Carlo Menotti (b. 1911)
Overture To Amelia Al Ballo	4:15

Alban Berg (1885-1935)
Interlude From Wozzeck (Act III)	3:44
Vincent D'Indy (1851-1931)
Introduction To Fervaal, Op. 40	6:32


----------



## Hiawatha

John McCabe - Cloudcatcher Fells






William Schuman - Undertow






Charles Ives - Central Park in the Dark






Jón Leifs - Geysir


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Sir Georg Solti (piano)

Melos Quartett


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Andolink

*Carl Maria von Weber*: _Quartet For Violin, Viola, Violoncello And Fortepiano, Op.8 In B Flat Major_


----------



## deprofundis

Hello first of all , my distinguished greetings to ladie's & gentelmen of taste and picky, tonight yes tonight im trying to find something interresting to listen in vynil, enought digital allready, but i wont complaint it's a necessery mean nowaday, there a lot of out of print album worth checking out but the sound , not that it so bad i have decent speakers but it's not analog or super audio cd either 

For you something lovely from foreing lore one of my old 50'' vynil(actualy 1951) and it's ,dramatic drum rolls of consort music before i annonce this Classic of ancient time, Adam de la Halle , archive production - The central medieval age, there is 3 works on this heavy density vynil (could be 300 grms of petrol it's that thick, incredible sound definition of the legendary lp of early 50'', the sleeve is worn out a bit and turn yellowish but it's normal it's old, so there is on this hudge chunk of petrol, Le jeux de Robin et Marion, 13 rondeaux, 17 danses du Ix Siecle, quite epic, simple but straighfoward awesome Lp sound make it supreme, this record had a story an anecdote the seller was an old brittish dude a class act, a wonderfull kind and nice man, he wash my Lp whit an lp cleaning machine so it would sounded like new, we talk he was so friendly , he said he love quebec province and montreal city , he said his daughter move there, so i answer back i hope she love it, and we had a discussion on discogs about movies (a fish call wanda my cult movie of Britain) he said i enjoy comedy as well do you know the Life of brian, did not , but my sister whom as more knowledge on english shows said it was funny, he said to me your one of the nicest buyer i had in a decade, Brittish are polite and friendly most of them especialy old folks are always like this, i give him a rating of A++ seller , i mention great service, that i was please to do buziness whit him.

So farewell i hope you like my short story, take good care whit love from deprofundis.

What about my intervention trought this post ?


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Jo Juda (violin), Hanneke Van Bork (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Hermann Prey (bass-baritone), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Heather Harper (soprano), William Cochran (tenor), Marianne Dieleman (contralto)

Children's Choirs of St. Willibrord's and St.Pius X Churches, Amsterdam Toonkunst Choir, De Stem Des Volks, Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra,

Bernard Haitink
Kees de Wijs (organ),

Recorded: 1971-09-15

Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Hiawatha

Reinhold Glière - Gyul'sara






Alexander Borodin - In The Steppes of Central Asia






Edison Denisov - Birds Singing






Boris Tchaikovsky - The Murmuring Forest


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Nicholas Mulroy (Evangelist), Matthew Brook (Jesus), Susan Hamilton (soprano), Cecilia Osmond (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Annie Gill (alto), Malcolm Bennett (tenor) & Brian Bannatyne-Scott (bass)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I love Schnabel's Waldstein - it may not be as accurate as many but boy does it have some life!
> Having noticed Enthusiast's post I sampled the 2016 remastered set on spotify and found it thin sounding and lacking any warmth, the engineers have managed to remove the hiss but simultaneously removed the recordings soul.
> I have discs I burned from an old cheap download of the set and once your ears adapt to the sound it is way better in my opinion. Needless to say I will not be investing in this set.
> 
> View attachment 116283


And now I have to confess to laziness in choosing my picture on that one (something I don't usually do) because what I actually listened to was a download (but not such a cheap one probably) from the Pristine site. The sound seems pretty good.


----------



## canouro

*Orlando Gibbons ‎- Choral And Organ Music*
Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly, Laurence Cummings


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Persephone

London Philharmonic - Kent Nagano


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Sir Georg Solti (piano)
> 
> Melos Quartett


Two things: I didn't know Sir Georg was ever recorded as a pianist, and I didn't know Mozart wrote piano quartets. I need to check this out.

Current listening:









Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Tallis. Neville Marriner/ASMF. I'm pretty much sold on this composer. If he can write something this good, there must be something there. Going to look into his symphonies now.

Well, that just ended. Now playing Colin Davis/Concertgebouw - Haydn's 101st symphony in D major, "Clock". Haydn has quickly gained my respect. I have all of the London symphonies by this orchestra and they're all equally good. And then Haydn wrote another 90 on top of that. How is this possible.


----------



## Enthusiast

Magical (literally) start to the day.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Magical (literally) start to the day.


Ditto that...









Been thinking about it ever since I played it yesterday.


----------



## Merl

Only 1 recording this morning as I'm off to Dundee for the rest of the day. Luckily its this very good one.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
*Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Rafael Kubelík*

Kubelik recorded each of Beethoven's nine symphonies with a different orchestra for his DG releases.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Two things: I didn't know Sir Georg was ever recorded as a pianist, and I didn't know Mozart wrote piano quartets. I need to check this out.


Another one from the back of my head: Bartók: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion & Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

David Corkhill & Evelyn Glennie (percussion)

Murray Perahia & Sir Georg Solti (pianos)
On the Sony label.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello).


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 116316
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
> *London Symphony Orchestra
> Rafael Kubelík*
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
> *Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
> Rafael Kubelík*
> 
> Kubelik recorded each of Beethoven's nine symphonies with a different orchestra for his DG releases.


In your closet must be stacks and stacks of big boxes containing conductors'/pianists' complete works. 

I recently discovered Kubelik. I'm impressed with his conducting. Is his complete Mahler cycle in that box somewhere?


----------



## Jacck

*Schütz - Schwanengesang
Bartok - PC3*


----------



## Duncan

Merl said:


> Only 1 recording this morning as I'm off to Dundee for the rest of the day. Luckily its this very good one.
> 
> View attachment 116315


Make sure that you leave Dundee the way that you found it... 

Interesting facts -

GQ magazine named Dundee the 'Coolest Little City In Britain' in 2011...

The Wall Street Journal ranked Dundee at number 5 on its 'Worldwide Hot Destinations' list for 2018...


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> *In your* *closet must be stacks and stacks of big boxes* containing conductors'/pianists' complete works.
> 
> I recently discovered Kubelik. I'm impressed with his conducting. *Is his complete Mahler cycle in that box somewhere?*


That's actually truer than you might think... but in my defense I'm doing my part to almost singlehandedly keep the recording industry in business, I have more money than sense but sense is a commodity that is greatly overrated as it is not an accepted form of currency and without currency good luck trying to pay for anything - try offering the waiter "sense" instead of "hard cash" the next time you're presented with the check at a restaurant when you dine out - and unlike all of those other people on the other website _whose name cannot be mentioned_ I actually listen to the classical music "mega-boxes" that I purchase... eventually...

Yes, indeed -

*Mahler: Symphonies 1-9
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## flamencosketches

I say more power to you as long as you have the money. I just wonder if you ever buy single discs :lol:

Shouldn't the 10th be on there too? I'm really tempted to get his Mahler box set, but others in the composer guestbook thread have been trying to sway me toward others... Chailly, Bertini, Boulez... I love what I've heard of Kubelik, but obviously there is so much else out there. What to do...


----------



## NLAdriaan

Boulez: Repons & Dialogue de l'ombre double (for solo clarinet)









You don't need to be a modernist to connect to this recording, a curious musical mind will do


----------



## Score reader

*Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite / Six Orchestral Songs*


----------



## flamencosketches

I should probably get a Peer Gynt in my library. I like your handle "Score reader". I love reading along to scores lately.


----------



## Duncan

I do buy single discs to stay on top of new recordings released by new artists...

The Mahler 10th is on the Kubelík box - I don't have access to the actual box itself as it is at home sleeping and I'm at work not sleeping and so I just copied and pasted the content listing which is actually wrong and you're actually right - but the set is "Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon" and so I'm virtually certain that it does indeed contain all 10 - I haven't reached into the box deeply enough to have reached all 10 of these these (five yes - five no) and so I can't offer any advice and guidance.

The selections mentioned in your post especially Chailly and Boulez - both are indeed superb but I can't tell you anything about Bertini cycle other than that it is very highly regarded and at some point I do need to listen to it but I have to take a pass on even more Mahler as I've been listening to so much that I can't identify any other compositions by any other composer and have been relying upon "It's Ravel" as an answer when asked to identify a recording even though I know perfectly well that it couldn't possibly be "Ravel" but I don't have the vaguest idea as to who it might actually be as I've been listening to far too much Mahler and so I just reply with "It's Ravel" which seems to satisfy everyone and they then go away which is the outcome I'm more desirous of seeing...


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas, Vol.36 (BWV 6, 42, 103, 108) *
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> I do buy single discs to stay on top of new recordings released by new artists...
> 
> The Mahler 10th is on the Kubelík box - I don't have access to the actual box itself as it is at home sleeping and I'm at work not sleeping and so I just copied and pasted the content listing which is actually wrong and you're actually right - but the set is "Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon" and so I'm virtually certain that it does indeed contain all 10 - I haven't reached into the box deeply enough to have reached all 10 of these these (five yes - five no) and so I can't offer any advice and guidance. The selections mentioned in your post (especially Chailly and Boulez - both are indeed superb but I can't tell you anything about Bertini other than that it is very highly regarded and at some point I do need to listen to it but I have to take a pass on even more Mahler as I've been listening to so much that I can't identify any other compositions by any other composer and have been relying with "It's Ravel" when asked to identify a work even though I know perfectly well that it's probably not "Ravel" but I don't have the vaguest idea as to who it might actually be as I've been listening to far too much Mahler...
> 
> View attachment 116324


Symphony No.10 In F Sharp (Unfinished)

Andante - Adagio
23:56

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> Shouldn't the 10th be on there too? What to do...


Boulez said: 'There is no Mahler 10.' and I agree with him. 
In Chailly's Mahler cycle, you also get the first symphony by Deryck Cooke (AKA Mahler 10). In Boulez's Mahler cycle, you get the adagio of the 10th but all the Liedercycles, inclusing Das Lied von der Erde (a real gem with Boulez), which Chailly does not give you. The Liedercycles you cannot do without IMO, Das Lied von der Erde is often referred to as a Symphony in its own right. This is only to make your choice easier


----------



## Duncan

NLAdriaan said:


> Boulez said: 'There is no Mahler 10.' and I agree with him.
> In Chailly's Mahler cycle, you also get the first symphony by Deryck Cooke (AKA Mahler 10). In Boulez's Mahler cycle, you get the adagio of the 10th but all the Liedercycles, inclusing Das Lied von der Erde (a real gem with Boulez), which Chailly does not give you. The Liedercycles you cannot do without IMO, Das Lied von der Erde is often referred to as a Symphony in its own right. This is only to make your choice easier


Excellent summary - spot on in regards to the Boulez cycle and the Lieder... :tiphat:


----------



## Score reader

flamencosketches said:


> I should probably get a Peer Gynt in my library. I like your handle "Score reader". I love reading along to scores lately.


Thanks, I'm currently trying to follow along with Boulez's _Dialogue de l'ombre double_ mentioned above.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott
.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> Symphony No.10 In F Sharp (Unfinished)
> 
> Andante - Adagio
> 23:56
> 
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


This is also not the first symphony of Deryck Cooke, but the finished adagio of the 10th by Mahler. So, Kubelik probably belongs to the Group of Mahler conductors (Boulez, Abbado, Haitink, Bernstein, to name a few) who don't conduct the first Cooke symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

The three Op.10 sonatas and Les Adieux (Op.81a) from


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> Excellent summary - spot on in regards to the Boulez cycle and the Lieder... :tiphat:


So that again becomes a box but now with 10 symponies because Das Lied von der Erde is a symphony.Mahler was rather superstitious. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> This is also not the first symphony of Deryck Cooke, but the finished adagio of the 10th by Mahler. So, Kubelik probably belongs to the Group of Mahler conductors (Boulez, Abbado, Haitink, Bernstein, to name a few) who don't conduct the first Cooke symphony.


That's right,some people have a terrible hunger for more torn grief from Mahler. It is known that Mahler often changed something before it was final. Such a reconstruction is therefore not really a Mahler creation.


----------



## Duncan

Bourdon said:


> So that again becomes a box but now with 10 symponies because Das Lied von der Erde is a symphony.Mahler was rather superstitious. :tiphat:


"Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth") is a composition for two voices and orchestra written by the Austrian composer Gustav Mahler between 1908 and 1909. Described as a symphony when published, it comprises six songs for two singers who alternate movements. Mahler specified the two singers should be a tenor and an alto, or else a tenor and a baritone if an alto is not available."

"Mahler composed this work following the most painful period in his life, and the songs address themes such as those of living, parting and salvation."

"On the centenary of Mahler's birth, the composer and prominent Mahler conductor Leonard Bernstein described Das Lied von der Erde as Mahler's "greatest symphony"."


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Three Beethoven sonatas (the two Op.49 and the Waldstein) from Schnabel.
> 
> View attachment 116266





Itullian said:


> Sonatas 959 & 960
> Excellent remastered sound





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116270
> 
> 
> *Domenico Scarlatti*
> 
> Keyboard Sonatas
> 
> Mikhail Pletnev, piano
> 
> originally recorded 1994, reissued 2001


From a vast number of super quality proposals and suggestions, my eyes caught these three.

Schnabel and Pletnev make a very good Monday duet for my ears.

Schnabel and Beethoven is a hammer! No questions here. I never listened Mikhail with Domenico. After the experience Arturo plays Domenico it is very difficult to me to listen an another pianist playing the sonatas. (Arturo effect...) I hope that I will give it a go soon. Very nice!


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> "Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth") is a composition for two voices and orchestra written by the Austrian composer Gustav Mahler between 1908 and 1909. Described as a symphony when published, it comprises six songs for two singers who alternate movements. Mahler specified the two singers should be a tenor and an alto, or else a tenor and a baritone if an alto is not available."
> 
> "Mahler composed this work following the most painful period in his life, and the songs address themes such as those of living, parting and salvation."
> 
> "On the centenary of Mahler's birth, the composer and prominent Mahler conductor *Leonard Bernstein described Das Lied von der Erde as Mahler's "greatest symphony".*"


If the maestro had said that the elephants can fly, I had believed him. So much admiration I have to his person. Despite this (as I have written) I consider this work as Mahler's weakest symphony in every aspect. (It has glorious moments as a work. No doubt about it. But I don't like it. The Chinese poetry suits not very well with the music, main theme doesn't exists and out of this reason the development for the music, etc... It doesn't remind me a symphony. Something I can not understand and follow).


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> So that again becomes a box but now with 10 symponies because Das Lied von der Erde is a symphony.Mahler was rather superstitious. :tiphat:


Yes, it took a Shostakovich and Pettersson (recent discovery of mine, thx to coenjph on TC) to prove that a composer could actually survive a Symphony nr 10.

However, Mahler composed 2 or even 3 symphonies before he started numbering them. These got lost, so probably Mahler didn't like them enough. I guess any composer has its unfinished ideas. But as there is enough to enjoy from all of the published music already, there is no real need for reconstructions of unfinished compositions or sketches IMO.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op.2/3, Op. 10. A favourite set, fresh and lively.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> ...If the maestro had said that the elephants can fly, I had believed him.
> 
> Despite this (as I have written) I consider this work as Mahler's weakest symphony in every aspect. It doesn't remind me a symphony. Something I can not understand and follow...


Sheep can fly, does that count?









Could you perhaps agree that Das Lied is Mahler's greatest song cycle? Personally, I think the Farewell song in most cases is sentimentally overcooked in performance, which perhaps gave reason to the theatrical Bernstein's high ranking.


----------



## Enthusiast

My current favourite Dvorak Cello Concerto ... and an excellent Dumky.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## Bourdon

Haitink once stated that "Des Knaben Wunderhorm' might be Mahlers most beautiful composition/Cycle and I agree with that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Jeu de Carte - London Symph Abbado
Scènes de Ballet Israel Philharmonic Bernstein
Orpheus Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Rosamunde
> 
> Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Willi Boskovsky.


I have this recording ( Brilliant) but I prefer this reading.


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album - 




*Mahler: Song Cycles *
*Dame Janet Baker
Hallé Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Barbirolli*


----------



## pmsummer

THE CLOUD OF UNKNOWING
SONGS OF THE SOUL
*Robert Kyr*
Conspirare
Victoria Bach Festival Orchestra
Craig Hella Johnson - conductor
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## canouro

*G. P. Telemann ‎- Trauer-Actus. Kantaten*
Cantus Cölln, Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> Link to complete album -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Song Cycles *
> *Dame Janet Baker
> Hallé Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Barbirolli*


Janet Baker......yes I'm fond of her voice and artistry


----------



## Enthusiast

There was a really good 90 minute documentary on Janet Baker on the BBC last night. I would be playing her too but the radio has been dishing up lots of her recordings all week. Wonderful voice and quite an artist.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I have this recording ( Brilliant) but I prefer this reading.


Ameling with Masur is also very fine.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Chabrier - Overture to "Gwendoline" (Paray/Mercury)
Saint-Saens - Le Jeunesse d'Hercule (Dervaux/Angel)
Debussy - Syrinx (Rampal/MHS)
Ravel - La Valse (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor)

Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## flamencosketches

Beautiful stuff...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - piano and orchestral works this afternoon.

_Pensées Fugitives_ in F-minor H16 (1902):
_Scherzettino_ in G-minor H20 (1902):
_Moderato_ in E-minor H29 (1903):
_Three Sketches_ H68 (1906):
_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117 - version for piano (1915):
_Three Improvisations_ for left hand H134 (1918):
Piano Sonata H160 (1921-24):










_Summer_ - symphonic poem H116 (1914-16):
_Sir Roger de Coverley: A Christmas Dance_ for string quartet H155 - arr. for orchestra (1922):
_Enter Spring_ - symphonic poem H174 (1926-27):










_Lament_ for string orchestra H117 (1915):
_A Prayer_ for mixed choir and orchestra H140 [Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1916-18): 
_Oration_ [_Concerto elegiaco_] for cello and orchestra H180 (1929-30):
_Rebus_ - overture for orchestra H191 (1940):
_Allegro Moderato_ for string orchestra H192 (1940-41):


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

*The devil is hard at work in Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress!*

The Rake's Progress

John Eliot Gardiner










*"What ugly!", The young avant-garde composer Pierre Boulez fulminated in 1951 after hearing Stravinsky's opera The Rake's Progress. The equally radical and gifted Frenchman refused to understand that an intelligent composer like Igor Stravinsky could lower himself to a flight back in time: an opera based on the musical language of Mozart.*


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 10. (Cooke third version) So expressive and life affirming. Gielen leads the orchestra in an assured and beautiful performance. Recommended, as is the entire set.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Zubin Mehta / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

Maureen Forrester - Contralto

Recorded 1978

A very good performance, although perhaps not quite on a par with my current favourite (Erich Leinsdorf / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Shirley Verrett - Mezzo-Soprano / 1966). However, I'm intrigued as I'd never considered Mehta to be a Mahlerian before. Will have to seek out some more of his recordings.


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: 18 pieces for solo piano, Op. 72*
Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Marinera

Granados - Goyescas
Albéniz - Iberia


----------



## Hiawatha

Marinera said:


> Granados - Goyescas
> Albéniz - Iberia
> 
> View attachment 116344


A wonderful disc.


----------



## Hiawatha

Poor sound quality in this link but it is one of my favourite piano concertos:

Ruth Gipps - Piano Concerto in G Minor


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's first opera (from the early/mid 50s).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116348


*Edward Elgar*

Cocaigne Overture
Introduction and Allegro for Strings
Serenade for String Orchestra
Enigma Variations

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

originally recorded 1991, reissued 2001

I just got this album recently and really enjoy it. The performances and recording quality are both excellent.


----------



## Andolink

*Carl Maria von Weber*: _Quintet In B Flat Op. 34 For Clarinet, 2 Violins, Viola And Cello_


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings from yesteryear:

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto - Yehudi Menuhin, Orchestre des Conserts Colonne, George Enescu.
from 1938.

Sibelius, The Swan of Tuonela & The Return of Lemminkainen - Stockholm RSO, Sixten Ehrling.
from 1952.


----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach - French Overture & Italian Concerto BWV 831, 971;
"Chromatic" Fantasia & Fugue BWV 903*
Evgeni Koroliov


----------



## pmsummer

HUNTING MUSIC
_Fanfares & Concert Pieces_
*Anton Richter - Harry Höfer - French Hunting Music anon.* 
Deutsche Naturhornsolisten

_MDG_


----------



## Guest

In honor of this horrifying event, Symphony No.3.


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics.








I'm listening to Symphonies 1, 2 & 4 together with some Swedish Rhapsodies from this 5 CD set. Until I purchased this set Alfven was unknown to me. Very attractive music, in a somewhat conservative idiom.

Excellent recording.


----------



## pmsummer

Sad news out of Paris.










PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
_Master of the School of Notre Dame_
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1, German Requiem*

Is anyone familiar with this box set?


----------



## canouro

*Guillaume de Machaut - Messe De Notre-Dame*
Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès ‎


----------



## Marinera

On repeat


----------



## Score reader




----------



## AeolianStrains

canouro said:


> View attachment 116358
> 
> 
> *Guillaume de Machaut - Messe De Notre-Dame*
> Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès ‎


Apropos choice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

canouro said:


> View attachment 116358
> 
> 
> *Guillaume de Machaut - Messe De Notre-Dame*
> Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès ‎


That's so sad . . .


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Golgotha. Locher, Graf...Sinfonietta de Lausanne/ Corboz (Cascavell)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> That's so sad . . .


Socking images, my friend (s) This church is the symbol of Paris (with Eifel's Tower) and one of the strongest symbols of Europe. I can assure everyone that the ND will fully rebuilt and restore and will be better than ever. In Germany we built a whole city from nothing. (Dresden) Every historic building exterior and interior 100% restored. What now I want to know is, what or who is responsible for the fire. Is it an accident or something else?


----------



## Dimace

As our thoughts heading towards Paris, allow me to present you one of the most beautiful French operas.* Charles Gounod and Faust! * The eternal youth temptation, the charm and the drama, the beauty and the vanity, all dressed with magnificent Charles music. I can only highly suggest this opera. (the tempo of the Marguerite Vals, all the money! I left my chair and I started dancing. *Un sospiro* performance! Left me breathless!)


----------



## Joe B

*A Hymn for St. Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St. Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of this horrifying event, Symphony No.3.


I'm great admirer of Luis! Very serious composer, maybe the most important and dedicated (with Reger) to the Organ. A very difficult instrument to be properly recorded. I don't have this one, but I trust out high fidelity friend.


----------



## Andolink

GUSTAV MAHLER
_Symphonie No. 8_
Studer · McNair · Rost · von Otter
Lang · Seiffert · Terfel · Rootering
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Prager Philharmonischer Chor
Tölzer Knabenchor
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM 12TH-CENTURY PARIS
*Magister Leoninus*
Red Byrd
John Potter, Richard Wistreich
Capella Amsterdam

_Helios_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Hilliard Ensemble's recording of Perotin*


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I'm great admirer of Luis! Very serious composer, maybe the most important and dedicated (with Reger) to the Organ. A very difficult instrument to be properly recorded. I don't have this one, but I trust out high fidelity friend.


It sounds very good on my system. The recording dates from 1975, so it's analog (which is a good thing in my book!), but it has a great balance between clarity and the cavernous ambience. More recent digital recordings, especially SACDs probably reproduce the 32' pipes with more floor-shaking thunder, but this recording has adequate low end. Vierne wrote some of his Organ Symphonies during his appointment at Notre Dame, so there's that aspect of authenticity, then factor in the passionate playing of Cochereau, and one has a most satisfying recording!


----------



## StrE3ss

Rossini : La boutique fantasque

Swan Lake

Tchaikovsky Symphony 5


----------



## Guest

No, this isn't a transcription of Bach's work for two guitars: it's an original worked by Joachim Schneider modeled after Bach's masterpiece (aria, 30 variations, da capo aria--use of canons, fugues, etc.). The structure is where the similarity ends. Whew--this is a rough listen. Parts sound hair-raisingly difficult to play, while others had me scratching my head wondering how they produced those sounds. Very well recorded. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Preludes; Quatre Etudes; Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## flamencosketches

I feel an obligation to listen to some Perotin in light of recent events. How's that Hilliard Ensemble disc, Manxfeeder? The only medieval music of any kind in my library is a bit of Hildegard von Bingen, which is awesome, but not the kind of thing I want to listen to every day.


----------



## 13hm13

Superb recording and performance, here....









Samuel Barber - Stephen Prutsman • Royal Scottish National Orchestra • Marin Alsop ‎- Piano Concerto • Medea's Meditation And Dance Of Vengeance
Label:Naxos ‎- 8.559133
Series:American Classics -
Format:CD, Album 
Released:2001


----------



## D Smith

Faure: Requiem. Chanteurs De Saint-Eustache Et Orchestre (André Cluytens, Cond.) With Maurice Duruflé, Organ


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## haydnguy

Beethoven - You Betcha!


Eugene Jochum, conductor
Concertgebouw Orchestra

Tonight:
1) Symphony #3 "Eroica"
2) Leonore Overture #3
3) Fidelio Overture

(c) 1969 - Analogue to remaster


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmen deprofundis wont tonight to drawn your attention to Heinrich Schutz im listening to the smart Erik van Nevel Sacred cantationes and the release on naxos of schutz somewhere in my library i might have more of this defenatly genieous virtuoso composer, well in my eye he interresting, love his vocal music very straightfoward we could says easy to love and get into if you love vocal music, than later on Pérotin and Léonin on Archive produktion old lp , but it's a digital re issue download, i dont care it's good, but would preffered the actual vynil analogue is sexy yah know.Poor notre dame cathedral hoouse of greater genieous of foreing lore France, sad news indeed folks.But beside this unfortunated event put aside have a good night all and take good care ockay from est to west sun rise in Japan so japanese hello and arrigato :tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116373


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor
Fantasiestücke
Five pieces in folk-style
Adagio & Allegro in A flat major

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Louis Langrée, conductor
Anne Gastinel, cello
Claire Désert, piano


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Josquin des Prés - (1450/1455 - 1521)*

*Josquin des Prés : Messe "Pange lingua"*
*Ensemble Métamorphoses de Paris, Maurice Bourbon*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Steerpike

Sometimes you listen to a piece of music, and it's great, but you realise that the music itself is secondary.

Tonight I've listened to a work by my favourite composer, a man who witnessed first hand the horrors of the war to end all wars and found that less than twenty years later the world was on the brink of repeating those horrors.

The first world war was horrible, a sobering and brutal episode in human history, but perhaps, if it really was the war to end all wars, it would have been worth the pain. Moving on, the year is 1936, and events in Germany are already making a repeat look likely. Ralph Vaughan Williams, the composer, publishes a choral work entitled 'Dona Nobis Pacem' - not a subtle message, no sophistry, no euphemisms - give us peace.

Looking back, the piece was perhaps inappropriate; irrespective of the pain, the second world war had to be fought, the despicable ideology and inhumanity that took root in Germany and Italy had to be defeated and purged. 

Perhaps it is now, when conflict sometimes seems reduced to a televisual entertainment, that the work takes on a new relevance. Dona Nobis Pacem - give us peace. Amen to that.

The recording I listened to was by the London Symphony Orchestra with the London Symphony Chorus, conducted by Richard Hickox. The soloists were Yvonne Kenny and Bryn Terfel. None of that is important: it is the music, or more importantly the message, which matters.


----------



## Duncan

*Perotin*
*Hilliard Ensemble, Paul Hillier*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Steerpike

haydnguy said:


> Beethoven - You Betcha!
> 
> Eugene Jochum, conductor
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> Tonight:
> 1) Symphony #3 "Eroica"
> 2) Leonore Overture #3
> 3) Fidelio Overture
> 
> (c) 1969 - Analogue to remaster


The 'Eroica' was a milestone in the history of music, and remains my favourite Beethoven symphony.


----------



## Steerpike

Dimace said:


> I'm great admirer of Luis! Very serious composer, maybe the most important and dedicated (with Reger) to the Organ. A very difficult instrument to be properly recorded. I don't have this one, but I trust out high fidelity friend.


How do Vierne and Reger compare to Widor? I have very few organ based works in my collection, so it's a genre I'm keen to explore.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)/ Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4/ Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32/ Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34/ Piano Sonata No. 60 in C major, Hob.XVI:50

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> As our thoughts heading towards Paris, allow me to present you one of the most beautiful French operas.* Charles Gounod and Faust! * The eternal youth temptation, the charm and the drama, the beauty and the vanity, all dressed with magnificent Charles music. I can only highly suggest this opera. (the tempo of the Marguerite Vals, all the money! I left my chair and I started dancing. *Un sospiro* performance! Left me breathless!)
> 
> View attachment 116362


------deletellllll


----------



## haydnguy

More Beethoven! - Lovin' Every Minute of It!


----------



## JB Henson

Found in a bin at a Goodwill in Florence, KY. last week. Not too bad sound wise considering ye olde NoNoise was applied to it.


----------



## haydnguy

*A Question for Dimace*

***** I Decided this belonged in a separate post so Dimace would see it. *******

This is off the subject but I was curious. Dimace, have you ever heard, "Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder Documents of the Munich Years, Vol. 1". James Levine, conductor. You may not be a Schoenberg fan but I was wondering because I think it's truly special.

It has:
******
Ben Heppner (Artist), Deborah Voigt (Artist), Eike Wilm Schulte (Artist), Matthew Polenzani (Artist), Arnold Schoenberg (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Munich Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra) 
******

Thank you.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello wright now im listening to an album i have cd, but in my library it's incredible la Fontegara a 2018 release album by ricercare, you got to listen to this album buy it get it sap it's that good, it will take you away wright away by it's might, beauty,, classy, state of the art voices , lovely tone sweet and harmonic ,instrumentaly peerless perfection incredible rendition, one heck of an album, you dont wont to miss out on this one trust me , it may become an instant favorite, i award them an award a deprofundis seal of approval a good well worth 10 out of 10 , just perfect .
By it before i get mad and decide to kick your *ss (sorry for language) , i dont care even if your 3 meter tall 300 pounds of muscles , you will buy this albums or else  remenber what happen to the atorney in the incredible Brian de Palma movie The Godfather part uno, yes i will kill your favorite horse and yall wake up whit is his head(joking), but common if your a genuine purist music lover you will llove this all i bet a st aubin pizza deluxe the biggest one, it's a notoriously good pizzeria in rosemont district perhaps the very best pizza in the whole world better then the rest of montreal quebec province canada amerika , europe , thee world premiere pizza you know what it's so good you will eat the crust you will lick your finger the last drop of sauce... no bull please, this is how im sure you will love it !!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Mass in F minor & Psalm 150

Judith Booth (soprano), Jean Rigby (mezzo soprano), John Mark Ainsley (tenor) & Gwynne Howell (bass)

Corydon Singers & Corydon Orchestra, Matthew Best.


----------



## Duncan

*CD 3 - Purcell: Dido and Aeneas*

*Chorus of The Academy of Ancient Music, The Academy of Ancient Music, 
Christopher Hogwood*

*Catherine Bott (Dido), Emma Kirkby (Belinda), John Mark Ainsley (Aeneas), Julianne Baird (Second Woman), Devid Thomas (Sorceress), Elisabeth Priday (First Witch), Sara Stowe (Second Witch), Daniel Lochmann (First Sailor), Michael Chance (Spirit)*

*CD 4 - Purcell: The Indian Queen, Z630*

*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

J*ohn Mark Ainsley (Indian Boy/Fame), Emma Kirkby (Indian Girl/Zempoalla/Cupid), David Thomas (Envy/High Priest/A married man), Gerald Finley (Ismeron/Hymen), Tommy Williams (God of dreams), Catherine Bott (Orazia/A married woman), Libby Crabtree (A follower of Hymen)*


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## haydnguy

Dulova Harps On said:


>


Thank you! Thank you! Marcelle Meyer is one of my very favorites. Very underrated/unknown IMHO.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Beethoven & Korngold - Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Flutter

I got one of the melodies in the middle of the ballet stuck in my head (one of the waltzes), so I obviously _can't not_ put it on now.
Stravinsky's Petrushka that is:


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder

and 13 other songs -Sir Georg on the piano.

Kiri Te Kanawa

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - four discs of concertos etc., two this morning and two later this afternoon.

Clarinet Concerto no.1 op.20 (1948):
Flute Concerto no.1 op.45 (1954):
Horn Concerto no.2 op.58 (1956):
Concerto for two violins and orchestra op.77 (1962):



Oboe Concerto op.39 (1952):
Sinfonietta no.1 op.48 (1954):
Sinfonietta no.2 op.65 (1958):
Sinfonietta no.3 op.81 (1964):



Saxophone Concerto WoO - arr. by David Ellis from the Piano Sonata in B-minor WoO (orig. 1942 - arr. 1994):
Symphony for strings op.13 (1946):
Concertino for flute and strings op.19a - arr. by David Ellis from the Sonatina for flute and piano op.19 (orig. 1948 - arr. 2000):
Cello Concerto op.136 - ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1988 - ed. 2000):
_Fantasy_ for recorder and string quartet op.140 - ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1990 - ed. 2001):



Horn Concerto no.1 op.11 (1945):
Concerto for piano duet and strings op.32 (1951):
Flute Concerto no.2 op.111 (1972):
Clarinet Concerto no.2 op.115 (1974):


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Watermusic


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc that juxtaposes Dowland's Lachrimae (the Seven Tears) with Upon Silence a piece by George Benjamin made up of three songs. It works for me.


----------



## chill782002

Hiawatha said:


> Poor sound quality in this link but it is one of my favourite piano concertos:
> 
> Ruth Gipps - Piano Concerto in G Minor


Wow, that is very nice. Thanks, Hiawatha, had never heard of this composer before!


----------



## chill782002

Medtner - Skazka Op 20 No 1

Nikolai Medtner - Piano

Recorded 1936

Just maybe my favourite solo piano work of all time. Beautiful. Medtner takes it faster than most other performances I've heard but none of the emotion is lost.


----------



## Merl

Wow these are such good readings. The recording is very impressive. Cant wait to turn these up in the car.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
.
Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Richter/Schubert - D.960 Sonata in B-flat major


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa super "trista depart"


----------



## Common Listener

The first 19 CDs of _Vivaldi Masterworks_ (Decca, mostly Hogwood/AAM) cover Opp. 1-12 and the last two and half have the vocal music. Currently between those, with CD22, the last of three focusing on cello sonatas and concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more great Mozart performances from Goode and Orpheus.


----------



## sonance

Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello
Ulrich Horn, cello (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

It seems that the organ has survived the fire but we have to wait many years before it can be used again.

Apparition de l'Église Éternelle 
La Nativité du Seigneur


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> It seems that the organ has survived the fire but we have to wait many years before it can be used again.
> 
> Apparition de l'Église Éternelle
> La Nativité du Seigneur


According to the news, it survived, nevertheless won't be played at for a long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent "Great" ..


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> ***** I Decided this belonged in a separate post so Dimace would see it. *******
> 
> This is off the subject but I was curious. Dimace, have you ever heard, "Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder Documents of the Munich Years, Vol. 1". James Levine, conductor. You may not be a Schoenberg fan but I was wondering because I think it's truly special.
> 
> It has:
> ******
> Ben Heppner (Artist), Deborah Voigt (Artist), Eike Wilm Schulte (Artist), Matthew Polenzani (Artist), Arnold Schoenberg (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Munich Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)
> ******
> 
> Thank you.


Maybe I have this work in my collection, my dearest. I'm not sure… Maybe, also, I have listened it. (now, I don't remember…) Sorry, but I can tell you nothing about it. No data. Thanks for the question!


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 12

Agon Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Ashkenzay

The Flood London Sinfonietta Knussen


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 & 2

Peter Orth (piano)

Auryn Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Kyurkchiyski - Salutatory Overture (Vladigerov/Balkanton)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #7 (Ashkenazy/London)
Shostakovich - Symphony #3 (Kondrashin/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116400


*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hiller, director

1989


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten's War Requiem was first performed at the opening of the rebuilt (not reconstructed) Coventry Cathedral, destroyed during the war. I suppose the sad events in Paris (although nothing to do with war and not needing a completely new cathedral) put me in mind of the work. I have nine different versions (its "all about" the song settings of Owen's poems so different singers make a big difference) and this is one of them.


----------



## RockyIII

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 113838
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> The Late Piano Sonatas
> 
> Igor Levit, piano
> 
> 2013


I was excited to see the announcement that a complete set of the Beethoven piano sonatas performed by Levit will be released in a few months.

https://www.sonyclassical.com/news/...n-piano-sonatas-will-be-released-in-fall-2019

There is already a link for the new album on Amazon, and it indicates a release date of September 13, 2019.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PHKPH5...0&refinements=p_32:Igor+Levit&s=music&sr=1-17


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 5

4 Impromptus D.899
4 Impromptus D.935
2 Marches Caractèristique D.886


----------



## Merl

Whilst I'm sat here, waiting for the new washing machine to be delivered, it's a bit of old Stoki. Not played this in years. Still a great disc (if a little short).









Edit: Just noticed that this is my 3000th post. Yay.


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Cançon y Danzas, Cants Mágics and Suburbis.

Jean-François Heisser (piano).


----------



## JB Henson

Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C Major.
Gunter Wand, NDR Synfonieorchester


----------



## sonance

Henryk Górecki: String Quartet no. 1 "Already It Is Dusk"; String Quartet no. 2 "Quasi una Fantasia"
Kronos Quartet (nonesuch)


----------



## Itullian

I love this set.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.6 (BWV 31, 21)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki








*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.18 (BWV 66, 134, 67)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

First class,spitzenklasse, excellente


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Beethoven sonatas were Op.54, Op.90 and the Pastoral (Op.28) from this great set


----------



## D Smith

Brahms; Symphony No. 2. Klemperer/Philharmonia. Returning to Brahms 2nd today, but with Klemperer for a more tempered reading which seemed appropriate.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Today's Beethoven sonatas were Op.54, Op.90 and the Pastoral (Op.28) from this great set
> 
> View attachment 116410


Indeed,I have the same box.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my favourite 4!


----------



## flamencosketches

Current:


----------



## flamencosketches

This is a killer symphony, and a massive one. I might get the CD with Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouw, anyone heard that one?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Italian guitars with Anabel Montesinos  30 guitars!


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> I love this set.


Me too. ..........


----------



## Score reader

*J.S. Bach - St. John Passion BMV 245*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## pmsummer

A RAINBOW IN CURVED AIR
_A Rainbow in Curved Air - Poppy Nogood and the Phantom Band_
*Terry Riley* - composer, electric organ, electric harpsichords, dumbec, soprano saxophone, tambourine, time lag accumulator (consisting of two tape machines), looped audio tape, and a patch cord.

_CBS Classical_


----------



## joen_cph

*Silvestrov*'s early _Monodia _ for piano & orchestra is an interesting contrast to the later, darker works. Fresh, maybe one could say a bit Boulez-like ("_Eclat_").

_Postludium _gets a performance that is very different from Lubimov's, and IMO at least as good.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> One of my favourite 4!


What are the other three?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

haydnguy said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Marcelle Meyer is one of my very favorites. Very underrated/unknown IMHO.


No problem.I think she's quite wonderful too.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 4 (Tragic) - Chicago So, Giulini.


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> This is a killer symphony, and a massive one. I might get the CD with Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouw, anyone heard that one?


Yes, the Chailly is great. It's the recording I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Rambler

*Albeniz: Iberia* Marc-Andre Hamelin on hyperion








I already have a recording of Iberia played by Alicia de Larrocha, and thought that the go-to recording of this work. I am somewhat surprised to find myself wondering if this Marc-Andre Hamelin recording is even finer!


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Itullian

The Emersons rockin' some Schubert


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I feel an obligation to listen to some Perotin in light of recent events. How's that Hilliard Ensemble disc, Manxfeeder? The only medieval music of any kind in my library is a bit of Hildegard von Bingen, which is awesome, but not the kind of thing I want to listen to every day.


They do a great job on Perotin.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116418


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

24 Preludes

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

originally recorded 1976, digitally remastered 2007


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

I had a Haydn symphonies binge two years ago - Szell, Bernstein, Fischer, Beecham, the complete Naxos set. I forgot I have this one. I need to get familiar with it again.


----------



## canouro

*Händel: Judas Maccabaeus*
Festspielorchester Gottingen, NDR Chor, Laurence Cummings


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - orchestral works part one of three tonight.

Symphony no.1 in E (1896-99):
_Introduction, Intermezzo_ & _Carnival Music_ from act one of the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-03):



Symphony no.2 in E-flat (1911-13):



_Concertante Variations on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano left-hand and orchestra (1923):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 94
*


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 4

Hidemaro Konoye / New Symphony Orchestra of Tokyo

Eiko Kitazawa - Soprano

Recorded 1930

This arrived yesterday, but I haven't had a chance until now to sit down and listen to it properly without interruption. This is the premiere recording of Mahler's 4th and the first electrical recording of any Mahler symphony. Konoye was a Japanese aristocrat who was instrumental in bringing Western classical music to Japan and who founded the New Symphony Orchestra of Tokyo (which later evolved into the NHK Symphony Orchestra). The sound is not bad considering the age of the recording but the orchestra sound like they find playing the work a challenge and the same is true of the soprano, although there are moments of definite charm. An important document from a historical point of view though.


----------



## Andolink

Honoring what has been lost and celebrating what has been saved - -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 94*


----------



## Itullian

Some wonderful Mozart from Pires


----------



## canouro

*Midnight At Notre-Dame: Organ Transcriptions*
Olivier Latry


----------



## Rambler

*From Melba to Sutherland: Australian singers on record* on Decca Eloquence








The third disc from this 4 CD set featuring historic recordings.

This disc covers: 
- Musical Theatre, radio and comedy
- Sopranos after World War II
- Mezzos after World War II
- Tenors and baritones after World War II

Plenty of unfamiliar (to me) voices here.


----------



## Guest

The Violin Sonata receives a first rate performance with sound to match.


----------



## Colin M

Magnard Symphony No. 2 in EM. BBC Scottish. Ossonce

Perfect music for the coming of Spring in North Carolina. Such a restless energy even in the slow third movement. He had a lot of R Strauss in him or maybe vice versa : )


----------



## flamencosketches

This is an AWESOME comp, going to have to give a huge shout out to whoever it was that shared this in the "Ridiculous bargains" thread, as this is just that. $1 for 4 hours of early Richter in great (for its time and place) sound. Incredible stuff. Currently listening to him play Prokofiev's Pieces from Cinderella; Schumann's Toccata and Shostakovich's Prelude and Fugue in F minor were both amazing.


----------



## RockyIII

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565

This work, performed by Olivier Latry, titular organist of Notre-Dame de Paris for the last 33 years, is possibly the final recording ever made on the Cavaillé-Coll organ at the cathedral. It was recorded in January 2019 and released on the _Bach to the Future_ album on March 22.


----------



## flamencosketches

Wanted to add to my previous post for anyone's curiosity: this comp includes a fantastic Schubert B-flat major sonata (D960) that is much better (to me) than his later recordings of it, and maybe better than anyone's; I don't know. It is kind of a signature piece for him.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116440


*Sir Arnold Bax*

Symphony Nos. 1-7
Rogue's Comedy Overture
Tintagel

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley, conductor

2003

Thanks to the members here who made me aware of this box set through their posts.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Albéniz: Iberia.... Sánchez (Brilliant)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Erich Kleiber
Recorded: 1950-05


----------



## Joe B




----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today:

CD1: 
Title: Trip To Russia (Tchaikovsky/Glasunov/Rimsky-Korsakov)

Performer: Daniel Muller-Schott, cello

Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin
Aziz Shokhakimov, conductor

********

CD2: 
Title: Bezaly/Ashkenazy

Composers: Franck/Faure/Prokofiev

All are pieces for flute and piano.


----------



## haydnguy

Listening Now:

Beethoven: Symphonies (5 & 8)

Eugene Jochum, conductor
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks of T.C , tonight for you advanced rediscovering whit me the following and newbies to excquisite polyphony pay attention to Iberic penninsula master im about to tell you what the program for now the lovely music of Juan Vasquez one of the best Basque or spanish, for me Vasquez sound Basque so let's says he is,i ment Basque country is between spain and and france , a cheval entre les deux, Juan Vasquez polyphony song and sacred work on brilliant is very enjoyable , easy to get into quite harmonic and melodic ,very pleasant, after these two gorgeous album i might as well listen to the top notch release of Renaissance Portuguese Polyphony i have a considerable among of album compilation on super label of the past Helios ect, this is what i will listen.

Ps Portuguese Polyphony is sutch a delight , not hudgee in composer, but significant in my mind and unforgettable think: Cardoso, Magalhaes,Lobo ect


----------



## 13hm13

My favorite Mahler 7:









Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Michael Tilson Thomas
Composer: G. Mahler
Audio CD (September 14, 1999)
Number of Discs: 2


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I wish Gould had recorded more Beethoven:


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> This is a killer symphony, and a massive one. I might get the CD with Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouw, anyone heard that one?







Here's the link to the complete album - which is superb by the way but this way you can make up your own mind -


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> I feel an obligation to listen to some Perotin in light of recent events. How's that Hilliard Ensemble disc, Manxfeeder? The only medieval music of any kind in my library is a bit of Hildegard von Bingen, which is awesome, but not the kind of thing I want to listen to every day.





Manxfeeder said:


> They do a great job on Perotin.


Indeed they do - have a listen...






*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Heinrich Isaac - (c. 1450 - 1517)*

*Heinrich Isaac: Missa Misericordias Domini & Motets*

*Cantica Symphonia, Giuseppe Maletto*

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Double Concerto In A Minor, Op. 102_

The Philadelphia Orchestra 
Eugene Ormandy conducting
Jascha Heifetz violinist
Emanuel Feuermann cellist

RCA Victor Red Seal
Vinyl, LP, Mono 
1950

From the Liner Notes:

This concerto has unfortunately been subject to a most singular lack of appreciation on the part of Brahms' critics and biographers. It is strange to find this work described as "one of Brahms' most unapproachable and joyless compositions" (Specht), to hear it referred to "as one of the works elaborated by strictly polyphonic methods, rather than as the record of an intense experience" (Niemann). A refutation of these opinions needs hardly concern us. The music contained in this recording speaks ably for itself. It is interesting, however, to uncover the sources of this lack of comprehension.

"An important work for an unfamiliar combination of instruments," writes Tovey in his admirable essay on this concerto, "is always at a disadvantage; mainly for the reasons which make the combination . . . the novelty for many years puzzled even those critics who took an official attitude of apostleship towards his music. The explanation of the difficulty is simple enough. Brahms did not make the new work a systematic display of the charms of the new combination, but simply expressed some of his most powerful and dramatic ideas for all the world as if the combination of instruments was perfectly familiar. His critics and his admirers had, in short, to deal with Brahms' most powerful ideas as well as with the unfamiliar combination . . . "The passage of time has eliminated these difficulties, and we are fortunately able to take the music as it comes."


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer, J B: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 & 8

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## skywachr

Just found a Goosens/LSO Scheherazade on cassette of all things. After listening to and owning many other recordings in 3 different media over the years this one is really a standout.


----------



## Hiawatha

Franz Liszt - Piano Concerto No 1

Martha Argerich
Daniel Barenboim and the West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Jard van Nes (contralto)

Women of the Ernst-Senff Choir, Tölzer Knabenchor,

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> What are the other three?


Annie Fischer's, Kempff's (mono - I don't know the stereo one so well) and Schnabel's. But quite a lot of Pollini and the Kovacevich and recent Pienaar set run things close.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 93*
> 
> I had a Haydn symphonies binge two years ago - Szell, Bernstein, Fischer, Beecham, the complete Naxos set. I forgot I have this one. I need to get familiar with it again.
> 
> View attachment 116419


There is something about the Jochum set that lifts it above the Davis and even the Beecham for me. It is just so smiling and stylish.


----------



## Hiawatha

Samuel Barber - A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map






John Alden Carpenter - Diversions for Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Enthusiast

It was a really great start to yesterday so I'm doing it again. Sit Fast are an excellent viol consort on this showing and their Dowland Lachrimae fit very well with Benjamin's lovely viol music, music that seems in some way to belong to the same world.


----------



## NLAdriaan

After watching a docu on the WWII Babi Yar horror, I went back to my Shostakovich symf 13 recordings. From the 3 that I own, this one clearly stands out. Kondrashin premiered the 13th in 1962 despite intimidation by the Soviet authorities, Mravinsky had refused already and the bass singer stepped down on the day of the premier. Also a few lines were censored as the poetry was too critical for the Soviet system.

When Kondrashin asked asylum in The Netherlands in 1978, he lived for only 3 more years. His recordings of this period are almost all worthwile, as the better recording quality far better serves the subtleties and pianissimi for which Kondrashin was the genius. He used to ask any orchestra to play it 'softer, softer'. There are a few outstanding Mahlers from this short period (1,6,7), a famous Dvorak new world with VPO, a Fairytale Sheherazade with the Concertgebouw orchestra and some more. This 13th Shostakovich was issued by Philips on LP and I found this CD version years ago online in Japan, it is cherished by me since.

It occurs to me once more in the 13th that Shostakovich uses a different language in his post Stalin-symfonies, less military fanfares, introspection, but also openly Soviet critical, perhaps closer to himself? Kondrashin gives us the sad, painful melodramatic atmosphere, a big contrast to Barshai and Petrenko, who take the fortes far too loud and so ruin the soul of this music IMO.

I can only recommend this recording, Shostakovich as he must have intended it, but you have to get it in Japan.


----------



## Enthusiast

A very powerful CD ...


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonata in G Major

Geneviève Laurenceau (violin), Maximilian Hornung (cello), Oliver Triendl (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> A very powerful CD ...
> 
> View attachment 116454


Damn. I bet it is. Going to look into that. Richter's Scriabin is great.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ I think it is an expensive item these days but it is available in a 3 (I think) disc Melodiya box which presumably contains two other discs as good.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Annie Fischer's, Kempff's (mono - I don't know the stereo one so well) and Schnabel's. But quite a lot of Pollini and the Kovacevich and recent Pienaar set run things close.


I would like to have the Annie Fischer box but only tot a reasonable price.


----------



## 13hm13

One of my favorite CDs ...









Barber • Walton • Bloch - Joshua Bell, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman ‎- Violin Concertos
Label:
Decca ‎- 475 7710
Released:
1997


----------



## Merl

Working my way backwards through these over the past few days. Another storming set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I would like to have the Annie Fischer box but only tot a reasonable price.


For a long time it was a very cheap download (the same price as the single discs) on Presto but that offer has now gone, I think. I bought it much earlier and paid well for it. But I never regretted that purchase. They are extraordinary accounts laboriously recorded over years but sounding like live music making (by an artist who didn't generally record in the studio).


----------



## Duncan

*Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
**Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

*Kodály: Dances of Galanta
**Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

*Janáček: Sinfonietta*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas Vol. 41 - (BWV 56, 82, 84, 158)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Flutter

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 116457
> 
> 
> *Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa*
> 
> *Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
> **Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa*
> 
> *Kodály: Dances of Galanta
> **Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa*
> 
> *Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra*
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa*
> 
> *Janáček: Sinfonietta*
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa*


Can I come over to your place? 

I commend you for such a great run of pieces there, so good!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Quartets Nos. 1-4

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Christoph Poppen (violin), Hariolf Schlichtig (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## rice

I have been listening a lot to the songs, rather than the symphonies
Like Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt and Revelge from Des Knaben Wunderhorn


----------



## Enthusiast

Oh yes, that was good! Even better than the famous Kubelik Prague Spring Festival recording (although comparisons of two great performances are not meaningful). Whatever, Ancerl was a genius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - orchestral works part two of three this afternoon.

Symphony no.3 in A (1927-28):
_Chaconne_ in D-minor - arr. for orchestra from the _Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931):



_Variations on a Hussar's Song_ for orchestra (1930-31):
Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):


----------



## Rogerx

Guastavino: Bailecito /Cantos Populares (10)/ Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)/ Sonatina in G minor/
Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36

Martin Klett.


----------



## Vasks

_All Aaron ...on vinyl_

*Copland - Music for the Theater (Bernstein/Columbia)
Copland - Our Town (composer/Columbia)
Copland - John Henry (composer/Columbia)
Copland - Inscape (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## skywachr

NLAdriaan said:


> After watching a docu on the WWII Babi Yar horror, I went back to my Shostakovich symf 13 recordings. From the 3 that I own, this one clearly stands out. Kondrashin premiered the 13th in 1962 despite intimidation by the Soviet authorities, Mravinsky had refused already and the bass singer stepped down on the day of the premier. Also a few lines were censored as the poetry was too critical for the Soviet system.
> 
> When Kondrashin asked asylum in The Netherlands in 1978, he lived for only 3 more years. His recordings of this period are almost all worthwile, as the better recording quality far better serves the subtleties and pianissimi for which Kondrashin was the genius. He used to ask any orchestra to play it 'softer, softer'. There are a few outstanding Mahlers from this short period (1,6,7), a famous Dvorak new world with VPO, a Fairytale Sheherazade with the Concertgebouw orchestra and some more. This 13th Shostakovich was issued by Philips on LP and I found this CD version years ago online in Japan, it is cherished by me since.
> 
> It occurs to me once more in the 13th that Shostakovich uses a different language in his post Stalin-symfonies, less military fanfares, introspection, but also openly Soviet critical, perhaps closer to himself? Kondrashin gives us the sad, painful melodramatic atmosphere, a big contrast to Barshai and Petrenko, who take the fortes far too loud and so ruin the soul of this music IMO.
> 
> I can only recommend this recording, Shostakovich as he must have intended it, but you have to get it in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 116452


I agree 100%. The emotional tone, in addition to the performance itself, is truly powerful. The sense of being there with the usually undesirable, but not in this case, audience sounds is palpable. I was fortunate enough to have come across a vinyl of this recently. Vinyl seems to be readily available online at reasonable prices. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Henryk Górecki: String Quartet no. 3 „... songs are sung"
Kronos Quartet (nonesuch)










now:
Jonathan Berger: Miracles and Mud
Livia Sohn, violin; St. Lawrence String Quartet (naxos)


----------



## canouro

*A.C.R.O.N.Y.M. - Wunderkammer*


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Danses For Harp And Orchestra, L.103 
Lisa Wellbaum, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Jeux (Poème dansé), L.126
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Première Rhapsodie, L. 116
Franklin Cohen, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Fantaisie For Piano & Orchestra, L.73
Zoltán Kocsis, Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Première suite pour orchestre, L. 50

Version pour piano à quatre mains
Philippe Cassard, François Chaplin


----------



## Hiawatha

Heino Eller - Koit (Dawn)






Cecil Armstrong Gibbs - Dusk


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Transcriptions for Orchestra

Concerto Élégiaque for Piano and Orchestra in D minor Op. 9b, arranged Kogosowski/ Songs (14), Op. 34/ Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9/ Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42/ Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14.

Alan Kogosowski (piano)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Itullian

This is their live set. and very fine it is.


----------



## canouro

*Alison Balsom, Scottish Ensemble ‎- Italian Concertos*


----------



## Enthusiast

This one is distinguished by its singing - Bostridge (not always my favourite tonor) and Netrebko are superb.


----------



## Dimace

Today I will come to you with a recording of the EXTRA class! A recording, where, every FFF piece is so perfectly played, that should be illegal this CD (for the other poor pianists) to go public. Here we don't have programm 1 or programm 2 and the other bulls...s but THE ONE AND ONLY PROGRAMM. And this programm is the *Vatican Recordings of Arturo! * Buy this one and listen to it. And after cry for the money you gave to other pianists (I'm doing this EVERY FFF time I'm coming to this masterpiece) This one is among the 5 best piano CDs in the history of music, dear friends!  A pianist to die for, a music to die for, a production to die for etc, etc.* 100 out of 5!!! *


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 6 and 8*
Carl Schuricht, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts

D Smith recommended Schuricht for these two symphonies. I did not write down the orchestra's name, so I am not sure if these are the same performances. 6 was very pleasant this morning, and 8 was outstanding. The 8th flew by so fast that the end of the symphony felt like the end of the 1st movement. It's always good when they leave you wanting more!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - orchestral works part three of three later on tonight.

Concerto in E-flat for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):



_Fuga solemnis_ for organ, fourteen wind instruments and kettledrums (1937):



_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ [_The Book with Seven Seals_] - oratorio for two tenors, soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra [Text: _The Revelation of St John_ (1935-37):


----------



## Score reader

Doing my research on polyrhythms:


----------



## canouro

*Prologue*
Francesca Aspromonte, Il Pomo d'Oro, Enrico Onofri


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Horn Trio, Clarinet Sonatas. Suk, Damm, Klocker, Genuit (Acanta)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*



Symphony No.1 in E flat, Op.1 
Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra

Scherzo fantastique, Op.3
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Fireworks

4 Etudes for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Traditional

Song Of The Volga Boatmen
Philharmonia Orchestra, Robert Craft

Ragtime
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Bourdon

Score reader said:


> Doing my research on polyrhythms:


They are beautiful.....


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 5
5 Fragments, op. 42_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

LONDON COMPACT disc 
Digital Audio

From the Liner Notes:

Although the First Symphony (1924-25), written on the threshold of his twenties, bore witness to the astonishing precocity of Shostakovich, his Fifth Symphony is hardly less remarkable an achievement for a young man newly entered on his thirties. In the intervening decade he has tasted international success with the First Symphony, which Toscanini and Stokowski among others had taken up, and with the opera L_ady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_ (1930-32). But in 1936 he suffered disgrace and humiliation. After Stalin saw Lady Macbeth at the Bolshoi, the opera was denounced as 'a farrago of chaotic, nonsensical sound' and Shostakovich branded as a 'bourgeois formalist.' Eminence offered no protection in Stalin's purges, and as the composer told Solomon Volkov in Testimony, while the war brought much new sorrow and fearful destruction, he never forgot the terrible pre-war years. 'That is what all my symphonies beginning with the Fourth are about - including the Seventh and Eighth.' Robert Layton


----------



## NLAdriaan

Enthusiast said:


> A very powerful CD ...
> 
> View attachment 116454


I recommend Abbado/Argerich for the total soundscape, despite my almost blind faith in Richter.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 5_

National Symphony Orchestra
Conductor - Mstislav Rostropovich

From the Liner Notes:

In the eyes of party officials, Shostakovich was able to rehabilitate himself with this work, yet many listeners failed to find a positive message in it, as is clear from countless remarks such as those of Mstislav Rostropovich, who felt that "the strident repeated notes [...] at the end of the symphony are like the stabbing strokes of a spear thrust into the wounds of a tormented man. [...] Anyone who regards the finale as an apotheosis is an idiot - it's a triumph for idiots." Karen Kopp


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHEDRALS
*Music from the Magnus Liber Organi*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Itullian

A break from my LVB string quartet listening for some beautifully played Ravel.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1*
Richard Goode

Inspired by Oskaar, I am listening to the complete piano sonatas by Richard Goode. The first one was played superbly. I'll check back in with a complete overview of the set later.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cello Concerto; Four Elements. Decroos, Concertgebouw Orch, Amsterdam/ Haitink (Preludio)


----------



## Janspe

*E. Rautavaara: Auringon talo*
Oulu Symphony Orchestra, led by Mikko Franck + all the singers, details *here*!









I'm not terribly enthusiastic about Rautavaara's music personally, but it's fun to visit his admittedly massive oeuvre every now and then.

It's also great fun to listen to operas in my native language, doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> A break from my LVB string quaret listening for some beautifully played Ravel.


Louis played very nicely the whole piano works of my Master! He isn't pure Lisztian but he has his way with the Master. What he is doing with Ravel, I don't and I will never find it... But I feel quite sure that, also with the Frenchman, Louis has done good job. Very interesting proposal!


----------



## Hiawatha

Silvestre Revueltas - Sensemaya:


----------



## Guest

Engaging music that is well recorded, but am I hearing occasional intonation problems?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Petrenko with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic playing Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances. Also on the album are the Isle of theDead and The Rock Fantasy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Alban Berg's Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel". This is a masterpiece. No doubt about it. One of the peaks of the century in music.


----------



## Janspe

*H. W. Henze: Symphony No. 1 (1963 version)*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by the composer himself









I know absolutely nothing about Henze's music - seriously, don't think I've ever heard a single piece by him. It's about time to start, I think! The 1st symphony is a very compact work, lasting around 20 minutes. Interested to see where this road leads.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dmitri Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues Op.87
Mūza Rubackytė - Piano*

Preludes No's.1-13 on CD 26 from the Brilliant Classics Shostakovich Edition.


----------



## Flutter

Janspe said:


> *H. W. Henze: Symphony No. 1 (1963 version)*
> Berliner Philharmoniker, led by the composer himself
> 
> View attachment 116487
> 
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about Henze's music - seriously, don't think I've ever heard a single piece by him. It's about time to start, I think! The 1st symphony is a very compact work, lasting around 20 minutes. Interested to see where this road leads.


Thanks for reminding me to listen to some Henze. I brought lots of his works but they haven't seen any recent listening.


----------



## Littlephrase

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 (Václav Luks, Collegium 1704) 








Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 (Holliger and co.)


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5. Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw. Excellent account of the 5th, right up there with my other favourites (Bernstein, Barshai). The 9th is terrific on this disc too.


----------



## deprofundis

So your all wondering what obscur flemish composer deprofundis is gonna put on the table... is it Philip van Wilder, nope i had a listen to this fabuleous composer of renaissance today in early morning now for tonih the program so far is J.s Bach Motets on Musique d'abord affiliated label of harmona mundi if i'm accurate, very nice and better than naxos, sorry naxos no hard feeling you did better whit instrumental J.s Bach).

Tonight im into J.s Bach and perhaps enigmatic Melchior Vulpius motettens, since it renaissance but sounded to me kinda early baroque, but anyway have a goodnight im sleepy.

:tiphat:


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart - Complete Symphonies

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock









No.42
No.46
No.10
No.12
No.13


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*

I'm probably a terrible person, but I prefer Andras Schiff and Simone Dinnerstein on piano to the harpsichord. But I guess if I'm going to hear these in their natural state, Suzuki is the one to go to.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Schiff is my favorite in the inventions too. I don't like the WTC on harpsichord either. And then I love the Art of Fugue and the French Suites on harpsichord. Weird.

Current listening:


----------



## Flavius

Lambert: Leçons de Ténèbres du Mercredi Saint. Rime, Stutzmann, Bret, Crook/ Piveteau (Virgin)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116493


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The Complete Sonatas

Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano

recorded 2004-2010, box set issued 2014


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Jean Mouton - (c. 1459 - 1522)*

*Nesciens Mater - Choral Works of Jean Mouton*
*
Choir: Gentlemen of St. John's
Conductor: Graham Walker*

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Christus am olberge.

Christina Deutekom, Nicolai Gedda- Hans Sotin.

Bonn Orchester der Beethovenhalle

Volker Wangenheim.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Kraus: Amphitryon - Incidental Music

Chantal Santon & Georg Poplutz

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.



> After the stunning recording of solo cantatas by Simone Kermes (101Phoenix) Werner Ehrhardt and his excellent ensemble l'arte del mondo continue their series focussing on the music of Joseph Martin Kraus with Amphitryon. Taken from the Festival of Early Music in Herne in November 2007, Phoenix are delighted to present the first modern premiere since the actual premiere back in the Swedish court in 1787. The music consists of four interludes and a divertimento for ballet. The work is playful, fiery and pleasing on the ear, and a student of Kraus at the time wrote that music is both "joyful and brilliant".


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*
> 
> I'm probably a terrible person, but I prefer Andras Schiff and Simone Dinnerstein on piano to the harpsichord. But I guess if I'm going to hear these in their natural state,* Suzuki *is the one to go to.


I prefer the German cars! Come on guys! Leave the Japs alone and let us make car business together! :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Sound and performance spectacular from Pentatone!!

Avail in 24bit-96kHz.


----------



## 13hm13

Rubbra & Walton: Viola Concertos
Lawrence Power (viola), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov (conductor)









From Hyperion (2007). 
A reference disc with superb sound and performance. The Walton conc. the highlight.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 5th in a very good reading by Petrenko. The finale closes out with a five-minute crescendo in full 70mm Technicolor! An "apotheosis for idiots" perhaps, but a terribly impressive one.


----------



## Rogerx

Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum

Missa Cuiusvis Toni in D/ Missa Cuiusvis Toni in E/ Missa Cuiusvis Toni in F sharp/ Missa Prolationum

The Sound and the Fury.


----------



## Flutter

Flutter said:


> Thanks for reminding me to listen to some Henze. I brought lots of his works but they haven't seen any recent listening.


Giving this a play after an unfortunate absence from the stereo:


----------



## Barbebleu

Andras Schiff - Schubert, Sonatas and Impromptus. New album on ECM. Terrific, if somewhat idiosyncratic, interpretations.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Seven Last Words..." by Haydn with Ensemble Resonanz and Riccardo Minasi. I've heard it many times as string quartet. Maybe my favorite piece by Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus.

Includes the very famous gals stars appearances .
Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> I prefer the German cars! Come on guys! Leave the Japs alone and let us make car business together! :lol:


Not any German car is made without Japanese production methods:tiphat:


----------



## Hiawatha

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1

Mikhail Pletnev

Fedoseyev/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> I prefer the German cars! Come on guys! Leave the Japs alone and let us make car business together! :lol:


There are motorcycles too! My motorbike preference goes to Honda over Suzuki and BMW. Derailing the tread :lol:


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Kraus: Amphitryon - Incidental Music
> 
> Chantal Santon & Georg Poplutz
> 
> L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


Great music, I think there's also singing on this disk. I had Kraus' Amphitryon performed by wind octet in my cart for some time now. Few days ago it dropped in price, so I ordered it, waiting for it to arrive now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 3 by Fred Lerdahl. It's been a while since I heard some new new music (nunumusic)


----------



## haydnguy

*Franck/Faure/Prokofiev*

1) Cesar Franck (1822-90) - Sonata in A Major for violin and piano (1886)
edited by Jean-Pierre Rampal

2) Gabriel Faure (1845-1924) - Sonata No. 1 in A Major for violin and piano, Op.13
transcribed by Sharon Beazaly

3) Sergei Prokofiev(1891-1953) - Sonata in D Major for flute and piano. Op. 94

Sharon Bezaly, flute
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

(c) 2017


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> ^Schiff is my favorite in the inventions too. I don't like the WTC on harpsichord either. And then I love the Art of Fugue and the French Suites on harpsichord. Weird.


I'm the exact opposite and I think on my part it's because I first listened to WTC for a long time on harpsichord and now it sounds natural. The French Suites I actually like on harpsichord too now that I think about it. But Art of Fugue I prefer on piano.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've been seeking out Gustav Leonhardt's WTC... I think that would win me over.

Now playing:









Tallis fantasia.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier Cipriano de Rore - Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem - Paul Van Nevel and The Huelgas Ensemble. Also, Legenda Aurea performed by La Reverdie. And now Gesualdo performed by La Compagnia Del Madrigale


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - orchestral and chamber works part one this morning and afternoon. After enjoying Franz Schmidt's orchestral music over the last day or so I thought I'd continue with another of the last great European late-romantics - maybe _the_ last.

Piano Trio in D op.1 (1909-10):



_Sinfonietta_ in B op.5 (1911-12):
_Sursum Corda_ [_Lift Up Your Hearts_] - symphonic overture op.13 (1919):



Violin Sonata in G op.6 (1912-13):
Piano Quintet in E op.15 (1921-22):



String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-16):



Suite from the incidental music for the Shakespeare play _Much Ado About Nothing_ op.11 (1918-19):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I liked Lerdahl so much that I found "Time after time" on youtube (studio recording).


----------



## sonance

Isabel Mundry: 
- Dufay-Bearbeitungen (for ensemble)
- Traces des Moments (for string trio, clarinet and accordion)
- Sandschleifen (for string trio, percussion and piano)
Ensemble Recherche (kairos)


----------



## Enthusiast

I can't claim to be a great admirer of Mendelssohn but the Octet is a fine work and the 2nd quintet is also good.


----------



## flamencosketches

^The octet is incredible for being written by a child. One of the great works of chamber music.

I don't know where your preferences in music lie, but if you're a fan at all of the late Classical early Romantic, then give Mendelssohn a chance. His music can be very rewarding.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Great music, I think there's also singing on this disk. I had Kraus' Amphitryon performed by wind octet in my cart for some time now. Few days ago it dropped in price, so I ordered it, waiting for it to arrive now.


Correct, Chantal en Georg are singing.


----------



## Duncan

*CD 3*

*Carmina Burana Vol. 1*

*
Ensemble - New London Consort
Music Director - Philip Pickett

Baritone Vocals - Allan Parkes, Michael George 
Bass Vocals - Simon Grant 
Soprano Vocals - Catherine Bott, Sally Dunkley, Tessa Bonner
Tenor Vocals - Andrew King *









*CD 4

Pilgrim Songs & Dances*

*Composed By - Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Ensemble - New London Consort
Music Director - Philip Pickett

Baritone Vocals - Michael George 
Soprano Vocals - Catherine Bott
Tenor Vocals - Andrew King *


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## sonance

Ambrose Field: Being Dufay
John Potter, tenor; Ambrose Field, live and studio electronics (ecm)


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ^The octet is incredible for being written by a child. One of the great works of chamber music.
> 
> I don't know where your preferences in music lie, but if you're a fan at all of the late Classical early Romantic, then give Mendelssohn a chance. His music can be very rewarding.


I've given him many chances and there are a good few of his works that I value ... but I do not tend to see him (hear him?) as one of the greats.


----------



## Enthusiast

sonance said:


> Ambrose Field: Being Dufay
> John Potter, tenor; Ambrose Field, live and studio electronics (ecm)


Looks interesting. Tell us more ...


----------



## canouro

*Victoria: Lamentations of Jeremiah*
The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished that Mahler. So good. 

Now playing Shostakovich String Quartet no.8, Borodin Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^I've been seeking out Gustav Leonhardt's WTC... I think that would win me over.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> View attachment 116509
> 
> 
> Tallis fantasia.


The Leonhardt recordings are the one to have.Try fo find this one! 10CD's


----------



## flamencosketches

^Looks like one copy on Amazon, 40 bucks... not too bad for 10 discs.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christ lag in Todesbanden

A beautiful recording of one of my favorite cantatas.


----------



## sonance

Enthusiast said:


> Looks interesting. Tell us more ...


Enthusiast - The beauty of Dufay's compositions and the voice of John Potter are incredible. (Maybe you know John Potter via his Dowland Project "Care Charming Sleep" or "In Darkness let me Dwell"?) - Normally I'm not a big explorer (or admirer) of electronic music but in this case it works very well. - Though this crossing of medieval and contemporary isn't made for purists, it does give pure joy!

Here is the YouTube playlist:


----------



## Bourdon

View attachment 116512


Earlier Cipriano de Rore - Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem - Paul Van Nevel and The Huelgas Ensemble.

*it is clear that you like this recording as I do*


----------



## Enthusiast

sonance said:


> Enthusiast - The beauty of Dufay's compositions and the voice of John Potter are incredible. (Maybe you know John Potter via his Dowland Project "Care Charming Sleep" or "In Darkness let me Dwell"?) - Normally I'm not a big explorer (or admirer) of electronic music but in this case it works very well. - Though this crossing of medieval and contemporary isn't made for purists, it does give pure joy!
> 
> Here is the YouTube playlist:


Thanks, sonance. Yes, indeed, I enjoy Potter's Dowland experiments.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Christ lag in Todesbanden
> 
> A beautiful recording of one of my favorite cantatas.


That's my favorite cantata. I'm going to listen to either the Easter Oratorio or St Matthew Passion on Easter. Never heard either.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^Looks like one copy on Amazon, 40 bucks... not too bad for 10 discs.


It was cheaper but it looks oop so don't wait to long


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> That's my favorite cantata. I'm going to listen to either the Easter Oratorio or St Matthew Passion on Easter. Never heard either.


The character is totally diffent.The Matthew Passion is about the Crucifixion and the Easter about Resurrection and has a festive mood.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm... one tomorrow, one on Easter then


----------



## Barbebleu

sonance said:


> Ambrose Field: Being Dufay
> John Potter, tenor; Ambrose Field, live and studio electronics (ecm)


This is excellent. Unusual but delightful.


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Jonas & Baltazar

Júlia Pászthy (soprano), János Bándi (tenor), István Gáti (baritone)

Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferenc Music Academy, Corelli Chamber Orchestra, István Párkai


----------



## Enthusiast

The viola (played by violists). The Hindemith pieces (on _his _instrument) span his career and are important works. The Walton is as good a performance as I know (why are most recordings by violinists?) and the other works (including with Monkemeyer getting "revenge" by playing works normally played on violin) are well played, too.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 9

Bruno Walter / Wiener Philharmoniker

Live recording, Musikvereinssaal, Vienna, January 16, 1938

Continuing with my earlier theme of historical Mahler recordings, an old favourite.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Vasks

*Pejacevic - Overture in D minor (Griffiths/cpo)
Debussy - Preludes, Book 1, Nos. 1-3 (Jacobs/Nonesuch)
Weiner - Suite [Hungarian Folk Dances for Orchestra] (Kovacs/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Book with Seven Seals ...


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg: Romantic Sonatas.

Grieg: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Suite No.1 Orpheus Chamber Orchester
Suite No.2 Orpheus Chamber Orchester
Concerto for piano and Wind Instruments Mustonen / Ashkenazy
Violin Concerto Mutter /Sacher


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 18/1. String Quintet Op. 29. Elias String Quartet with Malin Broman. Live recordings that are fresh, exciting and gripping. This cycle has quickly become a favourite and only improves with repeated listening. Recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Echoes of Time and the River by George Crumb. I haven't been very interested in American classical music...


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach - Matthäus-Passion*
Münchner Bach-Orchester, Münchner Bach-Chor, Karl Richter


----------



## Enthusiast

I heard a bit of the clarinet concerto on the radio the other day so I thought I'd listen to this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphonie No.7 The Concertgebouw Orchestra

In higher spheres with Anton.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## canouro

*Georgiy Sviridov - Chants and prayers*
Vladislav Chernushenko, The St. Petersburg State Capella Choir


----------



## starthrower

No.3 Kaddish / Serenade Gidon Kremer - violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - orchestral and chamber works part two tonight.

_Military March_ in B-flat WoO (1917):
Concerto in C-sharp for piano left-hand and orchestra op.17 (1923):



_Suite_ for two violins, cello and piano left-hand op.23 (1930):



String Quartet no.1 in A op.16 (1920-23):
String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.26 (1933):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.34 (1944-45):



Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1945, with some film material from 1936-39):


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom*
Corydon Singers, Matthew Best


----------



## Guest

Warning: His piano has pedals and dynamics, and he is not afraid to use them. No dainty HIPster pecking for him!  Great sound.


----------



## Hiawatha

Julius Harrison - Bredon Hill:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Hiawatha

Josef Holbrooke - Cyrene:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 103 and 104.
*

The orchestral sound is great in these recordings. His conducting technique is slower than I'm used to, but surprisingly, it is not unbearable. In fact, he does enough things in the space he's provided to keep it interesting, at least to me.


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil*
Paul Hillier, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is a historical document from a sad time in 1938, so take it as it is. But personally, just listening to it as a recorded performance, my main thought is, Mahler's 9th needs better sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joao Rodrigues Esteves, Mass for 8 Voices
*
A lovely mass setting from a composer I know nothing about.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra in Camille Saint Saens's "The Carnival of Animals":


----------



## Itullian

This is a beautiful recording friends.


----------



## Colin M

Barber Hermit Songs Op. 29 Finley (vocal) Drake (Piano)

A hauntingly beautiful collection of 10 songs, based on snippets of poetry and observation written by monks (sometimes in the margins of illuminated manuscripts) many centuries ago and translated into modern English by a cast of scholar artists including W.H. Auden. Such a fast moving twenty minutes.


----------



## Dimace

I consider myself as one of the greatest 5th Symphony collectors in Germany. I love this Symphony, which, as I have already declared, is for me the best in the human history. (I will not analyze the reasons now, but there are many...)

*Here we have one LP issue with the Great Evgeny Mravinsky and the Leningrad PO from a 1964 recording.* What makes this recording very special is 1. The extreme fine approach, which reminds me an aura on a calm sea, 2. The Red DG Label, which makes the item a very good collectible. (on the verge of rarity...)

The sound, very logical, isn't top, but it will not disappoint you. Very decent. The Vinyl quality is classic 180 grams. The cover art is also fine (see the picture) There is no (originally) inlay and all the info are in the back cover. I highly suggest most of the Evgeny's recordings and of course this one.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 103 and 104.
> *
> 
> The orchestral sound is great in these recordings. * His conducting technique is slower than I'm used to*, but surprisingly, it is not unbearable. In fact, he does enough things in the space he's provided to keep it interesting, at least to me.
> 
> View attachment 116545


Like ALL the big lovers (and the Romanian is the Casanova of the podium) he is doing slowly his job... for maximum pleasure of the listeners... Very nice collection this one (EMI and NOT WB) despite half of the composers are not of my taste. (as I told you, if the road drives to Mozart (1,2 times per year) it will be with Celie. It sound differently. More wide, more romantic, more mature, more, more...)


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Music for Maundy Thursday. Musica Contexta (Chaconne)


----------



## 13hm13

Henze* - Berliner Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra* / Hans Werner Henze ‎- Symphonies Nos. 1-6
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 429 854-2


----------



## 13hm13

The two main assets of this CD: recording (by engr. Tony Faulkner) and Cello Concerto

View attachment 116558


Samuel Barber - Wendy Warner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop ‎- Orchestral Works, Volume 2 - Cello Concerto • Medea (Suite) • Adagio For Strings
Label: Naxos ‎- 8.559088
Series: American Classics -
Format: CD, Album 
Released: Jan 2001


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Flavius

Couperin: Les Leçons de Ténèbres (version complète). Cuenod, Sinimberghi... (Dante LYS)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116559


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, "Spring"

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

originally recorded 1973 and 1974, digitally remastered 2006


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Pierre de la Rue - (c. 1452 - 1518)*

*Pierre de la Rue - Music for Frederick the Wise*

*Ensemble Officium, Wilfried Rombach*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling.


----------



## Becca

I very rarely post here but every once in a while there is something worth posting and commenting on...








Gerd Schaller has now recorded 3 different versions of the completed Bruckner 9th - Carragan, Schaller and now a revised version of his completion recorded in 2018 at the Ebrach Abbey. In my opinion, his latest effort is a great success and I strongly commend it. Now I know that there will some who make disparaging comments about Schaller's 1st symphony or wax eloquently about the 3rd movement being a great ending (how many of them stop listening to Beethoven's 9th after the adagio??) but we know that Bruckner did not want to leave a torso of the 9th so we owe it to him to respect his wishes if possible ... and for the most part, it is. While it i true that he only left notes and brief sketches of the coda, as Harnoncourt showed in his presentation, enough is known to see exactly where Bruckner was going.

I am now familiar with both the final SPCM and this Schaller version and I am of the opinion that Schaller's completion works. Instead of leaving the symphony after the adagio, we can now hear an approximation of the triumphant conclusion that Bruckner was working towards - and it is a triumphant conclusion, going out in a blaze of glory. Listen to it.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## paulbest

Germany's greatest late 20th C composer


----------



## paulbest

13hm13 said:


> View attachment 116557
> 
> 
> Henze* - Berliner Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra* / Hans Werner Henze ‎- Symphonies Nos. 1-6
> Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 429 854-2


Germany;'s greatest late 20TH C composer, I am on my way to collecting all his works on CDs, multiple sym performances, Wergo, + other labels. I love Henze greatly
The Henzeian
paul


----------



## Dimace

paulbest said:


> View attachment 116571
> 
> 
> *Germany's greatest late 20th C composer*


I agree with that thesis and declaration. Hans IS (at least and last) composer. (composer is the guy who makes music).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Ghosts of Alhambra by George Crumb.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels.


----------



## philoctetes

Handel Organ Concertos - Koopman


----------



## skywachr

Music for Saxophone Quartet. The Marcel Muse Saxophone Quartet. Works by Absil, Rivier, Pierne, and Desenclos. MHS # 817


----------



## Hiawatha

Claude Debussy - Nocturnes:


----------



## Andolink

*Benjamin Frankel* (1906-1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Easter Oratorio BWV249

Christine Brenk (soprano), Anne Greiling (alto), Frank Bossert (tenor) & Thomas Pfeiffer (bass)

Trompetenensemble Pfeiffer, Motettenchor Pforzheim & Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Rolf Schweizer.


----------



## haydnguy

Now....

*Beethoven*

Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8

Eugen Jochum, conductor
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina - Music for Good Friday

Musica Contexta, Simon Ravens


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann/Christian Jost: Dichterliebe

Peter Lodahl (tenor), Stella Doufexis (mezzo-soprano), Daniel Heide (piano)

Horenstein Ensemble, Christian Jost



> "I am permanently searching for the magic moment and can only achieve this through a complex and differentiated ratio between structure, form and tone." (Christian Jost)
> 
> The acclaimed German composer and conductor Christian Jost has recomposed Schumann's famous song cycle, and recorded this new work with the tenor Peter Lodahl and the Horenstein Ensemble.
> 
> CD 2 contains the original song cycle sung by mezzo-soprano and Jost's wife Stella Doufexis, who passed away in 2015.


----------



## Bourdon

philoctetes said:


> Handel Organ Concertos - Koopman


These are really well played and with great fun, I love it.


----------



## Bourdon

paulbest said:


> Germany;'s greatest late 20TH C composer, I am on my way to collecting all his works on CDs, multiple sym performances, Wergo, + other labels. I love Henze greatly
> The Henzeian
> paul


Never thought about this one?


----------



## haydnguy

Now......

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Leonore Overture No. 2

Eugene Jochum
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Act 1. A holiday treat. Acts 2 and 3 after lunch.


----------



## haydnguy

Now....


----------



## Marinera

Edouard Lalo Concerto Russe Op.29 / Jean-Jacques Kantorow; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège 
Disk 3

Will see if mood will last for Piano concerto in F

Thanks to Roger and Hiawatha. Don't know why Harrison's Bredon Hill made me want to listen to Lalo's Concerto Russe, probably because the suggestion was already there after seeing Roger's Lalo on BIS. Btw, Kantorow on both albums, interesting how Lalo series on alpha and BIS compare


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka - Lamentations Of Jeremiah*
Michael Chance, Michael George, John Mark Ainsley, The Chandos Baroque Players ‎


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Now....


Short but ......so nice and well played.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> View attachment 116581
> 
> 
> Edouard Lalo Concerto Russe Op.29 / Jean-Jacques Kantorow; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
> Disk 3
> 
> Will see if mood will last for Piano concerto in F
> 
> Thanks to Roger and Hiawatha. Don't know why Harrison's Bredon Hill made me want to listen to Lalo's Concerto Russe, probably because the suggestion was already there after seeing Roger's Lalo on BIS. Btw, Kantorow on both albums, interesting how Lalo series on alpha and BIS compare


 Jean-Jacques Kantorow coming with a new disk ; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien' with his son on the piano.
Ordered already.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelík.


----------



## Duncan

Becca said:


> I very rarely post here but every once in a while there is something worth posting and commenting on...
> View attachment 116566
> 
> 
> Gerd Schaller has now recorded 3 different versions of the completed Bruckner 9th - Carragan, Schaller and now a revised version of his completion recorded in 2018 at the Ebrach Abbey. In my opinion, his latest effort is a great success and I strongly commend it. Now I know that there will some who make disparaging comments about Schaller's 1st symphony or wax eloquently about the 3rd movement being a great ending (how many of them stop listening to Beethoven's 9th after the adagio??) but we know that Bruckner did not want to leave a torso of the 9th so we owe it to him to respect his wishes if possible ... and for the most part, it is. While it i true that he only left notes and brief sketches of the coda, as Harnoncourt showed in his presentation, enough is known to see exactly where Bruckner was going.
> 
> I am now familiar with both the final SPCM and this Schaller version and I am of the opinion that Schaller's completion works. Instead of leaving the symphony after the adagio, we can now hear an approximation of the triumphant conclusion that Bruckner was working towards - and it is a triumphant conclusion, going out in a blaze of glory. *Listen to it.*


We will...






*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arches for cello and ensemble by Fred Lerdahl.


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> View attachment 116512
> 
> 
> Earlier Cipriano de Rore - Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem - Paul Van Nevel and The Huelgas Ensemble.
> 
> *it is clear that you like this recording as I do*


It's really wonderful to see so much love for this recording  A very nice feeling. If Harmonia Mundi will reissue it, I'd definitely gonna buy another copy.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Jean-Jacques Kantorow coming with a new disk ; Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien' with his son on the piano.
> Ordered already.


Thanks Roger, looks very interesting! No preview on Spotify yet.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Weill, K: The Seven Deadly Sins*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Elise Ross (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Ian Caley (tenor), Michael Rippon (bass)*

*Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Robert Tear (tenor)*

*Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> It's really wonderful to see so much love for this recording  A very nice feeling. If Harmonia Mundi will reissue it, I'd definitely gonna buy another copy.


Why wait,this one in mint condition and first release.:tiphat:

https://www.discogs.com/sell/list?master_id=1369623&ev=mb


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 116584
> 
> 
> *Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*
> 
> *Weill, K: The Seven Deadly Sins*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Elise Ross (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Ian Caley (tenor), Michael Rippon (bass)*
> 
> *Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Robert Tear (tenor)*
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*


* I'm catching up with Stravinsky and just received this Stravinsky box.*


----------



## Itullian

Still enjoying this fine set from the Vermeer Quartet.
This set was originally on the Teldec label.


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## sonance

Ruth Zechlin
- Stufen (1992/93; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg/Gerd Albrecht)
- Musik für drei Schlagzeuger [percussionists] (1995; Günter Kamp, Thomas Keems, Günther Peppel)
- 5 Studien und 1 Collage (1996; Ensemble „das neue werk" Hamburg)
- Violinkonzert Hommage György Kurtág (1991/92; Wolfgang Hentrich, violin; Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie Chemnitz/John Carewe)
(academy)










Ruth Zechlin (1926 - 2007), composer, organist, cembalist. First female professor for composition in the former German Democratic Republic. Befriended with Lutoslawski and Henze. Use of dodecaphony, aleatorics, clusters etc. One of her students had been Georg Katzer, who may be known by members of TC? - According to German Wikipedia considered to be one of the most important German female composers.

I have to admit that until some days ago I never had heard her name and now came across it by coincidence via Youtube. Listening to the aforementioned disc I very much recommend her music to those members interested in contemporary music. Though the first three works will need another listen, the violin concerto "Hommage György Kurtag" caused me to listen from the very first beginning with high intensity. So much that I had to repeat it immediately. It's good. 
Unfortunately this violin concerto can't be found at YouTube; another violin concerto from 1963 doesn't come close to her style of the 90's. Some similar traits can be found though in her work "Triptych":


----------



## opus55

Bellini: I Puritani










I certainly don't have time to listen to all of it this morning but can't wait for my first listen any longer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Joel Bons-Nomaden, winner of the Grawemeyer award 2019.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorák, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano).


----------



## Score reader




----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - orchestral and chamber works part three of three this afternoon.

Music for the film _The Sea Hawk_ WoO (1940): 
Music for the film _Deception_ WoO (1946):










Cello Concerto in C op.37 (1946):
Symphonic Serenade in B-flat for string orchestra op.38 (1947-48):



Symphony in F-sharp op.40 (1947-52):


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - Recordings of Merit - *


----------



## Score reader




----------



## canouro

*Gottfried August Homilius: Johannespassion - St. John Passion*

Reiner, Fischer, Vitzthum, Kobow, Berndt, Heidrich, 
Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Barockorchester, Roderich Kreile


----------



## Enthusiast

Acts 2 and 3 (I had a very short lunch so as to get back to the music). Wonderful experience, great recording. Wiki quotes this from Wagner



> ... on Good Friday I awoke to find the sun shining brightly for the first time in this house: the little garden was radiant with green, the birds sang, and at last I could sit on the roof and enjoy the long-yearned-for peace with its message of promise. Full of this sentiment, I suddenly remembered that the day was Good Friday, and I called to mind the significance this omen had already once assumed for me when I was reading Wolfram's Parzival. Since the sojourn in Marienbad [in the summer of 1845], where I had conceived Die Meistersinger and Lohengrin, I had never occupied myself again with that poem; now its noble possibilities struck me with overwhelming force, and out of my thoughts about Good Friday I rapidly conceived a whole drama, of which I made a rough sketch with a few dashes of the pen, dividing the whole into three acts.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

The Firebird
Scherzo à la Russe (for Jazz band )
Four Studies
Scherzo à la Russe ( orchestral Version )


----------



## D Smith

Bach: BWV 4 Christ lag in Todes Banden; BWV 31 Der Himmel lacht! Die Erde jubilieret; BWV 66 Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen. James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe, Gardiner, Montreverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, others. The start of this weekend's seasonal listening with three favourite Bach Easter cantatas. As usual Gardiner and his crew don't disappoint. Highly Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Overture to "Beatrice et Benedict" (Davis/RCA)
Faure - Three Romances, Op. 17 (Owen/Avie)
Godard - String Quartet #3 (Quatour Elysee/Timpani)
Chausson - Two Selections from "The Tempest" (Serebrier/Musical Heritage)*


----------



## Itullian

One of the best cycles


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D850, an lieder.

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Ian Bostridge (tenor)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116610


*William Byrd*

The Tallis Scholars

2007 compilation album of previous recordings


----------



## canouro

*Haydn: Cello Concerto In C / Boccherini: Cello Concerto In B Flat*
Jacqueline Du Pré - Daniel Barenboim - The English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Score reader

*Bleeding Particles (Don Davis) - Arditti String Quartet*


----------



## Enthusiast

Barbirolli's Bax. I quite like the symphony but why oh why didn't he write more Tintagels?!


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE NARRATIVE WORKS (for Good Friday)
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Saint Luke Passion, SWV 480
Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Saint John Passion, SWV 481
Saint Matthew Passion, SWV 479_
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Francis Poulenc*
_Sextett Für Flöte, Oboe, Klarinette, Fagott, Horn Und Klavier_

*Ludwig Thuille*
_Sextett Für Flöte, Oboe, Klarinette, Fagott, Horn Und Klavier_

*Jean Françaix*
_Bläsersextett Für Quintett Und Bassklarinette_

Kammervereinigung Berlin

Ars Musici ‎CD 
Recorded 1995

From the Liner Notes:

The Kammervereinigung gave its competition debut in Colmar (France) in 1988 and, although the youngest quintet taking part, succeeded in winning second prize and the special jury prize in the international chamber music competition there. In 1989 the quintet was a prizewinner at the ARD public broadcasting network's International Music Competition in Munich. This period marked the beginning of an exceptionally fruitful artistic partnership with Prof. Michael Höltzel (Detmold), who took the young artists under his wing.

In 1991 the Kammervereinigung Berlin won the German Music Competition in Bonn, making it the first ensemble from the new east German Länder to be awarded this prize. This was a success that received elegant confirmation in the autumn of 1993 when the Kammervereinigung again won an ARD competition prize.


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake Op. 20 Yablonsky Russian State Symphony

Listened in its entirety today, a few hours well spent. I listened intentionally to Act II (By a Lake) where the swan melody, forewarned in the Introduction and also in the final passage of Act I, "The flight of swans" is fully realized. Magnificent then. Magnificent now.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Enthusiast

A short while back I play this a lot. It is always filled with pleasure for me ...


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
*Max Reger - Joseph Haydn - Anton Weber - Jean Sibelius - Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Petrus Herbert_ - spoken text
Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
Claron McFadden - spoken voice
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Claude Debussy - Nocturnes:


I liked this! I had more than 20 years to listen to them… Now I found them interesting. Nice sound, calmness and some mysterious (for me) feelings and images in my mind. Well done!



Enthusiast said:


> Act 1. A holiday treat. Acts 2 and 3 after lunch.
> 
> View attachment 116580


A nice Parsifal, this one! I remain Karajan's lover for this masterpiece, but Rafael also made good job! (the singers are not the top names. Despite this, the voices are very fine).


----------



## senza sordino

Ravel Festival

Daphnis and Chloe









Bolero, Alborada del Gracioso, Ma Mère l'Oye, Une barque sur l'océan, Rapsodie espagnole, La Valse, Pavane pour une infante défunte, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Menuet antique, Fanfare pour L'Éventail de Jeanne, Daphnis et Chloe Suite no 2









Piano Concerto in G, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Concerto for the left hand in D









From Spotify all the usual hits: 









String quartet, violin sonata, Piano trio


----------



## Taggart

Brilliant flowering - every music petal is exactly positioned and perfect.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmö Sym. Orch./ Markiz (BIS)


----------



## Enthusiast

It seems like all the sun is taking me back to music I listened to a lot last Summer.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: Johannes-Passion*

Gerlinde Samann, Marie Kuikjen, Petra Noskajova, Patrizia Hardt,
Christoph Genz, Knut Schoch, Jens Hamann, Walter Testolin,
Sigiswald Kuijken, La Petite Bande


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
- Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
- Lynne Dawson - soprano
- Michael George - bass
- David James - counter tenor
- Gordon Jones - baritone
- John Potter - tenor
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Malx

The Good Friday airing for this set - each year I wonder at the fantastic music contained within the work but I only have this recording. 
I am sure there will be others I should search out.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116617


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Symphonies

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor

recorded 1984-1986, remastered 2006

I caught the last few minutes of the first symphony on the car radio, and of course I had to put it on when I got home.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Symphony No. 5; The Mountain King suite; Elegy from Gustav II Adolf* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics








The 5th disc from this set. Rather attractive early 20th century music here. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## skywachr

*Good Friday listening*

Bach St. John Passion in English

Directed by David Willcocks
Peter Pears David Ward 
Choir of King's College Cambridge
Philomusica of London

London


----------



## Littlephrase

Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday (Bo Holten, BBC Singers) 








Gabriel Fauré- Requiem in D minor (Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse)


----------



## Rambler

*George Antheil: Piano Concertos 1 & 2; A Jazz Symphony; Jazz Sonata* Markus Becker (piano) and NDR Radiophilharmonie conducted by Eiji Oue on CPO















Plenty of Jazz and obvious Stravinsky influences here. Rather spiky American music - an intriguing listen.


----------



## skywachr

*Good Friday listening*

Bach The St. Matthew Passion

John Elliott Gardner
English Baroque Soloists
The Monteverde Choir

Archiv


----------



## Flavius

Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday and Holy Saturday. A Sei Voci (Warner Classics)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert*
_Mass No. 5 In A Flat, D. 678_

The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies conducting

The Carleton College Choir, 
Chamber Singers & Festival Chorale
Chorus Master - William Wells

Nonesuch ‎Vinyl, Lp 
1977

From the Liner Notes:

In musical structure and spirit Schubert's Masses recall the Mass settings of Haydn and Mozart. Particularly in the A-flat Mass and the late Mass in E-flat, Schubert matches the lyricism and dramatic intensity of his forebears. Some unmistakable Romantic touches occur in the _A-flat Mass_; the brass/woodwind C-major-chord motto that appears several times in the Credo; the gradual crescendo at the beginning of the Sanctus (this phenomenon occurs, curiously, in all four of the larger Masses, each time with quasi-tremolando strings); and certain characteristic, chromatic harmonies, as in the "Et incarnatus," where the dark colors anticipate Liszt's and Bruckner's Masses . . . Mark DeVoto

Soprano Vocals - Marlee Sabo
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Jan DeGaetani
Tenor Vocals - Paul Sperry
Baritone Vocals - Leslie Guinn


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 6th, probably his wackiest symphony. Kirill Kondrashin and the Moscow State Philharmonic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: "Thus Spake Zarathustra" & "Tod und Verklärung"
Rudolf Kempe & Staatskapelle Dresden*

I haven't listened to "*...Zarathustra*" in a long time so it was enjoyable to revisit it. This is one of my favourite performances. Kempe, like Fritz Reiner, rarely disappoints in Strauss' music.

"*Tod und Verklärung*" is one of my favourite Strauss Tone poems and again, this performance is one of my favourites.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 40 K550 in two very different performances:

Munich PO, Sergiu Celibidache & Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, John Nelsons.

Celibidache plays no repeats but seems to find a lot in what he does play - Nelsons I enjoy a lot as a modern HIPish recording. To my ear both performances play the work with a sunny disposition.


----------



## canouro




----------



## Rambler

*Atterberg: Orchestral Works Volume 1* Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos








Kurt Atterberg was not a name I was familiar with before I purchased this disc. For those not in the know he was a Swedish composer who died in the 1970's.

On this disc we have Symphonies 4 & 6, together with Suite No. 3 and En varmlandsrapsodi.

This is all attractive tuneful music from the first half of the 20th century. Rather enjoyable, especially if you prefer your 20th century music without a 20th century edge. Some of this almost had the feel of high quality light music! I don't particularly feel a compulsion to rush out and purchase more of his music.

A rather fine sounding recording.


----------



## Malx

One of the first works I got to know well, sadly as a result I tend not to listen to it so often these days - but as is often the case when I do pop it in the player I feel that I should not have neglected the piece for so long.

Nicolay Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxenbourg, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116636


*Robert Schumann*

Carnival
Papillons
Kinderszenen
Arabeske

Nelson Freire, piano

2003


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


Jean-Yves is a VERY dynamic, natural pianist. A force of the nature for our instrument. Very good for semi-modern and modern composers, where the power plays significant role. He gave us a SUPER Khachaturian Concerto, where literally ate the piano, the orchestra, the maestro and the public all together. A seismic performance of highest level! (I like the Armenian... He knows FFFFFFFFF a lot of music). Ravel Concertos are not my specialty. But the Frenchman suits well to Jean-Yves. I believe we have something we must try. The chance for all of us to be very satisfied with this recording is very high!


----------



## flamencosketches

Current:









First time listening. Blowing my mind. Makes me think that cantatas like Christ Lag in Todesbanden were Bach holding back, and this is him going all out :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

This is an incredible performance... also, this is practically an opera! Goes to show that if Bach ever wrote a "real" Baroque opera, he could have wiped the floor with Handel at his own game :lol:


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116636
> 
> 
> *Robert Schumann*
> 
> Carnival
> Papillons
> Kinderszenen
> Arabeske
> 
> Nelson Freire, piano
> 
> 2003


*Nelson is a SUPER professional pianist*. An all piano rounder. I don't remember his Schumann (I certainly have some recordings with him) but I have the feeling that here we have a safe solution for Robert, who, lately, is heavily FFFFFFFFed from many pianists, who don't have the slightest idea how to play him. Die Kinderszenen are VERY difficult works to be played and our good Rocky will tell us how Nelson performed them.


----------



## Malx

Saint-Saens, Cello Concerto Op 33 - Anne Gastinel, Orchestre National de Lyon, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## D Smith

More Easter listening.

Haydn: The Last Words. Rosamunde Quartett. This is a really excellent performance. Very little vibrato and an almost acerbic tone really lends appropriate gravitas to the work. Recommended.










Syzmanowski: Stabat Mater. Elzbieta Szmytka/Florence Quivar/Simon Halsey/John Connell/Cbso Chorus/City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Sir Simon Rattle. I've never been a huge Rattle fan but this is a fabulous performance. And one of the best Stabat Maters written, IMO. Recommended.










Arvo Part: Stabat Mater. Ensemble Le Nuove Musiche. Krijin Koetsveld, Wendy Roobol. This is a wonderful new recording of Part's Stabat mater which has joined the Easter queue here.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Current:
> 
> View attachment 116637
> 
> 
> First time listening. Blowing my mind. Makes me think that cantatas like Christ Lag in Todesbanden were Bach holding back, and this is him going all out :lol:


I don't share your enthusiasm, my dearest, but I certainly like it a lot. You are very spontaneous and you are listening a wide variety of music. This is very helpful for us. Tomorrow I will listen this one and hopefully I will be also elated with it.

(Bach is of me like the Einstein. The best ever happened to music, like the Jew was the best ever happened to mathematics and physic. But, despite my deep admiration, I can not enjoy him. Maybe I don't know enough music, or I'm completely idiot...)

*this Suzuki is everywhere! I was believing the top Japan brands were Toyota and Nissan. FFFFFF it! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Both are very enjoyable and well recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I don't share your enthusiasm, my dearest, but I certainly like it a lot. You are very spontaneous and you are listening a wide variety of music. This is very helpful for us. Tomorrow I will listen this one and hopefully I will be also elated with it.
> 
> (Bach is of me like the Einstein. The best ever happened to music, like the Jew was the best ever happened to mathematics and physic. But, despite my deep admiration, I can not enjoy him. Maybe I don't know enough music, or I'm completely idiot...)
> 
> *this Suzuki is everywhere! I was believing the top Japan brands were Toyota and Nissan. FFFFFF it! :lol:


Just curious, Dimace, who's your favorite composer? I know you think highly of Beethoven and Bruckner at least, among others.

I think with time you will appreciate Bach's music, though maybe not, depending on your preferences. As long as you realize just what you're missing out on


----------



## Itullian

This is live at the Library of Congress
And they play their socks off!!!!!


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

Album Title: Sacred Masterpieces

St. John's Passion

Karl Richter


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Just curious, Dimace, who's your favorite composer? I know you think highly of Beethoven and Bruckner at least, among others.
> 
> I think with time you will appreciate Bach's music, though maybe not, depending on your preferences. As long as you realize just what you're missing out on


I've already ask him. He says we have to wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in Vaughan Williams's "Job":


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> I've already ask him. He says we have to wait until the end of the month.


:lol: That's right... I can wait...


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Seven Last Words. Valente, DeGaetani, Humphrey, Paul, Juillard St. Quartet (Teldec)


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION
_According to the Four Evangelists_
*Robert Kyr*
Back Bay Chorale
Back Bay Orchestra
Carole Haber - soprano
Gloria Haymond - alto
William Hite - trombone
David Murray - baritone
Beverly Taylor - director
_
IODA - New Albion_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116641


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphonies 1-10
Das Lied von der Erde

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini, conductor

2005 compilation of 1984-1991 recordings


----------



## StrE3ss

All wagner


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116641
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphonies 1-10
> Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
> Gary Bertini, conductor
> 
> 2005 compilation of 1984-1991 recordings


All 11 today? 

That is one of the cycles I'm leaning toward getting... How do you like it?

Current:









Pollini is better in this repertoire than anything else I've heard him in.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 13 of 14 - David Hill leading the Bach Choir and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Herbert Howells's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## 13hm13

Now in 24-bit/192-khz (high rez)

1976 recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Disc 13 of 14 - David Hill leading the Bach Choir and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Herbert Howells's "Stabat Mater":


That looks like a great box set. What are your favorite Stabat Maters on there?

Of all of those listed, I think I have only heard the Pärt and Schubert.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> That looks like a great box set. What are your favorite Stabat Maters on there?
> 
> Of all of those listed, I think I have only heard the Pärt and Schubert.


Poulenc, Szymanowski, Howells, Stanford......for a start.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Antoine de Févin - (c. 1470 - late 1511 or early 1512)*

*Févin: Requiem d'Anne de Bretagne*

*Doulce Mémoire, Denis Raisin Dadre (direction)*

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> All 11 today?
> 
> That is one of the cycles I'm leaning toward getting... How do you like it?


I like this set a lot, but I haven't heard many others for comparison. I just listened to the second and fifth symphonies tonight. The last movement of the second symphony is so beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : arias from cantatas .
Ameling / de Vries etc


----------



## xankl

first time through this set, highly enjoyable.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just finished an intense yet contemplative listening session, on this "Good Friday" evening. Part I of J.S. Bach's _St. John Passion_ in the performance on BIS (from The Sacred Masterworks box set BIS-CD 9020/22) by conductor Masaaki Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan forces, followed by disc two (Nos. 8 to 11) of Sofia Gubaidulina's _Johannes-Passion_ (hänssler Classic CD 98.405) with Valery Gergiev and soloists and Chor und Orchester des Mariinsky-Theatres St. Petersburg.















All religion aside (except for music, at which altar I worship), the two works present stark contrasts musically though bound together textually by the story of the Passion. Still, though one will never confuse Bach for Gubaidulina, or Gubaidulina for Bach, both composers prove powerful story-tellers, and both works remain overwhelming testaments of the human imagination. The works rank as two highly significant, deeply profound contributions to our arts -- certainly two works qualifying as among the greatest of our musical legacy. Shattering, sobering, exhausting, yet extremely beautiful works of art, both.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*César Franck*
_Symphony In D Minor_

Boston Symphony
Charles Munch conducting

RCA Victor Lp Mono
1957

From the Liner Notes:

In all essentials, the _D Minor Symphony_ is unique. There is no other quite like it, in form, in the extreme chromatic nature of its harmony, in the organ-like texture of the instrumentation, or in its over-all character, which without pretentious vaporings may be called a species of religious meditation in music.

The Symphony is very French, very clear, very melodic, lush in both harmony and orchestration. Its first theme has a close and curious resemblance to that which begins Liszt's _Les Preludes_, written thirty-odd years before. There is a slighter resemblance to the opening _"Muss es sein?"_ theme which opens the final movement of Beethoven's last Quartet, the F major, Op. 135.

In form, the _D Minor Symphony_ is "cyclical," which means that themes from one movement were used in subsequent movements. Franck had a peculiarity of inventing rather short themes, salient ones quickly and easily perceived, and as easily remembered. There is no true slow movement in this three-movement symphony. Cyrus Durgin


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of my Erich Wolfgang Korngold session - various piano and vocal works this morning.

_(6) Einfache Lieder_ [_(6) Simple Songs_] op.9 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Hanold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911):
_Vier Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Four Songs of Farewell_] op.14 [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (1920-21):
_Drei Gesänge_ [_Three Songs_] op.18 [Texts: Hans Kaltneker] (1924):
_Stärker als der tod_ [_Stronger than Death_] - no.3 from the cycle _Unvergänglichkeit_ [_Immortality_] op.27 [Text: Eleanore van der Straten] (1933):
_Sonett für Wien_ [_Sonnet for Vienna_] op.41 [Text: Hans Kaltneker] (1953):










Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor WoO (1908-09):
Piano Sonata no.2 in E op.2 (1910):
_Vier kleine Karikaturen für Kinder_ [_Four Little Caricatures for Children_] op.19 (1926):
_Geschichten von Strauss_ [_Tales from Strauss_] op.21 (1927):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.25 (1931):










_Marietta's Song_ - _Glück, das mir verblieb_ [_Happiness, that Near to Me Remains_] - concert aria for soprano and orchestra adapted from the opera _Die Tote Stadt_ op.12 [Text: Paul Schott a.k.a. Julius Korngold] (1920):










_(6) Einfache Lieder_ [_(6) Simple Songs_] for voice and piano op.9 - version for voice and orchestra [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Hanold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911):
_Vier Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Four Songs of Farewell_] for voice and piano op.14 - version for voice and orchestra [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (1920-21):
_Prayer_ for tenor, women's choir, harp and organ op.32 [Text: Franz Werfel] (1941):
_Tomorrow_ - tone poem for mezzo-soprano, women's choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Margaret Kennedy] (1942):


----------



## skywachr

Beethoven 
Sonata No. 32 Op. III
Bagatelles Op. 126
Jacob Lateiner
RCA


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge sings Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Choral Works

Edith Mathis (soprano), Jadwiga Rappé (contralto), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Peter Schreier also conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion.

Christian Rathgeber (tenor), Johannes Hill (bass), Jasmin Hörner (soprano), Florian Küppers (bass), Nohad Becker (alto), Georg Poplutz (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (bass), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Daniel Ochoa (bass), Julia Kleiter (soprano), Christian Wagner (bass), Daniel Sans (tenor)

Bachchor Mainz, Bachorchester Mainz.
Ralf Otto


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> A nice Parsifal, this one! I remain Karajan's lover for this masterpiece, but Rafael also made good job! (the singers are not the top names. Despite this, the voices are very fine).


I have three (this Kubelik plus the Karajan and the Thielemann) but, much as I love the Karajan especially, I do feel that the Kubelik is best of all.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out Grawemeyer award winners. This won for 2018. Sounds wonderful! I wonder if people who hear this and are not used to contemporary music will think it's hard to listen to...It really is beautiful and should make people believe that classical music is as good as ever


----------



## Hiawatha

William Grant Still - Symphony No.1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Louis Moreau Gottschalk - La Nuit des Tropiques:


----------



## NLAdriaan

No comment


----------



## Duncan

*Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052*
*London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21*
*London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"*
*London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd CD (BWV 7, 8 and 9) is all Leonhardt.


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> STABAT MATER
> _O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
> *Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
> Taverner Consort and Choir
> Fretwork
> Andrew Parrott - director
> _
> Virgin Classics_


This Palestrina Stabat Mater is the most expressive and beautiful sung that I've ever heard.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Österliche Freudenzeit

Oster Oratorium

Kommt.eilet und laufet ihr flüchtigen Füsse BWV 249

Osterfesttag

Bleib bei uns,dennn es will Abend werden BWV 6


----------



## Duncan

Bourdon said:


> This Palestrina Stabat Mater is the most expressive and beautiful sung that I've ever heard.







*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> Why wait,this one in mint condition and first release.:tiphat:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/sell/list?master_id=1369623&ev=mb


Thanks for the link Bourdon, but I'm afraid I have to wait. I mentioned the reissue, because I hope to clear my high priority to-buy-list by then. I would like to have this cd with texts, but not at an expense of missing on other CDs. I can be philosophical in case I won't get it.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## Marinera

The Silk Road / Carles Magraner and Capella De Ministrers

Disk 2

Part 4 - From Byzantium to Italy; Part 5 - Hebrews and converts; Part 6 - Songs of troubadours; Part 7 - The Crown of Aragon


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## canouro

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Suites for Piano Nos. 1 & 2 Opp 5 &17 / Symphonic Dances Op.45 *
Martha Argerich, Alexandre Rabinovitch


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Still on an Austrian late-romantic kick. This time it's Alexander von Zemlinsky - orchestral works, orchestral songs etc. for today and part of tomorrow.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor WoO (1892-93):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat WoO (1897):










_Waldgespräch_ [_Woodland Conversation_] - ballade for soprano, two horns, harp and string orchestra WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1895) 
_Minnelied_ [_Love Song_] - song for men's choir, two flutes, two horns and harp WoO [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c.1895) 
_Frühlingsglaube_ [_Faith in Spring_] - song for mixed choir and string orchestra WoO [Text - Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Hochzeitgesang_ [_Wedding Song_] song for tenor, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Jewish liturgy] (1896): 
_Geheimnis_ [_Secret_] - song for mixed chorus and string orchestra WoO [Text: anon. German] (1896):
_Maiblumen blühten überall_ [_Mayflowers Bloom Everywhere_] - song for soprano and string sextet WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c.1898):
_Psalm LXXXIII_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1900):
_Die alte Garten_ [_The Old Garden_] - song for baritone and piano, arr. for baritone and orchestra by Antony Beaumont WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (orig. 1900):
_Erdeinsamkeit_ [_Earth's Loneliness_] - song for baritone and piano, arr for baritone and orchestra by Antony Beaumont [Text: anon. German] (orig. 1901):
_Psalm XXIII_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.13 (1910):
_Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ - song cycle for voice and piano op.13 - version for voice and orchestra (1910 and 1913):
_Aurikelchen_ [_Little Primrose_] - song for unaccompanied women's choir WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1920) :
_Psalm XIII_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 (1935):



_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ [Burial of Spring] - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Paul Heyse] (1897 - rev. 1903): 
_Die Seejungfrau_ [_The Mermaid_] - symphonic poem after Hans Christian Andersen WoO (1902-03):
_Ein Tanzpoem_ - ballet in one act after a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal WoO (1901-04):
Concert suite from the incidental music for the Shakespeare play _Cymbeline_ for tenor and orchestra WoO (1913-15):
_Sinfonietta_ op.23 (1934):



_Lyrische Symphonie_ for baritone, soprano and large orchestra op.18 [Texts: Rabindranath Tagore (1922-23):
_(7) Symphonische Gesänge_ - song cycle for baritone and orchestra op.20 [Texts: Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/Countee Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony with Carolyn Sampson and Britten Sinfonia in Eriks Esenvalds's "Passion and Resurrection":


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 4 - one of Wand's recordings. Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Chant du Rossignol (1917 ) Radio-Symphonie Orchester Berlin Ricardo Chailly

Pulcinella ( 1920 ) Concertgebouw Orchestra Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Vasks

_Wolfy _

*Mozart - Overture to "Magic Flute" (Marriner/EMI)
Mozart - Adagio in E for Violin and Orchestra (Grumiaux/Philips)
Mozart - Piano Concerto #27 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have actually had people mention that I only like music from people dead 100 years. THIS for them. Michael Gilbertson composed this century. He was Pulitzer finalist last year for one of his other works.


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> *Nelson is a SUPER professional pianist*. An all piano rounder. I don't remember his Schumann (I certainly have some recordings with him) but I have the feeling that here we have a safe solution for Robert, who, lately, is heavily FFFFFFFFed from many pianists, who don't have the slightest idea how to play him. Die Kinderszenen are VERY difficult works to be played and our good Rocky will tell us how Nelson performed them.


Dimace,

I can't make comparisons to other recordings of these same Schumann pieces, but I enjoy Freire's playing very much. I would say he has a delightfully light and nimble touch on the piano. I do not mean to imply that he sounds restrained at all, which he doesn't. He is more forceful when called for but still well controlled.

The recording quality of this CD is excellent and suits my preference for a fairly close soundstage. I also enjoy Freire's Brahms concertos album with Chailly and the Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations Op. 36/ In the South (Alassio), Op. 50/ Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM_


----------



## Hiawatha

Turlough O'Carolan - Carolan's Dream:


----------



## Hiawatha

......and Carolan's Ramble To Cashel by Northern Lights:


----------



## Enthusiast

Great recordings by Janet Baker in French and English ... Berlioz, Britten (Phaedra) and Elgar (Sea Pictures).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Second part of this piece. It made me order his 5 short solo guitar pieces


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Claude Le Jeune, - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: Oster-Oratorium*
Easter Oratorio "Kommt, eilet und laufet" BWV 249 / Cantata No. 66 "Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen"

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale


----------



## flamencosketches

Just got this the other day. Don G. is definitely my favorite of the few operas I've heard and enjoyed, and this is a beautiful version. As of right now, I prefer it to the only other version I've heard, René Jacobs, tho both are good.

The aria (I believe this is the correct term) "Fuggi crudele fuggi" is awesome. Very catchy and dark.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ Could you say more about your preference between two very different accounts, flamncosketches. Of course, the Giulini is a great classic.


----------



## D Smith

More Stabat Maters for Easter.

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater. Diego Fasolis, I Barocchisti, Julia Lezhneva & Philippe Jaroussky. My usual recording for this masterpiece is the Dutoit, Anderson, Bartoli CD but this one provides stiff competition. The singing is spectacular and more dramatic. And the accompaniment crystalline and sympathetic. Recommended.










Rossini: Stabat Mater. Helen Field, Della Jones, Arthur Davies, Roderick Earle, Richard Hickox/City of London Sinfonia, London Symphony Chorus. I put this on when I want a 'lighter mood'. It's a beautiful piece, but doesn't have the depth of feeling I would expect in a Stabat Mater. This recording is one of the better performed I have heard.










Poulenc: Stabat Mater. Patricia Petibon, Paavo Järvi, Orchestre de Paris & Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris. A favourite work. Poulenc wrote beautiful choral music and that's certainly on display here. I usually listen to the Barbara Hendricks recording, but this one is very well done, and has an excellent chorus and soloist. Recommended.










Vivaldi: Stabat Mater. Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Renaldo Alessandrini. This is a very moving performance; Mingardo has a beautiful dark tone tinged with sadness and the accompaniment is sensitive and restrained. I usually listen to the Scholl recording but this is as good and very recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Via Crucis

Jean-Claude Pennetier (piano)

Vox Clamantis, Jaan-Eik Tulve.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ Could you say more about your preference between two very different accounts, flamncosketches. Of course, the Giulini is a great classic.


The Giulini has a very rich orchestral sound which I appreciate (my favorite conductor in Mozart is Böhm - this is generally a bit faster than he takes Mozart's works, but the fullness of sound is there), and the vocals are produced with a bit more "warmth" and generally the singers just seem to be better. The Jacobs is great too, and the orchestra has a great levity which makes for transparency of lines and textures, which is really interesting. The vocals are not bad, either, just a little weaker than on the Giulini, I would say. Really, I love both. I don't own the Jacobs on CD but I would like to get it to have both around. But I think it would be more sensible to explore other operas first.


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 8

Hermann Scherchen - Shen
Makoto Shinohara - Alternances
Maurice Ohana - Quatre études chorégraphiques
Alain Louvier - Candrakâla*
Alain Louvier - Shima*
Yoshihisa Taïra - Hiérophonie V










https://www.percussionsdestrasbourg.../07/Livret_Percussions_de_Strasbourg_50e1.pdf


----------



## starthrower

The Double Concerto sounds very Bartokian.


----------



## D Smith

Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday. Peter Phillips. Tallis Scholars. Fascinating and beautiful, full of unexpected harmonies. The Tallis Scholars are exquisite, as usual. Recommended.


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Symphony No 1 ("Spring")

Sergiu Celibidache / Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano della RAI

Live Recording, Milan, April 5, 1968


----------



## Andolink

Very impressed by this new release; extremely inventive music, extremely well played and recorded - -

*Roman Palester* (1907-1989): _Chamber Works_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, op. 21 & Symphony # 3 E flat major "Eroica" op. 55










Arturo Toscanini, NBC Sympony Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien; Allegro in B minor, Op. 8; Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2 

Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi - Stabat Mater*

Concerto Per La Solennità Di S. Lorenzo Per Due Violini, Due Flauti Diritti, Due Oboi, Due Clarinetti, Fagotto, Archi E Continuo

Clarae Stellae, Scintillate, Mottetto In Fa Maggiore Per Contralto, Archi E Basso Continuo

Concerto In Do Maggiore Per Violino, Violoncello, Organo Obbligato, Archi E Basso Continuo

Concerto Funebre In Si Bemolle Maggiore Per Violino, Oboe, Salmoè, Tre Viole All'Inglese, Archi E Basso Continuo

Stabat Mater, Sequenza In Fa Minore Per Contralto, Archi Et Basso Continuo

Sonata 4 Al Sento Sepolcro En Mi Bemolle Maggiore Per Archi E Basso Continuo

_Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini ‎_


----------



## Enthusiast

Third time this week. Wonderful CD.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116687


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1985


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianoconcerto No.23 Alfred Brendel /Academy-Neville Marriner


----------



## flamencosketches

^Do you have the complete edition? I would love to get all of it...


----------



## AeolianStrains

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116687
> 
> 
> *Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*
> 
> Stabat Mater
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado, conductor
> 
> 1985


I just was listening to Harnoncourt's 1994 recording. Good stuff.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
_Sacred and Secular Music_
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director

_Brilliant Classics_
3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## flamencosketches

Just picked it up for $6 at a record store not far from me along with a bunch of other great stuff (Kleiber conducting Schubert, Previn conducting Vaughan Williams, Bach St. John Passion on Naxos, etc.)

Listening to the first quartet in A minor. Well, it just ended. That was killer.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^Do you have the complete edition? I would love to get all of it...


no no,I do not have it complete only 10 volumes,symphonies ( Marriner & Krips,wind-violin concertos ,quartets,trios,divertimenti & serenades,die entführung aus dem serail ( Davis)Piano quartets-quintets-trios ,pianosonatas, well thats about it I guess.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^Do you have the complete edition? I would love to get all of it...


Found it for you !










https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Philips-COM...481865?hash=item59274d8809:g:dZEAAOSwysFb4fHK


----------



## flamencosketches

$400 is a bargain for all that. Still too rich for my blood sadly. Maybe someday....

I'm not up to date on new releases at all... is Philips still the great classical label they once were?


----------



## canouro

Bourdon said:


> Found it for you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Philips-COM...481865?hash=item59274d8809:g:dZEAAOSwysFb4fHK


 122 CD! that's a lot of music


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Just curious, Dimace, *who's your favorite composer?* I know you think highly of Beethoven and Bruckner at least, among others.
> 
> I think with time you will appreciate Bach's music, though maybe not, depending on your preferences. As long as you realize just what you're missing out on


1. Liszt 2. Thalberg 3. Tschaikowsky. 4. Beethoven 5. Bortkiewitz 6. Field 7. Wallace 8. Parry 9. Vaughan Williams 10. Berlioz 11. Franck. 12. Faure 13. Scriabin, 14. Godowsky 15. Wagner 16. Korngold 17. Shchedrin 18. Copland 19. Hanson 20 Chopin 21. Bizet 22. Grainger 23. Skalkotas 24. R. Strauss 25. Berg 26.Weil 27. Schumann 28. Busoni 29. Boito 30. Steinberg 31. Rachmaninov 32. Kreisler 33. Schubert 34. Bruckner 35. Mahler etc...

*Only the number 1 is in its real position.* After all of the composers are in random order. These are (some of) the composers I like to listen. Now, if you ask me, who are the BEST like overall value, I can give you this list.

1. Bach 2. Beethoven 3. Liszt and R. Strauss 4. Wagner and Mozart 5. Tschaikowsky & Brahms (the duelists) 6. Chopin 7. Berlioz & Bruch (the melodists) 8. Scriabin (the Genius) 9. Schubert & Schumann (the twins) 10. Bruckner 11. Mahler & Franck & Faure 12. Berg & Wallace. (the reformers) 13. Field & Vaughan- Williams & Parry & Elgar (the British Scholl) 14. Copland & Hanson & Gershwin & Bolcom & Bernstein (American School) 15. Weil & Korngold (the great emigrants) 16. Bellini & Donizetti & Skalkotas & Bizet (for the melody and patria)

*The List 1 & 2 together are making 70% of the music.* Another 30% it will be decided by the individual listener.* (every single one of these composers had achieved something unique. Something that is the best of the best).* (example> Mozart> The best Requiem, Wagner> Gesamtkunstwerk, Heroic Opera, Berg> The reformer and finder of the modern opera, Bizet> The most successful opera (Carmen) with a story from another country, Bernstein> The best composer / maestro ever, etc.


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> 122 CD! that's a lot of music


I have it! Mozart comes 1st in my collection with 400 plus titles. (not a very strong edition. Many bellow average performances. How I know it? From a friend! :lol: OK! He is really good with the Austrian. He is also Austrian). From them I have listened not more than ten. Great respect but not a very cordial relation with him. (this is my mistake, of course…)


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> $400 is a bargain for all that. Still too rich for my blood sadly. Maybe someday....
> 
> I'm not up to date on new releases at all... is Philips still the great classical label they once were?


The whole cataloque of Polygram ( Philips,DG,Decca etc etc ) is now Universal ( not the movie ) owned by a French company ( Vivendi )

Many Philips records are now reissued on the Decca label

Philips sold the whole music division wich was not unwise I think but nevertheless a sad thing.

https://www.npr.org/2018/07/30/6340...half-of-universal-music-group?t=1555784305670


----------



## canouro

Dimace said:


> I have it! Mozart comes 1st in my collection with 400 plus titles. (not a very strong collection. Many bellow average performances. How I know it? From a friend! :lol: OK! He is really good with the Austrian. He is also Austrian). From them *I have listened not more than ten*. Great respect but not a very cordial relation with him. (this is my mistake, of course…)


That's why i usually don´t like large collections.


----------



## canouro

*Pietro Mascagni ‎- Cavalleria Rusticana* 
Fiorenza Cossotto, Carlo Bergonzi, Mariagrazia Allegri
Herbert von Karajan, Teatro Alla Scala


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> ^Do you have the complete edition? I would love to get all of it...





Bourdon said:


> Found it for you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Philips-COM...1865?hash=item59274d8809:g:dZEAAOSwysFb4fH K





flamencosketches said:


> $400 is a bargain for all that. Still too rich for my blood sadly. Maybe someday....
> 
> I'm not up to date on new releases at all... is Philips still the great classical label they once were?





canouro said:


> 122 CD! that's a lot of music





Dimace said:


> I have it! Mozart comes 1st in my collection with 400 plus titles. (not a very strong collection. Many bellow average performances. How I know it? From a friend! :lol: OK! He is really good with the Austrian. He is also Austrian). From them I have listened not more than ten. Great respect but not a very cordial relation with him. (this is my mistake, of course…)


The original "Complete Mozart Edition" was released in 1991 and was a 180 CD multi-boxed set. It was rereleased in 2000 as the "Complete Compact Mozart Edition".

This page lists all of the releases for each edition...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Complete_Mozart_Edition

However... and you might want to be sitting down for this one... oh... and brace yourself... in 2016 this was released as a replacement -














https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8158250--mozart-225-the-new-complete-edition#about

To mark the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death, Decca and Deutsche Grammophon are releasing the most authoritative, complete and scholarly box set ever devoted to the work of a single composer. The *200CD* Complete Edition was created in partnership with the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation and Mozart expert Professor Cliff Eisen of King's College London, and will be released worldwide on 28 October 2016.

Entitled 'Mozart 225: The New Complete Edition', the set is the fruit of years of painstaking scholarship, 18 months of planning and curation, and presents every single work by Mozart - right up to a new song discovered only last year - in a ground-breaking multimedia package.

The set features 600 world-class soloists and 60 orchestras across 200 CDs (ordered chronologically within genre), including 30 CDs of alternative interpretations of the best-known works providing a choice between traditional and period instruments.
There are also two major and lavishly illustrated hardback books including a radical new full-length biography by Cliff Eisen plus a work-by-work commentary from Mozart experts worldwide.

Amongst its *240 hours of music*, Mozart 225 features over 5 hours of newly recorded material, including:
• the world premiere recording of a recently discovered lost song (K477a) written in friendly competition with Antonio Salieri
• the first recording of Sonata K331 with the Rondo "alla turca" from the recently discovered autograph manuscript, played by Francesco Piemontesi
• a brand new disc from Accademia Bizantina and Ottavio Dantone
• over 2 hours of new recordings on Mozart's own instruments
In addition to all of Mozart's completed works, for the first time on disc all the recorded fragments are brought together, many works completed by others as well as his arrangements of Handel and Bach.
Each copy of this 15,000 Limited Edition is individually numbered and contains access to an innovative Mozart 225 Libretto App (offering sung texts in original language and parallel translation of choice - English, French or German) plus links to the authoritative urtext scores of the online edition of the Neue Mozart-Ausgabe.

The recordings have been newly selected from the archives of Decca and Deutsche Grammophon as well as 18 other labels, with an artist list which encapsulates Mozartian excellence past and present: Abbado, Ashkenazy, Auger, Barenboim, Bartoli, Bilson, Böhm, Brendel, Brüggen, Curzon, Damrau, DiDonato, Fleming, Gardiner, Gilels, Gulda, Haskil, Hogwood, Janowitz, Kozena, Levin, Mackerras, Marriner, Mutter, Nézet-Séguin, Pinnock, Pires, Popp, Rattle, Schiff, Simoneau, Solti, Te Kanawa, Terfel, Uchida, Villazón, Wunderlich and hundreds more.

The innovative layout of Mozart 225 presents the works chronologically within genre, thus offering listeners the chance to explore the composer in a new context - e.g. by juxtaposing a horn concerto with a piano concerto from the same period. Underscoring this approach, a new biography by leading Mozart scholar Professor Cliff Eisen reappraises the traditional Mozart narrative and by returning to the sources describes a life both professionally and personally successful, not the still-common Romantic narrative, laden with pathos, characteristic of Mozart biography over more than two centuries.

Further scholarship is provided by a second hardback book of work-by-work commentary from 30 renowned experts plus a separate new "K book", exclusive to Mozart 225, presenting the numbering of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation's forthcoming new Edition of the Köchel catalogue of Mozart's works. Each set also contains 5 high-quality collector's prints of Mozart autograph scores, the last-known portrait and a famous letter to his father from the treasures of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation.

"The time is surely right to take a fresh look at one of the world's most sublime artistic achievements" says Paul Moseley, Universal Music Group's Director of Mozart 225. "We have started from first principles, reassessing new thinking in performance practice and scholarship to produce something that we hope will be an item of desire and reference for general music lovers but also a first port of call for places of study. Our aim with this Mozart 225 campaign is to promote pleasure, wonder, debate and discovery for both existing and new audiences all over the world."

"For 175 years, the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation has been devoted to fostering tradition as well as embracing new approaches when encountering the works of Mozart", says Dr Johannes Honsig-Erlenburg, President of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation. "It is a great pleasure to see that the Neue Mozart-Ausgabe, the Foundation's ambitious editorial project begun in 1954, has greatly influenced performance of Mozart in our time. This Mozart 225 recorded Edition is a special opportunity to make this achievement audible to the entire musical world."


----------



## Duncan

And for those of you who prefer Bach... and to purchase your music by the kilo...














https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8469462--bach-333-the-new-complete-edition#about

THE LARGEST, MOST COMPLETE, MOST AUTHORITATIVE & ENRICHED COMPOSER SET OF ALL TIME ON *222 CDs + 1 DVD*

333 years since the birth of Johann Sebastian Bach, the largest project of its kind in the history of recorded music is presented by Deutsche Grammophon in collaboration with Decca Classics, 30 other labels and the Leipzig Bach Archive.

Bach 333 presents every known note from the great master and opens up his world - and his impact on our world - in a uniquely immersive way: through audio, visual, printed and online materials.

Over *280 hours of music* from 750 performers and 32 labels

10 hours of new recordings including 7 world premieres

It is my understanding that a version of the Mozart and Bach boxes will be produced for Beethoven's 250th birthday but as of today's date no further information is available other than that it will be really really really expensive...


----------



## flamencosketches

That Bach 333 is just intimidating :lol:

Dimace, thank you for your elucidating list. Interesting that you put Liszt right at the top of the... list. I listened to his great B minor sonata earlier, but aside from that and a handful of random other piano works, I haven't heard much. He was definitely one of the most revolutionary composers of his century. Outside of that, many more obscure choices than I'd expected. I have to get on your level. It's somewhat uncommon that I branch out from the big names, or at least from my favorites. I would like to change that, but within Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert alone, there are several lifetimes worth of incredible music to discover. It's hard to walk away from. But sometimes I have to.

Current listening:









This Unfinished is really good. The 3rd was probably the best I've ever heard of that early symphony. I like Kleiber. I need to revisit his Beethoven 5 and 7.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> The whole cataloque of Polygram ( Philips,DG,Decca etc etc ) is now Universal ( not the movie ) owned by a French company ( Vivendi )
> 
> Many Philips records are now reissued on the Decca label
> 
> Philips sold the whole music division wich was not unwise I think but nevertheless a sad thing.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/07/30/6340...half-of-universal-music-group?t=1555784305670


That is a sad thing... end of an era.


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner Symphony No. 00 - "Study Symphony" - Recording of Merit - *


----------



## Malx

20th Century String Quartets:

Shostakovich, String Quartet No 4 - Pacifica Quartet & Holmboe, String Quartet No 17 - The Kontra Quartet.
Both accessible examples of each composers quartet writing. A very enjoyable start to this evenings listening.


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner Symphony No. 0 - "Die Nullte" - Recordings of Merit - *


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116693


*Gioachino Rossini*

Stabat Mater

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia -- Roma
Antonio Pappano

2010


----------



## Rambler

*Hugo Alfven: Symphonies and Swedish Rhapsodies* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Brilliant Classics








I'm listening to the third disc from this rather good 5 CD set.

- Swedish Rhapsody No. 3
- Symphony No. 3
- Suite: The Prodigal Son.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas, Vol. 29 

Scott Ross


----------



## AeolianStrains

Sabine Meyer with Blostedt conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden, Weber: Clarinet Concertos · Concertin


----------



## Hiawatha

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony No 4:


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *That Bach 333 is just intimidating* :lol:
> 
> Dimace, thank you for your elucidating list. Interesting that you put Liszt right at the top of the... list. I listened to his great B minor sonata earlier, but aside from that and a handful of random other piano works, I haven't heard much. He was definitely one of the most revolutionary composers of his century. Outside of that, many more obscure choices than I'd expected. I have to get on your level. It's somewhat uncommon that I branch out from the big names, or at least from my favorites. I would like to change that, but within Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert alone, there are several lifetimes worth of incredible music to discover. It's hard to walk away from. But sometimes I have to.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 116694
> 
> 
> This Unfinished is really good. The 3rd was probably the best I've ever heard of that early symphony. I like Kleiber. I need to revisit his Beethoven 5 and 7.


:lol: No! Bach is sitting alone in 1st place!

Liszt... The reason the piano as an instrument exists today is the Master. He found the modern piano! He is the piano its self. Liszt made the Chopin! Liszt helped the Wagner in the road to greatness! Liszt made known the Italian and Russian opera to the European aristocracy, which was the locomotive of the music in 18th and 19th century with its financial support. Liszt found the piano paraphrase and transcription. Liszt found the tone poem. Liszt found the contemporary (what we have today) piano technic and finger placement. Liszt made some of the greatest pianists in the history (were pupils of him) 200 CDs occupies his complete piano music. (please, don't ask me if I have it...) Liszt (and Thalberg (the Dioscuri)) are the (modern) piano! All the others are following him. (of course, the BEST works for piano are Greatest's Sonatas! No doubt here. Are also, with 1000 km distance the most difficult to be played) And, also of course, without the Father, no one he had made such a glorious music. ALL the composers (ALL, no exception) learned from Bach. (Six voices Fugue! FFFFFF me! You can't make it with four. And made invention prima vista, the MONSTER! Theme, development to FOUR! And, after some hours, to six! Beethoven, his whole life, managed to make one fugue. And, if you want my opinion, it isn't something special. Ugly piece of music...)

*Who knows the composer managed to make the best, after Bach, fugue? He is in my lists...

*Listen the Percy. Do it! And after come to tell me who can make piano and who can play it. Repeat with William Bolcom. HUGE modern composer. He brought Scott to classical piano, when his father died (ghost rag). Ahhhhh! Music from other planets, inspired from Aaron, who is America's music father. (His RODEO must be sent to other galaxies, in a future interstellar expedition. The aliens will love it and they decide not to eat us... Aaron can save the FFF humanity from extinction). :lol:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henry Cowell - Persian Set:


----------



## flamencosketches

^Definitely open to suggestions on recordings and highlights of Liszt's non-piano music (I take it it's mostly orchestral? he doesn't strike me as a chamber music kinda guy), Dimace. 

Hmm... second place as a fugue-writer (fugueur? we must invent a term if one doesn't exist)... I don't know, Bruckner? Not very familiar with his music but I understand some of his orchestral music is quite contrapuntal. I don't recognize a lot of names on your list.

Last question, what are some good compositions by Shchedrin? I have a CD by Marc-André Hamelin with two Shostakovich piano concertos and one by Shchedrin. The latter is... strange. Can't say it left much impression on me at all other than that. Actually, don't answer that question. I'm sure it will be lost on me as is the case with much late 20th century music at this stage in my life.


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, String Quartets Nos 3 & 6 - Nightingale String Quartet.


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Rued Langgaard, String Quartets Nos 3 & 6 - Nightingale String Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 116707


This is really first rate, Malx! - Hope you don't mind if I add links to the complete set?

*Volume One - *






*Volume Two - *






*Volume Three - *


----------



## Itullian

Got this set in the mail this morning.
Sounds great. I'll review it later.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms festival here yesterday and this morning

Piano Trios 1, 2 and 3, Piano Quartet in Gm. 









Serenades 1 and 2









String Quartet no 3 and Piano Quintet in Fm, String Quintets 1 and 2









Symphonies 2 and 4









A German Requiem









It'd been several months since I had listened to any Brahms. All wonderful music, and life affirming.


----------



## D Smith

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana: Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto, Maria Gracia Allegri, Herbert von Karajan, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, & Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano. A favourite opera for Easter and a sumptuous recording and performance. Recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius and Lindberg Violin Concertos.

Lisa Batiashvili, Sakari Oramo and the Finnish RSO.


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Horn Concertos 1-4
Barry Tuckwell, London Symphony, Peter Maag 
London Records ‎- CM 9403 Format, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1964.


----------



## Joe B

Donald Pearson leading The Choirs and Orchestra of St. John's Cathedral Denver in Alan Hovhaness's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rambler

*Jehan Alain: Organ Music* Marie-Claire Alain on Erato








Jehan Alain's complete organ music played by his sister.

I don't have an extensive collection of organ music. What I do have is largely made up of JS Bach and French organ music. And when it comes to French organ music I really love the works of Jehan Alain. I must do because I have three versions of his complete organ music. I also have Messiaen's complete organ works - but I find Messiaen more challenging than lovable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116710


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater RV 621
Concerti sacri RV 556, 554a, 579
clarae stellae, scintillate RV 625

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director
Sara Mingardo, contralto

recorded 1999


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 2 in D major, op. 36: Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, live Oct 1953
Symphony # 5 in C minor, op. 67, Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, live November 1959


----------



## AeolianStrains

For some reason I can't fathom why I'm in the mood for some ecclesiastical music. Now is Abbado & Berliner Phil, Verdi - Requiem.


----------



## Marinera

Twice this evening.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Marinera said:


> View attachment 116712
> 
> 
> View attachment 116713
> 
> 
> Twice this evening.


What an interesting selection. I do like Grimaud, so I will have to find this.

It's nice to see a themed recordings amidst all these threads detailing complete mega-collections of divers recordings and artists.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight I feel like experimenting English master Purcell, believe it or not, deprofundis never heard* Purcell*. I'm a full-blown philistine ,shame on me, I dont have a penny but will listen to Purcell on youtube, I have no excuse. I'm sorry and feel a bit like some noobs and it annoy me renaissance supposed to be my credo, the music I know best, feeling like such a fool or loser right now, i will listen to Purcell greatest works available on youtube I swear to god, Britts please forgive me. Mister *Taggart* spare my head, deprofundis is upset about is knowledge a primal composer i snob or never listen in my life,why?


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Beethoven: String Quartet in No.12 in E♭, Op.127

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Now --- Beethoven: String Quartet in No.12 in E♭, Op.127
> 
> Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


Arnold Steinhardt has an interesting course on the *history of the string quartet*, free at Coursera. I took this and it was pretty good.


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Jehan Alain: Organ Music* Marie-Claire Alain on Erato
> View attachment 116709
> 
> 
> Jehan Alain's complete organ music played by his sister.
> 
> I don't have an extensive collection of organ music. What I do have is largely made up of JS Bach and French organ music. And when it comes to French organ music I really love the works of Jehan Alain. I must do because I have three versions of his complete organ music. I also have Messiaen's complete organ works - *but I find Messiaen more challenging than lovable.*


*
*
That may be changing in time


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116711


*Thomas Tallis*

Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
8 motets
Salve intemerata

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1992, reissued 2001


----------



## skywachr

*Borodin Quartet*

Borodin Quartet No. 2
Shostakovich Quartet No. 8

London


----------



## pmsummer

PASSION
_Lamentationes Jeremiae_
*Johannes Tinctoris*
_Victimae Paschali_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Victimae Paschali_
*Josquin des Prez*
_Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_
*Heinrich Isaac*
_Crux Triumphans_
*Loÿset Compère*
_Vexilla Regis_
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Salve Crux_
*Jacob Obrecht*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## skywachr

Borodin Quartet

Borodin Quartet No. 2
Shostakovich Quartet No. 8

London


----------



## flamencosketches

The Borodin Quartet is great in Shostakovich. I don't believe I have heard any of Borodin the composer's quartets, I've heard good things about them.

Current:









Schoenberg: Serenade, Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain. Schoenberg's music is slowly revealing itself to me... I really like the piano pieces (ops. 11, 19, and 23 especially... the last movement of op.23 is something else), I like the violin concerto, I like Verklärte Nacht. I don't much care for the 5 Pieces op.16 or what I've heard of the string quartets. His music seems to reward repeat listening even moreso than his student Webern due to its long form and arcane harmonic language.


----------



## 13hm13

The Choir Of New College, Oxford*, Edward Higginbottom ‎- Agnus Dei (Music Of Inner Harmony)
Label:
Erato ‎- 0630-14634-2
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Europe
Released:
1996

Tracklist Hide Credits
1	Agnus Dei, op.11
Composed By - Samuel Barber
8:02
2	Cantique De Jean Racine, op.11
Arranged By - John Rutter
Composed By - Gabriel Fauré
5:21
3	Kyrie
Composed By - Giovanni da Palestrina*
4:18
4	Ave Verum Corpus
Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
3:08
5	Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
2:59
6	Ave Maria, op.37 No.6
Composed By - Sergei Rachmaninov*
3:28
7	Lux Aeterna
Arranged By - John Cameron (2)
Composed By - Edward Elgar*
3:47
8	Totus Tuus
Composed By - Henryk Górecki
9:10
9	Hear My Prayer
Composed By - Felix Mendelssohn*
11:01
10	The Lamb
Composed By - John Tavener
3:15
11	In Paradisum
Composed By - Gabriel Fauré
3:12
12	Miserere Mei, Deus
Composed By - Gregorio Allegri
14:50

==============








The Choir Of New College, Oxford* Directed By Edward Higginbottom ‎- Agnus Dei II - Music To Soothe The Soul
Label:
Erato ‎- 3984-21659-2
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
France
Released:
1998

Tracklist Hide Credits
1	The Beatitudes (Adagio)
Arranged By - Remo Giazotto
Arranged By [Choral Arrangement] - John Cameron (2)
Composed By - Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*
6:15
2	Geistliches Lied
Arranged By - Edward Higginbottom
Composed By - Johannes Brahms
4:39
3	Agnus Dei
Composed By - Frank Martin (3)
4:25
4	Ave Verum Corpus
Composed By - William Byrd
4:33
5	Libera Me
Composed By - Gabriel Fauré
4:42
6	Ave Verum Corpus
Arranged By - Edward Higginbottom
Composed By - Gabriel Fauré
3:41
7	Agnus Dei
Arranged By - John Cameron (2)
Composed By - George Bizet*
4:48
8	Gott Ist Mein Hirt
Arranged By - John Cameron (2)
Composed By - Franz Schubert
4:36
9	Crucifixus a 8
Composed By - Antonio Lotti
2:57
10	Beatus Vir
Composed By - Claudio Monteverdi
7:20
11	Christus Factus Est
Composed By - Anton Bruckner
5:01
12	Pie Jesu
Composed By - Gabriel Fauré
3:17
13	Hear My Prayer, O Lord
Composed By - Henry Purcell
2:17
14	Ruht Wohl
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
7:33


----------



## SONNET CLV

Continued my Passion celebration on this Saturday before Easter Sunday with a second experiment in contrasts: Part I of Krzysztof Penderecki's _St. Luke's Passion_ (Polskie Nagrania Muza ‎- PNCD 017A+B), featuring the Cracow Philharmonic, soloists and choirs under the baton of Henryk Czyż. Followed by disc 2 of the J.S. Bach Lukas Passion BWV 246 (from CD V-25 of Brilliant Classics "Bach Edition") with soloists, the Balinger Kantorei, the Kammerorchester Collegium Musicum Türingen, all led by conductor Gerhard Rehm.















The Penderecki today sounds to me less brash and strident than it did upon my initial exposure to the work decades ago in the early '70s via the RCA Victrola ‎- VICS 6015 recording on vinyl disc (the same recording as the Brilliant Classics reissue), a vinyl record still in my collection. The Bach proved as stunning as ever. That huge 160 CD box set from Brilliant Classics, a staple in my listening diet, remains a favorite access to the music of the one who is arguably the greatest practitioner of music who ever lived.


----------



## flamencosketches

^What'd you pay for that? It would surely be overkill, but it would be nice to have 160 discs of Bach :lol:


----------



## Marinera

AeolianStrains said:


> What an interesting selection. I do like Grimaud, so I will have to find this.
> 
> It's nice to see a themed recordings amidst all these threads detailing complete mega-collections of divers recordings and artists.


I like themed approach also. Grimaud's - Memory is excellent too.

Other piano themed cds I like:

Lux Aeterna - Visions of Bach /Beatrice Berrut
Anne Queffelec on Mirare - Entrez Dans La Danse... 
Vocation / Hinrichs
Album D'un Voyageur/Florian Noack

Check out Marino Formenti as well.


----------



## D Smith

Finishing today's Easter listening with the Biber Rosary Sonatas played brilliantly by Rachel Podger.


----------



## Marinera

Burning the candle at both ends with some Debussy now. Images, Estampes, Masques and L'isle joyeuse.


----------



## flamencosketches

How is it? The only complete Debussy I have is Walter Gieseking. Incredible playing, pretty dated sound. Debussy's piano music is hard to nail down.


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Anthonius Divitis - (c. 1470 - 1530)*

*Anthonius Divitis: Lux Perpetua - Requiem*

*Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès*

This Requiem is known in five sources; two of them mention no composer, two attribute it to Antoine de Févin, one, the Occo Codex, to Antoine Divitis.

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 in Em Mravinsky Leningrad

Just unimaginable in its genius. I am spell bound by the second movement where the strings and woodwinds strive to lift the orchestra from this earthly realm. And every once in a while the brass and percussion remind them that weightlessness might be a wonderful experience but gravity is hard to overcome. Tchaikovsky and his take on the laws of physics rivals that of Sir Issac himself : )


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 25-28-30
Prague Chamber Orchestra-Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Painting - Valentin de Boulogne*​*Georg Philipp Telemann * 
Saint Luke Passion, 1744

Banchetto Musicale
Baroque Orchestra & Chorus 
Martin Pearlman, directing

Titanic Records
2 vinyl stereo Lp's

From the Liner Notes:

In 1721, at the age of forty, Telemann settled in Hamburg, where he was to remain until his death in 1764. One of his obligations as director of music for the Hamburg churches was to set the story of the passion to music once a year. In all, he composed some forty six passions, most of them at Hamburg; of these, approximately twenty survive, including five St. Luke passions. His practice was to set one evangelist each year until he had treated all four, and then to begin the cycle over again. Several of his settings, however, such as his popular _Bockes Passion_, were of free adaptations of the story by contemporary poets.

For the _St. Luke Passion_ of 1744, the poet, whose name is not known, used the biblical text of St. Luke (22:39 - 23:48), contributing on his own all the arias and the chorus _Ach, klage _(no. 35). The resulting text was no doubt influenced by Telemann's own dramatic sense. In his letters, he asks poets not to make recitatives too long and to break them with arias, so that the listener's attention might not flag.

Karl Dan Sorensen, tenor - Evangelist
Susan Larson, soprano
Ray DeVoll, tenor - Peter, Pilate, Second robber
James Maddalena, baritone - Jesus


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 21 & 32

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Hiawatha

William Alwyn - Lyra Angelica:


----------



## Hiawatha

Helen Hopekirk - Iona Memories:


----------



## Hiawatha

Geraldine Mucha - For Erika:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gustav Holst - Japanese Suite:


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Beethoven......

7th and 8th Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, István Kertész.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius and Lindberg Violin Concertos.
> 
> Lisa Batiashvili, Sakari Oramo and the Finnish RSO.


An excellent disc Jim.


----------



## Malx

An earlier rise than usual on a Sunday for me, using headphones so as not to wake those still resting.
Some Bach from Gustav Leonhardt and friends is always a good way to start the day:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1972-05-25
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## deprofundis

pmsummer said:


> PASSION
> _Lamentationes Jeremiae_
> *Johannes Tinctoris*
> _Victimae Paschali_
> *Guillaume Dufay*
> _Victimae Paschali_
> *Josquin des Prez*
> _Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_
> *Heinrich Isaac*
> _Crux Triumphans_
> *Loÿset Compère*
> _Vexilla Regis_
> *Guillaume Dufay*
> _Salve Crux_
> *Jacob Obrecht*
> Orlando Consort
> 
> _Metronome_


Very imressive dear mister p.msummer what a set of awesome composer, done by Orlando Consort, kind sir what an album and a set of composer darn interesting you hearn my respect long ago , you always come up whit amazing cd of ancient lore ,seam to like renaissance andd the mighty composer of franco-flemish schools, i'm very impressed sir, keep on posting, you giving me a healthy dose of mandatory listening , thanks mister your a man of taste annd i respected and honnor such, i send you mys greeting and thanks, have a nice day. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Brockes Passion

Aimée Blatmann, Katalin Farkas, Mária Zádori (sopranos), Anette Markert (mezzo-soprano), Ralf Popken (alto), Martin Klietmann, Guy de Mey (tenors), István Gáti (baritone)

Capella Savaria, Nicholas McGegan.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Abbado.

This recording is the from the Rome Live 2008 set but I have it in:









I bought this box mainly as I was after Sinopoli's Elgar 2 and Bernstein's Schumann Symphonies 
as both were contained within this box which was available for £13.64 s/h in vgc (accurate description) which was cheaper than buying the recordings individually I dived in - I have a number of the discs already but over 60% are new to me, nice to get a bargain from time to time.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 31 'Paris' - Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried van der Goltz.

Here is the original disc:









I have it in this box:


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> How is it? The only complete Debussy I have is Walter Gieseking. Incredible playing, pretty dated sound. *Debussy's piano music is hard to nail down.*


Indeed!



Colin M said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 in Em Mravinsky Leningrad
> 
> *Just unimaginable in its genius*. I am spell bound by the second movement where the strings and woodwinds *strive to lift the orchestra from this earthly realm.* And every once in a while the brass and percussion remind them that *weightlessness* might be a wonderful experience but gravity is hard to overcome. *Tchaikovsky and his take on the laws of physics rivals that of Sir Issac himself *: )


You have just masterfully described the greatest symphony in the history of music in its best interpretation. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Trio in C minor Op 1 No 3 - Daniel Sepec (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Andreas Staier (fortepiano).

From:


----------



## Malx

Karl Bohm leading the Berlin PO in some fine Schubert:


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek



> In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## NLAdriaan

Auferstehen! The powerful message of Easter. Despite the devastating developments in Sri Lanka.


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Schutz: Resurrection Of Christ*
Sigiswald Kuijken, La Petite Bande


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz: The Complete Stereo Collection, Remastered *

*CD 3 -*

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Minor, Op.47*
*Composed By - Jean Sibelius*
Conductor - Walter Hendl
Orchestra - Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No.2 In G Minor, Op.63*
*Composed By - Sergei Prokofieff*
Conductor - Charles Munch
Orchestra - Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In A Minor, Op.82*
*Composed By - Alexander Glazunov*
Conductor - Walter Hendl
Orchestra - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra









*CD 4 -*

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No.1 In G Minor, Op.26*
*Composed By - Max Bruch*
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Orchestra - New Symphony Orchestra Of London

*Scottish Fantasy For Violin And Orchestra In E-Flat Major, Op. 46*
*Composed By - Max Bruch*
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Harp - Osian Ellis
Orchestra - New Symphony Orchestra Of London

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No.5 In A Minor, Op.37*
*Composed By - Henri Vieuxtemps*
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Orchestra - New Symphony Orchestra Of London


----------



## Taggart

Magical. A lovely collection of dance music.


----------



## Malx

Maria Cristina Kiehr, Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes.

An interesting mix of Italian baroque composers' solo motets.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^What'd you pay for that? It would surely be overkill, but it would be nice to have 160 discs of Bach :lol:


Well,let me show my Bach edition.154 CD's I paid 50 euros for it.
An old lady bought it for her husband as a present.Only a few were played ( he didn't like it) and now I have it and in absolute mind condition.
Her son-in-law brought it by car because she did not know how to pack it. For an extra 50 euros it was delivered at home. It was a distance of 110 kilometers.

https://bachjs.ru/en/performers/alb...ete-collection-of-works-teldec-edition-164-cd

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Bach_collection_2564661127.htm


----------



## deprofundis

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 116730
> 
> 
> *Anthonius Divitis - (c. 1470 - 1530)*
> 
> *Anthonius Divitis: Lux Perpetua - Requiem*
> 
> *Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès*
> 
> This Requiem is known in five sources; two of them mention no composer, two attribute it to Antoine de Févin, one, the Occo Codex, to Antoine Divitis.
> 
> *Link to complete album -*


Dear Mollie John i have this ecquisite album by Marcel Peres, excellent album, you have fine taste , very neato,
Love this album to death very good Antoine de Fevin, way better than the newest ensemble brabant ensemble , Marcel Peres , is sutch a perfecttionist ,he did a perfect job whit this recordin of choice , you have fine taste lady, Mollie John', for lady of good taste like you , make me think to be more fair whit ladie's, see my sister not like you dear Mollie and avoid classical for gurl girl music, music only womens like and for her the singer most be good looking if not the band not good so she have poor taste in a way, but womens like you proove not all womens are like my sisters,Mollie John you have great taste, i love that album to death and will fight pro actively the evil sexism since woman like you whit good taste exist, you have my word dear lady, have a nice day ok, whit a lot of good sun outhere.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

York Höller-Sphären


----------



## Enthusiast

Dowland's Seven Lachrimae interspersed with some attractive Byrd.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Menuet from Tombeau de Couperin is beautlful. RIP to all of Ravel's friends and everyone else who died in the Great War.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Vivaldi: Concertos for Two Violins

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Isaac Stern (violin), Richard Killmer (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Gerhard Weinberger leading Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Karl Bohm leading the Berlin PO in some fine Schubert:
> 
> View attachment 116747


Böhm's Schubert is really good, I have the box set of the complete symphonies. I'm kind of hooked on Kleiber's Schubert (of which little record exists) for the moment, are you familiar with it? For all I know he only recorded the neglected 3rd and famous 8th "unfinished". Both are great. High energy, powerful stuff. Makes Schubert sound almost like Beethoven.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Well,let me show my Bach edition.154 CD's I paid 50 euros for it.
> An old lady bought it for her husband as a present.Only a few were played ( he didn't like it) and now I have it and in absolute mind condition.
> Her son-in-law brought it by car because she did not know how to pack it. For an extra 50 euros it was delivered at home. It was a distance of 110 kilometers.
> 
> https://bachjs.ru/en/performers/alb...ete-collection-of-works-teldec-edition-164-cd
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Bach_collection_2564661127.htm


HAHAHA! He didn't like it! :lol:

That is rich. Hell of a story my friend. You really lucked out finding that. I would cherish that set for life especially given how you basically got it by a fluke.


----------



## flamencosketches

I can't read boxes 7 and 8 with the red text, what are those editions dedicated to? So many cantatas!


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening is that Kleiber Schubert 3rd I just mentioned. Shared the artwork yesterday. Before that it was a symphony off of this:









Haydn's 86th. That was awesome. My favorite one in the whole set so far. Brüggen is growing on me as a conductor. I know he has left behind a HUGE discography of recordings and I don't know which one to go for next, maybe more Haydn?


----------



## Dimace

Today is Eastern! *So, I wish you a wonderful holiday* and as a small gift allow me to present you *the ultimate Master's collection. * Leslie gave more than 20 years of his life for this monumental musical achievement. A top production for all Liszt's lovers.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwwd leading the Academy of Ancient Music with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## flamencosketches

^Do you own that set? I was fascinated when I first heard of its existence. Certainly opened my eyes to the fact that Liszt is in the running with Mozart, Schubert, and Bach in prolificness.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> I can't read boxes 7 and 8 with the red text, what are those editions dedicated to? So many cantatas!


Volume 7, 7 Discs: The Motets, Chorales & Songs Kirnberger Chorales, Schemelli Songs, Quodlibet

Volume 8, 16 Discs: The Organ Works


----------



## flamencosketches

You either have a great eye, or you own the set


----------



## canouro

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*

Arleen Auger, Dame Janet Baker,
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Enthusiast

Wonderful. Great Brahms.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander von Zemlinsky - the four string quartets. ***

Zemlinsky's chamber works were relatively few and far between but these four quartets make for a very agreeable and interesting cycle, especially as his style was shifting (albeit cautiously) towards a leaner, less overtly romantic direction by the time of the third quartet. The fourth quartet is in six movements, so perhaps the structure of Alban Berg's _Lyric Suite_ was something of a marker there - maybe to the point of Zemlinsky turning the work into a kind of memorial to his recently-deceased friend.

There is a second disc fill-up - a quartet by one of Zemlinsky's ex-pupils, Johanna Müller-Hermann, who gained a fair amount of recognition as a composer in her own right from the 1910s to the 1930s but whose career largely centred around teaching at the New Vienna Conservatory. Her early quartet doesn't ruffle many feathers but it is a good listen - a product of its time and place and certainly no less rewarding for that.

*** Zemlinsky wrote five quartets in all, but the earliest one in E-minor was suppressed by the composer after it failed to win over the judges at the 1893 Vienna Tonkünstler-verein competition.

String Quartet no.1 in A op.4 (1896):
String Quartet no.2 op.15 (1913-15):










String Quartet no.3 op.19 (1924):
String Quartet no.4 op.25 (1936):

Johanna Müller-Hermann: String Quartet in E-flat op.6 (1907 - rev. 1908):


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I can't read boxes 7 and 8 with the red text, what are those editions dedicated to? So many cantatas!


Here is all the information you need.you need to scroll .....

https://bachjs.ru/en/performers/alb...ete-collection-of-works-teldec-edition-164-cd


----------



## flamencosketches

Schubert just ended... for some reason I have been listening to very short works this morning... let's change that up:









Bernstein/NYPO: Shostakovich 5. I love DSCH but I have never heard this or any other symphony of his outside of the 7th (which I really like, tho it drags at times) and his 9th (which I really did not like). I hear this one is good, let me see if he lives up (as a symphonist) to the Mahler comparisons


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> You either have a great eye, or you own the set


Great "eyes" plural - I'm not a pirate... Actually, all I did was type in "Bach 2000" in a search engine -

Volume 1, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 1-14, 16-47; 15 CDs

Volume 2, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 48-52, 54-69, 69A, 70-99

Volume 3, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 100-117, 119-140,143-149

Volume 4, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas BWV 150-159, 161-188, 192, 194-199

Volume 5, 11 Discs: Secular Cantatas App. Sacred Cantatas

Volume 6, 14 Discs: The Sacred Vocal Works Masses, Magnificat, Passions, Oratorios

Volume 7, 7 Discs: The Motets, Chorales & Songs Kirnberger Chorales, Schemelli Songs, Quodlibet

Volume 8, 16 Discs: The Organ Works

Volume 9, 11 Discs: The Keyboard Works (I) The Well-Tempered Clavier, English & French Suites, Partitas etc

Volume 10, 11 Discs: The Keyboard Works (II) Goldberg Variations, Toccatas, Fugues, Italian Concerto, etc

Volume 11, 13 Discs: The Chamber Music Violin Sonatas & Partitas, Flute Sonatas, Works for Lute, Art of Fugue, Musical Offering

Volume 12, 10 Discs: The Orchestral Works The Concertos & Orchestral Suite


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> Great "eyes" plural - I'm not a pirate... Actually, all I did was type in "Bach 2000" in a search engine -
> 
> Volume 1, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 1-14, 16-47; 15 CDs
> 
> Volume 2, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 48-52, 54-69, 69A, 70-99
> 
> Volume 3, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas Nos. 100-117, 119-140,143-149
> 
> Volume 4, 15 Discs: Sacred Cantatas BWV 150-159, 161-188, 192, 194-199
> 
> Volume 5, 11 Discs: Secular Cantatas App. Sacred Cantatas
> 
> Volume 6, 14 Discs: The Sacred Vocal Works Masses, Magnificat, Passions, Oratorios
> 
> Volume 7, 7 Discs: The Motets, Chorales & Songs Kirnberger Chorales, Schemelli Songs, Quodlibet
> 
> Volume 8, 16 Discs: The Organ Works
> 
> Volume 9, 11 Discs: The Keyboard Works (I) The Well-Tempered Clavier, English & French Suites, Partitas etc
> 
> Volume 10, 11 Discs: The Keyboard Works (II) Goldberg Variations, Toccatas, Fugues, Italian Concerto, etc
> 
> Volume 11, 13 Discs: The Chamber Music Violin Sonatas & Partitas, Flute Sonatas, Works for Lute, Art of Fugue, Musical Offering
> 
> Volume 12, 10 Discs: The Orchestral Works The Concertos & Orchestral Suite


Touché.

I reiterate that that's a ton of cantatas. Has anyone here heard all of them? That's weeks of all day listening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cello concerto by Karel Husa, winner of the Grawemayer award 1993.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

I know this isn't Easter music, but I'm troubled by the attacks on churches and hotels in Sri Lanka on Easter Sunday, so this is how I'm dealing with it.


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra in Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's "Russian Easter Festival Overture":


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Touché.
> 
> I reiterate that that's a ton of cantatas. Has anyone here heard all of them? That's weeks of all day listening.


I'm not much of a fan of Lizst, but I do like the way he writes for voices. I'm also curious as to how good these are.


----------



## rice

Dimace said:


> Today is Eastern! *So, I wish you a wonderful holiday* and as a small gift allow me to present you *the ultimate Master's collection. * Leslie gave more than 20 years of his life for this monumental musical achievement. A top production for all Liszt's lovers.


I always wanted this set! A great collection piece for Liszt fans.
Although I'm a bigger fan of other composers now so this set falls a bit behind on my wish list
I do own some independent discs though. Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies, the one with piano versions of Les Preludes and paganini etudes. Those piano transcriptions are rarely recorded! 
However Howard's playing is not to my taste I'm afraid. Too calm and clean in my opinion for Liszt's music.
I prefer Bolet's interpretation of Liszt's works.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Touché.
> 
> I reiterate that that's a ton of cantatas. Has anyone here heard all of them? That's weeks of all day listening.


In a row? - Nope... But I (along with many others I suspect) have heard all of them interspersed with other listening choices.

The entire set of cantatas runs to about 56 CDs in this edition done by Gardiner/The Monteverdi Choir/The English Baroque Soloists which while considerable can be accomplished at a leisurely one cantata per week pace thus accomplished in one year and 4 weeks.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Lizst, but I do like the way he writes for voices. I'm also curious as to how good these are.


There's two big boxes in discussion here  the one with all those cantatas is Bach. The Liszt one, which appears to be about the same size, is entirely piano music. That in itself is amazing.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> In a row? - Nope... But I (along with many others I suspect) have heard all of them interspersed with other listening choices.
> 
> The entire set of cantatas runs to about 56 CDs in this edition done by Gardiner/The Monteverdi Choir/The English Baroque Soloists which while considerable can be accomplished at a leisurely one cantata per week pace thus accomplished in one year and 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 116774


Respect. I have heard a couple of Gardiner's recordings of the cantatas. While I generally like him as a conductor they were not really to my taste... I can't put my finger on why but his Bach doesn't really do it for me. I prefer Suzuki in the cantatas. Unfortunately, his complete cycle is significantly more expensive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I know this isn't Easter music, but I'm troubled by the attacks on churches and hotels in Sri Lanka on Easter Sunday, so this is how I'm dealing with it.
> 
> View attachment 116772


A great set. The sound is awful (and sounds older than it is) but the music making blazes through it.


----------



## cougarjuno

Brahms Piano Music for Four Hands, including the somewhat neglected Schumann Variations, op. 23


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Touché.
> 
> I reiterate that that's a ton of cantatas. Has anyone here heard all of them? That's weeks of all day listening.


More than once and it is not a task but very rewarding.I mostly switch between the Harnoncourt/Leonhard the Koopman edition and the Kuijken recordings


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> ^Do you own that set? I was fascinated when I first heard of its existence. Certainly opened my eyes to the fact that Liszt is in the running with Mozart, Schubert, and Bach in prolificness.


If you asked for the Liszt / Leslie Box, yes I have it. I owe EVERYTHING of Liszt. (more than 2500 titles in every possible format) If, an outrageous example, this collection comes again in a blue box, I will buy it again. I do this for two reasons: 1. To honor my master with whom I have passed 44 years of my life. 2. To honor (and financially support) the pianists (and artists) they honor the Master. Without Liszt the piano doesn't exist. No piano, no Dimace, no Talk Classical and adieu! :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> There's two big boxes in discussion here  the one with all those cantatas is Bach. The Liszt one, which appears to be about the same size, is entirely piano music. That in itself is amazing.


Oops. My bad. I promise to begin my morning reading of these posts with strong coffee.


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> Schubert just ended... for some reason I have been listening to very short works this morning... let's change that up:
> 
> View attachment 116770
> 
> 
> Bernstein/NYPO: Shostakovich 5. I love DSCH but I have never heard this or any other symphony of his outside of the 7th (which I really like, tho it drags at times) and his 9th (which I really did not like). I hear this one is good, let me see if he lives up (as a symphonist) to the Mahler comparisons


Recently, I've come to the conclusion that the 5th is a perfect symphony. This particular Bernstein recording takes the finale with a notoriously fast tempo, though, which I'm not sure I like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> I
> 
> The entire set of cantatas runs to about 56 CDs in this edition done by Gardiner/The Monteverdi Choir/The English Baroque Soloists which while considerable can be accomplished at a leisurely one cantata per week pace thus accomplished in one year and 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 116774


Several years ago I had to suspend my neck in a cervical traction unit for 30 minutes a day. I took that as an opportunity to go through the cantatas, and I listened to the entire cycle, one cantata a night. I was amazed how each of these managed to deal with every situation I was facing. They aren't just confined to the church; they deal with life itself and how to deal with it.


----------



## wgordon

This is a YouTube channel I like.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BrilliantClassics/videos


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Dimace

rice said:


> I always wanted this set! A great collection piece for Liszt fans.
> Although I'm a bigger fan of other composers now so this set falls a bit behind on my wish list
> I do own some independent discs though. Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies, the one with piano versions of Les Preludes and paganini etudes. Those piano transcriptions are rarely recorded!
> However Howard's playing is not to my taste I'm afraid. *Too calm and clean* in my opinion for Liszt's music.
> I prefer* Bolet's i*nterpretation of Liszt's works.


Welcome to Masters Club, mein Freund! Jorge is the GOD! Leslie is a BIG pianist! But I accept your opinion. No storm and earthquake, no Master! For Liszt, please try, my teacher and mentor Francesco Nicolosi of Naples. Maybe the best living Liszt and Thalberg performer. (his recordings from Marco Polo label)


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Oops. My bad. I promise to begin my morning reading of these posts with strong coffee.


As do I just about every morning lately :lol:

@Dimace, major respect for that kind of dedication.

@Littlephrase, I liked it a lot! Definitely the best of his symphonies that I've yet heard.

Re: cantatas, one of these days, maybe a couple of decades down the line when my life is more settled down, I'm going to do the same, one per night/maybe one per week as they were intended to be played. I love all those I've heard, and there is so much more out there.

Current listening now:


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> There's two big boxes in discussion here  the one with all those cantatas is Bach. The Liszt one, which appears to be about the same size, is entirely piano music. That in itself is amazing.


For Bach look the 333. It is smaller and with the same quality to 2000. It will cost you also significantly less money. I would like to have also the 2000 but I must change apartment. I have no place for it... :lol:

https://www.amazon.de/Bach-333-neue...eway&sprefix=bach+333,aps,153&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## Merl

Delving into this set and up to now it sounds impressive.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings, Op. 48 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Enthusiast

The second (of two) disc from this - more variety than you's expect and hard to stop listening ...


----------



## Jacck

*Zelenka - Miserere + Missa Omnium Sanctorum
Villa Lobos - Choros No. 12
Beethoven + Mozart, some random piano sonatas, both played by Arrau*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Neruda songs by Peter Lieberson, which won the Grawemeyer award in 2008. Written for his late wife, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, who managed to record them before cancer took her away in 2006...It seem the judges in this award like not the most avantgarde music, all the pieces I've heard lately are a bit romantic in nature.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Dearest and sweetest folk of T.C ,first of all and foremost, have a happy Easter, then for atheistic crowd I would says happy pagan Easter bunny & chocolate eggs.I'm listening to Nicolas Gombert Missa Paschali & others on the glorious prestigious label Helios whit the fabulous ensemble Henry Eight & Jonathan Brown.awesome but what else would you expect ,first of all it's on Helios ,second of all it's Henry Eight, how on earth can this be possibly bad, answer it can't, every Henry Eight is a magical ride, if you know what I mean, sensational Job from the ensemble as always, they have a reputation to maintain. Please take good care wonderful people of talk classical. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The second (of two) disc from this - more variety than you's expect and hard to stop listening ...
> 
> View attachment 116779


I not fond of these recordings,I hope you don't mind bringing these to your attention.
You can watch the video but as you can see you have to click again.


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> I not fond of these recordings,I hope you don't mind bringing these to your attention.
> You can watch the video but as you can see you have to click again.


I listened to Couperin a couple of days ago and really enjoyed Rafael Puyana


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116780


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. Matthew Passion

Münchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter

1980


----------



## Jacck

Jacck said:


> I listened to Couperin a couple of days ago and really enjoyed Rafael Puyana


a here is a version with piano




is it Notre Dame on the image?


----------



## Itullian

Making my way through this set.


----------



## flamencosketches

JS Bach - St. John Passion, Scholars Baroque Ensemble. I really enjoy it so far. Maybe moreso than what I heard of Matthew, this one seems more dramatic and "fiery", which may be less suitable to its ecclesiastic purpose, but no lesser for it.

I'm reading a book called Evening in the Palace of Reason. It mentions that the only known contemporary review of the St. Matthew Passion came from an elderly widow who was a parishioner of the church where it was premiered. Her words were merely something along the lines of "Lord help us, it's an opera-comedy" :lol: That really got me. Bach sure was underappreciated in his lifetime.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 2 

Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

Premier Livre CD 3


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Markus Passion. Jordi Savall, La Capella Reial De Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations. This is Savall's reconstruction of the lost work. He took bits and pieces from the St. Matthew and other cantatas and chorales and assembled this using the discovered text. This works, as the original work was thought to be a parody anyway, put together from existing pieces. It was amusing to try and identify where this and that chorus or aria came from, though odd to hear "Eine Feste Burg" sung with different lyrics. But an admirable effort and very well performed.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116782
> 
> 
> JS Bach - St. John Passion, Scholars Baroque Ensemble. I really enjoy it so far. Maybe moreso than what I heard of Matthew, this one seems more dramatic and "fiery", which may be less suitable to its ecclesiastic purpose, but no lesser for it.
> 
> I'm reading a book called Evening in the Palace of Reason. It mentions that the only known contemporary review of the St. Matthew Passion came from an elderly widow who was a parishioner of the church where it was premiered. Her words were merely something along the lines of "Lord help us, it's an opera-comedy" :lol: That really got me. Bach sure was underappreciated in his lifetime.


The St John is very dramatic!


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I not fond of these recordings,I hope you don't mind bringing these to your attention.
> You can watch the video but as you can see you have to click again.


Thanks. I have had the Gilbert for decades and do still enjoy it but as you say there are more up to date and delicate ways with the music that I enjoy.


----------



## Enthusiast

A nod to the season - and Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Jacck

*Händel - Brockes Passion (Wenzinger)*


----------



## bejart

Michel Blavet (1700-176: Flute Sonata in A Minor, Op.2, No.6

Jed Wentz, flute -- Cassandra Luckhardt, viola -- Michael Borgstede, harpsichord


----------



## Malx

For Easter day - Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' this year I have chosen an old favourite in its remastered form:

Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.


----------



## Itullian

A break from the string quartets for another love, the piano sonatas.
And Lortie's set is very fine indeed.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Böhm's Schubert is really good, I have the box set of the complete symphonies. I'm kind of hooked on Kleiber's Schubert (of which little record exists) for the moment, are you familiar with it? For all I know he only recorded the neglected 3rd and famous 8th "unfinished". Both are great. High energy, powerful stuff. Makes Schubert sound almost like Beethoven.


Sorry I haven't heard Kleiber's Schubert. 
There are plenty good recordings of the symphonies out there - one disc that I believe to be a special one worth hearing at least is - Symphonies 8 & 9 conducted by Josef Krips, if you like Bohm I suspect you will find Krips agreeable.


----------



## Colin M

flamencosketches said:


> Schubert just ended... for some reason I have been listening to very short works this morning... let's change that up:
> 
> View attachment 116770
> 
> 
> Bernstein/NYPO: Shostakovich 5. I love DSCH but I have never heard this or any other symphony of his outside of the 7th (which I really like, tho it drags at times) and his 9th (which I really did not like). I hear this one is good, let me see if he lives up (as a symphonist) to the Mahler comparisons


I'd love to know what you thought of his fifth. Have on order from Presto your fave 7 as well as 13... was holding off on adding the fifth to my 1, 4, 10, and 14 as I was worried that it would sound like an alcoholics lament having just gotten out of Soviet Rehab.


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
*Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain*
Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## MusicSybarite

Hiawatha said:


> William Alwyn - Lyra Angelica:


What did you think of it? It would be more interesting if some opinions were given, rather than just posting music!


----------



## Malx

This evening it seems appropriate to play a Requiem:
Gyorgy Ligeti, Requiem - Caroline Stein (sop), Margriet van Reisen (mezzo), London Voices, Berlin PO, Jonathon Nott.

An atmospheric live recording of a modern(ish) Requiem that I am growing to love.
From this boxed set:


----------



## Itullian

Granados Goyescas from this awesome box set.


----------



## RockyIII

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig van Beethoven - The Complete Piano Sonatas*

_CD 1	_
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F Major, Op. 10 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major, Op. 110
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-Flat Major, Op. 27 No. 1 "Quasi una fantasia"

_Annie Fischer_


----------



## Rambler

*Miki Aoki: Melancolie* on rbb















Miki Aoki performs mainly French piano music, mainly Poulenc. A new pianist for me! There's much charm, as well as some melancholy and plenty of fun in this stylishly performance!


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 116795
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven - The Complete Piano Sonatas*
> 
> _CD 1	_
> Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
> Piano Sonata No. 6 in F Major, Op. 10 No. 2
> Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major, Op. 110
> Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-Flat Major, Op. 27 No. 1 "Quasi una fantasia"
> 
> _Annie Fischer_


Normally speaking, for this post I must give 100 likes. But the FFFF programm has its own mind... Annie und Arturo = The Greatest! Period und Bravo!


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> For Easter day - Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' this year I have chosen an old favourite in its remastered form:
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.
> 
> View attachment 116789


Great 2nd and 7th. I didn't listen the 4th. For Das Lied (like work) no comment. (the conducting is SUPER). I suggest also this set and every recording from Otto. (he is SERIOUS director. And this is VERY important in music. He has seldom (or never) FFFFFFed a composer to make style, novelty and other artistic bulls…)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.23 in D Major, KV 181

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O.

while I am fortunate enough to have access to a range of recordings of the Nielsen cycle I have decided to go back to go back to these impressive recordings that I have not listened to very recently.....vigorous!


----------



## flamencosketches

Emerson String Quartet - Bartók SQ No.5

I really like this set of the Bartók quartets. The other one I have, Juilliard, is clinical by comparison, more subtle. This one has more "fire". What say y'all, TC? How is Bartók meant to be played, as an ultra-modernist, or as the last of the romantics?


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> Well,let me show my Bach edition.154 CD's I paid 50 euros for it.
> An old lady bought it for her husband as a present.Only a few were played ( he didn't like it) and now I have it and in absolute mind condition.
> Her son-in-law brought it by car because she did not know how to pack it. For an extra 50 euros it was delivered at home. It was a distance of 110 kilometers.
> 
> https://bachjs.ru/en/performers/alb...ete-collection-of-works-teldec-edition-164-cd
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Bach_collection_2564661127.htm


Lucky you!! I only have the organ set in this packaging, cost me more then you paid. Where did you find it??


----------



## flamencosketches

Colin M said:


> I'd love to know what you thought of his fifth. Have on order from Presto your fave 7 as well as 13... was holding off on adding the fifth to my 1, 4, 10, and 14 as I was worried that it would sound like an alcoholics lament having just gotten out of Soviet Rehab.


Not quite sure what a Soviet alcoholic's lament might archetypically sound like... but I liked it, maybe even more than the 7th (definitely liked the pacing of the 5th better, though I think the 7th has more memorable thematic content). As far as the context, I don't know too much about the events surrounding its composition other than from what I heard, it was seen as a return to form for the young composer in the eyes of Stalin, whose favor Shostakovich had fallen from previously.

I'll have to spend more time with it before I can give you a real opinion, but I say it's worth checking out.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116799
> 
> 
> Emerson String Quartet - Bartók SQ No.5
> 
> I really like this set of the Bartók quartets. The other one I have, Juilliard, is clinical by comparison, more subtle. This one has more "fire". What say y'all, TC? How is Bartók meant to be played, as an ultra-modernist, or as the last of the romantics?


The end of this quartet is completely insane.... :lol: :lol: that just melted my brain.


----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116799
> 
> 
> Emerson String Quartet - Bartók SQ No.5
> 
> I really like this set of the Bartók quartets. The other one I have, Juilliard, is clinical by comparison, more subtle. This one has more "fire". What say y'all, TC? How is Bartók meant to be played, as an ultra-modernist, or as the last of the romantics?


Just try the 2nd Takacs Q recording if you want Hungarian soul in the Bartok Q. Bartok is generally played in the US way (modernist, flat) or in the Hungarian way (rough edged, folky). Its just your preference that counts.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Karl Stamitz*
_Concerto In D Major For Viola And Orchestra, Op. 1_
Ernst Wallfisch, Viola
Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn
Jörg Faerber conducting

_Sinfonia Concertante For Violin And Viola With Orchestra_
Ernst Wallfisch, Viola
Susanne Lautenbacher, Violin
Stuttgart Soloists

Turnabout Vox
Stereo Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

At the time of the great change in style came about, around the 1750's, the situation was of course not one of "genius Bach" versus "genius Haydn", but rather a change from the overall style of the pre-1750 days versus the music of the "moderns", i.e., music by such men as Bach's sons and by the composers of Mannheim which included Johann Stamitz as well as his two sons, Karl and Johann Anton.

Karl Stamitz (1746-1801) was not only a composer, he also excelled as a virtuoso on the violin, viola, and viola d'amore. He toured extensively and won fame all over Europe. Notes by Kurt Stone


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - NDR Sinfonieorchester, Gunter Wand.

This was the first complete Beethoven Symphony cycle I bought, strangely I rarely reach for it these days - so many alternatives.


----------



## Rambler

*Richard Arnell: Symphony No.1 & No. 6 'The Anvil' & Sinfonia quasi Variazioni* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton








Interesting English symphonic music, from the 1940's and in the case of Symphony No. 6 'The Anvil' the 1990's.

Not a composer I am that familiar with - I only have this disc! Certainly worth a little more investigation I think.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> Lucky you!! I only have the organ set in this packaging, cost me more then you paid. Where did you find it??


I saw it on marktplaats and I immediate responded using the giving telephone-number.An old lady from den Haag answered the phone and told me that her husband read the book of Maarten 't Hart and was curious to hear the cantatas.The lady went to a recordshop and bought the complete expensive 2000 edition as a present for her beloved husband.
Only 3 or 4 CD's he listened and the whole bunch of boxes were stored up for years.
The lady hesitaded to sell it,it was too heavy for her and she has to think about it.A few days later her son in law was visiting her and offered to bring the Cd's to me for 50 euros.
So for 100 euros I was in the seventh heaven.:angel:


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube (AFAIK) ... if anyone knows of this recording on CD or LP, let me know ...






Bella Davidovich plays Saint-Saëns Concerto No. 2 in G minor Op. 22

USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Gauk, conductor
live recording, 1969


----------



## flamencosketches

NLAdriaan said:


> Just try the 2nd Takacs Q recording if you want Hungarian soul in the Bartok Q. Bartok is generally played in the US way (modernist, flat) or in the Hungarian way (rough edged, folky). Its just your preference that counts.


I'll look into that. I'm not enough of a Bartók die-hard to really warrant buying a third cycle at this point in time, but I do love the Takács. Their Haydn is especially incredible. I don't know about Hungarian soul, but the two American quartets Emerson and Juilliard each took a pretty different approach to playing these IMO. Nothing flat about that Emerson account. That being said, I will look into that Takács to compare, good call.

Now moving onto:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Serenade For Strings In C, Op. 48_

*Antonin Dvořák*
_Serenade For Strings In E, Op. 22_

English Chamber Orchestra 
Conducted by Raymond Leppard

Philips Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

One surprising aspect of Romanticism was the persistence and popularity of the instrumental serenade as a form long after it had outlived its original purpose as outdoor music in the Rococo and early Classical periods. The particular popularity of serenades and suits scored exclusively for strings perhaps arose through the performance in the nineteenth century of such works as Mozart's string serenade _"Eine kleine Nachtmusik" _by forces much larger than those intended or envisaged by the composer.

The sumptuous effect of a mass of strings has, of course, retained its wide appeal to composers and public alike from the rise of the Baroque concerto to the work of such composers as Holst, Stravinsky, Wiren, Tippett, Barber, Britten, and even Penderecki in our own age.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 7 in A major, op. 92: Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin
Symphony # 8 in F major, 93,Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Rambler

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* BBC Concert Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley








I'm listening to the 7th CD from this 11 CD set. This consists of:
- Comedy Overture Beckus the Dandipratt
- Water Music
- Anniversary Overture
- Philharmonic Concerto
- Peterloo Overture
- A Flourish for Orchestra
- Symphony for Strings

This fine 11 CD set of Malcolm Arnold's music provides me with all the Malcolm Arnold I probably need. Previous to obtaining this set I had rather looked down on Malcolm Arnold - a view reflecting the disdain for his music in certain quarters of the 'serious' British musical establishment. He's far from being a favourite English composer for me, but his music has a certain flair, and popular tone. There are many popular film scores to his name. There is certainly a quirky sensibility that to my ear seems particularly English, and much of his music evokes nostalgia for the England of my childhood. There are darker moments, and it effectively orchestrated.

Apparently Malcolm Arnold was a troubled individual and not an easily likeable man. Trouble with alcohol and infidelity plus mental depression didn't help.

I rather like the word 'Dandiprat' used in the title of the first piece. Originally used for a small and fairly insignificant coin, it later came to be used (not sure how widely) to describe a person of some insignificance. Must try and use it some day!

The Peterloo Overture commemorates the Peterloo massacre of 1819, when cavalry charged a crowd of around 60,000 people in St. Peter's Field Manchester, who had gathered to demand reform of parliamentary representation.


----------



## senza sordino

A Michael Tippett (1905-1998) festival today. I listened to his music in chronological order. A bit tedious as I had to keep switching CDs. An interesting way to listen to music.

This is the order of pieces I listened to today:
String Quartet no 1 (1935)
A Child of Our Time (1941)
Fantasia on a Theme of Handel (1941)
String Quartet no 2 (1942)
Symphony no 1 (1945)
String Quartet no 3 (1946)
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
Symphony no 2 (1957)
Concerto for Orchestra (1963)
Symphony no 4 (1977)
String Quartet no 4 (1978)
Triple Concerto for violin, viola and cello (1979)
String Quartet no 5 (1991)










(Colin Davis and BBC Orchestra recorded 1975)




































My favourite pieces are 
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli 
Symphony no 4
Concerto for Orchestra 
Triple Concerto

I like the music of Michael Tippett, but this was a lot for one day.


----------



## Dimace

Some of you maybe you have accused me because I don't bring to you and listen the Mozart. You are wrong! I'm listening the Austrian. Here is the proof: To sleep, I'm listening Figaro and Don Giovanni! (magnificent performance! If you want, read also the comments of Andrei. He knows A LOT of music. Many things he writes are unknown to me).


----------



## Common Listener

Deleting, because this was an unneeded reply to an earlier question because I missed several pages.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116813


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. John Passion

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Solosts
John Eliot Gardiner

1986


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 2 "Resurrection" Zubin Mehta, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up Easter weekend with 2 albums by Gardiner.

Bach: Easter Oratorio. BWV 249. Morrison/Bragle/MulroyMonteverdi Choir/English Baroque Soloists. Joyous and affirming.










Love Is Come Again. Music for the Springhead Easter Play. Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner. Gardiner's personal selection of Easter music spans nearly1000 years and was used for an Easter play and dedicated to his mother. Works by Byrd, Gesualdo, Taverner and many others. A moving program performed brilliantly. Highly recommended.


----------



## beni

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony # 8 In C Minor, Op. 65, Vasily Petrenko, The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


how do I play this..?


----------



## Joe B

Earlier this afternoon:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in works by Morten Lauridsen:









*Mid-Winter Songs
Les chansons des roses
I will lift up mine eyes
O come, let us sing unto the Lord
Ave, dulcissima Maria*


----------



## skywachr

*Debussy Etudes*









Debussy
Etudes for Piano I&II
Paul Jacobs

Nonesuch

His playing is quite extraordinary. He was pianist and harpsichordist for the NYPO for many years.


----------



## skywachr

NLAdriaan said:


> Just try the 2nd Takacs Q recording if you want Hungarian soul in the Bartok Q. Bartok is generally played in the US way (modernist, flat) or in the Hungarian way (rough edged, folky). Its just your preference that counts.


Wonderfully insightful observation.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Antoine Brumel - (c. 1460 - c. 1515)*

*Brumel: Missa de Beata Virgine*

*Speculum Ensemble*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Duncan

13hm13 said:


> Only on YouTube (AFAIK) ... if anyone knows of this recording on CD or LP, let me know ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella Davidovich plays Saint-Saëns Concerto No. 2 in G minor Op. 22
> 
> USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Alexander Gauk, conductor
> live recording, 1969











Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Bella Davidovich (piano)
Recorded: 1981-06
Recording Venue: Unknown, Amsterdam









Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Bella Davidovich (piano)
Recorded: 1981-06
Recording Venue: Unknown, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

More music from the master Anton Webern... my big obsession for this past month (chief among many). Disc two of this incredible set, which includes the beginning of his 12-tone works. Currently listening to the String Trio op.20.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Yeah, Mollie John , I have that 1981 Bella Davidovich/Jarvi/SS PC 2 on Philips (currently listening) ...









... but I prefer the 1969 USSR ...


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Werner Henze, Homero Francesch, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester ‎- Tristan
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2530 834
Format: Vinyl, LP 
Country: Germany
Released: 1977
Genre: Electronic, Classical


----------



## Rogerx

Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra- Daniel Barenboim conducting.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich: _Execution Of Stepan Razin_. My first listen to this. Strong stuff! You really need to follow along the text…


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube ...






Pergolesi: Stabat Mater (complete); Voices of Music, original version, Labelle & Bragle, soloists


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> early start with Beethoven......
> 
> 7th and 8th Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


......and again this morning!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Jessye Norman (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone).


----------



## haydnguy

Now...

*Scriabin*

Complete Symphonies

Ricardo Muti
The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various concertos part one of two this morning.

The ten _Strathclyde Concertos_ came about as a request from the since-abolished Strathclyde Regional Council and served a joint purpose, as music to be performed in its own right and also as a teaching aid in local schools - a young local composer and the designated soloist would visit the schools in turn, providing analytical breakdowns of each concerto from both a compositional and performing perspective (which to me sounds like a great idea - I think Leonard Bernstein would have approved of such a project). The trumpet concerto wasn't part of the _Strathclyde_ series but sits easily amongst the others.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_ for oboe and orchestra (1987):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_ for cello and orchestra (1988):



Concerto for trumpet and orchestra (1988):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and orchestra (1989):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):


----------



## Hiawatha

John Stainer - The Crucifixion:


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius/ Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, H140/ Delius: Sea Drift

Peter Pears, John Shirley-Quirk, Yvonne Minton

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, BBC Chorus, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten, Richard Hickox, Adrian Boult.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"The Seafarer", viola concerto no. 2 by Sally Beamish, written in 2001. She received the Award for Inspiration at the British Composer Awards in 2018.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année

and other late piano works

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Now...
> 
> *Scriabin*
> 
> Complete Symphonies
> 
> Ricardo Muti
> The Philadelphia Orchestra


As a Scriabin big collector and scholar, I say YES to this one. I'm not Riccardo's fan (I'm not fan of the Italian directors generally, so this statement is without any value as extreme personal. Muti is BIG conductor) but I liked his 1st, which, for me, is the base of any Scriabin evaluation. The PO also (HUGE Orchestra) has contributed a lot to this circle. Brilliant is a very peculiar label for me as collector. It makes very good productions, or sh... productions. (generally speaking). I have noticed this from my Master's buys, (mainly) and few other composers, where I buy without quality criteria just to listen and enjoy the music. This recoding is very OK. No problems and no money out of the window. Very well done, my friend!


----------



## Duncan

Hiawatha said:


> John Stainer - The Crucifixion:


Thanks for posting this - I wasn't aware of this version - my only experience with this title is this which I quite like -









*And They Came To A Place Named Gethsemane -*






*The Agony -*






*Processional To Calvary -*






*And When They Were Come -*






*The Mystery Of The Divine Humiliation -*






*He Made Himself Of No Reputation -*






*The Majesty Of The Divine Humiliation -*






*And As Moses Lifted Up The Serpent -*






*God So Loved The World -*






*Litany Of The Passion -*






*Jesus Said, 'Father, Forgive Them' -*






*So Thou Liftest Thy Divine Petition -*






*The Mystery Of Intercession -*






*And One Of The Malefactors -*






*The Adoration Of The Crucified -*






*When Jesus Therefore Saw His Mother -*






*Is It Nothing To You? -*






*The Appeal Of The Crucified -*






*After This, Jesus Knowing That All Things Were Now Accomplished -*






*For The Love Of Jesus -*


----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
*Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra- Osmo Vänskä conducting.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ That one is, I think, the best of Vanska's excellent second traversal of the Sibelius symphonies.

Meanwhile, I suppose I couldn't say that this is my favourite Don but over the past year it has been the one I turn to when I want to hear it. The recitative is quite extensive but it isn't ritualised: it sounds like real theatre and, although I can't understand a word, it somehow never drags ... and this is a performance that is wonderfully and excitingly paced.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:






Heavy stuff.


----------



## Common Listener

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia
> 
> Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra- Daniel Barenboim conducting.


I've got this one - really good. (Currently listening to Robert Taub's not-great version of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, though.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Orphée


----------



## flamencosketches

^Robert Taub has a Beethoven sonata cycle offering through that MC Classical Library we were discussing in my other thread. I think I'm going to pass on it. It will be hard for anyone to top Kempff and Schnabel in my eyes, anyway.









Currently the Stravinsky. Killer performance from all forces.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré*

CD 1

Sonata For Violin And Piano No.1 In A Major, Op.15 
Sonata For Violin And Piano No.2 In E Minor, Op.108 
Berceuse For Violin And Piano In D Major, Op.16
Romance For Violin And Piano In B Flat Major, Op.28
Morceau De Lecture A Vue For Violin And Piano
Sicilienne For Cello And Piano In G Minor, Op.78
Elegie For Cello And Piano In C Minor, Op.24
Elegie Pour Violoncelle Et Piano En Ut Mineur, Op.24


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116846


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Douze morceaux
Souvenir de Hapsal
Valse-scherzo Nos. 1 and 2
Capriccio
Valse-caprice

Mami Shikimori, piano

2017


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Tassilone" (Fasolis/Decca)
Castello - Two Sonatas from "Sonate concertate, in stil moderno" (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Striggio - Motet: Ecce beatem lucem (Hollingworth/Decca)
Bertali - Three Sonatas (Wilson/cpo)
Corelli - Trumpet Sonata in D (Keavy/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Cantatas.

Ascension Oratorio 'Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen', BWV11/ Cantata BWV37 'Wer da glaubet und getauft wird'/
Cantata BWV43 'Gott fähret auf mit Jauchzen'/Cantata BWV128 'Auf Christi Himmelfahrt allein'

Nancy Argenta, Robin Blaze, Michael Chance, Christopher Genz, Reinhard Hagen, Anthony Rolfe Johnson & Stephen Varcoe

The Monteverdi Choir & The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Closing the Easter days.


----------



## skywachr

flamencosketches said:


> The Borodin Quartet is great in Shostakovich. I don't believe I have heard any of Borodin the composer's quartets, I've heard good things about them.
> .


When you listen to this particular Borodin Quartet (No. 2) you will be astonished to hear the melody of a very popular ballad stolen from it in whole cloth. I will not spoil it for you by telling you which one.

By your screen name I see that we see both are fans of great jazz as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116846
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*
> 
> Douze morceaux
> Souvenir de Hapsal
> Valse-scherzo Nos. 1 and 2
> Capriccio
> Valse-caprice
> 
> Mami Shikimori, piano
> 
> 2017


I really like these newer Naxos covers with the images that encompass the whole cover.

You know, I haven't heard any of Tchaikovsky's solo piano music. His first concerto is nice (Richter is a killer here). But maybe it'd help me appreciate his other music more.


----------



## flamencosketches

skywachr said:


> When you listen to this particular Borodin Quartet (No. 2) you will be astonished to hear the melody of a very popular ballad stolen from it in whole cloth. I will not spoil it for you by telling you which one.
> 
> By your screen name I see that we see both are fans of great jazz as well.


Welcome to the boards! Great to meet another Miles fan. According to myself, he is in the running with any of the composers we talk about, if such things are to be compared.

So I've heard, about the plagiarism. I will try and give that quartet a listen later on today. Kind of on a quartets kick lately.

For example, current listening:









Bartók's 2nd string quartet in A minor (... nominally. This one is almost as chromatic as those to follow)

Loving this Emerson cycle. Highly recommended to any fan of Bartók, or any fan of great string quartets.


----------



## agoukass

The 78 RPM Years (Pieces by Boccherini, Schumann, Chopin, Prokofiev, and others) 

Gregor Piatigorsky

Victor Pavlovsky
Ivor Newton
Ralph Berkowitz


----------



## skywachr

flamencosketches said:


> Welcome to the boards! Great to meet another Miles fan. According to myself, he is in the running with any of the composers we talk about, if such things are to be compared.
> 
> So I've heard, about the plagiarism. I will try and give that quartet a listen later on today. Kind of on a quartets kick lately.
> 
> For example, current listening:
> 
> View attachment 116847
> 
> 
> Bartók's 2nd string quartet in A minor (... nominally. This one is almost as chromatic as those to follow)
> 
> Loving this Emerson cycle. Highly recommended to any fan of Bartók, or any fan of great string quartets.


Thanks. I will definitely have a listen to these Bartok quartets. Yes, I agree, Miles is up there with the best. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Currentzis. This may have been his first CD?


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Timo Andres and the Metropolis Ensemble conducted by Andrew Cyr-'Home Stretch'
> 
> This album consists of three works-an original piece by the pianist (Home Stretch) a 're composition' of Mozart's 26th Piano Concerto and finally a 'paraphrasing' of themes by Brian Eno......
> 
> all impressive and very beguiling but the Eno piece stands out for me, taking me back 40 years to when as a student I listened with real appreciation to Another Green World and Before and after Science-this reworking by Andres really is intriguing!
> 
> Inspired by this I will be returning to Philip Glass over the next few days-he reworked Bowie pieces that were largely a result of his collaboration with Eno and I would enjoy comparing.
> 
> Once again-thanks to pmsummer for his post where he highlighted this CD.


_since having come into possession of this particular recording I have found myself listening to it repeatedly and it is (obviously in my opinion) quite superb, representing an original and inspiring conjunction of minimalism, Mozart and Brian Eno and emerging very much with a distinct personality.......and as I have already stated serving as an inspiration to revisit the music of both Glass and Eno....oh and also getting hold of a Richard Goode/Orpheus C.O. recording of two Mozart concertos _


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of Abbado's really first rate Brahms ...


----------



## Hiawatha

Germaine Tailleferre - Concertino pour Harpe et Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Cécile Chaminade - Konzertstuck:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Seavaigers: Concerto for Fiddle, Scottish Lever Harp and Strings by Sally Beamish from 2011. Today I really liked to listen to her music


----------



## Malx

Disc one of this box which contains what for me at least seemed a strange combo of Cello and Organ. All short pieces from a wide range of composers: 
Girolamo Frescobaldi, Alessandro Marcello, J S Bach, G F Handel, Louis de Caix d'Hervelois, Joseph Rheinberger, Camille Saint-Saens.

Mstislav Rostropovich accompanied by Herbert Tachezi on Organ & Harpsichord.


----------



## Andolink

*Allan Pettersson*: _Symphony No. 9_ (1970)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert*
_Quartet No. 14 in D minor/"Death and the Maiden"
Quartet No. 12 in C minor D703 "Quartettsatz"_

The Juilliard Quartet

This CD is a probably the upteenth reissue, no liner notes.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to the serenades from this wonderful set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various concertos part two of two this evening.

Two _concertante_ works conspicuous by their absence are the two violin concertos. The first has been recorded once, with Isaac Stern/Previn/RPO (which I don't have) and the second has not been recorded at all yet. A new release featuring both of Max's VCs would be very welcome.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwinds and string orchestra (1994):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ for orchestra (1996):










Concerto for piccolo and orchestra (1996):
Concerto for piano and orchestra (1997):


----------



## Dimace

I could say that the April is Beethoven's month. Many recordings and a thread dedicated to his symphonies. As a German school lover I'm very pleased of the efficiency, the quality and the number of suggestions I saw. For a not German musical forum very impressive! Despite this we have missed some very important points. One (Symphonies Circle) will be revealed in the end of the month. The other point is the absence of Beethoven's most illustrious work from our presentations. I speak for* the Choral Fantasy in C for Piano, Choir and Orchestra!* This, my dear friends, is the CROWN of Beethoven's works! The BEST and most completed music piece, maybe in the history of music. The OLNY work (despite is quite short) which masterfully combines a Super Piano concerto, a fantastic orchestral work and a choral part which is up the standards of the one we have in the 9th Symphony. The Greatest was very proud for this work. The public embraced it with a lot of enthusiasm. It is good for us to know this work and to honor it, as a creation of unbelievable beauty and grace.

Here we have the BEST performance in the history. Responsible for this are the Americans (You my friends)* The Malboro Orchestra and chorus (for the 50 years of the festival) with Peter Serkin conductor and the Rudolf in piano! * Put in the equation *the BEST 4th concerto I've ever heard* (With Alexander Schneider conducting) and we have something unique.

The quality of the sound is INTERSTELLAR! FFF the SACDs and the Esoteric. The Malboro and the Sony have invested for this production. Despite it is live the quality has no equal!









*_No comment for the 2nd CD with Dvorak and Janacek. I have no idea what happens there. My feeling says that must be good... _


----------



## agoukass

Bach and Leopold Sylvius Weiss: Works for Guitar 

Narciso Yepes


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Sally Beamish. Whitescape and Sangsters.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Sonatae a violino Solo *
Hélène Schmitt - Jan Krigovsky - Stephan Rath - Jörg Andreas Bötticher


----------



## Guest

No.3. Very intense.


----------



## Joe B

Pierre Boulez leading the BBC Singers and BBC Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Nightingale":


----------



## flamencosketches

Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection", Georg Solti/London Symphony Orchestra. Featuring the recently deceased soprano Heather Harper. I'm listening to this classic recording for the first time in her honor. Actually, I've never heard this symphony before.

It seems that some are not so fond of Solti's Mahler. To me, he is a great conductor, one of my favorites, and can do no wrong... or not so? In any case I am enjoying it so far...


----------



## skywachr

*Music for art restoration*









Franz Berwald
Piano Quintets No. 1 and No. 2
The Benthien Quintet

Nonesuch

This Swedish composer born in 1796 will be sure to astonish most. Wonderful and remarkably avant-garde work by a composer who is hardly a household name. Beautifully performed. Won't disappoint.









Ferdinand Hiller
Concerto for Piano
Joachim Raff
Concerto for Piano
Michael Ponti
Hamburg Symphony conducted by Richard Kapp

Candide

Another positive surprise to experience in every way. Quite especially the Raff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116871


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi, conductor

2019

I'm a little late in playing this newly released CD for Easter, but I just got it today. I prefer the orchestral version of this work, and this is a very nice recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B Flat major, op. 60: Charles Mackerras, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony # 6 in F major, "Pastoral": Charles Mackerras, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116868
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection", Georg Solti/London Symphony Orchestra. Featuring the recently deceased soprano Heather Harper. I'm listening to this classic recording for the first time in her honor. Actually, I've never heard this symphony before.
> 
> It seems that some are not so fond of Solti's Mahler. To me, he is a great conductor, one of my favorites, and can do no wrong... or not so? In any case I am enjoying it so far...


Amazingly, I listened to the whole thing. Not bad, not bad! It didn't drag like the (slightly shorter) 8th, but didn't quite have the drive of the 1st, nor the lyrical, thematic richness of 4th. But it was in no short supply of emotional intensity. Well done. I don't even recognize myself anymore... I guess I'm a Mahler guy now.


----------



## skywachr

*Strange bedfellows*









World premiere recording of
Hindemith Violin Concerto and
Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3
Joseph Fuchs
Goossens conducting LSO

A beautiful 60 year old recording on Everest using 35mm tape


----------



## Joe B

Tracks 8-13 - Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers and the Will Todd Trio in Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Guest

I found this on Qobuz today. It's only in standard CD resolution, but man does it sound good! I can only imagine how the SACD sounds, but at the current $335, I'm not likely to find out. Her playing is excellent, too.


----------



## StrE3ss

Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue
Pinnock









Rosbaud, Wagner


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Philippe Verdelot - (c. 1480 to 1485 -c. 1530 to 1532)*

*Verdelot - Madrigals for a Tudor King*

*Clare Wilkinson, Robert MacDonald & Lynda Sayce
Alamire, David Skinner*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Baptist Cramer 
(24 February 1771 - 16 April 1858)

Johann Baptist Cramer (1771-1858):
Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.16
Piano Concerto No.7 in E major, op.56
Piano Concerto No.8 in D minor, op.70

Howard Shelley - piano & direction
London Mozart Players


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas: D.845 and D. 850

Christian Zacharias .


----------



## Littlephrase

Bartók- Cantata Profana, or The Nine Enchanted Stags (Ferencsik)


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert* - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎- The Symphonies
Label:TELDEC ‎- 4509-91184-2
Format:4 × CD 
Released:1993

I'm not crazy about Teldec's digital recording (ditto for DG). The high-end is not detailed and the midrange sounds "honky" and hard.

On the other hand, performance by Harnoncourt/RCO are tops!


----------



## agoukass

Guitarra Catalana (Works by Llobet, Pujol, Segovia, Mompou, and others) 

Narciso Yepes


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Sonata No. 12 In A Flat Major, Op. 26
Sonata No. 16 In G Major, Op. 31, No. 1_

Wilhelm Kempff, piano

Decca Gold Label Series

From the Liner Notes:

While the piano sonatas are ideally approached in conjunction with _all_ of Beethoven's music, they are illuminating in themselves simply because they include masterpieces from each of the important periods of his development. The much discussed "periods" of Beethoven do not, of course, fall into the tidy arrangements that the expression might imply; a work from a given period frequently projects startling, unmistakable premonitions of a more mature style and inversely, a major work of a later period often suggests a mellowed, almost nostalgic reflection of an earlier one. (The "Pathétique" Sonata is an example of the former, the Eighth Symphony an example of the latter.) But the three-phase division in Beethoven's music., if applied flexibly, is convenient, illuminating and significantly reflected by the piano sonatas . . . William Flanagan


----------



## 13hm13

My fave of Furty's three symphs ...









Furtwängler* - Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Symphony No. 2
Label:Teldec Classics ‎- 0927 43495 2
Format:2 × CD, Album 
Released:2002
December 12-15, 2001, Orchestra Hall, Chicago, USA.

Hang on ... it's a long one at (81:68)!!


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Light Awakening by Per Nørgård before I do anything at all


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Maureen Forrester (contralto)

Boys Chorus Of The St. Willibrord Church, Netherlands Radio Chorus,

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink

Recorded: 1966-05-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam.


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 in Dm. Bernstein New York

I have been reluctant to hear this symphony based on my Western notion that this is Soviet Propaganda after he self suppressed Symphony No. 4 and this was his political rehab tour. This is from 1959 Summer Salzburg two years before the first performance of the ‘rediscovered’ Number 4. There is lots of the composer’s anti Stalin irony in this piece... lots of snare like percussions even every once in a while in the beautiful first movement. That dissonance bugs me in ways too long for this reply. But in its moments of freedom you get the sense that this composer was going to wait the occupation out and send messages from the underground and every once in a while from the above ground when the weather report was favorable.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - symphonic works part one of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
_Sinfonia Concertante_ for chamber orchestra (1982):



_Sinfonietta Accademica_ for chamber orchestra (1983):










Symphony no.1 (1976):










Symphony no.2 (1980):


----------



## flamencosketches

MozartsGhost said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _Sonata No. 12 In A Flat Major, Op. 26
> Sonata No. 16 In G Major, Op. 31, No. 1_
> 
> Wilhelm Kempff, piano
> 
> Decca Gold Label Series
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> While the piano sonatas are ideally approached in conjunction with _all_ of Beethoven's music, they are illuminating in themselves simply because they include masterpieces from each of the important periods of his development. The much discussed "periods" of Beethoven do not, of course, fall into the tidy arrangements that the expression might imply; a work from a given period frequently projects startling, unmistakable premonitions of a more mature style and inversely, a major work of a later period often suggests a mellowed, almost nostalgic reflection of an earlier one. (The "Pathétique" Sonata is an example of the former, the Eighth Symphony an example of the latter.) But the three-phase division in Beethoven's music., if applied flexibly, is convenient, illuminating and significantly reflected by the piano sonatas . . . William Flanagan


I always felt the same way about the Pathétique. Quite ahead of its time.

Current:


----------



## Enthusiast

Colin M said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 in Dm. Bernstein New York
> 
> I have been reluctant to hear this symphony based on my Western notion that this is Soviet Propaganda after he self suppressed Symphony No. 4 and this was his political rehab tour. This is from 1959 Summer Salzburg two years before the first performance of the 'rediscovered' Number 4. There is lots of the composer's anti Stalin irony in this piece... lots of snare like percussions even every once in a while in the beautiful first movement. That dissonance bugs me in ways too long for this reply. But in its moments of freedom you get the sense that this composer was going to wait the occupation out and send messages from the underground and every once in a while from the above ground when the weather report was favorable.


I don't think Shostakovich 5 is Soviet propaganda. It might have been an attempt on the composer's part to win critical acclaim in an environment where music criticism was controlled by ideologues and a bad review could be bad for a composer's health. It is ironic that we who decry that situation have long been in love with the work that Shostakovich put forward in response to it. But I don't think that belittles the work. I hear it as sincere and also hear it as by the same composer as the unfinished 4th. I do think Bernstein's recording - the one you listened to - does an excellent job with it.

In any case, I'm not sure it makes sense to divide the symphonies into the ones that are Soviet propaganda and the ones that are supposed to be anti-Stalin propaganda. 5 was popular with us long before Shostakovich's other works became at all familiar. It's eschewing of modernist traits worked well for us, too. Another Shostakovich work that became widely known in the West was the Lenningrad but this was during WW2 - it was used very much as a propaganda piece, albeit _our_ propaganda - and when the war was over it came to be heard as too simplistic and too long, and was more or less ignored. A few other Shostakovich symphonies are tainted with the charge of "propaganda" but these are mostly mere musical depictions of stirring national (Soviet) historical stories. Many composers have used heroic national stories as a subject for their music and we don't call them propaganda.


----------



## Duncan

*Bach, J S: Keyboard Concertos Nos. 1-7 BWV1052-1058*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1062*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## Dimace

What I can say for Dmitri is: ALL his symphonies till the 7th (Leningrad) and, maybe, the 8th, are VERY GOOD! With the ninth is starting something I can not explain: (I'm not expert in his music) From bad to worse! The 12th is almost (example) unacceptable for the high standards of this big composer. (Very nice posts from Colin M and the Enthusiast. They helped a lot!)


----------



## flamencosketches

^Interesting, I haven't heard his later symphonies... I wonder what happened... His later string quartets, at least, are incredible.

Current listening:









Quite good so far... strikes me as somewhere between Scriabin and Brahms.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I always felt the same way about the Pathétique. Quite ahead of its time.
> 
> Current:
> 
> View attachment 116909


The Pathetique is structural very special. A 4 part sonata where the 1st part (grave) is coming between the repetition in the middle of the 1st part to drive to a Da Capo, which, after his end is driving to dominant. Very interesting structure of a quite late sonata (Beethoven is already death) which is THE EXAMPLE of the ALL AROUND STRONG SONATA. (all the parts are equal important)

*almost every Mozart's and Haydn's sonata has a weak(er) third part... (in comparison with the 1st and 2nd) Liszt resolved this problem with a new sonata "form" (quasi fantasia Technik let us say...) where the partition plays almost no role and everything (structural) depends on the tonality. Genial!! (and he saved his musical fame... No one can imitate the Greatest!)


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## flamencosketches

Currently the 3rd of the 5 pieces, "Farben". This is beautiful. For some reason, I hear shades of Debussy here. Anyway, these pieces are leaving more of an impression on me than they did the first time around.


----------



## Colin M

Enthusiast said:


> I don't think Shostakovich 5 is Soviet propaganda. It might have been an attempt on the composer's part to win critical acclaim in an environment where music criticism was controlled by ideologues and a bad review could be bad for a composer's health. It is ironic that we who decry that situation have long been in love with the work that Shostakovich put forward in response to it. But I don't think that belittles the work. I hear it as sincere and also hear it as by the same composer as the unfinished 4th. I do think Bernstein's recording - the one you listened to - does an excellent job with it.
> 
> In any case, I'm not sure it makes sense to divide the symphonies into the ones that are Soviet propaganda and the ones that are supposed to be anti-Stalin propaganda. 5 was popular with us long before Shostakovich's other works became at all familiar. It's eschewing of modernist traits worked well for us, too. Another Shostakovich work that became widely known in the West was the Lenningrad but this was during WW2 - it was used very much as a propaganda piece, albeit _our_ propaganda - and when the war was over it came to be heard as too simplistic and too long, and was more or less ignored. A few other Shostakovich symphonies are tainted with the charge of "propaganda" but these are mostly mere musical depictions of stirring national (Soviet) historical stories. Many composers have used heroic national stories as a subject for their music and we don't call them propaganda.


 Enthusiast I agree with all of this. I am coming to realize that Shostakovich remained true to his inner self and occasionally shouted out his national pride a la Sibelius and Beethoven Smetana and countless others. He shouted out the good things even at times of extreme duress... and sniped at the bad things when he could.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 116919
> 
> 
> Currently the 3rd of the 5 pieces, "Farben". This is beautiful. For some reason, I hear shades of Debussy here. Anyway, these pieces are leaving more of an impression on me than they did the first time around.


I saw Boulez and I said : Here is my dearest Enthusiast! And then, surprise, I see your name! :lol:

Right now: *Franck Symphonic Variations, with Eduardo Pueyo! *The Spaniard is THE Franck interpreter!


----------



## Enthusiast

I'll have a Boulez day for you, soon. Half will be his wonderful music and half will be his wonderful conducting (I may include his Bruckner 8 - one of the best of this work)!


----------



## flamencosketches

What is an example of a great Boulez composition? I have only heard Le marteau sans maître. 

I adore his conducting.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ There was a good thread on the subject and I can't do better than direct you to it.

https://www.talkclassical.com/58857-boulez-composed-some-great.html?highlight=boulez


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ There was a good thread on the subject and I can't do better than direct you to it.
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/58857-boulez-composed-some-great.html?highlight=boulez


Well I certainly appreciate it. Going to look thru this when I can


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I'll have a Boulez day for you, soon. Half will be his wonderful music and half will be his wonderful conducting (I may include his Bruckner 8 - one of the best of this work)!


Please make only the second half! :lol:

I'm waiting for this day! Very happy to participate (in the conducting part)


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Répons
Dialoque de l'ombre double

My experience is simply that listening without expectation is the best way to access the musical world of Boulez.
Répons is a composition I really like.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.


----------



## Littlephrase

Dimace said:


> What I can say for Dmitri is: ALL his symphonies till the 7th (Leningrad) and, maybe, the 8th, are VERY GOOD! With the ninth is starting something I can not explain: (I'm not expert in his music) From bad to worse! The 12th is almost (example) unacceptable for the high standards of this big composer. (Very nice posts from Colin M and the Enthusiast. They helped a lot!)


Simply can't agree with this. The 2nd and 3rd symphonies are just as bad, if not worse than the 12th.

Symphonies 9 through 11 and 13 through 15 are really quite fantastic. There was no big drop in quality.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> What is an example of a great Boulez composition? I have only heard Le marteau sans maître.
> 
> I adore his conducting.


Listen to this exciting piece,enjoy !


----------



## Vasks

_While #8 hits many good emotional buttons, some of the material is rather simplistic and overused. Not my favorite of his 15!_


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*

_Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> I saw it on marktplaats and I immediate responded using the giving telephone-number.An old lady from den Haag answered the phone and told me that her husband read the book of Maarten 't Hart and was curious to hear the cantatas.The lady went to a recordshop and bought the complete expensive 2000 edition as a present for her beloved husband.
> Only 3 or 4 CD's he listened and the whole bunch of boxes were stored up for years.
> The lady hesitaded to sell it,it was too heavy for her and she has to think about it.A few days later her son in law was visiting her and offered to bring the Cd's to me for 50 euros.
> So for 100 euros I was in the seventh heaven.:angel:


Great, I love Marktplaats for stuff like this. Great story and hilarious too. Imagine this woman walking into this record store in the golden days of the CD, buying the Mount Everest of CD-collections by impulse :lol: And then they were looking at this untouched waste of money for 20 years :clap:

Good that it now finally came to the right place:clap: and for a very nice price too:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## chill782002

Wetz - Symphony No 2

Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz

Recorded 1999

Excellent stuff, sounds like a lost late Bruckner symphony.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4. Alsop/Sao Paulo Symphony. Excellent performance and recording as is Alsop's entire Prokofiev series. Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

The critics were often lukewarm about this set but I have always loved it and few versions of the works here please me as much as Pinnock's do (perhaps Fischer's are as good, different though they are). Listened to symphonies 35, 38, 39, 59, 26 and 49 ... and only stopped when I had to.


----------



## Dimace

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Simply can't agree with this. The 2nd and 3rd symphonies are just as bad, if not worse than the 12th.
> 
> Symphonies 9 through 11 and 13 through 15 are really quite fantastic. There was no big drop in quality.


The early symphonies of any composer is logical to be weaker as the later. (many exceptions here…) The 12th is a awful, meaningless, propagandistic work. This, as always, is my PERSONAL opinion. It is possible to be a masterpiece, its value I have not understood. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116925


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Emil Gilels, piano

Even though this 1996 compilation is incomplete, it is currently my favorite set.

I read that Berta Reingbald, Gilels's piano teacher in his youth in Odesa, tragically took her own life in 1944 in fear of anti-Semitic persecution.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Violin Concertos*


----------



## Manxfeeder

NLAdriaan said:


> Great, I love Marktplaats for stuff like this. Great story and hilarious too. Imagine this woman walking into this record store in the golden days of the CD, buying the Mount Everest of CD-collections by impulse :lol: And then they were looking at this untouched waste of money for 20 years.


That's the reason my wife and daughter don't buy music for me. They give me Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gluck*

Small step from Boulez to Gluck.

1956 mono


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's the reason my wife and daughter don't buy music for me. They give me Amazon gift cards.


They learned their lesson too ? :lol:


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> What I can say for Dmitri is: ALL his symphonies till the 7th (Leningrad) and, maybe, the 8th, are VERY GOOD! With the ninth is starting something I can not explain: (I'm not expert in his music) From bad to worse! The 12th is almost (example) unacceptable for the high standards of this big composer. (Very nice posts from Colin M and the Enthusiast. They helped a lot!)


If you look at the entire output of DSCH, you find an exceptional wide range of music. He started off with light music, like a Russian Gershwin, he wrote a lot of Film music (like the Russian John Williams) and then he wrote his Symphonies, String Quartets and his Russian version of 'Wohltemperiertes Klavier', very serious music.

His last symphonies 'post Stalin' are indeed quite different from the earlier ones, he could leave the obligatory parade and propaganda music out. To me, his 13th and 14th especially are the most moving works of all, but they require a different approach. It is chamber music with serious vocal parts. In fact you might as well call them song cycles, the symphonic forms are gone. As many great composers before him, DSCH experimented and looked for new directions. But they are all DSCH signature pieces, you immediately recognize him.

I don't understand your statement that his late works would have lower standards and would even be 'unacceptable'. As Mahler, Schubert, Bruckner, Beethoven have shown us, later works generally loose in loudness, but gain in depth and freedom of form. Such is also the case with DSCH. Even your beloved Liszt wrote his seven last words in a total different style from his other work. For me, the later, more abstract and more individual works of almost any great composer are more interesting then his mainstream work. And this sure goes for DSCH.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445),Benda, Franz: Flute Concerto in E minor/Frederick II: Flute Concerto No. 3 in C major/ Quantz: Flute Concerto in G major

Patrick Gallois (flute)

Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> If you look at the entire output of DSCH, you find an exceptional wide range of music. He started off with light music, like a Russian Gershwin, he wrote a lot of Film music (like the Russian John Williams) and then he wrote his Symphonies, String Quartets and his Russian version of 'Wohltemperiertes Klavier', very serious music.
> 
> His last symphonies 'post Stalin' are indeed quite different from the earlier ones, he could leave the obligatory parade and propaganda music out. To me, his 13th and 14th especially are the most moving works of all, but* they require a different approach. *It is chamber music with serious vocal parts. In fact you might as well call them song cycles, the symphonic forms are gone. As many great composers before him, DSCH experimented and looked for new directions. But they are all DSCH signature pieces, you immediately recognize him.
> 
> I don't understand your statement that his late works would have lower standards and would even be 'unacceptable'. As Mahler, Schubert, Bruckner, Beethoven have shown us, later works generally loose in loudness, but gain in depth and freedom of form. Such is also the case with DSCH. Even your beloved Liszt wrote his seven last words in a total different style from his other work. For me, the later, more abstract and more individual works of almost any great composer are more interesting then his mainstream work. And this sure goes for DSCH.


Maybe, my good friend, I didn't find the different approach you have mentioned. I like the early Dmitri, because I understand his music. If I don't understand something, how can I love it? Thanks for the answer! (I will try again with his late symphonies... I have already presented you two new, massive, circles or Dmitri. Certainly these could change my mind)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> The 12th is a awful, meaningless, propagandistic work.


I think you are in the majority for thinking that but I have always liked the piece, in part for its relative brevity. I think it is an excellent piece of scene painting: listening to it is almost cinematic but without a film. It doesn't bother me that the version of events it portrays distort history. So do most historical films, wherever they are made. It doesn't really matter to me now that it was written as propaganda as the events it pictures were already long in the past so the "propaganda" is akin merely to other heroic epics from other nationalistic composers.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Cello Concerto
Bloch: Schelomo 

Mstislav Rostropovich
Orchestre National de France / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

The late ones today.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> Maybe, my good friend, I didn't find the different approach you have mentioned. I like the early Dmitri, because I understand his music. If I don't understand something, how can I love it? Thanks for the answer! (I will try again with his late symphonies... I have already present you two new, massive, circles or Dmitri. Certainly these could change my mind)


I can recommend Kondrashin and Bayerischen Rundfunk in 13 (CD difficult to find outside Japan, yt audio of Russian recording here:



)) and Currentzis and his Siberian crew AnimaEterna in 14(stunning audio example of part II:



). Alternatively. Gergiev in 14 (



). But note the big difference with Currentzis in part II, in favour of Currentzis. If Currentzis does not draw you into the 14th, no one will.


----------



## Enthusiast

My daily Brahms symphony from Abbado. Very few conductors do Brahms this well and few are as distinctive.


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> I can recommend Kondrashin and Bayerischen Rundfunk in 13 (CD difficult to find outside Japan, yt audio of Russian recording here:
> 
> 
> 
> )) and Currentzis and his Siberian crew AnimaEterna in 14(stunning audio example of part II:
> 
> 
> 
> ). Alternatively. Gergiev in 14 (
> 
> 
> 
> ). But note the big difference with Currentzis in part II, in favour of Currentzis. If Currentzis does not draw you into the 14th, no one will.


I don't like very much Valery. I like a lot Thodoros. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## deprofundis

Ahh.. Breathtaking release , for now, one of the smartest Jordi Savall Recording: Henricus Isaac -Nel tempo di Lorenzo de Medicis & Maximillian 1 of know guys ,i most rated this a solid 10\10 deserve of award this CD whit a bright shining honorable mark of distinction I invented ,a gold deprofundis award,as if i endorse this recording, it's not some bull, I'm honest, I'm poor so, in the end, no one pay me to lie or sponserize me ok,so put your trust in I the boy speaking please acknowledge an listen to this or Perrish of a horrible death eternal torment in hell, deprofundis toss a joke in there, Epicurean humor: Les petits rires de la vie en forme des gros= small touches of laughter equal in the end barrel of laughs. As much as I'm some serious tedious classical renaissance credo and medieval lore too super nerd(this said in a non-pejorative way), think of the winner Nerd in Film,_ Revenge of the nerds_ great: Gilbert a successful nerd of the flock and mentor of Lewis an aspiring success nerd, who want to make it, become a Gilbert, Buddy holly icon of rock & roll, think of the wonderful Orville Riddenbacker Pop-Corn kingpin who made a fortune whit sweet buttery sweet taste: tiphat: Merci, Thanks, Danke, Grazie, Arigato, Gracias, Salamat ect you get the picture, everyone,deprofundis honor the ''Les biens pensants de ce monde de Bon gôut qui ont de la classe= translation would go like this, the goodwill thinkers of taste who are class act, fine ladies & Gentlemen please have a pleasant day shall we?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - symphonic works part two of two tonight.

Symphony no.3 (1984):



Symphony no.4 (1989):










Symphony no.5 (1994):



Symphony no.6 (1996):


----------



## Bourdon

*Strauss*


----------



## Littlephrase

Listened to the Violin Concertos from this set, Friedman and Perlman being the respective soloists. Now on to Symphony 2, which is a brutal and dissonant masterpiece, a stark contrast to the pastiche of the "Classical" First Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O. performing Myaskovsky.

17th, 21st Symphonies and the Salutatory Overture.


----------



## Itullian

Great discs.
Oh, how I wish this quartet would record a Beethoven cycle!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Simon Keenlyside and Bryn Terfel, _Ave Verum Corpus_, Karl Jenkins


----------



## KenOC

At the suggestion of @EdwardBast, listening to Myaskovsky's 9th Symphony. Yes, I like this much better than the 21st!


----------



## flamencosketches

New Vienna String Quartet ft. Evelyn Lear - Schoenberg String Quartet No.2.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Of all the 9ths out there, this one should be reserved for when you are locked in a room and this is the only recording available and it's something to listen to to distract you as you gnaw off your arm to get out of the shackles. Otherwise, I'd say pass on it.


----------



## NLAdriaan

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 116925
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Piano Sonatas
> 
> Emil Gilels, piano
> 
> Even though this 1996 compilation is incomplete, it is currently my favorite set.
> 
> I read that Berta Reingbald, Gilels's piano teacher in his youth in Odesa, tragically took her own life in 1944 in fear of anti-Semitic persecution.


I agree, perfect base to start off and fill the empty spots with favourites (however, why would we always need a complete cycle)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> I think you are in the majority for thinking that but I have always liked the piece, in part for its relative brevity. I think it is an excellent piece of scene painting: listening to it is almost cinematic but without a film. It doesn't bother me that the version of events it portrays distort history. So do most historical films, wherever they are made. It doesn't really matter to me now that it was written as propaganda as the events it pictures were already long in the past so the "propaganda" is akin merely to other heroic epics from other nationalistic composers.


I like this symphony too. I attended two concerts last year of this work, and wow! Smashing experiences!


----------



## Dimace

I have noticed a great love for the ''early'' German School of music. I don't like very much its music (I believe that some composers were composing very much to have high quality) but, as a collector, I have hundreds of works of this period. It was coincidence that one of these days I came to *Michael Haydn,* who is brother of Joseph (the third brother is the Johann. Johann was a Tenor. He made the best job...)

Michael, like his famous brother, has composed A LOT! And, believe me, at the same level with Joseph. Why his brother is well known and he isn't is a mystery to me. (it seems that also in this time they had marketing to promote artists. :lol

Here I have his Requiem for you. A good work (I like Requiems, generally speaking...) with a lot of pathos and good melodies. I believe you will enjoy it. (*the Liszt CO is very good, though a small one.* The soloists and the maestro also OK. I have only two copies of this work and I can not say more about the quality).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All the Ends of the World by Judith Weir. Never heard her before but wasn't expecting anything so traditional.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I have noticed a great love for the ''early'' German School of music. I don't like very much its music (I believe that some composers were composing very much to have high quality) but, as a collector, I have hundreds of works of this period. It was coincidence that one of these days I came to *Michael Haydn,* who is brother of Joseph (the third brother is the Johann. Johann was a Tenor. He made the best job...)
> 
> Michael, like his famous brother, has composed A LOT! And, believe me, at the same level with Joseph. Why his brother is well known and he isn't is a mystery to me. (it seems that also in this time they had marketing to promote artists. :lol
> 
> Here I have his Requiem for you. A good work (I like Requiems, generally speaking...) with a lot of pathos and good melodies. I believe you will enjoy it. (*the Liszt CO is very good, though a small one.* The soloists and the maestro also OK. I have only two copies of this work and I can not say more about the quality).
> 
> View attachment 116949


I find a Requiem is generally not the best place to start with any given composer, if only because it's unlikely to sound representative of that composer's general style and more likely to sound like a requiem. Do you have any other favorite works of his?

I know Michael Haydn was a big influence on the young Mozart.

Currently listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No.17.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Homage a T.S. Eliot*


----------



## Marinera

flamencosketches said:


> ^Interesting, I haven't heard his later symphonies... I wonder what happened... His later string quartets, at least, are incredible.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 116911
> 
> 
> Quite good so far... strikes me as somewhere between Scriabin and Brahms.


His sound is very Russian. Only my opinion


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, op. 125










Erich Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Marinera

……………………………………..


----------



## Andolink

*Klaus Huber*: _Tempora Concerto_ for violin and small orchestra (1970)
Frank Stadler, violin
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
Arturo Tamayo, conductor


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## 13hm13

German engineering at its finest ...
... get it just to test the resolution of your hi-fi system (or phone!) ...









Various ‎- Das Mikrofon
Label:Tacet ‎- 17
Format:CD, Compilation, Stereo 
Country:Germany
Released:1991
Genre:Classical
Style:Classical

Tracklist
01	-Joseph Haydn	Streichquartett Op. 74 Nr.1, 2. Satz	
02	-Johann Strauss Jr.	Egyptischer Marsch Op. 335	
03	-Ludwig van Beethoven	Sonate d-Moll Op. 31 Nr.2, 1. Satz	
04	-Gioacchino Rossini	Petite Messe Solennelle Gloria	
05	-Gioacchino Rossini	Petite Messe Solennelle Crucifixus	
06	-Johann Sebastian Bach	Partita D-Moll Bwv 1004, Giga	
07	-Johann Kaspar Kerll	Toccata Terza In A	
08	-Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach	Sonate C-Moll Wq 161a, 2.Satz	
09	-Franz Schubert	Streichquartett G-Dur Op. 161 D887, 3.Satz	
10	-Hugo Wolf	"Heib` Mich Nicht Reden" Aus Den Goethe-Liedern	
11	-Johann Sebastian Bach	Die Kunst Der Fuge Contrapunctus 9	
12	-Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy	Klaviertrio Op.66 Nr2, 3.Satz	
13	-Richard Rodgers	Blue Moon


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I find a Requiem is generally not the best place to start with any given composer, if only because it's unlikely to sound representative of that composer's general style and more likely to sound like a requiem. Do you have any other favorite works of his?
> 
> I know Michael Haydn was a big influence on the young Mozart.
> 
> Currently listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No.17.


Concerto For Violin And Strings In B Flat Major (one of his best works, they said… Listen to it and make your mind).


----------



## Dimace

marinera said:


> View attachment 116951
> 
> 
> View attachment 116952
> 
> 
> ……………………………………..


*this is music! Super!*


----------



## Common Listener

flamencosketches said:


> I find a Requiem is generally not the best place to start with any given composer, if only because it's unlikely to sound representative of that composer's general style and more likely to sound like a requiem. Do you have any other favorite works of his?
> 
> I know Michael Haydn was a big influence on the young Mozart.


You likely know but he was so big an influence that Mozart added a slow intro to this Michael Haydn work and it became Mozart's Symphony No. "37." 






When I first heard it (on side two of a Schubert cassette) I didn't know that, so just encountered it as a Michael Haydn symphony and, as Dimace said, I wondered why this Mike guy wasn't more famous because I really liked it. It doesn't seem like a plausible "No. 37" but it could be one of some of the 20s or so.


----------



## flamencosketches

BWV 191 "Gloria in excelsis Deo". This cantata was mentioned in a great book that I'm reading, Evening in the Palace of Reason by James R. Gaines, and I had to hear it.

Earlier, I listened to Mahler's 4th (Reiner again, though I really need to branch out into others...) while reading along to the score... that was awesome.


----------



## flamencosketches

Common Listener said:


> You likely know but he was so big an influence that Mozart added a slow intro to this Michael Haydn work and it became Mozart's Symphony No. "37."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard it (on side two of a Schubert cassette) I didn't know that, so just encountered it as a Michael Haydn symphony and, as Dimace said, I wondered why this Mike guy wasn't more famous because I really liked it. It doesn't seem like a plausible "No. 37" but it could be one of some of the 20s or so.


I did know that, but hadn't heard the symphony. Not bad not bad. You're right that it's out of place among Mozart's 30-something symphonies though.


----------



## Common Listener

The M. Haydn caused an association which explains my current listening. As the Haydn may not be up to No. 37, this Abel is in the reverse situation where, IMO, it's beyond the Mozart Symphony No. 3 it was taken for.

Abel - Symphony No. 6 in E flat


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
_BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pierre Fournier - cello
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Of all the 9ths out there, this one should be reserved for when you are locked in a room and this is the only recording available and it's something to listen to distract you as you gnaw off your arm to get out of the shackles. Otherwise, I'd say pass on it.
> 
> View attachment 116946







Someone said to me - "You seem uncharacteristically cheerful today"... which, correct me if I'm wrong, seems vaguely insulting somehow...


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Clément Janequin - (c. 1485 - 1558)*

*Janequin: Elegiac & Picturesque Songs*

*Les Petits Chanteurs du Mont-Royal, Gilbert Patenaude*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## deprofundis

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 116961
> 
> 
> *Clément Janequin - (c. 1485 - 1558)*
> 
> *Janequin: Elegiac & Picturesque Songs*
> 
> *Les Petits Chanteurs du Mont-Royal, Gilbert Patenaude*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *


Goodnight Mollie John, I love Clément Jannequin, French chanson genre in general thank you very much oh distinguished lady, and take care.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12/ String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## flamencosketches

Quite a few different works by now from this set tonight... let's see, the 5 Canons op.16, the Symphony op.21, the 6 Bagatelles op.9, the first Cantata op.29, the 5 Pieces for Orchestra op.10, and now the 3 Little Pieces for Cello and Piano.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart*, Gidon Kremer + Kremerata Baltica ‎- The Complete Violin Concertos
Label:
Nonesuch ‎- 512789-2
Format:2 × CD 
Country:US
Released:2009
Recorded At - Salzburger Festspiele
Recorded At - Haus Für Mozart, Salzburg
Mastered At - MSM Studios


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## 13hm13

That famous Telarc bass and tympani recording technique ... !!!!








Sir Edward Elgar • David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra ‎- Enigma Variations • Cockaigne Overture
Label:Telarc ‎- CD-80192
Series:Telarc Classics -
Format:CD, Album, Stereo 
Country:US; 1989

========









Orchestra: Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: David Zinman
Composer: Edward Elgar
Series:Telarc Classics -
Audio CD (April 23, 2002)


----------



## 13hm13

Christian Zacharias / David Zinman - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ‎- Piano Concertos 23 & 26
Genre:Classical
Year:1991









Credits
Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Conductor - David Zinman
Engineer - Hans Schmid (tracks: 1-3), Horst Kunze (tracks: 4-6)
Executive Producer - Wilhelm Meister
Orchestra - Staatskapelle Dresden (tracks: 1 to 3), Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks (tracks: 4 to 6)
Piano - Christian Zacharias
Producer - Friedrich Welz (tracks: 1-3), Gerd Berg, Heinz Wagner (tracks: 4-6)
Notes
Recording: VI. 1985, Lukaskirche, Dresden (1-3)
1986, Herkulessaal der Residenz, München (4-6


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite
and music by Stravinsky and Prokofiev.

Alexander Ullman (piano)



> Ullman's speed, precision and pellucidity in Stravinsky's virtuosic Three Movements from Petrushka are breathtaking. His Firebird, in Guido Agosti's adaptation, opens with the eclat of the Danse infernale; Prokofiev's Cinderella figures, too.


----------



## agoukass

A mixed bag. Some of the pieces (Sinfonia da Requiem, A Time There Was, Diversions, American Overture) are far more interesting than some others.


----------



## Hiawatha

George Rochberg - Symphony No 3 for Chorus & Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Iannis Xenakis - Rebonds A:


----------



## Hiawatha

José Pablo Moncayo - Huapango:


----------



## Hiawatha

Harrison Birtwistle - Guitar and White Hand:


----------



## Hiawatha

Astor Piazzolla - Libertango:


----------



## Hiawatha

Leonard Bernstein - Symphony No 3 : Kaddish:


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Bassoon Concertos

Eckart Hübner (bassoon & direction)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss.


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Works for Lute, Vol. 2 (transcribed for guitar) 

Narciso Yepes


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Don Quichotte .

Gabriel Bacquier / Régine Crespin / Nicolai Ghiaurov etc.

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande- Kazimierz Kord


----------



## Jacck

listening to *Chopin by Alfred Cortot * on youtube




Cortot comes from a direct line of Chopin pupils and supposedly plays Chopin the way that Chopin himself played himself


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Apollo
Le Sacre du _Printemps

After hearing a very impressive recording of Le Sacre with the Berliner Philharmoniker now his earlier with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Hiawatha said:


> Harrison Birtwistle - Guitar and White Hand:


That's the first Birtwistle that I've listened to the end.


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening









Now: Björn Schmelzer & Graindelavoix - Joye (Binchois)


----------



## Duncan

For those of you who appreciate *contemporary classical compositions* you might find these particular YouTube pages to be of particular interest as they contain literally hundreds of examples with first-rate production techniques -

*The Wellesz Company -*

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWelleszCompany/videos

*Wellesz Modern -*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4ujwup4v1sIK12CWttascw/videos

*Wellesz Rhapsody -*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJZSLgt6I9Y67TGWNr9DEjA/videos

*Wellesz Opus -*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjIQf3xXKvNTim0GhUCKMEA/videos

A sample -


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart / Weber / Spohr - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra*
*Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
Michel Béroff (piano)*

*Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments*
*Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
Michel Béroff (piano)*

*Stravinsky: Movements for Piano & Orchestra*
*Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
Michel Béroff (piano)*

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*
*Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps

Listened to the Birmingham recording and I have a preference for the recording Rattle made in Berlin 
Now the first class Dorati recording with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral/ensemble works part one this afternoon.

_Five Klee Pictures_ for orchestra (1959 - rev. 1976):



_Seven In Nomine_ for ensemble (1965):










_Fantasia and Two Pavans_ after Henry Purcell for ensemble (1968):
_Vesaili Icones_ - music-theatre work based on anatomical drawings by Andreas Vesalius for dancer, solo cello ensemble (1969):










_St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot on a pavan by John Bull for orchestra (1969):










_Worlde's Blis_ for orchestra (1969):


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion

Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Brussels Philharmonic, Diego Matheuz .


----------



## Enthusiast

I can think of a few records where slow speeds spoil things for me (the aging Klemperer seems to be behind many of them) but worry less about speeds - faster or slower than usual - than many do. Seeing the Celibidache Beethoven 9 held up for ridicule sent me to my shelves as, although I feel Beethoven doesn't show Celibidache at his best (he tends to smooth things out too much for me), I hadn't remembered his Choral being that awful. Well, the first two movements are a bit laboured and are certainly slow. Often when Celibidache engages in slow speeds he does something further down the line that makes it all come together in a revelatory way ... but this doesn't happen here. Still, I don't hear a travesty. The slow movement is beautiful. The short scherzo is fine if a bit smooth. The finale is fine with some excellent singing. All in all I don't hear this as a torture. On the contrary, it is a fine performance - which is not to say that those who reacted against it are wrong!


----------



## Vasks

*Klughardt - Concert Overture: In Spring (Hermus/cpo)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Prelude to Act 3 of "Jabuka" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Blumenfeld - Etude pour la main gauche seule (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Fuchs - Serenade #1 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Stamitz: Four Symphonies

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I can think of a few records where slow speeds spoil things for me (the aging Klemperer seems to be behind many of them) but worry less about speeds - faster or slower than usual - than many do. Seeing the Celibidache Beethoven 9 held up for ridicule sent me to my shelves as, although I feel Beethoven doesn't show Celibidache at his best (he tends to smooth things out too much for me), I hadn't remembered his Choral being that awful. Well, the first two movements are a bit laboured and are certainly slow. Often when Celibidache engages in slow speeds he does something further down the line that makes it all come together in a revelatory way ... but this doesn't happen here. Still, I don't hear a travesty. The slow movement is beautiful. The short scherzo is fine if a bit smooth. The finale is fine with some excellent singing. All in all I don't hear this as a torture. On the contrary, it is a fine performance.
> 
> View attachment 116982


Knowing the member being referred to in this post on a fairly personal basis as we have interacted quite often it would be equitable to say that he was using colourful hyperbole to make his point rather than merely using ridicule as an expression of pointless mean-spiritedness. I read his comment and laughed...

If the Choral is "that awful", the first two movements are a "bit laboured", and nothing comes together in a "revelatory way" than I'm puzzled as to how this can be a "fine performance" as what exactly is left to admire?

I'm firmly in the "to each his own, eh?" camp as both Becca and Merl have proven in their Sibelius comparison threads that every one of us hears something different - as our opinions were all over the place and despite over a dozen participants taking part there was little to no agreement on the merits of anything or anyone including the identification of the conductors in question.

Besides this is all moot until Dimace weighs in with his Beethoven selections...


----------



## Enthusiast

Berg orchestral pieces from this set - The Lulu Suite, 3 Orchestral Pieces, Lyric Suite for Strings - all with Abbado.


----------



## NLAdriaan

From my own Alban Berg Collection, the 7 Fruehe Lieder









The sleeve design didn't exactly age well, La Norman deserved better.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Le Sacre du Printemps
> 
> Listened to the Birmingham recording and I have a preference for the recording Rattle made in Berlin
> Now the first class Dorati recording with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


Which one stands out IYO? I know both earlier recordings quite well, not the Berlin one.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Berg orchestral pieces from this set - The Lulu Suite, 3 Orchestral Pieces, Lyric Suite for Strings - all with Abbado.
> 
> View attachment 116983


I asked my girlfriend to get me this for my birthday next month. I hope she comes through  it looks fantastic.

Currently listening to Marc-André Hamelin play Medtner Forgotten Melodies. He is a great pianist, but does anyone else find him slightly lacking in "soul"?


----------



## Littlephrase

I've been in a real Prokofiev kick the last few days.

Prokofiev- Piano Concertos 1, 2, and 3 (Previn, Ashkenazy, LSO)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116986


*Johann Vierdanck*

Capricci, Canzoni & Sonatas

Parnassi musici

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Just received my used Pettersson collection today! Starting off slowly with concerto 1 for violin and string Q.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> Knowing the member being referred to in this post on a fairly personal basis as we have interacted quite often it would be equitable to say that he was using colourful hyperbole to make his point rather than merely using ridicule as an expression of pointless mean-spiritedness. I read his comment and laughed...
> 
> If the Choral is "that awful", the first two movements are a "bit laboured", and nothing comes together in a "revelatory way" than I'm puzzled as to how this can be a "fine performance" as what exactly is left to admire?
> 
> I'm firmly in the "to each his own, eh?" camp as both Becca and Merl have proven in their Sibelius comparison threads that every one of us hears something different - as our opinions were all over the place and despite over a dozen participants taking part there was little to no agreement on the merits of anything or anyone including the identification of the conductors in question.
> 
> Besides this is all moot until Dimace weighs in with his Beethoven selections...


I have some history of defending Celibidache's Munich recordings! We all have different tastes and actually I tend to like the same things as Manxfeeder - more often than with most other members - and enjoy his regularly bringing up the great conductors of an earlier age. I also was amused at the way he described his experience with this one and it was with a smile that I set out to experience the thing for myself. Anyway, even if we disagree on this one - so what? Differing tastes are one of the driving forces of a classical music discussion forum.

I say it is a fine performance because the slow speeds in the first two movements do not get in the way of my enjoying a performance (even though I get that many might feel differently) that has many fine things in it. I do not even experience the slow speeds as excessive and it is Celi's smoothness with Beethoven that worries me more. It wouldn't make my top 5 CDs of the Choral, or probably my top 10. But if I heard it in a concert I would go home happy enough about what had been served. It has character and is beautifully played: this is not the work of a second rate conductor!


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's 2nd piano concerto, in a performance I like very much, followed by the last of my traversal of Abbado's Brahms cycle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 116998


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

recorded 1996, reissued 2013


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: String Quartets 1-3. Alban Berg Quartett. Itullian's thread prompted me to listen to the ABQ's take on the Brahms again. Nos. 1 and 3 can get pretty intense. No. 1 is too intense for my liking, though both are very well performed. The star of this collection is the second which was recorded live (the others were in the studio). Much warmer and less at odds, and more sympathetic. This is one of the best recordings of the second I've heard and recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bhakti by Jonathan Harvey. VI now, they go to XII


----------



## Enthusiast

A really lovely Gran Partita and an excellent account of Berg's great Chamber Concerto (as good, IMO, as the old Richter recording but in much better sound).


----------



## flamencosketches

Richter recorded the Chamber Concerto? I have to find that. I've been listening to Barenboim's with Boulez et al. It's good, but I have no doubt Richter would top it. 

I'm a big fan of Uchida too. In fact, I'm listening to her play Schoenberg's Klavierstücke op.11 right now.


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to this full-digital recording on a 1983 (first-gen.) CD ...









Dvořák, James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra ‎- "New World" Symphony
Label: RCA Red Seal ‎- RCD 14552
Format: CD, Album 
Country: US

Not too bad sonically --esp. for early CD. 
And performance is tops! Typical Levine briskness and TIGHT timings.


----------



## Merl

Thanks to someone on the latest 'bettering' Mahler thread (I think it was CnC Bartok) for reminding me of this lovely performance that I've neglected for a few years. Played it on the way to and from work today. Sinaisky gets some magical playing from the Malmo forces.


----------



## 13hm13

Another Dvorak "New World Symph" recording from a 1983 (first-gen.) CD. This a 1980 full-digital recording that sounds superb on this CD. Yes, THIS level of sonics was possible with digital even in those early days. But, then again, this is DECCA.

Performance-wise, not quite as tight as Levine, but still very good.









Dvořák* - Kondrashin*, Wiener Philharmoniker ‎- Symphony No. 9 - From The New World • Du Nouveau Monde • Aus Der Neuen Welt
Label:
Decca ‎- 400 047-2
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
UK & Europe
Released:
1983


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^may well have to 'take the plunge' with Schmidt so thanks for reminding me Merl......

Martinu-Symphonies 1 and 2.

Belohlavek conducting the BBC SO


----------



## agoukass

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane Suite No. 2; Le festin de l'Araignee; Sinfonietta 

Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire / Andre Cluytens


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Richter recorded the Chamber Concerto? I have to find that. I've been listening to Barenboim's with Boulez et al. It's good, but I have no doubt Richter would top it.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Uchida too. In fact, I'm listening to her play Schoenberg's Klavierstücke op.11 right now.


I have it with Richter in this set - a great deal of really good stuff in it.









As you can tell, I do also recommend the Boulez/Uchida/Tetzlaff and its Mozart coupling.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Karelia, Kuolema. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral/ensemble works part two tonight.

_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_, arr. for alto flute, clarinet, viola, cello, harpsichord and guitar (1970):



Suite from the music for the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ for orchestra (1971):
Suite from the music for the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ for female voice and orchestra (1971):










_Psalm CXXIV_ - instrumental motet on early Scottish tunes for flute, bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello, guitar, glockenspiel and marimba (1974):
_Ave Maris Stella_ [_Hail, Star of the Sea_] for flute, clarinet, viola, cello, piano and marimba (1975):










_An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise_ for solo bagpipes and orchestra (1985):


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I have some history of defending Celibidache's Munich recordings! We all have different tastes and actually I tend to like the same things as Manxfeeder - more often than with most other members - and enjoy his regularly bringing up the great conductors of an earlier age. I also was amused at the way he described his experience with this one and it was with a smile that I set out to experience the thing for myself. Anyway, even if we disagree on this one - so what? Differing tastes are one of the driving forces of a classical music discussion forum.
> 
> I say it is a fine performance because the slow speeds in the first two movements do not get in the way of my enjoying a performance (even though I get that many might feel differently) that has many fine things in it. I do not even experience the slow speeds as excessive and it is Celi's smoothness with Beethoven that worries me more. It wouldn't make my top 5 CDs of the Choral, or probably my top 10. But if I heard it in a concert I would go home happy enough about what had been served. It has character and is beautifully played: this is not the work of a second rate conductor!


I would never dream of claiming that Celibidache is a "second rate conductor" - on the contrary I think that he's one of the greats - I just don't care much for this particular performance but not even I care what I think about a performance or performer and I'm me - :lol:

I tend to always think that somehow the fault lies with me - that I'm not able to "hear" the composer's voice in the performance and thus I am lacking in some form or manner but every conductor who's ever held a baton (or even just waived his hands about pre-baton days) has occasionally conducted a less than stellar performance... except for Claudio Abbado...


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Variations on a Theme by Haydn - Vienna PO, Giulini.

Magisterial performance.

Edit: then played the Symphony - this is Brahms lounging in silk pyjamas. 
It won't be to everyone's taste as Giulini smoothly progresses through the central movements but finds suitable energy for the final Allegro - I rather liked it as an alternative view of the work.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I can think of a few records where slow speeds spoil things for me (the aging Klemperer seems to be behind many of them) but worry less about speeds - faster or slower than usual - than many do. Seeing the Celibidache Beethoven 9 held up for ridicule sent me to my shelves as, although I feel Beethoven doesn't show Celibidache at his best (he tends to smooth things out too much for me), I hadn't remembered his Choral being that awful. Well, the first two movements are a bit laboured and are certainly slow. Often when Celibidache engages in slow speeds he does something further down the line that makes it all come together in a revelatory way ... but this doesn't happen here. Still, I don't hear a travesty. The slow movement is beautiful. The short scherzo is fine if a bit smooth. The finale is fine with some excellent singing. All in all I don't hear this as a torture. On the contrary, it is a fine performance - which is not to say that those who reacted against it are wrong!
> 
> View attachment 116982





Mollie John said:


> Knowing the member being referred to in this post on a fairly personal basis as we have interacted quite often it would be equitable to say that he was using colourful hyperbole to make his point rather than merely using ridicule as an expression of pointless mean-spiritedness. I read his comment and laughed...
> 
> If the Choral is "that awful", the first two movements are a "bit laboured", and nothing comes together in a "revelatory way" than I'm puzzled as to how this can be a "fine performance" as what exactly is left to admire?
> 
> I'm firmly in the "to each his own, eh?" camp as both Becca and Merl have proven in their Sibelius comparison threads that every one of us hears something different - as our opinions were all over the place and despite over a dozen participants taking part there was little to no agreement on the merits of anything or anyone including the identification of the conductors in question.
> 
> Besides this is all moot until Dimace weighs in with his Beethoven selections...


I like this opinion exchange for the GREAT child of Iasi. The genius physician who became the world's best conductor (with Mitropoulos) and he rewrote the podium history. Don't wait from me to disagree with someone for the music, the same way I will never disagree with someone for his / her sexual orientation. What we are doing in our bedroom and what we are listening is very personal thing. What I like, and for this reason I write some times something negative for a composer or director, is the answers I will receive. Through them I will lern something more or new. My father didn't like the opera. He was telling me that is unnatural form of art. Despite this, he was extremely cultivated and knew much more than me in every gnostic field. If the music is serious, (because there is ridiculous music, like hip hop, and other I don't know their names) it is unimportant who has written it. Boulez or Liszt will be treated with love and respect from me. Because these guys gave their lives for the music. The only difference is that some of us they don't like Boulez and some other they like him. The same with my Master. Both categories are correct. Who can criticize the taste of the other? Who can play the judge and the expert, in the ocean of music? This guy will be humiliated very soon. Make good conversations, like this one, which is SUPER, and, please, let me believe that the Carmen Lundy should be better soprano than the Maria. Is my right! I love you guys (and girls)!!


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> I would never dream of claiming that Celibidache is a "second rate conductor" - on the contrary I think that he's one of the greats - I just don't care much for this particular performance but not even I care what I think about a performance or performer and I'm me - :lol:
> 
> *I tend to always think that somehow the fault lies with me - that I'm not able to "hear" the composer's voice *in the performance and thus I am lacking in some form or manner but every conductor who's ever held a baton (or even just waived his hands about pre-baton days) has occasionally conducted a less than stellar performance... except for Claudio Abbado...


*I like that and it has been my attitude too.If there wasn't a click with a composer ( I had difficulties with Brahms) I always conclude that it was my inability to hear the meaning and beauty in a composition,not that I forced myself to like everything I heard.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> I tend to always think that somehow the fault lies with me - that I'm not able to "hear" the composer's voice in the performance and thus I am lacking in some form or manner but every conductor who's ever held a baton (or even just waived his hands about pre-baton days) has occasionally conducted a less than stellar performance... except for Claudio Abbado...


Yes. My first assumption if I don't like something is also that I might be the problem. But modesty is a virtue and so much better than arrogance! (He said arrogantly).


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

It took almost a whole life before I decided to put some interest in Stravinsky,at least I'm ready for it now.

Divertimento arr from the ballet the fairy's kiss
Preludium for jazz ensemble concerto in E flat major " Dumbarton Oaks "
Symphony in C


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ismo Eskelinen playing Suite Compostelana by Federico Mompou. Very nice! Now he finished...


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Yes. My first assumption if I don't like something is also that I might be the problem. But modesty is a virtue and so much better than arrogance! (He said arrogantly).


Modesty is a virtue that isn't aware of itself.


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Brahms, Variations on a Theme by Haydn - Vienna PO, Giulini.
> 
> Magisterial performance.
> 
> Edit: then played the Symphony - this is Brahms lounging in silk pyjamas.
> It won't be to everyone's taste as Giulini smoothly progresses through the central movements but finds suitable energy for the final Allegro - I rather liked it as an alternative view of the work.
> 
> View attachment 117006


I love this performance - I hear "gracefulness" and "melodic agility" in his conducting and do indeed agree with its being "magisterial".

On those days when I'm alternating between being mercurial or outright temperamental for no apparent reason and I suddenly decide that Abbado isn't actually my favourite conductor for reasons known to no one least of all myself Giulini is the one who takes his place (provided he can elbow his way past Solti but that's a tale for another day).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> All in all I don't hear this as a torture. On the contrary, it is a fine performance - which is not to say that those who reacted against it are wrong!
> 
> View attachment 116982


Not wrong, just possessing different ears. As they say, chacon a son gout.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> Knowing the member being referred to in this post on a fairly personal basis as we have interacted quite often it would be equitable to say that he was using colourful hyperbole to make his point rather than merely using ridicule as an expression of pointless mean-spiritedness. I read his comment and laughed....


Thanks! You got my point!

And I should add, I actually do get a lot of enjoyment out of that box set in general.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> Yes. My first assumption if I don't like something is also that I might be the problem. But modesty is a virtue and so much better than arrogance! (He said arrogantly).





Bourdon said:


> Modesty is a virtue that isn't aware of itself.


Especially for those of our friends who have much to be modest about - :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This has a nice sense of pacing - it doesn't hit you over the head with the tympani or drag out longer passages unnecessarily. Very well done, at least to my ears.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This has a nice sense of pacing - it doesn't hit you over the head with the tympani or drag out longer passages unnecessarily. Very well done, at least to my ears.
> 
> View attachment 117007


Bernard haitink is a great admirer of van Beinum


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck

*Rameau - Pièces de Clavecin en concerts *
Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I've been wanting to hear Van Beinum's cycle for a long time. I finally stumbled on a copy. The sound isn't the greatest due to its age, but the performance is compelling.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Mozart's piano variations, preformed by Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Flavius

Mompou: Cançons i danses...Paisajes. Mompou (Brilliant)


----------



## flamencosketches

@Mollie, what are some of your favorites among Abbado's recordings? I have heard very few, mostly from Second Vienna School composers. I like what I've heard. He seems to have kind of an austere approach.

Current listening:









Sibelius: Symphony no.1 in E minor. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony. This is a fantastic performance. A lot more full bodied than the one I'm more familiar with, which is Vänskä.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I've been wanting to hear Van Beinum's cycle for a long time. I finally stumbled on a copy. The sound isn't the greatest due to its age, but the performance is compelling.
> 
> View attachment 117008


I have some Bruckner and his Watermusic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 117009
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony no.1 in E minor. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony. This is a fantastic performance. A lot more full bodied than the one I'm more familiar with, which is Vänskä.


People around here had been recommending it for so long and I ignored them until I finally broke down and bought it. I agree with you; it is fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> I have some Bruckner . . .


I didn't know he recorded Bruckner. I'm kind of a Bruckner freak. I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## jim prideaux

Claudio Abbado conducting Orchestra Mozart.

Schumann-2nd Symphony and the Overtures to Manfred and Genoveva.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> People around here had been recommending it for so long and I ignored them until I finally broke down and bought it. I agree with you; it is fantastic.


It was so cheap, man I had to go for it. I didn't have a full Sibelius cycle until I got this. I'm excited to hear the 3rd, 6th, and 7th symphonies. I think I made a good choice. I purchased it on the recommendation of a user here Josquin13 who has never led me astray yet


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know he recorded Bruckner. I'm kind of a Bruckner freak. I'll have to check that one out.


I 'd recommend this set - the 8th for me is a fantastic performance.

I'm making an assumption that sound quality isn't a critical factor for you - the sound isn't too bad but then that is always a subjective judgement.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know he recorded Bruckner. I'm kind of a Bruckner freak. I'll have to check that one out.


I was thinking of listening to a Bruckner symphony for the first time. I picked out the 4th with Günter Wand and the NDR Symphony, are you familiar with this recording?

It's between that and yet another Mahler for tonight. As of right now, I'm just starting this:









Strauss was a hell of a vocal composer... what I've heard of his operas have really connected with me. Unlike most other operas I've heard.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Giulini.

Giulini clearly had a love of this symphony, or at the very least a great respect for it. 
The outer movements are far from brisk as was his way with most performances in his later years but for me there is an almost divine tranquility about the playing albeit with a underlying sense of foreboding knowing that there is a Brucknerian climax never that far away.
Weight and delicacy in perfect balance - a wonderful recording.


----------



## Merl

In celebration of my wonderful hometown football team winning the derby at the 'Swamp' I'm celebrating by playing de Vriend's excellent account of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. I feel like dancing. I'm so happy.... . Just 3 games left and it's in our hands!


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I was thinking of listening to a Bruckner symphony for the first time. I picked out the 4th with Günter Wand and the NDR Symphony, are you familiar with this recording?


I have the one with Berlin.

If you get a chance, his recording of the 8th at the Lubeck Cathedral is exceptional. I should say, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Giulini.
> 
> Giulini clearly had a love of this symphony, or at the very least a great respect for it.
> The outer movements are far from brisk as was his way with most performances in his later years but for me there is an almost divine tranquility about the playing albeit with a underlying sense of foreboding knowing that there is a Brucknerian climax never that far away.
> Weight and delicacy in perfect balance - a wonderful recording.


Wonderful it is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Halfway in, this is becoming my favorite of the set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I 'd recommend this set - the 8th for me is a fantastic performance.
> 
> I'm making an assumption that sound quality isn't a critical factor for you - the sound isn't too bad but then that is always a subjective judgement.


I'll take a great performance with mediocre sound over a mediocre performance with great sound. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Itullian

Definitely one of the Emerson's finest releases.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR STRING ORCHESTRA
*Benjamin Britten*
English String Orchestra
Roger Best - viola
William Boughton - conductor
_
Nimbus Records_


----------



## Colin M

Dvorak Ein Heldenlied Op. 111 N Jarvi Royal Scottish

As opposed to R Strauss's Ein Heldenleben, composed a short time later, this piece is a single song that describes Dvorak's overall perception of a hero's qualities. Strauss individualized and many think personalized his perception across a hero's entire life. Both magnificent tone poems in their own right. Op. 111 is incidentally Dvorak's last composition for orchestra : )


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I 'd recommend this set - the 8th for me is a fantastic performance.
> 
> I'm making an assumption that sound quality isn't a critical factor for you - the sound isn't too bad but then that is always a subjective judgement.
> 
> View attachment 117010


It's same content as the Philips I have.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Giulini.
> 
> Giulini clearly had a love of this symphony, or at the very least a great respect for it.
> The outer movements are far from brisk as was his way with most performances in his later years but for me there is an almost divine tranquility about the playing albeit with a underlying sense of foreboding knowing that there is a Brucknerian climax never that far away.
> Weight and delicacy in perfect balance - a wonderful recording.
> 
> View attachment 117012


I have this recording and also the one he made with the Chicago orchestra wich was my first ninth of Bruckner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Listening on YouTube.


----------



## Marinera

Fréderic Chopin - Arrau plays Ballades, Barcarolle op.60, Fantasia op.49

CD3


----------



## flamencosketches

I tried that Bruckner 4, the time isn't right... sadly I don't have the attention span.

For some mysterious reason this seemed like a suitable alternative:









Probably not going to finish it, but dipping my toes in the water. Something about Brahms has been calling to me lately, but I can only take small doses.


----------



## 13hm13

A 1987 CD re-release of the orig. 1976 LP ...









Barber, Ives, Copland, The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner* ‎- Adagio For Strings / Symphony No.3 / Quiet City
Label:Argo (2) ‎- 417 818-2
Format:CD, Album, Reissue 
Country:UK & Europe
Released:1987

Recorded October 1975 in St. John's, Smith Square, London


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> I tried that Bruckner 4, the time isn't right... sadly I don't have the attention span.
> 
> For some mysterious reason this seemed like a suitable alternative:
> 
> View attachment 117018
> 
> 
> Probably not going to finish it, but dipping my toes in the water. Something about Brahms has been calling to me lately, but I can only take small doses.


This is actually a great performance... Brahms often loses me with his dense textures, but here, it really works. Heavy stuff but totally listenable. Also, makes me want to seek out more recordings of Klemperer with the Philharmonia.


----------



## bharbeke

Mollie John may agree with some of these in a later post, but here are my favorite Abbado recordings to date:

Mozart piano concertos with Pires and the VPO (especially 14, 17, 21, and 26)
Mozart "Haffner" symphony with Orchestra Mozart
Beethoven symphonies 1, 2, 6, and 8 with the BPO
Beethoven "Nameday" Op. 115 with the VPO
Rossini William Tell Overture with the COE
Mendelssohn Symphony No. 2 with the LSO
Glazunov violin concerto with Vengerov and the BPO
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 with the VPO
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 with Pollini and the BPO
Schumann piano concerto with Brendel and the LSO

Hopefully, you will hear something you like there!


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I tried that Bruckner 4, the time isn't right... sadly I don't have the attention span.
> 
> For some mysterious reason this seemed like a suitable alternative:
> 
> View attachment 117018
> 
> 
> Probably not going to finish it, but dipping my toes in the water. Something about Brahms has been calling to me lately, but I can only take small doses.


Personally, I like Gardiner's recording of the Requiem, because he makes all the textures clear.

One thing I notice about Brahms is, he uses his motifs so skillfully that they become earworms. Which isn't a bad thing; when snippets play in my head, I realize how they are related to other things that I hadn't noticed before.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm, noted. I do like Gardiner's Missa Solemnis quite a bit. This Klemperer is surprisingly really good though. 

Damn, I think I saw that CD (JEG's German Requiem) in the back room of the record store the other day. Don't know why I passed it up.


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64/4, 54/2 20/2. Jubilee Quartet. I believe this is the first CD from this group and a fine one it is. They use very little vibrato and take a somewhat free approach with these pieces, which sometimes gives the feeling that they are making it up on the spot- which works in some cases, others not as much. But the album made for a very enjoyable listen; lots of life and fun. I look forward to more from them.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS! 
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
Paul O'Dette - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pedro Estevan - percussion 
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Canciones. Aragón, Huidobro (Tañidos)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach Brandenburg concertos 2,4, 6: Trevor Pinnock, European Brandenburg Ensemble


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Gardiner's more recent performance from 2013. For me, the finest Missa available.


----------



## Forsooth

*Musique pour violoncelle & piano*
(Beethoven and Schumann)
Quirine Viersen, cello
Sillke Avenhaus, piano

What is the English translation of "Fünf Stücke im Volkston?" (Op. 102 - Robert Schumann) I tried a little online German-to-English translator, but with unsatisfactory results. Something like, "Five parts (pieces) in (of) ..?.." Thanks!


----------



## deprofundis

Hello kind folks of T.C, tonight I'm listening to a subjection of Mandryka Pedro Ruimonte two partial albums digital since i did not had more cash to have them entirely sadely.

Thanks Mandryka I love his works these two partials albums I have are edro Ruimonte En Bruselas La grande Chapelle & Albert Recasens and also another album called: Pedro Ruimonte Parnaso Espagnol,so far i like the first afforded mention album more and will buy it entirely even Parnaso Espagnol the other album done by Musica Ficta & Raul Mallavibarrena(the missing track I dont have).

Have a great night lady & gentlemen


----------



## KenOC

Forsooth said:


> *Musique pour violoncelle & piano*
> (Beethoven and Schumann)
> Quirine Viersen, cello
> Sillke Avenhaus, piano
> 
> What is the English translation of "Fünf Stücke im Volkston?" (Op. 102 - Robert Schumann) I tried a little online German-to-English translator, but with unsatisfactory results. Something like, "Five parts (pieces) in (of) ..?.." Thanks!


I've always taken it to mean "Five Pieces in the Style of Folk Music." But I'm by no means sure of that.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117026


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2003 compilation album of recordings made in 1985, 1993, 1995, and 1996


----------



## skywachr

*Just for fun*

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue

Just found the Previn LSO LP
and wanted to do some comparisons.

























I plan to follow these by listening for the first time ever to the original Paul Whiteman Orchestra recording. Any suggestions for the best accessible streaming version of that recording? The best sounding in the first few bars seems to be the Beulah recording available on Tidal.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner Symphony No. 0 & 00 - Rozhdestvensky - The State Symphony Orchestra of the USSR Ministry of Culture


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117026
> 
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky*
> 
> Ballets
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly, conductor
> 
> 2003 compilation album of recordings made in 1985, 1993, 1995, and 1996


I'm going to listen to these recordings in a few days.


----------



## Itullian

I really LOVE this cycle.


----------



## 13hm13

I just heard the Simple Symphony on our local FM station KUSC, and had to dig out the album ...

Benjamin Britten, Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Ronald Thomas ‎- Benjamin Britten: The Complete Music For Strings
Label:Chandos ‎- CHAN 8376
Series:Harveys Of Bristol English Series -
Format:CD, Remastered, Stereo 
Country:UK
Released:1985
Recorded At The Guildhall, Southampton, July And October 1977.


----------



## 13hm13

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I like Gardiner's recording of the Requiem, because he makes all the textures clear.
> .


I have it and you talked me into finally ripping a CD I've owned for almost 3 decades ...








Or were you referring to the more-recent (2007) live recording (which I haven't heard):


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto. Uchida/Boulez/Cleveland.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been on a Korngold kick recently:


----------



## Guest

Just Henze's "The Royal Winter Music" in its world premiere recording. The early digital audio kills the sound of his wonderful Romanillos guitar, but his playing is magnificent.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Nicolas Gombert - (c. 1495 - c. 1560)*

*Gombert: Magnificat I, Salve Regina, Credo & Tulerunt Dominum*

*Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Dimace

The entrance of Eduard to our community as a prolific Bruckner Conductor elevates even more our already high level. Names like this make the difference, my friends. Are the suggestion MANY music friends and experts are waiting to see in a top forum from top users like you.* I'm always aware for the gravity a name has.* The significance and the general role is playing. Thirty great names, are something SUPER. *One name with a SPECIAL role is unique.* (like Schuricht and (or) Gielen with Beethoven). I don't want the big audience to make sold out in the MET or the BPO. I want the 100 people with the opinion for the music to make sold out in the quality. Celie and Eduard = SOLD OUT! Anton is happy in the haven!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes :Op.74 " The Hunt"/ Op. 132

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> @Mollie, what are some of your favorites among Abbado's recordings? I have heard very few, mostly from Second Vienna School composers. I like what I've heard. He seems to have kind of an austere approach.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 117009
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony no.1 in E minor. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony. This is a fantastic performance. A lot more full bodied than the one I'm more familiar with, which is Vänskä.





bharbeke said:


> Mollie John may agree with some of these in a later post, but here are my favorite Abbado recordings to date:
> 
> Mozart piano concertos with Pires and the VPO (especially 14, 17, 21, and 26)
> Mozart "Haffner" symphony with Orchestra Mozart
> Beethoven symphonies 1, 2, 6, and 8 with the BPO
> Beethoven "Nameday" Op. 115 with the VPO
> Rossini William Tell Overture with the COE
> Mendelssohn Symphony No. 2 with the LSO
> Glazunov violin concerto with Vengerov and the BPO
> Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 with the VPO
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 with Pollini and the BPO
> Schumann piano concerto with Brendel and the LSO
> 
> Hopefully, you will hear something you like there!


:tiphat: to our friend bharbeke for the really first-rate selections and allow me to add - (I tried to select a representative array of recordings) -

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*
Berliner Philharmoniker

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*
Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Andrea Rost (sopranos), Anne Sofie von Otter, Rosemarie Lang (mezzos), Peter Seiffert (tenor), Bryn Terfel & Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass-baritones)
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, Tölzer Knabenchor & Berliner Philharmoniker

*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone)
Berlin Philharmonic

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor*
Lucerne Festival Orchestra

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor*
Lucerne Festival Orchestra

*Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

*Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'*
Orchestra Mozart

*Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3*
Martha Argerich (piano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*
Jonas Kaufmann (Florestan), Nina Stemme (Leonore), Falk Struckmann (Pizarro), Christof Fischesser (Rocco), Rachel Harnisch (Marzelline), Christoph Strehl (Jaquino), Peter Mattei (Don Fernando)
Lucerne Festival Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Chor

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Ernst-Senf

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 25*
Martha Argerich (piano)
Orchestra Mozart

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*
Yuja Wang (piano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

*Stravinsky Ballets*
Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Ryland Davies (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)
London Symphony Orchestra

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Nutcracker Suite*
Martha Argerich (piano), Nicolas Economou (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker

*Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims*
Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe

*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra*
Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)
La Scala Chorus & Orchestra

I feel that Abbado's conducting combines craftsmanship with artistry which sets a graceful elegant pace with a beautifully lyrical sense of melody and rhythmic agility.


----------



## agoukass

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 4 

Gabriel Tacchino
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Louis de Froment


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> :tiphat: to our friend bharbeke for the really first-rate selections and allow me to add - (I tried to select a representative array of recordings) -
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*
> Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Andrea Rost (sopranos), Anne Sofie von Otter, Rosemarie Lang (mezzos), Peter Seiffert (tenor), Bryn Terfel & Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass-baritones)
> Rundfunkchor Berlin, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, Tölzer Knabenchor & Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
> Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone)
> Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor*
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> 
> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor*
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> 
> *Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
> The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> *Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*
> The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> *Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'*
> Orchestra Mozart
> 
> *Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3*
> Martha Argerich (piano)
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> 
> *Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*
> Jonas Kaufmann (Florestan), Nina Stemme (Leonore), Falk Struckmann (Pizarro), Christof Fischesser (Rocco), Rachel Harnisch (Marzelline), Christoph Strehl (Jaquino), Peter Mattei (Don Fernando)
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Chor
> 
> *Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Ernst-Senf
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 25*
> Martha Argerich (piano)
> Orchestra Mozart
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*
> Yuja Wang (piano)
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> 
> *Stravinsky Ballets*
> Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Ryland Davies (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)
> London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Nutcracker Suite*
> Martha Argerich (piano),* Nicolas Economou (piano)
> *Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims*
> Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo)
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> *Verdi: Simon Boccanegra*
> Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)
> La Scala Chorus & Orchestra
> 
> I feel that Abbado's conducting combines craftsmanship with artistry which sets a graceful elegant pace with a beautifully lyrical sense of melody and rhythmic agility.


Very quality pianist the Nikos! I will have also something with him in the near future. This is the kind of artists I'd like to see. With quality, dedication, love, etc. for the instrument. And ETHOS! (a FFFFFing nice Greek word for a FFFFing good Greek pianist).


----------



## Common Listener

I was looking for some viola music last night and came across this performance of the last movement of fifteen-year-old Mendelssohn's Sextet in D (which is really more a piano concerto for tiny orchestra) and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Lignes Paralleles: Haydn, Lipatti, Mozart

Julien Libeer (piano)

Les Metamorphoses, Raphael Feye.


----------



## KenOC

Common Listener said:


> I was looking for some viola music last night and came across this performance of the last movement of fifteen-year-old Mendelssohn's Sextet in D (which is really more a piano concerto for tiny orchestra) and it was a lot of fun.


That's disgusting! Why must Mendelssohn remind us how valueless we were at 15?? No excuse for Felix! I'm sure Mozart would agree.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Concerto for piano, trumpet, and strings in C minor*; Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102 

Yefim Bronfman, piano
Thomas Stevens, trumpet
Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine

Jordi Savall.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine
> 
> Jordi Savall.


Wow, I heard this live in a Church in Venice in 1988, my first Monteverdi experience:angel:. Never knew there was a recording of it:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> This is actually a great performance... Brahms often loses me with his dense textures, but here, it really works. Heavy stuff but totally listenable. Also, makes me want to seek out more recordings of Klemperer with the Philharmonia.


Klemperer was my gate for Brahms. I found Brahms boring until I heard him. Now I like his Brahms well enough and yet prefer many others ... but it was Klemperer who got me there. Back then there was no Gardiner who is fast and easy with Brahms and who did actually introduce me to the German Requiem. I don't care for it so much, now. There are a number of really good German Requiems, including by Jansons and Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Idomeneo, K366

Wieslaw Ochman (Idomeneo), Edith Mathis (Ilia), Julia Varady (Elettra), Peter Schreier (Idamante), Hermann Winkler (Arbace), Eberhard Büchner (Gran Sacerdote), Siegfried Vogel (La Voce)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Karl Böhm.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Bach concertos played on the piano are lovely but over the top and if you are going to go over the top you might as well go all the way. BWV 1052-4 (first CD) from this


----------



## sonance

Boris Tchaikovsky: Complete String Quartets
Ilya Ioff and Elena Raskova, violins; Lydia Kovalenko, viola; Alexey Massarsky, cello (northern flowers)










A professional review can be found here:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Feb09/Boris_Tchaikovsky_nfpma9964-65.htm


----------



## Marinera

Put this on, but now having second thoughts. I really wanted to hear Jaroussky sing Ruggiero's aria Sol Da Te, Mio Dolce Amore. I guess, after I listen to that aria I'll switch to all Jaroussky album perhaps.


----------



## Marinera

Jaroussky sings Vivaldi's sacred music. Clara stella e scintillate RV 625 and right now Filiae maestae Jerusalem RV 638.. still dithering. I'll probably turn to Jaroussky's new Cavalli release afterwards.


----------



## chill782002

flamencosketches said:


> I asked my girlfriend to get me this for my birthday next month. I hope she comes through  it looks fantastic.
> 
> Currently listening to Marc-André Hamelin play Medtner Forgotten Melodies. He is a great pianist, but does anyone else find him slightly lacking in "soul"?


A little, to be honest, which why I prefer Demidenko and Bekhterev for Medtner. A hugely skilled pianist from a technical point of view though.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'/ Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93/ Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93/ Overture King Stefan.

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

This is a fantastic set.
Sitting in the dark of the early morning listening to this is
sublime.


----------



## chill782002

Mollie John said:


> :tiphat: to our friend bharbeke for the really first-rate selections and allow me to add - (I tried to select a representative array of recordings) -
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*
> Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Andrea Rost (sopranos), Anne Sofie von Otter, Rosemarie Lang (mezzos), Peter Seiffert (tenor), Bryn Terfel & Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass-baritones)
> Rundfunkchor Berlin, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, Tölzer Knabenchor & Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
> Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone)
> Berlin Philharmonic


I'm a little surprised that you didn't include his 1984 recording of the Mahler 7th with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. One of the finest versions out there.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> This is a fantastic set.
> Sitting in the dark of the early morning listening to this is
> sublime.


She's a hell of a baroque violinist. I have her recording of the Bach double violin concerto with Andrew Manze.

Current listening:


----------



## Marinera

Listening on several repeats already Filiae maestae Jerusalem sung by Jaroussky and also sung by Andreas Scholl.

'Sileant Zephyri' is pure magic. I like Scholl very much, but Jaroussky sounds like the sweetest most ethereal sounding Zephyri whisperer on earth. :angel:

Next. I've been meaning to listen to new Jaroussky Cavalli album for some time now.


----------



## Duncan

chill782002 said:


> I'm a little surprised that you didn't include his 1984 recording of the Mahler 7th with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. One of the finest versions out there.


It is and you're right it really should have been included but when I previewed by post it appeared as if I had listed every recording that Abbado had ever conducted and so I took off almost half (which should not have included the Mahler 7 but it was late and I was tired and even more mercurial and temperamental than usual which is saying a lot trust me because I was hungry - make that "_starving_" - no... make that "_starving to death_"... which kind of kickstarts a level of wild-eyed crazed crankiness that is nearly volcanic in its intensity) and I still left a post that was probably far longer than it should have been.

I really should have just written - "Everything" - and I would have gotten at least an hour's worth of extra sleep but this way everyone else can provide their recommended recordings without my having to write "Everything"... Thanks for providing the additional recommendation!

Anyone else should do likewise...


----------



## Duncan

*The Feast Of Fools*

*Baritone Vocals - Michael George (3), Stephen Charlesworth (2)
Ensemble - New London Consort
Music Director - Philip Pickett
Soprano Vocals - Catherine Bott, Tessa Bonner
Tenor Vocals - John Mark Ainsley*









*The Pilgrimage To Santiago - CD 1*

*Alto Vocals - Kristine Szulik
Baritone Vocals - Michael George (3), Stephen Charlesworth (2)
Bass Vocals - Simon Grant (4)
Ensemble - New London Consort
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Catherine King
Music Director - Philip Pickett
Soprano Vocals - Catherine Bott, Tessa Bonner
Tenor Vocals - John Mark Ainsley*

*The Pilgrimage To Santiago - CD 2*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral/ensemble works part three this afternoon.

_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ for orchestra (1989):
Concert suite for orchestra from act one of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):
_Ojai Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1991):










_Sir Charles his Pavan_ for orchestra (1992):










Concert suite for wordless voices and orchestra from act two of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):
_The Beltane Fire_ - choreographic poem in five scenes for orchestra (1995):










_Chat Moss_ for orchestra (1993):
_Cross Lane Fair_ - for Northumbrian pipes and orchestra (1994):


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Listening on several repeats already Filiae maestae Jerusalem sung by Jaroussky and also sung by Andreas Scholl.
> 
> 'Sileant Zephyri' is pure magic. I like Scholl very much, but Jaroussky sounds like the sweetest most ethereal sounding Zephyri whisperer on earth. :angel:
> 
> Next. I've been meaning to listen to new Jaroussky Cavalli album for some time now.
> 
> View attachment 117060


You are on a roll, aren't you?


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> You are on a roll, aren't you?


Yeah, that obvious:lol:


----------



## Hiawatha

Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joly Braga Santos - Symphony No. 3:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## Forsooth

I hereby dedicate this page of this wonderful thread, which is page #1756, to the commemoration of the birth of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart who was born on January 27, 1756.


----------



## Forsooth

KenOC said:


> I've always taken it to mean "Five Pieces in the Style of Folk Music." But I'm by no means sure of that.


Thanks, that works! :tiphat: The online German-to-English translator had 'Volkston' translated to 'Folkstone,' LOL.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker-Horst Stein.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117068


*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
- Nouvelles Suites

*Claude Debussy*
- Hommage à Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2001


----------



## Enthusiast

Works for piano and orchestra. Firstly some Lachenmann and then Antiphones (a great work!) by Birtwistle.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117068
> 
> 
> *Jean-Philippe Rameau*
> - Nouvelles Suites
> 
> *Claude Debussy*
> - Hommage à Rameau
> 
> Alexandre Tharaud, piano
> 
> 2001


It's on sale now, should I????


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> It's on sale now, should I????


Do you need a push ?


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Teseo Riconosciuto" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Schubert - Piano Sonata in C minor, D. 958 (Brendel/Philips)
Beethoven - Symphony #1 (Klemperer/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Do you need a push ?


You just did it, thanks


----------



## Rogerx

Oblique Strategies- works for solo cello

Andrei Ioniță (cello)

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Dean, B: 11 Oblique Strategies
Henryson: Black Run
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> I have it and you talked me into finally ripping a CD I've owned for almost 3 decades ...
> View attachment 117029
> 
> 
> Or were you referring to the more-recent (2007) live recording (which I haven't heard):
> 
> View attachment 117030


I was referring to the first one. I wasn't aware of the remake. I'm listening to the newer one now on YouTube.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more Lachenmann. Chamber music this time, including Allegro Sostenuto.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps

The Cleveland Orchestra Chailly first time listening to this one.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach: well-tempered clavier, book 2*
Sokolov


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After listening to a number of Korngold recordings I'm continuing in the Late/Post-Romantic/Impressionist vein with Karol Szymanowski:


----------



## Enthusiast

Pulse Shadows ....


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

I've been concerned for some time because I haven't been wanting to hear much of Mahler's music. Yesterday, I felt like renewing my acquaintance. It's sounding good again. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

I like the way that Faust and her star collaborators couple a chamber work for all of them with concertos for one of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral/ensemble works part four of four tonight.

_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and orchestra (1993):
_Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):
_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations for orchestra (1997):



_Time and the Raven_ - overture for orchestra (1995):



_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ for orchestra (1998):










_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2001):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet and string trio (2002):










_Linguae Ignis_ [_Tongues of Fire_] for instrumental ensemble (2002):


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Gloria (both versions) Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano, Sara Mingardo, Monica Piccinini, others. Ingelou's thread inspired me to put this on again. The main attraction of this disc for me is the inclusion of RV588, a lesser known Gloria by Vivaldi. This is a lovely piece featuring a lot of arias. The mood is perhaps a little more solemn in places than RV 589- which just misses a top recommendation here. Alessandrini rushes through some sections of the more familiar Gloria for my taste, but still a fine performance. Sara Mingardo is superb as usual in both works and I quite enjoyed Monica Piccinini in the opening Orstro Picta appetizer.


----------



## Malx

Cello Concertos from Vivaldi, Tartini and CPE Bach played by Rostropovich with the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hugh Wolff.

CD 2 of this box:


----------



## Dimace

Your presentations / suggestions in the last pages, were in unknown waters for me and I can not comment something, although I found many titles extremely interesting or promising. So, instead of critic and appreciation for certain titles I will go directly to a new buy of me. A somehow surprise collection. To be honest, I don't like (as a collector) the big collections. They have, more or less, difficulties to sustain their original value. But this one, which in Amazon costs only 42 Euros, was too big temptation to me. So I bought it and I can say that I'm quit satisfied.* Very nice all around quality.* Only one or two recordings (before the War) with bad sound, and the rest with good to very good sound. A few, more modern, with excellent sound but are the minority. Because we are speaking of 40, DG quality, CDs I highly suggest this collection. As a proof I can say that everywhere else (except the Amazon) the price is MUCH MORE higher! So, If you have some dollars (pounds) available, buy this one and I'm sure that you will not regret. 










_In the Amazon site https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06ZYWB5KX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 you can find a detailed table of contents. _


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Cello Sonata. Bruns, Ishay (hänssler)


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata Nos. 1-32*
Richard Goode

Overall, this set is well worth hearing. The only sonata that was not done well was the Hammerklavier. It lacked energy and pathos for me.

On the flip side, his renditions of 1, 2, 3, 4, the third movement of 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, and 27 are all outstanding.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding!
As is everything this quartet does.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to my man Otto. 
Haydn variations and first symphony.

Did you folks here the story about when one time Otto was conducting the Los Angeles Philharmonic and they weren't getting it quite the way he wanted it?
He pulled a pistol from his pocket and slammed it down on the podium. :lol:
Gotta love Otto.


----------



## Guest

Lacks drama and the sound is far too reverberant. The tympani, in particular, lack clarity. I'll stick with Karajan on a Japanese SACD set..


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 4. Sanderling/Berlin. Rich, magisterial and warm. The Berlin Symphony never sounded so spacious. This is Brahms for when you want to savor every moment. Recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

new (to me)recording of Nielsen's glorious 3rd and 5th symphonies.

Thomson and the RSO.

(a swinging vigorous first movement in the 3rd and I am again reminded why this work remains one of my favourite symphonies!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cinco Piezas by Piazzolla played by Pablo Marquez, my hero right now.


----------



## jim prideaux

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 4. Sanderling/Berlin. Rich, magisterial and warm. The Berlin Symphony never sounded so spacious. This is Brahms for when you want to savor every moment. Recommended.


both of Sanderlings Brahms' cycles are so impressive, the other with the Staatskapelle Dresden is equally as glorious and in my mind establishes the conductor as one of the great interpreters of Brahms (along with Gielen and Skrowaczeski)


----------



## RockyIII

Itullian said:


> Listening to my man Otto.
> Haydn variations and first symphony.
> 
> Did you folks here the story about when one time Otto was conducting the Los Angeles Philharmonic and they weren't getting it quite the way he wanted it?
> He pulled a pistol from his pocket and slammed it down on the podium. :lol:
> Gotta love Otto.


Whoa, I wonder how well that would go over if a conductor did it today.

Can you tell me the remastering date of the German Requiem on this album? I'm wondering if it was 1997, which would make it the same as the German Requiem issued alone by Warner in 2012.


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> Whoa, I wonder how well that would go over if a conductor did it today.
> 
> Can you tell me the remastering date of the German Requiem on this album? I'm wondering if it was 1997, which would make it the same as the German Requiem issued alone by Warner in 2012.


The booklet says 1997 for the Requiem.


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Listening to my man Otto.
> Haydn variations and first symphony.
> 
> Did you folks here the story about when one time Otto was conducting the Los Angeles Philharmonic and they weren't getting it quite the way he wanted it?
> He pulled a pistol from his pocket and slammed it down on the podium. :lol:
> Gotta love Otto.


 An interesting video where the often high tempi (so-called HIP) is being questioned.

*Was Otto right after all !*


----------



## Itullian

^^^^Very interesting, thank you.:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Giulini.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler - Symphony 6


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...

*Shostakovich. Weinberg. Kobekin.*

Cello and Orchestra

Anastasia Kobekina, cello
Berner Symphonieorchester
Kevin John Edusei, conductor

Recorded at Diaconis-Kirche, Bern (Switzerland), 24-27 September 2018


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Music for Clarinet. Altmann, Henschel (hänssler)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: "A London Symphony" and " Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis"
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

The one upside to having breaks in listening, even though they aren't by choice, is that it makes you (well me anyway) appreciate the music all the more.

Haitink, has become one of my favourite RVW interpreters. The London Philharmonic Orchestra perform brilliantly for him in these works.

My only other listening recently has been the latter three String Quartets of *Joseph Haydns Op.33 String Quartets performed by Cuarteto Casals.*

My appreciation for String Quartets is largely thanks to Haydn so returning to these pieces was welcome. The Cuarteto Casals perform fantastically in these works and make a very positive impression for themselves and the pieces being performed.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Arrau, Galliera, Philharmonia Orchestra

This was a Josquin13 recommendation. Musically, it is terrific all the way through. There was a slight adjustment period in the beginning, as there was a little audible hiss. This was on the 2015 Amazon streaming version, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## flamencosketches

I think I'm going to snag that Klemperer Brahms box. I listened to his German Requiem again today and it's a revelation. I feel like I am starting to "get" Brahms for the first time.

.... am I trying too hard?


----------



## Guest




----------



## StrE3ss

André Cluytens - Complete Stereo Orchestral Recordings, 1957-1966

first listen to Beethoven from Cluytens really appreciate

Today : Beethoven Symphony 1,2,4,5 PC3 and ravel piano concerto


----------



## Flavius

Miguel Fleta: Guerrero, Arrieta.... Zazuela arias


----------



## Flavius

Miguel Fleta: Guerrero, Arrieta.... Zazuela arias (Preiser)


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Four Seasons. Mullova/Abbado/Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Still one of the top recordings of this, in my view. Always a pleasure to hear both Mullova's and Abbado's bright and joyful take on this standard. Recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was also inspired by the recent thread on Vivaldi and needed to give this disc another listen:









Magnificent!


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight I,m nerding out geeking out on what is the best release by Gombert in LP media.I'm currently listening to: Music From Chapel of Charles V, whit a Gombert Missa Je suis desheritée, B side is Basically some Arnolt Schlick and the great everlasting sir Thomas Crécquillon(wow).

The others his Gombert de Pacem Domine whit fellows workers of Charles V ,darn he was a lucky king he had the best musicians, unfortunately is wife died here why there a Missa of Crécquillon Call: mort ma privé of Ensemble Brabant well brewed album short parenthesis. B side of this vynil featured: LHeritier, Willaert, Non Papa.

And these are awesome i like a tad more the Lyricord because i'm more bias to Lyricord than Nonsuch Label,I'm that unfair, who said life was fair anyway lol

The thematic for tonight for me after this is music of Charles Von digital media.
I have a lot's of music of Charles V i.e one by Egidius Kwartet , one by Nordic Voice, one from Jordi Savall.

Goodnight folks I'm so tired, take care!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117108


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, Op. 33

The London Haydn Quartet

2012

I have been enjoying these string quartets, but there are a few pretty poor reviews which make me wonder if I am missing out on some better recordings. Should I try something else?


----------



## senza sordino

Poulenc festival here

Les biches, Les animaux modèles, Sinfonietta 









Piano Concerto, Sextet for piano flute oboe clarinet bassoon and horn, Sonata for two pianos, Concerto for two pianos, Organ Concerto, Concert champetre, Gloria. Wonderful music 









Sextet, Sonata for oboe and piano, trio for piano oboe and bassoon, sonata for flute and piano, villanelle for pipe and piano. 









Sonata for violin and piano, Bagatelle for violin and piano, sonata for clarinet and piano, sonata for Cello and piano









Caprice, Sonata for two pianos, Sonata for piano four hands, Sonata for two clarinets, Sonata for clarinet and bassoon, Sonata for horn trumpet and trombone


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Back to Post-Romanticism/Impressionism... in this instance, the sensual orchestral songs of Maurice Delage & Maurice Jaubert and a closing song by Ernest Chausson, beautifully performed by Felicity Lott:


----------



## Duncan

Add my name to those inspired by the Vivaldi thread -









*Vivaldi: Ercole sul Termodonte*

*Rolando Villazón (Ercole), Patrizia Ciofi (Orizia), Diana Damrau (Martesia), Joyce DiDonato (Ippolita), Vivica Genaux (Antiope), Topi Lehtipuu (Telemone), Philippe Jaroussky (Alceste), Romina Basso (Teseo)
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*









*Vivaldi: Bajazet*

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Bajazet), Patrizia Ciofi (Idaspe), David Daniels (Tamerlano), Elina Garanca (Andronico), Vivica Genaux (Irène), Marijana Mijanovic (Asteria)
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*









*Vivaldi: L'Oracolo in Messenia*

*Julia Lezhneva (Trasimede), Ann Hallenberg (Merope), Vivica Genaux (Epitide), Romina Basso (Elmira), Franziska Gottwald (Licisco), Xavier Sabata (Anassandro), Magnus Staveland (Polifonte)
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *

*Thomas Crecquillon - (c. 1505 - c. 1557)*









*Crecquillon: Choral Works, Vol. 1
*
*Boston Church of the Advent Choir, Edith Ho, Mark Dwyer*

*Link to complete album -*














*Crecquillon: Choral Works, Vol. 2*

*Charles Blandy (tenor), Joe Dan Harper (bass)
Boston Church of the Advent Choir, Edith Ho, Ross Wood, James Reyes*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## flamencosketches

Mahler - Songs of a Wayfarer. Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets No. 1


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I think I'm going to snag that Klemperer Brahms box. I listened to his German Requiem again today and it's a revelation. I feel like I am starting to "get" Brahms for the first time.
> 
> .... am I trying too hard?


There is nothing to be found in Brahms, because it is nothing he is doing for the first time in music. Beethoven scholar (the best) who is composing like his master and for his master. The German Requiem and the Intermezzi (ok, and the dances) are the exceptions, who make most of the new listeners to love his music. (his symphonies, which are beloved lately by you, dear friends, are excellent like structure, development etc. Brahms knows terribly lot of music. But, for me, as music works, are not better than Bruch's or Steinberg's symphonies. Listen, please, the 1st of Max and maybe you will understand the reason of this statement. The CHARACTER in music is VERY important).


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphony No. 32 
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 

Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 
Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine.

Only the concertos today .


----------



## Common Listener

flamencosketches said:


> I think I'm going to snag that Klemperer Brahms box. I listened to his German Requiem again today and it's a revelation. I feel like I am starting to "get" Brahms for the first time.
> 
> .... am I trying too hard?


I was going to say the opposite of Dimace - you sounded to me like a guy cracking a safe full of gold and asking, "Am I trying too hard?" I was going to say, "No!"  Seriously, as much enjoyment as I get out of Brahms (the symphonies more than anything else, though I also like the dances and Requiem (two peas in a pod, those are)) I hope it clicks for you, too.


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto in D major, Hob XVIII:11
composer
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
published in 1784 by Joseph Schmitt of Amsterdam; 1st and 2nd movement cadenzas by Wanda Landowska (1879-1959)
Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie (conductor)

Or another version on YouTube:
Joseph Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11 in D major, Hob. XVIII/11 - Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Kantorow (piano);à la russe

*Balakirev*: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy/ * Rachmaninov*: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28.
*Stravinsky*: Berceuse from The Firebird/Finale from The Firebird/ The Firebird Suite/ The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
*Tchaikovsky*: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)/ Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1/ Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Hiawatha

Ottorino Respighi - Pines of Rome:


----------



## Hiawatha

Zoltan Kodály - Háry János Suite:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Chamber Symphony no. 1 by Edison Denisov.


----------



## joen_cph

Kontrapunctus said:


>


A very good and interesting disc. The piano concerto, though small, is lyrical, and the Violin Concerto a classic.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ferneyhough* - _La Terre est un Homme, Missa Brevis_ & vocal/orchestral works /Brabbins/NMC CD

Wow. I don't claim to immediately get this often complicated music, but I really like the sonorities and soundscapes here. I think it must be among the absolutely most attractive Ferneyhough discs so far. Pieces like Nørgård's _5th Symphony _or _Terrains Vagues_ come to mind, but at times there's even a small hint of a more tender impressionism (Debussy,Ravel) say in _Plötzlichkeit_. The early _Missa Brevis_ is likewise good, and less complicated, by Ferneyhough standards.

A classic, I think.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Jul/Ferneyhough_terre_D231_SG.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Emperor Quartet & Mozart: Hunt Quartet

Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ljubica Maric *- _Byzantine Concerto _/ Danon etc. /chandos cd

The _Byzantine Concerto_ for piano and orchetra unfortunately gets a somewhat sub-standard for Chandos here. It's a nice work though.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Wieslaw Ochman (Hermann), Stefka Evstatieva (Lisa), Penka Dilova (Countess), Ivan Konsulov (Count Tomsky), Yuri Mazurok (Prince Yeletsky), Stefania Toczyska (Pauline), Angel Petkov (Chekalinsky), Peter V Petrov (Surin), Mincho Popov (Chaplitsky), Mincho Popov (Major-domo), Stoil Georgiev (Narumov), Wesselina Katsarova (Governess), Roumyana Bareva (Masha), Elena Stoyanova (Prilepa)

Svetsolav Obretenov Chorus, Sofia Festival Orchestra, Emil Tchakarov.


----------



## Jacck

*Monteverdi - Book 8 of madrigals (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)*
I listened to the whole book yesterday, about 2 hours total. Amazing
The true radical genius of Monteverdi is not in the operas but in the madrigals

now listening to Beethoven piano sonatas while working


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 9

Siegmund von Hausegger / Münchner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1938

The first studio recording (Klemperer made the first recording live with the New York Philharmonic in 1934) and a fine performance.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Arleen Augér (soprano), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano)*

*Mahler: Das klagende Lied*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Helena Döse (soprano), Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Sean Rae (bass)*

*Mahler: Piano Quartet (in one movement) in A minor*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
arr. Schoenberg*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: Piano Concertos ans Sonata for vilolin and piano op.134

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning the Rattle album above, supposedly it's the Brahms piano quartet in 4 movements arranged by Schoenberg? I remember that from the LP days ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - two discs of choral music this afternoon. The emphasis is on the evocative words of Orkney poet/author George Mackay Brown, whom Maxwell Davies got to know well and whose work provided a springboard for Max's own once he had relocated to Orkney. Imagine if Max had remained in his birthplace of Manchester - perhaps he'd have ended up setting music to the words of John Cooper Clarke instead!

_Five Carols_ for unaccompanied treble and alto three-part choir [Texts: English 15th century] (1966):
_Solstice of Light_ for tenor, mixed choir and organ [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):
_Hymn to the Word of God_ for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Greek Orthodox prayer] (1991):



_Westerlings: Four Songs and a Prayer with Seascapes_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: George Mackay Brown/anon. Orkney Norse] (1977):
_Lullaby for Lucy_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1981):
_One Star at Last_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1984):
_Sea Runes_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_House of Winter_ - for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Apple Basket: Apple Blossom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1990):
_Corpus Christi, with Cat and Mouse_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Richard Hill's 16th century _Commonplace Book_] (1993):
_A Hoy Calendar_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1994):


----------



## sonance

First listen to Geraldine Mucha: Macbeth and Other Orchestral Works
Irena Troupová, soprano; Patricia Goodson, piano; Hradec Králové Philharmonic Orchestra/Andreas Sebastian Weiser (arcodiva)










A professional review can be found here:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Jan/Mucha_Macbeth_UP0192.htm

When in the future I'll listen a second time I'll skip the soprano part - it's not my cup of tea ... But the beginning of the piano concerto is rather promising.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> There is nothing to be found in Brahms, because it is nothing he is doing for the first time in music. Beethoven scholar (the best) who is composing like his master and for his master. The German Requiem and the Intermezzi (ok, and the dances) are the exceptions, who make most of the new listeners to love his music. (his symphonies, which are beloved lately by you, dear friends, are excellent like structure, development etc. Brahms knows terribly lot of music. But, for me, as music works, are not better than Bruch's or Steinberg's symphonies. Listen, please, the 1st of Max and maybe you will understand the reason of this statement. The CHARACTER in music is VERY important).


Max who?

Interesting take on a composer many (though not me) consider to be up there with Beethoven, Bach, and Mozart. I don't find his work overly Beethovenian at all. In his piano pieces (including the Intermezzi you referred to, which I love) I don't hear much Beethoven at all but a pretty individual voice. More influenced by Schumann if anything.


----------



## Rogerx

Medtner - Complete Works for Violin and Piano.

Violin Sonata No. 1 in B minor, Op. 21/ Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 44/ 2 Canzonas and Dances, Op. 43.

Laurence Kayaleh (violin) & Paul Stewart (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

Current for me:


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> First listen to Geraldine Mucha: Macbeth and Other Orchestral Works
> Irena Troupová, soprano; Patricia Goodson, piano; Hradec Králové Philharmonic Orchestra/Andreas Sebastian Weiser (arcodiva)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A professional review can be found here:
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Jan/Mucha_Macbeth_UP0192.htm
> 
> When in the future I'll listen a second time I'll skip the soprano part - it's not my cup of tea ... But the beginning of the piano concerto is rather promising.


Hold on....what about the sopranos in Bach cantatas?????


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Hold on....what about the sopranos in Bach cantatas?????


Den tod... den tod... niemand zwingen kunnt...

(I'm sure I've butchered that German)

A haunting melody, and my favorite part of that great cantata.


----------



## jim prideaux

end of the working week and home listening to Schubert's 9th performed by Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.

For a long period of time I had relied on Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden and yet with increasing familiarity with Minkowski and Harnoncourt (among others) I have come to find Davis rather drab......reflecting again that the recording and interpretation can make such a difference.


----------



## flamencosketches

Trying again with Tchaikovsky... this is for you Dimace. I know you like this symphony, do you know this recording?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String quartets Op.18 No.1 & Op.74 "Harfenquartet "


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> _Max who?_
> 
> Interesting take on a composer many (though not me) consider to be up there with Beethoven, Bach, and Mozart. I don't find his work overly Beethovenian at all. In his piano pieces (including the Intermezzi you referred to, which I love) I don't hear much Beethoven at all but a pretty individual voice. More influenced by Schumann if anything.


In this case it could apply to either Maximilian Steinberg or Max Bruch. Steinberg went on to become Rimsky Korsakov's son-in-law, and earned the enmity of Stravinsky when the latter thought the former got special treatment when Rimsky Korsakov was their tutor. For my part I've always found the symphonies of both Steinberg and Bruch fairly uninteresting, but presumably Dimace sees something in them which eludes me.


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Hold on....what about the sopranos in Bach cantatas?????


Rogerx - Your post made me laugh. What about the Bach cantatas? Well, I don't know. I don't listen to Bach cantatas in general. - Normally I am very particular concerning soprano and prefer to listen to mezzosoprano. There are some exceptions, though. For example I'm very fond of the duets with Patrizia Ciofi and Joyce Di Donato:










I never can predict whether I will like the soprano voice or not. It all depends on trial and error ...


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Rogerx - Your post made me laugh. What about the Bach cantatas? Well, I don't know. I don't listen to Bach cantatas in general. - Normally I am very particular concerning soprano and prefer to listen to mezzosoprano. There are some exceptions, though. For example I'm very fond of the duets with Patrizia Ciofi and Joyce Di Donato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never can predict whether I will like the soprano voice or not. It all depends on trial and error ...


Well, we've seen the picture from your Bach collection, so I thought , the Cantatas contains sopranos, thats why.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117139
> 
> 
> Trying again with Tchaikovsky... this is for you Dimace. I know you like this symphony, do you know this recording?


There is a LOT of motivic unity between the movements... more than I'm used to in other composers. Interesting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117145


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The 9 Symphonies

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

recorded 1999, reissued 2017


----------



## Duncan

joen_cph said:


> Concerning the Rattle album above, supposedly it's the Brahms piano quartet in 4 movements arranged by Schoenberg? I remember that from the LP days ...


This is the version with the CBSO that is included in the Simon Rattle box set -









This is in reference to the later Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker version -









https://www.allmusic.com/album/brah...film-scene-chamber-symphony-no-1-mw0002169185

_"The ever-brilliant Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic show off the arranging genius of Arnold Schoenberg, whom listeners might know best for his twelve-tone compositions and pedagogy. The composer, however, arranged Brahms' works for orchestra with so much success, in fact, that one can easily believe they are orchestral works by Brahms himself.

The Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor is a perfect example of this. Reworked for a lush, grand orchestra, it begins with a moody theme that repeats throughout the first movement. The tempo picks up and then gives way to lyrical winds and a grand sound that is almost Russian in character. And yet, the orchestra can maintain an airy lightness when the music calls for it. A livelier version of the haunting theme returns in the second movement, and Schoenberg has orchestrated the music so that the instruments are shown off best with their unique timbres.

The third movement sounds characteristically Brahmsian, with its dotted rhythms, timpani, and its large scale of the orchestra. This shows Schoenberg's genius, for he truly understands the earlier master and can orchestrate piano music to truly sound like him. The conclusion is a wonderfully vigorous, violent piece that has echoes of Brahms' Hungarian Dances, with its long lyrical lines that contrast with Brahms' legendary counterpoint. It is hard to believe that this was not written by Brahms for orchestra, except for the giveaway: Schoenberg's clever addition of a xylophone.

The Accompanying Music to a Film Scene (or, Begleitungsmusik) is just that: very film-like and programmatic. It shimmers with various tone colors, moody and mysterious and full of angst, as the full German title suggests. Once again, it shows off Schoenberg's versatility and brilliance as a composer, how he plays with the listener's expectations by putting a climax earlier than the very end. It has a horror-film quality to it that is stirring, but the piece dies out calmly.

The Chamber Symphony No. 1 is not so much a structural piece as it is a flowing one; it is best not to question it, but to go along with it. It evolves seamlessly, using the strings in various unique ways, even including a lovely violin solo in the third movement. One can hear some of the famed twelve-tone method in the second movement as well. Overall, this is a wonderful introduction to Schoenberg for those who might feel intimidated by his less conventional work, but it is also a worthy addition to any Schoenberg fan's collection."
_


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Well, we've seen the picture from your Bach collection, so I thought , the Cantatas contains sopranos, thats why.


Rogerx - Maybe you confuse me with another poster?

I've got only two CDs with Bach cantatas (Trauerode with Philippe Herreweghe; secular cantatas with René Jacobs) but it's ages since I listened to them. Since January I posted only something about the Bach cello suites.

I just listened to:

William Walton: String Quartet in A minor; Piano Quartet in D minor
Maggini Quartet; Peter Donohoe, piano (naxos)










Very intense, very lyrical, very touching.

But with the Handel duets with Ciofi and Di Donato hanging in the air (see above) I'll turn to those now.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Rogerx - Maybe you confuse me with another poster?
> 
> I've got only two CDs with Bach cantatas (Trauerode with Philippe Herreweghe; secular cantatas with René Jacobs) but it's ages since I listened to them. Since January I posted only something about the Bach cello suites.
> 
> I just listened to:
> 
> William Walton: String Quartet in A minor; Piano Quartet in D minor
> Maggini Quartet; Peter Donohoe, piano (naxos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intense, very lyrical, very touching.
> 
> But with the Handel duets with Ciofi and Di Donato hanging in the air (see above) I'll turn to those now.


 I am so sorry, I mean Bourdon.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

Kammermusik No.1.op.24 no.1
Kleine Kammermusik,op 24,no.2
Kammermusik No.2,op.36 no.1
Kammermusik No 3, op.36 no.2


----------



## Enthusiast

Concertos 3 and 5 from this set ...


----------



## flamencosketches

That Tchaikovsky symphony was quite good. I'll be returning to that one.

Currently listening to Franz Liszt's B minor sonata played by Martha Argerich. Included in this fantastic box set:









It's good, but I prefer Emil Gilels'.

In reference to an album cover earlier on the page: Mahler Chamber Orchestra...? Is that some kind of joke? :lol:


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> I am so sorry, I mean Bourdon.


No need to feel sorry. I enjoyed the interaction here ... And it makes me listen to the very uplifting duets with Ciofi and Di Donato. I feel like singing and dancing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_What was spun on the turntable today_

*Auber - Overture to "La Muette di Portici" (Camberling/EMI)
Berlioz - Te Deum (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Enthusiast

Covering some of the same ground as my earlier listening ... but differently.


----------



## Red Terror

Outstanding new recording. Recommended.


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Gielen/Juliane Banse, Cornelia Kallisch, Europe Choir Academy, SWR Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks. Traditional post-Easter listening. A performance full of inner detail, beauty and fidelity to the score. Highly recommended, as is the entire set, one of the best available in my opinion.


----------



## Merl

Bruch's symphonies could hardly be described as symphonic masterpieces but they're pleasant enough. Had these for many years but seldom play them. 1st and 3rd this morning. I much prefer the 1st, especially the scherzo of the 1st.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^in my initial recent experience of this Mahler box set and frequent listening to his recordings of the Brahms symphonies (and his recording of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd) Gielen was prior to his retirement a marvellous conductor-just a pity his Beethoven cycle is relatively expensive and appears quite difficult to get hold of.

Richard Goode and the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Mozart's 18th Piano Concerto.

Not originally particularly impressed with this and yet this afternoon I am impressed by the intimacy and poise-a very considered interpretation.


----------



## 13hm13

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Piano Concerto; Steven Osborne (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov (conductor)


----------



## Jacck

*Schumann : Frauenliebe und -leben Op. 42*
Lorraine Hunt & Julius Drake


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - vocal works with orchestra/ensemble part one of two tonight.

Maxwell Davies pretty much burst onto the scene with _Eight Songs for a Mad King_, a stark but not unsympathetic portrayal of the mental tribulations of George III of Great Britain.

_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ could be described as a sequel to _Eight Songs_ as the subject matter is similar, as are the instrumental forces used. It is based on a real-life Australian woman, Eliza Donnithorne, who experienced a total meltdown after being jilted by her fiancé in 1856 - it has been suggested that Charles Dickens based his Miss Haversham character on her for _Great Expectations_. It was probably no coincidence that the provider of the texts to this and _Eight Songs_, Australian novelist-poet Randolph Stow, had his own fair share of issues both mental and physical throughout his life.

There is a clever little in-joke at the end of _Stone Litany_, set to Viking graffiti found inside an Orcadian burial mound. The final words in Orkney Norse are _MAKUS MATTR RAIST RUNAR THES-AR_, which Maxwell Davies self-referentially tweaks the translation of so it reads _MAX THE MIGHTY CARVED THESE RUNES_ - thus cheekily providing his own signature stamp for the whole work.

_Black Pentecost_ is symphonic in structure with the lyrical emphasis on environmental negligence and how big business at its most cynical can impact disastrously on a remote community.

_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano/harpsichord and percussion [Texts: Randolph Stow/George III] (1968):
_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ - music theatre work for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion [Text: Randolph Stow] (1974):



_Stone Litany: Runes from a House of the Dead_ - for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: from c. 12th century Orcadian Norse runic graffiti found in Neolithic burial chamber] (1973):
_Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra [Text: from the George Mackay Brown novel _Greenvoe_] (1979):


----------



## 13hm13

That Barber fuga ... !!!!
I think this one is on par with Stephen Beus version from 2006.









Samuel Barber
Piano Sonata Op. 26
Charles Ives
"Concord, Mass." Piano Sonata No. 2 Op. 19

Marc-André Hamelin, Piano
Hyperion 67469 (2004)


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Richard Goode and the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Mozart's 18th Piano Concerto.
> 
> Not originally particularly impressed with this and yet this afternoon I am impressed by the intimacy and poise-a very considered interpretation.


I wonder if you will find it continuing to grow on you. I bought the Goode/Orpheus recordings when they first came out and was always happy with them. But over time they came to seem masterly to me and almost without peer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphony 6 - a really good one - from one of my all-time favourite Sibelius sets.


----------



## KenOC

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder if you will find it continuing to grow on you. I bought the Goode/Orpheus recordings when they first came out and was always happy with them. But over time they came to seem masterly to me and almost without peer.


I agree with that assessment. Hard to beat these performances.


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss and Respighi: Violin Sonatas 

Kyung Wha Chung 
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117108
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> String Quartets, Op. 33
> 
> The London Haydn Quartet
> 
> 2012
> 
> I have been enjoying these string quartets, but there are a few pretty poor reviews which make me wonder if I am missing out on some better recordings. Should I try something else?


There may well be some better performances but if you are enjoying the London Haydn Quartet's recordings perhaps its the reviewers that are missing out not you!
There are many recordings of works that I love that so called experts don't rate - I have grown to trust my ears as being the best judge for my listening pleasure.

Enjoy what you enjoy - simple!


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Vienna PO, Giulini.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Max who?
> *
> Interesting take on a composer many (though not me) consider to be up there with Beethoven, Bach, and Mozart. I don't find his work overly Beethovenian at all. In his piano pieces (including the Intermezzi you referred to, which I love) I don't hear much Beethoven at all but a pretty individual voice. More influenced by Schumann if anything.


Max Bruch, mein Freund! Max Bruch! Very big composer! He has also composed the BEST violin concertos in the history of music. 
And the Scottish Fantasy, wich is the most demanding and melodic work for violin and orchestra. Bruch, almost like Beethoven, uses the A to B way to compose. Straight forward writing, like all the big composers. Steinberg is doing the same. Brahms is not so direct. He is going left and right with great easiness, because he knows PERFECT the art of composition, but, this is shady, has no great musical ideas. (I speak for his symphonies and ONLY) I have 10 circles (not many in comparison with other composers) and I didn't find one to make me happy with the music. (the melodies, the tempo, some surprises etc...) In the contrary, his Intermezzos, his sonatas, concertos etc. are very good. I believe, he tried very hard with his symphonies to find the God (Beethoven) and at the end he managed nothing great. This is a personal thesis, but, if you want, you can read about Brahms and his music in German or Russian forums and you will understand what I mean. And, to close this, you must know one: It isn't a necessity one composer to be super with everything he has composed. My Master made very mediocre Organ music. Beethoven a very ''small'' Fugue! Tschaikowky very mediocre piano sonata and generally piano music. etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mozart's compositions for clarinet are among my absolute favorite works by anyone. Currently listening to the Kegelstatt Trio... which sometimes gets overlooked in the shadow of the clarinet concerto and quintet... or transcribed for violin.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> In reference to an album cover earlier on the page: Mahler Chamber Orchestra...? Is that some kind of joke? :lol:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahler_Chamber_Orchestra

https://www.mahlerchamber.com/

The Mahler Chamber Orchestra is a professional touring chamber orchestra founded by Claudio Abbado and former members of the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra in 1997.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR TEMPERAMENTS
*William Byrd - Alfonso Ferrabosco I - Robert Parsons - Thomas Tallis*
Phantasm - viol ensemble
_
Avie_


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2*
Quartetto Italiano

This was a revelation to me. I liked the Amadeus Quartet's performance of it, but this is on a whole other level. I'm making my way through the whole set by this group, but if I come across something great, I'll post about it right away like this.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing with Mozart and the Clarinet:


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 3, 4, 5. Bohm/Vienna. Listening to Beethoven on a rainy day. I find Bohm's cycle consistently satisfying and return to it often. Majestic and insightful and not in too much of a hurry. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

JOHNNY, COCK THY BEAVER
_Popular Music-making in 17th Century England_
*Anonymous - John Playford - John Dowland - Thomas Simpson - Giles Farnaby*
The Dufay Collective
_
Chandos - New Directions_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_The Complete Music For Solo Piano Volume 2_
Piano - György Sándor

_Sonantine In E Minor Op.54 No.1	
Chose En soi Op.45a
Three Pieces Op.59
Sonantine In G Major Op.54 No.2
Music For Children Op.65
Sonata No.6 In A Major Op.82
Sonata No.7 In B Flat Major Op.83
Pensees Op.62
Sonata No.8 In B Flat Major Op.84
Sonata No.9 In C Major Op.103
_
VoxBox
3 Vinyl Lp's - Stereo

From the Liner Notes:

Prokofiev's pianistic powers were, by account, exceptional and his impact on those who heard him was very great. His initial reputation as an _enfant terrible_ was perhaps due as much to his free-swinging keyboard style as to the music itself (of course the two were inseparable). Even in later years he impressed audiences with his typical rhythmic and dynamic effects of hard-driving motoric dissonance, and with the sheer torrents of keyboard sound that poured out of his fingers. Perhaps the newness of the music and the strength of the composer-pianist's personality caused many (not always sympathetic) observers and critics to dwell excessively on the overwhelming dynamism of these performances; the constant contrasts of simple lyricism and the underlying classic structure and technique are in the music too, and were undoubtedly also part of the playing.


----------



## Bourdon

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2*
> Quartetto Italiano
> 
> This was a revelation to me. I liked the Amadeus Quartet's performance of it, but this is on a whole other level. I'm making my way through the whole set by this group, but if I come across something great, I'll post about it right away like this.


 *Indeed a very fine set,together with the Alban Berg Quartet my first choice and close to my heart.*


----------



## Itullian

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2*
> Quartetto Italiano
> 
> This was a revelation to me. I liked the Amadeus Quartet's performance of it, but this is on a whole other level. I'm making my way through the whole set by this group, but if I come across something great, I'll post about it right away like this.


Buy everything you can get by the QI! It's all superb!!


----------



## jim prideaux

19th century Russian Romanticism, possibly 'at it's best'.....

Rimsky Korsakov-Piano Concerto
Balakirev-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos

Malcolm Binns, David Lloyd Jones and the English Northern Philharmonia.

Quite simply wonderfully evocative music.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, I purchases these offerings:

Pedro Ruimonte: en Bruselas- La grande Chapelle & Albert Recasens
Pedro Ruimonte: Parnaso Espagnol de Madrigals & villacicos & Raoul Villabarrena

Francesco Canova da Milano fantasia ,ricercare and duets (naxos).
very good purchases !!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahler_Chamber_Orchestra
> 
> https://www.mahlerchamber.com/
> 
> The Mahler Chamber Orchestra is a professional touring chamber orchestra founded by Claudio Abbado and former members of the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra in 1997.
> [/video]


I was just laughing at the thought of a Mahler symphony being played by a chamber orchestra. If they can make it work, more power to them. That actually sounds awesome and some of the "big band" Mahler orchestras might learn something from that approach.

@Dimace. I'll look into this Bruch. I've definitely heard of the famous Bruch violin concerto.

As I probably mentioned, I am not big on Brahms' symphonies either. I have the Georg Solti/Chicago set, and though he's a phenomenal conductor, and his performances are usually magically intense, the Brahms doesn't do much for me. I still plan on giving that Klemperer set a shot when it's time to get around to it, before I make a judgment like yours.

By the way, wanted to say thanks to whoever it was that mentioned Gardiner's Ein deutsches Requiem, because I found it at a record store today for $2! Of course I went for it. Looking forward to comparing it with Klemperer's interpretation.

Current listening:









This is a great, and very strange, violin concerto (the Stravinsky, which I do not like as much as the Berg it is coupled with) and I like it a lot. I like Perlman's phenomenal playing, as always, and I like the colorful harmonies. The BSO sounds incredible too. This is the only of his Neoclassical works that I have enjoyed so far. I'm not a fan of the symphonies.

Interestingly, each movement begins with the same strange chord.


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite


----------



## skywachr

*Stravinsky LP*









Stravinsky Petrushka & Firebird w/ Bernstein commentary on Petrushka on Side 4.

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic

Columbia 1970

This almost 50 year old LP pressing is not often mentioned on the lists but to me is astonishing in both performance, dynamism and an incredibly transparent sound from the analog recording process. This one, in my mind, is worth looking out for.


----------



## Flavius

Moeran: Cello Concerto. Johnston, Ulster Orch./ Falletta (Naxos)


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> I was just laughing at the thought of a Mahler symphony being played by a chamber orchestra. If they can make it work, more power to them. That actually sounds awesome and some of the "big band" Mahler orchestras might learn something from that approach.
> 
> @Dimace. I'll look into this Bruch. I've definitely heard of the famous Bruch violin concerto.
> 
> As I probably mentioned, I am not big on Brahms' symphonies either. I have the Georg Solti/Chicago set, and though he's a phenomenal conductor, and his performances are usually magically intense, the Brahms doesn't do much for me. I still plan on giving that Klemperer set a shot when it's time to get around to it, before I make a judgment like yours.
> 
> By the way, wanted to say thanks to whoever it was that mentioned Gardiner's Ein deutsches Requiem, because I found it at a record store today for $2! Of course I went for it. Looking forward to comparing it with Klemperer's interpretation.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 117162
> 
> 
> This is a great, and very strange, violin concerto (the Stravinsky, which I do not like as much as the Berg it is coupled with) and I like it a lot. I like Perlman's phenomenal playing, as always, and I like the colorful harmonies. The BSO sounds incredible too. This is the only of his Neoclassical works that I have enjoyed so far. I'm not a fan of the symphonies.
> 
> Interestingly, each movement begins with the same strange chord.


Mahler played by a chamber orchestra:









Arranged by Kaplan himself - his most recent recording after the two standard symphony orchestra recordings of the Resurrection.
Kaplan is a amateur who has an obsession with Mahler's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* 








I'm listening to three discs from this 11CD set. This includes:-
- Symphonies 1, 5 & 9
- Serenade for Small Orchestra
- Larch Trees (tone poem)
- Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra
- Concerto for 28 Players
- Concertino for Oboe and Strings
- Fantasy for Oboe

There's quite a lot of atmosphere in the serenades and concertos here, with much effective writing, and much to enjoy.

I'm never too sure how seriously to take the symphonies - which to my ear are pretty uneven. In the ninth symphony he attempts - in the long final slow movement - a Mahlerian intensity.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I was just laughing at the thought of a Mahler symphony being played by a chamber orchestra. If they can make it work, more power to them. That actually sounds awesome and some of the "big band" Mahler orchestras might learn something from that approach.
> 
> @Dimace. I'll look into this Bruch. I've definitely heard of the famous Bruch violin concerto.
> 
> As I probably mentioned, I am not big on Brahms' symphonies either. I have the Georg Solti/Chicago set, and though he's a phenomenal conductor, and his performances are usually magically intense, the Brahms doesn't do much for me. I still plan on *giving that Klemperer set a shot* when it's time to get around to it, before I make a judgment like yours.
> 
> By the way, wanted to say thanks to whoever it was that mentioned Gardiner's Ein deutsches Requiem, because I found it at a record store today for $2! Of course I went for it. Looking forward to comparing it with Klemperer's interpretation.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 117162
> 
> 
> This is a great, and very strange, violin concerto (the Stravinsky, which I do not like as much as the Berg it is coupled with) and I like it a lot. I like Perlman's phenomenal playing, as always, and I like the colorful harmonies. The BSO sounds incredible too. This is the only of his Neoclassical works that I have enjoyed so far. I'm not a fan of the symphonies.
> 
> Interestingly, each movement begins with the same strange chord.


Give as many shots you want. (Solti's set is better, by the way) The problem is: After you have finished listening a symphony of Brahms you can remember NOTHING of it. They haven't a strong - memorable theme. This is a BIG problem. Listen ONE time the Little Russian. You will NEVER forget its theme. (Instead of looking for other conductors for his symphonies, go to his concerts and listen them with Dimitris (Sgouros) You will immediately love Brahms!


----------



## Duncan

*Question of the Week - *

*What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


----------



## Duncan

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*











*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber*


----------



## starthrower

Makrokosmos I, for amplified piano
A Little Suite for Christmas, A. D. 1979, for piano
Vox Balaenae, for 3 masked players: electric flute, electric cello & electric piano


----------



## pmsummer

GOTHIC MUSIC IN BOHEMIA
_13th - 15th Century_
*Anonymous - Neidhardt von Reuenthal - Tannhäuser - Guillaume de Machaut - Francesco Landini - Donato de Firenze - Molendinum de paris - Guillaume Dufay*
Ars Cameralis
Lukáš Matoušek - director
_
Studio MATOUŠ_


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


Schuricht 1937 & 1959 (and the other children go to their beds…) :lol:


----------



## Colin M

Jacck said:


> *Schumann : Frauenliebe und -leben Op. 42*
> Lorraine Hunt & Julius Drake


 Jacck this is easily one of my favorite Schumann Song offerings The singer and the pianist are attached at the heart throughout... much as I imagine the songwriter and his muse Clara were back in the day. I know what I am playing later this evening : ).


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## flamencosketches

^ I love the Kleiber too in Beethoven's 7th. Karajan '63 is quite good too. And then I really liked Toscanini's 1939 with the NBC Symphony the one time I listened to it.

@Dimace, I can't say I disagree, at least not at this point in my life. I have heard at least 2 or 3 out of the 4 (can't remember if I've heard the 2nd) in my lifetime, and I can't remember a single theme off the top of my head :lol: but what you say is one man's opinion, and there are many here on the boards and elsewhere who really cherish Brahms' symphonies. Maybe I'm not destined to be one of them, but I feel I owe it to myself to give it a shot!

Speaking of giving a chance to music I've long thought to dislike, right now, I am listening to Bruckner's 4th. Günter Wand with the NDR-Sinfonieorchester, on your recommendation, Dimace. I can't say I'm absolutely blown away, but the first movement was fun to listen to and follow along with the score, though there were too many fake-outs where it sounded like the movement was going to end, and then went back to develop another earlier motive, again, repeat ad nauseum :lol: I'll say this, though, the Coda of that movement was excellent.


----------



## Malx

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


My first reaction to that question is:









But may well change later this evening, or tomorrow, or both. But it is certainly a fine account from what I remember.


----------



## Jacck

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


compared to others here, my knowledge of various interpretations is limited. By for Beethoven, I was quite happy with *Ernest Ansermet* lately, and for Bruckner with Jochum, which is almost as good as my favorite Skrowaczewski


----------



## pmsummer

INNOCENCE
_Innocence*, The Lamb*, Song for Athene, Tyger, Annunciation, Two Hymns_
*John Tavener*
William Blake* - text
Westminster Abbey Choir
English Chamber Orchestra
Martin Neary - conductor
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Leigh Nixon - tenor
Graham Titus - bass
Alice Neary - cello
Martin Baker - organ
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## bharbeke

There are tons of great Beethoven 7th symphony recordings out there. For today, I'll recommend checking out Karl Bohm with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> There are tons of great Beethoven 7th symphony recordings out there. For today, I'll recommend checking out Karl Bohm with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


Karl is HUGE director! Not very fantasie, but a serious one. A great OLD SCHOOLL director!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> Max Bruch, mein Freund! Max Bruch! Very big composer! He has also composed the BEST violin concertos in the history of music.
> ...


See the red text: I often find amusing when you claim that :cheers:


----------



## Malx

Bruckner 4 from this set - currently listening to it via spotify.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> I think I'm going to snag that Klemperer Brahms box. I listened to his German Requiem again today and it's a revelation. I feel like I am starting to "get" Brahms for the first time.
> 
> .... am I trying too hard?


I only have it as a single CD but Klemperer's German Requiem is outstanding.


----------



## StrE3ss

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


Erich Kleiber
Symphony No.7 in A major Op.92 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, recorded May 1950

And Carlos Kleiber Wiener Philharmoniker

Can't chose one

And i don't have listen Schuricht 7, it's on my list.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sym. Nrs. 5 & 7. Orch. Phil. de Berlin/ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still listening to Mozart...


----------



## 13hm13

Stanford *, Margaret Fingerhut , Ulster Orchestra , Vernon Handley - Piano Concerto No.2 in Minor, Concert Variations
Label:
Chandos - CHAN 8736
Format:CD , Album 
Country:UK
Date of release:1989
Genre:Classical
Style:Romantic


----------



## SixFootScowl

Loaned to me by a musical friend so listened to them today:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Tchaikovsky-violin concerto in D major.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Adrian Willaert - (c. 1490 - 1562)*

*Adrian Willaert: Intavolature dei madrigali da Verdelot
*
*Massimo Lonardi, Silvia Piccollo, Giuseppe Zambon, Sergio Balestracci, Gaetano Nasillo
Il Desiderio Ensemble*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## MozartsGhost

Fritz, me too!

*Shostakovich*
_Leningrad Symphony No. 7_
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein conducting

Just rec'd this book in the mail today. I know what I'm doing this weekend! Yay!


----------



## MozartsGhost

Regarding the Beethoven's 7th, I'm a Furtwangler fan, but I've been listening to this Rattle set a lot lately. My son bought this for me because he bought a copy for himself about a year ago and he loves it. This is his first dip into classical music on his own and is excited enough to share a copy with me . . . how can it not be my favorite? So, at this point in time, for the building of a new memory, Rattle is working very well!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gluck is certainly one of the most respected composers in the realm of music history... but sadly sadly underrated IMO as a composer frequently listened to and appreciated by those who listen seriously to classical music. Then again, it seems to me that with few exceptions (Wagner and Verdi being the most obvious) composers known almost exclusively as operatic composers are at something of a disadvantage with a large percentage of even the serious classical music audience biased against opera... and much within the realm of vocal music.

Anyway... this is a lovely recording. Classical-era opera second only to Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Serenades Nos. 1 & 2

Capella Augustina- Andreas Spering .


----------



## flamencosketches

MozartsGhost said:


> Regarding the Beethoven's 7th, I'm a Furtwangler fan, but I've been listening to this Rattle set a lot lately. My son bought this for me because he bought a copy for himself about a year ago and he loves it. This is his first dip into classical music on his own and is excited enough to share a copy with me . . . how can it not be my favorite? So, at this point in time, for the building of a new memory, Rattle is working very well!


That is awesome my friend. Much respect for raising your kid right 

Can't say I'm familiar with Rattle's Beethoven or much of his conducting at all! I know he's a very famous conductor, so I may have to see what he's all about.

Current listening for me:









The "Scottish" symphony from this very good set.


----------



## flamencosketches

StlukesguildOhio said:


> View attachment 117194
> 
> 
> Gluck is certainly one of the most respected composers in the realm of music history... but sadly sadly underrated IMO as a composer frequently listened to and appreciated by those who listen seriously to classical music. Then again, it seems to me that with few exceptions (Wagner and Verdi being the most obvious) composers known almost exclusively as operatic composers are at something of a disadvantage with a large percentage of even the serious classical music audience biased against opera... and much within the realm of vocal music.
> 
> Anyway... this is a lovely recording. Classical-era opera second only to Mozart.


Large percentage, really? How large? I'm new to the classical music world, but it seems most classical lovers also love opera, and there are some who love opera but don't care for instrumental classical music.

Personally, I'm not a big opera fan but hold no bias against it. On the contrary, I would like to be more into opera than I am. I just don't often have the time or attention span to dedicate 2-3+ hours out of a day to listen to an opera.

I want to check out Gluck's music, he is often seen as a not-so-distant 4th in terms of importance among Classical era composers. How do his operas stack up to Mozart's?


----------



## 13hm13

TACET and their awesome sound FIDELITY ... wow!﻿









Wilhelm Furtwangler

Piano Quintet in C major 
Clarens Quintet 
TACET Real Surround Sound, Moving Real Surround Sound & stereo


----------



## Tristan

*Rimsky-Korsakov* - Russian Easter Overture, Op. 36









This may be my new favorite recording of Russian Easter Overture. I've mentioned it before, but this was the piece that, when I heard it at 8-years-old, blew me away and made me discover a new level of what classical music could be. All these years later, it's still one of my favorite works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Large percentage, really? How large? I'm new to the classical music world, but it seems *most* classical lovers also love opera...

"Most"? Somehow I doubt that. I had to go back quite a few pages here to find an example of a member listening to an operatic reording on this thread. Over the years that I have been here I have stumbled upon more than a few members who had little interest in... or an active dislike of opera. The members who were passionate about lieder or other art songs were even less common.

...there are some who love opera but don't care for instrumental classical music.

That is quite likely... but I suspect less common. We may imagine an ideal lover of classical music who embraces everything from Leonin and Perotin to the latest composers in every imaginable genre... but I doubt that is all that common. There are musical genre that I like more... or less... than others, and musical styles and/or composers that I can largely do without.

Personally, I'm not a big opera fan but hold no bias against it. On the contrary, I would like to be more into opera than I am. I just don't often have the time or attention span to dedicate 2-3+ hours out of a day to listen to an opera.

Isn't that always the way it is? We embrace that art that we find most likely to give us the most pleasure. If the demands... the investment... needed to truly come to the appreciation of a given body of work surpasses what we are willing or able to invest, we focus elsewhere. I was exposed to classical vocal music early on. My mother sang in the church choir and so I heard lots of Bach when I was a teen. From there it wasn't that long to move to opera, oratorios, and even lieder. But yes, opera is demanding. I would suggest the best introduction is to watch a few good film productions of operas... and then see a few in person. Opera is a multi-media art form. The music is but a single part of the whole.

I want to check out Gluck's music, he is often seen as a not-so-distant 4th in terms of importance among Classical era composers. How do his operas stack up to Mozart's?

Obviously Mozart and Haydn are the two dominant figures of the era. After them? Beethoven... if you count him as being of the Classical Era. But he seems to straddle the line pushing toward the Romantic era. After that? J.S. Bach's sons, Joseph Haydn's brother Michael, Luigi Boccherini, Carl Stamitz, Muzio Clementi, Joseph Martin Kraus, Luigi Cherubini, Johann Nepomuk Hummel, John Field, and number of others. None of these seem to have the impact of Gluck who pushed for a "classical" simplicity in opera and a primary emphasis upon the drama. All of his impact upon music history would be meaningless if there were no music of lasting merit/interest. Gluck... like a lot of earlier operatic composers... has benefitted by recent "rediscovery" of "early" operatic music: Vivaldi, Handel, etc... There are now excellent recordings of Ezio, Orfeo ed Euridice (and the French version: Orphée et Euridice), Alceste, Paride ed Elena, Iphigénie en Aulide, Armide, Iphigénie en Tauride, Echo et Narcisse.

How do these stack up in comparisson to Mozart? How does any composer stack up next to Mozart?


----------



## deprofundis

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> *Thomas Crecquillon - (c. 1505 - c. 1557)*
> 
> View attachment 117116
> 
> 
> *Crecquillon: Choral Works, Vol. 1
> *
> *Boston Church of the Advent Choir, Edith Ho, Mark Dwyer*
> 
> *Link to complete album -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117117
> 
> 
> *Crecquillon: Choral Works, Vol. 2*
> 
> *Charles Blandy (tenor), Joe Dan Harper (bass)
> Boston Church of the Advent Choir, Edith Ho, Ross Wood, James Reyes*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *


Mollie John, I happen to have these and Crécquillon is one of my favorite renaissance composers, Both vol 1-2 are quite impressive hey goodnight dear, Mollie

You got a good taste, so far you impress deprofundis, I swear , miss John :tiphat:


----------



## AeolianStrains

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Then again, it seems to me that with few exceptions (Wagner and Verdi being the most obvious) composers known almost exclusively as operatic compo


And Puccini, Rossini, Bizet, Strauss...

Plus plenty in the Classical era who wrote for all have their operas loved and cherished, and Mozart's are, of course, regularly performed everywhere.

I don't think opera is the black sheep of CM. Smaller works will always be more popular than larger works, given the less require of one's time.

As far as opera recordings, I know I'm not alone in not preferring them as home listening because they're meant to be staged and watched. I have a few, but live performances or the very least DVDs are necessary.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Symphony No.9.

Martina Arroyo, Regina Sarfaty, Nicholas di Virgilio, Norman Scott,

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Large percentage, really? How large? I'm new to the classical music world, but it seems most classical lovers also love opera, and there are some who love opera but don't care for instrumental classical music.
> 
> Personally, I'm not a big opera fan but hold no bias against it. On the contrary, I would like to be more into opera than I am. I just don't often have the time or attention span to dedicate 2-3+ hours out of a day to listen to an opera.
> 
> I want to check out Gluck's music, he is often seen as a not-so-distant 4th in terms of importance among Classical era composers. How do his operas stack up to Mozart's?


I love to watch operas but have a hard time just listening to them. I will give composers a try so I'll put Gluck on my "to do" list and listen to him in the not too distant future.


----------



## haydnguy

Now...

*Bach*

Solo & Double
Violin Concertos

Andrew Manze
Rachel Podger
The Academy of Ancient Music
Andrew Manze, director


----------



## haydnguy

StlukesguildOhio said:


> View attachment 117194
> 
> 
> Gluck is certainly one of the most respected composers in the realm of music history... but sadly sadly underrated IMO as a composer frequently listened to and appreciated by those who listen seriously to classical music. Then again, it seems to me that with few exceptions (Wagner and Verdi being the most obvious) composers known almost exclusively as operatic composers are at something of a disadvantage with a large percentage of even the serious classical music audience biased against opera... and much within the realm of vocal music.
> 
> Anyway... this is a lovely recording. Classical-era opera second only to Mozart.


I am not trying to put words in your mouth just curious, would you say that serious classical music audience is biased against all vocal work in general along with opera?


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1969-06-23
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## haydnguy

Now...

*Beethoven*


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition

William Kapell - Piano

Live recording, New York City, March 1st, 1953

This recording was made only a few months before Kapell's tragic early death and is a wonderful interpretation, as good as those by Richter and Horowitz, in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Puritani

Montserrat Caballé (Elvira), Alfredo Kraus (Arturo), Matteo Manuguerra (Riccardo), Julia Hamari (Enrichetta), Agostino Ferrin (Giorgio), Stefan Elenkov (Gualtiero) & Dennis O'Neill (Bruno)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 4 from this lovely set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - vocal works with orchestra part two of two this morning.

_Into the Labyrinth_ - cantata for tenor and orchestra [Text: after the George Mackay Brown play _The Well_] (1983):










_The Turn of the Tide_ for children's choir and orchestra [Text: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1992):



_Job_ - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Stephen Mitchell's translation of biblical sources] (1997):


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> As I probably mentioned, I am not big on Brahms' symphonies either. I have the Georg Solti/Chicago set, and though he's a phenomenal conductor, and *his performances are usually magically intense, the Brahms doesn't do much for me.* I still plan on giving that Klemperer set a shot when it's time to get around to it, before I make a judgment like yours.


Sorry to single this out but it makes a point for me. I feel the reason that many find the Brahms symphonies difficult is that they are expecting (wanting) intensity, a sort of proto-Mahler if you will, rather than what Brahms gives us. Brahms is a very disciplined composer - almost classical (and it is here that his learning from Beethoven comes in) - and the key note for me is _*warmth*_ rather than angst or tragedy. He is not giving us grand vistas so much as something very human. And not heroically human - that would be too two-dimensional - but warm and affectionate. To get the most out of the Brahms symphonies you need to be looking for what is actually there.

Elsewhere you have said of the Brahms symphonies



> I have heard at least 2 or 3 out of the 4 (can't remember if I've heard the 2nd) in my lifetime, and I can't remember a single theme off the top of my head but what you say is one man's opinion, and there are many here on the boards and elsewhere who really cherish Brahms' symphonies. Maybe I'm not destined to be one of them, but I feel I owe it to myself to give it a shot!


which is strange as many put Brahms forward in recent threads about "best melodist". There are many lovely and very famous tunes in the Brahms symphonies (probably more than in the Beethoven symphonies). It may be that some go away from these great works feeling that nothing memorable has happened but I do find that very hard to understand, especially when compared with Bruch who wrote a few attractive but, to my ears, relatively empty works. Persevere slowly with Brahms is my message: his music is very worthwhile but it may not be what you expect. It is too great for that.


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry to single this out but it makes a point for me. I feel the reason that many find the Brahms symphonies difficult is that they are expecting (wanting) intensity, a sort of proto-Mahler if you will, rather than what Brahms gives us. Brahms is a very disciplined composer - almost classical (and it is here that his learning from Beethoven comes in) - and the key note for me is _*warmth*_. He is not giving us grand vistas so much as something very human. And not heroically human - that would be too two-dimensional - but warm and affectionate. To get the most out of the Brahms symphonies you need to be looking for what is actually there.
> 
> Elsewhere you have said of the Brahms symphonies
> 
> which is strange as many put Brahms forward in recent threads about "best melodist". There are many lovely and very famous tunes in the Brahms symphonies (probably more than in the Beethoven symphonies). It may be that some go away from these great works feeling that nothing memorable has happened but I do find that very hard to understand, especially when compared with Bruch who wrote a few attractive but, to my ears, relatively empty works. Persevere slowly with Brahms is my message: his music is very worthwhile but it may not be what you expect. It is too great for that.


I would heed Enthusiast's wise advice, Flamencosketches. When I came to this site I had a handful of Brahms cycles that I liked but didnt love. Now i have a ridiculous amount of sets (and i ordered another 2 this week). Brahms symphonies are indeed about warmth and intensity and usually dont work well with too much drive and ferocious heat (although Szell makes this approach work for me, but not for some other people). Stick with Brahms. Play the 3rd and 4th symphonies to death. Eventually you'll get there.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well then. I'm getting some conflicting advice here :lol:

Worry not, though, I'm still soundly in the "keep trying on Brahms" camp. Just more so in a spot where I'm going to give his music a rest for now (outside of the phenomenal Requiem which I will return to) and return in a few months/years/whenever seems right.

Thanks to both of you for your testimony. They both line up with about how I see Brahms as a composer.

Final note on his melodies/being memorable. It's not that while the symphonies are ongoing, I don't find any of the melodies enjoyable. More so that so much is happening with them over the course of 40+ minutes that I come out of it not knowing where to begin in my recollection, which quickly fades. I don't have the best memory with music in the slightest. Maybe I just need to listen with a score in hand.

Oh well, like I said maybe I'm trying too hard. I will come back to his great music in due time.









Alban Berg: 3 Excerpts from Wozzeck. Antal Dorati, LSO.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> *Question of the Week - *
> 
> *What is your favourite recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92?*


I don't know about favourite but this one (I'm just coming to the end of it now) is a pretty good one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I have many to choose from.....I have a soft spot for Isserstedt and his Beethoven.


----------



## flamencosketches

A fantastic performance of a famous opera. Böhm is a hell of an operatic conductor, alongside Solti my favorite. But as I mentioned a few pages back I'm pretty clueless on opera beyond the principle of "I like what I like".

My favorite tenor Fritz Wunderlich is in this. He is phenomenal in this role. Roberta Peters is a pretty great Queen of the Night too.

I have given up on trying to follow along with the libretto and just enjoying the music. The unaccompanied recitatives are a bit tiresome though :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117210
> 
> 
> A fantastic performance of a famous opera. Böhm is a hell of an operatic conductor, alongside Solti my favorite. But as I mentioned a few pages back I'm pretty clueless on opera beyond the principle of "I like what I like".
> 
> My favorite tenor Fritz Wunderlich is in this. He is phenomenal in this role. Roberta Peters is a pretty great Queen of the Night too.
> 
> I have given up on trying to follow along with the libretto and just enjoying the music. The unaccompanied recitatives are a bit tiresome though :lol:


This is a classic or as other people would say an essential recording with Wunderlich,Dieskau........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ein Tanzspiel by Franz Schreker. One of my latest discoveries. Late romanticism here  Written 1908/09.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph's 1-4
hanssler classic
Orchestra: Academy St. Martin- in-the-Fields
Conductor: Sir Neville Marriner
Composer: Robert Schumann
Audio CD (February 25, 2003)
Number of Discs: 2


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano).


----------



## Marinera

Pierre de la Rue - Missa Ave Sanctissima Maria just finished, and now Philip Glass - Orphee - disk 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know about favourite but this one (I'm just coming to the end of it now) is a pretty good one.
> 
> View attachment 117208


And here is another. Vanska's "post-HIP" cycle is one of the more recent to demonstrate an approach to Beethoven that is coherent and distinctive.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Staying with Beethoven with this Quintet and Septet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And Puccini, Rossini, Bizet, Strauss...

I wouldn't count Strauss among the composers whose oeuvres are almost exclusively operatic. There are a good many instrumental works, tone poems, the Alpine Symphony, several concertos, etc... as well as a wealth of lieder. I agree that his operas are the core of his achievements... but it is perhaps telling that a good many known him more for his instrumental works.

Plus plenty in the Classical era who wrote for all have their operas loved and cherished, and Mozart's are, of course, regularly performed everywhere.

Don't get me wrong; opera has a passionate following. I am just saying that we cannot assume that because someone is an ardent follower of "classical music" that they will feel the same about opera... or any given sub-group of classical music. There are aficionados of the Baroque, Medieval music, Russian Music, Chamber Music, etc... who rarely venture outside of their passion. And there are those with far boroader tastes.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I am not trying to put words in your mouth just curious, would you say that serious classical music audience is biased against all vocal work in general along with opera?

I'm not saying that a majority of the classical music lovers here or elsewhere are biased against or dislike opera. As I stated above, I am just saying that we cannot assume that because someone is an ardent follower of "classical music" that they will feel the same about opera... or any given sub-group of classical music. There are aficionados of the Baroque, Medieval music, Russian Music, Chamber Music, etc... who rarely venture outside of their passion. And there are those with far broader tastes.

There are those who cannot see Wagner as one of the greatest composers because all he wrote was opera. I have stumbled (more than once) upon those who underestimate Schubert because they are not fans of lieder. I debated here... some years ago... with several members who felt that French mélodies (by Ravel, Debussy, Faure, etc...) didn't even really qualify as "classical music". But that's always been a debate: "what qualifies as "classical music?" Does Johann Strauss count? Lehar? Offenbach? Gershwin? Bernstein?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"*
*London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"*
*London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386*
*London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
*
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
*
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> And here is another. Vanska's "post-HIP" cycle is one of the more recent to demonstrate an approach to Beethoven that is coherent and distinctive.
> 
> View attachment 117215


I bet that's really good. I like his Sibelius with the Minnesota Orchestra. Very trimmed and clean, almost TOO lean at times, but very "classicistic". So I can only imagine his Beethoven brings out the Classical side of the music, which is how I like Beethoven. (Not too big on much of the HIP Beethoven symphonies I've heard though unfortunately).

Current listening:









Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.3 in C major. Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. I can't believe how good this set is. I actually quite prefer it to the Vänskä I just mentioned on account of its power and dramatic "bite" (though restrained - this is Sibelius and not Mahler). This cycle is still fresh to me, and I'm still in the early stages of working thru it. But I am finding it hard to imagine hearing better recordings of these phenomenal works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

flamencosketches: As I probably mentioned, I am not big on Brahms' symphonies either. I have the Georg Solti/Chicago set, and though he's a phenomenal conductor, and his performances are usually magically intense, the Brahms doesn't do much for me. I still plan on giving that Klemperer set a shot when it's time to get around to it, before I make a judgment like yours.

I can relate... because I found it difficult going coming to terms with Brahms' symphonies. They have a certain... "density"... unlike the fluidity of Mahler (among others) that I struggled to appreciate. I must agree with the other member who suggested that you must approach Brahms without the preconception that he should sound like other composers you already admire. I would also suggest you explore multiple interpretations. I can't speak of Solti's set (although I agree that he is usually a formiddible conductor). There many other interpretations of real merit. Bohm, Klemperer, Karajan, Giulini, Ansemet, and Szell all turn in marvelous renderings. There are also fine interpretations of individual symphonies by Stokowski, Kleiber, etc... My personal favorites are those by Bruno Walter...









... and John Eliot Gardiner...









Gardiner's "Historically Informed Performance" employing period instruments and performance style stripped some of the "density" of Brahms' symphonies for me and clarified them. But he is not for everyone... and you should listen to other interpretations.

Obviously, I came around to appreciating Brahms' symphonies (I had long loved his Deutsches Requiem) as I now own all the symphonic sets mentioned above. Don't give up on him... but perhaps give him a rest and come back to him later.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of Beethoven quartets in excellent performances ...


----------



## flamencosketches

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Obviously, I came around to appreciating Brahms' symphonies (I had long loved his Deutsches Requiem) as I now own all the symphonic sets mentioned above. Don't give up on him... but perhaps give him a rest and come back to him later.




That's the plan for now. Thanks for your further elucidating words. It looks like there are many choices out there. I am probably going to try Klemperer's recordings next as I really like his recording of the Requiem. I may sample Gardiner too, I like his Mozart, Handel, and Bach quite a bit. And then his Berlioz, as far as the more Romantic generation goes, is pretty good. I also yesterday picked up Gardiner's Ein Deutsches Requiem used for $2 at a record store, which was a serendipitous find as someone had just recommended it to me that day. So I'll have that to compare against Klemperer's great version.

I am generally a fan of Bruno Walter too but have not heard his Brahms. Like I said though I am going to take a break on Brahms' symphonies to give other composers a chance. Currently, I can't get enough of Mahler, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Mendelssohn, Bartók, and Sibelius, not to mention dipping my toes into the operas of Mozart, Wagner, and Strauss, so I should have plenty to tide me over in the meantime  I wish I could narrow my interests further and focus on the music of ONE or TWO composers rather than have obsessions all over the map... but alas that is not really how my brain works.

Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite/ Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> That's the plan for now. Thanks for your further elucidating words. It looks like there are many choices out there. I am probably going to try Klemperer's recordings next as I really like his recording of the Requiem. I may sample Gardiner too, I like his Mozart, Handel, and Bach quite a bit. And then his Berlioz, as far as the more Romantic generation goes, is pretty good. I also yesterday picked up Gardiner's Ein Deutsches Requiem used for $2 at a record store, which was a serendipitous find as someone had just recommended it to me that day. So I'll have that to compare against Klemperer's great version.
> 
> I am generally a fan of Bruno Walter too but have not heard his Brahms. Like I said though I am going to take a break on Brahms' symphonies to give other composers a chance. Currently, I can't get enough of Mahler, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Mendelssohn, Bartók, and Sibelius, not to mention dipping my toes into the operas of Mozart, Wagner, and Strauss, so I should have plenty to tide me over in the meantime  I wish I could narrow my interests further and focus on the music of ONE or TWO composers rather than have obsessions all over the map... but alas that is not really how my brain works.
> 
> Thanks again :cheers:


Haitink and Brahms is a very good combination.



















To give you an example


----------



## Vasks

_Patrolling Paul....on vinyl_

*Hindemith - Kammermusik #4 (Concerto Amsterdam/Telefunken)
Hindemith - Tuba Sonata (Torchinsky/Columbia)
Hndemith - Organ Sonata #3 (Preston/Argo)
Hindemith - Konzertmusik for Wind Orchestra, Op. 41 (Reynolds/UM)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117231


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in Augustiis "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert and Choir
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^
Here you go RockyIII



Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin / Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin.

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps,,the last recording for the time being,now directed by the master himself.

In spite of the many recording of Le Sacre I listened lately I'm still fond of the first Karajan recording.
Also the Rattle recording with the Berliner the Dorati/Detroit and the Solti/Chicago are among my favorites.


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart - The Magic Flute*
Karajan, Vienna
this opera finally clicked with me. The music is really beautiful. I have not yet tried to understand the plot.


----------



## Enthusiast

5 and 7 (they were coupled on the LP of this that I used to have) from what is for me one of the great Sibelius sets. I particularly love Barbirolli's 7.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor. Emerson Quartet, Fleisher. Lovely performance though I tend to prefer Pollini and Quartetto Italiano in this. The Emersons do a great job with the quartets on this collection, very insightful and committed.


----------



## haydnguy

Now....

*Mozart*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Back to Beethoven......

Piano sonatas 16,17 & 18 ( Philips digital special edtion )


----------



## Itullian

Gotterdammerung live from the Met 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marinera

Glass - Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117210
> 
> 
> A fantastic performance of a famous opera. Böhm is a hell of an operatic conductor, alongside Solti my favorite. But as I mentioned a few pages back I'm pretty clueless on opera beyond the principle of "I like what I like".
> 
> My favorite tenor Fritz Wunderlich is in this. He is phenomenal in this role. Roberta Peters is a pretty great Queen of the Night too.
> 
> I have given up on trying to follow along with the libretto and just enjoying the music. The unaccompanied recitatives are a bit tiresome though :lol:


As far as I'm concerned when you go past 'I like what I like' you've gone too far.


----------



## Andolink

*W.A. Mozart*: _Symphonies_


----------



## flamencosketches

Andolink said:


> *W.A. Mozart*: _Symphonies_
> 
> View attachment 117239


I just bought this album on vinyl! $5 at a local record store used. Not familiar with Brüggen's Mozart, but his Haydn is great.

&haydnguy, I think you're onto something. :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the symphony (a fairly intense and very serious piece of music) from this ...


----------



## millionrainbows

Cage worked with Grete Sultan, also a Greenwich village resident, on this work. Cage changed the way he threw the I-Ching during its 4-part composition, so that it starts out with isolated notes, and gradually becomes more "clustered," giving the work a sense of building up to a climax of sorts.


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Waldszenen, Op. 82_


----------



## millionrainbows

Ives' Second Piano sonata, "Concord, Mass., 1840-1860," John Kirkpatrick, piano. This was my first "imprint" of this Ives sonata, on vinyl. Finally available on CD in two places: Arkiv (is it a CD-R? I can't tell), and as a for-sure "hard copy" in the Masterworks of the 20th Century box set. Kirkpatrick was the first pianist to premiere this work, and kept it in his repertoire. He must play a Baldwin, the sound is softer and warmer than a Steinway. It's very "American" in this regard. Kirkpatrick manages to make this dissonant beast intelligible, especially in the last movement.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117247


*Edward Elgar*

Enigma Variations
In the South (Allasio)
Serenade for Strings

Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor

recorded 2007


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Harmonie

Oboe Concerto in C Major: 1. Allegro by Christian Friedrich Gottlieb Schwencke

I like this a lot. I'm shocked I hadn't heard this yet, since oboe concerti are such a rarity from that era and I always look into any I find.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> That's the plan for now. Thanks for your further elucidating words. It looks like there are many choices out there. I am probably going to try Klemperer's recordings next as I really like his recording of the Requiem. I may sample Gardiner too, I like his Mozart, Handel, and Bach quite a bit. And then his Berlioz, as far as the more Romantic generation goes, is pretty good. I also yesterday picked up Gardiner's Ein Deutsches Requiem used for $2 at a record store, which was a serendipitous find as someone had just recommended it to me that day. So I'll have that to compare against Klemperer's great version.
> 
> I am generally a fan of Bruno Walter too but have not heard his Brahms. Like I said though I am going to take a break on Brahms' symphonies to give other composers a chance. Currently, I can't get enough of Mahler, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Mendelssohn, Bartók, and Sibelius, not to mention dipping my toes into the operas of Mozart, Wagner, and Strauss, so I should have plenty to tide me over in the meantime  I wish I could narrow my interests further and focus on the music of ONE or TWO composers rather than have obsessions all over the map... but alas that is not really how my brain works.
> 
> Thanks again :cheers:


What may help with the Brahms Symphonies is Klemperer's preference for antiphonal violins - splitting first and second desks left and right, that can help clarify textures.


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## Malx

Earlier the first of two discs featuring Chopin's Polanaises from this box:









Brahms, Symphony No 4 & Tragic Overture - Vienna PO, Guilini.

That concludes my traversal of the Brahms Symphonies under Guilini's direction.


----------



## Rambler

*William Alwyn: Fantasy - Waltzes & Sonata alla Toccata* Sheila Randell (piano) on Lyrita







Piano music by William Alwyn. And rather good it is! Maybe not particularly significant - if this matters all that much.


----------



## flamencosketches

After all that I said about taking a break on Brahms symphonies, here is my current listening:






Beautiful, and quite memorable. I knew I could count on Herbie


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I was just laughing at the thought of a Mahler symphony being played by a chamber orchestra..


Another funny thing is, Mahler did the same thing to Beethoven. For the opening of the Secession building in Vienna, he actually rescored part of Beethoven's 9th symphony for a chamber orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Ives' Second Piano sonata . . . Kirkpatrick was the first pianist to premiere this work, and kept it in his repertoire. He must play a Baldwin, the sound is softer and warmer than a Steinway. It's very "American" in this regard. Kirkpatrick manages to make this dissonant beast intelligible, especially in the last movement.
> 
> View attachment 117246


I acquired this set a couple years ago because of your recommendation of the Ives. I had an undecipherable live recording by someone else, and as you said, this one makes the piece make sense. The rest of the box set has some interesting pieces also.


----------



## Flavius

Arrieta: Marina. Kraus, Bayo, Pons , Orq. Sin. de Tenerife/ Pérez (Valois)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony and Manfred, Genoveva Overtures.

Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## 13hm13

That 2nd mvt. of E1 is the acid test of an orchestra and conductor and all them having a "good day" and all those countless other variables that come into play ...









Probably my fave performance of Sy. 1 here in this 1978 (??) recording. But followed _very_ closely by Zinman/Baltimore/Telarc (1989), which I posted on a few days ago.

And this one is also v. good (probab. Boult's best version) from EMI/1977:


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*








Another couple of discs from this 11 CD set.
This features: -
- A Grand, Grand Overture
- Concerto for 2 Pianos (3 hands)
- Carnival of Animals
- Symphonies 2, 3 & 4

Much attractive music here though sometimes the copious humour wears a little thin (A Grand, Grand Overture). There is quite a lot of lyrical music with an almost popular charm to it, alongside contrasting of harder edged music. Frequently very cinematic in feel.


----------



## Malx

Another Brahms Symphony No 4 this time from the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin conducted by Kent Nagano.

This is a very good performance and indeed recording from a perhaps unexpected source - I have it in this Brahms box (I have also shown the single disc).


----------



## Duncan

*JS Bach: Cello Suites*

*arranged for violin
Rachel Podger (violin)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto
*

I don't know what Milstein is doing that is so special, but this recording is how I think Tchaikovsky's concerto should sound.


----------



## Colin M

Strauss Drei Lieder der Ophelia Sampson (Soprano) Middleton (Piano) 

Does all that emotion love trauma and a descent into madness truly happen in less than 10 minutes ? Post Traumatic Stress Disorder was not described at the time. Shakespeare wrote of it. Strauss put it to music. Just remarkable. Poor Ophelia, Modern Medicine is still trying to understand and treat this problem.


----------



## xankl

Sunday morning listening beginning with...
De Leidse Koorboeken, Vol. IV (The Leiden Choirbooks, Vol. IV) (problem posting the image for some reason)
Egidius Kwartet & College


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Itullian

Some early ones


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 117289


Arvo Pärt is underrated here, perhaps because he is accessible to non-classical-music-fans. But he is an extremely good composer.


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Farnace. Sara Mingardo, Furio Zanasi, Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall, Adriana Fernandez, Gloria Banditelli, Cinzia Forte & Fulvio Bettini. My weekend opera listening. I think this is a repackaging of the same release of a live recording that appeared earlier. But it's extremely well recorded and gloriously sung by Mingardo, Bettini, Zanasi and others. Savall interpolated some additional material from another Farnace that was produced at the same time, but I couldn't tell. A wonderfully enjoyable album highlighted by truly exceptional singing. Recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Missa Cellensis. Eser-Streit, Buter, Genz, Hamberger, Neue Hofkapelle München/ Guglhör (Profil)


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony - Martinu's 4th Symphony, played by the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi conducting. A rambunctious performance!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117290


*Edward Elgar*

Overture, Froissart
Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2

Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

recorded 2007


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Franz Xaver Sterkel* (1750-1817)








96/24 flac


----------



## flamencosketches

Browsing this thread always reminds me that for all my obsession and the supposed "knowledge" I've gained in a few months of non-stop classical music listening, there are some composers I have just barely even heard of and never listened to. Martinu, Sterkel, Malcolm Arnold... totally terra incognita for me, and that's just this page. Which is good because I'm young and I'm here for the long haul


----------



## 13hm13

Forgot to add this to my recent post on E1 faves ...









Sir Edward Elgar: Symphony No. 1 - Sir Colin Davis / London Symphony Orchestra
Companies, etc.
Copyright (c) - London Symphony Orchestra
Phonographic Copyright (p) - London Symphony Orchestra
Recorded At - Barbican Centre
Credits
Composed By - Elgar*
Conductor - Sir Colin Davis
Engineer [Sound Engineer] - Tony Faulkner
Orchestra - London Symphony Orchestra*
Producer - James Mallinson
Notes
Recorded live September - October 2001 Barbican Centre, London


----------



## Andolink

"rarely performed repertoire (undeservedly so) by *William Lawes* and *Robert Johnson*, spanning theatrical, masque/antimasque styles and including music of exceptional beauty and charm" (Amazon reviewer)


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:









Now starting:









Obsessed with this incredible recording...


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SETS IN FIVE & SIX PARTS
*William Lawes*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok/Boulez/SACD on my recently-acquired Denon 3910.


----------



## Sid James

*BEETHOVEN*
Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 'Waldstein' & 29 'Hammerklavier' 
- Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano: Eloquence

*TCHAIKOVSKY* Violin Concerto
*SHOSTAKOVICH *Violin Concerto #1
- Boris Belkin, violin/New Philharmonia/Royal PO/Vladimir Ashkenazy: Eloquence

*STRAVINSKY*
The Soldier's Tale*
Octet for winds
Pastorale
Ragtime
Concertino for twelve Instruments
Septet
- Boston Symphony Chamber Players
*Narrators: Sir John Gielgud, Tom Courtenay, Ron Moody: Eloquence, Two discs (incl. music by Schoenberg and Berg)

*SAYGUN*
From Anatolia
12 Preludes
Inci's Book
10 Sketches
Sonatina
- Zeynep Ucbasaran, piano: Naxos

*JANACEK*
On an Overgrown Path
In the Mists
Sonata
- Radoslav Kvapil, piano: Alto

_Janacek's musical style was in the closest possible rapport with his affinity to folk song, with his personality and temperament. His musical idiom was the direct expression of his inner life - one might almost say that in his case there was an absence of that intermediary stage of sublimation, existing in most artists, in which the primary creative impulse is transformed into the formal artistic idea. His music represents one of those rare cases in the history of the arts where an unbroken continuity between the man and the artist engenders a valid life-work which, notwithstanding its spontaneity and naturalness, is not lacking in intellectual stylisation and spiritual significance. In order to find analogies, one must revert to such men as Haydn and Verdi, relatively uncomplicated in their psychology; their artistic expression is, as with Janacek, a direct projection of their personal conduct and approach to life._
- *Hans Hollander*, 1963


----------



## StrE3ss

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto
> *
> 
> I don't know what Milstein is doing that is so special, but this recording is how I think Tchaikovsky's concerto should sound.
> 
> View attachment 117287


Need to listen this, have Milstein and Steinberg Dvorak concerto and this is for me the best version of this piece


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergie Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 30_

Lazar Berman pianist
LSO
Claudio Abbado conducting

Columbia Masterworks
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

In October 1909, Sergei Rachmaninoff left Russia for the United States on his first American tour as a concert pianist. During the previous summer at his country estate of Ivanovka, Rachmaninoff had completed a new piano concerto, his third. "[It] was written especially for America," he said, "[but] I had not found much time for practicing and was not familiar enough with some passages, [so] I took a dumb piano on the boat and practiced during the journey."

The world premiere of Rachmaninoff's _Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 30_, was given by the composer with the Symphony Society conducted by Walter Damrosch. Two months later Rachmaninoff again played the Concerto in New York, this time with the New York Philharmonic under Gustav Mahler. "At that time," Rachmaninoff recalled, "Mahler was the only conductor whom I considered worthy to be classed with Nikisch. He touched my composer's heart straightaway by devoting himself to my Concerto until the accompaniment, which is rather complicated, had been practiced to the point of perfection . . . "


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*John Tavener - (c. 1490 - 1545)*

*Tavener: Lamentations and Praises, a liturgical drama*

*Chanticleer, The Handel and Haydn Society of Boston, Joseph Jennin**gs*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D Major
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf conducting

Time Life Records
Great Men of Music
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

Though it was coldly received by critics and audiences, Mahler's First Symphony is a monumental achievement for a fledgling composer still in his twenties. He worked on it sporadically from 1885 to 1888, and gave its first performance with the Budapest Philharmonic in November 1889. It was subjected to several revisions before its publication in a "definitive" version, and early performances were accompanied by explanatory program notes that Mahler afterward eliminated (along with an andante movement). In his later years he came to feel that program notes were misinterpreted by the public and had "antimusical" results. Yet his original notes - as well as his original title, _Titan_ - do provide a clue to his intentions, and cast considerable light on some of the musical enigmas of this fascinating symphony.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Andolink said:


> *J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_
> 
> View attachment 117248
> 
> 
> View attachment 117249
> 
> 
> View attachment 117250


As a Bach fan... as in fanatic... it was essential that I eventually pick up a complete set of the cantatas. For me, it came down to a choice between Gardiner, Koopman, and Suzuki. I quite like Suzuki's recordings. The sound is immaculate... crystaline. I have collected perhaps a dozen or so volumes... but I preferred Koopman and Gardiner... and ultimately I went with Gardiner. I liked his muscular sound, his soloists, the English Baroque Soloists, and the Monteverdi Choir... and I already owned and treasured Gardiner's recordings of the Mass in B-Minor and the St. Matthew Passion... as well as his earlier cantata recordings which were included in this box set which I picked up for a ridiculous $20 US some years back:









Beyond the Gardiner set, over time I've collected any number of other recordings of selected cantatas:
Hans Hotter, Karl Richter, Joshua Rifkin, Emma Kirkby and the Purcell Quartet, Philippe Herreweghe, Bernarda Fink, etc...

And then I stumbled upon this set of the complete cantatas offered at the absurd price of $25:









Not only was this set absurdly inexpensive... but it was alsi absurdly good. Perhaps not on par with Gardiner, Herreweghe, or Suzuki... but still quite muscular... especially in the choruses.


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Howard Griffiths.


----------



## flamencosketches

StlukesguildOhio said:


> As a Bach fan... as in fanatic... it was essential that I eventually pick up a complete set of the cantatas. For me, it came down to a choice between Gardiner, Koopman, and Suzuki. I quite like Suzuki's recordings. The sound is immaculate... crystaline. I have collected perhaps a dozen or so volumes... but I preferred Koopman and Gardiner... and ultimately I went with Gardiner. I liked his muscular sound, his soloists, the English Baroque Soloists, and the Monteverdi Choir... and I already owned and treasured Gardiner's recordings of the Mass in B-Minor and the St. Matthew Passion... as well as his earlier cantata recordings which were included in this box set which I picked up for a ridiculous $20 US some years back:
> 
> View attachment 117309
> 
> 
> Beyond the Gardiner set, over time I've collected any number of other recordings of selected cantatas:
> Hans Hotter, Karl Richter, Joshua Rifkin, Emma Kirkby and the Purcell Quartet, Philippe Herreweghe, Bernarda Fink, etc...
> 
> And then I stumbled upon this set of the complete cantatas offered at the absurd price of $25:
> 
> View attachment 117312
> 
> 
> Not only was this set absurdly inexpensive... but it was alsi absurdly good. Perhaps not on par with Gardiner, Herreweghe, or Suzuki... but still quite muscular... especially in the choruses.


Well then... I'm extremely jealous. I have a few individual volumes of Suzuki's Bach, and they're all incredible. I would love the complete set, but I know I will never be able to afford it all, so I'm looking elsewhere. Gardiner sounds promising. Can't say I'm familiar with Koopman's Bach, but of course he is famous as a Bach interpreter so may be worth a shot.

Is anyone familiar with Harnoncourt's Bach cantatas? This is far from a complete set, but it's quite cheap:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81Ls5nelCML._SL1425_.jpg

Just finished:









Antonio Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Concerto in G minor RV153, Nisi Dominus.

Just started:









Anton Webern: Cantata No.1. Halina Lukomska, Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergie Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 30_

Alicia de Larrocha, pianist
LSO
André Previn

London FFrr
Full Frequency Range Recording
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

When Rachmaninov began to write his Third Concerto he must have known that comparisons with phenomenally popular Second Concerto were inevitable. As an artist, he had time to recover from the initial excitement of this success, and his powers of self-criticism were acute enough to discern weakness in the earlier work. The Third Concerto is a bolder, more confident, piece of work. It shows Rachmaninov grappling with complex formal ideas and its reflects the full maturity of his piano technique. The simple structure and downright lyricism of the Second Concerto are abandoned in favor of a complex process of development in which repetition is reduced to a minimum, as if the composer had suddenly realized that the mere reiteration of attractive themes is not enough to sustain musical interest, and that musical form, whatever the pundits say, is nothing at all if it is not a means of holding the listener's attention from first to last. The Third Concerto certainly demands more attention than the Second, but it's rewards are probably greater. Its greatest challenge, however, is to the solo pianist, who for forty-five minutes gets little respite from a series of immense technical problems.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello sonata & Transcriptions for cello & piano.

Truls Mørk (cello) & Kathy Stott (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Weber & Schubert: Piano Sonatas

Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-18th and 20th Piano Concertos.

Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O.

so impressed with this recent acquisition that I am now trying to get hold of the other recordings second hand-perhaps indicative of the high standard of this interpretation is the fact that over years of listening I had become readily acquainted with the 19th,20th,21st 22nd and 25th (for example)and yet the 18th had never appeared as glorious as it does here!


----------



## Haydn man

Fey can be inconsistent with Haydn but these are glorious 
He takes the tempo slowly in No.43 but this is not excessive and allows the music to develop 
Modern instruments with a period style


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano).


----------



## Hiawatha

Johann Hieronimus Kapsberger - Canarios:


----------



## Hiawatha

Josquin des Prez - Milles Regretz:


----------



## Hiawatha

G P Telemann - Fantasie No 3:


----------



## Malx

A day late - for the Saturday Symphony:

Martinu Symphony No 4 - Czech PO, Belohlavek.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

arranged for violin

Rachel Podger (violin).


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Nocturnes & Haydn Symphony No 44 from this box of live recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-4th Symphony.

Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Merl

Another ridiculously cheap charity shop buy. Couldn't turn it down. Both discs pristine. Excellent recorded sound and the 1st was very good but lacking the intensity of Kubelik or Sawallisch. Halfway through the 4th as we speak and that's very enjoyable up to now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today is my promised Boulez day, dedicated to Dimace. To start off with ...


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Malx

I normally play the Stabat Mater from this disc but this morning opted for the two settings of the Salve Regina.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing Boulez day, this time showcasing his conducting.


----------



## sonance

Berlioz: La Belle Voyageuse
Jérôme Correas, baritone; Arthur Schooderwoerd, pianoforte Ignace Pleyel de 1836
(with occasional participation of: Marie-Bénédicte Souquet, soprano; Claire Brua, mezzo; Alain Gabriel, tenor; Jean-François Lombard, tenor, Jean-François Novell, tenor; Vincent Deliau, baritone; Christophe Coin, cello; Claude Maury, horn) (alpha)










now: 
Berlioz: La Mort d'Ophélie. Choral Works
Bruce Brewer, tenor; Jean-Philippe Courtis, baritone; Noël Lee, piano; Choeur de l'Orchestre National de Lyon/Bernard Tétu (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Duncan

*Concerto For 2 Violins, Strings And Continuo In D Minor, BWV 1043*
*Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Harpsichord - Thornton Lofthouse
Orchestra - New Symphony Orchestra Of London
Violin [2nd] - Erick Friedman*

*Sinfonia Concertante For Violin, Viola And Orchestra In E Flat Major, K 364 (320d)*
*Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Conductor - Izler Solomon
Orchestra - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Viola - William Primrose*

*Concerto For Violin, Cello And Orchestra In A Minor, Op. 102*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Conductor - Alfred Wallenstein
Orchestra - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra*









*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 4 In D Major, K 218*
*Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Orchestra - New Symphony Orchestra Of London
*

*Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 5 In A Major "Turkish" K 219*
*Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Orchestra - Chamber Orchestra*

*Concerto For Violin, Cello, Strings And Continuo In B Flat Major RV 547*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Antonio Vivaldi
Harpsichord - Malcom Hamilton
Orchestra - Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## flamencosketches

Beethoven: Cello Sonata op.102 no.2. Pierre Fournier, Friedrich Gulda.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO.

Brahms' 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Taggart

Subtle and sinuous.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in Pawl Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two stage works with which to conclude my week-long Peter Maxwell Davies session.

_The Lighthouse_ was inspired by a true mystery from 1900 when the Flannan Isles lighthouse in the Scottish Outer Hebrides was found deserted by the crew of a supply ship. In the lengthy prologue three men nervously relate to a Court of Enquiry an increasingly fanciful story concerning the disappearance of three keepers whom they were meant to relieve. After intense questioning an open verdict is reached.

The next part then cuts back to the lighthouse before the men's disappearance. In a tense atmosphere two of the three lighthouse keepers are annoyed due to their relief being overdue. The senior of the three, a stern and religious man, tries to calm them. After a game of cards between the two younger men leads to a quarrel all three then sing a song to relieve the boredom and tension but after having to sound the foghorn they imagine the subject matter from their songs coming back to haunt them. The three men then see a light outside through the fog and in their delusion set out to slay what they think is the manifestation of their suppressed demons, which turns out to be nothing more than the light on the relief vessel.

At the opera's conclusion it's tempting to assume that the keepers were deranged to the point where they had to be killed by the relief crew in self-defence, a testimony which had no guarantee of an open verdict. However, there is no endgame as such to the story and the fate of the three keepers remains unknown. The music is often brittle as befitting the modest chamber forces, and, as with Britten's _The Turn of the Screw_, a stifling atmosphere of isolation and menace is uncannily evoked.

_Resurrection_ probably scoops the jackpot for being PMD's strangest work. If you can imagine a spectacle which is part surrealistic rock opera/part apocalyptic morality tale turned into a screenplay by a Ken Russell who is in the throes of a particularly bad acid trip then you might be halfway there. It's impossible to do justice to the plot in a mere couple of sentences - the best I can do is to suggest that the more curious amongst you look for an on-line synopsis and figure it out for yourselves.

_The Lighthouse_ - chamber opera in one act with prologue [Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1979):



_Resurrection_ - opera in one act with prologue [Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1960s-1987):


----------



## Merl

I still find Tubin's symphonies a hard listen, sometimes. This one is no exception but I'm enjoying it more than last time I played it. Symphony 4 by Jarvi and Co.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ I could never find much in them, either.

Mmeanwhile my Boulez day continues with this (includes Aimard playing Notations and, with Florent Boffard, Structures Book 2 as well as ... explosante-fixe… conducted by Boulez.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Rafal Blechacz (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

Bartók: String Quartet no.1 in A minor. Emerson.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra- Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Symphony, op.21. Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to the whole *Années de Pèlerinage by Lazar Berman*
and then again to some *Moteverdi madrigals Book 8* - this is amazing music. I am tempted to say that I would place it among my TOP10 of any music written anywhere in any genre. 
now listening to *Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth* - this is imho the best work of Shostakovich, a possible contender could be the Preludes and Fugues.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> I listened to the whole *Années de Pèlerinage by Lazar Berman*
> and then again to some *Moteverdi madrigals Book 8* - this is amazing music. I am tempted to say that I would place it among my TOP10 of any music written anywhere in any genre.
> now listening to *Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth* - this is imho the best work of Shostakovich, a possible contender could be the Preludes and Fugues.


Interesting perspective on Shostakovich. Personally, I rate his late quartets as the peak of his works. But I am not very familiar with the symphonies.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Interesting perspective on Shostakovich. Personally, I rate his late quartets as the peak of his works. But I am not very familiar with the symphonies.


In the opera, you get everything you have in the symphonies and in the quartets + some beautiful singing. It has hauntingly beautiful or melancholic passages that alternate with the typical shostakovickian passages of the absurd, the mad, the carvival-like that we know from some of his symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Boulez the conductor, again, with a truly superb Mahler 9.


----------



## Vasks

_A Hans Happening_

*Henze - Symphonies #5 & 6 (composer/DG LPs)*


----------



## Rogerx

Legnani: Rossini Variations

Marcello Fantoni (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Another CD of Boulez works. This one is filled with music that I can remember once sounded alien to me but now sounds very approachable and no more challenging than Bartok. It remains very rewarding music to me, though.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

An area of the repertoire I don't visit too often:

Francois-Joseph Gossec, Symphonies Op 12 Nos 5 & 6 (B58 & 59) - London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez, Sur Icises, as pictured above.

Next, Koyaanisqatsi in DVD audio, on my Denon 3910.


----------



## cougarjuno

David Diamond - Symphonies 2 & 4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117349


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, Op. 76, Nos. 1, 2, and 3

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - orchestral works part one tonight (Marriner/ASMF).

Harpsichord Concerto no.1 in D-minor BWV1052 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.3 in D BWV1054 - transcription of Violin Concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (orig. before 1730 - arr. c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.5 in F-minor BWV1056 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.6 in F BWV1057 - transcription of _Brandenburg Concerto_ no.4 in G BWV1049 (orig. before 1720 - arr. c. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.7 in G-minor BWV1058 (c. 1738):
_Orchestral Suite no.1_ in G BWV1066 (c. 1725):
_Orchestra Suite no.2_ in B-minor BWV1067 (c. 1738):


----------



## Itullian

I love the deep sounds he gets!


----------



## Enthusiast

I have greatly enjoyed my Boulez day - thanks, Dimace! - and ended it with his masterly performance of Bruckner 8.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 8

Piano Sonatas 25,26,27 & 28


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 singing music from Las Huelgas Codex:


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos. Jean-Guihen Queyras, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. Engaging performances by Queyras. The disc also includes a couple Caldara Sinfonias. Well done.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite Rachmaninov works in a fine performance:

Symphonic Dances - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Common Listener

Poulenc - _Concert champêtre_






This is WAY outside my baileywick but elgars ghost suggested Poulenc's sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone when I asked for suggestions about works with Less Common Instrumental Forces? and that piece was so compelling I spent much of yesterday listening to Poulenc and this may be my favorite so far. Wild. Weird. Fascinating.


----------



## Dimace

This one was (is) a very good month for the community. *A lot of Beethoven and Bruckner. * Before the ultimate revelation for the Greatest in the end of the month (I will present the circle on Tuesday) *I will hit you today with the ULTIMATE Bruckner circle!* A circle of extra class, a circle with no equal in the history of modern recording technology. The circle with the alien sound, in which, only with decent stereo equipment, you can hear EVERY instrument exactly as is placed on the stage! I MEAN IT!* We are speaking for SAMPLER quality, ladies and gentlemen! *Or DEMO presentation for broadcasting! What the FFFFF Japs have made with the sound is really unbelievable and has place in a sound technology museum.

Artistically now, *the conducting of Asahina is GREAT!* Period. *His is the BEST conductor of Asia (no doubts here) and the Osaka PO, is well known for its discipline.* Bruckner REQUIRES discipline! Otherwise you can lost in the labyrinth of his music. The Osaka PO performs to perfection the demanding Brucknerian phrasing and is the asset, on which based the sound separation I mentioned before.

Till now (for me) the EXTON SACD of Jaap van Zweden was the reference in sound. (with the Netherlands PO. I have already made a presentation, I believe) *This one is better!*

I really hope some of you to buy (or already have) this one, to write also a comment on the sound. (I played this circle in 3 different players. Everywhere the outcome was SUPER!)









_*Takashi died in 2001. I wrote ''he is the best conductor'' and not ''he was'' with purpose_.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony # 7: Gerd Albrecht, Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg


----------



## Flavius

Byrd: Music for Holy Week & Easter. The Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV


----------



## Colin M

Bernstein Symphony No. 2 (“The Age of Anxiety”). Bernstein New York Lipkin (Piano)

Recorded Live at the Salzburg Festival Summer, 1959. In two extended movements. A winning combination of jazz syncopation and old school Romanticism. Take special note of the finale where in between cresting and stirring strings, Seymour says good bye with two partial solo piano chords in rapid succession. Hard to believe this was performed live...


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler (1951).


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Merl

Dimace said:


> This one was (is) a very good month for the community. *A lot of Beethoven and Bruckner. * Before the ultimate revelation for the Greatest in the end of the month (I will present the circle on Tuesday) *I will hit you today with the ULTIMATE Bruckner circle!* A circle of extra class, a circle with no equal in the history of modern recording technology. The circle with the alien sound, in which, only with decent stereo equipment, you can hear EVERY instrument exactly as is placed on the stage! I MEAN IT!* We are speaking for SAMPLER quality, ladies and gentlemen! *Or DEMO presentation for broadcasting! What the FFFFF Japs have made with the sound is really unbelievable and has place in a sound technology museum.
> 
> Artistically now, *the conducting of Asahina is GREAT!* Period. *His is the BEST conductor of Asia (no doubts here) and the Osaka PO, is well known for its discipline.* Bruckner REQUIRES discipline! Otherwise you can lost in the labyrinth of his music. The Osaka PO performs to perfection the demanding Brucknerian phrasing and is the asset, on which based the sound separation I mentioned before.
> 
> Till now (for me) the EXTON SACD of Jaap van Zweden was the reference in sound. (with the Netherlands PO. I have already made a presentation, I believe) *This one is better!*
> 
> I really hope some of you to buy (or already have) this one, to write also a comment on the sound. (I played this circle in 3 different players. Everywhere the outcome was SUPER!)
> 
> View attachment 117357
> 
> 
> _*Takashi died in 2001. I wrote ''he is the best conductor'' and not ''he was'' with purpose_.


I have quite a few Asahina Bruckner and Beethoven cycles. Whilst his Beethoven is very 'traditional' and on the slower side it is nevertheless superbly judged, well-phrased and always has lots of forward momentum and a good, steady, sensible pulse. I find his Bruckner even more impressive. It's good to have a few more Asahina fans on here as I thought I was on my own for quite a while. A very underrated conductor.


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*








I'm working my way through this 11 CD box set. Tonight I'm listening to two CDs
The first CD cover music for brass band, including Dances, Suites & The Padstow Lifeboat.
The second CD is devoted to Concertos, including for 2 violins; Clarinet; Flute and lastly Horn

I don't listen to music for brass bands that often, as I usually find the music somewhat dull. In contrast Arnold's brass band music is quite good fun, virtuosic and frequently very catchy. Not for the overly serious listener though!

His concertos are effective and enjoyable, although in my estimation never really in the running to be considered 'great' music. I guess that can be said for Arnold's entire oeuvre! Arnold will never make it on my favourites list, but he still is worth an occasional listen. Once I have 'worked' my way through this box set (I'm about three CD's still to go) I'll probably not listen to Arnold again this year!


----------



## Guest

Staggering playing and excellent sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-1st Symphony.

Bernstein and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## pmsummer

AUFERSTEHUNGS-HISTORIE, SWV 50
*Heinrich Schütz*
Concerto Vocale
Rene Jacobs - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Can't say I'm familiar with Koopman's Bach, but of course he is famous as a Bach interpreter so may be worth a shot.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Harnoncourt's Bach cantatas? This is far from a complete set, but it's quite cheap:


I have a couple recordings. They're not that bad, and some around here have spoken favorably of them. They were certainly pioneering, using a boy choir (who ended up in tears after a few of the sessions because of his demands). You can hear them on YouTube to see if they click with you.

One advantage of having an inexpensive complete set is, once you find the cantatas in the set that really speak to you, you can spring for those individual recordings from the great interpreters. That's one way around having an expensive collection of recordings where you only really listen to a part of them on a regular basis.

As to preferences, I'm an outlier; I prefer Koopman to Gardiner and Suzuki (especially after he replaced Barbara Schlick). For some reason, Suzuki tends to sound on the sterile side to me, and I feel bad about it, because everyone speaks so well of it.


----------



## Itullian

Some Otto
1 $ 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata No. 184*

This one was conducted by Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez conducting the Berlin PO. Stravinsky's Symphonies.

Psalms currently. An excellent work.


----------



## Marinera

Kraus - Amphitryon (arr. J.F. Grenser) - Incidental Music

Amphion Wind Octet


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Psalms currently. An excellent work.


The bad thing about having a box set of Boulez's Stravinsky recordings is, I forgot the Symphony of Psalms was in there. I'm listening now.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 7. Norrköping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117364


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, Op. 76, Nos. 4, 5, and 6

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
*Marin Marais*
Charivari Agréable
_
ASV - Gaudeamus_


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Staggering playing and excellent sound.





Merl said:


> I have quite a few Asahina Bruckner and Beethoven cycles. Whilst his Beethoven is very 'traditional' and on the slower side it is nevertheless superbly judged, well-phrased and always has lots of forward momentum and a good, steady, sensible pulse. I find his Bruckner even more impressive. It's good to have a few more Asahina fans on here as I thought I was on my own for quite a while. A very underrated conductor.


My friend Merl. The purpose of any serious community of music, as ours, is not to find the Karajan, the Bernstein or the Arau. Everybody knows who they are. You don't have to join a top forum like this to learn about them. Our purpose is to bring the ELIT of music under the light of the higher artistic knowledge. Asahina is almost a mythos in Asia. We are talking for someone who made THREE Bruckner Circles, all in TOP quality. It is MUST to know him, to own his recordings and to present him to our members and visitors. The same way, our friend Kontrapunctus, brought for us the GREAT* Michael Habermann *which is a MUST pianist for every intellectual community. I see this procedure like we are building slowly a luxurious mansion. We need the living room, but we need also the bedroom, a nice garden etc. Karajan is the living room. Enough with the living room! We are proceeding to another, higher level of knowledge with guys like Takashi, Michael, Arturo, etc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> The bad thing about having a box set of Boulez's Stravinsky recordings is, I forgot the Symphony of Psalms was in there. I'm listening now.
> 
> View attachment 117363


I'm glad I discovered this work. It's all I needed to convince me that Stravinsky really was the major figure I was starting to doubt/forget that he was.

When it's time for me to embrace a full-blown obsession with Stravinsky lol: just the way my brain works around music), I will most likely purchase that Boulez box set. He is a phenomenal conductor of Stravinsky. He's great with just about every 20th century composer but saved something special for Stravinsky, I think.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Strauss Drei Lieder der Ophelia Sampson (Soprano) Middleton (Piano)
> 
> Does all that emotion love trauma and a descent into madness truly happen in less than 10 minutes ? Post Traumatic Stress Disorder was not described at the time. Shakespeare wrote of it. Strauss put it to music. Just remarkable. Poor Ophelia, Modern Medicine is still trying to understand and treat this problem.


Respect, for this post! This is music for the eternity! Very nice comments to the core of poetry. 


*How shall I know my true love
William Shakespeare *

How shall I know my true love 
From others now?
By his cockle hat and staff 
And his sandal shoes.
He is dead and long gone, 
Dead and gone, lady!
At his head green grass, 
At his feet a stone. O, ho!
On his shroud white as snow 
Many sweet flowers mourn. 
They'll go wet to the grave, alas, 
Wet with love's showers.

*Good morning, it's St Valentine's Day,
William Shakespeare *

Good morning, it's St Valentine's Day, 
So early before sunrise.
I, young maid at the window, 
Shall be your Valentine.
The young man put trousers on, 
Opened up the chamber door,
Let in the maid who as a maid 
Departed nevermore.
By St Nicholas and Charity, 
What a shameless breed!
A young man does it when he can, 
Which is, forsooth, not right.
She said: before you trifled with me, 
You promised to marry me.
I'd not, by sunlight! have broken my word, 
If you had not come in.

*They carried him naked on the bier, 
William Shakespeare *They carried him naked on the bier,

Alas, alas, the dear one!
Many a tear dropped in the grave- 
Farewell, farewell, my dove!
My young fresh Johnnie it is
I love-and will he come never more?
He is dead, ah woe!
To your deathbed go,
He will come to you never more.
His beard was white as snow, 
His head was like flax.
He is gone, he is gone,
Nothing comes of mourning: 
May his soul rest in peace
With all Christian souls! That is my prayer! 
God be with you!


----------



## Itullian

Wow, What a 5th!
Klemperer always reminds me how monumental these works are!
John Elliot who?


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Rambler

*Clara Rodriguez - Americas Without Frontiers* on Nimbus Alliance















A varied collection of American (North and South) piano music played by Clara Rodriguez. Not a pianist I am that familiar with, but this is a very engaging disc. Plenty of American dance rhythms, and some relatively simple pieces played superbly.

A delightful way to end the week's listening.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday... and as always I must listen to at least a bit of Bach. This week it is the Keyboard Concertos. When I first fell in love with Bach it was essential that the Keyboard Concertos be performed on Harpsichord. My first recording of these works were by Glenn Gould...









I didn't "dislike" Gould's interpretation on piano... but I felt that the works needed the harpsichord to capture the proper atmosphere. My "go to" recordings soon became this:









Harnoncourt, Leonhardt, and the Hanssler edition... early champions of HIP... became my source for most of my Bach recordings. With time I began to explore alternatives... including Gould's marvelous Bach recordings. While Gould led me to appreciate Bach's Keyboard Concertos played on Piano, Murray Perahia led me to truly love them. Current Listening:









This may be surprising, considering Perahia is more renowned for his performances of Mozart's Piano Concertos... but perhaps it was his experience with Mozart that led to an absolutely joyful, sprezzatura-infused approach to Bach.


----------



## Hiawatha

Vincent Persichetti - Three Sonatinas for Solo Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Robert Casadesus -- Eight Etudes:


----------



## Itullian

Sampling some quartets from this new cycle.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Sampling some quartets from this new cycle.


I hope you'll give us a full report! With all the cycles now available, the popularity of DSCH's quartets seems to be growing and growing.


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Simon leading The Philharmonia in works by Ottorino Respighi:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franz Schubert:
String quartet # 14 in D minor,"Death & the maiden): Quartetto Italiano
String quartet # 13 in A minor "Rosamude": Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Concerto Nr.2 for Violin; Suite from Barefoot Songs. Haendel, Swedish Radio Sym. Orch./ Blomstedt; Stockholm Univ. Chorus, Dahlstrom/ Hemberg (Caprice)


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

A TAPESTRY OF MUSIC FOR OLIVER CROMWELL AND HIS ROUNDHEADS
A TAPESTRY OF MUSIC FOR CHARLES I AND HIS CAVALIERS
*Many and Varied Sources and Composers*
St George's Canzona
John Sothcott - director
_
Academy Sound and Vision_

-

What the original packaging looked like on LP.










A TAPESTRY OF MUSIC FOR OLIVER CROMWELL AND HIS ROUNDHEADS
St George's Canzona
_
Enigma_


----------



## Bourdon

Deleted.............


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117373


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies 1-9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1994


----------



## skywachr

*Bartok/Reiner/CSO LP*









Bartok Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Hungarian Sketches

Reiner/Chicago Symphony

Stunning Bartok recording


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## skywachr

*Bernstein Stravinsky*









Bernstein
Stravinsky
Petrushka
Firebird

I now connected with the fact that this recording on LP is the same as was released much later by Columbia on CD in their Great Performances series. I only recently acquired the LP.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Costanzo Festa - (c. 1485 - 1545)*

*Festa: Mottetti, Vols. 1 & 2*

*Cantica Symphonia*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Erik Schumann (violin), Mark Schumann (cello)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Shelley.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Obrecht: Masses

Beauty Farm
Florian Schmitt.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Complete Piano Trios

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)
.


----------



## 13hm13

George Szell; The Cleveland Orchestra - Walton - Hindemith Variations, Symphony No 2, Partita
YEAR: 1959


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Vanska's Beethoven. For me his refined and rather cerebral Beethoven stands out from most of the more recent cycles. He really does tell us something new and important about music that is very familiar.


----------



## sonance

Vaughan Williams: Suite for viola and small orchestra; Flos Campi
coupled with: McEwen: Viola Concerto
Lawrence Power, viola; BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales/Martyn Brabbins (hyperion)










That's the third re-run since yesterday. Very enjoyable. I think the Suite to be wonderful, also some parts of Flos Campi. But other parts of Flos Campi are too sweet for me. 
McEwen's viola concerto sits between the two works by Vaughan Williams and gives the impression of a robust maverick, claiming to be heard. Reviews speak of closeness to Parry or Stanford or being the viola concerto that should have been written by Bruch. I don't know. What I do know: Heard on its own - without the lyrical or sweet surrounding - it develops great drive and it isn't shy ... As this has been my first McEwen work, I'd like to explore more of his music.


----------



## Marinera

Oswald Von Wolkenstein - Songs of Myself
Andreas Scholl, Shield of Harmony


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1,2 & 4 ( first Philips recordings )


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Enthusiast

My favourite Sibelius 4 from this set, a set that has a lot of very good things in it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


Is Solti walking on water in that cover?


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60*
*Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - orchestral works part two this early afternoon (Marriner ASMF).

Concerto for Two Harpsichords no.1 C-minor in BWV1060 (c. 1736):
Concerto for Two Harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1061 (c. 1733):
Concerto for Two Harpsichords no.3 in C-minor BWV1062 - transcription of the Concerto for Two Violins in D-minor BWV1043 (orig. by c. 1721 - arr. c. 1736):
Concerto for Three Harpsichords no.1 in D-minor BWV1063 (c. 1730):
Concerto for Three Harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1064 (c. 1730):
Concerto for Four Harpsichords in A-minor BWV BWV1065 (c. 1730):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.3 in D BWV (c. 1730):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.4 in D BWV (by c. 1737):


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Is Solti walking on water in that cover?


No, no look good you see it's something else. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Pavane & Valses nobles et sentimentales

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

Not bad so far. Curious to see where they take it with the 5th movement. As for the first symphony which I listened to yesterday, I didn't like it quite as much as Kubelik. This one I like just about as much as Solti. I'll have no point of reference for the other symphonies besides 4 so I'll just take the music as it goes.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another two Sibelius 5s. The other day I listened to one of my big favourites - Barbirolli - but these two are from Vanska's first series (a series that for many of us revitalised our love for these works). We get the original version as well as the final version that we all know. It is amazing how much lovely music that Sibelius was willing to jettison to arrive at his final tight, disciplined and ever-so inspiring version. Good performances.


----------



## Vasks

*Arensky - Overture to "A Dream on the Volta" (Svetlanov/Audiophile Classics)
Taneyev - String Trio in E-flat, Op. 31 (Belcanto/MDG)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #3 (Lowenthal/Arabesque)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

The Verdi Album; Jonas Kaufmann.

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Erika Grimaldi (Leonora), Giovanni Gregnanin (Ruiz), Franco Vassallo (Rodrigo), Franco Vassallo (Jago)

Orchestra dell'Opera di Parma, Coro del Teatro Municipale di Piacenza, Pier Giorgio Morandi.


----------



## Marinera

Continuing from yesterday: Pierre De La Rue - Missa O Solutaris Hostia a 4


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Another two Sibelius 5s. The other day I listened to one of my big favourites - Barbirolli - but these two are from Vanska's first series (a series that for many of us revitalised our love for these works). We get the original version as well as the final version that we all know. It is amazing how much lovely music that Sibelius was willing to jettison to arrive at his final tight, disciplined and ever-so inspiring version. Good performances.
> 
> View attachment 117403


Sibelius for me too:









That Mahler was great. Might even listen to another symphony of his later, though that may be overkill.


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Orphee
Disk 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I remember when this was played on the Simpsons. After the first five notes, the audience began to leave. The conductor asked why. One audience member replied, "We've already heard the duh-duh-duh-dum. The rest is just filler."

I think the best part is the filler.


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahms: String Sextet in B-flat major. Almost over. Pretty good stuff. I liked the variations movement a lot.


----------



## sonance

terrific:

Works for solo cello
by: Poul Ruders / Karl Aage Rasmussen / Andy Pape / Niels Rosing-Schow / Svend Nielsen / Per Norgard / Hans Abrahamsen and Vagn Holmboe
Morthen Zeuthen, cello (dacapo)


----------



## Enthusiast

I love Stravinsky's Mass. It is a short work that is austere and yet very beautiful. There are quite a few good recordings of it (and I have many of them) and one really terrible (IMO) one from Bernstein. Les Noces is quite different but great fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G Major.*

Claudio Abbado with the Vienna State Opera Choir. This choir uses a heavier vibrato than I'm used to in this piece (I'm not a fan of heavy vibrato), but Barbara Bonney's solo work makes up for the disappointment.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

Poulenc: Chansons villageoises; Calligrammes; Le Travail du Peintre; La Fraicheur et le feu; Airs Chantes; Metamorphose.

Gerard Souzay, baritone; Dalton Baldwin, piano

Disk2


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola: Dialoghi.This CD sounds fantastic through my new


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

I usually don't like a lot of vibrato in choirs, but Jochum manages to make this into a magnificent wall of sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas and Two songs for contralto with viola obbligato, Op. 91

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto).


----------



## Enthusiast

This one is such a great Choral ...


----------



## Marinera

*Ravel*: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques; Epigrammes de Clément Marot; Histoires naturelles; Chansons madécasses; Deux mélodies hébraïques; Don Quichotte à Dulcinée (Paul Morand); Les grands vents venus d'outre-mer; Sainte; Sur l'herbe
*Leguerney*: Vingt poèmes de la Pléiade
*Reynaldo Hahn* - L'heure exquise

Gerard Souzay, baritone, Dalton Baldwin, piano

Disk 3


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven today from 3 favourite sets.

Beethoven : Symphony No. 2. Jochum/Berlin.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 Bohm/Vienna.










Beethoven String Quartets 2, 12, 7. Elias String Quartet (live)


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Mass in G Major.*
> 
> Claudio Abbado with the Vienna State Opera Choir. This choir uses a heavier vibrato than I'm used to in this piece (I'm not a fan of heavy vibrato), but Barbara Bonney's solo work makes up for the disappointment.
> 
> View attachment 117412


That is a genuinely superb set - my compliments - :tiphat: - It's out of print but copies can still be found at fairly reasonable prices...

Here are the contents -

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4783640

"This unique, limited-edition boxed set offers 50 CDs of the greatest choral masterpieces of the past 500 years, stretching from Renaissance Masses and the glories of the Baroque and Classical eras through to the major works of the Romantic era and the diversity of the 20th and 21st centuries, all in some of the greatest recordings ever committed to disc.

A 160-page booklet offers detailed tracklistings, full artist and production information including details on recording dates and venues and producers. A 4000-word essay by noted choral music writer Andrew Stewart is provided in English, French and German.

Artists
Olga Borodina (mezzo), David Squibb (organ), Christiane Oelze (soprano), David Kübler (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone), Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Peter Pears (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Jessye Norman (soprano), Janet Baker (mezzo), Richard Cassilly (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)
Georg Solti, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Brighton Festival Chorus, St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Berliner Philharmoniker, English Bach Festival Orchestra, Members of the, Leonard Bernstein, Trinity Boys Choir, English Bach Festival Chorus, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Orchestre National de France, R.T.F. Choeur De Radio France, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Melos Ensemble, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, BBC Choral Society, Rudolf Kempe, Laszlo Heltay, Nikolai Korniev, Pierre Boulez, Nicholas Cleobury, Christian Thielemann, Charles Dutoit, Benjamin Britten, Colin Davis


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 4

Artur Schnabel - Piano

Issay Dobrowen - Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1946


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 8

Jascha Horenstein
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Today is my promised Boulez day, dedicated to Dimace. To start off with ...
> View attachment 117322


Oo, I'm jealous, you got the original LP cover art version. Since it's Arkiv, is it a CD-R? This early Columbia Masterworks recording is also available in the "Masterworks" box set, albeit without the cover art, but in 'hard' CD form. Perhaps if I combined the two?...


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: String Quartets 5 and 6*
Quartetto Italiano

The playing and recording on these two quartets is fantastic.


----------



## jim prideaux

a second hand copy of the much lauded Skrowaczewski Beethoven cycle with the Saarbrucken RSO (Oehms) arrived in the post today......

if I recall rightly Merl once mentioned the place to start with a Beethoven cycle is the 7th so in his honour that is exactly where I have just begun!

noticing that there seems to have been little mention of Dvorak recently so I will put that straight later.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's 2nd (Colin Davis) from this ...


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening to "reductions" of works by Debussy, Reger, Webern, and Schoenberg, used by Schoenberg's "Society for Private Music Performances" which he created to showcase new music, and keep everybody busy. I love the way this sounds.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117431


*Dmitry Shostakovich*

String Quartet Nos. 2, 3, 7, 8, and 12

Borodin String Quartet

recorded 1990, compilation 1999


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> Oo, I'm jealous, you got the original LP cover art version. Since it's Arkiv, is it a CD-R? This early Columbia Masterworks recording is also available in the "Masterworks" box set, albeit without the cover art, but in 'hard' CD form. Perhaps if I combined the two?...
> 
> View attachment 117425


I listened to Le Marteau on Spotify and the picture was the cover they showed. The one I own on CD is the Boulez account with Hilary Summers but I thought I'd try a different one.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117435


*Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*

New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

This is a very pleasant change of pace after the Shostakovich string quartets.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Boulez the conductor, again, with a truly superb Mahler 9.
> 
> View attachment 117341





Enthusiast said:


> Another CD of Boulez works. This one is filled with music that I can remember once sounded alien to me but now sounds very approachable and no more challenging than Bartok. It remains very rewarding music to me, though.
> 
> View attachment 117345





Enthusiast said:


> Continuing Boulez day, this time showcasing his conducting.
> 
> View attachment 117324





Enthusiast said:


> ^^^ I could never find much in them, either.
> 
> Mmeanwhile my Boulez day continues with this (includes Aimard playing Notations and, with Florent Boffard, Structures Book 2 as well as ... explosante-fixe… conducted by Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 117338


I didn't manage to participate to the wonderful presentations of Boulez, from my dearest Enthusiast. Such a pity... I found these presentations as more interesting, although (as I noticed) every single of them has its own charm. *Thanks a lot, dear Enthusiast!* We are waiting more of you, not only with Pierre, but also with other composers you like.


----------



## Malx

A new acquisition which arrived today:
Saint-Saens, Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor,
Lalo, Cello Concerto in D minor,
Faure, Elegie.

Anne Gastinel, Orchestra National de Lyon, Emmanuel Krivine.

I always think that Gastinel has a very pure tone which is well suited to these romantic works.


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 117421
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 4
> 
> Artur Schnabel - Piano
> 
> Issay Dobrowen - Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1946


Issay was student of Tanejew (another top Jew). He was also a GOOD composer. Schnabel is ...Schnabel. I like this one, despite the fact the sound isn't top (also for the 1946 standard). The London PO, by this time a new orchestra, is OK.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> a second hand copy of the much lauded Skrowaczewski Beethoven cycle with the Saarbrucken RSO (Oehms) arrived in the post today......
> 
> if I recall rightly Merl once mentioned the place to start with a Beethoven cycle is the 7th so in his honour that is exactly where I have just begun!
> 
> noticing that there seems to have been little mention of Dvorak recently so I will put that straight later.


Lol, so glad you grabbed the Skrowaczewski, Jim. As you know, I absolutely love that cycle. It's class, in my opinion and one of my favourite sets. Love the snap of that 7th! And no, you've not mentioned Dvorak's 3rd Symphony recently....I've hardly mentioned Dvorak recently, either (well apart from a listen to Pesek's 5th a few weeks back)



Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I remember when this was played on the Simpsons. After the first five notes, the audience began to leave. The conductor asked why. One audience member replied, "We've already heard the duh-duh-duh-dum. The rest is just filler."
> 
> I think the best part is the filler.
> 
> View attachment 117409


That's one of my favourite ever scenes from the Simpsons. The Phillip Glass comment after it (and the audience and orchestra reaction) always brings a smile to my face too, Manxfeeder.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - orchestral works part three this evening.

_Brandenburg Concertos nos.1-6_ BWV1046-1051 (by 1721):
Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041 (by 1730):
Violin Concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (prob. before 1720):
Concerto for Two Violins in D-minor BWV1043 (by 1731):
Concerto for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord in A-minor BWV1044 (by 1741):


----------



## haydnguy

*Grieg*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Henning Kraggerud, Violin
Helge Kjekshus, Piano


----------



## Merl

I have lots of Pines of Rome (and must admit to Reiner being my go-to recording) but I haven't played this one for a while so it was enjoyable to give this a play on the way to and from work. I've always particularly liked Dutoits's handling of the Feste Romane on this disc.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Andolink

Dimace said:


> Issay was student of Tanejew (*another top Jew*).


Excuse me Mr. Dimace but I've been noticing over the course of your postings in this thread your habit of pointing out the Jewish background of every composer of that faith you mention while never making corresponding mention of other religious backgrounds when referring to non-Jewish composers.

I point this out because, as someone whose ancestry is Jewish, it's easy for me to imagine readers of your postings here picking up something, at least vaguely, anti-Semitic in your singling out Jews for special mention as such.

Please explain why you express yourself this way?


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Malx

Johan Svendsen, Symphony No 2 - Norwegian Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28; Berceuse, Op. 57 

Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-7th Symphony (no Merl, in this instance not the 3rd!) performed by Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## eljr

new release


----------



## Dimace

Andolink said:


> Excuse me Mr. Dimace but I've been noticing over the course of your postings in this thread your habit of pointing out the Jewish background of every composer of that faith you mention while never making corresponding mention of other religious backgrounds when referring to non-Jewish composers.
> 
> I point this out because, as someone whose ancestry is Jewish, it's easy for me to imagine readers of your postings here picking up something, at least vaguely, anti-Semitic in your singling out Jews for special mention as such.
> 
> *Please explain why you express yourself this way?*


Of course, my dearest!

I'm great admirer of the Jews! From A. Einstein, to V. Horowitz this people has offered so much to science and arts. Especially with music, which is our subject here, they have managed AMAZING things. So many pianists, example, they said are Russians, but, if you look their background, you will see that are Jews! The same with many American musicians. This people are everywhere to dominate every spiritual and gnostic field. It is so amazing. My best students also were Jews! I can write till tomorrow for this people. I want to believe that my enthusiasm does not provoke negative feelings. It is the same enthusiasm I have for the Greeks. These two people (I'm expert to Greek language and I know also the Hebraic language) they played (and play) a big role in my life. (you have noticed, if you read me, that I make special mentions for the Greek artists and, of course, for the Americans) I strongly believe to spiritual excellency and the Greeks, the Jews and the Americans (with Englishmen of course) are the people which mostly fulfil my needs. Thanks for the question, my friend!

*I will continue to mention the nationality of the artists, because with this way, I can pinpoint the contribution of great people and nations to the humanity. We can not live without the past. Without history. And some nations they gave so much to the humanity, making necessity to mention their contribution.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andolink

Dimace said:


> Of course, my dearest!
> 
> I'm great admirer of the Jews! From A. Einstein, to V. Horowitz this people has offered so much to science and arts. Especially with music, which is our subject here, they have managed AMAZING things. So many pianists, example, they said are Russians, but, if you look their background, you will see that are Jews! The same with many American musicians. This people are everywhere to dominate every spiritual and gnostic field. It is so amazing. My best students also were Jews! I can write till tomorrow for this people. I want to believe that my enthusiasm does not provoke negative feelings. It is the same enthusiasm I have for the Greeks. These two people (I'm expert to Greek language and I know also the Hebraic language) they played (and play) a big role in my life. (you have noticed, if you read me, that I make special mentions for the Greek artists and, of course, for the Americans) I strongly believe to spiritual excellency and the Greeks, the Jews and the Americans (with Englishmen of course) are the people which mostly fulfil my needs. Thanks for the question, my friend!
> 
> *I will continue to mention the nationality of the artists, because with this way, I can pinpoint the contribution of great people and nations to the humanity. We can not live without the past. Without history. And some nations they gave so much to the humanity, making necessity to mention their contribution.


Thank you for the clarification. Your perspective is most interesting.


----------



## Jacck

I've been listening to some art songs by *Reynaldo Hahn* sung by Susan Graham
https://www.amazon.com/Belle-Epoque-Songs-Reynaldo-Hahn/dp/B00000AG7M

and now listening to *Dvořák - Moravské dvojzpěvy (Moravian Duets)* by Bambini di Praga


----------



## Score reader




----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem_, Herreweghe


----------



## Guest

Not bad at all...


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No 5:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No.3:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This is one of those mono recordings that I get so caught up in that I forget it's in mono.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
GYMNOPÉDIES NOS. 1 AND 3
*Erik Satie*
ADAGIO FOR STRINGS
*Samuel Barber*
PAVANE
*Gabriel Fauré*
IRISH TUNE FROM COUNTY DERRY
*Percy Grainger*
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## pmsummer

PRAETORIUS
-Magnificat per omnes versus super ut re mi fa sol la (For Six Parts)
-Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir (For Four Parts)
-Der Tag vertreibt die finster Nacht (For Four Parts) 
-Venite exultemus Domino (For Nine Parts)
-Maria Magdalena (For Four Parts)
-Peccavi fateor (For Six Parts)
-Der CXVI Psalm Davids (For 5 Instruments And 5 Voices)
*Michael Praetorius*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony - Vivarte_


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Fantasie in C major, op 17_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New recording of Promoteo by Luigi Nono, just the prologue for some night music...and I just bought the one I new about from iTunes, now it's on spotify...


----------



## Itullian

The violin concertos from this excellent set.


----------



## WildThing

*George Frideric Handel - Dixit Dominus*

John Eliot Gardiner: Monteverdi Choir and Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117443


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2

Haydn Quartet. Budapest

recorded 1993


----------



## flamencosketches

Sibelius: Symphony No.4 in A minor. Berglund/Bournemouth.

This is a strange one.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Well Tempered Clavier Book 2. Celine Frisch. Excellent performance and recording. The harpsichord is very well realized which is not always the case in recordings. Frisch's playing is wonderful. Recommended.


----------



## Dimace

Andolink said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Your perspective is most interesting.


I'm always very happy to answer to any question I have received. I like to discuss everything (except politics, for which I have no idea and interest) with my friends, because I'm not here (only) to post photos of my CDs, but to exchange opinions and to learn from you. Philosophy, religion, science, technology, literature, poetry, any other kind of art, everything. ALL these they have, more or less, to do with our beloved music. I would like also to see more about love, ethos, past and present in correlation to music. This way we shall live music the same way they did one Bach, one Beethoven and other great of music, who had also many other interests and activities.


----------



## StrE3ss

Elgar Symphony No. 1 - Goerge Solti conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Andolink

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: _Allegoria della notte, for violin and orchestra_ (1985)
Marco Robliano, violin
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/Tito Ceccherini


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Variations for Orchestra, Op.31_ (1926-28)
Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin/Kent Nagano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm a huge fan of lieder by Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Wolf, Wagner, Strauss, and Mahler... but sometimes... listening to the great French Mélodie by Berlioz, Debussy, Faure, Ravel, etc... I find myself thinking that I might like the French works even more...

... and then I come to my senses.  Love Berlioz' Nuits d'été nevertheless.


----------



## agoukass

A gorgeous recording.


----------



## Colin M

Dimace said:


> I'm always very happy to answer to any question I have received. I like to discuss everything (except politics, for which I have no idea and interest) with my friends, because I'm not here (only) to post photos of my CDs, but to exchange opinions and to learn from you. Philosophy, religion, science, technology, literature, poetry, any other kind of art, everything. ALL these they have, more or less, to do with our beloved music. I would like also to see more about love, ethos, past and present in correlation to music. This way we shall live music the same way they did one Bach, one Beethoven and other great of music, who had also many other interests and activities.


 Well said, my dear friend. I have learned so much about music these past many months by reading about what moves a person in a particular work. I find if something intrigues me about the post and then check the piece out, invariably I am rewarded by experiencing something new and wonderful! Thanks to all my guides and teachers out in this beautiful upside down world.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Véronique Gens has long been my "go to" girl for Berlioz' _Nuits d'été_... and a favorite singer in general...









After listening to Bernarda Fink a few hours ago I thought I might turn again to Gens. In this instance I'm playing her earlier recording of Berlioz' masterpiece. Maybe I'll follow this up by playing her later recording:


----------



## Dimace

Before I go to sleep, I would like to say a warm good night with the magnificent music of *Philip Glass* composed for the wonderful film *The Hours.*














*_Lately I see no Philip! What happened? Bach and Bruckner are all good, but Glass mythical music quality is a must for our community. 
_
_>Today is revelation's day! Prepare your self for the famous Flamingo Dance, dedicated to the Greatest ever_.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Well said, my dear friend. I have learned so much about music these past many months by reading about what moves a person in a particular work. I find if something intrigues me about the post and then check the piece out, invariably I am rewarded by experiencing something new and wonderful! Thanks to all my guides and teachers out in this beautiful upside down world.


The ONLY truth is that they will die carrying only our knowledge and nothing else. Thanks, Colin!


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D804 'Rosamunde'

Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)
Recorded: 1966-05-23
Recording Venue: UFA-Studio, Berlin


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Cristóbal de Morales - (c. 1500 - 1553)*

*Cristóbal de Morales - Missa 'Mille regretz'*

*The Hilliard Ensemble*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## senza sordino

Telemann 12 Fantasies for solo violin









Schubert Symphonies 5&8









Schubert String Quintet 









Schumann, Lalo and Saint-Saëns Cello Concerti 









Mahler Symphony no 3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117456


*Richard Strauss*

Der Rosenkavalier

Munchner Philharmoniker
Christian Thielemann

recorded live in 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## agoukass

Sibelius: Lemminkainen Legends; En Saga 

Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

String Quartet, Op. 54 No. 1 in G major/ String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 

Cho-Liang Lin 
Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 10, 11 & 12

I Musici.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of J.S. Bach's orchestral works this morning.

Oboe Concerto in F - transcription by Hermann Töttcher and Gottfried Müller of Harpsichord Concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1955):
Oboe Concerto in D-minor - arrangement by Arnold Mehl of the abandoned Harpsichord Concerto (no.8) BWV1059, using sinfonias from the cantatas _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_ BWV35 and _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe_ BWV156 (arr. 1983):
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A - transcription by Wilfried Fischer of Harpsichord Concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1970):
_Das Musikalische Opfer_ BWV1079 (1747):
_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (1742-50 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 20 and 17

Philharmonia Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Margaret Harshaw (Santuzza), Richard Tucker (Turiddu), Frank Guarrera (Alfio), Mildred Miller (Lola), Thelma Votipka (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Canio), Lucine Amara (Nedda), Giuseppe Valdengo (Tonio), Thomas Hayward (Beppe), Clifford Harvuot (Silvio)

Metropolitan Opera Association, Fausto Cleva.


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

Sudbin playing Scarlatti is my late night treat tonight:


----------



## Jacck

*Prokofiev - Symphony 2 *
Neeme Järvi

*Bach - Mass in B minor*
Gardiner


----------



## Duncan

*Christopher Hogwood: Handel Recordings*

*The Academy of Ancient Music, Handel & Haydn Society, Christopher Hogwood*

*Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
*
*Handel: The Alchymist HWV 43: Incidental music*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
*
*Handel: Concerti a due cori Nos. 1-3*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Handel: Arias (2) for Wind Band*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano).


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117456
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Der Rosenkavalier
> 
> Munchner Philharmoniker
> Christian Thielemann
> 
> recorded live in 2009


This is a FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF beauty, my friend! The composer, the opera, the voice, THE woman. Look at her and tell me how is the paradise. Thanks! You made my day!


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No 29 ("Hammerklavier")

Alfred Brendel

Recorded 1962

Still my favourite recording of this particular work.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960
> 
> Krystian Zimerman (piano).


This moment, really, I can't remember how Kristian is playing the Austrian and specifically these sonatas. Despite this I'm 1000% sure that he rocks Vienna and makes Schubert dancing in heaven! The twin of Arturo!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


> FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> GYMNOPÉDIES NOS. 1 AND 3
> *Erik Satie*
> ADAGIO FOR STRINGS
> *Samuel Barber*
> PAVANE
> *Gabriel Fauré*
> IRISH TUNE FROM COUNTY DERRY
> *Percy Grainger*
> Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
> Leonard Slatkin - conductor
> _
> Telarc_


A great album. Slatkin is a fine conductor of Vaughan Williams, and the performance of the Tallis Fantasia on this disc is wonderful.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 3,5.6 & 8


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd symphony (conducted by Colin Davis):









The singer is Heather Harper, whose passing the other day was not marked on this forum: RIP.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'/ Freudenfest Overture/ Mandolin Concerto in G major/ Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S4

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley.


----------



## flamencosketches

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto. Itzhak Perlman, Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra. This is a fantastic recording of two great Modern violin concertos. Highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## Dimace

*After two weeks of waiting, came the time to make Beethoven history.*

We have presented dozens of Beethovens circles and separately a great numbers of symphonies recordings from great conductors and famous labels from all around the world. But I noticed that something was missing. That from the beginning of my membership in this great community. And what was missing is important, not only because of the titan who conducts, but also because of the history this recording is carrying. 

Let us travel to remoted 1965 to Lugano (Swiss) There, in two weeks time, something very special will happen. The famous German director and Beethoven greatest scholar,* Hermann Scherchen,* will conduct ALL the Beethoven Symphonies LIVE! I don't know (there are very few information from these days) if all the symphonies were recording in ''normal'' live concerts. I have the feeling, that the 3rd (example) was recorded in a public rehearsal. Actually, as they said and I tend to believe it, it was almost no time for rehearsals. Please note this element: *A great conductor will make a circle almost without preparation!!! *

Were the quality and the abilities of the orchestra so high to allow him to do something so risky?

Let us see what is written for these glorious days from *Jonathan Wolf. *

_To the long line of conducting rehearsal sequences - Toscanini, Walter and Beecham spring to mind - can be added Hermann Scherchen. This 1965 rehearsal in Lugano of Beethoven's Fifth will not bring the animal fury of the Italian, or the cultivated insistence of Walter or the laconic witticisms of the bold bad Bart but they do reveal Scherchen doing something he did well, albeit controversially, which is conducting Beethoven. Following the rehearsal is a performance of the Fifth and one beset on occasion by orchestral indiscipline but which does at least reflect the broad and powerful contours established by the seismic figure on the rostrum who is still, in concert, not entirely able to stifle the moans and yells he visits upon the work in rehearsal.

And what a rehearsal it is. It begins with a Scherchian exegesis - he speaks in German-inflected Italian only occasionally groping for the mot juste - guaranteed to send English orchestral musicians to the point of suicide. Even one of his Italian players can be heard plucking his violin strings - a sure sign of terminal boredom - before being shushed by another. On and on he goes for what seems like an eternity but is probably only a few minutes. Accompanied by baton taps on the desk, huge thumps, elephantine stamping and handclaps his soft but unquenchable voice outlines the aesthetic of the piece and indulges in a few little swipes along the way. In the space of a few sentences one can hear the names of Toscanini, Hindemith, Mozart, Wagner and Busoni and whilst my Italian is poor even I can work out that he refers to late nineteenth century performance practice (which he reinforces by singing a pum-pum-pum-puuum motto theme). I believe Scherchen only visited America to conduct once, and that not long before his death; even so listeners may well be surprised to hear him talking about the "stupid exactitude" of American orchestras. 
The rehearsal runs along expected lines. They play through each movement, rarely stopping, with Scherchen shouting instructions as they go. "Piano" is a constant exhortation as is "tranquillo", the latter accompanied by what will soon become a recognisable feature of his rehearsal technique, the anguished Scherchen howl. Fluffs - and they come a-plenty - are ignored. Scherchen only stops the orchestra once in the first movement and then to insist on a pianissimo entry, shortly before the end of the movement, which he rehearses until he's satisfied. He makes constant demands in the slow movement, constantly alert to dynamic values; pianissimi followed by commensurately powerful attacks. It's especially interesting to listen to one moment of politesse amongst the exhortations ("Senza crescendo…grazi.") He is very particular on beauty of tone and on the cantilever arc of a melody emerging naturally. Again he stops them just the once to insist that the clarinet is "timido…non crescendo" before spitting out constant instructions - "triste" and "crescendo…non piu forte." The sound of one of Scherchen bellowed crescendos, which mirror the effect ("cre...scen….DO"), could be truly awe-inspiring; he begins triple forte and works his way up. He stops the third movement, unusually almost immediately. The Allegro is slow anyway but he is insistent that it is more so. Rhythmic strictness is his goal here but at this tempo one can sympathise with the orchestra. At the start of the finale a huge unearthly animal bellow can be heard; it's Scherchen (in the concert he makes a mini howl at this point). This extraordinary sound, a compound of pain and exaltation, marks his utter physical involvement with the music; at this point he is almost hoarse, his animated cries and instructions taking on a manic edge. He hammers out the vowels in "crescendo", italicising each one with a rhythmic thump and there is something driven to him here. At the conclusion of the movement he again asks for more power and again embarks on a political and spiritual lecture, taking in the spirit of man and even, good God, eliciting a few laughs. 
After which the performance seems, if not an anti-climax, at least terra cognita. Or would be were the orchestral infelicities not so marked. Brass crack, ensemble is shaky, things go seriously wrong at one point in the first movement, Scherchen's outwardly rather ponderous progress causing indecision and escalating indiscipline. And yet there is something awe inspiringly granitic about parts of his conception that linger in the mind. His animal moans fleck the score and haunt the performance like some wounded soul unable ever to achieve redemption. He is viscerally alive to the humanity of the score and dares the orchestra to follow him as he yells and screams his way to the end, facing his own extinction - he died less than a year later - with undimmed passion and unbridled fury. _

*Dear friends! You can listen in these recordings Hermann instructing his orchestra!* This is something UNIQUE in the history of recordings. And he is doing this VERY effectively. Especially in the 3rd (last movement) the result is seismic. The orchestra dances, in a tempo never before had heard. It is demonic how the great maestro is taking from the poor Italians EVERYTHING they have and much more. "Give more! Come on! More Forte! Aaaaaaaaaarggggg! RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!" *And the guys are follow the master to the road of immortality.* Because these recordings are IMMORTAL. Conductor, orchestra, audience and the Greatest are one flesh and body! And the Japs were there...

*The small Flamingo Music label went there to record not music but true history.* They brought whatever they had: The best technology, the best crew and a lot of pathos. They achieved the best possible sound outcome, so good, that after 25 years, another Japan label, the Vavan Media (also a tiny firm) managed to remaster the original tapes (they were in archive) and to give us (in 1990) the FULL CIRCLE in a stellar (under the circumstances) quality. This product never leaved Japan and is not intended for the international audience. Some hundreds of copies they made for the Japan Markt. For this reason, this circle is also a very good rarity. 70% I bought from South Africa. 30% from London and Japan. 50% of the CDs were in poor condition and went back. I replaced them again from London. And now, what I have for you, my dearests friends, is a circle of immense quality in pristine condition, which maybe doesn't exist (so mint) anywhere in Europe. (the Japs certainly have some...)

The good news: You can find some of Lugano (maybe everything) from other labels. (The 5th for example) It seems, that the Japs (who had no money) gave some rights to other labels, years after the recordings. (To Aura, for example) *This one is the true Japan circle, the first, the original, the Flamengo Dance! Enjoy! *

(due to forum restrictions, I could upload only 5 images…)





























(the crew: Tadashi Hino, sound Kazumi Yakuma, production)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Vasks

*Erskine - Periodical Overture No. 17 (Lea-Cox/ASV)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 54, No. 1 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Weber - Piano Concerto #1 (Drewnowski/Frequenz)*


----------



## haydnguy

Diving into the deep end this morning....


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various sacred works part one of two for later this afternoon.

_Exsultate, jubilate_ [_Rejoice, Shout_] - motet for soprano (originally castrato) and orchestra K165 [Text: unknown - poss. Venanzio Rauzzini] (1773 - partly rev. c. 1780):










_Litaniae Lauretenae_ [_Litanies of Loreto_] in D K195 (1774):
_Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento_ [_Litanies of the Venerable Sacrament of the Altar_] in E-flat K243 (1776):
Mass no.11 in C [_Spaur-Messe_] K258 (1775 or 1776):










Mass no.10 in C [_Credo_] K257 (1776):
Mass no.15 in C [_Krönungsmesse_] K317 (1779):
Mass no.16 in C [_Missa aulica_] K337 (1780):


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> *After two weeks of waiting, came the time to make Beethoven history.*
> 
> We have presented dozens of Beethovens circles and separately a great numbers of symphonies recordings from great conductors and famous labels from all around the world. But I noticed that something was missing. That from the beginning of my membership in this great community. And what was missing is important, not only because of the titan who conducts, but also because of the history this recording is carrying.
> 
> Let us travel to remoted 1965 to Lugano (Swiss) There, in two weeks time, something very special will happen. The famous German director and Beethoven greatest scholar,* Hermann Scherchen,* will conduct ALL the Beethoven Symphonies LIVE! I don't know (there are very few information from these days) if all the symphonies were recording in ''normal'' live concerts. I have the feeling, that the 3rd (example) was recorded in a public rehearsal. Actually, as they said and I tend to believe it, it was almost no time for rehearsals. Please note this element: *A great conductor will make a circle almost without preparation!!! *
> 
> Were the quality and the abilities of the orchestra so high to allow him to do something so risky?
> 
> Let us see what is written for these glorious days from *Jonathan Wolf. *
> 
> _To the long line of conducting rehearsal sequences - Toscanini, Walter and Beecham spring to mind - can be added Hermann Scherchen. This 1965 rehearsal in Lugano of Beethoven's Fifth will not bring the animal fury of the Italian, or the cultivated insistence of Walter or the laconic witticisms of the bold bad Bart but they do reveal Scherchen doing something he did well, albeit controversially, which is conducting Beethoven. Following the rehearsal is a performance of the Fifth and one beset on occasion by orchestral indiscipline but which does at least reflect the broad and powerful contours established by the seismic figure on the rostrum who is still, in concert, not entirely able to stifle the moans and yells he visits upon the work in rehearsal.
> 
> And what a rehearsal it is. It begins with a Scherchian exegesis - he speaks in German-inflected Italian only occasionally groping for the mot juste - guaranteed to send English orchestral musicians to the point of suicide. Even one of his Italian players can be heard plucking his violin strings - a sure sign of terminal boredom - before being shushed by another. On and on he goes for what seems like an eternity but is probably only a few minutes. Accompanied by baton taps on the desk, huge thumps, elephantine stamping and handclaps his soft but unquenchable voice outlines the aesthetic of the piece and indulges in a few little swipes along the way. In the space of a few sentences one can hear the names of Toscanini, Hindemith, Mozart, Wagner and Busoni and whilst my Italian is poor even I can work out that he refers to late nineteenth century performance practice (which he reinforces by singing a pum-pum-pum-puuum motto theme). I believe Scherchen only visited America to conduct once, and that not long before his death; even so listeners may well be surprised to hear him talking about the "stupid exactitude" of American orchestras.
> The rehearsal runs along expected lines. They play through each movement, rarely stopping, with Scherchen shouting instructions as they go. "Piano" is a constant exhortation as is "tranquillo", the latter accompanied by what will soon become a recognisable feature of his rehearsal technique, the anguished Scherchen howl. Fluffs - and they come a-plenty - are ignored. Scherchen only stops the orchestra once in the first movement and then to insist on a pianissimo entry, shortly before the end of the movement, which he rehearses until he's satisfied. He makes constant demands in the slow movement, constantly alert to dynamic values; pianissimi followed by commensurately powerful attacks. It's especially interesting to listen to one moment of politesse amongst the exhortations ("Senza crescendo…grazi.") He is very particular on beauty of tone and on the cantilever arc of a melody emerging naturally. Again he stops them just the once to insist that the clarinet is "timido…non crescendo" before spitting out constant instructions - "triste" and "crescendo…non piu forte." The sound of one of Scherchen bellowed crescendos, which mirror the effect ("cre...scen….DO"), could be truly awe-inspiring; he begins triple forte and works his way up. He stops the third movement, unusually almost immediately. The Allegro is slow anyway but he is insistent that it is more so. Rhythmic strictness is his goal here but at this tempo one can sympathise with the orchestra. At the start of the finale a huge unearthly animal bellow can be heard; it's Scherchen (in the concert he makes a mini howl at this point). This extraordinary sound, a compound of pain and exaltation, marks his utter physical involvement with the music; at this point he is almost hoarse, his animated cries and instructions taking on a manic edge. He hammers out the vowels in "crescendo", italicising each one with a rhythmic thump and there is something driven to him here. At the conclusion of the movement he again asks for more power and again embarks on a political and spiritual lecture, taking in the spirit of man and even, good God, eliciting a few laughs.
> After which the performance seems, if not an anti-climax, at least terra cognita. Or would be were the orchestral infelicities not so marked. Brass crack, ensemble is shaky, things go seriously wrong at one point in the first movement, Scherchen's outwardly rather ponderous progress causing indecision and escalating indiscipline. And yet there is something awe inspiringly granitic about parts of his conception that linger in the mind. His animal moans fleck the score and haunt the performance like some wounded soul unable ever to achieve redemption. He is viscerally alive to the humanity of the score and dares the orchestra to follow him as he yells and screams his way to the end, facing his own extinction - he died less than a year later - with undimmed passion and unbridled fury. _
> 
> *Dear friends! You can listen in these recordings Hermann instructing his orchestra!* This is something UNIQUE in the history of recordings. And he is doing this VERY effectively. Especially in the 3rd (last movement) the result is seismic. The orchestra dances, in a tempo never before had heard. It is demonic how the great maestro is taking from the poor Italians EVERYTHING they have and much more. "Give more! Come on! More Forte! Aaaaaaaaaarggggg! RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!" *And the guys are follow the master to the road of immortality.* Because these recordings are IMMORTAL. Conductor, orchestra, audience and the Greatest are one flesh and body! And the Japs were there...
> 
> *The small Flamingo Music label went there to record not music but true history.* They brought whatever they had: The best technology, the best crew and a lot of pathos. They achieved the best possible sound outcome, so good, that after 25 years, another Japan label, the Vavan Media (also a tiny firm) managed to remaster the original tapes (they were in archive) and to give us (in 1990) the FULL CIRCLE in a stellar (under the circumstances) quality. This product never leaved Japan and is not intended for the international audience. Some hundreds of copies they made for the Japan Markt. For this reason, this circle is also a very good rarity. 70% I bought from South Africa. 30% from London and Japan. 50% of the CDs were in poor condition and went back. I replaced them again from London. And now, what I have for you, my dearests friends, is a circle of immense quality in pristine condition, which maybe doesn't exist (so mint) anywhere in Europe. (the Japs certainly have some...)
> 
> The good news: You can find some of Lugano (maybe everything) from other labels. (The 5th for example) It seems, that the Japs (who had no money) gave some rights to other labels, years after the recordings. (To Aura, for example) *This one is the true Japan circle, the first, the original, the Flamengo Dance! Enjoy! *
> 
> (due to forum restrictions, I could upload only 5 images…)
> 
> View attachment 117470
> View attachment 117471
> 
> 
> (the crew: Tadashi Hino, sound Kazumi Yakuma, production)


Thank you very much for this interesting information. Can we assume that recordings on other labels where he is conducting Beethoven will be these recordings you refer to?

EDIT: Oh, I see. They arean't available.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6 Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Enthusiast

More in memoriam Heather Harper .... a devastatingly effective War Requiem.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.6 Wiener Philharmoniker


That's a great Pastoral and the best of Bohm's (generally very good) Beethoven cycle with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117477


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Complete Wind Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

recorded 1987-1989, reissued 2002


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> That's a great Pastoral and the best of Bohm's (generally very good) Beethoven cycle with the Vienna Phil.


This "Pastoral "is rightly famous.


----------



## D Smith

Works by Zeiter, Abel, Mozart and others. Simon Murphy/New Dutch Academy Chamber Orchestra/Gudrun Sidonie Otto. Despite the odd cover and title, a marketing strategy I suppose, this is a delightful album featuring works of the "Jet Set " of the late 18th and early 19th centuries. Murphy serves as the viola soloist and conductor of this excellent collection which includes world premiere recordings of works by Abel, Reichardt, and Storace. Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ancerl was the perfect Stravinsky conductor.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Thank you very much for this interesting information. Can we assume that recordings on other labels where he is conducting Beethoven will be these recordings you refer to?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I see. They arean't available.


I noticed in other labels (1 or 2) that are from Lugano 1965. (the 5th Symphony, I believe) I'm sure that you can have more from other (mostly) European labels but not serious like the Westminster. This label supported very well Hermann with Mahler.(I will come to you with this circle). The problem here is simple: No remastering, no sound! We are speaking for poor quality. (Mahler suffers from this…) At the end, with or without great sound, Scherchen is MUST, because of his highly celebrating Beethoven's style. It is the FIRST and last time in musical history, where Beethoven is in festival. His own festival. He is singing, dancing and he has good time. Without this unique Beethovenian experience no listener is musically completed. It is something like Gounod's Requiem. Instead of mourning you celebrating death. A celestial feeling, my dearest! No director made this with the Greatest. I can live without many Beethoven's recordings, but this one. Because, only here, everyone, and not only Jesus Christus, walked on the water and caught also 100 Kg fishes.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to Op.22 numbered as the 3rd quartet in this set. It's identified as No.4 on newer recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117480


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## chill782002

Decaux - Clairs de Lune - Le Cimetière

A fascinating work by a little-known composer. Abel Decaux was a slightly younger contemporary of Debussy. Actually, I'm uncertain as to the extent that he can be described as a composer as his set of four relatively short piano pieces entitled "Clairs de Lune" (literally "Moonbeams") was the only work he ever published. The piece listed above is the third of these, composed in 1907 and the title translates as "The Graveyard" (or "The Cemetery", for our North American friends).

Despite the title the piece is quite ethereal and not as sombre as might be expected, although very unusual from a harmonic point of view for the time in which it was written. In fact, I'm struggling to think of any piece which came before it that points in its direction or might have acted as an influence on Monsieur Decaux. Perhaps some of Liszt's very late piano works? In any case, I like it very much and the fourth piece in the set, "La Mer" ("The Sea") is equally pleasing, although written a little earlier (1903) and somewhat closer to Debussy.

I'm pleased that Marc-Andre Hamelin and Hyperion have played a role in helping rescue an apparently unjustly forgotten composer from obscurity.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8

This is the recording that introduced me to this symphony .Just arrived and I wonder how my reaction is to hear again the very young Bernard Haitink.I was even more younger.
Beethoven,my first love in classical music and still much appreciated,now in a big family of brothers in music that spans more than 800 years.
I hear the first bars of this symphony that always was one of my favorites. and I still like it very much,its played with plenty of joy,a very welcom relisten.


----------



## WildThing

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69*

Pierre Fournier and Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Very enjoyable

CD 1


----------



## Joe B

Do to one of life's "curve balls", I currently have very little free time. I did, however, manage to get in a little Jonas Kaufmann yesterday:


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage--Suisse. Bolet (Decca)


----------



## Enthusiast

I find Sibelius 1 a very striking symphony. You have these big Tchaikovskian tunes put together with some very wild passages of the more elemental Sibelius and these are both extremes. Bernstein (in his first - New York PO - account) seems to take them to even greater extremes. It doesn't come together as a whole but I'm not sure it does for anyone and Bernstein is very exciting.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jeanne Demessieux - Lumière:


----------



## Hiawatha

Paul Le Flem - Deux Pièces Pour Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No 1:


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The 3rd symphony (conducted by Colin Davis):
> 
> View attachment 117467
> 
> 
> The singer is Heather Harper, whose passing the other day was not marked on this forum: RIP.


Heather Harper's passing doesn't appear to have been widely reported - I for one hadn't heard.

A sad loss, I have many recordings where she features.


----------



## Hiawatha

Maurice Ravel - Pavane Pour une Infante Defunte:


----------



## Malx

Moeran, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra - Margaret Fingerhut (piano), Ulster Orchestra, Vernon HAndley.

Nice piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

Excellent music today, everyone 

Re: Helen Harper, someone made a thread in the Musicians subforum on the day of her passing. I wouldn't have found out otherwise. RIP to a great talent.

Current listening for me:









Did Liszt write the greatest piano sonata of all time with this? Why did he stop here and not write many, many more?

So glad that I have the Martha Argerich complete recordings on DG box. Really great purchase.

Now onto the Schumann G minor sonata, which I haven't heard. VERY good so far. Apparently, the score for the first movement is marked "As fast as possible" with a coda that reads "Faster" and "Even faster". :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat, Chamber Music. Nice job by Hakon Austbo.


----------



## Oskaar

Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)
The Well-Tempered Clavier - Book I
Pietro De Maria (piano)
rec. 2014, Auditorium del Suffragio, Lucca
DECCA 4811304 [54:00 + 56:14]









One of the best interpretation of the book one I have ever heard.. Calmness, coulirfullness, and brilliant technical brillians combined. And good sound quality

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Oct/Bach_WTC_4811304.htm


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117489


*Sir Edward Elgar*

Cello Concerto
Introduction and Allegro
Elegy
Military Marches "Pomp and Circumstance"

BBC Philharmonic
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor
Paul Watkins, cello

2012


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Lieder (O lieb, so lang du lichen kannst....). Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven,Schubert & Brahms*

This time not only listening but also possible more intimate with this DVD.


----------



## Guest

To the manner born.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished this:









Wow.... that was a DAMN good opera. Can't say I totally understood the ending. I doubt anyone does. But outside of that, it was a beautiful story. I had a vivid picture in my head the whole time. Every bit of it was relatable; it all hit really close to home. Well done Bartók. I can hardly picture a better conductor (Dorati being a student of the composer, I'd think he probably knows what's up here), singers, or orchestra for this work either.

Highly recommend to anyone who hasn't heard it! As for musical touchstones, it reminded me quite a bit of Strauss' Elektra, only much more introspective.


----------



## flamencosketches

And now:









... because who else could live up to what I just heard but Ravel w/ Charles Dutoit at the podium. Le tombeau de Couperin.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gaetano Donizetti*
_Don Pasquale_
Libretto By - Angelo Anelli
Comic opera in three acts

Orchestre Et Choeurs Du Mai Musical De Florence
Chorus Master - Musicale Florentino
Conductor - Ettore Gracis

Deutsche Grammophon Privilege
2 Vinyl Lp's ripped to flac
1965 Polydor International

From the Liner Notes:

January, 1843

Rehearsals for _Don Pasquale_, doubtless with the unhappy Ruffini in the offing, went badly, engendering no enthusiasm from either the cast or the orchestra; and tradition has it that the dress-rehearsal was received in gloomy silence. All the more dazzling, therefore, was the triumph of the opening. Donizetti declared, "I myself am stupefied; nineteen thousand francs in eleven days - a stroke of fortune!: Transcriptions and arrangements sprang up on all sides. Ten weeks after the premiere, the work was given at La Scala; in May, in Vienna (for which Donizetti added the recitative before the bass duet in the last act); in June, at Her Majesty's Theatre in London. Everywhere the triumph was similar; the composer delightedly noted the following year that in Vienna "they always repeat the two duets in Act 2".

Part of the initial impact was due to the opera being performed in contemporary costume (a striking innovation at that time) and to the all-star cast . . . In particular the great Lablache, in the title role, earned universal admiration - for the beauty of his voice, his noble physique and grace despite his gigantic stature ("his shoe was as big as a child's boat; one could have clad the child in one of his gloves"), and his genius in comedy - "the farce of fatness trying to make itself seductive", as Chorley wrote, yet with "an entire avoidance of grossness".

Don Pasquale - Alfredo Mariotti
Dottore Malatesta - Mario Basiola
Ernesto - Ugo Benelli
Norina - Anna Maccianti
Un Notaro - Augusto Frati


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Sym. Nr. 6 in A. New Philharmonia Orch./ Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## Guest

A new name to me--quite a fine player. Excellent sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

Kontrapunctus said:


> A new name to me--quite a fine player. Excellent sound.


I've always felt there were some connections between Berg's piano sonata and Scriabin's sonatas. I doubt either knew of the other, but they always remind me of each other.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## starthrower

Mathis der Maler
Symphonic Metamorphoses 
Trauermusik
Der Schwanendreher
Concerto for Trumpet Bassoon & Strings
Nobilissima visione


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I almost forgot about this brilliant set of French mélodie. I must dig it out of my CDs.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117497


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Septet in E flat major, Op. 20
Quintet in E flat major, H. 19
Sextet in E flat major, Op. 81b

1994


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Schubert transformed the simple lieder into an art/musical form equal to any other... rather as Beethoven did for the piano sonata. Schubert's _Winterreise_ is a work at once brilliant and devastating... unsurpassed as a song-cycle IMO. I have some 15 of so recordings of the work and this is one of my favorites... but then again I might say the same of 6 or 7 others.


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op.42_ (1942)


----------



## flamencosketches

StlukesguildOhio said:


> View attachment 117498
> 
> 
> I almost forgot about this brilliant set of French mélodie. I must dig it out of my CDs.


I listened to monsieur Souzay sing some Debussy yesterday. Great stuff.



Andolink said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg*: _Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op.42_ (1942)
> 
> View attachment 117500


Great recording, this.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 (1891 Vienna , Brosche) Symphony No. 4 (1874 Nowak, original version). Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg. Excellent 1st symphony performance. It was interesting to hear this edition rather than the more familiar revised Linz. The 4th is quite good, especially the last 2 movements, but the orchestra doesn't seem quite together in the first movement to my ears. I would choose Simone Young and Hamburg if you wanted to hear the original 4th.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic. Final movement.

Bernstein is growing on me. His recording of this particular symphony is just incredible. This work is totally worthy of all its fame and infamy.

Just as a quick poll, is this anyone's favorite Mahler symphony? Does it get better? I am particularly excited about his 3rd symphony. I say this has surpassed the 1st in my preferences after just a few listens.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> I've always felt there were some connections between Berg's piano sonata and Scriabin's sonatas. I doubt either knew of the other, but they always remind me of each other.


Yes, they both stretch tonality quite a bit. The Scriabin in question is Sonata No.5 and Preludes Op.16.


----------



## Guest

Very nice. I still prefer "big bands," but this sounds pretty good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*A Phoenix Rises from the Ashes*

This Winterreise was recorded in the end-days of Hitler's Germany. Michael Raucheisen, the pianist, doggedly pursued his almost absurd project of recording as many Lieder as he could with artists such as Patzak and Anders who had survived the war and were still able to get to Berlin. Germany was in ruins and the Russians were poised to capture the city and brutally subdue its population through a policy of mass rape. Hitler's insane ambitions would end in a bunker only a month or so after these recordings were completed. Yet here are two superlative Schubertians making music as if to reassert the true place and meaning of German culture before it was hi-jacked.

Peter Anders was a great German tenor who, like Fritz Wunderlich, would die all too young - not falling down the stairs but in a road accident nine years later in 1954 when he was only 46 years old.


----------



## flamencosketches

Scriabin's (a)tonal innovations are impressive. He was going down a very similar (but wholly unique) path to what Schoenberg was doing in his "expressionist" phase, right around the same time (1900s-1910s), without likely having any knowledge of the Austrian's music. Scriabin's late music is much more impressive to me than Schoenberg's early-mid output (which I still do appreciate quite a bit). If only the Russian had written chamber music or more orchestral music in his late style. He would be remembered as one of the greats and an innovator. (Though maybe not. The generations of Soviet composers who immediately succeeded him in popularity took a wholly different route and kind of wiped Scriabin off the map for a while, it seems).


----------



## Joe B

Sundance Trio playing music of Mahle, Morris, Alvira, Elliot, Faith, and Smith:


----------



## StrE3ss

Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor

Wiener Philharmoniker
Aram Khachaturian
Recorded: 1962-03-08
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Colin M

Borodin Symphony No. 3 in Am (unfinished and two movements completed by Glazunov) Ermler Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre 

I always wonder what this would have been in its fullest three or four movement form. Glazunov adds some wood winds to the original strings in the first movement that allows the strings to fly away at the end. In the second just a hint of percussion in the fullest moments of the scherzo. Truly a labor of love by Glazunov for a composer he truly admired.


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Keeping with Schubert this evening... a Schubertiade?


----------



## Colin M

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


 I realize this composer will always be known for his Adagio but masterpieces like this cement his place in the Pantheon of American Music. My heart never fails to break at the beginning when the singer describes the accident on the city street. The modern world had arrived and there was no return.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.1 in F-sharp minor. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw.

This concerto was an extremely ballsy undertaking for an opus one. I say it paid off. One of the last big Romantic piano concertos, and maybe (alongside his others) one of the best?


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Just finished this:
> 
> View attachment 117493
> 
> 
> Wow.... that was a DAMN good opera. Can't say I totally understood the ending. I doubt anyone does. But outside of that, it was a beautiful story. I had a vivid picture in my head the whole time. Every bit of it was relatable; it all hit really close to home. Well done Bartók. I can hardly picture a better conductor (Dorati being a student of the composer, I'd think he probably knows what's up here), singers, or orchestra for this work either.
> 
> Highly recommend to anyone who hasn't heard it! As for musical touchstones, it reminded me quite a bit of Strauss' Elektra, only much more introspective.


Just thrilled that you enjoyed the opera and wanted to express that sentiment and offer a version that I personally find to be my favourite - it's the 1958 recording conducted by Ferenc Fricsay with Hertha Töpper, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.

Clicking on this embedded video will lead to the complete opera -






Here's the link to the Wikipedia article which supplies clarification for the symbolism of the opera -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluebeard's_Castle

"The Hungarian conductor István Kertész believed that we should not relate this to the fairy tale on which it was based, but that Bluebeard was Bartók himself, and that it portrays his personal suffering and his reluctance to reveal the inner secrets of his soul, which are progressively invaded by Judith.

In this way he can be seen as Everyman, although the composer himself was an intensely private man. Here the blood that pervades the story is the symbol of his suffering. The Prologue (often omitted) points to the story that is portrayed as occurring in the imagination of the audience.

While Kertész felt Judith is a villain in this sense, Christa Ludwig who has sung the role disagrees, stating that she only voices all that she has heard about Bluebeard. She refers repeatedly to the rumours (hír), Jaj, igaz hír; suttogó hír (Ah, truthful whispered rumours). Ludwig also believed that Judith was telling the truth every time she says to him, Szeretlek! (I love you!).

Another Judith, Nadja Michael, had a somewhat different more symbolic interpretation. In a broadcast from the Metropolitan Opera on February 14, 2015, she stated that it does not matter who Judith is, she symbolises a human being who has to face up to all the fears that she brings from her past."


----------



## Duncan

Frederick Delius has never received the respect or renown that he deserves for reasons which completely escape me as I find his compositions to be really quite lovely and quintessentially "English" in the same lyrical manner as those of Vaughan Williams.

This is a link to the complete 83 track "Decca Edition" which features Sir Charles Mackerras and Sir Neville Marriner conducting -


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Christopher Tye - (c. 1505 - c. 1573)*

*Music of Christopher Tye
*
*Cambridge University Chamber Choir, Timothy Brown*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40-41'

Prague Chamber Orchestra- Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14,and Symphony no 1

John Browning (piano)

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Just finished this:
> 
> View attachment 117493
> 
> 
> Wow.... that was a DAMN good opera. Can't say I totally understood the ending. I doubt anyone does. But outside of that, it was a beautiful story. I had a vivid picture in my head the whole time. Every bit of it was relatable; it all hit really close to home. Well done Bartók. I can hardly picture a better conductor (Dorati being a student of the composer, I'd think he probably knows what's up here), singers, or orchestra for this work either.
> 
> Highly recommend to anyone who hasn't heard it! As for musical touchstones, it reminded me quite a bit of Strauss' Elektra, only much more introspective.


That one is an excellent version of Bluebeard's Castle, particularly for the contribution of Szekely and, of course, Dorati. I have all Dorati's Bartok (in a set) and love his accounts - they seem filled with atmosphere.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117501
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic. Final movement.
> 
> Bernstein is growing on me. His recording of this particular symphony is just incredible. This work is totally worthy of all its fame and infamy.
> 
> _*Just as a quick poll, is this anyone's favorite Mahler symphony? *_Does it get better? I am particularly excited about his 3rd symphony. I say this has surpassed the 1st in my preferences after just a few listens.


I guess 2 is a favourite Mahler symphony for me along with 5, 6 and 9.


----------



## NLAdriaan

To anyone, start your day with this and all will be OK.....Bang!






Stripsody by Cathy Berberian, including the official score.


----------



## Sid James

*GRANADOS*
Piano Trio
Piano Quintet
Goyescas - Intermezzo (arr. Gaspar Cassado)
- LOM Piano Trio: Naxos

*CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO*
24 Caprichos de Goya
- Zoran Dukic, guitar: Naxos (Two discs)

*RODRIGO*
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concerto-Serenade*
*CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO*
Guitar Concerto #1
- Siegfried Behrend, guitar/*Nicanor Zalabeta, harp/Berlin PO/Reinhard Peters: Eloquence

*SCHUBERT*
Symphonies 3, 5 and 8 'Unfinished'
- Hanover Band/Roy Goodman: Brilliant Classics

*SZYMANOWSKI*
Symphony 3 'Song of the Night' *
Symphony 4 'Symphonie Concertante' +
Concert Overture
* Wieslaw Ochman, tenor; Polish State Philharmonic Chorus; + Tadeusz Zmudzinski, piano/Polish State PO/Karol Stryja: Naxos

A bit of Latin warmth in the earlier items. I'm particularly enjoying guitar music these days for its subtle and gentle qualities. Also some Schubert and Szymanowski after recent discussions about them on the forum. Actually, the slow movements by Granados did remind me of the lyrical qualities of Schubert's piano trios which I want to listen to soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Agnes Baltsa (Carmen), José Carreras (Don José), José van Dam (Escamillo), Katia Ricciarelli (Micaëla), Christine Barbaux (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Mikael Melbye (Moralès), Alexander Malta (Zuniga)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various sacred works part two of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Vesperae solennes de Dominica_ [_Solemn Vespers for Sunday_] in C K321 (1779):
_Vesperae solennes de confessore_ [_Solemn Vespers for a Confessor_] in C K339 (1780):










Mass no.17 in C-minor [_Große Messe_] K427 (1782-83 inc.):
_Ave verum corpus_ [_Hail, True Body_] - motet for mixed choir, organ and orchestra K618 (1791):










Mass no.18 in D-minor [_Requiem_] - posth. completed by Franz Xaver Süssmayr (1791 inc.):


----------



## flamencosketches

Schumann: Dichterliebe. Fritz Wunderlich, tenor, accompanied by Hubert Giesen on piano. Had to hear the first song now that we are in the month of May, and had to hear the rest of it because it's an incredible recording of a beautiful work. Rest in peace to young Fritz who has the most beautiful voice of any tenor I've ever heard. I just read about his tragic life and death.

If Schumann wrote this song cycle and nothing else he'd still be remembered as a major composer of his time. Big achievement for the genre.


----------



## sonance

earlier: second listen to a new acquisition:

Hovhaness: Spirit Murmur
(Bagatelles for string quartet; string quartets nos. 1, 3 and 4; Suite from string quartet no. 2)
The Shanghai Quartet (delos)










In the beginning of the Bagatelles and of string quartet no. 2 I've been somewhat confused - Scottish folk tunes to come from an Armenian-American composer? Oh yes. He's got Scottish roots, too. - Otherwise there are a lot of reminiscences of Asian music, of baroque repertoire etc., but built into compositions which are very much Hovhaness' own creations.

Listening now:
Hovhaness: Visionary Landscapes 
(Suite; Pastorale; Two Ghazals; Hymn to a Celestial Musician; Achtamar; Child in the Garden; Twelve Armenian Folk Songs; Visionary Landscapes)
Sahan Arzruni, piano (hearts of space records)


----------



## Marinera

TC- my source of inspiration. Listening to Hovhaness - Visionary Landscapes for piano, Op. 214
Sahan Arzruni, piano






Thanks sonance!


----------



## sonance

Marinera said:


> TC- my source of inspiration. Listening to Hovhaness - Visionary Landscapes for piano, Op. 214
> Sahan Arzruni, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sonance!


You're welcome - Hopefully you'll enjoy his piano music as much as I do.

Now:
Hovhaness: Exile Symphony
(Armenian Rhapsodies nos. 1 - 3; Song of the Sea [piano]; Concerto for soprano saxophone and strings; Symphony no. 1 "Exile")
John McDonald, piano; Kenneth Radnofsky, soprano saxophone; Boston Modern Orchestra Project/Gil Rose (bmop/sound)


----------



## flamencosketches

Sibelius: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony.

I can only imagine what kind of reception this symphony garnered when it was premiered in 1919 (100 years ago in November). Compared to his earlier (also great) symphonies it's an explosion of color, life, and creativity. Big step forward for music.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
*Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Masuko Ushioda (violin)*

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*
*Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Masuko Ushioda (violin)*

*Ishii: Sō-Gū II, for Gagaku and orchestra*
*Gagaku Ensemble
Seiji Ozawa
Japan Philharmonic Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa*

*Takemitsu: Cassiopeia*
*Seiji Ozawa
Tsumotu Yamashita (percussion)*


----------



## flamencosketches

@Mollie, thank you for the info and the recommendation for Fricsay's recording of Bluebeard. I will have to give that one a shot. I had read the Wiki article concerning the symbolism of it all, which more or less confirmed the feeling I got while watching it (the composer himself as Bluebeard, Bluebeard as the "everyman", etc), but that ending is just insane. The best I can see it is that Bluebeard is inflicting emotional baggage onto his wives to where they're weighed down by his influence forever. Just seemed like an odd ending to an even stranger opera. The ambiguity takes nothing away from the greatness of it all though. 

Also, Judith is a great character. We don't always see strong female characters like that in opera, do we? (Maybe I am overly familiar with Mozart.)

This Berglund Sibelius set really blows away the Vänskä/Minnesota I had been listening to. A lot more power and emotion compared to Vänskä's more clinical approach.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Carnaval, Op.9/ Toccata,Op.7/Arabesque Op.18/Bunte Blatter, Op. 99

Youri Egorov piano.


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - Decca "British Music Collection" - *









*Arnold: Guitar Concerto, Op. 67*
English Chamber Orchestra
Barry Wordsworth
Eduardo Fernández (guitar)
Recorded: 1989-11-17
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London

*Arnold: English Dances, Set 1, Op. 27*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
Recorded: 1954-11-01
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

*Arnold: English Dances, Set 2, Op. 33*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
Recorded: 1954-11-01
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

*Arnold: Symphony for Brass Instruments Op. 123*
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble

*Arnold: Brass Quintet No. 1, Op. 73*
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Philip Jones (director


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Bizet: Carmen
> 
> Agnes Baltsa (Carmen), José Carreras (Don José), José van Dam (Escamillo), Katia Ricciarelli (Micaëla), Christine Barbaux (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Mikael Melbye (Moralès), Alexander Malta (Zuniga)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


The most famous opera (the statistics say this) in the history and here the most famous recording of it. The reason? *Agnes and Jose! * The Greek (from the beautiful island of Lefkada) is the MOST completed mezzo in the history of opera! Jose is THE tenor. And, like the two giants were not enough, we have also the *Van Dam and the Katia.* A bombastic cast, a seismic conducting, a dream production! I listen this one to make my day. I love Bizet (HUGE ALL AROUND composer) and I truly believe that this opera (despite its commerciality) is with a reason one of the best in the history. (Rodion, loved eminently this work. He was saying that seldom a so urban story and music (he was communist) can inspire a composer for revolutionary creation. He was right!) A big drama for the music, George died so young. (His wife FFFF him) He could eaten many "midgets" were pretending the composers in Paris.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen.


----------



## Marinera

sonance said:


> You're welcome - Hopefully you'll enjoy his piano music as much as I do.


Thanks, I like it very much. I've been sampling and listening to his piano works by some other pianists as well. Music of very interesting flavour.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 16

Danses Concertante
Circus Polka
4 Norwegian Moods
Ode
Scherzo à la Russe
Symphony in 3 Movements


----------



## Rogerx

Mi Buenos Aires Querido

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Rodolfo Mederos (bandoneon), Hector Console (bass).


----------



## Enthusiast

After Bernstein's extreme account yesterday I thought I would like to hear a few more recordings of Sibelius 1.

First, I listened to Vanska's recording from his first cycle. It really downplays the Tchaikovskian reomanticism, focusing on the Sibelian elemental side of the music. This makes it more coherent but less thrilling than the Bernstein - a very satisfying account.









Then I listened to Colin Davis's account from his very good LSO Live set - a really excellent account (so long as you can live with Sir Colin's vocalisations) that seems to cover both the romantic and the Sibelian sides, albeit without reminding us so much of Tchaikovsky.









And, finally, a historical recording (your ears adjust in a few minutes) from Kajanus - exciting and powerful.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117537


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The French Connection
Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon & strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director

2009


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*

String Quartets 2 & 4

Christine Oelze, soprano
Leipziger Streischquartett


----------



## Vasks

*Kurka - Overture to "The Good Soldier Schweik" (Corporon/Klavier)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #2 (Burleson/New World)
Perle - Wind Quintet #1 (Dorian/New World)
Diamond - Kaddish (Starker/Delos)
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn*

Symphony No. 4 "Italian "


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G Major*

Samson Francois with Andre Cluytens and the Orchestre de -- oh, shucks that's a long name.


----------



## D Smith

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition. Ansermet/Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. Stately and majestic, this style of conducting may be out of favor today but this is the way I love to hear this piece. Ansermet really conveys the grandeur better than most and the recorded sound is outstanding (recorded in 1960). Sorry, no album cover. Highly recommended for those not in a rush to get through the exhibition. He also does a great version of Liszt's tone poem The Huns on this.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2/ En Saga, Op. 9/ Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
The Bard, Op. 64/ The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1/ The Oceanides, Op. 73

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## sonance

Hovhaness: Concerto for two pianos and orchestra; 3 Pieces for 2 Pianos; Lousadzak (Concerto for piano and strings)
Martin Berkofsky, piano; Atakan Sari, piano; Sergei Podobedov, piano; Nikolai Zherenkov, solo violin; Globalis Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Krimets (black box)










This had been my first Hovhaness acquisition (probably around 2010). I don't remember to think much of it then. I do now!


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphonies 1 and 4. Maazel/Vienna. Maazel's Sibelius has some attractive points. The lines are very clear especially in the winds. This is aided by the near-perfect playing of the Vienna Philharmonic and the recording which is outstanding. But what's always been lacking, for want of a better word, is Sibelius' atmosphere which is essential in my opinion. But these are good recordings for hearing his orchestration and nice to return to from time to time.


----------



## Jacck

*Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (Abbado)*
a very Russian opera full of Russian spirit and melodies


----------



## Enthusiast

Of course there can't be a best set of Beethoven sonatas or a best performance of any one of them. But having just listened to the three Op.31, Op.110 and Op.111 sonatas from this I wouldn't argue with anyone (and there have been many!) who suggested that these are the best. She gets so much light and shade and variety of mood into the works and all without losing the slightest sense of character and coherence. Miraculous.


----------



## Enthusiast

D Smith said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies 1 and 4. Maazel/Vienna. Maazel's Sibelius has some attractive points. The lines are very clear especially in the winds. This is aided by the near-perfect playing of the Vienna Philharmonic and the recording which is outstanding. But *what's always been lacking, for want of a better word, is Sibelius' atmosphere *which is essential in my opinion. But these are good recordings for hearing his orchestration and nice to return to from time to time.


I know what you mean and I am also turned off by Sibelius from conductors who don't have Sibelius under their skins. But for me Maazel generates just enough Sibelian atmosphere for me to greatly enjoy listening to what he can do with the Vienna Phil's glorious sound. This set is outside of my central preferences for Sibelius but is quite special, as well!


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT-Bernstein and the Royal Danish Orch. performing Nielsen's 3rd Symphony (1965)

now listening to Kent Nagano and the Deutsches S.O Berlin performing Brahms' 4th Symphony ( I had been intrigued by this recording for a while as it seems to attract very variable opinions and it has the same Malevich painting on the cover that is hanging in my kitchen-so when it again appeared on TC recently I found a cheap second hand copy!)

Earlier I also listened for the first time to Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O. performing Mozart's 23rd and 24th Piano Concertos.Having relied upon Perahia and Ashkenazy (and the odd additional recording-Curzon and Britten for example) I had never really considered the possibility of alternatives until recently....the recordings by Goode I have now had the good fortune to get hold of have proven consistently superb!


----------



## Enthusiast

Rachmaninov's last work (?), the Symphonic Dances, was the first piece of his I came to like. Previn introduced me via TV - I remember a lot of footage of him rehearsing it with the LSO - and it was his record that I bought. It is still my favourite record of the work.


----------



## Merl

More Schumann symphonies from me. This time it's Wit's recording of 1&3. I like this disc a lot. All 4 of Wit's Schumann symphony performances are very good and it was nice to hear this particular fresh, buoyant recording again. This is 'bouncy' Schumann.


----------



## Malx

Antonio Lotti, Missa Sapientiae - Balthasar-Neumann Choir & Ensemble, Thomas Hengelbrock.









followed by:

John Dowland, Lachrimae - The Dowland Consort, Jacob Lindberg.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn*
_Symphony No 76 In E Flat Major
Symphony No 77 In B Flat Major
Symphony No 78 In C Minor_

The Hanover Band 
Directed by Roy Goodman

Hyperion CD, 1991

From the Liner Notes:

The Morning Herald reported in November 1781 that 'Haydn - the Shakespeare of musical composition - is hourly expected.' He had still not arrived by February 1783 when the Herald again bemoaned that 'we have got neither him nor his music - however the music is certainly to come - the musician, most probably, will remain in Vienna'. The English music historian Dr. Charles Burney also wrote in a letter at about the same time,

_I have stimulated a wish to get Haydn over as opera composer - but mum mum - yet - a correspondence is opened, and there is a great likelihood of it, if these cabals, and litigations ruin not the opera entirely . . ._

Two years later, when the composer was still anxiously awaited, it was even lightheartedly mooted that he might be kidnapped, as the following, from another journal, the Gazetteer and New Daily Advertiser suggests:

_This wonderful man, who is the Shakespeare of music, and the triumph of the age in which we live, is doomed to reside in the court of a miserable German Prince, who is at once incapable of rewarding him, and unworthy of the honour . . .
_
_Would it not be an achievement equal to a pilgrimage, for some aspiring youths to rescue him from his fortune and transplant him to Great Britain, the country for which his music seems to be made?_


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - a disc of concert arias plus the vocal selections from the Masonic music set tonight.

_Betracht dies Herz und frage mich_ [_Consider this heart and ask me_] K42 - funeral music [Text: Ignaz Anton von Weiser] (1772):
_Ah, lo previdi/Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei_ [_Ah, I foresaw it!/Ah, fly from my sight_] - possibly from the opera _Andromeda_ by Giovanni Paisello K272 [Text: Vittorio Amadeo Cigna-Santi] (1777):
_Misera! dove son!.../Ah! non son'io che parlo_ [_Alas! Where am I?/Ah, it is not I who speak_] K369 - from the opera _Ezio_ by Josef Mysliveček [Text: Pietro Metastasio] (1781):
_A questo seno deh vieni/Or che il cielo a me ti rende_ [_Ah, Come to my bosom/Now that heaven restores you to me_] K374 - from the opera _Sismano nel Mogol_ by Giovanii Paisello [Text: Giovanni di Gamerra] (1781):
_Bella mia fiamma, addio/Resta, oh cara_ [_My dearest love, farewell/Stay, my dearest_] K528 - from the 'festa teatrale' _Cerere placate_ by Niccolò Jommelli [Text: Michele Sarconi] (1787):
_Alma grande e nobil core_ [_A great soul and nobel heart_] K578 - from the opera _I due baroni di Rocca Azzurra_ by Domenico Cimarosa [Text: Guiseppe Palomba] (1789):
_Vado, ma dove? oh Dei!_ [_I go, but whither, ye gods_] K583 - from the opera _Il burbero di buon core_ by Vincente Martin y Soler [Text: poss. Lorenzo Da Ponte] (1789):










_Psalm CXXIX_ for mixed choir and orchestra K93 (1771):
_O heiliges Band der Freundschaft_ [_O, Sacred Bond of Friendship_] - masonic hymn of praise for tenor and piano K148 [Text: Ludwig Friedrich Lenz] (c. 1772):
_Sancta Maria, matar Dei_ [_Holy Mary, Mother of God_] - hymn for mixed choir, strings and organ K273 (1777):
_Dir, Seele des Weltalls_ [_You, Soul of the Universe_] - cantata for boy soprano, male choir and orchestra K [Text: Lorenz Leopold Haschka] (1783 - inc.):
_Lied zur Gesellenreise: Die ihr einem neuen Grad_ [_Journeyman Song - You, That Are of a New Grade_] - song for tenor and organ K468 [Text:Joseph Franz Ratschky] (1785): 
_Die Mauererfreude_ [_Masonic Joy_] - cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra K481 [Text: Franz Petran] (1785):
_Zerfließet heut, geliebte Brüder_/_Ihr unsre neuen Leiter_ - two songs for tenor, male choir and organ K483/484 [Text: Augustin Veith von Schittlersberg (1751-1811) ] (1785):
_Ave verum corpus_ [_Hail, True Body_] - motet for mixed choir, organ and orchestra K618 [Text: Eucharistic hymn] (1791):
_Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltalls Schöpfer erht_ [_You, That Revere the Creator of the Immeasurable Universe_] - 'a little German cantata' for tenor and piano K619 [Text: Franz Heinrich Ziegenhagen] (1791):
_Laut verkünde unsre Freude_ [_Declare Loudly, Our Friends_] - 'little Masonic cantata' for two tenors, baritone, male choir and orchestra K623 [Text: Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):
_Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen_ [_Let Us With Joined Hands_] - final chorus for previous work K623a [Text: ????] (1791):


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
*The Way of St. James of Compostela*
Arianna Savall - soprano, harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Dimace

After so much Beethoven, my Master became angry and ordered me to return to him! :lol:

So...

I believe very much to this young, talented pianist from GB. And I'm not alone. His technic with the Master is almost impeccable and his esthetic with him very close to perfection. Very strong "Butterfly Impression" and "Wind Movements". What is still not perfect is the power to the right hand. In the Cadenzas / Theme combinations I have a somehow balanced feeling, wich is not optimal.

I'm writing for the* Mark Viner!* As I told him, If he continues like this, he will be the next Andre and, maybe, the next Francesco. Look at his UNIQUE hands and enjoy him in Lucia Memories, the Lisztian work which is the criterion for any dexterity comparison, when it comes to Master.


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

1st Symphony and (a mighty fine!) Double Concerto.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guitar music by Agustin Barrios.


----------



## Itullian

Highly recommended if you like these quartets.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.
> 
> 1st Symphony and (a mighty fine!) Double Concerto.


Is that the Martinu disc Jim?


----------



## Guest

Pianist Donna Amato and the Netherlands Radio SO (conductor unknown) March 16, 2003.


----------



## pmsummer

https://www.wnyc.org/widgets/ondemand_player/wqxr/#file=/audio/json/917200/&share=1


----------



## Itullian

The Lindsays first cycle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117552


*Alexander Borodin*

Piano Quintet in C minor
Cello Sonata in B minor
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

Goldner String Quartet
Piers Lane, piano

recorded 2016


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117553


*Jean Sibelius*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Karelia Suite - Intermezzo and Alla marcia
Valse triste
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II - Nocturne and Élégie
The Bard
Tapiola

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, conductor

recorded 1972-1978, Karelia Suite remastered 2000, others remastered 2013


----------



## Guest

Excellent! I like the variety of instrumentation.


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":










edit: Letting this disc play through.


----------



## pmsummer

Going by the label, it's Classical. I report. You decide.










HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Schubert "Death and the Maiden" and "Rosamunde" Quartets performed by the Takacs Quartet followed by the Schumann Piano Quintet op. 44 and Piano Quartet op. 47 performed by the Jerusalem Quartet and Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Thomas Tallis - (c. 1505 - 1585)*

*Thomas Tallis, Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation*

*Alamire with Fretwork, David Skinner*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Of course there can't be a best set of Beethoven sonatas or a best performance of any one of them. But having just listened to the three Op.31, Op.110 and Op.111 sonatas from this* I wouldn't argue with anyone (and there have been many!) who suggested that these are the best.* She gets so much light and shade and variety of mood into the works and all without losing the slightest sense of character and coherence. Miraculous.
> 
> View attachment 117540


He! He! As I said, Annie is the BEST! (Arturo didn't play all the sonatas) No human creature with ears can argue with you, my dearest. At least not I. PERFECT and more perfect than the perfect! (this is one Byzantinismus… A passend exaggeration in this case).


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 117556
> 
> 
> *Thomas Tallis - (c. 1505 - 1585)*
> 
> *Thomas Tallis, Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation*
> 
> *Alamire with Fretwork, David Skinner*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *


I don't know her Majesty, I don't know Martin (Luther) and I was very young when he made his Reformation :lol: and the composer is also unknown to me. But this one it looks interesting and it has good cover. Sometimes I buy LPs because of the cover. Maybe I have to start also with CDs.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> I don't know her Majesty, I don't know Martin (Luther) and I was very young when he made his Reformation :lol: and the composer is also unknown to me. But this one it looks interesting and it has good cover. Sometimes I buy LPs because of the cover. Maybe I have to start also with CDs.


Click on the link and you can try before you buy -


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Eastertide. Monastic Choir, St. Peter's Abbey, Solesmes (Solesmes)


----------



## Duncan

A later night than usual... no rest for the wicked, eh?









*Janine Jansen plays Prokofiev*

*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski
Janine Jansen (violin)
Recorded: 2012-06-21
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London*

*Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C Major, Op. 56*

*Janine Jansen (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin)
Recorded: 2012-06-11
Recording Venue: Teldex Studio, Berlin*

*Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 80*

*Janine Jansen (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)
Recorded: 2012-06-11
Recording Venue: Teldex Studio, Berlin*

This version is with Mark Elder and the Radio Philharmonic Orchestra -

The _andante assa_i beginning at the 12:35 mark is quite frankly one of the loveliest melodies that I have ever heard...


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti; L'Assunzione della Beata Vergine

Ensemble Baroque de Monaco, Matthieu Peyrègne


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Martha Argerich*
_Live From The Concertgebouw 1978 & 1979_
*Bach*
Partita No. 2 In C Minor, BWV 826
Bourrée - English Suite No. 2 In A Minor, BWV 807​*Chopin*
Nocturne No. 13 In C Minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Scherzo No. 3 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 39​*Bartók*
Sonata (1926), Sz. 80​*Ginastera*
Danzas Argentinas, Op. 2​*Prokofiev*
Piano Sonata No. 7 In B Flat, Op. 83​*Scarlatti*
Keyboard Sonata In D Minor, Kk.141/L.422​
From the Liner Notes:

Glowing true to Bach and Chopin, Argerich is an interpreter of no less integrity in Bartók's fiercely single minded 1926 Sonata. Among the composer's most powerful and uncompromising works, the Sonata has often invited little beyond an aggression that pays scant justice to its variety. Argerich's opening Allegro moderato is paced to allow for such a range, for dynamics extending from piano to fortissimo and for music which, despite its austerity, possesses its own personal sense of polyphony. The vast spaces of the Puszta - the Hungarian plains - stretch out before us in the central slow movement, and in characteristic style Argerich reserves a special brio for the finale, concluding agitato and vivacissimo in a blaze in virtuoso glory.

Ginastera and Prokofieff take us further into the twentieth century with a vengeance. (It was, after all, Prokofieff who, impatient with what he saw as passé Romanticism, declared 'I will prove that it is quite possible to give piano recitals without Chopin.')

_____________________

And, I would add, Argerich on this recording plays Chopin with the clarity, subtlety, force, and power these pieces deserve! She's a fine musician!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 .

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: String Quartets

Auryn Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Roméo et Juliette.

Alfredo Kraus (Roméo), Catherine Malfitano (Juliette), José van Dam (Frère Laurent), Gino Quilico (Mercutio), Ann Murray (Stéphano), Gabriel Bacquier (Le Comte Capulet), Jocelyne Taillon (Gertrude), Charles Burles (Tybalt), Kurt Ollmann (Le Comte Pâris), Jean-Marie Frémeau (Grégorio), Roger Trentin (Benvolio), Jean Gérard Blatt (Frère), Marie-Christine Bruneau (Manuela), Marie-Claude Lanot (Pépita), Thierry Dran (Angelo).

Chœur Régional Midi-Pyrénées, Chœur & Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> The Lindsays first cycle.


An enigmatic set. This cycle was really popular over the pond but in recent years its had a degree of criticism in the UK. Personally, I like it a lot.


----------



## Jacck

*Messiaen - Poèmes pour Mi*
Pollet, Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying with vocal/choral works. This time it's Franz Schubert - various sacred works part one of two.

_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B-flat for tenor, orchestra and organ D106 (1814):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D739 (1814):
_Offertorium - Totus in corde langueo_ in C for soprano, solo clarinet and orchestra D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Matar_ in G-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D175 (1815):
_Offertorium - Tres sunt_ in A-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ - _Benedictus es, Domine_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D184 (1815):
_Offertorium - Salve Regina_ in F for soprano, strings and organ D223 (1815 - wind parts added 1823):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D460(1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D486 (1816):
_Auguste jam coelestium_ in G for soprano, tenor and orchestra D488 (1816):
_Offertorium - Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and strings D676 (1819):
_Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):



Mass no.4 in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D452 (1816 - rev. 1825):
Mass no.5 in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D678 (1819-22 - poss. rev. 1826):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Piano Sonata No. 16 in D major, Hob.XVI:14/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:45
Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20/ Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

BWV 106, 107 and 108. These old Leonhardt/Harnoncourt cantatas are still precious to me. For all the flaws I don't think they have been bettered but I can live with the flaws.


----------



## Duncan

*CD 8*

*Le Lay De La Fonteinne*

*Composed By - Guillaume de Machaut

Ensemble - The Medieval Ensemble of London
Lute - Timothy Davies
Music Director - Peter Davies, Timothy Davies
Psaltery, Harp - Peter Davies 
Rebec, Fiddle - Robert Cooper 
Tenor Vocals - Andrew King, Paul Elliott, Rogers Covey-Crump
*









*CD 9*

*Knightly Passions - The Songs Of Oswald Von Wolkenstein*

*Composed By - Oswald von Wolkenstein

Ensemble - New London Consort

Baritone Vocals - Michael George 
Bass Vocals - Simon Grant 
Music Director - Philip Pickett
Soprano Vocals - Catherine Bott
Tenor Vocals - Paul Agnew *


----------



## Dimace

Now: *Liszt, Works for Piano & Orchestra (Vol.1*) with the *Louis Lortie *(Klavier),* George Pehlivanian* (the best Armenian Conductor today. Ok. The guy is French - American, but the surname shows roots from Armenia or East ) and *The Residentie Orc. The Hague.* Here we have the famous Schubert's Wanderer Fantasie orchestrated from Liszt! And, very Important, The Ruins of Athen (Beethoven) also in a wonderful orchestration. The CD (there are 3 in total) is from Chandos (CHAN 9801) As I have written, Louis CAN play the Master. Not to much fire, but very good technic and the correct spirit. Don't forget that here we don't have 100% Liszt, but him with other great composers. This means that you must know Beethoven, Schubert, Berlioz etc. if you want to be accurate with the performance.


----------



## Duncan

Needing reinforcements for what appears to be an extraordinarily long day...









*Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*

*Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano
Janine Jansen (violin)
Recorded: 2015-02-24
Recording Venue: Santa Cecilia Hall, Rome
*

*Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1, BB48a, Sz 36*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano
Janine Jansen (violin)
Recorded: 2014-08-26
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London*


----------



## Duncan

Adding one more "just in case" reinforcement for what appears to be a rather long day...









*Horizon 6*

*Janine Jansen (violin)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Xian Zhang, Vladimir Jurowski, David Robertson, Otto Tausk, Mariss Jansons*

*Glanert: Frenesia
*
*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Xian Zhang
Recorded: 23-24 January 2014
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

*Aa: Violin Concerto*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski
Janine Jansen (violin)
Recorded: 6-7 November 2014
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

*Brewaeys: Symphony No. 6
*
*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
David Robertson
Recorded: 12 December 2014
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

*Brewaeys: Along the Shores of Lorn*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Otto Tausk
Recorded: 14 December 2012
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw Amsterdam
*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche; Don Juan
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 7,9,10 & 11


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate and various arias.

Maria Bayo (soprano)

Bayo Orquesta Sinfon, Victor Pablo Pérez.


----------



## Enthusiast

A kind of heaven ...


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

8 CDs, now listening to the last one, definitely with my money and time, I'll listen all over again soon!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various sacred works part two of two this afternoon.

Judging by how much was already written, _Lazarus_, a large-scale oratorio which the composer abandoned during the second of three acts, may well have run the risk of becoming over-long as dramatically the surviving torso comes over as rather inert.

Perhaps _Lazarus_ suffers in the same way as Schubert's numerous works for the theatre because of a perceived lack of ability, or instinct, on the composer's part for the dramatic long game - an accusation which can easily be levelled at someone that young (how promising were von Weber or Bizet during _their_ early-to-mid 20s?) but nevertheless a flaw which Schubert hopefully would have ironed out had he lived long enough. Whatever, I wish Schubert had managed to complete _Lazarus_ as it does represent something of a one-off in his overall output.

_Lazarus_ - oratorio in three acts for three sopranos, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D689 [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer] (1820 inc.):
_Der 23 Psalm_ for four male voices and piano D706 [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D750 (1822):
_Salve Regina_ in C for four male voices D811 (1824):
_Deutsche Messe_ for four-part mixed choir, winds, timpani and piano D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):
_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ for four-part male choir and winds D948 - was D964 [Text: Anton Adolf Schmidl] (1828):



_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium - intende voci_ in D-flat for two tenors, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
Mass no.6 in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 1,2 & 3 These are his second recordings for Philips


----------



## Sonata

Continuing with my Stabats and Requiems project:

*Boccherini: Stabat Mater*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes

Fazil Say (piano).


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 15,16,19. Engegard Quartet. The Engegard's do a fantastic job on these; full of life and affection. I also re-listened to their Schumann album, also top tier. Both recommended.


----------



## Hiawatha

William Lloyd Webber - Aurora:


----------



## Hiawatha

Granville Bantock - Hebridean Symphony:


----------



## Hiawatha

Richard Arnell - Symphony No. 5 : "The Gorilla":


----------



## Hiawatha

John Ireland - April:


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius 5 - one of Karajan's recordings. Glorious!


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven *

Pianoconcerto No. 4


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Danses Champetres Op. 106. Kuusisto (violin) Karkkainen (piano) 

Five delightful, folksy miniatures performed by two young virtuosos in Ainola, the home of the master from 1904 onwards. Heini employs the master’s grand piano. For Sibelius fans less familiar with his non orchestral work, this offering from Ondine is a great first stop. The bonus is lots of great pictures of the master and his family in the house that allowed him such room for creativity and a breather from his carousing ways and friends in Helsinki : )


----------



## Score reader

and


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Sibelius Danses Champetres Op. 106. Kuusisto (violin) Karkkainen (piano)
> 
> Five delightful, folksy miniatures performed by two young virtuosos in Ainola, the home *of the master* from 1904 onwards. Heini employs the master's grand piano. For Sibelius fans less familiar with his non orchestral work, this offering from Ondine is a great first stop. The bonus is lots of great pictures of the master and his family in the house that allowed him such room for creativity and a breather from his carousing ways and friends in Helsinki : )


Blasphemy! Sacrilege!! :lol::lol:

*Thanks for the useful info, my friend! I don't know to much about the Sibelius.


----------



## Colin M

I will clarify Dimace... one of my several masters : ) that also number Tchaikovsky, R Strauss, Schumann and some others that will spell check me to death : )


----------



## pmsummer

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 117556
> 
> 
> *Thomas Tallis - (c. 1505 - 1585)*
> 
> *Thomas Tallis, Queen Katherine Parr & Songs of Reformation*
> 
> *Alamire with Fretwork, David Skinner*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *


I bought that recording just for the Great Litany! :-D


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Baryton Trio No. 62 in G*
Esterhazy Ensemble

On volume 3 of 5, this is the meatball in the plate of spaghetti (all good, but the meatball stands out).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117597


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"
- Quartet No. 32 in C major, Op. 33, No. 3 "The Bird"
- Quartet No. 34 in B flat major, Op. 33, No. 4
- Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33, No. 6

Kodály Quartet

recorded 1993


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)


Anyone know what has happened to Perahia? Last I heard was that he had to pull out of a tour with asmf because of illness but that was a while ago!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn*
_Symphony No. 101 In D Major ("The Clock")
Symphony No. 102 In B-Flat Major
Symphony No. 103 In E-Flat Major ("Drumroll")
Symphony No. 104 In D Major ("London")_

The Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard conducting

Recorded in 1986 at Queen's Hall, Edinburg
2 CD Box, Musical Heritage Society

From the Liner Notes:

Haydn wrote no symphony in 1790. To allow an entire year to pass without adding a single new work of this kind to this catalog had not happened to Haydn for more than three decades. He was still in service of the prince Nicholas Esterhazy. For the last five years at least, he had composed no more symphonies for the court of his master, but rather for the outside market, and essentially for Paris. This Parisian outlet was soon, however, to disappear temporarily; from the end of 1791, with the revolution at hand, Paris was preoccupied with other matters than symphonic music.

In September of 1790, Nicholas Esterhazy died. Fortunately, one may be tempted to say, for if he had lived even only two or three more years, we would now probably not possess the 12 London Symphonies of Haydn, nor probably any other symphony of his later than the 92nd (Oxford, 1789). We know what followed this death; Haydn's two trips to London (1791-1792 and 1794-1795). In the course of the earlier voyage were born the first six London Symphonies (nos. 93-98), and the other six during the second voyage (nos. 99-104). From then on, Haydn wrote no more symphonies, essentially devoting himself to choral and chamber music.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Judith said:


> Anyone know what has happened to Perahia? Last I heard was that he had to pull out of a tour with asmf because of illness but that was a while ago!


Looks like he still performs occassionally at great venues:

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/artist/perahia/ontour


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> I will clarify Dimace... one of my several masters : ) that also number *Tchaikovsky, R Strauss, *Schumann and some others that will spell check me to death : )


JA! Für mich, auch! :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*


----------



## Oskaar

Brahms - Piano Concertos and Piano Solo Works

Anton Kuerti (piano)

Orchestre Métropolitain de Grand Montréal, Joseph Rescigno









This is brilliant!


----------



## Dimace

Maybe it isn't clear from my presentations, but except the well known guys I listen, I'm also a serious Barock Opera collector. (although, not a serious listener...) As I have seen, you like this kind of music, so allow me to present you a TOP Barock Opera of the extra class: *The Alcyone from Marin Marais! * Libretto inspired from the Greek Mythology (The Greeks are everywhere), strong performers (Huttenlocher, Ragon etc.) and stronger direction from the famous* Mark Minkowski!* *Le Musiciens du Louvre *are very famous and I write nothing for them. Easily TOP Barock orchestra. A quality all around German Production and a very good rarity for the friends they want to have a serious collectible.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Works for Oboe, Oboe d'amore, Eng. Horn. Mitglieder des Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart, Rudiakov (audite)


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Is that the Martinu disc Jim?


Sorry Malx......it is indeed Martinu.

Now listening again to Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O. performing Mozart's 23rd and 24th Piano Concertos.....glorious.


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS COLLECTION
_Volume 2_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Symphony no 50, Op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" - Symphony no 2, Op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - And God Created Great Whales, Op. 229 - Prelude and Quadruple Fugue, Op. 128 - Quartet for Strings no 3, Op. 208 no 1 "Reflections on my Childhood" - Symphony no 53, Op. 377 "Star Dawn" - Alleluia and Fugue for String Orchestra, Op. 40b - Quartet for Strings no 2, Op. 147: Suite - Celestial Fantasy, Op. 44 - Meditation on Orpheus, Op. 155
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
- Gerard Schwarz - conductor
Ohio State University Concert Band
- Keith Brion - conductor
Shanghai String Quartet
_
Delos 2-CD_


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## RockyIII

Judith said:


> Anyone know what has happened to Perahia? Last I heard was that he had to pull out of a tour with asmf because of illness but that was a while ago!


I read that he had back trouble which led to the canceled tour. The Royal Conservatory of Music recently announced that his canceled recital there has been rescheduled for February 2020, so apparently he is expected to get better.


----------



## Itullian

I'm no Shosty expert, but this sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: The Tempest. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Oskaar

Brahms: Piano Concertos, Piano Works and Chamber Music

Nicholas Angelich (piano)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi









Brahms evening... 
This is also a fantastic album. Great sound and incredible piano playing from Angelich.. Strong and energetic.. And leaflight... There are not many with that kind of interpretation. Not even among the old Gods.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear folks of talk classical world wide from east to west, sun rise in the east Japan agree , I Listening to Scelsi: Byzantium ,the alchemists, this is a brilliant vocal works, quite insired, and I own it to *mandryka* .

Have a good night and oh.. almost forgot Im listening to my old band Wreckage demo , not yet lunch it date from 1993-1994, when i were a youngster, in my early 20 or late teens, This is so destroy and freejazzy and Godflesh-ian , J.k Flesh would agree , most probably, it's relentless as hell and oppressive of nature always brutal, wailing plaintive guitar harmonic agony , bass heavy , drum-machine in the red amps at 11 (short paranthesis) of non-classical stand out.

Have a good night oh kind soul, oh brave soul, oh wonderful people I say :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Isokoski, Hakala, YL Male Choir, Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## Littlephrase

Stravinsky- Mass, Cantata, and Symphony of Psalms (Craft, Orchestra of St. Luke) 








Szymanowski- Stabat Mater, Symphony no. 3 "Song of the Night" (Rattle, CBSO)


----------



## Guest

Sonata No.1 and 2 today. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt


----------



## philoctetes

The Legrenzi I've been waiting for


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bellini's _La Sonnambula_ with Maria Callas


----------



## Dimace

For the lovers of modern Piano, a quite unknown work, which, this is my impression, is better than Scarbo. So: *Florent Schmitt and his Ombrés! * Enjoy and good night from me!


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 99
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Itzhak Perlman (violin)


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Hans Neusidler - (c. 1508 - 1563)*

*Neusidler, H: Ein newgeordent künstlich Lautenbuch*

*Bart Roose (renaissance lute)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Duncan

*Berg: Lulu Suite, Altenberg Lieder and Three Pieces for Orchestra*

Margaret Price (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

"Vienna, March 31st, 1913. Arnold Schoenberg conducted a programme of his own Chamber Symphony, music by his pupils Alban Berg and Anton Webern (*Berg's Altenberg Lieder* and Webern's Six Pieces for Orchestra) as well as Zemlinsky's Four Orchestral Songs and Mahler's Kindertotenlieder. Lovely stuff. Except they never got to the Mahler in the golden hall of the Musikverein: shouts during Berg's piece that the composer should be committed to a lunatic asylum (Altenberg, the poet, already was) descended into physical altercations between Berg's supporters and his opponents. The reason? The works of Schoenberg and his cohorts were heard as symptomatic of neurosis and hyper-emotional pathology rather than actual "music" in conservative Vienna. The concert's organiser Erhard Buschbeck's pugilistic contribution against one of the aesthetically offended patrons was called "the most harmonious sound of the evening" at a subsequent lawsuit by conservative composer Oscar Straus."

- from the Guardian article - "10 of the Best: Musical Riots"

https://www.theguardian.com/music/t...p-ten-classical-music-riots-protests-stushies

Link to *Altenberg-Lieder op.4* -


----------



## Duncan

*An English Coronation, 1902-1953*

*Edward VII, George V, George VI, Elizabeth II
Gabrieli, Paul McCreesh*

"The four coronations of the twentieth century were enormous and extravagant. Replete with festive pageantry, these ceremonies were joyful celebrations of British music, employing tremendous forces. Choirs from across London and beyond were marshalled to provide a chorus of over 400 voices; a full-size symphony orchestra was squeezed into Westminster Abbey, whilst bands of fanfare trumpeters led the pomp and celebration.

In the imposing surroundings of Ely Cathedral, Paul McCreesh and Gabrieli bring the history, ceremony and liturgy of these extraordinary events to life. With his renowned creative flair, McCreesh's painstaking research provides the springboard for their latest ground-breaking recreation project. The result is a joyful celebration of five centuries of choral music, performed with the same vast forces as were heard at the coronation services. Alongside an orchestra of rare early-twentieth century instruments, an extended Gabrieli Consort is amplified by the energetic sound and fresh faces of several hundred young singers from Gabrieli's choral training programme Gabrieli Roar. The music is interspersed by the coronation liturgy, with Simon Russell Beale speaking the part of the Archbishop of Canterbury."

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lK7i7tfHKtUB4fER6gCDnCgMBsfUkNOkY


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight kind sweet folks of T.C I'm listening to new purchases quite interesting, let's see:

1- Alexander Utendal -Capilla Flamenca his motets and De Monte very very nice, I swear, Capilla Flamenca is so darn good.Especially his motets over madrigals per. Whom is Alexander Utendal another obscure franco-flemish orf 16-century burgundy school?

2-Ad Vesperas Sancti Iacobi -ensemble organum by the talented Marcel Pérès (it's about the music of codex calixtinus , that I know pretty much since I love this work, Hae it in different ensemble and edition, it's that good.

Jehan LHeritier by the prolific gifted virtuoso, Noel Akchoté guitar arrangements
, please folks enjoy the night in music, nuit blanche= white night marathon you don't work tomorrow don't sleep an emerge yourself in classical music or some cool stuff non-classical farewell, to be followed in another episode...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin & Brahms: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Andolink

*Herman D. Koppel* (1908-1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Sor: Seguidillas

Teresa Berganza (mezzo), José Miguel Moreno (guitar)


----------



## Boychev

Mitsuko Uchida: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, piano sonatas Nos. 11 & 12, fantasia in D minor (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Werther

Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte), Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Plasson.


----------



## MattB

A Portrait (2007)

Hopkinson Smith










_Dowland: Lachrimae Pavan, P. 15_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Duncan

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 *
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*









*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Sibelius: Kuoleme: Scene with cranes*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Stravinsky: Pulcinella & Danses Concertantes
*
*Ian Bostridge (tenor), Henry Herford (baritone), Fiona Janes (soprano)
Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Stefan Sanderling*

"1945, Paris: Igor Stravinsky, *Danses concertantes* (February 27), Four Norwegian Moods (March 15). A group of students from Olivier Messiaen's class, including Serge Nigg and Pierre Boulez, protested noisily with police whistles against the neoclassical type of the compositions."

"The French premiere, in February 1945 on the second of an extended series of concerts devoted to Stravinsky's work, was met by vocal protests from a group of students from Olivier Messiaen's class who found Stravinsky's neoclassicism to be intolerably old-fashioned. Although this action has been interpreted as a championing of post-war serialism, in fact at this early date it was the exoticism and mysticism of Messiaen's music that fired the young composers' imagination, and not Schoenberg's twelve-tone technique."


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet performing Terry Riley's "Sunrise of the Planetary DreamCollector" and "G Song":


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album -






Frank Sinatra Conducts Tone Poems of Color is a 1956 album of short tone poems by eight notable mid-20th century Hollywood composers.

The album was conducted by Sinatra and marked the first musical collaboration between Sinatra and Gordon Jenkins. Each composition was inspired by the poetry of Norman Sickel.

Although definitely pugnacious in both life and love he has a surprisingly light hand when conducting...

:tiphat: - posted in honour of noted Sinatraphile extraordinaire RogerX ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Ashkenazy recorded the concertos three times,imo is this his most appealing

Pianoconcerto No. 3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying with Franz Schubert - various songs part one this afternoon.

24 settings of J.W. von Goethe from 1815-22, inc:

_An den Mond_ [_To the Moon_] D268 (c. 1815):
_Erlkönig_ [_Erl-King_] D328 (1815):
_Harfenspieler I-III_ [_The Harp Player I-III_] - three songs D478-480 (1816):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limits_] D716 (1821):










15 choral songs, inc:

_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Village_] for male choir and guitar D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_] for male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Kantate für Irene Kiesewetter_ for mixed choir and piano duet D936 [Text: anon.] (1827):


----------



## Dimace

My love for *Mahler's 2nd *is well known to you. It is the first attempt of the great Austrian to find the God and to speak with the supernatural, which, after all, is the purpose of his music. I could say, that (for me always) Mahler isn't so successful as Bruckner, Beethoven and Tschaikowsky to this (re)search. Because, at the end of his musical life, (this is only an impression) his musical outcome isn't so boldly (with the exception of the 8th, which is written for Alma) written to this direction. (we are speaking not for quality here, but for the search of God in music) I'm coming again and again to him with these two symphonies (2nd and 8th) trying to find the best performances and recordings out there. And, at the moment I say that I have the best, suddenly is coming something new! A surprise recording to remind me that, after all, also with the composers I consider myself an expert, I know almost nothing. This performance, I found today in You Tube (great school for the classical music) hit me like a storm. *So dynamic, so religious and simultaneously so fresh!* All these young girls and boys of the choir. The two singers also young and fresh. And, most of all, the young director, who, until now, for me was only a name and some CDs (I have never listened) in my convolute. A glorious moment for me! A new found! Enjoy the finale (there is also the whole performance somewhere) and I, I'm searching the market to buy this one!


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117639
> 
> 
> Link to complete album -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Sinatra Conducts Tone Poems of Color is a 1956 album of short tone poems by eight notable mid-20th century Hollywood composers.
> 
> The album was conducted by Sinatra and marked the first musical collaboration between Sinatra and Gordon Jenkins. Each composition was inspired by the poetry of Norman Sickel.
> 
> Although definitely pugnacious in both life and love he has a surprisingly light hand when conducting...
> 
> :tiphat: - posted in honour of noted Sinatraphile extraordinaire RogerX ...


This one rocks! Very important presentation to me. I didn't know that the GREAT Frankie Boy had also such activities! Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios Nos. 3, 4 & 5

Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 7

Pianosonatas 4,15 & 20


----------



## Vasks

*Horneman - Aladdin: A Fairy-Tale Overture (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Nielsen - String Quartet, Op. 14 (Olso/Naxos)
Riisager - Serenade for Flute, Violin, Cello, Op. 26b (Johanson/dacapo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dupré: Symphony in G minor for Organ and Orchestra, Op. 25/Rheinberger: Organ Concerto
Michael Murray (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Jahja Ling.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Just finishing up this disc:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> This one rocks! Very important presentation to me. I didn't know that the GREAT Frankie Boy had also such activities! Thanks!


Yes - excellent and new to me. I discovered a similar sort of album earlier in the year which had a link between classical music and Sinatra but I can't recall it now. If I do, I will dig it out for the forum.


----------



## Hiawatha

Pauline Oliveros - Horse Sings from Cloud (Part 1):


----------



## Hiawatha

Conlon Nancarrow - Study No 36 for Player Piano:


----------



## Joe B

Hiawatha said:


> Yes - excellent and new to me. I discovered a similar sort of album earlier in the year which had a link between classical music and Sinatra but I can't recall it now. If I do, I will dig it out for the forum.


Sinatra enthusiastically supported and promoted the music of Alec Wilder:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mason Bates - Mothership:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe B said:


> Sinatra enthusiastically supported and promoted the music of Alec Wilder:


That IS the composer - not the CD I know but definitely the composer I was thinking of - brilliant, thanks.


----------



## Dimace

Dimace said:


> After so much Beethoven, my Master became angry and ordered me to return to him! :lol:
> 
> So...
> 
> I believe very much to this young, talented pianist from GB. And I'm not alone. His technic with the Master is almost impeccable and his esthetic with him very close to perfection. Very strong "Butterfly Impression" and "Wind Movements". What is still not perfect is the power to the right hand. In the Cadenzas / Theme combinations I have a somehow balanced feeling, wich is not optimal.
> 
> I'm writing for the* Mark Viner!* As I told him, If he continues like this, he will be the next Andre and, maybe, the next Francesco. Look at his UNIQUE hands and enjoy him in Lucia Memories, the Lisztian work which is the criterion for any dexterity comparison, when it comes to Master.


This is a recent post of me. When I write that this young guy can be better than Endre or Francesco, maybe, some of you, are thinking how the FFF is possible an almost unknown pianist to receive such positive comments. I searched my huge DB with videos and I found a live (You Tube) from Endre with the same piece. Of course is one encore and nothing more, but in this comparison (sorry Endre) the Mark is clear winner.


----------



## Hiawatha

Arthur Bliss - A Colour Symphony:


----------



## Joe B

Hiawatha said:


> That IS the composer - not the CD I know but definitely the composer I was thinking of - brilliant, thanks.


These are 2 discs which I have of Wilder's music, and they are very good:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe B said:


> These are 2 discs which I have of Wilder's music, and they are very good:


I have just had a look at my collection - mine is "Children's Plea For Peace : Music for Winds and Brass".

I do have several CDs in my collection of music designed for children. The Economou disc, for example, is wonderful. While I am far from being a pure classicist - my very early background was essentially in popular music although as a singer rather than an instrumentalist I was lucky to have had involvement in concerts of Copland and Cross when aged 12 - I do wonder sometimes what sort of world we might be living in if some of this music was ever able to reach a wide range of, say, under 10s as was designed. I'm writing here not of the especially gifted but of everyone. My instinct is that it would be better. As it is, I think the child in we adults can or should be able to appreciate and respect what these musicians were trying to do. There is something compassionate if intellectually robust and unsentimental in that instinct.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas No.21,22 & 28


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten's comic opera, Albert Herring ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117649


*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner
Suite bergamasque (third movement: Clair de lune)
Danse
Deux Arabesques
Pour le piano
Masques
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente

Angela Hewitt, piano

recorded 2011


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Ola Gjeilo's "Song of the Universal" and "Tundra" along with Aaron Kernis's "Musica Celestis" performed by TrondheimSolistene:


----------



## D Smith

Moeran: Violin Concerto. Little/Davis/BBC Philharmonic. Sumptuous and beautifully performed. This disc also has one of the best Larks as well. Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

A blazing account of Sibelius 5 in relatively good historical sound from Kajanus. Wonderful.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Looks like an interesting box set. I'm curious about Kajanus' Sibelius. He was a friend of the composer, no?

I heard the 6th symphony for the first time earlier. Berglund/Bournemouth. Really good.


----------



## cbjes

Sir Thomas Beechams Scheherazade.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: The Middle String Quartets*
Quartetto Italiano

These five quartets (7-11) are all consistently good quality. Emerson and Amadeus had some good individual movements, but this No. 11 is the first performance to sound good to me as a whole.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ^Looks like an interesting box set. I'm curious about Kajanus' Sibelius. He was a friend of the composer, no?
> 
> I heard the 6th symphony for the first time earlier. Berglund/Bournemouth. Really good.


The sound is historical but the music making is from a different world! It is a very cheap set if you did want to go for it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Schumann - a lovely work.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Fritz Reiner
January 10, 1953

Walther Von Stolzing- Hans Hopf | Eva- Victoria de los Angeles 
Magdalene- Hertha Glaz | David- Richard Hom 
Pogner- Josef Greindl | Beckmesser- Gerhard Pechner
Hans Sachs- Paul Schoffler | Vogelgesang- Thomas Hayward
Nachtigall- Alerd Brazis | Kothner- Mack Harrell
Ortel- Osie Hawkins | Zorn- Alessio De Paolis
Moser - Joseph Folmer | Eisslinger- Emery Darcy


----------



## Rubens

Tasmin Little?

Never heard of that performer. At first I thought it was a cover of a bridal music CD. I'll have a look into her work on youtube.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117657


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus D 899
Impromptus D 935
Allegretto D 915
Drei Klavierstücke D 946

Maria João Pires, piano

1997


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*


----------



## Guest

At 38 minutes, his Op.111 is perversely slow. Still, it makes for an interesting occasional listen.


----------



## canouro

*Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra*

Concerto for Orchestra / Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta / Hungarian Sketches

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117662


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"
- Quartet No. 27 in D major, Op. 20, No. 4
- Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20, No. 5
- Quartet No. 24 in A major, Op. 20, No. 6

Kodály Quartet

recorded 1992


----------



## Andolink

*Herman D. Koppel* (1908-1998)


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 4th Symphonies.

Skrowaczewski and the Saarbrucken RSO.


----------



## Malx

Kontrapunctus said:


> At 38 minutes, his Op.111 is perversely slow. Still, it makes for an interesting occasional listen.


I prefer something a bit different to hearing yet another safe, mediocre run through so I am tempted by this disc.


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Symphonic Poem "Prince Rostislav" & "Vocalise"*

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings* 








Another disc from this 11 CD set. This disc covers:
- Symphony No. 6 
- Fantasy on a Theme of John Field
- Sweeney Todd
- Tam O'Shanter Overture

The symphony is the most 'serious' work here, - maybe a touch on the dry side.

Quite a lot of fun in the other pieces. Plus moments of a quirky lyricism which I find quite attractive.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> I prefer something a bit different to hearing yet another safe, mediocre run through so I am tempted by this disc.


If nothing else, one can really hear what all is going on with the notes! The Arietta is quite hypnotic if one is in the right mood! Overall, it's definitely different and no run through.


----------



## Malx

Some Mozart this evening. 
I have listened to very little Mozart over the last couple of years for no specific reason so the time has come to correct that.

Piano Concertos Nos 21 & 24 from Stefan Vladar (piano & direction) with the Camarata Salzburg.









Followed by Piano Sonata K331 - Georges Pludermacher.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Disc 5 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> I prefer something a bit different to hearing yet another safe, mediocre run through so I am tempted by this disc.


Are you familiar with this one? I quite liked it...









Here's a link to the complete album -


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - Decca "British Music Collection" - *









*British Music Collection - Gerald Finzi*

*Andrew Marriner (clarinet), Piers Lane (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, English Chamber Orchestra, Neville Marriner, Nicholas Daniel*









*British Music Collection - Gerald Finzi*

*Bryn Terfel, Philip Langridge, Donald Sweeney, Benjamin Luxon
Choir of Winchester Cathedral, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, David Hill, Richard Hickox, Edward Higginbottom, Neville Marriner*


----------



## Duncan

Just downloaded the Hi-Res FLAC - (needed something right now - couldn't wait - yet another long night)









*Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21*
*
Gidon Kremer (violin)
Kremerata Baltica, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Colin M

Mollie John said:


> Just downloaded the Hi-Res FLAC - (needed something right now - couldn't wait - yet another long night)
> 
> View attachment 117676
> 
> 
> *Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21*
> *
> Gidon Kremer (violin)
> Kremerata Baltica, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla*


MJ. Just saw this on the Presto and DG newsletters. Very interested to hear what you think of it : ). Colin


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
Teatro Lirico
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Malx

Mollie John said:


> Are you familiar with this one? I quite liked it...
> 
> View attachment 117673
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the complete album -


Yes I have that set - Levit comes in at 37+ mins so I wouldn't necessarily find Ugorski way too slow.


----------



## Malx

More W. A Mozart:

Serenade no 10 Gran Partita K361 from this disc:









Next:
Adagio & Fugue K456 & Serenade K525 Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - The English Concert, Andrew Manze.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various songs part two tonight.

22 songs from 1821-22, inc:

_Sei mir gegrüßt!_ [_I Greet You_] for voice and piano D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1822):
_Todesmusik_ [_Death Music_] for voice and piano D758 [Text: Franz Schober] (1822):
_Des Tages Weihe_ [_The Day's Consecration_] for soprano, alto, baritone, bass and piano D763 [Text: anon.] (1822):



_Die schöne Müllerin_ [_The Fair Maid of the Mill_] - cycle of 20 songs for voice and piano D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1822):


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Op. 66. Mogrelia Czecho-Slovak Sate Philharmonic 

All the way through in spurts over the course of today. What a pleasure... so many different emotions are painted over so many different scenes... one of my Masters output over his final few years is almost incomprehensible in its scope.

And at the very least you just gotta love the Disney characters that come out of the wood work in the final act. What a wedding that would have been to crash...


----------



## pmsummer

Red Terror said:


>


'LIKE' for the cover art alone. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Red Terror

pmsummer said:


> 'LIKE' for the cover art alone. I'll have to check it out.


I can assure you the music is first class. Highly recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Bartók: 
Dance Suite/Hungarian Pictures/Two Pictures/Romanian Folk Dances/Romanian Dance*

Adam Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## WildThing

*Christoph Willibald Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride*

John Eliot Gardiner: Monteverdi Choir and Lyon Opera Orchestra


----------



## MusicSybarite

Andolink said:


> *Herman D. Koppel* (1908-1998)
> 
> View attachment 117628


This is not a composer you see every day here. What did you think of those works?


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings*
> View attachment 117668
> 
> 
> Another disc from this 11 CD set. This disc covers:
> - Symphony No. 6
> - Fantasy on a Theme of John Field
> - Sweeney Todd
> - Tam O'Shanter Overture
> 
> The symphony is the most 'serious' work here, - maybe a touch on the dry side.
> 
> Quite a lot of fun in the other pieces. Plus moments of a quirky lyricism which I find quite attractive.


The _Tam O' Shanter Overture_ is an exhilarating piece. It makes a smile on your face for sure!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117681


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2014


----------



## StrE3ss

Rossini: 6 String Sonatas
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

They get the job done, but I prefer Matsuev and Gergiev in both concertos--greater intensity and passion.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Pierre de Manchicourt - (c.1510 - 1564)*

*Manchicourt: Choral Music, Vol. 1*

*Choir of the Church of the Advent, Boston, Edith Ho*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLawxjHD7ZldZz9I1QlSbDs5bxIZ6jswZv









*Pierre de Manchicourt, Vol. 2*

*Laura Ziegler (soprano)
Choir of the Church of the Advent, Edith Ho, Ross Wood*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kXypLYEI5L0_Ibpm9YNwh_fSZt9JEZy4c


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mrs. Amy Beach*
_Concerto For Piano And Orchestra_

*Daniel Gregory Mason*
_Prelude And Fugue For Piano And Orchestra_

Mary Louise Böhm-Kooper, Piano
Westphalian Symphony Orchestra
Siegfried Landau conducting

Turnabout Vinyl LP
Recorded May, 1976

From the Liner Notes:

When I learned that Mrs. Beach had written a piano concerto, I at once began looking for it. Contemporary reviews with enthusiastic; ". . . expertly, sensitively and fancifully written for piano and orchestra . . . a powerful concerto . . . her performance was accorded an ovation by an enthusiastic audience of most critical music lovers . . . (Boston); ". . . a genuine artistic work, a document of personality, a decided success, a strong creative power, glowing fancy, instinct for form and color . . undeniably a possessor of musical gifts of the highest kind, a musical nature touched with genius . . ."(Hamburg); ". . . a pronounced success . . . Striking triumph . . ." (Los Angeles).

Great was the excitement the day I found it. Here it was . . . a magnificent romantic concerto, opening with a bold bratura cadenza and leading into some of the most melting melodies and technical fireworks a pianist could desire - plus a rich orchestra score. How could this work have remained unheard of for the last six decades? Mary Louise Böhm-Kooper


----------



## Duncan

Colin M said:


> MJ. Just saw this on the Presto and DG newsletters. Very interested to hear what you think of it : ). Colin











Here's a link to the complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n3wDI11CcIQGfy-9RmScXqaTtt4mrdFus

I've only had but the single listen but I've been enthralled by the melodic strength and rhythmic agility that is characteristic of her conducting. The recording is superbly balanced with clear delineation of orchestral sections with a moderate texture that while full allows ample breathing space. Intellect coupled with emotion leading to a lyrical performance with an inspired orchestra that she has made her own.


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Yes I have that set - Levit comes in at 37+ mins so I wouldn't necessarily find Ugorski way too slow.











I'm not sure that I understand as the Levit Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 clocks in at 27:29 on the recording -

*Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: I. Maestoso - Allegro con brio ed appassionato* *- 9:27*






*Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: II. Arietta. Adagio molto semplice e cantabile* - *18:02*


----------



## Rogerx

Tharaud plays Rachmaninov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117686
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the complete album -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n3wDI11CcIQGfy-9RmScXqaTtt4mrdFus
> 
> I've only had but the single listen but I've been enthralled by the melodic strength and rhythmic agility that is characteristic of her conducting. The recording is superbly balanced with clear delineation of orchestral sections with a moderate texture that while full allows ample breathing space. Intellect coupled with emotion leading to a lyrical performance with an inspired orchestra that she has made her own.


last year a present from my son was a front row seat for her concert with the CBSO at the Sage Gateshead and it was so impressive....Bartok' Concerto for Orchestra, the Brahms Violin Concerto and Sibelius' Swan of Tuonela-with a distinct musical personality the whole evening lives long in the memory, so thanks for bringing attention to this recording-Weinberg is a composer I have always intended to investigate further.

It is interesting to note that even though Tyla has been recognised with great acclaim in various areas the recordings she has made and have been released remain very limited.....a reflection of her attitude or careful management?....not sure.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Skrowaczewski and the Saarbrucken RSO.


.....listening again this morning and this cycle clearly lives up to the expectation raised by various comments,observations and reviews-the second movement of the 4th (for example) appears here to be such a considered and balanced piece of music and I had never really noticed before!


----------



## KenOC

Mollie John said:


> I'm not sure that I understand as the Levit Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 clocks in at 27:29 on the recording -
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: I. Maestoso - Allegro con brio ed appassionato* *- 9:27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: II. Arietta. Adagio molto semplice e cantabile* - *18:02*


Levit takes the sonata at a quite reasonable speed and plays it very well indeed. Other ideas, though, may be worth entertaining!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie & Sonatinas for Violin & Piano

Andrés Cárdenes (violin), David Deveau (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## millionrainbows

Adams: Dr. Atomic Symphony. I consider Adams to be a quasi-minimalist. The term never did suit me. I've decided to get this version of the full opera, after listening to samples.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various songs part three this morning/early afternoon.

18 songs from 1822-25, inc.

_Schwestergruß_ [_Sister's Greeting_] for voice and piano D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Gebet (Du Urquell aller Güte)_ [_Prayer (You, Source of All Goodness)_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano D815 [Text: Friedrich de la Motte, Baron Fouqué] (1824):
_Totengräbers Heimwehe_ [_Gravedigger's Homesickness_] for voice and piano D842 [Text: Jacob Nikolaus Craigher de Jachelutta] (1825):










20 songs from 1825-26, inc:

_Abschied von der Erde_ [_Farewell to the Earth_] for voice and piano D829 [Text: Adolf Pratobevera von Wiesborn] (1826):
_Gesänge aus "Wilhelm Meister"_ - cycle of four songs for voice(s) and piano D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):


----------



## Duncan

jim prideaux said:


> last year a present from my son was a front row seat for her concert with the CBSO at the Sage Gateshead and it was so impressive....Bartok' Concerto for Orchestra, the Brahms Violin Concerto and Sibelius' Swan of Tuonela-with a distinct musical personality the whole evening lives long in the memory, so thanks for bringing attention to this recording-Weinberg is a composer I have always intended to investigate further.
> 
> It is interesting to note that even though Tyla has been recognised with great acclaim in various areas the recordings she has made and have been released remain very limited.....a reflection of her attitude or careful management?....not sure.


Her output should increase substantially now that she's signed with DG -

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/mirga-gražinytė-tyla-signs-to-deutsche-grammophon

"Gražinytė-Tyla will release her first DG recording - a collection of orchestral works by Polish composer Mieczysław Weinberg - in May. This will include Weinberg's Symphony No 21 Kaddish - a work dedicated to victims of the Warsaw Ghetto - with the joint forces of the CBSO, Kremerata Baltica and violin maestro Gidon Kremer.

Following projects will include a recording of music by her compatriot Raminta Šerkšnytė with the Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra, Vilnius Municipal Choir and Kremerata Baltica, and another album with the CBSO to mark the orchestra's centenary featuring works by various 20th century British composers."


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Some Mozart this evening.
> I have listened to very little Mozart over the last couple of years for no specific reason so the time has come to correct that.
> 
> Piano Concertos Nos 21 & 24 from Stefan Vladar (piano & direction) with the Camarata Salzburg.
> 
> View attachment 117670
> 
> 
> Followed by Piano Sonata K331 - Georges Pludermacher.
> 
> View attachment 117671


I don't recognise either of those pianists, Malx. Am I missing something? How do you rate their Mozart?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## millionrainbows

In my opinion, the best version of the catalogue of birds. Ugorski memorized it.


----------



## Duncan

KenOC said:


> Levit takes the sonata at a quite reasonable speed and plays it very well indeed. Other ideas, though, may be worth entertaining!


What I found puzzling was the statement that Levit's recording came in at 37 plus minutes - I checked two separate sources and each listed the time at 27:29.

*Levit - 27:29*

András Schiff - 26:14

Evgeny Kissin - 28:56

*Wilhelm Kempff - 21:38* - It's as if Kempff said - "Let's get this over with, eh?" - :lol:

Paul Lewis - 26:58

Alfred Brendel - 26:20

*Anatol Ugorski - 38:06* If Kempff had gotten himself just a little more jacked up with a coffee-and-cigarettes-for-breakfast adrenalin rush he probably could have played the sonata twice and still had time for a shave, a haircut, and a manicure before Ugorski would have finished...


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas No. 12,13,14 & 19


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas No. 8,9,10 & 11


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony performing Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Landini e la Musica Fiorentina*
Micrologus Ensemble


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70/ Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

*Smareglia - Overture to "Oceana" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Casella - Symphony #3 (Noseda/Chandos)*


----------



## canouro

*Viva Rey Ferrando: Renaissance Music from the Neapolitan Court*
Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XX


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianoconcerto No. 5 and the "Choral Fantasy "

The glorious opening of the "Emperor Concerto "is an instant joy . 
This recording is very fine and that goes as well for the Choral fantasy.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been having a Britten day so far. Ancerl's War Requiem is more than a curiosity but not quite a top recommendation either (partly because of the sound - most accounts have better sound).









People are slowly catching on to the relatively early Violin Concerto, a precursor to the first Shostakovich concerto. It is a powerful work and this is one of the better accounts.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Trio Wanderer.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330
> 
> Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


I wonder how and why somebody chose the album cover art. "Oh hey, Dyer sounds kind of like diver, so let's use that!"


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd Symphony.

Skrowaczewski and the Saarbrucken RSO.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 8. Steinberg/Pittsburgh. Continuing with more Steinberg after listening to him conduct today's Saturday Symphony (Toch Symphony No. 3). Well-considered, excellent performances as usual from him.


----------



## RockyIII

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mrs. Amy Beach*
> _Concerto For Piano And Orchestra_


I'm sure this isn't the only album that uses "Mrs." with a female composer's name, but it's the first one I've seen. It looks odd in this day and time.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ D.Smith - I wonder where you got those Steinberg Beethoven recordings? I got those two a three others as free downloads from the ReDiscovery site, which I took to mean that they were not being sold at the moment. They are excellent but I would like to find the others (2, 3, 4 and 7).


----------



## Guest

Mollie John said:


> What I found puzzling was the statement that Levit's recording came in at 37 plus minutes - I checked two separate sources and each listed the time at 27:29.
> 
> *Levit - 27:29*


He/she probably just made an addition error.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> ^ D.Smith - I wonder where you got those Steinberg Beethoven recordings? I got those two a three others as free downloads from the ReDiscovery site, which I took to mean that they were not being sold at the moment. They are excellent but I would like to find the others (2, 3, 4 and 7).











This is available at amazon US for 31.00 with two copies remaining (more expected)...


----------



## canouro

*Respighi ‎- Ancient Dances And Airs For Lute - Suites 1,2 &3*
Antal Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich, Preludes and Fugues (Nikolayeva/Melodiya)


----------



## Enthusiast

More Britten - an opera and a late orchestral work (Cello Symphony)


----------



## D Smith

Wagner: Die Walküre, Bayreuther Festspiele 1976. - Donald McIntyre, Gwyneth Jones, Hannelore Bode, Peter Hofmann, Matti Salminen, Boulez conducting. Excellent live recording. The Magic Fire Music is always great on a dreary rainy day!


----------



## Malx

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117687
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand as the Levit Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 clocks in at 27:29 on the recording -
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: I. Maestoso - Allegro con brio ed appassionato* *- 9:27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111: II. Arietta. Adagio molto semplice e cantabile* - *18:02*


Oops my mistake I quickly glanced at the times and made an arithmetical error, my only excuse is it was late at night.
That puts a different slant on the Ugorski recording - but I'll still try it out!

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MozartsGhost

RockyIII said:


> I'm sure this isn't the only album that uses "Mrs." with a female composer's name, but it's the first one I've seen. It looks odd in this day and time.


Also, of interest, the pianist is named Mary Louise Boehm on the original issue and on this issue named Mary Louise Bohm-Kooper.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Serenade Nr.10 B-Dur, KV 361 (370a) "Gran Partita"_

Wiener Mozart-Bläser, 
Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting

Teldec Direct Metal Mastering
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

In 1785 The _Graz_ writer Johann Friedrich Schink reported of his visit to Vienna in the spring of 1784:

"I also heard a piece of music with wind instruments today by Herr Mozart, in four movements - magnificent and sublime! The ensemble consisted of thirteen instruments - four corni, two oboi, two fagotti, two clarinetti, two basset-corni and one contre-violon - and every one was played by a master musician! O, what an effect! Magnificent and grandiose, exquisite and sublime!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8.*

Well done, expertly paced. This one keeps momentum, speeding up or slowing when necessary to keep interest.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MozartsGhost said:


>


I guess I've seen too many monster movies, but I'm wondering what the clarinet player on the left sees coming.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I don't recognise either of those pianists, Malx. Am I missing something? How do you rate their Mozart?


Not really - the recordings are good enough but not exceptional. I would hesitate to recommend anyone should go out of their way to investigate.


----------



## canouro

*Opera Proibita*
Cecilia Bartoli, Les Musiciens Du Louvre, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Malx

A little more Mozart this evening:

String Quartet No 17 K458 'The Hunt' - Jerusalem Quartet.









plus the Clarinet Quintet from this disc:


----------



## Sonata

*Rene Jacobs:*
Mozart Requiem


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Violin Sonatas 1, 7 and 10 (disk one from my new box set of complete sonatas on three disks) Very nice performance and music.









Beethoven Piano Trios nos 3 & 5, Hummel Piano Trio no 4. From Spotify. I usually prefer the full sound of a modern piano, this was a bit tinny. The piano was struck so hard on the final chord of the Hummel that is sounded like a cymbal crash. Not sure I liked this version. 









Schumann Piano and Violin Concerti. The piano concerto is great, the violin concerto isn't. I just find the violin concerto to be ineffective and boring. Not what you'd expect to hear from me!









Schumann Symphonies 3&4. Terrific, most enjoyable 









Mahler Symphony no 6. A killer performance. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this.


----------



## Rambler

*The Argentinian Album: Piazzolla, Ginastera & Goglijov* Amsterdam Sinfonietta directed by Candida Thompson on Channel Classics








Argentinian music is not overly familiar to me, and Piazzolla is the only composer here who I have some awareness of outside this disc.

Here we have:
- Piazzolla 'Four Seasons of Buenos Aires' - with several musical references to Vivaldi. 
- Ginastera Concerto for string orchestra
- Golijov Last Round for double quartet and bass, with more than a hint of the tango.

Well played - an enjoyable account of not overly familiar music.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gérard Souzay: Debussy Mélodies.

Does anyone know of a good soprano singer of Debussy or other 20th century French mélodies?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Does anyone know of a good soprano singer of Debussy or other 20th century French mélodies?


In the "other" category, anything Barbara Hannigan sings from the French reportoire is worth hearing, especially Satie's Socrate.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117743
> 
> 
> Gérard Souzay: Debussy Mélodies.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good soprano singer of Debussy or other 20th century French mélodies?


----------



## Forsooth

RockyIII said:


> I'm sure this isn't the only album that uses "Mrs." with a female composer's name, but it's the first one I've seen. It looks odd in this day and time.












"In December of 1885, when she was eighteen, Amy married a much-older man. Dr. Henry Harris Aubrey Beach was a surgeon in Boston who was also an amateur musician. Amy Beach used the professional name Mrs. H. H. A. Beach from that time on, though more recently, she has been credited as Amy Beach or Amy Cheney Beach." (LINK)


----------



## Rambler

*William Alwyn: Mirages, Divertimento & Naiades* Benjamin Luxon (baritone), David Willison (piano) Christopher Hyde-Smith (flute) and Marisa Robles (harp) on Lyrita.








William Alwyn is an English composer whose music I find attractive. Some of the pieces here date from the early 1970's, but the musical style is far from cutting edge.

Quite a variety of pieces. The song cycle sets his own words and is quite effective. (The cover is a self portrait too)

The Music for flute (solo) and flute and harp is most attractive.


----------



## Dimace

I see Souzay, Berganza, Lott, Norman, Ameling, etc. and I feel lucky to be with you! These ARE artists! These ARE singers! This is MUSIC! Bravo.

My schedule is FFFFFed up and my time limited! Again and again the same story. Despite the time difficulties and restrictions I will make a small presentation with a new to you pianist from the remoted Japan. The beautiful young lady is the *Takako Takahashi *and is the new star of the Japan piano. In this EXTON production is playing *Rachmaninov and Mussorgsky!* For the Modest I will say only that he sounds good. (the sound quality is super) Nothing more, because he is a stranger composer to me. For the Rach, I could say that the lady is OK! He has the right feeling (difficult work this sonata) and the music flows.* I believe that the Takako has future on the stage and deserves our attention. * (although, she IS NOT a romantic pianist. He must work her dynamics and her pedal. She MUST use the pedal with the Rach. A good overall production to give someone a go!


----------



## 13hm13

Herman D Koppel, Symphony No 2, Op 37 (1943)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 5 in E Minor, Op. 64_

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting

Odyssey ‎Vinyl LP

From the Liner Notes:

In the spring of 1888, Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky, then 48 years old, retired to his country home near Moscow after a European tour and began work on a new symphony. As was his nature, he was almost at once besieged by doubts, especially since he had not attempted such an ambitious project since the completion, in 1877, of his Symphony No. 4 in F Minor - a work that had pleased him deeply. In a letter to his brother Modest, he bemoaned his lack of creativity and complained of extreme fatigue. Had he, he wondered, written himself out? . . .


----------



## Rmathuln

*CD #21 From:*


----------



## canouro

*Carl Nielsen: The Symphonies & Concertos*

CD4:

Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
_Nikolaj Znaider, Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic_

Concerto for Flute & Orchestra
_Robert Langevin, Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic_

Concerto for Clarinet & Orchestra
_Anthony McGill, Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic_


----------



## Dimace

MozartsGhost said:


> *Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky*
> _Symphony No. 5 in E Minor, Op. 64_
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell conducting
> 
> Odyssey ‎Vinyl LP
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> In the spring of 1888, Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky, then 48 years old, retired to his country home near Moscow after a European tour and began work on a new symphony. As was his nature, he was almost at once besieged by doubts, especially since he had not attempted such an ambitious project since the completion, in 1877, of his Symphony No. 4 in F Minor - a work that had pleased him deeply. In a letter to his brother Modest, he bemoaned his lack of creativity and complained of extreme fatigue. Had he, he wondered, written himself out? . . .


Please, don't underestimate me by asking me If I have this one... :lol:

*I will request for the board to allow me to give 100 likes for every post of the 5th. This way I will like it more. (If someone could understand what the FFFF Piotr composed with this symphony, he would give up with ALL the other symphonies and should listen ONLY this one! To make it more clear: The Berliner PO to play this one, demands the BEST horn players in the world! A normal horn player can play NOTHING from the 2nd movement! NOTHING. Is so FFFFFFFFF difficult that in a seminar I watched on YT, a student has managed to play something from this (Diplom Student) and the maestro was dancing from happiness).

*Because I have every recording available with this symphony, I will ask the record labels to reprint the existing recordings with other covers and SNs to buy them again! I'm serious! (I'm German, but I can assure you that the Brahms must try 100 years to compose something like this. The Russian has SOUL! A big one! Bigger than Russia!)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117743
> 
> 
> Gérard Souzay: Debussy Mélodies.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good soprano singer of Debussy or other 20th century French mélodies?


Veronique Dietschy, Veronique Gens, Sandrine Piau


----------



## flamencosketches

Many good answers. I am clueless about singers. Just starting to get into lieder, mélodies, "art songs" if I will stoop so low as to call them that -- and opera, bit by bit. So I appreciate any help I can get.

current;









Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3. Emil Gilels, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra.

I'm afraid I may be missing something with Beethoven's piano concerti. I love George Szell's conducting. I love the lean, precise sound of the Cleveland Orchestra. I LOVE Emil Gilels. He is one of the all time greats. And finally, I love Beethoven: his string quartets, his symphonies, and most of all the piano sonatas. So why do his piano concerti generally not impress me? Maybe it is just not a great recording, despite the all-star cast... but I doubt it. Still, this is pretty much the only recording I've heard with any consistency of these concerti.

Any favorites I should check out from other performers before I dismiss these famous works (for the time being)?


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Violin Sonatas. Tasmin Little/Piers Lane. The Brahms sonatas are works I'd want to have on my desert island, and this recording vies for the one I'd take. Little and Lane are very simpatico. They play effortlessly together and they perform these works with beauty, emotion and grace. Highly recommended.


----------



## philoctetes

Tasmin Little is retiring from the stage.

Seems like the perfect day for the perfect Villa-Lobos on guitar...


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> current;
> 
> View attachment 117746
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3. Emil Gilels, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra.
> 
> I'm afraid I may be missing something with Beethoven's piano concerti. I love George Szell's conducting. I love the lean, precise sound of the Cleveland Orchestra. I LOVE Emil Gilels. He is one of the all time greats. And finally, I love Beethoven: his string quartets, his symphonies, and most of all the piano sonatas. So why do his piano concerti generally not impress me? Maybe it is just not a great recording, despite the all-star cast... but I doubt it. Still, this is pretty much the only recording I've heard with any consistency of these concerti.
> 
> Any favorites I should check out from other performers before I dismiss these famous works (for the time being)?


I liked the Gilels, but there are some recordings of the 3rd that I would place above that version:

Arrau/Haitink/RCO 124
*Schiff/Haitink/Staatskapelle Dresden 1245
Arrau/Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden 45
Kissin/Davis/LSO 25
Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin 14
Vered/Kord/Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra 125
*Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra 1245
Lewis/Belohlavek/BBC Symphony Orchestra 125

The numbers after the performers indicate which of the other four Beethoven piano concertos that group excel in. The two starred groups are 5/5 for me!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117748


*Edward Elgar*

Symphony No. 2
In the South (Alassio)

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

recorded 1992, reissued 2003


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Grosse Fugue, Op. 133*
Quartetto Italiano

This is a landmark day for my Beethoven fandom. I have heard a version of the Grosse Fugue that I can at least tolerate, if not understand or love.


----------



## philoctetes

Touring the V's today


----------



## WVdave

Stravinsky ‎- Petrouchka/Firebird Suite
Pierre Monteux* & Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-2113, Vinyl, LP, Album, Plum Label, US, 1957.


----------



## pmsummer

ORPHEUS I AM
_A Tribute to Lawes and Johnson in the Form of an Idealized Jacobean Masque_
*William Lawes
Robert Johnson*
John Potter - tenor
Barbara Borden - soprano
David Cordier - alto
Harry Van der Kamp - bass
Tragicomedia Instrumental Ensemble
-Andrew Lawrence-King - Renaissance harp
-Paul O'Dette - lute
-Erin Headley - bass viol
-Ursala Weiss - violin
Stephen Stubbs - director, archlute, theorbo

_EMI Reflexe_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: 
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5*
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Lief Segerstam, Cond. 1990

Originally on Chandos.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> ... "art songs" if I will stoop so low as to call them that...


Don't stop calling them "art songs" as that is what they are actually called -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_song

I think you'll genuinely enjoy this album -









*Link to complete album - *






Natalie Dessay is a first-rate coloratura soprano and if you're interested in hearing some of her opera arias this is quite good -









*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9eZnBHIgMfVBJ_BPPhiq2aTCYJBqb08i


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Claude Goudimel - (c. 1514 - 1572)*

*Psaumes de la Reforme*

*Claude Goudimel Ensemble, Morel, Christine*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8go0ijrfK-CRHJuSevHJhdJKumwqfEbi


----------



## Rogerx

Lekeu: Music for Violin, Cello and Piano

Bruno Monteiro (violin), Miguel Rocha (cello) & Joao Paulo Santos (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> Don't stop calling them "art songs" as that is what they are actually called -


"Actually called" by some, but not by me. If I'm going to use that term it's going to be hidden behind at least a few layers of irony and disclaimers.

I like Ms. Dessay's singing. But am I alone in thinking that she is way too close to the mic? And that there's not enough reverb on it?

In any case I'll look into more of her work. Issue is probably just with the engineering on that particular album (or with me).


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Many good answers. I am clueless about singers. Just starting to get into lieder, mélodies, "art songs" if I will stoop so low as to call them that -- and opera, bit by bit. So I appreciate any help I can get.
> 
> current;
> 
> View attachment 117746
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3. Emil Gilels, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra.
> 
> I'm afraid I may be missing something with Beethoven's piano concerti. I love George Szell's conducting. I love the lean, precise sound of the Cleveland Orchestra. I LOVE Emil Gilels. He is one of the all time greats. And finally, I love Beethoven: his string quartets, his symphonies, and most of all the piano sonatas. So why do his piano concerti generally not impress me? Maybe it is just not a great recording, despite the all-star cast... but I doubt it. Still, this is pretty much the only recording I've heard with any consistency of these concerti.
> 
> Any favorites I should check out from other performers before I dismiss these famous works (for the time being)?


Except the 4th, very lethargic performance. A recording like a dinner with your lawyer. I have written for the sleepy boys of Cleveland. Despite the negatives, a historic recording (I have it in SACD) a collector MUST have. Try the Yukio Yokojama if you want excitement!


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg Kor sings Grieg

Audun Iversen (baritone)

Edvard Grieg Kor, Paul Robinson, Håkon Matti Skrede.


----------



## haydnguy

Mailman came today....

Songs of the AUVERGNE (Complete)
arranged by *Cantaloube*
Sung in the Auvergne dialect

Netania Davrath, soprano
Orchestra conducted by Pierre de la Roche
****************
This CD is absolutely gorgeous. It is a new type of music for me. The insert has the songs in English. I haven't read the lyrics yet but it's beautiful music. Ms Davrath has a beautiful voice.
****************










My next listening. This came today too. I haven't taken the packaging off yet but it looks promising.

*Debussy*

Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capucon, violin
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Gerard Causse alto, viola
Edgar Moreau, cello
Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Bertrand Chamayou, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903/Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475/ Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49 etc

Youri Egorov piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations/ Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 etc

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> I see Souzay, Berganza, Lott, Norman, Ameling, etc. and I feel lucky to be with you! These ARE artists! These ARE singers! This is MUSIC! Bravo.
> 
> My schedule is FFFFFed up and my time limited! Again and again the same story. Despite the time difficulties and restrictions I will make a small presentation with a new to you pianist from the remoted Japan. The beautiful young lady is the *Takako Takahashi *and is the new star of the Japan piano. In this EXTON production is playing *Rachmaninov and Mussorgsky!* For the Modest I will say only that he sounds good. (the sound quality is super) Nothing more, because he is a stranger composer to me. For the Rach, I could say that the lady is OK! He has the right feeling (difficult work this sonata) and the music flows.* I believe that the Takako has future on the stage and deserves our attention. * (although, she IS NOT a romantic pianist. He must work her dynamics and her pedal. She MUST use the pedal with the Rach. A good overall production to give someone a go!
> 
> View attachment 117745


There are no CD's available in the states, they are all in Japan, used and too expensive. I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Complete Works for Piano & Cello

Zuill Bailey (cello) & Simone Dinnerstein (piano).


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903/Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475/ Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49 etc
> 
> Youri Egorov piano.


That's a very fine box set of recordings from a very fine pianist.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Magnificat BWV 243a - Balthasar-Neumann Ensemble & Choir, Thomas Hengelbrock.


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven - Complete Works for Piano & Cello
> 
> Zuill Bailey (cello) & Simone Dinnerstein (piano).


That looks like a nice disc, Rogerx. Not heard it.

Anyway, another thread has inspired me to play this beauty.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Piano trios CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Sonata Nr. 32 Op.111, Jeremy Denk. Plus Ligeti, a good post-modern combination.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Manuel Cardoso:


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz ‎- The Complete Stereo Collection (Remastered) *

*Concert For Violin And Orchestra, Op.24*
*Composed By - Miklós Rózsa
Conductor - Walter Hendl
Orchestra - Dallas Symphony Orchestr*a

*Tema Con Variazioni For Violin, Cello And Orchestra, From Sinfonia Concertante Op. 29*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Miklós Rózsa
Orchestra - Chamber Orchestra*

*Romantic Fantasy For Violin, Viola And Orchestra*
*Composed By - Arthur Benjamin
Conductor - Izler Solomon
Orchestra - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra*
*Viola - William Primrose
*
*Sonata For Violin And Cello In D Major*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Luigi Boccherini*

*Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Zoltán Kodaly*

*Duo For Violin And Cello No.1, H 157*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Bohuslav Martinů
*
*Divertimento, Op.37/2*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Ernst Toch*

*Suite Italienne (After "Pulcinella")*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Igor Stravinsky*

*Prelude For Violin And Cello, Op.39/1*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Reinhold Glière*

*Passacaglia In G Minor, HMV432/6*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Georg Friedrich Handel*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th Symphony (9th-'The Great')

Manacorda and the Potsdam Kammerakademie.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Livres 1 & 2 Préludes

Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Littlephrase

Ravel- Piano Works (Collard)








Perfect music for a rainy Sunday morning. Collard's playing is fantastic, maybe as good as Thibaudet


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Joe B

Valentin Radu leading the Amadeus Chorus & Period Instrument Ensemble in performances of Vivaldi's "Magnificat" and "Gloria":


----------



## Enthusiast

I may be entering an opera phase.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117769


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonic Poems
- The Water Gobln
- The Noon Witch
- The Golden Spinning Wheel
- The Wild Dove

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

recorded 2001, 2008, 2009; issued 2010


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Portsmith Point Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Vaughn Williams - Serenade to Music (Best/Hyperion)
Britten - Suite #2 for Solo Cello (Hugh/Naxos)
Searle - Symphony #5 (Francis/cpo)*


----------



## Rmathuln

*JS Bach: Mass in B minor BWV232*
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond. 2011
Venue: Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Cello Concert, Clocks and Clouds.*

He sure comes up with interesting sounds.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

The walk in the paradise garden
A sung of summer
Irmelin Prélude
Late Swallows
Appalachia

Hallé Orchestre Barbirolli


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra with David Theodore performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Oboe Concerto":


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2, Danse macabre & Urbs Roma

Madeline Adkins (violin)

Utah Symphony, Thierry Fischer.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber.


Phenomenal recording. Perhaps the best Unfinished I've heard.

Current for me:









Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor. Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, Columbia Symphony. An unorthodox account, from what I can tell, but I have been listening to Gould's Beethoven sonatas with much joy this morning so I figured I'd give it a shot. He is a phenomenal player here and quite different from my favorites Kempff and Schnabel.


----------



## canouro

*Anton Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 E-dur (Originalfassung)*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Eugen Jochum


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The cover of the Villa-Lobos disc looks like it should be from an 1970s/80s pop album... maybe Duran Duran or Jimmy Buffet. :lol:


----------



## cougarjuno

Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"; Candide Overture; Fancy Free


----------



## TheGazzardian

CPE Bach - Flute Concerto in D Minor, Wq. 22


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117775


*Antonín Dvořák*

Complete Symphonies & Concertos

Czech Philharmonic 
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

recorded 2012-2013, compilation issued 2014


----------



## Enthusiast

His country ....


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic


----------



## Joe B

TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis ":


----------



## flamencosketches

I've listened to at least one quartet from this set every day since I bought it and I'm just wrapping up my third traversal with the 6th. Fantastic set and at this point I am hungry for more interpretations (looking forward to hearing the Takács set that everyone has been recommending to me). Luckily with Bartók, there are only 6 quartets so it's not like buying a Beethoven cycle where you have a good 15 to work with before you can truly make a judgment on the whole cycle. At the same time, there is plenty of room for expression, and of course the whole cycle is musically rich and deeply rewarding. Bartók was really a giant in his time and I have underestimated him for too long.

That Gould Beethoven concerto was phenomenal! I will be listening to more from that set for sure.

Also recently listened to Samson François play Ravel's G major concerto with the Paris Conservatoire orchestra and André Cluytens at the podium. Great, great recording. I saw Lise de la Salle play that concerto with our local symphony last night and the young pianist did a great job. Going to look into some of her recordings.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117775
> 
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák*
> 
> Complete Symphonies & Concertos
> 
> Czech Philharmonic
> Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor
> 
> recorded 2012-2013, compilation issued 2014


I want one-two more words from you for this circle. (I don't have it) Some critics I have red in the internet were not positive.


----------



## joen_cph

- *Pijper, Escher, Ponse* - Cello Sonatas /CD

- *Samuil Feinberg* - 3rd piano Concerto etc. /V. Bunin /CD

- *Schubert *- Late string quartets nos. 13-15 - Artemis Quartet /2CD

- *Stravinsky *conducts Stravinsky, 1940s /CD

All excellent discs, heard during the last few days.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonín Dvořák*
_The Slavonic Dances Opp, 46 & 72
Carnival Overature, Op. 92_

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting

Odyssey, Columbia
2 Vinyl Lp's - 1975

From the Liner Notes:

"SPARKLING PERFORMANCES" - The Gramophone Magazine

"The Slavonic Dances contain some of the most beautiful and affective tunes ever to emerge from the music of Central Europe . . . The recording is exceptionally transparent, vivid, and faithful to the likeness of an extraordinary orchestra. What is more important is the respect Szell obviously has for this music. No Mozart symphony could evoke from him greater refinement in balance and color, greater sensitivity to phrasing and nuance, or greater admiration for the fine stylistic points which the composer has left for his more receptive interpreters. With this skill guiding the baton, many of these dances become miniature tone poems, written and played as works of love." High Fidelity


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin. Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Irina Arkhipova, Neil Shicoff, Nuccia Focile, Olga Borodina, Orchestre de Paris, Sarah Walker, Semyon Bychkov & St. Petersburg Chamber Choir. Sunday at the opera here. This is a favourite recording, very well sung.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*

CD2:
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13 "Pathétique"
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C Major, Op. 2, No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1

_Annie Fischer_


----------



## Hiawatha

Dmitry Kabalevsky - Childrens' Music (15 Pieces for Piano):


----------



## Hiawatha

Sergei Prokofiev - Peter and the Wolf:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Erik Satie*
_Music Of Erik Satie_

Frank Glazer & Richard Deas, Pianos
_3 Morceaux En Forme De Poire (For Piano 4 Hands)
Aperçus Désagréables (For 4-Hands)
En Habit De Cheval (For Piano 4-Hands)
_
Elaine Bonazzi, Mezzo Soprano - Frank Glazer, Piano
_Trois Mélodies
Trois Poèmes D'Amour	
Quatre Petites Mélodies
Ludions
Je Te Veux • Tendrement • La Diva De "L'Empire" (Intermezzo Américaine)	
_
Millard Taylor, Violin - Frank Glazer, Piano
_Choses Vues À Droite Et À Gauche (Sans Lunettes)_

Candide-Vox
Vinyl Lp
1970

From the Liner Notes:

"The greatest irony in the career of the supreme musical ironist, Erik Satie (1866-1925), well may have been its prematurity. If he had lived and worked a half-century later he would have been a hippies' hero and might have made the Beatles' Lennon and McCartney look like pikers when it came to writing world-wide hits and to raking in fabulous royalties. As it was, at least for most of his lifetime and outside a small avant-garde circle, he was generally considered as no more than an oddball, or even a clown, who had only himself to blame for his mostly solitary and penurious existence.

Nowadays, his distinctive, indeed unique, genius is better recognized and appreciated. Yet it is still too often that present-day listeners, especially outside France, know only one or a few aspects of his notably varied creative achievements . . ." R.D. Darrell


----------



## Hiawatha

Camille Saint-Saëns - The Carnival of the Animals:


----------



## Enthusiast

I finished the day with lots of Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Hiawatha

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen:


----------



## joen_cph

MozartsGhost said:


> *Erik Satie*
> _Music Of Erik Satie_
> 
> Frank Glazer & Richard Deas, Pianos
> _3 Morceaux En Forme De Poire (For Piano 4 Hands)
> Aperçus Désagréables (For 4-Hands)
> En Habit De Cheval (For Piano 4-Hands)
> _
> Elaine Bonazzi, Mezzo Soprano - Frank Glazer, Piano
> _Trois Mélodies
> Trois Poèmes D'Amour
> Quatre Petites Mélodies
> Ludions
> Je Te Veux • Tendrement • La Diva De "L'Empire" (Intermezzo Américaine)
> _
> Millard Taylor, Violin - Frank Glazer, Piano
> _Choses Vues À Droite Et À Gauche (Sans Lunettes)_
> 
> Candide-Vox
> Vinyl Lp
> 1970
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> "The greatest irony in the career of the supreme musical ironist, Erik Satie (1866-1925), well may have been its prematurity. If he had lived and worked a half-century later he would have been a hippies' hero and might have made the Beatles' Lennon and McCartney look like pikers when it came to writing world-wide hits and to raking in fabulous royalties. As it was, at least for most of his lifetime and outside a small avant-garde circle, he was generally considered as no more than an oddball, or even a clown, who had only himself to blame for his mostly solitary and penurious existence.
> 
> Nowadays, his distinctive, indeed unique, genius is better recognized and appreciated. Yet it is still too often that present-day listeners, especially outside France, know only one or a few aspects of his notably varied creative achievements . . ." R.D. Darrell


I own that LP too


----------



## Malx

Mozart's last two Symphonies 40 & 41 from The Freiburger Barockorchester under Rene Jacobs.

These will not be to everyone's taste - small body of strings, brisk tempos, hard stick timpani etc. 
On the upside I do like the clearer textures that Jacobs achieves with the woodwind clearly audible not swamped by a full symphony orchestra compliment of strings.
I found the recordings a nice alternative to some of the more traditional performances I have in my collection.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston. Benjamin Britten, Mstislav Rostropovich.

Hell of a duo they were.


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> I want one-two more words from you for this circle. (I don't have it) Some critics I have red in the internet were not positive.


The performance and recording quality of this set of Dvořák symphonies and concertos are excellent, and I find it a joy to listen to them. Admittedly, I haven't heard many other recordings in recent years for comparison.


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Haydn - Missa in Angustiis "Nelson Mass"; Te Deum*

Felicity Lott, Carolyn Watkinson, Maldwyn Davies, David Wilson-Johnson,
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert and Choir


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Prussian Quartets, Op. 50, Nos. 4-6*

I'm very familiar with his quartets in the Opus 20s through 30s, then skip over to Opus 75. I keep forgetting about the Opus 50 quartets.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Sinfonie Nr.6 In F-Dur Op.68 (Pastorale)_


 Cheerful impressions awakened by arrival in the country
 Scene by the brook
 Merry gathering of country folk
 Thunderstorm, tempest
 Shepherd's song; glad and grateful feelings after the storm
Columbia Symphony Orchestra 
Bruno Walter

Columbia Odyssey
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

"How happy I am to be able to wander among bushes and herbs, under trees and over rocks; no man can love the country as I love it. Woods, trees and rocks send back the echo that man desires": Luwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) in a letter to his friend Baroness von Drosdick.

Beethoven was a true lover of nature. Boy and man, he found solace and inspiration in his native woods and valleys, and he was never more at peace with his tortured self than when alone and surrounded by the beauties of nature.

His Symphony No. 6, composed in 1808, is a tribute to the countryside he loved and the simple farm-folk who peopled it. The "Pastorale" is his most "programmatic" work and one of the most charmingly accessible of any of his larger symphonic works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Ashkenazy is the one who opened up Rachmaninov's concertos to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MozartsGhost said:


> Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> Bruno Walter


That's one of my favorite, if not the favorite, recordings of the 6th.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path Of Miracles":


----------



## Rambler

*Karel Ancerl: My Country* Supraphon DVD








I'm spending this evening with this DVD featuring the conductor Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic.

This includes a documentary 'Who is Karel Ancerl?' together with performances of Smetana's 'My Country' and Beethoven's Violin Concerto with soloist Henrtyk Szerling.

The performances are from 1968. The visual quality is rather limited, and there is not a woman to be seen in the orchestra - what a different world then (certainly in Czechoslovakia).


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Philhamonia Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond. 08/22/1954, Lucerne










*


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> That's one of my favorite, if not the favorite, recordings of the 6th.


Walter's Columbia stereo Pastoral is, in my book, unbeatable. For those interested, his complete Beethoven cycle can be had as a download for $11.49 in fine Sony remasters. His real standouts are #2, #4, and #6, and the rest are not bad at all.

The cycle is also available on CD at a good price, but I don't know if those are the original tapes or remasters.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Walter's Columbia stereo Pastoral is, in my book, unbeatable. For those interested, his complete Beethoven cycle can be had as a download for $11.49 in fine Sony remasters. His real standouts are #2, #4, and #6, and the rest are not bad at all.
> 
> The cycle is also available on CD at a good price, but I don't know if those are the original tapes or remasters.


Thanks for the heads-up. I always confuse Walter with Wand. I had to check; I have Wand's cycle, not Walter's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd Symphony.
> 
> Skrowaczewski and the Saarbrucken RSO.


.....and on to the 5th and 6th this evening.

this cycle is rapidly establishing itself alongside Peter Maag's as one of my personal favourites.


----------



## Malx

Having been influenced by this and other threads I decided to give Tchaikovsky's fifth a spin. This is the disc I took down from the shelves:









This live recording from the 1998 Salzburg Festival is one that I enjoy greatly. 
It may not be the best central recommendation but in the outer movements in particular it at times flies by the seat of its pants and the excitement is palpable. Typical of Gergiev the two central movements are not up to the same level. 
Nonetheless its still a very enjoyable disc and I'm sure it would have been a very fine concert to experience in the hall.


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> .....and on to the 5th and 6th this evening.
> 
> this cycle is rapidly establishing itself alongside Peter Maag's as one of my personal favourites.


Wonderful cycle. It all makes sense. Great rhythms, tempi and playing. Possibly my favourite 'modern' cycle. Great choice Jim.


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen:


Very glad to see Vladimir again in one presentation.

The older friends know what Horowitz is for the piano. The younger ones (especially the friends who haven't seen him live on the stage) have one more general / remoted impression of him. What can I say for him is that I must learn English better than Shakespeare to efficiently describe the greatness of this pianist. Horowitz doesn't play the piano. What he is doing has nothing to do with the instrument! *Horowitz is painting! * And he is doing this like a new Delacroix, Modigliani or Rubens: With wonderful colors, mysterious shades and the strongest possible thanatography on his own canvas with the 88 black and white keys. In my collection, the section is dedicated to him has (left and right) no other pianists. It is sacrilege and violation of the common logic to compare Vladimir to 99% of the pianists from the past and the present. I hope to see more of him. Much more. Thanks for this post, my dearest!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Folksong Settings_

Accademia Montreverdiana
Denis Stevens, director

Nonesuch vinyl Lp
1977

From the Liner Notes:

The melodies arranged by Beethoven during the early years of the 19th century for "One or More Voices with Violin, Cello, and Piano" have generally been referred to as "folksong" settings. While it is true that some of these melodies derive from folksong, it is equally true that others were composed by such disparate talents as a medieval Irish bard and an 18th-century Italian composer of popular songs.

In the late 18th century, George Thomson, an Edinburgh publisher and amateur musician, set about to "dignify the native airs" of England, Scotland, Wales, and Ireland,. From his own researches and those of various contacts, Thomson assembled a vast collection of melodies which he sent first to Haydn and then to Beethoven for harmonization. At the same time, he commissioned new poems to match the music, enlisting the talents of such eminent men as Sir Walter Scott and Robert Burns . . .

. . . The 17-year correspondence between the two men was characterized by hope and exasperation, calm and storm. When Beethoven pleaded for texts, Thomson sent new melodies; when Thomson criticized the difficulty of the accompaniments -"There is no one who could . . . play four notes with one hand and three with the other at the same time" - Beethoven countered with, "I am not in the habit of rewriting my compositions" and concluded with a comment on the "meager abilities"of Thomson's public.

Their alliance, however, resulted in several volumes of songs, which include 127 settings of Welsh, Irish, and Scottish tunes, 13 English, and two Italian.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Having been influenced by this and other threads I decided to give Tchaikovsky's fifth a spin. This is the disc I took down from the shelves:
> 
> View attachment 117798
> 
> 
> This live recording from the 1998 Salzburg Festival is one that I enjoy greatly.
> It may not be the best central recommendation but in the outer movements in particular it at times flies by the seat of its pants and the excitement is palpable. Typical of Gergiev the two central movements are not up to the same level.
> Nonetheless its still a very enjoyable disc and I'm sure it would have been a very fine concert to experience in the hall.


For the 5th you need only 2 things:

1. Someone to record it. (to have something to buy)
2. A very capable horn player.

I'm not big fun of Valery. I like him as a personality and artist but some times he is doing the job on foot. With this 5th everything is OK. I took from him what I was expecting and this is alright to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

On a big piano concerto kick today... and this one may be the greatest of all. Or at least the most seamless, in terms of relationship of soloist and orchestra, that I've ever heard.

Glad that I finally got around to listening to the whole thing. Oh, it is an incredible performance too. Couldn't imagine it being done better by anyone.

One of the few Brahms' that makes any sense to me.


----------



## canouro

*Tartini: Five Sonatas for Violin and Basso Continuo*
Fabio Biondi, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Maurizio Naddeo, Pascal Montheillet


----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: Riders to the Sea. Burrows, Price...Orch. Nova of London/ Davies (EMI)


----------



## flamencosketches

Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole, M.54. André Cluytens, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire. Got a catchy ring to it, doesn't it? These orchestral performances are quite good. I'm not sure if they beat out my other favorite, Dutoit/Montreal. But considering it also contains Samson François' masterful recordings of the complete piano works, this 6-disc set is a steal for $16. I would highly recommend to any fan of Ravel.


----------



## xankl

Repeatedly fail to register the snippets of Schoenberg and Bartok included with the Haydn here, they are at lower levels which doesn't help.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Kind of a strange program for a disc... what are the Schoenberg and Bartók pieces? Both wrote some incredible piano music. Worth hanging onto, I say.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Daniil Trifonov plays Rachmaninoff and Bach:

https://www.amazon.com/Destination-...anil+trifonov&qid=1557099997&s=gateway&sr=8-1

This disc is incredible, filled with exquisite performances! I love it.


----------



## KenOC

Bartok, Divertimento for String Orchestra. A lovely piece but not without shadows.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Vaughan Williams: The Lake in the Mountains, Six Studies in Eng. Folksong, Phantasy Quintet. Violin Sonata in a, St. Quartet Nr. 2. Nash Ensemble (hyperion)


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Jacobus Clemens non Papa - (c. 1510 - c. 1556)*

*Jacobus Clemens non Papa: Sacred Choral Works*

*Charles Kamm (counter-tenor)
Choir of the Church of the Advent, Edith Ho, Ross Wood*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n5iZL_XHn7I4DznUwGWYg4GqTor7l51tM


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos / Rondo

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Paolo Giacometti (piano).


----------



## Duncan

MozartsGhost said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _Folksong Settings_
> 
> Accademia Montreverdiana
> Denis Stevens, director
> 
> Nonesuch vinyl Lp
> 1977
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> The melodies arranged by Beethoven during the early years of the 19th century for "One or More Voices with Violin, Cello, and Piano" have generally been referred to as "folksong" settings. While it is true that some of these melodies derive from folksong, it is equally true that others were composed by such disparate talents as a medieval Irish bard and an 18th-century Italian composer of popular songs.
> 
> In the late 18th century, George Thomson, an Edinburgh publisher and amateur musician, set about to "dignify the native airs" of England, Scotland, Wales, and Ireland,. From his own researches and those of various contacts, Thomson assembled a vast collection of melodies which he sent first to Haydn and then to Beethoven for harmonization. At the same time, he commissioned new poems to match the music, enlisting the talents of such eminent men as Sir Walter Scott and Robert Burns . . .
> 
> . . . The 17-year correspondence between the two men was characterized by hope and exasperation, calm and storm. When Beethoven pleaded for texts, Thomson sent new melodies; when Thomson criticized the difficulty of the accompaniments -"There is no one who could . . . play four notes with one hand and three with the other at the same time" - Beethoven countered with, "I am not in the habit of rewriting my compositions" and concluded with a comment on the "meager abilities"of Thomson's public.
> 
> Their alliance, however, resulted in several volumes of songs, which include 127 settings of Welsh, Irish, and Scottish tunes, 13 English, and two Italian.


Here's a link to 168 of Beethoven's Folksong Arrangements -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ke0Y0AArNpTAdv9y6zDhsbmvd_D0 tlWm0









and a sample -


----------



## Rogerx

starthrower said:


>


One of my favorites, will give it a spin soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## Sid James

*SCHUBERT*
_Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2
Notturno
Sonatensatz
Grand Duo for Violin and Piano_
- Jean-Philippe Collard, piano; Augustin Dumay, violin; Frederic Lodeon, cello: EMI (2 discs)

*HANDEL*
_Italian Cantatas:
O come chiare e belle; Clori, mia Bella Clori; Amarilli vezzosa (I'll Duello Amaroso)_
- Patrizia Kwella, soprano; Gillian Fischer, soprano; Catherine Denley, contralto; The London Handel Orchestra; Denys Darlow: Hyperion

*ARVO PART*
_Berliner Messe
Magnificat
Summa
Cantate Domino Canticum Novum
De Profundis
The Beatitudes_
- Jurgen Petrenko, organ / Elora Festival Singers / Noel Edison: Naxos


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

arranged for violin

Rachel Podger (violin).
Second spin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Its time to relisten to these arrangements again,some of them a really nice,I like them anyway.

CD 2


----------



## Guest

*Anton Wranitzky* (June 13, 1761- August 6, 1820): Cello concerto in D minor.


----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'*
*Orchestre de Paris
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Duncan

*Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*

*Beth Gibbons
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Penderecki*

Beth Gibbons is the singer and lyricist for the band Portishead.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Franz Schubert's songs. It beggar's belief as to how much great work tumbled from his pen during those final three years, and not just the _lieder_.

17 songs from 1827, inc.

_Wolke und Quelle_ [_Cloud and Stream_] for voice and piano D896B [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner] (1827 inc.):
_Schiffers Scheidelied_ [_The Sailor's Farewell Song_] for voice and piano D910 [Text:Franz von Schober ] (1827):
_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ [_The Wedding Roast_] for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D930 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):










_Winterreise_ [_Winter Journey_] - cycle of 24 songs for voice and piano D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):










18 songs from between c.1826 and 1828, inc:

_Schwanengesang_ [_Swansong_] - collection of thirteen songs for voice and piano D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost_ [_The Pigeon Post_] D965A [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):


----------



## WildThing

*George Frideric Handel - Water Music and Music for the Royal Fireworks*

Jordi Savall: Le Concert des Nations


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: Lulu Suite
Debussy: Le Jet d'eau; 3 Ballades de Francois Villon
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu

Christine Schafer, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Jose Viana da Mota: Complete Orchestral Works

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: String Quartets Nos 3 and 4.

Panocha Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## jim prideaux

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117808
> 
> 
> *Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*
> 
> *Beth Gibbons
> Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Penderecki*
> 
> Beth Gibbons is the singer and lyricist for the band Portishead.


......her solo album is very very good as well!

in my early teens there was a copy of the Decca Eclipse Tuxen/Jensen/Danish State Radiio Symphony Sibelius recording of the 5th Symphony in my parents house-I had been given a record token by a distant relative as a Xmas present-in order to head off an embryonic interest in 'rock n roll' decisions were made as to how best to spend the record token.As this album had the Karelia Suite and Finlandia on one side it was a case of 'popular classics' and therefore deemed appropriate.However the 5th remained unlistened to until out of curiosity I played the 5th......it has remained my favourite symphony for nearly 50 years.......
today while walking the north east coast on what would best be described as a brisk day I listened again to the Segerstam/Helsinki P.O. of the 5th and 3rd and I do believe it is now my own personal favourite recording of this wonderful symphony!


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Der Alchymist" (Frohlich/cpo)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #10 (Pople/MHS)
Chopin - Three Nocturnes, Op. 9 (Arrau/Philips)
Berwald - Symphony in A [fragment] (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## Littlephrase

Paul Hindemith- The String Quartets (Amar Quartet) 








Hindemith is one of the few "great" modern composers that I've yet to warm up to. Hopefully this cycle of string quartets will help change that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 17

Ebony Concerto 
Michel Arrignon, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
Concerto in D Major for String Orchestra "Basle"
Concertino
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Greeting Prelude 'Happy Birthday'
Charles Mackerras, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Movements for Piano & Orchestra
Olli Mustonen, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Vladimir Ashkenazy
Monumentum pro Gesualdo di Venosa ad CD annum
Dennis Russell Davies, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
Instrumental Miniatures For 15 Players (1962)
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Variations (1963-64)
Aldous Huxley in memoriam
London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen
Canon on a Russian Popular Tune


----------



## Jacck

*Tchaikovsky - String Quartet no. 2+3*
Borodin Quartet


----------



## Hiawatha

Edward MacDowell - Woodland Sketches:


----------



## Hiawatha

Vítězslav Novak - In the Tatra Mountains:


----------



## Hiawatha

Josef Suk - The Ripening:


----------



## Hiawatha

York Bowen - Eventide:


----------



## millionrainbows

Interesting piano music from a Turkish composer, in the Bartok folk-music vein. I think this music could be transcribed for guitar.


----------



## Enthusiast

Milstein's lovely silvery tone helps him to give us one of the most beautiful and lyrical accounts of the Brahms. Lyricism is more the norm in the Beethoven and if anything Milstein's is less lyrical than some. It is the Brahms that is special as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911/ Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3/ Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5

Lucas Debargue.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

Kammermusik No.4,5,6 & 7


----------



## pmsummer

ROMANCES FOR SAXOPHONE
_works by_
*Gabriel Faure - Modest Mussorgsky - Sergey Rachmaninov - Maurice Ravel - Erik Satie - Igor Stravinsky - Heitor Villa-Lobos - Michel Colombier - Claude Debussy*
Branford Marsalis - soprano saxophone
The English Chamber Orchestra
Andrew Litton - director
_
CBS Masterworks Light Classics_


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Cello Concerto + Tchaikovsky Rocco Variations - Rostropovich, Boston SO, Ozawa.


----------



## Bourdon

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Paul Hindemith- The String Quartets (Amar Quartet)
> View attachment 117811
> 
> 
> Hindemith is one of the few "great" modern composers that I've yet to warm up to. Hopefully this cycle of string quartets will help change that.


You are right so I just purchased this well recieved set.
I only have his Kammermusik wich is very fine.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harold in Italy ...









Actually, mine is from this set ..


----------



## D Smith

Strauss,R: Tod und Verklarung. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll Monteux/SF. As good a performance as I've heard of Strauss's masterpiece. Excellent sound too. Highly Recommended. Siegfried is great too.


----------



## Orfeo

(Not as great as Merikanto's treatment of the same subject story, but it is very good and enjoyable on its own terms).









(Symphonies III & IV)


















(Symphonies I & II)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera was a treat.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Clarinet Concerto from this disc:


----------



## Andolink

14th century French songs and motets


----------



## WildThing

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102/1 and Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102/2*

Pierre Fournier and Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## pmsummer

ISTANPITTA! VOL. 1
_Medieval Dance_
*Anonymous and Others*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director
_with_
Glen Velez - frame drums
_
Lyrichord Discs_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - music for brass band, brass instruments, organ, piano and choir tonight.

Simpson's reputation rests almost exclusively on his eleven symphonies and fifteen string quartets but the lesser-known byways of his output from all stages of his career as represented by the three discs below make for a really rewarding, if slightly unorthodox session.

_Energy_ (1971):
_Volcano_ (1979):
_Four Temperaments_ (1983):
_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_ (1987):
_Vortex_ (1989)










Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ (1948):
_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ (1984):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Beethoven_ (1990):










_Canzona_ for brass instruments (1958):
_Media vita in morte sumus_ [_In the Midst of Life We Are in Death_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):
_Eppur si muove_ [_And Yet it Moves_] - ricercar and passacaglia for organ (1985):
_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: various tempo markings] (1988):


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: The Late String Quartets*
Quartetto Italiano

This is a fine collection of performances and the end of a particularly strong string quartet cycle. No. 13 is my favorite of this bunch. Among the main string quartets (that is, excluding the Grosse Fugue), the third movement of No. 15 is giving me the most trouble. Is there a particular recording that any of you would recommend for this one that has more excitement and less insomnia cures?


----------



## Littlephrase

bharbeke said:


> Among the main string quartets (that is, excluding the Grosse Fugue), the third movement of No. 15 is giving me the most trouble. Is there a particular recording that any of you would recommend for this one that has more excitement and less insomnia cures?


Yes, the Italiano recording takes the Dankesgesang in a meditative and slow manner. This is my preferred approach to the movement, which is probably my favorite movement in all of Beethoven, next to the Arietta. While most other recordings provide faster tempi, there's not much in terms of "excitement" with the Heiliger Dankesgesang. Try other cycles of the late SQs: Takacs, Tokyo, Borodin, Alban Berg, etc. If these still sound soporific, it's just the nature of the Lydian sections, which you either feel or you don't.


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-Violin/Cello Concertos performed by Dong Suk Kang,Tim Hugh and Paul Daniel conducting the English Northern Philharmonia.

Sibelius and Prokofiev Violin Concertos-Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Duncan

jim prideaux said:


> ......her solo album is very very good as well!
> 
> in my early teens there was a copy of the Decca Eclipse Tuxen/Jensen/Danish State Radiio Symphony Sibelius recording of the 5th Symphony in my parents house-I had been given a record token by a distant relative as a Xmas present-in order to head off an embryonic interest in 'rock n roll' decisions were made as to how best to spend the record token.As this album had the Karelia Suite and Finlandia on one side it was a case of 'popular classics' and therefore deemed appropriate.However the 5th remained unlistened to until out of curiosity I played the 5th......it has remained my favourite symphony for nearly 50 years.......
> today while walking the north east coast on what would best be described as a brisk day I listened again to the Segerstam/Helsinki P.O. of the 5th and 3rd and I do believe it is now my own personal favourite recording of this wonderful symphony!


This is a genuinely wonderful story to relate and I thank you for sharing it with us...

Having said that I've been searching through the forum to see whether or not some of my future thread ideas may have existing antecedents and in the course of said searching I was drawn to a great many of your comments as it appears that we have a fair number of shared interests and thus I rather suspect that you *did not* indeed "use the record token given by a distant relative as a Christmas present to head off an embryonic interest in rock n' roll to purchase the Decca Eclipse Tuxen/Jensen/Danish State Radio Symphony Sibelius recording of the 5th symphony" but rather used that token in fact to purchase Van Morrison's "Moondance"...

Reckon the distant relative never did find out that the attempt to head off the embryonic interest in rock n' roll was a complete and total failure, eh?

Link to complete album - "Out of Season" by Beth Gibbons and Rustin Mann (Paul Webb) -

(What is it doing here? - It's a "classic"... Who said so? - Me...)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l0Lns5MJxJfMjpELRIsHsp0QMJxHWzBIg


----------



## MusicSybarite

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Paul Hindemith- The String Quartets (Amar Quartet)
> View attachment 117811
> 
> 
> Hindemith is one of the few "great" modern composers that I've yet to warm up to. Hopefully this cycle of string quartets will help change that.


This is delightful music, wittily conceived, with personality and many quirky moments. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some grand romantic music before bedtime: Franz Schreker-Vorspiel zu einer grossen Oper Memnon. One of my newest discoveries in classical music.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Maazel/Berlin. This is an excellent, very clear account of the 8th. It won't replace Jochum or Karajan, but it does provide a sparkling landscape of this massive work which is nice for a change. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117825


*Edward Elgar*

Symphony No. 1
Elegy for strings
Sospiri for strings, piano and organ

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

recorded 1991 and 1993, this compilation issued 2002


----------



## Janspe

*O. Adámek: Follow me for violin and orchestra*
Isabelle Faust, violin
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Peter Rundel






Hearing this piece live in Helsinki later this month, played by Faust and the Helsinki Philharmonic under the baton of Susanna Mälkki. Looking forward to it very much indeed!

Sometimes one _feels_ a piece on a very deep level already during the initial encounter. This piece certainly did that to me. I think it will end up being quite an important piece of music for me.


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 Bernstein New York

Live from Salzburg summer 1959. I am particularly struck with the third movement with this mystical yearning and this recurring beat solo by different parts of the orchestra is it perfect rain drops... time... heart beats ? Just beautiful.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gould is great here, I'm glad Murakami and Ozawa spent a good whole chapter of their book talking about how great this recording is or I never would have looked into it :lol: with Leonard Bernstein and the Columbia Symphony... I know they are essentially a pick up orchestra for recording purposes, but why do they always sound incredible on these old '50s-'60s Columbia recordings? Bruno Walter's Mozart with the Columbia SO is also great.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117828


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2003


----------



## StrE3ss

Grieg Peer Gynt - Borodin Prince Igor Polovtsian Dances - Sir Thomas Beecham Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

First time listen of these two pieces


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets. Gorgeous music.









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8 Pathetique, 14 Moonlight, 23 Appasionata, 26 Les Adieux (disk one)









Schubert Quartets Quartettsatz, Quartet no 15 in G major 









Brahms String Sextets 1&2









Bruckner Symphony no 8


----------



## pmsummer

MAGNUM MYSTERIUM II
_Sacred Music 15th-20th c._
*Various Composers
Various Performers*
Ellen Holmes - curator
_
Celestial Harmonies_ via _Teldec_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; Concertos Italians

Alexandre Tharaud plays


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Cipriano de Rore - (c. 1515 - 1565)*

*Rore: Vieni dolce Himineo & Other Madrigals*

*Dario Previato (bass), Paola Cialdella (alto), Giulia Beatini (alto), Massimo Lombardi (tenor), Raffaele Giordani (tenor), Daniele Carnovich (bass), Efix Puleo (vielle), Svetlana Fomina (viola da bracchio), Sabina Colonna Preti (viola da gamba), Rossana Bertini (soprano), Giuseppe Maletto (tenor),...*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nd0iFD5aAKj5dJEcJGy7KNqu6vjJfsHVI


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 117828
> 
> 
> *Robert Schumann*
> 
> Symphonies Nos. 1-4
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Daniel Barenboim, conductor
> 
> 2003


Does Barenboim handle Schumnann well in your opinion?


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Does Barenboim handle Schumnann well in your opinion?


I like Barenboim's Schumann symphonies set. I also have the Nezet-Seguin set, and they are quite different. Nezet-Seguin uses a faster tempo and a smaller orchestra which I think several conductors have done in recent years. Barenboim takes the symphonies at a decidedly slower tempo with a larger orchestra. Both recordings have great sound quality. I think the Nezet-Seguin set is supposedly more historically accurate, but the Barenboim tempo and larger orchestra are more to my liking.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> I like Barenboim's Schumann symphonies set. I also have the Nezet-Seguin set, and they are quite different. Nezet-Seguin uses a faster tempo and a smaller orchestra which I think several conductors have done in recent years. Barenboim takes the symphonies at a decidedly slower tempo with a larger orchestra. Both recordings have great sound quality. I think the Nezet-Seguin set is supposedly more historically accurate, but the Barenboim tempo and larger orchestra are more to my liking.


I have the Nezet-Seguin set also, but Bernstein still my favorite, will try this one though, Thank you very much.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mollie John said:


> This is a genuinely wonderful story to relate and I thank you for sharing it with us...
> 
> Having said that I've been searching through the forum to see whether or not some of my future thread ideas may have existing antecedents and in the course of said searching I was drawn to a great many of your comments as it appears that we have a fair number of shared interests and thus I rather suspect that you *did not* indeed "use the record token given by a distant relative as a Christmas present to head off an embryonic interest in rock n' roll to purchase the Decca Eclipse Tuxen/Jensen/Danish State Radio Symphony Sibelius recording of the 5th symphony" but rather used that token in fact to purchase Van Morrison's "Moondance"...
> 
> Reckon the distant relative never did find out that the attempt to head off the embryonic interest in rock n' roll was a complete and total failure, eh?
> 
> Link to complete album - "Out of Season" by Beth Gibbons and Rustin Mann (Paul Webb) -
> 
> (What is it doing here? - It's a "classic"... Who said so? - Me...)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l0Lns5MJxJfMjpELRIsHsp0QMJxHWzBIg
> 
> View attachment 117823


early start today (work!) with the Walton Violin and Cello Concertos again (Kang, Hugh,Daniel and the English Northern Phil)
This is one of those Naxos CD's that really does reflect so positively on the label's ability to produce superb recordings and interpretations at minimal cost!

The 'incident' with the record token was a few years (as I recall) before I encountered Moondance.......it is odd how aspects of the 'narrative' of one's life can sometimes more easily be recounted by reference to what some might regard as ephemeral ie music.....as I typed in the post above I could then have added that (I have mentioned this in an earlier post I am sure!) years later as a father one of the great 'days out' my son and I shared was a visit to the Sibelius' house Ainola.....and oddly enough he is now an established musician.

.....and 'MJ' I can only agree about the Beth Gibbons album......problem now is that having reminded me of it I now have to find it for the car journey this morning!.....at least this will distract me from wondering about the two Schumann cycles mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, and Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40
/Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50
Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## MusicSybarite

Do some of you know the amazing _Concert champêtre_ by Francis Poulenc? Few harpsichord concertos have such a spark in its writing as this one. It's simply delightful, a real treat from the very beginning. I'm sure Poulenc had fun when wrote it. Highly recommended.


----------



## KenOC

MusicSybarite said:


> Do some of you know the amazing _Concert champêtre_ by Francis Poulenc? Few harpsichord concertos have such a spark in its writing as this one. It's simply delightful, a real treat from the very beginning. I'm sure Poulenc had fun when wrote it. Highly recommended.


Very nice indeed, and fun. It's sometimes performed on the piano, which is also good.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31

Ivo Pogorelich (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Viola Tunnard (piano), Robert Tear (tenor), Neill Sanders (horn) & Lamar Crowson (piano), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey.


----------



## Flutter

Still one of my all-time favorites.
Gérard Grisey's "Les Espaces Acoustiques"


----------



## Rogerx

Glenn Gould plays Bach: 6 Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord & 3 Sonatas for Viola da gamba & Harpsichord

Glenn Gould (piano), Jaime Laredo (violin) & Leonard Rose (cello).


----------



## Jacck

*Tchaikovsky - Maid of Orleans*
Rozhdestvensky Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Bourdon

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: The Late String Quartets*
> Quartetto Italiano
> 
> This is a fine collection of performances and the end of a particularly strong string quartet cycle. No. 13 is my favorite of this bunch. Among the main string quartets (that is, excluding the Grosse Fugue), the third movement of No. 15 is giving me the most trouble. Is there a particular recording that any of you would recommend for this one that has more excitement and less insomnia cures?


During composing, Beethoven became seriously ill in April 1825, as a result of which he was unable to work for several weeks. This is reflected in the third part (Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenden)


----------



## Duncan

MusicSybarite said:


> Do some of you know the amazing _Concert champêtre_ by Francis Poulenc? Few harpsichord concertos have such a spark in its writing as this one. It's simply delightful, a real treat from the very beginning. I'm sure Poulenc had fun when wrote it. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 117831


*Poulenc: Concert Champêtre, FP 49 - 1. Allegro molto (Live) - *






*Poulenc: Concert Champêtre, FP 49 - 2. Andante (Live) -*






*Poulenc: Concert Champêtre, FP 49 - 3. Finale (Live)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117838
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


On CD or Vinyl? 
Anyway, beautiful cover ( and recording, most important) .


----------



## Duncan

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies ; 8-9-44-47-45-11-10-12-42
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kR8fTkN5j_zOG54Vj1mx6e5RmF7LHQaTU

Saw her several times when she was a student at the University of Ottawa - when she was onstage no one else existed - every other performer faded into the background -radiated charisma...


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> On CD or Vinyl?
> Anyway, beautiful cover ( and recording, most important) .


CD! Wish I had the vinyl. I have this box set:









... where the individual CD sleeves have the original LP artwork printed on them. I loved this one so decided to share it. Really cool design.

Indeed an incredible recording. My favorite so far of this symphony (only heard a couple though, and they've all been great).


----------



## Enthusiast

A good way to wake up.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Livre 1


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony & Marche slave

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - stage works part one this afternoon.

_L'oiseau de feu_ [_The Firebird_] - ballet in two scenes (1910):
_Petrushka_ - ballet in four scenes (1911 - rev. 1946):
_Le sacre du printemps_ [_The Rite of Spring_] - ballet in two parts (1913 - rev. by 1947):










_Le Rossignol_ [_The Nightingale_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Stepan Mitussov, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):










_Les Noces_ [_The Wedding_] - ballet in two acts for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914-17 - rev. 1919-23):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bachiana*

CD 2

J. Christoph Bach: Es erhub sich ein Streit Kantate zum Michaelissonntag	
J. Christoph Bach: Ach, dass ich Wassers g'nug hätte Lamento
J. Christoph Bach: Herr, wende dich und sei mir gnädig Dialogue
J. Christoph Bach: Wie bist du denn, o Gott, in Zorn auf mich entbrannt Lamento
J. Christoph Bach: Die Furcht des Herren Kantate zu einem Ratswechsel
H. Bach: Ich danke dir, Gott Kantate zum 17. Sonntag nach Trinitatis


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn

The Hague Philharmonic, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera: Verdi after Shakespeare again but this one isn't a comedy.


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Polyxena" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #12 (Eder/Naxos)
Knecht - A Musical Portrait of Nature for Large Orchestra (Bernius/Carus)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117845


*Ernest Bloch*
- Schelomo
- From Jewish Life
- Voice in the Wildnerness

*Max Bruch*
- Kol Nidrei

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov, conductor
Natalie Clein, cello

recorded 2011


----------



## JB Henson

The Swingle Singers: "Anyone For Mozart, Bach, Vivaldi, Handel?" (1990) (compilation assembled from portions of Bach aux Baroques and Swinging Mozart)


----------



## Bourdon

*Honegger*

CD 30

Le Roi David


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Scarlatti piano sonatas.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Orfeo




----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. Excellent performance as is the entire set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Franck's Les Eloides and Symphony with the Concertgebouw conducted by Willem Van Otterloo from this.









Excellent performances - among the best.


----------



## Dimace

After some really busy days, I have again (at last) some time for your wonderful company my dear friends!

Without further delays, I come to you with two very good young pianists from the remoted 1987: The* Jaques Pasquier* from Swiss and the *Ilka Schibilak* from Germany. Jaques plays the D Dur Sonate op.10 No3 of Beethoven and Ilka the Variations Serieuses of Mendelssohn. Both works are in the frame of Parker Davis Institute 1987. * (Parke-Davis Förderpreis 1987, in LP) 
*

Here we have no collectible or a rarity but something more important for all of you are closely watching the international piano scene:* A comparison with the past!* In this LP, (and in the others of this yearly series) you can listen young talented pianist and violin players (mostly from Europe) and compare them with the talents of today. This way you have a general idea how the music goes. Do we have better young pianist today, or the guys and girls from the 80' were better?

The No of the LP is 6628353. Giving as search words the ''Parke-Davis Förderpreis 1987'', or 88, 89 etc. in Discogs you can easily and cheaply find almost all of these recordings. If someone is playing the piano or is a teacher this is a MUST buy. The students are extremely talented and are playing the music correctly and with rules. 

_* as next presentation I will have a mega rarity from a composer from Hamburg (or somewhere in the near…)! A very little known masterpiece which makes sense and put many Oratorium composers in shame. _


----------



## Enthusiast

I think it is a flawed work but it still has many powerful passages and is fun to hear sometimes. Munch does a great job on it.









(Not quite the same cover but not so different.)


----------



## pmsummer

MEXICAN BAROQUE
Responsorio Segundo, Dixit Dominus, Mass in D major
Ignacio de Jerusalem
Sol-fa de Pedro, Hieremiae Prophete lamentationes, Celebren publiquen
Manuel de Zumaya
Chanticleer
Chanticleer Sinfonia
Joseph Jennings - conductor

Teldec - Das Alte Werk


----------



## MattB

Anthony Holborne - The Teares Of The Muses 1599 (Elizabethan Consort Music Vol. II)

Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 74 & Op 132 - Alban Berg Quartet (Disc 7).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Karl Amadeus Hartmann for the first time.


----------



## flamencosketches

Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D major. Haydn Quartet, Budapest. (Interesting name for a quartet...)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - stage works part two tonight.

_Renard_ - opera/ballet in one act [Libretto: Russian folk sources] (1916):
_L'Histoire du soldat_ [_The Soldier's Tale_] - theatrical work in two parts for three speakers, violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet/trumpet, trombone and percussion [Text: Russian folk sources] (1918):










_Pulcinella_ - ballet in one act. Includes music (possibly) by Giovanni Pergolesi, Domenico Gallo, Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Carlo Ignazio Monza and Alessandro Parisotti [Texts: old operatic excerpts] (1919-20):










_Mavra_ - comic opera in one act [Libretto: Boris Kochno, after Aleksandr Pushkin] (1922):


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
*Terry Riley*
Jeroen van Veen - piano, keyboards
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Hiawatha

Howard Hanson - Symphony No 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Lars-Erik Larsson - Symphony No 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Antonin Dvořák - The Water Goblin:


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, String Quartets Op 74 & Op 132 - Alban Berg Quartet (Disc 7).
> 
> View attachment 117861


Many years ago I got interested in this quartet after reading "point counter Point "by Huxley.
In a passage Huxley pays attention to this quartet and as a result I immediately bought the recording with the Lasalle quartet.
The recordings with the Quartetto Italiano and the Alban Berg Quartet are my favorites.


----------



## Hiawatha

Hamilton Harty - With the Wild Geese:


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Piano Concerto and Haydn Variations.

Tiberghien, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## flamencosketches

Paul Hindemith: Symphony "Mathis der Maler". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony.

This is really good. Not like the Symphonic Metamorphosis at all, lacks the driving, "mechanical" rhythm of that piece and feels more organic. More like an early Romantic symphony, but with a lot of interesting coloration and some decent counterpoint at times. Anyway, I'm intrigued and will be paying closer attention to this composer.

Apparently, this symphony was constructed from an earlier opera about the painter Matthias Grünewald. Very interesting artist of the German Renaissance:


----------



## Itullian

Really enjoying this set


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117870


*Max Bruch*

Adagio (cello)
Canzone (cello)
Kol Nidrei (cello)
In memoriam (violin)
Adagio appassionato (violin)
Romanze (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Griffiths, director
Tomotada Soh, violin
Curdin Coray, cello

1992

If you haven't heard much of Bruch beyond "Scottish Fantasy," I recommend this album for some very pleasurable listening. It is one of my favorite purchases lately.


----------



## millionrainbows

Petrassi: Seconda Serenata Trio (1962). Some nice pickin' going on here.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 1 & No.2
Steven Lubin (Fortepiano), Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music*

This set has been sat on my shelf for a while unopened and it's time to remedy this. The Hogwood Symphony Cycle is the one which made the "authentic instrument" and "HIP" approach to Beethoven actually sound interesting to me.

I've found the Fortepiano equally as enjoyable and in some instances preferable from the moment I first heard it in the solo works of Beethoven and subsequently Mozart, Haydn and Mendelssohn thanks to Ronald Brautigam.

It will be interesting to hear how Beethoven's Concertos sound under Hogwood & the AofAM with Steven Lubin on the Fortepiano. I think it will likely impress if the performance of the Symphonies are any indication.


----------



## Malx

Leonard Bernstein's individual take on Schumann's symphonies with the Vienna PO are well worth hearing, tonight its Symphony No 1 - a thoroughly enjoyable performance.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Leonard Bernstein's individual take on Schumann's symphonies with the Vienna PO are well worth hearing, tonight its Symphony No 1 - a thoroughly enjoyable performance.
> 
> View attachment 117872


My favorite cycle.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Something nice and relaxing to end this evenings listening.

Vladimir Horowitz playing Haydn's Piano Sonata Hob XVI:49 from this disc:


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern. Luxuriously played with love and affection, one of the best 2nds I've heard. Skrowaczewski takes his time, especially in the first movement, because who wants to rush through Brahms. Very recommended as is his 3rd. The sound is great too.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Sheer beauty.


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117862
> 
> 
> Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D major. Haydn Quartet, Budapest. (Interesting name for a quartet...)


"You and I remember Budapest very differently." /Jeremy Renner

I'm continuing the baryton trios of Haydn by the Esterhazy Ensemble. No. 90 and No. 104 are both impressive representatives of the genre.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, cond. 1971
Venue: Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin
Japanese CD from 2008


----------



## StrE3ss

Pierre Cochereau









Pierre Cochereau / Herbert von Karajan









Superb album


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentlemen, It's a great pleasure to let you you know what I'm listening *Capilla Flamenca Utendal|De Monte splitt motets album* wow I truly mean wow, this album is great 10|10, don't contradict me music iis science, therefore and thus, I, Capilla Flamenca is a ''force Majeure'' ensemble , I heard there Non-PaPa works ,now this awesome split of later Franco-Flemish School of Burgundy finest exponent of there era 17TH century, wow major.You own to you're self to listen to this one the Motets are very well done.Hail Capilla Flamenca , a splendid & skill ensemble.

Later on I mayy re-diiscover all Scelsi work in a modern warp zoning era from renaissance to modern days.I llike to zap between era, have a wonderfull night from cooast to coast usa and canada, europe, japan ect..


----------



## haydnguy

Mailman came today.....


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## Itullian

Pinnock knows how to do HIP..
He doesn't rob the music of its beauty or grandeur


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance composers - *









*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina -( c. 1525 - 1594)*

*Palestrina Volume 7*

*The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k6myHeQ6tWktD34JrvOpdHl3fFvaCSvcE


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Flutter

Some Ginastera


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Graener: Works for Piano Trio/ Theodor-Storm-Musik, Op. 93 for Piano Trio & Baritone

Albrecht Poehl (baritone)

Hyperion-Trio.


----------



## haydnguy

*Prokofiev*

Neeme Jarvi
Scottish National Orchestra

Disk 2:
Symphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 44
Symphony No. 4 in C Major, Op. 47 - (Original 1930 version)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor 'Wagner Symphony'

Bernard Haitink - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Recorded: 1963-10-02
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Messa di Gloria

José Carreras (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers/ Claudio Scimone


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-1st Piano Concerto and Haydn Variations.
> 
> Tiberghien, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


By some coincidence I got up early today and that is the record I listened to. Not a barnstorming account of the Brahms but very satisfying and a lovely Haydn Variations.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov", Vladimir Jurowski.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman (violin)*

*Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman (violin)*

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
*Philharmonia Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Vladimir Spivakov (violin)*

*Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45*
*Philharmonia Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Duncan

*Shakespeare Songs
*
*Ian Bostridge (tenor), Antonio Pappano (piano), Elizabeth Kenny (lute), Adam Walker (flute), Lawrence Power (viola), Michael Collins (clarinet)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven,Chopin & Ravel*

To start the day musically.....


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - stage works part three this morning/early afternoon.

_Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts, after the play by Sophocles [Libretto: Jean Cocteau] (1927):










_Apollon musagète_ [_Apollo, Leader of the Muses_] - ballet in two scenes (1928 - rev. 1947):










_Perséphone_ - 'mélodrame' in three parts for speaker, soloists, chorus and orchestra [Libretto: André Gide] (1933):










_Le Baiser de la fée_ [_The Fairy's Kiss_] - ballet in one act (1928 - rev. 1950):
_Jeu de cartes_ [_Card Game_] - ballet 'in three deals' (1936-37):


----------



## Dimace

OK! While I'm enjoying (after five stressful days) my Kaffee and reading your nice preferences / suggestions and presentations (already very exited from* eljr / Prokofiev / Järvi*, MANY THANKS!!!) I decided to bring some heresy (more precisely something to doubt about) to my presentation and (after) to our conversation.

*The No7, Rue de Valmy at Nantes is known to the guys love the so called historical recordings.* *Michel Bernstein and his ARCANA* (sister of Auvidis Astree) gave us some of the BEST, writing music history. Behind these attempts were hiding two men: Le Grand Editeur (Michel) and the GREAT pianist* Paul Badura-Skoda!*

To be honest with you, I must tell you something: If we could restrict the boundaries of music to Beethoven and Schubert, Paul would be the best pianist in the human history. No doubts here! He has played all the works of these two composers hundreds of times (with Beethoven maybe thousand) and he has developed unique techniques and esthetical approaches for them. Yesterday, I decided to listen his Schubert Sonatas (the 5th Tome) from his series ''Les Sonates pour Le Pianoforte sur instruments d' epoque.'' (en Fa m et un Re M) I had many years to listen someone to play them with historical instrument (last time I was student in the conservatory, with Beethoven sonatas) and what I can tell you is that I was disappointed! Not with the performance of the Paul. This is of extra class. With the sound of this FFFFFFing instruments! (Hammerflügeln von Donar Schöfftos 1810 and Conrad Graf von 1824) So dry! So unnatural! So tone restricted! So emotionless! Schuberts music was dying in front of my ears... (sic) so loudly that after circa 20 min. I switched off my HiFi.

Ja! I know! Schubert and Beethoven were using these instruments. They conquered the universe with them. Were really so bad? Were really so dry? Were really so soulless? I (as I have written) don't listen historic instruments and performances. I generally don't have an idea about them. My historical piano experience is also limited and now, after my yesterday experience, I have the impression I lost nothing because I kept them outside of my musical life.

*Despite all these, the Paul Series are SUPER rarities, Super Collectibles, real music treasures! * Here is what I listened yesterday. Any different opinions are welcome!


----------



## Hiawatha

Henri Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No 5:


----------



## Hiawatha

Julius Conus - Violin Concerto:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rosy Wertheim - Sonatina for Cello and Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henriëtte Bosmans - Sonata for Cello and Piano:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello).


----------



## TheGazzardian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem in D Minor, K 626
Neville Marriner, Academy of St Martins in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Septets

The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Vasks

A Requiem by Joonas Kokkonen


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> I have the Nezet-Seguin set also, but Bernstein still my favorite, will try this one though, Thank you very much.


Roger,

I'll be interested to hear what you think of Barenboim's Schumann symphonies. Is your favorite by Bernstein with New York or Vienna? I've been thinking about getting the one with Vienna.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117890


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke
Waldszenen
Arabeske
Kinderszenen

Klára Würtz, piano

recorded 1999 and 2007, issued 2014


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger,
> 
> I'll be interested to hear what you think of Barenboim's Schumann symphonies. Is your favorite by Bernstein with New York or Vienna? I've been thinking about getting the one with Vienna.


I did not buy the Barenboim yet, looking around if I can borrow it from someone, from the two Bernstein's, I do like the Vienna the most, good recorded and clear sound , the N.Y are good, but I prefer the Vienna just for the sound.
Erratum: Muti also recorded them with the Vienna, also very good. They use to be on Philips , no idea if they still exist.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Yesterday, my Henze symphony collection arrived. So, today it's Henze-day. Am listening to 1,2,6,7,9,10. First acquaintance. Great recording and very happy with this set. Strange, it was only released in 2015 by a German label, but already extremely hard to find in Europe. They obviously don't want to sell as many copies as they can


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonata No.14 "Moonlight "


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539/ Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574/ Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545/ Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538/ Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536/ Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547/ Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546/
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima


----------



## Bourdon

*Krommer*


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## WildThing

*Johannes Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem*

Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Prokofiev Sym. No. 5 & Stravinsky Le Sacre du Printemps
BPO/Herbert von Karajan
44k/16b FLAC file ripped from CD

This is my first exposure to Prokofiev and Stravinsky. I am enjoying the Prokofiev quite a bit. I haven't yet gotten to HvK's infamous Rite of Spring. The sound is quite lovely on this recording, however.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kristian Bezuidenhout playing Mendelssohn piano concerto no. 2 with the Freiburger Barockorchester and Heras-Casado. New recording released 19th of April.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have spent most of the day on trains or in a meeting. My listening via iPod on the trains included ...

I haven't always enjoyed Harnoncourt's Mozart but this is a good one:









I always thought I hated Norrington until I came across this excellent set:









Harnoncourt's 3rd Suite has long been a strong personal favourite and it sill amazes me:


----------



## 13hm13

Almost 9hrs!!
British Music Collection - Edward Elgar

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Kyung Wha Chung (violin), Peter Pears, Yvonne Minton, John Shirley-Quirk, Della jones (mezzo-soprano), Alison Hagley (soprano), Bryn Terfel (bass)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Elglish Chamber Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra,...
Release Date: 29th Nov 2002
Catalogue No: E4732492
Label: Decca
Series: British Music Collection
Length: 8 hours 50 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

This was on KUSC some time back. Never heard of the composer but liked what I heard.








Vandini: Sonate per violoncello e continuo / Montacci, Bologna Baroque

Release Date: 01/05/2018 
Label: Tactus Catalog #: 692202 
Composer: Antonio Vandini 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bologna Baroque 
Number of Discs: 1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Walton-Violin/Cello Concertos performed by Dong Suk Kang,Tim Hugh and Paul Daniel conducting the English Northern Philharmonia.
> 
> Sibelius and Prokofiev Violin Concertos-Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


both again this evening.....cannot speak too highly of the Walton concertos and this is my favourite recording of the Sibelius.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117904


Quintets for Piano & Winds

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Quintet in E flat major
- Adagio in C minor

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Quintet in E flat major

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet
Stephen Hough, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto. Beethoven, Concerto No. 5
*

I like the way Schoenberg comes off. It's different from the Boulez recording with (who is it, Serkin).

I'm starting the Emperor Concerto. I don't know what to think so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Piano sonata No.14 "Moonlight "


I really like that box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Orchestral Suite No. 1*

I don't know this piece, so I don't know how "officially good" the interpretation is, but to my ears, it is well recorded and well done.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## atsizat

It is played in such a melancholic way.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - fourth and final part of his stage works tonight and tomorrow morning, although I don't have _The Flood_, Stravinsky's final opera which was written for TV in 1962.

_Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947):










_The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts, after the artwork of William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1950-51):










_Circus Polka (composed for a Young Elephant)_ - orchestral piece for ballerinas and elephants (1942):
_Scènes de ballet_ - dance movements suite (1944):
_Agon_ - ballet in four scenes (1957):


----------



## Dimace

atsizat said:


> It is played in such a melancholic way.


I don't like Vivaldi and his Seasons, but this movement is from extra class. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I really like that box set.


I know,I know.......,its sad that the pianoconcertos KV 450 & kV488 are not included.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sonata in F
*


----------



## Joe B

Several hours in the car today accompanied by these gentlemen:


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his "O", "Tryst", "Magnificat", and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONETTA
_16c. Canzoni & Instrumental Dances_
*Various and mostly Anonymous*
The King's Noyse
with Paul O'Dette - lute
David Douglass - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Fancy Free*

I've always wanted to hear this but never got around to it. It was a nice surprise to find it in this box set.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 3-5; 7-9








3 & 4 today


----------



## Joe B

Disc 8 of 9 - Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## Dimace

I see again a lot of Beethoven and mainly Sonatas! You like the Greatest's Sonatas, my dear friends, and this is VERY good. We are speaking for the most important works in the piano history. What I noticed from your presentations is a preference to big names. (Solomon, Fischer, Kempf etc.) Everything is perfect with these guys. But, here is my question, what happens with other pianists with an extra expertise in the composer? You know very well (from my Liszt posts) that are certain pianists with specialization to certain composers. Pianists they mainly perform Bach, Beethoven, Schumann etc. These pianists are the BEST (in most occasions...) and I believe we have to pay attention to them.

Today I'm coming to you with a Beethoven Sonatas set of the EXTRA/EXTRA/EXTRA CLASS! So luxurious, so perfect, so unique and beautiful. The moment you open the box, you want to eat the content. Such a SUPER production!!! And the performer?

*ROBERT SILVERMAN*, ladies and gentlemen!  The Canadian hawk, the Montreal glorious son, the great teacher, the complete Beethoven performer!

Robert is giving the Greatest another dimension! He is singing to the Greatest (not like Glenn) with perfect phrasing and pedal. He produces a new level of sonority and drives the melody to a new heights! He isn't aggressive and stormy like Annie. he isn't deserve like Kempf. He doesn't bring so many details like Daniel. He isn't so moody, like Salomon. He isn't so Beethovenian like Arturo. He is something else:* A poet, who imagines the Greatest from an another view. And this view has a name: Distance! *Robert has a very perimetrical view. (for this reason I called him hawk) He puts the composer in the center of his gnostical circle and he, from the perimeter, watches every aspect of his music. After, very effectively, attacks to the core of his music, gently, with great knowledge and respect.

To write that you must have these recordings is an undervalue. I believe (ask your Canadian friends) that any collection without Silverman is a no collection. It is like you have a car without a motor. The value of this collection is monitoring to the price. It will cost you 3X more than any other good collection. But, it is better not to buy something else and save money for this one.









_*I just saw, that is one copy in Ebay USA at 176 USD. This price isn't OK for a used box (It is OK for a new) I suggest something around the 100 USD for a VG+ or Mint- condition._ If someone already has this box, I want to listen his/her opinion, because we are speaking for a TREASURE!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor/ String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Igor Stravinsky - fourth and final part of his stage works tonight and tomorrow morning, although I don't have _The Flood_, Stravinsky's final opera which was written for TV in 1962.
> 
> _Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts, after the artwork of William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1950-51):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Circus Polka (composed for a Young Elephant)_ - orchestral piece for ballerinas and elephants (1942):
> _Scènes de ballet_ - dance movements suite (1944):
> _Agon_ - ballet in four scenes (1957):











*Stravinsky: The Flood & Mass*

*Laurence Harvey (Narrator), Sebastian Cabot (Noah), Elsa Lanchester (Noah's Wife), John Reardon & Robert Oliver (God), Richard Robinson (Satan), Gregg Smith Singers
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Columbia Symphony Chorus, Igor Stravinsky
*
Link to complete album - *
*


----------



## 13hm13

Benjamin Frankel - Queensland Symphony Orchestra • Werner Andreas Albert ‎- Complete Symphonies
Label:
cpo ‎- 999 661-2
Format:
4 × CD, Album, Box 
Country:
Germany
Released:
2002


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Flutter

Got some Stravinsky on


----------



## WildThing

*Tomaso Albinoni - Concertos, Op. 9*

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios- Hob.XV:20-21-22-23.

Beaux Arts Trio .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

One of my first CD purchases (1986?), this performance is notable for Kremer playing against himself in a multi-session recording. 
J.S. Bach* - Gidon Kremer, Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields* ‎- Double Concerto • The Violin Concertos
Credits
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
Conductor - Gidon Kremer
Liner Notes [German] - Lothar Hoffmann-Erbrecht
Orchestra - Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields*
Photography By - Gerald Zugmann
Soloist, Violin [Ⅰ & Ⅱ] - Gidon Kremer
1983 Digital Recording


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Fortunio

Thierry Dran (Fortunio), Gilles Cachemaille (Clavaroche), Michel Trempont (Maitre Andre), Rene Schirrer (Guillaume), Colette Alliot-Lugaz (Jacqueline), Franci Dudziak (Landry), Patrick Rocca (Maitre Subtil) & Michel Fockenoy (D'Azincort)

Choeurs et Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon
John Eliot Gardiner comducting


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today.....

*Guillaume Lekeu *(1879-1894)

Music for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Bruno Monteiro, violin
Miguel Rocha, cello
Joao Paulo Santos, piano

Recording June/July 2018










*Dvorak *(1841-1904)

The Cello Works

Daniel Muller-Schott, cello
Robert Kulek, Piano
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Michael Sanderling, conducting


----------



## Duncan

*Complete Secular Music*

*Composed By - Johannes Ockeghem
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*









*Secular Works*

*Composed By - Matteo Da Perugia
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*


----------



## Hiawatha

Joseph Jongen - Aquarelles pour Violon et Piano : I. Légende Naïve:


----------



## Hiawatha

Miloslav Kabeláč - Eight Inventions for Percussion:


----------



## Rogerx

Hiawatha said:


> Joseph Jongen - Aquarelles pour Violon et Piano : I. Légende Naïve:


I have that CD, must dig it up, thanks.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jaroslav Ježek - Bugatti Step:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Maurizio Pollini (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Hiawatha

Joaquín Rodrigo - Concierto Heroico:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> I have that CD, must dig it up, thanks.


Excellent - thank you.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> I have that CD, must dig it up, thanks.


And I'll have to buy it :lol:

It goes extremely well with Debussy piano music, when you don't want a Debussy chamber music. I've just listened to that piece after l'Isle joyeuse. Really excellent


----------



## Joe B

Alexander Lazarev leading the Orchestre De Chambre de Lausanne in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 14":


----------



## Enthusiast

Some slightly historical Brahms. Lovely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Igor Stravinsky this afternoon - piano and chamber works.

_Piano-Rag-Music_ (1919):
_Chorale_ (1920):
_Les cinq doigts_ - eight pieces (1920-21):
Three movements from the ballet _Petrushka_ (orig. 1910-11 - arr. 1921):
Piano Sonata (1924):
_Serenade_ (1925):
_Tango_ (1940):










_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):
Sonata for two pianos (1943-44):
_Élégie_ for solo viola (1944):










Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_ for violin, clarinet, and piano (1919):
_Three Pieces_ for clarinet (1919):
Octet for flute, clarinet in B-flat/clarinet in A, two bassoons, trumpet in C, trumpet in A, tenor trombone and bass trombone (1923):
_Pastorale_ for wordless voice and piano - arr. for violin, oboe, cor anglais, clarinet and bassoon (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933):
Concerto for two pianos (1935):
Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 9

Zoltán Kocsis
L'Isle Joyeuse, L. 106
Arabesques, L. 66
Tarantelle Styrienne 
Masques
La plus que lente, L.121
Valse
Tamás Vásáry
Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Page d'album, L. 133 (Pour l'oeuvre du "Vêtement du Blessé)
Philippe Cassard
Piano Trio No.1 In G Major, L.3
Joachim Trio
Première Rhapsodie, L. 116
Reginald Kell, Joel Rosen
Petite Pièce for Clarinet and Piano
Reginald Kell, Brooks Smith


----------



## Jacck

*Dvorak - Symphony No.5 in F major*
Václav Neumann


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117921


*Franz Schubert*

Four Impromptus, D899
Four Impromptus, D935

Radu Lupu, piano

recorded 1982, remastered 1999


----------



## millionrainbows

Getting out some vinyl. I bought a second copy of Complete Webern on Columbia Special Products, on 4 LPs (mono only), conducted by Robert Craft and featuring the very special high soprano Marni Nixon on the songs. This was recorded in Hollywood, in 1954. If you have a turntable, and like Webern, you should hear this.

I like the recording. Done in a studio, there is absolutely no reverb on this. Totally dry. This is noticeable on choral parts, like Entfliechten Kaehnen, op. 2. The Five Songs op. 3 & 4 are gems, especially under this "dry" microscope.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart symphonies from this set - the lovely 21, 22, 24 and 25. Plenty of life in the performances. Who says the young Mozart didn't write masterpieces?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonata No.23 "Appasionata "
Piano sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier "


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Overture to "Prince Kohlmsky" (Svetlanov/Regis)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Quintet for Piano & Winds (Panhofer/Decca Eloquence)
Borodin - Symphony #3 (Gunzenhauser/Naxos)*


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## Enthusiast

This set was praised greatly when it came out but although it certainly has its moments there is something missing for me. Whatever, I listened to 38 and 39 and greatly enjoyed the former.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Here is big-boned Beethoven recorded live. This isn't a HIP recording in the Classical style; one reviewer called it rather a series of blocks of sound. Coming into it with the blocks of sound concept, this is another interpretation to add to my collection of Beethoven piano concerto cycles.


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák - Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33*
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite/ Prokofiev: Cinderella - Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 102
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite/ Three Movements from Petrushka

Alexander Ullman (piano)


----------



## Jacck

*Harpsichord Music from England, Spain & Portugal*
Zuzana Růžičková


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 2

Sonata K296,K376,K377 & K378


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117942


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Enrico Onofri, violin

recorded 1993, reissued 2016


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Wölfl, Pratum Integrum Orchestra ‎- The Symphonies
Label:
Caro Mitis ‎- CM 0022005
Format:
SACD, Album, Hybrid, Multichannel 
Country:
Europe
Released:
2005
Joseph Wölfl
Profile:
Born at Salzburg on December 24, 1773. Died in Great Marylebone Street, London, on the 21st of May 1812. 
Wölfl was an Austrian pianist and composer. He studied music under Leopold Mozart and Michael Haydn.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera ....


----------



## apricissimus

eljr said:


>


What is that? What's on it?


----------



## Enthusiast

We don't hear that much of Monica Huggett but I have long had a liking for her set (as leader of Ensemble Sonnerie) of Bach suites. I listened to the 3rd and 4th suites - both without brass: there is so much life in them so they are hard to resist.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Othmar Schoeck. String Quartet No.2. Here's the Allegretto Tranquillo:


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Mozart symphonies from this set - the lovely 21, 22, 24 and 25. Plenty of life in the performances. *Who says the young Mozart didn't write masterpieces?
> *
> View attachment 117928


I know a guy here, is saying such nonsense... :lol: But I will not reveal his name, because he's a good guy and he loves you all. Happy listening, my dearest!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky's songs and choral works - part one of two tonight.

_Favn I Pastushka_ [_Faun and Shepherdess_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1907):
_Three Japanese Lyrics_ for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Yamabe no Akahito/Minamoto no Masazumi/Ki no Tsurayuki] (1912-13):
_Pribaoutki_ [_Pleasant Songs_] - four songs for voice, four woodwinds, and four strings [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914): 
_Berceuses du chat_ [_Cat's Cradle Songs_] - four songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1916):
_Trois petites chansons_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and small orchestra [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1913 - arr. 1930):










_Zvezdoliki_ [_The Star-Faced One_] for male choir and orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1912):
_Otche Nash_ [_Pater Noster_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1926 - rev. in Latin 1949):
_Credo_ [_Veruyu_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1932 - rev. in Latin 1949 and again in Slavonic 1964):
_Bogoroditse Dyevo_ [_Ave Maria_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1934 - rev. in Latin 1949):
_Babel_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Moses_] (1944):
_Mass_ for mixed choir, cor anglais, two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, and three trombones (1944-48):










_Symphony of Psalms_ for mixed chorus and orchestra (1930 - rev. 1948):


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


>


These are good collectibles. (I didn't listen them to have opinion for the music) Well done!


----------



## Andolink

Enthusiast said:


> Monica Huggett (even many of her Quatuor Mosaiques CDs


Monica Huggett...Quatuor Mosaiques???


----------



## Andolink

* Michael Quell* (b.1960): Chamber Music


----------



## WildThing

*Christoph Willibald Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride*

Marc Minkowski: Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Enthusiast

Andolink said:


> Monica Huggett...Quatuor Mosaiques???


My bad. I don't know where I got that from but I have long thought it was her quartet. I have corrected my post. Thank you!


----------



## JB Henson

Antal Dorati conducts Kodaly and Bartok
Dorati: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra,1956


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Liszt*
_Franz Liszt Symphonic Poems Volume I_

_Les Preludes -- Symphonic Poem No. 3	
Tasso: Lamento E Trionfo -- Symphonic Poem No. 2	
Ce Qu'on Entend Sur La Montagne ("Bergsymphonie") -- Symphonic Poem No. 1
Prometheus -- Symphonic Poem No. 5	
Festklänge -- Symphonic Poem No. 7	
Mazeppa -- Symphonic Poem No. 6	
Héroïde Funébre -- Symphonic Poem No. 8_

Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur
Musical Heritage Society
2-CD box

From the Liner Notes:

The main theme of the work corresponds directly in its force to the character of the antique Mythos and appears again in the concluding section as a triumphal coda. In between there is a fugue, which confirms Liszt as a complete master of polyphonic writing; the sixteenth-note group of its theme is closely related to the Prometheus motive. The composer spoke of the basic idea of his Prometheus when he said "Let us formulate new thinking in old verses!. This rule for me showed me the way to musical clarity and symmetry."

These lines clearly shed another light on the rich polyphonic structure of the score: the "old verses" of a fugue give expression to new thoughts, whose spokesman is Prometheus. Barely 60 years later, the Russian composer Alexander Scriabin turned his attention to the antique mythos; in his _Promethee-Le poeme, du feu_, Prometheus appears as a symbol of mankind, who breaks the chains of tradition and strives "towards new shores."


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Forsooth

millionrainbows said:


> Getting out some vinyl. I bought a second copy of Complete Webern on Columbia Special Products, on 4 LPs (mono only), conducted by Robert Craft and featuring the very special high soprano Marni Nixon on the songs. This was recorded in Hollywood, in 1954. If you have a turntable, and like Webern, you should hear this.
> 
> I like the recording. Done in a studio, there is absolutely no reverb on this. Totally dry. This is noticeable on choral parts, like Entfliechten Kaehnen, op. 2. The Five Songs op. 3 & 4 are gems, especially under this "dry" microscope.


Thanks!  I was unaware of soprano Marni Nixon, but she was quite a singer who never got the credit she deserved. "For those who think film superstars such as Deborah Kerr, Natalie Wood, and Audrey Hepburn possessed not only powerhouse dramatic talents but amazing singing voices as well...think again. Kerr's Anna in The King and I (1956), Natalie's Maria in West Side Story (1961), and Audrey's Eliza in My Fair Lady (1964) were all dubbed by the amazing Marni Nixon, and nowhere in the credits will you find that fact."


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Today's opera ....
> 
> View attachment 117945


Listened to this opera yesterday on my commute to and from work. No clue who was conducting, who was performing, or what was going on in the story line (just found it on Youtube, full opera, looked like an older-ish movie version). Anyway, totally loved it. The music was absolutely amazing. I am looking into Kleiber's DG recording with the Staatskapelle Dresden and I like the samples I heard.

How is Harnoncourt's? I'm not familiar with his work with modern instrument orchestras.

Current listening:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Léon* *Minkus: La Bayadére (Orchestrated by John Lanchberry)
Richard Bonynge & the English Chamber Orchestra*

Presently I'm only listening to Act 1 to night. The music is excellent as is Lanchberry's orchestration.

Not a Work I am especially familiar with but I am really the work so far.


----------



## canouro

*Graun, Krebs & Telemann: Oboe Concertos*
Heinz Holliger, Camerata Bern


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: The Complete Symphonies








Symphony 1, 4 & 8


----------



## Itullian

Picked this up on sale at Presto.
It's excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
Ralph Vaughan Williams
GYMNOPÉDIES NOS. 1 AND 3
*Erik Satie*
ADAGIO FOR STRINGS
*Samuel Barber*
PAVANE
*Gabriel Fauré*
IRISH TUNE FROM COUNTY DERRY
*Percy Grainger*
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## flamencosketches

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique. Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

This symphony is totally insane :lol: reminds me a lot of some Mahler, if he was an early 19th century Frenchman.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> I see again a lot of Beethoven and mainly Sonatas! You like the Greatest's Sonatas, my dear friends, and this is VERY good. We are speaking for the most important works in the piano history. What I noticed from your presentations is a preference to big names. (Solomon, Fischer, Kempf etc.) Everything is perfect with these guys. But, here is my question, what happens with other pianists with an extra expertise in the composer? You know very well (from my Liszt posts) that are certain pianists with specialization to certain composers. Pianists they mainly perform Bach, Beethoven, Schumann etc. These pianists are the BEST (in most occasions...) and I believe we have to pay attention to them.
> 
> Today I'm coming to you with a Beethoven Sonatas set of the EXTRA/EXTRA/EXTRA CLASS! So luxurious, so perfect, so unique and beautiful. The moment you open the box, you want to eat the content. Such a SUPER production!!! And the performer?
> 
> *ROBERT SILVERMAN*, ladies and gentlemen!  The Canadian hawk, the Montreal glorious son, the great teacher, the complete Beethoven performer!
> 
> Robert is giving the Greatest another dimension! He is singing to the Greatest (not like Glenn) with perfect phrasing and pedal. He produces a new level of sonority and drives the melody to a new heights! He isn't aggressive and stormy like Annie. he isn't deserve like Kempf. He doesn't bring so many details like Daniel. He isn't so moody, like Salomon. He isn't so Beethovenian like Arturo. He is something else:* A poet, who imagines the Greatest from an another view. And this view has a name: Distance! *Robert has a very perimetrical view. (for this reason I called him hawk) He puts the composer in the center of his gnostical circle and he, from the perimeter, watches every aspect of his music. After, very effectively, attacks to the core of his music, gently, with great knowledge and respect.
> 
> To write that you must have these recordings is an undervalue. I believe (ask your Canadian friends) that any collection without Silverman is a no collection. It is like you have a car without a motor. The value of this collection is monitoring to the price. It will cost you 3X more than any other good collection. But, it is better not to buy something else and save money for this one.
> 
> View attachment 117911
> 
> 
> _*I just saw, that is one copy in Ebay USA at 176 USD. This price isn't OK for a used box (It is OK for a new) I suggest something around the 100 USD for a VG+ or Mint- condition._ If someone already has this box, I want to listen his/her opinion, because we are speaking for a TREASURE!


I listened to his CD of the Pathetique, Waldstein, and No. 28, and I loved all three. On Amazon and Spotify, he seems to only have four CDs of the sonatas. The 32-sonata set is not available in physical or digital format. If anyone sees the whole set somewhere for US residents, please speak up!


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss, Wiener Philharmoniker, Karajan* ‎- Also Sprach Zarathustra - Till Eulenspiegel - Don Juan
Label:
Decca/London Records ‎- 448 582-2
Format: CD, Compilation, Remastered, Stereo


----------



## Andolink

*David Matthews*: _Symphony No. 4, Op. 52_
East of England Orchestra/Malcolm Nabarro


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> I listened to his CD of the Pathetique, Waldstein, and No. 28, and I loved all three. On Amazon and Spotify, he seems to only have four CDs of the sonatas. The 32-sonata set is not available in physical or digital format. If anyone sees the whole set somewhere for US residents, please speak up!


Your lucky day, despite I have already written that is one copy available on E-Bay. Go and grab it (it is from LA) but tell the guy that you give him not more than 150 USD.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Beethoven-c...rman-on-Orpheum-10-Audiophile-CD/163514975037


----------



## StrE3ss

Vaughan Williams - Orchestral Works
Sir Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Sonata No. 1 In B Minor, BWV 1014
Sonata No. 3 In E Major, BWV 1016
Sonata No. 2 In A Major, BWV 1015
Sonata No. 5 In F Minor, BWV 1018
Sonata No. 4 In C Minor, BWV 1017
Sonata No. 6 In G Major, BWV 1019

Leonid Kogan - violin, Karl Richter - piano

Number of Discs: 2
Label: Denon/COLUMBIA JAPAN


----------



## eljr

apricissimus said:


> What is that? What's on it?


Track listings at bottom of page.

https://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Audi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C3NPH82DJV16YVZHSR70


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner Symphony No. 9 in D minor
Artist(s): Zubin Mehta conducts the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Producer: Erik Smith / Engineer: Gordon Parry
Recorded at Sofiensaal, Vienna / May 3-7, 1965

Really love this performance


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117964


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sinfonia concertante
Concerto for two pianos

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown, director

recorded 1995 and 1996, remastered 2009


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...

Bridge Across the Pyrenees: Flute Concertos

Joaquin *Rodrigo*
Concierto Pastoral (for flute and orchestra, 1978)

Francois *Borne*
Fantaisie Brillante Sur Des Airs de Carmen
(arranged for flute and orchestra by Giancarlo Chiaramello)

Jacques *Ibert*
Concerto for flute and orchestra(1934)

These are modern pieces with excellent performance and sound.

Sharon Bezaley, violin

Sharon Bezaley is the wife of BIS Records founder Robert von Bahr.










]


----------



## philoctetes

Found this on Spotify, started it and left the room. Came back and Tye's O Lux is playing. One of my favorite pieces for viols.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4
*

I don't know how this will turn out, but the first movement is nice, with lightness of touch and not much jarring contrast.


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius; Symphony No.1, Karelia Suite
Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy ‎- 
Decca ‎- 414 534-2, CD, Album, UK, 1986.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Orlande de Lassus - (c. 1530 - 1594)*

*Lasso: Lagrime di San Pietro*

*Gallicantus, Gabriel Crouch (director)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D96

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Strauss, Ein Heldenleben Op. 40 (A Hero's Life), Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO, recorded 1959. Excellent sound. I'm finally "getting" Karajan. He shows restraint at the end here. I'm listening to Siegfried Idyll later. Goodwill, $1.99, still sealed.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*
Piano Concerto No. 15 in B Flat Major, KV450
Symphony in B Flat Major, KV anH. 8

*Schumann*
Piano Concerto in A Minor. Op. 54

CD #2 of 10-CD boxed set
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano

Hermann Scherchen, conductor
Recorded June 21, 1956


----------



## 13hm13

Hard to find, but the tone poem "Havet sjunger" is worth a listen...









Ture Rangstrom: Haxorna & Divertimento Elegiaco

Karin Ingebäck (soprano), Bernt Lysell (violin)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Koivula, Leif Segerstam, Niklas Willén

Release Date: 17th May 2004
Catalogue No: PSCD712
Label: Phono Suecia
Series: Modern Classics
Length: 64 minutes

Composers
Rangström, Anders Johan Ture (1884-1947)
Works
Rangström: Divertimento elegiaco for string orchestra
Rangström: Havet sjunger
Rangström: Haxorna (The Witches)
Rangström: Violin Partita in B minor

Sample ...


----------



## Duncan

*Requiem - The Pity of War*

*Mahler - Stephan - Butterworth - Weill
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Sir Antonio Pappano (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n5cZW2uLJKeTzY-fsfeQ-iS3KWlrYPB1s


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> Strauss, Ein Heldenleben Op. 40 (A Hero's Life), Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO, recorded 1959. Excellent sound. I'm finally "getting" Karajan. He shows restraint at the end here. I'm listening to Siegfried Idyll later. Goodwill, $1.99, still sealed.
> 
> View attachment 117970


Good bargain, I still have the original vinyl.


----------



## agoukass

Britten: Cello Symphony 

Mstislav Rostropovich
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Die Götterdämmerung: Brunnhilde's Immolation_
_Tristan And Isolde: Prelude and Liebestod_

Eileen Farrell soprano
Boston Symphony
Charles Munch conducting

RCA Vinyl, LP 
Reissue, 1975

From the Liner Notes:

No composer for the theater has equaled Wagner as a master of climax: none has been able to meet a final curtain as Wagner did. With Wagner, climax is altitude, a great blaze of tonal splendor, reached by a long-mounting tension. His constructive skill is not the deepest secret of his magic, for the subject, the thesis, was always the motivating force with him, and his conclusion was the summit, the fullest eloquence of that thesis. The close of _Götterdämmerung_ is the grandest, the most overwhelming of them all, for it is the summation of _The Ring of the Nebelung_, the musical narrative that has extended through a panorama of four dramas. Only the last scene of _Tristan and Isolde_ has, by exception, a pianissimo curtain. The "Love-Death" nevertheless has its peak of intense exaltation before it falls away to it peaceful final chord. John N. Burk


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


----------



## KenOC

agoukass said:


> Britten: Cello Symphony
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


A work that should be better known! A constant refrain around here, I know. In this case, the music may be initially off-putting for many but is well worth enduring.


----------



## Hiawatha

Christian Sinding - Rustle of Spring:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ferruccio Busoni - Piano Concerto in C Major:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Armenian Rhapsody:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti



> Penguin Guide 2010
> 
> outstanding in every way, extrovert in display but full of dark implications...one of [Solti's] finest Mahler records


----------



## Hiawatha

Guillaume Lekeu - Larghetto for Cello and Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Charles Camilleri - Wine of Peace:


----------



## Hiawatha

William Walton - Crown Imperial:


----------



## KenOC

Best Crown Imperial. Turn the volume up!


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: English Suites
Carole Cerasi, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - songs and choral works part two of two. An earlier start than usual - things to do later this morning.

_Deux poèmes de Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano op.9 - arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1910 - arr. 1951):
_Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet and viola (1953):
_Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and chamber orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1954):
_Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied female voice - arr. for female choir and four horns [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1917 - arr. 1954):
_Four Songs_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp and guitar, arr. from four older songs for voice and piano [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1917-19 - arr. 1954):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas_ - dirge-canons and song for tenor, string quartet and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas] (1954):
_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone or mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussγcat_ for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):










_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, cor anglais and cello [Texts: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Canticum Sacrum_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources] (1955):
_Chorale Variations_ - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra of J.S. Bach's _Canonic Variations_ on a Christmas carol for organ BWV769 [Text: Martin Luther] (1956):
_Threni_ - cantata for six soloists, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1958):
_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ for alto, tenor, speaker, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/Thomas Dekker] (1960-61):
_Anthem_ [_The Dove Descending Breaks the Air_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Introitus_ for male choir, harp, piano, viola, double bass and two timpanists [Text: from the Latin Requiem Liturgy] (1965):










_Abraham and Isaac_ - sacred ballad for baritone and orchestra [Text: _Book of Genesis_] (1962-63):
_Requiem Canticles_ for bass, contralto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from the Latin Requiem liturgy] (1965-66):


----------



## agoukass

Grigny: Missa Cunctipotens Genitor Deus 

Chantres de la Chapelle de Versailles 
Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven | Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano in C major "Triple Concerto"

Orchestra: Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Violinist: Giora Schmidt
Cellist: Zuill Bailey
Pianist: Navah Perlman
Conductor: Itzhak Perlman
Place: Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv


----------



## brahmsgirl

Johannes Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Listened to this opera yesterday on my commute to and from work. No clue who was conducting, who was performing, or what was going on in the story line (just found it on Youtube, full opera, looked like an older-ish movie version). Anyway, totally loved it. The music was absolutely amazing. I am looking into Kleiber's DG recording with the Staatskapelle Dresden and I like the samples I heard.
> 
> How is Harnoncourt's? I'm not familiar with his work with modern instrument orchestras.


Harnoncourt's Der Freischütz is a good one. He can be a fine conductor of a modern orchestra (his Beethoven set is one of the best, for example, and much of his Dvorak is excellent) and he does a good job, here. Kleiber's may be an even stronger recommendation - Janowitz was a great soprano and it is one of Kleiber's best records.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Itullian

1 and 6.
awesome


----------



## Duncan

*
Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
*
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by a post in a different thread I listened to symphonies 80-82 from this constantly rewarding set ...


----------



## flamencosketches

^I just bought Adam Fischer's Bartók orchestral music box on Brilliant Classics. Really good so far and a steal for $5 used. I would love to hear his Haydn cycle.

What is it with Hungarian conductors and Haydn? I know he lived there for several decades with the Estherhazys, but is there anything particularly Hungarian about his music?

Current for me:









Anton Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet. Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Miraculous Mandarin*

Well done. I would prefer more bite in threatening sections, but the dance parts are lightly sprung. I personally prefer Solti in this one, but if this were my only recording, I'd be happy with it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Reinhold Gliere : Symphony 3, Op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

London Symphony Orchestra - Leon Botstein.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, etc.*

One reviewer on Amazon trashed this recording. I must be missing something; it sounds fine to me. Solti's first recording of the first movement from 1952 sounds like a jet engine firing up; this one sounds more ethereal. Maybe I need to listen again to pick it apart, but so far, it is an interesting companion to Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos Nos 13 & 15


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera ..


----------



## Itullian

Enthusiast said:


> Today's opera ..
> 
> View attachment 117989


That's a barn burner


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan, Capriccio, Der Rosenkavalier*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 117993


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
- Cello Sonata
- Vocalise
- Variation No. 18

*Sergei Prokofiev*
- Cello Sonata

GautierCapuçon, cello
Gabriela Montero, piano

2008


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous - Perotinus - Matteo Da Perugia - Antonio Zachara da Teramo - Manuel Gazes - John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera (Prayer)Kreisler: on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano &
Rachmaninov: Piano Trios .

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello) performing;


----------



## Jacck

I listened to a lot of random stuff today
Mozart - Piano concerto 21
Mozart - Great Mass in C
Mahler - symphony 8 + 3 - I like the 8th symphony, but the first half of the 3rd is just very bad, the second half is more listenable
Kallinikov - Symphony 1
Villa-Lobos - Choros 6 - this is the highlight, as I enjoyed it more than anything from the above.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 2

Estampes,Image, 1 & 2 ,Children's Corner


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Prelude in G Major (Op 2, No 2)

Konstantin Scherbakov - Piano

A lovely piece which I'd never heard prior to yesterday. A very early piano work by Shostakovich (he was 13 when he wrote it(!)) that formed part of the selection of his own compositions which he played for Alexander Glazunov during his entry examination for the Petrograd Conservatory. I can hear echoes of Chopin, early Scriabin and Prokofiev but would never have guessed that Shostakovich wrote this had I not known. Juvenilia maybe, but Dmitri could write a straightforward, engaging melody when he wanted to, even at such a tender age.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 4 • Romeo & Juliet_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim conducting


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

I have long loved Rossini's overtures. This collection is excellent but it is not the only way to do them.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 6th Symphonies.

Walter and the CSO.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works part one of two this evening.

_Le chant du rossignol_ [_Song of the Nightingale_] (1917):








***

(*** unlikely album for it to be on, but it's one of two non-Ravel fill-ups)

_Suite no.2_ for chamber orchestra - arr of _Trois pièces faciles_ and _Cinq pièces faciles no.5_ for piano duet (orig. 1915 and 1917 - arr. 1921):
_Suite no.1_ for chamber orchestra - arr. of _Cinq pièces faciles_ nos. 1-4 for piano duet (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):










Concerto for piano and wind orchestra (1923-24):
_Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1929):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):










_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920):
_Symphony in Three Movements_ (1942-45):


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák* - Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Symphony No 9
Label:LSO Live ‎- LSO0001
Format:CD, Album 
Recorded live September 1999 Barbican, London







This 1999 recording is one for AUDIOPHILES!!
A very good live performance with an unsurpassed prod/engineering team of James Mallinson/Tony Faulkner


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti,Bach/Busoni & Mozart*

CD 6


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


>


This must be a wonderful recording !


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - Consort of Viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Malx

Beethoven String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 2 - Gewandhaus Quartett.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Faure, Sonata for Violin & Piano No 1 - Pierre Colombet (violin) & Eric Le Sage (piano).

from this excellent box:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Choral Fantasy. Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Neue Volkslieder und Hirtengesänge by Hans Werner Henze, for bassoon, guitar, violin, viola, violoncello. Didn't know about this piece


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Ballades Nos 3 & 4 - Nikolai Demidenko.

One of the best recordings I have heard from this pianist.


----------



## WildThing

*Gaetano Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore*

Francesco Molinari-Pradelli: Rome Opera House Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## jim prideaux

a variety of Walton orchestral works from the consistently superb Naxos recordings by Paul Daniel and the English Northern Phil.

Symphony no.1
Partita
Hindemith Variations
Sinfonia Concertante (Peter Donohoe-piano)

when I find myself revisiting music by Walton I am reminded how impressive his music is and more importantly perhaps how much I personally enjoy it.....which also reminds me that I need to revisit Samuel Barber-for some reason I have always found real similarities between the two!


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 2 - Gewandhaus Quartett.
> 
> View attachment 118014


I bought these really cheap and they are very well played and recorded.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I bought these really cheap and they are very well played and recorded.


I have just received the box today so will work my way steadily through the discs - if the first one is anything to go by the recordings are extremely natural and the playing was first class with no idiosyncrasies.
I look forward to the rest of the discs.


----------



## Malx

Einojuhani Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - Jaako Kuusisto, Lahti SO, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: The complete Conifer Recordings*








Two CD's from this 11 CD.

- Symphony No. 7
- Symphony No. 8
- Clarinet concerto No.2
- Horn Concerto No. 1
- Flute Concerto No.2
- Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings

I find the symphonies somewhat variable. The concertos are more consistently attractive to my ear- much lighter than the symphonies.


----------



## Andolink

*Andrew Toovey* (b. 1962)


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis.


----------



## Itullian

Why did I choose this series?
Simple.....NO COUNTERTENORS


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven Redux: Sonatas 22, 24, 26, and 32*
Robert Silverman

22 is fine, and the other three are exceptional. Which other sonatas from the Classical period to the present have that element of "boogie" that is found in Beethoven's 32nd sonata? I love that part.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Adolf Hasse - I Pellegrini al Sepolero di Nostro Signore *
Rachel Elliott, Valérie Gabail, Michael Chance, Peter Harvey, Pascal Monteilhet,
Gérard Lesne, Il Seminario musicale


----------



## Rambler

*Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes; Six Pieces; Transcriptions of Satie & Nielsen* Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO















Chamber music by Hans Abrahamsen. Quite an interesting disc, only my second from this composer.


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 5 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Dimace

I was planning to present you a super German rarity, but the lack of time forced me to change my plans. So I come to you today, with something light and quite beautiful from Dmitri. *The Jazz Suites! *

To tell you the truth, I never understood the word Jazz. This music pieces have nothing to do with jazz. To the content now: Everything around (Two or three pieces) the famous* Lyric Vals* is super. All the other works are easy listening but (this is my opinion) nothing special. Pieces are written from 12.00 to 13.00... Some of them sound (and they are, after all) like marches, other have a Folklore character…

The production is good. The sound top. The orchestra is the orchestra. Someone must play the music…


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Beethoven String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 2 - Gewandhaus Quartett.
> 
> View attachment 118014


Hm, I can't seem to get into this set. It seems very light in the cello, which I don't care for and so light I always feel as if I need to turn the volume up.
What am I missing?


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Emmanuel Krivine.

A symphony that often gets overlooked by critics and collectors alike but for me the eighth is a much loved symphony. 
Krivine's recording is hardly a run of the mill effort, the opening of the first movement is positively manic - a headlong rush that can leave you gasping at the speed and energy being expended. Ultimately this is a performance I love because it is different from the majority but it is one that could never be regarded as a central recommendation.

I just enjoy the fact that there is more than one way to convey the genius in Beethoven's score.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> Hm, I can't seem to get into this set. It seems very light in the cello, which I don't care for and so light I always feel as if I need to turn the volume up.
> What am I missing?


I don't think you are missing anything - we all hear things slightly differently and have our own preferences.


----------



## Flavius

Leighton: Cello Concerto; Sym. Nr. 3. Wallfisch, Mackie, Scottish Nat'l Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## Flavius

Hi, Malx. Thank you for your concern. I've been a bit under the weather.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Hi, Malx. Thank you for your concern. I've been a bit under the weather.


Good to see you back - may music help you feel better.


----------



## Malx

Tonight's listening concludes with Jordi Savall:

Some interesting music that brings back memories of when I visited Istanbul a few years ago with my daughter, the sounds on the disc are very evocative of the city.


----------



## canouro

*Dvorak: Violin Concerto, Romance in F, Mazurek Op.49, Four Romantic Pieces*
Jan Mrácek, Czech National Symphony Orchestra, James Judd, Lukás Klánsky


----------



## flamencosketches

My girlfriend found this CD for $1.99, brand new at a record store over in east Atlanta. I like this guy's playing. Apparently, he lived a pretty crazy life. Hadn't heard of him before.

Before this it was Regine Crespin singing Ravel's Shéhérazade and Martha Argerich playing Ravel's Gaspard de la nuit. I'm mildly obsessed with Ravel and Debussy again... both phenomenal composers (my preference lately and probably overall is Ravel)... and then French music in general has become big in my life again. I have a feeling Messiaen and Boulez are next up... either that, or I finally get into all the great 20th century Spanish composers... hmm...


----------



## D Smith

Spohr: Double quartets. ASMF Chamber Ensemble. These are delightful and very inventive if you haven't heard them. Well performed. Recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Starting with No.5 and I hope to get to all of them soon. This set includes both editions of No.4


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Sym. Nr.4; Tintagel. Ulster Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 35 In D Major K.385 (Haffner)	
Symphony No. 41 In C Major K.551 ( Jupiter)_

Marlboro Festival Orchestra
Pablo Casals conducting


----------



## haydnguy

I'm sorry if this is too big.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118036


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus, Op. 90 Nos.1-4
Impromptus, Op. 142 Nos. 1-4

Klára Würtz, piano

recorded 2009 and 2010


----------



## flamencosketches

Béla Bartók: Hungarian Pictures. Adám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra.

I bought this box recently after seeing someone share it in this thread. I looked it up and found a copy online for 5 bucks. Have heard hardly any of it, but so far so good. (I feel like the volume is mastered very low, though). Mr. Fischer seems to be a talented conductor. I listened to his Haydn Farewell symphony this morning and loved it. I will be looking into more of his recordings.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Joseph Haydn* 
_String Quartet in C, Op. 20, No.2	
String Quartet in D, Op. 20, No. 4_

Quartetto Esterházy


----------



## 13hm13

BARBER Symphony No. 2

Recorded 1951
Total duration: 27:37

New Symphony Orchestra 
conducted by Samuel Barber

A must for a Barber completionist (sample here) ...









... but alas not even Samuel Barber could conduct his own Sy 2 as well as Alsop/RSNO (naxos).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert*
_Fantasy in C Major, "The Wanderer", Op. 15 (D.760) Played without Pause
Piano Sonata in A Major, Op. 2 (D.664)_

Leon Fleisher, pianist


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118043


*Maurice Ravel*

Piano Concerto in G
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Pavane pour une Infante défunte 
La Valse

Orchestre National de France
Lorin Maazel, conductor

recorded 1979 and 1981, remastered compilation 1986, reissued 2001


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor / Kinderszenen/ Waldszenen, Op. 82/ Abegg Variations, Op. 1

Clara Haskil (piano)

The Hague Philharmonic Orchestra, Willem van Otterloo.


----------



## Joe B

I've been spending many hours in the car the last 3 days. Some of what I've listened to :


----------



## Joe B

Unwinding with a little Will Todd to end a hectic day:


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Claude Le Jeune ( c. 1528 - 1600)*

*The Treasures of Claude Le Jeune*

*Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLemcsjrGsen2NzjDs_I-t7Ksd7KcihREp


----------



## deprofundis

Mollie John said:


> *The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *
> 
> View attachment 118045
> 
> 
> *Claude Le Jeune ( c. 1528 - 1600)*
> 
> *The Treasures of Claude Le Jeune*
> 
> *Huelgas Ensemble
> Paul Van Nevel*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLemcsjrGsen2NzjDs_I-t7Ksd7KcihREp


Mollie John excellent choice I have this and many more of good French polyphony of early 16th century tried Pascal de L'estocart or Claude Goudimel on Naxos or better yet Erato vinyl wize.  you're cool Mollie a woman of taste , we cherish here on T.C , me at least, no flirt just reason and logic.

Thanks for posting


----------



## 13hm13

Ferruccio Busoni - Piano Concerto (1878) {12 year old composer!}








Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924):
Piano Concerto in C major, op.39

Marc-André Hamelin - piano
men's voices of the City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Mark Elder - conductor

Another full-length recording to sample:


----------



## deprofundis

Pascal De L'Estocart and Claude Goudimel Mollie John as inspired me, cool way cool


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

early start to the day (that will no doubt conclude with disappointment in the 'play offs')

Barber-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Alsop and the RSNO.
includes School for Scandal Overture and First Essay for Orchestra.

a fine Naxos recording and arguably the equal of the same label's Walton recordings.


----------



## skywachr

Anthell Symphony No. 4
Ginastera Estancia Ballet Suite

Goossens/LSO

Everest

Worthy of many listens.


----------



## Marinera

*Anton Eberl*
Trio in E flat Major op.36 (1806) Grand Trio 
Sonata in B flat Major op.10 no.2 (1800) Grande Sonate 
Quintet in G minor op.41 (1806/7)

Trio Van Bruggen - Van Hengel - Veenhoff (Nicole Van Bruggen, clarinet; Bas Van Hengel, violoncello; Anneke Veenhoff, fortepiano)


----------



## Rogerx

Busnois, Antoine (1430-92)/ Obrecht, Jacob (c.1450-1505)

Beauty Farm


----------



## Andolink

*David Matthews*: chamber music
Brindisi String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Schumann piano concerto with Annie Fischer
Brahms violin concerto with David Oistrakh


----------



## Marinera

Stravinsky - Petrouchka
Pierre Boulez; New York Phiharmonic;

















Stravinsky - Trois Mouvements de Petrouchka (rec.1952)
Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Igor Levit (piano).


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> early start to the day (that will no doubt conclude with disappointment in the 'play offs')
> 
> Barber-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Alsop and the RSNO.
> includes School for Scandal Overture and First Essay for Orchestra.
> 
> a fine Naxos recording and arguably the equal of the same label's Walton recordings.


I'll wish the mackems (using the word in a none insulting manner) good luck!

Are you going to the game?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works part two of two this morning.

_Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1937-38):
_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):
_Eight Instrumental Miniatures_ for fifteen players - orchestration of _Les cinq doigts_ for piano (orig. 1920-21 - arr. 1962):










_Quatre études_ for orchestra - arr. of _Three Pieces for String Quartet_ and _Étude pour pianola_ (orig. 1914 and 1917 - arr. 1928):
_Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942):
_Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1942):
Concerto in D for strings (1946):










_Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1959):










Orchestral arrangement of _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (1941): ***
_Ode_ - triptychon for orchestra (1943):
_Scherzo à la russe_ for dance band - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1944 - arr. 1945):
_Concertino_ for string quartet - arr. for twelve players (orig. 1920 - arr. 1953): 
_Greeting Prelude_ [_For Pierre Monteaux on His 80th Birthday_] for orchestra (1955):
_Variations_: _Aldous Huxley in Memoriam_ for orchestra (1964):
_Canon_ [_On a Russian Popular Tune_] for orchestra (1965):

(*** officially sanctioned, of course!)


----------



## sonance

Debussy
1) Préludes Livre I; Jeux (transcr. Debussy)
2) Préludes Livre II; Elégie; Children's Corner
Alice Ader, piano (pianovox)


----------



## Rogerx

Rott: Symphony in E Major and Pastorales Vorspiel.

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera was actually two short operas with a coastal theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ponce-Concierto del Sur with Ricardo Gallén on guitar.


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg,Schumann & Beethoven*

CD 2

In 1911, Solomon was then eight, he gave his first public concert at London's Queen's Hall, with no less than Mozart's Piano Concert KV 450 and Andante from Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concert on his program. He later performed in Aeolian Hall and Buckingham Palace, among others, and played with conductor Sir Henry Wood Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto and Liszt's Hungarian fantasy. There is still a nice anecdote about this. Wood tapped during a rehearsal: "You're not doing that right, Solomon." To which the then 11-year-old responded with "I am the soloist here, so I decide how I play this. If you don't want it that way, I will leave now." After much deliberation, the conductor finally chose eggs for his money ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Duruflé this afternoon - two discs of choral and organ music, which amounts to all his published output bar two compositions for piano and one each for orchestra and chamber trio (although he did also provide various arrangements/transcriptions for some of his works).

While much liturgical and organ music by other composers brings to my mind a congregation eagerly extolling God to the rafters in a cathedral glittering with gold and stained glass, Duruflé's is often more akin to _sotto voce_ prayers in a small candlelit chapel. The music occasionally soars aloft (e.g. the hosannas from the _Sanctus_ section of the _Requiem_ and the _Toccata_ from the organ suite), but otherwise it is devotional in a more introspective and private way. Utterly gorgeous.

_Scherzo_ op.2 (1926):
_Prélude, Adagio et Choral varié sur le theme du 'Veni Creator'_ op.4 (1926 and 1930):
_Suite_ op.5 (by 1932):
_Prélude et Fugue sur le nom d'Alain_ op.7 (by 1942):
_Chant Donné: Hommage à Jean Gallon_ WoO (by 1953):
_Prélude sur l'Introït de l'Epiphanie_ op.13 (by 1961):
_Fugue sur le thème du Carillon des Heures de la Cathédrale de Soissons_ op.12 (by 1962):
_Méditation_ op.posth. (by 1964):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.9 (by 1947):
_Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.10 (by 1960): 
_Messe_ [_Cum jubilo_] for baritone, male choir, organ and orchestra op.11 (by 1966): 
_Notre Père_ - motet for male choir and organ op.14 (by 1977):


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Sz 67 (Op. 17)/ Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33/ Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'

Quatuor Modigliani.


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening to two different versions of Pierrot Lunaire. Soprano Marni Nixon (she sang Webern lieder with Robert Craft) does an over-the top version, reminding us that Pierrot Lunaire is above all a theatrical work. Recorded in 2010. This might be too exaggerated for some tastes.
The Sinopoli version, recorded in 1997, featuring soprano Luisa Castellani, is very excellent. The recording is superb. As a bonus, you get an equally brilliant rendering of the weird monodrama Erwartung Op. 17, which is a good pairing with Pierrot. It features a different singer, the darker-sounding Allesandra Marc. Listed as a soprano, she sounds more like a mezzo-soprano to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> Today's opera was actually two short operas with a coastal theme.
> 
> View attachment 118063
> 
> 
> View attachment 118064


Two TC members namechecking _The Lighthouse_ in the last two weeks (me and thee) - gadzooks!


----------



## deprofundis

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 118054
> 
> 
> Busnois, Antoine (1430-92)/ Obrecht, Jacob (c.1450-1505)
> 
> Beauty Farm


I have this one I have them all love Beauty Farm, great listen, great choice!!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I listen to it fairly often. And the Vaughan Williams.

Thread: The Rott is the Saturday symphony. It has some good moments but I find it a bit tiresome, I'm afraid.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Was he doomed to obscurity by having an unmellifluous name like Rott? Or do you think his music just doesn't compare favorably (to borrow your expression from another thread) with Bruckner, Mahler, Brahms etc, the other big symphonists of the time?

Wow, he died at 25. Never mind, I have my answer.


----------



## flamencosketches

Maurice Ravel: Miroirs. Currently movement III, Une barque sur l'océan. Of all of his great multi-movement piano pieces, this is the one that has kind of eluded my interest, but I don't know why because it's great. Probably Ravel at his most "impressionistic", so who better than Samson François to play it. As I'm sure I've mentioned recently, I highly recommend this very cheap box set to any fan of Ravel, especially his piano music as this is probably the best edition on the market.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven: Quintets for Piano and Wind Instruments

Murray Perahia (piano), Anthony Halstead (horn), Thea King (clarinet), Neil Black (oboe), Graham Sheen (bassoon).


----------



## starthrower

I bought this for the concerto which is an exciting piece, but the sonata is sublime.


----------



## canouro

*Falla - Spanish Songs, Noces en los jardines de Espana & Concerto*

El Sombrero de tres picos
_Philharmonia Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, Victoria de los Angeles_

El Amor Brujo
_Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini, Victoria de los Angeles_

Siete Canciones populares españolas
_Victoria de los Angeles, Gonzalo Soriano_

Noches en los jardines de España
_Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, Gonzalo Soriano_

Concerto in D major for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin and Cello 
_Gonzalo Soriano, Robert Cordier, Robert Casier, Pierre Nérini, André Boutard_

Psyche
_Victoria de los Angeles, Gérard Jarry, Serge Collot, Michel Tournus, Annie Challan, Jean-Claude Gérard_

Soneto a Cordoba
_Victoria de los Angeles, Annie Challan_

4 Pièces espagnoles 
_Gonzalo Soriano _

Fantasía Bética
_Gonzalo Soriano _


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Taming of the Shrew Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Rodrigo - Canticle of Saint Francis of Assisi (Encinar/Naxos)
Braga Santos - Sinfonietta (Minsky/Koch)*


----------



## opus55

Bach, Johann Sebastian 
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arr. D. Sitkovetsky)
Britten Sinfonia | Thomas Gould


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> I'll wish the mackems (using the word in a none insulting manner) good luck!
> 
> Are you going to the game?


Oh yes......as ever myself and two brothers will be scattered around the ground with that perpetual optimism that will only be confounded at some point.......but first.....

more Walton!

Johannesburg Festival Overture
Viola Concerto
Symphony no.2

Tomter/Daniel/English Northern Phil.

anyone out there who enjoys Walton but does not have any of the recordings from this outstanding Naxos series...do yourself a major favour! (they can be picked up second hand for 'next to nowt')


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Another jewel....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*


----------



## pmsummer

ALCIONE
_Suites des airs à joüer 1706_
*Marin Marais*
Les Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Shostakovich: Piano Trios

Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello), Lars Vogt (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano), Alissa Margulis and Byol Kang (violins), Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Gustav Rivinius (cello)


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Morning Symphony - Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in a performance of Hans Rott's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I posted this but can't find it now. I wonder where I posted it?! It is such a lovely record that I'll have another go. If you see my original post somewhere where it shouldn't be do please let me know.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Répons. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain (who else?)

Thanks due to a poster here for exposing me to this music :cheers:

This is very good so far. Quite a bit more accessible than what I am accustomed to with Boulez (though this could be due to my more recent exposure to his idols of the Second Viennese School).


----------



## 13hm13

Stay away from this if you do not like atonality!
I'm okay with it 







Roberto Gerhard, Arditti Quartet ‎- Complete String Quartets · Chaconne
Label:æon ‎- AECD 1225
Format:CD, Album 
Country:France
Released:2013


----------



## Itullian

Listening to Klempy's Brandenburgs.
i love them!!!!!!
This is a great box


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two Brahms symphonies from this set. The 1st is a good performance; the 2nd, though, is magnificent.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven: All the overtures I usually don't listen to.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The first two Brahms symphonies from this set. The 1st is a good performance; the 2nd, though, is magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 118082


As soon as I finish the Beethoven overtures, I'm jumping on this one.


----------



## Malx

Via spotify:

Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Boston SO, Nelsons.

A generally good performance but given it is a live recording I had hoped for a bit more letting go in the finale.


----------



## Malx

Again via spotify:

Faure, Dolly Suite - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
Not my usual fare - light and as far as I can tell well played. 
I don't have much in my collection conducted by Ozawa is he - underrated / not well regarded or have I just missed out?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118087


*Maurice Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloe
Pavane pour une infante défunte
La Valse

Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, conductor

recorded 1980-1983, remastered 1999


----------



## 13hm13

Tracklist :

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in D Minor, Op.8 No.9 RV454 F.VII-1

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751)
Concerto a cinque in B-flat Major, Op.9 No.11

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
3 Sinfonias Nos.1-3

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in Ñ Major. RV447 F.VII-6

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751)
Concerto î cinque in D Minor, Op.9 No.2

Hansjorg Schellenberger - oboe, I Solisti Italiani


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Brandenburgs 1,2 3. Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. Remains my favourite recording of these after many years.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Via spotify:
> 
> Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Boston SO, Nelsons.
> 
> A generally good performance but given it is a live recording I had hoped for a bit more letting go in the finale.
> 
> View attachment 118086


Despite I consider Andris definitely NOT a Dmitri conductor, I like very much this one not only for the music but also for the historical background. I promise to hit you in the following months, with the VERY BEST of Dmitri. (because you like him. I like him also but somehow distantly). As you know we had the 110 Dmitris Anniversary (2016), and I collected the BEST for the occasion. (don't be bother! I listened (and I will) almost nothing. :lol: OK... Only what is needed for the presentations).

I love very much the other Dmitri. *The Kabalevsky.* Very good piano composer! And, as I thinking, what the FFFFFing Soviet Regime has done to these wonderful guys, I become crazy and I refuse to listen certain works. Without this suppression, these guys could had made twice the music they had done. If I tell you, for what reason they paid Kabalevsky, you will not believe me... Mother FFFFFFers!


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Again via spotify:
> 
> Faure, Dolly Suite - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
> Not my usual fare - light and as far as I can tell well played.
> I don't have much in my collection conducted by Ozawa is he - underrated / not well regarded or have I just missed out?
> 
> View attachment 118088


I say he is underrated. Indeed not well regarded by some. But he is a great conductor with a lot of classic recordings (and probably indeed some not so good ones, like any conductor).


----------



## flamencosketches

Muß es sein...? Es muß sein!

I read a recent post here where someone proclaimed this quartet (opus 135) to be somewhat of a tribute to Haydn, and I hear it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125:










Wolfgang Sawallisch, Royal Concertgebow Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Rott: Symphony No. 1. Paavo Jarvi/Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt. For Saturday Symphony. I find it incredible he wrote this at such an early age (23). Yes, the end is too long and overblown but the work is quite tuneful, inventive and enjoyable. Fine performance by Jarvi.


----------



## canouro

*Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring) / L'Oiseau De Feu (The Firebird Suite) *
Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra ‎


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor. Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Pretty great piano concerto; the soloist part is of course great. Side note: How many cities have both a Philharmonic Orchestra and a Symphony Orchestra (and then many more...)? Is London the Mecca of the classical music world right now?


----------



## millionrainbows

Skalkottas. Good liner notes, explaining his varied uses of the 12-tone method.


----------



## philoctetes

nice one by Jordi that hits the spot


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Skalkottas. Good liner notes, explaining his varied uses of the 12-tone method.
> 
> View attachment 118093


I consider Nikos as the best Greek composer in the Greek music history . A tragical figure, who suffered from the jealousy of the Greek mediocracy and driven to death. Maria (of the Manhattan School of Music) is a Wonderful Piano player and old friend of mine. This CD is a real Jem, an item of true intellectuality, something which makes this community more special than it is. Such a music I want to see: Music for the few! Music for the best! Music for the elite! 100 likes for this one and I expect MORE! Much more from Nikos, more from Manolis, more from the new Egyptian school (I will come with this one) more from the GREAT Hebraic School, etc.


----------



## Merl

Schumann symphonies again, today. Played all 4 from this set from Kuhn & the Haydn Orchestra of Bolzano and Trento and it's a very impressive set. Really surprised me after his rather lightweight Brahms cycle.









Before that I've been hammering Beethoven's Early Quartets courtesy of my newly-acquired Suske cycle and what a cycle it is. Itullian, this is some set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 18

The Firebird 
Russian National Orchestra Mikhail Pletnev

Petrushka ( revised version )
Boris Berman piano
Israel Philharmonic orchestra Leonard Berstein


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Schumann symphonies again, today. Played all 4 from this set from Kuhn & the Haydn Orchestra of Bolzano and Trento and it's a very impressive set. Really surprised me after his rather lightweight Brahms cycle.
> 
> View attachment 118094
> 
> 
> Before that I've been hammering Beethoven's Early Quartets courtesy of my newly-acquired Suske cycle and what a cycle it is. Itullian, this is some set.
> 
> View attachment 118095


Yes, I have it. It's a great set!!!!!!


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## canouro

*Joaquín Rodrigo - Concierto De Aranjuez*

Concierto De Aranjuez For Guitar And Orchestra
Fantasía Para Un Gentilhombre For Guitar And Small Orchestra
Concierto Madrigal For Two Guitars And Orchestra

_Sir Neville Marriner, Pepe Romero, Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields ‎_


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> I consider Nikos as the best Greek composer in the Greek music history . A tragical figure, who suffered from the jealousy of the Greek mediocracy and driven to death. Maria (of the Manhattan School of Music) is a Wonderful Piano player and old friend of mine. This CD is a real Jem, an item of true intellectuality, something which makes this community more special than it is. Such a music I want to see: Music for the few! Music for the best! Music for the elite! 100 likes for this one and I expect MORE! Much more from Nikos, more from Manolis, more from the new Egyptian school (I will come with this one) more from the GREAT Hebraic School, etc.


You are something else, Dimace. It is always surprising, and humbling, to interact with people who actually know these players. I was under the impression that Skalkottas, in this forum, was considered just another 12-tone hack. This changes that perception. I know there are a few more fans out there.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> You are something else, Dimace. It is always surprising, and humbling, to interact with people who actually know these players. I was under the impression that Skalkottas, in this forum, was considered just another 12-tone hack. This changes that perception. I know there are a few more fans out there.


I have EVERYTHING of him, but the shoes... I have played him also at the piano. (more as a student...) Great, GREAT composer, with true ETHOS and contribution to the development of the Greek nation (like Copland) Mitropoulos was drinking water to his name. He is a mandatory composer im many conservatories. I was demanding from my students to play something from him. His piano music is VERY beautiful. His orchestral music of the highest level. And ORIGINAL! More original Greek music you can find nowhere!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Rambler

*Jose Serebrier conducts Samuel Adler* Royal Scottish National Orchestra with Maximilian Hornung, cello on Linn







Late twentieth century American music from a composer I am not that familiar with. This disc is the only music of his I have in CD collection.

This disc has the following two pieces:
- Symphony No. 6
- Concerto for Cello and Orchestra

Relatively conservative, the symphony is rather harder work than the concerto. interesting enough, but I'm not feeling an urge to immediately order more Adler.

The performance and recording are both pretty good.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn*
_Eine Matinee auf Schloss Esterházy_

_String Quartet Op. 54, No. 1 in G Major 
HOB.III:58
String Quartet Op. 1, No. 3 
HOB.III:3 Adagio
String Quartet Op. 76, No. 3 
HOB.III:77 "Kaiserquartett"
String Quartet Op. 3 
HOB.III:17 "Serenade"_
*Jenő Takács*
_String Quartet Op. 49
Rhapsody of a Hungarian Wise Men
_
Haydn Quartett
des Landes Burgenland
Chromium Dioxide Cassette Tape

From the Liner Notes:

Note: This is an Austrian tape, no English, so this is the best I could do using Google Translate

Schloss Esterházy is a lavish baroque palace that hosts regular concerts with original instruments. The Haydn House was the home of composer Joseph Haydn, and his mausoleum is in the nearby Haydn Church.

As a side note, what great material, what great playing!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky Symphony # 5 E minor, Op. 64










Günter Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Heifetz*

*Tchaikovsky*
_Concerto in D_
Chicago Symphony
Reiner conducting
Orchestra Hall, April 19, 1957
*
Mendelssohn*
_Concerto in E Minor_
Boston Symphony
Munch conducting
Symphony Hall, February 23, 25 1959

RCA Red Seal Series Five
Chromium Dioxide Cassette Tape

From the Liner Notes:

The concerto is Mendelssohn at his best. From first note to last it is a polished and beautiful lyric expression and is one of the most completely "violinistic" works in the repertoire. There is no break between movements, the concerto is one continuous line moving from the breadth and passion of the Allegro through the dreamlike calm and mystery of the Andante to the sprightly vigor of the finale. To the very end supreme excitement and supreme refinement go hand in hand.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to these days, the finest exponent of Protestantism in France, two of them fled to nearby: Holland(Pascal de L'estocart) the other 
England(Claude Le Jeune), a wise move, then Claude Goudimel, I salute the man bravery and integrity as a man of a priest as a man of peace,got slaughtered at Saint-Barthelemy (one might think Jesus how sad for his, he had courage & stand tall).

I'm currently listening, to answer you're question, you burning curiosity, ensemble Chant 1450, album called simply Du fond de ma pensée= may God himself bless you, sir, not once but twice, and I'm expecting a rare Goudimel LP on vogues release the year 1972, same as Erato, not same album, I'm some spiritualism more so than religious, amen to you' all, take care genuine distinguished lady & gentlemen of this planet, of T.C, as a Catholic I open my heart to the protestants brother, please stop the animosity and cheers, think of Claude Goudimel got Ax, crucified for is devotion and faith in the end. Have a nice sunny lovely, wonderful day, honor this man, in the name of a higher being, Jesus our Lord, or atheism art school liturgical works of beauty and skills.


----------



## Hiawatha

KenOC said:


> Best Crown Imperial. Turn the volume up!


Excellent - thank you.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Alhambra Fantasy* BBC Symphony Orchestra & London Sinfonietta conducted by Oliver Knussen on ONDINE















Julian Anderson is an English composer (born in London) who is around a decade younger than I am! Following on from the Samuel Adler disc I just listened to, I find I am rather more in sympathy with Anderson's music. Plenty of orchestral colour. And with Oliver Knussen conducting it gets a fine interpretation.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Sym. Nr.10, 'Amerindia. Santa Barbara Sym. Orch./ Ben-Dor (Koch)


----------



## WildThing

*Franz Schubert - Lieder*

Renée Fleming, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Hiawatha

Hubert Parry - An English Suite:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Charles Koechlin... a great under-valued composer... especially if you love Debussy, Ravel, and Faure... like I do.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jan van Gilse - Symphony No. 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Erkki Melartin - The Blue Pearl:


----------



## Malx

Paul Hindemith, Mathis der Maler - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.

A stirring performance of a piece that I am growing to like a great deal.


----------



## Hiawatha

Charles Villiers Stanford - Piano Concerto No 2:


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*

Schoenberg's 2nd is worth hearing again.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Paul Hindemith, Mathis der Maler - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.
> 
> A stirring performance of a piece that I am growing to like a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 118109


I just got done listening to this CD 

Currently:









@dimace/millionrainbows: I'm intrigued about this Skalkottas character. Where is a good place to start with his music? What's a good CD of his piano works?


----------



## Itullian

What can I say...it's Arrau.


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
Seldom Sene Recorder Quintet
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Qual Donna
*

Stephen Darlington and he Christ Church Cathedral Choir


----------



## jim prideaux

scraped a win in the play off match this evening.....so now listening to more Barber.

John Browning,Leonard Slatkin and the Saint Louis S.O.performing the 1st Symphony, Piano Concerto and Souvenirs.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Asyla* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group, Thomas Ades (piano) conducted by both Simon Rattle and Thomas Ades on EMI















After listening to a disc of Julian Anderson here's another London born composer of similar age. This disc contains a variety of music for larger and smaller forces. I'd say Thomas Ades has equal facility in writing large scale or small scale. At times his style is not too far from Julian Anderson's (but on steroids). He also seems to compose in a number of contrasting styles.

I have enjoyed all the Ades I've heard, and rank him as my favourite British contemporary composer. Looking overseas in contemporary music I'd put him alongside John Adams in my favourites list.


----------



## canouro

*Miguel de Cervantes ‎- Don Quijote De La Mancha / Romances Y Músicas*
Montserrat Figueras, Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> scraped a win in the play off match this evening.....so now listening to more Barber.
> 
> John Browning,Leonard Slatkin and the Saint Louis S.O.performing the 1st Symphony, Piano Concerto and Souvenirs.


It was never a red card!

Final disc tonight:


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstücke, op.11. A beautiful work played with mastery and finesse by Glenn Gould, one of the greatest pianists of his generation. I need to hear more, but I am really starting to appreciate his Schoenberg. I would say my preference is leaning toward him over Pollini in these piano pieces.

As for the Berg sonata that begins this album, Gould is without equal. He totally owns that great piece.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 5-7*
Robert Silverman

The pianist, myself, or both were not as inspired with these pieces today. They are played well, but very little stood out. To give credit where it's due, the first movement of sonata 7 was impressive.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes. Bruns, Ishay (hanssler)


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Symphony No.25 in G Major, KV 183

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel - Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118120


*Maurice Ravel*

Ma Mère l'Oye
Une barque sur l'océan
Alborada del Gracioso
Rapsodie espagnole
Boléro

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

recorded 1993


----------



## Forsooth

Dimace said:


> I was planning to present you a super German rarity, but the lack of time forced me to change my plans. So I come to you today, with something light and quite beautiful from Dmitri. *The Jazz Suites! *
> <...SNIP...>
> The production is good. The sound top. *The orchestra is the orchestra. Someone must play the music…*


:lol: "The orchestra is the orchestra. Someone must play the music…" No truer words have been spoken.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Joseph Fux - Requiem* 
Clemencic Consort, René Clemencic


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Oeuvres pour ensembles,'Paysages et Marines'.... Ensemble initium, Ensemble contraste (timpani)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter conducting

Columbia Masterworks
Vinyl Lp, 1960

From the Liner Notes:

The ripeness of the art of Brahms in this symphony has in its command over vast resources of technique and musical culture something that is profoundly moving; so much masterfulness and strength and so much tenderness and sense of the mortality of man. At the opening of the first movement and when we hear the trombones in the fourteenth variation of the finale, we can feel the mood and presence of the Brahms of the "Four Serious Songs." Yet there is nothing lugubrious in the Symphony; on the contrary, the scherzo is one of the most robust and jocose movements ever written, by Brahms or anybody else.
- Notes by Neville Cardus


----------



## JohnD

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118119
> 
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstücke, op.11. A beautiful work played with mastery and finesse by Glenn Gould, one of the greatest pianists of his generation. I need to hear more, but I am really starting to appreciate his Schoenberg. I would say my preference is leaning toward him over Pollini in these piano pieces.
> 
> As for the Berg sonata that begins this album, Gould is without equal. He totally owns that great piece.


The cover of this album looks a lot like the cover for "Time Out" by the Dave Brubeck Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

JohnD said:


> The cover of this album looks a lot like the cover for "Time Out" by the Dave Brubeck Quartet.


Good eye. Both album covers were designed by the same artist, Neil Fujita (1921-2010). He did a lot album covers and book jackets.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Lorin Maazel
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Scriabin: Prometheus (The Poem of Fire), Op. 60*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Lorin Maazel
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> Good eye. Both album covers were designed by the same artist, Neil Fujita (1921-2010). He did a lot album covers and book jackets.


Never knew that!

For whatever reason, the '50s jazzy vibe of that album cover really suits the expressionistic music of Berg, Schoenberg, and Krenek, to me anyway.

Current listening:









Hector Berlioz: Les nuits d'été. Regine Crespin, Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. Really good. I'm glad so many people recommended this song cycle to me.


----------



## Duncan

*Sol y Vida*

*Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano)*
*Orquesta Filarmónica De Gran Canaria, Karel Mark Chichon*

"Sol y vida is Elīna Garanča'sjourney to the South, from Spain to Italy and Latin America, and is her first album focusing entirely on non core-classical repertoire."

"Featuring jewels of Latin American song repertoire like Piazolla's Yo soy Maria, originally part of a tango operita and Gracias a la vida, one of the most covered Latin American songs in history both featuring guitarist Jose Maria Gallardo del Rey in new intimate arrangements. Many of the popular pieces have mainly been sung by tenors, like "Core 'ngrato", which was probably written for Caruso or the popular Neapolitan songs "Torna a surriento" or "Canto napoletano"."


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - *









*British Music Collection - George Butterworth*

*Benjamin Luxon, David Williamson
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lt70JqS2h70ENUODmaYahdjP099gnfEk0


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Andrea Gabrieli - (c. 1532 - 1585)*

*A. Gabrieli: Missa vexilla regis & Motets*

*I Cantori di San Marco, Marco Gemmani*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lmAfL2e-JmhNIbeq8gIYJn3qY6TlZ6aM0


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: 3 Lieder, opus 25. Halina Lukomska, Charles Rosen.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> I just got done listening to this CD
> 
> Currently:
> 
> View attachment 118115
> 
> 
> @dimace/millionrainbows: I'm intrigued about this Skalkottas character. Where is a good place to start with his music? What's a good CD of his piano works?


Start with the '' X Greek Dances'' (X is the number. Doesn't matter) and the ''Return of Ulysses''! Big music!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 Nos. 1-6

Borodin Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> I just got done listening to this CD
> 
> Currently:
> 
> View attachment 118115
> 
> 
> @dimace/millionrainbows: I'm intrigued about this Skalkottas character. Where is a good place to start with his music? What's a good CD of his piano works?


I would like to know this too. I'm surprised I've never heard of him.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

Mussorgsky: Complete Piano Works
Alice Ader, piano (fuga libera)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Philip Higham (cello).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished the Brodsky quartet playing Elgar. New album out in May. Will hear the piano quintet after a smoke & coffee


----------



## Merl

I love the playing and recording on this one. Whilst it is undoubtedly one of the best sets of the early quartets, the only thing that brings it down (for some) is the close miking (that picks up a fair bit of 'heavy breathing'). Otherwise it's a superb set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera has a reputation for being tough but for some reason I never found it so, not even before I had fully bought into Schoenberg's 12 tone method. I loved its sound world from the start.


----------



## Malx

Sergey Prokofiev, Symphony Concerto Op 125 - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Seiji Ozawa.

Probably not Prokofiev at his most inspired, it took a few attempts to get to this finished piece. 
This recording is not ideal for me - at times the cello appears to be too forward in the mix, I prefer a more balanced sound if its possible.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> @dimace/millionrainbows: I'm intrigued about this Skalkottas character. Where is a good place to start with his music? What's a good CD of his piano works?


I have a fair bit of his music. The big works use his own serial methods and some at least are impressive. He also wrote quite a lot of tonal music drawing on Greek folk music - a little like Bartok - which is also attractive. I am not sure I can come up with a starting place but I enjoy the piano concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Ballet Music

Hérodiade: Ballet Suite/Le Cid - Ballet music/ Thaïs - Ballet music

Barcelona Symphony Orchestra, Patrick Gallois.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianoconcerto No. 5
piano sonata No. 4


----------



## Joe B

J. Reilly Lewis leading the Washington Bach Consort Chorus and Period-Instrument Orchestra in performances of C.P.E. Bach's "Magnificat" and J. S. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## flamencosketches

Claude Debussy: 12 Études, Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118143
> 
> 
> Claude Debussy: 12 Études, Mitsuko Uchida.


Have you seen this?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Have you seen this?


Yes! I just had to buy the CD after I got done watching it. She is real charming, and her German is beautiful (not that I can understand a word of it, and not that it's unexpected from someone who grew up in Vienna from a pretty young age). And of course she is a master pianist.

Anyway, I just finished it. Onto this now:









Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik No.1. Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Sinfonia No.4 In D Minor, BWV 790*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
Viola - William Primrose*

*Sinfonia No.9 In F Minor, BWV 795*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
Viola - William Primrose*

*Sinfonia No.3 In D Major, BWV 789*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach
Viola - William Primrose*

*Serenade For Violin, Viola And Cello In D Major, Op.8*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Viola - William Primrose*

*Trio For Violin, Viola And Cello In D Major, Op.9/2*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Viola - William Primrose
*
*Trio For Violin, Viola And Cello In B-Flat Major, D 581*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Franz Schubert
Viola - William Primrose*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.1 In E-Flat Major, Op.1/1*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano - Jacob Lateiner
*
*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.6 In E-Flat Major, Op.70/2*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.2 In E-Flat Major, D 929*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Franz Schubert
Piano - Jacob Lateiner*


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - orchestral works part one this late morning and early afternoon.

_Water Music_ suites nos.1-3 HWV348-350 (1717):
_Concerti grossi_ nos.1-6 op.3 HWV312-317 (c. 1710-34):
Organ Concertos nos.1-6 op.4 HWV289-294 (c. 1735-36):


----------



## Duncan

*Anna Netrebko - Russian Album*

*Anna Netrebko, Dmitry Voropaev, Vladimir Moroz
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Chorus of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLh1tcjtzH9-3egCIBy0IS08IbCK0PvrZR


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> G.F. Handel - orchestral works part one this late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> _Water Music_ suites nos.1-3 HWV348-350 (1717):
> _Concerti grossi_ nos.1-6 op.3 HWV312-317 (c. 1710-34):
> Organ Concertos nos.1-6 op.4 HWV289-294 (c. 1735-36):


Quite a flattering portrait of Handel, compared to the other ones I've seen :lol:

@Mollie John, I have not heard any of Bach's Sinfonias transcribed for string soloists. That sounds really interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Yes! I just had to buy the CD after I got done watching it. *She is real charming*, and her German is beautiful (not that I can understand a word of it, and not that it's unexpected from someone who grew up in Vienna from a pretty young age). And of course she is a master pianist.
> 
> Anyway, I just finished it. Onto this now:
> 
> View attachment 118151
> 
> 
> Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik No.1. Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


Indeed she is,the Hindemith you are listening to is very good.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (from the Sony Classical reissue box set; alas, not the original vinyl). Very beautiful, and (for Mahler's standards) lean and easy to follow. A worthy entry into the long standing tradition of great 5th symphonies. I like how this one is more contrapuntal than his first 4.

Does anyone have any of the Columbia vinyl releases of Bernstein's Mahler? I know they were quite popular in the 1960s, but are many copies still around and in good shape? Looks like this one is starting around $4 on Discogs. Wow. Classical vinyl is often dirt cheap.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber.


----------



## Jacck

*Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto 5*
Kogan


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118154
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (from the Sony Classical reissue box set; alas, not the original vinyl). Very beautiful, and (for Mahler's standards) lean and easy to follow. A worthy entry into the long standing tradition of great 5th symphonies. I like how this one is more contrapuntal than his first 4.
> 
> Does anyone have any of the Columbia vinyl releases of Bernstein's Mahler? I know they were quite popular in the 1960s, but are many copies still around and in good shape? Looks like this one is starting around $4 on Discogs. Wow. Classical vinyl is often dirt cheap.


I don't know about vinyls but the CDs you are listening to have been remastered and it has made quite a lot of difference IMO. Indeed, I didn't greatly warm to Bernstein's Mahler until I heard the remasters - the sound previously was rather harsh.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 3 and 4 from this set (I think they are also available separately). Celibidache's Munich Brahms is not very controversial - fairly normal speeds etc - but if quite soft-grained. 3 is really very good and 4 is also good. So, of the four that I listened to yesterday and today, the best was 2 with 3 coming quite close. 1 and 4 also have lovely things in them (particularly 4) but they don't make my favourites for those works.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz ‎- Harold In Italy / Overtures*
Boston Symphony, Munch, Primrose


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know about vinyls but the CDs you are listening to have been remastered and it has made quite a lot of difference IMO. Indeed, I didn't greatly warm to Bernstein's Mahler until I heard the remasters - the sound previously was rather harsh.


Ah, good to know. I'm sure several decades of Mahler recordings have taught engineers a little something about how his music should be mastered. We could probably say the same thing about Bernstein's interpretations themselves, but so far, I like them all quite a lot. The only one that doesn't stand favorably to other versions I've heard is the 1st symphony. Kubelik's is miles beyond Bernstein's. Other than that, I'm completely satisfied with the set.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Quite a flattering portrait of Handel, compared to the other ones I've seen :lol:
> 
> @Mollie John, I have not heard any of Bach's Sinfonias transcribed for string soloists. That sounds really interesting.







*Sinfonia No. 4, BWV 790, in D Minor - *






*Sinfonia No. 9, BWV 795, in F Minor*


----------



## sonance

Franck: Prélude, Fugue & Variation; Prélude, Choral & Fugue; Piano Quintet
Alice Ader, piano; Ensemble Ader (fuga libera)


----------



## AeolianStrains

In honor of some other thread, today's listening is an album of Brahms' symphonies by Solti & Chicago.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 from a 1959 Celibidache recording. So different to the later Munich music making that we most associate his name with. It is still Celibidache but there is a lot more excitement and intensity. Does anyone else know these recordings?


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> *Sinfonia No. 4, BWV 790, in D Minor - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sinfonia No. 9, BWV 795, in F Minor*


Quite good, almost has a Classical lightness to it when played on these instruments, doesn't it? Almost reminds me of Mozart's preludes and fugues for string trio.

Now playing:









BRAHMS: 10 Intermezzi for Piano, op.117, 116, 76, 119, and 118 (all but 117 are incomplete). Glenn Gould. Classic recording. This is right behind the 1955 Goldberg Variations as far as Gould's very best recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings

Isaac Stern & John Browning

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony:


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Overture in D Minor

Nikolaus Harnoncourt leading Concentus musicus Wien


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three quartets from this set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118160


*Maurice Ravel*

L'enfant et les sortilèges
Shéhérazade
Alborada del gracioso

Saito Kinen Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, conductor

recorded 2009 and 2013, issued 2015

"In celebration of Seiji Ozawa's 80th birthday, these new recordings affirm Ozawa's lifelong affinity with Ravel while showcasing two of the world's leading mezzo-sopranos: Susan Graham in _Shéhérazade_ and Isabel Leonard as The Child in the Laurent Pelly production of _L'enfant et les sortilèges_."


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Of Thee I Sing" (McGlinn/EMI)
Harris - Symphony #5 (Alsop/Naxos)
Bernstein - Halil (Dwyer/Koch)*

_next, a couple of days of traveling to hear a professional orchestra read through a new piece of mine. Will resume listening on Thursday_


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

CD 6

Keyboard suites


----------



## Joe B

Vasks said:


> *Gershwin - Overture to "Of Thee I Sing" (McGlinn/EMI)
> Harris - Symphony #5 (Alsop/Naxos)
> Bernstein - Halil (Dwyer/Koch)*
> 
> _next, a couple of days of traveling to hear a professional orchestra read through a new piece of mine. Will resume listening on Thursday_


Have a safe trip. I hope the read through puts a smile on your face.


----------



## RockyIII

Itullian said:


>


Itullian,

I've thought about purchasing the Wispelwey recording of the Bach Cello Suites, but I've been put off by mention in some reviews of his audible fingering and breathing due to very close miking. Do you find those very noticeable and distracting?


----------



## starthrower

Coupla Mahler 8ths


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> Itullian,
> 
> I've thought about purchasing the Wispelwey recording of the Bach Cello Suites, but I've been put off by mention in some reviews of his audible fingering and breathing due to very close miking. Do you find those very noticeable and distracting?


The fingering is noticeable in places but doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I kinda like it. 
The performance is great!!!
He gets nice deep tones from that instrument.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - orchestral works part two tonight.

Sonata from the oratorio _Il trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno_ [_The Triumph of Time and Disillusion_] HWV46a (1707):
Oboe Concertos nos.1-3 HWV301, 302a and 287 (no.1 spurious, no.2 c. 1717-18 and no.3 by c. 1705):
_Concerti grossi_ nos.1-6 op.6 HWV319-324 (1739):
Organ Concertos nos.7-12 op.7 HWV306-311 (c. 1740-50):
_Concerto grosso_ in C HWV318 - performed between acts of the oratorio _Alexander's Feast_ (1736):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118167


*Maurice Ravel*

The Complete Solo Piano Music

Steven Osborne, piano

2011


----------



## philoctetes

An old favorite


----------



## millionrainbows

Samuel Barber, EMI 2-CD, Leonard Slatkin, St. Louis SO. Recorded 1986-1994, 2001 remaster.

Good sonics, good performances.


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 39 & 41
Serenade 13, Eine kleine Nachtmusik

If you don't think you like Mozart, maybe you should hear these. 
They have soul.


----------



## canouro

*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring / Billy The Kid Complete 
_Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra_

Danzón Cubano / El Salón México
_Antal Dorati, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra _


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.12 in C Major, Op.9, No.1

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, celllo


----------



## Joe B

Tonu Kaljuste leading the Latvian Radio Choir, Sinfonietta Riga, Vox Camantis, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in works of Arvo Part:










*Adam's Lament
Beatus Petronius
Salve Regina
Statuit el Dominus
Alleluia-Trpus
L'Abbe Agathon
Estonian Lullaby
Christmas Lullaby*


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> @dimace/millionrainbows: I'm intrigued about this Skalkottas character. Where is a good place to start with his music? What's a good CD of his piano works?


I first heard of him as being a 12-tonalist and student of Schoenberg, so I wanted to get some authentic-era atonal music from him, seeing a there's not that much pre-WWII or 1940s-era 12-tone music out there that has direct connection to "the source" (Schoenberg), along the lines of Stefan Wolpe and Dallapiccola, before academia supposedly took it over as an ideology (excluding Babbitt and Perle, Solberger, Arthur Berger, etc. etc). He uses the 12-tone method in his own way; yet he has written much tonal music _concurrently_ with that; he did not "evolve" into a 12-tone idiom. I find that unusual. He seems to use the row thematically most of the time.
There is a series on BIS that I have a couple of titles from, _36 Greek Dances,_ and the _Cello works/Piano Trios._

The 12-tone music is well-crafted, and has Brahmsian phrasing, long flowing melodic lines, abrupt dissonances. Sometimes I like listening to this music more than Schoenberg.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Ah, good to know. I'm sure several decades of Mahler recordings have taught engineers a little something about how his music should be mastered. We could probably say the same thing about Bernstein's interpretations themselves, but so far, I like them all quite a lot. The only one that doesn't stand favorably to other versions I've heard is the 1st symphony. Kubelik's is miles beyond Bernstein's. Other than that, I'm completely satisfied with the set.


Bernstein's later recording of Mahler 1 is in my view a great recording. It is a live performance with the Concertgebouw, available in his second complete set or separately - I should add I'm not the greatest of Bernstein's fans in Mahler but this performance I love:


----------



## starthrower

Continuing with the 8th from the re-issued Gielen set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118172


Vocalises

Natalie Dessay, soprano

Berliner Sinfonie Orchester
Michael Schønwandt, conductor

recorded 1996 and 1997, issued 1998

This album includes some wonderful songs by 10 composers, including Rachmaninov, Delibes, Ravel, and others. My favorite is "Voices of Spring" by Johann Strauss II.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Bernstein's later recording of Mahler 1 is in my view a great recording. It is a live performance with the Concertgebouw, available in his second complete set or separately - I should add I'm not the greatest of Bernstein's fans in Mahler but this performance I love:
> 
> View attachment 118177
> 
> 
> View attachment 118178


I'll second this recommendation. The set is very mixed but it has some (3 IMO) great performances in it, including the First.


----------



## D Smith

This weekend’s opera was Götterdämmerung by Wagner. I listened to a marvelous live recording from 1976 Bayreuth starring Gwyneth Jones, Karl Ridderbusch and Jess Thomas, conducted by Boulez, complete with 2 minutes of booing at the end.


----------



## eljr

Blu Ray


----------



## Enthusiast

A recent acquisition ... and, wow! ... two Anderson pieces, more substantial than most of what is available from this composer. Heaven Is Shy of Earth is an astonishing and very powerful work.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Tippett - String Quartets 1-4*

The Britten Quartet


----------



## Hiawatha

Anatoli Liadov - The Enchanted Lake:


----------



## Hiawatha

Delia Derbyshire - "Falling", from The Dreams:


----------



## Hiawatha

Philip Glass - Floe:


----------



## Hiawatha

Eric Whitacre - Water Night:


----------



## Itullian

excellent


----------



## Hiawatha

Paul-Emile Ladmirault - L'Aurore:


----------



## Hiawatha

Willy Ostijn - Laeticia:


----------



## Hiawatha

Elliott Carter - Elegy:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 3 & 4 - Gewndhaus Quartett.

Very enjoyable, with suitable zest in the finale of No 4.


----------



## Hiawatha

John Adams - Light Over Water I:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henryk Górecki - Szeroka Woda (Broad Waters):


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No. 6 in Bm Petrenko Royal Liverpool 

Malx and Dimace, I too enjoyed this piece yesterday.

The quirkiness of starting with a long extended slow movement has attracted me to this work. Mostly because it is so beautiful and it feels right.

Dimace, my dear friend we are going to hold you to a listing of your favorite Dmitri works and performances at some point. I am quickly understanding that Détente and the Iron Curtain falling allowed us to now see the power and the grace and the greatness of this composer.


----------



## Hiawatha

Hamish MacCunn - By The Loch:


----------



## canouro

*Quatre Concertos Pour Flûte*

Jean-Marie Leclair - Concerto Pour Flûte, Orchestre À Cordes Et Continuo En Do Majeur
Michel Corrette - Concerto N°6 En Mi Mineur Pour Flûte Et Orchestre À Cordes
Michel Blavet - Concerto En La Mineur Pour Flûte, Orchestre À Cordes Et Continuo
Jacques-Christophe Naudot - Concerto Opus 17 N° 3 En Do Majeur Flûte, Orchestre À Cordes Et Continuo

_Jean-Pierre Rampal, Orchestre De Chambre Jean-François Paillard_


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## jim prideaux

a CD I have had for a very long time-on the 'Pro Arte' label, Joseph Siverstein, Charles Ketcham and the Utah Symphony performing Barber.....

Violin Concerto
Prelude and Intermezzo from Vanessa
Overture-School of Scandal
Second Essay for Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

All right! Der Vater and I we don't have the best relation. He is very big, very complex, very unpredictable for my ears. So I try to learn him with the help of Ferruccio.

Busoni transcribes the Father the way I like: With pathos, romantic sonority with a pinch of modernity and very rich sound with strong use of the right piano pedal.

*I must inform you that the Italian is BIG composer!* First line! TOP! If someone today had the third of his musical knowledge, could had achieved (and with the help of technology) music from other planets. I say this because is MASTER of tonality. Despite this, his music is easy to our ears and honey for our souls. (I consider his piano concerto the BEST in the human history.) And his Bach BETTER than the Bach! (FFFF exaggeration, but this is the way I'm feeling for him)

So, let as have some *B*usoni*B*ach and I hope that tomorrow I will hit you with THE Oratorium of the Oratoriums!


----------



## Dimace

Potiphera said:


>


Myra! This is SERIOUS post! VERY SERIOUS! Another piano GIANT has joined today our community! THANKS A LOT! (I expect more for Myra. Much more! If you collect ALL the piano players of today you can not make her small finger...A MUST pianist).

Let us see who is Myra (if someone is Englishman MUST have her like Godes) 

_Julia Myra Hess was born on 25 February 1890 to a Jewish family in Kilburn, London. The youngest of four children, she began playing the piano at an early age, starting lessons when she was five.. Two years later, she entered the Guildhall School of Music, where she graduated as winner of the Gold Medal.
She studied at the Royal Academy of Music under Tobias Matthay. Her debut came in 1907 when she played Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 with Sir Thomas Beecham conducting. She went on to tour through Britain, the Netherlands and France. Upon her American debut (New York City, 24 January 1922) she became a prime favourite in the United States, not only as a soloist, but also as an ensemble player. She also has a link to jazz, having given lessons in the 1920s to Elizabeth Ivy Brubeck, mother of Dave Brubeck.
Hess garnered greater fame during the Second World War when, with all concert halls blacked out at night to avoid being targets of German bombers, she organised what would turn out to be almost 2,000 lunchtime concerts spanning a period of six years, starting during the London Blitz. The concerts were held at the National Gallery, in Trafalgar Square; Hess herself played in 150 of them. For this contribution to maintaining the morale of the populace of London, King George VI created her a Dame Commander of the Order of the British Empire (DBE) in 1941. (She had previously been created a CBE in 1936.) She makes a brief appearance performing at one of her lunchtime concerts in the 1942 wartime documentary Listen to Britain (directed by Humphrey Jennings and Stewart McAllister).
Hess began her lunchtime concerts a few weeks after the start of the Second World War. They were presented on Monday to Friday, for six-and-a-half years without fail. If London was being bombed, the concert was moved to a smaller, safer room. Every artist was paid five guineas no matter who they were. In all, Hess presented 1,968 concerts seen by 824,152 people. Hess's lunchtime concerts influenced the formation of the City Music Society.
In 1946, Arturo Toscanini invited Hess to perform with the NBC Symphony Orchestra in New York City. According to Toscanini's biographer, Mortimer Frank, after Hess and the conductor had failed to agree on tempos for Beethoven's Fifth Piano Concerto, they decided instead to perform Beethoven's Third. The 24 November 1946 broadcast concert was preserved on transcription discs and later issued on CD by Naxos Records.
Hess was most renowned for her interpretations of the works of Mozart, Beethoven and Schumann, but had a wide repertoire, ranging from Domenico Scarlatti to contemporary works. She gave the premiere of Howard Ferguson's Piano Sonata and his Piano Concerto. She also played a good amount of chamber music and performed in a piano duo with Irene Scharrer. She promoted public awareness of the piano duet and two-piano works of Schubert.
In 1926 and 1934 she famously arranged, for both solo piano and for two pianos the chorale, Wohl mir, daß ich Jesum habe from Bach's Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147. This is Movement 6 of the cantata; the music is the same for Movement 10, Jesus bleibet meine Freude. Her arrangement was published under the title Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring, which is a translation of neither of these German titles but, roughly, of the unrelated work Jesu, meiner Seelen Wonne by Martin Janus (or Jahn). The chorale melody, written in 1641, is by violinist Johann Schop, not Bach who composed its setting._


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> This weekend's opera was Götterdämmerung by Wagner. I listened to a marvelous live recording from 1976 Bayreuth starring Gwyneth Jones, Karl Ridderbusch and Jess Thomas, conducted by Boulez, complete with 2 minutes of booing at the end.


So I was reading a bit about this yesterday. I'm not a big Wagnerian, and I wasn't there. Can anyone explain to me what was so controversial about this so-called "Hundred Year Ring"? From what I can tell, Boulez changed the setting of the production... did he change the music at all too? Very curious. I believe the whole thing is on Youtube.

Current listening:









Alban Berg: Lyric Suite. Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Benda (1709-1786): Sinfonie No.8 in A Major

Mi9lan Munclinger directing Ars Rediviva


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mendelssohn symphony no. 3 with LSO/Gardiner. One of my favorite compositions by this lively and positive composer


----------



## Joe B

Davis Jerome leading The Mozart Orchestra in the first recordings of Sir William Herschel's "Oboe Concerto in C Major", "Chamber Symphony in F Major", and "Oboe Concerto in E-flat Major":


----------



## flamencosketches

Gabriel Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, opus 120. A late work of his (1924), and quite a good one. Perhaps the best of Fauré's chamber music that I have heard. Very expressive and quite contrapuntal. Almost impressionistic in some of its harmonies. One could wonder if he were influenced by his one-time student Ravel. A lot of Fauré is a bit much for me, but hearing this one makes me want to revisit some of his other works.


----------



## pmsummer

WAGNER E VENEZIA
Liebestod (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Tannhäuser) - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, Act 3) - Prelude (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg) - Der Ritt Der Walküren - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, Act 1)*
Richard Wagner*
Uri Caine Ensemble
Dominic Cortese - accordion
Drew Gress - double bass
Uri Caine - piano
Mark Feldman - 1st violin
Joyce Hammann - 2nd violin
Violoncello - Erik Friedlander - violoncello_

Winter & Winter New Edition_

Live recording June 6th-9th, 1997
Gran Caffé Quadri, Piazza S. Marco 120, Venezia
Hotel Metropol, Riva Schiavoni 4149, Venezia


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich; Symphonies 6 & 9
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons 
EMI Classics ‎- CDC 7 54339 2, CD, Album, UK, 1992.


----------



## Itullian

Klempy doing some wonderful Haydn


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Mark Adamo: Little Women* a Naxos Bluray








This is my only Adamo recording in my collection. For a modern opera it is rather conventional (or old fashioned). For an opera it's not that far from the world of popular American musicals - although rather lacking catchy tunes.

Whilst I did enjoy the opera, I'm not exactly blown away by it. To me I find the second half rather more engaging than the first half. Mind you I can say that about most operas!

Perfectly acceptable performance here.

My bluray disc is rather annoying. It takes some effort to get it to start from the beginning, and I've given up on trying to set the audio and subtitling options!


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 8 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.

Excellent.
I also have his earlier recording on Sony which is another fine account.


----------



## canouro

*Vertigo: Harpsichord Music of 18th Century France*

Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer, Pieces de Clavecin 
Francois Couperin, Septiême Ordre - Troisiême Ordre

_Mark Kroll_


----------



## Joe B

canouro said:


> View attachment 118203
> 
> 
> *Vertigo: Harpsichord Music of 18th Century France*
> 
> Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer, Pieces de Clavecin
> Francois Couperin, Septiême Ordre - Troisiême Ordre
> 
> _Mark Kroll_


An excellent disc (recording, performance, instrument).


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music of Michael Hurd:


----------



## Malx

A couple of romantic violin concertos I haven't played for a considerable time.

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto - Znaider, Israel PO, Mehta.

Glazunov, Violin Concerto - Znaider, Bavarian RSO, Jansons.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Luonnotar, Orchestral Songs. Isokoski, Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

_*Johann Sebastian Bach* - Orchestral Suite No.3 in D Major
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - Symphony No.29 in A Major
*Ludwig Van Beethoven*- Symphony No.1 in C Major_

*Otto Klemperer & the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester (now known as the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln)*

These are a trio of excellent performances captured in great Mono sound.


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe B said:


> Davis Jerome leading The Mozart Orchestra in the first recordings of Sir William Herschel's "Oboe Concerto in C Major", "Chamber Symphony in F Major", and "Oboe Concerto in E-flat Major":


That looks very interesting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gramophone's recommendations for the "Best New Classical" albums of May 2019 popped up on one of my social media feeds so I popped over to Spotify to listen to a few of these. The first recommendation that caught my eye was for a recital of lieder by French Baritone, Stéphane Degout. As I was perusing Spotify, however, I find myself intrigued by this disc:









Maybe it was the cover (understandable )... although more likely I was intrigued with a selection of Couperin's arias. I started listening... and was just drawn in. Lovely recording.

From there I moved on to the actual Gramophone-recommended disc... a recital of mélodie and lieder by Fauré, Brahms, and Schumann. Again... a lovely recording.









From there I moved on to the second recommended disc that had caught my attention, a selection of Schubert lieder performed by the beautiful and talented, Anna Lucia Richter:

















I truly enjoyed this recording... and especially the final selection, _Der Hirt auf dem Felsen_ (Shepherd on the Rock)... one of Schubert's final compositions... written for operatic soprano Pauline Anna Milder-Hauptmann, a friend of the composer. She had requested a showpiece that would allow her to express a wide range of feelings. Schubert provided a long (12 minutes+) multi-sectional lied composed for soprano, piano, and clarinet. I'm surprised (pleasantly) that I'd never heard the song before considering my love of lieder, Schubert, and clarinet. :lol:

Having enjoyed Anna Lucia Richter's disc to such an extent I carried on with the next disc of her work on Spotify... in this instance, it was a lovely recording of two string quartets, one by Schumann and the other by Mendelssohn... separated by six lieder by Schumann performed by Ms. Richter.


----------



## Janspe

*K. Saariaho: Maa, ballet music in seven scenes*
List of performers can be found *here*!









This score from 1991 remains quite unknown - at least to me it feels like nobody's talking about it! It's a fascinating piece, very Saariaho-esque for sure. The ensemble is not big at all and most of the time there are only a few instruments playing; only in the last movement does Saariaho allow us a glipse of some true tutti action. Not your average ballet score, but then again I wouldn't except one from Saariaho anyway.

I definitely enjoyed listening to this recording and would love to see a staged version live one day. Recommended!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118216


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Angela Hewitt, piano

2014


----------



## 13hm13

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819):
Concerto per sei timpani
André Philidor (ca.1647-1730) / Jacques Philidor (1657-1708):
Marche de timballes
Johann Carl Christian Fischer (1752-1807):
Symphonie mit acht obligaten Pauken
Johann Melchior Molter (1697-1765):
Sinfonia no.99
Johann Christoph Graupner (1683-1760):
Sinfonia a 2 corni, timpani, 2 violini, viola e cembalo
Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819):
Partita in C major

Alexander Peter - timpani & conductor
Dresden Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra

Sample here:


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118216
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080
> 
> Angela Hewitt, piano
> 
> 2014


That's a great set!


----------



## Itullian

Superb Brahms


----------



## canouro

*Nicolas Gombert: Eight-Part Credo; Motets*
Henry's Eight


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi, Marcello, Platti - Oboe Concertos - Haynes

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741):
Concerto in F major for Oboe, Strings and Harpsichord RV 457
Concerto in C major for Oboe, Strings and Harpsichord RV 447
Alessandro Marcello (1684-1750):
Concerto in D minor for Oboe, Strings and Harpsichord
Giovanni Benedetto Platti (c.1690-1763):
Concerto in G major for Oboe, Strings and Harpsichord

Bruce Haynes - baroque oboe
Baroque Orchestra [on period instruments]
Frans Brüggen - conductor


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 7. Danish Nat'l Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (Brilliant)


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian, you've inspired me.









Robert Schumann: String Quartet no.3 in A major. Takács Quartet.

Never heard this quartet or indeed any of Schumann's chamber music, which has something to do with that I'm not totally sold on his greatness as a composer just yet, and don't fully understand his role in the timeline of music. That being said, I'm loving this so far. A lot of pretty chromaticism and nice rich textures, but without the ultra-density of Brahms' quartets. Honestly, I think this reminds me more of Mozart's quartets than of Beethoven's, Brahms' or Schubert's. That's a good thing. But this is all quick first impression stuff.


----------



## Itullian

^^^I love Schumann. His symphonies along with Brahms symphonies are my favorites.
And I love his chamber music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Suite for Orchestra No. 1
*


----------



## Joe B

Desmond Earley leading The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin in choral works of Ireland and Scotland:


----------



## flamencosketches

I really like his lieder, especially Dichterliebe, and then a few of the piano works (the first two piano sonatas, Kinderszenen, and then I believe I remember the C major Fantasy being good). The symphonies I found quite nice, and it seemed to me that the frequent criticism of his orchestration in these works is unwarranted, but I don't particularly remember anything of them. Beyond that nothing has really grabbed me. I will keep trying, though. I find him to be a quite relatable character.


----------



## StrE3ss

Fritz Reiner: The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA









Brahms PC 1 Rubinstein


----------



## Guest

While this new recording of the revised version of the Concerto is very transparent and well played, I prefer the darker, angstier original version on the Caprice label, especially the LP.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Bruno Walter/ Columbia Symphony. Considered a classic performance and for good reason. Perfectly paced with excellent playing by the winds and brass. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118222


*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*

The Adventures of Robin Hood

Moscow Symphony Orchestra
William Stromberg, conductor

recorded 2003, reissued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 3

Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K450/ Piano Concerto No. 16 in D major, K451/ Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Conductors

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács- Nagy


----------



## JosefinaHW

Claudio Monteverdi. _Complete Madrigals_. Performed by Les Arts Florissants, Live Performances, Medici TV Premium
(also over the past several days, Monteverdi's "operas")

Series of concerts begins here:

https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/les-arts-florissants-madrigals-book-1/


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide To Renaissance Composers -*









*Giaches de Wert: Madrigals*

*La Venexiana, Claudio Cavina*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMXoMPfuqNHnoOE7dX4W5TpwH68XHdRFy


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tristan und Isode


----------



## 13hm13

Good performance. Excellent recording and fidelity...







JS Bach: Double & Triple Concertos

Rachel Podger (violin/director), Bojan Čičić (violin II), Katy Bircher (flute), Alexandra Bellamy (oboe), Johannes Pramsohler, Anna Nowak-Pokrzywinska (violins II & III)
Release Date: 13th May 2013
Catalogue No: CCSSA34113
Label: Channel
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Captainnumber36

haydnguy said:


>


I had to pick between an Impressionistic concert or a Daniil Trifinov Concert (Beethoven's 5th PC) and I chose Daniil since I play piano. It was a great show, but I wish I could've done both!


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Wind Sextet And Trios

Linda di Carlo (piano)

OperaEnsemble.


----------



## Marinera

Debussy - Estampes; Etudes book 2; Images book 1; L'isle joyeuse
Nelson Goerner - piano


----------



## haydnguy

Captainnumber36 said:


> I had to pick between an Impressionistic concert or a Daniil Trifinov Concert (Beethoven's 5th PC) and I chose Daniil since I play piano. It was a great show, but I wish I could've done both!


I think you made the right choice. I would have picked Daniil too!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Sung in English

Peter Pears (Evangelist), Heather Harper (soprano), Alfreda Hodgson (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor), Gwynne Howell (Jesus), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)

English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 (suites 1-3) from this:


----------



## Marinera

Couperin - La Sultanne, Preludes & Concerts Royaux


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christmas Oratorio


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - orchestral works part three of three this morning and early afternoon.

Organ Concertos nos.13-16 HWV295, 296a, 304 and 305 (1739-48):
_Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_ from the oratorio _Solomon_ HWV67 (1748):
_Concerti grossi_ nos.7-12 op.6 HWV325-330 (1739):
_Concerti a due cori_ nos.1-3 HWV332-334 (1747-48):
Suite - _Music for the Royal Fireworks_ HWV351 (1749):


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto no.4 in G major. Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Over the past week Gould has really won me over on these concertos, which I never seemed to get much. I have mostly been listening to 1, 3 and 4 and haven't heard his Emperor concerto yet. That one is next. He does such a great job with 3 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/ Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118236
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto no.4 in G major. Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Over the past week Gould has really won me over on these concertos, which I never seemed to get much. I have mostly been listening to 1, 3 and 4 and haven't heard his Emperor concerto yet. That one is next. He does such a great job with 3 and 4.


I think the Emperor is the jewel of that set - an amazing performance.


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death

Marjana Lipovsek - Mezzo-Soprano

Graham Johnson - Piano

Recorded 1994

As far as the original piano and vocal arrangement of this work goes, I think this is the best I've heard. Lipovsek has a lovely voice, by turns chilling and seductive and (most importantly, in my opinion) refrains from a singing style bordering on shouting which is unfortunately quite common in recordings of this song cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Jerzy Semko.


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite of the CPO Krenek Symphony set. Angular.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> My favorite of the CPO Krenek Symphony set. Angular.
> 
> View attachment 118241


Symphony no.1 is a notable work for a composer barely into his twenties - its continuous structure seems like a prototype for Sibelius's 7th which followed about three years later.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*
*The Cleveland Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th. It starts a little prosaically but has soon built up a head of steam. In those days Celibidache seems to have favoured fast speeds and excitement in Brahms. Thrilling.


----------



## Duncan

Additional disc for the upcoming week...









*Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi*

*Anna Netrebko (Giulietta), Elina Garanca (Romeo), Joseph Calleja (Tebaldo), Robert Gleadow (Lorenzo) & Tiziano Bracci (Capellio)
Wiener Singakademie & Wiener Symphoniker, Fabio Luisi*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Violin Concerto in D Minor
Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'- Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 19 Choral MVSIC


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118258


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009

I read that "Zadok the Priest," HWV 258, has been used at every British coronation since 1727.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Kozeluch


----------



## Enthusiast

Other serialists ... The Skalkottas 2nd piano concerto is a fine work and the attractive theme and variations, his last work, was intended as the first movement of a projected major piece. Searle's symphonies are rewarding pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin - Complete Piano Works

Marco Rapetti (piano).


----------



## Hiawatha

Francisco Tárrega - 16 Preludes for Guitar:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joaquin Turina - Femmes de Seville:


----------



## Hiawatha

Federico Torroba - Sonatina para Guitarra:


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera is again two short operas - Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex and Benjamin's Written on Skin (which is not that short at 90 minutes or so).


----------



## sonance

Monteverdi: Venetian Vesper Music (from: Selva Morale e Spirituale)
Emma Kirkby, soprano; Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor (alto part); Nigel Rogers, tenor; Tavener Consort; Taverner Choir; Taverner Players/Andrew Parrott (emi)


----------



## Andolink

sonance said:


> Monteverdi: Venetian Vesper Music (from: Selva Morale e Spirituale)
> Emma Kirkby, soprano; Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor (alto part); Nigel Rogers, tenor; Tavener Consort; Taverner Choir; Taverner Players/Andrew Parrott (emi)


A disc I've treasured for decades.


----------



## Andolink

*Luis de Pablo* (b.1930): chamber and ensemble works


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with disc 1 and am finishing it (as far as music is concerned) with disc 2 (suites 4-6).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118267


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The French Connection 2
Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon & strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director

2011


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Violin Concerto, orig. version. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## starthrower

No.8

I don't have the Sony 8th.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118236
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto no.4 in G major. Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Over the past week Gould has really won me over on these concertos, which I never seemed to get much. I have mostly been listening to 1, 3 and 4 and haven't heard his Emperor concerto yet. That one is next. He does such a great job with 3 and 4.





Enthusiast said:


> I think the Emperor is the jewel of that set - an amazing performance.


I'm very deserved with Glenn and his Beethoven. His sonatas were something new (novelty), but definitely not Beethovenian. If Glenn was student in a major conservatory and he had played the sonatas the way he did, I'm sure that he had failed the exams... The concertos are better. But, in any case, nowhere in the near with other great Beethoven performers. The GREAT Canadian, had his own ideas. He was living with them and he listened no one. This, with the Greatest, wasn't very good. Nevertheless an interesting approach with historical value.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius for me also - orchestral works part one of three for this evening.

_Kullervo_ - symphony for mezzo-soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: from the Finnish epic _Kalevala_] (1891-92):

 ***

(*** performers are Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (ms), Jorma Hynninen (bar), State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian SSR, Helsinki University Male Choir, Helsinki P.O./Paavo Berglund)

_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] tone poem op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem op.16 (1894-95):










_Lemminkäinen_ Suite op.22 (1893 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):










_Karelia Suite_ op.11 (1893):
_King Christian II Suite_ op.29bis (1898):
_Finandia_ - tone poem op.27 (1899-1900):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-1900):
Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Other serialists ... The Skalkottas 2nd piano concerto is a fine work and the attractive theme and variations, his last work, was intended as the first movement of a projected major piece. Searle's symphonies are rewarding pieces.
> 
> View attachment 118261


Nikos and Geoffrey! Greek / Australian partnership of the highest level, in a VERY demanding modern concerto! 100 Likes for both the composer and the pianist. TOP title, a must for every modern collection.

*Geoffrey is THE Godowsky performer! THE PERFORMER! His right/left hand independency is the dream of EVERY FFF pianist in this world. Monster pianist in his Technik!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Hiawatha

Henry Brant - Music for a Five and Dime:


----------



## Hiawatha

Daphne Oram - Pulse Persephone:


----------



## Hiawatha

Morten Lauridsen - Lux Aeterna : O Nata Lux:


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Jedermann. Pajala...Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Hiawatha

Else Marie Pade - Fordømmelse:


----------



## Hiawatha

Halim El-Dabh - Michael and the Dragon:


----------



## Hiawatha

Arvo Part - Fur Alina:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found this on youtube after an update from the Unsuk Chin facebook page. I usually like her music and do so now too! Never heard before by me.


----------



## Andolink

*Louis-Nicolas Clérambault* (1676-1749): _Cantatas_









NOÉMI RIME, soprano
JEAN-PAUL FOUCHÉCOURT, ténor
NICOLAS RIVENQ, basse

Ryo Terakado, Hiro Kurosaki, violons
Marc Hantaï, flûte
Eric Bellocq, théorbe
Elisabeth Matiffa, basse de viole
Bruno Croscet, basse de violon

Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## Itullian

Want a great set of the Schumann symphonies in first class digital sound?
Get this


----------



## jim prideaux

Samuel Barber performed by Marin Alsop, Wendy Warner and the RSNO.

Cello Concerto and the Medea Ballet Suite.


----------



## Malx

Othmar Schoeck - Concerto for Cello & Strings - Christian Poltera, Malmo SO, Tuomas Ollila.

An unashamedly late romantic piece from a composer better known for opera and vocal music. The piece which was written in 1947 is at times melancholic especially the andante second movement, this movement is followed by an altogether more boisterous short scherzo.
I believe this to be a concerto that deserves to be better known.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1
*


----------



## Malx

Allan Pettersson, Symphony No 3 - Norrkoping SO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Piano transcription of Wagner's Phantasiestuck uber Motive aus Rienzi Santo Spirito cavaliere S 439*
Endre Hegedus

Dimace, did you recommend the Wagner set of transcriptions or the other one with the Donizetti? In any case, the above piece from the 2-CD set of Wagner transcriptions is fantastic in every respect.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giuseppe Verdi *
_Un Ballo in Maschera_

From the Libretto:

* AMELIA*

When I have plucked the herb, with my own hand, from its arid stem, when from my troubled mind that dear image will have been effaced, what is left, once love is dead?

Oh! Who is weeping, what power, what power holds me back, barring my way on this fearful road? courage now - o poor heart, be of stone, do not betray me, nor yield to tears, or cease to beat, and die, crumble to nothingness!

(A bell strikes midnight.)

Midnight! Ah, what do I see? A head rises up from beneath the earth - and sigh! In its eyes, anger flashes, and it stares at me - silent, terrible.

(She falls to her knees.)

Ah, help me, give me strength, o Lord, mercy on a suffering heart!


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 3 & 4. Rundfunk Sinfonieorch. Saarbrücken/ Francis (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Suite For Orchestra No. 4, "Mozartiana"*


----------



## Itullian

Excited to finally receive this.
Starting with Brahms.
Sounding great


----------



## 13hm13

Johan Helmich Roman - Sinfonias, Violin Concertos - Nils-Erik Sparf

Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758):
Sinfonia in D major
Sinfonia in F major
Sinfonia in A major
Violin Concerto in E flat major
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Concerto in F minor

Nils-Erik Sparf - violin
The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Sample of another perf. here:


----------



## DavidA

Great fun! Handel would have been chuckling! :lol:


----------



## Malx

Mieczyslaw Karlowicz, 'Rebirth' Symphony Op 7 - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi - Du Prez - Mainerio - Anonymous - Ortiz - Le Jeune - Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts,
shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ, harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle, baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute, gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello​
_Decca_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lessons In Darkness by Norwegian "young" guy Eivind Buene. Makes me think clearly


----------



## ldiat

interesting


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Excited to finally receive this.
> Starting with Brahms.
> Sounding great


I agree; his Brahms is great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Marriner and Mahler? I wonder how this will work out.


----------



## flamencosketches

Alexander Scriabin: Études, ops. 8 & 42. This album is the absolute peak of Russian Romantic piano, or among the highlights of the whole tradition in any case. I think it's a pretty rare CD, so I feel lucky to have gotten the rip from a friend. Excellent pianism, decent enough sound for a Soviet era live recording. The études themselves are great too.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Lipovsek, ORF-Symphonieorch./ Zagrosek (Orfeo)


----------



## Hiawatha

Havergal Brian - Symphony No 1 in D Minor - 'The Gothic':


----------



## Guest

Another excellent release from this label.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished off Webern's opus 24 Concerto and 25 Lieder... truly mind blowing stuff... :tiphat:

Now onto this incredible quintet:









This is the only Schubert piece I listen to these days... not really sure why, just whenever I'm in a Schubert mood this is the one I put on.

@Hiawatha, enjoying yourself? I don't know what to think of that "Gothic" symphony. It is crazy as hell for sure.


----------



## Itullian

Woot Woot Woot!
I've wanted this set for years, so I ordered it from Japan 5 weeks ago.
The first order got lost, so they sent another.
I just received it!!!!!!!!!
And it's everything I thought it would be.
Exceptional sound and playing.
yayyyyyyy


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118285


*Edward Elgar*

Symphony No. 1
In The South (Alassio)
In Moonlight (Canto Popolare)

Hallé
Sir Mark Elder, director

recorded 2001 and 2002


----------



## flamencosketches

^Have you always been such a Beethoven quartets freak, Itullian, or is it a recent obsession  I'm perfectly happy with the couple of sets I have, but maybe one day I will delve deeper. There are certainly many full cycles of them out there. Yet I still need to get a Shostakovich quartets cycle first.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Complete works for flute. Pahud, Piemontesi, Berndt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Fischer (Musiques Suisses)


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> ^Have you always been such a Beethoven quartets freak, Itullian, or is it a recent obsession  I'm perfectly happy with the couple of sets I have, but maybe one day I will delve deeper. There are certainly many full cycles of them out there. Yet I still need to get a Shostakovich quartets cycle first.


Yes, I have always loved them and collected them. Just have ramped up lately.
And it has been very rewarding.
The string quartets and piano sonatas are a love of mine.


----------



## flamencosketches

What's your favorite Beethoven quartet? Mine is probably number 7, but I haven't heard them all.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> What's your favorite Beethoven quartet? Mine is probably number 7, but I haven't heard them all.


I really and truthfully couldn't pick one.
They are all wonderful and each one has different things to say.

And each cycle is unique in some way.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale" and Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Joe B

Nicole Cabell with Craig Terry performing songs by Bizet, Duparc, Liszt, and Ravel:


----------



## AeolianStrains

It's "amateur" hour here.










Stephen Hough playing Schubert's sonatas (784 in A minor, one of my favorites; 960 in B flat major; 613 "unfinished" in C major), 1999.


----------



## Itullian

Making my way through Danny boy's first cycle.
There's a bit of an odd tempo here and there, but overall a fine cycle.
Very good sound.
If I were to choose one word to describe the cycle, it would be clarity.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Part 2 & 3.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*
Pierre Boulez
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Recorded October, 1995


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> ^Have you always been such a Beethoven quartets freak, Itullian, or is it a recent obsession  I'm perfectly happy with the couple of sets I have, but maybe one day I will delve deeper. There are certainly many full cycles of them out there. Yet I still need to get a Shostakovich quartets cycle first.


I have the Shostakovich set shown below. It has the Borodin Quartet and Sviatoslav Richter. I bought it in 2009. I looked back and I payed $40.00. It's expensive now and there might be a better one since but it's an excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich & Carl Baermann: Music for Clarinet and Piano

Dario Zingales (clarinet) & Florian Podgoreanu (piano).


----------



## senza sordino

LvB Violin Sonatas #2, 4, 5 "Spring" and 8 (disk two from this nice set)









Schumann Symphonies 1&2. Very enjoyable music









Brahms Piano Concerto no 1 (disk one)









Brahms String Quartets #1&2. I've never found his string quartets to be as satisfying as his other chamber music 









Mahler Symphony no 2. OMG. This piece of music and this performance is truly astonishing. Please play this at my funeral.


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Fantasies On Operas By Bellini

Francesco Nicolosi (piano).


----------



## DavidA

senza sordino said:


> Mahler Symphony no 2. OMG. This piece of music and this performance is truly astonishing. Please play this at my funeral.


You appear to be in for a long funeral!


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Sid James

Lately, its been a focus on piano music:

*GODOWSKY* _Easy Listening Piano Classics_ (3 CD set)
*Selections from:
Triakontameron
Walzermasken
Java Suite
Schubert Song Transcriptions
Baroque Transcriptions and Settings
Piano Music for Four Hands
etc*
- Konstantin Scherbakov, piano; Joseph Banowetz and Alton Chung Ming Chan, duo pianists: Naxos

*VILLA-LOBOS* _Instrumental and Orchestral Works _(2 CD set)
*Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3
Momoprecoce - Fantasy for piano & orch.* (Cristina Ortiz/New Philharmonia/Vladimir Ashkenazy)
*Fantasia for soprano saxophone & chamber orchestra* (John Harle/ASMF/Neville Marriner)
*Concerto for guitar & small orchestra* (Angel Romero/London PO/Jesus Lopez-Cobos)
*A prole do bebe No. 1 and other piano pieces* (Cristina Ortiz): EMI

*ALKAN* _Piano music_ (2 CD set)
*Le Festin d'Esope
Grande Sonate "Les Quatre Ages"
Symphonie, for piano solo
Various miniatures*
- Alan Weiss, piano: Brilliant Classics


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte .

Kiri Te Kanawa - Fiordiligi/ Frederica von Stade - Dorabella/ Philippe Huttehnlocher - Guglielmo/David Rendall - Ferrando/Teresa Stratas - Despina/Jules Bastin - Don Alfonso

Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra- Alain Lombard

Recorded; Strasbourg, May 1977.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - orchestral works part two of three for this morning and afternoon, broken up by a nice walk in the spring sun.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-05):
_Serenades nos.1 and 2_ for violin and orchestra op.69a/b (1912 and 1913):










Suite from the incidental music to the Arvid Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] op.44/66 (1903 - rev. by 1911):










_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem op.49 (1903-06):
_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem op.64 (1913):










Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):
Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 3

Études
Masques (Tres vif et fantasque) - C. Debussy
D'un cahier d'esquisses (Tres lent-sans rigueur) - C. Debussy
L'Isle joyeuse (Quasi una cadenza - Tempo : Modere et tres souple) - C. Debussy
La plus que lente (Lent - Molto rubato con morbidezza) - C. Debussy
Le petit negre (Cakewalk. Allegro giusto) - C. Debussy
Berceuse heroique (Modere - sans lenteur) - C. Debussy
Hommage à Haydn (Mouvement de


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, op.13. Pierre Boulez, BBC Singers, BBC Chorus. Interestingly, as I found out last night, there are some later choral pieces on here that are quite tonal, the opus 49 Volkslieder. Even more tonal than his early works.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Podger&Biber


----------



## Hiawatha

Fanny Mendelssohn - Piano Sonata in C Minor:


----------



## Hiawatha

Modest Mussorgsky - Pieces for Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Clara Schumann - Piano Concerto:


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto no.5 in E-flat major, the "Emperor". As promised yesterday. Yes, Gould is great here. Stokowski's American Symphony sounds great. This is probably my favorite of the few recordings I've heard. Glenn Gould really won me over on these concerti. He is a phenomenal pianist.

I have Gould's 4-disc box set of Schoenberg coming in the mail today


----------



## Hiawatha

Felix Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nadia Boulanger - Fantaisie pour Piano et Orchestre:


----------



## Hiawatha

Joseph Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11:


----------



## flamencosketches

Argerich playing Haydn! Great find. I have been meaning to check out his piano concertos, and she is one of my favorite pianists.

Beethoven ended, next on the queue:









Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik & Kleine Kammermusik, op.24. This is an excellent recording. Hindemith was a great composer. To borrow an anachronistic expression, he was something of a "polystylist". I have heard him described as conservative, even "too" conservative to have been a great composer. But I don't see that at all. Easily one of the most important composers of his time (early 20th century... lot of competition there... but he stands out).


----------



## sonance

Andolink said:


> A disc I've treasured for decades.


Yes. It's a real gem. - Some days ago, after searching examples for a thread in the "Religious Music" forum, I suddenly remembered the "Dixit Dominus" by Monteverdi and how I loved this. Listening again: this love hasn't withered at all!

Monteverdi: Altri Canti
Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)










This CD is one of some old Harmonia mundi CDs I bought in Arles, where the record company was/is situated. They had some special shops then in Arles or Aix-en-Provence, only dedicated to Harmonia Mundi CDs and LPs. Before the time of CDs I bought LPs there, carrying them in my rucksack even when climbing to the Montagne Ste. Victoire on a very hot day which ended in an incredible thunderstorm. Long time ago. Oh those memories of youth ...


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Hiawatha

flamencosketches said:


> Argerich playing Haydn! Great find. I have been meaning to check out his piano concertos, and she is one of my favorite pianists.
> 
> Beethoven ended, next on the queue:
> 
> View attachment 118291
> 
> 
> Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik & Kleine Kammermusik, op.24. This is an excellent recording. Hindemith was a great composer. To borrow an anachronistic expression, he was something of a "polystylist". I have heard him described as conservative, even "too" conservative to have been a great composer. But I don't see that at all. Easily one of the most important composers of his time (early 20th century... lot of competition there... but he stands out).


Thank you.

I regard Argerich very highly but who doesn't? Re Hindemith, I am not especially well informed but I like what Bernstein did with/at the Young People's Concerts and think that "The Genius of Paul Hindemith" was one of the best of those. In that episode Bernstein discussed Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" to great effect. Original CBS Television New York Broadcast Date: 23 February 1964 : it's almost but not quite a historical "document" for me as at the time I was still in my pram, hence too young to be aware of it.


----------



## Duncan

*Christopher Hogwood: Handel Recordings*

*Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 3 Nos. 1-6, HWV312-317*

*Handel & Haydn Society
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## Dimace

*Barthold Heinrich Brockes* was a poet from Hamburg. (16, 17th century) He has written many things but the work made him immortal was the *Brockes-Passion.* Based on the Bibel and the Evangelium the poet tells us what happened with our Savior and Master from the moment he arrested till the moment he left his last breath on Golgotha Hill.

The success of this work was huge! Many composers inspired and made music (in Oratorium form) Among them the F.G Händel, G.P. Telemann, J.F Fasch (very significant composers. I have seen nothing of him till now here…) and J.S Bach.

As we are speaking for a pure Christian Work, logically the music based on the western music tradition. Very serious and throughout ruled from the Jesus Drama. Between 1700 and 1770 (circa...) we had almost 20 Oratoriums based on Barthold poetry. Handel was from the first, around 1717. (the most famous work) About this time (that was bad luck) also our friend has composed his Oratorium. Our friend who came from the same city as the author of the Passion: Hamburg! *Our friend is the great Johann Mattheson! *

Johann wasn't a traditional German composer. He was influenced from the Far East music. (he was travelling a lot) When he composed his Oratorium took care to include many eastern musical element into his music. These elements (the most famous are the Tibetan Bells (I use this terminology) or Chinese Bells ) *Something UNIQUE in the western music, my friends! * They are moments at 38,39, 40 Parts 1 and 2 where the Bells are playing SOLO! Small, tiny bells so sweat, they blow your mind away. They alone, sustain the melody and the tempo perfectly. A super human musical achievement for the 16th, 17th century music.* An almost Heretic Work, ladies and gentlemen!*

No one want to record this work. A Tibet oriented Christian Oratorium? FFFF us! (As Jesus said hanged on the cross. ''Forgive them Father! They don't know what they do!'') For the shake of music and history, a woman (again) gave the solution to this unbelievable historical unfairness. *The Marie Theres Brand! The diplomat Musikerin from Speyer am Oberrhein.* The woman who knows so well the old composers, as I know my FFFF name! Like this in 1996 took place the major event! *The first and ONLY recording of Johann Mattheson's Brockes Passion. * Very important here (also) is not the TOP Accademia Filarmonica Köln but (please pay attention) the *Motetten Chor Speyer! * Forget EVERYTHING you have already listen and enjoy the ABSOLUT Chor experience with these guys, who bring almost illegal perfection on the stage. One, all around SUPERNATURAL performance, which as a project went nowhere! (commercially) A work for the true musical elite!

The score was lost for centuries. They found it in Jerewan in Armenia in 1958! It was almost destroyed from the commies. Twenty years they tried to restore it! Hundred thousands of DM. And after remained hidden in one state library. If you manage to find a copy of this, make place in your shelf and put it under strong light! A piece of extreme importance and value. And, you are, dear friends, the only one who know about this treasure. No other community, worldwide, have the faintest idea of this work. But, believe me, after 100 years this one will be the reference in every Oratorium Work!









(before many months, I made a small presentation, in another thread, here, if I remember correctly. I have seen no reaction since then and now I came seriously with this one. Like this, after Scherchen and Silverman (the very best of Beethoven) we have a conclusion to Oratorium subject, with the very best is given globally!)


----------



## flamencosketches

Hiawatha said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I regard Argerich very highly but who doesn't? Re Hindemith, I am not especially well informed but I like what Bernstein did with/at the Young People's Concerts and think that "The Genius of Paul Hindemith" was one of the best of those. In that episode Bernstein discussed Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" to great effect. Original CBS Television New York Broadcast Date: 23 February 1964 : it's almost but not quite a historical "document" for me as at the time I was still in my pram, hence too young to be aware of it.


Very interesting. I have loved those I've seen of Bernstein's lectures on 20th century music. I'll have to check that one out.

Current:


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't really follow Ades (or Rattle, come to that) but I do like this CD quite a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin & Debussy*

Grande Polonaise Op.22
Préludes Livre 1


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Concertos for Two Violins. Mullova, Marcon/Carmignola/Venice Baroque Orchestra. Nothing like Vivaldi to brighten up a dreary morning. Outstanding performances from Mullova and Carmignola and great sounding recording. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths.


----------



## Enthusiast

Partly prompted by another thread - excellent performances.


----------



## Orfeo

A late discovery, but I like what I am hearing. Enjoyable yet gripping.


















Symphony no. V in B flat minor "Drammatica"


----------



## philoctetes

New Telemann on the block


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan, Capriccio*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano & Cello Concertos

Jiri Barta (cello) and Martin Kasik (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiri Kout & Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*

They sure cram a lot into this box set. So far, the recordings are well done and well played with a light touch.


----------



## agoukass

English Music for Strings (Works by Delius, Bridge, and Elgar) 

English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Itullian

Starting with some Barenboim today.
Danny brings a classical clarity in this set.
Very nice.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118307


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Symphony No. 2, Vocalise*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## deprofundis

Ah for you all it's a privilege to announce what I'm currently listening, one of the finest LP of Claude Le Jeune one of the important composer of protestant Frenchmen, Beside L'Estocart and Goudimel * you all, for you dear kind sir. moderator Taggart, I'm currently listening to a new LP I just happen to purchase by surprise, the polyphony of French protestant at it's best secular song's, very nice and well put LP on ARION label., crowned for academic of French record of the year., behold I say to all: Chef-d'oeuvre de la Renaissance Française volume 1-OCTONNAIRES de la vanite et inconstance du monde de Claude Le Jeune Jacques Feuillie, and this is an import from France, you probably guest it.

Have a great day, listen to the music, get this awesome Vinyl cost me a sack of peanuts, like 5.99$ cheaper than this they give it away *


----------



## Itullian

Great set.
Here's a tip for you.
If you buy Bernstein's DGG Schumann, (which you should), buy this one, not the box one with Lenny's picture on it.
This one has been remastered and the sound is a huge improvement over the box issue.
You should own this one along with the Dohnanyi Decca double set.
Great Schumann! in great sound!


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

*I wonder why these quartets are not more loved,they deserve to be more appreciated
*

String quartets 2 & 3


----------



## flamencosketches

^ I'm thinking of getting that set. i'm curious though, is this "Amar Quartet" a new incarnation of the quartet Hindemith himself was in, or is it a new ensemble that named itself in tribute?


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: St. Quartets op. 132 & 135. Borodin Quartet (Chandos)


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## D Smith

British Violin works. Tasmin Little, Piers Lane. Well performed pleasant works. The best are by Bridge and Vaughan Williams. This is a very 'lightweight' album though. Little and Lane are a terrific duo as usual.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem, Sinfoinetta. Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue, an American in Paris, Concerto in F
*

I don't know why, but I'm indifferent to Benjamin Britten's music. I keep getting interrupted, but I just let this play while I'm out of the room.

The Gershwin is a nice surprise. I played the saxophone part in an orchestral performance some time ago (which had a four-bar saxophone solo), and this is the first time I've heard that version I played in on a recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118312


*Maurice Ravel*
- Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D major
- Piano Concerto in G major

*Gabriel Faure*
- Ballade for Piano and Orchestra Op. 19

London Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, conductor
Louis Lortie, piano

1989
Louis Lortie


----------



## Malx

Hector Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.

This disc I believe to be one of the very best recordings of this piece, it was wonderful to hear it again.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two symphonies from this - methodical, clear, sober and stylishly done. I feel though that the slow movements are a little dull.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas nrs 8, 9 & 10. Grumiaux, Haskil (Decca)


----------



## andrzejmakal

I like this guy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gershwin, Porgy and Bess Suite; Barber, Medeas Medtation etc.; Copland, El Salon Mexico*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Sonata No. 1*


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Violin Sonatas BWV 1014/1018. Grumiaux, Jaccottet (Philips)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of orchestral works by Jean Sibelius tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Humaresque no.1_ in D-minor for violin and orchestral op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):










_Luonnotar_ [Daughter of Nature] - tone-poem for soprano and orchestra op.70 [Text: from _Kalevala_] (1913): 
_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem op.73 (1913-14):
_Andante festivo_ for string quartet - arr. for strings and timpani WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):










_Tapiola_ [_Tapio's Realm_] - tone poem op.102 (1926):










Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. by 1919):
Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):
Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):


----------



## andrzejmakal

Something special


----------



## Itullian

More Smetana


----------



## pmsummer

A DISTANT SHORE
*J.S. Bach - David Kellner - Sylvius Leopold Weiss*
Ronn MacFarlane - lute
_
Dorian Recordings_


----------



## jim prideaux

Gil Shaham, Andre Previn and the LSO........

Barber and Korngold Violin Concertos.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118321


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Wierner Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1984 and 1985


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Requiem*
Karel Ancerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

This is my first listening to this requiem, and it's got a lot going for it. My favorite sections are the Dies irae, Tuba mirum, and Confutatis maledictis. According to Amazon Music, the Offertorium is the track most often played from the album by far. Perhaps it is the powerful last couple of minutes that accounts for the popularity, as the other 10 minutes of it were fairly standard.


----------



## Colin M

North Carolina is channeling Schumann right now.

Schuman Symphony No. 1 in B flat M ("Spring") von Karajan Berlin

Whenever I pull out Schumann from the CD cabinet and I do that a lot, I invariably start with this. And then follow with another work. While I might favor "The Rhenish" Symphony No. 3 a bit more and his songs from 1840 even a bit more, I accept the aim to perfection demonstrated here



RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118321
> 
> 
> *Robert Schumann*
> 
> Symphonies Nos. 1-4
> 
> Wierner Philharmoniker
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor
> 
> recorded 1984 and 1985


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001--1006. Ughi (RCA)


----------



## Itullian

Delving back into this set. The Brahms was great!
Now into some Beethoven, 4 & 5.


----------



## pmsummer

FUNERAL SENTENCES
_Musique funèbre pour la Reine Mary_
*Henry Purcell*
Collegium Vocale
Philippe Herreweghe - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem*
Chorus & Orchestra of the Academy of Ancient Music
Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
Emma Kirkby (Soprano)
Carolyn Watkinson (Contralto)
Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Tenor)
David Thomas (Bass)

This is my first listen of this version/performance of the piece and Hogwood impresses here as he has in what I have heard of his Beethoven and Haydn.

It is described in the documentation as "...returned to the original, uncompleted score, eliminating the numerous modifications and alterations...".


----------



## eugeneonagain

Leo Smit, _Concerto for viola and string orchestra_. Great little concerto this one, from a now little-known composer. His Symphony in C is worth a listen too.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## StrE3ss

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
Superb performance


----------



## D Smith

Janacek Intimate Letters, Haas String Quartet No 2. Pavel Haas Quartet. A favourite album here,


----------



## pmsummer

CAPRITIO
*Instrumental Music from 17th Century Italy*
Tragicomedia
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Cantatas_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118326


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six suites for unaccompanied cello

Yo-Yo Ma, cello

2018


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Violin Sonatas , K.454 & K.376. Ughi, Tipo (Sony)


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B minor, opus 58. Martha Argerich.


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons









5 & 9


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

Claude Debussy: Estampes, L.100. Alexis Weissenberg.

This pianist is really good. Any fans of his here? I want to check out more of his recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Variations Goldberg. Tipo (EMI)


----------



## deprofundis

Im having one heck of a listening session tonight, right now in the very moment New York Polyphony album call :Roma Aeterna wich is divine and such a breathe of fresh air , of unlightenment Palestrina and Thomasz Louis da Victoria, is very considerably awesome release , Palestrina fan, newbies to Palestrina and Victoria, and other name of renaissance worth the listen.I heard Lambert De Sayve sacred works on Klara will listen to it again and again, maybe check the ensemble de chambre de namur missa too or my LP of Claude Le Jeune from France at a candylicous price of 4.99$ this wonderful offering on ARION label France is rad, 1873 release , that a good years, last year petrol crash that year vinyl became more thin bread, blame petrol crisis, no wonder I have these 50-70" vynil prior to 1973 mostly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118330


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six suites for solo cello

Winona Zelenka, cello

2010


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Erich Kleiber
Recorded: 1953-11


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies No. 3 and 4

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

Recorded: 1984-02-02
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Luzzasco Luzzaschi - (c. 1545 - 1607)*

*Luzzasco Luzzaschi: Madrigals, Motets, & Instrumental Music*

*Profeti della Quinta*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnHjAYtMONlO2_OZi7E6wx66gzkR_a6-S


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 & 40 and Roussel: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach _The Well-Tempered Clavier_, Book II, András Schiff


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali
The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón.


----------



## haydnguy

*Luciano Berio * (1925-2003)

Barbara Hannigan, sorprano & conductor
Ludwig Orchestra

CD Title: "Crazy Girl Crazy"
(c) 2017


----------



## haydnguy

Now...

*Honegger * (1892-1955)
Symphony No. 2 for Orchestra and Trumpet
Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"

*Stravinsky*
Concerto in D for Orchestra (revised version of 1946)

Herbert von Karajan, conductor
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Paër: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag.


----------



## eugeneonagain

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118329
> 
> 
> Claude Debussy: Estampes, L.100. Alexis Weissenberg.
> 
> This pianist is really good. Any fans of his here? I want to check out more of his recordings.


Yes. I have a CD (only the second CD of a 2-CD collection _Great Pianists of the 20th Century_...second-hand!) with him playing Bach (arr. Liszt), Scriabin, Scarlatti, Prokofiev, Stravinsky. I also have the above CD. His version of _Pagodes_ is excellent.


----------



## sonance

Salomone Rossi: Jewish polyphony at the Gonzaga court
Ensemble Daedalus/Roberto Festa (glossa)


----------



## sonance

Sainte Colombe: Retrouvé & Changé
Hille Perl, viola da gamba; Lorenz Duftschmidt, viola da gamba; Lee Santana, theorbo, archlute, baroque lute; Andrew Lawrence-King, triple harp, Irish harp, organ (deutsche harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas for piano and cello 1,4 & 5


----------



## flamencosketches

eugeneonagain said:


> Yes. I have a CD (only the second CD of a 2-CD collection _Great Pianists of the 20th Century_...second-hand!) with him playing Bach (arr. Liszt), Scriabin, Scarlatti, Prokofiev, Stravinsky. I also have the above CD. His version of _Pagodes_ is excellent.


That's awesome. I'll have to look into that, though I know that series is getting rarer and rarer and can be quite expensive.

I hate when CDs (and records) get split up like that. I once bought the album "1969 The Velvet Underground Live" on vinyl, off Discogs, thinking I got it for dirt cheap, and it came to me with only one the 2nd disc :lol:

Current:









Kammermusik no.2. Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw. The soloist is Ronald Brautigam.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Bizet: Symphony in C*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1: excerpts*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 2: excerpts*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1: excerpts*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2: excerpts*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero - The Symphonies Volume 1

Symphony No. 3 'delle campane'/ Symphony No. 4 'in memoriam'/ Sinfonia del mare

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## Duncan

Going all "Bizet" today...









*Bizet: Carmen*

*Elina Garanča (Carmen), Roberto Alagna (Don José), Teddy Tahu Rhodes (Escamillo), Barbara Frittoli (Micaela), Keith Miller (Zuniga), Elizabeth Caballero (Frasquita), Sandra Piques Eddy (Mercedes)
Metropolitan Opera, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*






*Carmen: "Près des remparts de Séville" (Elina Garanca) -*


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera is part of what may turn out to be a Beethoven day.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118338
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


This is money well spend I see.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Hadelich/Sibelius


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Pianosonatas D850 & D784


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> This is money well spend I see.


Yessir  been listening to at least one or two symphonies per week since I got it, sometimes much more. I tend to have to pace myself with Mahler. Anyway, every one I've heard so far is great (though i didn't quite "get" No.3). The only one that doesn't quite stand up to other interpretations so far is No. 1, IMO.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kenneth Gaburo (1926-1993). He served as a professor of music at the University of Illinois, the University of California, San Diego, and the University of Iowa. His notable students include James Tenney and Allen Strange. He is renowned as a teacher, pioneer of electronics in music, jazz pianist, writer, ecologist, publisher, and proponent of compositional linguistics. 
He most often made innovative use of electronics and explored tonality, serialism, and what he called "compositional linguistics" such as in his LINGUA series (Listening). He also wrote minimal pieces such as The Flow of (u) for three voices singing unison.


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern

Alfreda Hodgson

English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard.


----------



## Littlephrase

This is, of course, very good.

Haydn- Piano Trios HOB. XV: 28-31


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Sibelius listening is over but I'm staying in Scandinavia for the time being - this time it's Edvard Grieg, various works part one for this afternoon.

Symphony in C-minor WoO (1863-64):










_Fugue_ in F-minor for string quartet WoO (1961):
Violin Sonata no.1 in F op.8 (1865):
Violin Sonata no.2 in G op.13 (1867):








***

(*** violin sonatas played by Ivan Ženatý [v] and Antonín Kubálek [p], and the _fugue_ for string quartet played by the Raphael Quartet)

Piano Concerto in A-minor op.16 (1868):










_Lyric Pieces book I_ - eight pieces for piano op.12 (1866-67):
_Lyric Pieces book II_ - eight pieces for piano op.38 (1883):
_Lyric Pieces book III_ - six pieces for piano op.43 (1886):










_To brune Øjne_ [_Two Brown Eyes_] from _Hjertets Melodier_ [_Melodies of the Heart_] for voice and piano op.5 [Text: Hans Christian Andersen (1864-65):
_Jeg elsker Dig!_ [_I Love But Thee!_] from _Hjertets Melodier_ [_Melodies of the Heart_] for voice and piano op.5 [Text: Hans Christian Andersen] (1864-65):
_En svane_ [_A Swan_] from _Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen_ [_Six Poems of Henrik Ibsen_] for voice and piano op.25 (1876):
_Med en vandlilje_ [_With a Waterlily_] from _Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen_ [_Six Poems of Henrik Ibsen_] for voice and piano op.25 (1876):
_Et håb_ [_Hope_] from _Fem Digte_ [_Five Poems_] for voice and piano op.26 [Text: John Paulsen] (1876):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Dame Joan Sutherland (Soprano), Marilyn Horne (Mezzo-Soprano), James King (Tenor), Martti Talvela (Bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt.


----------



## Enthusiast

The three op. 59 ('Rasumovsky') quartets from this set - good enough but I didn't think on this hearing that the Belceas have the full measure of these works.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's commute (disc ended at the mailbox when I got home...perfect timing):










Today's commute (not sure I'll have time later to post this, so doing it now):


----------



## Dimace

Today I had a small surprise! I received as a gift a Bruckner Circle I hadn't had. (that was my first impression, at least) *The Eugens Jochum's Circle with the Staatskapelle Dresden! *(plus the Nullte Symphonie, with Skrowaczewski, as CD No.10)

I have the famous Eugen's Circle from the late 70ths (EMI)and I initially had the impression that the great conductor had made another circle, which was unknown to me. So, I left behind what I was doing and I started with the 4th. Everything fine! And it is very logic, because* we have also here the EMI recordings from the 70ths! *

This, of course, is not a problem! The EMIs recordings were SUPER and here (well done Brilliant) we have them again, in a nice box which reminds more luxurious labels. I can say that the sound is G plus, and the overall experience the same with EMI recordings. What makes the difference is the price! Very small and for every pocket. For the beginners of Anton, a VERY GOOD buy. For the experienced a chance to add a (new) circle to their Bruckner collection with very small money.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118350


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas and Concerto

Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut, BWV 199
Concerto in D for oboe, violin, strings, and basso continuo, BWV 1060R
Ich habe genung, BWV 82

Freiburger Barockorchester
Emma Kirkby, soprano

1999


----------



## sbmonty

Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
I've been listening to various Violin Concertos these past few days. This is a terrific work.


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA
*Antonio Vivaldi*
STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt - conductor
_
Teldec - Das Alte Werk_


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Weill from Herreweghe ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas No.25,24,27 & 23 ( appassionata)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## eljr

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Disc 1


You are going to love this, it's awesome.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118355


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The Four Seasons

Oprheus Chamber Orchestra
Sarah Chang, violin

2007

This is currently my third favorite album of these concertos.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> You are going to love this, it's awesome.


Indeed!!!!

I love it. How can I have gone wrong?

I am sucker for the cello, Bach is God and MS Podger is as good as it gets.!

I went right to CD2 where I intended to listen to just the first disc today.


----------



## eljr

Disc II


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1; Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1; Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A. Kissen/ Emerson String Quartet. Excellent, lively ensemble playing in this recent live recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118357


*Johann Sebastian Bach*
- Double Concerto for violin, oboe, strings, and continuo in C minor
- Sinfonia in F major
- Concerto for violin, strings, and continuo in E major
- Sonata No. 2 for solo violin in A minor
- "Erbarme dich, mein Gott"

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
- Trio Sonata for flute, violin, and continuo in B minor

Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Lisa Batiashvili, violin

2014


----------



## Andolink

*Michel Pignolet de Montéclair* (1667-1737): _Cantatas_


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!


----------



## Itullian

eljr said:


> Disc II


I'm waiting for this to arrive


----------



## Enthusiast

I bought this set years ago but have barely listened to it. When I got it I was just beginning to find the Beethoven symphonies a bit stale (it happens to me every once in a while), and especially HIP performances of Beethoven. My Beethoven symphonies mojo returned ages ago and finally I am listening to these recordings. Today I listened to the first five symphonies. I liked the first two but the Eroica did not seem as great as we know it is. The 4th and 5th were quite good. But I was beginning to ask myself whether there is anything distinctive about Krivine's approach. I still don't think I have heard a HIP Beethoven set that is as good as the best. But I will listen to the rest soon.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Sym. Nr. 6 in d; Tempest, Suite Nr.1; In Memoriam. Danish Nat'l Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (Brilliant)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Robert Schumann*
_Fantasy, Op 17 in C major_

*Franz Liszt*
_Études d'exécution transcendante_

Evgeny Kissin, pianist
RCA Victor Red Seal
CD Stereo Album​


----------



## Hiawatha

Ricard Lamote de Grignon - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Luis de Freitas Branco - Paraísos Artificiais:


----------



## Hiawatha

Manuel De Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain:


----------



## Hiawatha

Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E Minor:


----------



## Hiawatha

Déodat de Séverac - En Vacances:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Third Coast Percussion
Perpetulum: Philip Glass, Gavin Bryars

Release Date March 29, 2019
Duration01:33:37
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateDecember 11, 2017 - December 15, 2017
Recording Location
Electrical Audio


----------



## pmsummer

LE MANUSCRIT DU PUY
_Monodic and polyphonic chant and motets,12th-16th centuries_
*Cathedral of Le Puy-en-Velay*
Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard - direction

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to lastest purchase two of Ludus Modalis ensemble call:

Lassus: Biographie musicale(année de jeunesse) pretty sweet hey?
Lejeune: Dix psaume de David (quite incredible)

Utendal: Froliche neue Teutsche und frantzosiche (an obscur classical composer of Flemish origin of 17 century.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Quartet Opus 18 No.1,2 & 3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - various works part two tonight.

Ten instrumental pieces from the incidental music for the Henrik Ibsen play _Peer Gynt_ op.23 (1875):










_Andante con moto_ in C-minor for piano trio WoO (1877):
String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.27 (1877-78):
Cello Sonata in A-minor op.36 (1883):








***

(_***_ _andante con moto_ for piano trio is played by Jet Rölling [p], Ramy Koch [v] and Henk Lambooij [vc], the string quartet is played by the Raphael Quartet, and the cello sonata is played by Robert Cohen [vc] and Roger Vignoles [p])

_Våren_ [_Last Spring_] from _Tolv Melodier_ [_Twelve Melodies_] for voice and piano op.33 [Texts: Aasmund Olavsson Vinje] (1873-80):
_Langs ei Å_ [_Beside the Stream_] from _Tolv Melodier_ [_Twelve Melodies_] for voice and piano op.33 [Texts: Aasmund Olavsson Vinje] (1873-80):
_Fra Monte Pincio_ [_From Monte Pincio_] from _(6) Romancer (ældre og nyere)_ [_(6) Romances (earlier and later)_] op.39 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1869-84):
_Seks Sange_ [_Six Songs_] for voice and piano op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine/Emanuel Geibel/Ludwig Uhland/Walter von der Vogelweide/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Friedrich von Bodenstedt ] (1884 and 1889):
_Forårsregn_ [_Spring Flowers_] from _Seks Digte_ [_Six Poems_] for voice and piano op.49 [Text: Holger Drachmann] (1886-89):










_Bergliot_ - melodrama for female speaker and orchestra op.42 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1871 - rev. by 1885):
Three scenes from the abandoned opera _Olav Trygvason_ op.50 [Libretto: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1873-89 inc.):










_Lyric Pieces book IV_ - seven pieces for piano op.47 (1885-88):
_Lyric Pieces book V_ - six pieces for piano op.54 (1891):
_Lyric Pieces book VI_ - six pieces for piano op.57 (1893):


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Luis de Freitas Branco - Paraísos Artificiais:


Wonderful music! I don't know the guy, but he knows tons of music. Very Wagnerian sound (more Siegfried than Richard) and a lot of Strauss's melancholy.

*Artificial Paradises!* I just bought it! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Itullian

Checking these out.
5 now.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 30
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Prelude In B-Flat, Op. 23 No. 2
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa conducting
Evgeny Kissin, pianist

RCA Victor Red Seal
CD Stereo Album
Live Recording​


----------



## millionrainbows

I have come to expect Levine's readings to be somewhat slower, or "unhurried" than the norm, and these works benefit from that. Dig those 'rainbow lovers' on the cover!


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> The EMIs recordings were SUPER and here (well done Brilliant) we have them again, in a nice box which reminds more luxurious labels. I can say that the sound is G plus, and the overall experience the same with EMI recordings. What makes the difference is the price! Very small and for every pocket. For the beginners of Anton, a VERY GOOD buy. For the experienced a chance to add a (new) circle to their Bruckner collection with very small money.
> 
> View attachment 118349


Thanks for the recommendation, Dimace, speaking as a 'man on a budget." I agree that all of the Brilliant reissues I've heard have excellent sonics.


----------



## Itullian

A little JSB.
Superbly done.


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> Wonderful music! I don't know the guy, but he knows tons of music. Very Wagnerian sound (more Siegfried than Richard) and a lot of Strauss's melancholy.
> 
> *Artificial Paradises!* I just bought it! EXCELLENT!
> 
> View attachment 118364


Thank you so much for your comments. It cheers me to hear your reaction.

Ever since I have been on this forum - still not so long yet in any active form, whatever the initial joining date - I have done my best to listen again to and put forward as wide a range of composers as have so far appealed to me. That is not finished. There are quite a few to go after which time I will be going for depth rather than breadth and perhaps concentrating mostly on the ones I like the best, of which there are many.

But this particularly posting was an odd one for me. I had a slight sense of deja vu about it and wondered if I had already included it in recent weeks - my first unintended duplicate as it were. Whether this was the case or not and I am still not sure, what you have said makes me feel that it was right to post it today. I do believe that it is an outstanding piece of music from someone who isn't especially well known but should be.


----------



## philoctetes

Perfectly conceived and executed


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Thank you so much for your comments. It cheers me to hear your reaction.
> 
> Ever since I have been on this forum - still not so long yet in any active form, whatever the initial joining date - I have done my best to listen again to and put forward as wide a range of composers as have so far appealed to me. That is not finished. There are quite a few to go after which time I will be going for depth rather than breadth and perhaps concentrating mostly on the ones I like the best, of which there are many.
> 
> But this particularly posting was an odd one for me. I had a slight sense of deja vu about it and wondered if I had already included it in recent weeks - my first unintended duplicate as it were. Whether this was the case or not and I am still not sure, what you have said makes me feel that it was right to post it today. I do believe that it is an outstanding piece of music from someone who isn't especially well known but should be.


What I can promise is that, after CD arrival and listening, I will make a good presentation of this wonderful composer, followed with his mentor Siegfried Wagner. Siegfried is also a GREAT composer and certainly had an important influence to the Portugal composer. Thanks for this post. To learn something new is very important to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 through 3
*


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> What I can promise is that, after CD arrival and listening, I will make a good presentation of this wonderful composer, followed with his mentor Siegfried Wagner. Siegfried is also a GREAT composer and certainly had an important influence to the Portugal composer. Thanks for this post. To learn something new is very important to me.


Excellent - thank you.


----------



## starthrower

From the 2 CD set featuring the five symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Paasikivi, Laukka...Lahti Sym. Orch/ Vänskä (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Itullian

Beauty of tone and transparency mark this very fine cycle.
There is gravitas when called for though.
One of my favorites.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## StrE3ss

Elgar Violin Concerto & Sonata


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Gielen/ SWR Sinfonie Orchester. Generally good performance but it suffers from a slow and foursquare second movement. Outer movements are excellent though.


----------



## Hiawatha

Louis Vierne - Messe Solennelle:


----------



## Hiawatha

Darius Milhaud - La Creation du Monde:


----------



## Hiawatha

Louis Andriessen - De Stijl:


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Checking these out.
> 5 now.


What do you think? I've been listening to this set like crazy. On a big Glenn Gould kick lately; as I'm sure I've mentioned, it was his music that hooked me into classical music at large.

Incidentally, now playing:









Gould's no Richter... by that I mean his is not my favorite interpretation of these famous preludes and fugues. But it is indeed an interesting one. Idiosyncratic as hell for sure.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118370


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suites for Solo Cello

Janos Starker, cello

1997

Does anybody here have the 2010 issue of this 2-CD set, Sony catalog number 88697703262? If so, can you tell me if it was remastered or just repackaged? Is there is any appreciable difference in the sound quality?


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexandre Tansman - Sonatine for Bassoon and Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gabriel Pierné - Concerto in C minor for Piano and Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Sergei Lyapunov - Nocturne in D Flat Major:


----------



## Hiawatha

Michael Tippett - Spirituals from "A Child of Our Time":


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Hiawatha

John Stainer - Magnificat in Bb:


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Gabriel Pierné - Concerto in C minor for Piano and Orchestra:


I feel that I must watch / read you very carefully. You know definitely music! This is the second masterpiece of the night (I will buy it also immediately). Bavouzet, as pianist, is well known to me. The composer was completely unknown. I extremely appreciate SERIOUS works of unknown or less known composers to enrich my vast records collection and my not vast knowledge. Keep going!


----------



## Andolink

*Carl Nielsen*: _Symphony No. 5, Op. 50_ (1921-22)


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> I feel that I must watch / read you very carefully. You know definitely music! This is the second masterpiece of the night (I will buy it also immediately). Bavouzet, as pianist, is well known to me. The composer was completely unknown. I extremely appreciate SERIOUS works of unknown or less known composers to enrich my vast records collection and my not vast knowledge. Keep going!


You are too kind. I am a bit sporadic!

My strong preference as you have probably gathered is for late 19th Century/early 20th Century music although I am quite open to music from the late 20th Century including the slightly experimental and (the often criticised) light post-modern. I need to learn much more about earlier periods including early music and some of the real heavyweights. Being self-taught I sort of started the wrong way round historically to some extent working backwards (although my favourite decade is as far back as 1910-1919).

It means that I am probably weakest in my knowledge of German composers, certainly in breadth and depth, about which I am somewhat embarrassed. But I suppose what I did initially (many years ago) was study areas which are not so well known, among other things so that I could make some distinctive contributions for other people to explore if they wished. But this is a beauty of a forum of this kind. It works both ways on suggestions and I am always interested in what other people are putting forward.

Thank you again.


----------



## Guest




----------



## StrE3ss

BRAHMS Symphony No. 3
BRAHMS Symphony No. 4 
Live concert recordings, 1948 & 1949

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Hundred Hardanger Tunes, Suites 2 & 5. Royal Scottish Nat'l Orch./ Engeset (Naxos)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An artist friend of mine is a descendent of Zelenka. I like his music anyway.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118375


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## Flavius

Morales: Mass for the Feast of St. Isidore of Seville. Gabrieli Consort & Players/ McCreesh (Archiv)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Tomás Luis de Victoria - (c. 1548 - 1611)*

*Victoria: Requiem*

*Tenebrae, Nigel Short*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfpdMRbYdpn9M-HPXhgqWBRWKlKzjIHc_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas & Arias

Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.41 in D Major ("The Frog"), Op.50, No.6

Prazak Quartet: Vaclav Remes and Vlastilmil Holek, violins -- Josef Kluson, viola -- Michal Kanka, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Five Violin Concerti_

"Il Favorito," Op. 11, No. 2	
"Il Sospetto," Op. 51, No. 3	
"L'amoroso," Op. 35, No. 6	
"L'inquietudine," Op. 51, No. 1	
"Il Riposo," Op. 51, No. 2​
I Musici

Epic-STEREORAMA
"Monumenta Italicae Musicae"
​


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 7-8

Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...

my next listening..


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Die Zauberflote,

Kiri Te Kanawa, Peter Hofmann, Edita Gruberova, Kurt Moll, Kathleen Battle, Philippe Huttenlocher, Helena Dose, Jose van Dam, Ann Murray, Norbert Orth, Naoko Ihara, Zurcher Sangerknaben, Choeurs de l' Opera du Rhin, Gunter Wagner, Orch. Phil. Strasbourg, Alain Lombard,

Barclay 960 012, 1978

The old Vinyl .


----------



## MattB

American Sketches

Frederick Converse

Keith Lockhart
BBC Concert Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

On the Way to Bethlehem


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back I was listening to this regularly (often twice or more a week). I still love it and perhaps will listen all day to more Machaut (along with some more Holliger).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Edward Grieg - part three of three for late morning/early afternoon.

I loved the self-deprecatory slingshot which Grieg aimed at his second string quartet, a work which defied completion for the remaining 17 years of the composer's life - as early as 1895 he remarked in a letter to the Russian violinist Adolph Brodsky: '_...that accursed quartet, which constantly lies there unfinished like an old Norwegian cheese..._'. With the blessing of Grieg's widow, Nina, friend and fellow composer Julius Röntgen finished the 'old Norwegian cheese' not long after Grieg's death.

_Sørgemarsj over Rikard Nordraak_ [_Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak_] for piano WoO - arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1866, rev. 1878 - arr. 1892):
_Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra op.64 (1896-98):










_Mens jeg venter_ [_On the Water_] from _(5) Digte_ [_(5) Poems_] for voice and piano op.60 [Text: Vilhelm Krag] (1893-94):
_Lok_ [_Farmyard_] from _(7) Barnlige Sange_ [_(7) Children's Songs_] for voice and piano op.61 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1894):
_Haugtussa_ [_The Mountain Maid_] - cycle of eight songs for voice and piano op.67 [Texts: Arne Garborg] (1895-98):










Violin Sonata no.3 in C-minor op.45 (1886-87):
String Quartet no.2 in F WoO - two complete movements only: two other movements added by Julius Röntgen (1890-1906 inc. - comp. by 1908):








***

(*** string quartet played by the Raphael Quartet)

_Lyric Pieces book VII_ - six pieces for piano op.62 (1895):
_Lyric Pieces book VIII_ - six pieces for piano op.65 (1896):
_Lyric Pieces book IX_ - six pieces for piano op.68 (1898):
_Lyric Pieces book X_ - seven pieces for piano op.71 (1901):


----------



## flamencosketches

Alban Berg: Kammerkonzert. Daniel Barenboim, Pinchas Zukerman, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2










*As a special service you can buy the cantatas at the kitchen table.
*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Duncan

*Catherine Bott*

*"Sweet Is The Song - Music Of The Toubadours And Trouvères" *

*Composed By - Audefroid Le Bâtard, Bernart de Ventadorn, Comtessa de Dia, Etienne de Meaux, Gace Brulé, Gaucelm Faidit, Guiraut de Bornelh, Guiraut de Bornelh, Jaufré Rudel, Richard De Fournival, Thibault De Champagne
*









*The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*

*"Secular Music"*

*Composed By - Guillaume Dufay*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

Second book of songs


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118392
> 
> 
> View attachment 118396
> 
> 
> *Catherine Bott*
> 
> *"Sweet Is The Song - Music Of The Toubadours And Trouvères" *
> 
> *Composed By - Audefroid Le Bâtard, Bernart de Ventadorn, Comtessa de Dia, Etienne de Meaux, Gace Brulé, Gaucelm Faidit, Guiraut de Bornelh, Guiraut de Bornelh, Jaufré Rudel, Richard De Fournival, Thibault De Champagne
> *
> 
> View attachment 118397
> 
> 
> *The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*
> 
> *"Secular Music"*
> 
> *Composed By - Guillaume Dufay*


The Dufay secular songs are a real treasure.


----------



## eljr

Matthias Goerne / Leif Ove Andsnes
Robert Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24; Kerner-Lieder

Release Date May 3, 2019
Duration53:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2018
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## eljr

Maxim Rysanov / Kristina Blaumane / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Roman Mints
Dobrinka Tabakova: String Paths

Release Date May 13, 2013
Duration01:12:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording DateMarch, 2011 - April, 2011
Recording Location
National Philharmonic Hall, Vilnius


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

A very beautiful record!


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen: Zyklus (two versions)/Refrain/Kontakte. Koch Schwann. Very excellent sonics & mastering. Spacious, open music with lots of quiet.


----------



## Sonata

I just finished this wonderful collection of *Scriabin's* orchestral works


----------



## Enthusiast

More Machaut. Quite different but also lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Zuill Bailey (cello)
Philharmonia Orchestra/ Robin O'Neill.


----------



## millionrainbows

If you like things like Pachabel's Canon, with repeating harmonic progressions, this one's for you. Really lush string playing, in that HIP tuning that sounds very in-tune, yet archaic. Sexy cover art, too.


----------



## philoctetes

Exploring newer string / viol groups, this one is pretty good, not so wheezy. Ricercar typically a reliable label.


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Hamlet Overture (Botstein/Carlton Classics)
Brahms - Schicksalslied (Shaw/Telarc)
Sibelius - Symphony #3 (Gibson/Chandos)*


----------



## Duncan

*An appropriate choice for post number 1000, eh?*









*Abrahamsen: Let me tell you*

*Barbara Hannigan (soprano)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSxhEb0B5Sobb6tQfbEnHuEhhiSfUiNh1


----------



## Vasks

philoctetes said:


>


Ooh, this disc is sitting on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Hiawatha

Aram Khatchaturian - Pictures of Childhood:


----------



## Hiawatha

Louis Durey - Sonatine for Flute and Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Walter Piston - Tunbridge Fair:


----------



## Hiawatha

Peter Maxwell Davies - Farewell to Stromness:


----------



## Hiawatha

Will Todd - Call of Wisdom:


----------



## Hiawatha

Gerard Victory - In Paradisum:


----------



## Hiawatha

Paul Dukas - La Péri:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 2, Magnificat in C Major & Deutsche Messe

Edith Lienbacher (soprano), Adrian Erod (baritone), Barbara Holzl (alto), Alexander Kaimbacher (tenor), Martin Nowak (organ), Anton Scharinger (bass)

Vienna Chamber Choir, Vienna Orpheus Orchestra, Johannes Prinz.


----------



## Enthusiast

And now for some Holliger (and some Schumann) piano music ...


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet / Mahsa Vahdat / Mahsa & Marjan Vahdat / Marjan Vahdat
Placeless

Release Date March 15, 2019
Duration52:33
Genre
International
Classical
Styles
Persian
Vocal Music
Middle Eastern Traditions
Recording DateNovember 4, 2018 - November 8, 2018
Recording Location
Kulturkirken Jakob, Oslo, Norway
Submit Corrections


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> *An appropriate choice for post number 1000, eh?*
> 
> View attachment 118406
> 
> 
> *Abrahamsen: Let me tell you*
> 
> *Barbara Hannigan (soprano)
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSxhEb0B5Sobb6tQfbEnHuEhhiSfUiNh1


Scheherezade awaits outside the tent...


----------



## flamencosketches

Starting to appreciate this composer a little bit. His music always seemed kind of opaque to me, but now this is sounding quite good to my ears... great use of harpsichord.

Also, the piano concerto is really quite good too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Holliger's violin concerto - impressive work.


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> You are too kind. I am a bit sporadic!
> 
> My strong preference as you have probably gathered is for late 19th Century/early 20th Century music although I am quite open to music from the late 20th Century including the slightly experimental and (the often criticised) light post-modern. I need to learn much more about earlier periods including early music and some of the real heavyweights. Being self-taught I sort of started the wrong way round historically to some extent working backwards (although my favourite decade is as far back as 1910-1919).
> 
> It means that I am probably* weakest in my knowledge of German composers,* certainly in breadth and depth, about which I am somewhat embarrassed. But I suppose what I did initially (many years ago) was study areas which are not so well known, among other things so that I could make some distinctive contributions for other people to explore if they wished. But this is a beauty of a forum of this kind. It works both ways on suggestions and I am always interested in what other people are putting forward.
> 
> Thank you again.


Very well! I don't want to know more about the German Composers. My whole life I studied them. What I have to know more (this is an exaggeration of course. Always is something new to be learned) for Wagner, after I have listened and own more than 50 Rings? Or for Beethoven? Everybody knows Beethoven. I want the EXTRA knowledge! Something special and unknown to the majority of people they love, listen or play classical music. The Portuguese composer was a revelation for me! I found something so beautiful, so unique, so unknown for the many. And this is the reason I love this community. It gives me many NEW things to learn, to listen and to love.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Piano Quintet, Quartet Nr.3. Lavaud, Antigone Quart. (Mecenat Musical)


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986): chamber music


----------



## eljr

Lorna Dune / Glenn Kotche / Victoire
Missy Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age

Release Date March 31, 2015
Duration37:44
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition
Post-Minimalism
Creative Orchestra


----------



## MattB

Moussorgski: Tableaux d'une exposition - The Works

Carlo Maria Giulini
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Horn Concertos*
Barry Tuckwell, English Chamber Orchestra

Our friend Merl recommended this set, and it is outstanding from beginning to end! The 2nd and 3rd are the best versions I've heard, and that horn tone is just splendid.


----------



## Enthusiast

To end my Machaut and Holliger day ..


----------



## Flavius

Britten: Simple Symphony; Quartettino; At. Quartet Nr.3. Maggini St. Quartet (Naxos)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118419


*Richard Strauss*

Eine Alpensinfonie
Tod und Verklärung

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons, conductor

live recordings 2014 and 2016


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey / North Carolina Symphony Orchestra
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante

Release Date May 13, 2016
Duration01:01:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 20, 2015 - February 21, 2015
Recording Location
Meymandi Concert Hall;Raleigh, North Carolina
Oberlin Conservatory of Music, Clonick Hall Studio, Oberlin, Ohio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Bourdon

*Frank Violilin Sonata in A*
*Lekeu Violin sonata in G*


----------



## RockyIII

RockyIII said:


> Does anybody here have the 2010 issue of this 2-CD set, Sony catalog number 88697703262? If so, can you tell me if it was remastered or just repackaged? Is there is any appreciable difference in the sound quality?


I can answer my own question. I got the more recent issue and can hear no changes in the sound quality. I guess it was just reissued to reflect Sony buying BMG.

View attachment 118422


----------



## Itullian

Some Lenny
These are great live performances, but need remastering like his Schumann cycle got.
No need to hesitate though if you like Lenny.


----------



## Flavius

Britten: Holy Sonnets of John Donne; Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo; Winter Words; If it's ever Spring again.... Langridge, Bedford (Naxos)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118425


*Max Bruch*

Symphonies Nos. 1-3
. . Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
. . James Conlon, conductor
. . recorded 1992 and 1993

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra
. . London Symphony Orchestra
. . Antal Dorati, conductor
. . Nathan Twining, Martin Berkofsky, pianos
. . recorded 1973

Klavierstücke, Op. 12
Klavierstücke, Op. 14
. . Martin Berkofsky, piano
. . recorded 1974

compilation 2009


----------



## WildThing

*Robert Schumann - Liederkreis Op. 39, Dichterliebe & Various Leider*

Thomas Quasthoff, Roberto Szidon


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Samuel Barber *
_Music Of Samuel Barber 
Overture To "The School For Scandal", Op. 5	
Adagio For Strings, Op. 11
[First] Essay For Orchestra, Op. 12	
Second Essay, Op. 17	
Third Essay, Op. 47	
Medea's Dance Of Vengeance, Op. 23a​_​
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin conducting

Angel Records CD
1989

From the Liner Notes:

Samuel Barber was one of the last true romantics among our (last) century's composers. He found his own personal style early on and, while he broadened and deepened his manner of expression, he never really veered from the instinctive lyric-romantic expressiveness that seemed to determine the form as well as the substance of all his most effective music. Virgil Thomson summed it up years ago, with his characteristic acuity: "Romance music, predominantly emotional, embodying sophisticated workmanship and complete care . . . his melodic line sings and the harmony supports it." Richard Freed


----------



## Flavius

Britten, Finzi, Holst: Cantata misericorium, Requiem da Camera, Psalms 86 & 148. Ainsley, Varcoe, Britten Singers, City of London Sinfonia/ Hickox (Chandos)


----------



## Guest

Superb!


----------



## KenOC

Naxos sends me an e-mail daily with a free track to download. Usually they're pretty good. Today it's Debussy's _Premiere rapsodie_, Lyon National Orchestra; Paul Meyer, clarinet; Jun Markl, conductor. A very nice piece, not quite eight minutes long.









You can sign up if you like at the Naxos site. The music files are 320K CBR MP3s.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118425
> 
> 
> *Max Bruch*
> 
> Symphonies Nos. 1-3
> . . Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
> . . James Conlon, conductor
> . . recorded 1992 and 1993
> 
> Concerto for two pianos and orchestra
> . . London Symphony Orchestra
> . . Antal Dorati, conductor
> . . Nathan Twining, Martin Berkofsky, pianos
> . . recorded 1973
> 
> Klavierstücke, Op. 12
> Klavierstücke, Op. 14
> . . Martin Berkofsky, piano
> . . recorded 1974
> 
> compilation 2009


*
Tok, Tok! Wer ist da? Ahhhh! Max ist wieder da! * :lol:

EXCELLENT! I was waiting for Max a long time! I find him (symphonically and not pianistically) superior than Brahms and in every case a composer must be heard before someone goes to Johannes as the ultimate comparison. I have the EMI version of this one with Conlon and is the BEST set in the market!


----------



## canouro

*The Way of the Pilgrim*
The Toronto Consort


----------



## Malx

Sometimes I do something rash: 
I was giving strong consideration to buying some of the Boston/Nelsons Shostakovich Symphony discs and whilst browsing around I came across this boxed set -









It contains five of the Symphonies. When the price of the box dropped to a very attractive price it just made sense to buy the whole thing - I got the Shostakovich and a further 53 discs of which I think I only own one already for less than twice the price of the best new deals I could find on the Shostkovich discs - rash.....maybe.

First disc listened to from it is this Debussy / Ravel / Scriabin disc from a young Abbado recorded in 1970/71 and it is as good as any I have heard of these pieces, particularly the Debussy Nocturnes.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No.41 in C major, K.551 "Jupiter". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. I think Walter's recordings with the Columbia SO might even beat out Böhm in the last two Mozart symphonies. Phenomenal stuff. I don't know how he pulled it off.


----------



## Dimace

I have seen that Beethoven' Sonaten have great success among our fellow members. Beethoven is the MASTER of the classical period. But, we have another composer in this period, to whom the Greatest had great admiration and respect: *Luigi Cherubini.* It is the right time to bring under the light the Luigi's Sonaten for the Piano. *BIG classical works, my friends. * I will make a start today with this very special recording and we shall see what follows.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> I have seen that Beethoven' Sonaten have great success among our fellow members. Beethoven is the MASTER of the classical period. But, we have another composer in this period, to whom the Greatest had great admiration and respect: *Luigi Cherubini.* It is the right time to bring under the light the Luigi's Sonaten for the Piano. *BIG classical works, my friends. * I will make a start today with this very special recording and we shall see what follows.
> 
> View attachment 118431


All of the sonatas in that set are good, and 1-3 and 5 are flat-out amazing.


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
*Iberian Music* of the 16th and 17th Centuries
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola de gamba
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - baroque guitar​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Hector Berlioz*
_Harold in Italy

Harold In The Mountains
March Of The Pilgrims
Serenade	
Orgy Of The Brigands
_
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting
William Lincer, Violist

Columbia Masterworks
Vinyl Lp, 1962​


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet Op. 50 number 2, Op. 50 number 3 and Op. 50 number 4:










Aeolian String Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

LINCOLNSHIRE POSY
_Music for Band_
*Percy Grainger*
Dallas Wind Symphony
Jerry Junkin - director
_
Reference Recordings_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118433


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor
Symphony in E minor "Gaelic Symphony"

Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor
Alan Feinberg, piano

2003


----------



## D Smith

Janáček: String Quartets 1 & 2. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1. Belcea Quartet. Excellent, clear and occasionally acerbic performances of the Janáček. They compare well to the Pavel Haas which are my go to versions. The performance of the Ligeti is fantastic. The Belceas dive into this spiky work with total commitment and extreme precision. Highly recommended; this is superb music making.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Warm Greetings, Ken.

I am signed-up at Naxos but they don't send me a free music everyday; monthly. Are you a paid subscriber of some kind?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118437


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2012


----------



## Hiawatha

Franz Schubert - Die Winterreise:


----------



## flamencosketches

Just wrapped up listening to a bunch of Fauré, Debussy, and Ravel chamber and piano music. Most impressive to me was Fauré's Ballade in F-sharp major, op.19. That was a real Romantic piano tour de force. I will be revisiting that one for sure.









Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, opus 19. Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. The Columbia Symphony was really good, especially being that they were such a rag-tag ensemble, assembled probably by a label executive for recording purposes. They certainly were responsible for many classic recordings of core-repertoire type stuff.


----------



## Normida

J. S. Bach - Arioso from Cantata BWV 156 - Leopold Stokowski


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fj-s-bach-arioso-from-cantata-bwv-156-leoplod-stokowski


----------



## philoctetes

Charles Munch Edition - Delannoy, Halffter, Liszt PC#1


----------



## Normida

I love Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 rather than any of others. Concerto No. 2 is good but for me it's not even close to No. 5

I uploaded Beethoven's Piano concerto No. 2, 3, 4, and 5 in my SoundCloud account by Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, and Leopold Stokowski if all of you want to listen.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fbeethoven-piano-concerto-no-2-in-b-flat-major-op-19-emperor-glenn-gould-1957


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fbeethoven-piano-concerto-no-3-in-c-minor-op-37-glenn-gould-leopard-bernstein-1960


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fbeethoven-piano-concerto-no-4-in-g-major-op-58-glenn-gould-1961


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fbeethoven-piano-concerto-no-5-in-e-flat-major-op-73-emperor-glenn-gould-leopold-stokowski


----------



## Joe B

Bruno Turner leading Ensemble Pro Cantione Antiqua along with members of Collegium Aureum and Blaserkreis Fur Alte Musik Hamburg in Orlandus Lassus's "Requiem", "O bone Jesu", "Magnificat", "Alma Redemptoris mater", and "Ave Maria":


----------



## KenOC

JosefinaHW said:


> Warm Greetings, Ken.
> 
> I am signed-up at Naxos but they don't send me a free music everyday; monthly. Are you a paid subscriber of some kind?


This is a separate list from the monthly album downloads. The music originates from the Naxos group but you can sign up at several places on the web. *Here's one*.

It's a free service named "Daily Downloads."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118443


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 4

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2014


----------



## Joe B

Vasks said:


> *Joachim - Hamlet Overture (Botstein/Carlton Classics)
> Brahms - Schicksalslied (Shaw/Telarc)
> Sibelius - Symphony #3 (Gibson/Chandos)*


How did the read through go with your composition? I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109, Claudio Arrau. This guy's taste is so refined it has to be registered in 13 states! Fantastic performance.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

Griller String Quartet with William Primrose on viola: Sidney Griller and Jack O'Brien, violins -- Philip Burton, viola -- Colin Hampton, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano).


----------



## Andolink

*Giovanni Benedetto Platti* (1697-1763): _Trio Sonatas_


----------



## Joe B

It's getting late, and I'm over tired. I'm jumping around listening to different tracks from SPES to unwind:









Here's one lovely track written by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Giovanni de Macque - (c. 1548 - 1614) *

*Giovanni de Macque: The Keyboard School at Gesualdo's Court*

*Fabio Antonio Falcone (harpsichord & virginal)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lBd33Xk6RXJKybD1kLmfXNdvfhSYTqjP8


----------



## Duncan

*Il Giardino dei Sospiri*

*Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)
Collegium 1704, Václav Luks*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mR3uNRZEoeLULVBZVL0AOD5-PWSdq5kmY


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.4

Elly Ameling (soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink.

Recorded: 1967-12-20
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## haydnguy

KenOC said:


> This is a separate list from the monthly album downloads. The music originates from the Naxos group but you can sign up at several places on the web. *Here's one*.
> 
> It's a free service named "Daily Downloads."


Thank Ken. This is great.


----------



## Rogerx

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57: Scherzo

Evgeny Kissin (piano) Emerson Quartet.


----------



## Tristan

Haydn - Divertimento for Piano and Orchestra in C major, Hob. XIV/4






I haven't heard this piece (especially the lively first movement) in years! I remember loving this one as a kid. Such a fun piece and very underrated.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Piano Concerto No.3 Op.37
Pollini / Böhm


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart; Idomeneo

George Shirley, Ryland Davies, Margherita Rinaldi, Pauline Tinsley, Robert Tear, etc
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus- Conductor: Colin Davis.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht. LaSalle Quartet with Donald McInnes and Jonathan Pegis. I don't think I've heard the string sextet version before, it's quite beautiful and I would say preferable to the string orchestra arrangement, if only for the clarity of textures and individual lines. It's very Brahmsian, with some Wagner/Strauss-inspired harmonic language, what Leonard Bernstein may have called "chromatic porridge".

Anyone else a fan of this major work? Perhaps even more than his later works, this is very heavy stuff, so I don't see myself returning to it very frequently. But it's well worth a listen and a huge early achievement from perhaps the most important composer of the 20th century.


----------



## Enthusiast

Atterberg's 6th - one I enjoy a lot - followed by Alfven's 4th which I enjoy more now that I am more or less over my dislike of wordless singing (too many great works suffer from it to persist in my dislike).


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: 5 Piano Pieces, opus 23. Glenn Gould.

Gould's Schoenberg is just as good as his Brahms (or Bach for that matter). This is a really good performance. I've hardly delved any deeper into this 4-CD set that I got a few days ago, but the other discs include performances of the Piano Concerto with Robert Craft and the CBC Symphony, the Fantasy for Violin and Piano, and many Lieder. I'm very excited to get through it all.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Looked at the TC list of most recommended symphonies. Mahler 2nd for me today. Found Mariss Jansons & Bavarian Radio orch. on spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rogerx said:


> Mozart - Die Zauberflote,
> 
> Kiri Te Kanawa, Peter Hofmann, Edita Gruberova, Kurt Moll, Kathleen Battle, Philippe Huttenlocher, Helena Dose, Jose van Dam, Ann Murray, Norbert Orth, Naoko Ihara, Zurcher Sangerknaben, Choeurs de l' Opera du Rhin, Gunter Wagner, Orch. Phil. Strasbourg, Alain Lombard,


That's a recording I've never seen before. Did it ever make it onto CD?


----------



## elgar's ghost

String Quartets and instrumental music by Karl Amadeus Hartmann this afternoon.

_Suites nos.1 and 2_ for solo violin (1927):
Two Sonatas for solo violin (1927):



_Zwei Kleine Suiten_ (c. 1924-26):
_Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ (1927-28):
_Sonatina_ (1931):
Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):



String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):
String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):


----------



## Rogerx

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> That's a recording I've never seen before. Did it ever make it onto CD?


Alas no, as far as I recall it has something to do with copyright by artist from different record companies.


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Sometimes I do something rash:
> I was giving strong consideration to buying some of the Boston/Nelsons Shostakovich Symphony discs and whilst browsing around I came across this boxed set -
> 
> View attachment 118427
> 
> 
> It contains five of the Symphonies. When the price of the box dropped to a very attractive price it just made sense to buy the whole thing - I got the Shostakovich and a further 53 discs of which I think I only own one already for less than twice the price of the best new deals I could find on the Shostkovich discs - rash.....maybe.
> 
> First disc listened to from it is this Debussy / Ravel / Scriabin disc from a young Abbado recorded in 1970/71 and it is as good as any I have heard of these pieces, particularly the Debussy Nocturnes.
> 
> View attachment 118428


While not actually being in possession of this particular title (Boston Symphony Orchestra - Complete Recordings on DG) due to the extensive overlap with existing sets by Abbado, Jochum, and Ozawa I think that you will find this to be a genuine revelation especially in regards to the conducting of Ozawa in particular - an unjustly overlooked artist who brings a near-balletic melodic gracefulness coupled with an agile rhythmic underpinning. Clean and clear articulation - medium textured density - clear separation of orchestral elements - superior audio engineering - first rate recordings of merit and distinction...


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> String Quartets and instrumental music by Karl Amadeus Hartmann this afternoon.
> 
> _Suites nos.1 and 2_ for solo violin (1927):
> Two Sonatas for solo violin (1927):
> 
> 
> 
> _Zwei Kleine Suiten_ (c. 1924-26):
> _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ (1927-28):
> _Sonatina_ (1931):
> Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):
> String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):


Once again extending genuine yet envying compliments to the consistently well-planned and quite obviously well-thought out listening project that you've been embarked upon... My "plan" consists of the following - "Reach inside whichever box is closest at hand and pull out the next disc" - :lol:


----------



## Marinera

Listened to this album twice this morning.









M'key… Now Hovhaness 'The Garden of Adonis' Suite for flute & harp Op. 245 on the fourth repeat already. Only exchanged one compulsion for another


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Sibelius: Kuoleme: Scene with cranes*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Nielsen: Pan & Syrinx, Op. 49 (FS87)*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> Once again extending genuine yet envying compliments to the consistently well-planned and quite obviously well-thought out listening project that you've been embarked upon... My "plan" consists of the following - "Reach inside whichever box is closest at hand and pull out the next disc" - :lol:


My thoughts exactly. elgars ghost and many here have a very analytical approach to their listening, where they'll listen to for example the complete works of a composer in a couple days, non stop. It's amazing. I wish I had an attention span like that. Oftentimes listening to a piece leads me to want to listen to something that's almost the exact opposite immediately afterward. In any case, I respect the commitment.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 4

Suite Bergamasque
Danse bohémienne 
Rêverie (Andantino sans lenteur) 
Mazurka (Scherzando - assez anime) 
Valse romantique (Tempo di valse - Allegro moderato) 
Deux Arabesques: 
Nocturne en re bemol majeur - in D flat - Des-dur 
Danse (Tarentelle styrienne) (Allegretto) 
Ballade (Andantino con moto) 
Fantaisie For Piano And Orchestra: I. Andante - Allegro


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart; the seventeen Sonatas for Organ and Orchestra. A rarely heard aspect of his work, which remains relatively unknown.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mentioned in another thread today: Reger's violin concerto - some good music in it but isn't it far too long?


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt: Cantique*

Stabat Mater For Choir And String Orchestra
Symphony No. 3
Cantique Des Degrés For Choir And Orchestra

_Kristjan Järvi, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Berlin RIAS Chamber Choir_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35
> 
> Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


How is that? I'm a fan of both Andsnes and Goerne from the little I have heard of each. I love Dichterliebe but have not heard Liederkreis.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mikalojus Čiurlionis - Miške (In The Forest):


----------



## Hiawatha

Alberto Nepomuceno - Nocturne in B flat Minor:


----------



## Hiawatha

Antonio Ruiz-Pipó - Estancias:


----------



## Hiawatha

Frederic Rzewski - Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues:


----------



## Hiawatha

John K Tavener - Mother and Child:


----------



## Hiawatha

John Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea:


----------



## Hiawatha

Tomas Breton - Salamanca:


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimitar Nenov - Miniatures for Piano:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven - Galuppi - Scarlatti*

Pianosonata No.32
Sonata No.5 
Sonata K11-K159-K322


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35
> 
> Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


I just got this recently but haven't had a chance to listen to it yet. I have high hopes!


----------



## Enthusiast

Reger's first piano quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> Once again extending genuine yet envying compliments to the consistently well-planned and quite obviously well-thought out listening project that you've been embarked upon... My "plan" consists of the following - "Reach inside whichever box is closest at hand and pull out the next disc" - :lol:


I thank you. Believe me, I'm still capable of 'scattershot sessions' but over time I've got ever more comfortable with the idea of focussing on a single composer for at least one session.


----------



## Rogerx

> flamencosketches How is that? I'm a fan of both Andsnes and Goerne from the little I have heard of each. I love Dichterliebe but have not heard Liederkreis.





Barbebleu said:


> I just got this recently but haven't had a chance to listen to it yet. I have high hopes!


The Kernerlieder are the highlight, sounding almost Wagnerians, so drop everything an spin the CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Sea Drift & Cynara and Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, H140

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Anyone else a fan of this major work? Perhaps even more than his later works, this is very heavy stuff, so I don't see myself returning to it very frequently. But it's well worth a listen and a huge early achievement from perhaps the most important composer of the 20th century.


I think it will grow on you, especially the sextet version.


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe B said:


> It's getting late, and I'm over tired. I'm jumping around listening to different tracks from SPES to unwind:
> 
> View attachment 118444
> 
> 
> Here's one lovely track written by Kim Arnesen:


Very interesting - new to me and with Sami roots - many thanks.


----------



## millionrainbows

Interestingly, this collection also contains "Les Barricades misterieuses" by Couperin.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118464


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 5
Choral Fantasy

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
The Prague Philharmonic Choir
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and conductor

2014


----------



## Vasks

*Bree - Concert Overture (van Steen/NM)
Hol - Symphony #2 (Bamert/Chandos)
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven 3 & 4. Bohm's set is not my favourite but it is excellent ...


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev: Ivan the Terrible; Ballad of an Unknown Boy*
Valery Polyansky, Russian State Symphony Capella, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## canouro

*Grieg - Peer Gynt Excerpts From The Incidental Music*
Barbara Hendricks, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen ‎


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

L'Estro Armonico opus 3


----------



## Itullian

Got my Podger package today, so I'll be going through them.
This one first.
And it's great!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found this old album on youtube. Alirio Diaz plays his arrangements of Venezuelan pieces. I have been sight-reading them sometimes and thought of playing live. Didn't even know he recorded them


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Louis Spohr*
_The Clarinet Concertos_
_Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No 2 in E flat major Op. 57
Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No 3 in F minor WoO 19_

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Rafael Frühbeck De Burgos conducting
Clarinet, Karl Leister

Orfeo 2-CD Box
West Germany, 1984

From the Liner Notes:

Between 1805 and 1840 LOUIS SPOHR was one of the leading musical figures of the Romantic period and, as a composer, virtuoso violinist, conductor, pedagogue and concert organizer, he clearly left his mark on the era. The high artistic quality of his best works and the diversity of his oeuvre, which encompasses nearly every type of composition, were admired by such outstanding masters as Mendelssohn, Schumann, Cherubini, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak and Strauss. Prejudices about Spohr's music have long caused him to be neglected as a composer, a phenomenon that is, of course, based on thoughtlessness rather than expert knowledge since only very few of his compositions are "known". How one-sided a representation of the Romantic period can be without including Spohr, is demonstrated by his four Concertos for Clarinet and Orchestra. Hartmut Becker (Translation: Richard Sterling)


----------



## Malx

Second disc from the big Boston box:

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 1 - Boston SO, Michael Tilson-Thomas.
Please forgive me for stating what may be obvious to many posters - the Boston SO is clearly a fine band. For what ever reason I had very few recordings featuring the orchestra prior to this purchase.
Having only listened to two discs from the box under different conductors it is already clear to me this is a highly skilled group of musicians, it helps that they appear to be well recorded in a decent acoustic, not too dry nor with too much reverberation.

So far I am delighted with the results of my impulse buy!


----------



## Enthusiast

This is more than 3 hours long - more time than I had - so I only intended to listen to the 1st act today. As it is I had to continue - the music is so wonderful - so I listened to the 2nd act as well. Act 3 to go tomorrow but the first two acts will have to suffice as today's opera.









but it was from this bargain set:


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Alberto Nepomuceno - Nocturne in B flat Minor:


Excellent and more excellent than excellent! The Brasilianer is VERY good composer.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giuseppe Verdi*
_Otello_, Opera in 4 acts
Libretto By [After Shakespeare's Tragedy] - Arrigo Boito

Orchestra - Wiener Philharmoniker
Conductor - Herbert von Karajan
Chorus - Wiener Kinderchor, Wiener Staatsopernchor
Chorus Master - Roberto Benaglio
Recorded 10-21 May 1961

From the Libretto:

DESDEMONA
My splendid warrior! What anguish,
what deep sighs and high hopes
have strewn the path to our glad union!
Oh, how sweet to murmur thus together!
Do you remember?
You used to tell me of your life in exile,
of violent deeds and suffering long endured,
and I would listen, transported by the tales
that terrified, but thrilled my heart as well.

OTHELLO
I would describe the clash of arms, the fight
and violent thrust toward the fatal breach,
the assault, when hands, like grisly tendrils,
clung to bastions amid the hissing darts.

DESDEMONA
Then you would lead me to the glaring desert,
to scorching sands, the country of your birth;
and then you would relate your sufferings,
tell me of chains and slavery's agony.

OTHELLO
Softened was your lovely face by tears,
your lips by sighs, when I my story told;
upon my darkness shone a radiance,
heaven and all the stars in benediction!

Otello - Mario del Monaco
Desdemona - Renata Tebaldi
Lodovico - Fernando Corena
Emilia - Ana Raquel Satre
Jago - Aldo Protti
Montano - Tom Krause
Cassio - Nello Romanato
Roderigo - Athos Cesarini
Un Araldo - Libero Arbace


----------



## Flavius

Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp and Guitar; Sonata for Harp and Strings; Upon Enchanted Ground, for Flute and Cello. Kondonassis, Leisner, Werthen... (Telarc)


----------



## millionrainbows

I have faith in Robert Taub because of his recordings of Milton Babbitt's piano works. I feel I'm getting a fresh, unbiased reading of Beethoven, plus some fresh insight.

From reviews of his book:
An interesting factoid: Taub worked on the Hammerklavier for nine years before he got it up to Beethoven's tempo and felt comfortable performing it. This sort of detail makes the author seem human and (almost) like the rest of us struggling pianists.

Instead of the traditional three-fold division of Beethoven's music, Taub offers a five-fold division of the sonatas. (Rosen offers a five-fold division as well but, interestingly it differs from Taub's) Taub's division of the sonatas is as follows: a). early classical, including the sonatas from opus 2 through opus 22 as well as the two sonatas of opus 49 (13 works); b). seven "experimental" sonatas, including opus 26 through the three works of opus 31; c) the three "post-Heilgenstadt" sonatas, opus 54, 54, 57; d) the three "compressed" sonatas, opus 78, 79, and 81a; and e) the final "transcendent" sonatas, opus 90, 101. 106, 109, 110, 111.


----------



## KenOC

Smetana, Wallenstein's Camp. Another free *Daily Download*.


----------



## Itullian

Another winner from Ms Podger


----------



## millionrainbows

An excellent reading of the two Ives quartets, which I return to often.


----------



## eljr

Robert Black
Philip Glass: The Not-Doings of an Insomniac; Bass Partita and Poetry

Release Date June 7, 2019
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Minimalism


----------



## flamencosketches

^ I ought to check that out. I'm not terribly fond of Ives, but I do love the Emerson Quartet, and who better to play such Yankee music. Moreover I find if I like a composer's string quartets, it usually serves as a great "gateway drug" into the rest of their music. 

As for Barber, all I've heard of him is the famous Adagio for string quartet. Is that part of the quartet included on that disc?


----------



## eljr

Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla / Gidon Kremer / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Kremerata Baltica
Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21

Release Date May 3, 2019
Duration01:28:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Fall of Constantinople. Albany Sym. Orch./ Miller (Argo)


----------



## Itullian

A break from Bach for a bit with Roberts Beethoven cycle.
I love this cycle.
Not only is the playing is very fine, but it's recorded with a chamber room ambience, which adds a pleasing glow to the sound.


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms - Symphony No 4 in E minor, Op 98 *
Stokowski

before I listened to
Shaheen Farhat, Symphony No 6, Damavand Mountain, In C minor Op 62


----------



## Malx

Next Boston disc:

Richard Strauss, Also Sprach Zarathustra & Gustav Holst, The Planets both conducted by William Steinberg.

I had read that Steinberg's Planets was highly regarded - quite rightly so. 
The cover below is the cover on the disc which makes no mention of Holst but I believe they were originally released as separate LPs then added together on CD for an originals release.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118484


*Edward Elgar*

Symphony No. 2
Introduction and Allegro for Strings

Hallé
Mark Elder, director

2004


----------



## Malx

Working my way through the Boston box - which I have worked out is basically numbered in order of recording date.

Next in the player was a fine disc of works that were new to me:









The Ruggles and Piston works I enjoyed greatly - Schuman's Concerto for Violin & Orchestra not so much - but a disc that I will revisit for sure.


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118484
> 
> 
> *Edward Elgar*
> 
> Symphony No. 2
> Introduction and Allegro for Strings
> 
> Hallé
> Mark Elder, director
> 
> 2004


An excellent Elgar 2!


----------



## Hiawatha

Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde: Prelude and Liebestod:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jesús Guridi - Amorosa:


----------



## Flavius

Ince: Judgment of Midas. DiBattsta, Fischer, Gerbrant...Present Music, Milwaukee Opera Theater/ Ince (Albany)


----------



## Hiawatha

Ernesto Nazareth - Eponina:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nigel Westlake - Compassion, Symphony of Songs - Part 1:


----------



## Hiawatha

Charles Tournemire - l'Orgue Mystique 35 - V : Paraphrase-Carillon:


----------



## Hiawatha

Paul Creston - Gregorian Chant for String Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

Disc 5 from the Boston Box:

Debussy, Images pour orchestre & Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune - Boston SO, Michael Tilson-Thomas.

Tchaikovsky, Romeo & Juliet (Fantasy Overture) - Boston SO, Claudio Abbado.

Both recordings from 1971 - so early in both conductors careers. I already had the Tchaikovsky and think it one of the finest performances of the piece. Tilson-Thomas's Debussy is not so memorable, at least not to my ear.


----------



## Hiawatha

Gordon Langford - Sinfonietta:


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Ernesto Nazareth - Eponina:


You have cost me more than 100 Euros since yesterday, my dearest! Thank you! A Bask composer, Tango Brasileiro etc. Perfekt choices, perfect music, not only for collectors like me, but for any music lover.


----------



## Itullian

Just awesome


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> You have cost me more than 100 Euros since yesterday, my dearest! Thank you! A Bask composer, Tango Brasileiro etc. Perfekt choices, perfect music, not only for collectors like me, but for any music lover.


I am so touched by your comments, Dimace, and am delighted that you have enjoyed some of the music I have posted. My ongoing best wishes to you.


----------



## StrE3ss

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto In D Major, Op.35
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No.1 Op.23
Artist(s): Alfredo Campoli, violin
ConductorAtaúlfo Argenta conducts The London Symphony Orchestra
Gary Graffman, piano
Conductor George Szell conducts The Cleveland Orchestra
Recording Info: Violin Concerto recorded by Decca
27-28 Dec 1956 at Kingsway Hall
Producer: James Walker Engineer: Gordon Parry
Recording Info: Piano Concerto recorded by Columbia 1969
Producer: Andrew Kazdin


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Faust Symphony. Muti/Philadelphia. Solid performance and well recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in William Grant Still's "In Memoriam", "Africa", and "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Wasowski (Concord)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 5 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 9 (Sinfonia Sacra; The Resurrection)":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118491


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor
Concerto No. 2 in A minor
Prelude and Fugue in B minor
Prelude and Fugue in D major

Michael Murray

1983

This CD is only 46:22 long.


----------



## millionrainbows

Seeing Malx's post #28342, I decided to dig my copy out & give it a listen. I like Paul Zukofsky as a violinist, and Tilson-Thomas went on to do a complete Ruggles CD.


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> Seeing Malx's post #28342, I decided to dig my copy out & give it a listen. I like Paul Zukofsky as a violinist, and Tilson-Thomas went on to do a complete Ruggles CD.
> 
> View attachment 118493
> View attachment 118494


Just for the record, the conductor's actual surname is simply Thomas -- Tilson Thomas is a rather affected stage name. Back in his early days he was billed as "Mike Thomas," but (as Stokowski proved) such affectations as double-barreled surnames or fake accents can be useful in show biz.


----------



## millionrainbows

I got to see him conduct Stravinsky's Symphony in C at the Hollywood Bowl. I liked the way he jumped around.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118511


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother
Capriccio in E major
Four Duets
French Overture

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## Joe B

My night cap for the evening - TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies ; 40-41
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## haydnguy

*Weinberg * (1919-1996)

Symphony No. 5, Op. 76 (1962)
Sinfonietta No. 1, Op. 41 (1948)


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes.

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Prometheus Bound Overture & Rustic Wedding Symphony

Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann.


----------



## chill782002

Janacek - Sinfonietta

Rafael Kubelik / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded 1955


----------



## Andolink

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil* (1715-1777): _Symphonies_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Saint Ludmila

Livia Aghova, Michelle Breedt, Piotr Beczala & Ludek Vele

WDR Sinfonieorchester und chor Köln, Prager Kammerchor, Gerd Albrecht.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday's opera (Giulio Cesare in Egitto) - 3rd act.


----------



## Marinera

Hildegard von Bingen music transcribed and played by Marie-Luise Hinrichs. Also, several pieces by George I. Gurdjieff and Hinrichs' own Gregorian chant themed composition.

Opening track on cd O frondens virga


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of David Diamond's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: I'm letting this disc play through...been awhile since I've heard this.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first of these two discs. Not one I listen to often but I greatly enjoy its energy once a year or so.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - orchestral works part one of two late morning/early afternoon.

_Sinfonia Tragica_ (1940 - rev. 1943):



_Symphonische Hymnen_ for large orchestra (1941-43):



Symphony no.2 - revised version of the _Adagio for Large Orchestra_ (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1945-46):
Symphony no.3 - adapted from parts of _Symphony Klagegesang_ and _Sinfonia Tragica_ (orig. 1940 and 1944 - adapted 1948-49):
Symphony no.4 for string orchestra - based partly on the _Symphonic Concerto_ for string orchestra and soprano (orig. 1938 - rev. 1946-47):
_Symphonie concertante_ [Symphony no.5] - revision of the _Concerto for Wind instruments and Solo Trumpet_, originally the _Concerto for Wind instruments and Double Basses_ (orig. 1933/1948-89 - rev. 1950):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Davies is one of the first modern composers I really liked. It's maybe 30 years since I learned about him.


----------



## Marinera

Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

This one and the Pickett recording are my favorites.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 12 of 14 - Jan Wojtacha leading the Polish State Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in Karol Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 3, Rückert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder (Bernstein/Sony)


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*
*Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*
*Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118509
> 
> 
> *Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Georg Solti*
> *Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Georg Solti*
> *Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


I have these too but I prefer the less hard driven recordings he made with the Clevelands.


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Netherlands Radio Choir in his "Magnificat":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations on themes by Grétry, Paisiello, Righini and Winter

Larry Weng (piano).

Very first spin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Heiligmesse.*

I just discovered the Staatskapelle Dresden is on this one, so I'm listening again. I heard it once, then threw it back on the CD pile, because the choir is recorded so far back, it sounds like they're hiding in a closet (if you don't mind hyperbole, that's how it sounds to me). The orchestra is great, but Gardiner's recording has surpassed this one for me just because with Gardiner, I can actually hear the voices in the choir.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Il Pastor Fido by Luca Marenzio.


----------



## Enthusiast

A really great Pathetique.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## haydnguy

More *Weinberg*

Fantasy for Cello and Orchestra Op. 52 (1956)

Anastasia Kobekina, cello
Berner Symphonieorchester
Kevin John Edusei, conductor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118512


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations
Italian Concerto

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

recorded 1979 and 1980, digitally remastered 2006


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge: The Three Baroque Tenors

Ian Bostridge (tenor)

The English Concert, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Volker David Kirchner: Chamber Music
- Orphischer Gesang (for string sextext)
- Exil (quartet for clarinet, violin, cello and piano)
- Gethsemani (notturno for string sextet)
- Und Salomo sprach ... (for cello solo)
- Mysterion (for alto flute, horn, viola d'amore, cello and piano)
Ensemble Villa Musica (mdg)










and:

Volker David Kirchner
- Bildnisse I (for orchestra)
- Der blaue Harlekin (octet for winds)
- Piano Trio
- Nachtstück (for viola and small orchestra)
Bläser Ensemble Mainz/Klaus Rainer Schöll; Kreisler Trio; Bodo Hersen, viola; Hessisches Staatsorchester Wiesbaden/Siegfried Köhler (wergo)










now:

Chevillard, Fauré & Gedalge: Sonates françaises
Alexandre Kantorow, piano; Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin (nomadmusic)









(sorry - couldn't find a smaller picture ...)


----------



## starthrower

No.7 I have to say this orchestral sounds wonderful, and the recording is superb! Lucid, detailed, graceful, and very musical.


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> earlier:
> 
> now:
> 
> Chevillard, Fauré & Gedalge: Sonates françaises
> Alexandre Kantorow, piano; Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin (nomadmusic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry - couldn't find a smaller picture ...)


You just made my day, thank you, ordered it like now .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> You just made my day, thank you, ordered it like now .


Great. I wish you joy with these works. It seems you collect all available recordings with Alexandre Kantorow?


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Great. I wish you joy with these works. It seems you collect all available recordings with Alexandre Kantorow?


Indeed, he's a very good pianist his latest performing; Saint-Saëns concerts is outstanding.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera ...


----------



## Jacck

so I brush up on my knowledge of the Bible, Kantian transcendental idealism, Schopenhauer's metaphysics, 12-tone serialism and the more abstruse questions of Jewish conceptions of the divine, I took a large dose of LSD and braved the whole *Schoenberg's Moses und Aron* opera. There are at least 3 orgies in this opera - the wine orgy, the deathy orgy, and the sex orgy !


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concertos; Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20/ Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55/ Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47/ Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the might and fury, of Joel Coen rendition of Medieval Carmina Burana, poems and songs, wow nice work mister I salute your skill this is one of the best Medieval Carmina Burana, wonderful i say.

Then I'm listening to Alonso Lobo sacred work on Brilliant classical,.

P.s since satan a liar ''when he say he a man of taste I bet he lie only pure soul or man of taste and i'm one of them, so the hell whit satan lies i say go to hell oh satan..

For you kind folks of T.C i cherish you, friends, followers, groupie, fanboy, troops,green beret of america(usa-canada) :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HEY! New album by Fabio Biondi released yesterday


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118517


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


> Cello Concertos; Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20/ Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55/ Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47/ Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12
> 
> David Pia (cello)
> 
> Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer.


Interesting sheen on the cello.


----------



## eljr

Jonathan Crow / Matt Haimovitz / Douglas McNabney
Mozart the Mason

Release Date January 24, 2006
Duration01:13:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateSeptember 6, 2005 - September 8, 2005
Recording Location
Église Saint-Augustin, Saint-Augustin, Quebec, Canada


----------



## eljr

This morning I listened to :










Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations / Dávid Szigetvári / Konstantin Wolff
J.S. Bach: Markus Passion BWV 247 (1744)

Release Date April 19, 2019
Duration01:49:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMarch 26, 2018
Recording Location
Chapelle royale du Château de Versailles


----------



## Itullian

This set includes the octet in which the Emerson's play both parts!


----------



## Enthusiast

14 may just be my favourite Shostakovich symphony (and, for those interested in this angle, it perhaps represents more of what Shostakovich might have been if he had not lived in a totalitarian state) ... or perhaps it is just this recording of it.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro. Anna Netrebko, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, Vienna Philharmonic & Nikolaus Harnoncourt. This weekend's opera. Not as overtly comic a performance but quite viable I think.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3, and 5*







7


----------



## Jacck

*Penderecki - Piano Concerto*
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet Op.59 No.2
String Quartet Op.74 ( Harfen Quartet )


----------



## Flavius

Mitsuhashi: The Art of the Shakuhachi vol. 2 (celestial harmonies)


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Atterberg's 6th the other day (I _think _it was yesterday) and enjoyed it enough to want to hear it again before putting it away. This time I heard the whole CD. I think I like Atterberg - I certainly like the 6th but it may go further than that.


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Jacck

*Isang Yun, Violin Concerto No 1*
Saschko Gawriloff, violin Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester Saarbrücken, Ernest Bour


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: String Quartet No.9 in F Major, Op.2, No.4

Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isadore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Hermann Busch, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3, in E-Flat Major, Op. 55 ("Eroica")_

The Philadelphia Orchestra 
Eugene Ormandy conducting

Columbia Masterworks 
Stereo Lp 1961

From the Liner Notes:

Hector Berlioz on the "Eroica" Symphony

It is quite wrong to tamper with the composer's own description of this work: _Heroic symphony to celebrate the memory of a great man_. From this it is clear that we are not going to be treated to battles or triumphal marches, as various mutilations of the title have led people to expect. Here is to be only grave thoughts, sad memories, ceremonies of imposing grandeur - in a word, a hero's funeral rites. I know of few examples in music where grief is expressed so purely or so nobly.


----------



## Dimace

As I have promised you (after Hiawatha's wonderful Artificial Paradises) I would make a complete presentation of the unknown (to me at least) composer, for this and some other of his works. So! The CD looks like this:








(I have already shown you the front cover)

*The Sinfonia 3:* Meaningless, unacceptable work. Not even a first year composition student could had written something like this. One of the worst works I have listened. Stay way! (The Budapest PO is sh....t!)

*Paraisos Artificiais: * I already told you: MASTERPIECE! Very detailed work and extreme sentimental! We have a Jeckill and Hyde phenomenon with this composer.

*Solemnia Verba:* Another TOP work! The guy was complete nuts, or someone else, without any relation to music, has composed the FFFFing 3rd Symphony. It seems that the Symphonic Poem is composer's strong point. (The Hungarian State Orchestra is good)

*I** consider the CD as a good buy, with votes 2 to 1.* It is (and will be more in the future) a good collectible, because is one project of the Ministry of Culture. I will be in touch with the GOOD composer. (without more unpleasant surprises I hope...)


----------



## 13hm13

Ginastera & Boïeldieu: Harp Concertos

Jutta Zoff (harp)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Siegfried Kurz
Release Date: 24th Jun 2013
Catalogue No: 9438
Label: Brilliant Classics
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> As I have promised you (after Hiawatha's wonderful Artificial Paradises) I would make a complete presentation of the unknown (to me at least) composer, for this and some other of his work. So!


this guy (Luís de Freitas Branco) was the teacher of Braga Santos. All Braga Santos symphonies are excellent, and his Concerto for Strings as well





I will have to check him out (Freitas Branco)


----------



## 13hm13

Ginastera & Glière: Harp Concertos

Eileen Hulse (soprano), Rachel Masters (harp)
City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox
Catalogue No: CHAN9094
Label: Chandos
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Herold* - Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana*, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild ‎- Overtures And Symphonies
Label:
Dynamic (4) ‎- CDS 282
Format:
CD 
Country:
Italy
Released:
2000

Recorded at RSI Auditorium, Lugano, Switzerland in September 1998. 
Produced by Dynamic S.r.l. Genova, Italy 
Pressing made in Austria by Sony DADC 
Cover painting: Gust of Wind (Le Coup de Vent)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
*Joseph Joachim - Cadenza* 
_Violin Concerto In D Major, Op. 77
_
French National Radio Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting
Violin - David Oistrakh
Angel Stereo Lp​


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Riverrun, Water Ways, Rain Coming. London Sinfonietta, Crossley (Virgin Classics)


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 5 & 6 - Gewandhaus Quartett.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118529


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe

2009


----------



## Joe B

Perspectives Ensemble playing chamber music by Charles Griffes:










*Three Sketches on Indian Themes
Sonatat for Piano
The Kairn of Koridwen
Three Japanese Melodies*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> As I have promised you (after Hiawatha's wonderful Artificial Paradises) I would make a complete presentation of the unknown (to me at least) composer, for this and some other of his works. So! The CD looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 118524
> 
> (I have already shown you the front cover)
> 
> *The Sinfonia 3:* Meaningless, unacceptable work. Not even a first year composition student could had written something like this. One of the worst works I have listened. Stay way! (The Budapest PO is sh....t!)
> 
> *Paraisos Artificiais: * I already told you: MASTERPIECE! Very detailed work and extreme sentimental! We have a Jeckill and Hyde phenomenon with this composer.
> 
> *Solemnia Verba:* Another TOP work! The guy was complete nuts, or someone else, without any relation to music, has composed the FFFFing 3rd Symphony. It seems that the Symphonic Poem is composer's strong point. (The Hungarian State Orchestra is good)
> 
> *I** consider the CD as a good buy, with votes 2 to 1.* It is (and will be more in the future) a good collectible, because is one project of the Ministry of Culture. I will be in touch with the GOOD composer. (without more unpleasant surprises I hope...)


The Freitas-Branco's Symphony No. 3 meaningless, unacceptable? "Not even a first year composition student could had written something like this. One of the worst works I have listened." You are getting crazy more and more. For things like this one is difficult to take anyone seriously.


----------



## pmsummer

OSTINATO
*Antonio Falconiero - Francesco Maria Marini - Johann Pachelbel - Henry Purcell - others*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - viole de gambe, director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Coral Island; The Dorian Horizon; A flock descends; Archipelago S. Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118531


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, director

2017


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118531
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127
> 
> Ricercar Consort
> Philippe Pierlot, director
> 
> 2017


I rate that disc highly - thanks for reminding me, I'll dig it out for a listen.
It won't be to everyone's taste as they use one voice to a part and small orchestral forces - but it works well for me.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_

The Concertgebouw
Bernard Haitink conducting

Philips 2-Lp Box

From the Liner Notes:

The Ninth is the sphinx among Mahler's symphonies: an enigmatic work, poised between romantic and modern. It was first performed posthumously on June 26, 1912, under Bruno Walter at the first Vienna music festival. It made its greatest impression on the younger generation of composers. Alban Berg hailed is as "the most glorious thing Mahler ever wrote," and Arnold Schönberg recognized the mystical quality when he wrote: "The author is scarcely speaking any more as the subject. It is almost as if there is, for this work, another, hidden author, who has merely used Mahler as a mouthpiece."

Mahler's last completed symphony is constantly associated with death-mysticism, although this can be neither proved nor refuted. Even Adorno must have had this in mind when he wrote that the Ninth was the "reflected glow of life in the medium of remembrance." Transcendence and modernity have made the Ninth a starting-point of the present-day Mahler renaissance. Karl Schumann


----------



## Malx

Back to Boston

Bedrich Smetana, Ma Vlast - Boston SO, Raphael Kubelik.

Excellent.


----------



## WVdave

Dvořák; Violin Concerto/Romance For Violin And Orchestra
Isaac Stern, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6876, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1966.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## senza sordino

LvB Piano Sonatas 17 Tempest, 29 Hammerklavier (Disk two)









LvB Violin Sonatas 6, 3 & 9 'Kreutzer'. (Third of three disks). Very nice set









Brahms Piano Concerto no 2









Brahms Violin Concerto and Double Concerto for violin and cello. 









Strauss Don Juan and Ein Heldenleben (live recording). Terrific disk, great sound and performance


----------



## Flavius

Ravel: Pavane, Valses, Prelude...Gaspard.... François (EMI)


----------



## D Smith

Diamond: Symphony No. 1. Schwarz/Seattle. For Saturday Symphony. The first symphony is an engaging youthful work with plenty of interest, though not of the quality of his later symphonies. The best part is the lyrical second movement. The Violin Concerto did little for me but that may be due to the recording which has the violin extremely prominent. I'll try it again sometime. The star of this disc is The Enormous Room, a stunningly haunting work well worth hearing if you haven't already.


----------



## Hiawatha

Zdenek Fibich - Poem for Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henrique Oswald - Romance:


----------



## Hiawatha

Vítězslava Kaprálová - April Preludes:


----------



## Hiawatha

Salvador Bacarisse - Guitar Concerto:


----------



## Hiawatha

Nikolai Medtner - Sonata in E Minor "Night Wind":


----------



## Hiawatha

John Rutter - Five Meditations for Orchestra:


----------



## Littlephrase

Schumann- Szenen aus Goethe's Faust (Britten)


----------



## Hiawatha

Terry Riley - Return Of the Ancestors:


----------



## Hiawatha

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Deep River:


----------



## Flavius

Hindemith: Das Marienleben. Gould, Roslak (Sony)


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118539


*Leonard Bernstein*

Bernstein Conducts Bernstein
highlights

New York Philarmonic 
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1960 and 1961, digitally remastered compilation 1986


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> I rate that disc highly - thanks for reminding me, I'll dig it out for a listen.
> It won't be to everyone's taste as they use one voice to a part and small orchestral forces - but it works well for me.


I agree. Both the performance and sound quality are excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Fratres (six different versions), Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:15-17-12-18-19.


----------



## Littlephrase

Monteverdi- L'incoronazione di Poppea (Gardiner)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; Arias from cantates

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Luca Marenzio - (c. 1553 - 1599)*

*Marenzio: Primo Libro di Madrigali 1580*

*La Compagnia del Madrigale: Rossana Bertini, Francesca Cassinari (sopranos), Elena Carzaniga (alto), Giuseppe Maletto, Raffaele Giordani (tenors), Daniele Carnovich (bass) with: Paolo Borgonovo (tenor), Marco Ricagno (bass)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_iDGI1kc9QlmKwlHEsTCIiqzRUU_5cHd


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Horizons

Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75
Berceuse, Op. 16
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Papillon, Op. 77
Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28
Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108

Pierre Fouchenneret, Simon Zaoui, Raphaël Merlin and David Lefort


----------



## Andolink

*Anton Zimmermann* (1741-1781): _Symphonies_


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc which features:

Clara Schumann, Piano Trio in G minor Op 17 - Atos Trio,
Robert Schumann, Fantasie in C Op 17 - Lars Vogt.
Fanny Mendelssohn, Piano Trio in D minor Op 11 - London Bridge Trio.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one again, because I'm a longtime fan! Fabio Biondi is the first HIP guy I knew about...wait Trevor Pinnock...The Kuijken brothers...ok


----------



## Joe B

Jeff Atmajian leading The Cantus Ensemble and The Studio Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Blancrocher

Marc-Andre Hamelin playing Ives' Concord Sonata and Barber's Piano Sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass in D Minor, Hob.XXII:11 'Nelsonmesse' - Bach: Magnificat in D Major, BWV 243

Judith Blegen (soprano), Gwendolyn Killebrew (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Simon Estes (bass baritone), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Hugh Ross (director), Russell Oberlin, Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano), Englebert Brenner (oboe d'amore), Norman Farrow (bass vocal), Charles Bressler (tenor)

Westminster Choir, The Schola Cantorum, Schola Cantorum-Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Duncan

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.2 In C Major, Op.87*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.3 In F Minor, Op.65*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.4 In E Minor "Dumky", Op.90*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Piano - Jacob Lateiner*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.2 In C Minor, Op.66*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Felix Mendelssohn
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.1 In D Minor, Op.32*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Anton Arensky
Piano - Leonard Pennario
*
*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.1, Op.35*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Joaquín Turina
Piano - Leonard Pennario
*
*Quintet For Piano, 2 Violins, Viola And Cello No.2 In A Major, Op.81*
*Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Piano - Jacob Lateiner
Viola - William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Malx

Igor Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps - Boston SO, Michael Tilson-Thomas.

Igor Stravinsky, Le Roi des etoiles - Men's Chorus of the New England Conservatory, Boston SO, Michael Tilson-Thomas.








(Not the cover on the disc in the Boston box - but only one I could find with the correct programme).


----------



## Enthusiast

Atterberg via Spotify. A relative conservative Romantic composer (like Elgar, Rachmaninov) but lots of invention and detail along with a melodic gift. Worthwhile IMO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - orchestral works part two of two this afternoon.

Concerto for viola and piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):



Concerto for piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1953):
_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):



Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1951-53): 
Symphony no.1 [_Versuch eines Requiems_] for contralto and orchestra - revised version of the _Cantata for Alto and Orchestra_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1935-36 - rev. 1954-55):
Symphony no.7 for large orchestra (1957-58):
Symphony no.8 for large orchestra (1960-62):


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Choeurs de L'Orchestra de Paris and the Orchestre de Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 and Liszt: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158/ Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky, Ion Marin


----------



## canouro

*Els Viatges de Tirant lo Blanch*
Capella De Ministrers, Carles Magraner


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Erfreut Euch, Hir Herzen*

Ton Koopman. I don't know why the picture won't come up.


----------



## Malx

Paul Hindemith, Symphony - Mathis der Maler & Concert Music for Strings and Brass - Boston SO, William Steinberg.

This and the Stavinsky posted earlier make up one disc in the Boston box.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Jean Huré: Violin Sonata; Piano Quintet
Philippe Koch, violin; Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)










now:
Jean Huré: Cello Sonatas
Raphael Chrétien, cello; Maciej Pikulski, piano (daphénéo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:


----------



## Enthusiast

Very gentle and calming. I seem to have a few CDs that feature Dowland's Lachrymae, some play them through while others (this included) intersperse them with other works.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3and Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra K.364

Renaud Capuçon (violin), with Antoine Tamestit (viola)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Louis Langrée.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Paul Hindemith, Symphony - Mathis der Maler & Concert Music for Strings and Brass - Boston SO, William Steinberg.
> 
> This and the Stavinsky posted earlier make up one disc in the Boston box.
> 
> View attachment 118558


Im still missing this recording,I have to do something about this.


----------



## canouro

*Agostino Steffani - Stabat Mater, Mottetti, Suite dall' Henrico Leone*
Rene Clemencic, Coro della Radio Svizzera, I Barocchisti


----------



## Rogerx

Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone

Ivan Ilic (piano).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118565


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Exsultate, jubilate, KV 165
Regina coeli, KV 108
Ergo interest, KV 143
Regine coeli, KV 127

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby, soporano

recorded 1984, reissued 2005


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera. A glorious experience. I can't really understand why quite a few people posted in another thread recently that they thought of most Verdi as "light music". It is anything but.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00057gb


----------



## elgar's ghost

I thought it was about time to revisit the works of Anton Bruckner, one of the first composers who got me well and truly hooked onto CM about 20 years ago. Part one for this evening.

_Ave Maria_ [_Hail Mary, Full of Grace..._] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1861):
_Afferentur regi_ [_The Virgins of Her Train Will Be Brought to the King..._] - motet for mixed choir and three trombones (1861):
_Pange, lingua_ [_Praise, My Tongue, the Mystery of the Gloroius Body..._] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1868):
_Locus iste_ [_This Place Was made by God..._] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1869):










_Mass no.1_ in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1864 - rev. 1876 and 1881-82):
_Mass no.2_ in E-minor for eight-part mixed choir and wind instruments (1866 - rev. 1882):










_Overture_ in G-minor (1862-63):
Symphony in F-minor [_Symphony '00'_] (1863):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - revised 'Linz' version ed. Nowak (1865-66 - rev. 1877 and 1884):










Symphony in D-minor [_Symphony '0'_] - ed. Nowak (1869):


----------



## Malx

More from Boston:

Mozart, Symphony No 40 + Schubert's Unfinished (insert which number you prefer) - Boston SO, Eugen Jochum.
Two fine performances.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yuri Bashmet plays major works by Kancheli and Gubaidulina. An excellent disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Brendel is a person with a good sense of humor,wit and the necessary ability to make crazy faces,I like Brendel for being human.

Pianosonatas 30-31 & 32


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony No. 6 in Dm Berglund Helsinki

With each movement flowing effortlessly into one other, it exudes both confidence and expectation. One of his greatest accomplishments amongst many great accomplishments...


----------



## Duncan

*Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)
Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch*


----------



## canouro

*Richard Strauss: Don Quixote; Dance Suite from harpsichord pieces by François Couperin*
Rudolf Kempe / Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *Richard Strauss: Don Quixote; Dance Suite from harpsichord pieces by François Couperin*
> Rudolf Kempe / Dresden Staatskapelle





Itullian said:


>





Enthusiast said:


> Atterberg via Spotify. A relative conservative Romantic composer (like Elgar, Rachmaninov) but lots of invention and detail along with a melodic gift. Worthwhile IMO.
> 
> View attachment 118553





Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 4":


I had no time for a detailed reading of your suggestions. Despite this (among the other SUPER presentations) I found four diamonds! The Berlioz, especially, is from another planet. My favorite recording! Walter and Gerard is also a very fine duet! The American modern and contemporary music owes to much to Schwarz and to Delos Label.


----------



## Dimace

It would have been great audacity and lie to say that I'm violin's fan. But when we have some guys, like Kreisler or Menuhin playing the instrument, everything changes. I owe this set more than twenty years (and as LP) but, maybe, I have never listened it. Today, I was looking some scores and I found Die Frühling Sonate, which, as a student, once upon a time, I played in a concert, accompanying a wonderful lady who had played the violin. I can not remember what happened with this concert (Beethoven was never-because of his extreme difficulty- my composer) but I felt the need to listen again this Violin Sonata. *PURE MAGIC, Ladies and Gentlemen! * Yehudi in the Violin, Wilhelm in the Klavier and DG sound from other planet! Clear, crispy, live, present! Now I have more than two hour I'm listening to Sonatas! So much violin, I had never in my life. I suggest this set with 1000 Km. The Great was great also with the FFFFing violin! I have to admit this and to start listen a little bit more of his violin works.


----------



## philoctetes

Why must they ruin great music like this? Ugh! This is worse than the last one on zig zag.


----------



## Malx

Colin M said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 6 in Dm Berglund Helsinki
> 
> With each movement flowing effortlessly into one other, it exudes both confidence and expectation. One of his greatest accomplishments amongst many great accomplishments...


Sorry Colin but do you mean Sibelius, Berglund or both.


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - Boston SO Seiji Ozawa.

This is the second recording I have listened to this week of this piece - both excellent.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, the "compressed" sonatas, Op. 78, 79, & 81a "Les Adieux," Friedrich Gulda, piano (Brilliant 9 CD).


----------



## canouro

*Zoltán Kodály: Háry János Suite / Dances of Galánta & Marosszék / Children's Choruses*

Galántai táncok (Dances of Galánta)
Táncnóta (Dancing song)
Marosszéki táncok (Dances of Marosszèk)
Gergely-járás (St. Gregory's day)
Instrumental excerpts from the opera Háry János
Túrót eszik a cigány (See the gypsies)
Háry János Suite

_Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's Choir Magnificat, Children's Choir Miraculum _


----------



## Itullian

Rockin' some Mendelssohn.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118580


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Trio No. 2

The Florestan Trio

2002


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann & Brahms*

Carnaval op.9
Faschingsswank aus Wien op.26
Ballades op.10

*Exciting music from Schumann and played by Michelangeli, do I need to say more.......
Yes I have, The Brahms Ballades are spellbinding*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118583


*Franz Schubert*

Winterreise

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2014


----------



## Itullian

The jewel cases for Podger are the classiest ever.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
- Michael Form and Dirk Boerner
_
Ambronay_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"National Anthem" by Alfred Janson, to mark his passing last night.


----------



## Flavius

Arte Flamenco vol.3. El Niño de Almadén (harmonia mundi)


----------



## millionrainbows

Complete Songs of Charles Ives Vol. 4 (Albany). Over 150 songs, an amazing body of work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

The fortepiano brings out the Mozart in this piece.


----------



## Malx

The final disc tonight from the Boston Box.

A disc that combines Kubelik's Beethoven Symphony No 5 from this release:









With Eschenbach's Beethoven Piano Concerto No 5 with Ozawa from this release:









This disc wasn't up to the standard of the others I've tried so far from the box - the performances aren't bad its just that there are so many others stand out a little more.


----------



## Malx

A disappointing end to the evenings listening.

I gave a first play to Cantata BWV 27 from this disc which I have in the Gustav Leonhardt Edition box set:









I felt that tenor Markus Schafer's singing wasn't up to the standard I had hoped for from this source. A few intonation issues that I detected and at times his voice seemed to be struggling with the range required.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I always need to listen to some Bach on Sunday... especially today... hungover from the first BBQ of the year (steaks on the grill)... and a bit too much bourbon. I started with 2 of my favorite cantatas: 140 & 147 and followed this with Isabelle Faust playing Bach's sonatas for violin and harpsichord.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Trio No. 1 in B-Flat, Op.99_

The Stern/Rose/Istomin Trio

From the Liner Notes:

History has found that Robert Schumann was one of the most perspicacious of all critics. After Schubert's death in 1828, when the torrent of his posthumous compositions came pouring out of Vienna a torrent of such proportions that at least one musical journal suspected fraud. Schumann devoted one article after another to discussions of these unknown masterworks. He seldom missed the point. "A glance at Schubert's Trio (in B-flat)," he wrote, "and all miserable human commotion vanishes: the world glows with a new splendor." . . . .

Regarding the Stern-Rose-Istomin Trio

. . . "And to top it all, the New York Times said "technical mastery was brought to such sublime heights in service to the music that one did not hear the music so much as one heard pure spirit."


----------



## canouro

*Dvořák ‎- Saint Ludmila*
Zikmundová, Soukupová, Novák, Blachut, Krejčík, 
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic Chorus, Václav Smetáček


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## Littlephrase

Karol Szymanowski- King Roger (Rattle)








Is anybody familiar with this opera?


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "Firebird":









.....................(1910 version - full ballet)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118600


*Johannes Brahms*
- Violin Concerto

*Igor Stravinsky*
- Violin Concerto

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

2001


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Sonatas D 958 & D 960. Leonskaja (Warner)


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander Grechaninov - Cantata : Praise the Lord:


----------



## Hiawatha

Manos Hadjidakis - Rhythmology:


----------



## Hiawatha

Leoš Janáček - On an Overgrown Path I


----------



## Hiawatha

Luiz Costa - Sonata in F-Sharp Minor:


----------



## Hiawatha

Vincent d'Indy - Symphony on a French Mountain Air:


----------



## Hiawatha

Otakar Ostrčil - Suite for Large Orchestra in C Minor : Variations. Adagio:

(Mono recording)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Strauss*
_Death and Transfiguration
Don Juan_

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink conducting

From the Liner Notes:

Strauss began his working life as an operatic coach, and spent the best part of it conducting, even administrating, in the opera-house. Since his exceptional talent as a composer was recognised in his boyhood and carefully fostered, it must have been clear that he would be an opera composer. He waited with commendable prudence before writing an opera, and first made his international reputation as a composer with a series of orchestral symphonic poems, perhaps even more remarkable than those by Liszt who invented and established the genre. Strauss's structural articulation: the music explores the subject analytically as well as narratively and the resultant portrait is illuminated, even animated, by the frame of musical design which contains it . . . William Mann, 1983


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118606


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3
Three Intermezzi

Leopold String Trio
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2006


----------



## 13hm13

Probably my fave Mahler 5...









Mahler* - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta ‎- Symphony No. 5
Label:
London Records ‎- 414 467-1
Series:
Decca Ovation

"Recorded April 1976 in Royce Hall, University of California, Los Angeles"


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Romeo and Juliet
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (Composer), Marin Alsop (Conductor)

Not the best Tsy 4, but interesting performance ... and a big, full recording!


----------



## Colin M

Malx said:


> Sorry Colin but do you mean Sibelius, Berglund or both.


To Clarify, Both!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Strauss*
_Ariadne auf Naxos_

The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Georg Solti conducting

I purchased this at our recent National Public Radio fundraiser. I was excited to put it on today because I assumed it would be a very good rendition of an opera that I'm not familiar with, but unfortunately, to my ears, this opera sounded flat and uninspired. Maybe because the degree of difficulty of this opera was too much for Price who was nearing the end of her career. The LSO is fine and the secondary cast is there to support the lead, but what a disappointment.

I'm wading through the next two Lp's because even a bad example can serve a purpose. I don't think I'll spend time on this particular set again, it most likely will go to the NPR sale next year or to the thrifts.

Baritone Vocals - Barry McDaniel, Walter Berry
Soprano Vocals - Edita Gruberova, Leontyne Price, Tatiana Troyanos
Tenor Vocals - Heinz Zednik, René Kollo


----------



## Flavius

Other things planned for this evening, but tomorrow I'll listen to Leonskaja play the Brahms sonatas (on Teldec). She is a pianist who especially appeals to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Viktor Ullmann: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 - 7

Gregor Weichert (piano).


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Giovanni Gabrieli - (c. 1554 - 1612)*

*Gabrieli: Music for San Rocco (1608)
*
*Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kp-9IzW-dh9K3NwCkKDt4_nuKU56arJ2w


----------



## Bourdon

*Chambonnières*

Suite in C,in D,in D minor & in F


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

After the French cembalo music, now the French suites by Bach that are among my most loved compositions


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 11*
Diogenes Quartet

This may be the finest string quartet recording I have ever heard. Okay, that may be taking it a tiny bit too far, but not by much. The first two movements of this are absolutely gorgeous and pleasing to my ears, and the others are also very high quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: String Quartet No. 11*
> Diogenes Quartet
> 
> This may be the finest string quartet recording I have ever heard. Okay, that may be taking it a tiny bit too far, but not by much. The first two movements of this are absolutely gorgeous and pleasing to my ears, and the others are also very high quality.


Doesn't surprise me, that Diogenes Quartet made some quite interesting recordings.
Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet/ Onslow & Cherubini - String Quintets and Bruch: String Quartets Op. 9, Op. 10 and Op.Posth to name a few


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 19

ChoraL MVSIC


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite/ Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet/Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Mirror of Narcissus*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Synfony "The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba "
Harp Concerto op.4 No.6 Andrew Lawrence-King Harp


----------



## elgar's ghost

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Karol Szymanowski- King Roger (Rattle)
> View attachment 118599
> 
> 
> Is anybody familiar with this opera?


I like _King Roger_. It's slightly unusual - there is no action as such, rather the work reminds me of a triptych-like work of art with its three inter-related scenes. Some may think it's undramatic and that the ending is rather bathetic, but I find the whole thing strangely moving.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36 and Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1989-10-31
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, New York


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner part two this afternoon.

_Mass no.3_ in F-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra - Haas edition (1867-68 - numerous revisions by 1893):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor - 1877 version ed. Nowak (1872 - numerous revisions by 1892):










Symphony no.3 in D-minor - original version ed. Nowak (1873 - numerous revisions by 1889):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - 1878/1880 version ed. Haas (1874 - numerous revisions by 1888):


----------



## Flamme

''Morning, morning this is central classics!''
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00057h9


----------



## millionrainbows

David Diamond, Symphony No. 8. Much more dissonant than the First, No. 8 even makes us of a 12-tone row. Still, plenty of bouncy Americana passages.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler from Currentzis. Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Victoria de Los Angeles*

CD 4

*Sacrati-Scarlatti-Handel-Schubert-Brahms-Fauré-Purcell-Haydn-etc.*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano

Nikolai Lugansky (piano).


----------



## Duncan

A wildly gifted yet remarkably polarizing talent - (jump to the 1:05, 1:50, 2:20 and 4:05 marks) -






Perhaps a bit too much "color" in the "coloratura" for my tastes but to each his (or her) own, eh?


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
*Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Henryk Szeryng (violin)*

*Martinon: Violin Concerto, Op. 51*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Henryk Szeryng (violin)*


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Alfred Walter.


----------



## Littlephrase

Carl Nielsen- Symphony no.4 'The Inexistinguishable' and Symphony no. 5 (Blomstedt, SF Symphony)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118633


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Piano sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

Plenty of Gubaidulina:


----------



## Hiawatha

Mel Bonis - Carillons Mystiques:


----------



## Hiawatha

Georgy Sviridov - Waltz "Snowstorm":


----------



## Hiawatha

Gerald Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings:


----------



## Hiawatha

Eliane Radigue - Stress-Osaka:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alfred Bruneau - Requiem:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus or the Poem of Fire:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118638


*Benjamin Britten*

War Requiem
Sinfonia da Requiem
Ballad of Heroes

London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox, conductor

1991

Does anybody here know if the 2003 hybrid SACD version of this album has a remastered stereo track? The timings are slightly different, but I'm not sure that means anything.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1873 Version). Young/Hamburg. Symphony No. 4. Klemperer/Philharmonia. Some Bruckner to start the week off. Young's performance is exceptional; transparent and evocative. Klemperer's is a solid traditional reading.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUIRRE
_Metodo de citara of_* Sebastián de Aguirre*
Los Otros
Hille Perle - viola da gamba, treble viol, xarana
Lee Santana - Mexican cittern, chitarrone, xarana
Steve Player - xarana, chitarrone, Baroque guitar, cajón
Pedro Estevan - all kinds of incredible stuff, especially his hands and a triangle​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Enthusiast

Instead of an opera today - a huge masterpiece for piano instead.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vivaldi, _Stabat Mater _RV 621, Franco Fagioli


----------



## eljr

Jennifer Pike / Petr Limonov
The Polish Violin

Release Date January 4, 2019
Duration01:15:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateAugust 17, 2018 - August 19, 2018
Recording Location
Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk


----------



## 13hm13

Kirill Kondrashin in Amsterdam

Unissued live recordings 1974-1980.









Label : Tahra

Tracklist :

CD 1 :

Franz Schubert
Rosamunde, D 797 - Ouverture no. 1
Rosamunde, D 797 - Entracte no. 3
Rosamunde, D 797 - Musique de ballet no. 2

Hector Berlioz
Romeo et Juliette - Scene d'amour
Romeo et Juliette - La Reine Mab (scherzo)
Romeo et Juliette - Romeo seul et grande fete chez les Capulet

CD 2 :

Cesar Franck
Symphonie en re mineur

Jean Sibelius
Symphonie no. 2 en re majeur

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam - Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## JosefinaHW

Transitioning to an early favola in music..... Monteverdi, _Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda_


----------



## Hiawatha

Ernest Farrar - English Pastoral Impressions:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alfred Hill - The Sea:


----------



## Hiawatha

Florence Price - Mississippi Suite:


----------



## Hiawatha

Erno Dohnanyi - Piano Concerto No 2:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Mass in C Minor*

I prefer Gardiner on this one - Harnoncourt's choir sounds muddy - but I'm too lazy to dig that one out.


----------



## pmsummer

"MY SELFE"
_16th-Century Pavans, Galliards, and Almains_
*Anthony Holborne*
The King's Noyse
-David Douglas - violin, director
-Robert Mealy - vilin, viola
-Scott Metcalfe - viola
-Margaret Tindemans - viola
-Emily Walhout - bass violin
with Paul O'Dette - lute, cittern
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Hiawatha

Erwin Schulhoff - Partita : Tempo di Rag:


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANIGLIA
_Dances & Madrigals from 17th-century Italy_
*Sances - Zanetti - Pesenti - Corbetta - Rossi - Monteverdi - Gesualdo - Farina*
The King's Noyse
-David Douglas - violin, director
-Robert Mealy - violin, viola
-Scott Metcalfe - viola
-Margaret Tindemans - viola
-Emily Walhout - bass violin
-Ellen Hargis - soprano_
with_
Paul O'Dette - lute, chittarrone
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mahler symphony no. 2 again with Mariss Jansons again. Took all day


----------



## Bourdon

*Lusty Gallant*


----------



## Itullian

Quintessential Giulini.
Spacious, spiritual.
Great sound. No hint that it's live.
This is now my favorite "Great"


----------



## JosefinaHW

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Mass in C Minor*
> 
> I prefer Gardiner on this one -


Here it is.


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Manos Hadjidakis - Rhythmology:


For the beginning:10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Thanks!

You hit me like an avalanche with this one! You made me proud! This is MUSIC for the souls!

* Μάνος Χατζιδάκις (and NOT Χατζηδάκις as is written), because Χάτζη means NOTHING you morons who made the title of the video, but Χάτζι is the friend and the one who goes for Pilgrim to Mecca. (Turkish) So ΜΑΝΟΣ ΧΑΤΖΙΔΑΚΙΣ!

Manos, is the MOST important contemporary (this means the period after 1945) Greek composer. His music is pure magic and it has an unbelievable range: From classical (The Gioconda Smile) to very traditional folk songs (The Children of Piraeus) He made big carrier in the States, he won Oscar for his music (Never on Sunday) etc. etc. A Greek TITAN and one of my music Gods!

My dear friend, today, with this post, you made this special community a little bit more special! THANK YOU A LOT!


----------



## Bourdon

*Pachale Mysterium*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music
*


----------



## Malx

The end of a difficult day - now so much better thanks to Jean Sibelius, his sixth Symphony, the LSO and Anthony Collins.

From this box that should be brought down from my shelves more frequently.


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Great set


Indeed together with these recordings wich was my introduction to the Bartok quartets.


----------



## 13hm13

Krommer* - Hummel* - Alex Klein (4), Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman (3) ‎- Oboe Concertos Of The Classical Era
Label:Cedille Records ‎- CDR 90000 045
Format:CD, Album 
Released:1999

(P) & (C) 1999 Cedille Records, a trademark of The Chicago Classical Recording Foundation. 
Printed in the USA by Randolph Street Press, Chicago, IL. 
Made in U.S.A.

Recorded: June 17-19, 1998 at the studios of ICN-Polyart, Prague, Czech Republic.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from the Eton Choirbook*

CD 1

*More divine than Human*


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: 3 Movements from Petrouchka. Maurizio Pollini. I am really enamored with Pollini's playing lately. Always so clean and yet so passionate. Somehow reminds me a bit of Vladimir Ashkenazy's playing, if that makes any sense. Anyway, the music itself is phenomenal. Makes me feel like listening to the full ballet.

Anyway, what are some great recordings of Petrouchka? All I have heard is Stravinsky himself conducting the Columbia SO.


----------



## Joe B

Bourdon said:


> *Pachale Mysterium*


Excellent disc! The original analogue recordings on the Seon label were excellent, which makes for great digital re-masters.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> Excellent disc! The original analogue recordings on the Seon label were excellent, which makes for great digital re-masters.


 Glad you like this one too,I used to have the LP , the sound of the CD is very fine .:tiphat:


----------



## StrE3ss

Max Goberman - The Symphonies of Haydn









1 to 10


----------



## canouro

*Handel - Caldara: Carmelite Vespers 1709*
Alessandro de Marchi, Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## pmsummer

STRAVAGANZE
_17th-century Italian Songs and Dances_
*Trabaci - Dell'Arpa - Peri - Vitali - Zannetti - Sabino - Rovetta - Castello - Monteverdi - Gesualdo - Farina*
The King's Noyse
-David Douglas - violin, director
-Robert Mealy - violin, viola
-Scott Metcalfe - viola
-Jane Starkman - viola
-Emily Walhout - bass violin
-Ellen Hargis - soprano
_with_
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the excellent rendition of Gombert sacred works, Ensemble Ars Nova of Bo Holten fame wow, what an awesome Magnificat first starting this epic album and as a cyclical ending the album, very nice.

Look mister Holten I criticized your missa Prolationum on Naxos said it was drab, but these sacred work of Gombert or the stuff, killer release in league whit Henry Eight's finest moment..anyone interrest in Gombert skills trough magnificent magnificats also credo, ave Maria, like Vaet and many Flemish they worship Maria Immaculata Concptualis Virgine.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, No.14 in C-sharp minor "Quasi una fantasia/Moonlight", No.15 in D major "Pastorale", No.5 in C minor. Glenn Gould. I bought this 6 CD set of most of Beethoven's sonatas played by Glenn Gould, off the strength of his Beethoven concertos as well as his incredible recordings of nos. 16, 17, and 18. Unfortunately I'm terribly unimpressed with everything else I've heard on here. The Moonlight is really good, he takes it much faster than any other interpretation I've heard and it works. Outside of that, there isn't much of interest here. I will continue listening in hope that I will find a few more gems, but so far I am somewhat disappointed.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118654


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasies and Fairy Tales: Chamber Works

2017


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner part three - fifth symphony tonight, other works in the morning.

String Quintet in F (1879 - rev. 1884):
_Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat - 1878 version ed. Nowak (1875-76 - rev. by 1878):
Symphony no.6 in A - ed. Nowak (1881):










Symphony no.7 in E - ed. Haas (1881-83 - rev. 1885):


----------



## senza sordino

LvB Late String Quartets, all three disks. Nos 11-16. My autographed CD, autographed by the Takács Quartet, unfortunately not Beethoven. 









Schubert Trout Quintet and Wanderer Fantasy









Brahms Symphonies 1&3









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2









Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphoses, Four Last Songs. A desert island disk for me









A lot of music today, it's a holiday here in the far away colonies. Victoria Day. I'd thought I'd celebrate Victoria Day by listening to some German and Austrian music. Why not? She was mostly German.


----------



## Hiawatha

Dimace said:


> For the beginning:10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Thanks!
> 
> You hit me like an avalanche with this one! You made me proud! This is MUSIC for the souls!
> 
> * Μάνος Χατζιδάκις (and NOT Χατζηδάκις as is written), because Χάτζη means NOTHING you morons who made the title of the video, but Χάτζι is the friend and the one who goes for Pilgrim to Mecca. (Turkish) So ΜΑΝΟΣ ΧΑΤΖΙΔΑΚΙΣ!
> 
> Manos, is the MOST important contemporary (this means the period after 1945) Greek composer. His music is pure magic and it has an unbelievable range: From classical (The Gioconda Smile) to very traditional folk songs (The Children of Piraeus) He made big carrier in the States, he won Oscar for his music (Never on Sunday) etc. etc. A Greek TITAN and one of my music Gods!
> 
> My dear friend, today, with this post, you made this special community a little bit more special! THANK YOU A LOT!


The music I have been posting is by composers who I am lucky enough to have on CD. Not necessarily in every case the music on the links but mostly. When I listen in the future to the ones you have been kind enough to comment on, I will now hear them in an enhanced light, ie via an association with your posts.

I have probably almost run out of new composers to bring to the forum so in a few days time the links will mainly be of composers I have already mentioned, especially favourites. Some will be new pieces by ones I posted very early on so a small number of those may still therefore be new to you and pleasurable.

In the meantime, there is at least one further Greek composer and one further Portuguese composer on my list but whether there are any suitable links I am not sure. Thank you again for your comments including with the background information you are providing which is very interesting and well informed.

Best regards, as always.


----------



## Joe B

Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum:










When it comes to chant, this group is the cream of the crop.....and this is my favorite disc.


----------



## starthrower

Gotterdammerung


----------



## 13hm13

Prager Virtuosen (vol.4) - Krommer, Zelenka









František Vincenc Kramář (Franz Krommer) (1759-1831):
Symphony in D major, op.40
Harmonie (Wind Octet) in E flat major, op.79
Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in F major, op.52

Jan Lukáš Zelenka (Jan Dismas Zelenka or Johann Dismas Zelenka) (1679-1745):
Ipocondria in A major
Italian Concert Aria: "Non si trova, non si da"
Italian Concert Aria: "Non so se piuvi rivedro" 
Italian Concert Aria: "Se ha per guida la constanza" 
Italian Concert Aria: "E voi siete daltri" 
Italian Concert Aria: "Son da piu venti legno percosso"

Zdena Kloubova - soprano
Marta Benackova - contralto
Ivan Kusnjer - bass
Jan Kolar - oboe
Giovanni Oktett
Il Virtuosi di Praga
Oldřich Vlček - conductor


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> View attachment 118655
> 
> 
> Gotterdammerung


THE BEST RING IN THE HISTORY (for me always and as complete set. Not only artistically.) I have the black box of this…) I recommend it more than love and life!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118657


*Gustav Holst*

The Planets

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1987


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: String Trio, opus 45. LaSalle Quartet. One of the most dark, psychological works of his 12-tone period. All of the existential angst of his earlier, Expressionistic music with all of the angular, Neoclassical perfectionism of his dodecaphonic style. I believe he had a near-fatal heart attack shortly before writing this, no? Even if not, it sure does sound like a heart attack (or a car accident) in music :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Just ended. Now:









Arnold Schoenberg: Lieder, opus 1 and 2, Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, opus 15. Disc 3 of the 2012 Sony Classical release "Glenn Gould Plays Schoenberg". Between these works and the much later String Trio, the composer made a real 180; here he sounds something like a dark, 20th century Schubert. Great melodic sensibility, great atmosphere.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## 13hm13

Bourdon said:


> *Pachale Mysterium*


Hard to find this on CD (Amazon price at $80USD!!) ...

...I don't have the Pace (except on first Enigma album !) ...
but had to load up this (which unfortunately does not have Pace) ...







Thomas Stoltzer (c1480-1526?)
Four German Psalms
Missa Duplex per totum annum

capella antiqua München
Konrad Ruhland

Seon Sony SBK 62940


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Beethoven's Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 1, Trio Con Brio Copenhagen. His very first published work in Vienna, and still a mainstay of the repertoire. The publishers, according to Cooper, paid him enough for the three Op. 1 trios to live for half a year. Yes, the Viennese knew their music!


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> Just ended. Now:
> 
> View attachment 118661
> 
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg: Lieder, opus 1 and 2, Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, opus 15. Disc 3 of the 2012 Sony Classical release "Glenn Gould Plays Schoenberg". Between these works and the much later String Trio, the composer made a real 180; here he sounds something like a dark, 20th century Schubert. Great melodic sensibility, great atmosphere.


Gould was a huge Schoenberg fan. He had a speedboat named "Arnold."


----------



## Hiawatha

Ladislav Vycpálek - Z Ceského Domova. Female Choruses - Lullaby:


----------



## Hiawatha

William Blezard - The River:


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Philippe Rogier - (c. 1561 - 1506)*

*Rogier - Missa tribus choribus*

*Choeur de Chambre de Namur, Ens Doulce Mémoire, Ricercar Consort, La Fenice, Jean Tubéry*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCXqVriW_jgOEg55UVmPZBXV5NwTSqJNq


----------



## Hiawatha

Cláudio Carneyro - Piano Trio, Op. 24 No. 1: I:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jan Novák - Choreae Vernales:


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - *









*British Music Collection - Thomas Augustine Arne*

*Robert Tear, Joan Sutherland, Emma Kirkby
Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood*









*British Music Collection - Elgar Chamber Works*

*David Owen Norris (piano)
Mistry Quartet*


----------



## Hiawatha

Rutland Boughton - The Faery Song from The Immortal Hour:


----------



## Hiawatha

John Cage - Child of Tree:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Duncan

*Fiamma del Bel Canto: Diana Damrau*

*Diana Damrau (soprano), Nicole Brandolino (Anna), Piotr Beczała (Alfredo), Nicolas Testé (Wurm)
Orchestra Teatro Regio Torino, Gianandrea Noseda*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0CVYiZ8h2a3Yx28q_FeBKOAwQJuJjS_X


----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


Diamonds in the crown, if there's one collection I would like to get my hands on its yours. 
I had to remove one pic before posting, no harm intended .


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4, Academic Festival Overture & Tragic Overture

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano).


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: _Keyboard Sonatas_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527

Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina).

Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus
Carlo Maria Giulini.

Recorded: 1959-11-24
Recording Venue: 7-15 October and 23 & 24 November 1959 / No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd *

CD 3

Ahrend organ of L'Église-Musée des Augustins,Toulouse


----------



## sonance

Britten: String Quartets nos. 1 - 3; Three Divertimenti 
Belcea Quartet (emi)


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Relistening to Bruckner's 8th symphony this morning (Skrowaczewski and SRSO orchestra), awestruck by the power of its themes, by the towering structure of its form and by the thrill of its rhythm.

The first movement enlightens the masses with the first theme and consoles the heart with its second but dies at the end. The scherzo gives us breathing space to live in. Then after a beautiful resonating comforting adagio and a forceful crushing finale in comes the coda synthesising what came before it into one home coming ending.

Anton Bruckner manages to do the unassailable with his 8th symphony, subliming music that enraptures everyone who dares listen.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
> 
> Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina).
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus
> Carlo Maria Giulini.
> 
> Recorded: 1959-11-24
> Recording Venue: 7-15 October and 23 & 24 November 1959 / No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


Great recording!

Current listening:









Arnold Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht. LaSalle Quartet, with Donald McInnes and Jonathan Pegis.


----------



## Duncan

*Christopher Hogwood: The Bach Recordings*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV104*3
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe, Violin and Strings BWV1060R*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Disregard the image :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - fourth and final instalment this afternoon and early evening.

_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1881 - rev. 1884):
_Tota pulchra es, Maria_ [_Thou Art All Fair, Mary_] - motet for tenor, mixed choir and organ (1878):
_Os justi_ [_The Mouth of the Just Shall Meditate Wisdom_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1879):
_Christus factus est pro nobis_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1884):
_Virga Jesse_ [_The Rod of Jesse Hath Blossomed_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1885):
_Ecce sacerdos magnus_ [_Behold a Great Priest_] - motet for mixed choir, three trombones and organ (1885):
_Vexilla regis_[_Forth Comes the Standard of the King_] - motet for mixed choir (1892):
_Psalm CL_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1892):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor - 1890 version ed. Nowak (1884-87 - rev. 1888 and 1890):



_Helgoland_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: August Silberstein] (1893):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - ed. Nowak (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> William Blezard - The River:


Many say that my Master found the Tone Poems. Other say he didn't. This is not important. Important is that Liszt, with this musical form (which is quite simple) found his way to top symphonic music, without the necessity to directly compete (and lose) to the Greatest. As it seems he wasn't alone. Many very talented composers, followed his way and, liberated from the discipline and the exact rules of the classical symphony, found their way to Parnassus. Tone Poem, in music terms, means nothing. It is a Poem without words but music. The poetry its self has great freedom. And voila! Masterpieces (like this one from William) without symphony's heavy restrictions and rules.* Pieces of human freedom and creativity! * And as the Tibetans say: You can not reach the Everest but you can reach the XXXXX mountain (or something like this…) Very nice!


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Disregard the image :lol:


Glenn and Schoenberg is a GOOD Duett. Glenn made the German famous. He played him better than anyone did before. Glenn and the Greatest is quite a problem. (I believe you have already noticed this) Not because Glenn's play, which is beautiful but because of the general spirit of his performances which are not Beethovenian. (the same problem found also with Glenn's transcriptions to Wagner. Very well made, but not, as performances, in the correct Wagnerian way. They sound reserve and flat).


----------



## Bourdon

*D'Anglebert*

CD 1


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Glenn and Schoenberg is a GOOD Duett. Glenn made the German famous. He played him better than anyone did before. Glenn and the Greatest is quite a problem. (I believe you have already noticed this) Not because Glenn's play, which is beautiful but because of the general spirit of his performances which are not Beethovenian. (the same problem found also with Glenn's transcriptions to Wagner. Very well made, but not, as performances, in the correct Wagnerian way. They sound reserve and flat).


Yes, Gould did bring a lot of clarity to Schoenberg's piano music, which wasn't very widely performed before his recordings, no? He is beginning to supersede Pollini as my favorite interpreter of these works. Love both.

Some (not all) of Gould's Beethoven is really great. He plays the concertos amazingly. As well as the opus 31 sonatas. Some of the other sonatas not so much.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies - 3, 4 and 5 by Maxwell Davies, 2 by Hovaness.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony Nos. 1 and 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Glenn and Schoenberg is a GOOD Duett. Glenn made the German famous. He played him better than anyone did before. Glenn and the Greatest is quite a problem. (I believe you have already noticed this) Not because Glenn's play, which is beautiful but because of the general spirit of his performances which are not Beethovenian. (the same problem found also with Glenn's transcriptions to Wagner. Very well made, but not, as performances, in the correct Wagnerian way. They sound reserve and flat).


I tend to agree on Gould's Beethoven but there are just a few performances where his genius came together into excellence. This is true of his Emperor and one or two of the sonatas (I forget which). I don't know his Schoenberg and will have to try it.


----------



## eljr

Ars Nova Copenhagen / Paul Hillier
A Bridge of Dreams

Release Date 2011
Duration01:07:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Location
St. Paul's Church, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## millionrainbows

Hovhaness: Music for harp & guitar, harp & string orchestra, harp,flute & cello, solo harp, harp & flute.















Gidon Kremer with harp; good fiddling', with harp, gives an oriental feel.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs, Brentano Lieder & Orchestral Lieder

Lucia Popp (soprano), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
Teatro Lirico
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## NLAdriaan

Kurtág, Hölderlin, Beckett: Signs, Games And Messages

_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 1

La Mer
Trois Nocturnes
Prélude à l'apres-midi d'un faune
Marche écossaise Berceuse héroïque
Musique pour Le Roi Lear


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118697


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

The Paris Symphonies 82-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor

recorded 1989, compilation 1999


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera was Wozzeck.


----------



## millionrainbows

This just arrived. It sounds authentic, yet robust; good 1970's recordings. Nice package. I fantasize on these themes like Dies Irae and lux aeterna, imagining them to be states of consciousness on some transformative journey.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. (Original 1894 version) Gielen/Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken. Outstanding live recording from 2013: majestic, beautiful, poignant. This is one of the best 9ths I've heard. I can recommend this entire set. Gielen uses a lot of less performed versions but I regard that as a plus.


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis.


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: An Alpine Symphony 

Vienna Philharmonic / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm listening, for perhaps the last time, Pettersson's Symphony No. 7, called "The Suicide Symphony." 
Don't worry, that was a joke...:lol: It was said that during a near-fatal kidney illness, Pettersson wrote out the ideas for this work on pieces of bloody gauze and bandages. The "Life Is Crap" apotheosis.









EDIT: 46:17 later: I'm listening to the last dying strains of the 7th; "This is the way the world ends, not with a bang, but a whimper."
In the middle, the loud gong crashes could be construed as a gunshot, or bomb, or the crushing realization of a fatal condition...


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## eljr

Max Richter
Max Richter: Sleep [8 Hour Version]

Release Date September 4, 2015
Duration16:50:06
Genre
Electronic
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Classical Crossover
Modern Composition
Recording DateFebruary, 2015
Recording Location
Air Studios, London
Avatar Studios, Studio A, New York, NY
Studio Berlin

disc 1 and 2


----------



## Merl

The Veghs are still my go-to set for the LvB SQs even though there are so many other good uns. I just love this cycle.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Me too. I find it hard to get beyond it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rysanov's take on Kancheli's Styx.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous*


I agree with this for Marta. (I don't have this one and I also don't listen a lot of Mozart). The Bulgarian is very good romantic piano player indeed. Scriabin, Chopin etc. are very well played from her. I didn't know that she plays also the Austrian. I will trust your opinion for her Mozart' skills.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Duetti_, P. Jaroussky and Max Emanuel Cencic, William Christie

The following is an extended trailer. I am now listening to the entire recording via/ Amazon MusicUnlimited.






https://music.amazon.com/albums/B00BNVUJ10?do=play&ref=pm_ws_dp_ald_bb_phfa_xx_xx


----------



## millionrainbows

Continuing from Pettersson's 7th, on my "death" theme: Schubert, String Quartet n˚14, Der Tod und das Mädchen.


----------



## agoukass

Live from the Concertgebouw: 1979-80 (Works by Bach, Chopin, Bartok, Ginastera, Prokofiev, and Scarlatti) 

Martha Argerich


----------



## haydnguy

*Weinberg*

Symphony No. 2 Op.30 (1946)
Symphony No. 21 "Kaddish" Op. 152 (1991)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Kremerata Baltica (chamber orchestra)

Gidon Kremer, solo violin
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, conductor


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

**String Quartets*

*K.499 "Hoffmeister" 
*
*K.589 "Prussian Quartet No.2"
*
*K.590 "Prussian Quartet No.3"
*
*
The Hagen Quartet
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc each of Luciano Berio and Luigo Nono. I admit to never having played these as often as I would have liked (so much else, so little time), especially the Nono, but it's an itch I want to scratch tonight. I may well play them again in the morning if I'm still in the mood for it.

_Sinfonia_ for eight solo voices and orchestra [Texts: Claude Lévi-Strauss, Samuel Beckett a.o.] (1968-69):
_Eindrücke_ [_Impressions_] for orchestra (1973-74):



_Contrappunto dialettico alla mente_ [_Dialectical Counterpoint for the Mind_] for tape [Texts: Sonia Sanchez/Nanni Balestrini/anti-Vietnam War pamphlet] (1968):
_Como una ola de fuerza y luz_ [_Like a Wave of Strength and Light_] for soprano, piano, orchestra and tape [Text: Julio Huasi] (1971-72):
_…..sofferte onde serene…_ [_….serene waves endured..._] for piano and tape (1976):


----------



## Guest

Rather ironically/hypocritically, this was recorded digitally! (I wrote the label to find out if it derives from an analog or digital source since the record jacket didn't mention it--turns out the title refers to his thoughts on what digital technology is doing to the world.) It's well recorded (maybe a touch bright in the upper octaves) and he plays very well. I am not, however, a fan of single movements in isolation.


----------



## agoukass

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5

Kyung Wha Chung 
London Symphony Orchestra / Lawrence Foster


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rain and thunder and some Mozart violin sonatas with Ibragimova.


----------



## WildThing

*George Frideric Handel - Duets from various Operas and Oratorios*

Rosemary Joshua, Sarah Connolly; Harry Bicket: The English Consort

My wife requested that I play some music to serenade her while she takes a bubble bath, so I thought this would be a lovely choice.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I had put on the beginning of Solti's with London for a minute, but something was calling to me about Bernstein's.

By the way, I HATE that Bernstein's name on the cover of this box set is about 5 times bigger than Mahler's.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Tallis - Tye - Cornysh - Baldwin - Bull - Byrd - Taverner - Preston - Johnson - Parsons - Ferraboseo*
Fretwork
_
Musical Heritage Society_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118714


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Concerto in D
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor
Julia Fischer, violin
Daniel Müller-Schott, cello

recorded 2005 and 2006, reissued 2016


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118714
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Violin Concerto in D
> Double Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor
> 
> Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
> Yakov Kreizberg, conductor
> Julia Fischer, violin
> Daniel Müller-Schott, cello
> 
> recorded 2005 and 2006, reissued 2016


If I can't find my box with my CD's in the garage I may have to get that one again. I had the 2006 version.


----------



## millionrainbows

Skalkottas: Piano Concerto No. 2, etc. (BIS, SACD). This sounds fantastic, otherworldly, especially in SACD multi-channel. Incredibly complex, nuanced music.


----------



## Itullian

A little break from the Deyanova Mozart set which is so good I've been listening all day.
To listen to one of my "soul men"
Numbers 1 & 2


----------



## Merl

Grabbed this on day of release. Only listened to the 1st up to now and it was 'interesting' and certainly 'different' enough to make me sit up and take notice. I get the feeling this could be a very quirky set. No doubt I'll review it in the summer.


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANT DE LA SIBIL-LA
_Mallorca & València, 1400-1560_
*Spanish Anonymous*
La Capella Reial De Catalunya
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba, director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Grabbed this on day of release. Only listened to the 1st up to now and it was 'interesting' and certainly 'different' enough to make me sit up and take notice. I get the feeling this could be a very quirky set. No doubt I'll review it in the summer.
> 
> View attachment 118716


How recent is this recording? I like Adam Fischer's conducting. I have to rant about something tangential, though. I bought his Bartók box set on Brilliant Classics and the mastering is just awful. When I play it in my car on full volume, the music is virtually inaudible. I had to rip it to my hard drive (I do this with all of my CDs anyway) and amplify it digitally to get anything out of it.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> A little break from the Deyanova Mozart set which is so good I've been listening all day.
> To listen to one of my "soul men"
> Numbers 1 & 2





Merl said:


> Grabbed this on day of release. Only listened to the 1st up to now and it was 'interesting' and certainly 'different' enough to make me sit up and take notice. I get the feeling this could be a very quirky set. No doubt I'll review it in the summer.
> 
> View attachment 118716


I will chose the Bruno's set, without knowing the Fischer' set. The word ''quirky'' made me very suspicious… :lol:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

She's awesome!


----------



## D Smith

Pachelbel: Canon, Partitas other works. London Baroque. Delightful album, well played and recorded.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: String Quartets 2, 3, 9, and 14*
Diogenes Quartet

Most of the quartets in the Diogenes Schubert cycle are very good, but these four, along with the previously mentioned No. 11, are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> How recent is this recording? I like Adam Fischer's conducting.


It was released last week. It's not even had any reviews yet. Seems to have come in under the radar. Btw, I say 'quirky' cos on a brief first listen there were some things I hadn't noticed in the 1st Symphony before. Maybe it's my old ears. I'll let you know soon.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> I will chose the Bruno's set, without knowing the Fischer' set. The word ''quirky'' made me very suspicious… :lol:


Hey, I like "quirky." What are the quirkiest Beethoven sets out there? That Russian pianist perhaps? I forget the name...


----------



## Andolink

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: _Symphony No. 14_


----------



## Itullian

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> View attachment 118717
> 
> She's awesome!


I agree! oh, she plays trumpet too?


----------



## Dimace

Xaver was a neighbor of me. He was from Frankfurt am Oder, circa 100 km from Berlin. (old Preuße) He is known to me because my Master performed his 1st concert in Berlin, after composer's invitation. *Scharwenka's music is a mixture of other romantic composers.* Mainly reminds me Schumann. Of course he has also his own musical character and some originality. His music (after his death) was heavily neglected, but after 1968, year the GREAT Earl Wild performed one of his piano concertos (I can not remember which one, but I believe it was, like with Liszt, the 1st) the forgotten composer entered again into music business. *My personal opinion is that his piano concertos are quite ok. * They have a triumphant tone, a sound generosity and some times some touchy emotional elements. Their themes are somehow problematic. Someone can very easily forget them. This is something is happening with every music work is not very original. Despite this, I suggest the following set a the only one which has all Xavier's Piano Concertos. The price is also a super bargain! (we are speaking for Chandos top quality) To make your choice easier I give you also a video with his 4th concert in one ok performance from Poland. (composer's mother was from Poland...) Enjoy the music and I'm going to my bed to meet there Morpheus and the Muses!


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> A little break from the Deyanova Mozart set which is so good I've been listening all day.
> To listen to one of my "soul men"
> Numbers 1 & 2


Is this as good as I predict it may be? I've heard his Pastoral with the Columbia Symphony and it's phenomenal, probably the best I've heard. I am looking to explore Bruno Walter's recordings further, but I think that purchasing that new, big 77-disc box that's coming out on Sony just might be overkill.


----------



## JosefinaHW

My DVD arrived today! L. Vinci, _Artaserse_, Jaroussky, Fagioli, Cencic, Barna-Sabadus, Mynenki, Sancho, Concerto Cologne

I LOVE this performance!!!


----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale, the Pacific Symphony, and the Alexander Singers in works by Frank Ticheli:


----------



## 13hm13

Bohuslav Martinů: Violin Concerto No. 2 - Julia Fischer, Czech Philharmonic, David Zinman

Only on YouTube (I think)...






Great location and camerawork.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118721


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol. II
Nos. 93, 94, 97, 99, 100, 101

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

recorded 1976-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118721
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> The London Symphonies, Vol. II
> Nos. 93, 94, 97, 99, 100, 101
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Sir Colin Davis, conductor
> 
> recorded 1976-1982, compilation 1994


Phenomenal CD 

Currently listening to the Schoenberg String Trio that I shared yesterday. LaSalle Quartet (-1). Previously, though, this:









Arnold Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire. Luisa Castellani, Giuseppe Sinopoli, members of the Staatskapelle Dresden. I do not get this work yet, I'd say not much at all. But I do really appreciate bits here and there, and this recording is awesome. However, I still have yet to finish it. I always make it most of the way through and then lose interest. Damn it :lol: next time! I am going to read along to the lyrics too, maybe that will help a bit.


----------



## deprofundis

I had to talk about my latest currently listening, it came as order & delivery from le postino. Bene Bellissimo Grandioso rendition of Frescobaldi,, Gesualdo, Solbiati.Whit the skills of the accordion of Francesco Gesualdi very nice sir, I love your album.

:tiphat: heck Italian music performs by an Italian how on earth can I go wrong wit this one, try it, purchase it, It cheap to by, so mutch relieving & relaxing, a Joy ride of a recording.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Is this as good as I predict it may be? I've heard his Pastoral with the Columbia Symphony and it's phenomenal, probably the best I've heard. I am looking to explore Bruno Walter's recordings further, but I think that purchasing that new, big 77-disc box that's coming out on Sony just might be overkill.


It's a great set and super cheap. I recommend it.


----------



## Forsooth

Merl said:


> It was released last week. It's not even had any reviews yet. Seems to have come in under the radar. Btw, I say 'quirky' cos on a brief first listen there were some things I hadn't noticed in the 1st Symphony before. Maybe it's my old ears. I'll let you know soon.


Where are the CDs available? I've checked all my regular haunts to no avail. Thanks!


----------



## Colin M

Edward MacDowell New England Idyls Op. 62 Amato (piano)

A series of ten short solo meditations each evoked by a different poem. Written in the first couple years of the twentieth century and carrying his last Opus Number, the series demonstrates the skill and lyrical ingenuity that caught the fancy of many contemporaries including his good friends Liszt and Raff...


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

Decidedly un-Bach-like organ. Ravel, Prokofiev, more.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## AeolianStrains

Kyung Wha Chung playing Bruch's Violin Concerto in G minor and Scottish Fantasia.


----------



## regenmusic

Einojuhani Rautavaara_Manhattan Trilogy


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> If I can't find my box with my CD's in the garage I may have to get that one again. I had the 2006 version.


Its one sale now at Presto, € 7,50 .
( I bought two just now, nice present prices)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Merl

Forsooth said:


> Where are the CDs available? I've checked all my regular haunts to no avail. Thanks!


Well here's one source....
https://www.noder.dk/en/beethoven-complete-symphonies-danish-chamber-orchestra-adam-fischer-5cd-box.html


----------



## Boychev

Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko: Пётр Ильич Чайковский, symphony No. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arias

Peter Schreier (tenor)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Forza del Destino.

Leontyne Price, Plácido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes, Fiorenza Cossotto, Bonaldo Giaiotti, Gabriel Bacquier, Michel Sénéchal, Kurt Moll, Malcolm King, William Elvin

London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

Recorded 1976


----------



## Andolink

*Morton Feldman* : _For Samuel Beckett_
San Francisco Contemporary Players
Stephen Mosko, music director


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: String Quartet No.3, opus 30. New Vienna String Quartet. I just finished Verklärte Nacht and was in the mood for some more Schoenberg chamber music, so decided to try something from the other end of his career. I've never heard this before but it is quite a fascinating work. Reminds me of Brahms' string quartets.


----------



## Enthusiast

A quartet of quartets: Martinu's quartets 1-4. 1 is not so great (not so awful either) but the other three get better and better.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos).


----------



## Bourdon

*Troubadours*

My first recording with music from the middle ages,I still like it.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa*
*Alexis Weissenberg (piano)*

*Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
Karl Leister (clarinet)*

*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
Elaine Donohoe (piano)*

*Stravinsky: The Firebird*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
*


----------



## flamencosketches

^ I will have to hear that Rhapsody in Blue with Alexis Weissenberg. I have been really enjoying his recordings lately.


----------



## Duncan

*Works*

Arlen: Bloomer Girl: Right as the Rain

Arlen: Casbah: It was Written in the Stars

Arlen: Casbah: What's Good About Goodbye?

Arlen: Last Night When We Were Young

Arlen: Life Begins at 8:40: Fun to be Fooled

Arlen: St. Louis Woman: I had Myself a True Love

Arlen: When the Sun Comes Out

Gershwin: Boy! What Love has Done to Me!

Gershwin: How Long Has This Been Going On

Gershwin: Isn't It a Pity?

Gershwin: Love is Sweeping the Country

Gershwin: Of Thee I Sing

Gershwin: Poppyland

Gershwin: Soon

Gershwin: Strike Up the Band

Schwartz, Arthur: Between the Devil: I See Your Face Before Me

Schwartz, Arthur: Revenge with Music: You and the Night and the Music

Schwartz, Arthur: The Band Wagon: Dancing in the Dark

Schwartz, Arthur: Three's a Crowd: Something To Remember You By

Weill, K: Lady in the Dark: Unforgettable

Weill, K: One Touch of Venus: Love in a Mist

Weill, K: The Picture on the Wall

Weill, K: The River is So Blue

Weill, K: The Romance Of A Lifetime


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> ^ I will have to hear that Rhapsody in Blue with Alexis Weissenberg. I have been really enjoying his recordings lately.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Arensky Piano Concerto in Fm and Sergei Bortkiewicz Piano Concerto in B Fl M*. With Stephen Coombs in the piano. Wonderful, high pianistic and romantic works. With BBC Scottish SO and J. Maksymiuk. (Hyperion)


----------



## millionrainbows

Century Classics II. This series of 12 CDs is a nice efficient way to get a bird's-eye view of various periods in Western music. I must say that some of the counter-tenor male singers on this collection (from Pro Cantione Antiqua) have an unpleasant, strident sound that sticks out like a sore thumb, ruining the texture. The instrumental music I like, and Sequentia sounds good.


----------



## Duncan

WildThing said:


>


*Insert sound effect here - *


----------



## Forsooth

Merl said:


> Well here's one source....
> https://www.noder.dk/en/beethoven-complete-symphonies-danish-chamber-orchestra-adam-fischer-5cd-box.html


Adam Fischer - Danish Chamber Orchestra - Beethoven complete symphonies - CDs

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

String Quartet No. 3 is driven by rhythms, and that's where its identity resides, not in "themes," as whatever themes there are seem to change constantly. As I've always said, melody gets its identity from rhythm, not pitch. Harmony? Not much of that going on; the whole things rides on counterpoint of individual lines. It's 12-tone flexing its muscles at what it does best: counterpoint. I understand Boulez' criticisms, and prefer the wide-spread intervals of Webern, which seem to hang in the air as 'events.' Schoenberg seems preoccupied with creating a "narrative," which at its worst can sound like a parody, or "tonality in 12-tone drag." The second movement has short, two and three-note motives. The third movement, "Intermezzo," is low-pitched and dramatic, still having rhythmic drive but easier-to-identify thematic lines than mvt. one, with less continuity and more dramatic "stopping" gestures which seem like dramatic utterances of speech. More "singing" lines appear in the fourth movement, which sounds much less mannered than the opening.

In Quartet No. 2, the row is G#-B-G-F#-A#-D-F-E-D#-C#-A-C, which gives us an interval vector of 3-4-1-4-4-3-1-1-2-4-3: m3, M3, m2, M3, M3, m3, m2, m2, M2, M3, m3. Four major thirds, Three minor thirds, three minor seconds, one major second. The mostly small intervals (m2, M2, m3) are useful melodically, and the m3 and M3 lend themselves to tertial triads.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118736


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

recorded 1994, reissued 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concertos; Mozart and Haydn

Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> This quartet is driven by rhythms, and that's where its identity resides, not in "themes," as whatever themes there are seem to change constantly. As I've always said, melody gets its identity from rhythm, not pitch. Harmony? Not much of that going on; the whole things rides on counterpoint of individual lines. It's 12-tone flexing its muscles at what it does best: counterpoint. I understand Boulez' criticisms, and prefer the wide-spread intervals of Webern, which seem to hang in the air as 'events.' Schoenberg seems preoccupied with creating a "narrative," which at its worst can sound like a parody, or "tonality in 12-tone drag." The second movement has short, two and three-note motives. The third movement, "Intermezzo," is low-pitched and dramatic, still having rhythmic drive but easier-to-identify thematic lines than mvt. one, with less continuity and more dramatic "stopping" gestures which seem like dramatic utterances of speech. More "singing" lines appear in the fourth movement, which sounds much less mannered than the opening.
> 
> The row is G#-B-F#-A#-D-F-E-D#-C#, which gives us an interval vector of 3-5-4-4-3-1-1-2: m3, P4, M3, M3, m3, m2, m2, M2. Two minor thirds, two major thirds, two minor seconds, one major second, and one perfect fourth. The mostly small intervals (m2, M2, m3) are more useful melodically than harmonically, but the M3 and P4 lend themselves to tertial triads (M3) and harmonic movement (P4).
> 
> View attachment 118735


Nice analysis!

Arnold became famous, as the first composer used the atonal system. This means that he doesn't use a tone key and every score actually is written in C. I tried some times his piano works with Pollini (the scores look like quite classical as structures) but I didn't unterstand the whole image, which is necessity for the serious listener or music scholar. I'm afraid that I must start from the beginning of his creation (early works) if I want to gain something useful and progressively move to late compositions. This requires, of course, a lot of time and my attention. I'm very happy because among us are people who not only understand such a music but also are in the position to make a good analysis of it, as our fellow member and friend. Such posts give me motivation to explore new things and to learn more music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> Nice analysis!
> 
> Arnold became famous, as the first composer used the atonal system. This means that he doesn't use a tone key and every score actually is written in A. I tried some times his piano works with Pollini (the scores look like quite classical as structures) but I didn't unterstand the whole image, which is necessity for the serious listener or music scholar. I'm afraid that I must start from the beginning of his creation (early works) if I want to gain something useful and progressively move to late compositions. This requires, of course, a lot of time and my attention. I'm very happy because among us are people who not only understand such a music but also are in the position to make a good analysis of it, as our fellow member and friend. Such posts give me motivation to explore new things and to learn more music.


Wow, thank you, Dimace. See my revised edit. I want you to know that I always look forward to your posts, and since you are a pianist, I hold that in _much_ higher regard than my attempts at analysis. Your attitude is always enthusiastic and thankful, for this wonderful music and the incredible people who bring it to life by playing it! Which includes you!


----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 1 In B Flat, Op. 38 - "Spring"
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Gesualdo: Quarto Libro di Madrigali a 5 voci*

*Francesco Cera (harpsichord)
Ensemble Arte Musica*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4ixsuuFhANzN6_ZOksKw_rCoWyXqVCdV


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118744


*Jean Sibelius*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor
Serenade No. 1 in D major
Serenade No. 2 in G minor
Humoresque No. 1 in D minor

Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn, conductor
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano)

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of piano music from Felix Mendelssohn and Mikhail Glinka for this afternoon and early evening.

_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book I_ op.19b (1829-30):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book II_ op.30 (1833-34):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book III_ op.38 (1836-37): 
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book IV_ op.53 (1839-41):

_Zwei Klavierstücke_ [_Two Piano Pieces_] WoO19 (1833): 
_Gondellied_ [_Gondola Song_] WoO10 (1837):
_Albumblatt_ [_Album-leaf_] in E minor op.posth.117 (1837):
_(6) Kinderstücke_ [_(6) Children's Pieces_] op.72 (1842):

_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book V_ op.52 (1842-44) 
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VI_ op.67 (1843-45): 
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VII_ op.posth.85 (1834-45):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VIII_ op.posth.102 (1842-45):










_French Quadrille_ in D (1828):
_Variations Brillant_ in A on the theme from the opera _Anna Bolena_ by Gaetano Donizetti (1831):
_Rondo_ in B-flat on the theme from the opera _I Capuleti e i Montecchi_ by Vicenzo Bellini (1831):
_Variations_ in E-minor on the song _The Nightingale_ by Aleksandr Alyabyev(1832):
_Valse_ in E-flat [_Mélodique_] (1838):
_Valse_ in B-flat [_La Favorite_] (1838):
_Nocturne_ in F-minor [_La Séparation_] (1839):
_Valse-Fantasie_ in B-minor (1839):
_Mazurka_ in C-minor (1843):
_Barcarolle_ in G (1847):
_Variations on a Scottish Theme_ in F (1847):
_Mazurka_ in C (1852):


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118746


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie d'Opera

Modo Antiquo
Federico Maria Sardelli, director

2005


----------



## millionrainbows

Today's percussion and bubbling liquid:


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Sinfonia pirenaica. Espatadantza. Bilbao Symphony Orch./ Mana (NAxos)


----------



## bharbeke

*Lalo: Cello Concerto*
Johannes Moser, Jakub Hrusa, Prague Philharmonic

The first movement takes its time to get going, but the rest of the concerto is really good stuff. Thanks for the recommendation, Merl!


----------



## Dimace

It is coming again and again to Sonata Form._ Sonare/ Suonare / Klingen / to sing._ It seems to be something very simple. Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven have composed many of them. Schubert fewer, Schumann much fewer. In the form we know it, has three movements: An allegro, an andante and, for the final, something like presto, rondo, allegretto etc. Let us say a small concert. To make it we take a theme, we expose it, after we developing it, after we re-exposing it and we add a new one, after we can add something of counterpoint or fugue etc. Standard procedure? NO! It isn't so simple. At least when we are speaking for the Greatest. He has his own mind about the sonatas. And this mind is (in comparison with the other composers) so advanced, that it looks like my Maths in comparison with Einstein's! I was avoiding to make analysis, because thinks like these maybe are not interesting. But today I found in my YT collection a video, where the guy* analyses the Hammerklavier Sonata!*Take a look to his comments - analysis under the video - and you will understand why to play Beethoven Sonatas is so FFFFFFing difficult task. Why to hit the notes, or to keep the correct tempo is only the beginning. ALL the other composers together they couldn't compose a single Beethoven's Sonata. We are speaking for the most difficult works in music history with 1.000.000 km distance from the second most difficult. This is the reason, after Beethoven, no one dared to make a sonata. And the few they did it gave it another form or tragically failed. (Scriabin is the exception. If you collect the first 3 Sonatas of him you can make one simple of the Greatest). Enjoy and think: Does the pianist (Levit>> Very Good pianist!) do what is written in the analysis? Like entity or some of them? And keep the sock for you. I know the felling since I was 18th and I was trying in vain to swim in his wild ocean, where titans lost musically their life, only a few km away from the port, ignoring the sign written: Don't swim if you are not Beethoven! :lol:










 * (to read also the comments>click see more / mehr ansehen)*


----------



## pmsummer

CANTATAS
BWV 140, BMV 147
Johann Sebastian Bach
Ruth Holton - soprano
Michael Chance - countertenor
Anthony Rolfe Johnson - tenor
Stephen Varcoe - bass
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## flamencosketches

Good post Dimace. I will have to listen to the Hammerklavier later on today.


----------



## Enthusiast

Vanska's refined Mahler 5. This is a symphony that often doesn't repay buying yet another recording as they often don't differ that much but this, despite no big surprises, easily earns a place in my collection.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## WildThing

*Hector Berlioz - Les nuits d'été & Six Mélodies*

Anne Sofie von Otter
Cord Garben
James Levine: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Lieder 

Christa Ludwig
Leonard Bernstein 

Live recording from the Wiener Konzerthaus (1972)


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Quartets Nos 1 & 2. Bretón St. Quart. (Naxos)


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


If it comes to Lili, I can listen also Mozart! HUGE, HUGE, HUGE pianist, of a bread nowadays (with few exceptions) is completely lost. Another GIANT has joined today our community (I haven't seen, as long as I'm here, another post with her) SUPER!!!

*please, try also her Schubert, for breathtaking performances!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## TheGazzardian

Carl Philip Emanuel Bach - Sinfonia in E-Flat Major, Wq. 183
Riccardo Minasi / Ensemble Resonanz


----------



## chill782002

Grieg - Piano Concerto

Severin Eisenberger - Piano

Alexander von Kreisler / Cincinnati Conservatory Orchestra

Live recording, March 4, 1938

Sound is reasonably good for the time and a wonderful performance, maybe my favourite of this particular work despite Eisenberger (and von Kreisler, for that matter) being largely forgotten today. That said, Eisenberger was, like Horszowski, a pupil of Leschetizky, who was a pupil of Czerny, who was a pupil of Beethoven. He also knew Grieg personally and played the concerto at least once under his direction. A CD worth getting for those with an affinity for this work who don't mind "historical" recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianosonatas 13/14/16 & 17

*Why not spend some time with Lilli *


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Vanska's refined Mahler 5. This is a symphony that often doesn't repay buying yet another recording as they often don't differ that much but this, despite no big surprises, easily earns a place in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 118750


The Finn is almost unknown to me. Maybe I have some recordings with him, but nothing very substantial. The Minnesota Orc. is-like ALL the US Orcs- TOP! I will look for this one and, if exists, as a circle! I can never have enough Mahler, despite our problems with Das Lied von der Erde which makes me angry with him! (because I love him and, with this work, I feel betrayed of him...) :lol:


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Diez melodieas; So the boys sing; Unaventura de don Quijote; Un barco fenicio; Canto el gallo tempranero. Ãlvarez, Chorus conservatory Bilbao Choral Society; Bilbao Sym. Orch./ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## philoctetes

Here's an oldye worth a listen for mystics and steppenwolves


----------



## Hiawatha

Manolis Kalomiris - Nocturne:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118759


*Franz Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin

Mauro Peter, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2015


----------



## Hiawatha

Ruggero Leoncavallo - Valse Melancolique:


----------



## Hiawatha

Giovanni Sgambati - Valz Brillante:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ivor Gurney - Nocturne in A-Flat Major:


----------



## Hiawatha

Jacques Ibert - Histoires (Part 1: Nos. 1-5):


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully recorded


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm still in the mood for piano music of the salon rather than the brow-furrowing variety, and Bedřich Smetana provides some real goodies - there are both sweet bonbons and salty snacks here.

_Polka_ in F-minor (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in A (c. 1853 - comp. 1883):
_Polka_ in E (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in G-minor (c. 1853):
_Tři salonní polky_ [_Three Salon Polkas_] op.7 (1848-54):
_Tři poetické polky_ [_Three Poetic Polkas_] op.8 (1854):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces op.12 (1859-60):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces op.13 (1859-60):










_Bagately a impromptus_ [_Bagatelles and Impromptus_] - eight pieces op.6 (1844):
_České tance 1_ [_Czech Dances I_] - four polkas (1877):
_České tance 2_ [_Czech Dances II_] - ten pieces op.21 (1879):


----------



## Flavius

Escudero: Sinfonia Sacra; Joan Bautista; Aranzazu. Pazos, Andra Mari, Euskadi Sym. Orch./Iamayo (Claves)


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux and Lutoslawski: Cello Concertos (GROC-Rostropovich/Baudo/Lutoslawski)


----------



## pmsummer

ART OF THE FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Canadian Brass

_CBS Records Masterworks_


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to CD (ripped to my PC) ... but I like the orig. LP cover artwork better than the 1985 Decca CD ...









Mahler*, Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra*, Yvonne Minton ‎- Symphony No. 6, Songs Of A Wayfarer
Label:
London Records ‎- CSA-2227, London Records ‎- CS-6701, London Records ‎- CS-6702
Format:
2 × Vinyl, LP, Stereo 
Box Set 
Country:
US
Released:
1970


----------



## 13hm13

Interesting 1967 live recording made in Japan ...









Label : Altus
Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Opus 77
Igor Oistrakh - violin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> Take a look to his comments - analysis under the video - and you will understand why to play Beethoven Sonatas is so FFFFFFing difficult task. Why to hit the notes, or to keep the correct tempo is only the beginning. ALL the other composers together they couldn't compose a single Beethoven's Sonata. We are speaking for the most difficult works in music history with 1.000.000 km distance from the second most difficult. This is the reason, after Beethoven, no one dared to make a sonata. And the few they did it gave it another form or tragically failed.


Robert Taub, who recorded the entire cycle & wrote a book on it, said that it took him nine years to get the Hammerklavier up to his satisfaction.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Alexa Still (Koch)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118770


Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Margo Garrett, piano

1992

Battle has won five Grammys over the years, and the fourth was for this album.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Robert Taub, who recorded the entire cycle & wrote a book on it, said that it took him nine years to get the Hammerklavier up to his satisfaction.


He took me only a couple of years to understand that it is better for me to play other composers. I don't regret for my decision. A 90% (example) of Liszt is better than something like Beethoven and the laugh it provokes especially here in Germany... I prefer to learn the Paganini Etüden than the simplest Beethoven's Sonata. To fight with every FFFing note (like Arturo) isn't a amusement but music slavery. The prize of course is the immortality, but I can not remember more than ten pianists (in the whole music history) who claimed the Olympus because of their Beethoven... (also Horowitz wasn't very keen on Beethoven. Jorge the same. My master was playing him through his transcriptions and not from original score. Chopin, as far as I know, never occupied himself serious with him. etc.)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8*
Rafael Kubelik & the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 4 - Michael Laus leading the Malta Philharmonic Orchestra:










*Arthur Somervell - "Symphony in D minor" (Thalassa)
Cyril Scott - "Harpsichord Concerto" (Michael Laus, harpsichord)
Maurice Blower - "Eclogue for Horn and Strings"*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Michael Kibblewhite leading the Hertfordshire Chorus in Arthur Bliss's "Prayer of Saint Francis of Assisi":


----------



## flamencosketches

Gabriel Fauré: Requiem, op.48. John Rutter, the Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonietta.


----------



## haydnguy

Diving musical deep waters now....

*Messiaen *(1908-1992)

Catalogue D'oiseaux

Martin Zehn, piano

-----------------------------------------
Disk 1
ler livre
1) Le chocard des alpes
2) Le loriot
3) Le merle bleau

lle livre
4 ) Le traquet stapazin

llle livre
5) La chouette hulotte
6) L'alouette lulu

Total time 60:37
-----------------------------------------

Back side of CD shown is from a re-issue.


















6) L'alouette lulu
llle livre


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: "Moonlight" sonata, opus 27/2. Glenn Gould. I really like Gould's Moonlight sonata. His very fast tempo brings out a lot of forward motion that I don't always hear in more solemn interpretations, which I hear more vertically than horizontally if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Diving musical deep waters now....
> 
> *Messiaen *(1908-1992)
> 
> Catalogue D'oiseaux
> 
> Martin Zehn, piano
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Disk 1
> ler livre
> 1) Le chocard des alpes
> 2) Le loriot
> 3) Le merle bleau
> 
> lle livre
> 4 ) Le traquet stapazin
> 
> llle livre
> 5) La chouette hulotte
> 6) L'alouette lulu
> 
> Total time 60:37
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Back side of CD shown is from a re-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) L'alouette lulu
> llle livre


Beautiful album artwork. Tempted to check it out. I need to get around to hearing more of Messiaen's music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Hungarian Fantasia*

I read a review which says this interpretation is the weakest in the set (too refined or something). I don't know the piece, and I don't know how it's supposed to sound, so it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork. Tempted to check it out. I need to get around to hearing more of Messiaen's music.


The piece is about birds. Why is a lady lying on stones?  What the picture says to me is, listening to this is like trying to sleep on a bunch of rocks with no cushions and no clothes . Of course, sometimes I lean too much toward the literal. 

(I should note, I don't have a problem with Messiaen's music, and I haven't heard this recording. It's probably a fine interpretation.)


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> If it comes to Lili, I can listen also Mozart! HUGE, HUGE, HUGE pianist, of a bread nowadays (with few exceptions) is completely lost. Another GIANT has joined today our community (I haven't seen, as long as I'm here, another post with her) SUPER!!!
> 
> *please, try also her Schubert, for breathtaking performances!


I believe I'll get the Schubert. Less pricey.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven ‒ David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich ‎- Complete Overtures
Label:Arte Nova Classics ‎- ANO 578310
Format:2 × CD 
Country:US
Released:2005

Total Time 87:49
Recording: February 9 - 12, 2004, Tonhalle Zurich, Switzerland
Production: BMG Ariola Classics GmbH

© 2005 Allegro Corporation
℗ 2005 BMG Ariola Classics GmbH


----------



## Captainnumber36

John Eliot Gardner - Mozart Great Mass in C Minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*John Dowland - (1563 - 1626)*

*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares*

*Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mksGm4beWKfRlNHxD469hvzLD4wO4afa8


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.958 and D960


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem.

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein Der Gesellschaft Der Musikfreunde- Fritz Reiner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano music once again this morning - two discs of Antonín Dvořák's works for piano duet, performed by Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (originally on Olympia, re-released by Brilliant).

_Slovanské tance 1_ [_Slavonic Dances I_] - eight pieces B78 (1878):
_Legendy_ [_Legends_] - ten pieces B117 (1881):
_Ze Šumavy_ [_From the Bohemian Forest_] - six pieces B133 (1883-84):
_Slovanské tance 2_ [_Slavonic Dances II_] - eight pieces B145 (1886):


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Andolink

*Jacob Druckman* (1928-1996): chamber music


----------



## Boychev

Yo-Yo Ma: Johann Sebastian Bach, cello suites Nos. 1, 5, 6


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Anna Bolena

Joan Sutherland (Anna Bolena), Samuel Ramey (Enrico VIII), Susanne Mentzer (Giovanna Seymour), Jerry Hadley (Lord Riccardo Percy) & Bernadette Manca di Nissa (Smeton)

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera-Richard Bonynge.



> Sutherland crowns her long recording career with a commanding performance. Dazzling as ever in coloratura, above all exuberant in the defiant final cabaletta, she poignantly conveys the tragedy of the wronged queen's fate with rare weight and gravity. Samuel Ramey as the king is outstanding


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Anyone else hear a major connection between Stravinsky's Russian ballets and Ravel's orchestral works (especially Daphnis)? Could be due to mutual influence from Rimsky-Korsakov. But they seemed to employ similar colors at times.


----------



## Enthusiast

Martinu quartets 5 & 6, followed by Dvorak's 12 and 13.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier









Liszt - Années de pèlerinage - 2ème année / Italie S. 161 no.5 Sonnetto 104 del Petrarca and no.6 Sonnetto 123 del Petrarca;
no.7 Après un lecture du Dante
Concert-Pharaphrases fom Opera - Verdi - Aida (Danza sacra e Duetto finale)/ Don Carlos (Coro di Festa e Marcia funebre) / Simone Boccanegra (Reminiscences)

Now


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35/ Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141/ Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos/ Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43**

Tzimon Barto (piano)

**Schleswig-Holstein Festival Orchester, Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, opus 41. Glenn Gould, Juilliard String Quartet, John Horton Murray.

So the music here is really good, but I can't say I find the recitation of a Byron poem over it terribly captivating. Does anyone else feel this way? Moreover, is there a version with no speaker? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Jacob Druckman: Prism. Zubin Mehta, NYPO.


----------



## Flutter

Andolink said:


> *Jacob Druckman* (1928-1996): chamber music
> 
> View attachment 118782


Great to see someone listening to Druckman, I absolutely love his work, he's a very underappreciated composer who's otherwise proven himself to be among the greats of the 20th century.


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, Flutter, I was inspired by your post. I remember Jacob Druckman from way back in the vinyl days of Vox Turnabout.


----------



## haydnguy

*Frank*
Sonata for violin and piano

*Debussy*
Sonata for violin and piano
Sonata for flute, viola, and harp

*Ravel*
Introduction and allegro
for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet

Kyung Wha Chung, violin
Radu Lupu, piano
Osian Ellis, harp
The Melos Ensemble


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork. Tempted to check it out. I need to get around to hearing more of Messiaen's music.


The re-release does not have the same artwork on the front. You might find a third party that has it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118790


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2
Le Carnaval des animaux
Caprice-Valse "Wedding-cake"
Africa

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor
Truls Mork, cello
Louis Lortie, piano
Helene Mercier, piano

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

That Franck, Debussy and Ravel chamber music CD is a great cover too with the Rossetti painting.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## RockyIII

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118770
> 
> 
> Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall
> 
> Kathleen Battle, soprano
> Margo Garrett, piano
> 
> 1992
> 
> Battle has won five Grammys over the years, and the fourth was for this album.


I meant to add that I enjoy this album other than the audience sounds during some songs and over the top cheers and applause after every song, all of which I find detracting. It may end up in the library box.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> That Franck, Debussy and Ravel chamber music CD is a great cover too with the Rossetti painting.


I like it when they use the cover art that is the same period as the music on the album.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 24

3 Pieces for String Quartet
Duet for bassoons
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Pour Pablo Picasso For Solo Clarinet (1917)
Charles Neidich
3 Pieces For Clarinet Solo
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
L'Histoire du soldat
Concert Suite
The Royal March
The Little Concert
Three Dances (Tango-Waltz-Ragtime)
The Devil's Dance
Great Choral
Triumphant March of the Devil
William Preucil, Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle (1760 - 1836)
La Marseillaise
Arr. Igor Stravinsky
Isabelle van Keulen
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971).
Concertino for String Quartet
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez 
Octet for Wind Instruments
rev. version 1952
Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Duncan

*Missa Di Dadi · Missa "Faisant Regretz"*
*Composed By - Josquin Desprez
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies *









*Secular Music*
*Composed By - Josquin Desprez
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*


----------



## Duncan

*Verdi Arias*

*Sondra Radvanovsky (soprano)
Philharmonia of Russia, Constantine Orbelian*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have listened to Sibelius 6 in a few different recordings, which I mostly have in sets.

You don't need me to tell you this is a very good set. I think I'd like it even more if I had heard it earlier but by the time I got to it I had already heard many very good Sibelius sets and this merely seemed to be another. Whatever, an excellent 6.








Rozhdestvensky's 6 is really excellent. Coming after Berglund just shows how great it is - the differences are small but telling.








This is very refined (and so very different from Vanska's earlier cycle) but masterly and totally effective: 








Also very good and from a great set.


----------



## agoukass

Cello and Organ Recital (Works by Bach, Handel, Rheinberger, and others) 

Mstislav Rostropovich 
Herbert Tachezi


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert: String Quartet no. 13 in A minor. Melos Quartet (Harmoni Mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118796
> 
> 
> View attachment 118797
> 
> 
> *Missa Di Dadi · Missa "Faisant Regretz"*
> *Composed By - Josquin Desprez
> The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies *
> 
> View attachment 118798
> 
> 
> *Secular Music*
> *Composed By - Josquin Desprez
> The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies*


Desprez ,one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A John Ireland miscellany tonight.

I have noticed that I don't have all that much solo piano music by British composers in my collection: Ireland, Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge and (perhaps) Harrison Birtwistle are the only ones I can think of who have given it a fair crack. None of the usual suspects like Elgar, Delius, Holst, Vaughan Williams and Britten wrote much, but I appreciate that their priorities lay elsewhere. Tippett did write four sonatas but nothing else. Are there any other British composers who have contributed significantly to solo piano music who I can't think of?

_Vexilla Regis_ [_The Royal Banners_] - Passion Sunday hymn for mixed chorus, trumpets, trombones and organ [Text: _Venantius Fortunatus_] (1898):
_Greater Love Hath No Man_ - motet for treble, baritone, mixed choir and organ: arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: extracts from _The New Testament_] (orig. 1912 - arr. 1924):
_The Holy Boy (A Carol for the Nativity)_ for piano - arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):
_A London Overture_ - orchestral arrangement of _A Comedy Overture_ for brass band (orig. 1934 - arr. 1936):
_These Things Shall Be_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Addington Symonds] (1937):
_Epic March_ for orchestra (1942):










Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):

*Piano works:*

_In Those Days_ - two pieces (1895):
_The Almond Tree_ (1913):
_(3) Decorations_ (1912-13):
_Three Dances_ (1913):
_Four Preludes_ (1913-15):
_The Towing Path_ (1918):
_Summer Evening_ (1920):
_(3) London Pieces_ (1917-20):
_The Darkened Valley_ (1920):
_A Sea Idyll_ (1920):
_April_ - from _Two Pieces_ (1925):
_Green Ways_ - three idylls (1937):
_Sarnia: An Island Sequence_ - three pieces (1940-41):
_Three Pastels_ (1941):
_Columbine_ (1949):



_The Forgotten Rite_ - prelude for orchestra (1913):
_Mai-Dun_ - symphonic rhapsody for orchestra (1921):
_Satyricon_ - overture for orchestra (1946):
Suite from the music for the film _The Overlanders_ - arr. by Sir Charles Mackerras (orig. 1946 - arr. 1971):


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 3 for Orchestra, Op. 52_

Berliner Sinfonie Orchester 
Kurt Sanderling conducting

Berlin Classics
Sibelius - 7 Symphonies
4 CD Box - 1996

From the Liner Notes:

Re: His 3rd Symphony:

While numerous motifs had appeared in the first movement of the Second Symphony, a single, concentrated main subject asserts itself in the exposition section of the Third. In this string-dominated first movement (Allegro moderato), an idea is expressed which Sibelius once mentioned in a conversation with Gustav Mahler. He told his biographer Karl Ekman: "When we moved on to the subject of symphonic music I explained to him how much I admired the style of it, the control of form and penetrating logic, which imparted to the totality of motifs an inner coherence, and that I had been able to make use of what I had learnt in this way during the course of my own creative work." Christiane Krautscheidt (Translation: Janet and Michael Berridge)


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler, Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" from the "Carnegie Hall Presents" remaster. The choir sounds really detailed and airy in this remaster, played through my AIFF file in computer through a Korg DS-DAC-10 converter. My living room is now a cathedral.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I have listened to Sibelius 6 in a few different recordings, which I mostly have in sets.
> 
> *You don't need me to tell you this is a very good set*. I think I'd like it even more if I had heard it earlier but by the time I got to it I had already heard many very good Sibelius sets and this merely seemed to be another. Whatever, an excellent 6.


I could tell you that this one is a very bad set! But, please, ignore me, because I have no idea! :lol: Since Januar I try to come together with the Finn. I bought three circles and I have listened 2 hours, 1,5 symphony... (I can not remember which...) I feel hopeless with him. I will try with the BLUE RAY set next month. Maybe with video, his music will sound more interesting to my FFFFFFFing ears are suitable only for the piano...


----------



## D Smith

Berg: 3 Orchestral Pieces, 3 pieces from Lyric Suites; Schoenberg: Pelleas and Melisande. Karajan/Berlin. I think Karajan does a terrific job with these. Couldn't find the album cover I have but this one shows the Berg.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118808


*Nicolo Paganini*
- Violin Concerto No. 1

*Louis Spohr*
- Violin Concerto No. 8

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eiji Oue
Hilary Hahn, violin

2006


----------



## Enthusiast

The Diabelli Variations and Hammerklavier sonata from this


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> I have noticed that I don't have all that music solo piano music by British composers in my collection: Ireland, Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge and (perhaps) Harrison Birtwistle are the only ones I can think of who have given it a fair crack. None of the usual suspects like Elgar, Delius, Holst, Vaughan Williams and Britten wrote much, but I appreciate that their priorities lay elsewhere. Tippett did write four sonatas but nothing else. Are there any other British composers who have contributed significantly to solo piano music who I can't think of?











Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k18qErwn5k9EJXM3fi1iuwQYATMLdDHWs









*20th Century British Piano Music vol. 1*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgilVU7l2w8lcz3Cy48m6J_thjhfT389M









*20th Century British Piano Music vol. 2*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXVV-7da_-1SiTYvRgOi5RhRkK08mDwKy









*20th Century British Piano Music, vol. 3*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVE-IpbeAHN6XJPDpKjGG1fhPalGrX2_p


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118812


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Orchestral Works

Danse bacchanale
Le Rouet d'Omphale
Phaëton
Danse macabre
La Jeunesse d'Hercule
Marche militaire francaise
Overture to 'La Princesse jaune'
Une nuit a Lisbonne
Spartacus
Marche du couronnement

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

2012


----------



## millionrainbows

Michel Block plays Schumann. This is not virtuoso music. It is "heart" music.


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 

Vienna Philharmonic / Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Flavius

Enescu; Ravel, Debussy: Piano Sonata, op. 24; Valses nobles; from Préludes pour piano. Leonskaja (eaSonus)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Nicola Porpora, "Torbido Intorno al Coro", _Meride e Selinunte _Performed by Franco Fagioli and Fernando Aguado


----------



## Guest

Stunning.


----------



## chill782002

Mozart - Concerto for Two Pianos K. 365

Emil Gilels - Piano

Yakov Zak - Piano

Kirill Kondrashin / USSR State Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1949


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This is a pretty intense interpretation.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR LUTE
*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
Franklin Lei - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Walter Piston*
_Sonatina For Violin & Piano_

*Aaron Copland*
_Sonata For Violin & Piano
Nocturne_

*Charles Ives*
_Sonata No.4 For Violin & Piano "Children's Day At The Camp Meeting"_

*David Baker*
_Blues_

Anne Akiko Meyers violinist
André-Michel Schub pianist​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dame Janet Baker: The Great Recordings - Disc 11
Lieder: Frame Liszt, Hugo Wolf & Gustav Mahler 
Accompanists: Geoffrey Parsons & Gerald Moore*

I chose this disc primarily for the 12 works by Franz Liszt, but I will likely listen to the whole disc.

I have been meaning to listen to more of this set for some time. Usually, my first choice of Mezzo-Soprano is Brigitte Fassbaender - one of my favourite Mezzo-Sopranos overall.

The impetus to listen to more of Janet Baker came after hearing her on a random track whilst my streaming app was playing songs in shuffle.

So far, I am really enjoying this selection of works.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## agoukass

Rochberg: Violin Concerto 

Isaac Stern
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Quartets op.59/2, op. 74. Tokyo String Quartet










Mendelssohn: String Quartet Op. 44/1,3. Pacifica Quartet










Both sets very frequently played here and recommended.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major. Günter Wand, NDR-Sinfonieorchester.

Listening to this recording off the strength of Dimace's much earlier recommendation that one should start dipping ones toes into Bruckner with Wand, and symphonies no. 4 and 9. Indeed quite good, and accessible. But this man takes a damn long time to get his point across... this is pretty much what a symphony by a mature Wagner might have sounded like.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118840


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonic Poems
- The Water Goblin
- The Noon Witch
- The Golden Spinning Wheel
- The Wild Dove

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

recorded 2001, 2008, 2009; issued 2010


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Guest

A high-voltage performance with sound to match. I hope this is the beginning of a new cycle.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118839
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major. Günter Wand, NDR-Sinfonieorchester.
> 
> Listening to this recording off the strength of Dimace's much earlier recommendation that one should start dipping ones toes into Bruckner with Wand, and symphonies no. 4 and 9. Indeed quite good, and accessible. *But this man takes a damn long time to get his point across...* this is pretty much what a symphony by a mature Wagner might have sounded like.


Beethoven's Sonatas characteristic, my friend. Also here we have something the Greatest taught the next composers generations. I will explain this technic (Musikalische Erwartung it is calling. Very advanced and very difficult technic to be successfully realized) in an other post. By the way, Wagner uses an other (the opposite) technic. Pre-exposure is calling this. And it is Wagner originality. Only Rossini has also used this technic to his operas. Siegfried Wagner, in his Overtures also uses this exposure but with development. (an other way, very similar).


----------



## flamencosketches

^Please do write up a post explaining this Musikalische Erwartung technique in another post when you have the time. It sounds fascinating. I am also curious to see the Rossini/Wagner connection elaborated upon. 

Maybe it deserves its own thread...?


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> A high-voltage performance with sound to match. I hope this is the beginning of a new cycle.


You give me hope! I'm in deep desperation with the Finn. I can find no satisfaction! :lol: (alles OK with the Rolling Stones... Sibelius is my problem). :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Wow. The finale of this symphony (Bruckner 4) is really awesome. Particularly the last 2 minutes.


----------



## 13hm13

A nice one from "budget" LaserLight (Delta Music) 1988 CD ...








Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Conductor - Pavel Urbanek (tracks: 1 to 4), Tamas Pal* (tracks: 5 and 6)
Design - A. Backhausen, Köln*
Orchestra - Hungarian State Orchestra (tracks: 5 and 6), Prague Festival Orchestra* (tracks: 1 to 4)


----------



## Andolink

*Tadeusz Baird* (1928-1981): orchestral works


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118843


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Messa da Requiem

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

2009


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in performances of Ferde Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite" and Aaron Copland's "Billy the Kid" and "Rodeo":


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: The Symphonies

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

The 8, was a good listen


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*John Dowland - (1563 - 1626)*

*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares*

*Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mksGm4beWKfRlNHxD469hvzLD4wO4afa8


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra performing Frederick Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## Rogerx

libeer

Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'/ Lipatti: Concertino en style classique, Op. 3/ Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595

Julien Libeer (piano)

Les Metamorphoses, Raphael Feye.


----------



## regenmusic

Otto Luening: Synthesis, for orchestra and electronic sound (1960)
Stay tuned until 3:49.....


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.


----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Nuages Gris S. 199

Sergio Fiorentino - Piano

Live recording - Greenwich Borough Hall, London, 31 July, 1963


----------



## agoukass

20th Century Church Music (Works by Britten, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Tippett, and others) 

The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Late Choral Music

Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Rogerx

The Cello Suites

Alban Gerhardt (cello).


----------



## Sid James

_Since my last time here, its been these:_

*HARTY*
_A Comedy Overture
Fantasy Scenes
Piano Concerto_ 
- Peter Donohoe, piano/Ulster Orch./Takuo Yuasa: Naxos

*MONTEVERDI*
_Vespers of 1610 (Vespro Della Beata Vergine)_*
Plus shorter works by _Monteverdi, Allegri, Palestrina, Schutz_
- Pro Cantione Antiqua/*Collegium Aureum, Musica Fiata, Hannover Boys Choir/Heinz Hennig: Alto (2 discs)

*LISZT*
_Years of Pilgrimage (selections)_
- Stephanie McCallum, piano: ABC Classics

*SCHOENBERG*
_Chamber Symphony No. 1 (arr. Webern)_
*BERG*
_Adagio (from Chamber Concerto) arr. for piano, violin, clarinet_
- Boston Symphony Chamber Players: Eloquence (2 discs coupled with Stravinsky's Soldier's Tale and other works)


----------



## Enthusiast

Lush and lovely ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach & Weiss*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A two-disc Jean Sibelius mini-miscellany this afternoon.

_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] - three pieces for strings, timpani and triangle op.14: arr. of three pieces from the song cycle for tenor and male choir WoO (orig. 1893 - arr. 1911, rev. 1912):
_Scènes historiques I_ - three pieces op.25: revision of three pieces from the _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - rev. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ - three pieces op.66 (1912):
_Valse lyrique_ from _Three Pieces_ for orchestra op.96 - arr. of _Syringa_ [_The Lilac_], an unused piece from _Five Pieces_ for solo piano op.75 (orig. 1914 - arr. 1920):



_Tiera_ for brass septet and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):
_Cassazione_ for orchestra op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):
Prelude and two suites from the incidental music to the Shakespeare play _The Tempest_ op.109 (1925-26):


----------



## Marinera

Au Joly Bois


----------



## Bourdon

*Ibert*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Symphony No. 2 & The Zaporozhy Cossacks

BBC Philharmonic-Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more Sibelius 6s. I started a few but, after listening to several yesterday, only the exceptional ones held my interest. These were the ones:

























Overall of all the versions I listened to yesterday and today I guess the ones that most thrilled me were Rozhdestvensky and Karajan with both very different Vanskas (it was one of the best of his Lahti set) as runners up. Another week my preferences might be different.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 16
New Russia State Orchestra / Alexander Walker


----------



## Duncan

*Maw, N: Odyssey*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
*
*Turnage: Momentum*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Turnage: Three Screaming Popes*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Turnage: Drowned Out*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Adès: Asyla*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## D Smith

Richard Strauss: Burleske, Duett-Concertino, Romanze, Violin Concerto. Tasmin Little, Michael McHale, Julie Price, Michael Collins/BBC Symphony. Four concertante works beautifully performed. Romanze was written when Strauss was only 15. Collins is the clarinet soloist and conductor and leads the BBC Symphony in a very attractive album. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118843


I'd like to find a recording of this work without such a wide dynamic range. I'm sure it sounds great in a concert hall but not in my listening room at home. I either can't hear the softer sections, or I'm blasted by the louder ones.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118864


*Frederic Chopin*

Ballades Nos. 1-4
Barcarolle
Fantasie

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin & Brahms: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118871


*Edvard Grieg*

Concert Overture: In Autumn
Piano Concerto in A minor

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset, conductor
Håvard Gimse, piano

2003


----------



## Enthusiast

Martin played by Badura Skoda.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa

Massimiliano Caldi.


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale. Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

Before that, it was Mahler's 5th (Bernstein/NYPO), Chopin's Piano Sonata No.3 (Martha Argerich), and Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (Glenn Gould).


----------



## pmsummer

DOUBLE SEXTET (2007)*
2 X 5 (2008)**
*Steve Reich*
eighth blackbird*
Bang on a Can**

_Nonesuch_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Eugene Goossens*


----------



## haydnguy

My listening treat today. (3-CD's)


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort._
*Kaiser Ferdinand III - Johann Jacob Froberger - Giovanni Legrenzi - Leopold I - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Giovanni Valentini*
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Klaus Mertens - bass
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba
_
CPO_


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: String Quartets 5, 6, 7. Pacifica Quartet. Outstanding performances. Recommended.


----------



## Merl

After discussing this elsewhere i needed to dig this one out. Thoroughly enjoyed it, as usual. One of the greatest sets of these works.


----------



## Itullian

Some Haebler Schubert
beautiful stuff


----------



## RockyIII

Merl said:


> After discussing this elsewhere i needed to dig this one out. Thoroughly enjoyed it, as usual. One of the greatest sets of these works.
> 
> View attachment 118877


I've purchased more recordings of the Bach Cello Suites than any other that I have owned, and this one by Starker remains at the top of my list.


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg & Chopin*

CD 3

pianoconcertos


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Some Haebler Schubert
> beautiful stuff


I recently listened to these recordings.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Krzysztof Penderecki - Symphony No. 4 
Antoni Wit, National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jacck

*Kurt Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny*
North German Radio Chorus, North German Radio Orchestra, Wilhelm Bruckner-Ruggeberg


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Pietro Mascagni*
_L'amico Fritz_ 
An Opera in Three Acts

Orchestra & Chorus of Teatro alla Scala, Milan
Gianandrea Gavazzeni conducting
Live performance, 1963

Allegro, Opera D'Oro

From the Liner Notes:

One of Pietro Mascagni's greatest admirers was Gustav Mahler, who noted that "we have many points in common." Mahler even conducted Mascagni's _L'amico Fritz_ ("Friend Fritz") in Hamburg in 1892 and proclaimed it "a decisive advance" on _Cavalleria rusticana_ . . .

The premiere at the Teatro Costanzi in Rome on October 31, 1891 was a success, though not of the magnitude of its predecessor. From this day to this, _L'amico Fritz_ has remained Mascagni's *second* most popular opera. Though there are impressive moments in many of his later works, none of them has maintained a place in the repertoire. As Mascagni lamented late in life, "It was a pity that I wrote _Cavalleria_ first. I was crowned before I was king."

Suzel - Mirella Freni
Fritz Kobus - Gianni Raimondi
Rabbi David - Rolando Panerai
Beppe - Bianca Maria Casoni
Federico - Pero De Palma
Hanezo - Virgilio Carbonari
Caterina - Mirella Fiorentini


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 7

Introduction and Variations on an Original Theme in B flat D.603
Fantasy in F minor D.940
Rondo for piano duet in D, D.608 (Ludwig Hoffmann )
piano sonata No.21 in B flat D.960


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118881


*Edward Elgar*

The Music Makers
Sea Pictures

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Simon Wright, conductor
Sarah Connolly, mezzo-soprano

2006


----------



## eljr

My local church choir.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Back into the Boston box, this evening it is Ozawa conducting Berlioz's La Damnation of Faust with Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre & Edith Mathis taking the three lead roles.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The Diabelli Variations and Hammerklavier sonata from this
> 
> View attachment 118809


A vastly underrated set in my opinion - Richter-Haaser places the music at the forefront of his interpretations, he can at times be a little muscular (not sure if thats a good description) but his is a valid view of the works nonetheless. 
As Dimace has stated elsewhere Beethoven knew what he was about when writing these fantastic pieces - not too much need be added by the pianist.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118883


*Robert Schumann*

Carnaval
Kreisleriana

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

recorded 1994, remastered 2007


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*


----------



## JosefinaHW

David Munrow,_ Music of the Gothic Era_, Early Music Consort of London, Intro. by Wim Winters (Thank you again, Clavichorder, for introducing me to Wim Winters a few years back!)


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4" and "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Too many hours in the car earlier today, but at least we got to listen to these (my wife likes Dawn Upshaw's voice as much as I do):


----------



## TheGazzardian

Josef Suk - Asrael Symphony
Jiri Belohlavek, Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - Special "Flying the Colours" Edition -*









*Sokolovic: Folklore Imaginaire*

*Ensemble Transmission*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwMesEmg7BI5uWYTEnfaPHjrXdpIuge_Y


----------



## canouro

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: The Complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras*

CD 1-3 : Choros No. 1-11
_
Fabio Zanon, Elizabeth Plunk, Linda Bustani, Cristina Ortiz, Dante Yenque
John Neschling, Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra _


----------



## Itullian

5


----------



## Malx

More from Boston:

Seiji Ozawa conducting Ravel - Bolero, Une Barque sur l'ocean, Menuet antique, Alborada del gracioso, Pavane pour une infante defunte & La Valse.


----------



## Andolink

First listening to this new 96/24 flac download of some (to me) unfamiliar Mendelssohn and the performance and sound quality of Symphony No. 1 are both on an extremely high level. I'm a sucker for HIP early 19th Century repertoire.

Now on to the rest of the disc…


----------



## Malx

Britten, Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher - Berlin RSO, Vladimir Jurowski.

A wonderful 20th century violin concerto.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> After discussing this elsewhere i needed to dig this one out. Thoroughly enjoyed it, as usual. *One of the greatest *sets of these works.
> 
> View attachment 118877


The greatest. -


----------



## 13hm13

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1- 6 / Sorrell, Apollo's Fire
Bach,J.s. / Apollo's Fire / Sorrell 
Release Date: 07/13/2010 
Label: Avie Catalog #: 2207 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach 
Conductor: Jeannette Sorrell 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Apollo's Fire 
Number of Discs: 2


----------



## StrE3ss

Mark Wigglesworth


----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2; Rondo Brillant

John Ogdon
London Symphony Orchestra / Aldo Ceccato


----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy

This one was among the first that I bought and it certainly isn't the best by any stretch but now that I have it I'm giving it a listen. Its not as bad as I had remembered.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118908


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor
Introduction and Allegro appassionato
Introduction and Concert-Allegro

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Hannu Lintu, conductor
Angela Hewitt, piano

2012


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in a performance of Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










*edit:* Joby Talbot on the origin of "Path of Miracles":

"My own journey towards writing the journey that is Path of Miracles began one dreary South London afternoon in the late '80s when I happened to hear a BBC radio program about choral music of the aboriginal peoples of Taiwan. In those days Radio 3 had a regular ethnomusicology slot (this was before the term "world music" was coined - or at least before the BBC cottoned onto it), and I would assiduously tune in every week in an effort to temporarily escape the confines of my mono-chromatic suburban teenage existence."

"I clearly remember lying on the floor of the attic room in my parents' house. As the slow, endless glissando of one particular piece - the Bunun tribe's hauntingly unique Pasiputput - drew me in, I became aware that I was hallucinating that the room's eaves were bowing outward. It was a moment of alarming intensity. At some point, the idea of trying to recreate something similar in a piece of my own must have lodged at the back of my brain."

"A decade and a half later, when Nigel Short of the English choir Tenebrae approached me with the idea of writing a piece about the pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela, the Pasiputput sprang to mind. Pasiputput is a traditional ritual, sung to celebrate the sowing of the year's crops, and a successful performance - judged by the purity of the final chord's intonation - is believed to correlate directly to the success of the resultant harvest."

*2nd edit:*

This is not a choral piece that I feel in love with on the first listen....nor the 2nd or 3rd. But even on the 1st listen, I knew this work contained riches that would take some digging to expose. I am now at the point of reveling in the rich complexities of this choral work each time I listen to it.

Rob Barrett or Music Web-International.com said, "...Talbot has produced a work of sheer, plangent beauty which conveys a sense of time-travelling, profundity and disorientating strangeness." I have to agree.


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Ballade no.1 in G minor, opus 23. From the legendary Artur Rubinstein.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Thomas Campion - (1567 - 1620)
*
*Thomas Campion: Lute Songs
*
*Dorothy Linell (lute), Steven Rickards (counter-tenor)*

*Link to complete album -*

[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kMjw4dJJelSfKVEFeww49pEhPRnT cwcgk[/video]


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Capella Antiqua Munchen in music by Josquin Desprez:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Edith Mathis (soprano), Werner Hollweg (tenor), Liselotte Rebmann (soprano), Walter Hagen-Groll (chorus master)
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker-Herbert von Karjan
Recorded: 1972-09-07
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin.


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Sonata in B minor and Other Piano Works 

John Ogdon


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148, etc.

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Tartini & Boccherini: Cello Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Alexandre Stein (cello), Martin Derungs (cembalo)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum Zurich, Paul Sacher.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tokyo String Quartet - Beethoven SQs.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> Tokyo String Quartet - Beethoven SQs.


Changed over to Brendel's second recordings of Beeth's Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Cello Sonatas

Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40

Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano).


----------



## regenmusic

Josquin: Missa Pange lingua (Tallis Scholars)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager.


----------



## Enthusiast

Couperin: today's bargain download on eClassical.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

String quartets in C major K.515 & D major K.593


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 - 2 - Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I/105/ Symphony No. 13 in D major

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington.


----------



## chill782002

"Ochi Chornyje" ("Dark Eyes") - Russian Folk Songs

Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Baritone

Nikolai Kalinin / Ossipov Russian Folk Orchestra

Recorded 1991


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## 13hm13

Penderecki* - Wanda Wiłkomirska*, Felicja Blumental, Siegfried Palm, Kraków Philharmonic Chorus*, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, The London Symphony Orchestra ‎- Cello Concerto • Partita • Symphony • Threnody







Label:EMI Classics ‎- 0946 3 81508 2 4, EMI Classics ‎- 3 81508 2
Series:Gemini (9) -
Format:2 × CD, Compilation 
Country:Europe
Released:2007
Genre:Classical
Style:Contemporary
Recorded VII.1973, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London (CD1 1 & CD2 4-5), II.1975, Katowice, Poland (CD1 2, 4, 6, & 8) and IV. & V.1972, Studio Of Polskie Radio, Poland (CD1 3, 5, 7 & CD2 1-3).


----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to Martin's piano concertos yesterday, I turn to Stravinsky.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118859
> 
> 
> *Maw, N: Odyssey*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> *
> *Turnage: Momentum*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*
> 
> *Turnage: Three Screaming Popes*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*
> 
> *Turnage: Drowned Out*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*
> 
> *Adès: Asyla*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*


What do you think of _Odyssey_, MJ? I've always found it pretty tough going myself.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trauerkantate / J.S. Bach: Actus Tragicus

Elly Ameling (soprano), Members of the Collegium Aureum, Aachener Domchor, Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Maureen Lehane (contralto), Barry McDaniel (baritone), Collegium Aureum, Barry McDaniel (bass vocal).


----------



## Merl

Bout time this got an airing. The Karajan thread inspired me to dig it out.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three Brits for this afternoon. Frank Bridge is fairly well-represented in my collection but these discs are the only ones I have by Granville Bantock and Herbert Howells.

_Tone Poem no.3_ - _Fifine at the Fair_ (1901 - rev. by 1911):
_Pagan Symphony_ (1927-28):
_Two Heroic Ballads_ (1944):










_Hymnus Paradisi_ for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/The Salisbury Diurnal] (1936-38):
_An English Mass_ for mixed choir, strings, flute, oboe, harp, timpani and organ [Text: Anglican Communion service] (1955):










_A Prayer_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1906 - rev. 1908):
_Lament_ for strings (1915):
_Oration_ - 'concerto elegiaco' for cello and orchestra (1929-30):
_Rebus Overture_ (1940):
_Allegro moderato_ for strings (1940-41):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118935


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-4

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director

recorded 1982, issued 1984

I always smile when I read the following information that came with some of the early CDs about the new technology:

"The Compact Disc Digital Audio system offers the best possible sound reproduction - on a small convenient sound-carrier unit.

"The Compact Disc's remarkable performance is a result of a unique combination of digital playback with laser optics. For the best results, you should apply the same care in storing and handling the Compact Disc as with conventional records.

"No further cleaning will be necessary if the Compact Disc is always held by the edges and is replaced in its case directly after playing. Should the compact Disc become soiled by fingerprints, dust or dirt, it can be wiped (always in a straight line, from center to edge) with a clean and lint-free, soft, dry cloth. No solvent or abrasive cleaner should ever be used on the disc.

"If you follow these suggestions, the Compact Disc will provide a lifetime of pure listening enjoyment."


----------



## canouro

*Dietrich Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri*
Philippe Pierlot, Ricercar Consort


----------



## Bourdon

*Mésangeau,Gaultier & Mouton*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118938


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 118938
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
> 
> Kristóf Baráti, violin
> Klára Würtz, piano
> 
> 2014


Looks very interesting.....


----------



## Itullian

2 & 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Bout time this got an airing. The Karajan thread inspired me to dig it out.
> 
> View attachment 118932


I listened to the LaSalle Quartet +2 version of Verklärte Nacht this morning. I need to get more familiar with the orchestral version. I have Karajan/Berlin too. The copy I have included Pelleas une Melisande. I believe it's the same recording as that one.


----------



## Vasks

*Shostakovich - Festive Overture (Jarvi/Chandos)
Kabalevsky - String Quartet #1 (Stenhammar Qr/cpo)
Markevitch - Concerto Grosso (Lyndon-Gee/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Three Partitas and Six Marches

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two really good recordings of Nielsen 3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I wouldn't make this my first introduction to this piece, but having heard the 9th a million times, her occasional indulgences are interesting (like her pauses in the second theme of the first movement).


----------



## millionrainbows

I liked Craft's Columbia Masterworks recordings much better, but unfortunately they have not been released on CD. This 1994 recording of the Serenade has too much room ambience for my taste. Since it was recorded in a studio, you'd think they could have mic'd it more directly. Good performances, though.


----------



## D Smith

Puccini: Turandot. Birgit Nilsson, Montserrat Caballe, Dimiter Uzunov, Fernando Previtali. Weekend opera. A very good live recording from Buenos Aires 1965.


----------



## agoukass

Dukas: Piano Sonata in E flat minor 

John Ogdon


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 37, 40 & 41
Max Goberman

nice record


----------



## Itullian

Back to this wonderful set for a bit.


----------



## pmsummer

SEPAN TODOS QUE MUERO
_Music of Peasants and Courtiers in the Viceroyalty of Peru, 17th-18th c._
*Various Colonial and Anonymous Native*
Música Ficta
_
Centaur_


----------



## canouro

*Francesco Maria Veracini: Overtures & Concerti Vol. 1*

Overture for orchestra No. 6 in B flat major
Sonata for violin or recorder & continuo No. 6 in A minor
Concerto a cinque, for violin & orchestra in A major
Sonata for violin & continuo in A major, Op. 1/7
Overture for orchestra No. 2 in F major

_Federico Guglielmo, L'Arte dell'Arco_


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Neeme Jarvi leading the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra in Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's "Symphony No.1":


----------



## Enthusiast

By coincidence, the Golden Cockerel suite from this ...


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 2 in D Major, op. 36, Rafael Kubelik, Royal Concertgeboue Orchestra
Symphony # 4 in B flat major, op. 60, Rafael Kubelik, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

A wonderful disc of chamber music composed by Francis Poulenc:


















edit: Interesting tidbit:, the last line of the liner notes states, "Patrick Gallois plays a gold flute presented by Yamaha."


----------



## Itullian

^^^^I need to get into Poulenc


----------



## Dimace

The last couple of days I was almost absent due to my heavy schedule. I missed you all and as i have seen you made a very good job with new suggestions and presentations.

Today I will play it (again) a little bit modern! From my vast collection with modern and contemporary composers, allow me to present you a composer I'm sure you know and you like and a recording which many of you may want to have in your collection.

Ladies & Gentlemen,* Gerard Grisey and Le Temps et L'Ecume plus Les Chants de l' Amour.*

As you maybe remember, I have presented to you (before some months) the Aachen Chronicles. I still believe it is the most modern music presentation in the forum. Music with numbers and letters combined with Gregorian Chant from the Aachen Cathedral and city noise. Grisey isn't far way!* Top modern, mainly vocalized music (Les Chants) or highly synthesized (Les Temps), for the modernity experts.* The main feeling is an internal agony which is not dramatized but, through the instrument and the human voices, absolved.

This CD will be a quite serious investment for you. As SACD more serious. Very limited production, because this music is difficult to be played and to be understood from the audience. For this reason I will give you also the link from YT to listen the whole CD and to make your decisions. >>>> 












The sound (multichannel SACD, this is what I have) is SUPER! The WDR SO of Köln very good, but really impressive is the Heidelberg Schule (vocals) under the direction of the famous (in Germany) Walter Nußbaum.

_(the recording includes a booklet with original text of maestro Grisey from around 1980 - 1984 time he composed this trully experimental works) _


----------



## Malx

D Smith said:


> Puccini: Turandot. Birgit Nilsson, Montserrat Caballe, Dimiter Uzunov, Fernando Previtali. Weekend opera. A very good live recording from Buenos Aires 1965.


Is this free download recording? How is the sound quality?


----------



## canouro

*Mondonville ‎- 6 Sonates Op. 3*
Les Musiciens Du Louvre, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Malx

More Ravel:

Le Tombeau de Couperin, Ma mere l'Oye, Rapsodie espagnole - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Itullian

I had to go back to this set.
If you like Sibelius, you must have this set.
Beautifully clear, balanced, rich, powerful recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String quartets op.127 & op.135


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonatas

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## canouro

*François Couperin ‎- Keyboard Music 3*
Angela Hewitt


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 7 & Tapiola - CBSO, Sakari Oramo.

Good performances of both works but for me perhaps Tapiola needs a bit more darkness and weight. Oramo certainly lets orchestral detail shine through in both works but never at expense of the overall flow.


----------



## Itullian

Pastorale, Waldstein, 19,20


----------



## D Smith

Malx said:


> Is this free download recording? How is the sound quality?


Yes it was from Opera Depot and the quality is quite good. Some of the climaxes distort a little but it's quite listenable. They include rapturous applause at the end of the acts and Nessum Dorma gets its share as well.


----------



## Malx

D Smith said:


> Yes it was from Opera Depot and the quality is quite good. Some of the climaxes distort a little but it's quite listenable. They include rapturous applause at the end of the acts and Nessum Dorma gets its share as well.


I thought it might be - I must get round to giving it a listen soon. 
Truth be told I have a few operas I have downloaded from this source that I haven't got round to, and some I deleted as the sound quality was beyond my listening threshold.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the CBSO:

Elgar, Violin Concerto - Kennedy, CBSO, Simon Rattle.

Pretentious he may be in some aspects of his persona/image but Nigel Kennedy was/is a very fine violinist, I like both his recordings of the Elgar concerto. I used to have a preference for the recording he made with Vernon Handley but now I am less sure.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata in F minor, opus 2 no.1. Alfred Brendel. I just got this CD by accident. It was in the wrong case; I thought I'd bought Mitsuko Uchida's recordings of Beethoven's 3rd and 4th piano concerto with Sanderling and the Concertgebouw; alas, I ended up with this. In any case, it's a really good performance so far. I wouldn't have given Brendel's Beethoven a shot otherwise, so I guess it will have been a happy accident. He is a great pianist with a unique, ultra-graceful style. I still want that Mitsuko, though 

Plenty of other great used finds at the local record store: Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - Symphonies, Shaw/Atlanta - Hindemith's Requiem, Brendel with ASMF - Mozart piano concertos, Martha Argerich plays Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov concertos, Salonen and Philharmonia - Stravinsky's Firebird, Samuel Barber's Piano Concerto on Naxos, and the complete piano works of Francis Poulenc by Eric Parkin. And this is after putting away 2/3 of the stack I'd picked up while browsing. That store has a killer used classical selection.


----------



## D Smith

Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 1 in E minor Op. 1. Boris Khaykin/USSR Radio Grand State Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. You'd recognize Rimsky Korsakov's style right away in this early work which I found enjoyable if not especially deep. This seems to be a fine performance and the recording is good if a little recessed.


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn Symphonies 4 & 1









Bruch Violin Concerto no 1, Mendelssohn Violin Concerto. I've had this disk for decades. Terrific stuff 









Strauss Sinfonia Domestica, Macbeth. 









Mahler Symphony no 7. I'm just not sure what to make of this symphony, to me it just doesn't seem to have the power and majesty of the others. 









Hindemith Kammermusik nos 1-7


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## flamencosketches

^ That Buxtehude is one of the CDs I passed up on at the record store earlier. How is it, worth buying for $3? 

Now playing:









Igor Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This is my first time hearing this work, and it's a great one. Powerful stuff, ultra-violent. This Stravinsky conducts series is great. It's a rare privilege that we are able to listen to hours of the composer's own recorded legacy as a conductor. What other major composers can we say that about, anyone?


----------



## Itullian

Some recordings just blow you away.
This is one for me.
In very good stereo. Live Klemperer with the Bayerischen Rundfunks.
Just amazing.
Jaw dropping for me.
Man, I wish i could have seen him live.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> ^ That Buxtehude is one of the CDs I passed up on at the record store earlier. How is it, worth buying for $3?
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> View attachment 118957
> 
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This is my first time hearing this work, and it's a great one. Powerful stuff, ultra-violent. This Stravinsky conducts series is great. It's a rare privilege that we are able to listen to hours of the composer's own recorded legacy as a conductor. What other major composers can we say that about, anyone?


It really is excellent. Especially for $3.00. It reminds me of growing up and going to church. We had a pipe organ. There's nothing like them.


----------



## Malx

Mendelssohn, String Quintet No 1 - Hausmusik.

I may have said this before, if so forgive me my repetition - on the whole I prefer Mendelssohn's chamber music to his orchestral works.
This is a fine two disc set.


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier: Motets avec Symphonies*
Le Concert Spirituel, Herve Niquet


----------



## 13hm13

elgars ghost said:


> Three Brits for this afternoon. Frank Bridge is fairly well-represented in my collection but these discs are the only ones I have by Granville Bantock....


Thx for that nudge.
I do have some of the Bantock's on hyperion. Recordings engineered by Tony Faulkner are quite the sonic treat. So, currently listening to this 1990 CD...








Bantock: A Celtic Symphony / The Witch of Atlas / The Sea Reivers / A Hebridean Symphony


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> Some recordings just blow you away.
> This is one for me.
> In very good stereo. Live Klemperer with the Bayerischen Rundfunks.
> Just amazing.
> Jaw dropping for me.
> Man, I wish i could have seen him live.


There are a lot of good and some truly great live recordings of Klemperer. 
It is well known he much preferred live concerts to the recording studio and whilst a lot of his studio recordings are very fine his live recordings are often even better.

Thanks to your post I have reached for a disc I consider a desert island choice and giving it another spin:









This is very late in Klemperer's career his tempos are slow especially by modern day standards, but somehow is just enables him to extract more from the music - to my ear the music sings rather than drags.
Klemperer's Beethoven 5 on this disc is my favourite, a choice many will disagree with but so be it! 
If you liked the Bavarian Beethoven disc I'm as certain as I can be that you will enjoy this one.

There are a few available on Amazon.com currently for a very low price if you fancy giving it a try:

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=B000025BHQ&i=classical&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## Itullian

^^^^Thanks! Just ordered it!!!!!!!!
I agree whole heartily with what you said about his "slower" tempos.
I love them!
He brings so much feeling and sense of the monumental to the works.
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

I'm a new Podger fan. I really enjoy her recordings.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata 
Works by Glazunov, Tchaikovsky, and Rachmaninoff 

Gerard Causse
Brigitte Engerer


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> ^^^^Thanks! Just ordered it!!!!!!!!
> I agree whole heartily with what you said about his "slower" tempos.
> I love them!
> He brings so much feeling and sense of the monumental to the works.
> Thanks :tiphat:


I sincerely hope you like it - I rarely recommend for fear of disappointment.
I'm sure you will let me know your thoughts :cheers:


----------



## Itullian

^^^I'm sure I will. Have no fear. I appreciate the tip!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118964


*Henry Purcell*

Dido & Aeneas

Choir and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Elizabeth Kenny and Steven Devine, directors

2009


----------



## Itullian




----------



## millionrainbows

Joseph Schwantner, Aftertones of Infinity. Great composer, great piece, great performance & recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118966


*Robert Schumann*

Violin Concerto in D minor
Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra
Cello Concerto in A minor (arranged for violin)

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
John Storgårds, conductor
Baiba Skride, violin

2013

Funny thing. This CD jewel case came with a black disc holder insert. It just didn't look right, so I looked underneath it. Sure enough, there is another photo and some writing on the inside of the back cover. I replaced the black insert with a clear one and all is well. I've never seen that happen before, but I've also never actually checked before either.


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphonies 7 & 2. Segerstam/Helsinki Philharmonic. I found the 7th somewhat of a disappointment. It was missing much of that overarching awe and struggle, and especially that Sibelius atmosphere and humanity. Some may have been due to the recording, but I wanted Segerstam to take a little more time. And he clipped the ending C major. I much prefer Bernstein and Karajan in this work. The 2nd was much more successful and was interesting to hear from an analytical point of view. Like Maazel, the orchestra writing was really clear here and sounded majestic when called for. I also listened to the Finlandia on this collection, performed with a male chorus which was nice and something you don't hear very often.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, opus 42. Glenn Gould, Robert Craft, CBC Symphony Orchestra. An excellent recording and performance, but I'm not sure whether it dethrones Uchida/Boulez/Cleveland.


----------



## Joe B

*Sigvards Kjava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in works by Eriks Esenvalds:*










*Passion according to St. Luke (2014)
A Drop in The Ocean (2006)
The First Tears (2014)
Litany of the Heavens (2011)*


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Music of Franz Liszt
Artist(s): Arthur Fiedler & The Boston Pops Orchestra
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips tape
Recorded by RCA 1960
Producer: Richard Mohr 
Recording Engineer: Lewis Layton

1. Les Préludes (Symphonic Poem No. 3)
2. Liebestraum
3. Rakóczy March
4. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 In C-Sharp Minor
5. Hungarian Fantasy For Piano And Orchestra

Listening HDTT new transfert that they send me free (an upgrade of a old buy), and a new addition Liebestraum.
One of my favorite album !


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 118970


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Symphony No. 3 "Organ Symphony"
. . Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Samson et Dalila: Bacchanale
Le Déluge: Prélude
Danse Macabre
. . Orchestre de Paris

Daniel Barenboim, conductor

originally issued 1976, 1979, 1981; digitally remastered compilation 2003


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Thomas Campion - (1567 - 1620)*

*Thomas Campion: Lute Songs*

*Dorothy Linell (lute), Steven Rickards (counter-tenor)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kMjw4dJJelSfKVEFeww49pEhPRnTcwcgk


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphony 41 Los Angeles Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Op. 64 String Quartets (No. 48-53)*
Doric String Quartet

This is performed well, and the recordings sound very fine. The high violin tone on "Lark" is particularly appealing.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Beethoven-concerto for violin and orchestra in D major op.61.


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Complete Piano Sonatas Vol. 1

Dario Candela (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Cristina Ortiz on piano playing Dmitri Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> What do you think of _Odyssey_, MJ? I've always found it pretty tough going myself.


Genuinely brilliant melding of traditional and contemporary music and what a superb compositional revelation - 90 plus minutes in length(!) and yet I quite enjoyed the journey. I never felt a sense of aimlessness but rather that each note led seamlessly towards the next in a clearly delineated transition. Maw used the classical past as a foundation and built upwards with both neo-Romanticism and modernism to create a unique composition that I've listened to twice so far and will do so a third time when I can experience the work as it was intended rather than piecemeal. I thoroughly enjoyed the work and would recommend it to someone who wanted an accessible introduction to contemporary classical music.

I'm afraid that the late hour - it's 11 pm here in Ottawa - after having been at work since 6 am has led to a somewhat less than inspired review and allow me to extend my apologies for that but if anyone is interested they would do well to read this review which appeared in Gramophone -

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/maw-odyssey

The only recording which exist is that by Sir Simon Rattle and the CBSO which has been released as part of the following -

Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years (52 disc box set)









or

Simon Rattle conducts British Music (11 CD box set)









I would personally recommend either one as wise choices but it should be noted that each of the 11 CDs in the second box are also part of the first.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański.


----------



## haydnguy

My late-night listening treat....


----------



## Rogerx

Jan van Gilse: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn.


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Danzas españolas, Op. 37 Nos. 1-12, etc.

Alicia De Larrocha.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Cras - Two Impromptus for Harp:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henri Duparc - Soupir:


----------



## Hiawatha

Reynaldo Hahn - Si Mes Vers Avaient des Ailes:


----------



## Hiawatha

Germaine Tailleferre - Piano Trio:


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> The last couple of days I was almost absent due to my heavy schedule. I missed you all and as i have seen you made a very good job with new suggestions and presentations.
> 
> Today I will play it (again) a little bit modern! From my vast collection with modern and contemporary composers, allow me to present you a composer I'm sure you know and you like and a recording which many of you may want to have in your collection.
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen,* Gerard Grisey and Le Temps et L'Ecume plus Les Chants de l' Amour.*
> 
> As you maybe remember, I have presented to you (before some months) the Aachen Chronicles. I still believe it is the most modern music presentation in the forum. Music with numbers and letters combined with Gregorian Chant from the Aachen Cathedral and city noise. Grisey isn't far way!* Top modern, mainly vocalized music (Les Chants) or highly synthesized (Les Temps), for the modernity experts.* The main feeling is an internal agony which is not dramatized but, through the instrument and the human voices, absolved.
> 
> This CD will be a quite serious investment for you. As SACD more serious. Very limited production, because this music is difficult to be played and to be understood from the audience. For this reason I will give you also the link from YT to listen the whole CD and to make your decisions. >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118950
> 
> 
> The sound (multichannel SACD, this is what I have) is SUPER! The WDR SO of Köln very good, but really impressive is the Heidelberg Schule (vocals) under the direction of the famous (in Germany) Walter Nußbaum.
> 
> _(the recording includes a booklet with original text of maestro Grisey from around 1980 - 1984 time he composed this trully experimental works) _


It's an excellent CD .... but a bit surprising to see it recommended by you, Dimace!


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Igor Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This is my first time hearing this work, and it's a great one. Powerful stuff, ultra-violent. This Stravinsky conducts series is great. It's a rare privilege that we are able to listen to hours of the composer's own recorded legacy as a conductor. *What other major composers can we say that about, anyone?*


Although not so technically skilled (apparently and whatever that means) Stravinsky was an excellent conductor of his own music and often his recordings are my preferred versions. What other major composers? Benjamin Britten, who was a technically skilled conductor as well as a great conductor of his own music ... and, indeed, other people's music.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Anja Harteros (Aida), Jonas Kaufmann (Radamès), Ekaterina Semenchuk (Amneris), Ludovic Tezier (Amonasro), Erwin Schrott (Ramfis), Marco Spotti (Il Re d'Egitto), Paolo Fanale (Un Messaggero), Eleonora Buratto (Sacerdotessa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma- Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet OP 59 No 1 - Gewandhaus Quartett.


----------



## Merl

Ironing and listening to this fine set.


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.









Followed by another 20th century piece - albeit a little different.

Pierre Boulez, Piano Sonata No 1 - Paavali Jumppanen.









For the Saturday Symphony tradition:

Symphony No 1 from this set via spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Although not so technically skilled (apparently and whatever that means) Stravinsky was an excellent conductor of his own music and often his recordings are my preferred versions. What other major composers? Benjamin Britten, who was a technically skilled conductor as well as a great conductor of his own music ... and, indeed, other people's music.


Yes, how could I forget Britten. He was an excellent Mozart conductor.

Now playing:









Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 3 in C major, opus 2 no. 3. Alfred Brendel. He continues to win me over with his pianism. I am excited to listen to this 2CD of Mozart concertos with Brendel with Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, always a great Mozart orchestra and conductor.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> It's an excellent CD .... but a bit surprising to see it recommended by you, Dimace!


I have never refused Modern composers contribution
to the development of music. Of course, in many cases my criteria are not solely artistic but also the rarity, collectability, value, object quality etc. This recording is a good one, because you can have your money back and a profit, if you sell it. It is also good, because Gerard's music is original. I like it or I don't it is original. This adds an extra value to the recording. It will come with much more, top quality modern music. I know you like it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

piano sonata in A minor,Op.42,D 845
3 klavierstücke, D946


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> piano sonata in A minor,Op.42,D 845
> 3 klavierstücke, D946


I like what I've heard of Brendel's Schubert, but he notoriously skips a lot of repeats. Does this bother you at all?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19 in F, K. 459
Vladamir Ashkenazy / Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven 'Diabelli Variations'

Alexander Romanovsky.


----------



## flamencosketches

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky: Symphony in C, with the CBC Symphony Orchestra. So far, I have to unfortunately rate this least interesting of his symphonies, but that is just a first impression. Apparently, he wrote this during a very dark time in his life in which most of his family died and he was forced to emigrate to America, but the pain doesn't really come across in the music (sounds like this was his intention). Still, being Stravinsky, it is an interesting work and one I will come back to.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I like what I've heard of Brendel's Schubert, but he notoriously skips a lot of repeats. Does this bother you at all?


I enjoy his Schubert recordings and don't miss the repeats,in fact I didn't now that at all .I think he skips them on sound grounds.

I listen to Brendel since my early twenties and his first Schubert recordings were nothing less than pure joy.

*Especially the Impromptus D, 946 (3 klavierstücke) opened the gates of paradise for me.*


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz ‎- The Complete Stereo Collection (Remastered)*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.1 In D Minor, Op.32*
*Composed By - Anton Arensky
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Trio For Piano, Violin And Cello No.1, Op.35*
*Composed By - Joaquín Turina
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Leonard Pennario*

*Quintet For Piano, 2 Violins, Viola And Cello No.2 In A Major, Op.81*
*Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Jacob Lateiner
Viola - William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Quintet For Piano, 2 Violins, Viola And Cello No.2 In F Minor*
*Composed By - César Franck
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Leonard Pennario
Viola - William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Quartet For Piano, Violin, Viola And Cello No.3 In C Minor, Op.60*
*Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Jacob Lateiner
Viola - Sanford Schonbach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano and chamber works from Leoš Janáček today. What a remarkable body of work that man produced in his last fifteen or so years - he just seemed to get better and better.

_Theme and Variations_ (1880):
_Hudba ke kroužení kužely_ [_Music for Gymnastic Exercises_] (1893):
_(10) Moravské tance_ [(_10 Moravian Dances_] (1888-1904):
Piano Sonata - _I. X. 1905 - Z ulice_ [_October 1st 1905 - From the Street_] (1905):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ [_On an Overgrown Path_] - fifteen pieces (1901-08):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku II_ [_On an Overgrown Path II_] - three pieces (1911):
_V mlhách_ [_In the Mists_] - four pieces (1912):
_(15) Moravské lidové písně_ [_(15) Moravian Folksongs_] (1922):
_Intimní skici_ [_Intimate Sketches_] (1927-28 inc.]:

plus twelve assorted pieces from c. 1887-1928)










_Mládí_ [_Youth_] for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon and horn (1924):
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, French horn and bassoon (1925):
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926):










_Pohádka_ [_Fairy Tale_] - four pieces for cello and piano (1910):
Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921):
String Quartet no.1 - _Kreutzerovy sonáty_ [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923):
String Quartet no.2 - _Listy důvěrné_ [_Intimate Letters_] (1928):


----------



## Vasks

_Lots of Ludwig...on LPs_

*Beethoven - Overture to "The Consecration of the House" (Schmidt-Isserstedt/London)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #14 (R. Serkin/Columbia)
Beethoven - Romance #1 for Violin and Orchestra (Grumiaux/Philips)
Beethoven - Quintet for 3 Horns, Oboe & Bassoon (Brymer/London)*


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "Gift of Life" and other sacred works:


----------



## Duncan

*Handel: Italian cantatas*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Léa Desandre (mezzo)
Le Concert d'Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm (harpsichord, organ and conductor)*

*Link to complete album - *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 8 by Shostakovich with Pittsburgh symphony orch. and Mariss Jansons.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Giulini.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems.

Danse macabre, Op. 40/ La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50/ Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31/ Phaéton, Op. 39/
Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93
Orchestre National de Lille- Jun Märkl comducting


----------



## Itullian

To start the day


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 118996
> 
> 
> Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky: Symphony in C, with the CBC Symphony Orchestra. So far, I have to unfortunately rate this least interesting of his symphonies, but that is just a first impression. Apparently, he wrote this during a very dark time in his life in which most of his family died and he was forced to emigrate to America, but the pain doesn't really come across in the music (sounds like this was his intention). Still, being Stravinsky, it is an interesting work and one I will come back to.


I think you are right about it. I actually love the first two movements - written before he emigrated - but not the later two.


----------



## Enthusiast

Death. Ligeti's Requiem followed by Grisey's wonderful Quatre Chants Pour Franchir le Seuil and then Gubaidulina's The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair and, finally, Faure's Requiem.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119004


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

Sequentia

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Itullian

For period instrument Schumann I like this set more than Gardiner's.
It's warmer and more like Schumann to me.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Major, Wq 172

Andrew Manze directing the English Concert with Alison McGillvray on cello


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 119004
> 
> 
> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> 
> Canticles of Ecstasy
> 
> Sequentia
> 
> 1994


*Ave Maria Autrix Vite ,so beautiful :angel:*


----------



## Itullian

Man, this is just awesome!


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> For period instrument Schumann I like this set more than Gardiner's.
> It's warmer and more like Schumann to me.


*You do not like Gardiner, I share that opinion,it is very disciplined and skilful but a little antiseptic. I hope that no one will be bothered by this.*


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass / Philip Glass Ensemble / Michael Riesman
Philip Glass: Einstein on the Beach

Oringinal Release Date 1979
Duration03:20:40
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Stage & Screen
Styles
Opera
Minimalism
Film Music
Soundtracks
Recording Location
Big Apple Recording Studios, New York, NY

CD I and II so far


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> *You do not like Gardiner, I share that opinion,it is very disciplined and skilful but a little antiseptic. I hope that no one will be bothered by this.*


Totally agree.................


----------



## Enthusiast

Life. The Mass of Life by Delius ... in fact I listened to the Pristine download but it is the same performance as the disc pictured.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in D Minor, Op.28, No.5, G.311

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Massimo Piva, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Elio Andriotto, cellos


----------



## Itullian

Time for some Ludwig.
2 & 5


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass / Philip Glass Ensemble / Michael Riesman
Philip Glass: Einstein on the Beach

Oringinal Release Date 1979
Duration03:20:40
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Stage & Screen
Styles
Opera
Minimalism
Film Music
Soundtracks
Recording Location
Big Apple Recording Studios, New York, NY

CD III and IV


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome!


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote
> 
> James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)
> 
> Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


Roger,

I have this on a list of CDs to possibly buy. Do you recommend it?


----------



## D Smith

Berlioz: Les Troyens. Ben Heppner, Michelle de Young, Petra Lang, Sara Mingardo. Davis/LSO Symphony and Chorus. From live concerts in 2000. Fine singing (love Heppner and Mingardo). The chorus is fine though sounds a bit underpowered. But the real stars are David and the LSO for me. Davis's lively baton really brings out the colorful scoring which the orchestra members perform superbly. Lots of fine music in this, especially in the last 2 acts. Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

Haas - In Vain. A work I like and listen to fairly often.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.29, from childhood on I cherish this symphony.

*I have so many fine recordings from these symphonies but these ones with dear Otto remain very attractive to me.*


----------



## 13hm13

Malcolm Arnold, London Musici - Mark Stephenson (3) ‎- Concertos
Label:Conifer Classics ‎- CDCF228
Format:CD 
Country:UK & Europe
Released:1993


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119014


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 5

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor
Alexander Kantorow, piano

2019


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No. 62 in D Major

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Jacck

*Bedřich Smetana - Prodaná nevěsta*
Zdeněk Košler


----------



## 13hm13

From a hard-to-find CD-R ...

Mariss Jansons - BPO - Weber overture / Shostakovich Symphony Nr 5

Sound quality and performance .... WOW!!


----------



## Malx

Olivier Messiaen, La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ - Choeur de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.

A huge undertaking - to compose, to play and to listen to. A truly monumental work.









I have the recording in this box:


----------



## Guest

The playing and sound more than make up for the lackluster cover.


----------



## Itullian

The Doric Haydn quartet recordings are great.
I'm collecting them all.
3 volumes so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith & Humperdinck*

Nobilissima visione
Hänsel und Gretel - overture & Dream Pantomine


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in songs by Will Todd:


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 119004
> 
> 
> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> 
> Canticles of Ecstasy
> 
> Sequentia
> 
> 1994


My girlfriend just bought this CD yesterday. We were listening a bit, it's really good.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> My girlfriend just bought this CD yesterday. We were listening a bit, it's really good.


Hildegard von Bingen is really good. Congratulations on having a girlfriend that likes (at least some) classical music.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> The Doric Haydn quartet recordings are great.
> I'm collecting them all.
> 3 volumes so far.


I am also listening to an opus 20 Haydn quartet:









No.6 in A major. Not too bad. I think I prefer the opus 76 quartets, or maybe I just prefer the Takács Quartet's interpretations of Haydn more generally than the Mosaïques.

@Bourdon, I didn't know Klemperer was a composer.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

The Organ Works
Helmut Walcha

CD #7 - Orgelbuchlein BMW 599-639
Total time: 71'


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I am also listening to an opus 20 Haydn quartet:
> 
> View attachment 119023
> 
> 
> No.6 in A major. Not too bad. I think I prefer the opus 76 quartets, or maybe I just prefer the Takács Quartet's interpretations of Haydn more generally than the Mosaïques.
> 
> @Bourdon, I didn't know Klemperer was a composer.


In the box above is a cd with three compositions a "merry waltz " Symphony No.2 and a string quartet.

*Klemperer as a composer cannot be described better than in a letter from Benjamin Britten from 1961, addressed to Klemperer: "My great aim as a composer is to find exactly the right notes to say what I have to say. I feel that your ideas are often very good. But, dear Doctor, I am not always so sure that the notes you have chosen are always the exactly right ones to express what is so clear in your mind. " It was a polite way to serve the great conductor as a composer.
In 1967 Klemperer said: "It's easy enough to put down ideas. The difficulty is to realize them." And to Peter Heyworth: "Naturally I would be smooth to remember as a conductor and a composer. But without wanting to be arrogant, I would only like to be remembered as a good composer. If people find my compositions weak, then it is better not to be remembered. " The second symphony, which is topped with a late-romantic sauce, can at best be said to be technically sound, but that long-windedness is an asset, an image that we also find in the symphonic stirrers of Klemperer's colleague Wilhelm Furtwängler. composer (the reverse is also true).*


----------



## Malx

Henri Dutilleux, Symphony No 1 - Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Jarvi.

A symphony I remember partly because of its very fine scherzo.


----------



## Itullian

Great set. 
It sounds very much like the Takacs if they would have recorded Mendelssohn.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> In the box above is a cd with three compositions a "merry waltz " Symphony No.2 and a string quartet.
> 
> *Klemperer as a composer cannot be described better than in a letter from Benjamin Britten from 1961, addressed to Klemperer: "My great aim as a composer is to find exactly the right notes to say what I have to say. I feel that your ideas are often very good. But, dear Doctor, I am not always so sure that the notes you have chosen are always the exactly right ones to express what is so clear in your mind. " It was a polite way to serve the great conductor as a composer.
> In 1967 Klemperer said: "It's easy enough to put down ideas. The difficulty is to realize them." And to Peter Heyworth: "Naturally I would be smooth to remember as a conductor and a composer. But without wanting to be arrogant, I would only like to be remembered as a good composer. If people find my compositions weak, then it is better not to be remembered. " The second symphony, which is topped with a late-romantic sauce, can at best be said to be technically sound, but that long-windedness is an asset, an image that we also find in the symphonic stirrers of Klemperer's colleague Wilhelm Furtwängler. composer (the reverse is also true).*


Well, that sounds pretty bad. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Really beautiful Bach playing


----------



## Malx

Magnus Lindberg, Joy - Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Well, that sounds pretty bad. :lol:


I like the way you respond but let us not forget that he was a major conductor.It is really a pity that we do not have a " Ring " conducted by Klemperer.I listened to Hänsel und Gretel ( see above ) and it was just impressive.


----------



## Itullian

Time for some Danny.
Pathetique, Moonlight, Appassionata.
Quite a disc


----------



## canouro

*Gloria et Malum / Musica e Danza del Quattrocento Nelle Corti Italiane*
Ensemble Micrologus


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Symphony No. 2, arranged for piano trio by the composer. An amazing job he did! Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## flamencosketches

@Bourdon, I agree that he was an undeniable presence as a conductor. But that doesn't always equate to excellence in composition (See Furtwängler... maybe you are a fan of his, but his huge symphonies do nothing for me).

In any case, my respect for him is huge and the only conflict remaining in my mind is whether I should buy first his Brahms, Mozart, or Mahler box set  (Bruckner and Beethoven are off the table for now!)

Anyway, current listening:









Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic" symphony. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. From the Sony Classical "Complete Mahler Symphonies" box set released 2012. It's my first time hearing this symphony. It is amazing, I'll say that much, but a heavy and complex work.

Certainly a companion piece to the 5th, no? I would say these two symphonies are more similar than any other two works of his. But this is a first impression, and surely there are myriad differences between the two.


----------



## millionrainbows

Netherlands Wind Ensemble • Beethoven Symphony No. 7, op. 92 in A major, arr. winds, adapted by NWE. The themes in this symphony can no longer be seen as well-defined melodies.


----------



## flamencosketches

These cowbells... what the hell am I listening to. So strange, sounds something like rain. 

This symphony only further reinforces it for me, Mahler was well ahead of his time. This is one of his best.


----------



## Itullian

Closely miced, but absolutely wonderful performances


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> These cowbells... what the hell am I listening to. So strange, sounds something like rain.
> 
> This symphony only further reinforces it for me, Mahler was well ahead of his time. This is one of his best.


Cowbells? Don't cheat yourself. Get the whole animal with Adams' _Mad Cow Hoedown_. (Yes, the music has moo in it!)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119044


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Mass in B minor

The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Layton, conductor

2018


----------



## 13hm13

Witold LUTOSLAWSKI (1913-1994)
Orchestral Works
Symphonic Variations (1938) [8:52]
Symphony No.1 (1947) [24:43]
Funeral Music (1958) [13:30]
Symphony No.2 (1966-68) [31:22]
Concerto for Orchestra (1953) [28:27]
Jeux Vénitiens (1961) [12:58]
Livre pour Orchestre (1968) [21:12]
Mi-parti (1976) [14:35]
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra/Witold Lutoslawski
rec. 24-28 May, 21-25 July 1976, 13-16 December 1977, Studio of Polish Radio and TV, Katowice, Poland. Stereo. ADD
EMI CLASSICS 9072262 [78:39 + 77:32]

Recording is not bad, except when tympani or bass are stuck.


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> These cowbells... what the hell am I listening to. So strange, sounds something like rain.
> 
> This symphony only further reinforces it for me, Mahler was well ahead of his time. This is one of his best.


It might be Mahler's best symphony, along with the Ninth. That last movement is one of Mahler's greatest achievements.


----------



## Itullian

This is Ciccolini's digital set and it's gorgeous.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli, Canzone e Cantante, I love this recording: amazing singer--subtle nuances and vast range of emotions.










Playlist of the album on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_t6AnfyZdI6a7HzKQ2CALbLt70TQIGuc


----------



## D Smith

Monteverdi: Vespers 1610. Paul McCreesh/Gabrieli Consort & Players. A favourite album here. I love it for its immediacy. It's not a 'heavenly' performance by any means but none the worse for it in my opinion. Excellent soloists.


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Schenck leading the Chicago Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Samuel Baber's "The Lovers" and "Prayers of Kierkegaard":


----------



## canouro

*Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis; Magnificat*
Le Concert Spirituel, Herve Niquet


----------



## StrE3ss

Händel: Piano Concertos 13-16
Matthias Kirschnereit / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss / Lavard Skou Larsen


----------



## Joe B

Listening to a few single pieces from this 192/24 FLAC file:









Kim Arnesen's "Even When He Is Silent:






Eriks Esenvalds's "Ubi caritas et amor":






Frode Fjellheim's "Dona nobis pacem":






Eva Ugalde's "Miserere":


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
Fratres (six different versions), Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119050


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol I
Nos. 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

recorded 1976-1981, digitally remastered compilation 1994


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18 .

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger,
> 
> I have this on a list of CDs to possibly buy. Do you recommend it?


Most highly, the soloists are top notch , Davis does a very good job, the only thing they should have used a better orchestra. 
( Like Germans, they understand this music better)


----------



## Joe B

David Alan Miller leading the Albany Symphony in Michael Torke's "Three Manhattan Bridges" and "Winter's Tale, for cello and orchestra":


----------



## millionrainbows

Sciarrino: Studi per l'intonazione del mare


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, /Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2

Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No 7.

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Rogerx

Volckmar - Trios & Quartets

Arte Ensemble.


----------



## haydnguy

Itullian said:


> The Doric Haydn quartet recordings are great.
> I'm collecting them all.
> 3 volumes so far.


I am going to start collecting these. They look good. Besides, if you can't trust Itullian on string quartets who can you trust?


----------



## haydnguy

This is an excellent 2 CD album. Rachel Podger does her usual outstanding performance. The packaging is superb that you open up with one CD on one side and the other CD on the other side. Included with the Package is a nice booklet.

*Vivaldi* (1678-1741)

La Cetra - 12 Violin Concertos Opus. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Thomas Allen (Eugene Onegin), Mirella Freni (Tatyana), Anne Sofie von Otter (Olga), Neil Shicoff (Lensky), Rosemary Lang (Larina), Ruthild Engert (Filipyevna), Paata Burchuladze (Gremin)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, James Levine.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> Roger,
> 
> I have this on a list of CDs to possibly buy. Do you recommend it?


This CD seems rather difficult to find. There are several that have similar covers but haven't been able to find it in my usual places.


----------



## Bourdon

*Musica Reservata*










*The music of this CD comes from this box
*


----------



## Dimace

Today I will continue a little bit less modern (although still modern) from yesterday.

Inspired from an other thread in our community, I will present you a historical recording of* Ravel's / Pavane pour une infante défunte. * To tell you the truth, I prefer the piano version of this one, which is GREAT music. In this recording we have the orchestral version. Very well done, despite the* great sound problems* due to the age of the LP and the lack of recording technic.









*the other pieces are also good. (I hate Bolero, to tell you the truth. But in this recording it sounds so remoted and so strange, that I gave it a go, without many nerval :lol: problems). Maybe we have also a quite good collectible here. There aren't many LPs of this one out there.


----------



## infracave

String quartet Op.16 by Albéric Magnard (1865-1914)

Magnard is a peculiar composer with very limited output (only 22 opus numbers) that was still loyal to tonality (although making extended uses of dissonances) and classical forms (sonata form).

I like a lot his textures and harmonies. The 3rd movement "Funeral Chant" is deeply moving.
Does anyone have listened to Magnard before ? Maybe his other works...


----------



## infracave

@Bourdon

Wow, very nice. Too bad the box doesn't seem to be available anymore.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Joe B

Ivor Bolton leading the St. Jame's Baroque Players in J.S. Bach's "Concerto's For Harpsichord & Stings" (No.'s 1, 4, 5, 6):


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms. Igor Stravinsky, CBC Symphony Orchestra. This version varies wildly from the version I am more familiar with, Boulez/Berlin. Frankly, I like Stravinsky's own much more. The piece is a lot more atmospheric, sounds more sincere, and more "religious" if that makes any sense. Interestingly, there is more clarity of parts than in the Boulez, which is a trait we normally associate more with Boulez than the part-time conductor Stravinsky. But he knew his own music well. I'm sure there are many who might not agree with me, but I say it's worth a listen or two.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*

I wanted to hear again this beautiful song from Heinrich Isaac.It is performed very well


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 1*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 2*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwangler: Symphony No. 1,2,3. 
Note the 2-CD length of #1 and #2 !!!!
Romanticism was alive and well in the early half of the 20th century!


----------



## eljr

Cello Octet Amsterdam / Maki Namekawa
Philip Glass: Motion Picture

Release Date August 17, 2018
Duration54:14
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Film Score
Minimalism
Recording DateOctober, 2017
Recording Location
Oosterkerk, Zeist, The Netherlands


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> These cowbells... what the hell am I listening to. So strange, sounds something like rain.
> 
> This symphony only further reinforces it for me, Mahler was well ahead of his time. This is one of his best.


You can never have enough "cowbell" -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Cello Concerto*


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> You can never have enough "cowbell" -


Is that really what that is (in Mahler's 6th?) Weird, strangely rhythmic percussion that almost exists in the background during the 1st and 4th movements. They sound like cowbells to me, and maybe a few other barely pitched percussion instruments in the mix.

@13hm13, how are Furtwängler symphonies, enjoyable? I listened to a movement of the 1st symphony a few weeks ago for the Saturday Symphonies thing, and did not get much out of it. Reminded me somewhat of Bruckner, but slower paced and less interesting. Maybe it was just not a very good performance?


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_

*Reznicek - Overture to "Donna Diana" (Wolff/London STS)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony #3 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Joe B

*Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works of Pawel Lukaszewski:*










*Beatus vir. Sanctus Paulus
Beauts vir. Sanctus Antonius
Beatus vir. Sanctus Martinus
Two Latin Motets
Memento mei, Domine
Ave Maria
O Antiphons: O Sapientia, O Adonai, O Raix Jesse, O Clavis David, O Oriens, O Rex gentium, O Emmanuel
Psalmus 102
Nune dimittis*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quartets Nos 1 & 2

Miguel Da Silva (viola)

Busch Trio.


----------



## millionrainbows

infracave said:


> @Bourdon
> 
> Wow, very nice. Too bad the box doesn't seem to be available anymore.


The recording appears to be available with this cover also, on the Ysaye label.










Meanwhile, the 12-year old Mendelssohn:


----------



## Enthusiast

Plenty of Ockeghem ...


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Igor Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms. Igor Stravinsky, CBC Symphony Orchestra. This version varies wildly from the version I am more familiar with, Boulez/Berlin. Frankly, I like Stravinsky's own much more. The piece is a lot more atmospheric, sounds more sincere, and more "religious" if that makes any sense. Interestingly, there is more clarity of parts than in the Boulez, which is a trait we normally associate more with Boulez than the part-time conductor Stravinsky. But he knew his own music well. I'm sure there are many who might not agree with me, but I say it's worth a listen or two.


I think you're right. I'm sure you are. When I listen to Boulez doing mature Stravinsky I am reminded that there was a time when he was given to some very anti-Stravinsky statements. However it is, I am not sure from his records that he really got Stravinsky.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Weird, strangely rhythmic percussion that almost exists in the background during the 1st and 4th movements. They sound like cowbells to me, and maybe a few other barely pitched percussion instruments in the mix.


Have you ever spent time in the Alps? The sounds of cowbells drifting over the pastures and forests is the soundtrack. I suppose Mahler is invoking that in his 6th.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Is that really what that is (in Mahler's 6th?) Weird, strangely rhythmic percussion that almost exists in the background during the 1st and 4th movements. They sound like cowbells to me, and maybe a few other barely pitched percussion instruments in the mix.


They are indeed cowbells... offstage in mooovements 1 and 4; onstage in_ andante_ - he was trying to convey pastoral solace... maybe trying too hard, eh?


----------



## D Smith

Abril: 6 Partitas. Hahn commissioned Anton Garcia Abril to write these thematic partitas (Heart Immensity Love Art Reflective You) and it's great to have new additions to the repertoire. On first listen, I found them more interesting than compelling. I couldn't find much relation with the names and the actual composition, and none grabbed me on more than an intellectual level. But they certainly bear more listening. Hahn's performance is immaculate as always. I've always loved the tone of her instrument and this album is no exception.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> They are indeed cowbells... offstage in mooovements 1 and 4; onstage in_ andante_ - he was trying to convey pastoral solace... maybe trying too hard, eh?


Maybe so, but it works!

@Enthusiast, glad we agree re: Stravinsky. No I haven't been to the Alps. That sounds beautiful, you're probably right. Was Mahler the first (possibly the only) composer to use cowbells in a symphony?


----------



## Duncan

*Offenbach Colorature*

*Jodie Devos (soprano)
Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Laurent Campellone*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m3X33sETVzFrV0MLRc7gujUvgwIyzEvLk


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119072


*Joseph Haydn*
- Violin Concerto in A major (1)
- Violin Concerto in G major (1)
- Violin Concerto in C major (1)
- Cello Concerto in C major (2)
- Cello Concerto in D major (2)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Rondo in C major (1)

(1) Northern Sinfonia
- - -Heinrich Schiff, conductor
- - -Christian Tetzlaff, violin

(2) The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
- - -Iona Brown, conductor
- - -Truls Mørk, cello

recorded 1991 and 1992, compilation 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé Pavane pour une infante défunte/ Rapsodie Espagnole

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:









Lili Boulanger: Vielle prière bouddhique. She was a huge talent.

Now playing:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

earlier today...


----------



## Itullian

#3
This is my favorite set of Mendelssohn symphonies
It contains the concertos as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

More from the Hilliards ...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> This is my favorite set of Mendelssohn symphonies
> It contains the concertos as well.


I've never heard of this conductor. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pieter Wispelwey playing Schubert violin sonatina in a-minor. One of the first pieces I ever loved, now on cello!


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé Pavane pour une infante défunte/ Rapsodie Espagnole
> 
> Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux.


A truly classic recording of Daphnis et Chloe - a favourite disc of mine.


----------



## Malx

A first listen to a piece written, as many others were, for Rostropovich:

Cristobal Halffter, Cello Concerto No 2 ' Nothing is left but silence' - Rostropovich, Orchestre National de France, Halffter.

Original release:









From this inexpensive box:


----------



## philoctetes

Hearing Le Grand Macabre by Ligeti for the first time and liking it more than I expected...


----------



## WildThing

*Richard Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder, Metamorphosen and Tod und Verklärung*

Gundula Janowitz
Herbert von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

I'm always looking what is missing from our community as work, composer or both of them. Today I will bring you a very fine and well known German Composer of the pre-Wagner era: *The Carl Maria von Weber and his great opera Oberon in a seldom LP issue from the UK! * The cast is interstellar! Brigitte Nilsson, Julia Hamari, Placido Domingo, Herman Prey!No money can buy such artists nowadays. The SOBR under Rafael makes SUPER job! In this LP set we have the extended version of the opera (alas! we have also a smaller version…) in top DG quality. *The sound is also GOOD!* Complete stereo feeling, without noises or other unwanted background sounds.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

HANS WERNER HENZE
_Ode to the West Wind* - Five Neapolitan Songs** - Three Dithyrambs***_
*Hans Werner Henze*
Gustav Rivinius - violoncello*
Roland Herrmann - baritone**
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, **Cristóbal Halffter, ***Günter Wich - conductors
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded in Iceland ...

Abel: Music for Flute & Strings
Nordic Affect


----------



## Captainnumber36

J.S Bach - Flute Sonata in C Major.


----------



## Enthusiast

The lovely 2nd string quartet of Brahms ....


----------



## Itullian

exquisite


----------



## Captainnumber36

Goldberg Variations - Bach!


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIES NO.7 & 8
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## TheGazzardian

Antonion Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 In D minor, Op. 70
Czech Philharmonic / Jiri Belohlavek

Listened to this a couple times over the weekend, it felt like it might make it into my list of works to continue exploring further but I wasn't quite sure, giving it one more spin to make up my mind


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


TOP American Music! Give me recordings like this (and the Master) and FFF all the others!

*Incidental music! I like this! Spontaneous and genuine!

*For three summers, when I was working in an American cruiser based in Tampa Bay FL, I was playing S&S for the FC proms from USA. (not the Horowitz arrangement…) They liked it a lot! Among them were members of Rothschild's family, some Fords etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Malx

A fabulous Bartok disc from the Boston box.

Kubelik conducting the Concerto for Orchestra & Ozawa conducting The Miraculous Mandarin Suite - both recordings showing the Bostonians in fine fettle, making marvellous sounds.








(this is not the cover featured in the box)


----------



## Itullian

A stunningly beautiful set.
And to think, I just took a chance on it and bought it for 10 buckos.
It's the set I most listen to now.


----------



## Itullian

TheGazzardian said:


> Antonion Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 In D minor, Op. 70
> Czech Philharmonic / Jiri Belohlavek
> 
> Listened to this a couple times over the weekend, it felt like it might make it into my list of works to continue exploring further but I wasn't quite sure, giving it one more spin to make up my mind
> 
> View attachment 119094


The 7th is my favorite Dvorak symphony.


----------



## JosefinaHW

A little jump into the future for a stunning performance! Franco Fagioli & C. W. Gluck, "Che faro senza Euridice", _Orfeo





_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Itullian

Live at the library of congress.
And they play their tails off!!


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov/Kreisler, Preghiera & Rachmaninov Trio Elegiaque No 1 - Gidon Kremer (violin), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello) & Danil Trifonov.


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, KV. 499

Chilingarian Quartet: Levon Chilingarian and Mark Butler, violins -- Csaba Erdelyi, viola -- Philip de Groote, cello


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 10 by Peter Maxwell Davies. Loved this when it first came out


----------



## TheGazzardian

Itullian said:


> The 7th is my favorite Dvorak symphony.


I quite enjoyed it now that I was able to listen a bit more attentively, and it has ended up in my list 

Now:

Sergei Prokofiev - The Tale of the Stone Flower, Act II, Scene 4

First time listening to this, the algorithm that splits up my music by work for me considers each 'Scene' a different Act, which I don't mind, I get to hear it in smaller chunks and absorb them individually. Prokofiev is one of my favorites for his ballets, so I was excited to discover that he had one I hadn't heard of before, so far I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Malx

Clarinet Quintets by Elizabeth Maconchy & Benjamin Frankel played by Thea King with the Britten String Quartet.

A very interesting disc if the repertoire suits.


----------



## Malx

bejart said:


> Now ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, KV. 499
> 
> Chilingarian Quartet: Levon Chilingarian and Mark Butler, violins -- Csaba Erdelyi, viola -- Philip de Groote, cello


A very fine set Bejart - now added to my listen again soon pile, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 7 in C Major
Alexander Walker / New Russia State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Kristjan Järvi / Royal Scottish National Orchestra
A Sousa Celebration

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:08:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateSeptember 22, 2016 - September 23, 2016
Recording Location
Royal Concert Hall, RSNO Centre, Glasgow


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn - Mass In Time of War


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Octet in E-Flat Major, Op. 103; 4 Rossini pieces; Dvorak: Serenade in D minor, Op. 44; Stravinsky: Octet, Ebony Concerto.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> The 7th is my favorite Dvorak symphony.


My favorite Dvorak's symphony is the 2nd of Fibich! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more of Sir Davies before bed: The Last Island for string sextet.


----------



## Joe B

@jegreenwood mentioned in another thread yesterday that Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite" was a good pairing with Stravinsky's "Le Sacre Du Printemps". I'll roll with that suggestion:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos String Quartetes, 1,6 & 17: Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> @jegreenwood mentioned in another thread yesterday that Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite" was a good pairing with Stravinsky's "Le Sacre Du Printemps". I'll roll with that suggestion:


Top CD, good collectible, very loud, barbarian music! Excellent suggestion for Proko fans.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Debussy (Zoltan Koscis) - Images


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Les Noces. Leonard Bernstein, English Bach Festival Ensemble, soloists (including, amazingly, Martha Argerich, Kristian Zimerman, and Cyprien Katsaris on pianos). Hell of a ballet! Every bit as unique and revolutionary as the Rite, perhaps?

I don't know if anyone is familiar with the French rock band Magma, but I suspect this piece was a huge influence on their sound.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2; Two Portraits

I have appreciate the second concerto, not sure to understand the first i really need a second listen


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Mass in B minor. It's playing now on SiriusXM satellite radio, where it has just been awarded the No. 1 position in the Symphony Hall countdown. What a grand work! Is this the greatest piece in the Western music tradition?

Don't know who's performing, but it sounds a bit like Gardiner.


----------



## Rambler

*American Ballet Theatre Now New York Gala* ArtHaus Musik








Filmed in 1998.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quintets in C minor kv.406 and C major kv.515
The Amadeus Quartet & Cecil Aronwitz*

This group of performers - both the Amadeus Quartet and as a Quintet with Cecil Aronwitz seldom disappoint and these performances are no exception.

These performances are engrossing and full of life, they feel natural. The pacing feels well balanced, neither being too fast nor ever feeling leaden.

The Amadeus Quartet have been my go-to ensemble for Beethoven's String Quartets. I have the Tokyo Quartets most recent cycle and the Belcea Quartet on Blu Ray but as excellent as they are - the Belcea especially, the Amadeus remain my favourite.

The same goes for Brahms, only the Takacs Quartet rivalling them.

Listening to this pair of Quintets, makes me realise two things:
1. I really need to look at ordering the Amadeus Quartet set of Mozart's Quartets. This ensemble is fantastic. They haven't disappointed me in anything I have heard them perform so far.
2. I really need to look into the Takacs Quartets Cycle of Beethoven's Quartets. If it is anything like their Haydn recordings, it will be excellent.


----------



## Captainnumber36

KenOC said:


> Bach's Mass in B minor. It's playing now on SiriusXM satellite radio, where it has just been awarded the No. 1 position in the Symphony Hall countdown. What a grand work! Is this the greatest piece in the Western music tradition?
> 
> Don't know who's performing, but it sounds a bit like Gardiner.


Bach's Masses are certainly amazing!


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Symphony 1
Tragic Overture
Alto-Rhapsody

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra

Otto Klemperer, conductor


----------



## flamencosketches

Béla Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle. Antal Doráti, London Symphony Orchestra, Olga Szönyi & Mikhály Székely.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata op.2 no.2 in A major. Alfred Brendel. Thanks to this pianist I now have a newfound love for Beethoven's opus 2 sonatas, especially this one. The Allegro is so beautifully symmetrical, and the rondo finale is so thematically rich. I am glad I got this CD by accident. Totally changed my view of the first 3 sonatas. Previously the only one I could tolerate was the F minor.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
Michael Form, Dirk Boerner - direction
_
Ambronay_


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms - String Quartets Nos. 1-3
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Before I go to sleep, I will say good night to you with a double LP of extra class! A very rare recording from 1978, from a Label which doesn't exist any more.(Pavane Records)* Please, allow me to present you the great modern composer, pianist and professor in the Royal Conservatory of Brussels,(composition) Daniel Capelletti! *

Daniel has composed a lot of music. And he has played even more. He started his musical journey, when he was three years old. *This recording is the FIRST he has ever made!* And it is a real diamond in every aspect! You will listen my Master, Franck and Capelletti (some of his early piano compositions) perfect technically played and with a lot of sentiment and pathos. Daniel taught MANY pianists the secrets of our instrument and I can assure you that you will love him from the first music bars.

For the lovers of the modern music, I suggest to explore his works. The man is someone who targets the ELITE of music and not the mass. If someone knows YY% music, with artists like him, immediately, he will know 2 X YY% music. I met him before years and I can tell you that he eats the piano for breakfast. Super Lisztian outcome. Franck, almost like Casadesus. Beethoven, very decent. Decent is A LOT! What I see and listen, most of the times, are for the Saturday's public market and worse...

With this one, your money is the bank! Period. Take care (we are speaking for LPs) the condition of the media. A lot of time has passed from 1978... Some LPs (the first 100, I believe) are also signed (or texted) from the artist.









(records like this, can be found ONLY locally. Before buying, calculate the shipping costs, which sometimes are extreme...)


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Before I go to sleep, I will say good night to you with a double LP of extra class! A very rare recording from 1978, from a Label which doesn't exist any more.(Pavane Records)* Please, allow me to present you the great modern composer, pianist and professor in the Royal Conservatory of Brussels,(composition) Daniel Capelletti! *
> 
> Daniel has composed a lot of music. And he has played even more. He started his musical journey, when he was three years old. *This recording is the FIRST he has ever made!* And it is a real diamond in every aspect! You will listen my Master, Franck and Capelletti (some of his early piano compositions) perfect technically played and with a lot of sentiment and pathos. Daniel taught MANY pianists the secrets of our instrument and I can assure you that you will love him from the first music bars.
> 
> For the lovers of the modern music, I suggest to explore his works. The man is someone who targets the ELITE of music and not the mass. If someone knows YY% music, with artists like him, immediately, he will know 2 X YY% music. I met him before years and I can tell you that he eats the piano for breakfast. Super Lisztian outcome. Franck, almost like Casadesus. Beethoven, very decent. Decent is A LOT! What I see and listen, most of the times, are for the Saturday's public market and worse...
> 
> With this one, your money is the bank! Period. Take care (we are speaking for LPs) the condition of the media. A lot of time has passed from 1978... Some LPs (the first 100, I believe) are also signed (or texted) from the artist.
> 
> View attachment 119112
> 
> 
> (records like this, can be found ONLY locally. Before buying, calculate the shipping costs, which sometimes are extreme...)


I love to read your posts, Dimace. I learn a lot.


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*John Cooper - (c. 1570 - 1626) also known as Giovanni Coprario or Coperario*

*Coprario: Consort Musicke
*
*Jordi Savall*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzuGoSFB8BgeQLOH3Pdfn3RNOQad5Bxtf


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione etc

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff: Orchestral Works Volume 1

Raff: Macbeth, WoO 50: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: Othello, WoO 52: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: Romeo and Juliet, WoO 51: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 140
Raff: The Tempest, WoO 49: Orchestral Prelud

Orchestre de la Suisse romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Sardanapalo (unfinished opera), S687 and Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100

Joyce El-Khoury (Mirra), Airam Hernández (King), Oleksandr Pushniak (Beleso)

Weimar Staatskapelle, Kirill Karabits.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Margherita d'Anjou

Annick Massis (Margherita d'Anjou), Bruce Ford (Duke of Lavarenne), Daniela Barcellona (Isaura), Alastair Miles (Carlo), Fabio Previati (Michele), Pauls Putnins (Duke of Gloucester), Colin Lee (Bellapunta), Roland Wood (Orner)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra - David Parry conducting.


----------



## flamencosketches

Claude Debussy: Suite Bergamasque. Alexis Weissenberg. "Sigi" was a hell of an amazing pianist, and a Holocaust survivor. His story is something not unlike what happened in the film The Pianist but he and his mother made it all the way to a concentration camp before a guard freed them on account of his musical talent. As for his Debussy, it's genius. Mr. Weissenberg has joined the short list of Debussy pianists that I enjoy, alongside Walter Gieseking, Ivan Moravec, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, and Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## flamencosketches

And now:









Anton Bruckner: Symphony no.4 in E-flat major. Günter Wand, NDR-Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 119120
> 
> 
> Claude Debussy: Suite Bergamasque. Alexis Weissenberg. "Sigi" was a hell of an amazing pianist, and a Holocaust survivor. His story is something not unlike what happened in the film The Pianist but he and his mother made it all the way to a concentration camp before a guard freed them on account of his musical talent. As for his Debussy, it's genius. Mr. Weissenberg has joined the short list of Debussy pianists that I enjoy, alongside Walter Gieseking, Ivan Moravec, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, and Mitsuko Uchida.


Do you have listened to Zoltán Kocsis ?


----------



## flamencosketches

^I haven't, or not much anyway. He is on my list to check out; I also want to hear more of his Bartók. He died not long ago, no?

That box set must be out of print. It's going for about $60-80 on Amazon. Can't even find it on discogs.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^I haven't, or not much anyway. He is on my list to check out; I also want to hear more of his Bartók. He died not long ago, no?
> 
> That box set must be out of print. It's going for about $60-80 on Amazon. Can't even find it on discogs.


https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Piano-Music-Fantasie-Concertos/dp/B000E0LB8Q

You can listen to some samples.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2 all Double concertos.

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Piano-Music-Fantasie-Concertos/dp/B000E0LB8Q
> 
> You can listen to some samples.


They sound great! But I'm holding out until the price drops a bit.


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: sonatas for keyboard and violin
Rachel Podger, violin
Gary Cooper, fortepiano


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I love to read your posts, Dimace. I learn a lot.


It was a habit of me, before my students starting to play something in the piano, to ask them what (with some details) they will perform. Before 20-25 years, I was having some answers like: The XX composer, composed this piece in Linz, at 1818, for his girlfriend ZZ, with whom he had sentimental problems. The ZZ wanted to abandon him. The XX was desparate! With this work he is calling her to re-think her decision. But, because the XX was heavy alcohol consumer and the ZZ an aristocracy girl, it seems that the hope, which at the beginning of the piece is present, rapidly abandoned him. So, after the quite joyful first movement, a black vale suddenly comes to cover everything. The tonality of HH and the tempo shows us... etc.

Who cares, my dearest, what am I listening? Is it important if I listen Beethoven or Bruckner? Important is (from the moment I want to write to people they know music) to tell you something more. Something, maybe and only maybe, you don't know. To exchange opinions, to make critic. I like to have what we are calling ''a clash of continents and civilizations'' to create a prosperous soil for knew knowledge. You, the Americans, with your opinion and mind. Almost the same, the friends from UK or Australia. To the other side the friends from Eastern Europe. In the middle, I, the German scholar. etc. Beethoven knew EVERYTHING, my friend! I can assure you about this. My Master also. The Tschaikowsky has composed music from A to Z. The question is what WE ARE DOING! In this thread, I (we) have the opportunity, not only to present our taste but to give to the others something more: A small piece of knowledge.

(Do you know, for example, that the Beethoven's student and scholar(and my Master's teacher), Carl Czerny (the greatest pianist in the history after the Master and Thalberg), considers the 8th of Beethoven as the greatest symphony of all? The only symphony where Beethoven surpassed Beethoven? The symphony where Mozart and the Greatest became one body and soul? XXXXX circles, we presented here. Eroica, 7th a little bit of 9th, Ah! the 6th is also good, etc. This is GOOD! But the enemy of Good is the Better. As a teacher I want the second one and I'm always trying to this direction).


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> It was a habit of me, before my students starting to play something in the piano, to ask them what (with some details) they will perform. Before 20-25 years, I was having some answers like: The XX composer, composed this piece in Linz, at 1818, for her girlfriend ZZ, with whom he had sentimental problems. The ZZ wanted to abandon him. The XX was desparate! With this work he is calling her to re-think her decision. But, because the XX was heavy alcohol consumer and the ZZ an aristocracy girl, it seems that the hope, which at the beginning of the piece is present, rapidly abandoned him. So, after the quite joyful first movement, a black vale suddenly comes to cover everything. The tonality of HH and the tempo shows us... etc.
> 
> Who cares, my dearest, what am I listening? Is it important if I listen Beethoven or Bruckner? Important is (from the moment I want to write to people they know music) to tell you something more. Something, maybe and only maybe, you don't know. To exchange opinions, to make critic. I like to have what we are calling ''a clash of continents and civilizations'' to create a prosperous soil for knew knowledge. You, the Americans, with your opinion and mind. Almost the same, the friends from UK or Australia. To the other site the friends from Eastern Europe. In the middle, I, the German scholar. etc. Beethoven knew EVERYTHING, my friend! I can assure you about this. My Master also. The Tschaikowsky has composed music from A to Z. The question is what WE ARE DOING! In this thread, I (we) have the opportunity, not only to present our taste but to give to the others something more: A small piece of knowledge.
> 
> (Do you know, for example, that the Beethoven's student and scholar(and my Master's teacher), Carl Czerny (the greatest pianist in the history after the Master and Thalberg), considers the 8th of Beethoven as the greatest symphony of all? The only symphony where Beethoven surpassed Beethoven? The symphony where Mozart and the Greatest became one body and soul? XXXXX circles, we presented here. Eroica, 7th a little bit of 9th, Ah! the 6th is also good, etc. This is GOOD! But the enemy of Good is the Better. As a teacher I want the second one and I'm always trying to this direction).


You're making me want to listen to Beethoven's 8th. I'll have to put it on after work.

Current listening: Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles. Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic.

I have occasionally heard this work cited as "post-Webernian" and there may be some truth in that. Certainly more Webern than Schoenberg with its wide intervals and spacey textures. But more so than that, I say it's pure Stravinsky. Very good stuff.


----------



## Duncan

*Christopher Hogwood: Handel Recordings*

*Handel: Tu fedel? tu costante? (HWV 171)*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby (soprano)
*
*Handel: Mi palpita il cor - Cantata HWV132*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby (soprano)
*
*Handel: Alpestre monte, HWV81*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby (soprano)*

*Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV170*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby (soprano)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Tchaikovsky suites 1-3 ... (I'm not a great fan of the 2nd but 1 and 3 are great).


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35/ Gedichte (12) von Justinus Kerner Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Includes Mario Davidovsky's Festino, which for me is a good reference point for assessing this ensemble; and they pass with flying colors. It's nice to hear the electric guitar accepted into this music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Works (22 Cd, Sony). I've said it before, and I'll say it again: best 30 bucks I ever spent. Everything sounds good on here.

View attachment 119133
View attachment 119134
View attachment 119135


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: 4 Ballades, 2 Rhapsodies & Handel Variations

Pascal Rogé (piano).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119136


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Lenneke Ruiten, soprano
Hans Adolfsen, piano

recorded 2007, issued 2013


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern, DG box, disc 4: lieder, Christiane Oelze


----------



## eljr

Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla / Gidon Kremer / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Kremerata Baltica
Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21

Release Date May 3, 2019
Duration01:28:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony

Excellent new release!


----------



## Itullian

Received this set yesterday and
I LOVE IT!

Thanks Merl!!!!


----------



## Vasks

_The complete ballet on vinyl_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of mostly unfamiliar Jean Sibelius this afternoon.

_Five Christmas Songs_ op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/Vilkku Joukahainen] (1897, 1901. 1909 and 1913):
_Sången om korsspindeln_ [_The Song of the Spider_] - song from the incidental music for the Adolph Paul play _King Christian II_ op.27 [Text: Adolph Paul] (1898):
_Hymn to Thaïs_ WoO [Text: Arthur Travers-Borgstroem] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ op.57 [Text: Ernst Abraham Josephson] (1909):
_Six Songs_ op.72 [Texts: Abraham Viktor Rydberg/Zachris Topelius/Larin-Kyösti/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1907, 1914 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustaf Snoilsky/Mikhael Lybeck] (1916-18):
_Små flickorna_ [_The Small Girls_] WoO [Text: Hjalmar Johan Fredrik Procopé] (1920):










_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns and strings op.15 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1894):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):
_Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_] - incidental music for the play by August Strindberg op.54 (1908):
_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano, arr. for narrator, harp and strings WoO [Text: Johan Sebastian Bertel, Baron Gipenberg] (orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 7*

Bournemouth for No. 7 and Helsinki for No. 3, mostly since I hardly listen to the Helskinsi recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates Françaises

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12
Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Received this set yesterday and
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> Thanks Merl!!!!


I admire the Hungarian-American cellist. He lived a lot and gave us a lot. A very collectible artist of the highest level. Please, allow me to present you my suggestion for Bach's Cello Sonatas and Suites. This one is a 2XSACD set (the original 2004, not the reissued with the stickers, which is also rarity) of GREAT value in EVERY aspect. Gyorgy, who accompanies Janos, is a very good Begleiter and for many-many years made a super successful duet with the great Cellist.









_From today, because some of you are questioning me for general value, I will give in every presentation two prices. One to buy (middle) and one to sell (also middle) for a mint condition of the object. (sometimes, if exists, the sealed/unopened value. Buy always the last one, if this is possible). 
_
Buy Mint. 50 to 60 US (waiting)
Sell Mint. 80 to 100 US (not reissued, no waiting) 
Sealed> 150 to 200 US (both ways, both issues, long waiting to buy, no waiting to sell).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 3*

The Helsinki recording was getting boring, so I'm switching to Bournemouth.


----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach - Sonatas for violin Nos. 3 & 1, Partita No.3; J.G. Pisendel - violin sonata
Disk 3









De Machy - Pieces de Violle


----------



## D Smith

Poulenc: Gloria, Organ Concerto. Catereri, Durufle, Pretre/Orchestre National de LORTF. After many years still my favourite recordings of these works. Carteri is heavenly and Pretre a perfect match. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Alexander Scriabin - Le Poeme de l'extase, Op. 54
Vladamir Ashkenazy / RSO Berlin









I've listened to this a few times but it hasn't left an impression ... will see if this is the time it connects


----------



## TheGazzardian

eljr said:


> Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla / Gidon Kremer / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Kremerata Baltica
> Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21
> 
> Release Date May 3, 2019
> Duration01:28:59
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Symphony
> 
> Excellent new release!


I listened to symphony 2 off of this recently, it was quite nice ... haven't got around to No 21 yet


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Nocturnes, Vol. 2 

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven quartets.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Hector Berlioz - Harold in Italy
Boston Symphony / Munch / Primrose


----------



## 13hm13

Scriabin - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra/ Kalinnikov - Tsar Boris, incidental music to A. Tolstoi's tragedy - Alexei Nasedkin, Evgeni Svetlanov


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert & Beethoven*

*With the help of an overseas friend, I am able to listen to these recordings.
Chapeau
* :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

MAGNUM MYSTERIUM II
_Sacred Music 15th-20th c._
*Many and Various Composers*
Many and Various Performers
Ellen Holmes - curator
_
Celestial Harmonies_ via _Teldec_


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> View attachment 119151
> 
> 
> View attachment 119152
> 
> 
> Scriabin - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra/ Kalinnikov - Tsar Boris, incidental music to A. Tolstoi's tragedy - Alexei Nasedkin, Evgeni Svetlanov


This series is of high value artistically and as collectibles. I have collected a good number of these which can be found only in Russia. In Germany is quite difficult (as procedure) to import from the ex USSR. Very costly and because my friends there (many times) don't follow the correct shipping procedure (full documentation) also problematic with the German Customs. (they call me there, to open the letter or packet and after I have to pay from my pocket, because the sender FFFFed the legitime procedure!)


----------



## Enthusiast

The sixth Mozart string quintet ..


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119154


*Jean Sibelius*

Impromptu in B minor, Op. 5/5
Impromptu in E major, Op. 5/6
Kyllikki, Op. 41
Romance in D-flat major, Op. 24/9
Barcarola, Op. 24/10
The Shepherd, Op. 58/4
Valse Triste, Op. 44/1
Sonatina No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 67/1
Björken, Op. 75/4
Granen, Op. 75/5
Rondino, Op. 68/2
Elegiaco, Op. 76/10
6 Bagatelles, Op. 97 Nos. 5,4, and 2
5 Esquisses, Op. 114

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2017


----------



## starthrower

Ernst Toch born in Vienna 1887. Died in 1964

It's been a few years since I listened to these works.


----------



## philoctetes

Molinari Quartet on the radar today - both Schnittke and an Armenian composer similar to Hovhaness...


----------



## TheGazzardian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Shifrin / Emerston String Quintet









Third time listening ... Clarinet speaks deeply to me, and Mozart is always good, putting the two together always seems to go just right


----------



## Itullian

Awesome Mozart collection.


----------



## Rambler

*American Classics: John Corigliano and Virgil Thomson* Philippe Quint (violin) and William Wolfram (piano) on Naxos








20th century American music (apart from The Red Violin Caprices which date from 2002). These composers are not that well known to me. Neither composer could be described as cutting edge. The Corigliano is quite virtuosic - strenuous even, whereas the Thomson is not particularly reliant on virtuosity, with more of an emphasis on simplicity.

This music is attractive and enjoyable. Not sure it is distinctive enough to demand I further explore their music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

*Das Rheingold*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Geoffrey Burleson / Jonathan Crow / Josh Dolgin / Matt Haimovitz / David Krakauer / Socalled
Akoka: Reframing Olivier Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time
(Super Audio Hybrid CD - PentaTone Classics #PTC 5186560)

Release DateApril 7, 2017
Original Release Date April 1, 2014
Duration01:03:34
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition
Recording DateSeptember 8, 2008 - September 9, 2008
Recording Location
Multimedia Room, Schulich School of Music, McGill University, Montréal, Québec


----------



## Itullian

Just fabulous!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Worldes Blis by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies. I'm drinking Chimay even though it's Tuesday  I can sleep until 9 in the morning...
I find this really beautiful, the 1st mvt. Love slow modern music <3


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Perfect! WSS is a milestone in the modern American music. Bernstein's passport to immortality. This great musical must have more time and attention from us. (I prefer for such works something with image. A DVD for example. The choreography is also unique).


----------



## Jacck

*Scriabin/Nemtin, Mysterium*
Ashkenazy


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass
Philip Glass: Songs from Liquid Days

Release Date 1986
Duration39:49
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Vocal Music
Minimalism
Recording Location
Complex Studios, Los Angeles, CA
Living Room Recording Studio, New York, NY

Songs From Liquid Days became Philip Glass' most popular and successful recording. The title holds the clue to the music's accessibility: These are songs, providing a more familiar and comfortable format for appreciating the world of minimalism than Glass' operas or instrumental pieces. Working with such lyrical collaborators as David Byrne and Suzanne Vega, he created art music which sounds radio friendly. There is also great variety displayed on this album. While the musical backing is unmistakably Philip Glass, the arrangements and vocal treatments range from the coolly subdued chamber music of "Freezing," featuring the Kronos Quartet and Linda Ronstadt, to the appropriately electrifying and almost new wave-ish "Lightning." The album's highlight, however, is the opener, a ten-minute opus called "Changing Opinion." With unusually oblique lyrics courtesy of Paul Simon, it condenses the odd excitement and drama of a minimalist opera into a single, creative burst of melody, rhythm, and momentum. The minimalist composers originally wanted to reconnect Western art music with a broad, popular audience. On that basis, Songs From Liquid Days may be their single greatest achievement.

*I attended the debut performance at Lincoln Center, NYC, with all these wonderful stars performing! 
1987 or 88 I can't be sure. 
It was the first of many times I have seen both Mr. Glass and The Kronos Quartet.

One of my favorite albums of all time. *


----------



## eljr

KenOC said:


> Bach's Mass in B minor. It's playing now on SiriusXM satellite radio, where it has just been awarded the No. 1 position in the Symphony Hall countdown. What a grand work! Is this the greatest piece in the Western music tradition?
> 
> Don't know who's performing, but it sounds a bit like Gardiner.


performers are:

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque Soloists

With this recording, conductor John Eliot Gardiner returns to Bach's magisterial Mass in B minor, BWV 232, just about exactly 30 years after first recording it in 1985. In between have come a host of other Bach recordings; Gardiner's impressive Bach cantata tour with his Monteverdi Choir, performing Bach's music in places of historical importance to it; and his book Bach: Music in the Castle of Heaven, drawing in large part on insights developed during the recording of the cantata cycle. With all this in mind, it is a testimony to the consistency of Gardiner's vision that nothing has been fundamentally recast here. Instead, the music-making is sharpened, the interpretations deepened, with singers who have learned to interact with each other in very subtle ways. Gardiner here uses a choir of 35 and an even larger orchestra with dual harpsichord and organ continuo: large even by general standards and representing a total rejection of the fashionable one-voice-per-part approach. The only objection to this performance might come if you're convinced by that approach and are uncomfortable with Gardiner's rather lush sound. Otherwise, this recording is gorgeous, intelligent, and above all deeply felt. Sample the choral numbers in the "Gloria," such as the "Gratias agimus tibi" (CD one, track six), where the physical sense of rejoicing as Gardiner has the chorus jump in from the previous solo is palpable. Everywhere there are the Gardiner trademarks of close attention to detail, including faultless text intelligibility, combined with a sense of the monumental shape of the whole (which is really the point of the B minor Mass: yes, it was derived in part from earlier pieces, but the genius lay in seeing how they fit together). The engineering staff from Gardiner's Soli Deo Gloria label, working in St. Luke's, London, has also learned a great deal about the way these musicians work together. A magnificent Mass in B minor.


----------



## eljr

TheGazzardian said:


> I listened to symphony 2 off of this recently, it was quite nice ... haven't got around to No 21 yet


I encourage you to take make the time. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies 1 and 3.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Four Handed Piano Music Volume 15 (Naxos)
Symphonies No.3 & No.4 (Version for two Pianos)
Silke-Thora Matthies & Christian Köhn*

My first purchase in some time. I am in the final movement of the Third Symphony and thoroughly enjoyed this performance. I think I prefer it in this arrangement, it gives a very different view of the work. Though I prefer this arrangement, I wouldn't say it is better than the conventional version - simply that I subjectively prefer it.

I see on Amazon that these two performers have recorded all four Symphonies and the Deutches Requiem in arrangement for four hands on one Piano too. I will be looking these up, though I do wish they had been don one two Pianos.


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn String Quartets Opp.76, 77 & 103
Amadeus Quartet

Haydn have done a lot of really good string quartets !


----------



## Dimace

I have seen a good presentation of the great Mass in B minor of the Father. I know that are many good performances out there. (Celibitache, Blomstedt, Bernius, Harnoncourt, Gardiner, etc.) But, please allow me, as a German music lover, to put aside all these good performances and great conductors and to bring to our table a performance and recording from an other planet, artistically and historically. Ladies, Gentlemen and friends -------* Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt! *

Hans is VERY big conductor. With his 1950 Mass recording, is signalizing the moral rebirth of the whole German Nation, which so much suffered in every aspect and field (so, also spiritually) under the Nazis. *This performance has enormous gravity!* The NWDR SO was the first which allowed from the allies to perform again after the War. And this one is maybe the FIRST very serious performance, which took place in Hamburg and attended from a glorious crowd. They said that many attendants were crying. I wasn't there, but I believe this. Bach and FREEDOM, after so great misery. Other said the Concert Hall of Hamburg was rocking like in earthquake from the enthusiasm of the crowd. I believe also this, because I have listened the performance. We have, my friends, something VERY STRONG! Something NOT religious but *mostly liberational and triumphant.* I can imagine the singers singing with a big smile on their faces, every member of the choir acting like a soloist with pride and pathos, the orchestra giving the FFF with high tempos, the conductor jumping on his podium and the audience yelling from enthusiasm. Imagine? NO! I imagine nothing. Everything is there! In this FFFFFFFFFF GOOD recording, which* is writing history.* Go, buy it and listen the Mess the German way.









*no prices here. Up to 20 US for a sealed CD. The value here it purely artistic and historic. The first release has great value, but this moment (I don't have it) I can't remember how much.


----------



## Itullian

What a wonderful quartet the Melos was.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the City of London Sinfonia in his "Suite Antique":


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in motets by Brahms and Bruckner:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119169


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A major
Violin Concerto No. 2 in C major
Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins, conductor
Philippe Graffin, violin

1999


----------



## skywachr

Another Scheherazade lp:
Antal Dorati
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
Mercury








Winner of the 1965 Grand Prix du Disque

Roussel Symphonies No. 3 and No. 4
Charles Munch
The Lamoureux Orchestra
Epic


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119172


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor
Adagio and Allegro
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Five pieces in folk style
Fantasiestücke, Op. 88

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Bernard Haitink, director
Gautier Capuçon, cello
Martha Argerich, piano
Renaud Capuçon, violin

2019


----------



## Dimace

If someone asks me about the composers who composed the best symphonies I will answer briefly with two names: Beethoven and Bruckner. These guys has driven the symphony to Olympus. No one can reach these musical heights with very few exceptions which, at the end, justified the fact of their supremacy. Beethoven's characteristic is the unbelievable deep esoteric structure. In the contrary, Bruckner, has the deepest musical structure. Hidden Feelings (FFFFing difficult) versus daemonic musical complexity (also FFFFing difficulty) I believe, if the two titans had composed together a symphony, we could had the first unplayable work in the music history. I say goodnight with *Bruckner's 5th.* After the 9th, the symphony with the most depth and complexity. A work of supernatural grace and beauty. Please, look the way Celie is directing this. The economy of his movements. He knows, better than anyone, that he can teach the orchestra Bruckner's complexity, but he can not imitate it from the podium. For this reason, is the greatest Bruckner' conductor. He is aspiring for the rehearsals, where the whole job must be done, and not for the day of the concert, when everything must work automatically. I hope that this MSO 5th exists in every Bruckner's collection. It is the best performance in the history, without any doubts. (with Wand's following with 0,000001 mm distance). Until tomorrow!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Leroy Kyrie - Dum transisset Sabbatum_
*John Taverner* (c1490-1545)
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## haydnguy

Edmond *DeDE * (1827-1901)

*The Composer *

One of the so-called Creole Romantic musical dynasties of New Orleans, the DeDe family - including father Edmond and son Edouard - were among the most noted of the city's nineteenth-century free black community. Along with another father/son pair named Lambert, these pioneering African-American composers helped to develop the cross-cultural musical language that served as a link between European concert music, ragtime, and jazz.

Hot Springs Music Festival
Richard Rosenberg, conductor


----------



## Duncan

*The Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers - *









*Michael Praetorius - (c. 1571 - 1621)*

*Praetorius: Choral Works*

*Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kSCb1V0FVW_9eqP1a9vhCjvUCo4fK9pmc


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded in 10,11 July 1993









Tchaikovsky*, Scriabin*, Nikolai Demidenko, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Lazarev ‎- Piano Concerto No. 1, Piano Concerto
Label:
Hyperion ‎- CDA66680
Format:
CD, Album, Stereo 
Country:
UK
Released:
1994


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval

Boris Giltburg (piano).


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1969-06-23
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629/ Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra
Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval
> 
> Boris Giltburg (piano).


I was looking at this the other day since I don't have a good Carnaval or Davidsbündlertänze in my library, how is it? I am also trying to add more young pianists into the fold. I like what little I've heard of Giltburg's playing, but I've heard mixed criticism.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Kim, E: Violin Concer*to
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman *

*Starer: Violin Concerto*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman 
*
*Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21*
*Seiji Ozawa
Anne-Sophie Mutter *

*Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20*
*Seiji Ozawa
Anne-Sophie Mutter *


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77
Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102

Julia Fischer, violin
Daniel Muller-Schott - cello (Double Concerto)
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra Amsterdam
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I was looking at this the other day since I don't have a good Carnaval or Davidsbündlertänze in my library, how is it? I am also trying to add more young pianists into the fold. I like what little I've heard of Giltburg's playing, but I've heard mixed criticism.


Another member ask me the same question about his Rachmaninoff preludes recording, and this is the same, he'not like the "older"piano lions but who is? I like his approach and readings from the pieces he's playing. I never regretted started collecting his recordings. (And last but not least, these CD'S are €9,00 , I rather have that then two bad coffees in a restaurant)


----------



## Rogerx

Paradise regained : Polyphonie der Renaissance

Guillaume Faugues; Missa Le serviteur- Missa Je suis en la mer

Sound and the Fury.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Another member ask me the same question about his Rachmaninoff preludes recording, and this is the same, he'not like the "older"piano lions but who is? I like his approach and readings from the pieces he's playing. I never regretted started collecting his recordings. (And last but not least, these CD'S are €9,00 , I rather have that then two bad coffees in a restaurant)


I had been thinking about buying something by Yevgeny Sudbin but then I read where someone <cough> had second thoughts about him.


----------



## Andolink

_Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ in A flat, Op. 65 (1948)
_Tenebrae First Nocturn_ Op. 72 (1951)
_Tenebrae Second Nocturn_ Op. 72 (1961)
_Tenebrae Third Nocturn_ Op. 72 (1961)
_Missa in Honorem Sancti Dominici_ Op. 66 (1948)
_Festival Gloria_ Op. 94 (1957)
James E. Jordan Jr. (organ)
Gloria Dei Cantores/Elizabeth C. Patterson


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

*The great Violin Sonatas Vo.1*

*How lovely these pieces are*

Sonatas KV 296,301,303,303,304 &KV 359


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I had been thinking about buying something by Yevgeny Sudbin but then I read where someone <cough> had second thoughts about him.


You are absolutely right.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I have enjoyed several of his records. I'm not sure what the objections are (I must have missed them).


----------



## Enthusiast

The symphonies of Romantic young composers. Beecham's Bizet is a true classic - the work is popular enough but no-one makes a case for it as strong as Beecham's) - and the Svendsens are lovely (I discovered them as a result of a recommendation here some time back).


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's and Beethoven's quintets for piano and wind, the latter influenced by the former. Lovely historical performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119201


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Roger Vignoles, piano

recorded 2006, reissued 2013

This is a very nice album. It includes 31 songs, and the booklet has the English translations. Appropriately, the last song is "Wiegenlied" ("Lullaby").


----------



## Duncan

*Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir*

*Danses et Mélodies
Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano).


----------



## Andolink

*Andre Campra* (1660-1744): _Cantatas_


----------



## TheGazzardian

Jacques Offenbach - Grand Concerto for Cello in G Major, "Concerto Militaire"









Listened once before and liked it, giving it another spin to refresh my memory


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli! I adore this man's voice.

Gluck again:


----------



## Vasks

*Noskowski - Overture to "Pan Zolzikiewicz" (Rychert/Sterling)
Paderewski - Piano Concerto (Lane/Hyperion)*


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Piano Works 

John Ogdon


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd and 5th quintets.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Castelnuevo-Tedesco / Gian Francesco Malipiero / Riccardo Malipiero: Cello Concertos
Silvia Chiesa, cello; Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/Massimiliani Caldi (sony)










and:
Casellla: Cello Concerto; Respighi: Adagio con variazioni per violoncelle e orchestra; Pizzetti: Cello Concerto
Silvia Chiesa, cello; Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/Corrado Rovaris (sony)










now:
Rota: Cello Concertos nos. 1 and 2
Silvia Chiesa, cello; Orchestra sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/Corrado Rovaris (sony)


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Orchestral Works

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78/ Rapsodia Española/ Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70/ Suite española
Suite española No. 1, Op. 47/The Magic Opal: Suite
Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franco Fagioli, _Arias for Caffarelli






_Album playlist:_

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLehchsbPp5Z7ox4YIAAc3PtbeB61t7VDY
_


----------



## Littlephrase

Handel- Rinaldo (Jacobs) 








Also the Handel keyboard suites played by the great Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution

Kirill Karabits / Staatskapelle Weimar / Ernst Senff Chor Berlin

Live recording: Weimarhalle, Weimar, August 23, 2017

Stirring stuff, although the section entitled "The Philosophers" always reminds me of that old Schwarzenegger movie, "Red Heat". :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119215


*Antonín Dvořák*

Cello Concerto in B minor
Lasst mich allein
Rondo in G minor
Goin' Home
Songs my mother taught me
Silent Woods
Slavonic Dance in G minor

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Anna Polonsky, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Die Meistersinger, Götterdämmerung, Parsifal, Tristan Und Isolde

Eileen Farrell, soprano.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra- Victor De Sabata.


----------



## Bourdon

*Camino de Santiago 1 & 2*

*Are there forummembers who have considered an undertaking as "the Camino? "*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pergolesi, _Stabat Mater_, Philippe Jaroussky & Emöke Barath, Nathalie Stutzmann


----------



## millionrainbows

Modern Martha, in a modern context like you've probably never heard her. Her stupendous technique adds a lot to what might otherwise have been just run-of-the mill renditions of Rabinovitch's quaint, quasi-minimalist pieces. As it stands, I enjoyed the recording from start to finish. Martha plays amplified piano and celeste, and the arpeggiated figures are executed flawlessly, with great musicality. She does a piano duet with Rabinovitch as well.
There is one stand-alone orchestral piece, La Belle Musique No. 3 (1977) which is interesting, and has hints of just-intonation "harmonic" effects, though this is not mentioned in the notes. Apparently Martha has worked with Rabinovitch as conductor in the past, and is helping the composer out here. She adds a lot to the experience.
Rabinovitch's "minimalism" is based on the idea that numbers pertain to wisdom and to music. The sacred numbers, in music, become tools of knowledge, knowledge of oneself. Hence, we hear repetitions of rhythmic/harmonic figures, which could have been produced by Schubert, Brahms, or Rachmaninov, resulting in an elementary tonality.


----------



## D Smith

Franck, Debussy: Violin Sonatas; Debussy: Sonata for Flute Viola and Harp; Ravel Introduction and Allegro. Kyung Wha Chung, Radu Lupu, Melos Ensemble. Still a desert island disc for me. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Early (mostly vocal) music fest. Immensely enjoyable

























Now- Los Otros - Tinto..


----------



## Enthusiast

Because of the Sibelius 3 thread I listened to three versions that get mentioned there - all very good.

























Forgive the Mozart/Beethoven Lupu picture - I uploaded it and now I can't get rid of it. It is on my shelf to hear tomorrow!


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: 10 Pieces from Romeo and Juliet, 4 Pieces from Cinderella, March and Scherzo from "Love for Three Oranges" 

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Because of the Sibelius 3 thread I listened to three versions that get mentioned there - all very good.
> 
> View attachment 119224
> 
> 
> View attachment 119225
> 
> 
> View attachment 119227
> 
> 
> Forgive the Mozart/Beethoven Lupu picture - I uploaded it and now I can't get rid of it. It is on my shelf to hear tomorrow!


Tomorrow will be promising then ! :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

Pianoconcerto No. 2

*Moscow Philharmonic orchestra* *Kirill Kondrashin*


----------



## Itullian

81, 82, 83
Still my favorite set.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've always enjoyed this CD but further explorations of Vasks (the 1st cello concerto and a couple of the symphonies) have been a bit disappointing. Does anyone have other recommendations?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 in Gm ‘Winter Daydreams’. Gergiev London Symphony

The 1874 Revision. An impressive first symphony that helped to further define the Russian folk orchestral style already being championed by Borodin and Mussorgsky amongst others. Compare this deeply personal work to the later otherworldly out of body genius of Symphony No. 5 and you will understand that individual growth is a lifetime experience if eyes and ears remain open.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Doctor Atomic* Blu-ray on Opus Arte








Quite an impressive opera!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to hear lots of music by Mozart from 1773-1777, when he worked at the Salzburg court. Jumped right on symphony no. 23. It's just under 10 minutes long!


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## millionrainbows

Luciano Berio, The Complete Works for Solo Piano (New Albion). Recorded in 1996, this is it, all of it. Not a whole lot, but what is has been carefully revised, and it is well-thought-out piano music, played by David Arden. One of the Sequenzas, Cinque Variozioni, and some short pieces, plus Petite Suite, an early tonal student work.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

RENÉ CLEMENCIC ET SES FLÛTES
_Music from the Middle Ages and Renaissance for Twenty-One Members of the Flute Family_
Members of the Clemencic Consort
*René Clemenic* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## pmsummer

MADRIGALI CONCERTATI
*Claudio Monteverdi*
Tragicomedia
John Potter - tenor
Stephen Stubbs - lute, direction
_
Apex_ via _Teldec_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## starthrower

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part one tonight.

I once read Delius being described as 'the poet of regret for the vanquished hour and hedonistic delight'. I'm not sure where the hedonistic delight comes into the music (despite Delius's reputation of being a keen libertine when younger), but it feels like there is more than a pang of wistful remembrance running through some of it, perhaps not surprisingly when setting the poetry of the likes of Whitman and Dowson.

Violin Sonata in B (1892):



Piano Concerto (orig. 1897 - rev. 1904 and 1907):



_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899):



_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - 'fantasy overture' for orchestra (1895-97):
_Appalachia_ - variations on a slave song song for orchestra with finale for baritone and mixed chorus, ed. Thomas Beecham [Text: African-American folk sources] (1902):



_Sea Drift_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - cycle of eight songs for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIKALISCHE EXEQUIEN
_Motetten und Konzerte_
*Heinrich Schütz*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
His Majesties Sagbutts and Cornetts
John Elliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: the Rite of Spring. Robert Craft, Philharmonia Orchestra. Craft's interpretation is growing on me. He indeed had a real connection with Stravinsky and learned a lot from the old man. I need to hear more of his Stravinsky recordings.

In any case, each new recording I hear reveals something different to me about this amazing work. One of the true masterpieces of all music no doubt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Symphony, opus 21. And now opus 22, 3 Gesänge Aus "Viae Inviae". There is something totally righteous and mystical about Webern's later works. He had really tapped into something special. It would have been extremely interesting, to say the least, to see what directions his music might have taken had he not been tragically slain before his time.

To anyone who might be curious reading this, I highly recommend this box set. It's available for extremely cheap and is an absolutely indispensable introduction to a fascinating composer. From what I hear, Boulez's later Webern edition on DG is also very good, and much more comprehensive, but it's quite a bit more expensive and seemingly out of print now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> From what I hear, Boulez's later Webern edition on DG is also very good, and much more comprehensive, but it's quite a bit more expensive and seemingly out of print now.


Out of print? That's a shame.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ravel: Bolero. By now a "greatest hit" and cliche; the trick is to look past stereotypes and listen freshly. My, my, what a stir this must have raised, and still does! Ravel boldly ventures outside the major scale! Who needs Mother Goose? Mozartians must have been shocked at the modal use of scales, and the scalar use of modes. It's so exotic, so non-Western, so charmingly primitive that it makes me want to have sex!


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Ravel: Bolero. By now a "greatest hit" and cliche; the trick is to look past stereotypes and listen freshly. My, my, what a stir this must have raised, and still does! Ravel boldly ventures outside the major scale! Who needs Mother Goose? Mozartians must have been shocked at the modal use of scales, and the scalar use of modes. It's so exotic, so non-Western, so charmingly primitive that it makes me want to have sex!
> 
> View attachment 119244


Ah ....Dudley Moore,I understand ......what is live without imagination.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










I've listened to this enough to have it well in memory. This piece of music totally rocks! This is some of the best I've ever heard; a finely crafted composition blending wildly different musical styles, successfully. And this choir just makes it all come alive. My "new" favorite work.


----------



## Joe B

Bourdon said:


> *Camino de Santiago 1 & 2*
> 
> *Are there forummembers who have considered an undertaking as "the Camino? "*





Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've listened to this enough to have it well in memory. This piece of music totally rocks! This is some of the best I've ever heard; a finely crafted composition blending wildly different musical styles, successfully. And this choir just makes it all come alive. My "new" favorite work.


Same subject matter in both selections, though presented quite differently.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Ravel: Bolero. By now a "greatest hit" and cliche; the trick is to look past stereotypes and listen freshly. My, my, what a stir this must have raised, and still does! Ravel boldly ventures outside the major scale! Who needs Mother Goose? Mozartians must have been shocked at the modal use of scales, and the scalar use of modes. It's so exotic, so non-Western, so charmingly primitive that it makes me* want to have sex!
> *
> View attachment 119244


I want to kill the composer! :lol::lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina: Mass for Pentecost & Motets

Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Stephen Darlington.


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1&2, Variations Concertantes for Cello and piano, Albumblatt for piano, Song without words for Cello and piano 









Strauss Don Quixote and Symphonic Fragment. 









Schoenberg String Quartets 2&4. Most enjoyable listen 









Mahler 10. I've listened a few times now and I don't really know what's going on. Perhaps I should follow closely with a score and listen a couple of times in a row









Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis of themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Concert music for string orchestra and brass instruments. Lovely disk


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Alessio Bax plays Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'/ The Ruins of Athens Overture, Op. 113/ The Ruins of Athens: Chorus of Dervishes/ The Ruins of Athens: Turkish March

Alessio Bax (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Beverly Sills (Giulietta), Baker (Romeo), Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, Giuseppe Patanè.

Recorded 1976- Vinyl edition.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday it was Gieseking playing these delightful pieces. Today (in much more modern sound) it is the young Radu Lupu's turn.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Trios

Borodin Trio.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mass in C, K.167 by Mozart. I have arrived in Salzburg, June 1773.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part two this afternoon.

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887):
_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
_Brigg Fair_ - variations on an English folk song for orchestra (1907):
_In a Summer Garden_ - fantasy for orchestra (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1908):
_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ - tone poem for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911-12):
_Summer Night on the River - tone poem for orchestra_, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911-12):
_North Country Sketches_ - four pieces for orchestra (1914):










_A Song of the High Hills_ for wordless tenor, soprano, mixed choir and orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911):



Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - Decca "The British Music Collection" - *









*British Music Collection - Frederick Delius
*
*Tasmin Little (violin), Jean-Rodolphe Kars (piano), Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Bengt Forsberg (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra, Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Anthony Collins, Alexander Gibson, Charles Mackerras*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Favourite Label - Special "Flying the Colours" Edition - *









*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kgK9Cq11Im3jxP8AbznurIwhoq4gYTprU


----------



## Duncan

*The Even Later Than Usual "Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide to Renaissance Composers" - *









*Orlando Gibbons - (c. 1583 - 1625)*

*Orlando Gibbons: Fancies for the Viols
*
*Francois Joubert-Caillet (viol)
L'Achéron*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kWmFUhyN5A0IWMzAMCXqpNOWMayVZqqc8

And after 52 Renaissance composers and 52 complete albums in the "Late Night Listener's Chronological Guide" we have now reached - 

*The End...*


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Frederick Delius - various works part two this afternoon.
> 
> _Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887):
> _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
> _Brigg Fair_ - variations on an English folk song for orchestra (1907):
> _In a Summer Garden_ - fantasy for orchestra (1908):
> _Dance Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1908):
> _On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ - tone poem for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911-12):
> _Summer Night on the River - tone poem for orchestra_, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911-12):
> _North Country Sketches_ - four pieces for orchestra (1914):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Song of the High Hills_ for wordless tenor, soprano, mixed choir and orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1911):
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):


Having been born and raised in Florida myself, Delius has been interesting to me. I need to check out the Florida Suite again as it's been a while. You reckon Mackerras is pretty good in his works?


----------



## Duncan

*Chansons, Frottole & Lieder*
*Composed By - Heinrich Isaac
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies 
*








*Frottole*
*Composed By - Bartolomeo Tromboncino
The Consort Of Musicke, Anthony Rooley*


----------



## Enthusiast

The "Hilliards" (Paul Hilliard and some voices, anyway) in some different repertoire ... but still not out of their comfort zone, it seems.


----------



## Duncan

*Agitata*

*Delphine Galou
Accademia Bizantina, Ottavio Dantone
*
*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nrNwclHIiWsl21YCsENLPGEHyOdjQqwPc


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Having been born and raised in Florida myself, Delius has been interesting to me. I need to check out the Florida Suite again as it's been a while. You reckon Mackerras is pretty good in his works?


If I can jump in, to my ears, the best interpreter of Delius is Sir Thomas Beecham. He manages to go beyond the notes and into the ineffable. I think it was Grammophone that called his recordings lambent.

Listen to his stereo recordings, because he also recorded them in mono. But if you want everything Beecham, stereo and mono, with a few other composers thrown in, EMI has a box set titled "Sir Thomas Beecham, English Music" which is reasonably priced.

If you want to dive in hands and feet, Warner has issued an 18-CD box called Delius, 150th Anniversary Edition, with all the Beecham stereo recordings plus offerings from Mackerras, Barbirolli, Marriner, and others, which is very well done.


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded in Berlin, May 1986.








Shostakovich* - Berliner Philharmoniker, Semyon Bychkov ‎- Symphony No. 5
Labelhilips ‎- 420 069-2
Serieshilips Digital Classics -
Format:CD 
Released:1987


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi/Christus (Biblical Cantata) by Roland Hermann
Roland Hermann , Gastone Sarti , Carlo Gaifa .

Choir and Orchetra della Svizzera Italiana- Marco Balderi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> Having been born and raised in Florida myself, Delius has been interesting to me. I need to check out the Florida Suite again as it's been a while. You reckon Mackerras is pretty good in his works?


I don't go in for multiple versions of works as a rule (various symphonic cycles excepted) so I haven't got any other recordings to compare to his but Mackerras and his band (the Welsh National Opera) sound fine to me, but presumably card-carrying Delians have their own particular favourites. If memory serves, the Decca compilation featuring _Florida Suite_ etc. was my Delius starter kit.


----------



## chill782002

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

Leopold Stokowski / Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1927

Inspired by another thread. One of the all-time great performances of this work, even if the sound may not be to everyone's taste (although Ward Marston did a great job with the mastering on this release).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119267


*Hildegard of Bingen*

Sequences and Hymns

Gothic Voices
Christopher Page, director

recorded 1981

Try as I might to enjoy this album, the reed drone accompaniment in four of the songs really grates on my nerves. The singing is lovely though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Over the Hills, Sleigh Ride, Brigg Fair, Florida Suite*

View attachment 119270


----------



## sonance

earlier.
John Kinsella: Symphonies nos. 3 and 4
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Proinnsías Ó Duinn (marco polo)










and:
John Kinsella: Symphonies no. 5 (The 1916 Poets) and no. 10
Gerard O'Connor, baritone; Bill Golding, speaker; RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Colman Pearce (no. 5); Irish Chamber Orchestra/Gábor Takács-Nagy (no. 10) (toccata classics)










now:
John Kinsella: Symphonies nos. 6 and 7; Prelude and Toccata for String Orchestra; Cúchulainm and Ferdia: Duel at the Ford
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Proinnsías Ó Duinn (no. 7: Gavin Maloney) (RTÉ lyric)


----------



## TheGazzardian

Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
Markevitch / Orchestre Lamoureux


----------



## WildThing

*Joseph Haydn - String Quartets*

Kodály Quartet

I know and love several of the most well-known sets of Haydn's quartets, especially the Op. 20 and Op. 76, and I have owned this box set for years, but have never really explored the rest of his output in the genre. I'm about to embarck on a 3 day road trip from California all the way to Florida on the other side of the country, so I figured it's the perfect opportunity. 36 hours of me, the road, and good ol' Haydn to keep me company.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius: Paris, In A Summer Garden*

Mackerras/Handley


----------



## Vasks

_Witnessing Witold_

*Lutoslawski - Mini-Overture (Meridian Arts Ensemble/Channel)
Lutoslawski - Five Dance Preludes (Gruber/Vox Box)
Lutoslawski - Les Espaces du sommeil (Shirley-Quirk/Sony)
Lutoslawski - Symphony #2 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post/ String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9/Swedish Dances, Op. 63.

Goldner String Quartet with Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) .


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.1 & Symphony No.6


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Marin, Swiss composer (1890-1974). Petite Symphonie Concertante.









Don't smoke cigarettes.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Symphony No. 7


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Suite from Lady Macbeth

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)

Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra -James Conlon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: String Sextets. Hausmusik London. This is a very fine recording, performed on period instruments. Musicianship is excellent as you'd expect. It's a trifle reserved for my tastes though. Overall, I prefer the Raphael, Nash or Amadeus recordings, but this is certainly well worth listening to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 24 & 25 by Mozart. It's October 3. 1773 and young Amadeus just finished his 24th symphony, a 3 mvt. work that lasts under 10 minutes. 2 days later he completed no. 25, which is over 27 minutes in length! What happened just there?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This just came in the mail. My day just got better.


----------



## Enthusiast

Janacek's Sinfonietta from this


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien; Allegro in B minor; Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2 

Alicia De Larrocha


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart string quintet no. 1. Written December 1773. This one I've grown up on <3 My choice today: Chilingirian quartet with Yuko Inoue.


----------



## Merl

Schmidt-Isseratedt and his lovely Brahms again. Thus is a quality cycle. Number 4 is excellent.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.1
Sergiu Celibidache & the Wiener Symphoniker *

Celibidache is one of my favourite Brahmsian Conductors, alongside Wilhelm Furtwängler, Otto Klemperer and Adrian Boult.

I love Celibidache's earlier Cycle with the Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano della Radiotelevisione Italiana and his later Cycle with the Münchner Philharmoniker. Both incredible and both different.

This recording of the First Symphony predates his first Cycle by two years. The quality of both the restoration and performance is superb.

If I were to build a cycle of Brahms Symphonies from loose recordings that were never part of a Cycle, it would likely feature:
First - Sergiu Celibidache & the Wiener Symphoniker (this recording)
Second - Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra 
Third - Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra 
Fourth - Carlos Kleiber & the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I know the two cycles that you mention (and value them almost as highly as you!) but I don't think I know that one with the VPO. Can you post a link to it?


----------



## Enthusiast

More Janacek - the second quartet - from this set.


----------



## 13hm13

QUESTION: What do Greece and Iceland have in common besides being in the EU?









ANSWER: The above recording (and very hard-to-pronounce names!)

Nikos Skalkottas, Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou ‎- Mayday Spell Suite / Double Bass Concerto / Three Greek Dances
Label:BIS ‎- BIS-CD-954
Format:CD 
Released:1999

Recorded June 1998 at the Hallgrimskirkja, Iceland


----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Gould - Schönberg, Suite für Klavier Op. 25

Superb!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I know the two cycles that you mention (and value them almost as highly as you!) but I don't think I know that one with the VPO. Can you post a link to it?


With Celibidache? Unfortunately there isn't a cycle with the Wiener Symphoniker, only this concert recording of the First Symphony exists- released on the Orchestras own label.

Apologies if I gave the wrong impression.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29 and 35 "Haffner" 

Orchestra Mozart / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Malx

A new arrival:

Liszt, Sonata in B minor + other pieces - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Enthusiast

13hm13 said:


> QUESTION: What do Greece and Iceland have in common besides being in the EU?
> 
> View attachment 119286
> 
> 
> ANSWER: The above recording (and very hard-to-pronounce names!)
> 
> Nikos Skalkottas, Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou ‎- Mayday Spell Suite / Double Bass Concerto / Three Greek Dances
> Label:BIS ‎- BIS-CD-954
> Format:CD
> Released:1999
> 
> Recorded June 1998 at the Hallgrimskirkja, Iceland


Good CD. But Iceland and Greece have one less thing in common as Iceland is not a member of the EU.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto no. 5 by Mozart. Written in December 1773. Malcolm Bilson with the English Baroque Soloists & John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Enthusiast

Les Siècles conducted by François-Xavier Roth. If this had been another recording of Mahler 1 it would have ranked among the best. But it is more than that ...


----------



## Itullian

Checking out Grainger's piano music.
This is a great set!
Very enjoyable!


----------



## Malx

Sticking with piano music:
Bach/Mozart/Schubert/ Chopin feature in this disc of Lipatti's last concert recorded in September 1950.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7_

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan conducting

DG - Karajan Gold
HIS LAST RECORDING

From the Liner Notes:

One obvious key which Bruckner has avoided, for all the wide range this movement encompasses, is the relative minor of E, C sharp minor; and to this he now turns for one of the greatest of all his Adagios. "One day I came home and felt very sad", he wrote to the conductor Felix Mottl. "The thought has occurred to me that the Master would soon die, and at that moment the C sharp minor theme of the Adagio came to me." From Wagner's orchestra he borrows a choir of four Wagner tubas, and they intone the opening phrase ("very solemn and very slow"), which is answered by a solemn string melody. Presently this is contrasted with a Moderato section in the lyrical vein that places Bruckner in the line of Schubert as well as of Beethoven.

The elegiac note in the music is emphasized by use of a motive from his Te Deum as the music grows towards a great climax. It was at this point that Bruckner did indeed receive the news of Wagner's death; and from this enormous statement of a motif from the principal theme in C major, he relapses into the music of mourning consciously composed as "funeral music for the Master".


----------



## TheGazzardian

Henry Purcell - Dido & Anaeas
Harnoncourt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119297


*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993


----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> Schmidt-Isseratedt and his lovely Brahms again. Thus is a quality cycle. Number 4 is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 119285


I have to look a this one


----------



## Malx

Josquin des Pres, Missa Pange lingua - Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes


----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor

Sergio Fiorentino

Live recording - Conway Hall, London, June 27, 1955


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - third part of his various works tonight.

Violin Concerto (1916):



_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1916):










Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):



_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Frederick Delius/Heinrich Simon] (1914-16):
_A Song Before Sunrise_ for orchestra (1918):










Double concerto for violin and cello (1915):
Cello Concerto (1921):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia *

I haven't listened to Klemperer's recording for a long time, tending to listen to either Günter Wand or Wilhelm Furtwängler with the Berlin Philharmoniker or Sergiu Celibidache with the Münchner Philharmoniker.

It is refreshing to return to this. Klemperer rarely disappoints and so far, his interpretation of Bruckner's Fifth is making a positive impression, the Orchestra sounding excellent and the recording being balanced and clear.


----------



## Malx

Sergei Prokofiev, String Quartet No 2 - Pacifica Quartet.
One of the additional Soviet Quartets the Pacifica Quartet added to their traversal of the Shostakovich Quartets.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Concertos 4, 7, and 11*
Mikhail Pletnev, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

These were all enjoyable to listen to. Thanks to Mandryka for the recommendation.


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin

Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## TheGazzardian

Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Francois-Xavier Roth









This composition is my favorite, how I got started, and every time I listen to it just as good as I remember. First time listening to Roth. Feels very immediate and aggressive, which works well.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing set


----------



## Malx

TheGazzardian said:


> Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
> Francois-Xavier Roth
> 
> View attachment 119302
> 
> 
> This composition is my favorite, how I got started, and every time I listen to it just as good as I remember. First time listening to Roth. Feels very immediate and aggressive, which works well.


If you are a fan of The Rite may I recommend the box below which has 10 recordings covering a wide range of performances from some of the earliest recordings to some fairly recent. 
None of the discs are less than very interesting and some are first class - it does include two recordings by Stravinsky himself.


----------



## Malx

A classic recording of a fine Symphony I should listen to more often:

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Leningrad PO, Mravinsky.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sarah Chang*
_Sweet Sorrow_

*Vitali*
_Chaconne_

*Chopin*
_Nocturne_

*Paganini*
_Cantabile_​


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
Yevgeni Mravinsky


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 119299
> 
> 
> Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor
> 
> Sergio Fiorentino
> 
> Live recording - Conway Hall, London, June 27, 1955


If you don't already know it, the Italian pianists are historically the best Liszt's / Thalberg / Alkan interpreters. In an other post I will tell you why and I will introduce you to the great Italian dexterity school, where President is nowadays my teacher/mentor Pr. Francesco Nicolosi of the Thalberg Institute of Naples.


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Apres une lecture de Dante and other piano works 

John Ogdon


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Gould - Schönberg, Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte Op. 41.

Curious but rather good.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, Symphony No. 39. From this nice set.


----------



## 13hm13

Audiophile recording here ...









Bach* - Daniel Taylor (3), Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Jeanne Lamon ‎- Cantatas BWV 54 & 170, Concerto BWV 1060, Suite BWV 1067
Label:
Analekta ‎- AN 2 9878
Format:CD, Album 
Country:Canada
Released:04 Oct 2011

Recorded on March 30th, 31st and April 1st, 2011 at Humbercrest United Church, Toronto.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> If you are a fan of The Rite may I recommend the box below which has 10 recordings covering a wide range of performances from some of the earliest recordings to some fairly recent.
> None of the discs are less than very interesting and some are first class - it does include two recordings by Stravinsky himself.
> 
> View attachment 119304
> View attachment 119305


That does look like a great box! I have been starting to explore different recordings of the Rite, finally, after having stuck with Boulez/Cleveland for quite some time. I've been really into Stravinsky/Columbia lately, and Robert Craft/Philharmonia on Naxos is also starting to grow on me. That Sony box you linked includes a few I've been meaning to check out: Michael Tilson Thomas, Ozawa/Chicago, Bernstein/London, and Stokowski/Philadelphia (was that the first ever recording?)

Current listening:









Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.5 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I think now that I've been really into Mahler for a couple months, I'm starting to enjoy and understand Shostakovich's symphonies a bit more. I think this may be the best one of the few I've heard. Bernstein is a great interpreter here too.


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Previn.
I really rate this cycle from Previn - one of the most consistently fine sets.


----------



## 13hm13

Modern music haters stay away (I'm okay with it !!) ....







Penderecki & Lutosławski: String Quartets

Hyperion goodness in spades.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches asks:
Stokowski/Philadelphia (was that the first ever recording?)

No. Pierre Monteux who conducted the premier recorded it with the Orchestre Symphonique de Paris a year earlier on 4 78's that was a few months before Stravinsky's first recording with the wondefully named Walther Straram Concerts Orchestra, both of these recordings were about a year before Stokowski.


----------



## flamencosketches

13hm13 said:


> Modern music haters stay away (I'm okay with it !!) ....
> View attachment 119312
> 
> Penderecki & Lutosławski: String Quartets
> 
> Hyperion goodness in spades.


Beautiful album artwork! I'm familiar with neither Penderecki nor Lutosławski, nor any other Polish composer of their generation other than Górecki. Anyway, sometimes great album artwork is all it takes for me to gain interest in music I might otherwise have no idea about. I'll have to look into this disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> That does look like a great box! I have been starting to explore different recordings of the Rite, finally, after having stuck with Boulez/Cleveland for quite some time. I've been really into Stravinsky/Columbia lately, and Robert Craft/Philharmonia on Naxos is also starting to grow on me. That Sony box you linked includes a few I've been meaning to check out: Michael Tilson Thomas, Ozawa/Chicago, Bernstein/London, and Stokowski/Philadelphia (was that the first ever recording?)
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 119310
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.5 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I think now that I've been really into Mahler for a couple months, I'm starting to enjoy and understand Shostakovich's symphonies a bit more. I think this may be the best one of the few I've heard. Bernstein is a great interpreter here too.


And now onto the 9th. What a contrast. This opening movement is playfully almost Haydnesque. Reminiscent in this sense of Prokofiev's 1st. Unsure what I think of it yet, but there are some nicely colorful passages. I certainly like it more than the last time I heard it; I don't think I had heard much Haydn at that point in my life.


----------



## pmsummer

¿Que es Classical?










MISHIMA
_Film Music_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
Michael Reisman - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## millionrainbows

This arrived in the mail, I bid $3 for it. Solo flute all the way.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn symphonies 6-8: Ernst Märzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovitch No. 8 from this new set. Exceptional clarity, articulation, rhythmic precision. Every line is heard clearly. Excellent recording, no tubbiness or mushiness.


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovitch No. 8 from this new set. Exceptional clarity, articulation, rhythmic precision. Every line is heard clearly. Excellent recording, no tubbiness or mushiness.


I find that true of the entire Pacifica DSCH cycle. It has become my go-to set.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## D Smith

KenOC said:


> I find that true of the entire Pacifica DSCH cycle. It has become my go-to set.


Mine too. Listening to quartets 13, 14, 15!


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovitch No. 8 from this new set. Exceptional clarity, articulation, rhythmic precision. Every line is heard clearly. Excellent recording, no tubbiness or mushiness.
> 
> View attachment 119319
> View attachment 119320


This is definitely on my list. I can feel a minor Shostakovich kick coming on. 

I really enjoyed the 9th symphony, much, much more than I did the last time I heard it. I think the variety among the movements from the playful Allegro to the plangency of the two slow movements, and the anxious scherzo, had kind of struck me as a feeling of disjointedness, but now I see it as a lot more than that. It's like the emotional rollercoaster of a Mahler symphony compressed into a 25 minute symphony (and filtered through a heavily mid-century Soviet lens). I will be returning to that one again.

Now playing:









Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No.1 in C major, opus 49. Beethoven Quartet. Loving this big "box" set of historical DSCH recordings so far.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Current listening:


----------



## pmsummer

FUNERAL SENTENCES
_Musique funèbre pour la Reine Mary_
*Henry Purcell*
Collegium Vocale
Philippe Herreweghe - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> That does look like a great box! I have been starting to explore different recordings of the Rite, finally, after having stuck with Boulez/Cleveland for quite some time. I've been really into Stravinsky/Columbia lately, and Robert Craft/Philharmonia on Naxos is also starting to grow on me. That Sony box you linked includes a few I've been meaning to check out: Michael Tilson Thomas, Ozawa/Chicago, Bernstein/London, and Stokowski/Philadelphia (was that the first ever recording?)
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 119310
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.5 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I think now that I've been really into Mahler for a couple months, I'm starting to enjoy and understand Shostakovich's symphonies a bit more. I think this may be the best one of the few I've heard. Bernstein is a great interpreter here too.


Have you heard the recording from Simon Rattle with the Berliner Philharmoniker,it is one of the very best imo.


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2 in F. Cluytens Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise Shostakovich (Piano)

Recorded in 1958 and just remarkable. The orchestra huffs and puffs to keep up with the Master. And succeeds : )


----------



## 13hm13

Taneyev - Orchestral Works - Thomas Sanderling

Listen to just the "Overture to Oresteia" to get your feet wet...














Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915) - Symphonic Works:
Overture to Oresteia, op.6
Oresteia, Act III: Entr'acte
Adagio in C major
Overture on a Russian Theme
Cantata on Pushkin's "Exegi Monumentum" *
Canzona +
Overture in D minor

Stanislav Jankovsky - clarinet +
Novosibirsk State Philharmonic Choir *
Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Sanderling - conductor


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> I really enjoyed the 9th symphony, much, much more than I did the last time I heard it. I think the variety among the movements from the playful Allegro to the plangency of the two slow movements, and the anxious scherzo, had kind of struck me as a feeling of disjointedness, but now I see it as a lot more than that. It's like the emotional rollercoaster of a Mahler symphony compressed into a 25 minute symphony (and filtered through a heavily mid-century Soviet lens). I will be returning to that one again.


Unfortunately, Shostakovich produced his 9th Symphony at the conclusion of WWII, in which 20 million Soviet citizens died. The powers that be were expecting a mighty hymn of praise to the Motherland's victory, and in fact DSCH said he was going to provide just that.

He didn't. Speaking of the first movement of the 9th, it was said to be degraded, "the whistling of a Yankee sergeant." It was criticized for its triviality, even in the US. Shostakovich was fired from his professorship at the conservatory, most of his music was banned, and he found himself on short rations.

It was during this period that he started sleeping (or so he said) on the landing outside his apartment, so that his family wouldn't be disturbed when the NKVD came to take him away. He wrote some of his best music between then and 1953, when Stalin died. But it was written "for the desk drawer" and did not appear until his rehabilitation in the early 1950s.


----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork! I'm familiar with neither Penderecki nor Lutosławski, nor any other Polish composer of their generation other than Górecki. Anyway, sometimes great album artwork is all it takes for me to gain interest in music I might otherwise have no idea about. I'll have to look into this disc.


I like them both.


----------



## haydnguy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This just came in the mail. My day just got better.
> 
> View attachment 119283


I have this one too. I can't remember but it seems like part of it was recorded around the time that Berlin was being bombed. Maybe the night before. I can't remember exactly. It might be in the notes.


----------



## JosefinaHW

N, Porpora, "Alto Giove" _Polifemo_ Franco Fagioli and Bach Consort Wien






or just the link:


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> *You are CORRECT! This one is beautiful!* I was never close to contemporary music, I'm still on the surface of it, but this one is very emotional and kept from the very beginning my interest on. Thanks a lot for the analysis and the introductory video, my friend!


What does this mean?? *She is among the few composers signed to major labels under their own names, and the first such woman on Decca's roster.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This, but in the 10-CD set, Fricsay Perfectionist.


----------



## 13hm13

Khachaturian*, Taneyev*, David Oistrakh* ‎- Violin Concerto / Suite De Concert
Label:EMI Classics ‎- 0946 3 61570 2 3
Series:Great Recordings Of The Century -
Format:CD, Compilation, Remastered, Mono, Stereo


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I have enjoyed several of his records. I'm not sure what the objections are (I must have missed them).


It's a matter of taste I'm sure.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> If you don't already know it, the Italian pianists are historically the best Liszt's / Thalberg / Alkan interpreters. In an other post I will tell you why and I will introduce you to the great Italian dexterity school, where President is nowadays my teacher/mentor Pr. Francesco Nicolosi of the Thalberg Institute of Naples.


I would like to know this Dimace. I love Liszt.


----------



## Duncan

*Lise Davidsen sings Wagner and Strauss*

*Lise Davidsen (soprano)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m5GeN9WWrICGiuwGh4DtdJQozW9WaXRkQ


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Feldman, Indeterminate Music.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Nice analysis!
> 
> Arnold became famous, as the first composer used the atonal system. This means that he doesn't use a tone key and every score actually is written in C. I tried some times his piano works with Pollini (the scores look like quite classical as structures) but I didn't unterstand the whole image, which is necessity for the serious listener or music scholar. I'm afraid that I must start from the beginning of his creation (early works) if I want to gain something useful and progressively move to late compositions. This requires, of course, a lot of time and my attention. I'm very happy because among us are people who not only understand such a music but also are in the position to make a good analysis of it, as our fellow member and friend. Such posts give me motivation to explore new things and to learn more music.


Dimace, wasn't there a Russian composer who independently came up with an atonal-like system around the same time? Roslavets or someone like that. I can't remember.


----------



## Itullian

Hangin' out with the Wihan.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss & Respighi: Violin Sonatas

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin), Krystian Zimerman (piano).


----------



## Boychev

Lontano, Linda Hirst, Odaline de la Martinez: Pierre Boulez, "Le marteau sans maître" (1995)

Really enjoying it, sounds playful and mysterious, makes me think of some of the more out there piano pieces by Debussy if that comparison makes any sense. I'm not sure if I'm approaching it correctly, the way the piece seems to unfold to me is through the organization of pitches, like a pure interplay between the different instruments, and somehow they're interweaved with each other so that each line sounds surprising.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening - French baroque opera


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> ¿Que es Classical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISHIMA
> _Film Music_
> *Philip Glass*
> Kronos Quartet
> A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
> Michael Reisman - conductor
> 
> _Nonesuch_


MISHIMA!!!!!!! :guitar: :devil:


----------



## chill782002

haydnguy said:


> I have this one too. I can't remember but it seems like part of it was recorded around the time that Berlin was being bombed. Maybe the night before. I can't remember exactly. It might be in the notes.


I also have this set and, from memory, this performance was recorded in 1951 with the NDR Sinfonieorchester. However, as a bonus, the last movement of a 1945 performance with the Berliner Philharmoniker is included, sadly all that survives of that recording. I assume this is the one you're referring to, a jawdropping rendition. If only we had the rest...


----------



## Malx

A day off work starts with something peaceful:
Josquin des Pres, Missa La sol fa re mi - The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.


----------



## 13hm13

Super sound quality of late 70's Decca ...







Scriabin* - Ashkenazy*, Maazel*, London Philharmonic Orchestra*, Cleveland Orchestra* ‎- Le Poème De L'Extase / Piano Concerto / Prometheus
Label:London (Decca) Records ‎- 417 252-2
Format:CD, Compilation, Remastered 
Country:US/UK
Released:1989
℗ 1971, 1979 The Decca Record Company Limited
© 1987 The Decca Record Company Limited
Made in Holland.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Dimace, wasn't there a Russian composer who independently came up with an atonal-like system around the same time? Roslavets or someone like that. I can't remember.


You must be speaking of Scriabin.

Now playing:









Robert Schumann: Kreisleriania. Martha Argerich.


----------



## Marinera

Olivier Baumont - harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra
Massenet: Eau courante/ Eau dormante/ Papillons blancs/Papillons noirs/ Toccata/ Valse folle
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/ Piano Concerto in G major

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Messiaen: Turangalîla Symphon*y
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Peter Donohoe (piano)
*
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), John Mitchinson (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone)*

*Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Thomas Allen (baritone)*

*Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
*


----------



## Malx

Disc one from this set:









Inspired by another thread I also listened to a number of performances of Ravel's 'Pavane pour une infante defunte' on spotify and was quite taken by the variety of interpretations.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hector Berlioz: Les Troyens. Colin Davis, Covent Gardens Chorus ans Orchestra. I don't know anything about the plot, but the music is excellent so far.


----------



## Flutter

flamencosketches said:


> Hector Berlioz: Les Troyens. Colin Davis, Covent Gardens Chorus ans Orchestra. I don't know anything about the plot, but the music is excellent so far.


Ah, Berlioz! I don't listen to him often but I can affirm that he doesn't have a single bad work.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Hector Berlioz: Les Troyens. Colin Davis, Covent Gardens Chorus ans Orchestra. I don't know anything about the plot, but the music is excellent so far.


You are in good company for the next four hours.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy & Triple Concerto

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Malx said:


> If you are a fan of The Rite may I recommend the box below which has 10 recordings covering a wide range of performances from some of the earliest recordings to some fairly recent.
> None of the discs are less than very interesting and some are first class - it does include two recordings by Stravinsky himself.
> 
> View attachment 119304
> View attachment 119305


Nice, I'll have to check it out, although I already have the Stravinsky recordings, got the Stravinsky box set a number of years back where he conducts most of his works.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Williams, guitar. The Black Decameron: Music of Leo Brouwer. The first time I heard this piece on the radio, I became an instant fan of Leo Brouwer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119347


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'Estro Armonico

Concertos, Op. 3 Nos. 1-12

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin/director

2015


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Frederick Delius this afternoon.

_A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: William Earnest Henley] (1925):
_A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra: music derived from the opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):



Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):
Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):



Songs of Farewell - cycle of five songs for double mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1930):



_Idyll: Once I passed through a populous city_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra - music derived from the 1902 opera _Margot la Rouge_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1930-32):










_Two Aquarelles_ for strings - music derived from two wordless songs for mixed choir, arr. Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):


----------



## TheGazzardian

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 4 in C, Op. 47
Walter Weller / London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink.


----------



## millionrainbows

IMHO, the gold standard for these particular works by Varese.


----------



## Sonata

*Mahler: Symphony of a Thousand, #8*
Klause Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (Barenboim/Sony)
Holst - Brook Green Suite (Bedford/EMI)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #5 (Slatkin/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Academic Festival Overture

Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## MattB

DITTERSDORF: Sinfonias on Ovid's Metamorphoses, Nos. 4 - 6

Hanspeter Gmür
Failoni Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade. Ormandy/Philadelphia. I hadn't heard this recording in ages so I pulled it out, prompted by the current thread. While the interpretation is fairly standard, I was most impressed by how incredible the orchestra sounded. Gorgeous and sumptuous are two words that come to mind, so worth listening to just for that.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear ladies of taste I.E Mollie John or gentlemen, please allow me to introduce to you my latest listening and it's fabulous here why...Gesualdo Consort doing Carlo Gesualdo liber 1-3 wow book 1 to 3, the lesser know madrigals of the dark prince of death and music magic.This release incredible because I only heard Naxos and brilliant so far of these madrigals done in later day to nowadays, so please pay attention to deprofundis teaching & gospel, buy this at once, imperative order, for your ears, food for your mind, exquisite plater of vocal pattern, and top-notch Italian polyphony await you. Then since it bulimic listener I also purchase Henry Eight compilation of Franco-flemish called: Pierre de la Rue Missa cum lundicate & Motets by Non-Papa, Willaert etc, wow Henry Eight sutch force to reckon whit, Mandryka most hail this one and I truelly acknowledge why too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

*Violin Sonata 1,2 & 3*


----------



## Merl

Currently working my way through Janowski's Bruckner cycle and its a decent (but at times infuriating) set. The first two symphonies are very good but I found #3 a tad dull. I'm up to the 5th now (not listened to it yet). The 4th started off promisingly, with lots of umph and some great playing but petered out towards the end. The sound is very good, the playing is likewise, from the Suisse Romande, but at other times things can get a bit flat due to a certain stiffness from the podium and lack of forward momentum. Looking forward to listening to the 2nd half over the weekend.


----------



## Enthusiast

This afternoon ...


----------



## eljr

Amarcord / Calmus Ensemble
Leipziger Disputation

Release Date: 12th Apr 2019
Genre
Classical


----------



## Itullian

Isn't that a great cover!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll be having a quiet night in so it's Claude Debussy's solo piano and orchestral works part one a little later.

_Danse bohémienne_ (1888):
_Ballade slave_ (1890):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ (1890):
_Valse romantique_ (1890):
_Mazurka_ (c. 1890):
_Rêverie_ (1890):
_Deux arabesques_ (1888 and 1891):
_Nocturne_ (1892):
_Images oubliées_ - two pieces (1894):
_Pour le piano_ - three pieces (1894 and 1901):
_Estampes_ - three pieces (1903):
_D'un cahier d'esquisses_ (c. 1903):
_Morceaux de concours_ (c. 1904):
_L'Isle Joyeuse_ (1904):
_Masques_ (1904):










_Petite suite_ - four pieces for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Henri Büsser (orig. 1886-89 - arr. 1907):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1890 - arr. by 1923):
_Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90):
_Clair de lune_ [_from Suite Bergamasque_] for solo piano - arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. by 1890 - rev. 1905 - arr. c. 1910):
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet - arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1908):
_Printemps_ - 'Suite symphonique', re-orch. by Henri Büsser from the score for piano duet (orig. 1894 - re-orch. by 1913):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ (1894): 
_(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra with finale featuring wordless female choir (1897-99):
_Danse sacrée et danse profane_ for harp and string orchestra (1904):
_La Mer_ (1903-05):


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 9_

Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus
Wilhelm Furtwängler At The Bayreuth Festival 1951 
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth Höngen, Hans Hopf, Otto Edelmann ​


----------



## Malx

Disc 17 of the Boston SO box which contains the works featured on the covers of these two original releases on the one CD:

















Edit:
The performance of the Shostakovich Cello Concerto is stunning, every thread of the orchestration is clear but at the same time the whole soundscape sounds totally convincing - it is a recording I will repeat very soon.

I have to say there are some absolute gems in this box - I have to admit I didn't realise how good the sound the Boston SO created was and indeed I probably underrated Ozawa as a conductor.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> This afternoon ...
> 
> View attachment 119353


with an impressive Flagstad.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not fan of Box Sets and of Debussy. The reason is that the BS (collections) have a tendency to loose value and, as it is well known, I don't like a lot the music of Claude, with whom (like also with Sibelius and Ravel) we have some serious understanding (from my side) problems. But, the moment I found this magnificent set for 30 Euros, I didn't think twice and I bough it. And I can say, despite my dislike, the recordings (18 CDs are all together) *are very good in every aspect.* This means artistically and technically (like sound production) This set is a coproduction of DG and Decca. Two top labels. If you want to have almost everything of the great French composer in one handy set, I can only advise you to buy this.









_Prices from 60 to 110 Euros. (sealed) Used up to 75 Euros. Please add significantly high shipping costs (from abroad). The set is quite heavy and thick. _


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

*Vol.2*


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> I'm not fan of Box Sets and of Debussy. The reason is that the BS (collections) have a tendency to loose value and, as it is well known, I don't like a lot the music of Claude, with whom (like also with Sibelius and Ravel) we have some serious understanding (from my side) problems. But, the moment I found this magnificent set for 30 Euros, I didn't think twice and I bough it. And I can say, despite my dislike, the recordings (18 CDs are all together) *are very good in every aspect.* This means artistically and technically (like sound production) This set is a coproduction of DG and Decca. Two top labels. If you want to have almost everything of the great French composer in one handy set, I can only advise you to buy this.
> 
> View attachment 119356
> 
> 
> _Prices from 60 to 110 Euros. (sealed) Used up to 75 Euros. Please add significantly high shipping costs (from abroad). The set is quite heavy and thick. _


I purchased this collection for less than 50 euros










https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...debussy-debussy-complete-works-dpJAFM0IJS3NC/


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the car:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> I purchased this collection for less than 50 euros
> 
> https://www.dodax.nl/nl-nl/muziek-c...debussy-debussy-complete-works-dpJAFM0IJS3NC/


Very good buy also. The prices are something relative. Every day are coming new. This product is cheaper in Europe (logically)more expensive in USA and MUCH more expensive in Japan. As a collector I have a middle price. Yesterday, I have seen a LP or CD (I can not remember) which I bough 50 Euros, 1200 USD! Do you really believe that this is the value? We are speaking for recordings not for gold or diamonds. YES, we can have a fatty 200 US in our pockets tomorrow, or, in one month 250, but nothing more. I have paid (very few times indeed) up tp 1000 Euros for a single disk. That was a mistake! What I can wait is again 1000 to 1100 and nothing more. So, like value, I have NOTHING (for my pocket) But a set like this, with 30 euros, could be sold tomorrow 50. This is a good (not only artistically) buy.


----------



## Rambler

*Richard Ayres: NONcertos and others* Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Roland Kluttig on NMC








This disc is a recent purchase. Richard Ayres is a British composer (born in Cornwall) about a decade younger than me. Until I purchased this disc I hadn't heard (to my knowledge) any of his music.

Well it is very colourful, and to my ear appears to be making musical jokes. Perhaps for me too much so. Not sure I want to further acquaint myself with his music.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Very good buy also. The prices are something relative. Every day are coming new. This product is cheaper in Europe (logically)more expensive in USA and MUCH more expensive in Japan. As a collector I have a middle price. Yesterday, I have seen a LP or CD (I can not remember) which I bough 50 Euros, 1200 USD! Do you really believe that this is the value? We are speaking for recordings not for gold or diamonds. YES, we can have a fatty 200 US in our pockets tomorrow, or, in one month 250, but nothing more. I have paid (very few times indeed) up tp 1000 Euros for a single disk. That was a mistake! What I can wait is again 1000 to 1100 and nothing more. So, like value, I have NOTHING (for my pocket) But a set like this, with 30 euros, could be sold tomorrow 50. This is a good (not only artistically) buy.


Those people are in the first place collectors,a few years ago I bought a set for 50 euros,now you have to pay a least 200 up to 600.
If you want it you have to pay for it,another thing is that you can buy a reissue quite cheap and a lot of money for the first edition.
I like first editions within reasonable prices
I just purchased a CD that I couldn't find for less than 80 euros and finally found it for 7 euros in very good condition so to be patient is a matter of a sound mind.
We all have the right to be stupid lets leave it to that.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Polonaises Op.26,OP.40.OP.44,OP.53 & OP.61


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## eljr




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"_

Wiener Philharmoniker
Simon Rattle conducting
Alfred Brendel pianist​


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rambler

*Robert Aldridge: Elmer Gantry* on Naxos








An American opera from 2007, based on the novel by Sinclair Lewis. The novel is a send up of the populist American 'Evangelical' churches in the early twentieth century. I am somewhat familiar with this world as I was brought up going to rather similar evangelical churches in England, fifty years later.

Musically this is a rather old fashioned, very American opera. Pleasing if not earth shattering.


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Romeo & Juliet - Julia Hamari, Jose van Dam, Jean Dupouy, New England Conservatory Chorus, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
(Quartet for the End of Time)
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Midsummer Night's Dream Incidental Music*


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn, Piano Music (Feltsman)


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.

A truly wonderful Symphony in a fantastic performance. The final Adagio is one of the most sublime pieces of music I have ever heard, I know this may be heresy to some but I am tempted to just play the last movement on its own.









Next - something a little lighter in texture, I rather like this disc - no big names just good music making:

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 14 K449 - Edna Stern, Orchestre de chambre d'Auvergne, Arie van Beek.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 21 'Waldstein' - Friedrich Gulda.

One of my favourite recordings of what is possibly my favourite Beethoven piano sonata - Gulda is far from mainstream in his performance he is fiery, articulate and makes the piece sound not only of its time but also modern. A super recording.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119369


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Allegro appassionato in C sharp minor (version for piano and orchestra)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Marc Soustrot, conductor
Romain Descharmes, piano

2017


----------



## starthrower

Exotic and beautiful piece performed by the Louisville Orchestra, 1958.


----------



## haydnguy

*Rameau*

Disk 10

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Joe B




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119374


*Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov*

Overture and Suites from the Operas

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

recorded 1984, digitally remastered compilation 2006


----------



## 13hm13

The Joseph Marx PC is a KNOCKOUT!!









Joseph Marx - Romantic Piano Concerto; Castelli Romani

Joseph MARX (1882-1964)

The Piano Concertos

Romantisches Klavierkonzert (Romantic Piano Concerto) (1919-20)
Castelli Romani for piano and orchestra (1929-30)

David Lively (piano)
Bochum Symphony Orchestra

Steven Sloane

rec. Erholungshaus der Bayer Industry Services, Leverkusen, Germany, 13-17 Jan 2004.

(looking fwd to hearing the hyperion release as well)


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

6 Solo Sonatas & Partitas

Viktoria Mullova, violin

CD1:

Sonata No. 1 in G Minor BWV1001
Partita No. 1 in B Minor BW1002
Sonata No. 2 in A Minor BWV1003

CD2:

Partita No. 2 in D Minor BWv1004
Sonata No. 3 in C Major BWV1005
Partita No. 3 in E Major BWV1006


----------



## Joe B

Gerhard Weinberger leading the Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## JosefinaHW

Almost anything by Franco Fagioli (not ready to move on to Handel yet):






or just the link


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti played by Christian Zacharias
disc 1


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and the Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Christoph Eschenbach (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: 4 String Sonatas

Camerata Bern, Thomas Füri


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Merl

More symphonies this morning (surprise surprise). I paid buttons for this set and its paid me back already. Lovely readings.


----------



## 13hm13

Time for some Robert Fuchs ...

























From Wikipedia:



> Robert Fuchs (15 February 1847 - 19 February 1927) was an Austrian composer and music teacher. As Professor of music theory at the Vienna Conservatory, Fuchs taught many notable composers, while he was himself a highly regarded composer in his lifetime.
> [...]
> In his lifetime, his best known works were his five serenades; their popularity was so great that Fuchs acquired the nickname "Serenaden-Fuchs" (roughly, "Serenader Fox"). The serenades have been recorded by the Cologne Chamber Orchestra under Christian Ludwig for Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Traviata

Joan Sutherland (Violetta), Luciano Pavarotti (Alfredo), Matteo Manuguerra (Giorgio Germont), Della Jones (Flora), Marjon Lambriks (Annina), Alexander Oliver (Gastone), Giorgio Tadeo (Dottore Grenvil), Jonathan Summers (Barone Douphol), John Tomlinson (Marchese d'Obigny)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## 13hm13

Okay, so, Naxos created some very nice cover art for Robert Fuchs (see post above) .... but what happened to the cover (ugly!!) of the other Fuchs ...









Kenneth Fuchs (b. 1986) - An American Place - Eventide - Out of the Dark
A very INTERESTING album by the American composer ... I haven't delved into his other Naxos/LSO stuff yet.


----------



## Malx

Via Spotify an old warhorse played by a rising star:
Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Khatia Buniatishvili, Czech PO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa brevis in F by Mozart, written in June 1774. His employer, archbishop Colloredo wasn't fond of long compositions, and Mozart wasn't so happy it seems from what I've read. Colloredo wasn't so happy neither...


----------



## Enthusiast

Henze is being mentioned in another thread. His piece on this is quite fun as is the rest of the disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boyce*

Sonata 1,3,5 & 7


----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky.


----------



## canouro

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: The Complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras*

CD 4-6 : Bachianas 1-9

_Sato Moughalian, Jean Louis Steuerman, Donna Brown, Nigel Shore
Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Roberto Minczuk, Naomi Munakata_


----------



## Malx

Again using Spotify this time to check out a composer I know little about. I ended up playing both pieces on this album - it seems that Julian Anderson may well be someone worthy of further investigation.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - solo piano and orchestral works part two for a little later this afternoon.

_Suite bergamasque_ [second version] - four pieces (1905):
_Images_ books one and two - six pieces (1905 and 1907):
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces (1906-08):
_Hommage a Haydn_ (1909):
_Le petit negre_ (1910):
_La plus que lente_ (1910):
_Preludes_ book one - twelve pieces (1910):










_Children's Corner_ - six pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. 1906-08 - arr. 1911):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano - arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1911):
_La plus que lente_ for solo piano - arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1910 - arr. 1912): 
_La Cathédrale engloutie_ [from _Préludes_ book one] for solo piano - arr. for orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. 1910 - arr. by 1930):
_Le martyre de saint Sébastien_ - symphonic fragments arr. by André Caplet from the incidental music for the play by Gabriele D'Annunzio (orig. 1911 - arr. ????):


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Two recordings of Mozart's Symphony No 27.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1* 
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 *
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Joe B

Lorin Maazel leading the Cleveland Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Don Juan":


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano).


----------



## sonance

earlier:
John Kinsella: Hommage
- Symphony no. 9
- Hommage à Clarence
- Nocturne for cello and string orchestra
- Elegy for strings
- Prelude and Toccata for string orchestra
Irish Chamber Orchestra/Andrew Gourlay (resp. Anthony Marwood for "Prelude and Toccata") (ico)










and:
John Kinsella: Cello Concerto (coupled with cello concertos by Shostakovich and Garrido-Lecca)
Carlos Prieto, cello; Orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa/Carlos Miguel Prieto (urtext)










now (first listen):
Vytautas Barkauskas: Sun
- Sun (for string orchestra)
- Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra
- Symphony no. 5
- Konzertstück für Orchester no. 2
Yuri Bashmet, viola; Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra/Robertas Šervenikas (resp. Juozas Domarkas for "Konzertstück") (avie)


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Again using Spotify this time to check out a composer I know little about. I ended up playing both pieces on this album - it seems that Julian Anderson may well be someone worthy of further investigation.
> 
> View attachment 119393


I like quite a lot of Anderson's music and love Heaven is Shy of Earth ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.5 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I can't imagine it gets much better than this recording, but I have recently obtained Mravinsky with the Leningrad PO and will have to compare that one. Mvavinsky is a master interpreter with Shostakovich's music but the audio quality is about as bad as I'm willing to take for great music.


----------



## Andolink

*André Campra*: _Requiem Mass_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I decided to hear an opera! The first this year I think. I'm still checking out Mozart's pieces 1773-1777. This one was premiered 23rd April 1775.


----------



## Joe B

James De Preist leading the Helsinki Philharmonic in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday Symphony is Mozart 27. Krips is a little old school but full of life and although the sound is different, he approach is not so different from Pinnock's. Harnoncourt is surprisingly affectionate.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119412


*Felix Mendelssohn*

The Complete String Quartets

Pacifica Quartet

2005


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## millionrainbows

The Romantic Piano Concerto Vol. 4 - Anton Arensky (1861-1906); Sergei Bortkiewicz (1877-1952); BBC Scottish Symphony, Stephen Coombs, piano


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Carmina Burana*

CD 1


----------



## canouro

*Ginastera - Popol Vuh: The Mayan Creation *

Estancia, Op. 8 (extended suite)
Suite de danzas criollas (Suite of Native Dances), Op. 15 (orchestrated by Shimon Cohen)
Panambí, Op. 1 (extended suite)
Ollantay, Op. 17
Popol Vuh: The Mayan Creation, Op. 44

_London Symphony Orchestra / Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra / BBC National Orchestra of Wales 
Gisèle Ben-Dor _


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture in G (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Trio in G, K.564 (Abbrgg/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #82 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Because of the current thread on Suk. This was a free download from Naxos. Good music.


----------



## Andolink

*François Couperin*: _Pièces de violes_ (1728)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos etc.

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra- Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I would also listen to this, a fine work that I revisit rarely.


----------



## canouro

*Gustav Holst ‎- The Planets, St Paul's Suite*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Groves


----------



## Bourdon

*Sousa*

I have a weakness for marching music, not that I listen to it a lot, but every now and then I can really enjoy it.
I have two CD's with Sousa marches played by the "Band of HM Royal Marines" (EMI) and recently saw this CD passing by and I became curious.
It is excellent.


----------



## Normida

Mozart - Missa In C Major 'Credo' K.257


__
https://soundcloud.com/ibrahim-alsalih%2Fmozart-missa-in-c-major-credo-k257


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphony No. 27. Bohm/Berlin. For Saturday Symphony. This is an excellent set and frequently played. I also put on Symphonies 29 (one of the best recordings of this, IMO) and 35 to continue the Mozart afternoon. Recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Anton Bruckner - Symphonie Nr. 8 C-Moll (Originalfassung)*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Die Walkure Act I - Berlin PO, Karajan


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my favourite three Mahler 7s (one of the others is also by Gielen!):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Wagner, Die Walkure Act I - Berlin PO, Karajan
> 
> View attachment 119427


When I saw this cover I thought I would check the price. It seems to be an incredible bargain!


----------



## Bourdon

Down to earth after some Sousa

*Xenakis*

Charisma
Mikka
Mists
Keren
Keqrops
Oophoa
O-Mega


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Wagner, Die Walkure Act I - Berlin PO, Karajan
> 
> View attachment 119427


fasten your seat belts....:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch, conducting

Vinyl Lp, RCA
Mono, 1957

From the Liner Notes:

The First Symphony bespeaks a Brahms unrevealed in his personal life - a sensitive artist capable of tender poetry and deep sentiment. It also bespeaks tremendous ambition, pertinacity, unsparing selectivity. Unfortunately, the public of his time, sometimes including his friends as well as his enemies, were obtuse to the dramatic thrust and sweep, the glowing thematic beauties of this Symphony, perceiving them dimly if at all. The First Symphony in particular was long considered to be "intellectual," "remote," "repellent," something best avoided. It was not until the present century that eloquent performances by discerning conductors cleared away the obscuring fogs of misapprehension and disclosed the glorious four as among the true treasures of enjoyable music.

Perhaps, after all, Schumann did well to hold up a lofty goal to the young Johannes, Brahms could not have been more strongly spurred to meet the requirement. The fallacy which attributes "genius" to "infinite pains" (usually an axiom for listless beginners) was probably not a fallacy in this case. No symphony was ever built with more painstaking and thorough application. John N. Burk


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYAL
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
*Ensemble Alcatraz*
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorale in Walter Piston's "Psalm and Prayer of David":


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra in George Gershwin's "An American in Paris":


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> When I saw this cover I thought I would check the price. It seems to be an incredible bargain!


I dived in when I realised this set has been remastered, frankly I didn't need another ring but at the price..........


----------



## Alfacharger

A Gosta Nystroem symphony weekend.


----------



## Alfacharger

Also a film score :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

BWV 49 "Ich gehund suche mit Verlangen"
BWV 43 "Gott Fähret auf mit Jauchzen"
BWC 39 "Brich dem hungrigen dein Brot"
BWV 43 "Gott Fähret auf mit Jauchzen"(appendix)


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich ‎- Soundtrack From Tony Palmer's Film Testimony
TP-CD145, CD, Compilation, UK, 02 Mar 2009.


----------



## Itullian

1 & 6


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte. Perrson, Brower, Plachetka, Villazon, Erdmann, Nezet-Seguin/ Chamber Orchestra of Europe. I decided to stick with Mozart after Saturday Symphony and listened to Cosi in a very good, if a touch bland recording by Nezet-Seguin. This won't replace Bohm but it's very well recorded and sung and a nice enough listen. I particularly liked Rolando Villazon and Angela Brower and especially the orchestra which was terrific. A good alternate Cosi.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*

CD 4-5
Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-Flat Major, Op. 31 No. 3 "La chasse"
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-Flat Major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata No. 27 in E Minor, Op. 90
Piano Sonata No. 9 in E Major, Op. 14
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 27 No. 2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A Major, Op. 101

_Annie Fischer _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Hilde Rössl-Majdan 
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus*

Another piece I haven't heard in some time.

My favourite recording remains Klaus Tennstedts live concert performance recorded and released on the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

That said, this would still be a top 3 Recording for me personally.


----------



## Rambler

*Piotr Anderszewski - Unquiet Traveller* Blu-ray on ideale audience







An interesting film about the pianist Piotr Anderszewski.


----------



## Dimace

Before a couple of months I noticed a Dvorak's ''epidemy'' in our community. Symphonic circles after Symphonic circles. I was ready to write something, but I forgot it... Today, listening the Cech I remembered it again! What happens with his *Piano Concerto, (op.33)* my friends? So much love for his symphonies, but nothing for his concert?

Ok! Let us have a first look at it.* An OK composition, which imitates Beethoven's 1st concerto* (especially in the 1st movement) but nowhere in the near with the Greatest. I have always a Brahmsian Symphonies (sic) feeling, when I listen to it: It is OK, but it is going nowhere. It has good moments, but the mediocre ones are more. It lies heavily to the 2nd slow, lyrical movement to musically survive and offers very few good moments for the finale. Of course, to be honest with you, it I better than the 4th concerto of Rachmaninov, the 2nd of my Master (quite small for Liszt's standards...) or the 2nd of Piotr. I suggest to give it a go. I'm sure that most of you will find it very satisfactory.

The recording I suggest maybe will require some investment, but is the best. For your safety, I will give you also the YT video with this recording, to make first your mind and not crying for the 50 or more USD you will pay for this CD.






And here is the recording. (don't pay the 150 or 200 they are asking for this one! Max 100 IF it is SUPER MINT).









*Rudolf is a good pianist.* I have NOTHING else with him (as far as know this moment) but from this one sounds GOOD. (from the guys, many times we preview here, much better...) Saint Louis SO very romantic, I could say. Enjoy!


----------



## Malx

Die Walkure Act II


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Concerto No. 2, in B-Flat, Op. 83_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting
Emil Gilels, pianist
János Starker, cellist

Vinyl Lp, RCA
Mono, 1958

From the Liner Notes:

This is truly a king among concertos, the Second Piano Concerto of Brahms. Longer perhaps than any other, it covers a vast range of mood, from serene majesty and fiery exuberance to the soaring midnight poetry of the slow movement with the ravishing theme that was later to flower into full lyricism in the song, Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer. It has been said that in traversing the distance from the First to the Second Piano Concerto Brahms went from adolescence to manhood. One prefers to say he went from manhood to godhood.

What a divine harvest of beauty and feeling is offered here! Nowhere else has Brahms been quite so lavish of splendors, yet so sure of his way. The concerto is like magnified chamber music in which piano and orchestra are subtly integrated in a luminous texture of almost foreordained logic. It is epic in breadth and scale, yet never portentous; it has grandeur, but not pomp; it is profound, but not darkly tragic. Louis Biancolli


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 8*

I rarely listen to this set, because I don't like the sound of Bilson's fortepiano. Maybe I'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Friedrich Gulda, piano

CD5

Piano Sonata in D major Op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata in G major Op. 31 No. 1
Piano Sonata in D minor Op. 31 No. 2 "Sturm"

CD6

Piano Sonata in E flat major Op. 31 No. 3
Piano Sonata in G minor Op. 49 No. 1
Piano Sonata in G major Op. 49 No. 2
Piano Sonata in C major Op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata in F major Op. 54


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---



















https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91gXYKgrz2L._SX522_.jpg[/img}

[img]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/611skwlRH-L.jpg


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## Andolink

*André Campra*: _Mass and Motets_


----------



## 13hm13

Clementi - Piano Works - Stefan Irmer (Vol.2)









Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - Piano works (Vol.2):
Sonata in A major, op.50 no.1
Sonata in D minor, op.50 no.2
Sonata in G minor, op.50 no.3 "Didone abbandonata"

Stefan Irmer - piano


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel - Für Alina_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov - violin
Sergev Bezrodny - piano
Alexander Malter - piano
Dietmar Schwalke - cello
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## 13hm13

Divertimento is exciting, and a good recording to boot ...









Malcolm Arnold ‎- Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 5; Divertimento; Solitaire
Label:Classico 
Series:The British Symphonic Collection - Vol. 6
Format:CD, Compilation, Reissue 
Country:Europe
Released:1998


----------



## senza sordino

I felt like listening to some early music.

Music from the time of the Crusades, from Spotify









John Dunstable, from Spotify









Under the Greenwood Tree, from my collection of CDs. Music inspired by the story of Robin Hood from the 1200s to 1600s









Jordi Savall Elizabethan Consort Music 









Lawes Consort music for viols, lutes and theorbos. Lawes died in the English Civil War fighting for the Royalists


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Clarinet Quintet In B-Minor
_
The Budapest String Quartet
w/ David Oppenheim, clarinetist

Columbia Masterworks
Vinyl Stereo Lp, 1961

From the Liner Notes:

The "family tree" of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet has not many branches but it is tall and imposing. Its roots and trunk are Mozart. Beethoven constitutes a lesser appendage, and there are offshoots, too, of Weber, Schubert and Schumann. But it is the spirit of Mozart that hovers over Brahms work and, mingling with the spirit of Brahms himself, imparts to it its special autumnal beauty.

Mozart's masterpieces inspired the form of Weber's charmingly giddy Clarinet Quintet, as well as later examples by Max Reger and Arthur Bliss, but in Brahms it inspired substance as well as form. This is not to accuse Brahms of being derivative. Rather, there is in Brahms a consciousness of working in a great tradition. Without ever ceasing to reflect Johannes Brahms as a man and musician and at a late stage in his career, the Quintet is still a tribute and an evocation. David Johnson


----------



## deprofundis

I have a recent phasis episode of me getting into Baroque era more serieous & tedieous, therefore and foremost uttermost enterring tonight Baroque whit two Teuthonic behemoths iene Teleman and iene Mozart: chorals recital quite moving captivating, very fluid rendition it sip like a 15 yrs Glenn Fiddich, yap this mean syrups and sweet.Have a good night, no need for two mutch Baroque but once in a while.I escape renaissance lore to Baroque or futuristic to what ever dimensions in space and time, deprofundis time warp, Einstein was wright about time travel?


----------



## 13hm13

J.S.Bach - Reconstructed Concertos - Berliner Barock Solisten (2002 Koch, Live recording)









Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) - reconstructed concertos:
Concerto in D major for 3 Violins, Strings and B.C. - reconstructed after BWV 1064
Concerto in G minor for Violin, Strings and B.C. - reconstructed after BWV 1056
Concerto in D major for Viola, Strings and B.C. - reconstructed after BWV 169, 49 & 1053
Concerto in C minor for Oboe, Violin, Strings and B.C. - reconstructed after BWV 1060

Rainer Kussmaul - violin
Aleksandar Ivić - violin
Bernhard Forck - violin
Wolfram Christ - viola
Albrecht Mayer - oboe
Berliner Barock Solisten [on period instruments]
Rainer Kussmaul - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Concertos, Nos. 2 & 3

Scottisch Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> ALINA
> _Spiegel im Spiegel - Für Alina_
> *Arvo Pärt*
> Vladimir Spivakov - violin
> Sergev Bezrodny - piano
> Alexander Malter - piano
> Dietmar Schwalke - cello
> _
> ECM New Series_


This one looks VERY promising and even more interesting. I would like to exploit it. The Donizetti's opera with this title was very good. There is a story here. Historically and personally. Any more info is welcome!


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand), etc.

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Op.20 Nos - 1 -6

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Die Walkure Act III - BPO Karajan.

I am warming to this set, I would describe it as Wagner licht. Karajan has the full BPO at his disposal but achieves an almost chamber like feel at times, the singers are not traditional Wagnerian voices - lighter and less forceful. I can see how some Wagner lovers may find this approach strange but it is working for me.
Solti's technicolour recording it is not - don't get me wrong I love the Solti/Culshaw approach but Karajans vision is equally valid.
It is similar in a way to Berglunds COE recordings of the Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Wagner, Die Walkure Act III - BPO Karajan.
> 
> I am warming to this set, I would describe it as Wagner licht. Karajan has the full BPO at his disposal but achieves an almost chamber like feel at times, the singers are not traditional Wagnerian voices - lighter and less forceful. I can see how some Wagner lovers may find this approach strange but it is working for me.
> Solti's technicolour recording it is not - don't get me wrong I love the Solti/Culshaw approach but *Karajans vision is equally valid.*
> It is similar in a way to Berglunds COE recordings of the Brahms Symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 119457


I really like listening to these recordings,they are indeed beautiful,more inviting were Solti is more in your face.
For me are these Karajan recordings easier to listen to.
I have also the Solti Ring and I like them both.


----------



## Jacck

*Strozzi: Virtuosissima Compositrice*
Cappella Mediterranea








amazing music


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Violin concerto no. 1 by Mozart, maybe written in 1773.


----------



## Joe B

*Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:*










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## Merl

Ironing and listening to this excellent disc. Another charity shop cracker that cost me 50p (along with his 2nd and 4th) Not Sawallisch but super versions.


----------



## 13hm13

Super Denon recording, as usual. And my favorite RV 580 of any I've heard ...







Vivaldi*, I Solisti Italiani ‎- 5 Concerti
Label: Denon ‎- C37-7401-EX
Format:CD, Album, Stereo 
Country:Japan
Released:Mar 1985
A PCM Digital Recording.
Made (recorded) in Japan.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No.6 and Overture Egmond .

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Violin concerto
Tapiola
Finlandia


----------



## Malx

Two Symphonies inspired by other threads via Spotify:

Ernst Toch, Symphony No 6 - Berlin RSO, Alun Francis.
A first listen and I was impressed, I must try somemore by this composer.

Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - COE, Berglund.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last night I climbed the Alps with Herbie ... . The view was great.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & The Meeting of the Volga and the Don

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## millionrainbows

I really like this CD. Helene Grimaud is fantastic as usual, Esa-Pekka Salonen is daring as usual, the program is a blend of modern and classic which never bores. The "Choral Fantasy" op. 80 is like a mini-Ninth prototype.









She reminds me of Richard Gere in this photo, don't you think?


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Sousa*
> 
> I have a weakness for marching music, not that I listen to it a lot, but every now and then I can really enjoy it.
> I have two CD's with Sousa marches played by the "Band of HM Royal Marines" (EMI) and recently saw this CD passing by and I became curious.
> It is excellent.


It's going for only $45.97 on Amazon, too.


----------



## Andolink

*Egon Wellesz*: _Symphony No. 2, Op. 65_ (1947-48)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Opera Arias; from Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Die Zauberflöte, Così fan tutte, Le nozze di Figaro,

Don Giovanni, La clemenza di Tito & Zaide

Kathleen Battle

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, James Levine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart piano concerto no. 6 with Ronald Brautigam/Kölner Akademie & Michael Alexander Willens. Diving into Mozart these days! This one was written in January 1776.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - third and final instalment of his solo piano and orchestral works this afternoon.

_Preludes_ book two - twelve pieces (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ (1914):
_Élégie_ (1915):
_Page d'album_ [_Pièce pour l'œuvre du Vêtement du blesse_] (1915): 
_12 Études_ (1915):










_Images_ book three - three pieces for orchestra (1905-12):
_Khamma_ - ballet, arr. for orchestra from the piano score by Charles Koechlin (orig. 1910-12 - arr. c. 1912):
_La Boîte à joujoux_ - 'ballet pour enfants' for piano, arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy and posthumously completed by André Caplet (orig. 1913 - arr. by 1919):
_Jeux_ - 'poème dansé' for orchestra (1912-13): 
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1914 - arr. by 1915):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

first listen:

Pehr Henrik Nordgren: As in a Dream
- Concerto no. 3 for cello and string orchestra
- As in a Dream for cello and 19 strings
- Concerto for viola, double bass and chamber orchestra
Marko Ylönen, cello; Lilli Maijala, viola; Olivier Thiery, double bass; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas (alba)










Afterwards I'll continue with his late string quartets nos. 10 and 11 (performed by the Tempera Quartet). I remember that some years ago I felt very intrigued by them.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119471


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Tiburtina Ensemble

2015

The ensemble from Prague includes nine female voices, a Gothic harp, a Romanesque harp, and a dulce melos. The 15 pieces are beautifully performed.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Sousa*
> 
> I have a weakness for marching music, not that I listen to it a lot, but every now and then I can really enjoy it.
> I have two CD's with Sousa marches played by the "Band of HM Royal Marines" (EMI) and recently saw this CD passing by and I became curious.
> It is excellent.


I listened to this over the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Vasks

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "Clori, Dorino e Amore" (Biondi/Virgin)
Albinoni - Concerto a cinque, Op. 5, No. 8 (Standage/Chandos)
Croce - Two Madrigals from "Mascarate piacevoli ridicolose per il carnevale" (I Fagiolini/Chandos)
Barsanti - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 1 (Auser Musici/Tactus)
Gesauldo - 4 Selections from "Madrigals, Book 3" (Christie/Harmonia Mundi)
Facco, Concerto, Op. 1, No. 2 (L'arte Dell'arco/DHM)*


----------



## eljr

millionrainbows said:


> It's going for only $45.97 on Amazon, too.


I'll sell you my copy for only $45. :devil:


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz - The Complete Stereo Collection (Remastered)*

*Quintet For Piano, 2 Violins, Viola And Cello No.2 In A Major, Op.81*
*
Composed By - Antonín Dvořák
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Piano - Jacob Lateiner
Viola - Joseph De Pasquale
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Quintet For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And Cello No.3 In C Major, K 515*
*Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Virginia Majewski, William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Quintet For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And Cello No.4 In G Minor, K 516*
*Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Virginia Majewski, William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Quintet For 2 Violins, Viola And 2 Cellos In C Major, D 956*
*Composed By - Franz Schubert
Cello - Gabor Rejto, Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Fantasie and Fugue in C Minor, BWX 537

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## Itullian

This is an amazing cd.
All the Paganini caprices arranged for string quartet!
And the playing is just awesome!


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> It's going for only $45.97 on Amazon, too.


I bought it for 3 euro (mint),shipment 4,coming from Austria.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nothing! I only listened to Mozart the last 5 days (and deathmetal in the car)...Will find something modern soon


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I listened to this over the Memorial Day weekend.


The recordings of the Marines are very fine too,they are played with a tight rhythm and a typical casual British swing wich I like a lot.
The one on Nimbus is very fine wich is a good thing because this genre is not longer popular.Mozart wrote also very fine marches.


----------



## cougarjuno

A wonderful recording of this magnificent work.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully played.
First class DDD sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*English Consort & Keyboard Music*


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 5 & 6 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for some _a cappella_ choral works tonight.

_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] op.14 [Text: from the Finnish folk poetry collection _Kanteletar_] (1894):
_Kuutamolla_ [_In The Moonlight_] WoO [Text: Aino Suonio] (1898):
_Isänmaalle_ [_To the Fatherland_] for mixed choir - arr. for male choir WoO [Text: Paavo Cajander] (orig. 1900 -arr. 1908):
_Six Songs_ op.18 [Texts: _Kanteletar_/_Kalevala_/Aleksis Kivi] (1893-1901):
_Veljeni vierailla mailla_ [_My Brothers Far Away_] WoO [Text: Juhani Aho] (1904):
_Hymnus_ op.21 [Text: Fridolf Gustafsson] (1896):
_Five Songs_ op.84 [Texts: Gustav Fröding/Bertel Gripenberg/Jonathan Reuter] (1914-17):
_Jääkärimarssi_ [_Jäger March_] op.91a [Text: Heikki Nurmio] (1917):
_Fridolins dårskap_ [_Fridolin's Madness_] WoO [Text: Erik Axel Karlfeldt] (1917):
_Jone havsfärd_ [_Jonah's Sea Journey_] WoO [Text: Gustaf Fröding] (1918):
_Ute hörs stormen_ [_Out There a Storm_] WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Brusande rusar en våg_ [_Roaring a Wave Rushes_] WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Likhet_ [_Likeness_] WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1922):
_Two Songs_ op.108 [Texts: Larin Kyösti] (1925):
_Finlandia-hymni_ - originally _Finlandia_ for orchestra op.26, arr. for male choir op.26bis [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1941):



_Orání_ [_Ploughing_] JW4/1 [Text: folk sources] (1873):
_Láska opravdivá_ [_True Love_] JW4/8 [Text: folk sources] (1876):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ [_Four Male Voice Choruses_] JW4/17 [Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ _Three Male Voice Choruses_ JW4/19 [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/folk sources] (1888):
_Což ta naše bříza_ [_Our Birch Tree_] JW4/22 [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):
_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ [_Four Moravian male voice choruses_] JW4/28 [Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/folk sources] (1900 and 1906):
_Vínek_ [_The Garland_] HW4/31 (by 1906):
_Kantor Halfar_ [_Teacher Halfar_] JW4/33 [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ JW4/35 [Text: Petr Bezruč] (by 1907):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ [_Seventy Thousand_] JW4/36 [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1912):
_Perina_ [_The Featherbed_] JW4/38 [Text: folk sources] (1914):
_The Czech Legion_ [_Česká legie_] JW4/42 [Text: Antonín Horák] (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ [_The Wandering Madman_] JW4/43 [Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):


----------



## Bourdon

*Albéniz*

CD 4


----------



## Enthusiast

Interesting. I thought I had to hear Simone Young's Bruckner so dialed up her 7th on Spotify. Hers is a lyrical approach and is often quite beautiful. I liked it a lot but had a feeling that there were occasions in the performance where things became a little automatic before she picked up the thread again. A pleasure to listen to, though, so it will be easy to give it another spin.









Then I had the idea of revisiting this symphony from my Furtwangler CDs. For a very short while it just sounded like a more old fashioned approach but not intrinsically better than Young. But with Furtwangler amazing this happen! The music can suddenly catch fire or he can make a detail so much more telling! This was not a fair comparison but was a reminder that Furtwangler can take me to places that few can. This is greatness. The sound for this set is really remarkably good, too.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in C Minor, Op.41, G.519

Johannes Gortiski leading the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2 of this wonderful set.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> Disc 2 of this wonderful set.


Very serious composer and even more serious pianist, the Australian. Martin, is a great virtuoso. HAMMER SET this one for one of the greatest piano performers of the West World. BRAVO Itulian!


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg & Sibelius, Violin Concertos - Hilary Hahn, Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

A very fine disc.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Serenade op. 24 by Schoenberg. I never liked him as much as Berg and Webern. Still feel that way. I'll listen to it all anyway. One thing I often notice in performances of modern music, especially my instrument guitar, is that the performers tone quality has a different esthetic. I wish people could be as careful with their tone as they are in romantic repertory. It might be a way to get noticed in the ensemble, or that they are struggling with technique or reading the music...


----------



## eljr

Maki Namekawa
Philip Glass: Mishima

Release Date September 7, 2018
Duration44:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording Location
Lafferentz


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 3 by Schönberg. I like this! Asasello quartet playing (who are they?).


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa
Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass

Release Date March 10, 2015
Duration02:30:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Variations for Orchestra op. 31 by Schönberg. Now I like him a lot  Guess I just didn't like that Serenade op. 24 for some reason...


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Bach
Excellent remaster


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth & The Comedy of Change* London Sinfonietta & BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus with Susan Bickley(mezzo-soprano) conducted by Oliver Knussen on Ondine








This disc arrived in the post yesterday. It becomes the third disc of Julian Anderson's music in my collection. Another contemporary British composer a decade younger than me.

The Comedy of Change is for a chamber ensemble of 12 players.

Heaven is Shy of Earth is for mezzo-soprano, chorus and orchestra.

Missing from my collection is any music composed by the late Oliver Knussen. I really should remedy that!


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Motetten*
BWV 225, 229, 227, 230, 228, 226

Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Malx

A disc not pulled down from the shelves for a good few years, but having been spending some time with the Boston SO recently I decide to give another spin:

R Strauss, Don Quixote - Yo-Yo Ma, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa
Tchaikovsky: The Complete Solo Piano Works

Release Date March 22, 2019
Duration11:05:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard

Disc 1


----------



## Rambler

*Kalevi Aho: Trombome Concerto & Trumpet Concerto* Antwerp Symphony Orchestra conducted by Martyn Brabbins with Jorgen Van Rijen (trombone) and Alain De Rudder (trumpet) on BIS








Another contemporary composer - this time Finnish (and this time older than me!). Very virtuosic concertos.


----------



## Malx

After seeing Enthusiast's earlier post I sought out the Furtwangler Bruckner set he mentioned on Spotify.

I played the seventh Symphony and was impressed, no, more than that, I was was almost overwhelmed by the performance - Furtwangler simply seemed to make this Symphony flow as one overarching piece of music rather than four seperate movements.
The recording is far from perfect - there are some flubs and the sound is of its time, but the hard fact is these things didn't matter.

This 1951 Cairo performance may even be better than the Pristine Audio Berlin recording with the Berlin PO from 1949, although if my memory serves me correctly the Pristine sound quality is a little better.









I must dig out the Pristine recording when time permits.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








96/24 FLAC


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## millionrainbows

Serenade op. 24


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Serenade op. 24
> 
> View attachment 119497


I will never give a like for Arnold's music. (lying between friends is unacceptable)
I will ALWAYS give 1000 likes for Rudolf. HUGE pianist, HUGE artist, HUGE teacher, HUGE personality, HUGE EVERYTHING! MYTHOS!


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Valentina Lisitsa
> Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass
> 
> Release Date March 10, 2015
> Duration02:30:57
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Keyboard


I follow Valentina, since her beginning in YT. We are friends in FB, I met her in London, where I went for her recital. She is a very talented pianist and she has the most beautiful hands for the piano. She is solely a romantic pianist. Period. She knows this, I know this, everyone knows this. As long she stays away from the Greatest, Schubert, etc. she can make miracles. Philip is a difficult composer. He requires accuracy. But is also very romantic. I don't have this one (I will hit it) but I'm FFFFing convinced that Valentina can play Glass very well. (keep your hands down, Valentina. The big movements are not for every composer and definitely not for the piano music of Glass) Well done here! I found something new! Thanks!


----------



## Rambler

*Alessandro Appignani: The Last Bard* Alessandro Appignani (piano) & Quartetto d'archi di Tarina on Brilliant Classics















Yet another contemporary composer (and pianist) - this time Italian. This disc of chamber music is attractive - of an almost overly simplistic nature at times. Sometimes of a jazzy feel. I quite like it - for a change.


----------



## Joe B

Jeff Atmajian leading The Studio Orchestra and The Cantus Ensemble in a performance of Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## canouro

*Biber - Missa Salisburgensis *

Bartholomäo Riedl: Fanfara
Heinrich Biber: Motet- Plaudite Tympana, à 53
Heinrich Biber: Battalia, à 10 
Heinrich Biber: Sonata Sancti Polycarpi, à 9 
Heinrich Biber: Missa Salisburgensis, à 53

_Jordi Savall, Le Concert Des nations, Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Schönberg before bedtime. Piano concerto with Barenboim & the Wieners


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Currently:

Johannes Brahms: String Sextets Op.18 in B flat major and Op.36 in G major 
The Amadeus Quartet, Cecil Aronowitz (Viola 2) and William Pleeth (Cello 2)

Previously:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Various String Quartets 
The Amadeus Quartet (The Amadeus Quartets Audite Mozart Collection)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: The String Quintets**
The Amadeus Quartet and Cecil Aronowitz (Viola 2)*

Over the last week I have been listening to The Amadeus Quartet performing various String Quartets and Quintets by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart the latter with Cecil Aronowitz. I have the Quintets on CD but I streamed the Quartets.

I am really hooked on the Amadeus Quartet and their fellow collaborators - their Beethoven Cycle has been my preferred Cycle for a while and their Mozart seems just as rewarding. I will be purchasing their recordings of Mozart's String Quartets - as soon as I can decide between the DG set or the Audite Collection (incomplete, Mono but superb interpretations and performances). I own the Hagen Quartet Cycle and enjoy it but I think I prefer the Amadeus Quartet from what I have heard.

On to my current listening, the Amadeus Quartet with Cecil Aronowitz and William Pleeth - continues to shine as they do in the music of Mozart and Beethoven. Fantastic performances and recordings.


----------



## xankl

I've recently found quite a lot of Rattle's work to be enjoyable and this is an example.


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20. Doric String Quartet. I listened to all six of the sun quartets today on this fantastic album. The Doric uses vibrato very sparingly to great effect and is really expressive in their approach, while being precise at the same time. A really excellent album and highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Pelleas CD, with three different versions.


----------



## flamencosketches

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Some more Schönberg before bedtime. Piano concerto with Barenboim & the Wieners


Glad you came around on Schönberg! He is one of the greats of his time IMO.

@MillionRainbows, it looks like that CD, with the Serenade and the Chamber Symphony, can be had for cheap. But I can't find much information on the performers. Who is involved other than Rudolf Serkin?


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel - Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Glad you came around on Schönberg! He is one of the greats of his time IMO.
> 
> @MillionRainbows, it looks like that CD, with the Serenade and the Chamber Symphony, can be had for cheap. But I can't find much information on the performers. Who is involved other than Rudolf Serkin?


Rudolf Serkin was one of the senior founders of the Marlboro Festival, but he is not on this recording.

Violinist Jaime Laredo is on the Serenade, and it's conducted by Leon Kirchner. Those are the two I recognize.


----------



## canouro

*Buxtehude ‎- Sacred Cantatas*
Emma Kirkby, Suzie LeBlanc, Peter Harvey 
The Purcell Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphonies 28, 29, 34*
Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden

Itullian talked me into checking out the 28-41 symphony set from Davis and Dresden. So far, the performances are similar to or slightly better than the best recordings I've heard for these three symphonies. 34 is an amazing Mozart symphony, and I highly recommend it to anybody.


----------



## flamencosketches

View attachment 119508


Claude Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75. Werner Haas. He is a great pianist and I'm glad I decided to take a chance on this CD with no background knowledge.



bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Symphonies 28, 29, 34*
> Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Itullian talked me into checking out the 28-41 symphony set from Davis and Dresden. So far, the performances are similar to or slightly better than the best recordings I've heard for these three symphonies. 34 is an amazing Mozart symphony, and I highly recommend it to anybody.


I hadn't heard of that set, but that sounds really good. I'm a big fan of what I've heard of Colin Davis and the Dresden Staatskapelle, but I haven't heard either's Mozart.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119509


*Charles Gounod*

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier, conductor

2019


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday... and as always I must hear Bach... if only a bit. Today I'm listening to works I haven't heard for some time: the concertos for 2, 3, & 4 keyboards.


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
Seldom Sene Recorder Quintet
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Joe B

I'm listening to individual songs of Eriks Esenvalds:

*"Long Road" and "A drop in the ocean" from this disc*










*"Ubi caritas", "O salutaris hostia", and "Only in sleep" from this disc*


----------



## pmsummer

Dimace said:


> This one looks VERY promising and even more interesting. I would like to exploit it. The Donizetti's opera with this title was very good. There is a story here. Historically and personally. Any more info is welcome!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Für_Alina

http://www.curatormagazine.com/brian-gillikin/the-complete-beauty-of-arvo-parts-fur-alina/


----------



## Joe B

Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Russian National Orchestra and Moscow Synodal Choir in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119514


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2
Capriccio brilliant

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## WVdave

Handel: Water Music (Complete) 
Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic
Columbia ‎- M33436, Vinyl, LP, US, 1975.


----------



## 13hm13

Early 20th Century romanticism -- one of my fave periods ... from obscure Austrian composer ...









Siegmund von Hausegger / WDR Rundfunkchor Köln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Ari Rasilainen ‎- Natursymphonie
Label:
cpo ‎- 777 237-2
Format:
SACD, Hybrid, Album 
Country:Germany
Released:2008
Genre:Classical
Style:Romantic


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Some 20th Cent. Swedish modernism here .... a refreshing break from tonality ...









Karl-Birger Blomdahl ‎- Sisyphos / Chamber Concerto / Facettes / Trio
Label:Swedish Society Discofil ‎- SCD 1037
Format:CD, Album 
Country:Sweden
Released:1988
Genre:Classical, Stage & Screen
Style:Modern, Contemporary

Companies, etc.
Recorded At - Kungl. Musikaliska Akademien
Recorded At - Kingsway Hall
Credits
Artwork By [Design] - Frank Hedman
Composed By - Karl-Birger Blomdahl
Liner Notes - Calle Friedner
Photography - Enar Merkel Rydberg
Producer - Hans Peter Kempe (tracks: 5 to 8)
Producer [Re-issue On Cd] - Frank Hedman
Notes
Sisyphos (1954) choreographic suite for orchestra. Only two parts represented on this recording. Recorded at the Royal Opera, Stockholm, June 18, 1979.
Chamber Concerto (1954) for piano, woodwind and percussion. Recorded at Kingsway Hall, London, February 1965.
Symphony No. 3 "Facettes" (1950) concists of five parts: Largamente - Tranquillo, ma fluento, Prestissimo - Allegro, molto deciso e ritmico - Largamente. Recorded at the Royal Academy of Music, Stockholm, February 2, 1958.
Trio (1955) for clarinet, cello and piano. Recorded at Börssalen, Stockholm, March 15, 1957.

With a 4-page booklet with notes in English and Swedish.
(P) 1979, 1965, 1958, 1957
(C) 1988 Grammofon AB Electra, Stockholm


----------



## Biwa

Paul Hindemith:

Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Nobilissima Visione (Suite)
Concert Music for Strings and Brass, Op. 50 'Boston Symphony'

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Marek Janowski (conductor)


----------



## KenOC

Some odd music on the radio. Checked and it seems to be the Sunday night LA Phil concert, available for streaming all week. The piece is the world premier of John (I assume Coolidge) Adams' new work,_ Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?_ Yuja Wang is playing the piano part!

Anyway, just sayin'. You can check it out all week at the KUSC page.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56,/Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Biwa said:


> View attachment 119518
> 
> 
> Paul Hindemith:
> 
> Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
> Nobilissima Visione (Suite)
> Concert Music for Strings and Brass, Op. 50 'Boston Symphony'
> 
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
> Marek Janowski (conductor)


Haven't tried this recording of Symphonic Meta - probably one of my favorite pieces of all time. My favorite recording remains Sawallisch with Vienna, but I have a CD of Blomstedt with San Francisco I haven't given a spin yet.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56,/Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
> 
> David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell.


*Nice one!* (The length of my message is too short so I will lengthen it to 15 characters).


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> *Nice one!* (The length of my message is too short so I will lengthen it to 15 characters).


I still have the original recording by the Beethoven concerto on vinyl, unplayable, completely worn out. 
( The cover still intact though)


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> I still have the original recording by the Beethoven concerto on vinyl, unplayable, completely worn out.
> ( The cover still intact though)


*On my list.*  (What is this about character length? Oh well. I hope this does the trick.


----------



## haydnguy

*Milhaud*

Symphonies 1 & 4

RSO Basel
Alun Francis


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## MusicSybarite

These quintets are a refreshing alternative to his string quartets. The Op. 4 is nice, mellifluous, pleasant, but the meat of the CD is undoubtedly the Op. 29. What a great work! It should be more known by everybody. It has the right ingredients to enjoy it: energy, lyricism, witty passages, and a sort of innovative writing for the time.


----------



## KenOC

MusicSybarite said:


> These quintets are a refreshing alternative to his string quartets. The Op. 4 is nice, mellifluous, pleasant, but the meat of the CD is undoubtedly the Op. 29. What a great work! It should be more known by everybody. It has the right ingredients to enjoy it: energy, lyricism, witty passages, and a sort of innovative writing for the time.


Beethoven's quintets are a bit difficult to sort out. "The String Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 4, was composed by Ludwig van Beethoven in 1795. It was adapted from his Octet in E-flat major, Op. 103*, which, despite its high opus number, was in fact composed by Beethoven in 1792/1793 but was published only in 1837, ten years after the composer's death." (Wiki) It's a great improvement on the Octet and well worth getting to know.

But the Op. 29 quintet was probably the best Ludwig wrote. It's *almost* a middle-period work, though it remains somewhat obscure for whatever reason.

*The Octet probably remains more popular, due to its novel instrumentation. But the quintet arrangement in Op. 4 is probably a step up, musically.


----------



## Rogerx

Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot & other French ballet music

Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet/ Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65/Berlioz: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## haydnguy

*Milhaud*

Symphonies 2 & 3 Te Deum

RSO Basel
Alun Francis


----------



## 13hm13

Albinoni* · Marcello* · Geminiani* · Scarlatti* · Locatelli* · Vivaldi* - Jean-Claude Malgoire · Le Florilegium Musicum De Paris* · I Solisti Veneti · Claudio Scimone ‎- Baroque In Italy









Sony Classical ‎- SBK 46 547 (1991) CD

Back cover info:
Consists of previously released material.
Digitally remastered.
℗ 1966 tracks 4 to 6, 10 to 12, 16 to 19 / 1974 tracks 1 to 3, 7 to 9, 13 to 15, 20 to 22 Sony Music Entertainment Inc.
©1991 Sony Classical GmbH.
Manufactured in Austria.
Printed in Holland/Imprimé en Hollande.


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane, Op. 20

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (Heliane), René Pape (Porter), Nicolai Gedda (Blind Judge), Martin Petzold (Young Man), Hartmut Welker (Ruler), John de Haan (Stranger)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, John Mauceri.


----------



## 13hm13

Eleven minutes of great fun here ...






Antonio Vivaldi: Recorder Concerto RV 443 / Maurice Steger, Cappella Gabetta
Recorded live at Classiques! in Riehen


----------



## chill782002

Borodin - Symphony No 1

Andrew Davis / Toronto Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Claude Debussy - music for piano duet/two pianos, songs and chamber works this afternoon.

_Petite suite_ for piano duet (1886-89):
_Marche ecossaise_ for piano duet (1891):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra - arr. for two pianos by Claude Debussy (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):
_Fêtes_ from _(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra - arr. for two pianos by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1897-99 - arr. by 1909):
_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):










22 songs, including:

_Fêtes galantes_ set I - three songs [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_Fêtes galantes_ set II - three songs [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1904): 
_Le Promenoir des deux amants_ - three songs [Texts: Tristan l'Hermite] (1904-10):










String Quartet in G-minor (1910):










Piano Trio in G (1880):
_Intermezzo_ for cello and piano (1882):
_Nocturne_ for cello and piano (1882):
_Petite pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10):
_Rapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (1901-11):
Cello Sonata (1915):
Violin Sonata (1916-17):


----------



## flamencosketches

^That Gerard Souzay record is great. And that piano chamber music looks pretty worthwhile too. It's a shame that Debussy never wrote two chamber pieces for the same ensemble, as it's hard to get them compiled on one disc.









Anton Webern: Quartet, op. 22. Robert Marcellus, Daniel Majeske, Charles Rosen, Abraham Weinstein.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> ^That Gerard Souzay record is great. And that piano chamber music looks pretty worthwhile too. _It's a shame that Debussy never wrote two chamber pieces for the same ensemble_, as it's hard to get them compiled on one disc.


A bigger pity, I think, is that Debussy didn't live to compose his final three sonatas for various instruments to complete his intended series of six.


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89/ Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46/ Haydn: Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)/ Liszt: Adelaïde de Beethoven, S466a (First Version)
Sasaki: Sacrifice/ Say: Black Earth for piano solo/ Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 8 in E flat major, D568

First Prize Winner Hamamatsu International Piano Competition 2018

Can Çakmur (piano).


----------



## Marinera

Yesterday I had nearly an all Glass' music day

_Aguas Da Amazonia _ performed by MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kristjan Jarvi 
_Mishima _
_Satyagraha_ - Acts 2 & 3
_Akhnaten_ - From Act 1 - Funeral of Amenhotep III; The Coronation of Akhnaten
_Glass_ / Amy Dickson

Now finishing Jordi Savall's Pro Pacem


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> A bigger pity, I think, is that Debussy didn't live to compose his final three sonatas for various instruments to complete his intended series of six.


Agreed! The sonata for harpsichord, oboe and horn would have been fascinating. A damn shame he died in the midst of that project.


----------



## andrzejmakal

------------


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119530


*Edward Elgar*

Enigma Variations
Serenade for Strings
Cockaigne (In London Town)
Chanson de Matin
Original finale to Enigma Variations

Hallé
Mark Elder, director

recorded 2002


----------



## millionrainbows

From the cover art, one would assume that Donald Martino is "breathing the air of another planet," and one might be right.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hugo Wolf*


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Rogue's Comedy Overture (Handley/Lyrita)
Bowen - Four Pieces for Two Pianos, Op. 90 (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Lloyd - Symphony #10 (composer/Albany)*


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Sarah Willis (french horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Milan Lajcik.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

5th symphony ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

De Eroica Variations

I really like these variations and played so well by Gilels


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 4*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## sbmonty

I read on another thread, Kraus is sometimes referred to as "the Swedish Mozart". I became curious.


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13 +
Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12

Alexandre Kantorow, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Marinera

sbmonty said:


> I read on another thread, Kraus is sometimes referred to as "the Swedish Mozart". I became curious.


Also, there's François Devienne - 'the French Mozart'. I like all Mozarts :lol:


----------



## Marinera

In no particular order movements from Satyagraha and Akhnaten


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Sonata in D Major*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Appassionata
Hammerklavier


----------



## Enthusiast

I think these are probably my preferred Saint-Saens piano concerto recordings. I listened to 4 and 5.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Belcea quartet playing Webern, Berg & Schönberg. That was awesome!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I think these are probably my preferred Saint-Saens piano concerto recordings. I listened to 4 and 5.
> 
> View attachment 119539


I just got Rogé and Dutoit's complète set of these. They're so good! Unfortunately, I learned of the horrific allegations against Dutoit shortly after buying it, and I'm less inclined to listen now. I may need to find another recording. Damn shame as he's a great conductor.

@Manx, how is Schiff's Mozart sonata set?


----------



## Jacck

*Berlioz - Te Deum Op. 22*
Sir Thomas Beecham

this is a monster composed for 3000 musicians


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I just got Rogé and Dutoit's complète set of these. They're so good! Unfortunately, I learned of the horrific allegations against Dutoit shortly after buying it, and I'm less inclined to listen now. I may need to find another recording. Damn shame as he's a great conductor.
> 
> @Manx, how is Schiff's Mozart sonata set?


I generally try to avoid musicians who have misbehaved in ways that hurt others so I know what you mean. But once you have it there is less to gain from avoiding it! Dutoit was one of Martha Argerich's husbands and she seemed to like him well enough to play (piano) with him after they were divorced so that might be _something _in his favour. The Malikova set is a good one but I also have Hough with Oramo, which is many people's favourite.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> I just got Rogé and Dutoit's complète set of these. They're so good! Unfortunately, I learned of the horrific allegations against Dutoit shortly after buying it, and I'm less inclined to listen now. I may need to find another recording. Damn shame as he's a great conductor.


Until he is proven guilty by court, I would take no allegations seriously. 
https://slippedisc.com/2018/11/bombshell-montreal-clears-charles-dutoit-of-sexual-harassment/
https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...t-allegations-against-dutoit-inconclusive-osm
but the damage has been done. He was fired, people do not buy his works etc. Guilty by allegation.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was needing something of substance and this was still on the table ... so Bartok's quartets 2 and 4.


----------



## Malx

Via Spotify:
Schumann, Symphony No 4 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Thielemann.


----------



## Malx

Next up from the Boston Box is this disc:









I didn't really get Ives before giving this disc a listen and I still don't. My first encounter with Symphony No 4 - I found the second movement extremely difficult listening.
Of the pieces on the disc Central Park in the Dark is the only one I would replay.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alfred Brendel playing Schumann. For me he was the first real romantic composer, but that might also be Chopin...


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

*A relaxed Mozart,but vibrating and full of energy *

Symphony 40 & 41
"Eine Kleine Nachtmusik " A lovely serenade :angel:

Wiener Symphoniker


----------



## canouro

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Sinfonia Melodica*

Overture, for 2 oboes, violin, strings & continuo in C minor (fragment of lost suite), TWV 55:c4
Concerto for violin, strings & continuo in E major, TWV 51:E3
Concerto for oboe, strings & continuo in D minor (incomplete), TWV 51:d2
Concerto ripieno (Sonata), for strings & continuo in E flat major, TWV 43:Es1
Concerto for 2 violins, strings & continuo in A major, TWV 52:A2
Sinfonia melodica, suite for 2 oboes, strings & continuo in D major, TWV 50:2

_Berliner Barock Solisten / Rainer Kussmaul / Albrecht Mayer_


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
A very decent performance in wonderful sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various vocal/choral works tonight, concluding in the morning.

_Hospodine!_ [_Lord Have Mercy_] cantata for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, brass, harp and organ [Text: Czech liturgy] JW3/5 (1896):
_Otče náš_ [_Our Father_] - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and organ JW4/29 [Text: Biblical sources] (1901 - rev. 1906):
_Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ [_Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga_] - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and piano JW4/30 [Text: Maria Veveritsa] (1903-04):
_Na Soláni Čarták_ [_Čarták on the Soláň_] - cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra JW3/7 [Text: Maximilián Kunert] (1911 - rev. 1920):
_Věčné evangelium_ [_The Eternal Gospel_] - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra JW3/9 [Text: Jaroslav Vrchlický] (1914):










42 selections from the collection _Moravská lidová poesie v písních_ [_Moravian Folk Poetry in Songs_] - 53 songs for voice and piano JW5/2 (1892-1901):



_Zápisník zmizelého_ [_The Diary of One Who Disappeared_] - song cycle for alto, tenor, three female voices and piano JW5/12 [Texts: Ozef Kalda] (1917-20):
_Mša glagolskaja_ [_Glagolitic Mass_] for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, double mixed choir, orchestra and organ JW3/9 [Text: Slavonic liturgy] (1926-27):


----------



## Malx

Via Spotify - Inspired by Bourdon's post #29826
Mozart, Symphonies Nos 40 & 41.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> I just got Rogé and Dutoit's complète set of these. They're so good! Unfortunately, I learned of the horrific allegations against Dutoit shortly after buying it, and I'm less inclined to listen now. I may need to find another recording. Damn shame as he's a great conductor.





Enthusiast said:


> I generally try to avoid musicians who have misbehaved in ways that hurt others so I know what you mean. But once you have it there is less to gain from avoiding it!


The Montreal Symphony Orchestra/ Orchestre symphonique de Montréal and all the other ensembles conducted by Dutoit are composed of professional musicians who have dedicated their lives to playing the music that you are listening to and you are doing them and their families a tremendous disservice by avoiding their recordings. They have harmed no one and caused injury to none and thus neither merit nor deserve being shunned as a consequence of the actions of their conductor.

Listen to the orchestra and ignore the conductor... that's what most of the musicians do already...


----------



## 13hm13

Some French baroque in this excellent Naxos recording ...








François Couperin - Mikko Perkola, Aapo Häkkinen ‎- Suites For Viola Da Gamba (27e Ordre De Clavecin)

Label:Naxos ‎- 8.570944
Format:CD 
Released:2013


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 4*
BWV 199, 165, 185, 163

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kreisleriana by Schumann, played by Martha Argerich <3 There was she finished.


----------



## StrE3ss

Rontgen: Piano Concertos 2 & 4
Par Matthias Kirschnereit

Good listen !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Boris Giltburg playing Davidsbündlertänze by Schumann.


----------



## Dimace

The last five days I was working like the slaves in Romanian Galey. :lol: Like this I earned the wright for a couple of days in Warsaw, a city with nice culture, nice buildings and significant history, not only in music but generally speaking. As a tribute to this great city and generally to Poland, which gave us many great composers and performers, I'm coming to you today with a double CD set of mega rarity and importance. A set which is (almost) the holy grail between the collectors, when the discussion comes to Chopin Nocturnes. *Jan Smeterlin and F. Chopin Nocturnes from Philips ''The early years", performed in 1955 and recorded in 1994. * Smeterlin doesn't play Nocturnes! I want to make this clear. He is playing what Chopin dreamed as the alter ego of them. He is moving beyond every known performer in piano history and creates "Smeterlin's Nocturnes" It is something no one after the great Polish managed to imitate or to reach. NO ONE! The Polish soul to its best. The Frederic rebirth, the apotheosis of the romantic piano. A new journey for the human senses.









Prices... What can I say. Everything in mint condition around 200 USD is a good price. For a sealed one pay without hesitation up to 350 or 400 USD. (I have it sealed, unsealed and reissued... They are money in the bank).

*For your convenience:*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...=028943896726&qid=1559600970&s=gateway&sr=8-1 (USA)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...=028943896726&qid=1559600332&s=gateway&sr=8-1 (Europe)

Enjoy and we will be together the day after tomorrow, maybe with some new polish CDS...


----------



## haydnguy

*Milhaud*

Symphonies 10,11,12

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel
Alun Francis, conductor


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight folks, I'm entering the world of Lully grand motets vol 1-3 on Naxos.
Since I have listen to some Telemann recently and discover the joy of early baroque choral recitals, so the next logical step after discovering early German baroque was trough French baroque, therefore Lully, his motets foremost, remind me of J.s Bach that would come up later on, for the format and chromatism, the pallet of colors seem the same.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119551


*George Frideric Handel*

Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Concerto grosse in A minor

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, director and harpsichord

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Ian Bostridge, tenor
Polish Radio Choir

2018


----------



## flamencosketches

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.10 in E minor. Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Damn good symphony! Quite a good performance too, especially enjoyed the 2nd movement, and this 4th is off to a good start. One complaint, or more so a comment, is that this orchestra seems to have a very thick string section. It all sounds like one monolithic instrument. Other than that, Mr. Shipway seems to be quite a gifted conductor. I don't know anything about him, and not much information is to be found online. One thing I remember is that his name was frequently mentioned in the "a••hole conductors" thread not too long ago :lol:



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kreisleriana by Schumann, played by Martha Argerich <3 There was she finished.


I've been listening to her Kreisleriana a lot lately, often first thing in the morning. Very good stuff. She is my favorite living pianist. I just got Claudio Arrau's CD with Carnaval, Kinderszenen, and Waldszenen. I've been eyeing that Giltburg CD with Davidsbündlertänze, the one on Naxos. I like what I've heard of that work, and what little I've heard of the pianist.


----------



## Colin M

Brahms Symphony No. 3 in FM von Karajan Berlin

I realized I have been stuck on Symphonies by many numbered 1 and 5 recently. I will change it up. Beautiful strings once we all get past lift off in the first dozen bars. I don’t consider him a Beethoven want to be. I consider him the bridge to modernism that simply missed him by fifty years.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia opus 1, and now 6 Pieces for Orchestra opus 6. I am dumfounded by how different this account is from both Karajan/Berlin and Boulez/London. Sinopoli seems to put the 6 Pieces more in the tradition of Berg and early Schoenberg, but somehow it comes off as even more romantic than either. Pure expressionism in any case, and these Pieces just might be my favorite Webern work (so hard to choose, though!). As for the two earlier pieces, Webern is presented as the long lost heir to Mahler.



Colin M said:


> Brahms Symphony No. 3 in FM von Karajan Berlin
> 
> I realized I have been stuck on Symphonies by many numbered 1 and 5 recently. I will change it up. Beautiful strings once we all get past lift off in the first dozen bars. I don't consider him a Beethoven want to be. I consider him the bridge to modernism that simply missed him by fifty years.


That makes a lot of sense to me too. I don't hear much of Beethoven at all in Brahms. I just bought a CD with Karajan/Berlin doing Brahms' 2nd and 3rd symphonies, a 1960s recording. The 3rd is really good, still haven't heard the 2nd.


----------



## 13hm13

Dimace said:


> View attachment 119550


Very interesting .... and coincidental ... I was just listening to this rare album on that similar Philips series ...

Dutch Masters Cor de Groot Chopin


----------



## flamencosketches

W.A. Mozart: Symphony No.25 in G minor, K.183. I never noticed what a low K number this one had, damn! I know it doesn't exactly have the depth of a later Mozart symphony-the 40th, to cite an obvious example-but this was a pretty advanced work for him at the time, no? Kind of prescient.

Or maybe it's just a really good performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119556


*Joseph Haydn*

The Creation

Handel and Haydn Society
Harry Christophers, director

2015


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Mark Shepherd leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## 13hm13

I like it when a composer delays the intro to the main instrument for a few minutes ... anticipation ... 








Nicolaus Kraft (1778-1853): [Works for Cello and Orchestra]
Concerto No.1 in E minor for Cello and Orchestra, op.3 *
Introduction, Variationen and Rondo for Cello and Orchestra, op.13 +
Polonaise for Cello and Orchestra, op.2 +
Bolero for Cello and Orchestra, op.6 #

Jiří Hošek - cello
Plzeň Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jiří Malát - conductor *
Jiří Štrunc - conductor +
Bohumir Liška - conductor #


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
*Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain*
Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 & Piano Sonatas K281 & K332

Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 in G Major_

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Sir Georg Solti conducting
Sylvia Stahlman, soprano

*Great Ages of Music
Twilight of Romanticism*
Time Life Music, 1984

From the Liner Notes:

Re: The Fourth Symphony

The mood is set at the beginning with a jingling tune produced by a combination of flutes and sleigh bells, which are heard here and there throughout the work. Various other jaunty melodies follow, and in the course of the movement they are worked into an intricate and colorful orchestral fabric.

The second movement is a scherzo titled "Death Strikes Up." Death is often pictured in folklore as a fiddler, and here a solo violin strikes up a quirky, ghostly dance tune. But the movement also has an airy and comforting second theme, as well as two waltzlike sections.

The peaceful third movement, which Mahler considered his best slow movement, begins very slowly in the low strings, punctuated by plucked basses . . surging climax . . . but ends tranquilly.

The song for soprano and orchestra that constitutes the last movement is divided into four stanzas. The soloist sings in a child's voice, the German folk poetry, "The Youth's Magic Horn". The poem paints a child's view of heaven, the most precious of heaven's joy, music . . .


----------



## senza sordino

I am going to spend a few weeks with Russian / Soviet composers.

Part 1

Arensky Paino Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio









Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1, 2 and 5









Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti, an incandescent performance 









Shostakovich Symphonies 1&3. His first symphony is one of my favourite first symphony by any composer, it's great.









Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet, love this music. I saw this ballet live about 20 years ago. I had the chance to perform selections from it 15 years ago, I was in the pit while teenager / young aspiring dancers were on stage. That was fun, but I couldn't see that performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège.

John Neschling


----------



## haydnguy

This is a 2-disk CD set that I would ordinarily skip over without a second glance. It was recommended by a fellow forum member and it is gorgeous. They are folk songs sung by Netania Davrath, soprano. Arranged by Cantaloube Sung in the Auvergne dialect.

Recommended.


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> This is a 2-disk CD set that I would ordinarily skip over without a second glance. It was recommended by a fellow forum member and it is gorgeous. They are folk songs sung by Netania Davrath, soprano. Arranged by Cantaloube Sung in the Auvergne dialect.
> 
> Recommended.
> 
> View attachment 119561


This was one of my mother's favorite LPs. In those days, a decent LP cost about the same as taking the whole family our for dinner at a nice restaurant (and people didn't have a lot of money in those days). So...enjoy!


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 119551
> 
> 
> *George Frideric Handel*
> 
> Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
> Concerto grosse in A minor
> 
> Dunedin Consort
> John Butt, director and harpsichord
> 
> Carolyn Sampson, soprano
> Ian Bostridge, tenor
> Polish Radio Choir
> 
> 2018


RockyIII you must have quite a nice collection. Our tastes run pretty much the same. I think that I have more CD's that I wish that I could take back.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)/ Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)/ Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)


----------



## Merl

More LvB SQs. Nice set.


----------



## NLAdriaan

haydnguy said:


> This is a 2-disk CD set that I would ordinarily skip over without a second glance. It was recommended by a fellow forum member and it is gorgeous. They are folk songs sung by Netania Davrath, soprano. Arranged by Cantaloube Sung in the Auvergne dialect.
> 
> Recommended.
> 
> View attachment 119561


It is indeed an honest folky interpretation. Unless you understand French, it doesn't matter if you hear this music in an awkward dialect.

Personally, I recommend Dawn Upshaw/Kent Nagano, who also recorded the full cycle of Canteloube in a somewhat more distinguished approach, pardon my French.


----------



## Bourdon

*Organ Music in France and Southern Netherlands*

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Jacck

*Fidelio*
Furtwangler


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3-6-7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Duncan

*Christopher Hogwood: The Bach Recordings*

*The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Suite in A minor, BWV818a*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Suite in E flat major, BWV819*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*

*Bach, J S: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4, BWV1066-1069*
*The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## Duncan

*Halévy: La Reine de Chypre*

*Véronique Gens, Cyrille Dubois, Étienne Dupuis
Flemish Radio Choir & Orchestre de chambre de Paris, Hervé Niquet*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm0TKKbgNscwktnuv8l5l6e5FYl1BRTRg


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations / Dávid Szigetvári / Konstantin Wolff
J.S. Bach: Markus Passion BWV 247 (1744)

Release Date April 19, 2019
Duration01:49:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMarch 26, 2018
Recording Location
Chapelle royale du Château de Versailles


----------



## Bourdon

*Balbastre,A.L.Couperin & Duphly*

*Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## millionrainbows

Ives: Sonatas 1&2, René Eckhardt. He does a very good job here.


----------



## flamencosketches

Krzysztof Penderecki: Violin concerto No.2, "Metamorphosen". I saw a user mention this work in another thread and got curious. Enjoying it so far. It is much more accessible than I thought. I guess I was expecting something Ligeti-ish. I will check out some more of this composer's works.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Années de Pèlerinage - Première année: Suise
Deuxième année: Italy

*Alfred Brendel*


----------



## Enthusiast

This is today's bargain download on eClassical and an absolute delight from start to finish.


----------



## Rogerx

La vie en rose

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Münchner Symphoniker, Stephan Koncz

Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto
Giraud: Sous le ciel de Paris
Milhaud: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos, Op. 165b
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


----------



## RockyIII

haydnguy said:


> RockyIII you must have quite a nice collection. Our tastes run pretty much the same. I think that I have more CD's that I wish that I could take back.


Thanks, but I only have about 350 classical music albums. I am amazed and impressed at the size of the music collections several members here have, but that is not something I wish to do. I don't want to overflow my one CD rack, so I only keep the ones that I really enjoy. I do not usually keep more than one recording of the same work, and I try to purchase more recent recordings when possible, because I feel like I'm supporting current musicians that way.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119572


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 11

Les Violons du Roy
Bernard Labadie, conductor
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2013


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119573


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Vespers 1610

Choir of the King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Erika Sziklay gives a "szik" performance, capturing the eerie and strange atmosphere of the piece. At one time, this CD was going for $500 on Amazon, so I call it my "Five hundred dollar Schoenberg."









After this, my 5-CD Franz Schubert Symphonies box, with Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## Vasks

Listened to this from my Nonesuch "The John Adams Earbox" featuring the Kronos Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

There was some critical fuss a few years ago when Llyr Williams was giving his "Beethoven Unbound" recitals in London and then even more when the whole thing (9 recitals over three years) was issued as a CD set (all the Beethoven sonatas and quite a few extras). Today I saw the whole thing as a one hour half price bargain download on the Chandos site. Loving these works as much as I do I had to have it. Listened to Opus 49/1, the Diabelli Variations, Opus 49/2, Opus 106 (Hammerklavier) and the Opus 126 Bagatelles - in that order. I'm going to enjoy getting to know this set.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Rachmaninov: Complete Piano Concertos
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano; London Symphony Orchestra/Antonio Pappano (nos. 1 and 2); Berliner Philharmoniker/Antonio Pappana (nos. 3 and 4) (warner)










and now something very different:
Unico Wilhelm von Wassenaer: Six Concerti Armonici
Innovation Chamber Ensemble/Richard Jenkinson (somm)


----------



## Marinera

Missa Ista est speciosa - The Sound and the Fury









Mottetti and Capricci by Gesualdo and Maione


----------



## Bourdon

*The Authentic Organs the Netherlands*

Organ of the Nieuwe Kerk Amsterdam Buxtehude & Weckmann
Organ of the Buitenkerk Kampen Scheidemann & Muffat


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> After this, my 5-CD Franz Schubert Symphonies box, with Peter Maag conducting.
> 
> View attachment 119575


Maag's Schubert sounds like an appealing idea. How is it?


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> There was some critical fuss a few years ago when Llyr Williams was giving his "Beethoven Unbound" recitals in London and then even more when the whole thing (9 recitals over three years) was issued as a CD set (all the Beethoven sonatas and quite a few extras). Today I saw the whole thing as a one hour half price bargain download on the Chandos site. Loving these works as much as I do I had to have it. Listened to Opus 49/1, the Diabelli Variations, Opus 49/2, Opus 106 (Hammerklavier) and the Opus 126 Bagatelles - in that order. I'm going to enjoy getting to know this set.
> 
> View attachment 119577


What's unusual in this set to have caused critical fuss?


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Maag's Schubert sounds like an appealing idea. How is it?


Well, since Maag is so good at Mozart, for me it's a no-brainer, since a lot of Schubert sounds very Mozartian to me. I like his almost exaggerated dynamics and rhythmic sense.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Impromptus


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes :Op.74 " The Hunt"/ Op. 132

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> What's unusual in this set to have caused critical fuss?


I think it was just that he is unusually good and without being showy or trying to be different. He's not a big name internationally, I think. Presto quote this from the 5 star BBC Music Magazine -



> With Williams…expressiveness is all. He paradoxically achieves this through emotional restraint, and in a style which you might call 'plain', but which allows the individual character of each


I need to listen more to come up with my own take on where he stands but his Diabelli was excellent and the sonatas I listened to were also really good. Plain and comfortable but never bland or boring. Concentration may be the key.


----------



## Itullian

First 3 volumes of this set.


----------



## 13hm13

Portret van Ton Koopman ; dutch masters ; vol.15 (Philips)

Seems to be a rare (NL-only???) CD.









Catalogusnr.:BEX0491
Product:1 compact disc
Bestel-infohilips 462 086-2
Genres: Diverse solo - Instrumenten met orkest
Object status:
Beschikbaar
Uitgebracht:Oktober 1997
Opname:1979, 1983
Opname techniek:ADD
Totale speelduur:1:08:07
Jouw waardering:*****
Gemiddeld:2,3 (3 waarderingen)

(Google-translated from Dutch) 
Explanation

Under the typically Dutch title 'Dutch Masters', the Philips label has released 25 CDs, on which recordings of Dutch musicians are no longer available, always under the heading: 'Portrait of ..' this is an unquestionably sympathetic series, which gives a beautiful picture of Neêrland's most prominent musicians. More cynically minded people will note that Philips is simply trying to make a salad out of tapes that were already in the archive: after all, that is cheaper than making new recordings. Finance also plays a major role in the record business and Philips has seen revenues fall to such an extent that Haitink's prestigious Mahler series had to be stopped halfway, but in this way they can still release 'new' CDs. For the sake of fairness, it should be noted that various musicians included in this series owe their sometimes worldwide fame to their recordings for Philips. (JvG)


----------



## Guest

Superb, especially the guitar version of the Viola Concerto.


----------



## Marinera

From the Heritage of Monteverdi box, disk 1 - Dialoghi venetiani; performed by La Fenice and Jean Tubery.

Instrumental music of Monteverdi contemporaries - Dario Castello,Biagio Marini, Claudio Monteverdi himself, Kapsberger, Uccellini, Francesco Cavalli, Tarquinio Merula, etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying with the Czechs - chamber and choral works by Bedřich Smetana tonight.

Piano Trio in G-minor (1855 - rev. 1857):



_Píseň svobody_ [_Song of Liberty_] for mixed choir and piano [Text: Jiří Kolář] (1848):
_Píseň česká_ [_Czech Song_] for male choir [Text: Jan z Hvězdy (Jan Jindřich Marek)] (1860):
_Tři jezdci_ [_The Three Riders_] for male choir [Text: Jiljí Vratislav Jahn] (1862):
_Česká píseň_ [_Czech Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jan z Hvězdy (Jan Jindřich Marek)] (1868 - rev. 1878):
_Odrodilec_ [_The Renegade_] for male choir [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1863-64):
_Odrodilec (II)_ [_The Renegade (II)_] for male choir - second version [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1864):
_Rolnická_ [_The Peasant_] for male choir [Text: Václav Trnobranský] (1868):
_Slavnostní sbor_ [_Festive Chorus_] for male choir [Text: Emanuel Züngel] (1870):
_Píseň na moři_ [_The Song of the Sea_] for male choir [Text: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876-77):
_Tři ženské sbory_ [_Three Female Choruses_] for female choir [Texts: Bedřich Peška/Václav Sládek] (1878):
_Věno_ [_The Dower_] for male chorus [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Modlitba_ [_The Prayer_] for male chorus [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Dvě hesla_ [_Two Slogans_] for male chorus [Texts: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1882):
_Naše píseň_ [_Our Song_] for male choir [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1883):



String Quartet no.1 in E-minor _Z mého života_ [_From My Life_] (1876):
_Z domoviny_ [_From My Homeland_] - two pieces for violin and piano (1879-80):
String Quartet no.2 in D-minor (1882-83):


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Late Symphonies*
Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden

All of these are played well. The few exceptional parts of the CDs come from the material that is hard for any professional music group to mess up. Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" and the first movement of Symphony No. 40 are the best from the second half of this set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 3 and 5, Vegh Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> View attachment 119584
> 
> 
> From the Heritage of Monteverdi box, disk 1 - Dialoghi venetiani; performed by La Fenice and Jean Tubery.
> 
> Instrumental music of Monteverdi contemporaries - Dario Castello,Biagio Marini, Claudio Monteverdi himself, Kapsberger, Uccellini, Francesco Cavalli, Tarquinio Merula, etc.


I have the same box,do you like it?


----------



## canouro

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: The Complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras*

CD 7

5 Preludes
Suite popular brasileira
12 Etudes
Choro No. 1

_Anders Miolin_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> Until he is proven guilty by court, I would take no allegations seriously.
> https://slippedisc.com/2018/11/bombshell-montreal-clears-charles-dutoit-of-sexual-harassment/
> https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...t-allegations-against-dutoit-inconclusive-osm
> but the damage has been done. He was fired, people do not buy his works etc. Guilty by allegation.


This is a difficult matter. It seems to be true that the accusation was enough to bring down the man and that the case was not proven. We bystanders can use the "no smoke without fire" position by assuming that the orchestra's management knew more that ever got into the public domain. But it doesn't look entirely fair or just.


----------



## 13hm13

Listened to this while biking today ...

Günter Wand Edition Volume 9

(note: some tracks are older mono radio broadcast, but of very high fidelity)









Music of the twentieth century

Nikita Magaloff (piano)

NDR Sinfonierochester featuring Wolfgang Fortner, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Günter Wand

"The magic Wand" - Gramophone Magazine
Release Date: 27th Nov 2006
Catalogue No: PH05042
Label: Profil Medien
Series: Günter Wand Edition
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## canouro

*Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé / Rapsodie Espagnole*
Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superb, especially the guitar version of the Viola Concerto.


Wow! I just have to hear that!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Humoresque by Schumann. It doesn't sound like Chopin...


----------



## StrE3ss

Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I found Solti Bruckner pretty good


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## MozartsGhost

*George Frideric Handel*
_Messiah_

The New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting
Adele Addison
Russell Oberlin
David Lloyd
William Warfield
Westminister Choir​


----------



## flamencosketches

Samuel Barber: Piano Concerto. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Can't say I'm familiar with any of the performers involved, nor the work itself. But so far the music lives up to the Naxos standard. Good stuff!



Malx said:


> Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> View attachment 119589


Ozawa talks quite a bit about Brahms' Symphony No. 1 in his book with Haruki Murakami, Absolutely on Music. The guy is really passionate about Brahms, as well as Beethoven.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Markevitch, London Symphony Orchestra

Movements 1, 2, and 4 sound absolutely fantastic. The brass and timpani are just as powerful as they should be in this symphony. For some reason, the pizzicato in the 3rd movement grated on me a bit in this performance.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64. Doric String Quartet. Another great album of Haydn from this group, whose tone, approach and virtuosity are a real pleasure to hear. Highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

An old Ades issue with Boulez. Recorded in 1961. It won Grand Prix du Disque for 1962. Nice, dry analogue recording. Liner notes in French only. Domaine Musical.









Keeping within that French spirit:


----------



## vespertine

Baroque is best.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119607


*Franz Schubert*

String Quintet in C major

Emerson String Quartet
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

1992


----------



## flamencosketches

^Welcome Vespertine :cheers: you'll find many here who share your viewpoint on Baroque (but not me  - though I do love Vivaldi).

@Million, is that Boulez Schoenberg disc an LP? Got me curious now. How many times did Boulez record Pierrot?! It must have been one of his favorite pieces-clearly a big influence on his "Le marteau sans maître" in any case.

Current listening (almost over):









Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. This has become my go-to Mahler symphony lately. It's not my favorite (that would be 2 and 4) but there's something about it... just always an enjoyable listen. I love the Adagietto which has a great ambiance to it. The first two movements are killer. And the Scherzo is just crazy. Unusually for Mahler, I would say the finale is my least favorite of the movements. The shorter duration compared to any other of his mature symphonies is also plus. I've tried listening to his 6th several times in the past week but got interrupted and couldn't finish each time.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 119607
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*
> 
> String Quintet in C major
> 
> Emerson String Quartet
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> 
> 1992


This is a freaking phenomenal recording. One of the discs that got me into classical music.


----------



## 13hm13

A hard one to find is this 1990 RCA CD...
The surprise is "Schnittke : Suite in the Old Style". Schnittke composing in the classical style!!

















Modern Portraits
RCA RD60370
Moscow Virtuosi
Alexei Utkin, oboe (Penderecki)
Evgeny Kissin, piano (Prokofiev)
Vladimir Spivakov, violin
1990
63 minutes
Booklet notes in English, French, German and Italian

Karl Amadeus Hartmann : Concerto funèbre
Penderecki : Capriccio
Prokofiev : Overture on Hebrew Themes, Op. 34
Schnittke : Suite in the Old Style
Stravinsky : Concerto in D


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> @Million, is that Boulez Schoenberg disc an LP? Got me curious now. How many times did Boulez record Pierrot?! It must have been one of his favorite pieces-clearly a big influence on his "Le marteau sans maître" in any case.


It was issued first as an LP, but this is the initial CD release. It later became part of the Domain Musical box set vol. 2 in 2006:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119615


*Franz Schubert*

Quintet for Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello, and Double Bass in A major, "The Trout"
String Quartet in D minor, "Death and the Maiden"

originally recorded 1959 and 1975, digitally remastered compilation 1997


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in "Choral Music by Jonathan Dove":


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert Symphony No 5 & 8 - Bruno Walter Columbia Symphony Orchestra & NY Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Bach, J S: Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV734 'Nun freut euch, lieben Christen gmein'
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 3 in E, BWV1006: Gavotte
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fughetta in G major, BWV902
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 2 in C minor, BWV847
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 5 in D major, BWV850
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 10 in E minor, BWV855
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 12 in A major, BWV798
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 15 in B minor, BWV801
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 12 in A major, BWV783
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 15 in B minor, BWV786


----------



## Duncan

*Chimère*

*Sandrine Piau (soprano), Susan Manoff (piano)*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nLB3nM2YOFiKLaie_3dnhrWPlgXraP6sY


----------



## Duncan

*Néère: Hahn, Duparc and Chausson*

*Véronique Gens (soprano) & Susan Manoff (piano)*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k2q71mBDjTbN5XOA9je-G1UmQH8xWQtjA


----------



## Duncan

*Patricia Petibon: La Belle Excentrique*

*Patricia Petibon (soprano), Susan Manoff (piano)*

Link to complete album -






Needed and found three extra recordings to get through three straight late nights...


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> Incorrect post.


No you making us curious........:lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Love the Véronique Gens recording: _Néère: Hahn, Duparc and Chausson_! I was just listening to this a few weeks back.

Today I spent a good 8 hours in my studio painting and listening to Mahler:

























After all that lush and sensual... yet angst-laden Romanticism... I came home to Wagner:









... and still more lush, sensual Romanticism! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann: Verismo Arias

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Violin Sonatas

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Daniel Barenboim (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Trio & Horn Trio

Andras Schiff (piano)

Members of the New Vienna Octet.


----------



## Sid James

*Vivaldi *Four Seasons
*Pachelbel *Canon
*Bach *Brandenburg Concerto No. 3
Royal PO/Jonathan Carney, violin & conductor: RPO

*Rodrigo* Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
*Ponce* Concierto del Sur
(Symphony of the Air/Enrique Jorda)
_Solo guitar pieces by Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Ponce, Villa-Lobos, Albeniz_
Andres Segovia, guitar: Alto

*Tchaikovsky *Serenade
*Grieg *Holberg Suite
*Mozart* Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Royal PO/Yuri Simonov: RPO


----------



## Larkenfield

An exception to Allan Petterson's dark, painful, merciless and anguished-filled symphonies, perhaps one of the masterpieces of the 20th Century. If only he'd composed more along these lines instead of trying to drown out the noise of the world with his other stressed-out symphonies, he might have been far more accepted by now in concert halls and from recordings:


----------



## haydnguy

CD2:

Songs of the Auvergne

Netania Davrath, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Op. 76 Nos. 1-6

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I was overjoyed when I listened to symphony 40 & 41 a few days ago. Fricsay is a special Mozart conductor.
This morning it's the lovely No.29 and another favorite of mine the No.39
The Maurerische Trauermusic and the adagio and fugue in C minor complete this CD.

*Wiener Symphoniker 29 & 39*
*Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*


----------



## sonance

Tristan et Iseult (A medieval romance in music and poetry)
Boston Camerata/Joel Cohen: 
Andrea von Ramm, narration; Henri Ledroit, countertenor; Anne Azema, soprano; Ellen Hargis, soprano; Richard Morrison, baritone; William Hite, tenor; Joel Cohen, lute and percussion; Cheryl Ann Fulton, medieval harp; David Douglass and Carol Lewis, rebec and vielle; Jesse Lepkoff, transverse flute and recorder; Steven Lundahl, slide trumpet and recorder; Dan Stillman, shawm (erato)










My disc is from 1989 and contains the booklet. Judging by Amazon reviews, newer recordings unfortunately don't have the booklet, which is an absolute pity. Otherwise I'd love to recommend this disc ... (it's one of my treasures).
The story is told in prose (Middle High German resp. old French/Occitan?), interspersed with seventeen lais from known or unknown troubadours of the 12th and 13th century.
Youtube offers only three clips from the story's beginning:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Clavier 2


----------



## jim prideaux

been away and not listened to much.....returned and listened to Gringolts, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. DG recording of VC's by Prokofiev and Sibelius(and including shorter violin/orch. pieces by Sibelius)......

reminded just how great a recording this is-in all cases (admittedly to these ears!) probably the best perfomances I have heard.


----------



## Marinera

In the morning Haydn sonatas Nos. 53,32,59 & 35









Right now have been sampling Francesco Cavalli's music on Spotify, mainly his operas and album compilations with arias


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> No you making us curious........:lol:


I was preparing my next listening session post in advance (a habit of mine as I usually know what I've got lined up) and I sent it by mistake before I was finished - I have to start over again as I didn't save it!


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Time for Messiaen again,recording made on the organ of st. Bavo ( Adema/Scheurs-Organ ) Haarlem The Netherlands

*Willem Tanke organ*

Livre d'orgue ( 1951 )










*Willem Tanke*

"When I play music from Messiaen on the organ, it is as if a substance is created in my brain. You are in a strange state. The air is shaking. Those vibrations produce a yellow color. The strange thing is that I don't see that color, just as Messiaen saw colors when he heard music. The yellow is just there. I listen a lot to the music of tenor saxophonist John Coltrane, for example the song My favorite things. That evokes a similar feeling. "

"When I was seventeen, I decided to study the entire organ movement of Messiaen. I have been working on that for seventeen years. I do not have a strong preference for some pieces; everything is of a consistently high level, from Le Banquet céleste from 1926 to his last organ work Livre du Saint Sacrement from 1984. I do have a weakness for Livre d'orgue from 1951 because it is the most abstract and therefore somewhat in an underdog position has ended up. It is a difficult accessible, wonderful sound world.


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I have the same box,do you like it?


Yes, I like it very much I listen to it quite frequently. It is a great Early Baroque mini box, very well performed. I bought it because I absolutely had to have Il Canzoniere, Per il Santissimo Natale and Per La Settimana Santa albums that I hadn't had in my collection. And I am addicted to Kiehr's voice of course. Also there's lots of cornett playing throughout cds that's very nice. Early baroque isn't for everyone of course, it's not for 'social' listening and I'm saying this from my personal experience, because people tend to prefer Vivaldi in these parts at least, one exception being l'arpeggiata albums.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Yes, I like it very much I listen to it quite frequently. It is a great Early Baroque mini box, very well performed. I bought it because I absolutely had to have Il Canzoniere, Per il Santissimo Natale and Per La Settimana Santa albums that I hadn't had in my collection. And I am addicted to Kiehr's voice of course. Also there's lots of cornett playing throughout cds that's very nice. Early baroque isn't for everyone of course, it's not for 'social' listening and I'm saying this from my personal experience, because *people tend to prefer Vivaldi in these parts at least,* one exception being l'arpeggiata albums.


Most unfortunately


----------



## StrE3ss

Franck: Symphony in D Minor / Chausson: Symphony in B-Flat Major
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I have the same box,do you like it?


*Belated update @ Bourdon* - do you have favourites from this box?

Also, I'm not completely sure that I remember this right, but I think you have Monteverdi 12cd box by Ensemble Elyma and G. Garrido, if not then please disregard the question.

L'Orfeo is a must have for me. I plan to buy the box, and I checked Il Ritorno de Ullisse in Patria on youtube- a clip below, and it's sound quality is quite bad, although I like the performance. If you have this box could you please tell me is the sound quality the same on cd like in the clip here or is this just and issue with the upload?


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> *Belated update @ Bourdon* - do you have favourites from this box?
> 
> Also, I'm not completely sure that I remember this right, but I think you have Monteverdi 12cd box by Ensemble Elyma and G. Garrido, if not then please disregard the question.
> 
> L'Orfeo is a must have for me. I plan to buy the box, and I checked Il Ritorno de Ullisse in Patria on youtube- a clip below, and it's sound quality is quite bad, although I like the performance. If you have this box could you please tell me is the sound quality the same on cd like in the clip here or is this just and issue with the upload?


I don't have that 12 CD box.I like to give you some advice about the Orfeo,The recording Parrott made is really exceptional beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gerald Finzi - various works throughout today.

_A Severn Rhapsody_ for five winds and string orchestra op.3 (1923):
_Introit_ in F for violin and small orchestra op.6 (1925-27):
_Romance_ in E-flat for violin and string orchestra op.11 (1928 - rev. by 1952):
_Five Bagatelles_ for clarinet and piano op.23 - arr. for clarinet and string orchestra by Lawrence Ashmore op.23a (orig. 1938-43):
_Three Soliloquies_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Love's Labour's Lost_ op.26 (1946)
Clarinet Concerto op. 31 (1948-49):



_Seven Unaccompanied Partsongs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.17 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1934-37):
_Lo, the Full, Final Sacrifice_ - festival anthem for mixed choir and organ op.26 [Text: Richard Crashaw, after St. Thomas of Aquinas] (1926):
_Three Anthems_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.27 [Texts: Edward Taylor/Henry Vaughan] (1946, 1951 and 1953):
_Thou didst delight mine eyes_ - partsong for unaccompanied male choir op.32 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1951):
_Let us now praise famous men_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir op.35 [Text: Book of Ecclesiastes] (1951):
_Magnificat_ - original version for unaccompanied mixed choir op.36 [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1952):



_Dies Natalis_ - cantata for tenor and string orchestra op.8 [Text: Thomas Traherne] (begun mid-1920s - completed 1938-39):
_Earth and Air and Rain_ - cycle of ten songs for baritone and orchestra op.15 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1928-35):
_Let Us Garlands Bring_ - cycle of five songs for baritone and orchestra op.18 [Text: William Shakespeare] (1929-42):
_For St. Cecelia_ - ceremonial ode for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Edmund Blunden] (1946-47):
_Magnificat_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.36 - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (orig. 1952 - arr. 1956):
_In Terra Pax_ 'Christmas Scene' for soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and small orchestra op.39 [Text: Robert Bridges/_The Gospel of St. Luke_] (1954 - rev. 1956):










_Eclogue_ for piano and string orchestra op.10 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
_Grand Fantasia and Toccata_ for piano and orchestra op.38 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
Cello Concerto op.40 (1951-55):


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Gerald Finzi - various works throughout today.
> 
> _A Severn Rhapsody_ for five winds and string orchestra op.3 (1923):
> _Introit_ in F for violin and small orchestra op.6 (1925-27):
> _Romance_ in E-flat for violin and string orchestra op.11 (1928 - rev. by 1952):
> _Five Bagatelles_ for clarinet and piano op.23 - arr. for clarinet and string orchestra by Lawrence Ashmore op.23a (orig. 1938-43):
> _Three Soliloquies_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Love's Labour's Lost_ op.26 (1946)
> Clarinet Concerto op. 31 (1948-49):
> 
> 
> 
> _Seven Unaccompanied Partsongs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.17 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1934-37):
> _Lo, the Full, Final Sacrifice_ - festival anthem for mixed choir and organ op.26 [Text: Richard Crashaw, after St. Thomas of Aquinas] (1926):
> _Three Anthems_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.27 [Texts: Edward Taylor/Henry Vaughan] (1946, 1951 and 1953):
> _Thou didst delight mine eyes_ - partsong for unaccompanied male choir op.32 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1951):
> _Let us now praise famous men_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir op.35 [Text: Book of Ecclesiastes] (1951):
> _Magnificat_ - original version for unaccompanied mixed choir op.36 [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> _Dies Natalis_ - cantata for tenor and string orchestra op.8 [Text: Thomas Traherne] (begun mid-1920s - completed 1938-39):
> _Earth and Air and Rain_ - cycle of ten songs for baritone and orchestra op.15 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1928-35):
> _Let Us Garlands Bring_ - cycle of five songs for baritone and orchestra op.18 [Text: William Shakespeare] (1929-42):
> _For St. Cecelia_ - ceremonial ode for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Edmund Blunden] (1946-47):
> _Magnificat_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.36 - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (orig. 1952 - arr. 1956):
> _In Terra Pax_ 'Christmas Scene' for soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and small orchestra op.39 [Text: Robert Bridges/_The Gospel of St. Luke_] (1954 - rev. 1956):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Eclogue_ for piano and string orchestra op.10 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
> _Grand Fantasia and Toccata_ for piano and orchestra op.38 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
> Cello Concerto op.40 (1951-55):


My compliments on the next selection of composer chosen in your listening project - well done - :tiphat:

Finzi, like Delius, seems to have difficulty staying in fashion which is quite a shame really as both merit wider exposure.

In addition to the Decca British Music Collection title for Finzi listed above I found this one to be of interest -









and I shall definitely be adding the Naxos titles to my collection as they appear to be quite well done.

Best - MJ


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505/ Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 Jeunehomme"/ Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Beethoven from Llyr Williams - mostly the greatest hits sonatas this time ... Op.10/3, Op.13 (Pathetique), Op.27/2 (Moonlight), Op.28 (Pastoral), Op.31/2 (Tempest) and Op.53 (Waldstein). Lovely playing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez: Domaines (1968), Harmoni Mundi. Recorded in 1971 & released on CD in 2001, a very interesting snapshot. The recording has electric guitar (hollow-body, sounding like a jazz box) and plucked bass, which also adds to the "jazz" impression.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

This is a weird picture. Martha is looking at the photographer as if to say, "He fell sleep again."


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I don't have that 12 CD box.I like to give you some advice about the Orfeo,The recording Parrott made is really exceptional beautiful.


Thank you for the suggestion! Just clicked it on Spotify. Very little in, but so far I like the voices and singing. I'll have to listen again to other Orfeo versions as well, I tend not to remember particulars of performances - just the impressions, so everything needs revisiting. It's possible I'll get more than one Orfeo version in the end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Trio*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3

Chung Trio


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Violinconcerto in D Op.61 Orchestre National de la Radioffusion Française (1958 )
Violin Sonata No.9 in A Op. 47 "Kreutzer " Lev Oborin Piano (1953)


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's 4th quartet in 3 quite different accounts. Not really an attempt at critical comparison but it was interesting to hear the differences.


----------



## Itullian

These guys are great.


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYAL
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
*Ensemble Alcatraz*
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Bartok's 4th quartet in 3 quite different accounts. Not really an attempt at critical comparison but it was interesting to hear the differences.
> 
> View attachment 119658
> 
> 
> View attachment 119659
> 
> 
> View attachment 119660


Those are the 3 that I've heard. Emerson is my favorite. Which did you like?


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123*
John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique

The performance is great. It may be that this Mass is a little too solemn for my tastes. The one part that I can recommend extremely highly is the Gloria. That has stood out to me both here and in the Levine/Vienna performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Those are the 3 that I've heard. Emerson is my favorite. Which did you like?


I like them all in different ways but if I was forced to choose it might be the Takacs .... but that might be because it was my first. I also have the Heath Quartet, the Vegh Quartet and one of the Tokyo Quartet's three versions. These are important works for me!


----------



## Enthusiast

This started my listening yesterday. It finishes it today. It is a delight!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 1-7
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Ludford ( c.1485-1557 )*

*Missa Christi Virgo Dilectissima*
with Plainsong Propers for the feast of the Annunciation

*Domine Ihesu Christe*


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Vivaldi - Musica Per Mandolino E Liuto *
RV532, RV85, RV425, RV540, RV82, RV93
_
Rolf Lislevand_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 35, 40, 41*

I like Szell's precision in Mozart.


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Variations on a theme of Chopin & 2 song transcriptions - Yevgeny Sudbin.
From this disc.









Edit: I let the disc play right through to the end.


----------



## 13hm13

I almost always play only the Barber on this CD ... today, I also went for Britten ...









Yo-Yo Ma, Samuel Barber & Benjamin Britten ‎- Barber: Cello Concerto / Britten: Symphony For Cello & Orchestra
Label:
CBS ‎- MK 44900
Series:
CBS Masterworks - MK 44900
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
US
Released:
1989


----------



## Itullian

i love the Schumann and Brahms symphonies above all others.
This Haitink with sumptuous DDD sound is very fine.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin concertos No.4
Violin concertos No.5 "Turkish "
Adagio in E
Rondo Concertante in B flat 
Rondo in C

*Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Schumann again! Sonata no. 2 with Uchida


----------



## canouro

*Handel - Music For Queen Caroline*

The King Shall Rejoice, HWV 260
Te Deum, HWV 280
The Ways Of Zion Do Mourn, HWV 264

_Les Arts Florissants, William Christie _


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

One of my favorite symphonies by one of my favorite conductors.


----------



## eljr




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartets Opus 51, No's.1 & 2
The Amadeus Quartet *

More Brahms, more Chamber music and more of the Amadeus Quartet. This is one of my favourite Quartet ensembles.

For my tastes, Brahms seems to be at his best in his Chamber music. That isn't a criticism of Brahms though - I enjoy most of his other works too.


----------



## Biwa

Hieronymus Praetorius: 
Hymnus "Christe Qui Lux"; Hymnus "Dies Absoluti"; Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam; Hymnus "Te Lucis"; Magnificat Quinti Toni

Jacob Praetorius, Jun: 
Praeambulum ex d; Was kann uns kommen an für Not; Von allen Menschen abgewandt; Magnificat Tertii Toni

Joseph Kelemen, organ


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dimace

So! I have returned from Warsaw! It wasn't the first time I was there, but every time this city has something new to offer to the visitor. For me, who I'm not interested to many aspects of the city, except the music and the culture, everything was there unchanged. The Jazz Clubs, the concerts halls and, this is the most important, the music shops. I bought some classics, I bought also some great jazz. The prices, in comparison to Germany, ridiculous. I bought (this is what I will present you tonight) Karlowicz's, Integral of Symphonic Poems SEALED, for 15 Euros! The first issue, for which the Amazon DE requires 95 Euros! It was something I wanted to have sealed, because the second issue is different (another reprint!) and this means the first issue, definitely goes for high collectability.

*Karlowicz, is a FFFing good (neo) romantic composer!* And his Symphonic Poems, a pleasure to be heard! Very special works, extreme melodic, melancholic with, some time, a tendency to depression. For this version I have nothing to say but one world: TOP! *A Harmonia Mundi production, perfect to everything! *









_Prices: From 20 USD up to 100 USD. Target: Buy it sealed. It will not come again!_

(In the near future, I hope, I will give you also some TOP jazz recordings. One of them, with Jelly Roll Morton, blew completely my head. The best CRAVE from 1939! The honey man is a true God!)


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 1, 5, and 6. Doric String Quartet. I seem to be on a string quartet kick lately and thoroughly enjoyed this album. Another outstanding effort by the Doric whose agile, insightful playing never fails to impress. Recorded exceptionally well too. Recommended.


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> In the morning Haydn sonatas Nos. 53,32,59 & 35
> 
> View attachment 119636
> 
> 
> Right now have been sampling Francesco Cavalli's music on Spotify, mainly his operas and album compilations with arias


*Emanuel is a top classic pianist*. Very nice, thanks to you, to have him in our community. Haydn (big composer, without questions) is not a friend of mine. After the story with the ''Lost Sonatas'' I have nothing to say about him. This mistake has proved many theories, but you know better what I mean. A very nice proposal here!


----------



## Joe B

*In Monday's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:
*








*Ugis Praulis - "Missa Rigensis"
Maija Einfelde - "Benedictin"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Angelis suis Deus"
Ugis Praulis - "Laudibus in sanctis"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Pater noster"*


----------



## deprofundis

Dear, kind, distinguished folks for you tonight Im so warm you in whit my usual enthousiasm to welcome what I shawl present in a moment, Pierre Moulu Ensemble Brabant lead by mister Rice, ah... well-done sir, one of you're best so far, it totally blows me aways in angel-lands, wow missa angelus? what a recording of choice I say, Grab this pronto, he one of the lesser know flemish there less works available as far as I know of,beside this offering.


----------



## Joe B

TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE perfoming Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## RockyIII

The Strauss opera Salome is set in Biblical times. I saw it performed live tonight with a modern set and clothing on a rake stage, and it was very entertaining. 

“I do not mind what language an opera is sung in so long as it is a language I don't understand.”


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings
*
*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa*

*Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa*

*Tchaikovsky: Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa*

*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa*

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## xankl

Very nice performances from this trio, rapidly becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN 
- _A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA
FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Music for Piano and Wind Quintet

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## haydnguy

My first listen to Wagner.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> The Strauss opera Salome is set in Biblical times. I saw it performed live tonight with a modern set and clothing on a rake stage, and it was very entertaining.
> 
> "I do not mind what language an opera is sung in so long as it is a language I don't understand."


Did she get his head.


----------



## 13hm13

A valid test for a good recording/performance is when it is background music ... and it catches your attention (makes you stop and take notice) ....
Such was the case for this recording that was just played on the local classical FM station ...








Beethoven: Symphonies No 1 & 2 / Sir Neville Marriner, Asmf

Release Date: 10/28/2003 
Label: Pentatone Catalog #: 5186118 Spars Code: n/a 
Composer: Ludwig van Beethoven 
Conductor: Sir Neville Marriner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Academy of St. Martin in the Fields 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 0 Mins.

=======

I wonder why Marriner/Asmf didn't proceed with more LvB for Pentatone?


----------



## Rogerx

> I wonder why Marriner/Asmf didn't proceed with more LvB for Pentatone?


Perhaps because they have Kurt Masur and some Rafael Kubelik in the catalog .
Wild guess .


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## 13hm13

Bax* / Bridge* / Britten* / Stanford* / Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley ‎- On The Sea-Shore / The Sea / Four Sea Interludes And Passacaglia / The Fisherman Of Loch Neagh And What He Saw
Label:Chandos Classics ‎- CHAN 10426 X
Format:CD, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered 
Country:UK
Released:01 Jan 2007


----------



## Itullian

Just got this set.
Great all around
Excellent


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Marjorie Thomas (contralto), Gerhard Schmidt (chorus master),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Der Tölzer Knabenchor
Rafael Kubelik

Recorded: 1967-05-23
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich.


----------



## Andolink

My first encounter with the Kuijken Bach cantata cycle and I'm impressed, especially with the extremely natural sounding DSD 64 recording. I'm always partial to OVPP in this repertoire and Kuijken brings it off beautifully.


----------



## Merl

13hm13 said:


> A valid test for a good recording/performance is when it is background music ... and it catches your attention (makes you stop and take notice) ....
> Such was the case for this recording that was just played on the local classical FM station ...
> View attachment 119687
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphonies No 1 & 2 / Sir Neville Marriner, Asmf
> 
> Release Date: 10/28/2003
> Label: Pentatone Catalog #: 5186118 Spars Code: n/a
> Composer: Ludwig van Beethoven
> Conductor: Sir Neville Marriner
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> Number of Discs: 1
> Recorded in: Stereo
> Length: 1 Hours 0 Mins.
> 
> =======
> 
> I wonder why Marriner/Asmf didn't proceed with more LvB for Pentatone?


These were recorded in the early 70s and are indeed excellent recordings of the first two. However don't be fooled into thinking they have anything to do with Marriner's later Beethoven symphony recordings (he made the full cycle with the ASMF) for Phillips which are utterly tedious.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Merl said:


> These were recorded in the early 70s and are indeed excellent recordings of the first two. However don't be fooled into thinking they have anything to do with Marriner's later Beethoven symphony recordings (he made the full cycle with the ASMF) for Phillips which are utterly tedious.


Oops, my mistake.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto/ Sérénade mélancolique In B Flat Minor, Op.26, TH 56

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini- The Siege Of Corinth

Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Justino Diaz, Harry Theyard, etc.

The London Symphony Orchestra & The Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Thomas Schippers ‎

Released: 1975 Vinyl edition.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Mendelssohn Trios


----------



## andrzejmakal

Dimace said:


> So! I have returned from Warsaw!
> ...
> 
> Carlowicz, is a FFFing good (neo) romantic composer![/B] And his Symphonic Poems, a pleasure to be heard! Very special works, extreme melodic, melancholic with, some time, a tendency to depression. For this version I have nothing to say but one world: TOP! *A Harmonia Mundi production, perfect to everything!
> 
> *


*

I'm glad you liked visiting Warsaw, but please write the last name of the composer correctly: Karłowicz, not Carlowicz

Cheers*


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> My first listen to Wagner.


This is a fine choice for a first one


----------



## Dimace

andrzejmakal said:


> I'm glad you liked visiting Warsaw, but please write the last name of the composer correctly: Karłowicz, not Carlowicz
> 
> Cheers


Cheers from Berlin!

Tak! We have the tendency in Germany (only for the names) to use both C and K without many problems. Nikolaus and Nicolaus, Nikola, Nicola, Jakob, Jacob for example. But, in Poland, it isn't like this and thanks for the correction. I have an elephant's memory and I never look how a name it is written. Before me, my friend ''eljr'' had made a wonderful presentation of one Carlowicz's violin work and I was happy because in the same page could have two posts for this TOP composer. Actually, the correct writing was in front of my eyes...


----------



## Art Rock

I've never seen this series (which gets lots of recommendations by the way) but I just listened to the soundtrack released on DG. An amazing soundscape, that works perfectly as a piece of contemporary classical music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another Jean Sibelius miscellany for this late morning and afternoon.

Many of the works below look minor because they aren't famous like the tone poems or symphonies - granted, he did produce his fair share of undemanding pot boilers or pieces for amateurs/friends (especially most of the solo piano music and the duets for violin/piano) but there are many gems tucked away in the corners. I think Sibelius was a fine composer of vocal music, whether songs for voice/piano or choral works either _a cappella_ or with orchestra. _Pelléas and Mélisande_ is among the best of his incidental music - the music fits really well with a story that was related by numerous composers.

_Musik zu einer Szene_ for orchestra WoO (1904):
_Pelléas and Mélisande_ - complete incidental music for the play by Maurice Maeterlinck WoO (1905):
_Valse Lyrique_ for orchestra op.96a (1921):
_Autrefois_ [_In Olden Times_] for two sopranos and orchestra op.96b [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1919):
_Valse chevaleresque_ for orchestra op.96c (1921):
_Morceau romantique sur un motif de Monsieur Jakob von Julin_ for orchestra WoO (1925):



_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Duck, Swim_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: August Valdemar Koskimies] (1899):
_Arioso_ - song for soprano and piano op.3 [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Karl August Tavaststjerna/Oscar Levertin/August Valdemar Koskimies/Ilmari Kianto] (1890-1904):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Gustav Fröding/Joseph Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):
_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Zachris Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Joseph Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):
_Les trois soeurs aveugles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] for voice and piano - arr. from the suite of the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck op.46 no.5 (1905):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.88 [Texts: Frans Michael Franzen/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):










_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):
_Snöfrid_ - melodrama for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):
_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra op.31 no.1 [Text: Yrjö Weilin] (1895-96):
_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92 [Text: Samuel Gustav Berg a.k.a. 'Kollio'] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95 [Text: Eino Leino] (1920):
_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinämöinen's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.110 [Text: from the epic poem _Kalevala_] (1926):
_Finlandia_ for orchestra op.26 - arr. for male choir and orchestra [Text: by Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (1899 - rev. 1900 - arr. by 1941):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concerto No.3
Concertone in C

Berliner Philharmoniker

*So much enjoyment from these recordings*


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> The Strauss opera Salome is set in Biblical times. I saw it performed live tonight with a modern set and clothing on a rake stage, and it was very entertaining.
> 
> "I do not mind what language an opera is sung in so long as it is a language I don't understand."


:lol: I don't know who said that but it reflects my thoughts exactly. I can't stand opera in English. I can barely even tolerate choral singing in English.


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:12-13-14-16.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: 6 pieces for orchestra, op.6. Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra. My favorite version of this phenomenal work.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Merl said:


> These were recorded in the early 70s and are indeed excellent recordings of the first two. However don't be fooled into thinking they have anything to do with Marriner's later Beethoven symphony recordings (he made the full cycle with the ASMF) for Phillips which are utterly tedious.


Pentatone re-issues old recordings of major classic labels. This recording of Beethoven 1-2 most likely is a partly re-issue of the Beethoven cycle that Marriner has recorded for Philips.


----------



## millionrainbows

George Crumb: Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death (Bridge)


----------



## canouro

*Purcell: Suite From Dioclesian / Handel: Concerto Grosso Op. 6 No. 6; Il Duello Amoroso*

Nancy Argenta, Michael Chance, Gottfried Von Der Goltz, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Vasks

*Breton - Overture on Bosnian Themes (Schelle/BMG)
Bartok - String Quartet #2 (Takacs/London)
Kodaly - Dances of Galanta (Jarvi/Chandos)
Veress - Six Csardas (Schiff/Teldec)
Zador - Biblical Triptych (Smolij/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## sbmonty

Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Bourdon

*Melchior Neusidler*

*Another exquisite recording from this lutenist.Hard to find for a reasonable price,however I managed,Patience,patience....*


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Did she get his head.


Yes indeed, and that turned out to be one of the less shocking moments compared to the nudity (actual) and sexual intercourse (pretend).


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> :lol: I don't know who said that but it reflects my thoughts exactly. I can't stand opera in English. I can barely even tolerate choral singing in English.


And your feelings on hearing English spoken?


----------



## Duncan

*Le Chansonnier Cordiforme*
*Composed By - Anonymous
The Consort Of Musicke, Anthony Rooley*
*Discs 19 - 21*









*Mi Verry Joy - Songs Of Fifteenth Century Englishmen *
*Composed By - Hert, John Bedyngham, John Dunstable, Walter Frye
The Medieval Ensemble of London, Timothy Davies, Peter Davies *


----------



## Rogerx

French Orchestral Works

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Manuel Blasco de Nebra: Piano Sonatas
Javier Perianes, piano (harmonia mundi)










Played so wonderfully! With introverted elegance and dreamlike poise. I hope that Perianes will record the other sonatas as well. (There are only a few surviving works as the composer died aged only 34 years. Listening to samples of other players didn't give the same satisfaction as with Perianes.)

now:
Johann Friedrich Fasch: Ouvertures in G minor, D minor and G major (for oboes, bassoon, strings and continuo)
Il Fondamento/Paul Dombrecht (fuga libera)


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartets 1 & 2
Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg
Ballade for two violins
andante and allegretto for string quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

*Live recordings*

Symphony No.4 & 5 Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunk


----------



## Sonata

Delectable french melodies by Massenet and Poulenc:


----------



## flamencosketches

Mollie John said:


> And your feelings on hearing English spoken?


Frankly, I'm not crazy about it. :lol: I like that I can understand what I'm hearing without thinking about it, but I find languages like French, Spanish, Italian, Japanese, Icelandic etc to be more mellifluous. Though English can have its moments.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> *Live recordings*
> 
> Symphony No.4 & 5 Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunk


Awesome disc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Awesome disc!!!!!!!!!!


Just finished and an impressive Beethoven it is,the recording is fine as well.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

Just now at a chamber music performance:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat major

*Matthew Aucoin* (b. 1990)
- Dual (cello and double bass)

*Gabriel Fauré*
- Piano Quartet in C minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti-Soler-Pescetti-Haydn & Mozart*

Scarlatti sonatas;247,2,132,35,193,386,519,322,87,515 & 437
Soler sonata in D major
Pescetti sonata in C minor
Haydn variations in F minor ,Hob.XVll.6
Mozart sonata in F major K280


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms & Antonín Dvořák*
_Dances By Brahms & Dvořák
_
Berlin Philharmonic 
Herbert Von Karajan

*Johannes Brahms*
_Nr. 5 G-moll: Allegro	
Nr. 6 D-dur: Vivace	
Nr. 17 Fis-moll: Andantino	
Nr. 3 F-dur: Allegretto	
Nr. 1 G-moll: Allegro Molto	
Nr. 20 E-moll: Poco Allegretto	
Nr. 19 H-moll: Allegretto	
Nr. 18 D-dur: Molto Vivace_​*Antonín Dvořák*
_Nr. 1 C-dur, Op. 46, Nr 1: Presto	
Nr. 10 E-moll, Op.72 Nr 2: Allegretto Grazioso	
Nr. 3 As-dur, Op. 46, Nr. 3: Poco Allegro	
Nr. 16 As-dur, Op. 72, Nr 8: Grazioso E Lento, Ma Non Troppo, Quasi Tempo Di Valse	
Nr. 7 C-moll, Op 46 Nr. 7: Allegro Assai_​
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan

From the Liner Notes:

In 1959 the celebrated German musical theorist Theodor W. Adorno published his ideas about the "characteristic sound" of modern music. That same year, in two recording projects for Deutsche Grammophon, Gesellschaft, Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic defined, in an equally arresting fashion, their own characteristic sound. They, however, were not operating in the realm of metaphysical, philological cogitation; they danced on the solid ground of orchestral truth. Karajan and his orchestra, more than almost any other artistic alliance, were in a position to make the most of Brahms's Hungarian Dances and a selection of their Czech cousins, Dvorak's Slavonic Dances opp. 46 and 72, aptly mustering up pomp, schmaltz, bravura and rousing rhythms, topped off by a deliberate "Philharmonic" sophistication that came through loud and clear in that first wonderful listening to the original release.
Peter Cosse


----------



## Bourdon

MozartsGhost said:


> *Johannes Brahms & Antonín Dvořák*
> _Dances By Brahms & Dvořák
> _
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Herbert Von Karajan
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> _Nr. 5 G-moll: Allegro
> Nr. 6 D-dur: Vivace
> Nr. 17 Fis-moll: Andantino
> Nr. 3 F-dur: Allegretto
> Nr. 1 G-moll: Allegro Molto
> Nr. 20 E-moll: Poco Allegretto
> Nr. 19 H-moll: Allegretto
> Nr. 18 D-dur: Molto Vivace_​*Antonín Dvořák*
> _Nr. 1 C-dur, Op. 46, Nr 1: Presto
> Nr. 10 E-moll, Op.72 Nr 2: Allegretto Grazioso
> Nr. 3 As-dur, Op. 46, Nr. 3: Poco Allegro
> Nr. 16 As-dur, Op. 72, Nr 8: Grazioso E Lento, Ma Non Troppo, Quasi Tempo Di Valse
> Nr. 7 C-moll, Op 46 Nr. 7: Allegro Assai_​
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert Von Karajan
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> In 1959 the celebrated German musical theorist Theodor W. Adorno published his ideas about the "characteristic sound" of modern music. That same year, in two recording projects for Deutsche Grammophon, Gesellschaft, Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic defined, in an equally arresting fashion, their own characteristic sound. They, however, were not operating in the realm of metaphysical, philological cogitation; they danced on the solid ground of orchestral truth. Karajan and his orchestra, more than almost any other artistic alliance, were in a position to make the most of Brahms's Hungarian Dances and a selection of their Czech cousins, Dvorak's Slavonic Dances opp. 46 and 72, aptly mustering up pomp, schmaltz, bravura and rousing rhythms, topped off by a deliberate "Philharmonic" sophistication that came through loud and clear in that first wonderful listening to the original release.


And a fine disc it is.


----------



## pmsummer

A STATE OF WONDER
_The Complete Goldberg Variations 1955 & 1981_
*J.S. Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano
_
Sony Classical Legacy_
via _Columbia Masterworks_


----------



## canouro

*Charles-Valentin Alkan - Esquisses, Op 63*
Steven Osborne


----------



## Sonata

Finally dedicating some serious listening time to *Sibelius*, and he's worth the effort:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 'Scottish'
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
*
Aside from listening to a lot of musicperformed and recorded wonderfully by the Amadeus Quartet, I have been revisiting some Otto Klemperer's recordings.

This is a slightly different Mendelssohn to a few of the recordings I have. While it doesn't have as much lightness as some recordings, it never for one moment feels weighed down and leaden. It has a different energy and is a very atmospheric performance. Klemperer's strength shines in it's excellent structure and is well paced as a whole, progressing organically.

The Philharmonia respond to Klemperer wonderfully and perform beautifully.

This may be a top five contender for me of this piece. I am thoroughly enjoying this performance.


----------



## Andolink

*Gerald Eckert* (b. 1960): ensemble works


----------



## StrE3ss

Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40 & Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous - Perotinus - Matteo Da Perugia - Antonio Zachara da Teramo - Manuel Gazes - John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Transcendent and spacious, this is a better interpretation than his other recording on DG.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No.11 in Gm (‘The year 1905’) Petrenko Royal Liverpool

The first time I played this I kept going to the amplifier to see if the volume setting was off. One’s ears stretch to pick up the beautiful sounds for more than the beginning five minutes. Then your hear the ominous horns and cellos and realize bad things are about to happen in this beautiful Palace Square. Then you hold on to the next forty or fifty minutes to see if sense will be made of the chaos. Magnificent.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos.1-3
Géza Anda, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms; Alessio Bax ( piano)

Ballades (4), Op. 10/Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76/ Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35/ Johannes Brahms, György Cziffra, Alessio Bax: Hungarian Dance No. 5.


----------



## millionrainbows

It just arrived in the mail.


----------



## 13hm13

Porpora/Salve Regina is the standout here ...









Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Nicola Porpora ‎- Stabat Mater - Salve Regina
Label:
Amadeus ‎- AM 180-2
Format:
CD, Compilation 
Country:
Italy
Released:
2004
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque


----------



## 13hm13

Get this alone for Cantate "Cessate, Omai Cessate" (RV 684) ...









Vivaldi* - Andreas Scholl, Ensemble 415 • Chiara Banchini ‎- Stabat Mater
Label:Harmonia Mundi ‎- HMC 901571, Harmonia Mundi France ‎- HMC 901571
Format:CD 
Country:Europe
Released:1995
Genre:Classical
Style:Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No.9.
Lucia Popp (soprano), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Dimace

Because I have seen you are very modern ladies and gentlemen, keeping my promise, I will come to you with a mega rare CD of the extra class. Something for the true lovers of the extreme east/modern musical fashion, completely unknown to 99,99% of music fans:* Contemporary Egyptian music, from the best Egyptian composer Aziz el Shawwan*.

I first found the magic of eastern / Arabic music, in Somalia, my friends. In the down, when the muezzin makes the first pray and the sun rising rot like blood from the sea. These prays are the inner core of the Arabic music. From Malli to Tehran the muezzin's rhythm and voice dictates the way this music will composed. But, despite the fact, the character is (at the beginning) theocratic, at the very end, this music is very human. Very cosmopolite, vivid, full of life. You can meditate with her, but you can also dance. You can prey to Allach but you can also sing to your lover.

Enough is told! Without further delays, please allow me to make this very special presentation. I hope, in the future, to hit you with mega rarities from Afghanistan, Persia and S. Arabia, so you can compare the styles from the West Africa to Pakistan. Enjoy!









_(as you have noticed I prefer ALWAYS the official releases from the respective ministries. There is a good reason to make this: Every new cultural minister, wants to surpass the work of his predecessor, especially in these countries. The first thing he is doing, is to delete everything his predecessor has done, to bring his own artists on the stage. This means, these objects will NEVER be reprinted. They will be forgotten and be deleted. But not from me... Invest without fear to music from Africa, my friends). _


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Pentecost Arias

Wolfgang Schöne (baritone), Arleen Auger (soprano), Adalbert Kraus (tenor), et al.

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## Sid James

*Debussy Piano Favourites*
Clair de lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Children's Corner Suite
Arabesque No. 1
Preludes: Les Collines d'Anacapri, Fille aux cheveaux de Lin, La Serenade Interrompue, La Cathedrale Engloutie, Minstrels (Book I), General Lavine - Eccentric (Book II)
Estampes: Pagodes, La Soiree dans Granade, Jardins sous la Pluie
Images: Reflets dans l'eau (Book I), Poissons d'or (Book II)
L'Isle Joyeuse
Martino Tirimo, piano: Alto

*Saint-Saens*
Cello Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
Suite
Allegro Appassionato
The Swan
Maria Kliegel, cello/Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Jean-Francois Monnard: Naxos

*Gomes* Overture 'Il Garany'
*Moncayo* Huapango
*Villa-Lobos* Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2
*Ginastera* Variaciones Concertantes
Royal PO/Enrique Arturo Diemecke: RPO


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Maometto II

Elisa Balbo, Victoria Yarovaya, Mert Süngü, Patrick Kabongo Mubenga, Mirco Palazzi

Camerata Bach Choir Poznań, Virtuosi Brunenses, Antonino Fogliani.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> Because I have seen you are very modern ladies and gentlemen, keeping my promise, I will come to you with a mega rare CD of the extra class. Something for the true lovers of the extreme east/modern musical fashion, completely unknown to 99,99% of music fans:* Contemporary Egyptian music, from the best Egyptian composer Aziz el Shawwan*.
> 
> I first found the magic of eastern / Arabic music, in Somalia, my friends. In the down, when the muezzin makes the first pray and the sun rising rot like blood from the sea. These prays are the inner core of the Arabic music. From Malli to Tehran the muezzin's rhythm and voice dictates the way this music will composed. But, despite the fact, the character is (at the beginning) theocratic, at the very end, this music is very human. Very cosmopolite, vivid, full of life. You can meditate with her, but you can also dance. You can prey to Allach but you can also sing to your lover.
> 
> Enough is told! Without further delays, please allow me to make this very special presentation. I hope, in the future, to hit you with mega rarities from Afghanistan, Persia and S. Arabia, so you can compare the styles from the West Africa to Pakistan. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 119731
> 
> 
> _(as you have noticed I prefer ALWAYS the official releases from the respective ministries. There is a good reason to make this: Every new cultural minister, wants to surpass the work of his predecessor, especially in these countries. The first thing he is doing, is to delete everything his predecessor has done, to bring his own artists on the stage. This means, these objects will NEVER be reprinted. They will be forgotten and be deleted. But not from me... Invest without fear to music from Africa, my friends). _


Great post, Dimace, in every (humourous) word and in every respect. Now, the only problem is: How to listen to the music?

It is not on Spotify, on Discogs I found an entry of your CD and also of an LP on the UK Nimbus label of the composer's work:
https://www.discogs.com/Aziz-Al-Shawan-Dr-Youssef-Shawki-The-London-Symphony-Orchestra-conducted-by-John-Georgiadis-Omani-Sy/release/3133122

Apparently, the piano concert is played by a Swedish pianist.

Keep on posting, Dimace!


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 2

Leopold Stokowski / London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

Margaret Price - Soprano

Brigitte Fassbaender - Mezzo-Soprano

Recorded 1974


----------



## haydnguy

*Dutilleux, Bartok, Stravinsky*

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet

Room-Music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.28,35 & 36

*ORCHESTRA OF THE 18TH CENTURY*


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## D Smith

Britten: Peter Grimes. Peter Pears. Claire Watson, James Pease, Owen Brannigan. Britten/ROH Covent Garden. One of the first operas I ever saw live which made me realize the power, beauty and art of the form.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano).


----------



## Marinera

Yesterday and today on and off I have been listening to Monteverdi's L'Orfeo performed by Taverner Consort & Players directed by Andrew Parrott. Not much true listening was done yesterday. I queued my playlist, switched on and got to work, so anything past second L'Orfeo track became a blank until much later. I had Act 1 and 2 (cd1) on repeat this morning too and I've only just now moved on onto act 3. Well so far my impressions are music is wonderful, while voices and singing are absolutely exquisite, I love every single voice in this production. It is _very_ sensitively sung. I've also re-listened to Garrido's version in parts, I will return to it later, and I have a clear preference for some voices in Parrott's L'Orfeo.. Garrido's performance is also geared towards more introverted sensitive end of spectrum I think, but already I compare performances to this version (although not the extroverted version like Alessandrini's, theirs is a very different angle ). It's well on its way becoming my favourite, I feel. *My warmest thanks to Bourdon for this!*









Ballet Royal de la Nuit directed by Sebastien Dauce - the first listening too. Well, this is another thing I've been listening and watching yesterday.. I switched to DVD later. It's divided into four parts- Watches, and it's quite a show with jugglers, acrobats, various performances, singing, acting. I like the overall conceptual underpinning for this whole endeavour as a historical 'artefact' and the variety of themes that give almost abstract feel to the show. Anyway, I'll be returning to this music and dvd often. Anyone who would like to see this production for themselves the full performance I've included bellow.






From the interview with Francesca Lattuada when she was asked why she chose Sean Patrick Mombruno for the role of Louis XIV:

'Our western societies have retained the belief that dark is evil. But, just like an excess of light, too much black can blind too. The idea is to make opposites coincide. Night can also be luminous. Sebastien Dauce, Olivier Charpentier and I immediately thought of Sean Patrick Mombruno to play Louis XIV. It was a shared intuition. In my view, Sean Patrick embodies Corneille's famous oxymoron in Le Cid: That dark light which falls from the stars.'


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Rosenmüller* (1619-1684): Motets and Sonatas


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Concertone in C K190

*Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Stravinsky: Petrushka*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Peter Donohoe (piano)*

*Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Elaine Donohoe (piano), Robert Johnston (harp)*

*Stravinsky: The Firebird*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkLimRXN6NKxtHvEcoEYARhJqCUWDSntH


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, etc.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> Great post, Dimace, in every (humourous) word and in every respect. Now, the only problem is: How to listen to the music?
> 
> It is not on Spotify, on Discogs I found an entry of your CD and also of an LP on the UK Nimbus label of the composer's work:
> https://www.discogs.com/Aziz-Al-Shawan-Dr-Youssef-Shawki-The-London-Symphony-Orchestra-conducted-by-John-Georgiadis-Omani-Sy/release/3133122
> 
> Apparently, the piano concert is played by a Swedish pianist.
> 
> Keep on posting, Dimace!


Thanks for your kind words, my friend! Many of my suggestions are not to be found or (at least) are very difficult to be bought. The Discogs is a great place to look! Well done. I know personally some good guys there (good means professionals) and especially with LPs (the place is much better for LPs. For CDs is also good, but the availability is not very high. Amazon is better, but much more expensive...)I'm doing business. Place the CD you found in your search list and wait. I'm doing (many times) the same. Most of the times I have my guys searching for what I want. They will inform me, when they have it, (at 13.00 it will be shown, be ready Herr Dimace) and I will hit it immediately. You can make also here the same, if you establish a friendly contact with some resellers.

I have also Georgiadi's recording. It is great. Giannis is a Greek guy and you know my opinion for the Greeks and the Jews:* GENIUS! *) (MIT made a list of the greatest personalities in the human history. From the first 10 the 6 are Greeks, or something like this). When I finish with Egypt (ministry of culture) I will come with him.(unofficial)


----------



## Jacck

*Hindemith - SQ 5*
i thought I am listening to Bach. The counterpoint sounded almost like the Art of Fugue


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 5

Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker

Live recording - Conservatory Great Hall, Moscow, May 28, 1969

A great performance, one of my all-time favourite recordings of this work. The BPO play as if their very lives depended on it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Takemitsu. Like Debussy on mushrooms. My favorite part is where the flock descends in slo-mo...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Armanvd said:


>


Can you tell us more about the music?


----------



## Bourdon

*Demessieux*

Te Deum 
Prélude et Fugue
Six Études
La Nativité
Twelve Chorale Préludes










Just to give you an impression.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part one this late afternoon/evening.

String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):



_Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):



Sonata no.1 for violin and piano in E-flat op.11 no.1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 for violin and piano in D op.11 no.2 (1918):
Sonata no.1 for cello and piano op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. by 1921):
Sonata no.1 for viola and piano in F op.11 no.4 (1918):










Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11 no.5 (1919):



Sonata no.1 for solo violin in G-minor op.11 no.6 (1918-19):


----------



## Itullian

Continuing with the Kodaly's Beethoven cycle.
Naxos hit the jackpot with the Kodaly.
I like all their Naxos discs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

I began with Zap van Sweden's take on Brahms' 1st with the Netherlands Philharmonic. His is a well-done cycle. In fact, this box set is worth exploring if you stumble on it somewhere for this and also Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle alone, but there are other goodies as well.

Having said that, I think I've been spoiled by Furtwangler's 1st from Hamburg in 1951, because I found myself putting this one on as well.


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 119752
> 
> 
> *Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*
> 
> *Stravinsky: Petrushka*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Peter Donohoe (piano)*
> 
> *Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Elaine Donohoe (piano), Robert Johnston (harp)*
> 
> *Stravinsky: The Firebird*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*


Simon is neighbor and a very good guy (and very good director) I appreciate a lot what is doing for free for the youth. (Lessons, school orchestras etc.) The only problem I have with him is that (sometimes) he isn't very understandable with his approach to some composers. (especially with the tempos) Ok. After all no one is perfect. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Simon is neighbor and a very good guy (and very good director) I appreciate a lot what is doing for free for the youth. (Lessons, school orchestras etc.) The only problem I have with him is that (sometimes) he isn't very understandable with his approach to some composers. (especially with the tempos) Ok. After all no one is perfect. :lol:


His recording from Le Sacre with the Berliner is one of the finest I know.


----------



## Itullian

Op 74, Harp
Op 95 Serioso


----------



## Bourdon

*Salzburg - Brahms; Rachmaninov; Schubert; Ravel *

Martha Argerich (Performer), Nelson Freire (Performer)


----------



## Itullian

Some awesome live Otto.
In stereo!!!


----------



## RockyIII

Just now at the chamber music concert:

*Franz Schubert*
- Octet in F major

Before the Octet, three musicians (cello, double bass, and banjo), played an interesting medley of Appalachian music and songs.

At the entrance to the venue, a young man was playing Bach's Cello Suite No. 1.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Krzyzstof Penderecki - Symphony No. 2
Antoni Wit / National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Took me a few listens but this is really good and I think deserving of some deeper listening when I have the chance.


----------



## Merl

Here's an old one for ya. I hadnt heard any of this cycle till i got it in the post, today.it was recommended by a fellow Schumann symphony nut over on one internet group. I bit the bullet, paid £1.60 (Lol) and im currently listening to the 3rd symphony. Gotta say im impressed up to now. Shows what bargains you can pick up for pennies.


----------



## Guest

A viable alternative to keyboard performances. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Suite in E flat major ( cello suite No.4 )
Arr.Gustav Leonhardt

Suite in C minor ( Lute Suite in G major )
Arr. Gustav Leonhardt
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue
*

Whenever I hear the opening bars of this Suite in E flat with its rhythmically pulsing repetitions, I always think of the festive sound of church bells.It sounds so joyful in this arrangement that I rather prefer to listen to it instead of the original for cello.
The chromatic Fantasia is an outburst of a man full of control and with immense happiness ,one with his instrument,I love it !


----------



## Malx

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 119722
> 
> 
> Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos.1-3
> Géza Anda, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay


Fabulous disc - which I have just added to the play soon pile.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Fabulous disc - which I have just added to the play soon pile.


How many piles do you have?


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> Some awesome live Otto.
> In stereo!!!


I'm glad and also a little relieved you enjoyed the disc


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> How many piles do you have?


Far too many....


----------



## Malx

Something light and easily digested to start the weekend:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Belgian trippel pouring into a glass. Very post-modern


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part two beginning this evening, concluding tomorrow.

String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):
String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):



_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär'_ [_How it would be, if it were different_] - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - cycle of four songs for soprano and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1919):
_Des Todes Tod_ [_Death's Death_] - cycle of three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher (1922): 
_Die junge Magd_ [_The Young Maid_] - cycle of six songs for alto voice, flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):



_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):










Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25 no.1 (1922):



_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25 no.2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25 no.4 (1922):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Trios for Piano, Violin & Cello No.1 (op.8, revised version 1889) & No.2 (op.87)
Maria João Pires (Piano), Augustin Dumay (Violin) and Jian Wang (Cello)*

A pair of performances I regard very highly indeed, alongside the Amadeus Quartets DG set of String Quartets/Quintets/Sextets and the Sonatas for Cello performed by Rudolf Serkin & Mstislav Rostropovich .


----------



## canouro

*Historical Russian Archives: Evgeny Mravinsky Edition CD 3*

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 4 in E flat major Op. 48
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Tale of the Invisible City of Kitezh
Mikhail Glinka - Overture Ruslan and Ludmilla
Maximilian Steinberg - Dance of the Buffons / Dance of Gillina

_Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to "Filiae Maestae Jerusalem RV 638" on this excellent 24-bit/96khz
recording....









Vivaldi* - Philippe Jaroussky, Ensemble Artaserse ‎- Pietà - Sacred Works For Alto
Label:Erato ‎- 0825646257508
Format:CD, Album 
DVD, DVD-Video, PAL, Bonus 
Released:27 Oct 2014


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> *Dutilleux, Bartok, Stravinsky*
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violinist


I just got a CD of hers earlier today in the mail, the debut recording of Penderecki's Violin Concerto No.2, written for her in the 1990s. She is an amazing talent. I didn't realize she was so young (relatively speaking), she's only 50-something now. Surely one of the greatest active violinists.

I just finished listening to Brahms' 3rd symphony. I have to say that it's his best to my ears. As I've discussed here and elsewhere I'm no great fan of Brahms' symphonies, but this one is very evocative, memorable, and everything that I might want out of a symphony. However, despite having liked this recording the first time I heard it (on Youtube), I am now coming to realize-after having bought the CD (for cheap)-that maybe Karajan's famous "smooth" sound/conducting technique may not work so well in Brahms, where I think I'd get more out of it if I could hear individual parts more. Oh well. I'll keep it in the collection, as it was still a beautiful recording. Going to get Klemperer's box set of the Brahms symphonies at some point.








Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. The first such recording, from 1964, I believe.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


It is very good that with Schubert we "have closed the shop" Ingrid is the best Schubert's interpreter in history and no one can suggest someone better for the Austrian. Frau Kraus (we have her also as reference, at least with Mozart) is also with us (I insist, that she is even better with Schubert than she is with Mozart) and this is a nice completion for a huge composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

On the subject of Ms. Mutter:









Not the edition that I have, but I like this cover better  the soloist is about as gorgeous as she is talented.

Alban Berg: Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel". Anne-Sophie Mutter, James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. From the DG Alban Berg Collection.

As much as I do not like this conductor, this recording is excellent. Ms. Anne-Sophie plays this very differently than Perlman, my preferred recording (with Ozawa and the Boston SO), more expressive, maybe; sad, and subdued. The whole music sounds gentler and less angular.

The music speaks for itself, one of the most beautiful of all 12-tone pieces.


----------



## Malx

My current top pick in this symphony:
Elgar 2


----------



## Itullian

The Kodalys do great with the great Op.130 quartet.


----------



## D Smith

Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2. Doric String Quartet. Excellent performances of Janacek's gift to the genre. I especially liked how the Doric approached the Kreutzer Sonata, incisive and with feeling. As a bonus Martinu's third quartet is included. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's commute:









Disc 1 of 2

Last night (from Monday's mail):










Current listening (from Monday's mail):


----------



## Hiawatha

Frederick Delius - Piano Concerto in C Minor:


----------



## Hiawatha

Don Gillis - Symphony No 7 : Saga of a Prairie School:


----------



## Hiawatha

Marie Jaëll - Impromptu:


----------



## Hiawatha

Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Solent:


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Variations for Piano, op.27. Idil Biret. User Mandryka recommended this recording to me and I finally got the CD. Phenomenal performance. I think it even tops Charles Rosen's great recording, and definitely beats Pollini and Uchida (pianists I love, to be fair). I got this CD for $6 brand new, shipped. I need to explore her recordings further. She has recorded a lot of great repertoire, much on Naxos, but this series "IBA" seems to compile many of her earlier recordings onto budget CDs.


----------



## Hiawatha

William Walton - Portsmouth Point:


----------



## Hiawatha

William Alwyn - Prelude on an Indian Scale:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gaetano Donizetti: _Lucia di Lammermoor_ with Natalie Dessay


----------



## StrE3ss

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Sound very good


----------



## Joe B

*From Monday's mail - James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic:*










*A Deep but Dazzling Darkness
I
Veni, Veni, Emmanuel*


----------



## Guest

A wonderful new release. Oddly enough, Tidal has it but not Qobuz. I'm glad I subscribe to both now!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Missa Solemnis

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano).


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Marie Jaëll - Impromptu:


Marie Trautmann, for us (the German piano teachers and performers) Excellent composer and one of the best piano teachers in the history. Well done, my friend! (I want more from her. The lady rocks!)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Mendelssohn Violin Concertos

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Dimace

Hiawatha said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Solent:


I will say it once more: Ralf-Vaughan is better composer than Mahler. (with the exceptions of 2nd and 8th of the Austrian) I FFFF the big names. I have ears. (the comparison with Mahler has a reason. The same with Brahms - Tschaikowsky)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 119790
> 
> 
> Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> Sound very good


A must hear for anyone who likes Mahler!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Concerto for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord in A Minor, BWV 1044 *
*This so-called "Triple Concerto " is a real treasure with its sweet melancholy. The colouring of the three instruments is magical. Traverso,Violin and Cembalo *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Paul Hindemith - chamber works part three this morning/early afternoon.

Clarinet Quintet op.30 (1923):










Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin [_Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen_] op.31 no.2 (1924):
_Prelude_ and _Fragment_ from an abandoned sonata for solo violin WoO (prob. early-mid 1920s):



Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31 no.4 (1923):



String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):



String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924):


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## sonance

Dimace said:


> Marie Trautmann, for us (the German piano teachers and performers) Excellent composer and one of the best piano teachers in the history. Well done, my friend! (I want more from her. The lady rocks!)


Dimace - Sorry, I'm not convinced that Marie Jaell is known in German as Marie Trautmann. Trautmann is her maiden name, yes. But otherwise I find only mention of her as Marie Jaell. - Since finding her piano concertos on Youtube some years ago I've been very aware of growing public praise and reviews, either for the piano CDs by Cora Irsen or for the Palazetto Bru Zane Box with her symphonic works and some piano works. I've got that box (actually it is a book with three CDs) and agree wholeheartedly that Marie Jaell deserves wider recognition. But I don't think that CDs, notes, books can be found under "Trautmann", only under "Jaell".










Thread duty:

earlier:
Pioneers and Exiles. Violin Music from Israel (works by: Paul Ben-Haim, Abel Ehrlich, Mordecai Seter and Haim Alexander)
Kolja Lessing, violin (hänssler)


















now:
Viktor Ullmann: Piano Sonatas nos. 1 - 4 
Edith Kraus, piano (eda)


----------



## haydnguy

*Tschaikowsky*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor

Svjatoslav Richter, Piano
Wiener Symphoniker
Herbert von Karajan, director


----------



## millionrainbows

As Samuel Barber said, "Summer Music." (BBC magazine disc)


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> *Tschaikowsky*
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor
> 
> Svjatoslav Richter, Piano
> Wiener Symphoniker
> Herbert von Karajan, director


 Is it really that bad? CD 8 & 9

*Quote amazon*

Finally we come to Discs 8 and 9 and my reservation concerning this collection. Richter was an artist who loved to play live, and expressed dissatisfaction with studio recordings. These discs, originally released in 1963 and 1965, were recorded live on Richter's Italian tour (Rome-Palermo-Venice) of November 1962. Disc 8 includes music by Chopin, Debussy, and Scriabin, while Disc 9 includes music by Bach, Schubert, Schumann, Rachmaninov, and Prokofiev.

I imagine there was much consternation on the part of the DG executives when Richter pressed for them to release these live recordings. There are passages of absolute beauty throughout, with Richter in his prime. Tragically, though, some of the most intense coughing I have ever heard on record interrupts most of this music -- this is the worst I've heard next to the infamously horrendous BBC recording of Mravinsky's Shostakovich Symphony No. 8. These discs are included to complete the concept, and I'm sure there are Richter devotees who are thrilled to have them. But I suspect that most music listeners will share my disinclination to listen to them more than once.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 119787
> 
> 
> Anton Webern: Variations for Piano, op.27. Idil Biret. User Mandryka recommended this recording to me and I finally got the CD. Phenomenal performance. I think it even tops Charles Rosen's great recording, and definitely beats Pollini and Uchida (pianists I love, to be fair). I got this CD for $6 brand new, shipped. I need to explore her recordings further. She has recorded a lot of great repertoire, much on Naxos, but this series "IBA" seems to compile many of her earlier recordings onto budget CDs.


Ahmet Ertegun, the head of Atlantic Records, was gracious enough to give possession of all of Idil Biret's master tapes back to her, so she could profit from this series. She has a sizable catalogue, lots of Beethoven.


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> Is it really that bad? CD 8 & 9
> 
> *Quote amazon*
> 
> Finally we come to Discs 8 and 9 and my reservation concerning this collection. Richter was an artist who loved to play live, and expressed dissatisfaction with studio recordings. These discs, originally released in 1963 and 1965, were recorded live on Richter's Italian tour (Rome-Palermo-Venice) of November 1962. Disc 8 includes music by Chopin, Debussy, and Scriabin, while Disc 9 includes music by Bach, Schubert, Schumann, Rachmaninov, and Prokofiev.
> 
> I imagine there was much consternation on the part of the DG executives when Richter pressed for them to release these live recordings. There are passages of absolute beauty throughout, with Richter in his prime. Tragically, though, some of the most intense coughing I have ever heard on record interrupts most of this music -- this is the worst I've heard next to the infamously horrendous BBC recording of Mravinsky's Shostakovich Symphony No. 8. These discs are included to complete the concept, and I'm sure there are Richter devotees who are thrilled to have them. But I suspect that most music listeners will share my disinclination to listen to them more than once.


Who wrote this? A reviewer?


----------



## haydnguy

I have this too. If that doesn't cover it I guess I just missed it.


----------



## Malx

Disc One from this set I haven't visited for far too long:


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## canouro

*Alexander Gretchaninov: Vespers*
Stephen Layton, Holst Singers


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Double Concerto For Clarinet, Viola And Orchestra Op.88, 8 Pieces For Clarinet, Viola And Piano, Op.83

Eva Katrine Dalsgaard (viola), Giovanni Punzi (clarinet), Tanja Zapolski (piano)

Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra- Vincenzo Milletari .


----------



## millionrainbows

Chas. Ives, "Concord" Sonata. Recording is in mono, although it is from 2000. Still, an exceptionally "clear" rendition of this sonata. I recommend it for all Ives nuts.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Ahmet Ertegun, the head of Atlantic Records, was gracious enough to give possession of all of Idil Biret's master tapes back to her, so she could profit from this series. She has a sizable catalogue, lots of Beethoven.


I'd read that in the liner notes. A surprising move from Mr. Ertegun. Frankly, I didn't know Atlantic had a classical wing until I read that.

As for Ms. Biret, she is phenomenal. I'm becoming obsessed based on what little I've heard (her performance of the Boulez sonata was particularly jaw dropping). She was the first to record the Liszt transcribed Beethoven symphonies in full, I believe. I want to get that set.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Maria di Rohan" (Scimone/MHS)
Saint-Saens - Havanaise (Freidman/RCA)
Wagner - Prelude and LIebestod from "Tristan & Isolde" (Ormandy/RCA)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Dubinushka [Chanson Russe] (Ansermet/London)*


----------



## sbmonty

Symphonies 88 - 92


----------



## millionrainbows

Idil Biret's Boulez is one of the best.


----------



## millionrainbows

More Idil Biret recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies-26-27-28-29.

Philharmonia Hungarica and Antal Doráti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## millionrainbows

Early Boulez, on an early Adés release. Severino Gazzelloni playing Varese's Density 12.5 and Debussy's Syrinx is a good reason to have this recording, also released later on the Domaine Musical box sets.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## StrE3ss

Overtures: Mozart - Nicolai - Strauss, Jr. - von Weber - Thomas
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> More Idil Biret recordings.
> 
> View attachment 119808


Must get that Ravel/Stravinsky...can't say I'm familiar with any of the 4 composers featured on the other disc pictured.


----------



## Merl

Yeah I know..... Beethoven symphonies. Quelle surprise, Merl! I'm not gonna tell you my general thoughts on this set yet, as I'm gonna be reviewing it, but suffice it to say they're not negative.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

No.26


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss & Mahler Piano Quartets & Lieder

Dirk Mommertz (piano, Simone Kermes (soprano)

Faure Quartet.


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> Dimace - Sorry,* I'm not convinced that Marie Jaell is known in German as Marie Trautmann.* Trautmann is her maiden name, yes. But otherwise I find only mention of her as Marie Jaell. - Since finding her piano concertos on Youtube some years ago I've been very aware of growing public praise and reviews, either for the piano CDs by Cora Irsen or for the Palazetto Bru Zane Box with her symphonic works and some piano works. I've got that box (actually it is a book with three CDs) and agree wholeheartedly that Marie Jaell deserves wider recognition. But I don't think that CDs, notes, books can be found under "Trautmann", only under "Jaell".


Lol! You are right!

I was ready to write also something about Mozart (we have a joke here in Germany...) but I left it. (I'm like the Wikipedia... It makes the Greeks Englishmen, the Jews Russians etc... LOL!!!) Thanks for the good comment and the interest. The artist worth our attention.


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Symphony No. 26. Antonini/Kammerorchester Basel. For Saturday Symphony. A wonderful performance and recording. I also listened to symphonies 3, 79 and 30 on the same disc. Full of life and verve. Recommended.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> Yeah I know..... Beethoven symphonies. Quelle surprise, Merl! I'm not gonna tell you my general thoughts on this set yet, as I'm gonna be reviewing it, but *suffice it to say they're not negative.
> *
> View attachment 119812


I don't believe you are working for the commercials... :lol::lol: Have a very nice WE my dearest!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7. Beethoven, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Must get that Ravel/Stravinsky...can't say I'm familiar with any of the 4 composers featured on the other disc pictured.


Ilhan Mimaroglu (say that fast ten times) is an interesting figure. He worked for Atlantic as a producer. One release of his you MUST have:










From a review:
After having been out of print for nearly thirty years, this classic mindblower from 1971 has at last been reissued on CD. This is much more than a 'jazz' recording by Freddie Hubbard. Quoting the original album cover, what we have here is SING ME A SONG OF SONGMY, "A Fantasy for Electromagnetic Tape, featuring Freddie Hubbard and his Quintet, with Reciters, Chorus, String Orchestra, Hammond Organ, Synthesized & Processed Sounds,Composed & Realized by ILHAN MIMAROGLU on Poems by Fazil Husnu Daglarca & Other Texts". What the CD reissue liner notes fail to emphasize is that this is really an Ilhan Mimaroglu album. Not to devalue the first-rate performances by Hubbard & his group, but calling this a Freddie Hubbard album is somewhat misleading. For those unfamiliar with the name of Ilhan Mimaroglu, he was one of the second-generation musique-concrete composers, composing electronic music by the manipulation of recording tape and early analog synthesizers, in addition to writing music for piano, voice, string quartet, etc. And this is undeniably his masterwork. A collage of scored/improvised electro-acoustic music and spoken word, it is a frightening evocation of all the political & sociocultural turmoil that was the 1960s: the Vietnam War, civil rights, student insurrections, murder, mass cultural oppression & indoctrination. The music ranges from elegiac strings and choral arrangements to free jazz (Hubbard and his group deliver some topnotch and harmonically dissonant playing) to searing electronic vortices. The texts range from Soren Kierkegaard to Che Guevara to Susan Atkins (whose grand jury testimony from the Manson Family trials is excerpted in the chilling 'Threnody for Sharon Tate'). I originally bought this record as a cut-out back around 1973, and having worn out two vinyl copies, it is a revelation to hear it now on CD. Caveat emptor for 'jazz' fans: This is 'difficult' listening, to say the least, and unless you are hip to post-Trane modal extemporizations and the more outward-reaching efforts by the likes of Eric Dolphy, Archie Shepp, and the AACM artists, you will likely be dismayed by this production.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.6 in G Minor

Gunter Kehr conducting the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Susanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

After listening to the Kuijken recording yesterday evening today I gave my Pinnock recording an airing, then tried a relative newcomer via Spotify conducted by Giovanni Antonini.


----------



## StrE3ss

Chausson: Concerto for Piano, Violin & String Quartet / Franck: Violin Sonata


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony:
> 
> After listening to the Kuijken recording yesterday evening today I gave my Pinnock recording an airing, then tried a relative newcomer via Spotify conducted by Giovanni Antonini.
> 
> View attachment 119816
> 
> 
> View attachment 119817


.... and? I imagine them as each very different from the other.


----------



## pmsummer

NUTMEG AND GINGER
_Spicy Ballads from Shakespeare's London_
*Anonymous, William Brade, William Byrd, Thomas Campion, John Dowland, Giles Farnaby, Valentin Haussmann, Traditional, William Wigthorpe*
Musicians of the Globe
Philip Pickett - director
_
Philips_


----------



## bejart

Malx ---
How did you like the Antonini?

I stumbled across a terrific recording him on YouTube of a live performance of one of my favorite Sturm und Drang works, Kraus' C Minor Symphony VB142. I don't think I've ever seen any conductor deliver musical instruction by using the inside of his wrists or by opening and closing his mouth. And check out the passionate intensity and incredible focus of the first violinist, starting at 2:50 of the opening Allegro.





 l F


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

*Dowland*

Complete Lute Music

Jakob Lindberg, lutes

Disk 1,2,3,4


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphonies 1, 3, 6. Segerstam/Helsinki. Felt in the mood for some Sibelius so I put this set on again in hopes I'd like it better. But it left me with the same mixed impressions. A bit rushed, closed in and lacking in the lyricism and atmosphere I love in the best of the many Sibelius recordings. It's not bad, I thought the 6th was good, but with so many other great sets, I doubt I'll return to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40, Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel
*

These are fun to hear, especially the Strauss; lively with a sense that the orchestra was enjoying itself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> but with so many other great sets, I doubt I'll return to it.


Yep. I picked up Symphonies 1-4 with this orchestra for $2 used and quickly found out why. Not necessarily bad, just in the life's-too-short-to-hear-this-again category.


----------



## Enthusiast

D Smith said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies 1, 3, 6. Segerstam/Helsinki. Felt in the mood for some Sibelius so I put this set on again in hopes I'd like it better. But it left me with the same mixed impressions. A bit rushed, closed in and lacking in the lyricism and atmosphere I love in the best of the many Sibelius recordings. It's not bad, I thought the 6th was good, but with so many other great sets, I doubt I'll return to it.


I have also had mixed feelings about that set. For me there is a feeling that Segerstam may neglect the narrative thread but can conjure some great Sibelian sounds. I think the violin concerto is a good one, though.


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of my Russian / Soviet festival here.

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4, 3 and 6. The sixth is my favourite of his six or seven.









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. Terrific disk. Highly recommended.









Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1 and Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 2. A couple of warhorses. Nice.









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti no1. Great disk.









Shostakovich String Quartets 5, 6, 7 and 8 and Miaskovsky String Quartet no 13. The first pair of disks from this great set.


----------



## RockyIII

This year's final chamber music concert at the Spoleto Festival USA today included the following works:

*Georg Philipp Telemann*
- Bassoon Sonata in F minor

*Guillaume Connesson*
- Disco-Toccata

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Piano Trio in D major

*Gioachino Rossini*
- Overture from Barber of Seville


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT AND KEYBOARD MUSIC
_Songs and Anthems_
*William Byrd*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
_
Naxos_


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> This year's final chamber music concert at the Spoleto Festival USA today included the following works:
> 
> *Georg Philipp Telemann*
> - Bassoon Sonata in F minor
> 
> *Guillaume Connesson*
> - Disco-Toccata
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> - Piano Trio in D major
> 
> *Gioachino Rossini*
> - Overture from Barber of Seville


Did you go? I was considering it but don't think I could have realistically made it happen.


----------



## canouro

*Grechaninov: Passion Week*
Charles Bruffy, Phoenix Bach Choir, Kansas City Chorale


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 8 in C minor, opus 13 "Pathétique". Alfred Brendel. Listening to this piece always tends to help me out when I'm feeling down, as I have been today. The music tends to have a sense of overcoming and perseverance imbued into the notes (in fact, I could say the same for much of Beethoven).

As for Brendel's performance... what can I say. The guy is a phenomenal pianist. I can't explain the effect his playing has, because on paper, it doesn't seem like much. He pretty much plays what's on the score, cleanly, with little embellishment or interpretive quality. But he manages to get the point across perfectly every time. I'm not sure if I like this performance quite as much as I like that of his op.2 CD, which totally turned around my view of those early sonatas, but I think there's something special to this one too. Does it top Schnabel, Kempff, Arrau etc...? I don't know, but it's a worthy contender for the title at least... Brendel is definitely a new favorite in Beethoven.


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> Did you go? I was considering it but don't think I could have realistically made it happen.


Yes, I've attended the Spoleto Festival almost every year since the late 1990s. I always enjoy it, sometimes in spite of the weather, and I buy tickets on the first day of sale to get good seats. I used to come with an older crowd, who have all died or aged out of traveling, so now I bring the younger generation along instead.


----------



## D Smith

Cherubini: Medea. Gwyneth Jones, Carlo Cossuta, Justino Diaz. Live broadcast from 1969, Buenos Aires. My first opera for this weekend. I got this recording for Jones as I am fan of hers. She delivers a fresh and exciting performance as Medea and is well supported by Diaz and Cossuta. Sound is fair but listenable.


----------



## millionrainbows

Another European version of Ives' Concord. It's not bad.


----------



## Sid James

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 119752
> 
> 
> *Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*
> 
> *Stravinsky: Petrushka*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Peter Donohoe (piano)*
> 
> *Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Elaine Donohoe (piano), Robert Johnston (harp)*
> 
> *Stravinsky: The Firebird*
> *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*


I had that one on tape, and have good memories of it. It was the first time I heard the symphony.



Itullian said:


> The Kodalys do great with the great Op.130 quartet.


I've got their account of Op. 132 and there is so much warmth in the playing. This is one of a few Beethoven recordings I wouldn't want to part with.


----------



## 13hm13

The recording quality here is poor ( thin, puny -- no excuses for well-funded RCA) ... but performances are tight and brisk ... that's usual Levine style.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Isn't that a terrible photo to use for an album cover? Especially for a 10-disc box :lol:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 26 in D Minor, "Lamentatione" Max Goberman, The Vienna State Opera Orchestra:


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Boccherini

Stabat Mater
Symphony in D major

Núria Rial (soprano)
orchester le phénix


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Merl said:


> Yeah I know..... Beethoven symphonies. Quelle surprise, Merl! I'm not gonna tell you my general thoughts on this set yet, as I'm gonna be reviewing it, but suffice it to say they're not negative.
> 
> View attachment 119812


Where did you find this?


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## flamencosketches

Maurice Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales, Jeux d'eau. Martha Argerich, from the DG "The Collection 1" box. Second time today I've listened to les Valses, the first time being a great 1950s recording by Sviatoslav Richter, a few hours ago. His is the shortest and fastest recording of this work in my library, with Martha taking second place in both categories. I can't decide which I like better, but it's a work I've long neglected and am just getting around to appreciate. On the contrary, Jeux d'eau is one of the first Ravel pieces I ever enjoyed, and Martha's is the version I first heard and forever my favorite. She recorded this at age 19 and did a great job with it. It's a monster of a piece. Extremely difficult to play, like so much of Ravel.


----------



## WVdave

Artur Rubinstein
Chopin Polonaises Nos. 1 To 6
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM 1205, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, Mono, US, 1958.


----------



## pmsummer

SCHERZI MUSICALI
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Johan Jacob Walthe*r
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director
_
Archiv Produktion_

Ha-ha.


----------



## Joe B

From Monday's mail - James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic in his own works:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-4-5 and 6
Michel Dalberto


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.16 in E Flat, KV 428

Franz Schubert Quartet of Vienna: Florian Zwiauer and Helge Rosenkranz, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Gung'l: Marches, Waltzes, Polkas

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis



> Cpo presents Josef Gung'l's marches, waltzes and polkas. Gung'l, a child of the Habsburg Empire, was born in Hungary and was a descendant of a German settler. He later traveled throughout Europe and never stayed for long periods of time in one place.


----------



## deprofundis

Ok, here what I'm currently listening one darn good baroque recording: Sony Essential Classics series, The essential of Jean-Pierre Rampal, whit composer such as Handel, Bach, Mozart, Vivaldi, Telemann, Prokofiev, Bartok and plenty more.A great CD overall. 
P.s I just order an Arnold Schoenberg on vinyl media le Pierrot Lunaire opus.27, by Boulez, this got to be good!


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonata in G Major

Geneviève Laurenceau (violin), Maximilian Hornung (cello), Oliver Triendl (piano).


----------



## Dimace

They say, that the music we are listening reflects somehow our character. For example, people with discipline like Bach, the more romantic prefer Chopin, etc. I really don't know this. The problem is the verb "to listen" It isn't necessary to like what you listen. You can make this for other reasons, let us say educational. I belong to this category. I listen everything and I like few of them. I find very logical, this is an example, to listen very often Wozzeck or Lulu without to like this operas. I'm doing this to learn Anton. To understand his view, the way he composed. To go deeper to very strong librettos and so on.

In our community, I noticed that 99% of you like what you listen, or you say so. I understand this, because is difficult to invest to things you don't like. But, sometimes, we must see the music as a medicine. Greatly unwanted but useful. Under this prism I present you today *The Sir the Father and his exceptional Overture in French Style in Bm.* This is a video to learn piano and composition. So detailed performance never before. Maybe Andras is Bach's incarnation. What else can I say. Despite all these, is the kind of music I don't like. And paraphrasing the words of the great Carl Czerny I could say: I don't like it, because is so good I can not understand it and appreciate it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
Gershwin: Prelude No. 2/ Preludes (3)/ Rhapsody in Blue

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Delius: A Mass of Life and Requiem .

Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Nikos Astrinidis "90th birthday anniversary" (chamber music)
Erato Alakiozidou, piano; Eftihia Veniota, piano; Victor Davaris, cello; Theofilos Sotiriades, saxophone; Maria Spanou, violin; Angelica Cathariou, mezzo; Ioannis Neagu, tenor (subways)

[I've got the CD; Amazon offers only downloads]










now:
Boris Blacher: String Quartets nos. 1 - 5 
Petersen Quartet (eda)


----------



## canouro

*Górecki ‎- Symphony No. 3 (Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs) / Three Olden Style Pieces*
Antoni Wit, Zofia Kilanowicz, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:










*Ugis Praulis - "Missa Rigensis"
Maija Einfelde - "Benedictin"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Angelis suis Deus"
Ugis Praulis - "Laudibus in sanctis"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Pater noster"*

edit: I just learned that this choir will be performing in New Haven, CT in September. I'm going to do whatever I can to be in attendance.


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartets

Dieter Klocker (clarinet)

Members of the Vlach Quartet Prague.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Gorbik leading the PaTRAM Institute Male Choir in Pavel Chesnokov's "Teach Me Thy Statutes":


----------



## Andolink

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): _Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 122_ & _Violin Sonata in C minor, Op. 139_


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> .... and? I imagine them as each very different from the other.


Different yes, but also similar - all three are original instrument recordings. The Kuijken and Antonini are slightly more assertive in the opening movement with more pointed rhythms than Pinnock. Pinnock is swifter in the adagio movement and takes a little more time in the final menuetto. 
The Kuijken and Antonini recordings show greater contrast between the movements and Pinnock achieves a warmer string tone - I enjoyed all three but would add one comment - the Antonini recording seemed to be a little distant which made the sound a tad diffuse to my ears, that may be down to me listening via Spotify (Premium).


----------



## canouro

*Glazunov: Tsar Iudeyskiy, The King of the Jews*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz ‎- The Complete Stereo Collection (Remastered) *

*Sextet For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And 2 Cellos No.2 In G Major, Op. 36*
*Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Cello - Gabor Rejto, Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Virginia Majewski, William Primrose
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Octet In E-Flat Major, Op. 20*
*Composed By - Felix Mendelssohn
Cello - Gabor Rejto, Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Virginia Majewski, William Primrose
Violin - Arnold Belnick, Israel Baker, Joseph Stepansky*

*Double String Quartet In D Minor, Op. 65*
*Composed By - Louis Spohr
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky, Gabor Rejto
Viola - Allan Harshman, Milton Thomas
Violin - Israel Baker, Paul Rosenthal, Pierre Amoyal*

*Trio For Violin, Viola And Cello In C Major*
*Composed By - Jean Françaix
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Joseph De Pasquale*


----------



## Malx

Two Beethoven Waldstein sonatas this morning:









and via Spotify:









What do people think about the Goode set - it was highly regarded when it first came out with many critics raving about it, I have sampled a few sonatas and found them to be good (no pun intended) but not so great as to make me add the set to a wish list.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Chopin  It's romantic!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi.


----------



## Andolink

*Claudio Monteverdi* (1567-1643): Madrigals from Book 7 and Book 8


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> earlier:
> Nikos Astrinidis "90th birthday anniversary" (chamber music)
> Erato Alakiozidou, piano; Eftihia Veniota, piano; Victor Davaris, cello; Theofilos Sotiriades, saxophone; Maria Spanou, violin; Angelica Cathariou, mezzo; Ioannis Neagu, tenor (subways)
> 
> [I've got the CD; Amazon offers only downloads]


I know Nikos from his 1821 Symphony, which has composed at 1971 to honor the 150 years from the Greek Revolution. Is a good work: Modern, Patriotic, folklore, colorful etc. The Macedonian Conservatory of Greece made before 25 or so year a couple of LPs with his works. There, Nikos (piano) and some Bulgarian (friends) artists performed the works are included in your TOP suggestion. (TOP is because 0.000000001 % of the listeners know such music. Top is because I don't have this one, and I'm angry with you. Top is because I didn't know this CD and you sent me home, like a pupil doesn't know his lesson in the school...) :lol: (and I also don't know the second pianist (the Eftihia) Erato is known to me. Very good pianist and wonderful woman!)

So... Allow me to present you my own version of this one from 1991 in LP format, with Nicolas at the piano. (Nicolas and no Nikos. The full name is Nikolaos (mit K), Nikos is the sort form (mit K, correctly written in your cover) Nicolas (wieder mit K und nicht mit C, as it appears in my LP) is the friendly form of the name. The composer wants to call him Nik(c)ola(s)...)









Vielen Dank, mein Freund! Das war der Hammer! Bitte, weitermachen. :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> They say, that the music we are listening reflects somehow our character. For example, people with discipline like Bach, the more romantic prefer Chopin, etc. I really don't know this. The problem is the verb "to listen" It isn't necessary to like what you listen. You can make this for other reasons, let us say educational. I belong to this category. I listen everything and I like few of them. I find very logical, this is an example, to listen very often Wozzeck or Lulu without to like this operas. I'm doing this to learn Anton. To understand his view, the way he composed. To go deeper to very strong librettos and so on.
> 
> In our community, I noticed that 99% of you like what you listen, or you say so. I understand this, because is difficult to invest to things you don't like. But, sometimes, we must see the music as a medicine. Greatly unwanted but useful. Under this prism I present you today *The Sir the Father and his exceptional Overture in French Style in Bm.* This is a video to learn piano and composition. So detailed performance never before. Maybe Andras is Bach's incarnation. What else can I say. Despite all these, is the kind of music I don't like. And paraphrasing the words of the great Carl Czerny I could say: I don't like it, because is so good I can not understand it and appreciate it.


Alban, not Anton!  I don't quite understand his operas either, nor can I say I fully enjoy them. Wozzeck freaked me out. But like you, I will keep trying.

As for András Schiff and Bach, I'm a huge fan of each. Thanks for the video.


----------



## flamencosketches

As for me, current listening:









Maurice Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales. Newly obsessed with this work, I'm trying to discover which is my favorite recording, and it's a difficult choice. Particularly, I can't tell if François beats Richter; I think I like each of them a little better than Argerich, who wasn't bad either, but she's better in other Ravel works (she owns Gaspard de la nuit and the Sonatine). Otherwise, François is my overall favorite Ravel pianist.

This box set has gotten serious airplay in the past couple of months since I got it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part four this afternoon. Please note that Hindemith no longer allocated opus numbers beyond op.50.

Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano op.47 (1928):










String Trio no.2 (1933):










_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata' on romantic texts for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/Johann Wilhelm Ludwig Gleim/Johann Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/Wilhelm Meinhold/Siegfried August Mahlmann] (1924):



Sonata no.3 for violin and piano in E (1935):










Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Two Beethoven Waldstein sonatas this morning:
> 
> and via Spotify:
> 
> View attachment 119861
> 
> 
> What do people think about the Goode set - it was highly regarded when it first came out with many critics raving about it, I have sampled a few sonatas and found them to be good (no pun intended) but not so great as to make me add the set to a wish list.


I keep meaning to check it out. He is a pianist I respect a lot because of his Mozart concertos (some of his Bach seems quite good to me, too). The Mozart concertos are very unshowy and can seem at first to be rather unimaginative ... but somehow or other (I really am not sure how or why!) they satisfy me more than any other pianist. His Beethoven might be similar in this but Beethoven does perhaps need a little more overt character.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Preludes

Alexandre Tharaud (Steinway piano).


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Alban, not Anton!  I don't quite understand his operas either, nor can I say I fully enjoy them. Wozzeck freaked me out. But like you, I will keep trying.
> 
> As for András Schiff and Bach, I'm a huge fan of each. Thanks for the video.


You are right! Albano, Alban Maria Johannes. I had the impression that his fathers name was Anton... Schiff is something else. Unique!

Now: *Capelletti, Metzengerstein - Sonate opus 6.* Capelletti plays Capelletti. (Pavane Records)


----------



## Judith

Bruckner
Symphony no 8

Riccardo Chailly
Royal Concergebouw Orchestra

From box set

Was recommended this colourful symphony from one of my Twitter friends. He was right. A lovely work


----------



## TheGazzardian

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 8 in B-Flat Minor
Alexander Walker / New Russia State Symphony Orchestra










I'm finding myself really enjoying Brian's symphonies beyond the gothic ... maybe even more than the gothic. This is a first listen but there are already lots of interesting ideas and nice sounds.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lalo & Bruch*

*Lalo Symphonie Espagnole*
*Bruch Violin Concerto No.1*


----------



## Andolink

*Alan Rawsthorne* (1905-1971)


----------



## flamencosketches

@elgars ghost, the Heckelphon trio is amazing. Enjoy that.

@Dimace, he and his almost exact contemporary and friend Anton Webern have very similar names, so I figured that was the cause of the easy mix up. In any case I just put on this great CD to listen to both of them:









Alban Berg: Piano Sonata, op.1. I used to think that Glenn Gould owns this piece beyond any modicum of competition, but Idil gives him a run for his money. Next up will be Anton Webern's Piano Variations, op.27, followed by Boulez's Piano Sonata No.2, a demonic beast of a work that Ms. Biret somehow plays masterfully.

Editing my post to mention something important that I'd forgotten. Maria Yudina also plays the Berg Piano Sonata phenomenally.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: BWV 191 Gloria in Excelsis Deo. Also BWV 65, 123 154. Genz, McFadden, others, Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists. I felt like listening to this even though Christmas is 6 months away. 191 is one of my favourite cantatas and Gardiner and company provide a brilliant and joyful performance, as they do with the other cantatas on this set. Recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninoff: The Isle of the Dead & Symphony No. 1*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Rogerx

Handel & Caldara: Carmelite Vespers 1709

Roberta Invernizzi, Robin Johannsen (sopranos), Martin Oro (countertenor), Markus Brutscher (tenor), Antonio Abete (bass)

Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sonance

Dimace said:


> I know Nikos from his 1821 Symphony, which has composed at 1971 to honor the 150 years from the Greek Revolution. Is a good work: Modern, Patriotic, folklore, colorful etc. [...] I didn't know this CD [...]


Dimace - If you want the Astrinidis CD it is best to contact Erato Alakiozidou. It was through her that I could buy it (my e-mail to the label resp. ensemble had been forwarded to her). I came across Astrinidis' works via Youtube - which is such a treasure trove. Hopefully there will be more recordings of his works in the near future. I'd like to listen to the symphony ...

As you are fond of Greek composers: Do you happen to know Dragatakis? Terzakis?

Listening now to Dimitris Dragatakis: Complete Solo Piano Music
Lorenda Ramou, piano (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Pentecost*

CD 5

*Veni Sancte Spiritus*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Lalande - Overture to "Symphonies for the King's Supper" (Duoatte/Nonesuch)
F. Couperin - Five Selections from "Mass for the Parishes" (Carkeek/private label)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #51 (Giebel/Telefunken)
Handel - Concerto a due Cori #2 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Quartet No.6 in B Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Elizabeth Field, violin -- Daniel Elyar, viola -- Stephanie Vial, cello -- David Schulenberg, harpsichord


----------



## canouro

*Janáček‎- Glagolitic Mass / Taras Bulba*
Czech Philharmonic Chorus, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl


----------



## Enthusiast

canouro said:


> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> *Janáček‎- Glagolitic Mass / Taras Bulba*
> Czech Philharmonic Chorus, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl


That's a cover I haven't see before, canouro. It is by far my preferred recording of the Mass and I always found the sound more than acceptable. Do you know if the remastering has made much difference?


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: The Nightingale. Robert Craft, Philharmonia Orchestra. I listened to the Rite on the same disc earlier this morning.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.81 in D Major

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

From the Boulez Erato box


----------



## robin4

*Cesar Franck: Music for Piano *

Ashley Wass (Piano) (1999-09-27)

The early *Églogue Op 3* and *Caprice Op 5* (both are rarely played pieces from 1843) date from his period as a virtuoso pianist, which was however not greatly successful.

From 1870, the * The Prélude, Chorale & Fugue  and  Prélude, Aria & Finale [B} are important works, which maintain a tenuous place in the repertoire, though they are heard less often nowadays.*


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

CD 4


----------



## haydnguy

*Dowland*

Complete Lute Music
Volume2

Jakob Lindberg, lute


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> Dimace - If you want the Astrinidis CD it is best to contact Erato Alakiozidou. It was through her that I could buy it (my e-mail to the label resp. ensemble had been forwarded to her). I came across Astrinidis' works via Youtube - which is such a treasure trove. Hopefully there will be more recordings of his works in the near future. I'd like to listen to the symphony ...
> 
> As you are fond of Greek composers: Do you happen to know Dragatakis? Terzakis?
> 
> Listening now to Dimitris Dragatakis: Complete Solo Piano Music
> Lorenda Ramou, piano (naxos)


I'm keen on Greek composers and happy we are sharing the same love and interest for them. I'm keen on everything drives forward my musical knowledge and opens new horizons. YT is really very useful. In the contrary Wiki is many times sh...t.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - fifth part of his chamber works for later tonight.

Clarinet Quartet (1938):










Sonata for flute and piano (1936):
Sonata for oboe and piano (1938):
Sonata for bassoon and piano (1938):
Sonata for clarinet and piano (1939):
Sonata for horn and piano (1939):










Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 for violin and piano in C (1939):










Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941):
Sonata for trombone and piano (1941):


----------



## canouro

*Ioculatores ‎- Media Vita In Morte Sumus*


----------



## canouro

Enthusiast said:


> That's a cover I haven't see before, canouro. It is by far my preferred recording of the Mass and I always found the sound more than acceptable. Do you know if the remastering has made much difference?


Not for my ear.  The sound is good enough.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Claudio Arrau playing Ballades & Scherzi by Chopin.


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of Russian / Soviet music

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake, The Sleeping Beauty, The Nutcracker Suites. Lovely music. 









Rachmaninov Piano Trios 1&2, Vocalise, Dream









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti no 2. I've always found the DSCH Second Violin Concerto a tough nut to crack. 









Shostakovich String Quartets 1, 2, 4 and 3. Prokofiev String Quartet no 2. Volume two of this terrific set.









Shostakovich Symphonies 9, 5 and 8 and the suite from Hamlet. Great pair of disks. Sound quality and performance are top notch


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 119882
> 
> 
> *Ioculatores ‎- Media Vita In Morte Sumus*


Ein Spiel um die letzte Dinge... I see (translating the German text at least) nothing about the life will come. :lol: German Pessimismus against English Enthusiasm!!! Nice piece, my friend!


----------



## Malx

Back to the Boston box:
Ottorino Respighi, Pini di Roma/ Feste romane/ Fontane di Roma - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.

I managed to listen to the end, but I have to say that Respighi isn't really a composer I care for that much - of the three groups of pieces here its the Fountains of Rome I prefer. 
Maazel's Pittsburgh recording on Sony comes closest to persuading me to return to listen again.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 3 in D Minor, James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1
*

I'm neutral about the Beethoven concertos in this set, but the Brahms is nice.


----------



## canouro

*John Stanley: Six Organ Concertos, Op. 2*
Antonio Frigé, Ensemble Pian & Forte


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quintet in G Minor, Ben 287

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

This one is scrappy but full of life.


----------



## Malx

More Respighi from Boston, this time much more to my liking.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philip Telemann: Quartet # 4 in B minor, Quartet # 5 A major, Quartet # 6 in E Minor:










Jed Wentz transvers flute
Igor Ruhadze violin
Job ter Haar cello
Michael Vorgstede harpsichord


----------



## StrE3ss

After listening this one and the piano concerto i just don't appreciate Bartok musik...


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> More Respighi from Boston, this time much more to my liking.
> 
> View attachment 119897


Are you working through it one disc at a time, or just picking em out at random? Looks like TONS of great music in there. I'm almost tempted to get it myself. I have hardly anything from the BSO in my library, but what little I have is all top notch, especially with Ozawa.


----------



## 13hm13

Nice, tight performances here by Concerto Köln ...









Jan Křtitel Vaňhal (Johann Baptist Vanhal) (1739-1813)
Symphony in D minor (Bryan d1)
Symphony in G minor (Bryan g1)
Symphony in C major "Sinfonia comista" (Bryan C11)
Symphony in A minor (Bryan a2)
Symphony in E minor (Bryan e1)

Concerto Köln [on period instruments]


----------



## flamencosketches

Franz Schubert: Symphony No.3 in D major. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. Definitely my favorite Schubert 3rd, which is probably my favorite of his early symphonies. Kleiber is at his best with early Romantic repertoire like this. In fact, he didn't record much else, did he?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach cello suites: # 1 in G major, # 3 in C major, # 5 in C minor:










Robert Cohen


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata no. 3 by Chopin with Nikolai Demidenko


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Are you working through it one disc at a time, or just picking em out at random? Looks like TONS of great music in there. I'm almost tempted to get it myself. I have hardly anything from the BSO in my library, but what little I have is all top notch, especially with Ozawa.


I don't know if the BSO is ranked at the top now (I honestly don't) but I read a couple of days ago that they were about 4th in the U.S. Maybe 3rd.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18/3, 95 and 130. Elias Quartet. Another excellent offering from the Elias Quartet, recorded live at Wigmore. Recommended.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 10 in E Minor, Op. 93


----------



## Guest

Very good but it doesn't displace Karajan's on DG.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> I don't know if the BSO is ranked at the top now (I honestly don't) but I read a couple of days ago that they were about 4th in the U.S. Maybe 3rd.


Curious who's ranked first? Cleveland, Chicago? Surely not the NYPO.


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very good but* it doesn't displace Karajan's on DG.
> *


I like the way you are buying CDs and LPs. You are focusing on sound quality, technological superiority and object's overall value. Like me. This way, very logically, you can forget the big performances, most of the times. But, worth more a big performance without sound, to a mediocre with big sound? This question is difficult to be answered.

*by the way> Are you cleaning professionally your LPs, or (like me) with various fluids? If yes, which machine have you bought? Thanks.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119911


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo & Juliet

London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

recorded live 2008


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in works by Frederick Delius:


----------



## bejart

Carl STamitz (1745-1801): Concerto in B Flat for Clairnet and Bassoon

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet -- Jurgen Gode, bassoon


----------



## robin4

*Haydn: String Quartet Op. 20 (Sun) Nos. 1-3
*
Kodaly Quartet

Label: Naxos
Length: 72 minute

I just spent one hour messing with imgur to upload an image. I've had it for the night! It's been exhausting!


----------



## Itullian

Terrific set!


----------



## millionrainbows

An overlooked American composer & pianist, who studied with Nadia Boulanger. "Caprices"(1973-75) is a dodecaphonic piano concerto, with the composer on piano.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I like the way you are buying CDs and LPs. You are focusing on sound quality, technological superiority and object's overall value. Like me. This way, very logically, you can forget the big performances, most of the times. But, worth more a big performance without sound, to a mediocre with big sound? This question is difficult to be answered.
> 
> *by the way> Are you cleaning professionally your LPs, or (like me) with various fluids? If yes, which machine have you bought? Thanks.


Actually, that Mozart is a Qobuz stream!

Yes, I carefully clean LPs. I use a VPI 16.5 record cleaning machine (it vacuums the particles out of the grooves) and MoFi cleaning solution. Well, it's a 2-step process. 1) Is a cleaning solution, which gets vacuumed, then 2) a rinse solution, which also gets vacuumed. It does a pretty thorough job--just a little noisy.


----------



## 13hm13

A late 1987 recording from Denon ....








Schubert* / Mahler*, Shostakovich* / Barshai*, Jean-Jacques Kantorow, Orchestre D'Auvergne ‎- Death And The Maiden / Chamber Symphony Op. 110 Bis

Arranged By - Gustav Mahler (tracks: 6 to 9), Rudolf Barshai (tracks: 1 to 5)
Composed By - Dmitry Shostakovich* (tracks: 1 to 5), Franz Schubert (tracks: 6 to 9)
Conductor - Jean-Jacques Kantorow
Orchestra - Orchestre D'Auvergne
Notes
Recorded 19-21 March, 1987, Présbytère de N.-D. de Port, Clermont-Ferrand
℗1987.10


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet, Oboe & Bassoon Concertos

Karl Leister (clarinet), Lothar Koch (oboe), Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas.

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

Leonard Bernstein, Judith Blegen (soprano)
English Bach Festival Choir, Westminster Choir.

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows

A very special recording of these unique, exquisite songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Rudolf Koeckert (violin), Elsie Morison (soprano)
Recorded: 1968-04-18
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich.


----------



## euripides

Pietro Mascagni - Cavalleria Rustica (Karajan, Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala; Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto
Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Richard Narroway (cello).


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.

I received this music as a free download. I believe it is a live radio performance from 2014, but please correct me if I'm wrong. In any case it's quite good. They take the tempi slightly slower than Bernstein, the recording I'm used to. Great sound.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Don Juan, Op. 20/ Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils/ Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 119928
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.
> 
> I received this music as a free download. I believe it is a live radio performance from 2014, but please correct me if I'm wrong. In any case it's quite good. They take the tempi slightly slower than Bernstein, the recording I'm used to. Great sound.


I finally "get" the rondo finale... Excellent. It's like Mahler's take on a finale in the vein of Mozart's Jupiter finale. I'll be revisiting this recording! Who said there were no great Mahler recordings after the turn of the millennium.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - sixth and final instalment of his chamber works this afternoon.

String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):
String Quartet no.7 (1945):










Sonata no.2 for cello and piano in E (1948):










Sonata for four horns (1952):










Sonata for saxophone and piano (1943):
Sonata for tuba and piano (1955):










Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, horn and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 & Little Suite in A Minor, Op. 1

Esa-Pekka Salonen, New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


All it took is one movie, and the opening of Karajan's recording of Zarathustra has become iconic. That tells me that everyone likes classical music; they just don't know it yet.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> All it took is one movie, and the opening of Karajan's recording of Zarathustra has become iconic. That tells me that everyone likes classical music; they just don't know it yet.


Agreed 



Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Piano Concerto
> *
> View attachment 119929


How is Pollini's recording of this concerto? I love the concerto but have yet to find the right recording. I still need to hear Martha too. She has recorded it multiple times.


----------



## canouro

*William Boyce: 8 Symphonies *
Neville Marriner, Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Sonatas KV 481,KV526,KV547 "for beginners " & Six variations KV 360


----------



## millionrainbows

Great, memorable music by Bizet & Grieg.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.2
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia *

A Symphony I enjoy a great deal performed magnificently, the Third Movement in particular is simply fantastic in all aspects.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> How is Pollini's recording of this concerto? I love the concerto but have yet to find the right recording. I still need to hear Martha too. She has recorded it multiple times.


It sounds fine if you don't want your feathers ruffled, but personally, I think there should be more fire coming from the piano. I'm guessing the young Ms. Argerich would tear this one up.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos.38-41
Sir Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Sessions, Piano Sonata No. 3 (In memoriam: November 22, 1963), Robert Helps, pianist. This is the definitive version, originally released on the Acoustic Research Contemporary Music Project. http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/IP.Board/index.php?/topic/2243-the-ar-contemporary-music-project/


----------



## TheGazzardian

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony No. 1
BBC Concert Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

Ms. Argerich's take on this is interesting, at least to me. There are a lot of peaks and valleys in volume/expression instead of the steady line I'm used to hearing. She seems to be very aware of what the orchestra is doing and is either responding to or prodding them.


----------



## millionrainbows

Funny, I was listening to the Schumann Concerto as well, by another fantastic pianist.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Bourdon

*Janet Baker*

*Mozart , Beethoven & Schubert*

La clemenza di Tito, K 621: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
La clemenza di Tito, K 621: Deh, per questo istante solo by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Abendempfindung, K 523 by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Das Veilchen, K 476 by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Egmont, Op. 84: no 2, Die Trommel gerühret by Ludwig van Beethoven
Egmont, Op. 84: no 5, Freudvoll und leidvoll by Ludwig van Beethoven
Ah, Perfido!, Op. 65 by Ludwig van Beethoven
Ständchen, D 920a (921) by Franz Schubert
Rosamunde, D 797/Op. 26: no 5, Romance "Der Vollmond strahlt" by Franz Schubert
Lazarus, D 689: So schlummert auf Rosen by Franz Schubert
Alfonso und Estrella, D 732: Könnt' ich ewig hier verweilen by Franz Schubert


----------



## Vasks

_Polish ponderings...on vinyl_

*Perkowski - Nocturne for Orchestra (Krenz/Muza)
Penderecki - Quartet for Strings (LaSalle/DGG)
Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra (Rowicki/Philips)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Janet Baker: Nobody can beat her Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> I keep meaning to check it out. He is a pianist I respect a lot because of his Mozart concertos (some of his Bach seems quite good to me, too). The Mozart concertos are very unshowy and can seem at first to be rather unimaginative ... but somehow or other (I really am not sure how or why!) they satisfy me more than any other pianist. His Beethoven might be similar in this but Beethoven does perhaps need a little more overt character.


My "advice" above may not be very reliable. I checked out a few of the sonatas from Goode and found his to often be quite distinctive. His Beethoven set may indeed be a very good one. Oh dear: I think I am going to have to buy it!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)



> Schwabe and Rimmer bring lots of drive and energy to the outer movements and they build up the tension in the Allegro appassionata to a powerful climax…fluidity and subtlety [are] far more in... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2015


----------



## robin4

*Olivier Messiaen: Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus

Hakon Austbö (Performer) *

Label: Naxos

Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus ("Twenty contemplations on the infant Jesus") is a suite of 20 pieces for solo piano by the French composer Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992).

The work is a meditation on the infancy of Jesus. It was composed in 1944 for Yvonne Loriod. A typical performance lasts about two hours.

"My faith is the grand drama of my life. I'm a believer, so I sing words of God to those who have no faith." Olivier Messiaen


----------



## millionrainbows

Charming little piano games.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

I haven't paid much attention to the Schumann piano concerto before now, but I'm realizing how many recordings of it I have, not necessarily through choice. I'm seeing what Michelangeli did with it in 1956 with Hermann Scherchen.


----------



## haydnguy

*Pleyel* (1757-1831)

String Quartets Op. 2 Nos. 4, 5, 6

Enos Quartet
Maureen Nelson, Violin
Tereza Stanislav, Violin
Robert Brophy, Viola
Richard Belcher, Cello

Recorded at the Holy Martyrs Church, Bradford, Ontario, Canada,
31st January-4 February 2004


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Huit Préludes (1928-1929 )
La Fauvette des Jardines ( 1970 )










quote:Messiaen
*I am convinced that joy exists, convinced that the invisible exists more than the visible, joy is beyond sorrow, beauty is beyond horror'. *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

Emil Gilels and Eugen Jochum, 4/21/77.


----------



## haydnguy

millionrainbows said:


> A very special recording of these unique, exquisite songs.
> 
> View attachment 119923


Yes! A fellow member recommended them too me and they are outstanding.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119956


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti per vari strumenti

Zefiro

Alfredo Bernardini, director

2000


----------



## robin4

*Paul Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis*

from *Hindemith: Music for One and Two Pianos*

*performers: Bernard Roberts & David Strong*

*Label: Nimbus*

The piece, which comprises all 12 major and/or minor keys, starts with a three-part Praeludium in C resembling Johann Sebastian Bach's toccatas, and ends with a Postludium which is an exact retrograde inversion of the Praeludium.

In between, there are twelve three-part fugues separated by eleven interludes, beginning in the tonality of the previous fugue and ending in the tonality of the next fugue (or in a different tonality very close to that).

Ludus Tonalis was intended to be the twentieth-century equivalent to J.S. Bach's The Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Mazurkas,Op.6,7,17,24,30,33,&41/1










*I remember a television broadcast about Rubinstein in which a young woman after a recital asked a question that totally flabbergasted Rubinstein.
"can you tell us how to live?"*


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Piano Concerto. Byron Janis/Reiner/Chicago. Since everyone else seems to be listening to this.. A fine recording of it too.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119962


*Gabriel Fauré*

Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Ballade for piano and orchestra, Op. 19
Pavane, Op. 50
Prelude to Pénélope
Fantaisie for flute and orchestra, Op. 79
Elégie for cello and orchestra, Op. 24
Dolly Suite, Op. 56

BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier, conductor

1995


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS AND MIRACLES
_Gallician and Latin Sacred Songs from 13th-century Spain_
*Cantigas de Santa Maria - Las Huelgas Codex*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Are you working through it one disc at a time, or just picking em out at random? Looks like TONS of great music in there. I'm almost tempted to get it myself. I have hardly anything from the BSO in my library, but what little I have is all top notch, especially with Ozawa.


I tend to work through any box sets in sequence - disc one first and so forth that way I play every disc at least once and will return to those that stand out.


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 119956
> 
> 
> *Antonio Vivaldi*
> 
> Concerti per vari strumenti
> 
> Zefiro
> 
> Alfredo Bernardini, director
> 
> 2000


Most of what I heard from Zefiro has been of very high quality - do I presume this is the same?


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1, Violin Concerto in E minor*
Claus Peter Flor, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Kyoko Takezawa (violin on concerto)

On the 6-CD set from Sony, I listened to the symphonies, violin concerto, and a couple of the overtures. The two pieces highlighted above are the standout pieces from that part of the box. The rest is pleasant but mostly unremarkable.


----------



## Malx

A long overdue outing for this disc.









The disc is the first Bach Cantata disc I bought - I don't feel the need to invest in a complete set but I do enjoy the discs I have.


----------



## Merl

Cracker!


----------



## Malx

Here's something a little different:
Mahler Symphony No 4 in a chamber version completed by Erwin Stein at the request of one Arnold Schoenberg. Using fifteen instruments including piano + the soprano.
It obviously doesn't have the power of a full orchestral score but it is more than interesting - I enjoyed it as a change from the well trodden path.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 82 on the way to work this morning. I still really like this set.


----------



## canouro

*Leopold Godowsky: Java Suite*
Esther Budiardjo


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos.1 & 5
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

The Complete Conifer Recordings is an absolute treasure for the Orchestral music of Malcolm Arnold.

At the core is Vernon Handleys Cycle of the 9 Symphonies performed with a combination of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.

Excellent performances of these works by an underrated Composer. There are two other cycles the Cycle in Naxos - the Conductor whose name eludes me - had Malcolm Arnold sit in on the recordings and is very good indeed. The cycle on Chandos begin by Richard Hickox and the LSO and completed by Rumon Gamba and the BBC forces is also fantastic.

Though all three cycles are excellent and have much to offer, the Handley set is by far my favourite set of the three. His grasp of the music is superb and what he draws from the three orchestras is superb and of consistently high quality.


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> Most of what I heard from Zefiro has been of very high quality - do I presume this is the same?


I saw one review that criticized this album for being recorded too closely, but I like it that way and consider it a plus. My favorite piece on the album is probably the bassoon concerto RV 484.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119973


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Chalumeaux & Salterio
overtures, trios, sonatas

Salzburger Hofmusik
Wolfgang Brunner, conductor

2016


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Schumann piano music. Fantasie op. 17 with Arrau.


----------



## Joe B

In Monday's mail - Disc 1 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## starthrower

This symphony is superb, imo. Give it a listen if you like modern music. It's on YouTube.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Trios Nos.1 & 2
Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay & Jian Wang*









Returning to this wonderful pairing of Brahms' Piano Trios before calling it a night.


----------



## D Smith

I decided to continue on with the Schumann and had an all Schumann day. All of these recordings are excellent and come recommended. Thanks to the TC posters who inspired today's programming.

Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4. Skrowczewski/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie










Schumann: Kinderszenen, Fantasiestuck. Martha Argerich



















Schumann: Symphonic Etudes. Shura Cherkassky










Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Orpheus, ballet in three scenes. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra. On a roll with the Finnish conductors today. I better put on one of Berglund's Sibelius symphonies after this ends


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> I decided to continue on with the Schumann and had an all Schumann day. All of these recordings are excellent and come recommended. Thanks to the TC posters who inspired today's programming.
> 
> Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4. Skrowczewski/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Kinderszenen, Fantasiestuck. Martha Argerich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Symphonic Etudes. Shura Cherkassky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster


(Almost) just in time for his birthday! Are you going to cap the day with one of Argerich's recordings of the piano concerto?


----------



## D Smith

flamencosketches said:


> (Almost) just in time for his birthday! Are you going to cap the day with one of Argerich's recordings of the piano concerto?


I listened to the Janis/Reiner Piano Concerto recording earlier. I'll be finishing with this disc of the second and thrird string quartets performed by the Elias Quartet, which I highly recommend.


----------



## deprofundis

Tohight folks my silver plater or epicurean listenings include Henry Eight ensemble releases, they might have been the best ensemble of the there respective era, I swear, I have 5 offerings of them.

Then , I shawl says, Im listening to finest Portuguese Polyphony masterpieces on Helios label, I have vol 1-2. Perhaps some English Polyphony of Joy and relaxation, Ashwell, White, on Blue Heron did,I noted and endorsed Ashwell as pure angelic as grandiose, his Marian motets.

Good night folks around the globe, even you scientists in Antartica, Listening to classical during a break?


----------



## StrE3ss

Bach & Berg: Violin Concertos


----------



## Dimace

I believe it isn't necessary to introduce you *Pablo Casals.* One of the greatest cellists off all time. Thousands of recitals, hundreds of recordings, a life full of recognition, a mythos. Today Im very happy to present you a very nice box set with his recordings. It consists of the original Columbia recordings and is given to us by Sony, with very good overall quality. It is also a good collectible, because it is out of print. The prices are starting from 40 Euros. I could say I bargain set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119981


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Cinderella

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski, conductor

2000


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dimitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 10 in E minor Op. 93_

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia
Mariss Jansons conducting

EMI Classics
10-CD Box

From the Liner Notes:

Having to withstand a further bout of official censure, this time alongside Prokofiev, Khachaturian and several other leading Soviet composers, Shostakovich waited until Stalin's death in 1953 before completing another symphony. After its first performance, the Tenth Symphony occasioned a good deal of debate as to its inner meaning. A clear autobiographical slant is plain in the introduction of the composer's own cipher D-S-C-H (D, E flat, C and B) which dominates the third and fourth movements. Judged purely as a symphony, the Tenth exceeds the composer's previous achievements in the field; the magnificent first movement's sonata-form structure unfolds with the inevitability wrought by the composer's great symphonic forebears . . . Erik Levi, 2006


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Guest

Excellent all around.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Colloredo & Posthorn Serenades

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Don Giovanni_

RAI Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Rome
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting

RAI Radiotelevisione Italiana
4 LP - Box Set
Live Broadcast, Rome, May 12, 1970

Don Giovanni - Nicolai Ghiaurov
Donna Anna - Gundula Janowitz
Don Ottavio - Alfredo Kraus
Donna Elvira - Sena Jurinac


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)

Colorado Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Philharmonia Orchestra-Robin O'Neill.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexander Melnikov (piano).


----------



## janxharris

yet again...............not sure music gets any better...as good as mature Sibelius....


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 5

Divertimento K247
"Posthorn Serenade " K320


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - orchestral works part one of two this morning.

_Overture: The School for Scandal_ op.5 (1931):
Symphony no.1 op.9 (1935-36):
_Essay for Orchestra_ op.12 (1937):
Symphony no.2 op.19 (1944 - rev. by 1949):










_Adagio for Strings_ op.11a - arr. of the slow movement from the string quartet op.11 (1936):
Violin Concerto op.14 (1939-40):
_Second Essay for Orchestra_ op.15 (1942):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Sonatas KV 279,280 & 281


----------



## Bourdon

*Ludford*


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: String Quartet & Violin Sonata

Pierre Amoyal & Pascal Roge

Fitzwilliam String Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

Anatol Urgorski, my favorite version of the Catalogue d'oiseaux.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonantas

Sonata No.21 "Waldstein "
Sonata No.22
Sonata No.23 "Appassionata "
Sonata No.24


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> View attachment 119989
> Anatol Urgorski, my favorite version of the Catalogue d'oiseaux.


You inspired me to check it out. I listened to a live recording and it was masterful. Going to seek out the disc now.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1/Waldszenen, Op. 82/ Humoreske, Op. 20.

Michel Dalberto (piano).


----------



## Larkenfield

Excellent recital by the lovely Anna Federova in top form (one of my favorites):


----------



## Bourdon

Larkenfield said:


> Excellent recital by Anna Federova in top form (one my favorite pianists):


*very convincing*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Ludwig van Beethoven - The Ruins of Athen
Dennis Russel Davies / The Orchestra of Saint Lukes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 119993


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Sinfonia Concertante in E minor
Cello Sonata in G major

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra
Grant Llewellyn, conductor
Zuill Bailey, cello
Natasha Paremski, piano

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Vasks

_from down under_

*Lilburn - Festival Overture (Southgate/Continuum)
Grainger - Lincolnshire Posy (Reynish/Chandos)
Sculthorpe - Piano Concerto (Cislowska/Naxos)*


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev and Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonatas 

Yo Yo Ma 
Emanuel Ax


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, piano works
*

Zoltan Kocsis on piano


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's mail - Disc 1 of 3 - Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Te Deum" and "Mass No. 1 in D minor":


----------



## Dimace

Larkenfield said:


> Excellent recital by Anna Federova in top form (one my favorite pianists):


Sehr gute Fantasie! This way listening to Mozart is a pleasure. Chopin Ballade very good, but lacks severely the dramatic elements. Schumann Fantasie in C, a tremendously difficult work, well kept as tempo, despite sometimes is somehow loud and even. Rachmaninov works top performed. Excellent video presented with cause and reason!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

(Different front cover)


----------



## D Smith

Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2. Panufnik: String Quartet No. 3. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3. Ãtma Quartet. Very well performed by a talented group of musicians. I really liked the Szymanowski and Penderecki. The Panufnik made less of an impression but it was the first time I had heard it.


----------



## eljr

Guy Johnston / Stephen Cleobury / Christopher Seaman / Britten Sinfonia / King's College Choir of Cambridge
Howells: Cello Concerto; An English Mass

Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:43:29
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Chapel of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## Andolink

Michael Finnissy playing piano works by himself, Judith Weir, Chris Newman and Howard Skempton--


----------



## agoukass

Busoni: 6 Sonatinas, Indianisches Tagebuch 

Marc Andre Hamelin


----------



## TheGazzardian

Witold Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
Berlin Philharmonic & Witold Lutoslawski


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Bliss:* 
* *Things to Come (Suite)*
Sir Charles Groves & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
* *Cello Concerto*
Arto Noras (Cello), Paavo Berglund & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

I haven't listened to the Music of Arthur Bliss in some time. Listening to these two works has been a real pleasure. I thoroughly enjoyed this music and these performances a great deal.


----------



## robin4

*Olivier Messiaen - TURANGALILA SYMPHONIE*

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung, 2008.






The Turangalîla-Symphonie is a large-scale piece of orchestral music by Olivier Messiaen (1908-92). It was written from 1946 to 1948 on a commission by Serge Koussevitzky for the Boston Symphony Orchestra. The premiere was in Boston on 2 December 1949, conducted by Leonard Bernstein.

He derived the title from two Sanskrit words, turanga and lîla, which roughly translate into English as "love song and hymn of joy, time, movement, rhythm, life, and death", and described the joy of Turangalîla as "superhuman, overflowing, dazzling and abandoned"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - orchestral works part two of two tonight.

Cello Concerto op.22 (1945):
Suite from the ballet _Medea_ op.23 (1946-47):










_Capricorn Concerto_ for flute, oboe, trumpet and string orchestra op.21 (1944):
_Intermezzo_ from the opera _Vanessa_ op.32 (1957-58):
_Mutations from Bach_ for brass and tympani WoO (1967):
_A Fadograph of a Yestern Scene_ - tone picture after James Joyce's _Finnegan's Wake_ op.44 (1971):
_Canzonetta_ for oboe and string orchestra op.48 (1977-78):










Piano Concerto op.38 (1961-62):










_Toccata Festiva_ for organ and orchestra op.36 (1960):
_Third Essay for Orchestra_ op.47 (1978):


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joe B said:


> In Monday's mail - Disc 1 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


Martinu's symphonies contain great ideas, wit and excitement. That set is superb.


----------



## skywachr

*Just the way King George would have liked it.*

Handel 
Water and Royal Fireworks Music 
Concerto in F
Overture to "Joseph"
Collegium Aureum (performing on original instruments)
Quintessence LP 1979


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*

*I should lead a happy life*


----------



## Guest

Some truly outstanding recordings of the Brahms Cello Sonatas, Gastinel and Guy










Gastinel is elegantly expressive and Guy is more than a mere accompanist on these recordings, generating some thrilling moments. There is a typical "French" lightness to the performance, making the texture more clear than it sometimes is. Highly recommended.


----------



## Malx

Edgar Meyer, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugo Wolff.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tonight I listened to Schumann again! Andras Schiff playing Fantasie op. 17, Waldszenen op. 82 and Geistervariationen WoO 24.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya, by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Guest

A fine new release. Some unfamiliar music (to me) that is very well played and recorded.


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen
Mari

Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:46:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Songs of Johannes Brahms: Volume 1 (Hyperion)*
*Angelika Kirchschlager (Mezzo-Soprano)
Graham Johnson (Piano)*

Angelika Kirchschlager has a wonderful voice, superb delivery and conveys feeling in a beautiful and natural manner.

Graham Johnson is an excellent accompanist - both he and Kirchschlager perform superbly not only individually but also with consideration and balance with with one another.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bernstein Conducts Great Marches


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works*

Pascal Roge, Piano


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto. Tianwa Yang, Gabriel Schwabe. Wit/ Deutches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. I've been a fan of Tianwa Yang for a while and she continues to show her technical prowess and musical insight in the Violin Concerto. The orchestra provides adequate support for her but is a bit recessed for my taste. She's joined by Gabriel Schwabe for a sympathetic performance of the Double Concerto which doesn't get too schmaltzy. While it won't replace a crowded field of superb recordings, this is an excellent disc and worth a listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book I*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120014


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2008


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Preludes, Book I*
> 
> View attachment 120013





Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Piano Works*
> 
> Pascal Roge, Piano
> 
> View attachment 120012


Who do you like better? I haven't heard terribly much of Rogé's Debussy, but Gieseking, of course, is hard to top, unless we're measuring the two in terms of sound quality alone. I love Rogé in Satie, Poulenc, and Saint-Saëns, though.

I just got a CD with Sviatoslav Richter playing the complete Préludes Livre II, live at a festival in 1967. He was an excellent player of Debussy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Speaking of....









Francis Poulenc: Suite in C major, FP 19. Eric Parkin. I can't find the cover to the edition that I have; it's on Musical Heritage Society, white cover, but the release itself is identical as far as I can tell. Poulenc is awesome, especially his piano music. He seems to have been, like Hindemith, a true chameleon. Some of this music is Haydn-esque, some almost jazzy. I really want to explore his orchestral and choral music.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 and 8; 2 Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet," Op. 75

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Becca

If you are interested in a 21st century symphony which is blatantly melodic without feeling that it is 100 years out of date, then check out David Matthews' Symphony #9.









It is available on Spotify


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in John Corigliano's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia espansiva"
Maskarade - Overture
Aladdin Suite_

San Francisco Symphony
San Francisco Symphony Chorus
Herbert Blomstedt conducting


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Moments

Mario Häring (piano)

Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40/ Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14/ Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28/ Moments Musicaux, Op. 16


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Speaking of....
> 
> View attachment 120015
> 
> 
> Francis Poulenc: Suite in C major, FP 19. Eric Parkin. I can't find the cover to the edition that I have; it's on Musical Heritage Society, white cover, but the release itself is identical as far as I can tell. Poulenc is awesome, especially his piano music. He seems to have been, like Hindemith, a true chameleon. Some of this music is Haydn-esque, some almost jazzy. I really want to explore his orchestral and choral music.


Start with his chamber music. He has many good moments. But, be careful! He is VERY uneven composer. You listen one piece and you find it wonderful. You listen another and you want to break your HIFI components. Nevertheless a very good all around composer, with whom, many times, you can enjoy music.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2/Cello Sonata in D major Op. 78 (arr. from Violin Sonata)

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Tancredi

Sumi Jo, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, Ewa Podles, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda.
.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various piano and vocal works part one of two this morning.

_Three Songs_ op.2 [Texts: A.E. Housman/James Stephens] (1927, 1928 and 1934):
_Dover Beach_ for baritone and string quartet op.3 [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1931):
_Three Songs_ op.10 [Texts: James Joyce] (1936):
_Four Songs_ op.13 [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins/W.B. Yeats/James Agee/Frederic Prokosch] (1937, 1938 and 1940):
_Two Songs_ op.18 [Texts: Robert Horan/Jose Garcia Villa] (1942 and 1943):
_Nuvoletta_ op.25 [Text: James Joyce] (1947):

plus ten assorted songs without opus nos. from 1925-37










_Three Sketches_ WoO (1923-24):
_Interlude I_ [_for Jeanne_] WoO (1931):
_Excursions_ - four pieces op.20 (1942-44):
Sonata op.26 (1949):



_Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ for soprano and orchestra op.24 [Text: James Agee] (1947):


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## flamencosketches

Wolfgang Mozart: Symphony No.41 in C major, K551 "Jupiter". Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

I just got this 2CD set of the last 5 Mozart symphonies. I like Sir Neville's Mozart. Quite a bit different than my favorites, Bruno Walter and Karl Böhm; a smaller band certainly, and a bit faster. I don't really like HIP Mozart, but this is a good compromise.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


String orchestra arrangement? Or full orchestral?

I could see the 16th being really good in a string orchestra version.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony 33 & 34

*English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate*


----------



## millionrainbows

Horowitz, Scriabin: Vers la flame Op. 72 (1914) _(Towards the Flame). _This is one of Scriabin's most remarkable compositions.

Faubion Bowers described it as _"crackling like lashing flames, sputtering and __sparkling...a Roman candle of increasing, magnifying blazes, until it becomes consumed in its own flames."

_This reminds me of the Pink Floyd title _"Set the Controls for the Center of the Sun." 
_Fly on, Icarus.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> String orchestra arrangement? Or full orchestral?
> 
> I could see the 16th being really good in a string orchestra version.






Take a look.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenade for Winds & Gounod: Petite Symphonie pour vents

Munich Wind Ensemble, Alexander Brezina.


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## Art Rock

Devastating as always. One of my all-time favourite pieces, and one of the few where I went bonkers and collected many versions (about 20 now).


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> You inspired me to check it out. I listened to a live recording and it was masterful. Going to seek out the disc now.


Get the DG issue if you can; it has two covers. I pictured my Musical Heritage issue, which I plan to replace. Only minor differences, but the original issues are more valuable than the MuHer versions, which are licensed, and sometimes have altered artwork.


----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra and Irmina Trynkos performing Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":










edit: letting this disc play through


----------



## TheGazzardian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in E-Flat, K. 365
Ashkenazy


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> CD II


While I'm preparing for a couple of good presentation at the end of this week, it came to my mind something unrelevant to music, but for me important: The esthetic of the cover art. In the old years (LP years) it was very important. Every serious company was investing good money to have a beautiful or decent cover art, which could attract the buyer. DG was doing the same. The last years I see that many companies have abandoned this practice. With every respect for the artist, her music and of course for our friend eljr, this cover is unacceptable. I could imagine something like this only for the latest Batman movie. This is DG responsibility. It isn't necessary to have top art in our covers. I remember (from you my friends) the Crazy Girl Crazy, with the girl dancing on the table. I found her very erotic and the cover as entity very interesting. Immediately I wanted to buy this thing to listen its music. (ok. Till now I didn't do it...) But this one is a disgrace for the common esthetic. Worse than these simple composers faces are coming again and again on various covers, to remember us how Beethoven, Schubert etc. were. If the labels want our money, they must be careful and invest a little bit. With productions like this, no new audience for our beloved music and no new buyers to make happy their pockets.


----------



## Art Rock

^ I think it's an interesting subject, deserving its own thread, in which we discuss what we like and don't like about covers (rather than just post them in the beautiful or awful threads).


----------



## D Smith

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3. Previn/LSO. Violin Concerto, The Lark Ascending. Tasmin Waley-Cohen/Curtis/Orchestra of the Swan. Inspired by the current thread I put on Previn's excellent performance of the Third Symphony. I recommend this entire collection. Then followed up with an interesting juxtaposition of the spiky Violin Concerto in a lively reading from Waley-Cohen and the lyrical Lark Ascending, which I never tire of hearing. Waley-Cohen is super as usual and the orchestra is adequate.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> ^ I think it's an interesting subject, deserving its own thread, in which we discuss what we like and don't like about covers (rather than just post them in the beautiful or awful threads).


Very much so! Did you start a thread????


----------



## Art Rock

I'll leave that to Dimace.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Who do you like better? I haven't heard terribly much of Rogé's Debussy, but Gieseking, of course, is hard to top, unless we're measuring the two in terms of sound quality alone. I love Rogé in Satie, Poulenc, and Saint-Saëns, though.


I don't have any complaints with Rogé, but I was expecting something more distinctive. As it is, the sound is good but, of course, not as clear as more modern recordings. Nevertheless, it is pleasant to hear. I'm not as attuned to the subtleties of Debussy's piano music as I should be, so I don't know what I should be looking for. Nevertheless, I anticipate having this on in the background when I'm reading and drinking coffee.

After the first disc, I felt the need to hear Gieseking. I wasn't as put off by the sound as I once was, but in Debussy, the sound is so much a part of the music, it's hard not to notice.

So "like better," that's hard to quantify. I think of the two, Gieseking is more instructive as to how it should sound and Rogé is more pleasurable to hear. I was fortunate enough to find both for $2.45 each, so I can afford to keep both of them on rotation.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> While I'm preparing for a couple of good presentation at the end of this week, it came to my mind something unrelevant to music, but for me important: The esthetic of the cover art. In the old years (LP years) it was very important. Every serious company was investing good money to have a beautiful or decent cover art, which could attract the buyer. DG was doing the same. The last years I see that many companies have abandoned this practice. With every respect for the artist, her music and of course for our friend eljr, this cover is unacceptable. I could imagine something like this only for the latest Batman movie. This is DG responsibility. It isn't necessary to have top art in our covers. I remember (from you my friends) the Crazy Girl Crazy, with the girl dancing on the table. I found her very erotic and the cover as entity very interesting. Immediately I wanted to buy this thing to listen its music. (ok. Till now I didn't do it...) But this one is a disgrace for the common esthetic. Worse than these simple composers faces are coming again and again on various covers, to remember us how Beethoven, Schubert etc. were. If the labels want our money, they must be careful and invest a little bit. With productions like this, no new audience for our beloved music and no new buyers to make happy their pockets.


Excellent comments but clearly their is no universality in appreciation of art (cover art).

I think cover art is as important as ever and I do not think it is being neglected in the present. Could it be familiarity, as with all things, makes one think better? The old days always hold more romance.

I found this" Mari" cover art striking. I found the cover art for Crazy Girl Crazy... annoying.

I will purchase music influenced by the cover art all the time. I will also reject it based on teh cover art. A most interesting subject!


----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Fantasiestucke, Op. 73
David Shifrin / Carol Rosenberger


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Erwin and Elmire" (Bamert/Chandos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #4 (Titimo/Regis)
M. Haydn - Symphony in D, MHV 198 (Nemeth/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> I'll leave that to Dimace.


Please don't do this to me! :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120030


*Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor
Horacio Gutiérrez, piano

1990


----------



## Art Rock

Dimace said:


> Please don't do this to me! :lol:


You started it. 

Seriously, I think it would make a good subject for a discussion thread.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> While I'm preparing for a couple of good presentation at the end of this week, it came to my mind something unrelevant to music, but for me important: The esthetic of the cover art. In the old years (LP years) it was very important. Every serious company was investing good money to have a beautiful or decent cover art, which could attract the buyer. DG was doing the same. The last years I see that many companies have abandoned this practice. With every respect for the artist, her music and of course for our friend eljr, this cover is unacceptable. I could imagine something like this only for the latest Batman movie. This is DG responsibility. It isn't necessary to have top art in our covers. I remember (from you my friends) the Crazy Girl Crazy, with the girl dancing on the table. I found her very erotic and the cover as entity very interesting. Immediately I wanted to buy this thing to listen its music. (ok. Till now I didn't do it...) But this one is a disgrace for the common esthetic. Worse than these simple composers faces are coming again and again on various covers, to remember us how Beethoven, Schubert etc. were. If the labels want our money, they must be careful and invest a little bit. With productions like this, no new audience for our beloved music and no new buyers to make happy their pockets.


Well, it is hardly new, as this Leatherlook Herbert von Travolta Sr. cover art shows:









Just look at the original and find the differences:









Uh-Uh-Uh-Uh Staying Alive


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## robin4

*Olivier Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum *

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conductor: Myung-Whun Chung

(And I await the resurrection of the dead) is a work for wind orchestra by Olivier Messiaen, written in 1964 and first performed the following year. It is composed in five movements.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Today, Bernard Haitink announced his retirement. Last year I heard him in two concerts with the RCO, the most memorable was Mahler 9, after which beautiful concert he unfortunately fell on stage. This somehow influenced his decision to stop. I think that this thread is the right place to memorize his great career, his musical achievements became more interesting year by year









The end of an era, 65 years of conducting!









His last concert will be at the Luzern festival in September with the VPO, Murray Perahia (Beethoven 4) and Bruckner 7


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Suite Bergamasque
Pour le piano Sarabande
La Plus que lente (valse)
Valse romantique


----------



## Bourdon

deleted...........


----------



## Dimace

Rambler said:


> *Alessandro Appignani: The Last Bard* Alessandro Appignani (piano) & Quartetto d'archi di Tarina on Brilliant Classics
> View attachment 119501
> 
> View attachment 119502
> 
> 
> Yet another contemporary composer (and pianist) - this time Italian. This disc of chamber music is attractive - of an almost *overly simplistic nature* at times. Sometimes of a jazzy feel. I quite like it - for a change.


I'm keen on the contemporary Italian artists and I frantic collect them. I will come shortly to you with some jewels from them. High quality CDs and most of them rare.

*simplistic nature> very logical and better than to invent complex MONSTERS to satisfy not our audience but our ego. After Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner, etc. almost NOTHING remains for the composers to work with. They invented everything. You must be genius, like Scriabin, Faure, Tschaikowsky, many some composers etc. to bring new things to music.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3. Haitink/LPO. I was sorry to hear that Haitink was finally stepping down from the podium but I suppose after 65 years he's entitled to a break. I put on the first and third Shostakovich symphonies from his excellent cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Etudes*

Mitsuko Uchida, piano.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Etudes*
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano.
> 
> View attachment 120035


Mitsuko owns these études. I can't imagine anyone else playing them with such skill and finesse. I don't know any of her other Debussy, did she record much else? Oddly, I can picture her being much less successful with the Préludes, for example.


----------



## flamencosketches

Currently listening:


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Lieder

Peter Pears
Benjamin Britten


----------



## Malx

Back into the Boston box the next disc (25) features a change of conductor, Ozawa is given a break:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various piano and vocal works part two of two this evening.

_A Hand of Bridge_ - chamber opera in one act op.35 [Libretto: Gian Carlo Menotti] (1959):



_(5) Mélodies passagères_ op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1950-51):
_(10) Hermit Songs_ op.29 [Texts: anon. medieval Irish] (1953):
_Despite and Still_ - cycle of five songs op.41 [Texts: Robert Graves/Theodore Roethke/James Joyce] (1968-69):
_Three Songs_ op.45 [Texts: James Joyce, after Gottfried Keller/Czesław Miłosz/Christopher Middleton] (1972):










_Souvenirs_ - ballet suite op.28 (1953):
_Nocturne_ [_Homage to John Field_] op.33 (1959):
_Ballade_ op.46 (1977):



_Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Texts: Søren Kierkegaard] (1954): 
_The Lovers_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.43 [Text: Pablo Neruda] (1971):


----------



## Guest

After listening to Gastinel's recording of the Brahms Cello Sonatas, I decided to return to an old favorite, Starker/Sebok. (It can be confusing, Starker recorded the works more than once with Sebok, never mind other pianists.)










Wonderful in a different sort of way, less mercurial, more resolute. Another beautiful way to hear the music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony KV 111a
Symphonies 18,19 & 25


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphonies 39-41*
Mathieu Herzog, Ensemble Appassionato

This was an extremely enjoyable set. Highly recommended!


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today.....


----------



## eljr

Edward Gardner / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1 - Nos. 3, 5, and 8

Release Date February 1, 2019
Duration01:14:05
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJuly 9, 2018 & July 10, 2018
Recording Location
Town Hall, Birmingham


----------



## Itullian

Very much enjoying this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Arvo Part - Symphony No. 2
Tonu Kaljuste / NFM Wroclaw Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

LES FOLIES DE CARDENIO
*Michel-Richard de Lalande*
Ensemble Baroque de Limoges
Christopher Coin - director
_
Laborie_


----------



## millionrainbows

Milton Babbitt: Ensembles for Synthesizer (1962-4). Still sounds as fresh today. Now, Henri Pousseur: Trois visages de Liege, still a favorite.


----------



## eljr

Víkingur Ólafsson
Johann Sebastian Bach

Release Date September 7, 2018
Duration01:17:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril 1, 2018 - April 4, 2018
Recording Location
Reykjavík, Harpa Concert House


----------



## millionrainbows

I had to hunt for this through my boxes of CDs, but found it.

I'd like to express my appreciation to flamenco sketches for reviving my enthusiasm for Idil Biret. Sometimes in the past, I felt very isolated in being a listener to the newer things, and at times, I felt like I was posting in a void; but fresh blood like flamenco has revitalized several aspects of my interest in this music, including Webern. His positive attitude and enthusiasm has really given new purpose to this forum. Thank you!


----------



## Malx

Ozawa back at the helm of the the Boston SO in Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade - a fine if slightly understated performance that makes the work sound more than a mere orchestral showpiece.
I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Clara Schumann - Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 17
Francesco Nicolosi, Alma Mahler Sinfonietta, Stefani Rinaldi


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET HARMONY
_Masses and Motets_
*John Dunstable*
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## StrE3ss

cary on with listening one Bernstein cd per day 

Wagner: Orchestral Music


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's listening has been quite varied:

*Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklarung*
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Hamburg Philharmonic (according to Apple Music)

*Robert Schumann: Dichterliebe* 
Fritz Wunderlich & Hubert Giesen

*Johannes Brahms: 
* Ein Deutsche Requiem* 
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Lucia Popp & Thomas Allen

** Piano Sonatas Nos.1 & 2* 
Alexander Melnikov

The Brahms Requiem is my current listening and this performance may be one of my favourites of the piece, just ahead of Rudolf Kempe & Sir Simon Rattle - both recorded with the Berlin Philharmonic though a hair behind Otto Klemperer's recording with the Philharmonia. Tennstedt is a criminally underrated/overlooked Conductor and he had particularly strong synergy with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. With Lucia Popp (with whom he recorded an incredible set of Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder) and Thomas Allen, he has an excellent pair of soloists as well as a well drilled choir.

Death & Transfiguration is one of my favourite tone poems by Richard Strauss and this performance led by Furtwängler appeared on my Apple Music feed. An excellent performance.

Fritz Wunderlich is one of my all time favourite tenors. This is an excellent recording - also featuring Lieder by Beethoven & Schubert. Hubert Giesen makes provides perfect accompaniment.

The Two Brahms Sonatas are played on an 1895 Bosendorfer if memory serves on the year. I'm a fan of Melnikov's playing through his collaborations with Isabelle Faust and he is no less excellent here. The works here are performed brilliantly. The instrument sounds superb but with a musician like Melnikov, how couldn't it?


----------



## TheGazzardian

Niccolo Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120050


*Samuel Barber*

The School for Scandal Overture
Symphony No. 1
First Essay for Orchestra
Symphony No. 2

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

2000


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> I had to hunt for this through my boxes of CDs, but found it.
> 
> I'd like to express my appreciation to flamenco sketches for reviving my enthusiasm for Idil Biret. Sometimes in the past, I felt very isolated in being a listener to the newer things, and at times, I felt like I was posting in a void; but fresh blood like flamenco has revitalized several aspects of my interest in this music, including Webern. His positive attitude and enthusiasm has really given new purpose to this forum. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 120045


Hell yeah, that's amazing to hear! You've introduced me to some great stuff, so I can only reciprocate the appreciation. That's what forums like these are for 

I can be overly enthusiastic at times, but at least someone knows where I'm coming from :lol:

Current listening: just started that same Idil Biret disc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Satie*


That remains the most distinctive interpretation of Satie. Love it or hate it, you have to admire de Leeuw's level of concentration.


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring. An excellent performance. Very modern in interpretation, if not sound. Thanks to Mandryka for putting me onto this record


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Harper/Solti/LSO. Not really my cup of tea. It's very forceful, almost hard-edged in parts, but just too much; plus I'm not uplifted at the end. I realize this puts me in the minority with this recording but fortunately there are lots of fine choices for Mahler's Resurrection.


----------



## StrE3ss

Dutilleux, Lutoslawski, Mstislav Rostropovitch, Orchestre De Paris


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

I'm getting used to this interpretation. I can see where instead of bursts of passion Abbado makes it feel more like an ebb and flow with an occasional outburst. The Vienna Phil has a lovely sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Harper/Solti/LSO. Not really my cup of tea. It's very forceful, almost hard-edged in parts, but just too much; plus I'm not uplifted at the end. I realize this puts me in the minority with this recording but fortunately there are lots of fine choices for Mahler's Resurrection.


That was my introduction to Mahler's 2nd. I still have a soft spot for it, but now that I have the Bernstein/NYPO set I rarely find myself going back to this one. Bernstein's recording of the 2nd is just phenomenal. What are some of your choices?

Current listening:









Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano sonata No.11 in B-flat major, op.22. Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Hiawatha

Roy Harris - Toccata for Piano:


----------



## Hiawatha

Daniel Pinkham - Sonata No 1 for Organ & Strings:


----------



## Hiawatha

Randall Thompson - The Peaceable Kingdom:


----------



## Hiawatha

Aaron Copland - The Promise of Living:


----------



## Hiawatha

John Alden Carpenter - Krazy Kat:


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight red carpet & laurels goes out to Giaches De Wert, one of the most important Franco-flemish, manierissimo, expressionist, bold & brilliant.He a bridge between the franco-flemish school of art & music of Burgundy and gentlemen like I.e Gesualdo, Luzzaschi, Pomponio Nenna.Great Motets release on Brilliant Classics Label and 2 cd of madrigals, happen to have. You won't my advice don't miss out on hearing this composer of pure genius, one of the best, one of the sharpest knives in the drawer, trust me. Buy his madrigals albums, you won't be disappointed, but enchanted like I was, music whit a soul, one of the best Flemish composer ever, mark my words. If you like charming, superb, ethereal music than my friend, this is for you, take care of all of you, on this sunny cloudless day, azurite blue night sky, please enjoy deprofundis music world his epicurean joy. :tiphat:


----------



## Hiawatha

Irving Fine - Serious Song, Lament for String Orchestra:


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39, a topic of some discussion around here. IMO a very strong work with several developing Sibelian characteristics. Interesting and effective.


----------



## Hiawatha

Abram Chasins - Flirtation in a Chinese Garden:


----------



## Hiawatha

Quincy Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Harl McDonald - Suite from Childhood for Harp and Orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alec Wilder - Fantasy for Piano and Wind Ensemble:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5

Lucas Debargue.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas 

Narcisso Yepes


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Works for orchestra

Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria/ La Damoiselle élue/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus
Sir Georg Solti conducting


----------



## Larkenfield

I find a certain proud, stately dignity in Händel, nothing ever petty or small-minded but inspiring and uplifting, especially in these wonderful Sviatoslav Richter performances. This is a live recording and it sounds like he's playing right in your living room:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Dimace

For this one, I have nothing to say but this: Great film, Greatest music! *Michael Nyman*, ladies and gentlemen, in a SACD of the highest class in every aspect. Go and buy it this moment! It will be your companion for many years. (you can also try the music from the film played from Valentina. She is super. The difference is that this one - the original soundtrack- is also a good collectible)


----------



## jim prideaux

without having posted on TC I have spent the l;ast few days listening to Walton's 1st Symphony and have become increasingly aware of it's enrgy, passion and possible status as one of the great orchestral works of the 20th century(Britain or generally?...a matter of debate I suppose)

While listening to the Naxos recording by the English Northern Phil. conducted by Paul Daniel I have read repeatedly about the Previn/LSO recording so while at work I am listening to it on YT.......

Superbly tempestuous and yet at the same time oddly precise and coherent it is easy to hear why so much fuss has been made.
now I 'need' to get hold of a copy!


----------



## Larkenfield

Haydn's glorious Piano Trios performed beautifully in outstanding recorded sound:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> without having posted on TC I have spent the l;ast few days listening to Walton's 1st Symphony and have become increasingly aware of it's enrgy, passion and possible status as one of the great orchestral works of the 20th century(Britain or generally?...a matter of debate I suppose)
> 
> While listening to the Naxos recording by the English Northern Phil. conducted by Paul Daniel I have read repeatedly about the Previn/LSO recording so while at work I am listening to it on YT.......
> 
> Superbly tempestuous and yet at the same time oddly precise and coherent it is easy to hear why so much fuss has been made.
> now I 'need' to get hold of a copy!


....and now the similarly impressive Ashkenazy/RPO interpretation.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various transcriptions part one. They say you can't beat the real thing but I've always been a sucker for Liszt's piano reductions of grand works (even his own).

_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra and male choir S108 - arr. for two pianos and male choir S647 [Text: J.W. von Goethe](orig. 1854 - rev. 1857 - arr. by 1857):










_Réminiscences_ on themes from the opera _Il puritani_ by Bellini S390 (arr. 1836):
_Hexaméron (Morceaux de concert: Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des Puritains)_ from the opera _Il puritani_ by Bellini S392 (arr. 1837-38):
_Réminiscences_ on themes from the opera _Norma_ by Bellini S394 (arr. 1841):
_Grand fantaisie de concert_ on themes from the opera _La sonnambula_ by Bellini S393/2 (arr. 1852):










Symphony no.1 in C op.21 by Beethoven S464/1 (arr. 1863-64):
Symphony no.2 in D op.36 by Beethoven S464/2 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> For this one, I have nothing to say but this: Great film, Greatest music! *Michael Nyman*, ladies and gentlemen, in a SACD of the highest class in every aspect. Go and buy it this moment! It will be your companion for many years. (you can also try the music from the film played from Valentina. She is super. The difference is that this one - the original soundtrack- is also a good collectible)
> 
> View attachment 120061


My girlfriend loves that movie. She plays a few of the pieces from it really well.

Current listening:









Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor. Martha Argerich, Kirill Kondrashin, Bavarian Radio Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16/ Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28/ Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75 etc.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> without having posted on TC I have spent the l;ast few days listening to Walton's 1st Symphony and have become increasingly aware of it's enrgy, passion and possible status as one of the great orchestral works of the 20th century(Britain or generally?...a matter of debate I suppose)
> 
> While listening to the Naxos recording by the English Northern Phil. conducted by Paul Daniel I have read repeatedly about the Previn/LSO recording so while at work I am listening to it on YT.......
> 
> Superbly tempestuous and yet at the same time oddly precise and coherent it is easy to hear why so much fuss has been made.
> now I 'need' to get hold of a copy!


A wonderful symphony and one of those few Walton works that marked him immediately as a great composer. The Previn is excellent. Edward Gardner also has recorded a first rate account and the Colin Davis LSO Live is also pretty good!


----------



## Joe B

Just finishing (2nd spin) - Mark Shepherd leading the Schola Cantorum of Oxford in Choral Music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in Choral Music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120063


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Quintet No. 2
String Quintet in E flat major

Pavel Haas Quartet
Boris Giltburg, piano
Pavel Nikl, viola

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony & Marche slave

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## flamencosketches

Wolfgang Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G minor. Sir Neville has firmly joined the ranks of great Mozart conductors in my book


----------



## eljr

Simone Dinnerstein / A Far Cry
Circles: Piano Concertos by Bach + Glass

Release Date May 11, 2018
Duration46:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateSeptember, 2017
Recording Location
Mechanics Hall, Worcester, MA


----------



## TheGazzardian

Camille St Saens - Havanaise, Op. 83
Charles Dutoit


----------



## eljr

Edward Gardner / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1 - Nos. 3, 5, and 8

Release Date February 1, 2019
Duration01:14:05
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJuly 9, 2018 & July 10, 2018
Recording Location
Town Hall, Birmingham

I am rather enjoying this new release. I had to give it a second spin today!


----------



## eljr

TheGazzardian said:


> Camille St Saens - Havanaise, Op. 83
> Charles Dutoit
> 
> View attachment 120066


This could well be cover art of the Grateful Dead!


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12
Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow.

Whit special thanks for sonance, bringing this to my attention.


----------



## sbmonty

These works are just so endlessly entertaining. Great sound too.


----------



## TheGazzardian

eljr said:


> This could well be cover art of the Grateful Dead!


Haha - if the skeleton was holding a guitar probably 

Now:

Frederic Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor


----------



## haydnguy

*Alwyn*












> Alwyn: Violin Concerto, Miss Julie Suite, Fanfare for a Joyful Occasion by Lorraine McAslan (2011-04-26)


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Jeffrey Skidmore leading the Ex Cathedra Consort in Martin Peerson's Latin Motets:


----------



## eljr

Christoph Eschenbach / Gidon Kremer
Schnittke: Complete Violin Concertos

Release Date May 17, 2019
Original Release Date 2000
Duration01:51:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Andolink

*E. J. Moeran*: _String Trio in G major_


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> 2nd spin - Jeffrey Skidmore leading the Ex Cathedra Consort in Martin Peerson's Latin Motets:


Welcome at the table , opening in the middle Rublev


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## Joe B

Bourdon said:


> Welcome at the table , opening in the middle Rublev


Good cover!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Italian & Scottish Symphonies and Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## robin4

*Franz Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor*

performed by Evgeny Kissin






*Robert Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 11*

performed by Evgeny Kissin






*Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*

performed by Evgeny Kissin


----------



## TheGazzardian

CPE Bach - Flute Concerto in G Major, Wq. 169
Emmanuel Pahud / Kammerackademie Potsdam / Trevor Pinnock









This is the album that introduced me to CPE ... who I am currently enjoying more than any other Bach (which isn't to say he's better, so let's not start a battle about that, just that the combination of the novelty of a new discovery and his approach, which I find pleasantly percussive in a lot of his best works, and very high energy, really suits my current mood) (That said, I'm also not saying I may not ultimately end up enjoying him more than his Father, Bach has connected with me the least out of the 'Big 3')


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various transcriptions part two for later today.

_Eine Symphonie zu Dantes Divina Commedia_ for orchestra and boys'/children's choir S109 - arr. for two pianos and boys'/children's choir [Text: from the _Magnificat_] S648 (orig. 1855-56 - arr. by 1856):










_Soirées musicales_ - cycle of 12 songs by Rossini S424 (arr. 1837):
Overture from the opera _Guillaume Tell_ by Rossini S552 (arr. 1838):










Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.55 by Beethoven S464/3 (arr. 1863-64):
Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 by Beethoven S464/4 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Andolink

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*-- _Office De Ténèbres: Leçons, Répons, Miserere_


----------



## eljr

Christoph Eschenbach / Gidon Kremer
Schnittke: Complete Violin Concertos

Release Date May 17, 2019
Original Release Date 2000
Duration01:51:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto

CD 2


----------



## eljr

TheGazzardian said:


> Haha - if the skeleton was holding a guitar probably


Think again, a Grateful Dead album cover:


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Sergei Rachmaninoff's "The Isle of the Dead":


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concertos

*Still very attractive recordings*


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: Suite Italienne 
Debussy: Cello Sonata 
Foss: Capriccio

Gregor Piatigorsky 
Lukas Foss


----------



## Guest

After listening to Gastinel's excellent recordings of the Brahms sonatas I have revisited some other cello recordings in my collection. The Starker/Sebok Brahms Sonata No 2 I have already mentioned (Erato->Warner).

Excellent. Today the Starker recording of the Bach Cello Suite No 1 (EMI->Warner). A bit of a let down after his brilliant recording of the Brahms Sonata. Well performed with secure technique, but doesn't seem to take flight.










The Fournier/Firkunsy recording of the Brahms Cello Sonata No 1 and No 2, first movement only. Very fine, more earnest, less mercurial than Gastinel/Guy. Audio a bit on the brittle side.


----------



## 13hm13

Hmm ... which Adagio for Strings is my fave?
While the pacing and tempo seem to go astray after the first minute or two (and the recording quality is horrible), I'm gonna vote for Lenny and NYP's 1971 version. The opening is heart-wrenching ...


----------



## eljr

Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
Le Testament Symphonique: Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 39-41

Release Date June 2019
Duration02:27:28
Genre
Classical


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Robert Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1 in F-sharp minor. Angela Hewitt.



eljr said:


> Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
> Le Testament Symphonique: Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 39-41
> 
> Release Date June 2019
> Duration02:27:28
> Genre
> Classical


How is it then? I just bought a few Mozart symphonies CDs, but I do love Savall & his band... plus it can be had pretty cheap, 14 bucks for two SACDs isn't bad. Only thing is I don't have an SACD player, I wonder if I can burn them with my Macbook.


----------



## Guest

Not exactly Rodrigo's Aranjuez Concerto!


----------



## Guest

agoukass said:


> Stravinsky: Suite Italienne
> Debussy: Cello Sonata
> Foss: Capriccio
> 
> Gregor Piatigorsky
> Lukas Foss


Is that from the big Piatigorsky box?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Violin Concerto; Sippal, dobbal*


----------



## pmsummer

CARLOS V
_Mille Regretz: La Canción del Emperador_
*Heinrich Isaac - Juan de Enzina - Thoinot Arbeau - Cristóbal de Morales - Josquin Des Préz - others*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

String Quartet No.1 & No.4


----------



## Littlephrase

Two vastly different 20th century Violin Concertos for a Thursday afternoon.

Gubaidulina- Offertorium (Kremer, Dutoit) 








Martinu- Violin Concerto No. 2 (Faust, Belohvalek)


----------



## eljr

Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
Le Testament Symphonique: Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 39-41

Release Date June 2019
Duration02:27:28
Genre
Classical

CD 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book I*

4/29/77, Vatican City


----------



## Guest

Dark, angsty but reasonably melodic music. Well played and recorded.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 2 in C Major, Op. 61
Harnoncourt


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Lieder 

Christa Ludwig 
Gerald Moore


----------



## StrE3ss

American Masters: Piston: The Incredible Flutist - Hill: Prelude for Orchestra - Schuman: In Praise of Shahn


----------



## Josquin13

The best of my listening hours over the past several months:

1. David Fray: a new CD of Bach's Concertos for 2, 3, & 4 keyboard instruments, brilliantly played on pianos, by Fray, Jacques Rouvier, Audrey Vigoureux, & Emmanuel Christien, with the Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse. This recent CD is a companion to Fray's superb previous CD of Bach solo Keyboard Concertos, and every bit as good. Strongly recommended:









https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8503843--bach-concertos-for-2-3-4-pianos
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976872--bach-piano-concertos





2. Guillaume Dufay: Lament for Constantinople--the Orlando Consort's new CD. Excellent, & more so than usual: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8607507--dufay-lament-for-constantinople

3. Vivaldi, La Stravaganza, Op. 4, performed by violinist Anton Martynov and Modo Antiquo, led by Federico Maria Sardelli. Very good: 



. I also heard their excellent Arcangelo Corelli Concerti Grossi, Op. 12 set, too: 




4. "Vivaldi in the Mirror", concertos for multiple violins, performed by Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca. Very good: recommended: 








5. Vivaldi 6 Concerti, Op. 11--performed by violinist Stanley Ritchie and The Academy of Ancient Music, led by Christopher Hogwood. This is a late Vivaldi recording for Hogwood & the AAM--from 1993, & it comes in better sound than their earlier analog Vivaldi for L'Oiseau-Lyre. It's one of Hogwood's best Vivaldi recordings, IMO, and of course that partly has to do with Ritchie's wonderful violin playing, and oboist, Frank de Bruine. Strongly recommended:






6. Vivaldi for diverse instruments, performed by the Phiharmonia Baroque Orchestra, led by Nicholas McGegan. Another great Vivaldi disc, and it comes in excellent Prof. Johnson 24-bit HDCD sound, or 'high definition compatible digital' sound, from 1997--strongly recommended: 




7. Vivaldi--7 Concerti for woodwind & strings, performed by The English Concert, led by Trevor Pinnock. This a late Pinnock Archiv recording with The English Concert--from 1995, and one of their best. The Dresden concerto on this CD (composed for Vivaldi's student Pisendel & his Dresden style orchestra) is wonderful, as is the rest of the music--strongly recommended:














8. Mendelssohn, Songs without Words, performed by Rena Kyriakou. I don't think there's a pianist alive today that can play with the kind of varied touch, insight, and subtlety that Kyriakou displays in these works. Remarkable: 




9. Mendelssohn, Songs without Words, performed by Ania Dorfmann. Ditto what I said above: 



. I also listened to Dorfmann's excellent Schumann: 



 and 



, and Beethoven 1st PC, with HIPster conductor, Arturo Toscanini (yes, long before the period revival): 




10. Ravel--the complete piano works, a new recording by pianist Håkon Austbø. Very fine. I listened to Austbø's new cycle in conjunction with Ravel cycles by Bertrand Chamayou and Florian Uhlig, and thought he more than held his own: 




11. Messiaen Mélodies (complete), sung by soprano Ingrid Kappelle (what a fitting last name for a singer!). Kappelle is a new discovery for me, & she's sings Messian's songs well. She is accompanied by pianist Håkon Austbø, who has recorded much of Messiaen's solo piano output--so, he has a good understanding of Messiaen's writing. They make an excellent duo in the song cycles, which are among my favorite music by Messiaen, and at nearly 2 hrs. of music, spread out over 2 discount Brilliant CDs, the set makes a decent bargain: 








https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7956209--messiaen-complete-songs-for-soprano-piano

12. Leonardo (da Vinci)--"Shaping the Invisible"--various motets, songs, etc., performed by I Fagiolini, led by Robert Hollingsworth. Beautiful and funny. The one movement that I Fagiolini sings here from Josquin Desprez's Missa 'L'Homme Armé sexti toni' is other worldly:






Wow!, they should definitely record more Josquin--how about the rest of the mass?!!! to begin with...














13. Leonardo da Vinci, La Musique Secrète, performed by Doulce Memoire, led by Denis Raisin Dadre. Excellent music, and beautiful hardcover book, with my favorite painting by Leonardo on the cover--his "The Virgin and Child with St. Anne and St. John the Baptist":










14. Manuel Cardoso--Requiem, performed by Cupertinos, led by Luis Toscano: 



. Excellent performances, though ultimately I may prefer The Tallis Scholars' older recording of this Requiem mass: 



. But it's great to see another ensemble recording the music of Cardoso, who was a Portuguese monk, & a very underrated composer, in my view. Hopefully, that'll start a trend...


----------



## Guest

TheGazzardian said:


> Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 2 in C Major, Op. 61
> Harnoncourt
> 
> View attachment 120090


My favorite Schumann Symphony Recordings.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Hindemith*
> 
> String Quartet No.1 & No.4


I have a different set of Hindemith string quartets (cpo). I should find time to listen.


----------



## D Smith

Some Bartok today.

Sonata for Solo Violin, and Violin Sonata. Gidon Kremer, Martha Argerich. Dynamic performances.










Concerto for Orchestra. Miraculous Mandarin. Ormandy/Philadelphia. Stunning virtuosity by Philiadelphia. Recommended.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vaughan Williams

A sea symphony


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a different set of Hindemith string quartets (cpo). I should find time to listen.


I have only this one and found it just recently here,I like it.


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 120084
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1 in F-sharp minor. Angela Hewitt.
> 
> How is it then? I just bought a few Mozart symphonies CDs, but I do love Savall & his band... plus it can be had pretty cheap, 14 bucks for two SACDs isn't bad. Only thing is I don't have an SACD player, I wonder if I can burn them with my Macbook.


as with most Savall releases it is excellent.

You cannot rip SACD although you can rip the Red Book level.

I think this is what you are asking.

If you are thinking of buying DSD files you cannot then burn them to an SACD disc.


----------



## Hiawatha

Carl Frühling - Trio a-moll für Klarinette, Cello und Klavier:


----------



## Guest

Mind-blowing virtuosity and musicianship. Great sound, too.


----------



## Bourdon

Hiawatha said:


> Carl Frühling - Trio a-moll für Klarinette, Cello und Klavier:


Thank you for posting this


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> as with most Savall releases it is excellent.
> 
> You cannot rip SACD although you can rip the Red Book level.
> 
> I think this is what you are asking.
> 
> If you are thinking of buying DSD files you cannot then burn them to an SACD disc.


I don't know what Red Book level means, I have no experience with SACDs. I love good sound when I hear it but I've never really been a hifi guy. I guess I will pass on this one.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120093


*Richard Strauss*

Orchestral Songs
Four Last Songs

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Marek Janowski, conductor
Soile Isokoski, soprano

2002


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
Hans Knappertsbusch & The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Source used for Transfer: London 4 track tape
Recording Info: June 3-6, 1956 at Sofiensaal, Vienna
Producer: Peter Andry
Engineer: James Brown


----------



## TapeMeasureTobias

I've recently come to appreciate this vinyl I found. It has quite the selection of Brahms' works. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Frederick Delius's "Appalachia" and "The Song of the High Hills":










Highly recommend: excellent compositions, great performances and recording.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Larkenfield

Four Szymanowsky gems by Arthur Rubinstein:


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 in D minor
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra | Neville Marriner










Found this in my collection. First time listening to this in at least ten years.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Luigi Boccherini: Guitar Quintets Nos. 4, 7 & 9*
Narciso Yepes (Guitar) & the Melos Quartet


----------



## Larkenfield

Schnittke often found inspiration in the present from the past:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33
Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt.


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch: Concerti Grossi Nos. 1 & 2

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2.

Andras Schiff (piano).


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Tippett Divertimento on Sellinger's Round. Very underrated imho.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 120084
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1 in F-sharp minor. Angela Hewitt.
> 
> How is it then? I just bought a few Mozart symphonies CDs, but I do love Savall & his band... plus it can be had pretty cheap, 14 bucks for two SACDs isn't bad. Only thing is I don't have an SACD player, I wonder if I can burn them with my Macbook.


Red Book simply means standard CD quality - the SACD has a standard layer which will play on any CD player (a few really old players may not play it).
I had a quick check on the PResto Classical site and it states Hybrid SACD which means it has a standard CD layer on the disc.

Hope this information is of use.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## mikeh375

Rogerx said:


> Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2.
> 
> Andras Schiff (piano).


Roger, did you see his UK proms Bach last year?...just glorious. I have him playing a lot of Bach. I also have Hewitt playing the Art of Fugue...wonderful, intelligent renditions.

This might be a quirky response to the OP, but I am (and actually have to) listen to my own self at present as I am writing a violin concerto. To get into the zone though, I took in Walton, Bernstein, Britten, Mendelssohn, Shostakovitch, Bartok, Paganini and lots more, including that damned Bruch.....:devil:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various transcriptions part three.

_Réminiscences_ on themes from the opera _Lucia di Lammermoor_ by Donizetti S397 (arr. 1835-36):
_Marche funèbre_ from the opera _Dom Sébastien_ by Donizetti S402 (arr. 1844):
_Spirito gentil_ - cavatina from the opera _La favorite_ by Donizetti S400a (arr. 1847): 
_Réminiscences_ on themes from the opera _Lucrezia Borgia_ by Donizetti S400 (arr. 1848):
_Valse de concert_ on themes from the operas _Lucia di Lammermoor_ and _Parisina_ by Donizetti S243/3 (arr. 1850-52):










Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.66 by Beethoven S464/5 (arr. 1863-64):
Symphony no.6 in F op.67 by Beethoven S464/6 (arr. 1863-64):



_Phantasiestück_ on the battle-hymn _Santo spirito cavaliere_ from the opera _Rienzi_ by Wagner S439 (arr. 1859):
_Spinnerlied_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner S440 (arr. 1860):
_Ballade_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner S441 (arr. 1872):
Overture from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner S442 (arr. 1848):
_O du mein holder Abendstern_ - recitative and romance from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner S444 (arr. 1849):
_Einzug der Gäste auf der Wartburg_ - march from the opera Tannhäuser by Wagner S445/1 (arr. 1852 - rev. 1874 and 
1876):


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Red Book simply means standard CD quality - the SACD has a standard layer which will play on any CD player (a few really old players may not play it).
> I had a quick check on the PResto Classical site and it states Hybrid SACD which means it has a standard CD layer on the disc.
> 
> Hope this information is of use.


Exactly the info I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Three Cantatas*


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









GUSTAV MAHLER: Symphony No.4 in G major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

Owning this Mahler box set, in addition to watching his lecture series The Unanswered Question (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to anyone who hasn't heard it!) has made a huge Bernstein fan out of me. Never cared too much for his conducting before, but I totally get all the acclaim now. I guess the next step is his compositions.

Speaking of Unanswered Questions, I listened to Ives' work of that title yesterday (Lenny conducting the NYPO) in addition to Central Park in the Dark, and those two pieces make up without question the most absolutely insane music I have ever heard. Very far beyond the level of Schoenberg, Boulez, etc. Makes me wonder what kind of freak Ives must have been to write music like that, and then wake up in the morning and sell some whole life policies. Central Park in the Dark in particular was terrifying. Ives has gained an admirer (if not quite a fan, per se) in me.


----------



## Rogerx

mikeh375 said:


> Roger, did you see his UK proms Bach last year?...just glorious. I have him playing a lot of Bach. I also have Hewitt playing the Art of Fugue...wonderful, intelligent renditions.
> 
> This might be a quirky response to the OP, but I am (and actually have to) listen to my own self at present as I am writing a violin concerto. To get into the zone though, I took in Walton, Bernstein, Britten, Mendelssohn, Shostakovitch, Bartok, Paganini and lots more, including that damned Bruch.....:devil:


No Mike, I din't, on the mainland Europe we are dependent what the BBC is broadcasting, perhaps it was on TV but as I said, not seen.
Been a long time fan myself, the good old Decca years.


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.

Outstanding recorded.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*

Glenn Gould, piano

Disk1:
Three Piano Pieces, Op.11
Five Piano Pieces, Op. 23
Six Little Piano Pieces, Op. 19
Suite for Piano, Op. 25
Two Piano Pieces, Op. 33a & b

Disk2:
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 42, CBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Craft
Phantasy for Violin and Piano Accompaniment, Op. 47, Israel Baker, violin
Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, Op. 41, John Horton, reciter, Julliard String Quartet
Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21 (Part 1) Patricia Rideout, reciter, Chamber Ensemble, conducted by Glenn Gould


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> *Schoenberg*
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> Disk1:
> Three Piano Pieces, Op.11
> Five Piano Pieces, Op. 23
> Six Little Piano Pieces, Op. 19
> Suite for Piano, Op. 25
> Two Piano Pieces, Op. 33a & b
> 
> Disk2:
> Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 42, CBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Craft
> Phantasy for Violin and Piano Accompaniment, Op. 47, Israel Baker, violin
> Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, Op. 41, John Horton, reciter, Julliard String Quartet
> Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21 (Part 1) Patricia Rideout, reciter, Chamber Ensemble, conducted by Glenn Gould


Gould's Schoenberg is phenomenal. Unfortunately I have a newer release which doesn't include the Pierrot songs. How are they?


----------



## Bourdon

*Schoenberg-Berg-Strauss*

*A beautiful recording*


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Franz Liszt - various transcriptions part two for later today.
> 
> _Eine Symphonie zu Dantes Divina Commedia_ for orchestra and boys'/children's choir S109 - arr. for two pianos and boys'/children's choir [Text: from the _Magnificat_] S648 (orig. 1855-56 - arr. by 1856):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Soirées musicales_ - cycle of 12 songs by Rossini S424 (arr. 1837):
> Overture from the opera _Guillaume Tell_ by Rossini S552 (arr. 1838):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.55 by Beethoven S464/3 (arr. 1863-64):
> Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 by Beethoven S464/4 (arr. 1863-64):





Joe B said:


> Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Sergei Rachmaninoff's "The Isle of the Dead":


Despite my heavy schedule, today I found some time to read you my friends. Very interesting all together presentations and suggestions. (presentation= I'm listening this CD, SACD, LP. Suggestion=I recommend to you this CD, SACD, LP) Between then I found extremely interesting the Master's presentations from my friend and fellow collector Elgars Ghost, which come with many useful information for the reader. Elgar is working collectively and reading him gives me a greater picture of his subjects, which is awesome. The second presentation I found very special, is the Rachmaninov's IotD, because of the SO and the singers. Very strong team here, with the marvelous Marianna and the powerful Walter among the others. A must buy for me, this one.

Keep going and God bless you all!


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Gould's Schoenberg is phenomenal. Unfortunately I have a newer release which doesn't include the Pierrot songs. How are they?


Make your mind...


----------



## canouro

*Pieter Hellendaal - Six grand concertos op.3 *
Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Manuel Cardoso:


----------



## eljr

Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla / Gidon Kremer / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Kremerata Baltica
Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21

Release Date May 3, 2019
Duration01:28:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> I don't know what Red Book level means, I have no experience with SACDs. I love good sound when I hear it but I've never really been a hifi guy. I guess I will pass on this one.


Do not pass on it because it is a SACD.

Most all SACD's can play in regular CD players.

This is all you really need to know if you are not an audio guy.

Is this more clear? (I hope)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano).


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: chamber works


----------



## Andolink

*Lisa Streich* (b. 1985): orchestral and ensemble works


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120111


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Trio in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio in B flat major. Op. 97 "Archduke"

Jenő Jandó, piano
Takako Nishizaki, violin
Csaba Onczay, cello

1992


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari*

*Marching along with Luc Ferrari *

*When I lay in bed as a child for punishment in the afternoon, I listened to every outside sound, in the same way I listen to the collages of Luc Ferrari.
*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Art Rock

Picked these up yesterday at a local thrift shop (11 CDs for 2 euro total) - ideal for when we have the gallery open like now.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro in works by Francisco Javier Garcia Fajer and Jose Joaquim dos Santos:


----------



## Vasks

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "La dama boba" (Marriner/EMI)
Respighi - Adagio with Variations (Wallfisch/Chandos)
Malipiero - De profundis (Backhouse/Naxos)
Pizzetti - Preludio a un altro giono (Vanska/Hyperion)*


----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43 *

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Herbert Blomstedt






*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jaime Martín






*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105 *

Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker






"Whereas most other modern composers are engaged in manufacturing cocktails of every hue and description, I offer the public cold spring water." Jean Sibelius


----------



## senza sordino

Part Four of my exploration of Russian / Soviet music

Kallinnikov Symphonies 1&2. I really like these symphonies, I've only been familiar with them for less than one year.









Khachaturian Spartacus excerpts, Piano Concerto, Four Pieces from Pictures of Childhood, Adagio from Gayaneh, excerpts from Gayaneh, Violin Concerto, Masquerade Suite









Prokofiev Violin Sonatas 1&2 and Five Melodies. Gorgeous music, exquisite performance 









Shostakovich String Quartets 9, 10, 11 and 12. And Weinberg String Quartet no 6. Great set of disks









Shostakovich Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, Symphony no 10. Fantastic


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass
Philip Glass: A Descent into the Maelström

Release Date 2002
Duration01:05:00
Genre
Stage & Screen
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Film Music
Soundtracks


----------



## Itullian

Vegh Quartet


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Do not pass on it because it is a SACD.
> 
> Most all SACD's can play in regular CD players.
> 
> This is all you really need to know if you are not an audio guy.
> 
> Is this more clear? (I hope)


Correct, but for your safety keep out the Japs. If it is not written ''Hybrid'' or ''plays in every CD player'' better to ask before you buy.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 (including Blumine) - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.

Maybe due to my familiarity of the work without the Blumine movement I found the balance of the Symphony all wrong with it in place - possibly my prejudice coming to the fore, but I was glad to finally hear Mahler's first thoughts.
Take that point out of the equation and what I hear is a very competent perfromance that has no faults but lacks any real distinction.


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 1 (including Blumine) - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> Maybe due to my familiarity of the work without the Blumine movement I found the balance of the Symphony all wrong with it in place - possibly my prejudice coming to the fore, but I was glad to finally hear Mahler's first thoughts.
> Take that point out of the equation and what I hear is a very competent perfromance that has no faults but lacks any real distinction.
> 
> View attachment 120113


I love the Ozawa performance. Like you, I did not find it noteworthy, but it was extremely enjoyable throughout. It sits with Bernstein/Vienna, Haitink/Berlin, and Walter/Columbia as my top versions of Mahler Symphony No. 1.


----------



## robin4

*Ferruccio Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica *

piano: Wolf Harden

Label: Naxos


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> I love the Ozawa performance. Like you, I did not find it noteworthy, but it was extremely enjoyable throughout. It sits with Bernstein/Vienna, Haitink/Berlin, and Walter/Columbia as my top versions of Mahler Symphony No. 1.


Had I never heard the piece before I would be more than happy with the performance.
With regard to your selection of notable firsts - I agree with Walter and would add Kubelik with the Bavarian RSO. The Bernstein recording you refer to, is it the DG live Concertgebouw contained in the DG complete recordings box - if so then that too is a stand out imo.


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet / Mahsa Vahdat / Mahsa & Marjan Vahdat / Marjan Vahdat
Placeless

Release Date March 15, 2019
Duration52:33
Genre
International
Classical
Styles
Persian
Vocal Music
Middle Eastern Traditions
Recording DateNovember 4, 2018 - November 8, 2018
Recording Location
Kulturkirken Jakob, Oslo, Norway


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> Correct, but for your safety keep out the Japs. If it is not written ''Hybrid'' or ''plays in every CD player'' better to ask before you buy.


I think you would be very hard pressed to find an SACD today that is not Hybrid.

I used to search out non Hybrid SACD's and I was able to find fewer than 5 of my 250 plus SACD collection.


----------



## flamencosketches

^ Noted thanks. The one in question I believe didn’t say Hybrid anywhere explicitly (at least on the page I was on for it) so I figured I’d ask. But if they’re as ubiquitous as you say then I’m not concerned. 

Re: Mahler’s 1st, I agree with Malx that Kubelik/Bavarian Radio is a standout. My favorite version. That Ozawa/Boston sounds interesting, I’ll have to check it out. Ozawa talks a lot about Mahler’s 1st in Haruki Murakami’s book Absolutely on Music.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> ^ Noted thanks. The one in question I believe didn't say Hybrid anywhere explicitly (at least on the page I was on for it) so I figured I'd ask. But if they're as ubiquitous as you say then I'm not concerned.
> 
> Re: Mahler's 1st, I agree with Malx that Kubelik/Bavarian Radio is a standout. My favorite version. That Ozawa/Boston sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out. Ozawa talks a lot about Mahler's 1st in Haruki Murakami's book Absolutely on Music.












no worries


----------



## eljr

London Sinfonietta / Dawn Upshaw / David Zinman
Henryk Górecki: Symphony No. 3

Release Date 1992
Duration53:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Variations Serieuses, and other piano works

Nikita Magaloff


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner-Henze*










*part of this box*


----------



## eljr

Guy Johnston / Stephen Cleobury / Christopher Seaman / Britten Sinfonia / King's College Choir of Cambridge
Howells: Cello Concerto; An English Mass

Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:43:29
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Chapel of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> Had I never heard the piece before I would be more than happy with the performance.
> With regard to your selection of notable firsts - I agree with Walter and would add Kubelik with the Bavarian RSO. The Bernstein recording you refer to, is it the DG live Concertgebouw contained in the DG complete recordings box - if so then that too is a stand out imo.


The Bernstein was with the Vienna Philharmonic. I did hear the one you mention with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. My notes say that it was a good performance, the 2nd movement was terrific, and the orchestra produced big sound throughout the work (a compliment in this case).


----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, Opp. 21 and 61

Edith Mathis 
Ursula Boese 

Bavarian Radio Choir
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## eljr

CD 2

Guy Johnston / Stephen Cleobury / Christopher Seaman / Britten Sinfonia / King's College Choir of Cambridge
Howells: Cello Concerto; An English Mass

Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:43:29
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Chapel of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## TheGazzardian

Ludwig van Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Ariettes oubliées, L. 60

C'est l'extase langoureuse
Il pleure dans mon coeur
L'ombre des arbres
Chevaux de bois
Green
Spleen
Poèmes de Charles Baudelaire, L. 64
Le balcon
Harmonie du soir
Le jet d'eau
Recueillement
La mort des amants
Jane, L. 19
Caprice, L. 5

Veronique Dietschy, Philippe Cassard

Fêtes galantes, L. 80

1er Recueil
En sourdine
Fantoches
Clair de lune

Gérard Souzay, Dalton Baldwin

Fleur des blés, L.7
Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin

Rondel chinois: Sur le lac bordé d'azalée, L.17

Mady Mesple, Dalton Baldwin


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> The Bernstein was with the Vienna Philharmonic. I did hear the one you mention with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. My notes say that it was a good performance, the 2nd movement was terrific, and the orchestra produced big sound throughout the work (a compliment in this case).


I don't know that Bernstein Vienna performance is there a link available for it - you have piqued my interest.


----------



## eljr

Kantos Chamber Choir
Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother










Release Date September 21, 2018
Duration01:12:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 12, 2014
Recording Location
Abbey Road Studio 2, London
Angel Studios, London
The Friary, Liverpool
The Hall, Air Lyndhurst, London


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 7 & 8 + Miaskovsky, String Quartet No 13 - Pacifica Quartet.

This is turning into a very fine set of Shostakovich Quartets enhanced by the additional works by other Russian composers - a very worthwhile boxed set.


----------



## jim prideaux

Big Walton thing going on round here this week......

Johannesburg Festival Overture
Viola Concerto
2nd Symphony

Tomter/Daniel/English Northern Phil.

What a great series of recordings of the man's music on the Naxos label!


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Mass in C Minor, K. 427 "Great" (Reconstr. C. Kemme)*

Christina Landshamer, Anke Vondung, Steve Davislim, Tobias Berndt
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Howard Arman


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2
Leonard Bernstein & the Vienna Philharmonic*

I've always enjoyed this piece and Bernstein brings a great deal of energy to this work with the Vienna Philharmonic.

I haven't heard all of Bernstein's DG/Vienna recordings as yet, but I do really enjoy his Brahms, Beethoven and Schumann Symphonies from this period of his career.


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen
Mari










Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:46:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral
Recording DateOctober 2, 2018 - October 6, 2018
Recording Location
Konzerthaus, Berlin
Teldex Studios, Berlin

CD I


----------



## bharbeke

Malx said:


> I don't know that Bernstein Vienna performance is there a link available for it - you have piqued my interest.







This is from a DG DVD release of the 1st three Mahler symphonies. I cannot find a CD version.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Mendelssohn-A Midsummer Night's Dream
(It is summer and night here so lol)


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> This is from a DG DVD release of the 1st three Mahler symphonies. I cannot find a CD version.


Thanks I'll try and give this a listen over the weekend.


----------



## Malx

A superb rendition of a monumental work:
Bruckner, Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Giulini.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1
Emil Gilels (Piano), Eugen Jochum & the Berlin Philharmonic*

More Brahms, this time the Piano Concerto No.1 performed by Gilels, Jochum and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## StrE3ss

Rosanne Philippens 'Insight'


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Oboe Concerto, Flute Concerto No. 1, Flute and Harp Concerto*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Susan Palma (flute), Randall Wolfgang (oboe), Nancy Allen (harp)

I started with disc 3 of this set, and I am finding it to be fantastic. I love me some Mozart trills.


----------



## eljr

Crouch End Festival Chorus
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days; Vessels from Koyaanisqatsi; Three Songs










Release Date 2000
Duration59:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Musi


----------



## Malx

A gentler piece to bring things towards a close to the evenings listening:
Mozart, Piano Sonata K311 - Maria Joao Pires.


----------



## Malx

A wonderful Waldstein from a box I'd forgotten I had. 
Brendel is not a pianist I have a lot of recordings of but this Beethoven sonata makes me think I should listen to more of his output. A bit of a Schubert specialist I believe, oh dear I can hear my wallet groaning already:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120133


*Samuel Barber*

Capricorn Concerto
A Hand of Bridge
Mutations from Bach
Intermezzo from Vanessa
Canzonetta for oboe and strings
Fadograph of a Yestern Scene

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

2004


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120134


*Gaetano Donizetti*

Lucia di Lammermoor

Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Ion Marin, conductor

recorded 1990, reissued 2001


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Cello Sonata Op. 40 Cluytens Orchestre National de la Radodiffusion. Rostropovich (cello) Shostakovich (Piano)

Mstislav probably did not need to be led by the Master but he allowed himself to be so. Dimitri hangs perfectly on every sweep of the cello in the most understated and confident way. Oh to have seen this performance live . : )


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> A wonderful Waldstein from a box I'd forgotten I had.
> Brendel is not a pianist I have a lot of recordings of but this Beethoven sonata makes me think I should listen to more of his output. A bit of a Schubert specialist I believe, oh dear I can hear my wallet groaning already:
> 
> View attachment 120132


Alfred Brendel's Beethoven is amazing, if you decide to purchase one of his Beethoven sonata cycles (there are three complete cycles, I believe, maybe more?) I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (Orch.)
Symphony No. 3 op. 44*
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Nikolai Golovanov, cond.
1944/49 (Sym. Dances), 1948 (Sym. #3)

*CD #24 From:








*


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony in Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## StrE3ss

Introit: The Music of Gerald Finzi
Aurora Orchestra, Nicholas Collon


----------



## 13hm13

There are better performances of this PC (search YouTube for Mehta/Barenboim or Bogányi/ Janowski ) ,... but only one that has been officially released on CD....









Performer: David Lively
Orchestra: Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra (Kosice)
Conductor: Alfred Walter
Composer: Dynam-Victor Fumet, Wilhelm Furtwangler
Audio CD (July 28, 2009); 1991 recording
Number of Discs: 1
Label: Alliance
Run Time: 63 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Webber leading the Choir of Gonville and Caius College in works by Julian Anderson:


----------



## Joe B

Beverly Somach (violin) and Harriet Salerno (piano) performing Francis Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven: Quintets for Piano and Wind Instruments

Murray Perahia (piano), Anthony Halstead (horn), Thea King (clarinet), Neil Black (oboe), Graham Sheen (bassoon)


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and The Orchestra of St. Luke's:


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique /La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March/Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21/ Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)/

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## Dimace

Your love for the Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Mahler, Bruckner, Schubert, Wagner etc. certainly flatters every German speaking guy. I admit that the Germans and our ''brothers'' in language, the Austrians, we have to present the best composers in the human history. But you, as quality listeners, musicians, collectors, music lovers etc. must know that are also other composers who easily can challenge or surpass (in some cases only) our titans. I'm the first and greatest admirer of Beethoven's Sonatas. These works have no equal. Period. But, I'm also aware of* Grieg's Sonata.* Sonatas here, sonatas there, where the FFFF is Grieg's Sonata? (the op.7) We are speaking for a COLOSSAL work, of the highest level, not for a second class piano invention. This sonata ALONE, for me always, has the value of ALL Haydn's Sonatas. And Grieg composed it when he was 22 years old! A youth work. I will give you a YT video with a very young, beautiful and talented lady from Belgrade. She has no recordings, no high profile, she is not famous. (she will be! Believe me) Listen this work from (let us say, because are FFFFing wonderful) youth and inexperienced hands. And after make your thoughts, for the quality of some big guys, we are seeing and listening every FFFing day, like the bus we are using to go to our jobs!

Ladies and gentlemen! *Katarina Andjelkovic (she has studied in Wien and for this reason I know that she will be among the best)and Grieg's Sonata Op7. in E minor. *


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'

Alfred Brendel (piano) & James van Demark

Cleveland Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Sigurd Jorsalfar

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 6 his recordings from the seventies

Piano sonatas
No.20
No.21 "Waldstein"
No.22
No.23 "Appassionata"


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos - Coda

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Paolo Giacometti (piano).

First spin ever.


----------



## Bourdon

*Holmboe*

CD 4

String Quartets 10-11 & 12


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi: 4 Duos For Viola & Cello

Éva Posvanecz (viola), Balázs Máté (cello).


----------



## eljr

Los Angeles Master Chorale / Grant Gershon
Philip Glass: Itaipu; Three Songs for Choir A Cappella










Release Date April 13, 2010
Duration46:19
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Choral
Minimalism
Modern Composition


----------



## StrE3ss

A london symphony


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120145


*Claude Debussy*

12 Etudes

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

recorded 1989, reissued 2006


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass / Steve Reich
Steve Reich: Four Organs; Phase Patterns










Release Date October, 1995
Duration31:53
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Easy Listening
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Tape Music
Recording DateMay, 1970 - November, 1970
Recording Location
Guggenheim Museum, NY
University Musem, Berkley
University Museum, Berkeley, CA


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. This recording is growing on me, but I still think that, compared to Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony, certain parts are a bit lacking in textural clarity, especially the first and last movements. Still an excellent account, but it remains my least favorite of those I've heard on this cycle (outside of the 3rd and 8th, but I don't understand those symphonies at all).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120148


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Quartet No. 13 in G major
String Quartet No. 12 in F major

Pavel Haas Quartet

2010


----------



## canouro

*Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum*
Sequentia


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various transcriptions part four this afternoon.

_Episode de la vie d'un artiste_ - _Grande symphonie fantastique_ op.14a by Hector Berlioz S470 (arr. 1833):



_Paraphrase de concert_ on themes from the opera _Ernani_ by Verdi S431a (arr. 1847):
_Salve Maria de Jérusalem_ - Giselda's prayer from the opera _I Lombardi alla prima crociata_ by Verdi S431 (arr. 1848):
_Paraphrase de concert_ on the _Miserere_ from the opera _Il Trovatore_ by Verdi S433 (arr. 1859):
_Paraphrase de concert_ on the quartet from the opera _Rigoletto_ by Verdi S434 (arr. by c. 1859):
_Coro di festa e Marcia funebre_ from the finale of the opera _Don Carlos_ by Verdi S435 (arr. 1867-68):
_Danza sacra e duetto finale_ from the opera _Aida_ by Verdi S436 (arr. by c. 1876):
_Agnus Dei_ from the _Messa da Requiem_ by Verdi S437 (arr. 1877):
_Réminiscences de Boccanegra_ on themes from the revised version of the opera _Simon Boccanegra_ by Verdi S438 (arr. 1882):



Symphony no.7 in A op.92 by Beethoven S464/7 (arr. 1863-64):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 by Beethoven S464/8 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Strauss*
_Alpine Symphony_

Symphony Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio
Sir Georg Solti conducting

London FFrr Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

The concept of nature and its significance to music had, so it seemed, been established once and for all at the beginning of the 19th century in Beethoven's "Pastoral Symphony: man and nature in pantheistic harmony. For Beethoven, nature meant a realm of truth where God and man could, in rare and precious moments, renew their once close relationship. With Liszt, e.g. his symphony "Cd qu'on entend sur la montagne," this pantheism was replaced by a more Romantic concept which saw man and nature in opposition to each other representing the conflict between the real and the ideal which could only be resolved by recourse to prayer. Only redemption could restore the lost unity between man and nature.

But Richard Strauss, the disciple of Nietzche, no longer felt the need for such integration. His view of the world admitted only of a godless and Promethean concept of man and nature which he stated quite openly during the composition of the Alpine Symphony: "I am going to call my Alpine Symphony 'the Antichrist,' for it portrays moral purification through one's own strength, liberation through work and worship of eternal, magnificent Nature." (Diary entry on learning of Mahler's death on May 18th, 1911.) Condensed from Stephen Kohler


----------



## Vasks

..............


----------



## flamencosketches

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.3, "A Pastoral Symphony". André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. I just realized that the soprano on this recording is none other than the inimitable Heather Harper, may she rest in peace.

Excellent music! Very few composers are as atmospheric as RVW (a few that come to mind are Debussy, Sibelius, Ravel and Fauré), and this is one of the most evocative of all his atmospheres. Previn's performance is great and characterized by extreme subtlety. He pretty much lets the music speak for itself, which is kind of a ballsy move for a symphony sometimes derided as uninteresting or slow-paced (we are all familiar with "cow pat music", "lambkins grazing" comments etc), but this conductor knows better. I couldn't imagine a better performance. Rest in peace, Mr. Previn.

As for the 4th that shares this disc, I'm more ambivalent about Previn's performance, but I'll have to revisit it. I need to listen to more Vaughan Williams. An excellent and frequently underrated composer.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"_

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm conducting

Deutsche Grammophon
6 Cassette Box Set​


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p07b3xc5


----------



## robin4

*Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): Bolero (1928) *

Kent Nagano and Russian National orchestra at the RNO 20th Anniversary Jubilee Concert.






*Maurice Ravel: "Daphnis et Chloe" (complete version) in HD*

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Andolink

*Nicholas Sackman* (b.1950): _Hawthorn_ (1993)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: PIanoconvertos Nr.1 & 2 and Années de pèlerinage, 2e année: Italie
Tannhäuser overture

Jorge Bolet

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Lawrence Foster, Edo de Waart.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonata No.37 in E major. Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## D Smith

Berwald: Symphony No. 3. Kamu/Helsingborg Symphony. For Saturday Symphony and what a delightful work this is. A perfectly fine performance and recording.


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi: I 7 Peccati Capitali*
Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Alsfonso X El Sabio*
Camerata Medtierranea
Joel Cohen - director
Abdelkrim Rais Andalusian Orchestra of Fez
Mohammed Briouel - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Andolink

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*: _Psalms of David_


----------



## Bourdon

*Couperin*

*Still the most attractive recordings of Couperin.
Imaginative and played with flair, Rousset is more convincing than his other colleagues who recorded this work.
* *IMO*


----------



## eljr

Emerson String Quartet / Evgeny Kissin
The New York Concert: Mozart, Fauré, Dvorák










Release Date April 12, 2019
Duration01:38:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateApril 27, 2018
Recording Location
Stern Auditorium, Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall, New York City


----------



## robin4

*J. S. BACH: Toccaten Bwv 910-916*

piano: Wolfgang Rubsam

Label: NAXOS


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonata No.37 in E major. Sviatoslav Richter.


Richter's Italian recordings are very significant. If I find some time, I will return to their roots, which have given us some exceptional performances of the highest historical value.



pmsummer said:


> LA GAMME
> _Sonate à la Marésienne_
> *Marin Marais*
> London Baroque
> Charles Medlam - director
> _
> Harmonia Mundi_





Andolink said:


> *Marc-Antoine Charpentier*: _Psalms of David_
> 
> View attachment 120156


Very serious Baroque music of the extra class. I like the TRUE baroque music (no Pre-Baroque, no, no French Baroque, no Rococo sweeties like the furniture, no Greek Salats from here and there without identity etc) and these composers /recordings are SUPER.


----------



## Malx

A symphonic afternoon.
Starting with the Saturday Symphony choice for this weekend: 
Franz Adolf Berwald, Symphony No 3 - Malmo SO, Sixten Ehrling.









Followed by two symphonies that I don't know that well:

Parry, Symphony No 5 + Moeran, Symphony in G minor both live recordings from the proms in 2010 & 2009 respectively. The two Symphonies played by the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vassily Sinaisky make up the cover disc for the July edition of the BBC MM.


----------



## eljr

Emerson String Quartet / Evgeny Kissin
The New York Concert: Mozart, Fauré, Dvorák










Release Date April 12, 2019
Duration01:38:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateApril 27, 2018
Recording Location
Stern Auditorium, Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall, New York City

CD 2


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Violin Sonatas 1-3. Tasmin Little/Piers Lane. I never seem to tire of these and they consistently lift my spirits; especially with such a good recording as this. Little and Lane have marvelous synergy and feeling. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

This is a very very fine recording










*This recording was made during the filming of "Karajan in Salzburg"*
*Live recording *


----------



## pmsummer

A DISTANT SHORE
*J.S. Bach - David Kellner - Sylvius Leopold Weiss*
Ronn MacFarlane - lute

_Dorian Recordings_


----------



## eljr

Jaap van Zweden / New York Philharmonic
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps; Debussy: La Mer










Release Date February 22, 2019
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Date
Recording Location
David Geffen Hall, Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts, New York City


----------



## canouro

*Desmarest ‎- Grands Motets Lorrains*
Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## Itullian

Very underrated quartets by Tchaikovsky


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## D Smith

Some Beethoven today.

Symphony No. 3. Jochum/Berlin. Symphony No. 4. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Two favourite sets of Beethoven. Very recommended.



















String Quartets 1 & 4. Belcea Quartet. Excellent interpretations and playing. Recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Skip Sempé - A French Collection*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Johann Hummel: 4 Piano Trios*
Daniela Cammarano, Violin
Luca Magariello, Cello
Alessandro Deljavan, Piano
rec. 2013

*CD #8 from









*


----------



## Rambler

*Aurora Orchestra: Road Trip* on Warner Classics















An entertaining selection of pieces, including John Adams, Charles Ives and Aaron Copland, interspersed with arrangements of traditional songs and an arrangement of Paul Simon. My only disc from this orchestra, founded in 2005.


----------



## haydnguy

canouro said:


> *Skip Sempé - A French Collection*


I'm listening to French music right now. Thanks for posting this. I'll add it to my collection.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Itullian said:


> Very underrated quartets by Tchaikovsky


I love those performances, they do justice to the works. The _Souvenir de Florence_ is the best rendition I've ever heard.


----------



## haydnguy

*Ravel*

Disks 2, 3

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

Nelsons and the BSO performing Shostakovich.

Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk.
10th Symphony.


----------



## Rambler

*Drop down, ye heavens - Advent antiphons for choir and saxophone* Siglo De Oro with Sam Corkin (saxophones) directed by Patrick Allies on Delphian















Not exactly appropriate for the season, but hugely enjoyable non the less!


----------



## canouro

*Francesco Cavalli: La Calisto*
Maria Bayo, Marcello Lippi, Concerto Vocale, René Jacobs


----------



## Malx

Alban Berg & Igor Stravinsky Violin Concertos - Itzhak Perlman, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.

Neither would be my first choice but decent enough performances of both works in very good sound. The Berg concerto would benefit from more emotional thrust, both the soloist and the orchestral accompaniment seems a little uninvolved imo.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Quartet in C sharp minor, Op. 131 

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorale in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 5 - Sinfonia Sacra" and "Symphony No. 7 - A Sea Symphony":


----------



## Jacck

*RVW - A Sea Symphony*
Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Olafur Arnalds: Island Songs * 








Rather a stretch to call this classical - but I purchased it from Presto Classical.

Atmospheric music from Iceland from Olafur Arnalds. This is far from my normal listening - and a friend couldn't understand why I purchased the disc. Despite his negative view of the CD I quite like it and it's accompanying DVD. It's certainly in stark contrast to the thousands of classical CD's I've managed to amass over the last forty years!


----------



## pmsummer

Rambler said:


> *Drop down, ye heavens - Advent antiphons for choir and saxophone* Siglo De Oro with Sam Corkin (saxophones) directed by Patrick Allies on Delphian
> View attachment 120164
> 
> View attachment 120165
> 
> 
> Not exactly appropriate for the season, but hugely enjoyable non the less!


I'll be looking for this.


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen
Mari










Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:46:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral
Recording DateOctober 2, 2018 - October 6, 2018
Recording Location
Konzerthaus, Berlin
Teldex Studios, Berlin

CD 2

A wonderful album!


----------



## eljr

Rambler said:


> *Olafur Arnalds: Island Songs *
> View attachment 120168
> 
> 
> Rather a stretch to call this classical - but I purchased it from Presto Classical.
> 
> Atmospheric music from Iceland from Olafur Arnalds. This is far from my normal listening - and a friend couldn't understand why I purchased the disc. Despite his negative view of the CD I quite like it and it's accompanying DVD. It's certainly in stark contrast to the thousands of classical CD's I've managed to amass over the last forty years!


I rather enjoyed his 2015 release, The Chopin Project.

Reminds me that I have not listened to it in a while.


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow










Release Date May 4, 2018
Duration59:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 19, 2012
Recording Location
Avatar Studios, Studio A, New York, NY
Studio Trilogy, San Francisco, CA


----------



## Rmathuln

*Havergal Brian: Symphony No. 01 "The Gothic"*
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
Ondrej Lenárd, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - fifth and final instalment of his various transcriptions tonight.

_Elsas Brautzug zum Münster_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S445/2 (arr. 1852):
_Festspiel und Brautlied_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/1 (arr. 1854):
_Elsas Traum_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/2 (arr. 1854):
_Lohengrins Verweis an Elsa_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner S446/3 (arr. 1854):
_Isoldens Liebestod (Schlußszene)_ from the opera _Tristan und Isolde_ by Wagner S447 (arr. 1867):
_Am stillen Herd_ - song from the opera _Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg_ by Wagner S448 (arr. 1871):
_Walhall aus Der Ring des Nibelungen_ on themes from the opera _Das Rheingold_ by Wagner S449 (arr. 1875):
_Feierlicher Marsch zum heiligen Gral_ from the opera _Parsifal_ by Wagner S450 (arr. 1882):
_Hagen und Kreimhild_ and _Bechlarn_ from the incidental music to Hebbel's _Nibelungen_ op.47 by Eduard Lassen S496/1-2 (arr. 1878-79):



Symphony no.9 in D-minor op.125 by Beethoven S464/9 (arr. 1863-64):


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: String Quartet in B flat major, K. 458 "The Hunt" 

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Dimace

Rambler said:


> *Olafur Arnalds: Island Songs *
> View attachment 120168
> 
> 
> Rather a stretch to call this classical - but I purchased it from Presto Classical.
> 
> Atmospheric music from Iceland from Olafur Arnalds. This is far from my normal listening - and a friend couldn't understand why I purchased the disc. Despite his negative view of the CD I quite like it and it's accompanying DVD. It's certainly in stark contrast to the thousands of classical CD's I've managed to amass over the last forty years!


I clicked likes without having the smallest idea about this recording. The reason is obvious: I learned something new! With post like this the community fulfills the greatest goal of all: knowledge together with the joy of music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120170


*Hector Berlioz*

Les Troyens

Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg
John Nelson, conductor

2017


----------



## StrE3ss

For the birthday of Grieg !
15 juin 1843


----------



## robin4

*Mathis der Maler (Matthias the Painter) is an opera by Paul Hindemith.*

Composer: Paul Hindemith
Librettist: Paul Hindemith

Orchestra: Chor und Symphonieorchester des, Bayerischen Rudnfunks

Conductor: Rafael Kubelik

Performer: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, James King, Urszula Koszut, Rose Wagemann, William Cochran, et al.

Label: Warner Classics (originally EMI)

The story, set during the German Peasants' War (1524-25), concerns Matthias's struggle for artistic freedom of expression in the repressive climate of his day, which mirrored Hindemith's own struggle as the Nazis attained power and repressed dissent.

The opera's obvious political message did not escape the government's notice.


----------



## senza sordino

Part Five of my traversal of Russian / Soviet music

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture, Mussorgsky Night on Bare Mountain, Borodin Polovtsian Dances, Mussorgsky Boris Godunov, Tchaikovsky March Slave. An over the top album.









Rachmaninov Piano Concerti 1-4. Very nice pair of disks. I admit I don't listen to this very often. It's nice to revisit once every couple of years or so, especially the third Concerto.









Prokofiev Symphonies 1&5









Shostakovich Cello Concerti 1&2









Shostakovich String Quartets 13, 14 and 15. Schnittke String Quartet No 3. The final pair of disks from this terrific set.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Alban Berg & Igor Stravinsky Violin Concertos - Itzhak Perlman, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> Neither would be my first choice but decent enough performances of both works in very good sound. The Berg concerto would benefit from more emotional thrust, both the soloist and the orchestral accompaniment seems a little uninvolved imo.
> 
> View attachment 120167


That's my favorite version of each work, but I haven't heard many. Which ones do you like?


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia op.1. Giuseppe Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden. Excellent performances of these two early orchestral works from a master composer. The expressionistic works and the 12-tone works also included on this disc I am less sold on, but his interpretation is unique if nothing else (the 6 pieces sounds positively Romantic). Of these, the Symphony is the one I think he is most successful with. I think this disc would make a great introduction to Webern's orchestral music because it starts at the very beginning and works chronologically until his very last purely orchestral works (the Symphony, Concerto, and Variations).


----------



## flamencosketches

^Currently on op.6 no.4, and this is a really great version, but the snare drum roll near the end is WAY TOO LOUD. Otherwise excellent. I like how he stretches out the tempi a bit. It really works as the Marcia funebre that it's supposed to be.


----------



## opus55

Delibes: Lakmé


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:20-27-28-29.


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev performed by Mintz, Abbado and the CSO.

Violin Concertos 1 and 2.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120175
> 
> 
> Anton Webern: Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia op.1. Giuseppe Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden. Excellent performances of these two early orchestral works from a master composer. The expressionistic works and the 12-tone works also included on this disc I am less sold on, but his interpretation is unique if nothing else (the 6 pieces sounds positively Romantic). Of these, the Symphony is the one I think he is most successful with. I think this disc would make a great introduction to Webern's orchestral music because it starts at the very beginning and works chronologically until his very last purely orchestral works (the Symphony, Concerto, and Variations).


Very nice and correct presentation.

Allow me to present you also the* Dresdner Bank (now Commerzbank) alternative,* of this great CD, with identical content. For casual listeners makes no difference which version will buy. For collectors I suggest the DB edition. Von Webern, like Alban Berg, is very SERIOUS composer (not like Arnold... Henze, this is an example, is 3X better composer, and Webern 5X...) These guys, are bringing novelties, but also, are composing music for humans and not for aliens without ears. I hope, that I will find the time in the near future to make a complete presentation of *Henze's* work, who is the BIGGEST modern German composer, with great distance from the second.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> That's my favorite version of each work, but I haven't heard many. Which ones do you like?


The Stravinsky I don't know as well as the Berg so I'll maybe temper my initial comment with regard to that concerto.
However here are the accounts of the Berg I turn to most frequently:

































The Hope perfromance is probably cheaper to obtain in this inexpensive box - a miscellany of works of which many are very good performances. This recording tends to get overlooked but imo is worthy of consideration.









Obviously this is only my opinion and as I have said elsewhere - open your ears and decide for yourself and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Malx

A very enjoyable start to the day:


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Bourdon

*Pierre Boulez*

pling plong......


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## Larkenfield

Hard to imagine better performances. Albinoni's Concertos brim over with energy, vitality, and confidence. He was a great proponent of the oboe and a contemporary of Corelli and Vivaldi. Known as a composer of 81 operas, they were never published during his lifetime and were mostly lost but some of his instrumental works were and that's what he's now known for. I enjoy the joyful, enthusiastic spirit behind his music.


----------



## millionrainbows

This just arrived. This is a collection of performances recorded between 1949-1953. I've only listened to Pierrot Lunaire, recorded in 1949, and it sounds exceptionally clear (in mono). The performance is very good, as well, with Irmin Burmeister singing sprechstimme, not too dramatic, but just right. So far, highly recommended to all Schoenberg fans.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Looks very interesting. May have to check that out, what'd you pay for it?

@Dimace, I would agree that Webern is a better composer than Schoenberg, or at least that I like his music much more, but I think your post was a little unfair to the old master. As for Henze, I haven't gotten into his music yet but there are many here who share that perspective on him as a major composer of recent years (latter half of the 20th century anyway... I know he's been dead for a few years).

Current listening: Nothing, but it's been Schumann and Chopin all morning. Carnaval, the G minor piano sonata, and a few Mazurkas. About to put on a Mahler symphony, I think, since I'm up a little earlier than normal on a Sunday morning and I have time


----------



## Taggart

Classical classic - and nae wonder!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 3 - Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Mass No. 2 in E minor":


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> This just arrived. This is a collection of performances recorded between 1949-1953. I've only listened to Pierrot Lunaire, recorded in 1949, and it sounds exceptionally clear (in mono). The performance is very good, as well, with Irmin Burmeister singing sprechstimme, not too dramatic, but just right. So far, highly recommended to all Schoenberg fans.
> 
> View attachment 120192
> View attachment 120193


*Good heavens,more pling plong :tiphat:

I have just read some negative opinions about this noise and I can only say that it is understandable that it is not appreciated but why those repeated negative comments!
This afternoon I will listen to Répons, a great piece by Boulez that completely immerses me in a large universe of rich sounds, but not only that, it is a journey, fascinating to follow and to be part of.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - orchestral works part one this afternoon.

_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne_ [_What One Hears on the Mountain_] - symphonic poem no.1 S95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
_Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_ - symphonic poem no.2 S96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854):
_Les preludes_ - symphonic poem no.3 S97 (1850-55):
_Orpheus_ - symphonic poem no.4 S98 (1853-54):
_Prometheus_ - symphonic poem no.5 S99 (1855):










_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with finale for male choir S108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1857):


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Bourdon said:


> *Pierre Boulez*
> 
> pling plong......


Respect. I found that to be a very tough listen.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> ^Looks very interesting. May have to check that out, what'd you pay for it?


I got this from Berkshire, $15.96 plus reasonable shipping, unlike Amazon. It's 4 CDs, in a nice thick box, oversize 91 page booklet with good notes and several lesser-known photos of Schoenberg.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

*CD 9*

*Répons *
*Dialoque de l'ombre double pour clarinet solo*


----------



## Bourdon

CrunchyFr0g said:


> Respect. I found that to be a very tough listen.


Understandable but don't write it off,it requires re-listening and gradually (if you're lucky) it becomes music with a meaning instead of just incoherent sounds.
Make no mistake, it's the same for me.
Only after I turned 55 did I begin to push my limits and what was at first a disorderly mess became music that I could enjoy.


----------



## mikeh375

Bourdon said:


> Understandable but don't write it off,it requires re-listening and gradually (if you're lucky) it becomes music with a meaning instead of just incoherent sounds.
> Make no mistake, it's the same for me.
> Only after I turned 55 did I begin to push my limits and what was at first a disorderly mess became music that I could enjoy.


Now that's the spirit ......


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Liszt: Transcription after Schubert-Lieder.

Jorge Bolet

Die Forelle; Der Müller und der Bach; Wohin; Lebe wohl; Das Wandern; Der Lindenbaum; Horch, horch die Lerch; Auf dem Wasser zu singen; Die Post; Aufenthalt; Lob der Tränen; Erlkönig

*** Japan-Import


----------



## Joe B

Fenella Humphreys and Nathan Williamson - violin sonatas:


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Good heavens,more pling plong :tiphat:
> 
> I have just read some negative opinions about this noise and I can only say that it is understandable that it is not appreciated but why those repeated negative comments!
> This afternoon I will listen to Répons, a great piece by Boulez that completely immerses me in a large universe of rich sounds, but not only that, it is a journey, fascinating to follow and to be part of.*


I'm not sure if you approve or not. Is pling plong a positive or negative term?

Anyway, I've skimmed through the tracks on all 4 discs, and the whole thing is mastered very well, and I like listening to mono on occasion. Right now, Webern's Passacaglia, and it is a very good performance.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> I'm not sure if you approve or not. Is pling plong a positive or negative term?
> 
> Anyway, I've skimmed through the tracks on all 4 discs, and the whole thing is mastered very well, and I like listening to mono on occasion. Right now, Webern's Passacaglia, and it is a very good performance.
> 
> View attachment 120198


 *I'm just joking,pling plong stands for incoherent noise and I like Webern's Passacaglia too,I have only the Boulez recording from 1969*


----------



## flamencosketches

^I think he's using it as an onomatopoeic term of endearment for less-than-conventionally-tonal music. 

Enjoy that Répons, Bourdon! Thank you for putting me onto that great work. I've only listened to it 2 or 3 times but it is indeed a journey. 

Current listening for me is Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. The final movement, "Im Tempo des Scherzos", is almost over. I don't know what possessed him to call it that, far from any scherzo I've heard as it is, but yeah, this is devastating, completely transcendental stuff. Can you imagine being in the audience when this was first performed? 

Amazingly, it seems not to have made too much of an impact, which makes me think that it must have been just a terrible performance.


----------



## Biwa

Béla Bartók:

Concerto for Orchestra
The Miraculous Mandarin

New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez (conductor)


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations / Dávid Szigetvári / Konstantin Wolff
J.S. Bach: Markus Passion BWV 247 (1744)










Release Date April 19, 2019
Duration01:49:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMarch 26, 2018
Recording Location
Chapelle royale du Château de Versailles

CD 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Excellent, powerful, and in SACD. This is one of those early SACD-only, before they had hybrids.


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> ^I think he's using it as an onomatopoeic term of endearment for less-than-conventionally-tonal music.
> 
> Enjoy that Répons, Bourdon! Thank you for putting me onto that great work. I've only listened to it 2 or 3 times but it is indeed a journey.
> 
> Current listening for me is Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. The final movement, "Im Tempo des Scherzos", is almost over. I don't know what possessed him to call it that, far from any scherzo I've heard as it is, but yeah, this is devastating, completely transcendental stuff. Can you imagine being in the audience when this was first performed?
> 
> Amazingly, it seems not to have made too much of an impact, which makes me think that it must have been just a terrible performance.


Mind you, it's only "in the tempo" of a scherzo, not necessarily a scherzo itself. With a movement as episodic and diverse as that one, no heading would really suffice.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm never sure what to listen to following a Mahler symphony, but this is proving a worthy successor, at least in terms of intensity:










Robert Schumann: Fantasy in C major. Evgeny Kissin. I picked up this CD used for $1 recently. Kissin is an incendiary virtuoso and plays this flawlessly, but I think Martha Argerich and especially Sviatoslav Richter may have the edge on him in terms of their performances.


----------



## flamencosketches

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Mind you, it's only "in the tempo" of a scherzo, not necessarily a scherzo itself. With a movement as episodic and diverse as that one, no heading would really suffice.


Fair enough! Wouldn't you say it's a little bit slower than your typical scherzo? Perhaps this is just Bernstein's performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 00 in F minor, "Study Symphony," from my just-arrived Bruckner box.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


----------



## Biwa

Per Nørgård:

The Organ Book
Canon

Jens E. Christensen (organ of Our Saviour's Church, Copenhagen)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I only have time for the adagio. Schuricht conducts this at a relatiavely faster pace than others, but it doesn't sound rushed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No. 00 in F minor, "Study Symphony," from my just-arrived Bruckner box.
> 
> View attachment 120205


Piano pieces? I had no idea.


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Lukretia" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Beethoven - Six Variations in F, Op. 34 (Richter/Olympia)
Faure - Piano Trio, Op. 120 (Golub Kaplan Carr/Arabesque)
Pejacevic - Zwei Schmetterlingslied (Danz/cpo)*


----------



## robin4

*Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird *

Vienna Philarmonic · Salzburg Festival 2000

Gergiev


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> Fair enough! Wouldn't you say it's a little bit slower than your typical scherzo? Perhaps this is just Bernstein's performance.


Yes, Bernstein takes a slower approach to the finale, especially in his later recordings with the NYP.

Also, I've always interpreted it as a reference back to the third movement, the actual Scherzo. Considering the finale begins with the same "death-scream" that concludes the third movement. It's just Mahler indicating for the tempo to be the same as before.


----------



## flamencosketches

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Yes, Bernstein takes a slower approach to the finale, especially in his later recordings with the NYP.
> 
> Also, I've always interpreted it as a reference back to the third movement, the actual Scherzo. Considering the finale begins with the same "death-scream" that concludes the third movement. It's just Mahler indicating for the tempo to be the same as before.


Yes, that all makes a lot of sense. This recording I believe is from 1963 just to be clear. One of his earlier recordings of the work, I believe.


----------



## Guest

Bacewicz, Partita for violin and piano, Violin Sonata No 1, 2.










These are wonderful works. A combination of modern harmony and angular melodies with a rustic feel from the violin technique. Both the violin and piano parts are equally inventive and interesting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120208


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas 39, 73, 93, 105, 107, 131

Collegium Vocale, Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe, direction

recorded 1990 and 1992, compilation 2002


----------



## flamencosketches

Samuel Barber: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Excellent work, especially the 2nd movement Canzone, which currently plays. I ought to hear the original John Browning recording. Apparently, Browning alongside Vladimir Horowitz had to talk Barber into rewriting the solo piano part as each deemed it unplayable.


----------



## starthrower

Szymanowski 1882-1937


----------



## canouro

*The French Touch*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom - Nine Sacred Choruses

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 16 

Emanuel Ax
Isaac Stern
Jaimie Laredo
Yo Yo Ma


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120211
> 
> 
> Samuel Barber: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Excellent work, especially the 2nd movement Canzone, which currently plays. I ought to hear the original John Browning recording. Apparently, Browning alongside Vladimir Horowitz had to talk Barber into rewriting the solo piano part as each deemed it unplayable.


I heard Browning play this live in 1995 which is when I became a Barber fan. It was recorded but not released. It's in the archives of our local classical radio station and I heard a re- broadcast a couple of years ago.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andolink

*Robert de Visée* (ca.1650-ca.1725): Pieces for Theorbo


----------



## robin4

*Roy Harris: Complete Piano Music*

Geoffrey Burleson (Performer)

Label: Naxos American Classics

Piano Sonata, Op. 1

Little Suite

American Ballads, Set I

Suite in 3 Movements

Toccata for Piano

American Ballads, Set II


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I heard Browning play this live in 1995 which is when I became a Barber fan. It was recorded but not released. It's in the archives of our local classical radio station and I heard a re- broadcast a couple of years ago.


That is badass my friend. I'm sure I would have instantly became a fan myself. Hearing it on record did the trick for me. Excellent piano writing, and pretty developed orchestration, even if he is perhaps writing in a dated harmonic language for the time. I can't help but wonder if Barber was a fan of Scriabin and Ravel.


----------



## starthrower

No.7 is the modern concerto. The others are a bit more traditional.


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: String Quartets
Martinu: Madrigals for Violin and Viola 

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## canouro

*Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphonie Nr. 9*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum


----------



## millionrainbows

One of the clearest, most comprehensible recordings of Pelleas that I've heard. Recorded in 2013.
The violin Concerto is excellent, excellent. The violin was recorded with a vey full, meaty sound, not thin at all. A valuable addition to any Schoenberg collection.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.45 in A Major, Op.55, No.1

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## eljr

Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
Le Testament Symphonique: Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 39-41










Release Date 2019 
Duration02:27:28
Genre
Classical

CD 1


----------



## Jacck

*Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov*
Fedoseyev









I love this opera. I would go as far as to say that it is my most favorite opera at the moment. I bought it and I play it in my car over and over, so I heard it maybe 10 times already.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Ballades 

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120211
> 
> 
> Samuel Barber: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Excellent work, especially the 2nd movement Canzone, which currently plays. I ought to hear the original John Browning recording. Apparently, Browning alongside Vladimir Horowitz had to talk Barber into rewriting the solo piano part as each deemed it unplayable.


I have the piano concerto recording with John Browning, but I might look into this one. I saw Stephen Prutsman perform at the Spoleto Festival USA several times in years past and always enjoyed it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Nice! I have only heard him in this recording. Worth checking out, I say. Meanwhile I will have to pick up the Browning record.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 Kv466*
Christian Zacharias, piano and conductor
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra
rec. 2008

*CD 4 from:








*


----------



## Malx

More Dvorak:
Symphony No 9 plus a fantastic performance of the Te Deum from the Czech PO conducted by Vaclav Neumann featuring Gabriela Benackova & Jaroslav Soucek with the Czech Philahrmonic Chorus.

Another of those discs that when I play it I can't understand why it has lain on the shelves for so long.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Ferenc Fricsay, Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der St.-Hedwigs-Kathedrale. Very good so far. This has never been a favorite so I am giving this very famous recording a try.

Does anyone else think that Bruckner took influence from this first movement for the first movement of his own 4th symphony?


----------



## eljr

Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
Le Testament Symphonique: Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 39-41










Release Date 2019 
Duration02:27:28
Genre
Classical

CD 2


----------



## flamencosketches

So what does everyone think of this new Jordi Savall Mozart CD? I can only imagine it's incredible.


----------



## eljr

Jaap van Zweden / New York Philharmonic
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps; Debussy: La Mer










Release Date February 22, 2019
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Date
Recording Location
David Geffen Hall, Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts, New York City

another really wonderful new release!


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> So what does everyone think of this new Jordi Savall Mozart CD? I can only imagine it's incredible.


"Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - The Symphonic Testament: Following a long maturation process, Jordi Savall presents his interpretation of Mozart's Last Three Symphonies.

He has chosen - on this double album - to repeat the Symphony No. 40 twice, in order to underline the continuity existing from one work to the other (this is an important dimension of this milestone of the orchestral music in the XVIIIth Century).

The Concert des Nations is at its best and put flesh and bone on this vision, in which fluidity and theatricalness dominate."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120244


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Pablo Heras-Casado, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

Franz Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor. Martha Argerich. I've been on a serious early-Romantic piano music kick lately, especially Schumann, but Liszt is creeping up there too. I also listened to the Schumann G minor sonata on this disc in the morning. This is part of the Martha Argerich DG solo recordings collection.


----------



## Malx

Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia Mistica - LSO, David Atherton.


----------



## eljr

Moscow Synodal Choir / Russian National Orchestra
Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev: De Profundis - Compositions for orchestra and choir










Release Date April 14, 2015
Duration01:13:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril, 2014
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5, in Moscow, Russia


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*

Otto Klemperer might just be my favourite interpreter of Brahms Orchestral works. I haven't listened to Klemperer's recordings for a while but doing so now has been revelatory.

The Philharmonia, though good under Karajan, really found themselves with Klemperer. The orchestra sounds simply phenomenal and respond to Klemperer perfectly. The performances are full of energy and spirit, evoking an incredible atmosphere.

This has cemented the Second Symphony as my favourite of Brahms' four works in the genre.

I recently listened Bernstein's interpretation of the Second Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic. Both versions of the work had excellent energy and both were fantastically performed with great care and commitment. I hold both recordings (and the cycles they are part of) in high regard. For my tastes though, this - the Klemperer/Philharmonia recording - has the edge thanks to Klemperer's attention to the structure and the atmosphere he and his Orchestra evokes.


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1715-1777): Symphony in G Minor, WV 418

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## flamencosketches

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Johannes Brahms: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*
> 
> Otto Klemperer might just be my favourite interpreter of Brahms Orchestral works. I haven't listened to Klemperer's recordings for a while but doing so now has been revelatory.
> 
> The Philharmonia, though good under Karajan, really found themselves with Klemperer. The orchestra sounds simply phenomenal and respond to Klemperer perfectly. The performances are full of energy and spirit, evoking an incredible atmosphere.
> 
> This has cemented the Second Symphony as my favourite of Brahms' four works in the genre.
> 
> I recently listened Bernstein's interpretation of the Second Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic. Both versions of the work had excellent energy and both were fantastically performed with great care and commitment. I hold both recordings (and the cycles they are part of) in high regard. For my tastes though, this - the Klemperer/Philharmonia recording - has the edge thanks to Klemperer's attention to the structure and the atmosphere he and his Orchestra evokes.


I keep dithering on buying Klemperer's Brahms box set. It's available for really quite cheap, $8 plus shipping for a brand new copy. The reason I keep deciding against is because I'm really not a Brahms fan. I have a feeling Klemperer would be the one to change that, as I do like his Deutsches Requiem, but still I keep talking myself out of it. I was this close to pulling the trigger just an hour ago or so.

Instead I ordered this:









For a few reasons: 1) I don't have a Das Lied in my collection (indeed have never heard the work), 2) Fritz Wunderlich is perhaps my favorite tenor, 3) it's Klemperer-THE authoritative Mahler conductor, perhaps? He knew the guy... I've heard none of his Mahler so this is all conjecture... in any case I will be excited to hear it.

I also keep getting THIS close to buying his Mozart box on Warner. Now that looks excellent, but it's a bit more expensive, $35-40ish last I checked. Love what I've heard of his Mozart.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Kinderszenen, op.15. Claudio Arrau. I also listened to the EXCELLENT Carnaval on this disc this morning. What a phenomenal pianist. I need to hear more of his recordings.

I'm learning the first of these pieces on piano, "Vom fremden Ländern und Menschen". Exciting. I'm on a serious Schumann kick. What a composer! I just ordered a set of his symphonies, the Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic on DG. Spent just $2 + shipping. I plan to get the Sawallisch/Dresden at some point too.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I keep dithering on buying Klemperer's Brahms box set. It's available for really quite cheap, $8 plus shipping for a brand new copy. The reason I keep deciding against is because I'm really not a Brahms fan. I have a feeling Klemperer would be the one to change that, as I do like his Deutsches Requiem, but still I keep talking myself out of it. I was this close to pulling the trigger just an hour ago or so.
> 
> Instead I ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 120258
> 
> 
> For a few reasons: 1) I don't have a Das Lied in my collection (indeed have never heard the work), 2) Fritz Wunderlich is perhaps my favorite tenor, 3) it's Klemperer-THE authoritative Mahler conductor, perhaps? He knew the guy... I've heard none of his Mahler so this is all conjecture... in any case I will be excited to hear it.
> 
> I also keep getting THIS close to buying his Mozart box on Warner. Now that looks excellent, but it's a bit more expensive, $35-40ish last I checked. Love what I've heard of his Mozart.


That you never heard "Das Lied von der Erde"is really too bad.It is one of my favorite works of Mahler.This one with Klemperer is outstanding.The Haitink recording with Janet Baker is also beautiful.


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> I keep dithering on buying Klemperer's Brahms box set. It's available for really quite cheap, $8 plus shipping for a brand new copy. The reason I keep deciding against is because I'm really not a Brahms fan. I have a feeling Klemperer would be the one to change that, as I do like his Deutsches Requiem, but still I keep talking myself out of it. I was this close to pulling the trigger just an hour ago or so.
> 
> Instead I ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 120258
> 
> 
> For a few reasons: 1) I don't have a Das Lied in my collection (indeed have never heard the work), 2) Fritz Wunderlich is perhaps my favorite tenor, 3) it's Klemperer-THE authoritative Mahler conductor, perhaps? He knew the guy... I've heard none of his Mahler so this is all conjecture... in any case I will be excited to hear it.
> 
> I also keep getting THIS close to buying his Mozart box on Warner. Now that looks excellent, but it's a bit more expensive, $35-40ish last I checked. Love what I've heard of his Mozart.


As far as I'm concerned, the Klemperer is THE recording of Das Lied. Some may argue for the Walter/Ferrier/Patzak, but for me, this is the one.

Have you listened to the Ninth yet? It is perhaps my favorite Mahler. Last Saturday I saw a performance with Marin Alsop conducting the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. It was an absolutely life-changing, transcendent experience.

Oh, if only he fully orchestrated the 10th...


----------



## flamencosketches

Noted, I'll have to check that one out too! I really like Haitink as a director generally speaking, but I've heard nothing of his Mahler.

In case I haven't made this clear I'm a new fan of Mahler. I don't think I ever heard a full symphony of his until this past winter, and I used to somewhat dislike his music until it "clicked" for me one day. I'm still working my way through the rest of them. The major works I have yet to hear in full are symphonies 3, 7, and 9, Klagende Lied, Das Lied von der Erde, as well as the rest of the lieder other than the Songs of a Wayfarer.

Kinderszenen ended, now playing:









Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.4 in F minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. Really good so far! I guess this is considered one of his more Modern works. Definitely a bit aggressive compared to his 3rd and 5th symphonies.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Holst: The Planets*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, Cond.
rec. 1989


----------



## Bourdon

Littlephrase1913 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the Klemperer is THE recording of Das Lied. Some may argue for the Walter/Ferrier/Patzak, but for me, this is the one. Have you listened to the Ninth yet? Those two works (Das Lied and Symphony 9) are his masterpieces.
> 
> If only he fully orchestrated the 10th...


 Not to forget his lieder and "Das Knaben Wunderhorn".


----------



## flamencosketches

Littlephrase1913 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the Klemperer is THE recording of Das Lied. Some may argue for the Walter/Ferrier/Patzak, but for me, this is the one.
> 
> Have you listened to the Ninth yet? It is perhaps my favorite Mahler. Last Saturday I saw a performance with Marin Alsop conducting the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. It was an absolutely life-changing, transcendent experience.


Sounds amazing! I listened to a recording of Barber's piano concerto earlier that was conducted by Marin Alsop, she is a great conductor. I haven't heard the 9th yet. I'm working my way up to it by listening to the others first. For now, I'm taking a break on 6-9 and focusing on the first 5. There is still much joy to be had in just these earlier works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - orchestral works part two earlier tonight, concluding tomorrow.

_Mazeppa_ - symphonic poem no.6 S100 (1851-54):
_Festklänge_ [_Festival Sounds_] - symphonic poem no.7 S101 (1853 - rev. 1861):










_Héroïde funèbre_ - symphonic poem no.8 S102 (1854-56):
_Hungaria_ - symphonic poem no.9 S103 (1854):
_Hamlet_ - symphonic poem no.10 S104 (1858):










Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S124 (1835-56):
Piano Concerto no.2 in A S125 (1849-61):
_Totentanz_ for piano and orchestra S126/2 (c. 1859-64):


----------



## D Smith

Rossini: Semiramide. Cheryl Studer, Samuel Ramey, Jennifer Larmore, Frank Lopardo. Marin/Ambrosian/LSO. The weekend opera. Great singing all around (especially from Ramey and Larmore) and a delight to hear. Recommended.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Noted, I'll have to check that one out too! I really like Haitink as a director generally speaking, but I've heard nothing of his Mahler.
> 
> In case I haven't made this clear I'm a new fan of Mahler. I don't think I ever heard a full symphony of his until this past winter, and I used to somewhat dislike his music until it "clicked" for me one day. I'm still working my way through the rest of them. The major works I have yet to hear in full are symphonies 3, 7, and 9, Klagende Lied, Das Lied von der Erde, as well as the rest of the lieder other than the Songs of a Wayfarer.
> 
> Kinderszenen ended, now playing:
> 
> View attachment 120261
> 
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.4 in F minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. Really good so far! I guess this is considered one of his more Modern works. Definitely a bit aggressive compared to his 3rd and 5th symphonies.


I think once I get through going through my French music I'll go back to Mahler. I have a good book about him. I enjoy reading about someone like Mahler whose work is important. And there is much to it.

I think Franz Liszt is the "rock star" of classical music but Mahlers cool.


----------



## haydnguy

*Honegger*

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philhamoniker


----------



## cougarjuno

Two of Reger's more lyrical compositions immaculately performed by Jarvi and the Concertgebouw


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> That you never heard "Das Lied von der Erde"is really too bad.It is one of my favorite works of Mahler.This one with Klemperer is outstanding.The Haitink recording with Janet Baker is also beautiful.


Nice one, Bourdon!


----------



## flamencosketches

@haydnguy, what's the Mahler book? 

Do you have any Lili Boulanger in your collection? I think that she was quite an underrated French composer. Died real young, but left behind some good music.


----------



## starthrower

Lili Boulanger wrote some beautiful music. I have a couple of CDs and listening to this stuff I get the feeling that she had the gift. She may have achieved world wide acclaim had she lived.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and the BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi: Concerti per archi
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> @haydnguy, what's the Mahler book?
> 
> Do you have any Lili Boulanger in your collection? I think that she was quite an underrated French composer. Died real young, but left behind some good music.


Here is the Mahler book that was within reach. I also have a DVD from the Great Cources that is dedicated to Mahler. Unless somone knows that they've gone down hill I would recommend anything by the Great Cources. I think you can stream the lectures now. Also, here is a Mahler/Chailly. I know it's not top tier but I just personally like Chailly and he's usually middle of the road and there usually isn't a disaster in his works.

As far as Lily Boulenger, I absolutely do. (You know me) I'll have to find it. I think it's close at hand so I'll look and see what it is.



















I have a few other Mahler recordings too.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> @haydnguy, what's the Mahler book?
> 
> Do you have any Lili Boulanger in your collection? I think that she was quite an underrated French composer. Died real young, but left behind some good music.


Here is another book I own. The author (David Hurwtiz) is a bit controversial however I thought there might be some insight from him. There is a woman that has written a book about the symphonie that looks like the same title so make sure to get the Hurwitz book.


----------



## Littlephrase

haydnguy said:


> I also have a DVD from the Great Cources that is dedicated to Mahler. Unless somone knows that they've gone down hill I would recommend anything by the Great Cources. I think you can stream the lectures now.


My father works at the Great Courses and, yes, they have a streaming service which has about ~15 music courses from Dr. Greenberg. However, because of the service, Greenberg has opted to not do any new courses for the time being.

The latest one was on the music of the 20th century. No music was played and he could only give URLs, which was disheartening. All that said, it's still worth watching.


----------



## haydnguy

Littlephrase1913 said:


> My father works at the Great Courses and, yes, they have a streaming service which has about ~15 music courses from Dr. Greenberg. However, because of the service, Greenberg has opted to not do any new courses for the time being.
> 
> The latest one was on the music of the 20th century. No music was played and he could only give URLs, which was disheartening. All that said, it's still worth watching.


Dr. Greenberg is outstanding. I have an earlier version of him and he looks a lot younger in that video. LOL But he really get into that Mahler. I might get that 20th century one. I have the book 'The Rest Is Noise' and "How We Listen Now" that is also excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've heard really good things about the Chailly Mahler cycle. When I was debating which set to get for my introduction to most of the Mahler symphonies, a lot of people here swore by that one as the ideal choice. I liked what I heard, but I decided to go with Bernstein/NYPO, and have not been disappointed whatsoever. Absolutely incredible recordings. But I'm sure the Chailly is top notch too, and probably in better sound. I really like what I've heard of his Beethoven too. In our time, there are so many Mahler symphony cycles that we are spoiled for choice, and I bet most of us would be hard pressed to find a truly bad one. (I need to remember that for a future thread, "what is the worst Mahler cycle" :lol

I'll look into those books and the Great Courses. Thanks. I really appreciate everyone here and all of the great music that you all have put me onto. Special thanks to Bourdon who lately has put me onto some seriously awesome stuff. Y'all are good people. :cheers:

Current listening for me is nothing. I just listened to Mahler's Songs of a Wayfarer, Hermann Prey/Haitink/Concertgebouw, followed by some of that Sinopoli Webern disc (Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia, and op.10). Going to bed now.


----------



## Joe B

Laercio Diniz leading das freie orchester Berlin in Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Arias

Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Orchestra of St. Luke's, John Nelson.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## 13hm13

Viaggio A Venezia / Molardi, I Virtuosi Delle Muse
Handel / Porpora / I Virtuosi Delle Muse / Molardi 
Release Date: 01/25/2011 
Label: Divox Catalog #: 70602 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: George Frideric Handel, Tomaso Albinoni, Nicolo Porpora, Antonio Caldara, ... 
Performer: Stefano Molardi, Jonathan Guyonnet, Jean-Marc Haddad 
Conductor: Stefano Molardi 
Orchestra/Ensemble: I Virtuosi Delle Muse


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Auber : La muette de Portici

John Aler/ June Anderson/ Alfredo Kraus/ Jean-Philippe Courtis/ Jean-Philipp Lafont/ Martine Mahe/
Frederic Vassar

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo- Thomas Fulton


----------



## Sid James

Since last time:

*Strauss*
Oboe Concerto*
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Waltz Sequences from Der Rosenkavalier
*Lutoslawski*
Double Concerto for oboe, harp and chamber orchestra*
_Heinz Holliger, oboe/Ursula Holliger, harp/Cincinnati SO/*Michael Gielen/Thomas Schippers:_ Alto

*Beethoven*
Symphonies Nos. 3 "Eroica" & 8
_London SO/Wynn Morris:_ Alto

*Music for Saxophone and Orchestra*
*Milhaud* Scaramouche
*Glazunov* Saxophone Concerto
*Debussy *Rapsodie Arabe
*Ibert* Concertino da camera
*Mussorgsky orch. Ravel *The Old Castle (Pictures at an Exhibition)
*Noda* Improvisation I
_Sohre Rahbari, saxophone/BRT PO Brussels/Alexander Rahbari:_ Naxos

*Hovhaness Collection* (2 CD)
_Disc One:_
Symphony No. 50 'Mount St. Helens'
Allelulia and Fugue
String Quartet No. 3 **
And God Created Great Whales
_Disc Two:_
Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
Symphony No. 53 'Star Dawn' *
String Quaret No. 2 (Suite) **
Prelude and Quadruple Fugue
Celestial Fantasy
Meditation on Orpheus
_Seattle Symphony/Gerard Schwarz
*Ohio State Concert Band/Keith Brion
**Shanghai String Quartet:_ Delos


----------



## Flutter

Stravinsky's Le Sacre:


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4 in G major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I think I'm finally past all of the baggage I'd had and beginning to accept Mahler as the major composer that he is. I still have yet to hear probably half of his works, but from those I do know, I am compelled to call him a favorite. Even if I don't quite understand all of it. This is seriously beautiful, timeless music.

Many thanks to my friends here for guiding me along the way :cheers:



Flutter said:


> Stravinsky's Le Sacre:


I'm waiting on this to arrive in the mail myself. I've heard nothing but great things, and that's the local symphony orchestra to me so I like to support when I can.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor
> 
> Federico Colli (piano).


Saw him live as he was the support for Lang Lang (don't ask me we went to see him. Don't know myself as Colli was far better) at a recital a few years ago. He wasn't known as much then but very good


----------



## Marinera

Eternity's Sunrise on repeat earlier.








> "<…>Eternity's Sunrise emphasizes the eternal nature of the spirit rather than the passing of the mortal body. Tavener achieves this by taking two texts of William Blake, both of them on the subject of eternity, and converging them. The familiar couplet from "Eternity" is interpolated between lines from "Augeries of Innocence," with recurring Alleluias interspersed as well."





> "<…>Perpendicular to the axis stretching from the infinite past to the future, Tavener places another one, stretching from the terrestrial to the celestial. Not only does the composer identify these symbols in his notes; he also makes them explicit in performance. The singer, representing the earth, performs at floor level; the handbell performer, in his role as the angels, is raised above the soprano; the full instrumental ensemble takes its place in the heavens. The composer describes how this arrangement is tied intimately to Blake's evocative texts: "When we see things as they truly are, the earth is a mirror of the Eternal World, and, when seen correctly, it is possible in this world to live in Eternity's Sunrise. God does not exist in the world, and yet at the same time He is reflected in it, giving it form and structure."


And now on Spotify 'Children of Men'.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tavener, Mahler, Handel, and Penderecki? That sounds like a killer soundtrack, I gotta see this movie.


----------



## Marinera

flamencosketches said:


> Tavener, Mahler, Handel, and Penderecki? That sounds like a killer soundtrack, I gotta see this movie.


No idea about the movie, haven't seen it. Music on this album is great though.


----------



## Rogerx

Oblique Strategies- works for solo cello

Andrei Ioniță (cello)

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Dean, B: 11 Oblique Strategies
Henryson: Black Run
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8.


----------



## eljr

London Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Adès: Asyla; Tevot; Polaris










Release Date February 24, 2017
Duration01:02:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateMarch 9, 2016
Recording Location
Barbican, London


----------



## sonance

During the last days I have been listening to various string quartets, for example
:
Cristóbal Halffter: String Quartets vol. 2 
Arditti Quartet (anemos)

Tomas Marco: String Quartets
Arditti Quartet (col legno)

Alfredo Aracil: String Quartets
Cuarteto Bretón (verso)

Elena Ruehr: How She Danced
Cypress String Quartet (cypress performing arts association)

now:

Harry Somers: String Quartets
The Accordes String Quartet (centrediscs)










The above cover - taken from the label's website - shows the cover of my copy. Amazon shows a different cover in red and Somers sitting in front of a window or mirror whereas the cover in blue and Somers sitting in the garden only says "strings" ... What a confusion!


















"Strings" delivers works for solo and chamber violin compositions.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Nice! I have only heard him in this recording. Worth checking out, I say. Meanwhile I will have to pick up the Browning record.


You're probably also aware that Barber's Piano Sonata Op. 26 was written for John Browning. It's worth having, along with the Horowitz, and especially the Van Cliburn, which I consider definitive.


----------



## flamencosketches

Yep I had heard that it was written for him. I haven’t heard the sonata though. I’ll have to check out the Cliburn. Seems he was at his best in this kinda material.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber & Ives: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

Again, Bruckner, Symphony No. 00 in F minor, from my box set of 20 CDs. I like the mastering on this set; it's made in Austria, and I've had good experiences with recordings made & mastered there. Exceptionally crisp, good spatial experience.
I'm into Bruckner because I'm after that "timeless" experience in a Western format, so I hope this set satisfies that later down the line, like Celibidache did. I can hear hints of this already, and the listening experience is very pleasant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Franz Liszt's orchestral works this afternoon.

_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 14, 2, 6, 12, 5 and 9 for piano S244 - arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and Franz Liszt S359 (1857-60):










_Hunnenschlacht_ [_The Battle of the Huns_] - symphonic poem no.11 S105 (1855-57):
_Die Ideale_ [_The Ideals_] - symphonic poem no.12 S106 (1856-57):
_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe_ [_From the Cradle to the Grave_] - symphonic poem no.13 S107 (1881-82):
_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ - _Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke_ [_The Dance in the Village Inn_] S110/2 (c. 1856-61):










_Eine Symphonie zu Dantes Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with finale for boys' or children's choir [Text: from the _Magificat_] S109 (1855-56):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1

*Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra* , *recordings made in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## starthrower

Also includes Fantasy On Japanese Woodprints


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Prometheus - Poem of Fire":


----------



## Rogerx

Eybler: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - Poulenc's a capella works - Sept Chansons; Un soir de neige; Figure humaine; Quatre petites prieres de Saint Francois d'Assise









Now - Polaris 'Voyage for Orchestra' from the Thomas Ades album posted earlier by eljr on Spotify. Thanks!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120273


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier

Angela Hewitt, piano

2008


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 3 - Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Poem of Ecstasy":


----------



## starthrower

Both pieces conducted by Rozhdestvensky


----------



## TheGazzardian

Luigi Boccherini - Stabat Mater
Ophelie Gaillard; Sandrine Piau; Pulcinella Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 3

sonatas 9-10-11 & 12


----------



## eljr

Ludovic Morlot / Seattle Symphony Orchestra
John Luther Adams: Become Desert










Release Date June 14, 2019
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## robin4

*Franz Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C major, D 760*

Evgeny Kissin






_The Fantasie in C major, Op. 15 (D. 760), popularly known as the Wanderer Fantasy, is a four-movement fantasy for solo piano composed by Franz Schubert in 1822.

It is widely considered Schubert's most technically demanding composition for the piano. Schubert himself said "the devil may play it," in reference to his own inability to do so properly._


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello).


----------



## Biwa

Cécile Chaminade: 
Callirhoë - Ballet Symphonique, Op. 37
Concertstuck for piano and orchestra, Op. 40

VS Victor Sangiorgio (piano)
BBC Concert Orchestra
Martin Yates (conductor)


----------



## Jacck

*Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances*
Kondrashin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Preludes, Book II 

Youri Egorov


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*

This is a live concert from 2013, and the sound is very much alive, as if you're in the front row. Though this is Mozart, Ms. Argerich occasionally manages to let her fire get out.


----------



## Marinera

*Dalbavie *- Sonnets; Sextine-Cyclus; 3 Chansons Populaires

Conducted by Dalbavie.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Clarinet Concerto*
Neidich, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

What a fantastic performance! If you like Mozart, you should hear this one.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dimitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 1_

Berlin Philharmonic
Mariss Jansons conducting

EMI Classics
10-CD Box

From the Liner Notes:

Shostakovich, alongside such composers as Britten and Hindemith, wrestled with one of the principal dilemmas of a creative artist working in the modern age - that of connecting to his public without compromising his integrity and individuality.

This individuality is already apparent in the First Symphony. A graduation exercise in which the composer absorbed some obvious musical influences (for example the Petrushka-like writing for solo trumpet, the almost Tchaikovskian waltz material and even hints of Scriabin in the climaxes of the opening movement), the symphony nonetheless establishes a distinctive voice, especially in the grotesquerie of the scherzo and the neurotic introversion of the slow movement.

Since this distinctiveness is balanced by a brilliant orchestral technique and a variation for classical form, it is little wonder that Bruno Walter, a conductor with conservative musical tastes, was so taken with the work. He effectively brought Shostakovich's name to an international public when he introduced Berlin audiences to the symphony a year after its composition. Erik Levi, 2006


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Idomeneo, Re di Creta_

RAI Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Rome
Sir Colin Davis conducting
Live performance, March 25, 1971

Opera D'Oro
3 × CD, Album

From the Liner Notes:

_Idomeneo, Re di Creta_ (Idomeneo, King of Crete), written when Mozart was 24, was already his seventh opera. Although it is not nearly so well known today as several later works, it contains some fine music and has one of the richest orchestral scores of any.

Idomeneo - Nicolai Gedda
Idamante - Jessyn Norman
Ilia - Heather Harper
Electra - Rae Woodland
Arbace - Andrea Snarski
High Priest - Antonio Liviero


----------



## Dimace

I'm not a friend of any bargain releases. They have a 93% to 95% tendency to dramatically lose value, without any hope to regain it in the future. But, some times, there are VERY GOOD bargains. At least bargains you can not resist, because of their quality and the very low price (in comparison with quality and artistic value) Today I was lucky to find one super bargain in a German media store, where, naturally, I was not to buy music but a power bank for a cell phone.* I'm speaking for the European (made in Austria) issue of Grieg's Complete Orchestral Works (8XCDs) from our Naxos. *

Naxos is a great German Firm. Bringing quality music to anyone's home is super and demands our support. From the other side, the releases quality, until 2010 or so, was very poor. The result was CDs 20 years old and with good interpreters to cost only some cents. With a Debussy Collection (was present) I have seen that something had changed. The overall quality (mainly material quality, because the artistic quality had no problem) was very good. Today, I had the chance, as buyer this time, to see with my own eyes, that the bad habits of the label belong definitely to the past. So, after I heard some of the content in the music booth, I bought this one as last piece, for 18 Euros. *I can say that the sound is SUPER and both of the orchestras and the unknown to me conductor are doing great job. * As last, the new Naxos boxes are joy to behold and very steady. If you like, like me, the Norwegian and his music, buy this one. I don't believe that you will lose your money (in Discogs I found a piece for more than 50 US) and the music will accompany you in many occasions. (This is a Naxos Austria release)


----------



## Dimace

MozartsGhost said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> _Idomeneo, Re di Creta_
> 
> RAI Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Rome
> Sir Colin Davis conducting
> Live performance, March 25, 1971
> 
> Opera D'Oro
> 3 × CD, Album
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> _Idomeneo, Re di Creta_ (Idomeneo, King of Crete), written when Mozart was 24, was already his seventh opera. Although it is not nearly so well known today as several later works, it contains some fine music and has one of the richest orchestral scores of any.
> 
> Idomeneo - Nicolai Gedda
> Idamante - Jessyn Norman
> Ilia - Heather Harper
> Electra - Rae Woodland
> Arbace - Andrea Snarski
> High Priest - Antonio Liviero


*Hammer release from the Opera d' Oro,* which gave to us (especially with US releases) many great collectibles. The libretto of this one from the Greek Mythology is also something which requires our attention. Gedda, Norman and Co require no references from me or anyone else.


----------



## Rambler

*Antoine Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus' & Sequentia 'Dies irae'* Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul van Nevel on Sony Classical








Antoine Brumel (1460- ca. 1520) seems to my ear to straddle the boundary between medieval and renaissance. Here we have two contrasting works. The mass is tonally pleasing, if fairly static. Great washes of rich sound. The Sequentia sounds somewhat more medieval in spirit.

This excellent disc is (according to the cover) a world premiere recording.

This is my only disc of Antoine Brumel. Compared to later eras music from this period is fairly thinly represented in my collection. 
Something I should remedy - although I sometimes struggle to differentiate the various composers of this era


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cello Suites Nos 5 & 6 BWV 1011/12 - Thomas Demenga.

Demenga recorded this set live in 2014 - and the performances to my ear are totally engaging. So good that they are very high in my current list of preferences for the suites.
Well recorded too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

*Salome*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4


----------



## Rambler

*Treasures of Baroque Opera* on Decca








A selection of Baroque Opera juicy bits! Rather nice if you have a sweet tooth. The recordings date from the 1960's to the early 1990's. Some excellent singers here too including favourites of mine such as Janet Baker. Listening to the disc is perhaps dangerously close to easy listening - but I don't care!

This would make a great introduction to the world of baroque opera for newbies. I must admit consuming whole baroque operas can be a somewhat challenging experience!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - two discs of choral/organ works tonight. I like the _Via Crucis_ but in this particular case enjoyment is hampered by narrow and dated sound. I might have to poke about for a good modern version (i.e on Hyperion), but it's not exactly a priority right now.

_Via crucis_ [_Die 14 Stationen des Kreuzwegs_] for solo voices, mixed choir and organ S53 (1878-79):



_Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam'_ on a theme from the opera _Le prophète_ by Meyerbeer S259 (1850):
_Variationen über ein Motiv aus der Kantate 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'_ by J.S. Bach BWV12 for piano S180 - arr. for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. by 1863):
_Präludium und Fuge über den Namen BACH_ S260/2 [second version] (1869-70):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Presently:*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor K466*
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano), Jeffrey Tate & the English Chamber Orchestra

*Previously:*
*Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata Op.5, Scherzo Op.4 and Ballades Op.10*
Wilhelm Kempff (Piano)

*Handel & Scarlatti: Various Sonatas*
Murray Perahia (Piano)

*Mendelssohn: Various Songs without Words, Bach/Busoni and Schubert/Liszt Transcriptions*
Murray Perahia (Piano)

My listening today so far, in classical terms, has been very Piano-centric.

The Scarlatti/Handel Disc was something I streamed out of curiosity and being a fan of Murray Perahia thanks recent discs of his with the music of Brahms and the also listed Mendelssohn et al. disc. I also enjoy his Bach, just a whisker behind Angela Hewitt overall. The Scarlatti was interesting and new to me. I need to listen more before I can comment any further than saying that I enjoyed it.

The Kempff/Brahms is the second CD from the DG Brahms Piano Works set. It's a fantastic set as this disc illustrates very well.

When it comes to Mozart's Piano Concertos, this set with Mitsuko Uchida and Jeffrey Tate is my sole complete set of the Concertos.


----------



## eljr

Clint Mansell
Requiem for a Dream










Release Date September 26, 2000
Duration50:55
Genre
Stage & Screen
Styles
Soundtracks
Recording DateMarch 1, 2000 - March 8, 2000
Recording Location
Skywalker Sound, Marin County CA


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00061hj


----------



## Malx

A very fine Tchaikovsky 4 from the LSO conducted by George Szell.
I can find recordings of Tchaikovsky's Symphonies a tad overtly romantic at times but this one is not in that catagory.
Perhaps its Szell's tendency towards pricision that counter balances Tchaikovsky's romanticism that works well for me - the final Allegro is fiery and furious - fantastic.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.
One of my favourite Prokofiev works in an excellent recording from the SNO before they got their Royal recognition.


----------



## Rambler

*Bouzignac: Te Deum & Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle and Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi








Guillaume Bouzignac (cc 1590 - c 1640) is, apparently, a composer who was forgotten for 250 years. This disc reveals him to be a very expressive composer. Plenty of harmonic and dramatic interest on offer. His neglect seems rather unjustified. I guess peoples interest in this period used to be rather limited. This disc makes up my sole experience of his music.

William Christie and Les Arts Florissants are excellent (as is usual for them) and it's a fine recording too. Highly recommended!


----------



## StrE3ss

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major, Rapsodie espagnole


----------



## flamencosketches

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120295
> 
> 
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major, Rapsodie espagnole


Who plays piano on this? I'm wanting to get a big Charles Munch box set on Erato that includes quite a bit of Ravel. I keep talking myself out of it though.


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic in music by Cyril Scott:


----------



## agoukass

Early Italian Recorder Music 

Flanders Recorder Quartet "Vier op n' Rij"


----------



## Littlephrase

Rautavaara- Piano Concerto No. 1, Cantus Arcticus and Symphony No. 3 (Lintu, Royal Scottish National Orchestra)








This is my first exposure to the work of this Finnish composer. I can't believe it took me so long. There is so much beauty in this music!


----------



## eljr

Rachel Podger
J.S. Bach: Cello Suites










Release Date April 26, 2019
Duration02:07:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

CD 1


----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Songs without Words Nagy (Piano)

A pioneering and paradoxical concept that he kept at his entire life and beyond... I love the seeming simplicity of each song despite the complicated interplay between the left hand and the right. Tonight I have been drawn to one of the early songs In E flatM Op. 30 No. 1. In my mind, ‘The feet tread lightly on a moving floor’


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

Complete works for Piano, Vol. 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## StrE3ss

Ravel: Left Hand Concerto - Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


> Rachel Podger
> J.S. Bach: Cello Suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release Date April 26, 2019
> Duration02:07:13
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Chamber Music
> 
> CD 1


Nice one! ++++15 more characters++++++


----------



## haydnguy

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120299
> 
> 
> Ravel: Left Hand Concerto - Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos


For some reason your 'Like' isn't showing up to me. (Nice pick though!)


----------



## StrE3ss

flamencosketches said:


> Who plays piano on this? I'm wanting to get a big Charles Munch box set on Erato that includes quite a bit of Ravel. I keep talking myself out of it though.


Nicole Henriot-Schweitzer

Fromwiki : She died in Louveciennes and lies in the cemetery (ancient part), in the same tomb as Charles Munch

Munch was is uncle


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 in E minor "From the New World" 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## haydnguy

@flamencosketches

Apparently my CD of Lily Boulanger is in the garage. :lol: J/K I don't have a CD of her do you, or anyone have a suggestion of what might be best? (Link below)



> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=lili+bou...&sprefix=lily+bou,aps,186&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_1_8


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> @flamencosketches
> 
> Apparently my CD of Lily Boulanger is in the garage. :lol: J/K I don't have a CD of her do you, or anyone have a suggestion of what might be best? (Link below)


Lily Boulanger's short _Pie Jesu_ may give some idea of her talent.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> I have the piano concerto recording with John Browning, but I might look into this one. I saw Stephen Prutsman perform at the Spoleto Festival USA several times in years past and always enjoyed it.


Does Samual Barber have a little Americana in it or I'm thinking of someone else? Something about a church camp?


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Nikolai Myaskovsky: String Quartet No.13 in A minor, op.86. Pacifica Quartet. First time listening to anything Myaskovsky, really good quartet.



haydnguy said:


> Does Samual Barber have a little Americana in it or I'm thinking of someone else? Something about a church camp?


Maybe a little bit. He reminds me a lot of Scriabin, but I guess a more Americanized Scriabin. If that makes any sense at all. Less tonally adventurous. A bit Ravelian too.

I don't have any CDs of Lili unfortunately. I need to get one. I mostly listen to her music on Youtube or streaming.


----------



## D Smith

Ligeti: Violin Concerto. Saschko Gawriloff, violin; Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez. 
Boulez: Le Marteau Sans Maitre. Yvonne Minton, Ensemble Musique Vivante, Boulez

I'm the first to admit that I listen to comparatively little contemporary music, but for whatever reason, I really like these two disparate works. Boulez conducts both.


----------



## haydnguy

KenOC said:


> Lily Boulanger's short _Pie Jesu_ may give some idea of her talent.


Thank you, Ken. I was looking over her works on Wikipedia and I've bookmarked it and take a closer look a little later. She did a lot of church music it looks like and the piece that you gave me to listen to was a bit on the sad side. Thanks again


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures, Stravinsky - Rite (Karajan)


----------



## StrE3ss

BACH - Inside Polyphony (Sennheiser Special Edition)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120303


*Georg Friedrich Handel*

The Eight Great Suites

Lisa Smirnova, piano

2011


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Rückert-Lieder. Christa Ludwig, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. First I'm hearing of Karajan conducting anything Mahler, and my first time with this work. Enjoying so far, very beautiful songs... I ought to pull up the words. I've heard good things about Karajan's Mahler 9th too.


----------



## 13hm13

Debussy* - Michael Tilson Thomas, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers* ‎- La Mer • Nocturnes
Label:CBS Masterworks ‎- WMDK 44645
Series: Digital Masters (2) -
Format:CD, Album, Reissue 
Released:1988

CBS Records Masterworks, Extended-Play DDD, Digital Masters 
Recorded at EMI Studio 1 in London, 1982.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in choral music from the Baltic Sea area:


----------



## senza sordino

Part six of my traversal of Russian and Soviet music. I'll be playing almost all of my CDs to complete this listening project. It's been great because I've listened to some pieces recently that I hadn't heard for a few years.

Rachmaninov Symphonies 1, 2 & 3. Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead, The Bells. (Three disks). Most enjoyable 









Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky, Scythian Suite, Lieutenant Kijé. Great music









Kabalevsky Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto no 2









Shostakovich Piano Trio #2, Cello Sonata. Fantastic disk, I've had it years.









Shostakovich Symphonies 4 & 11.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets
Op50--76-77

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Bernstein, Suite from _On the Waterfront_. One of the great film scores. He never wrote another.


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg Kor sings Grieg

Audun Iversen (baritone)

Edvard Grieg Kor, Paul Robinson, Håkon Matti Skrede.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight ,Im at my third or fourth listen has we speak, had a first listen at dinner time, when i receave it, I could not clearly and focus on music since too mutch noise polution outside: kids, more brats yellings outside , lawnmower and etc, same at 6h30 pm when, i finallyy listen to it at midnight, best time for sound purism, if you're a purist like me , you notice noise polution is minimal, if you listen trought hheadphone or if you're neighbor tolerant of vocal music enchanting, like me then voila!, Music is of course Gombert\Willaert AVE REGINA + motets of Franco-Flemish outstanding program of composer here, Gombert is followed by Arcadelt by Willaert, eventually ending side A the wonderfull work of Jacobus Clemens Non ppapa ( sweet just sweet hey?).On side B start's whit Cipriano de Rore(wow of major key composer of Franco-Flemish school of burgundy of 16 century,Followed by Jacob Handl(gallus) and last but not least, the grandiose ,,, Philippe De Monte.

ARCHIVE PRODUKTION DIVISION OF DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHONE FOR MUSICA DELLA REMINESCENTIO DATE RELEASE 1977.

 this is one heck of vinyl, good label, good media, in good quality sleeve and records for a steal price of 2.90 GBP's, order in Avalon nowaday england in London.
Cost me 14.50$ can, that reasonable and exiting purchase I guess.

Yep, good night folks at T.C headquarters: friends, followers, groupies, fanboys, wanderers!


----------



## agoukass

Bruch: Double Concerto for Clarinet and Viola; 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano; Romance for Viola and Orchestra 

Paul Meyer
Gerard Causse
Francois Rene Duchable
Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon / Kent Nagano


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Préludes & La Mer

Alexander Melnikov & Olga Pashchenko (piano)


----------



## robin4

*Frederick Delius - Songs of Farewell (Last Night of the Proms 2012)*

Lyricist: Walt Whitman






_Joy, shipmate, Joy!
(Pleas'd to my soul at death I cry,)
Our life is closed, our life begins,
The long, long anchorage we leave,
The ship is clear at last, she leaps!
She swiftly courses from the shore,
Joy, shipmate, joy.

_

*Frederick Delius - Sea Drift 1/2 (Proms 2012)*






-* Sea Drift 2/2 (Proms 2012)*






Sir Bryn Terfel

Lyricist: Walt Whitman.

_Lisp'd to me the low and delicious word death,
And again death, death, death, death
Hissing melodious, neither like the bird nor like my arous'd child's heart,
But edging near as privately for me rustling at my feet,
Creeping thence steadily up to my ears and laving me softly all over,
Death, death, death, death, death.

_

*
Delius - "Cynara"*

Baritone solo -: John Shirley-Quirk
Conductor: - Charles Groves.
Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.

lyrics: Ernest Christopher Dowson






_Last night, ah, yesternight, betwixt her lips and mine
There fell thy shadow, Cynara! thy breath was shed 
Upon my soul between the kisses and the wine;
And I was desolate and sick of an old passion,

Yea, I was desolate and bowed my head:
I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion.
All night upon mine heart I felt her warm heart beat,
Night-long within mine arms in love and sleep she lay;
Surely the kisses of her bought red mouth were sweet;
But I was desolate and sick of an old passion, _


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann/Christian Jost: Dichterliebe

Jost: Dichterliebe (after R. Schumann)
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39

Peter Lodahl (tenor), Stella Doufexis (mezzo-soprano), Daniel Heide (piano)

Horenstein Ensemble, Christian Jost.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gustav Leonhardt*



















CD 1 of this box with beautiful recordings.


----------



## Kollwitz

Bruckner 9, Giulini and the VPO

An incredible recording, haven't listened to it for a while and was almost immediately reminded of just how special it is.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op.14. Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Such an excellent performance. Colin Davis is at his best with Berlioz. The clarity he manifests in his orchestra is important in such thematically dense music. I need to get more of his Berlioz recordings...


----------



## sonance

Jörg Widmann: String Quartets
Juliane Banse, soprano; Leipziger Streichquartett (mdg)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op.14. Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Such an excellent performance. Colin Davis is at his best with Berlioz. The clarity he manifests in his orchestra is important in such thematically dense music. I need to get more of his Berlioz recordings...











With this one, you are very well served and at a bargain price


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## millionrainbows

Gruppo di Improvvisazione: Musica su schemi (EMI Italy). When I heard the samples of this, I had to have it. Completely improvised music, rich and textural; the ensemble of six includes Ennio Morricone. Recorded in 1976.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Franz Liszt - various piano works part one this afternoon.

_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ S140 (1838 - rev. by 1851 as S141):
_Trois études de concert_ S144 (1845-49):
_Deux études de concert_ S145 (c. 1862):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.1-6 [third version] S173 (1847-51):
_Odes funèbres_ no.3 [_Les morts_] for orchestra S112/3 - arr. for piano as S516 (c. 1860-66): 
_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339 - arr. for piano as S543 (1881):










_Années de pèlerinage I_ [_Première année: Suisse_] - nine pieces S160 (mostly orig. 1830s - rev. or rewritten 1848-55):


----------



## flamencosketches

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 120321
> 
> 
> With this one, you are very well served and at a bargain price


Excellent, thanks. I've seen this around, these are live recordings, no?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Excellent, thanks. I've seen this around, these are live recordings, no?


There is also this box, the Philips years.


----------



## D Smith

Faure: Nocturne, Ballade, Piano Sonata , others. Nicolas Stavy. I gave this disc a relisten which features a traversal of works written from when Faure was 18 until 2 years before his death. Excellent playing and sound, recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Lionel Bringuier.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I saw Mr. Bringuier conduct a program of Prokofiev, Ravel and Stravinsky last month. Really good! Especially for such a young conductor. That looks like an interesting CD, I’ve been dipping my toes into Saint-Saëns lately, through the great Piano Concertos.


----------



## Joe B

Isabel Leonard and Brian Zeger performing late 19th and 20th century Spanish song:


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Danzes argentinas & Piano Sonata 1

François‐Xavier Poizat (piano).


----------



## Biwa

Italian Lute Virtuoso of the Renaissance

Francesco da Milano: Fantasia 34 'La Compagna'; Ricercar 3; Ricercar 51; Fantasia 15; Fantasia 22; Fantasia 66; Fantasia 55; Fantasia 33
Arcadelt: Quanta belta
Richafort: De mon triste desplaisir
Sermisy: Tu discois que je mourroye
Marco dall'Aquila: Ricercar 30; Ricercar 32; Ricercar 33; Saltarello 'La Traditora'; Fantasia 19a
Josquin: In te Domine speravi; Plus nulz regrets
Janequin: Nous bergier; Or vien ça vien 
Passereau: Il est bel et bon
Alberto da Mantova: Pavan 'La Romanesca'; Fantasia 20; Fantasia 13; Fantasia 163
Festa: O passi sparsi

Jakob Lindberg (six-course lute)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120329


*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere
- Miserere with additional embellishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
- Stabat mater
- Missa Papae Marcelli
- Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## Vasks

_Obscure composers on obscure LPs_

*Lex van Delden - Overture for a Festival/Soeteman/Con Brio)
Jef Maes - Tristan, Orchestral Suite (Gras/Cultura)
Clive Douglas - Three Frescos (Atzmon/Festival)
*


----------



## Biwa

Japanese Orchestral Favourites

Toyama, Konoe, Ifukube, Akutagawa, Koyama, Yoshimatsu

Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
Ryusuke Numajiri (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## D Smith

Ars Longa. Elizabeth Kenny. Kind of an odd pairing of old and new works for the theorbo. I greatly enjoyed the works by Piccinini, Kapsberger and de Visee, performed beautifully by Kenny. Interspersed with these were modern pieces by Sir James MacMillan, Benjamin Oliver and Nico Muhly. While I found these works to be interesting and worthwhile, it was really jarring to jump from the 17th century to the 21st and back again. I think they would have been better served on an album of their own as, at least for me, they require a different mindset when listening.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 0 in D minor, from the 20-CD box. I'm enjoying these early Bruckner symphonies immensely, helped by the fact that these are recorded and mastered well. Bruckner's ideas are straightforward, without the 'quirkiness' of Beethoven. When he writes a melody, it's a melody, and when he 'strums chords' with the orchestra, you know it. Interesting interludes of tutti woodwinds, counterpoint, and occasional brilliant bursts of brass, which I like if played well, and it is here. I'm looking forward to moving through this set further.


----------



## Guest

Continued with Bacewicz Violin Sonatas 3 and 4 from this set:










Also, two Oberki, the second of which is simply miraculous!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120332


18 arias and songs

Renée Fleming, soprano

recorded 1996-2006, compilation 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38/Souvenirs, Op. 28/ Violin Concerto, Op. 14

Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi.


----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> Excellent, thanks. I've seen this around, these are live recordings, no?


Yes, live recordings, some of them recorded in native DSD format, interesting if you have the proper equipment.


----------



## eljr

Kantos Chamber Choir
Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother










Release Date September 21, 2018
Duration01:12:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 12, 2014
Recording Location
Abbey Road Studio 2, London
Angel Studios, London
The Friary, Liverpool
The Hall, Air Lyndhurst, London


----------



## eljr

Voces8
Winter










Release Date October 21, 2016
Duration01:05:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
All Saint's Church, Tooting
Trinity College Chapel, Cambridge


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> Nice one!


Indeed, it truly is wonderful!


----------



## philoctetes

beyond "authentic" baroque practice


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38/Souvenirs, Op. 28/ Violin Concerto, Op. 14
> 
> Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie
> 
> Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi.


A good recording of the piano concerto?


----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste & Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120333


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony No. 9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019

Now that I have purchased all five CDs in this series, they will probably be reissued in a box set.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Anton Webern, Im Sommerwind, with Staatskapelle Dresden under Giuseppe Sinopoli.* Hammer recording, hammer music, hammer composer. An eternal inspiration for every modern composer, who wants to make music and no meaningless sounds… A must CD for every collection. (SN 639842290227)


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120332
> 
> 
> 18 arias and songs
> 
> Renée Fleming, soprano
> 
> recorded 1996-2006, compilation 2012





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120333
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
> Symphony No. 9
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> 2019
> 
> Now that I have purchased all five CDs in this series, they will probably be reissued in a box set.


Now you fixed me perfectly! Two of my greatest loves! This is music! Period!


----------



## bharbeke

*Danzi: Four Bassoon Concertos*
Albrecht Holder, Nicolas Pasquet, Neubrandenburger Philharmonie

These concertos are lovely examples of Classical period writing. Holder and the other musicians deliver stellar performances here. If you like the bassoon, these works are a no-brainer to check out.


----------



## eljr

Cambridge Singers / Aurora Orchestra / John Rutter
Rutter: Visions; Requiem










Release Date October 28, 2016
Duration57:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Concerto
Recording DateJuly 16, 2016 & July 17, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows Church, Gospel Oak, London


----------



## eljr

Nidarosdomens Jentekor / Trondheim Soloists (TrondheimSolistene)
Magnificat










Release Date November 18, 2014
Duration01:07:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Nidaros Cathedral, Trondheim, Norway


----------



## Merl

Lovely to play this again in the car. Not had a spin for a while.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

*L 'Estro Armonico Op.3*


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Beethoven: Sonata No.26 in E-flat major, "Les Adieux". Emil Gilels. This is one of the coolest album covers in DG history. Unfortunately, Gilels' Beethoven just doesn't captivate me like some of my favorites do. I keep trying, and I don't know what it is, because I love his other recordings.



Dimace said:


> Right now: *Anton Webern, Im Sommerwind, with Staatskapelle Dresden under Giuseppe Sinopoli.* Hammer recording, hammer music, hammer composer. An eternal inspiration for every modern composer, who wants to make music and no meaningless sounds… A must CD for every collection. (SN 639842290227)
> 
> View attachment 120334


We've spoken about this before (I have the "budget" reissue on Teldec/Apex) but that is such a great CD. Our feelings about Webern seem to align. One of the greatest!


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches, No. 26 is not peak Gilels with the sonatas. To my ear, he was at his best with 18 and 19, besting everyone else I have tried to date.


----------



## millionrainbows

Evgeny Kissin, Scriabin (3-CD Brilliant). Amazing for such a young pianist, recorded in 1986.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Evgeny Kissin, Scriabin (3-CD Brilliant). Amazing for such a young pianist, recorded in 1986.
> 
> View attachment 120338


Definitely want to hear this. I've been listening to his Schumann Fantasy and Liszt Etudes lately, recorded maybe 10 years later. Great pianist in the Russian style.


----------



## eljr

Clint Mansell
Requiem for a Dream










Release Date September 26, 2000
Duration50:55
Genre
Stage & Screen
Styles
Soundtracks
Recording DateMarch 1, 2000 - March 8, 2000
Recording Location
Skywalker Sound, Marin County CA


----------



## millionrainbows

Yeah, anytime I see his older pre-RCA recordings appear in used bins, I go for them. Here's a couple of others:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Trio in B flat major Op 11 & Quintet in E flat major Op 16 - The Gaudier Ensemble.

If the repertoire suits I'd recommend this disc - delightful music played with what sounds to me like a combination of love and respect. The different instruments are well balanced in a first class recording.

Excellent all round!


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Vivaldi*
> 
> *L 'Estro Armonico Op.3*


Usually I am a devote of HIP, but I make an exception for I Musici.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Yeah, anytime I see his older pre-RCA recordings appear in used bins, I go for them. Here's a couple of others:
> 
> View attachment 120340
> View attachment 120341


Wow, he played his own compositions back then. I watched a recent interview once with a pianist named Seymour Bernstein, and in it he claimed that Kissin was a Chopin/Liszt-level genius of a pianist-composer, but that he was too scared to play his own compositions. Kind of blew my mind and piqued my interest in him.


----------



## millionrainbows

He must be a true devotee who has total respect for the masters, like a guru-student relationship of total subjugation, and self-sacrifice. What a heavy load that must be, to have had so much ability at such a young age. That's scary, too.
That's the way Ravi Shankar was trained, and he was still scared of his music guru. I am reminded of Uma Thurman's devotion to her martial arts master in "Kill Bill."


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> We've spoken about this before (I have the "budget" reissue on Teldec/Apex) but that is such a great CD. Our feelings about Webern seem to align. One of the greatest!


Indeed my dearest. But now I'm coming ONLY with the Im Sommerwind, (inspired and) based on the poetry of Wolfhard Bickel, which is THE Meisterwerk of Anton. My feelings are very positive for any composer who makes music. Any! And negative for composers are making nothing, cheating their own self and the audience. (Classical or modern ones, makes no difference. Quality music knows no time).


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Caravan










Release Date 2000
Duration01:02:44
Genre
Classical
Avant-Garde
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition
Recording DateMarch, 1999 - September, 1999
Recording Location
Skywalker Sound, Nicasio, CA


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> Indeed my dearest. But now I'm coming ONLY with the Im Sommerwind, (inspired and) based on the poetry of Wolfhard Bickel, which is THE Meisterwerk of Anton. My feelings are very positive for any composer who makes music. Any! And negative for composers are making nothing, cheating their own self and the audience. (Classical or modern ones, makes no difference. Quality music knows no time).


I do enjoy Im Sommerwind, but feel that the Symphony, Op 21, is Webern's true masterpiece.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> He must be a true devotee who has total respect for the masters, like a guru-student relationship of total subjugation, and self-sacrifice. What a heavy load that must be, to have had so much ability at such a young age. That's scary, too.


Welcome to being Russian.

@Dimace, that's an interesting perspective. Can't say I agree, but Sommerwind is a phenomenal early work. The very beginning of his transformation of Mahler's influence into a truly unique and modern music.

Anyway, the reason why I like that CD so much is because the works are presented chronologically, presenting one composer's evolution in crystal clear fashion (or, perhaps in your perspective, presenting a composer's descent into madness :lol


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> I do enjoy Im Sommerwind, but feel that the Symphony, Op 21, is Webern's true masterpiece.


The op.6 pieces and op.5 movements are no lesser, in my book, but otherwise I agree. Like certain other great composers, Webern wrote masterpieces in every stage of his career.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various piano works part two tonight, concluding in the morning.

_(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ S139 (orig. 1837-39 as S137 - rev. by 1851):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.7-10 [third version] S173 (1847-51):
_Ave Maria_ [_für die große Klavierschule von Lebert und Stark_] in E S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F S183/2 (1862):
_Ave Maria_ in D-flat for mixed choir and organ S38 - arr. for piano as S504/2 (orig. 1868 - arr. 1872):
_Ave Maria_ in G for voice and organ/harmonium S341 - arr. for piano as S545 (orig. and arr. 1881):
_(6) Consolations_ [second version] S172 (1849-50):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339 - arr. for piano left-hand as S543b (1881):










_Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_] - seven pieces S161 (1846-49): 
_Venezia e Napoli_ [second version] - three pieces S162 (1859):


----------



## millionrainbows

My hat is off to Yehudi Menuhin for this project with Ravi Shankar.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Usually I am a devote of HIP, but I make an exception for I Musici.


Glad to hear this,no weird hip frills or asthmatic phrases, with I Musici the melodies remain singable where the cheerful tone also has an edge of melancholy.
The violin concerto for two violins in A minor RV 522 is very dear to me. I do not know any ensemble who are playing this as beautiful as I Musici.:tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: Kullervo, op.7. Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. This is my local symphony orchestra under its current music director. I am trying to get more of their recordings in support because they're really quite good, and especially shine in material like this: big choral/orchestral works. Anyway, this recording is phenomenal so far. The music is REALLY good! It may be immature, but it's still pure Sibelius, IMO... despite coming quite a bit earlier than his first symphony, I can here shades of his later style that don't quite come through in his early symphony.

My copy, unlike the image I shared, is hybrid SACD. I want to get an SACD player...


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> My hat is off to Yehudi Menuhin for this project with Ravi Shankar.
> 
> View attachment 120343


you mean helmet


----------



## Joe B

Some music of Geoffrey Bush:


----------



## Bourdon

*Three ragas for solo violin*

*Subramaniam an absolute master*


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninov: Etudes tableaux, Opp. 33 and 39 

John Ogdon


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos.39 & 40
Claudio Abbado & the Orchestra Mozart*

The quality of the recording is excellent and does the orchestra and their performances credit.

At present, I prefer this to Trevor Pinnock's recording. Pinnock's is a fine performance/recording, that isn't in question. The Orchestra Mozart & Claudio Abbado's performance is - at present - more engaging.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In between all that jazz guitar I'm listening to, I have "Theodora" (act one), oratorio by Händel, in my car. Great overture! Maybe change to disc 2 tomorrow


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt - John Dowland - Louys de Moy - William Brade - Orlandus Lassus - Johann Sommer - Johann Schop/Johann Rist - Anonym - Gabriel Voightländer - Melchior Borchgrevinck - Jacob Praetorius - Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba

_CPO_


----------



## StrE3ss

Munch, Mendelssohn: Symphonies No. 4 & 5

I really love symphony 3 & 4 but found the 5 totally boring


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> I do enjoy Im Sommerwind, but feel that the Symphony, Op 21, is Webern's true masterpiece.


Webern and Berg, generally speaking, don't have weak point in their music. They are starting strong, they are ending strong and their evolution has a certain progress, without gaps, which man can follow. I don't know, if the lack of surprise element in their music is important. For me it isn't. More important is the steady quality and the respect to their work and principles. The op.21 comes 23 years or so after the Im Sommerwind. If you separately listen the two works, is impossible to understand that they have the same composer. This reminds me the Lieder of Alban and the Wozzeck. Abyssal change, but with reason and with a good purpose. (Wozzeck and Lulu, by the way, are belong to the mot important operas in the history, the same way the op.21 is for the symphonic music and the Op.27 for the piano).


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120344
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius: Kullervo, op.7. Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. This is my local symphony orchestra under its current music director. I am trying to get more of their recordings in support because they're really quite good, and especially shine in material like this: big choral/orchestral works. Anyway, this recording is phenomenal so far. The music is REALLY good! It may be immature, but it's still pure Sibelius, IMO... despite coming quite a bit earlier than his first symphony, I can here shades of his later style that don't quite come through in his early symphony.
> 
> My copy, unlike the image I shared, is hybrid SACD. *I want to get an SACD player...*


You don't need it. Your copy will play perfectly to your CD player. You will buy SACD ONLY if you start to buy the high quality and very expensive esoteric SACDs (example is this). Most of SACDs, nowadays are hybrid and you don't need to invest to a dedicated player.


----------



## flamencosketches

^So what you're saying is I won't notice the difference in sound? I can play it on my laptop just fine, but I was thinking it might be worth it to access the "extra" hifi SACD layer.

I actually got this one dirt cheap, under $10 shipping included. But I understand what you mean. SACDs tend to be pricey.

Current listening:









Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR-Sinfonieorchester Köln. The Adagietto just started. This may be an overplayed movement, but it's totally beautiful. As for Saraste's interpretation, it's excellent, with this movement being the one weak point (maybe I'm just spoiled from hearing Bernstein/NYPO Adagietto...) though I actually like the slightly faster tempo here. The Scherzo was phenomenal. Such a great symphony.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Tchaikovsky's 2nd symphony.


----------



## haydnguy

A temporary diversion from my French traversal.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I was going to listen to the 1st symphony but decided at the last second to go for the 5th instead. I love Kubelik's version but I have been listening to Bernstein/NYPO lately, which is growing on me. I'll listen to it in the morning


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Philharmonic and London Philharmonic Choir in Ralph Vaughan Williams's "Dona Nobis Pacem":


----------



## 13hm13

Camille Saint-Saëns - Spartacus & pièces de concert (Jean-Jacques Kantorow)









Composer: Camille Saint-Saëns
Morceau de concert, for violin & orchestra in G major, Op. 62
Romance, for horn & orchestra in F major, Op. 36
Morceau de concert, for harp & orchestra in G major, Op. 154
Caprice andalous, for violin & orchestra in G major, Op. 122
Morceau de concert, for horn & orchestra in F major, Op. 94
Romance for violin & orchestra in C major, Op. 48
Spartacus, overture for orchestra in E flat major

Olivier Charlier, violin (1, 4, 6)
Radovan Vlatkovic, horn (2, 5)
Marielle Nordmann, harp (3)
Ensemble Orchestral de Paris
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, condcutor

Date: 1995
Label: EMI


----------



## StrE3ss

Fauré & Debussy: Violin Sonatas

Berl Senofsky (violin), Gary Graffman (piano)

Superb record


----------



## flamencosketches

Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps. Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. Two ASO CDs came in the mail today  This one, in addition to containing a great, percussion heavy Rite, also includes a work I have not heard (the Pulcinella suite). Another thing I like about this Rite so far is the appropriately slow and solemn Rondes printanières. Some conductors, including Stravinsky himself as well as Robert Craft, blaze through this section, lightning fast. I like it a little better more slowly.


----------



## Joe B

Yuri Temirkanov leading Natalia Gutman and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's cello concertos:


----------



## flamencosketches

And now onto the Pulcinella Suite. Wow, this is some seriously Neoclassical stuff. I've never heard Stravinsky like this. Very interesting.


----------



## haydnguy

An absolutely gorgeous album:



















Les Six (Sadie was not a member of Les Six but was associated with them.)


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> And now onto the Pulcinella Suite. Wow, this is some seriously Neoclassical stuff. I've never heard Stravinsky like this. Very interesting.


I just looked up what I think that is. Is that a ballet by Stravinsky. It says it typically last 35 minutes. An opera?


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> ^So what you're saying is *I won't notice the difference in sound?* I can play it on my laptop just fine, but I was thinking it might be worth it to access the "extra" hifi SACD layer.


Correct, unless you invest more than 1700 Euros for a high end player. (there are esoteric SACD players…) But with what amp you will drive it. And what about the speakers? I personally have a SACD of 250 Euros (of Pioneer) in one of my setups, but I have invested to CABLES! So, I have good sound. But it is also very pricey. Sound, after all, is something very personal. For me, if I don't have a perfect stage anaglyph, I'm not satisfied. But this comes with the VERY expensive SACDs... It is complicated. If you want to invest, I could tell you a good setup and the proper cables.


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> I just looked up what I think that is. Is that a ballet by Stravinsky. It says it typically last 35 minutes. An opera?


The Pulcinella Suite is a collection of eight pieces taken from Stravinsky's longer 1920 ballet of the same name and is an early example of neoclassicism. Stravinsky thought he was making modernized arrangements of music by Pergolisi, but it later turned out that these were mostly misattributions. Several of the pieces are actually based on works by Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, a nobleman who wrote anonymously (for whatever reason). Several of Count van Wassenaer's works are now available on CD, including a concerto with music Stravinsky used.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> ^I was going to listen to the 1st symphony but decided at the last second to go for the 5th instead. I love Kubelik's version but I have been listening to Bernstein/NYPO lately, which is growing on me. I'll listen to it in the morning


I'm going through a listening of Mahler as soon as I get through with the French music. It won't be long. Maybe you'll still be listening too.


----------



## flamencosketches

Thanks for the notes Dimace, I'm not looking to invest that much in a hifi system at this point!

@Haydnguy, I believe that Pulcinella is a ballet (one of Stravinsky's famous half-hour ballets) with vocal soloists...? The version I have is an abridged suite with no vocals. Anyway, it was excellent! Think Prokofiev's Classical symphony but with slightly more harmonic adventurousness, if not typical Stravinskyan polytonality, etc... and a ballet suite rather than a symphony. I would highly recommend this CD to anyone. The two pieces on it were composed within the same decade, but are polar opposites.

Anyway, my interest is piqued in this conductor (Yoel Levi) and I am on a mission to collect more Atlanta Symphony recordings. So if anyone has recommendations in that vein, please let me know!

Current listening now that Pulcinella has ended:









Igor Stravinsky: Octet. JoAnn Falletta, Virginia Arts Festival Chamber Players. This is my third and final CD acquisition of the day (it was a good mail day ). Ms. Falletta is a very good young conductor whom I discovered after hearing an interview with her on a podcast where she talked all about Rimsky-Korsakov. I'm not sure her conducting skills are really being put to the test here in a chamber work for 8 players, but I look forward to hearing the other recordings on this disc of Les Noces and Histoire du Soldat, the latter of which I have never heard, but I understand it's a major early Stravinsky work.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> I'm going through a listening of Mahler as soon as I get through with the French music. It won't be long. Maybe you'll still be listening too.


I probably will  I am really on a Mahler kick lately (among other things), especially curious about his early symphonies (+ Symphony No.5... perhaps my favorite these days) as well as his Lieder. One day, maybe soon, I will finally come to understand middle and late Mahler.



KenOC said:


> The Pulcinella Suite is a collection of eight pieces taken from Stravinsky's longer 1920 ballet of the same name and is an early example of neoclassicism. Stravinsky thought he was making modernized arrangements of music by Pergolisi, but it later turned out that these were mostly misattributions. Several of the pieces are actually based on works by Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, a nobleman who wrote anonymously (for whatever reason). Several of Count van Wassenaer's works are now available on CD, including a concerto with music Stravinsky used.


So these are arrangements/adaptations...? That would explain the uncharacteristic nature of some of these sounds... Schoenberg wrote a cello concerto around the same time that he'd adapted from a harpsichord concerto by G.M. Monn, a Viennese late Baroque/early Classical composer.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi: Concerti per archi II
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Skrowaczewski/Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken. Excellent perfomance and set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## opus55

Listened to three composers from New England then go back in time to the music of England.


----------



## skywachr

*Great SQ recording on vinyl*

Stravinsky
Pulcinella Suite
Scherzo Fantastique
Symphony of Wind Instruments
Pierre Boulez
NYPO
Columbia 1978


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2; Cello Sonata 

Isaac Stern
Yo Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax


----------



## Rogerx

Molique: String Quartets

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: String Quintet in E flat major, Op. 97

Paul Neubauer
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano & Strings

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein

Dame Felicity Lott (La Grande Duchesse), Sandrine Piau (Wanda), Yann Beuron (Fritz), Franck Leguérinel (Le Baron Puck), Eric Huchet (Le Prince Paul), François Le Roux (Le Général Boum), Boris Grappe (Le Baron Grog), Alain Gabriel (Népomuc), Maryline Fallot (Iza), Blandine Staskiewicz (Olga)

Choeur des Musiciens du Louvre, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Choeur Des Musiciens Du Louvre
Marc Minkowski.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various piano works part three for late morning/afternoon.

_Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat S219 (1838):
_Liebesträume_ - three nocturnes S541 (1850):
_Valse-Impromptu_ in A-flat [third version] S213 (1850-52):
Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.1-10 S244 (1846-85):










_Grosses Konzertsolo_ S176 (1849-50):
_Elegy no.1_ S196 (1874):
_Elegy no.2_ S197 (1877):
_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_] S514 (1859-61):
_Mephisto Waltz no.2_ S515 (by c. 1881):
_Mephisto Waltz no.3_ [second version] S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no.4_ S696 (1885 inc.):


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Kodály: Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


She's a really good conductor. I was considering grabbing this CD too, but I don't know Kodály too well. Ended up getting her conducting a few Stravinsky works instead. How is that CD?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> She's a really good conductor. I was considering grabbing this CD too, but I don't know Kodály too well. Ended up getting her conducting a few Stravinsky works instead. How is that CD?


I like JoAnn Falletta conducting style very much, she does good works with the Buffalos. The peacock variations are high on my dessert island list and the Concerto for orchestra has a good structure. ( My humble opinion) This and the price makes it always worth wile spending money,collecting and extending ones views.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra- Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Recorded: 2016-02-16
Recording Venue: De Doelen, Rotterdam


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Complete Piano Trios Vol 2

Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28/ Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898

Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## Biwa

Dietrich Buxtehude: Praeludium in C, BuxWV 137
Hieronymus Praetorius: Hymnus 'Te lucis ante terminum'
Joachim Decker: Vater unser im Himmelreich from Hamburger Melodeyen Gesangbuch (1604)
Jacob Praetorius: Vater unser im Himmelreich
Matthias Weckmann: Gott sei gelobet und gebenedeiet 
Heinrich Scheidemann: Praeambulum ex C, ex D
Harald Vogel: Registervorführung (improvisation)

Harald Vogel (Arp Schnitger organ of St Jacobi, Hamburg)


----------



## Joe B

Kent Nagano leading the London Sinfonietta in Michael Torke's "Adjustable Wrench":


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead, Op. 29 *

Mikhail Pletnev

Russian National Orchestra






_"The new kind of music seems to create not from the heart but from the head. Its composers think rather than feel. They have not the capacity to make their works exalt - they meditate, protest, analyze, reason, calculate and brood, but they do not exalt."

― Sergei Rachmaninoff_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Vasks

_Today's turntable tunes_

*Gretry - Overture to "L'Epreuve villageoise" (Strauss/Seraphim)
J. C. Bach - Symphony in B-flat, Op. 3, No. 4 (Marriner/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Horn Concerto #2 (Jones/Columbia)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #39 (Jones/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Biwa

Louis Vierne:

Symphony No. 3 in F sharp minor Op. 28
Symphony No. 4 in G minor Op. 32

Daniel Roth (organ)


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa
Tchaikovsky: The Complete Solo Piano Works










Release Date March 22, 2019
Duration11:05:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard

Disc 3


----------



## robin4

*"The promise of living" *

*From "The Tender Land" *

by Aaron Copland

Berkeley Opera production, April 2010.






_The Promise of Living

Libretto by Horace Everett (pseudonym of Erik Johns)

The promise of living with hope and thanksgiving
is born of our loving our friends and our labor.

The promise of growing with faith and with knowing
is born of our sharing our love with our neighbor.

For many a year we've known these fields and known all the work that makes them yield.

Are you ready to lend a hand? We'll bring in the harvest, the blessings of harvest.

We plant each row with seeds of grain, and Providence sends us the sun and the rain.

By lending a hand, by lending an arm, bring out from the farm,
bring out the blessings of harvest.

Give thanks there was sunshine, give thanks there was rain.

Give thanks we have hands to deliver the grain.

Come join us in thanking the Lord for his blessing.

O let us be joyful. O let us be grateful to the Lord for His blessing.

The promise of ending in right understanding
is peace in our own hearts and peace with our neighbor.

O let us sing our song, and let our song be heard.

Let's sing our song with our hearts, and find a promise in that song.

The promise of living.

The promise of growing.

The promise of ending is labor and sharing our loving._


----------



## TheGazzardian

Ludwig van Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos #4 , 2, 5. Pascal Roge/ Dutoit/Philharmonia & Royal Phil. Outstanding performances of these gems.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120394


*Josquin des Prés*

Missa Pange lingua
Missa La sol fa re mi

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1986, reissued 2001


----------



## pmsummer

ALFONSO X "ELSABIO"
*Cantigas de Santa Maria*
Ensemble Unicorn, Vienna

_Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Book 1


----------



## starthrower

No.3 Song Of The Night


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy*
> 
> Préludes Book 1


Beautiful recordings from the "poetic" school of Debussy performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos #4 , 2, 5. Pascal Roge/ Dutoit/Philharmonia & Royal Phil. Outstanding performances of these gems.


Such great performances all! From pianist and orchestra(s) alike.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Such great performances all! From pianist and orchestra(s) alike.


For a while I was alternating recordings by Roge/Dutoit and Ciccolini/Baudo. Both were fine performances. The biggest contrast was between EMI's concert hall recording perspective and the more juiced-up Decca sound.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Beautiful recordings from the "poetic" school of Debussy performance.


What is your view on his Chopin recordings.Until now I have,Ashkenazy,Pollini,Michelangeli,Rubinstein and Magaloff.I'm considering purchasing his Chopin set.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> What is your view on his Chopin recordings.Until now I have,Ashkenazy,Pollini,Michelangeli,Rubinstein and Magaloff.I'm considering purchasing his Chopin set.


His (Philips) recordings of the Ballades and Nocturnes are at the top of my list. I don't think I have managed to listen to his recordings of the Piano Sonatas of Scherzos yet. That is the body of Chopin works that I regularly listen to. I would say his general approach is most similar to Magaloff, on your list. I love basically everything I have heard from Arrau. My three pillars of the traditional piano repertoire are Arrau, Kempff and Pollini. (If allowed a forth pillar it would probably be Brendel.)

If you can find it there is a very fine collection of his old recordings for Columbia and RCA victor. (It is OOP already and generally crazy-expensive when used copies are offered.)


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Violin Sonata and other works. Simone Lamsma, Yurie Miura. A really excellent recital of Elgar, very well performed and recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> His (Philips) recordings of the Ballades and Nocturnes are at the top of my list. I don't think I have managed to listen to his recordings of the Piano Sonatas of Scherzos yet. That is the body of Chopin works that I regularly listen to. I would say his general approach is most similar to Magaloff, on your list. I love basically everything I have heard from Arrau. My three pillars of the traditional piano repertoire are Arrau, Kempff and Pollini. (If allowed a forth pillar it would probably be Brendel.)
> 
> If you can find it there is a very fine collection of his old recordings for Columbia and RCA victor. (It is OOP already and generally crazy-expensive when used copies are offered.)


I thought so too that his approach is close to Magaloff wich I enjoy very much.:tiphat:

Do you have some opinion about his Beethoven?


----------



## 13hm13

Gian Francesco Malipiero, Moscow Symphony Orchestra*, Antonio De Almeida ‎- Symphonies Nos. 1 And 2; Sinfonia Del Silenzio E Della Morte









Recorded at the Mosfilm Studio, Moscow in May and June, 1993. 
Peviously released on Maco Polo 8.223603


----------



## Joe B

The Cleveland Octet performing Franz Schubert's "Octet Opus 166":


----------



## agoukass

Frick Collection Recital (Copland, Chopin, Mussorgsky, Schumann) 

William Kapell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various piano works part four of four tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

While I enjoy the thrills and spills of Liszt the young firebrand where fingers need to flutter across the keys like a swarm of butterflies I probably get even more pleasure from the often introspective works of an older, wiser Liszt - there's an autumnal poignancy to some of the later pieces which seem to reflect an increasing awareness of his own mortality.

_Années de pèlerinage III_ [_Troisième année_] - seven pieces S163 (1867-77):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.11-19 S244 (1846-85):
_Rhapsodie espagnole_ [_Folies d'espagne et Jota aragonesa_] S254 (by 1858):










_Sancta Dorothea_ S187 (1877):
_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_Receuillement_ S204 (1877):
_Toccata_ S197a (c. 1879):
_Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_ S214a (c. 1879):
_Romance oubliée_ S527 - revision of _Romance_ [_O pourquoi donc_] S169 (orig. 1848 - rev. 1880):
_In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi_ S188 (1880):
_Nuages gris_ S199 (1881):
_Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ D202 (1883):
_Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ S203 (1883):
_En rêve_ [_Nocturne_] S207 (1885): 
_(4) Valses oubliées_ S215 (1881-84): 
_Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ - seven pieces S205 (1885):


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Symphony No.2 in Em. Rattle Los Angeles 

I now have this on repeat for the third time. Written in 1905/6. Just magnificent so much early Romanticism combined with Russian State orthodoxy. I for one am starting to look at Sergei as more than the piano man...


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the BBC SO performing Brahms' Haydn Variations.

(just had a look around TC this evening after a while away-other than this thread and Merl drawing attention to the release of an interesting Adam Fischer Beethoven cycle in another thread everything seems a little quiet and 'reserved'...or is it just my impression?)


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I thought so too that his approach is close to Magaloff wich I enjoy very much.:tiphat:
> 
> Do you have some opinion about his Beethoven?


I think his first cycle (analog, made in the 1960's) is essential. A very fine example of the relatively slow-tempo, deeply felt school of Beethoven. That said, I also enjoy complementary styles, Brautigam performing on Fortepiano, Pommier, lighter, more more likely to find humor in the music, and Pollini, intense and unsentimental. There is a second digital cycle which I have not heard.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> My copy, unlike the image I shared, is hybrid SACD. I want to get an SACD player...


I got lucky & found an older Denon 3910 on E-Bay for $150 (this is my second; the other was a 2910), and have thoroughly enjoyed it. My system was already set up for surround sound with SPDIF and 4 speakers + sub, so all I had to do was connect the 5 RCA outs to my receiver. If your receiver's got the inputs, you can do it. Mine's a Harmon-Kardon AVR 235.

A lot of listeners say they can't tell 24-bit/96 kHz of SACD from the 16-bit/44.1 kHz of CD, but I can. I could tell 48kHz from CD when listening to movies, and think "why does the movie song sound better than the CD?", but leaving that aside, you get the extra discreet channels in SACD.

A lot of new SACDs are available for cheap, from Brookshire, and used ones from Wayside, Discogs, and elsewhere. I see used SACDs in the bins all the time for cheap.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I think his first cycle (analog, made in the 1960's) is essential. A very fine example of the relatively slow-tempo, deeply felt school of Beethoven. That said, I also enjoy complementary styles, Brautigam performing on Fortepiano, Pommier, lighter, more more likely to find humor in the music, and Pollini, intense and unsentimental. There is a second digital cycle which I have not heard.


The analog recordings are in this box (I think)


----------



## StrE3ss

Handel: Trio Sonatas, Op.2 & Op. 5
Par Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> The analog recordings are in this box (I think)


That seems to be the case. I looked at the back cover image on amazon.com and could make out the designation "ADD."


----------



## flamencosketches

Nice, it's under $30 too. I'd been looking at Claudio Arrau Beethoven sets, but most were in a higher price range.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120429


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 9, 15, 22, 25, 27

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor
Alfred Brendel, piano

recorded 1974-1981, compilation 1994


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Mazurkas, various opus numbers. Idil Biret.



RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120429
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Piano Concertos Nos. 9, 15, 22, 25, 27
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Sir Neville Marriner, conductor
> Alfred Brendel, piano
> 
> recorded 1974-1981, compilation 1994


I have this CD in the original Philips press. Excellent.


----------



## Itullian

These quartets are very underrated.
And the Borodin does them full justice.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS
_Volume 1_
*Hans Werner Henze*
Ensemble Villa Musica
Jürgen Ruck - guitar
Elena Casoli - guitar

_MD&G_


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

jim prideaux said:


> Belohlavek and the BBC SO performing Brahms' Haydn Variations.
> 
> (just had a look around TC this evening after a while away-other than this thread and Merl drawing attention to the release of an interesting Adam Fischer Beethoven cycle in another thread everything seems a little quiet and 'reserved'...or is it just my impression?)


All the "good stuff" got deleted. :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

PARKENING PLAYS BACH
*Bach - Handel - Scarlatti - Couperin - others*
Christopher Parkening - guitar
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120431


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

recorded 1990


----------



## haydnguy

robin4 said:


> *Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead, Op. 29 *
> 
> Mikhail Pletnev
> 
> Russian National Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The new kind of music seems to create not from the heart but from the head. Its composers think rather than feel. They have not the capacity to make their works exalt - they meditate, protest, analyze, reason, calculate and brood, but they do not exalt."
> 
> ― Sergei Rachmaninoff_


Very nice...The orchestra is outstanding (to me).


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading soloists and the City of London Sinfonia in solo keyboard works by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Esa-Pekka Salonen-violin concerto.


----------



## Joe B

millionrainbows said:


> I got lucky & found an older Denon 3910 on E-Bay for $150 (this is my second; the other was a 2910), and have thoroughly enjoyed it. My system was already set up for surround sound with SPDIF and 4 speakers + sub, so all I had to do was connect the 5 RCA outs to my receiver. If your receiver's got the inputs, you can do it. Mine's a Harmon-Kardon AVR 235.
> 
> *A lot of listeners say they can't tell 24-bit/96 kHz of SACD from the 16-bit/44.1 kHz of CD*, but I can. I could tell 48kHz from CD when listening to movies, and think "why does the movie song sound better than the CD?", but leaving that aside, you get the extra discreet channels in SACD.
> 
> A lot of new SACDs are available for cheap, from Brookshire, and used ones from Wayside, Discogs, and elsewhere. I see used SACDs in the bins all the time for cheap.


24-bit/96kHz of SACD's? All of my SACD's are encoded in DSD. I thought they all were?


----------



## 13hm13

Malcolm Arnold - Rivka Golani, London Musici, Mark Stephenson (3) ‎- Larch Trees / Viola Concerto / Serenade For Small Orchestra / Concerto For 28 Players
Label: Conifer ‎- CDCF 211
Format: CD 
Country: UK
Released: 1992


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonies Vol. 1

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann.


----------



## haydnguy

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen-violin concerto.


I looked it up on Youtube (listening to it now). There is a picture of a woman, presumably the performer, but when I look on Amazon all the albums come up with a mans face. I got a little confused by that.

The violin concerto is nice. Haunting in it's beautry.


----------



## haydnguy

haydnguy said:


> I looked it up on Youtube (listening to it now). There is a picture of a woman, presumably the performer, but when I look on Amazon all the albums come up with a mans face. I got a little confused by that.
> 
> The violin concerto is nice. Haunting in it's beautry.


EDIT: Never mind, I see that the woman was playing the gentleman's violin concerto.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Piano Trio; Introduction and Polonaise brillante, Op. 3; Cello Sonata 

Pamela Frank
Yo Yo Ma 
Emanuel Ax


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5

& works for solo piano

Alessio Bax (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

* Les Corps Glorieux (1939)*
* L'Ascension (1933)*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Allegro appassionato for piano, or piano & orchestra, Op. 70/ Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Etude pour l'independance des doigts (No. 2 from Six Études, Op. 52)/ Mazurka for Piano no 3 in B minor, Op. 66/ 
Six Études Op. 111 No. 1 - Tierces Majeures et mineures/Saëns: Valse nonchalante, Op. 110

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## elgar's ghost

A non-orchestral Pyotr Tchaikovsky miscellany scattered throughout the day.

String Quartet no.1 in D op.11 (1871):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.22 (1874):
String Quartet no.3 in E-flat op.30 (1876):
String Sextet in D-minor [_Souvenir de Florence_] op.70 (1890):



Piano Sonata in G op.37a (1878):
_The Seasons_ - suite of twelve pieces op.37b (1876):










_Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.41 (1878):



Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1882):


----------



## canouro

*Mondonville: Grands Motets*
William Christie, Les Arts Florissants


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "Concerto in E flat" and "Pulcinella":


----------



## TheGazzardian

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 100 in G Major
Nikolas Harnoncourt / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 in C Major, Op. 112*

National Youth Orchestra of the United States of America

Valery Gergiev






*Shostakovich: Symphony No 10 in E minor, Op 93*

National Youth Orchestra of the United States of America

Gergiev


----------



## pmsummer

THE FOUR HORN CONCERTI
_K. 412, K. 495, K. 417, K. 447_
*Wolfgang A. Mozart*
Jonathon Williams - horn
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Alexander Schneider - conductor
_
Musical Heritage Society_


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Sonata & Three Concert Studies

Louis Lortie (piano)
.


----------



## robin4

*Frederick Delius: Songs of Sunset*

Janet Baker, John Shirley-Quirk

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra

Charles Groves

label: EMI Classics

The work consists of eight poems by Ernest Dowson

No. 8

_The Shortness of Life Forbids Us Long Hopes

They are not long, the weeping and the laughter,
Love and desire and hate:

I think they have no portion in us after
We pass the gate.

They are not long, the days of wine and roses:
Out of a misty dream

Our path emerges for a while, then closes
Within a dream.

_


----------



## D Smith

Johanna Hanikova. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 3; Smetana, various works; Janacek: Piano Sonata; Skoumal: The Jongleur; Rachmaninoff: Variations on aTheme of Corelli. Good recital disc. Hanikova is technically proficient, crisp and seems most at home with Smetana and Janacek whose Sonata "From the Street" she performs excellently. I also quite enjoyed the delightful piece by Adam Skoumal, who is a pianist himself as well as composer.


----------



## Vasks

*Farrenc - Overture #2, Op. 24 (Goritzki/cpo)
Gounod - Symphony #2 (Gallois/Naxos)*


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Simon leading The Philharmonia in music by Ottorino Respighi:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120448


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mass in C Minor

Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, sopranos
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
David Thomas, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

recorded 1988, reissued 1998


----------



## pmsummer

THE COURTS OF LOVE
*Music from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine*
Sinfonye
Stevie Wishart - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7. Bohm/Vienna. Live recording 1960. This is Bohm at his most genial. I prefer Beethoven with a bit more bite and drive, but this is a good live recording from that era. Couldn’t find the album cover, but it was recently released on the Orfeo label.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or
.
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Joe B

The Pacific Art Trio performing piano trios of Erich Korngold and Charles Ives:


----------



## Littlephrase

Weinberg wrote so much great music. Currently listening to the Symphony No. 10 for strings from this set by Gidon Kremer. 








Earlier, I was moving through the Quatuor Danel's complete cycle of Weinberg's string quartets, which is also phenomenal. A good alternative if one's supped full of Shostakovich's work in the genre.


----------



## Guest

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Weinberg wrote so much great music. Currently listening to the Symphony No. 10 for strings from this set by Gidon Kremer.
> View attachment 120453
> 
> 
> Earlier, I was moving through the Quatuor Danel's complete cycle of Weinberg's string quartets, which is also phenomenal. A good alternative if one's supped full of Shostakovich's work in the genre.


The Symphony had its moments, but I was sort of put off by the extended cadenza-like passages for solo instruments.

The real masterpiece on that release, in my opinion of course, is the Concertino for Violin and String Orchestra. I like Kremer's version and another version available on cpo. Kremer makes more of a virtuoso display out of it, the cpo recording more of a chamber music feel.


----------



## Guest

The last of the Bacewicz Violin Sonatas, No 5. A three movement work. The high point was the witty finale. Witty is Bacewicz' thing. The Concertino for Violin and a Piano is a delight, and the three dances for violin and piano are charming. I seem to have listened to it all except a theme and variation movement.










I'm trying to like Reger, really really hard, he doesn't make it easy. Cello Sonata No 4.










It is dense music, and every time I listen to it I get the impression that I've almost got it, that it will unfold into a work of genius once I've comprehended it. With each listen I seem to creep closer by infinitesimal amounts. The scherzo is charming. The slow movement, I feel, has beauty that I have almost found. The opening movement is an impenetrable jungle of chromatic melodies and harmonies.


----------



## Dimace

As you have already noticed, I avoid to post very frequently, not only because my heavy business schedule, but, mainly, because I want to have something interesting to say to you with every new post I make. I believe, that what I listen, is not very interesting to you and a good subject for a successful post. Recycling well known composers and performers is also not very genuine. What I want to do, in this forum and in German one, is to bring to the table the unknown, the strange, something will make the difference and will improve our music knowledge.

Like this, today came the time for one pianist, who, not only for me, but for everyone who knows the 88 keys, is so unique, so great, so talented and so brilliant as a personality, that reminds us a star, who was born to bring eternal light to our life.* I'm speaking, without any exaggeration for the BEST live performer in the music history.* I was student when I met him in Amsterdam. I shacked his hand (this is a life time privilege) and I heard him play live in concert. It was the moment I realized that I was a very good pianist. You know what this mean? NOTHING! It means nothing, my friends. It is, of course, something good, but in the reality is nothing. When, in front of you, you face the GOD, the PHENOMENON, the alter ego of Lipatti, any good for you is easily not good enough. It is a cosmogony this pianist, ladies and gentlemen. In 16 years made possible the Impossible:* To play 100% naturally every composer of every musical era and school! * Thie superman, this titan, this phenomenon, had found, until now, no place in this great community. And this is unfair, not for him, but for us. By ignoring the best of the best, we don't help our self to go musically forward. The collection I will present to you have won the Perfect Five Star Rating (the collection 2. Here we have all 4) from the CD Review Mag. a title never given to pianists like Horowitz, Gould etc. And we are speaking for live performances! No studios, no sh...!

Ladies and gentlemen, please allow me to present you one titan for the humanity and one mentor for me: *The Kazan's most distinguished child, the GREAT Youri Egorov! * He started his carrier at the age of 17. And he passed away at the age of 33. Like Jesus Christus, like Dinu and many other who have written human history. In these 16 years he managed to bring the ultimate perfection to our instrument and to inspire hundreds of pianists.

















_Price> This is a treasure. Hit it at any price and cost. This one, with the Vatican Recordings are the most perfect recordings in the history of music. The holy grail of piano. _


----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola
Michelle Djokic - cello​_
ViolinJazz_


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms *

Symphony No.2


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Brahms *
> 
> Symphony No.2


Any good?
......


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Any good?
> ......


I love Otto,do I need to say more? Yes it is very good,damn good as they say in the "states".


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Violin Concerto Oistrakh / Klemperer

Orchestre National de la Radiofussion Française


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I love Otto,do I need to say more? Yes it is very good,damn good as they say in the "states".


I have to admit Klemperer is a big blind spot for me, I have hardly heard any of his work. His recording of the Beethoven Grosse Fuge with the Philharmonia is one outstanding recording I recall enjoying.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have to admit Klemperer is a big blind spot for me, I have hardly heard any of his work. His recording of the Beethoven Grosse Fuge with the Philharmonia is one outstanding recording I recall enjoying.


 We all have our blind spots,life is too short and we all have our tendencies.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Johann Christian Bach - Symphony in E Flat Minor, Op. 6, No. 5
Camerata Budapest - Hanspeter Gmür









I'll admit ... this is coming across rather flat to me. Maybe it's the symphony, but the life is not coming across - is there a better recording of this work?


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> We all have our blind spots,life is too short and we all have our tendencies.


In my case I was influenced by the canard that Klemperer is always too slow and plodding. At this point I don't have too much incentive to correct the omission because Klemperer's output is so focused on the standard repertoire and my sleeves are overflowing with that stuff. I do have a collection of his Bruckner recordings that I should dig up.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Hungarian Dances; Waltzes, Op. 39 

Duo Tal and Groethuysen


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Joe B

Edmund Rubbra's chamber music and songs with harp:


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor, opus 125. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Just finished. Hell of a recording! Not sure whether I prefer this or the Fricsay/Berlin, which I also acquired recently. Both top the Karajan/Berlin 1963 easily.


----------



## StrE3ss

Celibidache Conducts Ravel


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Frederick Delius:


----------



## flamencosketches

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120465
> 
> 
> Celibidache Conducts Ravel


How is it, then? As far as I know, Celibidache is more renowned for conducting Bruckner, Tchaikovsky and the like. Does he employ his signature slow tempi? You've got me seriously intrigued.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120466


Anna Netrebko, soprano

17 arias

compilation 2009


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120467


*Johann Pachelbel*

Partie a 5 in G major
Musicalische Ergötzung (6 suites)
Partie a 4 in F sharp minor
Canon & Gigue

London Baroque

recorded 1994, reissued 2006


----------



## StrE3ss

flamencosketches said:


> How is it, then? As far as I know, Celibidache is more renowned for conducting Bruckner, Tchaikovsky and the like. Does he employ his signature slow tempi? You've got me seriously intrigued.


First time i listen these pieces, dalphis et chloé was really really good. I was going put this on : ''the Pieces that have blown you away recently?''


----------



## StrE3ss

Franck: Great Organ Works, Vol. 1
Eric Lebrun


----------



## senza sordino

Part seven of my Russian / Soviet music listening project.

Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy.









Prokofiev Cello Concerto and Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1









Shostakovich Piano Concerti nos 1&2, Quintet for piano and strings 









Shostakovich Symphony no 6, Suite from the incidental music to King Lear, Festive Overture, Symphony no 7. A new purchase 









Gubaidulina Offertorium (Kremer and Boston conductor Dutoit), and Hommage à TS Eliot


----------



## agoukass

Delius: Miniatures; Sonata for Strings 

Bournemouth Sinfonietta / Eric Fenby


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---














































---- Lots of piano today


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in Bela Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra" and Leos Janacek's "Sinfonietta":


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Recorded: 2018-04-12
Recording Venue: Verizon Hall, Kimmel Center, Philadelphia


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Lynne Dawson (soprano), Susanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Ladies of The Philharmonisch Koor Toonskunt, Rotterdam, Robert Tear (tenor)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespers

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Heinrich Schmelzer* (1623-1680)
*Goerg Muffat* (1653-1704)


----------



## Larkenfield

Horowitz at the age of 84 recorded in excellent sound... I find such astonishing clarity in his playing perhaps the product of a lifetime:


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

*I have pleasant memories that as a young man I was listening to this recording, impressed by the liveliness.
*


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4 in G major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 5

Nos; 12-15-37-54-55-56
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Suppé*

I'm staying in a light mood with these overtures.


----------



## Dimace

My opinion for the* Erich Wolfgang Korngold* is well known: Huge composer.

His operas are among the best (Das Wunder der Heliane, technically the best) and generally speaking he has composed music always in the highest standards. His *Symphony in F sharp,* couldn't be the exception. Glorious, high dramatic work, to honor Roosevelt's memory. So I can say also patriotic.

This Recording with Philadelphia SO is very good. Sometimes I found the outcome less motivating to my expectations, but this is only a feeling of the moment.* The Easy Songs* with Barbara are SUPER! *Franz is a good conductor* and he is very lucky to conduct such a good orchestra.









_>The friends of modern music should be very satisfied with this Symphony. It sounds very "progressive" for Erich's standards._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Returning to the voluminous output of my old chum Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part one this afternoon. I always find it interesting to listen to him chronologically, especially during the early part of his career in which the late romantic-era influence of Max Reger and Richard Strauss gave way to a more individual aesthetic focussing on concision and clarity.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts:Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):
_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ WoO - suite from the marionette play _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ op.20 (1920):
Suite from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ for chamber orchestra WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):










Cello Concerto in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_In Sturm und Eis_ [_In Storm and Ice_] - selections from the music for the mountaineering film _Im Kampf mit dem Berge_ [_In Battle With the Mountains_] by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921):
_Der Dämon_ [_The Demon_] - dance-pantomime in 2 scenes op.28 (1922):
_Kammermusik no.1_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, harmonium, piano, string quintet and percussion op.24 no.1 (1922):










_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in-D minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Rag Time_ [_wohltemperiert_] for large orchestra WoO (1921):
Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):


----------



## Bourdon

*Karajan conducts*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: 1812 & Beethoven: Wellington's Victory , etc

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel.


----------



## Rogerx

JC Bach: Piano Trios op.15-op.2

Trio 1790


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120477


*Felix Mendelssohn*
- Violin Concerto (1)

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
- Violin Concerto No. 1 (2)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
(1) Hugh Wolff, conductor
(2) Marek Janowski, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

2002


----------



## Vasks

_All Aulis_

*Sallinen - Symphony #1 (Rasilainen/cpo)
Sallinen - Chamber Music I (Kamu/Naxos)
Sallinen - Cello Concerto (Noras/Finlandia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Preludes

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## robin4

*Benjamin Britten - Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op 33a *

BBC Symphony Orchestra

Sakari Oramo






_Peter Grimes is a fisherman, living in a small Suffolk town. He is summoned to court after the death of his young apprentice at sea; the townspeople are convinced Grimes is to blame, but he is let off with a caution and warned not to take another apprentice. Ignoring the court's ruling, Grimes soon recruits a new lad from the workhouse. Some time later the boy falls to his death; the townspeople gather to hunt Grimes down, despite desperate pleas for mercy from the schoolmistress Ellen Orford. Grimes descends into madness.

The old sea captain Balstrode tells him to sail his ship out to sea and drown himself.

_


----------



## Andolink

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704)


----------



## D Smith

Bizet: Carmen. Maria Callas, Nicolai Gedda, Andrea Guiot, Robert Massard. Pretre/Orchestre de Theatre National de L'Opera. A favourite Carmen.


----------



## Guest

Realized I was looking forward to continuing listening to Reger Cello Sonatas with something like dread. A dense jungle of chromatic melody and harmony, with no way out.

I needed a break. Massanet, Piano Concerto, Coombs, Ossonce.










Charming, rather conventional, since Massanet is primarily an opera composer I expected singing melodies, which didn't really materialize. The most remarkable part was the finale, which seemed to be a rondo based on a dance theme. A pleasant listening experience, not destined to be a work I return to, I expect.

Also listened to the first movement of the Hahn concerto which is also on the disc. I wasn't impressed with Hahn on first encounter (A piano quartet, perhaps). This didn't do it for me either.

Back to Reger? I'm thinking no. Something with a clear texture. Perhaps Mendelssohn Cello Sonatas. Are they any good?


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the Westminster Singers, City of London Sinfonia and soloists in Geoffrey Bush's "A Summer Serenade", "Four Songs from The Hesperides", "A Menagerie", and "Farewell, Earth's Bliss":


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Richard Hickox leading the Westminster Singers, City of London Sinfonia and soloists in Geoffrey Bush's "A Summer Serenade", "Four Songs from The Hesperides", "A Menagerie", and "Farewell, Earth's Bliss":


A very original 20th century composer, who I'm happy to see among the others in our community. He was also a very good pedagogue and teacher. The Serenade is from his best works (although I didn't remember a lot this moment...)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Joe B

Susanna Fairbairn and Matthew Schellhorn performing songs of Geoffrey Bush and Joseph Horovitz:


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 

Francisco Araiza 
Brigitte Fassbaender 

Berlin Philharmonic / Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Violin Sonatas, 1681; Nisi Dominus; Passacaglia* Monica Hugget and Sonnerie with Thomas Guthrie (bass) on Gaudeamus















Four violin sonatas, the Passacaglia (for solo violin) and Nisi Dominus for violin, bass voice and continuo.

What an interesting composer Biber is! And this is a splendidly performed disc. The stand out piece for me is Nisi Dominus featuring Thomas Guthrie in great form alongside Monica Huggett.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120486


*Bedřich Smetana*

Má vlast

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, conductor

1988


----------



## Itullian

First rate cycle by the Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Rambler

*John Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell & other odes & instrumental pieces* Samuel Boden, Thomas Walker, Arcangelo & Jonathan Cohen on hyperion















A tribute to Purcell from John Blow. And sounding rather like Purcell - but perhaps just missing a little Purcell magic..

A pleasing disc.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.7
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia 
*
With Bruckner, I always tend to listen to Furtwängler, Celibidache, Tennstedt or Wand as my initial choices, with Skrowaczewski creeping up along with Jochum and of course Simone Young's excellent set of Hamburg recordings vying for attention. Young's choice of often using the original versions is also an interesting choice indeed.

This has left Klemperer somewhat neglected. To remedy that I have listened to Klemperer's interpretation of the Seventh twice in two days. I have also returned to the Adagio in isolation twice in this time as well. Klemperer's interpretation here is phenomenal - the orchestra perform wonderfully and is supported by EMI's excellent recording and Klemperer's preference for the traditional seating arrangement of the Orchestra for superb sound.

Klemper paces the work very naturally. It feels immense, inevitable and organic. The piece feels like a a perfectly formed whole - Klemperer's knack for structure is very evident here.


----------



## Dimace

I have seen, some pages before, a good YT video with Britten's *''Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes''* It is one of the few Britten's works I like. The music is strong and follows Grimes tragical fate.

Here is my suggestion for this good work. Not something special as value, but much better than the other recordings with the same work. The other pieces are also good. Järvi makes, like always his job. Pärts work is also good. (the sound is of high standards).


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for the notes Dimace, I'm not looking to invest that much in a hifi system at this point!
> 
> @Haydnguy, I believe that Pulcinella is a ballet (one of Stravinsky's famous half-hour ballets) with vocal soloists...? The version I have is an abridged suite with no vocals. Anyway, it was excellent! Think Prokofiev's Classical symphony but with slightly more harmonic adventurousness, if not typical Stravinskyan polytonality, etc... and a ballet suite rather than a symphony. I would highly recommend this CD to anyone. The two pieces on it were composed within the same decade, but are polar opposites.
> 
> Anyway, my interest is piqued in this conductor (Yoel Levi) and I am on a mission to collect more Atlanta Symphony recordings. So if anyone has recommendations in that vein, please let me know!
> 
> Current listening now that Pulcinella has ended:
> 
> View attachment 120367
> 
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: Octet. JoAnn Falletta, Virginia Arts Festival Chamber Players. This is my third and final CD acquisition of the day (it was a good mail day ). Ms. Falletta is a very good young conductor whom I discovered after hearing an interview with her on a podcast where she talked all about Rimsky-Korsakov. I'm not sure her conducting skills are really being put to the test here in a chamber work for 8 players, but I look forward to hearing the other recordings on this disc of Les Noces and Histoire du Soldat, the latter of which I have never heard, but I understand it's a major early Stravinsky work.


You asked for recommendations of Levi/Atlanta recordings - given your current enjoyment of Mahler I'd suggest giving the combinations' Mahler recordings a try. I have Symphonies 2, 4, 5, 6, & 7 by them I know I enjoyed them but must admit it is quite sometime since I gave them a spin.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 1, 2, & 3 - Richard Goode.

I previously stated that I didn't think too highly of Goode's set but I have been sampling it a lot over the last couple of weeks and will freely admit I have changed my mind. 
I am currently consuming a huge slice of humble pie!
This box arrived today:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn-Mozart*
_Piano Concertos & Sonatas_

German Chamber Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev, piano
Virgin Classics 4 Pleasure
4-CD Box

Discs 1 & 2

*Joseph Haydn*
_Concerto in G major, H.XVIII:4	
Concerto in F major, H.XVIII:7	
Concerto in D major, Hob. XVIII:11	
Piano Sonata Nr. 33 C-moll H-XVI:20	
Piano Sonata Nr. 62 Es-Dur H-XVI:52	
Piano Sonata Nr. 60 C-Dur H-XVI:50	_


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op.1* L'Arte dell' Arco on Brilliant Classics








I'm listening to the first CD from this two disc set. Archetypal baroque music (rather less distinctive to my ear than the Biber I listened to earlier). Very pleasant and civilised listening late on in the evening.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> You asked for recommendations of Levi/Atlanta recordings - given your current enjoyment of Mahler I'd suggest giving the combinations' Mahler recordings a try. I have Symphonies 2, 4, 5, 6, & 7 by them I know I enjoyed them but must admit it is quite sometime since I gave them a spin.


I remember I saw the Levi/Atlanta Mahler 4th at a local record store not too long ago. I should see if I can track it down. I live in Atlanta so I see ASO recordings fairly frequently in used record shops, but I'm never sure which are worth going for. A lot of them are a little on the expensive side, Telarc SACDs and whatnot. This place in particular, where I saw that Mahler, has a massive classical selection, and I feel like I'm the only one who peruses it 

Anyway, current listening is that same CD in my post that Malx quoted, with Stravinsky's Les Noces with JoAnn Falletta conducting the aptly named Les Noces Percussion Ensemble and Virginia Arts Festival Chorus.


----------



## canouro

*Touz Esforciez : Trouvères en Lorraine *
Ensemble Syntagma, Alexandre Danilevski


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Christa Ludwig, Kathleen Battle, Vienna PO, James Levine.

I have the levine Sony box which doesn't have an 8th or a 2nd so I searched out a 2nd to complete the set (I didn't feel the need for another 8th at the time). 
Having sampled this recording and the one he made with the Israel PO I settled on this one.
It is a live recording - one take with no patching I believe, it just seems to have a better 'feel' to it than the Israel disc. 
The sound isn't perfect - it is a little recessed and recorded at a lower than perfect level but if you turn up the volume a bit it sounds very good to me.
Like so many live reocordings it has a sense of an event about it more than some studio discs that can sound precise but lack the soul that for this listener makes a difference.

Yes, I enjoyed listening to it again.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vaughan Williams


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No.1 in C major, op.49. Pacifica Quartet.



StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120495
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams


Excellent recording. My favorite Tallis Fantasia.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Excellent recording. My favorite Tallis Fantasia.


Have you heard Barbirolli? (My reference recording.)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Continued now to Mozart . . . *

*Haydn-Mozart*
_Piano Concertos & Sonatas_

German Chamber Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev, piano
Virgin Classics 4 Pleasure
4-CD Box

Discs 3 & 4

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No. 9 In E Flat Major, K271 'Jeunehomme'
Piano Concerto No. 20 In D Minor, K466
Piano Concerto No. 23 In A Major, K488	
Piano Concerto No. 24 In C Minor, K491_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120500


*Bedřich Smetana*

String Quartet No. 1 in E minor
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

Pavel Haas Quartet

2015


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 in Em Mravinsky Leningrad 

Time for my weekly physics class on the difference between Gravity and that which is opposite and not yet described. I am not one to collect multiple editions of the same work. For this I will make an exception . Please enlighten me on a well liked performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## senza sordino

Part Eight. I'm trying to listen to all of my Russian / Soviet CDs

Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances, Glinka Valse Fantasie. Very nice cd.









Stravinsky The Firebird, Petrushka. Fantastic 









Prokofiev Symphonies 1&2, Sinfonietta, Autumnal Sketch 









Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C. Most enjoyable 









Shostakovich Symphony no 13 Baba Yar.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## D Smith

Colin M said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 in Em Mravinsky Leningrad
> 
> Time for my weekly physics class on the difference between Gravity and that which is opposite and not yet described. I am not one to collect multiple editions of the same work. For this I will make an exception . Please enlighten me on a well liked performance.


For Tchaikovsky's 5th all the usual suspects did excellent recordings: Karajan, Bernstein, Fricsay, Szell, Wand, Ormandy - all of which I have and enjoy. One recording you might try is the 1958 recording of Monteux conducting the Boston Symphony. It's available in a Sony Monteux collection and is excellent for its drive and honesty. It's a particular favourite of mine, and spinning right now.


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE OF THE SPIRIT
_The Music of Orlando di Lasso and His Contemporaries_
*Di Lasso - Dufay - Dutetre - Clemens non Papa - Rogier - Willaert - Gombert - De Monte - Ciconia - De Févin*
I Fiamminghi - orchestral ensemble
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
Cappella Currende - vocal ensemble
Erik van Nevel - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday I listened to Erich Wofgang Korngold's piano trio, written at the age of 11. You would never suspect that it was written by a young boy, as there is nothing immature about the composition. Today @Dimace posted in reference to Korngold's "Symphony in F-Sharp", and it inspired me to give it a listen tonight: James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony on Delos. (I was further inspired to watch "The Adventures of Robin Hood" with, of course, an Academy Award winning score by Korngold.) "The Sea Hawk", another great piece of film music, leads off this disc. "The Sea Hawk" is a piece of music which, to me, can stand toe to toe with Richard Strauss's "Don Juan"; not an easy thing to do.


----------



## haydnguy

pmsummer said:


> RENAISSANCE OF THE SPIRIT
> _The Music of Orlando di Lasso and His Contemporaries_
> *Di Lasso - Dufay - Dutetre - Clemens non Papa - Rogier - Willaert - Gombert - De Monte - Ciconia - De Févin*
> I Fiamminghi - orchestral ensemble
> Rudolf Werthen - conductor
> Cappella Currende - vocal ensemble
> Erik van Nevel - conductor
> _
> Telarc_


I am sorry for such an elementary question but does the title mean that it is Renaissance type of music?


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today.....


----------



## Joe B

Liza Ferschtman with the PragueSymphony Orchestra performing Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "Violin Concerto":










The performance and recording of this disc are first rate. Liza pours her heart into this, and the orchestra as well.


----------



## 13hm13

You can skip the VC an VS and dive for the:

I. Canzonetta
II. Scherzetto
Performed by Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) and the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jan Latham-Koenig.

The Canzonetta is especially lovely.









WALTON: VIOLIN CONCERTO / VIOLIN SONATA / 2 PIECES (ARR. FOR VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA)


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepherd leading the Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## StrE3ss

Ravel & Debussy: String Quartets


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas 

Andras Schiff


----------



## opus55

Elgar: Cello Concerto










Added to my not-so-small collection last week. First time purchasing a recording of Elgar Cell Concerto.. I don't know how I missed it. The interplay between the cello and orchestra is very satisfying and beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27/

Vestard Shimkus (piano).


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphonies No. 46 in B major_ & _No. 47 in G major_


----------



## opus55

Isang Yun









Then some Bartok piano pieces


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, Aubade.

James Conlon conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Nathan Milstein (violin)

Limited 3 LP release of Nathan Milstein's legendary 1973 recordings of Bach's 6 Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas

• Half-speed mastering by Emil Berliner Studios and 180gm pressings by Optimal.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part two this morning/early afternoon, featuring the majority of his superb _Kammermusik_ series and three of the four _Konzertmusic_ pieces.

_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and bass op.36 no.1 (1924):
_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and bass op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):










_Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):










_Fünf Stücke_ for string orchestra op.44 no.4 from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ [_Educational Music for Instrumental Ensembles_] op.44 (1927):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):










_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):
Concert arrangement of the overture from the comic opera _Neues vom Tage_ [_Today's News_] WoO (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1929-30):


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded Feb. 1977 ....









Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagione Four Seasons ; La Tempesta di Mare; Il Piacere


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Yesterday I listened to Erich Wofgang Korngold's piano trio, written at the age of 11. You would never suspect that it was written by a young boy, as there is nothing immature about the composition. Today @Dimace posted in reference to Korngold's "Symphony in F-Sharp", and it inspired me to give it a listen tonight: James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony on Delos. (I was further inspired to watch "The Adventures of Robin Hood" with, of course, an Academy Award winning score by Korngold.) "The Sea Hawk", another great piece of film music, leads off this disc. "The Sea Hawk" is a piece of music which, to me, can stand toe to toe with Richard Strauss's "Don Juan"; not an easy thing to do.


What a beauty is this? What a beauty I don't have in my collection, thing makes me angry and jealous! A DELOS masterpiece, full with masterpieces! 1000 likes for this one. It will be bought immediately! Thanks, my dearest!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Overtures & Fantasies

Orchestra e Coro Dell' Accademia Di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Have you heard Barbirolli? (My reference recording.)


No I have not, Barbirolli with which orchestra? I like Barbirolli.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana. Martha Argerich. As part of the DG Martha Argerich Collection box. Her performance of this piece is amazing. She really conveys a sense of weightlessness, everything suspended in time and space. I don't know what is supposed to be the narrative of this piece (unlike Carnaval, Papillons etc), but for pure feeling this one is phenomenal. Schumann's music is very amazing. It always hits me really deeply, especially the songs and the piano music. I need to collect more of the songs. The new Matthias Goerne CD with Liederkreis and the Kernerlieder is on my list.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

*"Das Lied von der Erde" and symphony No.4 & 9 are my favorite symphonies*


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra- Simone Young conducting.


----------



## robin4

* Dmitri Shostakovich: The Symphony No. 1 in F minor (Opus 10) *

Gergiev / Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra






*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11, 'The Year 1905' (Proms 2013)*

Thomas Søndergård

BBC National Orchestra of Wales






*Stravinsky - Complete Ballet "L'Oiseau de feu" ( Firebird)*

Diana Vishneva

Kirov Ballet


----------



## canouro

*Poulenc: Oeuvres orchestrales*
Georges Prêtre


----------



## flamencosketches

So many recordings of Mahler's symphonies clock in at right around 79 minutes. For Bernstein's NYPO set, symphonies nos. 6, 7, 8, and 9 are all just about 79 minutes exactly. Is this just coincidentally right around the upper limit of a CD's capacity (or a 2x LP set capacity)? Or are conductors purposely speeding things up a bit to allow a full symphony to fit onto a CD?


----------



## Dimace

When we play the piano (and any instrument) the first things we (must) do is to exercise great authority upon it and show a certain amount of (performance) power to our audience. So, we have Power and Authority, otherwise no interpretation. Some people, somehow irrelevant to the world of music, call these aura or charisma. Maybe we have also certain amounts of these, but we are speaking for music and no for politics, my dear friends. *What shockingly lacks the todays interpreters is the authority.* Power, mainly because of the superior piano technic, we have. Of course an artificial one, but we have some... With the term Power, I don't mean the act of hitting the keys, but through our performance transforming the composer's intensions and our feelings to music. 99% of today interpreters, if they try to play in an old piano, they will certainly face musical annihilation, the moment, they are not capable, with all this technical help provided from the modern pianos, to express properly the music. But it wasn't always like that. Please, listen to this GREAT American Pianist playing the John's Nocturnes and you will immediately understand what I meant with the authority and power, exercised to perfection to serve the musical purpose.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> So many recordings of Mahler's symphonies clock in at right around 79 minutes. For Bernstein's NYPO set, symphonies nos. 6, 7, 8, and 9 are all just about 79 minutes exactly. Is this just coincidentally right around the upper limit of a CD's capacity (or a 2x LP set capacity)? Or are conductors purposely speeding things up a bit to allow a full symphony to fit onto a CD?


You have a point! Read, if you have time, the history of CD making and you will understand why.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> You have a point! Read, if you have time, the history of CD making and you will understand why.


Will do! I hope that record companies aren't screwing with the master tapes, speeding things up just to save a couple bucks... but I wouldn't put it past any of them.

Anyway... this Mahler talk has got me feeling something...









GUSTAV MAHLER: Symphony No.1 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I didn't like Bernstein's account when I first heard it, and now it may be my favorite. Though Kubelik is HARD to top. I'm probably only saying that about Bernstein because I haven't heard Kubelik's in a while. Anyway, every Mahler symphony I listen to is my favorite during the duration that it plays. This one is absolutely beautiful. It's interesting that he would never return to the florid lushness of this first symphony later on in his career (outside of perhaps the 4th, which has a more serious undercurrent of darkness to it).

There is still so much for me to process with his early works alone (symphonies 1-4... I haven't even started on 3 yet... and then the great early Lieder, which I am beginning to appreciate) but yet I am beginning to feel a strong pull toward his later music, none of which I've heard. I may try and give Das Lied von der Erde a shot before the weekend is over. Either that or the 7th symphony, neither of which I have heard in full. Putting off listening to 9 and 10 for at least another couple months. I may have an OCD attitude to Mahler. It's just that I feel like I've come upon something amazing and I need to take my time with his music. Once again, thanks to everyone here for guiding me along the way, as I never thought that I would become a Mahler fan. I used to have the complete wrong idea about his music.


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Music for Lute and Mandolin


----------



## eljr

Robert Black
Philip Glass: The Not-Doings of an Insomniac - Bass Partita and Poetry










Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration31:24
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Minimalism
Recording Location
James L. Dolan Studios of the Steinhardt School of Music - New York University


----------



## eljr

Cecilia Bartoli / Sol Gabetta / Cappella Gabetta
Dolce Duello










Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:16:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 8, 2017 - March 14, 2017
Recording Location
Evangelisch-reformierte Kirchgemeinde, Zürich-Oberstrass, Switzerland


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Maybe not as polished in sound as the Berlin Phil, but this French orchestra is scrappy and gives everything they've got.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120515


*Franz Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1

*Richard Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1
- Horn Concerto No. 2

Philharmonia Orchestra of Bratislava
Dale Clevenger, conductor
Steven Gross, horn

2006


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Rondo in F major, op.14 "Krakowiak". Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic Orchestra. Arrau is my favorite pianist of the moment. His playing has such poetry to it, and weight. This two disc set is excellent, even if I haven't yet come to fully appreciate the two concerti proper.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto pour piano No. 1# & Symphonie No. 5

Cédric Tiberghien piano #
Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France


----------



## canouro

*Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony*
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Leonard Slatkin


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak, Fantasy on Polish Airs, Piano Concerto No. 1 

Kun Woo Paik 
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra / Antoni Wit


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Lied der Waldtaube (from "Gurrelieder")_
_Serenade, Op. 24_
_Ode to Napoleon Bonaparte, Op. 41_

Jessyn Norman
John Shirley-Quirk
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez

Columbia Masterworks 
Vinyl Lp

From the Liner Notes:

RE: _Ode to Napoleon Bonaparte_

Schoenberg noted that, in the poem used for the text of this work, the author, George Gordon Lord Byron, had originally admired Napoleon but here made the conqueror the object of his bitterest scorn. This is reflected by Schoenberg in his music . . .

. . . Although the time of its composition coincides with an era of dictatorships, the _Ode_ treats of dictators not as much as it does of human weakness: Indeed, the Narrator, fascinated by the dictator, himself becomes corrupt and takes on the qualities of the personage condemned by Schoenberg in this work. Peter Eliot Stone


----------



## Joe B

Just got through running around doing some chores, but I don't mind when I'm accompanied by music such as this:


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Faniska" (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Clementi - Piano Sonata, op. 33, No. 1 (Crowe/Decca Eloquence)
Viotti - Violin Concerto #23 (Comentale/Calliope)*


----------



## Malx

Last night and again this afternoon for the Saturday Symphony.
Symphony No 2 from this disc:


----------



## canouro

*Anthology Of Russian Symphony Music - 27 / A. Glazunov, A. Arensky*
The USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov


----------



## Guest

Boris Tchaikovsky, Chamber Symphony










Wonderfully ironic, sometimes absurdist music. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Orchestral Suites 1-4*


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 120526
> 
> 
> View attachment 120527
> 
> 
> *Anthology Of Russian Symphony Music - 27 / A. Glazunov, A. Arensky*
> The USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov


Great composers, great orchestras, great directors, great valuables series! Excellent!


----------



## D Smith

Britten: Violin Concerto. Tasmin Little/Gardner/BBC Philharmonic. I've always thought of Britten's Violin Concerto as one of the masterpieces of the 20th century and this performance doesn't disappoint as Little really digs in to the work and is especially good in the more introspective passages. I also love Frang's recording of this, along with Jansen. Also on the disc is the delightfully tuneful Piano Concerto ably performed by Howard Shelly. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Oboe Concerto
Heinz Holliger
Metamorphosen


----------



## canouro

*Arthur Rubinstein*

_CD 30 / Living Stereo 60 CD Collection Vol. 2_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## pmsummer

MEXICAN BAROQUE
_Responsorio Segundo, Dixit Dominus, Mass in D major_
*Ignacio de Jerusalem*
_Sol-fa de Pedro, Hieremiae Prophete lamentationes, Celebren publiquen_
*Manuel de Zumaya*
Chanticleer
Chanticleer Sinfonia
Joseph Jennings - conductor
_
Teldec - Das Alte Werk_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Viotti: 4 String Quartets*
Viotti String Quartet

*CD #2 From:*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120533


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra (Thus spoke Zarathustra)
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks)
Don Juan
Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier (Dance of the Seven Veils)

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

recorded 1973 and 1974, remastered compilation 1995


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

What makes or breaks this piece for me is the opening segment. It should sound like what you hear when you open a window in a big city. The Chicago Symphony knows what a city should sound like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Divertimento, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Rambler

*Albinoni: Trio Sonatas Op.1* L'Arte Dell 'Arco on Brilliant Classics








The second disc from this two disc set (I listened to the first last night).

This music reminds me of Corelli. Something rather neat and tidy about it.


----------



## Rambler

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian: The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv Produktion








A two CD collection (I'm listening to the first CD) of Cantatas by 'Bachs' earlier than the great JS. My only recordings of any of these composers that includes:
- Johann Michael Bach (1648 -1694)
- George Christoph Bach (1642 -1697)
- Johann Christoph Bach (1642 - 1703)

Music apparently collected and preserved by the great JS. Luckily as it may have disappeared otherwise!

Any one fearing comparatively dull music need not worry. Lively music here, with plenty of feeling.

Excellent performances too, I particularly enjoy the bass singer who has a very expressive and well articulated deep voice.

This is one of my favourite baroque recordings!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross", "On the Annunciiation of the Blessed Virgin", and "Te Deum":


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken* Ensemble Masques directed by Oliver Fortin & Vox Luminis directd by Lionel Meunier on alpha classics














To end this evening's listening a rather lovely disc of Buxtehude. Until I purchased this disc he was missing from my collection, and I am still rather short of his works. I rather feared he would be dry, but certainly not so here. One can understand the young JS Bach's trek to hear him!


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic. Such excellent music!! How did I live without it for so long...


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 5, 6, & 7 Op 10 Nos 1, 2, & 3 - Richard Goode.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra*
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf, Cond. 1965

*CD #56 from:









*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*
Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon, cond. 1974

*CD #7 FROM:









*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_The Sleeping Beauty _(Excerpts)
*Rossini/Respighi*
_The Magic Toy Shop_

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

Sony, Essential Classics
Cassette Tape

From the Liner Notes:

Although in 1877 Tchaikovsky's first ballet, "Swan Lake", had been an artistic fiasco on account of its inadequate choreography, he agreed eleven years later to the suggestion of the General Administrator of the Imperial Theatre in St. Petersburg that he should compose music for a ballet based upon Charles Perrault's fable "La Belle au Bois dormant". Perrault's original work, published in 1697, consisted of two separate episodes. The second of these told how, after the Princess's awakening and marriage to the Prince, she and her children escaped the fate of being devoured by her wicked mother-in-law . . .

The story of the 15-year-old Princess who is cursed by a vengeful fairy and brought back to life after sleeping for a hundred years by a young lover's kiss, is merely coded language for some ancient myths representing death and resurrection, the awakening in Spring of the frozen earth, the transition from child to woman, the dangers of growing up and the redemption of mankind.  Uwe Kraemer (Translation: Gery Bramall)


----------



## flamencosketches

Karol Szymanowski: Symphony No.3, op.27 "Song of the Night". Karol Stryja, Polish State Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Katowice. Picked up this CD for a couple bucks and so far am enjoying it. Never listened to much Szymanowski, certainly none of his orchestral music. This is a dark, nocturnal choral symphony, setting poems of Rumi in Polish translation. Quite good, not exactly what I expected. There is this whole big tradition of Polish music that I'm just barely scratching the surface of. For example, who are the missing links between Chopin and Szymanowski, between Szymanowski and Lutoslawski, Górecki, and Penderecki? I don't know the answers to these questions. Beautiful stuff.

As a tangential question, is anyone here planning on attending the International Chopin Competition next year in Warsaw? I am vaguely considering flying out for it with my girlfriend, who is a pianist and major Chopin fan.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Four Suites for Orchestra_

_Suite No. 1 In C Major	
Suite No. 4 In D Major	
Suite No. 2 In B Minor	
Suite No. 3 In D Major_​
The Philharmonia Orchestra
Under the direction of 
Otto Klemperer

Angel Records, Red Label 
2 Lp Box


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Mozart: Piano Concerto No.17 in G Major, KV 453

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120546


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)
interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow)

Minnesota Orchestra
Eiji Oue, conductor
Jorja Fleezanis, solo violin

1998


----------



## haydnguy

MozartsGhost said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _Four Suites for Orchestra_
> 
> _Suite No. 1 In C Major
> Suite No. 4 In D Major
> Suite No. 2 In B Minor
> Suite No. 3 In D Major_​
> The Philharmonia Orchestra
> Under the direction of
> Otto Klemperer
> 
> Angel Records, Red Label
> 2 Lp Box


Nice! --------my message is too short--------


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120558


*Richard Strauss*

Don Quixote

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor
Ulrich Koch, viola
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

recorded 1975, remastered 2017


----------



## haydnguy

From haydnguy::


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:










*Ugis Praulis - "Missa Rigensis"
Maija Einfelde - "Benedictin"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Angelis suis Deus"
Ugis Praulis - "Laudibus in sanctis"
Vytautas Miskinis - "Pater noster"*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets.

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903/Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475/ Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49 etc

Youri Egorov piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke: Harp Concerto & Symphony No. 3
Elsie Bedleem (harp)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Heribert Beissel (direction).


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: New World Symphony & Smetana: Má Vlast

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120546
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)
> interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow)
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra
> Eiji Oue, conductor
> Jorja Fleezanis, solo violin
> 
> 1998


LOL! This one (I don't now why) reminds me a cover from James Bond's DVD! The satanic Jap Prof. Doctor Matchuhito and his formula of death! Who can stop him and save earth from annihilation? :lol:

*Very nice recording, for which I have no idea (label, conductor etc...) I will search it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 2 - Saarbrucken RSO, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.

I can't remember hearing a more convincing case for this Symphony, the overall line and the internal balances of the various instrumental groups within the orchestra that Skrowaczewski achieves is wonderful.

I often find that many Bruckner performances sound episodic, with overwhelming brass tuttis spoiling the overall flow for example some Solti Chicago recordings - I guess some of the blame may lie with Bruckner himself but Skrowaczewski has an excellent balance to the sound that in my view doesn't underplay the brass but integrates it into the whole.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

*Anne Queffélec*

Le Tombeau De Couperin 
Prélude 
Fugue 
Forlane 
Rigaudon 
Menuet 
Toccata 
Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte 
Menuet Antique 
Miroirs 
Noctuelles 
Oiseaux Tristes 
Une Barque Sur L'Océan 
Alborada Del Gracioso 
La Vallée Des Cloches


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Anita Cerquetti (La Gioconda), Mario Del Monaco (Enzo), Ettore Bastianini (Barnaba), Giulietta Simionato (Laura), Cesare Siepi (Alvise), Franca Sacchi (La Cieca), Giorgio Giorgetti (Zuàne), Athos Cesarini (Isèpo)

Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Gianandrea Gavazzeni.


----------



## Merl

Schumann again. Lovely set. The 3rd is particularlly good.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6

Escher String Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part three this afternoon.

_Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):



Suite from the music for _Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_] (1932):










_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):
_Mathis der Maler_ symphony (1934):










_Der Schwanendreher_ [_The Swan-turner_] - concerto on old folksongs, for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ in memory of King George V for viola and string orchestra (1936):


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No 2 - Saarbrucken RSO, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.
> 
> I can't remember hearing a more convincing case for this Symphony, the overall line and the internal balances of the various instrumental groups within the orchestra that Skrowaczewski achieves is wonderful.
> 
> I often find that many Bruckner performances sound episodic, with overwhelming brass tuttis spoiling the overall flow for example some Solti Chicago recordings - I guess some of the blame may lie with Bruckner himself but Skrowaczewski has an excellent balance to the sound that in my view doesn't underplay the brass but integrates it into the whole.
> 
> View attachment 120563


The second has ''suffered'' many revisions from the composer, who wasn't satisfied mainly with its structure. At the end this effort was for good. The work gained what you mentioned as balance and instrumentality. Stanislaw reads very well the score (this is FFFing difficult, when we are speaking for the Austrian) and brings composer's intentions to his audience. I still believe that Celie and Günter are the best for Bruckner, but many other directors also are making super job with him. For this reason, we must have EVERY Bruckner's recording and circle, to be sure that we won't miss something from his greatness.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## eljr

Cambridge Singers / Aurora Orchestra / John Rutter
Rutter: Visions; Requiem










Release Date October 28, 2016
Duration57:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Concerto
Recording DateJuly 16, 2016 & July 17, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows Church, Gospel Oak, London


----------



## Andolink

*Nicolaus Bruhns* (1665-1697): _Cantatas_ vols. 1 & 2


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 3 - Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Mass No. 3 in E minor" and "Psalm 150":


----------



## eljr

Polyphony / Stephen Layton / Britten Sinfonia
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross










Release Date August 1, 2005
Duration01:08:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Sinfonia Concertante

Vera Soukupová (mezzo-soprano), André Navarra (cello)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## eljr

Kantos Chamber Choir
Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother










Release Date September 21, 2018
Duration01:12:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 12, 2014
Recording Location
Abbey Road Studio 2, London
Angel Studios, London
The Friary, Liverpool
The Hall, Air Lyndhurst, London


----------



## Joe B

Jan Lukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in motets by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## flamencosketches

View attachment 120542


Karol Szymanowski: Symphony No.4, op.60 "Symphonie Concertante". Karol Stryja, Polish State Philharmonic, Katowice. Quite stark contrast to the 3rd symphony, but very good as well. Uses the solo pianist to great effect without ever sounding like a strict piano concerto (not many extended cadenzas, so far anyway). Szymanowski was a fascinating composer. I look forward to diving deeper into his works (after spending some more time with this disc, of course)

Previous listening was Mahler's 6th, Bernstein/NYPO. Devastating, I needed to take a break after that.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 3 Polonaises Op 71 + 6 Polonaises Op posth & Marche funebre in C minor Op 72/2 - Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon in F Major

Sergio Azzolini on bassoon with the Collegium Musicum


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "Perseo" (Rolla/Hungaroton)
J. C. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in F minor (Huguette/Denon)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in D, Hob.XVI:14 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #5 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## robin4

*Leoš Janáček: Sinfonietta*

WDR Sinfonieorchester (2007)

Jukka-Pekka Saraste






*Leoš Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters" *

ChamberFest Cleveland






*Sibelius: Symphonie Nr 6 d Moll op 104 *

Esa Pekka Salonen

Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto a cinque/ Poema autunnale/ Concert all`antica

Rome Symphony Orchestra-Francesco La Vecchia conducting.


----------



## cougarjuno

Some delightful Borodin music -- Symphonies 1 and 3 and two songs


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 54 in G major_


----------



## Guest

Boris Tchaikovsky Sinfonietta for Strings, Etudes for strings and organ.










What a letdown. The Chamber Symphony was wonderful mischievous music. The Sinfonietta is just dull. This will be the first and last Boris Tchaikovsky disc I listen to, I think.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120579


*Richard Wagner*

Der Ring des Nibelungen
The Highlights

Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski, conductor

recorded 1980-1983, compilation 2013


----------



## 13hm13

Poor recording, and not the best performance ... but still worth some attention ...

Mstislav Rostropovich, NSO - Shostakovich Sy 5, DG 410-509-2









I have it on an early 1983 first-generation CD!

Symphonie Nr.5 d-moll op.47 
℗ 1983 Polydor International GmbH, Hamburg. 
Previously released as: 2532 076 (Vinyl) · 3302 076 (Cassette). 
Made in West Germany.


----------



## Dimace

I'm very happy, because in this community I can ''sell'' a little bit of modern music. In Germany I don't have any luck. The members know very well that I listen seldom such music and (this is the truth) I don't like it. But, the truth, is also, that I have some (maybe) thousands of modern music recordings (as a collector I am) and to help some of you, who like this music, is not a crime (or hypocrisy).

This is a very good and quite rare recording with Italian modern masters. *Giorgio Federico Chedini*, * Alfredo Casella* (he died in 1947, so he is not very modern) and* Luigi Dallapiccola.* (he is, generally speaking, very modern and unpredictable)

Here (and again) we have an AS recording, so the value is well known.* Guido, was a fantastic pre War director.* What the FFF is doing here with such a music, I don't know. I left him directing Italian Opera. :lol: These are post War recordings. (Guido died in 1956 or something like this) Feel free to tell me your opinion for the music. I can say nothing for her, because I'm quite irrelevant... (despite that the works in this recording are not super modern).


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.50 in B♭, Op.64, No,3

Quatuor Mosaiques: Erich Höbarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120579
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*
> 
> Der Ring des Nibelungen
> The Highlights
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Marek Janowski, conductor
> 
> recorded 1980-1983, compilation 2013


I don't know a musician to know more music than Marek. In Berliner SO was a joke, if someone didn't know, or he was unsure about a musical Thema: Frag Marek! (very sort and it means, ''ask Marek!'') Marek, this is my opinion, isn't the TOP director with any of the great composers. But, he is with every single one of them, VERY-VERY GOOD. This is FFFFing difficult not to say unique. Today he can conduct Wagner, and tomorrow, without preparation, Kabalewsky! He can direct a small Ansambel and a Choir! Literally everything. He is playing also VERY good piano (he came many times to me, to make tempo or dynamic corrections and he played fluently quite complicated music scores…) and generally speaking is THE conductor, teacher, professor etc. Great respect for this man!


----------



## Andolink

*Francesco Antonio Bonporti* (1672-1749): _Concertini e Serenate, a Violino e Violoncello, o Cembalo_


----------



## 13hm13

A classic recording, on 1992 EMI CD....


----------



## canouro

*Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)*
The Harp Consort, Andrew Lawrence-King


----------



## flamencosketches

13hm13 said:


> A classic recording, on 1992 EMI CD....
> View attachment 120582


Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau conducting? Never knew he dabbled in that art...


----------



## canouro

*Jean Sibelius - Swanwhite Suite, Op.54 / Belshazzar's Feast Suite, Op.51*
The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi ‎


----------



## Malx

Disc 31 from the Boston box is a strange combination of Mozart concertos from this original recording:









Alongside 'Quatrain' and 'A flock descends into the Pentagonal Garden' from this Takemitsu release:


----------



## Faramundo

a day of meditation about the long past generations


----------



## Rambler

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian: The Cantatas*Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv Produktion








I'm listening to the second disc from this excellent 2 disc set.


----------



## pmsummer

LÉONARD DE VINCI: L'HARMONIE DU MONDE
_Composers Contemporary to Leonardo De Vinci_
*Anonymous - Faugues - Varoter - Dalza - Tromboncino - Cara - Senese - Attaingnant - Phalèse - De Vaux - Richafort*
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel: Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi








Not exactly appropriate for summer listening! Quite a range of choral music here, ancient to modern. From William Byrd to Rachmaninov with some Warlock and Howells thrown in (along with many others).

My dose of religious music on a Sunday evening? Well I've not been religious since childhood, when I was subjected to the happy clappy music of evangelical protestant churches. This music is much more appealing to me.


----------



## 13hm13

Probably my fave performance _and_ recording of Dvorak 9... Decca/LA Phil/Mehta, in the 1970s , were a supercharged team...









Dvořák*, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta ‎- Symphony No.9 "From The New World" / Carnival Overture

Recorded May 1975 in Royce Hall, University of California, Los Angeles


----------



## pmsummer

haydnguy said:


> I am sorry for such an elementary question but does the title mean that it is Renaissance type of music?


Not elementary at all... and indeed yes.


----------



## pmsummer

Rambler said:


> *Veni Emmanuel: Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge directed by Graham Ross on harmonia mundi
> View attachment 120591
> 
> 
> Not exactly appropriate for summer listening! Quite a range of choral music here, ancient to modern. From William Byrd to Rachmaninov with some Warlock and Howells thrown in (along with many others).
> 
> My dose of religious music on a Sunday evening? Well I've not been religious since childhood, when I was subjected to the happy clappy music of evangelical protestant churches. This music is much more appealing to me.


Advent is icumen in!


----------



## pmsummer

SUMER IS ICUMEN IN
*Medieval English Songs*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Andre Ernest Modeste Gretry (1741-1813): Sylvain Overture

Stefan Sanderling directing the Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## flamencosketches

Listened to acts 1 and 2 of this phenomenal set:









CLAUDE DEBUSSY: Pelléas et Mélisande. Still have yet to finish it, but now that I own this CD I will get around to listening to the three following acts within a couple of days... an absolutely phenomenal performance. In addition to reigniting my love for Debussy (beyond his piano music, which I never stray too far from), this CD has solidified my admiration for Claudio Abbado. What a conductor! He seriously gets this early modern music. It must be his specialty. There is always so much clarity of texture and line in his recordings of Debussy, as well as Schoenberg, Berg, and (quite famously) Mahler.

Anyway, wanted to take a break from the opera, but still in a Debussy mood, so it has to be this:









CLAUDE DEBUSSY: La Mer. Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Probably my favorite recording of this work, but I haven't heard Martinon, Cluytens, Ansermet etc... need to change that. Martinon's Debussy and Ravel box is very high up on the list of things to get...


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-5* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv Production








Finishing tonight with the first disc from this 8 CD set. Invigorating fast movements with slightly raucous brass enlivening the proceedings. The slower movements poised and delightful. These recordings are about thirty years old. Rather good.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now....









Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F major, op.90. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn *
_6 Erdödy Quartets Op. 76_
_Quartet In G Major Op. 76 No. 1
Quartet In D Minor Op. 76 No. 2
Quartet In C Major Op. 76 No. 3
Quartet In B Flat Major Op. 76 No. 4
Quartet In D Major Op. 76 No. 5
Quartet In E Flat Major Op. 76 No. 6​_
Tátrai Quartet
Vilmos Tátrai 
Mihály Szűcs
György Konrád
Ede Banda​
Hungaroton
3 Lp Box


----------



## flamencosketches

MozartsGhost said:


> *Joseph Haydn *
> _6 Erdödy Quartets Op. 76_
> _Quartet In G Major Op. 76 No. 1
> Quartet In D Minor Op. 76 No. 2
> Quartet In C Major Op. 76 No. 3
> Quartet In B Flat Major Op. 76 No. 4
> Quartet In D Major Op. 76 No. 5
> Quartet In E Flat Major Op. 76 No. 6​_
> Tátrai Quartet
> Vilmos Tátrai
> Mihály Szűcs
> György Konrád
> Ede Banda​
> Hungaroton
> 3 Lp Box


I listened to three of these quartets earlier today while doing laundry. Takács, on Decca. Why are Hungarian quartets always the best with Haydn? It's unfair to the many other quartets out there.

I also love how central Haydn's music is to the repertoire of modern day string quartets. Haydn is to the string quartet what Beethoven is to the symphony orchestra and/or conductor. If you don't have at least a handful of good Haydn quartet recordings under your belt, are you really even a string quartet? The musical richness of these quartets as a body of work proves equal to that of Beethoven's symphonies too. So much discovery. And so much interpretive potential.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Gustav Holst's "The Could Messenger" and "The Hymn of Jesus":


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No.16 in F major, opus 135. This is one of his greatest works. The finale is earth shaking, like the finale of the 9th symphony is supposed to be, using greatly reduced forces. This is Beethoven coming to terms with his whole life, ending what is quite possibly the biggest body of work in all music on an quasi-optimistic note. I am working through Beethoven's quartets so slowly, but there is always a lot to unearth, even in supposedly lighter ones like this one. I haven't even begun to parse op.130 and op.131.

As an aside, I didn't realize that all of the late quartets postdate the 9th symphony until just now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Rückert-Lieder. Christa Ludwig, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Beautiful recordings... What I've heard of Karajan's Mahler is actually surprisingly nicely done. I wouldn't call it "cold" like I have heard others claim... not with Ms. Ludwig's rich, warm voice over it all anyway. I haven't had the nerve to face the Kindertotenlieder yet. Besides, I heard the 6th this morning too... adding those songs on top of it would be overkill :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in works of Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.2

Quartetto di Milano: Thomas Wicky-Borner and Manrico Padovani, violins -- Claudio Pavolini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120599
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Rückert-Lieder. Christa Ludwig, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Beautiful recordings... What I've heard of Karajan's Mahler is actually surprisingly nicely done. I wouldn't call it "cold" like I have heard others claim... not with Ms. Ludwig's rich, warm voice over it all anyway. I haven't had the nerve to face the Kindertotenlieder yet. Besides, I heard the 6th this morning too... adding those songs on top of it would be overkill :lol:


*Our ''kleine'' Christa, became 91 this year.* She is my neighbor. A 100% Berliner, a 100% lady, a 100% top singer, a 100% mythos. In her illustrious carrier she has won EVERY FFFFing possible award. From the German State,from foreign states, from big institutions, major international awards, also included military medals! Unbelievable artist! *Unbelievable!!!!! * For us, the Berliners, is our eternal girl. Our big sister! A symbol of our city and state.


----------



## 13hm13

Pettersson - Symphony No.3 & 15
rec: June 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20/Fantaisie Norvégienne

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Larkenfield

Sublime performances by Friedrich Gulda and Claudio Abbado of Mozart's sublime Piano Concertos 20 & 21:

No. 20: 













No. 21:


----------



## KenOC

Sunday night concert on KUSC: Now playing Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. LA Phil with former music director Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting. A very good performance! This will be available to stream all week at KUSC.org.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

after a busy few weeks am now restoring equiibreum last night and this morning with.....

Brahms-Symphony no. 2 and Haydn Variations performed by Gielen and the SWR Orch.

Symphonies 3 and 4 performed by Berglund and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart.: Cosi Fan Tutte (Sung in English)

Steber, Tucker, Thebom, Peters etc

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra -Frtiz Stiedry.

Recorded 1952.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Violin Concertos*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part four this morning/early afternoon.

_Nobilissima visione_ - dance legend in six scenes (1938):



Violin Concerto (1939):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):



_Symphonische Tänze_ (1937):
Symphony in E-flat (1940):
_Amor and Psyche_ - ballet overture (1943):


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Bourdon

*John Bull*


----------



## flamencosketches

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A major, opus 90, the "Italian". Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. I really love this recording, though if I were to have one comment about it, I'd say that it sounds older than it is.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Bruckner must have really loved Beethoven... surely he placed his own 9th in D minor in tribute? Anyway it's quite good. I believe this is an unedited, unfinished version of the symphony, and I have no desire to hear it any other way.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Kreisleriana Op.16
Novelettes Op.21 - Nos 1&2
Papillons Op.2


----------



## sonance

Baron Scarpia said:


> Boris Tchaikovsky Sinfonietta for Strings, Etudes for strings and organ. [...]
> What a letdown. The Chamber Symphony was wonderful mischievous music. The Sinfonietta is just dull. This will be the first and last Boris Tchaikovsky disc I listen to, I think.


Baron Scarpia - Agreed, the Sinfonietta by Boris Tchaikovsky isn't very interesting, doesn't reach to one's inner self. But may I direct you to his "Sebastopol Symphony" or "The Wind of Siberia"? These are two of his works I'm really fond of.











(And of course I'm interested what you think about the music ...)


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Entre Orient & Occident [violin/Piano works by Komitas, Chausson, Janacek, Hossein, Kamangar, Hersant, Bartok and Debussy]
Virgil Boutellis-Taft, violin; Guillaume Vincent, piano (evidence)


















This is a compilation that will give joy for many more listens. My only caveat is that I would have loved more works pointing to/deriving from the orient. Besides Komitas (Armenia) there are only two very short works by André Hossein (a French composer of Persian and Azerbaijani origin) and Tara Kamangar (an American born pianist and composer [with Iranian roots?]).

The violinist is absolutely amazing. An artist to watch!

Somehow his playing of Janáček's violin sonata got me hooked. My only other recording with this sonata is an old twofer with Josef Suk, Bohumila Jedličková and Michaela Fukacová and I have to admit that the violin sonata didn't make a lasting impression then.










But now I feel I have to remedy that. Listening to various interpreters via YouTube it is the playing by Vadim Repin that really is impressive ... (and to which I listen again just now).


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets

Escher String Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

I enjoyed that Bruckner well enough, but I saw that a 25 minute Adagio was looming on the horizon and couldn't bring myself to face it... so I had to change it up to a completely different 9th.










Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.9 in E-flat major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Writing this symphony was a ballsy move. Especially after the denunciation he'd experienced not terribly long before. I think it's one of his greatest works.

It really showcases the insanity of the times he was living in, quite brilliantly.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Alexander Levine's "Prayers for Mankind":


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Mieczysław Weinberg - Symphony No. 21, Op. 152 "Kaddish"
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, Gidon Kremer, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Kremerata Baltica


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine*
Philippe Herreweghe; Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## millionrainbows

Touch: The Toccata Project. Post-1900 Piano Tocccatas. Volume I: American Composers. Philip Amalong, piano. I heard this on this very thread, and was so impressed by Philip Amalongs's crisp, facile, articulate playing, that I ordered it to be delivered to my house by an agent of the Federal Government.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

(Versions for piano & for orchestra)

Byron Janis (piano)

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120611


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - Overture: The Naiades (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Parry - Symphony #2 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## robin4

Poulenc: Organ Concerto, Piano Concerto, Concert Champetre, Concerto for Two Pianos, Aubade, Les Biches

Maurice Durufle (Artist), Gabriel Tacchino (Artist), Jacques Fevrier (Artist), George Pretre (Artist)


----------



## canouro

*The Glory Of Venice - The Music Of Andrea & Giovanni Gabrieli*
King's College Choir Cambridge, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, Stephen Cleobury ‎


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos.

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4, W. 424/Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)* /Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7/Bachianas Brasileiras No. 9/ Chôros Nr. 10, W. 209: Animé - Lent - Animé - Très peu animé

Renée Fleming*

New World Symphony- Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## robin4

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> (Versions for piano & for orchestra)
> 
> Byron Janis (piano)
> 
> Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


Any good?????????????


----------



## Rogerx

Baron Scarpia said:


> Any good?????????????


Only Ashekenay comes close, this is stunning playing and recorded.
( my two cents)


----------



## robin4

Kyllikki, Op. 41

No. 1. Largamente: Allegro

No. 2. Andantino

No. 3. Commodo


----------



## eljr

Andris Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Under Stalin's Shadow: Shostakovich - Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7; Incidental Music to "King Lear"










Release Date February 22, 2019
Duration02:11:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## eljr

Anton Batagov
Philip Glass: The Hours; Distant Figure










Release Date January 11, 2019
Duration01:05:01
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Stage & Screen
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Movie Themes
Recording DateJanuary, 2018
Recording Location
Forte Piano Recital Hall, Paramus, NJ


----------



## eljr

TheGazzardian said:


> Mieczysław Weinberg - Symphony No. 21, Op. 152 "Kaddish"
> Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, Gidon Kremer, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Kremerata Baltica
> 
> View attachment 120607


Did you love it?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## TheGazzardian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-Flat, K. 595
Vladamir Ashkenazy / Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Handel: Dettingen Te Deum; Zadok the Priest; Organ Concerto No. 14*
Stephen Layton, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Marlow, Trinity College Choir Cambridge


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Only Ashekenay comes close, this is stunning playing and recorded.
> ( my two cents)


Excellent to hear. I'm a big fan of Mercury but have never listened to any of the Janis recordings. Must dig it out and have a listen.


----------



## Joe B

Seiji Ozawa leading Katia and Marielle Labeque and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in Francis Poulenc's "Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra", "Sonata for Piano Duet", "Capriccio", "L'embarquement pour Cythere", "Elegie", and Darius Milhaud's "Scaramouche":


----------



## Guest

Debussy, Jeux, Shui, Singapore Symphony Orchestra










This is a piece which I find to be a challenge - the rapidly shifting moods, I find it hard to stay focused. This is perhaps the best recording I've heard, Shui, who brings out the dynamic contrasts in the music and creates some truly thrilling moments.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120618


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaises

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
Heather Harper (Soprano) - Janet Baker (Mezzo-Soprano)
Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra *

Recording of a live broadcast for the BBC Radio "Third Program" 20th January 1964. Released on the Testament label and paired with Mozart's Symphony No.29 recorded from the same concert.

This is a performance I really enjoy. While this is not my favourite - that honour belongs to Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra on their live house label from 1992 - I would be tempted to rate this a close second. Before I could do that I would need to compare it to his Studio version at first.


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 42 in D major_


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 1 in C minor, version 1866. It starts out marching in like Mahler's Sixth. I wonder...I should check that connection out. Such grandeur, such scope, very large, majestic.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120622


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartet No 9 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

Michael Kibblewhite leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and The London Philharmonic in music by Arthur Bliss:









*Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare
Prayer of Saint Francis Assisi
Morning Heroes*


----------



## TheGazzardian

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Orchestra Suite No. 2 in C, Op. 53 "Suite Caracteristique"


----------



## millionrainbows

I just got through with Bruckner Symphony No. 1...I'm totally drained, both physically and emotionally...I'm gonna jump in the shower, clean myself up, then I'll be back...my back hurts, I've got carpet burns on my knees and elbows, and that's after a 20 minute nap...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - orchestral works part five this evening, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):
_Symphonia Serena_ (1946):



_'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):










_Hérodiade_ - music to a ballet for small orchestra (1944):
Piano Concerto (1945):
_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):


----------



## Colin M

Prokofiev Visions Fugitives (arr. from the original piano, Barshai). Oramo Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra

Now I need to get the solo piano version : ). Really beautiful in composition and playing. 

From a 1903 poem by Konstantin Balmont: I do not know wisdom, that is for others/I merely turn fugitive visions into verse/in each fugitive vision I see worlds/full of the changing rainbows.


----------



## canouro

*Amandine Beyer - Portrait*


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Recorder Concertos 

Erik Bosgraaf
Ensemble Cordevento


----------



## TheGazzardian

Sergei Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D, Op. 19


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> I just got through with Bruckner Symphony No. 1...I'm totally drained, both physically and emotionally...I'm gonna jump in the shower, clean myself up, then I'll be back...my back hurts, I've got carpet burns on my knees and elbows, and that's after a 20 minute nap...


Bruckner is a Symphonie God, but, to be honest with you, his 1st isn't something so special. The Bruckner, for me at least, begins with the 4th. After it is marching steady for the Everest of music. (I hope that I understood what you want to say with your post. If I haven't had, please accept my apologies).


----------



## canouro

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Magnificat, Motet Heilig Ist Gott*
Elizabeth Watts, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Lothar Odinius, Markus Eiche
Rias-Kammerchor, Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## bharbeke

*Shostakovich: Symphonies 5 and 9*
Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

This version of the 5th did not do much for me. The even movements are the most listenable. On the other hand, the 9th sounded very good, and I was left wanting more at the end.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








24/96 FLAC


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES FOR RECORDER
*Henry Purcell*
_A Collection of Ayres for Recorders_
*François Dieupart*
_Six Suites for Recorder_
La Simphonie du Marais
Hugo Reyne - director
_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## StrE3ss

Martinu
Schubert Ensemble


----------



## bharbeke

*Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135*
Capucon, Braley

From time to time, I'm checking out items from the big TC Recommended Recordings list. The Prologue to this one starts out amazing. The rest of the sonata is mundanity mixed with bursts of brilliance. This should please the Debussy fans out there.


----------



## flamencosketches

bharbeke said:


> *Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135*
> Capucon, Braley
> 
> From time to time, I'm checking out items from the big TC Recommended Recordings list. The Prologue to this one starts out amazing. The rest of the sonata is mundanity mixed with bursts of brilliance. This should please the Debussy fans out there.


Where can I find this list?


----------



## 13hm13

A 1991 remaster of an orig. 1983 recording ...








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Collegium Aureum / Franzjosef Maier ‎- Serenade No. 5 KV 204
Label:
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- 77569-2-RV
Format:
CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered 
Country:
US
Released:
08 Mar 1991


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6, some overtures. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Some Beethoven from this favourite set. I love the sound of this orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Hmmm ... which Furioso for Orchestra to choose?

Better performance 1956 Ferenc Fricsay recording (which is in mono):





Or, Naxos 2001 stereo recording (not as good perf. as Fricsay):





I prefer 1956 Ferenc Fricsay !!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120638


*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky*

Night on the Bare Mountain (Rimsky-Korsakov version)
Hopak from Sorochintsy Fair
Golitsïn's Exhile from Khovanschchina
Night on the Bare Mountain (original version)
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Maurice Ravel)

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

2001


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6, some overtures. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Some Beethoven from this favourite set. I love the sound of this orchestra.


I swear that must be the only good photo Barenboim ever took. It's used on several of his album covers.


----------



## D Smith

Varèse: Amériques, Arcana, Déserts & Ionisation. Boulez/Chicago. Boulez has a knack for illuminating scores and he certainly does that here. You feel that you can hear every line and instrument (even though you can't). These are some of the best performances I've heard on disc of these groundbreaking pieces. The orchestra sounds great though the recording can get a bit bright. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:
















Highly recommend. Music, performance, recording....amazing!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120645


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte
Highlights

Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

recorded 2005, reissued 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barbers "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":










edit: Too good to stop after the first track.....letting this play through.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Etude retrouvée/ Études pour piano (12)/ Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit

Joseph Moog (piano).


----------



## 13hm13

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / George Szell
Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C

Despite the gold-plated 20-bit SBM CD technology and the 'Audiophile Classics' moniker, this 1951 recording is NOT good. Still, Szell and CBO are performing top-notch ...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)
.
Miró Quartet


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Merl

After a few days break where ive been playing mostly Baroness' new album (certainly not a CM album) it's back to the familiar.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Late Choral Music

Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Philip Higham (cello).


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Hmmm ... which Furioso for Orchestra to choose?
> 
> Better performance 1956 Ferenc Fricsay recording (which is in mono):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Naxos 2001 stereo recording (not as good perf. as Fricsay):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer 1956 Ferenc Fricsay !!


You MUST have both! They have performed like they were two different, (almost) irrelevant to each other works, which, out a mysterious reason, are based (like Steven King on the movies) on Liebermanns score.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear kind folk at T.C, I party today at a friend event, we were numerous, I drank like a sponge, smoke like Bob marley (since Ganga is legal here since our pothead prime minister said so), eat burgers & hot-dogs, salads, after 6-7 hours partying I was tired , heartache, hangover, but it was well worth it.

I had a hard time comming home since sick but eventually drank some good old Arizona iced tea whit ginseng & honey, took sel ENO and thumbs for accidity and slept like 10 hours waking up at 2.30 am, brought back to life :lol:

I had to party for St-Jean Batiste , national holliday see!

Now Im currently listening to Ars Vetus 3 Lp's box-set called Trouvères on Harmonia Mundi and some RDA release of 1965 LP of once again on Eterna, Minnesang und Spruch-dichtung um 1200-1320 Studio Fruhen Musik (one of my fave, ars vetus LP).

After this Alfonso X El Sabio whit is fameous Cantigua Santa-Maria on Harmonia Mundi. I still have a flux of accidity in my stomacht took two otthers tumbs.

And I guess that it, I were so wasted on alcohol and Ganga I would pay the price afterward the event needless to say, it was fun. I though of not celebrating this year since lack of funds $$$, but my friends ask me to come anyway and were cool.

So that all I had to say, it's almost 5 a.m, Im reccuparing from this event still as we speak but less sick, that about it dear & kind ladie'S & Gentelmens.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and final instalment of Paul Hindemith's orchestral works this morning and early afternoon. The horn concerto is something of an oddity as there is a female speaker in the final movement reciting one of Hindemith's own poems while the solo horn plays after each spoken line making it a kind of call and response device - I'm not convinced that it's a great idea but at least it's novel.

Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):



_Sinfonietta_ in E (1949-50):
Symphony: _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):
_March_ [_über den alten "Schweizerton"_] (1960):



Organ Concerto (1963):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 9-10-11 & 12


----------



## Itullian




----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 6

Dimitri Mitropoulos / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Live recording - Carnegie Hall, New York City, April 10, 1955


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 120648
> 
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No 6
> 
> Dimitri Mitropoulos / New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Live recording - Carnegie Hall, New York City, April 10, 1955


Electrifying live performance(s) from Dimitris. They said that Mahler wasn't his thing. I say: Forgive them Oh! God. They don't know what they are saying! Please allow me to present you the whole story of these recordings in one amazing set (circle) Such a pity that the death found this great man before to record the 2nd. We could had one of the best Resurrections in the history.









I'm listening this one, inserting in the progress the 2nd of Janson's and the 7th of Bernstein (which are missing) to have the absolute Mahler experience.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.3, "A Pastoral Symphony". André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. It seems to my ears that RVW's quintessentially English music is, like so many English words, ultimately derived from the French. I don't know how familiar he was with Debussy, but it sounds like he must have taken his music (and that of his one-time teacher, Ravel) as a starting point. Of course, what he transformed it into is anything but French and is wholly original. But does anyone else hear what I'm describing?


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


I have far more Beethoven than any other composer in my library... I don't know why, I wouldn't call him my favorite by any stretch, and I'm still struggling with many of what are considered his greatest works. This library includes a full traversal of the String Quartets (Colorado SQ) and another almost complete set from a different group (Italiano, the middle and late SQs). I'm pretty well set on these.

Having said all that, I REALLY want to get this Alban Berg Quartett cycle. How do you like it? I'm also interested in the mono Hungarian SQ set on the same label, but leaning more toward this one from the Viennese.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I have far more Beethoven than any other composer in my library... I don't know why, I wouldn't call him my favorite by any stretch, and I'm still struggling with many of what are considered his greatest works. This library includes a full traversal of the String Quartets (Colorado SQ) and another almost complete set from a different group (Italiano, the middle and late SQs). I'm pretty well set on these.
> 
> Having said all that, I REALLY want to get this Alban Berg Quartett cycle. How do you like it? I'm also interested in the mono Hungarian SQ set on the same label, but leaning more toward this one from the Viennese.


It's one of the best.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


This is a real fine one.


----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Skidmore leading Ex Cathedra Consort in motets by Martin Peerson:


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I have far more Beethoven than any other composer in my library... I don't know why, I wouldn't call him my favorite by any stretch, and I'm still struggling with many of what are considered his greatest works. This library includes a full traversal of the String Quartets (Colorado SQ) and another almost complete set from a different group (Italiano, the middle and late SQs). I'm pretty well set on these.
> 
> Having said all that, I REALLY want to get this Alban Berg Quartett cycle. How do you like it? I'm also interested in the mono Hungarian SQ set on the same label, but leaning more toward this one from the Viennese.


There are two complete recordings with the Alban Berg quartet,a studio recording and a live recording available on DVD as well.
These recordings are my first choice and the Quartetto Italiano.
I have the Takacs as well but the two mentioned are my favorites.
Actually it is almost impossible to find a real bad one ,it's all a matter of taste wich you prefer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Instrumental music by the Bach family*

CD 4

Johan Sebastian,Johan Ludwig,Johan Christoph & Heinrich Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A flat major, H31/ Field: Piano Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, H28
Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia- David Haslam.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Jeu de cartes
Orpheus
Agon

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven & Wagner

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> Where can I find this list?


https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

24 Préludes,Op.28
Prélude No.25 Op.45
Prélude No.26 Op.posth
Impromptus No.1 Op.29
No.2 Op.36
No.3 Op.51
No.4 Op.66


----------



## Vasks

_Pieces by Peter ...... on LPs_

*Mennin - Canto (Rudolf/Decca)
Mennin - String Quartet #2 (Kohon/Vox Box)
Mennin- Symphony #5 (Hanson/Mercury)*


----------



## robin4

Paul Hindemith: Symphonia Serena 1946 Symphony "The Harmony of the World" 1951





Paul Hindemith: Symphonic Dances / Ragtime (well-tempered)/ Pittsburgh Symphony


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

A thrilling Eroica to start the morning! KenOC recommended this recording, and now so do I.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre & Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti

Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120653


*Eleanor Beatrice Price*

Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Symphony No. 4 in D minor

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2019


----------



## robin4

*Schostakowitsch: Sinfonie 7 (»Leningrader«) *

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

Marin Alsop


----------



## bharbeke

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor*
Perlman, Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris

This is another from Trout's list. Perlman takes a nice piece and elevates it to something outstanding. If anyone has not heard Itzhak Perlman play, please check him out. He is one of the premier players of our time.


----------



## Rogerx

Carulli: Guitar Concerto in A-: Guitar Concerto in E Minor/Molino: Guitar Concerto in E Minor/ Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261

Pepe Romero (guitar)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields -Iona Brown .


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 1-2-5 & 24


----------



## Dimace

It is some time now, that I want to make a presentation in the memory of *Hans Werner-Henze.* The composer died in 2012.

Henze was young in the WWII. The last year of the war, he was (served) in Wehrmacht. This is NOT something bad. The Wehrmacht was the German Army. In 2009, that was an issue and had happened with many intellectuals, artists, etc. they found a paper which, as they said, was proofing that he was member of the FFFF Nazis.

I reject this categorically! Werner was homosexual and this from the very beginning of his life. He has never hidden his orientation and the reason he wasn't in a Konzentration Lage is his father, who was a powerful NSDAP member, and despite his anger for his son, he protect him and kept him out from big troubles.

*Henze is a political composer.* He is walking and creating beyond the well known musical symbolisms in a way reminds me the Britten. His best works (this is my opinion) are the late ones. After 1990. Best means (for me) something I can understand and (not without my difficulties and thoughts) walk with it. Example Das Floss der Medusa and the El Cimarron. Masterfully given works (also the most famous) but not without pain for the listener. Werner, definitely, isn't one composer to have someone one-two happy music hours. *Requires some research, more Knowledge and, at least but not last, a certain amount of dedication.* Because Werner, his whole life, was very dedicated (and driven) to his ideas and targets.

Like a traditional classical and romantical music listener, I have severe problems with the new music composers. (this is the German term) But some moments, in which I achieve to understand something more of them, I feel great. Like I suddenly know more music. If you try a little with Henze, you will have this feeling. Maybe easier than me. But my impression I have for him is that a whole life isn't enough to explore him. So complicated and deep is his music.









_*if you have this, you have EVERYTHING of Werner. Worths every dollar given._


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> It is some time now, that I want to make a presentation in the memory of *Hans Werner-Henze.* The composer died in 2012.
> 
> Henze was young in the WWII. The last year of the war, he was (served) in Wehrmacht. This is NOT something bad. The Wehrmacht was the German Army. In 2009, that was an issue and had happened with many intellectuals, artists, etc. they found a paper which, as they said, was proofing that he was member of the FFFF Nazis.
> 
> I reject this categorically! Werner was homosexual and this from the very beginning of his life. He has never hidden his orientation and the reason he wasn't in a Konzentration Lage is his father, who was a powerful NSDAP member, and despite his anger for his son, he protect him and kept him out from big troubles.
> 
> *Henze is a political composer.* He is walking and creating beyond the well known musical symbolisms in a way reminds me the Britten. His best works (this is my opinion) are the late ones. After 1990. Best means (for me) something I can understand and (not without my difficulties and thoughts) walk with it. Example Das Floss der Medusa and the El Cimarron. Masterfully given works (also the most famous) but not without pain for the listener. Werner, definitely, isn't one composer to have someone one-two happy music hours. *Requires some research, more Knowledge and, at least but not last, a certain amount of dedication.* Because Werner, his whole life, was very dedicated (and driven) to his ideas and targets.
> 
> Like a traditional classical and romantical music listener, I have severe problems with the new music composers. (this is the German term) But some moments, in which I achieve to understand something more of them, I feel great. Like I suddenly know more music. If you try a little with Henze, you will have this feeling. Maybe easier than me. But my impression I have for him is that a whole life isn't enough to explore him. So complicated and deep is his music.
> 
> View attachment 120654
> 
> 
> _*if you have this, you have EVERYTHING of Werner. Worths every dollar given._


Maybe this one is a new edition with the same content. ( 16 CD's )


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:










*Symphony No. 1 - "Nordic"
Elegy in Memory of Sege Koussevitsky
Symphony No. 2 - "Romantic"*

One of my favorites!


----------



## Guest

d'Albert Piano Concerto No 2, Piers Lane, Alun Francis










A work of some interest. I have the impression that Piers Lane is a bit out of his depth in this music and the orchestral accompaniment is a bit on the tame side. It may be worth getting the Naxos recording for an alternate view.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Piano sonatas 1-2-5 & 24


Arrau is satisfying?


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Maybe this one is a new edition with the same content. ( 16 CD's )


The content can't be very different. In your edition we have 16 CDs. My edition has 14. Maybe is more complete or it has some bonus material.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Sonatine; Valses nobles et sentimentales 

Martha Argerich


----------



## 13hm13

Performance a bit rushed, and the recording not the best LS ... but an enjoyable listen, nevertheless ...








Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral' - Charles Münch (1959)


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Arrau is satisfying?


 Yes very,the two boxes arrived separately this afternoon.I enjoyed his Chopin wich is easely to distinguish from Magaloff,
he is more personal in his approach.
His Beethoven,well...it's to early to say something about that.I have a positive feeling but I have to listen more.
It is very hot at the moment and that makes it difficult to hold one's attention.
The Chopin box is a nice Philips edition and in very good condition and the Beethoven is new from Decca Italy.
I'm happy with it.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Yes very,the two boxes arrived separately this afternoon.I enjoyed his Chopin wich is easely to distinguish from Magaloff,
> he is more personal in his approach.
> His Beethoven,well...it's to early to say something about that.I have a positive feeling but I have to listen more.
> It is very hot at the moment and that makes it difficult to hold one's attention.
> The Chopin box is a nice Philips edition and in very good condition and the Beethoven is new from Decca Italy.
> I'm happy with it.:tiphat:


Good to hear. I particularly enjoy Arrau's recording of the Chopin Ballade No 1, and the Nocturnes.


----------



## pmsummer

DOWLAND
_Consort Music and Songs_
*John Dowland*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## TheGazzardian

Mozart - Requiem
Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## TheGazzardian

Dimace said:


> It is some time now, that I want to make a presentation in the memory of *Hans Werner-Henze.* The composer died in 2012.
> 
> Henze was young in the WWII. The last year of the war, he was (served) in Wehrmacht. This is NOT something bad. The Wehrmacht was the German Army. In 2009, that was an issue and had happened with many intellectuals, artists, etc. they found a paper which, as they said, was proofing that he was member of the FFFF Nazis.
> 
> I reject this categorically! Werner was homosexual and this from the very beginning of his life. He has never hidden his orientation and the reason he wasn't in a Konzentration Lage is his father, who was a powerful NSDAP member, and despite his anger for his son, he protect him and kept him out from big troubles.
> 
> *Henze is a political composer.* He is walking and creating beyond the well known musical symbolisms in a way reminds me the Britten. His best works (this is my opinion) are the late ones. After 1990. Best means (for me) something I can understand and (not without my difficulties and thoughts) walk with it. Example Das Floss der Medusa and the El Cimarron. Masterfully given works (also the most famous) but not without pain for the listener. Werner, definitely, isn't one composer to have someone one-two happy music hours. *Requires some research, more Knowledge and, at least but not last, a certain amount of dedication.* Because Werner, his whole life, was very dedicated (and driven) to his ideas and targets.
> 
> Like a traditional classical and romantical music listener, I have severe problems with the new music composers. (this is the German term) But some moments, in which I achieve to understand something more of them, I feel great. Like I suddenly know more music. If you try a little with Henze, you will have this feeling. Maybe easier than me. But my impression I have for him is that a whole life isn't enough to explore him. So complicated and deep is his music.
> 
> View attachment 120654
> 
> 
> _*if you have this, you have EVERYTHING of Werner. Worths every dollar given._


What work(s) would you recommend sampling to see if he is of interest?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nocturnos de Andalucia by Lorenzo Palomo. Fantastic guitar concerto! Christoph Denoth with London Symph. Orch./Lopez Cobo.


----------



## Merl

13hm13 said:


> Performance a bit rushed, and the recording not the best LS ... but an enjoyable listen, nevertheless ...
> View attachment 120668
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral' - Charles Münch (1959)


I love that one. Its bombastic but boy is it fun.


----------



## Merl

My listening for today. Cracking disc.


----------



## Malx

Olivier Greif, Sonate de Requiem - Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello) & Pascal Amoyel (piano).









Followed by the short but perfectly formed Sonata for solo cello by Ligeti played by Peter Wispelwey.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Paul Hindemith - various piano works part one of two tonight.

(n.b. Paul Hindemith abandoned the use of opus numbers once he'd reached no.50 in 1930)

_Tanzstücke_ - four pieces op.19 (1920):
_1922_ - five pieces op.26 (1921-22):
_Tanz der Holzpuppen_ [_Dance of the Wooden Dolls_] from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO - arr. for piano WoO (orig. and arr. 1922):
_Klaviermusik_ [_Übung in drei Stücken_] - three pieces from op.37 (1924-26):



Piano Sonata no.1 [_Der Main_] in A (1936):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G (1936):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat (1936):


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Dimace

TheGazzardian said:


> What work(s) would you recommend sampling to see if he is of interest?


The two I mentioned in my post and his two last symphonies. Also, some of his minor works are interesting, because (for me) are easy to be listened.


----------



## Malx

John Casken, Cello Concerto - Heinrich Schiff, Cello/Director with the Northern Sinfonia.

At 20 mins long I suppose this can be described as a cd single.


----------



## StrE3ss

Ries: Septet & Octet
Linos Ensemble


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone, tonight I'm resting, I'm tired, I did buziness this morning I sold a bunch of CD's not of any interest to me and made 40 bucks, whit this money I purchased ciggies, two stout beers one for me one for my father.

Suprise surprise, the record store had goodies I wanted, on NON-SUCH, Adrian Willaert - motets, very nice offering it cost me 4.99, no stupid shipping & tax that were outrageous on eBay and Amazon (yeah!!!), also two LP's on the label MUSIK UND IHRE ZEIT, Carmina Burana vol 1 (I already had vol 2) and a great surprise Cicona, Dunstable, Brasart, the LP is called Geistliche Musik-Religious Music circa 1400.

I hope you guys done great purchase or discovery, Im a fan of Willaert and wanted this LP but ebay rate were like 17-28$ for shipping (no way Jose!).

That what im currently listening, goodnight everyone, take care. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Susanna Phillips, Sheyang, and Brian Zeger performing Schubert songs and duets:


----------



## opus55

Haydn Cello Concertos


----------



## KenOC

Falla, Concerto for Harpsichord and Chamber Ensemble. Not very well known, but well worth knowing.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Falla, Concerto for Harpsichord and Chamber Ensemble. Not very well known, but well worth knowing.


Hmm, that IS interesting. I've never seen that recording, and by Boulez!


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Hmm, that IS interesting. I've never seen that recording, and by Boulez!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works*

This is for someone who knows the Satie canon already and needs their ears perked up. She is quirky, interventionist at times (one reviewer called them artificial pauses) but also can become somber/spiritual/however you want to call it.


----------



## StrE3ss

The 1690 "Tuscan" Stradivari
Fabio Biondi


----------



## D Smith

Had a Szell of a day.

Schumann: Symphony No. 3










Dvorak: Symphony No. 7










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5










Brahms: Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Hiawatha

Mr Picforth - In Nomine:


----------



## Hiawatha

Roy Harris - Symphony No 3:


----------



## Hiawatha

Henriette Renie - Legende D'après Les Elfés De Leconte De Lisle:


----------



## Hiawatha

Alexander Tcherepnin - Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 78, "Fantaisie" (1/4):


----------



## Hiawatha

Henry Purcell - Since from my dear Astrea's Sight:


----------



## Hiawatha

Andrzej Panufnik - Katyń Epitaph:


----------



## ECraigR

Mitsuko Uchida’s renditions of Schubert, Decca of course.


----------



## Guest

ECraigR said:


> Mitsuko Uchida's renditions of Schubert, Decca of course.


Not "of course." When I got them they were on Philips


----------



## StrE3ss

Poulenc: Violin Sonata / Clarinet Sonata / Cello Sonata


----------



## Forsooth

Bourdon said:


> *Instrumental music by the Bach family*
> 
> CD 4
> 
> Johan Sebastian,Johan Ludwig,Johan Christoph & Heinrich Bach


How do you like this set? It seems interesting... How is the sound quality? :tiphat: Thanks!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Alexander Scriabin*
_The Poem Of Ecstasy (Le Poeme D'Extase) Op. 54_

*Fikret Dzhamil Amirov*
_Azerbaijan Mugam (Kyurdi Ovshari)_

The Houston Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski conducting

Everest Stereo Lp
1959

From the Liner Notes:

In his biography of the composer, A. Eaglefield Hull writes of _The Poem of Ecstasy_, "The basic idea of this, the fourth chief orchestral work of Scriabin, is the Ecstasy of untrammelled action, the Joy in Creative Activity." Basing his comments upon the composer's own annotations in the score, he assigns to the Prologue "human striving after the ideal" and "the Ego theme gradually realizing itself." The principal theme of the main section he associates with "the soaring flight of the spirit;" the second, a violin solo, with "Human Love," and the third, an important passage for solo trumpet, with "the Will to rise up." The trumpet subject becomes broader, and assumes great majesty, until it finally unrolls itself in a rugged and diatonic Epilogue of immense power and triumphant grandeur."

"But Scriabin, is the champion of absolute music - music pure and simple - read what you like into it."


----------



## flamencosketches

Current:










Claude Debussy: Nocturnes. Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Haitink's Debussy is DAMN good. He might be the best non-French conductor of Debussy for all I know. I began the day with some Erik Satie, but otherwise it's been all German and Austrian music today, Schumann, Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Mahler (& I guess there was a bit of Vaughan Williams too). It's only fitting that I end the day with some more French music 



Baron Scarpia said:


> Not "of course." When I got them they were on Philips


Ms. Uchida's Schubert is really good! She may not have been born there, but Mitsuko is a Viennese to the bone. She has such an idiomatic touch with the music, from Mozart to Schubert to Schoenberg. She belongs to the same very subtle school of pianism as Alfred Brendel, IMO. I would love to meet her. I'd recommend to any fan of hers to watch her interviews, they are amazingly entertaining and insightful.

She is one of the artists I most strongly associate with Philips, alongside Alfred Brendel and Neville Marriner,


----------



## senza sordino

Yes more Russian music for me, part nine.

Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio espagnol, The Flight of the Bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, The Tale of the Tsar Saltan Suite, Symphony no 2 'Antar', The Cockerel Suite. Nice double cd.









Prokofiev Cinderella, Glazunov The Seasons









Shostakovich Jazz Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto no 1









Shostakovich Symphonies 2 & 15. 









Symphonies 3&7. Terrific cd, wonderful music and performance


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 4 in F minor_
_Serenade to Music*_

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting

Columbia Masterworks 
Vinyl Lp
* Serenade to Music (Words by Shakespeare)
Recorded live at the concert marking the opening of the Lincoln Center for the
Performing Arts, September 23, 1962.

From the Liner Notes:

Ralph Vaughan William's Fourth Symphony surprised and shocked nearly everyone in the audience that heard it for the first time in 1935. No wonder. His preceding three symphonies had set up a pattern of expectation that the 63-year-old composer chose to shatter with uncharacteristic violence . . . Adjectives applied to this work often run to "harsh," mocking," "relentless," "tough-minded," variety. Indeed, many commentators (especially English) give the impression that listening to this symphony is an unpleasant experience, rather than the exhilarating and bracing one it actually is. David Johnson


----------



## StrE3ss

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
1969-06-23
Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 59 Nos 2 and 3










Fresh ears after a nap:lol:


----------



## Dimace

MozartsGhost said:


> *Alexander Scriabin*
> _The Poem Of Ecstasy (Le Poeme D'Extase) Op. 54_
> 
> *Fikret Dzhamil Amirov*
> _Azerbaijan Mugam (Kyurdi Ovshari)_
> 
> The Houston Symphony Orchestra
> Leopold Stokowski conducting
> 
> Everest Stereo Lp
> 1959
> 
> From the Liner Notes:
> 
> In his biography of the composer, A. Eaglefield Hull writes of _The Poem of Ecstasy_, "The basic idea of this, the fourth chief orchestral work of Scriabin, is the Ecstasy of untrammelled action, the Joy in Creative Activity." Basing his comments upon the composer's own annotations in the score, he assigns to the Prologue "human striving after the ideal" and "the Ego theme gradually realizing itself." The principal theme of the main section he associates with "the soaring flight of the spirit;" the second, a violin solo, with "Human Love," and the third, an important passage for solo trumpet, with "the Will to rise up." The trumpet subject becomes broader, and assumes great majesty, until it finally unrolls itself in a rugged and diatonic Epilogue of immense power and triumphant grandeur."
> 
> "But Scriabin, is the champion of absolute music - music pure and simple - read what you like into it."


As someone who is studying Alexander, I categorically don't agree with any ideals, noble intentions or higher spirituality of the composer. My idol and icon was a completely insane man, who was driven from his hyper sexistic instinct and his search for all possible love alternatives, with a schizophrenic dedication. Through love and sex the liberation from the tyranny of ethics and from his most tragical destiny, which follows him until his last breath. I say only this: the Lord took from us early, someone who could be twice the composer Beethoven was. Scriabin is the Einstein of music.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Rattle leading the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "Apollo" and "The Rite of Spring":


----------



## haydnguy

EDIT: Absolutely gorgeous album.


----------



## opus55

Paul Creston (1906-1985): Symphony No. 3 Op.48
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine|Theodore Kuchar


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione/ Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65/ Debussy: Cello Sonata/ Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Symphony No.46 in B Major

Sir Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Jadassohn & Draeseke

Markus Becker (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling.


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Piano Quintets

Konstanze Eickhorst

Linos Ensemble.


----------



## jim prideaux

Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.

Sibelius-3rd and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Leopold Kozeluch

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Kathleen Battle, Luciano Pavarotti, Leo Nucci, Enzo Dara & Dawn Upshaw

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Bourdon

Forsooth said:


> How do you like this set? It seems interesting... How is the sound quality? :tiphat: Thanks!


The set is very fine with some really beautiful music,the recordings are excellent.


----------



## Larkenfield

[Repost] Sviatoslav Richter at his best in excellent recorded sound:






It's as if the piano disappears while he's playing. If Hadyn sounds too simple he's being played wrong. He was a man of astonishing invention and creativity. The classical style at its best is modern and streamlined, delightful, elegant, written with great clarity, beautiful in balance, proportion, refinement and taste. The music is free of self-indulgence and not burdened with emotional excesses, skillful in structure and harmony. Richter is sheer perfection and has enormous insight into Haydn.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 2

Pianosonatas 3-4 & 19


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've been meaning to buy that box set. One of these days.

Currently listening:










Erik Satie: Trois Sarabandes. Reinbert de Leeuw. I can't believe how good the sound is... the music is beautiful. Mr. de Leeuw's playing is entrancing. He adds so much depth to these pieces. A lot of open space.


----------



## chill782002

I'm in the mood for some fortepiano music this morning, so I think that these two CDs will do nicely. Genuine historic fortepianos mind, not modern reproductions. Like speakers, the sound improves with age. :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Arthur Honegger
Rugby
Symphony No. 2 in D
Mouvement Symphonique No. 3
Monopartita
Pastorale d'été
Pacific 231

Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich
David Zinman
Decca 455 352-2 (1999)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various piano works part two of two, plus the three organ sonatas.

_(8) Walzer_ [_'Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald'_] for piano duet op.6 (1916):
_Rag Time_ [_Woltemperiert_] for piano duet WoO (1921): 
Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ for orchestra - arr. for piano duet (orig. and arr. 1933-34):
Sonata for piano duet (1938):
Sonata for two pianos (1942):



Organ Sonata no.1 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.2 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.3 (1940):










_Kleine Klaviermusik - Leichte Fünftonstücke_ op.45 no.4 from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und Musikfreunde_ [_Music to Sing and Play for Amateurs and Music-Lovers_] op.45 (1928-29):
_Ludus Tonalis_ [_Tonal Games_] - prelude, twelve fugues, eleven interludes and postlude (1942):


----------



## Hiawatha

George F. McKay - Evocation Symphony - 'Symphony for Seattle:


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

*I have to admit that I have paid little attention to Claudio Arrau.
His Chopin is beautiful and his Beethoven feels a bit strange, but I hear beautiful expressions that give a different view of the work, I have to give it some time.

For now the second CD from this set filled with Waltzes.
*


----------



## 13hm13

The legendary 1965 Melodiya recording/performance of Honegger 3 ...











> Honegger's Third Symphony was recorded live on February 28, 1965 by Mravinsky and his Leningrad Philharmonic, and it is still today one of the greatest versions documented on disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Chopin*
> 
> *I have to admit that I have paid little attention to Claudio Arrau.
> His Chopin is beautiful and his Beethoven feels a bit strange, but I hear beautiful expressions that give a different view of the work, I have to give it some time.
> 
> For now the second CD from this set filled with Waltzes.
> *


"paid little attention"

Yet you have these two huge box sets of his playing


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
and Chorus, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Hiawatha

Howard Hanson - Fantasy Variations on a Theme of Youth:


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> "paid little attention"
> 
> Yet you have these two huge box sets of his playing


*Yes, I'm hurrying to fill this awful gap, I'm still waiting for his Brahms and the Chopin piano concertos*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Yes, I'm hurrying to fill this awful gap, I'm still waiting for his Brahms and the Chopin piano concertos*


I have his Chopin concertos on a Philips 2CD with Inbal and the London PO. Really good. My favorite version of these concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I have his Chopin concertos on a Philips 2CD with Inbal and the London PO. Really good. My favorite version of these concertos.


With a bit of luck I have the Chopin concertos tomorrow,Couldn't resist purchasing this set.Now I have to be quiet for a while.


----------



## Biwa

Giulio Caccini: Nuove Musiche
Alessandro Piccinini: works for theorbo

Fred Jacobs (theorbo)
Johannette Zomer (soprano)


----------



## eljr

Hannu Lintu / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Kaija Saariaho: True Fire; Trans; Ciel d'hiver










Release Date May 10, 2019
Duration01:00:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateFebruary, 2017
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------



## eljr

Amarcord
Tenebrae










Release Date December 29, 2017
Duration01:19:24
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording Date2016 & 2017
Recording Location
Dom St. Marien zu Wurzen


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> With a bit of luck I have the Chopin concertos tomorrow,Couldn't resist purchasing this set.Now I have to be quiet for a while.


Enjoy all that. Just to sap your wallet a little bit more, I have to throw in a recommendation for Arrau's Schumann. He has an excellent CD on Philips with Carnaval, Kinderszenen and Waldszenen, and another one with the piano concerto (along with Grieg's concerto in the same key, a popular pairing, though I have yet to hear the Grieg). His Debussy is also great! Arrau was an awesome player, a true poète du piano of massive stature. I'm just now discovering him myself.

Current listening:


----------



## eljr

deprofundis said:


> Hello everyone, tonight I'm resting, I'm tired, I did buziness this morning I sold a bunch of CD's not of any interest to me and made 40 bucks, whit this money I purchased ciggies, two stout beers one for me one for my father.
> 
> Suprise surprise, the record store had goodies I wanted, on NON-SUCH, Adrian Willaert - motets, very nice offering it cost me 4.99, no stupid shipping & tax that were outrageous on eBay and Amazon (yeah!!!), also two LP's on the label MUSIK UND IHRE ZEIT, Carmina Burana vol 1 (I already had vol 2) and a great surprise Cicona, Dunstable, Brasart, the LP is called Geistliche Musik-Religious Music circa 1400.
> 
> I hope you guys done great purchase or discovery, Im a fan of Willaert and wanted this LP but ebay rate were like 17-28$ for shipping (no way Jose!).
> 
> That what im currently listening, goodnight everyone, take care. :tiphat:


I don't like when one sells part of a collection but I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## eljr

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
> Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
> 
> A thrilling Eroica to start the morning! KenOC recommended this recording, and now so do I.


I too listened to this yesterday as I rested.... I feel promptly asleep. 

I will need to re-listen in a more alert state.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:
> 
> View attachment 120643
> 
> View attachment 120644
> 
> 
> Highly recommend. Music, performance, recording....amazing!


I placed it in my queue.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Works for piano and orchestra

Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra/ Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments/ Movements for Piano & Orchestra/ Petrushka
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120645
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Die Zauberflöte
> Highlights
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Choir
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado, conductor
> 
> recorded 2005, reissued 2014


I have found most these "Virtuoso" releases to be very inspiring!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 120633
> 
> 24/96 FLAC


an undervalued recording here at TC


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 120645
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Die Zauberflöte
> Highlights
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Choir
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado, conductor
> 
> recorded 2005, reissued 2014


This sounds like a great pairing of conductor, orchestra, and work. I wonder if Abbado has recorded Figaro with the same group. I don't have a Figaro in my library (indeed haven't heard the whole thing!)


----------



## Itullian

I love it when you can tell that the guy conducting Mozart really loves him.
And Walter does.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arrau is "the thinking man's virtuoso." He never let his virtuosity control his insight.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> I love it when you can tell that the guy conducting Mozart really loves him.
> And Walter does.


Indeed a great CD despite the rough sound. My favorite 25th and 29th.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> This sounds like a great pairing of conductor, orchestra, and work. I wonder if Abbado has recorded Figaro with the same group. I don't have a Figaro in my library (indeed haven't heard the whole thing!)


Only this one:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7995475--mozart-le-nozze-di-figaro-k492


----------



## eljr

Jan Lisiecki
Chopin: Études










Release Date April 19, 2013
Duration01:00:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard


----------



## millionrainbows

With Arrau, I get a very strong sense of "security" which really puts me at ease.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets.

Nevermind performing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120732


*Sir Hamilton Harty*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
The Children of Lir
Variations on a Dublin Air
The Londonderry Air
Ode to a Nightingale
A Comedy Overture
An Irish Symphony
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor
Heather Harper, soprano
Ralph Holmes, violin
Malcom Binns, piano

recordings 1979-1983, compilation 1996, digital remastering 2004


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*


----------



## robin4

Walt Whitman's poem "When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd" was his elegy on the death of Abraham Lincoln.

Hindemith's setting, subtitled "A Requiem for Those We Love," dates from 1946.

It was conceived as a tribute to FDR and the Americans who fought and died in World War II and perhaps also as a lament for the destruction of German culture.

_When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

BY WALT WHITMAN

When lilacs last in the dooryard bloom'd, 
And the great star early droop'd in the western sky in the night, 
I mourn'd, and yet shall mourn with ever-returning spring.

Ever-returning spring, trinity sure to me you bring, 
Lilac blooming perennial and drooping star in the west, 
And thought of him I love.

In the swamp in secluded recesses, 
A shy and hidden bird is warbling a song.

Yet each to keep and all, retrievements out of the night, 
The song, the wondrous chant of the gray-brown bird, 
And the tallying chant, the echo arous'd in my soul, 
With the lustrous and drooping star with the countenance full of woe, 
With the holders holding my hand nearing the call of the bird, 
Comrades mine and I in the midst, and their memory ever to keep, for the dead I loved so well, 
For the sweetest, wisest soul of all my days and lands-and this for his dear sake, 
Lilac and star and bird twined with the chant of my soul, 
There in the fragrant pines and the cedars dusk and dim.

_


----------



## flamencosketches

robin4 said:


> Walt Whitman's poem "When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd" was his elegy on the death of Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> Hindemith's setting, subtitled "A Requiem for Those We Love," dates from 1946.
> 
> It was conceived as a tribute to FDR and the Americans who fought and died in World War II and perhaps also as a lament for the destruction of German culture.
> 
> _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
> 
> BY WALT WHITMAN
> 
> When lilacs last in the dooryard bloom'd,
> And the great star early droop'd in the western sky in the night,
> I mourn'd, and yet shall mourn with ever-returning spring.
> 
> Ever-returning spring, trinity sure to me you bring,
> Lilac blooming perennial and drooping star in the west,
> And thought of him I love.
> 
> In the swamp in secluded recesses,
> A shy and hidden bird is warbling a song.
> 
> Yet each to keep and all, retrievements out of the night,
> The song, the wondrous chant of the gray-brown bird,
> And the tallying chant, the echo arous'd in my soul,
> With the lustrous and drooping star with the countenance full of woe,
> With the holders holding my hand nearing the call of the bird,
> Comrades mine and I in the midst, and their memory ever to keep, for the dead I loved so well,
> For the sweetest, wisest soul of all my days and lands-and this for his dear sake,
> Lilac and star and bird twined with the chant of my soul,
> There in the fragrant pines and the cedars dusk and dim.
> 
> _


My city's orchestra + their onetime music director who originally commissioned the work.  An excellent performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wolf*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra- Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony no.2 op.27*

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest

conductor: Eivind Gullberg Jensen


----------



## eljr

Myung-Whun Chung / Staatskapelle Dresden
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 Es-dur op. 55 "Eroica"










Release Date
June 14, 2019
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Complete Solo Works for Solo Piano. Valentina Lisitsa (with Alexi Kuznetsoff on 4 hand works). I took my time listening to this comprehensive set (10 CDs worth) and can give it a mostly unqualified recommendation. Included is pretty much everything that Tchaikovsky wrote for the solo piano, including works with no opus number, which is commendable in itself. Lisitsa plays with her usual technical brilliance. Her direct approach combined with insight and appreciation of the musical line works extremely well most of the time, though she occasionally can get too indulgent with tempo. Standouts for me were the two sonatas, The Seasons, Children's Album, 50 Russian Songs and some of the earlier works like the Romance Op. 5. Of less interest were the orchestral transcriptions like the Nutcracker (Tchaikovsky's own transcription) though I kind of liked the Marche Slave. Lisitsa uses a Bosendorfer which has a somewhat crisp sound and bright treble. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_Nicolai niceties .... on vinyl_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture (Ormandy/Columbia)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony #2 (Gould/RCA)*


----------



## deprofundis

Good morning! everyone, I'm currently listening to a fabulous album I had ordered last month, on RICERCARE label.

The enigmatic figure that is : Johannes De Lymburgia- Gaude de Felix Padua- performed by Le Miroir de musique conducted by Batiste Romain, this is most definitely an ars subtilior composer one of the last, that border timeline of early Renaissance, this is incredible, lovely motets done state of the art & it is top notch.

Have a nice day, sooner are later I will pick up Josquin -adieu mes amours- a collection of Josquin French Chanson, that seem wonderful to my ears and another cd called Imaginario whit madrigals of Flemish master and Spanish too.
Have a nice warm sunny day, if you live in my city Montréal chances are, there two places you want to be, inside whit climatization or in a swimming pool, since it's almost 30 degrees and humidex is high today, oh well that it, take good care, and enjoy the music. Deprofundis salute is friends, followers, friendly wanderers, ancient lore aficionados, thanks for reading this post I hope it will spark interest from you dear ladie's and gentelmens. :tiphat: take good care!!!


----------



## robin4

Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Sonata No 2, Op 61

Tatiana Nikolayeva (piano)


----------



## agoukass

Delius: Violin Sonatas 

Yehudi Menuhin
Eric Fenby


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - two discs of _a cappella_ choral works.

Hindemith is a prime example of being a genuine all-rounder of a composer - he appeared to be at home with every classical category. Like Max Reger from a generation before him he was also something of a workaholic - I've worked out that if all of Hindemith's surviving works were recorded it would amount to little shy of sixty discs all told, which is a huge output bearing in mind he had, like Reger, the responsibilities of a full-time academic career for most of his life.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ op.33 [Texts: Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/Spervogel/Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar/anon.] (1923):
_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ [Text: Walt Whitman, trans. Johannes Schlaf] (1929):
_Über das Frühjahr_ [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Du mußt dir alles geben_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod ("Er erschreckte uns, unser Retter")_ [Text: Friedrich Klopstock] (1931):
_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ [Text: anon.] (1939): 
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [Texts: anon/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
_Erster Schnee ("Wie nun alles stirbt und endet")_ [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
_Der Galgenritt _- known in English as _The Demon of the Gibbet_ [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962










_(12) Madrigals_ [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ (1963):


----------



## millionrainbows

Robin4, I'll see your Hindemith Lilacs, and raise you a Sessions.


----------



## Colin M

Clara Schumann and Robert Schumann Wenn ich ein voglein war. Pregardien (tenor) Piau(soprano) Le Sage (piano)

Two very different but magnificent takes on the same German folk song by a couple joined at the hip through their love for one another. I love the spoken/sung word, voglein. It embodies the image which in English takes two words, little bird...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

@starthrower, I wonder if "percussion orchestra" refers to Lou Harrison's "American Gamelon," which was his re-creation of a Javanese gamelon ensemble?

Wow, a new version of "Ameriques," too. I think Tilson Thomas continues to do a great service for American composers. I'll have to get this one.

Now: Claudio Arrau in Liszt's B minor sonata. He really makes this music comprehensible and meaningful, without the usual distraction of virtuosic excess. It feels so "solid" as well. A good lesson in "restraint" so to speak.


----------



## eljr

D Smith said:


> Tchaikovsky: Complete Solo Works for Solo Piano. Valentina Lisitsa (with Alexi Kuznetsoff on 4 hand works). I took my time listening to this comprehensive set (10 CDs worth) and can give it a mostly unqualified recommendation. Included is pretty much everything that Tchaikovsky wrote for the solo piano, including works with no opus number, which is commendable in itself. Lisitsa plays with her usual technical brilliance. Her direct approach combined with insight and appreciation of the musical line works extremely well most of the time, though she occasionally can get too indulgent with tempo. Standouts for me were the two sonatas, The Seasons, Children's Album, 50 Russian Songs and some of the earlier works like the Romance Op. 5. Of less interest were the orchestral transcriptions like the Nutcracker (Tchaikovsky's own transcription) though I kind of liked the Marche Slave. Lisitsa uses a Bosendorfer which has a somewhat crisp sound and bright treble. Highly recommended.


This post reminds me, I need to get back to this. I have listened to several discs, a couple times but still have not got through it in entirety.

Indeed, most enjoyable!


----------



## starthrower

I have to admit I'm listening to this album on YouTube. It's spread around but can be tracked down on this page. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=american+mavericks+tilson+thomas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa
Tchaikovsky: The Complete Solo Piano Works










Release Date March 22, 2019
Duration11:05:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard

CD 8


----------



## Guest

After listening to the Piers Lane recording of d'Albert's Piano Concerto No 2 I had the sense that something was left on the table and last night listened to the recording of the same piece released by Naxos.










Also a satisfying performance, but after revisiting the Lane recording I felt that Lane's performance was the more assured and focused of the two.










I remained in a mood for piano concerto and revisited the Coombs recording of the Massenet Piano concerto.










Certainly an impressive performance. The work, I feel, starts out rather prosaic, going down the line or 19th century heroic piano concerto gestures. The slow movement and finale (based on Slavic themes) was more generally satisfying, musically.


----------



## D Smith

Finzi: Cello Concerto, Eclogue, Grand Fantasia. Tim Hugh, Peter Donohoe. Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia. A really fine performance and well recorded. Both Hugh and Donohoe are excellent soloists.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Finzi: Cello Concerto, Eclogue, Grand Fantasia. Tim Hugh, Peter Donohoe. Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia. A really fine performance and well recorded. Both Hugh and Donohoe are excellent soloists.


Love those works, although I have not heard those recordings in particular. I wish Finzi would have found more time to compose orchestral music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert & Schumann*

Piano sonata No.13 D644
Wanderer Fantasia D 760
Fantasy in C Op.17


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYAL
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening:

1. I've really liked Diego Fasolis & I Barocchisti's hybrid SACD performance of Handel's "Ode to St. Cecilia's Day"--it's more spunky than Pinnock's version: https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Cecil...andel+ode&qid=1561575574&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr0. This, and Minkowski's Ode are now my two benchmarks for this masterpiece by Handel, a position that was formerly held by Pinnock & The English Concert for many years. Great sound, too.






2. Bach Cantatas BWV 4, 106, 9, & 181--from Montreal Baroque, led by Eric Milnes. Another terrific disc in this superbly well done, ultra-consistent series. Eric Milnes is one of the great Bach conductors, IMO: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantata...tes+bach+milnes&qid=1561575933&s=music&sr=1-3

3. Beethoven String Quartets--op.18/4 and op.59/3, performed on period instruments by the Schuppanzigh-Quartett, with violinist Anton Steck. This may be the finest recording of the op. 18/4 quartet I've ever heard: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...+schu ppanzigh&qid=1561576014&s=music&sr=1-1






4. Guillaume Dufay: The Masses for 1453, performed by Cantica Symphonia, led by Giuseppe Maletto: https://www.amazon.com/Guillaume-Du...s=dufay+maletto&qid=1561576222&s=music&sr=1-1. I actually meant to grab Maletto's CD of masses by Antoine Busnois for the car, but inadvertently picked up this one instead, as they have similar looking covers. When I put it on, I became so stuck by how close Busnois's mass sounded to Dufay's Missa "Se la face ay pale"--it must be a parody mass on the same song, I guessed--'He's as great as Dufay'!, I thought, 'I've misjudged Busnois all these years'.  Then, upon taking a closer look at the CD cover, I noticed that it actually was Dufay's Missa "Se la face ay pale" I was listening to. Oh well, never mind. Excellent performances though, instruments included: 




Next up, the CD that I had intended to listen to yesterday, Antoine Busnois's Missa "L'Homme Armé": https://www.amazon.com/Busnois-LHom...busnois+maletto&qid=1561576510&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral music by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Malx

An evening of 18th century music:

John Blow, Venus & Adonis - Soloists etc, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Rene Jacobs.
Hadn't given this disc an airing in a very a long time - nice.









J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos 4 & 5 - English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.
For me this is one of the very best sets of Brandenburgs.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Schubert & Schumann*
> 
> Piano sonata No.13 D644
> Wanderer Fantasia D 760
> Fantasy in C Op.17


Those were the recordings (Fantasy in C, and Papillons) that convinced me I didn't like Schumann. Then I found Kempff and Pollini. :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: String Quartets Op.77, Nos.1 & 2
The Aeolian String Quartet*

I started listening to selections from this set sometime ago before getting sidetracked and never returning until now.

Time to remedy this. The two String Quartets from this Opus are new to me but so far sound phenomenal. The Aeolian Quartet's performance is superb, this set is outstanding.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Franz Joseph Haydn: String Quartets Op.77, Nos.1 & 2
> The Aeolian String Quartet*
> 
> I started listening to selections from this set sometime ago before getting sidetracked and never returning until now.
> 
> Time to remedy this. The two String Quartets from this Opus are new to me but so far sound phenomenal. The Aeolian Quartet's performance is superb, this set is outstanding.


I like the Aeolian set a lot, although more often than not I see criticism of it. I tend to listen to it side-by-side with the Festetics, which is also great.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:


----------



## StrE3ss

Ries: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Howard Griffiths


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR LUTE
*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
Franklin Lei - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music of Eriks Esenvalds:










*O salutaris hostia
The new moon
Psalm 67
Trinity Te Deum
Northern Lights
The heavens' flock
The earthly rose
Merton College Service (Magnificat/Numc dimittis)
Rivers of light
Ubi caritas
Amazing grace
O Emmanuel
Who can sail without the wind?
Stars
Only in sleep*

I'm psyched this choir is coming to the US in September. I'll be attending their first concert in New Haven, CT.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Those were the recordings (Fantasy in C, and Papillons) that convinced me I didn't like Schumann. Then I found Kempff and Pollini. :lol:


:lol: That's funny. Other way around for me, that was the first Schumann recording I listened to and enjoyed (and one of the first Richter recordings that I enjoyed). I'm not as big a fan of Kempff's Schumann, though I love his Beethoven and Brahms. I think being that he recorded a lot of it later on in life, it lacks a bit of the youthful "fire" you get in other pianists' Schumann. (Then again, I love Arrau's Schumann... maybe I should give Kempff another chance). Pollini I'm curious about, that guy played everything (to varying degrees of success).

And that recording of Richter's of the Schubert Wanderer Fantasy is really good too!


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B minor, op.58. Martha Argerich. Such an excellent piece, but it begs the question, who wrote the better B minor sonata: Chopin or Liszt? I say Liszt has the edge here, but Chopin's sonatas are severely underappreciated.


----------



## eljr

Wendy Sutter
Philip Glass: Songs and Poems for Solo Cello










Release Date 2007
Duration43:10
Genre
Classical
Jazz
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


How is that cycle? I just heard about it recently. I like Saraste's Mahler and Sibelius but have heard none of his Beethoven.


----------



## StrE3ss

Martinu: Violin Concerto No. 2 & Toccata e due canzoni


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> How is that cycle? I just heard about it recently. I like Saraste's Mahler and Sibelius but have heard none of his Beethoven.


Received it today. Only heard the 9th and sounds good.


----------



## Guest

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120749
> 
> 
> Martinu: Violin Concerto No. 2 & Toccata e due canzoni


Toccata e due canzoni is one of my favorite pieces by Martinu. Good recording?


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Received it today. Only heard the 9th and sounds good.


Do you typically start listening to a new cycle with the 9th? Or just depends what you're feeling that day?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> Do you typically start listening to a new cycle with the 9th? Or just depends what you're feeling that day?


Depends on what I want to listen to that day. Favorite is the 3rd.


----------



## Forsooth

Bourdon said:


> The set is very fine with some really beautiful music,the recordings are excellent.


Thank you for your thoughts on "Bach - Bachianas." Into the cart it goes!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in motets by Karl Jenkins:


----------



## StrE3ss

Baron Scarpia said:


> Toccata e due canzoni is one of my favorite pieces by Martinu. Good recording?


Yes really love it, and beautiful sound !


----------



## StrE3ss

Ries: Cello Sonatas
Robert Hill


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, / Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147
Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen.


----------



## Joe B

TrondheimSolistene performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Hiawatha

Lucius Weathersby - 3 Visions: No. 2. Summerland:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Hiawatha

Kosaku Yamada - Sinfonia "Inno Meiji":


----------



## Hiawatha

Samuel Jones - Roundings, Symphonic Suite:


----------



## Hiawatha

Reinhold Glière - The Sirens: Symphonic Poem in F minor:


----------



## Rogerx

Intuition - Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)

Ducros: Encore
Dvorak: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Dvorak: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Joplin: Original Rag
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Paganini: Fantasia on the G string (after Rossini's 'Mose in Egitto')
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Sollima: Violoncelles, Vibrez!
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## senza sordino

Part ten of my traversal of Russian music

Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Stravinsky Song of the nightingale. Terrific album, aren't all of the Living Stereo albums great?









Stravinsky Pulcinella, Scherzo fantastique. I love Pulcinella, one of my all time favourite pieces of music. 









Stravinsky Ragtime, Octet, The Soldiers Tale, Concertino, Septet, Concerto for two pianos, Dumbarton Oaks, Concerto in D etc. (Two disks)









Prokofiev Symphonies 5 & 4 (Original version of #4), Dreams









Prokofiev Solo Violin Sonata, Sonata for two violins, Schnittke Preludium in memory of Shostakovich. Shostakovich Violin Sonata. Lydia Mordkovich was a wonderful violinist.


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Finzi: Cello Concerto, Eclogue, Grand Fantasia. Tim Hugh, Peter Donohoe. Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia. A really fine performance and well recorded. Both Hugh and Donohoe are excellent soloists.


One of my favourite Naxos discs, too, Smithy. As you say beautifully recorded and performed. May have to play it later. But for now im gonna give it some Brahms....this set lacks a little weight in parts but boy is it beautifully played and realised.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Sid James

*Ravel*
Bolero
Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2
Ma Mere L'Oye
La Valse
*Rhapsodie Espagnole
_LAPO/Zubin Mehta & *London SO/Pierre Monteux: Eloquence_

*Dvorak & Borodin *
String Quartets "American" & No. 2
_Royal Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble: RPO_

*Prokofiev*
Romeo and Juliet - Selections
Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
Lieutenant Kije
_Royal PO/Yuri Simonov: RPO_


----------



## Rogerx

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel

Brigitte Fassbaender (Hänsel), Lucia Popp (Gretel), Walter Berry (Peter), Julia Hamari (Gertrude), Anny Schlemm (Knusperhexe), Norma Burrowes (Sandmännchen), Edita Gruberova (Taumännchen)

Wiener Sängerknaben & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Andolink

*Nicolaus A. Huber* (b.1939): works for orchestra, ensemble, et. al.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A 19th century French composers miscellany throughout today.

Symphony no.1 in D (1854-55):
Symphony no.2 in E-flat (1855):
Ballet music from the opera _Faust_ (first version of opera orig. 1856-58 - ballet music added by 1868):










Symphony in C (1855):
_L'Arlésienne_ - first suite from the incidental music for the play by Alphonse Daudet, arr. by Georges Bizet (orig. and arr. 1872):
_L'Arlésienne_ - second suite from the incidental music for the play by Alphone Daudet, posth. arr. by Ernest Guiraud (orig. 1872 - arr. by 1879):










_Lamento_ (1875):
_España_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1883):
_Prélude pastoral_ and _Joyeuse marche_ - arr. for orchestra of _Prélude et marche française_ for piano duet (orig. 1883-85 - arr. 1888):
_Suite pastorale_ - arr. for orchestra of four pieces from _(10) Pièces pittoresques_ for piano (orig. 1881 - arr. 1888):
_Danse slave_ and _Fête polonaise_ from the comic opera _Le roi malgré lui_ (orig. 1883-87):
_Habanera_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1885 - arr. 1888):










Cello Sonata in A-minor WoO (1856):
_Chants Russes_ for cello and piano WoO - arrangement for cello and piano of second movement of _Concerto russe_ for violin and orchestra op.29 (orig. 1879 - arr. ????)
Cello Concerto in D-minor WoO (1879):










Édouard Lalo: _Symphonie espagnole_ for violin and orchestra in D-minor op.21 (1874):
Camille Saint-Saëns: Symphony no.3 [_Organ Symphony_] in C-minor op.78 (1886):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Joe B

Jeff Atmajian leading The Cantus Ensemble and The Studio Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


Have you heard his NYPO recording as well? I'm wondering how this one compares.

Current listening for me:






Guy has a hell of a voice, and the music is beautiful. Glad Youtube randomly showed this to me.


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Musica sacra per alto_








96/24


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Have you heard his NYPO recording as well? I'm wondering how this one compares.
> 
> Current listening for me:


Yes I have, as for the rest.....with a gun on my head......I don't know, I like them both, very dearly.
A small detail here and there but overall, both are staying.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Finch leading the Wells Cathedral School Choralia in British music for upper voice choir:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Piano Concerto No. 1

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

CD 3

*Ballades*


----------



## sonance

Grieg: Complete Lyric Pieces for Piano
Nicholas Roth, piano (blue griffin)










(Bought in 2014, first listen today ...)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K387 'Spring'/ Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K590 'Prussian No. 3'

Brandis Quartet.


----------



## eljr

Rachel Podger
J.S. Bach: Cello Suites










Release Date April 26, 2019
Duration02:07:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

Disc 1 of this great performance.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 9 1,2,3. Mutter, Giuranna, Rostropovich. Enjoyable works and performances. Mutter is somewhat predominant in this recording so it feels a bit less of an ensemble.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120768


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Harpsichord Concertos

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981, reissued 2002


----------



## Dimace

Tremendous heatwave in Germany (and in Europe) my friends. We are melting like ice creams under the sun. To confront with the heat, I decided to visit with you today two historical churches: The Jesus Christus Kirche in Dahlem and the Andreaskirche in Wannsee, where, also, is the biggest lake Berlins. The churches are the best places for someone to find coolness and not only! There are also suitable to put a piano there and make a good recording. The great acoustic will help us.

Exactly this happened in 2013. In these two churches, they met the *Soprano Frau Adrianne Pieczonka, (Canada) the Bariton Herr Konrad Jarnot and the Klavier Spieler Herr Reinild Mees *with his Steinway Grand Concert. Some days after the first complete *Circle with Korngold's Lieder *was ready to go for production (Capriccio Austria)

As a great Erich's lover, I bought this one. The whole production is SUPER and the piano sounds great. The soprano also is very good. For the other Lieder (these for the Bariton) I'm a little bit reserved, because I don't like to listen Lieder with men's voice. The Lieder (for me always) are for the women. If you want a very good recording with ALL Korngold's Lieder, buy this one. The magic of the orchestra is missing, but maybe this isn't very important to you. The recording is for every budget and costs not more the ten Euros.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 3

Piano sonatas 6-7-8 & 9


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set.


----------



## Biwa

Musique and Sweet Poetrie

Emma Kirkby (soprano)
Jakob Lindberg (lute)


----------



## robin4

*Hindemith conducts Hindemith *


----------



## Vasks

*Charpentier - Ouverture pour le sacre d'un Evesque (Kossenko/Alpha)
Lully - Ballet music from "L'Amour Malade" (Mallon/Naxos)
Corrette - Sonata in B-flat, Op. 20, No. 4 (Contadin/Brilliant)
F. Couperin - L'Imperiale from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)*


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Complete Piano Trios (Nos 1, 2 & 3)

Trio Parnassus.


----------



## Guest

Hindemith, Nobilissima Visione, Levi, Atlanta (Telarc)










This is a stunning piece, it has everything I like. Opens with a choral-style theme for strings, sensuous and dissonant, a scherzo-like section, a march, a pastorale, and a passacaglia. Inventive and brilliantly orchestrated.

The performance is resolute. The audio is outstanding. No spotlighting tomfoolery, just an honest, up-front recording perspective, reminiscent of the old Mercury sound.

I should resume my journey through the cpo Hindemith orchestral music series, as well as the Hindemith conducts Hindemith boxes (EMI and DG).


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Firebird":


----------



## Guest

robin4 said:


> *Hindemith conducts Hindemith *


The whole thing? Hindemith was a fine conductor of his own works. The Concertmusik for Strings and Brass in that set is amazing.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Wonderful set.


Does he take all of the repeats. I seem to recall he did in the EMI set, but not in the Mercury set. I like the repeats all taken.


----------



## robin4

*Sibelius: Kullervo*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Symphonies 1-4*
Armin Jordan, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

His first symphony should be praised to the rooftops. It is simply outstanding. The other three symphonies in this set are also extremely good performances, and I highly recommend this package to any classical music fan.


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer
Mieczyslaw Weinberg: 24 Preludes for Violin Solo










Release Date April 5, 2019
Duration47:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateDecember, 2017
Recording Location
Paliesiaus Dvaras, Lithuania


----------



## robin4

Baron Scarpia said:


> The whole thing? Hindemith was a fine conductor of his own works. The Concertmusik for Strings and Brass in that set is amazing.


my set has 2 cds of Hindemith conducting Hindemith on EMI, but I couldn't find an image for that on Amazon

I originally had most of the included works on LPs back in the 1980s

Hindemith sounded strange to me at first, but I grew to like his music


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Schumann: Symphonies 1-4*
> Armin Jordan, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> 
> His first symphony should be praised to the rooftops. It is simply outstanding. The other three symphonies in this set are also extremely good performances, and I highly recommend this package to any classical music fan.


I said a similar thing a few months back. Paid a few quid for this set and love it. Outstanding.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

* 
Introduction And Allegro, Op. 47 13:39
Serenade In E Minor For Strings, Op. 20 
I Allegro Piacevole 3:19
II Larghetto 6:03
III Allegretto 2:35
Sospiri, Op. 70 4:50
Elegy For Strings, Op.58 4:23
The Spanish Lady - Suite 5:57
Warlock
Serenade For Strings*


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I said a similar thing a few months back. Paid a few quid for this set and love it. Outstanding.


Armin Jordan/OSR is often outstanding, in my experience. I have these recordings but haven't managed to listen yet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Baron Scarpia said:


> I like the Aeolian set a lot, although more often than not I see criticism of it. I tend to listen to it side-by-side with the Festetics, which is also great.


I'm surprised you have read a fair quantity of criticism for it. That said, I haven't read too much about it either way.

I trust my ears, I make no other claim than to enjoy listening to it.

I also enjoy the set by Quatuor Mosaiques set as well the Takacs Quartet's recording of the Op.76 Quartets.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> A 19th century French composers miscellany throughout today(...)
> 
> Symphony in C (1855):
> _L'Arlésienne_ - first suite from the incidental music for the play by Alphonse Daudet, arr. by Georges Bizet (orig. and arr. 1872):
> _L'Arlésienne_ - second suite from the incidental music for the play by Alphone Daudet, posth. arr. by Ernest Guiraud (orig. 1872 - arr. by 1879):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Édouard Lalo: _Symphonie espagnole_ for violin and orchestra in D-minor op.21 (1874):
> Camille Saint-Saëns: Symphony no.3 [_Organ Symphony_] in C-minor op.78 (1886):


Beecham's recording of Bizet's Symphony in C is one of my favourite recordings he made of a Symphony thanks to the way he gets to the core of the work and shares its spirit. I have heard a number of recordings and had the pleasure of hearing a live performance by the London Philharmonic Orchestra - only the live experience has rivalled Beecham's recording.

The Barenboim Saint-Saens was my introduction to the work and composer. I find Barenboim hit and miss, but here he is definitely a hit. The only sad thing about the recording (any of this work for that matter) is that I have heard this live (the same concert as the Bizet Symphony). My appreciation for the organ stems from this piece, growing particularly after experiencing it live in the flesh.

I really like your choice of recordings, so much so I'm tempted to relisten to these myself :tiphat:


----------



## 13hm13

As far as I know, only on YouTube ...

Lilya Zilberstein - Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2; Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt/ Dimitri Kitaenko.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

After so much piano these lovely quartets

String Quartet Op.20 no.1 
String Quartet Op.20 no.2
String Quartet Op.20 no3


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Concertos 

Julius Katchen
London Symphony Orchestra / Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm surprised you have read a fair quantity of criticism for it. That said, I haven't read too much about it either way.
> 
> I trust my ears, I make no other claim than to enjoy listening to it.
> 
> I also enjoy the set by Quatuor Mosaiques set as well the Takacs Quartet's recording of the Op.76 Quartets.


Mostly it gets ignored, I think. Criticism sometimes comes from the self-appointed experts on internet discussion boards. I like the set.



Bourdon said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> After so much piano these lovely quartets
> 
> String Quartet Op.20 no.1
> String Quartet Op.20 no.2
> String Quartet Op.20 no3


Joining the party, I see.


----------



## agoukass

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 75/79

Michael Ponti
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Louis de Froment


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Erik Satie: Piano Works, now the Passacaille. I was sent this CD (only the first disc) mistakenly, it was in the wrong case, supposed to be the Abravanel/Utah recording of Satie's ballets. So I was disappointed at first, but on listening I'm almost glad I was given the wrong one. This music is excellent. This was the first recording, I believe, of Satie's then-complete piano works, in the 1960s. Many more pieces have been published since then.

Excellent analog sound. I wasn't familiar with this pianist but I enjoy his interpretive ability. A great contrast to the Reinbert de Leuuw recordings I have been enjoying. Satie's music actually has a lot of depth and many layers.



robin4 said:


> Hindemith sounded strange to me at first, but I grew to like his music


Same here. His music is great. One of the most important composers of his century. I still think some of his music is strange, though.


----------



## StrE3ss

Walter: Piano Quintet & Violin Sonata


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Mostly it gets ignored, I think. Criticism sometimes comes from the self-appointed experts on internet discussion boards. I like the set.
> 
> Joining the party, I see.


I'm really enjoying Chopin and Beethoven played by Arrau so I purchased a few other boxes.Maybe it was more sensible to go for the complete edition,80 CD's pf......
Brahms,Liszt and Schubert are on the way and the Beethoven piano concertos with Davis
Schumann is also attractive but the price must be reasonable,I couls have that big fat box.

I'm curious about this one hopefully next week on the doormat.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I'm really enjoying Chopin and Beethoven played by Arrau so I purchased a few other boxes.Maybe it was more sensible to go for the complete edition,80 CD's pf......
> Brahms,Liszt and Schubert are on the way and the Beethoven piano concertos with Davis
> Schumann is also attractive but the price must be reasonable,I couls have that big fat box.


I only really know the Beethoven and Chopin well. His Philips catalog was mostly out of print for a long time and I didn't have any of the other recordings over many years. Then the big box came and I pounced. When I got it I listened to the Debussy (Prelude and Images) and those are superb. The Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Liszt, I have not heard. One nice thing about the big box is a few photos of recording sessions, etc. I always pictured him as a tall, stately gentleman, but in the candid photos he gives the impression of a diminutive gnome hunched over the keyboard. Never would have made it in the current youtube era. I get the impression he was a noble soul who humbly served music. 

note added: I just read, with some surprise, that since 1941 Arrau lived in Queens, New York.


----------



## 13hm13

Among my first 50 CDs purch'd was ...









Nikita Magaloff, Frédéric Chopin ‎- Etudes Op.10 & Op.25
Labelhilips ‎- 420 705-2


----------



## Guest

This was my first Chopin LP.










I saw Itzak Pearlman play a transcription of the Ballade No 1 on television and decided I should have a recording of the piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C minor. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Orchestre de la NDR de Hambourg. Recommended to me by Woodduck. Really good so far.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Symphony No. 1. Armin Jordan/ L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. I saw this mentioned earlier so gave it a a spin. It's a very good performance, nice and lively. Thanks to bharbeke and Merl for the recommendation. Looking forward to hearing the other symphonies on the collection.


----------



## senza sordino

Part 11, of my Russian music listening project. This has been one of my most ambitious listening projects. It's been great. I've still got two more parts.

This part took less time than others, because I listened only to the Russian composers on these CDs.

Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, only from this cd.









Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, Borodin String Quartet no 2, from this cd









Stravinsky Violin Concerto. One of my favourite violin concerti. This performance is great.









Prokofiev Piano Concerti 1&3. Wonderful 









Prokofiev Symphony no 6, Symphonic Fragment, Revised Symphony no 4


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3 

London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## StrE3ss

Handel: Violin Sonatas
Riccardo Minasi


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Among my first 50 CDs purch'd was ...
> 
> View attachment 120778
> 
> 
> Nikita Magaloff, Frédéric Chopin ‎- Etudes Op.10 & Op.25
> Labelhilips ‎- 420 705-2


If I could choose only one pianist for Chopin (and my Master) this one is Nikita. A life dedicated to Chopin with the highest possible interpretation standards. I started my Chopin experience with him and I feel that it was the correct decision. I consider him also the most masculine Chopin's interpreter, an approach I highly like, because is very seldom. Nikita plays the piano like the Richter or the Gilels, which means that always in the background, one Beethoven ist hidden. Very-very big pianist of a bread doesn't exist any more.

(I have seen many glorious recordings with Arrau. I wrote nothing, because I feel to small to make comments for such a monster…)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## StrE3ss

Max Goberman - The Symphonies of Haydn

1 to 6


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18

Murray Perahia (piano/director)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Choral in choral works by Rene Clausen:


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Radio Symphony Orchestra, Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal.


----------



## agoukass

Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D flat major 
Bloch: Scherzo Fantasque 

Lorin Hollander
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Works for Guitar

Concierto de Aranjuez/ Concierto Madrigal for 2 Guitars & Orchestra/ Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

Slava & Leonard Grigoryan

The Queensland Orchestra, Brett Kelly.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Eroica Variations 
Schubert: 6 Moments Musicaux

Clifford Curzon


----------



## elgar's ghost

Starting my day's listening somewhat earlier than usual by virtue of retiring before nightfall yesterday.

Charles Ives - various works part one this morning. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical in some cases.

P.S. I was delighted to see some recent posts appreciating the work of Paul Hindemith - unless I'm dreaming he seems to have very few advocates around here.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor (1898-1902):
Symphony no.2 (1897-1902 - revised 1910):
_Central Park in the Dark_ for chamber orchestra (1906 - rev. 1936):










_Variations on 'America'_ for organ - arr. for orchestra by William Schuman (orig. 1891 - arr. 1962):
String Quartet no.1 [_From the Salvation Army_] (1900):










_Three Page Sonata_ (1905):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1909):










_Five Take-Offs_ for piano (1906-07):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 5 and 6

Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly felt the urge to hear Spring Symphony by Britten! This was one of my favorites 30 years ago on cassette  Found a recording with Gardiner on spotify.


----------



## Larkenfield

It took me a long time to realize just how good and divinely inspired are the Bach Cantatas:


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti.

Recorded: 1970-06-16
Recording Venue: Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Rome.


----------



## Bourdon

* "Sometimes when I play, I get a sudden flash of new insight into the music. It's a strange and mystical feeling. I think some of the greatest interpretive miracles have happened in this manner."*

*Describing his own work in a 1975 interview, Mr. Arrau said: "I try to play the way a cat jumps. It must be completely natural. I have promised myself that whenever I feel a kind of routine creeping into my playing, I will stop. Now when I play I am almost in ecstasy, a creative ecstasy, which I wouldn't miss for anything. This is what I live for." A Childhood at the Piano*

*Mr. Arrau was a handsome, dapper man, small in stature but a commanding presence. *

*Scherzos 1-2-3 & 4*
*Polonaise No.7 Op.61*


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Transcriptions for Orchestra

Alan Kogosowski (piano)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Eliahu Inbal


----------



## jim prideaux

last (approx) 24 hours.....

Schonwandt and the 'Danish'-Nielsen 2nd-5th Symphonies (the recording of the 2nd and 3rd on Naxos is outstanding, a lithe and almost transparent interpretation)

Sanderling and the BRSO-Brahms 3rd and Haydn Variations.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Chopin*
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Eliahu Inbal


Does that CD also include the Mozart variations, Andante spianato polonaise etc? Those recordings are also very good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

War Requiem. Haven't heard it so many times. Britten is awesome!


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Does that CD also include the Mozart variations, Andante spianato polonaise etc? Those recordings are also very good.


No,they are not included,I have to look further for that.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 21 in E-Flat Major
Alexander Walker / New State Symphony Orchestra









Also good - I hope to listen . to all of Brian's Symphonies over time.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves / Concerto Grosso / Oboe Concerto

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields- Conductor: Neville Marriner

Bourdon made me search for this one, I knew I had some from that series.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

*I Musici*

No Hip but nevertheless well played with soul and conviction,already 60 years old.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves / Concerto Grosso / Oboe Concerto
> 
> Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields- Conductor: Neville Marriner
> 
> Bourdon made me search for this one, I knew I had some from that series.


*Undoubtedly remembered by the cool glass of beer.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Undoubtedly remembered by the cool glass of beer.*


I hope lemonade is also cool.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830/ Toccata in C minor, BWV911

David Fray (piano).


----------



## robin4

*Paul Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher for Viola and Small Orchestra (1935)*

(literally, "The Swan turner")

This composition draws its title from the final movement's folk song base, "Aren't you the swan turner?".

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

Antoine Tamestit, Viola

Paavo Järvi, Dirigent






* Paul Hindemith: Trauermusik (Funeral Music) for Viola and String Orchestra (1936)*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

Antoine Tamestit, Viola

Paavo Järvi, Dirigent






*Paul Hindemith: Symphony in B-flat for Band *

University of Michigan Symphony Band

Michael Haithcock, conductor


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I hope lemonade is also cool.


 certainly and it is also safe(r)


----------



## Itullian

"Harp" and "Serioso"
This series is addicting


----------



## D Smith

Hindemith: Mathis der Mahler, Symphonic Metemphosis on Themes by Weber. Hindemith/Berlin. Hindemith was mentioned yesterday in the thread which inspired me to put this on. Hindemith was an able conductor of his own work and the sound is adequate. Excellent performances.


----------



## Vasks

*Janacek - Overture to "Kata Kabanova" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Suk - Elegie for Piano Trio, Op.23 (Joachim/Naxos)
Novak - Serenade in F for Small Orchestra (Belohlavek/Supraphon)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4

*Leos Janacek: Piano Works / Solo Piano / Concertino and Capriccio*

Rafael Kubelik (Conductor)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Rudolf Firkusny (Performer)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

3 Pieces for String Quartet 
Duet for bassoons
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Pour Pablo Picasso For Solo Clarinet (1917)
Charles Neidich
3 Pieces For Clarinet Solo
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
L'Histoire du soldat
Concert Suite
William Preucil, Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle (1760 - 1836)
La Marseillaise
Arr. Igor Stravinsky
Isabelle van Keulen
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)
Concertino for String Quartet
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
Octet for Wind Instruments
rev. version 1952
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Great set in sumptuous Philips DDD sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris / Markevitch


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
_6 Sonatas for Two Oboes and Bassoon with Two Obligato Basses_
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht - oboe
Marcel Ponseele - oboe
Ku Ebbinge - oboe
Danny Bond - bassoon
Chiara Banchini - violin
Richte Van Der Meer - violoncello
Robert Kohnen - harpsichord
_
Accent_


----------



## Guest

TheGazzardian said:


> Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
> Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris / Markevitch
> 
> View attachment 120793


Love the brass playing in that set. The march to the scaffold is a miracle.


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben. Karajan/Berlin. Remains the best recording I've ever heard of this and still sounds great for a 1959 production. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Clarinet Trio, Thea King, Karine Georgian, Clifford Benson.










Brahms at his most congenial. I didn't really get this piece when I first listened to it years ago, but it is sinking in. A fine performance. I especially like the performance of the cellist, Karine Georgian.


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> Starting my day's listening somewhat earlier than usual by virtue of retiring before nightfall yesterday.
> 
> Charles Ives - various works part one this morning. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical in some cases.
> 
> P.S. I was delighted to see some recent posts appreciating the work of Paul Hindemith - unless I'm dreaming he seems to have very few advocates around here.
> 
> Symphony no.1 in D-minor (1898-1902):
> Symphony no.2 (1897-1902 - revised 1910):
> _Central Park in the Dark_ for chamber orchestra (1906 - rev. 1936):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Variations on 'America'_ for organ - arr. for orchestra by William Schuman (orig. 1891 - arr. 1962):
> String Quartet no.1 [_From the Salvation Army_] (1900):


EG, are these Ives on CD, or are they streamed? I can't find them on Amazon or anywhere.

Now, listening to Claudio Arrau, from 1945 to the 1970s. His Chromatic Fantasy is impressive, and as usual, his Liszt is very solid and meaningful, avoiding virtuosic excess.


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Great


He recorded them twice. Is this the 60's recording?


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> EG, are these Ives on CD, or are they streamed?


They do exist on disc, but Amazon's search facility is so cranky I'm not surprised you can't find them easily. I have included the item numbers below, so on Amazon just enter these as you would the name of the composer etc. I have a feeling that both may have been Europe-only releases at the time.

B0000793Y1

B000083Y32

Sadly, it seems as if the quartets disc is unavailable on Amazon.com. It is available on Amazon.co.uk but used copies are expensive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part two tonight. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical in some cases.

Piano Trio (by 1911 - rev. by 1915):



String Quartet no.2 (1913):
_Orchestral Set no.1: Three Places in New England_ (c. 1911-16 - rev. by 1929):










Symphony no.3 [_The Camp Meeting_] (1901-04 - rev. 1911):

Also includes five hymns for mixed choir and organ which were quoted by Ives in Symphony no.4.










Violin Sonata no.1 (c. 1914)
Violin Sonata no.2 (bet. 1914-17 - rev. 1919):










Piano Sonata no.2 [_Concord, Mass.: 1840-60_] (by. c. 1916 - rev. by late 1940s)


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Symphonies 1 and 3*
Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

What can I say about these? They were always good and even great and hummable in certain places. They just didn't connect as much as I wanted them to. It may be more Brahms than the performances that I have the difficulty with in this case.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
Mari Kodama


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works*

I've had this recording lying around but haven't paid much attention to it. It's actually very good.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> He recorded them twice. Is this the 60's recording?


The booklet says 1983


----------



## Itullian

This is a fantastic disc.
Sound and performance.


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Capella Antiqua Munchen Choralschola in "Paschale Mysterium":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120801


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Fidelio
Highlights

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

recorded 1962, digitally remastered 2000, reissued 2011


----------



## TheGazzardian

Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto in C Minor RV 118


----------



## Itullian

I love the Schumann symphonies, but *stay away *from this DGG Thielemann cycle.
It is poorly played and recorded.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Georges Bizet - Roma - suite de concert No. 3


----------



## KenOC

1st movement of Bruckner's 7th, Tintner. This was today's free _Daily Download_. 20 minutes of lost time.

After years of trying to "get" Bruckner, my main reaction to his music remains just what it's always been: impatience.


----------



## StrE3ss

Ries: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5









Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Howard Griffiths


----------



## bharbeke

Itullian said:


> I love the Schumann symphonies, but *stay away *from this DGG Thielemann cycle.
> It is poorly played and recorded.


That's good to know. Thielemann did a very fine job with Vienna on Schumann's 1st, so the conductor is capable of better.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No. 2
Aram Khackaturian / Wiener Philharmoniker

First listen - I like it!


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> That's good to know. Thielemann did a very fine job with Vienna on Schumann's 1st, so the conductor is capable of better.


His recent set with the Staatskapelle Dresden is much better than the Philharmonia DG set imo.


----------



## Malx

Thinking about our friends in the auld alliance sweltering in 45 degree heat I thought some cool music from France would make a suitable theme for tonights listening:

First a fine disc of Faure's music from Ozawa and the Boston SO.
Followed by an excellent Daphnis & Chloe from Martinon conducting the Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## StrE3ss

TheGazzardian said:


> Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No. 2
> Aram Khackaturian / Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> First listen - I like it!
> 
> View attachment 120806


Try is piano and violon concerto if you dont have listen it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Satie, Piano Works*
> 
> I've had this recording lying around but haven't paid much attention to it. It's actually very good.
> 
> View attachment 120797


Yes it is! I'd recommend you check out Frank Glazer's Satie recordings (incidentally, my current listening):

https://www.amazon.com/Satie-Complete-Piano-Frank-Glazer/dp/B000001K23

Can be had for pretty cheap new or used. Perhaps you're already familiar with him. This was a new find for me. Very good stuff!


----------



## Malx

More French music:
Henri Dutilleux, Timbres, espaces, mouvement - BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.
Followed by Boulez's Notations I - XII played by Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Dutilleux is one that I want to get into. I don't know much about him but the way I picture his music is somewhere between Debussy, Boulez, and Messiaen.

Current listening:










Robert Schumann: 5 Lieder, op.40. Peter Pears, Murray Perahia. Enjoying this dirt-cheap Sony budget box of Murray Perahia playing Schumann so far. I've been wanting to get more into both Perahia and Schumann so it's good to knock out two birds at once. Didn't even realize that disc 6 contained many of the Lieder sang by Peter Pears. I only knew of him as Benjamin Britten's long-time boyfriend, but he's got a pretty good voice.


----------



## StrE3ss

Fauré: Piano Quartets
Trio Wanderer, Antoine Tamestit


----------



## Malx

To conclude this evenings French musical soiriee;

Berlioz, Harold en Italie - Robert Vernon (viola), The Cleveland Orchestra. Lorin Maazel.
A very decent recording of this masterpiece from a highly recommendable two disc set.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Bulldog

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 120815
> 
> 
> Fauré: Piano Quartets
> Trio Wanderer, Antoine Tamestit


That's a real good one. I've enjoyed every Trio Wanderer acquisition as well as those I have only listened to on NML.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bulldog said:


> That's a real good one. I've enjoyed every Trio Wanderer acquisition as well as those I have only listened to on NML.


Yes i will search for more for sure

Now listening :









Nielsen: Complete Symphonies; Aladdin Suite; Maskarade
San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt,

Symphony 1 and 2


----------



## deprofundis

Dear lady, and kind gentlemen, people of taste of this planet, I'm listening to an awesome album CD wise neato, beautiful sleeve but heck it's Arcana Division from OUTHERE records so go a head drool now like a pavlov dog, if your into Franco-Flemish and Spanish or French Josquin there too at the rendez vous= meeting hehehe, awesome-O I tell you , thee boye ain't a liar, please anglosphere help me talk in ye olde english, archaic not in a pejorative sense , no no no ...
I love old French too the feather working of Rabelais per se so I might like ye olde English, whom speak it here, super centenairians still living and Japan and Russia or Usa tell me, what about it, I like to study linguistic as a hobby.Have a good night everyone everywhere , that care about my post please , love you folks at T.C headquarter worldwide nationwide ockay, i salute the penguins in antartica and scientist stock there that listen to classical as past time, no kidding mes dames mes ssire= madam & sir goodnight , take good care deprofundis love , care and cherish those people of taste and class act of behavior and manners, who polite, anyway.Im a tedious guys sometime. Je suis pointu hahaha hehehe je vous aime :tiphat:

P.s im trying to harness positivism here and mutuel respect, cherrish music, share music credential mandatory listen, thanks once again.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## 13hm13

Live concert in Milan's Teatro degli Arcimboldi.
When: (2001???)
Lilya Zilberstein - Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3. 
Cond.: Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos.
Orch.: (???) RAI National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos/ Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Live concert in Milan's Teatro degli Arcimboldi.
> When: (2001???)
> Lilya Zilberstein - Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3.
> Cond.: Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos.
> Orch.: (???) RAI National Symphony Orchestra


2001 isn't a possibility... 1991 made her depute in Berlin with Abbado. Her Italian period started 1 or 2 years after with the Mailand SO. I could say 1993, 1994??? This concert has recorded also for the DG with Abbado in 1994 here in Berlin. I believe 1st played this work with the Mailand and after with the Berliner SO.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3/ Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53/ Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos etc.

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Swedish Radio Choir, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Kyung Wha Chung (violin)/

Wiener Philharmoniker/ Kirill Kondrashin

 Recorded: 1979-09-19
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Charles Ives - third and final instalment this morning/early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.3 (c. 1914):
Violin Sonata no.4 [_Children's Day at the Camp Meeting_] (c. 1916):










_Varied Air and Variations_ for piano (1922):
_The Celestial Railroad_ for piano (c. 1924):
Transcriptions from the first draft of the _Emerson_ movement from Piano Sonata no.2 (arr. c.1915 and c. 1923):










_Three Quarter-Tone Pieces_ for two pianos (c. 1924):

plus nine other short-ish works for various forces, inc:

_In Re Con Moto et al_ for piano quintet (c. 1911):
_The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_ - original version for piano quintet (c. 1912):
_Sunrise_ - song for voice, violin* and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (c. 1923):
_Aeschylus and Sophocles_ - song for two voices and piano quintet [Text: Walter Savage Landor] (c. 1923):

(* violin part not included in Ives's original manuscript - added at the suggestion of John Kirkpatrick, curator of Ives's archives at Yale University)



_A Symphony: New England Holidays_ (c. 1897-1913):
Symphony no.4 (c. 1910-25):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo trumpet (1908):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo trumpet - revised version (bet. c. 1930-35):


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony listening - Daniel Barenboim leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in John Corigliano's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

*Finally I come to the nocturnes*

CD 1


----------



## eljr

Paul Lewis
Paul Lewis Plays Beethoven, Vol. 3










Release Date September 3, 2007
Duration03:09:17
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard

CD 1


----------



## D Smith

Corigliano: Symphony No. 1. Slatkin/National Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. A powerful, moving work in a good performance here. My only complaint is some sections were so low I could barely hear them without turning up the volume all the way.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein.


I just got this a few days ago. Really good stuff, so far.

Current listening:










Robert Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1 in F-sharp minor, op.11, Murray Perahia.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92, Otto Klemperer.

In the mood for Klemperer, for a slow conservative reading, in a 1955 recording. It's early stereo, which I like.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

*This is the latest CD of this set with beautiful piano playing and great musical insight.
The second CD with nocturnes.
I am waiting for other CDs with works by Beethoven, (Pianoconcertos) Brahms, Schubert and Liszt.
Arrau, a late discovery, I knew him or course but it never touched me, well that's changed for the better.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120827


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
Romance, Op. 1
Bizarrerie, Op. 13, No. 2
Pastourelle, Op. 4, No. 2
La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Virelai, Op. 4, No. 3
Mazurka, Op. 10, No. 1
Idyll, Op. 4, No. 1
Chanson de nuit, Op. 15, No. 1
Chanson de matin, Op. 15, No. 2
Salut d'amout, Op. 12
Offertoire

Simone Lamsma, violin
Yurie Miura, piano

2006


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Wish me luck, I've never made it through the whole thing before... enjoying it more than last time, now that I know more so what it's supposed to be about, the creation and whatnot. This is also my first time listening to the Horenstein/LSO recording, said by some to be the best.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92, Otto Klemperer.
> 
> In the mood for Klemperer, for a slow conservative reading, in a 1955 recording. It's early stereo, which I like.
> 
> View attachment 120826


I have the 1955 recording but mine is mono



















*These recordings (LP) were electronically stereophonized*

*in this set the 1961 recording of the seventh was replaced by the 1955 one*


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen
Mari










Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:46:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral
Recording DateOctober 2, 2018 - October 6, 2018
Recording Location
Konzerthaus, Berlin
Teldex Studios, Berlin

CD I

as I have said before, a simply brilliant offering!


----------



## opus55

Joseph Joachim (1831-1907)
Violin Concerto in G minor, Op.3
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.11









Lesser known concertos but worthy of listen.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.2 in C Minor, BWV813

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466/ Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527: Overture

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata.


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen
Mari










Release Date June 7, 2019
Duration01:46:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral
Recording DateOctober 2, 2018 - October 6, 2018
Recording Location
Konzerthaus, Berlin
Teldex Studios, Berlin

CD II


----------



## eljr

Jaap van Zweden / New York Philharmonic
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps; Debussy: La Mer










Release Date February 22, 2019
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Date
Recording Location
David Geffen Hall, Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts, New York City


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Barber of Seville" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
Boccherini - Symphony in A, Op.37, No.4 (Scimone/Erato)
Salieri - Intrada and Lotta from "Daliso e Delmita" (Fey/Hanssler)
Rosetti - Symphony in G, K122 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf Op. 67 *

a 'symphonic fairy tale for children', is a musical composition written by Sergei Prokofiev in 1936. The narrator tells a children's story, while the orchestra illustrates it.

I watched this on Youtube (on my TV) this AM performed about 1 week ago by a French orchestra and narrator, but now I can't find it on my computer.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Orchestre de la NDR de Hambourg. This is an MP3 album released on a French label, and I have no idea what the correct German name for this orchestra would be, so I'll stick with the French. This is a phenomenal recording and performance, so much so that I now actually really like this symphony after years of indifference. I know Herr F. has his fans and his detractors, and I haven't quite made up my mind about his conducting (he seems inconsistent). But this recording, as well as a recording of Eroica that I once heard, and his famous Tristan und Isolde, I think, prove his worth as an interpreter beyond any doubt. I think it's safe to call him a true composer-conductor in the Gustav Mahler tradition, a real visionary who has no problem shaping the music to fit the moment rather than strict adherence to the score. (And this is despite his lackluster symphonies which do not compare favorably to Mahler's).

Am I wrong? It just seems like his interpretations are always so much different than the competition, if not always better. I've not heard this symphony carry so much momentum like this before.


----------



## Rogerx

The Fellini Album

Rota, N: 8 1/2 (Otto e mezzo): Suite/ Amarcord: Suite/ Casanova: Suite/ I clowns/ La Dolce Vita: Suite

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly.

A must hear according by one of the neighbors, will see.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Symphony No. 5. Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic. I've found this collection somewhat hit or miss, but this is an excellent performance.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, "Eroica"










Vinyl

William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading Howard Shelley and the BBC Philharmonic in three works by Cyril Scott:


----------



## millionrainbows

I just got this in the mail from Russia. I got it to replace my Musical Heritage copy. Better printing & booklet. If my ears do not deceive me, this sounds better than the MuHer: more dynamic range and clarity.


----------



## bejart

Fortunato Chelleri (ca.1688-1757): Sinfonia No.3 in B Flat

Vanni Moretto leading Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> I have the 1955 recording but mine is mono
> 
> *in this set the 1961 recording of the seventh was replaced by the 1955 one*


In my set, I noted that the recording date was listed as 1955, and since this was the time when early stereo was being introduced I wanted to check, so I put on headphones to check, and it sounds stereo, but it's very "close" stereo that comes from 2 front-facing mikes being close together. I have a John Cage 40-year Retrospective 2-CD on Wergo that is like this; it's listed as mono, but it's actually close stereo. Am I wrong?

Seventh Symphony: CD 4, track 5, at 7:40, it sounds stereo. Track 6 at 6:55, sounds stereo. You can hear the separation of the strings.

I'm not sure what you mean by "in this set the 1961 recording of the seventh was replaced by the 1955 one" unless you are referring to the LP.

In my box, the disc itself is listed as stereo, and the dates correspond; the Seventh was recorded in 1955 "®" and released in 1956, indicated by the circled "P".








I think that maybe your 1955 Seventh CD was mastered in mono (maybe for an earlier released LP), and my box set has the same recording in early stereo, because mine sounds like true early stereo, not "mono-reprocessed stereo."

LATER EDIT: Mystery solved. Go to this Amazon listing and read the second review:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Nos-5-Otto-Klemperer/dp/B000TDDGZ4

*"the recording of the 7th Symphony on this disc is the great performance from 1955, which they discovered stereo reels for a few years back, but it has already been featured in the earlier Klemperer Legacy reissues and the current Box Set of the Symphony Cycle. *(A CD of the performances of these same 5th and 7th Symphonies both in their mono incarnations was available in the early 90s, but that was before my classical collecting days.) Klemperer did record notoriously slow versions of the 7th in 1960 and 1968..."


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
A first ever listen to Corigliano's first symphony - a highly personal work that walks a fine line between being an angry reaction to the times that prevailed when it was written and an understandable sentimentality given the loss of personal friends.
An interesting piece that I will listen to again.
(via Spotify)


----------



## robin4




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 7 in A major, Op. 93










Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

1 and 2.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

*Die Walküre act 1*

A very fine recording


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Quintet; Piano Quartet 

Menahem Pressler
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony # 15










Peter Ruzicka, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony # 15










Peter Ruzicka, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> In my set, I noted that the recording date was listed as 1955, and since this was the time when early stereo was being introduced I wanted to check, so I put on headphones to check, and it sounds stereo, but it's very "close" stereo that comes from 2 front-facing mikes being close together. I have a John Cage 40-year Retrospective 2-CD on Wergo that is like this; it's listed as mono, but it's actually close stereo. Am I wrong?
> 
> Seventh Symphony: CD 4, track 5, at 7:40, it sounds stereo. Track 6 at 6:55, sounds stereo. You can hear the separation of the strings.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "in this set the 1961 recording of the seventh was replaced by the 1955 one" unless you are referring to the LP.
> 
> In my box, the disc itself is listed as stereo, and the dates correspond; the Seventh was recorded in 1955 "®" and released in 1956, indicated by the circled "P".
> 
> View attachment 120829
> 
> I think that maybe your 1955 Seventh CD was mastered in mono (maybe for an earlier released LP), and my box set has the same recording in early stereo, because mine sounds like true early stereo, not "mono-reprocessed stereo."
> 
> LATER EDIT: Mystery solved. Go to this Amazon listing and read the second review:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Nos-5-Otto-Klemperer/dp/B000TDDGZ4
> 
> *"the recording of the 7th Symphony on this disc is the great performance from 1955, which they discovered stereo reels for a few years back, but it has already been featured in the earlier Klemperer Legacy reissues and the current Box Set of the Symphony Cycle. *(A CD of the performances of these same 5th and 7th Symphonies both in their mono incarnations was available in the early 90s, but that was before my classical collecting days.) Klemperer did record notoriously slow versions of the 7th in 1960 and 1968..."


 I have the same edition and as you already find out they replaced 5 & 7 but not the Eroica in this edition
I used to have the LP box and almost as a warning that it was made electronically stereophonic
In an earlier (CD) edition of the complete symphonies, all recordings were stereo.
In this LP box that I used to have were not the 1955 recordings but the later stereo recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Yes it is! I'd recommend you check out Frank Glazer's Satie recordings (incidentally, my current listening):
> 
> Can be had for pretty cheap new or used. Perhaps you're already familiar with him. This was a new find for me. Very good stuff!


Yeah, he does a nice job, especially for the price. Back in the day, I wanted to be a Satie completist (since his output is so small, that is actually doable), so I have a lot of Satie recordings. I finally had to stop at Anne Queffelec. There's a fine line between a completist and a hoarder.


----------



## millionrainbows

Saturday Symphony, John Corigliano, Symphony No. 1 ("Aids"). I'm listening to both the Barenboim and the Slatkin.

It says "Of Rage..." but remember that psychologically, anger is a "cover" for fear. With the Barenboim, the opening is superior: the fear comes through, big -time. The initial fear of, "Oh, my God, I've got Kaposi's sarcoma splotches all over me!" Barenboim captures this panic much more effectively than Slatkin.

But overall, the Slatkin is more lyrical, more musical, but more restrained. If I could splice the first movement of Barenboim's on to the Slatkin, it would be perfect.


----------



## Itullian

Number 1
Excellent set.


----------



## senza sordino

Even more Russian / Soviet music here. Part 12, and quite a serious part, and music that normally doesn't get played by me that often.

Gliere Symphony no 3, Ilya Muromets. Long, but I like it. I'm not really that familiar with it. 









Rachmaninov Vespers (All Night Vigil)









Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, Overture on Hebrew Themes, Quintet for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and double bass. A nice CD









Shostakovich Symphonies 6&12









Shostakovich Symphony no 14. The last time I listened to this, I didn't like it, but this time I did. I guess tastes and moods change.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives Symphony # 1 in D minor,










Vinyl

Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano works*


----------



## agoukass

Schumann, Wolf, Richard Strauss: Lieder

Kirsten Flagstad 
Edwin McArthur


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## StrE3ss

J.S. Bach - Suites for Cello Unaccompanied, Complete - Daniil Shafran, cello


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Tristan und Isolde Prelude and Liebestod*

When I used to play in high school honor bands, they always played something by Wagner, and I always hated it, because the saxophone part was 200 measures of rests, two notes, and another 200 measures of rests.

So when I went to the California state honor band, we got the Prelude/Liebestod put in front of us. Great, more counting measures. If we knew what the piece was about, all us teenagers probably would have paid more attention.


----------



## Joe B

Penelope Rapson leading Kate Eckersley and Fiori Musicali in late cantatas by Domenico Scarlatti:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 4 Op 7 - Richard Goode.


----------



## opus55

Liszt's Orpheus and Mazeppa then Mendelssohn Piano Trios. Maybe I will go ride bicycle afterwards.


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev: War and Peace Suite; Summer Night; Russian Overture*
Neeme Järvi, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 25, 29, 31


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata No. 11*


----------



## canouro

*Holst: The Planets *
Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

As I have noticed all these months I'm with you, it is coming very often to Bach, with great presentations and suggestions. I'm not participating a lot to them, because Bach isn't my thing. As a pianist, I don't like to play such music. As a listener it is matter of time and mood. But, as a teacher, I can say that aren't better works than these in the *Well Tempered Keyboard *for someone who wants to learn the instrument from A to Z. The WTK is a collection of works, with (somehow) progressive technical difficulty ideal to study how the instrument works and (structurally) to understands the fundaments of a successful musical composition. I could say that covers musical subjects from the elementary school (later classes) to university.

Nowadays Andras Schiff is the master of such works. Huge analytic and thorough interpretations, which are enjoying the listeners and helping the other performers and teachers. Despite this, I can say that also other *elite interpreters* they have put their signatures under these colossal works. With the word elite, I mean those, who are not widely known to the world, but to people, who have a deeper relation to music.

*One of them is the Bach Meister, Brazilian born (1940) and (also) in USA resident, Joao Carlos Martin.* Joao recorded the two books of the WTK in 1983, at Pomona College, Claremont California, with a Steinway Grand. Like Andras, he is facing all the music pieces as an entity (one) but any similarities stop here. Joao is giving another, more celebrational feeling to Bach's music. From the FF (calando) very first note of the very first work, to the more lyrical and Chopinean looking Ps and the masterfully involvement of the pedals, Joao makes the Bach a completely other experience as one upon a time, Busoni made. These internal feelings, this sense of grace, the joy of the fast pace, the triumphal felling of the closing notes. I can say that, to play Bach like this is not FFFing difficult, but almost impossible. It requires a life time to dive so deep, to find all these meanings and all these well hidden elements.

They are in total three issues of this magnificent recording, which comes in two CD sets, with two CDs each. Of course, from me you will have as always the first, which is one of my best pieces in my Bach collection. (this is the authentic USA recording, 1996 from Concord Jazz Inc.)









(the picture of the 2nd volume was better and for this reason I have it here. The 1st is identical with the difference that Book 1 is written on the cover.)

Don't ask me about prices etc. Such objects are part of the music history and they don't have such. A new copy can be found only in HB direct for 70 US, which is SUPER PRICE! https://www.hbdirect.com/album/222683-joao-carlos-martins-bach-vol-2-well-tempered-clavier.html

I don't buy from HB, but it seems good company. It is out there many years, at least. If you find also the 1st volume at this price buy it. 150 US is really nothing for such quality. In Amazon the prices are very high and I can not suggest them (at least in Europe)

_My next presentation, will be also Bach, with an other super performer of the highest class. It will be also (almost) a bargain. If you buy this suggestion and the next one and you have Andras, you can say that you need nothing more from the WTK. 
_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento No.5, KV 439b

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jansen, clarinets -- Johan Steinmann,, bassoon


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120851


*Jean Sibelius*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Karelia Suite - Intermezzo and Alla marcia
Valse triste
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II - Nocturne and Élégie
The Bard
Tapiola

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, conductor

recorded 1972-1978, Karelia Suite remastered 2000, others remastered 2013


----------



## pmsummer

FOR YE VIOLLS
_Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ_
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in new music for a cappella chorus:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
Finally volume 8 .


----------



## haydnguy

Listening to CD 2: Symphony No. 2 "Little Russian", Serenade for Strings


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Fritz and Schubert! The unbitable duet! (Brigitte is Die Lieder Sängerin, oder? Buy also her Liszt Lieder! Tremendous performance! You will be elated. That's a promise!) Nice Sunday, mein guter!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Listening to CD 2: Symphony No. 2 "Little Russian", Serenade for Strings


Super budget here! SUPER! Nice box, nice sound, nice performance, nice director, nice everything. THE must entry box to Tschaikowkys word! (Manfred is NOT a symphony! Is a FFFFing PROGRAMATIC SYMPHONY, in narrative style in four scenes! more like a Tone Poem (it is based on Baryon's poetry.) This thing, to put Manfred alongside the other symphonies, is pure amateurism and I see this phenomenon EVERYWHERE! And the most crazy> It is coming always at the end! Piotr composed it after the 4th, in 1885! It isn't a late work.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> Fritz and Schubert! The unbitable duet! (Brigitte is Die Lieder Sängerin, oder? Buy also her Liszt Lieder! Tremendous performance! You will be elated. That's a promise!) Nice Sunday, mein guter!


It was the first time I actually liked lieder when I saw Joyce DiDonato sing Winterreise last December.


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> It was the first time I actually liked lieder when I saw Joyce DiDonato sing Winterreise last December.


I think Schubert's lieder would be fantastic if only I knew the language.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach & Gulda: Cello Concertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures, Raphaël Merlin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi's Four Seasons

Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Andolink

A little late for Easter but still sounds good in this 1995 vintage recording - -

*J.S. Bach*: Music for Easter Sunday


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus

András Schiff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After listening to the music of Charles Ives over the weekend I'm staying in the USA - various works of Leonard Bernstein part one.

Piano Trio (1937):



Ballet: _Fancy Free_ (1944):










_On the Town_ - musical in two acts [Story: Jerome Robbins Lyrics: Betty Comden/Adolph Green] (1944):



Symphony no.1 [_Jeremiah_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 [_The Age of Anxiety_], after the poem by W. H. Auden] for piano and orchestra (1949 - rev. 1965):


----------



## Merl

Neumann's lovely ADD Dvorak cycle. Symphony 7.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Malx

Andolink said:


> A little late for Easter but still sounds good in this 1995 vintage recording - -
> 
> *J.S. Bach*: Music for Easter Sunday
> 
> View attachment 120852


It's never too late to listen to great music!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 2 - Gewandhaus Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

This is an amazing performance Thanks Youtube for randomly guiding me to this.


----------



## canouro

*Johannes Ockeghem: Missa prolationum; Marian motets*
The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Andolink

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 80 in D minor_


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

My first Mozart opera and with Fritz Wunderlich.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Fantasy in C major, op.17. Murray Perahia. This is some of the greatest piano music ever conceived... big achievement for the young composer...


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> My first Mozart opera and with Fritz Wunderlich.


I'll need to track this one down. I love Fritz Wunderlich.


----------



## millionrainbows

Again, Messiaen's Catalogue of Birds; Anatol Ugorski, piano. Usually this kind of music is read from score; Ugorski memorized it. He says he had an immediate affinity for Messiaen's music, and it certainly shows.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)/Den Luciferiske, Op.45/ Three Piano Pieces, Op.59/Five Piano Pieces, Op.3 etc.
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Jacck

*Borodin - Prince Igor*
Aleksander Mielik-Pachayeff


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I'll need to track this one down. I love Fritz Wunderlich.


You will not be disappointed


----------



## Andolink

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704)


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra; soloists James King & Janet Baker. Trying to go into this famous, widely acclaimed work with no expectations; just another of Mahler's great song cycles.

I'm enjoying it so far. Thanks Bourdon for putting me onto this recording :cheers:


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique/ Berlioz: Fantaisie sur La Tempête de Shakespeare (from Lelio)

Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## canouro

*Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 45 - BWV 39, 129, 187*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki









*Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 20 - BWV 44, 59, 173, 184*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## millionrainbows

Milton Babbitt: Vision and Prayer (1961) for soprano and synthesized tape. The first piece using live vocal performance with tape, using sounds from the RCA Mark II synthesizer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du printemps


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé/ Pavane pour une infante défunte/ Rapsodie Espagnole

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Again, Messiaen's Catalogue of Birds; Anatol Ugorski, piano. Usually this kind of music is read from score;* Ugorski memorized it.* He says he had an immediate affinity for Messiaen's music, and it certainly shows.
> 
> View attachment 120860


Very good to have Anatol in our company. Eccentric pianist, but someone who is highly appreciated (especially in Japan) and decorated for his life time contribution to our instrument.

*Anatol memorized it:* He is a phenomenon in this field. Like Glenn and Valentina. Photographic memory. Andras (despite has never admitted it) must be the same...


----------



## Bourdon

*Heitor Villa- Lobos*

String Quartets No.1-6 & 17

*Quarteto Latinoramericano*


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading The Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral works of Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## Dimace

Now: *Great Copland Ballets, Billy the Kid, Dance Panels!* Saint Louis SO (Slatkin) and NY SO (Schwarz) Angel Records, 1992. Super music, super sound!


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Le Cadi Dupe" (Lajounique/Itowo)
Gretry - Selections from "Lucile" (Sanderling/ASV)
Onslow - Grand Sextet, Op.77b (Nielsen Qnt+/Apex)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Vasks said:


> *Monsigny - Overture to "Le Cadi Dupe" (Lajounique/Itowo)
> Gretry - Selections from "Lucile" (Sanderling/ASV)
> Onslow - Grand Sextet, Op.77b (Nielsen Qnt+/Apex)*


You're in listening territory completely unknown to me.:wave:


----------



## Dimace

Vasks said:


> *Monsigny - Overture to "Le Cadi Dupe" (Lajounique/Itowo)
> Gretry - Selections from "Lucile" (Sanderling/ASV)
> Onslow - Grand Sextet, Op.77b (Nielsen Qnt+/Apex)*


Hallo, stranger! From which planet are you coming? :lol:

(ocean the music… OCEAN!) :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

:lol:

Here's some more familiar territory on my end:










Franz Schubert: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759 "Unfinished". An early favorite of mine, though my tastes have strayed far from home in the years since I first heard it. Slowly I am getting back into Schubert and his beautifully plaintive music.

Why is it that sometimes Schubert's music does nothing for me and sometimes it is deeply impactful? I don't notice this being the case with just every composer... very weird. Though I hate to admit it (it pains me to give his detractors this satisfaction), I think the extreme lengths and repetition of some of his later works contribute to this feeling: great though it is, I haven't listened to the C major quintet in some time and length has much to do with it, same deal with the E-flat major piano trio, and the "Great" C major symphony. Thus, the Unfinished symphony is one I can always come back to. I would scarcely say it's unfinished at all, either. I doubt there's anything he could have written as a third and fourth movement that would have added anything to its greatness. I think he chose to left it as two movements for a reason.

This must be the only symphony in the standard repertoire in which each movement is in 3/4, no?


----------



## canouro

*Maurice Duruflé: Intégrale de l'Oeuvre pour Orgue*
Olivier Latry


----------



## robin4

*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1*

Yuja Wang

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen






*BARTOK: PIANO CONCERTO NO. 3 *

HELENE GRIMAUD

THE BBC SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA

CONDUCTED BY JOHN ADAMS.






*Béla Bartók: Music for strings, percussion and celesta*

The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France

conducted by Alan Gilbert


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part two for tonight.

_Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ for clarinet and jazz ensemble (1949):










_Wonderful Town_ - musical in two acts [Story: Joseph A. Fields/Jerome Chodorov. Lyrics: Betty Comden/Adolph Green] (1953):










_Facsimile_ - choreographic essay for orchestra (1946):
_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_ for violin, strings and percussion (1954):



Symphonic suite from the music for the film _On the Waterfront_ (1955):
Overture to the operetta _Candide_ (1956):


----------



## cougarjuno

A wide-ranging disc of Delius works including the wonderful Dance Rhapsodies, beautifully performed by the RPO and Norman Del Mar. The disc also includes Delius' rarely performed piano music. The must-have piece perhaps is the huge symphonic work with wordless chorus The Song of the High Hills conducted by Fenby.


----------



## PlaySalieri

K477 - not heard it for a long time. Glad I caught up with it again. One of Mozart's finest. Reminds me of his kyrie in D minor k341.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 3 in D minor:










David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## canouro

*Schmelzer - Violin Sonatas*
Romanesca ‎


----------



## Itullian

Great sound


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Itullian

4 & 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in songs to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Itullian

15, 16,17
15 Pastoral, is my favorite sonata.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Complete Symphonies and Piano Concertos, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Now, the Choral Fantasia Op. 80, Barenboim, Piano.

BTW, in case anyone is wondering, *these recordings are all in stereo, including the legendary 1955 recording of the Seventh, discovered on stereo reels recently.

*


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Symphony No.1 in B-flat major, op.38 "Spring". Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker. This is really great sound and unquestionable musicianship. The jury is out on the music itself; I do like it, but I'm trying to figure out what it is that sets Schumann's symphonies apart from the pack.

Before this, I listened to the Berglund/Bournemouth Sibelius 5th. I think that might be the greatest ending to a symphony of all time. What a ballsy way to end a piece, and indeed I've heard it botched many times (probably a conductor's nightmare, navigating that many extended silences). I've heard it done better than this recording, but beyond the ending, as far as the performance itself, it's great. The only recording I may like better is Barbirolli/Hallé.



Itullian said:


> 15, 16,17
> 15 Pastoral, is my favorite sonata.


It's one of mine too. Have you heard Wilhelm Kempff play it? He owns that sonata IMO.


----------



## opus55

Emile Sauret (1852-1920)
Michi Wiancko, violin| Dina Vainshtein, piano










Giuseppe Sammartini: 6 Concertos in 7 Parts, Op. 2
I Musici


----------



## senza sordino

Part thirteen and the final part of my Russian / Soviet listening project. A large traversal of my CDs by Russian / Soviet composers. It took a month, and certainly one of my most ambitious.

Just the Tchaikovsky from this cd. Variations on a Rococo theme for Cello and orchestra. 









Shostakovich Ballet Suites 1, 2 and 3. (He borrows music from his jazz Suites, or is it the other way around?)









Kabalevsky Colas Breugnon, The Comedians, Romeo and Juliet 









Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus. Apollo and Agon are great, Orpheus I find rather boring









Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens (2007). Written for ASM. I think this piece is terrific. 









That's just about all of my CDs of Russian composers. Thirteen times five for one month. Time to move on.


----------



## xankl

disc 2. Gee I really like this.


----------



## Dimace

Two months before, I made an *Endre Hegedüs* presentation, where the Hungarian Meister performed Liszt on Italian Operas. A marvelous CD. After I posted a video (not very good one) where he played the Memories from Lucia. Today I'm coming again with him, *with the official concert for the 200 years from Liszt birth, 1811-2011* In the video, Endre performed as encore the *Hungarian Rhapsody No.15, better known as Rakoczi March.* It isn't the original score version, but a heavier technically arrangement, suitable for encore. Enjoy this GREAT Master's Servant and see the love of the audience to his person. Historical moments, my friends!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Concertos; Orchestral Suites; Chamber Music * Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv Produktion









Discs 2 & from this fine 8CD set.

This includes the 6th Brandenburg concerto; Triple Concerto: First two of the Orchestral Suites together with a number of chamber woks featuring the flute.


----------



## Joe B

Leopold Hager leading Thomas Indermuhle and the English Chamber Orchestra in oboe concertos by W. A. Mozart:


----------



## Itullian

First rate playing and sound.


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening was the complete recording of Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet with the Boston SO conducted by Seiji Ozawa.

It is undoubtedly a well played and decently recorded account but there was a little of the magic missing when compared to my other recordings - Maazel, Cleveland and Previn, LSO.


----------



## Malx

Finally:
Having seen this set featured a number times recently I thought I'd try it - via Spotify Symphony No 7.









I have the studio set Colin Davis recorded with the LSO but it isn't one of my favoured sets - other recordings just seemed to sound right in comparison. Maybe I need to revisit that box or is it that these live recordings are a cut above the older studio ones?


----------



## Itullian

My Schumann fix for the day.
#2


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, op. 55 "Eroica"










Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra: 1939


----------



## Itullian

#12 and 13
I have this set, the Stamitz set and the Panocha set.
imo this is the best.


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

Deprofundis feel the summer joyride, ah warm weather, god bless! the sun of god (lol) deprofundis made a christic joke ,yep I actually did this , god bless ther cloudless blue sky of azur, at night and wonderful in the dawn of day.

So Im currently listening to Boethius songs of Consolation - metr from 11th- century canterbury on glossa and sequentia ensemble hmmm hmm sublime delight, now Im also listening tonight to some Jachet de Mantoue= Jacques de Mantoue aka jacquet of mantua on bayard les lamentation de Jérémie by far one of my favorite record in a short list of 50 ratio to 100, since I have en exaustive collection and it sometimer hard for me to located a cd or & avinyl dear friend a warm salute, and i say bene to you all and enjoy this warm summer night.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Schuman, Symphony # 8










Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

Want a great complete Mozart set in modern orchestra and great DDD sound?
Here it is. The tempi are a bit fast like todays Mozart is played.
I prefer a bit slower like Bohm, but this is a fine set.


----------



## pmsummer

ISTANPITTA! VOL. 1
_Medieval Dance_
*Anonymous and Others*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director
_with_
Glen Velez - frame drums
_
Lyrichord Discs_


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Beethoven Sonata For Cello And Piano in F Major, Op. 5 No. 1 & No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5
Artist(s): Pierre Fournier cello - Friedrich Gulda piano 
Date of Recording: 1960
Recorded by DGG


----------



## Forsooth

haydnguy said:


> I think Schubert's lieder would be fantastic if only I knew the language.


Never mind knowing the language. One of Schubert's lieder works intrigued me with its beauty. I had to know the English translation. I did lots of research and finally found the words in English of this ethereal, ravishing song.

Turns out, the song (IIRC) was about a young man who recently had a GF named Laura. Laura jilted him. Now he spends his time pining for the afterlife and the comforts of God's heaven. But then he admits that if she would just pay a little attention to him, he would forget all this heaven nonsense and gladly spend the rest of his time here on earth with Laura.

Never again! I'll just go with the sounds of the words and the music, thank you very much!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony # 40 in G minor, K 550










Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## Dimace

Forsooth said:


> Never mind knowing the language. One of Schubert's lieder works intrigued me with its beauty. I had to know the English translation. I did lots of research and finally found the words in English of this ethereal, ravishing song.
> 
> Turns out, the song (IIRC) was about a young man who recently had a GF named Laura. Laura jilted him. Now he spends his time pining for the afterlife and the comforts of God's heaven. But then he admits that if she would just pay a little attention to him, he would forget all this heaven nonsense and gladly spend the rest of his time here on earth with Laura.
> 
> Never again! I'll just go with the sounds of the words and the music, thank you very much!


Even if you know German, the language of those days has little to do with this of today. And makes the situation more difficult the fact we have a song. Yes, if you speak German, you can have a good idea, what's the whole story about. But don't expect a thorough understanding of the text or libretto. I had recently this problem with Vaughan's Sea Symphony. What I have done? I listened and enjoyed the symphony and AFTER, I read the text. If the language was a problem, I had to quit from the Russia opera, which I love a lot. (for this reason, I NEVER buy an opera, without a booklet with libretto in English, German or Italian. )


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; The Sonatas For Piano/Klavier & Cello
Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax 
CBS Masterworks ‎- M2K 42446, 2 × CD, Compilation, USA & Canada, 1987.


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:


----------



## 13hm13

Way back in 1984, Audio Craft (Ohio) gave me this LP with my Dual turntable purchase ....









Dvořák* : Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 9 In E Minor, Op. 95 «From The New World»
Label: Telarc ‎- DG-10053


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas; D- 894-D-784

Christian Zacharias


----------



## 13hm13

Glad Telarc recorded this set ...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Forsooth said:


> Never mind knowing the language. One of Schubert's lieder works intrigued me with its beauty. I had to know the English translation. I did lots of research and finally found the words in English of this ethereal, ravishing song.
> 
> Turns out, the song (IIRC) was about a young man who recently had a GF named Laura. Laura jilted him. Now he spends his time pining for the afterlife and the comforts of God's heaven. But then he admits that if she would just pay a little attention to him, he would forget all this heaven nonsense and gladly spend the rest of his time here on earth with Laura.
> 
> Never again! I'll just go with the sounds of the words and the music, thank you very much!


Yeah, I made a mistake. I should have gone with your method. (about 10 years ago) I went on Schubert binge and among other things accumulated most of the Graham Johnson series. I also got a book that had the translations for all of them in it. I spent too much time trying to translate instead of listening until I had to ask myself if I wanted to end up a "Schubert specialist". Obviously I didn't and not knowing what else to do, sold the whole Johnson series at one time.


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy/ Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird/ Finale from The Firebird/ The Firebird Suite/ The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)/Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1/ Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1



> Alexandre Kantorow wins at the 16th International Tchaikovsky Competition
> by Chris O'Reilly
> 
> Alexandre KantorowThe results of the piano category in the XVI International Tchaikovsky Competition were announced last night, with First Prize and Gold Medal going to the 22-year-old Frenchman Alexandre Kantorow, who opted for Brahms and Tchaikovsky's Second Piano Concertos for his final round with the State Academic Symphony Orchestra and Vasily Petrenko on Wednesday evening (all other finalists chose to perform Tchaikovsky's more popular First Concerto).


Source: Presto


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)


----------



## tortkis

4 Piano Pieces, Op. 119 from Brahms Complete Solo Piano Works by Geoffroy Couteau (la dolce volta)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

my home lap top is bust so having to post at work......

last night-Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O.-a number of Mozart Piano Concertos which successfully complimented the three Haydn Paino Concertos performed by Andsnes and the Norwegain C.O.

I also reaquainted myself with the Naxos recording of Finzi's orchestral music that includes the Cello Concerto and Ecologue (this was mentioned earlier in the week by Merl and a number of others and reminded me to give this glorious collection a listen!)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 35-36 & 38


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part three.

I'm glad Lennie eventually got around to recording _West Side Story_, but did he leave it too late? It's ironic and unfortunate that he never got around to overseeing his greatest hit long before this, if only to tease out the Broadway stage factor to the _n_th degree in the way he effortlessly managed in his 1960 recording of _On the Town_. Also, there is the issue of having Carreras and Te Kanawa sing the main roles - despite their undoubted vocal prowess, expecting a Spaniard and a New Zealander to suddenly become Irish-American and Puerto Rican is an unavoidable over-reach on their acting talents, nor can they really avoid the inherent inflection from their respective operatic backgrounds. I enjoy the recording musically, and the more rambunctious numbers still sharply evoke the 1950s New York tenement battle-grounds but the singing of the two main characters is still more suited to the opera house rather than Broadway - I can't understand why Bernstein wanted it this way on this occasion, and for me that is too much of a fly in the ointment.

The saga behind the chequered history of _Candide_ is almost as convoluted as that of the operetta's plot itself - read more here:

https://leonardbernstein.com/works/view/10/candide

_Candide_ - operetta in two acts after the novella by Voltaire [Libretto: first version (1956) - text by Lillian Hellman, with lyrics by Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Richard Wilbur/Lillian Hellman/Leonard Bernstein/Felicia Bernstein. Revised version (1973) - largely new text by Hugh Wheeler, with lyrics by Richards Wilbur (additional lyrics credited to Stephen Sondheim/Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Lillian Helman/Leonard Bernstein] (orig. 1954-56 - extensive revision by 1989):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve art)

_West Side Story_ - musical in two acts [Story: Arthur Laurents. Lyrics: Stephen Sondheim] (1955-57):


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I'm still totally enamored with the early Mahler symphonies, 1, 2, and 4...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde / Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## Itullian

Lenny rockin' 4 & 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas No. 10-11-12 & 25


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4 and other works

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Emerson String Quartet / Evgeny Kissin
The New York Concert: Mozart, Fauré, Dvorák










Release Date April 12, 2019
Duration01:38:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateApril 27, 2018
Recording Location
Stern Auditorium, Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall, New York City


----------



## eljr

American Bach Soloists / Jeffrey Thomas
George Frideric Handel: Messiah (Part 1 & Part 2, Beginning)










Original Release Date: November 26, 2018
Release Date: November 26, 2018
Label: American Bach Soloists
Copyright: ℗© 2018 American Bach Soloists
Total Length: 1:12:35
Genres:
Classical


----------



## millionrainbows

Shoenberg: Phantasy for Violin with Piano Accompaniment, Op. 47 (1949). This is much better than many other versions I've heard; not afraid to lay back and let the textures breathe, instead of trying to bring out any sort of "melodic" character.

Also on disc 3 of this 5-disc set, Verklärte Nacht Op. 4 (1899), a very clear, sumptuous reading.; I like the sound of the instruments, and the way they are recorded. Also, Ode to Napoleon.


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Beethoven: Symphony No.9 '83










Release Date June 29, 2010
Duration01:06:17
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## TheGazzardian

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 58


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120896


*Jean Sibelius*

En saga
The Dryad
Dance-Intermezo
Pohjola's Daughter
Night Ride and Sunrise
The Bard
The Oceanides

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor

2002


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Halka" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Ballade #2 (Wild/Chesky)
Szymanowski - Symphony #2 (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Fantasia und fugue on a theme B-A-C-H
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses
Weinen Klagen Sorgen Zagen ( variations Bach cantata)
Isoldes Liebestod


----------



## robin4




----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Major, Op. 38


----------



## TheGazzardian

Hans Werner Henze - El Cimarron
William Pearson, Karlheinz Zoeller, Leo Brouwer, Stomu Yamash'ta


----------



## eljr

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen [Box Set]










Release Date 2005
Duration15:02:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera

CD I

Das Rheingold (The Rhine Gold), opera, WWV 86a


----------



## Guest

Again, the Brahms Clarinet Trio,










Three listens and still noticing more beauty. This work strikes me as Mozartian, focused more on charming melodies than the typical work by Brahms.

Followed with the first movement of the Clarinet quintet (with the intention of following with the rest of the work later). Obviously modeled on the Mozart piece, but with more Brahmsian seriousness than the trio.


----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 2, Phaeton*
Marc Soustrot, Malmo Symfoniorkester

I am not sure why so few recordings of the first symphony are available. This was the only one I could find on Amazon. I liked the whole disc quite a bit, and the second symphony was exceptional. I would call it smooth like butter.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 5 - Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic in music by Arnold Bax:










*Rogue's Comedy Overture
Tintagel
Seventh Symphony*


----------



## Itullian

The quartets


----------



## TheGazzardian

Hans Werner Henze - Symphonies 5 + 6








Following up to El Cimarron, since Henze has been getting a lot of attention here lately got curious ... I'll admit El Cimarron didn't do a whole lot for me, so far this symphony is doing more but I may not be at a place where I am receptive to this kind of music.


----------



## Malx

Two fine Symphonies this evening:
Firstly: 
Bruckner, Symphony No 3 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.









Followed by:
Schumann, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Chamber Music* on Archiv Produktion








Tonight's listening is to three discs from this excellent 8 CD set. A feast of Bach chamber music that includes the six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. These particular sonatas seem to transcend the typical baroque sonata. They are very special for me, great life enhancing music that I have several recordings of.


----------



## Malx

Final disc today:

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Previn.

I collected these discs in their original covers complete with notes it was more expensive than the re-released Sony box but that was my choice.
One of a few great sets of the Vaughan Williams symphonies on my shelves.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## 13hm13

Herr Mozart seems to be in the air again.
I'm not too fond of the EMI recording quality of the early-80s Tate/ECO/Mozart cycle ... which is too bad because the performances are just fine ...
Here's one example ...


----------



## 13hm13

Suk does not suck ...









Josef Suk (1874-1935):
Pohádka (Fairy Tale), op.16
Serenade for strings in E flat major, op.6

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek - conductor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part four tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Symphonic Dances_ from the musical _West Side Story_ (1955-57 - arr. 1960):










Symphony no.3 [_Kaddish_] for speaker, soprano, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Hebrew liturgy/Leonard Bernstein] (1963 - rev. 1977):
_(3) Chichester Psalms_ for boy soprano or countertenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Psalms CVIII, C, XXIII, II, CXXXI and CXXXIII in Hebrew] (1965):










_MASS: A Theatre Piece for Singers, Players and Dancers_ [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy/Stephen Schwartz/Leonard Bernstein] (1971):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich chamber music today. Artemis quartet's new album with no. 5 & 7 and piano quintet in the morning and now piano trio no. 2 with DSCH-Shostakovich Ensemble. Also listened to myself play some of the preludes op. 34 arranged for violin & piano, where I play the violin voice on my guitar, "just like" my hero Franz Halasz  Been working on a technique to play silly fast scales with right hand tremolo. Prelude no. 5 is the ultimate challenge! (Might have to just give up...) Going to meet with my piano colleague tomorrow.


----------



## Itullian

Got this used for $12.
Listened to 1 earlier, now 3.
This is excellent Brahms!


----------



## TheGazzardian

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Bourdon

13hm13 said:


> Herr Mozart seems to be in the air again.
> I'm not too fond of the EMI recording quality of the early-80s Tate/ECO/Mozart cycle ... which is too bad because the performances are just fine ...
> Here's one example ...
> 
> View attachment 120915


In my opinion are these recordings very fine.


----------



## flamencosketches

TheGazzardian said:


> Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16
> Mitsuko Uchida
> View attachment 120917


I need to hear this. Love Mitsuko, love these two works.

Current listening:










Frédéric Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor. Pierre Fournier, Jean Fonda. Wow, I just learned that Jean Fonda is actually Fournier's son.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Michi Gaigg / L'Orfeo Baroque Orchestra / Margot Oitzinger
Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Symphonies, Vol. 3










Audio CD (June 21, 2019)
Genre
Classical


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> The Fellini Album
> 
> Rota, N: 8 1/2 (Otto e mezzo): Suite/ Amarcord: Suite/ Casanova: Suite/ I clowns/ La Dolce Vita: Suite
> 
> Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly.
> 
> A must hear according by one of the neighbors, will see.


well?

Is this a must hear?

I am inclined to think it may very well be.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Frédéric Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor. Pierre Fournier, Jean Fonda. Wow, I just learned that Jean Fonda is actually Fournier's son.


Yes, both Fournier and Tortelier's later recordings are marred by the fact that they employed their offspring as pianists, instead of world class pianists. "Sorry, pappa, for playing too loud."

It is dreck, IMO.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LYRA VIOL
*William Lawes*
Richard Boothby - lyra viol
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Yes, both Fournier and Tortelier's later recordings are marred by the fact that they employed their offspring as pianists, instead of world class pianists. "Sorry, pappa, for playing too loud."
> 
> It is dreck, IMO.


Which would you recommend in its stead? It's the only one I've listened to much.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Which would you recommend in its stead? It's the only one I've listened to much.


I shouldn't criticize that particular recording, I've not head it, but other Fournier/Fonda didn't impress.

My favorite is Rostropovich/Argerich on DG. Two geniuses clashing (so to speak).

I love Fournier, but I look for his earlier recordings when he worked with pianists like Backhaus, Guilda, Firkunsy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Argerich and Rostropovich sounds great, I'll track that one down.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Symphony No.2 in C major, op.61. Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic.

Enjoying this one so far. The Vienna Phil was a damn good band in those days! They probably still are. I have not heard any recent recordings of theirs. But the way this orchestra blends and articulates everything so precisely is just unique. I think this has a lot more to do with the orchestra itself than the conductor (much as I love Lenny), as I've noticed similar traits in recordings with Kleiber, Böhm, Abbado, Solti, etc (point being, radically different conductors). I wonder if this has to do with the orchestra essentially being a self governing entity, with no "music director" post to speak of. It may be passé, but I would still say they are one of the greatest orchestras around. I definitely prefer them to the Berlin Phil. (Though this could be due to overexposure to the Berliners.)


----------



## Forsooth

eljr said:


> well?
> 
> Is this a must hear?
> 
> I am inclined to think it may very well be.


The Fellini Album: Let me cut in here and say, yes, it is a worthwhile listen, but it comes under 'guilty pleasure' rather than 'must hear.'  The sound is great.


----------



## D Smith

Syzmanowski: Violin Sonata in D Op. 9, Nocturne and Tarentella. Hahn: Romance, Violin Sonata. Tasmin Waley-Cohen, Huw Watkins. Re-listened to this and the Syzmanowski Sonata is an exceptional work. It will go into my listen to a lot queue. The Hahn works are very pleasant and competent but don't last for me. The playing on this disc is superb.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 120920
> Enjoying this one so far. The Vienna Phil was a damn good band in those days! They probably still are. I have not heard any recent recordings of theirs. But the way this orchestra blends and articulates everything so precisely is just unique. I think this has a lot more to do with the orchestra itself than the conductor (much as I love Lenny), as I've noticed similar traits in recordings with Kleiber, Böhm, Abbado, Solti, etc (point being, radically different conductors). I wonder if this has to do with the orchestra essentially being a self governing entity, with no "music director" post to speak of. It may be passé, but I would still say they are one of the greatest orchestras around. I definitely prefer them to the Berlin Phil. (Though this could be due to overexposure to the Berliners.)


That is unique in Bernstein's autumnal output that it captures the energy had created in his early recordings, mostly with the New York Philharmonic in the 60's.

The Vienna Philharmonic has it's sound, but I think of them mainly as an orchestra for traditional repertoire, the stuff they've been playing for 100 years. Their thing is style, rather than virtuosity, IMO. They are not an orchestra like Berlin that can also tackle modern works.


----------



## flamencosketches

^The most modern work that I've heard the VPO tackle is Strauss' Elektra with Solti, and they're phenomenal in it. I don't know when they first played that work, but it probably falls pretty close to the "stuff they've been playing for 100 years" category. So you may be right. They definitely excel in late Classical through late Romantic works, and don't tend to leave that comfort zone. Still, their style is not without substance, I would say.

If anyone can recommend me some more recent (past decade) Vienna Philharmonic recordings – either to demonstrate that they've still got it, or that they're a group of totally washed up hacks by now – I would really appreciate it!


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 29 in B-flat major, op.106: "Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier". Artur Schnabel. One of the greatest to ever do it


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> ^The most modern work that I've heard the VPO tackle is Strauss' Elektra with Solti, and they're phenomenal in it. I don't know when they first played that work, but it probably falls pretty close to the "stuff they've been playing for 100 years" category. So you may be right. They definitely excel in late Classical through late Romantic works, and don't tend to leave that comfort zone. Still, their style is not without substance, I would say.
> 
> If anyone can recommend me some more recent (past decade) Vienna Philharmonic recordings - either to demonstrate that they've still got it, or that they're a group of totally washed up hacks by now - I would really appreciate it!


I heard them do Bruckner 8 under Karajan at the end, about the same time they made the last recordings with him. Phenomenal. Nowadays performance standards are very high, I think it is hard to distinguish orchestras based on virtuosity. There are orchestras that have their own distinct style, like Vienna, and orchestras that pride themselves on playing in whatever style is required, like Berlin, the LSO, the Chicago Symphony, etc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120923


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

1999


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Itullian

Some middle ones.
Loving performances by Sir Neville.


----------



## pmsummer

ANIMA MEA
_Sacred Music of the Middle Ages_
*Anonymous - Hildegard von Bingen - St. Gallen - St. Francis*
Ensemble Cosmedin
Stephanie Hass, Christoph Haas - directors, voice, instruments
_
Naxos_


----------



## 13hm13

Itullian said:


> Some middle ones.
> Loving performances by Sir Neville.


Careful with the "eloquence AMSI" remasterings. They've been doctored up for more echo and reverb (=unnatural!!). Some Austrialian "eloquence" are okay (as long as they don't have "AMSI" label).

Anyway, coincidence (!!) ...
I was just about to post on later EMI Mozart/AoSMitF/Marriners ... one of which is here ...









Symphony No. 40 recorded X.& XI.1986 and originally released in 1987. Symphony No. 41 recorded XII.1984 and originally released in 1986.
Both recorded at No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
℗ 1987, 1986 EMI Records Ltd.


----------



## Itullian

Thank you.
It sounds good to me.
I've been happy with the ANSI issues I've received.

I am aware of that EMI set. It started around #25 I think.
I am sure they will be reissued eventually.


----------



## Itullian

I am very happy today.
My favorite Mozart symphony is the "Linz" and I think I have found
the perfect recording.
Thank you Bruno.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> well?
> 
> Is this a must hear?
> 
> I am inclined to think it may very well be.


Its a nice disc, returned it to his rightful owner though , I have one disc conducted by Muti, thats enough, as always; for me that is.


----------



## Larkenfield

I find great interpretive depth in Ott's playing. She has recently been diagnosed with MS but fortunately, it doesn't seem to have dramatically affected her and she's still able to perform.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3/ Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## KenOC

On the radio, Haydn's String Quartet #51 in G Op.64 #4. Whenever I hear music like this, I feel I'm in a better world.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36/Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...…


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'/ Overture to Schiller's Die Braut von Messina, Op. 100

Philharmonia Orchestra- Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Shirley Verrett (Orfeo), Anna Moffo (Euridice), Judith Raskin (Amor)

Coro Polifonico di Roma, Colleguium Musicum Italicum, Renato Fasano.


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Cras - Concerto pour piano et orchestre:


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 6

*Academy of st.Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner*


----------



## Hiawatha

Stevan Hristić - Rhapsody for piano and orchestra:


----------



## Hiawatha

Carlos Guastavino - Tres Romances:


----------



## Hiawatha

Melcher Melchers - Piano Concerto No.2 in C-major:


----------



## Merl

Another charity shop buy from a few years ago. £2 well spent.very good solid cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

13hm13 said:


> Careful with the "eloquence AMSI" remasterings. *They've been doctored up for more echo and reverb (=unnatural!!). Some Austrialian "eloquence" are okay (as long as they don't have "AMSI" label).*
> 
> Anyway, coincidence (!!) ...
> I was just about to post on later EMI Mozart/AoSMitF/Marriners ... one of which is here ...
> 
> View attachment 120924
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 40 recorded X.& XI.1986 and originally released in 1987. Symphony No. 41 recorded XII.1984 and originally released in 1986.
> Both recorded at No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
> ℗ 1987, 1986 EMI Records Ltd.


 I agree with you,I bought once a Beethoven CD (symphony 5/6 Karajan 63) and they sound as you described,I do not prefer it.
Ambient Surround Imaging


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Leonard Bernstein - final instalment this morning and afternoon.

_A White House Cantata_ is a posthumous rescue job sanctioned jointly by the Bernstein and Lerner estates in which a viable concert work was salvaged from the shipwreck of Leonard Bernstein's greatest critical and box office failure, _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_, an ambitious large-scale musical which ran for a paltry seven performances in 1976. Shocked, hurt and probably downright furious, Bernstein immediately withdrew _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ and didn't write another work for the stage.

The music itself wasn't particularly criticised but what seemed to really doom the work was Lerner's libretto, which was misunderstood by the liberals who found its overt race relations context patronising and stereotypically portrayed rather than eloquently-argued and well-intentioned, and disliked by the right who found it inappropriately preachy during the Bicentennial year, in which the nation should get down and party All-American style rather than sombrely reflect on contentious socio-political issues.

Dropping the play-within-a-play structure of the original work, the shorter Cantata is almost a potted history of the USA as reflected through the tenures of various White House incumbents and three generations of black domestic staff from the time of George Washington through to that of Theodore Roosevelt. With hindsight I think the result is both worthwhile and entertaining - nevertheless it would still be interesting to hear the original production, but the Bernstein estate (presumably as a result of a proviso enforced by Lennie while he was alive) has suppressed any idea of recording or performance.

_A White House Cantata_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra - posth. arr. by Charlie Harmon and Sid Ramin from the musical _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ [Text: Alan Jay Lerner] (orig. 1976 - arr. by 1997):










_Songfest_ - cycle of thirteen American poems for six singers and orchestra [Texts: Frank O'Hara/Lawrence Frelinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston Hughes/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):










Three meditations from _Mass_ for cello and orchestra (1977):
_Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for flute, strings and percussion (1981):










Suites nos.1 and 2 from _Dybbuk_, a ballet in three parts after the play by S. Ansky (a.k.a. Shloyme Zanvl Rappoport) for tenor, bass-baritone and orchestra [Text: Jewish biblical and liturgical sources] (1974):
Concerto for orrchestra [_Jubilee Games_] (1986 - revised 1988-89):


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Itullian

The legendary Vegh cycle.
Op18, 2,3,4


----------



## millionrainbows

Like most musique concréte, this has a linear, suspended feel, punctuated by smaller events. It must have something to do with roaming an environment.

Dedicated to the memory of some guy, lost in the great purge of 2015.


----------



## Hiawatha

Larkenfield said:


> I find great interpretive depth in Ott's playing. She has recently been diagnosed with MS but fortunately, it doesn't seem to have dramatically affected her and she's still able to perform.


Oh yes - this is magnificent. Thanks. I am so sorry to hear of her illness. These things always seem to happen to the best. I am definitely going to listen to more by her now.


----------



## Hiawatha

elgars ghost said:


> Various works of Leonard Bernstein - final instalment this morning and afternoon.
> 
> _A White House Cantata_ is a posthumous rescue job sanctioned jointly by the Bernstein and Lerner estates in which a viable concert work was salvaged from the shipwreck of Leonard Bernstein's greatest critical and box office failure, _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_, an ambitious large-scale music which ran for a paltry seven performances in 1976. Shocked, hurt and probably downright furious, Bernstein immediately withdrew _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ and didn't write another work for the stage.
> 
> The music itself wasn't particularly criticised but what seemed to really doom the work was Lerner's libretto, which was misunderstood by the liberals who found its overt race relations context patronising and stereotypically portrayed rather than eloquently-argued and well-intentioned, and disliked by the right who found it inappropriately preachy during the Bicentennial year, in which the nation should get down and party All-American style rather than sombrely reflect on contentious socio-political issues.
> 
> Dropping the play-within-a-play structure of the original work, the shorter Cantata is almost a potted history of the USA as reflected through the tenure of various White House incumbents and three generations of black domestic staff from the time of George Washington through to that of Theodore Roosevelt. With hindsight I think the result is both worthwhile and entertaining - nevertheless it would still be interesting to hear the original production, but the Bernstein estate (presumably as a result of a proviso enforced by Lennie while he was alive) has suppressed any idea of recording or performance.
> 
> _A White House Cantata_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra - posth. arr. by Charlie Harmon and Sid Ramin from the musical _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ [Text: Alan Jay Lerner] (orig. 1976 - arr. by 1997):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Songfest_ - cycle of thirteen American poems for six singers and orchestra [Texts: Frank O'Hara/Lawrence Frelinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston Hughes/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three meditations from _Mass_ for cello and orchestra (1977):
> _Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
> _Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
> _A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
> _Halil_ - nocturne for flute, strings and percussion (1981):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suites nos.1 and 2 from _Dybbuk_, a ballet in three parts after the play by S. Ansky (a.k.a. Shloyme Zanvl Rappoport) for tenor, bass-baritone and orchestra [Text: Jewish biblical and liturgical sources] (1974):
> Concerto for orrchestra [_Jubilee Games_] (1986 - revised 1988-89):


A very interesting post.

I am one of the few who quite like his symphonies although I find them challenging.


----------



## Hiawatha

haydnguy said:


> mailman came today...…


Duparc is underrated.

I was listening to his songs only this morning.

There is something very distinctive about them.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Pierre Boulez / BBC Symphony Orchestra

Yvonne Minton - Contralto

Ladies of the BBC Choral Society

Hertfordshire County Youth Choir

West London Youth Choir

Live recording, London, 1974 (exact date and venue unknown)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Borodin : String Quartettt/ String Quintett

Kocian Quartet and M. Kanka


----------



## Itullian

Spending the morning with Brahms and Thielemann.
Awesome set.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Itullian

My apologies to the folks here and DG and Thielemann.
Apparently I received a defective disc for this.
I got a replacement yesterday and it is a great disc.
An excellent Rhenish. Don't hesitate if you like this work and conductor.
I will be getting the rest of this cycle.
My apologies again. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Carroll - Festive Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Gibbs - Symphony #3 (Penny/Marco Polo)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120931


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for Piano and Violoncello
Polonaise brillante
. .Martha Argerich, piano
. .Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3
Ballade No. 4
. .Svjatoslav Richter, piano

recorded 1961, 1962, 1980; compilation 1981


----------



## Rogerx

New Era;

Danzi: Concertino for clarinet, bassoon and orchestra B flat major, Op. 47
Mozart: Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Se viver non degg'io (original version) (from Mitridate, Re di Ponto)
Stamitz, C: Clarinet Concerto No. 7 in E flat major
Stamitz, J: Clarinet Concerto in B flat Major
Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No 15 in A major, Op 141*

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Bernard Haitink






*Benjamin Britten: "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings"*

orchestra: A Far Cry

tenor, Nicholas Phan

Horn: Hazel Dean Davis


----------



## robin4




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 36*

I've had this box set for some time and have been ignoring it. Actually, Barry Wordsworth with the Capella Istropolitana does a nice job with this one. They don't sound like they're dialing it in; there is actually a lot of nuance here.

I'm comparing this with Karl Bohm's recording on Spotify, because that's the latest possible purchase I'm dithering over.


----------



## starthrower

Sonatas, Preludes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 33*

Barry Wordsworth on Naxos. I'm a little concerned; I like this more than Karl Bohm. That's not supposed to happen, is it?


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

sonata D 664
Impromptu D 899
Allegretto D 958

*The first time for me,Arrau and Schubert*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## 13hm13

A YouTube comment said it best: 
Casella: 2. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Gianandrea Noseda (LIVE, 2013)

"Wonderfully over-the-top symphony, played for all its worth, as it should be."






hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Gianandrea Noseda, Dirigent ∙

Deutsche Erstaufführung (German Premiere) ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 1. März 2013 ∙

Looking forward to listening to this and other Cassella symphs on Chandos and Naxos releases.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Après une lecture de Dante
6 Chants polonais de Fréderic Chopin
Funérailles


----------



## senza sordino

And now for something completely different from my recent Russian music binge. This will cleanse my aural palate, so to speak.

A recent purchase. Music for the 100 Years War. All singing by the Binchois Consort. A nice way to start my day.









Telemann Twelve Fantasies for solo violin. 









Bach E Major Suite, Britten Nocturnal after John Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Castelnuovo Tedesco Sonata for solo guitar "Omaggio a Boccherini " Wonderful Album, great performance. I thoroughly enjoyed this. A really nice repertoire too.









Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for Cello, Sheng Seven Tunes Heard in China. Also top notch.









Clarke, Babajanian and Martin Piano Trios. I really enjoy his CD. The Rebecca Clarke trio is especially impressive, as I've mentioned here several times before.









A mix of music.

This'll be my last post here for a couple of weeks, I'm going on holiday.


----------



## Guest

This time the Brahms Clarinet Quintet.










The Mozart Clarinet Quintet was an obvious model for this work. Brahms brings his own level of seriousness to the music, particularly in the first movement.

I like the performance. The string quartet has suitable gravitas and I like the clarinet performance, particularly in the second movement which combines lyrical elements with virtuoso passagework.


----------



## Malx

A work new to me:

Jolivet, Cello Concerto No 2 - Rostropovich, Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Jolivet.
This one will take a couple more listens before a final opinion will emerge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

Paul McCreesh conducting, libretto in English.


----------



## TheGazzardian

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Piano ConcertoNo. 2 in G Major, Op. 44


----------



## Itullian

Sonatas 18, 19, 20, 21


----------



## millionrainbows

Alfred Schnittke, Symphony No. 6 (1992). BBC National Orchestra of Wales. Tadaaki Otaka, conductor.

Happy happy joy joy. (Life is crap)

There must be something about Wales that makes it a good choice for the Eastern European darkness of Schnittke.

Stark, dark, and fully snarked. 









LATER EDIT: I got a hint of Carl Ruggles in the third movement. This means: dissonance for dissonance's sake, no system, just sound. But the orchestration and texture is thin enough to support these dissonances as harmonic entities, and gives them distinct character. But, like Ruggles, this gives a certain pathos to the chords, and this pathos is what I recognized.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Orchestral Suites & Chamber Works* on Archiv Produktion








Listening to discs 3 & 7 from this 8 CD set'

We have the third and fourth Orchestral Suites followed by the 'fifth' BWV 1070 which I am totally unfamiliar with. This is very much a chamber work and I find it very enjoyable despite not sounding at all like JSB. A little investigation on the internet suggests that although in the catalogue of JS Bach works it's not by him. Apparently the composer is unknown but WF Bach has been suggested.

The works on the following CD are Three Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, and Three Sonatas for Flute and Basso continuo. Of these works the Viola Gamba sonatas are up there with the sonatas for violin and harpsichord as favourite Bach chamber works.


----------



## Itullian

#3


----------



## Malx

Max Reger, Piano Concerto - Marc-Andre Hamelin, Berlin RSO, Ilan Volkov.
A weighty concerto - no purely virtuosic showpiece here.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel & Mozart Arias sung by Owen Brannigan* on EMI. 








Not one of my favourite CD's. The recording are somewhat dated, as is the performance style.


----------



## Itullian

The 2 string quintets


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Max Reger, Piano Concerto - Marc-Andre Hamelin, Berlin RSO, Ilan Volkov.
> A weighty concerto - no purely virtuosic showpiece here.
> 
> View attachment 120944


Weighty, I don't like the sound of that. My impression of most Reger music is a jungle of tangle chromaticism that it is impossible to escape from.


----------



## millionrainbows

Baron Scarpia said:


> Weighty, I don't like the sound of that. My impression of most Reger music is a jungle of tangle chromaticism that it is impossible to escape from.


Then listen to Mozart.


----------



## Itullian

Disc 1
1,3,5


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6*
Anatol Ugorski

This is a good performance of a work with a huge variety contained within itself.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:


----------



## Guest

The "Archduke." Poor balances and overall too distant/reverberant sound mar this recording. The beauty of Qobuz is that it's easily deleted!


----------



## WVdave

Brahms;‎ The Piano Concertos 
Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly 
Decca ‎- 475 7637, 2 × CD, Album, Europe, 2006.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120957


*Franz Schubert*
- Sonata for arpeggione and piano

*Robert Schumann*
- Fünf Stücke im Volkston

*Claude Debussy*
- Sonata for cello and piano

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Benjamin Britten, piano

recorded 1961, 1968; remastered and reissued 1999


----------



## Rogerx

Ries & Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Jurgen Demmler (clarinet), Peter Grabinger (piano), Markus Tillier (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano).


----------



## 13hm13

Probably Casella's magnum opus (Symph 2 from 1908) ... and a great recording by Chandos here in this 2010 24-bit/96khz release:


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Journal Intime

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



> We can almost take for granted Tharaud's virtuosity, his sensitivity of touch and his satisfying mixture of imagination, intuition and good sense. But he is extraordinary in one very special... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2010,


----------



## Merl

I like this set. Some lovely playing from the RPO and Nowak is a good guide through the symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Janáček: Jenufa

Elisabeth Söderström (Jenufa), Wieslav Ochman (Laca), Eva Randová (Kostelnicka), Petr Dvorsky (Steva), Lucia Popp (Karolka), Marie Mrázová (Stařenka Buryjovka), Václav Zitek (Mill Foreman), Dalibor Jedlicka (Mayor)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.31 "Paris",35 "Hafner" & 36 "LInz ".


----------



## haydnguy

Starting listening with Symphony 1 and 2 (CD1 and CD2)


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a fair while since I devoted some quality time to the opera part of my collection. I'm looking forward to digging deep into the drawer and reacquainting myself not just with some estranged friends but also with a few passing ships over the next week or so - in baseball parlance I've only had 'a cup of coffee' with some of them so I think they deserve some long-overdue attention. For convenience's sake I'll go about it alphabetically by composer in most cases. It must be well over ten years ago since I last heard _Fidelio_ - shocking isn't it? :lol:

_Fidelio_ - opera in two acts op.72 [Libretto: Joseph Sonnleithner after Jean-Nicolas Bouilly - later edited by Georg Friedrich Treitschke] (1804 - rev. by 1806 and by 1814):










_Norma_ - 'tragedia lirica' in two acts after the play _Norma, ou L'infanticide_ by Alexandre Soumet [Libretto: Felice Romani] (1831):


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> I like this set. Some lovely playing from the RPO and Nowak is a good guide through the symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 120960


Looking for another Brahms set. Will look into this one


----------



## Bourdon

*Bizet*

*Les Pêcheurs de Perles*

recorded 1953 Paris


----------



## Judith

Think I may have underestimated Rattle. Listening to a wonderful Brahms Symphony no 4 with Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante etc.

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 4

Chorale Preludes BWV 711, 714-718, 722, 724-732, 734, 737-739 765, Preludes And Fugues BWV 531, 533, Fantasia BWV 563


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi ‎- Le Quattro Stagioni / RV 271 "L'amoroso" *
I Musici, Félix Ayo


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Works for Solo Piano Vol. 1

Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'/ Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

Liszt: Du bist die Ruh (No. 3 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)/ Sechs Melodien von Franz Schubert, S563/
Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558

Barry Douglas (piano)


----------



## TheGazzardian

Niels Gade - Napoli, Suite Dansante

From:


----------



## Hiawatha

I was listening to the wonderful, if little heard, "The Blue Bird" (1913) by Ralph Vaughan Williams on BBC Radio 3 yesterday. It was its premiere from the English Music Festival at Dorchester-on-Thames. I have absolutely fallen in love with this piece just as I did in 1984 with RVW 2. Now "tweaked" by Martin Yates, I really hope that this will become performed regularly including at the Proms. It would sit so well with that several-times-reworked 2nd symphony which is from the same period, at least in its earliest forms.

BBC Concert Orchestra/Martin Yates, just after the 1 hour mark:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0006ffy

There is some other excellent music here, especially from my point of view Milford's second symphony and obviously the Delius.

But actually, there isn't anything in this programme I don't like.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120964


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

recorded 1965, digitally remastered 1999


----------



## TheGazzardian

Witold Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3
Berlin Philharmonic & Witold Lutoslawski


----------



## robin4




----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Bohm/Vienna. Elegant, considered and affectionate. When I'm in the mood for this approach to Brahms, Bohm is hard to beat. The orchestra excels with this material. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Rota: Music for Film

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

I listened to a few pieces played by Brendel and decided to purchase a complete recording of these Harmonies Poétique et Religieuses

CD 1

Invocation 7:27
Ave Maria 5:57
Bénédiction De Dieu Dans La Solitude 17:10
Penśee Des Morts 13:47
Pater Noster


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Bohm/Vienna. Elegant, considered and affectionate. When I'm in the mood for this approach to Brahms, Bohm is hard to beat. The orchestra excels with this material. Recommended.


A marvelous understated but expressive performance.


----------



## D Smith

Gounod: Symphonies 1 & 2. Tortelier/Iceland Symphony. Both symphonies are eminently listenable and enjoyable. Thanks to Mr. Tortelier for recording them in an excellent performance and sound.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Great set!!!!!!


As if I need another temptation.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Iolanta*
Emmanuel Villaume, Anna Netrebko, Slovenian Philharmonic Orchestra

This was my first shot at this opera. It was moderately enjoyable to me, and the highlights were 3-2, 4-1, 7-1, and 7-3 (scene numbers followed by track within the scene).


----------



## premont

Itullian said:


> Great set!!!!!!


I am on my way through all the recordings of the Bach cello suites I own. I listened to Mørk's version a couple of weeks ago. You make me want to revisit it soon.


----------



## Jacck

*Mahler - Sym7*
Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> As if I need another temptation.


He has a beautiful tone and gives a nicely nuanced performance, always interesting.


----------



## Itullian

Bruno rehearsing no 36, "Linz" 
Then full 36 and 38 complete.
Very cool.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Sonata in F sharp minor Op.2
4 Ballades Op.10


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE AMIGO
_13th-Century *Galician-Portuguese* Songs and Dances of Love, Longing, and Devotion_
Ensemble Alcatraz
_with_
Kitka - women's vocal ensemble
Angelorum - medieval harp choir
_
Dorian Recordings_


----------



## Malx

Strauss, Burleske in D minor - Marc-Andre Hamelin, Berlin RSO, Ilan Volkov.









J S Bach, Keyboard Concerto No 4 - ASMF with Murray Perahia (piano & conductor).


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Looking for another Brahms set. Will look into this one


Get the Albrecht set. Thats really good.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphonies Nos 4 & 8 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.
Recorded live in Vienna in 1960 - very decent mono sound for live recordings of that time. I find it is a set that I keep coming back to on a regular basis + Kempe's Brahms set is also remarkably fine.
A bargain not to be missed in my opinion.

Merl - I'd be interested to hear what you think of this box if you know it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120976


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Quintet, Op. 44
Piano Quartet, Op. 47

Emerson String Quartet
Menahem Pressler, piano

1995


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous playing and sound.


----------



## 13hm13

3-CD set from 2015.

Theodore Dubois: Portraits, Vol. 2 Musique de chambre

Contains rare (world premiere???) recordings of two symphs.









Orchestra: Quatuor Giardini, Brussels Philharmonic, Les Siecles, Flemish Radio Choir
Conductor: Francois-Xavier Roth, Herve Niquet
Composer: Theodore Dubois
Audio CD (February 24, 2015)
Number of Discs: 3
Label: Ediciones Singulares


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
*Steve Reich - J.S. Bach - Igor Stravinsky - Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei*
The Knights - orchestral collective
_
Warner Classics_


----------



## Colin M

Bruch Scottish Fantasy Op. 46 Mazur, Gewandhausorchestre Leipzig, Accardo (violin)

I must be in a string kind of mood. So enchanting and wistful... Preceded by Dvorak String Quartet No. 12 (‘American’) Keller Quartet. I know I will get back to Rachmaninov or Liszt or Prokofiev on the piano soon enough : )


----------



## Forsooth

Merl said:


> Get the Albrecht set. Thats really good.


Where to find the Brahms symphony set by Gerd Albrecht? Can't seem to locate one.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

This is popular a title of a 1979 live recording. Surprised no video (YouTube or otherwise) exists. Maybe never videographed??

Anyway, a decent performance marred by poor recording quality.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY ITALIAN MADRIGALS
*Various and Sundry Composers*
Capella Antiqua München
- Elisabeth Ruhland, Gustav Leonhardt - harpsichord
- Franz Brüggen - flute
- Michael Schäffer - lute
- Wieland Kuijken - viol da gamba
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
Pro-Arte_


----------



## StrE3ss

Johann Sebastian Bach The Violin Concertos
Zino Francescatti and Régis Pasquier violin
Festival Strings Lucerne Rudolf Baumgartner conducting
Date of Recording: 1972


----------



## opus55

Penderecki and Szymanowski

















Polska!


----------



## KenOC

Listening tonight to all of Beethoven's late sonatas played by Peter Serkin on a Graf fortepiano. A bit of a different experience! Now wrapping up with the Hammerklavier, in the slow movement currently. Beethoven is in no hurry here.

Added: Serkin's final fugue is a real barn burner.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano).


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1990


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Three Centuries of Organ Music at Notre Dame de Paris

Olivier Latry (organ)



> Latry delivers with predictable virtuosity and musicianship a well-chosen programme that mixes a few of the usual French suspects with some less commonly-heard repertoire… as well as being thoroughly... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## janxharris

Allan Pettersson - Symphony No. 7






Reminds me somewhat of Shostakovich's 10th symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Gärtnerin Aus Liebe

Helen Donath (Sandrina), Ileana Cotrubas (Serpetta), Tatiana Troyanos (Ramiro), Werner Hollweg (Belfiore), Hermann Prey (Nardo), Gerhard Unger (Podesta), Jessye Norman (Arminda)

NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt.


----------



## Merl

Forsooth said:


> Where to find the Brahms symphony set by Gerd Albrecht? Can't seem to locate one.


Its available on Presto or you can listen to it on Deezer.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Get the Albrecht set. Thats really good.


Thank you. Will investigate


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part two today - another couple of eye-dabbers.

_Lakmé_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Edmond Gondinet/Philippe Gille] (1881-82):










_Lucia di Lammermoor_ - 'dramma tragico' in three acts after the novel _The Bride of Lammermoor_ by Sir Walter Scott [Libretto: Salvadore Cammarano] (1835):


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 8

Bruno Walter / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Live recording, Carnegie Hall, New York City, January 26, 1941


----------



## Larkenfield

Warm, sensuous and romantic Berlioz from Michael Tilson Thomas and the SFS:






I thought this was delightful and the other parts can be heard automatically on YT rather than here. Berlioz didn't compose using a piano and the freedom of that I believe can be heard in this music. (He later contended that this was an advantage because it "saved me from the tyranny of keyboard habits, so dangerous to thought, and from the lure of conventional harmonies".) I believe that was at least true for him. I find him imaginative and refreshing as a Romantic-era composer.


----------



## Merl

Listening to the first couple of symphonies. Nice rustic performances from Anguelov and his forces. Reminds me of Kosler's Dvorak but with livelier, snappy rhythms and some gorgeous wind playing. The 2nd is sounding as convincing as ive ever heard. Looking forward to hearing the rest. Been after this for some time.


----------



## Jacck

*Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis (Boris Berezovsky)
Ligeti - Études for Piano (Fredrik Ullén)*

some of the best piano compositions of the 20th century


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a theme by Handel Op.24
Variations on a theme by Paganinni Op.35

Yesterday I listened to the Brahms Ballades, one of the most beautiful pieces for piano that I know. Of course it was performed well but I constantly had to think of another recording.
My first introduction with the Ballades was a great one with Gilels.
A little later I heard the Michelangeli recording and I was enchanted. This is what I missed in the Arrau recording yesterday.
Michelangeli goes deep into the pores of the work and gives it a tight structure and it sings, it sings ..... 
The Ballads, communication with a poetic penetration.

I love the Handel variations and it sounds very well.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'/Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

Recorded: 1984-02-02
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Listening to the first couple of symphonies. Nice rustic performances from Anguelov and his forces. Reminds me of Kosler's Dvorak but with livelier, snappy rhythms and some gorgeous wind playing. The 2nd is sounding as convincing as ive ever heard. Looking forward to hearing the rest. Been after this for some time.
> 
> View attachment 120986


the 3rd?

now lstening again to your recommendation-Zehetmair's recording of Brahms' 4th with what apparently is the oldest Swiss 'band' on a label I had never heard of!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mauricio Kagel*

*Die Stücke Der Windrose*

The Pieces of the Compass Rose for Salon Orchestra

1 Südwesten
2 Norden
3 Westen

*Schönberg Ensemble Amsterdam*

*Reinbert de Leeuw*

*recommended*:tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

After a brief inactivity because of my heavy schedule, I'm again with you my dearest Friends and friends. Without many words we are starting somehow religious, with one of the best masses of my Master, in one historic recording. It is an 2X award won performance from 1977, in LP 180 gr., conducted by* Janos Ferencsik,* who is considered a great Liszt expert. Nothing expensive though. This issue, with the two awards stickers maybe costs some dollars more. So, my dearests: *Liszt Ferenc ans his glorious Missa Solennis! *


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Lieder volume 1

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen-Gustavino & Piazolla*

Visions de L'Amen ---- *A great recording of this Messiaen piece*
Tres Romances argentinos
Three Tangos


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Jacck

*Bach - Die Kunst Der Fuge *
Organ - Herbert Tachezi


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Fibich Symphonies 1-2-3 with Czech and Prague POs under Karel Sejna.* (Supraphon 2002) Undoubtedly the best Fibich Circle ever. Bonus works: At Twilight & A springtime tale, with* Frau Tikalova* (Sopran) and Herr Kalas (Bass) As I have already declared, die Frau Tikalova has the perfect lyric voice both for opera works and Lieder.


----------



## Vasks

_The Fourth of July!_

*Gould - Star-Spangled Overture from "American Ballads" (Kuchar/Naxos CD)
Hewitt - The Fourth of July [A Grand Military Sonata] (Ellsasser/Nonesuch LP)
Copland - Suite from "The Tender Land" (composer/RCA CD)
Ives - The Circus Band (Smith/Columbia LP)
Grofe - The Grand Canyon Suite (Kunzel/Telarc CD)
Sousa - The Gallant Seventh (Fennell/Mercury LP) *


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto
Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017.


----------



## robin4




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 120998


*William Grant Still*

In Memorium
Africa
Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2005


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Busoni: Piano Concerto
> Kirill Gerstein (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo
> 
> Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017.


*The KING of the concerts,* in every FFFing aspect! Beethoven and Tschaikowsky in one POWER packet of stellar grace and charm. I will try this new (for me) recording!


----------



## 13hm13

It's the 4th of July (i.e. Independence Day) here in the USA. Time for some Telarc ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121004


*Ferde Grofé*

Mississippi Suite
Grand Canyon Suite
Niagara Falls Suite

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
William T. Stromberg, conductor

1999


----------



## Guest

These violin concertos are turned into keyboard concertos (harpsichord and organ)--sheds new light on them, and it helps to separate the soloist from the accompaniment when everyone isn't playing a string instrument. Excellent sound.


----------



## ECraigR

Bourdon said:


> *Mauricio Kagel*
> 
> *Die Stücke Der Windrose*
> 
> The Pieces of the Compass Rose for Salon Orchestra
> 
> 1 Südwesten
> 2 Norden
> 3 Westen
> 
> *Schönberg Ensemble Amsterdam*
> 
> *Reinbert de Leeuw*
> 
> *recommended*:tiphat:


That's a very fine looking album there! The Schönberg Ensemble rarely disappoints, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Menuet antique, Valses Nobles . . .*

Lovely music except for that irritating vibrato in the Pavane.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6. Nelsons/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. Another fine installment in Nelsons' cycle. The orchestra sounds terrific and Nelsons leads a solid performance.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60










Carl Schuricht, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Merl

This is getting better. Symphonies 3&4. It still reminds me of Kosler's cycle soundwise (lovely rustic czech woodwinds) but quicker and snappier in execution.


----------



## haydnguy

The jury has returned a verdict: Guilty as charged. Nothing special. Money best spent elsewhere.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concertos 1 & 2


----------



## bejart

Pierre Auguste Louis Blondeau (1784-1865): String Quartet in F Minor, (adapted from Beethoven's Piano Sonata in F Minor, Op.2, No.1)

Quatuor ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> The jury has returned a verdict: Guilty as charged. Nothing special. Money best spent elsewhere.


You have my respect, my dearest. I was ready to hit this one, because, as you already know, my love and pathos for the Four Last Songs. There are many crappy recordings nowadays. It is very useful to know and avoid them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa Solemnis by Beethoven with Harnoncourt. I believe I've never heard this before...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Missa Solemnis by Beethoven with Harnoncourt. I believe I've never heard this before...


Well, I hope you're spurred to hear it again! (I hated it until the fifth listen. Then something clicked. Now I love it.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer, Nocturnes, Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Giulini and the Philharmonia. Dithering about purchasing the Guilini London Years box set from Warner.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No.9 In D Minor (Op. 125) ("Choral")
Ansermet, L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande
London Records Treasury Series - STS 15089, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Reissue, US, 1967.

Stumbled on to this VG+ copy at a thrift store this morning (35 cents!) and hadn't listened to Ansermet's version of No. 9 in years. Forgot how good it was!


----------



## Guest

More baroque transcriptions. The original harpsichord accompaniment must be viciously hard to play on the guitar. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn Violin Concerto*

Jascha Heifetz on violin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sederunt Principes by Pérotin with the Hilliard Ensemble. Couldn't stand Pérotin the last time I listened  Feel better about it now  ...oops, that was Machaut...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121011


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor
Symphony in E minor "Gaelic Symphony"

Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor
Alan Feinberg, piano

2003


----------



## Dimace

The mythical Bulgarian Interpreter *Alexis Weissenberg* wishes all of you a very nice evening.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121012


*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Common Man

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

originally recorded 1959-1966; digitally remastered compilation 1997


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Piano Quintets

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Artemis Quartet


----------



## AeolianStrains

A favorite, of course; a masterly tour de force.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács- Nagy


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen / Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a(921), 943, 965, 983, 985 by

Robert Tear / Suzanne Danco/ The Elizabethan Singers .


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Viktoria Mullova (violin).


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 2

Eugene Ormandy / Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra

Corinne Frank Bowen - Soprano

Anne O'Malley Gallogly - Contralto

Twin City Symphony Chorus

Live recording, Cyrus Northrup Memorial Auditorium, University of Minnesota, Minneapolis, January 6, 1935


----------



## 13hm13

A 2018 high-rez Decca release of ...









Vivaldi*, English Chamber Orchestra Conductor And Solist Henryk Szeryng ‎- The Four Seasons, etc.
Label: Decca ‎- 483 4487
Format: 25 × File, FLAC, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered, 24-bit/96kHz 
Originally issued on LP:
Files 1 to 12 in 1969 - see Vivaldi* - English Chamber Orchestra, Henryk Szeryng - De Vier Jaargetijden
Files 13 to 25 in 1976 - see Vivaldi*, Henryk Szeryng, English Chamber Orchestra - Concertos for 1,2 and 4 violins


----------



## elgar's ghost

An opera each from two great 20th century German composers.

Karl Amadeus Hartmann's only full-length opera is set during the Thirty Years War, a particularly relentless and bloody conflict which laid waste to vast swathes of central Europe during the 17th. century, and how it impacts on a naïve country lad who experiences the worst of it from two sides, initially as a peasant boy whose village is ravaged (fondly named Simplicius ('Simpleton)' by the kindly hermit who adopted him afterwards) and later as an underage soldier pressed into service.

Composed not long after the Nazis took power, it could be said that the opera was an eerie premonition of the many horrors to follow, by which time the avowedly anti-Fascist composer had withdrawn from public life in silent protest against the new regime. The opera wasn't performed until the end of the 1940s, when Hartmann was deservedly in a more favourable position to belatedly continue his career.

_Simplicius Simplicissimus_ [_The Simplest Simpleton_] - opera in three parts after the novel by Jakob von Grimmelhausen [Libretto: Hermann Scherchen/Wolfgang Petzet/Karl Amadeus Hartmann] (1934-35 - rev. 1957):



*****************

Hans Werner Henze's chamber opera is fairly light-hearted on the surface but, as with all good cautionary tales concerning greed and hypocrisy, there is a darker underlayer to it all. In London c. 1900, the middle-aged aristocratic cat Lord Puff, president-elect of the Royal Society for the Protection of Rats(!), is reluctantly anticipating marriage as he is under pressure from his owner (Mrs Halifax, who is unseen) to further his blood line. He is soon matched with an air-headed young country cat called Minette. Soon after the betrothal, Minette, who is hardly worldly-wise, is charmed on the rooftops by an alley cat called Tom, who immediately falls in love with her.

Tom and Minette's encounter has been witnessed by Arnold, Lord Puff's rakish and debt-ridden nephew. Arnold is being harassed by a moneylender named Jones, so together they scheme to ensure that Arnold remains first in line to inherit Lord Puff's estate by poisoning him at the wedding ceremony before the vows are taken. This fails, but during the service Arnold gives an exaggerated account of what he saw on the rooftops, thus at least giving him a chance to disgrace Lord Puff's new wife and her alleged lover via the courts.

During the subsequent annulment proceedings the co-respondent Tom is also found guilty on the spot of desertion from the army and is about to be taken down when it transpires that he is actually Lord Fairport, soon to be the richest cat in England, who was abandoned as a kitten. The judge, a pro-RSPR cat, rules that in order for Lord Fairport to claim his immense fortune he has to go to the lawyer's office the following day where a will is to be drawn up for him. If he fails to do so then the money will automatically be awarded to the RSPR instead. The RSPR still expect Lord Fairport to sign the fortune over to them on principle, but he refuses, saying that he will use his wealth to make a new start with Minette. Aghast, they conspiratorially decide to get their hands on the money one way or the other.

The following day, Mrs. Halifax, appalled by Minette's alleged promiscuity, arranges for her to be drowned in the Thames. A morose Lord Fairport goes to the lawyer's office and is then stabbed by the lawyer's clerk (who was presumably put up to it by the judiciary and the RSPR) before he can put a signature to his will - the 'official' line being that he dies of grief on hearing the news of Minette's killing. The clerk wipes his bloodstained knife with the will which is then nonchalantly torn up - Lord Fairport's fortune now belongs to the RSPR, but not before the lawyer subtracts an exorbitant amount for 'legal expenses'. Satisfied at the outcome, Lord Puff and the RSPR take their leave. The ghost of Minette then appears and in a final duet the dying Lord Fairport looks forward to their reunification in death. The opera ends with the mouse servant Louise nipping in and stealing the money unnoticed, lamenting the self-serving fickleness of cat behaviour.

_The English Cat_ - opera in two acts, loosely adapted from the novel _Les peines de coeur d'une chatte anglaise_ by Honoré de Balzac [Libretto: Edward Bond] (1978-82 - rev. by 1990):


----------



## haydnguy

Rummaging through my Americana collection and pulled out...…


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

24 préludes Op.28
Piano Sonata No.3

A very beautifully recording Denon CD Tokyo 1991.

The somewhat undercooled style of Magaloff has its own merit.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

*The Florestan Trio*

Trio in B major piano,violin and cello
Trio in E flat major piano,violin and horn


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker*
Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra

This is an outstanding ballet, and the performance here is stellar. Thanks to RockyIII for the recommendation. I'm still looking for a version where the flutes are less aggravating in the Clara and Prince Charming number, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann - Piano Concertos

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo, etc.

Daniel Muller-Schot (cello), Robert Kulek (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, played by Russians. String Quartet No. 2 in A Op. 68 (1944).

A very active opening, followed by a droney Romance, then one of Shosty's 'diabolical' waltzes, sounding like a Devil's dance of death, appropriate for war and post-war times.


----------



## Vasks

_X,Y,Z_

*Xenakis -Pleiades (Les Percussions de Strasbourg/Denon)
Yun - Gong-Hu (Borkowski/Naxos)
Zwillich - Flute Concerto (Dwyer/Koch)*


----------



## mikeh375

Vasks said:


> _X,Y,Z_
> 
> *Xenakis -Pleiades (Les Percussions de Strasbourg/Denon)
> Yun - Gong-Hu (Borkowski/Naxos)
> Zwillich - Flute Concerto (Dwyer/Koch)*


Vasks, your listening is prodigious and amazingly varied, I always look out for your daily post - some amazing works I'll probably never get around to. Where on Earth do you find time to compose...


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 8

Shen
Toni Scherchen

Alternances
Makoto Shinohara

Quatre Études Chorégraphiques
Maurice Ohana

Candrakâla
Shima 
Alain Louvier

Hiérophonie V
Yoshihisa Taïra


----------



## robin4

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sinfonía nº 41, en do mayor, K 551 "Júpiter". *

Orquesta Sinfónica de Galicia

Lorin Maazel, director


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto on E Flat, RV 483

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto*
Nathan Milstein, William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, recommended by Manxfeeder

Exquisite!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony*

I was indifferent to this piece until I heard this recording. Now it all comes together.


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: The Wooden Prince, Miraculous Mandarin. Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra & Susanna Malkki. Excellent performance. My only quibble is the recording suffers from excessive dynamic range which is usually the case with BIS.


----------



## Merl

Another one dug out of the CD rack and its not been played for a looooong time. Nice though.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.15 in B♭, Op.9, No.5

Kodaly Quartet Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## AeolianStrains

Released last year from Erato:










Bertrand Chamayou, Emmanuel Krivine: Orchestre National de France, Saint-Saëns ‎- Piano Concertos 2 & 5


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym No. 7, Sym. No. 11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Art Rock

.............................................


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Bassoon Concerto in B Flat, Ben 107

Paul Weigold directing the Camerata pro Musica -- Matthias Racz, bassoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## bejart

Andre Ernest Modeste Gretry (1741-1813): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.3, No.6

Quatuor Thais: Caroline Bayet and Elsa de Lacerda, violins -- Wendy Ruyman, viola -- Kathy Adam, cello


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics







The fourth CD from this 5 CD box set, featuring Handel and Bach with some Dowland, Campion, Purcell, Boyce, Monro and Arne thrown in too.

An excellent collection from one of my favourite singers.


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Koechlin: Persian Hours. Rheinland-Pfalz Phil./ Segerstam (Marco Polo)


Welcome back, my friend! We missed you heavily!


----------



## Itullian

Got my complete Kempff concerto set today.
Yay!!!


----------



## Rambler

*Bassoon Concertos: Vivaldi, Weber & Jolivet* Rodion Tolmachev (bassoon) and the Marlinsky Theatre Orchestra conducted by Ivan Stolbov 















A disc of bassoon concertos from the 18th, 19th and 20th centuries. Good fun!


----------



## Dimace

I couldn't say that *Haydn *is my thing. Like Bach, I don't like a lot his music and I also don't play it. But, again like Bach, for pedagogical purposes he is TOP! A composer who taught so many thinks to Beethoven could not be of second class. This collection with his sonatas is a quite good bargain (about 50 US) and it is based on the *Original Wiener Urtext Ausgabe*. (edited by Christa Landon at 1960s)* Rudolf Buchbinder is THE pianist for such instances, because is also THE teacher!* You will listen 100% the original Haydn, without other third party elements. As CD circle, maybe this one is the best. If you have the Haydn with Balsam or with Olbertz (maybe the best all around Haydn interpreter in the history) maybe you could buy this for its superior sound and (if you are piano professionals) for its pedagogic elements.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> View attachment 121034


Listening to Sonata No. 41. I've been neglecting this box set for too long.


----------



## Flavius

Thank you, Dimace.

Koechlin: Chamber Music with Flute. Ruhland, Tal (hanssler)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Listening to Sonata No. 41. I've been neglecting this box set for too long.


Neglecting because you don't like it, or for other reasons?


----------



## Merl

Lots of new stuff to listen to but im still on Anguelov and his Dvorak. Very good 5th from this impressive set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Neglecting because you don't like it, or for other reasons?


No, I like it. I just keep getting distracted by all my other recordings of other music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa L'homme armé by Pierre de la Rue. "The sound and the fury" vocal ensemble singing.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Pettersson: Sym No. 7, Sym. No. 11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


Great to see you back Flavius - I hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner Symphony No 4


----------



## Rambler

*Wilhelm Friedmann Bach: Keyboard Works vol.3 - Sonatas and Suite* Julia Brown (harpsichord) on Naxos








The only CD in my collection devoted to WF. Bach. This contains keyboard music from the baroque - classical transition. A period I find a little difficult to love! And these harpsichord pieces are typical of the time. Interesting but not compelling music in my book.


----------



## ECraigR

Elliott Carter, String Quarter No. 1, performed by the Juilliard String Quarter for Sony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jephte by Giacomo Carissimi.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Ivo Pogorelich.

An individual take on Chopin's walk through all the major and minor keys.









More Chopin from a different era played in an equally valid style:









Edit: I notice there is a box of Brailowsky's complete Chopin recordings on RCA now available.


----------



## Flavius

Malx said:


> Great to see you back Flavius - I hope you are keeping well.


Thank you for your concern, Malx. What in a younger man would have passed almost unnoticed, but a lung condition came close to pneumonia. It has taken over a month for recovery. And I'm still not steady.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sir Arthur Bliss - Morning Heroes conducted by Sir Charles Groves. A delightful piece written in memory of his brother who lost his life in the Great War. Little known I fear but rather fine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Iwan Alexandrowitsch Wyschnegradsky...Microtonal music from before 1920! Wowie


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Thank you for your concern, Malx. What in a younger man would have passed almost unnoticed, but a lung condition came close to pneumonia. It has taken over a month for recovery. And I'm still not steady.


You make sure you look after yourself and I for one look forward to many posts from you in the future.


----------



## ECraigR

Elliott Carter, String Quartet No. 2, performed by the Juilliard String Quartet for Sony.


----------



## Malx

Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition - Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## ECraigR

Elliott Carter, String Quartet No. 3, performed by the Juilliard String Quartet for Sony.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with piano music this evening/night:

Sofia Gubaidulina, 'Introitus' concerto for piano and chamber orchestra - Alexei Lubimov (piano) Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Heinrich Schiff.


----------



## 13hm13

In the cover photo, I mistook her for Khatia ...
Nino is also from Georgia (CIS)...









Nino Gvetadze, Claude Debussy ‎- Debussy
Label:
Orchid Classics ‎- ORC 100041
Format:
CD, Album 
Released: 2014


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121045


*Max Bruch*
- Scottish Fantasy

*Pablo de Sarasate*
- Airs écossais

*Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
- Pibroch Suite

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
- Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"

*Rachel Barton Pine / Alasdair Fraser*
- Medley of Scots Tunes

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Platt, conductor
Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Alasdair Fraser, fiddle

2005


----------



## WVdave

Chopin; Nocturnes (Complete) Vol. I (and Vol. II) 
Guiomar Novaes ‎
VOX ‎- STPL 512.950, Vinyl, LP, Reissue, Stereo, US, 1957.


----------



## 13hm13

Artur Lemba's symphony is a good one in this late 1980s recording:

Scottish National Orchestra, The & Neeme Järvi ‎- Music From Estonia. Volume 2
Label: Chandos ‎- ABRD 1342


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40-41
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Darrell Ang.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Symphonies 40-41
> Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


triple like!! i have this CD!


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali

The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón.


----------



## tortkis

Debussy The Complete Works (Warner), CD 33 Debussy Plays Debussy - piano rolls









The sound of piano rolls is good, and Debussy's playing is smooth and dynamic. I was looking for Debussy's chamber work recordings, but I purchased this Warner complete set instead. Good to find this piano rolls recordings.


----------



## tortkis

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Iwan Alexandrowitsch Wyschnegradsky...Microtonal music from before 1920! Wowie


Which recording did you listen to? Wyschnegradsky's recordings are difficult to find. I have been looking for the Arditti's string quartet CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26/ Bull, O: Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso/ Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part four this morning/early afternoon. After the gloominess of the first work (the happy-ish ending notwithstanding) the frothiness of the second will certainly serve as light relief! 

_Jenůfa_ - opera in three acts after the play _Její pastorkyňa_ [_Her Stepdaughter_] by Gabriela Preissová [Libretto: Leoš Janáček] (1896-1902):










_Die lustige Witwe_ - operetta in three acts after the play _L'attaché d'ambassade_ by Henri Meilhac [Libretto: Viktor Léon/Leo Stein] (1905):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte
( complete)

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Recorded: 1973-06-17
Recording Venue: Studio Europa Sonor, Paris


----------



## canouro

*Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas De Santa Maria *
La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm also hearing Jordi Savall! <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

tortkis said:


> Which recording did you listen to? Wyschnegradsky's recordings are difficult to find. I have been looking for the Arditti's string quartet CD.


It was on the NEOS label. Album from the 2010 festival.


----------



## canouro

Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas De Viola De Rueda
Eduardo Paniagua ‎


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Biwa

French String Quartets

Claude Debussy
Gabriel Fauré
Maurice Ravel

Auryn Quartet


----------



## canouro

*Kantaten*
Lionel Meunier, Vox Luminis


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35/ Gedichte (12) von Justinus Kerner Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Various operas part four this morning/early afternoon. After the gloominess of the first work (the happy-ish ending notwithstanding) the frothiness of the second will certainly serve as light relief!
> 
> _Jenůfa_ - opera in three acts after the play _Její pastorkyňa_ [_Her Stepdaughter_] by Gabriela Preissová [Libretto: Leoš Janáček] (1896-1902):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Die lustige Witwe_ - operetta in three acts after the play _L'attaché d'ambassade_ by Henri Meilhac [Libretto: Viktor Léon/Leo Stein] (1905):


This recording of "Die Lustige Witwe" is really fabulous.


----------



## StrE3ss

Erich Kleiber - Decca Recordings 1949-1955

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein Der Gesellschaft Der Musikfreunde
Erich Kleiber
Hilde Gueden (soprano), Ludwig Weber (bass), Sieglinde Wagner (contralto), Anton Dermota (tenor)
Recorded: 1952-06-05


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Varationen B-dur op.2 über " Là ci darem la mano " for piano and orchestra


----------



## Andolink

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*: _Antiennes "O" De L'Avent H.36-43 - Noëls Pour Les Instruments H.534
In Nativitatem D.N.J.C. Canticum H.414_


----------



## Malx

Via spotify for the Saturday Symphony:
Kabalevsky Symphony No 2 - BBC Philharmonic, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> This recording of "Die Lustige Witwe" is really fabulous.


I was surprised how short it was - just over 80 minutes. Do you know if there were any cuts?


----------



## canouro

*Serpent & Fire*
Anna Prohaska, Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov.


----------



## Vasks

_Franz Joseph_

*Haydn - Overture to "L'isola disabitata" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Trio in B-flat, Hob. XV: 20 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - Symphony No. 61 (Ward/Naxos)*



mikeh375 said:


> Vasks, your listening is prodigious and amazingly varied, I always look out for your daily post - some amazing works I'll probably never get around to. Where on Earth do you find time to compose...


I have been collecting records since the mid-60s, Mike, and then CDs from the mid-80's with plenty geared towards 20th century (and now 21st century) music. So yeah, I have a varied listening library. But I only listen for a sitting of 40-60 minutes a day. Then for a max of two hours I compose. The listening is first thing in the morning and I try analyzing aspects of what I'm hearing so I am motivated to thinking about how music is put together just before writing my own.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> I was surprised how short it was - just over 80 minutes. Do you know if there were any cuts?


 I have another edition and the booklet says it is practically complete.:tiphat:


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Marie Leclair - Concertos, Op. 7 Nos. 3-5 & Trio, Op. 2 No. 8*
Camerata Köln


----------



## haydnguy

:clap:


----------



## Joe B

From Wednesday's mail:

Earlier - Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral music:


















Current:


----------



## D Smith

Kabalevsky: Symphonies 1 & 2. Ang/Malmo. For Saturday Symphony. Both very enjoyable if not especially profound works. Good performances.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4




----------



## Merl

Having a break from Dvorak and Anguelov so im trying Schwarz and Brahms. Not too bad a cycle. Not as good as Alsop for Naxos but its kept me listening for the past hour.


----------



## Malx

Kathyrn Stott playing some British works:









Yuri Bashmet Playing Walton's Viola Concerto accompanied by the LSO under Andre Previn:









Both images are of the original releases I have both discs as part of the cheap Sony boxes that showcase each artist.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768): Overture No.6 in B Flat

Reinhard Goebel conducting Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Christian Lindberg, Arctic Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a fantastic performance. The orchestra doesn't blow you away in the first minute but wisely keeps something in reserve. By the time you get to the end, the power is there like a home run hit outside the ballpark. Thanks for the suggestion, Dimace, and the Tchaikovsky train will continue with 5 and 6 soon.


----------



## bankstatement

Segerstam conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra for Sibelius 3 & 5


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Minor, KV 406

Melos Quartet with Franz Beyer on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Itullian

4


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Prokofiev War Sonatas. Nissman is the best (imho).


----------



## Dimace

CrunchyFr0g said:


> View attachment 121079
> 
> 
> Prokofiev War Sonatas. Nissman is the best (imho).


I have no interest on Prokofiev's sonatas, but *Barbara is MYTHOS!* Tremendous pianist and pedagogue, Member of Steinway Hall of Fame and the inspiration of the GREAT Argentinian composer Alberto Ginastera! Thanks because you brought her to our company! She deserves our full attention, admiration and respect!


----------



## canouro

*Haydn: The London Symphonies, Vol. 1 - Nos. 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104*
Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

Alfven Symphony no. 4 in Cm (“Fran havsbander”) N Jarvi Royal Stockholm. Hogman (soprano) Ahnsjo (tenor)

The Sea Love Happiness Reality depicted in one continuous movement. The vocals that crest over the waves of the orchestra are incredible. As someone who grew up on and around the little archipelagos of Rhode Island, I relate to this. Especially knowing that Alfven also considered himself an Island dweller. A great depiction of the majesty of the sea by someone who walked the shores and sailed the waves much of his adult life.


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Magnificat & Motet 'Heilig Ist Gott' * Rias Kammerchor and Akademie Fur Alte Musik, Berlin directed by Hans-Christoph Rademann on harmonia mundi








The Magnificat was composed whilst his father was living, and certainly there seems to be lot of JS Bach's influence here. Not so much in the Sinfonie in D major also included. Here we have moved into the early classical in style. Though not as quirky and frenetic as some of the CPE Bach works I am familiar with.

An interesting disc of one of the most important composers in the baroque to classical transition.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 35 'Haffner' 29 and 33 - Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.

This is a box that I rarely venture into, perhaps because whilst these performances are acceptable enough there are just too many others that are better. 
Abbado produces a light sound which has a clarity to it but somehow seems to lack balance to my ear - I am happy enough listening to HIP recordings so smaller forces don't bother me but some how these performances (live) of the Symphonies fall somewhere between traditional and HIP and as a result lack clear direction.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: Artaxerxes* Classical Opera Company conducted by Ian Page on Linn








An English opera from the early classical era. Strong music supporting a rather dull plot and libretto. To be honest I find the plots of nearly all 18th century operas rather dull and uninspiring.

Quite tuneful, with what sounds like hints of Mozart. It's thought Mozart may have attended a performance on his youthful London trip.

Excellent performance and recording from Linn.


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi ‎- Septem Verba A Christo *
Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev Symphony No 6 from this live set:


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

*With the help of a kind person I can listen to this beautiful recital.
I found it on ebay for hundreds of euros, luckily that is not necessary for me.
*


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:
Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Dimace said:


> I have no interest on Prokofiev's sonatas, but *Barbara is MYTHOS!* Tremendous pianist and pedagogue, Member of Steinway Hall of Fame and the inspiration of the GREAT Argentinian composer Alberto Ginastera! Thanks because you brought her to our company! She deserves our full attention, admiration and respect!


Agreed that she is great with Ginastera, but for those who do like Prokofiev's sonatas and haven't heard her, she is a revelation in that repertoire too.


----------



## Flavius

Bellini: La Sonnambula. Moffo, Clabassi...Orch. e Coro di Milano della Tele. Ital./ Bartoletti (Vaia)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

the quintets


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.146

Howard Griffiths leading the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Barenboim/Chicago. For me, this is the standout performance on an overall very good set.


----------



## pmsummer

IKOS
*Henryk Górecki - Arvo Pärt - John Tavener - Gregorian Chant*
Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Stephen Cleobury - director
_
EMI_


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet in D Major

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Franz Liszt piano music - Gary Graffman, piano
Artist(s): Gary Graffman, piano
Recording Info: Released by RCA July 1960


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Maureen Forrester (contralto)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Boys Chorus Of The St. Willibrord Church, Netherlands Radio Chorus.
Bernard Haitink

Recorded: 1966-05-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part five for today - Mascagni's blockbuster plus a Mozart/Da Ponte double bill.

Performers on _Don Giovanni_:

Ingvar Wixell (Don Giovanni), Luigi Roni (Il Commendatore), Martina Arroyo (Donna Anna), Stuart Burrows (Don Ottavio), Kiri Te Kanawa (Donna Elvira), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Leporello), Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Sir Colin Davis.

_Cavalleria rusticana_ - 'melodramma' in one act after the short story by Giovanni Verga [Libretto: Giovanni Targioni-Tozzetti/Guido Menasci] (1890):










_Don Giovanni_ - opera buffa in two acts K527 [Libretto: Lorenzo Da Ponte] (1787):










_Così fan tutte_ - opera buffa in two acts K588 [Libretto: Lorenzo Da Ponte] (1789):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano.

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Gerre Hancock leading the Choir of St Thomas Church, Fifth Avenue, New York:










(works by Gerre Hancock, Ned Rorem, Harold Friedell, Leo Sowerby, Herbert Howells, Conrad Susa and Charlies Tournemire)


----------



## Rogerx

Lekeu: Piano Trio & Quartet

with Teng Li (viola)

Trio Hochelaga


----------



## Joe B

Soren Hansen leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in 20th/21st century Danish choral music:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Andolink

*Frank Bridge* (1879-1941): _Rhapsody Trio_
Colin Twigg (violin), Catherine Schofield (violin), Michael Schofield (viola)
Recorded: 13-15 December 2008
Recording Venue: St. Philips Church, London, England


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## cougarjuno

Saint-Saens - String Quartets

Saint-Saens chamber music, always polished and engaging


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121093


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Art of Fugue

Angela Hewitt, piano

2014


----------



## Malx

Back into the big Boston SO box.
Liszt, Piano Concertos 1 & 2 + Totentanz - Zimerman & Ozawa.

Impressive playing by all participants.


----------



## sbmonty

Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Manxfeeder

sbmonty said:


> Kindertotenlieder


That's one piece that I can't bring myself to listen to. Once was enough. It's just too sad.


----------



## Guest

Pierne, Piano Quintet, from the Timpani collection










Wow. Borderline blown away. I think of Pierne and the composer of effervescent, witty music. This a very intense, meditative piece in three movements.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Sir Alexander Gibson.
A very fine performance from 1960 of a symphony I have now listened to five times today (thanks Becca).


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concertos No.1 No. 3 in B minor/ Havanaise, Op. 83/ Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso, Op.28
Kyung Wha Chung

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Vasks

_Symphonic Swedes_

*Fernstrom - Symphonic Prolgue (Alin/BIS)
Nystrom - Sinfonia del mare [Symphony #3] (Svetlanov/Phono Suecia)*


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Itullian

Thielemann's Schumann DG discs are superb.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Itullian

Now it's on to his new Sony cycle.........


----------



## Andolink

*Gösta Nystroem* - _Sinfonia Concertante for Cello and Orchestra_
Erling Blondal-Bengtsson, cello
Stockholm Radio Symphony Orchestra/Stig Westerberg


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. Gould, Laredo (Sony)


----------



## bankstatement

the excellent Ravel, Debussy, and Fauré string quartets performed by Quatour Ébène


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Merl

Spurred by Becca's Sibelius comparison i decided to play this beauty again. Cracking recording from a class cycle.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Violin Sonatas. Laredo, Pommier (Virgin)


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Now it's on to his new Sony cycle.........


Hope its better than his Philharmonia cycle. Hurwitz likes neither. Lol


----------



## pmsummer

DOMINANT CURVE
*Colin Jacobsen - Kojiro Umezaki - Claude Debussy - John Cage*
Brooklyn Rider
- Johnny Gandelsman - violin
- Colin Jacobsen - violin
- Nicholas Cords - viola
- Eric Jacobsen - cello
with
- Kojiro Umezaki - shakuhachi, electronics
- Justin Messina - electronics
_
In a Circle Records_


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Hope its better than his Philharmonia cycle. Hurwitz likes neither. Lol


Well that's some kind of recommendation in itself :devil:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 13 'Pathetique' & Op 14 No 1 - Richard Goode.


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak, Schumann, Andras Schiff, Wiener Philharmoniker, Christoph von Dohnányi ‎- Piano Concerto

A 1986 recording.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Hope its better than his Philharmonia cycle. Hurwitz likes neither. Lol


I love them both  But I love a romantic approach.
Be interesting to know what cycles he likes?


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Franz Alexander Possinger (1767-1827)P: String Trio in F Major

Vienna String Trio: Jan Pospichal, violin -- Wolfgang Klos, viola -- Wilfried Rehm, cello


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Christian Bach: La Clemenza di Scipione* Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert directed by Hermann Max on cpo








Last night I listened to the English opera 'Artaxerxes' composed by Arne. Tonight I've moved forward a decade or so to an opera performed in London in 1778 - 'La Clemenza di Scipione' by JC Bach - the 'London' Bach.

Typically opera seria plot - uninspiring to me, but with pleasing music that reminds me of early Mozart.

Of the two works the Arne held my interest more successfully. The Bach seems somewhat too polite in comparison. The Arne was helped by an excellent performance and recording. The Bach performance and recording is fine, just not stand out quality.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*

I'm pretty much indifferent to Chopin, so I can't tell if this is good or bad. It sounds fine to me.


----------



## canouro

*Annie Fischer - BBC Legends*

Haydn ‎- Andante & Variations In F Minor 
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight" / 32 Variations In C Minor On An Original Theme
Chopin - Scherzo No. 3 In C Sharp Minor 
Kodály - Dances Of Marrosszék 
Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 14 In C Minor


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas Nrs. 1--6. Pommier (Erato)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Krachaturian, Concerto for piano and orchestra:









Felix Slatkin, The concert arts orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes*

Grigory Sokolov


----------



## ECraigR

Allan Pettersson Symphony No 5, Berliner Sibelius Orchester, conducted by Andreas Peer Kahler.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jani Christou-Anaparastasis I from 1968. Don't know what this is  A bit like madness maybe! The musicians are sometimes just making movements or playing nothing when suddenly it goes crazy! The composer died in a car accident the day before his 44th birthday.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> I love them both  But I love a romantic approach.
> Be interesting to know what cycles he likes?


Sawallisch, Szell, Barenboim, Zinman, Bernstein and Levine are amongst his favourites. I can't disagree with any big those choices tbh. Lol


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Another new one for me: Jean-Pierre Guézec with Architectures Colorés for 15 instruments from 1964. This composer also died very early, only 36. The music is like no other!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mathias Spahlinger-Gegen unendlich I & II. The 2nd has more action, 1st is a bit microtonal and sloooooww. Yet a contemporary composer I know nothing about, but he is alive! Soon 75.


----------



## Rambler

*Boccherini: String Quintets* Europa Galante and Fabio Biondi 0n Virgin Classics









To finish tonight's listening a rather delightful CD of Boccherini String Quartets. My only Boccherini CD. I have him down as a relatively minor figure of charming music. There is more to this music than mere charm however. Perhaps I should try and hear more of his music.


----------



## ECraigR

Alexander Scriabin, Etudes, performed by Sviatoslav Richter live in 1952


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Sawallisch, Szell, Barenboim, Zinman, Bernstein and Levine are amongst his favourites. I can't disagree with any big those choices tbh. Lol


i agree with Sawallisch, still a classic
Szell i find a bit cold and a bit hard driven, but it's ok.
Barenboim i haven't heard. I usually like Danny though. Which set? DG or the new one?
Zinman i didn't care for.
Bernstein, of course, i love anything he does.
Haven't heard the Levine sets yet, but the DG has been ordered.
But i love Thielemann , haven't heard anything by him i haven't liked.


----------



## Itullian

I love Thielemann's Brahms. Plenty of feeling.
The anti Gardiner/Chailly


----------



## canouro

*Messe Du Roi Soleil*
Choeur Marguerite Louise, Gaetan Jarry


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and City of London Sinfonia:


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 4 (Szell)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121113


*Jean Sibelius*

Lemminkäinen Suite
Spring Song
Suite from Belshazzar's Feast

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

2011


----------



## bankstatement

Munch conducting the Boston Symphony for Saint-Saëns' Organ Symphony. I've warmed up to this piece a lot lately


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 8 and 18

Maria João Pires (piano)


----------



## kirsten

I think someone posted Affairs of the Heart in another thread on here and that's how I learned about it. Absolutely love the piece. Have been playing it on repeat. The other pieces are great too.


----------



## 13hm13

Heard this on the radio ... impressive ...









Recording: State University of New York at Purchase, Performing Arts Center, 12/1985

....may even compete with my fave Mackerras/Telarc...


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: Cello Concertos 1 & 2

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Eiji Oue, Adrian Prabava.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Late Works, Opp. 57‐61

Georgijs Osokins (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliani & Vivaldi: Guitar Concertos

Eduardo Fernandez (guitar), Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

English Chamber Orchestra, George Malcolm.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - String Quartets Nos. 1-3/ Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12

Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## Itullian

Vegh, opus 59


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part six today. Neither of the two short-ish works by Orff can be described as opera (cantata is about the nearest category in terms of pigeonholing, I suppose), but he is next up alphabetically after Offenbach and I just feel like hearing them!

Performers on _La clemenza di Tito_:

Stuart Burrows (Titus Caesar), Janet Baker (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Yvonne Minton (Sesto), Frederica von Stade (Annio), Robert Lloyd (Publio), Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Sir Colin Davis.

Also, due to the poor image below, here are the performers on _Les contes d'Hoffmann_:

Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Joan Sutherland (Olympia/Giulietta/Antonia/Stella), Huguette Tourangeau (La Muse/Nicklausse) Gabriel Bacquier (Lindorf/Coppélius/Dapertutto/Dr. Miracle), Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Richard Bonynge

_La clemenza di Tito_ - opera seria in two acts K621 [Libretto: Pietro Metastasio, ed. Caterino Mazzolà] (1791):










_Les contes d'Hoffmann_ - opéra fantastique in three acts [Libretto: Jules Barbier, after E.T.A. Hoffmann] (1880 inc.)










_Catulli Carmina_ [part two of _Trionfi_] - 'ludi scaenici' for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Text: Gaius Valerius Catullus, with prelude and postlude by Carl Orff] (1940-43):

_Trionfo di Afrodite_ [part three of _Trionfi_] - 'ludi scaenici' for two sopranos, two tenors, bass, large mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Gaius Valerius Catullus/Sappho/Euripides] (1951):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Das Lied von der Erde* has had many classic recordings, starting with this one from 1952, recorded the year before Ferrier's untimely death. The three *Rückert Lieder* are just as wonderful, with _Um Mitternacht_ perhaps most moving of all. According to the notes on this disc, it was an all or nothing effort, with Walter in tears and Ferrier in excruciating pain.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> *Das Lied von der Erde* has had many classic recordings, starting with this one from 1952, recorded the year before Ferrier's untimely death. The three *Rückert Lieder* are just as wonderful, with _Um Mitternacht_ perhaps most moving of all. According to the notes on this disc, it was an all or nothing effort, with Walter in tears and Ferrier in excruciating pain.


This looks excellent, though I have two Das Lied recordings already that I need to spend more time with. Definitely putting this one on the wish list though. How do you rate the sound?


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Happy belated birthday to Mahler :cheers: I listened to Das Lied von der Erde, the Rückert-Lieder, and the Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen yesterday, and I'm going to listen to as many of the symphonies as I can stomach this week, in celebration


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> This looks excellent, though I have two Das Lied recordings already that I need to spend more time with. Definitely putting this one on the wish list though. How do you rate the sound?


It's 1950s Decca mono sound, which isn't bad at all, though it obviously can't compare with modern recordings. It exists in quite a few different transfers (one in Universal's Legends series), but I honestly coudn't tell you which is the best one.

I have four different recordings of Das Lied, of which my personal favourite is the live Kubelik from Munich, with Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt., but this one does have something special about it. However many recordings of the work one has, this should really be one of them.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Pli selon pli. Matthias Pintscher, Ensemble intercontemporain. Very beautiful music...


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

The Music of Percy Grainger

O Danny boy and much more.
The Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## robin4




----------



## flamencosketches

^That Boulez Webern set is amazing. One of my best discoveries of this year so far.


----------



## Vasks

*Kabalevsky - Overture to "Colas Breugnon" (Mayer/CBC)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #2 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Shchedrin - "Menuhin" Sonata (Sitkovetsky/Ars Musici)
Shostakovich - Suite from "Katerina Ismailova" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony N. 6*

Leonard Bernstein

Wiener Philarmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass).


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen: Klavierstücke XI: 1-4 (1956). David Tudor, piano (rec. 1958).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121137


*Clara Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor
3 Romances for piano
Scherzo No. 2 in C minor
3 Romances for violin and piano
Widmung (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
Mondacht (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
Piano Sonata in G minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Holly Mathieson, conductor
Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
Jonathan Aasgaard, cello
Elena Urioste, violin

2019


----------



## chill782002

Bartok - Sonatina (Sz55)

Balazs Szokolay - Piano

Recorded 1989

As is so often the case, Naxos comes up with a winner, great performances of all the pieces on here. I think I may even prefer this to the Kocsis recordings, which have been my favourites up until now. Highly recommended to fans of Bartok's solo piano works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg*

Lyrische Stücke


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Vegh, opus 59


I can't believe I sold off that set!


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I can't believe I sold off that set!


*A bit naive perhaps*


----------



## Hiawatha

Lowell Liebermann - Symphony No 2:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Acad. de Geneve/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy*


Didn't know that recording existed. Any good?


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Didn't know that recording existed. Any good?


I like it very much,I will send you a message


----------



## Itullian

Everyone seems to hate this cycle,
so I knew I'd love it.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


Just found out that I have same one on vinyl with the same artwork


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound (Blu-ray audio).


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Everyone seems to hate this cycle,
> so I knew I'd love it.


seems logical in your case


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No 1 - Rostropovich, LSO, Seiji Ozawa.
Moret, Cello Concerto - Rostropovich, Collegium Musicum de Zurich, Paul Sacher.

Both from this inexpensive box.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Piazzolla, Sinfonia Buenos Aires*

A lively recording from my friendly neighborhood Nashville Symphony.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Since yesterday was Mahler's birthday, I spent the day with the master, getting an opportunity to hear symphonies 1, 4, and 6. I continued the journey today (since one's birthday is never long enough anyhow, and because Mahler has so much great music and at great lengths so it is impossible to sample all in a single day!) with a listen to the 7th and the 3rd. The discs below:





























The Zinman/Tonhalle SACD is especially vivid. Perfect music for a gloomy, rainy day. It certainly brightened things up.


----------



## Guest

Enjoyable enough but not essential.


----------



## Itullian

Violin sonatas, Pires, Dumay


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Georges Aperghis-6 etudes pour orchestre. Never before near my ears. They were first performed in 2015. I think I'll hear them again.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 5 and 6*
Christian Lindberg, Arctic Philharmonic Orchestra

Both of these performances are attractive to the ear. The fifth is probably the best version of it I've heard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GyörgyKurtág(1926)-Grabstein für Stephan(1978-79, rev. 1989). This I really like, have heard before and will hear again! 2 THUMBS UP


----------



## Joe B

Kent Nagano leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestre de l'Opera National de Lyon in works by Joseph Canteloube and Maurice Emmanuel:


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Jedermann. Pajala...Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Georges Aperghis-6 etudes pour orchestre. Never before near my ears. They were first performed in 2015. I think I'll hear them again.


One more time, this time with whisky


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last three sonatas. Uchida's readings are more sedate than some, but are deeply expressive.


----------



## D Smith

Four fourths today.

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 Walter/Columbia. A favourite here.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 Bohm/Vienna. Solid performance but I like others better.










Hanson: Symphony No. 4. Schwarz/Seattle. Excellent.










Schumann: Symphony No. 4 Szell/Cleveland. FIrst rate.


----------



## Dimace

I' listening (and playing) ''serious'' music the last 45 years. Very logically I have listened many thousands of CDs and LPs. Many of them were good, many weren't. Few of them were excellent. And very few, unique. This is the truth: Very few… Like musician - collector I have very strickt criteria for the music I owe. Artistically speaking, the most important to me is the *''metastatic effect"* of the music/composition. The term came to me after I listened Giannis famous Μετάστασης. Since this moment I started to look for the transition a piece of music can provoke.  It wasn't easy, because we don't only need a very strong composition, but also a supreme direction and recording. I found this feeling with Liszt and his Consolations with Bonatta, when the Italian exposed the Master with a Chopinean way, which, instead of consolation, gave me pure desperation and deep pain. I found this feeling with the second of Fibich (Adagio) under Sejna, or with "easier" music like when Danielle Licari sang Saint- Preux. But nothing can compare to* Alfred Schnittkes Concerto for Choir.*

Composed on 1984-85, dedicated to USSR Ministry of Culture and based on Armenian Poetry, this work is so strong and special, that personally I could say is not composed from a human. *We are speaking for a work of alien complexity which brings an after death experience to the listener.* A combination of the best vocals works of Rachmaninov and Tschaikowsky in an other, non terrestrial, level. Many years I'm trying in vain to understand how is possible a man to have such an inspiration. The only answer I found is that Alfred had spoken with the God or he traveled to another remoted planet, where he learned the music of another civilization.

The recording I will present you today is the ONLY one who brings the metastatic impression. I have also others, but I didn't find it. The main reason is the soprano, who MUST dictate the choir and dominate over it with her voice. This is almost impossible. Only the Frau Elena Dof - Donskaya managed to do it. And she did it, like the composer, in one alien way. This is not a voice, ladies and gentlemen. Is the heaven on earth. But enough for today. Buy this one in every cost. Is the best choral work in the history of music.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in b, op. 47, original version. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## StrE3ss

Hindemith: Complete Cello Concertos
David Geringas


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.20 in B Flat

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

Ives Symphony no. 4. Tilson Thomas Chicago Symphony & Chorus

Another symphony with majestic soaring vocals included. I put it on out of pure excitement as I learned today that Dudamel has amongst other cool things scheduled a cycle of Ives’ four symphonies against Dvorak’s 7-9 for the upcoming LA Phil season. I will be blessed to hear Ives 1 and Dvorak 7 next February when I am out there at a medical meeting . I really really can’t wait!


----------



## KenOC

Continuing on with the other CD in this set, Uchida does the Hammer. Somewhat slow tempi, but plenty of strength and crystalline clarity. Good stuff.

Added: A magnificent job with the fugue!


----------



## ECraigR

Alan Pettersson, Symphony No. 7, Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella SF in ten centuries of choral music:


----------



## StrE3ss

Weber: Sonatas for piano & violin - Piano Quartet
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto box:CD 12

Liszt's ;Transcendental Études, S139

World premiere release



> Gramophone Magazine February 2019
> 
> The real news is a hitherto unreleased account of Liszt's Transcendental Études, S139, Dalberto's reasoning for his change of heart being that after a period of 32 years he is able to listen to the music rather than grapple with its many technical challenges.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 27 & 20

Maria Joao Pires (piano)

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

Whoever plays their solo violin part is out of this world! Thanks to D. Smith for turning me on to this performance.


----------



## Itullian

Run for the hills HIPsters.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Cramer: Piano Quintets

Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

bharbeke said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
> Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> Whoever plays their solo violin part is out of this world! Thanks to D. Smith for turning me on to this performance.


It is Anshel Brusilow just saying.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Maria Tipo (piano).


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: 6 Favourite Cantatas*
Joshua Rifkin, The Bach Ensemble

Cantata 147 is excellent. Stephen Hammer's oboe work is superlative, and the Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring part is justly famous. The other five are also pretty good listens.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part seven later today - two Puccini tearjerkers.

_La bohème_ - opera in four acts, after the collection of stories _Scènes de la vie de bohème_ by Henri Murger [Libretto: Luigi Illica/Giuseppe Giacosa] (1896):










_Madama Butterfly_ - opera in three acts, after the novel _Madame Chrysanthème_ by Pierre Loti [Libretto: Luigi Illica/Giuseppe Giacosa] (1903-04):


----------



## jim prideaux

considered by many to be of the second/third tier of composers I have used an opportunity this morning to listen for the first time to Franz Schmidt's 2nd Symphony.As performed by Sinaisky and the Malmo S.O. I find this work ( so far!) to be attractive and intriguing.

Earlier today I listened to Sckrowaczeski['s performances of Beethoven's 1st and 4th symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Did Mahler ever top this symphony? I say maybe not. It remains the best of those I've heard (1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, and DLvdE) and perhaps my favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> considered by many to be of the second/third tier of composers I have used an opportunity this morning to listen for the first time to Franz Schmidt's 2nd Symphony.As performed by Sinaisky and the Malmo S.O. I find this work ( so far!) to be attractive and intriguing.
> 
> Earlier today I listened to Sckrowaczeski['s performances of Beethoven's 1st and 4th symphonies.


on now to Schmidt's 3rd!


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp & Much Ado About Nothing

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Trilogy

Fountains of Rome/ Pines of Rome/ Roman Festivals
The Pines of the Appian Way from The Pines of Rome

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Jacck

*Ravel - 3 Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé*
Anne Sofie von Otter

*Prokofiev - all piano sonatas*
Yakov Kasman


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Charles_

*Wuorinen - Duo for Violin & Piano (Zukofsky/Acoustic Research LP)
Wuorinen - Janissary Music (Des Roches/CRI LP)
Wuorinen - Speculum Speculi (Sherry/Nonesuch LP)
Wuorinen - Golden Dance (Blomstedt/Nonesuch CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chamber Music

Mobius Ensemble.


----------



## Itullian

The remaster of this helps a lot .
Sounds much better.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs of Despair and Sorrow by György Kurtág with the Netherlands Radio Choir and a large ensemble. This was a fantastic experience!


----------



## robin4




----------



## StrE3ss

Itullian said:


> The remaster of this helps a lot .
> Sounds much better.


I got HDTT tape transfert set and it's sound amazing


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes

*There are many ways to enjoy Chopin,this is definitely one of them*


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Italian Concerto BWV 971*
Federico Colli

This is a terrific version of the Italian concerto. Colli and Schiff both have home-run performances of the piece.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> The remaster of this helps a lot .
> Sounds much better.


I had an early master and it did sound dreadful. Maybe time to revisit.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

The Fantasy (Fantasia) for piano, vocal soloists, chorus, and orchestra, Op. 80

London Philharmonic Bernard Haitink


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

David psalmes by Orlando di Lasso for me


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> I had an early master and it did sound dreadful. Maybe time to revisit.


Same here. I thought I'd try the new remaster.
Much better.


----------



## Itullian

Bought this for a good price on ebay.
Overall I think his first cycle is better.
Solti's approach is a bit softer here.
But there are pluses here too.
Great Decca DDD sound.
1 and 2 are a bit rushed, but 3, 4, 5 are excellent.
Listening to the rest in a bit.


----------



## Joe B

Some Spanish music for cello and piano:


----------



## haydnguy

Istanpitta



> Istanpitta is a United States based ensemble performing music of the 10th to 14th century Middle Ages including many traditional Middle Eastern dance tunes. The ensemble consists of 3-5 musicians playing a variety of period instruments including oud, lute, saz, early percussion, shawms, recorders, transverse flutes, krummhorns, vielles, Medieval harp, bagpipes and voice. The ensemble performs live at formal concert venues, universities, and festivals.
> Istanpitta was formed by Al Cofrin during the summer of 1994 as a means to perform interpretations of medieval dance music developed as part of a college thesis project at the University of Texas. Eventually the ensemble was performing regularly across the United States venues geared towards early music. The main core of the group comprises the use of the medieval lute, vielle, bagpipes, recorder, percussion and voice. Their performances present the music in a manner that medieval musicians (who were somewhat low on the social scale) might have played them when performing for their next meal as they traveled from place to place across Europe. This includes incorporating many Arabic styles that were possibly familiar to the medieval ear due to the occupation of southern Spain by the Moors from the 8th century through the 15th century and the interaction with Middle Eastern culture during the Crusades. The theory here is that these musicians, like modern day jazz players, would not have limited themselves to the written or learned version of a tune but would have modified it in ways to make it their own. Many times this was done accidentally because many musicians were illiterate, and variations of a dance or song were recalled differently from one performer to another. Istanpitta's interpretations of these songs and dances are meant to represent not the static literary versions (the words and music most likely transcribed onto parchment by a monk or nun) but the dynamic historical reality of the musician in the field. Source: Istanpitta Website


Website: https://www.istanpitta.com/

I tried to get the back cover of the album but the text on the cd jacket was so light that it wouldn't show up.


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5
Wilhelm Kempff, Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> David psalmes by Orlando di Lasso for me


...2 hours later...The last, no. 7, just started. Had a break with a smoke too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

This is big and full throttled. Giulini has a way of making me mad, then thinking, "Oh, I see what you're doing."


----------



## Itullian

Excellent cycle with gorgeous playing and great sound.
Levine's approach is big and bold and direct.
More Szell than Bernstein.
The Vienna forces are amazing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arrived today: Arthur Berger Retrospective. Friend of Copland, I can see this: wide intervals, rhythmic propulsion. The most radical piece is the last one, Trio for guitar, violin, and piano (1972), with David Starobin on guitar. Also includes Gilbert Kalish on Duo for cello and piano (1951), called "diatonic Webern" by Milton Babbitt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Livre pour cordes. Pierre Boulez, New Philharmonia Orchestra strings. This is an early work I think and it is just awesome. Boulez was a fascinating composer.

I just also listened to the first two movements from Pli selon pli, the later recording on DG.










C'est phénoménale...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121179


*Frédéric Chopin*

Waltzes

Stephen Hough, piano

2011


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments. Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden. This disc has seriously grown on me! Whereas before I only really liked the Im Sommerwind and Passacaglia on here, now I am listening to the late works a lot. I still think Sinopoli plays them with a kind of romantic affectation, but they are still worthwhile performances.


----------



## 13hm13

Two from Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824) ... specifically ...

The VC 22 from this CD...








And the PC in G minor from ...


----------



## ECraigR

Jean Sibelius, Symphony No 6, performed by the Lyndon Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa and Fazil Say performing French songs:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies/ Bassoon Concerto

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Josephslegende Op. 63 - Festmarsch- Feuersnot- Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra/ Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani/ Piano Concerto

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Cello Sonata/ Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)/ D'un cahier d'esquisses/ En blanc et noir
Estampes (3)/ Images oubliées (3) for piano/ L'isle joyeus/La Mer/ Le petit nègre/ Rêverie/ Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10

Philippe Bernold, Isabelle Moretti and Gérard Caussé, Philippe Bernold, Gérard Caussé and Isabelle Moretti, Philippe Bernold (soloist), Gerard Causse (soloist), Isabelle Moretti (soloist).


----------



## Marinera

Judeo-Spanish songs


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Growing on me


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Anton Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments. Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden. This disc has seriously grown on me! Whereas before I only really liked the Im Sommerwind and Passacaglia on here, *now I am listening to the late works a lot*. I still think Sinopoli plays them with a kind of romantic affectation, but they are still worthwhile performances.


This is very important! My whole life I confront the Wien School (and especially Schönberg and Webern) like were two separate schools: The early one and the late - mature one. I'm listening the first with great interest and I neglected the second because of my incapability to understand (almost) everything. So, I have MY Webern of Im Sommerwind playing often in my HIFI and the OTHER one, with his late works, forgotten. This way, logically, I will never come closer to him (them), but is also a safe psychological way, to keep hot my interest and admiration for the School.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> This is very important! My whole life I confront the Wien School (and especially Schönberg and Webern) like were two separate schools: The early one and the late - mature one. I'm listening the first with great interest and I neglected the second because of my incapability to understand (almost) everything. So, I have MY Webern of Im Sommerwind playing often in my HIFI and the OTHER one, with his late works, forgotten. This way, logically, I will never come closer to him (them), but is also a safe psychological way, to keep hot my interest and admiration for the School.


I would agree with this and say that both early and late Webern (and Schoenberg, and Berg - though the latter didn't live quite long enough to have "late" works) are equally important. Early Webern is important for pushing the limits of expressivity as far as they will go, into deep psychological depths. Late Webern is tapping into something mystical that previous music could only have hinted at. Not for everyone surely, but worth pursuing. I wouldn't give up on such works as the Symphony op.21 or the Variations op.30, if I were you, Dimace. Though I expect you may have put in the work already, with how much you know about these matters...!


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Requiem/ Missa in honorem Sanctae Ursulae, MH 546 'Chiemsee-Messe'

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Hilary Summers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort, Robert King.


----------



## Dimace

A start, to come closer to young promising pianists, is made some months ago with Mark Viner (UK) who had amazingly played my Master's Memories from Lucia.

Today, we are continuing with another young pianist of the extra class: *The Greek Piano Freak Vassilis Varvaresos. * He is a pianist with whom I feel very close, because he knows how to put his hands on the piano, giving always a very nice image of his technic, which in every live occasion is of paramount importance. He is coming to you with this very special German YT video from 2012 with a *transcendental issue of Saint-Säens Dance Macabre, arrange (initially)from my Master and after from the Great Vladimir Horowitz.* An almost unplayable version of the famous work, which has been arranged to bring under the light the highest technical dexterity a pianist could have.

*Vassilis is playing a lot in the States.* I suggest to you to keep a close eye on him. He is born to make a tremendous carrier, because knows no technical barriers or restrictions. This video will prove what I say. Vassilis, esthetically is also very competitive. With the exception of 07.55 where he made excessive use of the right pedal creating unnecessary echo, he managed to give us an almost perfect artistic outcome.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Jan van Gilse: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn.


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "Semiramide" (Abbado/DG)
Schubert - Schwanengesang (Quasthoff/DG)*


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Weber - The Symphonies/ Bassoon Concerto
> 
> Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)
> 
> Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


Roger, I have this on a list of potential purchases. Do you recommend it?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121195


*Frédéric Chopin*

Songs, Op. 74

Henryka Januszewska, soprano
Mark Drewnowski, piano

2018


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger, I have this on a list of potential purchases. Do you recommend it?


The sound is amazing, the Bassoon player outstanding and Kantorow knows how to conduct this delightful music .
No brainer, scouts honor.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Dimace

Now: *Hans Werner Henze, Konzert Nr.2 für Klavier und Orchester*, with London PO under Henze and Christoph Eschenbach in Klavier. (Polydor - DG aus Henze Collection - 1996)

Very difficult and complicated work this one. Eschenbach is trying and achieve to be romantic, lyric and profound. A very good example of work dominated by the solo instrument in every aspect. Despite this very Chopinean way, the orchestra is present and is playing its role well. When this collection came out, Werner was still among us. For this reason, after his name its only written the year of his birth. (1926) This fact (also) makes this collection a treasure beyond compare.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Missa brevis, etc.

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman.


----------



## Itullian

An excellent "Eroica"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part eight today.

As much as I enjoyed Valery Gergiev's _Kirov_ series from the 1990s/early 2000s I still wish that Philips had committed to disc R-K's _Tsar Saltan_ as well as, or perhaps even instead of, _The Tsar's Bride_. In terms of plot the latter is fairly humdrum (yep, there's a jealous villainess, a mad scene for the tragic heroine etc.), whereas the former is far more epic and such a broad canvas seems to offer much greater musical possibilities. _The Tsar's Bride_ still falls somewhat flat for me - I'm not saying that the music here isn't good but the fact is that the more fantasy-based and exotic the plots of R-K's operas are, the more I've enjoyed the music he composed for them.

I should point out here that has since been a Gergiev-helmed performance available on DVD with his Mariinsky orchestra, but I still would have found a companion CD release equally desirable.

_Tsarskaya nevesta_ [_The Tsar's Bride_] - opera in four acts, after the drama by Lev Mei [Libretto: Ilya Tyumenev] (1898-99):










_Il barbiere di Siviglia_ - opera buffa in two acts, after the comedy by Pierre Beaumarchais [Libretto: Cesare Sterbini] (1816):


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Szell, London Symphony Orchestra

Both Malx and Trout's recommended recordings blog led me to this performance. This is incredible playing, and I will give special mention to the timpani and wind section.


----------



## Guest

Pierne Chamber Music










Fantasy-Impromptu for Violin and piano (charming)

Sonata for flute, violin and piano (charming)

Canzonetta for clarinet and piano (charming)

Piece for Oboe and piano (charming)

Prelude and Fughetta for winds (charming)

The general theme, charming. Charming was all I could take last night. Well played and recorded, time well spent. Not as intense as the Piano Quintet I listened to earlier. Later will move on to the more substantial works (violin sonata, cello sonata).


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
> Szell, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Both Malx and Trout's recommended recordings blog led me to this performance. This is incredible playing, and I will give special mention to the timpani and wind section.


I consider the 3rd and 4th as not very interesting symphonies. Tschaikowsky, after the first two VERY nice (despite their structural problems) symphonies, has found with the 3rd the correct way to handle a symphony, but (the same with the 4th) he gave everything to build the work and kept nothing for the melody. I see these two symphonies as the necessary school Piotr had to absolve to go with technical stability to the Great 5th and 6th. (and to make Brahms to stop his accusations for form inabilities etc...) I could say that his best symphonies are: 5th, Manfred (no symphony of course but comes after the 4th as a symphonic work), 6th, 1st, 2nd, 4th and 3rd.


----------



## Joe B

New release in yesterday's mail - Sabino Manzo leading the Vox Poetica Ensemble and Nova Alta in 17th & 18th century vocal and instrumental polyphony dedicated to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> I consider the 3rd and 4th as not very interesting symphonies. Tschaikowsky, after the first two VERY nice (despite their structural problems) symphonies, has found with the 3rd the correct way to handle a symphony, but (the same with the 4th) he gave everything to build the work and kept nothing for the melody. I see these two symphonies as the necessary school Piotr had to absolve to go with technical stability to the Great 5th and 6th. (and to make Brahms to stop his accusations for form inabilities etc...) I could say that his best symphonies are: 5th, Manfred (no symphony of course but comes after the 4th as a symphonic work), 6th, 1st, 2nd, 4th and 3rd.


We'll have to agree to disagree here. For me, it would go something like 4, 1, 6, 5,...Manfred, 3,...2. I find the 4th very melodic and memorable with the structure and power to boot.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree here. For me, it would go something like 4, 1, 6, 5,...Manfred, 3,...2. I find the 4th very melodic and memorable with the structure and power to boot.


I like to agree with you, I like also to disagree! We have the same pathos for the quality and only this matters. And, after all, the worst Tschaikowskys symphony is much better than the best of other composers...


----------



## Joe B

Also in yesterday's mail - Andrew Lumsden leading the Winchester Cathedral Choir in choral works of John Tavener:


----------



## Dimace

By the way, my beloved* bharbeke* gave me an idea how different can be opinions of people are sharing great love and admiration for a composer and his music. And this is beautiful, educational (I'm listening right now the 4th, to see the point of my good friend) and *healthy!* When we speak for colossal composers like Piotr, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, etc. we can (still) have our taste or opinion, but the fact is one: all they made the best music in the universe and we must stay with love and respect in front of them.

(So, right now:* Piotrs 4th with Christian Lindberg and the Arctic Philharmonic. SACD,BIS, Sweden.* Marvelous overall approach).


----------



## Itullian

2nd disc: Op10, 1-3, Op13 "Pathetique"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 5*
> 
> View attachment 121202


That set is fantastic!


----------



## StrE3ss

Ravel, Introduction & Allegro, Piano Trio, Sonata for Violin & Cello


----------



## Guest

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 121203
> 
> 
> Ravel, Introduction & Allegro, Piano Trio, Sonata for Violin & Cello


The Sonata for Violin and Cello is such a unique work.


----------



## Guest

Caution: It may induce a desire for popcorn.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121206


*Aaron Copland*

Organ Symphony
Orchestral Variations
Symphony No. 2
Symphonic Ode

BBC Philharmonic
John Nelson, conductor
Jonathan Scott, organ

2016


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, op. 21 & Symphony # 2 in D major, op. 36










Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic in Cyril Scott's "Concerto for Cello and Orchestra" and "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## 13hm13

Even if you don't care for Schoenberg or atonality, listen to this album for the recording quality alone ... hats off to the Philips team ...


----------



## Itullian

op59 #3, and the"the Harp"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121208


*Aaron Copland*

An Outdoor Overture
Symphony No. 1
Statements
Dance Symphony

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor

2018


----------



## haydnguy

13hm13 said:


> Even if you don't care for Schoenberg or atonality, listen to this album for the recording quality alone ... hats off to the Philips team ...
> 
> View attachment 121207


I have it. It's excellent.


----------



## haydnguy

:clap:

*Debussy*
This is the 4th in a series of Complete Works for Piano.
Good sound and the playing in excellent. These are a winner.

Track List for this album.
1) Images First Series (1901-1905)
2) Images, Second Series (1907)
3) Etudes, Book 1 (1915)
4) Etudes, Book 2 (1915)
includes 'Etudes retrouvee (realized by Roy Howat)


----------



## 13hm13

Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904-1987):
Piano Concerto No.1 in A minor, op.9 
Symphony No.2 in C minor, op.19
Piano Concerto No.4, op.99 "Prague"

Kathryn Stott - paino 
BBC Philharmonic
Neeme Järvi - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto & Piano Quintet*

Maria João Pires (piano)
*Jian Wang (cello), Gerard Causse (viola), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Maria João Pires (piano), Augustin Dumay (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> :clap:
> 
> *Debussy*
> This is the 4th in a series of Complete Works for Piano.
> Good sound and the playing in excellent. These are a winner.
> 
> Track List for this album.
> 1) Images First Series (1901-1905)
> 2) Images, Second Series (1907)
> 3) Etudes, Book 1 (1915)
> 4) Etudes, Book 2 (1915)
> includes 'Etudes retrouvee (realized by Roy Howat)


The guy is a master pianist.


----------



## 13hm13

A great MONO recording and legendary performances ... Conus is playing as I type this post ...









Bruch*, Julius Conus, Wieniawski*, Tchaikovsky*, Heifetz* ‎- Violin Concertos, Bruch No. 2 • Conus • Wieniawski No. 2, Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique
Label:RCA Victor Gold Seal ‎- 09026-60927-2, BMG Classics ‎- 09026-60927-2
Art Direction - J. J. Stelmach
Conductor - Alfred Wallenstein (tracks: 10), Izler Solomon (tracks: 1-9)
Design - Gina Bello
Engineer - Jon M. Samuels
Orchestra - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra (tracks: 10), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (tracks: 1-9)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Molique: String Quartets

Mannheimer String Quartet.


----------



## Andolink

*Andreas Dohmen*: _a doppio movimento_ for electric guitar, harp, piano and large orchestra (2016/17)
Yaron Deutsch, electric guitar
Andreas Mildner, harp
Nicolas Hodges, piano
SWR Symphonieorchester
Ilan Volkov, conductor


----------



## Andolink

*Rebecca Saunders*: _Stirrings Still II_ (2008), for six players: alto flute, oboe, clarinet in A, crotales, piano and double bass
Riot Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Gomes: Il Guarany

Placido Domingo, Veronica Villarroel, Carlos Alvarez

Chor und Extrachor der Stadt Bonn, Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn, John Neschling.


----------



## Jacck

*Heinrich Isaac - Missa de Apostolis *
very nice Flemish Renaissance polyphony

*Liszt - 12 Etudes d'Exécution Transcendante*
Lazar Berman


----------



## Larkenfield

Equally well performed on violin and piano... exquisite... in exceptionally good sound:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part nine today.

Has anyone else heard this recording of _Die Fledermaus_? I find it enjoyable apart from Ivan Rebroff as Prince Orlovsky (in what was originally a role sung by a female). It seems totally bizarre that somebody thought it was a good idea for Rebroff to sing and speak in the way he does here - it may be done for laughs but his camp, Tiny Tim-style falsetto is totally irritating and rather than stealing the show I think his performance actually threatens to derail it. _Travesty_ instead of _travesti_, perhaps?

_Samson et Dalila_ - grand opera in three acts op.47 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lemaire] (1867-76):










_Die Fledermaus_ - operetta in three acts [Libretto: Karl Haffner/Richard Genée] (1874):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez *

*Pli Selon Pli* 1969 EMI studios London

fascinating music


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36/ Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68#

# London Philharmonic Orchestra

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart Requiem, K. 626. Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Vienna Academy Chorus, Hermann Scherchen, cond. You can't go wrong with this personnel. I love this MCA Double-Decker series of historical recordings. The other disc is more sacred choral works by Mozart, with Rene Liebowitz conducting, and Haydn's Seven Last Words conducted by Scherchen. The First Church of The Final Judgement! AHHHHhh save us! All angst and ire, fear and diminished sonorities, dark minorish cadences. Awesome power, the Chorus is more powerful than you are, YOU ARE SENTENCED! Now die, succumb to the sleep of death...















_(dedicated to Deprofundis)_


----------



## Biwa

Jacobean Lute Music

Jakob Lindberg, on the 1590 Sixtus Rauwolf lute.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm always up for another Schumann Fourth. This one, recorded in 1972, Japanese EMI, remastered by Yoshio Okazaki, released in 2005. It sounds fantastic. The Dresden State Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch, conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique/Cléopâtre - Scène lyrique, H36

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra- Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Recorded: March 2010
Recording Venue: Music Centre for Dutch Radio & Television, studio MCO5, the Netherlands.


----------



## Vasks

_Norwegian Numbers_

*Sommerfeldt - Little Overture (Engeset/Naxos)
Halvorsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #1 (Ruud/Simax)
Alnaes - Piano Concerto (Gimse/LAWO)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121222


*Aaron Copland*

Connotations
Symphony No. 3
Letter From Home
Down a Country Lane

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music

Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)/ Swan Lake, Op. 20/ Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)/ The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a/Waltz from Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Marinera

In the morning:









A bit earlier:









Now


----------



## robin4




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening inspired by Art Rock's list.

Langgaard: Music of the Spheres. Dausgard/Danish National Symphony. Otherworldly eclecticism.










Haba: String Quartet No. 2 in quarter-tone system. Leonardo String Quartet. Once you get used to the harmonies, quite fascinating.

Jongen: Symphony Concertante. Daniel Tosi, Pierre Pincemaille & Languedoc-Roussillon Orchestra. Generally pleasant iistening but can get overblown; in the end, unmemorable for me.










Warlock: The Curlew. Padmore/Shave/ Britten Sinfonia. Gorgeous singing by Padmore and excellent accompaniment. Recommended (for On Wenlock Edge too).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121226


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Chorus and Orchestra of Hungarian State Opera
Will Humburg, conductor

1998


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 7

Karel Ancerl / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1957


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 2 and 4*
Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra

My current listening project is to fill in the Haydn symphonies that I listened to on YouTube but did not know the performers. These two symphonies are enjoyable listening, short and sweet.


----------



## Andolink

Charpentier's _Méditations pour le Carême_ is my favorite of all his sacred music and this performance from 1985 holds up very well indeed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I've only heard her concertos before yesterday, I'm following up the exploring contemporary composers thread. I've liked all I've heard


----------



## Guest

Garbiel Pierne, more chamber music










Violin Sonata, Romance, Andante, Berceuse for violin and piano, three pieces for string trio.

The violin sonata is a substantial piece, others are attractive bon-bons. The Pieces for string trio are serious pieces.

I think I'm close to my saturation point with Pierne, maybe I will listen to the Cello Sonata and switch to something else. I don't think I will make it all the way through the four disc series of chamber music recordings without Pierne-saturation.


----------



## 13hm13

The 1952 RCA recording of Conus (et. al.), also released on various Sony/BMG/RCA albums (see my prev. post), was also released on this Naxos title. The 1952 Conus is the real treat (and the best perf. of Couns VC I've yet heard)...









Pyotr Il'yich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)
Violin Concerto in D major, Op.35 [30:32]
Julius CONUS (1869-1942)
Violin Concerto in E minor [18:21]
Pablo de SARASATE (1844-1908)
Zigeunerweisen, Op.20/1 [8:22]
Erich Wolfgang KORNGOLD (1897-1957)
Violin Concerto in D major, Op.35 [21:57]
Jascha Heifetz (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind (Tchaikovsky)
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Isler Solomon (Conus), William Steinberg (Sarasate)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra/Alfred Wallenstein (Korngold)
rec. July 1950, EMI Abbey Road Studio No.1, London (Tchaikovsky); December 1952, United Artists Studios, Hollywood (Conus); June 1951 (Sarasate) and January 1953 (Korngold), Sound Stage 9, Republic Pictures, Hollywood
NAXOS HISTORICAL 8.111359 [79:12]


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Mozart Requiem, K. 626. Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Vienna Academy Chorus, Hermann Scherchen, cond. You can't go wrong with this personnel.I love this MCA Double-Decker series of historical recordings. The other disc is more sacred choral works by Mozart, with Rene Liebowitz conducting, and Haydn's Seven Last Words conducted by Scherchen. The First Church of The Final Judgement! AHHHHhh save us! All angst and ire, fear and diminished sonorities, dark minorish cadences. Awesome power, the Chorus is more powerful than you are, YOU ARE SENTENCED! Now die, succumb to the sleep of death...
> 
> View attachment 121218
> View attachment 121219
> 
> 
> _(dedicated to Deprofundis)_


Hermann is here, this time from an other fellow member and good friend and ONLY this counts! GIANT director who MUST be among us at every cost. Thanks a lot!

(For the Requiem nothing will be written. What can I write for the perfection?)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*


----------



## Guest

Op.130/133. Superb.


----------



## Malx

This disc sounds like a meeting of the French branch of the Struass family.
Sorry I didn't finish it - not my thing at all.









Moving onto something much more enjoyable:
Brahms, Piano Quintet in F minor Op 34 - Andras Schiff with the Takacs Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Op.130/133. Superb.


I like to listen to Op. 130 with Beethoven's published finale, rather than the grosse fuge, and they don't give me the option.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

The Violin Sonatas

Carolin Widmann, violin
Denes Varjon, piano

Sonata No. 1 in a minor, op. 105
Sonata No. 3 in a minor, WoO 2
Sonata No. 2 in d minor, op. 121

ECM NEW SERIES, 2008


----------



## ECraigR

Bela Bartok, String Quartet No. 5, performed by the Arcanto Quartett for Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> This disc sounds like a meeting of the French branch of the Struass family.
> Sorry I didn't finish it - not my thing at all.
> 
> View attachment 121236


*Herni de Toulouse Lautrec, et la Vie Parisienne!* Offenbach (was German) was completely absorbed from the Paris night. His music is reflecting the fever of the cabarets and the colorful crowd of the boulevards from dusk till down. A whole culture, my dearest, crazy, restless and peculiar, like the fact that Paris is still dancing with music composed from a German. Take a look at Offenbachs Operas. They are good and maybe you can have something positive from them.


----------



## StrE3ss

Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## flamencosketches

^I didn't know Rubinstein played that Schubert sonata. Damn, his repertoire was huge! Hell of a pianist.

Current listening for me:









Robert Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Kodály Quartet, Jénö Jandó. I bought a ton of Schumann and Brahms CDs a few weeks ago and the last of them just came in today. By now I'm mostly phased out of both composers and more so into Beethoven and Boulez, but I've never heard this work before and it's damn good. Great performance from all Hungarians involved.


----------



## pmsummer

PUSH PULL
*Salvatore Sciarrino - Rolf Riehm - Younghi Pagh-Paan - Vinko Globokar - Toshio Hosokawa*
Teodoro Anzellotti - accordion
_
Hat Hut - WDR_


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by George Butterworth, Hubert Parry, and Frank Bridge:










*George Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad, English Idylls No. 1, English Idylls No. 2, The Banks of Green Willow
Hubert Parry: Lady Radnor's Suite
Frank Bridge: Suite for String Orchestra*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

It was a rare entertainment's opportunity to watch the great film *The Green Book*, based on a true story from the life of one extremely charismatic American pianist: The* Don Shirley.* Driven from this occasion, I searched my musical library to see what I have from the phenomenon Shirley. Without further words please allow me to present you two marvelous LPs from the year 1955. They are the firsts Don made, with his first record label ''Cadence".* Piano Perspectives 1 and 2.* Don was a CLASSICAL pianist, of the highest caliber. It was the paradigm of what once upon a time A. Rubinstein said for the Thelonious Monk: If he was a classical pianist I ought to make another job.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...

*Debussy | Poulenc | Franck | Ravel*

Music for Cello and Piano

Daniel Muller-Schott, cello
Robert Kulek, piano

2002


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254/ Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496/ Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502

Maria João Pires, Augustin Dumay & Jian Wang


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven was* this* light and dance-able ??? Really??









Beethoven, Vienna Mozart Ensemble, Willi Boskovsky ‎- Dances & Romances
Label: Decca ‎- SXL 6436

Recorded 10 - 13 June 1969 in the Sofiensaal, Vienna.

Tracklist
A1	Twelve Contretänze, WoO 14	
A2	Romance In F Major For Violin And Orchestra, Op.50	
A3	Nos. 2, 3 And 8 From Twelve German Dances, WoO 8	
B1	Romance In G Major For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 40	
B2	Eleven Vienna Dances (Mödlinger) 1819, WoO 17

There is some doubt ...


> 11 Mödlinger Tänze, WoO 17 (Beethoven, Ludwig van)
> Authorship Note
> Beethoven's authorship of these dances is doubtful.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'/ Freudenfest Overture/ Mandolin Concerto in G major/ Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Itullian

Very much enjoying this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## Marinera

Dreams and Visions in the Middle ages


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.2

* I remember so vividly that I was completely overwhelmed by the beauty of this suite,the elegant dances,the tender traverso,it felt like coming into paradise.My first recording was with the Münchener Bach-Orchester and Karl Richter*


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Nabucco

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music in Versailles*

Marais "La Sonnerie"
d'Anglebert prélude in D minor
Marais Tombeau de Mr de Sainte-Colombe

*This recording is a classic,La Sonnerie and one of the most beautiful pieces ever written for the clavecin by d'Anglebert *


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part ten - two 20th century works.

Alfred Schittke's work is an absurdist tale about how the lives of a Soviet couple are turned upside-down when having to follow a state-enforced directive as punishment for displeasing the authorities - in this case they have to adopt a monosyllabic inmate called Vova from a local asylum who, after an initial period of docility with the couple, gets increasingly out of control. Despite this the wife takes a shine to Vova, who rapes and impregnates her. The husband, who is becoming increasingly deranged, invokes Vova to kill the wife. Vova disappears, and the husband, presumably thought to be the murderer, ends up in the same asylum from whence Vova came.

The second is a Brecht-like homily in which a power-crazed ruler is hellbent on war and annihilation but where no-one actually dies because Death has lost his powers. The increasingly isolated dictator sees the enfeebled figure of Death behind his shoulder when looking into a mirror. They strike a bargain in order for Death to regain control, but the dictator is the first victim. Viktor Ullmann, with librettist Peter Kien, composed this courageous work in plain view of the SS authorities while incarcerated in the Theresienstadt concentration camp-cum-ghetto in 1943, the year before both men were transferred to Auschwitz.

_Zhizn s idiotom_ [_Life With an Idiot_] - opera in two acts [Libretto: Viktor Erofeyev] (1992):










_Der Kaiser von Atlantis_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Peter Kien] (by 1943):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano concertos 1 & 2


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, opus 131. Colorado String Quartet. This is a famous, even mythical work, and it contains some of Beethoven's finest counterpoint. Honestly it's something I don't listen to terribly often due to the weight of its mythos (what is the right way to approach something that has been called so many times the greatest piece ever written?) but putting all that to the side, it's actually really enjoyable in its own right. Adding this to the growing list of late Beethoven works that I've been enjoying lately, including opp. 101, 106, 109, 123, and 125.

I haven't heard the Diabelli Variations at all. I'm holding out for a really good recording. Anyone heard Barenboim on Erato? I always see it at my local CD shop.


----------



## Rogerx

Obrecht: Masses

Beauty Farm performing.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121254
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, opus 131. Colorado String Quartet. This is a famous, even mythical work, and it contains some of Beethoven's finest counterpoint. Honestly it's something I don't listen to terribly often due to the weight of its mythos (what is the right way to approach something that has been called so many times the greatest piece ever written?) but putting all that to the side, it's actually really enjoyable in its own right. Adding this to the growing list of late Beethoven works that I've been enjoying lately, including opp. 101, 106, 109, 123, and 125.
> 
> I haven't heard the Diabelli Variations at all. I'm holding out for a really good recording. Anyone heard Barenboim on Erato? I always see it at my local CD shop.


 this is a very good one


----------



## flamencosketches

^I do love Ashkenazy’s piano playing. He looks older in that photo, when was this recorded? Does he still play piano professionally, or just conducting?


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^I do love Ashkenazy's piano playing. He looks older in that photo, when was this recorded? Does he still play piano professionally, or just conducting?


Recording is from 2007

Reported on Playbillarts.com

Vladimir Ashkenazy Says He Is Giving Up Piano

By Vivien Schweitzer
April 30, 2007

Vladimir Ashkenazy has decided to give up playing the piano in public, according to a recent article in the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera.

He told the paper that he didn't want to discuss details, but that he some "physical problems." He did, however, show his extended hands to the Corriere journalist, who noted that three fingers were misshapen by arthritis.

Ashkenazy last played in public about a year ago; his hands apparently didn't cause him pain at the time, but he wasn't fully satisfied with his performance, according to the article, and decided to give up public concerts several months ago. He does plan to continue recording, however, pointing out that in the studio, he can stop and start if necessary and so repair any mistakes. (He mentioned among his plans a disc with his clarinetist son and a solo program of Sibelius.)

Asked if he had any regrets about his piano career, Ashkenazy told Corriere that he was sorry he could never play Liszt's Sonata in B minor, because of his small fingers.

His pianistic career may be waning, but Ashkenazy's conducting career has been flourishing: the Sydney Symphony Orchestra recently appointed him their Principal Conductor and Artistic Advisor for a three-year term beginning in January 2009.

Born in the old Soviet Union and a longtime citizen of Iceland, Ashkenazy won the Queen Elisabeth Competition in Brussels (1956) and the Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow (1962). He won five Grammy Awards for solo and chamber music recordings between the years 1979 and 2000.

He took up conducting seriously in the 1980s and was appointed chief conductor of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in 1987, serving there until 1994. He has also been principal conductor of the Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin (1989-99) and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (1996-2003). Since 2000 he has been music director of the European Union Youth Orchestra, and this summer he completes a three-year term as music director of the NHK Symphony, Japan's leading orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

Valery Gergiev: Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring, rec. 2001. I love Gergiev's Prokofiev, so I knew I could trust him with Stravinsky. I was right. I'm hearing new things, as it should be with each new recording in classical. And wow, Scriabin's Poem of Ecstacy! What a pairing!
The Rite reminds me of what Zappa said about composing in 'blocks' or 'modules' which can be moved around; the sharp transitions remind me of a "cartoon from Hell.' Carl Stalling on mushrooms.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Piotr Anderszewski (piano)

This one is also very good, now spinning.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner, Tristan, Barenboim, Berlin PO. I just started. The sound is fantastic!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121261


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: The Two Piano Quintets

Schubert Ensemble.


----------



## millionrainbows

Baron Scarpia said:


> Garbiel Pierne, more chamber music


Is that cover art by Norman Rockwell?


----------



## robin4




----------



## Art Rock

The piano is far from being my favourite instrument, but I really enjoyed this set.


----------



## Vasks

_On today's turntable_

*Arne - Overture #5 from "Eight Overtures in in 8 Parts" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Clarke/arr. Tarr - English Suite (Tarr/Nonesuch)
Blow - Suite #2 from "A Choice Collection of Lessons" (Tilney/Argo)
Woodcock - Concerto in C for Sopranino Recorder & Strings (Schultze/Vox)
Purcell - Suite from "The Gordian Knot Untied" (Kehr/Nonesuch)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Avshalomoff: Violin Concerto, shorter works. Zamuruev/Avshalomoff/Moscow Symphony. A composer I wasn't familiar with on Art Rock's list (there were many). I'm glad to listened to this disc which is filled with very enjoyable works. Avshalomoff spent 30 years in China and incorporated many Chinese elements and styles into his music, though he is definitely a western composer. Worth a listen if you haven't heard him.


----------



## Joe B

Trio Amsel playing German Baroque works:


----------



## flamencosketches

Luigi Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura. Definitely some utopian futurist music if I ever heard any. I think a lot of the postwar avant-garde composers like Nono, Boulez etc really were composing music that shouldn't have come around for another few centuries down the line, and the past few decades composers have been playing catch-up (including, for example, Penderecki with his more recent works). As a result (paradoxically, perhaps), their music has become VERY of its time. Nevertheless, good stuff, but I can only take so much of it.


----------



## Itullian

wow


----------



## Malx

A tough week of work over - now for some serious listening.
A great place to start - Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 3 from:


----------



## Guest

This is still my favorite recording. Some newer ones might have a bit more transparency (although this LP still sounds pretty good), but I love this interpretation and performance.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Händel, Messiah, with Le Concert D' Astree under Emmanuelle Haim.* With: Lucy Crowe, Andrew Staples, Tim Mead and Christopher Purves. (2 x SACD,ERATO, Japan) Pleasant performance and super quality all around production.


----------



## Malx

Per Norgard, Symphony No 6 - Oslo PO, John Storgards.


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich on hyperion








One of two Abel CD's in my collection, this is a collection of pieces for solo viola da gamba. It's an excellent disc!


----------



## Malx

I listen to Vivaldi infrequently these days, but when I do I prefer HIP energetic performances.
This disc which mixes Concerti with Cantatas fits the bill very nicely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*

This is a well-done recording. Personally, it sounds smoothed-over and doesn't have the bite that I'm looking for. But apparently a lot of people are happy with this one.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman just came...

*Richard Strauss*

DON QUIXOTE

Daniel Muller-Schott
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

2019


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This is a well-done recording. Personally, it sounds smoothed-over and doesn't have the bite that I'm looking for. But apparently a lot of people are happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 121274


I can only agree-while many seem to turn to the Blomstedt recordings of Nielsen's symphonies as a 'first choice' I invariably find something lacking and there are many more impressive alternatives with regard to all six.

Now that I have a new lap-top I can return to posting with more regularity...…..

this evening's listening-Sibelius and Lindberg Violin Concertos performed by Batiashvili, Oramo and the Finnish RSO.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Mass in C minor* Monteverdi Choir & Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv Produktion








I don't feel Beethoven is exactly a natural in writing music for the mass. In the Missa Solemnis we have a work that is exceptional, rather stretching the form to near breaking point. Here though we have Beethoven's earlier essay in the form. There are pointers to the later masterwork, but it's not one of my favourite works from Beethoven's pen. It is interesting though, and this recording seems pretty good to me. Mind you it's the only one I'm familiar with.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> I can only agree-while many seem to turn to the Blomstedt recordings of Nielsen's symphonies as a 'first choice' I invariably find something lacking and there are many more impressive alternatives with regard to all six.
> 
> Now that I have a new lap-top I can return to posting with more regularity...…..
> 
> this evening's listening-Sibelius and Lindberg Violin Concertos performed by Batiashvili, Oramo and the Finnish RSO.


That Batiashvili Sibelius/Lindberg disc is a cracker - the Lindberg concerto rewards repeat plays.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 9 - WDR Sinfonieorchester - Barshai.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Erster Teil von Haydns Die Schöpfung. Gut!


----------



## Malx

Saint Saens, Cello Concerto No 1 - Torleif Thedeen, Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.
Lovely music well played.


----------



## Joe B

Penelope Rapson leading Kate Eckersley (soprano) and Fiori Musicali in late cantatas of Domenico Scarlatti:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StrE3ss

A superb recital from Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Septet; Mozart: Horn Quintet* Berliner Solisten on TELDEC








To end tonight's listening we have Beethoven and Mozart. Both works are charming, with Beethoven very much under Mozart's influence.


----------



## pmsummer

SIX SUITES FOR UNACCOMPANIED CELLO
_Recorded for the films comprising the series 'Inspired by Bach'_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Malx

A live Mahler 9 that everyone should hear at least once.

The sound is not perfect and Duttons work has boosted the upper mid range which has made the sound quite bright at times. This can highlight some less than perfect playing, particularly in the third movement. 
The Vienna PO, conducted by Bruno Walter in the Musikvereinsaal on the 16th of January 1938 produce what is for me one of the most emotionally intense performances of this great symphony that I have heard. 
This is a recording I regard as a historical document which moves me each time I hear it, perfect it isn't remarkable it most definitely is.









Edit:
I have now sampled the EMI release of this recording and it is less opaque than the Dutton transfer and has an overall softer sound which may be more accessible to listeners who find historic sound more of a challenge.


----------



## Itullian

#3
Sounding great in this remaster.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O. (with Inger Dam Jensen and Paul Emling)

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

to these ears this Naxos recording is superb!


----------



## starthrower

I have the Brydon Thomson set, but I thought I'd try Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O. (with Inger Dam Jensen and Paul Emling)
> 
> Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> to these ears this Naxos recording is superb!


Jim, these Naxos discs of Schonwandt's Nielsen recordings are re-releases of Da Capo recordings that were pretty well regarded when they first came out.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, a recording that brings together a favourite pianist from the past with a conductor I hold in high regard.
After a slowish start this developes into a fine performance.

Liszt Piano Concerto No 1 - Annie Fischer, Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> A live Mahler 9 that everyone should hear at least once.
> 
> The sound is not perfect and Duttons work has boosted the upper mid range which has made the sound quite bright at times. This can highlight some less than perfect playing, particularly in the third movement.
> The Vienna PO, conducted by Bruno Walter in the Musikvereinsaal on the 16th of January 1938 produce what is for me one of the most emotionally intense performances of this great symphony that I have heard.
> This is a recording I regard as a historical document which moves me each time I hear it, perfect it isn't remarkable it most definitely is.
> 
> View attachment 121286
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I have now sampled the EMI release of this recording and it is less opaque than the Dutton transfer and has an overall softer sound which may be more accessible to listeners who find historic sound more of a challenge.


I'm listening to the EMI now.


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony no. 3 in E flat M Gergiev Mariinsky Orchestra and Chorus

Gergiev compresses the symphony to three movements instead of four not taking much of a pause between movements 1 and 2. The symphony is knocked sometimes for too much repetition of themes I think it is repetition of urgency followed by calm in the first three movements... each unique in their very own way. And you have to love the first “movement’s” solo takes on violin and percussion. This recording is accompanied by no. 10. I think that one is gonna be a work that makes DSCH famous some day : )


----------



## ECraigR

Mahler, Symphony No 5, the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Pierre Boulez for Deutsche Grammaphone.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3,4,5. Barenboim/Klemperer/New Philharmonia. Old school Beethoven. 3 and 4 work quite well, but the 5th was kind of a mess. No energy and poor synergy between the conductor and pianist. 1 & 2 are also good on the album if somewhat leisurely by today's norms. I guess I've grown to prefer more fire with these concertos.


----------



## StrE3ss

Sibelius & Bruch: Violin Concertos
Zino Francescatti


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.27 in E minor, opus 90. Peter Serkin. This is an awesome performance. I was not familiar with Peter Serkin's playing, but it's excellent. Makes me excited to check out more of his stuff, as well as his father who was a very notable Beethoven pianist. Performed on a Graf fortepiano and it's one of the best sounding fortepianos I've ever heard. I am not generally a fan of these instruments, but good ones sound great, especially in the treble (the bass here is muddy as ever). I picked this up at the record store for $3. This is the Musical Heritage Society release which only contains 27, 28, and 29; I was hoping 30, 31, and 32 would be there too but alas.

Disregard the sideways picture, don't know why it uploaded like that. :lol:

Actually just ended, this is next up:









Fryderyk Chopin: Nocturnes opus 9 nos. 1, 2, 3. Ivan Moravec. Now I feel like opening a bottle of red wine and taking a bath


----------



## Joe B

Miklos Szabo leading the Ensemble vocal Benjamin Britten in 27 choruses by Bela Bartok:


----------



## ECraigR

Ravel, the complete piano music as performed by Gordon Fergus-Thompson, for Decca.


----------



## WVdave

Smetana: The Moldau
The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5261, Vinyl, LP, US, 1958.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121293


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Rizzi, conductor

2005


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano).


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O. (with Inger Dam Jensen and Paul Emling)
> 
> Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> to these ears this Naxos recording is superb!


…...early start with the same 'line-up' performing the 4th and 5th.


----------



## StrE3ss

Chopin: Ballades
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Rogerx

Rheinberger - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale

Charles Bruffy.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Dalberto box:CD 15

Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Nathalie Stutzmann (contralto), Michel Dalberto (piano)

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) 
Poeme de l'amour et de la mer op.19
Jessye Norman, Michel Dalberto.

etc


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Philharmonia Orchestra
Robin O'Neill

Recording Venue: Wimbledon, United Kingdom


----------



## Andolink

*John Dowland* (1563-1625): works for viol consort


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Jacck

Geirr Tveitt - 50 Hardanger Tunes


----------



## Andolink

*Nicholas Maw* (1935-2009): _Sonata Notturna_, for cello and string orchestra
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
English String Orchestra/William Boughton


----------



## Art Rock

A six CD's box which I dug up from my collection. Playing this in the gallery.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Paul Patterson: Concertos (for violin; for viola; for cello)
Tamás András, violin; Sarah-Jane Bradley, viola; Alice Neary, cello; Orchestra Nova/George Vass (dutton)










now:
Ruth Zechlin
- Stufen (1992/93; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg/Gerd Albrecht)
- Musik für drei Schlagzeuger [percussionists] (1995; Günter Kamp, Thomas Keems, Günther Peppel)
- 5 Studien und 1 Collage (1996; Ensemble „das neue werk" Hamburg)
- Violinkonzert Hommage György Kurtág (1991/92; Wolfgang Hentrich, violin; Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie Chemnitz/John Carewe)
(academy)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part eleven - a Verdi double bill today.

_Rigoletto_ - opera in three acts, after the play _Le roi s'amuse_ by Victor Hugo [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1850-51):










_La traviata_ - opera in three acts, after the play _La Dame aux camélias_ adapted from the novel by Alexandre Dumas Jr. [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1852-53):


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, etc.

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola).


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax*: _String Quartet No. 2 in E minor_ & _Piano Quintet in G minor_


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra with Trio Fontenay in Beethoven's "Triple Concerto":










edit: let this play through and listened to Trio Fontenay perform the "Ghost Trio"


----------



## starthrower

I was inspired to put this on after reading a bit about the medieval Rus.


----------



## sonance

Martinu: Symphony no. 4; Estampes; Le Départ
National Orchestra of Belgium/Walter Weller (fuga libera)


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy the Kid / Rodeo/An Outdoor Overture/Fantasía Mexicana (From "Fiesta")

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)

Colorado Symphony


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Cervetto (1682-1783): Sonata No.3 in G Minor

Jitka Vlasankova, Petr Hejny and Jaroslav Kulhan, cellos


----------



## robin4




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

_Sampling Simon_

*Bainbridge - Viola Concerto (Trampler/Unicorn LP)
Bainbridge - Four Primo Levi Settings (Brabbins/NMC CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets

Wiener Philharmonike, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Bax Symphony # 5










David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.65 in A Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Classical music from another part of the world*

*CD1*

Anthology of World Music Iran
Variations in the Chahargah mode, played on the kamantche
by Ashgar Bahari

Poem of Saadi, sung in the Segah mode
by Golpayegani

The Dashti mode, played on the sehtar
by Ebrahimi

Poem of Saadi, sung in the mode Bayote-Isphahan and its variations
by Golpayegani


----------



## Dimace

After a long day let us a little bit chill out with a unique as a content recording from Russia.

The following CD of the *Moscow label Venezia* isn't to be found easily, on line or in your local store. We are speaking for a small firm (but with a good amount of money) which making CDs only for local consumption. It consists of three extremely rare and historical live recordings, the GREAT Svyatoslav (after all this is the correct way to write his name…) Richter in the years 1959, 1960 and 1965. These recording are the MOST FAMOUS Beethoven's Sonatas: *The Pathetique, The Tempest and The Appassionata. All in ONE CD, which is two times remastered from the Russian sound engineers! * It is clear that we have a unique recording occasion here. Three crappie but high historic recordings which now sound like a dream.

Richter's performance is Richter's performance... What the FFF can I write here without humiliate the text, the readers and my self? (some modern Beethoven's ''performers'' must listen this one. They will stop (if they have a little dignity) to FFF the Greatest and our ears)


----------



## Bourdon

*Classical Vocal Art of Persia*

Beautiful vocal art inspired by spiritual and sensuous poetry


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor'*
Vladimir Horowitz, piano
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner, cond. 1952

*CD #13 FROM








*


----------



## bejart

Alexander Pierre Francois Boely (1785-1858): String Quartet in C Major, Op.5, No.1

String Trio of Paris with Edouard Popa on 2nd violin: Charles Frey, violin -- Michel Michalakakos, viola -- Jean Grout, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121302


*Paul Creston*

Symphonies Nos. 1-3

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

2000


----------



## Barbebleu

Otello: Si, pel ciel - Jussi Björling and Robert Merril. Stupendous.


----------



## Malx

This afternoons listening:

The new BBC MM disc featured Ravel's Sheherazade with Sarah Connolly, Debussy's Nocturnes and the most interesting for me, Lili Boulanger's Faust et Helene.

The second disc was the Saturday Symphony selection - Dutilleux's first Symphony, I let the disc run on as I like Symphony No 2.









Next on the player was Nielsen's Symphony No 2 'The four Temperaments' - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Guest

Excellent sound and some staggeringly good playing from Verdery. This LP contains guitar transcriptions of Bach's Harpsichord Concerto In D Minor, S.1052 and CPE Bach's Harpsichord Concerto in A Major.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 2 - Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, John Nelson.

From the complete set of Symphonies.


----------



## WVdave

Haydn; ‎Symphonies No. 82 L'Ours / No. 83 La Poule / No. 84 
Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment, Sigiswald Kuijken 
Virgin Classics ‎- VC 7 90793-2, Virgin Classics ‎- 259 597-231, Veritas (4), CD, Album, UK & Europe, 1989.


----------



## premont

jim prideaux said:


> I can only agree-while many seem to turn to the Blomstedt recordings of Nielsen's symphonies as a 'first choice' *I invariably find something lacking and there are many more impressive alternatives with regard to all six.*


This is what I always thought. Blomstedt is IMO a bit too "efficient", - a mixture of Solti and Karajan, neither of whom I am that keen on.


----------



## premont

pmsummer said:


> SIX SUITES FOR UNACCOMPANIED CELLO
> _Recorded for the films comprising the series 'Inspired by Bach'_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Yo-Yo Ma - cello
> _
> Sony Classical_


This is Ma's second recording and it is said to be his weakest recording of these works. I have not heard it, but I have heard the two others, of which I prefer the first. How does this his second recording compare to his first and third?


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> A six CD's box which I dug up from my collection. Playing this in the gallery.


These DG boxes were a godsend. This is an excellent one.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 14 and 15*
Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra

Both of these are nice to hear. I give the edge to No. 15 for its exceptionally fine string playing.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 2 - COE, Abbado.









Haydn, Symphonies Nos 1, 2, 4, & 5 - AAM, Hogwood.


----------



## xankl

Easing gently into Sunday morning with this beautiful album...


----------



## Itullian

Exciting Schumann


----------



## Joe B

Piet Koornhof and Thomas Hecht performing Baltic violin sonatas:


----------



## millionrainbows

Arrived by post today, St. Petersburg Quartet plays Shostakovich. I really like the way this sounds,


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121316


*Howard Hanson*

Fanfare for the Signal Corps
Suite from Merry Mount
Bold Island Suite
Symphony No. 2, "Romantic"

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
Erich Kunzel, conductor


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderfully played and recorded LP. It derives from a digital master (at least it was DSD) and sounds quite realistic.


----------



## StrE3ss

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a wonderfully played and recorded LP. It derives from a digital master (at least it was DSD) and sounds quite realistic.


This one is on my list from a long time


----------



## StrE3ss

Khachaturian, A.I.: Symphony No. 3


----------



## flamencosketches

Edward Elgar: The Music Makers, op.69 and Sea Pictures, op.37. This is the first time I have listened to Elgar with some degree of enjoyment. Very lush late Romantic stuff. I don't think he is likely to become my favorite composer, but it's enjoyable enough. For some reason, I just don't like vocal (classical) music in a language that I can understand... :lol:


----------



## Dimace

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a wonderfully played and recorded LP. It derives from a digital master (at least it was DSD) and sounds quite realistic.





StrE3ss said:


> This one is on my list from a long time


*A Silverman's wife, Ellen, production,* if I remember correctly and a quite new (year 2017) one. *Robert is GREAT pianist.* (I have written for his Beethoven's sonatas) I don't remember if, like the sonatas, is a limited print. A very worthy title. Our friend Kontrapunctus is a very efficient buyer. :tiphat:

Please note: Ellen is also a GREAT pianist and pedagogue in British Columbia University. She is established the Ellen-Robert Silverman Competition for young pianists in BCU and is also running many other important cultural events. Elite pianists both of them, who for many years are making proud Canada's piano school.


----------



## 13hm13

Paisiello: The Complete Piano Concertos, Vol. 2: Concertos 1, 5, 7 & 8









Orchestra: English Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Mariaclara Monetti
Composer: Paisiello
Audio CD (May 31, 1994)
Number of Discs: 1
Label: Asv Living Era


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to the Boccherini Concerto on the album below.

I think a modern piano would bean improvement over the authentic Harpsichord or Fortepiano ...








Boccherini, Field, Schobert: Concertos for Pianoforte

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805):
Concerto in E flat major for Harpsichord or Fortepiano and Orchestra
John Field (1782-1837):
Rondo in A flat major for Fortepiano and Strings
Johann Schobert (ca. 1730-1767):
Concerto in G major for Harpsichord or Fortepiano and Orchestra

Eckart Sellheim - Fortepiano
Collegium aureum [on period instruments]


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works by Benjamin Britten:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp).


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Debussy: Sonatas & Trios
> 
> Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp).


Very nice indeed! :clap:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major

Julia Kleiter (soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Daniele Gatti

Recorded: 8-9 November 2017
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw Amsterdam, Netherlands.


----------



## Rogerx

Paër: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag.


----------



## Malx

I have neglected Tchaikovsky for a long time, he was one of the first composers I really 'bought' into. Perhaps over familiarity has been an issue - recently I have been listening to some of his works for the first time in years and there is a lot to admire and to enjoy.
This morning the Symphony No 2 and Fate from this box set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part twelve - another double dose of Verdi (with the cricket world cup final in between, which I hope doesn't turn out as tragic as the two works which bookend it!).

_Aida_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Antonio Ghislanzoni] (1870-71):










_Otello_ - opera in four acts, after the play by William Shakespeare. [Libretto: Arrigo Boito] (1884-86):


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Ned Rorem: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello; After Reading Shakespeare (for cello solo)
Jaime Laredo, violin; Sharon Robinson, cello; IRIS Orchestra/Michael Stern (naxos)










and
Ned Rorem: Piano Concerto no. 2; Cello Concerto
Simon Mulligan, Piano; Wen-Sinn Yang, cello; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/José Serebrier
(naxos)










now:

Boris Tishchenko
- Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
- Dante-Symphony no. 3 "Hell: Circles 7 - 9"
Victoria Postnikova, piano; Alexander Rozhdestvensky, violin; String Orchestra of St. Petersburg (concerto); Moscow Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky (fuga libera)


----------



## sonance

millionrainbows said:


> Is that cover art by Norman Rockwell?












millionrainbows - It seems that Baron Scarpia didn't see your question. May I answer instead?

The painter is Paul-Charles Chocarne-Moreau (1855 - 1931). The only Wikipedia entry can be found at French Wiki, but you'll find some information in English here:
https://rehs.com/Paul-Charles_Chocarne-Moreau_Bio.html

A Google search will show more of his paintings.


----------



## Joe B

John Eliot Gardiner leading Emma Kirkby, the Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists in J.S. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/ Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12/

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow.

Dedicated to sonance for leading me towards this record .


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 3 - Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Mass No. 3 in F minor":


----------



## Malx

Second Symphonies this morning:

Honegger, BPO, Karajan.
Szymanowski, BBC Philharmonic, Sinaisky.
Simpson, Bournemouth SO, Handley.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3/ Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53 etc

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Swedish Radio Choir, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## canouro

*Jeanne D'Arc. Batailles & Prisons*

Montserrat Figueras, Louise Moaty, René Zosso, Manuel Weber,
La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works of Will Todd:


















Absolutely one of my favorite choral discs.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> I have neglected Tchaikovsky for a long time, he was one of the first composers I really 'bought' into. Perhaps over familiarity has been an issue - recently I have been listening to some of his works for the first time in years and there is a lot to admire and to enjoy.
> This morning the Symphony No 2 and Fate from this box set:
> 
> View attachment 121339


Love the first three symphonies along with the wonderful Manfred. Just a pity they are underrated compared to nos 4 5 and 6


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra. Currently, the Scherzo. Just got past the "death shriek" which was pretty damn powerful in this recording. This is an amazing performance. One comment: it's all faster than hell! CNCBartok suggested in another thread that it may have been sped up a bit to fit on one CD, in which case I will have to seek out another pressing in which this has not been done.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint Saens, Organ Symphony, Carnival of the Animals*

I picked this up at Barnes and Noble on a whim because it's so cheap. Don't let the price fool you; this is very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus

Mitsuko Uchida (piano).


----------



## Vasks

_Sampling Samuel....on vinyl_

*Barber - Essay #1 (Measham/Unicorn)
Barber - Piano Sonata (Guralnik/Mace)
Barber - Violin Concerto (Stern/Columbia)*


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121346
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra. Currently, the Scherzo. Just got past the "death shriek" which was pretty damn powerful in this recording. This is an amazing performance. One comment: it's all faster than hell! CNCBartok suggested in another thread that it may have been sped up a bit to fit on one CD, in which case I will have to seek out another pressing in which this has not been done.


This symphony is always in 2 CDs. Always, because can't feat in one.


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Sonates françaises
> 
> Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/ Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12/
> 
> Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow.
> 
> Dedicated to sonance for leading me towards this record .


Rogerx, thanks for your kind words. - When I bought this CD my main interest had been the (still unknown to me) violin sonatas by Chevillard and Gedalge. Seeing your posts with other recordings by Alexandre Kantorow made me aware that he is an artist to watch. He's on my "radar" now. - So: I have to thank you, too!

Listening now to:

Olivier Greif: Cello Concerto "Par la chute d'Adam" (Through Adam's Fall); Sonate de Requiem
Henri Demarquette, cello; Giovanni Bellucci, piano; Orchestre National de France/Jean-Claude Casadesus (accord)


----------



## D Smith

Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1. Ludovic Morlot/Seattle Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. Fine performance, well recorded.


----------



## cougarjuno

Two great Britten works in the War Requiem and Sinfonia da Requiem along with Ballad of Heroes


----------



## canouro

*Aux Marches Du Palais: Romances & Complaintes De La France D'Autrefois*
Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre ‎


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121352


*Alan Hovhaness*

Symphony No. 2, "Mysterious Mountain"
Prayer of St. Gregory
Prelude and Quadruple Fugue
And God Created Great Whales
Alleluia and Fugue
Celestial Fantasy

Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz, conductor


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121346
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra. Currently, the Scherzo. Just got past the "death shriek" which was pretty damn powerful in this recording. This is an amazing performance. One comment: it's all faster than hell! CNCBartok suggested in another thread that it may have been sped up a bit to fit on one CD, in which case I will have to seek out another pressing in which this has not been done.


It is a well known story that the transfer was marginally speeded up to fit onto one CD. If it was, it was by about 1% - a difference that would be difficult to hear.
The recording you have been listening to is timed at 79.24 the remastered release, below, which I believe used the original master tapes persumably going back to original timings is timed at 80.15.
Klemperer's 1951 live recording with the Concertgebouw comes in at a very speedy 77.41 so he was not one to hang about with this Symphony despite his reputation for slow tempos.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Requiem_


----------



## Guest

St. Anne Prelude and Fugue, Toccata Adagio and Fugue, Bach-Busoni Demidenko










The St. Anne was particularly impressive.

Suite Bergamasque, Weisseberg










Impressively intense.

Wellesz, Symphony No 4










Dramatica and satisfying. An approachable work despite modern elements.


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading the Saint Louis Chamber Chorus:










Buck, Dudley - *Hymn to Music*
Dunphy, Melissa - *What do you think I fought for at Omaha Beach? *
Harris, Roy - *Symphony for Voices *
Helvey, Howard - *Sunset: St Louis*
Kay, Ulysses S -	*A Lincoln Letter *
Lekberg, Sven -	*Lament*
Paulus, Stephen - *Stabat Mater*
Riegger, Wallingford -	*Evil shall not prevail*
Rozsa, Miklos - *The Lord is my shepherd* 
Schuman, William - *Declaration Chorale *
Spiritual (arr William Dawson) - *There is a balm in Gilead* 
U2 (arr Bob Chilcott) - *MLK*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125










Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortire (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in E Minor, Op.26, No.4a

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello -- Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Dozor, cello continuo


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> It is a well known story that the transfer was marginally speeded up to fit onto one CD. If it was, it was by about 1% - a difference that would be difficult to hear.
> The recording you have been listening to is timed at 79.24 the remastered release, below, which I believe used the original master tapes persumably going back to original timings is timed at 80.15.
> Klemperer's 1951 live recording with the Concertgebouw comes in at a very speedy 77.41 so he was not one to hang about with this Symphony despite his reputation for slow tempos.
> 
> View attachment 121355


Regardless of any trickery, I think I will pick up this box set when funds permit. Klemperer's Mahler is awesome and I think it will prove a good foil to the Bernstein/NYPO set I am so frequently listening to.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AeolianStrains




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121360


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Overtures

Der Beherrscher der Geister
Turandot, Prinzessin von China
Abu Hassan
Der Freischütz
Oberon
Euranthe
Peter Schmoll und seine Nachbarn
Preciosa
Silvana
Jubel-Ouvertüre

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor

2011


----------



## AeolianStrains

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121360
> 
> 
> *Carl Maria von Weber*
> 
> Overtures
> 
> Der Beherrscher der Geister
> Turandot, Prinzessin von China
> Abu Hassan
> Der Freischütz
> Oberon
> Euranthe
> Peter Schmoll und seine Nachbarn
> Preciosa
> Silvana
> Jubel-Ouvertüre
> 
> Tapiola Sinfonietta
> Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor
> 
> 2011


Great album! I might have to listen to this later, too.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 14* Busch Quartet on EMi Classics








Beethoven's String Quartet No 1 and the No 14 from this box set - historic recordings from the 1930's. Excellent performances, and despite being recorded in the 1930's I plenty to like here.

I suspect that the SQ No 1 was not the first in the Op 18 set to be composed. Beethoven had a habit of putting the strongest compositions first in a set. It's a fine work - the slow movement in particular.

The SQ No 14 in C sharp minor may be my favourite of Beethoven's quartets. Seven movements (or sections) played without a break. My only criticism of the work is that much of the first four movements is mind blowing - I'm just not sure the final three movements can quite equal them,


----------



## bejart

Feliz Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Overture "The Hebrides", Op.26

Claudio Abbado directing the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Symphony no. 4 in Dm von Karajan Viena (Live, 1987)

One of the masterpieces of musical composition. The late great music critic Ivan Marsh describes the first movement as a “perpetuo moto.” It certainly resembles the fabled perpetual motion machine from the opening declaration of the strings as to how much energy is driving this invention. And themes keep appearing again and again and easily identified throughout the subsequent movements. The orchestra doesn’t let the conductor down at any point throughout.


----------



## jim prideaux

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - David Shifrin leading The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center in chamber works by Claude Debussy:










*Premiere Rapsodie
Petite Piece
Sonata for Cello and Piano
Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Syrinx
Sonata for Violin and Piano*


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live From Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics








Disc 1 from this 3 CD set. Here we have:

- Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 8 in G Op. 30 No. 3 I'm not sure if this is late early or early middle period Beethoven. Any way it's pretty good, with Beethoven in a relaxed mood for much of it's course.

- Mozart Sonata in F for Piano 4 hands K497. Quite a substantial work (significantly longer than the Beethoven sonata) and quite delightful. Not too far from Schubert in feel.

- Haydn: Piano Trio in C. Archetypal civilized chamber music.

- Schumann Fantasiestucke Op 73 for piano and cello. Rather nice!


----------



## 13hm13

Continuing my Paisiello binge ... the guy has a talent for PCs ...









Paisiello - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)

Collegium Philarmonicum Chamber Orchestra, Gennaro Cappabianca


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Continuing my Paisiello binge ... the guy has a talent for PCs ...
> 
> View attachment 121365
> 
> 
> Paisiello - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4
> 
> Francesco Nicolosi (piano)
> 
> Collegium Philarmonicum Chamber Orchestra, Gennaro Cappabianca


Francesco is the best (true) romantic pianist our time and the biggest Thalberg's performer in the history of music. I don't know what the Paisiello has composed (I have only one or two operas of him, which I never listened) but the moment Francesco is involved should be great. Well done and keep going with the GREAT Italian.


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic in music by Cyril Scott:


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos 9 & 12* Busch Quartet on EMI








The first CD from this historic recording (1930's) featuring the excellent Busch Quartet.

First we have the third of the Rasumovsky quartets. I feel this is the entry level to this set - the first and second of the set are to my ear more challenging. Here after a mysterious opening we have a relatively straight forward quartet with a characterful slow movement.

In the 12th - the first of the late quartets - we have a fairly appealing introduction to the late quartets. People who think late Beethoven might be too challenging should give this a try. Wonderful slow movement, and quite lively and earthy in the second half with the occasional scrunchy section enlivening progress.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Albert Roussell Symphony # 3 in G minor, Op. 42










Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith

Roussel: Padmavati. Opera in 2 acts. Marilyn Horne, Jose Van Dam, Nicolai Gedda. Plasson/Toulouse. This is described as an opera-ballet as it has lots on sections for dance which are the work's strengths (the choral writing is lovely). Marvelously sung as you'd expect.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Karajan/Berlin. Inspired by the current thread, Karajan's 60's Brahms is certainly one of his best in my opinion. (I also have the 70's and 80's Berlin and some Philharmonia.) This remastering sounds great to my ears as well. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121371


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Symphony No. 1 in C major
Symphony No. 2 in C major
Andante e Rondo Ungarese
Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor
Jaakko Luoma, bassoon

2009


----------



## StrE3ss

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Karajan/Berlin. Inspired by the current thread, Karajan's 60's Brahms is certainly one of his best in my opinion. (I also have the 70's and 80's Berlin and some Philharmonia.) This remastering sounds great to my ears as well. Recommended.


Got his Brahms firs with vienna, for me one of the best first need to listen with Berliner.


----------



## StrE3ss

Dvorak, Dvorak, Dvorak


----------



## Joe B

Vassily Sinaisky leading Lydia Mordkovitch and the BBC Philharmonic in violin concertos and a concert overture of Karol Szymanowski:


----------



## 13hm13

A 1966 recording of Elgar's CC is on this orig DGG LP ...








Or this 1988 re-release on CD ....








I think a high-rez transfer was also released in 2017.

In any case, very good sound quality and perf.


----------



## Rogerx

Eybler: String Quintets Op. 6 (Nos. 1 & 2)

Ensemble Concertant Frankfurt.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in F Major, Op.39, No.2, G338

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Pandolfi, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu, cello -- Nicola Domenleoni, double bass


----------



## 13hm13

A 1979 recording recently remastered in 24bit/192k ...

Beethoven - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini ‎- Symphony No.6 "Pastoral"
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531 266


----------



## Rogerx

Handel; Arias.

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale, Osmo Vänskä

Release Date: 1st Feb 2019

Length: 84 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452.

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Gramophone Magazine September 2015



> Kantorow has a marvellous leggiero touch, but when Liszt asks for con furore, ffff avec enthousiasme, il più presto possible, then Kantorow does not hold back with thrilling bravura, aided by the exemplary support of his violinist-conductor father…it is hard not to be impressed by Kantorow in the concertos, but the Malédiction is why you should buy the disc.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Salvatore Lanzetti


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 17-16 & 21


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

_Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod..._










Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. James King, Janet Baker, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance", "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11/Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

John Adams ; Harmonium/ Sergei Rachmaninoff* The Bells, Op. 35

Renée Fleming, Karl Dent, Victor Ledbetter **

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra- Robert Shaw.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat & Motets

Markus Schafer (tenor), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Klaus Mertens (bass), Sibylla Rubens (soprano)

Windsbacher Boys Choir, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Karl-Friedrich Beringer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tristan und Isolde, Barenboim, Berliner Philharmoniker. Scene 5, disc 2. The sound is sumptuous.


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Overture to a Tragedy (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Bruckner - Symphony #00 (Skrowaczewski/Oehms)*


----------



## robin4

_Quatuor pour la fin du temps , also known by its English title Quartet for the End of Time, is a piece of chamber music by the French composer Olivier Messiaen. It was premiered in 1941. The piece is scored for clarinet (in B-flat), violin, cello, and piano

Messiaen wrote the piece while a prisoner of war in German captivity and it was first performed by his fellow prisoners. It has come to be recognized as one of his most important works.

Messiaen was 31 years old when France entered World War II. He was captured by the German army in June 1940 and imprisoned in Stalag VIII-A, a prisoner-of-war camp in Görlitz, Germany (now Zgorzelec, Poland).

While in transit to the camp, Messiaen showed the clarinetist Henri Akoka, also a prisoner, the sketches for what would become Abîme des oiseaux. Two other professional musicians, violinist Jean le Boulaire and cellist Étienne Pasquier, were among his fellow prisoners, and after he managed to obtain some paper and a small pencil from a sympathetic guard, Messiaen wrote a short trio for them; this piece developed into the Quatuor for the same trio with himself at the piano.

The quartet was premiered at the camp, outdoors and in the rain, on 15 January 1941. The musicians had decrepit instruments and an audience of about 400 fellow prisoners and guards. The cello was bought with donations from camp members.

Messiaen later recalled: "Never was I listened to with such rapt attention and comprehension."

Messiaen wrote in the Preface to the score that the work was inspired by text from the Book of Revelation (Rev 10:1-2, 5-7, King James Version):

And I saw another mighty angel come down from heaven, clothed with a cloud: and a rainbow was upon his head, and his face was as it were the sun, and his feet as pillars of fire ... and he set his right foot upon the sea, and his left foot on the earth .... And the angel which I saw stand upon the sea and upon the earth lifted up his hand to heaven, and sware by him that liveth for ever and ever ... that there should be time no longer: But in the days of the voice of the seventh angel, when he shall begin to sound, the mystery of God should be finished ...

_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Intermezzi (3), Op. 117/ Klavierstücke (6), Op. 118/ Ballades (4), Op. 10

Michel Dalberto (piano)


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Olivier Greif: Sonata for two cellos "The Battle of Agincourt"; String Quartet no. 2 with three sonnets by Shakespeare
Ensemble Syntonia; Patrick Langot and Agnès Vesterman, cellos; Alain Buet, baritone (zigzag)










Olivier Greif: "The Meeting of the Waters". Works for Violin and Piano
Stéphanie Moraly, violin; Romain David, piano (triton)


















now:
Shostakovich: Trio nos. 1 and 2; Copland: Trio "Vitebsk"
Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Malx

bejart said:


> Feliz Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Overture "The Hebrides", Op.26
> 
> Claudio Abbado directing the London Symphony Orchestra


I see you appear to be straying a little outside your standard time-zone Bejart


----------



## Malx

Keeping with yesterday's 2nd Symphony theme:

Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Orchestre Revoltionairre et Romantic, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I listened to Weissenberg's Suite Bergamasques (Debussy) Today a different recording, this time from Samson Francois.

A dramatic difference. Weissenberg so precise, so rhythmically taut (the ostinato figure in the last movement, Passepied, is executed with amazing precision and energy). Francois, more poetry, but not as technically immaculate.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Didn't hear classical since Saturday. Yesterday we drove all day to the coast with no music on at all. Now time for some pling-plong! György Kurtág string quartet "6 moments musicaux" op. 44.


----------



## Malx

Berg, Violin Concerto - Henryk Szeryng, Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Piano Sonatas 1, 2 , 3. Lilya Zilberstein, Maurizio Pollini. Beautiful playing and technique from both.


----------



## Merl

After a week of listening to largely godawful music on my Spanish holiday i finally got to listen to something decent on the plane, during my flight home. This was nearly as good as the pint of cider ive just drunk. Symphonies 3&4.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't think i like the version of the 5th...


----------



## Joe B

Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers in choral music by Michael Hurd:


----------



## pmsummer

LEÇONS DE TÉNÈBRES
*Michel-Richard De Lalande*
_plus works by_ *Marin Marais - Robert De Visée - Louis Couperin*
Isabelle Desrochers - soprano
Maricio Buraglia - theorbe
Nima Ben David - viola de gambe
Pierre Trocellier - clavecin, orgue
_
Auvidis Astrée_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kafka Fragments by Kurtág with soprano Caroline Melzer and violinist Nurit Stark.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't know if I can hear all of it tonight...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*

I have Colin Davis' recording in better sound, but somehow I like this one better.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arthur Berger: Trio for Guitar, Violin, and Piano (1972) is the most recent piece on this CD, the rest of which which covers Berger's earlier, quasi-tonal work. He gets a varied palette of sounds here. Two pitches only on the piano are 'prepared' with bolts. The sustain of the violin (plus its pluck/pizz), the guitar, reminiscent of the mandolin in Schoenberg's Serenade, and the piano adding bottom, makes for a very interesting collection of timbres.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading the Con Anima Chamber Choir in a performance of his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## flamencosketches

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Didn't hear classical since Saturday. Yesterday we drove all day to the coast with no music on at all. Now time for some pling-plong! György Kurtág string quartet "6 moments musicaux" op. 44.


Driving with no music? 

Current listening:










Frédéric Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grand Polonaise Brilliante in E-flat major, op.22. Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## StrE3ss

Dimace said:


> *A Silverman's wife, Ellen, production,* if I remember correctly and a quite new (year 2017) one. *Robert is GREAT pianist.* (I have written for his Beethoven's sonatas) I don't remember if, like the sonatas, is a limited print. A very worthy title. Our friend Kontrapunctus is a very efficient buyer. :tiphat:
> 
> Please note: Ellen is also a GREAT pianist and pedagogue in British Columbia University. She is established the Ellen-Robert Silverman Competition for young pianists in BCU and is also running many other important cultural events. Elite pianists both of them, who for many years are making proud Canada's piano school.


For me wait to buy a record for a year is really really a long time...


----------



## StrE3ss

Leonid Kogan / Khachaturian & Szymanowski


----------



## Dimace

StrE3ss said:


> For me wait to buy a record for a year is really really a long time...


I run a record of many years. So many, I forgot the title (it is a quite modern opera) I want to buy. And now I don't gave a clue what the FFF I was looking for. :lol: Collectors stories…

(some titles must be in a pristine condition. Strong mint. The reason is their price. How you can give 800 US for something has hairlines or splits on the cover, etc.? This can make a waiting without end. To make a perfect series of 8 CDs, I'm waiting 5 years and counting…) 

By the way: Opera, German composer, Deutsche Grammophon, black hard cover (cd or LP I'm not sure) with a scene from the opera which has as a subject something evil or demonic. I have seen once this title also in our community. I bookmarked it many years ago in an internet site which is recently dropped and now I'm clueless about the title.


----------



## Dimace

Tonight I don't have rarities or collectibles, but one of the most beloved CDs I owe. *The Homage to Renee Fleming.* I have listened this one hundreds of times, but every time is like the first one. Thrilling arias, mesmerizing performance from the words leading lyric soprano. A CD I can not live without it and it costs only few cents. Music paradox...


----------



## 13hm13

Sometimes these Hummel PCs are referred to as #2 and #3 ... when searching a catalog, always know your opus number!!









Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837):
Piano Concerto in A minor, op.85
Piano Concerto in B minor, op.89

Stephen Hough - piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Bryden Thomson


----------



## pmsummer

HIP? No. Hip? Trying.

But a good performance, nonetheless.










NEO-MEDIEVAL
_Medieval Improvisations for a Postmodern Age_
*Mostly Anonymous*
Hesperus

_Dorian Discovery_


----------



## StrE3ss

Ries: Symphonies, Nos. 7 and 8
Howard Griffiths


----------



## D Smith

Delius: Double, Violin and Cello Concertos. Tasmin Little, Paul Watkins Davis/BBC. Sumptuous music performed lovingly in great sound. The Double Concerto is nice but the Violin and Cello Concertos steal the show.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 9 - Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- String Quartets 
Op.18 NO 1- Op.59-NO 1


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen/Kindertotenlieder/ Rückert-Lieder.

Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet##

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello),

##Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner - Masses 1-3

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum
.


----------



## jim prideaux

arrived in the post this morning so first listen...….

Jarvi and the CSO performing Schmidt's 3rd Symphony and Hindemith's Concerto for Orchestra (Chandos)

The Schmidt is really quite disconcerting-apparently attractive and genial there is also a subtle sense of unease.


----------



## millionrainbows

This one also arrived in the post yesterday: Beethoven, quartets No. 11 in F minor Op. 95 "Serioso," and No. 15 in A minor Op. 132. This almost completes my Guarneri digital cycle, and I already have the complete analog on RCA.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Barbara Bonney, Marianne Eklöf & Urban Malmberg

Gösta Ohlin's Vocal Ensemble, Pro Musica Chamber Choir & Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading The Scottish National Orchestra in a performance of Richard Strauss's "Ein Jeldenleben":


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms - Cello Sonata No.1 in E minor, Op. 38*
Jacqueline du Pre - cello
Daniel Barenboim - piano


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Neeme Jarvi leading The Scottish National Orchestra in a performance of Richard Strauss's "Ein Jeldenleben":


The same program is also on a wonderful Telarc disc.

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn.
Would be surprised if you don't like that one.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Hiller ; Piano concertos.

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley (piano/conductor)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various operas part thirteen. It's now time for The Big One - this should keep me quiet for the next two or three days. 

*Das Rheingold*

*Die Walküre*

*Siegfried*

*Götterdämmerung*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121406


*Franz Liszt*

23 Etudes, S139, S141, S144, S145

Danil Trifonov, piano

2016


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet##
> 
> Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello),
> 
> ##Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)
> 
> Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung.


They look like they've had a bad night at the casino.


----------



## Janspe

*B. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia, Op. 37*
Aldeburgh Festival Ensemble, led by Oliver Knussen
Kirchschlager, Bostridge, Gritton, Purves, Russell, Coleman-Wright, Summers, Booth









I consider myself quite a fan of Britten's music - his _Violin Concerto_ is one of my all-time favourites - but his operatic oeuvre is _completely_ unknown to me, apart from a few selected bits I've heard in a symphonic context. Knowing what an important part of his work his operas are, I decided to start working my way thourgh them.

As far as I can tell, there's nothing wrong with Knussen's inspired performance. It's a pleasure to listen to talented musicians doing their very best like this, and the music kept me interested throughout. I must admit, though, that repeated listenings are very much required to understand this enigmatic chamber opera.

I love having a vast selection of major works from "big" composers that I've never heard. Not a dull day in sight...


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> They look like they've had a bad night at the casino.


If they weren't brothers you could think, well fill in...................... what you like


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Janspe, you are in for a treat - from first to last the standard of Britten's operatic output is consistently high.


----------



## Janspe

elgars ghost said:


> Janspe, you are in for a treat - from first to last the standard of Britten's operatic output is consistently high.


That's very encouraging! I'm definitely looking forward to this project. It would be great to see some of the operas live as well, but I'm not putting my hopes up just yet. The Finnish National Opera has their hands full with the full _Ring des Nibelungen_ at the moment... But perhaps one day!


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Les Sylphides/ Delibes: Coppelia/ Coppélia - Suite/ Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Concergebouw Orchestra in Robert Schumann's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Vasks

*Staffani - Overture to " La lotta d'Alcide con Acheloo" (Ng/Signum)
Vivaldi - Concerto in a minor, Op. 3, No. 6 (I Musici/Philips)
J. S. Bach - Partita #3 for Solo Violin (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)
Handel - Organ Concerto in F, Op. 4, No. 4 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano).


----------



## Itullian

Great sound and performance!


----------



## Joe B

Riccardo Muti leading the Wiener Philharmoniker in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: Violin Sonatas D.137 1-3. Julia Fischer, Martin Helmchen. Lively, clean and attractive performances of these early works.


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos / Queyras, Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin
Vivaldi / Caldara / Queyras / Kallweit 
Release Date: 10/11/2011 
Label: Harmonia Mundi Catalog #: 902095


----------



## Guest

Long day, not much time for music last night. Listened to the first movement of the Bliss Piano Concerto. Very Noisy!










Will continue with the second movement tonight.


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Simon leading The Philharmonia in Ottorino Respighi's "The Ballad of the Gnomes":


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Cello Sonata, Polonaise Brillante. Franck: Violin Sonata (Cello Version), Andantino quietoso. Benedict Kloeckner, Anna Fedorova, Fine playing, though aggressive in spots. The Cello version of the Franck works quite well, though I still prefer the Violin version.


----------



## Kollwitz

'51 Kna' Parsifal.

On a five hour train journey so a rare chance to hear the whole thing in one go. George London as Amfortas is magnificent.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano).


I like that recording, but felt that the engineers favored the cello in the mix. It's been a long time since I listened to it.


----------



## Merl

Impressive stuff. Me likey.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More György Kurtág here! ...pas à pas - nulle part op. 36 for baritone, string trio and percussion. Kurt Widmer singing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

I bought this box set mainly for this recording. The rest of the box set is very good also. But I like the Lobgesang to be big, noisy, and, well, Karajned.


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral works by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos 11 & 15* Busch Quartet on EMI








The third disc from this set of historic (1930's) recordings.

The SQ 11 is the Op. 95 'Serioso' - well named. Short and concentrated indeed. 
The SQ is the Op 132 quartet. One of the greatest quartets.

I must say I really enjoy these recordings despite their age. Sometimes the musical argument comes across more strongly than on more modern recordings. And isn't the Busch Quartet so good. I have the Alban Berg Quartet set of late Beethoven quartets, but find myself preferring these old Busch performances!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classical








The last disc from this 5 disc set. This focuses on Lieder - Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn and Liszt.

The inimitable Janet Baker!


----------



## Malx

Works new to me:
Poulenc, Gloria & Stabat Mater - Kathleen Battle, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Joe B

Jonas Kaufmann and Helmut Deutsch performing the Schubert song cycle "Die Schone Mullerin":


----------



## Itullian

op18, 4,5,6


----------



## Rambler

*Jorge Bolet: Encores* on Decca








To finish this evening's listening here is a disc of piano encores (Chopin - Mendelssohn - Schubert - Debussy) played by Jorge Bolet.

Other than the fact he was Cuban born I don't know much about this pianist, and haven't heard that much of his playing. I get the impression he was an impressive virtuoso, more associated with performing the romantic repertoire of Chopin and Liszt.

Rightly or wrongly I haven't added him to my personal favourite pianists list!


----------



## Joe B

Albert Fuller performing pieces for harpsichord by Jean Phillippe Rameau:


















Instrument by William Hyman.


----------



## Sid James

Its been too long since I posted here folks, but since then its been these:

*Copland*
Appalachian Spring (ballet suite)
Billy the Kid (complete ballet)
Four Dance Episodes from Rodeo*
_London SO/*Minneapolis SO/Antal Dorati_: Alto

*Copland*
Piano Concerto
The Tender Land (Suite)
Old American Songs
_Benjamin Pasternack, piano/St Charles Singers/Elgin SO/Robert Hanson_: Naxos

*American Brass!* 
*Copland*
Fanfare for the Common Man
El Salon Mexico*
Ceremonial Fanfare
*Bernstein*
Suite from West Side Story*
Prelude, Fugue and Riffs*
*Cowell*
Fanfare for the Latin American Allies*
*Barber*
Mutations from Bach
*Ives*
Variations on America*
_London Symphony Brass/Eric Crees, director and *arrangements_: Alto

*Bernstein*
Chichester Psalms
On the Waterfront
On the Town
Bournemouth SO & Chorus/Marin Alsop: Naxos

*Bernstein*
Chichester Psalms
Symphonies 1 "Jeremiah" & 2 "Age of Anxiety"
Wiener Jeunesse Choir/Israel PO/Leonard Bernstein: DGG

*Bernstein*
Fancy Free
Dybbuk (Complete Ballets)
_Nashville Symphony/Andrew Mogrelia_: Naxos

*Copland & Aldridge:* Clarinet Concertos
*Aldridge*: Samba*
_David Singer, clarinet/A Far Cry Orchestra/*The Shanghai Quartet_: Naxos

Also watched this video of the piano concerto by Copland, played by the composer with Bernstein conducting:


----------



## Dimace

It is coming again and again to the interpretation and more specifically to what could be accepted and what should be rejected. Are they artistic limits to every new performance? How many different performances can we have for the same work? Is this number unlimited? Do we have with every new performance evolution of the original work? The music labels are paying good money to every new recording a promising young artist is making. Is it an artistic investment or a commercial one? Ok. Many questions for which I don't have any answers. Or, better, I don't want to give any. Instead of answers one GOOD video which, maybe, can give some leads to our dilemmas. The Italian pianist *Sergio Tiempo* and the French one *Bertrand Chamayou* are fighting in the Meister's battlefield. Enjoy and think what you are listening.


----------



## Dimace

Rambler said:


> *Jorge Bolet: Encores* on Decca
> View attachment 121416
> 
> 
> To finish this evening's listening here is a disc of piano encores (Chopin - Mendelssohn - Schubert - Debussy) played by Jorge Bolet.
> 
> Other than the fact he was Cuban born I don't know much about this pianist, and haven't heard that much of his playing. I get the impression he was an impressive virtuoso, more associated with performing the romantic repertoire* of Chopin and Liszt.*
> 
> Rightly or wrongly I haven't added him to my personal favourite pianists list!


Jorge is the true son of Rachmaninov. All the others are following...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121417


*Alan Hovhaness*

Symphony No. 21
Armenian Rhapsody No. 3
Mountains and Rivers Without End
Fra Angelico

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Alan Hovhaness, conductor

1994


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat major, op.106, "Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier". Peter Serkin. This is a phenomenal recording!! I'll say this, though, I'm a guy who really loves reverb, and this is laden with TOO much damn reverb! :lol: Still a phenomenal performance. I highly recommend this to anybody, though I'd recommend go for the two disc set rather than this single on MHS, as I'm really wanting to hear his 30, 31, and 32 now.


----------



## 13hm13

This ...








Balakirev: Piano Concertos / Seifetdinova, Yablonsky

Release Date: 02/24/2009 
Label: Naxos Catalog #: 8570396 
Composer: Mily Balakirev 
Performer: Anastasia Seifetdinova 
Conductor: Dmitry Yablonsky 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Russian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## StrE3ss

Satie Piano Music
Peter Dickinson


----------



## ECraigR

Schubert, The Late Piano Sonatas performed by Paul Lewis for Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## StrE3ss

Aram Khachaturian: The Widow from Valencia & Masquerade
Veronica Dudarova, Moscow State Academic Symphony Orchestra

Really good !


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Paul Creston's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Rogerx

Vanhal: 4 String Quartets

Lotus String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121423


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Prelude and Fughetta in G major, BWV 902
Chorale Prelude, BWV 734
Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 855
Organ Sonata in E minor, BWV 528
Prelude and Fugue in D major, BWV 850
Chorale Prelude, BWV 659
Prelude and Fugue in C minor, BWV 847
"Widerstehe doch der Sünde," BWV 54
Aria variata in A minor, Aria, BWV 989
Aria variata in A minor, Variations 1-10, BWV 989
Aria variata in A minor, Aria da capo, BWV 989
Invention No. 12 in A major, BWV 783
Sinfonia No. 12 in A major, BWV 798
Partita No.3 in E major for Violin Solo, BWV 1006
Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 855a
Sinfonia No. 15 in B minor, BWV 801
Invention No. 15 in B minor, BWV 786
Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 974
Chorale Prelude, BWV 639
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904

Víkingur Ólafsson, piano

2018


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Paul Creston's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## 13hm13

My fave LvB opus and my fave recording/performance of it ...









Recording location: Sofiensaal, Vienna, November 1983
℗ 1984 The Decca Record Company Limited, London


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vanska, conducting
(2009)

Listening to Symphony No. 9 (Disk 5)








A CD set to consider.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi: Diabelleries & Five Bagatelles

Cologne Chamber Soloists, Tom Owen.


----------



## Rogerx

Hector Berlioz Les Nuits D'Ete- Eleanor Steber.

Dimitri MitropoulosOrchestra - Columbia Symphony Orchestra.

Barber: Hermit Songs, Op. 29
Leontyne Price.

Orchestra: New Philharmonia Orchestra
Conductor: Thomas Schippers


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Trompet Concerto

*Håkan Hardenberger*


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Cosi Fan Tutte 1955


----------



## millionrainbows

Wuorinen, Feldman; Alan Feinberg, pianist. And he's a fine champion of modernism.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Symphonic dramatique, Op. 17

Simon Estes (bass), Jessye Norman (soprano), John Aler (tenor)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Choir- Riccardo Muti

Recorded: 1986-01-28
Recording Venue: 25-28 January 1986, Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia .


----------



## AeolianStrains

Anyone else listening to Handel's Water Music on its anniversary? just finished Pinnock's recording here.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Works

Cyril Huvé (piano).


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Luisa Miller" (Muti/Sony)
Chopin/Balakirev - Romanza from "Piano Concerto #1" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Reger - String Trio in A minor, Op.77b (Thibaud Trio/Audite)
Chaminade - Concertino for Flute & Orchestra (Milan/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra/ Gabrieliana/ Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche/ Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti/Sette Canzonette Veneziane

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121430


*Franz Liszt*

Sonata in B minor
Nuages gris
La note
La lugubre gondola II
Funérailles

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1991


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Members of the City of London Sinfonia in a performance of Gabriel Fauré's "Requiem":


----------



## robin4




----------



## sonance

first listen:
Andrei Eshpai
- Viola Concerto (Yuri Bashmet, viola; USSR Symphony Orchestra/Fedor Glushchenko)
- Violin Concerto (Eduard Grach, violin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Dmitri Kitaenko)
- Piano Concerto (Vladimir Krainev, piano; Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Dmitri Kitaenko)
- Concerto Grosso (Anatoly Maksimenko, trumpet; Rodion Azarkhin, double bass; Petr Meshchaninov, piano; Boris Stepanov, vibraphone; USSR Symphony Orchestra/Evgeni Svetlanov)
(Russian disc)


----------



## Dimace

I firmly believe that Schnittke is for the modern music what my Meister is for the piano: A composer of superlative.

His *Concerto per Violoncello e Orchestra No.1 (1986)* is a direct answer to everything was making his life an endless martyrium: Health problems, fear of death and the Soviet Ministry of Culture, which (like with many other great Soviet Composers) was FFFing his life by hunting him like a street dog…

Alfred started to compose it before a (new) serious illness he had and completed after it. For this reason, I have the feeling that the finale is stronger than the first movements. The dialogue between the soloist and the orchestra (*Gennadi* makes miracles here) is of the highest caliber, the same the *Frau Gutman* who is one of the best violoncello performers I have ever heard.

Take a look at this video and I will come later with some really good CDs suggestions.


----------



## Guest

Holst, Fugal Concerto, Hickox, City of London Sinfonia










Oh my god, has a more boring, pointless piece of music ever been written. Switched to the famous St. Paul Suite, worse. Life is too short to spend any of it listening to this. Switched off.

Schnittke, Symphony No 8, Rozhdestvensky










First two movements, interesting. Fell asleep somewhere in the third movement. I'm not resonating with this music as I did with some other works (Violin Concertos, Cello Concertos, Piano Concertos). I don't like how Schnittke does _bleak_. Sort of Petterson light.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams; Symphony No. 6 in E minor/ On Wenlock Edge*

Ian Bostridge (tenor)*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works by Gerald Finzi:










*Eclogue for Piano and Strings
Music for Love's Labour's Lost
Clarinet Concerto
Prelude for String Orchestra
Romance for String Orchestra*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121432


*George Frideric Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music Suite in G major
Water Music Suite in D major
Water Music Suite in F major

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner, conductor

recorded 1971, digitally remastered 1986


----------



## starthrower

3-5 today


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 19, 22, 26*
Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra for 19 and 22
Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel for 26

These are all very fine performances and an upgrade from whatever performances I heard on YouTube previously.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> 3-5 today


I'm listening the 1st right now. The Best Sir AB set out there.


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Water Music. Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations. Still one of the best recordings, in my opinion. Happy Birthday to this marvelous work!


----------



## starthrower

Zoltan Kodaly Duo for Violin and Cello, Op.7


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Hilary Hahn playing Sibelius' Violin Concerto, France-Musique YouTube channel:






Excellent playing, and evident warmth and understanding between Hahn and the conductor, Mikko Franck.


----------



## Malx

Via 'Primephonic' streaming service:
Shchendrin, Concerto for Orchestra No 4 & The Crystal Gusli from this disc.


----------



## Joe B

Arleen Auger with Dalton Baldwin performing various love songs:


----------



## 13hm13

Early 80's digital recording ... HvK--BPO--AB1 ...


----------



## Malx

Still streaming:
Schubert D850 - Paul Lewis.

I really should spend some time getting to know the Schubert Sonatas better - this recording sounded very good to me both in terms of the playing and the sound which was ever so slightly resonant which for me is preferrable to a dry acoustic for piano recordings.


----------



## DavidA

Handel et al. Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Halfway through the Ring Cycle but I want to break off from it until the morning. In the meantime I feel like listening to some chamber music by Franz Schmidt. There is also a Clarinet Quintet in A but I'm waiting for that to arrive.

String Quartet no.1 in A (1925):
String Quartet no.2 in G (1929):



Quintet in G for piano left-hand and string quartet (1926):










_(3) Little Fantasy Pieces_ for cello and piano (1892):
_Romance_ for piano (1922):
_Toccata_ for piano (1938):
Quintet no.1 in B-flat for clarinet, piano (originally for left-hand) and string trio (1932):


----------



## pmsummer

LIEDER VON MACHT & LIEBE
_Sangspruch & Minnesang, 12th-13th c._
*Walther von der Vogelweide*
Ensemble PER-SONAT
- Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
- Baptiste Romain - vielle, bowed lyre, bagpipe
- Elisabeth Rumsey - vielle
- Tobie Miller - hurdy gurdy, medieval flute
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Malx

Final stream for tonight. 
Two Sibelius Symphonies - 5 & 7 from the Vienna PO conducted by Bernstein. 
I'm not really sure what to make of these performances - especially the 7th.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: Symphony No.2 in E flat major op.63 (Live - Royal Albert Hall, London 24th July 1977)
Richard Wagner: Tannhäuser Overture & Venusberg Music (Studio 1, BBC Maida Vale, 8th December 1968)*

*Sir Adrian Boult & the BBC Symphony Orchestra (BBC Chorus - Wagner)*

This release from ICA Classics contains what may be the greatest performance of Elgar's Second Symphony that I have ever heard - better than Boult's own Studio recordings and ahead of any more recent recordings I have heard. To me, it has a that extra nth of quality that marks a truly special performance.

This performance has so much power and atmosphere, the music simply shines on its own thanks to a keen interpretation by Boult who had championed the work both in the Studio and in Concert and an Orchestra who worked with him and gave their all. This is yet another example of why I tend to prefer Concert/Live recordings over their Studio counterparts - the energy of an audience tends to bring out the best in the performers.

Boult's Wagner is superb. That he never had the chance to utilise singers or record in of the Operas whole is a true shame. He is an excellent Wagner interpreter and this performance holds true to that.


----------



## flamencosketches

Franz Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178. Martha Argerich. Currently the "Cantando espressivo". This is such a phenomenal piano sonata, if we can really consider it such at all. This was dedicated to Robert Schumann, who dedicated his own Fantasy in C major to Liszt. These works are birds of a feather, I think. Two of the greatest works in all the piano literature. I dare anyone to try and name a work better than these (that wasn't written by Ludwig van Beethoven)... I don't even think Chopin ever wrote anything to top these two pieces, and I consider him the greatest pianist-composer of all time.


----------



## Joe B

Julia Krasko and Olga Kondratieva performing pieces by Fritz Kreisler:









*Praeludium and Allegro in the style of Pugnani
Allegretto in the style of Boccherini
Tempo di Menuetto in the Style of Pugnani
Sicilienne and Rigaudon in the style of Francoeur
Rondino on a Theme by Beethoven
Caprice viennois, Op. 2
La Gitana
Gypsy Caprice
Recitative and Scherzo-Caprice, Op. 6
Tambourin chinois, Op. 3
Toy Soldier's March
Aucassin and Nicolette, "Canzonetta medievale"
Syncopation
Liebesfreud
Liebeslied
Schon Rosmarin*


----------



## flamencosketches

George Frideric Handel: Water Music. Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations. This piece is 302 years old today


----------



## deprofundis

Ah... Breathtaking , currently listening, yep it's that good, one of the legendary work by the great master, the great* Claudio Monteverdi*- _missa In Illo Tempore_ performed by Odhecaton Paolo De Col- on Ricercare, this ladies & Gentelmens is same level or in league whit the holy, no blasphemy it's that good.Dear kind sir Taggart hhave you heard this splendid offering of Ricercare, grab it or have a listen if you can't or feel like it sir

If you never like Monteverdi so far try this one fiirst and foremost, It's like smooth like silk, soft like velvet, admirable rendition 10 out of 10 stars of excellent, a masterpiece of grandeure!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3. Goebel/Berliner Barock Solisten. More Handel with an appealing new recording of Op. 3. Very well performed and recorded.


----------



## Joe B

Philippe Herreweghe leading La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris and soloists in Felix Mendelssohn's "Psaumes":


----------



## StrE3ss

Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1/Suite for Orchestra

First time listening this symphony really good


----------



## millionrainbows

Again, at night, Wuorinen's Third Piano Sonata (1986). I am more amazed by Feinberg's nuanced subtlety. He gives it meaning.


----------



## 13hm13

1966 DG orig. release ...

Sound quality is the usual DG "meh....." 
But the performance saves the day ...

Händel - Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan ‎- Concerti Grossi Op. 6 Nr. 5, 10, 12
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- SLPM 139012


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas & Arias

Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Ancient Airs & Dances and Trittico Bottiecelliano

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański.


----------



## Andolink

*Albéric Magnard* (1865-1914): _Symphony No. 4_


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## haydnguy

Listening to:

*Elgar*: Concerto, Op. 85
*Saint-Saens*: Concerto No. 1, Op. 33
*Haydn*: Concerto No. 1, Hob. VIIb:1
Concerto No. 2, Hob. VIIb:2


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Der Freischütz

Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## sonance

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (c. 1623 - 1680): Sonatae a violino solo
Hélène Schmitt, violin; Jan Krigovsky, cello; Stephan Rath, theorbo; Jörg-Andreas Bötticher, claviorganum (alpha)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Again, at night, Wuorinen's Third Piano Sonata (1986). I am more amazed by Feinberg's nuanced subtlety. He gives it meaning.
> 
> View attachment 121456


Alan is playing mostly music I don't listen, but he is a SUPER pianist and a true pioneer for forgotten composers and works. In the VERY nice cover I believe is Alan in younger age. Nice CD!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Weber: Der Freischütz
> 
> Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)
> 
> Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber.


Killer recording isn't it? Makes me want to branch out and hear more of Weber's music...


----------



## Merl

Classic. Nuff said.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Killer recording isn't it? Makes me want to branch out and hear more of Weber's music...


Stunning, indeed, try the : Konzertstück ( Pletnev) the Clarinet concertos and Masses Nos. 1 & 2.
Great stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8 in C minor Op. 110 (1960). The St. Petersburg Quartet does a truly great version of this. The instruments and recording are full-bodied and rich. A real treat listening to it.


----------



## Joe B

Clifford Panton and Jason Alfred playing violin sonatas of William Grant Still:


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden.


----------



## Itullian

My recommendation for hip Schubert
Warm and beautifully done.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 4 - Book I of J.S. Bach's "The Well-Tempered Clavier" performed by Colin Tilney. In this set, Tilney performs Book I on a clavichord by J. A. Hass (Hamburg, 1767) and Book II on a harpsichord made by Hass three years earlier. Lovely sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, String Quartets No. 11 (Serioso), Op. 95, and No. 15, Op. 132. Guarneri, Philips.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)



> Cédric Tiberghien throws himself into the first book of Hungarian Dances with apparent abandon: his rhythmic verve and skill at characterising each piece, indeed every theme, are hugely enjoyable… At the other end of the disc he gives the Op. 39 Waltzes a ballroom sweep and elegance they rarely receive, and intimacy in the gentler numbers. But these two dance-sets bookend the perennially elusive, aristocratic Eight Pieces Op. 76... Tiberghien's consummate use of rubato, his scrupulous shading of dynamics and exquisite control of tone-colour make for a memorable account of these not always easily graspable pieces.


----------



## millionrainbows

Scriabin, The Poem of Ecstacy.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121472


*George Frideric Handel*
- Harp Concerto
- Variations for Harp

*François-Adrien Boieldieu*
- Harp Concerto

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf*
- Harp Concerto

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Six Variations on a Swiss Song

The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown, conductor
Marisa Robles, harp

recorded 1966 and 1980, digital compilation 1990


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto - L'Arbre des Songes (1983)
La Geole (1944) Text by Jean Cassou
Deux Sonnets by Cassou (1954)
Mystere de L'Instant (1954)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4




----------



## Vasks

_A batch of Bohuslav_

*Martinu - Rhapsody (Belohlavek/Supraphon)
Martinu - Flute Sonata (Smith/Naxos)
Martinu - Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola & Orchestra (Rysanov/BIS)*


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphonies 7 & 8. Mravinsky/Leningrad. These are recordings from the late 50's and 60's. Mravinsky takes a deliberate but dramatic approach to the works and has some exciting moments. However, the sound is quite bad and really gets in the way of enjoying the performances. So this one is for Mravinsky completists only, in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Mayr: Overtures

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Lise Davidsen. Works by Wagner and Strauss. Salonen/Philharmonia. I was a bit underwhelmed. She has a lovely instrument but I was missing characterization in most of the arias and songs (which wasn't helped much by the orchestra). But I'll look forward to hearing more from her in the future.


----------



## Serge

John Williams - Star Wars - Imperial March (TRUE RUSSIAN EPIC COVER)


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich Symphonies #4 & #11 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons. Superb.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Ballades & Variations on a theme by Paganini


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


>


Zinman is coming to town next month and I've got tickets! The concert is at an outdoor pavilion on the Finger Lakes so I'm looking forward to a great night.


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart - Piano quartet 1, K.478 *
Kagan / Bashmet / Gutman / Richter


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Zinman is coming to town next month and I've got tickets! The concert is at an outdoor pavilion on the Finger Lakes so I'm looking forward to a great night.


Enjoy!!! ......................


----------



## bharbeke

A very nice current year performance of Bruch's 1st violin concerto


----------



## Guest

Schnittke, Symphony No 8, this time I had the time to listen in its entirety.










I'll admit, I was not swept away. The first movement was interesting, a sort of passacaglia based on a disjointed series of notes. Started with horns, at one point there was a harpsichord tinkling away. The second movement seemed like a transitional piece. The central slow movement, was a sort of somber meditation that didn't make a big impression. The last two movement seemed like an exercise in brass orchestration, accumulating increasingly dissonant tone clusters. Not destined to be my favorite work by Schnittke.

Putting the Concerto Grosso on while doing something else it seemed more like the Schnittke I've enjoyed in the past. Will listen to that next.


----------



## Itullian

Loving this set.


----------



## Joe B

Celso Antunes (Sun Dogs) and James MacMillan (Visitatio Sepulchre) leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic in two choral works by MacMillan:


----------



## pmsummer

ODYSSEUS
_Symphony No. 25_
CELESTIAL GATE
_Symphony No. 6_
PRAYER OF SAINT GREGORY
*Alan Hovhaness*
Polyphonia Orchestra of London
Alan Hovhaness - conductor
_
Crystal Recordings_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Resurrection'*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Bruno Walter, Cond. 1958










*
CD #01 from:*


----------



## Itullian

1 & 2


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pioanosonata No.32 Op. 111

Very excited to hear this sonata played by Michelangeli and in good sound.


----------



## StrE3ss

Poulenc: Complete Works for Two Pianos


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 2. It's a long one. So far, Bruckner has kept up a steady forward momentum, with very audible, comprehensible melodic and harmonic ideas. I love Bruckner just for what he is, and does. I don't compare him to any other composer. Nothing unusual harmonically...Wait! At about 11:00, there's a flat-nine chord! It's getting more exotic now...









The third movement, Adagio, was just beautiful. Now the fourth and last movement, is the most agitated and adventurous.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I’m getting into Bruckner too, slowly but surely. I’ll be where you’re at in about two months. 

How did Hanssler license so many legendary recordings for that box set?!


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: Symphony No.1 in A flat major op.55 (performed/recorded 28th July 1976)
Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F major op.90 (performed/recorded 6th August 1977)
Sir Adrian Boult & the BBC Symphony Orchestra* 
Live at the BBC Proms, the Royal Albert Hall (Released on ICA Classics)

Two more phenomenal live recordings from the BBC Proms, pairing Adrian Boult with the BBC Symphony Orchestra with Elgar being at the centre (there is a third with the Enigma Variations, paired with Brahms' First Symphony).

My intention was to listen purely to the Elgar but I chose to listen to both works - a wise and rewarding choice.

As I mentioned in my previous listening, Boult shines live. The presence of an audience again brings out the best in the Musicians, Conductor and consequently the music. I'm thrilled with this performance.

When it comes to Brahms, Boult's studio cycle has been one of my favourite sets of Brahms' Symphonies from the moment I first listened to it. He would easily be in my top three. This performance is a fantastic companion to the Studio recording which reaps the benefits of being a live performance - much as with the Elgar.

On the ICA series, Brahms' First and Fourth Symphonies are also recorded, so I will listen to these over the next day or two - one paired with Elgar's Enigma Variations and the other with Mendelssohn's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121480
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic.


This is my favourite Beethoven Ninth not recorded by Wilhelm Furtwängler. It was also the first to be recorded in Stereo and was used in the movie adaptation of "A Clockwork Orange".

It's a fantastic performance which has stood the test of time.


----------



## flamencosketches

^One of these days I'll give Furtwängler's Beethoven 9th a shot, as everyone says it's amazing (the 1942 Berlin "wartime" recording, no?)... His interpretations are hit or miss for me, and I guess that's a controversial opinion here. His Brahms 1 with the Hamburg NDR Symphony is really good. That's the first recording of that symphony that I've liked.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121483


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson, conductor

2003


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> ^I'm getting into Bruckner too, slowly but surely. I'll be where you're at in about two months.
> 
> How did Hanssler license so many legendary recordings for that box set?!


I'm only on the Second Symphony. I'm taking it very slowly. You will surely catch up, even surpass me.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've only heard the 4th in full. I've been listening to different recordings of individual movements here and there, enjoying most of what I've heard, but not really processing it all to the fullest... I think we're taking different approaches, and yours is much more governed by reason. 

Have you never heard the 4th symphony? That was consensus when I asked the people of this thread where to start. It's excellent. If you're liking the early ones so much (I've never heard them) then I think your mind will be blown when you get to 4.


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> ODYSSEUS
> _Symphony No. 25_
> CELESTIAL GATE
> _Symphony No. 6_
> PRAYER OF SAINT GREGORY
> *Alan Hovhaness*
> Polyphonia Orchestra of London
> Alan Hovhaness - conductor
> _
> Crystal Recordings_


Very nice recording of Americas most political and controversial composer.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No. 2. It's a long one. So far, Bruckner has kept up a steady forward momentum, with very audible, comprehensible melodic and harmonic ideas.* I love Bruckner just for what he is, and does. *I don't compare him to any other composer. Nothing unusual harmonically...Wait! At about 11:00, there's a flat-nine chord! It's getting more exotic now...
> 
> View attachment 121478
> 
> 
> The third movement, Adagio, was just beautiful. Now the fourth and last movement, is the most agitated and adventurous.


In Germany we have a nice joke: Mahler was searching for the God. Bruckner found Him. And the God was the L.V. Beethoven.

You CAN compare Bruckner with other composers, if the other composers have the name Beethoven. The ''Monk'' is literally from other planet. I could say that his music is more complex (not better) than Beethovens. So much complexity (rhythmical, structural, tonal, dynamic etc...) I found only in the lastest Mozart's Symphonies, when Mozart forgets the Amadeus and brings the symphony to the unthinkable highs which inspired the Greatest and the Monk. The difference between these three: Mozart started to compose after the 21st symphony. Bruckner with the 4th. Beethoven with the very first one…


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Frederica von Stade, Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. I like this recording. Crystal clear Telarc sound, excellent playing. I think the singing sounds good. Why do people not like her?


----------



## Rmathuln

*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera* 
Luciano Pavarotti, Renata Tebaldi, Sherrill Milnes
Orchestra dell'Academia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia Roma
Bruno Bartoletti, cond. 1971

FROM:


----------



## 13hm13

A 1994 recording on Naxos ...









Schubert, Failoni Orchestra, Michael Halász ‎- Symphonies (Symphony No. 4 "Tragic", D. 417 / Symphony In C (Grand Duo, D. 812, Orch. Joachim))


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## flamencosketches

Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.104 in D major, "London". Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Yesterday I listened to Schubert's 9th, earlier today I listened to Beethoven's 9th, now Haydn's final symphony, and either later or tomorrow I will listen to Mozart's 41st.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SCREENS
_Music for the Theatre_
*Philip Glass - Forday Musa Suso*
-Rex Benincasa - percussion
-Allen Blustine - clarinet
-Martin Goldray - conductor, director, keyboards
-Jerry Grossman - cello
-Ben Hudson - violin
-Benjamin Hudson - violin
-Michael Parloff - flute, piccolo
_
Philips - Point Music_


----------



## KenOC

Ries, Piano Concerto Nr. 2 in E-flat, Op. 42. Like Beethoven on a slightly off day, but a pleasant listen for all that.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Schubert night tonight:










Posted about this one here










D612, D785, & D960 all played masterfully by Stephen Hough (1999).


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral works by Rihards Dubra:










*Oculus non vidit, for chorus
Ave Maria (III), for chorus in A flat major
Miserere mei, for chorus in G sharp minor
Hail, Queen of Heaven, hymn for chorus
Duo Seraphim, for chorus
Felix namque es, motet for chorus
Stetit Angelus, for chorus
Gloria Patri, for chorus
Missa de Spiritu Sancto, for chorus & organ: Kyrie
Missa de Spiritu Sancto, for chorus & organ: Gloria
Missa de Spiritu Sancto, for chorus & organ: Sanctus and Benedictus
Missa de Spiritu Sancto, for chorus & organ: Agnus Dei
Hodie Christus natus est, for chorus
Ubi caritas, for chorus
Ave Maria (I), for chorus in E major*

edit: I believe this is my 3rd listen to this CD. Dubra's music is new to me......and I like it!
The choir is excellent; the recording also.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299/ Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313/ Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

William Bennet (flute) Werner Tripp (flute) Hubert Jellinek (harp), Bennett, Tripp (flute) Jellinek (harp)

English Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Malcolm, Karl Münchinger.


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 12, 23 & Concerto for 3 Pianos

Leon Fleisher, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Duo in G Minor, Op.9, No.2

Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond. Paris 1954










*As found in:








*


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Bernard Haitink

Recorded: 1969-05-16
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concertos performend by Daniel Müller-Schott

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach.

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 3 Marches héroïques D602
Schubert: German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Schubert: Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Schubert: Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
Schubert: March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Schubert: Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Schubert: Marches Militaires (3), D733
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## sonance

Joining Rogerx with works for piano duet by Schubert:

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise; Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français
Andreas Staier and Alexei Lubimov, fortepiano (teldec)


----------



## Merl

Not played this in ages. Time for an outing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor. Klaus Tennstedt, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. So far, so good. Quite a brash opening movement, bombastic in places. I like Bruckner for his smooth transformations, not for his ability to breathe fire.









So far, too much blaring horns and bombast. Maybe it's the recording, maybe the conductor, but surely not Bruckner. Or...?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 & Franck: Symphony in D minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Merl

Bout time for some Bruckner. This is a superb recording. Wow!


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4 and Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice)

Quatuor Arod (string quartet), Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod.


----------



## Bourdon

It is surprising how many unexpected details get meaning in Michelangeli's piano playing.
It gives the listener the chance to go with all kinds of unexpected pearls that (may) delight the listener.
I will now listen to the older studio recording.

*Beethoven piano Sonata No.32 Op.111*


----------



## Itullian

More from this wonderful set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121502


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Bassoon concert in B flat

*Gioachino Rossini*
- Bassoon Concerto

*Conradin Kreutzer*
- Fantasie for Bassoon and Orchestra

*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*
- Bassoon Concertino in B flat

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor
Karen Geoghegan, bassoon

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Concertos and Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra.

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Melpomene [Concert Overture] (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Ives - Violin Sonata #2 (Hahn/DG)
Bloch - Three Jewish Poems (Sternberg/ASV)*


----------



## Joe B

Donald Pearson leading The Choirs and Orchestra of St. John's Cathedral Denver performing choral works of Alan Hovhaness:










*Magnificat
Psalm 23
A Rose Tree Blossoms
Jesus, Lover of my Soul
Jesus, Christ is Risen Today
The Lord's Prayer
Peace be Multiplied
O for a Shout of Sacred Joy
Out of the Depths
O God, our Help in Ages Past*


----------



## robin4




----------



## sonance

Schubert
- Sonata for arpeggione and piano, D 821
- Sonata for violin and piano, D 384, transcribed for cello by Leonid Gorokhov
- Fantasy for violin and piano, D 934, transcribed for cello by Leonid Gorokhov
Leonid Gorokhov, cello; Nikolai Demidenko, piano (agpl)


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in choral works of Rihards Dubra:








(FLAC file - just downloaded)

*Introitus
Confiteor
Kyrie
Gloria
Graduale
Alleluia
Credo
Offertorium
Sanctus Et Benedictus
Pater Noster
Agnus Dei
Communio
Deo Gratias*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano).


----------



## Dimace

Summer time and many of us are looking for exotic destinations to travel. One of them is Brazil. The land of beautiful women, of Samba and of *Alberto Nepomuceno.*

Alberto has many in common with Chopin: Their lives were making circles around the piano. Both they produced music influenced from their countries musical traditions, both were great melodists, both they composed Nocturnes in their pur form etc...

*Roberto Szidon,* was born in Brazil, but lived almost his whole life in Germany. He is well known to me because of his marvelous Liszt and Chopin. This Nepomuceno record is not completing any circle. The opposite! Made in 1978 signalizes the beginning of the mature romantic period of the Great Brazilian Interpreter and consists of some of the best and most melodic piano pieces of Alberto.

Because we are speaking for a not widely known composer, together with the DG LP, is coming one YT video, to make your decisions easier. The fact is one: IF you want to start with the Brazilian, or if you want to add to your collection one of the best recordings with his works, go for this recording without any hesitations.


----------



## bharbeke

This is a great-sounding organ, and the organist plays it very well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Piano Sonata No.2
Études Op.25


----------



## Bourdon

*Richter the Mystic*

Liszt Nuages gris
Prokofiev Légende, Op.12 No.6
Piano Sonata No.3 Tempo di valzer lentisimo
Shostakovich Prélude and Fugue in F OP.87 No.23
César Franck Prélude,Choral et Fugue
Beethoven Piano Sonata No.32
Scriabin Poème-Nocturne Op.61
Vers la Flamme, OP.72


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Busch Quartet* on EMI Classics








The last disc from this 4 CD set of historic recordings.
- Beethoven String Quartet No. 16. The final string quartet has long been a favourite. It's the first string quartet I remember hearing - my father had a recording which I recall being impressed with as a child. Great performance here.

- Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 3 (Adolf Busch with Rudolf Serkin)

- Schubert String Quartet No. 8 - Rather nice though not top tier Schubert in my book.

- Mendelssohn - four Pieces for String Quartet Op. 81


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K.622
Jack Brymer (Clarinet), Sir Colin Davies & the London Symphony Orchestra*

Time to acquaint myself with a work I have never heard before from Mozart in his K.622 Clarinet Concerto.

I have no frame of comparison with regards to the quality/qualities of the performance but I am enjoying the performance and the work. So far, it is leaving a positive impression.

During a first listen, there isn't really anything else I can add at present.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


>


This set was my introduction to Beethoven's String Quartets and it is still my favourite set of recordings of the works. That isn't to say there aren't other fantastic sets or performances - ther certainly are, but none of them seize my attention like these do.

The Amadeus Quartet did the same for me with Brahms and introduced me to Mozart's String Quintets too.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> This set was my introduction to Beethoven's String Quartets and it is still my favourite set of recordings of the works. That isn't to say there aren't other fantastic sets or performances - ther certainly are, but none of them seize my attention like these do.
> 
> The Amadeus Quartet did the same for me with Brahms and introduced me to Mozart's String Quintets too.


I love their playing and sound too.


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral music of Sir John Tavener:


















With the heat and humidity the northeast US is getting right now, a Christmas program seems an appropriate antidote. I literally have @eljr to thank for this disc, who gave me an extra copy he had.


----------



## Colin M

Vasks said:


> *Chadwick - Melpomene [Concert Overture] (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
> Ives - Violin Sonata #2 (Hahn/DG)
> Bloch - Three Jewish Poems (Sternberg/ASV)*


Now that is a great session of music my friend! Love all three pieces and all three composers.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Violin Concerto No 2 - Anne-Sophie Mutter, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
Also the Norbert Moret piece 'En reve' which was written for Mutter.

Not a performance of the Bartok that particularly impressed me, and the Moret piece was new to me so I won't pass comment on it as I will need a few more listens to give it a chance.


----------



## Rambler

*Bel Canto Arias* Joan Sutherland on Decca








Bel Canto arias from Donizetti, Verdi, Bellini, Meyerbeer and Rossini.

Quite a contrast to my last disc (which included Beethoven's final String Quartet).

I have to admit Bel Canto is not really my cup of tea. But you do have to try these things! To make things even worse for me I've never been an admirer of Joan Sutherland's voice. Too much of a wobble for my taste. But it's not too bad for an occasional listen.

This is preparation for tomorrow night when I intend listening to (and watching) an entire Bel Canto opera!


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, "Romantic". (Does anyone know why he called it this?) Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic. This is an excellent recording. Thanks Bourdon for putting me onto this. :cheers:


----------



## Barbebleu

AClockworkOrange said:


> This set was my introduction to Beethoven's String Quartets and it is still my favourite set of recordings of the works. That isn't to say there aren't other fantastic sets or performances - ther certainly are, but none of them seize my attention like these do.
> 
> The Amadeus Quartet did the same for me with Brahms and introduced me to Mozart's String Quintets too.


The Amadeus were my introduction to the chamber music of Beethoven, Mozart and Haydn for which I am eternally grateful.


----------



## millionrainbows

Thumbs down to Klaus Tennstedt conducting Bruckner. Too much bombast, too many dramatic pauses, not enough continuity. Some people, I'm sure, love it. This was the Third, BTW.


----------



## StrE3ss

Martinu: String Quartets Nos. 3 and 6
Martinů Quartet


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 14, 22, 26 - Richard Goode.


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Britten, String Quartet No 1 - Doric Quartet.
This relatively new release streamed via Primephonic. I have a trial of the Primephonic and the difference between their sound quality and Spotify's premium is noticeable. A service worthy of consideration as shelf space is seriously under pressure.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello kind folks outhere worldwide, nationwide...

Tonight I'm rejoicing, whit good old black gold (petrol analog splendor vinyl of choice)
The program is the following ladie's & Gentelmens.

Ciconia-Dunstable-Brasart on Musik Und Ihre Zeit, this LP fascinating not just for Ciconia full A-side but B-side featured English Obscure composers: Leonel Power, Johannes de Lymburgia, Brasart, and notoriously good John Dunstable.

After this LP I might try to knock me down whit Carmina Burana vol 1-2 on same label, not that it's boring, no no on contrary, but I wont to sleep dammit, I were active all day I should be tired by now, apparently it's not the case prescription anxiolitiic dont do s***(word) sorry for my language.So Imight fall asleep at 11-12h, wake up at 4:30 a.m do routine cycling in a local parc nearby at dawn, jesus I love this, sweet silence, everyone sleep no stupid rollers blades nos super cyclist that rolled so fast they could kill ya, or stupid dog that either bark at you at best at worst run after you because there stupid lol. God bless the dawn of day, I do this all summertime, not to lose weight, thee boy made of stones, is cut, muscular we could say whit modesty, if you will and darn if they were a justice I would appear as a model on a Beauty Farm or ORF CD naked chest , I have no complex shirt off. :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## StrE3ss

This one is for me one of the best record ive ever listen, and the best liszt piano concerto performance

Hddt send me a new tape tranfert and sound so great !


----------



## StrE3ss

millionrainbows said:


> Thumbs down to Klaus Tennstedt conducting Bruckner. Too much bombast, too many dramatic pauses, not enough continuity. Some people, I'm sure, love it. This was the Third, BTW.
> 
> View attachment 121523


I really love the third and curious about Klaus Tennstedt performance, found it on tidal ill try soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf, BWV 226. This is just awesome. There is something about Bach that is so righteous. I feel like his music is a point of convergence between earthly life and the mysteries of the firmament, or something like that.

I also picked up the Naxos CD with Bruckner Motets, just so I can get the Catholic side of the equation here. I don't have a clue what to expect from that one.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works of Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## Dimace

StrE3ss said:


> This one is for me one of the best record ive ever listen, and the best liszt piano concerto performance
> 
> Hddt send me a new tape tranfert and sound so great !
> 
> View attachment 121528


You are correct, my friend. Richter has given us the best 1st performance in the history of music. A performance so unique that sometimes I believe that an other concerto is playing in my hifi and not the first. I believe that this is one of his "Prague" recordings, which all are monumental.


----------



## 13hm13

Handel + Egarr + AAM

Lovely stuff on this 2007 release ... especially the Concerto Grosso in B flat major, Op.3/2, HWV 313: 2. Largo


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/: Berceuse, Op. 16/ Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano /Morceau de lecture

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano)

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano), Gerard Causse (viola), Gautier Capuçon (cello)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' and Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40/ Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14/ Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## sonance

Haydn: String Quartets op. 76 nos. 4, 5, 6
The Lindsays (asv)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano).


----------



## Andolink

*Alessandro Scarlatti* (1660-1725): sacred vocal works
Véronique Dietschy, soprano
Alain Zaepffel, counter-tenor
Ensemble Gradiva
rec. 1988


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos
Stravinsky: Madrid
Stravinsky: Tango
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in a performance of Jean Sibelius's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' and Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


Two of the "3 M's" on one disc  I wonder if that's the same Mahler 10th adagio that I have with my Bernstein/NYPO Mahler set. I still owe that piece a listen.

Current listening:









Johann Sebastian Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227. This is just a phenomenal recording, and I have to thank the Scholars Baroque Ensemble for getting me back into Bach for the moment. Wonderfully sung, excellent, unobtrusive instrumental accompaniment (frankly I thought these Motets were written a cappella). Highly recommended. It can be bought brand new for 8 or 9 bucks on Amazon (I got it even cheaper used from the local record shop).


----------



## robin4




----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part one this afternoon.

_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ (_Ballad of the Queen who Died for Love_) [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893): 
_Un grand sommeil noir_ (_A Great Black Sleep_) [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895): 
_Sainte_ (_Saint_) [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896): 
_Chanson de rouet_ (_Spinning Wheel Song_) [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898): 
_Si Morne!_ (_So Gloomy!_) [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898): 
_Manteau des fleurs_ (_Mantle of Flowers_) [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
_Noël des jouets_ (_The Toys' Christmas_) [Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Les grands Vents venus d'outre-mer_ (_The Great Winds from Beyond the Sea_) [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):










_Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra [Text: Tristan Klingsor, a.k.a. Léon Leclère] (1903):



String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905):



_Menuet antique_ (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ (1899):
_Jeux d'eau_ (1901):
_Sonatine_ (1903-05): 
_Miroirs_ - five pieces (1904-05):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121552


*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*

Concerto, Op. 1, for clarinet and orchestra
Grand Concerto, Op. 5, for clarinet and orhcestra
Concerto, Op. 11, for clarinet and orchestra
Introduction et air suédois, Op. 12, for clarinet and orchestra

Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Michael Collins, soloist/conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Kalitzke*: _Figuren am Horizont_, for violin and ensemble
Ivana Pristašová (violin)
Österreichisches Ensemble für Neue Musik/Johannes Kalitzke


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762): Concerto Grosso No. 12 in D Minor

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt-Piano- Sonata In B Minor/ Chopin Barcarolle-Berceuse & Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit- Pavane pour une infante défunte.

Nikolay Khozyainov .


----------



## AeolianStrains

Indjic - Chopin's Piano Sonatas (2018)


----------



## Malx

This weeks Saturday Symphony selection.
Symphony No 4 from this box.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin_


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.16 in G major, op.31/1. Glenn Gould. This is Beethoven's most bizarre sonata. The first movement is very light hearted, almost silly. The second movement, the longest movement in the op.31 series, is almost a parody of an adagio with it's really long trills. I guess this is proof that Beethoven was not always dead serious.


----------



## Guest

Henze, symphony no 7, Janowski on Wergo.










I admit to finding myself completely baffled.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.36 in E Flat

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isidore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121558


*Edward MacDowell*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
Witches' Dance
Romance for Cello and Orchestra

National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Arthur Fagen, conductor
Stephen Prutsman, piano
Aisling Drury Byrne, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C minor, Op. 67









Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Langgaard: Symphony No. 4. Jarvi, Danish National Radio Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. Quite evocative though it feels more like a tone poem to me but not as programmatic as say Eine Alpensinfonie. Extremely enjoyable and Jarvi does a nice job to my ears. Very well recorded. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121560


*Edward MacDowell*

Woodland Sketches
Sea Pieces
Fireside Tales
New England Idyls

James Barbagallo, piano

recorded 1993


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> 
> View attachment 121559
> 
> 
> Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra


Do not understand why some did not like this recording. The first movement was a little fast. Overall was better than the recording by Karajan in 1948 which was part of the Beethoven les symphonies set.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully recorded


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 Version). Barenboim/Berlin. Relistening to a favourite set and one of my very favourite Bruckner symphonies. Excellent interpretation with impeccable playing by the Berliners. The recording can get a bit monolithic for my tastes (I like more of a live spacious sound). But thats just a quibble. Recommended.


----------



## Malx

A favourite Sibelius disc of mine which gets dusted off and brought out for a play frequently:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Hans Gál: Chamber Music for Clarinet


----------



## flamencosketches

Krzysztof Penderecki: String Quartet. LaSalle Quartet. This is almost comically avant-garde. It's just so out there. Makes Ligeti's quartets sound like Mozart. I just got done listening to some Bruckner motets and the transition from that to this was just hilarious. :lol: That being said, I'm enjoying it! I love the LaSalle Quartet and this kind of repertoire is where they really shine.

@D Smith, I am considering getting that Bruckner Barenboim set. I'm between that and Wand/Köln. Need to listen to a bit more of each. I like what I've heard, though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I always liked Salvatore Accardo in these works,masterful , refined and yet powerful.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Carrington leading the Yale Schola Cantorum in English choral works:


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki: String Quartet. LaSalle Quartet. This is almost comically avant-garde. It's just so out there. Makes Ligeti's quartets sound like Mozart. I just got done listening to some Bruckner motets and the transition from that to this was just hilarious. :lol: That being said, I'm enjoying it! I love the LaSalle Quartet and this kind of repertoire is where they really shine.
> 
> @D Smith, I am considering getting that Bruckner Barenboim set. I'm between that and Wand/Köln. Need to listen to a bit more of each. I like what I've heard, though.


& now onto the John Cage "String Quartet in Four Parts"... It's surprisingly great! Perfectly listenable, lacking the usual insanity. This CD might make a Cage fan of me yet...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 4. Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
*
I've had a problem with Schoenberg's 4th quartet, even though it's supposed to be the most approachable of his quartets. The LaSalle have a way of making sense of it.

Schuricht does something amazing with the adagio of Bruckner's 8th. He manages to make it sound spiritual without sounding like he's trying for that. He doesn't dawdle over minor points, he is overall straightforward, but he retains its sense of awe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> @D Smith, I am considering getting that Bruckner Barenboim set. I'm between that and Wand/Köln. Need to listen to a bit more of each. I like what I've heard, though.


I don't know if you've heard Barenboim's Bruckner with the Chicago symphony, but that's something else to sample before you dive in, if nothing else but for their magnificent brass.


----------



## Rambler

*Bellini: La Sonnambula* Orchestre E Coro Del Teatro La Fenice conducted by Gabriele Ferro on C major Bluray disc.








This Bellini opera is quite spectacularly staged, setting the first act on a mountain top complete with cable car.

Now Bellini is not exactly a favourite of mine, but I understand his melodic style was quite an influence on Chopin, a composer far more to my taste.

This opera is pleasant enough without converting me into a Bellini fan.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

The 1959 recording.


----------



## Itullian

Every Brahms lover needs this set.


----------



## D Smith

flamencosketches said:


> @D Smith, I am considering getting that Bruckner Barenboim set. I'm between that and Wand/Köln. Need to listen to a bit more of each. I like what I've heard, though.


If I had to pick between the two, I would go with Barenboim just for the Berlin Philharmonic though both are excellent. Also good are Barenboim's Chicago set and his set with Statskapelle Berlin. I love the organic sound that orchestra makes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Celi's conducting reminds me of an old Miller beer commercial: "Miller tastes too good to hurry through."


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.


----------



## Malx

Back in the Boston box:
Bernstein The Final Concert - a strange disc this, the performances are idiosyncratic, slow tempos in both works but of course it can be good to hear different interpretations of pieces that you know well.
Not a first choice in either piece but I'm glad I have heard what is a record of a poignant event.









Next in the player:
Weinberg, Symphony No 5 - National Polish RSO Katowice, Chmura.
I hadn't heard this one for a while - I enjoyed it a great deal.


----------



## flamencosketches

Luciano Berio: Différences. Dennis Russell Davies, Juilliard Ensemble. This is some seriously mind-bending stuff...  Boulez sounds like Ravel next to this!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This!


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, String Quartet No 19 'Serata' - The Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 8 in F major, Op. 93










Günter Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic" symphony. Sergiu Celibidache, Müncher Philharmoniker. I am only going to listen to the first movement today. This is really good, but I'm not sure if it's for me. Got the CD for dirt cheap, brand new.



Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F major, Op. 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Günter Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester


This box was just recommended to me by another poster today, what do you think? Worthy?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121582
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic" symphony. Sergiu Celibidache, Müncher Philharmoniker. I am only going to listen to the first movement today. This is really good, but I'm not sure if it's for me. Got the CD for dirt cheap, brand new.
> 
> This box was just recommended to me by another poster today, what do you think? Worthy?


Yes it has several complete symphony cycles.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## flamencosketches

^These "Zen garden" album covers are excellent, no? Really fits in with Celi's philosophy and such.


----------



## xankl

discs 3, (piano trio and wind works) and 4 (piano and violin, and solo violin), so far, via streaming.


----------



## StrE3ss

Boccherini: Cello Sonatas
Gaetano Nasillo


----------



## D Smith

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1, Scottish Fantasy. Kyung-Wha Chung; Rudolf Kempe: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Lovely tone from the violinist, attractive performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet.

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center .


----------



## 13hm13

13hm13 said:


> Handel + Egarr + AAM
> Lovely stuff on this 2007 release ... especially the Concerto Grosso in B flat major, Op.3/2, HWV 313: 2. Largo


If you like HWV 313 (Concerti Grossi Op. 3), you may also enjoy this:









Händel* - English Chamber Orchestra, Raymond Leppard ‎- Concerti Grossi Op. 3
Label: Philips Classics ‎- 422 487-2

Composed By - Georg Friedrich Handel
Conductor - Raymond Leppard
Orchestra - English Chamber Orchestra
Notes: Recorded London, 5/1971.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Sinfonia Concertante No.1 in F Major

Wolf Dieter Hauschild directing the Rundfunkorchester Hannover des NDR -- Klaus Waallendorf, horn -- Karl Otto Hartmann, bassoon


----------



## 13hm13

Zubin Mehta left the LA Phil in good condition for Maestro Giulini ... May be one of my favorite LvB 5's ...









Beethoven - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini ‎- Symphony No. 5

℗ 1982 Polydor International GmbH, Hamburg
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 410 028-2


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Orchestral Works Volume 4

Symphony No. 3, Letter from Home, Down a Country Lane & Connotations

BBC Philharmonic, John Wilson.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and and Aurora Orchestra in a performance of his "Requiem":









Rest in peace YB


----------



## Joe B

Just finished listening to these in the car:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Dimace

I couldn't say that I'm the greatest admirer of Mendelssohn. He is a fine composer, but for the collectors a big problem: He has very few rare or collectible recordings. The reason is obvious: A great amount of recordings. It is strange, but every serious conductor believes he must make a symphonic circle with him. This way I have a good number with his symphonies in my collection, but no one is something very special (as collectability) Despite this, artistically, there are quite few which are good. Among them, I believe that the one with* Dohnanyi and the Wiener PO* is (maybe) the best. Good direction, good sound and an overall good production from Decca WG. This circle is also a good bargain... 15 to 20 USD. If someone likes Felix, I believe he/she will be very happy with this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' / Cantata BWV210 'O holder Tag, erwunschte Zeit' (Wedding Cantata)

Kammerorchester Berlin

Lucia Popp (soprano)-Edith Mathis (soprano)

Berlin Chamber Orchestra, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3 Bagatelles for violin & guitar by Fred Lerdahl. David Starobin just released "New Music With Guitar, vol. 12".


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert van Karajan.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Elgar-Symphony no. 2 with Royal Liverpool Phil./Petrenko. Last mvt. now.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully played set.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121580
> 
> 
> Luciano Berio: Différences. Dennis Russell Davies, Juilliard Ensemble. This is some seriously mind-bending stuff...  Boulez sounds like Ravel next to this!


Do you have the original CD,Cathy is fabulous isn't she,did you enjoy it?


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Russian Masters

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Op. 10
Lopatnikoff: Concertino for Orchestra, Op. 30
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina: Dawn on the Moscow River
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges: Suite Op. 33a: March
Shostakovich: Polka from The Golden Age, Op. 22

Leonard Bernstein, Engelbert Brenner (english horn), Leonard Davis (viola).

New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies.

Jesse Norman , Heather Harper

BBC Symphony Orchestra- Pierre Boulez .


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Britten Sinfonia in a performance of Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## canouro

*Zemlinsky - Die Seejungfrau / Psalms 13 & 23 *
Kammerchor Ernst Senff, RSO Berlin, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Do you have the original CD,Cathy is fabulous isn't she,did you enjoy it?


I'm not sure if it's the original, it is the Philips Silver Line Classics release. Yes Cathy's performance was phenomenal. I'm not sure if "enjoy" is the right term just yet, but it was sure fascinating. To my untrained ears, this music is the last word in avant-garde. I'm not sure if one can push the envelope any more than this :lol:



Itullian said:


> Beautifully played set.


Isn't it excellent? My favorite Schubert cycle. I used to have and enjoy the Sawallisch/Dresden, but Blomstedt is even better, I think.


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Kodály Quartet with Jénö Jandó. This is a really great recording!! I also have the Takács Quartet with Marc-André Hamelin but I like this one better, surprisingly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121606
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Kodály Quartet with Jénö Jandó. This is a really great recording!! I also have the Takács Quartet with Marc-André Hamelin but I like this one better, surprisingly.


Yep. I don't know the Takacs recording, but this is a good one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


I keep forgetting Bruckner wrote a quintet. He wasn't just a spinner of "boa constrictor" symphonies (not my description, of course).


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I'm not sure if it's the original, it is the Philips Silver Line Classics release. Yes Cathy's performance was phenomenal. I'm not sure if "enjoy" is the right term just yet, but it was sure fascinating. To my untrained ears, this music is the last word in avant-garde. I'm not sure if one can push the envelope any more than this :lol:
> 
> sn't it excellent? My favorite Schubert cycle. I used to have and enjoy the Sawallisch/Dresden, but Blomstedt is even better, I think.


*You are not sure if you enjoyed it,very funny *


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations Op. 36 / In the South (Alassio), Op. 50

/ Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro and soloists performing music for Holy Week:


----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness ‎- Symphonies Nos. 4, 20 & 53; The Prayer of St. Gregory*
John Wallace, Royal Scottish Academy Of Music And Drama Wind Orchestra, Keith Brion


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture to "Phoebe" (Clarke/Cedille)
Lawes - Consort Sett in C (Phantasm/Channel)
Byrd - The Maiden's Song (Tilney/Music & Arts)
Holborne - Selections from "The teares of the Muses" (Savall/Alia Vox)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorák, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121612


*William Byrd*

The Tallis Scholars

2007 compilation of previous recordings


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in A Minor, RV 461

Burkhard Glaetzner on oboe with the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 121605
> 
> 
> *Zemlinsky - Die Seejungfrau / Psalms 13 & 23 *
> Kammerchor Ernst Senff, RSO Berlin, Riccardo Chailly





Joe B said:


> Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro and soloists performing music for Holy Week:


Very nice babies these two, with good music AND sound.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.7 in F Major, Op.59, No.1

Lindsay String Quartet: Peter Cropper and Ronald Berks, violins -- Roger Bigley, viola -- Bernard Gregor-Smith, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe, String Quartete # 13 Op. 124, # 14 Op. 125, # 15 Op. 135










The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

*Quatuor pour la fin du temps*


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninov - The Bells / Taneyev - John Of Damascus*

Mikhail Pletnev, Mescheriakova, Larin, Chernov, 
The Moscow State Chamber Choir, Russian National Orchestra ‎


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"










Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Piano Concerto in D Major

Alberto Zedda leading the Prague Symphony Orchestra -- Felicja Blumental, piano


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F major, op.90. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Pretty good recording, I think.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 4 by Beethoven with Cuarteto Casals. They seem to be very dynamic!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I haven't heard this in a while. It sure is fast.


----------



## Itullian

Weird cover, great set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


Very lackluster performance not a great performance.


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard this in a while. It sure is fast.
> 
> View attachment 121619


Never dull anyway


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard this in a while. It sure is fast.
> 
> View attachment 121619


handy for a busy day


----------



## Merl

A set I've always enjoyed. Inspired by another thread.... Op 127.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"










Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra, 1955

After listening to a new recording going back to an older one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Weird cover, great set.


It's not weird, it's just symbolic of . . . no, it_ is_ weird.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony no. 4 in Am Berglund, Helsinki

I needed something icy to combat our North American heat wave. It is working. One of the great metaphors of the First World War. But knowing me, I will ignore its air conditioning effects and continue on to the blazing sunshine of no. 5 : )


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* The Royal Ballet Bluray on Opus Arte








Yesterday I played a Bluray disc of Bellini's 'La Sonnambula' - OK but not really my cup of tea

Tonight I am playing this Bluray of Giselle. Again not exactly my cup of tea - but possibly more appealing to me than the Bellini. Tuneful easy-going listening from a similar period. Next week I am moving on to works from the mid nineteenth century I am rather more enthusiastic about (Berlioz and Brahms amongst others). This easy listening will do till then!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Colin M said:


> Sibelius Symphony no. 4 in Am Berglund, Helsinki
> 
> I needed something icy to combat our North American heat wave. It is working. One of the great metaphors of the First World War. But knowing me, I will ignore its air conditioning effects and continue on to the blazing sunshine of no. 5 : )


It is funny, but I like Sibelius in the summer because it makes me feel cold.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121624


*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Rias Kammerchor
Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

2014


----------



## Malx

Khachaturian, Violin Concerto - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.
Very nice performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra, 1955
> 
> After listening to a new recording going back to an older one.


Much better performance. Had the orchestra put more into unlike the newer recording heard earlier.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 4*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121627


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Christopher Coin, cello

recorded 1994, reissued 2016


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: Symphony, op.21. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Believe it or not, this is probably the best recording of this work I've ever heard. I can hardly believe it myself. Though of course (more believably) the Boulez/LSO is no joke either, and the Sinopoli/Dresden is also quite successful. Can anyone here guide me to some other great recordings of this great work that I might be missing?


----------



## Forsooth

flamencosketches said:


> Gustav Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Frederica von Stade, Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. I like this recording. Crystal clear Telarc sound, excellent playing. I think the singing sounds good. Why do people not like her?


Frederica is one of my very favorites! She is a goddess, I declare it!! "...people don't like her?" Who? WHO?! Tell me their names! I will grind their bones to make my bread!! :devil:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121629


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Enrico Onofri, violin

recorded 1993, reissued 2016


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## starthrower

Stravinsky on sped up pedal steel guitar. Now I've heard everything!


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in choral works of Rihards Dubra:









Introitus
Confiteor
Kyrie
Gloria
Graduale
Alleluia
Credo
Offertorium
Sanctus Et Benedictus
Pater Noster
Agnus Dei
Communio
Deo Gratias


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra- Herbert von Karajan .


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Berliner Philharmoniker- Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: 1977-03-09
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)
New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## haydnguy

Re-listening to:

*Alwyn*

Lyra Angelica
Autumn Legend
Pastoral Fantasia
Tragic Interlude

City of London Sinfonia
Richard Hickox

Just a gorgeous album. Good sound.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Cuarteto Casals playing Beethoven. Heard no. 4, 9 & 16 yesterday and now no. 10, the one I've heard the least.


----------



## flamencosketches

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.3 in C major. Anner Bylsma.

Just ended. Now:









Pierre Boulez: Livre pour cordes. Pierre Boulez, New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.7 in E major. Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## flamencosketches

Forsooth said:


> Frederica is one of my very favorites! She is a goddess, I declare it!! "...people don't like her?" Who? WHO?! Tell me their names! I will grind their bones to make my bread!! :devil:


I may have read one too many Amazon reviews. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

L'Opéra

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano), Ludovic Tézier (baritone)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part two this morning/early afternoon.

_Rapsodie espagnole_ (1907):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ - five pieces for piano duet, expanded and arr. for orchestra (orig. 1908-10 - arr. 1911):










_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1910):










_Histoires naturelles_ - cycle of five songs [Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [Texts: folk sources] (1904-06):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ (1907): 
_Sur l'herbe_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):
_Tripatos: Kherya pou dhen idhen ilyos_ [Text: Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson écossaise: Ye banks and braes o' bonnie Doon_ [Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_Chants populaires_ - cycle of five songs [Texts: Spanish, French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):










_Gaspard de la nuit_ - three pieces (1908):
_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ - five pieces for piano duet (1908-10): 
_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ (1911):










_L'Heure espagnole_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain, a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand] (1907-11):


----------



## deprofundis

Good morning everyone, I'm currently listening to a sweet offering of 
*Barlaam & Josaphat: Buddha, a Christian saint? *very lovely enchanting stuff.

:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Diabelli Variations


----------



## Joe B

Nicholas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra in works of Geoffrey Bush:


















Many of Bush's compositions are very playful in nature. The "Concerto for light orchestra" is a perfect example of this. Playful, lyrical,....fun to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Itullian

Waking up with Ludwig.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suite and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven & Schubert*

Beethoven Octet
Schubert Octet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121657


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012
> 
> István Várdai (cello)


This is one of my favorite performances of Bach's Cello Suites.


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture comique (Walter/Marco Polo)
Sibelius - Symphony #2 (Mackerras/MCA)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel.


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*

I can't listen and read the libretto at the same time,too much sentiment ,too larmoyant,the music can do without in this case.


----------



## Andolink

*Tobias Michael*: sacred madrigals and concertos from _Musicalische Seelenlust_ (1634/5, 1637)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 7 & 8. Jochum/Berlin. Symphony No. 4. Klemperer/Philharmonia (Live recording). Some traditional Beethoven after my venture into Fischer's set earlier. I'm always reminded how great the Jochum is every time I hear it. The sound is in mono but very listenable once you adjust. The Klemperer is from a live set which I haven't heard before. The performance of the 4th was rock solid, really terrific, though the sound was a bit shrill. I look forward to hearing the rest to see how they compare with his studio recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8









Thielemann's Dresden Bruckner 8 at the Semper Opera building in 2009


----------



## Guest

After finding myself somewhat baffled by Henze Symphony 7, I followed BWV1080's suggestion and listened to the second symphony, the composers own recording










(These are DG recordings, although I have them in the Brilliant Classics release pictured.)

That turned out to be a good idea, this piece made an impression, and I have someplace to start with Henze.

Also revisited some Schnittke,










Concerto Grosso No 6, I found to be an engaging piece, particularly the outer movements. The central slow movement, a duet for violin and piano, went right over my head.

Also listened to the first movement of the 8th symphony again. This is starting to grow on me. I think the key to it will be the long slow movement, which I sense will take some time to sink in.


----------



## Itullian

Really enjoy this set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121662


*Claudio Monteverdi*

L'Orfeo

Le Concert d'Astrée
European Voices
Emmanuelle Haïm, director

recorded 2004, reissued 2016


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> L'Opéra
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano), Ludovic Tézier (baritone)
> 
> Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy.


I saw @Rogerx's post this morning and decided to give this CD a play in the car taking my wife to & from a doctor's appointment. Timing was pretty good to as it finished about a mile from home.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Really enjoy this set.


The received wisdom is that Barenboim's second set doesn't quite measure up to his youthful cycle recording with EMI. I liked the EMI, never heard the DG. Have you heard both, by chance?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part three tonight.

_Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ for medium voice, piccolo, two flutes, clarinet, bass clarinet, string quartet and piano (1913):
Piano Trio (1914):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for deep voice and piano - arr. as _Pièce en forme de habanera_ for cello and piano (orig. 1907 - arr. ????):



_Deux mélodies hébraïques_ [Text: Yiddish and Aramaic folk sources] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir - arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Maurice Ravel] (orig. 1914-15 - arr. 1915):










_À la manière de Borodine_ (1912-13):
_À la manière de Chabrier_ (1912-13):
_Prélude_ (1913):
_Le tombeau de Couperin_ - six pieces (1914-17):










_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1912): 
_Alborada del gracioso_ for piano (no.4 of _Miroirs_) - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904-05 - arr. 1918):
Four pieces from _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1914-17 - arr. 1919):










_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts (1909-12):
_La valse_ - 'poème chorégraphique' for orchestra (1919-20):


----------



## StrE3ss

Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 18 & Violin Sonata in G Major, Op. 13

Genevieve Laurenceau


----------



## Itullian

Big band Haydn at its best.
It is said they are too serious for Haydn and that may be true.
But to hear them played so spectacularly is a blast. 
Great sound too.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> The received wisdom is that Barenboim's second set doesn't quite measure up to his youthful cycle recording with EMI. I liked the EMI, never heard the DG. Have you heard both, by chance?


Yes, I have both sets and like them both
In this second set Barenboim is more controlled.
A more even temperament I guess, but not dull by any means.
His sound is deep and rich, a tad dark, as opposed to the first.
His adagios slower, the sonatas a bit weightier.
A good all around approach. And warmer than the first cycle,
I like his Hammerklavier and later sonatas.
A deeper look at these sonatas I think as opposed to his youthful impetuousness 
of the first. More serious. elegant.
The deep piano sound is a pleasure to listen to.
I guess like everything else it comes down to individual taste.
mho


----------



## Janspe

*B. Britten: Albert Herring, Op. 39*
English Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Benjamin Britten
Pears, Fisher, Ward, Wilson, Rex, Peters, Cantelo, Noble, Evans and Brannigan









The second entry in my Britten opera project. What a stunning score! An absolute joy to listen to, from beginning to end. I feel like Britten's music is opening up to me in a completely new way through his operatic output. I'm definitely looking forward to continuing down this path...


----------



## Malx

This evening more streaming using Primephonic:

Mozart, String Quintet No 3 K516 - Grumiax Trio with Arpad Gérecz & Max Lesueur.









Ravel, La Valse - Berlin PO, Boulez & Ravel, Piano Concerto No 1 - Krystian Zimerman, The Cleveland Orchestra, Boulez.









This box has long sat on my wish list so getting the opportunity to sample in very good sound is wonderful.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I bet that Boulez Ravel and Debussy is excellent, hope you enjoy it.










Robert Schumann: Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, op.63. The Florestan Trio. I am a fan of the Florestan Trio. They have recorded extensively for Hyperion and I find myself satisfied with every one of those records I've heard.


----------



## Itullian

Attention Schumann symphony lovers.
Get this Inbal set.
One of the best ever.


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Maurice Ravel - various works part three tonight.
> 
> _À la manière de Borodine_ (1912-13):
> _À la manière de Chabrier_ (1912-13):
> _Prélude_ (1913):
> _Le tombeau de Couperin_ - six pieces (1914-17):


These are some of my very favorite Ravel pieces. I just listened to all of them and also Valses nobles et sentimentales. Le Tombeau is now playing, almost over. It is his greatest achievement in piano music, I think. Samson François playing. My girlfriend said he is to Ravel what Alfred Cortot was to Chopin.

I really want to get that Pascal Rogé set. And also the Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## flamencosketches

And now...









Elliott Carter: Three Occasions for Orchestra. Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta. Music like this feels like an explosion of color in my brain.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No.7. Bernstein/Chicago. Inspired by the current Bernstein thread; definitely the best recording I've heard of this (though there are some other recordings almost as good). Highly recommended.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60










Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## deprofundis

Hello and goodnight folks , dearest ladies & gentelmen's, like usual routine, I'm listening to my vinyl, before I go to bed, the charming sweet analog magical experience of old days.

So im listening to:

Two* NONSUCH* label releases quite good

*Adrian Willaert- motets*
*Music of Chapel of Philip II of Spain*

on *LYRICORD records*

*Gombert- missa De pacem\renaissance motets
*
Farewell take good care folks goodnight, tomorrow cycling 2km like each morning at dawn, boosted whit Arizona Ginseng ice tea whit, honey .

:tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121676


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 16
String Quartet No. 19

Cuarteto Casals

2014


----------



## flamencosketches

J.S. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuga. Bob van Asperen.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste, WDR Sinfonieorchester


Was a better performance with this one.


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepherd leading the Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral works of Nicholas Maw:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

A Dutton Laboratories Ltd. release of ....

Widor. Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2

Performer: Martin Roscoe
Orchestra: BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Martin Yates
Composer: Charles-Marie Widor


----------



## deprofundis

*I'm not sleepy yet one more listen to por favor, perhaps a Gesualdo & Monteverdi split album LP but which?
*
John Elliot Gardiner on Argo 1972 release?
James Randolph singers? 1952 orange first pressing?

Goodnight once again folks, spin tthose narly vinyl!!!

:tiphat:

Perhaps both?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Narciso Yepes

Philharmonia Orchestra & English Chamber Orchestra, Garcia Navarro.


----------



## Dimace

A lot to be done the laste four days… I was reading you (many excellent presentations and Suggestions) but no time to write a lot.

Today, allow me, to continue from where I stopped: *Mendelssohn!* I will present you my second favorite circle this time with the *London Symphony Orchestra under Sir John Eliot Gardiner.* I could not say that this one is artistically or as collectability better than my first presentation with Dohnanyi and the Wiener PO. But it has a big plus: The Blu Ray Disk wich contains ALL the symphonies in the highest possible sound fidelity This means that you put the FFFing BL in your BL Player and without intervals you enjoy the whole circle! Not bad at all. This one is also a bargain: Up to 30 US maximum.

Please note: The other 4 discs are SACDs hybrid. (they play everywhere but you toaster) This is also a plus, despite I didn't notice a great difference in sound compared with Dohnanyi and the Wiener PO...


----------



## haydnguy

*Britten*

Works for String Orchestra

William Boughton, conductor
Roger Best,viola
English String Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos No. 3 & 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Rafal Blechacz (piano).


----------



## Sid James

*Saint-Saens*
Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
Carnival of the Animals 
Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
Havanaise
_Anita Priest, organ/Los Angeles PO/Zubin Mehta_ (Symphony)
_Pascal Roge, Cristina Ortiz, pianos/London Sinfonietta/Charles Dutoit_ (Carnival)
_Kyung Wha Chung, violin/Royal PO/Dutoit_ (Intro & Havanaise) : Eloquence

*Mendelssohn* Octet
*Beethoven* 'Serioso' Quartet
(Orchestral arrangements)
_Israel PO/Zubin Mehta & Vienna PO/Christoph von Dohnanyi_: Eloquence

*Mendelssohn* A Midsummer Night's Dream - Overture and Incidental Music*
*Schubert* Rosamunde - Incidental Music
*_Judith Blegen, sop.; Florence Quivar, mezzo; Chicago Sym. Chorus
Chicago SO/James Levine_: DGG

*Mozart*
Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 27 
_Alfred Brendel/Vienna Volksoper/Paul Angerer_: Alto

*Vivaldi*
Famous Concerti for Two Trumpets, Oboe, Violins, Cello, Mandolins
_Various performers_: Naxos

*Mozart *Clarinet Quintet
*Ian Munro *Songs from the Bush - Clarinet Quintet
*George Palmer *It Takes Two - Concerto for Two Clarinets*
_David Rowden and *Dimitri Ashkenazy, Clarinets/Omega Ensemble_: ABC Classics


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: La Sonnambula

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Fernando Corena (bass), Angelo Mercuriali (tenor), Nicola Monti (tenor), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano)

Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Richard Bonynge

Recorded: 1962-09
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part four this morning/early afternoon.

_L'Enfant et les sortilèges_ [_The Child and the Spells_] - operetta-ballet for eight solo voices, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra with piano luthéal [Libretto: Sidonie-Gabrielle Colette] (1917-25):










Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22):
_Tzigane_ for violin and piano (1922-24):



_Ronsard à son âme_ (_Ronsard to His Soul_) - song for voice and piano [Text: Pierre de Ronsard] (1923-24):
_Chansons madécasses_ (_Madagascan Songs_) - three songs for soprano, flute, cello and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré Parny de Forges] (1925-26):
_Rêves_ (_Dreams_) - song for voice and piano [Text: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1926-27):


----------



## Itullian

Couldn't sleep so why not listen to some awesome Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81/ Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15/ Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57/ Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57: Scherzo.


----------



## Merl

Time for some Walter. Great accounts of both.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Quatuors Parisiens Volume 1

John Holloway (violin), Linde Brunmayr (transverse flute), Lorenz Duftschmid (viola da gamba), Ulrike Becker (violoncello) & Lars-Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Itullian

Solti, Eroica


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Vasks

*R. Strauss - Concert Overture (Rickenbacher/Koch)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #3 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
K. A. Hartmann - Sinfonia Tragica (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121692


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 2, 4, and 5

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2002


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121692
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 2, 4, and 5
> 
> Anne Gastinel, cello
> François-Frédéric Guy, piano
> 
> 2002


Wasn't aware of this release. Their Brahms Sonatas are superb.


----------



## robin4

*Samuel Barber: Dover Beach Op.3*

performed by Thomas Hampson & Emerson String Quartet

_"Dover Beach" is a lyric poem by the English poet Matthew Arnold.

The sea is calm to-night.
The tide is full, the moon lies fair
Upon the straits; -on the French coast the light
Gleams and is gone; the cliffs of England stand,
Glimmering and vast, out in the tranquil bay.
Come to the window, sweet is the night-air!

The Sea of Faith
Was once, too, at the full, and round earth's shore
Lay like the folds of a bright girdle furl'd.
But now I only hear
Its melancholy, long, withdrawing roar,
Retreating, to the breath
Of the night-wind, down the vast edges drear
And naked shingles of the world._


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven & Wagner arias

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## hoodjem

Baron Scarpia said:


> The received wisdom is that Barenboim's second set doesn't quite measure up to his youthful cycle recording with EMI. I liked the EMI, never heard the DG. Have you heard both, by chance?


I have the earlier EMI set, and have compared it to the later DG box.

My opinion is that the EMI set is more interesting, creative, and idiosyncratic. The later set is fine, but less distinctive, less imaginative, and perhaps more standard and prosaic.


----------



## Itullian

Just received this today.
Listening to #2.

Just finished #2. It's ok, there are better out there.


----------



## Dimace

sbmonty said:


>


It is very satisfying to see that our local label reached the British Columbia! It isn't an illustrious label but many time brought to us SUPER historical recordings, which are extremely difficult and expensive to be found in their original recordings. All these in super bargain prices. A recent example is *Brahms's 1st with Furtwängler and NDR (1951)*, which is almost unavailable in the original recording (and costs my belongings) for 10 US! Very nice, my friend!


----------



## D Smith

Enescu: Symphonies and other works. Rozhdestvenky/BBC Philharmonic. This is a fabulous collection of all 3 symphonies by Enescu along with the Bohemian Rhapsodies and a suite. Playing is top notch as is the recording. I especially enjoyed the ethereal Symphony No. 3 and the colorful and lively Villageoise Suite. Recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Maurice Ravel - fifth and final instalment for this late afternoon.

Violin Sonata (1923-27):



_Boléro_ (1928):










_Menuet antique_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1895 - arr. 1929):










Concerto in D for piano left-hand and orchestra (1929-30):
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):










_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - three songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):


----------



## Itullian

Moving on to Eschenbach's 2nd cycle.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in a performance of Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## Andolink

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Dimace

My first post with my new avatar must be something special! So said my Master...

Lately I noticed some very good posts they had to do with the Organ. Of course they have also reviewed some excellent organ players mainly from Germany. We are remaining the top Organ Nation in the world, but, I believe, the top Organ player is from Great Britain. The guy has not only have an alien technic and dexterity, but he is also a great arranger for the Organ. He is transcribing music form orchestra or from the piano (he is also very good piano player) for his instrument better than anybody else.* The orchestral feeling his play brings to us is unique!*Literally you don't listen an Organ but a philharmonic orchestra of top level. What he is doing in this video (I play also descent the Organ and I can judge fairly the difficulty) *doesn't belong to this world.* We are online friends since 2015 and I asked him how the FFF is managed something like this. He answered me, very briefly, that *he had by this time more than 1000 live concerts!* I'm sure that you have never listened before something like this. If you have, I must stop writing here as irrelevant to the music sports... :lol:

Ladies and Gentlemen, the one and only Organ Player of our time! The most prominent son of Manchester (UK)! The living phenomenon *Jonathan Scott!*


----------



## Guest

Henze, first two movements of the Symphony No 8. I read that this symphony was inspired by three scenes from Shakespeare's "Midsummer Night's Dream," a play I have not read. I guess I should read it, it seems to come up a lot.










The first movement seems fantastical, the second a playful dance. I'm liking it. The third movement is a meditative Adagio, and I was tired and not up for it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just a quick note.
I'm listening to string 4tets by Arriaga. I am usually a bit cynical about supposed geniuses who died too soon etc, but this is outstanding music by any standards, let alone written by a teenager.


----------



## Dimace

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just a quick note.
> I'm listening to string 4tets by Arriaga. I am usually a bit cynical about supposed geniuses who died too soon etc, but this is outstanding music by any standards, let alone written by a teenager.


Juan Crisostomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga! FINE composer! Very Mozartian and Beethovenian! I suggest his symphony in D Dur. Here we could say: How the FFF a teenager has composed something like this? Juan was CHERUBINI's student… This is explains a lot. Luigi is VERY TOP pure classical composer.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Time for some Walter. Great accounts of both.
> 
> View attachment 121689


That very two disc box was one of the first Mahler sets I acquired. I still have the set and it has been added to the listen too soon pile.
Thanks for the reminder Merl.


----------



## Malx

Too long since this box was given an airing. The Monteux recording from 1951 with the Boston SO selected this evening.
A fantastic performance with a ring of authenticity from the conductor of the works premier.

















I love the original cover art.


----------



## Malx

With a nod to Merl :tiphat:

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.
This is still one of the very best recordings of this Symphony I have heard - I will concede that there will be an element of first recording syndrome in that assertion, but I stand by it - just great.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: 33 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli in C major, op.120. Daniel Barenboim. Killer performance! My opinion on Barenboim has made a 180. I found him a boring musician, through and through, for the longest time. Now I find something of value in his interpretive ability. He really seems to know music thoroughly. Maybe I will revisit his recordings of the Beethoven sonatas, which is what turned me off of him in the first place.

I would recommend this CD to anyone curious. The only other recording I've heard of this work is Sviatoslav Richter, an old recording in rough sound. Certainly an interesting late Beethoven work. I think it was Alfred Brendel who called it Beethoven's greatest achievement and the greatest piece of piano music by anyone. I ought to hear his recording of it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> With a nod to Merl :tiphat:
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.
> This is still one of the very best recordings of this Symphony I have heard - I will concede that there will be an element of first recording syndrome in that assertion, but I stand by it - just great.
> 
> View attachment 121712


I listened to Walter's Mahler 1st the other day and thought it was excellent. Perhaps even better than Kubelik.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121714


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Horn Quintet in E flat, K. 407
Oboe Quintet in F, K. 370

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble

recorded 1979, digitally remastered 1989


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121714
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
> Horn Quintet in E flat, K. 407
> Oboe Quintet in F, K. 370
> 
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble
> 
> recorded 1979, digitally remastered 1989


Anthony Pay,fine clarinet playing.


----------



## Malx

Two extremely interesting Dvorak recordings from a fine double CD set:

The Heirs of the White Mountain, Cantata for mixed choir and Orchestra Op 30 - Prague SO & Czech Philharmonic Choir, Zdenek Kosler.

The Wild Dove - Czech PO, Zdenek Chalabala.
I believe Chalabala's recordings of the Symphonic Poems are up there with the very best - must hear recordings.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 81*
Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra

This is a very well-done symphony and performance. The third movement is a little odd, but the other three all sound fantastic and emblematic of Haydn's talents.


----------



## 13hm13

A 1993 recording from Olympia ... the Cello conc. 2 is the main attraction ...









Cello - Marina Tarasova
Conductor - Veronika Dudarova
Orchestra - The Symphony Orchestra Of Russia

D. Kabalevsky ‎- Kabalevsky: Volume 7 - Cello Concertos
Label:Olympia (2) ‎- OCD 292
Recorded in July 1993 at Studio 5 of the Moscow Radio 
(P)(C) 1994 Olympia


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Répons. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. A masterpiece through and through... Thanks @Bourdon for putting me on to this work. Boulez and his strange, beautiful music has become a major fascination since.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*

The 6th is nice. The 8th so far is what I would call flabby. I stopped listening to the 9th. In this set, I think Beethoven is the weakest link.


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Polonaise in E-Flat, B 100*
Dorati, Detroit Symphony Orchestra

This is a short and sweet piece with plenty of bombast, brass, and fanfare. I love it!


----------



## Janspe

*А. Бородин: Symphony No. 2 in B minor*
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest, led by Валерий Гергиев









*H. Berlioz: Le corsaire, Op. 21*
London Symphony Orchestra, led by Sir Colin Davis









Some off-the-chart (for me!) orchestral works tonight. Fun!


----------



## flamencosketches

^I just listened to a bit of Colin Davis' Berlioz Requiem. Very good. But now:









Alfred Schnittke: String Quartet No.3. Pacifica Quartet. Wow...


----------



## bharbeke

One more for today...

*Glazunov: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Dmitri Alexeyev, Yuri Nicolayevsky, Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra

This is an outstanding performance, well worth your 20 minutes.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121725


*Joseph Haydn*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Tomaso Albinoni*
- Concert in B flat

*Johann Baptist Georg Neruda*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flast

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Tine Thing Helseth, trumpet

2007


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121725
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> - Trumpet Concerto in E flat
> 
> *Tomaso Albinoni*
> - Concert in B flat
> 
> *Johann Baptist Georg Neruda*
> - Trumpet Concerto in E flat
> 
> *Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
> - Trumpet Concerto in E flast
> 
> Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
> Tine Thing Helseth, trumpet
> 
> 2007


She is a tiny thing isn't she


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1
*

The Schumann symphonies thread mentioned Marriner and the Academy. I'd forgotten I had this cycle tucked in this box set. There are a lot of good recordings in this box.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## pmsummer

THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork Viol Ensemble
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Veritas_ 
2-CD set


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphonies 4 & 5. Karajan/Berlin. I'm going to obstinately continue to enjoy my many Karajan recordings, this being one of the very best.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier this evening:


----------



## Joe B

Disc 6 of 11 - Vernon Handley leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in music by Malcolm Arnold :









(Nicholas Daniel - oboe)

*Concertino for Oboe and Strings
Fantasy for Oboe
Symphony No. 9*


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> With a nod to Merl :tiphat:
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.
> This is still one of the very best recordings of this Symphony I have heard - I will concede that there will be an element of first recording syndrome in that assertion, but I stand by it - just great.
> 
> View attachment 121712


I was wondering if someone could tell me if these are the same performances as the ones that I have. Mine is a Sony release that also has 'Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen' on it. Mine appears to be an older recording so I"m not sure if this is a re-release.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven: Quintets for Piano and Wind Instruments

Murray Perahia (piano), Anthony Halstead (horn), Thea King (clarinet), Neil Black (oboe), Graham Sheen (bassoon)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Berwald - Tone Poems

Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Petri Sakari.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy & Triple Concerto

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey.


----------



## haydnguy

*Weinberg* (1919-1996)

CD 1: Symphony No. 2 op.30 (1946)
CD 2: Symphony No. 21 "Kattish"

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Kremerata Baltica, chamber orchestra
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, conductor

2019

Gidon Kremer, solo violin, artistic director of Kremerata Baltica







--> Gidon Kremer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three different generations of Italian choral works by Antonio Vivaldi, Luigi Cherubini and Giuseppe Verdi last night and this morning.

_Introduzione al Gloria_ [_Jubilate o amoeni chori_] RV639 (????):
_Gloria_ RV588 (c. 1716?):
_Nulla in mundo pax_ RV630 (1735):
_Magnificat_ RV611 (late 1730s):
_Stabat Mater_ (c. 1727):
_Gloria_ RV589 (c. 1716?):
_Beatus vir_ RV597 (by c. 1720?):










_Requiem_ in C-minor (1816): 
_Marche funèbre_ - additional movement for the above work (1820):










_Messa da Requiem_ (1873-74):
_Quattro pezzi sacri_ (1889-97):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Chamber Music.

The Nash Ensemble.

Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
Saint-Saëns: Caprice sur des airs danois et russes for piano, flute, oboe and clarinet Op. 79
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D major Op. 166
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 41
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet in A minor Op. 14
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat major for piano, trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello and double bass Op. 65
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns - Chamber Music.
> 
> The Nash Ensemble.
> 
> Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
> Saint-Saëns: Caprice sur des airs danois et russes for piano, flute, oboe and clarinet Op. 79
> Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
> Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D major Op. 166
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 41
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet in A minor Op. 14
> Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat major for piano, trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello and double bass Op. 65
> Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


Got it, Love it.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Pärt: Arbos
- Arbos (Brass Ensemble; Staatsorchester Stuttgart/Dennis Russell Davies)
- An den Wassern zu Babel saßen wir und weinten (The Hilliard Ensemble; Lynne Dawson, soprano; Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, organ)
- Pari Intervallo (Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, organ)
- De Profundis (The Hilliard Ensemble; Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, organ; Albert Bowen, percussion)
- Es sang vor langen Jahren (Susan Bickley, alto; Gidon Kremer, violin; Vladimir Mendelssohn, viola)
- Summa (The Hilliard Ensemble; Lynne Dawson, soprano)
- Arbos (same as above)
- Stabat Mater (Lynne Dawson, soprano; David James, counter tenor; Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor; Gidon Kremer, violin; Vladimir Mendelssohn, viola; Thomas Demenga, cello)
(ecm)










This had been my very first Pärt CD almost thirty years ago. Its magic is as strong as ever ... I love it.

now:
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
- Fratres (Gidon Kremer, violin; Keith Jarrett, piano)
- Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten (Staatsorchester Stuttgart/Denniss Russell Davies)
- Fratres (The 12 Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
- Tabula rasa (Gidon Kremer, violin; Tatjana Grindenko, violin; Alfred Schnittke, prepared piano; Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra/Saulus Sondeckis)
(ecm)


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Études


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor, op.37. Mitsuko Uchida, Kurt Sanderling, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I've been on a Beethoven (and Bach) kick lately for some reason. Mitsuko plays this beautifully. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121730
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor, op.37. Mitsuko Uchida, Kurt Sanderling, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I've been on a Beethoven (and Bach) kick lately for some reason. Mitsuko plays this beautifully. Highly recommended.


*A Bach kick can never be hard enough.*


----------



## flamencosketches

^Agreed. Mostly centered around the Motets, Cello suites, and now the Art of Fugue... of course I’m missing so much, but there’s a lifetime of depth in these three bodies of works alone...!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonatas for Organ & Strings Nos. 1-17

Peter Hurford (organ), Johan Kracht (violin), Henk Rubingh (violin), Wim Straesser (cello), Brian Pollard (bassoon), Margaret Urquhart (double bass)

Amsterdam Mozart Players.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: String Quartet, op.28. Juiliard String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Duphly*

Time for some French baroque with Jaques Duphly ( 1715-1789 )


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Bleib bei uns BWV 6 ( Stay with us )


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works of Baltic composers:


----------



## Bourdon

*Berio*

Some people may have doubts whether this is enjoyable or not.Those are the lucky ones because most listeners wouldn't even try opening their minds and prefer to stay at a safe distance.
I can assure you that it is certainly "haute Cuisine ".


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Berio*
> Some people may have doubts whether this is enjoyable or not.Those are the lucky ones because most listeners wouldn't even try opening their minds and prefer to stay at a safe distance.
> I can assure you that it is certainly "haute Cuisine ".


Does that mean you like it? This is one of my favorite Berio recordings. I like the idea of "musique concrete" and tape manipulation & effects to alter the sound of "natural" instruments and then integrate the results so convincingly. There's a certain "purity" that should be recognized here.

Now, Beethoven/Guarneri Quartet, op. 131. This acquisition finally completes my Guarneri digital late quartet set.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Does that mean you like it? This is one of my favorite Berio recordings. I like the idea of "musique concrete" and tape manipulation & effects to alter the sound of "natural" instruments and then integrate the results so convincingly. There's a certain "purity" that should be recognized here.
> 
> Now, Beethoven/Guarneri Quartet, op. 131. This acquisition finally completes my Guarneri digital late quartet set.
> 
> View attachment 121734


I'm joking of course but I do like this CD.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part one this afternoon.

Like his near-exact contemporary Maurice Ravel, Falla's officially acknowledged output is slender in terms of volume, but, also as with Ravel, the expression 'less is more' is not inappropriate. The first seven piano miniatures are the works of a young composer cutting his teeth but the larger-scale piano piece _Allegro de concierto_ and the opera _La vida breve_ ushered in a decidedly more mature phase. It can be said that it was from this point when Falla put his apprenticeship behind him and, although he worked slowly, a highly individual and self-disciplined composer emerged.

_Nocturne_ (1896):
_Mazurka_ in C minor (1899):
_Serenata andaluza_ (1900):
_Canción_ (1900):
_Vals capricho_ (1900):
_Serenata_ (1901):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ (1901):
_Allegro de concierto_ (1903-04):
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c. 1906-09):










_La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] - opera in two acts and four scenes [Libretto: Carlos Fernández-Shaw] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):



_Siete canciones populares españolas_ for voice and piano (1914):
_Noches en los jardines de España_ for piano and orchestra (1909-15):










_El amor brujo_ _[Love, the Magician_, or _The Bewitched Love_] ballet in two scenes - original version for _cantaora_ voice and chamber orchestra [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (1914-15):


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Gondoliers" (J. Lynn Thompson/Albany)
Elgar - Symphony #2 (Bryden Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

Henze Symphony no 8, Janowski.










An engaging work. The first movement is sort of fanciful and impressionistic. The second movement is a humorous dance/scherzo, and the finale an adagio. I found the middle movement particularly attractive.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies, Piano Concertos, Serenades. Hans Rosbaud/ Sudwestfunk Orchester Baden-Baden. This is a generally excellent collection of performances Rosbaud did with the SWR from 1950's to 1962. The 4 symphonies are very idiomatic and performed beautifully. Sound is quite listenable. The 2 piano concertos are good though I liked the 2nd with Geza Anda better. Gieseking had a few rough patches with the first and the piano was very prominent compared to the orchestra. Also included are 2 recordings from 1960 and 1962 of the first and third symphonies, which are a bit flat compared to the earlier, more vibrant readings. But all in all a wonderful collection.


----------



## Andolink

A "must have" recording for any Dowland fan - -


----------



## Enthusiast

It is some time since I posted in this thread and I rarely read it as well: time pressure. But I am still listening to lots of wonderful music and have made quite a few discoveries (for me) ... one of which is this one. I knew a couple of the symphonies from Karajan's recordings and had probably heard the others at one time or another but I hadn't really registered what a strong cycle they make or how good Dutoit is in this repertoire.


----------



## Merl

As I play a different Schumann symphonies recording weekly Ive delved into the past for this set. Played all 4 today and its still an immensely satifying cycle from a largely unknown conductor. Semkow and the St. Louis SO. Been around for an age and cheap as chips on Ebay. Ive just replaced my knackered set with a new one for £2. You even get a Brahms 1st thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Bourdon

*The unforgettable Cathy Berberian*

Henry Purcell
1. Nymphs and shepherds (1:23)
5 canti armeni
2. Anonimo: Siroohis (Mio amore) (2:34)
3. Anonimo: Loosin yelav (La luna sorse) (2:29)
4. Mehrab: Xundai dzar (Il melo) (2:06)
5. Alemsah: Im yerke (La mia canzone) (2:42)
6. Mehrab: Aravad (Il mattino) (2:18)
Heitor Villa-Lobos - Canti Brasiliana
7. Desejo (1:40)
8. Xango (1:45)
Kurt Weill
9. Song of sexual slavery (2:41)
10. Le grand Lustucru (2:18)
11. Surabaya Johnny (4:44)
Luciano Berio
12. Sequenza III
Lennon/McCartney
13. Yesterday (1:53)
14. Michelle (3:20)
15. Ticket to ride (1:58)
Cathy Berberian
16. Stripsody (4:04)
Luciano Berio
17. Avendo gran disio (4;17)
Jacques Offenbach - Peìrichole
18. Ah, quel di'ner (1:25)
Erik Satie
19. La diva de l'empire (3:19)
20. Chanson (0:42)
21. Air du poeÌte (0:56)
22. Adieu (0:48)
23. Dapheìneìo (1:58)
Igor Stravinsky - Trois histoires pour enfants
24. Tilim-bom (1:27)
25. Les canards, les cygnes, les oies (0:40)
26. Chanson de l'ours (0:53)
27. Tilim-bom (version for orchestra) (1:09)
William Walton - Fac'ade
28. Tango-pasodoble (1:55)
29. Tarantella (1:16)
30. Something lies beyond the scene (1:04)
31. Fox-trot "Old Sir Faulk" (2:06)
anonym
Canto dell'Azerbaijan (2:31)


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Camille Saint-Saens und Orgel Symphonie. (Nr.3 C-moll op.78)*

*Berliner Philharmoniker, H.V. Karajan with Pierre Cochereau in Orgel!* Excellent direction and (more) excellent Orgel performance from the great Frenchman. I love this recording. (DG. 439014-2)


----------



## Colin M

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 121729
> 
> 
> Franz Berwald - Tone Poems
> 
> Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Petri Sakari.


I love this CD. This is the entre into his symphonies.


----------



## Malx

haydnguy said:


> I was wondering if someone could tell me if these are the same performances as the ones that I have. Mine is a Sony release that also has 'Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen' on it. Mine appears to be an older recording so I"m not sure if this is a re-release.


If this is the set you have, I believe it is the same recording in a newer release which may have a newer remastering by Sony, i'm not entirely sure. The one Merl and I pictured is, I believe, an older incarnation.









There is also a 1954 recording with the New Yok Philharmonic, also on CBS/Sony it could be that one you have?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rued Langgaard Symphony # 1 "Mountain Pastorals"










Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

12 Études d'exécution transcendante


----------



## Malx

I thought post number 2000 deserved a special selection:

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Bavarian RSO & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.

A recording of a live performance from 1965 which I love - it is not perfect so not one I'd recommend as a library choice but it is one that makes you feel part of an important event each time you (I) hear it. 
The opening growl of the cellos and basses is not as inspiring as many but put that to one side as things just get better and better. There are two great voices to add to the mix as things reach their climax - marvellous.
The organ part in the final pages isn't as clear as it could be but despite these little niggles this is a performance that puts a smile on my face.
I guess I have always enjoyed a little personality in a recording as long it doesnt detract from the piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Berio*
> 
> Some people may have doubts whether this is enjoyable or not.Those are the lucky ones because most listeners wouldn't even try opening their minds and prefer to stay at a safe distance.
> I can assure you that it is certainly "haute Cuisine ".


:lol:

I definitely like it. The music is fascinating, the performance is impeccable. I'm only not sure if I'm picking up on everything that's there just yet. Extremely complex music, I think.


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in music by William Grant Still:


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I thought *post number 2000* deserved a special selection:
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Bavarian RSO & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.
> 
> A recording of a live performance from 1965 which I love - it is not perfect so not one I'd recommend as a library choice but it is one that makes you feel part of an important event each time you (I) hear it.
> The opening growl of the cellos and basses is not as inspiring as many but put that to one side as things just get better and better. There are two great voices to add to the mix as things reach their climax - marvellous.
> The organ part in the final pages isn't as clear as it could be but despite these little niggles this is a performance that puts a smile on my face.
> I guess I have always enjoyed a little personality in a recording as long it doesnt detract from the piece.
> 
> View attachment 121758


*hip Hip Hooray*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven Symphony no. 6 with Skrowaczewski. Haven't heard any music today except me practicing for 13 minutes.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60










Vinyl

William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyl
> 
> William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


That looks great!


----------



## Itullian

Amazing sound for a recording that old.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> That looks great!


Found it for a great price.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wanted to check out the Beethoven Orchester Bonn playing Bruckner. Luckily they're on spotify with 3 pieces and they last only just over 8 minutes in all! Sounds good


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Lev Kontorovich leading Dmitri Hvorostovsky and The Grand Choir "Masters of Choral Singing" in Russian sacred and folk songs:










The mix on this recording perfectly balances the soloist and the choir. The interplay between Dmitri and the choir comes across as a duet.


----------



## StrE3ss

The Original Jacket Collection - Rubinstein Plays Chopin

Polonaise


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony no. 5. Karajan/Berlin. Just magnificent. One of my very favourite fifths. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony & Chorale in works by Howard Hanson:










listening to:
*Dies Natalis
Lumen in Christo
Lux Aeterna*


----------



## 13hm13

Another noteworthy contemporary of WAM ...









Johann Franz Xavier Sterkel ‎- Symphonies; Ouverture à Grand Orchestre
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- 88843037522
2014 Sony Music Entertainment Germany GmbH
Recording: 8 - 11 December 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> If this is the set you have, I believe it is the same recording in a newer release which may have a newer remastering by Sony, i'm not entirely sure. The one Merl and I pictured is, I believe, an older incarnation.
> 
> View attachment 121753
> 
> 
> There is also a 1954 recording with the New York Philharmonic, also on CBS/Sony it could be that one you have?


I don't have it in front of me but I'm sure it's the 1954 edition. It was the very first Mahler CD I bought and I thought the three pieces on the 2-CD set would be a good pairing. Also, of course, Bruno Walter was Mahler's friend. It's not bad but the sound is not great.


----------



## Littlephrase

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony & Chorale in works by Howard Hanson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listening to:
> *Dies Natalis
> Lumen in Christo
> Lux Aeterna*


Wow, that is one spellbinding cover. The color scheme, the font, the tilt of poor old James Earl Jones' photo. It reaches near sublime levels of dated-ness.


----------



## haydnguy

Just getting acquainted with this work. Good sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Duets

Alexandre Tharaud & Zhu Xiao-Mei (piano)

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra- Eliahu Inbal.


----------



## Dimace

I have seen some post before the presentation of Lohengrin from my good friend* haydnguy *and this inspired me to go again with some Wagner.

I don't know what my friends believe for him in this community. But some things are facts:

1. He is the greatest opera composer in the human history with abyssal distance from the second best (Bellini)

2. He is one of the greatest melodists in music (maybe the best) together with my Master and Chopin.

3.He has the best librettos in the human history, inspired from the German and (indirectly) the Greek mythology. Stories full with virtue and high human values and not common sentimental affairs.

4. He is one of the best opera visionaries. Read the libretto of his Rienzi and you will understand his vision for the future.

5. He is the only one who made an Opera circle in music history: *Der Ring des Nibelungen!*

Without further information, please allow me to present you one of my favorite Rings:* The one with Karajan.* There is not a 100% Bayreuth's Verfassung (Bestimmung) like the 1955 of Böhm, but very close to it. What I mean? In Germany we don't have good and bad Rings. *We have the Rings made accordingly to Wagner's instructions (in EVERY aspect) and the others they didn't! So simple* It is like the American Anthem. You can enjoy it from a lady in Super Ball with one very personal way. (maybe is wonderful) But, in the White House, you will listen it with the correct (official) way. For me always, the second way is the correct one, without, of course, to reject the ''personal or more individual'' way. Because the American Anthem and the Ring are integral part of our history and culture, are our greatest tradition and *the original way is always the best.* Period.

I'm very curious to know if someone of you knows how many Rings are original. (I have already given you the 1955 with Böhm) To help you I can say that the result is socking…

To our presentation now: This Ring, although is NOT original, is SUPER! Karajan and the singers are bringing top performances and the overall DG production is a real diamond. Also the paper of the libretto is of highest quality. The collectability (rarity) is also very good. A music collection without this one (for Wagner's lovers always) is unthinkable.









_*Richard und Reinhard(t) sounds almost the same... But there is a BIG difference: The first IS the greatest OPERA composer in history and maybe the most famous guy in the music history with a reason. The second WAS a human PIG, a disgusting piece of sh...t and abomination of the human kind. ALL of you, Americans, Englishmen, Australians etc. certainly and without any doubts know your history better than me. Please allow me to know what happened some Km away from my home and to leave Richard once and for all outside from this... _


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano).


----------



## sonance

Eric Zeisl [orchestral works]
- Little Symphony after Pictures of Roswitha Bitterlich
- November: Six Sketches for Chamber Orchestra
- Concerto Grosso for Cello and Orchestra
Antonio Lysy, cello; UCLA Philharmonia/Neal Stulberg (yarlung records)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Wieslaw Ochman (Hermann), Stefka Evstatieva (Lisa), Penka Dilova (Countess), Ivan Konsulov (Count Tomsky), Yuri Mazurok (Prince Yeletsky), Stefania Toczyska (Pauline), Angel Petkov (Chekalinsky), Peter V Petrov (Surin), Mincho Popov (Chaplitsky), Mincho Popov (Major-domo) etc

Svetsolav Obretenov Chorus, Sofia Festival Orchestra, Emil Tchakarov.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part two of two this morning.

It's already very warm here - the expected peak temperature here today would probably remind the composer of his home town of Cádiz.

Although he had another twenty years to live Falla's completed works were very few after 1926's Harpsichord Concerto. From that year onwards he devoted most of his energies to painstakingly composing an epic opera/cantata/oratorio called _Atlántida_ (after a poem by Jacint Verdaguer), but fate would eventually intervene. Bouts of ill-health and the shattering impact of the Spanish Civil War slowed the assiduous Falla's progress even further. He emigrated to Argentina in 1939 but the completion of _Atlántida_ had still eluded him by the time of his death in 1946.

Despite _Atlántida_ preoccupying Falla for so long much of it remained in sketch form only, but composer Ernesto Halffter then spent fifteen years stitching together a performable version from the threads that Falla had left. It sounds an intriguing work, but the three available recordings are currently out of print.

_El retablo de maese Pedro_ [_Master Peter's Puppet Show_] - 'puppet-opera' in one act with prologue and epilogue [Libretto: Manuel de Falla, after an episode from _Don Quixote_ by Miguel de Cervantes (1919-23):










_Danza_ from Act II of the opera _La vida breve_ - arr. for piano (arr. ????):
_Fantasía Bética_ (1919):
_Homenaje de Claude Debussy_ for guitar - version for piano (1920):
Three dances from the ballet _El sombrero de tres picos_ - arr. for piano (arr. by 1921):
_Ritual Fire Dance_ from the ballet _El amor brujo_ - arr for piano (arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ [_Song of the Volga boatmen_] (1922):
_Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1935):










_Interludio y Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):
_El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] - ballet in two acts [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra, after the novel by Pedro Antonio de Alarcón] (1916-17 - rev. 1917-19):
_Homenaje de Claude Debussy_ for guitar (1920):
_Psyché_ song for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola and cello [Text: Georges Jean-Aubry] (1924):
_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_, or _The Bewitched Love_] - 'ballet pantomímico' in one act: revised version of the original _gitanera_ [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (orig. 1914-15 - rev. 1924):
Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello (c. 1923-26):

Plus Alicia De Larrocha's unmissable performance of _Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c. 1906-09):


----------



## Itullian

1 & 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven - Chopin - Liszt*

Beethoven piano sonata No.32
Chopin Ballade No.1 / Op.23 Mazurkas
Liszt piano concerto No.1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Never would have thought Solti to be a Haydn guy.
But these are very good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven no. 3 with the Wiener Philharmoniker. I usually don't listen to old recordings but I got dragged in. Slow mvt. now.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Italian & Scottish Symphonies

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## canouro

*Ravel - Bolero, La Valse, Rapsodie Espagnole / Debussy - Images*
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Eric Zeisl: Chamber Music
- Piano Trio Suite
- Second String Quartet
- "Arrowhead" Trio for Flute, Viola and Harp
The Brandeis-Bardin Ensemble; The Debussy Trio (harmonia mundi)


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major Op. 83 (1949). St.Petersburg String Quartet. I love the sound of this series, very lush, rich, full-bodied. And they certainly know what they're doing.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima.

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## millionrainbows

Rogerx said:


> Bellini: La Sonnambula
> 
> Joan Sutherland (soprano), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Fernando Corena (bass), Angelo Mercuriali (tenor), Nicola Monti (tenor), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
> Richard Bonynge
> 
> Recorded: 1962-09
> Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence.


Wow, Rogerx, she looks just like you! :lol:


----------



## canouro

*Alexander Alyabiev - Orchestral & Incidental Music*
Alexander Rudin, Musica Viva


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Ponchielli - Overture to "I Promessi Sposi" (Scimone/Musical Heritage)
Brahms - Violin Concerto (Milstein/Angel)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121778


*Josquin des Prés*

Missa Pange lingua
Missa La sol fa re mi

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1986, reissued 2001


----------



## Joe B

Esa-Pekka Salonen leading the New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra in works of Richard Strauss:










*Metamorphosen
Duet-Concerto for Clarinet & Bassoon with String Orchestra & Harp
Prelude to Capriccio*


----------



## Itullian

Brahms from Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos

Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

El sombrero de tres picos, London Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Garcia Navarro


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## canouro

*Felix Draeseke: Symphony No. 3, "Tragica" - Funeral March*
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers in music of England, Germany and France:










*Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St. Cecilia
Johannes Brahms - VIER LIEDER:*
Nun stehn die Rosen in Bluete
Die Berge sind spitz
Am Wildbach die Weiden
Und gehst du ueber den Kirchhof
An die Sterne
Ungewisses Licht
Zuversicht
Talismane
*R.L. Pearsall - Lay a garland*
*Frederick Delius - The splendour falls on castle walls*
*Maurice Ravel - Trio Chansons:*
Nicolette
Trois beaux oiseaux du Paradis
Ronde
*Claude Debussy - Trois chansons de Charles d'Orleans*
Dieu! qu'il la fait bon regarder
Quant j'ai ouy le tabourin
Yver, vous n'estes qu'un villain
*Francis Poulenc - Chansons francoises*
Margoton va t'a l'iau
La belle se sied au pied de la tour
Pilons l'orge
Clic, clac, dansez sabots
C'est la petit' fill' du prince
La belle si nous etions
Ah! mon beau laboureur
Les tisserands


----------



## robin4

*Via crucis *(Die 14 Stationen des Kreuzwegs) is a work for mixed choir, soloists and organ (also harmonium or piano) by Franz Liszt.

The work is devoted to the Stations of the Cross. It is one of the last works of Liszt.

Twelfth station: Jesus dies on the cross

_"Into thy hands I commend my spirit"

"It is achieved"_


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 6 in G major, Op. 110 (1960). Wow, the last two movements of this is very beautiful!


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quartets 1, 17, 20. Armida Quartet. Excellent ensemble work and tone from this group who give 3 engaging performances. I'm looking forward to their continuing Mozart albums. Recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner: Te Deum; Motets; Psalm 150*

Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, 
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## elgar's ghost

A rare dip into some Italian baroque concertos for most of today. I want these works to simply splash cool water over me and put a smile on my face - it's too darned hot to want to listen to anything overly deep or brow-furrowing!

_Concerti grossi_ nos.1-6 for two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos.1-12 for two violins, two violas, cello, strings and continuo op.5 (by 1707):










Concerto in G for strings and continuo [_alla rustica_] RV151:
Concerto in B-flat for oboe, violin, strings and continuo RV548:
Concerto in C for two violins "in tromba marina", two recorders, two trumpets, two mandolins, two chalumeaux, two theorboes, cello, strings and continuo [_con molti strumenti_] RV558:
Concerto in G for two violins, strings and continuo RV516:
Concerto in A-minor for oboe, strings and continuo RV461:
Concerto in G for two mandolins, strings and continuo RV532:
Concerto in A for strings and continuo RV159:
Concerto in E for violin, strings and continuo [_L'amoroso_] RV271:
Concerto in D-minor for bassoon, strings and continuo RV484:
Concerto in G for flute, strings and continuo RV436:
Concerto in D-minor for viola d'amore, lute, strings and continuo RV540:
Concerto in G for oboe, bassoon, strings and continuo RV545:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## Joe B

Some Howard Hanson:


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude Vivier*

Prologue Pour Un Marco Polo 22:03
Bouchara 12:09
Zipangu 13:56
Lonely Child

Schönberg Ensemble 
Asko Ensemble
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Merl

Not played this in ages. Lovely recording.


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Symphony No 88, Kuijken,










Underwhelming performance of an interesting work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tchaikovsky symphony no. 6 with Berlinerbollefyllharmonien and Kirill Petrenko. I always said the Berliners were my favorite orchestra, but now I think most of them sound awesome. I'm just a simple classical guitar guy who is concerned about sound. An orchestra is an ocean of sound that washes upon my ears and I like it


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121790


*Jean Sibelius*

Impromptu in B minor, Op. 5/5
Impromptu in E major, Op. 5/6
Kyllikki, Op. 41
Romance in D-flat major, Op. 24/9
Barcarola, Op. 24/10
The Shepherd, Op. 58/4
Valse Triste, Op. 44/1
Sonatina No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 67/1
Björken, Op. 75/4
Granen, Op. 75/5
Rondino, Op. 68/2
Elegiaco, Op. 76/10
6 Bagatelles, Op. 97 Nos. 5,4, and 2
5 Esquisses, Op. 114

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2017


----------



## Colin M

Nielsen Symphony no. 3 ("Sinfonia espansiva") P. Jarvi, Frankfurt Radio. Tilling (soprano) Nagy (baritone)

Nielsen in reverse today after a long hike in the North Carolina Mountains... I love this work and especially the wordless vocals in the slow and 'expansive' second movement...


----------



## canouro

*Bartok: Works for Violin and Piano*

Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in C major, Sz. 76, BB 85
Rhapsody for violin & piano No. 1, Sz. 86, BB 94a
Rhapsody for violin & piano No. 2, Sz. 89, BB 96a
Romanian Folk Dances for violin & piano (arranged by Zoltán Szekely from piano version), Sz. 56, BB 68

_Isabelle Faust, Florent Boffard_


----------



## Malx

A recent release via streaming:
Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Sofia Formina, LPO, Jurowski.

An interesting live performance - Jurowski has a slightly clinical approach in so much as all the orchestral strands are easily noticeable but he also manages to show a counter balancing softness in certain sections. It is a recording that kept my attention.
Definitely one to try again.


----------



## 13hm13

Martha Argerich/ Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1

Well, you were probably expecting to put on the famous DG from 1971 ...









... but that popular album suffers from the usual DG "tinny" sound quality.

So, why not try this 1980 Philips, which has better sound _and_ good performance ...


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor on solo flute

You may think that a one-note-at-a-time instrument could not play this piece convincingly, but this woman does. This is well worth a listen for flute and Bach fans.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin concertos 1 & 2
Sinfonia concertante


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suite No.5 in C minor, BWV 1011. The cellist is the great Anner Bylsma, who I've just heard has passed away today. Rest in peace to the master.


----------



## Malx

Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, Strings & Timpani - Simon Preston (Organ), Everett Firth (Timpani), Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
Poulenc, Concert champetre - Trevor Pinnock (Harpsichord), Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.

Both from the big box, the disc illustrated below has both works together along with the Gloria which is not on the disc from the box.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-Symphonies 1 and 7.

USSR Ministry of Culture S.O. conducted by Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## canouro

*Bach：Cantatas Vol.29 - BWV 2, 3, 38 & 135*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki








*Bach: Cantatas Vol.9 - BWV 24, 76 & 167 *
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## premont

hoodjem said:


> I have the earlier EMI set, and have compared it to the later DG box.
> 
> My opinion is that the EMI set is more interesting, creative, and idiosyncratic. The later set is fine, but less distinctive, less imaginative, and perhaps more standard and prosaic.


Very well put.

Any thoughts about how these two Beethoven/Barenboim cycles (the youthful for EMI and the DG) compare to his later third cycle (live - also for EMI)?


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Various works of Maurice Ravel - fifth and final instalment for this late afternoon.
> 
> Violin Sonata (1923-27):


I covet that set!


----------



## Joe B

Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum in music of Holy Week and Easter at the Cathedral of Benevento:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, I'm not death yet... :lol: it's better to laugh than to cry, my I-phone doesn't work it's my second in 2 weeks arggg!!! F word, for christ sake, mother of lord, I'm in the red flaming red $$$, next time I get money, I gonna get looted all of it almost, I guess I will be lucky If I can survive financially the next month  but I'm a guy that preffered to see a glass half full than half empty, ya know?

*On with the show tonight I'm listening to the vinyl of le petit ensemble vocal de George Little all of them Gesualdo| Azzaiolo split LP on vox (neato), Monteverdi of same ensemble and the great Dufay motet's.
*
Wish me luck tomorrow I'm going to the apple store to fix this bug of the heaten, even a qualified technician could not fix. That about it for tonight 2 weeks of crap NO no internet, no home phone no I-phone, no nothing, I'm overwhelmed and fed up christ, so I will got to bed sooner or later sleep-wake up 4-5 hours wake up in the middle of the night, start cycling like I do each morning 2km, I have an appointment at 12h at the Apple store, take care kind folks of T.C headquarters.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR TEMPERAMENTS
*William Byrd - Alfonso Ferrabosco I - Robert Parsons - Thomas Tallis*
Phantasm - viol ensemble
_
Avie_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121810


Luciano Pavarotti

Music from the Motion Picture

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18 for Piano and Orchestra

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale in choral works by Rene Clausen:


















*2013 GRAMMY Award winner: Best Choral Performance & Best Engineered Album (Classical)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8 in C minor Op. 110. My favorite of all.


----------



## Joe B

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8 in C minor Op. 110. My favorite of all.
> 
> View attachment 121811


Not only is it my favorite Shostakovich quartet, but I think it may be my favorite string quartet of any composer. The Kronos Quartet's performance on "Black Angels" is the best I've heard.....worth checking out(?)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano).


----------



## SONNET CLV

Worth a hearing every now and then … like this evening, again.









Elliot Goldenthal (b.1954)
Symphony in G# Minor (2014)
1. Movement I: Moderato con Moto
2. Movement II: Rondo Agitato

My LP copy is number 296 of 300 pressings. Fortunately I got the disc before it was sold out. It came with a Free Download Code, but I prefer to spin the disc on my VPI Scoutmaster. The sound is … how do you say? … awesome!


----------



## Rogerx

The Other Mozart

Barbara Bonney

Mozart, F X: Acht Deutsche Lieder (1810)
Mozart, F X: An die Bäche (Haim)
Mozart, F X: An Emma (Weit in nebelgraue Ferne) Op. 24 (Schiller) (1820)
Mozart, F X: An Sie (M. Salomon)
Mozart, F X: Aus dem Französischen des J. J. Rousseau
Mozart, F X: Die Entzückung (Hölty)
Mozart, F X: Drei Deutsche Lieder Op. 27 (1820)
Mozart, F X: Erinnerung (after Byron) (1829)
Mozart, F X: Le Baiser
Mozart, F X: Romanze (In der Väter Hallen ruht) Op. 12 (Stollberg) 1808
Mozart, F X: Sechs Lieder (1809?)
Mozart, F X: Seufzer (Hölty)
Mozart, F X: Ständchen (Körner) (1820?)


----------



## haydnguy

*R. Strauss*

Sonata for Cello and Piano
Songs Op. 10 and Op.32

Daniel Muller-Schott, cello
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

2019

:clap:


----------



## Biwa

Antonín Dvorak:

Symphony No. 9
Silent Woods
Rondo for cello & orchestra
Slavonic Dances Op. 46 Nos. 5, 6 & 8

Miklós Perényi (cello)
Concerto Budapest
András Keller (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian baroque concertos part two of two: part one was a refreshing listen amongst yesterday's oppressive heat and I'm in the mood to finish the below sets off throughout today.

_Concerti grossi_ nos.7-12 for two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos.1-12 for violin (1, 4, 7, 10), oboe (3, 6, 9, 12) or two oboes (2, 5, 8, 11), strings and continuo op.7 (by 1715):










_Concerti grossi_ nos. 1-12 for various string configurations [_L'Estro Armonico_] op.3:
Concertos nos.1-6 for flute, strings and continuo op.10:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baron Scarpia said:


> I covet that set!


As did I for a long time! I eventually struck lucky with a reasonably priced used copy. Deserves a reissue, don't you think?


----------



## haydnguy

A bit of an odd pairing here but executed well. (2018)

If you don't know the Korngold Violin Concerto, here is a link to Hilary Hahn performing it to give you an idea.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano).


----------



## haydnguy

*Guillaume Lekeu *(1870-1894)

2019 (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Jacck

I have been listening to a lot of Scriabin. I listened to all his symphonies, and I listened to all of his piano sonatas (Ashkenazy) several times and I also listened to the Scriabin/Nemtin Mysterium (Ashkenazy) several times. I do not know what what was composed by Scriabin and what by Nemtin, but it is a fantastic composition, that gets only better with repeated listening. I found a new version from 2018


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anne-Sofie Mutter playing Dvaorak Romance with the Berliners/Honeck. Very beautiful and romantic piece of music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## millionrainbows

Joe B said:


> Not only is it my favorite Shostakovich quartet, but I think it may be my favorite string quartet of any composer. The Kronos Quartet's performance on "Black Angels" is the best I've heard.....worth checking out(?)


Thanks, Joe B! I've got the Kronos & will pull it out for a listen. I forgot about it.

Now, it's this set which arrived yesterday, a recommendation of Mandryka's, as I recall. In fabulous mono sound, these guys seem to know exactly what they're doing. Right now, String Quartet no. 16 in F major, Op. 135. Nice, crisp, fleet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel - Debussy*

String quartets


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.97 "Rhenish". Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic. This must be Schumann's best symphony. A great performance for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## deprofundis

Ah... dears kind folks, & Sir Taggart senior moderator, I just finnish my morning training took a cool shower, done cycling 2km, my morning training routine, I feel great.

Im listening to the marveleous offering of Alpha Classical:
*Leonardo Da Vinci- La musique secrète -Doulce Mémoire conducted by Denis Raisin Dadre,* this is hudge , this is hudge!!! wow and at this price , this bok+cd there giving it away, dont miss out on this one!!!!

Have a Nice day folks at home from east to west (Japan to America) salute :tiphat:


----------



## canouro

*Julia Lezhneva, Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico ‎- Alleluia*

Antonio Vivaldi - In Furore Iustissimae Irae, RV 626
George Frideric Handel - Saeviat Tellus Inter Rigores, HWV 240
Nicola Porpora - In Caelo Stelle Clare
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Exsultate, Jubilate, K165


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Apothéose & Fantasies on French Operas

Mark Viner (piano).


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6. 1-6. Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. Bernard Forck. Fabulous period instrument performances and a great recording. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/ Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Vasks

_today's turntable tunes_

*Ibert - Ouverture de fete (Martinon/EMI)
Honegger - Clarinet Sonatina (Drucker/Odyssey)
Poulenc - Organ Concerto (Durufle/Time-Life)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MatthewWeflen

A truly exceptional remastering of these very fine recordings. If you've been disappointed with hi-res before, this should impress you - there is an immediately obvious upgrade over the prior CDs.


----------



## robin4

*The Glagolitic Mass *(Slavonic Mass) is a composition for soloists (soprano, contralto, tenor, bass), double chorus, organ and orchestra by Leoš Janáček.

_III. SLAVA (GLORIA)

For only you are holy,
only you are Lord,
only you are most high,
Jesus Christ,
with the Holy Spirit
in the glory of the Father.

Amen, amen. _


----------



## haydnguy

Lovin' Schoenberg

The Complete String Quartets (1999)

New Vienna String Quartet
Evelyn Lear, conductor

String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
String Quartet No. 2 Op. 10
String Quartet No. 3, Op 30
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

*Années de Pèlerinage* Switzerland

Lazar Berman piano


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> *Années de Pèlerinage* Switzerland
> 
> Lazar Berman piano


That was my first exposure to the works, and I still think of it fondly.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Lovin' Schoenberg
> 
> The Complete String Quartets (1999)
> 
> New Vienna String Quartet
> Evelyn Lear, conductor
> 
> String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
> String Quartet No. 2 Op. 10
> String Quartet No. 3, Op 30
> String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37


Excellent, isn't it? I've been thinking about his first string quartet all day. I'm going to have to listen to the New Vienna recording of it after work.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Excellent, isn't it? I've been thinking about his first string quartet all day. I'm going to have to listen to the New Vienna recording of it after work.


Oh yea, it's great. I was just thinking I might dive into some Berg. I haven't listen to him in awhile. I've got a boxed-set of his works so I've pretty much got all his output.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> That was my first exposure to the works, and I still think of it fondly.


It is indeed a fine set,I'm not familiar with other performers except the incomplete Brendel and Bolet


----------



## Guest

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 121833
> 
> 
> A truly exceptional remastering of these very fine recordings. If you've been disappointed with hi-res before, this should impress you - there is an immediately obvious upgrade over the prior CDs.


Which CDs do you mean by "prior CDs"?


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Baron Scarpia said:


> Which CDs do you mean by "prior CDs"?



















Recorded 1977-1979 (except for Slavonic MArch and Capriccio italien, which were earlier 70s)


----------



## Guest

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 121834
> 
> 
> View attachment 121835
> 
> 
> Recorded 1977-1979 (except for Slavonic MArch and Capriccio italien, which were earlier 70s)


Interesting. I have them in the Karajan 70 box, which is more recent than the double releases, and which contains some remastered material. Some fine print reading would be needed to determine if the Tchaikovsky in the box was redone. The temptation is weak here because I'm not the biggest Tchaikovsky fanatic, and I tend to prefer Karajan's older recordings of those works.


----------



## Dimace

deprofundis said:


> Hello, I'm not death yet... :lol: it's better to laugh than to cry, my I-phone doesn't work it's my second in 2 weeks arggg!!! F word, for christ sake, mother of lord, I'm in the red flaming red $$$, next time I get money, I gonna get looted all of it almost, I guess I will be lucky If I can survive financially the next month  but I'm a guy that preffered to see a glass half full than half empty, ya know?
> 
> *On with the show tonight I'm listening to the vinyl of le petit ensemble vocal de George Little all of them Gesualdo| Azzaiolo split LP on vox (neato), Monteverdi of same ensemble and the great Dufay motet's.
> *
> Wish me luck tomorrow I'm going to the apple store to fix this bug of the heaten, even a qualified technician could not fix. That about it for tonight 2 weeks of crap NO no internet, no home phone no I-phone, no nothing, I'm overwhelmed and fed up christ, so I will got to bed sooner or later sleep-wake up 4-5 hours wake up in the middle of the night, start cycling like I do each morning 2km, I have an appointment at 12h at the Apple store, take care kind folks of T.C headquarters.


Good luck, my friend and next time buy a FFFin Android to make your job like me. :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
Fantasia on Greensleeves - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - The Lark Ascending - Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 - In the Fen Country - Five
Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Hagai Shaha - violin
Barry Wordsworth - conductor
_
Argo_


----------



## millionrainbows

Igor Lebedev: Sonata No. 23 in F minor Op. 57 (Appassionata).Some of Beethoven's "mechanics" sound dated to me, like his tremolos, but I am well aware of the age of the music I'm listening to.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Baron Scarpia said:


> Interesting. I have them in the Karajan 70 box, which is more recent than the double releases, and which contains some remastered material. Some fine print reading would be needed to determine if the Tchaikovsky in the box was redone. The temptation is weak here because I'm not the biggest Tchaikovsky fanatic, and I tend to prefer Karajan's older recordings of those works.


If you have the CDs, you're fine. I am a stickler for sound quality. The difference is noticeable (e.g. clearer brass climaxes, clearer small details like string plucks and percussion), but it depends on your ears and your equipment.

I envy your 70s box! The price has been prohibitive.


----------



## Merl

I think me and Itullian are on a Schumann fest. This set cost me less than £1, courtesy of a local charity shop.


----------



## Guest

MatthewWeflen said:


> If you have the CDs, you're fine. I am a stickler for sound quality. The difference is noticeable (e.g. clearer brass climaxes, clearer small details like string plucks and percussion), but it depends on your ears and your equipment.
> 
> I envy your 70s box! The price has been prohibitive.


If they offered it as a download, it might be a different story. I am transitioning away from optical media and the blu-ray can't be ripped, as far as I know.

I got the DG Karajan decade boxes as they came out, trying to get the best new-release discount (which turned out to be importcds.com) I've enjoyed them, because the things Karajan was supposedly not good at often turned out to be nice surprises. It also made life simpler, since I could get rid of my scattershot collection of Karajan releases from various decades.


----------



## Malx

A very fine disc from a young Sergey Khatchatryan (17) featuring:
Brahms, Sonata for Violin and Piano No 3.
J S Bach, Chaconne from Partita No 2 BWV 1004.
Ravel, Tzigane.
Chausson, Poeme.
Waxman, Carmen Fantasie.

He is ably accompanied by either his sister Lusine or his father Vladimir.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Baron Scarpia said:


> If they offered it as a download, it might be a different story. I am transitioning away from optical media and the blu-ray can't be ripped, as far as I know.
> 
> I got the DG Karajan decade boxes as they came out, trying to get the best new-release discount (which turned out to be importcds.com) I've enjoyed them, because the things Karajan was supposedly not good at often turned out to be nice surprises. It also made life simpler, since I could get rid of my scattershot collection of Karajan releases from various decades.


I ripped it from Blu-Ray. But it isn't simple. You need a BD drive for your PC (whether internal or external) and two pieces of software to do it (Make MKV and DVD Audio Extractor). It's worth it for me because my primary listening device is my hi-res music player with wireless NC headphones.


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 2


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Symphony No. 1. Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken, Michael Gielen. Solid performance and well recorded.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121841


*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere
- Miserere with additional embellishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
- Stabat mater
- Missa Papae Marcelli
- Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics








The second CD from this 5 CD set. This features:-
- Berlioz: Les Nuites d'ete
- Ravel: Sheherezade
- Chausson: Poeme de l'amour et de la mer

I think Janet Baker is exceptional in this repertoire. Her voice has a hushed yet ecstatic melancholy quality that particularly suits French art song.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - LSO, James Levine.
The young Levine doesn't hang around in the first movement but settles down to a steadier pace, the second movement is a little lacking in something I'm not sure what - but what I do like about this performance is the fact that individual instruments and sections are discernible without being spotlit to the point that they detract from the overall feel.


----------



## Guest

Henze, Symphony No 2, Janowski










Impressive. Previously I listened to the composers own recording on DG. That was more intense, this more sumptuous. Both were satisfying.

Periodically I put on the 7th symphony in the background to see if my mind will grab on to something. Still nothing. 

There must be something to it since so many recordings have been made.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Sonatas D557, D566, D568 - Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## Rambler

B*erlioz: Les Nuits D'ete & Cleopatre*Kiri Te Kanawa (Les Nuits D'ete) and Jessye Norman (Cleopatre) with the Orchestre de Paris conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DG








After just listening to Janet Baker in Les Nuits D'Ete, I'm now listening to Kiri Te Kanawa in the same piece. Now Kiri's version is fine, but just not quite as special as the Janet Baker version (to my ear).


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the CSO.

Schmidt's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Love this set.


Have you heard the Derzhavina set? I'm torn between the two.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra and the Lindsay Quartet playing music of Arthur Bliss:










*Checkmate Suite
Quintet for Clarinet and Strings
Hymn to Apollo*


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: String Quartet No.1 in D minor, op.7. New Vienna String Quartet.


----------



## Rambler

*Balakirev and the Russian Folksong* on Toccatta Classics








This disc includes
- Grand Fantasia on Russian Folksongs for piano and orchestra Op. 4
- 30 Songs of the Russian People arranged for piano 4 hands. Before each piano arrangement have solo vocal renditions of the actual folksong the arrangement is based on.

I partly purchased this disc as my extensive CD collection was missing any disc devoted to this Russian nationalist.

I find the Grand Fantasia somewhat conventional and lacklustre. The 30 Folksong arrangements for piano 4 hands are however much more interesting, especially as presented here with the original folksong included.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Serenade, op.24. Hans Rosbaud, members of the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg. This is not one of my favorite Schoenberg works, but the performance is exquisite. Infinitely better, dated sound and all, than the Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain on Sony/CBS that I'd heard before.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 No 3 'Razumozsky' & Op 74 'Harp' - Hungarian Quartet.
1950's recordings they may be but as good as any I have heard - if sound quality isn't critical to you these are must hear performances.









Sticking with historic Quartet recordings:
Haydn, String Quartet Op 76 No 4 'Sunrise' - Pro Arte Quartet.
The 1930's sound has been successfully remastered but may not be to all tastes - but the quaity of the playing shines through.


----------



## starthrower

Pittsburgh Symphony/Maazel


----------



## Guest

Reger, Romantic Suite










Very plush.


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Richard Hickox leading The Sinfonia Chorus and the Northern Sinfonia in music of Arthur Bliss:










*Music for Strings
Pastoral 'Lie Strewn the White Flocks'*


----------



## Biwa

Steve Reich:

Music for 18 Musicians

Grand Valley State University
New Music Ensemble


----------



## haydnguy

*Saint-Saens*

Symphonies No. 1 and No. 2

Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eliahu Inbal, conductor

2005

--> There is really nothing about this CD to recommend it. The playing is good but I was reading that these symphonies are minor in Saint-Saens repertoire so unless you are a Saint-Saens junky it is probably money best spent elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

John Field - 16 Piano Pieces

Míceál O'Rourke (piano).


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: Piano Quartets

The Brahms Project:
Enrique Bagaría (piano)
Josep Colomé (violin)
Joaquín Riquelme (viola)
David Apellániz (cello)


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Flute Concertos, Op. 10 

James Galway 
New Irish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

*Berg*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Only listening to the Berg here. My copy was made in Japan and give the names of the pieces in Japanese and German. No English. I surmised what the German was and give a description of each of the two pieces from Wikipedia.

1. *3 Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6*



> Alban Berg composed his Three Pieces for Orchestra (German - Drei Orchesterstücke), Op. 6, between 1913 and 1915.[1] They are dedicated "to my teacher and friend Arnold Schoenberg in immeasurable gratitude and love". A revised version of the score was published in 1929 by Universal Edition.[2


2) *Lyric Suite*



> The Lyric Suite is a six-movement work for string quartet written by Alban Berg between 1925 and 1926 using methods derived from Arnold Schoenberg's twelve-tone technique. Though publicly dedicated to Alexander von Zemlinsky (from whose Lyric Symphony it quotes), the work has been shown to possess a "secret dedication" and to outline a "secret programme" Perle 1977a,[page needed].
> 
> Berg arranged three of the "pieces" (movements) for string orchestra in 1928.


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: Cello Concertos 1 & 2

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Eiji Oue, Adrian Prabava.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count) etc

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Merl

Not played this in a while so.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Psalm 100 by Max Reger for the first time ever.


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":










edit: An excellent way to start out the day.


----------



## sonance

James MacMillan: Northern Skies
(Cello Sonatas 1 and 2; Kiss on Wood; Northern Skies)
Henri Demarquette, cello; Graham Scott, piano (deux-elles)


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concertos & Aubade

Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tchaikovsky symph. no. 5 with Chicago symphony orch/Solti.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
> 
> Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count) etc
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


How is it? I don't have a good Le Nozze di Figaro in my library. I've never heard the whole thing.

Current listening:










Witold Lutoslawski: String Quartet. LaSalle Quartet. This is a great recording from the ensemble that premiered the piece presumably not long before this recording was made. Fascinating music. I listened to Lutoslawski's first symphony recently and also enjoyed it. Going to pick up a Naxos disc I saw with it and a few other works of his, perhaps later today.

Hey, can anyone tell me how to type one of those Polish L's with the line through them on a Macbook? I am a stickler for spelling foreign names correctly... if anyone can tell me how to pronounce this man's name that would also be appreciated. I have been saying "lu-toe-swaf-ski"


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various choral works this afternoon. Both sets include satisfying accounts of _The Hymn of Jesus_ but I'm opting for the recording by Charles Groves.

_Winter and the Birds_ for unaccompanied female choir without H no. or op. no. [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894):
_The Autumn Is Old_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H1 without op. no. [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H4 without op. no. [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_Soft and Gently through My Soul_ for unaccompanied female choir from _Three Short Part-Songs_ H13 op.4 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 op.9b (1900):
_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111 op.30 [Text: Gustav Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion H121 without op. no. [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H128 op.34 no.1 [Text: anon. poem from Cornwall] (1916):
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra H144 op.38 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919):
_The Evening-Watch: Dialogue between Body and Soul_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H159 op.43 no.1 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924):
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra H163 op.44 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1924):
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H177 op.51 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930):

Artists for the below recording:

Della Jones (mezzo), Patricia Rozario (soprano), The Finzi Singers, Paul Spicer (dir.), London SO and Chorus/City of London Sinfonia/Joyful Company of Singers/Richard Hickox










_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choirs, female semi-chorus and orchestra H140 op.37 [Text: from _The Apocryphal Acts of St. John_] (1917):
_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H155 op.41 [Text: John Keats] (1923-24):


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> How is it? I don't have a good Le Nozze di Figaro in my library. I've never heard the whole thing.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> "


Together with the famous Bohm recording they are on the top of my list.
Te Kanawa does some wonderful things, Popp never disappoints , von Stade is outstanding, but the soloist in Bohm are great as well. So explore both.


----------



## Joe B

Just came back to this: Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in a performance of Howard Hanson's "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky":


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliani: Guitar Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Pepe Romero (guitar)

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading the Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121861


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

2007


----------



## robin4




----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in C Major, Op.1, No.5, BuxWV 256

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.3 in G major, BWV 1048. Trevor Pinnock, English Concert.


----------



## Vasks

_More vinyl_

*Handel - Overture to "Esther" (Leppard/Philips)
Telemann - Concerto for 3 Trumpets, 2 Oboes, Strings & Timpani
Froberger - Tombeau fait a Paris sur la mort de Monsieur Blancrocher (Kipnis/Angel)
J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #6 (Richter/Archiv)*


----------



## sonance

Dag Wirén
(Sinfonietta; Cello Concerto; Romantic Suite; Symphony no. 3)
Mats Lidström, cello; Sami Sinfonietta/Stefan Solyom (musica sveciae)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel: Chamber Works

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano).


----------



## Malx

This weeks Saturday symphony selection:
Walter Piston, Symphony No 2 - Boston SO, MTT.


----------



## sonance

flamencosketches said:


> [...]
> 
> Witold Lutoslawski: String Quartet. [...]
> 
> Hey, can anyone tell me how to type one of those Polish L's with the line through them on a Macbook? I am a stickler for spelling foreign names correctly... if anyone can tell me how to pronounce this man's name that would also be appreciated. I have been saying "lu-toe-swaf-ski"


flamencosketches - I don't know the Apple system, but I guess you'll find some help online by googling "macbook insert symbols".

As for pronunciation of foreign names: Your pronunciation seems to be correct. There's a website which offers the pronunciation by two native speakers (male and female) from Poland:

https://forvo.com/word/witold_lutosławski/

I think "forvo.com" to be a very helpful site. Some years ago I was really surprised to listen to the correct pronunciation of Kodaly ...


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in Rihards Dubra's "Mass of the Assumption":









*Introitus
Confiteor
Kyrie
Gloria
Graduale
Alleluia
Credo
Offertorium
Sanctus Et Benedictus
Pater Noster
Agnus Dei
Communio
Deo Gratias*


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Sanderling/Staatskapelle Dresden. A near perfect performance for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

The 6th can sound plodding in its first movement, but Ms. Young gives this a nice sense of flow.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Béla Bartók Sting quartet # 1 in A minor, Op. 7 & String quartet # 2 in A minor, Op. 17










Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.94 in G Major

Sir Colin Davis directing the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2; Creatures of Prometheus Overture 

Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## D Smith

Piston: Symphony No. 2. Michael Tilson Thomas/Boston. For Saturday Symphony. A very attractive work, performed beautifully by MTT and Boston. I also listened to Ives: Three Places in New England again. This remains the reference performance for me of that fun and engaging work. Recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven symphony no. 3 with Beethoven Orchester Bonn/Stefan Blunier.


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra · Paavo Berglund ‎ 
EMI ‎- CFP 40330, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, UK.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Schuman Symphony # 7










Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony


----------



## Malx

The first time I have listened to a recording of A Midsummer Night's Dream with narrator - at first I thought it a distraction but as things progressed I warmed to it and ended up believing it added to the experience.
The excellent playing helped enormously as well - all in all a very fine recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Brahms Symphony No 2 streamed.


----------



## D Smith

Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites. Denise Duval, Regine Crispin, Pierre Dervaux, Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Paris & Paul Finel. This weekend's opera; a classic recording and for good reason.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 4:










*Josef Holbrooke: Pantomime Suite* - Michael Laus leading the Malta Philharmonic Orchestra
*Josef Holbrooke: Variations on "The Girl I left Behind Me"* - Marius Stravinsky leading the Karelia State Philharmonic Orchestra
*Maurice Blower: Symphony in C* - Marius Stravinsky leading the Karelia State Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

sonance said:


> flamencosketches - I don't know the Apple system, but I guess you'll find some help online by googling "macbook insert symbols".
> 
> As for pronunciation of foreign names: Your pronunciation seems to be correct. There's a website which offers the pronunciation by two native speakers (male and female) from Poland:
> 
> https://forvo.com/word/witold_lutosławski/
> 
> I think "forvo.com" to be a very helpful site. Some years ago I was really surprised to listen to the correct pronunciation of Kodaly ...


Interesting, silent L's...

Thanks for the tips. I'm sure I'll find help on this site for various names. György Kurtág is a new find that I have no idea how to pronounce  Just picked up a CD of his song cycles... used, very overpriced, but I've been meaning to explore his work for some time now.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the streaming for a while:

Marc-Andre Dalbavie, La source d'un regard - Seattle Symphony, Ludovic Morlot.
Oboe Concerto - Mary Lynch (oboe), Seattle Symphony, Ludovic Morlot.

This was only released yesterday and is available from Seattle Symphonies own service 'Seattle Symphony Media' I'm not sure if it will be released as a disc.
I enjoyed it so much I have emailed them for further information - if a disc isn't available then a download is from Presto.









Edit: it appears there is a disc available through amazon but import taxes are to be paid as it is coming in from the US.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Serenade, Op. 25; Flute Sonata in B flat major; Serenade, Op. 8 (arr. Boehm) 

James Galway
Philip Moll
Joseph Swensen
Paul Neubauer


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi - Du Prez - Mainerio - Anonymous - Ortiz - Le Jeune - Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts, shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ, harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle, baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute, gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello
_
Decca_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*

This is a lovely performance, obviously well thought out. The horns are prominent, which I like, because I'm a fan of horns. I don't know if this is a Giulini idiosyncrasy or if it's a result of them using the Mahler orchestration.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7, "Lied der Nacht". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. I've largely been taking a break from Mahler for a few weeks (after a few months long binge), and I'm easing back into his works. I'm going to keep it to only the works that I'm still largely unfamiliar with: symphonies 3, 7, 8, and 9, as well as the Kindertotenlieder and Das Klagende Lied. (I don't have a recording of the latter, but I'm contemplating going for the Boulez.) I also picked up the Boulez/Vienna Mahler 5th today for cheap and I can't wait to hear it, so I'll make an exception for the 5th symphony.

Anyway, the music is fascinating. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Joe B

Sabino Manzo leading Vox Poetica Ensemble and Nova Alto in music honoring Mary from the Renaissance to the Baroque:


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Applicato, BWV 994; Chorale: Joy & Peace, BWV 512; various dances, BWV Anh.; Invention in C major, BWV 772. Rosalyn Tureck. I picked up this Sony "Essential Classics" twofer for the Charles Rosen Art of Fugue, but discovering Ms. Tureck on the other disc is a lovely surprise. She is a great pianist in a style of Bach playing that is not really around anymore, I think. Apparently, she was a major influence on Glenn Gould, and I can certainly hear it. I'll be seeking out more of her recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121896


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Songs

Stephan Genz, baritone
Roger Vignoles, piano

1999


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121896
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Songs
> 
> Stephan Genz, baritone
> Roger Vignoles, piano
> 
> 1999


What did you think? I'd love to hear more of Beethoven's Lieder, and I've never been let down by a Hyperion release...


----------



## Joe B

I listened to 2 of the 3 pieces on this disc this morning. Time to finish the CD with Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Lumsden leading the Winchester Cathedral Choir in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quartets Nos 1 & 2

Miguel Da Silva (viola)

Busch Trio.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Listening to tonight:

Liszt, Faust Symphony (Solti)










Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique (Barenboim)










Besides Bernstein's 63 & 68, can anyone recommend better a better recording of Symphonie Fantastique?


----------



## Rogerx

Hol: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Bayreuther Festspiele | Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass).

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Interesting, silent L's...
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm sure I'll find help on this site for various names. György Kurtág is a new find that I have no idea how to pronounce  Just picked up a CD of his song cycles... used, very overpriced, but I've been meaning to explore his work for some time now.


Not long ago I asked my computer how to pronounce Wozzek. Among the links it returned was a Youtube clip that repeated the pronunciation over and over.


----------



## haydnguy

*Faure* (1885-1924)

Cello Sonatas 1 and 2


----------



## Malx

AeolianStrains said:


> Listening to tonight:
> 
> Liszt, Faust Symphony (Solti)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique (Barenboim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Bernstein's 63 & 68, can anyone recommend better a better recording of Symphonie Fantastique?


You could try this one, which is a recording I return to frequently.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Orchestral Works

With the the highlight being: Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123

Shura Cherkassky (piano)

Recorded: 1961-02-16
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Malx

Rostropovich in some unfamiliar (to me) pieces:

Darius Mihaud, Cello Concerto No 1 & Alun Hoddinott, Noctis Equi Op 132 - LSO, Kent Nagano.
Penderecki, Cello Concerto No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Penderecki.

From this box:


----------



## sonance

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto no. 1; Cello Sonata
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano; BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Pascal Rophé (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Didn't hear this before. Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor/String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto / Serenade in E flat major for Winds, Op. 7/ Sonatina No. 2 (Symphony) in E flat major for 16 wind instruments, AV 143 'Fröhliche Werkstatt'

Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## sonance

(first listen)

Rubbra: String Quartets nos. 1, 3 and 4
Maggini Quartet (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*György Kurtág*

CD 3

Songs of Despair ans sorrow Op.18
Four Poems by Anna Akhematova Op.41
Colinda Balada Op.46
Brefs Messages Op.47


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi: Pianto Della Madonna - Motetti A Voce Sola*
Maria Cristina Kiehr, Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various orchestral works today. Apologies for the tiny third image - unable to enlarge.

_A Somerset Rhapsody_ H87 op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ H107 op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 op.19 no.2 (1911):
_A Fugal Overture_ H151 op.40 no.2 (1922):
_Egdon Heath: A Homage to Thomas Hardy_ H172 op.47 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ for military band - rev. for orchestra H178 op.52 (1930 - rev. 1931):










_The Planets_ for large orchestra, with finale for two offstage three-part female choirs H125 op.32 (1914-16):










_St. Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra H118 op.29 no.2 (1912-13):
Ballet music from the opera _The Perfect Fool_ H150 op.39 (1918-22):
_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra H152 op.40 no.2 (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra H190 without op. no. (1933):


----------



## Duncan

Simultaneously both on and off topic - a book recommendation of particular relevance to those who post consistently upon this thread and who take their responsibilities as reviewers seriously. Full Disclosure: it will alter your perception of the conductor as both "artist" and "musician" and thus you may inadvertently find yourself praising previously loathed conductors... consider yourselves warned.









A really first-rate review in the Wall Street Journal -

https://www.wsj.com/articles/review-the-allure-of-maestros-and-their-music-1513978139

- MacKenzie


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album -






"Sandrine Piau's first recital for the ALPHA Label, with Susan Manoff (Chimères - Alpha 397), proved an enormous hit (Diapason d'Or of the year, Choc of the year, and Gramophone Editor's Choice). Her new project is a recital with orchestra celebrating French song of the period when it moved from the private salon to the concert hall. Planned in partnership with the Palazzetto Bru Zane, this programme evokes anticipation, desire, pleasure, memory, in short all the vagaries of love experienced by a romantic heroine… To verses of the poets Hugo, Lamartine, Gautier, and Verlaine, Sandrine Piau has selected song settings by Saint-Saëns (L'attente, Papillons), Massenet (Extase, Aimons-nous), and Vierne, as well as by the rarely-heard Dubois, Guilmant, and Bordes…
Julien Chauvin and his period instrument ensemble combine these songs with orchestral pieces (the Pavane de la belle au bois dormant from Ravel's Mother Goose Suite, and Debussy's Danse profane for harp and orchestra).
The disc also presents excerpts from Nuits d'Été by Berlioz, and ends with the famous classic Plaisir d'amour by Martini."


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic. This is a phenomenal performance and I'd recommend it to any Mahler fanatic (or Boulez fanatic; I am both, but am just getting to know Boulez's recordings of Mahler).


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in choral works of Edmund Rubbra:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Oboe Quartet etc.

Bart Schneemann (oboe) & Paolo Giacometti (piano)

Rombouts Quartet.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Enigma Variations
Pomp & Circumstance
Marches 1-5
Serenade

CD4


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Just the first movement so far, unsure if I will continue to the following movements. This movement on its own would have made a hell of a symphonic poem, I think. Is it ever performed by itself? It's rare that I'm ever feeling up to hearing more after the end of this movement, and when I am, I seldom make it past the second or third. It's just such a massive symphony.


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## canouro

*Schütz ‎- Madrigaux Italiens*
Concerto Vocale, Konrad Junghanel, René Jacobs


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> 3 & 4


I saw this cycle in a used record store yesterday and passed it up. Regretting it now, I have to keep telling myself that it was overpriced ($18 I think, used copy) and not worth it. Let me vicariously enjoy it through you, what do you think?


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



> You come away from the recording of these two complete suites with great respect for the young Frenchman's musicality and technical facility, and even greater respect for Rameau's imagination and harmonic invention, which is exactly as it should be.


----------



## Jacck

*Wagner - Parsifal *
Knappertsbusch


----------



## Vasks

_All Alfred_

*Schnittke - Pianissimo (Jarvi/BIS)
Schnittke - Piano Quintet (I. Schnittke +/Naxos)
Schnittke - Symphony #7 (Polyansky/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott cello
WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> What did you think? I'd love to hear more of Beethoven's Lieder, and I've never been let down by a Hyperion release...


I like the album a lot. Genz has a very pleasant singing voice which seems perfectly suited to these songs. The recording quality is excellent, and the booklet contains English translations of the songs. Recommend!


----------



## RockyIII

Mollie John said:


> Simultaneously both on and off topic - a book recommendation of particular relevance to those who post consistently upon this thread and who take their responsibilities as reviewers seriously. Full Disclosure: it will alter your perception of the conductor as both "artist" and "musician" and thus you may inadvertently find yourself praising previously loathed conductors... consider yourselves warned.
> 
> View attachment 121907
> 
> 
> A really first-rate review in the Wall Street Journal -
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/review-the-allure-of-maestros-and-their-music-1513978139
> 
> - MacKenzie


Thanks. Sounds interesting. I'm putting it on my Kindle list.


----------



## canouro

*Lo Sposalizio: The Wedding of Venice to the Sea*
The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## ECraigR

Henri Dutilleux, chamber music with piano.

The guy wrote some very interesting chamber music. This is my first listen and I doubt it will be my last.


----------



## haydnguy

Remembering Vivaldi who died this date in 1741.


----------



## flamencosketches

Olivier Messiaen: Apparition de l'Église Éternelle. Olivier Latry, playing the organ of the Notre Dame Cathedrale, if I'm not mistaken... so heavy... I feel like I'm listening to Black Sabbath or Electric Wizard... Monsieur Latry's playing is great, and this organ sounds just phenomenal. A friend shared with me a rip of the first few discs of this collection, but I think I want to get the whole set... still have yet to hear other interpreters of Messiaen's organ works though, and will do so before making the investment. As I've surely mentioned before, I'm totally new to appreciating organ music.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmonkier in a performance of Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Duncan

Link to complete album -






"Handel's Queens features some of the most exquisite pieces of music written by G.F. Handel and his contemporaries for the two finest singers of the eighteenth century, Faustina Bordoni and Francesca Cuzzoni. Often wrongfully framed as rivals, these dazzling new recordings with Mary Bevan and Lucy Crowe reveal the distinctive yet versatile talent of the Italian vocalists.
Led by London Early Opera Director, Bridget Cunningham, Handel's Queens serves an example of the group's dedication to imaginative programming and outstanding period performance, placing them at the forefront of baroque research."


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121926
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen: Apparition de l'Église Éternelle. Olivier Latry, playing the organ of the Notre Dame Cathedrale, if I'm not mistaken... so heavy... I feel like I'm listening to Black Sabbath or Electric Wizard... Monsieur Latry's playing is great, and this organ sounds just phenomenal. A friend shared with me a rip of the first few discs of this collection, but I think I want to get the whole set... still have yet to hear other interpreters of Messiaen's organ works though, and will do so before making the investment. As I've surely mentioned before, I'm totally new to appreciating organ music.


In the case of the organ music of messiaen it is tempting to choose Latry also because of the low price. If you get to know the work better and you are no longer so overwhelmed by the recording, another choice is more obvious.that is my experience but Latry is certainly a very good choice but not my first.
My first choice is Jennifer Bate and Hans-Ola Ericsson
Not complete but very good is Louis Thiry,it is my introduction in this music

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/June09/Messiaen_organ-Biscd177072.htm




























This one is also a very good one


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> I saw this cycle in a used record store yesterday and passed it up. Regretting it now, I have to keep telling myself that it was overpriced ($18 I think, used copy) and not worth it. Let me vicariously enjoy it through you, what do you think?


You didn't make a mistake. You can get it at Amazon for $4.00 used.


----------



## D Smith

Violin Sonatas. Mendelssohn MWV Q26, Janacek and Schumann Op. 121 No. 2. Simone Lamsma and Robert Kulek. Lovely ensemble playing. I really enjoyed the Janacek which I hadn't heard before. Recommended.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I saw this cycle in a used record store yesterday and passed it up. Regretting it now, I have to keep telling myself that it was overpriced ($18 I think, used copy) and not worth it. Let me vicariously enjoy it through you, what do you think?


A very good cycle. A little fast in spots but good overall.
I got it for $7. on Amazon.


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti ‎- Sonaten*
Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> 3 & 4


Fabulous set of Schumann Symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> In the case of the organ music of messiaen it is tempting to choose Latry also because of the low price. If you get to know the work better and you are no longer so overwhelmed by the recording, another choice is more obvious.that is my experience but Latry is certainly a very good choice but not my first.
> My first choice is Jennifer Bate and Hans-Ola Ericsson
> Not complete but very good is Louis Thiry,it is my introduction in this music
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/June09/Messiaen_organ-Biscd177072.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also a very good one


Yeah the Jennifer Bate is going for quite a bit more than the Latry, but I'm going to give it a shot since you've said you think her playing more idiomatic for this music (and I've heard that elsewhere too). It appears she's studied with the composer himself too, which is a plus of course.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah the Jennifer Bate is going for quite a bit more than the Latry, but I'm going to give it a shot since you've said you think her playing more idiomatic for this music (and I've heard that elsewhere too). It appears she's studied with the composer himself too, which is a plus of course.


Well it is OOP so you have to be patient to find a decent and reasonable priced set,but consider this,what you get is priceless.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Ahhhh, the Bohm.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Serenade, op.24. Hans Rosbaud, Members of SWF Symphony Orchestra. The singer on the 4th movement is baritone Derrik Olsen. The guy had a great voice! Can anyone tell me of any other recordings this singer was involved with? I'd love to hear more.

I read elsewhere that the instrumentation of this strange work was inspired by Mahler's 7th symphony, and I certainly hear it.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah the Jennifer Bate is going for quite a bit more than the Latry, but I'm going to give it a shot since you've said you think her playing more idiomatic for this music (and I've heard that elsewhere too). It appears she's studied with the composer himself too, which is a plus of course.


Here's a link to 63 selections found on the Jennifer Bate set -






Here's a link to 65 selections found on the Olivier Latry set -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLS6TS_2Y9QehjSd0mIV64_2AsChz5kKyn

Here are a couple of reviews of the Latry set -

"the cathedral resounds with the meeting between the music, the instrument, and what [Latry] calls 'its jewel-case of stone'....it's actually possible simply to revel in the extraordinary sounds [Messiaen] makes, his intimate understanding of the instrument he wrote for and the colours and textures he could draw from it."
- Andrew MacGregor - BBC

"Since 1985 (when he was only 23), Mr. Latry has been one of the three titulaires at France's grandest cathedral, Notre Dame in Paris, whose organ is at heart another Cavaillé-Coll instrument. What makes his new boxed set special is the sound of that instrument. At Messiaen's many ecstatic climaxes or eerie epiphanies, the musical colors emanating from this organ truly seem to be breathing the air of other planets. It's a more amazing sound even than that of Messiaen's own instrument. Yet as another organ built at almost exactly the same time and rooted in Cavaille-Coll, it retains an authenticity that other organs inevitably lack."
- New York Times

Compare and contrast the selections and see which of the two you prefer.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics








The second disc from this 3 CD set.

This features:
- Liszt Concerto pathetique for two pianos - Martha Argerich and Lilya Zilberstein

- Trio elegiaque - Denis Kozhukhin (pino) Renaud Capucon (violin) and Yan Levionnois (cello)

- Shostakovich Cheryomushki Op. 105 suite transcribed for 3 pianos by Carlo Maria Griguoli who plays this alongside Giorgia Tomassi and Alessandro Stella.

Martha Argerich only plays the Liszt piece here. But what a strong performance of this archetypal heroic Liszt piece. Tremendous!

The Rachmaninov trio is another big work impressively played. Nice - but this lush romantic Rachmaninov is not quite to my taste - it's end of the road romanticism. I much prefer the later Rachmaninov' orchestral music for instance. Did he write any chamber music in his later years?

The Shostakovich is a fun piece and can be enjoyed as such.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bach: Violin Concerto, BWV 1052 & Double Concertos
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Dimace

In my last post I paid tribute to the father. Now it is time for the son.

Arnold Schönberg told for him: ''... and Siegfried Wagner is a more profound and original artist than many who are famous today'' (1912)

*Siegfried Wagner* is a very peculiar composer. His music is so different from his great fathers. I could say is not so emblematic but more airy and dreamful, with some notes from exotic places, which, the composer as traveler, very often was visiting. His works mainly are Tone Poems and Overtures. In this collectible CD (as brand new SUPER rare) from 1986 (one of the firsts with DDD worldwide) the unknown *Aalborg SO, under Peter Erös* is performing *Das Glück, das Und Die Welt Voll Teufel Wär, and Die Sehnsucht.* (Two Tone Poems and one Scherzo...)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O. (with Inger Dam Jensen and Paul Emling)
> 
> Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> to these ears this Naxos recording is superb!


and listening again this evening.....any Nielsen aficionado or indeed someone new to the composer who has yet to hear this outstanding CD could do a lot worse than get hold of this Naxos reissue of the Da Capo original!


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: Complete Piano Duos and Duets* Goldstone and Clemmow, piano duo and duet on Toccata Classics








A disc of piano duos a piano duets by Charles Valentin Alkan - although some of the pieces are arrangements made byother hands.

Alkan intrigues me somewhat, I don't have a lot of his music, but it sounds somewhat idiosyncratic as compared to his great contemporary pianist composers - Chopin and Liszt. Early romantic but somewhat emotionally detached, and eschewing the easy popularity of a big tune. Too virtuosic for the amateur music market I'd have thought,


----------



## Malx

An urge to hear something by Wagner came upon me this evening - so I reached for what I consider to be one of Simon Rattle's finest recordings:


----------



## pmsummer

HÖR, KRISTENHAIT!
_Sacred Songs by the Last of The Minnesingers_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein - Der Mönch von Salzburg - Michel Beheim - Anonymous - Fridolin Sicher*
Ensemble Leones
Sabine Lutzenberger - voice
Raitis Grigalis - voice
Baptiste Romain - vielle, crwth, bagpipes
Marc Lewon - voice, lute, gittern, vielle, direction​_
Christophorus_


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics








To finish this evening's listening the first disc from this lovely 5 CD set.

We start with Brahms Alto Rhapsody. In the opening section Janet Baker injects an almost Mahlerian intensity. Of course after the opening section we are then into archetypal Brahmsian solice. Beautiful.

We then have Wagner's Wessendonck-Lieder. Nice as this is I don't think it as well matched to her voice. There are other singers I prefer here. And the same could be said for the Richard Strauss lieder selection that follows.

To finish off we have Elgar's Sea Pictures and 'Softly and gently' from The Dream of Gerontius. I don't think I have heard any singer to match Janet Baker here!


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G Major, Op. 30 - Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 78
Arthur Rubinstein & Henryk Szeryng


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:










*Beatus vir, Sanctus Paulus
Beatus vir, Sanctus Antonius
Beatus vir, Sanctus Martinus
Two Lenten Motets:*
Memento mei, Domine
Crucem tuam adoramus, Domine
*Ave Maria
O Antiphons:*
O Sapientia
O Adonai
O Radix Jesse
O Clavis David
O Oriens
O Rex gentium
O Emmanuel
*Psalmus 102
Nunc dimittis*


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition Vol.1 - Op.1-6*

CD-9
Sonata for violin and continuo in F, RV 18
Sonata for violin and continuo in A, RV 30
Sonata for violin and continuo in B flat, R.33
Sonata for violin and continuo in B minor, RV 35
Sonata for 2 violins and continuo in B flat, RV 76
Sonata for 2 violins and continuo in G minor, RV 72

_Salvatore Accardo, Sylvie Gazeau, Rohan De Saram, Bruno Canino_

CD-10
Concerto for Violin and Strings in G minor , Op.6/1 , RV 324
Concerto for Violin and Strings in E flat , Op.6/2 , RV 259
Concerto for Violin and Strings in G minor , Op.6/3 , RV 318
Concerto for Violin and Strings in D , Op.6/4 , RV 216
Concerto for Violin and Strings in E minor , Op.6/5 , RV 280
Concerto for Violin and Strings in D minor , Op.6/6 , RV 239

_ Pina Carmirelli, I Musici_


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No.11 in F minor, op.95 "Serioso"; and now String Quartet No.12 in E-flat major, op.127. Colorado String Quartet. I hadn't heard the Serioso quartet in a few months, and never this recording, so it was a pleasant surprise remembering just how good it is. One of my favorites! I meant to put on the "Harp" quartet in E-flat major, op.74, but instead put on op.127 which I do not know as well. In any case, I'm enjoying it more than ever. Great slow movement...!


----------



## pmsummer

OCEANA - TENEBRAE - THREE SONGS
*Osvaldo Golijov*
Gwinnett Young Singers
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Kronos Quartet
Folk-Instrument Ensemble
Dawn Upshaw
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: En Saga, op.9. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra. This is my first CD of Ashkenazy at the podium, got it for free. I love his piano playing but I think he has some talent as a conductor as well. Quite a good recording I think. I was not familiar with the work but I really enjoyed it. Trying to get back into Sibelius, as my interest in his music has waned a bit in the past few months.


----------



## D Smith

Puccini: La Boheme. Pavarotti, Freni, Harwood, Paneri, Karajan/Berlin. Still the greatest IMO despite the only fair recording.


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart - Complete Symphonies

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock

39,40,41


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Christian Zacharias.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Janet Baker
Sir John Barbirolli

Over the years I have just about worn this CD out I have enjoyed it so much. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 18

Herbert Schuch (piano).


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Mahler...…

Symphony no.4 performed by Kubelik and the BRSO (with Elsie Morison)

this might be an older recording but the sound (particularly the strings)sounds just right!


----------



## haydnguy

This is my second listening to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Norma Procter (contralto), Edith Mathis (soprano),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Rafael Kubelik.

Recorded: 1969-02-27
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenade for Winds & Gounod: Petite Symphonie pour vents

Munich Wind Ensemble, Alexander Brezina.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Jacck

*François Couperin - Livre 2 on Piano *
Pierre Etcheverry


----------



## flamencosketches

@Rogerx, you have a killer library. I still really want to get my hands on that Kubelik/Mahler box set, and I think that Die Entführung with Solti looked great. Does that Resurrection symphony fit all on one disc? I know Kubelik is known for his brisk tempi in Mahler. 

Current listening:









Olivier Messiaen: Le Banque Céleste (1928). Jennifer Bate. Pretty amazing that he wrote this at age 19, not terribly long after learning how to play the organ for the first time.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3



> BBC Music Magazine July 2010
> 
> This is very special...For all the thought that has clearly gone into [Ibragimova's] interpretations, nothing sounds contrived or overcultivated. Cédric Tiberghien is an ideal partner...his alert responsiveness to the finer nuances of Ibragimova's playing is one of the features that makes these performances so magnificently alive.


----------



## Itullian

4 and 5


----------



## Captainnumber36

Cédric Tiberghien - Chopin: Mazurkas


----------



## flamencosketches

JEAN SIBELIUS: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major, op.82. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra.



Captainnumber36 said:


> Cédric Tiberghien - Chopin: Mazurkas


Look at you, branching out beyond the Waltzes and Nocturnes.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> @Rogerx, you have a killer library. I still really want to get my hands on that Kubelik/Mahler box set, and I think that Die Entführung with Solti looked great. Does that Resurrection symphony fit all on one disc? I know Kubelik is known for his brisk tempi in Mahler.
> 
> Current listening:
> .


Thank you for your kind words and yes, the Resurrection symphony fits on one disc. 76.24 clocking.

0028946373828 if you put this in Bookbutler you find the box for reasonable prices.


----------



## Captainnumber36

flamencosketches said:


> Look at you, branching out beyond the Waltzes and Nocturnes.


I have now heard the Scherzos and Ballades in complete by Rubenstein, Preludes in complete by Martha (as recommended by you), and this Cedric disc is a sample of all the Mazurkas, not a complete set, which is nice since there are so many of them.

This Cedric sounds phenomenal, btw!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Tank you for your kind words and yes, the Resurrection symphony fits on one disc. 76.24 clocking.


Shortest performance I've ever heard of!  3 minutes less than Klemperer's super fast account.

This Ashkenazy recording of Sibelius 5 is just awesome. Very romantic, yet doesn't sacrifice Sibelius' precise, clean lines. I think it brings to the surface some of the undercurrents of nature's majesty in a way that some Finnish conductors (Vänskä, Berglund) oddly don't quite do. Highly recommend.


----------



## flamencosketches

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have now heard the Scherzos and Ballades in complete by Rubenstein, Preludes in complete by Martha (as recommended by you), and this Cedric disc is a sample of all the Mazurkas, not a complete set, which is nice since there are so many of them.
> 
> This Cedric sounds phenomenal, btw!


Awesome. The ballades and scherzi are some of my very favorite of his works. Rubinstein was an excellent Chopinist. And I have a lot of love for Martha's recording of the Préludes. Enjoy! There is a lot of greatness to be found in Chopin beyond the Nocturnes and Waltzes.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33/ Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part one.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1953):
_Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959):










_Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956):










_Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ for 52 strings (1960):
_Fluorescences_ (1961-62):










String Quartet no.1 (1960);
String Quartet no.2 (1968):










_Stabat Mater_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1962):
Two choruses from _St Luke Passion_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1965):


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in choral music of Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Walter Gieseking - Mozart: Piano Works


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Dream of Gerontius

Dame Janet Baker, Helen Watts, Nicolai Gedda, Robert Lloyd
London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano).


----------



## Vasks

*d'Albert - Overture to "Esther" (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Busoni - Clarinet Concertino (Triebskorn/Vox Box)
R. Strauss - Don Juan (Karajan/DG)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121955


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaises

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1
*

Sir Neville Marriner with the Academy and with the Stuttgart orchestras. Both are well done.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: Symphoniy No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík

Dvořák: Symphoniy No. 6
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Duncan

*Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k6-cIBwNOZxFApYx-o0uV6JtSr8T2O3ZU

"the concert-aria and operatic readings themselves are gems, each one thrown off with a splendid combination of technical brilliance, musicianly assurance and tonal sweetness, and impeccably supported by the period-instrument band"
- BBC

"The programme centres around three magnificent showpiece arias for Aloysia, famed both for her expressive cantabile and her coloratura prowess, Among her specialities were sustained pianissimo high notes; and I can't imagine they were more delicately floated than they are by Sabine Devieilhe, a lyric coloratura who combines a pure, sweet timbre and dazzling virtuosity."
- Gramophone

"irresistibly good Mozart singing...Expressive and incisive, Devieilhe is in command of everything...Devieilhe's account of the famously stratospheric Die Hölle Rache is exceptional. Even amid a recent glut of classy Mozart vocal recordings, this stands out."
- The Guardian


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes

*Nikita Magaloff*


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## robin4

The Sonata in A minor for Arpeggione and Piano, D. 821, was written by Franz Schubert in Vienna in November 1824.

The sonata is the only substantial composition for the arpeggione (which was essentially a bowed guitar) which remains extant today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, piano sonatas.


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> Beethoven, piano sonatas.
> 
> View attachment 121960


Excellent selection, my friend - :tiphat:

"Artur Schnabel (17 April 1882 - 15 August 1951) was an Austrian-American classical pianist, composer and pedagogue.

Schnabel was known for his intellectual seriousness as a musician, avoiding pure technical bravura.

Among the 20th century's most respected and important pianists, his playing displayed marked vitality, profundity and spirituality in the Austro-German classics, particularly the works of Beethoven and Schubert.

His performances of these compositions have often been hailed as models of interpretative penetration. *His best-known recording is of the complete Beethoven piano sonatas; recorded between 1932 and 1935, it is the first recording ever made of the complete cycle of 32 sonatas. Music critic Harold C. Schonberg described Schnabel as "the man who invented Beethoven". *

In 2018 the Library of Congress selected this work to be placed in the National Recording Registry, for its historical significance."


----------



## millionrainbows

Virgil Fox, The Legacy Series Vol. IV. Stupendous, awe-inspiring.


----------



## Bourdon

robin4 said:


> The sonata is the only substantial composition for the arpeggione (which was essentially a bowed guitar) which remains extant today.


Is that you grinning behind the Viola da Gamba ?


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part one.
> 
> Violin Sonata no.1 (1953):
> _Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ for 52 strings (1960):
> _Fluorescences_ (1961-62):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 (1960);
> String Quartet no.2 (1968):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stabat Mater_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1962):
> Two choruses from _St Luke Passion_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1965):


I didn't know Penderecki wrote more than one string quartet. I'll have to look into that disc, I love the one that the LaSalle Quartet plays on their DG record alongside quartets by Lutosławski, Mayuzumi, and Cage.


----------



## Bourdon

*Penderecki*

Anaklasis For Strings & Percussion - London Symphony Orchestra
Threnody For The Victims Of Hiroshima
Fonogrammi
De Natura Sonoris No.1
Capriccio For Violin And Orchestra
Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
De Natura Sonoris No.2
The Dream Of Jacob


----------



## Blancrocher

Michelangeli playing Schumann, Faschingsschwank aus Wien & Carnaval (Testament; 4 March 1957)


----------



## D Smith

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp. Albrecht/Strasbourg. Very enjoyable though parts are reminiscent of his film music. The recording quality of the orchestra is amongst the best I've ever heard.The Much Ado About Nothing suite is light and fun.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

CD #5 in a series of individual releases

The Songs of Robert Schumann
Dichterliebe and other Heine Settings

Christopher Maltman
Graham Johnson


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Liebeslieder Waltzes & Horn Trio* Serkin, Fleisher, Bloom,; Tree & Valente on CBS

The Liebeslieder Waltzes for piano, soprano, alto, tenor and bass - very comfortable and bourgeoise Brahms. Not one of my favourites I have to say.

I'm rather more at home in the Horn trio, Excellent horn playing from Myron Bloom.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 3 by Beethoven. Beethoven Orchester Bonn & Stefan Blunier playing on iTunes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part two for this evening.

_De natura sonoris _ [_On the nature of sound_] _no.2_ (1971):










Cello Concerto no.1 - rev. version of the unpublished Concerto for Violino grande and Orchestra (orig. - 1967 rev. 1972):



Symphony no.1 (1972-73):










_Sicut locutus est_ from _Magnificat_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1973-74):
_Agnus Dei_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1981):










Violin Concerto No. 1 (1976-77 - rev. 1987):


----------



## StrE3ss

L. Boccherini: Cello Concertos - Nos. 1, 2, 3, 8
Berlin Academy for Old Music


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

CD 4

Piano Quintet - piano Quartet


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: Carmen* Teresa Berganza, Placido Domingo, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








Bizet's Carmen is fighting a battle. Hopefully it will win - but I've got toothache and at the moment that seems to be winning the battle for my attention!


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music of Ralph Vaughn Williams:


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-3rd and 4th (1841 version) Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Merl

A strange day of listening. I started with ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano sonata no. 13, K.333 with Christian Blackshaw. NICE <3


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't know Penderecki wrote more than one string quartet. I'll have to look into that disc, I love the one that the LaSalle Quartet plays on their DG record alongside quartets by Lutosławski, Mayuzumi, and Cage.


He has composed a third since the BIS release - a recording by the Penderecki Quartet is available on youtube. Being a far more recent work just don't expect it to sound much like the first two!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Nice interpretation, sprightly played. (That's the best description I could come up with after frying my brains during a ten-hour work day.)


----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.43. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Sibelius' most expansive symphony, I am enjoying it more than I did the previous time. I wonder if that has anything to do with my newfound appreciation for Bruckner's symphonies.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony in F minor. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken. It's fun to listen to this study symphony now and then. Skrowaczewski gives a committed performance from his fantastic set.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Bruckner: Symphony in F minor. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken. It's fun to listen to this study symphony now and then. Skrowaczewski gives a committed performance from his fantastic set.


Perhaps I'm mistaken, but it seems like I hear about Bruckner's 0 and 00 symphonies a lot more than I ever hear about his symphonies 1, 2, and 3 around here. They must be pretty good, then? Bruckner himself disowned them, but then again, he was always seemingly insecure about his works, even when they _were_ great.


----------



## 13hm13

Rare Denon Mozart recording (1985) ...









Very good digital recording -- typical Denon.

Mozart* - Eduard Melkus, Capella Academica Wien ‎- Serenade No.13 In G Major Kv 525 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik", Divertimento No. 10 In F Major Kv 247, Divertimento No. 10 In F Major Kv 247

Made By - Nippon Columbia Co., Ltd.
Phonographic Copyright (p) - Nippon Columbia Co., Ltd.
Credits
Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Conductor, Violin - Eduard Melkus
Orchestra - Capella Academica Wien


----------



## Guest

Henze Symphony No 10, have gotten through the first three movements.










The third movement (tanze) is a hoot, dominated by percussion with brass displayed almost as percussion instruments. Wonderful syncopations and melodic interest.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Penderecki*
> 
> Anaklasis For Strings & Percussion - London Symphony Orchestra
> *Threnody For The Victims Of Hiroshima*
> Fonogrammi
> De Natura Sonoris No.1
> Capriccio For Violin And Orchestra
> Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
> De Natura Sonoris No.2
> The Dream Of Jacob


You're brave. I've come to enjoy Penderecki's later work, the Viola Concerto, the Clarinet Quartet, but that material is a challenge.


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Hvorostovsky with Ivari Ilja on piano performing art songs of Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, and Taneyev:


----------



## StrE3ss

Corelli: The Complete Concerti Grossi
Gli Incogniti, Amandine Beyer


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 121988


*Gioachino Rossini*

Overtures

National Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

recorded 1981 and 1984, compilation 1995


----------



## Joe B

Dennis Keene leading the Voices of Ascension in songs and chants in praise of Mary:


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> You're brave. I've come to enjoy Penderecki's later work, the Viola Concerto, the Clarinet Quartet, but that material is a challenge.


Well,it certainly holds my attention. It is in a way confronting but that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## 13hm13

Different and good ... different = good ....

Daniel Sternefeld, Symphony No 1 in C Major (1943)

1. Adagio molto - Allegro impetuoso
2. Andante
3. Allegro agitato

Brussels Philharmonic
Arturo Tamayo, conductor

Might appeal to those who indulge in Igor S.


----------



## Rogerx

Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet

Room-Music


----------



## AeolianStrains

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 121988
> 
> 
> *Gioachino Rossini*
> 
> Overtures
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly, conductor
> 
> recorded 1981 and 1984, compilation 1995


I was listening to Dorati's recording of these earlier. I haven't heard Chailly's yet. The only other one I have is Abbado's. How does this compare to those?


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65/ Debussy: Cello Sonata/ Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821/ Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Ullmann & Beethoven: Piano Concerto no 3

Herbert Schuch (piano)

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Olari Elts.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Symphony #6

Riccardo Chailly
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Decca Boxed-Set


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Don Carlo

Four-act version

Nicolai Ghiaurov, Franco Corelli, Eberhard Waechter, Martti Talvela, Tugomir Franc, Gundula Janowitz, Shirley Verrett, Edita Gruberova, Ewald Aichberger, Judith Blegen

Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Horst Stein.


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms String Quartet Op. 51 No.1 in C minor *
Amadeus Quartet

*Edvard Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 27*
Copenhagen String Quartet


----------



## Merl

Waiting whilst my wife's car is being serviced so listening to a bit of Beethoven via Mr Fisher's excellent cycle. Lovely #4.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part three late morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.2 [_Christmas_] (1979-80):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1982):
Viola Concerto - version for cello and chamber orchestra arr. by Penderecki (orig. 1983 - arr. by 1985):



_Cadenza_ for solo viola - arr. for solo violin by Christiane Edinger (orig. 1984 - arr. 1987):










_Song of the Cherubim_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1986):
_Veni creator_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1987):










_Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1987):
_Der unterbrochene Gedanke_ [_The Interrupted Thought_] for string quartet (1988):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.4


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7 in E minor, "Lied der Nacht". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic, from the Sony box set.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 121999
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7 in E minor, "Lied der Nacht". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic, from the Sony box set.


I do not have the Mahler recordings Berstein made,do you have the right box.I remember that there was a new set remastered that sounds much better.

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Symphonies-Gustav/dp/B005SJIP1E


----------



## flamencosketches

^This is the box that I have, released by Sony in 2012. I would assume the remasters are from around then. No complaints about the sound at all, it's all excellent to my ears. This is the only Mahler cycle that I have but I am completely satisfied to this point. Perhaps in a year it will be time to get another box. :lol: I am looking at Kubelik, Boulez, Klemperer (not the complete symphonies, but nonetheless), Bertini, Abbado... too many choices...

Usually when I post selections from this Bernstein Mahler box in this thread, I use the original jacket covers because inside the box, the CD sleeves have printed on them the original LP jacket covers. I don't like the cover of the box, because Bernstein's name is in huge text and Mahler's name is very small.


----------



## Dimace

Today I have for you something beautiful, composed from a composer who died young, widely unknown, but, at the same moment someone who had a brilliant musical mind and hot temperament.* Juan Crisostomo Jacob Antonio de Arriaga and his String Quartets, played from the Guarneri Quartet.* If you like Mozart's or Beethoven's string works, you will find many similarities in the works of Juan, who was *Cherubini's student in Paris.* Cherubini was one of the composers have big influence to Beethoven's works and was highly appreciated from him. Arriaga is considered the biggest Basque composer, despite he died at the age of twenty...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Today I have for you something beautiful, composed from a composer who died young, widely unknown, but, at the same moment someone who had a brilliant musical mind and hot temperament.* Juan Crisostomo Jacob Antonio de Arriaga and his String Quartets, played from the Guarneri Quartet.* If you like Mozart's or Beethoven's string works, you will find many similarities in the works of Juan, who was *Cherubini's student in Paris.* Cherubini was one of the composers have big influence to Beethoven's works and was highly appreciated from him. Arriaga is considered the biggest Basque composer, despite he died at the age of twenty...
> 
> View attachment 122001


I can't share your enthousiasm,he is certainly not in the same league as Beethoven.It is entertaining, not bad but not that special in my opinion.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Staying a while longer with Anton

Symphony No.6


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Tero




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Psyche et Eros. Bizet, Jeux d'enfants. Mussorgsky, Night on Bare Mountain.*

This is my introduction to the Franck and Bizet pieces, so I don't know if the recording's a good interpretation, but as a first impression, the recording has great sound, and the orchestra is very energetic.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - 'Haydn' Quartets Vol. 1

Chilingirian Quartet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brendel - Alla Turca


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

"Gran Partita"

*Gorgeous sound for wind ensemble*


----------



## RockyIII

AeolianStrains said:


> I was listening to Dorati's recording of these earlier. I haven't heard Chailly's yet. The only other one I have is Abbado's. How does this compare to those?


AeolianStrains, I like this album but haven't heard the others to compare.


----------



## robin4




----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


Rogerx, this is on my list of possible purchases. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Rogerx, this is on my list of possible purchases. Do you recommend it?


Most highly, the guy plays like he was brought up playing this pieces. 
( put it on top of the list)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122003


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra
Introduction, Theme and Variations in F major for Oboe and Orchestra
Quartet in E flat major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Cello

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

CHI by Augusta Read Thomas with Spektral Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Most highly, the guy plays like he was brought up playing this pieces.
> ( put it on top of the list)


Thanks. Now it's on the "Arriving Thursday" list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Well done, with just the right amount of weltschmerz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

robin4 said:


>


All that Purcell! I'm reminded of the poem_ Henry Purcell_ by Gerard Manley Hopkins:

Let him Oh! with his air of angels then lift me, lay me! only I'll 
Have an eye to the sakes of him, quaint moonmarks, to his pelted plumage under
Wings: so some great stormfowl, whenever he has walked his while

The thunder-purple seabeach plumèd purple-of-thunder, 
If a wuthering of his palmy snow-pinions scatter a colossal smile 
Off him, but meaning motion fans fresh our wits with wonder.


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Armida" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Fibich - Symphony #2 (Jarvi/Chandos)
Smetana - Polka: To Our Girls (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion

Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Brussels Philharmonic, Diego Matheuz.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Unfinished" symphony by Schubert with Berlin Phil. & Harnoncourt. Slower than I'm used to.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122005


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphonies 1-4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2009


----------



## robin4

*Stravinsky - Ballet "L'Oiseau de feu"* - Diana Vishneva






*Stravinsky Conducts Firebird*


----------



## millionrainbows

*Stravinsky - Agon

*


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Barenboim/Chicago. Wonderful, especially the adagio. Love the CSO brass.










Schumann: Symphony No. 1. Sawallisch/Philadelphia. A good performance but doesn't compare to the Dresden recordings. For completists only IMO.


----------



## Merl

A top of the shop Sibeliis 1.


----------



## flamencosketches

^You’ve either included the wrong photo, or cited the wrong orchestra  that one is his second Bruckner cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic. I ordered that one as my first and only Bruckner cycle, looking forward to listening through to it.


----------



## Jacck

*Johann Jakob Froberger 
The Strasbourg Manuscript*
Ludger Rémy Cembalo

I do not know why people say that baroque music is mathematical and devoid of emotion. This is probably the most melancholic kind of music I know. It is not my first listening to this piece and with each listening I enjoy it more.


----------



## Bourdon

*D'Anglebert*

Clavecin Louis Denis,1658

*All your worries disappear with these exciting sounds of the French baroque.
Very well played by Paola Erda, beautifully recorded.*


----------



## Guest

Listened to Henze Symphony No 10 in its entirety.










Favorite parts are the second movement, Hymn, and third movement, Tanze.

I'm still a bit bewildered by Henze. There is an odd detachment to the music, which I notice particularly in the Janowski recordings. Can't put my finger on it, but it just doesn't get where it seems to be going.

In any case, will revisit in the future. I think some Haydn is in my future.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Korngold string sextet with The Raphael Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part four this evening.

Symphony no.4 [_Adagio_] (1989):



String Trio (1990-91):
Clarinet Quartet (1993):










_Benedicamus Domino_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1992):
_Benedictus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1993):










Symphony no.5 [_Korean_] (1991-92):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa parvula by Peter Maxwell Davies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The Allegro ma non Tanto BWV 1055, it always makes me happy,great music.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin today from two of my favourite interpreters.

Chopin: Souvenir de Paganini, Variations brillantes, Introduction in C minor and Rondo in E flat major, Bolero for piano in C major/A major, others. Waltzes 1-19. Chopin miscellany and waltzes beautifully performed. Highly recommended.










Chopin: Piano Concertos. Ingrid Fliter, Markl/Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Deeply felt, brilliant performances. If you are a fan of these works I'd recommend you check this recording out.


----------



## Bourdon

D Smith said:


> Chopin today from two of my favourite interpreters.
> 
> Chopin: Souvenir de Paganini, Variations brillantes, Introduction in C minor and Rondo in E flat major, Bolero for piano in C major/A major, others. Waltzes 1-19. Chopin miscellany and waltzes beautifully performed. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin: Piano Concertos. Ingrid Fliter, Markl/Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Deeply felt, brilliant performances. If you are a fan of these works I'd recommend you check this recording out.


I like Ashkenazy too,his unmannered playing feels very honest.


----------



## Joe B

Anthony Newman and Mary Jane Newman along with The Brandenburg Collegium Orchestra playing harpsichord concertos by J. S. Bach:










*Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Concerto for 2 harpsichords, strings & continuo No. 1 in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 harpsichords, strings & continuo No. 2 in C major, BWV 1061*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartets Nos. 1 through 3*


----------



## Itullian

Pretty good sound quality considering the time.
Exemplary playing. Gieseking like fast tempos
and his playing is clear and crisp.
Very enjoyable.
I ordered volume 2 as well.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, String Quartets Nos. 1 through 3*
> 
> View attachment 122008


Do you like these recordings?


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Do you like these recordings?


I don't have the big box, but I have the Martinu and Dvorak recordings (originally on the Beyer label) and find them satisfying. (I haven't listen to them in their entirety.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Do you like these recordings?


I just have the first three Martinu quartets. I couldn't find a picture of that one, so I threw in the box. From what I understand, the Martinu is the biggest draw here. As far as the recordings, they are well recorded and well played.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*

I'm listening with the score, which really highlights what is happening, with the meter shifts, the polyrhythms, and the amazing orchestral combinations. The sound of the Boulez recording is very direct and present.


----------



## Dimace

Before I go to sleep, something very fresh and light:* G. Rossini and his L' Italiana in Algeri*, with the great *Giulietta Simionato* in the main role. From the operas are fixing your mood and make you to have sweet dreams.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, String Quartets Nos. 1 through 3*
> 
> View attachment 122008


Damn, this looks tempting. All four of these are composers I would like to get more into, especially Janacek and Martinu. I didn't realize Dvorak had written so many quartets.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers:


----------



## bankstatement

Gutierrez playing Prokofiev's 2nd and 3rd piano concertos. The 2nd blew me away. Onto the 3rd!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra in a performance of Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Rogerx

Ibert & Ravel: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26/ Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73/ Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74/Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Four Symphonies

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


----------



## Rogerx

Bauldeweyn: Missa En douleur en tristesse a 5/ Missa Inviolata integra et casta es a 5/ Missa Myn liefkens bruyn ooghen a 4/ Missa Sine nomine a 6

Beauty Farm.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3 Mozart piano concertos with Susan Tomes & the Gaudier Ensemble. Chamber versions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part five of five this morning/early afternoon.

_Polish Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choirs and orchestra (1980-84 - rev. and expanded by 1993):



Symphony no.3 (1988-95):



Violin Concerto no.2 [_Metamorphosen_] (1992-95):










_Divertimento_ for solo cello. Torso only - _Tempo di valse_ and _Aria_ movements not included (1994):
Sextet for clarinet, horn, violin, viola, cello and piano (2000):










Violin Sonata no.2 (1999-2000):


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> I can't share your enthousiasm,he is certainly* not in the same league as Beethoven.*It is entertaining, not bad but not that special in my opinion.


My dearest, in the same league with the Greatest is ONLY the God, if He knows also music… For me, very interesting was, that a YOUNGSTER had composed very competitive music (I mentioned in another post also his *symphony in D moll,* which has a GREAT 3rd movement, structurally and melodically.) For you / you ears, a YT video with the D moll Symphony. I'm sure that many of you will love this peace and you'll look forward to add it in your collection /s. (if you don't already have it)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano).


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky, Movements for piano and orchestra; Charles Rosen, piano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

*This a really fine set,well played and recorded*

Les offrandes oubliées 
L'Ascension 
Poèmes pour Mi (version for soprano and orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini - Sacred Cantatas

Silvia Mapelli (soprano), Miroslava Yordanova (mezzo-soprano), Giorgio Tiboni (tenor), Symphonica Ensemble, Stefano Lo Re (violin obbligato track 5) & Filippo Ravizza (harpsichord)

Daniele Ferrari.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Finch leading the Wells Cathedral School Choralia inn British music for upper voice choir:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 5 by Schubert with Berliner Philharmoniker & Nikolaus Harnoncourt :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

Le Duc - Complete Symphonic Works

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe; Scherzo Fantastique; Fireworks.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Still amongst the best Brahms' firsts I have ever heard. Warm, genial, well-considered. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122023


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita II, BWV 1004
Sonata III, BWV 1005
Partita III, BWV 1006

Isabelle Faust, violin

2010


----------



## Vasks

*E. T. A. Hoffmann - Overture to "Trank der Unsterblichkeit" (Goritzki/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Quintet for Oboe and Strings, K.406 (Goritzki/Claves)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #33 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## robin4

_I loves you Porgy
Don't let him take me
Don't let him handle me
And drive me mad_

_If you can keep me, I wants to stay here
With you forever and I'd be glad_



_Oh, Lawd, I`m on my way,
I`m on my way to a Heavenly Land,
I`ll ride that long, long road.
If you are there to guide my hand._

_Oh, Lawd, I`m on my way,
I`m on my way to a Heavenly Land -
Oh, Lawd. It`s a long, long way, but
You`ll be there to take my hand._


----------



## Joe B

Oliver Gilmour leading the Orchestra of St John's Smith Square in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 4" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Itullian

Sounds awesome so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing of two new (well, second-hand) arrivals now and later tonight.

The hour-long quintet by Franz Schmidt, which was his final completed composition of substance, is notable for the second movement being for solo piano only.

I'm expecting the work by Carl Orff to contain a considerable amount of unadorned spoken text as well as the sort of earthy, percussion-based music which features heavily in other works of his which are set in medieval Germany, such as _Die Kluge_ and _Der Mond_.

Quintet in A for clarinet, piano (originally left-hand) and string trio (1938):



_Die Bernauerin_ [_The Maid Bernauer_] - a Bavarian play in two parts for soloists, actors, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, partly after the tragedy _Agnes Bernauer_ by Friedrich Hebbel] (1947 - rev. by 1956):


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 and 5*
Jan Willem de Vriend, Netherlands Symphony Orchestra

The 1st sounds excellent. The playing on the 5th is very fine, but the conductor leads the orchestra at a pace that I find a little too fast.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Richard Wagner und Das Rheingold, von dem Ring des Nibelungen.* (Karajan, Berliner PO, 1967, 1968, 1969,1970) With D.F-Dieskau K. Ridderbusch etc. VERY NICE Ring, my friends, with (almost) TOP Sound Quality. So good, I could say, that the Helen Donath is singing as Woglinde!!!!!!!!!! (Eine der Rheintöchter ---- Small role)


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Piano Sonata No 1

Lazar Berman

Recorded 1976


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral works by James MacMillan, Kenneth Leighton, Richard Allain, Patrick Gowers and Olivier Messiaen celebrating Christ's ascension:


----------



## Tero

Since I have his 3rd Sibelius disc on order


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner *

Symphony No.7


----------



## Guest

Had a very pleasant time listening to two works

Haydn, Symphony No 92 (Oxford), Kuijken,










Great music and a convincing performance.

Schnittke Concerto Grosso No 6.










I listened to this last week and the central slow movement completely escaped me. This time my attention was stronger and it came together for me. A brilliant movement. The outer fast movements are also very engaging. In Schnittke's earnest/sarcastic style. No faux-Mozart.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Had a very pleasant time listening to two works
> 
> Haydn, Symphony No 92 (Oxford), Kuijken,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great music and a convincing performance.
> 
> Schnittke Concerto Grosso No 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to this last week and the central slow movement completely escaped me. This time my attention was stronger and it came together for me. A brilliant movement. The outer fast movements are also very engaging. In Schnittke's earnest/sarcastic style. No faux-Mozart.


I thought you had reservations about the Haydn/Kuijken recordings.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I thought you had reservations about the Haydn/Kuijken recordings.


I did after listening to 88, but in 92 he convinced me. But I'm disappointed that it wasn't included in Harnoncourt's Concertgebouw recordings.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back from my holidays. And here's what I listened to upon my return

RVW Symphony no 2, Concerto Grosso. 









Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two Songs without words, Lyric Movement for viola and small orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite. A lovely CD









Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture. Fantastic music









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Orb and Spectre, Crown Imperial. 









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel. I love this CD, especially the symphony


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I did after listening to 88, but in 92 he convinced me. But I'm disappointed that it wasn't included in Harnoncourt's Concertgebouw recordings.


88 is a very fine symphony.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> 88 is a very fine symphony.


I don't doubt it. I'll revisit Kuijken now that I have come to appreciate his sound. I also have a Bruggen recording somewhere that I have to look for. It's in a box somewhere.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Abbado.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

Bavouzet is such a good pianist. I haven't been disappointed in any of his recordings yet and this one is certainly no different.

:clap:

2019


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica & Symphony No.8
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir 
Norma Burrowes (Soprano)*

My listening time for classical (or longer works in general) has been limited recently. I have however made time to listen to these two works twice over the last two days.

The Sinfonia Antartica in particular is a piece it is easy to lose oneself in, as it captures the bleak and immense atmosphere of the source materials and themes incredibly well.

Vaughan Williams' final trilogy of Symphonies represent my favourite Works from his Symphonies (though the London Symphony would make it into a top four).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederick Delius: 
- Brigg Fair (revised & edited by Sir Thomas Beecham)
- Piano Concerto (Early version in three movements)
- Idylle de Printemps
- Paris - A Nocturne/The Song of a Great City (revised & edited by Sir Thomas Beecham)
Sir Andrew Davis & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
Howard Shelley (Piano)*

Queued up up to follow the conclusion of my RVW listening is this disc of music by Delius. I haven't heard this disc for a long time so I look forward to hearing it. I know enough to know it won't disappoint.


----------



## Itullian

I guess it's just a Brahms kinda day.


----------



## Malx

Streamed:
James MacMillan, Epiclesis (trumpet concerto) - John Wallace, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Alexander Lazarev.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music of Will Todd:










*The Lord is my Shepherd	
Stay With Me, Lord	
The Call of Wisdom 
Man Unkind 
My Lord Has Come	
That We May Love Again 
Vidi Speciosam	
Among Angels: Part 1: Fear Not	
Among Angels: Part 2: Find only Joy	
Among Angels: Part 3: Seek out Light	
You Have Seen the House Built 
I Sing Because…*


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> Schnittke Concerto Grosso No 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to this last week and the central slow movement completely escaped me. This time my attention was stronger and it came together for me. A brilliant movement. The outer fast movements are also very engaging. In Schnittke's earnest/sarcastic style. No faux-Mozart.


Schnittke, is the Beethoven of the late 20th century. Through the adversities of his life, the illness and the pain, gave us a piece of universe and humanity. He is a ''smaller'' Bach and Mozart in one Russian body, who remained intact from its inner and outer surroundings. This route between illness and Glory (concerto grosso) death and life, perish and existence is pure magic, no one can resist or ignore. His ability of the best melodies or of the "worst" dissonances is also so emblematic and unique. A travel between the stars and the earth, an eternal continuum with the highest purposes and values. Schnittke brought to modern music what was missing: A new field and level of creation, targeting the audiences and not the micro cosmos of the composer. I was ignoring him until my 40th year. It was the greatest mistake of my musical life...



Bourdon said:


> *Vaughan Williams*
> 
> A Sea Symphony


The BEST set for Vaughan. The Sea Symphony, especially, is mesmerizing. I love these recordings to death, as pieces of musical perfection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 9. Stravinsky, Firebird Suite. Britten, Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes.*

The Dvorak recordings in this set are great. The sound is so vividly recorded, it's like you're standing next to the conductor.

For some reason, I haven't gotten into Benjamin Britten. The Interludes are lovely pieces.


----------



## Itullian

A break from my Brahms binge for some piano music.


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> Schnittke, is the Beethoven of the late 20th century. Through the adversities of his life, the illness and the pain, gave us a piece of universe and humanity. He is a ''smaller'' Bach and Mozart in one Russian body, who remained intact from its inner and outer surroundings. This route between illness and Glory (concerto grosso) death and life, perish and existence is pure magic, no one can resist or ignore. His ability of the best melodies or of the "worst" dissonances is also so emblematic and unique. A travel between the stars and the earth, an eternal continuum with the highest purposes and values. Schnittke brought to modern music what was missing: A new field and level of creation, targeting the audiences and not the micro cosmos of the composer. I was ignoring him until my 40th year. It was the greatest mistake of my musical life...


I was tempted to characterize Schnittke as the Thelonious Monk of classical music. He could also be the Beethoven of the 20th century. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## flamencosketches

View attachment 122032


Olivier Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie. Seiji Ozawa, Toronto Symphony Orchestra. With Yvonne and Jeanne Loriod, the composer's wife and sister-in-law, on piano and ondes Martenot respectively. This is my first time really sitting down and listening to this work, and what a killer performance it is. I have a feeling that this work has something in common with Stravinsky's Le Sacre du Printemps, Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire, and maybe a select few other truly provocative, passionate, expressive works of the century. It's a glorious achievement. Is this Messiaen's only major piece that is inspired by neither Jesus, nor birds?


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


> *A break* from my Brahms binge for some piano music.


What a nice one!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## AeolianStrains

Itullian said:


> A break from my Brahms binge for some piano music.


Any idea how Howard compares to Katsaris, Biret, or Gould?


----------



## pmsummer

DOMINANT CURVE
*Colin Jacobsen - Kojiro Umezaki - Claude Debussy - John Cage* 
Brooklyn Rider
- Johnny Gandelsman - violin
- Colin Jacobsen - violin
- Nicholas Cords - viola
- Eric Jacobsen - cello
_with_
- Kojiro Umezaki - shakuhachi, electronics
- Justin Messina - electronics
_
In a Circle Records_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, cond. 1975










*From BluRay audio disc in:*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

AeolianStrains said:


> Any idea how Howard compares to Katsaris, Biret, or Gould?


I couldn't compare Leslie to Cyprien. The Greek-Cypriot has another status which is quite difficult to be reached from Leslie, for the time being. Glenn is one mythos in Bach. He has NOTHING to do with my Master and his transcriptions or paraphrases. (Glenn has his own spontan paraphrases to Wagner etc... I made in the past my comments to them.) Idil was a wonder child. Leslie is very superior than her in any aspect. (all these are PERSONAL opinions)


----------



## Itullian

AeolianStrains said:


> Any idea how Howard compares to Katsaris, Biret, or Gould?


I also own the Katsaris. It is more virtuosic, exciting than Howard.
Howard is a softer, mellower approach, which I also enjoy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Of those I've heard, I liked Ms. Biret the best. I liked the slower tempi she seems to have generally opted for.









Jean Sibelius: En saga, op.9. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra. Killer performance from a great band.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122036


*Gioachino Rossini*

La Cenerentola

Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1993, reissued 2012


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 122035
> 
> 
> *Gioachino Rossini*
> 
> La Cenerentola
> 
> Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
> Riccardo Chailly, conductor
> 
> 1993, reissued 2012


LOL! It seems that the Italian is not your strongest opera composer, my dearest! (for me too…)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Russian composers:


----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> LOL! It seems that the Italian is not your strongest opera composer, my dearest! (for me too…)


Oops, wrong photo. Let me see if I can fix that.


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati conducting; Haydn: Symphonies in No. 21-22-23

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1/ Liszt: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158/ Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky, Ion Marin


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony.

von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Chevillard/ Fauré/ Gedalge.

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926) Lyric Suite For String Quartet (1926) - Version with Soprano

Wellesz: Sonnets From The Portuguese, Op.52/ Eric Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

Renée Fleming (soprano), Emerson String Quartet (string quartet)
Recorded: 2014-08-29
Recording Venue: Drew University, Madison, NJ


----------



## elgar's ghost

All of Anton Webern's songs from the six-disc _Complete Webern_ box.

Nearly eighty songs may seem a lot to take in one session with just the odd break here and there, but we must remember that this is Webern, the master craftsman of the intricately cut diamond - the total running time is no more than about two and a quarter hours.

Artists: Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), Eric Schneider (pf.), BBC Singers chamber choir dir. by Malcolm Hicks or Simon Joly, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Berlin PO and Pierre Boulez (cond.).

_Drei Gedichte_ [_Three Poems_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius/Richard Dehmel/Gustav Falke] (1899-1902):
_Acht frühe Lieder_ [_Eight Early Songs_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Martin Greif/Wilhelm Weigand/Friedrich Nietzsche/Mathias Claudius/Detlev von Liliencron] (1901-04): 
_Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius] (1903-04):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel] (1906-08):
_Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen_ [_Flee in Light Barges_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.2 [Text: Stefan George] (1908):
_Fünf Lieder aus 'Der siebente Ring'_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.4 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, horn, trumpet, celesta, harp, violin, viola and cello op.8 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1910):
_Drei orchesterlieder_ for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Anton Webern/Stefan George] (1913-14):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: anon. folk sources/Hans Bethge, after Li-Tai-Po/August Strindberg/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1915-17):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and orchestra op.13 [Texts: Karl Kraus/Hans Bethge, after Wang-Seng-Yu and Li-Tai-Po/Georg Trakl] (1914-18):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin and cello op.14 [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1917-21):
_Fünf geistliche Lieder_ [_Five Sacred Songs_] for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola op.15 [Texts: anon.] (1917-22):
_Fünf Canons_ for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet op.16 [Texts: anon. Latin] (1923-24):
_Drei Volkstexte_ [_Three Traditional Rhymes_] for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet op.17 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1924-25):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice, E-flat clarinet and guitar op.18 [Texts: anon.] (1925):
_Zwei Lieder_ for mixed choir, celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet op.19 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1926):
_Drei Gesänge aus 'Viae Inviae'_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.25 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934-35):
_Das Augenlicht_ [_The Eyes' Radiance_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1935):


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana# & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), #
Herbert von Karajan.

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass),
Recorded: 1965-09-29
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Béla Bartók: String Quartet No.3. Emerson String Quartet.



elgars ghost said:


> All of Anton Webern's songs from the six-disc _Complete Webern_ box.
> 
> Nearly eighty songs may seem a lot to take in one session with just the odd break here and there, but we must remember that this is Webern, the master craftsman of the intricately cut diamond - the total running time is no more than about two and a quarter hours.
> 
> Artists: Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), Eric Schneider (pf.), BBC Singers chamber choir dir. by Malcolm Hicks or Simon Joly, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Berlin PO and Pierre Boulez (cond.).
> 
> _Drei Gedichte_ [_Three Poems_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius/Richard Dehmel/Gustav Falke] (1899-1902):
> _Acht frühe Lieder_ [_Eight Early Songs_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Martin Greif/Wilhelm Weigand/Friedrich Nietzsche/Mathias Claudius/Detlev von Liliencron] (1901-04):
> _Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius] (1903-04):
> _Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel] (1906-08):
> _Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen_ [_Flee in Light Barges_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.2 [Text: Stefan George] (1908):
> _Fünf Lieder aus 'Der siebente Ring'_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):
> _Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.4 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
> _Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
> _Zwei Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, horn, trumpet, celesta, harp, violin, viola and cello op.8 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1910):
> _Drei orchesterlieder_ for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Anton Webern/Stefan George] (1913-14):
> _Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: anon. folk sources/Hans Bethge, after Li-Tai-Po/August Strindberg/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1915-17):
> _Vier Lieder_ for voice and orchestra op.13 [Texts: Karl Kraus/Hans Bethge, after Wang-Seng-Yu and Li-Tai-Po/Georg Trakl] (1914-18):
> _Sechs Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin and cello op.14 [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1917-21):
> _Fünf geistliche Lieder_ [_Five Sacred Songs_] for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola op.15 [Texts: anon.] (1917-22):
> _Fünf Canons_ for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet op.16 [Texts: anon. Latin] (1923-24):
> _Drei Volkstexte_ [_Three Traditional Rhymes_] for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet op.17 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1924-25):
> _Drei Lieder_ for voice, E-flat clarinet and guitar op.18 [Texts: anon.] (1925):
> _Zwei Lieder_ for mixed choir, celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet op.19 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1926):
> _Drei Gesänge aus 'Viae Inviae'_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934):
> _Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.25 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934-35):
> _Das Augenlicht_ [_The Eyes' Radiance_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1935):


Amazing. I haven't done this yet, but I'm planning a project to listen to all of the 3-disc Webern complete opus 1-31 box set I have (Boulez's earlier traversal of Webern's works, on Sony) with scores pulled up. I'm thinking I can complete it all in an afternoon, but might split it into a few days.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Berg*
> 
> Lulu


I remember the L.P came out, still in my collection.
( With dust I must add. )


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Berg*
> 
> Lulu


Nice. I listened to a bit of Berg this morning too, the String Quartet op.3, LaSalle Quartet. I have it in the DG Alban Berg Collection box, alongside (I believe) this very same recording of Lulu, which I've not heard. I'm not a big opera guy, I must confess.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner: Der Ritt der Walküren.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## NLAdriaan

millionrainbows said:


> Wagner: Der Ritt der Walküren.
> 
> View attachment 122049


Me too:


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:










*Oculus non vidit
Ave Maria (iii)
Miserere mei
Hail, Queen of Heaven
Duo Seraphim
Felix namque es
Stetit Angelus
Gloria Patri
Missa de Spiritu Sancto:*
Kyrie
Gloria
Sanctus and Benedictus
Agnus Dei
*Hodie Christus natus est
Ubi caritas
Ave Maria (i)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Forget the singing and just listen  ,don,t loose track and follow the music with a libretto.
> I have listened to all the well known operas and I have never enjoyed Mozart more than in his operas
> .It takes so much time to listen to otherwise I would listen to it a lot more.
> Have you heard Bartoks Bluebeard?
> 
> I like to recommend this one,you wil enjoy it for sure.It is short,this one with Troyanos is the best recording of it IMO


Yes! That might by my favorite of the few operas I've heard. I found its characters really relatable. I've not heard that Boulez recording but only the Dorati, which I thought was great.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## premont

AeolianStrains said:


> Any idea how Howard compares to Katsaris, Biret, or Gould?


If I were to compare these [recordings of Beethoven's symphonies in Liszt's arrangements]:

Katsaris: Brilliant, not necessary a good thing in this music

Howard: Straightforward

Biret: Slow. poetic

Scherbakov: Perfunctory

Just my opinion. I prefer Biret. She is the only one who finds something new and unexpected in these arrangements.


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in Rihards Dubra's "Mass of the Assumption":









*Introitus
Confiteor
Kyrie
Gloria
Graduale
Alleluia
Credo
Offertorium
Sanctus Et Benedictus
Pater Noster
Agnus Dei
Communio
Deo Gratias*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Recorded in 12/20/44.


----------



## Vasks

_Dutch duo_

*Wagenaar - Concert Overture: Frithjof's Meerfahrt (van Steen/NM)
Diepenbrock - Marsyas: Concert Suite (Vonk/Chandos)*


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Gamal Abdel-Rahim (Egypt) >>> Introduction and Rondo Baladi from Hassan and Naima, Isis Dance, Phoenician Dance, Egyptian Aspects for Choir and Orchestra, Ibtihal & Erwachen (Al-Sahwa) * From the Contemporary Egyptian music (Vol.2) Second Generation. With, Hatem Nadim (Klavier) and Kurt Wiedmer (Bass)

Very Fine Oriental music, my friends. What I like mostly is that the lastest pieces are the strongest!

A production of Egyptian Ministry of Culture under Dr. Samha El-Kholy (Kairo University)


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Four last songs; Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, Tristan Liebestod. Cheryl Studer, Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden. A long time favourite album. Gorgeous singing. Recommended.


----------



## robin4

_Lidice was chosen as a target for reprisals in the wake of the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich, because its residents were suspected of harbouring local resistance partisans and were falsely associated with aiding team members of Operation Anthropoid.

Altogether, about 340 people from Lidice were murdered because of the German reprisal (192 men, 60 women and 88 children).

The village of Lidice was set on fire and the remains of the buildings destroyed with explosives.

In 1943, the Czech composer, Bohuslav Martinů, wrote the musical work, Memorial to Lidice._


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122055


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Lieder ohne Worte
Andante con variazioni
Rondo capriccioso
Präludium und Fuge e-Moll
27 Variations sérieuses

Javier Perianes, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano).


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> Right now: *Gamal Abdel-Rahim (Egypt) >>> Introduction and Rondo Baladi from Hassan and Naima, Isis Dance, Phoenician Dance, Egyptian Aspects for Choir and Orchestra, Ibtihal & Erwachen (Al-Sahwa) * From the Contemporary Egyptian music (Vol.2) Second Generation. With, Hatem Nadim (Klavier) and Kurt Wiedmer (Bass)
> 
> Very Fine Oriental music, my friends. What I like mostly is that the lastest pieces are the strongest!
> 
> A production of Egyptian Ministry of Culture under Dr. Samha El-Kholy (Kairo University)


I remember him from Art Rocks game about non-western composers. I heard his Osiris which is also pretty good. 
Try this Iranian music
Aminollah A. Hossein: Arya Symphonie




excellent !


----------



## Itullian

1 & 2


----------



## 13hm13

Clara's PC on this CD:








Romance: The Piano Music of Clara Schumann / Kanneh-Mason

Release Date: 07/05/2019 
Label: Decca Catalog #: B003050602 
Composer: Clara Wieck Schumann, Robert Schumann 
Performer: Isata Kanneh-mason 
Conductor: Holly Mathieson 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (Songs of the Auvergne). Dawn Upshaw, soprano; Orchestra de l'Opéra National de Lyon; Kent Nagano, conductor. More gorgeous singing this morning. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Haydn,

Symphony No 91, Kuijken, La Petite Bande










Symphony No 93, Colin Davis, Concertgebouw










I've regressed on Kuijken, finding this recording disappointingly frail.

Colin Davis, on the other hand, draws a spirited performance from the Concertgebouw in splendid sound. No 93 (the flatulent) is one of my favorite Haydn symphonies. The only disappointment here is that the second movement fart is not played with sufficient intensity. I'm told Szell is unmatched in this respect. 

I'm debating whether I should embark on a listening of the entire London Symphony set. I risk Haydn fatigue. Maybe I'll alternate Colin Davis, Franz Bruggen, Nikolaus Harnoncourt performances to add variety.

In retrospect, I've got a plan. Listening sessions in which a Haydn symphony is paired with atonal honking.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

My first experience with Bruch. If your interested in Bruch, here might be a place to look.

http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/bruch.php


----------



## Joe B

D Smith said:


> Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (Songs of the Auvergne). Dawn Upshaw, soprano; Orchestra de l'Opéra National de Lyon; Kent Nagano, conductor. More gorgeous singing this morning. Recommended.


GREAT disc!!!!!


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, from the Bournemouth SO conducted by Jose Serebrier.

I like the way Serebrier or the record company mix a few works together creating a nice little programme that demands to be listened right through. On this disc (vol 1) we get:

Slavonic Dance Op 46 No 1,
Symphony No 9,
Czech Suite,
Slavonic Dance Op 72 No 2.









The first time I've listened to the 9th symphony for a few years.


----------



## Joe B

This morning I listened to 2 releases of Rihards Dubra. His choral compositions are excellent! Those 2 releases are the only releases at prestoclassical.com that contain only his compositions. So, I searched Presto Classical and found choral compilations which contained one of his pieces. And because Presto allows you to download individual tracks, I've now compiled a "3rd" release, if you will, of his choral works from these releases (one more on my next post):

































*A Child's Prayer
Laetentur in Caelis
Te Deum
O Radix Jesse
Duo Seraphim
If from the Sky You Come Down...*


----------



## Joe B

Along with this:









*Stetit Angelus*

edit: This gives me another 51 minutes of Dubra's choral music!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Webern - piano and chamber works from the six-disc box this evening.

Artists: Gidon Kremer (v.), Clemens Hagen (vc.), Gianluca Cascioli (pf.), Oleg Maisenberg (pf.), Krystian Zimerman (pf.), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (pf.), Mary Ann McCormick (mezzo), Emerson String Quartet and members of the Ensemble Intercontemporain.

_Movement_ for piano WoO (by 1906):
_Rondo_ for piano WoO (by 1906):
_Kinderstück_ for piano WoO (1924):
_Klavierstück_ for piano WoO (1925):
_Variations_ for piano op.27 (1935-36):

*****************************

_Two Pieces_ for cello and piano WoO (1899):
String Quartet WoO (1905):
_Langsamer Satz_ for string quartet WoO (1905):
_Rondo_ for string quartet WoO (1906):
Piano Quintet WoO (1907):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 (1909):
_Four Pieces_ for violin and piano op.7 (1910):
_Six Bagatelles_ for string quartet op.9 (1911-13):
_Three Pieces_ for string quartet (and female voice in middle movement) WoO [Text: Anton Webern] (1913):
_Three Little Pieces_ for cello and piano op.11 (1914):
Cello Sonata WoO (1914):
_Movement_ for string trio WoO (1925):
String Trio op.20 (1926-27):
Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1930):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola and cello op.24 (1934):
String Quartet op.28 (1936-38):


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1 / Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2
Isabelle van Keulen, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros-Marbà


----------



## D Smith

Suk: Fairy Tale, Fantasy, Fantastic Scherzo. Falletta/Buffalo. Very well performed and recorded. Falletta really is an excellent conductor. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer, Nocturnes*


----------



## Joe B

Gidon Kremer and Martha Argerich performing violin sonatas of Bartok, Janacek, and Messiaen:


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CONSORT MUSIC
_1558 - 1603_
*Innocentio Alberti - William Daman - William Mundy - Robert Parsons - Nicholas Strogers - John Taverner - Robert White - Clement Woodcock - Anonymes*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola de gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op.133. Kodály Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to discs 9 & 10 of 14:










Program: *Stabat Mater*
Performers: The Washington Chorus and Orchestra, Christine Brewer (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo-soprano), John Aler (tenor), Ding Gao (baritone)
Conductor: Robert Shafer
Composer: *Antonin Dvorak*
Recording: Recorded 11/12/2000-11/14/2000 Concert Hall, John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, Washington, DC, USA
Format: CD (DDD-2002)
Label: HNH International Ltd. (2017 Brilliant Classics)


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
- John Potter - tenor, director
- Stephen Stubbs - lute
- John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
- Maya Homburger - baroque violin
- Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut - Christopher Tye - David Lamb - Arvo Pärt - Harry 
Partch - John Cage - Louis Hardin - Hildegard von Bingen - Perotin, Henry 
Purcell - Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Septets

The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: Violin Concerto No.5 In A, K.219 / Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No.4 In D Minor, Op.31
Hilary Hahn, The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Paavo Järvi


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Hummel: Septets
> 
> The Nash Ensemble.


Everything I've heard by Hummel has been good. I haven't heard his septets...yet.


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> Everything I've heard by Hummel has been good. I haven't heard his septets...yet.


They are both on You tube for your convenient.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Skrowaczeski and the Saarbrucken RSO performing Beethoven's2nd Symphony.

Aware of the frequent discussions regarding 'best' Beethoven cycles...…for me it is between this Oehms series of recordings and Peter Maag's.


----------



## Itullian

English suites 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

1) Piano Sonata in B minor
2) Nuages gris
3) La notte
4) La lugubre gondola II
5) Funerailles

Krystian Zimerman, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

arranged for violin

Rachel Podger (violin).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Anton Webern this morning - orchestral works, arrangements and cantatas.

Artists: Christiane Oelze (sop.), Gerald Finlay (bass), BBC Singers chamber choir, dir. by Simon Joly, Berlin PO and Pierre Boulez (cond.).

_Im Sommerwind_ - idyll for large orchestra WoO (1904):
_Passacaglia_ for orchestra op.1 (1908):
_Five movements_ for string quartet op.5 - arr. for string orchestra (1909 - arr. 1929):
_Six Pieces_ for orchestra op.6 (1909):
_Five Pieces_ for orchestra WoO (1913):
_Five Pieces_ for orchestra op.10 (1911-13):
Symphony for orchestra op.21 (1928):
Nos. 1 and 4 from _6 Deutsche Tänze_ for piano by Franz Schubert D820 - arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1824 - arr. 1931):
_Fuge (ricercar) a 6 voci_ from _Musikalisches Opfer_ by J.S. Bach BWV1079 - arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1747 - arr. 1934-35):
_Cantata no.1_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1938-39):
_Variations_ for orchestra op.30 (1940):
_Cantata no.2_ for soprano, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.31 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1941-43):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nominated for a Latin GRAMMY. Heard the Villa-Lobos earlier and the Ponce now.


----------



## jim prideaux

had come across the name Yonandi Butt every so often and had no idea who he/she is/was.....

had a look on the net and came across the fact that the Glazunov Society had recognised his recording of the 3rd Symphony (ASV) with a particularly prestigious award.....

found a second hand copy which was delivered by the 'postie' this morning

also includes Stenka Razin and Serenades....first listen coming up!


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet no.13 in B-flat major, op.130. Kodály Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 3

Suite Bergamasque
Pour le piano : Sarabande
La plus que lente ( valse )
Valse romantique


----------



## Joe B

Track 8 from "The American Scene":










Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in William Grant Still's "Mother and Child". This single piece of music was all that was needed to get me hooked into his music.


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading The Tallis Scholars in choral works by William Cornysh:










*Salve regina
Ave Maria, mater Dei
Gaude virgo mater Christi
Magnificat
Ah, Robin
Adieu, adieu, my heartes lust
Adieu, courage
Woefully arrayed
Stabat Mater*


----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.6 in D minor, op.104. I feel like there's no way this symphony is really in D minor. It largely has either a major-key or Dorian feel to it. It is also so upbeat, free-flowing, and lyrical. It reminds me of floating down a river on a tube somewhere up in the mountains in the summer time. This has to be one of his greatest symphonies alongside the 5th. The 7th, I'm afraid, I don't really "get" just yet. It's a damn shame Sibelius couldn't have left behind two more symphonies (or however many more; but he would have been a worthy entry into the pantheon of 9-symphonists). The direction he was going with the last three was fascinating.

I would say as a whole, Sibelius' music has been making more sense to me lately. I'm glad I have been listening to Berglund, as well as Ashkenazy, rather than Vänskä. The latter's conducting has kind of obscured some of the meaning of this music to me, I think, with his ultra-streamlined approach.


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> Peter Phillips leading The Tallis Scholars in choral works by William Cornysh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salve regina
> Ave Maria, mater Dei
> Gaude virgo mater Christi
> Magnificat
> Ah, Robin
> Adieu, adieu, my heartes lust
> Adieu, courage
> Woefully arrayed
> Stabat Mater*


This is a really fine one


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra- Marc Albrecht .


----------



## Tero

The 2 works fine. The 5 does not really work for me. I'd like to hear Symphony 2 for piano trio some day.


----------



## millionrainbows

String Quartet No. 11 in F minor op. 95 "Serioso", the Hungarian String Quartet, 1955 (mono).


----------



## Itullian

Really liking this set!
The remastering is fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition/ A Night on the Bare Mountain/Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122091


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi, conductor

2019


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various works for the rest of the day, but leaving his two operas for another time. Please note that Berg declined to use opus numbers after op.7.

Twelve songs from _(46) Jugendlieder_ volumes one and two for voice and piano WoO (1901-08):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano: version one WoO [Text: Theodor Storm] (1907):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano: version two WoO [Text: Theodor Storm] (1925):
_Fünf Orchesterlieder nach Ansichtkartentexten von Peter Altenberg_ for soprano and orchestra op.4 (1912):
_Sieben frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO - rev. and arr. for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Carl Hauptmann/Nikolaus Lenau/Theodor Storm/Rainer Maria Rilke/Johannes Schlaf/Otto Erich Hartleben/Paul Hohenberg] (orig. c. 1905-08 - arr. 1928):



Piano Sonata op.1 (1907-08):










String Quartet op.3 (1910):
_Hier ist Friede_ (_Here is Peace_) from _Fünf Orchesterlieder, nach Ansichtkartentexten von Peter Altenberg_ for voice and orchestra op.4 - arr. for piano, harmonium, violin and cello WoO (orig. 1911-12 - arr. 1917):
_Vier Stücke_ for clarinet and piano op.5 - arr. for viola and piano by Henk Guittart (1913 - arr. 1992):
_Adagio_ from the _Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and thirteen winds - arr. for violin, clarinet and piano (orig. 1923-25 - arr. 1926):
_Lyric Suite_ for string quartet (1925-26):



_Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and thirteen winds (1923-25):



_Drei Stücke_ for orchestra op.6 (1914-15):
Three pieces from the _Lyric Suite_ for string quartet - arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1928):
Violin Concerto (1935):


----------



## Bourdon

*Picchi*

An exciting record.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> String Quartet No. 11 in F minor op. 95 "Serioso", the Hungarian String Quartet, 1955 (mono).
> 
> View attachment 122087


I have a feeling the Hungarians can really tear it up with this one. I'll need to check this out.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 0. 1869 version. Barenboim/Chicago. An energetic and vigourous reading from this overall excellent set. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_Reviewing Robert_

*Schumann - Overture: Julius Ceasar (Wildner/Naxos)
Schumann - Piano Trio #1 (Borodin Trio/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## robin4

_Aram Khachaturian was born on June 6 1903 in the city of Tiflis (present-day Tbilisi, Georgia) into an Armenian family.

The predominant religion in Armenia is Christianity. The roots of the Armenian Church go back to the 1st century.

According to tradition, the Armenian Church was founded by two of Jesus' twelve apostles - Thaddaeus and Bartholomew - who preached Christianity in Armenia between AD 40-60.

Because of these two founding apostles, the official name of the Armenian Church is Armenian Apostolic Church. It is sometimes referred to as the Armenian Orthodox Church.

It is headed by a Catholicos.
_


_When I was in high school I was an acolyte (altar boy) in the Episcopal Church.

The Catholicos of the Armenian Orthodox Church had traveled outside Armenia for the first time in 600 years.

I was asked to participate in a service in which he presided at Grace Cathedral in San Franciso, CA.

The Catholicos and his assistant priests had a medieval appearance, and the air was very smokey because of the burning incense. There was a lot of beautiful chanting.

_


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Clarinet Trio, Sonatas. Joseph Shiner, Somi Kim & Yoanna Prodanova. Very appealing set, well performed. Brahms sure knew how to write for the clarinet.


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Violin Sonatas. I have all of these on sheet music, I should learn to play a few, they're really nice.









Haydn String Quartets Op 76 no 3 Emperor; Op 76 no 2 Fifths; Op 76 no 4 Sunrise









Schubert Sonata for arpeggione, Schumann Five pieces in folk style, Debussy Cello Sonata. 









Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1&2, Variations Concertante for Cello and piano, Albumblatt for piano, Song without words for Cello and piano 









Beethoven Violin Sonata no 7, Brahms Violin Sonata no 2, Mozart Violin Sonata K481, Fauré Violin Sonata no 1, Previn Violin Sonata no 2, plus Penderecki La Follia, Kreisler Schön Rosemarin Caprice viennois Leibesleid, Brahms Hungarian Dances 1, 2, and 5, Massenet Meditation from Thais, Ravel Piece in the form of a Habanera, Debussy Beau Soir. 
Lovely two cd set.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not fan of Bela and his music. That's clear. Despite this, I have some good recordings with his works. One of these is the complete concertos with *F. Fricsay and G. Anda. (RSO Berlin)* I can't comment the performance, because I have listened not enough Bartok's works. What I can say is that the sound and the overall production is very good (DG) Geza is a GREAT pianist and he plays very fluently these demanding works. (I could say perfectly, but I don't know how it looks like the perfect Bartok...) This is the first issue of these recordings. (1989) There is also a later one, which I don't have in my collection.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Te Deum & Mass in D Minor* Corydon Singers & Orchestra conducted by Matthew Best on hyperion








Typically monumental Bruckner. Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

*Mattäus-Passion*

This is really beautiful


----------



## Rambler

*Isaac Albeniz: Espana, Iberia & Mallorca* Katona Twins (guitar duo) on Channel Classics.








Piano music arranges for 2 guitars. I suppose it come as no surprise that these Albeniz pieces work so well played on guitar. And they are superbly played and recorded here. I might even prefer the guitar versions over the piano originals!


----------



## Malx

A very fine 'old school' approach to two of Beethoven's finest sonatas.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 7 and 8*
Jan Willem de Vriend, Netherlands Symphony Orchestra

7 is performed well but does not distinguish itself to make it to my upper tier for the symphony. 8 is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Sheppard*

A great recording and one of the best sung by the Tallis Scholars

Media Vita
Christe Redemptor omnium
Sacris Solemnis
In Manus Tuas
In Manus Tuas
In Manus Tuas
Verbum Caro


----------



## Malx

A work I haven't listened to for a while:
Kabalevsky, Violin Concerto - Gil Shaham, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.

For a piece written in 1948 it seems so un-twentieth century in its style - are we hearing the result of the Russian authorities' influence on the composer?
It is still a fun piece to listen to - that comment is not meant to belittle the concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose, Pavane, Rapsodie espagnole.*

The Ravel in this set is outstanding, vividly recorded.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hubert Parry: Symphony No.1 & Symphonic Variations 
Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Revisiting Disc 1 of Bamert's cycle of Parry's Symphonies.

I haven't heard any of Parry's Symphonies for some time, so it will be refreshing to hear these pieces again.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Pletnev wielding the baton, a favourite Symphonic Poem of mine:
Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead.


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezo* on Warner Classics








The third disc from this 5 CD set is devoted to Mahler.

- Kindertotenlieder
- Funf Ruckert-Lieder
- Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
- Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen
- Urlicht from Symphony No. 2 ' Resurrection'

Janet Baker's voice is particularly good at expressing emotion, particularly of the inward soul-searching kind. And Mahler is a composer who is frequently focused on expressing such feelings. So this is a great disc! Janet Baker is my favourite singer in this repertoire.


----------



## Malx

Next tonight a strange piece:

Tveitt, The Turtle - Ingebjorg Kosmo (mezzo-soprano), Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.
This work sets text from John Steinbeck's The Grapes of Wrath - interesting.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.

Invigorating, marvellous sound!


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.
> 
> Invigorating, marvellous sound!


A favourite set of Schubert Symphonies for me Jim - the earlier ones in particular, 8 & 9 are good but don't stand above many of the alternatives.


----------



## Red Terror

*Wyscnhegradsky, Bancquart & Moëne: Pianos quart de ton*


----------



## Malx

Next along is this classic recording of Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini.
Fleisher & Szell are electric in this performance and the sound from 1957 is fine too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arthur Bliss: Checkmate: A Ballet in One Scene with a Prologue 
David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

Another disc I am revisiting and enjoying immensely.


----------



## Malx

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arthur Bliss: Checkmate: A Ballet in One Scene with a Prologue
> David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
> 
> Another disc I am revisiting and enjoying immensely.


One of Naxos' finest


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1 in C minor, "The Saucy Maid". (Does anyone know why Bruckner nicknamed it that? :lol Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Malx said:


> One of Naxos' finest


It's definitely a stand out. I hadn't heard this work for some time before finding this again and playing it. It's a fantastic disc in every sense - the interpretation, the performance and recording/production- it all comes together.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122108


*Robert Schumann*

Liederkreis
Dichterliebe
7 Lieder

Ian Bostridge, tenor
Julius Drake, piano

1998


----------



## Guest

Was going to listen to Haydn Symphony 93, Bruggen, but stuff intervened.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122107
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1 in C minor, "The Saucy Maid". (Does anyone know why Bruckner nicknamed it that? :lol Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.


And now onto Helgoland, catalogued as WAB 71. Apparently, this was his final completed work. I have no idea what is being sung, maybe something religious...? It's an interesting piece. So far, I have been very impressed with the performance, especially as someone who has never been terribly interested in the Berlin Philharmonic outside of a few choice recordings. I'm excited to continue listening through to the Bruckner symphonies. Number one was really good!


----------



## Red Terror

42452352354534634634654


----------



## flamencosketches

Alban Berg: String Quartet, op.3. LaSalle Quartet.


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann Symphony No 2 and the Manfred Overture
Rafael Kubelik conducts the Berlin Philharmonic
Recorded by Deutsche Grammophon 1964


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122112


*John Tavener*
- Song for Athene
- The Lamb

*John Ireland*
- Ex ore innocentium

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
- Hymn to the Cherubim

*Count Alexander Sheremetiev*
- Now ye heavenly powers

*Benjamin Britten*
- Hymn to St Cecilia

*Pawel Lukaszewski*
- Ave Maria

*Antonio Lotti*
- 8-part Crucifuxus

*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere

*Zoltán Kodály*
- Esti Dal

*Nigel Short*
- The Dying Soldier (trad. arr.)

*Gustav Holst*
- Psalm 148, Lord who had made us for Thine own

*William Henry Harris*
- Faire is the Heaven

Tenebrae
Nigel Short, director


----------



## ECraigR

Mahler, symphony no 7, the Sydney Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## deprofundis

Cipriano De Rore- Madrigali on the consort of musicke conduct by Anthony Rooley wow sublime stuff. I was dying to get my hand on that one, pronto.


----------



## Guest

Perhaps not the most attractive cover, but the extroverted playing and wonderful sound make up for it. I love his use of the 16' stop at dramatic points. (Mine is a 24/96 FLAC from Hyperion--couldn't find it on Qobuz or Tidal, but I'm happy to pay for it!)


----------



## Dimace

It is clear that you love the German Opera, mainly because of Wagner. It is a correct decision. Wagner's operas, in overall quality, are light years in front of the other German Operas, with the Das Wunder der Heliane exception, in which Korngold make the unthinkable: He is building his opera on a single Motif!

My new opera composer, is certainly not a Wagner. He is also not a Korngold. But he isn't also a Graun… This means that you will not lose your ears. So!* Conradin Kreutzer (aus Baden, If I can remember correctly) and his most famous opera Das Nachtlager in Granada! *

What we have here? A love story. The girl wants to marry the A, her father wants she to marry the B, etc. All this in Spain at 1640. At least we have some Spanish folklore here. Not bad…

A very good overall production from Capriccio, with nice booklet, full with useful information about the widely unknown composer and his work. (also in English) *Helmut (Austria) is VERY GOOD director. *(I love him because he has style and level. Very aristocratic guy who knows music and life) Despite he is 85 years old, remains active artistically and his son, Daniel, plays the violin in Wiener PO. Super family!


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the living room:


----------



## Joe B

It's getting late, so I'm listening in my office on my headphone rig:









(at a slightly elevated volume level!

edit: I'm liking #6 more all the time....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1/ String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132/Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XI

Aaron Pilsan (piano), Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Aaron Pilsan (piano), Antje Weithaas & Christian Tetzlaff (violins), Rachel Roberts (viola) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)



> Gramophone Magazine November 2011
> You're acutely aware that this is a quartet of individuals, each player highly responsive to the others...the contrast between austerity and warmth [in Op. 132] is very well conveyed here, as is the incessant propulsion of the finale...I particularly like the way [Rivinius and Pilsan] go for the finale [of the Cello Sonata], which isn't in any way brash but conveys absolutely the bold energy of Beethoven's music at this time.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année

and other late piano works

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1974-05-15
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago

Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1979-12
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## canouro

*Fons Luminis - Codex Las Huelgas*
Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/ Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Very fine recordings , Thiry was my introduction to the organ works of Messiaen.


----------



## flamencosketches

Elliott Carter: Concerto for Orchestra. Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta. Quite beautiful, actually.


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka ‎- Missa Sanctissimae Trinitatis*
Anna Hlavenková, Magdalena Kozená, Lubomír Moravec, Richard Sporka
Marek Stryncl, Musica Florea Singers, Musica Florea Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Songfest, Chichester Psalms

Donald Gramm (bass), Clamma Dale (soprano), John Reardon (baritone), Neil Rosenshein (tenor), Nancy Williams (mezzo-soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Jeunesse-Chor (chorus), Günther Theuring (chorus master), Soloist of the Wiener Sangerknaben (1) (singer)

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Larkenfield

Nothing but album covers! Here's something magnificent now:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger part one today.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.8 (1882):
Horn Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.11 (1883):
_Burleske_ in D-minor for piano and orchestra WoO (1886):
_Aus Italien_ - symphonic fantasy op.16 (1887):










Symphony no.1 in E (1896-99):
_Interlude and Carnival Music_ from the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-04):










_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ op.100 (1904):
_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

I continue the Messiaen organ works


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Piano Concerto in C major for four hands, Op. 153/ Symphony No. 2, Op. 781

Liu Xiao Ming & Horst Gobel (pianos)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122122


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces
Op. 12: Arietta, Waltz, Folk Melody, Norwegian Rhapsody
Op. 38: Elegy, Waltz, Canon
Op. 47: Melody
Op. 54: March of the Trolls, Notturna
Op. 57: Gade, Illusion, Homesickness
Op. 62: Sylph, The Brook, Phantom, Homeward
Op. 65: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen
Op. 68: At Your Feet, Evening in the Mountains, Cradle Song
Op. 71: Summer Evening, Gone, Remembrances

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2002

From the booklet:
"Grieg's house at Troldhaugen, on the outskirts of Bergen, sits on a headland with wide views overlooking the fjord. The drawing room, now preserved as a museum, still contains Grieg's Model B Steinway piano dating from 1892. This instrument has a rich-toned middle register and a transparent, bell-like treble ideally suited to the intimacy of the Lyric Pieces. Having lived in Bergen for many years, I have long cherished an ambition to record a selection of these pieces on this lovely instrument in the high-ceilinged, wood-floored and wood-paneled drawing room at Troldhaugen. My choices are drawn from most of the opus number groupings. Almost all of Grieg's music from Opus 43 onwards was composed at Troldhaugen, and it is very special for me that some of the pieces written in this magical setting are included here."
--Leif Ove Andsnes

Thanks to *Rogerx* for recommending this delightful album.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

This is the last one of the Messiaen recordings played by Louis Thiry,he died just recently on 27 june this year.
Messiaen said about him

*"Louis Thiry is an extraordinary organist. An accomplished virtuoso, an all-round musician, with unequalled memory and skill: he may be classed among the heroes of music (he has given several fine performances of my most difficult organ works -in particular my Messe de la Pentecôte). All those who have heard and all those who will hear Louis Thiry can but admire him. "*



















Watch out for this edition, it contains errors, blieb blieb sounds.
I purchased three sets and all of them had the problems in exactly the same place on the CD.
Fortunately I got my money back and I found this first edition in mint condition, luckily without problems.


----------



## robin4

*one piano four hands, and two pianos*


----------



## deprofundis

Hello folks, Im listening this morning to:

Les Grands offertoires Grégoriens II (psaumes grégorien)

Damien Poisblaud & Les Chantres du Thoronets.

Have a nice day goodbye :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 11 (BWV 136, 138, 95, 46)*
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan








*Johann Sebastian Bach - Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 22 (BWV 20, 7, 94)*
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## Vasks

_Some Serge_

*Prokofiev - American Overture (Ashkenazy/Exton)
Prokofiev - Visions fugitives (Raekallio/Ondine)
Prokofiev - Scythian Suite (Kuchar/Naxos)*


----------



## JAS

I picked this up after seeing it posted somewhere around here. It is a curious work, strongly reminiscent of the time when the events took place (if not precisely, at least very suggestively). I am not sure that the text is particularly inspired, especially with the repeated "I am King" part, but it is an interesting work.









I have only two CDs of music by Suk (this one only recently acquired after hearing it on the radio). I am on the lookout for more (and different works).


----------



## Malx

This afternoon, Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker (complete ballet) & Sleeping Beauty (suite) - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.
Nice to hear this work again.
Excellent performance and very decent recording.


----------



## Guest

A recital of staggering virtuosity and and a throwback to the Golden Era of piano playing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

After Messiaen this beautiful cantata


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Symphony No 93, Bruggen.










A great recording of a great work. Great interest in every movement. A refreshing contrast to the sumptuous sound Davis gets from the Concertgebouw.

Haydn Symphony No 94, Davis,










A fine performance, but I find the work less interesting than No 93. The highlight is the second movement. It contains the famous "surprise" but is interesting for the intense development of the very simple theme (which resembles 'twinkle, twinkle little star').

Kokkonen, String Quartet No 1, Sibelius Academy Quartet










A fascinating work. I particularly enjoy the first movement, which is built from imitative counterpoint and motivic development. The second movement is a somber, sensual meditation. The finals seems to return to the mood of the opening but I find it harder to follow.


----------



## canouro

*Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf ‎- Symphonies & Concertos*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2. Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. My first time hearing this piece and perhaps not the last. B. Tchaikovsky is obviously talented and wrote some evocative music here. I'm just not sure what the point was but that could change with more exposure. I liked this better than his piano concerto which he wrote 5 years after this work, which is the only other thing I've heard by him. Good performance as far as I can tell.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Gerald Finzi, C. Hubert H. Parry, and Frank Bridge:


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich, Symphony no. 8 (1943) Rostropovich, LSO (2004)

The Germans in retreat yet Russia in tatters... DSCH wasn’t willing to offer a victory statement. And he was penalized once again for his individuality by the state. I really love this work in five and probably better diced six movements. The “little fast” movements 2 and the closing 5 contain some of his best folk whimsy with doses of Jazz. Once one get past the solemnity and focuses on the hopeful determination, it becomes an “almost” optimistic work.


----------



## Itullian

Totally blown away by this set!
Some of the best Brahms symphonies I ever heard!!!!!
Never expected that.
I'm in shock.


----------



## Rambler

*Mel Bonis: Piano Quartets* Mozart Piano Quartet on MDG















Mel Bonis (1858 - 1937) was a French composer who had to deal with the disadvantage of being a woman composer. Luckily as the 20th century progressed a handful of female composers were appearing, even if the odds were still heavily stacked against them.

This is a fine disc of piano quartets and it is the only disc of her music in my collection. It is pretty much what one would expect from a relatively conservative French composer, but I rather like French chamber music from this period so that's no bad thing.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke - Violin Concerto 4 (Out of Russia - Kremer/Eschenbach)


----------



## Bourdon

*Some additional information about Louis Thiry*

In the early 1970s, the Calliope label was looking for an organist who could record the organ music of Messiaen as part of an anthology with French organ music. Via organist André Isoir, involved in the project, they ended up with Louis Thiry. In just ten days (actual nights), he recorded the entire oeuvre, if published. The music must have sounded bizarre to many (and probably still) at the time. The LPs were nevertheless greeted with rave reviews, not to mention Messiaen's own praises. Even now, these performances are very impressive, despite the fact that Messiaen's organ music has already been put on CD very often. Messiaen himself was perhaps not the most unfailing, but surely the most colorful interpreter of his own organ music. Louis Thiry's recordings are the opposite. His organ (Metzler, Geneva) sounds anything but Catholic-French, everything here is rumbling on his Protestant-Swiss. It is mainly the accuracy and agility that make Thiry's performances so contagious: everything is crystal clear, as if it is dictated to us. And somewhere that was true. Thiry had to learn all that complex music by heart, because as a child he lost his eyesight due to an accident. For this, he first had to transfer everything into Braille (per system, hands and feet separately), while his wife dictated to him the countless notes and difficult rhythms.

What a impressive dedication.

Éclairs sur L'au-dela to end this fine day with his last composition commissioned by the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

Stunning playing and quite good sound for a 50 year old recording.


----------



## Bourdon

deprofundis said:


> Hello folks, Im listening this morning to:
> 
> Les Grands offertoires Grégoriens II (psaumes grégorien)
> 
> Damien Poisblaud & Les Chantres du Thoronets.
> 
> Have a nice day goodbye :tiphat:


shame that the recording has so much reverberation but maybe you like it that way.


----------



## chill782002

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No 5

Boris Berman

Recorded 1989


----------



## Rambler

*The Piano Music of Frank Bridge Vol 1* Mark Bebbington on Somm















Here is a disc of Frank Bridge's piano music. Rather unfairly I have rather overlooked the music of Frank Bridge. This is my token Frank Bridge disc. I'm sure he merits much more attention than I have given him as yet.

Rather a nice disc!


----------



## Malx

A new acquistion:
Partitas Nos 1, 2, & 4 - Igor Levit. (CD1)


----------



## canouro

*W.A. Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique - Symphonies Nos. 39, 40 & 41*
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## WVdave

Saint-Saëns; Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78
Zubin Mehta, The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra Label:
London Records ‎- CS 6680, Vinyl, LP, Album, Canada, 1971.


----------



## Dimace

Larkenfield said:


> Nothing but album covers! Here's something magnificent now:


Excellent two layer (manual) performance plus footwork!

Organ in its purest and most difficult form. I prefer (as a player) a three or four manual instrument, to have less footwork, which is FFFFFFFFing difficult and in extended work very physically demanding. Die Frau is wearing special organists shoes and many times her feats are hanging in the air. When footwork is not involved this (after some time) is a martyrium. (I see no foot rest in this organ). Complete foot participation is nowadays seldom, also from great organists, who prefer more modern multi manual organs to make the whole work with their hands. (it is logic, because 80% are piano players, who are ALSO playing the organ.) The new mode, alas! is to have also one or two people (right and left) to help with the air (start/stop mechanism) This is a Baroque Organ (Gottfried Silberman, I believe, you can correct me if it is Johannsen, Hildebrandt etc...) which J.S Bach was also using. The Romantic era organs have more (up to five) layers (manuals) and sound easier, due to their better technic. Are also much easier to be played. (depends always from the arrangement... )


----------



## Rambler

*Amy Beach: Chamber music* Ambache on Chandos















Well I started this evening's listening with chamber music from a female French composer. I'm finishing with chamber music by a female American composer - Amy Beach.

This disc includes: 
- Pino Quintet
- Piano Trio
- Theme and Variations for Flute and String Quartet,

Like the music of Mel Bonis this is in a conservative style, but very enjoyable. Fine performances here.


----------



## Dimace

I really hope and pray, all our Texas friends to be well and healthy. Socking moments in German TV. This guns craziness must be stop. 

This post is important. All the music we know, we owe and play is NOTHING in comparison with ONE human life.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

1) Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
2) Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60
3) Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26

*Mahler*

1) Piano Quartet Movement

Domus


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian

Being a Brahms nut I had to get this 4 cd set by Danny boy.
Just starting to listen so no opinion yet.
HOWEVER, Amazon USA has it listed for $70.00!!!!!!!! Outrageous !
I got mine at Presto for $30.00 so I'm ok with that.
It's a beautiful package with fold out digipack in a cardboard sleeve.
Beautiful fold out pictures and a nice booklet.
On to the music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mieczyslaw Weinberg String Quartet # 1 Op. 2/141










Quatuor Danel


----------



## D Smith

^^ @Itulian I have that Barenboim Brahms set and I think you'll like it.

As chance would have it I listened to Brahms 2nd today performed by Bruno Walter and New York This is one of the best performances of the second that I am aware of and it features an amazing climax. Recommended for Brahms lovers.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner Fourth, Kurt Sanderling. I approve.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOL MUSIC FOR THE SUN KING
*Marin Marais*
Spectre de la Rose

_Naxos_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 "Eroica" in E flat major, Op. 55










Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

"THE KING'S DELIGHT"
_17c. Ballads for Voice & Violin Band_
*Various Contemporary and Anonymous composers*
The King's Noyse
David Douglass - director
_with_ Paul O'Dette - lute, cittern
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## flamencosketches

Olivier Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Vera Beths, Anner Bylsma (RIP), George Pieterson, Reinbert de Leeuw. "Louange à l'Eternité de Jésus". This is just heart wrenchingly beautiful. The whole Quatuor has to be one of the 2 or 3 greatest pieces of chamber music ever written. Certainly the kind of music which places one in awe of the divine.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









Currently listening to Fenella Humphreys and Nathan Williamson performing violin sonatas:


















Great performance and incredible recording, done at Wyastone Leys (Nimbus).


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Children's Corner
Estampes (3)
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente


----------



## Dimace

*For Cesar Franck's lovers a VERY beautiful Prelude, Choral et Fugue & Prelude, Aria et Fugue, from the GREAT Annie d' Arco!*
Calliope, (Frankreich) LP.









I wish you all a peaceful Sunday, my friends.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.
> 
> Invigorating, marvellous sound!


and starting the day with another listen......Malx identified this cycle as a 'favourite set' and very difficult to disagree, does the 4th really warrant the title 'Tragic'?


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay sings Schubert

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet).


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49/ Mozart, L: Trumpet Concerto in D major/ Telemann: Concerto TWV in D major for trumpet, strings & b.c./ Vivaldi: Trumpet Concerto in A flat major

Maurice André (trumpet)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 2

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

4 Komische Ländler, D354
Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Andantino D823
Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Grand Duo Sonata in C major, D812


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn*

from the Haydn Edition (2009 release)
CD #112

Baryton Trios Nos. 1-7

Esterhazy Ensemble
Michael Brussing, baryton
Andras Bolyki, viola
Maria Andrasfalvy-Brussing, cello


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Zimerman, Boston SO, Ozawa.


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzólla: Tango!

Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Christian Gerber (bandoneon), Ulrike Payer (piano) & Rüdiger Ludwig (double bass)

Piazzólla: Concierto para Quinteto
Piazzólla: Contrabajissimo
Piazzólla: Escualo
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Libertango
Piazzólla: Michelangelo 70
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Piazzólla: Tangata
Piazzólla: Tanti anni prima ('Ave Maria')
Piazzólla: Tristeza de un doble A
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño


----------



## flamencosketches

jim prideaux said:


> and starting the day with another listen......Malx identified this cycle as a 'favourite set' and very difficult to disagree, does the 4th really warrant the title 'Tragic'?


If you ask me, no. But if I'm not mistaken, it was Schubert himself who bestowed this title upon it. Would have been interesting to know his thought process.


----------



## Larkenfield

Spectacular Chopin performance from Kate Liu:


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone, my morning start at 4:30 a.m, I dot fast walking or cycling, if I do fast walking I bring out my I-phone whit speaker on: today I walk whit instrumental rock, then finally returning home, I put Chant Grégorien LP wise, and will put some more analog wonnder , thanks everybody & have a nice day, take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

in response to a discussion o another thread I am now listening to Brahms 3rd Symphony ( I can only cope with 1hr of DIY!) performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO.....I had not listened to this performance for a while and although I might have been a little dismissive it will not be replacing Gielen or Mackerras (among others) in my 'affections'.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Dérive 1 & 2. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## canouro

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
Samuel Barber - Adagio For Strings
Gabriel Fauré - Pavane, Op. 50
Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On Greensleeves
Johann Pachelbel - Kanon
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Serenade In C For Strings, Op 48
Percy Grainger - Irish Tune From County Derry (Danny Boy)

*Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été * & Canteloube: Chants de France

Suzanne Danco (soprano)* , Lucie Daullène (soprano), Joseph Canteloube (piano)

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Thor Johnson.


----------



## millionrainbows

Still listening to Bruckner 4, Sanderling. Hey, it's long...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - part two today.

_Macbeth_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare op.23 (1886-88):
_Don Juan_ - tone poem after Nikolaus Lenau op.20 (1889):
_Tod und Verklärung_ [_Death and Transfiguration_] tone poem op.24 (1889-90):
_Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_ [_Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_] - tone poem op.28 (1894-95):










_Serenade_ in G op.96 (1905-06):










Symphony no.2 in E flat (1911-13):


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

CD 7

Cummings ist der Dichter, 2è version 1986
Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers
Livre pour cordes
Pierre Boulez, Orchestre Philharmonique De Vienne
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra
Messagequisse
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Ensemble De Violoncelles De Paris, Pierre Boulez
Notations
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Modern Orchestra
Memoriale ( explosante fixe . Originel)
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Sophie Cherrier


----------



## robin4

_Music did not feature prominently in the young Berlioz's education. His father gave him basic instruction on the flageolet, and he later took flute and guitar lessons with local teachers.

He never studied the piano, and throughout his life played haltingly at best.

He later contended that this was an advantage because it "saved me from the tyranny of keyboard habits, so dangerous to thought, and from the lure of conventional harmonies"._


----------



## canouro

*Fauré: Requiem - Version 1893*
La Chapelle Royale, Ensemble Musique Oblique, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio
> 
> Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


Its not on my list anymore,I just purchased it,lovely music.


----------



## canouro

Symphony Etchmiadzin (Symphony No. 21)
Armenian Rhapsody No. 3
Mountains And Rivers Without End
Fra Angelico

*Alan Hovhaness, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122196


*Frédéric Chopin*

12 Nocturnes

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Il prigionier superbo" (Vlad/Arts)
Guglielmi -Sinfonia in E (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in D, Hob.XV: 7 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. "47", K.73m (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Itullian

Some opus 18


----------



## flamencosketches

Franz Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899. Artur Schnabel. This box set finally arrived (from a record store in France, I believe). I've never heard this work before. The music is just phenomenal. As for the performance, well, it's Schnabel. Don't think I need to dress it up any more than that. The recording is from 1950 and sounds much better than your typical Schnabel recording. Just excellent...


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and the Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## canouro

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Shererazade, Op. 35, Symphonic Suite After A Thousand And One Nights
Alexander Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia
Mily Balakirev - Islamey

_*Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* ‎_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122202


*Josquin des Prés*

The Tallis Scholars

recorded 1986-1989, compilation 2006


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful new release. Fantastic playing and sound (Qobuz 24/192).


----------



## Malx

Larkenfield said:


> Spectacular Chopin performance from Kate Liu:


Do you know has become of Miss Liu? 
I am aware she had some kind of hand injury but there has been little information since. As you will be aware she had not been too active in the recording studio after her Chopin bronze medal, which I for one believe to be a matter of regret.
I love the emotion she gets out of or perhaps puts into to her performances, and would love to hear her interpretations of other works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

André Isoir

CD 4


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Do you know has become of Miss Liu?
> I am aware *she had some kind of hand injury* but there has been little information since. As you will be aware she had not been too active in the recording studio after her Chopin bronze medal, which I for one believe to be a matter of regret.
> I love the emotion she gets out of or perhaps puts into to her performances, and would love to hear her interpretations of other works.


This is a useful information my good friend. Because I was wondering of some things…


----------



## Itullian

Amazing playing


----------



## Merl

Excellent version. Big recommendation.


----------



## Merl

The Dvorak has just finished so a change of pace.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Davidsbündlertanze - Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## cougarjuno

Two outstanding piano concertos by Arthur Bliss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2nd mvt. of the Great.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1

*Olivier Vernet*


----------



## shangoyal

Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV 1

Cantata by JS Bach


----------



## Itullian

Finishing up this Brahms set today.
So far, so good.


----------



## canouro

*Esprit D'Arménie *
Georgi Minassyan, Haïg Sarikouyoumdjian, Gaguik Mouradian, Armen Badalyan
Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"

Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rambler

*The Romantic piano Concerto vol. 46: York Bowen*Danny Driver and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Martyn Brabbins on hyperion








York Bowen (1884 - 1961) was an English composer / pianist born in London. This disc includes the third and fourth piano concerto. According to the cover this is the first recording of the fourth concerto.

Another composer whose work is little known to me. On a blind test I'd probably identify this as English music. It's rather nice (particularly the fourth concerto) without being stand out music for me. I will keep my eye out for more of his music.


----------



## Guest

In a word, superb.


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>


9th at every cost! I prefer - like at least 10 directors more than Furtie, but I love so much this symphony that the directors play no more role to my pleasure…


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## jim prideaux

an evening of Serenades.......

Dvorak's two performed by Chung and the VPO following Mackerras and the SCO in performances of the two composed by Brahms.


----------



## 13hm13

Andrea Luca Luchesi - Piano Concerto , etc.









On the very nice Italian recording label Concerto Classics

http://www.concertoclassics.it/en/shop/catalogue/composers/andrea-luchesi-en/


----------



## Rambler

*Havergal Brian: Symphonies 7 and 31 and The Tinker's Wedding Comedy Overture.* Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on EMI








Havergal Brian was an English composer. A rather rare thing - from a working class background - born near Stoke on Trent to make matters worse. Stoke of his time was famed for The Potteries and the heart of the Black Country (think industrial pollution).

A very long lived composer still active into his nineties. After a short lived early period of some recognition his music was later largely ignored.

This disc features an early effective comedy overtures together with two symphonies, the seventh and thirty-first (written in 1968 - he died in 1972). He plugged away at writing symphonies (32 of them) even though performances were sparse.

Of the two symphonies here I prefer the thirty-first - a single movement rather more compressed than the expansive seventh.

I really should look out for more symphonies from Brian - particularly the latter ones on the strength of the thirty-first.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven symphony no. 1 with Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Stravinsky - the Rite of Spring; Poulenc - Les biches* BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales conducted by Thierry Fischer on Signum Classics








Two contrasting ballets. The iconic 'Rite of Spring' and the charmingly fun 'les biches'.

This brings my serious listening to a close for about three weeks. I'm off on a hiking trip down south to Dartmoor.


----------



## canouro

*Chants De L'Eglise De Rome - Période Byzantine*
Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss / Berliner Philharmoniker Dirigent: Herbert von Karajan ‎- Ein Heldenleben Op. 40

1959 recording


----------



## Guest

Turning to late Beethoven in an attempt to escape the horrors being perpetrated in the US.


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: String Quartets No.1 in E-flat Major Op.12, No.5 in E-flat Major Op.44 No.3, and No.6 in F Minor Op.80. Fabulous performances by the Doric Quartet and recommended.


----------



## StrE3ss

SCHMIDT-ISSERSTEDT Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 (1956)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations. Gustav Leonhardt. Picked this up on Amazon for very cheap. It's really good, but moreover I'm just glad to have a harpsichord version of the Goldberg Variations that isn't by Wolfgang Rübsam, which I'm really beginning to not like.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122220
> 
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations. Gustav Leonhardt. Picked this up on Amazon for very cheap. It's really good, but moreover I'm just glad to have a harpsichord version of the Goldberg Variations that isn't by Wolfgang Rübsam, which I'm really beginning to not like.


There is another Leonhardt recording on DHM wich is actually my favorite.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies ; 34-35-36
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

The Songs of Robert Schumann

Disk #3 (Separate releases)

Juliane Banse, soprano
Graham Johnson, piano

Back cover too light to be seen.


----------



## deprofundis

*Ensemble Cinquencento is fabulous*

*Philippe De monte by Cinquencento-* Ensemble, brilliant ensemble, very skilled professionals!!! love the ensemble got all their releases so far!

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11/ Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20/ Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172/ Rota, N: Concerto for strings

I Musici
Recorded: 1985-08-02


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

#3 Rhenish


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Merl

Nice recording. Schubert-lite but with a lot going on, especially in those glorious woodwinds.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - part three this late morning/early afternoon.

_Also sprach Zarathustra_ [_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_] - tone poem op.30 (1896):
_Don Quixote_ - tone poem in variation form for cello, viola and orchestra op.35 (1897):
_Ein Heldenleben_ [_A Hero's Life_] - tone poem op.40 (1898):










Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08):
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):










_Concertante Variations on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano (originally left-hand alone) and orchestra (1923):










Symphony no.3 in A (1927-28):


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> There is another Leonhardt recording on DHM wich is actually my favorite.


It looks like that one is available as part of a 15-disc Leonhardt Edition box set on Sony, which I plan on getting when funds permit (it's actually quite cheap).


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Nice recording. Schubert-lite but with a lot going on, especially in those glorious woodwinds.
> 
> View attachment 122223


An under appreciated cycle in my opinion and worthy of a greater degree of recognition-in the same way as Oramo's recordings of the Schumann symphonies in Stockholm also seem overlooked......

talking of Schumann symphonies (well I was anyway!)...first listen to a newly arrived (cheap second hand) recording of the 2nd by Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet

Truls Mørk (cello)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi

Don César de Bazan: Sévillana
Fantaisie for Cello and Orchestra
La Vierge
La Vierge: Le Dernier Sommeil de la vierge (Légende sacrée)
Le Cid - Ballet music
Le Roi de Lahore
Le Roi de Lahore: Overture
Les Erinnyes: Scène religieuse
Phèdre: Overture
Scènes pittoresques


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7 in E minor, "Lied der Nacht". (I don't care if Mahler himself never called it that, it's a cool nickname, so I'm rolling with it. ) Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Pulcinella. This must be what they call neo-classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> It looks like that one is available as part of a 15-disc Leonhardt Edition box set on Sony, which I plan on getting when funds permit (it's actually quite cheap).


That's right,if you look good very cheap.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Stravinsky: Pulcinella. This must be what they call neo-classic.
> 
> View attachment 122226


I like Die Petruschka. (like is a little relative, but it is a like) I can not remember this moment Die Pulcinella... It is an opportunity to listen a little bit of her...


----------



## Dimace

Because we have spoken for* Igor,* here is my choice for his *Petruschka.* An Esoteric SACD with superb sound in one ok... price (60 to 75 USD) Perfect orchestra image, crystal clear sound also with very high volume. *Claudio is very lyrical* and helps guys like me, who don't have a good relation with the composer, to listen the work... There are ALSO other SACD solutions out there (not Esoteric) with perfect sound. It isn't necessary to pay this money. 20 US they will do the job, almost perfectly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122228


*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*

Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Missa Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Sicut lilium inter spinas I
Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Lamentations for Holy Saturday (Lesson 3, 6vv)
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1980-1998, compilation 2005


----------



## Bourdon

* I struggle with the Marcussen of the organs in her first set. too clean in principals and flutes, and too many awful reed stops to my ears*

I think that her 3rd set as a whole is the most interesting to me anyway but many pieces I like also from her second set.
Today I will start with the first CD of her last set

Organ of the Martinikerk Groningen ( Schnitger/Ahrend )

CD 1


----------



## Itullian

A bit better sound than the first volume.
Captivating playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Symphony No. 1 in C major, op. 21 • Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 55 "Eroica"

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## robin4

_Tintagel is a civil parish and village situated on the Atlantic coast of Cornwall, England, United Kingdom.

The village and nearby Tintagel Castle are associated with the legends surrounding King Arthur. _

_"Anyway, I keep picturing all these little kids playing some game in this big field of rye and all. Thousands of little kids, and nobody's around - nobody big, I mean - except me. And I'm standing on the edge of some crazy cliff.

What I have to do, I have to catch everybody if they start to go over the cliff - I mean if they're running and they don't look where they're going I have to come out from somewhere and catch them.

That's all I do all day. I'd just be the catcher in the rye and all. I know it's crazy, but that's the only thing I'd really like to be."

― J. D. Salinger, The Catcher in the Rye_


----------



## Jacck

Albéric Magnard - Symphony No.4 in C-sharp minor, Op.21


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122230


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium (40-part motet)
Sancte Deus
Salvator mundi, salva nos I
Salvator mundi, salva nos II
Gaude gloriosa
Miserere nostri
Loquebantur variis linguis
If ye love me
Hear the voice and prayer
A new commandment
O Lord, give thy holy spirit
Purge me, O Lord
Verily, verily I say unto you
Remember not, O Lord God
Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
O Lord, in thee is all my trust
Christ rising again
Blessed are those that be undefiled
Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
Absterge Domine
O sacrum convivium
In manus tuas
Salve intemerata
Magnificat for 4 voices
Ave, Dei patris filia

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1985-1998, compilation 2004


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I will start again with listen to the complete cantatas,I will do so with two sets at the same time so it will be a long adventure,long but very rewarding.
I start with the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt edition and afterwards a recording from the Koopman set.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello).


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3. Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken. Fantastic performance, he really brings out details in the orchestration that others miss. Recommended (the whole set).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wojciech Kilar: Bram Stoker's Dracula (Excerpts)
Antoni Wit & the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra *

I've found much to enjoy in some film soundtracks, where the music strikes a balance of being able to enhance the visual element without overpowering it but also stand independently as music without the visuals. My interest in part is due to the work of Composers such as Vaughan Williams and Korngold for example.

Kilar's music here stands on its own wonderfully as a suite and is given a strong performance here.


----------



## Itullian

Monumental Brahms from Furty


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, String Quartet No 2.










Didn't find it as rewarding as the first string quartet. I starts out with a movement marked Passacaglia (one of my favorite forms) but it didn't sound like a passacaglia, which put me off.

Haydn Symphony No 95, 96, Bruggen










Haydn, Symphony No 95, 96, Davis










For 95, the only minor key symphony in the set. I think Bruggen's recording is more satisfying. The first movement is a bit slower, but the gets the rhythmic right. They are rushed in Davis' set.

For 96, I prefer Davis, the robes sound of the modern orchestra makes the orchestration more vivid.


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 arranged for String Orchestra and Piano. Lovely music. Terrific CD. I enjoy this music a lot.









Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7









Bacewicz Violin Concerto no 1, Tansman Five Pieces for violin and smal orchestra, Spisak Andante and Allegro for violin and string orchestra, Panufnik Violin Concerto.









Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra, Paroles Tissées, Symphony no 3. Outstanding 









Dutilleux and Lutosławski Cello Concerti. Terrific disk.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Bacewicz Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 arranged for String Orchestra and Piano. Lovely music. Terrific CD. I enjoy this music a lot.


I love the music on that CD.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> I will start again with listen to the complete cantatas,I will do so with two sets at the same time so it will be a long adventure,long but very rewarding.
> I start with the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt edition and afterwards a recording from the Koopman set.


BWV 3 is a favorite, which I mainly know from the Rilling recording (great vocalists).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wojciech Kilar: Bram Stoker's Dracula (Excerpts)
> Antoni Wit & the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> I've found much to enjoy in some film soundtracks, where the music strikes a balance of being able to enhance the visual element without overpowering it but also stand independently as music without the visuals. My interest in part is due to the work of Composers such as Ralph Vaughan Williams and Erich Korngold for example. [How could I neglect to also mention Malcolm Arnold, Arthur Bliss & Miklós Rózsa]
> 
> Kilar's music here stands on its own wonderfully as a suite and is given a strong performance here.


I decided to finish the disc, listening to suites/extracts from Kilar's scores for:
- König der letzten Tage 
- Death & the Maiden
- The Beads of One Rosary
- Pearl in the Crown

An interesting collection of works, one I will certainly return to in future.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122232


*Guillaume de Machaut*

The Mirror of Narcissus

Dame, De Qui Toute Ma Joie Vient
Foy Porter
Dame, Je Sui Cilz/Fins Cuers Doulz
Tuit Mi Penser
Dame, Mon Cuer En Vous Remaint
Dame, A Qui
Biauté Qui Toutes Autres Pere
Je Vivroie Liement
Rose, Liz, Printemps, Verdure
Dame, A Vous Sans Retollir
Amours Me Fait Desirer
Douce Dame Jolie
Inviolata Genitrix/Felix Virgo/Ad Te Suspiramus

Gothic Voices
Christopher Page, director

1987


----------



## Merl

Not played these in ages so i went through both discs this afternoon.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bernard Herrmann: Jayne Eyre (1943 Score)
Adriano & the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Another recording of film score, this time from the Composer Bernard Herrmann.

Naxos' series "Film Music Classics" has proven very interesting, including my previous listening of Kilar and also of scores from Vaughan Williams and Shostakovich.

This is beautifully performed and recorded.


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wojciech Kilar: Bram Stoker's Dracula (Excerpts)
> Antoni Wit & the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> I've found much to enjoy in some film soundtracks, where the music strikes a balance of being able to enhance the visual element without overpowering it but also stand independently as music without the visuals. My interest in part is due to the work of Composers such as Vaughan Williams and* Korngold* for example.
> 
> Kilar's music here stands on its own wonderfully as a suite and is given a strong performance here.


*
Wojciech is GREAT composer.* His Dracula music isn't an exception. I suggest to our friends to invest to his music. (Film music)

*For Korngold nothing! THE COMPOSER!*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122236


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra (Thus spoke Zarathustra)
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks)
Don Juan
Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier (Dance of the Seven Veils)

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

recorded 1973 and 1974, remastered compilation 1995


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Ton Koopman*

CD 1

Fantasia Et Fuga In G, BWV 542 - G Minor 
Fuga G, BWV 578 - G Minor 
Canzona In D, BWV 588 - D Minor 
Präludium Et Fuga In H, BWV 544 - B Minor 
Präludium Et Fuga In A, BWV 543 - A Minor 
Fantasia In C, BWV 562 - C Minor 
Präludium Et Fuga In C, BWV 531 - C Major 
Pièce D'Orgue [Fantasia] In G, BWV 572 - G Major 
Fantasia In C, BWV 570 - C Major 
Passacaglia In C, BWV 582 - C Minor


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> *
> Wojciech is GREAT composer.* His Dracula music isn't an exception. I suggest to our friends to invest to his music. (Film music)
> 
> *For Korngold nothing! THE COMPOSER!*


he is pretty good. Before I discovered classical, I used to listen to a lot of soundtracks, so I knew him. Dracula is not bad, but I like The Ninth Gate even better




very similar is also Zbigniew Preisner


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jacck said:


> he is pretty good. Before I discovered classical, I used to listen to a lot of soundtracks, so I knew him. Dracula is not bad, but I like The Ninth Gate even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very similar is also Zbigniew Preisner


Thank you for sharing the link Jacck :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

From Karajan's '77 cycle.


----------



## Guest

While a piano can never replace orchestral colors, these transcriptions are enjoyable in their own right. (Many parts sound extremely difficult to play, too!) The sound is a bit drier than usual with Chandos but still very good.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Florida
Briggs Fair
Summer Evening
La Calinda
Air and Dance
Intermezzo & Serenade
Two Aquarelles


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Cello Concerto in E FlatM. Petrenko Oslo, Moriik (cello)

He must have written the first moment on piano as we and he then realized the cello of his good friend Rostropovich was required and the rest is brilliance.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet op. 30 by Sergei Taneyev.


----------



## xankl

The piano concerto


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger part four - Strauss tonight and the others tomorrow morning.

_Symphonia Domestica_ op.53 (1903):
_Salome's Dance_ [_Dance of the Seven Veils_] WoO - from the opera _Salome_ op.54 (1903-05):
Waltzes from the opera _Der Rosenkavalier_ op.59 arr. by Rudolf Kempe (orig. 1909-10):










Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ [_Concerto in Old Style_] op.123 (1912):










_Variations on a Hussar Song_ (1930-31):



_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ - arr. in D-minor for orchestra (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931):


----------



## Itullian

After a day of symphonies, i return to some
delightful piano playing.


----------



## KenOC

Along those lines, Beethoven's very first piano sonata from his professional years, the Op. 2 No. 1 in F minor. And a fine sonata it is! Stephen Kovacevich from his excellent full cycle (VERY cheap right now, so if you're needing a cycle…)


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Mass No.1 in D major, WAB 26. Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Really good!!


----------



## KenOC

Spohr's _Nonet_, played by the Nash Ensemble. For my ears, one of Spohr's most inspired works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122239


*Franz Liszt*

Liebestraum No. 3 in A flat major
Mephisto Waltz No.1
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses)
Réminiscences de Don Juan
La Campanella (Grandes etudes de Paganini)
Die Forelle (Schubert) - transcription
Erlkönig (Schubert) - transcription
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor
Consolation No.3
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
Au bord d'une source 
Gnomenreigen 
Un sospiro
Rigoletto (Verdi) - concert paraphrase
Piano Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet, piano

recorded 1978 to 1985, remastered compilation 1995


----------



## starthrower

K. Zimerman/BBC Symphony


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


I'm going to see Zinman conduct in a couple weeks. I wish he was going to do the Barber piece, but I have to settle for Mendelssohn and Mozart.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122240


*Johannes Brahms*

Pieces for Piano, Op. 76 Nos. 1-4
Three Intermezzi, Op. 117 Nos. 1-3
Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 118 Nos. 1-6

Arcadi Volodos, piano

2017


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

*Alwyn*

Disk #1

1) Mirages (1970)
2) A Song Cycle fo Baritone and Piano (Words by William Alwyn)
3) Divertimento for Solo Flute (1939)
4) Naiades, Fantasy-Sonata for Flute and Harp (1971) _in one movement_

Disk #2

1) Fantasy-Waltzes (1956)
2) Sonaa alla Toccata (1947)


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 1


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven #1 & 3


----------



## haydnguy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Piano quintet op. 30 by Sergei Taneyev.


Who are the performers?


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

1) Klaviersonate No. 1, Op. 11 (1832/35)
2) Klaviersonate No. 2, Op. 22 (1833/38)
3) Waldszene Op. 82

Elisso Wirssaladze, Klavier

A friend recommended Elisso Wirssaladze to me many years ago and I just looked on Amazon and Ebay. I discovered that her CD's are either not available (Amazon) or slightly high (Ebay). I might spring for the Mozart, Brahms, Prokofiev set. Some of the prices aren't too bad.

EDIT: I just realized the opus. numbers on my CD are not the same as the ones shown in the picture. Mine is a Schumann as well, so I'm not sure. Maybe she put out two Schumann's.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano).


----------



## jim prideaux

the first of Dvorak's Serenades as recorded by Chung and the VPO (DG) is superb to these ears and I am therefore listening again this morning......an almost intangible yet wistful sense of nostalgia in the introduction etc etc......


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Schumann*
> 
> 1) Klaviersonate No. 1, Op. 11 (1832/35)
> 2) Klaviersonate No. 2, Op. 22 (1833/38)
> 3) Waldszene Op. 82
> 
> Elisso Wirssaladze, Klavier
> 
> A friend recommended Elisso Wirssaladze to me many years ago and I just looked on Amazon and Ebay. I discovered that her CD's are either not available (Amazon) or slightly high (Ebay). I might spring for the Mozart, Brahms, Prokofiev set. Some of the prices aren't too bad.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized the opus. numbers on my CD are not the same as the ones shown in the picture. Mine is a Schumann as well, so I'm not sure. Maybe she put out two Schumann's.


Allow me tp help you https://www.jpc.de/s/elisso+virsaladze The good Germans have everything for the fellow Americans. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Sympony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Leonard Bernstein, Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano)

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Allow me tp help you https://www.jpc.de/s/elisso+virsaladze The good Germans have everything for the fellow Americans. :lol:


Thank you, Dimace. They do have a good selection!


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Lachner: Sacred Choral Works

Orpheus Chor München, Gerd Guglhör.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A little late night Borodin.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Tom Krause (bass), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Olaf Bär (bass), Richard Cohn (tenor), William Watson (counter-tenor), Patrice Michaels (soprano), Debra Austin (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: 1987-03-23
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

continuing the Bach cantatas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet op. 51 by Anton Arensky. Goldner string quartet & Piers Lane playing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

haydnguy said:


> Who are the performers?


Goldner string quartet & Piers Lane. Downloaded from iTunes, a Hyperion release from 2013.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - part five scattered throughout today.

Four years after Rachmaninov, Reger also composed a tone poem called _The Isle of the Dead_ based on the picture by Böcklin. It's enjoyable and evocative in its own way, but lacks the pervading gloominess and sense of isolation which Rachmaninov depicted so brilliantly.

_An die Hoffnung_ [_To Hope_] - song for alto or mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ op.125 (1912):
_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ [_Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin_] op.128 (1913):










_Eine Alpensinfonie_ - tone poem op.64 (1911-15):
_Le bourgeois gentilhomme_ - suite after Molière op.60 (1911-17):
Waltz from the ballet _Schlagobers_ [_Whipped Cream_] op.70 (1921-22):










Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):


----------



## Itullian

Great!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Anton Bruckner. Symphony No. 5 in Bb Major (original version). Günter Wand. I like Günter Wand's approach, which gives the "timeless" impression that I desire. The recording, done in 1991, leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I like Wand's approach to Bruckner too. When I wrote about considering one of his Bruckner cycles in another thread, a lot of people tried to talk me out of buying it. I eventually ended up going for the Barenboim/Berlin, which comes close in terms of that sense of "timelessness" but with a little more drama, I think. Maybe not for you. I'm about to break it out right now and listen to the 2nd symphony, I think.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigale


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> ^I like Wand's approach to Bruckner too. When I wrote about considering one of his Bruckner cycles in another thread, a lot of people tried to talk me out of buying it. I eventually ended up going for the Barenboim/Berlin, which comes close in terms of that sense of "timelessness" but with a little more drama, I think. Maybe not for you. I'm about to break it out right now and listen to the *2nd symphony*, I think.


Because you are new scholar to the classical music martyrium, please allow me kindly to say to you 2 things:

1. My neighbour has NOTHING to do with the Monk. NOTHING. He is the best in the world with Beethoven. THE BEST! He is SUPER with my MEISTER. SUPER! With the Bruckner he has NO relation and it is very late to create one...

2. You want a 2nd? You don't want the FFFFing Romanian, because is the God and you are tired with the religion? You don't want Günter because he is smoking his FFFing Cuban cigars and you don't like the commies? You don't like Wolfgang because after his 9th you lost your sleep, understanding that maybe is Monk's FFFing re -carnation and you freaked out? You hate the FFFing Dutch, because he climbed so young the Parnassus wearing only his awful wooden Dutch shoes instead American cowboy boots? Understood! :lol: Take an airplane and flight EAST! :lol: When you see the last peace of land, land it and go to find the small Jap with the magic baguette. Risk the chance to remain for ever in his land. Many before you they have done it.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi*
> 
> Madrigale


Bach, Bach, Bach, Bach and after Monteverdi! Oh, man! I knew that the Dutch love the tradition and the beautiful old things, but you have surpassed all you countrymen! Well done!

(Your Bach baby / babies is / are super! I found some boxes with 20, 30 Euros, but I will never hit your 50 for all of them… The buy of the century!)


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Bach, Bach, Bach, Bach and after Monteverdi! Oh, man! I knew that the Dutch love the tradition and the beautiful old things, but you have surpassed all you countrymen! Well done!
> 
> (Your Bach baby / babies is / are super! I found some boxes with 20, 30 Euros, but I will never hit your 50 for all of them… The buy of the century!)


This is one of the most beautiful recordings with the madrigals of Monteverdi,it's a pity there is only this one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

Trois Mélodies
Trois Autres Mélodies
Hymne
Socrate

*Barbara Hannigan soprano & Reinbert de Leeuw piano*


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro, Barbara Barradas (soprano), Lucia Napoli (mezzosoprano), and Andre Baleiro (baritone) in music of Holy Week:










*Francisco Javier Garcia Fajer: "Siete palabras de Cristo en la cruz"

Jose Joaquim dos Santos: "Stabat mater"*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

This is so incredibly not historically informed but yet so incredibly good. I have McCreesh and Gardiner, but this is the one that draws me in.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOL MUSIC FOR THE SUN KING
*Marin Marais*
Spectre de la Rose

_Naxos_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*E. Franck - Roman Carnival Overture, Op. 21 (Rudner/Audite)
Brahms - Two Rhapsodies, Op.79 (Lupu/London)
Fuchs - Serenade #3 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Op. 59 String Quartets "Razumovsky". Belcea Quartet. Fine playing and recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rachmaninov symphony no. 2 with LSO/Gergiev. The most fantastical romantic music!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122252


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)
The Lark Ascending *

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Andrew Manze, conductor
* James Ehnes, violin

2018


----------



## robin4

*George Harrison - Beware Of Darkness *






Lyrics

_Watch out now, take care

Beware of falling swingers

Dropping all around you
The pain that often mingles
In your fingertips

Beware of darkness

Watch out now, take care

Beware of the thoughts that linger

Winding up inside your head
The hopelessness around you
In the dead of night

Beware of sadness

It can hit you
It can hurt you
Make you sore and what is more
That is not what you are here for

Watch out now, take care

Beware of soft shoe shufflers

Dancing down the sidewalks
As each unconscious sufferer
Wanders aimlessly

Beware of Maya

Watch out now, take care

Beware of greedy leaders

They take you where you should not go
While Weeping At the Cedars
They just want to grow, grow and grow

_


----------



## Bourdon

*Galina Oestvolskaja*

Dona Nobis Pacem
Dies Irae

Schönberg Ensemble


----------



## starthrower

Groslot is a Belgian pianist/conductor/composer.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

English Bach Festival Choir

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows

Still listening to Anton Bruckner. Symphony No. 5 in Bb Major (original version). Günter Wand. I still like Günter Wand's approach, which gives the "timeless" impression that I desire. The recording, done in 1991, is starting to sound better to me than at first. The colors are getting more intense; I'm beginning to "see" the music...
















It's over now, and I hear the roar of audience applause. Apparently that was my problem with the recording; it's "live."


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Still listening to Anton Bruckner. Symphony No. 5 in Bb Major (original version). Günter Wand. I still like Günter Wand's approach, which gives the "timeless" impression that I desire. The recording, done in 1991, is starting to sound better to me than at first. The colors are getting more intense; I'm beginning to "see" the music...
> 
> 
> View attachment 122254


No doubt in endless rainbows.


----------



## millionrainbows

Getting more intense...

View attachment 122257


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122258


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphonies Nos. 1-6
Manfred Symphony

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor

recorded 1984-1986, digitally remastered 2006


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Getting more intense...
> 
> View attachment 122257


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Bourdon

*John Adems / Arvo Pärt*


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *John Adems / Arvo Pärt*


One of my treasures and best friends.


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepherd leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_And Other Works by English Contemporaries_
*George Butterworth - E.J. Moeran - Frank Bridge - Arnold Bax*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Guest

Mozart, Piano and Winds Quintet, Andras Schiff et al.










Beautiful recording. Not the most complex work by Mozart, but some meltingly beautiful melodies and ingenious passage work for piano and the wind ensemble.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Because you are new scholar to the classical music martyrium, please allow me kindly to say to you 2 things:
> 
> 1. My neighbour has NOTHING to do with the Monk. NOTHING. He is the best in the world with Beethoven. THE BEST! He is SUPER with my MEISTER. SUPER! With the Bruckner he has NO relation and it is very late to create one...
> 
> 2. You want a 2nd? You don't want the FFFFing Romanian, because is the God and you are tired with the religion? You don't want Günter because he is smoking his FFFing Cuban cigars and you don't like the commies? You don't like Wolfgang because after his 9th you lost your sleep, understanding that maybe is Monk's FFFing re -carnation and you freaked out? You hate the FFFing Dutch, because he climbed so young the Parnassus wearing only his awful wooden Dutch shoes instead American cowboy boots? Understood! :lol: Take an airplane and flight EAST! :lol: When you see the last peace of land, land it and go to find the small Jap with the magic baguette. Risk the chance to remain for ever in his land. Many before you they have done it.
> 
> View attachment 122247


:lol: You are a funny guy, Dimace. So you really don't like Barenboim in Bruckner, huh? I think it's a stretch to say he has NO relation to his music, being that he recorded the complete cycle 3 times! I haven't heard any of his Beethoven outside of his recording of the Diabelli Variations on the piano, certainly none of his conducting efforts, though I have heard really good things. Anyway, I'm enjoying what I've heard of his Bruckner cycle.

I've heard good things about Asahina before you as well. I'll have to check out what he has to say one of these days. Meanwhile I've got enough on my plate between the handful of recordings I have on top of this cycle, which I am enjoying.


----------



## Merl

Listened to 4-6. Very impressed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphonie No.9

Exciting to begin with this Klemperer recording.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> :lol: You are a funny guy, Dimace. So you really don't like Barenboim in Bruckner, huh? I think it's a stretch to say he has NO relation to his music, being that he recorded the complete cycle 3 times! I haven't heard any of his Beethoven outside of his recording of the Diabelli Variations on the piano, certainly none of his conducting efforts, though I have heard really good things. Anyway, I'm enjoying what I've heard of his Bruckner cycle.
> 
> I've heard good things about Asahina before you as well. I'll have to check out what he has to say one of these days. Meanwhile I've got enough on my plate between the handful of recordings I have on top of this cycle, which I am enjoying.


No relation in this FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFing high level is most of the times this 0,1% which makes the difference between the legends (the guys I have mentioned in m post) and the Greats (Daniel) Daniel knows so much FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFing music that I could write until tomorrow for his skills and knowledge. (I have his circle. He is VG+ Mint- Asahina is pristine. The Romanian is Brand New. Günter is Mint. :lol: The collector is speaking! :lol: )


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*

Giulini in his earlier years was not as slow as he became later, though this carries with it a sense of world-weariness. There is a lot of attention to detail here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*

Vienna Phil from 1992. In comparison to his earlier London recording, in this one, Giulini tends toward the lugubrious.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In ca. 30 minutes I will have heard all 3 symphonies by Rachmaninov in a day! LSO/Gergiev live recordings.


----------



## Merl

To finish off today a change of style from Tchaikovsky's symphonies. 2 from the CD rack. Enjoyed them both.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gunter Wand and the Cologne RSO.

Bruckner-8th and 9th Symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kodály*

Hárry János suite for orchestra

Variations on a Hungarian Song "The Peacock ".

Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra
Adam Fischer


----------



## pmsummer

SHAKESPEARE'S MUSIK
_Songs and Dances from Shakespeare's Plays_
*Byrd - Dowland - Holborne - Morley - Johnson - Others*
Musicians of The Globe
Philip Pickett - director
_
Philips Classics_


----------



## Itullian

11-14


----------



## 13hm13

Wagenseil: Symphonies, Vol. 2
Georg Christoph Wagenseil (Composer), Johannes Goritzki (Conductor),


----------



## Guest

I've enjoyed this via Tidal, so I bought a hi-res (24/96) FLAC version--there's no comparison in sound--the FLAC is vastly more transparent, detailed, and dynamic. Of course, the playing remains at the same great level.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Partita No 3 - Igor Levit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

Herbert von Karajan, 1977.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - a new release - Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Colin M

Beach Piano Concerto in C Sharpm Schermerhorn Nashville Feinberg (Piano)

It starts with the orchestra because she was a composer at the very heart. But her piano command soon takes over and over and over... one of the great American works.


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Motets & Chansons_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> JOSQUIN
> _Motets & Chansons_
> *Josquin Desprez*
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> _
> Virgin Veritas_


This is truly a great recording


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

5


----------



## Curmudgeon

Perfect listening to accompany a cup of green tea and a good book.


----------



## D Smith

Finzi: Violin, Cello Concertos. Tasmin Little, Raphael Wallfisch. Hickox/London SInfonietta, Handley/RoyalLiverpool Philarmonic. Someone was listening to Finzi earlier so I put this one on again, an outstanding album with excellent soloists. Recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Concerto For Orchestra
Venetian Games
Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
Symphony No.3
Funeral Music (For Bartok)


----------



## pmsummer

1588
_Music from the Time of The Spanish Armada_
*Various, Miscellaneous, and Anonymous*
The York Waits, Renaissance Town Band
_
Saydisc_


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in choral works by Darius Milhaud:


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

Riccardo Muti

Symphony #5 in E minor Op. 64


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

A decent LvB 6, on a smooth and delicate Collins recording from 1993...









Beethoven* : The London Philharmonic*, James Loughran, The London Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck De Burgos ‎- Symphony No. 6 'Pastorale / Symphony No. 8
Label: Collins Classics ‎- SCO002


----------



## KenOC

Romeo and Juliet -- a blast from the past and a historic recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bax*

Tone Poems Vol. 2

1) Three Northern Ballads
2) Nympholept (1912, orchestrated 1915) Nature Poem for Orchestra To Constant Lambert
3) Red Autumn (1912), orchestrated by Graham Parlett (2006)
4) The Happy Forrest (1914, orchestrated 1922) Nature Poem to Eugene Goossens
5) Into the Twilight (1908), after the poem of the same name by W.B. Yeats

BBC Philharmonic
Yuri Torchinsky, leader
Vernon Handley


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube, and probably the best LvB PC3 I've heard to date...










ANNIE FISCHER ~ Beethoven Piano Concerto in C minor # 3 conducted by Antal Dorati.
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Date: 196?


----------



## 13hm13

Super performance and sound quality in this 1965 recording ...









Mozart*, Annie Fischer, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Ervin Lukács ‎- Piano Concertos K. 466 (#20); 467 (#21)/ Rondo K. 382
Label:
Hungaroton ‎- HCD 31492
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Hungary
Released:
1991


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Only on YouTube, and probably the best LvB PC3 I've heard to date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNIE FISCHER ~ Beethoven Piano Concerto in C minor # 3 conducted by Antal Dorati.
> Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
> Date: 196?


1967, the year of my birth. The most definitive 3rd concerto performance (live) in the history of music. Beethoven couldn't play it better… I'm sure. Annie made also some great Liszt, included the Piano Sonata in Bm. SUPER VIDEO!


----------



## KenOC

Continuing blasts from the past: Ports of Call (Escales), Paray who is superb as always.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Émigré Composers

Alexander Karpeyev (piano)

Grechaninov/Medtner/Prokofiev/Rachmaninov/Stravinsky



> International Piano November 2018
> 
> This is a hugely worthwhile project that celebrates the music of Russian composers who were forced to operate from outside of their homeland. This first volume centres on music composed in the last years of Imperial Russia.


----------



## KenOC

Change of pace. Bach Clavier Concerto No. 1 in D minor, here played by Café Zimmermann.


----------



## haydnguy

*Saint-Saens*

1) Septet in E flat major, Op. 65
2) Tarentelle in A minor, Op. 6
3) Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
4) Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 41
5) Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 14
6) Oboe Sonata in D major, Op. 166
7) Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
8) Caprice sur des airs danois et russes, Op. 79

THE NASH ENSEMBLE


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms/Schoenberg: Piano Quartet Op. 25

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Trios Op. 1, 1 and 2. This guy hit the ground running!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine March 2012
> 
> one to make even the finest Lisztians look to their laurels. Hear him in the three Petrarch Sonnets, where a soaring sense of ecstasy is complemented by blazing eruptions of passion, everything engulfed as it were in restless and romantic enquiry. His 'Dante' Sonata brims over with a virtuoso savagery that dazzles and astounds...Yet even more remarkable is Chamayou's profoundly expressive response to the third and final book.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - part six this morning/early afternoon.

_Eine Ballett-Suite_ op.130 (1913):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914):










_Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin_ for small orchestra WoO (1923):
_Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.73 (1924-25):
_Panathenäenzug_ [_Panathenaic Games_] - symphonic studies in the form of a passacaglia for piano left-hand and orchestra op.74 (1926-27):










Piano concerto in E - originally for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):










_Fuga solemnis_ for organ with brass and kettledrums (1937):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart / Weber / Spohr - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Sir John Tavener:










*Birthday Sleep
Butterfly Dreams
The Second Coming
Schuon Hymnen
As one who has slept
The Bridal Chamber
Exhortation and Kohima
Shunya*


----------



## Jacck

*Verdi - Requiem*
Reiner
musically it is very good. The only trouble is that it does not much sound like a requiem mass, but often as an opera with arias and duets etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Verdi - Requiem*
> Reiner
> musically it is very good. The only trouble is that it does not much sound like a requiem mass, but often as an opera with arias and duets etc.


But that cast is outstanding.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas BWV 7-8-9


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms • Viola Sonatas • Ursula Oppens piano, Barbara Westphal, viola


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Divertimento (Quintet) in D major, Hob.X:10/ Divertimento a 8 (Baryton Octet), Hob.X:1 in D major
Divertimento a 8 (Baryton Octet), Hob.X:5 in G major/ Divertimento a 8 (Baryton Octet), Hob.X:12 in G major

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 3


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

András Schiff (piano).


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - Spring Overture (Albert/cpo)
Saint-Saens - Romance for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 67 (Isserlis/RCA)
Chausson - Qelques Dances, Op. 26 (Bourdoncle/Doron)
Roussel - Le Festin de L'Araignee (Pretre/EMI)*


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 3

Eugen Szenkar / Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester

Diana Eustrati - Alto

Live recording - March 5, 1951, Köln


----------



## Joe B

Gustav Leonhardt and soloists performing Claudio Monteverdi's "Lamento d'Arianna" and "Lamento della Ninfa":


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1, Piano Quintet, Serkin, Budapest SQ. Beautiful! The string quartet was recorded 1963 in Columbia studios, and is delightfully "dry" and close-miked. I love this. 
The Piano Quintet is "live" at Marlboro, also 1963. It has just a touch of resonance, but is still plenty "dry" for a live recording. The finale is spectacular, one of those Brahms "bombs," a simulated orgasm. "Yes!" I said, "Yes!"


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> Gustav Leonhardt and soloists performing Claudio Monteverdi's "Lamento d'Arianna" and "Lamento della Ninfa":


Ah...it is really good to see this recording,I enjoyed it very much a few day ago,I hope it will be the same for you.:tiphat:


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

*Berg Lyric Suite*

*Webern five movements.six bagatelles,string quartet op.28*

*Urbanner string quartet No.3*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76/ Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales), Op. 20

Florian Noack


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

*Elgar*

*Barbirolli Conducts Elgar*

Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano)
Jacqueline du Pre (cello)

Allegri String Quartet
Halle Orchestra
London Symphony Orchestra
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sinfonia of London

CD #1
1) Symphony No. 1 in A flat
2) Introduction and Allegro

CD #2
1) Symphony #2 in E flat
2) Elegy
3) Sospiri

CD#3
1) Falstaff
2) Cockaigne
3) Froissart

CD#4
1) Enigma Variations
2) Pop & Circumstance Marches 1-5
3) Serenade for Strings

CD#5
1) Sea Pictures
2) Cello Concerto


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
_Music for Philip II: Missa pro Defunctis (1544)_
*Cristóbal de Morales*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Merl

Don't let any crusty old farts tell you that no one records great Sibelius anymore.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late Romantic orchestral works from Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger. Seventh and final part - Reger and Schmidt tonight and then Strauss tomorrow morning.

_Hymnus der Liebe_ [_Hymn to Love_] for baritone or alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for two pianos op.86 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):










_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):










_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ [_The Book with Seven Seals_] - oratorio for heldentenor, soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra, [Text: based on _The Revelation of St John_] (1935-37):



Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat WoO (1942):
_Metamorphosen_ - study for 23 solo strings WoO (1944-45):
Oboe Concerto in D WoO (1945):
_Duett-Concertino_ in F for clarinet and bassoon with harp and string orchestra WoO (1946-47):
Symphonic fragment for orchestra WoO - arr. from the music to the ballet _Josephslegende_ op.63 (orig. 1912-14 - arr. 1947):


----------



## deprofundis

Hello here my lastest purchased listening to them righ away


----------



## Colin M

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


 Rogerx unfamiliar with this recording... a challenging contrast in symphonic moods to get each right in their own way. How does LB do : )


----------



## senza sordino

Mostly Bartok the last couple of days

Sonata for solo violin, Violin Sonatas 1&2, Rhapsody for violin and piano 1&2, Romanian Folk Dances









Violin Concerti 1&2, Viola Concerto 









String Quartets 1-6









Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella Suite









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the Youth Choir Kamer..., State Choir Latvija, Riga Cathedral Girls' Choir, Riga Dom Cathedral Boys Choir, Youth Choir Balsis in *Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum"*:


----------



## Joe B

Sabino Manzo leading Nova Alta and Vox Peotica Ensemble in renaissance and baroque music to glorify Mary:


----------



## Jacck

*Codex Faenza: Instrumental Music of the Early 15th Century *
certainly a great album


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Smetena, The Moldau, Etc.*

This disc sure is fun to hear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Duke Bluebeard's Castle

London Philharmonic
Kolos Kováts Bluebeard
Sylvia Sass Judith one of the very few recordings with Sylvia

István Sztankay speaker


----------



## Malx

Recently I have been reaching for a lot of older discs that I haven't listened to for years.
Tonight:
Mozart, Clarinet Concerto & Oboe Concerto - Antony Pay (Basset Clarinet), Michel Piguet (Oboe), The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing!!!


----------



## Itullian

A break from the orchestral.
Beethoven nos. 4,5,6,7
This guy was great!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> This guy was great!!!!!!


I agree. I need to dig that one out again.


----------



## Malx

I have very little conducted by Marriner in my collection but this disc is well worthy of its place:


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


>


Nice. Same one I have, great disc.


----------



## Guest

Bliss, Concerto for Two Pianos, Piano Concert (first movement)










I really liked the two piano concerto, succinct and dramatic. The Piano concerto seems a bit clamorous, although I haven't made it past the first movement yet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 4*


----------



## pmsummer

BLACK ANGELS
*George Crumb - Thomas Tallis - Istvan Marta - Charles Ives - Dmitri Shostakovich*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_

I recommend Tallis' _Spem in Alium_ on this recording. IMO, one of the best things Kronos has done.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Wolfgang Mozart: Serenade No.13 in G major, K525: "Eine kleine Nachtmusik". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic. Why is Böhm's Mozart always so good?! This music is so ubiquitous that I almost never even think about it, but this is a beautiful performance.



Merl said:


> Don't let any crusty old farts tell you that no one records great Sibelius anymore.
> 
> View attachment 122296


Nice, that's the home team for me. I love their Kullervo, but have not heard any other Sibelius from them.


----------



## KenOC

Thinking of turning on the A/C, but listening to this instead.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> I have very little conducted by Marriner in my collection but this disc is well worthy of its place:
> 
> View attachment 122305


Yes! Excellent disc. Just about the only non-period-instruments Handel that I've heard and liked too. Music to make me reconsider the merits of monarchism. :lol:


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, Images, Violin and Cello Sonatas, others. Nikolai Lugansky, Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Jean Guihan Queryas, others. Re-listened to two of the best discs from the Harmonia Mundi Debussy tribute last year. The Violin Sonata is my favourite recording of this work. Very recommended.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concertos 25 and 20*
Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart, recommended to me by Mollie John

Both the source material and the performers are as good as it gets. These are live recordings, if that matters in anyone's decision-making.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122308


*Gaetano Donizetti*

L'elisir D'amore

Orchestre et Chœur de l'Opéra National de Lyon
Evelino Pidò, conductor

recorded 1996, reissued 2012


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

Goodnight, I made three Eagles, golfing LP's at records store who specialized in vinyl, one is King's Singer doing court music, the other Is music of Leonardo Da Vinci music of his time (radio-Canada) label, sponsored?

But the ''plat de résistance ''if I can says is this awesome double LP, of Franco-Flemish masters!

Here a picture















...De Rore, Arcadelt ,Verdelot on RCA label, sleeve look amazing ,quality volume, hey that super. take care fellaws, thank for read my post.

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

No.6

I'm becoming more of a Bruckner fan since I branched out and bought this set.


----------



## haydnguy

An oldie but still a goodie.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading Cristina Ortiz and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Littlephrase

Time to contemplate the sublime in the darkness and solitude of my room, before I head off to sleep.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Rattle leading the London Sinfonietta in George Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue":


----------



## Joe B

Yuri Temirkanov leading the New York Philharmonic in Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade":


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/ Piano Concerto in G major

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's 39th Symphony, Thomas Fey with the Heidelberg SO. A great performance! Sadly, Thomas Fey is no longer conducting due to a disabling brain injury.

This symphony, a truly great work, get less respect than it deserves compared with its mates from 35 to 41. On the radio right now.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Mozart's 39th Symphony, Thomas Fey with the Heidelberg SO. A great performance! Sadly, Thomas Fey is no longer conducting due to a disabling brain injury.
> 
> This symphony, a truly great work, get less respect than it deserves compared with its mates from 35 to 41. On the radio right now.


36 and 39 are my favorites, but that picture says Haydn, no?


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> 36 and 39 are my favorites, but that picture says Haydn, no?


Oops! Hey, they kind of sound the same, no??? Anyway, it was on the radio and I can't find a pic of Fey doing Mozart's 39th with the Heidelberg folks, so here he is with the Mannheimers.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony & Marche slave

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> View attachment 122310
> 
> 
> No.6
> 
> I'm becoming more of a Bruckner fan since I branched out and bought this set.


Stanislaw - Pawel has received the Gold Medal of Mahler - Bruckner Society in the 70ies. A conductor *without weaknesses* and therefore a good choice for EVERY known composer. I don't like Brahms, but EVERYONE must listen his 2nd piano concerto in collaboration with the mythical Greek pianist Gina Bachauer. (LSO) I believe this is Stanislaw's biggest achievement.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1967-02-28
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Mass in B minor & Magnificat

Philippe Huttenlocher (bass vocals), Rachel Yakar (soprano vocals), José van Dam (bass vocals), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor vocals), Birgit Finnilä (contralto vocals), Jennifer Smith (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Instrumental Ensemble- Michel Corboz.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Itullian

No.5
Impressed with this cycle.


----------



## haydnguy

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, I made three Eagles, golfing LP's at records store who specialized in vinyl, one is King's Singer doing court music, the other Is music of Leonardo Da Vinci music of his time (radio-Canada) label, sponsored?
> 
> But the ''plat de résistance ''if I can says is this awesome double LP, of Franco-Flemish masters!
> 
> Here a picture
> 
> View attachment 122309
> View attachment 122309
> 
> 
> ...De Rore, Arcadelt ,Verdelot on RCA label, sleeve look amazing ,quality volume, hey that super. take care fellaws, thank for read my post.
> 
> :tiphat:


You made what's called a "Hat Trick". A Hat Trick is when you score 3 goals in ice hockey in a single game. Congratulations!


----------



## Itullian

No.5


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/ Piano Concerto in G major
> 
> Samson François (piano)
> 
> Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


Phenomenal performances. I don't think it gets better than this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Itullian

What gets me about this guy is how one minute he's playing with such poetry and grace, and then boom, seamlessly, tremendous power erupts.


----------



## Merl

Dug this one out for a long overdue play. One of Jim's favourites, I believe.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Phenomenal performances. I don't think it gets better than this.


The Krystian Zimerman / Boulez recording on DG is also outstanding.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A four-disc 'pick 'n' mix' selection of Gioachino Rossini, Ottorino Respighi, Gustav Holst and Ernesto Halffter scattered throughout today.

_Petite messe solennelle_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, small mixed choir, two pianos and harmonium (1863):

*************

_Deità silvane_ [_Woodland Deities_] - cycle of five songs for soprano and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Antonio Rubino] (orig. 1917 - arr. by 1926):
_Trittico botticelliano_ [_Three Boticelli Pictures_] for orchestra (1927):
_Lauda per la natività del Signore_ [_Hymn of Praise for the Birth of the Lord_] - cantata for mezzo-soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jacopone da Todi] (1928-30):



_Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - no.2 from _Four Songs_ for soprano and piano op.4 [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1896-98):
_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano op.16 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon. 16th century English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
_The Heart Worships_ - song for baritone and piano WoO [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907): 
_Vedic Hymns_ nine songs for baritone and piano op.24 [Texts: _Rig Veda_, translated from the Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):
_Four Songs_ for soprano and violin op.35 [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1916-17):
_Twelve Humbert Wolfe Songs_ for tenor and piano op.48 (1929):



_Deux esquisses symphoniques_ [_Two Symphonic Sketches_] (1922-25):
_Sinfonietta_ in D (1925):
_Habanera_ (1931):
_Cavatina_ (1933):
_Al Amanecer_ [_At Dawn_] for violin and orchestra (1937):


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 7

Wilhelm Furtwängler / Berliner Philharmoniker

Live recording, Titania-Palast, Berlin, April 14, 1953

OK, so maybe this recording doesn't have the gripping, edge-of-your seat feel of the November 1943 live recording that Furtwängler made with the same orchestra but I think it works well in a different way as it focuses more on the stately grandeur of the symphony, particularly in the second movement.


----------



## millionrainbows

Witold Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto (1987-88). BBC SO, Edward Gardner, Chandos.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Settle Symphony performing Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Merl

Might as well play the other one. Class accounts of both


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music ( excerpst)

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Chorale, and New York Chamber Symphony in music of Howard Hanson:










*Symphony No. 4, "Requiem"
Serenade for Flute, Harp and Strings
The Lament for Beowulf
Pastorale for Oboe, Harp and Strings
Suite from the Opera "Merry Mount"*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122325


*Frédéric Chopin*

Works for Piano and Orchestra

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major / E flat major
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni
Fantasy on Polish Airs
Nocturne in C sharp minor

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański, conductor
Jan Lisiecki, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Erik Schumann (violin), Mark Schumann (cello)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Shelley.


----------



## Itullian

Soulman Brahms


----------



## Bourdon

*Musica Reservata*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*The Pilgrimage to Santiago*

CD 1 & 2


----------



## Vasks

*M. Arnold - A Sussex Overture (composer/Reference)
Bridge - Oration (Gerhardt/Chandos)*


----------



## robin4

_My only fault is that I don't realize how great I really am.

Muhammad Ali
_


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia in some of his choral works:


----------



## D Smith

Bartok and Prokofiev this morning:

Bartok: Violin Sonatas, Rhapsodies and Romanian Folk Dances. Isabelle Faust, Ewa Kupiec, Florent Boffard. Excellent performances. My favourites were the Solo Violin Sonata, Sonata No. 2 and the Rhapsodies. Recommended.










Prokofiev: String Quartets 1 & 2. Sonata for two Violins. Pavel Haas Quartet. My go to recording of these works. Recommended.


----------



## Andolink

*John Jenkins* (1592-1678)








96/24 flac


----------



## Andolink

*Jean-Baptiste Lully*


----------



## bharbeke

Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra

My local orchestra is playing this piece this season, so I thought I would listen to it for the first time. If you're looking for something minor, dramatic, and exciting, this will definitely satisfy you. I liked the opening section the best.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

bharbeke said:


> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> My local orchestra is playing this piece this season, so I thought I would listen to it for the first time. If you're looking for something minor, dramatic, and exciting, this will definitely satisfy you. I liked the opening section the best.


We might live in the same place  I'm just now getting into Lutosławski but have not heard this piece yet. Probably am going to go to the performance though.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> What gets me about this guy is how one minute he's playing with such poetry and grace, and then boom, seamlessly, tremendous power erupts.


Is the sound quality of this set acceptable?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bourdon

*The finale*


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> We might live in the same place  I'm just now getting into Lutosławski but have not heard this piece yet. Probably am going to go to the performance though.


Unless "the Deep South" refers to the Phoenix area, I'm going to guess it's just a coincidence. What else is on the program? For us, it's Beethoven's violin concerto.


----------



## flamencosketches

bharbeke said:


> Unless "the Deep South" refers to the Phoenix area, I'm going to guess it's just a coincidence. What else is on the program? For us, it's Beethoven's violin concerto.


Same here, the Beethoven VC. And then a short piece by Knussen. Weird coincidence, as I'm definitely not in Phoenix.


----------



## bharbeke

That is strange. One of our other concerts next year is Beethoven piano concerto No. 3, Christopher Cerrone's piano concerto, and Haydn symphony No. 103. If that is also on your schedule, then they may have the same programming people in charge.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 13 & 14 Op 27 1 & 2 - Richard Goode.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner 6 Tintner

The old guy's Bruckner was really something special.


----------



## Dimace

Rich orchestra, beautiful theme, good melodic line and high feelings = *Siegried Wagner!* (here his most famous work! A True Dream!)






(the title has a mistake: Das Flüchlein...


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent a lot of time listening to various recordings of the Schubert Symphonies (Harnoncourt, Manacorda, Minkowski, Davis etc) I have often also perused reviews and came to the conclusion (I was also given welcome advice from other members of TC) it was about time I heard Beecham and his recording of the 3rd 5th and 6th with the RPO.....So I ordered a cheap second hand copy and I am now about to listen to it.....just hoping the disc is in a better condition than the Harnoncourt COE recording of Schumann's 1st and 2nd that turned up earlier this week....I was actually really excited when it was delivered by the 'postie' but it proved to be in a 'right state'...….

on to Schubert and Beecham!


----------



## Curmudgeon

A little Purcell in the afternoon is good for the soul....


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" and Sergei Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":










This is a GREAT binaural recording, in gold no less!


----------



## D Smith

Listening to one of my favourite conductors today (and orchestras, love their brass). All terrific performances.

Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4. Barenboim/Chicago.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 Barenboim/Chicago.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Is the sound quality of this set acceptable?


Yes, good mono sound.
The Beethoven sound is very good.


----------



## Bourdon

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 122339
> 
> 
> A little Purcell in the afternoon is good for the soul....


Welkom on the forum.


----------



## Itullian

It's been a piano kind of day for me.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122344


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2 (A London Symphony)
Symphony No. 8

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2016


----------



## StrE3ss

SCHUBERT Four Impromptus Op. 90, D.899
SCHUBERT Four Impromptus Op. 142, D.935
Studio recordings · 1950

Artur Schnabel, piano


----------



## 13hm13

Maria-João Pires ‎- Two Piano Concerti - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Label: Musical Heritage Society ‎- MHS 4345

1981 LP release of 1973 recording:









Tracklist
A1	Concerto No. 9 In E-Flat Major For Piano & Orchestra K. 271 (Jeunehomme) 1. Allegro	
A2	2. Andantino	
A3	3. Rondo: Presto. Menuetto	
B1	Concerto No. 17 In G Major For Piano & Orchestra, K. 453 - 1. Allegro	
B2	2. Andante	
B3	3. Allegretto. Presto. Finale


----------



## Dimace

My music to sleep like angel...






* could you imagine this Giant playing the classic piano?


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross", "On the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin", and "Te Deum":


----------



## deprofundis

Now I'm really in the red financially, but everything will settle eventually here my lastest currently listening and ordered Book+CD, by the utter great Paul Van Nevel

*Gombert et l'aventure polyphonique WOW look at this!!!
*









Bene Salute folks, ladies, wandering soul, musicologist, audiophile, talk classical


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)/ Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4/ Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261/ Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Piano Concertos N.20 & N.13, Sonata KV 280 - Haskil, Fricsay, Baumgartner









That PC20, recorded in 1954, may be in mono ... but the performance is "multi-dimensional".


----------



## haydnguy

Ancient Voices

1) Darkness in the Ancient Valley (2011) - Symphony in Five Movements
2) Toward A Season of Peace (2012)

Richard Danielpour


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor
Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## Curmudgeon

Enjoying one of my long-time favorite recordings, along with a cup of green tea, before going to sleep.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31

Bianca Reim (soprano), Yoo-hoon Shin (tenor) & Axel Scheidig (bass)

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Nicolas Fink.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Continuing my journey through the cantatas


----------



## Merl

Hmmm, really not sure about this one. Plenty of weight but it's not a great performance. Like some of Van Zweden's Bruckner, it's kinda like a poor Haitink performance. Nothing particularly bad but nothing memorable either. The 3rd and 4th from this set were much better. Yet to hear all the rest of this set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished quartet no. 6 by Bartok with the New Budapest Quartet. Always great to hear this piece


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 3

Severijn Organ (Ca. 1650) St-Martinuskerk Cuijk (NL) Freddy Eichelberger
Toccata C1/a (18a) 
Fantasia d4 (6) 
Fantasia a1 (14) 
Puer Nobis Nascitur (42) 
Fantasia d3 (5) 
Toccata G4 (59)

Hermans Organ (1664) Prioria Dello Spirito Santo Pistoia (I) Liuwe Tamminga
Fantasia F1 (7) 
Fantasia d5 (67) 
Ricercare d3 (74) 
Pavana Lachrymae (51) 
Toccata d1 (21) 
Fantasia G1 (9)


----------



## flamencosketches

Karol Szymanowski: Symphony No.4, op.60, "Symphonie Concertante". Karol Stryja, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra (Katowice). Tadeusz Zmudzinski is the piano soloist. Interesting stuff...


----------



## Rogerx

Lebrun - Oboe Concertos Volume 2

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Flute Concertos

Eamnual Pahud

Berliner Barock solisten - Rainer Kussmaul conducting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 31 & 32


----------



## Rogerx

Kalkbrenner: Chamber Music

Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Linos Ensemble.

Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132
Sextet in G Major, Op. 58


----------



## robin4

_"Music with dinner is an insult both to the cook and the violinist."

Gilbert K. Chesterton_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122361


*Franz Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsodies, Complete

Vincenzo Maltempo, piano

2016


----------



## Vasks

*Goldschmidt - Comedy of Errors Overture (composer/London)
Janson - String Quartet (Norwegian Qrt/Norwegian Composers)
Kabelac - Metamorphoses II (Neumann/Panton)*

_Next, a two week travel schedule...no listening until afterwards_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Andante favori in F major I really love this piece.:angel:
Sonata No.29 in B flat Op.106 "hammerklavier"


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Bruch, Sarasate: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part one today.

Rorem is one of the more interesting post-WWII composers I've heard who could be called conservative. Now in his 95th year! Naxos have represented the composer well as part of their voluminous _American Classics_ series.

Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 (1956):










Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):










_Pilgrims_ for string orchestra (1958):










_Alleluia_ (1946):
_Spring_ [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1947):
_Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening_ [Text: Robert Frost] (1947):
_Little Elegy_ [Text: Elenor Wylie] (1949):
_What If Some Little Pain..._ [Text: Edmund Spenser] (1949):
_Lullaby of the Woman of the Mountain_ [Text: Padhraic Pearse] (1950):
_Love in a Life_ [Text: Robert Browning] (1951):
_The Nightingale_ [Text: anon. 15th. century English] (1951):
_Sally's Smile_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1953):
_Early in the Morning_ [Robert Hillyer] (1954):
_Youth, Day, Old Age and Night_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1954):
_I Am Rose_ [Text: Gertrude Stein] (1955):
_See How They Love Me_ [Text: Howard Moss] (1956):
_Visits to St. Elizabeth's_ [Text: Elizabeth Bishop] (1957):
_Such Beauty as Hurts to Behold_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1957):
_O You to Whom I Often and Silently Come_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):
_As Adam Early in the Morning_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):
_I Strolled Across an Open Field_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_My Papa's Waltz_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Memory_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Orchids_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Night Crow_ [Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Serpent_ [Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Root Cellar_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Snake_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Waking_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Ask Me No More_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963)
_Far-Far-Away_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Nantucket_ [Text: William Carlos Williams] (1978-79):
_Full of Life Now_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):
_Are You the New Person?_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):


----------



## Malx

Two more discs that easily qualify for the "not listened to for years" catagory.
A little earlier,









Currently,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinrich Biber, Missa Sancti Henrici*

Heinrich Biber's masses are always fun to hear, and this one takes a few turns into odd minor shifts. The recording is pretty good, directed by Georg Ratzinger, but it is a little let down by what sounds like boy soloists, who are pretty much but not always quite on pitch. If you want an introduction to these works by what was once called the Colossal Baroque, I would recommend Savall and McCreesh.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Violin Concertos, Sinfonias, Overture, Trio Sonata. Isabelle Faust, Bernhard Forck, Xenia Loeffler/ Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. Revisited these discs of refreshing Bach, expertly interpreted and performed on period instruments with verve and elan. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8

Concertgebouw Orchestra Bernard Haitink


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1







Pletnev

Anyone doubting the greatness of this work should hear this imperious performance


----------



## Barbebleu

Listened to a broadcast of Prom 20 this afternoon. It had the original 1915 version of Sibelius 5th. Wow. Wonderful stuff that absolutely complements the 1919 version. I now have it downloaded!! I never fail to be astounded by Sibelius' genius.


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák - Symphony 1 (Kubelík)*
I was expecting a mediocre symphony, but I was pleasantly surprised how good it was. Maybe I was just in the right mood for it, because when I heard it last time (this was only my second hearing), my impression was not that good.


----------



## bharbeke

*Orff: Carmina Burana*
Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

This disc got a lot of love in the Carmina Burana thread, and it is well deserved. Kudos to all involved.


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Orff: Carmina Burana*
> Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony
> 
> This disc got a lot of love in the Carmina Burana thread, and it is well deserved. Kudos to all involved.


It's a damn fine performance. Blomstedt rarely does anything badly.


----------



## senza sordino

I did something I rarely do. I listened to the same piece five times in a row. I am very unfamiliar with the two Elgar symphonies, they just haven't grabbed me, they have said nothing to me. But I wanted to get to know them. I listened to the first symphony five times in a row each with a different conductor. I own the last of these, the first four were from Spotify.

Gardiner, from 2016. Total time 51:01









Boult, from 1976. Total time 48:43. Noticeably more brisk.









Barenboim from 2016. Total time 51:23. My favourite. Brisk when it needed to be, slow and stately when it needed to be. The recording was crystal clear, each instrument could be heard. I sounded as if I were in the same room as the performance.









Davis from 2007. Total time 52:45









Tate from 1991. Total time 54:37. Probably the least interesting of the five, and it's the one I own!









I'm sorry I don't have more analysis and comparisons for you. I'm just too unfamiliar with the work. I hadn't listened to it in a few years. Next week, I'll listen to the second symphony a few times. At least now I know the work a little better than before.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Two more discs that easily qualify for the *"not listened to for years"* catagory.
> A little earlier,
> 
> View attachment 122365


You made Alison waiting for you for years? Wow!!!! You are very tough man, my friend. Tell her that with me she must wait only some minutes… (to be listened) :lol:

Salute to beautiful Schottland!


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Witold Lutoslawski: Symphony No.1. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.



bharbeke said:


> *Orff: Carmina Burana*
> Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony
> 
> This disc got a lot of love in the Carmina Burana thread, and it is well deserved. Kudos to all involved.


Yeah, I picked up a copy myself after reading that thread, it was only about $2 at a local record store. Haven't listened yet, but I liked the bits and pieces I heard on youtube.


----------



## D Smith

senza sordino said:


> I did something I rarely do. I listened to the same piece five times in a row. I am very unfamiliar with the two Elgar symphonies, they just haven't grabbed me, they have said nothing to me. But I wanted to get to know them. I listened to the first symphony five times in a row each with a different conductor. I own the last of these, the first four were from Spotify.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have more analysis and comparisons for you. I'm just too unfamiliar with the work. I hadn't listened to it in a few years. Next week, I'll listen to the second symphony a few times. At least now I know the work a little better than before.


Great that you gave it a try without just dismissing it. It took me a while to get into Elgar's world; now I seek it out. I love the Barenboim and also have tthe Andrew Davis recording. I'd also recommend Colin Davis if you want to visit this work again.


----------



## Itullian

I'm really surprised how much I like this set.


----------



## Dimace

And now: *J. S. Bach - Die Brandenburgischer Konzerte (plus Ouvertüre BWV 194 & Concerto BWV 1029) with Taverner Players under Andrew Parrott.* Strong performances and very good sound for Father's lovers. The two extra works adding extra value to this wonderful DS.


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in B-flat Major, D.960 (Kovacevich)*


----------



## Curmudgeon

A very nice recording for a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, I listening to an opera! Die Gezeichneten by Franz Schreker. I'm a bit into the 1st act (of 3). The whole thing takes 2 hours 50 minutes. I'll have a break with a smoke in a while.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey, I listening to an opera! Die Gezeichneten by Franz Schreker. I'm a bit into the 1st act (of 3). The whole thing takes 2 hours 50 minutes. I'll have a break with a smoke in a while.


I have his opera Die Ferne Klang, and I had the same response: I listened to an opera!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*

Lovely, sensitive interpretation. Someone asked how the sound was. I think it sounds good for 1955.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


His expression deserves a caption. Like he entered the room and realized it's filled with all his ex-girlfriends.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> His expression deserves a caption. Like he entered the room and realized it's filled with all his ex-girlfriends.


Very true. :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening for me:









Alfred Schnittke: String Quartet No.3. Pacifica Quartet. Funny, I got this set to explore further the quartets of Shostakovich, but the two works I've been enjoying the most are quartets by his contemporaries that are also included in the set: this Schnittke, and the Myaskovsky A minor quartet.



Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 122380
> 
> 
> A very nice recording for a quiet afternoon.


I didn't know Bellini wrote songs for piano and voice. Do these come from his operas, maybe...? In any case, that sounds like a great listen. Enjoy.


----------



## Itullian

Another surprise by how much I like this.
HIP style, but doesn't remove the romanticism of Schumann.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

A "live studio recording" from 1959 by the person William Trotter called the Priest of Music.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> I have his opera Die Ferne Klang, and I had the same response: I listened to an opera!


Try the Irrelohe! You will change your mind.* Franz is a GOOD composer.*









(this is SACD version, with super sound)

(Irrelohe is not more than a train station outside Berlin...)


----------



## flamencosketches

Elliott Carter: Three Occasions for Orchestra. Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta.


----------



## pmsummer

MINNESANGER UND SPIELLEUTE
_Minnesong and Minstrels, ca.1200-1320_*
Walther von der Vogelweide - Neidhart von Reuental - Anonymous - Reinmar von Brennenberg - Der Unverzagte - Fraunenlob - Wizlaw - Anonymous*
Studio der Fruhen Musik
Thomas Binkley - director
_
Telefunken Das Alte Werk_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part two tonight.

Symphony no.3 (1958):










_The Santa Fe Songs_ - twelve songs for mezzo-soprano and piano quartet [Texts: Witter Bynner] (1979-80):










_After Reading Shakespeare_ - suite for solo cello (1981):










_Book of Hours_ - suite for flute and harp (1975):
_End of Summer_ for clarinet, viola and piano (1985):
_Bright Music_ for flute, two violins, cello & piano (1987):










Violin Concerto (1985):


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading Cupertinos in choral music of Manuel Cardoso:


















This Portuguese choir is outstanding. I am looking forward to their future releases.


----------



## Malx

I had been putting off listening to this disc from the big Boston box because of my prejudice against music by composers who predominantly compose film music. 
How wrong I was - I enjoyed the disc greatly.


----------



## Itullian

No 4, 1943, awesome!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Try the Irrelohe! You will change your mind.* Franz is a GOOD composer.*


Maybe I wasn't clear; I liked the opera, which I usually don't like opera. So far I've liked everything I've heard from this composer.


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the Youth Choir Kamer..., State Choir Latvija, Riga Cathedral Girls' Choir, Riga Dom Cathedral Boys Choir, Youth Choir Balsis in *Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum"*:


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven
London Symphony Orchestra
Bernard Haitink

4-6-7-8


----------



## Curmudgeon

I have a few things I need to accomplish.... but first I need to fine-tune my mental capabilities with a little Beethoven.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122393


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonic Poems
- The Water Goblin
- The Noon Witch
- The Golden Spinning Wheel
- The Wild Dove

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## flamencosketches

Just listened to two recordings back to back of Schumann's G minor sonata, op.22.

First, Sviatoslav Richter, from this EMI compilation:









... which completely blew me away. And now, another favorite to this point, Martha Argerich, from the DG box set:









Anyway, I can't decide which I like better, but I'd say Richter's recording has more depth, by a hair, and more of a cool-headed approach. Martha's is more fiery, and I think that's something this piece needs. I've spent a lot of time with Argerich's recording already, so as much as I love it, Richter is about to become my new go-to. This is a really meaningful piece to me and one which I find very powerful and passionate, and it's likely one of the hardest of all piano sonatas to play. It takes a true master to pull it off.


----------



## Biwa

Romantic Cello

Saint-Saëns, Lalo, Sarasate

Kerstin Feltz (cello)
Vogtland Philharmonie Greiz/Reichenbach
Doron Salomon (conductor)


----------



## 13hm13

A fine 1960 stereo recording AND very good performance on the Philips label:









Clara Haskil, Mozart*, Orchestre Des Concerts Lamoureux, Igor Markevitch ‎- Klavierkonzert D-Moll KV 466 / Klavierkonzert C-Moll KV 491
Label: Philips ‎- 835 075 AY

Above is the orig. LP jacket; but, I'm listening on a 1994 Philips CD (the LP jacket is better, tho'!)


----------



## Red Terror

One of my very favorite modernist composers...this recording is sublime. Highly recommended.


----------



## deprofundis

Ah!!... dear ladies & gentlemen, Before I got to, bed ,,Im lissstening to this double CD and IM listening to it in the depth, as a true deprofundis,, Franco-Flemish masterss, De Rore, Arcdelt, Verdelot. Great masters of the art of madrigal.









Goodnight or good day , depending on were you are on this planet , deprofundis salute you all Talk Classical

:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

The Great War Centenary

Debussy: Violin Sonata
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Hesketh: Inscrizione (derivata) - A Lie to the Dying
Respighi: Violin Sonata

Michael Foyle (violin)
Maksim Štšura (piano)


----------



## Colin M

I am so glad he is getting some love today on the thread. Flamencosketches mentioned him earlier on a CD from the Pacifica Quartet which most of us buy for the Schostakovich and then discover his genius. Born dead center in the Stalin Terror and died too yong.


Red Terror said:


> One of my very favorite modernist composers...this recording is sublime. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Biwa

Eyvind Alnæs:

Symphony No. 1 in C minor Op. 7
Symphony No. 2 in D major Op. 45

Latvian National Symphony Orchestra
Terje Mikkelsen (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Havergal Brian:

The Vision of Cleopatra (1907)
Fantastic Variations on an Old Rhyme (1907)
Overture: For Valour (1904, rev. 1906)
2 Choral Pieces (1912)

Claudia Boyle (soprano)
Angharad Lyddon (mezzo) 
Claudia Huckle (contralto)
Peter Auty (tenor)
Nicholas Ansdell-Evans (organ)
Chorus & Orchestra of English National Opera
Martyn Brabbins (conductor)


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich, Symphonies 5 and 9 (Haitink)


----------



## Tero

I'm playing this, but on a La Serenissima disc. The Europa Galante disc is strictly concertos.





The disc title, to the video, is Vivaldi: I concerti dell addio - The Farewell Concerts by Europa Galante (2015-05-05)
it went quickly after 2015 to hard to find


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122408


*Antonín Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2016


----------



## 13hm13

This Schubert piece is new to me ... nice intro ...

Maria João Pires & Julien Libeer play Schubert Fantasy in F minor, op. 103 (live)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos etc.

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26.

Westminster Choir, Joseph Flummerfeldt [6], Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Michael Myers (vocals), Michael Myers [6] (tenor), Stefania Toczyska [6] (mezzo-soprano), Stefania Toczyska (mezzo-soprano)
Recorded: 1985-02-04
Recording Venue: 2 & 4 February 1985/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## haydnguy

*Elgar* (1857-1934)

More listening to Elgar tonight

*Sir John Barbirolli*

1) Symphony No. 2 in E flat

Halle Orchestra
Recorded in Kingsway Hall, London, 20 & 21 April 1964
Producer: Victor Olof * Balance engineer: Christopher Parker

----------------------------------------------------------

2) Elegy, Op. 58
3) Sospiri, Op. 70

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded in Kingsway Hall, London, 16 June 1966
Producer: Christopher Bishop * Balance Engineer: Christopher Parker


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Complete Preludes

Guillaume Vincent (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Just listened to two recordings back to back of Schumann's G minor sonata, op.22.
> 
> First, Sviatoslav Richter, from this EMI compilation:
> 
> View attachment 122394
> 
> 
> ... which completely blew me away. And now, another favorite to this point, Martha Argerich, from the DG box set:
> 
> View attachment 122395
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can't decide which I like better, but I'd say Richter's recording has more depth, by a hair, and more of a cool-headed approach. Martha's is more fiery, and I think that's something this piece needs. I've spent a lot of time with Argerich's recording already, so as much as I love it, Richter is about to become my new go-to. This is a really meaningful piece to me and one which I find very powerful and passionate, and it's likely one of the hardest of all piano sonatas to play. It takes a true master to pull it off.


I personally think in this case it's a bit unfair to compare the two. They are both great in their own way. I personally accept both in their own way because to me they both are a legend in their own right. Of course, to each his own but that's my view.


----------



## 13hm13

A nice little PC playing on this CD at the moment (haven't gotten to the symphs yet)

Berwald*, Niklas Sivelöv, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra*, Okko Kamu ‎- Symphonies No. 3 "Sinfonie Singulière" • No. 4 in E Flat Major • Piano Concerto in D Major


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Kalkbrenner: Chamber Music
> 
> Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)
> 
> Linos Ensemble.
> 
> Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
> Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132
> Sextet in G Major, Op. 58


It's never a good idea to name a piece "We're a Noddin'". :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part three of three for later this morning.

_The Auden Songs_ - seven songs for tenor and piano trio [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1989):










Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1998):










Flute Concerto (2002):










Cello Concerto (2002):










_Piano Album I_ - twenty seven miniatures (1978-2001):
_Six Friends_ - six miniatures (2006-07):


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A flat major, H31/ Field: Piano Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, H28
Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia- David Haslam


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished all of Die Gezeichneten, opera in 3 acts, by Franz Schreker. Want to hear it again, but not right now


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - disc 1 of 3 - Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> I am so glad he is getting some love today on the thread. Flamencosketches mentioned him earlier on a CD from the Pacifica Quartet which most of us buy for the Schostakovich and then discover his genius. Born dead center in the Stalin Terror and died too yong.


OK. He died at 64. He wasn't very young but since 1985 very ill. At 1985, because of a stroke, was for some minutes clinical dead! Literally, as I have written, he came back from the under world. One thing many don't know, is that Schnittke is German. Both of his parents were German. In his 3rd symphony (Meister Work) is narrating the history of the German music since the time of Bach and his memories from his childhood and his parents. Schnittke's home is the Hamburg. There he made some glorious music and earned worldwide fame. There, at 2009, we established an Academy with his name, to honour his contribution to German and international music. His wife is living there and this great city is the home of his son.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Wolfgang Rihm*

*Jagden und Formen* "On the hunt for Form"


----------



## flamencosketches

Red Terror said:


> One of my very favorite modernist composers...this recording is sublime. Highly recommended.


Excellent album artwork. It'd be a lot for me to spring for a set of 10 symphonies from a composer I'm just now getting into, but I'll be keeping this in mind for future reference. Who are the performers? I think it's odd that they're not listed on the cover.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> I personally think in this case it's a bit unfair to compare the two. They are both great in their own way. I personally accept both in their own way because to me they both are a legend in their own right. Of course, to each his own but that's my view.


Couldn't agree more, my friend. That was my ultimate conclusion as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Wow, this is a great recording. The orchestra is so rich and lush. I can hear it all. Yet it still works together as a unit, an orchestral sound in full force. Otto Klemperer is seriously winning me over on these very famous symphonies which have previously done nothing for me. I would highly recommend this very cheap box set to any fans of Brahms' symphonies or otherwise.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Excellent album artwork. It'd be a lot for me to spring for a set of 10 symphonies from a composer I'm just now getting into, but I'll be keeping this in mind for future reference. Who are the performers? I think it's odd that they're not listed on the cover.


It's not odd,it would ruin the cover art.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> It's not odd,it would ruin the cover art.


Fair enough :lol: that would be a ton of text to put on the front. I was thinking it might be a single-conductor/single-orchestra cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Fair enough :lol: that would be a ton of text to put on the front. I was thinking it might be a single-conductor/single-orchestra cycle.


I should say go for this one.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I should say go for this one.


I think I just might, but I'll have to give it some time before I spring for it. I haven't heard any of Schnittke's symphonies yet and I believe in "try-before-you-buy"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122421


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Violin Concerto in E minor
. . Philharmonia Orchestra
. . Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor
. . James Ehnes, violin

Octet in E flat
. . Musicians of the Seattle Chamber Music Society
. . James Ehnes, violin

2010


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I think I just might, but I'll have to give it some time before I spring for it. I haven't heard any of Schnittke's symphonies yet and I believe in "try-before-you-buy"


 *I can assure you that it is a safe choice :tiphat:*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Music

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*


----------



## robin4

*Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915 *

text: James Agee

_May God bless my people,
my uncle, my aunt, my mother, my good father,
oh, remember them kindly in their time of trouble;
and in the hour of their taking away._


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## flamencosketches

robin4 said:


> *Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915 *
> 
> text: James Agee
> 
> _May God bless my people,
> my uncle, my aunt, my mother, my good father,
> oh, remember them kindly in their time of trouble;
> and in the hour of their taking away._


I must get more of maestra Alsop's Barber recordings. I have the piano concerto and it's excellent. Barber is one of several fascinating late/post-Romantic composers I wish to explore in more depth, and the only American of the bunch. I'm kind of hooked on this kind of music lately, alongside my quest to dip my toes into the water of mid-century post-war avant-garde.



Bourdon said:


> *Lutoslawski*


Awesome, my friend. I just yesterday received in the mail the Philips compilation "The Essential Lutoslawski" which includes these recordings (and quite a few others). Very excited to delve into it, though I'm also still working through two discs of Antoni Wit conducting Lutoslawski's symphonies and other orchestral works.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I must get more of maestra Alsop's Barber recordings. I have the piano concerto and it's excellent. Barber is one of several fascinating late/post-Romantic composers I wish to explore in more depth, and the only American of the bunch. I'm kind of hooked on this kind of music lately, alongside my quest to dip my toes into the water of mid-century post-war avant-garde.
> 
> Awesome, my friend. I just yesterday received in the mail the Philips compilation "The Essential Lutoslawski" which includes these recordings (and quite a few others). Very excited to delve into it, though I'm also still working through two discs of Antoni Wit conducting Lutoslawski's symphonies and other orchestral works.


Have you seen this box?


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner-Henze*

Da habe ich begriffen dass Leben und Kunst ein und dasselbe ist und dass ich alles tun muss um den Beweis für die Richtigkeit dieser Behauptung zu erbringen.

That's when I realized that life and art are one and the same and that I have to do everything I can to prove that this claim is correct.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I haven't, that looks great. Going to look into that. 

That DGG Henze box looks great too, though Henze is a composer that has not yet clicked with me. Like I said, though, I am really enamored with all of this mid-century, high Modern/avant-garde stuff these days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat Mater by Vivaldi on the Naïve label.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta


----------



## Malx

Some music inspired close to home.
Disc two from this fine twofer featuring music by Sir Alexander Campbell Mckenzie & Sir John Blackwood McEwen - impressive monikers!


----------



## flamencosketches

Samuel Barber: Piano Concerto. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I like Barber, but he is one of the most anachronistic composers of all time, I think. He definitely stuck out like a sore thumb among American composers of his generation. Still, he was among the best of them. The slow movement of this work is awesome.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

Rachmaninov piano concerto No.2

It always reminds me...........The Seven Year Itch


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Another Stabat Mater, this one by Pergolesi, with Academy of Ancient Music/Hogwood.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A cup of Darjeeling, Emerson's Essays, and some good music. The day is good.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Watermusic,an old one but still attractive to me.


----------



## StrE3ss

Bonbons

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Mozart playing


----------



## WVdave

Bach; The Brandenburg Concertos 
English Chamber Orchestra, Raymond Leppard
Philips ‎- 6747 166, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, UK, 1976.


----------



## Malx

Fine playing from a fine pianist.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat mater dolorosa by Orlande de Lassus with the Hilliard Ensemble.


----------



## Joe B

Listened to this John Rutter disc earlier today:










Now listening to James De Preist leading The Oregon Symphony in Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and "Symphony in F-Sharp":


----------



## jim prideaux

The Lindseys performing Dvorak's 12th and 13th String Quartets.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Sonata for solo violin - Laurent Korcia.
This must be an incredibly difficult piece to play - Korcia does a very decent job of it on this two disc set.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Bartok, Sonata for solo violin - Laurent Korcia.
> This must be an incredibly difficult piece to play - Korcia does a very decent job of it on this two disc set.
> 
> View attachment 122441


I have a recording with Nigel Kennedy,very good.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122442


*Johann Vierdanck*

Capricci, Canzoni & Sonatas

Parnassi musici

2006


----------



## Curmudgeon

Saturday Night listening


----------



## StrE3ss

Eugene Ormandy

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz performing sacred songs from 13th-century Spain:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122446


*Gabriel Fauré*

Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Ballade for piano and orchestra, Op. 19
Pavane, Op. 50
Prelude to Pénélope
Fantaisie for flute and orchestra, Op. 79
Elégie for cello and orchestra, Op. 24
Dolly Suite, Op. 56

BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier, conductor

1995


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122447


*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
- Nouvelles Suites

*Claude Debussy*
- Hommage à Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2001


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, /Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2

Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.


----------



## Colin M

Borodin Symphony no. 2 in Bm, Rattle Berlin (Live 2007)

A bit of nostalgia. Russian music in the Age of the Czars. Really an enchanting work. To be followed by Polovtsian Dances from the same New Year’s program. What a magical night it must have been...


----------



## Dimace

*Hugo Wolf*, is one very important and interesting composer, with tragical life and more tragical death. He is well known for his Lieder, but also made this very good opera. Here I present to you the complete German version from BASF. (LP) Ladies & Gentlemen *EL CORREGIDOR! *


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

A little music for late night listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Complete Works for Piano & Cello

Zuill Bailey (cello) & Simone Dinnerstein (piano).


----------



## Malx

Again dipping into the Boston Box results in a work I hadn't encountered before:
Previn, Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter, Boston SO, Previn.

The piece was commissioned by the Boston Symphony, written by Previn and dedicated, given as a wedding present I believe, to Mutter so it might not be overstating things to say this must be as authoritive a performance as is possible.









The disc in the Boston box is coupled with Previn's Double Concerto for Violin, Contrabass, and Orchestra not the Bernstein piece as shown above.
I haven't tried the double concerto.


----------



## janxharris

Sir James MacMillan
The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

BBC Prom:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00076x0


----------



## Merl

Slept like crap last night. Needed something like this recording. Just right.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók & Ellington*

I purchased this recording mainly for the Bartók sonata but the Ellington music is also very well played with much feeling and good taste.
It is my only recording with Nigel Kennedy and a very good one I must say.
The recording leaves nothing to be desired.

I have seen Nigel Kennedy on television ,it was a kind of pop-festival and he played some pieces and started to improvise and that was almost magical and brings out the true musician in Nigel Kennedy.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English Symphony Orchestra in Frederick Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique/ Berlioz: Fantaisie sur La Tempête de Shakespeare (from Lelio)

Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic in Cyril Scott's "Neptune":


----------



## Joe B

Nicholas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra in Geoffrey Bush's "Concerto for light orchestra":


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Transcriptions for Orchestra

Alan Kogosowski (piano)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a fair while since I last had a thorough Mahler session and even longer since I listened to Rafael Kubelik's well-regarded cycle - part one today.

Movement in A-minor for piano quartet (1876):










_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata in three parts for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, and orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80):










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano (c. 1880-90):

_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (c. 1884-86):










Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88 - rev. by 1896):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Back to the beloved cantatas.

CD 7


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Prelude-Liebestod, Tristan und Isolde*

This piece brings back vivid memories. I first heard it when I played it in the California State Honor Band. I had no idea what it was about, but in the interminable periods of counting rests, I remember using the time to gaze at the lovely bassoon player in front of me. I still remember her name. Maybe I understood the music better than I realized.


----------



## D Smith

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1. Brigitte Balleys, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Berliner Rundfunkchor, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sergej Larin & Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester, Berlin. For Saturday Symphony. Sumptuous performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade & Capriccio espagnol

Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## cougarjuno

Abbado and Chicago Symphony for Mahler's 7th - quite wonderful


----------



## robin4

*Picnic (1956)*

Writers: Daniel Taradash (screenplay), William Inge (play)

_Flo Owens: You liked him, didn't you Helen?

Helen Potts: Yes, I did. I got so used to things as they were: Everything so prim, the geranium in the window, the smell of mama's medicines.

And then he walked in, and it was different! He clomped through the place like he was still outdoors. There was a man in the place and it seemed good!_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge. Charles Rosen, piano. Never have I heard the Art of Fugue played so sensuously. Lush, without sacrificing any contrapuntal depth or clarity. HIP Bach purists, we can agree to disagree here; I'm sure we will at least find common ground in appreciation of Gustav Leonhardt's recordings of the same work. But to those open to modern instruments in Bach's music, this is an extremely worthy interpretation. Can be had dirt cheap as this Sony 2CD with a separate disc of Rosalyn Tureck playing several unrelated Bach pieces, mostly dances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Italy


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3/ Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53/ Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos etc.

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Swedish Radio Choir, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> Italy


I've been meaning to check out the Années de pèlerinage more. How is Berman's performance?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122458


*Domenico Scarlatti*

Keyboard Sonatas

Mikhail Pletnev, piano

recorded 1994, reissued 2001


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I've been meaning to check out the Années de pèlerinage more. How is Berman's performance?


It's a great set,great playing and a recording wich made him famous in the west.

However, though Gilels had already described him as "the phenomenon of the musical world", Berman was then confined to the Soviet Union for 17 years from 1959, possibly because of his marriage to a French woman.


----------



## Itullian

First disc
I have a few Mendy string quartet cycles.
imho this is still the best.


----------



## Itullian

Received the new Berny set today. 
Very nicely done.
If you like Lenny, I do, no reason to hesitate.
Sounds very good.
Listening to the Eroica.
The most monumental since Klemperer, imo!!
It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Mozart, Piano Concerto No.27, with Murray Perahia.* Very nice interpretation (quite modern) and super multi Chanel SACD sound.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Itullian

On to see what NH has to say about 2 & 5.


----------



## Malx

Disc one of this twofer:
Bruch, Scottish Fantasy and Pablo de Sarasate, Airs ecossais.
Stirring stuff.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time recently has been limited but not unproductive:

*Franz Joseph Haydn

Die Schöpfung*
Judith Blegen, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Lucia Popp & Kurt Ollmann
Leonard Bernstein & the Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

*Die Schöpfung*
Lucia Popp, Anthony Rolfe Johnson & Benjamin Luxon 
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

*Die Sieben Letzten Worte Unseres Erlösers am Kreuze *
Lisa Milne, Ruxandra Donose, Andrew Kennedy & Christopher Maltman
Vladimir Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

*Die Sieben Letzten Worte Unseres Erlösers am Kreuze *
Cuarteto Casals

The Bernstein Creation may be my favourite or one of my top three recordings of the piece. Outstanding, though I am not at all religious the music is beautiful and appreciate it simply as music.

I love Klaus Tennstedts approach to music but this doesn't quite reach the same heights as the Bernstein performance. A large part of this is down to the recording quality being a little disappointing. The performers all do their part but it is good rather than excellent.

I need to hear the 'Seven...' more before I can comment on Jurowski's performance. It sounded good but I cannot comment further after one listen. Perhaps it is telling that the next performance would be my clear first choice but that is reflection of my tastes rather than the quality of this performance. I will listen to this again and give it more time.

This is is in part due to the instrumental version - a reduction for String Quartet by Haydn himself performed fantastically by the Cuarteto Casals. As I say, I am not religious so this being instrumental is a plus - but regardless of my bias, I much prefer the instrumental setting. I think the reduction of the music to String Quartet works fantastically.

*Frederick Delius: 

Florida Suite, Koanga, Over the Hils and Far Away, Iydlle Printemps, La Quadroön & Scherzo* 
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia

I have listened to this for two or three days whilst driving. I really enjoy the 'Florida Suite' immensely and 'Over The Hills...' as well as 'Idyll Printemps'. The latter two works didn't receive the same attention unfortunately. I enjoyed them but need to give them more time.

David Lloyd-Jones is an underrated and excellent interpreter of British music, alongside Richard Hickox, Vernon Handley and Matthias Bamert. I still regard Beecham as my favourite interpreter of Delius but Lloyd-Jones is excellent too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two - beginning tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):
Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsce/German folk sources (_Des Knaben Wunderhorn)_] (1893-96):










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs for soprano/baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):


----------



## Itullian

Death and the Maiden


----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Skidmore leading Ex Cathedra Consort in motets by Martin Peerson:


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - RPO, Kajanus.
I seem to listen to more historical recordings of Sibelius than anyone else - I can think of no good reason why.
This one was recorded in May 1930.

View attachment 122471


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*
> 
> View attachment 122469


I have ALL the content in separated recordings. The best of Berlioz (Les Troyens are unbelievable…) without IFs and comparison. With THESE recordings I loved Colin, who doesn't feat to me very well as conductor (he is SUPER conductor, but very traditional and deserved. With Berlioz, who is quite modern composer, he proves that he can make also progressive directions.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125










Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual I must listen to a bit of Bach on Sunday... especially today... as I clear my mind and prepare to beging work again tomorrow (teaching).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've just begun this recording:









_Ein Deutsches Requiem_ by Brahms scored for two pianos by the composer himself. It is an interesting variation on the orchestral version... rather like Schoenberg's chamber transcription of Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ although I cannot imagine it replacing Klemperer's or Gardiner's orchestral recordings.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C minor, Op. 67










Wilhelm Furtwängler, Wiener Philarmoniker
Jan 1950


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Edison Denisov live 1990. Peinture.


----------



## Itullian

#1 Awesome


----------



## Red Terror

Nineteen years after its initial release, this set remains treasure.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Found in a thrift store for .20 cents. Interesting work.


----------



## Dimace

To the moment we started with Amadeus, please allow me to present you my favorite *No.23 concerto* performance with the GIANT* V. Horowitz.* Please listen, after the 1st movement, to his comments about the new generation pianists and the composers, with which I agree 100%. This video is a TREASURE. Save it under your favorites YT videos.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 8 in F major, Op. 83










Walter Weller, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror

*CD 07*
*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto No. 2
*Richard Wagner*
Tristan und Isolde: Vorspiel & Liebestod


----------



## deprofundis

Ladies... Gentlemen, people of taste, refined ones, you got to Hear Jordi Savall take on Heinrich Isaac, quintessential, crucial, mandatory, credential of ancient lore, a true beauty!

:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony # 85 in B flat major, "The Queen", Symphony # 86 in D Major, Symphony, Symphony # 87 in A major










Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Ein Deutsches Requiem_ by Brahms... again. But this time it is the far-better-known full orchestral version... in the great recording by Otto Klemperer:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Forsooth

senza sordino said:


> I did something I rarely do. I listened to the same piece five times in a row. I am very unfamiliar with the two Elgar symphonies, they just haven't grabbed me, they have said nothing to me. But I wanted to get to know them. I listened to the first symphony five times in a row each with a different conductor. I own the last of these, the first four were from Spotify....


I'm not sure Debussy would have agreed with your workmanlike approach to appreciate this music. He said, *"Beauty must appeal to the senses, must provide us with immediate enjoyment, must impress us or insinuate itself into us without any effort on our part."*


----------



## bharbeke

*Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp*
Franz Welser-Most, Philadelphia Orchestra

Thank you to Dimace for recommending this. It was an enjoyable new piece for me. There was a bit in the middle of the 4th movement that sounded like the rainy beginning section of The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. It's not a direct lift or anything, but it's possible that Koji Kondo listened to some Korngold.


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Motets & Chansons_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122478


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Violin Concerto in D major
- Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra
- Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
- Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

2017


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Works for Guitar

Concierto de Aranjuez/ Concierto Madrigal for 2 Guitars & Orchestra/ Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

Slava & Leonard Grigoryan

The Queensland Orchestra, Brett Kelly.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart* (1756 - 1791)

Requiem K626

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Carolyn Watkinson, contralto
Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, tenor
David Thomas, bass
WESTMINSTER CATHEDRAL BOYS CHOIR
CHORUS & ORCHESTRA OF THE ACADEMY OF ANCIENT MUSIC

CHRISTOPHER HOGWOOD


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, soprano arias

Kathleen Battle (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn

Basta, vincesti… Ah, non lasciarmi Didone K468
Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Misera, dove son? - Ah! non son' io che parlo! K369
Non più, tutto ascoltai - Non temer, amato bene, K490
Un moto di gioia, K579
Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass in D Minor, Hob.XXII:11 'Nelsonmesse' - Bach: Magnificat in D Major, BWV 243

Judith Blegen (soprano), Gwendolyn Killebrew (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Simon Estes (bass baritone), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Hugh Ross (director), Russell Oberlin, Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano), Englebert Brenner (oboe d'amore), Norman Farrow (bass vocal), Charles Bressler (tenor)
Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

nice start to the day with Brahms......two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three for later this morning/afternoon.

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - fifteen songs for voice and piano *** [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):

(*** three of the songs are usually excluded from the more familiar orchestral cycle as they were used instead in symphonies 2, 3 and 4)










Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources] (1899-1901, but includes a _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ song composed in 1892):
Symphony no.5 (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra _***_ [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02):
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Music for a cold, bright, prematurely autumnal morning in Scotland, the rain having abated at last. These Koechlin quartets from the early 20th century are wistful and delicate.

*
Koechlin*
String Quartets No. 1, Op. 51 in D & No. 2 Op. 57
Ardeo Quartet
[AR re-se, 2006]


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Merl

Not my usual start to the day but a post elsewhere on the site prompted me to play them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

continue steadily with these beautiful cantatas


----------



## flamencosketches

Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No.9 in E-flat major, op.117. Pacifica Quartet. The Pacificas get such a rich, colorful sound out of just four strings, it really brings these chamber works to life.


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich & Carl Baermann: Music for Clarinet and Piano

Dario Zingales (clarinet) & Florian Podgoreanu (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122486
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No.9 in E-flat major, op.117. Pacifica Quartet. The Pacificas get such a rich, colorful sound out of just four strings, it really brings these chamber works to life.


That's surprising,I just purchased this set,a minute ago. My only set was with with the Fitzwilliam Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

Valentin Radu leading Ama Deus Chorus and Period Instrument Ensemble performing Antonio Vivaldi's "Magnificat" and "Gloria":










Soloists: Julianne Baird (soprano), Lorie Gratis (mezzo-soprano), Georgeta Stoleriu (soprano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> That's surprising,I just purchased this set,a minute ago. My only set was with with the Fitzwilliam Quartet.


We may have just discussed this on another forum  Glad you decided to spring for it! You will definitely enjoy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

flamencosketches said:


> We may have just discussed this on another forum  Glad you decided to spring for it! You will definitely enjoy.


A jazz, classic car or cooking forum, I suppose? 

This is quite thrilling...

*Berlioz*
Les nuits d'été
La mort de Cléopâtre
La captive
La belle voyageuse
Zaïde
*Véronique Gens
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyons, Louis Langrée*
[[Erato/ Warner Classics, 2001]


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: 12 Études d'exécution transcendente, Op. 11

Vincenzo Maltempo (piano).

Thanks Rocky, I knew I had this pianist in my collection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacob Clement*

Clemens non Papa 1510/1515-1556


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Leo Brouwer sonata no. 2 for guitar. Ricardo Gallén playing fantastically.


----------



## Judith

Whilst doing a spot of cleaning( another job I do not like), was made easier by Bruckner Symphony no 1. Lovely work and can hear hints of it in his other symphonies. Performed by Riccardo Chailly and Royal Concergebouw Orchestra Amsterdam from box set. Very nice performance


----------



## Joe B

*Michael Kibblewhite leading The London Philharmonic in music of Arthur Bliss:*









*Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare
Prayer of St. Francis of Assisi (Hertfordshire Chorus)
Morning Heroes (Hertfordshire Chorus, Brian Blessed)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves / Concerto Grosso / Oboe Concerto

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields- Conductor: Neville Marriner.


----------



## mikeh375

The RVW oboe concerto is lovely, something I only discovered this year...hope you're enjoying it Roger.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, String Quartet Op 95 - Gewandhaus Quartet:
> 
> View attachment 122493


I like these recordings


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 2 & 5


----------



## DavidA

Just listened to Argerich playing the Tchaikovsky Piano concerto 1 with Barenboim.

Incredible she can play such a demanding piece at her age!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four tonight.

_Rückert-Lieder_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02):
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs of the Death of Children_] - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):










Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):
Symphony no.7 (1905-06):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartòk*

String quartet No.5








recorded 1963


----------



## jim prideaux

an evening of Piano quintets...…

Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak and Martinu performed by the Lindsays and Peter Frankl.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead and The Rock
Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

The Symphonic Dances were my introduction to Rachmaninov - the LSO recording with Gergiev - a negative experience which still mildly affects my perception of the Composer. In reality, it is a case that Gergiev is simply a Conductor I do not enjoy listening to and tend to avoid where possible. I haven't had many experiences like this which is why it stands out to me.

The remedy in these works for me was Vasily Petrenko's recording listed above.

I haven't listened to this or felt inspired to listen to Rachmaninov for a long time but for whatever reason, I'm in the mood and it has proven a rewarding choice. I'm enjoying this performance and consequently the music greatly.

I'm starting here and intend to continue into the Symphonies Petrenko recorded with the RLPO over the next couple of days. Like the works on the disc I am presently listening to, I haven't heard these for some time so it will be interesting to return to them with fresh ears.


----------



## Malx

Bax, Symphony No 7 - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.









Rubbra, Symphony No 8 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
_Concerti a Cinque Op. 9_
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*
_Concertos for Oboe, Strings, and Basso Continuo_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries - oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms: Works for Chorus & Orchestra
Jard van Nes, San Francisco Symphony Chorus, San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Curmudgeon

This evening's listening.


----------



## flamencosketches

Nikolai Myaskovsky: Piano Sonata No.1 in D minor, op.6. Murray McLachlan.


----------



## Dimace

It is always my intension to listen and bring to you music which is interesting and also have some artistic or historic background. I could say that our guest tonight is Scriabins scolar and follower of Leo Ornstein and Dane Rudhyar, who are VERY significant modern composers with big influence to 20th century music. His name is well known to you>* Kaikoshru Shapurji Sorabji.*

In our recording we have (for me always) the MOST important work of the charismatic composer>* Un nido di scatole* (A nest of boxes) A very peculiar and difficult to be played work. *An acrobatic piano experiment!* The work based on Mussorgskis Pictures at an Exhibition and the initial three note are identical to this work! *Jonathan Powell is BIG pianist!* He is giving such sentimenality and deapth to this acrobatic work, which, because of his dexterity and understanding, at the end, looks like just an other day in the ce.* Excellent, excellent performance. *

I suggest this recording as generally great valued.


----------



## StrE3ss

DVORAK, A.: Symphony No. 8 / SCHUBERT, F.: Symphony No. 6
Herbert Blomstedt, Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## D Smith

Some Elgar to start the week.

Sea Pictures, The Music Makers. Sarah Connolly, Simon Wright/Bournemouth Symphony and Chorus. Sarah Connolly is terrific and the chorus quite good.










Symphony No. 2.. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin. Wonderful performance beautifully recorded.










Elgar: Enigma, In the South, Serenade. Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. I was curious to see how Petrenko handled Elgar and was pleasantly surprised. The standout is In the South which was dynamic and engaging, one of the best recordings I've heard. The Serenade was lovely. The Enigma Variations were good overall and excellent in spots but just a tiny uneven. But all in all a good outing.


----------



## 13hm13

Back to basics .... is this the best PC20????









Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein, Mozart, Haydn* ‎- Concerto No.20 / Andante And Variations In F Minor
Label:RCA Red Seal ‎- LSC 2635, RCA Red Seal ‎- LSC-2635
Format:Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo 
Country:US
Released:1964 (recorded 1961)

Conductor: Alfred Wallenstein, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. Recorded 1961 March 31. Released on the RCA Victor label as vinyl LP, LM/LSC-2635 in January 1964.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Some Elgar to start the week.
> 
> Sea Pictures, The Music Makers. Sarah Connolly, Simon Wright/Bournemouth Symphony and Chorus. Sarah Connolly is terrific and the chorus quite good.


That Sea Pictures is really good, I got it as a free download from Naxos last month. I'm not a big Elgar guy but that is a really nice work, well done there. I want to explore his works further but am not sure where to begin.


----------



## Joe B

The Gramercy Trio and Friends playing music for strings and piano by Scott Wheeler:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122507


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman, conductor

2004


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Maria João Pires (piano)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOL MUSIC FOR THE SUN KING
*Marin Marais*
Spectre de la Rose
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink

Recorded: 1969-09-03
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Music, Vol. 2

Nocturne No. 10 in E minor
Nocturne No. 11 in E flat major
Nocturne No. 12 in G major
Nocturne No. 13 in D minor
Nocturne No. 14 in C major
Nocturne No. 15 in C major
Nocturne No. 16 in F major
Nocturne No. 17 in E major
Nocturne No. 18 in E major, "Midi"
Sonata in C minor Op. 1 No. 3

Benjamin Frith (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Requiem * & Mass in D 88**

Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause*

Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford **
Simon Preston
Neil Ritchie (treble), Nicholas Cleobury (organ), Robert Morton (bass), Andrew Giles (alto), Alan Byers (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz.


----------



## Itullian

the Paris symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - fifth and final part today. Probably won't listen to it all in one hit but it saves me posting twice.

Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic hymn (poss. by Rabanus Maurus)/J.W. von Goethe] (1906-07):
Symphony no.9 (1909-10):










_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_The Song of the Earth_] for alto, tenor and orchestra [Texts: 8th century Chinese poems by Li- Tai-Po/Tchang-Tsi/Mong-Kao-Yen/Wang-Wei, transl. by Hans Bethge] (1908-09):










_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_The Song of the Earth_] - original version for mezzo-soprano, tenor and piano [Texts: 8th century Chinese poems by Li-Tai-Po/Tchang-Tsi/Mong-Kao-Yen/Wang-Wei, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1908-09):










Symphony no.10 - revised performing version by Remo Mazzetti Jr. (1910-11 inc.):


----------



## Kollwitz

1960 Serafin recording of Verdi's Otello, with Vickers, Rysanek, Gobbi and the Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Gustav Mahler - fifth and final part today. Probably won't listen to it all in one hit but it saves me posting twice.
> 
> Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three soprano, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic hymn (poss. by Rabanus Maurus)/J.W. von Goethe] (1906-07):


Such an amazing and historically important work. The Part 2 (closing scene from Faust) celebrates the 100 years from the moment Goethe has written his Meisterwerk. The world premiere was given in Munich at 1910. Mahler was conducting. Mahler's German work and, this is very special, the best he made. Rafael is awesome here. I owe this also in DG but with another cover. I listen the 2nd the 8th and the 7th (sometimes) and my friends the rest… :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Ireland: Piano Concerto in E Flat / A Sea Idyll/ First Rhapsody/ Indian Summer/Legend/ Pastoral/ Three Dances

John Lenehan (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, John Wilson


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.3 in D minor, the "Wagner". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 1
Schumann 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Metamorphosen, Ein Alpensinfonie.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K.361 'Gran Partita' & Serenade, K.375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*










*I love this :An Irdische Schätze*


----------



## Itullian

#2


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*For Whom the Bell Tolls (movie 1943)*

ERNEST HEMINGWAY

_And therefore 
never send to know for 
whom the bell tolls; It 
tolls for thee.

JOHN DONNE

_



_"Listen to this well, rabbit," he said. He knew there was a great 
hurry and he was sweating very much, but this had to be said and 
understood.

"Thou wilt go now, rabbit. But I go with thee. As 
long as there is one of us there is both of us. Do you understand?"

"Nay, I stay with thee."

"Nay, rabbit. What I do now I do alone. I could not do it well 
with thee.

If thou goest then I go, too. Do you not see how it is? 
Whichever one there is, is both." 
_


----------



## Itullian

Piano concerto #2, Pierre Aimard


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Bourdon

*Joseph Jongen*

Just arrived........










Just another piece,not on the CD


----------



## Merl

Another one from the CD racks. Enjoyable.


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Saraste/WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln. Once Saraste gets going halfway through the first movement, this is an excellent performance. The Scherzo is really lively and buoyant and the Adagietto doesn't wallow. The orchestra sounds great if a trifle distant. I'll be happy to return to this amongst many Mahler 5ths, though Bernstein remains my favourite. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Judith Blegen (soprano), Florence Quivar (mezzo)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122527


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Suite en Ré majeur
Ouverture "Les Nations"
Concerto pour violon "Les Rainettes"
Ouverture "La Bizarre"
Ouverture en Ré majeur
Suite "Alster"
Suite en sol mineur
Suite "La Chasse"
Ouverture jointe d'une suite tragi-comique

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

recorded 1997, 2001; reissued 2013


----------



## Bourdon

*Schnitke*

String quartet No.4

Written for the Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## starthrower

Picked up a used copy for a few bucks. It's sounds very good on first listening. I've always been impressed with Crossley's playing. The vocal work has been criticized as a late period regression but it sounds great to my ears. And of course symphony no.2 is one of Luto's finer works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122528


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concerto TWV 54: D3 for 3 trumpets, timpani, 2 oboes, strings, and basso continuo
Concerto TWV 53: h1 for 2 flutes, calchedon, strings, and basso continuo
Concerto TWV 44: 43 for 3 oboes, 3 violins, and basso continuo
Sonata TWV 44:32 for 2 violins, 2 violas, violoncello, and basso continuo
Concerto TWV 53: F1 for mandolin, hammered dulcimer, harp, strings, and basso continuo
Concerto TWV 53: d1 for 2 oboes, bass, strings, and basso continuo
Concerto TWV 54: D2 for 3 horns, violin, strings, and basso continuo
Adagio from the Concerto TWV 43: G5

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

2017


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Picked up a used copy for a few bucks. It's sounds very good on first listening. I've always been impressed with Crossley's playing. The vocal work has been criticized as a late period regression but it sounds great to my ears. And of course symphony no.2 is one of Luto's finer works.


Regression? To what? It's great, and totally original, in my eyes. Good find on that CD.


----------



## starthrower

I feel the same way. I enjoyed the piece and Dawn Upshaw's performance. Some guy named Culver at Amazon who reviews a large number of modern works described it as an abandonment of Avant garde devices to embrace neo-romanticism. But he did in fact compliment Upshaw's performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bohuslav Martinu: String Quartet No.4, "Concerto da Camera"; Leos Janácek: String Quartet No.1, "Kreutzer Sonata". Stamitz Quartet.


----------



## bharbeke

*Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas*
Yevgeny Sudbin

User AnthonyAlcott recommended this pianist on Scarlatti sonatas, and he was very impressive. My favorites of this bunch were 29, 99, 417, 425, and 479.


----------



## Armanvd

One of the best albums of Persian Classical music:


----------



## Jacck

Armanvd said:


> One of the best albums of Persian Classical music:


sounds amazing, thanks for sharing :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

I could say that I have a kind of psychosis with* Swjatoslaw* and his Beethoven Sonatas. He is so FFFFing perfect that after every hearing I have to wait at least one week to listen again Beethoven from another performer. In this recording we have *Appassionata and Pathétique plus The Eroica Variations*, which are also from another planet. This is the Volume 4 of SR Collection (Melodia)


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas*
> Yevgeny Sudbin
> 
> User AnthonyAlcott recommended this pianist on Scarlatti sonatas, and he was very impressive. My favorites of this bunch were 29, 99, 417, 425, and 479.


Many of my teachers (all famous pianists) were strong Scarlatti's interpreters. Francesco Nicolosi, Paola Volpe, Oxana Yablonskaya, etc. Francesco was using Domenico to prepare his hands for the Mozart. Paola as exercise for the Greatest. Oxana was playing him wonderfully, without a special reason. I was playing also a lot his sonatas to soften my hands... At the end, my hands remained heavy, my Mozart never came to life and my Greatest was good only for some Berliner salons. Why the FFF we need Domenico, I ask you!!! :lol: (I'm joking, of course)

*The best Scarlatti, is from Horowitz. That's for sure. Try him and tell me.


----------



## Jacck

Dimace said:


> Many of my teachers (all famous pianists) were strong Scarlatti's interpreters. Francesco Nicolosi, Paola Volpe, Oxana Yablonskaya, etc. Francesco was using Domenico to prepare his hands for the Mozart. Paola as exercise for the Greatest. Oxana was playing it wonderfully, without a special reason. I was playing also a lot his sonatas to soften my hands... At the end, my hands remained heavy, my Mozart never came to life and my Greatest was good only for some Berliner salons. Why the FFF we need Domenico, I ask you!!! :lol: (I'm joking, of course)
> 
> *The best Scarlatti, is from Horowitz. That's for sure. Try him and tell me.


the best Scarlatti is from Scott Ross


----------



## Bourdon

*Joseph de Jongen*

A composer from Belgium,not well known wich is really a pity,judge for yourself.






http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Jun03/jongen2.htm


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> *Joseph de Jongen*
> 
> A composer from Belgium,not well known wich is really a pity,judge for yourself.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Jun03/jongen2.htm


I know his symphonie concertante for organ and orchestra. I discovered it when I was in love with Saint Saens organ symphony and was searching for some other organ symphonies. He is good.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.
> 
> Invigorating, marvellous sound!


and this evening...…

6th and 7th (8th) from the same cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> I know his symphonie concertante for organ and orchestra. I discovered it when I was in love with Saint Saens organ symphony and was searching for some other organ symphonies. He is good.


Thank you for responding,yes he is really good and worth to explore,it is convincing,has quality and is more than a mix of influences.


----------



## flamencosketches

Erik Satie: Gnossiennes, Mouvements en forme de poire. Aldo Ciccolini.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: 'Prince Rostislav' & Symphony No.1
Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

After re-listening to my previously posted trio Rachmaninov pieces by these forces, I have moved on to 'Prince Rostislav' and Rachmaninov's First Symphony.

I am really enjoying Petrenko's approach to Rachmaninov and musicianship of the RLPO is superb. I'm enjoying listening these works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122534


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin, director

2018


----------



## Dimace

Scott is cembalist. I speak for piano interpreters. Certainly Scott is great with Domenico.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition, with a story behind it. In 2001 my late son walked from Paris to Santiago de Compostela. It was a life changing experience for him. Sadly he was killed in 2006. I am grateful, though, that he had the opportunity to make the Pilgrimage. He would have enjoyed this recording.


----------



## Bourdon

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 122535
> 
> 
> A recent acquisition, with a story behind it. In 2001 my late son walked from Paris to Santiago de Compostela. It was a life changing experience for him. Sadly he was killed in 2006. I am grateful, though, that he had the opportunity to make the Pilgrimage. He would have enjoyed this recording.


I listened to this recording last week and it is a very fine recording.Sorry to hear from your sad loss


----------



## StrE3ss

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky

Symphony 1,2,3


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music by Michael Hurd:


















The first CD in this set is so good I've only listened to the second disc once or twice. Hurd's choral music is simple, elegant, and immensely lyrical. Temple and the Hertfordshire Chorus perform this music wonderfully.


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: String Quartets 2 & 6. Emerson String Quartet. Riveting masterpieces played superbly. Recommended.


----------



## Colin M

Ives Three Places in New England Zinman Baltimore 

Ives amazes me in his ability to pile melodies some familiar some original on top of other melodies some original some familiar. And every once in a while, after your ears have been working overtime, he gives you a break with a truly original melody that stands alone. It is said he developed the concept at a parade when he heard two marching bands one receding and one approaching. My guess is that his brain was just wired differently : ). And we are grateful for that...


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Bartok: String Quartets 2 & 6. Emerson String Quartet. Riveting masterpieces played superbly. Recommended.


I really love this cycle. I just ordered the Keller Quartet Bartók cycle and I'm excited to explore that one more thoroughly.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Ives Three Places in New England Zinman Baltimore
> 
> Ives amazes me in his ability to pile melodies some familiar some original on top of other melodies some original some familiar. And every once in a while, after your ears have been working overtime, he gives you a break with a truly original melody that stands alone. It is said he developed the concept at a parade when he heard two marching bands one receding and one approaching. My guess is that his brain was just wired differently : ). And we are grateful for that...


I couldn't resist... :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I would like to see CPO re-issue the Toch quartets in a box set. The individual discs remain out of print.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122545


*Antonio Vivaldi*

5 Violin Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Viktoria Mullova, violin

2005


----------



## Dimace

It was quite a time ago I made a ''Close the Shop'' post. A post like this means that the under presentation subject is the best in music history. Today, I will close the shop with *Rach's 3rd concerto.* It was the remoted 1978 in NY, when the NYPO under Mehta met the ONE and ONLY Rachmaninow interpreter (composer's words) Vladimir Horowitz to write together history. Horowitz was 75 or something, at this time. It was the LAST time he performed this concerto. We are speaking for an extra-terrestrial, not human, interstellar, cosmic, competition annihilating, performance which will be for EVER the best live 3rd humans they have listened and seen. AND SEEN! Because Vladimir had stopped to be a human creature as he long was playing the concerto and he transformed to a musical god. Look at the end of the video and you will understand. If someone loves Rach, this is the MUST video and recording. If someone has the faintest idea about the piano, this is also the video and the recording.


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw and Margo Garrett performing late Romantic songs:
















This is the earliest release I've been able to find of Dawn Upshaw (1988). Amazing talent!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911/ Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3/ Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5

Lucas Debargue.


----------



## pmsummer

ALFONSO X "ELSABIO"
*Cantigas de Santa Maria*
Ensemble Unicorn, Vienna
_
Naxos_


----------



## Weston

*Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 11*
Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Itzhak Perlman, violin










Dvorak can be so beautiful when he's not slam banging cymbals and tinkling triangles. Perlman is in good form here too. Often the more famous the violinist the less I enjoy the tone, but here it's quite mellow. It could be the mic isn't as close as in some modern recordings.

*Martinu: Frescoes of Piero della Francesca, for orchestra, H. 352*
Charles Mackerras / Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Going from Dvorak to this work is a little disorienting at first, but soon I could shift gears into the 20th century. This piece reminds me of 1940s epic film scores. Martinu is among my favorite composers, but I might not rank this as typical of his work or of his usual quality, though I find the second movement interesting harmonically and in timbre.

*Wetz: Symphony No. 3*
Werner Andreas Albert / Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra










An epic piece on the scale of a Bruckner symphony. I'm hearing phrases that sound lifted right out of Richard Strauss' Death and Transfiguration, but I don't know which was written first. I am enjoying the wonderful brass harmonies. This composer seems fond of soft horns as in Holst's Venus. They sigh their way throughout much of the four movements. I think I would enjoy this piece to the fullest if I could listen often enough to memorize it. I know I'm missing nuances, but there is just too much music to experience.

On to the next . . .


----------



## Curmudgeon

A pot of oolong tea, and some Beethoven and Bruckner.... works for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## haydnguy

Great Works for Flute and Orchestra

Neeme Jarvi
Sharon Bezaly


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## 13hm13

John. Field - Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3 - O'Conor, Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Horizons

Pierre Fouchenneret, Simon Zaoui, Raphaël Merlin and David Lefort

Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75
Berceuse, Op. 16
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Papillon, Op. 77
Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28
Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108



> The Guardian 6th April 2018
> 
> These young French musicians clearly have these works deeply ingrained in their musical thinking, and that familiarity shows in the total lack of preciousness in their performances...There's never a lack of muscularity, but it's always kept on the right side of over-assertiveness. The warm closeness of the sound, meanwhile, brings out the subtleties in the way in which the instrumentalists colour every phrase.


----------



## flamencosketches

Nikolai Myaskovsky: Piano Sonatine in E minor. Murray McLachlan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Und weiter geht es mit Cantaten.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part one this afternoon.

Simpson did write various other works, but it's the symphonies and chamber output which are the meat and potatoes, so to speak.

Hyperion's extensive - but not quite exhaustive - Robert Simpson project has been one of my most joyous voyages of discovery over the years, and without it so little of Simpson's music would be available. Simpson has had his detractors: one particular complaint about his music (especially with regards to some of the symphonies) is that he doesn't take his ideas anywhere, as if he lollygags or wanders around in circles without propelling the music forward to any logical destination - I'm no academic so I won't argue against it, but I like his sound-world nevertheless.

Performers on symphonies 1 and 2:

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (1)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (2)

Symphony no.1 (1951):
Symphony no.2 (1955-56):



String Quartet no.1 (1951-52):










String Quartet no.2 (1953):



String Quartet no.3 (1953-54):


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I would like to see CPO re-issue the Toch quartets in a box set. The individual discs remain out of print.


Seconded.nnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Merl

Just finished playing through both discs. I do love this whole set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Melodien für Orchester (1971)
Chamber Concerto

*Schönberg Ensemble Reinbert de Leeuw*

Piano Concerto Pierre-Laurant Aimard

Mysteries of the Macabre (für Trompete und Kammerorchester) (arr. von Elgar Howarth)

*Asko Ensemble Reinbert de Leeuw*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Bohuslav Martinu: Concerto for violin; Serenada no. 2; Toccata e due canzoni
Isabelle Faust, violin; Cédric Tiberghien, piano; The Prague Philharmonia/Jiri Belohlavek (harmonia mundi)










now:
Grigorij Krein/Samuil Feinberg: Violin Sonatas
Ilona Then-Bergh, violin; Michael Schäfer, piano (genuin)


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








(FLAC 24/96)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*For Whom the Bell Tolls (movie 1943)*

Ernest Hemingway



_"I loved you when I saw you today and I loved you always but I never saw you before."_


----------



## D Smith

Bax: Nonet, Harp Quintet, Elegiac Trio, others. Nash Ensemble. Fabulous playing of attractive, engaging chamber works. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Chopin*

Préludes Book 1
Reflets dans l'eau

Fantasie in F minor Op.49
Ballade No.1 in G minor Op.23


----------



## starthrower

2004 re-issue on RCA's Catalyst subsidiary

Panufnik's final recordings from 1991 originally released on Conifer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122556


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Suites for Solo Cello

Janos Starker, cello

1997, reissued 2010


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.2


----------



## Bourdon

*Tschaikovsky*

Symphony No.6


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE performing Schumann's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Had enjoyed their recording of the 3rd and 4th-oredered a second hand copy of the 1st and 2nd and subsequently complained as the whole thing (disc and package) was 'shot to bits!'......money back, postie delivers this one, time for a listen


----------



## Itullian

Tons of Mozart out there, but this is still a favorite.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: French Suites. Ashkenazy. Very good straightforward performance.


----------



## Merl

Another scour thru the CD rack and I found this beauty. Always enjoyed Rubbra's 3rd.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Wilhelm Stenhammar*
String Quartet No. 5 in C, Op. 29
String Quartet No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 35
String Quartet in F minor (1897)
*Stenhammar Quartet *
[BIS, 2013]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part two this evening, concluding tomorrow morning.

Performers on symphonies 3, 4 and 5:

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (3,5)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (4)

Symphony no.3 (1962):
Symphony no.4 (1970-72):
Symphony no.5 (1972):



Quintet for clarinet and string quartet (1968):










String Quartet no.4 (1973):










String Quartet no.5 (1974):



String Quartet no.6 (1975):


----------



## Itullian

Great set. Crystal clear sound.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Tschaikovsky*
> 
> Symphony No.6


This is a great set. Igor is excellent choice for Piotr making this recording of the extra class. The sound, booklet, etc. are also top.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Music for a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Joe B

Zdenek Macal leading the New Jersey Symphoy Orchestra and Westminster Symphonic Choir in music of Modest Mussorgsky:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Harnoncourt and the COE performing Schumann's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> Had enjoyed their recording of the 3rd and 4th-oredered a second hand copy of the 1st and 2nd and subsequently complained as the whole thing (disc and package) was 'shot to bits!'......money back, postie delivers this one, time for a listen


.....one of my personal favourite pieces of music, Schumann's 2nd has been recorded many times and a number of the recordings and interpretations strike me as 'outstanding'......Harnoncourt now belongs with that group....superb-what is noticeable is a sense of balance, all four movements being portrayed and presented with equal significance....in certain recordings one movement (for example the 3rd) can often seem to be treated with a certain deference and often to the detriment of the others.


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
Takashi Asahina, Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten*
Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
*Lachrymae, Op. 48a
*Two Portraits
Elegy for strings*
Camerata Nordica, dir. Terje Tonnesen; *Catherine Bullock, viola*
[BIS, 2013]

The Camerata Nordica give tremendous performances of these well and less well-known Britten works. The recording is extremely vivid.


----------



## starthrower

Andrzej Panufnik: Violin Concerto / Hommage à Chopin / Bassoon Concerto 
London Musici / Mark Stephenson
Robert Thompson - bassoon
Krzysztof Sietana - violin
Karen Jones - flute

Conifer Classics


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis). Bruno Turner, Pro Cantione Antiqua, London, Hamburger Bläserkreis für alte Musik. (What a name).


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.2

Getting back to some Nielsen after a long stretch. Last night I played No.6 which is a very interesting and unique symphony. This set includes the Royal Liverpool Phil /Douglas Bostock cycle.


----------



## D Smith

Some Bruckner today.

Study Symphony. Young/Hamburg. I have to remind myself this is Bruckner every time I hear it.










Symphony No. 7. Karajan/Berlin. This is an excellent performance but I don't care for the recording which is distant and can get muddled, so I usually listen to his DG record.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122569


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

recorded 1996, reissued 2013


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"










Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century


----------



## Curmudgeon

Music to cook dinner by.


----------



## starthrower

Yvonne Loriod - piano


----------



## Joe B

Mikhail Pletnev leading the St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Choir, the Boys Choir of the Glinka Choral College, and the Russian National Orchestra in a performance of Sergei Taneyev's "At the Reading of a Psalm":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century


Not a great performance. It was lifeless.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122572


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations
Italian Concerto

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

recorded 1979 and 1980, digitally remastered 2006


----------



## StrE3ss

The Best of Boccherini

Really nice set


----------



## pmsummer

SVYATI
*John Tavener*
Kiev Chamber Choir
Moscow Virtuosi
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Steven Isserlis - cello
_
Red Seal_


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: 12 German Dances, WoO 13*
Jeno Jando, piano









Yes, this sounds like Beethoven. What can I say? I think Jando hums through these trying channel Glenn Gould maybe. It's a little distracting.

*Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In KV 448 In D Major *
Alfred Brendel, piano, with Walter Klien, piano









Mozart with fun stereo effects. I thought this recording a bit heavy handed in the Andante 2nd movement, but possibly I had the headphones' volume too high for the recording.

*Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 in G, Op. 36*
The Lindsay String Quartet









The massive headliner piece for the evening. How does Brahms so often wander into harmonic directions and modulations that are unexpected to me? I think it's the long flowing melodies. I'm more used to development by chopping up motives, as in Beethoven. But Brahms seems to do the opposite, at least in this work. One could study these works for a lifetime and never exhaust their nuances. This one is fantastic! Trying to say more would have me gushing incoherently.

On to the next . . . after a good night's rest.


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

The son .... not quite so gifted, but his two PCs are decent ...

Franz Xaver Mozart - Piano Concertos - Klaus Hellwig









Franz Xaver Mozart (1791-1844):
Piano Concerto in C major, op.14
Piano Concerto in E flat major, op.25

Klaus Hellwig - piano
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Roland Bader - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

2 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Mandolin Concerto, Sonatas for Viola, Flute & Mandolin

I Solisti di Fiesole, Nicola Paszkowski.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> .....one of my personal favourite pieces of music, Schumann's 2nd has been recorded many times and a number of the recordings and interpretations strike me as 'outstanding'......Harnoncourt now belongs with that group....superb-what is noticeable is a sense of balance, all four movements being portrayed and presented with equal significance....in certain recordings one movement (for example the 3rd) can often seem to be treated with a certain deference and often to the detriment of the others.


this morning I returned to the recording of the 2nd that Norrington made with RSO Stuttgart on Hanssler. This experience reminded me of a conversation I had with a colleague who could see little significance or value in considering the role of interpretation in music.Needless to say it will be a long time before I return to Norrington-reluctant as I might be to criticise an individuals honest endeavours I found it so difficult to listen to after Harnoncourt, the final movement lacking any momentum, the overall impression being of a conductor and orchestra delivering exactly what might be on the page but without any 'character'


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Itullian

No. 5
Love it


----------



## Merl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Not a great performance. It was lifeless.


I find the whole set a bit disappointing and occasionally dull, tbh. I prefer Bruggen's earlier Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Boito: Mefistofele

(Mefistofele) Nicolai Ghiaurov (Faust) Luciano Pavarotti (Margherita) Mirella Freni (Elena) Montserrat Caballé (Marta) Nucci Condò & (Wagner) Piero de Palma

London Opera Chorus/Trinity Boys' Choir & National Philharmonic Orchestra, Oliviero de Fabritiis.


----------



## jim prideaux

temporary relief from DIY and (permanent?) Norrington's Schumann with a listen to Harnoncourt and the COE in a performance of the 1841 ('original') 4th Symphony.

…….and now the 3rd.

marvellous stuff!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part three for later this afternoon.

Performers on symphonies 6 and 7:

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Symphony no.6 (1977):
Symphony no.7 (1977):



Quartet for horn, violin, cello and piano (1975):










String Quartet no.7 (1977):
String Quartet no.8 (1979):










Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981):


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Messa solenne in D minor

Camilla Tilling, Atsuko Suzuki, Sara Fulgoni, Kurt Streit, Andreas Schulist, Tómas Tómasson

Bayerischen Rundfunks Choir and Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## canouro

*François Couperin ‎- Les Goûts-Réunis / Nouveaux Concerts*

Brandis, Holliger, Nicolet, Ulsamer, Strehl, Sax, Jaccottet


----------



## millionrainbows

Ravel: Musique de Chambre. Saw this here, Amazon too high, got it from a guy in France. Delightful recording, from the !960s-70s, dry, close-miked analog. Right now, Tzigane, Rhapsodie de concert pour violon et piano, recorded 1962. Excellent!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Tero

Going through several discs of Musica Antiqua Köln, French and Italian concertos. They would throw in a Vivaldi here and there, but never an entire disc. Even their German region music included a number of obscure composers.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9

Martina Arroyo (soprano), Regina Sarfaty (soprano), Nicholas Di Virgilio (tenor), Norman Scott (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Juilliard Chorus, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122580


*Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 48, "Maria Theresia"
Symphony No. 49, "La Passione"

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1986


----------



## jim prideaux

Sawallisch conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Schumann's 2nd Symphony.

There are very good reasons why this cycle of recordings are so highly regarded!


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> Sawallisch conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Schumann's 2nd Symphony.
> 
> There are very good reasons why this cycle of recordings are so highly regarded!


I can not remember ONE recording, where Sawallisch has shown weaknesses… One of the very top directors and teacher on the podium.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 31 (BWV 91, 101, 121, 133)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki









*J.S. Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 40 (BWV 79, 137, 164, 168)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Eroica

Well,I'm listening to it and I hear a fine performance,not charged as many are today .


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs

Charlotte Margiono (soprano)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland, Edo de Waart.


----------



## robin4

*The Nativity Story (2006 movie)*



_The God in the Cave

This sketch of the human story began in a cave; the cave which popular science associates with the cave-man and in which practical discovery has really found archaic drawings of animals.

The second half of human history, which was like a new creation of the world, also begins in a cave.

There is even a shadow of such a fancy in the fact that animals were again present; for it was a cave used as a stable by the mountaineers of the uplands about Bethlehem; who still drive their cattle into such holes and caverns at night.

It was here that a homeless couple had crept underground with the cattle when the doors of the crowded caravanserai had been shut in their faces; and it was here beneath the very feet of the passersby, in a cellar under the very floor of the world, that Jesus Christ was born.

But in that second creation there was indeed something symbolical in the roots of the primeval rock or the horns of the prehistoric herd.

God also was a Cave Man, and, had also traced strange shapes of creatures, curiously colored upon the wall of the world; but the pictures that he made had come to life.

"The Everlasting Man", by G.K. Chesterton

_


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies No. 5&6 Royal Liverpool Philharmonic / Douglas Bostock


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Strauss - Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs
> 
> Charlotte Margiono (soprano)
> 
> Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland, Edo de Waart.


Surprising good performance from the Frau Margiono here. Her voice, despite full mit dynamic and vibrato, which are seldom be needed to these songs, shows good adaptation and elasticity to drive these master pieces to target. The competition is high, but I believe the Dutch performer deserves a place to your Lieder collection.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Surprising good performance from the Frau Margiono here. Her voice, despite full mit dynamic and vibrato, which are seldom be needed to these songs, shows good adaptation and elasticity to drive these master pieces to target. The competition is high, but I believe the Dutch performer deserves a place to your Lieder collection.


Surely she deserves it


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> Surely she deserves it


es ist einfacher, wenn ich dich anschaue.It's easier when I look at you.


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Isaac: Ich Muss Dich Lassen*
Capilla Flamenca, Dirk Snellings, Oltremontano


----------



## Bourdon

canouro said:


> View attachment 122586
> 
> 
> *Heinrich Isaac: Ich Muss Dich Lassen*
> Capilla Flamenca, Dirk Snellings, Oltremontano


Do you know this?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part four tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

Performers on symphony 8:

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Symphony no.8 (1981):



String Quartet no.9 [_32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_] (1982):










String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
String Quartet no.11 (1984):










Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):


----------



## canouro

Bourdon said:


> Do you know this?


No. Beatiful.


----------



## canouro

*Scarlatti - Duende*
Skip Sempé


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Merl

This morning 4 separate Schumann symphony performances.
1st: Levine / Philadelphia
2nd: Janowski / RLPO
3rd: Bernstein / VPO
4th: Kubelik / BPO

Loved it!


----------



## Curmudgeon

Hopefully I'll have time to listen to all three disks for change!


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.7


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.7


Which of Karajan's many Beethoven cycles is this? I have heard and liked the 1963, didn't like so much the 1980s one.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Which of Karajan's many Beethoven cycles is this? I have heard and liked the 1963, didn't like so much the 1980s one.


This are the famous 1963 recordings in the best sound available.I think it is oop but with a bit of luck still easily to find for a reasonable price.

https://www.discogs.com/sell/item/902826972


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.7


Very nice 1963 remastered issue, but not w/o sound problems. The BR issue, also has the same problem (Background noise in the quite passages) Nevertheless, you can't find a better Karajan- Beethoven set out there (the 70s and 80s circles are artistically inferior) so buy this one, hit also, if you want the BR issue and close the shop Greatest/Herbie with style.


----------



## Dimace

Red Terror said:


>


I missed your modern repertoire, my dearest. Very nice you are again with us to continue with your beautiful presentations.


----------



## flamencosketches

Elliott Carter: Variations for Orchestra, and now, the Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano with Two Chamber Orchestras. Beautifully complex music, flawlessly played. An especially dazzling performance from soloist Paul Jacobs (harpsichord) but everyone involved is clearly putting in the work. Very impressed!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble.
> 
> Invigorating, marvellous sound!


….this evening-the 8th(9th,'Great')


----------



## StrE3ss

Lynne Dawson, John Daniecki, Kevin Mcmillan, San Francisco Girls Chorus, San Francisco Boys Chorus, San Francisco Symphony Chorus, San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: French Suites 1-6, BWV 812-817*
Andrei Gavrilov

The 1st and 6th in this set are incredible, and the rest are very enjoyable.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ravel, String Quartet in F major. Still wonderfully dry and clear.


----------



## StrE3ss

Wagner: Overtures Rienzi, Der Fliegende Holländer & Tannhäuser (Remastered)
Wiener Philharmoniker With Georg Solti


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition, and, hopefully, an enjoyable listening experience for the evening.


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET HARMONY
_Masses and Motets_
*John Dunstable*
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## 13hm13

*Judge:* 13hm13, you're sentenced to spend permanent exile on an uninhabited Pacific island. You may take _one_ classical CD with you.
*13hm13:* Please, Judge, may I take two?
*Judge:* Hmmm ... state the CDs for the jury.
*13hm13:* They are ...

















*Judge:* Why these two ... as both CDs contain much of the same material?
*13hm13:* Zinaman never recorded Symp. 2. I wish he had because EVERYTHING on the Argo recording is superb. Alsop/RSNO do a very good job with Symp 2. And Tony Falulkner's recording for Naxos is unsurpassed. 
*Judge:* The jury will have to deliberate ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122604


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol I
Nos. 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

recorded 1976-1981, digitally remastered compilation 1994


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 1
Lupu/ Goldberg


----------



## Joe B

I thought I should get the mail before going to bed. Mistake! Out of the two new releases I found in the mailbox, I've opted to go with this one by a composer with whom I am unfamiliar.

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral works of Jake Runestad:


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> *Judge:* 13hm13, you're sentenced to spend permanent exile on an uninhabited Pacific island. h
> ...


Judge: Dimace, you sentenced to pass your whole life in an abandoned island. For consolation you may take 100 CDs with you.
Dimace: Keep the FFFing CDs for yourself, Judge, and allow me to take your daughter with me!
Judge: The exile sentence changes immediately to death sentence!
Dimace: Sometimes Bartok is better than sex, or at least less dangerous...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos / Rondo

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Paolo Giacometti (piano).


----------



## guangzhou

Trying to get into Phillip Glass, I'm not sure what I'm really hearing yet. The repetitiveness does make it seem like some other popular music, which makes easy listening.https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/81tnqBe51lL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## Guest

I listened to the three string quartets on this release and due to quirks of tagging, was under the impression that I had listened to the entire disc. Then I realized there is also a piano quintet. It's an early work, but it has turned out to be my favorite. A thorny work, leaves me wondering if it is tonal or not, with passages of thrilling vigor, and slow sensuous dissonance. Just a rewarding listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke piano


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano; Nikolai Lugansky (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Alcina

Joan Sutherland (Alcina), Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero), Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner.

Recorded: 1959-05-15
Recording Venue: Großer Sendesaal, WDR-Funkhaus, Köln


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Listening to a recent purchase. It's just divine. :angel:

*Elgar*

Symphony No. 2

Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli, conductor

Recorded April 21 & 24th 1964


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous Bax from the LPO under Sir Adrian Boult. I've never heard a better version of _Tintagel_ or _The Garden of Fand_. Splendid Lyrita analogue sound too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part five after an early lunch.

Performers on symphony 9:

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Symphony no.9 (1985-87):



Sonata for violin and piano (1984):










String Trio (1987):










String Quartet no.12 (1987):


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

1) Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 83
Edwin Fischer, piano
Berlin Philharmonic, Berlin, Nov. 8, 1942

2) Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a
North German Radio Orchestra, Hamburg, October 27, 1951

Wilhelm Furtwängler, conductor


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.



Dimace said:


> Judge: Dimace, you sentenced to pass your whole life in an abandoned island. For consolation you may take 100 CDs with you.
> Dimace: Keep the FFFing CDs for yourself, Judge, and allow me to take your daughter with me!
> Judge: The exile sentence changes immediately to death sentence!
> Dimace: Sometimes Bartok is better than sex, or at least less dangerous...


That is a pretty dark joke, man. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder
> 
> Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke piano


When looking at this picture, most people will notice the young man at the bottom right of the picture. What's not so obvious is that the young woman is looking at her cell phone.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> When looking at this picture, most people will notice the young man at the bottom right of the picture. What's not so obvious is that the young woman is looking at her cell phone.


There's me thinking, that is was either a bible or a novel .


----------



## Merl

Glorious recording and performance but tbh I just enjoy looking at the cover, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet - Symphony No. 1/ Carmen Suite/ L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Jesus Lopez-Cobos.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Glorious recording and performance but tbh I just enjoy looking at the cover, too.
> 
> View attachment 122611


I just ordered a CD of hers, cello concerti from Edward Elgar and Elliott Carter. I like what I've heard of her playing. She had interviewed Carter not long before his death and he gave a bit of a master class on how the solo part should be played. It was interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122612


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

The Paris Symphonies 82-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor

recorded 1989, compilation 1999


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail (new release) - Georg Crun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in contemporary choral music of Ko Matsushita:


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven to start the day. Three different approaches, all excellent.

Piano Sonatas 3 & 21. Alice Sara Ott










Piano Sonatas 14 & 29. Murray Perahia










Piano Sonatas 11,12,13. Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Overture to Le Nozze di Figaro & Symphonies Nos. 39 & 41

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## robin4

*Emily Brontë's Wuthering Heights (1992 film)*



_"Why did you betray your own heart Cathy? I have not one word of comfort. You deserve this. You have killed yourself. ... You loved me - then what right had you to leave me?

Because ... nothing God or satan could inflict would have parted us, you, of your own will, did it.

I have not broken your heart - you have broken it; and in breaking it, you have broken mine.

I forgive what you have done to me. I love my murderer."

_


----------



## Jacck

*JS Creek - Partitas BWV 825-830*
WIM WINTERS, CLAVICHORD


----------



## sbmonty

Berg Violin Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

*Beautiful...............*

Dérive I
Dérive II


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Boulez*
> 
> *Beautiful...............*
> 
> Dérive I
> Dérive II


I like Pierre less than the medicine I take when I have a cold. But I adore the diversity in the listening and information, this great community offers to its members. I call this musical civilization.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> I like Pierre less than the medicine I take when I have a cold. But I adore the diversity in the listening and information, this great community offers to its members. I call this musical civilization.


It was not easy for me but I cannot rest until I have overcome the difficulties of a new (musical) language.
Then the question is whether it is compelling enough to be enjoyable, the answer to that question is .............


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Transcriptions for Piano by Liszt

Camiel Boomsma (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE OF THE SPIRIT
_The Music of Orlando di Lasso and His Contemporaries_
*Di Lasso - Dufay - Dutetre - Clemens non Papa - Rogier - Willaert - Gombert - De Monte - Ciconia - De Févin*
I Fiamminghi - orchestral ensemble
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
Cappella Currende - vocal ensemble
Erik van Nevel - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.7


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part six tonight.

I'm especially looking forward to reacquainting myself with the first string quintet, a largely contemplative work featuring one continuous movement and weighing in at 34 minutes. The peppery Symphony no.10 is on an even larger scale, and at 54 minutes happens to be Simpson's second longest work (the ninth string quartet being the longest, at just shy of an hour).

Performers on symphony 10:

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Symphony no.10 (1988):



String Quintet no.1 (1987):










Piano Trio (1988-89):










String Quartet no.13 (1989):


----------



## Bourdon

I just listened also to my LP of this symphony and guess what, my 1970s LP pressing suffers from the notorious Decca clicks of the time. But the breadth and width of the soundstage still put the digital equivalents to shame.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A stormy day here, perfect afternoon for sequestering myself with two of my favorite recordings. The Vivaldi is actually the very first CD I purchased, back in 1984, if I recall correctly. I purchased it at the same time I purchased my first cd player, a Magnavox. The Magnavox is gone, but the cd is still with me, and is listened to quite frequently.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> It was not easy for me but I cannot rest until I have overcome the difficulties of a new (musical) language.
> Then the question is whether it is compelling enough to be enjoyable, the answer to that question is .............


I respect that approach, and completely agree. Boulez was a tough nut to crack for me too, but I can't get enough of it now.


----------



## bharbeke

*Handel: Messiah*
Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

This was spoken highly of by Manxfeeder and Enthusiast. The high points are very high indeed. However, most of the oratorio just doesn't measure up to parts like "For Unto Us a Child Is Born," no matter who is performing it. If you already love Messiah, you will find this to be one of the better performances of it out there.


----------



## 13hm13

KUSC is playing this at the moment ... with a remark as being the greatest cello conc. You decide...


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I respect that approach, and completely agree. Boulez was a tough nut to crack for me too, but I can't get enough of it now.


Well I must add that I was about sixtie years old before I managed (or gave it a chance) to enter the soundworld of Boulez.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 48*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Thanks to RockyIII for this suggestion. This was just the sprightly, upbeat piece I needed today. The performance is great, and I highly recommend it to others.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122620


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in B flat major
Piano Sonata in A major

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










Béla Bartók: String Quartet No.4. Emerson String Quartet. A beautiful performance, I think, but I'm at the now point where I want to hear further interpretations of these great works.



Bourdon said:


> Well I must add that I was about sixtie years old before I managed (or gave it a chance) to enter the soundworld of Boulez.


Well, I'm glad I came around on his great music a few decades earlier in my life than that, but still, better late than never.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert *

Impromptus D.899 & D.935
16 German Dances


----------



## flamencosketches

sbmonty said:


> Berg Violin Concerto


This looks excellent. I love these cheap Apex reissues loaded with good music. Probably going to pick this one up soon.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart. =20. Barenboim rolling up his sleeves. The Berlin Philharmonics crowding round. Don't know who's waving the stick...


----------



## Joe B

Last night I listened to this disc but it was late. I decided to wait until today to finish it up. Now I've decided to just start from the beginning. So, here is Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral works of Jake Runestad:


----------



## jim prideaux

Barber/Korngold Violin Concertos.
Korngold-Much ado about nothing Suite.

Shaham/Previn/LSO.


----------



## 13hm13

Two separate albums of:

John Knowles Paine - New York Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta ‎- Symphony No. 1 / 2
Label: New World Records ‎


















More info:
http://www.newworldrecords.org/


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Béla Bartók: String Quartet No.4. Emerson String Quartet. A beautiful performance, I think, but I'm at the now point where I want to hear further interpretations of these great works.
> 
> Well, I'm glad I came around on his great music a few decades earlier in my life than that, but still, better late than never.


I'm talking about Boulez and Ligeti,not Schönberg,Webern,Penderecki or Stravinsky,the last hurdles are always the most difficult.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy & Chopin*
> 
> Préludes Book 1
> Reflets dans l'eau
> 
> Fantasie in F minor Op.49
> Ballade No.1 in G minor Op.23


That box is one of the best bargains around for lovers of piano music - a wonderful pianist.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - symphonies and chamber works part six tonight.
> 
> I'm especially looking forward to reacquainting myself with the first string quintet, a largely contemplative work featuring one continuous movement and weighing in at 34 minutes. The peppery Symphony no.10 is on an even larger scale, and at 54 minutes happens to be Simpson's second longest work (the ninth string quartet being the longest, at just shy of an hour).
> 
> Performers on symphony 10:
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
> 
> Symphony no.10 (1988):
> 
> 
> 
> String Quintet no.1 (1987):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio (1988-89):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.13 (1989):


I had started to explore Robert Simpson's String Quartets and a Chamber Works from Hyperion but at some point became sidetracked and never returned to them. That is something I'm going to have to rectify.

As an aside, Hyperion have done a fantastic job not only in recording his music (and many others), but in providing some excellent artwork for the albums.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.1 in C major, op.21. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic. In surprisingly great monophonic sound for the time, 1952. Rich orchestral depth. Glad to have a new Beethoven cycle so that this music sounds fresh again. Especially from such a legendary conductor. Exciting.



Bourdon said:


> I'm talking about Boulez and Ligety,not Schönberg,Webern,Penderecki or Stravinsky,the last hurdles are always the most difficult.


Ligeti and Penderecki are two I still have yet to come around on and appreciate truly, though both are absolutely fascinating to me and I enjoy some of Penderecki's later works. Schoenberg was also a tough nut to crack for me. Another one I am working on is Luciano Berio. His music is fascinating, though I can't say I truly "get" it. But anyway, I'm completely obsessed with the post-war Avant-Garde as of late, and there are so many names I still have yet to explore...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No.2
Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra 
*
My traversal through Rachmaninov's Symphonies via Petrenko & the RLPO continues with the Second Symphony. My appreciation for Rachmaninov's orchestral music is certainly growing, thanks in no small part to Petrenko's superb recordings and the performance of the Liverpudlian forces.


----------



## senza sordino

Hubert Parry Symphony no 5, Ernest Moeran Symphony in Gm, from the July 2019 edition of BBC music magazine 









Elgar Symphony no 2, from Spotify 









Rubbra Symphonies 4, 5 and 6, from Spotify 









Arnold Symphonies 1 and 5, from Spotify 









Bax Tintagel, Symphony no 7, Spotify


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## StrE3ss

The Cello in Wartime
Steven Isserlis

:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 6. Jarvi/Goteborg. Really fine performance. I like this better than Svetlanov's as Jarvi could afford a chorus . Recommended.


----------



## StrE3ss

Barber: Cello Concerto and Sonata
Christian Poltéra


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Abbado/Berlin. Brahms' second always has a special place in my heart as it was the first Brahms I fell in love with many years ago. This performance is a contemporary favourite; Abbado conducts with affection and care and doesn't rush. The orchestra plays with impeccable clarity. Recommended (as is the entire Abbado set).


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Répons. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. An excellent work... I don't think Boulez himself would appreciate this comparison, but to me this work has some sort of spiritual brotherhood with Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians. They are somewhat similar in pulse, and they both follow a constantly evolving, slowly unraveling structure.


----------



## flamencosketches

Répons has ended. Now:










Erik Satie: Nocturnes. Aldo Ciccolini. I am a convert to Ciccolini's Satie. He plays it with an interesting wryness and dry wit that doesn't seem to scratch too far below the surface (the opposite of Reinbert de Leeuw's excellent, Zen recordings of Satie) but yet he somehow manages to express a great deal in the music anyway. I just think his tempi are a bit too fast. Excellent 1960s EMI sound. I need to seek out more of Aldo Ciccolini's recordings. I understand he's recorded Ravel's piano concerti with Jean Martinon, that may be a place to start...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122634


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol. II
Nos. 93, 94, 97, 99, 100, 101

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

recorded 1976-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in American A Cappella choral works:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Faure: Barcarolles 

Kathryn Stott


----------



## Rogerx

Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Kyung-Wha Chung & Radu-Lapu

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Brahms...…..

2nd Symphony performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Symphony No. 4 in D minor

Berlin Philharmonic / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Dimace

I know that you like the *Old German School* and the composers of this era. I also know that many of you like performances on traditional instruments. (I don't...) And Im sure that ALL of you like and admire the *GREAT Gustav Leonhardt.*

In this recording we have all!! *Johann Jakob Froberger, (Meister der ADS) Cembalo von Johannes Ruckers aus Antwerpen 1640, and, of course, the Master Gustav!!!*

We are speaking for a very nice recording of the label* Editio Classica (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi) *with very good sound (original recording 1962, Antwerp) for the age of the recording. (ADD) If you like SERIOUS Cembalo Works from the time the instrument was the must in every European salon (1600 to 1700) hit this one without hesitations.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos and Delius: Caprice and Elegy

Janos Starker (cello)

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies

after Ovid's Metamorphoses

Cantilena, Adrian Shepherd.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> I know that you like the *Old German School* and the composers of this era. I also know that many of you like performances on traditional instruments. (I don't...) And Im sure that ALL of you like and admire the *GREAT Gustav Leonhardt.*
> 
> In this recording we have all!! *Johann Jakob Froberger, (Meister der ADS) Cembalo von Johannes Ruckers aus Antwerpen 1640, and, of course, the Master Gustav!!!*
> 
> We are speaking for a very nice recording of the label* Editio Classica (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi) *with very good sound (original recording 1962, Antwerp) for the age of the recording. (ADD) If you like SERIOUS Cembalo Works from the time the instrument was the must in every European salon (1600 to 1700) hit this one without hesitations.
> 
> View attachment 122638


I never saw this cover,it must be the same one as these I reckon....a very very good recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson's symphonies and chamber works - seventh and final instalment this morning.

The second string quintet was Simpson's final completed work - completion was delayed for a considerable time due to the composer suffering a stroke in 1991 which cruelly debilitated him for the final six years of his life. Simpson, a principled and quietly courageous man, was never one to curse his luck but maybe he lets his guard down a little here - the end section seems to come over almost as some kind of Shostakovian rumination on mortality, and the texture of the work as a whole is rather sparse and austere.

Performers on symphony 11:

City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor

Symphony no.11 (1990):



String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):










String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)


----------



## Azol

Ozawa just nails it!

Ottorino Respighi - Pini di Roma
Boston Symphony Orchestra//Seiji Osawa


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.1 in E minor, op.39. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. I see what people mean when they say that this symphony has shades of Tchaikovsky; it's not worlds apart from Tchaikovsky's 5th. Still, it is no lesser for it, and still quite Sibelian. Does anyone know if Sibelius was familiar with the symphonies of Bruckner? I think they have a bit in common, particularly in the way they write for brass.


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra- Okko Kamu.


----------



## Joe B

Pierre Boulez leading the BBC Singers and BBC Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Nightingale":


----------



## millionrainbows

Joe B said:


> Pierre Boulez leading the BBC Singers and BBC Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Nightingale":


Wow, cool, I never saw this one.

Ravel, 3 Chansons madécasses, for voice, flute, violin, & piano.


----------



## StrE3ss

Carl Maria von Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 (Michallik, Dresden Staatskapelle, K. Sanderling)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Furtwangler in the studio with the VPO in 1954. On my first listen (and I may be missing something), but this is a nice recording with pretty good sound for the time, and the orchestra plays well. There isn't the fire/intensity/je ne sais quoi that the 5th in the Music & Arts set has, but if you want a 5th that doesn't particularly ruffle your feathers, this will do.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I listened to the 1st from that set earlier. Really good. Maybe the best of the few recordings I've heard of that symphony.

Current listening:










John Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts. LaSalle Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada- Josep Pons .


----------



## robin4

_There was even a tiny miracle for me. A woman asked me to go and see her sister who was very sick. So of course I went along.

The sister was obviously at the point of death, and like any other glib child of twentieth-century enlightenment, I had nothing to say, until I noticed in the most extraordinarily vivid way, as in some girl with whom I had suddenly fallen in love, that her eyes were quite fabulously luminous and beautiful. 'What marvellous eyes!'

As I said this, the three of us-the dying woman, her sister and I-were somehow caught up into a kind of ecstasy. I can't describe it in any other way. It was as though I saw God's love shining down on us visibly, in an actual radiance.

That was my miracle at Lourdes, and whenever I hear the Ave Maria they sing there all the time-otherwise, I expect, a rather banal tune-I remember my miracle with great joy.

MALCOLM MUGGERIDGE

B.B.C. broadcast, 7 September 1965_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prelude, Tristan und Isolde*

On first listening, this is great. It's not so much music as it is a feeling. It's too bad I don't have time to bury my head in a libretto for a couple hours, because this opera recording is probably worth paying attention to.


----------



## canouro

*Buxtehude ‎- Cantates*
Barbara Schlick, Monika Frimmer, Michael Chance, Rene Jacobs, Christophe Prégardien, Peter Kooy,
Ton Koopman, Hannover Knabenchor , The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Michael Laird (trumpet), William Houghton (trumpet), Tess Miller (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

I enjoyed the previous so much that I stay a little longer with Stravinsky.


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the Youth Choir Kamer..., State Choir Latvija, Riga Cathedral Girls' Choir, Riga Dom Cathedral Boys Choir, Youth Choir Balsis in *Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum"*:


----------



## sbmonty

Original version


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122654


Quintets for Piano & Winds

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Quintet in E flat major
- Adagio in C minor

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Quintet in E flat major

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet
Stephen Hough, piano


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> I never saw this cover,it must be the same one as these I reckon....a very very good recording.


It is the same with the 2nd (International Issue) and the 3rd (LP, original issue) If someone has BASF LP is very ok. The sound is TOP, like with every BASF recording and LP. (the firm makes chemicals… but once upon the time made also great tapes, CDs etc...) I presume that in the first (sämtliche Werke) recording (I don't owe it) must include these works.


----------



## Dimace

_There was even a tiny miracle for me. A woman asked me to go and see her sister who was very sick. So of course I went along.

The sister was obviously at the point of death, and like any other glib child of twentieth-century enlightenment, I had nothing to say, until I noticed in the most extraordinarily vivid way, as in some girl with whom I had suddenly fallen in love, that her eyes were quite fabulously luminous and beautiful. 'What marvellous eyes!'

As I said this, the three of us-the dying woman, her sister and I-were somehow caught up into a kind of ecstasy. I can't describe it in any other way. It was as though I saw God's love shining down on us visibly, in an actual radiance.

That was my miracle at Lourdes, and whenever I hear the Ave Maria they sing there all the time-otherwise, I expect, a rather banal tune-I remember my miracle with great joy.

MALCOLM MUGGERIDGE

B.B.C. broadcast, 7 September 1965_[/QUOTE]

Thanks, for bringing to us TRUE American music (greatly unknown to me) my friend. :tiphat: There are so many things to be learned from the Great 20th century American School.


----------



## Manxfeeder

canouro said:


> *Buxtehude ‎- Cantates*
> Barbara Schlick, Monika Frimmer, Michael Chance, Rene Jacobs, Christophe Prégardien, Peter Kooy,
> Ton Koopman, Hannover Knabenchor , The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


Koopman is okay with Buxtehude, but if you get a chance and haven't already encountered it, try to hear the Orchestra Anima Eterna/Collegium Vocale on Channel Classics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan, Death and Transfiguration
*


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)

Colorado Symphony.


----------



## Azol

Joe B said:


> Maris Sirmais leading the Youth Choir Kamer..., State Choir Latvija, Riga Cathedral Girls' Choir, Riga Dom Cathedral Boys Choir, Youth Choir Balsis in *Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum"*:
> 
> View attachment 122653


Amazing CD, gets regular listens from me, especially Te Deum. Could only imagine how it sounded live at the Riga Dome Cathedral!


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* L.W Beethoven, Complete Symphonies (1963 circle) with BPO under Herbie in the newest Blu Ray issue.* (plus the rehearsal of the 9th)

At last I can listen ALL the FFing symphonies without have to change the CDs, LPs or SACDs every hour! A dream came true!

*Very good sound,* with only minor problems (background noise) in the silent passages and SUPER paper work in a luxurious hard cover gate folded art, * in a bargain prise! * Go and buy this one to find your peace.


----------



## Bourdon

*La Polyphonie Flamande*

CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

On first hearing, this is fleet of foot and a pleasant surprise.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.55, "Eroica". Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic. I believe this is the same recording I heard several months ago that really blew my mind with how good it was. Great sound for the time, great interpretation, but just a little too slow for my tastes... Not Allegro con brio by any stretch.

How are you enjoying the box set so far Manxfeeder? I wonder how many of us bought one this past week in total. :lol: I have only heard the first disc so far, but am enjoying it.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40*
> 
> On first hearing, this is fleet of foot and a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 122657


Are you joking? I'm listening Beethoven and you are listening the Austrian? I declare you the war! :lol:

Nice WE, my dearest!


----------



## StrE3ss

Bach Trios
Yo-Yo Ma, Chris Thile, Edgar Meyer


----------



## Guest

I've had Barbirolli's recording of the Strauss Metamorphosen for ages and somehow put off listening to it. A mention on this site reminded me it was long overdue.










As I could have predicted, it is luminous. Barbirolli had a deep understanding of how to produce a beautiful string sound.


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2
Symphony no. 2
Britten, Sea Pictures


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Late Piano Works 

Julius Katchen


----------



## canouro

*Dvořák: Piano Concerto - Schubert: 'Wanderer Fantasy'*
Sviatoslav Richter, Carlos Kleiber, Bavarian State Orchestra


----------



## canouro

Manxfeeder said:


> Koopman is okay with Buxtehude, but if you get a chance and haven't already encountered it, try to hear the Orchestra Anima Eterna/Collegium Vocale on Channel Classics


I have the cd and i really like it. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE JUDÉO-BAROQUE
*Carlo Grossi - Louis Saladin - Salomone De Rossi Ebreo*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Disc 2
> Symphony no. 2
> Britten, Sea Pictures


That is a bizarre performance of the Sibelius second symphony, but I can't resist it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Are you joking? I'm listening Beethoven and you are listening the Austrian? I declare you the war! :lol:
> !


I'm listening to his Tchakovsky's 6th now. Adding a Russian in to the mix? Now we're really having a war!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Anthony Newman playing Scarlatti Sonata's on a Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill and Philip Tyre.
The liner notes say, *"...may be the largest harpsichord ever made."*
I believe it. This instument sounds BIG!


----------



## Itullian

Disc 5
Drum Roll
London


----------



## Judith

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 122654
> 
> 
> Quintets for Piano & Winds
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> - Quintet in E flat major
> - Adagio in C minor
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> - Quintet in E flat major
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet
> Stephen Hough, piano


Recently bought this wonderful CD


----------



## agoukass

Vierne: Organ Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4 

Marie Claire Alain


----------



## D Smith

Dittersdorf: Sinfonias on Ovid's Metamorphoses 1-3. Failoni Orchestra & Hanspeter Gmür. For Saturday Symphony (actually we were only supposed to listen to #2 but I did one and three for extra credit  Very enjoyable and well played. I'll listen to the other three sinfonias sometime to satisfy the completist in me.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Helen Donath, Birgit Finnila, Stuttgart RSO, Sir John Barbirolli.
A live recording from April 1970 with the very occasional bronchial interuption - these little niggles notwithstanding, this is a first rate performance. I was sucked in and my concentration never wavered, the very best performances to my mind are also 'events' which is why I often find myself gravitating to live recordings.

Thanks to those who brought it to my attention on another thread.


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^another live recording, or should that be an 'event'?......judging by this first listen to this particular recording which is really initially very impressive the word event might well be appropriate!

Harnoncourt and the BPO.

Mendelssohn-Overture Die schone Melusine.
Schubert-4th ('Tragic') Symphony.
Schumann-4th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Violin Concertos*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"










Wilhelm Furtwängler, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music of Ko Matsushita:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## canouro

*Antonín Dvořák - Violin Concerto; Romance, Mazurek*
Sergiu Luca, Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony # 40 in G minor, K550










Wilhelm Furtwängler, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Curmudgeon

A bit late in the day to start this, so I will probably only get through disk one.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122669


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Hiawatha Overture
Petite Suite de Concert
Four Characteristic Waltzes
Gipsy Suite
Romance of the Prairie Lilies
Othello Suite

RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Dublin
Adrian Leaper, conductor

1995


----------



## canouro

*Scott Ross - Forqueray, Duphly, J.S. Bach*


----------



## Bourdon

.................


----------



## Curmudgeon

One disk of Tristan und Isolde was all my brain could handle today. Time for something a bit lighter and more relaxing, eh?


----------



## flamencosketches

Josef Suk: Serenade for Strings in E-flat major, op.6. Jaroslav Krček, Capella Istropolitana. This is the first time I've heard anything by Suk. It's not bad, he definitely doesn't suck (pun intended), but I can't say I'm really blown away. Kind of straight-ahead Romantic music. Nice harmonies, nice string textures. I'll be returning to this when I'm in a more receptive mood.


----------



## starthrower

CAGE: Atlas Eclipticalis
CARTER: Variations for Orchestra
BABBITT: Correspondences
SCHULLER: Spectra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122676


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, KV 239, "Serenata notturna" 
March in D, KV 249
Serenade in D, KV 250, "Hafffner"
Serenade in G, KV 525, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
March in D, KV 335 No. 1
Serenade in D, KV 320, "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

recorded 1981-1986, digitally remastered compilation 1999


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:










*Whitacre: Lux aurumque
Pärt: Kanon pokajanen
Whitbourn: Pater Noster
Hill, Jackson: Haru Sareba Hikoe Moitsutsu (When Spring Is Born at Last)
Schmidt, B: Lead Me On
Becker, A: Choralmotetten (3), Op. 67
 Excerpt,  Victoria: Requiem 1605 'Officium defunctorum'
anon.: Ubi caritas
 Excerpt,  Duruflé: Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10
Forrest, D: Entreat Me Not to Leave You
Mendelssohn: Three Motets Op. 69
trad.: Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (Live)
Pärt: Kanon pokajanen
Mendelssohn: Three Psalms, Op. 78
Pärt: Kanon pokajanen*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## 13hm13

Vanhal, Sperger - Works with Double bass - Klaus Trumpf










Watch/listen to LSO of another performance of Vanhal - Double Bass Concerto in D Major, here...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Olli Mustonen (piano)


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 25 and 29; Serenata Notturna 

English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'/ Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802/ Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, /Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Malx

This morning two Schumann 4th symphonies:

Symphony in D minor (original version 1841) - ORR, Gardiner.
Symphony No 2 in D minor Op120 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> CAGE: Atlas Eclipticalis
> CARTER: Variations for Orchestra
> BABBITT: Correspondences
> SCHULLER: Spectra


Super, 14th of July cover, my dearest! I love it!



starthrower said:


>


Love and hate in one recording! Love= Dutoit Hate= Bartok (Ok... No hate at all. Simply I don't like his music)


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 31 Paris - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.
Chamber orchestra, traditional instruments + Jane Glover = excellent result.









Followed by:
Wagner, Die Meistersinger Prelude to Act I - LSO, Barbirolli.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56-Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Leos Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass" and Antonin Dvorak's "Te Deum":


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet No 1 Op 18 No 1 - Hungarian Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:15-17-32-18-19.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - addendum.

Last night and this morning it's all the other music from the invaluable Hyperion series dedicated to Simpson's output - a fascinating miscellany of works for colliery brass band, solo piano, orchestra, organ, classical brass ensemble and choir.

_Energy_ for brass band (1971):
_Volcano_ for brass band (1979):
_The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1982):
_Introduction and Allegro on a bass of Max Reger_ for brass band (1986-87):
_Vortex_ for brass band (1989):










Sonata for piano (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ for piano (1948):
_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for piano (1984):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme by Beethoven_ for piano (1990):










_Variations on a theme of Carl Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983): ***



(*** performed by the City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor)

_Canzona_ for brass ensemble (1958):
_Media morte in vita sumus_ [_In the Midst of Death We Are in Life_] - motet for mixed choir, brass ensemble and timpani [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):
_Eppur si muove_ [_Albeit it Does Move_] - ricercar and passacaglia for organ (1985):
_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: various musical timing terms] (1988):


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Metastasis
Diamorphoses
Concret
Analogique A et B
Orient- Occident
Morsima-Amorsima
Nomos Alpha
Anaktoria










*Listening to the music of Iannis Xenakis is like being hit by a hailstorm.*


----------



## mikeh375

Elgars Ghost, nice to see you flying the flag for Simpson. Thank goodness for Hyperion otherwise we'd never ever hear him.


----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott and Graham Johnson performing the melodies of Francis Poulenc:


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> Elgars Ghost, nice to see you flying the flag for Simpson. Thank goodness for Hyperion otherwise we'd never ever hear him.


Thank you. Yes, I praise Hyperion highly for their enterprise but without wishing to sound ungracious I still hanker for the works left unrecorded, which includes four concertos, a Bach variations work for strings, a brass quintet and a clarinet trio. Maybe Simpson's death in 1997 stopped things in their tracks.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Godard: Symphony No. 2, Trois Morceaux & Symphonie gothique

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, David Reiland.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122685


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mass in C Minor

Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, sopranos
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
David Thomas, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

recorded 1988, reissued 1998


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - his organ works over the course of today and tomorrow morning.

Very useful set (on the Capriccio label), as it includes all of Schmidt's extant organ works. Franz Schmidt, along with Sigfrid Karg-Elert, proved that post-Bachian organ music didn't necessarily fizzle out in Austria/Germany with the sudden death of their contemporary Max Reger in 1916. In fact, there is a sense of continuation in more ways than one here - the earliest version of Schmidt's first acknowledged organ work was written in the year that Reger died.

Due to onerous commitments, first from being a full-time orchestral cellist and then having a distinguished career at the Vienna Academy, Schmidt was something of a late arrival as a composer - the lion's share of his output was written only in the last fifteen years of his life, but as a body of work it certainly made for a distinguished Indian Summer.

_Variations and Fugue on an original theme_ in D - the theme of which became _The King's Fanfare_ from his opera _Fredigundis_ (orig. 1916 - rev. 1924): 
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in D (1923-24):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat (1924):
_Toccata_ in C (1924):
_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor (1925):
_Four Small Chorale Preludes_ (1926):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C (1927):
_Fugue_ in F (1927):
_Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ (1928): 
_Choral Prelude_ on the Joseph Haydn hymn _Gott enhalt Franz den Kaiser_ [_God Save Emperor Francis_] (1933):
_Choral Prelude_ on the Easter song _Der Heiland ist erstanden_ [_The Redeemer is Arisen_] (1934):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A (1934):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in A-flat (1935):


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Organ, String and Timpani & Stabat Mater

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), James O'Donnell (organ), Kate Royal (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir. Yannick Nezet-Seguin .


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Joe B

Lionel Handy and Jennifer Hughes performing cello sonatas by John Ireland, Frederick Delius, and Arnold Bax:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122686


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Pablo Heras-Casado, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello

2016


----------



## robin4

_'The human race has in the course of generations become ever more insignificant'

Søren Kierkegaard_


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Suite Bergamasque


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4
*

Furtwangler with the BPO (apparently it is labeled incorrectly on the box as the VPO), 10/48.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122687


*Felix Mendelssohn*
- Violin Concerto (1)

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
- Violin Concerto No. 1 (2)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
(1) Hugh Wolff, conductor
(2) Marek Janowski, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

2002


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Xenakis*
> 
> Metastasis
> Diamorphoses
> Concret
> Analogique A et B
> Orient- Occident
> Morsima-Amorsima
> Nomos Alpha
> Anaktoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listening to the music of Iannis Xenakis is like being hit by a hailstorm.*


It is always a great pleasure A. To see my beloved Giannis receiving appreciation and love from you B. To see such jewels like this tremendous musically, rare as a value and wonderful as an entity 4 CDs set. Such collectibles making my day! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

To continue with Giannis, please allow me to present you a very special work of him.* Persepolis!* A visual symbolism, which is dominating by music. (of course, such works are better to be seen… But the music alone is also good. Allows us to make pictures, to dream to put together unknown elements (synthesis) which is the most important aspect of Xenakis works.)


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> To continue with Giannis, please allow me to present you a very special work of him.* Persepolis!* A visual symbolism, which is dominating by music. (of course, such works are better to be seen… But the music alone is also good. Allows us to make pictures, to dream to put together unknown elements (synthesis) which is the most important aspect of Xenakis works.)
> 
> View attachment 122691


This is in the box,CD 3


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonata, Hob. XVI: 48 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109 
Liszt: Grand Etudes d'apres Paganini 

Nikita Magaloff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*

The sound on these is pretty good, being studio recorded in 1952. The 1st is pretty straightforward with no Furtwanglering. I'm starting in on the 3rd.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Listening to the music of Iannis Xenakis is like being hit by a hailstorm.*


It looks like that box set is about to get rare.

I tried to get into his music, but all those extreme high pitches hurt my ears. Did I just listen to a couple outliers, or is that typical of his music?


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:


----------



## cougarjuno

Chabrier songs -- wonderful performance and a great recording from this independent label. I actually like Chabrier songs more than those of his more famous contemporary Debussy.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Partitas 5 & 6 BWV 829 & 830 - Igor Levit.
Very lyrical playing from Levit, almost romantic in feel.


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius symphony #1
Elgar Enigma variations


----------



## Rambler

*Birds of Paradise* Octopus Chamber Choir conducted by Bart Van Reyn on Etcetera















A disc of choral music with birds as a loose theme for the disc. Excellent choir and recording. A rather pleasing disc.


----------



## joen_cph

Some of the lesser known Haydn piano concertos. Got it cheaply, it is OK played and has good sound, but the musical content, though light, is meagre IMO, and it's just piano and strings. Simpler music than say Mozarts Concertos 1-4.

However, listening to samples of the Palumbo recordings of those works is more interesting, in the long term I'll be getting some of those. It's 4 CD totally, though. I have Andsnes and Kamenikova, and a some further of the 'Hungarian' one.


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Arlecchino* Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin conducted by Gert Albrecht on Capriccio








This opera is described as a Theatrical Caprice in one act.

As an all too typical English man my language skills are limited to English. This opera is sung in German - without a libretto and translation. But I must say I thoroughly enjoy this work even without comprehending the words. There is a fair bit of spoken German - and I do love sound of the spoken German in this comedy.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Westenburg leading Musica Sacra in world-premiere recordings of modern a cappella choral works:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker *

The Second Symphony is likely my favourite of Brahms' Symphonies.

I haven't heard this recording for a long time. Furtwängler has always been one of my favourite interpreters so it's odd I haven't returned to his Brahms recordings for so long.

It's proving a real pleasure to return to and a contrast to my recent Brahmsian listening - those by Sir Adrian Boult & Otto Klemperer.


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev - Symphony No.5 / Romeo & Juliet Suite: No.2 *
Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Jeni Zaharieva


----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Chamber Music* mobius on Naxos








English chamber music by Arnold Bax with an Irish inspiration.
- Quintet for harp and strings
- Elegiac Trio
- Fantasy Sonata
- Sonata for flute and harp

I've sometimes been a bit unsure of Bax. I generally thoroughly enjoy his tone poems. I have found his symphonies more problematic. Despite enjoying many of the more reflective sections of the symphonies I've had problems getting to grips with the faster movements.

No such issues with this disc of chamber music - it's a delight!


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> It looks like that box set is about to get rare.
> 
> I tried to get into his music, but all those extreme high pitches hurt my ears. Did I just listen to a couple outliers, or is that typical of his music?


I really like his music,watch this video,it might be helpfull


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn / J. C. Bach, George Malcolm, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/MARRINER ‎- Harpsichord Concertos









1967 Decca recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No.3
Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

Winding down tonight with the concluding Third Symphony of Rachmaninov's Cycle, performed again by Vasily Petrenko and the Liverpudlian forces - both making an excellent case for the quality of the music.

I have enjoyed exploring these works and finding so much to enjoy that I had previously overlooked thanks to being put off the Composer by Gergiev on an LSO Live release of the Symphonic Dances.

I cannot say too much about this work as I am still listening but I really enjoyed the first two Symphonies so hopefully this will continue the trend.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.1, "A Sea Symphony". Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. I just finished listening to the Previn/LSO RVW "Pastoral Symphony", which completely blew me away, so I'm afraid it's not the best time to be listening to this, a work which is new to me. I'll revisit later on, as I'm sure there is enjoyment to be had in this peace.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Sunday evenings... A pot of Oolong tea, the crossword puzzle, and some good music. La vie est belle!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122716


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Septet in E Flat Major for Violin, Viola, Cello, Double Bass, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon
Quintet in E Flat Major for three Horns, Oboe, and Bassoon
Sextet in E Flat Major for two Horns and String Quartet

1995


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony no. 2 in DM Berglund, Helsinki.

I pulled out the set intent on listening to no. 1 or 5 or maybe even a tone poem... But decided on this. I am glad I did. I had forgotten how beautiful confident and almost waltz like the final movement is accompanied by one of the most memorable recurring melodies of this era.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in choral music of Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ Y NORTE
_Spanish Dances_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - harps, director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## WVdave

Ludwig Van Beethoven
Symphony No. 6 In F Major, Op. 68 ("Pastoral")
Boston Symphony Orchestra; Charles Munch
RCA Red Seal ‎- RB 16006, RCA Red Seal ‎- LM-1997
Vinyl, LP, Mono, UK, 1956.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in three concertos by David Amram:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122718


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano).


----------



## Curmudgeon

A pot of tea at my side, a cat in my lap, and little good music.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Violin Sonatas

Adelina Oprean (violin), Justin Oprean (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1971-01-05
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2 
Franck: Violin Sonata 

Yehudi Menuhin
Hephzibah Menuhin


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## Itullian

#1 1952
#6 1954


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane, Op. 20

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (Heliane), René Pape (Porter), Nicolai Gedda (Blind Judge), Martin Petzold (Young Man), Hartmut Welker (Ruler), John de Haan (Stranger)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, John Mauceri.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

6 Schübler Chorales BWV 645-650
18 Leipzig Chorales BWV 651-668

The Amsterdam Baroque Choir
Christian Müller organ Leeuwarden

Ton Koopman


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> Rafael Kubelik
> Recorded: 1971-01-05
> Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


That box does not look big enough to hold the complete Mahler symphonies. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Average sound
fantastic playing


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> That box does not look big enough to hold the complete Mahler symphonies. :lol:


It's definitely the edition to have, though - I'm lumbered with the earlier set in three clunky multi-disc jewel cases which is about three times bigger than the slimline clamshell box.


----------



## haydnguy

The front cover has changed since I bought my copy. The image below is the one I have.


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 / Grand Concert Overture in F major, WoO1 (1819)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> That box does not look big enough to hold the complete Mahler symphonies. :lol:


As elgars ghost says and...................it's having a booklet also in three languages .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another substantial overview coming up - W.A.M.'s chamber works. I will aim to listen to it all in some kind of chronological order, so the first instalment today focuses on the early string quartets, followed by the first string quintet. Not included are the first sixteen sonatas for violin and piano, which Mozart composed between the ages of six and ten.

String quartets performed by the Quartetto Italiano.

String Quartet no.1 in G K80 (1770):
String Quartet no.2 in D K155 (1772):
String Quartet no.3 in G K156 (1772):
String Quartet no.4 in C K157 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.5 in F K158 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat K159 (1773):
String Quartet no.7 in E-flat K160 (1773):
String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
String Quartet no.9 in A K169 (1773):
String Quartet no.10 in C K170 (1773):
String Quartet no.11 in E-flat K171 (1773):
String Quartet no.12 in B-flat K172 (1773):
String Quartet no.13 in D-minor K173 (1773):










String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):


----------



## millionrainbows

Iannis Xenakis, Chamber Music, EMI 2-CD. This stuff does wonders for the left side of my brain.


----------



## chill782002

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Yoshikazu Fukumura / The New Koto Ensemble of Tokyo

Recorded 1977

Vivaldi played on kotos! Works surprisingly well actually. The Handel renditions are pretty good too. Very pleased with this unexpected find.


----------



## Joe B

Seiji Ozawa leading Katia & Marielle Labeque with the BSO performing music for 2 pianos and orchestra by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is perhaps two decades since I listened to Alcina. I have always approached it as pure music and I still have little idea what the story is! I had forgotten how beautiful the music is. Alcina really is a show that is nearly all hits! This recording is really beautifully sung.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Don Juan, Op. 20/ Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

*Le Nozze di Figaro*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122730


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord

Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin
Andrew Marcon, harpsichord

2002


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra/ Gabrieliana/ Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche/ Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti/ Sette Canzonette Veneziane

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti.


----------



## robin4

*Symphony No. 4 in C major.*

_Written in 1933, this is the best-known work of his entire oeuvre.

The composer called it "A requiem for my daughter". It begins with a long 23-bar melody on an unaccompanied solo trumpet (which returns at the symphony's close, "transfigured" by all that has intervened). _


----------



## Bourdon

*Villa-Lobos*

string quartets 3-8-14


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi: Concerti per Archi, Vol. 2*
Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122734


*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

Prelude in E flat major
Ciaccona in E flat major
Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major
Prelude in D minor
Fugue in D minor
Sonata in A minor, "L'Infidèle"

Jakob Lindberg, lute

2006


----------



## Bourdon

*Prae Bach torius*


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> It's definitely the edition to have, though - I'm lumbered with the earlier set in three clunky multi-disc jewel cases which is about three times bigger than the slimline clamshell box.


I want it. I narrowly decided on the Bernstein/Sony box when I was in the market for a Mahler set, and I'm totally satisfied. But I think Kubelik would be a great complement...


----------



## canouro

*Boccherini ‎- Madrid*
Pulcinella, Ophélie Gaillard, Rolf Lislevand, Sandrine Piau


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques*


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> It's definitely the edition to have, though - I'm lumbered with the earlier set in three clunky multi-disc jewel cases which is about three times bigger than the slimline clamshell box.


Me too ......................


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Enigma Variations - Halle Orchestra, Barbirolli.
A fabulous perfromance from 1956 - I will return to this often.









This two disc set is fast becoming a favourite.


----------



## Blancrocher

Enescu: Octet, Quintet (Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica)


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - chamber works part two beginning tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Trio_ and _Finale_ (_Allegro_) K174a - two rejected movements for String Quintet no.1 K174 (1773): 1.
_Minuet_ in F K168a - possible rejected movement for String Quartet no.8 K168 (1773): 2.
_Allegro_ in F for two horns and strings K288 - incomplete movement for an abandoned divertimento, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1776 inc.): 3.
Sonata for bassoon and cello in B-flat K292 (1775): 4.
Piano Trio no.1 [_Divertimento_] in B-flat K254 (1776): 5.
Flute Quartet no.1 in D K285 (prob. 1777-78): 6.
Flute Quartet no.2 in G K285a (prob. 1777-78): 7.

Performers:

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (1, 2, 3)
Timothy Brown - horn (3)
Nicholas Hill - horn (3)
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon (4) 
Stephen Orton - cello (4)
Beaux Arts Trio (5)
Grumiaux Trio (6, 7)
William Bennett - flute (6, 7)










Trio for two violins and cello in B-flat K266 (1777):

Performers: Kenneth Sillito - violin
Malcolm Latchem - violin
Stephen Orton - cello










Violin Sonata no.17 in C K296 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.18 in G K301 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.19 in E-flat K302 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.20 in C K303 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.21 in E-minor, K304 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.22 in A K305 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.23 in D K306 (1778):


----------



## canouro

*Dorati Conducts Brahms And Enesco*

Enesco- Roumanian Rhapsody No. 2 In D Major, Op. 11
Brahms - Hungarian Dances / Variations On A Theme Of Haydn, Op. 56a

_Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2011* on Warner Classics








Third disc from this 3 CD set:-

- Maurice Ravel: La Valse - Martha Argerich & Sergio Tiempo pianos

- Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - Martha Argerich with the Orchestra Svizzera Italiana conducted by Jacek Kaspszyk

- Juliusz Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor - Martha Argerich with Dora Schwarzberg & Lucia Hall (violins) Lida Chen (viola) & Gautier Capucon (cello)

The performance of La Valse is pretty impressive. The Concerto is also more than acceptable.

Juliusz Zarebski (1854 - 1885) was a Polish piano virtuoso and composer who unfortunately died at all too early an age. Other than this Quintet I am totally unfamiliar with his compositions. Quite soulful in parts. I wonder what his other works are like?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart Symphonies.*

These are early mono recordings but stylized and energetic. I'm kind of a Beecham fanboy, and this is on sale at Archivmusic, and my resistance is weak today, so I sent in an order.


----------



## Dimace

I don't like *Brahms* symphonies, but I adore his *Requiem.* Tremendous work, full with grace and hope. Here one SACD issue with *Philippe Herreweghe, Orchestra des Champs Elysees and the Collegium Vocale *. Very, very sweet sound and wonderful calming effect.









*the CD issue (normally speaking) is coming in 2 X CDs. The SACD in only one. It is a huge work this one.


----------



## jim prideaux

SWR SO conducted by Michael Gielen performing Mahler's 7th Symphony.

Last night had included a slection of the Haydn London Symphonies performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.so this evening I was looking forward to something of clear contrast.

Gielen-Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler-what a conductor!

(still a real shame he did not complete a Schumann cycle as his 2nd and 3rd are 'bang on')


----------



## Rambler

*Bliss: A Colour Symphony & Adam Zero* English Northern Philharmonia conducted by David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos








Arthur Bliss (1891-1975) is an English composer of whom I really should know more about. I don't have him down as in the top rank of 20th century British composers. This disc about sums up my knowledge of his works.

A Colour Symphony dates from 1922, each movement evoking a colour. It's rather enjoyable without being at all profound. I am sometimes reminded of William Walton.

Adam Zero is a ballet score from around 1946. This is also quite appealing.

Overall quite an interesting CD.


----------



## Jacck

*Max Reger - Piano Quintet 1 + 2*
Reger is both, insanely good and insanely underrated. He is like a combination of Brahms and Bach, two of my favorite composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Rambler

*Boult conducts Coates * New Philharmonia Orchestra & London Philharmonic Orchestra on Lyrita















A disc of lighter music conducted by Sir Adrian Boult. This includes a number of pieces by Eric Coates, as well as a number of marches by English composers. OK Percy Grainger is Australian - and Rossini has also crept in (though arranged by Benjamin Britten).

Coates my be fluff - but it's well crafted fluff.


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Jiri Belohlavek, The Prague Philharmonia


----------



## Merl

Spent the day listening to Saint-Saens Symphonies. I particularly love the adagio of the 1st.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.43. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Phenomenal performance. This symphony is just starting to make sense to me, but wow, it is extremely beautiful music. I love the motivic unity with the three note ascending motif that keeps recurring throughout the movements. This symphony is huge, almost Brucknerian.

I recently picked up the cheap download of Vänskä's Sibelius cycle with the Lahti SO, but every time I start listening to one of the symphonies, I am instantly reminded of how much I love this Berglund cycle, and I invariably switch back to it. It's almost perfect I think. I feel like I made a great choice for a first Sibelius set  Maybe the Vänskä will click with me some day. I'm glad I have it anyway.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Listening to No. 3., the "Rhenish."


----------



## StrE3ss

Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G Minor & Prokofiev: Sonata for Cello and Piano in C Major (Remastered)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122758


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Complete Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Frank Braley, piano

2010


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Pour le piano, others. Angela Hewitt. A favourite disc of some favourite Debussy works. Her Bergamasque and Children's Corner are exceptional. Highly recommended.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition. A sublime recording, to say the least.


----------



## flamencosketches

Max Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op.47. Alisa Weilerstein, Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. Wow, what a beautiful piece. The Decca engineers killed it, as usual, this is some seriously phenomenal sound. The band is great too! This is the first I'm hearing anything from the Staatskapelle Berlin, and they sound like a pretty great band, too. Impressed so far. Excited to hear the Elgar and Carter concertos also on this disc.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LYRA VIOL
*William Lawes*
Richard Boothby - lyra viol
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Baltic composers:


----------



## senza sordino

My last post for a couple of weeks, I'm going on holiday. You won't have to read my current listening posts for a while.

Philip Glass Glassworks A recent purchase from a used CD shop, it was fairly cheap. 









Steve Reich Different Trains, Electric Counterpoint 









Corigliano Chaconne from The Red Violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody no 1, Waxman / Wagner Tristan and Isolde Fantasia, Adams Violin Concerto. A terrrific disk, I've had it a few years now.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> My last post for a couple of weeks, I'm going on holiday. You won't have to read my current listening posts for a while.


Going on holiday? I thought school would be starting back up. Well anyway, have a great holiday. And, your comment should read,
"You won't get to read my current listening posts for a while."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes (Op.3 No.2, Op.23 Nos.1-10, Op.32 Nos.1-13) and Piano Sonata No.2
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano)*

After listening to Vasily Petrenko in some of the Tone Poems and the Symphonies, I have decided to continue with this superb recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122761


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, "Spring"

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

originally recorded 1973 and 1974, digitally remastered 2006


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Sonata in B minor; Late Piano Works 

Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in choral works by Will Todd:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122762


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 2, 4, and 5

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2002


----------



## 13hm13

A fine PC on this CD from a composer who lived only 26 years ....









1997 KOCH recording.

Burgmüller, Schumann - Works for Piano and Orchestra - Nikolaus Lahusen

Norbert Burgmüller (1810-1836): - Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, Op.1 (1829)

Nikolaus Lahusen - piano
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Halle
Heribert Beissel - conductor


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; The Piano Quartets 
Mieczyslaw Horszowski And Members Of The Budapest String Quartet
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6683, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1964.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26/ Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73/ Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74/ Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182-arr. for clarinet and strings

Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' / Harris, Roy: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> A fine PC on this CD from a composer who lived only 26 years ....
> 
> View attachment 122763
> 
> 
> 1997 KOCH recording.
> 
> Burgmüller, Schumann - Works for Piano and Orchestra - Nikolaus Lahusen
> 
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810-1836): - Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, Op.1 (1829)
> 
> Nikolaus Lahusen - piano
> Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Halle
> Heribert Beissel - conductor


Norberts Brother, Friedrich, has composed the famous Studies for Piano Beginners. Their father was also musician.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## agoukass

Magnificent period instrument recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Symphony No. 4, Chamber Symphony & Nuages d'automne sur les forêts

Christoph Renz (flute), Roberto Baltar (oboe), Mirjam Budday (cor anglais), Ulf-Guido Schäfer (clarinet), Malte Refardt (bassoon), Daniel Adam (horn), Fabian Neuhaus (trumpet), Kathrin Rabus (violin), Anna Lewis (viola), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Jürgen Normann (double bass), Markus Becker (piano)

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Peter Ruzicka
Recorded: 26-28, 30 August 2013
Recording Venue: Grosser Sendesaal, NDR Hannover


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)/ Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2; Cello Sonata

Emanuel Ax
Isaac Stern
Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), George Shirley (Ferrando), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos No.22 & 23

These recordings are still very enjoyable,Brendel and the Academy,the two go very well together


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - chamber works part three either side of lunch.

Violin Sonata no.24 in F K376 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.25 in F K377 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.26 in B-flat K378 (1779):
Violin Sonata no.27 in G K379 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.28 in E-flat K380 (1781):










Flute Quartet no.3 in C K285b (c. 1781): 1.
Oboe Quartet in F K370 (1781): 2.
Horn Quintet in E-flat K407 (1782): 3.

Performers:

Grumiaux Trio (1)
William Bennett - flute (1)
Neil Black - oboe (2)
Timothy Brown - horn (3)
Iona Brown - violin (2, 3)
Stephen Shingles - viola (2, 3)
Denis Vigay - cello (2, 3)










String Quartet no.14 [_Spring_] in G K387 (1782):
String Quartet no.15 in D-minor K421 (1783):
String Quartet no.16 in E- flat K428 (1783):

Performers:

Quartetto Italiano










Arrangement of six preludes and fugues by J.S. Bach and W.F. Bach for string trio K404a (1782): 1.
Duo in G for violin and viola K423 (1783): 2.
Duo in B-flat for violin and viola K424 (1783): 3.

Performers:

Grumiaux Trio (1)
Arthur Grumiaux - violin (2, 3)
Arrigo Pelliccia - viola (2, 3)


----------



## Bourdon

*España*


----------



## canouro

*Respigh ‎- Symphonic Poems: Roman Festivals, Pines Of Rome, Fountains Of Rome*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Enrique Bátiz


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Ballade
D'un cahier d'esquisses
Danse - Tarantelle styrienne
Estampes (3)
Images oubliées (3) for piano
L'isle joyeuse
Masques
Pour le piano
Valse romantique (L. 71)


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. The third movement, which caught me off guard a little as I know it by heart from a song by the band Yes, in which their keyboard player plays an almost exact transcription of it. A great recording as usual from this set. I've never heard the symphony before now.


----------



## millionrainbows

Scriabin: The Complete Preludes; Piers Lane, piano (Hyperion 2-CD). A fantastic journey into the nether regions of harmonic tonality. Now, it's the last ones, Five Preludes Op. 74 (1914). Weird excursions into uncharted harmonic territory. Plus, the lovely front illustration _Halos_ by Louis Weldon Hawkins (1849-1910), with his wonderful rendering of those perky breasts.


----------



## Itullian

I have become a big fan of WG's playing lately and have listened to this set 3 times so far.
I have also ordered his Bach WTC which I can't wait to hear.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet (Excerpts)*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## millionrainbows

"Walter Giesking plays all piano sonatas by Beethoven"

"Eat at Joe's"


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

*Un Concert Spirituel*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Taking another stab at Furtwangler's 1951 Bayreuth 9th, seeing if I can pick up on what people call the sense of occasion. This recording starts with thunderous applause, which my other recording doesn't have. I'm trying to envision people who gave up their cigarettes, sold valuables, even - what was it? - leather shoes to be able to get in.

I noticed in this recording the horn flub which spoiled my earlier recording at around 9:50 seems to have been fixed. It's still horribly out of tune, but that missed note was a major distraction.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus

Mitsuko Uchida (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

*Schnitke*

Symphonie No.1

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchesta

Leif Segerstam


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915)*

_was a Russian composer, pianist, teacher of composition, music theorist and author.

Taneyev became the most trusted musician among Tchaikovsky's friends. The two developed a friendship that would last until Tchaikovsky's death. The symphonic poem Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32, one of Tchaikovsky's most famous orchestral works, is dedicated to Taneyev.

Taneyev was a fastidious and diligent craftsman with an unrivaled technique. Tchaikovsky realized that the opinions of such a man, whose own taste and competence were so high, yet whose self-scrutiny was so exacting, were to be respected.

Therefore, Tchaikovsky came to greatly appreciate criticism from Taneyev. In fact, Taneyev became the only one of Tchaikovsky's friends encouraged by the composer to be absolutely frank about his works._


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*

CD6
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D Minor, Op. 31 No. 2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major, Op. 28 "Pastoral"

_Annie Fischer_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

Furtwangler conducting Bartok? Who knew?







7


----------



## Manxfeeder

canouro said:


> *Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*
> 
> CD6
> Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
> Piano Sonata No. 17 in D Minor, Op. 31 No. 2 "Tempest"
> Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major, Op. 28 "Pastoral"
> 
> _Annie Fischer_


I bought that as a download. Then I lost it. Then I redownloaded it. Then I lost it again. I'm going to have to break down and transfer those to CD. I've never heard that set all the way through.


----------



## canouro

Manxfeeder said:


> I bought that as a download. Then I lost it. Then I redownloaded it. Then I lost it again. I'm going to have to break down and transfer those to CD. I've never heard that set all the way through.


make two copies :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius.

Marko Ylönen (cello) & Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77
In memoriam, Op. 59 - Trauermarsch für Orchester
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (No. 1)
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (No. 3)
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: Lemminkäinen's Return (No. 4)
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2)
Presto in D major for string orchestra
Three Pieces, Op. 96
Two Humoresques Op. 87



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> The centrepiece of this fine collection is a reconstruction of Lemminkäinen in Tuonela as it sounded at the April 1896 Helsinki premiere.
> When Sibelius reworked the score in 1939, he excised at least 108 bars, including an impressive 32-bar introduction and a hefty chunk of the ghostly A minor central episode.
> Annotator Andrew Barnett tells us that the Op 77 Two Serious Melodies, for violin and orchestra, were first heard in March 1916 in Sibelius's arrangement for cello. Soloist Marko Ylönen is a rapt proponent of this headily lovely diptych, while the Lahti SO's leader Jaakko Kuusisto is a model of sensitive agility in the first version (from 1917) of the enchanting Humoresque No 1 in D minor.
> The Three Pieces contain a fetching 18th-century pastiche, 'Autrefois', which incorporates a setting for soprano and contralto of a poem by Hjalmar Procopé. Bookending the programme are the original and revised versions (from 1909 and 1910 respectively) of the funeral march In memoriam, a stark yet noble (and at times intriguingly Mahlerian) processional to remind us that the uncompromising Fourth Symphony was not far off.
> Vänskä and his bright-eyed Lahti band are on irreproachable form, and the BIS production crews have come up trumps once again with resplendently natural sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122783


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Trios, Op. 1, Nos. 1 and 2

Stuttgart Piano Trio

1994


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto.*

With Yehudi Menhuin from 1952.


----------



## canouro

*Berg / Beethoven: Violin Concertos*
Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart, Isabelle Faust


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, The Garden of Fand*

Lovely recording, with lots of forward momentum.


----------



## Bourdon

*Picchi*

Highlights of the Harpsichord literature vol.1


----------



## Enthusiast

I rarely post in this thread these days but when something really takes me over so that even when it is long over it is still going around in my head it does seem worth posting. My rediscovery of great Handel operas seems to be a case in point. This one is nearly 4 hours long but the time slides by as the music and drama enthralls me.


----------



## canouro

*Quatrocento *
Capella De Ministrers, Carles Magraner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 94*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Les Espaces du Sommeil
*


----------



## Rambler

*George Antheil: Jazz Symphony & Piano Concerto No. 1* Frank Dupree (piano) with the Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz conducted by Karl_Heinz Steffens on Capriccio















This disc also includes the Capital of The World Suite and Archipelago Rhumba.

Lively American music with a jazz influence prominent in parts. Antheil may not be a favourite American composer of mine, but there is quite a lot of enjoyable music here, much of it in quite a light vein.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Perfect listening to accompany a cup of tea on a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Piano Concertos 1-3* Stephen Kovacevich with the London Symphony Orchestra (Nos. 1 & 3) / BBC Symphony Orchestra (No. 2) conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








This is the first disc from this 2 CD set of Bartok concerots, and it covers the three Piano Concertos.

Some of the twentieth centuries most distinctive music. I love all three, from the acerbic precision of the 1st through to the mellower 3rd, which I always find very poignant.

Excellent performances. I've always been rather partial to Stephen Kovacevich. A highlight of my concert going was sitting about 15 feet from him as he performed Beethoven's final piano sonata - all too many years ago!


----------



## jim prideaux

I am increasingly of the opinion that the opening minutes of Dvorak's String Serenade Op 22 contain some of the most wonderfully evocative music (on reflection that might be the case with whole work!)

Chung and the VPO (DG)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven symphonies in the car! I recently got the Simon Rattle/Berlin Phil. live box. No. 4 & 7 are on repeat these days. AND mostly renaissance music on spotify at home. That's from Dufay to Monteverdi and many in between.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Fancy Free
*

This is for a friend of mine visiting New York right now. I'm sure he'd like to know that the Bronx is up and the Battery's down.


----------



## canouro

*Praetorius: Terpsichore Musarum*
La Fenice / Ricercar Consort


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
Teatro Lirico
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 2
Schumann: Cello Concerto 

Gidon Kremer
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## StrE3ss

Franck: Piano Quintet in F Minor, M. 7, FWV 7 & Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 in G Major, Op. 36
Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Rambler

*Walter Braunfells: Grosse Messe Op. 37* on Capriccio








Walter Braunfels was a Geman composer (1882 - 1954) of whom I had not heard until I purchased this disc a couple of years ago. Apparently he was of some note around the 1920's, when he wrote this work, but by 1950's he was largely forgotten.

This work is an ambitious work of over an hour's duration, but was only performed a handful of times around year of it's composition, but then not performed again until 2010. It may be ambitious in scale but it's rather conservative and musically at odds with the 1920's zeitgeist.

Excellent performance.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today......


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haydnguy

mailman came again (after my previous post)


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 68 and 93*
Harnoncourt, RCO

Itullian suggested this set with 68 and all 12 London Symphonies. I loved what they did with 95, so I played the first two. What I heard were good performances but nothing that really wowed me. For anyone who has heard all of it, are there other symphonies in the group that rise above the rest that I should give another chance to?


----------



## StrE3ss

Bohuslav Martinu: The 3 Cello Sonatas
Duo Zappa Mainolfi


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Alassio, Enigma Variations, Symphony No. 1. Andrew Davis/ Philharmonia. Generally excellent live recording. Best is the Engima and the First Symphony is solid.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 94*


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Johannes Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34. Jénö Jandó, Kodály Quartet. Killer piece... definitely just as good as the Schumann that it shares a disc with here, which I had to this point slightly preferred.



haydnguy said:


> mailman came today......


Awesome... must get this... I'm on hiatus from purchasing new music though... let's see how long I last


----------



## Curmudgeon

This arrived on my doorstep this afternoon.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale in hymns to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## millionrainbows

I love everything about this recording; Symphony No. 1 recorded in 1963, and the Songs in 1961. Great baritone singer. The recording is superb. I was left with the impression that the players on this were "believers," a sense of real emotion and sincerity, and ferocity at times. What a pleasant surprise to find this!


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the12th century to the present by *Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez* and others, including the anonymous composers of the *Carmina Burana* manuscript._
The Dowland Project
-John Potter - tenor, director
-Miloš Valent - violin, viola
-John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
-Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading Hector Olivera (organ) and The Pasadena Symphony in a performance of Camille Saint-Saëns's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich: Symphony No.4 in C Minor, Op.43
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 16 in D major, Hob.XVI:14
Piano Sonata No. 29 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:45
Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20
Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122820


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Suite from The Gadfly, Op. 97a
Suite from Five Days - Five Nights, Op. 111a

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

1996


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica" 

Berlin Philharmonic / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Festive Symphony, The Bartered Bride & Overture and Dances

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Darrell Ang.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Movie night at Casa Curmudgeon. Tonight my wife and I put on a recently acquired DVD of Madam Butterfly. Have several different performance of Butterfly on both CD and DVD, but this one was life changing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 122821
> 
> 
> Movie night at Casa Curmudgeon. Tonight my wife and I put on a recently acquired DVD of Madam Butterfly. Have several different performance of Butterfly on both CD and DVD, but this one was life changing. Highly recommended.


Wonderful production, although vocally no match for Freni, Racette singing is very fine.


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer, J B: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 16/ Piano Concerto No. 7 in E major, Op. 56/ Piano Concerto No. 8 in D minor, Op. 70

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Rogerx said:


> Wonderful production, although vocally no match for Freni, Racette singing is very fine.


The only performance of Butterfly of which I am familiar with Freni is the one with Domingo. We have that on DVD. We thought Freni's singing was great, but (and this is coming from a Domingo fan), the rest of the production was, in our opinion, horrid. We have not heard the performance with Freni and Pavarotti yet.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Perfect late night listening.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Wonderful production, although vocally no match for Freni, Racette singing is very fine.


I wish I had a DVD player. It's not a money issue, its an issue with my wife. Its complicated.


----------



## Colin M

Copland Billy the Kid (Complete Ballet) Slatkin Detroit

Ives first injected American tunes into classical music from an American perspective. Dvorak gave America the idea. Copland opened the technique to the World.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Late Choral Music

Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I wish I had a DVD player. It's not a money issue, its an issue with my wife. Its complicated.


We just bought a new television, one problem occurred we needed all new cables, HDMI, that problem solved fantastic viewing.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Six Cello Suites

Richard Narroway (cello)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> mailman came today......


Congratulations,I hope that my purchase will arrive in a few days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

continuing with these fine cantatas


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - chamber works part four either side of lunch.

Serenade no.11 in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons in K375 (1781):
Serenade no.12 in C-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons K388 (by 1783):



String Quartet no.17 [_Hunt_] in B-flat K458 (1784):
String Quartet no.18 in A K464 (1785):
String Quartet no.19 [_Dissonance_] in C K465 (1785):

Performers:

Quartetto Italiano










Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat K454 (1784): ***
Violin Sonata no.33 in E-flat K481 (1785): ***

(*** violin sonatas nos. 29/30/31 K402/403/404 not included - they were left in fragmentary form and were completed by Abbé Maximilian Stadler)










Quintet in E-flat for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon K452 (1784):

Performers:

Alfred Brendel - piano
Heinz Holliger - oboe 
Eduard Brunner - clarinet 
Hermann Baumann - horn 
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon


----------



## chill782002

Feinberg - Piano Sonata No 1

Nikolaos Samaltanos

Recorded 2002

A composer who deserves to be better known. Somewhat reminiscent of Scriabin's later sonatas but less dissonant. I really like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine February 2019
> 
> Of the two singers, the bright-voiced Damrau is the more nuanced and precise with text…Kaufmann, husky and intense, has less in his Lieder toolkit but he is completely committed to the material…he really excels as the writing grows more Wagnerian…The expressive glue is Deutsch, with his unsentimental probing of Wolf's ruthlessly concise writing and often devastating delivery of those fascinating, heart-stopping cadences.


----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness - Symphonies Nos. 7, 14 & 23*
Trinity College Of Music Wind Orchestra, Keith Brion


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suites for Violoncello 4-5-6


----------



## millionrainbows

Very interesting. If you've never heard Wagner's piano works, you might be surprised. The Bb Sonata sounds like Mozart, only more modulatory. I like this crop of Italian pianists who have been showing up on Brilliant. (2-CD)


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Suites for Violoncello 4-5-6


Is this different from the recordings you showed me (on Seon, I believe)...?


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Is this different from the recordings you showed me (on Seon, I believe)...?


Yes this is a different recording,this one is recorded in 1992.The Seon recording is from 1979.Both are excellent but I have a slight preference for the Seon recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (two versions)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano and direction)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4

Elly Ameling Soprano
Concertgebouw Orchestra Bernard Haitink

My favorite recording of this symphony.


----------



## millionrainbows

In the mood for some good fiddlin'.















LATER EDIT: It does get depressing after a while. I guess it's the subject matter...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello Music

Andreas Brantelid (cello), with Marianna Shirinyan (piano), with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8


----------



## canouro

*Schubert ‎- Symphonies No. 8 "Unfinished" & No. 9 "The Great"*
Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String trio D.581-D.471-D.898


----------



## Rogerx

Graf: Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini, Plantade ‎- Requiems Pour Louis XVI & Marie-Antoinette*
Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet


----------



## robin4

*Albéric Magnard (1865-1914) *

_Magnard's musical style is typical of contemporary French composers, but occasionally, as in the four completed symphonies, certain passages foreshadow the music of Gustav Mahler.

His use of fugue and incorporation of chorale, together with the grandeur of expression in his mature orchestral works, have caused him to be called a "French Bruckner".

_


----------



## Itullian

More great Mozart from Gieseking.


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Mass in C minor, K.427 "Grosse Messe" *
Sylvia McNair, Diana Montague, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Cornelius Hauptmann
The Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Guest

It's been a rough few days, but I managed to get in a half hour of listening last night.

Returned to the Barbirolli recording of Strauss' Metamorphosen for 23 string instruments










Luminous is the word that keeps coming to mind. My favorite recording has always been Karajan's 1981 recording, which is characterized by a blistering intensity. Barbirolli's is more autumnal, relaxed. Two great ways to experience this exceptional music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122840


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Symphonies Nos. 5, 8, and 9

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons, conductor

2016


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - chamber works part five tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor K478 (1785): 1.
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat K493 (1786): 2.
Piano Trio no.2 in G K496 (1786): 3.
Piano Trio no.3 in B-flat K502 (1786): 4.
Trio for clarinet, viola and piano [_Kegelstatt_] in E-flat K498 (1786): 5.
Flute Quartet no.4 in A K298 (prob. c. 1786-87): 6.
_Rondo_ in A for string quartet K464a - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1785 inc.): 7.
_Allegro_ in B-flat for string quintet K514a - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1787 inc.): 8.

Performers:

Beaux Arts Trio (1, 2, 3, 4)
Bruno Giuranna - viola (1, 2)
Stephen Kovacevich - piano (5)
Jack Brymer - clarinet (5)
Patrick Ireland - viola (5)
Grumiaux Trio (6)
William Bennett - flute (6)
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (7, 8)










String Quartet no.20 [_Hoffmeister_] in D K499 (1786):

Performers:

Quartetto Italiano










String Quintet no.2 in C-minor, K406 - arr. of Serenade no.12 in C-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons K388 (orig. by 1783 - arr. 1787):


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi: Musica sacra per alto*
Delphine Galou, Accademia Bizantina, Ottavio Dantone


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


My first introduction to Haydn's SQs. Still very partial the Amadeus. Come to think of it they were my first Beethoven and Mozart too. They must have been doing something right!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schnitke*

String Quartets 5 & 6


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
*Henry Purcell*
London Baroque
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> My first introduction to Haydn's SQs. Still very partial the Amadeus. Come to think of it they were my first Beethoven and Mozart too. They must have been doing something right!


Yeah, they're great.
I love their sound.


----------



## Colin M

Bourdon said:


> *Schnitke*
> 
> String Quartets 5 &6


 Was just taking a study break and came so close to buying this on Presto : ). Then decided to diversify at the same price with DSCH Symphony no. 9, Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky and the new offering of Clara Schumann. Next time...


----------



## Curmudgeon

It's a Haydn kind of day.


----------



## Bourdon

Colin M said:


> Was just taking a study break and came so close to buying this on Presto : ). Then decided to diversify at the same price with DSCH Symphony no. 9, Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky and the new offering of Clara Schumann. Next time...


stay close...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> Congratulations,I hope that my purchase will arrive in a few days.


I think it would be fun to try a 1-to-1 comparison of each piece to the EMI versions.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Johann Joseph Fux*
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - director
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## Bourdon

Colin M said:


> Was just taking a study break and came so close to buying this on Presto : ). Then decided to diversify at the same price with DSCH Symphony no. 9, Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky and the new offering of Clara Schumann. Next time...


I made a mistake,I purchased this afternoon the Schnitke string quartets,the picture is right but I listened of course to Shostakovich


----------



## haydnguy

pmsummer said:


> REQUIEM
> *Johann Joseph Fux*
> Clemencic Consort
> René Clemencic - director
> _
> Arte Nova_


Your picture is not showing up for some reason.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jacck

haydnguy said:


> Your picture is not showing up for some reason.


I can see it. You probably have some very strict settings somewhere in your browser that prohibit you seeing it. (just guessing because of the Firefox problem)


----------



## Merl

Tchaikovsky for my first day back at the chalkface. Markevitch's excellent Tchaikovsky 5th and 6th symphonies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.

Marvellous recording and interpretation.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Choir and the BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Polyphony, and Britten Sinfonia in works of Eriks Esenvalds:










*Passion and Resurrection
Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Cassation in D,K100
Divertimento in E flat,K113
Divertimento in D,K136
Divertimento in B flat,K137
Divertimento in F,K139


----------



## Larkenfield

Hillary Hahn:






Well done!


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS
_String Quartet No.1 "From My Life"_
*Bedřich Smetana*
_String Quartets Nos.1 & 2_
*Leoš Janáček*
Jerusalem Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Itullian

Number 4


----------



## canouro

*Giuseppe Verdi - Rigoletto*

Piero Cappuccilli, Ileana Cotrubas, Placido Domingo, Elena Obraztsova, 
Nicolai Ghiaurov, Kurt Moll, Hanna Schwarz,
Wiener Staatsopernchor , Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini ‎


----------



## Dimace

It is in my intensions to exploit new artists (or less known) for the very important composers. Die Frau* Carmen Daniela,* is not unknown to the Beethoven's fans, but she is also no mainstream. What I can assure you is that her *Beethoven is A class* and her significant carrier is basing of these interpretations. Her recordings are difficult to be found (there are only a few and in one very limited number) but should be good for every Beethoven's fan to have them in his / her collection. Most of them are from the years 1990-93 and are coming from G&J Label. (DE)


----------



## Malx

Carter, Cello Concerto:


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
*Stephen Stubbs* - lute, psaltery
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harp, psaltery
*Erin Headley* - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## haydnguy

Cover of 9-CD Boxed Set










*CD #1*

*Schumann*
1) Marsch No. 2 g-moll
2) Waldszenen op.82
3) Sechs Stucke aus Fantasiestucke op.12


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> I can see it. You probably have some very strict settings somewhere in your browser that prohibit you seeing it. (just guessing because of the Firefox problem)


That other GoGoDuck problem is working ok now. Must have been a fluck. I take flukes.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval

Boris Giltburg (piano).


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: String Quartets No. 23-28 (or HIII: 31-36, or Op. 20, No. 1-6)*
Hagen Quartet

Thanks to Rogerx for this recommendation. These all sound very fine and pleasing to my ears.


----------



## Rogerx

bharbeke said:


> *Haydn: String Quartets No. 23-28 (or HIII: 31-36, or Op. 20, No. 1-6)*
> Hagen Quartet
> 
> Thanks to Rogerx for this recommendation. These all sound very fine and pleasing to my ears.


Thank you for your kind words, indeed a great set.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-12-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## annaw

Itullian said:


>


I've never been a huge fan of chamber music... but this is amazing!! Thanks, Itullian!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Enjoying the Third Symphony before bed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start to my last day as a 59 year old....the 'celebrations' begin with Brahms' 3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the COE.

small scale these Ondine recordings might be (criticised by some for that reason) but I find there to an attractive immediacy and clarity-there are so many varied and yet complimentary recordings of the Brahms symphonies.

just noticed curmudgeon's post immediately before this...….I start the day with the 3rd while he finishes his with the same work......spooky !!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann/Christian Jost: Dichterliebe

Jost: Dichterliebe (after R. Schumann)
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39

Peter Lodahl (tenor), Stella Doufexis (mezzo-soprano), Daniel Heide (piano)

Horenstein Ensemble, Christian Jost.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - chamber works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quintet no.3 in C K515 (1787):
String Quintet no.4 in G-minor K516 (1787):



_Allegro_ in B-flat for clarinet quintet K516c - rejected movement (1787): 1.
_Allegro_ in G for string trio K562e - rejected movement for the _Divertimento_ in E-flat for string trio K563 (1788): 2.
Piano Trio no.4 in E K542 (1788): 3.
Piano Trio no.5 in C K548 (1788): 4.

Performers:

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (1, 2)
Beaux Arts Trio (3, 4)










Violin Sonata no.35 in A K526 (1787):
Violin Sonata no.36 in F K547 (1788):










_Divertimento_ in E-flat for string trio K563 (1788):

Performers:

Grumiaux Trio


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op.53. Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Just ended. Now:









Bedřich Smetana: String Quartet No.1 in E minor, "From my Life". Stamitz Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122863
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op.53. Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Just ended. Now:
> 
> View attachment 122864
> 
> 
> Bedřich Smetana: String Quartet No.1 in E minor, "From my Life". Stamitz Quartet.


I trust you did enjoy the "Alto Rhapsody",it is a fine piece and a great performance by Christa Ludwig/Klemperer


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I trust you did enjoy the "Alto Rhapsody",it is a fine piece and a great performance by Christa Ludwig/Klemperer


I did! Ms. Ludwig has a phenomenal voice, I enjoy everything of hers that I've heard. & I am becoming quite a fan of Klemperer, as well as of Brahms himself, whose music never made all that much sense to me until recently. Very good early, early morning listening.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Bourdon

.............................................


----------



## Rogerx

Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone

Ivan Ilic (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw singing Bach and Purcell:


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. I have heard this piece referred to as "L'après-midi d'un vibraphon"


----------



## Bourdon

*Schnitke*

String Quartets 3-1-2

This time it is really Schnitke,just arrived in the mailbox.


----------



## millionrainbows

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto (1987-88), in SACD multi-channel, not headphones. Sumptuous.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Schnitke*
> 
> String Quartets 3-1-2
> 
> This time it is really Schnitke,just arrived in the mailbox.


Enjoy! The 3rd Schnittke SQ is phenomenal.



millionrainbows said:


> Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto (1987-88), in SACD multi-channel, not headphones. Sumptuous.
> 
> View attachment 122870


Wow, that looks great. I was going to get the Zimerman/Rattle recording of this concerto, but seeing this has disrupted the balance a little bit. I will need to check this out.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122871


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels.


----------



## millionrainbows

Superb pianism, and isn't she lovely in her way? Kiss on neck, kiss kiss...


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Etudes Books 1 & 2. Paul Jacobs. Starting today's birthday celebrations with one of Debussy's masterpieces. I've heard many recordings of the Etudes over the years and this one from 1975 remains my favourite. Though there may be technically better performances, this one has never been surpassed for sheer musicality in my opinion. It was one of my first desert island discs and remains so.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## robin4

*Vincent Persichetti (1915 - 1987) *_ is one of the major figures in American music of the 20th century, both as a teacher and a composer. Notably, his Hymns and Responses for the Church Year has become a standard setting for church choirs. His numerous compositions for wind ensemble are often introductions to contemporary music for high school and college students. _









*Percy Aldridge Grainger (1882 - 1961)* _was an Australian-born composer, arranger and pianist who lived in the United States from 1914 on and became a citizen in 1918.

In the course of a long and innovative career, he played a prominent role in the revival of interest in British folk music in the early years of the 20th century.

Although much of his work was experimental and unusual, the piece with which he is most generally associated is his piano arrangement of the folk-dance tune "Country Gardens".

In 1907 he met Frederick Delius, with whom he achieved an immediate rapport - the two musicians had similar ideas about composition and harmony, and shared a dislike for the classical German masters.

Both were inspired by folk music; Grainger gave Delius his setting of the folk song Brigg Fair, which the older composer developed into his well-known orchestral rhapsody, dedicated to Grainger. The two remained close friends until Delius's death in 1934._


----------



## haydnguy

millionrainbows said:


> Superb pianism, and isn't she lovely in her way? Kiss on neck, kiss kiss...


@millionrainbows: this is the copy I have.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> @millionrainbows: this is the copy I have.


Whatever you have with Tatiana is a treasure! Love it and keep it safe. Such pianists don't exist nowadays.


----------



## Dimace

Right now>* Bruckner's 9th with Jaap van Zweden!* THE extra class in Bruckner. THE sound (Exton JP) THE everything. If it was possible to built a HIFI setup ONLY to listen the whole day this symphony… If someone asks me, honestly, maybe the best symphony in the human history. 44 different versions I'm running right now and I want to make them 50, because such a masterpiece worth 1000!* For Jesus Christus glory and grace, buy this one blindfolded. The Holländer is THE Maestro. *


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3 in Dm. Pappano London, Andsnes (piano)

I have been skirting around listening to no. 3 in this cycle given its difficulty. But so far so good. I love Leif for the confident, understated emotion he demonstrates in the playing so many composers' works. So far just wonderful. In this Live recording, he allows boldness to take center stage... The place Sergei wanted the piano to be.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## D Smith

More Debussy.

Estampes, Preludes Book 1, others. Daniel Barenboim. This is a good and sometimes excellent outing by Barenboim. The first 4 pieces were recorded in 2017. Estampes is a bit earth bound and erratic for me. The Preludes are from 1997. He shows some nice pedal work and phrasing in Des pas sur la neige and La cathédrale engloutie. Ce qu'a vu le vent d'ouest is quite exciting, one of the better performances I've heard. The album is worth hearing for the high points.










Debussy Preludes Book 2. Images. Samson Francois. Beautifully played but never really escapes gravity the way Debussy can (and should).


----------



## Merl

Dimace said:


> Right now>* Bruckner's 9th with Jaap van Zweden!* THE extra class in Bruckner. THE sound (Exton JP) THE everything. If it was possible to built a HIFI setup ONLY to listen the whole day this symphony… If someone asks me, honestly, maybe the best symphony in the human history. 44 different versions I'm running right now and I want to make them 50, because such a masterpiece worth 1000!* For Jesus Christus glory and grace, buy this one blindfolded. The Holländer is THE Maestro. *
> 
> View attachment 122874


Agreed, it's an excellent account. My personal listening today has been symphonic too.....

Firstly, on the way to and from work I played Ozawa's very good Brahms Symphony 4 with the Saito Kinen. Lovely phrasing and playing throughout.









When I got in I played Weber's Symphony 2. Not the most inspiring symphony but pleasant enough.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Trios Hob XV 14, 18, 21, 26, and 27*
Trio Wanderer

These are all pleasant, but my preference is for the Van Swieten Trio versions I heard previously.


----------



## Jacck

*Henri Dutilleux - Symphony 2 le Double* 
Yan Pascal Tortelier 
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Harrie Mooten is a Dutch accordionist .


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - seventh and final instalment of his chamber music tonight, concluding tomorrow morning - it's been a great journey with many highlights, not just the more celebrated compositions but also numerous other works which are tucked away in the corners.

String Quartet no.21 in D K575 (1789):
String Quartet no.22 in B-flat K589 (1790):
String Quartet no.23 in F K590 (1790):

Performers:

Quartetto Italiano










Piano Trio no.6 in G K564 (1788): 1.
'Piano Trio' in D-minor K442 - three unrelated movements posthumously completed by Abbé Maximilian Stadler and later edited by Karl Marguerre (c. 1785-90 inc.): 2.
Clarinet Quintet in A K581 (1789): 3.
_Allegro_ in F for clarinet, basset-horn and string trio K580b - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1790 inc.): 4.
_Minuet_ in B-flat for string quartet K589a - abandoned movement earmarked for String Quartet no.23 in F K590, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1790 inc.): 5.
_Allegro moderato_ in A-minor for string quintet K515c - rejected movement (1791): 6.
_Adagio_ and _Rondo_ in C for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791): 7.
_Adagio_ in C for Glass Harmonica, K617a (1791): 8.

Performers:

Beaux Arts Trio (1, 2)
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (3, 4, 5, 6)
Bruno Hoffmann (7, 8)
Aurèle Nicolet - flute (7)
Heinz Holliger - oboe (7)
Karl Schouten - viola (7)
Jean Decroos - cello (7)










String Quintet no.5 in D K593 (1790):
String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1791):


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Early start to my last day as a 59 year old....the 'celebrations' begin with Brahms' 3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the COE.
> 
> small scale these Ondine recordings might be (criticised by some for that reason) but I find there to an attractive immediacy and clarity-there are so many varied and yet complimentary recordings of the Brahms symphonies.
> 
> just noticed curmudgeon's post immediately before this...….I start the day with the 3rd while he finishes his with the same work......spooky !!!!


That COE Berglund set is fantastic - there is a transparency and clarity that is wonderful, at least to my ears.

May I wish you an early Happy Birthday and a warm welcome to the sixty and over club.


----------



## Malx

An interesting disc that is new to me:









Followed by Asrael from another new addition:


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> An interesting disc that is new to me:
> 
> View attachment 122879
> 
> 
> Followed by Asrael from another new addition:
> 
> View attachment 122880


Does not work,

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Does anyone know what happens with our friend Flavius? He is absent since 9th of August. A PM like "he is ok" is also good for me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## D Smith

More Debussy

Première rhapsodie, L. 116 (Version for Clarinet & Orchestra), Annelien van Wauwe, Orchestre National de Lille & Alexandre Bloch. Excellent lively performance.










Violin & Cello Sonata, Piano Trio , Flute Harp Trio. Bertrand Chamayou, Edgar Moreau & Renaud Capuçon. Good competent performances, but Ive heard all these works performed much more memorably; these are somewhat generic.










String Quartet. Quartetto Italiano. One of the best recordings available.










La Mer, Nocturnes, Prélude À L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune. Jean Martinon: Orchestre National De L'ORTF. Excellent perfomances.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms and Schumann Piano Quintets

Lindsays and Peter Frankl (ASV)


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Does not work,
> 
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Hopefully corrected now.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Hopefully corrected now.


Perfect!!! It is working like a dream now! :tiphat:


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recently acquired recording.


----------



## StrE3ss

Lucerne Festival Historic Performances: Annie Fischer & Leon Fleisher
Annie Fischer, Leon Fleisher, Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini, Schweizerisches Festspielorchester, George Szell


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guillaume de Machaut motets with Ensemble Musica Nova. No. 23 is pretty awesome! Never listened to much medieval music.


----------



## Dimace

Painfully beautiful from the Master of directors, the eternal podium God, the one and only Celie! Dvorak to die for, without if and when. If I knew better the composer, I could written a ~close the shop~ performance… but with Dvorak this isn't my case-.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No.92 'Oxford' and No.104 'London'
Otto Klemperer & The (New) Philharmonia *

Two pieces I really enjoy, performed brilliantly by the Philharmonia and Otto Klemperer.

Although I love the recordings by Antal Dorati with the Philharmonia Hungarica and Christopher Hogwood with the Academy of Ancient Music, my two favourite interpreters of Haydn in the pieces which they performed and recorded are Thomas Beecham and Otto Klemperer.

These performances have the structural grasp Klemperer brings and flows with a sense of purpose. The sound is excellent and clear.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122892


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Roger Vignoles, piano

recorded 2006, reissued 2013


----------



## Curmudgeon

I made the mistake of looking at the news. Now I need some early music to re-align my spirits. For that, pretty much anything done by The Tallis Scholars works for me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Faure, Debussy, Ravel - Piano Trios (Florestan)


----------



## Joe B

James Conlon leading the Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest in works of Igor Stravinsky:


----------



## StrE3ss

Schubert: Symphony No. 8, D. 759 - Haydn: Symphony No. 92, Hob. I:92
George Szell


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"

Better than symphony 3 Bruggen live


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in music by Alec Wilder:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

IBERIAN GARDEN
_Jewish, Christian, and Muslim Music in Medieval Spain, Vol. 1_
*Anonymous Mostly*
Altramar Medieval Music Ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## Colin M

Thanks for sharing Dimace! Too often we experience great works by great composers just by ear. This confirms seeing and hearing a performance beats just hearing every day of the week...


Dimace said:


> Painfully beautiful from the Master of directors, the eternal podium God, the one and only Celie! Dvorak to die for, without if and when. If I knew better the composer, I could written a ~close the shop~ performance… but with Dvorak this isn't my case-.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight, I'm listening to a sublime LP by George Little & the petit ensemble vocal de Montréal, the great Claudio Monteverdi!!

A- side is Lamento D'ariane a really exquisite beauty, I tell ya!


----------



## Curmudgeon

Lieder night at Casa Curmudgeon.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Trio Sonatas; Partita in A minor

James Galway 
Monica Huggett
Philip Moll
Moray Welsh


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance/ Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14/ Morceaux de Fantaisie


----------



## 13hm13

Who????
Johann Georg Feldmayer ... specifically ... 
Johann Georg Feldmayer - Concerto in F-major for two horns

It was a YouTube suggestion. AFAIK, only one recording is discogs (or Amazon)...
An LP from 1980.
But the YouTube video featured sound that did not have LP pops/clicks ... so maybe on some rare CD???







Friedrich Witt, Joseph Fiala*, Georg Philipp Telemann, Johann Georg Feldmayer ‎- Konzertante Musik Für 2 Hörner Und Orchester
Label: RCA Red Seal ‎- RL 30419

His name has several spelling making info difficult to find:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Feldmayr


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## deprofundis

I can't sleep so I decided to listen to some music, Philippe De Monte on Cinquecento ensemble, they never disappointed me so far, Guyot, Willaert.. etc

Formidable ensemble!


----------



## deprofundis

pmsummer said:


> IBERIAN GARDEN
> _Jewish, Christian, and Muslim Music in Medieval Spain, Vol. 1_
> *Anonymous Mostly*
> Altramar Medieval Music Ensemble
> _
> Dorian_


Mister pm summer, your good taste never seizes to impress me, great find, I will have to check that out. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 122893
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at the news. Now I need some early music to re-align my spirits. For that, pretty much anything done by The Tallis Scholars works for me.


I have this and it's fabulous


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

Moszkowski: Piano Music - 1

Seta Tanyel (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Adelaide di Borgogna

Majella Cullagh (Adelaide), Bruce Ford (Adalberto), Jennifer Larmore (Ottone), Mirco Palazzi (Berengario), Rebecca Bottone (Eurice), Mark Wilde (Iroldo), Ashley Catting (Ernesto)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra and Chorus, Giuliano Carella.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part one this morning/early afternoon.

I often favour the chronological approach when listening to a composer's music, and I think it makes particular sense in the case of Schoenberg as his output was punctuated at certain places by significant changes in his way of thinking.

_Verklärte Nacht_ [_Transfigured Night_] for string sextet, after Richard Dehmel - arr. for string orchestra op.4 (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):
_Pelleas und Melisande_ - tone poem for orchestra, after Maurice Maeterlinck op.5 (1902-03):










_Gedenken_ [_Remembrance_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: anon.] (poss. between 1893 and 1903):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: German folk sources/Gottfried Keller/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Hermann Lingg] (1899-1903):
_Acht Lieder_ for voice and piano op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel/Paul Remer/Herman Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Kurt Aram/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903-05):
_Zwei Balladen_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: Heinrich Ammann/Victor Klemperer] (1907):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Stefan Anton George/Karl Henckell] (1907-08):
_Am Strande_ [_At the seashore_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1909):










_Kammersymphonie_ no.1 in E op.9 - arr. for large orchestra op.9b (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and rev. 1935):










_Friede auf Erden_ [_Peace on Earth_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):










String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05):
String Quartet no.2 (with soprano in final two movements) op.10 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## millionrainbows

This arrived yesterday, ordered at PeterFromLA's recommendation. My preferred piece here is the Piano Quintet.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> This arrived yesterday, ordered at PeterFromLA's recommendation. My preferred piece here is the Piano Quintet.
> 
> View attachment 122904


Isn't the string quartet no.3 great though? Man, that piece really blew my mind when I first heard it. Anyway, this looks great. May have to pick it up myself. I am a fan of Schnittke's chamber music.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Isn't the string quartet no.3 great though? Man, that piece really blew my mind when I first heard it. Anyway, this looks great. May have to pick it up myself. I am a fan of Schnittke's chamber music.


yes, the Schittke SQs are mind-blowing and the 3rd especially. Baczewicz SQs are similar in style and also greatness.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Scriabin: Vers La Flamme
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


What an album cover! It appears this record includes a performance of a prelude by Scriabin's son, who apparently died tragically at age 11. In any case, this looks like something I need to hear.



Jacck said:


> yes, the Schittke SQs are mind-blowing and the 3rd especially. Baczewicz SQs are similar in style and also greatness.


This is the motivation I needed to check out one of her quartets. I have been meaning to anyway.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'/Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

Recorded: 1984-02-02
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scriabin*

Piano sonatas 1-5

It's is a long time ago that I listened to these sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 1/ String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 2/ String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 3

Quartetto di Milano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Berio & Xenakis*

*Cheerio with Berio*


----------



## robin4

*Frank Martin (15 September 1890 - 21 November 1974)* _was a Swiss composer, who lived a large part of his life in the Netherlands.

Martin's music was often inspired by his Christianity.

The first four movements of the Mass for Double Choir were completed in 1922, the Agnus Dei being added four years later, but Martin did not allow the work to be performed until 1963.

After its premiere he explained why it had remained unseen and unheard for all those years: 'I considered it to be a matter between God and myself,' he wrote. 'I felt that a personal expression of religious belief should remain secret and hidden from public opinion.'

Martin's Mass is notable for its flowing rhythmic and melodic vitality - always at the service of the words - and the juxtaposition of austere, restrained music, often based around a pedal note, with rich harmonic writing of considerable passion and great beauty.

Although there are no actual plainsong themes in the work, the influence of Gregorian plainsong is never far away, not least at the very opening where a simple, flowing alto line gradually unfolds, soon to be taken up by the sopranos and then supported by the full choirs._


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122907


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Original Lute Works

Joachim Held

2013


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Whatever you have with Tatiana is a treasure! Love it and keep it safe. Such pianists don't exist nowadays.


Now that you mention it, I wonder if the earlier one is still available. I bet it's hard to find.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart* - Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester No. 20 d-moll KV 466
*Prokofieff* - Konzert fur Klavier un Orchester No. 5 G-dur Op. 55

Sviatoslav Richter - piano

:clap:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt, Op. 112

Inga Nielsen, Helle Hinz (sopranos), Annemarie Moller, Elisabeth Halling (altos), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Guido Paevatalu (baritone), Christian Christiansen (bass)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Gustav Kuhn.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today.....


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - String Quartet in F "The American" Op. 96; String Quartet in A flat Op. 105; 5 Bagatelles Op.47

Takacs Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms & Dvořák*


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Scriabin*
> 
> Piano sonatas 1-5
> 
> It's is a long time ago that I listened to these sonatas


Sie sind sehr gut gespielt. The Maestro has talent with the Alexander the Great. Of course Miss Laredo is (for me always) without comparison the best with these VERY demanding works. Very nice set!


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Berio & Xenakis*
> 
> *Cheerio with Berio*


Looks like there's a huge amount of great music in this set, no? Might have to pick up a copy...


----------



## pmsummer

VIGILIA
_All-Night Vigil in Memory of St. John the Baptist for mixed choir and soloists_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Finnish Radio Chamber Choir
Timo Nuoranne - conductor
Petteri Salomaa - baritone
Jyrki Korhonen - bass
Lilli Paasikivi - mezzo-soprano
Pia Freund - soprano
Topi Lehtipuu - tenor

_Ondine_


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Looks like there's a huge amount of great music in this set, no? Might have to pick up a copy...


I think it is custom made for you


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 4, Cherubini, Anacreon Overture, Schubert, Symphony No. 8
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No.9 In E-Flat Major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Paul SacherOrchestra - Wiener Symphoniker

Piano Concerto No.20 In D Minor, K466
Bernhard PaumgartnerOrchestra - Wiener Symphoniker

Concert Rondo In A Major For Piano And Orchestra, K386
Bernhard PaumgartnerOrchestra - Wiener Symphoniker


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*Alban Berg: Lulu* Orchestre de L'Opera de Paris conducted by Pierre Boulez on DG








Great recording of the 3 act version of Lulu. Before I abandoned vinyl - many years ago - I had this on LP. Had to get it on CD.
This was one of my earliest investigations of the Second Viennese school - and it didn't take long for initial bafflement to change to love. This work certainly packs an emotional punch.


----------



## Itullian

More from this set
I like it


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
LeStrange Viols

_Olde Focus_


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

I was waiting for this one.....


----------



## Itullian

Great sound and performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122915


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, Op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, Op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, Op. 113
Fidelo, Op. 72
Leonore I, Op. 138
Leonore II, Op. 72
Leonore III, Op. 72
Egmont, Op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, conductor

1996


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (or 7, if you're listening to Harnoncourt)*

Well done with lots of presence in the sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Complete String Quartets*
Suske Quartet

Opinion will come after hearing them all. I'm only two deep right now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra*

I can't believe I haven't heard this one before now. Or maybe I have and just forgot. Anyway, this recording received a Grammy for engineering.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Marvelous recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frank Bridge: "Enter Spring", "Isabella", "Two Poems for Orchestra" and "Mid of the Night"
Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales*

My sole musical listening today comes as I am ready to turn in for the night. With the exception of "Enter Spring" which I am familiar with thanks to Mark Elder & the Hallé (an excellent piece I don't return to often enough), my familiarity with Bridge's music is minimal and the remaining pieces listed are all new to me.

I look forward to listening and hope this performance of and the composition "Enter Spring" is a positive sign of what is to come.


----------



## Itullian

This set is a great buy.


----------



## StrE3ss

Franck: Violin Sonata / Brahms: Horn Trio
Itzhak Perlman, Barry Tuckwell, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I think it is custom made for you


It appears that way! 

That Richter box set looks great too. I will have to try and get my hands on both... :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Franck, Symphony; Roussel, Symphony 3 (Bernstein)


----------



## flamencosketches

This just wrapped up:









Loved it. Just put this on:









 mind blowing stuff....


----------



## pmsummer

A DISTANT SHORE
*J.S. Bach - David Kellner - Sylvius Leopold Weiss*
Ronn MacFarlane - lute

_Dorian Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

flamencosketches said:


> This just wrapped up:
> 
> View attachment 122927
> 
> 
> Loved it. Just put this on:
> 
> View attachment 122926
> 
> 
> mind blowing stuff....


The Hilliard's PEROTIN is one of those 'special' recordings. I ration ts playing because I love it so much.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A very enjoyable recording.


----------



## StrE3ss

Russian Cello Sonatas
Lynn Harrell, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122930


*Gioachino Rossini*

Guillaume Tell

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lamberto Gardelli, conductor

originally recorded 1973, digitally remastered 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> It appears that way!
> 
> That Richter box set looks great too. I will have to try and get my hands on both... :lol:


I think that that is unavoidable,the Schumann/Richter recording was mesmerising.It is the oldest in the box,mono,but that is not an issue.It is in a way unique,Richter is a wizard,his artistry takes you by the hand
and you almost forget that you are listening to music and at the same time you are part of it.This first CD is worth the price of this box.


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> The Hilliard's PEROTIN is one of those 'special' recordings. I ration ts playing because I love it so much.


You are so right,the singing on this record is not good and not very good,it is awesome.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra in Ralph Vaughan Williams's "Symphony No. 3" and "Oboe Concerto":


----------



## D Smith

Bach: English Suites 1-6. Murray Perahia. I could listen to these over and over, especially with Perahia playing. Highly recommended.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello folks, tonight I'm re-visiting uncharted waters, composers, I puchased but did not listen enought or listen barely: De Kerle, Demantius, Festa, Padovano.

Thanks to Huelgas Ensemble, thanks to Paul Van Nevel!! ahh thank you sir.

Goodnight everyones 

-


----------



## 13hm13

JB--Tragic Overture by LB/WP ...








Early 80s digital recording ...

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) - orchestral works: 
Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98 
Tragic Overture, op.81

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein - conductor


----------



## Curmudgeon

Now showing at Casa Curmudgeon


----------



## Joe B

James De Preist leading the Helsinki Philharmonic in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Festive Overture" and "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

These two are exactly the SAME recording; both on a 2-CD set ... wonderful stuff by Senor Leo...

















CD 1: 
Concerto for Cello and Strings in D major (L10) 
Concerto for Cello and Strings in A major (L20) 
Sinfonia concertante for Cello and Strings in C minor (L30)

CD 2: 
Concerto for Cello and Strings in F minor (L40) 
Concerto for Cello and Strings in A major (L50) 
Concerto for Cello and Strings in D minor (L60)

Julius Berger - cello 
Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim 
Vladislav Czarnecki - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Symphony No. 1 & Scherzo fantastique

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## haydnguy

*Rachmaninoff*

1) 2 Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester c-moll Op. 18
2) 6 Preludes

Svjatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## KenOC

Listening to the entire Book II of Bach's WTC, played by Schiff on his more recent ECM recording. Superb!


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: Noches en los jardines de España, etc.

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schumann*

1) Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester a-moll op.54

2) Introduction und Allegro appassianoto
(Konzertstuck fur Klavier und Orchester G-major op. 92)

3) Novellette F-dur op. 21 Nt 1
4) Toccata C-dur op 7

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Curmudgeon

Enjoying The Creatures of Prometheus. I do like Abravanel and Utah, especially on these works.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Rachmaninoff*
> 
> 1) 2 Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester c-moll Op. 18
> 2) 6 Preludes
> 
> Svjatoslav Richter, piano


There are very few pianists they don't need recognition for their performances to any composer, because it is certainty that whatever they play is perfect. One of them is the Russian. To the moment we don't have Vladimir's recording (if I remember correct) to Rach's 2nd, maybe this one is THE recording everyone must have. This moment I can't remember Earl's performance (mesmerizing to death) to say which is better. There is also Howard out there (FFFFing perfection as always) and a couple of other guys maybe… So, if we want to be perfect with this concert, we buy THIS ONE, we buy the American and the Englishman and we look for a couple of recordings more ( Ashkenazy- Previn '72 for example) to complete our collection.

& I listened Earl's 2nd. 1st Russian and the American 2nd The Englishman (I can't place everyone into 1st place… ALL ARE PERFECT!)


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn * Chopin * Debussy * Prokofiev *

Haydn

Sonata fur Klavier g-moll

Chopin

Ballade Nr. 3 As-dur op.47

Debussy

Aus den Preludes fur Piano

Prokofiev

Sonate fur Klavier Nr. 8 B-dur op. 84


----------



## Malx

Beethoven String Quartets Op 18 Nos 2 & 3 this morning, from this classic set of recordings that are a delight to listen to:


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: 12 Cantatas for Soprano and Contralto Op. 4

Silvia Frigato (soprano), Elena Biscuola (contralto)

L'Arte dell'Arco.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ op.16 (1909):










_Erwartung_ [_Expectation_] - monodrama in one act for soprano and orchestra [Text: Marie Pappenheim] op.17 (1909):










_Drei Klavierstücke_ op.11 (1909): 
_Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_ op.19 (1911):










_15 Gedichte aus 'Das Buch der hängenden Gärten'_ [_Fifteen Poems from 'The Book of the Hanging Gardens'_] - song cycle for voice and piano op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):










_Gurre-Lieder_ - cantata in three parts for soprano, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, bass-baritone, narrator, three men's choirs, large mixed choir and large orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1900-03 and 1910-11):


----------



## Malx

Latest (September) issue of the BBC MM's cover disc featuring:

Elgar, Cello Concerto - Julian Lloyd Webber, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier. (Recorded live at the Bridgewater Hall Manchester 22/05/1997). 
Vaughan Williams - BBC Scottish SO, Andrew Manze. (Recorded live at the Proms, Royal Albert Hall London 31/07/2018).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## canouro

*Lully- Dies Iræ · De Profundis · Te Deum*
Choeur de Chambre de Namur, Millenium Orchestra, Leonardo Garcia Alarcón ‎


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:









Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. It took me until just now to realize that the very famous "Brahms lullaby" melody derives from this symphony 

@elgars ghost, what do you think of that Boulez recording (with the BBC SO, if I'm not mistaken) of the 5 Pieces for Orchestra? Personally, I can't stand it. It was the first recording of that work I heard and it put me off for quite some time. Very murky sound, I think. But I'm not generally a fan of maestro Boulez in Schoenberg, with few exceptions, though I'm a huge Boulez fan otherwise.

That Peter Hill recording is on my list of things to check out. I sampled it a bit and it sounded great.

It's a Richter-fest on this page, I'll have to put on something of his once I finish this Brahms.


----------



## Rogerx

Georges Onslow: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Radio-Philharmonie-Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes*


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


I am really curious about this composer. His music strikes me as very ahead of its time. I wonder if Sibelius was familiar with his music, as there seems to be a kind of lineage between something like the Sinfonie singulière and Sibelius' symphonies. Or perhaps this has more to do with the style of the Nordic conductors who tend to interpret his works in modern day. But I love what I've heard of his works! I must get familiar with his complete symphonies.

Do you think Järvi is the one to get? I have nothing of his work but I recognize that he's a famous conductor, and seen as a specialist in the Nordic composers. I see Okko Kamu has also recorded these symphonies for Naxos and I like what I've heard.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart & Prokofiev*

A recommendable set of recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

@flamencosketches



> Do you think Järvi is the one to get? I have nothing of his work but I recognize that he's a famous conductor, and seen as a specialist in the Nordic composers. I see Okko Kamu has also recorded these symphonies for Naxos and I like what I've heard.


For me they are very good, I only know the Igor Markevitch 3&4 recording ( also very good)
You can find them bot on you tube.
Jarvi's set has a different cover nowadays.


----------



## Rogerx

D'Indy; Symphonie Italienne - Piano Concerto

Brigitte Engerer (piano) Magali Mosnier (flute) Marc Coppey (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Lionel Bringuier.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *A. Glazunov, String Quartet No.1 in DM Op.1 with Shostakovich Quartet.*

Very nice 1974 studio recording, brought to us from Olympia Label. (AAD - OCD 157)


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms: A German Requiem
Philharmonia Chorus/Philharmonia Orchestra/Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Otto Klemperer/Elisabeth Schwarzkopf


----------



## robin4

_"I know now that there is no one thing that is true - it is all true." _

*Ernest Hemingway*

John 14:6 NIV

*Jesus *_answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life."_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 122966


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata in F sharp minor, BWV 910
Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
Toccata in D major BWV 912
Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
Toccata in G minor, BWV 915
Toccata in G major, BWV 916

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - Chamber Music

with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)

Atos Trio.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Suk - Chamber Music
> 
> with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)
> 
> Atos Trio.


Beautiful album artwork. I love the whole aesthetic of this CPO label. Do they specialize in obscure 19th century music? Or does their repertoire extend further in both directions? I know they released an acclaimed set of Hindemith's string quartets at least.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork. I love the whole aesthetic of this CPO label. Do they specialize in obscure 19th century music? Or does their repertoire extend further in both directions? I know they released an acclaimed set of Hindemith's string quartets at least.


I hope you don't mind doing some searching, here is the link: 
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/labels/397--cpo
You can also find them on the JPC.de site.


----------



## starthrower

A budget set I bought a few decades ago when I hadn't a clue what to look for. It features German pianist Peter Schmalfuss, and the International String Quartet of NY.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain, with Hilary Summers included on the vocal movements. What an incredible work... if I didn't know better, I would say that this is Boulez's response to his teacher Messiaen's famous _Quatuor_. I'm glad that the pieces are falling into place for me. I once would have called this music impenetrable.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No.1 and 2

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

Recorded: 1984-02-02
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork. I love the whole aesthetic of this CPO label. Do they specialize in obscure 19th century music? Or does their repertoire extend further in both directions? I know they released an acclaimed set of Hindemith's string quartets at least.


They specialize in obscure everything. I've got many of their recordings from the baroque era to the 20th century.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Guest

Sibelius, Pelleas and Melisande, Karajan, BPO










Interesting he decided to record this relatively obscure work in his last decade, when he was mostly re-recording standard repertoire in digital format. I only find myself interested in the first and last numbers, "At the Castle Gate" and "Death of Melisande." Wonderfully atmospheric performances. The lush sound of the Berlin string section is taken full advantage of.

Suite Bergamasque, Kocsis.










Splendid!


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartet Death and the Maiden; String Quintet in C Major.
Smetana: String Quartets 1 & 2.
Pavel Haas Quartet (with Danjulo Ishizaka).The Schubert is a desert island disc for me, they really dig into these works. The Smetana is great too. Highly recommended.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

Stravinsky, Symphony in E flat Op 1 - Columbia SO, Stravinsky (recorded May 2nd 1966 in Hollywood).
From Disc 8 of this box:


----------



## Itullian

Some great Mozart and Haydn from Beecham.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part three for later tonight.

_Herzgewächse_ [_Foliage of the Heart_] - song for soprano, celesta, harmonium and harp op.20 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1911):
_Pierrot Lunaire_ [_Pierrot Moonstruck_] - melodrama in three parts for _sprechtstimme_ voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giraud] (1912):










_Die glückliche Hand_ [_The Lucky Hand_] - 'drama with music' for baritone, two mimes, mixed _sprechstimme_ choir and orchestra op.18 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):










_Fünf Stücke_ for piano op.23 (1920-23):
_Suite_ for piano op.25 (1921-23):










_Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, violin, viola and cello (with bass-baritone in fourth movement) op.24 [Text: Francesco Petrarca] (1920-23):










_Lied der Waldtaube_ [_Song of the Wood Dove_] from _Gurre-Lieder_ WoO - arr. for mezzo-soprano and chamber orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (orig. by 1911 - arr. 1923):


----------



## Colin M

We have had some really stormy weather in North Carolina the past few days. On Thursday, a lightning storm managed to blow out my CD system. Despite a Caltech education, faith overcame belief and I decided to just "let it rest." Needless to say, that didn't work. A new amplifier is being shipped... for now I will just live vicariously through you all.

P.S. Our ten year old advised me to buy a power surge protector this time around. Gotta love genius kids.


----------



## Guest

Colin M said:


> We have had so really stormy weather in North Carolina the past few days. On Thursday, a lightning storm managed to blow out my CD system. Despite a Caltech education, faith overcame belief and I decided to just "let it rest." Needless to say, that didn't work. A new amplifier is being shipped... for now I will just live vicariously through you all.
> 
> P.S. Our ten year old advised me to buy a power surge protector this time around. Gotta love genius kids.


Is there no such thing as "repair" these days? Maybe it's fine but for one blown capacitor.


----------



## Colin M

Baron Scarpia said:


> Is there no such thing as "repair" these days? Maybe it's fine but for one blown capacitor.


 I looked into that. It is way cheaper to replace than to fix now a days... And the ten year old has a science project on his hands. He has already carted it away to our main house and I am sure it is in a million pieces on his bedroom floor...


----------



## D Smith

Duruflé: Choral Works. Ken Cowan, Houston Chamber Choir & Robert Simpson. This was a little disappointing. The choir is technically excellent but I found their interpretations of this music generic and a bit bland. Duruflé usually transports me to spiritual heights but this left me earthbound.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


Have this same set. Discovered Berwald through him being mentioned on Twitter. Was curious so bought this CD. Needless to say, I did not regret it


----------



## Curmudgeon

Starting the day with this sublime recording.


----------



## Itullian

WTC Book 1


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.


----------



## haydnguy

Judith said:


> Have this same set. Discovered Berwald through him being mentioned on Twitter. Was curious so bought this CD. Needless to say, I did not regret it


I was looking at that too. I was reading about him and he definitely looks interesting to me.


----------



## joen_cph

Some pretty diverse new stuff.

- Desprez - Mass etc. / Herreweghe
- Zelenka - Trio Sonatas / Ensemble Zefiro
- CPE Bach - Cello Concertos /Bylsma, Lenonhardt
- Friedrich Cerha, Siegfried Matthus - Orchestral Songs /F-Dieskau,Adam,Masur


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Sibelius, Pelleas and Melisande, Karajan, BPO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting he decided to record this relatively obscure work in his last decade, when he was mostly re-recording standard repertoire in digital format. I only find myself interested in the first and last numbers, "At the Castle Gate" and "Death of Melisande." Wonderfully atmospheric performances. The lush sound of the Berlin string section is taken full advantage of.
> 
> Suite Bergamasque, Kocsis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid!


A very good Debussy performance from Kocsis.


----------



## haydnguy

*Tschaikowsky*

1) Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor

Herbert von Karajan, director
Wiener Symphoniker

Svjatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

A warm summer night evening,this piano concert suits very fine for the occasion.


----------



## Rambler

*Jehain Alain: Complete Organ Music* Kevin Bowyer on Nimbus








Disc 1 from this 2 disc set.

I'm very partial to the organ music of Jehan Alain. I must be as I've got 3 sets of his complete organ works by thee different organists!


----------



## Malx

After Bruckner something a little lighter on the ears:
Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 28 'Pastorale' - Richard Goode.


----------



## Dimace

I don't listen a lot of* Debussy.* He is GREAT composer, but not for me in most cases. This means that are works I love and I listen with great pleasure. One of them is *Pelleas & Melisande*. His FAMOUS opera based on the theatrical of Maurice Maeterlinck. (world premiere at 1902 in Paris)

What we have here is the best performance of this opera, with the ''close the shop'' Debussy's conductor *Desire - Emil Inghelbrecht.*

Debussy without Desire - Emil is simply unthinkable! It is like pizza without cheese or tomato sause… This recording belongs to the series *Les Grands Concerts Inédits Du Théâtre Des Champs-Elysées* and is of the very best the French Oper has to offer. I must remind you the director was cordial friend with the composer. The performance is from 1962 and the 3X CD set from 1999.

A link for this CD set.

https://www.discogs.com/de/Inghelbr...Debussy-Pelléas-Et-Mélisande/release/12564808


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> Some pretty diverse new stuff.
> 
> - Zelenka - Trio Sonatas / Ensemble Zefiro
> 
> View attachment 122976


This is GREAT and I suggest it to all our friends. Super CD value!


----------



## Curmudgeon

All chores scheduled for the day have been successfully procrastinated.... time for some more music.


----------



## Itullian

Debussy Preludes


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Svjatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Svjatoslav Richter, piano


You rightly go very fast through this set.


----------



## Rambler

*Out of The Shadows: Rediscovered American Art Songs* Lisa Delan (soprano0 with Kevin North (piano) and Matt Haimovitz (cello)








America art songs from the 20th century (and just into the 21st).

Composers featured:
- Paul Nordoff
- Paul Bowles
- Stephen Paulus
- David Garner
- Gordon Getty
- Jack Perla
- John Duke
- Norman Dello Joio
- John Kander
- Randall Thompson

A reasonably entertaining selection - although the singer has a bit too much vibrato for my taste.


----------



## Malx

There is something timeless and special about Kajanus's recordings of Sibelius - authentic, perhaps, I'm not sure, but certainly special.
Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 1 & 2 - Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society, Robert Kajanus.
(recorded 1930)


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> You rightly go very fast through this set.


It's excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutoslawski:* Symphony No.4. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. This may be Luto's most beautiful symphony. An excellent performance in great Naxos sound... though I must also hear the Salonen/LAPO world-première recording.

@Bourdon and @haydnguy, you guys are making it extremely difficult for me not to order that DG Richter box right now... I listened to a great performance of his earlier, Schumann's Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op.26. Killer pianist, rightly deserving of his legendary status... which is not always something I would have agreed with.


----------



## haydnguy

*Chopin * Debussy * Scriabin*

Svjatoslav Richter: Recital

(I am sorry but the print is too small for me to see the pieces on the CD. I'm getting new glasses soon.)


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122986
> 
> 
> *Witold Lutoslawski:* Symphony No.4. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. This may be Luto's most beautiful symphony. An excellent performance in great Naxos sound... though I must also hear the Salonen/LAPO world-première recording.
> 
> @Bourdon and @haydnguy, *you guys are making it extremely difficult for me* not to order that DG Richter box right now... I listened to a great performance of his earlier, Schumann's Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op.26. Killer pianist, rightly deserving of his legendary status... which is not always something I would have agreed with.


I have no pity with you...


----------



## canouro

*Le Concert Royal De La Nuit*
Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé


----------



## Rambler

*Grazyna Bacewicz Complete String Quartets* Silesian Quartet on Chandos















Another new disc this week and a new composer for my collection - plus a female composer to add to my all too small collection of women composers.

Grazyna Bacewicz (1909 - 1969) was a Polish composer in quite challenging times - although her music seems relatively free from angst to my ear - on only a second hearing.

Here we have her complete String Quartets (over 2 discs). I'm listening to the first disc with quartets 1-4. These seem lucid and confident. Well played by the Silesian Quartet and a fine recording from Chandos.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *Grazyna Bacewicz Complete String Quartets* Silesian Quartet on Chandos
> View attachment 122989
> 
> View attachment 122990
> 
> 
> Another new disc this week and a new composer for my collection - plus a female composer to add to my all too small collection of women composers.
> 
> Grazyna Bacewicz (1909 - 1969) was a Polish composer in quite challenging times - although her music seems relatively free from angst to my ear - on only a second hearing.
> 
> Here we have her complete String Quartets (over 2 discs). I'm listening to the first disc with quartets 1-4. These seem lucid and confident. Well played by the Silesian Quartet and a fine recording from Chandos.


I've been listening to this on Youtube lately. Really good. I definitely want the disc, but I'm TRYING not to buy new CDs... hasn't been going too well :lol:


----------



## Colin M

I love the love Berwald is getting... I have the Kamu cycle with Helsingborg. In itself very well done. I want to also chat up Berwald's tone poems as led by Sakari and Gavle on Naxos. Reminiscence of the Norwegian Mountains is an enchanting piece.



Rogerx said:


> Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## D Smith

Stravinsky: Symphony in E flat. Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. I had to keep reminding myself this was by Stravinsky. Pleasant enough and not bad for an opus 1.


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Haydn Variations
Marek Janowski


----------



## WVdave

Joseph Haydn: ‎- Streichquartette G-dur Op.54 Nr. 1 Und B-dur Op. 64 Nr. 3
Amadeus-Quartett 
Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft ‎- 138 071 SLPM, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1960.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Russian choral music:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Haydn: Symphony No.57 in D Major

Sir Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

bejart said:


> Now ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn: Symphony No.57 in D Major
> 
> Sir Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


Good seeing you again, all's well?


----------



## Guest

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 122991
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Haydn Variations
> Marek Janowski


I love this cycle!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Curmudgeon

Late Choral Music for late at night.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122986
> 
> 
> *Witold Lutoslawski:* Symphony No.4. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. This may be Luto's most beautiful symphony. An excellent performance in great Naxos sound... though I must also hear the Salonen/LAPO world-première recording.
> 
> @Bourdon and @haydnguy, you guys are making it extremely difficult for me not to order that DG Richter box right now... I listened to a great performance of his earlier, Schumann's Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op.26. Killer pianist, rightly deserving of his legendary status... which is not always something I would have agreed with.


I guarantee you'll like this Richter, no doubt about it. There is an EMI but that's not the one you want. You want the set that @Bourdon and I have. Spring for it!!!!


----------



## haydnguy

*J.S. Bach * Schubert * Schumann * Rachmaninoff * Prokofief*

Svjatoslav Richter, Piano

*The End*


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quintets Nos. 1 and 2

Schubert Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Andras Schiff (piano)performing; Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1.


----------



## millionrainbows

Alfred Schnittke (1919-1996), String Quartet No. 3. I recognize the Große Fugue theme among all the dissonance.


----------



## millionrainbows

William Shatner plays Beethoven


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky Disc 11 which features what are described as 'Miniature Masterpieces'.
Includes - Suites 1 & 2 for small orchestra, Concerto in E flat for chamber orchestra 'Dumbarton Oaks' - easy to listen to small scale Stravinsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto
Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## canouro

*Rossini: Overtures*
Michael Halász, Zagreb Festival Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. The German-American writer Charles Bukowski once wrote that if you listen to JS Bach for long enough, you're not going to want to listen to anything else, and I definitely agree; I have to limit my Bach listening for the sake of the other composers in my library. I'll probably stop around the 10th variation and come back later.



millionrainbows said:


> Alfred Schnittke (1919-1996), String Quartet No. 3. I recognize the Große Fugue theme among all the dissonance.
> 
> View attachment 122997


That's the recording I have. That quartet totally blew my mind on first listen. I love how the harmony phases in and out of consonances and dissonances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54

Witold RowickiOrchestra - Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra

Introduction And Allegro Appassionato In G Major, Op. 92

Novellette In F Major, Op. 21 No. 1 
Toccata In C Major, Op. 7


----------



## Malx

John Pickard, Symphony No 5 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Martyn Brabbins.

Pickard studied music and composition at the University of Wales, with Welsh composer William Mathias, and later in The Netherlands with Louis Andriessen.

A piece new to me via Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 111

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> The German-American writer Charles Bukowski once wrote that if you listen to *F.Liszt* for long enough, you're not going to want to listen to anything else, and I definitely agree; I have to limit my* Liszt *listening for the sake of the other composers in my library.


The KING of German Censorship & Propaganda strikes back! :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> The KING of German Censorship & Propaganda strikes back! :lol:


:lol: I haven't gotten there with Liszt yet myself. But it's true that he did write such a massive amount of music that if I wanted to truly explore every corner of his works, I'd have zero time for anything else.


----------



## Enthusiast

Posting on the composer guestbook thread reminded me of this fine CD - so I had to listen to it. I really value Antiphonies very highly (what a great piano concerto!) and Slow Frieze is also a very worthwhile concertante piece. The other two pieces are also great!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Pawel Lukaszewski:










*Beatus vir
Two Lenten Motets
Ave Maria
O Antiphons
Psalmus 102 
Nunc dimittis*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.3 in F major, opus 90. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. I don't know what happened to me, but I really like Brahms now; after years of struggling to get any enjoyment out of his symphonies, they really make sense to me now. This is a change I've noticed in the past week or two. His music is so rich, lush, full of polyphony, beautiful melodies, harmonies, instrumental textures. He was really a master of his craft. I want to give big props to the late maestro Otto Klemperer for opening my eyes to all this. This is a phenomenal box of music. This is my third traversal of this set since I got it early in the month, and when I finish it up again I'm going to go through the Furtwängler set that I have but have not heard. Anyway, if anyone out there does not have this Klemperer Brahms cycle, I recommend that everyone get it while it's cheap. I paid about $10 for it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part four this afternoon.

_Wind Quintet_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon op.26 (1923-24):










_Vier Stücke_ for mixed choir (final piece with mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello) op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg/Tschan-Jo-Su, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1925):
_Drei Satiren_ for mixed choir (final piece with viola, cello and piano) op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925-26):










_Die Jakobsleiter_ [_Jacob's Ladder_] - fragment of an oratorio for mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (c. 1917-26 inc.):



_Suite_ for clarinet in E-flat, clarinet in B-flat/clarinet in A, bass clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano op.29 (1927):










String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927):


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123005
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.3 in F major, opus 90. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. I don't know what happened to me, but I really like Brahms now; after years of struggling to get any enjoyment out of his symphonies, they really make sense to me now. This is a change I've noticed in the past week or two. His music is so rich, lush, full of polyphony, beautiful melodies, harmonies, instrumental textures. He was really a master of his craft. I want to give big props to the late maestro Otto Klemperer for opening my eyes to all this. This is a phenomenal box of music. This is my third traversal of this set since I got it early in the month, and when I finish it up again I'm going to go through the Furtwängler set that I have but have not heard. Anyway, if anyone out there does not have this Klemperer Brahms cycle, I recommend that everyone get it while it's cheap. I paid about $10 for it.


I also struggled with Brahms for a while, what happened was the same as what you describe.

*His music is so rich, lush, full or polyphony, beautiful melodies, harmonies,*

Strange that music that is not really inaccessible can still be meaningless.
I love the thrilling melodies in many of Brahm's works.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I also struggled with Brahms for a while, what happened was the same as what you describe.
> 
> *His music is so rich, lush, full or polyphony, beautiful melodies, harmonies,*
> 
> Strange that music that is not really inaccessible can still be meaningless.
> I love the thrilling melodies in many of Brahm's works.


I don't know what it was about his music that made him seem so difficult, in retrospect. Thrilling melodies is right. The third symphony has some truly badass moments, where everything seems to just come together in a satisfying way. Especially in the finale.

Was there a specific recording you heard that opened your eyes to his music?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Furtwangler with the BPO at Queen's Hall, London, 5/1/37. I've skipped ahead to the third movement, because somehow the conductor and orchestra manage to suspend time. I don't know how they sustained this kind of concentration.







http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41PVXZqQO4L._SY300_.jpg


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I don't know what it was about his music that made him seem so difficult, in retrospect. Thrilling melodies is right. The third symphony has some truly badass moments, where everything seems to just come together in a satisfying way. Especially in the finale.
> 
> Was there a specific recording you heard that opened your eyes to his music?


you have a pm


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi.


----------



## rice

Bourdon said:


> I also struggled with Brahms for a while, what happened was the same as what you describe.
> 
> *His music is so rich, lush, full or polyphony, beautiful melodies, harmonies,*
> 
> Strange that music that is not really inaccessible can still be meaningless.
> I love the thrilling melodies in many of Brahm's works.


I had zero interest in Brahms' music before, until I heard his 4th symphony.
Definitely one of the greatest symphonies ever. Full of thrilling moments that urge me to wave my head and arms along like the conductor. Very powerful and moving music!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.6 in D minor, op.104. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.



rice said:


> I had zero interest in Brahms' music before, until I heard his 4th symphony.
> Definitely one of the greatest symphonies ever. Full of thrilling moments that urge me to *wave my head and arms along like the conductor*. Very powerful and moving music!


:lol: Have to admit to doing this myself sometimes, especially when Sibelius, Mahler, or, yes, Brahms is involved. I just heard the 4th symphony in full for the first time recently, past week or two. I agree that it's great. I need to hear it again!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Svjatoslav Richter Recital: Haydn, Chopin, Debussy Und Prokofieff *

Piano Sonata In G Minor Hob. XVI:44
Joseph Haydn

Ballade No. 3 In A Flat Major Op. 47: Allegretto
Frédéric Chopin

From Préludes Pour Piano (Book I)
Claude Debussy

Piano Sonata No. 8 In B Flat Major Op. 84
Sergei Prokofiev


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Pines of Rome/ The Birds/Fountains of Rome

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1968-05-13
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## bejart

Rogerx said:


> Good seeing you again, all's well?


Yes, thanks for asking. Just been in and out of town a lot.

Now ---










Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Quartet No.2 in E Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute --- Elizabeth Field, violin -- Daniel Elyar, viola -- Stephanie Vial, cello -- David Schulenberg, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 9 (Bernstein/NYPO)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123008


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Piano Quintet in G minor
Ballade in C minor for violin and piano
Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## robin4

_"George, you won,' said Guillam, as they walked slowly towards the car.

'Did I?' said Smiley. 'Yes. Yes, well I suppose I did." _

*John le Carré, Smiley's People*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, /Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2

Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Turina - Sinfonia Sevillana (Lopez-Cobos/Telarc)
Montsalvatge - Concerto Breve for Piano & Orchestra (de Larrocha/Eloquence)*


----------



## canouro

*Balakirev: Symphony No. 2, Tamara & Overture on Czech Themes 'In Bohemia'*
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Evgeny Svetlanov


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous sound


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Gorgeous sound


Which symphony are you listening to? I listened to the 6th earlier, Berglund/Bournemouth. Have you heard that set?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.18 in A Major, KV 464

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Micheal Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

CD13

Bregenz 1985


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No 3 in D minor_
1888/1889 version

It's great to be back! I've been SO slammed at work that just getting through the day over the last 3 months has taken every ounce of strength I posess!

I fixed that, I retired! Yay!


----------



## cougarjuno

Some Glazunov orchestral works


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream*
Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123014


*Johannes Brahms*

Music for Chorus and Orchestra

Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Antoni Wit, conductor

2012


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 7 and 8. Jochum/Berlin. This is one of my favourite Beethoven sets in adequate mono from the 50's. Jochum's 7th is one of the best I've ever heard. Highly recommended. (Sorry I couldn't find the album cover).


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## KenOC

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.
> 
> View attachment 123015


Nelsons' Shostakovich symphonies are uniformly excellent. When his cycle is finished, and it's more than halfway there, it'll stand ahead of the others IMO.


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> Nelsons' Shostakovich symphonies are uniformly excellent. When his cycle is finished, and it's more than halfway there, it'll stand ahead of the others IMO.


I've been impressed with what I've heard so far - out of idle curiosity which is your current or should I say previously preferred cycle?


----------



## KenOC

Malx said:


> I've been impressed with what I've heard so far - out of idle curiosity which is your current or should I say previously preferred cycle?


Overall, I'd say Petrenko, though occasionally he gets a bit eccentric. Sometimes that works, sometimes not. Nelsons strikes me as, comparatively, the adult of the pair. The sonics in both cycles are superb, as is the orchestral playing.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Sequestered away from the craziness of the world with a pot of tea and some Haydn.


----------



## flamencosketches

Arnold Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, opus 42; and now Fantasy for Violin and Piano, opus 47. Glenn Gould, Robert Craft, CBC Symphony Orchestra; Israel Baker is the violinist in the Fantasy duo. Dipping my toes back into Schoenberg. I think the piano concerto might be the most traditionally beautiful of all his late 12-tone works. Glenn Gould delivers a hell of a performance, but I think in the end, Mitsuko Uchida's recording with Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra just beats it. This Fantasy is one of his very last works, and it's interesting, though quite dense. I need to listen again with a score. Even after I've gone deep into all kinds of Modernist, experimental, and atonal music, Schoenberg remains challenging and sometimes mystifying. I love it all.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now:









Paul Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Violin Concerto & Concerto for Orchestra* Henryk Szeryng (violin) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink on Philips








The second disc from this 2 CD set (disc 1 has the piano concertos). Great works, somewhat more approachable to the average concert goer than the piano Concertos - in particular the Concerto for Orchestra is almost written to be popular with audiences, and has a knock 'em flat finale.

Bartok certainly seemed to mellow in his late music. I wonder if he'd lived longer whether he'd have continued in this vein?


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 version). Barenboim/Chicago. It's not a weekend without some Bruckner at this house. This is an excellent lively reading with great brass from the CSO.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein conducts, the London Symphony Orchestra plays, too many singers, choruses & soloists to name. Enjoying it well enough so far... let's see how far I make it this time. :lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Jehan Alain: the complete works for organ* Kevin Bowyer on Nimbus Records








The second disc from this 2 disc set. Excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123026
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein conducts, the London Symphony Orchestra plays, too many singers, choruses & soloists to name. Enjoying it well enough so far... let's see how far I make it this time. :lol:


Well, I finished it. I survived unscathed. I still think it's his worst symphony, but not so terrible after all. The last time I'd heard it, it was the first time I'd heard anything of Mahler's, and it kind of put me off of everything for a while. Still, I won't be replaying it anytime soon.


----------



## Malx

Weinberg, Sinfonietta No 1 - National Polish RSO, Gabriel Chmura.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler *
_Symphony No. 3 in C minor
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_
(Songs of a Wayfarer)

Eugenia Zareska, mezzo-soprano

The Great Conductors Series
French National Orchestra
Carl Schuricht conducting
Live Recording, 1962


----------



## Rambler

*British Light Music Classics* The New London Orchestra conducted by Ronald Corp on hyperion








To finish this week's listening something light. Music popular in my parents and grandparents time. A rather naiver world in many ways, with cheerful /sentimental tunes to keep the spirits particularly during the war. This music seems so childish, but it is well crafted and can raise an occasional smile in me.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro and soloists in Francisco Javier Garcia Fajer's "The Seven Last Words of Christ" and Jose Joaquim dos Santos's "Stabat Mater":


















Barbara Barradas and Lucia Napoli sing beautifully together.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Music for a quiet Sunday evening.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Casimir Cartellieri 1772-1807): Symphony No.2 in E Flat

Gernot Schmalfuss directing the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann : Symphonies Nos 1 'Spring' & 2
Nikolaus Harnoncourt & Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## flamencosketches

Olivier Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Vera Beths, Anner Bylsma, George Pieterson, Reinbert de Leeuw. Rest in peace to the great Anner Bylsma. This is a completely devastating piece of music; it takes a lot out of me. Maybe this wasn't such a good idea to follow up Mahler's 8th, but I'm committed now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123034


*Gioachino Rossini*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Giuseppe Patanè, conductor

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

C.P.E. Bach: Piano Concerto in D minor, WQ 23, Piano concerto in C major, WQ 112/1, Piano Concerto in C minor, WQ 31


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## bejart

Jakub Jan Ryba (1765-1815): String Quartet in D Minor

Martinů Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Libor Kanka, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## WVdave

Emil Gilels
Schubert; Moments Musicaux, Schumann; Nachtstücke
Melodiya/Angel ‎- SR-40082, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1969.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## D Smith

Circa 1700: Purcell & his Generation. La Rêveuse, Benjamin Perrot & Florence Bolton. This is a wonderfully relaxing disc with music as heard in London around 1700. Recommended.


----------



## 13hm13

The 6th on this set...









... also with diff. cover art (later Sony re-release)









Orchestra: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Yuri Temirkanov
Composer: Peter I. Tchaikovsky
Audio CD (November 9, 1993)
Number of Discs: 6


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Music for Piano and Wind Quintet

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1971-12-29
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Curmudgeon

A bit of late night listening while doing the crossword puzzle.


----------



## Rogerx

Gung'l: ( 1 December 1809 - 1 February 1889)

Marches, Waltzes, Polkas

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Candide

Jerry Hadley (Candide), June Anderson (Cunegonde), Adolph Green (Dr. Pangloss/Martin), Christa Ludwig (Old Lady), Nicolai Gedda (Governor/Vanderdendur/Ragotski)

London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Itullian

Making my way through this new anniversary set.
Excellent set with beautiful sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner 6, Bernard Haitink, Staatskapelle Dresden, recorded 2003


----------



## flamencosketches

Pierre Boulez: Répons. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. It's almost over. This is definitely Boulez's masterpiece, or one of them! Such fascinating music on so many levels...


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Diversions & Songs

Renée Fleming (soprano), Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Three Dickinson Songs
Vocalise


----------



## canouro

*Ramon Llull: L'últim Pelegrinatge*
Capella De Ministrers, Carles Magraner ‎


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part five this afternoon. Includes one of his real curiosities, _Von heute auf morgen_, a _zeitoper_ 'comedy' which parodies the mundane aspects of modish bourgeoise life. Perhaps worth investigating for those who might wonder whether 12-tone music and humour can coexist heh heh...

_Variations_ for orchestra op.31 (1926-28):



_Von heute auf morgen_ [_From Today to Tomorrow_] - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda, a.k.a. Gertrud Schoenberg] (1928-29):



_Klavierstück_ op.33a (1929):
_Klavierstück_ op.33b (1931):



_Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene_ [_Accompanying music to a film scene_] for orchestra op.34 (1930):










_Sechs Stücke_ for unaccompanied male choir op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

piano concerto No.3

London Symphony Orchestra André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suite and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Belle époque: Annelien van Wauwe, Orchestre National de Lille & Alexandre Bloch. Debussy's Première rhapsodie, Brahms Clarinet Sonata in F Minor, Op. 120 No. 1 (Arr. L. Berio for Clarinet & Orchestra), Widor's Introduction et rondo, Op. 72 (Arr. J. Tassyns for Clarinet & Orchestra), others. This is a very appealing disc; well-produced and the clarinetist has excellent tone. I'm not normally a big transcription fan but I loved Berio's arrangement of the Brahms Clarinet Sonata. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> Does anyone know what happens with our friend Flavius? He is absent since 9th of August. A PM like "he is ok" is also good for me. Thanks a lot!


I haven't seen a post from Mollie John in almost a month either.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123047


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto in F major, "La Tempesta di mare," RV 98
Concerto in G minor, "La Notte," RV 104
Concerto in D major, "Il Gardellino," RV 90
Concerto in G major, RV 435
Concerto in F major, "Tutti gli istrumenti sordini," RV 442
Concerto in G major, RV 101

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, recorder

1992


----------



## canouro

*La Morte Della Ragione*
Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel - Clarinet Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), with Sandra Arnold (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Vasks

*J. P. E. Hartmann - Overture to "Ravnen" (Schmidt/dacapo)
Nielsen - String Quartet #2 (Oslo Qrt/Naxos)
Gade - Holbergiana (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonin Dvořák*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10
_

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner conducting


----------



## millionrainbows

Comparison listening, Appalachian Spring (original version for 13 instruments). The Bridge recording wins; greater clarity, more feeling.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## robin4

_"I would rather write 10,000 notes than a single letter of the alphabet."_

*Ludwig van Beethoven*


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

*Via Crucis*


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi ‎- L'Orfeo*
Jordi Savall


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - _1549-1609_
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part six tonight.

_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after _The Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 inc.):



Concerto for string quartet and orchestra WoO - adapted from Handel's _Concerto grosso_ in B-flat HWV325 (1933):



_Drei Leider_ for low voice and piano [Texts: Jakob Haringer] op.48 (1933):



Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):










String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):


----------



## Merl

A 20p purchase from my local charity shop. Not a bad performance tbh.


----------



## Guest

Debussy, Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, Kocsis










A relatively obscure work. Completed in 1890, the premier was canceled due to inadequate rehearsal time, then Debussy withdrew it. It was not performed until after his death.

I like it. Good performance, though in some spots I find the piano gets lost in the texture. I have another recording of the piece by Queffelec, which I may listen to.


----------



## Curmudgeon

It's a piano kind of day.


----------



## Itullian

4 & 5


----------



## Malx

This evening seemed ideal for something straight forward, romantic in feel and certainly not too tasking a listen.
Birtwistle - Antiphonies.









Ok, I changed my mind while perusing the shelves........


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

It's the first time that I listen to this konzertrondo.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123063


*Jean Sibelius*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor
Serenade No. 1 in D major
Serenade No. 2 in G minor
Humoresque No. 1 in D minor

Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn, conductor
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin

1995


----------



## Malx

Glazunov, Violin Concerto - Oistrakh, USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Kirl Kondrashin.
(apologies for the slightly distorted image).


----------



## Joe B

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music of Jake Runestad:


----------



## millionrainbows

Comparison listening: Iannis Xenakis, Pléiades. In this case, the Kroumata Ensemble recording wins. It sounds more resonant, less dry, and the actual playing is better.. Xenakis uses a special instrument of his design, the sixxten, consisting of metal bars in 19-tone ET. Six of these are distributed among six percussionists.


----------



## canouro

*Franz Xaver Dussek ‎- Four Symphonies*
Aapo Häkkinen, Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Merl

This is an absolutely cracking Rachmaninov 2. No wonder the crowd applaud so enthusiastically at the end. Id have been stood on my chair.


----------



## Malx

A refreshingly straight forward and an entirely enjoyable perfromance.
Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - LSO, Wyn Morris.


----------



## D Smith

Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Ligeti, Prokofiev. Yuja Wang. A favourite disc from last year. I especially like the Ligeti etudes and Prokofiev Sonata No.8. Recommended, and happy to say it


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaughan Williams - Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets (Maggini)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*
_Italian and Reformation Symphonies
Symphony No 4, in A, Op. 90 ("Italian")
Symphony No 5, in D minor, Op 107 ("Reformation")
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## StrE3ss

Ravel: Piano Concertos/Gaspard de la nuit
Samson François


----------



## Curmudgeon

I went looking through my collection for a Haydn recording I wanted to hear. I didn't find that, but this looked good, so.....


----------



## flamencosketches

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 123075
> 
> 
> Ravel: Piano Concertos/Gaspard de la nuit
> Samson François


My favorite recording of the concertos! Excellent.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> I haven't seen a post from Mollie John in almost a month either.


Ja... The difference is that Flavius was ill and he is quite old. I will sent a PM to Mollie. Thanks for the reminder, my dearest!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
Five Variants Of "Dives And Lazarus
Flos Campi / Fantasia On "Greensleeves"
_
Utah Symphony Orchestra, 
Maurice Abravanel conducting


----------



## 13hm13

Cherubini, Beethoven, Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque ‎- Cherubini Requiem
Label: Telarc ‎- CD-80658

Not sure this is the best performance of Cherubini Requiem, but it is a great recording (Telarc)...









My fave part: 4. Sequence: Dies Irae


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms *
_Symphony No. 4 in E minor Op 98_

Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Vladimir Golschmann conducting


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in choral works by Darius Milhaud:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 9 in D minor, Op. 125 ("Choral")_

Leontyne Price
Maureen Forrester
David Poleri
Giorgio Tozzi
New England Conservatory Chorus/Lorna Cooke de Varon

Boston Symphony
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## StrE3ss

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3, Polonaise-Fantaisie & Nocturnes

Charles Richard-Hamelin (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## StrE3ss

Dimace said:


> Ja... The difference is that Flavius was ill and he is quite old. I will sent a PM to Mollie. Thanks for the reminder, my dearest!


I speak with Mollie couples week ago, have not time for the forum right now, not sure how long it will be.
Sorry to be evasive i try to be respectful for personnal life...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

This is a fun interpretation.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Boris Tchaikovsky Concerto for piano and orchestra
Timur Mynbaev, Russian Academy of Music Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Back to school tomorrow. Wrapping up the night with Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvořák*
_Symphony No. 7 in D minor_

Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting


----------



## millionrainbows

Iannis Xenakis, Complete Solo Piano Works, Aki Takahashi, piano (MODE). Now, Herma, based on set theory. It sounds a lot like Boulez. Everybody smile for the camera!


----------



## Rogerx

Homage to Horowitz

Nikolai Tokarev (piano)

Chopin: Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Chopin: Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in A Minor, C.56
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata In D Minor, C.79
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in F Major, C.71
Liszt: Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697
Rosenblatt, A: Liszt-Fantasy
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K19 in F major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K551 in B flat major
Scriabin: Étude Op. 2 No. 1 in C sharp minor
Scriabin: Étude Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet No. 2

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 9, Petrenko with the Liverpudlians. Surely one of the best ever performances of this.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to DSCH's 15th now, same forces. I'm not sure whether or not this is my favorite Shstakovich symphony. But it's close at least.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart; Piano Concerto N°9 In E Flat Major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Vladimir Ashkenazy

Piano Concerto N°24, K491- Clifford Curzon

Maurerische Trauermusik, K477 excerpt

The London Symphony Orchestra - István Kertész


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Symphony No 1, Maazel, Cleveland










Similar experience as the other Maazel/Cleveland recording in this cycle. The first movement, though pleasingly sensuous, lacks drive. The second movement comes off beautifully. The third movement (a sort of intermezzo) is wonderfully done here. It begins with a graceful theme and undergoes gradual intensification, reaching a frenzy at the end of the middle section, before winding down. The finale comes off well. The leisurely approach works in this extended movement, and the close is the only example fo unbridled intensity in the recording. Well worth listening to, but not destined to become my favorite recording of this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Went to see Matthew Bourne's new *Romeo and Juliet* at Sadler's Wells theatre on Sunday and the score has been going round and round in my head ever since. Truth to tell, though the paired down orchestration they used was well executed, I did miss the splendour of a full symphonic orchestra which is what you get here in this splendid recording from the LSO under Gergiev, made at performances at the Barbican in 2008.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - seventh and final instalment today.

_Kammersymphonie Nr.2_ for chamber orchestra op.38 (1906, 1911, 1916 and 1939):










_Ode to Napoleon_ for voice, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: Lord Byron] (1942):



Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):










String Trio op.45 (1946):










_Kol nidre_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg/Jewish liturgy] (1938):
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ - for narrator, male choir and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1947):
_Drei Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.49 - three selections from _Vier deutscher Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_ [_Three Times a Thousand Years_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50a [Text: Dagobert Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, sung in Hebrew op.50b (1950):
_Moderner Psalm Nr.1_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.50c [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1950 inc.):


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 123087
> 
> 
> Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


I must admit without any reservations that Bertrand is the BEST Liszt's performer (established) of the new pianists generation. Very aristocratic playing, very restrained, with reason and outcome, approach to my Master, respect to all score elements and details. These works are VERY serious to be approached like transcriptions or paraphrases as I have seen from many young Liszt's performers. The tempos, especially, are of paramount importance. Exactly like we are playing Chopins Ballades. Self taken liberties and improvisations are not suggested.* Chamayou can be the next Zimerman with Liszt. Very serious pianist.*


----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness ‎- Symphony No. 60 / Guitar Concerto / Khrimian Hairig*
David Leisner, Lars Ranch, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Bamberger Symphoniker, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## canouro

*Heitor Villa-Lobos - Symphonies Nos. 8, 9 and 11*
Isaac Karabtchevsky, São Paolo Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Ginastera*


----------



## millionrainbows

Insights • The String Quartets by Arnold Schoenberg • Asasello-Quartet

Fabulous performance and recording. Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Arensky: Piano Trios No.1 & 2

Borodin Trio.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert & Stravinsky; : Piano Duos

Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim (piano duo)


----------



## sbmonty

The last 3 sonatas this morning.


----------



## robin4

_"Miracles are not contrary to nature but only contrary to what we know about nature. " _

*St. Augustine*


----------



## D Smith

CPE Bach: 3 Flute Concertos. James Galway, Jörg Faerber; Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra. Well performed and recorded. Enjoyable music and a workout for the flautist.


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonies Vol. 1/ 3 Concert Arias.

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123095


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The French Connection
Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon & strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director

2009


----------



## Dimace

Right now and without long introductions: *Tschaikowsky Konzert Nr.1 and Van Cliburn!* America's No.1 (eternally) pianist (with Earl) and winner of Tschaikowskys Competition with this performance! Lovely LP! Lovely!


----------



## canouro

*Dmitri Kabalevsky: Complete Piano Concertos*
NDR Radiophilharmonie, Michael Korstick, Alun Francis


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Ward - Jubilation Overture (Zimmermann/Albany)
Schuman - Symphony #8 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, String Quartet No. 3 from this set. Every track is a revelation!


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Now, String Quartet No. 3 from this set. Every track is a revelation!
> 
> View attachment 123098


Very good, although difficult for my ears, works, from a new, very promising German label.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123100


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The French Connection 2
Concertos for flute, oboe, violin, bassoon & strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director

2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet Op.131


----------



## Enthusiast

The overture on these CDs always leaves me expecting little but once the singers start the whole thing takes flight and doesn't let you down again until the Don has been taken down to Hell. I think I prefer this to the famous Giulini recording because of its oomph. The recording captured a performance that had spent time in the opera house.


----------



## Merl

Symphonies 3 and 5. Excellent set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Still my favorite recordings.

*Beethoven*

String Quartet Op.131


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The overture on these CDs always leaves me expecting little but once the singers start the whole thing takes flight and doesn't let you down again until the Don has been taken down to Hell. I think I prefer this to the famous Giulini recording because of its oomph. The recording captured a performance that had spent time in the opera house.
> 
> View attachment 123101


*Welcome, welcome, welcome! *:tiphat:

I can not remember this opera right now, but I LOVE Josef. Very operatic conductor.


----------



## D Smith

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor. Renata Scotto, Gianni Raimondi, Giangiacomo Guelfi, Abbado/Milan. Live recording from 1967 (Opera Depot). Great cast and performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La boite à joujou
petite suite

*Ravel*

Pavane pour une infante défunte
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Alborado del gracioso


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy*
> 
> La boite à joujou
> petite suite
> 
> *Ravel*
> 
> Pavane pour une infante défunte
> Valses nobles et sentimentales
> Alborado del gracioso


Fine recording of Printemps in that set.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Fine recording of Printemps in that set.


It is a fine set,I have thought about purchasing also the box with Russian music but never did,I have already the Stravinsky recordings .

The first note I heard from Le Sacre was a fragment from a rehearsal ( Ansermet ),I was immediate in love with the piece.


----------



## Itullian

Op 59, 1 & 2


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> It is a fine set,I have thought about purchasing also the box with Russian music but never did,I have already the Stravinsky recordings .
> 
> The first note I heard from Le Sacre was a fragment from a rehearsal ( Ansermet ),I was immediate in love with the piece.


Jeux is also great in the French box. Stravinsky is a highlight of the Russian box, but so is Rimsky-Korsakov.

I find all three boxes essential, especially the "European Tradition box" because Ansermet's take on Brahms, Beethoven, etc, is often a refreshing breath of fresh air.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works*

Lélio ou le retour à la vie, Op.14b
_José Carreras, John Constable, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_

Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op.15
_The John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Curmudgeon

Good music for a rainy afternoon. Either these covers are weird, or my tea is too strong....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123104


*Franz Schubert*

Herbst
Schwanengesang Nos. 1-13
Die Taubenpost
Sehnsucht
Am Fenster
Bei Dir allein
Der Wander an den Mond
Das Zügenglöcklein
Im Freien

Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Andreas Staier, fortepiano

2008


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
GYMNOPÉDIES NOS. 1 & 3
*Erik Satie*
ADAGIO FOR STRINGS
*Samuel Barber*
PAVANE
*Gabriel Fauré*
IRISH TUNE FROM COUNTY DERRY
*Percy Grainger*
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just back from an hour of dealing with traffic and humanity. Satie for recovery.


----------



## D Smith

Faure: Piano Quintets. Schubert Ensemble. Beautiful works beautifully performed. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## StrE3ss

Piano Recital
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1_

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Two discs, one a regular in my CD players over the past few months, and one new acquisition:
*
J-P. Rameau*
Keyboard Suites in E minor, G minor and A minor
*Angela Hewitt* (piano)
[Hyperion, 2007]

This is all wonderful music, but the suite in A minor of 1729-30 hits particular heights. Hewitt's rendition of these suites on a modern concert grand piano is, I gather, unusual but she makes her case well.










*
Wolfgang Rihm*
String Quartet III, "Im Innersten" in six movements (1976)
String Quartet VIII, in one movement (1987-88)
String Quartet V, in one movement (1981-3)
*Arditti String Quartet* (Arditti, Alberman, vlns; Knox, vla; de Saram, Cello)
[Naive, rec 1991-4; this release 2000]


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"; Overture Leonore No. 3
Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 123112
> 
> 
> Piano Recital
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


Great recording.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert, Piano Sonatas 19 and 21 (D 958 and 960)*
Sviatoslav Richter

Both are played well. No. 19 is just incredible, though.


----------



## Dimace

Bruckner here, *Bruckner* there, let us complete the symphonies of the great Austrian with his first two *(Zero & Double Zero)*, which are not very well known but they are interesting, because they are the beginning in a road which drives to the stars. This recording is maybe the best with these symphonies. *Guennadi* tries hard to give a mature Brucknerian feeling to these premature works and my opinion is that the outcome is very good. This piece is a VERY good addition to any Bruckner's collection and it will not disappoint you.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D Major_

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
Carlos Paita conducting


----------



## Curmudgeon

A very pleasant and relaxing recording.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Simon Halsey leading the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in works by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## StrE3ss

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 1 in D Major_
> 
> The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Carlos Paita conducting


Will try this one

for now listening









Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1
Bruno Walter & The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Recorded by Columbia Records
1961, American Legion Hall, Hollywood


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123117


*Giacomo Puccini*

Il Trittico
--Il tabarro
--Suor Angelica
--Gianni Schicchi

issued 1999, reissued 2017


----------



## pmsummer

LES PLUS GRANDS CHEFS-D'OEUVRE
_The Greatest Masterworks_
*Marin Marais - Monsieur Sainte-Colombe*
Spectre de la Rose
-Alison Crum - bass viola da gamba
-Marie Knight - violin
-Elizabeth Liddle - bass viola da gamba
-Susanna Pell - bass viola da gamba
-David Miller - theorbo, guitar
-Timothy Roberts - harpsichord
_
Naxos_


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Jochum/Berlin. Some Brahms from one of my favourite sets. The sound is a bit harsh but you get used to it after 5 minutes, or at least I do. Recommended for the performance which is stellar.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in lesser known contemporary choral works:










*Jonathan Dove -	Seek Him That Maketh The Seven Stars
Francis Pott - The Souls Of The Righteous
Giles Swayne - Magnificat
Sir John Tavener - Mother And Child
Alexander L'Estrange	- Lute-Book Lullaby
Jeremy Filsell - O Be Joyful In The Lord
Richard Rodney Bennett - The Seasons Of His Mercies
Francis Pott - My Song Is Love Unknown*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Scènes historiques, Op. 25
_
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund conducting


----------



## pmsummer

"MY SELFE"
_16th-Century Pavans, Galliards, and Almains_
*Anthony Holborne*
The King's Noyse
-David Douglas - violin, director
-Robert Mealy - vilin, viola
-Scott Metcalfe - viola
-Margaret Tindemans - viola
-Emily Walhout - bass violin
with Paul O'Dette - lute, cittern
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to here. Keep moving.


----------



## 13hm13

Nice rhythm development by Monsieur Leclair...









Leclair: Violin Concertos, Vol.1 Concertos Op. 7, Nos. 2 & 5; Concertos Op. 10, Nos. 1 & 5 Collegium Musicum 90
Jean-Marie Leclair (Performer), Standage, Simon (Performer).


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Disc 4


----------



## StrE3ss

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky

Symphony in E-Flat Major & Manfred Symphony, Op. 58


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Grand Sonata_

*Prokofiev*
_Sonata No. 9_

Svaitoslav Richter, pianist


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin 19 Valses

Jean Philippe Collard, Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Late night Faure.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Gabriella di Vergy

Ludmilla Andrew (Gabriella), Christian du Plessis (Fayel), Maurice Arthur (Raoul de Coucy), John Tomlinson (Filippo II), Joan Davies (Almeide), John Winfield (Armando)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An absolutely gorgeous disc. The sound on this HDTT transfer is astonishingly good too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various organ and chamber works part one this morning/early afternoon.

_(6) 'Schübler' Chorales_ BWV645-650 (published c. 1748, but mostly derived from earlier cantatas):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (by c. 1723):
_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G BWV541 (between 1712 and 1717 - rev. 1733):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (between 1707 and 1717):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (????):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV546 (????):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (????):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (bet. 1727 and 1736):










Three sonatas and three partitas for solo violin BWV1001-1006 (probably by 1720):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. I keep trying other versions, but keep coming back to this set. I put on Marin Alsop's recording of this symphony but something was missing, so I had to put this one back on.  I will be excited to hear Alsop's recording in the future, though, once the spell wears off. I picked it for very cheap yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Keyboard Suites 2,3,5 & 8


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven, Budapest String Quartet
Excellent


----------



## millionrainbows

Alfred Schnittke, String Quartet No. 1, Kronos. As is usual, very good playing from Kronos.


----------



## millionrainbows

God, I'd forgotten what a revelation this disc was! This is the Glenn Gould "Jubilee" edition, issued with the original cover art. This is the one I imprinted on.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

I saw this recital long time ago on German television,what else can I say than that I was completely happy.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## Dimace

For *Barock- Rokoko* etc. lovers, this 3x LP box set from the old DDR time, should be a PERFECT buy. Traditional sound with very good quality and bargain price in one beautiful hard cover box. (it is coming with book / brochure)









*my LP collection is relatively small (now 1500 pieces) but it has literally everything. Every FFFFing king of music. As content more interesting than my CD collection, which 90% has classical music. Prepare yourself for crazy suggestions... :lol:


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Alfred Schnittke, String Quartet No. 1, Kronos. As is usual, very good playing from Kronos.
> 
> View attachment 123123


The FFFing incarnation of Liszt! It is obvious. If I must choose 3 composers to listen I will go Bruckner, Liszt and Schnittke. Period...

*Ok... Plus Ballett music from Piotr. We must also dance sometimes...


----------



## canouro

*Haydn ‎- The London Symphonies, Vol. 2*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

*Lovely playing,recommendable set and a bargain as well.*

String Quartet In D Major, D. 94

Andante In C Major, D. 3

String Quartet In A Minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> The FFFing incarnation of Liszt! It is obvious. If I must choose 3 composers to listen I will go Bruckner, Liszt and Schnittke. Period...
> 
> *Ok... Plus Ballett music from Piotr. We must also dance sometimes...


*Für Tänzer

Glattes Eis
Ein Paradeis
Für Den, der gut zu tanzen weiß.

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche*


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Für Tänzer
> 
> Glattes Eis
> Ein Paradeis
> Für Den, der gut zu tanzen weiß.
> 
> Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche*


Ich möchte nicht zum Krankenhaus... :lol::lol: (I don't want to go to the hospital…)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 3_

Janis
Boston Symphony
Munch conducting


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC OF THE NETHERLANDS
_1400 - 1800_
*Dufay, Josquin, Sweelinck, di Lasso, Brumel, Clemens non Papa, De Wert, 
Susato, De Koninck, Hacquart, Schenk, Brunnemueller*
Trio Sonnerie, Gesualdo Consort, Concerto Palatino, Ensemble 
Tragicomedia, Vocal Ensemble Currende, Ensemble dell'Anima Eterna
Jos van Immerseel
Sarah Cunningham
Monica Huggett
_
Emergo

3-CD Set_


----------



## Vasks

_Tunes on the ol' turntable_

*Rossini - Overture to "Othello" (Marriner/Philips)
Brahms - Symphony #4 (Haitink/Philips)*


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Ich möchte nicht zum Krankenhaus... :lol::lol: (I don't want to go to hospital…)


...........:lol:


----------



## robin4

_"I learned to read some. I read the Bible quite a bit. I can't understand all of it, but I reckon I understand a good deal of it."

"That Frank, he lives inside of his own heart. That's an awful big place to live in. You take good care of that boy."

Karl Childers_

(from the movie *Sling Blade*, 1996)

_Written and directed by Billy Bob Thornton 
_


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various organ and chamber works part two for this afternoon and later tonight.

_(6) Trio sonatas_ BWV525-530 (between c. 1727 and 1730):



_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (probably between 1708 and 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (probably between 1708 and 1717):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (probably between 1708 and 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (probably before 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV 582 (probably between 1708 and 1717):










Six suites for solo cello BWV1007-1012 (probably between 1717 and 1723):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123130


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 806-811

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Itullian

Brandenburg concertos, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg No. 6


----------



## starthrower

Nos 2-4


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Jonas & Baltazar

Júlia Pászthy (soprano), János Bándi (tenor), István Gáti (baritone)

Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferenc Music Academy, Corelli Chamber Orchestra, István Párkai.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> View attachment 123131
> 
> 
> Nos 2-4


Kari Lövaas! The voice for every Austrian composer. From Schubert to Berg the perfection has one name: Kari Lövaas! (it sounds like cheap TV commercial, but it is the truth.)


----------



## Guest

Roussel, Symphony No 4, Karajan, Philharmonia










This recording is from the late 1940's. The sound is not adequate to really hear what is going on in this complex score. The performance is well done, but nothing extraordinary enough to justify suffering through the poor audio.

Debussy, Preludes, Book I, Kocsis.










Splendid. Poetic, without missing the fun.


----------



## flamencosketches

sbmonty said:


> Weinberg No. 6


I listened to this the other day. Really good. I can definitely hear the Shostakovich influence.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninoff*
_Concerto No. 3_

Ashkenazy pianist

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Ormandy conducting


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony. Ormandy/Philadelphia. Excellent performance of this problematic work. (I'm ok with it as long as I don't expect to hear a symphony.) This is a worthwhile Tchaikovsky collection by Ormandy. All the performances are good to excellent, mostly the latter.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.15 (BWV 40, 60, 70, 90)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.13 (BWV 64, 25, 69a, 77, 50)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Trio 4,5,6 & 9


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


>


Is that from the pre-Philips era? (Vox/Vanguard)


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Is that from the pre-Philips era? (Vox/Vanguard)


*It is the edition that Brendel does not want to be reminded of.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD1


----------



## canouro

*Georg Friedrich Händel ‎- Acis And Galatea*
The Scholars Of London


----------



## Curmudgeon

Delivered a little while ago, and now playing. Nice!


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> Is that from the pre-Philips era? (Vox/Vanguard)


Yes, his first.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joachim Raff: Piano Trios No's.1-4
Trio Opus 8*

I have really enjoyed listening to these works over the last couple of days. I've always enjoyed what I have heard of Raff's music and these works haven't bucked that trend.


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Yes, his first.


 I was not joking that Brendel does not look with a friendly eye to these first Beethoven recordings.
That does not imply that they could be not satisfactory to you.


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> I was not joking that Brendel does not look with a friendly eye to these first Beethoven recordings.
> That does not imply that they could be not satisfactory to you.


That's cool.
I enjoy the cycle.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I was not joking that Brendel does not look with a friendly eye to these first Beethoven recordings.
> That does not imply that they could be not satisfactory to you.


Poor man, to disown his younger self. I have the recordings in another edition, I hope to find time to listen to them someday. No afront meant to poor Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Jacck

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Oktophonie *
it is pretty good. I wish I could hear it in the 8 speaker setup.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I was not joking that Brendel does not look with a friendly eye to these first Beethoven recordings.
> That does not imply that they could be not satisfactory to you.


I've heard that too. I wonder why he doesn't like them. Maybe Philips told him to publicly disown the cycle to stimulate sales of the new cycle. :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony No. 6 - Pathetique, etc
Tchaikovsky, Maazel , Cleveland Orcheatra / Vienna PO








Early digital recording ... with some midrange "hardness". Very "engineered" or "forward" sound. I like it as reminds me of better Decca's.


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3 in Dm Pappano London Andsnes (Piano)

My replacement amplifier arrived yesterday : ) I tuned it with DSCH Symphony no. 10 to the Jazz like settings my Mind gravitates too. One step up on the high end. Two steps more on the low end. I used both Rattle Berlin and Gergiev Marinsky for that purpose. Now listening to this...

Such a beautiful work and so many things to commend. The pensive beginning, the questioning urgency in the tail end of the first movement that rolls into a slower ending that you wonder has morphed into the second movement. And then you realize no and that the second movement is truly slow and will only be visited by the orchestra in the first few minutes. How does the piano tolerate the suspense ? And the finish is just remarkable. I love this work.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I've heard that too. I wonder why he doesn't like them. Maybe Philips told him to publicly disown the cycle to stimulate sales of the new cycle. :lol:


You mean that Brendel......,no no,that can't be true. :lol:


----------



## Curmudgeon

Wednesday at the opera.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## 13hm13

"The Birds" on this late-1980s DDD recording on Philips ...







Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


>


I have this - haven't heard it often but I think it will be a grower. Any suggestions on where to go next with Nono? Thanks in advance.


----------



## StrE3ss

Respighi, Busoni: Violin Sonatas
Gian Paolo Peloso


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> I have this - haven't heard it often but I think it will be a grower. Any suggestions on where to go next with Nono? Thanks in advance.


This 2 disc set on sale at JPC https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...r-SopranChorOrchester-Elektronik/hnum/4518516

Or this Gielen disc. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Variazioni...rchitetto&qid=1567036041&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr2


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 24-27. Daniel Barenboim. Still a great set after many years of listening.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> This 2 disc set on sale at JPC https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...r-SopranChorOrchester-Elektronik/hnum/4518516
> 
> Or this Gielen disc. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Variazioni...rchitetto&qid=1567036041&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr2


I just ordered something else by Nono off that great JPC sale:










Looking forward to spending some time with the music. I also got a CD of Morton Feldman's For Samuel Beckett and another with Messiaen's Eclairs sur l'au-dela. Whole order cost me like $15. Amazing.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 24-27. Daniel Barenboim. Still a great set after many years of listening.


That's the first full cycle I listened through, years ago. Still remember it fondly.


----------



## StrE3ss

Promenades, Cinq Stanzas Madrigaux Et Autres Sonates Pour Trio
Angele Dubeau, Alain Marion & Marc-Andre Hamelin


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and The City of London Sinfonia in some of his church music:










*Te Deum
Be thou my vision
I believe in springtime
Lord, make me an instrument of thy peace
O be joyful in the Lord
All creatures of our God and King
A choral fanfare
As the bridegroom to his chosen
Christ the Lord is risen again
Thy perfect love
The Lord is my light and my salvation
Go forth into the world in peace
Now thank we all our God*


----------



## WVdave

The Sound Of Horowitz
Scarlatti, Schubert, Schumann, Scriabin
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6411, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1963.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas

Christian Zacharias (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR LUTE
*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
Franklin Lei - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## 13hm13

CPO picked a boring cover for some pretty exciting music ...







Franco Alfano - Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Israel Yinon ‎- Symphonies 1 & 2
Senor Alfano stuck to Romanticism despite all the Modern viruses around him


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major Op. 17/Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76/Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/ André Previn

Recorded: 1987-09-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 September 1987, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40/Suite From Partita In E For Violin (after J S Bach)

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Mi Buenos Aires Querido

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Rodolfo Mederos (bandoneon), Hector Console (bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet - L'Arlesienne - Carmen Suites-Symphony in C etc

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various organ and chamber works part three this late morning and afternoon.

Six sonatas for violin and harpsichord BWV1014-1019 (probably between 1720 and 1723):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)

_Clavier-Übung III_: _Prelude and Fugue_ [_St. Anne_] in E-flat BWV552, _(21) Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-689 and _Four Duets_ BWV802-805 (between c. 1735 and 1739):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Overture In B-Flat Major, D. 470: Adagio Maestoso - Allegro 
String Quartet In B-Flat Major, D. 112 
String Quartet In E Major, D. 353


----------



## Itullian

Starting with more young Brendel.
I love the recorded piano sound on this cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt

David Fray (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## millionrainbows

MOZART: Piano Sonatas Vol. 3, Glenn Gould, the Glenn Gould "Jubilee" edition, issued with the original cover art. These are the LPs I imprinted on.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 in F# minor, Op. 10 (1907-08). My only complaint in an otherwise perfect recording is the soprano, who sounds a little screechy at the climax.


----------



## Bourdon

*_Paganini*

Violin Concerto No.1

*Wieniawski*
Violin Concero No.2
Violin Concero No.1

Philharmonia Orchestra Sir Eugene Goossens & Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Kapitänsmusik 1724

Magdalena Podkoscielna, Andreas Post, Matthias Vieweg & Ekkehard Abele

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein Ludger Rémy conducting.


----------



## Dimace

Todays violinist doesn't need any introductions. He is well known as the *Belgian Phenomenon *and that's enough for his superhuman violin abilities.* In this LP recording from 1974 is playing for us Nicolo Paganini and his Violin Concertos 1 and 4.* Ladies and Gentleman:* Arthur Grumiaux!* and his mind blowing violin.









(despite its age, the recording has good sound. It is also a bargain).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123157


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Dido & Aeneas" (Thomas/Chandos)
Anonymous - Selections from John Playford's "Apollo's Banquet" (O'Dette/Harmonia mundi)
Dowland - Selections from "Lachrymae" (Savall/Auvidis)
Blow - Begin the Song! (Cohen/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Concertos

Now playing NO 1 and 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## robin4

*Sling Blade (1996 film)*

_written and directed by Billy Bob Thornton, who also stars in the lead role_

_Frank:
You ever have any brothers or sisters growing up?

Karl Childers:
I had one there for a little while. But, uh, it didn't get old enough for me to play with it.

Frank:
Why not? It die?

Karl Childers:
Yes, Sir.

Frank:
Why?

Karl Childers:
It got born too early. My mother and father made it come out too early some how or other.

Frank:
So it died when it came out?

Karl Childers:
My daddy came out to the shed and got me. He said, "Here, take this and throw it away", and he handed me a towel with something or another in it. Well I started for that barrel and I opened up the towel 'cause there was a noise. Something a-moving around in there. The towel was all bloody-like all aorund it there. It was a lil' ol' baby not no bigger than a squirrel.

Frank:
A girl or a boy?

Karl Childers:
It was a little ol' boy.

Frank:
You threw it in the trash barrel?

Karl Childers:
Well that didn't seem right to me, so I went in the shed and got me a shoe box and emptied out all the washers and nuts and screws that were in it and I takened the little fellar and put him inside the box and buried him right there in a corner of the yard. That seemed more proper to me, I reckon.

Frank:
Was it still alive when you buried it?

Karl Childers:
I heared it a-cryin' through that box.

Frank:
That don't seem right. Seems like you would have kept him and taken care of him if he was your brother.

Karl Childers:
I wasn't but 6 or 8. I don't reckon I knew what to do. I didn't know how to care for no baby. My mother and father didn't want him and they learned me to do what they told me. These days I reckon it's better to give him back to the Good Lord anyhow.

_


----------



## Itullian

Ravel


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Polonaises, Vol. 2

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCERTOS FOR FIVE FLUTES
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
The Soloists of Concert Spirituel
_
Naxos_


----------



## Bourdon

*Paganini*

Violin Concerto No.1 ( 1955 )

Philharmonia Orchestra / Lovro von Matačić

*Tchaikovsky*

Philharmonia Orchestra / Alceo Galliera

Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Continuing with Debussy Preludes, Book I and II










I think the most interesting prelude in this set is Book I, No 10, La cathédrale engloutie (the submerged cathedral). Usually this prelude is performed in a hush. Kocsis bangs it out, and the harmonies are wonderful to hear when played resolutely.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Staatskapelle Dresden / Christian Thielemann


----------



## Itullian

agoukass said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden / Christian Thielemann


Nice to see someone else listening to Thielemann.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123164


*Niccolò Paganini*

24 Caprices for solo violin

Julia Fischer, violin

2010


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. 
Recorded live, August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arranger 
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various organ and chamber works of J.S. Bach - fourth and final part tonight, continuing tomorrow morning.

Sonata in G-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):
Sonata in G for violin and basso continuo BWV1021 (possibly between 1730 and 1734):
Sonata in F for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 *** (????):
Sonata in E-minor for violin and basso continuo BWV1023 (possibly between 1714 and 1717):








***

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)
(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)

Three sonatas for flute and basso continuo BWV1033-1035 (possibly c. 1731/possibly between 1717 and 1725/1740s):
Three sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1027-1029 (possibly late 1730s or early 1740s):



_(17) Leipzig Chorales_ BWV651-667 (between c. 1740 and 1750):


----------



## Bourdon

*Paganini*

Niccolò Paganini

24 Caprices for solo violin


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


>


Where did he get that funny jacket? Maybe got it second hand at the Karajan estate sale?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123165


*Nicolò Paganini*
- Violin Concerto No. 1

*Louis Spohr*
- Violin Concerto No. 8

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eiji Oue, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

2006


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No.'s 1 & 2_

The Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Hans Swarowsky conducting

Everest 7 lp Box


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn*

Violin Concerto

Philharmonia Orchestra Sir Adrian Boult

*Bruch*

Scottisch Fantasy

*Glazunov*

Violin Concerto

Philharmonia Orchestra / Lovro von Matačić


----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
L'Arpeggiata
*Christina Pluhar* - harp, director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## D Smith

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies 3 & 4. Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic. Wishing Maestro Haitink a very happy and well deserved retirement. This is one of my favourite recordings of his. Recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Hogwood and the AAM.


----------



## Itullian

I get chills every time I listen to this set.


----------



## Faramundo

Adagietto meets current mood.

(disc 2)


----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
_Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages_
*Gregorianische Choräle, Gesänge von Hildegard von Bingen und frühe mehrstimmige Vokalmusik in einem neuen instrumentalen Gewand*
Ensemble Nu:n
Gert Anklam - saxophone
Rebecca Bain - vocal
Katherine Hill - vocal
Falk Zenker - guitar / live electronics​_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## StrE3ss

Busoni: Orchestral Works
Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## flamencosketches

agoukass said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden / Christian Thielemann


I don't know anything about this Thielemann (seen his name in this thread a few times, that's it) but the prospect of Brahms with the Staatskapelle Dresden sounds revelatory. I need to check this out.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I don't know anything about this Thielemann (seen his name in this thread a few times, that's it) but the prospect of Brahms with the Staatskapelle Dresden sounds revelatory. I need to check this out.


Thielemann was a pupil of Karajan. He conducted at Bayreuth for a number of years.
He's one of, if not my favorite of the modern conductors.
A very romantic approach to his conducting with rich, musical textures.
I have everything by him.


----------



## Itullian

I'm so happy. I finally got hold of my very favorite recording of the Mozart violin concertos.
Had this set as a teen and absolutely love it.


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> I'm so happy. I finally got hold of my very favorite recording of the Mozart violin concertos.
> Had this set as a teen and absolutely love it.


Yes they are very fine.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Listening to No. 22.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## StrE3ss

Alkan: 12 Etudes Dans Les Tons Mineurs, Op. 39: Concerto
Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## starthrower

10 string guitar


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123174


*Gustav Holst*

The Planets

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1987


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
Seldom Sene Recorder Quintet
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson voices in choral music by Ola Gjeilo and others:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Going thru a few recordings of the Double Conc. ... and this one is currently playing. If you know of another, better perf./recording, "CURRENTLY LISTEN" to it  and post your album.


----------



## Rogerx

^^

Not on the program today but the ; Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), David Oistrakh (violin)Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell for starters /Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon , young fresh approach/ Vadim Repin (violin), with Truls Mørk (cello) covers it also.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Handel at Midnight.


----------



## Rogerx

George Gershwin ; Rhapsody in Blue/ Béla Bartók; Piano Concerto N°3, BB127/ Ravel; Piano Concerto In G / Sergei Prokofiev; Piano Concerto No. 3 .

Julius Katchen
István Kertész
The London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Recording location: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin, February 1988
Bruckner* - RSO Berlin*, Riccardo Chailly ‎- Symphony No. 0
Label: Decca ‎- 421 593-2


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12

Alexandre Kantorow, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Dimace

Ok! I have my issues with* Britten,* but when *Andre* takes his baguette I forget them and I enjoy the music the way meant to be: Wild, sorrowful, dramatic, full with agony and drama, mystic, something like the Ocean the composer was dreaming. Ah! And a lighthouse to give some light to the darkness. This is England, my friends and this one is a VERY special LP for the cold, winter nights.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de tres picos & El Amor Brujo

Colette Boky (soprano), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal-Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Viktoria Mullova (violin)


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Suite Bergamasque

Walter Gieseking - Piano

Recorded 1931

A wonderful performance, particularly in the last movement. There's nobody who plays Debussy like this anymore.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the LSO (Chandos, YT)

Brahms Handel Variations (orch by Rubbra)

Brahms-one of my favourite composers, orchestrated by Rubbra whose symphonies remain for me one of the high points of British 20th century music, and yet I had never heard this genial piece before-on first listen it seems to resemble Brahms' own Haydn Variations.


----------



## Biwa

MOZART: PIANO CONCERTOS NOS.15, 21 & 23
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields 
Alfred Brendel 
Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part one this morning.

_Dance Suite_ for orchestra (1933):










_Overture_ and _Pepo's Song_ from the music for the film _Pepo_ (1934):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor (1934):



Piano Concerto in D-flat (1936):



March from the music for the film _Zangezur_ (1937-38):


----------



## Itullian

103 & 104


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Michael Rabin*

Bach 
Sonata No.3 In C Bwv1005 For Solo Violin

Eugène Ysaÿe
Sonata In C Minor Op. 27 No.4 For Solo Violin
Sonata In D Minor Op. 27 No.3 For Solo Violin - Ballade

Henryk Wieniawsk
Etudes-Caprices Op. 18 Nr. 4 (arr, Kreisler)

Claude Debussy 
La Plus Que Lente (Valse Ges-Dur)

Maurice Ravel
Piece En Forme D'Habanera
Tzigane

Jules Massenet 
Thais - Méditation

Fritz Kreisler
Caprice Viennois Op. 2

Camille Saint-Saëns
Introduktion & Rondo Capriccioso Op. 28
Alceo GallieraOrchestra - Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Janacek; String Quartets, Guarneri. An unusually warm and romantic performance from Guarneri.


----------



## Itullian

Some symphonies from this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Le Duc - Complete Symphonic Works; Orchestral Trios, Op. 2, Nos. 1-3/ Symphonies Nos. 1-3
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider.


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
*Henry Purcell*
London Baroque
Ingrid Seifert, Ursula Weiss, and Richard Gwilt - violins
Charles Medlam - viola da gamba, violoncelle
Nicholas Logie - alto viola
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - clavecin
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## millionrainbows

I always come back to this CD. It is a very interesting program of diverse pieces, and it all works very well. Helene Grimaud is the star here, and I very much like Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123213


*Leoš Janáček*

Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen - Orchestral Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker
Charles Mackerras, conductor

recorded 1981 and 1986, remastered compilation 2013


----------



## robin4

*The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957 film)*

*Music by‎: ‎Malcolm Arnold*

_Col. Nicholson:

I tell you, gentlemen, we have a problem on our hands. Thanks to the Japanese, we now command a rabble. There's no order, no discipline. Our task is to rebuild the battalion. It isn't going to be easy, but fortunately, we have the means at hand, the bridge.

We can teach these barbarians a lesson in Western methods and efficiency that will put them to shame. We'll show them what the British soldier is capable of doing. It's going to be a proper bridge.

Now here again, I know the men. It's essential that they should take a pride in their job._


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes

Fazil Say (piano).


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Wilhelm Backhaus and the VPO playing Beethoven PC4






I have been listening to a lot of Backhaus lately, and am really coming to appreciate his elegant, precise pianism and his willingness to let the music speak for itself.


----------



## pmsummer

1492
_Music from The Age of Discovery_
*Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers*
The Waverly Consort
Michael Jaffee - artistic director
_
EMI Classics_


----------



## Vasks

_Enjoying Eduard...via Jarvi and BIS_

*Tubin - Toccata
Tubin - Music for Strings
Tubin - Symphony #5*


----------



## D Smith

Bartok and Brahms to start the day. Both excellent albums.

Bartok: Piano Sonata, 8 Improvisations, Suite. Murray Perahia










Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn, Sonata for 2 pianos, others. Martha Argerich Alexandre Rabinovitch


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 3


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came....

Ignaz Pleyel was a contemporary of Mozart and when you listen to his music you can hear similarities. I had bought a CD of his symphonies and liked it so I bought this CD of Piano Trios. I was not disappointed as I've already listened to it a number of times. Recorded: late -1980's.


----------



## Merl

I've always found this a frustrating listen. Alsop's Mahler 1st is a really good account but it could have been even better. Relistening to it today I get the same feeling. If Alsop had imbued the first 3 movements with the passion of the final movement there's no doubt that this would be up at the top of the pile alongside Honeck's stellar Mahler 1st. The last few minutes of that final movement is worth the cost of this CD alone, though. As it is it remains an also-ran among Mahler 1sts (along with Ozawa and Abbado live). Still a really good one though.

Edit: weirdly I've just read a review that I've never seen before of the same recording and it echoes my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> In yesterday's mail - James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson voices in choral music by Ola Gjeilo and others:


It was WAY past my bed time last night when I started listening to this new disc. I only made it through the first 5 tracks, so I just finished listening to the remainder of the disc now. This choir from Princeton, New Jersey is excellent. In the liner notes James Jordan states that it was his students who pressured him into performing works of Ola Gjeilo.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Curmudgeon

Vivaldi for a Friday Afternoon.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> I've always found this a frustrating listen. Alsop's Mahler 1st is a really good account but it could have been even better. Relistening to it today I get the same feeling. If Alsop had imbued the first 3 movements with the passion of the final movement there's no doubt that this would be up at the top of the pile alongside Honeck's stellar Mahler 1st. The last few minutes of that final movement is worth the cost of this CD alone, though. As it is it remains an also-ran among Mahler 1sts (along with Ozawa and Abbado live). Still a really good one though.
> 
> View attachment 123241


This is not bad symphony (generally speaking) but it lacks depth and completion. It has really good moments but also, unfortunately these are the majority, many indifferent, which don't allow the symphony to shine on. If you compare the mediocrity (for Mahler's standards) of this symphony to the glory of the second, you understand that this work is more than an experiment ( like Bruckner's 0 &00) and less an accomplished idea. Nevertheless, it is a worthy work and quite pleasant for the listeners.


----------



## Guest

Continuing with the Kocsis/Debussy. Pour le Piano and Valse Romantique.

The first, an abbreviated suite, is on a Debussy's primary works and Kocsis makes a convincing performance. The Valse Romantique is an early work, before Debussy fully formed his mature style. I'd say an obvious influence is Faure.

I'm getting Debussy saturation, will probably have to urgently listen to some Bach soon...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123245


*Johannes Brahms*

Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21

Budapest Symphony Orchestra
István Bogár, conductor

1988


----------



## Rambler

*Piano Music by Malcolm Arnold & Constant Lambert* Mark Bebbington on Somm








Here's some unfamiliar (well it is to me) British piano music. The most substantial compositions here are two piano sonatas - one by Arnold and one by Lambert.

Interesting music and pretty well played too.


----------



## Itullian

Schumann symphonies
Eliahu Inbal
Outstanding


----------



## Faramundo

Atmospheric and relaxing, at least right now.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 1 & 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Steve Reich*

*Drumming*
Part1
Part2
Part3


----------



## jim prideaux

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphonies 4 & 5 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
Very enjoyable performances if slightly smoothed over - I feel as if Karajan isn't fully immersed in the land of ice and snow, perhaps observing through a window with a log burner warming his back .









Sibelius, Symphonies 3 & 5 - LSO, Robert Kajanus (1930).


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: Cello Concerto; Cello Sonata; Adagio for Strings* Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Andrew Litton with Christian Poltera (cello) and Kathryn Stott (piano) on BIS








Although we may not need another recording of Barber's Adagio the Cello Concerto and Cello Sonata are new works to me.

All told a very enjoyable disc.


----------



## Faramundo

if ever there was sweetness in a music, the sweetness born from the play of light, shades and soft touches.


----------



## pmsummer

SEEING IS BELIEVING
*Nico Muhly*
Aurora Orchestra
Thomas Gould - electric violin
Nicholas Collon - conductor
_
Decca_


----------



## Itullian

2 & 3


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of William Alwyn* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos








Volume three in deed! Film Music from the English composer William Alwyn.

Rather a shame we don't get film music like this any more!


----------



## Merl

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 123245
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21
> 
> Budapest Symphony Orchestra
> István Bogár, conductor
> 
> 1988


Desert island disc for me. Outstanding performances.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord​_
Channel Classics_


----------



## Malx

Prometheus - Abbado.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Stress relief.


----------



## 13hm13

Dimace said:


> This is England, my friends and this one is a VERY special LP for the cold, winter nights.
> 
> View attachment 123180


I didn't realize I owned this recording on CD until just today ... it's on EMI's "encore" series along with Dimitri No. 4 ... so, let's CURRENT LISTEN ... even though I'm well away from England and winter


----------



## canouro

*Georg Friedrich Händel ‎- Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno*
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










*Roncesvalles
Burgos
Leon
Santiago*


----------



## Joe B

In the mail earlier this week - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works of various composers:


----------



## pmsummer

CRIES AND FANCIES
_Fantasias, In Nomines, and 'The Cries of London'_
*Orlando Gibbons*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
RED BYRD - vocal ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## 13hm13

Being a Barber completionist, this one somehow flew under the radar until just a few days ago ...

Britten & Barber 
Piano Concertos, Nocturnes 
Elizabeth Joy Roe 
London Symphony Orchestra & Emil Tabakov
Year of publication : 2015 
Publisher (label) : Decca









Comparing JUST Barber, the 2015 Decca is a worthy performance and recording, but the 19-year-old release from Naxos/Alsop/RSNO is superior. For Britten, the Hyperion release from 2007 is my first pick.


----------



## starthrower

Piano & Organ concertos; Sinfonietta; Bucolique, for orchestra; Suite française for winds, percussion & harpsichord


----------



## StrE3ss

Michelangeli: Piano Works (Live)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

Disc 1,2,3,4,5


----------



## WVdave

Brahms ‎- Piano Concerto No.1 In D Minor
Serkin/ Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6304, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1962.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 34-35-36
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: El Salón Mexicó, Dance Symphony, Rodeo & Fanfare for the Common Man

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Dimace

Alright! *Let us have today a MEGA BARGAIN as a gift for the WE!* *Eleven CDs with the GREAT CELI* (one COMPLETE Brahms symphonies circle included) in one very nice DS. Except Brahms, we have Mozart, Haydn, R. Strauss (Die Letzte Lieder) Tschaikowsky etc. Very nice production (sound from good to very good) for the Rumanian's friends and fans.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition. Now... where to start?


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov", Vladimir Jurowski.


----------



## Merl

Just got up. Sneaking in a listen to Muti's Schubert. I'm not often a Muti fan but I've always liked this set. It's nowhere near the top of the Schubert tree but Muti has a lot better feel for Schubert than Brahms.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt ‎- Summa*
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius 5th and 7th Symphonies......oh and then the Fleet Foxes but that does not belong here.


----------



## Merl

I've loved this piece since the Supraphon rep introduced me to it in the mid 80s {now he was a character! }. Beautiful account from Vajnar. Pesek's account is great too but there's something so rustic about this recording (it was also my imprint). The Lovers is a gorgeous piece of music.


----------



## Itullian

Man, I love this guys conducting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from the 13th Century Spain*


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Just got up. Sneaking in a listen to Muti's Schubert. I'm not often a Muti fan but I've always liked this set. It's nowhere near the top of the Schubert tree but Muti has a lot better feel for Schubert than Brahms.
> 
> View attachment 123271


I liked this set too, except they split up the 9th on 2 discs.
Unforgivable.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas and Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22- Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

First new arrival .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

In the mail earlier this week - Neil Ferris leading the Convivium Singers with Christopher Cromar (piano) in choral works by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## millionrainbows

MOZART: Piano Sonatas Vol. 2, Glenn Gould, the Glenn Gould "Jubilee" edition, issued with the original cover art. These are the LPs I imprinted on. For Mozart to be interesting to the modern listener, it MUST be payed fast, and with facility. There are exceptions, like the Fantasias.


----------



## Bourdon

*Trouvères*


----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> Poor man, to disown his younger self. I have the recordings in another edition, I hope to find time to listen to them someday. No afront meant to poor Alfred Brendel.


As to Brendel I prefer the coolness of the Vox set to his later cycles. Maybe I am imprinted, since my first encounter with many of these sonatas was at Brendel recitals at the time of the Vox recordings (mid 1960es).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part two this afternoon.

Violin Concerto in D-minor (1940):



Three suites from the music for the ballet _Gayane_ (orig. 1941-42 - arr. 1943):



Symphony no.2 [_The Bell_] in E-minor (1943 - rev. by 1944):



Suite from the incidental music for the Mikhail Lermontov drama _Masquerade_ (orig. 1941 - arr. 1944):


----------



## canouro

*Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus / Missa Brevis*
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Hungarian Radio Choir and Children's Choir, Arpád Jóo


----------



## StrE3ss

Franz Liszt: Grand Romantic Virtuoso
Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## Rogerx

Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Works for Cello and Piano

Johannes Moser (cello), Alasdair Beatson (piano)

Mendelssohn, Fanny: Capriccio in A flat
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Fantasia in G minor
Mendelssohn: Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
Mendelssohn: Albumblatt in E minor, Op. 117
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Mendelssohn: Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17


----------



## kirillg

Hi,

I wanted to know how the quality of the recording

Best regards


----------



## kirillg

Rmathuln said:


> *Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (Orch.)
> Symphony No. 3 op. 44*
> Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Nikolai Golovanov, cond.
> 1944/49 (Sym. Dances), 1948 (Sym. #3)
> 
> *CD #24 From:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hi,

I wanted to know how the quality of the recording

Best regards


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson.

Another new one .


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123281


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817
18 Little Preludes, BWV 924-928, 930, 933-943, 999
Sonata in D minor, BWV 964
Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 894

Angela Hewitt, piano

1995


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Jadwiga, Queen of Poland" (Wislocki/Olympia)
Chopin - Piano Sonata #2 (Pollini/DG)
Marek - Meditations (Brain/Koch)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Trouvères*


*serévuorT.........*


----------



## sbmonty

Very beautiful playing


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas - Perotin - Pärt - Garbarek - Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek - saxophones
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Michelangelo Piano Quartet performing Robert Schumann's "Piano Quintet" and "Piano Quartet":


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Copland: Dance Symphony. Slatkin/St. Louis. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable though I listen to Grohg more (another Slatkin recording). I also listened to the Organ Symphony and Short Symphony on this disc.


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn - Mozart
Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## robin4

*Modest Mussorgsky (1839 - 1881) *

_In 1868/1869 he composed the opera Boris Godunov, about the life of the Russian tsar, but it was rejected by the Mariinsky Opera. Mussorgsky thus edited the work, making a final version in 1874. The early version is considered darker and more concise than the later version, but also more crude.

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov re-orchestrated the opera in 1896 and revised it in 1908. The opera has also been revised by other composers, notably Shostakovich, who made two versions, one for film and one for stage.

_


----------



## Biwa

Strauss Waltzes

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## starthrower

Visions fugitives; Tales of an Old Grandmother; Romeo and Juliet: Ten Pieces for Piano


----------



## Dimace

Biwa said:


> View attachment 123286
> 
> 
> Strauss Waltzes
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Fritz Reiner





starthrower said:


> Visions fugitives; Tales of an Old Grandmother; Romeo and Juliet: Ten Pieces for Piano


Two beautiful babies for the summer heat! :tiphat: Excellent!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Alessandro Rolla (1757-1831): Sonfonia in D Major, BL 533

Massilmiliano Caldi conducting the Orchestra da Camera Milano Classico


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

MANIGEM HERZEN
_Medieval Songs and Chants in a New Guise_
*Von Veldeke - Codex Engelberg - Hildegard von Bingen - De Dijon - Las Huelgas Codex - Hymnus - De Ferrières - De Berbezih - Handschrift*
Ensemble nu:n
_
Raumklang_


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Boulez*


The Flute Sonata, Memoriale and Derive I from that release are some of my favorite Boulez.


----------



## Guest

Pour le piano, Fantasied for piano and Orchestra, Ciccolini










Refreshing performances. Ciccolini does not impose a strong personal vision on these performance, just plays them with great sensitivity and skill. Helped lift my Debussy fatigue.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Flute Sonata, Memoriale and Derive I from that release are some of my favorite Boulez.


I'm listening to it right now.:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Pour le piano, Fantasied for piano and Orchestra, Ciccolini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refreshing performances. Ciccolini does not impose a strong personal vision on these performance, just plays them with great sensitivity and skill. *Helped lift my Debussy fatigue.*


Hopefully not caused by Zoltán Kocsis.


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Images, Bergamasque, others. Seong-Jin Cho. This is one of those discs where you immediately appreciate the technical mastery of the pianist. That's because very little of the artistry of the works themselves is there. I'm sure Seong-Jin Cho will have a great career but hopefully his interpretative skills will start to match his technique soon.










Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto, 3 Romances, others. Isata Kanneh-Mason; Holly Mathieson/Royal Liverpool; Elena Urioste. This is the opposite of the Debussy disc, full of warmth and insight. I particularly liked the Violin Romances. I'll look forward to hearing more from this artist.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Hopefully not caused by Zoltán Kocsis.


Kocsis is good in small doses.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*

Métaboles
The shadow of time
Symphony No.2 "le Double"

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson


----------



## bharbeke

*Rossini: Semiramide*
Ion Marin, London Symphony Orchestra

This was my first try with this opera. It's opera music that feels good to listen to. I'd put it in the middle tier of Rossini operas I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.14 in A Major, KV.114

Alessandro Arigoni leading the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## Malx

Saturday Symphony - Copland Dance Symphony.


----------



## Rambler

*Grazyna Bacewicz String Quartets Nos. 5-7* Silesian Quartet on Chandos








The second disc from this two disc set featuring the latter string quartets. Only my second listen to this. I must say these quartets are pretty impressive from a composer I hitherto hadn't heard of!


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.
Much better than his Beethoven set imo.


----------



## Rambler

*Bernstein: Candide* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Bernstein.








Great fun!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Streamed via Primephonic.









A first listen to a work that I will listen to again soon:

Saariaho, Quatre Instants for Soprano with Piano - new and intriguing, a good combination.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2. Abbado/Berlin. Excellent performances from a favourite current set. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

LaCappella performing choral works of various composers:


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in C Major, Ben 334

Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123294


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lute
_
Brilliant Classics_ via _BIS_
4 CD set


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Symphony No. 1 
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra
CBS Masterworks ‎- MK 42020, CD, Album, US, 1985.


----------



## StrE3ss

Haendel, Khatchaturian, Orchestre National de la RTF, Concert du 19/06/1954, Charles Munch (dir), Annie Jodry (violon)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123297


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Sleeping Beauty

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Antal Dorati, conductor

originally issued 1981, reissued 1995


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet & Serenade

Joakim Kallhed, Thomas Annmo, Mikael Bjork

Arion Wind Quintet, Schein String Quartet


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Disc 1 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 2":


This is the only DS someone needs for Rubbra and it's more than excellent. Very high standards production together with Rubbras quality symphonies make a great Duett. This is not a suggestion, but a must.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today.....


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5. Truly, music does calm the savage curmudgeon.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (sopran), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker- Horst Steino


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite

and music by Stravinsky and Prokofiev

Alexander Ullman (piano).


----------



## Dimace

This is one of the best *Dvorak's Cello Concertos*, my friends. *Karajan and Rostropovich* are giving us a musical full house of the highest level. The award this recording won says the truth. (LP, DG, 180 Gramms, 1974? )


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)

Diogenes Quartett.


----------



## Itullian

I love Fey's Haydn


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Beethoven's "Mass in C":









(I remember this received a 10/10 by CD review upon its release)

edit: played all the way through....too good to stop!


----------



## Joe B

haydnguy said:


>


I really enjoy the title track written by Dan Visconti; in fact written for Gabriela.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis.


----------



## Itullian

Number 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Joe B

Michael Tilson Thomas leading the London Symphony Orchestra and Ambrosian Singers in music of Ludwig Beethoven:


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Mozart: Chamber Works

Heinz Holliger (oboe), András Schiff (piano), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Thomas Demenga (cellist)


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Der Pole und sein Kind" (Guhl/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Two Legends (Zilberstein/Eloquence)
Brahms - Marienlieder (Helbich/MDG)
Waldteufel -Pomone Waltz (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: Symphony No. 35, K. 320 "Haffner" & Serenade No. 9, K. 385 "Posthorn"
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven ; Piano concerto No 5

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


>


Does she play well the instrument...? 

Delos again! Certainly a fine production. I don't know the lady.


----------



## Itullian

2 & 6


----------



## robin4

_"Russia is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma." 
_
*Winston Churchill*

_"The secret of politics? Make a good treaty with Russia."_

*Otto von Bismarck*

_"We had a very successful trip to Russia. We made it back." _

*Bob Hope*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Tristan

*Brahms* - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45









A work that's been on my "to listen" list for a long time.


----------



## cougarjuno

Listening to lots of Haydn vocal music recently. This is a 1980 recording of The Seasons with Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: The 6 Organ Concertos
Ton Koopman, The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## MozartsGhost

*JS Bach*
_Partita No. 4 in D major
Three-Part Inventions (Sinfonias)_

Jeffrey Kahane, Piano


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesens's "Magnificat":


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> 2 & 6


I have this set sitting patiently in my wish list - what are your thoughts on Harnoncourt's Schubert.
I currently have Abbado with the COE, for contrast Bohm with the Berlin PO and almost forgot my favourite set - Minkowski.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> I have this set sitting patiently in my wish list - what are your thoughts on Harnoncourt's Schubert.
> I currently have Abbado with the COE, for contrast Bohm with the Berlin PO and almost forgot my favourite set - Minkowski.


I like it. Clear, clean sound. A little aggressive, always interesting. Schubert.
Very enjoyable.
It's the Schubert set I listen to the most.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part three tonight.

_Russian Fantasy_ for orchestra - material reworked from an early ballet called _Happiness_ (orig. c. 1939 - rev. by 1944):










Suite from the music for the film _Chelovek No.217_ [_Girl no.217_ - also known as _Prisoner no.217_] (1945):










_Three Concert Arias_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Hovhannes Tumanyan/Nshan Beshiktashlian] (1946):



Cello Concerto in E-minor (1946):










Symphony no.3 [_Symphony-Poem_] in C (1947):


----------



## Itullian

Very good installment of Jarvi's new Brahms cycle.
Smaller forces, but not smaller sound.
This one is 3 & 4.


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: War Requiem, Sinfonia Da Requiem & Ballad of Heroes* Richard Hickox on Chandos








Excellent recordings of these works.


----------



## 13hm13

A "limited" Decca (Japan-only??) 6-CD set from 2010 ....









Format: CD (6 CD) Label: Decca (UCCD-9775/80) 
Released: 2010 Sound: DDD
Artist(s)
Ozawa Seiji (Direction), Wiener Philharmoniker (Ensemble)

Works list:
DVORAK Antonin :
- Symphony n°8 in G major op.88 B.163
- Symphony n°9 in E minor op.95 B.178 "From the New World"
- The noon witch, symphonic poem for orchestra op.108 B.196
- In nature's realm (V prírode), concert overture for orchestra op.91 B.168
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV Nicolaï :
- Shéhérazade op.35
- La grande Pâque russe, ouverture op.36
- Ouverture "la grande Pâque russe" op.36
STRAUSS Johann I :
- Beliebte Annen-Polka (Popular Anna polka), for orchestra op.137
- Radetzky-Marsch (Radetzky march), for orchestra op.228
STRAUSS Johann II :
- Perpetuum Mobile (Perpetual motion), Musikalischer Scherz (Musical joke), for orchestra op.257
- An der schönen, blauen Donau (The beautiful blue Danube), waltz for orchestra with chorus ad lib. op.314
- KünstlerLeben (Artists' life), waltz for orchestra op.316
- Carnevals-Botschafter (Carnival ambassador), waltz for orchestra op.270
- Elisen-Polka (Elise polka), polka française for orchestra op.151
- Zivio (To your health), march for orchestra op.456 : orchestration by Fischer
STRAUSS Josef :
- Die Libelle, polka-mazurka for orchestra op.204
- Plappermaulchen-Polka, polka schnell for orchestra op.245
- Vorwarts-Polka, polka schnell for orchestra op.127
- Aquarellen-Walzer, for orchestra op.258
- Arm in Arm, polka-mazurka for orchestra op.215
- Im Fluge, polka schnell for orchestra op.230
STRAUSS Richard :
- Eine Alpensinfonie, for large orchestra op.64
- Feierlicher Einzug, for brass and kettle drums AV103 TrV.224 'Investiturmarsch"


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano sonatas Op 31 Nos 1, 2, & 3 - Richard Goode.


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Taverner & Tudor Music II_
*John Taverner -Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - Robert Fayrfax - Robert White*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Malx

A disc that is an old friend and a good one too:


----------



## Curmudgeon

Perfect for a stormy afternoon.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*
_Octet Opus 20
String Quintet Opus 87_

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

Brahms'-3rd Symphony and Haydn Variations.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn symphonies
*

Beecham's Haydn is always fun to hear. At least from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Brass Chamber Music* Fine Arts Brass on Nimbus Records








A fairly recent purchase. He's certainly not a top tier composer - or even a top tier British composer. But he certainly knew how to write effectively for brass instruments. Short on profundity but of considerable interest, and of much good humour.]

Excellent performances and well recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Leroy Kyrie - Dum transisset Sabbatum_
*John Taverner *(c1490-1545)
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_"Two Duos for Violin and Viola"
Duo in G for Violin and Viola, K. 423
Duo in B-flat for Violin and Viola, K. 424
_
Toshiya Eto, violin
Michael Tree, viola


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Anonymous and Various Not*
Arianna Savall - soprano, harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepard leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## Dimace

I don't know so much music to write something like a critic for* Alicia.* She is so FFFing perfect with everything she plays. For this reason let us enjoy her magnificent* Granados ( Los majos enamorados I & II und El Pelele)* without further words.


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 37 - Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98
Carl Schuricht, Orchestre National de la RTF, Claudio Arrau


----------



## Curmudgeon

Enjoying the Indicental Music from Egmont.


----------



## Joe B

Some music by Arvo Pärt:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Symphony No. 9 in C
Overture in C D591_

San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt conducting


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Does she play well the instrument...?
> 
> Delos again! Certainly a fine production. I don't know the lady.


Meh. I wouldn't buy it again but I listen to it every once in awhile.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11, 12 & 14

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123344
> 
> 
> Enjoying the Indicental Music from Egmont.


They asking ridiculous prices for this item


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.5

London Philharmonic Orchestra/ Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Yes, they are. I cannot understand why, either.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Bernstein's Kadish. A powerful work.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Böhm - Mein Freund ist mein

Cantatas

Irmela Bruenger, Inga Schneider, Beat Duddeck, Joern Lindemann, Markus Flaig

Capella Sancti Georgi, Musica Alta Ripa, Ralf Popken.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

String Quartets 7 & 8


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Bizet: Carmen
> 
> Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.


One of my favorite operas and a very fine recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part four this morning and early afternoon. Although not as prolific as Shostakovich in this regard I was still surprised to find out how many films Khachaturian provided music for. Like Shostakovich he didn't particularly need to bust a creative gut for the Stalin-era movies but it's worth listening to once in a while if only to put his more illustrious works into context.

Suite from the music for the film _Stalingradskaya bitva_ [_The Battle of Stalingrad_] (1949-50):



Suite from the music for the film _Sekretnaya missiya_ [_Secret Mission_] (1950):
Suite from the music for the film _Admiral Ushakov_] (1953):
Suite from the music for the film _Vechnyi Ogon'_ [_The Undying Flame_] (1956):










Suites nos.1-3 from the music for the ballet _Spartacus_ (orig. 1951-54 - arr. 1955):










_Ode in Memory of Vladimir Ilich Lenin_ for orchestra (1948):
_Festive Poem_ for orchestra (1950):
_Greeting Overture_ in D-flat for orchestra (1958):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Lermontov_ by Boris Lavrenyov (1959):


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Eric Whitacre:


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Alexander L'Estrange:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123358


*Claude Debussy*

Sonata for Cello & Piano in D minor
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for Violin & Piano in G minor
Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello in G major

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Gérard Caussé , viola
Edgar Morequ, cello
Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Bertrand Chamayou, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Szell, Hans Knappertsbusch.


----------



## Vasks

*Markevitch - Cinema-Ouverture (Lyndon-Gee/Marco Polo)
Shostakovich - Symphony #10 (Mravinsky/Erato)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Adieu Madame*


----------



## robin4

*2 Corinthians 4 (NIV)*

_8 We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed;

perplexed, but not in despair;

9 persecuted, but not abandoned;

struck down, but not destroyed.

6:10 sorrowful, yet always rejoicing;

poor, yet making many rich;

having nothing, and yet possessing everything.

_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123360


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, conductor

1995


----------



## Itullian

My favorite Brahms piano concertos recording.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart syms 35, 36, 38


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Memenghetti (1730-1794): Violin Concerto in A Major

Enrico Zanovello leading the Archicembalo Ensemble -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bejart

Haydn Symphony No.86 in D Major

Antal Dorati conducting the Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Concertgebouw Orchestra in Sergei Rachmaninov's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - fifth and final instalment tonight.

The story behind the music for the ballet _Circus_ is something of a mystery. The recording here on Naxos is the only commercial one I can find but the sleevenotes don't even say when the music was composed (although an entry on youtube of the same Naxos recording attributes it to 1957). I can't find any useful info online either, so I wonder if the music for _Circus_ was a rehash of unused material from other sources.

_Ode of Joy_ [_The Spring Sun Rises_] - for mezzo-soprano, violin ensemble, harp ensemble, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Sergei Smirnov] (1956):
_Ballad of the Motherland_ [_Maybe Somewhere the Sky is Blue_] for bass or baritone and orchestra [Text: Aram Gamakerian] (1961):
_Ode to Stalin_ - revised with new lyrics as _Poem_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Lev Ovshamin] (orig. 1938 - rev. 1961):



Suite no.4 from the music for the ballet _Spartacus_ (orig. 1951-54 - arr. 1967):
Suite from the music for the ballet _Circus_ (1957?):










_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in B-flat for violin and orchestra (1961):



_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-minor for cello and orchestra (1963):










_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-flat for piano and orchestra (1968):


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Alexander Scriabin's "Poem of Ecstasy":


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Flute Quartet in F Major, Op.56, No.3

Ardinghello Ensemble: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Annette Rehberger, violni -- Bodo Friedrich, viola -- Ursala Kaiser, cello


----------



## D Smith

Martha Argerich, Gidon Kremer perform Bartok: Solo Violin Sonata, Violin Sonata; Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2, Kinderszenen. Kreisler: Liebeslied. Excellent.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: Dvorak, symphonies 7 & 8 (CD Nr.5) von *Dvoraks complete Symphonies with LSO under Istvan Kertesz.* (DECCA, 1963, 1964,1966, 1967, 1991 this circle recorded in CD)

As I have said, THE BEST Dvorak out there in every aspect: Direction, sound quality, production, value! With this CD, I love EVERY symphony and not only the 9th, which, one way or an other, has reached the Parnassus with Master Celie (and Münchner PO). Must buy.


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Widmung & Mondnacht (transcr. Clara Schumann) Kanneh-Mason (Piano)

From a new Decca Release called Romance, The piano music of Clara Schumann. Just beautiful in its many forms from concerto to romances to songs to sonata...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## pmsummer

CAPRITIO
*Instrumental Music from 17th Century Italy*
Tragicomedia
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Vienna Philharmonic in Johannes Brahms's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Curmudgeon

Haydn String Quartets, 1 - 6, Op 17


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Seasons*

I have another recording of the Seasons, but I don't listen to it because it's in German, and I don't have time to sit through all of it with my face glued to the libretto. Beecham recorded it in English, so I'm finally listening all the way through.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert *
_Symphony No. 1 in D Major
Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major
_
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham, Bart., Conductor


----------



## Joe B

Some music from Michael Torke:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major
Symphony No. 8 ("Unfinished") in B Minor*_

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
* New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter conducting


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123371


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kansas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

2017


----------



## D Smith

More Kremer and Argerich. Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 6-8. Outstanding.


----------



## Joe B

Gregg Smith leading The Gregg Smith Singers in modern Mexican choral music:










*Blas Galindo*:Cuatro Canciones (1) Me gustas cuando callas (2) Dos Corazones (3) La Fraternidad (4) Corazon disperse
*Jorge Córdoba*: Siete Haiku: (1) Voy a caballo (2) Sobre el arrozal (3) Pongo a la luna(4) Un murcielago (5) Veloz la rana (6) Niebla del alba (7) Vuelan hermosas
*Maria Granillo*: Marinas: (1) La Orilla del Mar (2) La Tarde (3) Pescador de Luna
*Luis Sandi*: Cantata en la Tumba de Garcia Lorca
*Rocio Sanz*: Cinco Villancicos (1) onde vais, zagales (2) Aquella flor del campo (3) Villancico de los pastorcillos (4) Villancico de los negritos (5) Villancico de las zagalas
*Gonzalo Carrillo*: La Noche
*Salvador Torre*: Testimonial
*Victor M. Medeles*: Totcuic


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 6,1,3,7


----------



## Dimace

*Copland* is not only his marvellous orchestral music, but also *A LOT OF PIANO*. Compositions which change the history of our instrument in USA, with their innovations and style. If someone wants to have ALL Aaron's music in one set this one, with the very passend title *Young Pioneers* is the solution. *Leo Smit,* is well known in the States for his Coplands proficiency. Excellent interpretations and sound of the highest level in this top SONY production.


----------



## flamencosketches

György Kurtág: ... quasi una fantasia ..., op.27/1. Hermann Kretzschmar, Peter Eötvös, Ensemble Modern. This is just a phenomenal piece. I think it may be akin to Anton Webern's Concerto for Nine Instruments, op.24. Anyway, it's the only work of Kurtág's that has yet left any impression on me.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: 4 symphonies and 2 filler (not actual title)*
Solti, Vienna Philharmonic

All of these pieces are enjoyable and performed well here. The fourth symphony is the only one of the group that reached the highest levels this time around. My go-to set for these symphonies remains Armin Jordean with the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral works themed around the Ascension of Christ:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
Janet Baker Sings Schubert Songs
Geoffrey Parsons piano

_Die Forelle D.550	
Rastlose Liebe D.138	
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen D.774	
Der Tod Und Das Mädchen D.531	
An Die Musik D.547	
Die Junge Nonne D.828	
Frühlingsglaube D.686	
Der Musensohn D.764	
An Sylvia, D.891	
Gretchen Am Spinnrade D.118	
Litanei D.343	
Heidenröslein D.257	
Nacht Und Träume, D.827	
Du Bist Die Ruh' D.776_


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
Michael Form, Dirk Boerner - direction
_
Ambronay_


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations, played by young Igor Levit. There are a lot of good recordings of these, and Levit's ranks with the best.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## haydnguy

Am I wrong or is the punctuation of Beethoven's name wrong on the cover?

Listening to: Schumann (CD 1-4)


----------



## Rogerx

> Am I wrong or is the punctuation of Beethoven's name wrong on the cover?


Looks strange indeed .


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 1

Philippe Bernold (flute), Olivier Doise (oboe), Herve Joulain (horn), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

A treasured recording that I have had for a long, long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Sea Drift & Cynara/ Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, H140

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two contrasting works from John Adams.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded 26 years ago now. Still sounds amazing.


----------



## flamencosketches

Alexander Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.5, op.53. Vlad Horowitz. Killer performance!! I found this disc for $5 brand new at a new record store near me. Their classical selection (mostly vinyl, but a few good CDs) was astounding.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to another BIS Tubin recording I managed to get hold of second hand ( and cheaply!)

Jaarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs ( marvellous piece)
Concertino for Piano and Orchestra ( Roland Pontinen-Piano)
7th Symphony (judging by various comments I have read I am expecting something rather austere)


----------



## flamencosketches

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to another BIS Tubin recording I managed to get hold of second hand ( and cheaply!)
> 
> Jaarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs ( marvellous piece)
> Concertino for Piano and Orchestra ( Roland Pontinen-Piano)
> 7th Symphony (judging by various comments I have read I am expecting something rather austere)


I got the 3rd and 8th symphonies disc from that same series, also quite cheaply. I bought it blind, and still haven't heard it yet. I'm expecting something vaguely Sibelian. Am I off?


----------



## elgar's ghost

All I have of Pierre Boulez' work. It's been a long while since I last dug these out, so I may well listen to them today and again tomorrow.

_Le Marteau sans maître_ [_The Hammer without a Master_] for contralto, alto flute, guitar, viola and percussion [Texts: René Char] (1953-55 - rev. 1957): 
_Dérive 1_ [_Drift 1_] for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and vibraphone (1984):
_Dérive 2_ [_Drift 2_] for cor anglais, clarinet, bassoon, horn, marimba, vibraphone, harp, piano, violin, viola and cello (1988 - rev. 2002, expanded and completed by 2006):



Piano Sonata no.1 (1946 - rev. 1949):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1947-48):
Piano Sonata no.3 - two movements only (c. 1955-63 inc.):



_Sonatine_ for flute and piano (1946 - rev. 1949):
_Le Visage nuptial_ [_The Nuptial Face_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra [Text: René Char] (1946 - rev. 1951 and 1988-89):
_Le Soleil des Eaux_ [_The Sun of Waters_] - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: René Char] (1956 - rev. 1950, 1958 and 1965):
_Figures-Doubles-Prismes_ for orchestra (1957-58 - rev. 1964 and 1968):
_Pli selon pli_ [_Fold by Fold_] for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Stéphane Mallarme] (1957-62 - rev. 1983 and 1989): 
_Cummings ist der Dichter_ [_Cummings is the Poet_] for mixed choir and small orchestra [Texts: e.e. cummings] (1970 - rev. 1986):
_Rituel (in memoriam Bruno Maderna)_ for large chamber ensemble (1974-75):
_Messagesquisse_ [_Sketched Message_] for solo cello and six cellos (1976-77):
_Notations I-IV_ for orchestra (1978-84):
_Mémoriale ("…explosante-fixe…" originel)_ for flute, two horns, three violins, two violas and cello (by 1985, but based on material originally composed in the early 1970s):
_Dialogue de l'ombre double_ [_Dialogue of the Double Shadow_] for flute and electronics (1985):


----------



## flamencosketches

^I have that Le Marteau and Biret's recordings of the sonatas. Great stuff. I believe I saw that set on Erato at a local record store but for some reason passed on it. Might have to go back and check on it again.


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> I got the 3rd and 8th symphonies disc from that same series, also quite cheaply. I bought it blind, and still haven't heard it yet. I'm expecting something vaguely Sibelian. Am I off?


I have a number of the other symphonies from the same Jaarvi cycle and as I am currently enjoying the disc I posted about so much I am now going to listen to the 3rd and the 8th...…..I would humbly suggest you do the same as I believe you may well be really pleasantly taken aback by how impressive Tubin's music can be.

As I have mentioned on TC in a number of different posts Sibelius is my favourite composer. It might be reasonable to expect (for a number of reasons-chronology, geography, etc ) to find similarities in Tubin's music and I would suggest that if one were to choose to do so it is possible to hear them-however Tubin has his own voice, equally north European, equally austere in places......and yet I personally can hear a number of British composers (Walton, Moeran) and at this precise moment Samuel Barber.....

I look forward to your comments regarding the 3rd and 8th although above all I hope you enjoy the 'journey'.....


----------



## jim prideaux

as mentioned above...….

Jarvi and the Swedish RSO performing the 3rd and 8th.

coincidentally the 7th is nowhere as austere or harsh as I had been lead to believe.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & Simple Symphony

London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032 Volume 1: La Passione*

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No. 39 In G Minor, Hob. I:39
Symphony No. 49 In F Minor, Hob. I:49 "La Passione"
Symphony No. 1 In D Major Hob. I:1

*Christoph Willibald Gluck*
Don Juan Ou Le Festin De Pierre, Ballet Pantomime

_Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> ^I have that Le Marteau and Biret's recordings of the sonatas. Great stuff. I believe I saw that set on Erato at a local record store but for some reason passed on it. Might have to go back and check on it again.


I think it's out of print now, but prices for used copies seem reasonable enough in the US.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Gwynne Howell (bass), Mallory Walker (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus

Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnguy said:


> Am I wrong or is the punctuation of Beethoven's name wrong on the cover?
> 
> Listening to: Schumann (CD 1-4)


This looks like a job for . . .


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli: Six Concerti Grossi, Opus 6

American Bach Soloists, Jeffrey Thomas.


----------



## robin4

*Appalachia (1903) *

*Variations on an old Slave Song for baritone soloist, chorus, and orchestra. *

_Chorus

After night has gone comes the day,
The dark shadows will fade away;
T'ords the morning lift a voice,
Let the scented woods rejoice
And echoes swell across the mighty stream.

Baritone

Aye! Honey, I am going down the river in the morning.

Chorus

Heigh ho, heigh ho, down the mighty river,
Aye! Honey. I'll be gone when next the whippoorwill's acalling;

Baritone

And don't you be too lonesome, love,
And don't you fret and cry.

Chorus

For the dawn will soon be breaking
The radiant morn is nigh,
And you'll find me ever waiting,
My own sweet Nelly Gray!

T'ords the morning lift a voice,
Let the scented woods rejoice
And echoes swell across the mighty stream.

_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123381


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, Op. 24
4 Ballades, Op. 10

Nelly Akopian-Tamarina, piano

2017


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Motezuma" (Gaigg/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Three Piano Trio movements, K. 442 (Abegg/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #61 (Fey/Hanssler)*


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet & Clarinet Quintet

The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## canouro

*Lully ‎- Grands Motets Vol. 2 & 3*
Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Dimace

It is time again for some *Felix!* Today we will have his *concerts* with an unbeatable Duett! *Andras and Charles!*Very nice recording (especially the 1st, which I have also played in the past, is EXCELLENT) despite, as always with the Sir, a little bit academic and reserved. Give it a go. (it is coming also from the USA MI, with other cover.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Great stuff! I do enjoy those Janacek operas that I know. I guess the operas are the central pieces of his output.


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort_
*Kaiser Ferdinand III - Johann Jacob Froberger - Giovanni Legrenzi - Leopold I - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Giovanni Valentini*
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Klaus Mertens - bass
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba
_
CPO_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 4 in E-flat "Romantic"_

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Bernard Haitink


----------



## starthrower

From my paltry Bach vocal collection.


----------



## canouro

*Handel: Rinaldo*
Vivica Genaux, Inga Kalna, Lawrence Zazzo, Miah Persson, 
James Rutherford, Christophe Dumeaux, Dominique Visse
Freiburger Barockorchester, René Jacobs


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
_Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain_
*Antonio de Cabezón - Francisco Guerrero - Antonio de Cabezón - Philippe Verdelot - Cristóbal De Morales - Tomás Luis De Victoria - Juan Vasquez - Francesco Da Milano - Alonso Lobo - Francisco de Peñalosa - Francisco Guerrero - Hernando de Cabezón - Anonymous - Francisco Guerrero - Josquin Des Préz*
Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Walk to the Paradise Garden*

Joining Robin4 in listening to Delius.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Currently listening to this evenings Prom concert on Radio 3:

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Bernard Haitink.
The playing of the Vienna strings in a majestrial performance of the Adagio was sublime - now into the Scherzo.
Edit - the concert has now finished. 
This was a fabulous performance -never rushed yet it never seemed to linger either, elegant throughout, topped for me by a superb Adagio that was simply stunning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart symphonies*


----------



## jim prideaux

today's listening has been largely taken up with Eduard Tubin…….

to finish-2nd and 6th Symphonies performed by Neeme Jarvi and the Swedish RSO.(BIS)


----------



## Merl

Another week and another Brahms cycle to listen to. Only listened to the First up to now but Schwarz and his Seattle forces play it straight down the line in moderate-paced, traditional readings. It was very well played and made good sense. Not the excitement of the best sets but well-judged performance. Looking forward to hearing the rest of this set this week. A good, solid start


----------



## Guest

Debussy, Suite Bergamasque, Ciccolini.










Listened to his recording from 1969. (He recorded it again later.) Just beautifully done. Played with clarity, grace and reserved expressiveness. The man had beautifully sensitive hands.

The sound in these recordings is sort of dry, which reduces the purely sensuous pleasure of listening to the piano sound, but allows Ciccolini's artistry to be heard with great clarity.

He does not have the level of recognition of some other pianists, but I think Ciccolini was a truly great performer who felt it was his task to serve the composers he performed.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery​_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonata No.1 in G major, op.78. Kristóf Baráti, Klára Würtz. Beautiful music, incredible performance. I've never heard a violin and piano blend so well. Well worth the $4 I paid for it brand new.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Not my fave. Req., but hats off to JEG/MC for the performance ... and hats off especially to Philips for an excellent digital recording (many other Polygram Group recordings, DG/Archiv, or Teldec, in same time period, were quite "hard" sounding).









Recorded at Priory Church of St Peter's and St Paul, Leominster, UK,1/1992 (1-7), Eglise Allemande de Paris , 7/ 1992 (8-18).


----------



## 13hm13

Tight and fast performances on both! 
Recording quality is ... meh.









Franck*, Mendelssohn* - Lorin Maazel, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker ‎- Symphony In D Minor • Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 449 720-2
℗ 1961 Polydor International GmbH, Hamburg
© 1996 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Hamburg
Total Playing Time: 63:55
Both works recorded in Berlin, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, 1/1961.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Beethoven's 9th. Raymond Leppard and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This is my favorite recording of the 9th.


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Piano Trio Op. 82 No. 2; Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 K.542; Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 D.929. Haydn Chamber Ensemble. I just love this album; they sound like they are really enjoying themselves playing this music. Very Recommended.


----------



## flamencosketches

13hm13 said:


> Not my fave. Req., but hats off to JEG/MC for the performance ... and hats off especially to Philips for an excellent digital recording (many other Polygram Group recordings, DG/Archiv, or Teldec, in same time period, were quite "hard" sounding).
> 
> View attachment 123394
> 
> 
> Recorded at Priory Church of St Peter's and St Paul, Leominster, UK,1/1992 (1-7), Eglise Allemande de Paris , 7/ 1992 (8-18).


I might know what you're talking about. Have you ever heard the Karajan/Zimerman recording of the Schumann and Grieg concerti? It was recorded during the early digital era, and may exhibit the "hard" sound you mention. Certainly not pleasing to my ears. Everything sounds like it's behind a screen of glass.

I have a feeling that maybe the Philips engineers are typically a cut above the rest, as far as the big labels go. Of course, I may be wrong.


----------



## pmsummer

MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovnaness*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner - conductor
_
RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## Joe B

Kathryn Stott and The Hermitage String Trio in Gabriel Fauré's "Piano Quartet No. 1" and "Piano Quartet No. 2":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123401


*Hector Berlioz*
- Les nuits d'été

*Claude Debussy*
- La damoiselle élue

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, director
Frederica von Stade, mezzo-soprano

1984


----------



## Joe B

From disc 1 of this 4 disc set - Michael Laus leading the Malta Philharmonic Orchestra from the harpsichord in Cyril Scott's "Harpsichord Concerto":


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruno Walter Conducts Brahms

Symphony 1,2,4 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 Titan --- Seiji Ozawa & Saito Kinen Orch.

This 2009 live performance of Mahler 1 is probably my reference for M1 ... much of the reasoning being the very good recording (which is an absolute must for Gustav and his use of large orchestras) ...









... the performance is VG but Abbado/CSO (1982 ??? on DG) is better.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

*Brahms*










Symphonies 1-4
'Haydn' Variations
Alto Rhapsody
Academic Festival
Tragic Overtures

Otto Klemperer, conductor
Philharmonia Orchestra

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano

*********************

*Berwald * (1796-1868)

4 Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 2

Graf Mourja (violin), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Ronald van Spaendonck, Francoise Groben (cello)

Bagatelle in D minor
Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184
Violin Sonata, FP 119


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to another BIS Tubin recording I managed to get hold of second hand ( and cheaply!)
> 
> Jaarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs ( marvellous piece)
> Concertino for Piano and Orchestra ( Roland Pontinen-Piano)
> 7th Symphony (judging by various comments I have read I am expecting something rather austere)


enjoyed this so much on first hearing I am now starting the day with another listen...….the Sinfonietta really is worth a listen!

yesterday was involved in a 'conversation' with flamencosketches regarding Tubin…...should also have mentioned Atterberg.


----------



## Dimace

Let us continue with* Dvorak... *

*Istvan and LSO again, this time with Antonin's Symphonic Poems, Concert Ouvertüren, Symphonic Variations and Scherzo Capriccioso. *

Magnificent performance, super sound. Who needs more? A must recording for Antonin's fans and not only.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Listening to Einojuhani Rautavaara's String Quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Vivaldi: Concertos for Two Violins

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Isaac Stern (violin), Richard Killmer (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## flamencosketches

jim prideaux said:


> enjoyed this so much on first hearing I am now starting the day with another listen...….the Sinfonietta really is worth a listen!
> 
> yesterday was involved in a 'conversation' with flamencosketches regarding Tubin…...should also have mentioned Atterberg.


I've heard good things about Atterberg too. I heard him described as a "Swedish Brahms". Of course, those kind of introductions are always destined to disappoint, but it piqued my interest nonetheless. I'm more interested at the moment in Franz Berwald as far as Swedish composers go. As for Tubin, is he counted more as Estonian or Swedish? I'm sure both countries love to claim him as their own.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Cantatas*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> *Cantatas*


What's your favorite one so far?


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> What's your favorite one so far?


I can't tell,most of the cantaras are really beautiful.This BWV 100 to wich I am listening now is another example.






A promising recording


----------



## flamencosketches

Eduard Tubin: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Neeme Järvi, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. The Swedish RSO is a great band. I need to collect more recordings of theirs. As for the music, it's interesting. Very modal, harmonically speaking, and it has a slightly Sibelian feel, though quite distinct. Interesting orchestral colorings. I have no idea if this is considered to be one of his more significant works, but I believe this is a world première recording of at least one of the two symphonies as indicated by the cover. Great BIS sound from the 1980s. Thanks to @jim prideaux for convincing me to get around to listening to this disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - various vocal and choral works for later, after I've finished a repeat of my previous Boulez session.

_A Child of Our Time_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):










_Boyhood's End_ - cantata for tenor and piano [Texts: William Henry Hudson] (1943):
_The Heart's Assurance_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano [Text: Sidney Keyes/Alun Lewis] (1950-51):
_Music_ - song for unison voices, strings and piano, arr. for tenor and piano [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley) (1960): 
_Songs for Achilles_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and guitar [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1961):
_Songs for Ariel_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and piano [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1962):

Plus five Henry Purcell transcriptions for tenor and piano/guitar.










_The Vision of Saint Augustine_ - cantata in three parts for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Augustine of Hippo] (1962-65):



_Five Negro Spirituals_ for unaccompanied mixed choir from the oratorio _A Child of Our Time_ [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):
_The Source_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edward Thomas] (1942):
_The Windhover_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1942):
_Plebs Angelica_ [_Angelic Host_] - motet for unaccompanied double mixed choir [Text: Medieval Latin] (1943-44):
_The Weeping Babe_ - motet for soprano and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1944):
_Dance, Clarion Air_ - madrigal for unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, alto, tenor and bass [Text: Christopher Fry] (1952):
_Four Songs from the British Isles_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: trad. anon./Robert Burns] (1956):
_Over The Sea To Skye_ - song for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Sir Harold Boulton] (1956):
_Unto the Hills Around (Wadhurst)_ - hymn for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Campbell] (1958):
_Lullaby_ for alto and unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, two tenors and one bass [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1959):
_Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ - two canticles for mixed choir and organ [Texts: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1961):










_Byzantium_ for soprano and orchestra [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1989-90):


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Bourdon

*Draw on sweet night*

Lovely........lovely.......


----------



## sbmonty

Coriolan Overture


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Impromptus

Alfred Brendel (piano).


----------



## D Smith

Four Fantasies by Scriabin, Schumann, Chopin and Beethoven (Moonlight Sonata). Anna Federova. 
Very well performed, especially the Scriabin and Schumann, and the programme works well as a whole. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Brahms - Clarinet Quintets

Eric Hoeprich (basset clarinet in A & Ottensteiner-Bärmann system clarinets)

London Haydn Quartet.


----------



## canouro

*Quantz: Flute Concertos*
Mary Oleskiewicz, Concerto Armonico, Miklos Spanyi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123410


*Johannes Brahms*

Horn Trio in E flat, Op. 40
Serenade in D major, Op. 11

Czech Nonet
Ivan Klansky, piano

2000


----------



## robin4

*2 Timothy 4:6-7 (NIV)*

_For I am already being poured out like a drink offering, and the time for my departure is near.

I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith._


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Another Janacek opera. Lovely.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Henk Badings*
_Octet_

*Egon Wellesz*
_Octet, Op. 67_

The Vienna Octet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123412


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder & Liebeslieder Waltzes

Andrea Rost, soprano
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Matthew Polenzani, tenor
Thomas Quasthoff, baritone
James Levine, piano
Yefim Bronfman, piano

This is a 2016 issue of a live recording from the Verbier Festival in 2003. I think the performances and recording quality are excellent, but if it was up to me the audience noise and applause would have been edited out.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner* 
_Symphony No. 8 in C Minor_
Leopold Nowak Edition

The Cleveland Orchestra
Szell conducting


----------



## Merl

This is turning into an impressive Brahms cycle. Sensible, coherent accounts with terrific ensemble playing. Schwarz really does get a beautiful sound from the Seattle orchestra. Symphony 1 was good, symphony 3 was better and the 4th was excellent. Only the 2nd to go. If you like traditional, moderate-paced readings that are not dragged all over the place then this is a very recommendable set.


----------



## millionrainbows

_Is it music? _the liner notes ask. Recorded in 1965, the selections were, of course, recorded before that. Early Xenakis, well-performed. Yuji Takahashi on piano.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphonies no. 1 to 3 Gergiev, London

I’ve listened to this collection twice this morning. It reminds me there is a lot of good typically before great and finally greatest (no. 5). I love classical music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets D87 & D804 "Rosamunde ".


----------



## canouro

*Salieri - Requiem*
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Schubert: Offertory - Intende voci in B flat major, D. 963

_Gulbenkian Chorus & Orchestra, Lawrence Foster_


----------



## millionrainbows

I've decided to qualify this CD as meeting the requirements for the classical thread.


----------



## millionrainbows

An adventurous program from the young violinist. Huzzah!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Nielsen today.

Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Clarinet Concerto. Nikolaj Znaider, Anthony McGill, Alan Gilbert, Ny Philharmonic. An excellent set. I especially enjoyed the violin concerto.










Nielsen: WInd Quintet, others. James Galway (fl), Björn Fosdal (hn) , Björn Carl Nielsen (ob) Niels Thomsen (cl) Jens Tofte-Hansen (bn) This is a wonderful recording, refreshing and warm. Highly recommended.

(I couldn't find the cd cover for what I have which was from the 90's).


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> I've heard good things about Atterberg too. I heard him described as a "Swedish Brahms". Of course, those kind of introductions are always destined to disappoint, but it piqued my interest nonetheless. I'm more interested at the moment in Franz Berwald as far as Swedish composers go. As for Tubin, is he counted more as Estonian or Swedish? I'm sure both countries love to claim him as their own.


Although I may well be corrected by someone with greater knowledge Tubin spent a significant part of his earlier life in Estonia having been born there.As Estonia was absorbed into the USSR at the end of WW2 he and his family left for Sweden where he remained until his death. I would suspect that while there will be a small number of people in both countries who are aware of his music and would 'love to claim him as their own' it is perhaps significant that much of his larger scale music did not come to wider attention until being championed by fellow Estonian Neeme Jarvi in the early 1980's. If I recall he does not (for example) hqave his own entry in the TC section devoted to individual composers.

Atterberg-as you might already have concluded I would also suggest (as would a number of our colleagues on TC) his music is clearly worth investigating-'Swedish Brahms' possibly but then again Atterberg is Atterberg......having said that I personally can detect a similarity in 'vibe' between Berwald and Atterberg even though they are by no means contemporaries and would therefore suggest that you may well really enjoy his music-Neeme Jarvi and Raisailinen have both recorded cycles-the 6th may well be a good place to start.


----------



## pmsummer

PULSE / QUARTET
*Steve Reich*
International Contemporary Ensemble
Colin Currie Group
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening over the last week and a half:

*Bela Bartok: String Quartets 1-6*
The Alban Berg Quartet

*Bela Bartok: Piano Concertos 1-3*
Geza Anda (Piano), Ferenc Fricsay & the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

*Ernest John Moeran: String Quartets in E flat Major & A minor and the String Trio in G major* 
The Maggini String Quartet

*British Tone Poems: Volume 2*
Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

*Sir Hubert Parry: Jerusalem (Original Version), The Birds of Aristophanes, England, The Glories of Our Blood and State, Te Deum and Magnificat* 
Amanda Roocroft (Soprano), Neeme Jarvi & the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales

*Sir Hubert Parry: Piano Concerto in F sharp major 
Sir Charles Stanford: Piano Concerto No.1 in G major *
Piers Lane (Piano), Martyn Brabbins & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

I have thoroughly enjoyed my listening so far. Giving some much needed time to Bartok has proven very rewarding in both the String Quartets and the Piano Concertos. He will be a Composer who will feature more heavily in my future listening.

The British works have been immensely enjoyable too with many of the works being new to me and these being my first listens to discs that have been waiting on my listening pile longer than I would have liked.

The Moeran has been the biggest surprise - in a very positive way - with his pair of String Quartets and the String Trio.

I'm a big fan of Hubert Parry and this disc of Choral works les by Neeme Jarvi has waited too long to be heard. I really enjoyed this collection of works - Parry's orchestration of Jerusalem is excellent - as it is in all of his works.

The same can be said of the Piano Concertos (my current listening as I wrote this response) recordings in terms of time to listen to and being thoroughly impressed with the content. That Parry's Concerto isn't better known is a pity as this is an underrated and beautiful work.

I also regard Charles Stanford's music highly too and his Piano Concerto No.1 is also performed and recorded superbly.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Leonard Bernstein's Kadish, Chichester Psalms, and Missa Brevis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 35 and 36*

Nicely stylized recordings from 1935 and 1938. People complain about the EMI remastering generally, but to my ears, these don't sound like they were recorded in 1935.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## millionrainbows

Arrived moments ago. First up: Debussy Preludes, Book II. Sounds good so far.

Marcelle Meyer: Complete Studio Recordings 1925-1957


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123434


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Complete Violin Sonatas

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2012


----------



## pmsummer

BEGINNINGS
_Divinum Mysterium_
*Daniel Kellogg*
_Vox Balaenae_
*George Crumb*
Eighth Blackbird
_
Cedille Records_


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail (new release) - Rumon Gamba leading the BBC Philharmonic in British Tone Poems:


















Though I just started listening to this, I was instantly struck by the beauty of the recording.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 9 in D minor_

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter conducting


----------



## StrE3ss

Debussy: Piano Works
Cécile Ousset, Peter Rösel


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 123416
> 
> 
> *Salieri - Requiem*
> Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
> Schubert: Offertory - Intende voci in B flat major, D. 963
> 
> _Gulbenkian Chorus & Orchestra, Lawrence Foster_


FFFing great Work this one. Antonio wasn't Mozart, but despite his inferiority to his famous musical opponent, he was very serious composer. I like a lot this work and I suggest our friends to exploit his music.


----------



## 13hm13

I don't drink ... but I am having a Beer as I type in this post ... specifically, the clarinet conc. on this CD:









Joseph Beer (1744-1812):
Concerto in B flat major for Clarinet and Winds
Etc. ....

Don Christensen - clarinet
Wind Ensemble
Motti Miron - conductor


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joe B said:


> In today's mail (new release) - Rumon Gamba leading the BBC Philharmonic in British Tone Poems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I just started listening to this, I was instantly struck by the beauty of the recording.


This is an excellent collection of music beautifully recorded. It's nice to hear these works which are either lesser known or from Composers who have become sadly neglected. Even better is the presence of two premiere recordings.


----------



## Dimace

This *Bruckner's circle* is for me the second best from* Günter.* (The first with BPO, with black cover and Günter's signature, from EMI)
*This time the GREAT Brucknerian Maestro conducts the Kölner SO.* The result is a DREAM! Despite the sound is marginally inferior to EMI's recording, the direction quality is immense. The 4th, the 5th, the 7th and the 9th are the highlights for me. With the 9th I have a wide, calm sea felling in the contrary to Celie, with whom I have a sky flying sense in my head. All these comparisons, of course, are nonsense. We are speaking for FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFing perfect perfection... A must circle. PERIOD!


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Struensee & Les Patineurs

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Michail Jurowski.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi, Mozart, JC Bach: Salve Regina

Ruth Ziesak (soprano)

La Stagione, Michael Schneider.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral works part one of two for later this morning/early afternoon.

Concerto for double string orchestra (1938-39):
_Brass Fanfare no.1_ for four horns, three trumpets and three trombones (1943):
_Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946):










Symphony no.1 (1944-45):
_Suite in D for the Birthday of Prince Charles_ (1948):










_Ritual Dances_ from the opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
_Divertimento on 'Sellinger's Round'_ for chamber orchestra (1953-54):



Piano Concerto (1953-55):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler
Peter Schreier.


----------



## Itullian

Debussy preludes


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks - Concerto for Chamber Orchestra in E flat M. Stravinsky Columbia Symphony (1964).

Stravinsky often scares me away as his most popular works at times seem ritualistic to me (and I'll admit it... a bit spooky). I am beginning to warm up to him with this more personal collection conducted at different points in the mid sixties by the composer himself.


----------



## Rogerx

Adalbert Gyrowetz: 3 String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## canouro

*Alessandro Grandi: Celesti Fiori - Motetti*
Accademia D'Arcadia, Utfasol Ensemble, Alessandra Rossi Lürig


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti; Sonatas

Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quintet D956


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas (Hamelin)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123447


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Lucy Crowe, soprano
Jennifer Johnson, mezzo-soprano
James Gilchrist, tenor
Matthew Rose, bass

Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

2013


----------



## D Smith

Bach: BWV 1042, 1053, 1041, 1060. Viktoria Mullova, Ottavio Dantone/Accademia Bizantina. A favourite album that has 2 harpsichord concertos transcribed for violin as well as 2 violin concertos. Mullova is superb as usual. Very recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_Split this 140 minute ballet over a two-day span_


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic Russia

Sir Georg Solti

Borodin: Prince Igor Overture/ Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Khovanshchina/ Khovanshchina: Prelude
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1966-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## starthrower

Messiaen's last completed work, 1991. The English translation of the title is "Lightning Over the Beyond"


----------



## canouro

*Giuseppe Tartini: Violin Concertos*
Accademia Bizantina, Carlo Chiarappa


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Messiaen's last completed work, 1991. The English translation of the title is "Lightning Over the Beyond"


*Illuminations of the Beyond* ,I think that this is a better translation


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty

String Quartets by the Danish String Quartet


----------



## D Smith

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, Night on Bare Mountain. Markevitch/Leipzig Gewandhaus. Generally excellent recoding where Markevitch keeps a steady hand but slows down the tempo on our tour to let us appreciate some of the pictures. The brass sometimes overwhelms the rest of the orchestra however. Also has a brisk Night On Bare Mountain.

This is not the album cover I have but the performances are the same.


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy/ Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird/ Finale from The Firebird/ The Firebird Suite/ The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)/Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1/ Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## starthrower

Bourdon said:


> *Illuminations of the Beyond* ,I think that this is a better translation


Sounds more artsy. But I read that the direct translation is flashes of lightning over the beyond. Also "over" is stressed instead of "of". As in crossing over in death. https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/french-english/éclair


----------



## millionrainbows

Magda Taglafierro, Milestones of a Piano Legend (10-CD).

WOW! Technically flawless, beautiful playing! A formidable force! And at this price, I couldn't refuse!

Right now I'm listening to a recital from 1961, putting her at 63 years old! She sounds amazing!

Her Debussy is a revelation: unusually crisp and articulated, like what I imagine Glenn Gould would have sounded in Debussy.

==========================================================

Magdalena Maria Yvonne Tagliaferro (19 January 1893 - 9 September 1986) was a Brazilian-born pianist of French parents.
Magdalena Tagliaferro was born in Petrópolis, Brazil. Her father, who had studied piano with Raoul Pugno in Paris, was a voice and piano professor in São Paulo Conservatory. He was her first teacher.
The cellist Pablo Casals heard Tagliaferro play in São Paulo when she was eleven, and he encouraged her to study at the Conservatoire de Paris. She went to Paris with her parents. Her father arranged for her to play for Pugno, who was impressed and recommended her to Antonin Marmontel at the Conservatoire. She entered the Conservatoire in 1906 in Marmontel's class and was awarded the Premier Prix (the highest examination award for performance) in 1907. Subsequently, she studied with Alfred Cortot and the two remained friends for the rest of his life. She developed a reputation for striving towards the realization of the musical ideals exemplified by Cortot: *a perfect union of clarity and tenderness, inner strength and emotion and classical balance in shaping the works being interpreted.*
During her studies at the Conservatoire, the director, Gabriel Fauré invited her on a short tour with him. Later, she performed many of his compositions. During her career, her recital engagements took her to the musical center of more than 30 countries in Europe, Africa, America, and Asia. She was also very active as a soloist, performing with many leading orchestras and performed with many distinguished conductors, including Felix Weingartner, Issay Dobrowen, Pierre Monteux, Wilhelm Furtwängler, Hans Knappertsbusch, Paul Paray, Vincent d'Indy and Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht. Other solo artists, such as Cortot, Jacques Thibaud, George Enescu, Jules Boucherit and Pablo Casals performed with her in joint recitals. Composers sought her for premieres of their works, sometimes specifically intending that Tagliaferro be the first artist to perform their compositions. She, in turn, applied herself to performing new works by composers such as Reynaldo Hahn, Jean Rivier, Gabriel Pierné and Heitor Villa-Lobos.
Tagliaferro also had a distinguished career as a pedagogue. She taught at the Paris Conservatoire from 1937 to 1939, where Polish pianist Władysław Kędra was among her students, invited by her when she heard him play as she judged the III International Chopin Piano Competition in Warsaw, Poland in February-March, 1937. She also created her own school in Paris and later in Rio de Janeiro and in São Paulo. She gave numerous masterclasses in many countries and created a piano competition. Her many students included Pnina Salzman, Jeanne Demessieux, Lycia de Biase Bidart, Flavio Varani, Cristina Ortiz, Maria Teresa Naranjo Ochoa, Jorge Luis Prats, Gayle Sharlene Brownand James Tocco.
Tagliaferro maintained a critically acclaimed capacity for beautifully crafted playing into her nineties. She died at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


----------



## robin4

*2 Corinthians 11 (NIV)*

_23 I have worked much harder, been in prison more frequently, been flogged more severely, and been exposed to death again and again.

24 Five times I received from the Jews the forty lashes minus one.

25 Three times I was beaten with rods, once I was pelted with stones, three times I was shipwrecked, I spent a night and a day in the open sea,

26 I have been constantly on the move. I have been in danger from rivers, in danger from bandits, in danger from my fellow Jews, in danger from Gentiles;

in danger in the city, in danger in the country, in danger at sea; and in danger from false believers.

27 I have labored and toiled and have often gone without sleep; I have known hunger and thirst and have often gone without food; I have been cold and naked.

28 Besides everything else, I face daily the pressure of my concern for all the churches.

_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral works part two of two for later this evening.

Symphony no.2 (1956-57):
Symphony no.3 for soprano and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1970-72):










_Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953): 
Concerto for orchestra (1962-63):
Triple concerto for violin, viola and cello (1978-79):










Symphony no.4 (1976-77):



_The Rose Lake_ (1991-93):


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*

Le Loup
Métaboles
Timbres, Espace, Mouvement or 'La Nuit Étoilée'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 38*

For those who like their Mozart fleet of foot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Dutilleux*
> 
> Le Loup
> Métaboles
> Timbres, Espace, Mouvement or 'La Nuit Étoilée'


I have another Erato Dutilleux box set in the shelf in front of me, and I keep forgetting to listen to it. I'm going to have to remedy that.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I have another Erato Dutilleux box set in the shelf in front of me, and I keep forgetting to listen to it. I'm going to have to remedy that.


*Dutilleux 'work is extremely visual. His experience with radio plays made for French radio left his mark in his ballet Le loup (1953). Even without knowing the story, people feel that this is visual music. *

That's a very good idea,this image may help you to find it.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS! 
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
Paul O'Dette - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pat O'Brien - baroque guitar
Steve Player - baroque guitar
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Interesting version of Holst's The Planets with Marko Munih and Radio Symphony Orchestra Ljubljana. On paper this should be a pretty average account but it's actually pretty good. Yeah there's a few bits of scrappy ensemble but it's played with such brio it's hard not to enjoy it. Mars is very threatening (and a bit bright and reverberant recording-wise) but it's certainly thrilling. Jupiter's big tune is a bit slow but it's very well played and the final chord nearly made me swerve onto the hard-shoulder. Certainly not the best Planets I've heard but one I will return to.


----------



## Merl

Oh I nearly forgot. I finished off Schwarz's Brahms cycle this morning with a very good 2nd symphony. Altogether an easily recommendable Brahms cycle.


----------



## canouro

*Venezia Millenaria (700-1797)*
Hespèrion XXI, Panagiotis Neochoritis, La Capella Reial De Catalunya,
Le Concert Des nations, Jordi Savall


----------



## 13hm13

There are a couple of recordings of Lessel's PC. Here's the one I'm currently listening to ...

Lessel - Works for Piano and orchestra - Sofronitzky









Franciszek Lessel (1780-1838):
Piano Concerto in C major, op.14
Adagio et Rondeau à la Polonaise, for piano and orchestra

Viviana Sofronitzky - fortepiano
Musicae Antiquae Collegium Varsoviense [on period instruments]
Tadeusz Karolak - conductor


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 1, 2,, 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Leoš Janáček*

String Quartet No.1
Violin Sonata
String Quartet No.2


----------



## StrE3ss

Marx: Works for Piano Quartet
Oliver Triendl


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

To work










Back home:


----------



## Luchesi

millionrainbows said:


> God, I'd forgotten what a revelation this disc was! This is the Glenn Gould "Jubilee" edition, issued with the original cover art. This is the one I imprinted on.
> 
> View attachment 123125


People hated much of his Mozart, but Gould was under contract to make money while he could.

Gould liked the Bach that Schoenberg liked. As we step away from that level of 'organization' we get Gould's provocative snubs and slights about early Bach and Mozart and Chopin.

Off topic, but you might like this video, the 7th level of jazz harmony. "Intonalism"


----------



## StrE3ss

Stravinsky: Concerto in D & Symphony in 3 Movements
Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Curmudgeon

Orchestral Works from Cesar Franck.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123466


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother
Capriccio in E major
Four Duets
French Overture

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Lumsden leading the Winchester Cathedral Choir in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Rogerx

Bertoni ; Veni creator/- Miserere/- Beatus vir

Margarita Zimmerman , Patricia Schuman

I Solisti Veneti - Scimone Claudio.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn (piano)

Symphony of the Air, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin, Walter Hendl.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson.


----------



## Rogerx

Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo)

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic. This is a great recording. Lots of clarity, precise playing, and maestra Alsop does a great job of keeping the "big line" alive in the huge first movement (the first movement here is longer than in any other Brahms 2 recordings I have, at over 20 minutes). I'm impressed, but I still find myself missing Klemperer. Either way, I'm sure the rest of Alsop's cycle with the LPO is also worth exploring. By the way, my copy has a different cover, a classic white Naxos cover with a picture of the conductor's face, but I can't find that one anywhere (besides one image with a huge watermark). But no matter.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## millionrainbows

Luchesi said:


> People hated much of his Mozart, but Gould was under contract to make money while he could.
> 
> Gould liked the Bach that Schoenberg liked. As we step away from that level of 'organization' we get Gould's provocative snubs and slights about early Bach and Mozart and Chopin.


For me, Mozart MUST be played with facility and articulation for it to hold my interest. To me, Gould's Mozart is PERFECT! Whatever he might have said about Mozart's music is probably true.

The "other" Bach, such as the French Suites, English Suites, though not as "profound", is nonetheless rendered "listenable" for me by Gould. If you're going to "run scales" you might as well make them fast and crisp!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## millionrainbows

Magda Tagliaferro: Milestones of a Piano Legend (10-CD). Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 5, recorded 1953. Crisp, articulate, always in control. Sheets of pure color, forming and sweeping away.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Itullian

Eroica 1943


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Violin Sonatas 1,2 & 3


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1: Passacaglia for Orchestra, 5 movements Op.5, 6 Pieces for Orchestra, im Sommerwind, etc


----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*

Symphony No. 1 in D major, D82
Symphony No. 3 In D Major, D200
Symphony No. 7 In B Minor, D759 'Unfinished'

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎_


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> View attachment 123471
> 
> 
> Disc 1: Passacaglia for Orchestra, 5 movements Op.5, 6 Pieces for Orchestra, im Sommerwind, etc


 I just purchased this set a few days ago,next week it will be delivered.
Are you familiar with this recording,it is absolutely marvelous


----------



## Vasks

_Once considered unperformable_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works



Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## starthrower

Bourdon said:


> Are you familiar with this recording,it is absolutely marvelous


No. I have a CD by the Artis Quartett Wien


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> No. I have a CD by the Artis Quartett Wien


I do not know that recording,listen to this if you like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 38*


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> No. I have a CD by the Artis Quartett Wien


Othmar Mueller, the cellist with the Artis Quartett, is the one who introduced me to Webern. I was fortunate enough to be in a music forum where he was a member right when they released their Webern recording, and he was brimming with enthusiasm and basically held my hand through my first experience with this composer, telling me what to listen for.

That doesn't really contribute to your conversation, but I just appreciate artists who take the time to connect with their audiences.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm up for any Webern stories.

Now, a piano concerto by John Corigliano. Very unsettled, restless.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123478


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027, BWV 1028, BWV 1029
Preludes & Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, BWV 850, BWV 860, BWV 861

Alison Crum, viola da gamba
Laurence Cummings, harpsichord

2000


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> I'm up for any Webern stories.


The Boulez DG box I just borrowed from the library looks a lot more shabby than it did the first time I checked it out a few years ago. I guess people do listen to Webern.


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1; Midsummer; Hebrides, Abbado/LSO. Abbado and Mendelssohn make for a fabulous pairing. Highly recommended (the whole set).


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> The Boulez DG box I just borrowed from the library looks a lot more shabby than it did the first time I checked it out a few years ago. I guess people do listen to Webern.


Ah, there's still hope for our world.

I'm listening to the 1905 string quartet by the Quartetto Italiano on YouTube. Some players take this as a frenetic piece, but so far, the Italiano Quart is giving a warm, romantic reading.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Ah, there's still hope for our world.
> 
> I'm listening to the 1905 string quartet by the Quartetto Italiano on YouTube. Some players take this as a frenetic piece, but so far, the Italiano Quart is giving a warm, romantic reading.


The Schoenberg Quartet takes the same approach. Their Webern disc on Chandos is really the only other Webern recording I want to pick up. The Emersons are in the DG box, and the Juilliards are in the Sony set.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Luigi Cherubini, The Six Piano Sonatas!* With *Andrea Bacchetti in piano*

RCA Red Seal (SONY - BMG), SACD Hybrid.

Very nice, almost unique recording, with the GREAT sonatas of Luigi, with Sony sound and overall quality. A good friend to me, as I try to exploit the greatest (with Domenico and Vincenzo) Italian composer. I love this recording (very pianistic and classic) and I suggest my friends to try it also.


----------



## robin4

*Romans 13:8 NIV	*

_
"Let no debt remain outstanding, except the continuing debt to love one another."_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123481


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas and Concerto

Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut; soprano, oboe, strings, and basso continuo; BWV 199
Concerto in D; oboe, violin, strings, and basso continuo; BWV 1060R
Ich habe genung; soprano, flute, strings, and basso continuo; BWV 82

Freiburger Barockorchester
Gottfried von der Goltz, solo violin and direction
Emma Kirkby, soprano

1999


----------



## Rogerx

Verismo Arias; Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Yehudi Menhuin, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, 1947.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Violin Concerto*
> 
> Yehudi Menhuin, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, 1947.
> 
> View attachment 123482


Nice! I'm hoping to receive mine in the post today. I'm hoping it will compliment the BP War Recordings set I currently own.


----------



## canouro

*Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - Don Juan*
Herbert Von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for a trawl through some 'other' Soviet-era composers in my collection - part one this evening. Credit goes to fellow member Orfeo for inadvertently triggering the idea on the _What next?_ thread.

What I managed to buy was just the tip of the intended iceberg - I was enjoying the prospect of obtaining more works by not-so-well-known Soviet composers on the Russian Disc and Olympia labels but before long they were out of print (Olympia went belly-up, not sure about Russian Disc) and prices were going completely tonto.

Of the recordings below, the only one which has really disappointed is the disc by Mikhail Kollontai - OK, they are early works and much of his output is steeped in Orthodox spirituality but all six pieces here strike me as little more than exercises in relentless droning.

Apologies for the pathetic size of the third image - it was the only one I could source and I am unable to tweak the dimensions to make it match up with the others.

*Rostislav Boiko*

_(10) Vyatka Songs_ - poem-cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: anon.] (early 1970s - rev. 1982):
_Peter's Chimes_ - 13 pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1970 - arr. 1980):
Symphony no.2 (1978):



*Gavriil Popov*

_Symphonic Suite no.1_ for two wordless voices and orchestra - arranged from the music for the film _Komsomol is the Chief of Electrification_ WoO (1933):
Symphony no.5 [_Pastoral_] in A op.77 (1956):










*Mikhail Kollontai*

_Six Sacred Symphonies_ for three violins, three violas and three cellos op.3 (1974-75):



*Vissarion Shebalin*

String Quartet no.1 op.2 (1923):
String Quartet no.2 op.19 (1935):
String Quartet no.3 op.28 (1939):


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. Leonard Bernstein, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Killer performance of this great mass. Blows the only other one I've heard, Gardiner/ORR, out of the water.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphonies 35, 29. Abbado/Orchestra Mozart. Excellent and recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Sergei Lyapunov*

Solemn Overture on Russian themes Op. 7
Żelazowa Wola in memory of Chopin Op. 37
Hashish oriental symphonic poem Op. 53
Polonaise Op. 16
Balakirev: Islamey "Oriental Fantasia" (Instrumentation by Sergey Lyapunov)

_USSR Academic Symphony Orchestra , Yevgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123485


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33
Nocturne, Op. 19 No. 4
Pezzo capriccioso, Op. 62
String Quartet in D, Andante cantabile (second movement), Op. 11
Variations on a Rococo Theme (revised) , Op. 33

Pannon Philharmonic
Tibor Bogányi, conductor
István Várdai, cello

2014


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi - Du Prez - Mainerio - Anonymous - Ortiz - Le Jeune - Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts, shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ, harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle, baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute, gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello
_
Decca_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've only heard renaissance vocal music forever...inbetween my car rides, where Tool is on repeat...Angel music at home and drone based 7/8 distorted proggy stuff then...Oh, today Iggy Pop has a new album, it's a classic


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> Right now:* Luigi Cherubini, The Six Piano Sonatas!* With *Andrea Bacchetti in piano*
> 
> RCA Red Seal (SONY - BMG), SACD Hybrid.
> 
> Very nice, almost unique recording, with the GREAT sonatas of Luigi, with Sony sound and overall quality. A good friend to me, as I try to exploit the greatest (with Domenico and Vincenzo) Italian composer. I love this recording (very pianistic and classic) and I suggest my friends to try it also.


I am in full agreement with you on this sonata set.

I once heard Cherubini's Eliza overture on the radio, and I was very impressed by it, but I did not note who the performers were. Do any of you have a performance of this overture that you rate highly?


----------



## Curmudgeon

This, and a cup of tea, should get me through the aftenoon with the spirit intact.


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev ‎- The 5 Piano Concertos*

Piano Concerto No. 1 In D Flat, Op. 10
Piano Concerto No. 3 In C, Op. 26
Piano Concerto No. 4 In B Flat, Op. 53

_Alexander Toradze, Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev_


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 3 / Yuja Wang at the BBC Proms 2019. Followed by a couple of encores.


----------



## pmsummer

QUOTATION OF DREAM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Paul Crossley - piano
Peter Serkin - piano
London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## StrE3ss

Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 18 & Violin Sonata in G Major, Op. 13
Genevieve Laurenceau


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Divertimentos Nos. 2 and 15.*


----------



## Colin M

William Wallace Creation Symphony in C sharp m Brabbins Scottish.

The Hurricane has passed us and our prayers are sent to the next eastern finger of the New World, Nova Scotia. The storm has picked up speed thankfully. 

I am struck by how many great composers only composed one symphony. This one included. Think also Amy Beach And her Gaelic... I wonder why they did not continue to demonstrate their excellence in this mode?


----------



## canouro

*José Antonio Carlos de Seixas ‎- Sonatas*
Nicolau de Figueiredo


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Reverie, Suite Bergamasque; Satie: Gnossiennes, others; Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Pavane. A favourite disc from last year. Ott really shines in the Debussy and Ravel. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Will Todd:


----------



## Joe B

Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## Captainnumber36

CPE Bach - Berlin Symphonies


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123497


*Gaetano Donizetti*

Lucia di Lammermoor

Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Ion Marin, conductor

recorded 1990, reissued 2001


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> William Wallace Creation Symphony in C sharp m Brabbins Scottish.
> 
> The Hurricane has passed us and our prayers are sent to the next eastern finger of the New World, Nova Scotia. The storm has picked up speed thankfully.
> 
> I am struck by how many great composers only composed one symphony. This one included. Think also Amy Beach And her Gaelic... I wonder why they did not continue to demonstrate their excellence in this mode?


William is THE composer! So much melody! So many romantic instances. So much drama and relief. So much Scotland! I love him!


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut - Christopher Tye - David Lamb - Arvo Pärt - Harry Partch - John Cage - Louis Hardin - Hildegard von Bingen - Perotin - Henry 
Purcell - Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition.


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn - Piano Sonatas Volume 1

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Bach Choir and Kansas City Chorale in sacred choral music by Josef Rheinberger:


----------



## D Smith

Higdon, Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn/Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. The more I listen to the Higdon concerto the more I like it. I find it very original and engaging and worth anyone's time. The Tchaikovsky is fine too but there are tons of great recordings of it. Recommended for the Higdon (and the Tchaikovsky is no slouch).


----------



## AeolianStrains

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 123499
> 
> 
> Haydn - Piano Sonatas Volume 1
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


I too have been listening to these two volumes lately. I'm really enjoying Hamelin's recordings with Hyperion. Lots of good stuff lately.

Edit: Also just finished:










Pleyel's Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## KenOC

Juan Crisostomo Arriaga, String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat. Written at 16, died at 18. A genius lost.


----------



## 13hm13

This 1999 Philips 2-CD set came with a 250-page CD-size book. 
I think this is a rare "limited edition" set that was mostly distributed to radio schools, libraries (where I found mine) and academia.
It also served as sampler to the Philips DUO 2-CD series.









More info:
https://www.allmusic.com/album/duo-guide-to-the-classics-mw0001814146/releases


----------



## KenOC

Stewart Goodyear doing the Waldstein. Very hard to get tired of his rendition!


----------



## Dimace

Today I will make my last presentation for the following (almost) two weeks. It is time for vacations, my friends! I will be with you almost every day (your company is the best for my relax time) to read you or to make comments, but suggestions with my cell phone are very difficult to be made.

So, we are closing the musical season with *J.S Bach and the young Sir Andras Schiff*. *Italian Concerto in F, French Suite Nr.5 in G and Ouverture in the French Manner op 831. *All perfectly played and extremely enjoyable to be heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

_Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95/Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11/ Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'_


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 3
Moisan, André/ Tharaud, Alexandre

Capriccio (d'après Le Bal masqué) for two pianos
Elégie for two pianos, FP175
L'Embarquement pour Cythère, for 2 pianos
Sonata for Clarinet and Bassoon, Op. 32
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone, Op. 33
Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Sonata for Two Clarinets, Op. 7
Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Works for Piano and Orchestra

Krystian Zimerman, Claudio Arrau & Stefan Askenase

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Jacck

*Charles Henri Valentin Alkan - Complete piano works*
Stanley Hoogland

over the last 3 days, I listened to the whole Alkan piano output. I prefer his music to Chopin. Chopin is too sugary for me, just like Mozart.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123469
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic. This is a great recording. Lots of clarity, precise playing, and maestra Alsop does a great job of keeping the "big line" alive in the huge first movement (the first movement here is longer than in any other Brahms 2 recordings I have, at over 20 minutes). I'm impressed, but I still find myself missing Klemperer. Either way, I'm sure the rest of Alsop's cycle with the LPO is also worth exploring. By the way, my copy has a different cover, a classic white Naxos cover with a picture of the conductor's face, but I can't find that one anywhere (besides one image with a huge watermark). But no matter.


Excellent recording.from a terrific cycle. The 3rd is about as good as it gets for me. Alsop's line (as you pointed out, FMCS,) is the key. Sod it, I'm gonna play it now.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Today I will make my last presentation for the following (almost) two weeks. It is time for vacations, my friends! I will be with you almost every day (your company is the best for my relax time) to read you or to make comments, but suggestions with my cell phone are very difficult to be made.
> 
> So, we are closing the musical season with *J.S Bach and the young Sir Andras Schiff*. *Italian Concerto in F, French Suite Nr.5 in G and Ouverture in the French Manner op 831. *All perfectly played and extremely enjoyable to be heard.
> 
> View attachment 123502


Agree with you Dimace. Looking at cell phone for this is difficult. I always look forward to your comments and I hope you have a nice vacation.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2 in F# minor Op. 10 (1907-08).









Brian Eno, The Shutov Assembly


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## millionrainbows

sbmonty said:


> Nice! I'm hoping to receive mine in the post today. I'm hoping it will compliment the BP War Recordings set I currently own.


I want the ones with bombs going off in the background. Which ones are those?


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing a mini-session featuring some less familiar Soviet composers - this morning it has been the turn of Boris Lyatoshinsky.

Lyatoshinsky was one of those composers who got namechecked during the '48'. His second symphony from the decade before had courted controversy at rehearsals and he was encouraged to sanitise it, but it ended up being proscribed anyway and was (predictably unfairly) cited by Andrei Zhdanov's clique as an example of 'formalism'. The composer, whose work in truth was never as beyond the pale as the criticism aimed at him during that time would have us believe, had to keep his head down for a while but was in favour up to a point some years later, winning a Stalin Prize 1st Class in 1952 for some film soundtrack work.

Despite enjoying a reputation during his later years for being something of a globe-trotting state-sponsored cultural ambassador much of his work remained neglected, and to this day relatively little has been recorded apart from his five symphonies.

Apologies for poor quality of first image.

Symphony no.2 in B-minor op.26 (1935-36 - rev. 1940):
_Slavic Concerto_ for piano and orchestra op.54 (1953):










Symphony no.3 [_To the 25th Anniversary of the October Revolution_] in B-minor op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954):
Suite from the music for the play _Romeo and Juliet_ op.56 (1955):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat minor op.63 (1963):
Symphony no.5 [_Slavonic_] in C op.67 (1966):


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka ‎- Missa Sancti Josephi*

Julia Lezhneva, Daniel Taylor, Tilman Lichdi, Jonathan Sells, 
Kammerchor Stuttgart, Barockorchester Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms* (1833-1897)

"The French Piano Legend"
YVES NAT

CD#5

1) Intermezzo in B flat major op. 117, No. 2

VARIATIONS AND FUGUE ON A THEME BY HANDEL IN E FLAT MAJOR OP. 24

2) Aria
3) Variation I. Plu vivo
4) Variation II.
5) Variation III.
6) Variation IV.
7) Variation V.
8) Variation VI.
9) Variation VII.
10) Variation VIII.
11) Variation IX.
12) Variation X. Allegro
13) Variation XI. Moderato
14) Variation XII. L'istesso tempo
15) Variation XIII. Largamente, ma non troppo
16) Variation XIV.
17) Variation XV.
18) Variation XVI
19) Variation XVII
20) Variation XVIII
21) Variation: XIX
22) Variation XX: Andante
23) Variation XXI: Vivace
24) Variation: XXII: Alla Musette
25) Variation: XXIII: Vivace
26) Variation: XXIV
27) Variation: XXV
28) Fuga: Moderato

Paris,1955

THREE INTERMEZZI OP. 117
29) No. 1 in E flat major: Andante moderato
30) No. 2 in B flat major: Andante non tropppo e con molto espressione
31) No. 3 in C sharp minor: Andante con moto

Paris, 1955

TWO RHAPSODIES OP. 79
32) No. 1 in B minor: Agitato
33) No. 2 in G minor: Molto passionate, ma non troppo allegro

Paris, 1956

CESAR FRANCK (1822-1890)
34) Variations symphoniques for Piano and Orchestra in F sharp minor

Paris, 1942


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Constantine Orbelian leading Marina Domashenko (mezzo) with the Philharnomia of Russia and the Spiritual Revival Choir of Russia in musical scenes from Anton Arensky's one-act opera "Raphael: Musical Scenes from the Renaissance":


----------



## Rogerx

Iberia y Francia

Imogen Cooper plays Mompou, Debussy, Albeniz, Ravel and Falla

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Nice pic in your avatar haydnguy


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 3


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Capriccio in F-sharp minor, op.76 no.1; 3 Intermezzi, op.117. Ivo Pogorelich. Really enjoying this recording, which I can only describe as extreme. But the results are beautiful.


----------



## Colin M

Vivaldi Le quattro stagioni Marriner Academy of St. Martins in the Fields Loveday (Violin)

As most of you have already figured out, I don't often dip below the Beethoven time line... But when I do, I try to make it count. This performance in particular is truly exemplary and gives me pause about my obsession with Russian and Scandinavian music of the late nineteenth and early/mid twentieth century.


----------



## Rogerx

Angels hide their faces , works from Bach and Purcell

Dawn Upshaw. Myron Lutzke (cello), Arthur Haas (harpsichord, organ)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'
Purcell: Ah! how sweet it is to love (from Tyrannic Love or The Royal Martyr, Z613)
An Evening Hymn 'Now that the sun hath veiled his light', Z193
I attempt from love's sickness to fly in vain (from The Indian Queen)
If music be the food of love Z379A
If music be the food of love, Z379
Lord, what is man?, Z192
Music for a while, Z583
Tell me, some pitying angel (The Blessed Virgin's Expostulation), Z196


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi ‎- Vespri Per L'Assunzione Di Maria Vergine*

Sara Mingardo, Gemma Bertagnolli, Roberta Invernizzi,
Antonio De Secondi, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano


----------



## Bourdon

*Englische Cembalomusik*










*Part of this attractive box*


----------



## flamencosketches

Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Serenade No.9 in D major, the "Posthorn" Serenade. Karl Böhm, Berlin Philharmonic. Mozart's serenades are great. Some of them are right up there with the symphonies.


----------



## sbmonty

A nice review by Jens F. Laurson, and the fact that I know so little Stravinsky, piqued my interest. Streaming via Naxos.


----------



## Jacck

*Iannis Xenakis - Pléiades*
PERCURAMA Percussion Ensemble 
Gert Mortensen


----------



## starthrower

Max Reger - Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme Op. 73 

From an obscure Oehms CD (OC 773) including Bach Cantata BWV 137, and a mini Reger compilation. The organ piece is an awesome 27 minute workout performed by Michael Hartmann.


----------



## Rogerx

Volckmar - Trios & Quartets

Arte Ensemble

Quartet in C major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Quartet in F major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Trio in B flat major for Clarinet, Violoncello & Piano
Trio in C major for Violin, Violoncello & Piano


----------



## Vasks

_33 & 1/3 rpm_

*Dvorak - Othello Overture (Neumann/ProArte)
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #2 [transcribed for violin] (Stern/Columbia)
Mahler - Songs of a Wayfarer (Ludwig/Seraphim)*


----------



## robin4

_"My faith is the grand drama of my life. I'm a believer, so I sing words of God to those who have no faith." _

*Olivier Messiaen*


----------



## canouro

*Verdi ‎- Il Trovatore*

Salvatore Licitra, Barbara Frittoli, Leo Nucci, Violeta Urmana,
Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Riccardo Muti


----------



## D Smith

Sallinen: Symphony No. 7. Ari Rasilainen & Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. I was intrigued by this and enjoyed it for a first listen. I'll revisit it again.


----------



## starthrower

Pierre Jodlowski 1971-

Music for chamber orchestra & electronics, Flute & electronics

Dynamic, exhilarating music!


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Paul Goodwin - baroque oboe
Frances Eustace - bassoon
Gail Hennessey - baroque oboe
John Holloway - baroque violin
Colin Lawson - chalumeau
Nigel North - archlute, guitar
Susan Sheppard - baroque violin
John Toll - harpsichord, organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Itullian

Emperor


----------



## D Smith

Telemann: Concertos for Mixed Instruments. Vols 3 & 5. La Stagione Frankfurt & Michael Schneider. This is a wonderful series if you haven't heard it. Very satisfying, extremely well played and recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ockeghem with Graindelavoix/Björn Schmelzer. This vocal group really rocks!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Still stuck on Debussy's Preludes. I made the mistake of burning myself out, listening to both books of the Preludes at one sitting. Went back to the beginning and listened to the first six from Book I, Kocsis again. Enjoyment restored, splendid performances. On the non-dreamy side of the spectrum, generally vibrant, brisk and imaginative.










Good that I had the wisdom to stop this time.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Sallinen: Symphony No. 7. Ari Rasilainen & Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. I was intrigued by this and enjoyed it for a first listen. I'll revisit it again.


I have fond memories of listening through this set of symphonies. I particularly remember liking the horn concerto that is a filler on one of the discs.


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER BACH
*J. S. Bach - Brad Mehldau*
Brad Mehldau - piano solo
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

"There can only be one explanation for this post, Dave. Human error."


----------



## canouro

*La Prise de la Bastille: Music of the French Revolution*
Concerto Köln


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Sonata in F minor op. 5
Intermezzo op. 117 no. 1
Intermezzo op. 119 no. 3_

Clifford Curzon, pianist


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Iannis Xenakis - Pléiades*
> PERCURAMA Percussion Ensemble
> Gert Mortensen





sbmonty said:


> A nice review by Jens F. Laurson, and the fact that I know so little Stravinsky, piqued my interest. Streaming via Naxos.





Joe B said:


> Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


Two VERY Greek (Leonidas & Giannis) and one very German (Alfred) posts! Excellent recommendations for my vacations. Leonidas is ALSO a great violin teacher and young talents supporter in Athens Conservatory, where is professor. Giannis Pleiades is the most famous work of him in Greece and the one which is very often the ASO is performing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is cool!


----------



## Itullian

Act 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Englische Virginalmusik*










Part of this attractive box.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

To end this musical day........


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Life Story* on EMI Classics















A mix of chamber and instrumental music as well as song. I find much of this music quite intriguing. Thomas Ades is a pretty good pianist in his own works at least. I'm yet to hear him perform any one else's music.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Dvorak, Requiem (Wit, 2014)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123532


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Serenade No. 1 in D major
Hungarian Dances Nos. 1, 3, and 10

Bamberger Symphoniker
Robin Ticciati, conductor

2011


----------



## canouro

*Lili Boulanger ‎- Faust Et Hélène*

Psaume 24
Faust Et Hélène
D'Un Soir Triste
D'Un Matin De Printemps
Psaume 130: Du Fond De L'Abîme

_City Of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier_


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Alhambra Fantasy* BBC Symphony Orchestra & London Sinfonietta conducted by Oliver Knussen on Ondine















Orchestral works by the contemporary English composer (about 10 years younger than me). These works are very colourful, and I think on a par with the works of Thomas Ades - another of my favoured English contemporary composers.


----------



## Malx

A little earlier Symphony No 9 from this fine two disc set:









Now (via streaming) a very enjoyable Quartet - Atterberg String Quartet No 2 - Stenhammar Quartet.


----------



## Malx

I streamed this whole disc which includes the Saturday Symphony - very interesting. I hadn't paid much attention to Sallinen before but I found the disc well worth a listen.


----------



## Rambler

*Baltic Voices 3* Estonian Phiharmonic Chamber Choir on harmonia mundi

















A disc of (fairly) contemporary choral music from the Baltic region. Quite entertaining and very well performed. An interesting journey into unfamiliar repertoire, but mainly not deeply involving. I did particularly enjoy the Alleluia by Aigirdas Martinaitis from 1996 - but this was perhaps the most conventional piece on the disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer, Nocturnes; Ravel, Daphis et Chloe*

Giulini and the Philharmonia Orchestra sure make French music sound good.


----------



## flamencosketches

Domenico Scarlatti: various Sonatas, currently Sonata in C major, K460. (I wish the Scarlatti catalogue was abbreviated differently from that of Mozart!). The harpsichordist is Trevor Pinnock. Excellent sounding instrument, excellent playing...! The only other harpsichord Scarlatti recordings I've heard are Hantaï and Leonhardt, and I daresay I prefer Pinnock, though it's too soon to tell. My girlfriend just bought this CD, alongside a couple other cool finds: a young Murray Perahia playing Mozart's 26th PC, and then Jeffrey Swann playing piano sonatas of Charles Wuorinen and Pierre Boulez, the latter a particularly exciting find for $1.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, via streaming, Sallinen String Quartet No 1 - Jean Sibelius Quartet.
Seems like I have found another composer of interest.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 in D major. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This is a damn good recording, certainly one of the best! Maestro Walter was a friend to the composer and it shows. Very idiomatic performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123549
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 in D major. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This is a damn good recording, certainly one of the best! Maestro Walter was a friend to the composer and it shows. Very idiomatic performance.


Definitely the best funeral march out of any recording I've ever heard of this symphony. Very slow and serious, and very jaunty when needed. Perfect.


----------



## starthrower

Sanchez-Verdu 1968-

1
Alqibla (für Orchester) (1998)
2
La rose y el ruiseñor (für Sopran, Bariton, 3 Gamben und Orchester) (2005)
3
Elogio del horizonte (für Klarinette und Orchester) (2005-07)
4

Ahmar-aswad (für Orchester (2000-01)

Paisajes del placer y de la culpa (für großes Orchester) (2003)

5

1. Jardin de vidrio
6
2. Jardin de seda
7
3. Jardin de oro

This one along with the Pierre Jodlowski are two keepers I found on the Kairos label.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Another recent acquisition.


----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi x2. Adam Chandler/La Serenissma. Double concertos that delight. Performed with spirit and a sense of fun by all the soloists. Love this album and recommend it.


----------



## Curmudgeon

"Ah! Bach!" - Radar O'Reilly


----------



## pmsummer

ART OF THE FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Canadian Brass

_CBS Records Masterworks_


----------



## StrE3ss

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano), New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Bruno Walter


----------



## Joe B

Perspectives Ensemble playing music of Charles Tomlinson Griffes:


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries: Complete Works for Cello, Vol. 2

Sonatas, Trio, Three Russian Airs with Variations

Martin Rummel (cello), Stefan Stroissnig (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet playing Dmitri Shostakovich's string quartet No. 8:


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his four song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Kopachris

Picked these out at the record shop today...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber conducting


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs etc

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Christus

Nicolas Horvath

Editions Hortus


----------



## Curmudgeon

Beethoven / Hummel Piano Trios


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Christine Schäfer (Konstanze), Ian Bostridge (Belmonte), Alan Ewing (Osmin), Patricia Petibon (Blonde), Iain Paton (Pedrillo) & Jurg Low (Selim, Bassa)

Les Arts Florissants, William Christie.


----------



## Malx

Two 20th century string quartets to get the day off to a good start:

Shostakovich, Quartet No 10 - Pacifica Quartet.
Holmboe, Quartet No 20 - Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi, Bax & Ireland: Choral Music

Daniel Cook (organ), Sebastian Braw-Smith (treble), Julian Stocker (tenor), Julian Empett (bass), Jeremy Suppey (treble), Simon Ponsford (countertenor), Daniel Livermore (treble), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Westminster Abbey Choir, James O'Donnell.


----------



## millionrainbows

Corigliano: Piano Concerto. I think I like this one better than Slatkin; at least I got more intelligible meaning from it. I even heard some of Corigliano's "minimalism" mentioned in the booklet notes, which are these gnarly-sounding repeated riffs. Generally the whole recording is much more nuanced than Slatkin's. Or then again, maybe it's just my mood. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely superb recording of these wonderful quartets.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dvorak, Symphony 9 and The Water Goblin (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Sallinen: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Gerald Finzi:


















I'm so psyched that I'll being seeing this choir tomorrow night!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mikhail Nosyrev - various works today.

Olympia released five discs of his music - I don't know whether they intended to record any more but sadly the label went under before anything else was forthcoming. Had it not been for Olympia there would by nothing by Nosyrev available at all. His music is colourful, dramatic and full of interesting ideas, but overall owing something to the spikiness of Prokofiev and the acerbity of Shostakovich. Nosyrev's life was often difficult, and it's worth visiting his website to read more about him and his works.

www.nosyrev.com

Symphony no.1 (1965):
Symphony no.2 (1977):










_Skazka_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - symphonic poem for orchestra (1947):
_Capriccio_ for violin and orchestra (1957):
Four preludes for solo harp (1964):
Piano Concerto (1974):










Violin Concerto (1971):
Cello Concerto (1973):










Symphony no.3 (1978):
Symphony no.4 (1980):


----------



## Bourdon

*Delight in Disorder*


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali

The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón.


----------



## Itullian

One of the greatest bargains out there. Superb in every way.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Arthur Rubinstein, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I'm just now realizing how early this work was written in his career, wow! Certainly one of his best orchestral works. As for the performance, it's absolutely stellar. Rubinstein is in rare form, and Reiner's CSO sounds as good as ever. This recording apparently dates from 1954; how can the sound possibly be so good?! I can't imagine a better recording. Though I recently ordered the 2CD with Emil Gilels performing both concerti alongside Jochum and the BPO, so I have high hopes for that one as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Works for String Quartet*

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Vasks

_Long Playing records_

*Hermans - Ouverture Joyeuse (Soteman/Con Brio)
Krenek - Harp Sonata (McDonald/Klavier)
Wolpe - Quartet for Trumpet, Sax, Piano & Percussion (Weisberg/Nonesuch)
Dutlilleux - Symphony #2 (Munch/Erato)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Mildred Miller, Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Another killer recording from the same 2CD set I got yesterday. Walter's Mahler is just excellent. For being essentially a pick-up orchestra, the Columbia SO constantly surprises me with their great sound, especially under Walter's baton; I guess he was the kind of maestro who could whip any band into great shape. And Ms. Miller delivers a great performance. I only have one other performance of the Wayfarer songs with a mezzo, and it's Frederica von Stade. I like this one better.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now....









Robert Schumann: Études symphoniques, op.13. Jean-Philippe Collard. Hell of a pianist! I need to hear more of his music at once. He has been a big discovery thanks to this great 6CD set, alongside a few great performances by Sviatoslav Richter, and Christian Zacharias. Michelangeli has not impressed much upon me yet, here or elsewhere. I have not yet explored the performances by Lars Vogt or Alexander Lonquich.


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 2 In C, Op. 61


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Thomas Adès (piano)



> Presto Classical 23rd August 2019
> 
> What fresh insights has Bostridge uncovered in the intervening years? Short answer: plenty. One of the remarkable things about this new reading is just how much of the extensive scholarly work which both he and Adès have undertaken translates readily into sound...the balance between pointing up the work's strange modernity and engaging with its historical context is immaculately judged, and much of the beauty of the interpretation stems from the contrast between the two.


----------



## robin4

_"So the final conclusion would surely be that whereas other civilizations have been brought down by attacks of barbarians from without, ours had the unique distinction of training its own destroyers at its own educational institutions, and then providing them with facilities for propagating their destructive ideology far and wide, all at the public expense.

Thus did Western Man decide to abolish himself, creating his own boredom out of his own affluence, his own vulnerability out of his own strength, his own impotence out of his own erotomania, himself blowing the trumpet that brought the walls of his own city tumbling down, and having convinced himself that he was too numerous, labored with pill and scalpel and syringe to make himself fewer.

Until at last, having educated himself into imbecility, and polluted and drugged himself into stupefaction, he keeled over--a weary, battered old brontosaurus--and became extinct."

_
*Malcolm Muggeridge*


----------



## flamencosketches

sbmonty said:


> Symphony No. 2 In C, Op. 61


That's a set I've been meaning to get. How do you like it?


----------



## flamencosketches

Alexander Scriabin: Études, opp. 8, 42, 45, 65. Vladimir Horowitz. I'm beginning to think that Horowitz was every bit the equal to Vladimir Sofronitsky in the music of Scriabin.


----------



## Merl

After a current thread on here asked for opinions, I've now got hold of this set. Just listened to Symphonies 1&2 and they're decent but lack a bit of drive and depth. Markevitch and Karajan do these much better, IMO, but not bad.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123577


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor

The Florestan Trio

2005


----------



## Bourdon

*I like this piece of William Lawes*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Ockeghem Collection (5 cd's) with the Clerks' Group/Edward Wickham. Missa de plus en plus now. It seems I can listen to this forever only to occasionally hear a metal tune after some hours


----------



## senza sordino

Dukas The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Saint Saëns Danse Macabre and Bacchanal, Chabrier España, Offenbach Orpheus in the Underworld Overture 









Franck Symphony in Dm, Roussel Symphony no 3









Fauré Piano Quintets 1&2









Ravel Scheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, Boulanger Faust et Hélène from BBC music magazine August 2019









Debussy, Dutilleux and Ravel String Quartets


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## canouro

*Biagio Marini: Affetti Musicali - Venezia 1617*
Conserto Vago


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and the BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123586


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 29
Symphony No. 31, "Paris"
Symphony No. 32
Symphony No. 35, "Haffner"
Symphony No. 36

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## pmsummer

WASSERMUSIK
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett - conductor/director
_
Decca_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


Enjoyed these 2 piano concerto.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Somehow I am not quite impressed with this recording as of yet. I may just not be in the right mood.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Cantatas BWV 100, 200,177,195,140,34,143,158,197,97,191. Ton Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir. A pleasant approach to Bach for a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Tapiola*

What one writer called the dark brother of the 7th symphony, recorded by Beecham and the London Phil, 1946.


----------



## Rambler

*Harrison Birtwistle: Pulse Shadows* Caron McFadden (soprano) with the Arditti Quartet and Nash Ensemble conducted by Reinbert de Leeuw on TELDEC







These 'meditations' on Paul Celan are for Soprano, String Quartet and Ensemble date from 1996. Birtwistle is one of the more important English composers that I have yet to properly explore, possibly because of it's challenging (to me) nature.

He's from my home county of Lancashire, and was born about 20 mile from my current home. I really should give him more of a try. Along with this disc I only have his opera Gawain in my collection, which is impressive in a masochistic sort of way! This present work is perhaps more approachable - or perhaps I should say less busy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29

*

A lively performance from 1937, though this one more than the other Mozart recordings seems to show its age.


----------



## canouro

*Claudio Monteverdi - L'Incoronazione Di Poppea*

Sylvia McNair, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Dana Hanchard, Michael Chance,
The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in American a cappella choral works:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123599


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 38, "Prague"
Symphony No. 39
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41, "Jupiter"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2008


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Ludolf Nielsen* and his String Quartet No. 3. No, this Ludolf has nothing to do with the most famous one. This work is a wonder, so heartfelt, so beautiful. Recommended for lovers of late-Romantic string quartets.










*Ottorino Respighi* composed this quartet (Dorico) in 1924, rather _unknown_ in his output nowadays, and it's certainly alluring with its transformations of that clear theme. It's a passionate piece with certain emotion beautifully and succintly expressed in about 20 minutes.


----------



## 13hm13

Amor Profano: Vivaldi Arias (2008 DG/UMG/Archiv)


----------



## StrE3ss

Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass


----------



## MusicSybarite

robin4 said:


> _"So the final conclusion would surely be that whereas other civilizations have been brought down by attacks of barbarians from without, ours had the unique distinction of training its own destroyers at its own educational institutions, and then providing them with facilities for propagating their destructive ideology far and wide, all at the public expense.
> 
> Thus did Western Man decide to abolish himself, creating his own boredom out of his own affluence, his own vulnerability out of his own strength, his own impotence out of his own erotomania, himself blowing the trumpet that brought the walls of his own city tumbling down, and having convinced himself that he was too numerous, labored with pill and scalpel and syringe to make himself fewer.
> 
> Until at last, having educated himself into imbecility, and polluted and drugged himself into stupefaction, he keeled over--a weary, battered old brontosaurus--and became extinct."
> 
> _
> *Malcolm Muggeridge*


The Concerto for violin, piano and strings is scandalously almost unknown, just eclipsed by his most famous kind of sibling. All the riveting and early Mendelssohn genius is here. It's a delight for ears.


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Mikhail Nosyrev - various works today.
> 
> Olympia released five discs of his music - I don't know whether they intended to record any more but sadly the label went under before anything else was forthcoming. Had it not been for Olympia there would by nothing by Nosyrev available at all. His music is colourful, dramatic and full of interesting ideas, but overall owing something to the spikiness of Prokofiev and the acerbity of Shostakovich. Nosyrev's life was often difficult, and it's worth visiting his website to read more about him and his works.
> 
> www.nosyrev.com
> 
> Symphony no.1 (1965):
> Symphony no.2 (1977):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Skazka_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - symphonic poem for orchestra (1947):
> _Capriccio_ for violin and orchestra (1957):
> Four preludes for solo harp (1964):
> Piano Concerto (1974):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto (1971):
> Cello Concerto (1973):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.3 (1978):
> Symphony no.4 (1980):


Good to know more connoisseurs of this composer. I've only heard his 3rd Symphony and I find it brilliant, exciting, ironic and fun.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1. Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra.. Excellent straightforward performance.


----------



## 13hm13

A moving and compassionate Req. worthy of your time ...

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799):
Requiem in C minor - for Soloists, Choir and Orchestra
Offertorium in honor of the Holy John of Nepomuk
Litany of Loreto


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates Françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13

Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## Larkenfield

For me, an outstanding performance. Once started I couldn't put it down...


----------



## Larkenfield

.................


----------



## Larkenfield

Unusual recital - Chopin: Introduction and Variations on a German Air ("Der Schweizerbub") for piano in E major, KK. IVa/4, CT. 227 (B. 14)






Fryderyk Chopin :
Wariacje E-dur na temat piesni "Der Schweizerbub" op. posth.
08:50) Wariacje na temat Chopina (Federico Mompou)
25:50) Wariacje i fuga na temat Preludium c-moll Chopina op. 22 (Ferruccio Busoni)

Chopin Preludes



> The story behind this composition, "Der Schweizerbub," is interesting. Chopin, a promising 16-year-old composer/pianist studying in Warsaw, was a friend of the well-to-do Sowinski family, whose matriarch was Katarzyna Sowinska. (Her husband was an important war-hero General.) She became enamored of the German song Der Schweizerbub after hearing a performance of it by renowned soprano Henriette Sontag. Madame Sowinska prevailed upon a reluctant Chopin to write variations on it. Apparently he wanted to dispatch the request as quickly as possibly, since he is said to have written the piece in less than an hour. If this account is true, it bears witness to Chopin's remarkable facility and burgeoning genius, for this is a fine, if minor composition.
> 
> After a slow introduction Chopin presents the theme, which bears a curious resemblance to the famous tune in the Marine hymn "From The Halls of Montezuma." Yet, it is lighter here and, oddly, has an Italianate sort of chipper character which might make it suited to a Rossini comedy. The variations all feature brilliant keyboard writing, with the Scherzando second brimming with color and playfulness, and the ensuing Tranquillamente variation, in contrast, somber and elegant. The last variation quickly transforms into a colorful waltz, whose thematic ties to the Schweizerbub melody are the most distant and, in a sense, the most subtle. This was Chopin's first surviving effort at a variations work, and it must be counted as an overwhelming success. [unquote]
> 
> https://www.allmusic.com/composition/introduction-and-variations-on-a-german-air-der-schweizerbub-for-piano-in-e-major-kk-iva-4-ct-227-b-14-mc0002360326


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> *Biagio Marini: Affetti Musicali - Venezia 1617*
> Conserto Vago





StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 123601
> 
> 
> Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass





D Smith said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 1. Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra.. Excellent straightforward performance.


Vacation is good, music is better. Outstanding presentations, my friends. These three caught more my attention. Especially the Agora CD, which for me is a very interesting label. Keep going! I love you all.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: New World Symphony & Smetana: Má Vlast

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Contrasts
Ives: Largo; Songs 
Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale Suite 

Richard Stoltzman 
Lucy Chapman Stoltzman 
Richard Goode


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Unwinding with a bit of Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> After a current thread on here asked for opinions, I've now got hold of this set. Just listened to Symphonies 1&2 and they're decent but lack a bit of drive and depth. Markevitch and Karajan do these much better, IMO, but not bad.
> 
> View attachment 123576


I streamed most of this set and was not impressed - it generally sounded uninspired, lacked sparkle which for me is essential in Tchaikovsky. I do tend to like my Tchaikovsky to be a bit exuberant so probably not a set for me.


----------



## Malx

A lovely gentle start to the day:
Beethoven, Trio in B minor for clarinet, cello and piano - The Gaudier Ensemble.

Followed by:
Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht - The Raphael Ensemble.


----------



## Malx

Two mid twentieth century English clarinet quintets:

Elizabeth Maconchy, Clarinet Quintet from 1963 followed by Benjamin Frankel, Clarinet Quintet Op 28 from 1956 both played by Thea King with the Britten Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Kindertotenlieder. Janet Baker, Leonard Bernstein, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra. I don't know why I can't find a picture of this album artwork without serious ringwear, but in any case, mine comes from the Bernstein Mahler box (CDs, not LPs) on Sony, I just happen to love all the old Columbia artwork that the packaging includes.

Anyway, the performance is great! Dame Janet definitely gives Christa Ludwig a run for her money. The Israel PO plays beautifully, though this is the only recording of theirs I've heard. I can only take so much of these songs, such is their deep sadness. In any case, I think I can feel myself entering into a slight Mahler kick again...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices performing works by Ola Gjeilo and motets by Mendelssohn, Durufle, and Moenik:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Harmonium_ is conducted by Adams himself, whilst the _Klinghoffer_ choruses are taken from the complete recording under Nagano. They make an excellent coupling.


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico ‎- Il Filosofo*

*Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No. 46 In B Major, Hob. I:46
Symphony No. 22 In E-Flat Major, Hob. I:22 "Der Philosoph"
Symphony No. 47 In G Major, Hob. I:47

*Wilhelm Friedemann Bach*
Symphony In F Major, BR C 2 / Fk. 67


----------



## Joe B

replied to a post I miss-read above.....sorry


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. What a performance of this great symphony. Of course, Klemperer's performance makes it sound like Armageddon, but that's not a bad thing. :lol: I am currently listening to the last movement, which I've heard at least a few Brahms aficionados refer to as a "let-down". I'm not sure how that could be. I think it's one of the greatest examples of variation form in a symphony that I've ever heard!


----------



## cougarjuno

More familiar with Sinding's piano pieces so I'm giving his symphonies a listen. Got this disc cheap. Enjoyable if not profound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A big, juicy Brahms session over the course of this week - part one today.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor for piano op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Vier Balladen_ for piano op.10 (1854):
_(11) Variations on an Original Theme_ in D for piano op.21a (1857):
_(14) Variations on a Hungarian Melody_ in D for piano op.21b (1854):










Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853 - rev. 1887):








***

(*** same recording and sleeveart but on Philips rather than Decca)

_Serenade no.1_ in D - arr. for large for orchestra op.11 (orig. 1857-58 - arr. 1859):
_Serenade no.2_ in A for chamber orchestra op.16 (1859):








***

(*** same recordings but different edition)

Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1858):








***

(*** same recording but different edition)


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in E flat/: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25/ Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43/ Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

Itzhak Perlman

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123616


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartók, Béla (1881-1945): Gyermekeknek (For Children) (1908-09, revised 1945)

I'm ready for conversation with a 3-year old! Gratefully, these pieces increase in complexity as they go...


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98 . . . I am currently listening to the last movement, which I've heard at least a few Brahms aficionados refer to as a "let-down". I'm not sure how that could be. I think it's one of the greatest examples of variation form in a symphony that I've ever heard!


If you get the chance and haven't heard it yet, you might be interested in where he got the 4th movement passacaglia theme from: Bach's cantata Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich, BWV 150.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and The City of London Sinfonia in his "Te Deum" and other church music:


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sonance

Théodore Dubois [Works for cello and orchestra]
Jean-François Heisser, piano; Marc Coppey, cello; Orchestre Poitou-Charentes/Jean-François Heisser


----------



## sbmonty

Dvorak: Symphony No. 5 In F, Op. 76


----------



## sbmonty

flamencosketches said:


> That's a set I've been meaning to get. How do you like it?


I like it a lot. Excellent sound. I also own Szell and Gardiner, but I seem to choose this set the most frequently.


----------



## Vasks

_Two "vons"_

*Franz von Suppe - Overture to "Herzblattchen" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Emil von Sauer - Piano Concerto #1 (Hough/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Piano Quintet, Andante & Variation, Fantasiestucke, Marchenbilder. Martha Argerich, Dora Schwarzberg, Alexandre Rabinovitch, Natalia Gutman, Nobuko Imai. Live recording and excellent performances, especially the quintet.


----------



## robin4

_If you have read any Plato you will know that he argues in the Republic that this world is a world of shadows, of which the substance can be found in the eternal world. You hear something like this in the book of Hebrews as well.

Plato conjures up the image of a man seeing images on the wall of a cave with light and the reality projecting those images on the wall.

But is it true- that this life is but a pale shadow of life in heaven, in the other world?

C.S. Lewis was well aware of Greek philosophy, including Plato, and he does indeed talk about this life being but a shadow of the much more real world yet to come. _

*Ben Witherington*

_Professor of New Testament for Doctoral Studies at Asbury Theological Seminary and on the doctoral faculty at St. Andrews University in Scotland_


----------



## millionrainbows

Ha ha! Look at this guy! Born in 1972! The music is good; I love the flute.


----------



## robin4

_"To play a wrong note is insignificant; to play without passion is inexcusable."_

*Ludwig van Beethoven*


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 24: *
BWV 8 Liebster Gott, Wenn Werd Ich Sterben; 
BWV 33 Allein Zu Dir, Herr Jesu Christ; 
BWV 113 Herr Jesu Christ, Du Höchstes Gut

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_









*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas vol. 25: *
BWV 78 Jesu, Der Du Meine Seele; 
BWV 99 Was Gott Tut, Das Ist Wohl Getan; 
BWV 114 Ach, Lieben Christen, Seid Getrost

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> If you get the chance and haven't heard it yet, you might be interested in where he got the 4th movement passacaglia theme from: Bach's cantata Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich, BWV 150.


Awesome. I'm waiting on a 3CD set of Ton Koopman performing Bach cantatas, and that one is on there.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> If you get the chance and haven't heard it yet, you might be interested in where he got the 4th movement passacaglia theme from: Bach's cantata Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich, BWV 150.


Awesome. I'm waiting on a 3CD set of Ton Koopman performing Bach cantatas, and that one is on there.


----------



## starthrower

Bargain re-issue set of Spang-Hanssen Paula recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Bargain re-issue set of Spang-Hanssen Paula recordings.


I have it too and it is a fine set but this one is even better and not that expensive .


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Looks great! But I want to pick up a recording of Membra Jesu nostri.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I really enjoyed Accentus's first disc of transcriptions, and this one is hardly less fine. Superb performances by the choir under Laurence Equilby.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director
_
Explore Music / EMI Decca_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123627


*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*

Les saisons, Op. 37b
Six morceaux, Op. 19

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2014


----------



## agoukass

Richard Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from "Tristan und Isolde"
Preludes to Act I and III of "Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg"
Siegfried's Funeral Music and Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey from "Gotterdammerung" 

NBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Guest

If anyone is paying attention, they may be wondering why it is taking so long for me to get through the Kocsis recording of the Debussy Preludes. It has been a rough time, not much time to be found for listening.

In any case, Book I, 7-12. Much to enjoy. I think this is the first time I have really connected with _La cathédrale engloutie_. Kocsis to some extent ignore Debussy's instructions and doesn't make it as insufferably calm as it should be.


----------



## Guest

.................


----------



## Bourdon

*Ensaladas*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Surprise Symphony.*


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 7 & Tapiola - Berlin PO, Karajan.
Slick and well played but I think I hear a little of Vienna coming through - I like it a bit icier and a touch darker, but an interesting different take on Sibelius nonetheless.


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: 

Symphony No. 48 "Maria Theresa" 
Symphony No. 100 "Military" 
Symphony No. 101 "The Clock 

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orlando di Lasso. David psalmes led by Herreweghe 1-4 all day, 5-7 later tonight. Oh, I heard symphony no. 1 & 3 by Beethoven on my long car drive this morning, and CD 9 of Victoria with Ensemble Plus Ultra on my way to vote.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shakespeare and Songs & Consort Music*


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: El Nino* Dawn Upshaw & Willard White directed by Kent Nagano - DVD on Art Haus








An enjoyable opera by John Adams using the Nativity story as a springboard for more contemporary parallels in California - with a Latin American flavour.


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Leonard Bernstein (1918-1990)*

_*Three Dance Episodes from:*_

_"On the Town"
"Fancy Free Ballet"
Symphonic Suite from the Film
"On the Waterfront"_

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## pmsummer

THE MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole​_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## DavidA

I'm listening to the Wagner excerpts from the BBC Proms Gotterdamerung and finding the singing really hard to listen to. Both voices seem overstretched. Anyone else listening?


----------



## Malx

More Sibelius:
Pohjola's Daughter Op 49/ Belshazzar's Feast - Suite Op 51/ Tapiola Op 112 - LSO, Robert Kajanus.
Recorded June 1932.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This excellent disc came free with BBC Music Magazine. It's centre piece is _Harmonium_, which I was listening to earlier today in Adams's own recording. The two performances are quite different, the LLewellyn having more dynamic range. I enjoyed both very much.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvořák*
_Cello Concerto_

Zuill Bailey cellist
Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra
Jun Märkl conducting


----------



## pmsummer

SONG FOR ATHENE
SUYATI
_and other choral works_
*John Tavener*
Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
Christopher Robinson - choir director, organist
_
Naxos_


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just arrived in today's mail: Biber's Requiem.


----------



## flamencosketches

pmsummer said:


> SONG FOR ATHENE
> SUYATI
> _and other choral works_
> *John Tavener*
> Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
> Christopher Robinson - choir director, organist
> _
> Naxos_


Looks great. I am curious to explore the great tradition of English Choral music, and Tavener seems a good place to start. I'm a big fan of Arvo Pärt and I have heard Tavener described as his English equivalent.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Carl Schuricht


----------



## 13hm13

Adolf's C-minor opus is the one that gets most attention ... but, I think I prefer Hasse's _other_ Req. ....









Johann Adolf Hasse
Requiem in E flat
Miserere in D

Dresden Kammerchor, Dresden Barockorchester, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet # 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131


----------



## 13hm13

The Dies Irae from Cherubini
Requiem in C minor may be my fave. Req. DI of them all ...

Luigi Cherubini
Requiem in C minor

I've heard several recordings/performances ... hard to choose one .... but this one is a slower (more paced??) perf. that is also close-miked (more intimate sounding). And that cover art !!!!








Performer: Luigi Cherubini, Spering, Das Neue Orchester
Audio CD (October 25, 1994)


----------



## starthrower

This recording seems to be a bit of a mystery.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"
Totenfeier
_
Melanie Diener soprano, Petra Lang mezzo-soprano
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Jaroslav Brych choir master

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly conducting


----------



## MusicSybarite

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"
> Totenfeier
> _
> Melanie Diener soprano, Petra Lang mezzo-soprano
> Prague Philharmonic Choir
> Jaroslav Brych choir master
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly conducting


This 2nd is dynamite! The 1st movement is just cataclysmic!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## StrE3ss

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Erich Leinsdorf & The Boston Symphony Orchestra
1966 Boston Symphony Hall


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Ghost and Archduke Trios

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Rebel, Telemann, and Gluck.... with a cup of tea on the side.


----------



## Rogerx

Wassenaer: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6 (formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici.


----------



## NightHawk

This symphony is complete as it is, no 4th movement is needed. This particular recording with Giulini and the Vienna Phil has been lauded by so many and it is truly extraordinary.


----------



## 13hm13

This late 80s digital recording does suffer a bit in sound quality. But perf. is decent enough. Listening to Haydn Req. as I type this in ...









Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci; Requiem - Rilling


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: Complete Oboe Concertos

Lajos Lencses (oboe)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Janos Rolla


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 4

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Franck Leguerinel (baritone), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Francoise Groben (cello), Jean-Marc Phillips (violin), Serge Krichewski (oboe), Marc Bauer (cornet), Marie Gondeau (bassoon), Francoise Rivalland (percussion)

Cocardes
Elégie for horn and piano, Op. 168
Le Bal masqué
Le Bestiaire ou Cortege d'Orphee
Quatre Poems de Max Jacob
Rapsodie négre
Sarabande for solo guitar, Op. 179


----------



## Itullian

Comparing the 77 Brahms with this 64 cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Margherita d'Anjou

Annick Massis (Margherita d'Anjou), Bruce Ford (Duke of Lavarenne), Daniela Barcellona (Isaura), Alastair Miles (Carlo), Fabio Previati (Michele), Pauls Putnins (Duke of Gloucester), Colin Lee (Bellapunta), Roland Wood (Orner)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part two this morning/early afternoon.

String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1860):
String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1865):










_Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor for piano op.9 (1854): 
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by G.F. Handel_ in B-flat for piano op.24 (1861):
_Variations on a Theme of Paganini_ for piano op.35 (1863):










Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):










_Geistliches Lied_ [_Spiritual Song_] for mixed choir and organ op.30 [Text: Paul Fleming] (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858): 
_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859): 
_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29 [Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_ (1860):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat major, op.73, the "Emperor" concerto. Glenn Gould, Leopold Stokowski, American Symphony Orchestra. Amazing performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Is that as good as it looks? 










Franz Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto No.2 in D major, op.101. Mstislav Rostropovich, Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Excellent performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

*The Modern Jazz Quartet: Third Stream Music (Wounded Bird).*

From the liner notes:

_Gunther Schuller...has been heralding the arrival of what he calls "a third stream" of music - a music that is neither jazz nor classical, but that draws upon the techniques of both. As examples, he has cited works of George Russell, John Lewis, Bill Russo, John Benson Brooks and himself.

These works do not endeavor to mix classical and jazz devices together in the type of artificial fusion aimed at by the "symphonic jazz" composers. Rather they are successful attempts to create music in which the two idioms remain distinct, but complement each other in a way that heightens the qualities of each._

...and isn't this in the best spirit of "post-modernism," in which music is allowed to "be itself"?


----------



## Bourdon

*Blow & Gibbons*

Venus & Adonis

I am only familiar with the recording that Philip pickett made of Venus & Adonis.
I am curious about this recording with Kirkby, Tubb and Wistreich.

*Gibbons*
*Locke*
Cupid and Death

The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley










part of this box


----------



## sbmonty

Waldszenen


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Complete Songs

Disc 1
Ameling (soprano), Souzay (baritone) & Baldwin (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

String Quartets 1,2 & 4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123653


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The Complete Music for Piano Trio

The Florestan Trio

recorded 2002-2003, compilation 2011


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 25 and 20*

This cover photo looks like the pictures I take. You know, everybody is looking at the camera, then when I push the button, they're looking somewhere else.


----------



## Colin M

Halvorsen Symphony no. 3 N. Jarvi, Bergen

On holiday for a few more days in Orlando FL and found a station on the local cable that streams Classical Music 24/7 without commercials : ). What a world we live in and what a jaunty piece this is from the late 1920's!


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Bronze Horseman Suite & Horn Concerto

Richard Watkins (horn)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## Vasks

*Conti - Overture to "Il trionfo della fama" (Ng/Signum)
Manfredini - Concerti, Op. 3, Nos 3 & 4 (Remy/cpo)
Scheidt - Selections from "Ludi Musici" (Savall/Astree)
Buxtedhude - Sonata in a, Op. 1, No. 3 (Coin/Astree)
Muffat - Concerto Grosso #4 from "Ausserlesene Instrumental-Music" (Nemeth/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor and other piano works
Hüseyin Sermet, piano (naive)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 119, Preise, Jerusalem

*


----------



## robin4

_Mendelssohn's mature symphonies are numbered approximately in the order of publication, rather than the order in which they were composed.

The order of composition is: 1, 5, 4, 2, 3._











*Theories about the end of the universe*

The *Big Freeze *is a scenario under which continued expansion results in a universe that asymptotically approaches absolute zero temperature.

The *Big Rip* is a hypothetical cosmological model concerning the ultimate fate of the universe, in which the matter of the universe, from stars and galaxies to atoms and subatomic particles, and even spacetime itself, is progressively torn apart by the expansion of the universe at a certain time in the future.

The *Big Crunch* hypothesis is a symmetric view of the ultimate fate of the universe. Just as the Big Bang started as a cosmological expansion, this theory assumes that the average density of the universe will be enough to stop its expansion and begin contracting.

The* Big Bounce* is a theorized scientific model related to the beginning of the known universe. It derives from the oscillatory universe or cyclic repetition interpretation of the Big Bang where the first cosmological event was the result of the collapse of a previous universe.

The* False vacuum* theory posits that the universe currently exists in a false vacuum and that it could become a real vacuum at any moment.

_"This is the way the world ends, not with a bang, but a whimper."_

*T. S. Eliot*

_"I am with you always, even to the end of time."_

*MATTHEW 28:20*


----------



## Rogerx

Molter: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1-5

Laszlo Horvath (clarinet)

Budapest Ferenc Erkel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Debussy, Preludes, Book II, 1-6. Kocsis.

Continues to deeply satisfy. Vividly imagined and performed. Bruyères made a particular impression.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


>


I stopped listening to that set when I noticed that the first violinist of the ensemble had been fired by the Cleveland Orchestra for sexually abusing underage female students.


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely wonderful set.
Beautifully recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Absolutely wonderful set.
> Beautifully recorded.


And horrible cover art.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> And horrible cover art.


You mean you don't like NH staring at you? :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

A mention in another thread reminded me to listen to this extraordinary work again.


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Martin Kraus ‎- Symphonies Vol.1*

Olympie Overture, VB 29
Symphony In E Flat Major, VB 144
Symphony In C Major, VB 139
Symphony In C Minor, VB 142

_Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Petter Sundkvist_









*Joseph Martin Kraus ‎- Symphonies Vol.2*

Symphony In C Major, 'Violin Obligato', VB 138
Symphony In F Major, VB 130
Symphony In F Major, VB 128
Sinfonia Buffa I F-Dur, VB 129

_Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Petter Sundkvist_


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


>


That's strange, Itullian. I've been playing the early quartets today, too. :clap::clap:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_The "Rasoumovsky" String Quartets, Op. 59
Quartet in F, OP. 59 No. 1
Quartet in E Minor, OP. 59 No. 2
Quartet in C, OP. 59 No. 3
_

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been away from home on the Isle of Arran for the past week and a half, so this has been my first opportunity for some concentrated listening for a while.

First, a newly acquired disc of Walton's chamber music:

*
Walton*
Toccata
*Kenneth Sillito (violin), Hamish Milne (piano)*
Duets for Children
*Hamish Milne (piano), Gretel Dowdeswell (piano)*
Valse from Facade, for solo piano
*Hamish Milne (piano)*
Two Pieces for Violin and Piano
*Kenneth Sillito (violin), Hamish Milne (piano)*
Two songs for Tenor and Piano
The Winds
Tritons
*John Mark Ainsley (tenor), Hamish Milne (piano)*
Five Bagatelles for solo guitar
*Carlos Bonell (guitar)*
Anon in Love for tenor and guitar
*John Mark Ainsley (tenor), Carlos Bonell (guitar)*
[Chandos,1994]










And then a disc from Boulez's wonderful Mahler cycle, to which I haven't listened in a while.

*Mahler*
Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
Totenfeier*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Pierre Boulez*
[DG, 1998, 1996*]


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Impromptus Op.90 & Op.142


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> That's strange, Itullian. I've been playing the early quartets today, too. :clap::clap:
> 
> View attachment 123664


The Vermeer is my favorite cycle, along with the Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Guest

MozartsGhost said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _The "Rasoumovsky" String Quartets, Op. 59
> Quartet in F, OP. 59 No. 1
> Quartet in E Minor, OP. 59 No. 2
> Quartet in C, OP. 59 No. 3
> _
> 
> Quartetto Italiano


This thread is hitting on all cylinders today.


----------



## RockyIII

Baron Scarpia said:


> I stopped listening to that set when I noticed that the first violinist of the ensemble had been fired by the Cleveland Orchestra for sexually abusing underage female students.


The Cleveland Quartet disbanded in 1995, but I agree that something like that tends to make me not want to buy any of their recordings.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> The Cleveland Quartet disbanded in 1995, but I agree that something like that tends to make me not want to buy any of their recordings.


I agree it is pretty much a moot point now, but if buying one of their CDs puts 10 cents of royalties into Preucil's pocket, that is enough to dissuade me. True enough that listening to a CD I already own does nothing for him, but the thought is enough to steer me towards one of the many other alternatives on my shelves. I mainly regret that the extremely good Telarc sound was wasted on them.


----------



## D Smith

Three number threes today. All excellent recordings and recommended.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin










Schumann: Symphony No. 3 Bernstein/Vienna










Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 Berglund Bournemouth.


----------



## Curmudgeon

It's a Schubert kind of day.....


----------



## MozartsGhost

^^^ Yes, sometimes you must come out from under the rock!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123666
> 
> 
> View attachment 123667
> 
> 
> It's a Schubert kind of day.....


Great performances there.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies No.31 - 35 & 38


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Jochum's Brahms is one of the highlights of a set which has many highlights.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Jochum's Brahms is one of the highlights of a set which has many highlights.
> 
> View attachment 123669


Great set!!!...................


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> That's strange, Itullian. I've been playing the early quartets today, too. :clap::clap:
> 
> View attachment 123664


imo the first Tokyo set on RCA is the better of the 2 Tokyo sets.
I have the Vermeer and love it!


----------



## Itullian

The Lindsays first recorded set.
Bold, rugged Beethoven.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part three this evening.

Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):










Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65):










_Sechzehn Walzer_ for piano duet - arr. for solo piano op.39 (1865):










Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat op.40 (1865):








***

(*** same recording and sleeveart but on Philips rather than Decca)

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs plus spoken text for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> The Lindsays first recorded set.
> Bold, rugged Beethoven.


My personal favorite of the Beethoven quartet recordings. They go from sitting on the edge of their seats to breathing the air of another planet.


----------



## jim prideaux

While Brahms Symphonies 2-4 remain among my personal favourite works the first has always appeared elusive and even challenging......so during the last few days I have turned to two cycles I really do hold in the highest regard in the hope that the first becomes more accessible to these ears (and before anyone imagines I am denigrating Brahms' achievements in some way I am fully aware the 'problem' lies with me!!)….

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.
Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonic Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern.

If time permits this evening-2nd and 3rd performed by Jansons and the BRSO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Orlando di Lasso here! Lagrime di San Pietro with Ensemble Vocal Européen/Philippe Herreweghe. LOVE IT <3


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 7 In C, Op. 105
Symphony No. 4 In A Minor, Op. 63
Symphony No. 6 In D Minor, Op. 104_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis conducting


----------



## StrE3ss

William Wallace - Viola Concerto
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: 4 Symphonies set from DG*
Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

The symphonies are all played well, and the performers do their best job with the third. The piece to really impress me in the group, however, is the Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80.


----------



## StrE3ss

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos
Par Lynn Harrell, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123672


*Edvard Grieg*

Holberg Suite, Op. 40
Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Two Melodies, Op. 53
Two Nordic Melodies, Op. 63
Two Lyric Pieces, Op. 68

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor

2005


----------



## pmsummer

ALLEGRI-MISERERE
_Favorite Anthems of The Anglican Church_
*Parry - Schubert - Barber - Bach - Allegri - Franck - Purcell - Mozart - Vaughan Williams*
The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director
Philip Rushforth, Silas Standage - organ
_
Conifer Classics_


----------



## KenOC

Lalo's _Le Roi d'Ys Overture_, Paul Paray with the Detroiters. I don't know why this is so obscure because it's a total rabble-rouser. The off-the-wall ending will lift you right out of your chair! It's on *YouTube*, too.


----------



## MusicSybarite

If you're looking for fun and wit, then Roussel's *Suite in F* will be a treat for you. Roussel at his best as neoclassical.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: String Quartets 1-3. Alban Berg Quartet. Finve performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel; Piano soats Vol 3

Constance Keene.


----------



## Rogerx

Cypresses (for string quartet), sine op.
String Quartet No.12 in F major "American", op.96

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Curmudgeon

Winding down the day with a bit of Schumann


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

Moments Musicaux D 780

1952

*Chopin*

Piano Sonata No. 2 in B Flat Major Op. 35 "The Funeral March"
Fantaisie in F minor op. 49
Barcarolle in F sharp minor op.60

1953

Waltz No. 14 in E minor op. posth., BI 56

1930

*Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C sharp minor S. 244, 2

*Stravinsky*
Danse russe (excerpt from "Petrushka")
1929

YVES NAT, piano (CD #6)


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau: Complete Violin Sonatas

Dora Bratchkova (violin), Andreas Meyer-Hermann (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi & Lachner: Wind Quintets

Ensemble Wien-Berlin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Montsaltvatge's _Concierto breve_ sandwiched between two different arrangements of Albéniz's _Rapsodia Española_.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

English Chamber Orchestra and Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten and Neville Marriner


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another fine BBC Music Magazine recording. This one features The Sixteen, Stile Antico and the Rose Consort of Viols.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to some Schoenberg masterpieces this morning, having nominated them for the current "atonal masterpieces" game. These are 3 major atonal works that are among those Schoenberg pieces that I find it hard to believe anyone can dismiss out of hand ... or even find them that much of a challenge. I do distantly remember finding them and their ilk a little difficult but I can't even remember how or why, now!

The String Trio









The Serenade









The Piano Concerto


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part four this morning and early afternoon.

_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.45 [Text: Johannes Brahms, after the Luther Bible] (1865-68):










_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1868-69):










_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male choir and orchestra op.53 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1869):
_Schicksalslied_ [_Song of Destiny_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.54 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1868 -71):










_Ungarische Tänze nos.1-10_ for piano duet WoO1 - arr. for solo piano (orig. 1858-68 - arr. 1872):










String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (1873):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (1873):


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: The Sonatas for Violin and Piano Volume 1; Paul Zukofsky, violin, and Gilbert Kalish, piano.

Unfortunately, Zukofsky has kept the Nonesuch recording (a 2-LP set) from being released on CD. This will do in the meantime. It's a CD-R, unfortunately. Also, it is resistant to being copied or uploaded into i-Tunes. I've managed to, but it was a very slow process, and took about ten minutes. If it's a CD-R, I like to make a safety copy.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Mildred Miller, Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Just finished Brahms' 3rd, Klemperer/Philharmonia, and before that it was Mahler's Rückert-Lieder with Christa Ludwig, Karajan, and the BPO. Now I finally need to get ready for work. :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Heard part of 2013 CD on the radio (Sym 4) .... never knew JB was a conductor much less director of AoSMitF!
In any case, a good performance and I'm looking fwd to checking out #7.









Joshua Bell, Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Symphonies 4 & 7
Label:
Sony Classical ‎- 88725 49176 2
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
US
Released:
2013


----------



## canouro

*Nielsen: Choral Works*

Hymnus Amoris, Op. 12
The Sleep, Op. 18
Springtime in Funen, Op. 42
Three Motets, Op. 55

_Leif Segerstam, The Danish National Radio Orchestra & Choir
Stefan Parkman, The Danish National Radio Chamber Choir_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 28-31-32-33
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## canouro

*Nielsen: Orchestral Works*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Passacaglia For Orchestra Op. 1 
5 Movements Op. 5 - Version For String Orchestra 
6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6 
J. S. Bach: Fuga (Ricercata) A 6 Voci - From "The Musical Offering" 
Sehr Mäßig 
Franz Schubert: German Dances Op. Post. D 820 
Im Sommerwind - Idyll For Large Orchestra

*Berliner Philharmoniker*

*Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Colin M

Gipps Symphony no. 2 Bostock, Munich

I love this Classical streaming channel, Music Choice! They play the entire work and are teaching me about lots of different composers that I admittedly have had little experience with or knowledge of. This piece from 1945/1946 is just beautiful and like the works of Vaughn Williams hearkens back to a jazz free more romantic time. No small feat after the chaos of the War...


----------



## Vasks

_A truly fine Requiem got my first listening today_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas and Geistliches Wiegenlied, Op. 91 No. 2/ Gestillte Sehnsucht, Op. 91/1

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto)


----------



## millionrainbows

I read somewhere that Marcelle Meyer's Rameau was 'revelatory.' Ok, then, here I go!

So far: OMG! What a tragedy that Glenn Gould did not record these! The music is wonderful, and Marcelle Meyer is, indeed, a revelation!


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 4, Op. 14 In G Minor "Sinfonia Piccola".


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Liszt: Totentanz (and other works)
Rian de Waal, piano; Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel (zigzag)


















now: 
Schumann: Sonatas for piano and violin
Andreas Staier, piano; Daniel Sepec, violin (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Enthusiast

Its been quite a while since I listened to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## robin4

_"Americans never quit." _

*Douglas MacArthur*


----------



## starthrower

Nice set I found at the library.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 2_
*Franck*
_Symphonic Variations_

Alexis Weissenberg piano
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert Von Karajan conducting


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Eclat/Multiples 
Domaines clarinette solo
Domaines clarinette et groupes instrumentaux
Improvisé - pour Dr Kalmus


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


>


For me one of the great Brahms' cycles and (alongside Skrowaczeski) the recording of the 1st that has finally resulted in my developing some understanding of that particular symphony.

(Sanderling's earlier cycle with the Dresden Staatskapelle is also impressive-Sanderling seems to be one of those conductors that does not disappoint and I envisage listening to more of his recordings where available)


----------



## Guest

Done with Kocsis, for now. Preludes, Book II, 7-12.










Same generally positive impression prevails. I must say I prefer Book I, mainly because they seem less clearly programmic. In Book I I get the sense of pure music that was inspired by a thought or image, rather than painting a thought or image.


----------



## Enthusiast

starthrower said:


> View attachment 123694
> 
> 
> Nice set I found at the library.


Mmm - that's a good one and quite different from all the others of these works ... with solo oboe instead of flute in 2 and no brass in 3.


----------



## Enthusiast

The end of my "listening day" which has been quite varied (Schoenberg, Brahms and now - almost as a climax - Monteverdi). Wonderful work and recording IMO.


----------



## Itullian

jim prideaux said:


> For me one of the great Brahms' cycles and (alongside Skrowaczeski) the recording of the 1st that has finally resulted in my developing some understanding of that particular symphony.
> 
> (Sanderling's earlier cycle with the Dresden Staatskapelle is also impressive-Sanderling seems to be one of those conductors that does not disappoint and I envisage listening to more of his recordings where available)


Totally agree......................
Amazing Brahms


----------



## D Smith

George Antheil: Symphonies 4 & 5, Over the Plains. John Storgards/BBC Philharmonic. Energetic and picturesque and very enjoyable. Good performances by Storgards.


----------



## canouro

*Hector Berlioz ‎- La Damnation De Faust*

Edith Mathis, Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre, Thomas Paul, 
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## WildThing

*Charles-Marie Widor: Organ Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6*

Joseph Nolan


----------



## ldiat

9-11-01


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Violin Concerto No. 1 & 2


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A facebook friend asked for new music with strings and this is it. Never before heard!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part five for this evening.

_Variationen über ein Thema von Joseph Haydn_ for orchestra op.56a (1873): ***

(*** unable to source an image - recording is by the The Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran on CFP)

_Drei Quartetten_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau a.k.a Otto Inkermann/Friedrich von Schiller/Georg Friedrich Daumer, after Turkish folk sources] (1874):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources] (1869-74):










Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1875):










String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1876):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1861-76):
Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):


----------



## Merl

Two very different recordings today. First up was this terrific, fresh recording of Mahler's 1st Symphony. Excellent recording and every Mahlerian should hear this. Possibly one of the best Mahler 1sts I've heard in a while.









Finally a very sweet-toned recording of the Schumann String Quartets. It may not have the intensity of other performances, or be as impressive, but the sweet playing is rather refreshing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Toscanini is unique in making this sound less like a ride in the country and more like a motor trip, where the string ostinati sound like pistons.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> First up was this terrific, fresh recording of Mahler's 1st Symphony. Excellent recording and every Mahlerian should hear this. Possibly one of the best Mahler 1sts I've heard in a while.


I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Itullian

Picked this set up for 20$.
Checking it out now.
Small band, fast Beethoven. (yuk)
Don't know if I can handle this. :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl, I haven't heard of that conductor at all, but your comment about how "every Mahlerian should hear this" has me intrigued, especially as the first is one of my favorite Mahler symphonies.. Can you share any more details? Is it a newer recording?

Current listening for me:










Pierre Boulez: Piano Sonata No.3. Jeffrey Swann. What a performance! I have never heard of this pianist until I got the CD (I think I paid $2 for it) but he's great! Excited to check out the Wuorinen as well.


----------



## xankl

Currently streaming through the Rarities selection from the DGG Beethoven 2020 set.
Can't seem to find valid file form of the artwork.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vincenzo Bellini*
_La Sonnambula_

Il Conte Rodolfo - Nicola Zaccaria
Teresa - Florenza Cossotto
Amina - Maria Callas
Elvino - Nicola Monti
Lisa - Eugenia Ratti
Alessio - Guiseppe Morresi
Un Notaro - Franco Ricciardi

Coro E Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milano
Antonino Votto


----------



## millionrainbows

More revelatory playing of Rameau by Marcelle Meyer! Recorded in 1946 and 1953. The 1946 stuff sounds like it was transferred from acetates, but is good. Her playing was maybe better back then. Very facile, lots of ornaments, sometimes a staccato touch. Her double-tapping is impeccable! It's what I imagine Glenn Gould could have done with these pieces.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Merl, I haven't heard of that conductor at all, but your comment about how "every Mahlerian should hear this" has me intrigued, especially as the first is one of my favorite Mahler symphonies.. Can you share any more details? Is it a newer recording?
> 
> Current listening for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierre Boulez: Piano Sonata No.3. Jeffrey Swann. What a performance! I have never heard of this pianist until I got the CD (I think I paid $2 for it) but he's great! Excited to check out the Wuorinen as well.


Orozco-Estrada's Mahler 1 was released in 2010. Excellent recording. Released on SACD but I have the standard stereo. Not as good as Honeck's amazing Mahler 1 but still a cracker.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
*Marin Marais*
Charivari Agréable
_
ASV - Gaudeamus_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto for Violin and Cello
*

Heifetz and Feuermann, 12/39.


----------



## StrE3ss

Chamber Music of Bohuslav Martinu
Yuri Gandelsman, Miroslav Hristov, Vladimir Valjarevic


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Orozco-Estrada's Mahler 1 was released in 2010. Excellent recording. Released on SACD but I have the standard stereo. Not as good as Honeck's amazing Mahler 1 but still a cracker.


Cool, thank you. Sounds like Honeck's is probably the one to check out then. Is it the one with the Pittsburgh Symphony? There's another one he's done with the BBC SO, it looks like.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.8 in F major, op.93. Roger Norrington, London Classical Players. I've had this CD for a few months now but haven't heard it. Merl told me earlier today that he thinks this Beethoven cycle is garbage, so I guess that gave me motivation to check it out. :lol:

I'm actually enjoying it, which is nice as I have been off Beethoven's symphonies for some time. Norrington's Beethoven is very HIP, period instruments, brisk tempi, etc, but still hard hitting. The strings sound great. I may be exploring this cycle further; if not, at least I have a great recording of the 8th symphony to enjoy. What a great symphony!


----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquistion.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral works by Jake Runestad:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Herbert Howells:


----------



## StrE3ss

Alkan: 12 Etudes, Op. 35 / Le Festin D'Esope / Scherzo Diabolico
Bernard Ringeissen


----------



## StrE3ss

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words
Ania Dorfmann


----------



## starthrower

Just getting in to this work, but it didn't knock me out like the St Matthew Passion.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Nos 1-2-3
Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonata in A Major & Schumann: Sonata in G Minor

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Rosetti - Symphony in G minor (M.A42/I:27)









(Maybe Senor Rosetti's best opus....????)


----------



## 13hm13

Józef Wieniawski (1837-1912):
Piano Concerto in G minor, op.20

Hamish Milne - piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Michał Dworzyński - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4/ Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Curmudgeon

J. S. Bach's "The Art of Fugue", performed by The Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

1) Variations WoO
2) Piano Sonatas (Complete Recordings) CD#7 -14

YVES NAT, piano


----------



## haydnguy

millionrainbows said:


> More revelatory playing of Rameau by Marcelle Meyer! Recorded in 1946 and 1953. The 1946 stuff sounds like it was transferred from acetates, but is good. Her playing was maybe better back then. Very facile, lots of ornaments, sometimes a staccato touch. Her double-tapping is impeccable! It's what I imagine Glenn Gould could have done with these pieces.
> 
> View attachment 123702
> View attachment 123703


I really like her. I am going to get out the box set I have of her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

English choral tradition at its best.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Oberon

Donald Grobe (Oberon), Plácido Domingo (Huon), Birgit Nilsson (Reiza), Julia Hamari (Fatima), Hermann Prey (Sherasmin), Marga Schiml (Puck), Arleen Auger (Mermaids)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


>


Itullian…...what do you make of these recordings?

I recently returned to the same 'line up' performing Schumann's symphonies and just could not get my head around a number of aspects.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Itullian

jim prideaux said:


> Itullian…...what do you make of these recordings?
> 
> I recently returned to the same 'line up' performing Schumann's symphonies and just could not get my head around a number of aspects.


I enjoy them for the different perspectives they bring.
I don't look to them for my total satisfaction on these works.
As an occasional diversion I like them.
At least Norrington doesn't rush things too much
and its a nice change of pace.
Will never be on my favorites list though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part six this morning.

_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin Luther, after Biblical sources/Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1877):










_Acht Klavierstücke_ op.76 (1871-78): 
_Zwei Rhapsodien_ op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.11-21_ for piano duet WoO (1879): ***

(*** Julius Katchen with Jean-Pierre Marty)










Violin Concerto in D op.78 (1878):










Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.79 (1878-79):










_Akademische Festouvertüre_ for orchestra op.80 (1880): ***
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1878-81): ***

(*** unable to source image. Recordings are by the The Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran and Martino Tirimo with the London PO conducted by Kurt Sanderling on CFP)


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

5 Pieces For Orchestra (1913)

3 Orchestral Songs For Voice & Orchestra (1913-194)

Symphony, Op. 21

Das Augenlicht, Op. 26

Cantata No. 1, Op. 29

Variations For Orchestra, Op. 30

Cantata No. 2, Op. 31


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A reconstruction of the 1595 Venetian Coronation of Doge Marino Grimani. Superb performances of the music of the Gabrielis in magnificent sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Nominated for best concerto recording 2019 by Presto .


----------



## Rogerx

Vierne & Franck: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Another Presto nomination.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition, Brahms: 10 Intermezzi. I'm still working on getting all of this edition with original cover art. Is it good? Yes.


----------



## Enthusiast

More opera from Monteverdi -


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12, and String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123720


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra n D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1989


----------



## D Smith

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto, Romanze, various arias arranged for violin. Arabella Steinbacher, Lawrence Foster, WDR Symphony. Very pleasant. She has lovely tone and interpretation but the recording is a bit distant.


----------



## Vasks

*Schieferdecker - Overture to Premier concert from "Concerts musicaux" (Kallwit/Harmonia mundi)
Peuerl - Selections from "Weltspiegel" (Duftschmid/cpo)
Fux - Turcaria (Duftschmid/Arcana)
Telemann - Oboe Concerto in f minor (Holliger/Philips)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> More opera from Monteverdi -
> 
> View attachment 123719


I love this recording. A fabulous performance with a great cast.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

This is an incredibly beautiful recording, where at times I'm so caught up in the sound that I forget to listen.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition, Sibelius.

An experimental recording in which Gould looped several microphones at varying distances from the piano. It is also a declaration of his love for the great Finnish composer, whom he had met in Berlin in the late 1950s at a performance of Sibelius's Fifth under Herbert von Karajan - "one of the truly indelible musical-dramatic experiences of my life." -from liner notes

Is it good? Yes.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

_"Men despise religion; they hate it, and they fear it is true."

from Pensées (1670)_

*Blaise Pascal*


----------



## Colin M

Boyer Symphony no. 1. Boyer, London Philharmonic

I had to do a double take at the streaming channel to confirm this was a piece from this decade! Majestic, romantic, and well played. And from a composer that grew up in Rhode Island no less! That was childhood and young adult and still sometimes mid adult happy grounds : )


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully sprightly performances of the Brandenburgs from Alessandrini and Concerto Italiano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Spiegel Im Spegel, Fur Alina*


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE TRANSMIGRATION OF SOULS
*John Adams*
New York Philharmonic
New York Choral Artists
Brooklyn Youth Chorus
Lorin Maazel - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Arvo Part, Spiegel Im Spegel, Fur Alina*


This is an old favorite of mine. I got into Arvo Pärt long before I really started to love classical music. Always throws me back to college, living on my own for the first time, I was listening to this a lot then.


----------



## D Smith

Doreen Carwithen: String Quartets 1 & 2. Alwyn: String Quartet No. 3. Tippett Quartet. This has become a favourite CD from this year. Carwithen's 2 quartets have gotten frequent listening here and Alwyn's is spiky and engaging. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135, Endellion Quartet










The anti-Debussy. A great work, among my favorites. I love the concise, yet intense, nature of the slow movement.

This recorded performance is good, it excels at allowing individual voices to be heard. There are times where I wish for a more integrated sound. Not my favorite set, but you can't listen to your favorite set all the time. Listening to your not-favorite set can bring insight. I think I will listen through the late quartets of this set.

Also listened to a track of Ciccolini's Debussy, Arabesque No 1. Splendid.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianoconcertos 3 & 4


----------



## Merl

Wow, that's weird. I played this on the way to work today and it's just come up as an answer on the TV show, Pointless. Wasn't a pointless answer though as one person had heard of it (apart from me). Coincidence central.


----------



## Dimace

Right now, under the full moon: Lucia Popp, R. Strauss and Four Last Songs. With LPO under Klaus Tennstedt. (EMI 1xCD. Death and Transformation also included) 

Very nice, all around FLS. Lucia is a true great and she will not disappoint you. Among the 5 best FLS performances in music history, despite the fact that the duo Norman / Masur is unbeatable and actually we are arguing for four places.


----------



## bharbeke

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 (first two movements)*

I have a feeling that this would have been wonderful to hear in the room. Unfortunately, whenever the orchestra added some volume, brass, or bombast, it sounded like they blew out the levels on the microphones, and the sound quality got noticeably worse. Amazon is saying this is from the 1960s, so the technology to record well did exist. This just didn't live up to basic sonic expectations that I have.

Next up: Uchida's recordings of Mozart sonatas


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Right now, under the full moon: Lucia Popp, R. Strauss and Four Last Songs. With LPO under Klaus Tennstedt. (EMI 1xCD. Death and Transformation also included)
> 
> Very nice, all around FLS. Lucia is a true great and she will not disappoint you. Among the 5 best FLS performances in music history, despite the fact that the duo Norman / Masur is unbearable and actually we are arguing for four places.


Unbearable or unbeatable. My fave is Svchwarzkopf/Szell but I like Popp/Tennstedt too. I'd like Norman's version better if it weren't for the slow speeds. It start slow and just gets slower until it almost grinds to a halt. It doesn't quite work for me, despite Norman's glorious singing.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Schumann and tea.... A much needed combination right about now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part seven for tonight.

_Nänie_ [_Funeral Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.82 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1881):
_Gesang der Parzen_ [_Song of the Fates_] mixed choir and orchestra op.89 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1882):










String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):










Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1884):










Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1882):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):








***

(*** same recording and sleeveart but on Philips rather than Decca)


----------



## Judith

Baron Scarpia said:


> Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135, Endellion Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Debussy. A great work, among my favorites. I love the concise, yet intense, nature of the slow movement.
> 
> This recorded performance is good, it excels at allowing individual voices to be heard. There are times where I wish for a more integrated sound. Not my favorite set, but you can't listen to your favorite set all the time. Listening to your not-favorite set can bring insight. I think I will listen through the late quartets of this set.
> 
> Also listened to a track of Ciccolini's Debussy, Arabesque No 1. Splendid.


Have this set which I do enjoy. Have seen them live too


----------



## Itullian

More of this............


----------



## Dimace

# tsaraslondon The auto correction of the fffff cell phone... Unbeatable to death. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bourdon

*More Divine Than Human*


----------



## Itullian

Piano concertos 4 & 5, Aimard/Harnoncourt

I recommend this box set if you like Harnoncourt.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto. Tianwa Yang, Gabriel Schwabe, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & Antoni Wit. Excellent Violin Concerto. I've really enjoyed everything Yang has recorded and her performance here is top notch. The Double Concerto is good too though a bit four square. Recommended.


----------



## Curmudgeon

I have been greatly enjoying the recordings of the Florestan Trio lately. This one is exceptional.


----------



## Merl

And to finish today it's this tremendous recording.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski)


----------



## flamencosketches

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123728
> 
> 
> Schumann and tea.... A much needed combination right about now.


Sounded so great, I had to replicate this combination myself. Current listening:










Robert Schumann: Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, op.63. Florestan Trio... with a glass of green tea. Lately I'm feeling like an "incurable Romantic" as Glenn Gould once called himself. Can't get enough of this great Romantic music... especially Schumann and Brahms 

By the way, @Curmudgeon, that Schumann violin sonatas CD on CPO sounds excellent! Going to check it out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Monteverdi-Lamento d'Arianna. The most modern renaissance music I heard all day  ...is it renaissance?


----------



## WildThing

Joseph Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 9

Kodály Quartet


----------



## WildThing

Blancrocher said:


> Rameau: Une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski)


This was my introduction to Rameau, and it really is a beautifully recorded, engaging, catchy collection of lollipops from his operas -- several of which now rank among my favorites of the baroque period.


----------



## Guest

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123733
> 
> 
> I have been greatly enjoying the recordings of the Florestan Trio lately. This one is exceptional.


That is one of my favorite discs, ever, particularly for the Ravel.


----------



## starthrower

Nos 1-2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, The Mermaid*


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: Trumpet, Organ and Horn Concertos
Various Artists, The Academy of Ancient music, Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Itullian

Jarvi's Brahms cycle is very good.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johann Sebastian Bach: Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis, BWV 21. Ton Koopman, the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir. This is an excellent, emotionally evocative cantata, and an excellent start to Koopman's legendary Bach cantatas cycle. The words and music are really speaking to me at this point in my life. Just beautiful.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Merl said:


> And to finish today it's this tremendous recording.
> 
> View attachment 123735


Indeed, top-notch interpretations. Järvi and his orchestra on Chandos are potent too.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Zemlinsky, The Mermaid*


I love the Mermaid, and that is the best rendition I know of it.


----------



## Curmudgeon

A bit of Schubert before supper, eh?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johann Sebastian Bach* ‎
_Overture Nr. 1 C-Major, BWM 1066	
Overture Nr. 2 B-minor, BWM 1067	
Overture Nr. 3 D-Major, BWM 1068	
Overture Nr. 4 D-Major, BWM 1069
_
Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123743


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos

Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor
Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin

2008


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

.................


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Piano Trios 1 &2. Leif Ove Andsnes, Christian Tetzlaff & Tanja Tetzlaff. Inspired by some previous posts I put this on. Lush and romantic playing from this group and highly recommended.


----------



## StrE3ss

Kuhlau: String Quartet / Piano Quartet
Andreas Meyer-Hermann

really good


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georg Friedrich Händel*
_The Complete Flute Sonatas
Sonata in B Minor, Op. 1, No. 9
Sonata in A Minor, Op. 1, No. 4	
Sonata in G Major, Op. 1, No. 5	
Sonata in E Minor, Halle Sonatas No. 2	
Sonata in B Minor, Halle Sonatas No. 3	
Sonata in A Minor, Halle Sonatas No. 1	
Sonata in C Major, Op. 1, No. 7	
Sonata in E Minor, Op. 1, No. 1b	
Sonata in F Major, Op. 1, No. 11	
Sonata in G Minor, Op. 1, No. 2_

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123747


*Franz Liszt*

Piano Concerto No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2
Totentanz (Danse macrabre)

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, conductor
Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in contemporary choral music of Ko Matsushita:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Volume 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georg Friedrich Händel*
_Jephtha_

Harpsichord - Harold Lester
Amor Artis Chorale
English Chamber Orchestra
Johannes Somary conducting

Bass Vocals - John Lawrenson
Contralto Vocals - Helen Watts, Maureen Forrester
Soprano Vocals - Reri Grist
Soprano Vocals [Boy Soprano] - Simon Woolf
Tenor Vocals - Alexander Young


----------



## StrE3ss

Pleyel: Symphonies, B. 126 and 140 / Symphonie Concertante, B. 115
Howard Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann; Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## Curmudgeon

Late night Vivaldi


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Violin Concertos Cycle, Vol. 2

Felix Ayo (violin & direction)

Symphonia Perusina Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Divertimenti

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Alceste - Opera in three acts. Italian version, Vienna (1767)

Kirsten Flagstad (soprano) - Alceste; Raoul Jobin (tenor) - Admeto; Alexander Young (tenor) - Evandro; Marion Lowe (soprano) - Ismene; Thomas Hemsley (baritone) - High Priest/Apollo/Infernal spirit; Joan Clark (soprano) - Eumelo; Rosemary Thayer (soprano) - Aspasia; James Atkins (baritone) - Herald/Oracle
The Geraint Jones Singers and Orchestra/Geraint Jones

rec. Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, UK, April-May 1956


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As modern instrument versions of the Bach concertos go, these are pretty unbeatable.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Wow, Klemperer's pacing here is perfect. VERY fast, but perfect; we never lose the "big line" & next to this recording the great Lenny Bernstein/NYPO sounds like sludge. There is also great clarity of textures, and I feel like I can hear every section with vivid clarity. (Of course, despite all this I still prefer Lenny's take, but that must have to do with "imprinting" and all that). I also need to hear Bruno Walter's recording with the NYPO, which I also have. It's not every day that I want to hear the Resurrection symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches

Is there any extant footage of Klemperer conducting Mahler's 2nd symphony, particularly the final movement? Conductors have a tendency to go completely nuts conducting the last parts of the finale, there's great footage of Bernstein, Rattle, Chailly etc in near ecstasy conducting the final bars, and frankly, I can't picture the stern maestro Klemperer doing this, at all :lol: it would likewise be interesting to see someone conduct these transcendent passages with a straight face.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous sound on this disc of Tchaikovsky pops and rarities.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 1-2-3

Igor Levit


----------



## flamencosketches

Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat minor, op.36. Vladimir Horowitz. The slow movement is seriously beautiful. Huge chords, beautiful singing lines, the epitome of 20th century Romanticism. Apparently the version used was prepared by the pianist himself by combining two of the composer's versions of the sonata, the original and a revision from almost two decades later. Horowitz's revision was consented to by Rachmaninov himself.


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I*
Musica Fiata, Roland Wilson


----------



## Bourdon

*Saint-Saëns - Sarasate - Dinicu - Paganini - Elgar - Brandl - Rims Korsakov - Chopin - Mompou - Scriabin - Engel - Prokofiev & Suk*


----------



## Vasks

_Whiling away with William_

*Bolcom - Orphee-Serenade (Orpheus CO/DG)
Bolcom - Symphony #4 (Slatkin/New World)*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano).


----------



## haydnguy

*Berwald* (1796 - 1868)

4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi



















This is my first listening but I'll tell you these symphonies are absolutely gorgeous. I don't usually add addendum's like this but these are just that good. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend these. Kind of like Schumann I'd say.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eight this afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.79 - arr. for cello and piano by Paul Klengel (orig. 1878-79 - arr. 1897):










Double Concerto in A-minor for violin, cello and orchestra op.102 (1887):










_Zigeunerlieder_ - eleven songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, piano op.103 [Texts: Hugo Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] - nos.1-7 and 11 arr. for voice and piano (orig. 1887-88 - arr. 1889):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler'Christian Reinhold Köstlin/Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey/Christian Reinhold Köstlin] (1885-88):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Fleming/Carl von Lemcke/Otto Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/Paul Heyse] (1886-88):



Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):


----------



## Itullian

Awesome Brahms


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## canouro

*Arcangelo Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6*
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock ‎


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123758


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

Sequentia

1994


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphonies 5 & 8.

These are wonderful performances by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment under Mackerras. The 5th is blithely sunny and the 8th full of dark foreboding in the first movement. They perform the symphony in Brian Newbould's completion which doesn't entirely convince me, but is interesting to hear none the less.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège- John Neschling

Recorded: March - April 2016
Recording Venue: Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

_"Christianity preaches the infinite worth of that which is seemingly worthless and the infinite worthlessness of that which is seemingly so valued." _

*Dietrich Bonhoeffer *

_Born: 1906

Died: April 9, 1945, Flossenbürg concentration camp, Germany
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

robin4 said:


> _"Christianity preaches the infinite worth of that which is seemingly worthless and the infinite worthlessness of that which is seemingly so valued." _
> 
> *Dietrich Bonhoeffer *
> 
> _Born: 1906
> 
> Died: April 9, 1945, Flossenbürg concentration camp, Germany
> _


Great quote! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This is a great box set, but on first listen the Beethoven recordings were the weakest. I'm taking another stab at the 6th. So far, the first movement is very lyrical.


----------



## Curmudgeon

I found this disk amongst the possessions of my late son after he died in 2006. It has been a favorite recording of mine since. I often listen to it and try to imagine what he heard when he listened to it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Having only heard Richard Maxfield's "Night Music" on LP, I was hoping for more of similar music. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## robin4




----------



## MusicSybarite

haydnguy said:


> *Berwald* (1796 - 1868)
> 
> 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
> Neeme Jarvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first listening but I'll tell you these symphonies are absolutely gorgeous. I don't usually add addendum's like this but these are just that good. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend these. Kind of like Schumann I'd say.


4 wonderful symphonies, but I prefer these ones over the Schumann ones every day of the year (unpopular opinion alert :lol: ).


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianosonatas K310-K330-K331


----------



## canouro

*Handel: Rodelinda*
Simone Kermes (Rodelinda), Marijana Mijanovic (Bertarido), Sonia Prina (Eduige), 
Marie-Nicole Lemieux (Unolfo), Steve Davislim (Grimoaldo), Vito Priante (Garibaldo)
Il Complesso Barocco, Alan Curtis


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies. Adam Fischer. Danish Chamber Orchestra. This set has been highly touted by some members here so I gave it a listen. I made it through the first 6 symphonies, but won't bother with the rest. Fischer seems quirky and capricious with his tempo and dynamics just for the sake of it. The strings in particular often truncate the ends of the notes which I can only assume is deliberate and this also shows up in the brass as well sometimes. Definitely different! but not my cup of tea.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 9

Oskar Fried / Staatskapelle Berlin

Lotte Leonard - Soprano

Jenny Sonnenberg - Contralto

Eugen Transky - Tenor

Wilhelm Guttmann - Bass

Bruno Kittel Chor

Recorded 1928

Sound is obviously sub-optimal by modern standards, but this is a fascinating performance. Fried varies the tempi much more than would be the case in a modern performance but the effect is compelling, particularly in the eerie, nebulous opening of the first movement and the presto at the beginning of the fourth movement (which is almost as savage as that found in Furtwängler's infamous 1942 rendition). A shame that Fried didn't leave more recordings.


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies. Adam Fischer. Danish Chamber Orchestra. This set has been highly touted by some members here so I gave it a listen. I made it through the first 6 symphonies, but won't bother with the rest. Fischer seems quirky and capricious with his tempo and dynamics just for the sake of it. The strings in particular often truncate the ends of the notes which I can only assume is deliberate and this also shows up in the brass as well sometimes. Definitely different! but not my cup of tea.


I agree, it is a quirky set (which I stated in my original review) and it won't please everyone, but I love those little idiomatic touches and Fisher's phrasing. Definitely a set to sample before you commit.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Faramundo

Too much forgotten, too much ignored in my own country, Edouard ws a great composer.

Here it's the Bochumer Symphoniker and the Stuttgarter Philharmoniker, Matthias Kuntzsch conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Kertesz and the LSO.


----------



## Faramundo

Truly enchanting is that music, total bliss at peaks. Von der Jugend !! Von der Schönheit !


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 1
Great Brahms


----------



## D Smith

I needed to hear some Beethoven in a more familiar approach so I put on these two excellent live recordings from Orfeo. The sound is a bit distorted on the 1961 but listenable. Bohm's 2nd is great, his 7th is too slow for my taste.

Symphony No. 3. Schuricht Vienna live 1961

(Sorry couldn't find album cover)

Symphonies 2 & 7. Bohm Vienna Live 1980


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> MOTETTEN
> _BWV 225-230_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> _
> ECM New Series_


I do not know this recording,their EMI recording was not very convincing imo.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*

CD7
Piano Sonata No. 16 in G Major, Op. 31 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major, Op. 109
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A Major, Op. 2, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-Sharp Major, Op. 78 "À Thérèse"

_Annie Fischer_


----------



## flamencosketches

Robert Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Jénö Jandó, Kodály Quartet. Nice fugato/counterpoint in the final movement.


----------



## flamencosketches

... & now Sergei Rachmaninov's Moment musical in B minor, op.16/3. Vladimir Horowitz. Beautiful piece!


----------



## Malx

Sibelius from 1936 & 1940 featuring the BBC SO under Adrian Boult:
Night Ride & Sunrise Op 55,
The Oceanides Op 73,
Romance in C Op 42,

The recordings are not as good as the Kajanus material I have listened to recently from the same box - and the performances are also a notch below imo.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Bach's Goldberg Variations transcribed for string quartet.


----------



## Malx

A couple of first symphonies:

Schumann - Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, Herreweghe.









Mahler, Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, Stenz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, From Holberg's Time*

This was serendipitous: I've had an unknown piece for strings stuck in my head for a while, and by chance I put this disc on, and there it is, the Holberg Suite. Now I have nothing to blame for keeping me up at night.


----------



## Malx

Another first symphony from a classic set that I should delve into more frequently:

Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - NBC SO, Toscanini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> View attachment 123775


Um, that's not how you hold a baton. Don't they teach you anything at conducting school?


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Um, that's not how you hold a baton. Don't they teach you anything at conducting school?


He is clearly attempting a balanced performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*

Beecham and the London Phil from 1939.


----------



## canouro

*Liszt: Orchestral Works*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: Piano Sonatas
Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Two Elegaic Melodies*

Jarvi and the Gothenberg Orchestra.

I'm dithering between Jarvi on DG and Engeset on Naxos for the complete works. I hate sitting on the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt:* Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. First time hearing this concerto as well as this soloist, who I understand is quite famous. Anyway the performance is just excellent. I'm becoming quite obsessed with maestro Ormandy and the "Philadelphia sound". Wow, they sound great here. I need to seek out more recordings of theirs at once.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123786


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony No. 4

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 123786
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
> Symphony No. 4
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> 2017


How is it? Those are my favorite RVW symphonies!


----------



## StrE3ss

Telemann : Concertos
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Curmudgeon

Acquired today.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Suite op. 29, Verklarte Nacht, 3 Pieces for Chamber Orchestra (Boulez)


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> How is it? Those are my favorite RVW symphonies!


I think it is very well played and recorded. Recommend!

Rocky


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123789


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## Joe B

Neil Ferris leading the Convivium Singers in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: Violin Concertos In C Major Hob.VIIa: 1, In G Major Hob. VIIa: 4, In A Major Hob. VIIa: 3/ Salomon: Romance in D Major
Simon Standage, The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123791


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 7, "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony No. 9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano).


----------



## MusicSybarite

This glorious symphony is pure genius and beauty. If you're familiar with Dvorak's tone poems or Glazunov's epic and colourful works, then don't miss this!!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Blumenstück, Op. 19/ Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6/ Fantasiestücke, Op. 12

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Ah .... another Mozart contemporary .... some decent PCs here ...









Dušek - Piano concertos - Košárek

František Xaver Dušek (Franz Xaver Duschek) (1731-1799):
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in D major
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in E flat major
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in C major

Karel Košárek - piano
Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem & Mozart: Coronation Mass

Maria Stader, Oralia Dominguez, Ernst Haefliger, Michel Roux

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Elisabeth Brasseur Choir, Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123785
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt:* Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. First time hearing this concerto as well as this soloist, who I understand is quite famous. Anyway the performance is just excellent. I'm becoming quite obsessed with maestro Ormandy and the "Philadelphia sound". Wow, they sound great here. I need to seek out more recordings of theirs at once.





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 123791
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 7, "Sinfonia Antartica"
> Symphony No. 9
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> 2019


An excellent Duo for the WE. A top concert and a top symphony for the English - Hungarian collaboration fans. Eugene, as he said my good friend, is much more than a maestro: he is a world monument like the Liberty Statue or the Eiffel Tower. The VW circle is something I must buy soon. It looks super.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc

Marcel Dupré (organ), Frances Yeend (soprano), Frances Bible (mezzo), David Lloyd (tenor), Yi-Kwei-Sze (bass)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Rackham Symphony Choir, Paul Paray.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in works by Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing*
St Paul's Service*
Requiem*

*performed Monday night in New Haven, CT


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem

Christiane Karg (soprano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## canouro

*Verdi: Overtures & Preludes*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler:* Das Lied von der Erde. James King, Janet Baker, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. This is the first recording of this great song cycle that I ever heard, and I think it will remain my favorite. Masterful singing, conducting, and playing, from one of Mahler's own favorite orchestras. Some of it is just so hard-hitting, including Dame Janet's Der Einsame im Herbst (and of course Der Abschied, which for all its immensity is a piece I still struggle with). Many thanks due to my good friend here, Bourdon, who put me onto this great recording after I wrote that I'd never heard DLvdE, a few months ago.


----------



## Faramundo

A terrific blending of centuries, the kind of recording that can grow on you with repeated (devoted) listenings.

Another "must have" in my opinion.


----------



## Enthusiast

I realised with some shock that it must be more than 4 months since I last listened to Mahler 2. Easily put right. There are so many great Mahler 2s and I'm not sure this quite qualifies as one of those but it is still an excellent and satisfying one with beautiful shaping and phrasing and a tendency to be slightly more brisk than we usually hear.


----------



## sonance

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances op. 46 and op. 72
Duo Yaara Tal & Andreas Groethuysen, piano (sony)










now:
Petros Shoujounian: Noravank*: String Quartets nos. 3 - 6 (all composed in 2013)
Quatuor Molinari (atma)










*Noravank (or Noravank at Amaghu) is an Armenian monastery. The string quartets commemorate the tragedy of the Armenian genocide and are based on Armenian liturgic chants. (from the booklet)


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 & 6

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam.


----------



## Joe B

Donald Pearson leading the Choirs and Orchestra of St. John's Cathedral Denver in works by Alan Hovhaness:


----------



## starthrower

A lucky find in the used bins at Angry Mom's in Ithaca last night. Gotta go back there again when I have more time to browse their awesome stock of used CDs & LPs.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

_"The first thing I remember about the world - and I pray that it may be the last - is that I was a stranger in it."_

*Malcolm Muggeridge*


----------



## canouro

*Smetana - Má Vlast*
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## haydnguy

*Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky [film score]

St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

Evgenia Gorohovskaya, mezzo-soprano
with the Chorus of St. Petersburg Teleradio Company,
the Chamber Chorus of St. Petersburg
and the St. Petersurg Chorus Capella

Recorded on March 16 & 17, 1993 ,
in Philharmonia Hall, St. Petersburg



> In 1938, Sergei Eisenstein made one of his most acclaimed films, Alexander Nevsky, on Alexander's victory over the Teutonic Knights. The soundtrack for the film was written by Sergei Prokofiev, who also reworked the score into a concert cantata. Today the film is renowned for its extraordinary battle on ice sequence, which has served as inspiration for countless other films. In the picture, Nevsky used a number of Russian proverbs, tying Nevsky firmly to Russian tradition[


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56,

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell.


----------



## flamencosketches

György Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R. V. Troussova, op.17. Rosemary Hardy, Peter Eötvös, Ensemble Modern. Wow!! Great stuff! This must be Kurtág's response to Pierrot Lunaire. The harmonic language here reminds me something of Webern, but not so spare, and also Boulez, but maybe not quite so sensuous. The music is also not such a far cry from Lutoslawski. Enough comparisons to his contemporaries; his music is truly original. Certainly one of the better living composers; I don't know if he's still composing anymore, but he's still alive and kicking at 93. Looks like his most recent composition is 2011's Brefs messages, op.47.



robin4 said:


> _"The first thing I remember about the world - and I pray that it may be the last - is that I was a stranger in it."_
> 
> *Malcolm Muggeridge*


These all look excellent. I have been interested in Mozart's Serenades and Divertimenti lately.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> György Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R. V. Troussova, op.17. Rosemary Hardy, Peter Eötvös, Ensemble Modern. Wow!! Great stuff! This must be Kurtág's response to Pierrot Lunaire. The harmonic language here reminds me something of Webern, but not so spare, and also Boulez, but maybe not quite so sensuous. The music is also not such a far cry from Lutoslawski. Enough comparisons to his contemporaries; his music is truly original. Certainly one of the better living composers; I don't know if he's still composing anymore, but he's still alive and kicking at 93. Looks like his most recent composition is 2011's Brefs messages, op.47.


He just recently finished a major opera that has been fermenting for decades. I had that Song Cycles CD in my hand last night at a funky basement store in Ithaca. I couldn't believe all of the modern classical CDs they had. I bought just one Carter disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

^You shoulda gone for it  I got this at a great record store in Athens, GA called Wuxtry, I highly recommend it if you're in the area. We have one here in Atlanta too but it's not quite as good. Anyway, they have a pretty great selection of Modern stuff too.


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "La scuola de gelosi" (Bamert/Chandos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in C, H.XVI:1 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Concertone for 2 Violins and Orchestra, K.190 (Kantorow/Denon)*


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> He just recently finished a major opera that has been fermenting for decades. I had that Song Cycles CD in my hand last night at a funky basement store in Ithaca. I couldn't believe all of the modern classical CDs they had. I bought just one Carter disc.


I'm reading about his new opera now. Wow, I'm excited to hear it!


----------



## millionrainbows

Merl said:


> I agree, it is a quirky set (which I stated in my original review) and it won't please everyone, but I love those little idiomatic touches and Fisher's phrasing. Definitely a set to sample before you commit.


If it's quirky, I want it! I'm sick of the same-old same-old!


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> Um, that's not how you hold a baton. Don't they teach you anything at conducting school?


Nah, he's got it poised to throw at the second clarinet for being flat! :lol:


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> ^You shoulda gone for it  I got this at a great record store in Athens, GA called Wuxtry, I highly recommend it if you're in the area. We have one here in Atlanta too but it's not quite as good. Anyway, they have a pretty great selection of Modern stuff too.


I didn't get to spend as much time as I wanted in there. We popped in before the Steve Hackett show. Will get back there for a longer browse.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I'm reading about his new opera now. Wow, I'm excited to hear it!


The premiere performance is up on YT. It's audio only.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mahler*

Symphony #9
Das Lied von der Erde

Janet Baker
James King
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Itullian

Some Saturday morning opera..........


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> György Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R. V. Troussova, op.17. Rosemary Hardy, Peter Eötvös, Ensemble Modern. Wow!! Great stuff! This must be Kurtág's response to Pierrot Lunaire. The harmonic language here reminds me something of Webern, but not so spare, and also Boulez, but maybe not quite so sensuous. The music is also not such a far cry from Lutoslawski. Enough comparisons to his contemporaries; his music is truly original. Certainly one of the better living composers; I don't know if he's still composing anymore, but he's still alive and kicking at 93. Looks like his most recent composition is 2011's Brefs messages, op.47.
> 
> These all look excellent. I have been interested in Mozart's Serenades and Divertimenti lately.


This morning I put on some Mozart serenades and divertimenti I bought about 20 years ago when I was on a Mozart kick. And haven't listened to for at least 20 years. They are very pleasant, and haven't caused my indigestion to act up (so far)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just arrived from Amazon. Tea brewing, disc 1, track one playing.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> *Mahler*
> 
> Symphony #9
> Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Janet Baker
> James King
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink


I listened to that this morning! Amazing DLvdE!!



Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123821
> 
> 
> Just arrived from Amazon. Tea brewing, disc 1, track one playing.


Enjoy! That box looks excellent, indeed I'm sure I will get it eventually.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms - 4 Symphonien*

Academic Festival Overture Op. 80
Gesang Der Parzen Op.89
Symphonie No. 1 Op. 68
Alt-Rhapsodie Op. 53
Symphonie No. 2 Op. 73

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4


----------



## canouro

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Krystian Zimerman, Simon Rattle, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully recorded


----------



## senza sordino

Dowland Galliard, Elgar Elegy, Elgar Introduction and Allegro, Elgar Serenade for Strings, Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite, Parry Lady Radnor's Suite









Bax Tintagel, Symphony no 7









Bax Phantasy for Viola and orchestra, Holland Ellingham Marshes for Viola and orchestra, Vaughan Williams Suite for viola and small orchestra, Harvey Reflections for Viola and small orchestra









Vaughan Williams Serenade to music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto 









Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Preludes Livres I & II

Marcelle Meyer

Recorded 1956


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 123791
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 7, "Sinfonia Antartica"
> Symphony No. 9
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> 2019


Are the narration elements on different tracks so as to enable them to be programmed out? 
I find narration of any kind in a musical setting distracting - thats why I struggle with a lot of opera, often the recitative kills the work for me.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Faure: Violin Sonata; Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet. Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Saigon Quartet. A gorgeous disc. The Faure is one of the least romantic performances I've heard but it works just as well. My only quibble is the piano is a bit more forward than the violin. The Chausson is glorious. If you've never heard this work, you're in for a treat. Highly recommended. Fantastic musicianship from all involved.


----------



## canouro

CD4

*Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau,
Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus


----------



## Malx

The new BBC MM features a very recommendable disc of Czech music:

Martinu, Piano Concerto No 4 'Incantation' played by Garrick Ohlsson along with the Dvorak Legends all performed by the BBC Scottish SO conducted by Ilan Volkov.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tubin: Symphony No. 8*
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, cond. 1986


----------



## Malx

Borodin String Quartet No 2 - Talich Quartet.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sallinen: Symphony. No. 4*
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen, cond. 2003


----------



## Rmathuln

*Panufnik: Symphony No. 9
Sinfonia di Speranza*
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra
Łukasz Borowicz, cond. 2011


----------



## Joe B

John Nelson leading Kathleen Battle, Itzhak Perlman and the Orchestra of St. Lukes in arias for soprano and violin by J.S. Bach:


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## jim prideaux

Manacorda and the Potsdamer Akademie.

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Piano Concerto No 2 - Claudio Arrau, LPO, Eliahu Inbal.









Grieg, Peer Gynt Suite No 2 - San Francisco Symphony, Blomstedt.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123834


*Ignaz Joseph Pleyel*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major for two clarinets and orchestra

Dieter Klöcker, clarinet
Sandra Arnold, clarinet

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim
Sebastian Tewinkel, conductor

2008


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms:* Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. When the piano comes in, gently, after the huge opening tutti... it's real magic. Brahms was 25 when he wrote this...?! Barely older than me! Yes, I have some catching up to do. Honestly, I think it is one of his best works, even in light of all the greatness that would come later.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Vivaldi: Four Seasons. Janine Jansen and friends. Extremely fresh and clear performance; Jansen uses just a single player per part and the harmonies and lines shine through. Recommended.


----------



## 13hm13

I've heard better but the two performances here are above average. The early/mid 1960s recording quality is "okay". Philips only got better, in the following years and decades.









Beethoven*, Sibelius*, The Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam*, George Szell ‎- Symphony No. 5 / Symphony No. 2
Label:
Philips ‎- 420 771-2
Series:
Legendary Classics -
Format:
CD, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123838


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
Ein geste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben, BWV 8
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 140
Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen, BWV 51
Jesu, der du meine Seele, BWV 78

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, conductor

recorded 1985-1988, compilation 1997


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vivaldi *
_Complete Concertos For Flute, Strings & Continuo_

Flute, Piccolo Flute - Severino Gazzelloni
Ensemble - I Musici









*Antonio Vivaldi*
_The Four Seasons_
*
Giuseppe Tartini *
_Sonata In Sol Minore "Il Trillo Del Diavolo"_

Anne-Sophie Mutter & The Trondheim Soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## starthrower

St. John Passion


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Kļava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Curmudgeon

Late night Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

Erasmus Widmann & Michael Praetorius

Accademia de Ricercare, Pietro Busca

Praetorius: Dances from Terpsichore/ Terpsichore Musarum
Widmann, E: Musicalischer Tugendtspiegel


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold, Bloch & Goldschmidt: Cello Concertos

Julian Steckel (cello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie; Daniel Raiskin conduting


----------



## MattB

Bach, J.S.: Toccata BWV 911; Partita No.2; English Suite No.2

_Martha Argerich_


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 30/ Piano Quintet No. 2 in E major, Op. 31

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Faramundo

I believe this work is based on a legend from Brittany.
Georgeous double LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 10, 11 & 12

I Musici


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Resting up nicely after a long day in Stroud yesterday. Johannes Brahms - various works part nine this afternoon.

_Fest und Gedenksprüche_ [_Festival and Commemoration Sentences_] - three motets for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109 [Texts: Luther Bible] (1889):
_Drei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 [Texts: Psalm LXIX/anon./Paul Eber](1889):










_(21)Ungarische Tänze_ for piano duet WoO1 - arr. for orchestra by Johannes Brahms/Antonín Dvořák/Iván Fischer/Robert Schollum/Frigyes Hidas (orig. 1858-68 and 1879):










Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in A-minor op.114 (1891):








***

(*** same recording and sleeveart but on Philips rather than Decca)

String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










*Roncesvalles
Burgos
Leon
Santiago*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; Alexandre Tharaud

Italian Concerto, BWV971
Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975


----------



## Faramundo

quintessential melancholy at its best, a soul soother.


----------



## Blancrocher

Webern: Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia, Orchestral Pieces op. 6 & op. 10, Symphony, Concerto, Variations (Sinopoli)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.2


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No.9 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. This is my first time listening to this symphony, and it's just as devastating as they all say (& I'm only on the first movement! :lol. I have a lot of thoughts going through my head that I'll not share here, but suffice it to say that the music seems to describe my life in terrifyingly accurate terms. In any case, I'm glad that I've finally gotten around to listening to Mahler's 9th in this 9th month of 2019. Beautiful music.

From this box set (on CD, not vinyl, but I like the original vinyl jackets):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in songs by Will Todd:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recordings from 1969 and 1974 so a mite old fashioned now, no doubt, and the Ambrosian Singers, who lend their voices to around half of the disc, hardly sound authentic, however virtuosic their contribution. Still, authentic or not, there is much that is splendid from both them and King's College, Cambridge. Glorious indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*

Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic.

On an episide of NCIS, the medical examiner said he went to a concert featuring Tchaikovsky's 2nd symphony, remarking he didn't know that Tchaikovsky wrote film music. I guess that was a dig. But personally, if this were the soundtrack to a movie, I think it would be an interesting movie.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Zoroastre" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
J. S. Bach - French Suite #1 (Suzuki/BIS)
Biber - Sonata #16 from "Rosary Sonatas" (Lautenbcaher/Vox)
Telemann - La Buffonne Suite (Standage/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: The Nursery/ Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano) Ricardo Requejo (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Brahms - 4 Symphonien*

Tragic Overture Op. 81
Schicksalsied Op. 54
Symphonie No. 3 Op. 90
Variations on a Theme By Joseph Haydn Op. 56A
Nanie Op. 82
Symphonie No. 4 Op. 98

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stunning pianism from the legendary Martha Argerich.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

Solomon with the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1956. Lovely, insightful playing, maybe not as intense as others but with a definite undercurrent.


----------



## robin4

_"Millions of spiritual creatures walk the earth

Unseen, both when we wake and when we sleep."_

*Paradise Lost*

*John Milton (1608-1674)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mixed BBC Magazine disc of English Music.

Delius: Brigg Fair - BBC Symphony Orchestra - Andrew Davis
VaughanWilliams - On Wenlock Edga - Andrew Kennedy - tenor, Simon Crawford-Phillips - piano, Royal String Quartet
Butterworth - Six Songs from A Shrophsire Lad- Jonathan Lemalu - bass, Iain Burnside - Piano
Finzi - Les us Garlands Bring - Jonathan Lemalu, BBC Symphony Orchestra - Jac van Steen

Lovely music. Performances are maybe not in the first rank, but all are much more than adequate. Both Kennedy and Lemalu have excellent, unforced, natural diction, which is a bonus.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 83
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23, Op. 57 "Appassionata"*
Erich Leinsdorf, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## robin4

*"The Rite of Spring" by Igor Stravinsky*

Joffrey Ballet 1987

choreography by Nijinsky


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Stunning pianism from the legendary Martha Argerich.


Good idea. Now playing:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata in C minor, BWV 911. Martha Argerich. From the DG "Collection Vol. 1: Solo Recordings" box set.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1/ Fantasie in C major, Op. 17/ Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123854


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, director

2017


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"










Walter Weller, City of Birmingham symphony orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Pierre Auguste Louis Blondeau (1784-1865): String Quartet in A Major (after Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.2, No.2)

Quatour Ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## canouro

*Richard Strauss: Wind concertos*

Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, p. 132
Oboe Concerto in D major, p. 144
Duet-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon, harp & strings, p. 147

_Peter Damm, Manfred Clement, Wolfgang Liebscher, Manfred Weise,
Rudolf Kempe, Dresden Staatskapelle_


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.88 in G Major

Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Curmudgeon

Tea, crossword puzzle, and Grieg. A good combo for a Sunday afternoon, eh?


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Sonata K570 - Andras Schiff
Played on Mozart's own piano, (a keyboard made by Anto Walter c1780) in the room in which he was born.
Certainly a disc of historical interest, the keyboard/room combo may not be ideal and it makes me wonder what Mozart would think if he had the opportunity to hear his compositions on a modern piano.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Oboe Quintet in C Major

Sarah Francis on oboe with the Tagore String Trio and Jonathan Barritt on Viola: Frances Mason, violin -- Brian Schiele, viola -- James Halsey, cello


----------



## senza sordino

Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas et Mellisande, Fantasie, Pavanne









Chausson Symphony, Poeme, Poeme de l'amour et de la mer, Piano Quartet, Concert (2 disks)









Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios 









Fauré and Franck String Quartets









Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123859


*Giacomo Puccini*

La Bohème

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

recorded 1998, reissued 2012


----------



## Malx

Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3 - Marie-Claire Alain (Organ), Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon.
A performance with a lovely Gallic flavour - which I like.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wolf*

Italienisches Liederbuch

Upshaw - BäR - Deutsch


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No 5 - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Johannes Brahms - tenth and final instalment tonight. I often find there is a certain poignancy involved when listening to a composer's final works but with Brahms we were especially lucky as he was allegedly planning to stop composing after the op.111 string quintet in 1890. His output was illustrious up until then anyway, but magine NOT being able to savour the four major chamber works for clarinet, the late piano pieces, the final four songs and the posthumously published organ works!

_Sieben Fantasien_ op.116 (1892):
_Drei Intermezzi_ op.117 (1892):
_Sechs Klavierstücke_ op.118 (1893):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ op.119 (1893):










_Scherzo_ in C-minor for violin and piano for the collaborative _F-A-E Sonata_ - arr. for clarinet and piano by Kálmán Berkes (orig. 1853 - arr. 1990s):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for alto, viola and piano op.91 - arr. for mezzo-soprano, clarinet and piano by Kálmán Berkes [Texts: Friedrich Rückert/Lope de Vega, trans. by Emanuel Geibel] (orig. 1863 and 1884 - arr. 1990s):
Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):



_Vier ernste Gesänge_ [_Four Serious Songs_] for bass/baritone and piano op.121 [Texts: Luther Bible] (1896):



_Chorale Prelude and Fugue_ on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ [_O Sadness, O Heartache_] WoO7 (1858):
_Fugue_ in A-flat minor WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor WoO9 (1856-57):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor WoO10 (1856-57):
_Eleven Chorale Preludes_ for organ op.post.122 (1896):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Rhapsody, Op. 14*


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler 1/Symphony No. 1
Live (1989)









A decent performance (tho' not as good as Abbado/Chicago) ... but recording quality is poor, which is (unfortunately) a DG characteristic


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann: Kinderszenen; Waldszenen; Papillons; Three Romances

Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 13*


----------



## cougarjuno

Nice collection of string quartets on one disc with Mozart's Dissonance and Hunt, and Haydn's Emperor.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 (first spin) - Richard Hickox leading The Northern Sinfonia and The Sinfonia Chorus in works by Arthur Bliss:










*Music for Strings
Pastoral 'Lie Strewn the White Flocks'*


----------



## D Smith

Four firsts.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1. Barenboim/Berlin. Excellent performance, Barenboim keeps things going and the orchestra sounds great.










Sibelius: Symphony No. 1. Maazel, Vienna. Technically excellent, not so much soul.










Schumann: Symphony No. 1. Mitropoulos, Vienna, Live 1957. Excellent performance with decent sound.










Brahms: Symphony No. 1. Thomas Zehetmair, Musikkolegium Winterhur. I've seen this recommended and gave it a try. It reminded me a little of the Fischer Beethoven. Arbitrary tempo changes and dynamics; I missed the pulse. The orchestra winds and horns were good but the strings were thin - perhaps that's the recording - but this ends up being wimpy Brahms in my opinion. Unimpressed.


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## StrE3ss

Franck: Violin Sonata in A Major,FWV8 & Debussy: Violin Sonata in G Minor, L. 140
Erick Friedman, André Previn


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123872


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 39, 73, 93, 105, 107, and 131

Collegium Vocale, Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe, direction

recorded 1990 and 1992, compilation 2002


----------



## 13hm13

My fave 4 Seasons? Perhaps ... both perf. and recording are 1st rate in this 1994 release ...









Antonio Vivaldi / Sonatori De La Gioiosa Marca, Giuliano Carmignola ‎- Les Quatre Saisons


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 & Piano Sonatas K281 & K332

Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Complete Violin Concertos Volume 2

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin and direction)


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11/Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Schuman: In Praise of Shahn

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No 4.

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Beverly Sills (Giulietta), Baker (Romeo),Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, Giuseppe Patanè.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I heard Zehetmair play one of these (can't now remember which one) as an encore at a concert in Grenoble, and it had quite an effect. I suppose one might consider his playing overly Romantic, but the playing is wonderful and I really enjoy this set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works throughout the day. Many of the goodies are here but numerous tone poems are conspicuous by their absence in my collection - some are central to his golden period of c. 1878 onwards so I must get around to plugging that particular gap at some point.

_Fantasy_ in C op.16 (bet. 1856 and 1863):
_Grande Pièce Symphonique_ in F-sharp minor op.17 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor op.18 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Pastorale_ in E op.19 (bet. 1860 and 1862)):
_Prière_ in C-sharp minor op.20 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Final_ in B-flat op.21 (bet. 1859 and 1862):
_Fantaisie_ in A (1878):
_Cantabile_ in B (1878):
_Piece héroique_ in B-minor (1878):
_Chorale_ in E (1890):
_Chorale_ in B-minor (1890):
_Chorale_ in A-minor (1890):










Piano Quintet in F-minor (1878-79):
Violin Sonata in A (1886):
_Symphonic Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1885):
Symphony in D-minor (1887-88):










_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ op.18 - arr. for piano by Harold Bauer (orig. bet. 1860 and 1862 - arr. 1877):
_Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ (1884):
_Prélude, Aria et Final_ (1886-87):










String Quartet in D (1889):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The music featured on this disc does exactly what it says on the tin. The mood is gentle, reflective, some of the pieces having religious titles, such as William Pursell's _Christ Looking Over Jerusalem_ or Paul Earls's _And On The Seventh Day_. None of the music is particularly demanding and, though all the composers are American, I'd suggest it its heavily influenced by the English Pastoral tradition.

Pleasant enough as background music, but I don't find any of the pieces particularly memorable.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartets

Coull Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Pièces de clavecin en concerto

Frans Brüggen Traverso
Sigiswald & Wieland kuijken
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, : Vier letzte Lieder and arias
Da geht er hin (from Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59)
Fass' ich sie bang (from Guntram)
Sieh, Amme, sieh (from Die Frau ohne Schatten)

Leontyne Price (soprano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra.

John McCarthy (chorus master), Ambrosian Singers

Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 16 in D major, Hob.XVI:14
Piano Sonata No. 29 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:45
Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20
Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27


----------



## Score reader

_Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543_ - Berliner Philarmoniker / Sir Simon Rattle

via BP's Digital Concerthall


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of course there have been many excellent versions of the Bach Cello Suites since Casals's pioneering version, but there is still something special about his recordings regardless of the ancient sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Rameau*
> 
> Pièces de clavecin en concerto
> 
> Frans Brüggen Traverso
> Sigiswald & Wieland kuijken
> Gustav Leonhardt


Awesome. Do you think the box is worth it? I seem to prefer his Deutsche Harmonia Mundi recordings over the Teldec.


----------



## Vasks

*Auric - Overture to "Cinq Bagatelles" (Duo Crommelynck/Claves)
Loeffler - Five Songs for Voice, Viola & Piano (Dazeley/Champs Hill)
Ibert - Paris - Suite symphonique (Dutoit/London)
Poulenc - Suite from "Les animaux modeles (Tingaud/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome. Do you think the box is worth it? I seem to prefer his Deutsche Harmonia Mundi recordings over the Teldec.


Difficult question,I bought mine for 20 euro,I think it is oop and you have to pay more than 100 dollar.The DHM edition is very attractive in price,you might found one for a little more than 10 dollar.

A must in the Teldec edition are the cembalo concertos,I never heard them so well performed as by Leonhardt and his consort

If you are lucky and find one for a reasonable price it's certainly worthwhile.The DHM edition should be your first choice but you may not neglect the cembalo concertos.

There are also these recordings,very well played but charged to much in tempo in my opinion.(6 CD's)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 4-5-6-7

Igor Levit


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Tafelmusik CD1


----------



## robin4

_Were you hiccoughing, Natasha?_

*lyrics: Sergei Rachmaninoff*

_Was that you hiccupping, Natasha,
As I was drinking champagne,

Champagne of various tastes and traits and types,
Of various vintages and strengths?

When in the cellars of Voronezh
I thought about you so fervently,

In love with you, Natasha, my poetess,
And in love with champagne too?

Here flows a Castalian spring,
But not one that inspires like that fabled stream;

Here poetry is craft, not art;
If you pay five francs, you can drink and sing!

_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123888


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas - BWV 32, 63, 65, 123, 124, 154, 191

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

recorded 1999-2000, issued 2010


----------



## robin4

Proms 2016

*Gustav Holst - The Planets*

Edward Gardner, National Youth Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Curmudgeon

A lttle Mendelssohn and Raff to start my day, eh?


----------



## Guest

Following up on the Endellion Quartet recording of Beethoven String Quartet No 16 (Op 135) I listened to the La Salle Quartet in the same work










I find the La Salle perhaps a bit more focused than the Endellion, but the recording is a bit shrill. I had this recording on Deutsche Grammophon vinyl back in the day and I think the digital mastering (from the early days of the CD) doesn't quite do the recording justice.

On to No 15 (Op 132) returning to the Endellion.










One of Beethoven's true masterpieces, especially the third movmement (Adagio molto - Andante). Very fine recorded performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123891


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets - BWV 118, 159, 159, 225, 227, 228, 229, 230

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## Judith

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 123890
> 
> 
> A lttle Mendelssohn and Raff to start my day, eh?


Have this wonderful recording. Lovely performance


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Curmudgeon

This was delivered just a hour ago. I already have at least 15 different recordings of the Four Seasons. The Hogwood / Academy of Ancient Music recording is still my favorite, but there are a lot of gems I have discovered that have come close.... and there have been so duds. So.... let's see what this one is like!


----------



## Faramundo

you drift further and further away from the musics that you 're accustomed to like or cherish; you enter unchartered territories peopled by composers the names of whom you not so long ago despised or works that acted as repellents because they're supposed to be difficult and brainy, but, and that's the reward of it, even in these untamed regions, sometimes dissonant, sometimes wild with anguish, you still find sketches or jewels of beauty, they are like illuminated cairns that beacon your way to more bold discoveries to come, enough said, shut up and listen...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight, concluding tomorrow morning - two discs of orchestral music from Granville Bantock and one of Herbert Howell's choral work.

_Tone Poem no.3: Fifine at the Fair - A Defence of Inconstancy_ (1901):
_Pagan Symphony: 'et ego in Arcadia vixi'_ (1927): 
_Two Heroic Ballads - 1: Cuchullan's Lament 2: Kishmul's Galley_ (1944):










_Tone Poem no.5: The Witch of Atlas_, after Percy Bysshe Shelley (1902):
_A Hebridean Symphony_ (1913):
_Hebridean Sea Poem no.2: The Sea Reivers_ (1917):
_Celtic Symphony_ for strings and six harps (1940):



_Hymnus Paradisi_ for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Requiem Mass/_Mass ordinary/Psalm XXIII_/_Psalm CXXI_/_Book of Revelation_/_The Salisbury Diurnal_] (1936-38):
_An English Mass_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, strings, flute, oboe, harp, timpani and organ [Text: Mass ordinary/_The Book of Common Prayer_] (1955):


----------



## Rambler

*Kalevi Aho: Symphonic Dances and Symphony No. 11* Kroumata (percussion ensemble), Lahti Symphony Orchestra conducted by Osmo Vanska on BIS







Approachable music from Finland. The symphony is for six percussionists and orchestra.

Aho is certainly interesting and I should look out for more of his music. I don't feel there is anything distinctively Finnish in this music - but perhaps I am unwise in expecting something more Sibelian from Finland.


----------



## Malx

A early addition to my collection not played for years:
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Vienna PO, Abbado.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mariana Flores singing Monteverdi. Heard about her on facebook, where I follow Hopkinson Smith. They have a new Dowland album coming soon.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas 1-6*
Mitsuko Uchida

I am lukewarm on No. 4, the performance on No. 1 is spectacular, and the other four are very fine.


----------



## Rambler

*Sharon Bezaly: Nordic Spell - Flute Concertos by Kalevi Aho, Haukur Tomasson and Christian Lindberg* on BIS















Flute concertos by Finnish Icelandic and Swedish composers. These are World Premier Recordings of works dedicated to the flautist Sharon Bezaly, and written in the years 2001-2002.

The Aho Concerto for Flutes and Orchestra has the Lahti Symphony Orchestra conducted by Osmo Vanska.

The Tomasson Flute Concerto No. 2 features the Iceland Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bernharbour Wilkinson.

The Lindberg concerto 'The World of Montuagretta' has the Swedish Chamber Orchestra concuted by the composer.

A rather attractive disc. Well recorded and colourful music. This music is also very easy to engage with.


----------



## pmsummer

BALTIC VOICES
_Vol 1_
*Arvo Pärt - Einojuhani Rautavaara - Sven-David Sandström - Veljo Tormis - Peteris Vasks - Cyrillus Kreek*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## xankl

morning listen


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.
> 
> Marvellous recording and interpretation.


listening again this evening and can only reiterate comments I earlier made although this time I am left with an impression of both 'grace' and good humour!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*

This is a well done, big-boned recording. But personally, it's not connecting with me like Murray Perahia or Malcom Bilson do, and I'm not sure why. I probably need to pay better attention.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stunning playing in this disc of virtuosic piano transcriptions.


----------



## StrE3ss

The Glass Effect (The Music of Philip Glass & Others)
Lavinia Meijer


----------



## Colin M

Barber Souvenirs (Ballet Suite), Op. 28 Alsop, Royal Scottish 

Just a delightful play on the word Suite where different locations in a concert hall are opportunities to musically paint humor and romance and reality (e.g., "The Next Afternoon'). Highly recommended. This particular Naxos compilation also includes a great version of his Violin Concerto with Buswell.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*
> 
> This is a well done, big-boned recording. But personally, it's not connecting with me like Murray Perahia or Malcom Bilson do, and I'm not sure why. I probably need to pay better attention.
> 
> View attachment 123906


Yeah right,pay more attention but nog like Abbado


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Trios Volume 1

The Florestan Trio

Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27
Piano Trio No. 38 in D major, Hob.XV:24
Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob.XV:25 'Gypsy'
Piano Trio No. 40 in F sharp minor, Hob.XV
Piano Trio No. 43 in C Major, Hob.XV:27


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro, Op. 70 / Pieces, Op. 73 & 102 - Schubert: Sonata "Arpeggione", D 821
David Geringas, Tatjana Schatz


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas, Vol. 1

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Our local station played Beethoven's piano sonata Op. 14 no. 1, normally obscure enough (Kovacevich). But it totally cast into shade the work played next, Sibelius's En Saga. Who would have thought it?










BTW I see the Kovacevich cycle is $15 on Amazon, a real bargain


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


----------



## Rogerx

haydn

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major
String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## jim prideaux

having enjoyed Peter Maag's recording of Beethoven's 4th Symphony so much last night I have now returned to an alternate recording-Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Bourdon

*Straight from the Heart*

*The Chansonnier Cordiforme*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dessau - orchestral works, piano works and string quartets.

Dessau's fame - such as it is - rests largely on his collaborative work with Bertolt Brecht and for being at the forefront of musical life in the fledgling German Democratic Republic, a position he shared with Hanns Eisler. Because of anxieties created by the then-new Cold War and their own Socialist affiliations both composers were no longer welcome in the USA, where they had settled in the late 1930s, and so relocated to the Soviet-occupied zone of Germany in 1948.

Although Dessau's theatrical work is not represented the works here still make for an interesting overview: as with Eisler, Dessau developed a diverse portfolio which often reflected the cultural and political climate of where he was living at the time, so his music gives the impression that he could be all things to all men, but he was a modernist by inclination (he dabbled in serialism and was in general sympathetic to the musical _avant-garde_ of the West) and although a committed communist he refused to rein himself in when the fruits of his more adventurous labours occasionally raised the hackles of the East German cultural ministers.

_In memoriam Bertolt Brecht_ (1956-57):
_Bach-Variationen_ (1963):
_Orchestral Music no.2: Meer der Stürme_ [_Sea of Storms_] (1967):
_Orchestral Music no.4_ (1973):



Piano Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
_Neun Klavierstücke_ for piano (1932):
_Guernica_ - piano piece after Picasso (1938):
_Fantasietta_ for piano in C-sharp (1971):
_Sonatine_ for piano and orchestra (1975):



String Quartet no.1 (1932):
String Quartet no.2 (1942-43):
String Quartet no.3 (1943-46):
String Quartet no.4 (1948):
String Quartet no.5 (1955):
String Quartet no.6 (1971-74):
String Quartet no.7 (1975):








***

(*** played by the New Leipzig Quartet)

Symphony no.2 (1934 - rev. 1962):
_Symphonische Mozart-Adaptation_ - arr. of W.A. Mozart's String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1965):
_Orchestral Music no.3: 'Lenin'_ for piano and orchestra, with finale for mixed choir and children's choir [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1969):


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Paul Kletzki, Philharmonia Orchestra, with Murray Dickie and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing the upper and lower part respectively. I'm taken with DFD's vocal, less so with Dickie, but he isn't outright bad or anything. The conducting and playing is excellent, as is the sound. I had never heard of this conductor, but a friend put me onto this recording and so far I am impressed.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, C: Symphony in D minor/ Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive work if not a top rank one. It is the kind of work that if it was British I would know it a lot better and I imagine French listeners are much more familiar with it than I am.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having enjoyed Peter Maag's recording of Beethoven's 4th Symphony so much last night I have now returned to an alternate recording-Harnoncourt and the COE.


……..and now-Walter and the CSO!

( there is something in the 4th at various stages where it seems very much the precursor to the 6th)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Benjamin Appl (baritone)- Concerto Köln

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition: Mozart, The Piano Sonatas Vol. 5. Do you understand that Mozart is a harmonic thinker, and that Bach is a contrapuntal composer? I do now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Paul Kletzki, Philharmonia Orchestra, with Murray Dickie and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing the upper and lower part respectively. I'm taken with DFD's vocal, less so with Dickie, but he isn't outright bad or anything. The conducting and playing is excellent, as is the sound. I had never heard of this conductor, but a friend put me onto this recording and so far I am impressed.


I have a live Fischer-Dieskau version under Krips, on which Wunderlich is the tenor soloist, which is now available on DG. Both soloists are excellent, but there is another live version with the two of them under Keilberth, which is even finer apparently. It used to be available on Myto, but is probably quite hard to find now.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Catone in Utica" (Leppard/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #73 (Jones/Nonesuch)
W. A. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Holliger/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie & Sonatinas for Violin & Piano

Andrés Cárdenes (violin), David Deveau (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## pmsummer

QUIETUDE
*Chopin - Debussy - Mendelssohn - Respighi - Salzedo - Satie - Sibelius*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Our local station played Beethoven's piano sonata Op. 14 no. 1, normally obscure enough (Kovacevich). But it totally cast into shade the work played next, Sibelius's En Saga. Who would have thought it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I see the Kovacevich cycle is $15 on Amazon, a real bargain


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Bourdon

*Praetorius*


----------



## Faramundo

Grieg, not convincing; maybe I was distracted.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Violin Concerto/ Françaix: Nonetto 'after Mozart's quintet kv452'/Schumann: Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra, Op.131

Sebastian Bohren (violin)

Chaarts Chamber Artists.


----------



## robin4

_I even prefer to suppose that some body-snatcher, accustomed to hanging about Golgotha to pick up anything that might be going, heard in his dim-witted way that the King of the Jews was up for execution.

Good ! he thinks: there are bound to be pickings there. So he waits till the job is done, finds out where the corpse has been laid, drags the stone away and then, making sure no one is watching, decamps with the body.

What a disappointment for him! This King of the Jews has no crown, no jewels, no orbs, no sceptre, no ring; he is just a worthless, wasted, broken, naked body.

The man contemptuously abandons the body to the vultures, who in their turn Ieave the bones to whiten in the sun-those precious, precious bones!

Observer, 26 March 1967
_
*JESUS REDISCOVERED

By MALCOLM MUGGERIDGE*


----------



## chill782002

Walton - Symphony No 1

Sir Hamilton Harty / London Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1935

The first recording, made only a few days after the first performance of the complete work. I have quite a few versions of this symphony but I think this is still my favourite from a performance point of view, even if the sound is of its time.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123916


*Giovanni Gabrieli*
- Motet: Hodie Christus natus est a 8

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
- Organ Prelude, BWV 600
- Christmas Cantata, BWV 63
- Magnificat in E flat, BWV 243a

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, conductor

2015


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

Second book of Songs


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> An attractive work if not a top rank one. It is the kind of work that if it was British I would know it a lot better and I imagine French listeners are much more familiar with it than I am.
> 
> View attachment 123912


I've always really liked _The seven Stars Symphony_, especially the eerie Greta Garbo movement, where he uses the Ondes Martenot.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Faramundo

The shortest path to being in a good mood.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Faramundo said:


> The shortest path to being in a good mood.
> 
> View attachment 123920


Still my top recommendation for the opera. Despite the fact that its lead soprano is Spanish, this recording always feels authentically French. Monteux's pacing is absolutely perfect and his cast well nigh perfect, with De Los Angeles just the most adorable Manon you're ever likely to hear.


----------



## Itullian

I'm a Brahms, Schumann addict.
My new Brahms set.
So far I love it!


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn*

:clap:


----------



## Curmudgeon

haydnguy said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> :clap:


Talk about synchronicity! I just ordered this recording from Amazon earlier today!


----------



## 13hm13

The performance and recording -- on this 2-CD recording from 1987 -- are merely "okay". Still on the lookout for a better Symph 1 ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123925


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quintet in F minor
String Quartet in A minor

Takács Quartet
Stephen Hough, piano

2007


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream: My Life in Music* DVD on Avie








Julian Bream recounting his life. A very endearing and human account from Julian, with plenty of humour.


----------



## haydnguy

Curmudgeon said:


> Talk about synchronicity! I just ordered this recording from Amazon earlier today!


You won't be sorry!


----------



## Itullian

Act 1


----------



## Faramundo

Beautiful , dreamlike, soothing.


----------



## xankl

among my favourite op.100 versions...


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> I have a live Fischer-Dieskau version under Krips, on which Wunderlich is the tenor soloist, which is now available on DG. Both soloists are excellent, but there is another live version with the two of them under Keilberth, which is even finer apparently. It used to be available on Myto, but is probably quite hard to find now.


The Krips/Wunderlich/DFD sounds just amazing. I have been looking out for it actually. Krips is not a conductor I count as a favorite, but I love DFD and Wunderlich is my all-time favorite tenor, especially as a singer of Lieder, so I owe it a shot. Overall, though, I think I prefer an alto in the lower role. Both are valid interpretations in my book, though. I have been thinking about DLvdE all day, ever since starting off my day with it. Such beautiful music...


----------



## flamencosketches

Frédéric Chopin: 24 Préludes, op.28. Martha Argerich. This is one of the recordings that first got me into classical music last year. Beautiful stuff...

From the excellent DG Martha Argerich Collection












xankl said:


> among my favourite op.100 versions...
> View attachment 123928


Might I suggest to you the Immerseel/Bylsma/Beths. I think it's a great recording, on period instruments.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> The Krips/Wunderlich/DFD sounds just amazing. I have been looking out for it actually. Krips is not a conductor I count as a favorite, but I love DFD and Wunderlich is my all-time favorite tenor, especially as a singer of Lieder, so I owe it a shot. Overall, though, I think I prefer an alto in the lower role. Both are valid interpretations in my book, though. I have been thinking about DLvdE all day, ever since starting off my day with it. Such beautiful music...


Do you know the live Kubelik version with Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt? It's my all time favourite. Aside from the Haitink studio recording, there are three live versions with Baker (the others are with Kempe, a concert I attended myself, and with Leppard) but the Kubelik is something special indeed and Baker surpasses herself. The final _Abschied_ is abolutely shattering.


----------



## 13hm13

Excellent Decca sonics in this intriguing CD package ... (it's a CD!) ...

















Recorded in the Sofiensaal, Vienna, in March 1958 (Schubert) & March 1959 (Spohr)
Schubert*, Spohr* - Wiener Oktett ‎- Octets / Oktette
Label: Decca ‎- 466 580-2
Series: Decca Legends -
Format: CD, Compilation
Released: 2000


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Curmudgeon

pmsummer said:


> IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
> _Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
> Lachrimae
> *John Dowland*
> Dowland-Suite
> *Carl Rütti*
> bFIVE Recorder Consort
> _
> Coviello_


Oh, that looks like it should be a good recording!


----------



## Curmudgeon

Un Camino De Santiago.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director
_
Explore Music / EMI Decca_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Curmudgeon

A recent acquisition.


----------



## StrE3ss

Weber - Beethoven - Mozart - Ibert, Concert du 08/12/1955, C. Haskil (piano)
Orchestre National de la RTF, André Cluytens


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies : disk 1
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## KenOC

Some heavy listening. Shostakovich's Leningrad in its greatest recording, Bernstein and the Chicagoans.


----------



## 13hm13

Heinrich Joseph Baermann - Clarinet Concertino in C-minor, Op.29 (1818)


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Symphony in F major, Op. 27, Ben. 140 'Symphonie Périodique'/: Violin Concerto in D (Benton 103/103A)
Vanhal: Symphony in G major

Sebastian Bohren (violin)

Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto, Luca Bizzozero


----------



## 13hm13

WINTER, P. von: Flute Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 / LACHNER, F.P.: Flute Concerto / ROSETTI, A.: Flute Concerto (B. Meier) (German Flute Concertos)

Just the PV Winter 2 for now ...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Rogerx

Méhul: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Symphony No. 2 in D major

Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra, Jorge Rotter.


----------



## Janspe

*F. Schubert: Sonata for Piano and Arpeggione in A minor, D.821 (heard here with the cello instead)*
Benjamin Britten, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello









I realized today that it's been years since I last heard this wonderful piece in its entirety. I've been exploring Schnabel's Schubert recordings in the past few days, and thus I've been very much in a Schubert mood. Happy to revisit this piece, it's truly a gem!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande.

George London (baritone), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Gregore Kubrack (baritone), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Guus Hoekman (bass), Rosine Brédy (soprano), Rosine Brédy (baritone), Camille Maurane (baritone).

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Choeur Du Grand Theatre De Geneve
Ernest Ansermet.

Recorded: 1964-07-18
Recording Venue: Grand Théâtre, Geneva


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## rice

Myaskovsky's violin sonata


----------



## Itullian

Just spectacular sound!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Herreweghe's 3rd recording of the _B Minor Mass_ and, by all accounts, his best. Both singing and playing are superb and I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Faramundo

works that always sound like it's the day after God's Wrath but I guess I like that..


----------



## Faramundo

Oops, i forgot the pic in my last..


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Gramophone Magazine June 2019



> It is no hardship to review yet another Saint-Saëns piano concerto recording when it is as good as this…Believe me, [Kantorow] is the real deal - a firebreathing virtuoso with a poetic charm and innate stylistic mastery… I had forgotten just how demanding is some of the piano writing [in No. 4] is but I have rarely heard it delivered with such commanding ease and infectious delight.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Do you know the live Kubelik version with Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt? It's my all time favourite. Aside from the Haitink studio recording, there are three live versions with Baker (the others are with Kempe, a concert I attended myself, and with Leppard) but the Kubelik is something special indeed and Baker surpasses herself. The final _Abschied_ is abolutely shattering.


No, but you're not the first to recommend it to me with such high praise. I guess I must get my hands on that one too.  It's hard to imagine a better performance than Baker on the great Haitink studio recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> *F. Schubert: Sonata for Piano and Arpeggione in A minor, D.821 (heard here with the cello instead)*
> Benjamin Britten, piano
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> 
> View attachment 123937
> 
> 
> I realized today that it's been years since I last heard this wonderful piece in its entirety. I've been exploring Schnabel's Schubert recordings in the past few days, and thus I've been very much in a Schubert mood. Happy to revisit this piece, it's truly a gem!


Yeess!! I've gotten the Schnabel Schubert box on Warner recently, and it's phenomenal. I only wish he'd recorded more of the sonatas.


----------



## flamencosketches

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian

Death and the Maiden


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been working my way through this over the last few days ...









... which has been a great experience.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After listening to various works of Paul Dessau it's appropriate that I now turn to the music of Hanns Eisler, a composer Dessau had much common ideological ground with, not to mention something of a shared destiny. Part one focusses on Eisler's output before his exile from Germany in 1933.

_Fünf Frühe Klavierstücke_ WoO (1918 and 1922):
Piano Sonata no.1 op.1 (1923):
_(4) Klavierstücke_ op.3 (1923):
Piano Sonata no.2 [_In Form von Variationen_] op.6 (1925):
_Acht Klavierstücke_ op.8 (1925):



_Galgenlieder_ [_Gallows Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917): 
_Drei Lieder_ for middle-range voice and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Li-Tai-Pe/Oshen] (1919):
_Divertimento_ for wind quintet op.4 (1923):
_Tagebuch des Hanns Eisler_ [_Hanns Eisler's Diary_] for female vocal trio, tenor, violin and piano op.9 [Texts: Hanns Eisler] (1926):
_Tempo der Zeit_ [_Tempo of Time_] - radio cantata for speaker, alto, bass, mixed choir and small orchestra op.16 [Text: Robert Gilbert a.k.a. David Weber] (1929):










_Kleine Sinfonie_ op.29 (1931-32):










_Scherzo_ for string trio WoO (1920):
_Palmström_ [_Studien über zwölftonreihen (Studies on Twelve-Tone Rows)_] - parody for voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.5 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1924):
Duo for violin and cello op.7 (1924):
_Zeitungsausschnitte_ [_Newspaper Cuttings_] - cycle of eight songs for voice and piano op.11 [Texts: anon./Jaroslav Hašek/Hanns Eisler] (1926):










_Ballade vom N****r Jim_ - no.6 from _Balladenbuch_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.18 [Text: Robert Gilbert a.k.a. David Weber] (1929): 
_Wohltätigkeit_ [_Charity_] - no.2 from _Vier Balladen_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.22 [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1930):
_Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern_ [_Ballad of the Sackthrowers_] - no.4 from _Vier Balleden_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.22 [Text: Julian Arendt] (1930): 
_Orchestersuite no.2_ from the music for the film _Niemandsland_ [_No Man's Land_] op.23 (1927-30):
_Orchestersuite no.3_ from the music for the film _Kuhle Wampe_ [_Empty Belly_] op.26 (1931-32):
_Orchestersuite no.4_ from the music for the film _Die Jugend hat das Wort_ [_Youth has the Word_] op.30 (1932):
_Orchestersuite no.5_ from the music for the film _Dans les rues_ [_In the Streets_] op.34 (1933):
_Das Lied vom SA-Mann_ [_The Song of the SA Private_] - no.1 from _Vier Balladen_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.41 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1931-32):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> No, but you're not the first to recommend it to me with such high praise. I guess I must get my hands on that one too.  It's hard to imagine a better performance than Baker on the great Haitink studio recording.


I'm a huge Baker fan and, believe me, for Kubelik she trascends what she did in the studio with Haitink. You really should hear it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Strauss, Lutoslawski: Oboe Concertos, Hans Holliger, Gielen cond. The Strauss is a different recording than I'm used to (Karajan), but interesting, yet predictable. Most valued by me for the Lutoslawski.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'& : A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61/ Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21/ Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 61 (excerpts)

London Symphony Orchestra
Peter Maag
Recorded: 1960-04-21
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## 13hm13

The Dutch composer's main opus (auto-suggested on YouTube) ....

Johannes Verhulst (1816-1891):

Symphony in E minor, op.46










Also on the CD:
Overture in B minor, op.2
Overture in C minor, op.3
Overture in D minor, op.8


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony in C minor, EG 119, from ...

Grieg - Complete Symphonic Works (Vol.4) - Eivind Aadland










Edvard Grieg (1843-1907) - complete symphonic works (Vol.4):
Symphony in C minor, EG 119
Piano Concerto in A minor, op.16

Herbert Schuch - piano
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Eivind Aadland - conductor


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous Scriabin and Prokoviev. The Debussy is wonderfully played too, but lacks a little in atmosphere for my taste. Gramophone magazine's reviewer called it _excessively literal_ and I do see what he was driving at. Nevertheless this is a tremendous disc and both the Scriabin and Prokoviev might well be considered benchmarks.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations/ In the South (Alassio), Op. 50/
Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123945


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2012


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## flamencosketches

Red Terror said:


>


This has been recently reissued by Warner, I really want to pick one up now that it's good and cheap.


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

Fine playing by Sempé


----------



## Red Terror

flamencosketches said:


> This has been recently reissued by Warner, I really want to pick one up now that it's good and cheap.


Worth every penny.


----------



## Vasks

_A-1 Arthur_

*Honegger - Cello Concrto (Poltera/BIS)
Honegger - Saluste du Bartas (Gauvin/Atma)
Honegger - Concerto da camera (Schwartz/Nonesuch)
Honegger - Symphony #5 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Vol.3

Nr. 3, 6, 8 (B 18; op. 12; op. 80)
Vogler Quartett.


----------



## robin4

_"The simplification of anything is always sensational." _

*G. K. Chesterton*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sonance

First Listen 
Isang Yun: Sunrise Falling
Dennis Russell Davies, piano; Matt Haimovitz, cello; Yumi Hwang-Williams, violin; Maki Namekawa, piano; Bruckner Orchester Linz/Dennis Russell Davies (pentatone)
(yesterday CD 1 with: Cello Concerto; Interludium A; Glissées for Solo Cello; Fanfare & Memorial;
today CD 2 with: Violin Concerto; Kontraste [two pieces for solo violin]; Gasa for violin and piano)


----------



## Faramundo

Ukrainian Orthodox mass.


----------



## Bourdon

Faramundo said:


> Ukrainian Orthodox mass.
> 
> View attachment 123947


Surpise,I have that LP :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Chambonnières*

A very fine recording


----------



## Itullian

This Kodaly cycle is as good as any.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I love the gorgeously Romantic first movement of Barber's Violin Conerto, and the Korngold makes an apt coupling here. Excellent performances of both by the then 23 year old Gil Shaham with the London Symphony Orchestra under Andre Previn.


----------



## Merl

I've got 2 LVB string Quartet cycles in the car at the moment but only one is getting played. The Borodins are very good, don't get me wrong, but the Vermer cycle is even better. The Borodins are a bit too smooth, po-faced and serious in this repertoire but the Vermeers seem to have a great line through the lot and sound like a group enjoying these works far more. They also dig in when necessary. It's becoming one of my favourite SQ sets.

Glorious








Very good but no cigar


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I've got 2 LVB string Quartet cycles in the car at the moment but only one is getting played. The Borodins are very good, don't get me wrong, but the Vermer cycle is even better. The Borodins are a bit too smooth, po-faced and serious in this repertoire but the Vermeers seem to have a great line through the lot and sound like a group enjoying these works far more. They also dig in when necessary. It's becoming one of my favourite SQ sets.
> 
> Glorious
> View attachment 123949


The Vermeer is my favorite Beethoven cycle. (I have the Borodin, but have not listened to it yet.) I think of the Vermeer as a warm old world performance in modern sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Rambler

*The Twenty-Fifth Hour - The Chamber Music Of Thomas Ades* Calder Quartet with Thomas Ades (piano) on Signum Classics















Excellent disc. Thomas Ades is equally at home with chamber music as he is with orchestral works. This music just sounds right to my ear.


----------



## Itullian

4 & 5


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123955


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 4

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2014


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You* Barbara Hannigan with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & Winter








An appealing work - well to me any way. I see the Guardian are listing the best classical music of the 21st century and have placed this No. 1 on the list. Are they are saying this is the greatest 21st century work? Controversial if so!


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Gospel According to The Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic and Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG








John Adam's take on the oratorio. Vibrant music, with many beautiful sections.

With this I take my listening leave of this century, and roll back the listening clock a thousand years or so. Early music for a spell.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.

Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Music of Palestrina, performed by Lionheart. Very beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## pmsummer

PERPETUAL MOTION
*Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Beethoven - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini*
Béla Fleck - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## flamencosketches

Johannes Brahms: String Quartet No.1 in C minor, op.51/1. Das Alban Berg Quartett. Very good stuff. It seems Brahms' string quartets are not quite as highly lauded as some of his other chamber works, and I can't see any reason why. The only problem I can think of is that there are not more of them, which is a problem with Brahms' output in any genre...!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Nicely done but not a recording that will sit near the top of my collection of Beethoven's 6ths.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas 7-12*
Mitsuko Uchida

7-10 are fantastic, and the other two are also enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 123963
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: String Quartet No.1 in C minor, op.51/1. Das Alban Berg Quartett. Very good stuff. It seems Brahms' string quartets are not quite as highly lauded as some of his other chamber works, and I can't see any reason why. The only problem I can think of is that there are not more of them, which is a problem with Brahms' output in any genre...!


Yes, that's been a trend sadly. I had had in low esteem those quartets, but now I changed my mind and I find them quite interesting, passionate and very eloquent.


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

String Quintets 2 & 3

Nobuko Imai (viola)
Auryn Quartet


----------



## Curmudgeon

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123967


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 5
Choral Fantasy

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
The Prague Philharmonic Choir
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and conductor

2014


----------



## Colin M

Beethoven Symphony no. 6, Klemperer Philharmonia 

Mostly focused tonight on the movement that I have always translated in my mind as ‘happiness’ or ‘warm feelings.’ But going to listen to it all the way through again after I get past this great moment in the history of symphonic music .


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart: 4 Violin Sonatas for Piano and Violin, Nos.18, 21, 24 & 26
Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## 13hm13

2-CD set of some tradit. Romantic works ...









Recorded in 1987.

Max Bruch (1838-1920):

CD 1:
Symphony No.1 in E flat major, op.28
Symphony No.3 in E major, op.51

CD 2:
Symphony No.2 in F minor, op.36
Swedish Dances, op.63

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur - conductor


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX SPECIÁLNÍK
_15th-century special songbook originating from a monastery in the region of Praha (Prague)_
*The Hilliard Ensemble*

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

A Karajan Fiesta !!!


----------



## Curmudgeon

Chant and Polyphony of Renaissance Spain, performed by Lionheart.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> mailman came today....
> 
> A Karajan Fiesta !!!


If you play them in that order, man I wish I was there.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with LvB……..

Harnoncourt and the COE performing the 6th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elly Ameling (soprano)

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

André Previn


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*


----------



## Itullian

Superb Mozart!


----------



## Bourdon

*The Mirror of Narcissus*

Is a recommendation necessary ?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful Wunderlich.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler part two, focussing on the music from his five years of exile (he travelled extensively during this time) before moving to the USA in 1938.

_Lied von der belebenden Wirkung des Geldes_ [_Song of the Invigorating Effect of Money_] from the play _Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe_ [_The Round Heads and the Pointed Heads_] for voice and chamber ensemble op.45 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1934-35): 
_Die Ballade vom Wasserrad_ [_The Ballad of the Waterwheel_] from the play _Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe_ [_The Round Heads and the Pointed Heads_] for voice and chamber ensemble op.45 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1934-35):










_Klavierstücke für Kinder in 2 Teile_ [_Piano Pieces for Children in Two Parts_] op.31 (1932-34):
_Sieben Klavierstücke_ op.32 (1932-34):
_Sonatine_ [_Gradus ad parnassum_] op.44 (1934):



_Praeludium und Fuge über B-A-C-H_ for string trio op.46 (1934):
_Sonatensatz_ for flute, oboe, and harp op.49 (1935):
Sonata for violin and piano [_Reisesonate (Travel Sonata)_] WoO (1937):










_Bettellied_ [_Begging Song_] for soprano and string quartet WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1935):
_Kammerkantate no.1: Die Gott-sei-bei-uns Kantate_ [_The God-Be-At-Us Cantata_] for soprano, children's choir and string quartet WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.2: Die Weißbrot-Kantate_ [_The White Bread Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.59 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.3: Die römische Kantate_ [_The Roman Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.60 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937): 
_Kammerkantate no.4: Man lebt von einem Tag zu dem anderen_ [_One Lives From One Day to Another_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.62 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.5: Kriegskantate_ [_War Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.65 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.6: Nein _ [_No_] for soprano and string quartet op.61 no.1 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.7: Die den Mund auf hatten_ [_They Had Their Mouths Open_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.61 no.2 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.8: Kantate auf den Tod eines Genossen_ [_Cantata on the Death of a Comrade_] for soprano, flute, viola and cello op.64 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.9: Die Zuchthaus-Kantate_ [_The Prison Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.63 [Text: anon.] (1937):

plus four songs for soprano and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1937):



_Lenin_ - requiem for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1935-37):


----------



## Itullian

Just received this set.
And I love it!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Lots of great music on this page  I'm very interested in that disc of Machaut songs, @Bourdon. Also, the EMI Icon box for Fritz Wunderlich, a favorite vocalist of mine, looks essential, @Tsaraslondon. Must get my hands on that. Finally, @Itullian, that Bruno Walter Mozart is a favorite of mine.

My morning listening so far:










*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartet No.33 in D major, op.33/6, one of the "Russian" quartets. Kodály Quartet.










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Der Herr denket an uns, BWV 196. Ton Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Chorus. An early cantata, thought to be composed for a wedding.

And now, currently:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.1 in D major. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Also, the EMI Icon box for Fritz Wunderlich, a favorite vocalist of mine, looks essential, @Tsaraslondon. Must get my hands on that.


There's a fuller review of the set on my blog, if you're interested, flamencosketches.

https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2019/09/19/fritz-wunderlich-icon/


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Albeniz, Ravel and Falla

Imogen Cooper (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade & Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale

Sidney Harth (violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 123980


*Max Bruch*

Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, Op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
Romance for Viola and Orchestra in F major, Op. 85

Lyons Opera Orchestra
Kent Nagano, conductor
Paul Meyer, clarinet
Gérard Caussé, viola
François-René Duchâble, piano

1990, reissued 2001


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Also, the EMI Icon box for Fritz Wunderlich, a favorite vocalist of mine, looks essential, @Tsaraslondon. Must get my hands on that.


This is a link to a page which contains 151 videos from a set entitled "*10 große deutsche tenöre*" with selections from Fritz Wunderlich, Peter Anders, Rudolph Schock, Hans Hopf, Wolfgang Windgassen, Karl Terkal, Josef Traxel, Ernst Kozub, Richard Tauber, and Karl Friedrich which was released in June of 2017 on "The Art of Singing" label.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k5PaJcPz8lmbZfjGMQBxFJzydMHFzDOOY









*Fritz Wunderlich: Music of the 20th Century*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lvHHALDIpx__SBvv4PEiZGX5CIf_tLIsc

"This is the 8th installment in the SWR CLASSIC series dedicated to Fritz Wunderlich. It contains never before released recordings as well as rarely performed repertoire worth discovering, brilliantly sung by one of the most talented tenors of all times."









*Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert & Others: Lieder*

Link to complete album (66 videos) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nUA9Iu8XMbw44zFJ4eh7h70tl2qBJVr9I

"This seventh volume in the series 'Fritz Wunderlich - The SWR Recordings' focuses on the singer's legacy of lieder, which he began performing early in his career. Wunderlich's performance of Schumann's Dichterliebe, recorded live at the 1965 Schwetzingen Festival, was considered by the singer himself to be one of his best interpretations ever. The pianist was Hubert Giesen, one of the most distinguished accompanists of his era. He worked closely with Wunderlich, who was already an international star at the time. This compilation provides a unique overview of Wunderlich's lieder performances - from the start of his career until his tragic and untimely death."









*Fritz Wunderlich: Schlager aus den 50ern (Hits from the 50's)*

Link to complete album (39 videos) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nC8nZgIrkZyARcCAuiWtSpefxVyjCWo6g

"A unique collection of popular German songs, performed by Fritz Wunderlich in the 1950s and 1960s."









*Fritz Wunderlich sings Classical Arias*

Link to complete album (33 videos) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nJ-1htDOc698whIvViNXG8sDvSVmd6FoI

"'Dies Bildnis is bezaubernd schön', Taminos famous aria from Mozart's Zauberflöte, has become the signature piece of Fritz Wunderlichs 13-year career. It was his first stage role as a student on 21 July 1954, and it was the last piece he sang on 5 September 1966 during a guest performance at the Stuttgart State Opera in Edinburg. The recording on this album is from 17 April 1959. Most interesting are the excerpts from Schubert operas, including previously unreleased arias from Fierrabras, and excerpts from the generally unknown opera Die Wunderinsel. Music journalist Kurt Honolka combined pieces by Schubert, mostly from Alfonso und Estrella, with parts of Shakespeares The Tempest. The resulting pastiche was first performed in January 1958 at the Stuttgart Opera and recorded later that year. Arias by Beethoven and from Haydns Die Jahreszeiten complete this collection of classical arias. Of course, Wunderlich had a much wider repertoire, which is duly reflected in the SWR Edition 'Fritz Wunderlich The SWR Recordings'. This series contains all the recordings that the young singer, opera performer and later world star recorded for the SWR. Fritz Wunderlichs voice is simply incomparable, perfect in emotional expression."









*Fritz Wunderlich sings Operetta Arias*

Link to complete album (31 videos) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mZlxVK_qDfciJM5tzr-aaa3v1uboYOyUc

"One of Fritz Wunderlich's (1930-1966) most fascinating qualities was his incredible range of musical skills. He was probably Germany's greatest tenor who could perform virtually anything in the repertoire for high male voice - from Schlager music to arias from J. S. Bach's Passions; from Mozart to music of the 20th century; from the greatest tenor hits of all times to unknown gems. His musicality and his seriousness as an artist turned everything he sang into something extraordinary.

This double-CD features recordings produced in the studio Kaiserslautern prior to November 1965. Although in the early days of his career Wunderlich's vocal skills had not yet been fully developed, his unique qualities are heard here at their best - the distinctive voice with the silver core and the golden gleam."

A significant amount of additional recordings by Fritz Wunderlich can be found here -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrNdgQs5Qt3VwFYgwweQxqg


----------



## Duncan

Tsaraslondon said:


> Wonderful Wunderlich.


*This is a link to the complete album (97 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nxIbKcJILhngtP5aolBujg8MNhNAafYIs

"Friedrich "Fritz" Karl Otto Wunderlich was born into a musical family - his father was a choir director, his mother a violinist - and for a time the family kept an inn. His father had been severely wounded during WW1 and, owing to pressure from local Nazis, he lost his job and he committed suicide when Fritz was five years old. As a young man he worked in a bakery and neighbours and customers alike noticed his beautiful singing and encouraged him to take music seriously. A scholarship granted by the town fathers granted him five years at the Music Academy of Freiburg in Breisgau where he studied voice and classical horn which may help explain his remarkable breath control.

In 1955 in a student production of Die Zauberflöte he played Tamino and was engaged by the Wurttemburg State Opera in Stuttgart where his first role was Ulrich Eislinger in Die Meistersinger. Replacing an ailing Josef Traxel as Tamino Stuttgart had a new star and Wunderlich's short but brilliant career began. He sang regularly in Vienna and Munich as well as the Salzburg Festival, together with engagements at Covent Garden and Edinburgh in 1965. He had a highly successful USA tour in 1964 and was due to make his Metropolitan debut as Don Ottavio on October 8, 1966.

The previous month he was an enjoying a hunting vacation when tragedy struck, his great friend and accompanist, Hubert Giesen, described the fatal accident as follows:

When the family and the other guests retired to bed, Wunderlich also went to his room on the ground floor, but left it again to get a book from the library on the first floor. He had slipped on his shoes but failed to tie the laces, and on his return he seems to have stepped on a shoelace and tripped. He grabbed at the thick rope that ran down the side of the stairs but it came away from the wall and he fell headlong on to the stone floor below. He must have turned as he fell and hit the back of his head on the flagstones, for he was already in a deep coma when he was found and taken to hospital in Heidelberg but he never recovered consciousness.

In hindsight it is fortunate for us that he spent so much of his career in the recording studio. His range was wide, to the classics of J.S, Bach, Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Mahler he brought lyrical brilliance and to Bel Canto and light opera a melodic tenderness which recalls Tauber. In the 1960s it was the fashion for German opera houses to perform operas in the local rather than original language hence virtually all his recordings are in German.

In April 2008 the BBC Music Magazine a survey voted him the fourth greatest tenor of all time - and that on a mere six years of recording. One can only ask what might have been had he not been killed so young."


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boiko - Festive Procession Overture (Svetlanov/Melodiya)
Shostakovich - Symphony #12 (Mravinsky/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mollie John said:


> *This is a link to the complete album (97 videos) - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nxIbKcJILhngtP5aolBujg8MNhNAafYIs
> 
> "Friedrich "Fritz" Karl Otto Wunderlich was born into a musical family - his father was a choir director, his mother a violinist - and for a time the family kept an inn. His father had been severely wounded during WW1 and, owing to pressure from local Nazis, he lost his job and he committed suicide when Fritz was five years old. As a young man he worked in a bakery and neighbours and customers alike noticed his beautiful singing and encouraged him to take music seriously. A scholarship granted by the town fathers granted him five years at the Music Academy of Freiburg in Breisgau where he studied voice and classical horn which may help explain his remarkable breath control.
> 
> In 1955 in a student production of Die Zauberflöte he played Tamino and was engaged by the Wurttemburg State Opera in Stuttgart where his first role was Ulrich Eislinger in Die Meistersinger. Replacing an ailing Josef Traxel as Tamino Stuttgart had a new star and Wunderlich's short but brilliant career began. He sang regularly in Vienna and Munich as well as the Salzburg Festival, together with engagements at Covent Garden and Edinburgh in 1965. He had a highly successful USA tour in 1964 and was due to make his Metropolitan debut as Don Ottavio on October 8, 1966.
> 
> The previous month he was an enjoying a hunting vacation when tragedy struck, his great friend and accompanist, Hubert Giesen, described the fatal accident as follows:
> 
> When the family and the other guests retired to bed, Wunderlich also went to his room on the ground floor, but left it again to get a book from the library on the first floor. He had slipped on his shoes but failed to tie the laces, and on his return he seems to have stepped on a shoelace and tripped. He grabbed at the thick rope that ran down the side of the stairs but it came away from the wall and he fell headlong on to the stone floor below. He must have turned as he fell and hit the back of his head on the flagstones, for he was already in a deep coma when he was found and taken to hospital in Heidelberg but he never recovered consciousness.
> 
> In hindsight it is fortunate for us that he spent so much of his career in the recording studio. His range was wide, to the classics of J.S, Bach, Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Mahler he brought lyrical brilliance and to Bel Canto and light opera a melodic tenderness which recalls Tauber. In the 1960s it was the fashion for German opera houses to perform operas in the local rather than original language hence virtually all his recordings are in German.
> 
> In April 2008 the BBC Music Magazine a survey voted him the fourth greatest tenor of all time - and that on a mere six years of recording. One can only ask what might have been had he not been killed so young."


I remember some years ago, when visiting Heidelberg, I went to the university there. On one of the tables in the student refectory. amongst all the names carved in by students over the years, I noticed that someone had carverd the words, "Fritz Wunderlich, ich liebe dich." He didn't go to the univeristy in Heidelberg, though he did die in the hospital there, so I assumed this was written by a fan after he had become famous. Still, it was quite touching to see it there.

He certainly crammed an awful lot into his short career.


----------



## Duncan

*Victoria de los Ángeles: The Voice of an Angel*

*Link to complete album (165 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nuJmRNQv8R07_6Slda1YFZS_V7blcqqVk

Works
Bach, J C: Ah! lamenta, oh bella Irene
Barbieri, F: Canción de Paloma (from El Barberillo de Lavapiés)
Barrera Saavedra: Adiós Granada (from Emigrantes)
Beethoven: He promised me at parting, WoO. 154 No. 12
Beethoven: Irish Songs (12), WoO 154
Beethoven: Oh! would I were but that sweet linnet, WoO. 154 No. 9
Beethoven: They bid me slight my Dermot dear, WoO. 152 No. 8
Bizet: Carmen (highlights)
Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Sapphische Ode, Op. 94 No. 4
Brahms: Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Caballero, M F: Romanza de Pilar (from Gigantes y cabezudos)
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Catalani: Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)
Chapí: Canción de la gitana (from La chavala)
Chapí: Canción de Pastora (from La patria chica)
Chapí: Carceleras from Las hijas de Zebedeo
Debussy: Fêtes galantes - Set 1
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Dvořák: Als die alte Mutter (No. 4 from Zigeunermelodien, op. 55)
Dvořák: Der Apfel, Op. 38 No. 2
Dvořák: Moglichkeit
Falla: Allí está riyendo (from La vida breve)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: La vida breve
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Falla: Vivan los que rien! (from La vida breve)
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Les roses d'Ispahan Op. 39 No. 4
Fauré: Toujours!, Op. 21 No. 2
Fauré: Tristesse, Op. 6 No. 2
Gounod: Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Gounod: Il se fait tard ! Adieu ! (from Faust)
Granados: Goyescas: Quejas ó La Maja y el Ruiseñor
Granados: Gracia mía
Granados: Iban al pinar
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 2, Callejeo
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 11, El tra la la y el punteado
Grieg: Ich liebe Dich, Op. 5 No. 3
Guridi Bidaola: Jota (from Six canciones castellanas)
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: Le rossignol des lilas
Hahn, R: Trois jours de vendange
Handel: Joshua: Oh! had I Jubal's lyre
Haydn: Schlaf in deiner engen Kammer
Leoncavallo: Qual fiamma avea nel guardo!.... Hui! Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Lleó Balbastre: Couplets babilónicos (from La corte del Faraón)
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Anda, jaleo
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Las morillas de Jaén
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Las tres hojas
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Los cuatro muleros
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Los mozos de Monleón
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas: Sevillanas del Siglo XVIII
Luna, P: El Niño Judío: De España vengo
Martini, J P: Plaisir d'amour
Mascagni: Voi lo sapete o mamma (from Cavalleria rusticana)
Massenet: Allons! Il le faut pour lui-même!... Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: Je marche sur tous les chemins (from Manon)
Massenet: Va! Laisse couler mes larmes (from Werther)
Massenet: Werther! Werther!…Je vous écris de ma petite chambre (from Werther)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Montsalvatge: Canciones negras (5)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 1, Cuba dentro de un piano
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 2, Punto de Habanera (Siglo XVIII)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 3, Chévere
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 4, Cancion de cuna para dormir a un negrito
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 5, Canto negro
Mozart: Ecco quel fiero istante, K346
Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Nin: Granadina (from Cantos populares españoles)
Offenbach: Elle a fui, la tourterelle (from Les Contes d' Hoffmann)
Ovalle, J: Azulao
Puccini: Ancora un passo…Spira sul mare (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Bimba dagli occhi pieni di malia (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Con onor muore (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
Puccini: Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Purcell: Let us Wander not Unseen (based on music from The Indian Queen, Z630)
Purcell: Lost is my quiet for ever, Z502
Ravel: La Flûte enchantée (Shéhérazade No. 2)
Rossini: Nacqui all'affanno, al pianto...Non più mesta (from La Cenerentola)
Rossini: Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Sadero: Era la vo
Scarlatti, A: Le violette
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Serrano, J: Cancion de la gitana (from Le alegria del battallon)
Serrano, J: Escena lírica (Los claveles)
Serrano, J: Romanza de Gloria (Los de Aragón)
Stanford: An Irish Lullaby
Tchaikovsky: Schottische Ballade, Op. 46 No. 2
Toldrà: Cançó de grumet (A l'ombra del Leidoner)
Turina: Poema en forma de canciones, Op. 19: No. 3, 'Cantares'
Turina: Saeta en forme de Salve a la Virgen de la Esperanza, Op. 60
Valls Gorina: Canciones Sefarditas
Valverde, J: Clavelitos
Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria and Dança (Martelo)
Wagner: Dich, teure Halle (from Tannhauser)
Wagner: Einsam in trüben Tagen (from Lohengrin)
Yradier: La Paloma


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Duncan

*Tito Gobbi: The Complete Solo Recordings*

*Link to complete album (107 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nzFPT-AG9p--Dvj-OnMn2eHm_WfUK23RM

"This 5 CD set, devoted to the outstanding Italian baritone Tito Gobbi, is a further release in the EMI Classics ICON series. The bulk of this set is devoted to all the solo recordings that Gobbi made during his entire career, brought together for the first time.

The first CD begins with seven operatic arias (by Cilea, Leoncavallo, Mozart, Verdi and Puccini), and two songs ('Musica proibita' by Gastaldon and 'Famme sunn'a cu'tte' by Ruccione) that Gobbi made for the Italian branch of EMI in 1942. The songs were released only in Italy on a 78rpm record that had extremely limited circulation because of the Second World War, and are re-issued here by EMI for the first time.

The programme continues on CD 1 with further recordings that Gobbi made for EMI from 1948 onwards of operatic arias and songs, including two songs ('La montanara' and 'Take the Sun') that were featured in the 1949 film The Glass Mountain that brought the baritone to a wide cinema audience. He eventually appeared in more than 20 films.

CD 2 contains the rest of the songs and arias made up to the end of the 78rpm era, and finishes with the song 'Nenia d'amore' recorded in Italy in 1953 for the film Canzoni a due voci.

In 1955, Gobbi made his first LP recital album (with the forces of the Rome Opera), but it was not released at the time due to concerns about the technical quality of the recording. With the advance of technology the problems were subsequently able to be corrected and Gobbi later gave permission for material from the album to be released in various LP collections. The whole album is now heard here complete for the first time.

In 1964, EMI made a two-LP set called The Art of Tito Gobbi in which each of the four LP sides was devoted to a different genre, namely Operatic Arias, Classical Songs and Arias,

Italian and Neapolitan Popular Songs, and Romantic Songs. The programme repeated some of the repertoire on the as yet unpublished 1955 album but ranged much more widely, especially in the field of song. The operatic arias were made with the Philharmonia Orchestra under Alberto Erede; the classical songs with a small chamber ensemble consisting of harpsichord, cello and guitar; the popular songs with members of the Orchestra of the Rome Opera, and the romantic songs with the distinguished pianist Gerald Moore. This project marked the end of Gobbi's recording career in solo repertoire.

The rest of the set covers extracts from some of the acclaimed complete opera recordings that Gobbi made for EMI, including Lucia di Lammermoor, Tosca, Aida and Rigoletto with the legendary soprano Maria Callas. Other operas featured are L'elisir d'amore, Simon Boccanegra, Don Carlo, Aida, Il tabarro, Il barbiere di Siviglia, Pagliacci and Gianni Schicchi. The programme ends with a memorable reminder of one of Gobbi's finest assumptions, the title role in Verdi's sublime Falstaff."

Works
trad.: Fenesta che lucive
anon.: Fenesta che lucive
trad.: Se gli alberi
trad.: Tre giorni son che Nina
Anzi: Mattinata fiorentina
Anzi: O mia bella Madonnina
Berlioz: Une puce gentille 'Flea Song' (from La damnation de Faust)
Brogi: Visione Veneziana
Capua: O sole mio
Carissimi: Vittoria, mio core!
Cavalli: Beato chi può (from Xerse)
Cilea: Come due tizzi accesi (from L'Arlesiana)
Cilea: Ecco il monologo (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Cottrau: Santa Lucia
Denza: Occhi di fata
Donizetti: Che fia?...Se tradirmi tu potrai (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: Come Paride vezzoso (from L'elisir d'amore)
Donizetti: Cruda, funesta smania (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: La donna è originale...Venti scudi (from L'elisir d'amore)
Donizetti: La pietade in suo favore (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Durante, F: Vergin, tutto amor preghiera
Falvo: Dicitencello vuie
Gastaldon: Musica proibita
Giordani, G: Caro mio ben
Giordano, U: La donna russa (from Fedora)
Giordano, U: Nemico della patria (from Andrea Chénier)
Lama, G: Silenzio cantatore
Leoncavallo: Buona Zazà del mio buon tempo from Zazà
Leoncavallo: Si può? (from I Pagliacci)
Leoncavallo: Zazà, piccolo zingara from Zazà
Mascagni: Serenata
Mayer, C: Biondina in gondoletta
Monteverdi: Air d'Orphee Rosa del ciel
Mozart: Aprite un po'quegli occhi (from Le Nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Deh! vieni alla finestra (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Non piu andrai, farfallone amoroso (from Le Nozze di Figaro)
Olivieri: Nenia d'amore
Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
Pigarelli: La montanara (from the film The Glass Mountain)
Puccini: Ladro!...Via! via!...Lauretta mia...Ditemi voi, signori (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Minnie, dalla mia casa son partito (from La Fanciulla del West)
Respighi: Nebbie
Rossini: Guglielmo, sol per te...La valanga (from Guglielmo Tell)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: Largo al factotum (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Rossini: Resta immobile (from Guglielmo Tell)
Ruccione: Famme sunn'a cu'tte
Sadero: Amuri, amuri
Sadero: Gondoliera veneziana
Scarlatti, A: O cessate di piagarmi (from Il Pompeo)
Tagliaferri: Piscatore 'e pusilleco
Tosti: A vucchella
Tosti: Donna, vorrei morir
Tosti: Ideale
Tosti: Malià
Tosti: Marechiare
Valente, N: Torna!
Verdi: Ah, prigioniero io sono...Dio di Giuda! (from Nabucco)
Verdi: Alzati…Eri tu che macchiavi quell'anima (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Verdi: Ciel, mio padre! (from Aida)
Verdi: Di Provenza il mar (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Dinne...alcun lá non vedesti? (from Simon Boccanegra)
Verdi: Don Carlo
Verdi: Era la notte (from Otello)
Verdi: Pari siamo! (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Per me giunto è il di (from Don Carlo)
Verdi: Plebe! Patrizi! Popolo! (from Simon Boccanegra)
Verdi: Quando ero paggio (from Falstaff)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Urna fatale (from La Forza del Destino)
Verdi: Vanne, la tua meta gia vedo…Credo in un Dio crudel (from Otello)
Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'
Wolf-Ferrari: Aprile o bella - Serenata (from I gioielli della Madonna)
Wolf-Ferrari: Commiato


----------



## robin4

*Viva Zapata! *_is a 1952 biographical film directed by Elia Kazan and starring Marlon Brando.

The screenplay was written by John Steinbeck_

_ZAPATA:

This land is yours.

But you must protect it.

It won't be yours long

if you don't protect it.

If necessary, with your lives,

and your children with their lives.

Don't discount your enemies.

They will be back.

And if your house is burned,

build it again.

If your corn is destroyed, replant.

If your children die, bear more.

If they drive you out of the valley,

live on the mountain, but live.

You always look for leaders,

strong men without faults.

There aren't any.

There are only men like yourselves.

They change. They desert. They die.

There are no leaders but yourselves.

A strong people is the only lasting strength.

_


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss Arias

Leontyne Price (soprano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf, Fausto Cleva

Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)
Arie der Helena - Awakening Scene (from Die Ägyptische Helena)
Da geht er hin (from Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59)
Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Fass' ich sie bang (from Guntram)
Sieh, Amme, sieh (from Die Frau ohne Schatten)


----------



## Enthusiast

Pretty astonishing works ..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 96, 97, 98*


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

CD 7

Madrigali libro VII


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler part three this evening, focussing on his decade living in the USA before moving to the Soviet-occupied zone of Germany in 1948.

One could be forgiven for thinking that the _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ is a glitzy 'top hat and tails' songfest in the style of Cole Porter or Irving Berlin - in fact it is an hour-long compendium of 46 songs which is bitter and wistful in turns, reflecting Eisler's and Bertolt Brecht's (who wrote most of the texts) yearning for 'their' Berlin and the artistic and political freedom which vanished with the rise of the Nazis coupled with the alienation, culture shock and pangs of social conscience they - especially Brecht - felt as they tried to adapt to their new surroundings in bourgeois, sun-drenched California.

It's not for nothing that singer Matthias Goerne (as far as I'm aware, one of only two singers to record _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ in its entirety - the first was Roswitha Trexler with this one) once described it as a '_Winterreise_ for the 20th century' and for my money it's one of Eisler's two crowning achievements, the other being his cantata, the _Deutsche Sinfonie_.

Nonet no.1 [_32 Variationen über ein fünftaktiges Thema (32 Variations on a five-bar theme)_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet and double bass WoO (1939):
Septet no.2 [_Zirkus_] for flute/piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, bassoon and string quartet WoO (1947):










Nonet no.2 - suite for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, two violins, double bass and two percussionists WoO (1941):
_Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben_ [_Fourteen Ways to Describe the Rain_] - variations for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano WoO (1941):
_(7) Sätz für Nonett_ - for chamber ensemble op. post., arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1941 - arr. ????):










_Drei Stücke für Orchester_ from the incidental music for the Joris Ivens documentary _The 400 Million_ WoO, arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1938 - arr. 1973):
_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ WoO (1938-40):
_Kammer-Symphonie_ op.69 (1940):



_Sonnette_ for soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1939):
_Hollywooder Liederbuch_ - a collection of 46 songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/Anacreon, trans. by Eduard Mörike/J.W. von Goethe/Joseph von Eichendorff/Friedrich Hölderlin/Blaise Pascal/Arthur Rimbaud/Berthold Viertel/Hans Eisler/The Luther Bible] (1938-43):

plus ten songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/William Shakespeare/Eduard Mörike/anon.] (1939-45):



_Variationen_ for piano WoO (1941):
_Oevertüre_ for two pianos WoO ( by 1945):
Piano Sonata no.3 WoO (1943):
_Fugue_ in G-minor for piano WoO (1946):
_Fugue_ in B-flat for piano WoO (1946):


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Symphony No 100 (Military), Bruggen.










A very interesting symphony. The slow movement is captivating, the "Turkish" elements (cymbals, triangle, bass drum) notwithstanding. I rather think the symphony would do just as well without them.

Bruggen does a fine job with his original instrument ensemble here. Good presentation of the horn parts.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Nicely done but not a recording that will sit near the top of my collection of Beethoven's 6ths.
> 
> View attachment 123964


Ive never understood the hype either. Apart from one decent 9th the rest of his Beethoven has never excited me either.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Do you mean his EMI recordings or are you looking at other recordings, as well?



Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 96, 97, 98*
> 
> View attachment 123989


I have lots of London symphony sets and like many of them a lot ... but that Jochum LPO set has been special to me for some 50 years!


----------



## Enthusiast

A favourite record with three wonderful, haunting and often beautiful works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*

Mystère de L'instant
Collegium Musicum Zürich Paul sacher

The Shadows of Time
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

Le loup
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
Georges Prêtre


----------



## 13hm13

A 3-CD set from albums released in the late 1970s. Excellent Philips sound quality ...









Max Bruch (1839-1920) - Complete works for Violin and Orchestra:
Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor, op.26
In Memoriam, op.65
Scottish Fantasy, op.46
Violin Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.44
Adagio appassionato, op.57
Romanze, op.42
Konzerstück, op.84
Violin Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.58
Serenade, op.75

Salvatore Accardo - violin
Gewandhausorchester
Kurt Masur - conductor


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Le Vent Dans La Plaine

Jorge Bolet

Recorded 1988

Considerably slower and quieter than most versions of this piece but I think it works very well.


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> [Considerably slower and quieter than most versions of this piece but I think it works very well.


I did not know of that recording.


----------



## Itullian

Slowly making my way through this cycle.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Mozart and Haydn on one disc. Does it get any better than that?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi*
> 
> CD 7
> 
> Madrigali libro VII


I just discovered these recordings! Very nice, especially since I'm in a Monteverdi phase. Listening to book 6 now.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> early start with LvB……..
> 
> Harnoncourt and the COE performing the 6th and 8th Symphonies.


and finishing the day with the same...….I am well aware that there are numerous threads and posts concerning the relative merits of recordings and interpretations of the Beethoven symphonies but I am coming to the conclusion that Peter Maag's cycle holds the distinction of being my personal favourite followed by Harnoncourt.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 and 2*
Marriner, ASMF

13hm13 recommended these to me, and they sound wonderful.


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> Hanns Eisler part three this evening, focussing on his decade living in the USA before moving to the Soviet-occupied zone of Germany in 1948.
> 
> One could be forgiven for thinking that the _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ is a glitzy 'top hat and tails' songfest in the style of Cole Porter or Irving Berlin - in fact it is an hour-long compendium of 46 songs which is bitter and wistful in turns, reflecting Eisler's and Bertolt Brecht's (who wrote most of the texts) yearning for 'their' Berlin and the artistic and political freedom which vanished with the rise of the Nazis coupled with the alienation, culture shock and pangs of social conscience they - especially Brecht - felt as they tried to adapt to their new surroundings in bourgeois, sun-drenched California.
> 
> It's not for nothing that singer Matthias Goerne (as far as I'm aware, one of only two singers to record _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ in its entirety - the first was Roswitha Trexler with this one) once described it as a '_Winterreise_ for the 20th century' and for my money it's one of Eisler's two crowning achievements, the other being his cantata, the _Deutsche Sinfonie_.
> 
> Nonet no.1 [_32 Variationen über ein fünftaktiges Thema (32 Variations on a five-bar theme)_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet and double bass WoO (1939):
> Septet no.2 [_Zirkus_] for flute/piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, bassoon and string quartet WoO (1947):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonet no.2 - suite for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, two violins, double bass and two percussionists WoO (1941):
> _Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben_ [_Fourteen Ways to Describe the Rain_] - variations for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano WoO (1941):
> _(7) Sätz für Nonett_ - for chamber ensemble op. post., arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1941 - arr. ????):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Drei Stücke für Orchester_ from the incidental music for the Joris Ivens documentary _The 400 Million_ WoO, arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1938 - arr. 1973):
> _Fünf Orchesterstücke_ WoO (1938-40):
> _Kammer-Symphonie_ op.69 (1940):
> 
> 
> 
> _Sonnette_ for soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1939):
> _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ - a collection of 46 songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/Anacreon, trans. by Eduard Mörike/J.W. von Goethe/Joseph von Eichendorff/Friedrich Hölderlin/Blaise Pascal/Arthur Rimbaud/Berthold Viertel/Hans Eisler/The Luther Bible] (1938-43):
> 
> plus ten songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/William Shakespeare/Eduard Mörike/anon.] (1939-45):
> 
> 
> 
> _Variationen_ for piano WoO (1941):
> _Oevertüre_ for two pianos WoO ( by 1945):
> Piano Sonata no.3 WoO (1943):
> _Fugue_ in G-minor for piano WoO (1946):
> _Fugue_ in B-flat for piano WoO (1946):


The "Hollywooder Liederbuch" is exceptionally fine. A fabulous discovery.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Itullian

In a bit of a Mozart mood.
Act 1


----------



## millionrainbows

This completes my five volumes of Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition: Mozart, The Piano Sonatas Vol. 1. The more I listen to these sonatas, the more I realize that this music would not be possible if Mozart had bee stuck in the old counterpoint way of thinking. Melodic figures exist independently, melodies proliferate freely. The music can now be more gestural, dramatic, and playful. Melodic figurations can now be employed and exploited.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124006


*Max Bruch*

Adagio (cello)
Canzone (cello)
Kol Nidrei (cello)
In memoriam (violin)
Adagio appassionato (violin)
Romanze (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Griffiths, director
Tomotada Soh, violin
Curdin Coray, cello

1992


----------



## StrE3ss

Dvorak : Symphonie du nouveau monde smetana : La moldau
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Redel


----------



## Littlephrase

Hector Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust (Davis, LSO)









It's a masterpiece, folks, what can I say?


----------



## 13hm13

I got this CD when it first came out in 2007. Rich and full Stokowski sound ... and the album will give you quite a lot of Wagner fulfillment w/o the opera


----------



## flamencosketches

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasy on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. This CD was sent to me totally by mistake from a German retailer. I'd be a lot more upset if I wasn't on a bit of an Ormandy/Philadelphia kick lately. Sounding pretty good, though I have yet to listen to the Planets that shares the disc. I actually haven't heard that work at all, and don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Curmudgeon

"Follow your bliss." -Joseph Campbell


----------



## D Smith

It's been a string quartet day. All these discs are highly recommended.

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20. Doric String Quartet. Really outstanding.










Brahms: String Quartets 1-3, Piano Quartet. Belcea Quartet, Till Fellner. This has become my desert island disc of these works.










Prokofiev: String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas. Ditto comments above.










Villa Lobos: String Quartets 4 & 11. Cuarteto Latinamericano


----------



## flamencosketches

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.83 in G minor (sometimes known as "the Hen" or "la Poule", kind of a dumb nickname). Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the 18th Century, on Philips. Great performance of a very good Haydn symphony. Been enjoying a lot of Haydn lately, mostly the string quartets, but some symphonies, too. I need to explore his piano trios.


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - viola
Philip Brett - director
California EAR Unit - ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - soprano
Karen Rosenak - celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - percussion
_
New Albion_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I wasn't certain that Bernstein... known for his interpretations of Romanticism (Mahler) and Modernism would be a great conductor of Haydn's classicism... but when I saw a grossly inexpensive box set of Haydn by Bernstein several years ago, I just couldn't pass it up. It turned out that Bernstein's Haydn is among the finest available. Currently listening to the great _Theresienmesse_ or the Mass for Maria Theresa of the Two Sicilies, empress consort of Francis II.









The empress herself was the soprano soloist at private performances of both The Creation and The Seasons in May 1801 at the Viennese Court.


----------



## StrE3ss

onegger - Bartok - Moussorgski, Orchestre National de la RTF, Concert du 23/02/1956, Rafaël Kubelik (dir), Arthur Grumiaux (violon)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Chants of Hildegard von Bingen. A very relaxing recording.


----------



## Duncan

*Ernestine Schumann-Heink*

Ernestine Schumann-Heink (15 June 1861 - 17 November 1936) was a Czech-born German-American operatic contralto of German Bohemian descent. She was noted for the size, beauty, tonal richness, flexibility and wide range of her voice but most importantly of all (at least as far as I'm concerned as it is my latest obsession) - she could yodel... Check out the 1:30 mark - now that's what I call yodeling... What a beauty, eh?






*Link to complete album (19 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kZbS5YKg6lT-rrm3Sh6RvmxK8PonMOUug









*Ernestine Schumann-Heink - Opera Arias & Songs
Recordings 1900-1935*

*Link to complete album (48 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ndSuguaZsg6rczPJqqf2p9cooaOA uhzE4


----------



## 13hm13

No that's not Scarlett Johansson on the cover!

It's Ofra Harnoy, in 1990 ... playing Bruch's touching and moving Ave Maria (among other pieces)...









Bloch: Schelomo Hebraic Rhapsody Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47; Canzone, Op. 55; Adagio on Celtic Themes, Op. 56; Ave Maria, Op. 61


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20
Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: 1974-10-14
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 8-9-10

Igor Levit


----------



## 13hm13

The Bruch binge continues ... the opening to the PC is superb ... might make it to Mendelssohn before bedtime ...










Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847):
Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra in E major
Max Bruch (1838-1920):
Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, op.88a

Katia & Marielle Labèque - pianos
Philharmonia Orchestra
Semyon Bychkov - conductor

Recorded in 1990.


----------



## 13hm13

High performance and very good recordings from late 1959 in this 1990 CD re-master:









Mendelssohn*, Rudolf Serkin, Isaac Stern, Eugene Ormandy ‎- Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Violin Concerto, Op. 64
Label: Sony Classical ‎- SBK 46542
Series: Essential Classics -
Format: CD, Compilation, Remastered
Released: 1991


----------



## chill782002

Baron Scarpia said:


> I did not know of that recording.


The critics don't seem to have been too keen but I really like it. A slight shame that he didn't record the full set of Preludes but then Bolet came from the generation that played the pieces they liked rather than the entire works just for the sake of completeness.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Shostakovich: Piano Trios

Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello), Lars Vogt (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano), Alissa Margulis and Byol Kang (violins), Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Gustav Rivinius (cello).


----------



## joen_cph

Mostly spending listening time with Bach piano recordings on CD these days.

The EMI ones here are Gavrilov in the 6 French Suites + Bunin in selected works (2CD, excellent), and Gavrilov in selected Piano Concertos.

The selected Toccatas are played by Stöckigt, but I remember it as perhaps less interesting; we'll see, however.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

Goldberg Variations
Superb!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Dimace

While I'm flying back to Germany: Bruckner's 9th with Columbia SO under Bruno Walter.

Trespassing, mesmerising, lyric performance of the highest level from one conductor who learned the Austrian the correct way: with epiphany! He waked up one morning to understand that Bruckner had composed all the music of the universe. He cried first from sorrow (I believe the director was seriously ill) after from relief and since then he has given us very fine Bruckner based on life and death. Exactly the way Bruckner was composing.

From Bruno Walter Edition, Sony Music, USA.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic. This is an absolutely phenomenal recording and performance, and I highly recommend to anyone that is interested to go for it. Boulez was to his time and place what Mahler was to his own: the great, misunderstood composer-conductor who wrote some of the most important music to the time while also bringing to a new light the great music of the past (and also of their contemporaries).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032‎ No. 3 - Solo E Pensoso

Franz Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No.42 In D Major, Hob. I:42
L'Isola Disabitata, Hob. XXVIII:9
Symphony No.64 In A Major, Hob. I:64 'Tempora Mutantur'
Aria 'Solo E Pensoso', Hob. XIVB:20
Symphony No.4 In D Major, Hob. I:4

_Giovanni Antonini, Francesca Aspromonte, Il Giardino Armonico_


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> While I'm flying back to Germany: Bruckner's 9th with Columbia SO under *Bruno Walter*.
> 
> Trespassing, mesmerising, lyric performance of the highest level from one conductor who learned the Austrian the correct way: with epiphany! He waked up one morning to understand that Bruckner had composed all the music of the universe. He cried first from sorrow (I believe the director was seriously ill) after from relief and since then he has given us very fine Bruckner based on life and death. Exactly the way Bruckner was composing.
> 
> From Bruno Walter Edition, Sony Music, USA.


Thought that perhaps you and others may be interested in this set of recordings which will be released on October 18th (no doubt to celebrate my birthday) -









*Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection*

1. CD Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr. 5 Es-Dur op. 73
2. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 3 "Eroica" & Nr. 5 (1941)
3. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 (1946); Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 8 "Unvollendete" (1947)
4. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1947); Mendelssohn: Violinkonzert e-moll op. 64; Scherzo aus Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61 
5. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 4 
6. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 & 41 (1954 / 1945); Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre
7. CD Mozart: Arien aus Don Giovanni, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Il Re pastore; Konzertarie KV 513; Alleluja aus Exsultate, jubilate KV 165
8. CD Schumann: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Rheinische"; Smetana: Die Moldau
9. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1946); Brahms: Schicksalslied op. 54 (1941)
10. CD Dvorak: Symphonie Nr. 8; Slawischer Tanz op. 46 Nr. 1; Barber: Symphonie Nr. 1 op. 9
11. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 5; Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit (Auszüge)
12. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1949)
13. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1951 / 1942) 
14. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949) 
15. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 4 (1952) 
16. CD Strauss: Tod und Verklärung op. 24; Don Juan op. 20; Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll (1952 / 1953)
17. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 40 (1953)
18. CD Mozart: Arien aus Der Schauspieldirektor, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Don Giovanni 
19. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949 / 1953)
20. CD Mozart: Arien aus Le Nozze di Figaro; Konzertarien KV 513, 584, 612
21. CD Schumann: Frauenliebe & -leben op. 42; Dichterliebe op. 48
22. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 5 (1953)
23. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1953)
24. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 3 & 4 (1953 / 1951)
25. CD Brahms: Haydn-Variationen op. 56a; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80; Ungarische Tänze Nr. 1, 3, 10, 17 (1953 / 1951)
26. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1; Bruckner: Te Deum (1954)
27. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 25, 28, 29
28. CD Mozart: Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer" (mit Proben / 1955)
29. CD Mozart: Proben zur Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer
30. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Menuette & Trios KV 568 Nr. 1 & KV 599 Nr. 5; Deutsche Tänze KV 620; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre KV 620; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre KV 620; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre KV 588; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre KV 486; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1954)
31. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 96 & 102
32. CD Mozart: Requiem KV 626 
33. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39 & 41 (1953 / 1956)
34. CD J. Strauss II: Kaiser-Walzer (1942 & 1956); Die Fledermaus-Ouvertüre; Wiener Blut; Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald; Der Zigeunerbaron-Ouvertüre; An der schönen blauen Donau
35. CD Schubert: Rosamunde D. 797 (Auszüge); Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester (1954)
36. CD Beethoven: Tripelkonzert op. 56; Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 3; Egmont-Ouvertüre op. 84
37. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 2
38. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 "Pastorale" (1958)
39. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1958)
40. CD Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5 (1958)
41. CD Dvorak: Symphonien Nr. 8 & 9 "Aus der neuen Welt" 
42. CD Mozart: Violinkonzerte Nr. 3 & 4
43. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1959)
44. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1958)
45. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1959)
46. CD Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg-Ouvertüre; Der fliegende Holländer-Ouvertüre; Vorspiel & Karfreitagsmusik aus Parsifal 
47. CD Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Schumann: Klavierkonzert op. 54 (1959 / 1960)
48. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 1; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80 (1959 / 1960)
49. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 3 (1960)
50. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 4; Haydn-Variationen op. 56a (1959 / 1960)
51. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 9
52. CD Schubert: Symphonien Nr. 5 & 8 (1958)
53. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1959)
54. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1961)
55. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 4 
56. / 57. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 9
58. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1958 / 1961)
59. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1 (1961)
60. CD Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 
61. CD Brahms: Alt-Rhapsodie op. 53; Schicksalslied op. 54; Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
62. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 36 "Linzer" & Nr. 39 (1960)
63. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 "Prager" & Nr. 40 (1959 / 1960)
64. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 41 "Jupiter" (1959 / 1960)
65. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 88 & 100
66. CD Wagner: Lohengrin-Vorspiel; Siegfried-Idyll; Ouvertüre & Baccanale aus Tannhäuser; Beethoven: Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 2; Coriolan-Ouvertüre op. 62
67. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1961)
68. CD Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45
69. CD Gluck: Iphigenie in Aulide-Ouvertüre; Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1954)
70. CD An Evening with Bruno Walter
71. CD Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis
72. CD Bruno Walter - Ein Selbstportrait
73. CD Bruno Walter probt
74. CD A Talking Portrait: Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis; 
A Working Portrait: Recording the Mahler Ninth Symphony - Narrated by John McClure 
75. CD Bruno Walter probt
76. CD Bruno Walter probt
77. CD Bruno Walter recollects; Dear Friends of Japanese Music Lovers …; Bruno Walter tributes by Columbia Masterworks Artists 
Artists: Rudolf Serkin, Zino Francescatti, Pierre Fournier, Nathan Milstein, Isaac Stern, Joseph Szigeti, Leonard Rose, Desi Halban, Lotte Lehmann, Lily Pons, Eleanor Steber, Ezio Pinza, George London, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
Label: Sony, ADD, 1941-1961 
Order number: 8933427 
Release date: 18.10.2019

Product Information

*MAESTRO OF ENERGY AND GRACE Bruno Walter's Complete American Recordings*

He was Mahler's disciple and friend in Vienna before World War I, then went on to become one of the most illustrious conductors of the century. Accordingly, the recordings that Bruno Walter made for American Columbia between 1941 and 1961, the year before his death, have always enjoyed a special authoritative status.

Sony Classical is now proud to present his entire Columbia discography together for the first time in a single release of 77 CDs, with his complete stereo recordings newly remastered from the original analogue tapes and many early recordings new to CD Born in Berlin in 1876, Bruno Walter (Schlesinger) was committed to the recording medium throughout his exceptionally long career, both before and after the rise of Nazism compelled him to emigrate from Germany and Austria.

Though he recorded more than 150 different works, many of them in multiple versions, he concentrated on a handful of Austro-German composers: Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Wagner, Bruckner and Mahler. His European swansong, conducting the Vienna Philharmonic, were the first-ever recordings of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde, in 1936, and Ninth Symphony, in 1938, both of which Walter himself had premiered in Vienna shortly after the composer's death In 1939, he settled in America (soon becoming the Beverly Hills next-door neighbor of Mahler's widow Alma), where Walter guest-conducted many of the country's top orchestras, but he made his studio recordings for Columbia almost exclusively with the New York Philharmonic (he turned down the orchestra's music directorship in 1942, citing his age).

Shortly after beginning work on Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony in February 1957, his first recording in stereo, the conductor suffered a heart attack. Subsequently, he curtailed his activities, sticking close to home in California though completing the Mahler recording in New York in February 1958. A month earlier, back in Los Angeles, he had already commenced a new Beethoven Symphonies cycle for Columbia with a select ensemble of musicians from the Los Angeles Philharmonic and Hollywood studios. Thus Walter launched his celebrated "Indian summer" series of recordings with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra, mostly remaking the classic Austro-German repertoire he had been setting down in New York but now with the advantage of modern stereo technology.

Among the pleasures afforded by Sony Classical's complete Walter set is the possibility of comparing versions and tracing Walter's evolving approach to the symphonies, overtures and concertos he had been living with and performing for decades with "energy and grace", to quote his biographers. While still cherishing all of them, one might conclude that there is a stronger emphasis on "energy" in the earlier readings of Beethoven he recorded with the New York Philharmonic (the Philadelphia Orchestra for the "Pastoral") in the 1940s and early 50s and a stronger emphasis on "grace" in the Los Angeles stereo remakes from the late 1950s and early 60s - for example the radiant late "Pastoral", an unsurpassable recording that captures in superb modern stereo the legendary beauty of Walter's classic pre-war Vienna Philharmonic version and his 1946 Philadelphia remake, which is also included here.

A similar comparison could be applied to his multiple recordings of Brahms, whose symphonies were premiered in Walter's lifetime and whose chamber music he played as a pianist when it was still new. Similarly, his New York recordings of Mahler's Second, Fourth and Fifth Symphonies will always retain their landmark status, while the valedictory qualities of his Los Angeles Ninth from 1961 richly fulfill the promise of his historically important but technically flawed Vienna premiere recording. And the 1960 Das Lied von der Erde, with Walter returning a last time to record with the New York Philharmonic, is arguably the most satisfying realization of that sublime score ever put on disc.

He was a famous Wagner conductor in the opera house, and though he never made a complete recording, he did leave us tantalizing extended excerpts, including glorious Columbia Symphony performances of the "Prelude and Good Friday Music" from Parsifal and the "Prelude and Venusberg Music" from Tannhäuser (with chorus).

Walter recorded Wagner's Siegfried Idyll no fewer than six times in the course of his career, and his superb 1953 New York Philharmonic Siegfried Idyll is included in this set, marking its first appearance on CD, along with the last of the six, from LA in 1959, a reading of extraordinary tenderness and sensitivity. The love and care that went into it can be heard and felt in a priceless 45-minute rehearsal recording, also reissued here. Towards the beginning, Walter exclaims, "Everybody sings!", and later he frequently exhorts his players to "sing" and avoid undue accentuation in long phrases in order to produce the "singing" instrumental quality that distinguishes his music-making.

In this set, there are altogether seven precious discs of Walter rehearsing and of his recollections of Brahms, Bruckner, Mozart, Mahler, Johann Strauss, Vienna and his collaboration with Kathleen Ferrier, as well as spoken tributes by numerous major artists and producers. Most of this material is now issued for the first time on CD.

Bruno Walter, as his biographers so aptly observed, "continually strove to make his listeners feel as if they were hearing a world première ... The flat rejection of leaden routine, the wild-card element of sudden inspiration, the desire to penetrate to the core of a musical work - all helped to give Walter's best interpretations an atmosphere of freshness, of first-time creation." This new complete set of the immortal maestro's American recording legacy will be an inexhaustible source of joy for all lovers of great music and great music-making.

Do I have the set on pre-order? - Yep...


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 20, 2019 - *









*Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana
*
*Sinfonia of London, John Wilson*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mZ5Fasjaib-XuQrd3j_lYF4Adhh3A4_1g

"John Wilson and his Sinfonia of London shine in an all-Korngold programme full of wit, romanticism, sensitivity, and virtuosity - an orchestral tour de force! Conductor John Wilson has earned a reputation for his interpretations of British and American repertoire in particular.

He is a favourite of many of the UK's orchestras and festivals including the BBC Proms and Aldeburgh Festival and is currently Associate Guest Conductor of the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. John is also in demand across the world at the very highest level, conducting the major orchestras of Sydney, Berlin, Budapest, Amsterdam, Oslo amongst many others, and has a large and growing discography, covering a wide range of repertoire."

*Works*

Korngold: Straussiana

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp major, Op. 40

Korngold: Theme & Variations, Op. 42

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice*

_"This first album is a promise of great things to come….The symphony emerges as a near-masterpiece in his flexible hands, fabulously played by the musicians...The Johann Strauss pastiche is huge fun, brilliantly orchestrated. More, please."_

- The Sunday Times


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 20, 2019 - Special Bonus Opera Edition - *









*Divas: Ponselle, Galli-Curci & Eidé Norena*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (52 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nPd3RuqvPbT29aUV0rcGihqy9LSK4EsM4

*Works*

Auber: C'est l'histoire amoureuse (Manon)
Bellini: La Sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op. 46 No. 2
Grieg: Våren, Op. 33 No. 2
Ponchielli: Suicidio! (from La Gioconda)
Rimsky Korsakov: Hymn to the Sun
Rossini: Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Spontini: La Vestale
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello

*Groups & Artists*

Martinelli, Giovanni
Metropolitan Opera
Pinza, Ezio
Ponselle, Rosa
*Schipa, Tito*

Wait a minute... *Tito Schipa*? - This guy? - Tito Schipa is a forum member? Geez, ya learn somethin' new every day, eh?


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Scriabin: Miroirs

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano/ Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)/ La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)/ Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)/ Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23/ Piano Sonata No. 10, Op. 70


----------



## Duncan

*Question of the Day for September 20, 2019 - 
*
_"Is yodeling generally considered to be a sub-genre of either classical music or opera?"_

This is a very important question that requires your thoughtful consideration as I have _dozens and dozens and dozens_ of yodeling videos that I wish to showcase - like this one by *Melanie Oesch - "The Queen Of Yodeling"* - and which need a new home as they have been rather rudely asked to vacate the premises of their current locale...


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler*


I like this very much, however, the Klemper recordings stays on no 1.


----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*

Symphony No. 2 In B Flat Major, D125
Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, D417 'Tragic'

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt_


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 5. What an outstanding soundstage on this recording! I'm hearing details I've not heard before.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I like this very much, however, the Klemper recordings stays on no 1.


I have the Klemperer recording ( of course ) but my first choice is Haitink with Baker.A few days ago I purchased The Kubelik recording ,"live"with janet Baker,I have to wait for that.
My Mahler favorites are 4,6,9 and *Das Lied von der Erde *is my ultimate Mahler (orchestral) experience. 
I love his songs the most, "Des Knaben Wunderhorn 'is Mahler at his finest,ful of wondering nostalgia and "weltschmerz"
The Haitink recording is one of the finest with Jessey Norman and John Shirley-Quirk.
"Ich bin der Welt Abhanden gekommen" I am lost for the World
Christa Ludwig sings this so beautiful that I would give 5 Mahler symphonies for only this song.
These are just my opinions of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Sinfonia di Camera in C-Dur (D1)
Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C1
Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C4 'Partia'
Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D17
Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D25
Sinfonia in G major, Eisen G14


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Manoverkinder" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Zemilnsky - Six Songs for Alto & Orchestra (Linos/Koch)
Schulhoff - Suite in the new Style for Chamber Orchestra (Dohnanyi/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I love this recording,a noble and sensitive recording.The "Originals"edition sounds much better than the older one,it is coupled with Schubert's 8th. 
The "originals-edition"sounds much more natural than the LP and first CD edition.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124037


*Jean Sibelius*

Kullervo

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Tommi Hakala, baritone
YL Male Voice Choir
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, conductor

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77

Boris Belkin (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Iván Fischer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124038


*Bedřich Smetana*

Má vlast

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, conductor

1988


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka*

Miserere In C Minor (Psalm 50) ZWV 57
Psalm 130 "De Profundis" In D Moll ZWV 50
Requiem In C Minor ZWV 48

_
Il Fondamento, Paul Dombrecht_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> *Album of the Day for September 20, 2019 - *
> 
> View attachment 124029
> 
> 
> *Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana
> *
> *Sinfonia of London, John Wilson*
> 
> *Link to label-authorized complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mZ5Fasjaib-XuQrd3j_lYF4Adhh3A4_1g
> 
> "John Wilson and his Sinfonia of London shine in an all-Korngold programme full of wit, romanticism, sensitivity, and virtuosity - an orchestral tour de force! Conductor John Wilson has earned a reputation for his interpretations of British and American repertoire in particular.
> 
> He is a favourite of many of the UK's orchestras and festivals including the BBC Proms and Aldeburgh Festival and is currently Associate Guest Conductor of the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. John is also in demand across the world at the very highest level, conducting the major orchestras of Sydney, Berlin, Budapest, Amsterdam, Oslo amongst many others, and has a large and growing discography, covering a wide range of repertoire."
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Korngold: Straussiana
> 
> Korngold: Symphony in F sharp major, Op. 40
> 
> Korngold: Theme & Variations, Op. 42
> 
> *Gramophone Magazine
> October 2019
> Editor's Choice*
> 
> _"This first album is a promise of great things to come….The symphony emerges as a near-masterpiece in his flexible hands, fabulously played by the musicians...The Johann Strauss pastiche is huge fun, brilliantly orchestrated. More, please."_
> 
> - The Sunday Times


I will say nothing about these great works of Korngold. What I will say is that I'm super happy, you are again fully active among us.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> I have the Klemperer recording ( of course ) but my first choice is Haitink with Baker.A few days ago I purchased The Kubelik recording ,"live"with janet Baker,I have to wait for that.
> My Mahler favorites are 4,6,9 and *Das Lied von der Erde *is my ultimate Mahler (orchestral) experience.
> I love his songs the most, "Des Knaben Wunderhorn 'is Mahler at his finest,ful of wondering nostalgia and "weltschmerz"
> The Haitink recording is one of the finest with Jessey Norman and John Shirley-Quirk.
> "Ich bin der Welt Abhanden gekommen" I am lost for the World
> Christa Ludwig sings this so beautiful that I would give 5 Mahler symphonies for only this song.
> These are just my opinions of course.


Me too, but it would have to be this version


----------



## robin4

*A Streetcar Named Desire (1951 film)*

adapted from Tennessee Williams's Pulitzer Prize-winning 1947 play

Marlon Brando, Vivien Leigh

_"They told me to take a streetcar named Desire and then transfer to one called Cemeteries and ride six blocks and get off at - Elysian Fields!"

"What is straight? A line can be straight, or a street, but the human heart, oh, no, it's curved like a road through mountains."_


----------



## Bourdon

*Weiss*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Don Juan, Op. 20, Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Recorded November, 2017 at Suntory Hall in Tokyo.

This album was included with one of the recent Apple Music recommendations provided as a part of their streaming service, which I've begun taking advantage and exploring.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124042


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2003 compilation of 1985, 1993, 1995, and 1996 recordings


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> Me too, but it would have to be this version


Well.that's sounds familiar  ,I love Janet Baker and I rather not like to choos between them,its like two children ,I love them both.Ludwig is beautiful but Baker manage to sound more vunerable without becoming sentimental.I have love enough for both.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasy on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. This CD was sent to me totally by mistake from a German retailer. I'd be a lot more upset if I wasn't on a bit of an Ormandy/Philadelphia kick lately. Sounding pretty good, though I have yet to listen to the Planets that shares the disc. I actually haven't heard that work at all, and don't really know what to expect.


Ormandy's Planets is warm and comforting (and very in-your-face if it's like my old LP version). There's an outstanding live Ormandy Planets on youtube which is terrific. I believe this particular Planets been remastered and sounds better on the latest CD. I wish they'd release that Ormandy live one. It's a belter.


----------



## Faramundo

Bruckner , Janacek, Franck and Grieg this afternoon.


----------



## Itullian

Received a new Brahms set today. Have listened to 1 & 3 so far.
Great!!!!


----------



## Merl

Brahms 1st with Manze on the way to work and this one on the way home.... Lovely disc


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Old vocal music for me. Don't know about many singers, but just found Hungarian soprano Emőke Baráth here https://earlymusicreview.com/the-cesti-international-singing-competition/ Listening to her singing Strozzi now.
I know best Emma Kirkby and Montserrat Figueras. Please guide me to a nice site for exploring early singers!


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> It's been a string quartet day. All these discs are highly recommended.
> 
> Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20. Doric String Quartet. Really outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: String Quartets 1-3, Piano Quartet. Belcea Quartet, Till Fellner. This has become my desert island disc of these works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev: String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas. Ditto comments above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villa Lobos: String Quartets 4 & 11. Cuarteto Latinamericano


Great selection of works. That Prokofiev disc is a barn burner!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## canouro

*Le Royaume Oublié - La Croisade Contre Les Albigeois - La Tragédie Cathare*

La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall, Montserrat Figueras, 
Pascal Bertin, Lluís Vilamajó, Marc Mauillon, Furio Zanasi


----------



## Rambler

*Canto Noel* EMI








Back to the start - of the 'classical' tradition. A bit early for Christmas though.

I have to admit I largely let this music wash over me. Very relaxing - once in a while. I have a handful of Gregorian chant CD's. Listening to them all in a row would be a little like hard work!


----------



## Itullian

CD 5- Numbers 15, 19, 20, 21, 22


----------



## RockyIII

Dimace said:


> I will say nothing about these great works of Korngold. What I will say is that I'm super happy, you are again fully active among us.


Indeed. Welcome back, Mollie John!


----------



## Rambler

*Christmas Carols and Motets* The Tallis Scholars directed by Pater Philips on Gimell








More rather unseasonal Christmas themed early music. Rather nice.


----------



## D Smith

A Schumann sort of day here.

Murray Perahia playing Symphonic Etudes, Papillons, Davidsbündlertänze, Fantasiestücke beautifully.










Symphonies 1 & 2. Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Barenboim. Excellent set.










Cello Concert, Cello pieces. Sol Gabetta, Bernard Chamayou, Antonini/Kammerorcheter Basel. Quite good though I prefer other recordings a bit more.


----------



## Guest

The Deutsche Grammophon "The Mono Era" set has some really off-the-radar performances.

Debussy String Quartet, Loewenguth Quartet










Mid 50's recording from a Paris based quartet. A satisfying recording, despite technical limitations of the audio. The same disc has recordings of the Ravel and Roussel quartets (the latter being, I believe, actually a Decca recording).


----------



## Curmudgeon

Blissful listening for a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Itullian

This outstanding set is always overlooked for his classic EMI set.
But this recording is outstanding in its own right.
The deep, dark rich digital sound is a real treat and the interpretations 
are excellent.
The Philadelphians play beautifully for Sawallisch.
No hesitancy recommending this set.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI E DANZE
_Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
*Lia Agostini - Jacques Arcadelt - Guido Ferretti - Costanzo Festa - Cesario Gussago - Ruffo - Horatio Vecchi*
Piffaro

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> CANZONI E DANZE
> _Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
> *Lia Agostini - Jacques Arcadelt - Guido Ferretti - Costanzo Festa - Cesario Gussago - Ruffo - Horatio Vecchi*
> Piffaro
> 
> _Archiv Produktion_


you have a jolly good day


----------



## Rambler

*In Praise of Saint Columba - the sound world of the Celtic Church* Choir of Gonville & caius College Cambridge directed by Geoffrey Webber on Delphian















This disc evokes the early Celtic church, complete with rather other worldly medieval Irish horns. An intriguing disc.


----------



## Itullian

Classic


----------



## Duncan

Now... where was I?

Oh yeah...









*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe*
_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle_

*Stravinsky: Apollon musagète*
_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Felix Kok (violin), Jeremy Ballard (violin), Peter Cole (viola), Ulrich Heinen (cello), John Tattersdill (double bass)_

*Stravinsky: Études (4) for orchestra*
_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle_

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle_

"Recordings of The Rite of Spring are legion, but it's rare to find Stravinsky's most explosive ballet score coupled with Apollon musagète, his most serene. The result is a lesson in creative versatility, confirming that Stravinsky could be equally convincing as expressionist and neo-classicist.

Yet talk of lessons might suggest that sheer enjoyment is of lesser importance, and it's perfectly possible to relish this disc simply for that personal blend of the authoritative and the enlivening that Simon Rattle's CBSO recordings for EMI so consistently achieve. Rattle never rushes things, and the apparent deliberation of TheRite's concluding 'Sacrificial Dance' may initially surprise, but in this context it proves an entirely appropriate, absolutely convincing conclusion.

Rattle sees the work as a whole, without striving for a spurious symphonic integration, and there's never for a moment any hint of a routine reading of what's now a classic of the modern orchestral repertoire.

The account of Apollon has comparable depth, with elegance transformed into eloquence and the CBSO strings confirming that they have nothing to fear from comparison with the best in Europe or America. The recordings are faithful to the intensity and expressiveness of Rattle's Stravinsky, interpretations fit to set beside those of the composer himself.

- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## Duncan

*Divas Vol.1 - (1906 - 1935)*

*Luisa Tetrazzini, Nellie Melba, Adelina Patti, Frieda Hempel, Amelita Galli-Curci, Rosa Ponselle, Lotte Lehmann, Eva Turner, Nina Koshetz, Eidé Norena, Maria Nemeth, Claudia Muzio*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mc9VulW4KHh64MikoMKXDPb-ReQTs1-rs









*Divas Vol.2 (1909 - 1940)*

*Frieda Hempel, Amelita Galli-Curci, Geraldine Farrar, Selma Kurz, Mabel Garrison, Alma Gluck, Maria Ivogun, Sigrid Onegin, Lotte Schöne, Eidé Norena, Rosa Ponselle, Frida Leider, Ninon Vallin, Maggie Teyte, Nina Koshetz, Kirsten Flagstad, Mafalda Favero*

No link available for above title - Sorry!


----------



## xankl

I am slowly finding my way into this


----------



## Duncan

*Au coeur des Alpes - Volkslieder aus der Schweiz*

*Marie-Claude Chappuis (mezzo-soprano) and friends*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (25 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nJehPZxA43ukmQnFFWu52WmsmZkAXjPrw

"_A disc of Swiss folksongs sponsored by Gruyère producers? It may sound cheesy, but is really rather charming and, *complete with yodellin**g*, beautifully sung_."

- BBC Music Magazine, March 2019

Bet ya thought I was just kiddin' about the yodeling, eh? - Well... I'm not...

Brace yourselves for "Yodel-palooza - All Yodeling - All The Time!"


----------



## Curmudgeon

It's been a long time since I last listened to this recording.


----------



## starthrower

Lovely piece!


----------



## Dimace

Soooo…

''Another summer, another vacation is over!'' (Wham) I'm back and I'm hungry for music! Let us start our winter session with a recording of extra class!* Daniel Jones* (one of the best contemporary - modern English composers) and his *String Quartets!*

Daniel,









is a very serious composer. Difficult music until the moment it will be fully exploit from the listener. The last two years I'm trying to gain some familiarity with these great works, mostly in vain… But, one - two works, I finally managed to tame, they paid me musically very generously. The *Delme String Quartet* is like the Kronos! They are playing history, not music. Perfection! 
I consider this recording as the most serious with DJ works. CHANDOS perfection to the last detail. A jewel CD box for every serious collection. (the CD is out of print and deleted from the Chandos Catalogue. Only for the cover, which is beautiful to death, this object is unique).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> Well.that's sounds familiar  ,I love Janet Baker and I rather not like to choos between them,its like two children ,I love them both.Ludwig is beautiful but Baker manage to sound more vunerable without becoming sentimental.I have love enough for both.:tiphat:


This disc really is essential for anyone who likes Mahler.


----------



## Colin M

Just added this to my Presto wishlist. I love Rattle's channeling of Russian music And hVe begun to learn Stravinsky has at times a less spooky and warmer side to him.



Mollie John said:


> Now... where was I?
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> View attachment 124057
> 
> 
> *Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*
> 
> *Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe*
> _City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle_
> 
> *Stravinsky: Apollon musagète*
> _City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle
> Felix Kok (violin), Jeremy Ballard (violin), Peter Cole (viola), Ulrich Heinen (cello), John Tattersdill (double bass)_
> 
> *Stravinsky: Études (4) for orchestra*
> _City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle_
> 
> *Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
> _City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle_
> 
> "Recordings of The Rite of Spring are legion, but it's rare to find Stravinsky's most explosive ballet score coupled with Apollon musagète, his most serene. The result is a lesson in creative versatility, confirming that Stravinsky could be equally convincing as expressionist and neo-classicist.
> 
> Yet talk of lessons might suggest that sheer enjoyment is of lesser importance, and it's perfectly possible to relish this disc simply for that personal blend of the authoritative and the enlivening that Simon Rattle's CBSO recordings for EMI so consistently achieve. Rattle never rushes things, and the apparent deliberation of TheRite's concluding 'Sacrificial Dance' may initially surprise, but in this context it proves an entirely appropriate, absolutely convincing conclusion.
> 
> Rattle sees the work as a whole, without striving for a spurious symphonic integration, and there's never for a moment any hint of a routine reading of what's now a classic of the modern orchestral repertoire.
> 
> The account of Apollon has comparable depth, with elegance transformed into eloquence and the CBSO strings confirming that they have nothing to fear from comparison with the best in Europe or America. The recordings are faithful to the intensity and expressiveness of Rattle's Stravinsky, interpretations fit to set beside those of the composer himself.
> 
> - The Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> This disc really is essential for anyone who likes Mahler.


Noted.........


----------



## StrE3ss

Brahms: Symphony No.1 & 2
Arturo Toscanini


----------



## 13hm13

Louis Spohr (1784-1859):
Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No.1 in C minor, op.26
Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No.4 in E minor, WoO 20

Karl Leister - clarinet
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Rafael Frübeck de Burgos - conductor


----------



## KenOC

13hm13 said:


> Louis Spohr (1784-1859):
> Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No.1 in C minor, op.26
> Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No.4 in E minor, WoO 20
> 
> Karl Leister - clarinet
> Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
> Rafael Frübeck de Burgos - conductor
> 
> View attachment 124069


While you were posting this, our FM station was playing Weber's 2nd Clarinet Concerto!


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> This disc really is essential for anyone who likes Mahler.


Everything is also on the double CD that I posted


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E Major, Op. 22, Luigi Piovano conducting the Archi di Santa Cecilia. Recorded January, 2015 at the Studio 1, Auditorium Parco della Musica, Rome.

Beautiful music and performance. It's been a while since I've listened to these String Serenades, wonderful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445), Benda, Franz: Flute Concerto in E minor/Frederick II: Flute Concerto No. 3 in C major/Quantz: Flute Concerto in G major

Patrick Gallois (flute)

Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier



> Penguin Guide 2011 edition
> 
> The exhilarating (1931) score for Bacchus et Ariane teems with life and is full of rhythmic vitality. What a marvellously inventive and resourceful score it is! Tortelier offers the best version yet and the BBC Philharmonic play with tremendous zest.


----------



## regenmusic

Shinichi Fukuda: La Catedral - Agustín Barrios


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan
.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)



> BBC Music Magazine June 2010
> 
> He's unquestionably a consummate technician; intonation is well-nigh perfect...The sixth Allemande is particularly impressive, reflective but never losing the very slow pulse behind its rhapsodic figuration's...Played quietly [Bailey's cello] sounds profoundly beautiful, but at the other extreme it is exceptionally powerful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of the works of Hanns Eisler. Booted out of the USA in 1948 because of his communist affiliations, he moved briefly back to his original homeland of Austria before settling in Soviet-occupied Berlin where, despite an occasionally prickly relationship with the authorities, he remained until his death in 1962.

_Ideal und Wirklichkeit_ [_Ideals and Reality_] - song for voice and chamber ensemble [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1957):



_Glückliche Fahrt_ [_Prosperous Voyage_] for soprano and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (by 1949):
_Mitte des Jahrhunderts_ [_Middle of the Century_] - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Johannes R. Becher] (1950):
_Das Vorbild_ [_The Role Model_] - triptychon for alto and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1951-52):
_Die Teppichweber von Kujan-Bulak_ [_The Carpet Weavers from Kujan-Bulak_] - cantata for soprano and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_Bilder aus der Kriegsfibel_ [_Pictures from the Guide to War_] for soprano, tenor, baritone, men's choir and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_Ersnste Gesänge_ [_Serious Songs_] - prologue and seven songs for baritone and string orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin/Berthold Viertel/Giacomo Leopardi/Helmut Richter/Stephan Hermlin] (1961-62):



_Stürm-Suite_ for orchestra - arr. from the incidental music for the Vladimir Bill-Belozerkowski play _Stürm_ (1957):



_Deutsche Sinfonie_ - an 'Anti-Fascist cantata' for soprano, alto, baritone, bass, two speakers, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/Ignazio Silone] (1935-57):


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Fourth and final part of the works of Hanns Eisler. Booted out of the USA in 1948 because of his communist affiliations, he moved briefly back to his original homeland of Austria before settling in Soviet-occupied Berlin where, despite an occasionally prickly relationship with the authorities, he remained until his death in 1962.


Despite my antipathy for the political or politically motivated music, *this presentation with Eisler's works is a TREASURE for our community.* Greatly unknown or neglected composer (with reason, because instead of freedom he had chosen the Red Tyranny) but with music has a good reason for historical existence. Personally, I categorically refuse titles like Anti/Fascist Cantata, the moment the DDR gave asylum to countless FFFFing Nazis and used them to public places, secret services, science etc. A huge hypocrisy, that I, as a German, I will never accept. Also for the friends in USA or in England, who maybe don't know what happened in the ex DDR, this fairy communistic tale is very cheap...

But OK! The music, as I said, is good, the composer is goot and the presentation a real treasure.! :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Slowly nearing the completion of listening to all the sacred cantatas.


----------



## StrE3ss

Piano Recital 1953 (Live)
Clara Haskil


----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Frank Shipway.


----------



## canouro

*Johannes Brahms: 21 Ungarische Tänze - Hungarian Dances*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado ‎


----------



## flamencosketches

Sergei Rachmaninov: Preludes, from op.32 and op.23. Svjatoslav Richter. From the following box set on DG:










Phenomenal performances all.


----------



## sonance

Toshio Hosokawa: Solo Concertos vol. 2
- Cello Concerto (in memory of Toru Takemitsu)
- Voyage (for trumpet and strings with percussion)
- Metamorphosis (for clarinet and string orchestra with percussion)
Rohan de Saram, cello; Jeroen Berwaerts, trumpet; Olivier Dartevelle, clarinet; Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg/Robert HP Platz (neos)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Sonatas Nos. 21, 27 & 32; Six Variations on 'Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant'

Yuuko Shiokawa (violin), András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Suites


----------



## Duncan

Colin M said:


> Just added this (Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years to my Presto wishlist. I love Rattle's channeling of Russian music And hVe begun to learn Stravinsky has at times a less spooky and warmer side to him.


I have found this set to be uniformly superb and it has substantially increased the respect and admiration that I have for Rattle as a conductor who is primarily a musician seeking to bring forth and enhance the inherent "musicality" - a wider more vibrant palette of tonal "colours" - of the compostion rather than a conductor who just happens to secondarily be a musician with "idiosyncracy of expression" triumphing over "composer's actual intent".

I know that he is an extraordinarily divisive figure (the reasons for that completely escape me but he is regularly excoriated in the other music forums _which shall not be named_ - they're both rubbish forums by the way - just absolutely dreadful - tedious and tiresome nonsense to a degree that makes me light-headed with disbelief but oddly enough I'm a figure of near god-like heroic proportions at each even though I find most of them to possess the sort of mindless idiocy that would make a lesser mortal weep with despair over the devolution of humanity. Must be the tireless championing of yodeling that accounts for my enhanced status there, eh?)

Anyway I can recommend the Rattle/CBSO box without reservations and would also highly recommend the following title which is paired with the first -









*Simon Rattle and his Soloists*

*The CBSO Years*

*Cécile Ousset (piano), Nigel Kennedy (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello), Katia & Marielle Labèque (pianos) & Sylvio Gualda, Jean-Pierre Drouet (percussion), Peter Donohoe (piano), Julian Bream (guitar), Lars Vogt (piano), Kyung-Wha Chung (violin), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Thomas Zehetmair (violin)...*

Works

Arnold: Guitar Concerto, Op. 67
Bartók: Concerto for 2 pianos, percussion & orchestra, BB 121, Sz. 115
Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, BB 91, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3, BB 127, Sz. 119
Bartók: Rhapsody for Violin & Orchestra No. 1, BB 94b, Sz. 87
Bartók: Rhapsody for Violin & Orchestra No. 2, BB 96b, Sz. 90
Bartók: Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion, BB 115, Sz. 110
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz 112
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
Gershwin: A Gershwin Songbook
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Szymanowski: Paganini Caprices (3), Op. 40
Szymanowski: Romance in D major, Op. 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 61
Takemitsu: To The Edge Of Dream for Guitar And Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Walton: Cello Concerto


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Album of the Day for September 21, 2019 - Opera Edition -*









*Gerald Berry - "The Importance of Being Earnest"*

*Barbara Hannigan (Cecily), Peter Tantsits (Jack Worthing), Joshua Bloom (Algernon), Katalin Károlyi (Gwendoline), Hilary Summers (Miss Prism), Alan Ewing (Lady Bracknell), Benjamin Bevan (Lane/Merriman), Joshua Hart (Dr Chasuble)
BCMG, Thomas Adès
*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mrTsu_rx6ZwpwNdcPWVlHJSH-_Z4KACtU

The Importance of Being Earnest was jointly commissioned by the LA Philharmonic and the Barbican in London, and received its world premiere staging at Opéra national de Lorraine à Nancy in 2013.
Two further productions were staged the same year at the Royal Opera House Linbury Theatre, and on tour with NI Opera.

The Importance of Being Earnest received a 2013 RPS Award for Large-Scale Composition.

'The world now has something rare: a new genuinely comic opera and maybe the most inventive Oscar Wilde opera since Richard Strauss's Salome more than a century ago.'

The Los Angeles Times Gerald Barry's riotous opera brings out the savagery beneath the genteel Edwardian manners of Wilde's play: its score includes gunshots, whistling and speaking from the orchestral players, marching boots, and the smashing of 40 dinner plates, while its characters - among them Lady Bracknell sung by a bass and Cecily by a stratospheric soprano - shout at each other through gales, quote Schiller's Ode to Joy (in German) and make polite conversation through megaphones.

'It's all completely bonkers, but I went in grumping and came out grinning. What more can you ask?'
- The Telegraph

"Surely this is not only the best operatic treatment of Oscar Wilde since Salome, but also one of the few absolutely essential operas of the last 20 years...This performances features at least three ideal incarnations: Barbara Hannigan's cut-glass Cecily, Peter Tantsits's spot-on Jack and Hilary Summers's true-contralto Miss Prism, who hits every note asked of her."
- BBC Magazine

"Barry magnifies the fizzing quality into a relentlessly high-wire act that has the audience relishing the stamina of the performers, here under the needle-sharp control of ringmaster-in-chief Thomas Ades."
- Gramophone

"The mind boggles as to how any singer can manage to memorise and execute Barry's fiendish vocal parts, but Adès' cast more than rises to the challenge. It's a true ensemble effort, though if pushed to pick a stand-out performance, the pyrotechnics of soprano Barbara Hannigan as Cecily are pretty unbeatable."
- Opera Now

*BBC Music Magazine
January 2015
Opera Choice

BBC Music Magazine Awards
2016
Opera Finalist

Gramophone Magazine
October 2014
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Album of the Day for September 21, 2019 - *









*Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

*Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (9 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k4nnpPpUCaoy1uEQsxXDlvdifCsIDaa8g

In this new concerto album one of the greatest violinists of our time, Christian Tetzlaff, performs two standard violin concertos in fresh new interpretations together with the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin directed by the orchestra's exciting new music director, Robin Ticciati.

Both Ludwig van Beethoven and Jean Sibelius made outstanding contributions to the history of music as great symphonists. Both composers also wrote a violin concerto - Beethoven wrote his D major concerto in 1806, Sibelius his D minor concerto a century later. Although these works do not share much in common in style, both concertos are much more than virtuosic showpieces - it is music with great depth and feeling which has immortalized both composers. Today, these monumental masterpieces by Beethoven and Sibelius are among the most performed concertos by violinists throughout the world.

Christian Tetzlaff is considered one of the world's leading international violinists and maintains a most extensive performing schedule. Musical America named him 'Instrumentalist of the Year' in 2005. His recording of the Bartók Violin Concertos (ODE 1317-2) received both Gramophone and ICMA Awards, and the recording was also a finalist for the BBC Music Award in 2019. His recording of the Violin Concertos by Mendelssohn and Schumann, released on Ondine in 2011 (ODE 1195-2), and Bach Sonatas and Partitas released in 2017 (ODE 1299-2D) received the 'Preis der deutschen Schallplattenkritik'. In addition, in 2015 ICMA awarded Christian Tetzlaff as the 'Artist of the Year', and he also received ECHO 'Instrumentalist of the Year' award in 2017."

_"Tetzlaff may at times excitedly rush his fences, but in collaboration with Robin Ticciati and his alert Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, he transforms aspects of what so many have treated as a sort of Holy Grail into a beer tankard…If Beethoven's Concerto emerges as uncompromisingly provocative, Tetzlaff's Sibelius also errs on the side of danger…In many respects, a real knock-out."_
- Gramophone

_"Who needs another recording of the Beethoven and Sibelius violin concertos? It turns out we all do, and this is it...these performances have the lightness and rightness of touch born of long experience. That levity finds an ideal grounding in the unapologetically modern-instrument sound Robin Ticciati draws from the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, weighty yet supple" _
- The Guardian

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Recording of the Month

Radio 3 - Record Review
21st September 2019
Disc of the Week*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Vespers*

St. Petersburg Chamber Choir, Nikolai Korniev directing.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Suite bergamasque and other works for solo piano

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
.


----------



## starthrower

B Minor Mass

Picked up this 5 disc set on the cheap. I enjoy the performances and one voice per part arrangements. CD sound is a bit thin but sounds fine at low to mid volume.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124088


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Quartet in G minor, K 478
Piano Quartet in E flat major, K 493

Paul Lewis, piano
Leopold String Trio

recorded 2002, reissued 2010


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grims; Host: Perfect Fool and Egdon Heath (Previn/GROC)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_Fraternizing with Franz_

*Schubert - Overture to "Die Zwillingsbruder" (Huss/Koch)
Schubert - Litanei auf das Fest Aller Seelen & Alinde (D F-D/EMI)
Schubert - Piano Sonata in B-flat, D. 960 (Goode/Nonesuch)
Schubert - String Quartet #12 (Wihan Qrt/Nimbus)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thanks to earlymusicreview.com I found a zillion new recordings to devour


----------



## robin4

*A Streetcar Named Desire* is a play written by *Tennessee Williams *

and a critically acclaimed* film* that was released in *1951*.

Vivien Leigh
Marlon Brando

_"I don't want realism. I want magic! Yes, yes, magic! I try to give that to people. I misrepresent things to them. I don't tell the truth, I tell what ought to be the truth. And it that's sinful, then let me be damned for it!"

"Some things are not forgiveable. Deliberate cruelty is not forgiveable. It is the most unforgiveable thing in my opinion, and the one thing in which I have never, ever been guilty."

"I have always depended on the kindness of strangers."

_


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works*

Harold en Italie, Op. 16
_London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis, Nobuko Imai (viola)_

Les Troyens / Act 3 & 4
_Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Sir Colin Davis_

Reverie et Caprice, Op. 8
_Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 4

Chorale Preludes
Preludes and Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenades Nos 1 &2

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## sonance

Jean Barrière: Sonates pour le Violoncelle avec la Basse Continue
Les Basses réunies: Bruno Cocset, cello, bass violin, ?tenor cello? [ténor de violoncelle]; Blandine Rannou, harpsichord, organ; Emmanuel Balssa, cello, viola da gamba; Pascal Monteilhet, theorbo; Richard Myron, double bass, violone (alpha)


----------



## canouro

*Georges Bizet*

Symphony in C
_WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Dirk Joeres_

Jeux d'Enfants
_London Symphony Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth_

L'Arlésienne, Suites 1,2
_London Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos_


----------



## D Smith

Russian Piano Trios. Julia Okruashvili, Uliana Zhdanov & Denis Zhdanov. Trios by Babajanyan, Alyabyev. Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9. Rachmaninoff. I hadn't heard of the first two composers but they wrote well accomplished works in the romantic tradition. The musicians play wonderfully, full of commitment and affection. The sound is great too. I really enjoyed this album, especially the Rachmaninoff, and recommend it.


----------



## Itullian

Warning!!!!!!!!!
Chills inducing music making!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Duncan

sonance said:


> Jean Barrière: Sonates pour le Violoncelle avec la Basse Continue
> Les Basses réunies: Bruno Cocset, cello, bass violin, ?tenor cello? [ténor de violoncelle]; Blandine Rannou, harpsichord, organ; Emmanuel Balssa, cello, viola da gamba; Pascal Monteilhet, theorbo; Richard Myron, double bass, violone (alpha)


Absolutely wonderful recording by a first-rate ensemble that merits wider acclaim - my compliments!

Are you familiar with this recording?









*Captain Tobias Hume: Harke, Harke! Lyra Violls Humors & Delights*

*Guido Balestracci
Les Basses Réunies, Bruno Cocset*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nNzWgSrJ9V8DzH5GUKl0GcevLCaB5Ongk

Works
Hume, T: A careles humor
Hume, T: A Humorous Pavin
Hume, T: A Jigge
Hume, T: A Souldiers Galliard
Hume, T: A Souldiers Resolution
Hume, T: Alas poore Men
Hume, T: An Almaine
Hume, T: Captaine Hume's Galliard
Hume, T: Fain would I change that note
Hume, T: Good againe
Hume, T: Hark, Hark
Hume, T: Loves farewell
Hume, T: Musicke and Mirth
Hume, T: My Mistresse hath a pritty thing from The first part of ayres for the viole de gambo alone
Hume, T: Sweet ayre
Hume, T: The Earle of Pembrooke's Galiard
Hume, T: The Lady of Sussex delight
Hume, T: The passion of musick
Hume, T: The Spirit of Gambo
Hume, T: This sport is ended
Hume, T: Tickell, Tickell
Hume, T: Tickle me quickly
Hume, T: Touch me lightly
Hume, T: Touch me Sweetely
Hume, T: What greater griefe

"With this new recording, Bruno Cocset's Les Basses Réunies propose a journey back to 17th-century England, centring on the work of Tobias Hume, an emblematic musician of the viola da gamba and, more precisely, the lyra violl.

This exploration in terms of music as much as of sound, presents three instruments that have just come from the hands of instrument-maker Charles Riché (seconded by Friederike Dangel). A distinguished guest, the talented Italian gambist Guido Balestracci, plays a selection of solo pieces by the famous soldier composer.

The Lyra violl is also accompanist for pieces composed for a dessus and Lyra violl, in which case Bruno Cocset plays his little 'bastarda alto' viol. The continuo, subtle and lush, brings together Bertrand Cuiller on the two harpsichords (one strung with brass wire, the other with gut strings), and Richard Myron on the large bass in G."

"Time is always well spent in the musical company of Captain Tobias Hume...The performances are exemplary...There is a hint of the Celtic here and there, while A Souldiers Resolution is admirably fluid through all its battle sounds and shouted descriptions."
- Gramophone


----------



## Guest

Haydn Symphony No 101. Another Haydn symphony with a dramatic slow movement.










Beautiful recorded performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.92 in G major, "Oxford". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. I was once told on this site to avoid George Szell's Haydn recordings, but I've been enjoying all of them a lot. I think he really emphasizes the continuity that Haydn's music has with that of the composers that he influenced (ie. demonstrating how Haydn was "ahead of his time"), rather than some conductors like Frans Brüggen or Trevor Pinnock who like to present Haydn's music as strictly "of its time". Sometimes when I think about Haydn, it blows my mind that he wrote 104 symphonies, almost all of which are on the same level (in qualitly if not scope) as the nine symphonies of Beethoven. An excellent composer.


----------



## Faramundo

The Amazon River by Villa Lobos is a pure delight. Any work of that kind that you could advise me to try ?


----------



## canouro

*Vincenzo Bellini: La Sonnambula*

Maria Callas (Amina), Nicola Monti (Elvino), Eugenia Ratti (Lisa), Fiorenza Cossotto (Teresa), 
Nicola Zaccaria (Rodolfo), Giuseppe Morresi (Alessio), Franco Ricciardi (Notaro)

Orchestra and Chorus of La Scala Milan, Antonino Votto


----------



## Curmudgeon

Enjoying Symphony no. 44 from this fine set.


----------



## flamencosketches

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 124101
> 
> 
> Enjoying Symphony no. 44 from this fine set.


I'm thinking I should get this soon.



canouro said:


> View attachment 124100
> 
> 
> *Vincenzo Bellini: La Sonnambula*
> 
> Maria Callas (Amina), Nicola Monti (Elvino), Eugenia Ratti (Lisa), Fiorenza Cossotto (Teresa),
> Nicola Zaccaria (Rodolfo), Giuseppe Morresi (Alessio), Franco Ricciardi (Notaro)
> 
> Orchestra and Chorus of La Scala Milan, Antonino Votto


I saw an earlier pressing of this same recording at the record store earlier today. It appeared not to include a libretto so I was not interested.


----------



## flamencosketches

Anton Webern: various Lieder, op. 12-19 (my favorites were op.18 and op.19), and now the String Trio, op.20. Heather Harper, Halina Lukomska, various (mostly uncredited, apparently) musicians directed by Pierre Boulez. The String Trio is played by the Juilliard String Quartet minus one violin. This amazing set has gone down in price, apparently. I paid almost $20 for it back in April, and now it's going for under $3 on Amazon. I recommend that every single person reading this post snag a copy of it quick before the price it goes back up. The music here is priceless. Of course, not everyone is going to like it.


----------



## haydnguy

Tsaraslondon said:


> This disc really is essential for anyone who likes Mahler.


I agree. 'The Greatest Recordings' version (at least) is mandatory.


----------



## Malx

The Prokofiev concerto from this super disc. 
A well balanced performance - very enjoyable.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

** Well-worn no doubt but new to me and simply wonderful. My only complaint is that it ended too soon. Definitely recommended if you don't have it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C Minor, Op. 67


----------



## canouro

*The Second Circle: Love Songs of Francesco Landini*
Anonymous 4


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the BRSO performing Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Returned to this recording having been initially quite reserved in any 'praise' I might have lavished.....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C Minor, Op. 67


This symphony was better performed than their performance of the 3rd.


----------



## Itullian

Some sonatas


----------



## Malx

Now the Nielsen Concerto:
Liya Petrova was joint winner of the 2016 Carl Nielsen International Violin Competition with Jiyoon Lee both of whom have now recorded the Nielsen Concerto with the house orchestra used for the competition - the Odense SO.


----------



## Duncan

The recent posts regarding Dame Janet Baker and her Mahler recordings brought to mind a sentimental favourite - Kathleen Ferrier -









*Kathleen Ferrier: The Complete EMI Recordings*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l8CwXMZhFBzyR8K67Rl4Vcq5-vgPIOFj8

"Issued to mark the centenary of Kathleen Ferrier's birth, this 3CD set brings together for the first time all the EMI recordings by this great contralto, including two previously unissued tracks. In addition the booklet features three EMI publicity photos rarely seen since she first signed a contract with HMV/Colombia in 1944

Kathleen Ferrier (22 April 1912-8 October 1953) remains one of the best-loved British singers of our time. The eminent vocal expert Alan Blyth wrote of her in 1998: 'Kathleen Ferrier, a legend in her own lifetime, has certainly become one since her untimely death in 1953. Her professional life, lasting little more than a decade, saw her rise from the obscurity of appearing with choirs in the north of England to the eminence of an international career in the company of such conductors as Barbirolli, Walter and Klemperer. It was an extraordinary transformation in every respect, but one wholly justified by the dignity and conviction of her singing and the commitment of her interpretations.'

CD1 begins with four test recordings of pieces by Gluck, Brahms and Elgar recorded by producer Walter Legge in June 1944 but not issued until 1978. Ferrier signed a one-year contract with EMI in September 1944 and her first commercial release was the two arias by the Baroque composer Maurice Greene that follow. Then come two Handel solos and five duets with soprano Isobel Baillie of compositions by Purcell and Mendelssohn. These completed Ferrier's EMI contract and she then moved to Decca.
In 1949 Ferrier came back to EMI to record Mahler's Kindertotenlieder in London with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter, the great Mahlerian who had introduced Ferrier to this work, which closes CD1

CD2 begins with four items recorded at a rehearsal in June 1950 for a concert of the Bach Mass in B Minor in Vienna with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra conducted by Karajan. EMI was setting up its recording equipment in the Musikvereinssaal for another project while the rehearsal was taking place and the engineer, as a test, turned on the tape machine to capture, almost complete, these four precious Ferrier tracks, which include two solos and two duets with the soprano Elisabeth Schwarzkopf.
Then comes a complete performance of Ferrier's signature operatic role, that of Orfeo in Orfeo ed Euridice by Gluck. This live recording dates from a radio broadcast in July 1951 in Amsterdam.

CD3 concludes with two bonus tracks; these are reserve takes of the first and the fifth movements of Kindertotenlieder being issued here for the first time. This work was originally recorded on 12-inch waxes, with a tape machine running as safety back-up, as was EMI's practice in 1949. Masters from the waxes were used for most of the original 78-rpm sides, but for the release of the work on CD, the back-up tapes were used, and these reserve 'takes' have also survived."

*"The voice is unmistakable: richly textured, darkly coloured, ringed with nobility, sadness too...In some tracks she almost sounds like the darker sibling of counter-tenor Alfred Deller, another vocal wonder of the time. But the resemblance is fleeting. And as this set proves, the longer Ferrier sang the more uniquely expressive she became. Even now, almost 60 years on, her death still leaves a hole."
- The Times*

Works
Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232
Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232: Agnus Dei
Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232: Qui sedes ad dexteram Patris
Brahms: Feinsliebchen, du sollst mir nicht barfuß gehen (No. 12 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Liebestreu, Op. 3 No. 1
Elgar: My work is done (from Dream of Gerontius)
Gluck: Che faro' senza Euridice? (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Greene, M: I will lay me down in peace
Greene, M: O praise the Lord
Handel: Come to me, soothing sleep (from Ottone)
Handel: Spring is coming (from Ottone)
Mahler: In diesem Wetter, in diesem Braus (Kindertotenlieder)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Nun will die Sonn so hell aufgehn (Kindertotenlieder)
Mendelssohn: Gruss, Op. 63 No. 3
Mendelssohn: Ich wollt' meine Lieb' ergösse sich, Op. 63. No. 1
Purcell: Let us Wander not Unseen (based on music from The Indian Queen, Z630)
Purcell: Shepherd, shepherd, leave decoying (from King Arthur, Z628)
Purcell: Sound the trumpet (from Come Ye Sons of Art, Z323)


----------



## Duncan

Pairing Kathleen Ferrier with Alfred Deller...









*Alfred Deller - Campion, Purcell, Buxtehude*

*Alfred Deller (counter-tenor), Desmond Dupre, Anthony Lewis*

*Link to label-authorized complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lJg7PJ34mrZulGU2ID3GIC37NnVTvdby4

"For music-lovers who grew up between the 1950s and the 1970s, Alfred Deller (1912-1979) was the embodiment of the countertenor voice, just as Segovia was the guitar and Casals was the cello. Many who heard his earliest LPs will have applauded the words that Sir Michael Tippett uttered on first hearing Deller live, as early as 1944: 'In that moment, the centuries rolled back.'

Two of those early LPs - or portions of them - are newly remastered and reissued here in a unique compilation. Entirely new to CD are the opening works of Buxtehude which originally accompanied the performance of Bach's Magnificat, directed by Pierre Colombo, on another recent Eloquence issue (484 0411). For many critics it was the lesser-known Buxtehude items, recorded by L'Oiseau-Lyre in 1955, that made the LP desirable, not only for the relative unfamiliarity of the Jubilate and In dulci jubilo settings, but for the chance to enjoy Deller's artistry at the peak of his form (a later, stereo recording is vocally drier and tighter).

Introduced by a pair of fantasias from the Milanese lutenist Canova, Deller adds a sequence of songs by Thomas Campion, encompassing not only the classic Never Weather-beaten Sail but also sacred items such as Author of Light. Again the stereo remakes do not recapture the agility and purity of Deller's voice at its finest as heard here, delicate, clear and ringing all at once.

Five years after founding the Deller Consort in 1950, Deller made his first recording of the last and finest of the six odes written by Purcell for Queen Mary, Come, ye Sons of Art. The performance was directed by another English 'house artist' for L'Oiseau-Lyre and early-music specialist, Anthony Lewis, and originally issued as a 10-inch EP. This is its first complete CD reissue on Decca.

'Anthony Lewis shows us again his complete understanding of Purcell's style ... there could be no better introduction to Purcell's music.' - Gramophone, October 1954 (Purcell)

'A stunning performance ... The orchestral playing is a pure joy ... Alfred Deller and John Whitworth manage ['Sound the trumpet'] with extraordinary grace and vocal coloration ... a lovely record; highly recommended.' - High Fidelity, May 1955 (Purcell)

Works

anon.: Miserere, my Maker
Buxtehude: Fugue in C major, BuxWV174
Buxtehude: In dulci jubilo, for chorus, 2 violins & continuo, BuxWV 52
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, omnis terra, BuxWV 64
Campion: Author of Light
Campion: Most sweet and pleasing are thy wayes
Campion: Never weather-beaten sail
Campion: To Musicke bent is my retyred minde
Canova da Milano: Three Fantasias for Lute
Purcell: Come ye sons of art (Ode for Queen Mary's birthday, 1694), Z 323


----------



## 13hm13

I'm glad the folks at ORFEO were aware of it ...

Anton Reicha - Clarinet Concerto in G-minor (1815) ... on this 2002 CD:









A 2001 recording ...

Antonín Rejcha (1770-1836):
Concerto for Clarinet in G minor (reconstructed by Eberhard Buschmann) *
Introduction and Rondo for Horn and Orchestra in F major +
Introduction and Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra on a theme by Dittersdorf in B major *
Theme and Variations for Bassoon and Orchestra in G major #

Dieter Klöcker - clarinet *
Sarah Willis - horn +
Karl-Otto Hartmann - bassoon
Prague Chamber Orchestra
Milan Lajčik - conductor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124108


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

The Piano Sonatas

Maria João Pires, piano

recorded 1989-1990, compilation issued 2006


----------



## Curmudgeon

Faramundo said:


> The Amazon River by Villa Lobos is a pure delight. Any work of that kind that you could advise me to try ?
> 
> View attachment 124098
> 
> 
> View attachment 124099


I have Villa-Lobos' Forest of the Amazon on a BIS recording with soprano Anna Korond the the Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling, cond. It's a great recording. Yours looks great too. Renee Fleming is a one of my favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> This amazing set has gone down in price, apparently. I paid almost $20 for it back in April, and now it's going for under $3 on Amazon.


 $3? Shucks. I paid full price for it back in '93. Oh, well, I'm sure Boulez appreciated the royalties.


----------



## Curmudgeon

I almost didn't buy this recording. I really did not need another recording of these pieces, and the title of the album sounded to "New Age" for me.... but then.... Pascal Roge.... so I bought it anyhow. I am glad I did. It's really quite beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## MusicSybarite

My current listening is:

Lyapunov - Symphonies 1 & 2: The Tchaikovsky and Mighty Five influences are clearly heard from the very first beginning. Maybe Lyapunov was not so original in creating memorable material or recognizable melodies, but all this was impressive. The 1st Symphony in B minor, one of those on big scale like, though remotely compared, Tchaikovsky's Manfred or close, Balakirev's 1st Symphony or so. The highlight was the 2nd movement, just wonderful.

The Symphony No. 2 was maybe better and more impressive I would think. Now, I would consider that Myaskovsky had to hear this because the scale and scope are not less than mildly gargantuan. Lyapunov was foreshadowing the tempestuous political weathers to come. Not a masterpiece but a very consistent utterance it is.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:



















Robert Schumann: March in G minor, op.76/2; Waldszenen, op.82; Fantasiestücke, op.12; and the Abegg Variations, op.1. Svjatoslav Richter. Thanks to everyone who recommended this box set, I finally pulled the trigger on it a couple of weeks ago and got it in the mail yesterday. What an amazing pianist.



Manxfeeder said:


> $3? Shucks. I paid full price for it back in '93. Oh, well, I'm sure Boulez appreciated the royalties.


Right? Certainly worth much more than that, but in any case I hope some more people will discover the great music of Anton Webern through these recordings on account of this amazing bargain.


----------



## RockyIII

Tonight’s program at the North Carolina Symphony:

Grace Williams
- Sea Sketches

Francis Poulenc
- Concerto for Two Pianos in D minor

Edward Elgar
- Variations on an Original Theme, “Enigma”

Grant Llewellyn, conductor
Allesio Bax, piano
Lucille Chang, piano


----------



## MusicSybarite

And now: Brahms - Intermezzi Op. 118 from the DG SET: THis is a most lyrical and eloquent Brahms. It's his most Schumanniesque side. Touching pieces all-around.


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmweskall (1759-1833): String Quartet 15 in G Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentova, violins -- Peter Vrbinek, viola -- Juraj Kovac, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## 13hm13

This is a 2012 recording from Taiwan ...










Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823):
Sinfonia in C major
Sinfonia in E flat major
Sinfonia con Eco in E flat major

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra
Gernot Schmalfuss - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine September 2016
> 
> [Libeer] and Lorenzo Gatto cover the ground like thoroughbreds, with exemplary virtuosity…an alert, personable recital


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos/El Amor Brujo*

Marina Heredia Rios (soloist) *

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Pablo Heras-Casado .


----------



## Rogerx

Händel: Messiah, HWV 56

David Lloyd (tenor), William Warfield (bass vocal), William Warfield (baritone), Russell Oberlin (countertenor), Adele Addison (soprano), William Vacchiano (trumpet)

Westminster Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If not my first choice for the opera, this set, with De Los Angeles a most affecting heroine, is nevertheless one of my favourites.


----------



## Itullian

A disc of early sonatas.
Excellent playing


----------



## sonance

Mollie John said:


> [...]
> 
> Are you familiar with this recording?
> 
> View attachment 124097
> 
> 
> *Captain Tobias Hume: Harke, Harke! Lyra Violls Humors & Delights*
> 
> *Guido Balestracci
> Les Basses Réunies, Bruno Cocset*
> 
> *Link to label-authorized complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nNzWgSrJ9V8DzH5GUKl0GcevLCaB5Ongk
> 
> [...]


Mollie John - Thanks a lot for the compliments. And no, I'm not familiar to Cocset's recording of Tobias Hume. But I know the music of Hume and have two other recordings:

performed by Paolo Pandolfo et al. (glossa)
















One YouTube clip only: 




performed by Nima Ben David et al. (alpha)
















One YouTube clip only: 



)

Just now - while writing - I'm listening to the link you gave and enjoy the music greatly. Thank you very much.

Concerning Barrière: here are YouTube playlists:
vol. 1: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lqe-cADJUovfhNxMjv8m0Go8YlcS0wiCg
vol. 2: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lQD-OUVF6KDwaSt0RXhRz4QoG9Bjxkclc


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis



> MusicWeb International February 2018
> 
> This is top Elgar, the Funeral March being particularly impressive. I confess I had not even thought about Elgar as a song writer but the selection we have here in orchestral garb are without exception a delight. Full of nostalgia but
> always with attractive melodies, albeit short-breathed compared to the Elgar of Gerontius and all the other masterly oratorios.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving on to the works of the Czech composer Ervin Schulhoff - part one this afternoon. Something of a child prodigy like his slightly younger contemporary Eric Korngold, Schulhoff cut his teeth with works in a late romantic style before embarking on a more radical path immediately after WWI.

_Melody_ for violin and piano WoO (1903):
_Suite_ for violin and piano op.1 (1911):
Violin Sonata no.1 op.7 (1913):



Piano Concerto no.1 op.11 (1913):



_Drei Lieder_ for soprano and piano op.14 [Texts: Cäsar Flaischlen/Otto Falckenberg/Friedrich Adler] (1911):
Two songs from _Drei Stimmungsbilder_ [_Three Mood Pictures_] for soprano, violin and piano op.12 - instrumentation completed by Jiří Mikuláš [Texts: Hans Steiger] (c. 1912-13 inc.):
Nine songs from the poetry collection _Die Garbe_ [_The Bundle_] by Hans Steiger for soprano and piano WoO (c. 1912-13):
_Drei Lieder_ for contralto and piano op.15 [Texts: Oscar Wilde] (1914):
Three songs from the collection _Das Lied vom Kinde_ for soprano and piano op.18 [Texts: Gustav Falke/Anna Ritter/Theodor Storm] (by 1916):



String Quartet [no.0] in G op.25 (1918):


----------



## haydnguy

*Strauss, Johann & Josef*

Another album from the great 'K' (Karajan)!

Wiener Philharmoniker
Kathleen Battle


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Album of the Day for September 22, 2019 - *









*Veress: String Trio & Bartók: Piano Quintet*

*Vilde Frang (violin), Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Lawrence Power (viola), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alexander Lonquich (piano)*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (6 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l8D9d6EzPvBsYbht0U_j8fyI3C1vdHduo

"The Lockenhaus International Chamber Music Festival is regarded as one of Austria's most prestigious festivals: it was created by the violinist Gidon Kremer to offer a new vision of chamber music and the opportunity to create musical exchanges in an intimate setting.

The cellist Nicolas Altstaedt succeeded Gidon Kremer in 2012 and now continues the spirit of the festival. For this first recording in partnership with Lockenhaus, he is joined by experienced partners, including the Norwegian violinist Vilde Frang, the Hungarian violinist Barnabás Kelemen, the German pianist Alexander Lonquich - whose Schubert double album was recently released on Alpha (Alpha 433) - and the British violist Lawrence Power.

Together they have selected two works, the Piano Quintet of Béla Bartók, a demanding composition, rarely performed even though it is considered an intensely personal work, and the String Trio of Sándor Veress, a former student of Bartók. Nicolas Altstaedt has joined Alpha for several recording projects that will illustrate the full range of his talents, in a highly eclectic range of music."

_"Bartók's Piano Quintet summons Brahms and Strauss as obviously influences…I think it fair to say that Kelemen, Frang, Katalin Kokas, Altstaedt and Alexander Lonquich sell this lovable product of youthful creative excess more securely than any oft heir predecessors on disc…But what makes this CD unmissable is the Veress Trio, a masterpiece and a performance to match. I've already pencilled it in as a contender for next year's Gramophone Awards."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice
*


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Albums of the Day for September 22, 2019

- Special Historic Opera Edition -*









*Amelita Galli-Curci
*
*with Giuseppe de Luca, Tito Schipa*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (18 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mzEuZhgmiz7nz_ePbtnDzz3to22-Y9_aQ









*Amelita Galli-Curci Vol.2*

*with Beniamino Gigli, Louise Homer, Ezio Pinza, Giuseppe de Luca, Angelo Bada, Tito Schipa*

*Link to label-authorized complete album (16 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMGzWu2wAiYVSD4PO-C3lpxzI8HV3ulin


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Duncan

Now where was I Part Two...

Oh yeah...









*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 5*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*

"While it's true that the Prokofiev piano concertos are an uneven body of work, there's enough imaginative fire and pianistic brilliance to hold the attention even in the weakest of them; the best, by common consent Nos 1, 3 and 4, have stood the test of time very well. As indeed have these Decca recordings.

The set first appeared in 1975, but the sound is fresher than many contemporary digital issues, and Ashkenazy has rarely played better. Other pianists have matched his brilliance and energy in, say, the Third Concerto, but very few have kept up such a sure balance of fire and poetry. The astonishingly inflated bravura of the Second Concerto's opening movement is kept shapely and purposeful and even the out-of-tune piano doesn't spoil the effect too much. And the youthful First has the insouciance and zest its 22-year-old composer plainly intended.

Newcomers to the concertos should start with No 3: so many facets of Prokofiev's genius are her, and Ashkenazy shows how they all take their place as part of a kind of fantastic story. But there are rewards everywhere, and the effort involved in finding them is small."
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## Duncan

Now where was I Part Three...

Oh yeah...









*Jascha Heifetz - The Complete Stereo Recordings Remasterd*

*Quintet For 2 Violins, 2 Violas And Cello In G Major, OP.111*
*Composed By - Johannes Brahms
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky
Viola - Milton Thomas, Paul Rosenthal
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Souvenirs De Florence. String Sextet In D Minor, Op.70*
*Composed By - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Cello - Gregor Piatigorsky, Laurence Lesser
Viola - Milton Thomas, Paul Rosenthal
Violin - Israel Baker*

*Sérénade Mélancolique For Violin And Orchestra In B Minor, Op.26*
*Composed By - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Orchestra - Chamber Orchestra*

*Valse From Serenade For String Orchestra, Op. 48*
*Composed By - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Orchestra - Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Barbara Hendricks (soprano)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin), Terje Kram (chorus master), Oslo Philharmonic Chorus.
Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Dimace

For the French art organ fans, this is a very special recording with* sacred works of G.G Nivers,* who was famous Baroque time composer and organ player. Actually is the only recording completely dedicated to works of him. (Art & Music - France) *Francois Klement* (until this recording unknown to me) is an excellent organ performer. It is very good for the listener, that we have also vocal and instrument works in this recording, which is since many years deleted and out of print. Despite I'm not the biggest fan of such music, I found the whole project fascinating and very well presented to the smallest detail.  If you can find this one, should be a marvellous buy and addition for your collection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> Now where was I Part Three...
> 
> Oh yeah...


Shucks! All those box sets! I want to come to your house and play with your toys.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A nice collection, and a good introduction to some American classics. If the performances are not all top drawer, they are all perfectly acceptable.


----------



## bejart

Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Sinfonia in G Major

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Schoenfield (b.1947) - Overture to "Vaudeville" (Nelson/Argo)
S. Gerber (b.1948) - Dirge and Awakening (Sanderling/Chandos)
Rouse (b.1949)* - Symphony #2 (Eschenbach/Telarc)*

*RIP


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Very enjoyable and accessable

* Christiane Oelze, Eric Schneider
*

Lieder CD 4


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> Shucks! All those box sets! I want to come to your house and play with your toys.


The Canadian subsidiaries of the major labels (Decca, DG, Phillips, etc.) rarely issued licensed versions for release here and consequently almost everything in our record stores was usually an "import" e.g "English imports", "German imports", "Dutch imports", "French imports", and of course "American imports".

Consequently, due to the historically low Canadian dollar conversion rate in comparison to the currencies of the respective countries above, classical music albums were extraordinarily expensive - running from 18 to 25 CDN dollars _each_ (versus 7 to 12 US dollars) for single LP releases and substantially more (ofttimes double plus) for multi-album releases.

Even the most expensive box sets released within the past decade bring the per disc cost down to 1 to 4 CDN dollars and thus you can understand the rather pronounced tendency towards acquisitiveness (overlooking for the sake of argument two of the following seven deadly sins - lust and greed).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music

Kurt Equiluz - Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien
Peter Maag


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> For the French art organ fans, this is a very special recording with* sacred works of G.G Nivers,* who was famous Baroque time composer and organ player. Actually is the only recording completely dedicated to works of him. (Art & Music - France) *Francois Klement* (until this recording unknown to me) is an excellent organ performer. It is very good for the listener, that we have also vocal and instrument works in this recording, which is since many years deleted and out of print. Despite I'm not the biggest fan of such music, I found the whole project fascinating and very well presented to the smallest detail.  If you can find this one, should be a marvellous buy and addition for your collection.
> 
> View attachment 124125


Not at all familiar with your selection but I thought that this release was really quite good -









*Guillaume-Gabriel Nivers: Motets & Hymnes de l'Eglise*

*Link to complete album (14 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kOTaaNoAa4h-_s9mgDJTXebbhqc9mjPXc


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.9 in C Major, Op.59, No.3

Lindsay String Quartet: Peter Cropper and Ronald Birks, violins -- Roger Bigley, viola -- Bernard Gregor-Smith, cello


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Sinfonia per la Chiesa in D MAjor, VB 146

Petter Sundkvist conducting the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*A Moon for the Misbegotten (1975 TV Movie )*

based on a play by *Eugene O'Neill *

Stars: Jason Robards, Colleen Dewhurst

_Josie: While I'm only a big, rough, ugly cow of a woman.

Tyrone: Shut up! You're beautiful
.
Josie: (jeeringly, but her voice trembles) God pity the blind!

Tyrone: You're beautiful to me.

Josie: It must be the Bourbon-

Tyrone: You're real and healthy and clean and fine and warm and strong and kind-

Josie: I have a beautiful soul, you mean?

Tyrone: Well, I don't know much about ladies' souls-(He takes her hand.)

But I do know you're beautiful. (He kisses her hand.)

And I love you a lot-in my fashion.

_


----------



## cougarjuno

Polish songs from Stanislaw Moniuszko


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gedda and De Los Angeles in fine form and an excellent all round cast, though Prêtre tends to push too hard and the orchestra is sometimes too loud.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part two for this evening.

The first four compositions incorporate jazz elements, and as the first composition dates from 1919 it's probable that Schulhoff was amongst the very first classical composers to do this. Igor Stravinsky's _Ragtime for Eleven Instruments_ predates Schulhoff's _Fünf Pittoresken_ by one year, but Stravinsky flirted only briefly with jazz during this time and his later _Ebony Concerto_ (composed for Woody Herman) was pretty much a one-off. Schulhoff, however, returned to jazz time and again until the middle of the 1930s after which his parameters were increasingly narrowed by his take on Socialist realism.

The remaining four works here are more 'formal' in style, as it were, but all have enough going on in them to demonstrate how much of a multi-faceted talent Schulhoff was.

_Suite_ for chamber orchestra with prologue for speaker op.37 [Text: Ervin Schulhoff) (1921):



_Fünf Pittoresken_ for piano op.31 (1919):
_Partita_ for piano WoO (1922):



Concerto for piano with small orchestra op.43 (1923):



Piano Sonata no.1 WoO (1924):
_Suite no.2_ for piano WoO (1924):



String Sextet WoO (1920 and 1924):
Duo for violin and cello WoO (1925):


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concertos 17 and 21

Bilson / Gardiner


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.92 in G major, "Oxford". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. I was once told on this site to avoid George Szell's Haydn recordings, but I've been enjoying all of them a lot. I think he really emphasizes the continuity that Haydn's music has with that of the composers that he influenced (ie. demonstrating how Haydn was "ahead of his time"), rather than some conductors like Frans Brüggen or Trevor Pinnock who like to present Haydn's music as strictly "of its time". Sometimes when I think about Haydn, it blows my mind that he wrote 104 symphonies, almost all of which are on the same level (in qualitly if not scope) as the nine symphonies of Beethoven. An excellent composer.


I find myself confused at all three points. I can't imagine why anyone would warn you off Szell, they are very good mainstream performances. I don't see how Bruggen limits Haydn's music to be "of its time." I find Bruggen infuses the music with as much energy as anyone, and the period instruments give the music a vivid orchestral color, especially the winds and brass. And comparing Haydn's 104 Symphonies to Beethoven's 9? Beethoven basically invented a new style for each symphony. Haydn invented a new style, maybe every 20?


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> CD 1


CD 1? A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.


----------



## Itullian

On first listen, not crazy about this set.
Dynamic range between soft and loud way too extreme.


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Ervin Schulhoff - various works part two for this evening.
> 
> The first four compositions incorporate jazz elements, and as the first composition dates from 1919 it's probable that Schulhoff was amongst the very first classical composers to do this. Igor Stravinsky's _Ragtime for Eleven Instruments_ predates Schulhoff's _Fünf Pittoresken_ by one year, but Stravinsky flirted only briefly with jazz during this time and his later _Ebony Concerto_ (composed for Woody Herman) was pretty much a one-off. Schulhoff, however, returned to jazz time and again until the middle of the 1930s after which his parameters were increasingly narrowed by his take on Socialist realism.
> 
> The remaining four works here are more 'formal' in style, as it were, but all have enough going on in them to demonstrate how much of a multi-faceted talent Schulhoff was.


Once again, my compliments on a rock-solid disciplined listening project - :tiphat: - the thought behind the selections - the depth and breadth of composers and compositions - is evident and much-envied - well done!


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> CD 1? A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.


I have listened to them all dear Baron,it just happened that I wanted to listening to this one.Some recordings are not so attractive but that is caused by some rather dry acoustics and different organs.This one is very fine.

And uh......you are right about the journey,have a nice evening.:tiphat:


----------



## canouro

*Rameau‎- Les Grands Motets*

In Convertendo
Quam Dilecta
Deus Noster Refugium

_Les Arts Florissants, William Christie_


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert String Quintet. What a fabulous piece of music









Brahms Piano Trios 1-3, Piano Quartet in Gm. Two very enjoyable disks. The Quartet is of course outstanding 









Brahms Violin Sonatas 1-3









Bruckner Symphony no 4, my newly acquired second hand disk. I thought this underwhelming but I'm not a big fan of Bruckner anyway 









Strauss Don Juan Ein Heldenleben. An excellent live recording. I enjoyed this immensely


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Triple Concerto BWV 1044

First time I listened to this work was from this LP.It is such a fine piece,,the introvert melancholy of the Traverso.:angel:


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 + Hamlet Suite - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## canouro

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















*Henry Purcell - Ayres For The Theatre*
The Parley Of Instruments, Peter Holman ‎


----------



## Itullian

Time for some Ludwig


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 + Hamlet Suite - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.
> 
> View attachment 124134


Superb renditions... :tiphat:

*Grammy Awards
59th Awards (2016)
Best Orchestral Performance*

*Gramophone Awards
2017
Shortlisted - Orchestral*


----------



## canouro

*Tomas Luis de Victoria - Sacred Works*

Veni Sancte Spiritus
Missa Pro victoria 
Missa Pro defunctis

_Ensemble Plus Ultra, Michael Noone_


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> I find myself confused at all three points. I can't imagine why anyone would warn you off Szell, they are very good mainstream performances. I don't see how Bruggen limits Haydn's music to be "of its time." I find Bruggen infuses the music with as much energy as anyone, and the period instruments give the music a vivid orchestral color, especially the winds and brass. And comparing Haydn's 104 Symphonies to Beethoven's 9? Beethoven basically invented a new style for each symphony. Haydn invented a new style, maybe every 20?


Re: Brüggen, I didn't say his performances weren't great, I love his Haydn too, probably even more than I do Szell. It's just that when I hear Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra play Haydn symphonies, I can hear traces of what would come later, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms at times. I can hear more clearly the connection to the larger tradition, whereas when I hear Brüggen's Haydn, I hear a symphony of the classical period, lively, lush, and energetic, yes, but still very of its time. Finally, I don't see why reinventing one's own style is a prerequisite for quality! If it ain't broke...

I believe that poster's reasoning for disliking Szell's Haydn is that he makes the music sound too rigid and without "humor", and I think the guy was big on period instruments too. Still, it was thanks to his and others' recommendation that I discovered Brüggen whom I now really respect.

I hope that makes sense. You may still not agree, but I hope you are maybe less confused now.

Current listening: nothing, but I just finished a great Bach cantata, Gott ist mein König, BWV 71, from Vol. 1 of Ton Koopman's great set.


----------



## pmsummer

RECOMPOSED BY MAX RICHTER
_Vivaldi - The Four Seasons_
*Max Richter*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Lyapunov: Piano Concerto # 1 in E flat major, Op. 4, Piano Concerto # 2 in E major, Op. 38, Rhapsody on Ukrainian themes, Op. 28










Shorena Tsintsabadze Piano
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky conductor


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

DavidA said:


> Mozart Piano concertos 17 and 21
> 
> Bilson / Gardiner





Johnnie Burgess said:


> Sergei Lyapunov: Piano Concerto # 1 in E flat major, Op. 4, Piano Concerto # 2 in E major, Op. 38, Rhapsody on Ukrainian themes, Op. 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorena Tsintsabadze Piano
> Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
> Dmitry Yablonsky conductor


After listening to this, I think Lyapunov should get more attention.


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the 12th century to the present by_ 
*Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez* _
and others, including the anonymous composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript._
The Dowland Project
-John Potter - tenor, director
-Miloš Valent - violin, viola
-John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
-Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String quartet # 1 in F major, op. 18 # 1 & String quartet # 4 in C minor, Op. 18 # 4


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## 13hm13

Alice Mary Smith - Orchestral works - Shelley









Alice Mary Smith (1839-1884):
Symphony in A minor
Andante for Clarinet and Orchestra *
Symphony in C minor

Angela Malsbury - clarinet *
London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley - conductor


----------



## starthrower

Christopher Rouse 1949-2019

https://www.baltimoresun.com/entert...0190922-gw3upiqt55d5ba7uhm6gacahfq-story.html


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Trios 1 & 5. 10 Variations. Trio Con Brio Copenhagen. Fine playing and recording. Vigorous and lively. Recommended.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Sonata No. 1 in B-flat major, HWV 380
Sonata No. 2 in D minor, HWV 381
Sonata No. 3 in E-flat major, HWV 382
Sonata No. 4 in F major, HWV 383
Sonata No. 5 in G major, HWV 384
Sonata No. 6 in F major, HWV 385

Ensemble Amalthée


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14/: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2/ Hummel, J: Oberons Zauberhorn, Op. 116/ Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K414

Chopin - Hummel - Mozart

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Polnische Kammerphilharmonie Sopot, Wojciech Rajski


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## annaw

Beethoven Piano Trios Opp. 1 & 97 'Archduke'
Daniel Barenboim (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Jacqueline du Pré (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Schumann: Quintets

Quartetto della Scala (string quartet), Silvia Chiesa (cello), Maurizio Baglini (piano).


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Album of the Day for September 23, 2019 - *









*Silk Baroque*

*Wu Wei (sheng)
Holland Baroque*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGHi1F2Acw0_T8H1CyyS8c6ZGypcy3zqV

"Silk Baroque presents a musical encounter between Wu Wei and Holland Baroque, performing a programme that ranges from Baroque greats such as Bach, Vivaldi, Telemann and Rameau to Chinese traditional tunes, all tied together by the musicians' openness to improvisation, experimentation and cultural exchange.

Wu Wei plays the sheng, an extraordinary ancient Chinese mouth organ, which looks like a bundle of bamboo reeds cased in a metal bowl. It is a miracle of harmony, melody and rhythmic possibilities, and Wu Wei's abilities fully bring out the sheng's beauty: whispering, charming, and compelling. Age-old traditions come together in performances that sound fresh and contemporary. Silk Baroque carries listeners into a lively, enticing and fascinating sound world.

Holland Baroque is an original and innovative baroque orchestra that approaches baroque repertoire through a fresh and contemporary approach, with a focus on improvisation and collaborations with outstanding artists from different traditions. On their first PENTATONE release, they work together with Wu Wei, who dazzles audiences worldwide with his virtuosic sheng playing."

"_Great arrangements that introduce the Chinese sheng to the likes of Telemann and Rameau. In some parts reflective, in others feisty and even folky, it's inventive and rarely dull._"
- BBC Magazine

"_Fresh perspectives dance before us. Feet start tapping. This album is a summer joy._"
- The Times

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Duncan

Where was I? - Part Four...

Oh yeah...









*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

"_A new box of his complete DG recordings on 64 CDs, most of them with Bavarian radio, confirm my impression of an organic style of music-making in which musicians are not just trusted but also positively encouraged to take risks within the rock-base of Kubelik's confidence...Let me briskly list the indispensables. Kubelik's account of Pfitzner's Palestrina is unsurpassed on record, likewise his Schumann symphonies (the Rhenish, especially), the Smetana symphonic poems and Ma Vlast, and the cycle of *Dvorak symphonies* that comes to an aching conclusion with the interlude 'My Homeland'._"
- The Spectator


----------



## Duncan

*Featured Album of the Day for September 23, 2019 -

Special Baroque Edition - *









*Lalande: Majesté
*
*Grands Motets for the Sun King

Ensemble Aedes & Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_miZddn62cxfAdpJj8-fvrstgqx1dnUEag

"In 1683, Michel-Richard de Lalande entered the Chapelle Royale as a sous-maître after receiving the support of Louis XIV in a formidable recruitment competition. Still only twenty-five years old, the young composer was swiftly to become established as the King's favourite and accede to the most coveted posts at court in a career spanning almost forty years. Above all, Louis included him in the consultations for the construction of the new Chapelle Royale, adjacent to Versailles Palace.

As the arches gradually rose skywards, Lalande composed and revised his motets, which give expression to the then-peerless grandeur of the realm, while at the same time testifying to the chapel's incomparable acoustics. His works - settings of psalms, hymns, the Te Deum - record the atmosphere at court in the liturgy, in times of both trouble and rejoicing.

Following their earlier recording of Te Deum settings by Lully and Charpentier at the Chapelle Royale, Vincent Dumestre and Le Poème Harmonique have now returned to Versailles to tackle the music Lalande composed for that extraordinary place. Alongside the grands motets Deitatis majestatem and Ecce nunc benedicite, with their synthesis of royal pomp and the language of opera, they offer the deeply moving Miserere and the most grandiose Te Deum performed in the reign of Louis XIV, the Te Deum of the King himself."

"_These fine performances realise their majesty, variety and sheer style to the full…Indeed, in all these works one is repeatedly struck by Lalande's confident skill and diversity at setting words…Dumestre finds ideal blend and balance of both sound and texture among his forces…and reacts with skill and care to every one of Lalande's expressive demands. One need ask no more._"
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Mass in C major/Elegischer Gesang 'Sanft wie du lebtest' Op. 118/ Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Marinera

Mollie John said:


> *Featured Album of the Day for September 23, 2019 -
> 
> Special Baroque Edition - *
> 
> View attachment 124154
> 
> 
> *Lalande: Majesté
> *
> *Grands Motets for the Sun King
> 
> Ensemble Aedes & Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_miZddn62cxfAdpJj8-fvrstgqx1dnUEag
> 
> "In 1683, Michel-Richard de Lalande entered the Chapelle Royale as a sous-maître after receiving the support of Louis XIV in a formidable recruitment competition. Still only twenty-five years old, the young composer was swiftly to become established as the King's favourite and accede to the most coveted posts at court in a career spanning almost forty years. Above all, Louis included him in the consultations for the construction of the new Chapelle Royale, adjacent to Versailles Palace.
> 
> As the arches gradually rose skywards, Lalande composed and revised his motets, which give expression to the then-peerless grandeur of the realm, while at the same time testifying to the chapel's incomparable acoustics. His works - settings of psalms, hymns, the Te Deum - record the atmosphere at court in the liturgy, in times of both trouble and rejoicing.
> 
> Following their earlier recording of Te Deum settings by Lully and Charpentier at the Chapelle Royale, Vincent Dumestre and Le Poème Harmonique have now returned to Versailles to tackle the music Lalande composed for that extraordinary place. Alongside the grands motets Deitatis majestatem and Ecce nunc benedicite, with their synthesis of royal pomp and the language of opera, they offer the deeply moving Miserere and the most grandiose Te Deum performed in the reign of Louis XIV, the Te Deum of the King himself."
> 
> "_These fine performances realise their majesty, variety and sheer style to the full…Indeed, in all these works one is repeatedly struck by Lalande's confident skill and diversity at setting words…Dumestre finds ideal blend and balance of both sound and texture among his forces…and reacts with skill and care to every one of Lalande's expressive demands. One need ask no more._"
> - Gramophone


Gerat album. I've ordered Dumestre 20cd box that should be released this Friday. So far, I liked everything he cared to record.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> David Gutman's absorbing booklet-note for the Leonard Bernstein release tells how at a Tanglewood concert in 1941 Bernstein scored a triumph in modern American repertoire and Serge Koussevitzky conducted the first two movements of AFaust Symphony. Some 20 years later Bernstein himself made a distinguished recording of the work, faster than this superb 1976 Boston remake by almost five minutes yet ultimately less involving.
> The passage of time witnessed not only an easing of tempo but a heightened response to individual characters, be it Faust's swings in mood and attitude, Gretchen's tender entreaties or the unpredictable shadow-play of 'Mephistopheles'.
> Orchestral execution is first-rate, the strings in particular really showing their mettle (such biting incisiveness), while Bernstein's pacing, although often slower than average, invariably fits the mood. The sound too is far warmer and more lifelike than its rather opaque New York predecessor, although when it comes to the tenor soloist in the closing chorus, Kenneth Riegel is rather strident.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part three this afternoon.

The ballet _Ogelala_ contains much colourful and propulsive music, and with its story of ritualist violence and paganism it's as if _The Rite of Spring_ has been transported to what I presume to be the pre-Conquista lands of what was to become Northern Mexico/Southwestern USA.

Symphony no.1 (the first of six which Schulhoff completed) is assertive and exuberant, and in places it could almost be paying homage to Janáček.

Schulhoff's music for _La Bourgeois gentilhomme_ retains some of the mock-courtliness of Richard Strauss's famous score but because this time Molière's play was given a modish overhaul Schulhoff's music owes just as much to jazz and Dadaism.

_Ogelala_ - ballet in ten scenes after an old Mexican story for orchestra with brief section for wordless soprano (1922 - rev. by 1925):



Symphony no.1 (1924-25):



Selections from the music for the Molière play _Le Bourgeois gentilhomme_ (1926):
Three tangos for chamber ensemble - arr. by Geert can Keulen from various piano works (orig. 1922, 1926 and 1927 - arr. by 1994):



_Suite no.3_ for piano (1926):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1926):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1927):



Violin Sonata no.2 (1927):
Sonata for solo violin (1927):


----------



## Vasks

*Rawsthorne - Fantasy Overture: Corteges (Friend/Naxos)
Walton - Violin Concerto (Kennedy/EMI)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Itullian said:


> On first listen, not crazy about this set.
> Dynamic range between soft and loud way too extreme.


If you want a good survey of Schubert symphonies on "original instruments", I really like the Nimbus set by Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band. I see it's available as a lossless (FLAC) download for under £10 on 7digital's UK site; it may also be available in your country at a similar bargain price.


----------



## sonance

Viola da gamba concertata. Works by Telemann, Pfeiffer, Graun
Siegfried Pank, viola da gamba; Christine Schornsheim, harpsichord; Akademie für Alte Musik (crystal)


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Thielemann/Staatskapelle Dresden. My thanks to Itulian for recommending this set. The 2nd is really excellent. Thielemann is not afraid to take his time in those sections that warrant it and is lively and dynamic throughout. The Dresden orchestra is superb as usual. My only problem is with the recording itself. It really sounds quite muffled (it was recorded live). However, the performance is so outstanding it's worth hearing despite the acoustics (after all I put up with mediocre recordings to hear Toscanini, Furtwangler or any number of Russian conductors). I look forward to listening to the rest of the set.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Suite from Lady Macbeth

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)

Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra, James Conlon.


----------



## sbmonty

Prokofiev Symphony No. 1


----------



## robin4

*The English Patient (1996)*

Ralph Fiennes

Kristin Scott Thomas

_Katharine Clifton:

Promise me you'll come back for me.

Almásy:

I promise, I'll come back for you. I promise, I'll never leave you.

_


----------



## robin4

*Bach - Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140 *

(literally: Awake, the voice is calling us) is a Lutheran hymn

Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society






*Bach - Cantata Jesu, der du meine Seele BWV 78 *

(literally: Jesus, it is by you that my soul)

Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Faramundo

A bit hard to put in a precise categorybut it works with me; I definitely like it.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> On first listen, not crazy about this set.
> Dynamic range between soft and loud way too extreme.


Oddly enough, I was playing this set heavily in the car last week. I usually change my Schubert cycles every few weeks as I like to hear different sets and get fully emersed in them. Even though I've had this cycle in the car for the last few months (as I've been trying to 'get it') when I return to it, it never grabs me. Strange, as I really like Immerseel's Beethoven cycle. However, this set doesnt do it for me. It's far from bad, it's just a bit of a let down (like Abbado's cycle) . Compared to Davis, Blomstedt, Wand and Menuhin it's just not got that spark or vitality that they have. I put Viotti's cycle on the USB last week and that's getting much more play. I think Immerseel's may be deleted from the USB by the end of tonight. Sad but true.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Re: Brüggen, I didn't say his performances weren't great, I love his Haydn too, probably even more than I do Szell. It's just that when I hear Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra play Haydn symphonies, I can hear traces of what would come later, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms at times. I can hear more clearly the connection to the larger tradition, whereas when I hear Brüggen's Haydn, I hear a symphony of the classical period, lively, lush, and energetic, yes, but still very of its time. Finally, I don't see why reinventing one's own style is a prerequisite for quality! If it ain't broke...
> 
> I believe that poster's reasoning for disliking Szell's Haydn is that he makes the music sound too rigid and without "humor", and I think the guy was big on period instruments too. Still, it was thanks to his and others' recommendation that I discovered Brüggen whom I now really respect.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. You may still not agree, but I hope you are maybe less confused now.


"Confusion" was perhaps not the right word. I had what could be described as the same reaction you had, but with a different interpretation. Mainstream performances like Szell seemed to me to take for granted that Haydn was a sort of precursor to Beethoven (projecting the Romanticized Beethoven style backwards) and failed to bring out what makes Haydn's style unique. I like Bruggen, but I really love Harnoncourt's Haydn best (with the Concertgebouw and CMW).


----------



## Faramundo

Beauty is a Spanish guitar..... blooming along centuries.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - third and final instalment of his works this evening.

_Cinq études de jazz_ for piano (1926): 
_Hot-music: Zehn synkopierte Etüden_ [_Ten Studies in Syncopation_] for piano (1928):
_Suite dansante en jazz_ for piano (1931):



Concerto for string quartet and winds (1930):



Symphony no.2 (1932):
Symphony no.3 (1935):



_(15) Volkslieder und Tänze aus Schlesisch Teschen_ [_(15) Folk Songs and Dances from the Těšín Region_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon.] (1936):


----------



## Bourdon

Lully


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 4 & The Bard - LSO, Sir Thomas Beecham.
(1937 recordings)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124186


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi, conductor

2006


----------



## StrE3ss

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 (Live)
Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

I have the previous installment of this set, but since it is my favorite Bach,(Along with Hewitt's box), I had to have this classy new re-issue.
It's really nice.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 2, Op. 70 No. 2. Trio con Brio Copenhagen. The second volume in this excellent series. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold, String Quartets (McCapra Quartet)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just arrived in today's mail from accross the pond.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Giulini, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

Both of these are very fine performances, but they are let down a little bit by their recording quality. It's not very much, but in a crowded field of great 5ths, it can make a big difference in terms of which version I choose to listen to. The brass section of the LA Philharmonic sounded wonderful.


----------



## haydnguy

*Verdi*

Aida

Singverein of the Society of Music Friends
Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Recorded 1959. This (physical) album released 1999.


----------



## 13hm13

Chapi's symph. in D on this album:









Ruperto Chapi (1851-1909):
Sinfonia en Re
Obertura de l'òpera "Roger de Flor"
Scherzo "Combate de don Quijote contra las ovejas"

Orquestra de l'Academia del Gran Teatre del Liceu
Guerassim Voronkov - conductor


----------



## Curmudgeon

Listening to this album is like visiting an old friend.









A jazzy classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.53/Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
Recorded: 1988-10-31
Recording Venue: 31 October 1988, Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia
.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 4 on this 2-CD set:









EMILIE MAYER 
(1812 - 1883)

Symphony No. 4 / Piano Concerto / String Quartet (Kupiec, Yang Tai, Klenke Quartet, Neubrandenburger Philharmonie, Malzew, Tewinkel)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 
1-2-3-4-5-10

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## 13hm13

The Schumann PC from this CD re-master of a 1960 LP:









Leonard Rose, Leonard Bernstein
Title:	Schubert: Symphony No.5 - Schumann: Cello Concerto
Format:	CD Album
Label: Sony Classical
Country:	UK
Date:	1993
Catalogue:	SMK 47609


----------



## Dedalus

With all the love (or not) for Telemann in a couple threads recently I decided to listen to some. Mainly I chose this one because it was near the top of the list of albums on Spotify. Sounds quite nice so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach Soprano Arias & Swedish Folk Chorales (Maya Recordings)









Maria Keohane, soprano with Camerata Kilkenny (Maya Homburger, baroque violin; Sarah McMahon, baroque cello; Malcolm Proud, chamber organ)

Excellent, clear vocal and ensemble. Interleaving Lutheran folk chorales of Sweden (otherworldly) and J.S. Bach's arias creates very interesting effects.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527

Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus
Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Faramundo

The 1955 recording, full of "atmosphere"


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Preludes Livres I & II

Roger Woodward

Recorded 2007

I have about 20 recordings of the Debussy Preludes and this may be my favourite recording. The pacing is perfect and the interpretations are very insightful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Louis Spohr - various works part one this late morning/afternoon.

_Potpourri no.2_ in B-flat for three violins, viola and cello op.22 (1807):



Nonet in F for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass op.31 (1813):










String Quartet no.12 in C op.45 no.1 (1818):
String Quartet no.13 in E-minor op.45 no.2 (1818):



Violin Concerto no.8 in A-minor [_In Form einer Gesangsszene_] op.47 (1816):



Double String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.65 (1823):
Double String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.77 (1827):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann ( Clara and Robert)

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5/ Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)/ Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20/Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11/ Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2/ Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

It is a long time ago that I listened to this recording,besides this one I also have the beautiful more introverted Parrott recording, the beautiful Cleobury (Argo) the older Willcocks and Marriner, also Argo.
I can enjoy all of them but I have a slight preference for the cristal clear Cleobury recording with the Kings College Choir Cambridge.
This one with Hogwood still sounds very fresh with everything a good Messiah needs.










*'I don't know you, O God! I called on you, I searched, I begged for an answer, and you are silent! I would love to do your will ... not out of fear of punishment, out of hope for wages, but just as the child does the will of his father ... out of love! You are silent ... and you are always silent! The father is silent ... O God, there is no God!

Multatuli Dutch writer

*


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 24, 2019 - Special Renaissance Edition*









*Kaiser Maximilian I. Lieder, Chansons, Tänze
*
*Per-Sonat, Sabine Lutzenberger*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mXWoTiKQB8GIpoF5av2442_uDFGArY_1Y

"The 500th anniversary of the death of Emperor Maximilian I this year is the occasion for several exhibitions and also for the programme of the ensemble Per-Sonat's new CD.

Maximilian, who was crowned Emperor of the Holy Roman Empire in 1508, was a great patron of the arts in addition to his warlike activities. Here the music was in his special interest and he brought the most important musicians of his time to his court: Heinrich Isaac, Josquin des Pres, Paul Hofhaimer and Johannes Ockeghem. The artistic sacred music for Emperor Maximilian has already been widely published.

The ensemble Per-Sonat, directed by Sabine Lutzenberger, consists exclusively of leading heads of the early music scene and now turns to secular music at Maximilian's court: the songs, chansons and dances that document the emperor's love of music in a new way."

*Composers*

Despres, Josquin (c.1440-1521)

Févin, Antoine de (c.1470-c.1511)

Isaac, Heinrich (c.1450-1517)

Neusidler, Hans (c.1508-63)

Ockeghem, Johannes (c.1430-c.1495)

Senfl, Ludwig (c.1486-c.1552)

Willaert, Adrian (c.1490-1562)

*Works*

Despres: Proch dolor

Févin: O pulcherrima mulierum

Isaac: Mein Freud allein in aller Welt

Isaac: Zwischen perg und tieffe tal

Neusidler, H: Ach lieb mit laid

Ockeghem: D'ung aultre amer

Senfl: Kain höhers lebt noch schwebt

Senfl: Kein Freud' ohn' dich

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 24, 2019 - *

*Special "Buy One Emperor Maximilian I - 500th Anniversary Release -

Get One Free" - Renaissance Edition*









*Choral Music - Hofhaimer, P. / Isaac, H. / Senfl, L. / Josquin Des Prez / Festa, C. (Motets for Emperor Maximilian I) *

*Hofkapelle Ensemble, Michael Procter*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nht_8ZSbylnM7i0FQnE1R2gp1HC9LGhrg


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Les Indes galantes
Naïs


----------



## Duncan

*Albums of the Day for September 24, 2019 - Special Historic Opera Edition - *









*Great Opera Singers / Tito Schipa -The Complete Early Recordings 1913-1921, Volume 1*

*Link to complete album (20 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhC2bwmLRd6_GrhHf1cEXkA3CurX-2cWU









*Great Opera Singers / Tito Schipa - The Complete Early Recordings 1913-1921, Volume 2*

*Link to complete album (24 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLL5ZJr6-baUJXPmVGroVpI-Jg48fBBzO2

Tito Schipa (Italian pronunciation: [ˈskipa]; born Raffaele Attilio Amedeo Schipa; 2 January 1889 in Lecce - 16 December 1965) was an Italian tenor, considered the greatest tenore di grazia and one of the most popular tenors of the century.

"Tito Schipa had something far more important than high notes: a great singing line. One of the most ingratiating of singers, with refined enunciation of text, elegant phrasing and superb musicianship, he held a prominent place in the light Italian romantic tenor repertoire during his long and successful career." 
- Luis Eduardo Goncalves Gabarra


----------



## Rogerx

Koechlin: Piano Music

Deborah Richards (piano)

L'Ancienne Maison de campagne, Op. 124
Nocturne, Op. 33
Paysages et marine, Op. 63


----------



## Bourdon

*Carter*


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 9
I've been thinking of picking this set up, given all the discussion of tempo in the reviews. The playing is lovely.


----------



## Duncan

sbmonty said:


> Symphony No. 9
> I've been thinking of picking this set up, given all the discussion of tempo in the reviews. The playing is lovely.


"Readings focused entirely on the composer, not on debating how things 'should' sound...The playing is responsive and immaculate throughout, forming the backbone of Chailly's brilliantly authentic crib-sheet of a symphony cycle."
- BBC

"Chailly's first recorded Beethoven cycle shows him to be a Classicist through and through...There is also a lovely Italianate cantabile which period strings would find it impossible (and possibly undesirable) to match...The recordings, I should add, are superb...There is space around the sound, as there needs to be in Beethoven, complemented by an immediacy and clarity of detail that derives in large measure from the playing itself."
- Gramophone

"Chailly is direct, fiery, full of vitality and detail...[he] simply convinces me...To hear the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra on stupendous form in these masterpieces is a privilege, and one that's hard to resist given the blazing power and conviction of Chailly's vision."
- International Record Review

"His Beethoven represents a confrontation of tradition...with innovative ideas...From the outset, it is clear that Chailly's Beethoven will be an exhilarating adventure: closely observing the once-controversial metronome markings, he conducts the fast movements of the C and D major symphonies with Haydnesque wit and brio...The breathtaking finale of No 8 is the most exciting I have heard on disc."
- The Sunday Times

"his is above all, an explosively swift cycle. Chailly is utterly faithful to Beethoven's metronome markings...but the tautness of the playing, the definition of its detail - especially from the woodwind - and the phenomenal range of dynamics the Gewandhaus Orchestra has at its command mean that weight and drama are always available to Chailly...The result is a Beethoven cycle that's up there with the best modern-orchestra versions of recent times"
- The Guardian

"they play as if possessed: Chailly has opted to stick faithfully to the composer's original tempos. The effect is revelatory: even old warhorses such as the 5th Symphony are transformed into galloping racehorses, in thoroughbred performances befitting the pedigree of the material, restoring a dash and brio to works whose revolutionary aspects can once again be clearly glimpsed."
- The Independent

"Chailly injects a colossal and thrilling urgency into the music...This is a remarkable feat, which owes much to the fabulous unanimity of the Leipzig players. Many orchestras would stumble over the finale of the Second Symphony, if taken at Chailly's breakneck speed, but this one sails through unscathed."
- The Daily Telegraph

"There is a monumentality and gravitas in these new Decca recordings, released to tie in with Chailly's Barbican residency...You really do get the best of both worlds here - clear textures and sharp articulation to rival those of Krivine's recent period cycle, paired with orchestral textures rich and characterful."
- The Arts Desk


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag does it again !...……

having concluded that Maag's Beethoven cycle is my own personal preference (followed very closely by Skrowaczeski) I thought it was about time I listened to the 9th again...it is the one I have my own personal reservations about but on reflection if anyone was going to resolve my 'issues' it would be Maag…..and I have thoroughly enjoyed his performance with a little known Italian orchestra on a label I am unsure of!

My reservations about the 9th have been similar to those have had about Brahm's 1st....in my mind two works that are almost intimidating in their significance and scale....I find Beethoven's 4th (or Brahms' 2nd) to be much more accessible and 'human '....

so now listening to Gielen and the SWR Orch. performing Beethoven's 4th.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos12-13-14
Igor Levit


----------



## Duncan

jim prideaux said:


> Peter Maag does it again !...……
> 
> having concluded that Maag's Beethoven cycle is my own personal preference (followed very closely by Skrowaczeski) I thought it was about time I listened to the 9th again...it is the one I have my own personal reservations about but on reflection if anyone was going to resolve my 'issues' it would be *Maag…..and I have thoroughly enjoyed his performance with a little known Italian orchestra on a label I am unsure of!*
> 
> My reservations about the 9th have been similar to those have had about Brahm's 1st....in my mind two works that are almost intimidating in their significance and scale....I find Beethoven's 4th (or Brahms' 2nd) to be much more accessible and 'human '....
> 
> so now listening to Gielen and the SWR Orch. performing Beethoven's 4th.


----------



## robin4

*The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957 epic war film) *

directed by David Lean

William Holden, Jack Hawkins, Alec Guinness, and Sessue Hayakawa.

_Maj. Clipton:

The fact is, what we're doing could be construed as, forgive me sir, collaboration with the enemy. Perhaps even as treasonable activity.

Must we work so well? Must we build them a better bridge than they could have built for themselves?

_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124231


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
Sérénade mélancolique, Op. 26 for violin and orchestra
Valse - Scherzo, Op. 34 for violin and orchestra
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42 for violin and orchestra

Russian National Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor
Julia Fischer, violin

recorded 2006, reissued 2016


----------



## Marinera

Lucretia Borgia - Carles Magarner & Capella de Ministrers


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bourdon said:


> This one with Hogwood still sounds very fresh with everything a good Messiah needs.


I love the Hogwood recording, but it lacks the "full-fat" version of _Why Do The Nations_, which I adore.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Louis Spohr - various works part two for later this evening.

Violin Concerto no.12 in A op.79 (1828):
Violin Concerto no.13 in E op.92 (c. 1835):



Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1828):
Symphony no.6 in G [_Historische Sinfonie im Stil und Geshmack vier verschiedener Zeitabschnitte_] op.116 (1839):



Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.119 (1841):



String Quintet no.5 in G-minor op.106 (c. 1838):
String Quintet no.6 in E-minor op.129 (1845):


----------



## Itullian

The two volumes of Barenboim's Mozart EMI symphonies sets are 
among the finest out there and are beautifully recorded.


----------



## D Smith

Songs by Strauss, Berg and Korngold. Anne Sofie von Otter, Bengt Forsberg. Gorgeous singing, the Berg Sieben fruhe Lieder are the standout.


----------



## WildThing

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 17*

Kodály Quartet


----------



## starthrower

CD 13 Brahms/Wagner/Elgar


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra*


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> View attachment 124232
> 
> 
> View attachment 124233
> 
> 
> Lucretia Borgia - Carles Magarner & Capella de Ministrers


Welcome back :tiphat:


----------



## Rambler

*William Cornysh: Stabat Mater* The Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Phillips on Gimell















English Tudor Church music by William Conysh. Several other works as well as the Stabat Mater.

My only disc of Cornysh. It's rather good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Sonatine for flute and piano*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Henri Sauget, Piano Works*


----------



## Rambler

*Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli; Allegri - Miserere* Choir of Westminster Abbey directed by Simon Preston on Archiv Produktion








Two favourites of the renaissance choral repertoire here together with some lesser known works.


----------



## Bourdon

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I love the Hogwood recording, but it lacks *the "full-fat" version* of _Why Do The Nations_, which I adore.


I'm curious wich recording will have your approval.


----------



## Dimace

I know that the kind of music is presenting here has some very specific standards, but, after all, what is ruling is the quality. We have presentation from early - pre classical music to very, 21st century music, modern and everything between.

This way, allow me, to go again (as I have done before) to *Bill Evans.* I find no words to describe the talent and the calibre or this musician. Composer? To the highest classical standards! Every piece he has composed is structurally perfect as a small Chopins ballade. Pianist? I don't know more than 5 pianists nowadays, who can play the 50% of his piano. Charisma? Ask the ones who had seen him on the stage!

Without more words, one of his best records: (1968, NYC, LP/Japan)* ALONE!* Here is included his (maybe) best composition, the legendary,* Never Let Me Go!* I consider this LP one of the best in the history of (classical) Jazz. A phenomenal piano performance, with the great *Verve *sound.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Sonatine for flute and piano*


14 CDs? Are you still alive after this? :lol::lol: :tiphat:

(My good Enthusiast must be the happiest among the humans this moment!)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Armada* Fretwork with Michael Chance (counter-tenor) on Virgin








Music from the courts of Philip II (Spain) and Elizabeth I (England).


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Peter Maag does it again !...……
> 
> having concluded that Maag's Beethoven cycle is my own personal preference (followed very closely by Skrowaczeski) I thought it was about time I listened to the 9th again...it is the one I have my own personal reservations about but on reflection if anyone was going to resolve my 'issues' it would be Maag…..and I have thoroughly enjoyed his performance with a little known Italian orchestra on a label I am unsure of!
> 
> My reservations about the 9th have been similar to those have had about Brahm's 1st....in my mind two works that are almost intimidating in their significance and scale....I find Beethoven's 4th (or Brahms' 2nd) to be much more accessible and 'human '....
> 
> so now listening to Gielen and the SWR Orch. performing Beethoven's 4th.


…...and now an alternate recording of the 9th-Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I'm listening on Spotify, wondering if I should make the purchase. The sound is luxuriant on these recordings.

Terrible cover photo, but whatever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> 14 CDs? Are you still alive after this? :lol::lol: :tiphat:


Ha! You're funny.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## flamencosketches

WildThing said:


> *Joseph Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 17*
> 
> Kodály Quartet


The more I hear of the Kodály Quartet's Haydn, the more I consider going for the full thing... they are so damn good.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I'm listening on Spotify, wondering if I should make the purchase. The sound is luxuriant on these recordings.
> 
> Terrible cover photo, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 124245


I just ordered this. I already have the Webern disc, which I bought shortly before hearing about this box set, and it's great. I say it'll be worth it. I suspect Sinopoli's Gurre-Lieder alone would be worth the price tag.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto. My autographed CD, Tasmin Little. Terrific music 









Britten String Quartets 1-3, autographed by the members of the Takacs Quartet. I love the first Quartet 









Bridge Piano Trios 1 and 2, and miniatures for Piano Trio. The second piano trio is terrific 









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra and Triple Concerto. I think this is terrific music, and a wonderful recording. 









Vaughan Williams Symphonies 4&5


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE AMIGO
*13th-Century Galician-Portuguese Songs and Dances of Love, Longing, and Devotion*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_with_
Kitka - women's vocal ensemble
Angelorum - medieval harp choir
_
Dorian Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## haydnguy

pmsummer said:


> Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


But I wanted to ask you about the monster in the back of the glass in your last post.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Otto Klemperer, conductor

Starting to listen at Disk 1:

1) Variations on a theme by Haydn Op. 56a 'St Antoni Chorale'
2) Symphony No. 1 in C minor Op. 68

This compilation, 2004


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine



> International Piano November 2018
> 
> [Concerto No. 2] Chamayou and Krivine give a sparkling performance, full of wit and grace, highlighting the dramatic passages in a performance as good as any I have heard. Their account of the Egyptian Fifth is equally impressive, perhaps marginally outpointing Hough and Oramo. With terrific sound, this is a highly recommendable release.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello), Candida Thompson (leader)

Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608
Sonata RV83


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If there is a better collection of Barber's orchestral music on disc out there, I don't know what it is. Fabulous disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Gioachino Rossini; Adelaide di Borgogna

Majella Cullagh, Jennifer Larmore, Mirco Palazzi, Bruce Ford, Rebecca Bottone, et al.
Orchestra: Scottish Chamber Orchestra & Chorus
Conductor: Giuliano Carella.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This is the last CD of this complete edition ending with two beautiful cantatas.For the secular cantatas I will use the Koopman set,most of the secular cantatas in the Teldec 2000 edition are the same Koopman recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Louis Spohr - third and final instalment this morning. Hard to imagine that a composer whose work was so steeped in the late classical tradition should still be active as a musician and conductor by the time of Robert Schumann's death.

Piano Trio no.2 in F op.123 (1843):
Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat op.133 (1846):



Piano Quintet no.2 in D op.130 (1845):



Sextet for two violins, two violas and two cellos in C op.140 (1848):
String Quintet no.7 in G-minor op.144 (1850):



Septet in A-minor for piano, flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin and cello op.147 (1853):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb Richter concert, recorded at the Royal Festival Hall, London in 1969.


----------



## Faramundo

Grey day, great music.......


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Zoroastre
Les Boréades


----------



## Bourdon

*Lully*

*Symphonies,Ouvertures & Airs à jouer*


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 25, 2019 - *









*Grieg: Lyric Pieces & Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte
*
*Denis Kozhukhin (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n9pTAjihiqRL7yLxWk2Zg7orh3taVlpcE

"_Kozhukhin plays Mendelssohn with an almost business-like elegance…the mechanics of this pianist's impressive hands trump the expressivity of an imagined singer's voice. Grieg's straightforwardly programmatic pieces suit Kozhukhin better, inspiring music characterful playin_g."
- BBC Music Magazine

"_Once in a while a piano recording comes along that really plucks at the heart-strings. Denis Kozhukhin's compilation of miniatures by Mendelssohn and Grieg is one such...He brings to the table a perfect balance between spontaneity and control, teamed with infinite variety of touch and timbre. Every phrase is imbued with sensitivity and luminous beauty_."
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Recording of the Month*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos)


----------



## Duncan

Now where was I? - Part Five...

Oh yeah...









*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, Op. 39*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa*

*Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31*
*Orchestre Nationale de France
Seiji Ozawa
Philippe Lefèbvre (grandes orgues de la cathédrale de Chartres)*


----------



## Duncan

*"Recordings Recommended Without Reservation" - *

















*The British Line: A Celebration of British Music*

*BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis*

In 1991, Hamburg-based record label Teldec Classics embarked on a fruitful partnership with Sir Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra. "The British Line" was soon to become an essential series of critically acclaimed digital recordings of major works alongside some lesser-known gems by some of Britain's most celebrated composers. The series - collected here for the first time - features guest soloists including Tasmin Little, Thomas Hampson and Amanda Roocroft. The set includes bonus disc - Last Night of The Proms: The 100th Season - recorded live in concert in 1994 and featuring star soloists Dame Evelyn Glennie and Sir Bryn Terfel.

Critical Acclaim for the Teldec British Line Series (1991-1998)

"Andrew Davis's formidable Tippettian credentials shine through in every bar of this outstanding British Line anthology from Teldec" - Gramophone

"These are four of the best Elgar performances on disc available. First, the recording is superb, with near-perfect balance and a really natural sound. Second, the playing of the BBC Symphony Orchestra is first rate. Andrew Davis's conducting of all four works is inspired" - Gramophone

"As digital Falstaffs go, Sir Andrew Davis's 1995 account with the BBC SO remains arguably the front-runner." - Gramophone

"Davis has the key to this [Vaughan Williams] symphony's combination of mystery, menace and qualified optimism" - The Sunday Telegraph

"With sumptuous sound, this is easily the best "modern" version [of Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 6] in the catalogue" - Gramophone

"An exceptionally insightful account of the [Enigma] Variations" - Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 25, 2019 - Special Opera Edition - *









*Hilde Güden (Recorded 1951 - 1957)*

*Link to complete album (39 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2j2mnHRLLkbod4vLxOaKq33_IkDCzcCI

"The Austrian soprano Hilde Gueden, or Güden (15 September 1917 - 17 September 1988), was one of the most appreciated Straussian and Mozartian sopranos of her day. Her youthful and lively interpretations made her an ideal interpreter of roles like Zerbinetta in Ariadne auf Naxos and Susanna in Le nozze di Figaro."

"Gueden's voice possessed a highly individual timbre, a 'silvery gleam'. Adept at coloratura, she was an extremely accomplished Mozart and Richard Strauss singer, and was unsurpassed in operetta. Above all she possessed a radiant personality, which was always apparent even though towards the end of her career she was handicapped by serious illness."

"It becomes evident from the first note that one hears that Hilde Güden possessed a truly beautiful vocal timbre. Her singing of the various arias from Don Giovanni, Die Zauberflöte, Le Nozze di Figaro, Idomeneo, Il Re Pastore and the Exsultate, jubilate mirror perfectly the style of Mozart-singing pertaining to her generation. The tone is always unforced, due consideration is given to dynamics so that score markings are scrupulously adhered to and are achieved with a floating quality that is never too thin or threadbare, but full of colour. The selections from Italian opera demonstrate why she was so successful in the major opera houses."


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Important first recordings, all but _Dover Beach_ sung by their first performers. All are wonderful performances, though I have to say I've come to prefer Dawn Upshaw's no less famous recording of _Knoxville_ to Steber's slightly more operatic version.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Works

Cyril Huvé (piano)

Elegien, K249
Elegies, BV249
Indianische Tagebuch, Book 1 (Indian Diary), K 267
Sonatina No. 2, BV259
Sonatina No. 6 (Chamber Fantasy on Themes from Bizet's Carmen)
Toccata 'Preludio, Fantasia, Ciaccona' BV287


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini - String Trios op.47

La Real Cámara


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7. Jaap van Zweden/NY Philharmonic. I had expected yet another Beethoven 5&7 pairing and was quite surprised. In these live recordings, van Zweden brings out the inner lines in the winds that are obscured in a lot of performances, this being somewhat at the expense of the strings. But it makes for an interesting take on these very familiar pieces. I'm not sure if I like his interpretation or not, but I am sure I'll be listening to them again.


----------



## robin4

_"Music is, for me, like a beautiful mosaic which God has put together. He takes all the pieces in his hand, throws them into the world, and we have to recreate the picture from the pieces."

Jean Sibelius_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124272


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28
Salomes Tanz der sieben Schleier, Op. 54

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2019


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> Welcome back :tiphat:


Thank you! It's nice to be back


----------



## Vasks

*Kern - Overture to "Show Boat" (McGlinn/EMI)
Joplin - Heliotrope Bouquet & The Nonpareil (Southland Stingers/EMI)
Q. Porter - Dance in Three-Time (Hegyi/New World)
Carpenter - Skyscrapers (Klein/Albany)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various vocal works part one of two for later after a few tiresome domestic chores.

_Kullervo_ - choral symphony for mezzo-soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: Finnish legend from the _Kalevala_] (1891-92):

 ***

(*** Performers on this disc: Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (ms.), Jorma Hynninen (bar.), State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Helsinki University Male Choir and the Helsinki PO conducted by Paavo Berglund)

_Arioso_ - song for voice and piano op.3 [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911):
_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Swim, Duck_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies] (1899):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Karl August Tavaststjerna/Oscar Ivar Levertin/August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies/Ilmari Calamnius a.k.a. Ilmari Kianto] (1891-1904):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Gustaf Fröding/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):
_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Zacharias Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):
_Les trois soeurs aveurgles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ op.46, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (orig. 1905 - arr. ????):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano [Texts: Franz Michael Franzen/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] op.88 (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):



25 songs for unaccompanied male voice choir, including:

_Rakastava_ [_The Lover_] op.14 [Text: Finnish folk poetry] (1894):
_Six partsongs_ op.18 [Texts: Finnish folk poetry/the _Kalevala_/Alexis Kivi] (1893-1914):
_Five Partsongs_ op.84 [Texts: Gustaf Fröding/Bertel Gripenberg/Jonatan Reuter] (1915):
_Two Partsongs_ op.108 [Texts: Karl Gustaf Larson a.k.a. Larin-Kyösti] (1925):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a fabulous disc and should be in the collection of anyone with an interest in the violin.

The six sonatas are all written _for_ a different violinist - Joseph Szigeti, Jacques Thibaud, George Ensecu, Fritz Kreisler, Mathieu Crickborn and Manuel Quiroga - and all are phenomanlly difficult to play. Thomas Zehetmair surmounts their difficulty with ease, playing with a huge range of tone colour and immaculate intonation, and he is afforded superb sound by ECM.

Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Piano Concerto No.3/Ravel: Piano Concerto in G/Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3
(Katchen)

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Handel Variations, Six piano pieces, Rhapsodies. Excellent Brahms, Ax is one of my favoutite Brahms interpreters. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Victoria*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I just ordered this. I already have the Webern disc, which I bought shortly before hearing about this box set, and it's great. I say it'll be worth it. I suspect Sinopoli's Gurre-Lieder alone would be worth the price tag.


Thanks for your input. I'm listening to the Berg Violin Concerto on Spotify. I think if I spring for this, I'll put a piece of paper over the cover. That grimace is disconcerting.


----------



## The nose

Just finished watching Philippe Boesman's _Pinocchio_.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm listening to the Berg Violin Concerto on Spotify. I think if I spring for this, I'll put a piece of paper over the cover. That grimace is disconcerting.
> 
> View attachment 124275


:lol: it's definitely a "conductor face".

My current listening:






Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik perform Haydn's 47th symphony in G major, nicknamed the Palindrome, presumably for the symmetrical motifs in the opening movement. Not bad. I want to pick up one of the Weil/Tafelmusik Haydn CDs.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm listening to the Berg Violin Concerto on Spotify. I think if I spring for this, I'll put a piece of paper over the cover. That grimace is disconcerting.
> 
> View attachment 124275


Looks like a no-brainer for 15 bucks.


----------



## Bourdon

Antonín Dvořák

Symphony No.7

Bedřich Smetana

Mà Vlast

Franz Schubert

Symphony No.8


----------



## Itullian

Great Beethoven


----------



## Dimace

I love, as I have already said,* Valentina.* I have followed her from the time she was a YTberin and I believe I have done well. I have almost every recording of her, but I have listened only a few of them. Today I listened her Rachmaninoff Concertos and I can say that I'm elated from her performance. Virtuosity and deep understanding of the scores, plus very good feelings. The orchestra also is not bad at all (a little bit loud some times but generally speaking very OK) The overall quality of the 2 CDs DS is excellent.


----------



## Rambler

*Manuel Cardoso: Requiem* The Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Philips on Gimell















The Requiem (and several shorter works) by the Portuguese composer Manuel Cardoso. And the portrait on the cover is not the composer. My only disc of this composer who is (apart from this disc) unfamiliar to me.

Wonderful music. Like much renaissance choral music, the style seems to be very consistent. It may be Portuguese, but I couldn't distinguish it from the church music of many English composers of the era. This in no way reduces it's merit.

A great performance and recording.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "ET ECCE TERRA MOTUS"
SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE, DIES ILLA"
*Antoine Brumel*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - general direction
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Faramundo

Sibelius never disappoints me. The kind of star that's never on the wane in my heart.


----------



## Rambler

*Charpentier: Mess en la Memoire D'un Prince* Choeur de Chambre de Namur with the Ensemble La Fenice directed by Jean Tubery on Veritas
















After Cardoso its into the baroque with Charpentier. Quite the contrast. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Vivaldi and Mozart. It's just that kind of day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - vocal works part two of two tonight. The three discs I played earlier seemed to just fly past.

_Sangen om korsspindeln_ [_The Fool's Song of the Spider_] - song from the incidental music for the play _King Kristian II_ op.27, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Adolf Paul] (orig. 1898 - arr. ????):
_Five Christmas Songs_ for voice and piano op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/Vilkku Joukahainen] (1895-1909 - two songs rev. 1913):
_Hymn to Thaïs_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Arthur Hjalmar Travers-Borgström] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ for voice and piano op.57 [Texts: Ernst Josephson] (1909):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.72 - first two songs lost [Texts: Larin-Kyösti a.k.a. Karl Gustaf Larson/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (c. 1907 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustav Snoilsky/Mikael Lybeck] (1916-17):
_Små flickorna_ [_Little Girls_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1920):



_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):
_Finlandia_ for orchestra - version for male choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - rev. with lyrics by 1940):
_Snöfrid_ - improvisation for speaker, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):
_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_A Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra op.31 no.1 from _Three Songs for Chorus_ op.31 [Text: Yrjö Weijola] (1895):
_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92 [Text: Samuli Kustaa Berg] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95 [Text: Eino Leino] (1920):
_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinämöinen's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestras op.110 [Text: Finnish legend from the _Kalevala_] (1926):


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Czerny - Symphonies Nos.1 & 5 - Nikos Athinäos









Carl Czerny (1791-1857):
Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.780
Symphony No.5 in E flat major

Staatsorchester Frankfurt (Oder)
Nikos Athinäos - conductor


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Violins in A Minor RV522, etc. on this 2-CD collection:









Vivaldi - 12 Concertos, Op.3 "L'Estro Armonico" (Fabio Biondi)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> Vivaldi - 12 Concertos, Op.3 "L'Estro Armonico" (Fabio Biondi)


That's the CD that opened Vivaldi up to me. I spent the rest of the year on a Vivaldi bender.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMAE
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Consort
Jakob Lindberg - director
_
BIS_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*

Nicely done, senstitively interpreted. Some may think his conducting leans toward fussiness, but I think it works in this piece.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*
> 
> Nicely done, senstitively interpreted. Some may think his conducting leans toward fussiness, but I think it works in this piece.
> 
> View attachment 124289


Great CD! I bought it several years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*

Some classical pieces remind me of places I've been. I remember Debussy's La Mer running through my head when I first saw Bodega Bay.

But the Chamber Symphony brings me back to a rainy day on the freeway, listening to the Chamber Symphony, when my car hit a pool of water and spun into the next lane, where I was t-boned by a semi, shot into the third lane, and came to rest on the gore point. My the grace of God I walked away with only a slight backache, though my car was totaled (and it had a fabulous stereo system, which I miss the most).

So I still listen to this with a twinge of PTSD. But I think this piece works well accompanied by slight panic and a rush of adrenaline.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124291


*Giacomo Puccini*

Tosca

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Antonio Pappano, conductor

2001, reissued 2011


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Some classical pieces remind me of places I've been. I remember Debussy's La Mer running through my head when I first saw Bodega Bay.
> 
> But the Chamber Symphony brings me back to a rainy day on the freeway, listening to the Chamber Symphony, when my car hit a pool of water and spun into the next lane, where I was t-boned by a semi, shot into the third lane, and came to rest on the gore point. My the grace of God I walked away with only a slight backache, though my car was totaled (and it had a fabulous stereo system, which I miss the most).
> 
> So I still listen to this with a twinge of PTSD. But I think this piece works well accompanied by slight panic and a rush of adrenaline.
> 
> View attachment 124290


Glad you're OK. I've had a couple of close calls on the high way recently, but none that bad. Anyway, that set looks excellent. I may get it myself. I don't have a recording of the op.31 Variations, I don't think I've even heard it.

As it happens, I am listening to some Schoenberg too:










*Arnold Schoenberg:* Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, op.15. Helen Vanni & Glenn Gould. Excellent playing from Glenn as part of an excellent set. Vanni is half decent herself, though I'm not much of a vocal connoisseur. The song cycle is brilliant. It's a fin-de-siècle answer to Schubert's Winterreise, maybe.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Otto Klemperer, conductor

Listening to Disk 2 (2004):

1) Symphony No. 2 in D Op. 73
2) Symphony No. 3 in F Op. 90


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Glad you're OK. I've had a couple of close calls on the high way recently, but none that bad. Anyway, that set looks excellent. I may get it myself. I don't have a recording of the op.31 Variations, I don't think I've even heard it.


I don't think you'll be disappointed with it. However, for the variations, I don't think anyone beats Karajan.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Piano Concertos 1 & 2. Ingrid Fliter, Markl/Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Excellent performances, and my favourite #1. Recommended.


----------



## Colin M

Nielsen Symphony no. 3 (‘Sinfonia Expansiva’). P Jarvi, Frankfurt 

In America, the 6 months of the regular baseball season is a few days from completion and the World Series will soon be upon us with its October Dreams. This work is such an ode to possibilities...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Septet in E flat major, Op. 20/ String Quintet in C major, Op. 29

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)

Miró Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'/ Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart.


----------



## Merl

This set is starting to impress. Should finish it on the way to work. Lots of spirit in the performances of the first two symphonies. Now what can Oramo do with the last 2?


----------



## Rogerx

Music by Scarlatti, Schubert, Mompou and Albéniz

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Albéniz: Iberia, book 1/Mompou: Paisajes
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor/ Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major/: Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major/ D: Keyboard Sonata K322 in A major
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Prometheus through the ages.

All the performances are excellent, though the Liszt is a little stiff. That said the Scriabin, with Argerich in incandescent form, is worth the price of the disc alone.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I'm listening on Spotify, wondering if I should make the purchase. The sound is luxuriant on these recordings.
> 
> Terrible cover photo, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 124245


I buy nearly all my music as downloads these days, which makes it easy to pick your own album art. I have this excellent set, and replaced that cover with the original:









... it's not particularly exciting, but at least it doesn't have a photo of Giuseppe Sinopoli re-enacting a scene from _Psycho_.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Forza del Destino

Martina Arroyo, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi et al.

Royal Philharmonic, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beecham recorded very little British music aside from Delius, but he did champion British music quite often. The most well known item is no doubt Bax's _The Garden of Fand_, a superb performance which saw Bax himself sitting in on the recording sessions. The other two performances of two comparative rarities are hardly less fine.


----------



## Itullian

After hearing this set and his new recordings of the Brahms and Schumann symphony cycles I have become a fan.


----------



## Marinera

Helene Grimaud, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - songs part one (plus a few orchestral works) for late morning and afternoon. Yet another of those romantic composers who died far too young - even too ill to compose anything during the last four years of his life.

_Mörike-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 53 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Eduard Mörike] (1886-88):



_Scherzo und Finale_ for large orchestra (1876-77):
_Penthesilea_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1883-85):
_Italienische Serenade_ for string quartet - arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. 1892):
_Prelude_ and _Intermezzo_ from the opera _Der Corregidor_ (1895 - rev. 1897):



_Goethe-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 51 songs for voice and piano, plus two earlier Goethe settings [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1888-89):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite/ West Side Story: Symphonic Dances

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Quatre motets pour un temps pénitence

The Sixteen Harry Christophers


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

Complete secular songs


----------



## NLAdriaan

This exceptional choral music in an as exceptional crystal clear recent (2011) interpretation by Gardiner's Monteverdi Choir. The best tribute to this devoted feast of counterpoint, fugue and human voice. What a composer.....

And the only Bach recording by Gardiner to reach my favourites shelve.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss/ Horn Concertos 1 & 2+ Franz Strauss: Horn Concerto (Barry Tuckwell) Ravel: Concerto for the Left hand (Katchen)
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (Katchen)

London Symphony Orchestra - Istvan Kertesz


----------



## 13hm13

Reinecke--Symph. 3....









Carl Reinecke (1824-1910):
Concerto for Harp and Orchestra, op.182
Symphony No.3 in G minor, op.227

Elsie Bedleem - harp
Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt
Heribert Beissel - conductor


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Clarinet Trio In A Minor, Op. 114.


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 26, 2019 - *









*Zwiegespräche: Holliger & Kurtág*

*Heinz Holliger (oboe/cor anglais/piano), Marie-Lise Schüpbach (cor anglais/oboe), Ernesto Molinari (bass clarinet/ contrabass clarinet), Sarah Wegener (soprano), Philippe Jaccottet (speaker)*

*Link to complete album (37 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nWC-kuk78OdERjx7seDk5Bx1YFqnh-D_k

"Released to mark Heinz Holliger's 80th birthday (on 21 May), this recording Zwiegespräche - "Dialogues" - is the perfect embodiment of his dual artistry as performer and composer.

Zwiegespräche begins with the intensely moving sound of Heinz Holliger's oboe calling out into the wild, in a piece written for him by his longstanding friend György Kurtág. Then comes a response composed by him, played on cor anglais by his pupil Marie-Lise Schüpbach. From here the conversation develops, of two composers who, from their solitary positions, strive to makecontact with one another - and with us.

The many pieces are, as is typical for both composers, short. Six and a half minutes here is an epic, and many of the messages are over in under a minute. Such dimensions invite us to listen closely, to every turning nuance, and our attention is rewarded, by music-making that is at once emphatic and fine-grained."

"A lot of concentration is required to take in this programme of spartan, potent oboe works by Holliger and Kurtág. But there are real musical rewards, and it's beautifully produced."
- BBC Magazine

"This disc celebrates the 80th birthday of Heinz Holliger, and although it explores his interpretative gifts as a performer rather than his full range as a composer, its focus on the dialogues between his own music and that of György Kurtág makes for a beautifully rounded double portrait."
- Gramophone

"In every piece the music is pared back to its barest essentials, so that a single pitch or interval acquires huge expressive importance. It all makes a marvellously austere birthday tribute, with Holliger at the centre of things as a performer too; it was recorded last year and his oboe playing has lost none of its authority and peerless musicianship."
- The Guardian

*Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Appalachia & The Song of the High Hills

Andrew Rupp (baritone), Olivia Robinson (soprano)

Christopher Bowen (tenor)

BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD is without the Mozart rondos

Not visible on the cover but added on the CD

Concerto for Piano,Violin and Cello in C major
Géza Anda - Schneiderhan & Fournier
Radio Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## jim prideaux

Colin M said:


> Nielsen Symphony no. 3 ('Sinfonia Expansiva'). P Jarvi, Frankfurt
> 
> In America, the 6 months of the regular baseball season is a few days from completion and the World Series will soon be upon us with its October Dreams. This work is such an ode to possibilities...


as this particular symphony is a long term personal favourite and as a season ticket holder for longer than I care to remember for one of English football's more evocative tales of prolonged misery and disappointment I can fully understand the sentiment of your post-heroic and defiant optimism captured in the final movement...….oddly enough I also have the Jarvi/Frankfurt cycle and do rather enjoy it!


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 26, 2019 -

Special

"Opera Singers With Honourific British Titles Granting Knighthood"

Edition - *









*Dame Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo*

Link to complete album (83 videos) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k1xBg8TlJpCEfFXguAJU87vsOnFOHcrZo

"Dame Janet Abbott Baker CH DBE FRSA (born 21 August 1933) is an English mezzo-soprano best known as an opera, concert, and lieder singer."

"She was particularly closely associated with baroque and early Italian opera and the works of Benjamin Britten. During her career, which spanned the 1950s to the 1980s, she was considered an outstanding singing actress and widely admired for her dramatic intensity, perhaps best represented in her famous portrayal as Dido, the tragic heroine of Berlioz's magnum opus, Les Troyens. As a concert performer, Dame Janet was noted for her interpretations of the music of Gustav Mahler and Edward Elgar."

*Works -*

Arne: Where the Bee Sucks
Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: St John Passion, BWV245: Es ist vollbracht
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Berlioz: Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Boyce: Tell, me lovely shepherd
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Campion: Faine would I wed
Campion: If thou longst so much to learn
Campion: Never love unless you can
Campion: Oft have I sigh'd for him that hears me not
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op. 19
Dowland: Come again, sweet love doth now invite
Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Elgar: Softly and gently, dearly-ransomed soul 'Angel's Farewell' (from The Dream of Gerontius)
Liszt: Die Lorelei
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Urlicht (from Symphony No. 2)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Nachtlied, Op. 71 No. 6
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Munro, G: My lovely Celia
Purcell: Lord, what is man?, Z192
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42
Strauss, R: Das Rosenband, Op. 36 No. 1
Strauss, R: Liebeshymnus, Op. 32 No. 3
Strauss, R: Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> This set is starting to impress. Should finish it on the way to work. Lots of spirit in the performances of the first two symphonies. Now what can Oramo do with the last 2?
> 
> View attachment 124294


Merl,

there have been a number of occasions over recent years where I have commented very positively regarding this cycle-I have pointed out how it appears to be largely ignored and it is therefore reassuring that your good self appreciates Oramo's recordings of Schumann......I also have a lot of time for his Sibelius CBSO cycle on Erato.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2/1_







Piano: Igor Levit

I decided to pick this set up the other day based on his 2013 recordings of the late sonatas. So far I've only had time to listen to this first sonata this morning and I must say I was a little underwhelmed. Will have to see how the entire cycle fairs obviously but Op. 2/1 is one of my favorites and this one didn't seem to bring much to the table compared to my favorites.


----------



## Duncan

*Son of England - Music by Jeremiah Clarke & Purcell*

*Katherine Watson, Nicholas Tamagna, Jeffrey Thompson, Geoffroy Buffière
Le Poème Harmonique, Les Cris de Paris, Vincent Dumestre, Geoffroy Jourdain*

*Link to complete album (21 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ldb_Um6I-KkY7rgdc5o1lLzVm3M0F6o8g

"Henry Purcell died on 21 November 1695 at the age of thirty-six. The music he had written for the funeral of Queen Mary only eight months earlier was performed again for his burial service. Soon afterwards, several composers paid tribute to Purcell by writing odes in his memory. Jeremiah Clarke's homage to 'Orpheus Britannicus' in his Ode on the Death of Henry Purcell is a deeply moving token of the younger composer's admiration. Alas, Clarke too was destined to die in his prime, and we can only imagine what the destiny of British music might have been if their lives had been prolonged. After an acclaimed production of Dido and Aeneas, Vincent Dumestre and Le Poème Harmonique continue their exploration of the world of Purcell and seventeenth-century English music. Constantly keeping an ear out for multiple musical ramifications, from Dowland to Lully by way of the Elizabethan masques, this new programme spotlights the genius of Jeremiah Clarke, whose sadly premature death makes us regret all the marvels he might have produced. Here is a collection of masterpieces coupling two of Purcell's most popular works with an exceptional discovery."

*Works -*

Clarke, Jeremiah: Ode On The Death Of Henry Purcell
Purcell: Man that is born of a woman, Z27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695: Funeral Sentences
Purcell: Welcome to all the pleasures (from Ode for St Cecilia's Day 1683), Z339


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "The Merry Widow" (Jurowski/cpo)
Korngold/Revay - Caprice fantastique (Irnberger/Gramola)
Pfitzner - Cello Sonata (Schiefen/Arte Nova)
Schreker - Prelude to "Das Spielwerk" (Seipenbusch/Marco Polo)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone)* & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène

Atys D585*
Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. Isabelle Faust and Kristian Bezuidenhout. A favourite album from last year. I love the tone Faust gets from her 1658 Stainer violin. And she and the harpsichordist have great synergy together playing all 6 sonatas. Highly recommended.


----------



## chill782002

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No 9 ("Black Mass")

Ruth Laredo

Recorded 1970


----------



## Marinera

The Play of Daniel performed by The Dufay Collective


----------



## millionrainbows

The Modern Jazz Quartet: Third Stream Music. 1960. With compositions by John Lewis, Jimmy Giuffre, and Gunther Schuller. Jazz combo with a string quartet, bassoon, French horn, harp, flute, and clarinet. Really good music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124324


*Arnold Schoenberg*

Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

recorded 1973 and 1974, remastered compilation 1998


----------



## robin4

*Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges*

par l'opéra de Lyon (1999)








*Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

Julian Kuerti






*Ravel: Shéhérazade*

Renée Fleming

New York Philharmonic


----------



## Captainnumber36

https://www.amazon.com/Magical-Chop...agical+chopin&qid=1569514114&s=gateway&sr=8-1

"Magical Chopin"


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's really good so far, I love the man's touch on the piano during some of the louder sections.


----------



## Faramundo

I bought this double CD a long time ago. Probably around 2000. I still play it often. Sibelius's music is so special, so "obvious" and so easy to understand and feel elated with, though it is sophisticated in patterns and quite modern. I keep coming back to it as one of my favourite ports of entry into the realm of Classical Music. I see with pleasure that among you folks, many are not immune to that spell.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel - Piano Concerto in G Major


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Armanvd

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Conductor: Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Carl Czerny - Symphonies Nos.1 & 5 - Nikos Athinäos
> 
> View attachment 124286
> 
> 
> Carl Czerny (1791-1857):
> Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.780
> Symphony No.5 in E flat major
> 
> Staatsorchester Frankfurt (Oder)
> Nikos Athinäos - conductor


My neighbours (Frankfurt am Oder is only 100 Km distance from Berlin and located on the borders with Poland) are doing lately good job with music. Frankfurt am Oder is also a very nice city. Nikos (another Greek stallion) can make good job in a orchestra of a small city, which fully supports the arts and the serious artists. Bravo for this SUPER interesting suggestion.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphonies 5 & 6 - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda.


----------



## Bourdon

Armanvd said:


> Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
> Conductor: Teodor Currentzis


The cover seems to be alive,it makes me a bit dizzi.


----------



## pmsummer

EDDA
_Myths from medieval Iceland_
*Prose Edda - Eddic Poems*
Sequentia
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Schubert, Symphonies 5 & 6 - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda.
> 
> View attachment 124331


It is obvious that you love the Austrian, my good friend. I like him also. Mostly his piano works and then the orchestral ones. I don't have this recording, but I want to believe it is bringing to us some fresh air. Schubert, symphonically, doesn't have Beethoven's depth and many times sounds repetitive or monotonous. The Unfinished Symphony, with its countless repetitions is a good example how good MUST be the conductor to have a nice outcome. Antonello seems to be pretty young and hopefully can add new elements to Schubert's music, which, not to be forgotten, is also FFFFFFing difficult.


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


You lucky duck!


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS!
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
Paul O'Dette - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pat O'Brien - baroque guitar
Steve Player - baroque guitar
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms:* Serenade No.1 in D major, op.11. Andreas Spering, Capella Augustina. Really good stuff. First time hearing this work, as well as the conductor and orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Music from the L. Visconti's master piece Morte a Venezia, directed from the GREAT Franco Mannino.* (RCA, Italia, MC)


----------



## Curmudgeon

I have probably ten recordings of this work. This was the first one I had bought on CD back in the 80s, and it is still my favorite.


----------



## StrE3ss

Sarasate
Julia Fischer, Milana Chernyavska


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> You lucky duck!


I was about to say . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphonies Nos. 7 and 8*

So far, I like this. The 7th has several "Celi moments" which I haven't heard in other recordings. The orchestra is a little recessed, so the graphic details in the EMI set are replaced with less articulation, but when the ensemble gets going, it sounds like a fireball. Of course, I have a ton of Bruckner cycles, so at this point, I'm looking to hear what I haven't heard before, and this is keeping me interested.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Geza Anda, Ferenc Fricsay)


----------



## D Smith

Florent Schmitt: Salammbo - Three Orchestra Suites (music composed for the 1925 film) Mercier, Orchestra National d'lle de France. Delightfully OTT.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Otto Klemperer, conductor

Listening to Disk 3/3:

1) Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
2) Tragic Overture, Op. 81
3) Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
4) Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

This compilation, 2004


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Ignaz Beck ... and his confusing array of 24 symps. But from what i've sampled, I like what I hear. And why not start at the very beginning with no. 1. op. 1.








Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809) - Six Symphonies op.1 - Donald Armstrong


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20/ Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture/ Lalo: Namouda - Suite No. 1/ Barraud: Offrande à une Ombre/

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35/ Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elly Ameling (soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink

Recorded: 1967-12-20
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Cello Suites

Daniel Mueller-Schott.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Continuing with these fine Cantatas, always a joy to hear.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - songs part two. A planned day out to the elegant surroundings of Bath aborted due to bad weather, but these discs will make me feel less disappointed. By the way, is anyone else getting 'host server timeout' alerts?

_Spanisches Liederbuch_ - 44 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Juan Ruiz, Archpriest of Hita/Nicolas Nuñez/'Ocaña'/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Lopez de Ubeda/José de Valdivielso/Alvaro Fernandez de Almeida/Rodrigo Cota de Maguaque /Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra/Cristobal de Castillejo /Luiz Vaz de Camõens/Comendador Escrive/María Doceo/Gil Vicente and various anon. folk sources] (1889-90):










_Italienisches Liederbuch_ - 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Hayse, after Italian folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):


----------



## Marinera

Debussy violin sonata in G minor performed by Laurent Korcia









Listening now to Rastrelli Cello Quartett playing various interesting transcriptions.


----------



## Marinera

elgars ghost said:


> Hugo Wolf - songs part two. A planned day out to the elegant surroundings of Bath aborted due to bad weather, but these discs will make me feel less disappointed. By the way, is anyone else getting 'host server timeout' alerts?


Not today, but yesterday I had to relog couple of times


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

A fine recording,when you listen to this CD it is clear that Bach was influenced by the music of Buxtehude.The singing feels natural so that your attention immidiate goes to the music ,The sound fits like a glove with this music and I would recommend this recording.Seeing what is going on in the world it is hard to belief that there is also this music almost coming from another world.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa

Massimiliano Caldi.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein. With soloists Gundula Janowitz and Eberhard Waechter. I really like this recording.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Hugo Wolf - songs part two. A planned day out to the elegant surroundings of Bath aborted due to bad weather, but these discs will make me feel less disappointed. *By the way, is anyone else getting 'host server timeout' alerts?*
> 
> _Spanisches Liederbuch_ - 44 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Juan Ruiz, Archpriest of Hita/Nicolas Nuñez/'Ocaña'/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Lopez de Ubeda/José de Valdivielso/Alvaro Fernandez de Almeida/Rodrigo Cota de Maguaque /Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra/Cristobal de Castillejo /Luiz Vaz de Camõens/Comendador Escrive/María Doceo/Gil Vicente and various anon. folk sources] (1889-90):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Italienisches Liederbuch_ - 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Hayse, after Italian folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):


The same here.......


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> Hugo Wolf - songs part two. A planned day out to the elegant surroundings of Bath aborted due to bad weather, but these discs will make me feel less disappointed. By the way, is anyone else getting 'host server timeout' alerts?





Marinera said:


> Not today, but yesterday I had to relog couple of times


Me too, not alarming I think.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More superb Wunderlich - live this time.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein. With soloists Gundula Janowitz and Eberhard Waechter. I really like this recording.


This one is the BEST EDR in the history, to know exactly what we are listening and having. The reason? The Wiener Singverein, which in this recording is giving a hell of a Requiem and keeping nothing behind! The wonderful attack is completing with Gundula and Herbie, who are also very strong in this performance. Master piece and must have this one!


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> More superb Wunderlich - live this time.


I have many LPs with him. Fritz was the big love of Germany, once upon the time. Like Pavarotti, was singing literally everything. And always with his soul. Thanks for this presentation. :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Haydn: The Creation*

*City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
Arleen Augér (soprano), Susan Lees (soprano), Philip Langridge (tenor), David Thomas (bass)*

"The real, resounding disappointment of Rattle's Creation is its air of impatience, rapid preparation, volatile pacing and poor balance. Where Hogwood's rhythmic crispness gives impetus within and between movements, Rattle's, in its clipped chords, its over-phrasing and its garbled speeds, actually makes for a sense of creative stasis."
- Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 27, 2019 - *









*Leoš Janáček: Piano Works
*
*Jan Bartoš*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_keSD2P9It5-1lNriMKi59ZivapUF9LtR4

"Before he was completely overwhelmed by love for composing, Leoš Janáček pursued a career as a virtuoso pianist. He was closely familiar with the instrument, which served for him to share his innermost emotions and feelings.

Janáček wrote his first opus, Thema con variazioni, at the age of 26, when he was studying at the Leipzig Conservatory. The miniature piece A Recollection is one of his last scores. The composer conceived his three essential piano works, 1.X. 1905, On an Overgrown Path and In the Mist, between 1900 and 1912, which was a difficult phase in his life. They are perhaps the most personal, most intimate pieces he wrote. Janáček was inspired by the sound of the cimbalom, an instrument he often heard when collecting folk songs in Moravia.

The genes of the pianist Jan Bartoš evidently bear the traces of the ample musical tradition of his ancestors, including his grandfather, a cimbalom player. The legacy of folk music and the Silesian origin is what Janáček and Bartoš have in common. In his account of Janáček's music, the pianist reveals a profound musicological insight, as well as a fascinating intuition - the inspiring integration of the heart and the brain, owing to which Bartoš's previous Supraphon albums (Mozart - Concertos, SU 4234-2; Beethoven - Sonatas, SU 4252-2) have met with such great acclaim."

Works

Janáček: Along an Overgrown Path, JW VIII/17, Book 1
Janáček: Along an Overgrown Path, JW VIII/17, Book 2
Janáček: In the Mists
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 in E flat minor, JW VIII/19 'From the Street'
Janáček: Reminiscence, JW 8/32
Janáček: Tema con variazioni (Zdenka's Variations)

"Like his erstwhile teacher Ivan Moravec, Bartoš accepts and internalises Janáček's intimate, conversational sound world for what it is, while imbuing the composer's often stark textures with a fullness of tonal body and shimmering translucence...An excellently engineered and highly satisfying release that no Janáček lover should miss."
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Marinera

This box arrived yesterday, and today I am finally listening to the first disk from it. I didn't have any of the cds in the box, although I had many of them on my wishlist for ages. This was kind of an unmissable purchase for me

*Domenico Belli - Il Nuovo Stile*

*Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre*









That's the cover from the previous album issue.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Music of Estonia.

Villem Kapp - Symphony no 2
Arvo Pärt - Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
Eduard Tubin - Symphony no 3 (Heroic)

Another excellent disc from BBC Music Magazine. The three works are conducted by Neeme Järvi and his two sons.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces & Hymn of the Nations

Barbara Frittoli (soprano) & Francesco Meli (tenor)

Orchestra and Chorus of Teatro Regio, Torino, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Offline soon, so this is what I have lined up for the rest of the day and tomorrow morning.

Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works.

Poulenc was a great composer for the voice, equally adept whether invoking the wafts of fragrant incense in a medieval cathedral or the curlicues of _Gitanes_ cigarette smoke in a swanky café. Devotional, urbane, irreverent, poignant - collectively these discs have it all.

_Rapsodie nègre_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano FP3 [Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a volume of Malagasy verse which was actually a literary hoax devised by Jean-Joseph Moulié and Marcel Ormoy under assumed names] (1917 - rev. 1933):
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Ophée_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet FP15 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919):
_Cocardes_ - three songs for voice and piano - arr. for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone and two percussionists FP16 [Texts: Jean Cocteau] (1919 - rev. 1939): 
_Quatre Poèmes_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon, oboe and trumpet FP22 [Texts: Max Jacob] (1921):
_Le bal Masqué_ - secular cantata for baritone, clarinet, bassoon, cornet, violin, cello, piano and percussion FP60 [Text: Max Jacob] (1932):



_Litanies à la vierge noire_ for female choir and organ FP82 (1936):
_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP97 (1938-39):
_Exultate Deo_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP109 (1941):
_Salve Regina_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP110 (1941):
_Ave verum corpus_ - motet for unaccompanied female choir FP154 (1952):
_Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue_ - three motets for unaccompanied male choir FP172 (1958-59):

***************

_Chanson à boire_ - song for unaccompanied male choir FP31 [Text: anon. 17th century French] (1922):
_Sept chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP81 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire/Paul Éluard] (1936):
_Figure humaine_ - cantata for unaccompanied double mixed choir FP120 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1943):
_Un soir de neige_ - cantata for unaccompanied mixed choir FP126 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1944):
_(8) Chansons françaises_ for unaccompanied mixed/male choir FP130 [Texts: anon. French folk sources] (1945-46):



35 songs, including:

_(8) Chansons Gaillardes_ for voice and piano FP42 [Texts: anon. 17th century French] (1925-26):
_Quatre poèmes_ for voice and piano FP58 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1931):
_(5) Banalités_ for voice and piano FP107 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1940):
_(6) Chansons villageoises_ for voice and piano FP117 [Texts: Maurice Fombeure] (1942):



_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP148 (1950-51):
_Gloria_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP177 (1959):



_La voix humaine_ - monodrama in one act for soprano and orchestra FP171 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1959):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra FP180 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## Duncan

*Albums of the Day for September 27, 2019 - Special Historic Opera Edition - *

















*(Click on photo to enlarge image)*

*Beniamino Gigli Volume 1 1918-1924*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpR19iVFBQqoSQrbrwa7EB97HgPpA804W

















*(Click on photo to enlarge image)*

*Beniamino Gigli Volume 2 1925-1939*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_krZtw2jmiwKwd1xmm4UHavisGq3k 29QHA

"Beniamino Gigli (20 March 1890 - 30 November 1957) was an Italian opera singer. He is widely regarded as one of the greatest tenors of his generation."

"They called him the "Caruso Secondo," a title he disliked saying that he preferred to be known as the "Gigli Primo." In truth he was unlike Caruso in many ways, not least because Caruso's voice was larger, darker, and more dramatic with what Italians referred to as "squillo" - that full-bodied sound that is the hallmark of a spinto tenor and can thrill an audience."

"Early in his career, Gigli possessed a beautiful, soft and honey-like lyric voice, with incredible mezza-voice, allowing him to sing light, lyrical roles. As he grew older, his voice developed some dramatic qualities, enabling him to sing heavier roles like Aida and Tosca."

"Music critics, especially those outside Italy, often complained of his sloppy musicianship and careless interpretations, especially his habit of interjecting sobs at dramatic moments but, much like his later Italian counterpart Luciano Pavarotti, his overt emotionalism and the unequalled beauty of his voice delighted his fans and he is undoubtedly one of the very finest tenors in recorded history."

"_Some of the loveliest of all singing on record is heard here. By 1918 Gigli had been hailed as 'the tenor' in the land of tenors, and by 1921 he had come to be thought of as Caruso's successor in New York...The beauty of the voice emerges with clarity and presence; and all the transfers have been made from originals of the finest qualit_y." 
- Gramophone


----------



## millionrainbows

Very good, highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> This box arrived yesterday, and today I am finally listening to the first disk from it. I didn't have any of the cds in the box, although I had many of them on my wishlist for ages. This was kind of an unmissable purchase for me
> 
> *Domenico Belli - Il Nuovo Stile*
> 
> *Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre*
> 
> View attachment 124348
> 
> 
> That's the cover from the previous album issue.
> 
> View attachment 124349


It's a bargain,I saw it onJPC for 35 euro.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'll probably not listen to any more music today. This one has been the day's highlight.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 in D minor/String Symphony No. 8 in D major/ String Symphony No. 12 in G minor

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## Itullian

More of these gems.


----------



## canouro

* Karol Szymanowski *

Concert Overture, Op. 12
Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 15
Symphony No. 4, Op. 60,"Symphonie Concertante
Study in B flat minor, Op. 4, No. 3 (arr. G. Filtelberg for orchestra)

_Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit_


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner Henze*




























The Frenchman Théodore Géricault based his masterpiece on a real shipwreck. In 1816 the frigate sailed Méduse on a sandbank 60 miles off the west coast of Africa. 250 people on board fit into the sloops, and 147 others climbed on a wooden raft that was towed.

But the captain had the ropes cut because it quickly stopped the sloops.
The raft soon fought over the scarce provisions. Already in the first night 20 people died, sometimes due to suicide. The waves crashed into the overloaded vessel and only the shipwrecked ones in the middle were not washed away.

After four days, there were 67 people left on the raft. Hunger led a number of them to cannibalism. The law of the strongest was true: the dead were eaten and the weak thrown overboard.

On day 12 the French ship Argos got the raft in sight. 15 people on board were saved, of whom five later failed. The captain and the rest of the crew in the sloops managed to reach the French colony of Senegal.

The 27-year-old Géricault thought it was a fascinating story and wanted to immortalize it. The result made him world famous.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124366


*Max Bruch*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Romance in F major, Op. 85
String Quintet in A minor, Op. posth. (1918)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor
Vadim Gluzman, violin

2009


----------



## Vasks

*Lange-Muller - Overture to "Viking Blood" (Atzmo/BIS)
Valen - Symphony #1 (Ceccato/Simax)
L. Glass - Suite: Episodes of Anderson's "Elf-hill" (Schmidt/dacapo)*


----------



## Marinera

From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre 20 CD box CDs #2 & #3

disk 2:* Anthoine de Boesset - Je meurs sans mourir* 
The cover's from the newer reissue. The cardboard sleeves don't have any. They're done in the trademark Alpha label's minimalistic colour gradation scheme.









disk 3:*Luis de Briceño - El Fenix de Paris*


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> It's a bargain,I saw it onJPC for 35 euro.


Yes, the price is very good for 20 cds 

There are a few new 10cd box-sets (on alpha and arcana) that cost almost the same, although perhaps the price is less reduced. 
Still make my heart skip a beat.


----------



## canouro

*Niels W. Gade: Symphonies 1 & 5*
Christopher Hogwood, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Rogerx

Handel & Caldara: Carmelite Vespers 1709

Roberta Invernizzi, Robin Johannsen (sopranos), Martin Oro (countertenor), Markus Brutscher (tenor), Antonio Abete (bass)

Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

Time to listen some real music.....


----------



## canouro

*Prokofiev ‎- The 5 Piano Concertos*

Piano Concerto No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 16
Piano Concerto No. 5 In G, Op. 55

_Alexander Toradze, Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev_


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 9 - Czech PO, Vaclav Neumann.
There is always something special about hearing the Czech PO in Czech music.


----------



## Bourdon

*M.A.Charpentier*

Playing the piece from which they derive their name.

*chantons ! chantons !*


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein. With soloists Gundula Janowitz and Eberhard Waechter. I really like this recording.


I bought that CD cause I didn't like the version I had with Colin Davis. It's very well done.


----------



## Malx

I sense tonight my listening will be jumping about all over the place - following the Dvorak from earlier with:

Clérambault: Miserere - Le Poeme Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre.
(via spotify)
That inexpensive Alpha box is enticing me to buy it ..... I must resist..I must


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anything with Jordi Savall. Monteverdi, Rameau, Mozart. Yes we love!


----------



## Rambler

*John Blow: Venus & Adonis* New London Consort directed by Philip Pickett on L'Oiseau-Lyre








An English masque by Henry Purcell's teacher and friend John Blow.

Uninspiring libretto (which is typical for opera librettos from this period). The music is highly enjoyable. I particularly love the instrumental sections. Very similar to Purcell, if not quite hitting the highpoints Purcell often achieves.

Excellent performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

robin4 said:


> I bought that CD cause I didn't like the version I had with Colin Davis. It's very well done.


I think it's my favorite of the few I've heard, though I also really like the Klemperer and the Gardiner/ORR is not bad either.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

(Yep. They stuck Schubert in this box.) This recording didn't click with me. I never thought I'd say it, but in the first movement, Celi actually took it too fast.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I sense tonight my listening *will be jumping about all over the place* - following the Dvorak from earlier with:
> 
> Clérambault: Miserere - Le Poeme Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre.
> (via spotify)
> That inexpensive Alpha box is enticing me to buy it ..... *I must resist..I must*
> 
> View attachment 124385


 *Sounds quite desperate,my advice is, "close the curtains".*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel - "L'enfant et les sortilèges"


----------



## pmsummer

CADMAN REQUIEM
_In Memory of Bill Cadman and the Victims of the Lockerbie Air Crash_
*Gavin Bryars*
Hilliard Ensemble
Fretwork

_Point Music_


----------



## Rambler

*Bach (family): Cantatas * Vox Luminus directed by Lionel Meunier on Ricercar









Cantatas by 3 earlier (than JS) members of the Bach clan, plus a cantata by Johann Sebastian to close the disc.

A relatively recent purchase I strongly recommend this disc. The pre JS Bach cantatas are very expressive. No dry music here.

The performances are excellent, as is the recording. A real sense of being performed in a church too.

Now I already have most of these cantatas on an Archiv disc performend by Musica Antiqua Koln under Reinhard Goebel, recorded in the eighties. This has long been a favourite of mine. It features some very spectacular singing from the bass in particular. It is more closely recorded and does lack the sense of the recording space.

I'm very happy with both discs. The Ricercar is a more impressive recording with a real sense of a church venue. The Archiv still knocks me out for many of its vocalists.


----------



## Dimace

Today I don't have big appetite for serious music. For this reason I have chosen from *''der Silbernen Operettenära''* and one of her founders: The* Emmerich Kalman (Ungarn) *. (the other is the Lehar - Österreich) In this beautiful recording we have exerts from 3 Operetten of him (from 1964 - Philips) Very pleasant performances and good sound.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.
Excellent performance and recording - a great combination.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Adams: Lollapalooza
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
Milhaud: La Création du Monde
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
Hindemith: Ragtime
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
Raksin: Theme from The Bad and the Beautiful

A fabulous disc, stunningly played and recorded.


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Requiem* New London Consort directed by Philip Pickett on Loiseau-Lyre








What an interesting composer Heinrich Biber is. This is great!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Celibidache: Comparing the first movement between the Stuttgart Orchestra in the '70s and the Munich Phi in the '90s.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Adolf Hasse: Requiem; Miserere*
Dresdner Kammerchor, Dresdner Barockorchester, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Handel Concerti Grossi Op 6 Nos 10, 11, & 12 - Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.


----------



## pmsummer

LENTEN IS COME 
_13th Century Medieval English Songs_
*Briddes Roune*

_Magnatunes_


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.

An understated, considered and ultimately cool performance of the symphony, almost diametrically opposite to Bernstein's DG recording. Despite or perhaps because of their differences I like both.


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude and his Circle* Theatre of Voices directed by Paul Hillier on DACAPO















Music by Buxtehude and composers connected to him. All discs listened to tonight have been excellent!


----------



## canouro

*William Byrd: Late Music For The Virginals*
Aapo Häkkinen


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Complete SQs - Emerson SQ


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Malx

Thomas Larcher, Smart Dust & Poems - Tamara Stefanovich (piano).
Lovely, accessible modern keyboard music from the first decade of the 21st century.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Stanisław Skrowaczewski & the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie *

Once again, my listening time has been very limited. My present listening is through my no longer neglected headphones tonight.

I have had Skrowaczewski's 90th Birthday set for some time but for whatever reason overlooked his Schumann. Time to remedy that and scratch my Schumann listening itch.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No 87 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Harnoncourt.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> (Yep. They stuck Schubert in this box.) This recording* didn't click with me.* I never thought I'd say it, but in the first movement, Celi actually took it too fast.
> 
> View attachment 124387


It isn't important the fact you didn't like it a lot. Important is that this one is a piece of music history. VERY SERIOUS recording and a 9th which is really something different. Take care of this one! :tiphat: (sound of EXTRA CLASS here).


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies 1, 3, 4. Thielemann/Staatskapelle Dresden. I finished listening to this Brahms set and can recommend it wholeheartedly. Supremely musical and full of insight, this set will be in frequent rotation here.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Pawl Lukaszewski:


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Fantasies, Reminiscences and Variations on Themes by Bellini, S 390, 392, 393, 394*
Endre Hegedus

All of this is very fine Liszt listening. The standout favorite for me is Reminiscences des Puritains de Bellini, S 390. What Hegedus playing should I try next?


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANÇONER DEL DUC DE CALABRIA
_1526-1554_
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
*Jordi Savall* - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky Violin Concerto in DM Stravinsky, Columbia Stern (violin).

This Stravinsky guy is beginning to grow on me...There is a lot of wonderful light and playful in this piece. I would have loved to see this performed live back in the day...


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 performing Medieval Chant and Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus:


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2

1. Envelopes
2. Pedro's Dowry
3. Bogus Pomp
4. Strictly Genteel


----------



## SixFootScowl

Going through this, all 15 symphonies, starting at #1. Am up to #7 now. I bought this earlier this year and until tonight had only listened to #7 and #14. Someone here recommended this set, think it was starthrower. I don't know what other complete Shostakovich symphony sets are available, but I am quite pleased with this set. Quite wonderful music!


----------



## KenOC

Fritz Kobus said:


> Going through this, all 14 symphonies, starting at #1...


Might want to do a recount.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Might want to do a recount.


Yep! Fixed it. Thanks! I would have figured it out sometime tomorrow when I got that far.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124416


*Hector Berlioz*

Les Troyens

Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg
John Nelson, conductor

2017


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> Going through this, all 15 symphonies, starting at #1. Am up to #7 now. I bought this earlier this year and until tonight had only listened to #7 and #14. Someone here recommended this set, think it was starthrower. I don't know what other complete Shostakovich symphony sets are available, but I am quite pleased with this set. Quite wonderful music!


'Tis a good one! I may have mentioned it but several other members here recommended it as well. I don't think I'd by another cycle unless the Kondrashin set got re-issued.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 Nos. 1 & 2

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35/ Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783/ Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## haydnguy

*Roslavets*

Someone on another thread said that there was someone else that came up with a system similar to Schoenberg at roughly the same time. It was Roslavets. One difference was that Roslavets started avant-garde and then went romantic because of pressure from the Soviet government.
I have several Roslavets disks and like his stuff.


----------



## Faramundo

Soldiering on thru the Sibelius taiga.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Felix Ayo (violin)

I Musici.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Bach (family): Cantatas * Vox Luminus directed by Lionel Meunier on Ricercar
> 
> View attachment 124389
> 
> 
> Cantatas by 3 earlier (than JS) members of the Bach clan, plus a cantata by Johann Sebastian to close the disc.
> 
> A relatively recent purchase I strongly recommend this disc. The pre JS Bach cantatas are very expressive. No dry music here.
> 
> The performances are excellent, as is the recording. A real sense of being performed in a church too.
> 
> Now I already have most of these cantatas on an Archiv disc performend by Musica Antiqua Koln under Reinhard Goebel, recorded in the eighties. This has long been a favourite of mine. It features some very spectacular singing from the bass in particular. It is more closely recorded and does lack the sense of the recording space.
> 
> I'm very happy with both discs. The Ricercar is a more impressive recording with a real sense of a church venue. The Archiv still knocks me out for many of its vocalists.


By a strange coincidence I was listening to the same disc yesterday (right before I listened to the Vox Luminis Schutz CD). Very enjoyable music and interesting to have a comparison with the Goebel recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Opp 71 & 74

The London Haydn Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 1 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 3 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 1 in C major
String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 2 in F major
String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Splendid show pieces from the Orchestra for World Peace under Solti (Bartók and Rossini) and Gergiev (Stravinsky), recorded in 1995 and 2003.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Argerich and Sinopoli in wonderful performances of Beethoven's first two piano concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: Orchestral Sets Nos. 1 and 2. Seattle Symphony.

Fantastic, with great sonics. I'm hearing things I haven't heard before. Of course I disagree with certain things, especially my favorite "cadence" in "Three Places," which was't emphasized or loud enough, but other than that, I'm floored. Now it's on to the "Holidays" symphony, which is striking in its clarity. _Some _of this revelation might be due to excellent engineering and miking, but certainly not all.
Any Ives fan _must _hear this!


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032 Volume 4 - Il Distratto*

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 60 in C Major, Hob.I:60
Symphony No. 70 in D major
Symphony No. 12 in E major

*Cimarosa *
Il maestro di cappella

_Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## Dimace

He,he! Since yesterday something strange is happening to me and I'm listening strange… music! :lol:

So, in a moment of pure craziness, I decided to listen Vivaldi. (I had 20 years to listen something from him) I found his best oratorio,* The Juditha Triumphans *with the great *Birgit Finnilä* and* Elly Ameling* and voila! I found Vivaldi! :lol:

Ok... I'm not so happy, as was Tom Hanks when he managed to light up his fire in his remoted Pacific Island, but I'm also not very desperate, despite all this sounds very linear - flat. Surely I need more training with such music. The only thing I can say is that the voices are good and also the sound. (Philips - Berlin 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été & Canteloube: Chants de France

Suzanne Danco (soprano), Lucie Daullène (soprano), Joseph Canteloube (piano)

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Thor Johnson.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


I have this one with a Japan guy in SACD format… Your Cantatas is SUPER collectible and Ton is big specialist with Bach. I will look for my set, If I remember it, next week. I need ladder to climb where the Father is sleeping… :lol:


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy 
*
*Prokofiev: Autumnal sketch, Op. 8*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes, for orchestra, Op. 34b*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Allegri & Monteverdi: Anamorfosi*

*Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kd3k90pjxejAod0hwXjmscQiE572gb_58

"Allegri's Miserere, its heartbreaking harmonies, its verses alternately chanted and ornamented, its seraphic voices: sheer Baroque magic. Since its composition in Rome in 1630, the work has constantly been transformed.

Le Poème Harmonique approaches the score through the prism of its metamorphoses, the ornaments and transpositions added since the time when Mozart himself transcribed the piece, then jealously guarded by the Vatican, which punished publication of it with anathema.

From the Renaissance onwards, musicians dressed up the finest secular tunes of their time in sacred words. The most famous example of all, the Pianto della Madonna, in which Monteverdi transferred to the Virgin Mary the mournful strains of his Lamento d'Arianna, illustrates these exchanges between repertories. Similarly, his famous Sì dolce è 'l tormento is here transformed into Sì dolce è 'l martire with the help of the mysterious Virgilio Albanese. Other masters of the period, such as Rossi, Mazzocchi and Marazzoli, also adapted their works to sacred texts. With this programme, which builds on the experience of the album Nova Metamorfosi (ALPHA 039), one of Le Poème Harmonique's major triumphs, Vincent Dumestre celebrates the twentieth anniversary of his ensemble."


----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*

Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Symphony No. 6 In C Major, D589

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt _


----------



## Joe B

Rumon Gamba leading the BBC Philharmonic in their 2nd release of British Toem Poems:


----------



## Duncan

*Special "Buy One "Monteverdi Paired With Any Second Composer" Title -

Get The Second Title for 50% Off" Edition -*









*Monteverdi & Marazzoli: Combattimenti!*

*Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ngh6wayPWLCMacnVlc5Kf9YPmmafbCbY4

"After years of research and musical maturation Vincent Dumestre presents Marazzoli's La Fiera di Farfa, a world première on disc, accompanied by gems of Monteverdi's profane vocal music.

La Fiera contains a parody of Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda, composed only a year earlier. Alpha have therefore chosen to record both works, together with some extra pieces including Hor che'l ciel, an emblem of the early baroque which strongly influenced later writing.

Composed by Marco Marazzoli in 1639, La Fiera di Farfa is an operatic interlude, drama set to music, as was practiced at 17th century Italian fairs. This piece was so well known that it was adapted for the stage by Bernini, played throughout the 18th century, and was still commented on during the 19th.

Le Poème Harmonique was founded in 1998 by Vincent Dumestre, and focuses its artistic activity on the performance of 17th and 18th century music. The group are well-known for their original vocal and instrumental interpretations as well as cross-genre programmes involving actors, dancers and even acrobats.

2004 saw the expansion of Le Poème Harmonique's small scale repertoire of chamber music, with the revival of Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme, a comédie-ballet by Molière and Lully."

_"Vincent Dumestre's ensemble have produced a vivacious and highly characterised account...[Il combattimento is] given here in a highly rhetorical reading which involves a great deal of improvised ornamentation."_
- Gramophone


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Francis Poulenc this afternoon - various piano works.

_(3) Mouvements perpétuels_ FP14 (1919):
_Valse_ in C from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ FP17 (1919):
_Suite en 3 mouvements_ in C FP19 (1920 - rev. 1926):
_Napoli_ - three pieces FP40 (1925):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat - extract from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ FP45 (1927):
_Trois pièces_ FP48 (1918 and 1928):
_Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ in D-minor FP50 (1929):
_Huit Nocturnes_ FP56 (1929-38):
_Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ in E-minor FP62 (1932):
_(6) Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ FP65 (1933):
_Presto_ in B-flat FP70 (1934):
_Humoresque_ in G FP72 (1934):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ FP80 (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ - variations FP84 (1930-36):
_Bourrée, au pavillon d'Auvergne_ in C FP87 (1937):
_Française d'après Claude Gervaise_ in D-minor FP103 (1939):
_Mélancolie_ FP105 (1940):
_Trois intermezzi_ FP71 and FP118 (1934 and 1943):
_Thème varié_ FP151 (1951):
_Trois novelettes_ FP47 and FP173 (1927-28 and 1958):
_Quinze improvisations_ FP63, FP113, FP170 and FP176 (1932-32, 1941, 1958 and 1959):



Sonata for piano duet FP8 (1918 - rev. 1939):
_Capriccio_ from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60 - arr. for two pianos (orig. 1932 - arr. ):
_L'embarquement pour Cythère_ - 'valse-musette' for two pianos from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_ FP150 (1951):
Sonata for two piano FP156 (1953): 
_Élégie (en accords alternés)_ for two pianos FP175 (1959):


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 28, 2019 - *









*Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom & Nine Sacred Choruses*

*Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kQN8iT7W-dJP-zXERw5wnDZBo4DI-TcQo

"In 1877, Tchaikovsky wrote in a letter to Nadezhda von Meck: "I often go to the public worship; in my opinion, the liturgy of St. John Chrysostom is one of the greatest works of art… Oh, I love all that terribly, it is one of my greatest pleasures."

Tchaikovsky enjoyed attending worship services, visited them regularly and was always interested in sacred music, especially in the music of the Orthodox Church. At a relatively early point in his career, in 1875, he issued "A short textbook of harmony, adapted to the reading of spiritual and musical compositions in Russia", which in 1881 was approved as a textbook of church singing in theological seminaries and colleges. The same year, Tchaikovsky even started editing the works of Dmitry Bortnyansky, a pioneer of sacred Orthodox music. However, he encountered problems with various institutions - the Imperial Chapel, the censorship authorities, as well as some conservative church officials who were more comfortable with smaller-calibre composers, since they could be manipulated if necessary.

Tchaikovsky wished to reform sacred Orthodox music but at the same to draw inspiration from the traditions of past centuries. Prime example of this is Tchaikovsky's monumental work in sacred Orthodox music, the Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, Op. 41. The Nine Sacred Choruses, which date to 1884-1885, is not a cycle in the basic meaning of the word, but rather a collection, and another affirmation of Tchaikovsky's skills as one of the greatest composers of Orthodox sacred music. In this album these works are being performed by the award-winning Latvian Radio Choir under the direction of Sigvards Klava."

_"Klava achieves precise chording and proves sensitive to pacing, with the music's flow carefully measured. Intonation is close to ideal. In the apt acoustic of St John's Church, Riga, there's an impressive sense of perspective, and of wide spaces opening up and resounding with Tchaikovsky's carefully considered harmonies."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The atmosphere and context - music as extraordinary religious expression - is magisterially conveyed here by a choir on top form, with sound engineering that captures them perfectly...In addition the choir's diction is superb: I do not ever remember hearing the long text of the Creed so clearly articulated."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Rogerx

The Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1


----------



## Vasks

*Graupner - Overture to "Suite in F for 2 Chalumeaux & Orchestra (Mensa Sonora/Pierre Verany)
Fasch - Concerto in E minor for Flute, Oboe & Strings (Westermann et al/MDG)
Handel - Utrechter Te Deum (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I love Janet Baker


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Argerich and Sinopoli in wonderful performances of Beethoven's first two piano concertos.


That sounds wonderful. I need to check it out



Rogerx said:


> Haydn: String Quartets Opp 71 & 74
> 
> The London Haydn Quartet
> 
> String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 1 in B flat major
> String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
> String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 3 in E flat major
> String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 1 in C major
> String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 2 in F major
> String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'


Nice, I plan to buy this new 2cd set. It sounds great



haydnguy said:


> *Roslavets*
> 
> Someone on another thread said that there was someone else that came up with a system similar to Schoenberg at roughly the same time. It was Roslavets. One difference was that Roslavets started avant-garde and then went romantic because of pressure from the Soviet government.
> I have several Roslavets disks and like his stuff.


This looks like a fascinating CD, I must hear it. From what I've heard, Roslavets was very deeply influenced by late Scriabin. When you say system, do you mean something like the 12-tone serial technique?

Great music today everyone :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic" symphony. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Well, I'm enjoying this symphony more than ever. I'm glad I took a break for a few months. The flow and architecture of the music is absolutely perfect. The Andante is my favorite. It's team Scherzo-Andante all the way, boys. 

Just kidding, I'm not looking to start a flame war. As I may have implied, I am perfectly happy with the structure of the movements here. It flows beautifully. But I still have yet to hear a recording that makes a good case for Andante-Scherzo.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124439


*Hector Berlioz*

Harold En Italie, Op. 16
Tristia, Op. 18

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1996


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> 'Tis a good one! I may have mentioned it but several other members here recommended it as well. I don't think I'd by another cycle unless the Kondrashin set got re-issued.


Yeah, what's up with that? Kondrashin has been out of circulation too long.

But 'til then, I really like Barshai's set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> *Album of the Day for September 28, 2019 - *
> 
> View attachment 124429
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom & Nine Sacred Choruses*


Thanks for the recommendation! I've been wanting to get into Tchaikovsky's sacred music lately, and I haven't found one yet that hits the mark for me. I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

I've had this piece stuck in my head for a couple days. The nice thing about classical music is, when it gets stuck in my head, it turns into a chance to analyze it, and I end up appreciating it more. I can't say the same thing about pop songs that become earworms.

This is one of the highlights of the box set, with Furtwangler and Yehudi Menuhin together in 1947.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works*

Roméo et Juliette, Op.17

_Robert Tear, Patricia Kern, John Shirley-Quirk, The John Alldis Choir, 
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## sonance

Nikolai Korndorf
- In Honour of Alfred Schnittke (trio for violin, viola and cello, 1985)
- Passacaglia (for cello solo, 1997)
- Are You Ready, Brother? (trio for piano, violin and cello, 1996)
Patricia Kopatchinskaya, violin; Daniel Raiskin, viola; Alexander Ivashkin, cello; Ivan Sokolov, piano (megadisc)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, what's up with that? Kondrashin has been out of circulation too long.
> 
> But 'til then, *I really like Barshai's set.*


To say that I have a responsible opinion for Dmitri, is hypocrisy. Except the 7th (which I have listen a dozen of time, so many are my Schostakowitsch circles) I have a very small image for the other symphonies and for some of them (12th for example) very negative. I red some reviews about Barshai's circle, which are generally neutral. What I bought lately (some months ago) is *Maxim Schostakowitsch's circle, which has a GREAT 7th. (Prague SO)* I know a single symphony is not enough, but for the others, as I said I have not a great idea. Maxim, is the son of Dmitri and he is also a very good pianist and musician. The hole set is VERY GOOD and reflects *Supraphon's* progress also to material quality of its productions.

Thanks for this suggestion. Maybe I will go for it, as the Schostakowitsch circles I have are not a lot for a serious collection.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2:
Pieces (5) for orchestra, Op. 16
Erwartung, monodrama in 1 act, Op. 17
Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31

Simon Rattle/Birmingham Symphony

I seem to play this set the most of my Schoenberg recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading the Kantos Chamber Choir and Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## robin4

*Paul Hindemith - "Morgenmusik"*

Collegium Musicum Almae Matris

Instrumentation

B-flat Trumpet I-II
Trombone I-II
Tuba (optional)

_"To be played from the top of a tower": this is Paul Hindemith's indication about the Morgenmusik, the "morning music". He conceived it as a tribute to the medieval tradition of greeting the sun with the clear blare of trumpets. On June 20th 1932, at dawn, it was performed for the first time, from the top of Plön Castle's tower._






*Maurice Ravel: "Bolero" *

Kent Nagano

Russian National orchestra

trombone solo:








*Sibelius: Symphonie Nr 7 C Dur op 105 *

Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker

trombone solo:


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Beate (mezzo) and Sergej Osadchuk (piano) performing songs themed around Death:


















Track #8, Gerald Finzi's "Come Away Death", is performed very well:


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## canouro

*Bizet: Carmen*

Victoria de los Angeles, Nicolai Gedda, Ernest Blanc, Janine Micheau,
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française, Sir Thomas Beecham


----------



## senza sordino

Finzi, Bax, Bliss and Moeran Cello Concerti, Stanford Irish Rhapsody. Nice disk, though I'd say the sound quality isn't great, especially the Finzi









RVW Phantasy Quintet and String Quartets 1&2. Nice, though I find the second quartet ending rather disappointing. Fade away endings are really effective, this is more of a mezzo piano whimper.









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Orb and Sceptre, Crown Imperial. Most enjoyable 









Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture. Great, I love the Four Sea Interludes. I've posted this image many times over the years I've been here. 









Britten Cello Symphony, Orchestral Suite from Death in Venice. I've listened to this many times since I bought it a couple of years ago. I really love this disk. I just can't seem to listen to it enough


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been dipping into this set all day. _*Persephone, Apollo, Orpheus*_ ... and now the _*Mass*_. I sometimes think I am particularly attracted to composers who thrill me without my quite understanding why. With the Romantics and Baroque composers, especially, and many others, I feel quite clear why I like the music but I find it harder to put my finger on what I love about mature Stravinsky. But love it I do and I can never go too long without listening to some.

This is an essential collection that was once available at a bargain price. It costs a lot more, now, but may still be the best way of hearing Stravinsky's own conducting of his work (again, an essential experience for those interested in his music).


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2. Abbado/LSO. Abbado was great with Mendelssohn. I never cared for his second symphony much, until I heard this version. Recommended.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams and Delius Piano Concertos - Piers Lane, RLPO, Vernon Handley.

I hadn't listened to either work for a very long time - its nice to reacquaint oneself with old friends. Although on the whole I tend to prefer Vaughan Williams' compositions to those of Delius, I did enjoy the Delius concerto a little more than VW's this evening.


----------



## Rambler

*Grandissima Gravita* Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque on Channel Classics








Violin Sonatas by Pisendel, Tartini, Veracini and Vivaldi. A fine disc of some unfamiliar composers alongside Vivaldi.

It seems Rachel Podger can do no wrong!


----------



## Curmudgeon

Beethoven and tea on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Malx

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 124454
> 
> 
> Beethoven and tea on a Saturday afternoon.


A very fine disc!


----------



## Malx

Francesco Zappa, Sinfonias Nos 4, 5, & 6 - Atalanta Fugiens, Vanni Moretto.

This is the only disc I have featuring these players, but I'd be keen to know of others as they make this little know music sound fabulous. They play with a clarity and enthusiasm which I enjoy greatly.


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3. Ansermet/ Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Pierre Segon organ. This is really a wonderful performance by a very imperfect orchestra. The recording itself is sumptuous and the organ sounds very organic. Ansermet takes a more stately approach a lot of the time which works well in the second movement, not quite as well in other spots, but rises to the occasion when called for. The brass really can sound pretty poor in places, warbly and blatty, but is made up for with the winds and strings. Not a perfect performance but an insightful and connected one.


----------



## Rambler

*Arcangelo Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6* The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv Produktion








Corelli was highly influential, despite a small body of published works. A highly fastidious composer, I believe his music was influential in 'tidying up' harmony and his concertos and sonatas became a model for many composers. Much as I enjoy his music I sometimes wish he had been less musically tidy! I find I am more excited by the harmonies of the likes of Purcell.

Nevertheless this is good 'wholesome' music well played here on a 2 CD set I've had for ages. Perhaps I should investigate more recent recordings of Corelli to see if, performance wise, things have moved on.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various chamber works beginning tonight, finishing tomorrow.

Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano FP43 (1926):
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):
Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932 - rev. 1939-40):
Flute Sonata FP164 (1956-57):
Oboe Sonata FP185 (1962):



_Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60 - arr. for violin and piano FP60 (1932):
Violin Sonata FP119 (1942-43 - rev. 1949):
Cello Sonata FP143 (1940-48 - rev. 1953)
Clarinet Sonata FP184 (1962):



Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 -rev. 1945):



_Élégie_ for horn and piano FP168 (1957):
_Sarabande_ for guitar FP179 (1960):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

There is something special about the Czech PO playing Smetana's Ma Vlast particularily with Vaclav Talich on the podium.
This recording from 1954 just gets better with each hearing - a disc to treasure.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - disc 2 of 2 - James McCarthy leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":










Currently - more Will Todd, this time Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music for peace and reflection:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124459


*Richard Strauss*

Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons, conductor

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky:* Le Sacre du printemps. Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra. I'm frequently changing my mind about this, but... this has got to be the greatest recording I've ever heard of Le Sacre. It's a cliché to say this about a Boulez recording, but the instrumental textures are so clear, you can hear EVERYTHING. I don't think Boulez is entirely to credit for this, we must remember this is Szell's Clevelanders from a couple short years after the maestro's death. Anyway, it's not the only way to play this work, but it really works with such busy, complex music. I know that some are less impressed with this, but overall I would say this recording is deserving of its legendary status.

Having said all that, this is an old CD pressing and I think the music is in dire need of a remaster. I need to get one of the later issues.

Is anyone familiar with the later Boulez recording of this work with the same orchestra, for DG? Recorded in digital if I'm not mistaken. I'd be curious to hear that, too, though I generally prefer Boulez's performances from the CBS years. I think Boulez may be my favorite conductor. Certainly in this kind of repertoire, he is/was peerless.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op.43. Sergei Rachmaninov, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Wow, this recording is great... the performance is magical. I can not imagine a better performance of this work. It really comes to life under the hands of the composer himself, perhaps one of the greatest pianists who ever lived. Recorded in 1934, but the sound is really not as bad as one might expect. To paraphrase Woodduck's thoughts about a Rachmaninov recording in a recent thread, his sense of fantasy is impeccable, and his ability to balance piano and orchestra is unmatched. I think he had a special connection with Ormandy and his Philadelphians.

I'm not always much of a Rachmaninov fan, and even then, newly so. But I'm glad I purchased this set on a whim. From what I've heard, I think these are definitive performances all, of some of the greatest Romantic piano concertos of the 20th century.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Concerto For Piano, Violin, Cello & Orchestra in C, Op. 56 
Boccherini; Concerto for Cello & stringers No. 3 in G 
Trio Zingara, Felix Schmidt, English Chamber Orchestra, Edward Heath
IMP Classics ‎- PCD 917, CD, Album, UK, 1989.


----------



## Joe B

Philip Brunelle leading VocalEssence Ensemble Singers and Orchestra in music of William Grant Still:










*Wailing Woman
Swanee River
And They Lynched Him on a Tree
Miss Sally's Party
Reverie
Elegy*


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Larkenfield

Joan Tower - _Rising_... a wonderful contemporary work with the amazing Alice K. Dade on flute. Outstanding performance! I feel there's tremendous room for healthy and constructive modern works of this nature.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## regenmusic

"Jesus Never Fails"- Rev. Columbus Mann & the Gospel Outreach Choir


----------



## Larkenfield

Magnificent performance of Chopin's famous Polonaise:


----------



## Swosh




----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/: Berceuse, Op. 16/ Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano /Morceau de lecture

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano)

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano), Gerard Causse (viola), Gautier Capuçon (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti.


----------



## tortkis

Webern, Haubenstock-Ramati, Urbanner: String Quartets - Alban Berg Quartet, Wien (1976)









Anton Webern: Op.5, Op. 9 & Op. 28
Roman Haubenstock-Ramati: Streichquartett Nr. 1, 'Mobile'
Erich Urbanner: 3. Streichquartett

Sharp and strong performance of modern compositions.

Lots of interesting OOP recordings of modern music are available at Ubuweb Wolf Fifth Archive.
http://ubuweb.com/sound/wolf.html


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard



> Gramophone Magazine December 1989
> 
> Sutherland enthusiasts will be thrilled, as indeed I am, by the sheer beauty and power of the singing, by the soprano's total command of the technical requirements the role calls for, and by the identification, in a general sense, with the character's situation


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The violin concerto is a lovely, tuneful work, though in a blind test I doubt anyone would guess its composition date as 1943. Mid-nineteenth century at most.

The Serenade, an early work, composed when Wolf-Ferrari was 17, is also tuneful and charming in the manner of the string serenades by Tchaikovsky and Dvorak.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've had this disc ever since it was first issued in 1993.

Wonderfully colourful music superbly played by Tilson Thomas's New World Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my overview of Francis Poulenc with various orchestral works for later this afternoon.

_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra FP49 (1927-28):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for piano - version for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):
Concerto in G-minor for organ, strings and timpani FP93 (1938):










_Valse_ in C for piano from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ FP17 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1919 - arr. 1932):
_La baigneuse de Trouville (Carte Postale en couleurs)_ and _Le discours du Général (Polka)_ from the collaborative ballet _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel_ FP23 (1921): 
Suite from the music to the ballet _Les biches_ FP36 (1922-23 - rev. 1939-40):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ FP45 (1927):
Suite from the music to the ballet _Les Animaux modèles_ FP111 (1940-41):
_Matelote provençale_ from the collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ FP153 (1952):

plus orchestral arrangements by Poulenc of three piano pieces by Erik Satie










_Aubade_ - 'Concerto choréographique' for piano and eighteen instruments FP51 (1929):
Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor FP146 (1949):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Eine Kleine Gigue in G major & Ah! Vous dirai-je maman Variations etc.

András Schiff (piano).


----------



## canouro

*Schutz: Symphoniae Sacrae II / Vater Abraham*
Musica Fiata, La Capelle Ducale, Roland Wilson


----------



## Malx

Andre Caplet, Le miroir de Jesus - Brigitte Desnoues, Orchestre ds Pays de Savoire, Mark Foster.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Georgs Pelēcis: Revelation
Jānis Šipkēvics, contralto; Gabor Boldoczki, trumpet; Katia Skanavi, piano; Gidon Kremer, violin; Kremerata Baltica (megadisc)










Hm, contemporary music for the sweet tooth. Once in a while it's enjoyable, but not as daily nutrition. - Now for something weightier, although this kind of choral music doesn't belong to my regular diet as well ... (just being in the mood for something unusual).

Philippe Hersant: Clair Obscur
Christine Plubeau, viola da gamba; François Saint-Yves, organ; Ensemble vocal Sequenza 9.3/Catherine Simonpietri (decca)


















Sorry for the extremely large pic - I don't know how to make it smaller.

For those interested in contemporary vocal music - here is a YouTube playlist: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m21a3JLTXqbgxS2v1oF5F5pFYx6Yct24s


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.97 in C major. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. This is definitely my new favorite recording of both of these symphonies. I've come to the conclusion that Haydn is the best kept secret in all classical music. He is well known and loved, of course, but yet the myth abounds that he wrote tame, polite, galante music, especially compared to his successors like Beethoven, when in reality the music he wrote was as intense, moving, and revolutionary as any other. I came to realize this while listening to the Sun quartets. I can't believe these were written in 1772. So ahead of their time.



Tsaraslondon said:


> The violin concerto is a lovely, tuneful work, though in a blind test I doubt anyone would guess its composition date as 1943. Mid-nineteenth century at most.
> 
> The Serenade, an early work, composed when Wolf-Ferrari was 17, is also tuneful and charming in the manner of the string serenades by Tchaikovsky and Dvorak.


Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari, what a name. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Robert Shaw Festival Singers in Francis Poulenc's "Mass in G Major":


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: String Quintets & Octet

The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral music by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz - The Complete Stereo Collection - Remastered*

*Sonata For Violin And Piano No.1, Op. 2*
*Composed By - Howard Ferguson 
Piano - Lillian Steuber*

*Sonata For Violin And Piano In G Minor, Op. 1*
*Composed By - Karen Khachaturian
Piano - Lillian Steuber*

*Sonata For Violin And Piano No.1 In D Minor, Op. 75*
*Composed By - Camille Saint-Saëns
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*3 Preludes*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - George Gershwin
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Porgy And Bess*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - George Gershwin
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Sonata For Piano And Violin No.9 In A Major "Kreutzer", Op. 47*
*Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Fantasy For Violin And Piano In C Major, D 934*
*Composed By - Franz Schubert
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Le Chevalure (From Chansons De Bilitis)*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Claude Debussy
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Golliwogg's Cakewalk*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Claude Debussy
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Beau Soir*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Claude Debussy
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Maurice Ravel
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Mouvements Perpétuels*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Francis Poulenc
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Le Cigne (From "Le Carnaval Des Animaux")*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Camille Saint-Saëns
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Le Petit Âne Blanc*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Jacques Ibert
Piano - Brooks Smith *


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 29, 2019 - Special "Czech Please!" Edition*









*Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale*

*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lvEEZKWqfgZQ87f5PMBPbBEu1khbQFhTE

_"If anything, Bělohlávek sounds even more fired-up [than on his previous recordings of these works]…His natural warmth and charm characteristically enchants the central scherzo's prismatic textural shifts, while elsewhere he demonstrates a greater willingness to probe the dark side of this endlessly fascinating score…[Pohádka's] radiant allure and pictorial splendour is brought stunningly to life by Bělohlávek."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The Intermezzo wears its Mahlerian overtones discreetly, not least that mesmeric passage where the funeral-march theme dissolves into overlapping pizzicatos. The Czech Philharmonic give their collective all; with the best sound Decca has yet achieved at the Rudolfinum, this can be placed next to Charles Mackerras as the finest modern Asrael."_
- Gramophone

*BBC Music Magazine
August 2019
Orchestral Choice*

*Gramophone Magazine
July 2019
Editor's Choice
*









*Janáček: Glagolitic Mass*

*Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m245DDSmW1wnVxUTau9MYDD9w363H2HKE

_"[Bělohlávek] could get under the skin of Janacek's music, drawing out its folk roots and speech rhythms, its soul-searching and truthfulness, its sheer humanity. The main work here is the Glagolitic Mass, given an expansive performance of great depth…The Sinfonietta is a joy from first to last, an unbuttoned delight. The low brass is great, rasping and grunting and belching merrily at the garrulous woodwinds."_
- Gramophone

_"The energy and exuberance of Belohlavek's conducting and the brilliant playing of the orchestra, above all the brass and woodwind, betray not a hint of the cancer that blighted the maestro's last years. These are "classic" accounts by musicians who have the idiom in their blood."_
- The Sunday Times

*The Times Records of the Year
2018*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No.9 in D major. John Barbirolli, Berlin Philharmonic. So far so good, I am on the first movement. For some reason I visualize Barbirolli's Mahler as dead serious, life-or-death kind of stuff. Not so far removed from the tradition of Bernstein, my most beloved conductor of Mahler, but maybe more incisive and direct, less mercurial and mysterious. The first movement of this symphony is absolutely beautiful, one of the greatest single movements that Mahler ever wrote. It really tells a story.


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: Melodies (Accord). I saw this for $5.99 used, and figured I'd better get it. Sure enough, it's gone up to over $40. I enjoyed this set of songs more than I expected, as I rarely listen to basses.


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 29, 2019 - Special Opera Edition -*









*Elizabeth Schwarzkopf: The Radiant Soprano*

*Link to complete album (197 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-vZ89dF88OrIIWsnAd2WjiMhrgbB5wP2

"Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (1915-2006) is universally acknowledged to be one of the greatest singers of the 20th century. Blessed with a voice of exquisite beauty, as well as a striking physical presence, she shone brightly in opera, excelled in the concert hall and brought a unique artistry to the recital platform.

She was signed exclusively to EMI in 1946 by the recording producer Walter Legge, with whom she formed a dedicated artistic and personal relationship, and together they produced a stream of magnificent recordings over almost 30 years.

In addition to the tonal qualities of her voice, Schwarzkopf was renowned for her unrivalled communicative ability, which the vocal critic John Steane described as 'almost making the voice visible'. Thus she could translate her charismatic stage presence into purely vocal terms through the medium of recording, and still convey all the dramatic meaning of her songs and operatic characters to listeners who could hear but not see her. This rare quality is evident in all the recordings in this unique collection, which covers a lifetime of work and reveals the development of her art.

The first CD begins with recordings of works by Bach, Handel and Mozart that are among the earliest that Schwarzkopf made for EMI. They show her voice at its freshest and also exhibit her fine legato and appreciable technique in Baroque music.

CD 2 begins with the famous collaboration between Schwarzkopf and the eminent pianist Walter Gieseking in a collection of simple but refined songs by Mozart that reveal great beauty of tone, evenness of line and sincerity of expression in the singing, as well as sensitive accompaniment from Gieseking. These are followed by four of Mozart's concert arias with orchestra, in which the conductor is the highly regarded George Szell.

At the beginning of her career, Schwarzkopf sang mainly lighter roles and in CD 3 we have a collection of Mozart arias that demonstrate this part of her repertoire in the arias of Susanna (Le nozze di Figaro) and Pamina (Die Zauberflöte), but also a number of lyric roles that she never sang on stage, including Zerlina (Don Giovanni) and Cherubino (Le nozze di Figaro). This disc also gives us the chance to compare Schwarzkopf's totally different characterisation of the three principal female roles in Don Giovanni (Elvira, Anna and Zerlina) and Le nozze di Figaro (Susanna, Cherubino and the Countess).

CD 4 brings us back to the field of Lieder and includes another collaboration with a famous pianist, this time Edwin Fischer, in a highly acclaimed recital of Schubert Lieder, as well as more Schubert songs with her two regular accompanists, Gerald Moore and Geoffrey Parsons.

In CD 5 we encounter the widely varied programmes of songs by a wide-ranging selection of composers - from Mendelssohn and Schumann, through Liszt and Brahms, to Mahler and Medtner and many more in between - that would often be a feature of Schwarzkopf's recitals. To each of these songs she brings her own individuality and stamps them with her personal qualities of beautiful singing and vivid interpretation.

The next disc is devoted entirely to the songs of Hugo Wolf, a composer whom Legge had championed since the beginning of the 1930s. Guided by Legge, Schwarzkopf became a peerless interpreter of Wolf's compositions. This live recording is of a legendary concert in Salzburg on 12 August 1953 marking the 50th anniversary of Hugo Wolf's death. The piano accompanist is the great conductor Wilhelm Furtwängler.

CD 7 brings us to Richard Strauss, a composer of whose works Schwarzkopf was a matchless performer. It begins with Schwarzkopf's 1953 recording of Strauss's valedictory Vier letzte Lieder, followed by the closing scene from Capriccio, an opera that Schwarzkopf performed a number of times on stage, and ends with scenes from Arabella, which Schwarzkopf sang only in the recording studio.

CD 8 stays with Richard Strauss. It starts with a long extract from the first act of Der Rosenkavalier beginning with the aging Marschallin contemplating the passing of the years in a famous monologue and then going to the end of the act in an extended duet with her young lover, the handsome Octavian. This is followed by the glorious trio from the end of the third act, one of Strauss's most beautiful compositions for the female voice. Then come 12 of Strauss's wonderful songs for soprano with orchestra, all conducted in supreme Straussian style by George Szell.

In CD 9 we turn to the lighter side of Schwarzkopf's repertoire with extracts from a whole range of delightful Viennese operettas, beginning with two of Johann Strauss II's favourite works: Die Fledermaus and Der Zigeunerbaron. Then come several extracts from Schwarzkopf's second complete recording of Die lustige Witwe by Franz Lehár, and finally the complete recital of operetta arias that was always one of Schwarzkopf's must popular albums.

The final CD in the set starts with some of Schwarzkopf's earliest operatic recordings, when she was singing Sophie in Der Rosenkavalier rather than the Marschallin, and a very youthful-sounding Gretel in Hänsel und Gretel. Then come a varied assortment of operatic arias that recall some of the roles that Schwarzkopf sang in the early part of her career, and the disc concludes with four items from the memorable concert at the Royal Festival Hall, London, in February 1967, when Schwarzkopf joined with her two distinguished colleagues Dietrich Fischer- Dieskau and Victoria de los Angeles to pay homage to that doyen of accompanists, Gerald Moore."


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "Don Giovanni" (Marriner/EMI)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #4 (Dumay/DG)
Kraus - Symphony in F, VB 130 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## starthrower

The Saint Saens is an early stereo recording made in 1957. The Sound is incredible! The Paray Mass recorded in 1956.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: String Quartet # 15 in A minor Op.132 & # 16 in F major Op. 135


----------



## millionrainbows

Kronos Quartet: Night Prayers. I saw this used and got it for the Sofia Gubaidulina Quartet No. 4 (1993). All of the selections are intriguing, different, foreign. Definitely not your grandpa's Haydn.


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Bernstein leading the Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## Dimace

It is Sunday and for God's sake I must return to my musical normality. :angel:

So, without big prologues, a VERY NICE (again from Supraphon) recording, with Master *Taneyev's Complete Quintets!* 
The* Martinu Quartet * is well know to you for its top performances. The overall production quality (sound, material) is excellent.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124482


Henryk Górecki

Symphony No. 3, Op. 36, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, conductor
Yvonne Kenny, soprano

2001


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Dimace

Mollie John said:


> *Album of the Day for September 29, 2019 - Special Opera Edition -*
> 
> View attachment 124471
> 
> 
> *Elizabeth Schwarzkopf: The Radiant Soprano*
> 
> *Link to complete album (197 videos) - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-vZ89dF88OrIIWsnAd2WjiMhrgbB5wP2


Was für eine Sängerin! Was für eine Frau! Was für ein Mythos! Punkt. :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> It is Sunday and for God's sake I must return to my musical normality. :angel:


...Lead us not into abnormality, and deliver us from atonality, for thine is the kingdom, the legacy, and the historical ideology of tonality forever; Amen.


----------



## millionrainbows

sbmonty said:


>


Just the way he wears his hair marks Karajan as an innovator!


----------



## Duncan

Dimace said:


> Was für eine Sängerin! Was für eine Frau! Was für ein Mythos! Punkt. :angel::angel::angel:


Ohne Zweifel - eine der größten Sopranistinnen aller Zeiten - hervorragende Meisterschaft mit Liedern, Operette und natürlich Oper - absolut hervorragende Kontrolle über ihre Stimme - tadellose Technik - "Sängerin" als "Musikerin". Punkt.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Nocturnes and Duruflé: Requiem

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony: # 41 in C major, # 42 in D major, # 43 in E flat major, "Mercury"










Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## Malx

Gluck Italian Arias - Cecilia Bartoli, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, Bernhard Forck.

Lovely accompaniment from the AAM Berlin. I still find Ms Bartoli can sound a little squawky at times - or perhaps it is just the repertoire in combination with the ornamentation she applies.
Overall still a fine disc - the presentation and packaging is first class.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Just the way he wears his hair marks Karajan as an innovator!


Very aerodynamic style! The way his hairs were waving, when he was driving his 911 cabriolet, was fantastique! :lol:

(the Maestro was loving the sport cars and the speed)


----------



## canouro

*Schein - Scheidt - Gabrieli: A Musical Banquet*
Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XX ‎


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> Very aerodynamic style! The way his hairs were waving, when he was driving his 911 cabriolet, was fantastique! :lol:
> 
> (the Maestro was loving the sport cars and the speed)


Elvis, with that little "punk" touch in the front! :lol:










BYW, what kind of speed? Probably just a 10 mg. Obetrol broken in half, like Warhol used to do...


----------



## annaw

Beethoven violin sonatas - Wilhelm Kempff (piano), Yehudi Menuhin (violin)

Turns out that "Kreutzer" addiction can be a real thing.


----------



## starthrower

Snatched up this one from the library.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Pierrot Lunaire, op.21. Yvonne Minton, Daniel Barenboim, Michel Debost, Anthony Pay, Pinchas Zukerman, & Lynn Harrell. Pierre Boulez was involved somehow, too, supervising, I guess. This is my first listen to this recording, and it is by far the most I have ever enjoyed this work. Wow, such clarity, and such intensity. Plus, Yvonne Minton delivers the least annoying Sprechstimme I've ever heard. At last, I am beginning to "get" Pierrot Lunaire. Finally, I would like to apologize to the late maestro Boulez for questioning his interpretations of Schoenberg in the past, though I still don't like his Serenade or Five Orchestral Pieces op.16. Would recommend this CD. $4 well spent.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I found a copy in the cheap bin at B&N. I like it too! Great recording.


----------



## Merl

Don't often play the New World so when I do I make sure it's a reference recording and this is, for me, one of the best. Stunning sound, great playing and arguable Harnomcourt's finest recording.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## robin4

*The Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43, is a concertante work written by Sergei Rachmaninoff.*

It is written for solo piano and symphony.

The piece is a set of 24 variations on the twenty-fourth and last of Niccolò Paganini's Caprices for solo violin, which has inspired works by several composers.










*Paul Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and String Orchestra, Op. 50 (1930)*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Paul Hindemith, conductor*

Telecast of April 7, 1963


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Major, Weimann G8

MStamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No.9 in D major. John Barbirolli, Berlin Philharmonic. So far so good, I am on the first movement. For some reason I visualize Barbirolli's Mahler as dead serious, life-or-death kind of stuff. Not so far removed from the tradition of Bernstein, my most beloved conductor of Mahler, but maybe more incisive and direct, less mercurial and mysterious. The first movement of this symphony is absolutely beautiful, one of the greatest single movements that Mahler ever wrote. It really tells a story.


I have that CD. I can't imagine that symphony sounding better.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra, Symphony 3 (Barenboim)


----------



## flamencosketches

robin4 said:


> I have that CD. I can't imagine that symphony sounding better.


You may be right, Robin. I really enjoyed it all.

Since it has ended a few hours ago, I have been on a Schoenberg binge: Pierrot Lunaire, the Lied der Waldtaube, the Phantasy for Violin & Piano, and now the Ode to Napoleon. OK, this last is a work that will definitely always be challenging. :lol: I don't think there will come a time wherein my immediate response to hearing this music is anything other than "WTF is going on?" - that being said, I am enjoying it all 

Edit: just to add to the insanity of it all, the Ode to Napoleon ends on what sounds like a perfect cadence.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.97 in C major. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. This is definitely my new favorite recording of both of these symphonies. I've come to the conclusion that Haydn is the best kept secret in all classical music. He is well known and loved, of course, but yet the myth abounds that he wrote tame, polite, galante music, especially compared to his successors like Beethoven, when in reality the music he wrote was as intense, moving, and revolutionary as any other. I came to realize this while listening to the Sun quartets. I can't believe these were written in 1772. So ahead of their time.
> 
> Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari, what a name. :lol:


He was born in Venice to a German father and Italian mother in 1876. He added his mother's maiden name, Ferrari in 1895.


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Piano Concerto in C Major, Op.32

Karl Krmper leading the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra of Bratislava -- James McChesney, piano


----------



## Faramundo

Windy sunday, quiet music..


----------



## cougarjuno

Some wonderful choral works from Elgar


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Impromptu in EM Opus no. 5/6, Andsnes (Piano)

Leif is one of my guiding masters in the world of piano. He rarely steers me wrong He has taught me that this genius wrote about 15 % of his published works for this instrument. And wrote many of them magnificently. And Sibelius's piano still remains as the devoted testament to his love in his home Ainola.


----------



## Bourdon

Again through this attractive box



















And some Muffat organ music

Elisabeth Ullmann Egedacher-Organ Stift Zwetti


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas and a Concerto* Freiburger Barockorchester with Emma Kirkby directed by Gottfried von der Goltz on Carus















Very enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Tennstedt.
A live recording from the Royal Festival Hall 20/02/1989.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

To close the day in high spirit.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franceso Geminiani:
Concerto Grosso in D minor, Op 2 # 3
Concerto Grosso in C minor, Op 2 # 1
Concerto Grosso in A major, Op 2 # 6
Concerto Grosso in A major, Op 2 # 2
Concerto Grosso in C minor, Op 2 # 4
Concerto Grosso in D minor, Op 2 # 5
Concerto Grosso in C major, after Corelli Op 5 # 3
Concerto Grosso in C major, after Corelli Op 5 # 5










Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Saint Ludmila. Kohukova...Slovak Phil. Orch. and Chorus/Svarovsky (Naxos)


----------



## WVdave

Ivan Moravec Plays Chopin
MMG (2) ‎- MCD 10016, Vox Cum Laude, CD, Album, US, 1984.


----------



## Rambler

*Francois Couperin: Pieces De Clavecin* Skip Sempe on deutsche harmonia mundi















My only disc of Couperin, but what a disc. I just love the sound of the harpsichord here. In baroque solo keyboard I find myself preferring performances on the piano rather than the harpsichord (particularly in Bach). I'm not convinced Couperin would work on the piano (but I haven't heard it on the piano). The instrumental sound colour seems integral to this music whereas in Bach this seems less the case.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Dvorak: Saint Ludmila. Kohukova...Slovak Phil. Orch. and Chorus/Svarovsky (Naxos)


Great to see you back posting Flavius - I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 10 - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 66, Erfreut Euch Irh Herzen*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Desafio XXXVII by Marlos Nobre. I have been practicing this today! The composer actually gave me the score as a gift some years ago since I'm a big fan. He is a sort of Bartok from Brazil. Will perform it on November 22 with my piano buddy. Mr. Nobre is 80 this year. Jubileum!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124522


Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Margo Garrett, piano

1992


----------



## Flavius

Thanks, Malx. All's well. I'm returning to music and the world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tye, Western Wind Mass*

I've never been in an English cathedral, so I don't know how these pieces are supposed to sound, but this recording is incredibly resonant, and it sounds like the microphones were placed all the way back to the entryway. It makes the counterpoint sound like soup.


----------



## flamencosketches

Olivier Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà... Ingo Metzmacher, Vienna Philharmonic. I don't know who this Metzmacher is, or how he convinced the Vienna Philharmonic to play such extreme, avant-garde music. But he did, and they are playing their asses off. This is probably one of Messiaen's most challenging works. It's extremely religious music. I don't think it's the kind of thing one should just pick up and listen to. Of course, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach (JS & CPE): Gamba Sonatas* Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) with Angela Hewitt (piano) on ORFEO















The JS Bach Gamba Sonatas are excellent. I have several interpretations in my collection. I enjoy them all. Patricia Hewitt plays with a pretty straight bat, no eccentricities. This is fine but I also enjoy some of the more wilful interpretations (Glen Gould!)

That's finishing the weeks listening. No more music listening till next weekend unfortunately.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Sonatas for violin and harpsichord. Laredo, Gould (Sony)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Mollie John said:


> *Album of the Day for September 29, 2019 - Special "Czech Please!" Edition*
> 
> View attachment 124468
> 
> 
> *Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale*
> 
> *Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lvEEZKWqfgZQ87f5PMBPbBEu1khbQFhTE
> 
> _"If anything, Bělohlávek sounds even more fired-up [than on his previous recordings of these works]…His natural warmth and charm characteristically enchants the central scherzo's prismatic textural shifts, while elsewhere he demonstrates a greater willingness to probe the dark side of this endlessly fascinating score…[Pohádka's] radiant allure and pictorial splendour is brought stunningly to life by Bělohlávek."_
> - BBC Music Magazine
> 
> _"The Intermezzo wears its Mahlerian overtones discreetly, not least that mesmeric passage where the funeral-march theme dissolves into overlapping pizzicatos. The Czech Philharmonic give their collective all; with the best sound Decca has yet achieved at the Rudolfinum, this can be placed next to Charles Mackerras as the finest modern Asrael."_
> - Gramophone
> 
> *BBC Music Magazine
> August 2019
> Orchestral Choice*
> 
> *Gramophone Magazine
> July 2019
> Editor's Choice
> *
> 
> View attachment 124469
> 
> 
> *Janáček: Glagolitic Mass*
> 
> *Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m245DDSmW1wnVxUTau9MYDD9w363H2HKE
> 
> _"[Bělohlávek] could get under the skin of Janacek's music, drawing out its folk roots and speech rhythms, its soul-searching and truthfulness, its sheer humanity. The main work here is the Glagolitic Mass, given an expansive performance of great depth…The Sinfonietta is a joy from first to last, an unbuttoned delight. The low brass is great, rasping and grunting and belching merrily at the garrulous woodwinds."_
> - Gramophone
> 
> _"The energy and exuberance of Belohlavek's conducting and the brilliant playing of the orchestra, above all the brass and woodwind, betray not a hint of the cancer that blighted the maestro's last years. These are "classic" accounts by musicians who have the idiom in their blood."_
> - The Sunday Times
> 
> *The Times Records of the Year
> 2018*


That Asrael is dynamite. The Glagolitic Mass on the other CD didn't convince me.


----------



## senza sordino

What a great way to start the day
Grieg Peer Gynt Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces Op 12, Lyric Pieces Op 43, Symphonic Dances









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti. A very enjoyable disk. The Halvorsen is a world premiere recording. It's a piece lost for about 100 years. 









Nielsen Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the Poet, Saga Dream, Helios Overture, Maskerade, Pan and Syrinx. 









Nielsen Symphonies 4&5. I enjoyed this. I don't listen to Carl Nielsen enough 









Sibelius En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunset, The Bard, The Oceanides. I always enjoy listening to Sibelius


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> It is Sunday and for God's sake I must return to my musical normality. :angel:
> 
> So, without big prologues, a VERY NICE (again from Supraphon) recording, with Master *Taneyev's Complete Quintets!*
> The* Martinu Quartet * is well know to you for its top performances. The overall production quality (sound, material) is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 124481


A great CD. The String Quintets are played with commitment, easily my reference recording. However, it doesn't displace the Piano Quintet recording on DG with Pletnev et al.


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Lachner - Symphony No. 5









Symphony No. 5 c-moll of "Passionate", op. 52 (1835).

Probably Lachner's best opus.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Piano Concertos 10, 19, 20. Martha Argerich, Alexandre Rabinovitch. #20 is extraordinary, Argerich in total command. 19 less so but still pretty good in Rabinovitch's hands and the 2 piano concerto is a delight.










Brahms: Symphony No. 1. van Beinum/Royal Concertgebouw. A muscular, dynamic performance. The Concertgebouw sounds gorgeous, Sorry no album cover. This is the final stereo recording.

SIbelius: Symphony No. 1. Ashkenazy/Philharmonia. A solid performance but not among my very favourites.


----------



## 13hm13

Zygmunt Noskowski (1846-1909):
Morskie Oko *
Symphony No.1 in A major +
Pan Zołzikiewicz - overture #

National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gabriel Chmura - conductor *
Słavek A. Wróblewski - conductor +
Zygmunt Rychter - conductor #


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4/Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries: Piano Sonatas and Sonatinas Volume 5

Susan Kagan (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came (Saturday)

I had always wanted to hear Imogen Cooper so I thought I'd buy her latest album. After purchasing it I read in an interview where she talked about her career. She said that Schubert was more or less her specialty. Oh well, I'll get an idea here of her playing.

2019



















*ALSO*

2019










**** Father and Daughter **** (Mischa, cello; Lily, piano)










*Track Listing*

1) Benjamin Britten - Sonata for Cello and Piano in C major
2) Ernest Bloch - Prayer
3) Bela Bartok - Romanian Folk Dances
4) Igor Stravinsky - Russian Maiden's Song
5) Sergei Prokofiev - Dance of the Girls with Lilies
6) Dmitri Shostakovich - Adagio
7) Astor Piazzolla - Le Grand Tango
8) Anton Webern - Two Pieces, Three Little Pieces
9) Olivier Messiaen - Ouatuor pour la fin du temps No. 5 & 8

*Bonus CD*

--> Mischa Maisky, cello
--> Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
--> Benjamin Yusupov, conductor

1) Heitor Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 2 Preludio
2) Benjamin Yusupov - Concerto for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Complete Piano Trios

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> Ohne Zweifel - eine der größten Sopranistinnen aller Zeiten - hervorragende Meisterschaft mit Liedern, Operette und natürlich Oper - absolut hervorragende Kontrolle über ihre Stimme - tadellose Technik - "Sängerin" als "Musikerin". Punkt.


I thought 'Zweifel' was the composer so I looked him up but he wasn't to be found. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A long-awaited return to the music of our local boy. On this occasion I'm sticking with EE's vocal/choral output but including a couple of early works for organ - part one this morning/early afternoon. Texts are from liturgical sources unless otherwise specified.

_Three Motets_ for mixed choir and organ op.2 (1887):
Two pieces from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1890):
Organ Sonata no.1 in G op.28 (1898):
_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ for mixed choir and orchestra: version for mixed choir and organ op.34 (1897):










_The Snow_ - part-song for female choir, two violins and piano from _Two Part-Songs_ op.26: version for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Caroline Alice Elgar] (1894 - rev. 1903):










_The Light of Life (Lux Christi)_ - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op. 29 [Text: Rev. Edward Capel-Cure, after biblical sources] (1896):










_The Banner of St. George_ - ballad for mixed choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Shapcott Wensley a.k.a. Henry Shapcott Bunce] (1897):
_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.34 (1897):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rambler said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas and a Concerto* Freiburger Barockorchester with Emma Kirkby directed by Gottfried von der Goltz on Carus
> View attachment 124502
> 
> View attachment 124503
> 
> 
> Very enjoyable.


I put this on b/c of this post, thank you!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major / serenade no 2

London Symphony Orchestra/ Bernard Haitink conducting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: My Home Overture, Op. 62*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: Hussite Overture, Op. 67*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
*
*Dvořák: Carnival Overture, Op. 92*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: Othello Overture, Op. 93*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 30, 2019 -*









*Mozart: Piano Sonatas K280, K281, K310 & K333*

*Lars Vogt *

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nirSOCSCLYB2G_q9jhjyUnvsEndO8gwcQ

"After a cycle of Beethoven Piano Concertos, solo albums of works by Bach and Schubert in addition to a number of award-winning recordings of piano chamber music on Ondine label, pianist Lars Vogt releases an album of Piano Sonatas by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791). In this album, two baroque-influenced and virtuosic early sonatas are coupled together with a touching A minor Sonata, K310 - written at the time of the composer's mother's death - and a delightful, Haydnesque Sonata K333.

Mozart wrote Piano Sonatas K280 and K281 (nos. 2 & 3) most likely in 1774, at the age of 18. The elements of Baroque influence are clearly evident in the K280 Sonata. A prominent feature in the K281 Sonata is, besides its virtuosity, the beautiful slow-movement, Andante amoroso. The K310 Sonata (no.8) was written four years later, during the summer of 1778, and is written in a minor key: a rarity among Mozart's Sonatas. The K333 was published in 1784, but the time of its composition might have been earlier. This joyful work with virtuosic passages can be described almost as a Piano Concerto for the solo piano."

_"Vogt strikes a fine balance between lyricism and brilliance, teasing out meaning through ebb and flow, relishing the tenderness of the slow movements yet without excessively loosening the corsets of 18th-century poise. The sound quality is unfortunately rather dry, but it is a delightful listen all the same. These pieces tend to grow on you until you suddenly realise you can't do without them."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Today the pianist seeking to delivery some plausible representation of Mozart's musical imagination on a modern instrument must do so with a fearless blend of compromise, adjustment and conjury. Lars Vogt certainly possesses all these qualities [...] This is richly communicative Mozart-playing, capturing a youthfulness touched with wisdom."_
- Gramophone

_"Vogt's readings are polished and insightful throughout, relishing the lyricism of the slow central movements…"_
- International Piano

*Gramophone Magazine
July 2019
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for September 30, 2019 - Special "Baroque Arias" Edition - *









*Enchanted Forest: Anna Prohaska*

*Anna Prohaska (soprano)
Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvB12-d_JTAXUkzpOSyAtYdpoheZu-EMc

"Anna Prohaska possesses a beautiful voice, perfect technique, interpretive originality, and genuine charisma and character.

Singing Baroque arias by Cavalli, Handel, Monteverdi, Morley, Purcell, and Vivaldi - Anna Prohaska vividly brings life to all the fairy-like characters who inhabit this extraordinary music. Favoured by such maestri as Claudio Abbado, Daniel Barenboim, and Pierre Boulez - Anna Prohaska, with Enchanted Forest, demonstrates a mature mastery of coloratura and cantilena singing."

_"Arcangelo's instrumental playing is reliably interesting, sometimes too interesting (Jonathan Cohen is not a 'less is more' director)...Prohaska's real talent is for the the earthy, wordy, rhythmically and emotionally multivalent declamations of Cavalli and Monteverdi...Lamento della ninfa is the standout performance, brilliantly characterised by Prohaska...this is more like an opera compressed into mere minutes."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Prohaska has a strong-centred voice with a slightly dark colouring which is striking in itself...the more outgoing and technically demanding Handel and Vivaldi arias certainly come off effectively, with Prohaska's sometimes unconventional ornamentation adding a characterful twist."_
- Gramophone

_"She's wonderful in 17th-century music, spinning out the lines of a Purcell chaconne and negotiating Cavalli's recitatives-cum-ariosos with impeccable understanding and style. When she turns to Handel and Vivaldi, however, the sensitivity of her singing gives way to a heavyweight athleticism, and the results are altogether less appealing. Arcangelo under Jonathan Cohen are breathtaking throughout."_
- The Guardian


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl- Concerto For Two Pianos & Orchestra Op. 45 / Sonatas For Piano Four Hands

Paolo Giacometti, Riko Fukuda, Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## millionrainbows

Strauss, Elektra, Netherlands PO, Marc Albrecht, cond., SACD. Great sound, but the same old problem I've always had with opera: where's the melody? The soprano sings with so much 'expressivity' and declamation, that it is no longer singing, but some speech-like process between singing and sprechstimme. If I had to transcribe the 'melody' being sung, it would be frought with error, as I can't tell a minor second from a major second. Sometimes single sustained notes defy identification as pitches, because there is so much vibrato.


----------



## Rogerx

Händel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124551


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## Vasks

_Ballet music from Iberia via Naxos_

*R. Halffter - Suite from "Don Lindo de Almeria" (Enconar/Naxos)
Braga Santos - Suite from "Alfama" (Cassuto/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica, Two Piano Concertos & Strauss Four Last Songs

Mari Eriksmoen (soprano), Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (pianos), Roderick Williams (baritone)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## starthrower

Operatic highlights that are now available in a 5 disc Warner box paired with Strauss tone poems.


----------



## robin4

*Walt Whitman*

_Leaves of Grass

SONG FOR ALL SEAS, ALL SHIPS

Flaunt out O sea your separate flags of nations!

Flaunt out visible as ever the various ship-signals!

But do you reserve especially for yourself and for the soul of man
one flag above all the rest,

A spiritual woven signal for all nations, emblem of man elate above
death,

Token of all brave captains and all intrepid sailors and mates,

And all that went down doing their duty,

Reminiscent of them, twined from all intrepid captains young or old,

A pennant universal, subtly waving all time, o'er all brave sailors,

All seas, all ships._


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124552


*Samuel Barber*

The School for Scandal Overture, Op. 5
Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
First Essay for Orchestra, Op. 12
Symphony No. 2, Op. 19

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

2000


----------



## WVdave

The Gershwin Album
Eugene Ormandy · Philadelphia Orchestra, Philippe Entremont 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MG 30073, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1973.


----------



## Merl

13hm13 said:


> Zygmunt Noskowski (1846-1909):
> Morskie Oko *
> Symphony No.1 in A major +
> Pan Zołzikiewicz - overture #
> 
> National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Gabriel Chmura - conductor *
> Słavek A. Wróblewski - conductor +
> Zygmunt Rychter - conductor #
> 
> View attachment 124535


That's weird. I grabbed this on recommendation of a fellowship member, last week, and played it in the car today. Very pleasant.


----------



## D Smith

Roussel: Suite in F, Piano Concerto, Cello Concertino. Danielle Laval, Albert Tetard, Jen-Pierre Jacquillat/Paris Orchestra. FIne performances and recording.


----------



## pmsummer

DE FYRA ARSTIDERNA
_(The Four Seasons) A Motley Posy of Short Pieces on Love, Sorrow, and Joy_
*Anonymous and Various Composers*, 13th-17th Centuries
Joculatores Upsalienses
_
BIS_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - vocal/choral works part two tonight.

_Caractacus_ - cantata in six scenes for soprano, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Harry Arbuthnot Acworth] (1897-98):

Performers on _Caractacus_:

Sheila Armstrong (soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Peter Glossop (baritone), Bryan Raynor-Cook (bass-baritone), Liverpool Philharmonic Choir and the Royal Liverpool PO conducted by Sir Charles Groves










_Sea Pictures_ - cycle of five songs for contralto or mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.37 [Texts: Roden Noel/Caroline Alice Elgar/Elizabeth Barrett Browning/Richard Garnett/Adam Lindsay Gordon] (1897-99):


----------



## pmsummer

SKOGEN, FLICKAN OCH FLASKAN
_Woods, Women and Wine_
*Piæ Cantiones* (1582)
Joculatores Upsalienses
_
BIS_


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Sonata & Partita No 3 BWV 1005 & BWV 1006 - Isabelle Faust.

Music to cleanse the soul.


----------



## Faramundo

Puccini in French, very old recording but nice !!


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Nectaire Songs. Still (Koch)


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 22


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jordi Savall - B Minor Mass


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3*

Rachmaninov at the piano with Eugene Ormandy in 1939 and 1940.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Three préludes from Livre I: Voiles, Le vent dans la plaine, et Les Collines d'Anacapri. Richter is one of the greatest in Debussy. I wish he'd played more!


----------



## canouro

*Wagner: Lohengrin*

Jess Thomas, Elisabeth Grümmer, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Christa Ludwig, Gottlob Frick, Otto Wiener
Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Le Docteur Fabricius. Radio-Sinfonieorch. Stuttgart/ Holliger (hanssler)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Gielen, Variations for String Quartet*


----------



## Duncan

:tiphat: to *Elgar's Ghost* for highlighting the really first-rate EMI "British Composers" series - one of my personal favourites -









*British Composers: A Celebration*

*Link to complete album (63 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kvI9xhxsS9njx958k5-99nVryGrYL26BA

*Composers*

Arnold, Malcolm Henry (1921-2006)
Bax, Arnold Edward Trevor (1883-1953)
Berkeley, Lennox (1903-89)
Bliss, Arthur (1891-1975)
Britten, Benjamin (1913-76)
Butterworth, George (1885-1916)
Delius, Frederick (1862-1934)
Elgar, Edward William (1857-1934)
Farnon, Robert Joseph (1917-2005)
Finzi, Gerald (1901-56)
Gurney, Ivor Bertie (1890-1937)
Holst, Gustav Theodore (1874-1934)
Howells, Herbert Norman (1892-1983)
Ireland, John (1879-1962)
Knussen, Stuart Oliver (1952-2018)
Leigh, Walter (1905-42)
Maw, Nicholas (1935-2009)
Mayerl, Billy (1902-59)
Moeran, Ernest John (1894-1950)
Parry, Charles Hubert Hastings (1848-1918)
Quilter, Roger (1877-1953)
Smyth, Ethel (1858-1944)
Stanford, Charles Villiers (1852-1924)
Sullivan, Arthur Seymour (1842-1900)
Tippett, Michael Kemp (1905-98)
Turnage, Mark-Anthony (b.1960)
Tyrwhitt-Wilson, Gerald Hugh (1883-1950)
Vaughan Williams, Ralph (1872-1958)
Walton, William Turner (1902-83)
Warlock, Peter (1894-1930)









*Best of British*

*Link to complete album (77 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lcim7nN65HnSi7tytwfrJ-p85U2U5aZkQ

*Composers*

Bainton, Edgar (1880-1956)
Bax, Arnold Edward Trevor (1883-1953)
Bayco, Fredric (1913-70)
Berkeley, Lennox (1903-89)
Binge, Ronald (1910-79)
Bliss, Arthur (1891-1975)
Britten, Benjamin (1913-76)
Coates, Eric (1886-1957)
Collins, Anthony (1892-1964)
Curzon, Frederic (1899-1973)
Dexter, Harry (1910-73)
Docker, Robert (1918-92)
Duncan (né Leonard Charles Trebilcock), Trevor (1924-2005)
Elgar, Edward William (1857-1934)
Farnon, Robert Joseph (1917-2005)
Gardiner, Henry Balfour (1877-1950)
German, Edward (1862-1936)
Goossens, Eugene (1893-1962)
Harris, William Henry (1883-1973)
Hartley (aka Iris Taylor), Fred (1905-80)
Harvey, Jonathan Dean (1939-2012)
Hope, Peter (b.1930)
Howells, Herbert Norman (1892-1983)
Ireland, John (1879-1962)
Lambert, Constant (1905-51)
Langford, Alan (b.1928)
Leighton, Kenneth (1929-88)
Maw, Nicholas (1935-2009)
Mayerl, Billy (1902-59)
Naylor, Edward Woodall (1867-1934)
Osborne, Leslie (1905-90)
Quilter, Roger (1877-1953)
Tomlinson, Ernest (1924-2015)
Vaughan Williams, Ralph (1872-1958)
Vinter, Gilbert (1909-69)
Walton, William Turner (1902-83)
Warlock, Peter (1894-1930)
Weir, Judith (b.1954)
Williams, Gerrard (1888-1947)
Wood, Charles (1866-1926)
Wood, Haydn (1882-1959)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124565


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie d'Opera

Modo Antiquo
Federico Maria Sardelli, director

2005


----------



## 13hm13

Ignacy Jan Paderewski (1860-1940): Judging from the Wiki article, they could make a movie from this guy's bio.









Symphony in B minor, op.24 "Polonia"

Symphony Orchestra of the Music Academy in Cracow
Wojciech Czepiel - conductor


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chamber Music (violin, piano, viola, cello, horn). Lisay..... (VMS)


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just arrived today, and now playing....


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Four Last Songs. Jessye Norman. Masur/Leipzig. RIP Jessye. Thank you for all the music.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Chansons bretonnes, Sonata pour violoncelle et piano. Bruns, Ishay (hanssler)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124573


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater RV 621
Concerti Sacri RV 556, 554a, 579
Clarae Stellae, Scintillate RV 625

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director
Sara Mingardo, contralto

2002


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> Strauss: Four Last Songs. Jessye Norman. Masur/Leipzig. RIP Jessye. Thank you for all the music.


Terrible news. I've always had acknowledged her voice as potent and intensely lyrical.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Strauss: Four Last Songs. Jessye Norman. Masur/Leipzig. RIP Jessye. Thank you for all the music.


Nooo!  I have been listening to her wonderful recording of Schoenberg's Lied der Waldtaube with Pierre Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain lately. What a voice! She is excellent in the Brahms Lieder with Daniel Barenboim as well. In fact I'm going to put that on next. Rest in peace, Ms. Norman.










*Maurice Ravel*: La Valse. André Cluytens, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124576


Spirituals in Concert

Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman
James Levine, conductor

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, 1990


----------



## Joe B

James Weeks leading The Choir of Queens' College, Cambridge in choral music by Howard Skempton, Judith Weir, Jonathan Harvey, and Sir Michael Tippett:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vivaldi cello works - Harriet Krijgh, Amsterdam Sinfonietta & Candida Thompson


----------



## 13hm13

Playing the PC on this release right now. Not Mozart, but certainly good, relaxing, _Classical_ music ...









Luigi Gatti - Three Concertos

Luigi Gatti (1740-1817):
Concertone in D major for 2 Violins and Orchestra *
Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra +
Concerto in C major for Piano and Orchestra #

Paolo Ghidoni - violin *
Rita Mascagna - violin *
Stefano Canuti - bassoon +
Andrea Dembech - piano #
Orchestra dei Ducati *
Orchestra da Camera del Conservatorio di Musica di Mantova + #
Fausto Pedretti - conductor * +
Luca Bertazzi - conductor #


----------



## 13hm13

One of my favorite PC's ...Joseph Marx--"Romantic Piano Concerto" in E major (1919-20) ...









Joseph Marx - David Lively, Bochum Symphony Orchestra*, Steven Sloane ‎- The Piano Concertos
Label:ASV ‎- CD DCA 1174

(Looking fwd to hearing the Hyperion version)


----------



## MusicSybarite

I'm listening to these symphonies. So far I find them agreeable, nice, pleasant, but nothing else than that. They're not substantial listens I'm afraid. I know that comparisons are inappropriate, but Boccherini is not at the same level of Haydn or Mozart regarding symphonies.


----------



## KenOC

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm listening to these symphonies. So far I find them agreeable, nice, pleasant, but nothing else than that. They're not substantial listens I'm afraid. I know that comparisons are inappropriate, but Boccherini is not at the same level of Haydn or Mozart regarding symphonies.


In his own time, one wag called Boccherini "the wife of Haydn."


----------



## 13hm13

I like atonality and dissonance just fine. But a thumb's up for early 20th cent. composers who went against the trends and stuck to evolving Romanticism ...









(I think this same recording is avail on Naxos as well)

Joseph Marx (1882-1964)

Natur-Trilogie (1922-5)

1. Ein Symphonische Nachtmusik (1922)
2. Idylle - Concertino über die pastorale Quart (1925)
3. Eine Frühlingsmusik (1925)

Bochum SO/Steven Sloane

Complete Orchestral Music: Volume 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos No 27 and Rondos K 392-386

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Vivaldi cello works - Harriet Krijgh, Amsterdam Sinfonietta & Candida Thompson


Did you like it?


----------



## Rogerx

Onslow: Nonet & String Quintet No. 19

Wolfgang Güttler (double bass)

Ma'alot Quintett & Mandelring Quartett.


----------



## Dimace

No need to be written a lot for this one. We are talking for the best violin concerto in the history of music.

*Tschaikowsky / Violin Concerto in D Dur with David Oistrach, Philadelphia Orchestra and Eugene Ormandy!* Who needs more? This LP is a GREAT pleasure, for every serious friend of music.


----------



## KenOC

Dimace said:


> No need to be written a lot for this one. We are talking for the best violin concerto in the history of music. *Tschaikowsky / Violin Concerto in D Dur with David Oistrach, Philadelphia Orchestra and Eugene Ormandy!* Who needs more? This LP is a GREAT pleasure, for every serious friend of music.


I'm kind of fond of these:
1 - Beethoven
2 - Brahms
3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
4 - Tchaikovsky
5 - Sibelius
6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
8 - Mendelssohn
9 - Barber
10 - Szymanowski: #1


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: Symphony in C minor/ Goetz de Berlichingen: Overture/ Le Roi Lear Overture

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Fabrice Bollon.


----------



## Faramundo

got that marvel for 0.10 euro, 4 LP's and Georgeous booklet inside.
listening to the intro just now.


----------



## millionrainbows

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm listening to these symphonies. So far I find them agreeable, nice, pleasant, but nothing else than that. They're not substantial listens I'm afraid. I know that comparisons are inappropriate, but Boccherini is not at the same level of Haydn or Mozart regarding symphonies.





KenOC said:


> In his own time, one wag called Boccherini "the wife of Haydn."


He's valued mainly by guitarists, for the works he wrote for the guitar and strings, as I understand. Anyway, that's why I have those works. Apparently, the disdain for the guitar goes back further in time than I realized.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> No need to be written a lot for this one. We are talking for the best violin concerto in the history of music. *Tschaikowsky / Violin Concerto in D Dur with David Oistrach, Philadelphia Orchestra and Eugene Ormandy!* Who needs more? This LP is a GREAT pleasure, for every serious friend of music.





KenOC said:


> I'm kind of fond of these:
> 1 - Beethoven
> 2 - Brahms
> 3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
> 4 - Tchaikovsky
> 5 - Sibelius
> 6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
> 7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
> 8 - Mendelssohn
> 9 - Barber
> 10 - Szymanowski: #1


No disparaging quotes about Tchaikovsky, except that he seems to have come in at number 4 on some poll or another.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)*
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122 (1966)
String Quartet No. 13 in Bb minor, Op. 138 (1970)
String Quartet No. 15 in Eb minor, Op. 144 (1974)

St. Petersburg String Quartet (Hyperion)

Number 15 sounds "distracted" and introverted. Number 11 is my favorite here, seemingly. Who knows?


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations

Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Jessye Norman (soprano),Mirella Freni (soprano,)Robert Tear (tenor), Paul Hudson (bass), Lilian Watson (soprano), David Lennox (tenor), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (baritone), Clifford Grant (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Christina Clarke (soprano), Maria Casula (mezzo-soprano), Felicity Palmer (soprano), Ingvar Wixell (baritone)
Recorded: 1971-04
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Piano Conertos 3 & 4 from this set.

I'd call these performances civilised and urbane. Beautifully played, if a little lacking in personality.


----------



## Tristan

*Janáček* - On an Overgrown Path, Series 2 - Allegro

The part from 0:55-3:25 is now one of my favorite passages in solo piano music. I heard it by chance, picking up a random record at a used records store, didn't know anything about Janacek's piano music. Heard this and was blown away:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - vocal/choral works part three this morning/early afternoon.

Chalk and cheese time here: an expansive meditation on death and judgement along with two celebratory pieces, all of which, along with the _Enigma Variations_ op.36 and the _Cockaigne Overture_ op.40, confirmed Elgar as a composer of genuine standing. _The Dream of Gerontius_ wasn't an immediate success in the UK (there were problems at the Birmingham premiere and its distinctly Roman Catholic flavour precluded it from being performed in many Anglican cathedrals across the country) but the others were - after two decades of largely provincial spadework Elgar was now the musical toast of London!

The _Coronation Ode_ has as its final section what became known as _Land of Hope and Glory_ - Dirty Bertie, a.k.a. Edward VII, whose coronation the _Ode_ was written for, liked the _Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ and allegedly asked Elgar to incorporate it (some sources say it was the singer Clara Butt who suggested it was feasible). Elgar met the Prince of Wales halfway by using part of the original march and A.C. Benson duly wrote the words to accompany it, but also provided some different text for a stand-alone version of _Land of Hope and Glory_ which became the song so widely-known today. The version here was arranged by conductor Arthur Fagge (founder of the London Choral Society) in 1914.

_The Dream of Gerontius_ - poem in two parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.38 [Text: Cardinal John Henry Newman] (1899-1900):










_Coronation Ode_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.44 [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] (1901-02):










_Land of Hope and Glory_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] - derived from the _Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ for orchestra op.39 no.1 (orig. 1901 - arr. 1902).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb live performances from one of the greatest singers of the twentieth century.


----------



## Bourdon

*Frescobaldi & Louis Couperin*

Cembalo


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Superb live performances from one of the greatest singers of the twentieth century.


I just yesterday realized that Janet Baker is still alive. What a talent. I just ordered the following disc:










Very excited to get it.

Current listening:










*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartet No.26 in G minor, op.20/3, from the "Sun" quartets. Kodály Quartet. A brilliant composition, and performance, as always. I have been starting my days with Haydn quartets for 3 or 4 weeks now.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G Major. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. This is a brilliant performance. I'm hearing details of the orchestral textures that I never noticed before. So far, so good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> I just yesterday realized that Janet Baker is still alive. What a talent. I just ordered the following disc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to get it.


That Mahler disc is one of Dame Janet's greatest, without a doubt. I have never heard such a quietly intense performance of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_; alone worth the price of the disc.

The BBC recently aired a brilliant documentary in which she was interviewed extensively, as were some of her colleagues. It turns out it is her husband's favourite recording and there was a very touching segment of them listening to it together with his carer, who is now a permanent part of their home. Nobody could suppress a tear.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G Major. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. This is a brilliant performance. I'm hearing details of the orchestral textures that I never noticed before. So far, so good.


The Szell was long considered the definitive Mahler 4, and still holds its head up very well.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> That Mahler disc is one of Dame Janet's greatest, without a doubt. I have never heard such a quietly intense performance of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_; alone worth the price of the disc.
> 
> The BBC recently aired a brilliant documentary in which she was interviewed extensively, as were some of her colleagues. It turns out it is her husband's favourite recording and there was a very touching segment of them listening to it together with his carer, who is now a permanent part of their home. Nobody could suppress a tear.


That sounds like a great doc, I shall have to see if I can find it online. _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ happens to be my favorite Mahler song. It is absolutely crushing. The performance that I fell in love with is Christa Ludwig/Karajan/Berlin. It will be difficult to top that. But I have recently come to the conclusion that Dame Janet is the perfect Mahler singer, maybe too perfect, but I guess this Lieder CD will help me decide. I think it was your comments in this thread recently that prompted me to buy the CD, so thanks. :cheers:


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G Major. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. This is a brilliant performance. I'm hearing details of the orchestral textures that I never noticed before. So far, so good.


Case in point, there is a trumpet somewhere in the development, ~10 minutes into the first movement, that plays a line identical to the opening of the 5th symphony.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> That sounds like a great doc, I shall have to see if I can find it online. _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ happens to be my favorite Mahler song. It is absolutely crushing. The performance that I fell in love with is Christa Ludwig/Karajan/Berlin. It will be difficult to top that. But I have recently come to the conclusion that Dame Janet is the perfect Mahler singer, maybe too perfect, but I guess this Lieder CD will help me decide. I think it was your comments in this thread recently that prompted me to buy the CD, so thanks. :cheers:


I catually heard her sing the _Rückert Lieder_ in concert at the Roya Festival Hall once. Walter Weller was the conductor on that occasion. I will never forget the rapt stillness of her pianissmi, which somehow floated out and reached the furthest recesses of the hall. Possibly the greatest artist I ever heard live.


----------



## canouro

*Szymanowski: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*
Antoni Wit, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic Sonatas

Grieg: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7/ Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178/ Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36
Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Ler Percusions des Strasbourg*


----------



## Duncan

*Albums of the Day for October 1, 2019 -

Special "Triple Play Day" Bonus Edition *









*Beethoven: Sonatas for Cello and Piano
*
*Leonard Elschenbroich (cello), Alexei Grynyuk (piano)*

*Link to complete album (19 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nLMmJ8CLwX9AcyfpJkw_Z_XnSCHJoumIY

"The five cello sonatas span Beethoven's three creative periods, with the audacious op.5 sonatas dating from the early years on his time in Vienna as a piano virtuoso and aspiring composer (1792-9), the great op.69 sonata is from the period that saw the composition of symphonies 4-8, the violin concerto, Mass in C and the String Quartets op59. The two op102 sonatas are from the cusp of the 'late' period, this is the time of the 9th Symphony, the Missa Solemnis, the great string quartets op127 - 135 and the last five piano sonatas.
The cello and piano are truly equal partners in all these works, and Beethoven exploited the full range of the cello placing great demands on the player. The op.17 sonatas from the 1790s was composed for horn and piano. The transcription is believed to be by the composer, or at least approved by him."

"_Grynyuk handles his part with delicacy and flexibility, and his articulation throughout this recording is pellucid even at top speed._"
- BBC Music Magazine

_"In Leonard Elschenbroich and Alexei Grynyuk's hands, these sonatas' staggering invention is impossible to ignore. The musicians' success comes, at least in part, from scrupulous attention to the composer's markings in matters of dynamics and articulation… They can drive the music hard in fast movements, although their playing always breathes naturally."_
- Gramophone









*Shostakovich & Rachmaninov: Cello Sonatas*

*Leonard Elschenbroich (cello) & Alexei Grynyuk (piano)*

*Link to complete album (10 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nZvrBRCOKRxD5FgSk59H-A1uwwj2k-fD4

"The young German cellist Leonard Elschenbroich has rapidly made a name for himself as one of the most exciting and gifted cellists of his generation. Leonard Elschenbroich's many awards include: the Leonard Bernstein Award, Borletti-Buitoni Trust Award, Eugene Istomin Prize, Pro Europa prize, Landgraf von Hessen price of the Kronberg Academy, Nordmetall Prize of the Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Festiva and the Firmenich Prize of the Verbier Festival.

From 2004-2008 he was supported by the Anne-Sophie Mutter Foundation, performing with her on a number of occasions, including a European tour. He is also part of the BBC New Generation Artists programme, and appeared at the 2012 Proms season together with his chamber music partners Nicola Benedetti and Alexei Grynyuk. Together with Benedetti and Grynyuk he embarks on a major chamber music tour of Scotland in March. Rachmaninov's cello sonata was composed at the same time as the Second Piano Concerto. Although as one would expect from such a great pianist-composer, the piano part is demanding, it never threatens to overwhelm the cello, and the result is a beautifully balanced and passionate work.

Shostakovich's viola sonata was his last composition, finished on his deathbed. Sketches show that the composer was also considering a second cello sonata for his old friend Rostropovich - then living outside the USSR. The arrangement on this CD for cello was made by Daniil Shafran with the dying composer's blessing. In the Viola Sonata, as in his Fifteenth Symphony, Shostakovich alludes to several of his previous works, from the Suite for two pianos Op.6 to the opening movement (De Profundis) from his Fourteenth Symphony. He also quotes from other composers' works, Berg's Violin Concerto and, most obviously, throughout the final Adagio, from the first movement of Beethoven's 'Moonlight' Sonata, which he uses as the basis for a kind of free meditation."

_"His striking reading of Daniil Shafran's adaptation announces [Leonard Elschenbroich] a major new talent… This is one of the most articulate and highly characterised accounts I've heard on the cello… The Shostakovich reveals Alexei Grynyuk to be a remarkable musician with a commanding sense of architecture."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"This is a quite exceptional performance of Rachmaninov's Cello Sonata...you immediately sense that they are going to have something of uncommon interest to impart in their interpretation...In the entirely different realms of late Shostakovich, Elschenbroich and Grynyuk are no less persuasive."_
- Gramophone

_"a performance of tremendous assurance and power. You could argue that the cello's warmth adds a touch of lyricism that detracts from the sparseness of the original. But there's no mistaking the intensity and commitment that Elschenbroich and pianist Alexei Grynyuk bring to it...Exceptional."_
- The Guardian









*Prokofiev & Kabalevsky: Cello works*

*Leonard Elschenbroich (cello) & Alexei Grynyuk & Petr Limonov (pianos)
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton*

*Link to complete album (10 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kSPz8wEUKvtsakObJTetnUPhTlBERqvRI

"Leonard Elschenbroich's debut ONYX disc of sonatas by Rachmaninov & Shostakovich was greeted with universal praise by critics worldwide. 'Exceptional' said the Guardian awarding it the maximum 5 stars. The Daily Telegraph also awarded it 5 stars saying 'There is an intensely inward, deeply communicative quality to this performance that draws you right to its tragic, pensive core'.

Elschenbroich for his second ONYX release gives a blistering performance of the little known 2nd Cello Concerto of Kabalevsky with the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra under Andrew Litton. Recorded live in the Concertgebouw, it reveals this powerful concerto to be a neglected masterpiece worthy of a regular place in the repertoire. Prokofiev's late Cello Sonata composed for Rostropovich in 1949, a difficult time for the composer. In failing health and accused by Stalin's thuggish henchman Zhdanov of committing 'formalist crimes' against the Soviet people, his works were banned.

Rostropovich and Sviatoslav Richter supported Prokofiev through this nightmare, giving the premiere in early 1950."

_"Never has this often underestimated work [the Prokofiev Sonata] seemed more rich in incident and so eloquently expressive."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Beautifully played by Elschenbroich and splendidly recorded this Onyx release is worth obtaining for his magnetic performance of Kabalevsky's Second Cello Concerto. It's a real find."_
- Music Web International

_"The concerto is not exactly a stranger to the catalogue, but Elschenbroich's performance...makes a highly distinguished addition to an emotionally multifaceted work...Elschenbroich, with Andrew Litton and the Netherlands Philharmonic, captures the fluctuating moods perceptively and with striking immediacy and depth of feeling."_
- The Daily Telegraph


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano concerto's BWV 1052,1053,1055,1056

Andrei Gavrilov, piano

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G Major. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. This is a brilliant performance. I'm hearing details of the orchestral textures that I never noticed before. So far, so good.


I wonder how much of this clarity is due to Columbia's engineering practices of placing spot mics to highlight certain passages which might be otherwise covered-up? George Szell was on Columbia...I wonder who produced it, John McClure maybe?


----------



## Tero

Zappa: Bob in Dacron and Sad Jane. Stopped there.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Marinera

Disc 13 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box

*Éstienne Moulinié - L'Humaine Comédie*









The album cover from the previous release


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> I just yesterday realized that Janet Baker is still alive. What a talent. I just ordered the following disc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to get it.





Tsaraslondon said:


> That Mahler disc is one of Dame Janet's greatest, without a doubt. I have never heard such a quietly intense performance of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_; alone worth the price of the disc.
> 
> The BBC recently aired a brilliant documentary in which she was interviewed extensively, as were some of her colleagues. It turns out it is her husband's favourite recording and there was a very touching segment of them listening to it together with his carer, who is now a permanent part of their home. Nobody could suppress a tear.


I've got that same CD, and I agree with the accolades. I first heard her on the Kindertotenlieder which was included on a 2-CD Bernstein Mahler 8, and immediately "imprinted" like a baby goose. It was my very first Kindertotenlieder; how's that for serendipity?


----------



## Rogerx

Stradella: Works for Chamber Ensemble

Anna Chierichetti (soprano), Gianluca Buratto (bass), Francesca Ji-Hyun Park (soprano), Riccardo Ristori (baritone), Rosita Frisani (soprano)

Alessandro Stradella Consort, Estevan Velardi.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124616


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Ostro picta, RV 642
Gloria, RV 589
Gloria, RV 588

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2009


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Disc 13 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box
> 
> *Éstienne Moulinié - L'Humaine Comédie*
> 
> View attachment 124613
> 
> 
> The album cover from the previous release
> 
> View attachment 124614


I'm waiting for this one.....


----------



## sonance

Pascal Dusapin: Concertos (for trombone; for flute; for cello; for piano)
Alain Trudel, trombone; Juliette Hurel, flute; Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Ian Pace, piano; Orchestre National de Montpellier/Pascal Rophé; for the piano concerto: Orchestre de Paris/Christoph Eschenbach (naive)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "The Light Cavalry" (Karajan/Angel)
Glinka - Jota Aragonesa (Kostelanetz/Columbia)
Offenbach - Excerpts from "Tales of Hoffman" (Paray/Mercury)
Chopin/Glazunov - Les Sylphides (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Dimace

KenOC said:


> I'm kind of fond of these:
> 1 - Beethoven
> 2 - Brahms
> 3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
> 4 - Tchaikovsky
> 5 - Sibelius
> 6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
> 7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
> 8 - Mendelssohn
> 9 - Barber
> 10 - Szymanowski: #1


Despite you have forgotten Max Bruch's VCs, very nice list for every friend who wants to start listening the vey best of the violin concertos. Mozart's VCs are also not to be forgotten.


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I'm waiting for this one.....


Congratulations! I think you'll enjoy it.

This is a fantastic box of musical delights, for me it still feels like a windfall landed on my lap unexpectedly.

A word of caution about the packaging though. I ripped 15cds so far and the gold along the edges (bottom, top, sides, corners) on the box is begining to rub off. I'm relieved that after I finish converting everything in there to digital it'll go on the shelf, otherwise it should be handled with care, better to keep it on the silk cushion or something. I think the box should've had a protective layer of sorts where gold print is concerned


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy



> Gramophone Magazine May 2015
> 
> The combined 56 voices are beautifully balanced balanced...Intonation is spot-on throughout this taxing work and there are no audible edits...In addition to coaxing an ultra-smooth blend to the choral sound Bruffy has also...rubbed off some of the crispness of articulation...[Scozzafava's] alto osolo sounds like the genuine article.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a very good Mahler 5, crowned with possibly the best shot at the last movement that I have heard.


----------



## Dimace

One of the best Wagner experiences right now. I don't know Pitz very well, but the man can conduct *Wagner's Chöre. * Beauty to death. I can't stop listen to it!









(I have this in a quite rare tape format, from DG-Resonance. A good alternative for collectors. The picture is the traditional LP issue)


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Congratulations! I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> This is a fantastic box of musical delights, for me it still feels like a windfall landed on my lap unexpectedly.
> 
> A word of caution about the packaging though. I ripped 15cds so far and the gold along the edges (bottom, top, sides, corners) on the box is begining to rub off. I'm relieved that after I finish converting everything in there to digital it'll go on the shelf, otherwise it should be handled with care, better to keep it on the silk cushion or something. I think the box should've had a protective layer of sorts where gold print is concerned


Thank you for the warning,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas, Op 3*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124620


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arias

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor

1999


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Serenade, 5 Pieces for Orchestra*

I'm having a lovely time listening to Corelli, and then my wife leaves for some errands, which means I'm home alone. Time for Schoenberg!


----------



## Bourdon

*J-F Dandrieu*

Messe Solenelle de Saint Hubert


----------



## robin4

*Tchaikovsky: Ouverture 1812*

Prinsengrachtconcert 2013

The Prinsengrachtconcert is an annual open-air concert of classical music held annually in August since 1981 on the Prinsengracht in Amsterdam.

conductor: Sir Antonio Pappano

I bought an LP of this work when I was in high school, and listened to it, maybe, several hundred times. The above performance is excellent, and instead of using the usual cannons, they have about 10 men dressed up like Russian soldiers who come out in front of the orchestra and fire muskets.



The fourth movement, "Intermezzo interrotto" (literally "interrupted intermezzo"), consists of a flowing melody with changing time signatures, intermixed with a theme that quotes the song "Da geh' ich zu Maxim" from Franz Lehár's operetta The Merry Widow, which had recently also been referenced in the 'invasion' theme of Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad".

The question as to whether Bartók was parodying Lehár, Shostakovich (or both) has been hotly disputed, without any clinching evidence on either side.







Ever the humourist, Shostakovich delighted in placing allusions to the works of himself and other composers in his work, and his Fifteenth symphony is particularly rich in quotations. In addition to the cryptic references to his own music, it includes an outburst of *Rossini's William Tell Overture* in the first movement; allusions to Mikhail Glinka, Sergueï Rachmaninov and Gustav Mahler; and the use of Richard Wagner's Fate leitmotif from the Ring Cycle.


----------



## flamencosketches

@millionrainbows, you may be right. I certainly love the 1960s Columbia sound. McClure did great work for them. I don’t know whether he produced that Szell Mahler 4th. Have you heard it? You’d love it, I think. 

Also, the Janet Baker/Bernstein/Israel PO Kindertotenlieder is phenomenal. I’ve been listening to it lately. That’s how I know I’m depressed these days, I can listen to the Kindertotenlieder regularly without it significantly bringing me down. :lol:


----------



## Duncan

*The EMI "British Composers" Series - from A to Z...*

*Malcolm Henry Arnold (1921 - 2006)*









*Arnold conducts Arnold*

*Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Arnold*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lb5r7blblg8AgzESQutwrvt2j-y4lzatU

*Works*

Arnold: Beckus the Dandipratt, Op. 5 - Comedy Overture
Arnold: Concerto for 2 Pianos (3 hands), Op.104
Arnold: Peterloo Overture, Op. 97
Arnold: Solitaire
Arnold: Symphony No. 1, Op. 22
Arnold: Symphony No. 2, Op. 40
Arnold: Symphony No. 5, Op. 74
Arnold: Tam O'Shanter, Op. 51









*Arnold - Homage To The Queen*

*Robert Irving
Philharmonia Orchestra & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Arnold*

*Link to Complete Album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kFdldqDt7ZnwrRpggNvmbtNhdBCn6PqBY

*Works*

Arnold: English Dances, Set 1, Op. 27
Arnold: English Dances, Set 2, Op. 33
Arnold: Four Scottish Dances, Op. 59
Arnold: Homage to the Queen
Arnold: The Sound Barrier - Rhapsody









*Arnold: Wind Concertos*

*Richard Adeney, Alan Civil, Janet Hilton, Gordon Hunt, John Wallace & Ronald Thomas
Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lMDRVw-b-FSW4JIgQ6P4paenHTuzDWj80

*Works*

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 1, Op. 20
Arnold: Flute Concerto No. 1, Op. 45
Arnold: Flute Concerto No. 2, Op. 111
Arnold: Horn Concerto No. 2, Op. 58
Arnold: Oboe Concerto, Op. 39
Arnold: Trumpet Concerto, Op. 125


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 6. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, String Quartet no. 3. Belcea Quartet and Piotr Anderszewski. This is an intense, powerful performance yet stays crisp and clear. The performer's commitment to the work shows in every note. One of the best recordings I've heard of this quintet. The third quartet is equally well performed going from playful to tragic and never letting up. Highly recommended.


----------



## canouro

*Hugo Alfvén - The Symphonies & Rhapsodies*

Uppsala Rhapsody, Op. 24, "Swedish Rhapsody No. 2"
Symphony No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 7
Drapa, Op. 27, "In memoriam King Oscar II"
Uppenbarelsekantat (Revelation Cantata), Op. 31

_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G Major. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. This is a brilliant performance. I'm hearing details of the orchestral textures that I never noticed before. So far, so good.


I have that CD. As well as



When I was in high school I had the Bernstein LP.


----------



## Marinera

*Forqueray - Pieces de violes avec basse continue*
Paolo Pandolfo
CD 1


----------



## Flavius

PETTERSSON: Concerto Nr. 1 for Violin and String Quartet. Hoelscher, Mandelring Quarter (CPO)


----------



## Itullian

I finally tracked one down.
Fantastic set!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Orchestral Works
*

Nobody interpreted Delius better than Beecham.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20, No. 1*

Great interpretations of the Op. 20 quartets.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier* 
_cd1_

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Pettersson: Sym. Nr. 6. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Lindberg (BIS)


I'm extremely happy you are again with us. I missed heavily your presence and quality.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20, No. 1*
> 
> Great interpretations of the Op. 20 quartets.


Which quartet did this?


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Concerto in d for Violin and Orch., original version. Kavakos, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## Flavius

Dimace said:


> I'm extremely happy you are again with us. I missed heavily your presence and quality.


Thank you, Dimace. And thank you for your earlier concern


----------



## Duncan

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Which quartet did this?


Quatuor Mosaïques… that particular title is OOP.

You may prefer this version -









*Haydn: Three String Quartets Op. 20*

*The Lindsays*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mDCgCQe9lE0awdFwBf9JtoBp64fxBK9cs









*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 Nos. 2,5 & 6*

*The Lindsays*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_niOktfLvIn9mh97ckyRVBkeVhx1uwN5B8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - vocal/choral works part four tonight.

_The Apostles_ was the first of a planned trilogy of oratorios based on episodes from the _New Testament_. _The Kingdom_ followed relatively quickly as the writing of both works actually overlapped.

To be honest, I've never taken to _The Apostles_ or its companion very well - both were successful in their day and Elgar was box office gold by then but musically they strike me as being too stolid despite some beautiful passages and too long overall, and when hearing them I just don't get the kind of 'flow' as much as I do with other large-scale works such as _The Dream of Gerontius_, or even _Caractacus_. Perhaps deep down Elgar had reservations of his own - he planned to make a trilogy out of them by writing a final work called _The Last Judgment_ but never got around to it.

Never mind - perhaps the scales will fall from my ears some day.

_The Apostles_ - oratorio in a prelude and two parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, three basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.49 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1902-03):










_Pleading_ - song for voice and orchestra op.48 [Text: Arthur Leslie Salmon] (1908):
_Three Songs_ for voice and orchestra op.59 [Texts: Gilbert Parker] (1910):
_Two Songs_ for voice and orchestra op.60 [Texts: Pietro d'Alba] (1909-10):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Well done but taken at a relatively fast pace.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> Quatuor Mosaïques… that particular title is OOP.


Out of print? Oh, for heaven's sakes!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124632


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Dances and Overtures

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

2000


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Jedermann. Two Serious Melodies. Pajala, Katajala. Soderlund, Palmu (violin), Turku Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Jedermann. Arendts. Kroupa (Cantate)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Starting with this lovely Minuet....and more,more

Minuet in G K.409
Symphony No.37 (symphony of Michael Haydn K.444 )
Symphony No.38 in D K.504 The "Prager" 
Symphony No.39 in E flat K.543


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Out of print? Oh, for heaven's sakes!


It's that peculiar French entity that goes bankrupt every year or two, then rises from the ashes with a new name, then goes out of business together. Maybe it was called Arcana when they recorded the Mosaiques. Whoever runs it apparently hasn't figured out that if your catalog is out of print no one can buy any of it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Debussy violin sonata. Never heard it, I think. Nice!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.97 in C major. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I love a good C major symphony...

Haydn has skyrocketed right to the top of my favorite composers lately. I would definitely say that he is one of the 5 or 10 greatest composers who ever lived. Damn near everything I've heard of his is pure gold...! Furthermore, I have gained a lot of respect for Harnoncourt after hearing this recording. Frankly, I had an unfair bias against him, having seen him as something of a charlatan. (Though I must say that I can't remember from where this prejudice originated). Now, I think he is one of the great, visionary conductors. His Haydn is extremely impressive. I don't know how he got the Concertgebouw to sound like this. It's miles away from the Colin Davis recording I have (and also enjoy) of the same symphony.


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3 in Dm Pappano London, Andsnes (Piano) 

Remarkable from its folk like beginning to its swirling conclusion. On e of the great marriages of Piano and orchestra.


----------



## Merl

Nice account. Looking fwd to listening to the rest.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> *Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.97 in C major. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. I love a good C major symphony...
> 
> Haydn has skyrocketed right to the top of my favorite composers lately. I would definitely say that he is one of the 5 or 10 greatest composers who ever lived. Damn near everything I've heard of his is pure gold...! Furthermore, I have gained a lot of respect for Harnoncourt after hearing this recording. Frankly, I had an unfair bias against him, having seen him as something of a charlatan. (Though I must say that I can't remember from where this prejudice originated). Now, I think he is one of the great, visionary conductors. His Haydn is extremely impressive. I don't know how he got the Concertgebouw to sound like this. It's miles away from the Colin Davis recording I have (and also enjoy) of the same symphony.


I've regarded Harnoncourt as one of the truly visionary conductors since I had his recording of the Bach b-minor mass on vinyl. Then came the other Bach recordings, and the Mozart recordings with the Concertgebouw, which were absolutely revelatory.

Regarding his sound with the Concergebouw, I believe I saw some video of a concert which seemed to show them using what appeared to be older versions of wind instruments, particularly brass.

You should try Harnoncourt's recording of the Haydn "Military" symphony. Based on some contemporary descriptions of the concerts given under Haydn's direction, he makes some unconventional choices, including (if I recall correctly) using some sort of birch broom to strike the bass drum, instead of a conventional mallet. Wild!


----------



## Curmudgeon

This recording has quickly become a favorite, and is in my stack of cds to be played often.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124636


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for Strings, Op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Philippe Entremont, conductor

1990


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Cornet. Huttenlocher, Collegium Academicum of Geneva/ Dunand (Gallo)


----------



## D Smith

Anamorfosi: Le Poeme Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre. This album features a potpourri of choral works and songs. Ornamentation has been added to the choral and the songs are secular tunes which added sacred text according to the notes. Allegri's Miserere, the Monteverdi and Domine, ne in furore tuo by that Anonymous fellow are the standouts. The vocal work is extraordinary and the harmonies out of this world in the Allegri. Highly recommended.


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Orchestral Works
> *
> 
> Nobody interpreted Delius better than Beecham.
> 
> View attachment 124628


Genuinely superb collection - :tiphat:

If anyone else is interested this is a link to the complete 6 CD set (88 selections) -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mv1nAPzSrzhRSkftCy9ggmd80UMvJqaGY


----------



## 13hm13

William Sterndale Bennett (1816-1875): This guy's got some nice PCs under his belt. I'm listening to #5 as I type in this post ....









William Sterndale Bennett (1816-1875):
Piano Concerto No.2 in E flat major, op.4
Adagio
Piano Concerto No.5 in F minor

Malcolm Binns - piano
Philharmonia Orchestra
Nicholas Braithwaite - conductor


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Morten Lauridsen:










Currently listening to Kaspars Putniņš leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in works by Alfred Schnittke ("Psalms of Repentance") and Arvo Pärt ("Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis"):


----------



## millionrainbows

Ruth Crawford Seeger: Preludes for Piano (Aliquot). "Transcendental Modernism" is a term that was applied to this music. Short, Zen-like, playful and focussed. Paul Carlson does a very sympathetic, nuanced reading. Recommended.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt ( excerts ) & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms/Schoenberg: Piano Quartet Op. 25

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht.


----------



## Dimace

It is a rainy day in Berlin. Seven o'clock and still no daylight. The perfect day for some mystical music of the highest standard. Ladies and gentlemen:* Wojciech Kilar and his music from Roman Polanski's film The 9th Gate!* This music will dress your worst nightmares and your deepest fears. *



A unique masterpiece from the Meister of horror music.

Click to expand...

* (actually the music is very sweet, airy and beautiful with (for me) a calming effect. My prior words for fear were only cheap advertisement  to motivate you to explore this glorious CD).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 3
> 
> Alban Berg Quartett.


There's something life-affirming about dialing up Ludwig from time to time.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)

_Nominated by Gramophone Awards 2019 and rightfully so._


----------



## Faramundo

I have now listened to the 4 LP's of that very old recording and I like it. Lots of "joie de vivre" that counter balances the drama. Everything takes place with energy and gusto. These old boxes put you in a good mood from sunrise onwards.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, John Alldis Choir
Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: 1974-06-23
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Marinera

Halfway through and still undecided if that's what I want to listen. Interest picks up when fast and upbeat songs play, like Portuguese song Rosa negra no meu Peito, that plays right now. I hope this dithering won't become this day's trend. Oh right, next Greek song is great too. I like Greek songs a lot, sometimes I switch to Greek radio station if I'm not in the mood for something on the classical radio station when driving. It's bad reception usually, but even their adverts I find not as annoying.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The centrepiece of this disc is the suite from Williamson's opera *Our Man in Havana*, an unjustly neglected work, if this is anything to go by.

An interesting and entertaining disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Faramundo said:


> I have now listened to the 4 LP's of that very old recording and I like it. Lots of "joie de vivre" that counter balances the drama. Everything takes place with energy and gusto. These old boxes put you in a good mood from sunrise onwards.
> 
> View attachment 124642


There are two versions with similar forces, a mono set recorded in 1953 and a 1958 stereo set. The main difference is the Valentin; Jean Borthayre in 1953, Ernest Blanc in 1958. I can't tell which one this is.

I have the 1958 stereo set, which is, on balance I would say, the best in the catalogue.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - vocal/choral works part five late morning/early afternoon.

_The Kingdom_ - oratorio in a prelude and five parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.51 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1901-06):










_Angelus_ - partsong for mixed choir and organ op.56 (1909):
_O Hearken Thou_ - Coronation Offertorium for mixed choir and orchestra op.64: version for mixed choir and organ (1911):
_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir, orchestra and organ op.74: version for mixed choir and organ (1914):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I remember playing the _Capriol Suite_ in my school orchestra many years ago. It is a charming work as is the _Serenade to Delius_.

_The Curlew_ which I was once learning to sing is a very different piece, hauntingly desolate and possibly Warlock's greatest work. This is, I think, its best recorded performance.

The rest of the disc is taken up with songs and carols. A very worthwhile collection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*


----------



## Marinera

Warm and bright classical chamber instrumental music with clarinet playing.

Anton Eberl - Trio in E flat Major op.36; Sonata in B flat Major op.10 no.2; Quintet in G minor op.41


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, with soloists Gundula Janowitz and Eberhard Waechter.

_Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras
und alle Herrlichkeit des Menschen
wie des Grases Blumen.
Das Gras ist verdorret
und die Blumen abgefallen._


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came yesterday....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one was a winner in the Gramophone awards.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich *

*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich *

*Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich 
*
*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich, Hugh Seenan (horn)*


----------



## rvb

I always listen to Ravel. This is new and very good.

Ravel: Concerto in G
Vanessa Benelli Mosell


----------



## rvb

I always listen to Ravel. This is new and very good.

Ravel: Concerto in G
Vanessa Benelli Mosell


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume du Fay*: Gloria ad modum tubae, Chanson "Se la face ay pale", Missa "Se la face ay pale". David Munrow, Early Music Consort of London. Wow, what a recording! Makes me wish more recordings of medieval/early renaissance music included instrumental accompaniment. Minimal as it is here (the first track includes some old brass (sackbuts and cornetts or some such) playing a two note ostinato for the entirety), the accompaniment does add a lot of atmosphere.


----------



## Duncan

*Albums of the Day for October 2, 2019 - Special "Double Play" Lieder Day -*









*Heimweh - Schubert Lieder*

*Anna Lucia Richter (soprano), Gerold Huber (piano), Matthias Schorn (clarinet)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_luWvbdWK7nYRp-s-qfzl2oYnZXkETSVfY

"On her PENTATONE debut album, young German star soprano Anna Lucia Richter explores the heart-wrenching, timeless and universal feeling of Heimweh (homesickness) through a collection of extraordinary Schubert songs. Richter approaches the notion of Heimweh from several perspectives: from that of queens, young girls and shepherds to that of soldiers, dwarfs and gravediggers. The repertoire consists of the original, German-language version of Ave Maria, three Mignon songs (Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, Heiss micht nicht reden and So lasst mich scheinen), the sinister Der Zwerg, the expansive flower ballad Viola and many others. Richter is accompanied by pianist Gerold Huber, with whom she has formed a congenial Lieder tandem in the last years. They are joined by clarinettist Matthias Schorn on the final song of the program, the quasi concert aria Der Hirt auf dem Felsen."

_"Richter is still early in her career, yet demonstrates astonishing versatility, insight and intelligence in this programme of Schubert songs. Gerold Huber's extensive experience as an accompanist is revealed as he draws the tenderest sounds from his piano without ever descending into mawkish exaggeration. Both artists know how to stretch time, bearing us expertly on the ebb and flow of Schubert's music."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Richter's pure, vernal soprano, care for words and supple, expressive phrasing are well-nigh ideal…Der Zwerg and Totengräbers Heimweh are anything but natural territory for a light lyric soprano. Yet in both songs her musical intelligence and dramatic use of the text go far to compensating for a lack of tonal depth. A delectable recital from a young soprano whose combination of vocal freshness and unforced expressiveness make her a natural in Schubert."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
May 2019
Editor's Choice
*









*Liederkreis - Schumann, Brahms, Britten*

*Anna Lucia Richter (soprano), Michael Gees (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mO3uxx5bvM0NWFp7vMm-JwFH8CgQYzSiw

"The album 'Liederkreis' unusually features improvisation in a classic genre by a singer, young soprano Anna Lucia Richter, and a pianist, Michael Gees, with Schumann's famous song-cycle interleaved with songs by Brahms and Britten.

One of the best-known of all 19th century song-cycles, Liederkreis op 39 by Robert Schumann, is heard here in a fresh and intriguing context. Its 12 songs setting poems from Joseph Eichendorff's collection 'Intermezzo' are combined not only with folksong arrangements by Benjamin Britten and others by Johannes Brahms but also with improvisations on Eichendorff's poetry. The result is a new "song circle" - a Liederkreis. Every one of the 27 songs in this cycle is related to the others in atmosphere, topic and musical identity.

Anna Lucia Richter has enjoyed a fast-rising reputation as one of her generation's leading sopranos, topping several major prizes by winning the International Robert Schumann Contest in Zwickau in 2012, and performing in as a soloist under conductors such as Markus Stenz, Paavo and Kristjan Järvi, Marin Alsop, Iván Fischer and Christoph Altstaedt. In opera she's sung many roles with the Deutsche Oper am Rhein and elsewhere, and is becoming particularly known as a recitalist - among her accompanists have been Moritz Eggert, Michael Gees, Hartmut Höll, Igor Levit, Nicholas Rimmer and Gerold Huber. At his festival in Vicenza she performs regularly with András Schiff.

Michael Gees has appeared on Challenge Classics both as soloist - including improvised Schumann and Satie - and accompanying the singers Christoph Prégardien, Julian Prégardien and Julia Kleiter."

_"Anna Lucia Richter's beguiling, light soprano floats limpidly through the air, a thing of evanescent beauty. Gees accompanies her with hypersensitivity, rhythms and harmonies blending in an over-pedalled soft focus."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Rallying 'round Ralph .... on vinyl_

*Vaughn Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (Gould/RCA)
Vaughn Williams - Norfolk Rhapsody #1 (Boult/Angel)
Vaughn Williams - The Lark Ascending (Druian/Epic)
Vaughn Williams - Tuba Concerto (Fletcher/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi- Cavallo- Mozart ;Frederica von Stade - Recital

Scottish Camber Orchestra- Raymond Leppard.

1. 'Ohime ch'io cado' - Monteverdi
2. L'Incorronazione di Poppea: Lamento Di Ottavia: 'Disprezzata Regina'
3. Scherzi musicali: 'Et e pur dunque vero' - Monteverdi
4. L'Incorronazione di Poppea: Aria Di Ottavia: 'A Dio Roma...'
5. La Didone: Lamento Di Cassandra: 'L'alma fiacca svani'
6. Xerse: 'La bellezza e un Don Fugace'
7. L'Egisto: Lamento Di Clori: 'Amor, che ti die l'ali'
8. L'Orimonte: 'Numi ciechi piudi me'
9. Scipione africano: 'Non e, non e crudel'
10. La Calisto: 'Ardo, sospiro e piango'
11. Così fan tutte: 'Smanie implacabili' (Dorabella)
12. Così fan tutte: 'E' amore un ladroncello' (Dorabella)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124669


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Complete Orchestral Suites

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

2012


----------



## sonance

Carl Nielsen: String Quartets vol. 1 (string quartets in G minor and F major; string quintet in G major)
The Young Danish String Quartet; Tim Frederiksin, viola (dacapo)


----------



## Bourdon

*The Castle of Fair Welcome*

The Gothic Voices,never disappointing


----------



## robin4

*Malcolm Arnold: Brass Quintet No. 1 Opus 73 (1961)*

I. Allegro vivace
II. Chaconne (Andante con moto)
III. Con brio

The Center Brass Quintet

Andreas Stoltzfus, trumpet • Chieko Matsuyama, trumpet 
Mathew Croft, horn
Christopher Reaves, trombone • Adam Koble, tuba

Voertman Hall, College of Music
University of North Texas






*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 6 d Moll op 104 *

Esa Pekka Salonen

Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen









_Stravinsky referred to Tchaikovsky in this way in an interview he gave:

"he is the most Russian composer of all the musicians of my country." _



Hamburg Symphony Orchestra

Copenhagen String Quartet

Eastman Trio

Works

Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat minor, Op. 30


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I'm listening to this Nielsen collection by LSO/Colin Davis. It's great! Terrific sound quality, exciting recordings.

But the thing that really sticks out to me is how easy it was to buy directly from LSO. I just went to their site, clicked the "Buy Music" link on top and was purchasing a 96k/24b hi-res collection within a minute of searching, and all for £14.99 (about 18 dollars US). Cheaper than any other option, no login or account creation, and a download ticket good for 5 downloads.

I will definitely be looking at the LSO store for future purchases.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)



> Presto Classical August 2019
> 
> Clarity and transparency are the orders of the day here, with vibrato, portamenti and rubato kept to a minimum, but nothing feels undernourished or underseasoned in these illuminating, immensely invigorating performances.


----------



## Orfeo

*In Loving Memory of Jessye Norman
*









*And then,*


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD 1


----------



## robin4




----------



## Flavius

Martin: Der Sturm. Herschenfeld...Netherlands Radio Phil. Orch./ Fischer (hyperion)


----------



## D Smith

Schumann this morning.

Symphony No. 2. Bernstein/Vienna. Bernstein nails this performance in my opinion.










Piano Concerto. Argerich/Harnoncort/Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Argerich is ravishing on the keys, the orchestra less so; it fades into the background. Recommended for her performance only.










Arabesque, Kinderszenzen, Fantasie in C, others. Horowitz and Schumann, a perfect combination.










Violin Sonata No. 1. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster. These two have terrific syngery between them. Recommended (the whole disc, Brahms is even better).


----------



## Faramundo

Maybe the talent of Lyapunov has been vastly under-rated; these concerti are indeed very nice to listento !


----------



## Merl

I've always found Haitink's Live LSO Brahms cycle infuriating. There are things I love about it (his Brahms Symphony 2 is gripping, Serenade 2 is lovely and the Double Concerto is very impressive) but, listening to it all again over the past few days, there are things that infuriate. The sound lacks any depth, his account of the 3rd is dull and its all too restrained (apart from that 2nd}. So I still can't endorse this cycle, especially when you have artists like Levine and Alsop who are 100x better here. Haitink, himself, did it all better, previously, with the Concertgebouw and the BSO.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been going through this Celibidache box recently. I've had it for years and must have heard most of the performances a good few times but boxes can be difficult. I can find that the really stand out performances can get lost in my memory. So from a few days ago I was listening to the Beethoven symphonies. I knew the 7th was an excellent and powerful account (as I had listened to it only a few months ago) but was surprised by how truly great the Eroica in this set is. Most of the others are very good but those two stand out. Today was a Brahms day for me (and many others judging by the foregoing posts). I listened to 3, first, as it is the most difficult to pull off. It was good but not exceptional. I liked 4 a lot more and 1 is pretty excellent. 2 is wonderful!









I've never understood why so many are put off by the slow speeds he often adopted in Munich. There is hardly ever anything sluggish or indulgent about his music making. It is full of life and I have heard many reputed faster or normal speed performances that are genuinely dull by comparison. The internal logic of the performances works well and, unless you have just listened to another faster performance, you quickly forget that he is taking longer. His most unusually slow speeds tend to open up new and very powerful possibilities for him and can often result in some really exceptional performances. So far in my current traversal of this box I have heard a good few truly great (as great as anyone has managed) performances and many more that were very enjoyable.


----------



## Itullian

The idiots at RCA split the 2nd symphony on 2 discs on this very good set, sooooo..........
I bought this other disc to put in the set of an uninterrupted symphony number 2.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I have been going through this Celibidache box recently. I've had it for years and must have heard most of the performances a good few times but boxes can be difficult. I can find that the really stand out performances can get lost in my memory. So from a few days ago I was listening to the Beethoven symphonies. I knew the 7th was an excellent and powerful account (as I had listened to it only a few months ago) but was surprised by how truly great the Eroica in this set is. Most of the others are very good but those two stand out. Today was a Brahms day for me (and many others judging by the foregoing posts). I listened to 3, first, as it is the most difficult to pull off. It was good but not exceptional. I liked 4 a lot more and 1 is pretty excellent. 2 is wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 124678
> 
> 
> I've never understood why so many are put off by the slow speeds he often adopted in Munich. There is hardly ever anything sluggish or indulgent about his music making. It is full of life and I have heard many reputed faster or normal speed performances that are genuinely dull by comparison. The internal logic of the performances works well and, unless you have just listened to another faster performance, you quickly forget that he is taking longer. His most unusually slow speeds tend to open up new and very powerful possibilities for him and can often result in some really exceptional performances. So far in my current traversal of this box I have heard a good few truly great (as great as anyone has managed) performances and many more that were very enjoyable.


If you ask the flowers in your garden, or the rocks in one beach, they tell you that Celie is for the orchestra what Horowitz or Michelangeli were for the piano. Everything the Romanian made touched the sky of our art. I have stopped to make comments for such artists. To repeat words like "perfection, unique, biggest ever, etc" should be an exaggeration.

This means that I agree 1000% with your post. If someone has doubts about the quality of such artists, must think twice before to write them publicly.

Thanks for this great post about the God of the directors.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various vocal/choral works. Sixth and final part for tonight.

A bitterweet session with which to end. _The Music Makers_ is one of Elgar's more introspective vocal creations and quoting snatches of music from some of his other works lends it something of an autobiographical aspect.

Two years or so later the shadow of war hovered over much of Europe and so Elgar composed the _The Spirit of England_, a sombre work which was dedicated to the memory of the fallen, in particular those from the Worcestershire Regiment. It was to be Elgar's final choral work of real substance as his composing career started to wind down after his wife's death in 1920.

_The Music Makers_ - ode for contralto or mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.69 [Text: Arthur O'Shaughnessy] (1912):










_Great is the Lord_ - anthem for baritone, mixed choir and organ op.67: version for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra (1912):










_O Hearken Thou_ - coronation offertorium for mixed choir and orchestra op.64 (1911):
_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir and orchestra op.74 (1914):
_The Spirit of England_ - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.80 [Text: Lawrence Binyan] (1915-17):


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> Carl Nielsen: String Quartets vol. 1 (string quartets in G minor and F major; string quintet in G major)
> The Young Danish String Quartet; Tim Frederiksin, viola (dacapo)


Some of the quirkiest string quartets from the first half of 20th century. There are no dull moments on them.

EDIT: I was partly wrong. Only the 4th SQ was written in the 20th century. The others in the late 19th century.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Faramundo said:


> Maybe the talent of Lyapunov has been vastly under-rated; these concerti are indeed very nice to listento !
> 
> View attachment 124675


The symphonies don't disappoint either at all.


----------



## pmsummer

Happy 75th Birthday, Maestro Koopman!










CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - keyboards, director
_
Erato_


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

The beautiful Quintet in E flat is one of his finest gentle,colourfull and entertaining with grace without beiing superficial,life can be good,it is like he was saying, just surrender to my music".

Quintet in E flat KV 452 Brendel,Holliger,Brunner,Baumann & Thunemann

Trio in E flat,KV 498 "Kegelstadtt" for piano clarinet and viola,Kovacevich,Brymer & Ireland

Adagio in C minor KV617,Hoffmann,Nicolet,Holliger,Schouten & Decroos
Adagio in C KV 356/617 for glasharmonika,Hoffmann


----------



## canouro

*Tomas Luis de Victoria - Sacred Works*

Missa Gaudeamus
Magnificat Octavi Toni
Vidi Aquam
Missa Ave Maris Stella

_Ensemble Plus Ultra, Michael Noone_


----------



## pmsummer

MONK AND THE ABBESS
_Music of..._
*Meredith Monk
Hildegard von Bingen*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director
_
Catalyst_


----------



## jim prideaux

Wallfisch, Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing the two Martinu Cello Concertos.....

wonderful stuff!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
*The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480*
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute
Ensemble Dulce Melos

_Naxos_


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124683


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture
Marche Slave
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien
Hamlet Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1957, 1960, 1962, 1963, 1970; digitally remastered compilation 2004


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Baptist Cramer (1771-1858): Piano Concertos Nos.2, 7 & 8 - H. Shelley

For you if you dig early Romantics...

Listening to PC 8 on this release ...









Johann Baptist Cramer (1771-1858):
Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.16
Piano Concerto No.7 in E major, op.56
Piano Concerto No.8 in D minor, op.70

Howard Shelley - piano & direction
London Mozart Players


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Les Preludes 
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker*

I haven't heard Furtwängler's interpretation of this work before surprisingly but I have thoroughly enjoyed it. It flows organically - as though it were the most natural progression.

Usually in this work I default to Ferenc Fricsay's excellent performance/recording. This performance will be joining it going forward.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124685


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Don Giovanni

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2012


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutosławski*: Concerto for Orchestra. Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra. A really solid work. It's my second favorite concerto for orchestra after Elliott Carter's, I think. For some reason, I'm not big on the Bartók, but then again I've just not been very receptive to his music lately.


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Franz Liszt: Les Preludes
> Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> I haven't heard Furtwängler's interpretation of this work before surprisingly but I have thoroughly enjoyed it. It flows organically - as though it were the most natural progression.
> 
> Usually in this work I default to Ferenc Fricsay's excellent performance/recording. This performance will be joining it going forward.


Thanks for this great post for the Master. I'm extremely happy and excited every time a work of my Master is mentioned positively by this great community. Liszt is The Revolution in the European music. I could say no Liszt- no Wagner - no many great modern composers, Busoni included...


----------



## flamencosketches

Luto's Concerto ended. Now:










*Franz Schubert*: Quartettsatz in C minor, D703. Elias String Quartet. Great performance of a great (but too short!) work.


----------



## Joe B

Good haul at the mailbox after school today. First up, Stephen Layton leading his professional choir Polyphony along with The Polyphony Orchestra in choral works by Percy Grainger:


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail, John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers, Cantate Youth Choir, Joanne Lunn (soprano), Roderick Williams (baritone) and City of London Sinfonia in his "Mass of the Children":


----------



## Colin M

Copland Grohg (1925) & Billy the Kid (1938). Slatkin, Detroit

Quite the pairing. Grohg hails from his Paris Conservatory days under the tutelage of Madame Professor Boulanger and sees him trying to out Stravinsky Stravinsky in scare factor. Billy the Kid sees him realizing Stravinsky's genius was incorporating Russian idioms into music to give it a national identity. 

In the end they both settled on a more worldly view. Reference Dumbarton Oaks and El Salon Mexico. But a delight in ballet unites them forever as two of the great composers of the past century.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Captainnumber36

The Magic Flute - Failoni Chamber Orchestra, Georg Tichy, Hellen Kwon, Herbert Lippert, Hungarian Festival Chorus, Kurt Rydl, Micharl Halasz & Wilfried Gahmlich


----------



## 13hm13

I think producers of this album confused the covert art for another composer. Maybe, a 20th century avant-garde or atonal composer. 
In any case, a good collection with excellent sound quality ...









Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847):
Piano Concerto in C major, op.12 *
Symphony in E flat major, op.14
Flute Concerto in D major, op.24

Paolo Giacometti - pianoforte
Martin Sandhof - flute
Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Strauss: Metamorphosen. Esa Pekka Salonen. Sinfonia Grange Au Lac. This is apparently a new orchestra formed last year and I must say, the musicians are all top notch. The orchestra in this live recording sounded a trifle under powered on the Beethoven but not drastically so and the clarity of the lines and excellent playing by the winds and horns made up for it. The Strauss is excellent, the Beethoven very good though I though the Funeral March dragged. Worth listening to for excellent musicianship.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart -Serenade in G Major, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"/Symphony No.36 in C, K.425 -

Wiener Philharmoniker- István Kertész


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra/ Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas "Schweigt stille,plaudert nicht" such a good cantata to start the day with.
Tönet,ihr PauKen! Erschallet,Trompeten
The lovely "Non sa che sia dolore"


----------



## elgar's ghost

An earlier than usual start music-wise. Continuing with British vocal/choral works, this time turning my attention to those by Ralph Vaughan Williams. Part one for this morning.

_The House of Life_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1903):
_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone and piano [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04):










_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):










_A Sea Symphony_ [Symphony no.1] for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1903-09):










_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: anon. English folk carols] (1912):


----------



## Rogerx

Bischoff: Symphony No. 1 Op. 16 in E major

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

Fine playing of the Parley of Instruments

CD 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The performance of the Walton, recorded at a Prom in 1993, is a bit rough round the edges, but very exciting and the audience erupt in a spontaneous round of applause at the end of the first movement.

The Takemitsu, recorded at a different Prom in the same season, here gets its first recording. It is a sort of concerto for percussion and rather beautiful.


----------



## jim prideaux

Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. performing Sibelius' 3rd and 5th Symphonies.

have read certain reservations regarding this Ondine recording but I for one have none!

two of my favourite pieces of music performed and recorded so well that it almost strikes me as a little churlish to go looking for fault...……..


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*


----------



## Marinera

From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box, disk 15 - *Monteverdi & Marco Marazzoli - Combattimenti! *


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Carl Nielsen: String Quartets vol. 2 (F minor from 1890; E Flat major, from 1897/98)
The Young Danish String Quartet (dacapo)










now:
Carl Nielsen: Orchestral Music
Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard (dacapo)


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 3, 2019 - Special Historic Reissue Edition - *









*Artur Schnabel: Scholar of the Piano
*
*Artur Schnabel (piano), with Karl Ulrich Schnabel (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra, with Claude Hobday & members of the Pro Arte Quartet, with Members of the Pro Arte Quartet, Adrian Boult, Malcolm Sargent*

*Link to complete album (8 CDs - 90 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n_cO6MfKIUZHaemdpvOr9ZwNs9mEEuTjc

*Works*

Bach, J S: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 5 in D major, BWV850
Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911
Bach, J S: Toccata in D major, BWV912
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 'Pathetique'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28 'Pastorale'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 'Waldstein'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 'Appassionata'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 in E flat major, Op. 81a 'Les Adieux'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111
Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 12 in F major, K332
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 17 in B flat major, K570
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K511
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D935
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D935 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in B flat major, D935 No. 3
Schubert: Impromptu in F Minor, D935 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in F minor, D935, No. 4
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: March in E major, D606
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D780, Op. 94
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

"Artur Schnabel (17 April 1882 - 15 August 1951) was an Austrian-American classical pianist, composer and pedagogue. Schnabel was known for his intellectual seriousness as a musician, avoiding pure technical bravura.

Among the 20th century's most respected and important pianists, his playing displayed marked vitality, profundity and spirituality in the Austro-German classics, particularly the works of Beethoven and Schubert.

His performances of these compositions have often been hailed as models of interpretative penetration.

His best-known recording is of the complete Beethoven piano sonatas; recorded between 1932 and 1935, it is the first recording ever made of the complete cycle of 32 sonatas.

Music critic Harold C. Schonberg described Schnabel as "the man who invented Beethoven".

In 2018 the Library of Congress selected this recording to be placed in the National Recording Registry for its historical significance.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff -Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1 Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193/ Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major Op. post./ Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59
Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair.


----------



## Duncan

*Albums of the Day for October 3, 2019 -

Special "Triple Play" Early Music Edition - *









*Messes de Barcelone et d'Apt*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lJqEA8aLdt9TkLBAEBF7TlgKlfCRnTUCM

_"The voices and players of Ensemble Gilles Binchois take us back to the fourteenth century with performances of engaging character, charm and conviction...Characterised by gentle, reedy countertenors and bright, light tenors, this ensemble have lots of vocal personality; they keep phrases buoyant while generally avoiding an acceleration towards those delightfully angular Ars Nova cadences."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Editor's Choice*









*Fons luminis: Codex Las Huelgas (Sacred Vocal Music from the 13th Century)*

*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*

*Link to complete album (21 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mM5cF7TBh7WGc-iTpkx52v4GWfN65QWlk









*Isaac: Missa 'Virgo prudentissima'
*
*Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard*

*Link to complete album (14 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ksuafK_VmZBD80EVmbhFuUy20yi2bu78Q

_"Rarely has this ensemble sounded so full and blooming in sacred polyphony, helped by the presence of two sopranos for the top line … Isaac is at or very near the top of his game in this imposing programme, so aficionados of this period needn't hesitate."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 3, 2019 -

Special "Historic Opera Singers" Edition - *









*Florence Foster Jenkins - Murder on the High Cs (1937-1951)*

*Link to complete album (17 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n7huTQmmz_wPlxlo7JID_LnMTI-vfnIPU

*Composers*

Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
David, Félicien (1810-76)
Delibes, Clémont Philibert Léo (1836-91)
Fain, Sammy (1902-89)
Geehl, Henry (1881-1965)
Liadov, Anatol (1855-1914)
Malotte, Albert Hay (1895-1964)
McMoon, Cosme (1901-80)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Romberg, Sigmund (1887-1951)
Strauss, Johann (1825-99)
Styne, Jule (1905-94)

*Works*

Delibes: Lakmé
Fain: Please Don't Say No
Liadov: A Musical Snuffbox, Op. 32
McMoon: Valse Caressante
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus






""Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" ("Hell's vengeance boils in my heart"), commonly abbreviated "Der Hölle Rache", is an aria sung by the Queen of the Night, a coloratura soprano part, in the second act of Mozart's opera The Magic Flute (Die Zauberflöte). It depicts a fit of vengeful rage in which the Queen of the Night places a knife into the hand of her daughter Pamina and exhorts her to assassinate Sarastro, the Queen's rival, else she will disown and curse Pamina.

"Der Hölle Rache" is one of the most famous of all opera arias, memorable, fast paced and menacingly grandiose. This rage aria is often referred to as the Queen of the Night Aria, although the Queen sings another distinguished aria earlier in the opera, "O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn"."

This is the version against which all others are measured...


----------



## Bourdon

*Steve Reich*

Music for 18 musicians

I saw this recording come by, became curious about it, so I throw myself in this musical perpetuum mobile


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Olli Mustonen (piano and conductor)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## Vasks

_The turntable spun these..._

*Hanson - Overture to "Merry Mount" (composer/Mercury)
Persichetti - String Quartet #4 (New Arts Qrt/ASU)
Adler - Canto II (Knaub/Golden Crest)
Piston - Symphony #2 (Thomas/DG)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Lynne Dawson (soprano), Susanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Ladies of The Philharmonisch Koor Toonskunt, Rotterdam, Robert Tear (tenor)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124736


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Mass in B minor

The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Layton, conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine February 2014
> 
> There's no doubting the rewarding partnership of Christian Tetzlaff and Lars Vogt in this admirable account. Their partnership is equal throughout...There is exemplary tenderness, tempered at all times by good sense, even if sometimes head seems to dominate heart.


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 6


----------



## sbmonty

Autumn always makes me want to listen to Brahms and Sibelius. Today it is Sibelius. Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52.


----------



## Enthusiast

Styx was the Kancheli work that was written in memoriam for departed colleagues. I played it in memoriam for him.


----------



## robin4

*Ouverture of Richard Wagner's opera "Rienzi" *

The Orchestra of the University of Music FRANZ LISZT Weimar

Conductor: Professor Nicolás Pasquet.

My high school band played this work.* I played trombone*.






*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Vorspiel und Liebestod *

translation: Prelude and "love death"

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

director: Andrés Orozco-Estrada



The *Tristan chord *is a chord made up of the notes F, B, D♯, and G♯:

More generally, it can be any chord that consists of these same intervals: augmented fourth, augmented sixth, and augmented ninth above a bass note. It is so named as it is heard in the opening phrase of Richard Wagner's opera Tristan und Isolde as part of the leitmotif relating to Tristan.

The notes of the Tristan chord are not unusual; they could be respelled enharmonically to form a common *half-diminished seventh chord. *

What distinguishes the chord is its unusual relationship to the implied key of its surroundings.

The Tristan chord's *significance is in its move *away from traditional tonal harmony, and even *toward atonality*.

The chord is found in several works by *Chopin*, from as early as 1828, in the Sonata in C minor, Op. 4.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das wohltemperierte Klavier Book 1

Glen Wilson Cembalo


----------



## starthrower

Gurre-Lieder


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon, A flock descends, Archipelago. Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


----------



## Dimace

My opinion for *Bruckner's 9th Symphony* is well know to you all: Das Meisterstück der Meisterstücken! Die Sinfonie der Sinfonien! I can't stop collecting it. I can't stop listen to it. It has so many elements, so many secrets, so many hidden treasures, that only after the 1.000 time in my HIFI I could say that I have gain a certain level of understanding for it. Today I will come with *Karajan and the 1966 recording* of this Symphony. It is a GREAT performance, my friends! Vivid, powerful, deep, dramatic. The Rhythm is a little bit more straight forward in comparison with Celie and Günter, but this is not bad at all. It is like a statement: You can't hold back the storm! And, after all, is that we have von Herbert: A STORM!

I prefer for this one the TC (3335342) version, as more collectible. As a photo, once again, I have one from the traditional LP issue. (I have listen this one from LP, TC, CD, SACD and Blu ray! I prefer the LP sound. The sweetness of the medium makes easier for my ears the storm (and somehow hard) effect of the recording). This one is a bargain. No big money for the biggest music ever composed!


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Takemitsu: Coral Island, Dorian Horizon, A flock descends, Archipelago. Toyama, Tokyo Met. Sym. Orch./ Hamada (Denon)


I missed your Takemitsu, my dearest! Because of you, I bought some CDs and SACDs of him. Great music. Keep listening! Keep posting! :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Today I've played the first two CDs from this set. They cover *Der fliegende Holländer*, *Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*, *Tannhäuser* and *Lohengrin*. Excerpts from *Der Ring*, *Tristan und Isolde* and *Parsifal* are on the second two. Recordings cover the period from 1927 to 1957, with the maority being from the 1930s. Some truly remarkable singing, the likes of which we don't really hear today. It's good to hear such firm, well-produced voices.


----------



## Flavius

Takemitsu: Riverrun, Water-Ways, Rain Coming, Rain Speak, Tree Line. Crossley, London Sinfonieta/ Knussen (Virgin


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Zadok the Priest

I really like this piece and this recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravenscroft*

One of the very few recordings with part songs of Ravenscroft and this is just a fine one .










From another fine recording.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan William - vocal/choral works part two for tonight.

_Mass_ in G-minor for unaccompanied mixed choir (1922):










_On Wenlock Edge_ - cycle of six songs for tenor, piano and string quartet, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Alfred Edward Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. 1923):










_Sancta Civitas_ [_The Holy City_] - oratorio for soprano, baritone, mixed choir, mixed semi-choir, distant boys' chorus and orchestra [Text: _Book of Revelation_] (1923-25):
_Flos Campi_ [_Flower of the Field_] - suite for solo viola, small wordless mixed choir and small orchestra (1925):
_Whitsunday Hymn_ for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir, from _Three Choral Hymns_ [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929):










_Benedicite_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Anglican canticle/John Austin] (1929):
_Five Tudor Portraits_ for contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1935):


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful set!


----------



## flamencosketches

Just listened to two versions of Isoldes Liebestod...:











Devastating piece of music. Furtwängler really pushes it to the edge of sanity. I can picture him having a near meltdown on the podium conducting this. Klemperer is much more restrained, but no less powerful I think. The much better sound also helps. That being said I think I actually preferred the Furtwängler, with the great Kirsten Flagstad. Interestingly both were played with the same orchestra. The recordings couldn't be more different from each other.


----------



## Itullian

^^^Always moves me to tears.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> ^^^Always moves me to tears.


Oh, it was crushing. I'm not very familiar with the opera or much Wagner at all. I guess the intensity caught me off guard a little bit.

Current listening:










*Richard Wagner*: orchestral excerpts from the Ring cycle. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra, from the CD "Wagner Without Words". My uncle gave me this CD when I was much younger. Very very good music making .


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario*

Anders J. Dahlin, Sara Mingardo, Delphine Galou, 
Riccardo Novaro, Roberta Mameli, Lucia Cirillo, Sofia Soloviy
Ottavio Dantone, Accademia Bizantina


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Just listened to two versions of Isoldes Liebestod...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devastating piece of music. Furtwängler really pushes it to the edge of sanity. I can picture him having a near meltdown on the podium conducting this. Klemperer is much more restrained, but no less powerful I think. The much better sound also helps. That being said I think* I actually preferred the Furtwängler, with the great Kirsten Flagstad.* Interestingly both were played with the same orchestra. The recordings couldn't be more different from each other.


What! You prefer Kirstin and not Berlin's most famous daughter? Set the fire for the Flamen Boy and burn him immediately! :lol:

Mythical performances both of them! Kirstin's more ''in the love'' indeed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> What! You prefer Kirstin and not Berlin's most famous daughter? Set the fire for the Flamen Boy and burn him immediately! :lol:
> 
> Mythical performances both of them! Kirstin's more ''in the love'' indeed.


Actually, now that you say that, I think I did prefer your neighbor, as far as the actual vocal performance. Ms. Ludwig is indeed one of my favorite singers in all classical music - I also listened to her amazing "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" by Mahler, on the same disc, and she is definitive in that performance. I just think I preferred Furtwängler's direction and the playing of the Philharmonia on his version over the Klemperer (another conductor I revere, and generally prefer to Furtwängler). Like I said, I'm new to Wagner; don't burn me alive before I get a chance to make up my mind! :lol:


----------



## Curmudgeon

Just delivered, and cued up to play even as we speak.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came...

first listen...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.31 in A-flat major, op.110. Maurizio Pollini. Holy [email protected]%k, what a performance. Pollini was in rare for these sessions. This is probably the best performance I've heard of this sonata (which I don't (yet) count as a favorite) - incisive, direct, crystal clear, no-nonsense, but not unexpressive. As I write this the fugato of the final movement has begun and in Pollini's hands it's as powerful a fugue as any of Bach's. I bought this 2CD set months ago but am just getting around to hearing most of it. Call me a convert; I've liked Pollini before but have never been this impressed with any other recording of his.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Actually, now that you say that, I think I did prefer your neighbor, as far as the actual vocal performance. Ms. Ludwig is indeed one of my favorite singers in all classical music - I also listened to her amazing "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" by Mahler, on the same disc, and she is definitive in that performance. I just think I preferred Furtwängler's direction and the playing of the Philharmonia on his version over the Klemperer (another conductor I revere, and generally prefer to Furtwängler). Like I said, I'm new to Wagner; don't burn me alive before I get a chance to make up my mind! :lol:


Let's not forget that Isolde was one of Flagstad's greatest roles. Ludwig's stage role was Brangäne, so this recording of the Liebstod was more an experiment than anything else.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Actually, now that you say that, I think I did prefer your neighbor, as far as the actual vocal performance. Ms. Ludwig is indeed one of my favorite singers in all classical music - I also listened to her amazing "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" by Mahler, on the same disc, and she is definitive in that performance. I just think I preferred Furtwängler's direction and the playing of the Philharmonia on his version over the Klemperer (another conductor I revere, and generally prefer to Furtwängler). Like I said, I'm new to Wagner;* don't burn me alive before I get a chance to make up my mind!* :lol:


OK! You just earned some time! I will burn you tomorrow! :lol::lol:

The direction is not so important. As I have said, we are speaking for differences of 0,1% in most of the cases in this interstellar artistic level. Most of the times, believe me, the quality of the recording is the whole difference. Can you imagine Furtie with todays recording tech?

Wagner demands time. I'm still not familiar with his MS... And the Ring is FFFn difficult. Take your time. Every opera you can tame is a treasure. After 40 years with him I have managed to tame the Tannhäuser. It isn't a lot, I know, but better than nothing. Now I'm trying the Rienzi. (tame = I know FFFFn everything about the opera). Keep going! :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Kifu Mitsuhachi vol. 1. Art of the Shakuhachi (Celestial Harmonies)


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies No. 31 & No. 45

Charles Mackerras and the Orchestra of St. Luke's (Telarc: 1989).


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> OK! You just earned some time! I will burn you tomorrow! :lol::lol:
> 
> The direction is not so important. As I have said, we are speaking for differences of 0,1% in most of the cases in this interstellar artistic level. Most of the times, believe me, the quality of the recording is the whole difference. Can you imagine Furtie with todays recording tech?
> 
> *Wagner demands time. *I'm still not familiar with his MS... And the Ring is FFFn difficult. Take your time. Every opera you can tame is a treasure. After 40 years with him I have managed to tame the Tannhäuser. It isn't a lot, I know, but better than nothing. Now I'm trying the Rienzi. (tame = I know FFFFn everything about the opera). Keep going!


Oh, I'm sure he does. I have not heard a Wagner opera in full, in my life, because of the commitment of time required to do so. :lol: I'm still young, very newly interested in classical music. I will save my big excursion into Wagner for middle age. I have enough on my hands now with Mahler, Haydn, Schumann, Beethoven, Brahms, Schoenberg, Lutoslawski, etc etc.... 

I've never been much of an opera guy, but I have appreciated the power of the human voice - the operatic/Lieder style of singing - more and ever more lately.

Case in point... current listening:










*Arnold Schoenberg*: Pierrot Lunaire, op.21. Yvonne Minton, Daniel Barenboim, too many other soloists to name... and Pierre Boulez somewhere in the background.... (how much credit are we to give a "conductor" of a chamber ensemble...?).... I like this version the most of the Pierrots I've heard because Ms. Minton's voice is the least "Sprechstimme", which, yes, I know, may go against the intention of the composer. But the result is really beautiful, really musical.


----------



## D Smith

Some Rachmaninov(ff) today.

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 2 & 3. Khatia Buniatishvili. Paavo Jarvi/Czech. A breathless, virtuoso performance as expected from her.










Piano Concerto No. 1. Byron Janis/Reiner/Chicago. just right. He makes an excellent argument for this work.










Piano Concerto No. 4. Valentina Lisitsa. Michael Francis/ LSO. Brilliant playing from a favourite artist.


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - Sir Charles Mackerras, Orchestra Of St. Luke's ‎- Symphony No. 101 «The Clock» / Symphony No. 104 «London»
Label: Telarc ‎- CD-80311
Released: 1992


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:










*Dum medium silentium
O sacrum convivium
Pater noster
Tenebrae factae sunt
Neišeik, saulala 'Don't leave me, sun'
Seven O Antiphons
Oi šala, šala 'Oh, it's getting cold'
O magnum mysterium
Ave Maria II
Salve regina
Ave Maria III
Time is endless*

edit: An excellent disc. Gorgeous music, performed lovingly by the choir, and recorded with Hyperion's incredible expertise. A great find.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach/Gould/Well Tempered Clavier


----------



## Dimace

*Schnittke is not only a giant modern-classic composer but also a huge film music composer.* I adore his film music and as good night I would like to bring you an excellent recording with his magical film music and one short video, which certainly will convince you about his quality more than my words. Enjoy!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124746


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. I
Nos. 23, 24, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 46, 50, 52

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2005


----------



## Colin M

That is quite an undertaking my friend. Just like Bruch and his violin concertos or Schumann and his symphonies.. I can only handle these masterpieces one in a 24 hour period I admire your fortitude and commend your taste



D Smith said:


> Some Rachmaninov(ff) today.
> 
> Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 2 & 3. Khatia Buniatishvili. Paavo Jarvi/Czech. A breathless, virtuoso performance as expected from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 1. Byron Janis/Reiner/Chicago. just right. He makes an excellent argument for this work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 4. Valentina Lisitsa. Michael Francis/ LSO. Brilliant playing from a favourite artist.


----------



## Dimace

I didn't forget it, but I wasn't in the mood to write it down. His loss provoked big pain to me. He wasn't young, It wasn't a sudden death (he was ill) but still for me and for my world a big loss.* Paul Badura-Skoda he passed away on September 25 2019* As a tribute to his memory I upload his last recital from May 2019. (Vienna Musikverein) He is 91, very ill, with arthritis in both his hands and actually he is performing with 9 fingers… This is NOT another FFFFn music video. This is statement of courage. This is proof of soul's immortality. This is THE way someone must die. Not in his FFFn bed but doing his best for himself and the humanity. RIP Paul. For me you have never died. 






(I kindly please you not to make comments for the performance. Thanks a lot).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Gould's SQ - Quatuor Alcan


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Late Works

Maurizio Pollini (piano).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Horowitz - Mozart Sonatas (3, 10 & 13).


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Offenbach & Gulda: Cello Concertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures, Raphaël Merlin


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Eroica, Giulini and the LA Phil, on the radio. Beethoven thought this his best symphony, and he was no fool.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding



> Gramophone Magazine November 2018
> 
> Harding's strategy is not to duck the composer's frequent recourses to extremity but to meet them head-on...In a market where modern rivals sound pedestrian or perfumed with finesse by comparison, this Fifth raises high hopes for what the graphic cover artwork implies may become a complete cycle.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Schumann's 2nd Symphony...…..

Ticciati and the SCO.


----------



## Rogerx

Guastavino & Rachmaninoff

Martin Klett

Guastavino: Bailecito (1940)/Cantos Populares (10)/ Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)/
Sonatina in G minor/ Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - The Piano Quartets

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Leopold String Trio



> International Record Review
> 
> A delight from start to finish: this is such cultivated and characterized playing, which becomes quite exultant in the finale. It's also beautifully recorded by Hyperion. Given that, this new set can take a well-earned place at the top of recommendations of these three works


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 12


----------



## Art Rock

Playing the final CD of this impressive box (Das Lied von der Erde). I would certainly shortlist this 17CD box as one of the best to get Mahler's symphonies and lots of other (vocal) works. The main composition missing is Das Klagende Lied.


----------



## flamencosketches

Art Rock said:


> Playing the final CD of this impressive box (Das Lied von der Erde). I would certainly shortlist this 17CD box as one of the best to get Mahler's symphonies and lots of other (vocal) works. The main composition missing is Das Klagende Lied.


Gielen looks like he was such a chill guy. I wonder if he conducted with that soft-looking shirt on. :lol:

Anyway, that's pretty complete, for a Mahler box. Is the completed 10th on there?


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, in the Cooke version. Got it as an absolute bargain on jpc.de months ago (20 euro for the box), price has gone up now once more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - third and final instalment of his vocal/choral works later this afternoon.

_Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, female choir and orchestra (1932):
_Dona nobis pacem_ [_Give Us Peace_] - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman, John Bright and biblical sources] (1936):










_Serenade to Music_ for four sopranos, four altos, four tenors, four basses and orchestra [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1938):










_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir and small orchestra [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1947-49):










_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and orchestra (1949):










_Hodie_ [_This Day_] - a Christmas cantata for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources/_Book of Common Prayer_/anon. English/John Milton/Martin Luther/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Olivier Latry (organ)

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

I love this set the music and playing are exquisite,I cannot think of a better recording than this fine one with The Parley of Instruments
Their playing and the sound of the recording is a feast for the soul,strongly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Works for Cello and Piano

Johannes Moser (cello), Alasdair Beatson (piano)

Mendelssohn, Fanny: Capriccio in A flat/ Fantasia in G minor
Mendelssohn: Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo/ Albumblatt in E minor, Op. 117/ Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45/Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58/ Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Variations concertantes Op. 17.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Schoenberg: 5 orchestral pieces, Op. 16*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra Op. 6*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 4, 2019 -*









*Mahler: Symphony No. 7*

*Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k62GMuqG0h-CcyrLDVJEhC6p_kiSNP7Nc

"When Iván Fischer founded the Budapest Festival Orchestra more than 30 years ago he made a personal dream become true. Core of the philosophy of the orchestra is the total absence of daily routine. It is about taking the risk, the initiative and freedom to do things differently. Every concert is therefore a joyful discovery of uncharted territory, a journey to new horizons in music. It feels unexpected and surprising as if it was played for the very first time. The Festival Orchestra is driven by an openness towards the new and the unknown, by curiosity and attention to details. It is the innovative approach to music, the musician's dedication and their permanent strive for excellence that made Budapest Festival Orchestra the youngest of the top 10 ranked ensembles in the world."

_"Fischer contrasts gracious, chamber-textured dances with brilliant fanfares and toppling masses to absolute perfection. Throughout there's a transparency to the recorded sound, even in the heftiest passages, which is beautifully underlined by natural, state-of-the-art recording."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"I honestly can't remember hearing a performance of this extraordinary symphony that was so plainly in love with its ethos, its originality, its sonority. Iván Fischer reads the 'small print' of the score with such thoroughness that he makes most other readings feel like generalisations by comparison. It's one of those performances that makes one think of the piece differently, and that in itself is cause for celebration and reassessment."_
- Gramophone

_"In sorrow or joy, everything is richly textured, heralded from the start by a haunting tenor horn, the first of many gorgeously earthy wind colours from an orchestra and conductor who seem constitutionally unable to generate a boring sound. The Channel Classics recording contributes its own warmth and clarity, especially helpful in the Nachtmusik interludes, or the brief visitations by a mandolin, guitar, and gently rattling cowbells. Whatever the music's mood, I found Fischer's reading utterly compelling and a spring tonic."_
- The Times


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Today's listening so far.










A magnificent account of the Emperor from Arrau and Davis.










CDs 3 & 4 - excerpts from *Tristan und Isolde*, *Parsifal* and *Der Ring* featuring legends from the past.










Baltsa doesn't really challenge the likes of Baker and Ludwig in the Wagner, or of Baker, Steber, De Los Angeles and Hunt Lieberson in the Berlioz, but she is never less than interesting and, though her singing can be a bit gritty it is sincerely felt. _Absence_ in particular is touchingly supplicating.


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 4, 2019 -

Special "Original Sound Track" Edition - *









*Florence Foster Jenkins (OST)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL16e6NJingsb2ThTPCfPIdfehQAHtWgBM

"Three-time Academy Award Winner Meryl Streep stars in the touching true story of Florence Foster Jenkins

On Worldwide release from May, the Stephen Frears (Philomena; The Queen; High Fidelity) directed film also stars Hugh Grant as Florence's husband and Simon Helberg (Big Bang Theory) as her long-suffering accompanist Cosme McMoon

Meryl Streep recreates the extraordinary and hilarious singing of Florence Foster Jenkins (1868-1944), the wealthy American heiress whose excruciating sense of pitch and rhythm were immortalised on a set of treasured 78 rpm discs. Streep and Helberg have meticulously studied these original recordings to bring them vividly back to life. Be prepared to laugh and cry!

Original score by Academy Award Winner Alexandre Desplat (The Grand Budapest Hotel)

And introducing Decca Classics star soprano Aida Garifullina in a stunning cameo role as the legendary diva Lily Pons."


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Sinfonie sérieuse, Overtures & Tone Poems

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling.


----------



## Bourdon

*Domenico Belli*

Just arrived


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "I Enter a Monestery" (Westerberg/Sterling)
Mendelssohn - String Quintet #1 (Raphael Ensemble/Hyperion)
Bohner - Fantasy & Variations on an Original Theme (Breuer/ES-DUR)*


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 4, 2019 -

Special Opera Edition - *









*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

*Lily Pons (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Edgardo), Frank Guarrera (Enrico), Norman Scott (Raimondo), Thomas Hayward (Arturo), Thelma Votipka (Alisa), James McCracken (Normanno)
Metropolitan Opera Association, Fausto Cleva*

"'Neglected' doesn't apply to the oldest recording here, presenting a repertoire cornerstone of the Italian repertoire - Donizetti's coloratura showcase Lucia di Lammermoor. At the Met, the title role was long associated with the delightful French soprano Lily Pons, who made her house debut as Lucia in 1931 and reigned over New York until her farewell stage appearance 28 seasons later, again as Lucia. She only recorded the part once, in 1954, opposite tenor Richard Tucker and with the Metro-politan Opera Orchestra conducted by Fausto Cleva. That famous set, sounding better than ever, is now available on CD for the first time, remastered from the original analogue tapes."

"Alice Joséphine Pons (April 12, 1898 - February 13, 1976), known professionally as Lily Pons, was a French-American operatic soprano and actress who had an active career from the late 1920s through the early 1970s.

As an opera singer she specialized in the coloratura soprano repertoire and was particularly associated with the title roles in Lakmé and Lucia di Lammermoor. In addition to appearing as a guest artist with many opera houses internationally, Pons enjoyed a long association with the Metropolitan Opera in New York City, where she performed nearly 300 times between 1931 and 1960.

Pons was a principal soprano at the Met for thirty years, appearing 300 times in ten roles from 1931 until 1960. Her most frequent performances were as Lucia (93 performances), Lakmé (50 performances), Gilda in Verdi's Rigoletto (49 performances), and Rosina in Rossini's The Barber of Seville (33 performances). She drew a record crowd of over 300,000 to Chicago's Grant Park Music Festival in 1939 for a free concert.

Her opinions on fashion and home decorating were frequently reported in women's magazines, and she appeared as the face for Lockheed airplanes, Knox gelatin and Libby's tomato juice advertisements.

A town in Maryland named itself after her, and thereafter the singer contrived to have all her Christmas cards posted from Lilypons, Maryland.

Opera News wrote in 2011, "Pons promoted herself with a kind of marketing savvy that no singer ever had shown before, and very few have since; only Luciano Pavarotti was quite so successful at exploiting the mass media."


----------



## sbmonty

Maazel and the Vienna Philharmonic. Sibelius Symphony No. 4. 
I was looking for a performance with a quicker tempo. Such an unusual work.


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Oboe Concertos & Symphonies

Kurt W. Meier (oboe)

Zuercher Kammerorchester, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## robin4

*Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps / The Rite of Spring*

Ballets Russes

conductor: Valery Gergiev

coreografia di Vaslav Nijinsky






*Igor Stravinsky's arrangement of the Star-Spangled Banner *

National Symphony Orchestra

conductor: Gianandrea Noseda

Stravinsky heard a number of re-harmonizations of the tune in his time and decided to arrange his own. *He even wrote to* *President Roosevelt* about his intentions in editing the music.

Mr. President:

Searching about for a vehicle through which I might best express my gratitude at the prospect of becoming an American Citizen, I chose to harmonize and orchestrate as a national chorale *your beautiful sacred anthem the Star-Spangled Banner.*

It is a desire to do my bit in these grievous times toward fostering and preserving the spirit of patriotism in this country that inspires me to tender this my humble work to you as President of this Great Republic and to the American People. Believe me.

Faithfully yours,

Igor Strawinsky


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mutter's second recording of the Beethoven seems to illicit very definite reactions and people either love it or loathe it. Well I wouldn't say I love it, but I do like it quite a lot.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 1-5


----------



## Enthusiast

I suspect there are a good few members who don't greatly like Vanska's Beethoven but I have always found it excellent. I liked them enough that, despite having many other recordings, I bought them one by one as they came out. As you probably know he is a careful - some say clinical - interpreter but his conducting doesn't lack life or heft or a real feel for the music. His 9th is one of the (many) best to me. The critics in the Gramophone Guide thought it a radical reinvention but I've perhaps listened to it too much to really hear that.


----------



## Merl

Not played many Beethoven symphonies recently so I revisited Bruggen's 2nd cycle (which has always massively underwhelmed me) and got thru the 9th (just). What a dull, middle of the road, lifeless account. Le yawn


----------



## millionrainbows

Opera, as it should be.


----------



## D Smith

Ravel this morning.

Gaspard, Valses, Miroirs, others. Pascal Roge. Beautifully performed. My only caveat is the piano is recorded a bit distantly.










Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, Tzigane, Berceuse. Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien. They are a great duo. I love the 2nd Sonata. Jazzy and reminiscent of the Piano Concerto in G.










Piano Concertos. Monique Haas, Paul Paray. This was my first Ravel LP. I still have it. Still love it too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 7


----------



## canouro

*Kodály: Orchestral Works*

Dances of Galanta
Háry János Suite
Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'
Dances of Marosszék

_Antal Doráti, Philharmonia Hungarica_


----------



## robin4

*Claude Debussy: Golliwogg's Cakewalk from Children's Corner*

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

During the piece, Debussy alludes satirically to *Richard Wagner's opera Tristan und Isolde. *

The opening bars turn the famous half-diminished* Tristan chord*



into a jaunty, syncopated arpeggio,



while the middle 'B' section of this dance is interrupted on several occasions by the love-death leitmotif, marked avec une grande émotion (with great feeling).


----------



## Dimace

It is fact, that a listener like me, who is keen on Bruckner, Liszt, Chopin, Wallace, Vaughan etc. can't be very fanatic with a composer like* Igor.* Despite this, we are speaking for a HUGE composer, with tremendous music production. I have a lot works of him. A lot! But mainly, when I want to listen to him, I prefer ONLY this compilation, which I will present to you today. The reason is simple> I love the conductor. And I loved him not from his Stravinsky (to be honest) but from his marvellous ballet conducting. *Ernest, is truly unique director* and many of his recordings (this one included) are highlights in my collection. This one is the Japan issue of the product and a very good collectible. I suggest it in every case and term to you. (8XCD, Japan, 1.12.1994)


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Schubert in exemplary sound that makes you not want to stop listening.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> It is fact, that a listener like me, who is kenn on Bruckner, Liszt, Chopin, Wallace, Vaughan etc. can't be very fanatic with a composer like* Igor.* Despite this, we are speaking for a HUGE composer, with tremendous music production. I have a lot works of him. A lot! But mainly, when I want to listen to him, I prefer ONLY this compilation, which I will present to you today. The reason is simple> I love the conductor. And I loved him not from his Stravinsky (to be honest) but from his marvellous ballet conducting. *Ernest, is truly unique director* and many of his recordings (this one included) are highlights in my collection. This one is the Japan issue of the product and a very good collectible. I suggest it in every case and term to you. (8XCD, Japan, 1.12.1994)
> 
> View attachment 124768


I have this one


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*





A very fine account, and the audience's enthusiasm is well-earned by the orchestra.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 19, 20, 21, 23*
Igor Levit

I sampled this new set. His playing is adept but not next-level. The parts that rose to the top for me were the 1st movement of the Waldstein (21) and the 3rd movement of the Appassionata (23).


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Symphony No 101 (Clock), Bruggen










I've been listening thorough the Haydn London Symphonies, alternating Bruggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century and Colin Davis/Concertgebouw.

I used to think of the set of London symphonies as being of uniform quality, but lately I have been finding the some are much more interesting than others. The Symphony No 101 is an outstanding one. The slow movement, with its coy "clock" motif that leads to an explosive outburst is brilliant, and the finale has some truly thrilling contrapuntal writing. A great work and a great performance.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> I have this one


Ernest is only that counts for the Russian. All the others are details. I prefer him also more than the composer himself, when the last conducts his own works!


----------



## canouro

*Manuel de Falla: El sombrero de tres picos, El amor brujo*
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This seems to have been a great concert. Recorded around the time Anne Evans was singing Brünnhilde at Bayreuth.


----------



## Malx

I have had little opportunity to listen to anything this week but intend making up for that this evening, so hear I go (bad pun intended):

A fantastic perfromance of Bartok's Violin Concerto No 2 from Christian Tetzlaff with the Finnish RSO conducted by Hannu Lintu - for me one of the discs of last year.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to two of these (2 and 3) a week or two ago and have now heard the remaining two - the 1st and 4th symphonies. What can I say? Amazing. I know fast Brahms symphonies and the symphonies played by chamber orchestras and HIP orchestras. I know the older classic recordings and the slightly more recent ones. But this is not like any of them. Zehetmair is a favourite violinist but what he does here is extraordinary. So beautifully played, so exciting, so imaginatively molded, so musical, so .... . So different but so right. I'll need to listen to them all again. Soon.


----------



## Flavius

Koechlin: Saxophone Lumineux. Mondelci, Stott (Chandos)


----------



## Faramundo

Spirit lifting both.


----------



## Bourdon

The second CD of this box and the beginning is promising


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> I listened to two of these (2 and 3) a week or two ago and have now heard the remaining two - the 1st and 4th symphonies. What can I say? Amazing. I know fast Brahms symphonies and the symphonies played by chamber orchestras and HIP orchestras. I know the older classic recordings and the slightly more recent ones. But this is not like any of them. Zehetmair is a favourite violinist but what he does here is extraordinary. So beautifully played, so exciting, so imaginatively molded, so musical, so .... . So different but so right. I'll need to listen to them all again. Soon.
> 
> View attachment 124771


I keep championing this Zehetmair Brahms set at every opportunity because it is absolutely superb. The 4th is just brilliant. Currently top of my Brahms cycles and it may take some toppling for a bit. Anything that can knock Levine's CSO cycle off the top of my Brahms pile (even if it's temporarily) has to be something very special. As Enthusiast states, this really is unlike any other cycle. Glorious.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Haydn Variations & Nanie - BPO, Abbado.









followed by Brahms in chamber music mode:
Piano Trio No 3 Op 101 - Nicholas Angelich with Renaud & Gautier Capucon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think I'm listening to Buxtehude again...


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 7 - Czech PO, Zdenek Kosler.
This recording made in Prague in 1964 is one of my favourites of this symphony - it has a lovely rustic feel to it yet flows along naturally. Kosler has impressed me in the few recordings I have heard by him.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Harp Concerto. Dulova, Sym. Orch./Lazarev


----------



## WildThing

*Carlo Gesualdo: Sixth Book of Madrigals*

La Compagnia del Madrigale


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Harp Concerto. Dulova, Sym. Orch. of Bolshoi Theatre/Lazarev (EMG)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

A couple more symphonies, this time from the 20th century:
Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 7 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.

Followed by:
John McCabe, Symphony No 4 'Of Time and the River' - BBC SO, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Sym. nr. 10. Santa Barbara Sym. Orch./ Ben-Dor (Koch)


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 5 - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Manacorda.
Bright, fresh chamber scale Schubert.

The sound is slightly distant and benefits from a little lift in volume imo.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Forest of the Amazon. Fleming, Moscow Radio Sym. Orch./ Heller (Delos)


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Gabriel Jackson:


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> A couple more symphonies, this time from the 20th century:
> Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 7 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


Frankel is fantastic!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124788


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Le Nozze di Figaro

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 124788
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Le Nozze di Figaro
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor
> 
> 2016


I like the album artwork for these Yannick Nézet-Séguin Mozart operas. I don't know the conductor at all. Worth checking out? I don't actually have any Figaro in my library, surprisingly!!


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. in G min. on this release:









Antonio Rosetti (c.1750-1792):
Sinfonia in G minor
Sinfonia in D sharp major (E flat major)
Sinfonia in B major
Sinfonia in E flat major

Concerto Köln [on period instruments]


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Webern*: Symphony op.21, 5 Pieces op.10. Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden. This is really an excellent performance from a great orchestra. Sinopoli really had a feeling for this difficult music. I may even like these more than the Boulez/London Symphony recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> I like the album artwork for these Yannick Nézet-Séguin Mozart operas. I don't know the conductor at all. Worth checking out? I don't actually have any Figaro in my library, surprisingly!!


I don't think this one was as highly rated by some reviewers as some of the other Mozart operas in the same series, but I really enjoy it. The music, singing, and recording quality sound excellent to me.

Rocky


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: 3 Concertos

James Galway (flute)

Württemberg Chamber Orchestra Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: 3 Concertos
> 
> James Galway (flute)
> 
> Württemberg Chamber Orchestra Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber.


I love CPE!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Stravinsky's Symphony in C - Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony in A, H.I No.28/27/29

Philharmonia Hungarica - Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Thomas Oliemans, Paolo Giacometti.


----------



## millionrainbows

This just arrived, and I've wanted it for several months now. Rosen, while maybe not one of the "greats," has plenty of facility (he's great on Stravinsky's note-filled motorific piano pieces), and I see him as "the thinking man's pianist." Looking like a dapper Tony Curtis on the cover, this set is good to have, and the mastering is great, even though there are no liner notes. But what do you expect for such a low price? Get yours today!


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson.



> Sunday Times 8th September 2019
> 
> This first album is a promise of great things to come….The symphony emerges as a near-masterpiece in his flexible hands, fabulously played by the musicians...The Johann Strauss pastiche is huge fun, brilliantly orchestrated. More, please.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Sonatas Volume 2

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4
Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Piano Sonata No. 46 in E major, Hob.XVI:31
Piano Sonata No. 48 in C major, Hob.XVI:35
Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34
Piano Sonata No. 56 in D major, Hob.XVI:42
Piano Sonata No. 58 in C major, Hob.XVI:48
Piano Sonata No. 59 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:49


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Zinman's Beethoven cycle was very well received when issued in 1999, with the first two symphonies being singled out for special praise; on modern instruments but with eighteenth century manners.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Decca recordings of classical pops made in the 1960s and 1970s with a variety of different orchestras.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 13


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ralph Vaughan Williams - orchestral works part one this morning/early afternoon.

_In the Fen Country_ - symphonic impression (1904):
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ (1905-06 - rev. 1914):
Suite from the incidental music for the Aristophenes play _The Wasps_ (orig. 1909 - arr. 1912):
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919)
_A London Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] (1911-13 - rev. 1918, 1920 and 1933):
_The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914):
_A Pastoral Symphony_ (Symphony no.3] (1921):
_English Folk Song Suite_ for military band - arr. for orchestra by Gordon Jacob (orig. 1923 - arr. 1924):


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music of Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek



> Sunday Times 14th January 2018
> 
> Má Vlast is music Czechs live and breathe, and this live account has a valedictory quality to match Rafael Kubelik's unforgettable 1990 Prague concert, when he came out of retirement after 41 years in exile. Bělohlávek's final thoughts on music he loved are equally special.


----------



## canouro

*Gaetano Donizetti ‎- L'Elisir D'Amore*

Carteri, Alva, Taddei, Panerai, 
Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Tullio Serafin


----------



## sonance

yesterday:
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Stylus fantasticus & the Art of Variation
Luca Guglielmi, harpsichord and organ (accent)










now: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Tangere (Clavierstücke: Fantasias; Sonatas; Rondos; Solfeggi)
Alexei Lubimov, tangent piano (ecm)


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> This just arrived, and I've wanted it for several months now. Rosen, while maybe not one of the "greats," has plenty of facility (he's great on Stravinsky's note-filled motorific piano pieces), and I see him as "the thinking man's pianist." Looking like a dapper Tony Curtis on the cover, this set is good to have, and the mastering is great, even though there are no liner notes. But what do you expect for such a low price? Get yours today!
> 
> View attachment 124791
> View attachment 124792


This does look excellent. I thought about ordering it before, it is cheap, but I already have all the Webern as part of the Pierre Boulez led complete Webern project (the earlier edition on Sony) and I already have that recording of Carter's double concerto (a great recording of a great piece!) Still, Rosen's recording of the Carter piano concerto and the Schoenberg and Stravinsky pieces may be worth the price alone. I bet the Boulez is not bad too. Those are hard pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1/ Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Uri Segal
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Uri Segal
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 9*2
*London Symphony Orchestra
Uri Segal
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 5, 2019 - Special Oratorio Edition -*









*Handel: Brockes-Passion*

*Robert Murray, Cody Quattlebaum, Elizabeth Watts, Ruby Hughes, Tim Mead, Gwilym Bowen, Nicky Spence
Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr*

*Link to complete album (124 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n7AnWDHFITc-sXPsKE-ugznJ4lCXRjHpE

"This release celebrates the 300th anniversary of Handel's great Brockes-Passion: a long-neglected masterpiece by this most brilliant composer. Richard Egarr and the Academy of Ancient Music are joined by a stellar line-up of soloists in this recording, the culmination of two years of scholarly research.

To create its new edition of the score (Handel's original being long-lost), the Academy of Ancient Music assembled a team of scholars and musicologists from the University of Oxford, University of Cambridge, King's College London and more, to work alongside Music Director Richard Egarr and editor Leo Duarte. Consulting 15 manuscript sources from 11 collections in 5 countries, they have produced the most substantial edition of this work yet, including as appendices extra movements and Charles Jennens' partial English translation in their world premiere recordings.

A deluxe 220-page album booklet accompanies this release, featuring new contemporary artworks inspired by Handel's Brockes-Passion, full notes, the first contemporary publication of the original Kurrentschrift text alongside the modern German libretto and a brand new English translation, several additional articles, details of other composer's take on Brockes' visceral libretto, and much more.

This album is perhaps the most definitive guide to this astonishing work yet published.

Soprano Elizabeth Watts takes the limelight as the Daughter of Zion, with tenor Robert Murray and bass-baritone Cody Quattlebaum as Evangelist and Christ respectively. They are joined by Tim Mead as Judas, Gwilym Bowen as Peter, and Ruby Hughes, Rachael Lloyd, Nicky Spence and Morgan Pearse as Faithful Souls, amongst others.

The Academy of Ancient Music, and the Choir of AAM, recorded this new release around a 300th anniversary performance on Good Friday 2019 at London's Barbican Hall. The Academy of Ancient Music's exploration and re-discovery of Handel's Brockes-Passion has been a fascinating journey of discovery that is only the beginning, in the modern era, for this major work of Handel's.

_"A gruesomely graphic work to break Bach's monopoly" _
- Financial Times

_"Please welcome this exciting Brockes-Passion, in such a vibrant and luxurious recording...Egarr's lively band, eloquent soloists and well-chiselled chorus are almost uniformly thrilling, as is the material…Nearly every personage is intensely human: an ideal match with Handel's genius for presenting character conflicts in music...Peter's agony is particularly well caught by the tenor Gwilym Bowen, while the humanity of Cody Quattlebaum's Jesus is never in doubt."_
- The Times


----------



## sbmonty

Langgaard: Symphony No. 4 "Løvfald" (Leaf-fall) (1916/1920), BVN. 124


----------



## canouro

*Pavaniglia: Dances & Madrigals From 17th-Century*

Andrew Lawrence-King, Paul O'Dette, Ellen Hargis, The King's Noyse, David Douglass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124802


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009


----------



## sonance

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Solo a Viola di gamba col Basso
(included are two short works by Carl Friedrich Abel)
Friederike Heumann, viola da gamba; Gaetano Nasillo, cello; Dirk Börner, fortepiano (alpha)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Musikalisches Opfer


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 5, 2019 - Special "Triple Play Day" Edition -*









*Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos*

*Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k28EpqOSM-CYqkLYgTn5q4BTFAnaZi0nM

_"Lisiecki sparkles and shines…The chamber-like sonorities and intricate interplay - surely the result of this being a conductor-less ensemble - are an endless delight…The small forces also ensure that there's an airborne quality in the fast movements…The solo pieces generally work very well too…the 'Venetian Gondola Song' from the Songs Without Words is beautiful indeed, concluding a delightful disc."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice*









*Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestr*a

*Jan Lisiecki 
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lPxnVB88Ektcfu8fFMzarRGzeiBQ8BcJM

"Jan Lisiecki puts the spotlight on rarely recorded works of the orchestral Chopin, the repertoire that became his calling card and kick-started his international career. Jan's release of both piano concertos (recorded at the age of 13 and 14) with Sinfonia Varsovia and Howard Shelley was praised as one of the most exciting contributions to Chopin's 200th anniversary year in 2010. The two live recordings that have earned Jan the prestigious Diapason Découverte award in May 2010, placed him on the map as a promising newcomer and resulted in his exclusive DG recording deal. Now, Jan has fulfilled his dreams of completing the orchestral Chopin repertoire: To record all remaining works for piano and orchestra recorded in the studio with the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, conducted by the Polish conductor Krzysztof Urbański."

_"Time and time again [Lisiecki's] bouyant rhythms, spontaneity and crisp articulation married to a touching introspection leaves some distinguished competition trailing."_
- Gramophone
_
"The youthful Polish-Canadian pianist dispatches their fiendish demands with easy virtuosity and no little wit, while Urbanski brings an authentic Polish flavour to the Elbphilharmonie's playing."_
- The Sunday Times

*ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner*









*Chopin: Études*

*Jan Lisiecki *

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k9ZEQC9rIdOEtq1576L34Lw8afA9a91rc

"The incredible Jan Lisiecki performs both cycles of Chopin's virtuosic Études. This is the second Deutsche Grammophon release from the young Canadian pianist, and his first-ever studio recital album

Chopin's Études are among the most challenging and evocative pieces of all the works in the piano repertoire. Jan Lisiecki has just finished recording the Études in the famous Koerner Hall of the Music Conservatory in Toronto. The Royal Conservatory has been involved in the training of many notable artists such as the pianists Glenn Gould and Oscar Peterson."

_"When, if ever, have you heard the Chopin Etudes played as pure music, given as naturally as breathing yet recreated from an entirely novel perspective? From Jan Lisiecki, Chopin's poetic essence, hidden beneath every thorny, relentlessly focused problem, emerges with an inimitable subtlety and elegance."_
- Gramophone

*Gramophone Magazine
October 2013
Editor's Choice*


----------



## Vasks

*Dyson - Concert Overture: At the Tabard Inn (Hickox/Chandos)
Berekeley - Viola Sonata (Outram/Naxos)
Delius - Legende for Violin & Orchestra (Holmes/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Foulds - Mirage (Oramo/Warner)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Dvorak, Symphony No 7 - Czech PO, Zdenek Kosler.
> This recording made in Prague in 1964 is one of my favourites of this symphony - it has a lovely rustic feel to it yet flows along naturally. Kosler has impressed me in the few recordings I have heard by him.
> 
> View attachment 124778


I do have a record of his but otherwise don't know his work. I dug out the one I have - it is pretty good.


----------



## robin4

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Wq 164*

_Bach Collegium München

director: Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Disc 1.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

8 suites for the Harpsichord

Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc - Sibelius from Sakari Oramo.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich: String Quartets 10-12-14. I'm completing my set of the St. Petersburg Quartet's versions of these quartets. The sound is fantastic, the playing is superb.


----------



## D Smith

Gounod: Faust. Kiri Te Kanawa, Stuart Burrows, Norman Treigle, Thomas Allen, Anne Howells. Mackerras/Covent Garden.This weekend's opera is a live broadcast from the Royal Opera House,1974. Great cast! Sorry, no album cover, live recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Dvorak. I have often been underwhelmed by Isserlis and tend not to bother checking out his recordings these days so it's lucky I gave this one a hearing. It is really good.


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Trios. Borodin Trio (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*


----------



## Itullian

Disc one: Mass in C, K66, "Dominicus"

What glorious music and what a miracle it is to have all these masterpieces in the palm of my hand!!!!!!!
A great set beautifully done and recorded.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm a day late posting sorry. I finished these yesterday.

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas 1&2 and Five Melodies. What a terrific disk. It sounds great. 









Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em Op 58 and Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1. I enjoyed listening to this, I think they make a good couple, both pieces are rather acerbic and frank. 









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti no 1. I've had this disk years, and I love it. The Shostakovich performance is rather wild, almost frenzied at the end.









Stravinsky The Firebird and Petrushka. What more can I say, simply fantastic music. 









Stravinsky Rite of Spring and Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy. I heard the Scriabin live last week and had to hear it again. Wow, I should listen to more Scriabin


----------



## Dimace

Today I'm in religious mood… For this reason and without many words, I bring to you a wonderful TC (also available in LP, though not a good collectible) with almost ALL (and certainly ALL famous)* Ave Marias* composed from our great composers and friends. This one is the German issue. Is identical to the Canadian (3335682) but newer and therefore with better sound. The hymns are conducted by top directors as the *Karl Richter, Günter Arndt* (THE conductor) etc. Super pleasant recording with the best calming effect after a long day.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Johannes Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77, Henryk Szeryng, violin; Antal Dorati conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. Recorded July, 1962.

Browsing elsewhere in this forum, I noticed the discussion 'What works do you have the most recordings of?' - the first post included a listing from Brahmsianhorn that was topped by a remarkable number of recordings of this work.

Which of course led me to pick this one from my own collection, to refresh myself on this music, which I probably haven't listened to for a couple of years. Wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

The engineering on this makes it sound like you're standing next to the conductor.


----------



## Eramire156

*HANS WINTERBERG: CHAMBER MUSIC, VOLUME ONE*









A composer new to me I'm quite liking the Sonata for cello and piano

"...an idiosyncratic blend of Stravinsky, Janáček and Hindemith, with touches of Poulenc, often expressed with brittle humour and rhythmic verve."


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi ‎- L'Olimpiade*

Sara Mingardo, Roberta Invernizzi, Sonia Prina, Marianna Kulikova, 
Laura Giordano, Riccardo Novaro, Sergio Foresti,
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Haydn, Symphony No 28 - AAM, Hogwood.

Its Haydn so its good but is it one of his best - not for this listener.


----------



## Joe B

From Wednesday's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Kenneth Leighton:


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Peter Pixis - Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 35, on this release:









Robert Schumann (1810-1856):
Three Romances for Oboe and Piano, op.94
Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda (1801-1866):
Morceau de Salon for Oboe and Piano
Johann Peter Pixis (1788-1874):
Gran Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op.35
Robert Schumann (1810-1856):
Mondnacht, op.39 no.5

Paul Dombrecht - oboe [Triebert, ca.1850]
Jos van Immerseel - piano [Erard, ca.1850]


----------



## 13hm13

It was on the radio ....

J.C. Bach: Sinfonias Opp 6, 9, 18 / Zinman, Netherlands CO


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Vivaldi ‎- Teatro Alla Moda*

Sinfonia De "L'Olimpiade" RV 725 C Major
Concerto Per Violino In Fa Maggiore RV 282
Concerto Per Violino Scordato In Si Minore RV 391
Concerto Per Violino In Re Maggiore RV 228
Concerto Per Violino RV 314a
Concerto Per Violino In Sol Minore RV 322
Concerto Per "Violino In Tromba" In Sol Maggiore RV 313
Ballo Primo De "Arsilda Regina Di Ponto" RV 700
Concerto Per Violino In Sol Minore RV 316
Concerto Per Violino In Sib Maggiore RV 372a (Per Chiareta)
Largo RV 228

_Gli Incogniti, Amandine Beyer_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124829


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. III
Nos. 1, 2, 6, 20, 22, 25, 29, 36, 44, 47, 51

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2012


----------



## Flavius

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin. Kubiak, Hamari, Weikl, Burrows...Orch. of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/ Solti (Decca)


----------



## Curmudgeon

My wife found this stashed in the back of a closet. I had forgotten that I owned this set, and I could not remember why I put it in the back of a closet. So I popped in some of the disks and gave it listen. Now I remember why I put it away. Overall it's not very good. At least to me. The 6th is ok, the 5th was too fast, the 9th... I can't explain that one... It just doesn't work for me. Getting ready to listen to the 7th, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I much prefer Harnoncourt's recordings of the cycle, or the '63 von Karajan. I'll sit on this one another 20 years and see how I feel about it then. I wonder what else might be in that closet?


----------



## Malx

A few minor Beethoven Piano Sonatas from the Richard Goode box, and one not so minor!

Sonatas Nos 19, 20, 21 'Waldstein' & 22.


----------



## 13hm13

cpo has done a comprehensive job in recording most of MH's symphs.

Listening to #28 on this 6-CD set.









Michael Haydn - 20 Symphonies (Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## canouro

*Canzonetta - 16c. Canzoni & Instrumental Dances*

Paul O'Dette, The King's Noise, David Douglass


----------



## Duncan

Flavius said:


> Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin. Kubiak, Hamari, Weikl, Burrows...Orch. of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/ Solti (Decca)


Hope you don't mind my adding material to your post but I found this recording (which was the very first version that I had ever heard) to be just absolutely superb -









*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*

*Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)
Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent...*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n6q79gT33GkmmpvcqV8EUlzGGRIjKi7Co

Off to Basilique Notre-Dame de Montréal...


----------



## Colin M

Prokofiev Visions fugitves (arr. Barshai). Oramo, Ostrobothinian Chamber Orchestra

I love this piece. In fact, I love all off this BIS compilation of Russian works that have appeared over time in several different forms. The Russian Masquerade.

"...In each fugitive vision I see worlds
Full of the changing play of the rainbows." (K. Balmont, 1903)


----------



## D Smith

Felt in the mood for more Haydn after today's Saturday Symphony.

Haydn: Sring Quartet Op. 64 no. 6. Elias String Quartet. Lovely live performance from a favourite group. They also do Schumann's 1st quartet in a super performance on this album. Recommended.










Haydn: Symphonies 60 ("Il distratto), 70 and 12. Giovanni Antonini, Armonico. Lots of fun and very performed and recorded. Recommended.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944. Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden. Blomstedt is always great for delivering a reliable, strong, (I'm tempted to say "standard") performance of the Germanic staple repertoire. He really is a no-nonsense type of interpreter. It's good, but sometimes in Schubert I prefer a bit more interpretive vision. The problem with this symphony is that, great as it is, it can sound kind of episodic if one is not careful.



D Smith said:


> Felt in the mood for more Haydn after today's Saturday Symphony.
> 
> Haydn: Sring Quartet Op. 64 no. 6. Elias String Quartet. Lovely live performance from a favourite group. They also do Schumann's 1st quartet in a super performance on this album. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn: Symphonies 60 ("Il distratto), 70 and 12. Giovanni Antonini, Armonico. Lots of fun and very performed and recorded. Recommended.


Ah, just seeing this post has got me in the mood for Haydn now. I will probably put on a symphony of his after I finish this Schubert. I have a recording of the Elias Quartet performing an E-flat major Haydn quartet (I forget which) alongside works of Mendelssohn and Schubert, on the BBC Music label. Not bad. It's live from Wigmore Hall, I believe.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Paasikivi, Laukka, Helsinki Univ. Chorus, Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Dimace

On Friday came the postman, with a big parcel with the name my girlfriends on it. I put it aside. When she came she told me that she was a gift for me! Bartok, 60CDs, everything he has composed, she said! I'm not Bartok's friend, but when the FFF he had composed so many works, I asked my self. And how Eva (this is her name) found such an unknown to me collection? OK. After all no Bartok, but *Brahms,* ladies and gentlemen. *His complete edition.* Despite it was 2nd hand, in pristine condition. And all this for 30 Euros! I took a look, I listened one-two CDs. Very good sound quality and the selection of performances also very satisfying, by well known conductors. I could say that this one is a smart buy, if you love Johannes. (Brilliant Classics, 2008)


----------



## Colin M

The world is very small my friend. Good choice by Eva. the next time I am back in Massachusetts, I will take a picture in the Kitchen of the family farmhouse. Next to the Bose single CD player is this exact box set : ). All other CDs are stored in cabinets in the kitchen and parlor. When I asked my mother about this she said it is simple. When people come to visit she asks them what kind of classical music they like (piano, vocal, orchestra, chamber, etc...). This box has never let her down. Colin M



Dimace said:


> On Friday came the postman, with a big parcel with the name my girlfriends on it. I put it aside. When she came she told me that she was a gift for me! Bartok, 60CDs, everything he has composed, she said! I'm not Bartok's friend, but when the FFF he had composed so many works, I asked my self. And how Eva (this is her name) found such an unknown to me collection? OK. After all no Bartok, but *Brahms,* ladies and gentlemen. *His complete edition.* Despite it was 2nd hand, in pristine condition. And all this for 30 Euros! I took a look, I listened one-two CDs. Very good sound quality and the selection of performances also very satisfying, by well known conductors. I could say that this one is a smart buy, if you love Johannes. (Brilliant Classics, 2008)
> 
> View attachment 124838


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> On Friday came the postman, with a big parcel with the name my girlfriends on it. I put it aside. When she came she told me that she was a gift for me! Bartok, 60CDs, everything he has composed, she said! I'm not Bartok's friend, but when the FFF he had composed so many works, I asked my self. And how Eva (this is her name) found such an unknown to me collection? OK. After all no Bartok, but *Brahms,* ladies and gentlemen. *His complete edition.* Despite it was 2nd hand, in pristine condition. And all this for 30 Euros! I took a look, I listened one-two CDs. Very good sound quality and the selection of performances also very satisfying, by well known conductors. I could say that this one is a smart buy, if you love Johannes. (Brilliant Classics, 2008)
> 
> View attachment 124838


You have a girlfriend with a keen eye.


----------



## MusicSybarite

sbmonty said:


> Langgaard: Symphony No. 4 "Løvfald" (Leaf-fall) (1916/1920), BVN. 124


This reading by Dausgaard is much more intense than the others available, hence I think it lacks much more atmosphere and many passages are not taken with more poetry. Stupel and Frandsen on Danacord and even Järvi on Chandos deliver a more interesting approach to this stunning work. It's just my opinion, of course, others may disagree.


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for some Mahler...*

long overdue, it has been some time since I've put any Mahler in the CD player

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 9*









*Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra *


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; ‎Piano-Concerto No. 2 In C Minor Op. 18 
Kjell Bækkelund, Oslo Filharmoniske Orkester, Øivin Fjeldstad 
RCA Camden ‎- CAS-475, Living Stereo, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1959.


----------



## Joe B

Another item from Wednesday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in "Hymns to Saint Cecilia":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & 3 & 4 &5

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

This completes my St. Petersburg Quartet set of the Shostakovich string quartet cycle.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

canouro said:


> View attachment 124794


The cover artwork makes this look like something one would listen to whilst enjoying a cheap spaghetti dinner with the town prostitute.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## robin4

*Chenyin Li plays Golliwog's Cakewalk from Debussy's Children's Corner*


----------



## Rogerx

Rota: La Strada ballet suite, Concerto for strings & Il Gattopardo

Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk



> BBC Music Magazine September 2017
> 
> This huge ensemble is captured in brilliant sound - essential for appreciating the composer's luxuriantly detailed soundworld...[in the Stabat Mater] Kaspszyk ensures that everything is balanced between introversion and dramatic impact...[in the Third Symphony] Kaspszyk brings out the dancing flexibility oof the central movement while controlling his forces masterfully.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> starting the day with Schumann's 2nd Symphony...…..
> 
> Ticciati and the SCO.


……..And again this morning!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> ……..And again this morning!


for me, a wonderful sound and interpretation.


----------



## Malx

Einojuhani Rautavaara, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - Elmar Oliveira (violin) Hlesinki PO, Leif Segerstam.









(A recent birthday present selected from my wish list by my lovely wife).


----------



## Faramundo

"Das Wandern ist des Müllers Lust"
We used to sing that at school in the early 70's !!


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Dimace

Faramundo said:


> "Das Wandern ist des Müllers Lust"
> We used to sing that at school in the early 70's !!
> 
> View attachment 124844


Wanderlust: this is a unique and the most beautiful word of the German language. It had inspired countless poets, authors and composers. (Especially Schubert)


----------



## Jacck

*Nielsen - Symphonies I-VI*
Neeme Järvi


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> [...] (A recent birthday present selected from my wish list by my lovely wife).


Malx - belated "Happy Birthday"! Health, joy, and music and many more good wishes.

Listening now:
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Works for keyboard and violin
Leila Schayegh, baroque violin; Jörg Halubek, tangent piano and harpsichord (pan classics)


----------



## Merl

A lovely recording. Nice to hear this again after a big break.


----------



## sonance

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Symphonies (Wq 183/3, 183/2, 182/2, 182/6) and Organ Concerto (Wq 34)
Christine Schornsheim, organ; Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 & Four Impromptus, D935

Marc-André Hamelin (piano).


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> Malx - belated "Happy Birthday"! Health, joy, and music and many more good wishes.
> 
> Listening now:
> Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Works for keyboard and violin
> Leila Schayegh, baroque violin; Jörg Halubek, tangent piano and harpsichord (pan classics)


Many thanks your kind thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.96 in D major, the "Miracle". Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - orchestral music part two this afternoon.

_Job: A Masque for Dancing_ - ballet in one act (1930):
_Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ for flute(s), harp and string orchestra - arr. by Ralph Greaves from the medieval tune featured in the opera _Sir John in Love_ (orig. 1924-28 - arr. 1934):
Symphony no.4 in F-minor (1931-34):
Symphony no.5 in D (1938-43):
Piano Concerto in C - arr. as concerto for two pianos and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams and Joseph Cooper (orig. 1926-31 - arr. 1946):










_Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"_ for strings and harp (1939):
Concerto in A-minor for oboe and strings (1944):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 6 in E minor/ Introduction & Variations on 'Non piu mesta' from Rossini's 'La Cenerentola'/ Le Streghe, Op. 8, MS 19/ Sonata con variazioni MS. 47

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite Mozart Piano Concertos - no 17 in G major played and directed by Piotr Andreszewski with my local band the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifetz - The Complete Stereo Collection - Remastered*

*Sonata For Violin And Piano In A Majo*r
*Composed By - César Franck
Piano - Brooks Smith 
*
*Sonata For Violin And Piano In E-Flat Major, Op.18*
*Composed By - Richard Strauss
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Partita For Solo Violin No. 3 In E Major, BWV 1006*
*Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach*

*Nigun (Improvisation) From "Baal Shem"*
*Composed By - Ernest Bloch
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*La Plus Que Lente*
*Arranged By - Leon Roques
Composed By - Claude Debussy*
*Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Etude-tableau In E Flat Major*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Nana - From "Siete Canciones Populares Españoles"*
*Arranged By - Paul Kochanski*
Composed By - Manuel De Falla
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*La Chasse (In The Style Of Cartier)*
*Composed By - Fritz Kreisler*

*Tzigane*
*Composed By - Maurice Ravel
Piano - Brooks Smith *

*Sea Murmurs (Deux Études D'ondes)*
*Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Mario Castelnuovo Tedesco
Piano - Brooks Smith *


----------



## Duncan

*Album of the Day for October 6, 2019 - *

















*Beethoven: Complete Symphonies*

*Camilla Nylund (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Georg Zeppenfeld (bass), Wiener Singverein, Wiener Philharmoniker, Andris Nelsons*

*Link to complete albums (44 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nZyVty9QhcNFN_qKW7z9ZsK2lHIsqAfPw

*Works*

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Mazurkas (Hamelin); String Quartets, with Bacewicz 4 (Maggini); Violin Concertos (Zehetmair/Rattle); Stabat Mater etc. (Stryja)


----------



## Malx

After taking this disc down from the shelves I decided to play the 'fillers' if that isn't too derogatory a description of the pieces.
Modest Mussorgsky, Prelude to Khovanshchina, Night on the Bare Mountain, Gopak from Sorochintsy Fair - Vienna PO, Valery Gergiev.

Should really be Mussorgsky and friends as Shostakovich orchestrated the Prelude, Rimsky Korsakov arranged the Night on the Bare Mountain and Lyadov orchestrated Gopak!


----------



## canouro

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Vêpres pour Saint Louis*
Les Pages et Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles, Olivier Schneebeli


----------



## Joe B

The Archaeus Quartet performing Cyril Scott's String Quartets No.1, No.2, and No. 4:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.1 in F-sharp minor, op.1. Sergei Rachmaninov, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Bourdon

*An Englishman Abroad*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 80, Ein feste Burg*

One of my favorite quotes from the cantatas:
"Alles, was von Gott geboren,
Ist zum Siegen auserkoren."

Leusink's cycle is kind of the ugly stepchild of the Bach cantata cycles, but I feel like Linus as he commented on Charlie Brown's ugly Christmas tree: "I never thought it was such a bad little tree. It's not bad at all, really. Maybe it just needs a little love." Today I'm showing some love.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three symphonies (100, 101, 102) from this excellent set. These performances don't displace my affection for Beecham or Jochum (or, indeed, Harnoncourt, Davis and Bernstein) in this music but they enrich it greatly. Lively and beautifully played HIP Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4




----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Symphony No. 2


----------



## Malx

A very fine performance:
Arnold Schoenberg, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## Duncan

The "Historic Opera Singers" line of posts has been turned into a thread which can be found here -

Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar...

Thanks to everyone for giving me the chance to test-drive it here - :tiphat:


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.5 (BWV 18, 152, 155, 161, 143)*
_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki ‎_









*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.14 (BWV 148, 48, 89, 109)*
_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki ‎_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata No. BWV 16, Herr Gott*

Leusink and the Netherlands Bach Collegium. This is one of the cycle's better recordings.


----------



## robin4




----------



## cougarjuno

Although not known for their concertos, the Parry and Stanford piano concertos are worth a listen


----------



## flamencosketches

^I am interested in that Barber songs disc. I see it all the time at a local used shop. I'll have to check it out. For some reason it never clicked until now that Thomas Hampson was involved. He is a great baritone that I'm just now getting into. He has recorded great Mahler Lieder with Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic, in a very late Bernstein recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann symphonies 2 and 3. Holliger's Schumann does not deliver the powerful Romanticism of Bernstein and Celebidache or the white hot excitement of Sawallisch and Gardiner. But it does deliver Schumann the imaginative poet and does so without losing the life and pacing that is vital for keeping this music moving. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the Schumann of the other conductors I named. But this third approach is both rewarding and satisfying, too.


----------



## robin4




----------



## millionrainbows

Red Terror said:


>


He might be a good player, but do I have to look at him?


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> for me, a wonderful sound and interpretation.


Are you prepared to quote yourself on that? :lol:


----------



## Merl

Mollie John said:


> *Album of the Day for October 6, 2019 - *
> 
> View attachment 124850
> 
> 
> View attachment 124851
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Complete Symphonies*
> 
> *Camilla Nylund (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Georg Zeppenfeld (bass), Wiener Singverein, Wiener Philharmoniker, Andris Nelsons*
> 
> *Link to complete albums (44 videos) - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nZyVty9QhcNFN_qKW7z9ZsK2lHIsqAfPw
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'


Hmmm, I've been listening to selections of this cycle this morning and it's hardly ground-breaking. Don't get me wrong, the VPO sound gorgeous at times but it's very 'traditional' in many movements. Nelsons doesn't seem to stamp much authority on these performances and so my initial listen just made me say "meh". I'll rip it to the car USB and give it a few weeks but up to now it's not setting my world on fire, as competently played as it is. Sorry to be slightly negative.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vanhal, Missa Pastoralis*

Well sung, well recorded. Don't let the Naxos label scare you off on this one.


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Der Corregidor. Donath...Fischer-Dieskau, Radio-Sym.-Orch./ Albrecht (Schwann)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124882


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. II, Nos. 26, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 42, 48, 49
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major
Sonata "Un piccolo divertimento" (Variations) in F minor

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2009


----------



## Itullian

Starting with the Haydn, 103, 104


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Symphonies 2-5

Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*










Recorded in 1981,I remember vividly how enthusiast I was the first time I heard it,still is very enjoyable


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various orchestral works. Part three of three tonight.

_Partita_ for double string orchestra (1948):
_Concerto Grosso_ for three groups of strings (1950):
_Romance_ in D-flat for harmonica and orchestra (1951):










Symphony no.6 in E-minor (1944-47):
_Sinfonia antartica_ [Symphony no.7] (1949-52): 
Symphony no.8 in D-minor (1953-55):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor (1956-57):


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> *Nielsen - Symphonies I-VI*
> Neeme Järvi


..............And?


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> Although not known for their concertos, the Parry and Stanford piano concertos are worth a listen


The Stanford's Variations for piano and orchestra on an English theme is a strong work too.


----------



## Rambler

*Sacrificium - The Art of The Castrati* Cecilia Bartoli on Decca (DVD)









An entertaining watch and listen. A real energy and drive in some of the faster arias - featuring the type of vocal gymnastics I don't usually warm to. Excellent in the more lyrical arias too.


----------



## canouro

*J. S. Bach ‎- Sonatas & Partitas BWV 1001-1003*
Isabelle Faust


----------



## Joe B

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music by Jake Runestad:


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Arpeggione Sonata - Anne Gastinel & Claire Desert.
Anne Gastinel plays a Cello made by Carlo Giuseppe Testore circa 1690 - an instrument with a beautiful sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Just posted on YouTube (not by me)...

Ruth Gipps, Piano Concerto in G Minor, Op 34


----------



## Malx

Schubert, 4 Impromptus D 899 - Khatia Buniatishvili.
Her discs are never straight forward interpretations but given I have a weakness for alternative takes on works, I rather like her recordings. 
Definitely not a first recommendation or a library choice but interesting to hear nonetheless - at least for this listener.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Violin Sonata in F, Dvorak Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Suk Four Romantic pieces for violin and piano, Janacek Violin Sonata. I really like this disk. It sounds great to my ears.









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2 and String Quintet. Another very enjoyable disk here.









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti nos 1&2. The first is a bit too long, and the second has a strange ending. But certainly listenable. 









Martinu Symphony no 1, Concerto for double string orchestra, piano and timpani. I really like these pieces. I generally like every Martinu has written though I haven't heard a lot of his music.









Smetana String Quartet no 1 From my Life, Janacek String Quartets 1&2. This is truly an outstanding disk. Yes, the cover is an odd painting. It's by Jawlensky 1909 called _Portrait of dancer Alexander Sacharow_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henri Dutilleux:* Two Sonnets by Jean Cassou. Neal Davies, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic. I picked up this CD at a very cool book and CD store that I just discovered. This may be my first serious listen to Dutilleux. Wow, he and *Lutosławski* really were birds of a feather, no? I wonder if they were fans of one another? They are roughly the same age, but come from entirely different backgrounds.


----------



## Malx

Robert Schumann, Fantasie in C Op 17 - Jonathan Biss.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

13hm13 said:


> cpo has done a comprehensive job in recording most of MH's symphs.


Apologies in advance, but I couldn't help but chuckle when reading your comment - 'comprehensive', followed by 'most of' . . .









For myself, listening now to the Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39, Jean Sibelius, performance by Simon Rattle leading the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, from this collection of performances of all 7 symphonies recorded live at the Berlin Philharmonie, December 2014 and February 2015, on the occasion of the 150th anniversary of the death of Sibelius.

I downloaded these symphony performances from Apple Music, listening to them now for the first time.


----------



## RockyIII

canouro said:


> View attachment 124885
> 
> 
> *J. S. Bach ‎- Sonatas & Partitas BWV 1001-1003*
> Isabelle Faust


Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Red Terror

I favor European composers but Rouse is exceptional. Highly recommended recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124898


*Joseph Haydn*

The Creation

Handel and Haydn Society
Harry Christophers, director

2015


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Schumann symphonies 2 and 3. Holliger's Schumann does not deliver the powerful Romanticism of Bernstein and Celebidache or the white hot excitement of Sawallisch and Gardiner. But it does deliver Schumann the imaginative poet and does so without losing the life and pacing that is vital for keeping this music moving. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the Schumann of the other conductors I named. But this third approach is both rewarding and satisfying, too.
> 
> View attachment 124877





Flavius said:


> Wolf: Der Corregidor. Donath...Fischer-Dieskau, Radio-Sym.-Orch./ Albrecht (Schwann)


I'm in the middle of hurricane until Wednesday, so I hardly have time for serious reading and evaluation of your wonderful suggestions. What caught my attention more are the presentations above, especially Der Corregidor (I made a presentation of him a month ago) which is a very unique and rare opera. If the God wants, from Thursday I will be again full active. Keep going my friends!


----------



## Flavius

Josquin: Misa Ave maris stella. Weser Renaissance/ Cordes (CPO)


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
_Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## calvinpv

Georg Friedrich Haas' _String Quartet No. 5_. I've been going through his SQs in chronological order the last couple of days. I'd rank them so far as: 7 (which I've heard before), 4, 2, 3, 5, 1.


----------



## KenOC

Red Terror said:


> I favor European composers but Rouse is exceptional. Highly recommended recording.


Sadly, Christopher Rouse passed away about two weeks ago.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Liszt: Petrarca Sonnets - André Schuen & Daniel Heide


----------



## Curmudgeon

A little Telemann before dinner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124901


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in Augustiis "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert and Choir
Trevor Pinnock, director

1987


----------



## Flavius

Josquin:Missa Gaudeamus, Motets a la Vierge. A Sei Voci/ Fabre-Garrus (Auvidis Astree)


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Choirs and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Firebird" (1910 version):


----------



## D Smith

Carlisle Floyd: Susannah. Cheryl Studer, Samuel Ramey, Jerry Hadley. Nagano/ Lyon. A great American opera in a stellar recording. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima


----------



## 13hm13

The 24/96 rez and overall sonics on this recording are very, very good. The music ... when you're in the mood for 20th century Neo-Classicism, look no further ...









Lutosławski: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4; Jeux vénitiens

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducting; Beethoeven: Symphonys 6 and 8

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## senza sordino

I've listened to a lot of music today

Berlioz Requiem. I don't listen to much vocal music, but I like this. 









Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique. I've had this disk years, it's pretty good. I don't roll out the Berlioz much, but it's good to revisit it. As a kid I listened to this piece over and over (not this recording)









Saint Saens Piano Trios 1&2. I learned about these impressive pieces when we were putting our Piano Trios list together, which was now three years ago. 









Franck Violin Sonata, Piece Heroique, Choral no 2, Panis Angelicus, Variations symphonique, Les Eolides, Prelude Choral and Fugue, Cantibile, Symphony in Dm. Mostly a good pair of disks, though I don't like solo organ music, of which there is some.









Fauré Violin Sonata no 1, Debussy Violin Sonata and Saint Saens Violin Sonata no 1. A very nice disk, I've owned it for years. Nicely played and recorded, and nice repertoire


----------



## Rogerx

senza sordino said:


> I've listened to a lot of music today
> 
> Berlioz Requiem. I don't listen to much vocal music, but I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I love this recording, did spin it yesterday.


----------



## senza sordino

Rogerx said:


> I love this recording, did spin it yesterday.


I saw that. That's what made me listen to it today.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Vienna Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing two newly-acquired discs of works by Hugo Wolf this morning. The string quartet works I'd been putting on the backburner for what seemed like ever, so I was especially pleased to get this recording for a very reasonable price.

String Quartet in D-minor (1878-84):
_Intermezzo_ in E-flat (1886):
_Italian Serenade_ (1887):










_Eichendorff-Lieder_ - twenty songs for voice and piano (1886-88):

plus six earlier Eichendorff settings (1882-83):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

A good musical start today with these cantatas


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Brahms: Cello Sonatas
Marc Coppey, cello; Peter Laul, piano (aeon)










now:
Brahms: Piano Trios nos. 1 and 2
Henryk Szeryng, violin; Pierre Fournier, cello; Arthur Rubinstein, piano (rca red seal)


----------



## flamencosketches

The morning so far:










*Claude Debussy*: Images, Book I. Pascal Rogé.










*Henri Dutilleux*: L'arbre des songes. Olivier Charlier, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic. (Brilliant... how did he come up with such music??)










*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.5, op.53. Sviatoslav Richter.










*Pierre Boulez*: Le Marteau sans maître. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain with Hilary Summers. Now playing.

I think I'm going to try and keep up the theme of "no German music" for the rest of the day. I have been totally inundated with the likes of Beethoven, Haydn, and Mahler lately, and I would do well to re-envision my perception of music _sans choucroute_ as Erik Satie might have said. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigali Libro VIII (conclusion)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Malx

If there is a sunnier set of Goldberg Variations on piano I haven't heard it - there are a lot of recordings I haven't heard so it is possible/probable one exists.
Whilst other interpretations are equally valid and other listeners may well prefer something with more reverance - I really enjoy listening to Denk's recording.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: The Noon Witch, Op. 108 (B196)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op. 109*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: The Wild Dove, Op. 110 (B198)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
*
*Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, Op. 78*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Duncan

*Dame Ethel Smyth: Mass in D & Overture to 'The Wreckers'*

*BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sakari Oramo*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kCUpbIAkqjwuhi0meR3ObSZsAAQ0-oq5g

"The BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus under Oramo with an exceptional quartet of soloists give a vivid and heartfelt interpretation of Smyth's earliest large-scale choral work. Dame Ethel Mary Smyth, DBE was an English composer and a member of the women's suffrage movement.

Her compositions include songs, works for piano, chamber music, orchestral works, choral works and operas. Smyth tended to be marginalized as a 'woman composer', as though her work could not be accepted as mainstream, yet when she produced more delicate compositions, they were criticized for not measuring up to the standard of her male competitors. She was the first female composer to be granted a damehood.

Smyth's extensive body of work includes the Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra and the Mass in D. Her opera The Wreckers is considered by some critics to be the "most important English opera composed during the period between Purcell and Britten." Another of her operas, Der Wald, mounted in 1903, was for more than a century the only opera by a woman composer ever produced at New York's Metropolitan Opera (until Kaija Saariaho's L'Amour de loin in December 2016).


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

This one seemed to fit my mood this morning.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Lassus*

The recognizable sound of the Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite discs:
Alban Berg, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)



> Presto Classical 11th January 2019
> 
> Kaufmann spends the bulk of his time playing the straight man to Damrau's perky super-soubrette, and he does it quite beautifully, making liberal use of his trademark weightless pianissimos and dark, covered sound. Damrau, meanwhile, is on fantastically sassy form...But it's Deutsch who frequently has the last word thanks to Wolf's exquisite little postludes, and he delivers it with an understated wryness that all but steals the show.
> 
> Katherine Cooper


----------



## Orfeo

*In Loving Memory of Jessye Norman
*









*And then, 
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Beecham introduced me to Bizet's youthful symphony a very long time ago but I still love his recording above all others that I know. In addition to the Beecham magic you also get a French orchestra from the time when you could hear big differences between orchestras of different nationalities.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Disc 2


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Debussy: String Quartet. Ravel: String Quartet. It took me a few listens before I came around to this performance of the Debussy. But now I really love it; dark, warm and sensuous, it's well worth hearing. The Ravel is also very fine, more luxurious than most performances I've heard. Recommended.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier:

Muffat - Armonico Tributo: Sonatas nos. 5 & 4









From Dumestre box disk 8 - Clérambault's Miserere & François Couperin's Leçons de ténèbres









Another disk 10 from the same box De Lalande's Ténèbrae









Listening now to Sibilla Valenciana performed by Jordi Savall and La Capella Reial de Catalunya


----------



## robin4

_"Christendom has had a series of revolutions and in each one of them Christianity has died.

Christianity has died many times and risen again; for it had a God who knew the way out of the grave."

G.K. Chesterton, "The Everlasting Man"_


----------



## Flavius

Guastavino: piano music (Romance del Plata...). Duo Moreno-Capelli (Marco Polo)


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Horn Trio Op 40 - Teunis van der Zwart, Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## annaw

*Brahms: The Cello Sonatas Op.38 & Op.99 *
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Getting into chamber and solo music has been extremely rewarding


----------



## Guest

Liszt, Annes de Pelerinage, Première année: Suisse, First 5 numbers










Odd that I started listening to this huge collection, including all of Liszt's most obscure works, by listening to a recording of one of his most familiar works.

Not bad at all. Loved the sonorities in Chapelle de Guillaume Tell. The performance of Au lac de Wallenstadt was a bit mushy, the arpeggios a bit too blurry for my taste. The last time I listened to this work it was Lasar Berman and that recording seemed a bit more incisive.

What do people around here think of Leslis Howard's Liszt?


----------



## Flavius

Viilla-Lobos, Braga, Guastavino: Songs. Berganza, Parejo (Claves)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Wagner and Brahms works are stupendously good, and if the Strauss isn't quite on their level, it's a case of the best being the enemy of the good.

I have these works in the big Janet Baker _Her Greatest Recordings_ box set, but this is a direct transfer of the original LP with full texts and translations, and invaluable for that reason.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 14 in E flat major - Edna Stern, Orchestre de chambre d'Auvergne, Arie van Beek.









Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## WildThing

*Modest Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov (revised and arranged by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov)*

Herbert von Karajan: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Sofia Radio Symphony Choir, Vienna Boys' Choir


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various orchestral works, beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow. Apologies for small second image - unable to expand.

Symphony no.1 [_Spring_] in B-flat op.38 (1841):
_Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ in E op.52 (1841):
Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46):
Symphony no.3 [_Rhenish_] in E-flat op.97 (1850):
Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.120 (1841 - rev. 1851):
_Julius Caesar_ - overture for orchestra op.128 (1851):










Piano Concerto in A op.54 (1845):










Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):










_Requiem for Mignon_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.98b [Text: Johan Wolfgang von Goethe] (1849):
_Requiem_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.148 (1852):



Violin Concerto in D-minor WoO (1853):


----------



## Faramundo

I'm turning into a Malherian, not too keen on his symphonies but the rest really amazes me !!









also my shelves did not include any Gesualdo, so I just bought one saturday in Paris.


----------



## Rambler

*Carnevale 1729* Ann Hallenberg with Il Pomo D'Orfo directed by Stefano Montanari on Pentatone








A 2 CD set of music all of which was performed at the Venice Carnival of 1729.

The composers are: -
- Geminiamo Giacomelli
- Giuseppe Maria Orlandini
- Tomaso Albinoni
- Nicola Porpora
- Leonardo Leo
- Leonardo Vinci

Apart from Albinoni this is an unfamiliar list (for me anyway). A nice couple of discs but there is nothing here that really sets me alight.


----------



## haydnguy

Baron Scarpia said:


> Liszt, Annes de Pelerinage, Première année: Suisse, First 5 numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that I started listening to this huge collection, including all of Liszt's most obscure works, by listening to a recording of one of his most familiar works.
> 
> Not bad at all. Loved the sonorities in Chapelle de Guillaume Tell. The performance of Au lac de Wallenstadt was a bit mushy, the arpeggios a bit too blurry for my taste. The last time I listened to this work it was Lasar Berman and that recording seemed a bit more incisive.
> 
> What do people around here think of Leslis Howard's Liszt?


I would be interested to know this as well.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Karajan/Berlin. Needed an uplift today so I turned to a familiar source. Karjan and Berlin are magnificent in this.


----------



## Flavius

HUIZAR: Symphonies I--IV. Orq. Sin. Nacional/ Cardenas (RCA)


----------



## calvinpv

Baron Scarpia said:


> Liszt, Annes de Pelerinage, Première année: Suisse, First 5 numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that I started listening to this huge collection, including all of Liszt's most obscure works, by listening to a recording of one of his most familiar works.
> 
> Not bad at all. Loved the sonorities in Chapelle de Guillaume Tell. The performance of Au lac de Wallenstadt was a bit mushy, the arpeggios a bit too blurry for my taste. The last time I listened to this work it was Lasar Berman and that recording seemed a bit more incisive.
> 
> What do people around here think of Leslis Howard's Liszt?


I think it's generally very good with a couple of notable exceptions. For the _Piano Sonata_, _Harmonies poetiques et religieuses_, Hungarian Rhapsodies, and the first Mephisto Waltz (and maybe others -- I haven't listened to everything yet), I don't know if "nervous" is the right word, but it almost seems like Howard is over conscious of every possible nuance that one could cram into these pieces. Which, in theory, is an admirable trait to have, but I think in practice can destroy the pacing of a performance as you tend to dwell on passages that need no dwelling on. It's not severe in Howard's case, but I did notice it at times.

Overall, though, this is an excellent set. In particular, I really like his performances of the etudes and the _Annees de pelerinage_.


----------



## Rambler

*Anton Batagov - Bach* on MEL















The first disc from a 2 CD set. This features the Partita No. 4 in D major and an arrangement of Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring, played on the piano.

Now I enjoy Bach played in many different ways, and I even enjoyed this performance to some extent. But the partita was drawn out to about 50 minutes. I know Glen Gould could be eccentric in his speeds, but he always seemed to rivet my attention. Here I kept wanting to shout out 'get a move on!'.

Disc 2 tomorrow.

If you fancy a different approach to Bach's keyboard music you might like to try this. I am not convinced.


----------



## Guest

calvinpv said:


> I think it's generally very good with a couple of notable exceptions. For the _Piano Sonata_, _Harmonies poetiques et religieuses_, Hungarian Rhapsodies, and the first Mephisto Waltz (and maybe others -- I haven't listened to everything yet), I don't know if "nervous" is the right word, but it almost seems like Howard is over conscious of every possible nuance that one could cram into these pieces. Which, in theory, is an admirable trait to have, but I think in practice can destroy the pacing of a performance as you tend to dwell on passages that need no dwelling on. It's not severe in Howard's case, but I did notice it at times.
> 
> Overall, though, this is an excellent set. In particular, I really like his performances of the etudes and the _Annees de pelerinage_.


Thanks for your comments! I've had the set almost since it came out and have just gotten the resolve to list to at least some of it. I can't imagine that someone could record 99 discs of Liszt and have every one be the definitive performance. But it seems like he has immersed himself in the music and inhabited Liszt's persona.


----------



## 13hm13

Thx to prev. post about Bizet's symph.

Here's another recording:


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.
Sounds like you're in the room with them. Great recording.
I think you should get it


----------



## starthrower

Includes Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Litanies de Marie. Howard (hyperion)

I have at least twenty cds of Howard's Liszt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Charles Ives*: Symphony No.2. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Well, this is not what I was expecting. It's very... normal. Late Romantic-ish. Is it just me, or did Ives drastically change approach following the composition of this piece? I like it, though. Warm sounds, and pastoral in a way.



starthrower said:


> View attachment 124953
> 
> 
> Includes Also sprach Zarathustra


I just got my hands on a "Living Stereo" disc of Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony in the same repertoire. I paid $0.99 for it at a used bookstore. I wanted to listen to it today, but I made a goal for myself of no German music at least until tomorrow. So far I've been successful. Might keep it going all week. We'll see. What do you think of that Ozawa/Boston?


----------



## starthrower

I like the Ozawa. The recording sounds very good and it's a spirited performance. But I've only listened to Zarathustra. The other piece is on deck.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

This recording is mostly fantastic. The entrance of the first soloist in the fourth movement is a very exposed part, and I did not think Robert Holl pulled it off as effectively as some of the other performances I have heard of this piece. I would compare this to the Bohm/VPO and Karajan/Philharmonia takes.


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw and company performing music of De Falla, Ravel, Stravinsky, Kim and Delage:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:









Today:


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Hvorostovsky with Constantine Orbelian leading the St. Petersburg State Orchestra performing music by Georgy Sviridov:


----------



## Joe B

Rihards Dubra - "Te Deum":


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony in E major, "1825"

(reconstructed by G. Elsholz)

Cincinnati Philharmonia Orchestra
Gerhard Samuel

Cincinnati Philharmonia Orchestra, Gerhard Samuel


----------



## 13hm13

Charles Hubert Parry - Symphony No.2 "The Cambridge"; Symphonic Variations

Symp. 2 is playing as I keystroke this line ....


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Mélodies

Barbara Hendricks/Michel Dalberto, Michel Dalberto (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Schütz: Italian Madrigals

Cantus Cölln, Konrad Junghänel


----------



## joen_cph

*Sallinen *- _Piano Trio, works for Cello & Piano _/Noras etc. /cpo CD

This is one of the most attractive post-1945 chamber music CDs I've heard. So highly recommended.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Apr/Sallinen_chamber_7778142.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061/Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060

Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)/ Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'/ Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'/ Das Orgelbüchlein

Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano), Candida Thompson (leader)
Recorded: 2018-05
Recording Venue: MCO Studio, Hilversum.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera

Plácido Domingo (Gustavo III), Leo Nucci (Ankastrom), Josephine Barstow (Amelia), Florence Quivar (Ulrica), Sumi Jo (Oscar), Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Cristiano), Kurt Rydl (Ribbing), Goran Simic (Dehorn), Wolfgang Witte (Minister for Justice), Adolf Tomaschek (Ankastrom's servant)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: 1989-01-27
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Another beautiful cantata


----------



## Marinera

Gesualdo - the 6th book of madrigals performed by La Compagnia del Madrigale


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutosławski*: Concerto for Orchestra. Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 124964


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"

Quartet No. 27 in D major, Op. 20, No. 4
Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20, No. 5
Quartet No. 24 in A major, Op. 20, No. 6

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 124964
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> "Sun Quartets"
> 
> Quartet No. 27 in D major, Op. 20, No. 4
> Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20, No. 5
> Quartet No. 24 in A major, Op. 20, No. 6
> 
> Kodály Quartet
> 
> 1993


I need to get my hands on that. I have the other Kodály "Sun" quartets disc with nos. 1, 2 and 3. It's really good.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> The morning so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claude Debussy*: Images, Book I. Pascal Rogé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Henri Dutilleux*: L'arbre des songes. Olivier Charlier, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic. (Brilliant... how did he come up with such music??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.5, op.53. Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pierre Boulez*: Le Marteau sans maître. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain with Hilary Summers. Now playing.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and keep up the theme of "no German music" for the rest of the day. I have been totally inundated with the likes of Beethoven, Haydn, and Mahler lately, and I would do well to re-envision my perception of music _sans choucroute_ as Erik Satie might have said. :lol:


I have all of those except the last one. All good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying with Robert Schumann - various chamber works here and there throughout the day.

Three string quartets op.41 (1842):










Piano Quintet in E-flat op.44 (1842):
Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842):
Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.63 (1847):
Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):
Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.110 (1851):










_Adagio and Allegro_ for cello and piano op.70 (1849):
_(3) Fantasiestücke_ for cello and piano op.73 (1849): 
_Fünf Stücke im Volkston_ for cello and piano op.102 (1849):










Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):
_Intermezzo_ for violin and piano WoO22 - second movement from the collaborative 'F-A-E Sonata' (1853):


----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari*

Son Mémorisé

Walk in sound
Luc Ferrari: Here's how the story goes, and this is a real symphonic walk through a landscape. It is morning. A pram, his wife, their Algerian friends and his tape recorder come from the desert. The air is quiet, but the acoustics are very alive. A nomad's tent protrudes among the dunes; women weave a rug and invite him for coffee. The stroller resumes its walk and enters the city. Because he wants to listen and walk, he does exactly that. Among other things, he visits the market, where a symphony of voices takes shape and rhythms are outlined.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 124829
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> Piano Sonatas, Vol. III
> Nos. 1, 2, 6, 20, 22, 25, 29, 36, 44, 47, 51
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> 2012


Did that one sound like it was played too fast for you?


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505* / Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"/: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato *(mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Itullian

Great set, great sound.


----------



## haydnguy

Curmudgeon said:


> View attachment 124830
> 
> 
> My wife found this stashed in the back of a closet. I had forgotten that I owned this set, and I could not remember why I put it in the back of a closet. So I popped in some of the disks and gave it listen. Now I remember why I put it away. Overall it's not very good. At least to me. The 6th is ok, the 5th was too fast, the 9th... I can't explain that one... It just doesn't work for me. Getting ready to listen to the 7th, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I much prefer Harnoncourt's recordings of the cycle, or the '63 von Karajan. I'll sit on this one another 20 years and see how I feel about it then. I wonder what else might be in that closet?


Before I started listening to classical music I saw this cycle in a rotating rack in the aisle of a Hastings bookstore. At the time, I didn't know good from bad (sometimes I still don't!), anyway I thought it would be nice to have. Unfortunately I found out it wasn't very good. Oddly, when I DID start listening to classical music Beethoven was one of the hardest ones for me to decide on. I'm not one to get multiple cycles.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> I have all of those except the last one. All good.


They all are very good, aren't they? Now time for you to get that Boulez.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé. André Cluytens, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire. Is there any fan of Ravel among us who does not own this box set? If there is, then I implore you to buy it immediately. 6 discs of classic, phenomenal performances of Ravel's music. I am tempted to say definitive, because I cannot picture it being done any better, but I've not heard any of the famous Martinon recordings which so many love. As for François, he is the definitive with this piano music, for me.


----------



## Duncan

*Britten, Berkeley & Rubbra*

*Link to complete album (90 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m3ZmcP9OoExYI_xaxTyib_QPXWkdo5X5c

"The opening of Peter Grimes in 1945 changed British music and international opera forever. Amongst a host of première recordings, this set collects for the first time the 1948 scenes from Grimes (with original cast and conductor), the 1947 Glyndebourne Lucretia (also under Goodall), and the early HMV recordings of the two sonnet cycles, Britten's partner Pears capturing the creative moment in virile voice. Alongside those works and Britten's two concertos are fascinatingly set contemporaneous recordings of Rubbra and Berkeley."

*Works*

Berkeley, L: Five Poems of W.H. Auden, Op. 53 (1958)
Berkeley, L: Four poems of St. Teresa of Avila, Op. 27
Berkeley, L: Horn Trio Op. 44
Berkeley, L: I sing of a maiden
Berkeley, L: Polka, Op. 5
Berkeley, L: Six Preludes for Piano, Op. 23
Berkeley, L: The Lord is my Shepherd, Op. 91 No. 1
Berkeley, L: Three Greek Songs Op. 38
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18 strings, Op. 29
Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo, Op. 22
Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, Op. 35
Heming: Threnody for a Soldier Killed in Action
Rubbra: Improvisations on Virginal Pieces by Giles Farnaby, Op. 50
Rubbra: Piano Concerto in G, Op. 55
Rubbra: Symphony No. 5, Op. 63

*Conductors*

Barbirolli, Sir John
Cleobury, Stephen
Del Mar, Norman
Goodall, Sir Reginald
Jansons, Mariss
Marriner, Sir Neville
Sargent, Sir Malcolm
Willcocks, Sir David

*Groups & Artists*

Barenboim, Daniel
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Brain, Dennis
Choir of King's College Cambridge
Civil, Alan
Cross, Joan
Evans, Nancy
Hallé Orchestra
Hemsley, Thomas
Lumsden, Norman
Mørk, Truls
Northern Sinfonia
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Pears, Peter
Philharmonia Orchestra
Pré, Jacqueline du
Royal Opera House Covent Garden
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Tear, Robert


----------



## Rogerx

Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1/Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm
Vierne, L: Pièces de fantaisie, 3rd suite, Op. 54/ Pièces de fantaisie, 3rd suite, Op. 54: No. 6, Carillon de Westminster

Simon Preston (organ)


----------



## Duncan

*Soirée*

*Magdalena Kožená (mezzo), Sir Simon Rattle (piano), Rahel Rilling (violin), Wolfram Brandl (violin), Yulia Deyneka (viola), David Adorjan (cello), Andrew Marriner (clarinet)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvIHwYXi2rZ1bsBxGdmtKOAyDfY_3Sbus

"Soirée captures the atmosphere of informal, domestic music making. Czech star mezzo-soprano Magdalena Kožená offers an intimate and highly personal collection of international songs together with an outstanding group of musical friends, including Sir Simon Rattle, who makes his recording debut as a pianist.

The German lied is represented by Brahms (Two Songs, Op. 91 and Five Ophelia Songs, WoO 22) and Strauss (Morgen!), the French chanson by Chausson (Chanson perpétuelle) and Ravel (Chansons madécasses), and 20th-century avant-gardism with Stravinsky's Three Songs from William Shakespeare."


----------



## Itullian

Classic


----------



## millionrainbows

Arrived from Greece, the Acousmatrix box set, a 9-CD history of electronic and electro-acoustic music. Excellent sound, all drawn from the original master tapes.
Now, disc i: Gottfried Michael Koenig. Pieces from 1955-1956, 1962, 1966-67, and 1979. Really enjoying this on my surround system speakers.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 3 in E major /Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Salvatore Accardo (violin)
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London.


----------



## millionrainbows

> _cpo has done a *comprehensive job* in recording most of MH's symphs._





Phil in Magnolia said:


> Apologies in advance, but I couldn't help but chuckle when reading your comment - 'comprehensive', followed by 'most of' . . .


Although 'comprehensive' usually might mean 'covering a large proportion of something,' it doesn't necessarily mean 'complete' regarding the number of symphonies. It could just as well be referring to 'the job done,' meaning 'a thorough (comprehensive) job' on what symphonies _are_ covered.


Broadly or completely covering; including a large proportion of something. Ex: When there are diametrically opposing views on a big issue that concerns millions of people, doing _comprehensive research_ just makes sense.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## robin4

*Richard Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder | Four Last Songs *

Jessye Norman

Wolfgang Sawallisch











*Hamburger Hill* is a 1987 American war movie

about the actual assault of the U.S. Army's 3rd Battalion, 187th Infantry Regiment, part of the 3rd Brigade, 101st Airborne Division "Screaming Eagles", on a well-fortified position, including trenchworks and bunkers, of the North Vietnamese Army on Ap Bia Mountain near the Laotian border.

The movie epilogue is a poem by Major Michael Davis O'Donnell, January 1, 1970, Dak To, Vietnam which reads as follows:

_"If you are able, save for them a place inside of you and save one backward glance when you are leaving for the places they can no longer go. Be not ashamed to say you loved them, though you may not have always.

Take what they have left and what they have taught you with their dying and keep it with your own.

And in that time when men decide and feel safe to call the war insane, take one moment to embrace those gentle heroes you left behind."

_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## annaw

*Schubert: The Piano Sonatas* (Wilhelm Kempff)


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall* - lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan* - percussion
_
Astrée_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bellerofonte Castaldi*

CD 4


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*CPE Bach: Five Piano Trios
Trio 1790*

In beginning to explore Rameau, I have also decided to revisit two of the Bach's - JS Bach and my favourite of his sons and in the family - CPE Bach.

I'm really enjoying disc, the use of Fortepiano and period strings sounds superb and the performances are excellent. The Rameau Harpsichord works I recently purchased are similarly arranged for keyboard and accompanying instruments and each makes me think of the other.

I have the Brilliant Classics CPE Bach edition so I may have to do a comparison with Rameau (and these Trio 1790 performances) as much of the CPE Bach set is in Harpsichord as well as Fortepiano in some cases.

I have a bias towards the Fortepiano but the Harpsichord has grown on me, depending on the instrument being used as - to me anyway- some sound better than others.


----------



## Duncan

pmsummer said:


> LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
> _The Medieval Fiddle_
> *Jordi Savall* - lira, rebab, vièles
> *Pedro Estevan* - percussion
> _
> Astrée_


PM, are these one and the same with differing covers? -









*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mOhqutYB2z2k_WO4GaXifRTxNZWyeRaV4

This is a superb pairing with the above title -









*La Lira d'Espéria II - Galicia*

*Cantos da terra e danzas antigas*

*Jordi Savall (vielle, rebec, rebab) & Pedro Estevan (percussion)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtHdu4IvTp8A97UI5zjUcbcQ42D1AW7y1


----------



## Dimace

OK... I can see the land, but tomorrow my ship and I will be in the harbour's safety! :lol:

So, for the time being let us have a small but beautiful LP presentation to fix my /our mood.* This is very nice 2XLP recording from BPO and Karajan with the Ballett Suites from the most famous Tschaikowskys Balletts.* Nice sound und excellent music choices.


----------



## pmsummer

Mollie John said:


> PM, are these one and the same with differing covers? -
> 
> View attachment 124979
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. It's a wonderful recording! Estevan really shines.


----------



## Faramundo

Today I've listened to the first CD in this Debussy box by Walter Gieseking and also this Chamber Music collection by Poulenc.
Both made my day and made me feel good.


----------



## Rambler

*Anton Batagov - Bach* on MEL CD















The second disk from this 2 CD set of Anton Bagatov (piano) playing Bach. Here we have the Partita No. 6 E minor - a wonderful work here taking over an hour to perform.

The repeats are often performed at quite a different speed to the first time around. Not sure I am convinced by this.

Beautiful moments but overall I am somewhat irritated by this performance!


----------



## Rambler

*Arias For Guadagni* Iestyn Davies (countertenor) with Arcangelo directed by Jonathon Cohen on hyperion















Rather nice.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan

Is this a smaller group of performers? There were certain moments where I felt like they were at about 2/3 of the volume/power level they should be at. Besides that, this is a pretty good performance.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 35 Haffner K385 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
> Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan
> 
> Is this a smaller group of performers? There were certain moments where I felt like they were at about 2/3 of the volume/power level they should be at. Besides that, this is a pretty good performance.


With this Suzuki I have the Bach Cantatas, if I remember correctly. (SACDs...) If is the same guy and ensemble we are speaking for hammer recordings. The Japs are doing very fine job in classical music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Bohm.


----------



## haydnguy

Here's one I haven't listened to in a long time. Beautiful.


----------



## RockyIII

haydnguy said:


> Did that one sound like it was played too fast for you?


I have read some reviews that commented on Hamelin's faster tempo as possibly detracting from some of the slower movements, but I have been enjoying listening to them. The tempo doesn't bother me, perhaps because I have very little listening experience with previous recordings of these sonatas.

Do you have a recording that you recommend?


----------



## Rambler

*Chanticleer - Our American Journey* on TELDEC








American choral music. Includes some traditional American church music from the 18th and 19th centuries. Then some much more contemporary music.

A very pleasing, varied and well recorded selection.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Here's one I haven't listened to in a long time. Beautiful.


VERY NICE set with fantastic sound. The 1st Symphony, which I ALWAYS use to evaluate Scriabin's symphonies almost excellent…

This symphony, with Bruckner's 9th, Tschaikowskys 5th, Mahler's 2nd, Beethoven's 7th and Liszt's 1st, are for me the MUST in the symphonies world. Alexander, for me always, is, after my Master, the MOST charismatic (charismatic not the biggest) composer in the history of music. Pure genius! (Symphonies, Etüde, Sonatas, everything to Olympus and higher). *This is music!*


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> VERY NICE set with fantastic sound. The 1st Symphony, which I ALWAYS use to evaluate Scriabin's symphonies almost excellent…
> 
> This symphony, with Bruckner's 9th, Tschaikowskys 5th, Mahler's 2nd, Beethoven's 7th and Liszt's 1st, are for me the MUST in the symphonies world. Alexander, for me always, is, after my Master, the MOST charismatic (charismatic not the biggest) composer in the history of music. Pure genius! (Symphonies, Etüde, Sonatas, everything to Olympus and higher). *This is music!*


Your enthusiasm for Scriabin makes me want to revisit his symphonies. I may have to pick up this Muti set. The only thing holding me back is... Muti. I can't say I've ever been impressed with him as a conductor. Am I missing something, or is he nothing special...? The other one I am considering is Vlad Ashkenazy. Now there's a conductor I really like.


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Charles Ives*: Central Park in the Dark & The Unanswered Question. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Symphony no. 2 in Em Rattle, Los Angles (1984)

I was going to post about a new recording I just received in the mail from Presto but then got side tracked by this masterpiece. Listen carefully to the extended slow movement that opens the piece and you will swear that Stephen Foster's mid 19th century song 'Beautiful Dreamer' is about to break out in full force. But then he gets back to that Russian business : ) And we are forever gratified.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> I have read some reviews that commented on Hamelin's faster tempo as possibly detracting from some of the slower movements, but I have been enjoying listening to them. The tempo doesn't bother me, perhaps because I have very little listening experience with previous recordings of these sonatas.
> 
> Do you have a recording that you recommend?


Amazon says it can't pull up all my orders. I know I have it in my big box set by Brilliant but I just remember I was listening to a lot of Haydn (12 years ago) and thought it was way too fast. (Just my HO).


----------



## 13hm13

Florent Schmitt
La tragédie de Salomé Op. 50
Psaume XLVII Op. 38









Sharon Sweet, Soprano
Orchestre Philharmonique et Choeurs de Radio France
Marek Janowski
Erato 2292450292 (1990)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125001


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"

Quartet No. 32 in C major, Op. 33, No. 3, "The Bird"
Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33, No. 6
Quartet No. 34 in B flat major, Op. 33, No. 4

Kodály Quartet

1994


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:










Highly recommended disc.


----------



## WVdave

Dvořák; Symphonies Nos. 7, 8 and 9 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam, Colin Davis
Philips ‎- 6998 029, 3 × Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Italy, 1968.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1/ Fantasie in C major, Op. 17/ Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Here's one I haven't listened to in a long time. Beautiful.


I've still got the L.P.s from the first release, later I bought the EMI box set, outstanding conducting by Riccardo Muti .


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

and other works

Truls Mørk (cello), Louis Lortie (piano), Hélène Mercier (piano) & Alasdair Malloy (glass harmonica)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi



> BBC Music Magazine March 2016
> 
> [Mørk's] noble command is ideal in the darkly blazing, virtuosic second concerto. One of our great lyric instrumentalists, he gives a deeply-felt, but never over-dramatised performance, a piercing tenderness underlying what can sound sentimental in the hands of a lesser artist. Bergen's beautifully-tuned winds create subtle intimacy in the idyllic Andante


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Your enthusiasm for Scriabin makes me want to revisit his symphonies. I may have to pick up this Muti set. The only thing holding me back is... Muti. I can't say I've ever been impressed with him as a conductor. Am I missing something, or is he nothing special...? The other one I am considering is Vlad Ashkenazy. Now there's a conductor I really like.


Don't be afraid of Ricardo. In this recording he is doing very well. As alternative, I can suggest Svetlanov's recording from EMI-Warner. Another must set for Alexander.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Passion Cantatas

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 17


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Itullian

1 & 2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

BEeethoeven: Christ on The Mount of Olives

Deutekom/Gedda/ Sotin

Bonn Orchester der Beethovenhalle - Volker Wangenheim (Conductor)


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*

Armonico Tributo


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani

Plácido Domingo, Ruggero Raimondi, Martina Arroyo, Sherrill Milnes

John Alldis Choir, New Philharmonia Orchestra, James Levine.


----------



## janxharris

Beethoven String Quartet 14 - Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

janxharris said:


> Beethoven String Quartet 14 - Alban Berg Quartet.


One of the best if not the best IMO.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 125001
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> "Russian Quartets"
> 
> Quartet No. 32 in C major, Op. 33, No. 3, "The Bird"
> Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33, No. 6
> Quartet No. 34 in B flat major, Op. 33, No. 4
> 
> Kodály Quartet
> 
> 1994


Excellent CD. I spent so much of last month listening to it. Three brilliant, short but sweet quartets.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Wow, what a gripping performance. I can't believe how good the sound is for 1954. I believe this was the first stereo recording of this extremely famous piece and, as far as I'm concerned, the best. Never have I heard the music come to life so much. This is great music that I think has been done to death with overexposure (much like, say, Beethoven's 5th), but Reiner makes it come to life. What a conductor. One of the very best.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
En Saga, Op. 9
Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
The Bard, Op. 64
The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
The Oceanides, Op. 73



> BBC review 20th November 2002
> 
> Vänskä and his orchestra are utterly at home with the scores, but never routine or matter of fact. From the poignant harp chords that begin The Bard to the restless Night Ride and Sunrise every gesture counts, and every sound is beautifully caught...this latest offering from BIS is brilliant, one of the best recordings of Sibelius I've heard for a long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations on themes by Grétry, Paisiello, Righini and Winter

Larry Weng (piano).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part one this afternoon.

_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.1 (1899-1900):
_Variations_ in B-flat minor for piano op.3 (1901-03):
_Four Etudes_ for piano op.4 (1900-02):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04):
_Variations on a Polish Folk Theme_ in B-minor for piano op.10 (1900-04):
_Fantasy_ in C for piano op.14 (1905):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1906 and 1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):










_Concert Overture_ in E for orchestra op.12 (1904-05):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.19 (1909-10):



_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets, Op. 17, Nos. 1, 2, 4.*


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Trios Op.1/3, Op. 97. Trio con Brio Copenhagen. Another excellent installment from this group. They really sing in the op. 1 and deliver an exciting, dynamic Archduke. Musicianship is outstanding; the string tone was gorgeous and the pianist had a great touch. The recording perspective is a bit in your face would be my only small quibble. Very recommended.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Bernstein: Serenade (after Plato's 'Symposium')*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman *

*Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman 
*
*Foss: Three American Pieces*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman *


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Prokofiev cello concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Duncan

*Offenbach Colorature*

*Jodie Devos (soprano)
Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Laurent Campellone*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m3X33sETVzFrV0MLRc7gujUvgwIyzEvLk

"Soprano Jodie Devos, who has signed with Alpha for several recordings, here pays homage to Offenbach, whose bicentenary of his birth is celebrated in 2019. This programme shows Offenbach's fascination with the vocal fireworks of coloratura divas. This kind of 'lyric coloratura' or 'soprano leggero' voice runs like a thread through most of the composer's oeuvre, from his first pieces for two or three soloists to those grand frescoes of his maturity, La Vie parisienne, Robinson Crusoé, and Orphée aux Enfers.

The coloratura soprano also adorns Offenbach's less frivolous operettas (such as Fantasio), as well as his only serious opera - Les Contes d'Hoffmann - in which the role of the doll (with only one aria, but what an aria!) is among the most famous in the entire French repertoire. Concocted collaboratively with Alexandre Dratwicki and the Palazzetto Bru Zane, this recorded programme - tailor-made for Jodie Devos - presents innumerable rarities from Mesdames de la Halle, Boule-de-Neige,Un mari à la porte, Le Roi Carotte, Le Voyage dans la lune, and Vert-Vert. In the famous Barcarolle "Belle nuit, Ô nuit d'amour", she is joined by up-and coming mezzo-soprano Adèle Charvet."

_"This is a marriage made in musical heaven with the young Dutch soprano Jodie Devos reminding us just how gifted Jacques Offenbach was as a composer…She's a gravity-defying coloratura soprano who would have thrilled the composer; and she's certainly not the proverbial canary…Metaphorically, you're on your feet before Devos is effortlessly stretching up to her final top notes."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The main thing to say about Devos - and her thoroughly idiomatic partner-in-frolic, Laurent Campellone - is that she (and this is a huge compliment) delivers all that is required of her, and more, with the apparent ease of one who knows how important it is to conceal the difficulty. The real kicker with this album is the way in which number after number springs its surprises. The vocal pyrotechnics are artfully designed to make one's jaw hit the floor."_
- Gramophone


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

*Opus Utimum*
*( Der Schwanengesang )*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos and song without words.

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125021


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in G major, Op. 76, No. 1
String Quartet in D minor, Op. 76, No. 2, "Fifths"
String Quartet in C major, Op. 76, No. 3, "Emperor"

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## D Smith

Haydn yesterday and today. The Doric Haydn has become my preferred SQ recordings and Dorati and Karajan are terrific for big band Haydn.

String Quartets Op. 20 1-6. Doric String Quartet.










String Quartets Op. 64 1-3 Doric String Quartet










Symphony No. 100. Dorati/LSO. Sorry, no album cover.

Symphonies Nos. 102-103 Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## Enthusiast

Holst from Hickox. Good stuff! He has the folk music influences, of course, but he could also be quite modern.









But that disc doesn't have the essential Egdon Heath so I had to play this one as well (I listened to the Britten Sinfonia da Requiem - I'd forgotten how good Previn was with that - as well as Egdon Heath).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto
*

I've had this piece stuck in my head for a couple weeks. Oh, well, it's better than that incident with Baby Shark.


----------



## Itullian

Koopman is so wonderful in these works.
And the packaging is beautiful.
It makes buying the complete set very tempting.


----------



## Duncan

*Mirages*

*Opera Arias & Songs
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kty19ygKNhVFWkgt5I-ZA1qVM3b-cntx8

"Soprano Sabine Devieilhe's signature operatic role, Lakmé, forms the starting point for her enticing album Mirages. A collection of opera and song in French, its theme is the exotic allure of faraway - and imagined - places and people. In addition to three numbers from Delibes' opera, it features music by Berlioz, Debussy and Stravinsky and some rarer names: Thomas, Messager, Koechlin and Delage. Devieilhe is joined by mezzo-soprano Marianne Crebassa, pianist Alexandre Tharaud and the period-instrument orchestra Les Siècles under its founder, François-Xavier Roth."
_
"Roth exploits the period instruments of Les Siècles to emphasise the sheer variety of orchestral colours on display (captured in excellent sound) and accompanies with sensitivity. Devieilhe, meanwhile, has a wonderfully instinctive and apparently effortless way with this music...All in all, this refreshing, fascinating and beguiling album is impossible to resist. Highly recommended."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Berlioz: La Mort d'Ophélie
Debussy: La romance d'Ariel
Debussy: Mes longs cheveux (from Pelléas et Mélisande)
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delage: Quatre Poèmes hindous
Delibes: Lakmé
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Sous le dôme épais (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Tu m'as as donné le plus doux rêve (from Lakmé)
Koechlin: Shéhérazade Op. 84, Vol. 2: Le voyage
Massenet: Celle qui vient est plus belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Thaïs
Messager: Le jour sous le soleil beni (from Madame Chrysanthème)
Messager: Madame Chrysanthème
Stravinsky: Ah, joie, emplis mon coeur (from Le Rossignol)
Stravinsky: The Nightingale
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Thomas, Ambroise: Hamlet

*Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital*

*BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal*

*Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album*


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi ‎- Ercole Sul Termodonte*

Villazón, Basso, Ciofi, Damrau, DiDonato, Genaux, Jaroussky, Lehtipuu, 
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto*
Perlman, Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra

A revisit of a favorite performance of this piece


----------



## Guest

From the set:










Années de Pèlerinage, numbers 6-9 of Première année, numbers 1-4 of Deuxième année.

Enjoying the music. My overall impression is the performance by Howard is well played, but a bit under-characterized. I will make my way through the rest of the set (Annees de Pelerinage, not the entire box) and perhaps listen again to another version, perhaps Berman or Bolez.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Holst from Hickox. Good stuff! He has the folk music influences, of course, but he could also be quite modern.
> 
> View attachment 125022


I tried so hard to like those Holst "concerto grosso" pieces. Really I did.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


>


When I get through the Bruggen set of London Symphonies I think I will dip into Karajan.


----------



## Dimace

It came to Scriabin and to the excellent set of R. Muti. After, the Flamen boy made a comment, and I answered to him with another good suggestion, as an alternative to Brilliant set. So, here we are! *Evgeny and Scriabin's complete symphonies from EMI - Warner. *Very good as music, luxurious as material set.


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> From the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Années de Pèlerinage, numbers 6-9 of Première année, numbers 1-4 of Deuxième année.
> 
> Enjoying the music. My overall impression is the performance by Howard is well played, but a bit under-characterized. I will make my way through the rest of the set and perhaps listen again to another version, perhaps Berman or Bolez.


*Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja!!!!* :tiphat::tiphat: Das IST musik! Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 101.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part two tonight.

_Métopes_ - three poems for piano op.29 (1915):
_(12) Études_ for piano op.33 (1916):
_(3) Masques_ for piano op.34 (1915-16)
Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):










_Love Songs of Hafiz_ - eight songs for voice and orchestra op.26 [Texts: Khwāja Shams-ud-Dīn Muḥammad Ḥāfeẓ-e Shīrāzī, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1911 and 1914):










Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916):
_Three Paganini Caprices_ for violin and piano op.40 (1918):










Symphony no.3 [_Pieśń o nocy (Song of the Night)_] for tenor/soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī, trans. by Tadeusz Miciński] (1914-16):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 101.*


Oddly, that looks like a tempting purchase, even though I am not much of a Karajan guy. It just happens to encompass all of the repertoire that I think he excels in, though I don't like any of his Mozart recordings.


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi & Frescobaldi: Madrigali / Arie musicali*

René Jacobs, Gustav Leonhardt, Floris Rommerts, Michiel ten Houte de Lange, Marjanne Kweksilber,
Marius van Altena, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, Michael Schopper, Montserrat Figueras, Nigel Rogers


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Oddly, that looks like a tempting purchase, even though I am not much of a Karajan guy. It just happens to encompass all of the repertoire that I think he excels in, though I don't like any of his Mozart recordings.


I don't know if it counts for anything, but I've been happy with it. I got it mainly for Beethoven and Bruckner and Mendelssohn's 2nd symphony, but the rest was a pleasant surprise for the price.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
The elusive third symphony remains elusive.


----------



## DavidA

Got the four discs fore less than three quid. Pretty amazing playing here.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Listening to Ives' Sonata No. 2.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> View attachment 125035
> 
> 
> Got the four discs fore less than three quid. Pretty amazing playing here.


If you like the playing you may find the later edition to be worth paying for. That was one release where I found that there was a significant improvement in the later version. (There was a fancy SACD release, and that master became the basis for later CD editions.)


----------



## Selby

Pierre Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2 (1948)
_Maurizio Pollini_









I recommend people watching this analysis of the piece (



). After seeing this video I listened to Pollini's rendition every day for a month straight. This esoteric, jagged half-an-hour piece became a favorite. I now find the work extremely meditative.

Claude Debussy: Études, L 136 (1915)
_Maurizio Pollini_









It's possible that I enjoy this set more than his acclaimed preludes.


----------



## flamencosketches

Selby said:


> Pierre Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2 (1948)
> _Maurizio Pollini_
> 
> View attachment 125041
> 
> 
> I recommend people watching this analysis of the piece (
> 
> 
> 
> ). After seeing this video I listened to Pollini's rendition every day for a month straight. This esoteric, jagged half-an-hour piece became a favorite. I now find the work extremely meditative.
> 
> Claude Debussy: Études, L 136 (1915)
> _Maurizio Pollini_
> 
> View attachment 125042
> 
> 
> It's possible that I enjoy this set more than his acclaimed preludes.


Fascinating. It's a great piece, but I don't know how long I could handle daily listening for a month! I think it might be Boulez's most challenging works, for listener and performer alike.

@Baron Scarpia, is this the later issue you refer to?










I love Gieseking's Debussy, but I have the earlier pressing that David posted.


----------



## 13hm13

Found it on YouTube .... apparently orig. released on a Philips 2-LP set in 1979 ... looking for CD/digital version ...









G.B. Pergolesi U.W. Van Wassenaer I Musici Pina Carmirelli Living Baroque
Van Wassenaer (Composer), Giovanni Battista Pergolesi (Composer)

EDIT:

Philips did release it on CD ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125044


*Franz Schubert*

Winterreise

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor 
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2014


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Philippe Emanuel Bach:
concerto in A minor, Wq 166
Concerto in B flat major, Wq 132
Sonata in A minor, Wq 132










Patrick Gallois flute
Toronto Camerata, Kevin Mallon, Allen Whear, cello concerto
Dorothea Ventura, Harpsichord


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th (9th) Symphony.

Manacorda and the Potsdammer Akademie...….

Excellent (and oddly rather ignored) recording and interpretation from a marvellous cycle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125046


If You Love Me
18th-century Italian songs

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
György Fischer, piano

1992


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to the Debussy and Ravel String Quartets, an old 1953 recording by the Loewenguth Quartet










Obviously the audio quality is a limitation, but these performances are hypnotic, like listening to a ghostly apparition from another time. Beautiful.

(I don't have the LP, it's included in the DG "Mono" box set.)


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## pmsummer

ORPHEUS I AM
_A Tribute to Lawes and Johnson in the Form of an Idealized Jacobean Masque_
*William Lawes
Robert Johnson*
John Potter - tenor
Barbara Borden - soprano
David Cordier - alto
Harry Van der Kamp - bass
Tragicomedia instrumental ensemble
-Andrew Lawrence-King - Renaissance harp
-Paul O'Dette - lute
-Erin Headley - bass viole
-Ursala Weiss - violin
-Stephen Stubbs - director, archlute, theorbo
_
EMI Reflexe_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - disc 2 of 2 - Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra in music by George Gershwin:










*An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Lullaby* (I prefer this in the string quartet arrangement)
*Walking The Dog
Mexican Dance
Catfish Row
O land of Mine, America*

On the way home from school, when "Walking The Dog" began playing, I couldn't help but have a stupid smile on my face for the two and a half minutes it played.....brilliant!


----------



## skywachr

Shostakovich Symphony No. 12 " The Year 1917"

Rouslan Raychev
Orchestra of the Bulgarian Television and Radio

Surprisingly good quality recording. Somehow there is something especially powerful and chilling about the works of Shostokovich performed by musicians under the thumb of the Soviets during this period of time. This recording was issued just at the time of the announcement of Shostokovich's death.

The premiere recording of the first performance of the live performance of Shostakovich Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar" in Moscow in 1965 is the most powerful and chilling of all.


----------



## 13hm13

Scarlatti: Concerti & Sinfonie

Alessandro Scarlatti (Composer), Domenico Scarlatti (Composer), Fabio Biondi (Conductor), etc.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; ‎Symphony No. 6 In F Op. 68 "Pastoral"
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Monteux 
London Records ‎- STS 15161, Vinyl, LP, US, 1967.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17-18

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Wagner : Lorin Maazel, Berliner Philharmoniker ‎- Der „Ring" Ohne Worte · The "Ring" Without Words
Label: Telarc ‎- CD-80154
Released: 1988


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3/ Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

Olli Mustonen (piano and conductor)

Tapiola Sinfonietta.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## Rogerx

Graf: Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## jim prideaux

Otaka and the BBC National Orch. Wales.

to start the day......the appropriately autumnal 5th Symphony of Glazunov (it is to these ears!)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Otaka and the BBC National Orch. Wales.
> 
> to start the day......the appropriately autumnal 5th Symphony of Glazunov (it is to these ears!)


…….and on to the 6th!

Well aware of the reservations expressed by many regarding Glazunov's music but I really do enjoy the apparently effortless lyricism......


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Chamber Music

The Nash Ensemble

Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
Caprice sur des airs danois et russes for piano, flute, oboe and clarinet Op. 79
Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
Oboe Sonata in D major Op. 166
Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 41
Piano Quintet in A minor Op. 14
Septet in E flat major for piano, trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello and double bass Op. 65
Tarantella in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> I tried so hard to like those Holst "concerto grosso" pieces. Really I did.


I got to know the St Paul's and Brook Green suites as a child and liked them well enough then. But I only returned to them recently. Even The Planets was a relatively recent rediscovery. And I think the works here, especially the Double Concerto, are very much works of the composer of that masterpiece. But for a long time I thought of Holst as a "second-rate Vaughan Williams" and I had been assuming that he wrote most in the middle of the 20th Century. But he was a little earlier and I guess one thing that surprised me was quite how "modern" some of his works were. Not that that matters but it did encourage me to listen again. The works on that disc are a strange mixture of old and new - you get big tunes (usually taken from well-known folk or at least "English" songs) along with some fairly striking and quite modernist writing. And a distinct musical personality. Suddenly I find myself enjoying them. Egdon Heath is something of a masterpiece. I think I remember that his close friend, Vaughan Williams, found it hard to like because of its modernism?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous recorded sound accorded to Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in this programme of colourful Hungarian showpieces. I'm not normally a Solti fan, but this disc finds him conducting music conducive to his style.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 18


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Koopman is so wonderful in these works.
> And the packaging is beautiful.
> It makes buying the complete set very tempting.


A third edition is on its way,I have the second.The first takes a lot of space but you have all the information you need in the booklets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part three this late morning/early afternoon.

The works here are at the beginning of what is described as Szymanowski's 'final' period, when his music moved away from lush impressionism and exoticism and contains, among other things, more earthy folk-based elements than before. It could be said that because of its lengthy gestation the opera _King Roger_ is the somewhat overdue culmination of Szymanowski's second period - in places it reminds me of Delius at his most perfumed and shimmery.

_Mandragora_ - pantomime in three scenes for orchestra op.43 (1920):
No.3 from _Four Etudes_ op.4 for piano - arr. for orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1900-02 - arr. ????):
_Harnasie_ - ballet-pantomime in two acts with prologue and epilogue for tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra op.55 [Text: Jerzy Rytard/Helena Roj-Kozłowska/Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (1923-31):



_Król Roger_[_King Roger_ - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto: by Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz/Karol Szymanowski] (1918-24):



_Słopiewnie_ [_Wordsong_] - five songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.46b [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1921 - arr. 1923-24):



_20 Mazurkas_ for piano op.50 (1924-25):










String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> Holst from Hickox. Good stuff! He has the folk music influences, of course, but he could also be quite modern.
> 
> View attachment 125022
> 
> 
> But that disc doesn't have the essential Egdon Heath so I had to play this one as well (I listened to the Britten Sinfonia da Requiem - I'd forgotten how good Previn was with that - as well as Egdon Heath).
> 
> View attachment 125023


When I was a teenager I loved Thomas Hardy, especially _The Return of the Native_ in which the heath plays a great part, almost like another character. I had a great musical mentor, a man much older than me, who had very wide ranging tastes, and he introduced me to Holst's _Egdon Heath_, which I have loved ever since. I have a recording of it conducted by Andrew Davis, though I think the one I had back then was conducted by Adrian Boult. A neglected mini masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)



> Ashkenazy's chronological trawl overlaps significantly with Garrick Ohlsson's survey of Scriabin's Poèmes...but Ashkenazy's approach is quite different - more reflective and sometimes indulgent,... - The Guardian, 5th March 2015, More…


----------



## Dimace

To fulfil one promise is good. With my trustworthy ladder I climbed to the mountain where Der Vater is sleeping and I awaked him up from his sleep. ''What the FFF you want from me?'' he asked me. ''Can I borrow your *Cantatas* for a moment?'' I told him. ''You waked me up to make jokes? You don't listen any cantatas and now is too late to start with them!'' He was angry… ''Father, I' doing this with the best of intensions. I will present them to some friends, who are listen to you day and night. Maybe you can make new friends and admirers.'' ''If it is like this, take my Cantatas and leave me in my peace, romantic MF!''

I tried hard for you, my friends! :lol: Here is the result of my efforts! Worship the Father with this great BS and don't forget: One Liszt per day makes the man healthy! :lol:









(I have listened only from YT one-two Cantatas, from Suzuki. They are good. From the set itself I have listened nothing. It is still unopened… What I can say is that it seems that the material quality is SUPER.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Four and Twenty Fiddlers*

Another fine recording with the Parley of Instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concertos & Aubade

Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner

[Lortie and Mercier] perform [the Poulenc] with great panache, also capturing the work's more reflective qualities, with Edward Gardner and the BBC Philharmonic providing by turns zestful and... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2015,


----------



## 13hm13

Ives: Symphonies / Orchestral Sets 1 & 2









Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, The Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Conductor: Zubin Mehta, Christoph Von Dohnanyi, Neville Marriner


----------



## Marinera

Bal-kan. Honey and Blood - Cycles of Life 
Disk 3 - V. Winter: Spirituality, Sacrifice, Exhile and Death VI. (Re)Conciliation
Jordi Savall, Hesperion XXI


----------



## Duncan

*Come to Me in My Dreams*

*120 years of songs from the RCM

Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Joseph Middleton (piano)*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lM_vgU3hRajhYEGixA_jWEtgs5zjbGnkA

"Dame Sarah Connolly's exceptional nocturnally inspired recital spans over 120 years of British song from Stanford to Turnage, and includes world premieres of two songs by Benjamin Britten. Marking Sarah Connolly's Proms recital debut, the centenary of Sir Hubert Parry's death, and British composers in general, who studied or taught at the Royal College of Music, this album is an astonishing collection not to be missed."

_"A truly lovely programme, this, as generous as it is absorbing… Connolly is at her characteristically supple, golden-toned and intelligent best throughout, and she enjoys impeccable support from Joseph Middleton. Chandos's sound and presentation are likewise beyond reproach, and it all adds up to a disc that I have not the slightest doubt will give enormous satisfaction for many moons to come."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Il Etait Une Fois... (Once Upon a Time)*

*Jodie Devos (soprano) & Caroline Meng (mezzo-soprano)
Quatuor Giardini*

Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k8FbPFOSSgYPL25V9IEBqbovMJd4QxfY0

"Romanticism replaced the element of mythological fantasy in Baroque opera with fairytale fantasy. The fairytale is omnipresent on the French stage, whether in spoken theatre, ballet or opera. It is no coincidence that Cinderella and Bluebeard so appealed to nineteenth-century composers ...

This project, initiated by the Palazzetto Bru Zane, is constructed like a 'universal' fairytale inspired by Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Bluebeard, Hop-o'-My-Thumb and others, as set to music by French composers of the Romantic era. It alternates between famous composers (Offenbach, Massenet, Chausson ... and Rossini, here sung in French) and others who are still little-known (Viardot, Silver, Serpette, De Rillé, Isouard).

Conceived by Alexandre Dratwicki and transcribed by him for piano quartet and two singers, a soprano and a mezzo, this imaginary opera is splendidly performed by Jodie Devos and Caroline Meng - who, at one point in the story, having sung a queen, dons breeches to play a prince. For her part, the soprano, who ends up as the winsome princess of Massenet and Offenbach, must first endure the torments of uncertain love."

*Composers*

Chausson, Ernest (1855-99)
Isouard, Nicolas (1775-1818)
Massenet, Jules Emile Frederic (1842-1912)
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-80)
Rillé, Laurent de (1824-1915)
Rossini, Gioacchino Antonio (1792-1868)
Schmitt, Florent (1870-1958)
Serpette, Gaston (1846-1904)
Severac, Deodat de (1873-1921)
Silver, Charles (1868-1949)
Toulmouche, Frédéric Michel (1850-1909)
Viardot-Garcia, Pauline (1821-1910)

*Works*

Isouard: Ah quel plaisir! Ah quel beau jour! (from Cendrillon)
Massenet: Toi qui m'es apparue (from Cendrillon)
Offenbach: Examinez bien ma figure (from La fille du tambour-major)
Offenbach: Je suis nerveuse, je suis fievreuse (from Le voyage dans la lune)
Offenbach: Mon dieu! Qu'ai-je ressenti là? (from Le voyage dans la lune)
Offenbach: On prend un ange d'innocence (from Barbe-bleue)
Rillé: L'amour ? Qu'est-ce donc que l'amour? (from Le petit poucet)
Rossini: Cruda sorte! Amor tiranno! (from L'Italiana in Algeri)
Serpette: Je l'adorais, cet être-là (from La demoiselle du téléphone)
Severac: Pippermint-Get: Valse brillante de concert
Silver, C: Quelle force inconnue en ce jardin m'amène? (from La belle au bois dormant)
Toulmouche: Le flirt, ô passe-temps charmant (from La saint-valentin)
Viardot-Garcia: Je viens te rendre à l'espérance (from Cendrillon)


----------



## millionrainbows

Linos Ensemble: Brahms Serenade No. 2, Wagner Siegfried-Idyll. I've always thought that full orchestral music was ill-suited for reproduction on hi-fi systems, so I gravitate towards smaller chamber orchestras. The Linos Ensemble really delivers.


----------



## WildThing

*Tomás Luis de Victoria - Requiem, 1605*

Harry Christophers: The Sixteen


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2and Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004

Daniel Lozakovich (violin),

Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125062


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 76, No. 4, "Sunrise"
String Quartet in D major, Op. 76, No. 5
String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 76, No. 6

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## millionrainbows

André Jolivet (1905-1974): Complete Flute Music, vol. 1 - Manuela Wiesler, flute. Imagine Edgar Varese's Density 21.5 extended to a whole body of work.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Grieg- Peer Gynt, Suiten 1&2, Sibelius- Der Schwan von Tuonela, Karellia Suite*

With: *Bamberger Symphoniker, Richard Kraus, RSO Helsinki, Okko Kamu.*

Wonderful music, great sound in this DGMC. (427204-4)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64, /The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a

Orchestra Sinfonica RAI di Torino & Roma, Peter Maag.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symhony 1 & 2


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> Right now: *Grieg- Peer Gynt, Suiten 1&2, Sibelius- Der Schwan von Tuonela, Karellia Suite*
> 
> With: *Bamberger Symphoniker, Richard Kraus, RSO Helsinki, Okko Kamu.*
> 
> Wonderful music, great sound in this DGMC. (427204-4)
> 
> View attachment 125064


Great, so you still have a working cassette player. Back in the days, I used mine to record radio broadcasts and make tapes as gifts for friends. Too bad it doesn't work like that anymore...


----------



## Marinera

From Dumestre box, disk 6. 
















Italian baroque lamentations for solo voice. Sublime performance by Maria Cristina Kiehr


----------



## Dimace

NLAdriaan said:


> Great, so you still have a working cassette player. Back in the days, I used mine to record radio broadcasts and make tapes as gifts for friends. Too bad it doesn't work like that anymore...


Yes! I have an Onkyo, a true Jap TD! As a collector, I noticed that the MC (in pristine or new condition) are starting slowly to grow in value. My 95% of them are in a new condition. This means that I'm buying only new or almost new. 40 years old? OK! But unopened. An old MC is dangerous… mostly for my ears. :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As good a disc of Wagner's Overtures and Preludes as you are likely to find.


----------



## Duncan

*Wagner - Overtures & Preludes*

*Lilo Brockhaus, Carlotta Ordassy, Barbro Ericson, Cvetka Ahlin, Helga Jenckel, Liselotte Rebmann, Danica Mastilovic, Ingrid Steger
Wiener Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bamberger Symphoniker, Karl Böhm, Rafael Kubelik, Herbert von Karajan*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n5qQy5cblXBUOKEDoM-zBZXgonsg_dCyc

*Works*

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer: Overture
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Wagner: Die Walküre: Ride of the Valkyries
Wagner: Faust Overture, WWV59
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Rienzi Overture
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Act 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerti a due cori No. 2 and No. 3*

Well, this embarrassing. I turned on the classical radio and heard this lively set of pieces and wondered what they were. It turns out I have had these recordings for a year hidden in the Pinnock box set. Oh, well, new discoveries are always nice.


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032, Vol. 5: L'homme de génie*

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No.80 In D Minor, Hob.I:80
Symphony No.81 In G Major, Hob.I:81
Symphony No.19 In D Major, Hob.I:19

*Joseph Martin Kraus*
Symphony In C Minor VB 142

_Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## Enthusiast

Not a CD I listen to very often but it's actually quite good.


----------



## Itullian

This came today. Big smile.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> This came today. Big smile.


You or Celii? :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Concerti a due cori No. 2 and No. 3*
> 
> Well, this embarrassing. I turned on the classical radio and heard this lively set of pieces and wondered what they were. It turns out I have had these recordings for a year hidden in the Pinnock box set. Oh, well, new discoveries are always nice.
> 
> View attachment 125068


Glad I'm not the only one! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Three Petrarch Sonnets from Liszt's Annees de Pelerinage (second year).










Beautiful performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 125075


Everything OK with the box set? I'm asking you, because my Tschaikowskys set was FFFFed. I mean had mistakes with the numbering of the CDs. Other is written outside, other inside. After this I bought nothing again from these series, despite the good performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Karol Szymanowski - fourth and final instalment tonight, concluding tomorrow. I've enjoyed this overview, but to complete the picture it would have been nice if I could have included some of Szymanowski's numerous songs for voice and piano, none of which I have.

_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra op.53 (1925-26):
_Litania do Marii Panny_ [_Litany to the Virgin Mary_] - two pieces for soprano, female choir and orchestra op.59 [Text: Jerzy Liebert] (1930-33):










Symphony no.4 [_Symphonie Concertante_] for piano and orchestra op.60 (1932):



Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):










_Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz_ for voice and piano op.5, arr. for voice and orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1902 - arr. ????):
_Pieśni księżniczki_ [_Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.31, three songs arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Zofia Szymanowska] (orig. 1915 - arr. 1933):
_Pieśni muezina szalonego_ [_Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_] - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano op.43, arr. for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (orig. 1918 - arr. 1934):










_Romantic Waltz_ for piano WoO (1925):
_Four Polish Pieces_ for piano WoO (1926):
_Two Mazurkas_ for piano op.62 (1933-34):


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Various works of Karol Szymanowski - fourth and final instalment tonight, concluding tomorrow. I've enjoyed this overview, but to complete the picture it would have been nice if I could have included some of *Szymanowski's numerous songs for voice and piano,* none of which I have.











*Szymanowski: Complete Songs voice & piano*

*Piotr Beczala (tenor), Urszula Kryger (mezzo), Iwona Sobotka (soprano) & Reinild Mees (piano)*

*Link to complete album (122 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kAxM_BEuaMK-bCjxNgkhlxvIrDV--H6Fw

"This set proposes a kind of luxury musical package- tour for the jet-set age - today expressionist Austria, tomorrow Slavic fantasy, the day after high-romanticism in Germany, and then away for a weekend in the exotic realms of the Near East. The different locales materialise out of thin air, colourful, fully formed, without a moment for the traveller to get bored on the way.

Szymanowski's song output is doubly intriguing - first, for those far-flung contrasts of style; second, because it's so little known. Though the Polish language is an issue, this admirable set reminds us that there are also songs in German and even a James Joyce cycle in English.

Four singers take part, one to each disc. Piotr Beczala is a light, poetic young tenor with some passion up his sleeve. He's dreamily captivating in the early Six Songs of Op 2, where Fauré and Rachmaninov seem to be whispering ideas alternately over Szymanowski's shoulders; catches well the change of tone to religious concentration in the Three Fragments by Jan Kasprowicz; and brings lyric beauty to the Schoenberginspired Op 13 settings.

The voice of soprano Juliana Gondek is a touch brittle for the sultry mood Szymanowski must have had in mind for the Songs of the InfatuatedMuezzin, and a bit more could be made of the words in the Joyce cycle; yet there's still much to enjoy. The sensitive singing of mezzo Urszula Kryger plunges straight into the swirling Tristanesque ecstasy of the Wagnerian Op-20 set. The glinting lights of the Orient return in Des HafisLiebeslieder, another set of paraphrases by Hans Bethge to place beside Das Lied von der Erde, and the four songs of Op 41 take us forward into more ambiguous and experimental terrain.

The familiar Songs of the Fairy Princess promise a magical opening to the fourth disc in a winning performance by young Iwona Sobotka. Here's a pure, steady, light soprano who can flit up into the ledger lines without a hint of shrillness.
She's also interesting in the antique Polish songs of the Spopiewnie, Op 46, and makes a lively job of the miniature Children's Rhymes of Op 49, even if a few go rather a long way.

The pianist, Reinild Mees, exhibits a faultless sense of atmosphere throughout, whether delicately conjuring Oriental mystery or thundering up and down Lisztian octaves. The adventurous traveller need look no further."
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Works*

Szymanowski: Bunte Lieder, Op. 22
Szymanowski: Complete Songs voice & piano
Szymanowski: Idom se siuhaje dolu, spiewajecy (Young highlanders descend, singing)
Szymanowski: Soldier's Songs (3)
Szymanowski: Songs (3) to words by Dymitr Dawydow, Op. 32
Szymanowski: Songs (4) with words by Tadeusz Micinski, Op. 11
Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, Op. 42
Szymanowski: The Swan, Op. 7
Szymanowski: Three Songs to Poems by Jan Kasprowicz, Op. 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Everything OK with the box set? I'm asking you, because my Tschaikowskys set was FFFFed. I mean had mistakes with the numbering of the CDs. Other is written outside, other inside. After this I bought nothing again from these series, despite the good performances.


I just counted all 38 discs, and mine is fine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125077
> 
> 
> *Szymanowski: Complete Songs voice & piano*
> 
> *Piotr Beczala (tenor), Urszula Kryger (mezzo), Iwona Sobotka (soprano) & Reinild Mees (piano)*
> 
> *Link to complete album (122 videos) - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kAxM_BEuaMK-bCjxNgkhlxvIrDV--H6Fw
> 
> "This set proposes a kind of luxury musical package- tour for the jet-set age - today expressionist Austria, tomorrow Slavic fantasy, the day after high-romanticism in Germany, and then away for a weekend in the exotic realms of the Near East. The different locales materialise out of thin air, colourful, fully formed, without a moment for the traveller to get bored on the way.
> 
> Szymanowski's song output is doubly intriguing - first, for those far-flung contrasts of style; second, because it's so little known. Though the Polish language is an issue, this admirable set reminds us that there are also songs in German and even a James Joyce cycle in English.
> 
> Four singers take part, one to each disc. Piotr Beczala is a light, poetic young tenor with some passion up his sleeve. He's dreamily captivating in the early Six Songs of Op 2, where Fauré and Rachmaninov seem to be whispering ideas alternately over Szymanowski's shoulders; catches well the change of tone to religious concentration in the Three Fragments by Jan Kasprowicz; and brings lyric beauty to the Schoenberginspired Op 13 settings.
> 
> The voice of soprano Juliana Gondek is a touch brittle for the sultry mood Szymanowski must have had in mind for the Songs of the InfatuatedMuezzin, and a bit more could be made of the words in the Joyce cycle; yet there's still much to enjoy. The sensitive singing of mezzo Urszula Kryger plunges straight into the swirling Tristanesque ecstasy of the Wagnerian Op-20 set. The glinting lights of the Orient return in Des HafisLiebeslieder, another set of paraphrases by Hans Bethge to place beside Das Lied von der Erde, and the four songs of Op 41 take us forward into more ambiguous and experimental terrain.
> 
> The familiar Songs of the Fairy Princess promise a magical opening to the fourth disc in a winning performance by young Iwona Sobotka. Here's a pure, steady, light soprano who can flit up into the ledger lines without a hint of shrillness.
> She's also interesting in the antique Polish songs of the Spopiewnie, Op 46, and makes a lively job of the miniature Children's Rhymes of Op 49, even if a few go rather a long way.
> 
> The pianist, Reinild Mees, exhibits a faultless sense of atmosphere throughout, whether delicately conjuring Oriental mystery or thundering up and down Lisztian octaves. The adventurous traveller need look no further."
> - The Gramophone Classical Music Guide
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Szymanowski: Bunte Lieder, Op. 22
> Szymanowski: Complete Songs voice & piano
> Szymanowski: Idom se siuhaje dolu, spiewajecy (Young highlanders descend, singing)
> Szymanowski: Soldier's Songs (3)
> Szymanowski: Songs (3) to words by Dymitr Dawydow, Op. 32
> Szymanowski: Songs (4) with words by Tadeusz Micinski, Op. 11
> Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, Op. 42
> Szymanowski: The Swan, Op. 7
> Szymanowski: Three Songs to Poems by Jan Kasprowicz, Op. 5


Yes, I've come across that set - probably the only comprehensive one out there but current prices are far too rich for my blood. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Playing the *Symphony in C major* by the half brother of Clara Schumann, Woldemar Bargiel. A tremendous and energetic work! It has nothing to envy to, say, Mendelssohn's 1st Symphony in those terms. It sounds classical but it was written in 1864. For me it's like a transitional work from Classicism to Romanticism. It's a formidable piece, certainly memorable and cogent. Recommended. Although this orchestra is not that known, their playing is incredible. Very recommended.


----------



## Colin M

Dvorak Symphony no. 7 in Dm. Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra

Stated simply, all things wonderful. I can't wait until this Dvorak guy composes nos. 8 and 9 : ) 

But in all seriousness, while I love the New World almost as much as I love LVB's no.6 and well almost any number symphony from DSCH, there is so much more to this giant from the end of the last century including this work and of course his string quartets.... and on and on.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Don Juan, op.20. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic. First time hearing this famous work, I am enjoying it. Strauss was a hell of a composer! I don't know why I'm always forgetting this, but I tend to remember him as a lightweight until I actually hear his music. These tone poems are great. I want to get my hands on the Kempe/Dresden box set, the 9CD. Perhaps I'm off on this, and I don't know quite what it is, but I think there is something of Mozart in Strauss. Despite the hyperexpressivity and lushness of the music, everything is "just so", and always so very melodic and easy to listen to. He may have been Mozart's true successor in the world of German opera. I am enjoying his music more and more.


----------



## jim prideaux

Skrowaczeski and the Saarbrucken RSO.

Beethoven-1st and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Richard Strauss*: Don Juan, op.20. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic. First time hearing this famous work, I am enjoying it. *Strauss was a hell of a composer! *I don't know why I'm always forgetting this, but I tend to remember him as a lightweight until I actually hear his music. These tone poems are great. I want to get my hands on the Kempe/Dresden box set, the 9CD. Perhaps I'm off on this, and I don't know quite what it is, but I think there is something of Mozart in Strauss. Despite the hyperexpressivity and lushness of the music, everything is "just so", and always so very melodic and easy to listen to. He may have been *Mozart's true successor in the world of German opera.* I am enjoying his music more and more.


Strauss, for me always, is after Bach, Beethoven, Bruckner, Wagner, Liszt, Tschaikowsky and Scriabin the biggest composer in human history and, as an orchestrator, the biggest with great difference from the second, who is Bruckner. He is also, with big distance, the best Lieder composer. (Liszt, Wagner and Ravel are following him)

Mozart made Italian Opera, but you have a point here… Strauss also is going deep to Komische Opera, with a style close to the Austrian. But, his best opera, Der Rosenkavalier, is 100% Deutsch. After Wagner, certainly, the biggest opera writer in German history. (listen also his Capriccio. It will help you a lot).


----------



## flamencosketches

^He is an excellent orchestrator. This is one of the main traits that has stood out to me in listening to his music lately. Your high opinion of him just gives me further reason to explore his music in more depth, I will have to check out the Capriccio you mention. Thanks. 

However, when you say he was the greatest Lieder composer, that sounds wrong to me. I haven't heard all that many of Strauss' Lieder, but don't think anyone can top Schubert, Schumann, and Mahler in my book.


----------



## 13hm13

John Fernstrom: Symphony No. 12 ... on this 1987 release:


----------



## 13hm13

Current Listening to this audio-only "Interview with Vernon Handley by Andrew McGregor on Arnold Bax's Symphonies"


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Luonnotar, Orch. Songs. Isokoski, Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## D Smith

String quartets today performed by some favourite groups. All albums very recommended.

Haydn: String Quartets op. 76 1-6. Doric String Quartet










Smetana String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas Quartet










Schumann String Quartets 2 & 3. Elias Quartet.










Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1. Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> ^He is an excellent orchestrator. This is one of the main traits that has stood out to me in listening to his music lately. Your high opinion of him just gives me further reason to explore his music in more depth, I will have to check out the Capriccio you mention. Thanks.
> 
> However, when you say he was the greatest Lieder composer, that sounds wrong to me. I haven't heard all that many of Strauss' Lieder, but don't think anyone can top *Schubert, Schumann, and Mahler* in my book.


All these together can't make ONE of Strauss's 4LL. I tell you this honestly and without any exaggeration. Listen Die Lieder with J. Norman and immediately you will understand this. And something also very important: The Songs have also lyrics. Don't they? Compare the lyrics of Strauss's Lieder to the other composers you mentioned. We are speaking for colossal poetic supremacy.


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Goethe-Lieder (Mignon I--III...). Schwarzkopf, Moore (EMI, anniver. edition)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> All these together can't make ONE of Strauss's 4LL. I tell you this honestly and without any exaggeration. Listen Die Lieder with J. Norman and immediately you will understand this. And something also very important: The Songs have also lyrics. Don't they? Compare the lyrics of Strauss's Lieder to the other composers you mentioned. We are speaking for colossal poetic supremacy.


I respect the passion, my friend. I'll have to give those another listen. I have heard and loved Ms. Norman in these Last Songs in the past, but it has been a while. I will agree that they form a brilliant song cycle, but Mahler's Rückert-Lieder and Das Lied von der Erde are hard to beat, for me.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and The City of London Sinfonia in his "Te Deum" and other church music:


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
Camerata Iberia
Juan Carlos de Mulder - vihuela, direction
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Daniel Carranza - vihuela
Ernesto Schmied - recorder
Francisco Luengo - viola da gamba
Carlos Mena - countertenor​_
M-A Recordings_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Owain Park:


----------



## Larkenfield

BWV 1001 Fugue by J. S. Bach, performed by Stephanie Jones






Presto BWV 1001 by J. S. Bach






Invierno Porteño by Astor Piazzolla






Stélé by Phillip Houghton


----------



## WildThing

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20*

Kodály Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Rogerx

D Smith said:


> String quartets today performed by some favourite groups. All albums very recommended.
> 
> Haydn: String Quartets op. 76 1-6. Doric String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smetana String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann String Quartets 2 & 3. Elias Quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1. Belcea Quartet.


What a wonderful selection, special the first two.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Op. 5 Cello Sonatas from the complete set by Heinrich Schiff and Till Fellner. Certainly not a best-seller but very fine music-making.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Job & Symphony No. 9

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Szymanowski

Rafal Blechacz (piano)



> This is breathtaking...There is never any doubt that there is a personality shaping the music and he has no fear about following his interpretative instinct on the day the microphones happen... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2012, More…


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to various recordings of Sinfonia Domestica for orchestra, Op. 53 / Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, for piano, left hand & orchestra, Op. 73 ...

... starting with David Zinman ....









.... may be the Kempe/EMI next?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not an actual Vivaldi Vespers, nor even a reconstruction of a particular event, more a liturgical concert of the type one might have heard back in Vivaldi's day to celebrate a day in the Christian calendar, in this case the Feast of the Assumption.

The performances by Alessandrini and his team are excellent and, though we have over two hours of music here, the selection is nicely varied.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 19


----------



## Haabrann

Buxtehude - Abendmusiken (2018 Alpha Classics Alpha 287)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Returning to the music of my old chum from the frozen north - orchestral works part one this morning.

_Kullervo_ - symphonic suite for soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: Finnish legends from the _Kalevala_] (1891-92):



_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - tone poem op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895):










_Karelia Suite_ op.11 - three pieces arr. from _Karelia: Music for a Lottery Soireé in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ WoO (1893):










_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns and strings op.15 [Text: Abraham Viktor Rydberg] (1894):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (1894):


----------



## Marinera

Trio Mediaeval - Folk Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> View attachment 125089
> 
> 
> Trio Mediaeval - Folk Songs


It is awesome that we have members like you in our community, my dearest. Members who are extremely focused and specialized in one certain music category and all its subgenres, as the Early music, which is really an ocean without end. I will buy this one because of its impressionistic cover, which I found magical! OK, because of the cover, could someone ask me. Yes! To pretend I know this kind of music isn't the best I can do and maybe is too late for me to love and exploit the early music. But, it isn't too late to gain more general knowledge of it, and, in this field, you help is really very valuable.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 2 & 7
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


What do you think? I'm considering purchasing this set. It's cheap. But I'm also curious about whether this or the later DG cycle is a more worthy purchase. I like what I've heard of both, and I love the Vienna sound, but I seem to prefer the slightly faster tempi of the Sony.

Speaking of Bernstein...










*Gustav Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder. Thomas Hampson (baritone), Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic. The VPO always sounds so perfect playing Mahler. Thomas Hampson is great. This is the first I've heard the Kindertotenlieder sung by a baritone, and he does a great job with it, but does not displace Janet Baker and Christa Ludwig as my favorites. Oddly, if I might add - correct me if I'm wrong, but these songs are written from the point of view of a bereaved father, no? In any case, Thomas Hampson is a great singer and shines here. He was young at the time of recording.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? I'm considering purchasing this set. It's cheap. But I'm also curious about whether this or the later DG cycle is a more worthy purchase. I like what I've heard of both, and I love the Vienna sound, but I seem to prefer the slightly faster tempi of the Sony.


For now ( if I where you), I would buy this one, the DG is also on DVD, also worth having like ...later on.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Dissonances

Quatuor Ebène

Divertimento in F major, K138
String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421
String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'


----------



## canouro

*Vasily Kalinnikov: Symphonic Works*

Symphony no 1 in G minor
Symphony no 2 in A major

_Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Enthusiast

Haabrann said:


> Buxtehude - Abendmusiken (2018 Alpha Classics Alpha 287)


That is great - for me a favourite purchase from the last year as well as being an introduction to Buxtehude.


----------



## Enthusiast

A delight! But plenty of drama as well. When I first got it I was expecting it to be a bit like Vivaldi but it is more Handelian (which is even better). A dramatic oratorio (and almost an opera) telling the story of "the first murder" (Cain's murder of Abel).


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Debussy: Le roi Lear (King Lear): incidental music, L107*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Debussy: Images for orchestra, L. 122*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Wien*

*Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Rachel Willis-Sørensen (soprano)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Ádám Fischer*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nqoL9d0zxgNtVOabxgcE2gdOVnQI_vvTU

"Esteemed tenor, Jonas Kaufmann, returns with his sensational new album "WIEN". This must-have album showcases the crowd-pleasing evergreens that turned Vienna into a beloved capital of classical music. "WIEN" features a stunning collection of operetta hits and Viennese songs composed between 1870 and 1950 - Kaufmann teams up with the world renowned Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Adam Fisher. Vienna's heyday for operetta produced stage-hits such as Johann Strauß's 'Komm in die Gondel' (from Eine Nacht in Venedig / A Night in Venice) the 'Clock Duet' from Die Fledermaus and the 'Title duet' from Wiener Blut, as well as Franz Léhar's 'Lippen Schweigen' from The Merry Widow.

The city also inspired many timeless songs including Robert Stolz's 'Im Prater blühn wieder die Bäume' and Rudolf Siecznski's 'Wien, Wien nur du allein', Hans May's 'Heut ist der Schönste Tag'; Hermann Leopoldi's 'In einem kleinen Café in Hernals' and Georg Kreisler's 'Der Tod muss ein Wiener sein' - to name a few of these charming songs championed down the years by the tenor-greats such as Richard Tauber, Rudolf Schock & Fritz Wunderlich - Kaufmann has won numerous prestigious awards including Gramophone Awards and Echo Klassik Awards."

*Works*

Benatzky: Ich muss wieder einmal in Grinzing sein
Kalman: Zwei Märchenaugen (from Die Zirkusprinzessin)
Kreisler, G: Der Tod muss ein Wiener sein
Kreuder: Sag beim Abschied leise 'Servus'
Kreuder: Sag zum Abschied leise Servus
Lehár: Lippen schweigen (from Die Lustige Witwe)
Leopoldi: In einem kleinen Café in Hernals
May, H: Es wird im Leben dir mehr genommen als gegeben
May, H: Heut ist der schönste Tag in meinem Leben
Siecynski: Wien, du Stadt meiner Traüm
Stolz, R: Im Prater bluh'n wieder die Baume, Op. 247
Stolz, R: Wien wird bei Nacht erst schön
Strauss, J, II: Ach, wie so herrlich zu schau'n (from Eine Nacht in Venedig)
Strauss, J, II: Dieser Anstand, so manierlich (from Die Fledermaus)
Strauss, J, II: Draußen im Sievering blüht schon der flieder (from Die Tänzerin Fanny Elssler)
Strauss, J, II: Komm in die Gondel (from Eine Nacht in Venedig)
Strauss, J, II: Sei mir gegrusst, du holdes Venezia! (from Eine Nacht in Venedig)
Strauss, J, II: Wiener Blut (from Wiener Blut)
Weinberger, J: Du wärst für mich die Frau gewesen
Zeller: Schenkt man sich Rosen in Tirol (from Der Vogelhändler)


----------



## Bourdon

*Musik Für Laute*

CD 1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Most of the vocal gold here is on the first disc, which includes the *Salome* Final Scene.


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> It is awesome that we have members like you in our community, my dearest. Members who are extremely focused and specialized in one certain music category and all its subgenres, as the Early music, which is really an ocean without end. I will buy this one because of its impressionistic cover, which I found magical! OK, because of the cover, could someone ask me. Yes! To pretend I know this kind of music isn't the best I can do and maybe is to late for me to love and exploit the early music. But, it isn't too late to gain more general knowledge of it, and, in this field, you help is really very valuable.


Thank you for your kind word Dimace and I'm glad to help :tiphat:. Although, with music listening that's like a chain reaction, lots of music I listen I mostly found here posted or discussed by members on this or other threads. And I would like to thank you as well, because I have now a number performers and composers brought to my attentions through reading your posts (My music wantlist became even bigger). I try to be inquisitive about the music from different periods, the quality and variety is immensely rewarding, but as they say - too much music, too little time.
This particular recording is atmospheric and singing is very beautiful, also perhaps this is only in my mind, but it has a certain haunting, eternal quality. I hope you'll like the music and will find it as magical as the cover


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Christian Zacharias


----------



## Marinera

From the box The Baroque Cello, Telemann's chamber music performed by Ensemble Baroque de Limoges & Christophe Coin


----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*

Symphony No. 8 in C Major, D. 944 "The Great"

_Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Berliner Philharmoniker _


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Philip Glass*


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo



> Financial Times 23rd February 2018
> 
> In this BBC Symphony Orchestra performance, conducted by Sakari Oramo and recorded with characteristic opulence by Chandos, the work comes across as an enjoyable indulgent orchestral showpiece- full of incident and variety. Schmitt's ingratiating Gallic style is always


----------



## Orfeo

Rogerx said:


> Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


I played that very album just yesterday (with plenty of Ravel, Dukas, Braga Santos, Branco, and Mompou to boot).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125102


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sonatas for fortepiano and violin
K 304, 306, and 526

Isabelle Faust, violin
Alexander Melnikov, fortepiano

2018


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125103


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sonatas for fortepiano and violin
K 296, 360/374b, 379/373a, and 454

Petra Müllejans, violin
Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano

2009


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Eybler: Requiem In C Minor*

Barbara Schlick, Isolde Assenheimer, Harry von Berne, Harry von der Kamp,
Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Steintor Barock Bremen, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## haydnguy

Getting ready for a wonderful listening marathon. The complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas from my recently purchased boxed-set by French pianist Yves Nat.


----------



## Bourdon

*Emilio de' Cavalieri*

CD 5

Lamentations


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? I'm considering purchasing this set. It's cheap. But I'm also curious about whether this or the later DG cycle is a more worthy purchase. I like what I've heard of both, and I love the Vienna sound, but I seem to prefer the slightly faster tempi of the Sony.
> 
> Speaking of Bernstein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder. Thomas Hampson (baritone), Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic. The VPO always sounds so perfect playing Mahler. Thomas Hampson is great. This is the first I've heard the Kindertotenlieder sung by a baritone, and he does a great job with it, but does not displace Janet Baker and Christa Ludwig as my favorites. Oddly, if I might add - correct me if I'm wrong, but these songs are written from the point of view of a bereaved father, no? In any case, Thomas Hampson is a great singer and shines here. He was young at the time of recording.


I got this one about 11 years ago. I need to review my Mahler collection. I also got the book below. It helped me too. I know some people don't like David Hurwitz but it helped me.


----------



## Vasks

*Gade - Concert Overture: Echoes from Ossian (Schmidt/cpo)
Bruch - 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola & Piano (Meyer et al/Apex)
Klengel - Concerto for 2 Cellos & Orchestra (Jankovic et al/cpo)*


----------



## robin4

_"[Marxism will] in a generation or so [go] into the limbo of most heresies, but meanwhile it will have poisoned the Russian Revolution."

Illustrated London News, July 19, 1919_

*G. K. Chesterton*


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....


----------



## canouro

*Liszt: Piano Works*

Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor, S.244
Liebestraum No.3 in A flat, S.541 No.3
Mephisto Waltz No.1, S.514
10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173 - No. 7 Funérailles
Verdi: Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera
6 Etudes d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini, S.140 - 3. La Campanella

_Jorge Bolet_


----------



## Itullian

Great!
Excellent sound too!


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Sechs Alte Weisen (Wie glanzt der heile Mond), Goethe-lieder (Cophtisches Lied), Eichendorff-Lieder (Der Musikant, Der Soldat, Der Schreckenberger). Kipnis, Wolff, Moore (Hugo Wolf Society)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral", Antal Doráti conducting the London Symphony Orchestra, Recorded July 1962, Great Britain

This is Disc 12 of the Mercury Living Presence II collection. And it is my first listen to this performance since acquiring this box set several years ago (it takes a long time to absorb music when you bulk up on these massive box sets at too great a pace!).


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Symphonies 3 and 4*
Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

4 was excellent, and 3 was a solidly good performance.

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*





This is a very fine performance from September 2019 by the Frankfurt Radio Symphony.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Schumann: Symphonies 3 and 4*
> Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> 4 was excellent, and 3 was a solidly good performance.
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very fine performance from September 2019 by the Frankfurt Radio Symphony.


I consider my self somehow expert in this one. It was (many years before) the easy way to perform Beethoven, without severe problems... :lol: What can I say is that the overall performance is good, but the pianist stays on the surface of the notes. He avoids to put his fingers deep on the keys. When we have staccato or calando this is working well. But with the portanti this drives to somehow unwanted results.


----------



## Itullian

14, 15, 16


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: The Tempest, The Oceanides, Nightride and Sunrise. Helsinki Phil. Orch./ Segerstam (Ondine)


----------



## Joe B

I took my wife to a doctor's appointment today (hour and a half away) and listened to these Dawn Upshaw discs there and back again. Lucky for me, my wife likes Dawn's voice and these tunes as much, if not more, that I do:


----------



## Eramire156

*Bruckner and Wiener Philharmoniker*

It is surprising that to this day the Vienna Philharmonic has yet to record a Bruckner cycle under a single conductor, I was reminded of this fact by the rerelease of the Decca cycle under different conductors by eloquence, a set I can heartily recommend. Not from that set, listening to now...

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 4









Claudio Abbado
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded 10/1990


----------



## canouro

*Wagner: Das Rheingold*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the earlier suggestion for Eybler.
Enjoying the Overture on this release as I keystroke this post ...


----------



## Malx

Two 20th century Symphonies for orchestra and voice from Russian composers:

Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms - LSO, John Eliot Gardiner & Lokshin, Symphony No 11 for Soprano and Orchestra - Vanda Tabery (soprano), Grosses Orchester Graz, Michel Swierczewski.


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Leopold Eybler - Clarinet Concerto in B-flat major (1798)

A very nice recording from Jan. 1990. [Haven't yet gotten to the Mozart or Süssmayr ....]


----------



## Malx

Now playing more from the 20th century:
Elizabeth Maconchy's two Concertinos for Clarinet and strings - Thea King, English Chamber Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth.


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Lieder. Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## Malx

Dvorak's Symphony No 7 in a highly proficient live performance from the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Charles MacKerras.
MacKerras is a conductor imo who is extremely competent, extremely reliable but never seems to excel.


----------



## bharbeke

Dimace said:


> I consider my self somehow expert in this one. It was (many years before) the easy way to perform Beethoven, without severe problems... :lol: What can I say is that the overall performance is good, but the pianist stays on the surface of the notes. He avoids to put his fingers deep on the keys. When we have staccato or calando this is working well. But with the portanti this drives to somehow unwanted results.


I noticed that the playing was more delicate and less bombastic or pounding. I think we are experiencing the same thing but using different words for it.


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Monteverdi: Vespers

Cantar Lontano
Marco Mencoboni (conductor)


----------



## Joe B

Jonas Kaufmann with Helmut Deutsch performing Franz Schubert's "Die Schöne Müllerin ":


----------



## Malx

Thomas Hampson in a selection of songs from Mahler's Das Kanben Wunderhorn with the San Francisco Symphony conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas.
It seems slightly odd listening to 'Urlicht' sung by a male voice.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:
Rautavaara, Concerto for Cello and Orchestra - Marko Ylonen (cello), Helsinki PO, Max Pommer.


----------



## Selby

I am a huge fan of Dawn Upshaw. Having said that, I can't imagine this ever not being my preferred recording of Gorecki's third. Stefania Woytowicz's performance devastates me every time.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Settimo Libro del Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I want to get my hands on the Kempe/Dresden box set, the 9CD.


If I may make a suggestion, drop everything and get your hands on it. I never cared much for Strauss' tone poems until I heard Kempe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mangard, Hymne a la Justice
*

I stumbled on this box set at my used CD store. It features 80 years of recordings for radio from the Orchestre National de France. The Mangard recording is from 9/28/44, one of the first concerts in liberated Paris.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125124


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Keyboard Music, Vol 1

Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Sonata in F major, K. 533/494
Sonata in B flat major, K. 570
Variations on "Unser dummer Pöbel meint," K. 455

Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano

2010


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Andris Nelsons' new Beethoven cycle with the Vienna Phil on DG. I was excited by this because he's almost finished with a really great Shostakovich cycle*. But I'm a bit disappointed here because there seems little (initially at least) that's new or compelling. The performances are by any standards very fine or better, and the sound is excellent. But everything seems middle of the road and nothing much stands out, musically, from a dozen other cycles.

Perhaps I'll appreciate this cycle more with more hearings.










*I can picture Nelsons walking up to the podium at the Royal Liverpool PO and saying, "Stand aside, Vasily. Let me show you how a grownup conducts Shostakovich." :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vienna Philharmonic & Carlos Kleiber - Beethoven 5th and 7th.


----------



## 13hm13

Fernström - Symphony No.6









Composer	John Fernström
Performer	Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Musica Vitae
Wojciech Rajski, conductor
Cecilia Rydinger Alin, conductor
Period	Romantic
Catalogue Number	BIS-903 CD
EAN	7318590009031
Format	CD
Release date	Nov 1997


----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Skidmore leading the Ex Cathedra Consort in latin motets by Martin Peerson:


----------



## 13hm13

Gösta Nystroem - Sinfonia del Mare, The Tempest, Songs by the Sea


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: L'Isle joyeuse, Rêverie, etc. Pascal Rogé. This is an excellent 2CD. I think it would make a great introduction to Debussy to someone who is not familiar with his music. As someone who is rather familiar already, I find it has shot right to the top of my favorites in about a week of frequent listening. Pascal Rogé is an incredibly gifted pianist. I need to explore more of his recordings; I have another CD with him playing the major works of Erik Satie that is also quite good.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> *Claude Debussy*: L'Isle joyeuse, Rêverie, etc. Pascal Rogé. This is an excellent 2CD. I think it would make a great introduction to Debussy to someone who is not familiar with his music. As someone who is rather familiar already, I find it has shot right to the top of my favorites in about a week of frequent listening. Pascal Rogé is an incredibly gifted pianist. *I need to explore more of his recordings*; I have another CD with him playing the major works of Erik Satie that is also quite good.


His recordings of music by Francis Poulenc are excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> His recordings of music by Francis Poulenc are excellent.


I need to hear more Poulenc, that might be a good one to check out next. I also want to get his Ravel 2CD, which is going for really cheap, and I might also check out his disc of Fauré piano music.


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in choral music of Rihards Dubra:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Daniel Barenboim - The Well Tempered Clavier


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> [
> *Claude Debussy*: L'Isle joyeuse, Rêverie, etc. Pascal Rogé. This is an excellent 2CD. I think it would make a great introduction to Debussy to someone who is not familiar with his music. As someone who is rather familiar already, I find it has shot right to the top of my favorites in about a week of frequent listening. Pascal Rogé is an incredibly gifted pianist. I need to explore more of his recordings; I have another CD with him playing the major works of Erik Satie that is also quite good.


Don't forget his recording from Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos .


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink



> Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019,


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos 11 - 13

Marie Kuijken & Veronica Kuijken (fortepianos)
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken (direction)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Children's Corner
Estampes (3)
Images pour piano - Book 1
Images pour piano - Book 2
Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente


----------



## Rogerx

Between Heaven & Hell - Liszt

Joseph Moog (piano)

Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Csárdás obstinée, S. 225 No. 2
Legendes (2) for piano, S. 175
Piano Sonata in B minor, S178


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From Karajan's 60s Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue

Bob van Asperen (harpischord)
Bernhard Klapport (second harpsichord in 2 mirror fugues)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The cantatas,never disappointing,who can love Bach and neglect his cantatas?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Working throught this 13 CD set.

CD1










1960 stereo recordings of Sibelius's 2 and 5 with the Philharmonia. Both are superb performances, but the 5th is particularly fine.


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
The Bells, Op. 35
The Silver Sleigh Bells (from The Bells, Op. 35 1st Movement)
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14

Brand new!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Don't forget his recording from Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos .


I have that too, but I haven't been listening to it out of distaste for the conductor. It is really good though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner 7, Linos Ensemble: Great taste, less filling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - orchestral works part two for this afternoon.

_Lemminkäinen Suite_ op.22 (1893-95 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):










_Tiera_ for brass and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):



_Finlandia_ - tone poem op.26, arrangement of a piece from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (1899 - arr. 1900):
Suite from the music for the historical play _Kuningas Kristian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27b (1898):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-99 - rev. 1900):
Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Apologies - duplicate post.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica' & 9

Rowan Pierce (soprano) & Timothy West (narrator)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Ladies of the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, Andrew Manze.


----------



## Bourdon

*Michael Praetorius*

*Dances from Terpsichore ( 1612 )*

The Parley of Instruments Peter Holman


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - disc 2 of 2 - Arthur Bliss - "Music for Strings" (Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra) and "Pastoral 'Lie Strewn the White Flocks'" (Richard Hickox leading The Sinfonia Chorus and Northern Sinfonia):


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy 
*


----------



## Duncan

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Song Of Love*

*William Vann (piano), Kitty Whately (mezzo-soprano), Roderick Williams (baritone)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nw9P_E4p32mUX-HvneqcZ_Nq2NPvVoUHU

"he Song of Love - songs and duets by Ralph Vaughan Williams performed by mezzo-soprano Kitty Whately, baritone Roderick Williams and pianist William Vann, includes fifteen world-première recordings and one first modern recording, including six unpublished works. Songs include arrangements of older or traditional songs in both French and German, including the Huguenot Battle Psalm and a troubadour song from the end of the 12th century. There are Three Songs from Shakespeare (not to be confused with the part-songs entitled Three Shakespeare Songs), settings of two poems by the Irish poet Seumas O'Sullivan, and two duets from 1903.

On 2 December 1904 Vaughan Williams promoted his own works at an amazing concert in what is now the Wigmore Hall. Amongst other first performances, The House of Life (a setting of six sonnets by Dante Gabriel Rossetti, including the ever-popular Silent Noon) was premièred by a contralto, Edith Clegg, with Hamilton Harty at the piano. There are many recordings: but all are by tenors and baritones. On this album Kitty Whately has made the first 'female' recording of the complete cycle - beginning to redress the balance."

*Works*

Vaughan Williams: Adieu
Vaughan Williams: Jean Renaud
Vaughan Williams: Le Psaume des Batailles (Que Dieu se Montre Seulement)
Vaughan Williams: Old German Songs (3)
Vaughan Williams: Quant li Louseignolz (Quand le Rossignol)
Vaughan Williams: The House of Life
Vaughan Williams: The Turtle Dove
Vaughan Williams: Think of me
Vaughan Williams: To daffodils
Vaughan Williams: Two Poems by Seamus O'Sullivan


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Dvorak's Symphony No 7 in a highly proficient live performance from the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Charles MacKerras.
> MacKerras is a conductor imo who is extremely competent, extremely reliable but never seems to excel.
> 
> View attachment 125117


I would respectfully disagree as many of his operatic works (especially those of Janáček) are considered world-class -









*Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
*
*Gramophone Awards
1982/3
Winner - Opera
*









*Janáček: Jenufa*

*Gramophone Awards
1984
Winner - Opera*









*Janáček: From the House of the Dead
*
*Gramophone Awards
1980
Recording of the Year
*
*Grammy Awards
24th Awards (1981)
Best Opera Recording*









*Janáček: Káta Kabanová*

*Gramophone Awards
1977
Recording of the Year*









*Janáček: The Makropulos Case*

*Gramophone Awards
2007
Finalist - Opera
*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mollie John said:


> I would respectfully disagree as many of his operatic works (especially those of Janáček) are considered world-class -
> 
> View attachment 125141
> 
> 
> *Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
> *
> *Gramophone Awards
> 1982/3
> Winner - Opera
> *
> 
> View attachment 125142
> 
> 
> *Janáček: Jenufa*
> 
> *Gramophone Awards
> 1984
> Winner - Opera*
> 
> View attachment 125143
> 
> 
> *Janáček: From the House of the Dead
> *
> *Gramophone Awards
> 1980
> Recording of the Year
> *
> *Grammy Awards
> 24th Awards (1981)
> Best Opera Recording*
> 
> View attachment 125144
> 
> 
> *Janáček: Káta Kabanová*
> 
> *Gramophone Awards
> 1977
> Recording of the Year*
> 
> View attachment 125145
> 
> 
> *Janáček: The Makropulos Case*
> 
> *Gramophone Awards
> 2007
> Finalist - Opera
> *


Seconded. Mackerras was a great conductor, who _excelled_ in a wide range of repertoire from the baroque to the twentieth century; in opera, orotorio and orchestral repertoire, and he has recorded some stellar performances of repertoire from all those genres.


----------



## canouro

*Paraísos Perdidos - Christophorus Columbus*
Montserrat Figueras, Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Second Grand Concerto in E Flat major, Concertino, Rondino

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Parnasso in Festa

David Hansen, Robin Johannsen, Kangmin Justin Kim, Jenny Högstrom, Silke Gäng, Francesca Ascioti, Luca Tittoto
La Cetra Vokalensemble Basel
La Cetra Barockorchester Basel
Andrea Marcon (conductor)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125152


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453
Rondo in A major, K. 386
Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K. 482

Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans, concertmaster
Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano

2012


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 5 In F, Op. 76


----------



## Vasks

*Lane - A Spa Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Harvey - Sufi Dance (Starobin/Bridge)
Knussen - "... upon one note" (composer/DG)
Ades - Gefriolsae Me (Cleobury/EMI)
Watkins - Trumpet Concerto (Hardenberger/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Gigue in C minor
Allemande Grave in F major
Chaconne in F major
Chaconne ou Passacaille
Passacaille in G minor
Prelude in A major
Suite in A major
Suite in D minor
Suite in G minor
Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major


----------



## canouro

*Campra: Messe de Requiem*

Salome Haller, Sarah Gendrot, Rolf Ehlers, Benoit Haller, Philip Niederberger,
ensemble3 vocal et instrumental, Hans Michael Beuerle


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part three for early evening.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-04 - rev. 1905):










_Musik zu einer Szene_ WoO (1904):
Incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck op.46 (1905):



_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem op.49 (1903-06):










_Cassazione_ op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):



Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 2,3,5, Dudok Quartet Amsterdam. I hadn't heard this group before and this is a compelling introduction.They play the op. 20 works with insight and verve, if a trifle more reserved than the Doric, but with plenty of dynamics. Their tone is excellent and they certainly perform well as a group. I look forward to hearing more. Recommended.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125158


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto in A major, K. 414
Piano Concert in F major, K. 413
Piano Concerto in C major, K. 415

Freiburger Barockorchester
Gottfried von der Goltz, director
Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano

2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Harpsichord music by the young J.S.Bach


----------



## robin4

_'My music is my portrait'_

*Francis Poulenc*


----------



## canouro

*J. S. Bach ‎- Markus Passion BWV 247 (1744)*

Marta Mathéu, Raffaele Pé, David Szigetvári, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Konstantin Wolff,
Veus - Cor Infantil Amics De La Unió, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Secular works CD 1


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Arie e Lamenti, Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi. Figueras, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Savall (Alta Vox)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mangard, Hymne a la Justice
> *
> 
> I stumbled on this box set at my used CD store. It features 80 years of recordings for radio from the Orchestre National de France. The Mangard recording is from 9/28/44, one of the first concerts in liberated Paris.


MaGnard! BTW, a great work!


----------



## MusicSybarite

13hm13 said:


> Fernström - Symphony No.6
> 
> View attachment 125125
> 
> 
> Composer	John Fernström
> Performer	Malmö Symphony Orchestra
> Musica Vitae
> Wojciech Rajski, conductor
> Cecilia Rydinger Alin, conductor
> Period	Romantic
> Catalogue Number	BIS-903 CD
> EAN	7318590009031
> Format	CD
> Release date	Nov 1997


This symphony has a very cool and catchy Scherzo. It's very hummable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some organ music I didn't hear before. I should have heard it before...


----------



## D Smith

This is turning into a Haydn day again. (There are many here.) Two albums in the excellent 2032 series. I enjoy both orchestras, though the Basel is a bit fuller sounding. There was also a symphony by Kraus and Don Juan by Gluck on these albums. Recommended.

Symphonies 80, 81, 19. Giovanni Antonini. Kammerorchester Basel










Symphonies 39, 49. Giovanni Antonini. Il Giardino.


----------



## Malx

Mollie John said:


> I would respectfully disagree as many of his operatic works (especially those of Janáček) are considered world-class -
> 
> Mollie, I appreciate that I may be in small minority in my view of Mackerras's recorded legacy and I readily accept the point about the Janacek operas, but how much of the high regard they are held in is down to not many alternative versions having been recorded - just a thought as I don't honestly know, opera is not my main interest.
> My point is that in my experience his recordings are always of a good standard, but critically for me, they aren't 'go to' versions of the particular work.
> For example - I bought his RLPO Beethoven Cycle early on in my collecting days and at first I was very impressed but as I listened to more accounts of the pieces I found more in other recordings - that doesn't imply they are bad, just not regular choices for me.
> 
> I will say that I do rate highly his disc of Dvorak tone poems released not long before his sad passing, and I do listen to other recordings of his from time to time, so I don't dislike his recorded legacy so much as just prefer others
> I guess we all have our own thoughts and preferences.
> 
> The forum would be a terribly boring place if we all agreed on everything


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## canouro

*Nouveau Monde - Baroque Arias and Songs*
Patricia Petibon, La Cetra Barockorchester Basel, Andrea Marcon


----------



## flamencosketches

Short pieces by *Claude Debussy*, *Sergei Prokofiev*, *Francis Poulenc*, *Dmitri Kabalevsky*, and *Samuel Barber*, all played by the late, great *Vladimir Horowitz*. These are recordings from concerts at Carnegie Hall in the 1940s but are in surprisingly good sound with a few exceptions (there are some tracks that are really bad, tons of noise). I picked up this and a good handful of other interesting CDs for dirt cheap at a couple of stores earlier.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


















The Choir of Royal Holloway is another collegiate choir right up there with The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge.....both excellent!

edit: Track #7,the title track "Calm on the listening ear of night" is exquisite. The choir is joined by Lucy Wakeford on harp and Rachel Gough on violin. A Christmas poem set to beautiful music by Rene Clausen.


----------



## senza sordino

I forgot I bought this nearly a year ago at the going out of business sale at my local shop. It has since closed. Glass Violin Concerto no 2, Pärt Estonian Lullaby, Kancheli Ex contrario, Umebayashi Yumeji's Theme. A nice album, but I need another listen to make a better assessment. I've never heard of that last composer.









And because my listening always comes in groups I chose the following 
Vasks Symphony no 2, Violin Concerto 'Distant Light' I really like this concerto.









Pärt Fratres, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Fratres, Tabula Rasa. What a fabulous disk.









Pärt Spiegal im Spiegal Fur Alina. I think this album is boring. Spiegal im Spiegal is a nice piece, but it's played three times here, along with two versions of Fur Alina. 









Górecki Symphony no 3, Symphony of Sorrowful Songs. I really like this, I try to listen to this piece once every year or two.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Malx said:


> Mollie John said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would respectfully disagree as many of his operatic works (especially those of Janáček) are considered world-class -
> 
> Mollie, I appreciate that I may be in small minority in my view of Mackerras's recorded legacy and I readily accept the point about the Janacek operas, but how much of the high regard they are held in is down to not many alternative versions having been recorded - just a thought as I don't honestly know, opera is not my main interest.
> My point is that in my experience his recordings are always of a good standard, but critically for me, they aren't 'go to' versions of the particular work.
> For example - I bought his RLPO Beethoven Cycle early on in my collecting days and at first I was very impressed but as I listened to more accounts of the pieces I found more in other recordings - that doesn't imply they are bad, just not regular choices for me.
> 
> I will say that I do rate highly his disc of Dvorak tone poems released not long before his sad passing, and I do listen to other recordings of his from time to time, so I don't dislike his recorded legacy so much as just prefer others
> I guess we all have our own thoughts and preferences.
> 
> The forum would be a terribly boring place if we all agreed on everything
> 
> 
> 
> I still rate him very highly and his Schubert 5th at least, with the 8th and 9th not far behind are "go to" versions for me. Also his Nutcracker.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral", Antal Doráti conducting the London Symphony Orchestra, Recorded July 1962, Great Britain

This is Disc 12 of the Mercury Living Presence II collection. It is my first time listening to this performance since acquiring this box set several years ago (it takes a long time to absorb music when you bulk up on these massive box sets at too great a pace!).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.8 in B-flat major, op.84, third of the trio of "War sonatas". *Sviatoslav Richter*. Keeping the theme of Russian pianist, Soviet composer going, having enjoyed those Kabalevsky preludes played by Vladimir Horowitz so much. This is my first hearing of this Prokofiev sonata, and it is absolutely blowing my mind. The music is so evocative. I see bombed out buildings, the war-torn Soviet cityscape in the wintertime. I want to say that Richter's performance here must be definitive, such is his power here. But it appears that the work was premièred by another great Russian pianist, Emil Gilels, so I must hear his recording before making any calls. In any case a phenomenal performance of a riveting piece of music.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony no. 6 in Dm. Berglund, Helsinki.

Every movement links to the next while still pointing back to the beginning. 9 years in the making. It began in the first groans of the Great War (1914) and was given birth by the master himself in February 1923 at the time of jazz beginning to influence classical music.

“I do not think of a Symphony only as music in this or that number of bars, but rather as an expression of a spiritual creed, a phase in one’s life.” J Sibelius (1923)


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Primephonic:
R Strauss, Horn Concerto No 1 - Peter Damm, Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No.2
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *

An underrated Symphony given an incredible performance.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61 - Viktoria Mullova, violin; John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. Recorded June 2002 at the Colosseum, Watford, UK.

Browsing through the past few days postings here, I noticed this recording with Mullova, one that I haven't heard myself (until now), So, taking advantage of the magic of Apple Music, I downloaded it to my Music (formerly iTunes) library and am listening to it now. So far, so good.

Added: this is a very interesting performance of the Beethoven violin concerto. Very elegantly played, with a slower pace compared to many of the performances I've heard. Mullova's violin is absolutely faultless and beautifully played. The last couple of minutes of the second movement are particularly striking with the solo violin performance really excellent. In my opinion. Of course, I'm a bit fan of Mullova, but regardless I think that this is a terrific performance.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op. 125










Rudolf Kempe, Münchner Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

A rare occasion when I am burning the midnight oil with music. Jean Sibelius - various works part four.

Incidental music for the play _Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_] by August Strindberg op.54 (1908):



Four pieces arranged from the incidental music to the play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] by Arvid Järnefelt op.44 and op.62 (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904, 1906 and 1911):










_Wedding March_ from the incidental music for the play _Die Sprache der Vogel_ [_The Language of the Birds_] by Adolf Paul WoO (1911):



Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] for tenor and male choir WoO - arr. for orchestra op.14 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1911 and rev. 1912):


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Kullervo. Mattei, Groop, London Sym. Chorus and Sym. Orch./ Davis (LSO)


----------



## Biwa

Well, we survived the super typhoon here in Japan. Grateful we came through with only a little damaged. I feel bad for all those people who are suffering from flooding, etc... 

It's nice to have water & power. :angel: Lucky to be Listening to:









J S Bach: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1054, 1055, 1057; Fantasia in C minor, BWV 906
W F Bach: Solo harpsichord Concerto in G major, Fk 40

Aapo Häkkinen (harpsichord)
Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the Czerny suggestion in the prev. post....here's another one (also from Naxos and the same group)....
Carl Czerny - Grand Concerto in A minor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125196


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies 1-9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1994


----------



## MusicSybarite

More Beethoven here. Listening to the 7th from this set. I don't listen to Beethoven that much lately, but when I do I feel truly in awe, much more so when the 7th is playing. This is a very emphatic performance, and maybe _too_ clean and polite (?), anyway, it works very well. BTW, I love this piece to die!


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Meister leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "Le Sacre du Printemps" and Sergei Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":









A fantastic 24-carat direct to disk binaural recording. Listening on my headphone rig, you are placed just behind and just above the conductor. Soundstage and imaging are amazing. The performance is excellent; the listening experience emotionally involving.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. The finale... DAMN, that Chicago brass is as good as they say...!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 in G major, K301/Violin Sonata No. 19 in E flat major, K302/Violin Sonata No. 20 in C major, K303

Szymon Goldberg (violin), Radu Lupu (piano)
Recorded: 1974-09
Recording Venue: All Saints, Petersham / Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> Thx for the Czerny suggestion in the prev. post....here's another one (also from Naxos and the same group)....
> Carl Czerny - Grand Concerto in A minor
> 
> View attachment 125189


I love them all, great work from pianist and conductor.


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

(sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> mailman came today....
> 
> (sorry for the bad pic)


_Outstanding, _ in all aspects


----------



## Biwa

Louis Couperin:
Suite in F major 
Suite in G minor 
Suite in C major 
Suite in A minor 
Suite in D minor 
"Duresse de Frescobaldi"

Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Wien

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Rachel Willis-Sørensen (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Ádám Fischer



> Esteemed tenor, Jonas Kaufmann, returns with his sensational new album "WIEN". This must-have album showcases the crowd-pleasing evergreens that turned Vienna into a beloved capital of classical music. "WIEN" features a stunning collection of operetta hits and Viennese songs composed between 1870 and 1950 - Kaufmann teams up with the world renowned Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Adam Fisher. Vienna's heyday for operetta produced stage-hits such as Johann Strauß's 'Komm in die Gondel' (from Eine Nacht in Venedig / A Night in Venice) the 'Clock Duet' from Die Fledermaus and the 'Title duet' from Wiener Blut, as well as Franz Léhar's 'Lippen Schweigen' from The Merry Widow. The city also inspired many timeless songs including Robert Stolz's 'Im Prater blühn wieder die Bäume' and Rudolf Siecznski's 'Wien, Wien nur du allein', Hans May's 'Heut ist der Schönste Tag'; Hermann Leopoldi's 'In einem kleinen Café in Hernals' and Georg Kreisler's 'Der Tod muss ein Wiener sein' - to name a few of these charming songs championed down the years by the tenor-greats such as Richard Tauber, Rudolf Schock & Fritz Wunderlich - Kaufmann has won numerous prestigious awards including Gramophone Awards and Echo Klassik Awards.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Pasculli - Operatic Fantasias for Oboe and Piano

Ivan Paisov (oboe) & Natalia Shcherbakova (piano)

"Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
Concerto on themes from Donizetti's 'La Favorita'
Fantasia on themes from Donizetti's 'Poliuto'
Fantasia on themes from Meyerbeer's 'Les Huguenots'
Gran Concerto on themes from Verdi's 'I Vespri Siciliani', for oboe & piano


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Serenade & Arensky: Chamber Symphony

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Candida Thompson


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 4

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
A la manière de Borodine
A la manière de Chabrier
Gaspard de la Nuit
Jeux d'eau
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Menuet antique
Menuet in C sharp minor
Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Pavane pour une infante défunte
Prélude
Sérénade grotesque
Sonatine
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It was hearing Daniels and Biondi do these pieces in concert that changed my views on the countertenor voice. Judged by any standard this is wonderful singing.


----------



## janxharris

Wagner - Parsifal - Beyreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus under Horst Stein.


----------



## Dimace

I'm a monument of capitalism's triumph on this earth: :lol: I was working yesterday (Saturday) and no time for me to relax, to listen some music, or to be with you, my friends.

Today, following the Christian ethics and traditions, I can rest and bring to you a nice CD of *Luigi *again from *Supraphon. * Without further delays,* Czech PO and Igor Markevitch in Cherubini's Requiem No.2, Symphony in DM and Medea's Overture.*

The Requiem is SUPER! Great work, of the highest standards. The Overture of Medea is the Overture of ...Medea, which is a great opera with huge sentimental gravity for me. (the 2nd most important role of Maria, after Norma. Also a master work of Italian Cinema, etc) The symphony is a musical joke. Something like Mozart aged 5 and Beethoven baby, trying to compose a symphony. If it wasn't the heavy influence of these guys on this work, everything should be ok. But the try to imitate something greater without success ruins the work. Despite these the performance and the conducting are GREAT and the result is pleasant. (Cherubini's Piano Sonatas are VERY GOOD, as I have written. The composer is GREAT, no questions here)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A CD I bought after hearing this group perform in one of the beautiful baroque churches in Venice. A nice memory of a special event.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Faramundo

There are very nice moments in this recording.


----------



## Faramundo

Went to see this guy in the Theatre Imperial of Compiègne singing pieces by Schubert, Debussy, Duparc and Hahn and that was a very nice moment in a great venue.


----------



## Joe B

J. Reilly Lewis leading the Washington Bach Consort Chorus and Period-Instrument Orchestra in performances of C.P.E. Bach's "Magnificat" and J.S. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - orchestral works part five this afternoon.

_Scènes historiques I_ op.25 - arrangement for orchestra of three pieces from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ op.66 (1912):



_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem op.64 (1913):










Incidental music for the tragic pantomime _Scaramouche_ by Poul Knudsen op.71 (1913):



_Two Serenades_ for violin and orchestra op.69 (1912 and 1913):
_Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):










_Luonnotar_ - tone poem for voice for voice and orchestra op.70 [Text: Finnish legend from the _Kalevala_] (1913):
_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem op.73 (1913-14):
_Andante festivo_ for string quartet WoO, arr. for strings and timpani WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):


----------



## Faramundo

This band made me spend an enchanting evening in the beautiful church of Ennery near Pontoise. They played works by Dowland, Bertrand de Bacilly, Cristoforo Caresana, Tarquino Meroula, Palestrina, H Von Bingen , Monteverdi, Christophe Gibert (born 1993), Giovanni Maria Trabaci, Frescobaldi, M.A Charpentier, Henri Dumont, Purcell, Francisco Alvarado (Chilean, born 1984, present in the audience, first creation, wonderful, more on him later) and Giovanni Felice Sances.
The musicians and singers frequently moved to parts of the church where the view was not so good, the conducting theme was LAS TRES MARIAS, the 3 stars that make up the belt in Orion constellation; in South American, they are said to represent the 3 Marias (Mother of Christ, Maria Magdalena and Maria de Bethania); so they read short texts by Marguerite Yourcenar, WB Yeats, Ronsard and Louise Ackermann. It was a fantastic moment, one of the best Classical concerts in my Life (well, I'm not an avid concert-goer) and it was part of the Baroque Festival of Pontoise.


----------



## Duncan

*Jascha Heifeta - The Complete Stereo Collection - Remastered -*

*Chaconne - From Partita For Solo Violin No.2, BWV 1004
Composed By - Johann Sebastian Bach*

*Rondeau. Allegro - From "Haffner" Serenade In D Major K 250
Arranged By - Fritz Kreisler
Composed By - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*March - From "The Love For Three Oranges", Op. 33
Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Sergei Prokofiev
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*La Fille Aux Cheveaux De Lin
Arranged By - Arthur Hartmann
Composed By - Claude Debussy
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*It Ain't Necessarily So (From "Pogy And Bess")
Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - George Gershwin
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Daisies - From "6 Songs", Op. 38
Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Garden Scene - From "Much Ado About Nothing", Op. 13
Composed By - Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Garden Scene - Rehearsal And Excrepts
Narrator - Jascha Heifetz*

*Nocturne - From "Belshazzar's Feast", Op. 51
Arranged By - Michel Press
Composed By - Jean Sibelius
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Capriccio-valse For Violin And Piano In E Major, Op. 7
Composed By - Henryk Wieniawski
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Oriental Sketch (Danse Orientale) - From 2 Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 2
Arranged By - Jascha Heifetz
Composed By - Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano - Brooks Smith*

*Nana
Arranged By - Paul Kochanski
Composed By - Manuel De Falla
Piano - Brooks Smith*

_*Jota - From "Siete Canciones Populares Españoles"*_*
Arranged By - Paul Kochanski
Composed By - Manuel De Falla
Piano - Brooks Smith*


----------



## millionrainbows

I am surprised and pleased at this 2-CD recording of Ives' piano music by Philip Mead, an Englishman. He conveys meaning in everything he plays here. I don't care for the cover art, but the music is consistently good, and one of the better Ives piano CDs I have heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)

trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115/: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor/ Hungarian Dance No. 7
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)/ Csurdongolo (Barn Dance).


----------



## Duncan

*Mer(s)*

*Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)
Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Paul Daniel*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kKGFiEyIer4wh-6qrOfehwEfKnKk2bZDc

"MER(S) brings together three sumptuous late-19th century works for female voice and orchestra: Chausson's Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Elgar's Sea Pictures and, in a world premiere recording, an 'ode-symphonie' by Victorin Joncières entitled La mer. Following her triumphant performance as Cassandre in Berlioz's Les Troyens, Marie-Nicole Lemieux embarks on this musical sea voyage in the company of the Orchestre et choeurs nationaux Bordeaux Aquitaine under their music director Paul Daniel."

_"It's quite a rarity to hear a non-native English-speaker in Elgar's great song-cycle, but the Canadian singer's diction is impeccable throughout, and her plush contralto uncovers some rich, strange colours in songs which are more often the province of lyric mezzos these days (the high A of 'The Swimmer', for instance, sounds like a voice pushed to its limits in the best possible way). Part Debussy, part Wagner, Victorin Joncières's 'ode symphonique' La mer is a real discovery, and fits Lemieux like a glove."_
- Katherine Cooper - Presto Classical


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded at the Wigmore Hall a few years before Lewis embarked on his acclaimed Beethoven cycle, this free BBC disc was probably many people's introduction to Paul Lewis.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra- Robin Ticciati.



> Gramophone Magazine September 2015
> 
> To compare Haydn's D major moods at the early, middle and late stages of his career, this is a valuable collection, finely recorded and beautifully packaged.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet Suites*

Celibidache conducting from 1974.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Violin Sonata No.1 in A minor. Isabelle Faust, Silke Avenhaus. This is a beautiful performance, very hot blooded and sensual, I'm reminded of Tolstoy's "Kreutzer Sonata". The balance of piano and violin is perfect. I need to hear more of Schumann's chamber music, and more of his late works in general.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "L'Italiana in Londra" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quintet in D (Klocker et al/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #99 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Malx

Reicha, String Quartet Op 95 No1 & String Quintet with two Violas Op 92 No 1 - Quatour Girard augmented by Tanguy Parisot on viola in the quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom & Nine Sacred Choruses

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava



> Gramophone MagazineSeptember 2019
> The atmosphere and context - music as extraordinary religious expression - is magisterially conveyed here by a choir on top form, with sound engineering that captures them perfectly...In addition the choir's diction is superb: I do not ever remember hearing the long text of the Creed so clearly articulated.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR.....

Beethoven 3rd and 4th Symphonies.....

by no means the most original of choices for a Sunday afternoon but nonetheless...….


----------



## Bourdon

*Mondonville 1711-1772*

Pièces de Clavecin
en Sonates

Lars Frydén violin
Gustav Leonhardt Harpsichord


----------



## canouro

*Celestial Gate*

*Alan Hovhaness*
Symphony No. 6, Op. 173, "Celestial Gate"
Prelude And Quadruple Fugue, Op. 128 For Orchestra
Tzaikerk, "Evening Song" For Flute, Violin, Timpani And String Orchestra
Prayer Of Saint Gregory, For Trumpet And String Orchestra
Alleluia And Fugue, Op. 40b For String Orchestra
Concerto No. 7, Op. 116 For Orchestra

_I Fiamminghi The Orchestra Of Flanders, Rudolf Werthen ‎_


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7*

Soile Isokoski, Tommi Hakala
YL Male Voice Choir, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Enthusiast

Possibly part of being in the "multi-tasking camp" (see the thread about that), I sometimes enjoy hearing multiple performances of the same work one after the other in one sitting. I listened to three accounts of each of the last four of Mozart's wonderful sonatas (I am more and more impressed by them) from three very different pianists who I love in this repertoire.


----------



## cougarjuno

A grab bag of modern cello pieces, mostly for solo cello some with piano from Berio, Britten, Crumb, Davidovsky, Debussy, Dutilleux, Harbison, Henze, Hindemith, Kodaly, Ligeti, Perle, Reger, Sessions and Webern. 
The Kodaly Sonata for Solo Cello IMO stands close to Bach's suites as the greatest solo works composed for the instrument.


----------



## Duncan

*Zelenka: Missa Divi Zaveri & Litaniae de Sancto Xaverio*

*Collegium 1704, Collegium Vocale 1704, Vaclav Luks*

*Link to complete album (32 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nV0p47nYQykvSTt7OBoKGeliYyaUOjok4

"After highly acclaimed recordings of his 'Requiem' and 'Responsoriae', Czech conductor Václav Luks and his Collegium 1704 present two major compositions by Zelenka for the feast of St Francis Xavier, Apostle to the Indies, in Dresden 1729.

'Missa Divi Xaverii' ZWV12 was composed to be heard on 3rd December; similar in its scope and aural brilliance, the companion work 'Litaniae de Sancto Xaverio' ZWV156 for 9th December. 'Missa Divi Xaverii', one of Zelenka's most lavishly orchestrated scores, has had a long wait to be rediscovered. Nearly three centuries passed before the work could shine in its original splendour. Zelenka experimented here, particularly in the scoring of unusually large orchestral forces which include the brilliance of four trumpets, transverse flutes, oboes and bassoon.

Collegium 1704 is a Czech early music orchestra and choir founded in 1991 by the Czech conductor, harpsichordist and horn player Václav Luks, formerly horn soloist of the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin. The Collegium specialises in Baroque music, in particular that of Zelenka [see below], Bach and Handel. All the performers are virtuosos, and often perform with other early music ensembles."

_"Collegium 1704's blithe performance conveys a radiant mood in the opening strains of 'Kyrie eleison'...Hana Blažíková's limpid singing produces a gorgeous dialogue with a violin and oboe d'amore in 'Benedictus'."_
- Gramophone

_"These large-scale works...The orchestration, high natural horns and all, is magnificent, and his theatrical inventiveness shines through."_
- The Sunday Times









*Zelenka: Responsoria pro hebdomada sancta

& Lamentatio leremiae Prophetae*

*Collegium 1704 & Collegium Vocale 1704, Vaclav Luks*

*Link to complete album (54 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nxMuJyf1zRZyRoKuV1OsPZ-z_uj2n_4Y4

"These works were commissioned for Holy Week at the court chapel in Dresden. Zelenka wrote six Lamentaciones Jeremia Prophetae and just the first one is included here, as well as the 27 Responsoria pro hebdomada sancta. Collegium 1704 & Collegium Vocale 1704 under the direction of Vaclav Luks have produced two extensive CDs including the first complete recording of the nine nocturnes of Holy Week, conjuring up celebrations in Dresden in the 1720s."

_"This compassionately stylish recording confirms Zelenka's Responsoria pro Hebdomada Sancta as a devout masterpiece."_
- Gramophone









*Zelenka: Officium defunctorum & Requiem*

*Music for the funeral rites of Augustus the Strong

Hana Blažíková (soprano), Markéta Cukrová (alto), Sebastian Monti (tenor), Tomáš Král (bass), Marian Krejcik (bass)
Collegium 1704 & Collegium Vocale 1704, Václav Luks*

*Link to complete album (41 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nEzTIChWKSu0P0OTue2-XdS8UaZ9PHbL0

"There is a stark contrast between these two works; the Officium defunctorum with the strict counterpoint of Gregorian Chant and the exhilarating splendour of the Requiem. Collegium 1704 and Collegium Vocale 1704 were founded by harpsichordist Václav Luks and their recordings have been well received."

_"This presents all of the magnificent music by Jan Dismas Zelenka for the prolonged funeral exequies of Augustus the Strong...Collegium 1704's players and choir perform with lyricism and precision...Luks presents a reconstructed edition of the entire work including all nine lessons and also all of the responses (including some Gregorian chant), featuring idiosyncratic switches between archaic and modern styles."_
- Gramophone

_"The drama is magnificently handled by Václav Luks...[Blažíková's] singing is a huge asset here, with its pin-point accuracy and effortless, long-breathed phrasing - ah, her ringing naturalness is such a pleasure. Zelenka's overall sense of colour and sheer stylistic variety are frankly breathtaking."_
- International Record Review


----------



## senza sordino

The last three mornings

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, Tu es Petrus, Allegri Miserere, and pieces by Anerio, Nanino and Giovannelli









Corelli 12 Concerto Grossi 









Vivaldi Gloria, Dixit Dominus, Magnificat









Vivaldi Concerti for lute and mandolin 









Vivaldi La Stravaganza


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Ballade for piano and orch., for trombone and piano, for cello and small orch., for sax and orch., for viola, wind, harp and percussion,for flute, st. orch. and piano. Elms, Bousfield.... (Chandos)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.5 in G major, op.55. Sviatoslav Richter, Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic.


----------



## robin4

*Poulenc: Trio for horn, trumpet, and trombone*


----------



## Faramundo

Quite surprising for an ignoramus like me ! I'm used to Lieder by Mahler and Schubert or Hugo Wolf, my first Leader CD was Winterreise by Goerne; there's a lot more gaiety and lightness here. Quite happy to have bought it.


----------



## Rambler

*JC Bach: Sinfonias Op. 6, 9, 18 & Overture 'La calamita'* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips








Recordings from the 1970's of these enjoyable JC Bach Sinfonias. Bright and cheerful fast movements framing elegant slow movements. Mozart must have learnt a few things from JC Bach, because much of this music sounds so like early Mozart.


----------



## millionrainbows

After Mandryka mentioned this HIP version of Brahms, I had to have it. I can really hear those older style valveless horns. The overall texture seems to be lush and delicate, with a certain balance I like. Occasionally I hear a very consonant sweetness, like at the end of the first mvt. of Symphony 3. It's nice.

Still, it's Brahms. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Scherezade. Stravinsky, Rite of Spring*

Ravel with Bernstein/Marilyn Horne and Stravinsky with Lorin Maazel.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SONGS
*William Byrd*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Fretwork - viol consort
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

Eugene Ormandy conducting with Isaac Stern in violin.


----------



## D Smith

Some Beethoven today.

Symphonies 2 & 7. Carl Schuricht: Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. The seventh is really fiery and exciting, worth a listen if you've never heard Schuricht do it.










String Quartets Op. 59/2, 95. Quartetto Italiano. Sublime.










String Quintets op. 4 & 29. Nash Ensemble. Op. 29 is his only original string quintet. The op. 4 was adapted from his Octet for Winds, but still fun to hear. Sorry, no album cover.

Piano Sonatas, 31, 13, 8, 3. Annie Fischer. What a treasure to have these recordings from Fischer.


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Sense and Sensibility - Sonatas, Fantasias & Rondo* Riccardo Cecchetti (fortepiano) on Challenge Classics







In general I listen to recordings of the fortepiano with interest but come away thinking it would sound better on a modern piano. However this recording of the fortepiano just seems so right to my ear. It's very well recorded, allowing you to hear every nuance of the instruments colours. CPE Bach's mercurial style, with it's many relatively short-breathed phrases, and rapid changes of tempo and dynamics, probably suits the fortepiano.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR Orch.

Beethoven 4th and 8th Symphonies.

a wonderfully brisk first movement of the 4th which still manages to be precise and positively glows......may even rival Maag!


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Sun God Sym. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9
*

Nice remastering. I'm hearing things in this piece I haven't heard before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is nice! Have heard almost the whole first disc. Reminds me of Monteverdi and G. Gabrieli, didn't think that the last time I heard Schütz...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This is nice! Have heard almost the whole first disc. Reminds me of Monteverdi and G. Gabrieli, didn't think that the last time I heard Schütz...


That's a great set of CDs.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 9
> *
> 
> Nice remastering. I'm hearing things in this piece I haven't heard before.
> 
> View attachment 125254


I have listen the 9th more than 500 times. With every new hearing I find new musical elements and hidden treasures. A true CREATION symphony.


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 125231
> 
> 
> *Celestial Gate*
> 
> *Alan Hovhaness*
> Symphony No. 6, Op. 173, "Celestial Gate"
> Prelude And Quadruple Fugue, Op. 128 For Orchestra
> Tzaikerk, "Evening Song" For Flute, Violin, Timpani And String Orchestra
> Prayer Of Saint Gregory, For Trumpet And String Orchestra
> Alleluia And Fugue, Op. 40b For String Orchestra
> Concerto No. 7, Op. 116 For Orchestra
> 
> _I Fiamminghi The Orchestra Of Flanders, Rudolf Werthen ‎_


I like Alan! Period. He is COMPOSER and no fake news… And this work is FFFn good. I suggest it with 1000 km because of its celestial beauty and I dedicate this work to R. Strauss. Alan is his American brother. (This one is more a Tone Poem than a symphony. This covered character makes it to sound wonderfully to my ears and to calm my heart).


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: A Hundred Hardanger Tunes, op. 152. Suites Nrs. 1 and 4. Royal Scottish Nat'l Orch./ Engeset (Naxos)


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

(trying to get better at my picture taking)


----------



## Joe B

Choral compositions by Ola Gjeilo performed by Voices 8 (directed by Barnaby Smith), Tenebrae (directed by Nigel Short), Chamber Orchestra of London (lead by Thomas Gould), and Ola Gjeilo on piano:


----------



## Forsooth

Itullian said:


> Disc one: Mass in C, K66, "Dominicus"
> 
> What glorious music and what a miracle it is to have all these masterpieces in the palm of my hand!!!!!!!
> A great set beautifully done and recorded.


I dropped this in a basket I am working on, thanks!

If you have a moment to check, is the Requiem in this set the one with Schafer, Fink, Streit, and Finley, with the Arnold Schoenberg Choir and Concentus Musicus Wien? Thanks very much!


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4. Barshai/WDR. Excellent performance and set.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 9 of 9 - Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmonker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Horn Concertos Nos.1-4/Quintet K.452
Dennis Brain - Herbert von Karajan, Philharmonia Orchestra 
CD, Remastered, US, 1998.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind



> The excellent performances by NeverMind explore the rewarding subtleties of Telemann's writing with intimacy and an unerring sense of stylistic decorum. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2018,
> 
> Release Date: 20th Oct 2017


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Czerny - Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Carl Czerny - Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
> 
> View attachment 125265


Carl is the piano teacher of my Master. He and Tausig were before him the best piano performers in the music universe. Carl, was also a VERY GOOD composer (Tausig wasn't) A very powerful combination, an example of it is this marvellous works. Until now, generally speaking, I haven't found a bad work from this composer. Everything is between good and very good. The man knows music.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 16 in D major, Hob.XVI:14
Piano Sonata No. 29 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:45
Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20
Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle ( highlights)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Marinera

Disk 16 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box 
*Coeur** - French courtly songs from the late 16th century*


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Cendrillon

Frederica von Stade (Cendrillon), Nicolai Gedda (Le Prince Charmant), Jane Berbié (Mme. de la Haltière), Jules Bastin (Pandolfe), Ruth Welting (La Fée), Teresa Cahill (Noémie), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Dorothée)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various orchestral works of Jean Sibelius - sixth and final instalment this morning. I don't know whether the orchestral arrangement Sibelius made in 1948 for his brief melodrama _A Lonely Ski-Trail_ was his final acknowledged compositional activity of any kind but this seemingly-innocuous little vignette somehow makes for an eerie coda to his output - it almost seems to encapsulate the isolation of _Ainola_, Sibelius's beloved residence tucked away amongst the trees south of Järvenpää.

Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. 1916 and 1918-19):
Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):
Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):










_Three Pieces_ for piano op.96, arr. for orchestra (with voice in no.2) [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1921):
_Morceau romantique sur un motif de M. Jakob de Julin_ WoO (1925):



Prelude and three suites from the incidental music for _Stormen_ [_The Tempest_] by William Shakespeare op.109 (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1927 and rev. 1929):



_Tapiola_ - tone poem op.112 (1926):










_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski-Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano WoO, arr. for narrator harp and strings [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These famous performanced need no introduction from me.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: Slavonic Dances Nos. 1-8, Op. 46 Nos. 1-8*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
*
*Dvořák: Slavonic Dances Nos. 9-16, Op. 72 Nos. 1-8*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Duncan

*Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k6-cIBwNOZxFApYx-o0uV6JtSr8T2O3ZU

"Once again, Sabine Devieilhe is telling a love story in music - this time with the help of Mozart. The scintillating French soprano's debut album on Erato, Le grand théâtre de l'amour, created a fictional narrative with music by Rameau.

By contrast, Mozart - The Weber Sisters is rooted in Mozart's life story and includes music inspired by Aloysia, Konstanze and Josepha Weber, three soprano sisters whom Mozart first met in the German city of Mannheim in 1777, when he was 21. Though he initially fell in love with Aloysia, who went on to become a celebrated diva, it was Konstanze who became his wife; she outlived him by nearly 50 years and did much to sustain and build his reputation after his death.

The programme of Mozart - The Weber Sisters comprises songs, operatic and concert arias and orchestral numbers, and Sabine Devieilhe's interpretations are typified by beauty of tone, a penetrating sense of drama and a scrupulous respect for the score and the text.

Three of the highlights are: the concert aria 'Popoli di Tessaglia' - written for Aloysia - which rises to spectacular heights (specifically, the G two-and-a-half octaves above middle C); the sublime 'Et incarnatus est' from the C minor Mass - premiered in Salzburg by Konstanze, and 'Der Hölle Rache', written for Josepha as the second fireworks-filled aria of the Queen of the Night in Die Zauberflöte, a role that has brought triumphs for Sabine Devieilhe at the opera houses of Lyon and Paris. Her colleagues on this album are the Ensemble Pygmalion, the keyboard player Arnaud de Pasquale and the conductor Raphaël Pichon.

Sabine Devieilhe, still in her twenties, has been described as a singer "whose upper register, like her virtuosity, appears limitless, while her verbal sense and dramatic engagement are breathtaking"."

"the concert-aria and operatic readings themselves are gems, each one thrown off with a splendid combination of technical brilliance, musicianly assurance and tonal sweetness, and impeccably supported by the period-instrument band."
- BBC Music Magazine

"The programme centres around three magnificent showpiece arias for Aloysia, famed both for her expressive cantabile and her coloratura prowess, Among her specialities were sustained pianissimo high notes; and I can't imagine they were more delicately floated than they are by Sabine Devieilhe, a lyric coloratura who combines a pure, sweet timbre and dazzling virtuosity."
- Gramophone

"irresistibly good Mozart singing...Expressive and incisive, Devieilhe is in command of everything...Devieilhe's account of the famously stratospheric Die Hölle Rache is exceptional. Even amid a recent glut of classy Mozart vocal recordings, this stands out."
- The Guardian

*Works*

Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Alcandro, lo confesso - Non so d'onde viene, K294
Mozart: Dans un bois solitaire, K308
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute), K. 620, Act II: March of the Priests
Mozart: Les petits riens K299b - Overture
Mozart: Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
Mozart: Popoli di Tessaglia! - Io non chiedo, eterni Dei, K316
Mozart: Schon lacht der holde Frühling, KV580
Mozart: Variations (12) on 'Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman' in C major, K265
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125270
> 
> 
> *Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'*
> 
> *Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
> Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k6-cIBwNOZxFApYx-o0uV6JtSr8T2O3ZU
> 
> "Once again, Sabine Devieilhe is telling a love story in music - this time with the help of Mozart. The scintillating French soprano's debut album on Erato, Le grand théâtre de l'amour, created a fictional narrative with music by Rameau.
> 
> By contrast, Mozart - The Weber Sisters is rooted in Mozart's life story and includes music inspired by Aloysia, Konstanze and Josepha Weber, three soprano sisters whom Mozart first met in the German city of Mannheim in 1777, when he was 21. Though he initially fell in love with Aloysia, who went on to become a celebrated diva, it was Konstanze who became his wife; she outlived him by nearly 50 years and did much to sustain and build his reputation after his death.
> 
> The programme of Mozart - The Weber Sisters comprises songs, operatic and concert arias and orchestral numbers, and Sabine Devieilhe's interpretations are typified by beauty of tone, a penetrating sense of drama and a scrupulous respect for the score and the text.
> 
> Three of the highlights are: the concert aria 'Popoli di Tessaglia' - written for Aloysia - which rises to spectacular heights (specifically, the G two-and-a-half octaves above middle C); the sublime 'Et incarnatus est' from the C minor Mass - premiered in Salzburg by Konstanze, and 'Der Hölle Rache', written for Josepha as the second fireworks-filled aria of the Queen of the Night in Die Zauberflöte, a role that has brought triumphs for Sabine Devieilhe at the opera houses of Lyon and Paris. Her colleagues on this album are the Ensemble Pygmalion, the keyboard player Arnaud de Pasquale and the conductor Raphaël Pichon.
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe, still in her twenties, has been described as a singer "whose upper register, like her virtuosity, appears limitless, while her verbal sense and dramatic engagement are breathtaking"."
> 
> "the concert-aria and operatic readings themselves are gems, each one thrown off with a splendid combination of technical brilliance, musicianly assurance and tonal sweetness, and impeccably supported by the period-instrument band."
> - BBC Music Magazine
> 
> "The programme centres around three magnificent showpiece arias for Aloysia, famed both for her expressive cantabile and her coloratura prowess, Among her specialities were sustained pianissimo high notes; and I can't imagine they were more delicately floated than they are by Sabine Devieilhe, a lyric coloratura who combines a pure, sweet timbre and dazzling virtuosity."
> - Gramophone
> 
> "irresistibly good Mozart singing...Expressive and incisive, Devieilhe is in command of everything...Devieilhe's account of the famously stratospheric Die Hölle Rache is exceptional. Even amid a recent glut of classy Mozart vocal recordings, this stands out."
> - The Guardian
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
> Mozart: Alcandro, lo confesso - Non so d'onde viene, K294
> Mozart: Dans un bois solitaire, K308
> Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
> Mozart: Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute), K. 620, Act II: March of the Priests
> Mozart: Les petits riens K299b - Overture
> Mozart: Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
> Mozart: Popoli di Tessaglia! - Io non chiedo, eterni Dei, K316
> Mozart: Schon lacht der holde Frühling, KV580
> Mozart: Variations (12) on 'Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman' in C major, K265
> Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


I saw her in *La Fille du Régiment* at Covent Garden earlier this year and was very impressed. She proved to be an excellent comic actress, as well as singing the role very well. The voice reminded me a bit of Mady Mesplé, very bright and French.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cd 22


----------



## Marinera

Leonardo da Vinci's works matched with music pieces performed by Doulce Memoire & Denis Raisin Dadre


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Douze études d'exécution transcendante, S.139
Lazar Berman.


----------



## Marinera

I'll add some J.S. Bach's cantatas to my today listening as well .


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 2

Reinhard Goebel
*Musicians nowadays study baroque violin at the age of eighteen. Without ever having done a Brahms, Beethoven or Stravinsky. The technical level has thundered down. "*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 from this excellent set. These are mono recordings, made in 1952 (Finlandia and Symphony no 5) and 1953 (Symphony no 4).

I wouldn't necessarily prefer this 4th to his 1965 DG recording with the BPO, or the 5th to either the 1965 BPO DG recording or the 1960 stereo Philharmonia 5th also included in this set. The _Finlandia_ is very exciting, though the recording is, as you might expect, a little constricted.

All these recordings do serve to remind us of how Karajan championed Sibelius from quite early on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Works*


----------



## Forsooth

RockyIII said:


> Fiddler on the Roof


Good one! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Violin Concertos


----------



## Enthusiast

After my Mozart marathon yesterday (the last four sonatas) with three favourite Mozart pianists, what could I do but listen to but three more sonatas (this time K 332, K 333 and K 457 - sonatas 12-14) from two other favourite Mozart pianists? One of the advantages of neglecting repertoire for decades (1960s - 2000) is that when you do come to it you find heaven afresh! There is so much in these works.
























Don't ask me to choose between Uchida, Say, Gulda, Brautigam and Arrau in these works - they all have insights and wonders to share.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is good. I like the soprano's voice on the "Cinq Rechants." They sound like Theremins from Jupiter. It reminds me of Boulez' vocal writing, with those large leaps. I think a French sensibility is necessary to pull off a good performance. 
And, hey, my God, the liner notes are by Messiaen himself! I have a feeling that this is definitive...dig that collar...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto*

Charles Dutoit conducting with Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "Camilla & Eugen" (orchester la phenix/Coviello)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #4 (Perahia/CBS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charpentier & Lully*

CD 6


----------



## millionrainbows

More Brahms from this set, Symphony Nr. 2 from disc two.

Wow, I can really hear the difference: the instruments, notably the strings and horns, seem to have a softer attack than I'm used to; this "delayed response" really softens everything up. It is so pronounced that I imagine it would prevent tempos that are too fast for "the sound to catch up."
In loud passages, it makes it very tolerable and pleasurable; I'm not getting "fatigued" by the "blare of orchestral sound" like I do with conventional orchestral sound.
And, as I said earlier, there are moments of "harmonic congruency" created by the valveless horns.

This is _MY_ Brahms go-to set, as far as the foreseeable future.


----------



## robin4

*Debussy: La Mer*

Orchestre de Paris

Salonen











*The Thin Red Line (1998 film)*

Adaptation of James Jones' autobiographical 1962 novel, focusing on the conflict at Guadalcanal during the second World War.

_Private Witt:

"I remember my mother when she was dyin', looked all shrunk up and gray. I asked her if she was afraid. She just shook her head. I was afraid to touch the death I seen in her. I couldn't find nothin' beautiful or uplifting about her goin' back to God.

I heard of people talk about immortality, but I ain't seen it. I wondered how it'd be like when I died, what it'd be like to know this breath now was the last one you was ever gonna draw.

I just hope I can meet it the same way she did, with the same... calm. 'Cause that's where it's hidden - the immortality I hadn't seen."

_


----------



## pmsummer

1492
_Music from The Age of Discovery_
*Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers*
The Waverly Consort
Michael Jaffee - artistic director
_
EMI Classics_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125284


*Leonard Bernstein*

Candide: Overture
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
On the Town: Three Dance Episodes
On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

originally issued 1960 and 1961, digitally remastered compilation 1986


----------



## 13hm13

The Schumann VC may be a solved problem in this release ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, 3rd Piano Concerto*

Abbado and Argerich put the Orchestre National through their paces. She's going like a bat out of Hades, but they keep up with her.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to CD #12:










Karol Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater"
Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus
Recorded 12/88-6/89 at the Concert Hall of the Polish State Philharmonic
CD (DDD-2017)
Brilliant Classics


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## jim prideaux

millionrainbows said:


> More Brahms from this set, Symphony Nr. 2 from disc two.
> 
> Wow, I can really hear the difference: the instruments, notably the strings and horns, seem to have a softer attack than I'm used to; this "delayed response" really softens everything up. It is so pronounced that I imagine it would prevent tempos that are too fast for "the sound to catch up."
> In loud passages, it makes it very tolerable and pleasurable; I'm not getting "fatigued" by the "blare of orchestral sound" like I do with conventional orchestral sound.
> And, as I said earlier, there are moments of "harmonic congruency" created by the valveless horns.
> 
> This is _MY_ Brahms go-to set, as far as the foreseeable future.
> 
> View attachment 125283


Joining you in an appreciation on YT.....I have a similar 'soft spot' for the Berglund and the COE cycle for similar reasons.....whether to buy or not is the question...how many Brahms cycles can one person legitimately purchase before it appears they have 'lost it'?


----------



## Selby

I'm seeing Sir Hough play in 3 weeks. Feeling pretty excited about it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125287


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Serenade in E major, Op. 22
Wind Serenade in D minor, Op. 44

Wiener Philharmoniker
Myung-Whun Chung, conductor

2002


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> How many Brahms cycles can one person legitimately purchase before it appears they have 'lost it'?


I'm looking at my Brahms stack on the floor. If it falls over, it isn't big enough to kill me. Maybe that should be the measuring stick.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Corilian Overture - Carl Schuricht
Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Carl Schuricht and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel - Joseph Krips
Berg, Altenberglieder - Horenstein with Imra Kolassi
Ravel, Deux Chants Hebraiques - Kletzki with Victoria de los Angeles

Some interesting historic recordings from the late '50s.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Mélodies CD 1


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Deuxieme Annee--Italie. Bolet (Decca)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part one tonight.

These early works certainly tick the right boxes in a well-crafted Brahmsian/Late Romantic way but, satisfying as they are, I prefer the later output (from, say, c. 1910) which has far more individuality and diversity. Zemlinsky's musical evolution was relatively cautious when comparing him to the likes of Stravinsky or his brother-in-law Schoenberg (perhaps not surprising seeing Zemlinsky was the older man), but, as with his French contemporary Albert Roussel, you can tell that he wasn't averse to more mod-ish ways of thinking when hearing his later works.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor WoO (1892):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat WoO (1897):










_Minnelied_ [_Love Song_] for male choir, two flutes, two horns and harp WoO [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c. 1895):
_Frühlingsglaube_ [_Faith in Spring_] for mixed choir and strings WoO [Text: Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Geheimnis_ [_Secret_] for mixed choir and strings WoO, arr. from short score by Antony Beaumont [Text: anon.] (1896):
_Hochzeitgesang_ [_Wedding Song_] for tenor, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Jewish liturgical sources] (1896):
_Waldgespräch_ [_Forest Conversation_] for soprano, two horns, harp and strings WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1896):
_Maiblumen blühten überall_ [_Mayflowers Bloom Everywhere_] for soprano and string sextet WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1898)
_Psalm LXXXIII_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1900):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for baritone and orchestra, arr. from short score by Antony Beaumont WoO [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/anon.] (1900-01):










String Quartet no.1 in A op.4 (1896):










Three songs from _(13) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.2 [Texts: Afanasy Fet/Theodor Storm/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1895-96):
Three songs from _(8) Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.5 [Texts: Paul Heyse/Detlev von Liliencron/Franz Evers] (1896-97):
Three songs from for _(6) Walzer-Gesänge nach toskanischen Volksliedern_ [_Waltz Songs after Tuscan Folksongs_] for voice and piano op.6 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1898):
Three songs from _Irmelin Rose und andere Gesänge_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.7 [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Paul Wertheimer] (c. 1898-99):
Two songs from _Turmwächterlied und andere Gesänge_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.8 [Texts: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1898-99):
One song from _Ehetanzlied and other Gesänge_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.10 [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (c. 1899-1901)


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCERTOS FOR FIVE FLUTES
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
The Soloists of Concert Spirituel
_
Naxos_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125288


*Antonín Dvořák*

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Lasst mich allein, Op. 82 no. 1
Rondo in G minor, Op. 94
Goin' Home
Songs my mother taught me, Op. 55 no. 4
Silent Woods, Op. 68 no. 5
Slavonic Dance in G minor, Op. 46 no. 8

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Anna Polonsky, piano

2014


----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....


----------



## D Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm looking at my Brahms stack on the floor. If it falls over, it isn't big enough to kill me. Maybe that should be the measuring stick.


Ditto that! Mine would be more than precarious  Listening to Skrowczewski's excellent 2nd.


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> Joining you in an appreciation on YT.....I have a similar 'soft spot' for the Berglund and the COE cycle for similar reasons.....whether to buy or not is the question...how many Brahms cycles can one person legitimately purchase before it appears they have 'lost it'?


Unfortunately, the cost of the Berglund is up to $40 on amazon, or I'd try it. I've got the MacKerras/Scottish CO, but it did not "shift my paradigm" like the Zehetmair has done.


----------



## flamencosketches

^You've got me curious about the Zehetmair Brahms now, MR. I'll have to check it out some time.

Current listening:










*Witold Lutoslawski*: Symphony No.2. Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic. Holy hell... this is an amazing performance! The Berliners seem to have a real connection with this music, probably dating back to the several times that they worked with the composer himself. Rattle's execution is likewise brilliant. Hearing him pull off this difficult music so well makes me want to explore more of his recordings...


----------



## pmsummer

THE CLEARING
*Rachel Grimes* - piano
A small ensemble of strings, woodwinds, and percussion
_
Temporary Residence_


----------



## Rambler

*Muzio Clementi: Sonatas* Andreas Staier, fortepiano on TELDEC








My only disc of Clementi, a composer born before Mozart and who died after Beethoven. Interesting sonatas well suited to performance on the fortepianor. Not quite equalling the solo piano works of Haydn and Mozart or Beethoven though.


----------



## haydnguy

Rambler said:


> *Muzio Clementi: Sonatas* Andreas Staier, fortepiano on TELDEC
> View attachment 125289
> 
> 
> My only disc of Clementi, a composer born before Mozart and who died after Beethoven. Interesting sonatas well suited to performance on the fortepianor. Not quite equalling the solo piano works of Haydn and Mozart or Beethoven though.


I looked and I have 3 disks by Clementi of early piano sonatas on Naxos.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra with Irmina Trynkos (violin) in a performance of Nimrod Borenstein's "Viloin Concerto":










This piece is a virtual duel between the violinist and the orchestra....very, very lively.


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> I looked and I have 3 disks by Clementi of early piano sonatas on Naxos.












Haven't listened for ages, but I found this interesting music.


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: Scottish Folk Songs arrangements by Haydn and Beethoven plus English Songs* on Testament















Janet Baker is not the only big name performer here - we also have George Malcolm and Yehudi Menuhin.

We can thank a couple of Scotts for encouraging both Haydn and Beethoven to turn their talents to arranging these Scottish folksong, for which their appeared to be a market in Britain at least. Here is a quote from Beethoven 'I am compelled to do a lot of scribbling for the sake of the money in order to have time to write great works'.

Any way Janet Baker invests these 'slight' works with considerable charm and character. I certainly enjoy these performances!


----------



## Dimace

The *Alban Berg Quartett* is well known to you. TOP ENSEMBLE! *Beethoven's String Quartets Op.18* are also. So, without many words, allow me to present you this beautiful 2XCD set from EMI. (Sound: Excellent)


----------



## Marinera

Biber - violin sonatas cds 1 & 2


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2013* on Warner Classics








Disc 1 from this 3 CD set which has:
- Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 (Martha Argerich with the Orcehestra della Svizzera italiana directed by Hubert Soudant)
- Beethoven Cello Sonata No.2 (Martha Argerich with Mischa Maisky)

Early Beethoven. The sparkling first Piano Concerto and the second Cello Sonata- a surprisingly substantial work for such an early Opus number (Op5 No.2).

Excellent performances of two of my favourite early Beethoven works.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas for Violin and Piano. Sonatas 1, 2 and 4. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Gielen and the SWR Orch.
> 
> Beethoven 4th and 8th Symphonies.
> 
> a wonderfully brisk first movement of the 4th which still manages to be precise and positively glows......may even rival Maag!


…...and on to the 2nd (the first movement of which might best be described as emphatic!) and the 7th.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm looking at my Brahms stack on the floor. If it falls over, it isn't big enough to kill me. Maybe that should be the measuring stick.


My measuring stick will be the day a close family member (ie my son) looks at me with a rather unbelieving expression as I attempt some spurious justification...….


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been a bit too deaf to listen to music for a while, but having more-or-less recovered I have spent the last few days with these two very fine discs, one brand new, the other purchased about 6 months ago but not opened until recently.

I'm rather sorry that there's not much more of Stenhammar's string quartet output to investigate and savour, but I will be adding the final disc released by BIS which has the early first and second quartets played by the same group, the Stenhammar Quartet.

*Stenhammar*

Volume I:
String Quartets Nos. 3 in F, Op. 18, No. 4 in A minor, Op. 25
Elegi och intermezzo, from the incidental music to "Lodolezzi sjunger", Op. 19, for string quartet
*Stenhammar Quartet *[BIS, 2013]










Volume II:
String Quartets Nos. 5 in C, Op. 29 and 6 in D minor, Op. 35
String Quartet in F minor - withdrawn after first performance - (1897)
*Stenhammar Quartet* [BIS, 2013]


----------



## 13hm13

Highly recommended ....

Pergolesi: Miserere in C minor
The Choir of Magdalen College, Oxford
The Wren Orchestra
Dr. Bernard Rose


----------



## Guest

Listening to Leslie Howard's recording of the Liszt transcription of Beethoven Symphony 5. Very interesting. There are times where it seems quite literal, other times when it seems Liszt takes liberties to somehow render the orchestral tumult using the colors of the piano. Leslie Howard's performance is impressive.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Piano Sonatas & Works for Piano 4 hands - Maria João Pires, Ricardo Castro
The "Fantasia" is playing as I keystroke this message ...


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Late piano sonatas, op. 109--111. Leonskaja (GMA)


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Late piano sonatas, op. 109--111. Leonskaja (MD and G)


----------



## KenOC

Baron Scarpia said:


> Listening to Leslie Howard's recording of the Liszt transcription of Beethoven Symphony 5. Very interesting. There are times where it seems quite literal, other times when it seems Liszt takes liberties to somehow render the orchestral tumult using the colors of the piano. Leslie Howard's performance is impressive.


That inspired me to grab my Cyprien Katsaris Beethoven/Liszt CDs and listen to the same symphony. It's really great to hear the symphonies this way once in a while. Glenn Gould also has a recording of the 5th (and the 6th). Idil Biret did the whole cycle, but I don't care much for her playing in these.


----------



## 13hm13

Anne Sofie von Otter / Mahler - Zemlinsky: Lieder (John Eliot Gardiner, NDR-Sinfonieorchester)

A 1993 live recording ...


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


> ... <snip>












The album cover photo made me think of the early-90s SNL recurring skit, "Sprockets."


----------



## flamencosketches

13hm13 said:


> Anne Sofie von Otter / Mahler - Zemlinsky: Lieder (John Eliot Gardiner, NDR-Sinfonieorchester)
> 
> A 1993 live recording ...
> 
> View attachment 125298


How is it? Is that repertoire not a little outside of Gardiner's wheelhouse? I'm sure Ms. Otter is excellent.


----------



## senza sordino

Music to be thankful for. This has been my listening today, Canadian Thanksgiving Holiday.

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for violin and viola, Concertone for two violins. Gorgeous disk.









Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets. Another terrific disk.









Beethoven Symphonies 1&2









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8 Pathetique, 14 Moonlight, 23 Appassionata, and 26 Les Adieux. One of my very few solo piano disks. Disk one of two









Brahms String Sextets 1&2. Lovely music. I find this deeply satisfying, unlike his string quartets. All of his chamber music minus his quartets are satisfying. I rarely listen to the quartets, simply because I prefer all of his other chamber music.


----------



## Joe B

The Chant School of Munsterschwarzach Benedictine Abbey performing "Death and Resurrection":










*Good Friday
Easter Sunday
Ascension Day*


----------



## calvinpv

Just finished listening to Haas's 9th and most recent string quartet. I have now heard all nine SQs over the past week and would rank them as such: 7, 6, 2, 4, 3, 5, 8, 9, 1. Overall, I'd say these make up a good, but not great, set of SQs. There's just not enough development from one SQ to the next; they're mostly made up of microtonal glissandos of varying speeds (The 7th is the only one that doesn't take this route, which is probably why I like it most. That and its use of live electronics). I'd say Haas is much better with larger orchestral forces that have a wide variety of instrumental timbres rather than small ensembles made up of similar instruments. Anyways, here are videos of my top 3 (7, 6, 2):
















Finally, I'd like to make a complaint about that second video. Who in their right mind puts out a video that is an "excerpt" of a piece when that "excerpt" makes up 95% of the total piece? Especially when the people who put out the video are also the ones playing? And I can't just find another performance; there is no other performance.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson



> The finest of Hummel's Piano Concertos, dynamically projected by the young Stephen Hough. - BBC Music Magazine, November 2006


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> That inspired me to grab my Cyprien Katsaris Beethoven/Liszt CDs and listen to the same symphony. It's really great to hear the symphonies this way once in a while. Glenn Gould also has a recording of the 5th (and the 6th). Idil Biret did the whole cycle, but I don't care much for her playing in these.


I've been aware of these pieces forever, but never found time to listen until now. I was surprised by Liszt's liberties, at some points, but he made the music his own.


----------



## 13hm13

WA Mozart. Symphonies Nos. 21-41, Josef Alois Krips & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra G

Sampling this 6-CD set right now .... Philips sound quality is very good (early 1970s).

Some of the performances seem a bit "choppy" ... but certainly listenable ... at least background "dinner music" ...









(will have to compare similar Mozart symps with Krips on Decca/Vienna PO)


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Currently listening to "Elektra - symphonic suite" on this release:

Diepenbrock - Orchestral works - Hans Vonk









Alphons Diepenbrock (1862-1921):
De Vogels - overture
Marsyas - concert suite
Hymn for Violin and Orchestra *
Elektra - symphonic suite (arr. Eduard Reeser)

Emmy Verhey - violin *
Residentie Orchestra The Hague
Hans Vonk - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti

Thomas Brandis (violin), Waldemar Döling (harpsichord), Wolfgang Meyer (harpsichord), Ottomar Borwitzky (cello), Emil Maas (violin), Andreas Blau (flute)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Concerto for Strings in D minor RV 129 'Madrigalesco'
Concerto in A minor for Two Violins, RV 523
Concerto RV151 in G major for strings & basso continuo 'Alla rustica'
Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 2 in G minor, RV 439 'La notte'
Sinfonia in B minor, RV169 'Al Santo Sepolcro'
Violin Concerto in D major, RV234 'L'Inquietudine'
Violin Concerto in E major, RV271 'L'Amoroso'


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 23

To start this morning with these beautiful cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are actually rather good performances, taped at concerts given just about ten years before Vänskä embarked on his complete cycle with the Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part two this morning.

_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ [_The Burial of Spring_] - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Paul Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. c. 1903):
_Die Seejungfrau_ [_The Little Mermaid_] - symphonic poem-fantasy for orchestra after the story by Hans Christian Andersen WoO (1902-03):
_Ein Tanzpoem_ - ballet in one act for orchestra, after a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal WoO (1900-04):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Cymbeline_ by William Shakespeare for tenor and orchestra WoO (1913-15, but also includes the melody for a song written in 1896):



Two songs from _Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ for voice and piano op.13 (1910):










_Psalm XXIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.14 (1910):










String Quartet no.2 op.15 (1913-15):










_Eine florentinische Tragödie_ - opera in one act after the unfinished play by Oscar Wilde op.16 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1915-16):


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from the time of Elizabeth I *

Judith Nelson soprano
Mary Beverley soprano
David James countertenor
Paul Elliott tenor
David Thomas bass


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Once you get past all the pop style tricksy packaging, this is actually a really good version of Vivaldi's perennially popular work. On modern instruments, but Mutter doesn't over-romanticise the music and the Trondheim Soloists are an excellent accompanying band.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic. I wonder if Bernstein ever consulted with the old maestro regarding Mahler's music. They were both working in New York around the same time, etc. I know Lenny was highly influenced by Dmitri Mitropolous regarding the conducting of Mahler, but I'm not sure about Walter. I'd be curious to know.

Anyway, this is an amazing recording in all respects. Highly recommended to anyone.


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Partitas for solo violin 1 & 2, Violin sonata no.2
Disk 2 from this four CD box set


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'*

*Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado*









*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

*Arleen Augér, Janet Baker
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle*









*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*

*New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli*


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Marinera

*Giullaume Faugues - Missa 'L' homme armé 
The Sound And The Fury*
CD1


----------



## Duncan

*Néère: Hahn, Duparc and Chausson*

*Véronique Gens (soprano) & Susan Manoff (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k2q71mBDjTbN5XOA9je-G1UmQH8xWQtjA

"A great Mozartian, Gens also excels in Gluck, Berlioz and Offenbach and has sung with the greatest, from Claudio Abbado to Marc Minkowski and Frans Brüggens.

Her rich discography features a wide range of repertoire, but up until now it included only one recording of mélodies, despite the fact that she is unanimously recognized as one of the world's most eminent ambassadresses of the French art song.
With her accompanist Susan Manoff, a connoisseur of vocal music and a tremendously sensitive pianist, she has assembled this programme devoted to songs she loves, mixing well-known gems and rarities such as the superb Néère, from Reynaldo Hahn's Muses latines."

_"Gens, as one might expect, is exceptional in this repertoire. Most of the songs are about erotic anticipation and tristesse, and her dark, slightly smoky tone adds to the sensuality of it all. She sings as much off the text as the line, but nothing is nudged or forced in an overtly interventionist way... 'A Chloris' is one of the best there is, and Hahn's 'Néère', which gives the disc its title, leaves you open-mouthed with its beauty."_
- Gramophone

_"Néère, which opens the disc and provides its title, has a grave, austere beauty that Gens captures perfectly...nothing in these performances is overdone; Gens allows the lyric beauty of each song to speak for itself, with the minimum of interference and the maximum of tonal beauty."_
- The Guardian









*Visions*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)
Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Hervé Niquet*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nY0-GBQ__H5JmohEF0LTvhyZ-kRQNpbpI

"After an album of French songs (Néère, Alpha215) that earned her a Gramophone Award in 2016, Véronique Gens presents her new recital, this time with orchestra, which gives her an opportunity to display the maturity of her 'Falcon' soprano, the central tessitura typical of French Romantic opera, which takes its name from Cornélie Falcon, who created the works of Meyerbeer and Halévy staged in the 1830s.
She pays tribute here to a number of composers whose unknown operas she was the first to reveal in projects mounted by the Palazzetto Bru Zane (which also coproduced the present recording), including David, Godard, Saint-Saëns and Halévy. The programme selects arias from all the genres in vogue in the Romantic era: opera (Saint-Saëns, Halévy, Godard, Février), opéra-comique (David), oratorio (Franck, Massenet) and the cantata for the Prix de Rome (Bizet, Bruneau)."

_"Gens is in fine voice - indeed, she seems to be in her prime. Her diction is as always immaculate and she produces a stream of elegant tone…and the required vocal heft to ride Massenet's orchestra in the number from La Vierge. But it's at her prayers that she excels; in Février's Gismonda or Bruneau's Geneviève."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"It's provocative stuff, its emotional - at times emotive - impact immeasurably heightened by very careful programming...Gens and Niquet throw themselves into all this with an engrossing mix of abandon and restraint. Gens's trademark combination of purity of utterance and smoky tone speaks volumes."_
- Gramophone

_"Gens has a cool, clear lyric soprano that sounds barely touched by the years, and brings idiomatic diction, tonal radiance and a wide spectrum of colour ...Gens is at her peak, her singing gorgeous."_
- The Sunday Times


----------



## Marinera

^
Love Veronique Gens


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Not immediately my favorite recording but I have a soft spot for this performance. It is sparkling and lively with the great King's College Choir and Munrow and his companions.
My first was the one below with Jürgen Jürgens & Konrad Ruhland and his Choralschola Capelle Antiqua München (Telefunken)
This one was with Ledger was my second .


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> *Giullaume Faugues - Missa 'L' homme armé
> The Sound And The Fury*
> CD1
> 
> View attachment 125321


Well alright then, I ordered it.


----------



## millionrainbows

A very good performance. The players seem to understand what this music demands, and it is very effective at creating a sense of mystery and awe. The "being" of the players comes through, as if this music was an expression of their own being and voice, rather than completely scored music. That's the point in classical music, right? I love this cover, too.

What does this music demand? Well, it's not Tchaikovsky, gentlemen.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Vasks

The complete ballet of *The Creatures of Prometheus*


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Well alright then, I ordered it.


This is gorgeus music and music making, especially if you like The Sound And The Fury closely miked sound and singing.


----------



## Marinera

*Nova Metamorfosi - Sacred music in Milan in the early 17th century
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre *
CD 20









cd content


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski & Poulenc: Stabat Mater

Marietta Simpson, mezzo-soprano/ Victor Ledbetter, baritone/ Christine Goerke, soprano
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Robert Shaw
Telarc CD-80362 58:24


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Orfeo

Plus,

Symphonies VII & VIII


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Scarlatti: 6 Sinfonie di Concerto Grosso

William Bennett (flute)

I Musici


----------



## robin4

*Hindemith: Mathis der Maler*

Blomstedt

Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra











*Amazing Grace (2006 film)*

Amazing Grace is a 2006 British-American biographical drama film directed by Michael Apted, about the campaign against the slave trade in the British Empire, led by William Wilberforce, who was responsible for steering anti-slave trade legislation through the British parliament.

The title is a reference to the hymn "Amazing Grace".

The film also recounts the experiences of *John Newton* as a crewman on a slave ship and subsequent religious conversion, which inspired his writing of the poem later used in the hymn.

Newton is portrayed as a major influence on Wilberforce and the abolition movement.

*John Newton:*

_"I wish I could remember all their names. My 20,000 ghosts, they all had names, beautiful African names. We'd call them with just grunts, noises. We were apes, they were human.

Although my memory's fading, I remember two things very clearly. I'm a great sinner and Christ is a great Savior."_


----------



## Bourdon

*King's College Choir Cambridge*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125336


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 416
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 420
Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV 401
Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 417
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 418
Cello Concerto in G major, RV 415

The King's Consort
Robert King, director and harpsichord
Jonathan Cohen, cello and five-string cello
Sarah McMahon, cello (RV 531)

2006


----------



## Marinera

*Vincent Dumeste - Jeremy Clarke & Henry Purcell Son of England*
CD 7









*Matt Haimovitz & Uccello - Meeting of the Spirits*


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt ‎- Tabula Rasa*


----------



## Bourdon

*Music in the Courts and Cloisters of Northern Italy*

CD 3










*The religion of the future will be a cosmic religion. It should transcend personal God and avoid dogma and theology. Covering both the natural and the spiritual, it should be based on a religious sense arising from the experience of all things natural and spiritual as a meaningful unity. Buddhism answers this description. If there is any religion that could cope with modern scientific needs it would be Buddhism. (Albert Einstein)*


----------



## Merl

Thanks for the Saint-Saens recommendation, Kiki. It's a very good recording.


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphonies 8 and 9*
Mackerras, Prague Symphony Orchestra

The 9th is a fantastic composition, and these performers do it justice.

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*
Horowitz, Mehta, New York Philharmonic Orchestra






At 75, Horowitz does better with this concerto than many 30 year olds. He has both technique and artistry.


----------



## MusicSybarite

robin4 said:


> *Hindemith: Mathis der Maler*
> 
> Blomstedt
> 
> Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing Grace (2006 film)*
> 
> Amazing Grace is a 2006 British-American biographical drama film directed by Michael Apted, about the campaign against the slave trade in the British Empire, led by William Wilberforce, who was responsible for steering anti-slave trade legislation through the British parliament.
> 
> The title is a reference to the hymn "Amazing Grace".
> 
> The film also recounts the experiences of *John Newton* as a crewman on a slave ship and subsequent religious conversion, which inspired his writing of the poem later used in the hymn.
> 
> Newton is portrayed as a major influence on Wilberforce and the abolition movement.
> 
> *John Newton:*
> 
> _"I wish I could remember all their names. My 20,000 ghosts, they all had names, beautiful African names. We'd call them with just grunts, noises. We were apes, they were human.
> 
> Although my memory's fading, I remember two things very clearly. I'm a great sinner and Christ is a great Savior."_


What have to do the texts with the music???? I always see your posts that way.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op.53 'Waldstein' & Op. 109 & Andante favori* Claudio Arrau on Philips








The Waldstein Sonata is to the piano sonatas what the 'Eroica' is to the symphonies. A radical shift and expansion of the form. The Andante favori is delightful and was originally intended as the Walstein's slow movement - where it doesn't really seem to fit - so Beethoven replaces it with a brief but pregnant movement - a jolly good thing too.

The last section of the final movement includes sections where trills play an important role. The trill became a prominent feature of Beethoven's later sonatas like the Op. 109 - one of my favourite sonatas.

Claudio Arrau is a fine proponent of the sonatas - a big boned approach.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Francesco Cavalli. Searching for the textbook da capo aria. Ombra mai fu from Xerse is one. I like Cavalli! New acquaintance for me. Philippe Jaroussky singing high.


----------



## Flavius

Ravel; Enescu; Debussy: Valses nobles; Piano Sonata Nr.1 in f#; from Preludes, 'La Plus que Lente'. Leonskaja (eaSonus)


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
Kullervo *









*Helena Juntunen
Benjamin Appl

Thomas Dausgaard
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, ST/4; Berio, Calmo*

My wife's not home, so it's time to crank up Xenakis and Berio. I'm still not connecting with Xenakis, but the Berio is nice.


----------



## haydnguy

The *Jessye Norman *Collection

CD1:

*Stravinsky*

Oedipus Rex

Saito Kinen Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

CD2:

*Schoenberg*
Erwartung, op. 17

Jessye Norman, soprano
James Levine, piano

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
James Levine


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part three, beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow morning.

Despite private torment stemming from an unhappy first marriage (also, the opera _Der Zwerg_ was a semi-reference to Zemlinsky's unprepossessing looks which was one reason his relationship with his pupil Alma Schindler floundered some twenty years before - she dumped him for Mahler and he never really got over it) the 1910s and 1920s represented the peak of Zemlinsky's fortunes in terms of approaching something like sustained success.

After a bit of a shaky start when various projects fell through due to no fault of his own he enjoyed a period of comparative stability when his work was becoming more widely noticed and appreciated, even if not actually being played that often. Additionally he was well-regarded in Prague, Vienna and Berlin as a conductor and respected as a teacher.

Zemlinsky's prospects were looking good but everything came crashing down to earth in 1933 when his excellent opera, _Der Kreiderkreis_, was denied a healthy run in German theatres due to the Nazi takeover. It goes without saying that being partly Jewish immediately went against him but the work's (mildly) progressive music and slightly sensuous oriental storyline may also have raised the party hackles. Sensing which way the wind was blowing, Zemlinsky moved back to Vienna that year.

_Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ for voice and piano op.13, arr. for voice and orchestra (orig. 1910-13 - arr. 1913 and 1921):
_Aurikelchen_ for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1920):










_Der Zwerg_ [_The Dwarf_] - opera in one act after the short story _The Birthday of the Infanta_ by Oscar Wilde op.17 [Libretto: George Klaren] (1919-21):



String Quartet no.3 op.19 (1924):



_Lyrische Symphonie_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra op.18 [Texts: Rabindranath Tagore, trans. Hans Effenberger] (1922-23):
_Symphonische Gesänge_ - seven songs for baritone/alto and orchestra op.20 [Texts: Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/Countee Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):



_Der Kreidekreis_ [_The Chalk Circle_] - opera in three acts after the play by Alfred Henschke a.k.a. Klabund op.21 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1930-31):


----------



## Guest

Apress une lecture de Dante (Annees de Pèlerinage)

A bit of a sprawling piece. I haven't listened to it for many years, and will have to spend more time to reacquaint myself with it. Beautiful playing by Howard.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven - Triple Concerto; Brahms - Double Concerto* Oistrakh & Rostropovich with Richter, the Berlin Philharmonic and Karajan (in the Beethoven) and George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra (in the Brahms).








Two concertos that are not most people's favourites. The Beethoven is perhaps not one of Beethoven's strongest works, but it is pretty good non the less. AndI 've always had rather a soft spot for the Brahms double concerto - archetypal serious Brahms, not playing to the gallery.

Most enjoyable performances here.


----------



## Rambler

*Crusell: The 3 Clarinet Concertos* Emma Johnson with the English Chamber Orchestra on ASV








Pleasant Clarinet Concertos from the early 19th century. Crusell was a Finish clarinet virtuoso. These concertos rather remind me of the Weber concertos. Enjoyable if not exactly outstanding music. Well played.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

My wife is still not home, so I can apotheosis of the dance like no one's watching.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Zemlinsky's unprepossessing looks which was one reason his relationship with his pupil Alma Schindler floundered some twenty years before


Still, you have to admire how the one she described as a "small, ugly gnome" could get her attention and keep it, even if for a while.


----------



## haydnguy

Tsaraslondon said:


> Once you get past all the pop style tricksy packaging, this is actually a really good version of Vivaldi's perennially popular work. On modern instruments, but Mutter doesn't over-romanticise the music and the Trondheim Soloists are an excellent accompanying band.


How soon we forget. By my calculations she was 21 when this album was released. Yet she recently was quoted as saying:

From an interview with Gramophone magazine:



> 'We have the problem of a record industry that is firing up one musician after the other, one product after another, because the market wants new faces, but in classical music things need to evolve slowly, and they need to evolve over a longer period. A musician needs the chance to grow - none of us became who we are overnight.'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brian Asawa singing Alessandro Scarlatti. Wow!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutoslawski*: Variations on a Theme of Paganini. Bernd Glemser, Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony. Does anyone know why this Paganini theme has been variated upon by so many different composers? It's not a particularly interesting theme, but some great works have been created from it, and this is case in point. Excellent performance! I've never heard it as a concertante work as such, I'm familiar with the two-piano version, but this is much better. Enjoying this new acquisition.


----------



## Dimace

I will remain into the Greatest's constellation, my friends, with his MOST important works and, for me, the greatest works in the history of music: *His 32 Piano Sonatas.* This recording is from* 1976 with Alfred Brendel*, who is playing them with his well known ''clinical'' style, which I don't like, but I found it very educational for the scholars of Beethoven. The perfect set if someone wants to learn the Sonatas. 









*this is the 1st (original) issue. We have also another one with other cover and artwork from Brilliant I think...


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I will remain into the Greatest's constellation, my friends, with his MOST important works and, for me, the greatest works in the history of music: *His 32 Piano Sonatas.* This recording is from* 1976 with Alfred Brendel*, who is playing them with his well known ''clinical'' style, which I don't like, but I found it very educational for the scholars of Beethoven. The perfect set if someone wants to learn the Sonatas.
> 
> View attachment 125349
> 
> 
> *this is the 1st (original) issue. We have also another one with other cover and artwork from Brilliant I think...


I really like Brendel's Beethoven but I can see why you may not. I think the Brilliant cycle is his first recordings, pre-Philips, I think originally for Vanguard. I have the Hammerklavier from those days on LP. He apparently disowned it after recording this Philips cycle. I like his later, digital recordings for Philips. Not familiar with the one you share.


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> How soon we forget. By my calculations she was 21 when this album was released.


She was ~36. She was in her 20's when she first recorded the work with Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Still, you have to admire how the one she described as a "small, ugly gnome" could get her attention and keep it, even if for a while.


You are right - she may have been fickle but she was still quite a catch.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

haydnguy said:


> How soon we forget. By my calculations she was 21 when this album was released. Yet she recently was quoted as saying:
> 
> From an interview with Gramophone magazine:


It was recorded in 1999, so she'd have been 36, though admittedly she doesn't look much older than 21.

I think this was the first time she'd allowed herself to be "sexed up" for a record cover.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> I really like Brendel's Beethoven but I can see why you may not. I think the Brilliant cycle is his first recordings, pre-Philips, I think originally for Vanguard. I have the Hammerklavier from those days on LP. He apparently disowned it after recording this Philips cycle. I like his later, digital recordings for Philips. Not familiar with the one you share.


I believe Brendel's 1st Beethoven cycle was largely (entirely?) on Vox. I have it now as part of Brilliant's complete Beethoven box, in an incarnation prior to the current one. Dimace seems to be listening to Brendel's 1st Philips cycle, which I prefer to the earlier Vox cycle not least for the far better sound. I also prefer it to Brendel's later digital cycle, also for Philips.


----------



## Guest

Tsaraslondon said:


> It was recorded in 1999, so she'd have been 36, though admittedly she doesn't look much older than 21.
> 
> I think this was the first time she'd allowed herself to be "sexed up" for a record cover.


I'd say they tried to "sex her up" for the 80's recording but it didn't work because she still had her baby fat.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> I believe Brendel's 1st Beethoven cycle was largely (entirely?) on Vox. I have it now as part of Brilliant's complete Beethoven box, in an incarnation prior to the current one. Dimace seems to be listening to Brendel's 1st Philips cycle, which I prefer to the earlier Vox cycle not least for the far better sound. I also prefer it to Brendel's later digital cycle, also for Philips.


Do you find it interesting that a pianist would record the complete Beethoven piano sonatas not once, not even twice, but thrice in one lifetime? I wonder if his perspective on the music really changed drastically in between traversals, or if it was more of a money thing... I'm sure by the time he was done with the third cycle he could play them all in his sleep. (A testament to the brilliance of his pianism... this music is immensely difficult of course, no matter how many times you play it...!)


----------



## flamencosketches

Incidentally, Brendel for me too:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.21 in C major, K467. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Ah, Mozart is just the ticket sometimes...


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> Do you find it interesting that a pianist would record the complete Beethoven piano sonatas not once, not even twice, but thrice in one lifetime? I wonder if his perspective on the music really changed drastically in between traversals, or if it was more of a money thing... I'm sure by the time he was done with the third cycle he could play them all in his sleep. (A testament to the brilliance of his pianism... this music is immensely difficult of course, no matter how many times you play it...!)


I doubt it was about the money (although that may have helped!) After all, HvK recorded _four _Beethoven symphony cycles. Andras Schiff has done the entire WTC twice that I know of. The Budapesters did at least three quartet cycles. Etc.

The really big-time works are where the best performers get to show their stuff. Naturally their musical approaches may mutate over time, and there's always the attraction of better sound. But yes, I suppose they expect to get paid. I would! :lol:


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Piano Sonata in c, D958 and in B flat, D 960. Leonskaja (Apex)


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'd say they tried to "sex her up" for the 80's recording but it didn't work because she still had her baby fat.


Wanna hear something really weird?
I had that original issue, and Karajan is standing to the left of that big tree
behind Mutter.
The subsequent releases have him air brushed out!!!!!! Like on the one above.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> I doubt it was about the money (although that may have helped!) After all, HvK recorded _four _Beethoven symphony cycles. Andras Schiff has done the entire WTC twice that I know of. The Budapesters did at least three quartet cycles. Etc.
> 
> The really big-time works are where the best performers get to show their stuff. Naturally their musical approaches may mutate over time, and there's always the attraction of better sound. But yes, I suppose they expect to get paid. How crass of them! :lol:


Hey, if he really did it solely for the money, I wouldn't judge him at all. We all have to eat, nothing crass to it. But of course it's nice to think about it in terms of artistic maturation too.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Hey, if he really did it solely for the money, I wouldn't judge him at all. We all have to eat, nothing crass to it. But of course it's nice to think about it in terms of artistic maturation too.


I don't think it at all surprising that his approach to these works would have changed between his first set of recordings, made in his 30s and his last set of recordings, made in his 60s.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Wanna hear something really weird?
> I had that original issue, and Karajan is standing to the left of that big tree
> behind Mutter.
> The subsequent releases have him air brushed out!!!!!! Like on the one above.


Your memory is not quite confirmed. Karajan is in the picture, but no sign of Mutter.










I didn't see any evidence of Karajan and Mutter in the same photo, searching for cover images.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't think it at all surprising that his approach to these works would have changed between his first set of recordings, made in his 30s and his last set of recordings, made in his 60s.


Fair enough. I would be very curious to know in what ways how he might have changed. Of course, I have the rest of my life to figure this out. :lol: One of the most amazing things about Classical music, to me, is that the repertoire itself is only half of the equation (well, let's maybe call it 60%). So much can change in one piece, say, Beethoven's Pastoral sonata, from performer to performer. When I listen to Artur Schnabel play it, and then listen to Claudio Arrau play it, and then listen to Alfred Brendel play it, I might as well have heard three different pieces. Furthermore, in a single performer there will be stylistic variances in different performances; in a pianist like Claudio Arrau, perhaps even significant philosophical variances. The Beethoven piano sonatas are such an immense treasure trove of cultural value, not least because they are so rewarding to variances in interpretation. This fact brings a lot of joy to my life.

Rant over. Sometimes I am just in awe of how much getting into classical music over the past year has changed my life. Classical music makes me feel like I am still a child discovering the world sometimes.

*Current listening:*










*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.44, "the Fiery Angel". Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra. Wow!! I'm not a big Muti guy but I actually think he does an excellent job here. I've heard this before, but the music is finally "clicking" with me. The ending of the first movement is just beautiful. Prokofiev was a genius...


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in choral music by Edmund Rubbra:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125359


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Rizzi, conductor

2005


----------



## Flavius

Ludford, Pygott: Missa Regnum mundi, Salve regina. Blue Heron (Peterhouse Part Books, vol. 2) (Blue Heron Renaissance Choir)


----------



## 13hm13

Currently listening to the Haydn conc. on this release:









Hummel, Haydn; Hertel; Stamitz - Trumpet Concertos - Hardenberger

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837):
Trumpet Concerto in E major
Johann Wilhelm Hertel (1727-1789):
Trumpet Concerto in D major
Johann Stamitz (1717-1757):
Trumpet concerto in D major
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809):
Trumpet Concerto in E flat, H. VIIe:1

Håkan Hardenberger - trumpet
Academy of St.Martin-in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner - conductor


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4. Barenboim/Berlin. A really fine performance. Barenboim conducts a thoughtful interpretation and the orchestra is sublime.


----------



## haydnguy

Tsaraslondon said:


> It was recorded in 1999, so she'd have been 36, though admittedly she doesn't look much older than 21.
> 
> I think this was the first time she'd allowed herself to be "sexed up" for a record cover.


Honestly, it doesn't matter to the point I was making. She started young and now she criticizes the music industry. She's around my age and she's got to realize this is the 21st century and the record companies are trying to survive. It's not like it was when she was growing up as an artist. Their keeping the great composers but bringing on new faces to perform which the new audiences will associate with. It's the only way.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti; Piano sonatas 
Disc 4

Lucas Debargue


----------



## haydnguy

*Bantock*

Orchestral Music

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley



> My apologies. I do own this 6CD boxed set but I can't find a good place to take the picture. I've got 5 cameras on this darn phone and can't figure out how to take a decent picture of a CD cover. I guess I'll have to get my wife to help me.


----------



## haydnguy

Itullian said:


> Wanna hear something really weird?
> I had that original issue, and Karajan is standing to the left of that big tree
> behind Mutter.
> The subsequent releases have him air brushed out!!!!!! Like on the one above.


I wonder how much that original is worth now? Are you sorry you got rid of it?


----------



## haydnguy

I didn't realize that the Bantok I posted earlier was a boxed-set of previously released CDs.

Most of the CD's has the original cover and they are all quality attractive covers. The two covers on the bottom right of the top pictures isn't the original cover in my set. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> *Bantock*
> 
> Orchestral Music
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vernon Handley
> 
> ]


I have a opera from that composer: Omar Khayyám, cant remember last time hearing it .


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Trumpet Concertos

Hakan Hardenberger (trumpet)

I Musici.

Albinoni: Flute Concerto in B flat major, Op. 7 No. 3
Baldassare: Sonata No. 1 for Trumpet and Strings in F major
Corelli: Sonata a quattro in D for Trumpet, Strings and Continuo, WoO 4
Franceschini, P: Sonata in D
Marcello, A: Concerto in D minor for Trumpet (orig. oboe), strings & continuo
Marcello, A: Oboe Concerto in D Minor
Torelli: Sonata in D for Trumpet, strings & continuo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 537
Viviani: Sonata No. 1 in C major for trumpet and organ
Viviani: Sonata prima


----------



## WildThing

*Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite

Antal Doráti: London Symphony Orchestra*

Man, what an astonishing recording. The only version of the Scythian Suite which I had previously heard was Claudio Abbado's with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. As fine as that one is, Doráti's is absoutely electrifying. Blows Abbado's out of the water both sonically and interpretively.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bidú Sayão - soprano
Symphony of the Air and Chorus
Heítor Villa-Lobos - conductor
Recorded 1959

_Forest of the Amazon_ has its roots in the film music Villa-Lobos wrote for _Green Mansions_, with colourful evocations of the sounds of the jungle. It may betray its origins but it is thrillingly exotic music.


----------



## Marinera

haydnguy said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter to the point I was making. She started young and now she criticizes the music industry. She's around my age and she's got to realize this is the 21st century and the record companies are trying to survive. It's not like it was when she was growing up as an artist. Their keeping the great composers but bringing on new faces to perform which the new audiences will associate with. It's the only way.


Age shouldn't be a defining factor in this field. Many prominent musicians demonstrated almost preternatural or very advanced ability to understand and play music from the early age. There's no sense of holding them back from recording and maturing at their own pace, if their progress is faster than usual so be it, every individual and musician is unique. Also, if there's an ability to make music and opportunity to record it, than it's better to let this happen, because life is an unsure and also delicate bussiness. Maturing is an ongoing lifelong process.

This is just another angle to view the situation and I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Marinera

Katona Twins' Manuel de Falla album on Spotify. Exciting music and performing, too bad I was late for this particular party. Even used copies of this recording are thin on the ground especially for the right price. I doubt I have ever seen a new copy at all. Hopefully, it'll be reissued sometime in future.

View attachment 125363


View attachment 125364


----------



## Rogerx

Libertà!

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Siobhan Stagg (soprano), Serena Malfi (mezzo), Linard Vrielink (tenor), John Chest (baritone), Nahuel di Pierro (bass-baritone)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon



> Opera Now October 2019
> 
> It is a fascinating premise: Mozart underwent great personal and artistic change from 1782-86 and produced a wealth of vocal material that Pichon has drawn on for this project. Six singers share the roles with dazzling results. Sabine Devieilhe gets star billing, but to be ungallant I must single out Siobhán Stagg: her soprano is creamy yet pellucid, even- toned and beguiling. Pichon builds the tension and the recorded sound is excellent.


From earlier.


----------



## Rogerx

Continuing with:










Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

haydnguy said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter to the point I was making. She started young and now she criticizes the music industry. She's around my age and she's got to realize this is the 21st century and the record companies are trying to survive. It's not like it was when she was growing up as an artist. Their keeping the great composers but bringing on new faces to perform which the new audiences will associate with. It's the only way.


I agree with her actually. These days classical music is marketed , more often than not, the same way as pop. Image is more important than content, especially with women. A young violinist is much more likely to get a recording contract if she's pretty. Mutter was a mere 13 when she made her public debut and only 15 when she recorded the 3rd and 5th Mozart Concertos with Karajan, who was her early champion. Unlike a lot of child stars, she has stayed the course not only because of her talent but because of her intelligence. Though she had that early break, the choices she and, one assumes, her advisors made were sensible and she steered clear of certain works until she felt she had the maturity to perform them.

Mutter was fortunate that she too was marketable (and I'm sure she recognises this), a chubby faced young teenager who developed into a beautiful and glamorous young woman, but always with Mutter the music came first. I remember seeing a TV programme about her, made when she must have been in her late 20s, in which she worried about how music had become too accessible in a sense. She made the point that different works required a different level of concentration, how the Beethoven or Brahms concertos were much more serious works than something like Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_, which demanded less commitment from the listener. It is no surprise therefore to find that she consented to a different style of presentation for her later recording of the piece.

I see that your avatar is of Dame Janet Baker, one of the greatest singers of the twentieth century. She was already in her early 30s when she signed with EMI, but she had a long and illustrious career, both on stage and in the recording studio. She is a prime example of a musician who evolved slowly and chose her repertoire carefully, even choosing to retire when she was still at the top of her game. Though even she became more aware of image as she got older, I do wonder if the 30 year old Janet, who wasn't particularly glamorous, would have even got a recording contract now. Would Callas, who was fat and lumpy when she signed to EMI at the age of 29 in 1953?

As a society we are becoming shallower and shallower. Image is everything, style has become more important than substance. You only have to look at the world of politics and see the mess we are in to see where that takes us. I agree that there are challenges in keeping classical music alive, but I don't think we should be looking at the world of popular culture to meet those challenges. We can listen to any music we want at the flick of a button, but how often do we really hear it? How often does it just play as we do something else? No doubt I'm as guilty as the next person.

Of course we need new faces; we always have, but these days so many of them are not given the chance to evolve. Unless they are very strong minded, they are likely to be forgotten and discarded by the marketing people who are constantly moving on to the next "big thing".


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Libertà!
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Siobhan Stagg (soprano), Serena Malfi (mezzo), Linard Vrielink (tenor), John Chest (baritone), Nahuel di Pierro (bass-baritone)
> 
> Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon
> 
> From earlier.


Ohh, how wonderful. I don't know why I haven't seen this release untill now, thank you very much for posting it!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. This is my first time listening to the symphony in its entirety in one sitting. Man, what a great piece... I'm about halfway through, but I can say with confidence that I am a full convert now. I totally "get" it now, and this is definitely one of his greatest symphonies. Moreover, I can't imagine a better performance than the Bernstein. I know he re-recorded it with the same forces for DG a few decades later, and I will probably have to hear that one at some point in life, and the Haitink/RCO also interests me a lot. Actually, there are many likely great recordings of this symphony out there. But for now it's Bernstein all the way. From the Sony box set:










I absolutely hate the artwork for the box set btw. Look at how huge Bernstein's name is, and how tiny Mahler is. I guess Sony is trying to fuel their mythos that Bernstein "invented" Mahler, or some such. Regardless, it's one of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - fourth and final instalment this afternoon.

Once Adolf Hitler gained control in 1933 Zemlinsky moved from Berlin back to his birthplace of Vienna where he largely focussed on composition while keeping his hand in with some lucrative freelance conducting across Europe, including the Soviet Union.

Although Zemlinsky now had more time at his disposal for his musical style to develop even further the resulting compositions from the next five years were relatively few in total (from about 1910 onwards he was never particularly prolific anyway), and because he didn't seek a full-time conducting post in Vienna he now had a lower profile which reduced the chances of his music gaining wider exposure. On top of that, Zemlinsky was immensely upset by the death of Alban Berg in 1935 and halted progress on what was to be his final opera, _Der König Kandaules_, in order to compose a fourth string quartet in memory of his late friend.

Zemlinsky resumed work on _Der König Kandaules_ (another fine work, by the way) but before he could complete the orchestration the _Anschluss_ took place, which resulted in him and his second wife departing for the USA. It would be nice to report that Zemlinsky enjoyed a successful new life in America like fellow émigrés Schoenberg, Korngold, Weill and Hindemith but by then he was already in his late 60s and a combination of ill-health and lack of opportunities blighted his final years.

When Zemlinsky died in March 1942 at the age of 70 he was by then a largely overlooked figure whose work for one reason or another had never consistently achieved the level of prestige it deserved. Happily his musical legacy has undergone a significant renaissance since the 1970s, resulting in a plethora of recordings covering virtually his whole output.

_Sinfonietta_ op.23 (1934):



_Psalm XIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.24 (1935):



String Quartet no.4 op.25 (1936):



Four songs from _Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.22 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Christian Morgenstern] (1934):
Two songs from _Zwölf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Hans Bethge, after Kālidāsa/Josef Luitpold Stern, after Langston Hughes] (c. 1936-37):



_Der König Kandaules_ - opera in three acts after the play _Le roi Candaule_ by André Gide op.26, orchestration completed by Antony Beaumont from the original short score in 1990 [Libretto: Alexander von Zemlinsky] (1935-36 inc.):

Performers on _Der König Kandaules_ include:

James O'Neal (ten.), Monte Pederson (bar.), Nina Warren (sop.), Klaus Häger (bass) and the Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, conducted by Gerd Albrecht. This was the cast which performed at the Hamburg premiere which took place in October 1996 (a mere 60 years after the opera was composed!) - this actual recording was made later that month.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Gagneux: Triptyque pour violoncelle et orchestre*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich 
*
*Shchedrin: Cello Concerto 'sotto voce concerto'*
*London Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich *

*Dutilleux: The Shadows of Time*
*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Joel Esher, Rachel Plotkin, Jordan Swaim (trebles)*


----------



## Duncan

*Handel: Italian cantatas*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Léa Desandre (mezzo)
Le Concert d'Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm (harpsichord, organ and conductor)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lMYTx77Sos8bP6cPiTpkDn0Du7pE FnPQc

_"This production is a delight throughout…Haïm retains control by preparing both the scores and the sopranos' ornaments, her vision giving this carefully wrought performance a fiery intensity, as if recorded live in concert…Desandre, a superb vocal actress, delivers bold musical rhetoric…You might think you know these cantatas, but this is a performance to make you think again."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Both singers have unblemished voices of beautiful quality: Sabine Devieilhe, as Aminta, pellucid and free-soaring, Lea Desandre with a dark flare in her high mezzo…Le Concert d'Astrée, under Emmanuelle Haïm's animating direction, are far more than mere accompanists…Playing with words as well as tones, the crucial cello continuo is always acutely alive to singers and text…A disc that even amid fierce competition is a Handelian winner."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor/ Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I don't normally like classical artists singing popular music, but Baltsa adapts her tangy, resinous mezzo well to the idiom and this sunny record of Greek music is the perfect antidote to a damp, grey day in London town.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin



> Gramophone Magazine November 2018
> 
> Trifonov is a gifted pianist, the Philadelphians have the music in their blood and Nézet-Séguin has an eye for detail and careful phrasing…Overall, this is another fine, well-recorded addition to the lengthy discography but one which neither astonished nor moved me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. This is my first time listening to the symphony in its entirety in one sitting. Man, what a great piece...


I don't know if you've seen this video about Mahler's 3rd, but here's the YouTube link.


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Cello Concerto, Piano Quintet. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Edo de Waart/Antwerp. Re-listening to this confirms my impression; a stunningly good Cello Concerto and Quintet from Hecker and company. Very well recorded too, everything is crystal clear. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Barbe-Bleue" (Karajan/DG)
Chausson - Piano Trio (Beux Arts/Philips)
D'Indy - Souvenirs (DePreist/Koch)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125375


*Gerald Finzi*

Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31
Five Bagatelles, Op. 23a
Three Soliloquies from "Love's Labours Lost," Op. 28
A Severn Rhapsody, Op. 3
Romance in E flat major for string orchestra, Op. 11
Introit in F major for solo violin and small orchestra, Op. 6

Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths, conductor
Robert Plane, clarinet
Lesley Hatfield, violin

1998


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1-3 & In the Steppes of Central Asia

Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra

Mark Ermler, Loris Tjeknavorian conducting.


----------



## Duncan

*Frank Sinatra Conducts Tone Poems Of Color*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLc4NxDAjUWeDwIP7IHR3JYo-42xRdTtz1

*Composers*

Alexander, Jeff (1910-89)
Bernstein, Elmer (1922-2004)
Jenkins, Gordon (1910-84)
May, Billy (1916-2004)
Previn, André (1929-2019)
Riddle, Nelson
Wilder, Alec (1907-80)

"Sinatra was an aficionado of classical music, and would often request classical strains in his music, inspired by composers such as Puccini and Impressionist masters.

His personal favorite was Ralph Vaughan Williams."

Oddly enough... RVW preferred Tony Bennett...

Someone may want to fact-check that last statement as I'm fairly certain that I'm just completely making it up... Thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


I really want to hear this, and the newer one.

@Manxfeeder, I really enjoyed that! Thanks! I'm very excited that I understand and enjoy the 3rd symphony now. It was a surprisingly easy listen start to finish.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg Variations Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably the end of my recent Mozart sonata binge - a mixed programme of considerable beauty.


----------



## robin4

*Amazing Grace (2006 film)*

Amazing Grace is a 2006 British-American biographical drama film directed by Michael Apted, about the campaign against the slave trade in the British Empire, led by William Wilberforce, who was responsible for steering anti-slave trade legislation through the British parliament.

The title is a reference to the hymn "Amazing Grace".

The film also recounts the experiences of *John Newton* as a crewman on a slave ship and subsequent religious conversion, which inspired his writing of the poem later used in the hymn.

Newton is portrayed as a major influence on Wilberforce and the abolition movement.

NEW BRITAIN (also known as AMAZING GRACE) was originally a folk tune, probably sung slowly with grace notes and melodic embellishments. Typical of the Appalachian tunes from the southern United States,

NEW BRITAIN is pentatonic with melodic figures that outline triads.

It was first published as a hymn tune in shape notes in Columbian Harmony (1829) to the text "Arise, my soul, my joyful pow'rs." It was first set to "Amazing Grace" in William Walker's (PHH 44) Southern Harmony (1835)






*Amazing Grace *

*bagpipes, drums, and band*

*John Newton:*

_"I am not the man I ought to be, I am not the man I wish to be, and I am not the man I hope to be,

but by the grace of God, I am not the man I used to be."_


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*


----------



## Guest

Howard/Liszt










Années de pèlerinage:

Deuxième année, Après une lecture de Dante
Venezia e Napoli, Canzone and Tarantella

Repeat listen to Après une lecture de Dante, I'm strongly attracted to the meditative parts, less so to the clamorous parts. The Canzone seemed like a formless puddle to me, the Tarantella surprisingly inventive and engaging.


----------



## Merl

A bargain set from many years ago. Think I paid a few quid for this from Superdrug in Stockport (who were selling Brilliant Classics boxes at the time). It should have been a fiver but I got it cheap cos the box was water damaged and scuffed. Bargain. Played almost all the box today. Its an underrated set, IMO, and a good library builder.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Fair enough. I would be very curious to know in what ways how he might have changed.


I have not done any detailed comparison, but the received wisdom is that the young Brendel was more of a virtuoso firebrand than the mature, introspective Brendel.


----------



## Guest

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125376
> 
> 
> *Frank Sinatra Conducts Tone Poems Of Color*
> 
> *Link to complete album -*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLc4NxDAjUWeDwIP7IHR3JYo-42xRdTtz1
> 
> *Composers*
> 
> Alexander, Jeff (1910-89)
> Bernstein, Elmer (1922-2004)
> Jenkins, Gordon (1910-84)
> May, Billy (1916-2004)
> Previn, André (1929-2019)
> Riddle, Nelson
> Wilder, Alec (1907-80)
> 
> "Sinatra was an aficionado of classical music, and would often request classical strains in his music, inspired by composers such as Puccini and Impressionist masters.
> 
> His personal favorite was Ralph Vaughan Williams."
> 
> Oddly enough... RVW preferred Tony Bennett...
> 
> Someone may want to fact-check that last statement as I'm fairly certain that I'm just completely making it up... Thanks!


Supposedly Karajan was a big Sinatra fan.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Shorter works*

Disk 7 of this set has pieces like Dance, La Calinda, Mazurka and Waltz for a Little Girl. The music is lovely and the recording has great presence of sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> Supposedly Karajan was a big Sinatra fan.


I like Karajan better already.


----------



## Dimace

I could say that *Delibes's Coppelia* is my favourite ballet. I have 4 or 5 recordings of this ballet and one great Blue Ray, but this one I bring to you today, is musically (maybe) the best. (because we have also Ernest...) A 1977 recording with the Great *Orchestre Du Théâtre National De L'Opéra-Comique* under the direction of the 2nd most important ballet conductor in the history of ballet music, *Jean-Baptiste Mari.* In this DS is also included the other famous Delibes's ballet, *Sylvia.* (1978) If you like ballet music, go and buy this (1991) DS. Satisfaction is more certain than death and taxes. (this set is also the most collectible CD set out there, as far I know).


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> I don't normally like classical artists singing popular music, but Baltsa adapts her tangy, resinous mezzo well to the idiom and this sunny record of Greek music is the perfect antidote to a damp, grey day in London town.


I love Agnes. One of my favourite Mezzos. I like also the music of Hadjidakis and Tsitsanis. Less the music of Xarhakos. Theodorakis is no go for me. Very political composer for my taste. GREAT presentation, my friend. GREAT!


----------



## Itullian

In my opinion, a vastly underrated set.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Trio for Violin, Piano, and Cello, nos. 1, op.21 & 2, op. 26









Suk Trio
Josef Suk 
Jan Panenka
Josef Chuchro*

Bought for a dollar at a local book fair.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"


----------



## millionrainbows

Harvey Sollberger at Eighty, all flute. Recorded 2017 (Albany)

​
Harvey Sollberger at Franklin Hotel in Strawberry Point, Iowa on May 16, 2017. Photo by Michael Daugherty


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean-Philippe Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin (Paris 1705-6)
Pieter-Jan Belder (Harpsichord)*

Disc 2 of the Brilliant Classics' Rameau set, Complete Works for Harpsichord performed by Pieter-Jan Belder on solo Harpsichord.

Excellent musicianship by Belder who is performing on a beautiful sounding instrument.

I've mentioned a few times how much the sound of a Harpsichord matters to me as some can sound dreadful. This example sounds Fantastic.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Variations from Paganini, Chopin, and Corelli Themes*
Daniil Trifonov, Yannick Nezet-Seguin, Philadelphia Orchestra

The Paganini and Chopin pieces sound good to my ears, with the rest of the disc being just okay. My favorite variation is No. 19 of the Paganini. That staccato just sounds so cool.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Barbara Strozzi-Diporti di Euterpe, with Lagrime mie, that I discovered yesterday. Emanuela Galli singing. Italian baroque music, kind of like Monteverdi.


----------



## JAS

Janis Ivanovs, Symphony No. 4 and Rainbow (Symphonic Poem)

With special thanks to Phil Loves Classical.


----------



## MusicSybarite

JAS said:


> View attachment 125389
> 
> 
> Janis Ivanovs, Symphony No. 4 and Rainbow (Symphonic Poem)
> 
> With special thanks to Phil Loves Classical.


Those Ivanovs releases are rare to find nowadays. Too bad they didn't complete the series. The 4th is one of his best symphonies. _Rainbow_ is beautiful with its impressionistic colors.


----------



## millionrainbows

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Jean-Philippe Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin (Paris 1705-6)
> Pieter-Jan Belder (Harpsichord)*
> 
> Disc 2 of the Brilliant Classics' Rameau set, Complete Works for Harpsichord performed by Pieter-Jan Belder on solo Harpsichord.
> 
> Excellent musicianship by Belder who is performing on a beautiful sounding instrument.
> 
> I've mentioned a few times how much the sound of a Harpsichord matters to me as some can sound dreadful. This example sounds Fantastic.


Based on your enthusiasm, I decided to order the Rameau. Funny, one of the customer reviews pans the recording, saying it sounds like "his head is in the piano." I'm just the opposite, and like closely-miked recordings, and I suspect you do too. Anyway, I need more Rameau, especially harpsichord works, and this is his complete works for the instrument on 3 CDs.

​​


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.27 in B-flat major, K595. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. On Philips, not Decca, but the artwork and music is otherwise identical. Amazing performance, though not quite one of my favorite Mozart concerti (those would be 15, 23, 25, 21, and 20, but they're all great).



millionrainbows said:


> Based on your enthusiasm, I decided to order the Rameau. Funny, one of the customer reviews pans the recording, saying it sounds like "his head is in the piano." I'm just the opposite, and like closely-miked recordings, and I suspect you do too. Anyway, I need more Rameau, especially harpsichord works, and this is his complete works for the instrument on 3 CDs.
> 
> ​​


I've been meaning to buy this. I have no Rameau in my library, and he seems like actually a great composer. My heart is just not in the baroque at the moment.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Music for “Kuolema”. Op. no. 44 (1,2) & Op. no. 62 (a,b). N Jarvi, Gothenburg

A great example of the master’s lack of hesitation in returning to previous compositions for a reworking or an expansion or sometimes a contraction. It begins with one of his most popular pieces, Valse Triste, includes one of his most moody pieces, Scene with Cranes, and ends with two truly dreamy pieces, Canzonetta and Valse romantique (penned for a revival of the play written by his brother in law). Eight years from start to finish and we are grateful for the time spent on it...


----------



## millionrainbows

@flamenco, if you ever decide to get an opera DVD try Rameau's _Platee. 
_


----------



## flamencosketches

^I'll tell you this much, it'd be my first ever opera DVD. :lol: But I'll look into it. Thanks! Knowing myself, I'm sure eventually, I will have a big, big opera phase where I will want nothing to do with anything that isn't opera. But that's at least a few years down the line, I reckon.

Current listening:










*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, with soloists Gundula Janowitz and Eberhard Waechter. I have gone from ambivalence to total adoration of this recording. I think it's my favorite Brahms Requiem. I'm not normally fond of Karajan's Brahms, but he's done such a wonderful job here that I'm tempted to re-evaluate his recordings of the symphonies. In any case, this is a landmark and probably my favorite recording of the piece. I want to hear one of his other recordings now, perhaps the later digital recording with the same forces and different soloists.


----------



## haydnguy

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Jean-Philippe Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin (Paris 1705-6)
> Pieter-Jan Belder (Harpsichord)*
> 
> Disc 2 of the Brilliant Classics' Rameau set, Complete Works for Harpsichord performed by Pieter-Jan Belder on solo Harpsichord.
> 
> Excellent musicianship by Belder who is performing on a beautiful sounding instrument.
> 
> I've mentioned a few times how much the sound of a Harpsichord matters to me as some can sound dreadful. This example sounds Fantastic.


Did you ever hear Peter Watchorn on WTC Book 1? It's great! (sorry so big)


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Kļava leading soloist with the Latvian Radio choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds's "Passion according to St. Luke", "A Drop in The Ocean", "The First Tears", and "Litany of the Heavens":


----------



## haydnguy

millionrainbows said:


> Based on your enthusiasm, I decided to order the Rameau. Funny, one of the customer reviews pans the recording, saying it sounds like "his head is in the piano." I'm just the opposite, and like closely-miked recordings, and I suspect you do too. Anyway, I need more Rameau, especially harpsichord works, and this is his complete works for the instrument on 3 CDs.
> 
> ​​


How would you like the Trevor Pinnock copy? I'm sure you've heard Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## haydnguy

* Canteloube*

Songs of the AUVERGNE (Complete)
arranged by Cantaloube
Sung in the Auvergne dialect

Netania Davrath, soprano
Orchestra conducted by Pierre de la Rocke

***** If you like song, highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26/Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73/ Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74/Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/


----------



## 13hm13

John Field - Piano Concertos (Vol.1) No.1 & 2 - O'Rourke


----------



## AClockworkOrange

millionrainbows said:


> Based on your enthusiasm, I decided to order the Rameau. Funny, one of the customer reviews pans the recording, saying it sounds like "his head is in the piano." I'm just the opposite, and like closely-miked recordings, and I suspect you do too. Anyway, I need more Rameau, especially harpsichord works, and this is his complete works for the instrument on 3 CDs.
> 
> ​


Personally I really like the mic placement and think the recordings sound great. I hope you enjoy your purchase as much as I 'm enjoying it :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

haydnguy said:


> Did you ever hear Peter Watchorn on WTC Book 1? It's great! (sorry so big)


No, I haven't heard it but I will take a look into it. Thanks for the recommendation :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Howells: Music for Strings

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox

Concerto for string orchestra/ Elegy For Viola, String Quartet And String Orchestra/ Serenade for Strings/ Suite for String Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> From the moment the cello starts its suave tread over the piano's gently rising bass and sustained right-hand trill at the beginning of the G major Sonata, you know this is going to be a disc to sit back and enjoy. Daniel Müller-Schott and Angela Hewitt may have substituted modern instruments for the viola da gamba and harpsichord Bach had in mind but nothing in this superb music's original character has been lost - this is as clear-textured and as vividly articulated a performance as you could hope to hear.
> Indeed, it has gained much by the sheer musical feeling and intelligence that these two players have put into it, aided by extra warmth from Müller-Schott's cello (achieved without resorting to excessive vibrato) and from the delicate dynamic subtleties of Hewitt's piano-playing.
> There are some memorable moments here.
> Architecturally, too, they consistently get things just right. With a perfect balance between instruments, this is playing which gives nothing but a glow of pleasure, that not even what sounds like some weary tuning at the piano's top end can dispel.
> All Bach gamba sonata discs need a filler, and the choice here is a sonata by CPE Bach, rather more romantically drawn by Müller-Schott and with a continuo accompaniment less well suited to the piano. But then this disc is worth your money for the JS alone.


----------



## Faramundo

Quite a good way, to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner.


----------



## Merl

Got a lot to listen to today so I'm gonna start with some of this set to warm me up. I've always liked Halasz's small-scale Schubert. It's unfussy, unpretentious and charming. Not the best out there but compared to Barenboim's overblown set its a joy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

General consensus tends to suggest that Karajan's 60s 9th is his best, but I've always liked the 1977 version and it certainly sounds very good here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Sibelius from this Karajan box set. 1955 recordings of the 6th and 7th and a 1953 Tapiola.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 24


----------



## Rogerx

Enesco & Liszt: Roumanian & Hungarian Rhapsodies

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Do to a storm passing through the region last night with strong winds, I have an unexpected day off from school today (the rural town where I teach has a half dozen road closures do to fallen trees). That said, I'm starting the day out drinking the tea I made for my ride into school while listening on my headphone rig (wife is still sleeping).

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Dialog-Kantaten

Hana Blazikova, Dominik Wörner

Kirchheimer BachConsort, Alfredo Bernardini

Cantata BWV32 'Liebster Jesu, mein Verlangen'
Cantata BWV57 'Selig ist der Mann'
Cantata BWV58 'Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid'
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A major, BWV1055


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125402


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Capriccio brilliant, Op. 22

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Henri Dutilleux - part one of two this afternoon. I have acquired the lion's share of his acknowledged output over the years but there are still a handful of gaps - is the 7-disc Erato _Centenary Edition_ the way to go if I want pretty much everything that's available?

_Au gré des ondes_ [_Along the Waves_] - six small pieces (1946): 
_Bergerie_ (1947):
Piano Sonata (1947-48): 
_Blackbird_ (1950):
_Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ [_All Roads Lead to Rome_] (1961):
_Résonances_ (1965):










_La geôle_ [_The Prison_] for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Cassou] (1944):
_Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and orchestra (1954):










Symphony no.1 (1951):



Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] (1959):
_Métaboles_ for orchestra (1963-64):


----------



## millionrainbows

haydnguy said:


> Did you ever hear Peter Watchorn on WTC Book 1? It's great!


I have, and I agree. I got interested in this recording because he uses the Lehman/Bach well-tempered tuning, a tuning I've discussed in the music theory thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet & Serenade

Joakim Kallhed, Thomas Annmo, Mikael Bjork

Arion Wind Quintet, Schein String Quartet.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dutilleaux 5-CD box on Erato arrived yesterday. Listening to disc one. Where has Dutilleaux been all my life? At times he reminds me of Varése, other times of later Boulez, but definitely a French sensibility, with lots of sonorities and mysterious verticalities. Just my cup of tea.


----------



## Dimace

A big part of my (non classical) collection is film music. I always say: No good film without good music score. One of the best music scores in the history of film music and maybe the ONLY which based on ONE MAIN THEME, which is developing, changing and being enriched through over the film with new elements, LIKE A SYMPHONY, is *John Barry's for the Moonraker.* Amazing music, my friends. The guy could had written top notch classical music. Highly recommended CD this one. *-*(Shirley Bassey *is came from another planet here... What a singer!)


----------



## millionrainbows

haydnguy said:


> How would you like the Trevor Pinnock copy? I'm sure you've heard Trevor Pinnock.


I don't have anything by him, but I was impressed by this:


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Duncan

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2
Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108
Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3


----------



## Duncan

*Natalie Dessay: Baroque*

*Natalie Dessay (soprano)
Le Concert d'Astrée, Les arts Florissants, Emmanuelle Haïm, William Christie*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mGv16HAZMAGRt72PbqGk_2jH2sM2wb76Q

*Works*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV51 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen'
Bach, J S: Suscepit Israel, BWV1082
Handel: Ahi, nelle sorti umane (Cantata), HWV 179
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alcina - Tornami a vagheggiar (Act I Scene 15, 1736 revival)
Handel: Ama, sospira (from Alcina)
Handel: Credete al mio dolore (from Alcina)
Handel: Da tempeste il legno infranto (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Delirio amoroso: Per te lasciai la luce
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Dixit Dominus: De Torrente in via bibet
Handel: Fido specchio (from Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno)
Handel: Il delirio amoroso, HWV 99
Handel: Mi palpita il cor - cantata HWV132: Ho tanti affanni in petto
Handel: Piangerò la sorte mia (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Un pensiero nemico di pace (from Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno)
Handel: V' adoro, pupille (from Giulio Cesare)
Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa (Book 8)
Rameau: Rondeau - Forêts paisibles (from Les Indes Galantes)


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Dutilleaux 5-CD box on Erato arrived yesterday. Listening to disc one. Where has Dutilleaux been all my life? At times he reminds me of Varése, other times of later Boulez, but definitely a French sensibility, with lots of sonorities and mysterious verticalities. Just my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 125405


And this on e.....


----------



## robin4




----------



## 13hm13

A 1986 CD re-issue of an original 1969 LP:


----------



## Enthusiast

Jordi Savall's B minor Mass. I expected it to be rather good but it is merely OK - a fairly ordinary rendition. Nothing wrong with it but there are many versions that are preferable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Isaac*

This is one of their finest


----------



## 13hm13

Dimace said:


> A big part of my (non classical) collection is film music. I always say: No good film without good music score. One of the best music scores in the history of film music and maybe the ONLY which based on ONE MAIN THEME, which is developing, changing and being enriched through over the film with new elements, LIKE A SYMPHONY, is *John Barry's for the Moonraker.* Amazing music, my friends. The guy could gad written top notch classic music. Highly recommended CD this one. *-*(Shirley Bassey *is came from another planet here... What a singer!)


One of my first "classical" purchases was John Barry's "The Black Hole" (1979). Simply, great classical music ...


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> One of my first "classical" purchases was John Barry's "The Black Hole" (1979). Simply, great classical music ...
> 
> View attachment 125415


John was Englishman but he passed his whole life in USA. It is crazy, but I consider him native American... Try also his music from *Out in Africa*. This is not a film. This is not a music. They are things came from the outer space to give us pure magic and grace. BIG, BIG, BIG, situations & emotions.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Isaac*
> 
> This is one of their finest


Heinrich was German. Arrigo il Tedesco, called him the Italians. I write this, because many believe (and maybe they are right) that he was from Flandern.(Flämische Region) Now, I see the Austrian Eagle on your cover (also Der Deutsche Adler) I tend to believe (I'm not an expert with this music) that I have right. GREAT CD! (I don't have it, but I trust your knowledge for the early music)


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Heinrich was German. Arrigo il Tedesco, called him the Italians. I write this, because many believe (and maybe they are right) that he was from Flandern.(Flämische Region) Now, I see the Austrian Eagle on your cover (also Der Deutsche Adler) I tend to believe (I'm not an expert with this music) that I have right. GREAT CD! (I don't have it, but I trust your knowledge for the early music)


Ahum........read this

Written By:

The Editors of Encyclopaedia Britannica

Heinrich Isaac, Isaac also spelled Isaak, (born c. 1450, Brabant-died 1517, Florence), one of the three leading composers (with Jakob Obrecht and Josquin des Prez) of the Flemish school in the late 15th century.

So he was born in Flanders in the south of "the Netherlands " In the Duchy "Brabant" wich lies in what is now Belgium.I live in North-Brabant wich is a provence of the Netherlands.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Ahum........read this
> 
> Written By:
> 
> The Editors of Encyclopaedia Britannica
> 
> Heinrich Isaac, Isaac also spelled Isaak, (born c. 1450, Brabant-died 1517, Florence), one of the three leading composers (with Jakob Obrecht and Josquin des Prez) of the Flemish school in the late 15th century.
> 
> So he was born in Flanders in the south of "the Netherlands " In the Duchy "Brabant" wich lies in what is now Belgium.I live in North-Brabant wich is a provence of the Netherlands.


I will trust you and Britannica. :tiphat: Because of his Italian name I made thoughts…

/he is also neighbour of you. Very nice!


----------



## Bourdon

*The person in the painting is not Isaac but Kaiser Maximilians I Albrecht Dürer*

His name was Henricus Isaac

In 1497, Isaac obtained the most prestigious post a musician could receive, when Emperor Maximilian I appointed him court composer in Vienna. He would remain until his death in 1517, although - since he was married in Florence - he sporadically returned to Florence and died there.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *The person in the painting is not Isaac but Kaiser Maximilians I Albrecht Dürer*
> 
> His name was Henricus Isaac
> 
> In 1497, Isaac obtained the most prestigious post a musician could receive, when Emperor Maximilian I appointed him court composer in Vienna. He would remain until his death in 1517, although - since he was married in Florence - he sporadically returned to Florence and died there.


Ok. Deutscher Kaiser! I caught the eagle and I lost everything else... :lol: Thanks a lot for the valuable info, my friend.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> And this on e.....


I've ordered that one, too. I hope it's not just repeats of the other 5-CD set; but they're both on Erato...


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Ok. Deutscher Kaiser! I caught the eagle and I lost everything else... :lol: Thanks a lot for the valuable info, my friend.


He spoke German, that's for sure, he was a "Habsburger" Holy Roman Emperror
Maximilian was born at Wiener Neustadt


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> I've ordered that one, too. I hope it's not just repeats of the other 5-CD set; but they're both on Erato...


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


>


This one, now, comes from Virgin... (same content) I prefer Erato.


----------



## Flavius

Rodrigo: Vocal Music. Martinez, Rial, Orq. Real Phil. de Galicia/ Marba, Calcraft (Brilliant)


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> He spoke German, that's for sure, he was a "Habsburger" *Holy Roman Emperror
> Maximilian was born at Wiener Neustadt*


I habe Scheiße gebaut... :lol::lol: (this means I FFFFed it up) :lol:


----------



## annaw

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 "Symphony of a Thousand"*
Georg Solti / Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Such an amazing symphony! The influence of Wagner on Mahler's symphonies has never struck me so clearly as in the 8th.


----------



## Malx

Midori recorded live:


----------



## Bourdon

dimace said:


> i habe scheiße gebaut... :lol::lol: (this means i ffffed it up) :lol:


 *das kann man wohl sagen ja*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Prompted by some conversations here about Beethoven's symphonies on piano arranged by Liszt, I'm listening to this set as played by Katsaris:










Today's been 1 to 3. This is a rewarding and refreshing experience. I love how these works sound on piano, they work quite well on these arrangements. The Eroica, as expected, sounds pretty thunderous on the loud passages. Impressive and exciting to say the least. Katsaris plays with ardour and conveys the meaning of the works very appropriately.


----------



## 13hm13

The Danzi on this release ...

Salieri, Danzi, Pleyel - Sinfonia concertante - Jörg Faerber










Antonio Salieri (1750-1825):
Concerto for Flute, Oboe and Orchestra in C major
Franz Danzi (1763-1826):
Concertante for Flute, Clarinet and Orchestra in B flat major, op.41
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831):
Symphony Concertante no.5 for Flute, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra in F major

Dagmar Becker - flute
Lajos Lenczès - oboe
Wolfgang Meyer - clarinet
Bruno Schneider - horn
Rainer Schottstädt - bassoon
Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn
Jörg Faerber - conductor


----------



## 13hm13

The sound quality is poor in this early-1960s USSR mono recording. But THIS performance of Rach 2 by Richter is probably my fave Richer rendition ...










Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943):
Piano Concerto No.1 in F sharp minor, op.1 *
Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, op.18 +

Sviatoslav Richter - piano
USSR RTV Large Symphony Orchestra *
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra +
Kurt Sanderling - conductor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Corelli here. Last mvt. of Op. 3 no. 2 now with Ensemble Il Ruggiero.


----------



## Bourdon

13hm13 said:


> The sound quality is poor in this early-1960s USSR mono recording. But THIS performance of Rach 2 by Richter is probably my fave Richer rendition ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943):
> Piano Concerto No.1 in F sharp minor, op.1 *
> Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, op.18 +
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter - piano
> USSR RTV Large Symphony Orchestra *
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra +
> Kurt Sanderling - conductor


You are so right,this is the one to go for,this was the LP is used to listen to in the past


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:










*Lux Aurumque - Eric Whitacre
Kanon Pokajanen: Kontakion - Arvo Part
Pater Noster - James Whitbourn
Haru Sareba Hikoe Moitsutsu - Jackson Hill
Lead Me On - Brain Schmidt
Choralmotetten, Op. 67: No. 2, Ich bin die Auferstehung - Albert Becker
Officium defunctorum: Sanctus - Tomas Luis de Victoria
Ubi caritas - Gregorian Chant
Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10: No. 1, Ubi caritas - Maurice Durufle
Entreat Me Not to Leave You - Dan Forrest
Motets, Op. 69: No. 1, Herr, nun lässest du deinen Diener in Frieden fahren - Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy
Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Gail B. Poch
Kanon Pokajanen: Ikos - Arvo Part
Psalms, Op. 78: No. 2, Psalm 43 "Richte mich, Gott" - Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy
Kanon Pokajanen - Arvo Part*


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestar, Riccardo Chailly.

An expansive, romantic interpretation from Chailly in super sound. He manages to sustain the flow at what are at times very sedate tempos, which is in itself a fine achievement - not a first choice but one I am happy to have on my shelves.


----------



## Flavius

Luzzaschi: Quinto Libro de Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)


----------



## Faramundo

A brilliant recording and an awesome musician; it creates its own atmosphere and surrounds you with an exquisite melancholy but why is it that after 8 or 10 pieces my attention wavers and I start yawning ?
Probably I'm not concentrating enough. Still it's cosy to listen to, like waking up in a hay of stack in the summer in the midst of many warm colours and blonde tones and the prospect of spending a whole day in sheer liberty and/or reflections.
By Jove, where did I put this glass of Madera ?


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4" and "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Henri Dutilleux - part two of two tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Figures de résonances_ for two pianos (1970):
String Quartet [_Ainsi la nuit (Thus the Night)_] (1976):
_Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher_ for solo cello (1976-82)
_Les citations_ - two pieces for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion (1985 - rev. 1991 and 2010):










_Petit air à dormir debout_ [_Little Nonsensical Air_] (1981)
_Trois Préludes_ (1973, 1977 and 1988): 
_Mini-prélude en éventail_ (????):










Cello Concerto [_Tout un monde lointain... (A Whole Distant World...)_] (1967-70):
_Timbres, espace, mouvement_ for orchestra (1978 - rev. 1990):



Violin Concerto [_L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)_] (1983-85):
_Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1985-89):










_The Shadows of Time_ for five children's voices and orchestra (1995-97)


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Primephonic:
Beethoven Egmont Overture & Symphony No 7.

I am seriously considering adding this Beethoven box to my collection, but then I ask myself why. My response is simple: when the cyber attacks start from wherever and the ability to stream dies, physical discs will survive - as a justification it works for me!


----------



## Merl

Tsaraslondon said:


> General consensus tends to suggest that Karajan's 60s 9th is his best, but I've always liked the 1977 version and it certainly sounds very good here.


They're both terrific, tbh.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Streamed via Primephonic:
> Beethoven Egmont Overture & Symphony No 7.
> 
> I am seriously considering adding this Beethoven box to my collection, but then I ask myself why. My response is simple: when the cyber attacks start from wherever and the ability to stream dies, physical discs will survive - as a justification it works for me!
> 
> View attachment 125428


And also its a cracking cycle. I ignore the "it's too fast..its hurried" brigade. This is great Beethoven played at the proper speed. That 7th is ace


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Chailly:
Arcana from this great double cd set.


----------



## Guest

First two numbers of Annees de Pelerinage, Troisième année. Feel trepidation embarking on the third year, which relatively few pianists venture to record.

_Angélus! Prière aux anges gardiens_ and _Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este I: Thrénodie_. The Thrénodie made the bigger impression. Fine performances from Howard.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> And also its a cracking cycle. I ignore the "it's too fast..its hurried" brigade. This is great Beethoven played at the proper speed. That 7th is ace


I love to have a variety of interpretative styles and if it sounds good to my ears then it is good as far as I am concerned, critics can say what they like but my pound notes are spent on what I enjoy listening to not what someone tells me I should listen to. Ok rant over!
My current favourite Beethoven cycles are: Wand as a benchmark middle of the road set (also one of the first I bought), Jos van Immerseel, Kletzki, Toscanini & Klemperer's live 1960 set recorded in Vienna.
Of course next month that may change.
Just to be a heretic for a moment I've never quite understood as to why Kleibers disc of 5 & 7 is held in such high regard - its good but......

I'll just add that I have found your Beethoven Symphony Cycle reviews posted elsewhere most interesting.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Missa in illo tempore. Odhecaton/ Paolo da Col (RIC)


The Odhecaton Monteverdi 'Missa' was magnificent! Monteverdi achieved summits! Recorded in the Basilica di Santa Barbara in Mantua.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:
Mozart's Exsultate, Jubilate sung impeccably by Emma Kirkby.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haydnguy

mailman came today....

2019


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music by Ko Matsushita:


----------



## Joe B

TrondheimSolistene performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K515/ String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K516

Markus Wolf (piano)

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> mailman came today....
> 
> 2019


Isn't this a amazing new disc? I loved it.


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Danzes argentinas & Piano Sonata 1

François‐Xavier Poizat (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'
Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Vonk

Recorded: 1988-01-10
Recording Venue: 10.-12.I.1988, Dresden, Lukaskirche

Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur
Heinrich Schiff (cello), Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Christian Zacharias (piano)
Recorded: 1984-09-10
Recording Venue: 10.-13.IX.1984, Leipzig, Paul-Gerhardt-Kirche


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 25


----------



## Eramire156

*Mahler in the wee hours of the morning*

via the Berlin Philharmonic digital concert hall

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9









Bernard Haitink 
Berliner Philharmoniker 
*

03 Dec 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)



> Dumay and Lortie bring fresh insights to such well-loved music. Their approach to the G major Sonata is particularly mesmerising...Needless to say, the rest of this beautifully engineered disc... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2015, More…


----------



## Dimace

Eramire156 said:


> via the Berlin Philharmonic digital concert hall
> 
> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no.9
> 
> View attachment 125440
> 
> 
> Bernard Haitink
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *
> 
> 03 Dec 2017


*Abschied!* This is the theme (for the second time after the 4th) of the 9th. *Tragödie!* This is the Klima after the 5th (well done) and the 6th. (more the name, I feel. The content stays behind the expectations). I hadn't made a comment on this one, if it wasn't for the BIG Maestro, who recently finished his colossal carrier on the podium. (Abschied…) Bernard we will miss you!


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years*

*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
*
*Elgar: Grania and Diarmid, Op. 42 - Incidental Music*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*

*Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34*
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Elīna Garanča - Bel Canto

Arias from operas by Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini*

*Elina Garanca (mezzo)*

*Filarmonica del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Roberto Abbado*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lF-k6TAJheFfMpLhYBI3tprxgMnOpqlBU

_"How Rossini would have fallen for the Latvian Elina Garanca! Her voice, with its creamy mezzo middle and purposeful drop into the chest register suggests a perfect Rosina; part passionate young woman but mostly knowing minx. …no recent artist, including the magnificent Marilyn Horne, has recorded a more affecting rendition of Tancredi's recitative and cavatina, 'O patria... Di tanti paliti': every word articulated, every musical phrase properly shaped and a seemingly effortless legato. This is a deeply satisfying CD from a great artist in the making."_
- BBC Music Magazine

"_A refreshingly unhackneyed selection of bel canto arises from a star mezzo. The gentle songs from Adelson e Salvini and Dom Sébastien make a nice contrast with the fireworks of "Di tanti palpiti" from Tancredi. Roberto Abbado and the Bologna orchestra provide the always sympathetic accompaniment... What of that long bel canto line? It is never allowed to overwhelm the dramatic situation of each scene but Garanca seems to find no difficulty in any of this music."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Bellini: Dopo l'oscuro nembo (from Adelson e Salvini)
Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini: Lieto del dolce incarco…Se Romeo t'uccise un figlio (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Bellini: Riedi al campo (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Donizetti: Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: All'afflitto è dolce il pianto (from Roberto Devereux)
Donizetti: Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
Donizetti: Io l'udia chiarmarmi a nome (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: L'assedio di Calais
Donizetti: La speme un dolce palpito (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Donizetti: Que faire...Sol adoré de la patrie (from Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal)
Donizetti: Si, vuol di Francia il Rege...Ah! Quando all'ara scorgemi...Ah! Dal ciel discenda un raggio (from Maria Stuarda)
Donizetti: Suon tremendo! (from L'assedio di Calais)
Rossini: Andante from Tancredi
Rossini: In questi estremi istanti (from Maometto II)
Rossini: O patria...Di tanti palpiti (from Tancredi)
Rossini: Tancredi


----------



## chill782002

Barber - Excursions

Angela Brownridge

Recorded 1980

I really enjoy Barber's piano music, all the tracks on this disc are excellent. A shame he didn't write more of it.


----------



## Rogerx

CD8 (1970)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E major, Op. 22/ Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40/ Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1970-05-15
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Dimace

One of the best *Rings without Words* ever, arranged in Symphonic Form from Maestro* Maazel for the BPO.* Mythical beauty and by far the best way someone to love Wagner's music. You can have this also in CD. (from Telarc) Must buy for Richard's fans.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerto grosso "Alelander's Feast
12 Concerti grossi opus 6


----------



## Vasks

_A swatch of Swedes_

*Norman - Festive Overture (Westerberg/Sterling)
Rangstrom - Vauxhall (Vanska/Caprice)
Rosenberg - Concerto #4 for Strings (Goritzki/cpo)
Fernstrom - Symphony #6 (Alin/BIS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate and arias

Maria Bayo (soprano)

Bayo Orquesta Sinfon, Victor Pablo Pérez.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arranged by Maazel himself.


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

CD 5

Works for string quartet & string trio
Emerson string quartet


----------



## canouro

*Hugo Alfvén: The Symphonies and Rhapsodies*

Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil), Op. 19
Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 11
Dalarapsodi (Dalecarlian Rhapsody), Op. 47
Symphony No. 3 in E Major, Op. 23
Den forlorade sonen (The Prodigal Son) Suite

_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Galuppi: Keyboard Sonatas Volume 1

Matteo Napoli (piano)

Piano Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major, Illy 32
Sonata in C major, Illy 57
Sonata in C major, Illy 98
Sonata in D major, Illy 45 (catalogued in E major)
Sonata in F major, Illy 28
Sonata in F minor, Illy 9
Sonata in G major, Illy 53


----------



## Marinera

Disk 19 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box
*Love Is Strange *- works for lute consort


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Disk 19 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box
> *Love Is Strange *- works for lute consort
> 
> View attachment 125447


Beautiful covers.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Beautiful covers.


These are from the new reissues, too bad the cardboard sleeve in the box set don't feature this artwork. The new Boesset album cover is very nice too, especially if you happen to have a partiality for the blue colour. However, I think Coeur album I will probably buy just to have the original issue with that very beautiful cover art.









I've probably reached the new depths of 'shallow', but I love my packaging.


----------



## 13hm13

Avison: 12 Concerti Grossi After Geminiani / Avison Ensemble









Release Date: 12/11/2007 
Label: Divine Art Catalog #: 21210 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Francesco Geminiani 
Conductor: Pavlo Beznosiuk 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Avison Ensemble 
Number of Discs: 2 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 39 Mins.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Mozart

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Mozart: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"


----------



## canouro

*Vasily Kalinnikov: Symphonic Works*

Suite for orchestra
Tsar Boris, incidental music for Alexey Tolstoy's tragedy

_Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## robin4

_"It is better to try something and fail than to try nothing and succeed.

The result may be the same, but you won't be.

We always grow more through defeats than victories."

*Soren Kierkegaard*_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Marinera

Monteverdi sung by Maria Cristina Kiehr


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc that is just so haunting! The BIS site says



> The acclaimed saxophone player Claude Delangle has long been intrigued by Japan, as demonstrated already ten years ago with the disc 'The Japanese Saxophone' (BIS-CD-890). From that disc we recognize a number of composers (Masakazu Natsuda, Toshio Hosokawa, Fuminori Tanada, Ichiro Nodaira) as well as the percussionist Jean Geoffroy, a longstanding collaborator of Delangle's. Unlike the previous, all-Japanese disc, the present programme includes works by two French composers, Bertrand Dubedout and Hacène Larbi, who have also become fascinated by the enigma of Japan.


If this makes you think of Jan Garbarek think again. The music is closer to Kurtag.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gershwin & Ravel*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luciano Berio - part one of two for this evening.

_Laborintus II_ for two sopranos, contralto, speaker, mixed choir, flute, three clarinets, three trumpets, three trombones, two harps, viola, two cellos, double bass and two percussionists [Text: extracts from Edoardo Sanguineti/T. S. Eliot/Ezra Pound/_The Bible_] (1963-65):










_Sequenzas I-VIII_ for:

flute (1958), harp (1963), solo voice (1966), piano (1966), trombone (1966), viola (1967), oboe (1969) and violin (1976):










_Coro_ for forty voices and orchestra [Text: Pablo Naruda/Native American/Peruvian/Chilean/Polynesian/Gabonese folk sources] (1975-76):


----------



## canouro

*Liszt: Piano Works*

Schubert Song Transcriptions
Schubert: Fantasy In C Major "Wanderer", Op.15

_Jorge Bolet_


----------



## Guest

canouro said:


> View attachment 125456
> 
> 
> *Liszt: Piano Works*
> 
> Schubert Song Transcriptions
> Schubert: Fantasy In C Major "Wanderer", Op.15
> 
> _Jorge Bolet_


That Bolet set is fantastic!

My own listening:










Années de pèlerinage, Troisième année:

Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este II: Thrénodie, Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este, Sunt lacrymae rerum/En mode hongrois.

Odd, when I listened to Années de pèlerinage for the first time, years ago, I found the third year rather puzzling and forbidding. This time around it strikes me as the most consistently satisfying.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos 1 and 3, Vocalise, The Bells*
Daniil Trifonov, Yannick Nezet-Seguin, Philadelphia Orchestra (the Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival album)

The music is all played well, and certain passages are even dazzling. On the whole, though, I think I prefer Trifonov playing Liszt. The biggest success in this Rachmaninoff duology for me was Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## WildThing

*Franz Schubert - Winterreise

Peter Mattei, Lars David Nilsson*


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Years of Pilgrimage. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*

Messe Nr. 5 (As-Dur, D 678, für Soli, Chor, Orchester und Orgel)

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt_


----------



## Dimace

This presentation is also a tribute in the memory of *Anne Stampe Øland,* who is passed way in 2015. Anne was a great friend of German Music (I knew her personally), an excellent pedagogue and one of the most significant pianists of Denmark. This surprise BS is characterized from *awesome sound quality and the dedicated Sonatas performance.* Artistically and educationally a VERY serious attempt to approach Beethoven's greatness and to deliver it to the listener. I know, Anne wasn't a big name, but artists like her are the locomotive of music worldwide. It is a quite bargain set and I suggest to give it a try. You will be for sure VERY satisfied.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only Corelli. You might think he didn't write many works (you're right), but you can listen to it forever


----------



## Itullian

This arrived today and I'm very pleased.
It comes in a very sturdy box.
There is a booklet with all the track listings.
Very nice glossy, sturdy sleeves for the cds with contents listed and Celi's picture on each one.
This won't mean anything to folks that don't care for his conducting, but I love it.
Very good prices for this set right now at Presto and Amazon.
A lot of great listening ahead. 

Starting with disc 1. Haydn Drum Roll and London symphonies.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Egmont - Wellington's Victory - Military Marches* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on DG















From the sublime (Music to Goethe's Egmont' to the ridiculous (Wellington's Victory) followed by the merely pedestrian (Military Marches).

The Egmont music is enhanced by having Gundula Janowitz as soprano, one of my favourites. What composer matches Beethoven in heroic vein?

The Wellington's Victory is cod heroic - may be as bad a piece as Beethoven ever penned. (Or is it so bad it's sort of good?) Any way I understand Beethoven quite enjoyed having it performed - I suspect his bank account appreciated it.

The military marches are pedestrian - certainly by Beethoven's standards.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dimace said:


> One of the best *Rings without Words* ever, arranged in Symphonic Form from Maestro* Maazel for the BPO.* Mythical beauty and by far the best way someone to love Wagner's music. You can have this also in CD. (from Telarc) Must buy for Richard's fans.


Excellent synthesis from the many sections of the Ring indeed.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Otaka and the BBC National Orch. Wales.
> 
> to start the day......the appropriately autumnal 5th Symphony of Glazunov (it is to these ears!)


and this evening-same artists with the 3rd, 4th and then 5th......Glazunov's music exactly right at this point !


----------



## Rambler

*Emma Johnson: Weber Clarinet Concerto No.1 plus works by Crusell, Tartini and Debussy* Emma Johnson with the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on ASV








Works for Clarinet and Orchestra. 
Following the Weber concerto we have
- Crusell - Introduction, Theme and Variations on a Swedish Air
- Tartini (arr. Jacob) - Concertino
- Debussy - Premiere Rapsodie


----------



## Malx

Two box sets arrived today, disc one played from each box.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Two box sets arrived today, disc one played from each box.
> 
> View attachment 125464
> 
> 
> View attachment 125465
> 
> 
> View attachment 125466
> 
> 
> View attachment 125467


one of the great Schubert cycles......


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Incidental Music from The Tempest Op 109, Pelleas et Melisande - Incidental Music Op 46 & In Memoriam Op 59 - LSO, Sir Thomas Beecham.
Wonderful historical performances unfortunately the Pelleas et Melisande music suffers from a fair bit of surface noise more than the other recordings and yet it is the newest recording (1939) - strange!


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Two box sets arrived today, disc one played from each box.
> 
> View attachment 125464
> 
> 
> View attachment 125465
> 
> 
> View attachment 125466
> 
> 
> View attachment 125467


I'd love to hear that Harnoncourt Schubert cycle. Let us know how it is.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I'd love to hear that Harnoncourt Schubert cycle. Let us know how it is.


It's excellent. One of Harny's best.


----------



## Flavius

Korngold: Sym. in F#, Einfache Lieder, Mariettas Lied. Hendricks, Phil. Orch./ Welser-Most (EMI)


----------



## Dimace

Flavius said:


> Korngold: Sym. in F#, Einfache Lieder, Mariettas Lied. Hendricks, Phil. Orch./ Welser-Most (EMI)


I listened this one (and I made a presentation) about 3 months ago. GREAT disk, my dearest!


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2: Mozart 40, Haydn 92 Oxford


----------



## Merl

Lovely accounts but slightly congested recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Sir Colin Davis * Philips








The last disc from this 9CD boxed set. This has:
- La Mort De Cleopatre
- Hermine
- 5 Songs

Sir Colin Davis is a pretty reliable conductor of Berlioz. And Janet Baker features in the first two works, which is good!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 4 & 5 - Hungarian Quartet.
Mono recordings from 1953 but played with verve and style, excellent.


----------



## Flavius

Bizet: Pearl Fishers. Hendricks, Aler, Quilico, Orch. du Capitole de Toulouse/ Plasson (EMI)


----------



## canouro

*Wagner: Die Walküre*

Régine Crespin, Birgit Nilsson, James King, Gottlob Frick, Hans Hotter,
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:
























Currently - Carlo Maria Giulini leading the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra with Kathleen Battle and Andreas Schmidt performing Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3-4
Pacific 231
Rugby


----------



## Itullian

Disc 3 Beethoven 2 & 4


----------



## Joe B

Liza Ferschtman and the Prague Symphony Orchestra performing Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125475


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1993


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading The Oregon Symphony in Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and "Symphony in F-Sharp":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125476


*Franz Schubert*

Symphonies 1-9
Grand Duo
Rosamunde Overture

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Claudio Abbado

1988


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*

_M-A Recording_

Indispensable to my collection (a rare curatorial assessment).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## Byron

wrong thread.................................


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn*, Mathis*, Jerusalem*, Fischer-Dieskau*, Academy Of St Martin In The Fields* & Chorus Of St Martin In The Fields, Sir Neville Marriner ‎- Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons)
Label: Philips Digital Classics ‎- 438 715-2
2-CD set


----------



## Rogerx

*Gramophone Awards 2019 (and category-winner for Concerto)*










Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Rogerx

*Gramophone Awards 2019: Artist of the Year - Víkingur Ólafsson*










Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy * Elgar*



> The story of this CD pretty much begins with the sound quality. I'll quote from the CD: "Recorded at public concerts in Queen's Hall, London , 12 and 3rd June 1935." (Then further down) 1987 Original sound recording made by EMI...."
> 
> Given that combination, you can imagine. Scratchy, coughy, etc. Oh, well.


BBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Rogerx

*Gramophone Awards 2019 - Recording of the Year: Chamber*



Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia

Teresa Berganza, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Manuel Ausensi, Ugo Benelli etc.

Naples Rossini Orchestra, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## Faramundo

An incredible recording, it makes you reach such a state of "elation" that you thought you could never reach while you're cooling off on the sofa absent-mindedly staring at that hole in your woolen sock.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luciano Berio - part two of two today (once the England/Australia and Ireland/New Zealand rugby matches are over).

_Sinfonia_ for eight solo voices and orchestra [Texts: extracts from Claude Lévi-Strauss/Samuel Beckett/James Joyce et al.] (1968-69):
_Eindrücke_ [_Impressions_] for orchestra (1974):



_Cinque variazioni_ for piano (1953 - rev. 1966):
_Sequenza IV_ for piano (1966):
_Rounds_ (1967):
_Six Encores_ for piano (1965, 1969, 1985, 1989 and 1990):
_Touch_ for two pianos (1991):
_Canzonetta_ for two pianos (1991):
Sonata for piano (2001):










_Chemins II_ for viola and nine instruments, based on _Sequenza VI_ for solo viola (1967):
_Naturale_ [_su melodie siciliane_ for viola, percussion and tape (1985):










_Sequenzas IXa-XIV_ for:

clarinet (1980), trumpet (1984), guitar (1988), bassoon (1995), accordion (1995) and cello (2002):

plus:

_Sequenza VIIb_ - arrangement for soprano saxophone of _Sequenza VIIa_ for oboe (1969):
_Sequenza IXb_ - arrangement for alto saxophone of _Sequenza IXa_ for clarinet (1980):


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


The same. It's irresistible. I put this one after seeing this post.


----------



## Faramundo

soothing; and one of yesterday's purchases


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 26


----------



## Malx

This morning a gentle start followed by something more spiky:

Debussy Chamber Music - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.









Maxwell Davis, Naxos String Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.


----------



## jim prideaux

while it might not be original or in any way 'radical' I make no apologies for continuing to listen to varied recordings of the Beethoven symphonies this morning...…

Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.-4th and 6th.

David Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich-7th and 8th


----------



## WildThing

*Sergei Prokofiev - The Tale of the Stone Flower

Gennady Rozhdestvensky: Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra*

Not on par with his other masterpieces in the genre like Romeo and Juliet or Cinderella, but it grows on you. Prokofiev was always a gifted melodist and this still contains a lot of really enjoyable music.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Symphonies in C minor, C,* E flat *and D

Concerto Koln

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## Duncan

jim prideaux said:


> while it might not be original or in any way 'radical' *I make no apologies for continuing to listen to varied recordings of the Beethoven symphonies* this morning...…
> 
> Bruno Walter and the Columbia S.O.-4th and 6th.
> 
> David Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich-7th and 8th


Senator, I served with Merl.

I know Merl.

Merl is a friend of mine.

Senator, you're no Merl. _(Prolonged shouts and applause.)_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senator,_you're_no_Jack_Kennedy


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Kvorostovsky with Ivari Ilja performing lieder by Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky and Taneyev:


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15*
*Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83*
*Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Schütz - Symphoniae Sacrae III*

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Musica Fiata, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Duncan

*Nights Not Spent Alone

Complete works for mezzo-soprano by Jonathan Dove*

*Kitty Whately (mezzo), Simon Lepper (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lF_rYUm0F1NqiNUnmQmrVN2ZqisrjlDFk

"In a co-production between Champs Hill Records and the BBC, Kitty Whately returns to the Music Room at Champs Hill to record her second disc with the label, accompanied by distinguished pianist Simon Lepper.

Nights Not Spent Alone presents the complete works for mezzo-soprano by Jonathan Dove. It includes a song cycle of the same name dedicated to Whately - and of which she performed the world premiere at the Cheltenham Music Festival in 2015 - as well as other song cycles and the unaccompanied ''My Love Is Mine''. Kitty was also in the very well received of Dove's opera ''Flight'' at Holland Park in June 2015.

Kitty Whately says ''A lot of these songs have never been recorded before, and aren't performed nearly as much as they should be. They are so full of charm, wit and very immediate poignancy. I really hope that this album will introduce these songs to many who don't already know them, and encourage more singers to perform them.'' "

_"We can only hope that following this outstanding release Dove will not avoid future opportunities to write mezzo-soprano song-cycles."_
- Gramophone

_"Beautifully sung, with crystalline diction."_
- The Sunday Times

*Works*

Dove: All my future days
Dove: All You Who Sleep Tonight
Dove: Cut My Shadow
Dove: Five Am'rous Sighs
Dove: My love is mine
Dove: Nights not spent alone


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

A very fine recording it is


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


>


This was one of the first cycles of Schubert symphonies I got hold of and I know many appear to hold it in high regard. However on seeing your post that includes the cover I am reminded that I have not listened to it for so long as it has been very much superseded by a number of alternate recordings, particularly by Harnoncourt and Minkowski.

How do you find it ?


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov

Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Morceaux (6), Op. 51
None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34


----------



## robin4




----------



## canouro

*Francesco Cavalli ‎- Vespro Della Beata Vergine*
Concerto Palatino, Bruce Dickey, Charles Toet


----------



## Rogerx

Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8, Op. 2

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Concert Overture: The Bride of Messina (Griffiths/cpo)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #2 (O'Conor/Telarc)
Fesca - Symphony #3 (Beermann/cpo)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## joen_cph

Fritz Brun - Symphonies 1-10, concertos etc. / Brilliant Classics CD box.

So far, though not everything having been heard, unfortunately rather underwhelming -
and not really recommended ... the performances are OK, but the music seems quite bland, at least so far.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach - Overtures*
Ensemble Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## D Smith

Kraus: Symphony in E flat, C Major, C minor. For Saturday Symphony. Quite enjoyable and Kraus has his own voice, this isn't just warmed over Mozart. I wll make a note to include him more regularly in my listening. Recommended.


----------



## Flavius

Wagner: Fliegende Hollander, Grundheber, Behrens, Salminen, Savonlinna Opera Fest. Orch,/Segerstam (Kultur DVD)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphonies 5 & 7. Barenboim/Berlin. Really fine performances, especially the fifth. Barenboim handles the finale as good or better than anyone else I've heard. And the seventh is no slouch either. The Berliners are at the top of their form too. Highly recommended.


----------



## joen_cph

D Smith said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies 5 & 7. Barenboim/Berlin. Really fine performances, especially the fifth. Barenboim handles the finale as good or better than anyone else I've heard. And the seventh is no slouch either. The Berliners are at the top of their form too. Highly recommended.


I agree. Good final sequence in the 5th too.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is fast, like John Eliot Gardiner fast.


----------



## MusicSybarite

joen_cph said:


> Fritz Brun - Symphonies 1-10, concertos etc. / Brilliant Classics CD box.
> 
> So far, though not everything having been heard, unfortunately rather underwhelming -
> and not really recommended ... the performances are OK, but the music seems quite bland, at least so far.
> 
> View attachment 125503


The first two symphonies are good, in fact, I dare to say the first one is great, a sort of mix between Brahms and Tchaikovsky. The last 2 or 3 symphonies are salvageable, whilst the others are the 'complicated' and much less interesting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125510


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 1, Op. 11
String Quarter No. 2, Op. 22

Utrecht String Quartet

2009


----------



## senza sordino

Magnard Piano Trio and Violin Sonata. The violin sonata is terrific, the piano trio starts out great, but doesn't end as strong as it begins. 









Debussy Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images books 1&2, Deux Arabesques, Preludes First Book, Pour le piano, estampes, L'lsle joyeuse, Reverie. Lovely music. Both disks, that's a lot of solo piano music for me in one sitting.









Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. Fantastic 









Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1&2, Ravel Tzigane, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Fauré. 









Ravel Piano Concerti and Valse nobles et sentimentales


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: 9 Symphonien*

Symphony No. 1 In C Major, Op. 21
Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 36
Symphony No. 3 In E-flat Major, Op. 55, "Eroica"
Symphony No. 4 In B-flat Major, Op. 60

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Flavius

Weber: Der Freischutz. Weikl, Janowitz, Mathis...Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden/ Kleibor (DG)


----------



## joen_cph

senza sordino said:


> Magnard Piano Trio and Violin Sonata. The violin sonata is terrific, the piano trio starts out great, but doesn't end as strong as it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images books 1&2, Deux Arabesques, Preludes First Book, Pour le piano, estampes, L'lsle joyeuse, Reverie. Lovely music. Both disks, that's a lot of solo piano music for me in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1&2, Ravel Tzigane, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Fauré.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel Piano Concerti and Valse nobles et sentimentales


Nice selection there!


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> Fritz Brun - Symphonies 1-10, concertos etc. / Brilliant Classics CD box.
> 
> So far, though not everything having been heard, unfortunately rather underwhelming -
> and not really recommended ... the performances are OK, but the music seems quite bland, at least so far.
> 
> View attachment 125503


The 2nd symphony is good. Heroic & romantic. Some Brahms, more Bruckner and voila! I could say that the Swiss guy isn't a bad composer and I suggest to be listened (the 2nd) For the other symphonies I can't remember many details right now. One for sure: No one will have ears problems with the Fritz.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No 1; 4 Nocturnes, Ballade No. 1 & Polonaise No. 6* Maurizio Pollini and the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Paul Kletzki on EMI








In my youth I used to look down on Chopin (he wasn't Beethoven or Brahms). Admittedly the piano concertos are perhaps not great as concertos. Writing for the orchestra was hardly Chopin's strong suit. In this early concerto the outer movements are not greatly interesting to me. But it's hard to resist the exquisite charms of the slow movement.

Having initially been so negative to Chopin I now find the solo piano works very enjoyable, and at times quite powerful.

Pollini is good in these pieces, but I suspect he may not be the finest Chopin interpreter.


----------



## canouro

*
Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*

Piano Sonata No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 10 
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-Flat Major, Op. 7

_Annie Fischer _


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Requiem & Te Deum* Colin Davis on Philips








Well after Chopin on to Berlioz - his opposite in so many ways. Huge forces in these pieces - but in the Requiem in particular they are used surprisingly sparingly. Many sections of the Requiem are quite spare and austere. But when the full forces are unleashed it's quite a noise!

The Requiem is one of my favourite Berlioz works. The Te Deum is a later composition - somewhat in the same vein - although not as remarkable to me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lagrime mie by Barbara Strozzi again, Emöke Baráth singing. This year I'm teaching "music in perspective" for my first year (high-school) and I've been digging into repertory I never heard before. Before, early baroque music was only L'Orfeo by Monteverdi for me...Starting to get music in perspective! I hope I can make my students to like all the music I introduce them to. Unfortunately I have to shorten my lists of essential works and I have to follow the book the students have. I might be the one learning the most...


----------



## Flavius

Weber: Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2, Clarinet Quintet. Sabine Meyer, Staatskapelle Dresden/ Blomstedt. Wurttembergisches Kammerorch Heilbronn/ Faerber (EMI)


----------



## WVdave

Jascha Heifetz ‎- The Supreme
RCA Red Seal ‎- 74321-63470-2, 2 × CD, Compilation, Stereo, US, 2000.


----------



## Flavius

Strauss: Orchestral Songs, Metamorphosen. Janowitz, Acad. of London/ Stamp (Virgin)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35 - Anne-Sophie Mutter, Herbert von Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Live recording, August 1988 at Grosses Festspielhaus, Salzburg, Austria.

This performance was mentioned over in the Karajan discussion, and I decided to give it a try. The performance is just beginning . . .


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, _El Dorado_. A stunning and seemingly seldom-heard piece. On YouTube as well. Halle Orchestra, Kent Nagano cond.


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony no. 7 (‘Leningrad’) Petrenko Royal Liverpool

Eighty minutes well spent. Written from a first hand knowledge of the epic siege, DSCH captures the defiance of a desperate population with singular grace and humanity... great performance of a great work...


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
*La Musique à Venise*, 1490-1576
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## 13hm13

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich -- Concerto Elegia (Elegy, Soliloquy and Finale) for Flute and String orchestra (2015)


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with James Levine (piano) singing songs by Claude Debussy:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue
Alfred Brendel


----------



## 13hm13

The Adagio from this release .... hmmm ... I wonder if Barber was aware of it ...
Adagio For Orchestral Quartet (April 28, 1891)








Guillaume Lekeu, Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège, Pierre Bartholomée ‎- Æuvres Orchestrales
Label: Ricercar ‎- RIS 084067


----------



## geralmar

1958, 1975

I listened to the 2-CD set straight through. The first hour was a delight. An hour later at the end of the second CD I felt physically ill and vaguely nauseous. The only way I can describe it is it was like trying to sit through a Three Stooges film festival. The first couple of shorts are hilarious. After that it's the same damn thing over and over. I guess I'll never qualify as a Savoyard.


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Florida Suite/: Summer Evening
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending/ The Wasps Overture

Michael Bochmann (violin)

English Symphony Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## Larkenfield

I love Mompou's exquisite melancholy that becomes a dancing joy. I find it profoundly healing...











So private and intimate, as if it was intended for only one person to hear at a time. A treasure!


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos Falla: El Amor Brujo

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Pablo Heras-Casado

Sunday Times 6th October 2019



> Both scores are Falla at his inspired best, rhythmically flamboyant and with an audacity learnt from Debussy and Ravel. Heras-Casado captures the unique Iberian flavour of music that owes much to its flamenco roots.


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Prussian Quartets Nos. 4-6

Pleyel Quartet Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)



> Gramophone Magazine May 2010
> 
> A virtuoso technique, strong, richly expressive tone and a bold, individual manner of playing all result in memorable performances. On an emotional level he's deeply involved in the music; the Sarabandes not only sound beautiful but...develop an intensely expressive character


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40/ Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Nielsen: Little Suite in A minor for strings, Op. 1 (FS6)
Sibelius: Rakastava, Op. 14/ Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Wirén: Serenade for string orchestra, Op. 11

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1970-05-15
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: 9 Symphonien*

Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 6 In F Major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Vasks

*Tchailkovsky - Festival Overture on the Danish National Anthem (Simon/Chandos)
Scriabin - Five Preludes, Op. 15 (Lane/Hyperion)
Glazunov - Finnish Sketches, Op. 89 (Schermerhorn/Marco Polo)
Rachmaninov - Suite #1 for Two Pianos, Op. 5 (Ogdon & Lucas/ASV)
Vitols - Autumn Song (Yablonsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 27


----------



## Rogerx

Pixis: Piano Concertino in E flat major, Op. 68/: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 100
Thalberg: Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 5

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

As many of us know, our mood at the time often plays a big role in what we make of a performance. Am I in the mood for the music and am I in it for the music played like this? So, of late I have returned to some recordings that I have been convinced I don't like. All are recordings I listened to a couple of times (often 10 or 20 years ago) but then didn't return to. Why would I if I don't like them? One is Barshai's Mahler 5, a recording that many rate highly but I disliked when I encountered it some 15 years ago. Well, I found today that it has a number of very powerful moments - which I was not expecting - but also that it has many weaknesses. The second movement is a bit of a mess and I didn't care for the scherzo. As a whole I still don't think it is a contender for my top 3 for this symphony, or even my top 5, but is isn't as bad as I remember it!


----------



## Duncan

*Debussy: L'Enfant Prodigue & Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortilèges*

*Roberto Alagna (Azaël), Karina Gauvin (Lia), Jean-François Lapointe (Siméon), Chloé Briot (L'Enfant), Nathalie Stutzmann (Maman/Tasse chinois/Libellule), Sabine Devieilhe (Le Feu/Rossignol))
Chœur et Orchestre de Radio France, Mikko Franck*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kKwX_KOYggo_FC54f5h_dyLbh93EQFnc4

"Recorded live in Paris, two contrasting music dramas on the theme of an errant child, written by two supreme French composers and performed by a starry line-up of francophone singers. Mikko Franck, in his role as Music Director of the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conducts Debussy's L'Enfant prodigue, starring Roberto Alagna and Karina Gauvin, and Ravel's L'Enfant et les sortilèges, with Nathalie Stutzmann and Sabine Devieilhe among the singers surrounding Chloé Briot in the role of the Child.

Complementing the two vocal works is the world premiere recording, made under studio conditions, of British composer Colin Matthews' orchestration of Debussy's Symphony in B minor. The work, which survives only as a manuscript for piano duet, was composed even earlier than L'Enfant prodigue, when Debussy was just 18, but it was not published until 1933, 15 years after his death. This orchestration of the Symphony in B minor was first heard in 2009. Colin Matthews is something of a Debussy specialist, having made admired orchestral transcriptions of all the composer's piano Préludes, some of which have been recorded by Sir Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker."

_"Briot is well contrasted with the excellent Nathalie Stutzmann as Maman and two other characters, while Sabine Devielhe as The Fire and François Piolino as Mr Arithmetic are first class. In the orchestra, every note is in place - no small achievement in this fiendishly difficult piece."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The casting [in the Ravel] is very strong, with bags of character, from Nathalie Stutzmann's molasses contralto as Maman…to François Piolino's demented Arithmétique and feisty teapot…Chloé Briot kicks up a storm as the Child…Franck's cast is even more luxurious than for the Ravel. Karina Gauvin, as Lia the mother, reins in her powerful soprano for a moving opening air, while Roberto Alagna's open-hearted, sunny tenor and excellent diction make for the best Azaël now on disc."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Elgar - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult*


----------



## Duncan

*Richard Strauss - The Great Tone Poems*

*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*Schoenberg - Orchestral Works*

*English Chamber Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim, Sir John Barbirolli, Sir Simon Rattle*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers, Cantate Youth Choir, and the City of London Sinfonia in his "Mass of the Children and other sacred music":


----------



## Bourdon

*Arcadelt*

Motetti

CD 1


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Delius: Florida Suite/: Summer Evening
> Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending/ The Wasps Overture
> 
> Michael Bochmann (violin)
> 
> English Symphony Orchestra, William Boughton


An excellent choice Roger! This is one of my favorite Nimbus discs. I love all of the Nimbus recordings with William Boughton and the English Symphony Orchestra. Great engineering and performances.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


>


Good to see you back


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, Barber: Adagio & Copland: Appalachian Spring

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sunday afternoon.....

Schmidt-3rd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Chicago S.O.


----------



## Malx

A rare work - a double bass concerto from Rautavaara played as well as I imagine it can be by Esko Laine accompanied by the Tapiola Sinfonietta conducted by Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another large-scale late romantic splurge - this time, various works of Antonín Dvořák. Part one this afternoon.

n.b. Dvořák and his publishers often allocated opus numbers which had little or no bearing on when the works were actually written so alongside those I will also give the more chronologically reliable Jarmil Burghauser reference.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_Zlonické zvony (The Bells of Zlonice)_] op.3/B9 (1865):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.4/B12 (1865):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.10/B34 (1873):










Piano Quintet no.1 in A op.5/B28 (1872):
_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano op.11a/B38 (1873):
String Quintet no.2 in G op.77/B49 (1875):










_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano - arr. for violin and orchestra op.11/B39 (1873):










_Nocturne_ in B for strings op.40/B47 (1875):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1/ Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart*: Symphony No.41 in C major, K551, "Jupiter". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. An amazing interpretation. Precise, but powerful. Almost displaces my other favorite recordings: Böhm/Vienna, Marriner/ASMF, and Walter/Columbia... but not quite.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Winterreise......

mono recording 1955


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

Gwyneth Jones (Leonore), James King (Florestan), Edith Mathis (Marzelline), Theo Adam (Pizarro),
Peter Schreier (Jaquino), Franz Crass (Rocco), Martti Talvela (Don Fernando)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Chor der Staatsoper Dresden, Karl Böhm


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3-4

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Douglas Bostock


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Taggart

Very dry but pleasant.


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartets

Dieter Klocker (clarinet)

Members of the Vlach Quartet Prague


----------



## Enthusiast

Some very accessible and rewarding contemporary music.


----------



## Dimace

In this great community violin & string instruments have big success. Everybody loves them and many posts, especially with violin's presentations and suggestions, daily are written. Following the stream,* I will present you today a DS of high quality from the DG, with the Strings Quartets from Brahms and Schumann with the famous MELOS Quartett from 1988.* The set consists of 3 CDs with very good sound quality. Artistically, the performances are of the highest standards, as far as I know and understand (string music isn't my field…) If you like the music of my fellow Germans, buy this one without hesitations. It will be a worthy buy and a pleasant companion for you.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125526
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss - The Great Tone Poems*
> 
> *Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*


A strange coincidence - I listened to the second disc (Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegels ... and the Alpine Symphony) of the same set only yesterday.


----------



## robin4

*Sinfonia antartica ("Antarctic Symphony")* is the Italian title given by the English composer Ralph Vaughan Williams to his seventh symphony.

Vaughan Williams provided the music for the* film Scott of the Antarctic in 1947*, and was so inspired by the subject that he incorporated much of the music into a symphony.

_"I do not regret this journey; we took risks, we knew we took them, things have come out against us, therefore we have no cause for complaint."

from Captain Scott's Last Journal_


----------



## cougarjuno

Buxtehude Sonatas played by the Purcell Quartet. A new favorite of Baroque chamber music


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The only recording I know of this brilliantly colourful and demanding score. The chorus are a bit strectched in the final suite, but the orchestra play very well under conductor Roberto Duarte.


----------



## Flavius

Gluck: Alceste. Gedda, Norman, Krause...Sym.orch. des Bayerischen Rundefunks/ Baudo (ISC)


----------



## Malx

Taggart said:


> Very dry but pleasant.


You make it sound like a nice bottle of quality Sauvignon Blanc - no bad thing!


----------



## Malx

Igor Stravinsky, Pulcinella - Columbia SO, Igor Stravinsky.


----------



## Bourdon

Taggart said:


> Very dry but pleasant.


I my opinion not dry,it is an abstact piece and played in the spirit in wich it is intended.It reveals much beauty depths,profundity and it transcends to a worls of bliss. I cannot think of a better performance.One of my desert island records.who one would call this dry ?:angel:


----------



## Faramundo

"good old LP
brings the glee"


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphonies Nos 2 & 6 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Harnoncourt.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette; L'Enfance Du Christ* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








To finish this weeks listening two substantial works from Berlioz.

First 'Romeo et Juliette'. A sort of cross between cantata and symphony. The core of the work is largely orchestral, and very inspired. The surrounding sections are vocal with orchestra - and to me don't seem to be at as high a pitch. To my ear the closing section seems rather a disappointment following the fantastic music culminating in the death scene. It reminds me of the conventional moralising ending of Mozart's Don Giovanni -which I find somewhat underwhelming - should have ended with the Don being dragged down to hell!

L'Enfance Du Christ is a an oratorio. Very enjoyable with much of interest.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Good to see you back


Thanks you, indeed, I am Back!


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Schubert, Symphonies Nos 2 & 6 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Harnoncourt.
> 
> View attachment 125542


alongside Minkowksi…..my personal favourite Schubert cycle. However coincidentally I am listening to 2 and 4 from the Manacorda cycle.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> alongside Minkowksi…..my personal favourite Schubert cycle. However coincidentally I am listening to 2 and 4 from the Manacorda cycle.


Early days with the Harnoncourt set - so far so good.


----------



## Malx

Last disc of the evening:
A couple of concise chamber pieces from Cyril Scott - the second Piano Trio and the Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## Kollwitz

Josef Suk, Symphony 2 'Asrael' - Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin, Kirill Petrenko

Caught the last 20 minutes of this symphony on the way home from work on Radio 3's Afternoon Concert last week. Was rather taken by it, having never heard anything by Suk before. Before I heard who it was by at the end, in my own game of 'guess the composer', it had reminded me a little of Dvorak, Mahler, Shostakovich and Debussy at different parts. Ordered the Mackerras recording on CD today and am rather enjoying the Petrenko via youtube this evening.


----------



## Flavius

Handel: Der Messias. Janowitz, Hoffgen, Haefliger, Crass...Munchener Bach Orch./ Richter (Resonance)


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Zuill Bailey (cello)


I think, a favorite of yours??????


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music of Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B Flat Major, Op. 100 -- Seiji Ozawa conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin, January and November 1990.

Revisiting an old favorite (the composition if not necessarily the performance).


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Flavius

Suk: Asrael, Sym. in c, op.27. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin)


----------



## RockyIII

I was driving my car and listening to satellite radio for about 7-1/2 hours today. These are the two most enjoyable and memorable pieces I heard:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K 313
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, conductor
Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute

*Giovanni Battista Viotti*
Violin Concerto No. 23 in G major
Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra
Kurt Redel, conductor
Lola Bobesco, violin


----------



## MusicSybarite

Kollwitz said:


> View attachment 125545
> 
> 
> Josef Suk, Symphony 2 'Asrael' - Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin, Kirill Petrenko
> 
> Caught the last 20 minutes of this symphony on the way home from work on Radio 3's Afternoon Concert last week. Was rather taken by it, having never heard anything by Suk before. Before I heard who it was by at the end, in my own game of 'guess the composer', it had reminded me a little of Dvorak, Mahler, Shostakovich and Debussy at different parts. Ordered the Mackerras recording on CD today and am rather enjoying the Petrenko via youtube this evening.


One of the most tragic, dramatic, angriest, and last but not least, moving symphonies I know.


----------



## Flavius

Suk: A Summer's Tale, op.29. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin)


----------



## senza sordino

Ives Four Violin Sonatas. Very nice.









Ives A Symphony: New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1: Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question. Most enjoyable 









Barber Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Second and Third Essays for Orchestra, Toccata Festiva









Schuman Symphonies 3&5, Judith: Choreographic Poem for Orchestra. The fifth symphony is great. 









Carter Piano Concerto and Variations for Orchestra. Challenging but worth it, very enjoyable.


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

Complete Works for Piano (Vol. 1)

This is a very nice series. I've been very happy with Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's performances.


----------



## 13hm13

Back to basics ...









Frédéric Chopin / Vladimir Ashkenazy ‎- Favourite Chopin
Label: London Records ‎- 410 180-2
Format: CD, Album
Released: 1983


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Sir John Tavener:










*Birthday Sleep
Butterfly Dreams
The Second Coming
Schuon Hymnen
As on who has slept
The Bridal Chamber
Exhortation and Kohima
Shunya*


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert and Schumann ... hey, if the Schu fits, wear it ...









Horowitz the Poet

Horowitz the Poet contains performances released two years after the pianist's death and approved by the his widow, Wanda Toscanini Horowitz.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49
Alfred Bendel


----------



## 13hm13

Vanhal - Stabat Mater ... from this 1994 release:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Thanks you, indeed, I am Back!


Great, remeber....... almost December 



eljr said:


> I think, a favorite of yours??????


He is, but Daniel Muller Schott is at no 1 at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach/ Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen



> Gramophone Magazine November 2018
> 
> What's most surprising is the humour. Appl is, by instinct, a musical storyteller and he brings a raconteur's enjoyment to the musical battle between Apollo and Pan…Concerto Köln provide a skilled supporting cast for Appl's musical drama…But vocally there are issues…Appl's natural, unaffected delivery and bright, tenorial tone may yet make for a great artist but he's still far from the finished product.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

What appears to be a rather gloomy Monday morning in the north east of England enlivened by Schubert's 8th (9th) performed by Manacorda and the Potsdamer Kammerakademie. (spelling?)….

(this cycle has joined two of Sakari Oramo's, one being with the CBSO where he recorded Sibelius and the other with the Royal Stockholm of the four Schumann symphonies that are among my own personal favourites and yet appear to receive little significant recognition.)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria/ La Damoiselle élue/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## haydnguy

*Higdon*

2005


----------



## Rogerx

Giordano: Fedora-and highlights from Francesca da Rimini

Magda Olivero (Fedora), Mario Del Monaco (Loris Ipanoff), Tito Gobbi (De Siriex), Leonardo Monreale (Lorek/Nicola), Lucia Cappellino (Olga Sokarev), Piero De Palma (Il Barone Rouvel), Kiri Te Kanawa (Dmitri), Riccardo Cassinelli (Désiré)

L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo
Nicola Rescigno

Recorded: 1969-05-06
Recording Venue: Salle Alcazar, Monte Carlo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part two this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.13/B41 (1874):
Symphony no.5 in F op.76/B54 (1875):










_Serenade_ in E for strings op.22/B52 (1875):










Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat op.21/B51 (1875):
Piano Quartet No. 1 in D op.23/B53 (1875):
Piano Trio no.2 in G-minor op.26/B56 (1876):










String Quartet no.8 in E op.80/B57 (1876):










_Večerní písně_ [_Evening Songs_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.3a/B61a [Texts: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876):


----------



## Marinera

*Cavalli - L'amore Innamorato.* Sopranos - Hana Blazikova & Nuria Rial

L'Arpeggiata & Christina Pluhar


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 2

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
Dalibor
Libuse
The Bartered Bride
The Brandenburgers in Bohemia
The Kiss
The Secret


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 28


----------



## Enthusiast

This has a way to disturb you whatever you are trying to do! Its apparently random patterns demand attention.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58*
*Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Edith Mathis (soprano), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)*

*Dvořák: Legends, Op. 59*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E major, Op. 22*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*

*Kubelik, R: Quattro Forme per Archi*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Duncan

*Secrets*

*Marianne Crebassa (mezzo), Fazil Say (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n8QW8AQSBfnhbWlWJxWSyMxi8G3CgNykI

"Mezzo-soprano Marianne Crebassa and pianist Fazıl Say share some tantalising, captivating and sensuous Secrets in this album of songs, centred on Debussy's Trois Chansons de Bilitis, Ravel's Shéhérazade and Fazıl Say's own Gezi Park 3 - which he and Crebassa premiered in 2014. Describing the recording sessions, Marianne Crebassa says: "Sometimes we worked in a kind of trance … there were some moments when nothing seemed to exist around us …"

Secrets includes Debussy's discreetly erotic Trois Chansons de Bilitis, settings of texts by Pierre Louÿs that were inspired by ancient Greek literature, and Ravel's sumptuous Shéhérazade, three contrasting songs that conjure up exotic moods rather than retelling the stories of the 1001 Nights. They are joined by a work by Fazıl Say that is inspired by his native Turkey, but which moves away from the spirit of legend and fantasy: Gezi Park 3 belongs to a series of works that he composed in response to the momentous civil protests that took place in in Istanbul in June 2013. Say and Crebassa gave its premiere in Bremen in September 2014, where it was heard as a 'Ballad for mezzo-soprano, piano and orchestra'. Crebassa's part is a wordless vocalise and the work is recorded here in a version for voice and piano."

_"How can one resist the combination of Marianne Crebassa's attractive voice and a selection of French song, especially Debussy's Chansons de Bilitis and three Veraline songs? As for Ravel's Shéhérazade, she floats to effortlessly, so evocatively that it seems possible to smell and touch this faux-Asia."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"With her warm tone and often remarkable way with both vocal colour and verbal inflection, Crebassa is outstanding in this repertory, and in Fazıl Say she has an accompanist whose direct yet subtle approach matches her own.'the combination of intelligence, immediacy and subtlety is utterly compelling and marks 'Secrets' out as one of the finest French song recitals of recent years. I cannot recommend it too highly."_
- Gramophone

_"This collection of French songs celebrates a rare artistry, in which marriage of word and tone are paramount and prove hugely rewarding... In the Bilitis songs and Shéhérazade, her confiding style evokes atmospheres of nuanced suggestiveness...her diction is good and the voice itself is consistently lovely, with dark low notes...A memorable disc."_
- The Sunday Times


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Myaskovsky: Sonatas for Cello and Piano

Bruno Philippe (cello) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 8. Gielen/SWR, various soloists and choirs. I made my semi-annual pilgrimage to this piece in hopes of enlightenment, but I remain unconvinced. As another poster suggested in the current Mahler 8 thread, I might like it better if it wasn't called a symphony. Good performance though as usual from Gielen, who I find very reliable through a wide variety of repertoire.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

With Margaret "Faultless" violin


----------



## Rogerx

Diepenbrock: Symphonic Poems

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus



> Gramophone Magazine November 2016
> 
> Though the music is variable, the performances are classy. Antony Hermus can't quite disguise that fact that Marsyas meanders a bit, though the Bamberg Symphony's playing is beautifully textured…Elektra is all lofty nobility and graceful elegance…[the Vogels overture is] done with impudent wit and panache, and the Bamberg woodwind are simply outstanding


----------



## Enthusiast

Dusapin's first five quartets and then Gallows Songs from Gubaidulina.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10/ Ravel: String Quartet in F major/ Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112

Quatuor Modigliani



> Gramophone Magazine June 2013
> 
> the Modigliani aren't afraid to explore the more discomforting elements of these pieces, and of the Debussy in particular...Their hyper-reactivity is another delight, of which instances abound...the Modigliani are persuasive advocates [of the Saint-Saens], their reading culminating in a coda which is a veritable tour de force


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #1 (Hoeren/cpo)
Handel - Trio Sonata, Op. 2, No. 2 (Brook Street Band/Avie)
J. S. Bach - Toccata in D, BWV 912 (Hewitt/Hyperion)
Pisendel - Concerto for Violin, Oboes, Horns & Strings in D (Guttler/Capriccio)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra's orchestration of Brahms' Handel Variations performed by Neeme Jarvi and the LSO ( on YT .....I really do ned to get hold of this CD!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Chichester Psalms*

Marin Alsop isn't among my favorite conductors because she seems to smooth things over. Comparing the two, Bernstein is wilder and louder.


----------



## robin4

*John Williams: Filmography*

*Feature Films*

_Daddy-O (1959)
Because They're Young (1960)
I Passed for White (1960)
The Secret Ways (1961)
Bachelor Flat (1962)
Diamond Head (1963)
Gidget Goes to Rome (1963)
The Killers (1964)
None But the Brave (1965)
John Goldfarb, Please Come Home! (1965)
The Rare Breed (1966)
How to Steal a Million (1966)
The Plainsman (1966)
Not With My Wife, You Don't! (1966)
Penelope (1966)
A Guide for the Married Man (1967)
Fitzwilly (1967)
Daddy's Gone A-Hunting (1969)
The Reivers (1969)
Story of a Woman (1970)
The Cowboys (1972)
The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
Pete 'n' Tillie (1972)
Images (1972)
The Long Goodbye (1973)
The Man Who Loved Cat Dancing (1973)
The Paper Chase (1973)
Cinderella Liberty (1973)
Conrack (1974)
The Sugarland Express (1974)
Earthquake (1974)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
The Eiger Sanction (1975)
Jaws (1975)
Family Plot (1976)
The Missouri Breaks (1976)
Midway (1976)
Black Sunday (1977)
Star Wars (1977)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)
The Fury (1978)
Jaws 2 (1978)
Superman (1978)
Dracula (1979)
1941 (1979)
The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Heartbeeps (1981)
E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial (1982)
Monsignor (1982)
Return of the Jedi (1983)
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984)
The River (1984)
SpaceCamp (1986)
The Witches of Eastwick (1987)
Empire of the Sun (1987)
The Accidental Tourist (1988)
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
Born on the Fourth of July (1989)
Always (1989)
Stanley & Iris (1990)
Presumed Innocent (1990)
Home Alone (1990)
Hook (1991)
JFK (1991)
Far and Away (1992)
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York (1992)
Jurassic Park (1993)
Schindler's List (1993)
Sabrina (1995)
Nixon (1995)
Sleepers (1996)
Rosewood (1997)
The Lost World (1997)
Seven Years in Tibet (1997)
Amistad (1997)
Saving Private Ryan (1998)
Stepmom (1998)
The Phantom Menace (1999)
Angela's Ashes (1999)
The Patriot (2000)
A.I.: Artificial Intelligence (2001)
Harry Potter and the Sorcerers's Stone (2001)
Attack of the Clones (2002)
Minority Report (2002)
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (2002)
Catch Me If You Can (2002)
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (2004)
The Terminal (2004)
Revenge of the Sith (2005)
War of the Worlds (2005)
Memoirs of a Geisha (2005)
Munich (2005)
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)
The Adventures of Tintin (2011)
War Horse (2011)
Lincoln (2012)
The Book Thief (2013)
The Force Awakens (2015)
The BFG (2016)
The Last Jedi (2017)
The Post (2017)
The Rise of Skywalker (2019)

_


----------



## Highwayman

Great repertoire and a decent performance overall.


----------



## millionrainbows

Henri Dutilleaux, The Complete Solo Piano Music, disc 4, Anne Queffélec, piano. A well-engineered recording, and the music & performance is fantastic. At times rhythmically driving, sometimes tonality disappears, then reappears, themes appear, disappear. It sounds French, it sounds modern. Reminds me of Persichetti in a vaguely general sense. Well worth the dollar-fifty or however the ultra-cheap price averaged-out per disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part three tonight.

Piano Concerto in G-minor op.33/B63 (1876):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, chorus and orchestra op.58/B71 (1876-77):










String Quartet no.9 in D-minor op.34/B75 (1877):










_Serenade_ in D-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons, contrabassoon, three horns, cello and double bass op.44/B77 (1878):
_Maličkosti_ [_Bagatelles_] - five pieces for two violins, cello and harmonium op.47/B79 (1878):
_Capriccio_ in C for violin and piano op.21/B84 (1878):
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano op.49/B89 (1879):










_Slovanské tance 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.46/B78 (1878):


----------



## Guest

Liszt, Sonata, Leslie Howard










Wow! A wonderfully intense and subtle performance. Howard's recording of Annees de Pelerinage was satisfying, but his recording of the sonata utterly brilliant.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*
Certailnly a different approach but will it last? Please your comments.






Simon-Pierre Bestion

Here are the Monteverdi Vespers as you've never heard them before! 'I see these Vespers as a great incantatory ritual that connects the sacred with the pagan, the intimate with the collective. I experienced this powerful sensation many times in my childhood, in the choir of an abbey: the intense, warm light of a late summer day, filtering in from the west and reflected all the way up to the choir', says Simon-Pierre Bestion. The founder of La Tempête has made very personal choices for this recording, notably concerning the composition of the orchestra, which he has enriched with instruments from different cultures, including the serpent and the chitarrone. He has added 'fauxbourdons', simple improvised chants deriving from folk tradition. The colours of the voices in these Vespers are also very unusual: Bestion follows in the tradition of oral polyphony as it still exists in Corsica, Sardinia and Georgia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi*
> Certailnly a different approach but will it last? Please your comments.
> .


Just from the clip, it sounds like he's trying to do to Monteverdi what Marcel Peres did to Machaut's Notre Dame Mass.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Symphony No. 2*

Of the two, I prefer Bernstein. There is a greater feeling of spontaneity with Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Just from the clip, it sounds like he's trying to do to Monteverdi what Marcel Peres did to Machaut's Notre Dame Mass.


 That's my thought too,the choir part sounds good but the humming is in my view mannered but it may be successful commercially.
I think it's a bit over the top, there is a already a recording with Parrott (in a liturgical setting) , but he leaves the music intact and is not using borrowed ingredients to enhance what is already beautiful as it is.


----------



## 13hm13

The 1944 recording of Bruckner 8 on this 6-CD set:


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to various Beethoven pieces on Friday. The one that impressed me the most was the Bernstein/NYPO performance of the Fidelio overture.


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Symphony No 102, both Bruggen/Orchestra of the 19th Century and Colin Davis/Concertgebouw.

I would say that this work is one of the more mundane works in the set of London Symphonies. I think a brilliant slow movement is what normally distinguishes a Haydn Symphony and this one wasn't outstanding, pretty pale compared with the "Clock" which I listened to most recently.

Of the two recordings, I'd say Bruggen gave a the more spirited performance.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Louise Farrenc Symphonies 1 & 3
Johannes Goritzki/Radio Philharmonic Hannover

I was promised music that was Mendelssohnian in character, and I was delivered the same. Very engaging and worthy of more play in concert halls. This is a nice DDD recording from 1998.


----------



## WildThing

*Francis Poulenc - Mélodies

Michel Piquemal, Christine Lajarrige*

Wonderful songs and a diverse blend of seriousness and absurdity.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 54 & Op 57 'Appassionata' - Richard Goode.


----------



## Eramire156

*Klaus and Gustav*

I was browsing amaz.. music, and came across this live recording from 1980

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.5









Klaus Tennstedt
New York Philharmonic *

Recorded 18 June 1980


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Great performance. On par with my old standby, Samson François/André Cluytens/Conservatoire. I picked up this disc after I saw someone post about it the other day in this thread. Really glad I did.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Symphonies Nr, 6 and Nr. 8. Orch. Phil. de Berlin/ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## MusicSybarite

WildThing said:


> *Francis Poulenc - Mélodies
> 
> Michel Piquemal, Christine Lajarrige*
> 
> Wonderful songs and a diverse blend of seriousness and absurdity.


Don't know his songs yet, but I do rank Poulenc very highly. Absurdity is a good word to describe some of his music, also good humour, spark, wit and a sense of elegant profoundity (albeit not always).


----------



## 13hm13

Dohnányi: Violin Concerto No. 1, op. 27


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5*
Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I seldom listen to Bruckner due to the length of his symphonies. I decided to try this one out after reading D Smith's recommendation. I liked the first movement quite a bit, and the other three all had their moments. I would find intensely focused listening to this symphony a bit boring, but it made a nice accompaniment to my work this afternoon.


----------



## Joe B

Rubert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:


----------



## senza sordino

Some American music for Canadian election day. And I'm pushing the classical music boundaries.

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Somebody loves me, I got Rhythm, Oscar Levant Blame it Youth, Gershwin Summertime, Piano Concerto in F, Embraceable You









Gershwin Overtures and Songs. 









Bernstein Prelude, Fugue and Riffs, Copland Clarinet Concerto, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for Clarinet and Band, Bartok Contrasts. Fantastic performance. 









Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano. Gorgeous disk.









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River Suite, Take The A Train. So much fun.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Paul Mealor's song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" and Tenebrae along with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Some American music for Canadian election day...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Suites Nos. 1-4

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Great performance. On par with my old standby, Samson François/André Cluytens/Conservatoire. I picked up this disc after I saw someone post about it the other day in this thread. Really glad I did.


I wonder who that someone was


----------



## Rogerx

Stephen Hough (piano)

Liszt: Ballade No. 1 in D flat major S170 ('Le chant du croisé')/ Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16/: Berceuse S174 (first version)
Deux Polonaises, S223/R44/ Piano Sonata in B minor, S178


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 29


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor/ Ave verum corpus, K618/ Exsultate, jubilate, K165

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein
.


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*

English Anthems


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli*

Canzonas

Taverner Consort,Choir and Players
*Andrew Parrott*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
,Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## haydnguy

*Dvorak*


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Marinera

*El Greco* - Domenikos Theotokopoulos musical journey
Capella De Ministrers & Carles Magraner


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I wonder who that someone was


I thought it was you, but honestly couldn't remember. 

I'm currently listening to something else you put me onto...:










*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Murray Dickie, Paul Kletzki, Philharmonia Orchestra. Great recording, great performance from all forces, though Dickie is far from my favorite tenor in this work. This is a hard-hitting performance... this might be my favorite of Mahler's works (I still don't yet see it as a "symphony" per se).

Edit: Damn it... I saw someone selling the following for $0.99 on Ebay:










I couldn't resist! Now I will have way to many Das Lieds in my library!! :lol:


----------



## Marinera

Manxfeeder said:


> Just from the clip, it sounds like he's trying to do to Monteverdi what Marcel Peres did to Machaut's Notre Dame Mass.


It sounds like Bestion's Vespers is subjective interpretation, it isn't obvious if there's any basis for this interpretation, at least not from his quote bellow the clip. Peres interpretation is now thaught to be more authentic than traditional interpretanions and from my understanding Peres' practice was based on this belief from the begining. 
The question is what reason was for this idiosincratic performance. These vespers are bit strange sounding for Italian baroque music, but Monteverdi being early baroque did Bestion thought renaissance influence (in the way Peres interprets early music) perhaps bled into it, I wonder. I'm not a purist so the thaught that it's maybe just jazzed up Monteverdi doesn't horrify me. I like Pluhar's somewhat loose interpretations, and Björn Schmelzer also tries to make early music exciting and accessible for the contemporary audience. I think Schmelzer builds his practice from Peres foundations with this added dimension. I'm not sure what's Bestion's angle, but I've listened for a bit on spotify, and it sounds different, even arresting, perhaps because of how unexpected it sounds.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36/ Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Marinera

*Vivaldi - Juditha Triumphans RV 644 - Highlights*

Alessandro De Marchi, Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## Duncan

*Webern: Symphony, Op. 21*

*Pierre Boulez
London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 4 in C major, etc.*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra, Franz Welser-Möst*


----------



## Duncan

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

*London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis*


----------



## Tero

It's the second time I found a "missing" CD. I have apparently sold it. I even reviewed it for Amazon as good. I found I could download it, since I bought the CD once, but a replacement copy is coming as well. Most of the so call Vivaldi "late" concertos have been rather average concertos, with one concerto outstanding per disc. This one has several.


----------



## Duncan

*Halévy: La Reine de Chypre*

*Véronique Gens, Cyrille Dubois, Étienne Dupuis
Flemish Radio Choir & Orchestre de chambre de Paris, Hervé Niquet*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kJqjMbl9EKh8ZwXXqHlb7yxyMsD8qBmgQ

"Berlioz wrote of Halévy's La Reine de Chypre (1841): 'Its success will at least equal that of La Juive. And Wagner added: 'It is in La Reine de Chypre that Halévy's new style has appeared with the most brilliance and success.' So several voices - and those by no means insignificant - have declared this work, written six years after La Juive, to be its composer's masterpiece.

Premiered on 22 December 1841, Halévy's opera offered the limelight to Rosine Stoltz in the title role: she was the only woman in the cast, for it had been found preferable to isolate her, following her incessant disputes with the other female singers in the company. Alongside her, the tenor Gilbert Duprez shone in the role of Gérard. The story takes the spectator on a voyage from the palaces of Venice to those of Cyprus. But despite an initial success confirmed by several translations and adaptations that appeared shortly after the first run (notably Lachner's Caterina Cornaro in 1841 and Donizetti's in 1843), the work gradually vanished from European opera houses."

_"The Palazzetto Bru Zane has done Halévy's reputation an enormous service by presenting this splendidly cast recording in a new edition painstakingly assembled by Volker Tosta… Gens, in superb voice, is dramatically convincing throughout, as though she were in a staged performance. Cyrille Dubois is equally magnificent as Gérard… Chorus, orchestra and Hervé Niquet's conducting are exemplary. An absolutely thrilling recording."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere/ Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis/ Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips



> BBC Music Magazine October 2005
> 
> Not the Live 1994 Palestrina 400 concert in Rome, but the 1980 Merton College recording. Then as now, the chaste 'finish' of the Allegri is overshadowed by a compellingly contoured Missa Papae Marcelli.


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms Sonatas for violin & Piano. You see that look that she's giving you? That's because she knows she's screwing with your mind. This might take some getting used to, and won't be everyone's cup of tea. It is Brahms played with absolutely no vibrato (on the violin, either). (joke) The pianist is playing an 1879 instrument. This has got to be the weirdest Brahms I've ever heard!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Gershwin - Cuban Overture (Fiedler/RCA)
Piston - String Quartet #5 (Kohon Qrt/Vox Box)
Copland - Billy the Kid (Bernstein/Columbia)*

_and with that I'm off to Kentucky to hear a performance of my newest band piece. I'll be back here for Sunday listening._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

String Sextet in A op.48/B80 (1878):



_Symphonic Poem_ [_Rhapsody_] in A-minor op.14a/B44 (1874):
_(3) Slovanic Rhapsodies_ for orchestra op.45/B86 (1878):










String Quartet no.10 [_Slavonic_] in E-flat op.51/B92 (1878-79):



_Slovanské tance 1. řada_ [_(8) Slavonic Dances Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.46/B78, arr. for orchestra op.46/B83 (1878):
_Czech Suite_ in D for orchestra op.39/B93 (1879):
_Polka_ [_Pražským akademikům (For Prague Students)_] in B-flat for orchestra op.53a1/B114 (1880):










_Cigánské melodie_ [_Gypsy Songs_] - seven songs for voice and piano op.55/B104 [Texts: Adolf Heyduk] (1880):


----------



## Larkenfield

A few gems from Dominico Scarlatti:


----------



## Enthusiast

Furrer's piano concerto, followed by Holliger's violin concerto. Both excellent pieces.


----------



## Larkenfield

The most refined Scarlatti I've heard. Jewels of inventiveness.


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> *Some American music for Canadian election da*y. And I'm pushing the classical music boundaries.


Say what? - No offense but allow me to suggest some contemporary *Canadian composers* for our multinational friends for the *day after Canadian election day* -

1: Ana Sokolovic

2: James O'Callaghan

3: Nicole Lizée

4: Christos Hatzis

5: Bekah Simms

6: Jocelyn Morlock

7: Michael Oesterle

8: Kelly-Marie Murphy

9: Andrew Staniland

10: Alexina Louie









*Sokolovic: Folklore Imaginaire*

*Ensemble Transmission*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwMesEmg7BI5uWYTEnfaPHjrXdpIuge_Y

"Ana Sokolović is recognized as one of Canada's foremost composers, and has earned many prizes for her popular, wide-ranging, and highly successful works. This recording focuses on the poetry and humor of her instrumental music. Three works bear the traces of Sokolović's Balkan roots, while transcending purely traditional folklore. The dazzling Trois Études are masterpieces of compositional economy, and the Ciaccona is no less impressive."


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: Elegia / Catalani: Contemplazione/ Scherzo/ Scherzo, Contemplazione/ Puccini: Capriccio sinfonico/ Le Villi - Intermezzo/Preludio & Capriccio sinfonico

La Scala Philharmonic Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## robin4

_As if being a classical conductor, jazz pianist, and film composer weren't enough,* Previn* was also one of the biggest mood music mavens of the 1960s.

This elegant collection showcases his lush, elegant "swing with strings" side._


----------



## sbmonty

Symphonie Fantastique









Harold En Italie


----------



## millionrainbows

Larkenfield said:


> A few gems from Dominico Scarlatti:


When I first glanced at this, I thought it was some guy playing in his underwear. :lol: When in Spain, do as the Spaniards do.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mollie John said:


> Say what? - No offense but allow me to suggest some contemporary *Canadian composers* for our multinational friends for the *day after Canadian election day* -


I was in love with your avatar until I noticed that you are Canadian. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> When I first glanced at this, I thought it was some guy playing in his underwear. :lol: When in Spain, do as the Spaniards do.


The guy was Russian and moved to Amsterdam where he died 16 April 1988 .


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Andrei Gavrilov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Recorded: 1986-10-27
Recording Venue: 27 October 1986, Memorial Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## starthrower

Nos 4 & 5

It's a shame only these two symphonies were recorded in good sound at Ulster Hall. The other five were recorded in a church with crass, brittle sound and are very cold and harsh sounding.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Israel in Egypt

Much choir at the highist level


----------



## elgar's ghost

Larkenfield said:


> A few gems from Dominico Scarlatti:


Dressed like that perhaps he should be playing Satie's _Sports et divertissements_.


----------



## Duncan

millionrainbows said:


> I was in love with your avatar until I noticed that you are Canadian. :lol:


As is my avatar - :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Obrecht: Masses

Bart Uvyn, John Etxabe Arzuaga, Joachim Höchbauer, Florian Schmitt

Beauty Farm.



> Gramophone Magazine September 2019
> 
> Their tone is rich, without persistent vibrato, and with one voice per part they delineate each polyphonic strand through different hues of vowel-sounds and shades of vocal effort. They are more confident in busier passages where they have a nice tone, balance and momentum.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> It sounds like Bestion's Vespers is subjective interpretation, it isn't obvious if there's any basis for this interpretation, at least not from his quote bellow the clip. Peres interpretation is now thaught to be more authentic than traditional interpretanions and from my understanding Peres' practice was based on this belief from the begining.
> The question is what reason was for this idiosincratic performance. These vespers are bit strange sounding for Italian baroque music, but Monteverdi being early baroque did Bestion thought renaissance influence (in the way Peres interprets early music) perhaps bled into it, I wonder. I'm not a purist so the thaught that it's maybe just jazzed up Monteverdi doesn't horrify me. I like Pluhar's somewhat loose interpretations, and Björn Schmelzer also tries to make early music exciting and accessible for the contemporary audience. I think Schmelzer builds his practice from Peres foundations with this added dimension. I'm not sure what's Bestion's angle, but I've listened for a bit on spotify, and it sounds different, even arresting, perhaps because of how unexpected it sounds.


The supposed influences from Corsica and other countries are not a recommendation for me to buy this version.
I rather prefer the Gregorian chant than the new cookbook with spices from Georgia and Sardinia.
I am not a purist but I do not find it an enrichment but a whim of the conductor who probably wants to give it an even more sacral character.
It does not work for me but I have heard fragments that are very beautiful. As a whole, however, not my Vesper.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> As is my avatar - :lol:
> 
> View attachment 125621


Who would not love her?


----------



## Enthusiast

Books 1, 2 and 3 from this:









Great, great music!


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> Who would not love her?


I don't know but I'll take their place. Never met a strawberry blonde I didn't love!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ An awesome singer and performer, too.


----------



## Itullian

Eroica


----------



## Enthusiast

^ And? Am I the only one who finds that one of the great performances of the work?


----------



## Itullian

Enthusiast said:


> ^ And? Am I the only one who finds that one of the great performances of the work?


I'm with you....................


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ And? Am I the only one who finds that one of the great performances of the work?


I reckon you refer to Messiaen,I have several recordings including Ugorsky and I like them all including Håkon Austbø on Naxos,my first choice is this one.










I was surprised that in the Messiaen box ( DG ) they did not choose for the Ugorsky recording but the one with Muraro.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Just bought this - Andrew Litton and the Dallas Symphony in a stupendous recording of Shostakovich's 10th Symphony. I'll listen to the 6th later, and if it's anything like his reading of the 10th I'm in for a treat.









I have three other Shostakovich CDs from Litton, and they're very fine indeed. Here's hoping he records more.


----------



## WildThing

*Joseph Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 33

Kodály Quartet*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


>


I'm a little embarrassed to admit that, although I've listened to a lot of Messiaen, I've never heard this piece.


----------



## starthrower

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to admit that, although I've listened to a lot of Messiaen, I've never heard this piece.


I just revisited it for the first time in several years and I have to say I am very impressed with this beautiful work. And listening to the dance movt it is obvious that it has been a major influence on some of the chamber rock bands such as Univers Zero from Belgium.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

The Préludes Magaloff


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to admit that, although I've listened to a lot of Messiaen, I've never heard this piece.


Go and listen to this piece,you won't regret it.
Try to find this one.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Go and listen to this piece,you won't regret it.
> Try to find this one.


Thanks! I'll look into that. I'll probably start with this one, which I already have on the shelf (as part of the Warner "Messiaen Edition").


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Thanks! I'll look into that. I'll probably start with this one, which I already have on the shelf (as part of the Warner "Messiaen Edition").


I do not have this recording,I think that I have a more recent Messiaen set from Warner and another recording is included,with Wolfgang Meyer clarinet


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> I do not have this recording,I think that I have a more recent Messiaen set from Warner and another recording is included,with Wolfgang Meyer clarinet


I also have the complete Messian Edition from DG, which I think has a recording with Paul Meyer, Clarinet and Shaham, Wang and Chung. I got that set (34 CDs for 45 Euro) from Amazon.it years ago. Couldn't resist. Haven't cracked it yet.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I also have the complete Messian Edition from DG, which I think has a recording with Paul Meyer, Clarinet and Shaham, Wang and Chung. I got that set (34 CDs for 45 Euro) from Amazon.it years ago. Couldn't resist. Haven't cracked it yet.





















Two attractive sets,I saw no need to purchase the DG set as well.
Do yourself a favor and start listening.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Liszt, Totentanz, Leslie Howard,










Wow, a stunning piece, taking the Dies Irae as the starting point for a series of variations, ranging from intense counterpoint, to Romantic histrionics, to beautiful rolling arpeggios. Performance is likewise stunning.

(I think a version for piano and orchestra is most often heard, this is for solo piano.)


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Two attractive sets,I saw no need to purchase the DG set as well.
> Do yourself a favor and start listening.:tiphat:


Good advice! I also have the Hannsler set, which I listened to from cover to cover, with great pleasure. My Warner set was before the merger with EMI, so it is based on Erato recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part five tonight.

_Pražské valčíky_ [_Prague Waltzes_] for orchestra WoO/B99 (1879):
_Polonaise_ in E-flat for orchestra WoO/B100 (1879):










Sonata in F for violin and piano op.57/B106 (1880):










Violin Concerto in A-minor op.53/B108 (1880 - rev. 1882):










Symphony no.6 in D op.60/D112 (1880):
_Domov můj_ [_My Home_] - overture for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by František Ferdinand Šamberk op.62/B125 (1881-82):










_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet op.59/B117 (1881):


----------



## Duncan

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## Duncan

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'*

*Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducts Mendelssohn & Schumann*

*Maria João Pires (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kuiLerL2wg8uS4YezNqUAyl7WNJxbpz0Q


----------



## Duncan

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'*

*Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## Dimace

A wild beginning for this week, my friends. Right now the situations is much easier and I can procced to this new and I believe beautiful presentation which I hope you would like!

All of you, for sure, you know the pathos and ecstasy I feel every time I come to Bruckner's 9th. This work isn't only artistically unique, but he has also a very mysterious back round. It took, for example, six years until the composer be ready with its first part. Originally the symphony had at least 3 revisions. Ferdinand Löwe, a great conductor of Wiener Symphoniker, made many arrangements to orchestration. This was continued until 1932, year we have the first performance of the symphony, as we know it today! Unbelievable. Bruckner died in 1896. If you count and some other guys made changes to the score, you understand immediately that are many strange things with this symphony. My impression is that, what we are listening today (and in every case after 1950) is a work of more people in the field of orchestrations. The same happened with the 8th, with the difference the composer was alive to supervise the massive changes and, surely to approve them. With the 9th, this is NOT the case.


Today, we have the ORIGINAL: *Wiener Philharmoniker and the great Carlo Maria,* is one performance where the highlight is the sound. This is the new generation of Esoteric SACD, which are hybrid. The old one was better, but also very expensive. So we don't have something we can not buy here… (although it isn't a bargain) I suggest this one for the COLOSAL sound and the originality of the performance. (originality… OK. I mean the WP is the Orchester for which the work is written)









And, what I'm listening right now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kåre Nordstoga playing Schubler & Leipzig chorales by Bach on the Schnitger organ of St. Martin's Church of Groningen.


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-Flat, Op. 40*
LSO players

Once again, this trio makes for some nice listening.


----------



## realdealblues

So much listening lately but I rarely have time to get on here and post. A few things from today:

*Richard Wagner*
_The Flying Dutchman_
*[Rec. 1971, Live]*







Conductor: Karl Bohm
Orchestra: Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus
Soloists: Thomas Stewart, Gwyneth Jones, Karl Ridderbusch

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, WAB 104 "Romantic"_
*[Rec. 1970]*







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
_Violin Sonata in A major, Op. Posth. 162, D. 574
_*[Rec. 2004]*







Violin: Isabelle Faust
Piano: Alexander Melnikov

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"_
*[Rec. 1962]*







Piano: Rudolf Serkin


----------



## Guest

realdealblues said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, WAB 104 "Romantic"_
> *[Rec. 1970]*


Karajan's EMI recordings in Berlin are often overlooked, but they often have much better sound than the DG counterparts.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Karajan's EMI recordings in Berlin are often overlooked, but they often have much better sound than the DG counterparts.


The EMI were recorded in the Jesus Kirche (as the 63 Beethoven cycle) Karajan insisted that the DG Bruckner must be recorded in the concert hall of the Philharmonie.


----------



## jim prideaux

a tempestuous dramatic and yet glowing interpretation of what some refer to as Brahms' 'pastoral' symphony (the 2nd) by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> The EMI were recorded in the *Jesus Kirche* (as the 63 Beethoven cycle) Karajan insisted that the DG Bruckner must be recorded in the concert hall of the Philharmonie.


We have 2 Jesus Kirchen in Berlin. One in Kreuzberg and one in Dahlem. The first isn't an option, I think… The second has GLORIOUS acoustic.


----------



## Flavius

Debussy: Preludes.... François (EMI)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Fantasiestücke, op.12. Sviatoslav Richter. Amazing performance. Someone here once told me that they didn't think Richter was anything special as an interpreter of Schumann, and that his talents were more suited to the music of Schubert. I wish I could remember who told me that so I could ask what's wrong with them. :lol: One of the best, in my book... though his Schubert is, of course, something else!


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> The EMI were recorded in the Jesus Kirche (as the 63 Beethoven cycle) Karajan insisted that the DG Bruckner must be recorded in the concert hall of the Philharmonie.


I don't think the fault lies entirely in the venue. EMI's recordings of the Sibelius Symphonies with Karajan/Berlin (mid 70's) were done in the Philharmonie and sound splendid to my ears. I think the 70's was a low point in DGG audio engineering.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> *Robert Schumann*: Fantasiestücke, op.12. Sviatoslav Richter. Amazing performance. Someone here once told me that they didn't think Richter was anything special as an interpreter of Schumann, and that his talents were more suited to the music of Schubert. I wish I could remember who told me that so I could ask what's wrong with them. :lol: One of the best, in my book... though his Schubert is, of course, something else!


Richter's Schumann on EMI didn't suit me, too dreamy. I prefer Kempff and Pollini.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Richter's Schumann on EMI didn't suit me, too dreamy. I prefer Kempff and Pollini.


I dislike what I've heard of Kempff's Schumann and Schubert, though I adore his Beethoven and Mozart. I just got Pollini's Schumann Fantasy in C but haven't heard it yet (I bought it for his great Schubert Wanderer Fantasy on the same disc). Anyway I really like Richter's Schumann G minor piano sonata on EMI! I wouldn't call it dreamy, but more pensive, and then I don't consider dreaminess a bad thing in Schumann.


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutoslawski*: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra. Mstislav Rostropovich, Witold Lutoslawski, Orchestre de Paris. A massive and devastating work when played by these forces... the dedicatee, the composer, and an orchestra that I've never heard before, but one that is apparently top flight. My respect for Lutoslawski has just expanded by leaps and bounds...


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> *Witold Lutoslawski*: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra. Mstislav Rostropovich, Witold Lutoslawski, Orchestre de Paris. A massive and devastating work when played by these forces... the dedicatee, the composer, and an orchestra that I've never heard before, but one that is apparently top flight. My respect for Lutoslawski has just expanded by leaps and bounds...


The Orchestre de Paris came out of the dissolution and reformation of the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire. My experience is anything conducted by Baudo is superb, especially if it involves the Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## D Smith

Stuck in the 19th century today. All outstanding recordings.

Bruckner Symphony No. 2. Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken










Bruckner Symphony No. 4 Karajan, Berlin










Brahms: Piano Quintet, String Quartets 1-3. Belcea Quartet, Till Fellner










Dvorak: Slavonic Dances. Szell, Cleveland.










Franck: Violin Sonata. Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Orchestre de Paris came out of the dissolution and reformation of the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire. My experience is anything conducted by Baudo is superb, especially if it involves the Orchestre de Paris.


Noted! I am a big fan of the Conservatoire Society orchestra recordings of Ravel with André Cluytens, they have such a great and distinctive sound. So I'll have to check out more of Baudo's work with the Orchestre de Paris - didn't he conduct the symphonies of Honegger with them...?


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Noted! I am a big fan of the Conservatoire Society orchestra recordings of Ravel with André Cluytens, they have such a great and distinctive sound. So I'll have to check out more of Baudo's work with the Orchestre de Paris - didn't he conduct the symphonies of Honegger with them...?


Honegger was a different orchestra, Czech Phil, but they are amazing recordings nonetheless. Unfortunately he did not record extensively, some Dutilleux, Messiaen, Ravel, d'Indy. He has never disappointed me.


----------



## Dimace

Many month before I have written for the ''global'' Schumann problem, which has one and only one name: Raping.

I knew, of course, the root of this problem. But I have never imagined that should be so serious. Take a look at the following video and imagine how much Paul suffered in this masterclass. This performance is the complete annihilation of the poor composer. And all this from an almost ready pianist. If only I knew his/her teacher who dared to present such a monstrosity to Paul...


----------



## Forsooth

Listening to my box set of Lili Kraus performing Mozart's piano concertos. My opinion is, she is pretty wonderful in these performances. She deserves a better presentation vis-a-vis the information contained within the 12-CD box, which is perfunctory and sparse.


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral music themed around The Ascension:


----------



## 13hm13

Claudio Arrau: Brahms


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## 13hm13

Very good perf. and decent recording (Philips, of course!) from a violinist prev. unknown to me ...









Piotr I. Tchaikovsky
Violin Concerto Op. 35 in D Major
Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto Op. 47 in D Minor

Leila Josefowicz, Violin
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner
Philips 446 131-2 (1995)


----------



## WVdave

Yo-Yo Ma, English Chamber Orchestra
Haydn; Cello Concerti No. 1 (C Major / C-dur / Ut Majeur) / No. 2 (D Major / D-dur / Ré Majeur)
CBS Masterworks ‎- 36674, CBS Masterworks ‎- M 36674
Vinyl, LP, US, 1981.


----------



## 13hm13

John Field - Piano Concertos (Vol.1) No.1 & 2 - O'Rourke


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299/Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313/ Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

William Bennet (flute) Werner Tripp (flute) Hubert Jellinek (harp), Bennett, Tripp (flute) Jellinek (harp)

English Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Malcolm, Karl Münchinger.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Working my way slowly through the works of Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.

Today i'm listening to:


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 3 Nos. 1-6, HWV312-317

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Cello Concerto #1. An electrifying reading.










Listened to #2 as well. Mysterious and evocative. There's an atmosphere of strangeness. Some place it ahead of #1. Certainly more complex and, perhaps, troubling.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine July 2019
> 
> Where Heine can rail or sneer, Schumann, typically, dreams; and no Lieder-singer does reverie better than Matthias Goerne…A word, too, for Andsnes's sensitive timing and shading of Schumann's dreamy and/or quizzical postludes…Other baritone have brought more light and shade to [the Kerner-Lieder]. But if you respond to Goerne's peculiarly intense, concentrated art, the rewards here are deep and enduring.


----------



## Rogerx

Händel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

New York Philharmonic, The Rutgers University Choir
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bourdon said:


> Two attractive sets,I saw no need to purchase the DG set as well.


The Cambreling set, in particular, is excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Der Wildschütz

Georgine Resick (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Bernd Riedel (baritone), Edith Mathis (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Gottfried Hornik (baritone), Reiner Suss (bass), Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Gertrud Ottenthal (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Berlin & Staatskapelle Berlin, Bernhard Klee.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 30


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part six this late morning/afternoon.

String Quartet no.11 in C op.61/B121 (1881):



_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet op.59/B117, arr. for orchestra op.59/B122 (1881):










_Nocturne_ in B for strings op.40/B47, arr. for violin and piano op.40/B48a (orig. 1875 - arr. 1883):
Piano Trio no.3 in F-minor op.65/B130 (1883):
_Ballad_ in D-minor for violin and piano op.15/B139 (1884):










_Scherzo capriccioso_ in D-flat for orchestra op.66/B131 (1883):
Symphony no.7 in D-minor op.70/B141 (1884-85):










_Ze Šumavy_ [_From the Bohemian Forest_] - six pieces for piano duet op.68/B133 (1883-84):
_Slovanské tance 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series II_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.72/B145 (1886):


----------



## sonance

Giorgio Federico Ghedini (orchestral works)
- Architetture (Architectures; Concerto for orchestra)
- Contrappunti (Counterpoints; for violin, viola, cello and orchestra)
- Marinaresca et baccanale (Sea Piece and Bacchanale; for orchestra)
Paolo Chiavacci, violin; Riccardo Savinelli, viola; Giuseppe Scaglione, cello; Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma/Francesco La Vecchia (naxos)


----------



## haydnguy

*Berg * Beethoven*

Violin Concertos

Orchestra Mozart
Isabelle Faust, violin
Claudio Abbado

From CD cover:



> _'Dialogue' is probably the best term to describe the coupling of these two famous violin concertos. While addressing the loved one he has lost, Berg sets his final work on the threshold between tradition and revolution, between tonal music and the nascent 'serial' aesthetic; a century earlier, Beethoven had deconstructed formal Classicism to raise the solo violin to the status of a subject in its own right. This passionate exchange between the 'soul' of the violin and the 'chorus' of the orchestra is the fruit of an exciting meeting between two of the finest artists of our time. _


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Sir John Barbirolli, Berlin Philharmonic. I think it's interesting how Mahler chose to begin and end his symphonic cycle in D major, which happens to be one of my favorite keys. This is a very powerful performance, though I suspect I have a less-than-stellar remaster, done in the early days of CDs, 1989 I believe. I swear, this symphony is a slow burn. Every time I hear it, it makes just a little bit more sense. There were several moments throughout the first movement that were completely electrifying, and I finally understand and appreciate the Ländler. I think watching a documentary about Riccardo Chailly rehearsing and talking about the 9th symphony really made it all click for me. I remain not fully convinced of Barbirolli's genius as a Mahler interpreter. It may be all just a little bit too bleak for me. But I think there is something there that may reveal itself to me with time.


----------



## sonance

Gustave Samazeuilh: Complete Piano Works
Olivier Chauzu, piano (grand piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

CD 8


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Duncan

*Mozart: Opera And Concert Arias*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Ivor Bolton*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mbka3YUKTuuIbbKr2JdNm1DTLdUTM8OQc

_"Véronique Gens is one of the most engaging and stylish Mozart sopranos around, as this sampler of her art confirms. Under the exacting baton of Ivor Bolton, the OAE show sharp and eager teeth to match her own highly strung recitative in 'In quali eccessi'. And this Donna Anna demonstrates more than one-dimensional Angst as the orchestra's wind soloists breathe in sympathy with every moment of palpitando in Gens's own supple phrasing._

_There's a similar focus on the emotional potential of breath in a 'Non so più' whose fierce frustration flies out of eloquent consonants. Steady control of breath and tone bring a moving poise to 'Non più di fiori', where Vitellia's horrified introspection finds empathy in the basset horn obbligato. And as Sesto, Gens moulds the moist clay of some of Mozart's most beautiful melodic contours in 'Deh, per questo istante'. There's her Countess and Zerlina to enjoy as well, with the two exquisitely sculpted and sparingly but powerfully ornamented arias from Così fan tutte."_
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Works*

Mozart: Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588
Mozart: Deh! vieni alla finestra (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Ecco il punto...Non più di fiori vaghe catene (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Ei parte...Per pietà (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
Mozart: Non so più cosa son, cosa faccio (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K79
Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Temerari!...Come scoglio! (from Così fan tutte)


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No 1 1958 & 2 1954

Eduard van Beinum Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam


----------



## Dimace

Right now (and very surprising): *Janacek, Glagolitic Mass. With BBC NO, Chorus of Wales and Bristol Choral Society, under Richard Hickox. * (2001)

With: _Susan Bullock (S), Ameral Gunson (MS), Kim Begley (T), Mathieu Best (B) and the Adrian Partington in the Organ_.

Very interesting interpretation, of one work I (generally) don't like, but I try to go to it with some excellent recording like this. Many say that this one is one of the best podium appearances of Richard (1948-2008) I share this opinion, because I can sustain well this performance. S and MS are in GREAT FORM. The Choir too. Recommended!


----------



## Jacck

I have listened to all Schubert symphonies (Blomstedt) over the last couple of days. They somehow fit the autumn atmophere.


----------



## Rogerx

14 Vienna operetta arias by Zeller, Lincke, J. Strauss, Stoltz, Lehar, Suppé, Millöcker. etc.

Lucia Popp (soprano).

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Recorded in 1989- Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> I have listened to all Schubert symphonies (Blomstedt) over the last couple of days. They somehow fit the autumn atmophere.


Nice to see you again,


----------



## Duncan

*Igor Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - The Complete Ballets*

*Link to complete albums (169 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mSetX6hgq2a-sRPCN9QSvyxJd4Kse0Uuo

*Works*

Stravinsky: Agon 'Ballet for Twelve Dancers'
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
Stravinsky: Fireworks, Op. 4
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat: Concert Suite
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée: Pas de Deux
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Orpheus
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Petrushka - suite
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Pulcinella Suite
Stravinsky: Renard
Stravinsky: Scènes de ballet
Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe
Stravinsky: Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Marinera

Marcelle Meyer playing Ravel. Listening to disks 2 & 3 all day here.


----------



## robin4

_I have pointed out the difficulty of keeping a monkey and watching it evolve into a man.

Experimental evidence of such an evolution being impossible, the professor is not content to say (as most of us would be ready to say) that such an evolution is likely enough anyhow.

He produces his little bone, or little collection of bones, and deduces the most marvellous things from it.

He found in Java a piece of a skull, seeming by its contour to be smaller than the human. Somewhere near it he found an upright thigh-bone and in the same scattered fashion some teeth that were not human. If they all form part of one creature, which is doubtful, our conception of the creature would be almost equally doubtful.

But the effect on popular science was to produce a complete and even complex figure, finished down to the last details of hair and habits.

He was given a name as if he were an ordinary historical character.

People talked of Pithecanthropus as of Pitt or Fox or Napoleon. Popular histories published portraits of him like the portraits of Charles the First and George the Fourth.

A detailed drawing was reproduced, carefully shaded, to show that the very hairs of his head were all numbered.

No uninformed person looking at its carefully lined face and wistful eyes would imagine for a moment that this was the portrait of a thigh-bone; or of a few teeth and a fragment of a cranium.

In the same way people talked about him as if he were an individual whose influence and character were familiar to us all.

*"The Everlasting Man"

G.K. Chesterton*

_


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Die Himmelfahrt Jesu Christi

Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra

WDR Rundfunks Chor & Orchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer.


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> The supposed influences from Corsica and other countries are not a recommendation for me to buy this version.
> I rather prefer the Gregorian chant than the new cookbook with spices from Georgia and Sardinia.
> I am not a purist but I do not find it an enrichment but a whim of the conductor who probably wants to give it an even more sacral character.
> It does not work for me but I have heard fragments that are very beautiful. As a whole, however, not my Vesper.


Well, this is of course shouldn't be the only Monteverdi Vesper in any collection. Only in parallel universe maybe. However, when I will be in the zone for Monteverdi vespers listening, it's going to be on my playlist just the same together with the other interpretations.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4, 9 & 13 (analogue)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Well, this is of course shouldn't be the only Monteverdi Vesper in any collection. *Only in parallel universe maybe*
> 
> Well that seems far enough for me.:tiphat:
> 
> As I said before,there is some very fine singing in this recording and I like to hear it in full but purchasing this Vesper is another thing.
> I'm very critical because I love it so much.
> I'm just expressing my view for what it is worth.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*


----------



## Bourdon

*Musique in Violenze*


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert-Mendelssohn-Mozart*

Schubert
Rosamunde, D.797
Ouverture, D.644 ( Die Zauberharfe)
Ballet Music No.2 
Entr'acte No.3
Entr'acte No.1

Mendelssohn
A Midsummer Night's Dream
Overture Op.21
Scherzo Op.61 No.1
Notturno Op.61 No.7
Wedding March, Op.61 No.9

Mozart 
Symphony No.34


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Tintner's cycle was what made me a Bruckner fanboy. It still sounds good to me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach organ works today too, same as last night. Very calm and thoughtful music and performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

* Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## 13hm13

Wieniawski -- VC #2 on this release:


----------



## Guest

Liszt, Harmonies Poetiques & Religieuses, S172a Invocation, Hymne Du Matin, Hymne de la Nuit, Leslie Howard










This is where the set is valuable. A few of the Harmonies Poetiques & Religieuses regularly appear in recital discs, but these are ones I have not seen elsewhere and they are lovely.


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> Liszt, Harmonies Poetiques & Religieuses, S172a Invocation, Hymne Du Matin, Hymne de la Nuit, Leslie Howard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the set is valuable. A few of the Harmonies Poetiques & Religieuses regularly appear in recital discs, but these are ones I have not seen elsewhere *and they are lovely.*


This is an understatement. :lol: They are (with the Annees de Pelerinage) the BEST works in romantic piano repertoire. The God has spoken with the Master here. No doubt. Keep going, with this marvellous BS.


----------



## 13hm13

Don't let that period "rock-star" cover art fool you ... this 1974 CBS recording (and performance) are superb ....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part seven tonight.

_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola op.74/B148 (1887):



_Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] - four pieces for two violins and viola op.75a/B149 (1887):
_Romantické kusy_ [_Romantic Pieces_] - revision of _Drobnosti_, arr. for violin and piano op.75/B150 (1887):
Piano Quintet no.2 in A op.81/B155 (1887):










_Slovanské tance 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series II_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.72/B145, arr. for orchestra op.72/B147 (orig. 1886 - arr. 1887):










_Mass_ in D for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.86a/B153 (1887):










_Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] - four pieces for two violins and viola op.75a/B149, posth. arr. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. ????):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphonies No's. 92 "Oxford" & 99
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *

I'm not as familiar with these recordings. I am really enjoying these performances. Being Szell and his Cleveland Orchestra, there is a clarity to the performance and an almost Chamber ensemble feel.


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Haydn: Symphonies No's. 92 "Oxford" & 99
> George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *
> 
> *I'm not as familiar with these recordings. * I am really enjoying these performances. Being Szell and his Cleveland Orchestra, there is a clarity to the performance and an almost Chamber ensemble feel.


You are not alone, my good friend… Maybe I have never listened one of them. (and I have a lot of Haydn) What could I say is that George is THE conductor. He and his Clevelanders are MYTHOS.


----------



## D Smith

Listening today. All excellent performances. The Szymanowski VC is my favourite work of his.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9.Karajan, Berlin










Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Bernstein, NY Philharmonic. They did a really great job remastering these recordings.










Elgar: Symphony No. 1 Davis/LSO Live Performance.










Szymanowski: Violin Concerto. Julliet, Dutoit. Chantal Juillet is fantastic in this, the Stravinsky too. Dutoit conducts these brilliantly too.


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO SONGS
*Meredith Monk*
Ursula Oppens - piano
Bruce Brubaker - piano
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, op.18. Svjatoslav Richter, Stanisław Wisłocki, Warsaw National Philharmonic. This is a hell of a performance... really one for the books. This amazing concerto has never made so much sense (outside of the composer's own recording with Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra, in much worse sound). Rachmaninov keeps blowing my mind. I think I always saw him as a lightweight on some level before the past month or so, but I really am starting to adore so much of his music. Why do I like Rachmaninov, but not Tchaikovsky?


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Raymond Leppard. RIP.

I used to subscribe to Musical Heritage Society in the 80's and this was one of the monthly CD's.

Mozart: Flute Concertos. Susan Milan, Raymond Leppard/English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Halsey leading the CBSO Chorus, CBSO Youth Chorus, CBSO Children's Chorus, and the CBSO in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading the Scottish National Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Ein Heldenleben":


----------



## pmsummer

A DISTANT SHORE
*J.S. Bach - David Kellner - Sylvius Leopold Weiss*
Ronn McFarlane - lute
_
Dorian Recordings_


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/ Finlandia, Op. 26/Karelia Suite, Op. 11

Philharmonia Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1985-10
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Symphony in C/ Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Sir Neville Marriner
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Recorded: 1980-04-02
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: The Complete Solo Piano Music, Vol. 1

Howard Shelley (piano)

Mendelssohn: Capriccio in F sharp minor, Op. 5
Mendelssohn: Characteristic Pieces (7), Op. 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sonata in E major, Op. 6
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'


----------



## Rogerx

American Dreams - Romantic American Masterpieces

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Raymond Leppard

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Canning, T: Fantasy on a Hymn by Justin Morgan
Carmichael, H: Prayer and Cathedral Vision
Carpenter, J A: Sea-Drift
Chadwick: Noel
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches
Foote: Suite in E major, Op. 63
Gershwin: Lullaby for Strings


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Traviata

Beverly Sills (Violetta Valéry), Nicolai Gedda (Alfredo Germont), Rolando Panerai (Giorgio Germont), Delia Wallis (Flora Bervoix), Keith Erwen (Gastone De Letorières), Terence Sharpe (Baron Douphol), Richard Van Allan (Marquis D'obigny) & Robert Lloyd (Doctor Grenvil)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## joen_cph

*Prokofiev* - _Piano Concerto no.3 _

- Sergei Prokofiev, piano; Dmitri Mitropoulos, conductor (1946) / Membran 10 CD box

Besides the extremely fast tempi, Prokofiev's often very aggressive and painterly-capricious piano punching is indeed manifest here. The sound quality is not very good.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

Arturs Maskats: Concerto grosso; Cello Concerto (and more)
Riga Chamber Players; Latvian Radio Choir; cond. Sigvards Kļava resp. Normunds Šnē
(bis)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Jerusalem Quartet was one of BBC's New Generation Artists from 1999 - 2001 and this recording was made in the first year of their membership of this programme. The playing is excellent and the programme an interetsing one. The Shostakovich is particularly fine.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. (Yes, again; I know, I'm crazy.) Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Wow, what a recording. I believe it was Bourdon who first put me onto this recording a few months ago when I told him I'd never heard the 9th, and I'm just getting around to hearing it for the first time. Definitely well worth the praise... The first movement here is completely explosive. Different from Barbirolli who is somewhat more measured in this movement, saving the big climax for near the end of the movement. More incisive and less nebulous than Bernstein/NYPO which is otherwise similarly paced. I definitely get why this is so highly praised now.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Triple Concerto

Maria João Pires (piano), Gordan Nikolitch (violin), Tim Hugh (cello), Lars Vogt (piano), London Symphony Orchestra,
Bernard Haitink


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part eight this afternoon.

_Cypresses_ - cycle of eighteen songs for voice and piano WoO/B11, eight songs revised as _Písně milostné_ [_Love Songs_] for voice and piano op.83/B160 (orig. 1865 - rev. 1888):










Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.87/B162 (1889):
_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins WoO/B164 (1890):
Piano Trio no.4 [_Dumky_] in E minor op.90/B166 (1890-91):










_Requiem_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.89/B165 (1890):










Symphony no.8 in G op.88/B163 (1890):
_V přírodě_ [_In Nature's Realm_] - overture for orchestra op.91/B168 (1891):
_Karneval_ - overture for orchestra op.92/B169 (1891):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is really something!!!


----------



## Duncan

*Lutoslawski: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 and Les Espaces du sommeil
*
*John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen*


----------



## Duncan

*Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*

*Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
London Sinfonietta, David Zinman*

"Górecki's Third Symphony has become legend. Composed in 1976, it's always had its champions and admirers within the contemporary music world, but in 1993 it found a new audience of undreamt-of proportions.

A few weeks after its release, this Elektra Nonesuch release not only entered the top 10 in the classical charts, but was also riding high in the UK Pop Album charts. It became the biggest selling disc of music by a contemporary classical composer.

The Symphony, subtitled Symphony of Sorrowful, Songs was composed during a period when Górecki's musical style was undergoing a radical change from avant-garde serialism to a more accessible style firmly anchored to tonal traditions.

The Symphony's three elegiac movements (or 'songs') form a triptych of laments for all the innocent victims of World War II and are a reflection upon man's inhumanity to man in general. The songs are beautifully and ethereally sung by Dawn Upshaw, and David Zinman and the London Sinfonietta provide an intense and committed performance of the shimmering orchestral writing. The recording quality is excellent."
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: I. Lento - Sostenuto Tranquillo Ma Cantabile -*






*Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: II. Lento e Largo - Tranquillissimo -*






*Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: III. Lento - Cantablile Semplice -*


----------



## Duncan

*Pärt: The Symphonies*

*NFM Wroclaw Philharmonic, Tonu Kaljuste*

*Pärt: Symphony No. 3*

*NFM Wrocław Philharmonic
Tõnu Kaljuste
Recorded: 2015-10-30
Recording Venue: National Forum of Music, Wrocław*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_krMxc4lz2V7hURMwmDCJwapqgLiSvyRoQ


----------



## Marinera

En Seumeillant - Dreams and Visions in the Middle Ages

Sollazzo Ensemble


----------



## Duncan

*Berio: Sinfonia & Calmo*

*Virpi Räisänen (mezzo-soprano)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mlUv0OM_m0NVCKTBBM0QJcCewsu8aVgXg


----------



## Rogerx

[/QUOTE]

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Marinera

*Poissance d'amours - Mystics, monks and minstrels in 13th-century Brabant.* Music of Hildegard von Bingen, Goswin de Bossut, Hadewijch van Brabant, Henri III de Brabant and others.

Björn Schmelzer & Graindelavoix


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 31


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
The Bells, Op. 35
The Silver Sleigh Bells (from The Bells, Op. 35 1st Movement)
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Duncan

*Carnevale 1729*

*Ann Hallenberg (mezzo-soprano)
Il Pomo d'Oro, Stefano Montanari*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nsH0e7131-67ZlKH-U4d46FoGOBNjYLLU

"The Carnival of Venice in 1729 was quite unlike any other. Over a period of two months, opera houses went into a frenzy of competition to show off the most famous singers of the day, including the legendary castrato Farinelli who made his astonishing Venetian debut. Several of the most fashionable composers rose to the occasion, writing ravishing music for spectacular productions which often pitted the singers against each other in breathtaking displays of virtuosity. The results were sensational; one tour de force followed another in an atmosphere of fevered excitement and the adoring public lapped it up."

_"Arias from each role might as well have been tailor-made for Hallenberg's pinpoint virtuosity and lyricism, communicative use of language, idiomatic embellishment, intelligently sculpted phrasing (limpid, gentle or turbulent as the music demands) and astute theatrical characterisation."_
- Gramophone

_"Her range, with astonishing evenness of tone and voluptuous colouring, extends from contralto to soprano, and her sublime artistry keeps the attention...Her technical bravura leaves one almost breathless...Hallenberg's alchemy turns this accomplished music to 24-carat gold."_
- The Sunday Times


----------



## Dimace

joen_cph said:


> *Prokofiev* - _Piano Concerto no.3 _
> 
> - Sergei Prokofiev, piano; Dmitri Mitropoulos, conductor (1946) / Membran 10 CD box
> 
> Besides the extremely fast tempi, Prokofiev's often very aggressive and painterly-capricious piano punching is indeed manifest here. *The sound quality is not very good.*
> 
> View attachment 125682
> 
> 
> View attachment 125683


Who needs sound quality, when Dimitris is staying on the podium? This BS is a real treasure and it says this someone, who doesn't like Sergei a lot. The enormous energy of Dimitris, covers everything, as an eternal storm, driving any music to the Olympus of the arts. More than excellent this one: Unique!


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Éclairs sur L'Au-Delà

Wiener Philharmoniker Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Marinera

Blasco de Nebra - Sonata No.6 in E Minor & Pastorela No.2 in F Major


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 4 of this set opens with a thrilling (stereo) version of Sibelius's _Finlandia_, dating from 1959, but the real prizes are superb performances of Britten's _Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ and Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_, neither of which, as far as I'm aware, Karajan ever visited again. They were recorded in mono in 1953, but you'd hardly know it. The sound is amazing for such old recordings.

The disc finishes with a 1952 performance of Hamilton Harty's arrangement of Handel's _Water Music Suite_, which sounds decidedly old fashioned these days. Enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify









Scriabin - Poems
Pascal Amoyel


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

Concerto in C major for Viola and Orchestra, VB 153b
Concerto in E-flat major for Viola and Orchestra, VB 153c
Concerto in G major for Viola, Cello, and Orchestra, VB 153a

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen

BBC Music Magazine February 2013

Their Haydnesque scale and formal clarity suggest they're all early works. There's a passionately Strum und Drang quality to the bleak opening unisons, but Kraus was clearly a fine melodist; all three slow movements include touching lyrical passages, beautifully drawn out and shaped by Aaron Carpenter's solo viola.


----------



## Bourdon

CD 2

Lute Music from Italy and Spain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Minuet Antique, La Valse*

This box set is really cheap, but judging from those two tracks, it's disappointing.


----------



## Dimace

It was some weeks ago the last time we made opera business… Allow me today to make a presentation of high class with the best *Bellini's operas.* This is also a good collectible. (OoP) Top performances, top sound, top conducting, everything super. You will love this one, as I loved it.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Minuet Antique, La Valse*
> 
> This box set is really cheap, but judging from those two tracks, it's disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 125699


Boulez, Ravel... Are you playing with me? What kind of music is this? :lol:

(the new Pierre Boulez Saal in Berlin is of EXTRA CLASS. Top events, top atmosphere, top acoustic. I recommend a visit to it. Here, https://boulezsaal.de/ you can make it virtually)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas for Cello and Piano 2 & 3

CD 2


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 46 and 47*
Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica

I think it was Janspe who recommended Dorati for No. 46. I enjoyed that one and then let the set play through for another symphony. This is great music to start the day with!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I listened to all Concerti Grossi by Corelli and liked it! Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert played the way. So now what...


----------



## DavidA

Riveting account. Different but the pianism is spellbinding


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Violin Sonata No.3 in A minor, op. posth. Isabelle Faust, Silke Avenhaus.



Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Sonatas for Cello and Piano 2 & 3
> 
> CD 2


That looks really great.


----------



## Eramire156

*Murray Perahia plays Handel and Scarlatti







*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Quintet For Piano and Winds in E-flat Major, Op. 16_
*[Rec. 1974]*
Performers: Rudolf Serkin, Richard Stoltzman, Rudolph Vrbsky, Alexander Heller, Robert Routch

_Trio For Piano, Clarinet and Cello in B-flat Major, Op. 11_
*[Rec. 1974]*
Performers: Rudolf Serkin, Richard Stoltzman, Alain Meunier


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I listened to all Concerti Grossi by Corelli and liked it! Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert played the way. So now what...


If I may suggest that you explore any of the works performed by "Europa Galante" - I think that you will find the melodic agility and sheer rhythmic exuberance of Fabio Biondi to be exhilarating -






Try any of these -









*Vivaldi: Violin Concertos*

*Fabio Biondi (violin), Adrian Chamorro (violin), Maurizio Naddeo (cello)
Europa Galante*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l20b1qPUYOKVrscYa03LLqJJNNq7 c3YA4









*Paganini: Sonatas for Violin & Guitar*

*Fabio Biondi (violin), Giangiacomo Pinardi (guitar)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mLslll7rUByWb9hqAwo0f3zcDym3 7W8UM









*Leclair: Violin Concertos
*
*Fabio Biondi (solo violin & direction)
Europa Galante*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_njjEdJr3hy048fp3g7ysiIOedLaH XQ3wQ


----------



## 13hm13

Wieniawski Violin Concerto No.2 on this release:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mollie John said:


> If I may suggest that you explore any of the works performed by "Europa Galante" - I think that you will find the melodic agility and sheer rhythmic exuberance of Fabio Biondi to be exhilarating -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try any of these -
> 
> View attachment 125711
> 
> 
> *Vivaldi: Violin Concertos*
> 
> *Fabio Biondi (violin), Adrian Chamorro (violin), Maurizio Naddeo (cello)
> Europa Galante*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l20b1qPUYOKVrscYa03LLqJJNNq7 c3YA4
> 
> View attachment 125709
> 
> 
> *Paganini: Sonatas for Violin & Guitar*
> 
> *Fabio Biondi (violin), Giangiacomo Pinardi (guitar)*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mLslll7rUByWb9hqAwo0f3zcDym3 7W8UM
> 
> View attachment 125710
> 
> 
> *Leclair: Violin Concertos
> *
> *Fabio Biondi (solo violin & direction)
> Europa Galante*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_njjEdJr3hy048fp3g7ysiIOedLaH XQ3wQ


I love Fabio Biondi! He was one of the first HIP players I heard about and have some of his recordings. I've heard several on spotify


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I love Fabio Biondi! He was one of the first HIP players I heard about and have some of his recordings. I've heard several on spotify


I misunderstood the intent of your thread - after Corelli try this one - each composer was inspired by him - I'm certain that you'll enjoy anything by Pisenel, Tartini, and Veracini.









*Grandissima Gravita

Music by Pisenel, Tartini, Veracini & Vivaldi*

*Rachel Podger (violin)
Brecon Baroque*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ltVjIyi2otFuLDKPDppp83Z1X8qwMCMmY

"This CD brings together the compositions by four violinist-composers.
United by a reverence for Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713), and in particular his Opus 5, these works explore the imagination of form that was the Sonata for violin and continuo.

Weaving together stylised dances and the preludic tradition, we are transported to a world of musical alchemy - the violinist creating ex nihilo textures and melodies that entrance and amaze.

Rachel Podger: "The four composers' connections read like a popular comedy! Violin virtuosos Francesco Maria Verachini andJohann Georg Pisendel had an argument which resulted in Veracini flying into a rage and throwing himself from first floor a balcony, damaging his foot and limping forever after. Verachini amazed Giuseppe Tartini with his astonishingly smooth bowing technique, whereupon Tartini locked himself away to practice. Pisendel studied with Tartini and Antonio Vivaldi..."

_"Her playing is intoxicated and intoxicating in equal measure, buoyed up by the wonderful improvisatory camaraderie of a continuo battery…Podger, inevitably, is the star, but ultimately the disc's compulsive spell is down to the triumph of ensemble chemistry. Even the humblest of cello lines is elevated beyond functionality into something expressive and integral to the overall effect. Bewitching."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The performances themselves are as stunning as the notes are imaginative, all four musicians both completely under the music's skin and under each other's, and playing as a smoothly dovetailed unit. Podger herself is exquisite; fluid, lilting and multi-shaded, with gorgeous filigree ornamentations."_
- Gramophone


----------



## ShropshireMoose

d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Song, Op.25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.5 in F, Op.103 Fabienne Jacquinot/Westminster Symphony Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari

A recent purchase this, inspired by the excellent write up it got in the 1955 Record Guide!! I confess to having something of an obsession with the d'Indy, ever since I first heard it on a set of pre-war 78's I bought nearly forty years ago, the pianist on those was Jeanne-Marie Darre, and I've never heard a performance that quite equals hers which sadly appears never to have been reissued, but this one comes very close to it. Both sides of this LP have some stunning pianism on them from a musician on whom information is scant, but it seems to me that rather like Miss Darre, Miss Jacquinot deserves to be much better known that she is. The recording too is excellent, with a remarkable depth in both the piano tone and the sound of the orchestra (the Royal Philharmonic renamed for contractual reasons!!) I was fortunate to pick this up fairly cheaply, but if you ever get the chance to buy it I cannot recommend it strongly enough. Terrific.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Erik Satie:* Trois Sarabandes. Aldo Ciccolini. One of monsieur Satie's earliest and greatest piano works...


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> *Erik Satie:* Trois Sarabandes. Aldo Ciccolini. One of monsieur Satie's earliest and greatest piano works...


Ciccolini was a genius. His Debussy is to die for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Quartet for Piano, Violin, Viola and Cello in A major, Op. 26 (1861)*
Святослав Рихтер / Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Members of the Borodin Quartet









I haven't heard this piece in _years_ - for some reason it just hasn't found its way to my listening schedules. I remember the last time vividly: I was on a boat from Helsinki to Tallinn, back in the days when my partner was studying there and I had to cross the Baltic Sea quite often - and those trips I filled with music as much as I could. So it really has been a while...

The A major quartet is an _immense_ work, as everybody knows. But I'm not complaining, it's heavenly music!


----------



## Dimace

I'm not big Glenn's fan, but I must admit that with this performance creates something simply titanic! The MASTER couldn't have played it better! Music to die for…


----------



## KenOC

Dimace said:


> I'm not big Glenn's fan, but I must admit that with this performance creates something simply titanic! The MASTER couldn't have played better! Music to die for…


Gould is famous for saying stuff like, "Beethoven's reputation is based entirely on gossip. The middle Beethoven represents a supreme example of a composer on an ego trip." And then he plays Beethoven like _*this*_? Does not compute. :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Powerful 1977 CBS recording *and* performance ...









Stravinsky* - New York Philharmonic* / Zubin Mehta ‎- The Rite Of Spring / Le Sacre Du Printemps
Label: CBS Masterworks ‎- MK 34557


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.7 in D minor, op.70. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra. From the LSO Live label. I picked this up today on the strength of some high praise for the label's sonics from a user here the other day (unfortunately I cannot remember who it was). So far I am very impressed, it does not disappoint. Absolutely amazing live, digital sound from one of the greatest orchestras in the world under one of their greatest former music directors, the late Sir Colin Davis. I'll be exploring further recordings on this label. I know it's just the orchestra's house label, but they must have some killer engineers in their stable.

I am excited to see the kind of things that the LSO Live label will put out during the tenure of Sir Simon Rattle. He is a conductor whom I didn't always care for, but he's growing on me as an interpreter. I plan on listening to his recording of Mahler's completed 10th with the BPO in the morning.


----------



## eljr

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 125685
> 
> 
> *Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*
> 
> *Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
> London Sinfonietta, David Zinman*
> 
> "Górecki's Third Symphony has become legend. Composed in 1976, it's always had its champions and admirers within the contemporary music world, but in 1993 it found a new audience of undreamt-of proportions.
> 
> A few weeks after its release, this Elektra Nonesuch release not only entered the top 10 in the classical charts, but was also riding high in the UK Pop Album charts. It became the biggest selling disc of music by a contemporary classical composer.
> 
> The Symphony, subtitled Symphony of Sorrowful, Songs was composed during a period when Górecki's musical style was undergoing a radical change from avant-garde serialism to a more accessible style firmly anchored to tonal traditions.
> 
> The Symphony's three elegiac movements (or 'songs') form a triptych of laments for all the innocent victims of World War II and are a reflection upon man's inhumanity to man in general. The songs are beautifully and ethereally sung by Dawn Upshaw, and David Zinman and the London Sinfonietta provide an intense and committed performance of the shimmering orchestral writing. The recording quality is excellent."
> - The Gramophone Classical Music Guide
> 
> *Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: I. Lento - Sostenuto Tranquillo Ma Cantabile -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: II. Lento e Largo - Tranquillissimo -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Symphony No. 3, Op. 36: III. Lento - Cantablile Semplice -*


The best, period.


----------



## Guest

13hm13 said:


> Powerful 1977 CBS recording *and* performance ...
> 
> View attachment 125720
> 
> 
> Stravinsky* - New York Philharmonic* / Zubin Mehta ‎- The Rite Of Spring / Le Sacre Du Printemps
> Label: CBS Masterworks ‎- MK 34557


That reminds me of another recording of Le Sacre by Mehta, LA Phil, on Decca. I had it on vinyl, fond memories.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> The best, period.


Very heavy music, my dearest… The Schindlers Liste in music.


----------



## Joe B

Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Russian national Orchestra and Moscow Synodal Choir in compositions for orchestra and choir:










*Stabat Mater
Concerto grosso
Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif
Canciones de lat muerte
De profundis*


----------



## 13hm13

I have this on CD, but the LP artwork is better.









An excellent Jan. 1967 recording by Decca (Kenneth Wilkinson), with a fine performance to boot.


----------



## 13hm13

Baron Scarpia said:


> That reminds me of another recording of Le Sacre by Mehta, LA Phil, on Decca. I had it on vinyl, fond memories.


I've seen the LA Phil version around (CD, including the Decca 6-CD "Zubin Mehta" boxset from a few years ago). The 1970s LA Phil/Mehta were the Golden Years for both parties (IMHO), and some recorded material remains obscure.
Mehta did re-visit Stravinsky a few times, including NY Phil (again) in 1990 (Teldec), but it is not as good ....


----------



## Red Terror

Six-hour, five-disc box-set of Morton Feldman piano music-love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas Nos. 80 & 140

Elly Ameling (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Samuel Ramey (bass)

London Voices, English Chamber Orchestra, Raymond Leppard.


----------



## Duncan

How odd to have seen more mentions of Zubin Mehta in the last three days than in the last six months, eh?









*Zubin Mehta - The Complete Columbia Album Collection*

Sony Classical is pleased to release a comprehensive collection of Zubin Mehta's recordings for the RCA Red Seal and CBS/Sony labels. This extensive set, containing 94 CDs and 3 DVDs, documents half a century of outstanding achievement by one of the foremost conductors of our time.

The Viennese-trained Indian maestro has enjoyed particularly close associations with the flagship orchestras of Vienna, New York, Los Angeles, Israel and Berlin, and the new box features him directing those ensembles in symphonies, concertos, symphonic poems, ballets and opera excerpts by Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Liszt, Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler, Johann and Richard Strauss, Schoenberg, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Bartók and other composers.

The lineup of soloists boasts such illustrious names as violinists Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, Midori and Nikolaj Znaider; pianists Vladimir Horowitz, Arthur Rubinstein, Emil Gilels, Daniel Barenboim, Murray Perahia, Yefim Bronfman and Rudolf Buchbinder; and sopranos Montserrat Caballé and Jane Eaglen.

Mehta's highly successful Vienna Philharmonic New Year's Concerts from 1990, 1995, 1998, 2002 and 2015 are also included as well as the Verdi Requiem and several complete operas: his celebrated recordings of Il trovatore and Tosca starring Leontyne Price and Sherrill Milnes, along with Le nozze di Figaro with Michele Pertusi, Karita Mattila and Lucio Gallo and Salome with Eva Marton.

*Works*

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73 (suite)
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1, BB48a, Sz 36
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz 112
Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
Ben-Haim: Symphony No. 1: Psalm
Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 in D minor 'Nullte'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Duffy: Heritage: Symphonic Suite With Narration Heritage: Symphonic Suite With Narration
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, Op. 92
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Gastaldon: Musica proibita
Gershwin: Embraceable You
Gershwin: He Loves And She Loves
Gershwin: I've got a crush on you
Gershwin: Love Is Here to Stay
Gershwin: Mine
Gershwin: Oh, Lady Be Good!
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gershwin: Someone to Watch over Me
Gershwin: Sweet and Low-Down
Giordano, U: Amor ti vieta (from Fedora)
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Hellmesberger: Elfenreigen
Hellmesberger: Kleiner Anzeiger - Galopp, Op. 4
Hellmesberger: Leichtfüssig
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Lanner: Favorit-Polka, Op. 201
Lara, Augustin: Granada
Lehár: Comrades, this life is the life for me! from Giuditta
Liszt: Hamlet, symphonic poem No. 10, S104
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 1 in F minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 2 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 3 in D major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 5 in E minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 6 in D major
Liszt: Hunnenschlacht, symphonic poem No. 11, S105
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, S136/R2c
Liszt: Orpheus - Poème symphonique No. 4, S511b
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125
Lumbye: Champagne Galop
Lumbye: Kopenhagener Eisenbahn-Dampf-Galopp
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major - Adagio
Mascagni: Suzel, buon di 'Cherry Duet' (from L'amico Fritz)
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Mozart: Cecilio, a che t'arresti...Quest'improvviso tremito (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: Chi mai del mio provo - Idol mio se ritroso (from Idomeneo)
Mozart: Crudele? Ah no, mio bene! ... Non mi dir, bell'idol mio (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
Mozart: Oh smania! oh furie!...D'Oreste, d'Aiace (from Idomeneo)
Mozart: Or sai chi l'onore (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Serenade No. 6 in D major, K239 'Serenata Notturna'
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Maskarade Overture
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 53
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 5 in G major, Op. 55
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Tosca
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Ravel: La Valse
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Reznicek: Donna Diana Overture
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen (Rustle of Spring), Op. 32 No 3
Smetana: Má Vlast
Strauss, E: Bahn frei! Schnell-Polka, Op. 45
Strauss, E: Electrisch
Strauss, E: Mit Chic, Op. 221
Strauss, E: Mit Dampf! Polka Schnell, Op. 70
Strauss, E: Ohne Bremse Op. 238 Polka schnell
Strauss, E: Wo man lacht und lebt. Polka schnell, Op. 108
Strauss, J, II: Accelerationen, Op. 234
Strauss, J, I: Alice Polka Op. 238
Strauss, J, II: An der Elbe - Walzer, Op. 477
Strauss, J, II: An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
Strauss, J, II: Annen-Polka, Op. 117
Strauss, J, II: Der Zigeunerbaron: Einzugsmarsch
Strauss, J, II: Donauweibchen Waltz, Op. 427
Strauss, J, I: Einzugs-Galopp, Op. 35
Strauss, J, II: Elektro-magnetische polka, Op. 110
Strauss, J, I: Erinnerung an Ernst oder Der Carneval in Venedig, Op. 126
Strauss, J, II: Explosions Polka, Op. 43
Strauss, J, I: Freiheits-Marsch, Op. 226
Strauss, J, II: Frühlingsstimmen Walzer Op. 410
Strauss, J, I: Furioso-Galopp nach Liszt's Motiven, Op. 114
Strauss, J, II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, Op. 325
Strauss, J, II: Im Sturmschritt! (At the Double!), Op. 348
Strauss, J, I: Indianer-Galopp (Indian Galop), Op. 111
Strauss, J, II: Märchen aus dem Orient. Walzer, Op. 444
Strauss, J, I: Marianka-Polka, Op. 173
Strauss, J, II: Mephisto's Hollenrufe, Waltz, Op. 101
Strauss, J, II: Morgenblätter Walzer, Op. 279
Strauss, J, II: Nachtfalter, Op. 157
Strauss, J, II: Nordseebilder Op. 390
Strauss, J, II: Nur Fort! (Polka schnell), Op. 383
Strauss, J, II: Perpetuum Mobile, Op. 257
Strauss, J, II: Prinz Methusalem Overture
Strauss, J, II: Process, Op. 294
Strauss, J, I: Radetzky March, Op. 228
Strauss, J, II: Reitermarsch (Riders March), Op. 428
Strauss, J, II: Rosen aus dem Süden, Op. 388
Strauss, J, II: Russischer Marsch-Fantasie, Op. 353
Strauss, J, II: Schutzen-Quadrille
Strauss, J, II: Stadt Und Land, Op.322
Strauss, J, II: Studenten, Op. 56
Strauss, J, II: Tritsch-Tratsch Polka, Op. 214
Strauss, J, II: Vom Donaustrande, Op. 356
Strauss, J, II: Waldmeister: overture
Strauss, J, II: Wein, Weib und Gesang, Op. 333
Strauss, J, II: Wiener Blut Waltz, Op. 354
Strauss, J, II: Wiener Bonbons Walzer, Op. 307
Strauss, J, II: Wo die Zitronen blühen, Op. 364
Strauss, J, II: Wo uns're Fahne weht - Marsch, Op. 473
Strauss, J, II: Zivio! - Marsch, Op. 456
Strauss, Josef: Arm in Arm, Polka mazur, Op. 215
Strauss, Josef: Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133
Strauss, Josef: Delirien Waltz, Op. 212
Strauss, Josef: Die Emancipirte, Polka mazur, Op. 282
Strauss, Josef: Die Schwebende, Polka Mazur, Op. 110
Strauss, Josef: Dorfschwalben aus Österreich - waltz, Op. 164
Strauss, Josef: Dynamiden - Waltz Op. 173
Strauss, Josef: Eingesendet, Op. 240
Strauss, Josef: Ernst und Humor, Op. 254
Strauss, Josef: Flattergeister
Strauss, Josef: In der Heimat, Polka Mazur, Op. 231
Strauss, Josef: Irenen-Polka, Op. 113
Strauss, Josef: Jocus, Polka schnell, Op. 216
Strauss, Josef: Matrosen-Polka
Strauss, Josef: Mein Lebenslauf ist Lieb' und Leben - waltz, Op. 263
Strauss, Josef: Moulinet-Polka
Strauss, Josef: Plappermäulchen - polka schnell, Op. 245
Strauss, Josef: Sport-Polka, Op. 170
Strauss, Josef: Thalia, Op. 195
Strauss, Josef: Wiener Leben, Polka francaise, Op. 218
Strauss, R: Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Burleske for Piano and orchestra in D minor, AV85
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Fanfare für Wiener Philharmoniker, Op. 109
Strauss, R: Fass' ich sie bang (from Guntram)
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132
Strauss, R: Intermezzo, Op. 72: Four Symphonic Interludes
Strauss, R: Mein Elemer! Das hat so einen sonderbaren (from Arabella)
Strauss, R: Orchesterzwischenspiel - Wie umgibst du mich mit Frieden (Die Liebe der Danae)
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53
Strauss, R: Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suppe: Dichter und Bauer Overture
Suppe: Die Banditenstreiche Overture
Suppe: Die schöne Galathée Overture
Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien Overture
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame Overture
Suppe: Tantalusqualen Overture
Suppe: Wiener Jubel Overture
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Tosti: Ideale
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Requiem
Vivaldi: Concerto for 3 violins in F major, RV 551
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 10 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 580
Wagner: Allmächt'ge Jungfrau! (from Tannhäuser)
Wagner: Das Rheingold: Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla
Wagner: Dich, teure Halle (from Tannhauser)
Wagner: Die Walküre: Act 1
Wagner: Die Walkure: Magic Fire Music
Wagner: Die Walküre: Ride of the Valkyries
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Siegfried's Funeral March
Wagner: Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Wagner: Parsifal: Prelude to Act 1
Wagner: Rienzi Overture
Wagner: Siegfried: Waldweben
Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture
Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22


----------



## 13hm13

Ives* · Morton Gould · Chicago Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Symphony No. 1 / Orch Suite No. 2
Recorded 1965, 1965, & 1967
CD released 1995.


----------



## haydnguy

*Rouse*

Alan Gilbert Conducts Christopher Rouse II

Alan Gilbert, conductor
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sharon Bezaly, flute



> The works that have been chosen for this second disc of Rouse music by Alan Gilbert and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra come from two distinct stages in Rouse's career, with the Flute Concerto (soloist Sharon Bezaly) and the Second Symphony sharing as starting-point their maker's preoccupation with the subject of death during the early 1990s. They also have a compositional strategy in common: in both works, a central slow movement acts like a pivot, changing the listener's perception of the music that follows, but also precedes it. But if the mood created by the Flute Concerto, with influences from both Irish and Scottish folk music, may be described as resigned, Symphony No. 2 addresses its subject in a much more furious way. In his liner notes to this disc, Rouse remarks that from 1995 he made a conscious decision to "turn his thoughts toward brighter subjects." The concluding orchestral work Rapture is an example of this, describing "a very gradual progression from the warm serenity in the opening through to an almost blinding ecstasy at the end."












*Christopher Rouse II*


----------



## Rogerx

The English Connection;

Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20/ Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis/ Williams: The Lark Ascending

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


>


This guy is unbelievable only 22 years old and playing like this. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau: Forever

Unforgettable Songs from Vienna, Broadway & Hollywood

Diana Damrau (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, David Charles Abell



> MusicWeb International 12th March 2014
> 
> Damrau is in glorious form throughout the programme and she has few superiors at the moment in lyrical roles...If the repertoire on this disc appeals to you - don't hesitate. You won't find much better singing anywhere today.


----------



## Rogerx

Grechaninov: Symphony No. 2 & Mass 'Et in terra pax'

Anatoly Obraztsov (bass), Ludmila Golub (organ)

Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyansky.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Rise Stevens (Carmen), Jan Peerce (Don José), Licia Albanese (Micaëla), Robert Merrill (Escamillo), Paula Lenchner-Schmidt (Frasquita), Margaret Roggero (Mercédès), George Cehanovsky (Dancaïre), Alessio De Paolis (Le Remendado), Hugh Thompson (Moralès), Osie Hawkins (Zuniga)

RCA Victor Orchestra, Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 32


----------



## Bourdon

*John Jenkins*

Late consort music


----------



## chill782002

joen_cph said:


> *Prokofiev* - _Piano Concerto no.3 _
> 
> - Sergei Prokofiev, piano; Dmitri Mitropoulos, conductor (1946) / Membran 10 CD box
> 
> Besides the extremely fast tempi, Prokofiev's often very aggressive and painterly-capricious piano punching is indeed manifest here. The sound quality is not very good.
> 
> View attachment 125682
> 
> 
> View attachment 125683


I'm pretty sure that the only recording of Prokofiev playing one of his own piano concerti is the 1932 recording of him playing the 3rd accompanied by the LSO conducted by Piero Coppola? The notes provided in your pictures appear to suggest that Mitropoulos himself was the pianist, in which case he was a much better pianist than I realised.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3

Emil Gilels - Piano

Kyrill Kondrashin / USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1955


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part nine for late morning/early afternoon.

String Quartet no.12 [_American_] in F op.96/B179 (1893):



_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano op.94/B171 (1891):
String Quintet no.3 [_American_] in E-flat op.97/B180 (1893):
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano op.100/B183 (1893):










_Biblické písně_ [_Biblical Songs_] - cycle of ten songs for voice and piano op.99/B185 [Texts: _Book of Psalms_] (1894):










_Othello_ - overture for orchestra op.93/B174 (1892):
Symphony no.9 [_Z nového světa (From the New World)_] in E-minor op.95/B178 (1893):
_Suite_ in A [_American_] - five pieces for piano op.98/B184, arr. for orchestra op.98b/B190 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Works for Solo Piano Vol. 2

Barry Douglas (piano)

4 Impromptus, D899
Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D959



> classicalsource.com April 2017
> 
> Barry Douglas has always been his own man, an artist with a generous heart who thinks and plays big. His mixture of the darkly brooding and the urgently fiery makes for a temperament to conjure with: he can paint still waters, ravish shadows, and scale the Eiger… Celtic bard meeting Viennese poet, the dreamer and the storyteller, makes this second volume of Douglas's Schubert edition for Chandos as individually nuanced as anything in his Beethoven and Brahms outings… Magisterial.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.10 in F-sharp minor, the Deryck Cooke completion (I think...?). Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic. Not so bad so far, quite enjoying it. It may be that I need to hear it more, but this doesn't quite feel like Mahler, like something is missing, some "spark". It doesn't flow quite as well as his other symphonies. But I will be spending more time with it for sure trying to understand it. I know that some hold it as a masterpiece on the same level as the 9th. Who knows, maybe it's the performance? I've never heard any of Rattle's Mahler before. From what I can tell, he is more than a capable interpreter.


----------



## Eramire156

*Watching Mahler for breakfast*

via BR klassik website

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 3


Katharina Konradi	Sopran
Okka von der Damerau

Daniel Harding
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks	
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks*

recorded 27.09.2019


----------



## flamencosketches

Eramire156 said:


> via BR klassik website
> 
> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no. 3
> 
> 
> Katharina Konradi	Sopran
> Okka von der Damerau
> 
> Daniel Harding
> Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks*
> 
> recorded 27.09.2019


I have a tangential question for you, have you heard the Barbirolli/Hallé 3rd recorded live for the BBC? I see a copy going for about $15 and I'm tempted to snag it up as it's usually more like $50+, but I'm being indecisive and anyway I don't really need more Mahler...


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.10 in F-sharp minor, the Deryck Cooke completion (I think...?). Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic. Not so bad so far, quite enjoying it. It may be that I need to hear it more, but this doesn't quite feel like Mahler, like something is missing, some "spark". It doesn't flow quite as well as his other symphonies. But I will be spending more time with it for sure trying to understand it. I know that some hold it as a masterpiece on the same level as the 9th. Who knows, maybe it's the performance? I've never heard any of Rattle's Mahler before. From what I can tell, he is more than a capable interpreter.


The Finale is really a lot like that of the 9th. The symphony as a whole was really interesting, almost like a love child of the 7th and the 9th. I will be spending much more time with this work in the future. I will also be exploring more of Rattle's Mahler for sure.


----------



## Eramire156

flamencosketches said:


> I have a tangential question for you, have you heard the Barbirolli/Hallé 3rd recorded live for the BBC? I see a copy going for about $15 and I'm tempted to snag it up as it's usually more like $50+, but I'm being indecisive and anyway I don't really need more Mahler...


It has been a few years since I've listened to that recording, but I love Sir John*s Mahler,I'd get it never know when you're going see it again.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a number of recordings of Bluebeard and rarely listen to this one. The climax is wonderfully handled.


----------



## Duncan

*Stravinsky : Le sacre du printemps* 
*Simon Rattle 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 
*
*Stravinsky: Apollo* 
*Simon Rattle 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Duncan

*Honegger: Symphony No. 2 in D for strings and trumpet, etc.*

*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan*

*Honegger: Symphony No. 2 in D for strings and trumpet
*
*Honegger: Symphony No. 3, H186 'Liturgique'*

_"Karajan's performances of these Honegger symphonies enjoy legendary status - and rightly so. This recording remains in a class of its own for sheer beauty of sound and flawless ensemble. The French critic, Bernard Gavoty, once spoke rather flightily of Karajan 'transcending emotions and imparting to them that furnace heat that makes a work of genius give off light if brought to the desired temperature' - but it's true! There's a luminous quality and an incandescence about these performances."_
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## Duncan

*Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lzcF4ajYOY6oNgNH1Go_zXicw5bZ0hEek

_"Devieilhe has a clear, flexible voice with easy high notes. She's an agile, expressive and stylish singer, and a generous team-player...The star performance here, however, comes from Kossenko and his orchestra...Delightful from start to finish, with animated contributions from Le Jeune Choeur de Paris, this is a stunning debut disc."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Devieilhe's voice is beautifully clear and full, cultured but young and natural, lyrical and agile...a creation of shapely musicianship, constantly engaged with the words. Likewise the accompaniments by Les Ambassadeurs, led by Alexis Kossenko, are lively, engaged, thought-out and beautifully balanced."_
- Opera Now

*Works*

Rameau: Anacreon
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Coulez mes pleurs (from Zaïs)
Rameau: Dardanus
Rameau: Est-il beau (from Les Paladins)
Rameau: Feuillages verts naissez (attr. Charpentier)
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Rameau: Je ne sais quel ennui me presse (from Naïs)
Rameau: Les Boréades
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau: Les Fêtes de l'Hymen et de l'Amour, ou Les Dieux d'Égypte
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes: Chaconne
Rameau: Les Paladins
Rameau: Naïs
Rameau: Platée
Rameau: Platée: Aux langueurs d'Appollon
Rameau: Pour voltiger (from Les Paladins)
Rameau: Pygmalion
Rameau: Pygmalion: Overture
Rameau: Régnez, plaisirs et jeux (from Les Indes Galantes)
Rameau: Rondeau - Forêts paisibles (from Les Indes Galantes)
Rameau: Sommeil (from Dardanus)
Rameau: Tambourins I et II (from Les fêtes d'Hébé)
Rameau: Tendre Amour (from Anacréon)
Rameau: Tristes apprêts (from Castor et Pollux)
Rameau: Un horizon serein (from Les Boréades)
Rameau: Vaste empire des mers (from Les Indes Galantes)
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Rameau: Zaïs
Rameau: Zoroastre
Rameau: Zoroastre: Air tendre en rondeau


----------



## Marinera

These two should've come with warnings. I am pretty sure something melted in my brain from pleasure while listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Ein Straussfest / Erich Kunzel, Cincinnati Pops Orchestra

1 Explosions Polka, Op. 43 
2 Im Krapfenwald'l Polka (In The Little Jelly Doughnut Woods Polka), Op. 336 
3 Champagne Polka, Op. 211 
4 Banditen Galop, Op. 378 
5 On The Beautiful Blue Danube Waltz, Op. 314 
6 Radetzky March, Op. 228 3:03
7 Feuerfest Polka (Fire Festival Polka), Op. 269 
8 Auf De Jagd Polka (At The Hunt Polka), Op. 373 
9 Tales From The Vienna Woods Waltz, Op. 325 
10 Bahn Frei Polka (Clear Track Polka), Op. 45 
11 Pizzicato Polka 2:30
12 Unter Donner Und Blitz Polka (Under Thunder And Lightning Polka), Op. 324


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

L'Arte del Violino

Concerto No.1-2-3-4


----------



## sbmonty

Dvorak Piano Trio No. 4 in F minor, Op. 65. This is a tremendous work!


----------



## millionrainbows

I highly recommend this 9-CD set, for the low price and the mastering, which is excellent. The master tapes were discovered, which makes this possible.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine May 2018
> 
> Johnson is alive to every juicy nuance of the richly detailed accompaniments. And although I was occasionally distracted by Appl's closed vowels, which sometimes robbed the poetry of its immediacy, he brings many beautiful details to his reading.


----------



## Bourdon

*English songs of the Middle Ages*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Sacred Works
*

Well-done performances from what Gramophone called Robert King's Supergroup.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


>


The 2019 Tschaikowsky Competition winner. (video from this competition). His recording of Master's 1st is a special highlight of his carrier until this moment. Very prolific performer, Trifonov's clone I could say, with great future in the instrument. Here is the complete performance which gave him the 1st place: https://tch16.medici.tv/en/replay/#filter?slug=final-with-alexandre-kantorow-


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> I have a number of recordings of Bluebeard and rarely listen to this one. The climax is wonderfully handled.
> 
> View attachment 125733


This is the one for me -









*Bartók: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, Op. 11, etc.*

*Hertha Töpper, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Helmut Krebs
Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay*

These two may be next in the listening project rotation -









*Ferenc Fricsay - the Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings -

Vol 1 - Orchestral Works*









*Ferenc Fricsay - the Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings -

Vol 2 - Operas and Choral Works*

If I'm feeling not quite that ambitious I shall go with either Abbado or Giulini next...

If it wasn't for both the forum and this thread in particular I'm fairly certain that these box sets would be sitting untouched upon their shelves but if you're going to play here you better be ready to pick up your game because everyone here can really play - thanks for the inspiration which led to the dedication to not only start a listening project but to actually finish one...

:tiphat:


----------



## fluteman

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Minuet Antique, La Valse*
> 
> This box set is really cheap, but judging from those two tracks, it's disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 125699


For this music, some of my favorite of all western classical music, I still give Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra first place, with Ernest Ansermet and l'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande a worthy second, though for Sheherazade, Regine Crespin's recording with Ansermet stands alone, imo. I have all of that on mint vinyl LPs that I will keep.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto a cinque/ Poema autunnale/ Concert all`antica

Rome Symphony Orchestra conducted by Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, piano works*

The first four CDs in this box set are dedicated to Schumann. I haven't explored his piano music, and usually I skip over them and get to Beethoven, but maybe I should pay more attention to these.

View attachment 125749

View attachment 125749


----------



## robin4




----------



## canouro

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Freudenfest Overture
Mandolin Concerto in G major
Trumpet Concerto in E major
Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'
_
Alison Stephens, Urban Agnas
London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley_


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Brandenburg concertos 1,2 & 6.


----------



## canouro

*Kraus ‎- Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3*
Sinfonia In C Sharp Minor, VB 140
Symphony In C Minor, VB 148 "Symphonie Funèbre"
Overture In D Minor, VB 147
Symphony In E Minor, VB 141








*Joseph Martin Kraus ‎- Complete Symphonies, Vol. 4*
Sinfonia Per La Chiesa In D Major, VB 146 (Riksdagssymfon)
Symphony In F, VB145
Symphony In D Major, VB143
Symphony In E Flat Major, VB144
Riksdagsmarsch, VB154

_Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Petter Sundkvist_


----------



## Marinera

Film music now

View attachment 125755


----------



## Enthusiast

Mollie John said:


> This is the one for me -
> 
> View attachment 125746
> 
> 
> *Bartók: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, Op. 11, etc.*
> 
> *Hertha Töpper, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Helmut Krebs
> Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay*
> 
> These two may be next in the listening project rotation -
> 
> View attachment 125747
> 
> 
> *Ferenc Fricsay - the Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings -
> 
> Vol 1 - Orchestral Works*
> 
> View attachment 125748
> 
> 
> *Ferenc Fricsay - the Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings -
> 
> Vol 2 - Operas and Choral Works*
> 
> If I'm feeling not quite that ambitious I shall go with either Abbado or Giulini next...
> 
> If it wasn't for both the forum and this thread in particular I'm fairly certain that these box sets would be sitting untouched upon their shelves but if you're going to play here you better be ready to pick up your game because everyone here can really play - thanks for the inspiration which led to the dedication to not only start a listening project but to actually finish one...
> 
> :tiphat:


It's a good one. I also have a soft spot for Dorati's recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, piano works*
> 
> The first four CDs in this box set are dedicated to Schumann. I haven't explored his piano music, and usually I skip over them and get to Beethoven, but maybe I should pay more attention to these.
> 
> View attachment 125749
> 
> View attachment 125749
> 
> View attachment 125750


Yes do! Quite a lot of Schumann's piano music is really quite special.


----------



## joen_cph

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 125712
> 
> 
> d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Song, Op.25
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.5 in F, Op.103 Fabienne Jacquinot/Westminster Symphony Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari
> 
> A recent purchase this, inspired by the excellent write up it got in the 1955 Record Guide!! I confess to having something of an obsession with the d'Indy, ever since I first heard it on a set of pre-war 78's I bought nearly forty years ago, the pianist on those was Jeanne-Marie Darre, and I've never heard a performance that quite equals hers which sadly appears never to have been reissued, but this one comes very close to it. Both sides of this LP have some stunning pianism on them from a musician on whom information is scant, but it seems to me that rather like Miss Darre, Miss Jacquinot deserves to be much better known that she is. The recording too is excellent, with a remarkable depth in both the piano tone and the sound of the orchestra (the Royal Philharmonic renamed for contractual reasons!!) I was fortunate to pick this up fairly cheaply, but if you ever get the chance to buy it I cannot recommend it strongly enough. Terrific.


Agree, I have the LP & always liked it.


----------



## joen_cph

robin4 said:


>


I only know Gunzenhauser from his Respighi Sinfonia Drammatica (well, maybe more too), but he strikes me as a good conductor, supposedly in Dvorak too.


----------



## joen_cph

Rogerx said:


> Respighi: Concerto a cinque/ Poema autunnale/ Concert all`antica
> 
> Rome Symphony Orchestra conducted by Francesco La Vecchia


The Concerto a Cinque gets a very different performance from the Naxos recording, one of the interesting ones in the Brilliant box.


----------



## joen_cph

chill782002 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the only recording of Prokofiev playing one of his own piano concerti is the 1932 recording of him playing the 3rd accompanied by the LSO conducted by Piero Coppola? The notes provided in your pictures appear to suggest that Mitropoulos himself was the pianist, in which case he was a much better pianist than I realised.


Sure you are right, my mistanke, sorry. I have the Prokofiev/Coppola recording on LP but my memory slipped here & I wrongly remembered it as if the soloist being Prokofiev, not Mitropoulos. Prokofiev plays very fast too, but he's probably a bit less aggressive, as far as I remember.


----------



## Merl

robin4 said:


>


That's really weird. I've been playing Dvorak symphonies today on the way to and from work but I've had Anguelov's cycle on (symphonies 4&5). Gunzenhauser's cycle isn't a bad one though and can be picked up for buttons. Gunzenhaiser ain't Rowicki but I like his recordings of the earlier symphonies in particular. As for Anguelov he's very impressive in both and, as a set, he Is right up there with Rowicki (although no one beats Rowicki in the 5th for me).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> Film music now
> 
> View attachment 125755


You are not alone! :tiphat:









This one is the South Korea Issue. (made in Malaysia...) It is also available the EU version (made in Germany) and one from Australia (if I remember correctly) Top sound and VERY pleasant music. Stanley's masterpiece (another one, the man is GOD) despite was remained unfinished. Highly recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Antonín Dvořák - tenth and final part for tonight.

Cello Concerto in B-minor op.104/B191 (1894-95):










String Quartet no.13 in G op.106/B192 (1895):



String Quartet no.14 in A-flat op.105/B193 (1895):



_Vodník_ [_The Water Goblin_] - tone poem for orchestra op.107/B195 (1896):



_Polednice_ [_The Noon Witch_] - tone poem for orchestra op.108/B196 (1896):
_Zlatý kolovrat_ [_The Golden Spinning Wheel_] - tone poem for orchestra op.109/B197 (1896):
_Holoubek_ [_The Wild Dove_] - tone poem for orchestra op.110/B198 (1896):


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerti Grossi Op.3 1/6
Concerto Grosso in F


----------



## Enthusiast

Concertos 3-5. Excellent performances.


----------



## Flavius

Cherubini: Medea. Callas, Carlyle...Vickers, Covent Garden Opera Orch./ Rescigno (ICA)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eric Whitacre, Choral Works*

This is lovely choral work. Whitacre's Godzilla Eats Las Vegas turned me off, but these are very pleasant pieces that I can play over the speakers even when my wife is home.


----------



## Enthusiast

After the sweetness of Saint-Saens I needed something with a bit more meat and sinew. I listened to the first disk of this excellent double.


----------



## Malx

Disc 3 from The Harnoncourt Schubert Symphonies Box.
First listen suggests that symphonies 3 & 5 are first class performances and whilst 8 is very decent it isn't as good as the others I've heard from the box - or perhaps it's just because the competition level is so high in this particular symphony.


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Paisiello ‎- Piano Concertos*
Orchestra Da Camera Di Santa Cecilia, Pietro Spada


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alessandro Scarlatti here. Just discovered he also made instrumental music, so there's a lot to listen to. I began with a concerto grosso


----------



## starthrower

Gustav Mahler Symphony No 9
London Symphony Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein
London, September 1966


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Gustav Mahler Symphony No 9
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Jascha Horenstein
> London, September 1966


I've heard really good things about his recording with the Vienna Symphony from the 1950s, but not much about this one. Do tell how it is. Not that I need another ninth at the moment though...

... current listening:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra. Only going to listen to the first movement for now I think. This is an absolutely astonishingly, mind-bogglingly slow reading. What in the hell was he thinking...? Incidentally, it's beautiful, and it totally works, I think. But it's a completely different symphony. I don't know whether I'd ever be able to listen to the whole thing! This is a justly controversial performance and it should never be recommended as an introduction to this great symphony, but listening to this performance now has showed me many new layers to this work that I didn't know before.


----------



## starthrower

> I've heard really good things about his recording with the Vienna Symphony from the 1950s, but not much about this one. Do tell how it is. Not that I need another ninth at the moment though...


I just finished listening. It sounded great to my ears. You may as well listen to it on YT because there are no CDs to be found. My Third Ear Classical guide called it a "priceless document".


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LYRA VIOL
*William Lawes*
Richard Boothby - lyra viol
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich today.

Symphony No. 8. Barshai/WDR










Symphony No. 9. Haitink/LPO










Symphony No. 11 Rostropovich/LSO










Symphony No. 12 Petrenko/Liverpool


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I just finished listening. It sounded great to my ears. You may as well listen to it on YT because there are no CDs to be found. My Third Ear Classical guide called it a "priceless document".


The CD is going for about $96 on Amazon. I think I'm good at that price. Sounds a little noisy too, but from what I listened to it does sound like a great performance.


----------



## robin4

*François Couperin*,* among a family noted as musicians for about two centuries, *

The earliest mention of the name Couperin is from *1366*, but the first musician of the family was apparently *Mathurin Couperin (c.1569-c.1640). 
*
he taught his two sons, Denis and Charles.

At least *three of Charles' many children became professional musicians: Louis (1626-1661), François (1631-1701), and Charles (1639-1679).
*

The *family's breakthrough came around 1650*, when Jacques Champion de Chambonnières, then harpsichordist to the King of France, was visiting Brie.

Le Parnasse François, a famous 1732 book by Évrard Titon du Tillet, contains an account of Chambonnières's visit: apparently *Louis, François, and Charles* visited Chambonnières on the feast of Saint James-Chambonnières' name day-and offered the host and his guests a short concert, playing several pieces composed by Louis.

The royal harpsichordist was so* impressed with their skills that he took Louis to Paris with him*, and by 1651 the young composer was already living there.

His brothers joined him soon afterwards. In 1653 Louis became the organist of Church Saint-Gervais: when he died, he was succeeded by Charles, Charles was succeeded by his son, and so on; *the Couperins occupied the position for 173 years.*

Louis was evidently a very successful and influential composer, but he died young, in 1661, and most of his compositions remained unpublished until the 20th century.

Some years after his death, the second of the two most important Couperins was born:* François Couperin, nicknamed le Grand-"the Great". *

Although suffering from poor health throughout his life, François was a very prolific composer. He produced four livres of harpsichord pieces that represent the summit of the French harpsichord school, authored an influential and historically important treatise on harpsichord playing (L'art de toucher le clavecin), and produced a number of other, sacred and secular works, that are still well known today.

*Le Tombeau de Couperin is a suite for solo piano by Maurice Ravel*, composed between 1914 and 1917, in six movements based on those of a traditional Baroque suite.

Each movement is dedicated to the memory of a friend of the composer (or in one case, two brothers) who had died fighting in World War I.

Ravel also produced an orchestral version of the work in 1919,

Tombeau in the title is a musical term popular from the 17th century meaning "a piece written as a memorial".

*The specific Couperin, among a family noted as musicians for about two centuries, that Ravel intended to evoke is thought to be François Couperin "the Great" (1668-1733). 
*
Ravel stated that his intention was to pay homage more generally to the sensibilities of the Baroque French keyboard suite not necessarily to imitate or pay tribute to Couperin himself in particular.

This is reflected in the structure which imitates a Baroque dance suite.


----------



## Joe B

Neil Ferris leading the Convivium Singers with Christopher Cromar (piano) in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
*Holy Office Works*
_Guillaume Du Fay - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Antoine Busnoys_
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Clovis et Clotilde & Te Deum

Katarina Jovanovic (soprano), Philippe Do (tenor) & Mark Schnaible (bass), Katarina Jovanovic (soprano) & Philippe Do (tenor)

Orchestre National de Lille, Choeur Régional Nord - Pas-de-Calais, Jean-Claude Casadesus


----------



## robin4

The sonatas were described by Bach's biographer Johann Nikolaus Forkel as follows:

*Six sonatas or trios for two keyboards with obbligato pedal.
*
Bach composed them for his eldest son, Willhelm Friedemann, who,
by practising them, prepared himself to be the great organist
he later became.

It is impossible to say enough about their beauty.

*They were written when the composer was in his full maturity and
can be considered his principal work of this kind.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano)

Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Hough: Sonata for cello and piano left hand 'Les adieux'
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58



> BBC Music Magazine August 2015
> 
> If any reminder were needed that Steven Isserlis is at the top of his game, this is it...Their opening Allegro agitato is a thrilling tour de force, Isserlis sinewy and febrile, Hough's sound lucid and full-bodied with an ideal recorded balance.


----------



## robin4

*Manuel de Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin and Cello*

Homecoming Chamber Music Festival, Moscow 12 January 2016

Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin and Cello is a chamber concerto written for harpsichord and chamber ensemble by the Spanish composer Manuel de Falla in 1923-26.

It was *written for and premiered by Wanda Landowska, to whom the score is dedicated.*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartet Op. 67 and Piano Quintet Op. 34

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Malx

Couldn't sleep last night so an early start this morning;
Earlier - Mozart Opera Arias from Lucia Popp accompanied by various orchestras and conductors - disc 2 from the box below.

















Now:

Reicha, Piano Sonata in E major - Josquin Otal.
From this 3 disc set.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Stabat mater, Salve regina & 5 Organ Sonatas

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part one this morning either side of the New Zealand-England rugby match.

_Cantique de Jean Racine_ for mixed choir and organ/piano op.11 - instrumental arrangement for violas, cellos, basses and harp by John Rutter (orig. 1864-65):



_Les djinns_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.12 [Text: Victor Hugo] (1875):
_Berceuse_ for violin and piano op.16, arr. for violin and orchestra (orig. c. 1879 - arr. by 1880):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19, arr. piano and for orchestra (orig. 1877-79 - arr. 1881):



_Trois romances sans paroles_ op.17 (c. 1863):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat op.32 (c. 1875):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp op.19 (1877-79):
_Impromptu_ no.1 in E-flat op.25 (1881):
_Impromptu_ no.2 in F-minor op.31 (1883):
_Impromptu_ no.3 in A-flat op.34 (1883):
_Nocturnes_ nos.1-3 op.33 (1875, 1881 and 1883):
_Nocturne_ no.4 in E-flat op.36 (1884):
_Nocturne_ no.5 in B-flat op.37 (1884):
_Valse-Caprice_ no.1 in A op.30 (1882):
_Valse-Caprice_ no.2 in D-flat op.38 (1884):
_Barcarolle_ no.1 in A minor op.26 (1881):
_Barcarolle_ no.2 in G op.41 (1885):
_Barcarolle_ no.3 in G-flat op.42 (1885):
_Barcarolle_ no.4 in A-flat op.44 (1886):










Violin Sonata no.1 in A op.13 (1875-76):
Piano Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.15 (1876-79):










_Après un rêve_ from _Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.7 [Text: anon. Italian poem, translated by Romain Bussine] (bet. 1870 and 1877):
_Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Sully Prudhomme/Paul Armand Silvestre] (1879-81):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Till Fellner (piano)


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony - three recordings of Mozart's Symphony No 32:


----------



## Malx

Via streaming:
Prokofiev, Piano Sonata No 9 - Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 33


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

D Smith said:


> Shostakovich today.


Likewise. Evgeny Svetlanov's brilliant Symphony No 10 from 1966; easily one of the best recordings/performances of this work.


----------



## 13hm13

Samuel Barber, Prayers of Kierkegaard, op 30


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-*23-*24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

This 2003 recording is top-rated on Amazon and Gramophone. Hmmm .... I'm not sure it deserves THAT much praise ... but, still, very good nevertheless ...


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 27, 34, 41 - Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas for piano and violin No.1-2-3


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano).


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven ‎- 9 Symphonien*

Symphony No. 7 In A Major, Op. 92
Symphony No. 8 In F Major, Op. 93
Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, Op. 125, "Choral"

_Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker_


----------



## millionrainbows

This might even please opera fans! It's a little less repetitive, and even has operatic-sounding singing! All in all, a more "operatic" opera than _Satygraha. 
_It's even got some of that 'operatic laughing!'


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerti Grossi Op.6 1-6


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No.3 / SymphonyNo. 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker
Pierre Monteux.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125819


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 11

Les Violons du Roy
Bernard Labadie, conductor
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2013


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 9 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Harnoncourt.


----------



## robin4

*Music based on works by William Shakespeare*











*Kenneth Branagh in Henry V (movie 1989)*

_This day is called the feast of Crispian:

He that outlives this day, and comes safe home,

Will stand a tip-toe when the day is named,

And rouse him at the name of Crispian.

He that shall live this day, and see old age,

Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,

And say 'To-morrow is Saint Crispian:'

Then will he strip his sleeve and show his scars.

And say 'These wounds I had on Crispin's day.'

Old men forget: yet all shall be forgot,

But he'll remember with advantages

What feats he did that day: then shall our names.

Familiar in his mouth as household words

Harry the king, Bedford and Exeter,

Warwick and Talbot, Salisbury and Gloucester,

Be in their flowing cups freshly remember'd.

This story shall the good man teach his son;

And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,

From this day to the ending of the world,

But we in it shall be remember'd;

*We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;*

For he to-day that sheds his blood with me

Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,

This day shall gentle his condition:

And gentlemen in England now a-bed

Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,

And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks

That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.

_


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral Works

Overtures	*
Béatrice et Bénédict, H.138 
Benvenuto Cellini 
Le roi Lear, Op. 4
Les francs-juges, Op. 3
Waverley, Op. 1
Le corsaire, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain, Op. 9

_London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Moments Musicaux*

When I open this box, I usually go straight to Beethoven. I'm finally getting around to listening to what else in here. The Schubert is nice; it has a free and flowing feel.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Babajanian: Piano Trios

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Babadzhanian: Trio for violin, cello & piano in F-sharp minor
Schnittke: Tango (from Life with an Idiot)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'


----------



## sonance

Nigel Clarke: Samurai
- Pernambuco (for solo violin)
- The Miraculous Violin (for violin and strings)
- Loulan (for solo violin)
- Samurai (for wind ensemble)
- Premonitions (for solo trumpet)
- Black Fire (for violin and wind ensemble)
Peter Sheppard Skærved, violin; Longbow [string ensemble]; BdSgt Ivan Hutchinson, trumpet; Band of HM Royal Marines/Lt Col Chris Davis (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

L'Arte del Violino

Concerto No.5-6-7-8


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> The CD is going for about $96 on Amazon. I think I'm good at that price. Sounds a little noisy too, but from what I listened to it does sound like a great performance.


What CD are you guys talking about? Is it a 2-CD on Vox 5509)? If so, it's actually the Vienna Pro Musica (rec. June 1952), but listed on the CD (1993) as The Vienna SO. See discography: http://www.srst.wbs.cz/Horenstein.html

I found this one for $12.95.


----------



## robin4




----------



## sbmonty

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> What CD are you guys talking about? Is it a 2-CD on Vox 5509)? If so, it's actually the Vienna Pro Musica (rec. June 1952), but listed on the CD (1993) as The Vienna SO. See discography: http://www.srst.wbs.cz/Horenstein.html
> 
> I found this one for $12.95.


No, I was talking about the London Symphony recording on BBC, the one that Star shared a video of.










I am curious about the Vienna recording too, the first commercial Mahler 9, no? I'm not much aware of the Vienna Pro Musica.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Gustav Mahler Symphony No 9
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Jascha Horenstein
> London, September 1966


Hey! I need some $95 Mahler! I guess I'll just listen to some $50 Schoenberg...


----------



## canouro

*Boulez Conducts Ravel*

Bolero
La valse 
Rapsodie Espagnole 
Alborada del Gracioso 
Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2

_Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic, Camerata Singers_


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: "Symphony" No. 32. Karajan Berlin. Also Symphonies 33-36. For Saturday Symphony. 32 is more an overture than symphony so I listened to the rest of the disc for more satisfying fare.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner Symphony No 7


----------



## canouro

*Complete Concerto Recordings*

Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.3
Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado, Martha Argerich_


----------



## Bourdon

canouro said:


> View attachment 125829
> 
> 
> *Complete Concerto Recordings*
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.3
> Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major
> 
> _Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado, Martha Argerich_


He is still looking to her legs.......


----------



## Merl

Just started listening to this set, which arrived yesterday and ended a long wait to get it. I won't say what I think of Kuhn's Beethoven yet (as I'll include it at the end of my next LVB cycle review) but it's *nothing* like I expected! Just listened to the Symphonies 4&6 disc and it's incredibly similar to a set I already own.


----------



## robin4

This superb collection of works by *20th century minimalist composers* spotlights works written for string orchestra.

It opens with *John Adams' Shaker Loops,* a piece with strings set on rapid tremolo throughout -- creating a beautiful, shimmering quality counterbalanced by an aggressive scrubbing sound.

*Steve Reich's Eight Lines* -- a reworking of his incredible 1979 work Octet, scored this time for string orchestra and piano -- is a real gem. The orchestra moves like a well-oiled machine and stops on a dime with the beautiful, long tones of the strings cascading over the choppy piano lines.

*Glass' Company* is more dynamic in its interpretation on this release than on other notable recordings.

Closing piece *The Frontier by David Heath* seems out of character on this recording. The mood is definitely passionate and emotional by traditional standards -- the unusual chord structures (such as the tritone), interlocking rhythms, and tremolo glissandos make it seem at times like horror movie music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach's Violin Concertos from Mullova and the Musical Offering from Sonnerie. I particularly enjoyed the latter.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Georg Solti
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Bartók: Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion, BB 115, Sz. 110*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Georg Solti
Vovka Ashkenazy (piano), Vladimir Ashkenazy (pian*o)


----------



## Duncan

*Tito Gobbi: The Complete Solo Recordings*

*Link to complete albums - (107 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nzFPT-AG9p--Dvj-OnMn2eHm_WfUK23RM

"This 5 CD set, devoted to the outstanding Italian baritone Tito Gobbi, is a further release in the EMI Classics ICON series. The bulk of this set is devoted to all the solo recordings that Gobbi made during his entire career, brought together for the first time.

The first CD begins with seven operatic arias (by Cilea, Leoncavallo, Mozart, Verdi and Puccini), and two songs ('Musica proibita' by Gastaldon and 'Famme sunn'a cu'tte' by Ruccione) that Gobbi made for the Italian branch of EMI in 1942. The songs were released only in Italy on a 78rpm record that had extremely limited circulation because of the Second World War, and are re-issued here by EMI for the first time.

The programme continues on CD 1 with further recordings that Gobbi made for EMI from 1948 onwards of operatic arias and songs, including two songs ('La montanara' and 'Take the Sun') that were featured in the 1949 film The Glass Mountain that brought the baritone to a wide cinema audience. He eventually appeared in more than 20 films.

CD 2 contains the rest of the songs and arias made up to the end of the 78rpm era, and finishes with the song 'Nenia d'amore' recorded in Italy in 1953 for the film Canzoni a due voci.

In 1955, Gobbi made his first LP recital album (with the forces of the Rome Opera), but it was not released at the time due to concerns about the technical quality of the recording. With the advance of technology the problems were subsequently able to be corrected and Gobbi later gave permission for material from the album to be released in various LP collections. The whole album is now heard here complete for the first time.

In 1964, EMI made a two-LP set called The Art of Tito Gobbi in which each of the four LP sides was devoted to a different genre, namely Operatic Arias, Classical Songs and Arias,

Italian and Neapolitan Popular Songs, and Romantic Songs. The programme repeated some of the repertoire on the as yet unpublished 1955 album but ranged much more widely, especially in the field of song. The operatic arias were made with the Philharmonia Orchestra under Alberto Erede; the classical songs with a small chamber ensemble consisting of harpsichord, cello and guitar; the popular songs with members of the Orchestra of the Rome Opera, and the romantic songs with the distinguished pianist Gerald Moore. This project marked the end of Gobbi's recording career in solo repertoire.

The rest of the set covers extracts from some of the acclaimed complete opera recordings that Gobbi made for EMI, including Lucia di Lammermoor, Tosca, Aida and Rigoletto with the legendary soprano Maria Callas. Other operas featured are L'elisir d'amore, Simon Boccanegra, Don Carlo, Aida, Il tabarro, Il barbiere di Siviglia, Pagliacci and Gianni Schicchi. The programme ends with a memorable reminder of one of Gobbi's finest assumptions, the title role in Verdi's sublime Falstaff."

*Works
*
anon.: Fenesta che lucive
trad.: Fenesta che lucive
trad.: Se gli alberi
trad.: Tre giorni son che Nina
Anzi: Mattinata fiorentina
Anzi: O mia bella Madonnina
Berlioz: Une puce gentille 'Flea Song' (from La damnation de Faust)
Brogi: Visione Veneziana
Capua: O sole mio
Carissimi: Vittoria, mio core!
Cavalli: Beato chi può (from Xerse)
Cilea: Come due tizzi accesi (from L'Arlesiana)
Cilea: Ecco il monologo (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Cottrau: Santa Lucia
Denza: Occhi di fata
Donizetti: Che fia?...Se tradirmi tu potrai (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: Come Paride vezzoso (from L'elisir d'amore)
Donizetti: Cruda, funesta smania (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: La donna è originale...Venti scudi (from L'elisir d'amore)
Donizetti: La pietade in suo favore (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Durante, F: Vergin, tutto amor preghiera
Falvo: Dicitencello vuie
Gastaldon: Musica proibita
Giordani, G: Caro mio ben
Giordano, U: La donna russa (from Fedora)
Giordano, U: Nemico della patria (from Andrea Chénier)
Lama, G: Silenzio cantatore
Leoncavallo: Buona Zazà del mio buon tempo from Zazà
Leoncavallo: Si può? (from I Pagliacci)
Leoncavallo: Zazà, piccolo zingara from Zazà
Mascagni: Serenata
Mayer, C: Biondina in gondoletta
Monteverdi: Air d'Orphee Rosa del ciel
Mozart: Aprite un po'quegli occhi (from Le Nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Deh! vieni alla finestra (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Non piu andrai, farfallone amoroso (from Le Nozze di Figaro)
Olivieri: Nenia d'amore
Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
Pigarelli: La montanara (from the film The Glass Mountain)
Puccini: Ladro!...Via! via!...Lauretta mia...Ditemi voi, signori (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Minnie, dalla mia casa son partito (from La Fanciulla del West)
Respighi: Nebbie
Rossini: Guglielmo, sol per te...La valanga (from Guglielmo Tell)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: Largo al factotum (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Rossini: Resta immobile (from Guglielmo Tell)
Ruccione: Famme sunn'a cu'tte
Sadero: Amuri, amuri
Sadero: Gondoliera veneziana
Scarlatti, A: O cessate di piagarmi (from Il Pompeo)
Tagliaferri: Piscatore 'e pusilleco
Tosti: A vucchella
Tosti: Donna, vorrei morir
Tosti: Ideale
Tosti: Malià
Tosti: Marechiare
Valente, N: Torna!
Verdi: Ah, prigioniero io sono...Dio di Giuda! (from Nabucco)
Verdi: Alzati…Eri tu che macchiavi quell'anima (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Verdi: Ciel, mio padre! (from Aida)
Verdi: Di Provenza il mar (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Dinne...alcun lá non vedesti? (from Simon Boccanegra)
Verdi: Don Carlo
Verdi: Era la notte (from Otello)
Verdi: Pari siamo! (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Per me giunto è il di (from Don Carlo)
Verdi: Plebe! Patrizi! Popolo! (from Simon Boccanegra)
Verdi: Quando ero paggio (from Falstaff)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Urna fatale (from La Forza del Destino)
Verdi: Vanne, la tua meta gia vedo…Credo in un Dio crudel (from Otello)
Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'
Wolf-Ferrari: Aprile o bella - Serenata (from I gioielli della Madonna)
Wolf-Ferrari: Commiato


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> He is still looking to her legs.......


She's looking like, "Can someone get this creep out of here?"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

Paray makes this symphony sound like a windstorm.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> She's looking like, "Can someone get this creep out of here?"


You have been contemplating on this one.:lol:


----------



## Malx

This evening works from the 'I haven't listened to these recordings for ages' section of the collection.

First:
Samuel Barber, Violin Concerto - Gil Shaham, LSO, Andre Previn.









Second:
Max Bruch, Violin Concerto No 1 - Yehudi Menuhin, LSO, Landon Ronald (1931).









Last but by no means least:
Johannes Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Colombia SO, Bruno Walter.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 3*

I've been ignoring this for Kertesz's cycle, but this isn't that bad. Someone called Dvorak's early symphonies what Wagner would have written if he had kept writing symphonies. I don't know enough about Wagner to confirm that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part two tonight.

Piano Quartet no.2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86):
_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61, arr. for voice, string quartet, double bass and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1893-94 - arr. 1898):
Piano Quintet No.1 in D-minor op.89 (1890-94):










_Maria, Mater gratiae_ from _Deux melodies_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.47 (1888):
_Two Offertories_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.65 (1894):
_Ave Maria_ from _Deux melodies_ for solo voice and organ op.67, arr. for sopranos, altos and organ (1894):
_Requiem_ in D-minor for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.48 (1877 - rev. 1887-93):



_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24, arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1890):
Incidental music for the Alexandre Dumas Sr. play _Caligula_ for female choir and orchestra op.52 (1888 - rev. 1889):
Suite from the incidental music for the Edmond Haraucourt comedy _Shylock_ for tenor and orchestra op.57 (1890):
Suite from the incidental music for the Maurice Maeterlinck play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.80 (1898):



_Clair de lune_ from _Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.46 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1887):
_Spleen_ from _Quatre mélodies_ for voice and piano op.51 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1888-90):
_Cinq mélodies de Venise_ for voice and piano op.58 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1892-94):
_Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.83 [Texts: Paul Verlaine/Albert Victor Samain] (1894):



_Souvenirs de Bayreuth_ for piano duet WoO (1888):
_Dolly Suite_ - six pieces for piano duet op.56 (1892-94):
_Valse-caprice_ no.3 in G-flat op.59 (1887-93):
_Valse-caprice_ no.4 in A-flat op.62 (1893-94):
_Barcarolle_ no.5 in F-sharp minor op.66 (1894):
_Barcarolle_ no.6 in E-flat op.70 (c. 1895):
_Theme and variations_ in C-sharp minor op.73 (1895):
_Nocturne_ no.6 in D-flat Op. 63 (1894):
_Nocturne_ no.7 in C-sharp minor op.74 (1898):


----------



## elgar's ghost

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 125712
> 
> 
> d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Song, Op.25
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.5 in F, Op.103 Fabienne Jacquinot/Westminster Symphony Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari
> 
> A recent purchase this, inspired by the excellent write up it got in the 1955 Record Guide!! I confess to having something of an obsession with the d'Indy, ever since I first heard it on a set of pre-war 78's I bought nearly forty years ago, the pianist on those was Jeanne-Marie Darre, and I've never heard a performance that quite equals hers which sadly appears never to have been reissued, but this one comes very close to it. Both sides of this LP have some stunning pianism on them from a musician on whom information is scant, but it seems to me that rather like Miss Darre, Miss Jacquinot deserves to be much better known that she is. The recording too is excellent, with a remarkable depth in both the piano tone and the sound of the orchestra (the Royal Philharmonic renamed for contractual reasons!!) I was fortunate to pick this up fairly cheaply, but if you ever get the chance to buy it I cannot recommend it strongly enough. Terrific.


It seems like quite a while since you were here, Moose - hope you are well.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bruckner: Symphony No.7 Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Wilhelm Furtwangler

The first time I've heard this performance, and I like it. The finale in particular is magnificent, and for a recording of 1949 vintage, not to mention it being squashed onto one LP, the sound is really good.


----------



## Malx

The evenings listening concludes with a sprightly Oxford Symphony from Rene Jacobs.
A recording not ideal for those who prefer their Haydn to have a well upholstered string sound. Jacobs' strings have very little vibrato but with winds and brass much more to the fore along with hard stick percussion he achieves a very fine HIP performance of the symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro with Barbara Barradas (soprano), Lucia Napoli (mezzosoprano), and Andre Baleiro (baritone) in Francisco Javier Garcia Fajer's "Seven Last Words of Christ" and Jose Joaquim dos Santos's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paganini concerto no. 1 with Francesca Dego after seeing a video of her playing Paganini's very own violin! So facebook introduced me to a violinist I never heard about...


----------



## Eramire156

*Nielsen and the New York Philharmonic*

It has been raining all day, time for Nielsen's 5th, so I thought I'd compare a couple Recordings

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony no. 5

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic *

and
*Alan Gilbert 
New York Philharmonic *

First off I like both recordings, the Bernstein burns brighter, at times I thought I was listening to Shostakovich, the Gilbert offers in its more relaxed reading greater orchestral detail another plus is that it uses the critical edition of the score.


----------



## canouro

*Wagner: Siegfried*

Gerhard Stolze, Wolfgang Windgassen, Hans Hotter, Gustav Neidlinger, 
Kurt Böhme, Dame Joan Sutherland, Birgit Nilsson, Marga Höffgen
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## KirbyH

A rather sublime couple of hours with Nabucco, which I can measure in years since I last listened to:


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading Liepaja Symphony Amber Sound Orchestra & State Choir Latvija Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Franz Schubert: Symphony #8 in B Minor, D 759, "Unfinished" -- Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at the Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1984.


----------



## D Smith

Five favourite albums today.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 Sanderling/Cleveland










Gorecki: Symphony No. 3. Dawn Upshaw Zinman London SInfonietta










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 Barenboim/Berlin










Mahler: Symphony No. 4. Reri Grist, Bernstein, NY Philharmonic










Brahms: Violin Concerto. Mullova, Abbado/Berlin


----------



## millionrainbows

robin4 said:


>


This is a favorite of mine. They use a small reed organ on some of it, which has a delightful "chirping" sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Who would not love her?


True, but I know I'd only make her miserable.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 125846


I just finished this, only it was the Ashkenazy/Philharmonia recording.

Now for another second symphony...:










*Witold Lutoslawski*: Symphony No.2. Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Franz Schubert: Symphony #5 in B Flat Major, D 485 -- Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at the Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1984.

Continuing with Schubert this afternoon. I've only had time to return to this forum perhaps once a week, and I begin by browsing through the postings on this 'current listening' forum that have appeared in the preceding week or so - generally 20 pages or more! It's an enjoyable survey of the variety of music that folks here have been enjoying, and it always prompts me to pick something out of my own library to listen to at the same time.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_And Other Works by English Contemporaries_
*George Butterworth - E.J. Moeran - Frank Bridge - Arnold Bax*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Knappertsbusch, Richard Wagner, Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirsten Flagstad, George London (2), Birgit Nilsson ‎- Gotterdammerung- Parsifal - Die Walkure-Tristan Und isolde
Label: London Records ‎- 414 625-2
Tracks 1-2-3 recorded in 1956
Track 4 recorded in 1958
Track 5 - 6 recorded in 1960


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125854


*George Frederic Handel*

Giulio Cesare

Concerto Köln
René Jacobs

recorded 1991, reissued 2018


----------



## 13hm13

I wouldn't rate the piano playing as good as Periahia/Marriner/AoSMitF (1974 CBS) I posted a few pages back. 
Schiff seems a bit too rushed. 
Nevertheless, this 1982 DDD recording is very good.


----------



## WVdave

Pablo Casals, The Marlboro Festival Orchestra
Beethoven; Eighth Symphony
Mendelssohn; Fourth Symphony ("Italian")
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6931, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1967.


----------



## pmsummer

LA HARPE ROYALE
_Musical Portraits, Dances, and Laments from the Court of Louis XIV_
*Francesco Corbetta - Louis Couperin - Robert de Visee - François Couperin - Johann Jakob Froberger*
Andrew Lawrence-King - Baroque harp
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Anna Hamre leading Coro Vox Aeterna with Isabel Bayrakdarian (soprano) and Ani Aznavoorian (cello) in Armenian hymns and chants in praise of Mary:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 7 in A major, Op 92










Lorin Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 4


----------



## Rogerx

KirbyH said:


> A rather sublime couple of hours with Nabucco, which I can measure in years since I last listened to:
> View attachment 125849


Second to none.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart ; Symphonies 26 & 28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 34


----------



## sonance

Perotin
The Hilliard Ensemble (ecm)


















It's ages since I listened to this disc. So it's kind of a first listen ... Very touching music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

L'Arte del Violino

Concerto No. 9-10-11-12


----------



## 13hm13

The rare A minor PC on this E. German ETERNA 1975 recording (CD release, 1995)









Mendelssohn*, Siegfried Stöckigt, Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, Herbert Kegel, Gustav Schmahl, Kammerorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch ‎- Piano Concerto In A Minor - Violin Concerto In D Minor
Label: Berlin Classics ‎- 0030892BC


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/ Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12/

Alexandre Kantorow, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Duncan

*The Tippett Collection*

*Works*

Tippett: Concerto for double string orchestra
Tippett: Concerto For Orchestra
Tippett: Concerto for Violin, Viola, Cello & Orchestra 'Triple Concerto'
Tippett: Fanfare for Brass
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Tippett: Little Music for String Orchestra
Tippett: Piano Sonata No. 1 'Fantasy Sonata'
Tippett: Piano Sonata No. 2
Tippett: Piano Sonata No. 3
Tippett: Ritual Dances from The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett: Sonata for four horns
Tippett: String Quartet No. 1
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 3
Tippett: Suite in D for the Birthday of Prince Charles

*Tippett: Symphonies Nos. 1-4*

*Tippett: Symphony No. 1*
*- Sir Colin Davis - London Symphony Orchestra*

*Tippett: Symphony No. 2*
*Sir Colin Davis - London Symphony Orchestra*

*Tippett: Symphony No. 3*
* - Sir Colin Davis - London Symphony Orchestra*

*Tippett: Symphony No. 4*
*- Sir Georg Solti - Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*
*Conductors*

Davis, Sir Colin
Marriner, Sir Neville
Pritchard, Sir John

*Groups & Artists*

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Cropper, Peter
Crossley, Paul
Harper, Heather
Imai, Nobuko
Kirshbaum, Ralph
Lindsay String Quartet
London Symphony Orchestra
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Royal Opera House Covent Garden
Tuckwell, Barry
Solti, Sir Georg


----------



## Duncan

*Mozart: Arien*

*Anett Fritsch (soprano)
Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Alessandro de Marchi*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kLiSAxOeoFN2los9cUsDWxF4yS4xyYwn8

_"Fritsch's Mozart is a sheer delight. This is no bland essay of the usual suspects painted in anonymous colours but a vivid portrait gallery of characters that Fritsch has actually played on stage. She presents multiple characters from the three da Ponte operas and they're all beautifully variegated, all coming across as living, breathing individuals...A jewel of a disc."_
- Gramophone

_"Fritsch's full, creamy timbre has a mezzo-like quality, but she also has an appealing brightness to her upper register…this is a very enjoyable album from a highly polished Mozart singer."_
- Opera (Magazine)

Works

Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K528
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588
Mozart: Deh vieni, non tardar (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Ei parte...Per pietà (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture
Mozart: Misera, dove son? - Ah! non son' io che parlo! K369
Mozart: Non so più cosa son, cosa faccio (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Temerari!...Come scoglio! (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Una donna a quindici anni (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Voi che sapete (from Le nozze di Figaro)


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> The rare A minor PC on this E. German ETERNA 1975 recording (CD release, 1995)
> 
> View attachment 125863
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn*, Siegfried Stöckigt, Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, Herbert Kegel, Gustav Schmahl, Kammerorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch ‎- Piano Concerto In A Minor - Violin Concerto In D Minor
> Label: Berlin Classics ‎- 0030892BC


Have you ever heard the; Ronald Brautigam (piano) Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz on Bis recording?
Very nice.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Merl

Dug this one out for a play, this morning. Nice performances and I havent had this one on for a while.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas for piano and violin 4-5-6


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61/ A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21

Wiener Philharmoniker
Pierre Monteux
Recorded: 1958-10-24
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna.


----------



## Vasks

_The conductor is also the composer_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor. Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic. Well, I planned on taking a break from Mahler after finishing my symphonies-1-through-10-on-consecutive-days run, but here we are several days later and I still can't stay away...

This recording is new to me. I bought it because it was recommended to me as a good exponent of the Andante-Scherzo preference in this symphony. So far, so good. Abbado takes the first movement at a slower clip than does the recording I'm familiar with, Bernstein/New York. I think he slightly downplays the cowbells moment which is a minus for me. But maybe this is a consequence of the sound being a bit murkier than what I'd hoped for, but it is a live recording after all.

Maybe some of the Abbado-heads here can help me clear this up. Is this recording (and the other Berlin Philharmonic live recordings in the series he did of Mahler symphonies in the mid-2000s) the same that is included in this box set...:










...? Thanks in advance to anyone who may know.

Final note on Mahler's 6th before I end this post... is anyone here familiar with the Mitropolous/New York recording from 1955ish? It is going for cheap on Amazon and sounds great.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven-Sibelius*

Symphony No.5
Symphony No.2

Concertgebouw orchestra


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Piano Trio


----------



## sonance

Antoine Brumel: Missa „Et ecce terrae motus"; Sequentia „Dies irae Dies illa"
Huelgas Ensemble/Paul von Nevel (sony)


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Stadtfeld : Händel Variations

Händel / Stadtfeld: Lascia ch'io pianga from Rinaldo HWV 7; Se pieta de mi non senti from Giulio Cesare HWV 17; Ombra mai fu from Serse HWV 40; Passacaille aus Triosonate HWV 399; Prelude, Aria & Variationen Nr. 1-5 from Suite E-Dur HWV 430; Will the sun forget to streak from Solomon HWV 67; Sarabande Variations fromSuite HWV 437; Siciliano from Orgelkonzert HWV 293; Wher'er you walk from Semele HWV 58 Piangero la sorte mia from Guilo Cesare HWV 17


----------



## Duncan

*Pictures of America: Natalie Dessay*

*Natalie Dessay (soprano)
Paris Mozart Orchestra, Claire Gibault*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kQS1dEuqgnxRBNBN3JWrsXen4CLzIbMOw

"Dessay sounds in great form and uses every trick in the book. She takes aspects of a Streisand-inspired technique. Taking the cover off the voice mid-note and opening the tone right out to its full; or whittling it down to a sexy, Julie London whisper."
- Opera Now


----------



## Duncan

*Jussi Björling: The Swedish Caruso*

*Link to complete albums (105 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nGm4J3_568t9rJbD1AOcroUdry71d-E5E

This 5 CD set covers the best of Björling's EMI solo recordings and includes highlights from the three complete operas:

CD 1 contains Opera and Oratorio Arias and Songs in their original language recorded between 1936 and 1941.

CD 2 covers similar repertoire from 1941 to 1950.

CD 3 goes back to the period from 1929 when Björling was still a local Swedish artist and recorded all his material in Swedish. The CD opens with the two recently discovered test recordings that Björling made for EMI Sweden on 4 September 1929: 'For You Alone' and 'Mattinata', both sung in Swedish.

CD 4 contains a selection of Lieder and Songs, all sung in their original language, recorded between 1939 and 1959.

CD 5 contains a generous selection of highlights from Björling's three complete EMI operas: La bohème, Pagliacci and Madama Butterfly. He is partnered in all three recordings by the soprano Victoria de los Angeles. All tracks, except those from Pagliacci and Madama Butterfly on CD 5, have been transferred and digitally remastered at Abbey Road Studios from the best available source material in the EMI Archives by the award-winning audio restoration engineer Andrew Walter.

Works

trad.: Ack, Värmeland, du sköna
trad.: Allt Under Himmelens Fäste
Adam: O Holy Night
Adam: O, helga natt
Alfvén: Saa tag mit Hjerte (Text: Tove Ditlevsen)
Althen: Land, du välsignade (Thou Blessed Country)
Beach, A: Ah, Love, but a day! Op. 44, No. 2
Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
Bizet: Je crois entendre encore (from Les Pêcheurs de Perles)
Bizet: La fleur que tu m'avais jetée (from Carmen)
Campbell-Tipton: A Spirit Flower
Capua: O sole mio
Cilea: È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Flotow: M'appari (from Martha)
Foster, S: I Dream of Jeanie with the Light Brown Hair
Foster, S: Jeanie With the Light Brown Hair
Friml: Only A Rose (from The Vagabond King)
Geehl: For You Alone
Giordano, U: Amor ti vieta (from Fedora)
Giordano, U: Come un bel dì di maggio (from Andrea Chénier)
Godard, B: Berceuse from Jocelyn
Gounod: De grâce demeurez… Ange adorable (Roméo et Juliette)
Gounod: L'amour, l'amour... Ah, lève-toi soleil (from Roméo et Juliette)
Gounod: Quel trouble inconnu me pénètre… Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)
Hardelot: Because
Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci: excerpts
Leoncavallo: Mattinata - 'L'aurora di bianco vestita'
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Leoncavallo: Recitar!...Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)
Mascagni: Mamma, quel vino (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mascagni: O Lola, ch'ai di latti la cammisa (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Massenet: Ah! fuyez douce image (from Manon)
Massenet: Instant charmant … En fermant les yeux (from Manon)
Massenet: Je suis seul, seul enfin... Ah fuyez douce image (from Manon)
Meyerbeer: Mi batte il cor … O paradiso (from L'Africana)
Millöcker: Ich hab' kein Geld, bin vogelfrei (from Der Bettelstudent)
Millöcker: Soll ich redden…Ich setz' den Fall (from Der Bettelstudent)
Nordqvist: Bisp Thomas frihetssång (Bishop Thomas' Song of Freedom)
Nordqvist: Bön I ofredstid (Prayer in Time of War)
Nordqvist: Till havs (Towards the Sea)
Offenbach: Le jugement de Pâris - Au Mont Ida (from La Belle Hélène)
Peterson-Berger: Bland skogens höga furustammar (Among the High Fir-Trees in the Forest)
Peterson-Berger: Jungfrun under lind (Ernst von der Recke)
Peterson-Berger: När jag för mig själv (When I Walk by Myself)
Ponchielli: Cielo e mar! (from La Gioconda)
Puccini: Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)
Puccini: Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: E lucevan le stelle (from Tosca)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: La Bohème (highlights)
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Madama Butterfly (highlights)
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Puccini: O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Recondita armonia (from Tosca)
Rachmaninov: In the silence of the secret night, Op. 4 No. 3
Rachmaninov: Lilacs, Op. 21 No. 5
Rimsky Korsakov: Song of the Hindu Guest (from Sadko)
Salén: Sången till havet (Song to the Sea)
Salén: Visa kring slånblom och månskära (Song of Blackthorn and Crescent Moon)
Schrader, M: Sommarnatt (Summer Night)
Sibelius: Demanten på marssnön, Op. 36 No. 6 (Wecksell)
Sjöberg: Tonerna (text: Erik Gustaf Geijer)
Söderman: Kung Heimer och Aslög (Text: Frans Hedberg)
Söderman: Trollsjön
Speaks: Sylvia
Stenhammar: Sverige (Sweden)
Strauss, J, II: Wer uns getraut? (from Der Zigeunerbaron)
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27
Tosti: Ideale
Tosti: L'alba separa dalla luce l'ombra
Verdi: Ah sì ben mio (from Il trovatore)
Verdi: Di quella pira (from Il trovatore)
Verdi: Di' tu se fedele (from Un ballo in maschera)
Verdi: La donna è mobile (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Questa o quella (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
Widestedt: Nämner du Sverige (If You Mention Sweden)


----------



## jasper01

Lately I have been listening to the counter tenors. I am blown away by the voices of Daniel Taylor, Andreas Scholl, and today I discovered Philippe Jaroussky singing Vivaldi. Such exquisite music!


----------



## starthrower

Listening to No.5


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerti Grossi Op.6 7-11


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part three this afternoon/early evening.

_Huit Pièces Brèves_ op.84 - includes _Nocturne_ no.8 in D-flat (1869-1902):
_Nocturne_ no.9 in B-minor op.97 (c. 1908):
_Nocturne_ no.10 in B-minor op.99 (1908):
_Barcarolle_ no.7 in D-minor op.90 (1905):
_Barcarolle_ no.8 in D-flat op.96 (1906):
_Barcarolle_ no.9 in A-minor op.101 (1908-09):
_Impromptu_ no.4 in D-flat op.91 (1905-06):
_Impromptu_ no.5 in F-sharp minor op.102 (1908-9):
_Nine Preludes_ op.103 (1909-10):










_Messe des pêcheurs de Villerville_ for sopranos, altos, harmonium, & violin, rev. as _Messe basse_ for sopranos, alto and organ WoO (1881 - rev. 1906):



Prelude from the opera _Pénélope_ WoO (1907-13):



Violin Sonata no.2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17):
Cello Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.109 (1917):


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto in modo misolidio (for piano and orchestra ) Metamorphosen modi 12

Rome Symphony Orchestra conducted by Francesco La Vecchia.


----------



## Eramire156

CD 5 from the Willi Boskovsky: Complete Decca Recordings

*Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C major D 956*









_*Vienna Philharmonic Quartet
with
Richard Harand*_


----------



## Enthusiast

I've spent quite a lot of time with the orchestral music of Xenakis over the last two weeks. It is extraordinary and powerful music but comes over as quite crude. It seems very straightforward with no sense of anything hidden or held back - what you hear is what you get - and there is little sense of subtlety. Perhaps it is subtle mathematically or rhythmically (?) but the apparent crudeness has made me wonder about how you can recognise profundity in music. Is Xenakis profound? Or is it all boisterous fun and showmanship? It can't be the latter - it is too frightening and elemental for that. Whatever, I've been enjoying immersing myself in it.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Carrington leading the Yale Schola Cantorum in choral music of the English Renaissance and 20th Century:










*Joh Taverner* - Western Wind Mass
*Richard Rodney Bennett* - The glory and the Dream [Thomas Murray (organ)]
*Orlando Gibbons* - Second Evening Service [Lucas Wong (organ)]
*Thomas Tallis* - Te lucis ante terminum


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> I've spent quite a lot of time with the orchestral music of Xenakis over the last two weeks. It is extraordinary and powerful music but comes over as quite crude. It seems very straightforward with no sense of anything hidden or held back - what you hear is what you get - and there is little sense of subtlety. Perhaps it is subtle mathematically or rhythmically (?) but the apparent crudeness has made me wonder about how you can recognise profundity in music. Is Xenakis profound? Or is it all boisterous fun and showmanship? It can't be the latter - it is too frightening and elemental for that. Whatever, I've been enjoying immersing myself in it.


I have the box that contains your two CDs. I've thought of it as crude at times, but on other occasions I really get into it. I don't expect to have the same feelings as listening to Mahler. It's not that kind of music. But I enjoy it for it's boldness and sonic sculpture. Mostly I try to approach all music without expectations and just enjoy what's there, or whatever I can hear in it.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1. Peter Hill (Delphian)


----------



## 13hm13

A good alternative (but not replacement for Hyperion and Naxos releases of both works) on this 2013 Decca recording:









Britten & Barber
Piano Concertos Nocturnes
Elizabeth Joy Roe
London Symphony Orchestra & Emil Tabakov


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading the Saint Louis Chamber Chorus in Stephen Paulus's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in Rihards Dubra's "Signum Magnum":


----------



## cougarjuno

Malipiero's music is always listenable and extremely enjoyable. The 7 Inventions is a wonderful, clear and crisp neo-classic piece.


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1. Peter Hill (Delphian)


One of my favourite recordings of the WTC. Hill is excellent in both books imo.

Now listening to more Piano music from Antoine Reicha - nothing groundbreaking here but very pleasant listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 11*

Malcom Bilson's fortepiano playing just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found a new place for new ideas for listening: outhere-music.com...Probably should be practicing my guitar, but I just love to listen to good recordings! Now an old favorite by JS Bach, bwv 1014 with Pablo Valetti & Celine Frisch.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> Malipiero's music is always listenable and extremely enjoyable. The 7 Inventions is a wonderful, clear and crisp neo-classic piece.


Vivaldiana is good fun too. The other works are unknown to me.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC Bk. 2. Hill (Delphian)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*

Well done, with full recorded sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, Op 21


----------



## 13hm13

A while back, Grammophone mag rated this 1972 ETERNA recording as the best perf. of FM's PC 1 and 2. (These are some of my favorite PC's of any composer. ) 
I don't own the release (yet) but I have listened via streaming. And, yes, it is comparable to Perahia/Marriner (CBS 1974).









Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos / Gheorghiu, Kegel, Et Al

Release Date: 06/20/1995 
Label: Berlin Classics Catalog #: 9027 Spars Code: ADD 
Composer: Felix Mendelssohn
Performer: Vlastimil Lejsek, Vera Lejskova, Valentin Gheorghiu
Conductor: Heinz Rögner, Herbert Kegel
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Ballad for Harp & Strings + Harp Concerto - Marielle Nordmann (harp) Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C minor, Op 67


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus. Peter Hill (Regis)


----------



## pmsummer

THE MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125888


*Frédéric Chopin*

24 Preludes
5 Mazurkas
2 Nocturnes

Ingrid Fliter, piano

2014


----------



## starthrower

Lenny Conducts mozart


----------



## senza sordino

Ravel Violin Sonata no 2, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, plus more including an premier recording of a posthumous piece by Ysaye









Ferguson Violin Sonata no 2, Britten Suite for violin and piano, Walton Violin Sonata 









Debussy, Elgar and Respighi Violin Sonatas. Sibelius Berceuse 









Ysaÿe Six Sonatas for Solo Violin 









All the hits of the violin


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in choral music of Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:


----------



## Forsooth

Enthusiast said:


> Who would not love her?





millionrainbows said:


> True, but I know I'd only make her miserable.


*Funny...* :lol:


----------



## Dimace

I must admit that I was somehow hypotonic the last two days, my dear friends/s. My schedule was full (I mean that I had to work like crazy) and I had only time to read you and write briefly some posts. To correct the situation, I'm coming to you tonight with a MASSIVE presentation, maybe the best I made the last months.* Günter Wand, NDR SO and ALL his recordings from 1989 to 1995 in 17 (mostly separated) CDs!*

We are speaking for an object of GREAT value here. Out of print, deleted from catalogue and widely unavailable to buy it in one logical price. The low availability and the high price have a reason: *All the recordings are live!* In Germany, to have the right to record a live performance you must pay a lot to the concert hall. And, if this, belongs also to the state (Musikhalle Hamburg are GREAT THIVES, as I have written months ago) we deal with many thousands Euros. This happened with Günter. With a starting price of 270 DM was sure that the financial project should be a failure. (catalogue and no street price) But the RCA made it. The RCA???? NO! *The Bertelsmann!!* In 1986 RCA went bankrupted. Bertelsmann took the firm and he had to fulfil her existing and future contracts! This one was the last and the most expensive. (2005, Bertelsmann sold the RCA to SONY. It was impossible to save the firm).* At the end SONY made this set, as far as I know… * A quite complicated story, which excuses what happened and this title is a rarity. (this means: 1996 release 2006 in the stores. Incredible!!!)

Enough said! Enjoy this great set and the good news are for the end> Many CDs from this set are sold separately! The Japs are very clever and they know how to make business. :lol: (I believe they reprint Bruckner and Beethoven. These composers are very beloved in Germany)









(the separately sold disks, for legal reasons, don't have the golden-black sticker of the original CDs... Because on them stays the word ''live''. The Hamburg courts were the winners here...)


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Hoodoo Zephyr and other noodlings.


----------



## 13hm13

Good, modern music ...









Elliott Carter ‎- Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 00289 479 1520


----------



## Luchesi

Forsooth said:


> *Funny...* :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 7, 8 & 11

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 & 6

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven seems to always know what he's about, quite exactly.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Thomas Oliemans (baritone), Paolo Giacometti (piano)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Dresdner Kapellsolisten, Helmut Branny

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'/ Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)/ Cantata BWV207a 'Auf, schmetternde Toene'/ Hoffmeister: Concerto for viola & orchestra in D major/ Rosetti: Viola Concerto in G major


----------



## Marinera

*
Il Fasolo?*
Disk 18 from *Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre* box



> "Nowadays prudence resides in a double identity" (P. Rossi, 1657). Il Fasolo? Manelli? A single composer could be hidden behind these two names. The exceptionally rich and varied works (festive songs for the Venetian Carnival, Bergamask dances, Chaconnes….) of the composer(s) 'Il Fasolo' constitute an enigma in the history of Italian music.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Falstaff

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Falstaff), Ilva Ligabue (Alice Ford), Regina Resnik (Mistress Quickly), Graziella Sciutti (Nannetta), Juan Oncina (Fenton), Rolando Panerai (Ford), Gerhard Stolze (Cajus), Murray Dickie (Bardolfo), Erich Kunz (Pistola), Hilde Rössl-Majdan (Meg Page)

Wiener Philharmoniker,Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Faramundo

Back from a few days in beautiful (but poor) Georgia, a fantastic country happily still off the trails of Massive Tourism (except Batumi which we avoided); beautiful weather in Koutaïssi , and what an astonishing group of languages ! (I wish I had learnt Russian, it would have helped we to get by more easily though German helped quite a few times out of deadlock dialogue).
Berlioz for my return !!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Gabriel Fauré - fourth and final instalment this morning.

Incidental music for the theatrical entertainment _Masques et bergamasques_ op.112 (1919): ***

*** also contains the following earlier pieces:

_Madrigal_ - part-song for four voices and piano op.35, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1883):
_Clair de lune_ - song for tenor and piano op.46 no.2, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1887):
_Pavane_ in F-sharp minor for orchestra op.50 (orig. 1887):
_Le plus doux chemin_ - song for tenor and piano op.87 no.1, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1904):



_Barcarolle_ no.10 in A-minor op.104 no.2 (1913):
_Barcarolle_ no.11 in G-minor op.105 (1913):
_Barcarolle_ no.12 in E-flat minor op.106bis (1915):
_Barcarolle_ no.13 in C op.116 (1921):
_Nocturne_ no.11 in F-sharp minor op.104 no.1 (1913):
_Nocturne_ no.12 in E-minor op.107 (1915):
_Nocturne_ no.13 in B-minor op.119 (1921):










Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.117 (1921):
Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor, op.115 (1919-21):
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23):
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1924):










_L'horizon chimérique_ - cycle of four songs op.118 [Texts: Jean de La Ville de Mirmont] (1921):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Thrilling performances of Beethoven's last two violin sonatas.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. Enjoying this symphony more than ever. For some reason it all just "clicked" today, especially the great first movement.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.7 in C major, op.105. Petri Sakari, Iceland Symphony Orchestra. This is a great recording I think. Ultra-Finnish. I'm trying to move beyond the Berglund/Bournemouth cycle which I love so much into alternate interpretations of these works. So far I have been really enjoying the Petri Sakari Naxos series. I intend to purchase more volumes, if not necessarily the whole thing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.7 in C major, op.105. Petri Sakari, Iceland Symphony Orchestra. This is a great recording I think. Ultra-Finnish. I'm trying to move beyond the Berglund/Bournemouth cycle which I love so much into alternate interpretations of these works. So far I have been really enjoying the Petri Sakari Naxos series. I intend to purchase more volumes, if not necessarily the whole thing.


I have this disc and it really is excellent.

Another good Naxos issue is Pietari Inkinen's recording of symphonies nos 1 & 3 with the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra. Well worth seeking out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 35


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Falla: Noches en los jardines de España*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Martinů: Piano Concerto No. 5, H366 'Fantasia concertante'*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Duncan

*Honegger: Symphony No. 2 in D for strings and trumpet, etc.*

*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan*

*Honegger: Symphony No. 2 in D for strings and trumpet

Honegger: Symphony No. 3, H186 'Liturgique'

Stravinsky: Concerto in D for string orchestra 'Basler'*


----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach - Sonatas in C major BWV 1033 & in A major BWV 1032









C.P.E. Bach - Sonata for Solo flute in A minor









If it's not too early for Christmas shopping advertisments, then it isn't too early for Bach's Christmas cantatas either. 
Usually I don't observe such things anyway.


----------



## Duncan

*Véronique Gens sings Berlioz & Ravel*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)
Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, John Axelrod*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kozJ6yPP7Usjd2U_qsxCCff4SvfjoBA_g

_"In her mid-forties, this voice has become richer and even more expressive, and he works on this disc suit her to perfection. She not only pronounces the words, she feels them...Her Nuits d'ete reilshes hues both light and dark, and if she'd been around to sing Berlioz's Prix de Rome cantata Herminie in 1828, who know, he might have won gold instead of silver!"_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"warm, sensitive, the lyrical French soprano par excellence...Gens bring [Herminie] to life as sympathetically as any of her operatic portrayals...It is unusual to encounter a recording of Les nuits d'ete in which the colouring is so consistent throughout...Gens has in her sights a purer kind of poetry."_
- Gramophone

_"As you might expect, Gens's singing has sharpened its musical perceptions still further and acquired even more shades of colour since [her] earlier recording. No one today delivers French song with the combination of tonal beauty and verbal nuance she does, and each number of Nuits d'Eté offers a miniature masterclass...Pure ravishment."_
- The Guardian

*Works*

Berlioz: Herminie - Scène lyrique, H29
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)

Colorado Symphony.


----------



## D Smith

More favourites yesterday. All outstanding performances.

Mendelssohn: Octet. Hausmusik.










Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 and the String Quintet. Emerson, Rostropovich










Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6. Barenboim, Zuckerman, DuPre.










Bach: Keyboard Concertos in A, E D. Perahia ASMF










Mozart: String Quartet No. 19. Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125909


*Samuel Barber*

Violin Concerto, Op. 14
- New York Philharmonic Orchestra
- Leonard Bernstein, conductor
- Isaac Stern, violin

Piano Concerto, Op. 38
- Cleveland Orchestra
- George Szell, conductor
- John Browning, piano

Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
- Philadelphia Orchestra
- Eugene Ormandy, conductor

Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
The School for Scandal Overture, Op. 5
- New York Philharmonic Orchestra
- Thomas Schippers, conductor

recorded 1957, 1964, 1965; compilation 1997; reissued 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies and Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35/ Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Rival Sisters" (Thomas/Chandos)
Dunstable - Beata Dei genitrix (Page/Helios)
Jenkins - Suite #1 for Violin, Viol and Organ (Ensemble Jerome Hantai/Naive)
Byrd - Mass for Five Voices (Baker/Hyperion)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Richter playing Schumann. Not the best sound ... but Richter is Richter.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Bruckner, 9th, Wiener Ph., Carlo Maria Giulini.* A superb Esoteric SACD (DG, Japan) to start my day (my evening better...) with style. Until later, my loving friends. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Bauldeweyn: Masses

Beauty Farm

Missa En douleur en tristesse a 5/ Missa Inviolata integra et casta es a 5/ Missa Myn liefkens bruyn ooghen a 4
Missa Sine nomine a 6


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Violin Sonatas. Grumiaux , Jaccottet (Philips)


----------



## 13hm13

Cor De Groot : Chopin : Dutch Masters Volume 31
Original CD
1951/1998 Philips 462 527-2-2

I own the rare CD, but the image below is not from my camera  It was uploaded from eBay.


----------



## Guest

Tout un monde lointain... by Dutilleux, the original recording by Rostropovich and Baudo










A fine work, just the right amount of crazy. Convincing performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Tout un monde lointain... by Dutilleux, the original recording by Rostropovich and Baudo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fine work, just the right amount of crazy. Convincing performance.


I don't know if you ever saw it but there was a TV documentary about Rostropovich and one of the more memorable scenes was of his daughter telling us how he described the Lutoslawski concerto as being about him, his difficult life and eventual death. That was almost crazy as well!


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know if you ever saw it but there was a TV documentary about Rostropovich and one of the more memorable scenes was of his daughter telling us how he described the Lutoslawski concerto as being about him, his difficult life and eventual death. That was almost crazy as well!


I practice the philosophy that musicians should be neither seen nor heard, except for the music they produce.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas BWV 1001--1006. Uto Ughi (RCA)


----------



## Itullian

I could not recommend this cycle as your primary set of the quartets.
It's a different sounding set.
The players use metal strings on their bows, which does give the sound a slightly metallic sound.
The players do not use vibrato which depends on your taste.
The actual playing though is very fine. These guys can really play and they have excellent taste.
The recorded DDD sound is very good.
Keeping these things in mind it is a very enjoyable set overall and provides a nice alternative to other sets.
Very glad I picked it up.
Good price on it right now.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> I could not recommend this cycle as your primary set of the quartets.
> It's a different sounding set.
> *The players use metal strings on their bows*, which does give the sound a slightly metallic sound.
> The players do not use vibrato which depends on your taste.
> The actual playing though is very fine. These guys can really play and they have excellent taste.
> The recorded DDD sound is very good.
> Keeping these things in mind it is a very enjoyable set overall and provides a nice alternative to other sets.
> Very glad I picked it up.
> Good price on it right now.


You must mean metal strings on the instruments (as is the modern practice) rather than on the bows.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> You must mean metal strings on the instruments (as is the modern practice) rather than on the bows.


Yes, thank you, excuse me , metal strings. They do have a very unique sound.
I guess it's the way they play using an H I P approach.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich: Debut Recital* on DG















The recording debut of Martha Argerich recorded in 1961. Music by Chopin, Brahms , Prokofiev, Ravel and Liszt.

And it's jolly good!


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Concerto and Bach Chaconne. Szeryng, Phil. Orch./ Klemperer (Testament)


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete & Lelio, Ou Le Retour A La Vie* Sir Colin Davis on Philips


----------



## Itullian

Great set!
Gorgeous packaging.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Yes, thank you, excuse me , metal strings. They do have a very unique sound.
> I guess it's the way they play using an H I P approach.


I remember reading that bows used to be strung with horse tail. I wonder if that was ever true, and/or what is used now.


----------



## Guest

Rambler said:


> *Martha Argerich: Debut Recital* on DG
> 
> The recording debut of Martha Argerich recorded in 1961. Music by Chopin, Brahms , Prokofiev, Ravel and Liszt.
> 
> And it's jolly good!


And her second recording was made in 1965 for EMI. Then they noticed she was still under contract to DG, and DG had her re-recorded the program. Only in the last decade the EMI get permission to release their version. Before that, only the EMI producers had heard it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *Martha Argerich: Debut Recital* on DG
> View attachment 125917
> 
> View attachment 125918
> 
> 
> The recording debut of Martha Argerich recorded in 1961. Music by Chopin, Brahms , Prokofiev, Ravel and Liszt.
> 
> And it's jolly good!


Yes! This is one of the CDs that got me into classical music.

Now playing: Ravel left hand concerto. Philippe Entremont, Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 5*









*Christian Thielemann
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded on August 10, 2013 at the Salzburg Festival


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125921


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Così Fan Tutte

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2013


----------



## RockyIII

Baron Scarpia said:


> I remember reading that bows used to be strung with horse tail. I wonder if that was ever true, and/or what is used now.


Horse hair is still used for bows.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Piano Concerto Nr. 1 and Triple Concerto. Arrao, Szeryng, Starker, New Phil. Orch./ Inball (RCA)


----------



## Rambler

*Hector Berlioz: Les nuits d'ete & La mort de Cleopatre* Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Robin Ticciati with Karen Cargill (mezzo soprano) on Linn








Another recording of 'Les nuits d'ete', a work that I always enjoy. This is a splendid recording of it, coupled with the youthful 'La mort de Cleopatre'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nikolai Myaskovsky - various works starting tonight and concluding tomorrow morning.

Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor for orchestra and mixed choir op.23 (1921-23):










Symphony no.16 [_Aviation_] in F op.39 (1935-36):
Symphony no.19 in E-flat for wind band op.46 (1939):



Violin Concerto in D-minor op.44 (1938):



Symphony no.24 in F-minor op.63 (1943):
Symphony no.25 in D-flat op.69 (1946 - rev. 1949):



Cello Sonata no.1 in D op.12 (1911 - rev. 1930-31):
Cello Concerto in C-minor op.66 (1944):
Cello Sonata no.2 in A-minor op.81 (1948):


----------



## millionrainbows

I was listening to selected tracks by Deep Purple before this. The heaviest, most intense music I could think of. Then this arrived in the mail, I put it on, and it was a perfect continuity. This music is as "heavy" and intense as the rock which preceded it. This is due to performance in no small measure; there is an intensity, a power, which is very satisfying.


----------



## starthrower

I've been a very mild Schumann listener over the years but this performance is really knocking me out.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas 19, 20, 21 (Waldstein), 22 & 25. Arrau (Decca)


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> I've been a very mild Schumann listener over the years but this performance is really knocking me out.


Listen to how well-engineered this recording is! I love the Columbia Masterworks for this very reason.


----------



## 13hm13

if you want to own this recording, try to either get the LP or early CD version. Later "Ambisonics" remastering of this and PC1 did a lot of damage to orig. Philips recording.









Frédéric Chopin / Bella Davidovich ; London Symphony Orchestra*, Neville Marriner* ‎- Piano Concerto No. 2 In F Minor / "Krakowiak" Op. 14
Label: Philips Digital Classics ‎- 410 042-2


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Listen to how well-engineered this recording is! I love the Columbia Masterworks for this very reason.


The Japanese remastered symphony set is touted as sounding really great. Has the same design as the 1996 set with Szell's face on the cover.

NP: CD from this issue: Martinu Piano Concerto No.4 Garrick Ohlsson - piano; Dvorak - Legends
BBC Scottish Symphony


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 4 in B flat major, Op 60


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentancee":


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 'Archduke' & Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Viktoria Mullova (violin), Heinrich Schiff (cello) & André Previn (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24

David Garrett (violin), Bruno Canino (piano)
arranged by Schumann for violin & piano


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> if you want to own this recording, try to either get the LP or early CD version. Later "Ambisonics" remastering of this and PC1 did a lot of damage to orig. Philips recording.
> 
> View attachment 125924
> 
> 
> Frédéric Chopin / Bella Davidovich ; London Symphony Orchestra*, Neville Marriner* ‎- Piano Concerto No. 2 In F Minor / "Krakowiak" Op. 14
> Label: Philips Digital Classics ‎- 410 042-2


I do have a signed copy from this one.:angel:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Skrowaczeski and the Saarbrucken RSO.
> 
> Beethoven-1st and 4th Symphonies.


….early start with this recording this morning!


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Elegy & Lament for Beowulf

Eastman Rochester School of Music Chorus

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Faramundo

When you feel strange, go for something strange.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Paulus, Op. 36

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Gothart Stier (bass), Rosemarie Lang (soprano),

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, GewandhausKinderchor, Leipzig Radio Choir
Kurt Masur.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Colourful music splendidly performed, though in _Bachianas Brasilieras no 5_ Renée Fleming doesn't quite erase memories of Bidu Sayão or Victoria De Los Angeles, who are both naturals for the _Dansa_. Fleming sounds a tad self-conscious.

The cover is a contender for worst looking CD/LP artwork.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tsaraslondon said:


> Colourful music splendidly performed, though in _Bachianas Brasilieras no 5_ Renée Fleming doesn't quite erase memories of Bidu Sayão or Victoria De Los Angeles, who are both naturals for the _Dansa_. Fleming sounds a tad self-conscious.
> 
> The cover is a contender for worst looking CD/LP artwork.


Maybe MTT was hoping to land the Sonny Crockett role in Miami Vice.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karol Szymanowski*: String Quartet No.1 in C major, op.37. Goldner String Quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Martha Argerich could lay claim to being our greatest living pianist and it is hard to conceive that she has now been in the public eye for over 50 years, having won the Warsaw International Chopin Competition back in 1965.

Solo performances became a rarity from around 1980, with Argerich preferring the collaborataion that went with performing concertos and chamber music, so this disc, recorded at recitals in Amsterdam in 1978 and 1979 is doubly valuable. She is heard here in a wide range of repertoire which displays her superb techique and fabulously mercurial temperament. The Chopin Nocturne almost had me in tears.

Self recommending, I'd say.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various orchestral works for late morning and early afternoon.

I am still waiting to land vulture-like on a price-drop for symphonies 7 and 8 so I can complete what has been an interesting and rewarding cycle. As with his near-contemporary Humphrey Searle, Frankel was one of the very first British composers to utilise serial procedures but in the post-WWII musical world he was a modernist with a comparatively small _m_, and there is certainly neither Webern-influenced severity nor Darmstadt iconoclasm to be found here.

During his career Frankel was more renowned for his music for British films (he composed a huge quantity of soundtracks for various types of movie including Ealing comedy, _film noir_ and Hammer horror) but the recordings below reveal other facets of a composer who, like the aforementioned Searle, undeservedly fell under the radar immediately after his death, so three cheers for the cpo label for resurrecting these neglected works.

Apologies for the fuzzy images of the symphonies discs - as with the concertos disc the recordings are by the Queensland Symphony Orchestra conducted by Werner Andreas Albert.

Violin Concerto [_To the memory of the six million_] op.24 (1951):
_Serenata Concertante_ for piano trio and orchestra op.37 (1960):
Viola Concerto op.45 (1967):



_May Day_ - overture for orchestra op.22 (1948-49):
Symphony no.1 op.33 (1958):
Symphony no.5 op.46 (1967):










Symphony no.2 op.38 (1962):
Symphony no.3 op.40 (1964):










_Mephistopheles' Serenade and Dance_ for orchestra op.25 (1952):
Symphony no.4 op.44 (1966):
Symphony no.6 op.49 (1969):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 36


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



> Gramophone Magazine June 2019
> 
> It is no hardship to review yet another Saint-Saëns piano concerto recording when it is as good as this…Believe me, [Kantorow] is the real deal - a firebreathing virtuoso with a poetic charm and innate stylistic mastery… I had forgotten just how demanding is some of the piano writing [in No. 4] is but I have rarely heard it delivered with such commanding ease and infectious delight.


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

Concerti Grossi Op.6 1-6


----------



## sonance

Telemann: La Bizarre
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin; Midori Seiler, solo violin (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Vasks

*Kopylov - Concert Overture (de Almeida/ASV)
Rachmaninov - Cello Sonata (Thedeen/BIS)
Gliere - Boston Waltz & Russian Sailors Dance from "Red Poppy" (Anichanov/Naxos)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Duncan

*Copland: Orchestral Works Volume 4

Symphony No. 3, Letter from Home, Down a Country Lane & Connotations*

*BBC Philharmonic, John Wilson*


----------



## Duncan

*Harris & Schuman: Third Symphonies

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Duncan

*Richard Strauss: Through Life and Love*

*Louise Alder (soprano), Joseph Middleton (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mAg9NBjIkBtXEavrmEohMan7oGZf87gfA

_"Each song sounds utterly fresh, with the bright, flinty beauty of Alder's soprano constantly conveying lively intelligence as well as strong characterisation. The interpretations are natural and confident, her German vividly pointed...Middleton's piano-playing is superb throughout as well, offering perceptive, lively and sensitive accompaniment entirely on Alder's wavelength."_
- Gramophone

_"That Alder is a Strauss (and Mozart) soprano of rare gifts has been obvious for quite a while. Her radiant, silver-flecked-with-gold tone, long-breathed phrases and exquisitely floated high notes are a prerequisite for this repertoire, but she also has excellent German diction...she brings vivid interpretative qualities, aided by her superb pianist, who relishes the rippling arpeggios of Ständchen."_
- The Sunday Times

*Works*

Strauss, R: Ach, was Kummer, Qual und Schmerzen, Op. 49 No. 8
Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Strauss, R: Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Strauss, R: Breit' über mein Haupt Op. 19 No. 2
Strauss, R: Das Rosenband, Op. 36 No. 1
Strauss, R: Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Strauss, R: Einerlei, Op. 69 No. 3
Strauss, R: Fünf kleine Lieder, Op. 69
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 32
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 39
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesange (3), Op. 43
Strauss, R: Heimliche Aufforderung, Op. 27 No. 3
Strauss, R: Ich Schwebe, Op. 48 No. 2
Strauss, R: Leises Lied, Op. 39 No. 1
Strauss, R: Lieder (3), Op. 29
Strauss, R: Lieder (4), Op. 36, TrV 186
Strauss, R: Lieder (8), Op. 49, TrV 204
Strauss, R: Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Strauss, R: Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Strauss, R: Nachtgang Op. 29 No. 3
Strauss, R: Nichts, Op. 10 No. 2
Strauss, R: Rote Rosen, AV76
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Schlagende Herzen Op. 29 No. 2
Strauss, R: Sechs Lieder aus Lotusblättern, Op. 19
Strauss, R: Sechs Lieder, Op. 17
Strauss, R: Sechs Lieder, Op. 37
Strauss, R: Sehnsucht Op. 32 No. 2
Strauss, R: Ständchen, Op. 17 No. 2
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27
Strauss, R: Waldseligkeit, Op. 49 No. 1
Strauss, R: Weihnachtsgefühl, WoO. 94
Strauss, R: Wie sollten wir geheim sie halten, Op. 19 No. 4
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 3

Sonatas for Piano and Violin 7 & 8


----------



## Tero

Have been neglecting Corelli for quite some time. I have even two copies of Opus 5, one for violin, one for recorder. But the Opus 6 seems to have been dumped at last move. Got a copy of the Pinnock one on order, as it gave a free download too. I love playing these on the iPod on a cold wet moring. I'll be heading outdoors anyway, but not till 10AM.


----------



## D Smith

Some of yesterday's listening, all outstanding performances. The Midori Franck is my favourite of that work as is the De Waart Saint-Saens.

Brahms String Sextet in B-flat major Op. 18, G major Op. 36, No. 2. Amadeus quartet










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 In B Flat Minor, Op. 23. Martha Argerich/Kirill Kondrashin










Franck, Quintette: Sviatoslav Richter; Borodin Quartet










Franck: Sonata For Violin & Piano In A Midori, Robert McDonald










Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 In C Minor, Op. 78, "Organ" Daniel Chorzempa; Edo De Waart: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven * Schubert*

*Richter The Master Pianist*

CD 4

*Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Op. 24 'Spring'*
Oleg Kagan, violin 
1976

*Schubert - Piano Quintet in A D667 'Trout'*

1980

*Members of the Borodin Quartet*
Mikhail Kopelman, violin
Dmitri Shebalin, viola
Valentin Berlinsky, cello
Georg Hortnagel, double bass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125936


*Franz Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 8

*Richard Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 11
- Horn Concerto No. 2

Philharmonia Orchestra of Bratislava
Dale Clevenger, conductor
Steven Gross, horn

2006


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No. 3 & 4


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - highlights from operas and motets


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33/ Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

Vassily Primakov (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The Piano Sonatas

CD2

Sonata in G major D 894 (op. 78)
Sonata in D major D 850 (op. 53)

Wilhelm Kempff, piano

1965


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentancee":


i have enjoyed this spin many times. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Earlier today:


more music not unfamiliar to me


----------



## Enthusiast

Deleting as one of the pictures wouldn't show.


----------



## Guest

Decided to give this one another spin, Tout un monde lointain... by Dutilleux, Rostropovich and Baudo










I really like this piece. Wonderful orchestral sonorities, wonderful, angular melodies thrown back and forth between the cello and orchestra. Rostropovich is a wizard with the devilishly difficult cello part.

I think I will listen to more Dutilleux next, maybe a symphony.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Brahms*
> 
> Symphony No. 3 & 4


Philips/Decca makes it hard to find that recording! Is that mono?


----------



## Enthusiast

Repeating some of my listening from a couple of days ago but with different recordings. I have been listening to these Grumiaux recordings for more than 40 years (there were two LPs) and am yet to tire of them or to hear them as outdated. The Goebel Musical Offering is newer to me but very good.









View attachment 125944


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Repeating some of my listening from a couple of days ago but with different recordings. I have been listening to these Grumiaux recordings for more than 40 years (there were two LPs) and am yet to tire of them or to hear them as outdated. The Goebel Musical Offering is newer to me but very good.
> 
> View attachment 125945
> 
> 
> View attachment 125944


I also had the original Philips LP of the violin concerti. Such beautiful violin tone!


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Boulez/Vienna. A crystal clear performance, refreshing to return to now and then.


----------



## 13hm13

Karlowicz: Rebirth Symphony; Bianca da Molena; Serenade
M. Karlowicz (Composer), G. Noseda (Conductor), BBC Philharmonic (Orchestra)


----------



## Merl

Ive not played the Slavonic Dances for a while so I ripped Bostock's incomplete set to the car mp3. Its a frustrating set mainly as not all the dances are here. The sound is generally good (but I personally find it a bit bassy). Whilst Bostock gets a realistic Czech lilt from the RPO it still lacks the charm of Kubelik, the excitement of Harnoncourt, the sheer consistency and rhythms of Dohnanyi, the suppleness of Maazel, the enjoyment of Segerstam, the power of Dorati or the wonderful vivacity of Fischer. Ill stick with those recordings but if youre on a budget and dont mind missing dances then this is a decent budget set thats available for pennies online.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Byron Janis with Kirill Kondrashin conducting the Moscow Phil.

My used CD store is repaving, so everyone gets redirected to a dirt lot if they're lucky enough to find a space, then shuttled to the back door on a golf cart. I couldn't get in yesterday, but today I came at the right time. It was worth the trouble; I scored this set for $13.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Philips/Decca makes it hard to find that recording! Is that mono?


Symphony No.1 1958 = Stereo
Symphony No.2 1954 = Mono
Symphony No.3 1956 = Mono
Symphony No.4 1958 = Stereo

There are some van Beinum recordings on the Australian Decca Eloquence label.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Symphony No.1 1958 = Stereo
> Symphony No.2 1954 = Mono
> Symphony No.3 1956 = Mono
> Symphony No.4 1958 = Stereo
> 
> There are some van Beinum recordings on the Australian Decca Eloquence label.


I have an Eloquence release with the Violin Concerto and Tragic Overture, among other things, fantastic. They haven't released all of the symphonies yet, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Piano trio in B Op.8 & in E flat Op.40


----------



## xankl

The violin concerto which I'm pretty excited about seeing performed in a couple of weeks


----------



## Eramire156

*Music for Viola*

*Hans Gal
Suite Concertante for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 102a (1949)
Divertimento for Violin and Viola, Op. 90, No. 3 (1969)
Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 101 (1942)
Trio for Oboe, Violin and Viola, Op. 94 (1941)
*








*Hanna Pakkala, viola
Reijo Tunkkari, violin 
Irina Zahharenkova, piano 
Takuya Takashima, oboe 
Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra 
Sakari Oramo, conductor *

The beginning of other great series from Toccata Classics, I'm looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Flavius

BRAHMS: Die schone Magelone, op.33. Fischer-Dieskau, Richter (Brilliant)


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

I really love this music and the playing of the Parley of instruments leaves nothing to be desired. I have to hear it again because it fills me with such a sweet sadness,no vulgarity here only good company.

CD 1


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: La Damnation De Faust* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








I listened to a lot of Berlioz recently, so after this I'll give him a break! But for now I'm tackling 'La Damnation De Faust'. Not a work I'm overly familiar with. Pretty good, but perhaps not in my Berlioz favourites list.


----------



## starthrower

I bought this a year ago and just realized I haven't played 4-6. Part of the complete set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Richter with the Warsaw Phil.

I prefer Ashkenazy with Previn, but this one is different enough to be interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various vocal/choral works part one of two tonight.

Max was most often associated with the music depicting his adopted Orkney homeland, but one work in particular from before then was pivotal in establishing his reputation as something of an _avant-garde_ gunslinger, earning him a certain amount of notoriety as a result.

_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ didn't make for particularly comfortable listening 50 years ago and it still packs a punch now - it baldly depicts George III in the throes of one of his bouts of insanity, but there is a certain poignancy as one can imagine the king being somehow aware of his problems despite rambling on to himself about nothing in particular. The music, scored for a small chamber ensemble, is as angular as the subject would suggest and whatever misgivings one could have about the voyeuristic element in witnessing someone's mental collapse at least it could be said that this is a Mad Scene in the truest sense of the word.

In a way, _Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ could be described as a follow-up - this time the subject is an Australian woman who went into meltdown when she was jilted by her fiancé on the morning of their wedding sometime during the 1850s. Despite occasionally punctuating her monologue with profanities Miss Donnithorne's derangement is far less animated than King George III's: she deals with her particular anguish by internalising it - becoming a recluse and leaving everything around her untouched (including the wedding breakfast), perhaps hoping that if she could 'freeze' the day then her intended husband would show up after all. It is said that this real-life person inspired Charles Dickens to create the character of Miss Havisham in _Great Expectations_.

Of the many PMD works inspired by Orkney the most powerful is _Black Pentecost_, which is as grim and apocalyptic as the title suggests. The text comes from a story by George Mackay Brown, an Orkney poet whose words were regularly set by Maxwell Davies, and describes the impact the ruthless megabucks exploitation of the land (known as _Operation Black Star_) has on the fragile ecosystem of those remote islands and how it displaces the local population.

In rather lighter vein is _Stone Litany_, inspired by the discovery of Viking runic graffiti inside an ancient burial chamber. Max has a last laugh both with and at himself - as a postscript the final movement bears as its title the approximate translation of one of the inscriptions:

_'MAKUS MATTR RÆISTRUNAR THÆSAR'_

_'MAX THE MIGHTY CARVED THESE RUNES'_

_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone, flute/piccolo, clarinet, violin, cello, piano/dulcimer/harpsichord and percussion [Texts: Randolph Stow/George III] (1969):
_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ - monodrama for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion [Text: Randolph Stow] (1974):



_Westerlings_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, two baritones and unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: George Mackay Brown/_Pater Noster_ in Orkney Norse] (1977):



_Stone Litany: Runes from a House for the Dead_ for wordless mezzo-soprano and orchestra (1973):
_Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):



_Five Carols_ for unaccompanied treble and alto voices [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1966):
_Solstice of Light_ - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and organ [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Boulez/Vienna. A crystal clear performance, refreshing to return to now and then.


I was blown away when I first heard this, but am somehow less impressed after a few listens. Not sure what gives...


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Beverly Somach and Harriet Salerno performing violin sonatas:


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> Richter with the Warsaw Phil.
> 
> I prefer Ashkenazy with Previn, but this one is different enough to be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 125952


I was absolutely blown away when I heard this recently. Second only to Rachmaninov's own recording with Stokowski I think (but in infinitely better sound!)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to some individual tracks I downloaded of Rihards Dubra's music from various discs while dinner is heating up in the oven......Indian food


----------



## Flavius

Mahler; Schumann; Reger: Lieder (Des Knaben Wunderhorn...); Frauenliebe und Leben; DerBrief.... Christa Ludwig, Gerald Moore (EMI)


----------



## Rambler

*Montserrat Caballe - Opera Gala* Decca








To finish this evening I'm listening to this disc of Italian operatic arias sung by Montserrat Caballe. I'm not quite sure how I ended up with this disc in my collection, as I'm not a particular fan of this singer or Italian opera from this period.

Nice enough I suppose.

Early to bed because I'm off hiking up a hill tomorrow - it promises to be another sunny day in the north of England (I've wasted the last two sunny days with errands to do). Back to the normal wind and rain on Thursday I believe!


----------



## Marinera

Corelli..Corelli.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Serenade in E major for string orchestra, op.22. Jaroslav Krček, Capella Istropolitana. Currently, the second movement waltz. This is really beautiful. The whole work is great but oddly I prefer the Suk on the same disc.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas 30 to 32. Arrau (Decca)


----------



## flamencosketches

Flavius said:


> Beethoven: Sonatas 30 to 32. Arrau (Decca)


I really want to get Arrau's Beethoven sonatas cycle on Decca. Until then, I can only imagine that he is absolutely amazing in these two works...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D Minor, Op 125


----------



## Colin M

Vaughn Williams The Lark Ascending Manze, Royal Liverpool Ehnes (violin)

Just a very lyrical piece and part of a great collection on Onyx that includes Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis and Serenade to Music and on and on. Highly recommended!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op.33. Mstislav Rostropovich, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. I'm not too big on Tchaikovsky but I really enjoyed this piece.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia, and Carolyn Sampson (soprano) in music by Eriks Esenvalds:










*Passion and Resurrection
Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## Duncan

*eighth blackbird: meanwhile*

*eighth blackbird*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mbcNqoWPyfD5AY16-9aTb9qbRfGiB1QIc

*Works*

Adès: Catch Op. 4
Etezady: About Time from Damaged Goods
Etezady: Eleventh Hour from Damaged Goods
Glass, P: Music in Similar Motion
Hartke: Meanwhile: Incidental music to imaginary puppet plays
Hurel, P: ...à mesure
Mazzou: Still Life With Avalanche

*Grammy Awards
55th Awards (2012)
Best Chamber Music Recording*

*Grammy Awards
55th Awards (2012)
Best Contemporary Classical Composition*


----------



## Duncan

*Filament*

*Bryce Dessner (guitar), Nico Muhly (organ)
eighth blackbird*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mM9SBcvi2LeM1tttq009CYv7S0-fv-icI

*Works*

Dessner: Murder Ballades
Glass, P: Two Pages
Lott: This is my Line
Lott: To Love
Muhly: Doublespeak

*Grammy Awards
58th Awards (2015)
Best Chamber Music Recording*


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the12th century to the present by *Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez* and others including the anonymous composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript._
The Dowland Project
-*John Potter* - tenor, director
-Miloš Valent - violin, viola
-John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
-Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## 13hm13

Great Rach. preludes (and other stuff) ... on this release (CD or DVD) ...

Valentina Lisitsa---Live at the Royal Albert Hall (2012)









01 Sergei Rachmaninoff Prelude in G minor- Alla Marcia, Op. 23, No. 5
02 Ludwig van Beethoven Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 - "Für Elise"
03 Franz Liszt "La Campanella", S. 141, No. 3 in G sharp minor
04 Sergei Rachmaninoff Prelude in G major - Moderato, Op. 32, No. 5
05 Frédéric Chopin Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2
06 Alexander Scriabin 2 Poèmes, Op. 32, I. Poème in F sharp, II. Poème in D
07 Sergei Rachmaninoff Prelude in G sharp minor - Allegro, Op. 32, No. 12
08 Ludwig van Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"
09 Sergei Rachmaninoff Prelude in B minor - Lento, Op. 32, No. 10
10 Frédéric Chopin Nocturne in C minor, Op. 48, No. 1
11 Franz Liszt Un Sospiro, S. 144, No.3
12 Alexander Scriabin "Mosquito" Etude - Prestissimo, Op. 43, No. 3
13 Franz Liszt Liebesträume, S.541
14 Sergei Rachmaninoff Etudes-Tableux Op. 39, No. 6 in A minor
15 Frédéric Chopin Nocturne in D flat major, Op. 27, No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Scottish' & 4 'Italian'

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## 13hm13

A good, modern symphony from this little-know, short-lived French composer...









(The symph. could sound ever better with a more proficient orchestra/conductor. )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

Walton Symphony no 1, Violin Concerto 









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra 









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto 









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods









Tippett Symphonies 3&4 and Symphony in Bb


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon, / Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184/ Elégie for horn and piano, Op. 168/Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100.

Ensemble Wien-Berlin, James Levine (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18/ Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat- Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rare performances from Claudio Arrau, the Beethoven from a 1985 Royal Festival Hall concert (when he would have been 83) and the Schumann a radio broadcast from 1961.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Luigi Roni (The King of Egypt), Nicola Marinucci (Messenger) & Esther Casas (Priestess)

Royal Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.

Label : EMI
Year : 1974


----------



## sonance

Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Concerto funebre; Sonatas and Suites for solo violin
Alina Ibragimova, violin; Britten Sinfonia (hyperion)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.7 in E minor, op.70. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra. A great performance. As for the music, this sounds like another Brahms 4th. I like this more than Dvořák's other symphonies that I've heard for that Brahmsian flavor.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 37


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Bach sonatas with cello and organ! Even some nice choral preludes for the same instruments. I want to do that for cello/guitar!


----------



## Marinera

Arvo Part


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

Concerti Grossi Op.6

No.8 - 12


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Duncan

*Entre elle et lui*

*Natalie Dessay (soprano), Michel Legrand (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwicSJys1hYOTYBxVVSTv1NMalWU9Odko

"After her triumphs in the world's great opera houses, Natalie Dessay crosses over. A tribute to the legendary Michel Legrand who has scored some of the most famous musical soundtracks.

This autumn, starting in fine fashion with two concerts at Paris' legendary 'music hall' the Olympia, she undertakes a tour of France with the celebrated composer and jazz pianist Michel Legrand."

_"Treat yourself or a needy Francophile to this delicious if unlikely combination...She is breathy, sexy, passionate and wonderfully virtuosic in the tongue-twisting Chanson de Delphine...And Windmills of Your Mind sounds so much better in French."_
- The Times

*Works*

Legrand: Chanson de Delphine (from the movie Les Demoiselles de Rochefort)
Legrand: Chanson de Delphine à Lancien (from the movie Les Demoiselles de Rochefort)
Legrand: Conseil de la Fée Lilas (from the movie Peau d'Âne)
Legrand: Duo de Guy et Geneviève (from the movie Les Parapluies de Cherbourg)
Legrand: L'âme soeur à l'hameçon
Legrand: La chanson
Legrand: La chanson de Louba
Legrand: La valse des lilas
Legrand: Le Cinéma
Legrand: Le rouge et le noir
Legrand: Mon dernier concert
Legrand: Papa can you hear me? (from Yentl)
Legrand: The Windmills of your Mind
Legrand: What are you doing the rest of your life?


----------



## Duncan

*Messiaen: Turangalîla Symphony*

*Steven Osborne (piano) & Cynthia Millar (ondes Martenot)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena*

"The Messiaen Monster', ridiculed by critics at its premiere-in the best tradition of works of genius-is now 'established as one of the most astonishing classics of the twentieth century', as Nigel Simeone writes in the booklet of this brilliant new release. The joyful generosity of the orchestral writing and kaleidoscopic nature of the musical invention make Turangalîla one of Messiaen's most characteristic and appealing works, considered by many to be his masterpiece. As well as the distinctive sound of the ondes martenot, the other striking feature is the virtuoso piano part-it is in some ways a concerto, although the sheer scale of the orchestral contribution belies that specific title. Rarely has it been more explosively performed than here, with an acknowledged living master of Messiaen's piano music, Steven Osborne, at the keyboard."

_"Any performance must keep sight of the romantic, sometimes disturbing, core of the work. This is clearly understood in this performance from Juanjo Mena and the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra...the essentials are there...[Osborne] brings authority to the piano cadenzas and poetry to the filigree passages, while the orchestra players are clearly having fun."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"A unity of vision between pianist and conductor helps make this Turangalila prevail where others are compromised...the concentrated meditative quality Mena and Osborne lend to the sixth movement rotates the symphony on its axis...No other conductor gets inside Messiaen's overlapping currents of cyclic time like Mena."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Kalkbrenner: Chamber Music

Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Linos Ensemble

Kalkbrenner: Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Kalkbrenner: Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132
Kalkbrenner: Sextet in G Major, Op. 58

Release Date: 1st Dec 2014


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Vespers*

St. Petersburg Chamber Choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various vocal/choral works part two this afternoon.

_Into the Labyrinth_ - cantata for tenor and orchestra [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1983):










_Lullabye For Lucy_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1981):
_One Star, at Last_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1984):
_House Of Winter_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Sea Runes_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Apple-Basket: Apple-Blossom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1990):
_Corpus Christi, with Cat & Mouse_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: extract from the 16th century _Richard Hill Commonplace Book_] (1993):
_A Hoy Calendar_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1994):



_Hymn to the Word of God_ - motet for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Greek orthodox liturgy] (1991):



_The Turn of the Tide_ for children's choir and orchestra [Text: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1992):



_Job_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources, trans. by Stephen Mitchell and adapted by David Lemon] (1997):


----------



## eljr

I have been loving this one the last couple weeks!


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Endimione" (Halstead/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #31 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #31 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34/ Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Gramophone Magazine February 2018



> There's no lack of personalities on display here…here we have a band of equals…The players are thrillingly daring in the Scherzo [of the Schumann], taken at a breakneck tempo with fizzing accents, but though you suspect that Sudbin is the ringleader here, there's plenty of give and take within the group.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 125991


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26
Piano Quarter No. 3 in G minor, Op. 60
Three Intermezzi for solo piano, Op. 117

Leopold String Trio
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2006


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas for Piano and Violin 9 & 10


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## Jacck

*Respighi - Roman Trilogy*
JoAnn Falletta / Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Piano Trio in C Op.87
Piano Trio in C minor Op.101
Trio in A minor Op.114 (piano - clarinet - cello)


----------



## Flavius

Granada, 1013--1502. Hesperion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## Bourdon

*Old Vienna*


----------



## MusicSybarite

eljr said:


> I have been loving this one the last couple weeks!


I've heard few works by Jenkins, and this certainly stands out. A very good work.


----------



## Merl

I've been listening to Zender's Schubert today. Enjoyable performance of Symphony 5 but I've still not played all of this set even though I've had it years.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Symphony no. 2 in G minor, op.34
Serenade in F major, op. 31*









*Herbert Blomstedt
Gothenburg Symphony *


----------



## Flavius

Cant de la Sibilia: Siblia latine.... Figueras, La Capella Reial/ Savall (Astree)


----------



## xankl

Mirrors is probably all I have time for this morning but the rest later


----------



## Bourdon

Flavius said:


> Cant de la Sibilia: Siblia latine.... Figueras, La Capella Reial/ Savall (Astree)


Long time ago that I listened to this one


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sym. No.3 in F, Violin Concerto in D. Zehetmair, Cleveland Orch./ Dohnanyi (Warner)


----------



## Colin M

Delius Appalachia & Song of the High Hills Sir Andrew Davis BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

The first from his time in America which remembers a Slave song that describe the impermanence of family and being "sold down the river." The second from his many summers spent in the land he 'adopted', Norway. Both beautiful in their own very special ways.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Vespers*
> 
> St. Petersburg Chamber Choir.
> 
> View attachment 125987





Merl said:


> I've been listening to Zender's Schubert today. Enjoyable performance of Symphony 5 but I've still not played all of this set even though I've had it years.
> 
> View attachment 126015





Flavius said:


> Brahms: Sym. No.3 in F, Violin Concerto in D. Zehetmair, Cleveland Orch./ Dohnanyi (Warner)





Colin M said:


> Delius Appalachia & Song of the High Hills Sir Andrew Davis BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> 
> The first from his time in America which remembers a Slave song that describe the impermanence of family and being "sold down the river." The second from his many summers spent in the land he 'adopted', Norway. Both beautiful in their own very special ways.


These are only few from many wonderful presentations I found today from you, my friends. The Schubert, especially is also my first choice. 

* I must be a little patient with my posting. The last 2 weeks my account faces some technical difficulties / problems. I must wait for administrative help, because I fear everything will collapse and I will must start all over again from the very beginning.


----------



## Flavius

Biber: Battalia a 10; Requiem a 15 in Concerto. La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Le Concert des Nations/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126026


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Otello

National Philharmonic Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

recorded 1978, digitally remastered 2013


----------



## D Smith

Yesterday and today's listening.

Stravinsky: Firebird. Boulez/ Chicago. My favourite recording of this.










Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 4. Karajan/Berlin










Mahler: Symphony No. 1. Abbado/Berlin. Great live recording.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Barenboim/Berlin. Sublime.


----------



## Forsooth

*Heavenly Voices.* Very nicely recorded album. Sung by The Oxford Girls' Choir, David Skinner, dir.
Includes music by Robert Fayrfax, John Redford, and others.


----------



## robin4

*Firefighter Alex DeLeon of South Lake Tahoe, bundles up against the cold wind as a ridge between Sonoma and Lake County on the Kincade fire burns. *

*Firefighters Prayer*

_When I am called to duty, God wherever flames may rage,
give me strength to save a life, whatever be its age.

Help me to embrace a little child before it's too late,
or save an older person from the horror of that fate.

Enable me to be alert to hear the weakest shout,
and quickly and efficiently to put the fire out.

I want to fill my calling and to give the best in me,
to guard my neighbor and protect his property.

And if according to your will I have to lose my life,
bless with your protecting hand my loving family from strife.

_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in hymns to St Cecilia:


----------



## 13hm13

After hearing Valentina Lisitsa's version of Rach. Sonata 1, I could not return to Weissenberg ...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 50 No. 1 in B flat major/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major/ String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Christus

Nicolas Horvath


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No 7.

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Myaskovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 13

Ural Youth Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Rudin



> Gramophone Magazine October 2019
> 
> In rejecting excessive languor without entirely short-circuiting [the Thirteenth's] inconsolable emotional trajectory, Rudin exposes more clearly its motivic workings and unlikely stylistic roots. Tauter speeds and lighter textures are not quite so helpful in the longer, more accessible companion-piece…The present release is certainly worth a punt.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper- Herbert von Karajan

Performing on the Gala

Vocals - Birgit Nilsson (tracks: D2), Ettore Bastianini (tracks: E1), Fernando Corena (tracks: D2), Giulietta Simionato (tracks: E1), Joan Sutherland (tracks: D2), Jussi Björling (tracks: E1), Leontyne Price (tracks: E1), Ljuba Welitsch (tracks: E1), Mario Del Monaco (tracks: D2), Renata Tebaldi (tracks: D2), Teresa Berganza (tracks: D2)



> BBC Music Magazine May 2007
> 
> The most luxuriantly Viennese of all Fledermice, with Karajan and the Philharmonic at their most effervescent and a delectable Staatsoper cast, plus a gala of 1950s Decca stars including Björling, Nilsson and Sutherland.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Images, pour orchestre. Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Sir Simon and the CBSO are surprisingly great in Debussy. This is my new favorite recording of this work. Very lush.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A mixed programme taken from the great tenor's RCA catalogue. 1950s recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic. Awesome so far... I go in phases of appreciating Bruckner and being totally bored by his music but now I think I am more in the former. This is a massive symphony. One can see why he dedicated it to God, a religious guy like him dedicating music of this grandeur to anyone else would be sacrilege.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral and chamber works part one this morning and early afternoon. Works are for conventional orchestra unless otherwise indicated.

_Fantasia on a Ground and Two Pavans_, after Henry Purcell for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, harpsichord and percussion (1968):
_Vesalii Icones_ - music-theatre work after _The Stations of the Cross_ and anatomical pictures from Vesalius' _De humani corporis fabrica_ for dancer, solo cello, viola, flute, clarinet, piano, out-of-tune piano and percussion (1969):



_St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot on a pavan by John Bull (1969):










_Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):



_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_ for instrumental ensemble (1970):










_Seven In Nomine_ for wind quintet, string quartet and harp, partly after John Taverner, John Bull and William Blitheman (1965):
Suite from the soundtrack for the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ for instrumental ensemble (1971): 
Suite from the soundtrack for the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ for instrumental ensemble (1971):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I think the _Waldstein_ is possibly my favourite Beethoven sonata.

Superb playing from Emil Gilels.


----------



## Marinera

Disk 14 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box

*Charles Tessier - Carnets de voyages*









"The works of the French lutenist and composer Charles Tessier give evidence of his vast curiosity and extensive travels in the years around 1600. He achieved a happy balance in his works between the different cultures of his time, with popular songs and refined airs de cour, a mixture of rusticity and delicacy that reflects the tastes of the court of Henri IV. With this recording Le Poème Harmonique and Vincent Dumestre invite us to take a look at the travels and the encounters that enriched the joyful works of this very interesting composer."


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic. Awesome so far... I go in phases of appreciating Bruckner and being totally bored by his music but now I think I am more in the former. This is a massive symphony. One can see why he dedicated it to God, a religious guy like him dedicating music of this grandeur to anyone else would be sacrilege.


What an adagio... Mahler clearly took some cues from this one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD38


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner - Masses 1-3*

*Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg
Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum*

_"Like Bruckner, Eugen Jochum came from a devout Catholic family and began his musical life as a church organist. He would have known the Mass texts more or less inside out, which explains why his readings focus not on the sung parts - which, for the most part, present the text in a relatively four-square fashion - but on the orchestral writing which, given the gloriously full-bodied playing of the Bavarian orchestra, so lusciously illuminates familiar words. He approaches the Masses with many of the same ideas he so eloquently propounds in his recordings of the symphonies and the music unfolds with a measured, almost relaxed pace which creates a sense of vast spaciousness. This can have its drawbacks: you can be so entranced by the beautifully moulded orchestral introduction to the Benedictus from the D minor Mass that the entry of a rather full-throated Marga Schiml comes as a rude interruption. DG's transfers are extraordinarily good - they really_ seem to have produced a sound which combines the warmth of the original LP with the clarity of detail we expect from CD."
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner: Te Deum and other works
*
*Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum*

*Works*

Bruckner: Ave Maria (1856), WAB 5
Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Bruckner: Christus factus est, WAB 11
Bruckner: Ecce sacerdos magnus
Bruckner: Locus iste, WAB 23
Bruckner: Offertorium: Afferentur regi
Bruckner: Os justi meditabitur sapientiam
Bruckner: Pange lingua
Bruckner: Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra
Bruckner: Te Deum in C major, WAB 45
Bruckner: Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46
Bruckner: Vexilla regis
Bruckner: Virga Jesse floruit


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner: Missa Solemnis*

*Johanna Winkel (soprano), Sophie Harmsen (mezzo), Sebastian Kohlhepp (tenor), Ludwig Mittelhammer (baritone)
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, Łukasz Borowicz*

"Anyone familiar with Bruckner, his symphonic architectures reaching for the stars as well as his later Missas from the 1860s, may well be amazed at how deep his Missa Solemnis is still rooted in the solid tradition of Viennese Classicism. In this recording, this rarely heard and recently re-edited and newly published gem is put into the context of the inauguration service of collegiate provost Friedrich Mayr on 14 September 1854 in St. Florian, for which it was written. It is interspersed with the original Proper settings by Robert Führer, Joseph Eybler, and Johann Baptist Gänsbacher. Recorded at the Konzerthaus Berlin in June 2017. A co-produktion with Deutschlandfunk Kultur."

_"A fascinating glimpse of another side to the composer which is made all the more intriguing in these exemplary performances."_
- Music Web International

_"The Tantum Ergo and Magnificat in B-flat recall Schubert, the music's lightness and transparency enhanced by the performances: the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin's period sensibilities the perfect foil for a lithe RIAS Kammerchor under Łukasz Borowicz. The three rarer items fit into the sequence nicely, with Gänsbacher's breezily affirmative Te Deum a highlight."_
- The Arts Desk


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126037


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, conductor

recorded 1961, digitally remastered in 1997, reissued 2012


----------



## Bourdon

*Odes to Saint Cecilia*


----------



## Itullian

Opus 20 quartets


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 126036
> 
> 
> *Bruckner: Missa Solemnis*
> 
> *Johanna Winkel (soprano), Sophie Harmsen (mezzo), Sebastian Kohlhepp (tenor), Ludwig Mittelhammer (baritone)
> Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, Łukasz Borowicz*


That looks interesting.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)



> The Guardian 5th June 2014
> 
> In 2012, Kolesnikov took first prize in the Honens piano competition in Canada, and on the evidence of his effortlessly refined playing here, he was a worthy winner. His performances never overstretch the boundaries of what are, essentially, salon pieces...But Kolesnikov invests them with their own quietly distinctive character.


----------



## jim prideaux

Have returned to what I imagined was my favourite recording of Beethoven's wonderful 1st Piano Concerto and I can confirm that in my opinion I was not wrong...…

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.

I have been fortunate to pick up the complete cycle second hand as I did originally only have 1 and 2.....

3 and 4 are with the Concertgebouw as opposed to the BRSO but that will no doubt bring about little change in standards.....Kurt Sanderling (as I believe I may have commented earlier)strikes me as one of the 'greats' although it would appear that there are not that many recordings of his available....I am nonetheless intrigued by what he might contribute with his recordings of my favourite composer...Sibelius.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Cohn - Little Overture (Piccinnini et al/XLNT)
Cage - The Perilous Night (Kirstein/Columbia)
Druckman - Delizie Contente che L'alme Beate (Dorian Quintet/Vox Box)
Rochberg - Piano Trio (Kooper et al/Turnabout)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26/ Bull, O: Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso/ Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay.


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies *

Symphony No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 10
Symphony No. 12 In D Minor Op. 112 "The Year 1917"
Symphony No. 2 "Dedication To October", Op. 14 (In One Movement)
Symphony No. 10 In E Minor Op. 93

_Gennady Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Have returned to what I imagined was my favourite recording of Beethoven's wonderful 1st Piano Concerto and I can confirm that in my opinion I was not wrong...…
> 
> Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.
> 
> I have been fortunate to pick up the complete cycle second hand as I did originally only have 1 and 2.....
> 
> 3 and 4 are with the Concertgebouw as opposed to the BRSO but that will no doubt bring about little change in standards.....Kurt Sanderling (as I believe I may have commented earlier)strikes me as one of the 'greats' although it would appear that there are not that many recordings of his available....I am nonetheless intrigued by what he might contribute with his recordings of my favourite composer...Sibelius.


the recording and interpretation of the 2nd is equally as fine but now have moved on to something a little different...…

Stenhammar-2nd Symphony performed by the Gothenburg S.O. conducted by Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks interesting.


Give it a listen - link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n3E-t2qv_TUgCe7N4Gz-rtr_G-zj183s0









*Bruckner: Missa Solemnis*

*Johanna Winkel (soprano), Sophie Harmsen (mezzo), Sebastian Kohlhepp (tenor), Ludwig Mittelhammer (baritone)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, Łukasz Borowicz*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 1*

Ashkenazy's interpretation seems to be have received a love it/hate it response from reviewers. On first hearing, it is attractive enough for a cold, rainy Thursday.


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Natania Davrath (soprano).

Orchestra conducted by Pierre De La Roche


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Mollie John said:


> Give it a listen - link to complete album -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n3E-t2qv_TUgCe7N4Gz-rtr_G-zj183s0


I'm listening now.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Kammersymphonie [Chamber symphony] no. 1, op. 9 (1906)


----------



## robin4

_"The reformer is always right about what is wrong.

He is generally wrong about what is right."_

Illustrated London News, Oct. 28, 1922

*G. K. Chesterton*


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


Just an FYI, this was spectacular! (just released here in the states today)

IMHO of course


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> Just an FYI, this was spectacular! (just released here in the states today)


Judith shows how a woman can get ahead. Or a head. 

I wonder how this stacks up to the Robert King recording. That's the one I have.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances.*

I've never heard this before. I love the orchestration. He even sticks a saxophone in there.


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux, Symphony No 2, Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris










Vivid piece, which contrasts a smaller group within the orchestra with the full ensemble. Started with the first symphony but skipped to the second after getting bored in the first movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two concept albums - very different concepts and very different music but both beautifully sung and played.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances.*
> 
> I've never heard this before. I love the orchestration. He even sticks a saxophone in there.


Probably my favourite Rachmaninov piece and also the first I listened to rather than hearing in the background. I love it!


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov on this release ...









Great Russian Pianists--Stanislav Neigauz vol.1

Stanislav Neigauz, piano vol.1

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873 - 1943)
1 Prelude d-moll, ?p.23 ? 3 
2 Prelude D-Dur, ?p.23 ? 4
3 Prelude g-moll, ?p.23 ? 5 
4 Prelude C-Dur, ?p.32 ? 1 
5 Prelude f-moll, ?p.32 ? 6
6 Elegy, ?p.3 ? 1 
7 Etude-tableaux C-Dur, ?p.33 ? 2 
8 Etude-tableaux es-moll, ?p.33 ? 3 
9 Etude-tableaux g-moll, ?p.33 ? 8
10 Etude-tableaux a-moll, ?p.39 ? 2

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)
11 Prelude A-Dur, ?p.15 ? 1 
12 Prelude fis-moll, ?p.15 ? 2
13 Prelude E-Dur, ?p.15 ? 4 
14 Prelude Ges-Dur, ?p.16 ? 3 
15 Prelude es-moll , ?p.16 ? 4 
Three pieces, op.45
16 No1 Feuillet d'album Es-Dur
17 No2 Poeme fantasque C-Dur
18 No3 Prelude Es-Dur
Piano concerto fis-moll, op. 20

Total: 70.38

USSR State Symphony orchestra 
Conductor - Vladimir Doubrovsky
Recorded: 5.02.1952 (11-13); 19.05.1952 (2, 16-18); 29.09.1952 (14-15); 1.12.1952 (4, 8-9); 21.03.1955 (3, 7, 10); 23.03.1955 (1,5, 6); 
11.05.1970 (19-21)
Restoration: Vista Vera, 2006

Buy from 2CO


----------



## Tristan

*Purcell* - Sound the Trumpet!

My personal favorite recording of this piece, with Andreas Scholl and Christophe Dumaux:






I hope no one saw me lip-syncing this. Probably my favorite work to lip-sync to. Would that I could actually sing it


----------



## Faramundo

Concerning the Von Mutter CD, I can appreciate the violin concerto at times but the second work by is way too offshore for me...


----------



## Marinera

*Cavalli - L'Amore Innamorato*
L'Arpeggiata & Christa Pluhar; Hana Blazikova, Nuria Rial - sopranos


----------



## canouro

*César Franck: Symphony in D Minor *
Pierre Monteux, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Igor Stravinsky: Petrouchka*
Pierre Monteux, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Zighera


----------



## Merl

Schubert's Unfinished and Great symphonies today. Gotta admit to really enjoying Zender's quirky take on both and the fact he isn't afraid to ad the odd accent here and there to give the music a lovely tilt. Muy bien.


----------



## 13hm13

This CD is from 1997: VIRTUOSA VALENTINA! VOL. 2

I think her playing has improved since then.

Audiophile-quality sonics on this release.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Eramire156 said:


> *Wilhelm Stenhammar
> Symphony no. 2 in G minor, op.34
> Serenade in F major, op. 31*
> 
> View attachment 126016
> 
> 
> *Herbert Blomstedt
> Gothenburg Symphony *


A lovely disc, and it's on full length! (more than 80 minutes).


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.5; Viola Concerto. Imai, Malmo Sym. Orch./ Atzmon, Markiz (BIS)


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> Judith shows how a woman can get ahead. Or a head.
> 
> .


LOL!!!!

she sure does!


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1; Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Haochen Zhang, Dima Slobodeniouk, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## mvellom

Mahler 9, Rattle, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Complete Songs. Groop, Garben (NDR)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Ballades Op. 10* Idel Biret on Naxos








Ah the Brahms piano sonatas. All early works and not favourite Brahms. Perhaps he is trying too hard. But I must admit I thoroughly enjoy the Andante second movement and the Intermezzo fourth movement.

The Ballades are more like it though. These give a good intimation of the late great piano music.

I have no other recordings of these works to compare. No grumbles here but I suspect there may well be superior performances around.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Lira concertos: cd 40










Hugo Ruf, lira
Susanne Lautenbacher, Ruth Nielen violins
Franz Beyer, Heinz Berndt violas
Oswald Uhl cello Johannes Koch viola de gamba
Wolfgang Hoffmann & Helmuth Irmscher horns


----------



## Duncan

*Sacred Duets*

*Nuria Rial (soprano), Valer Sabadus (countertenor) & Julia Schroder (violin)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m12YmGEUMmgc6c1Ar1I9_0D3COw_bRyo4

_"a bold and beautifully researched showcase for a repertoire badly in need of a champion...[Rial's] vocal agility and purity are as striking as ever here...Sabadus's smoky, rounded countertenor makes an effective foil for Rial's bright soprano, bringing depth and colour to the blend, while retaining his own tonal identity."_
- Gramophone

_"Her voice is pristine, gracious, featherweight; she shapes her lines with an understated finesse that sounds as natural as the wind...The duos sound sumptuous, a gorgeous vocal blend, but for the most part the singers treat the material as non-declamatory and reflective rather than dramatic."_
- The Guardian

*Works*

Bononcini, G B: La conversione di Maddalena: Cor imbelle a due nemici
Caldara: La frode della castita: Si pensi alla vendetta
Caldara: Santa Francesca romana: E ristoro a un cor che pena
Colonna, G P: Salomone amante: Partite dolori
Colonna, G P: Salomone amante: Su l'arco d'amore
Gabrielli: Sigismondo, re di Borgogna: Aure voi de' miei sospiri
Lotti: L'umilta coronata in Esther: Sempre fido, sempre grato
Pasquini, B: Sant'Agnese: Vaga rosa
Porpora: Il Gedeone: Quasi locuste che intorno
Porpora: Il martirio di San Giovanni Nepomuceno: Della fragile mia vita
Porpora: Il verbo in carne: Lascia ch'io veda almeno
Scarlatti, A: San Casimiro, re di Polonia: Al serto le rose
Torelli: Concerto grosso in C minor for violin Op. 8 No. 8


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: Symphony in C & Carmen Suites Nos. 1 & 2* Orchestre National de France conducted by Seiji Ozawa on EMI








Also includes Jeix d'enfants -Auite and Overture: Patrie.

Tuneful and full of life. Superior easy listening.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
> 
> Natania Davrath (soprano).
> 
> Orchestra conducted by Pierre De La Roche


For an authentic flavour in these songs this recording can't be beat.


----------



## Malx

Disc one from this newly arrived box set featuring Symphony No 1.
I had a couple of the individual discs but the cheapest way to add the others was to buy the box - although it did take a while to get here from Illinois.


----------



## canouro

*Carl Orff ‎- Carmina Burana*
Rafael Frühbeck De Burgos, New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra


----------



## xankl

I enjoy this enough to return to it from time to time, the small snippet of the cello sonata it ends with is beautiful...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Boyce Op. 2 symphonies:


----------



## starthrower

Don't know how I missed this series all these years.


----------



## jim prideaux

Stenhammar-1st Symphony.

Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & 2 Intermezzo's*London Symphony Orchestra with Clifford Curzon conducted by George Szell on Decca








Is this my favourite post Beethoven 19th century concerto? It's certainly a contender. I've heard that even Benjamin Britten (a notorious dis-liker of Brahms) was impressed by it. The music seems almost angry at times - Brahms shaking his fist almost in the manner of Beethoven.

This is an excellent performance.


----------



## Flavius

Stenhammar: Serenade op. 31, including 'Reverenza'. Gothenburg S.O./ Jarvi (BIS)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Organ chorales from the Neumeister collection by Bach. Kay Johannsen playing. Nicelaidbackbach!


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> For an authentic flavour in these songs this recording can't be beat.


I agree, can't be beat. Love it!


----------



## Flavius

Grieg: Lyrische Stucke, Bks I--IV. Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Cello concerto # 1 in C major, Cello concerto # 2 in D Major










Christine Walevska cello
English Chamber Orchestra, Edo de Waart conductor


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa and Fazil Say performing French songs:


----------



## Duncan

*Róbert Mandel: Hurdy-Gurdy Collection*

*Róbert Mandel (gurdy, symphonia, vielle a rue, vielle en, luth), Miklós Spányi (organ), Gábor Kállay (tenor recorders, rebec), László Jakobi (rebec, cello, bass drum), István Márta (tabor, tambourine, triangle, harpsichord)

Muzsikás Ensemble, Ökrös Gypsy Ensemble*

*Link to complete album - *






Medieval Dances, Medieval Chants. Dances from the "Danserye" collection, Hajdu Dances etc. Includes works by Vivaldi, Corrette, Delavigne.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel Op 3 6 Concerti grossi:










Tafelmusik,Jean Lamon, music director


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## pmsummer

QUIETUDE
*Chopin - Debussy - Mendelssohn - Respighi - Salzedo - Satie - Sibelius*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/ Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65/ Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821/ Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonys No. 13 in F major, K112/ Symphony No. 14 in A major, K114/Symphony No. 15 in G major, K124

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Marinera

Lalo - Violin Concerto in F Major op.20


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

arranged for violin

Rachel Podger (violin)



> Gramophone Magazine June 2019
> 
> Podger adopts the Suites with bravura and the confidence that while their nature may change, their stature will not be diminished… Shorter strings allow for graceful ornamentation of gigues beyond the reach of even the most fleet-fingered cellist… whereas the sarabandes demand all of Podger's bow control and even then their essential gravity is necessarily modulated with the smile of a more flowing pulse.


----------



## Faramundo

Last night's CD and this morning's LP set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A wonderful disc of mostly little known songs from Broadway shows by Bernstein, Blitzstein, Sondheim and Weil.


----------



## Faramundo

Radio Devin (Slovakia) is one of the last radio stations on Medium Waves to broadcast a fair amount of classical and contemporary music on the AM dial. They are on 1098 khz and broadcasting from Nitra , Slovakia.
I can perfectly hear them at night from France, using a pocket "ultralight" receiver (Tecsun PL380) that costs next to nothing.
Occasional interferences occur from Spain's Radio Cinco which operates on 1098 too (from Almeria and Lugo).
If the link works, you'll have an idea of what they play in Contemporary; that was last sunday's night show.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Muti's first recording of the Verdi _Requiem_, made in 1979, a performance with a wide dynamic range, speeds often either thrillingly fast (the _Dies irae_) or slower than usual (the _Lacrymosa_).

He has a fine quartet of soloists, though some have been bettered on other sets. With Scotto you have to offset the wonderfully committed and imagainative use of the text with the occasional squaliness on top. I'm prepared to put up with it for what she brings to the table in dramatic awareness and specificity. Baltsa is just about ideal in the mezzo role, Luchetti and Nesterenko are less interesting but never inadequate.

An interesting alternative to my other favourite version (Giulini).


----------



## haydnguy

As I recall, this one was my least favorite album of Bezaly's. It's an early album of hers (maybe her first?) and the pieces that were chosen just don't do her talent justice. My other copy was misplaced in the garage so I thought I'd get another copy (cheap).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral and chamber works part two for late morning and early afternoon. Works are for conventional orchestra unless otherwise indicated.

_Psalm 124_ for flute, bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello, guitar, glockenspiel and marimba (1974):
_Ave maris stella_ [_Hail, Star of the Sea_] for flute, clarinet, viola, cello, piano and marimba (1975):



_Five Klee Pictures_ (begun 1959 - completed and revised by 1976):



_An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ for bagpipes and orchestra (1985):
_Ojai Festival Overture_ (1991):










_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ (1989):
Suite no.1 from _Caroline Mathilde_, a ballet in two acts (1991):










Suite no.2 from _Caroline Mathilde_, a ballet in two acts (1991):


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Preludes

Nikolai Lugansky (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Currently, the final adagio. A beautiful movement. I now think this is one of Mahler's greatest symphonies. Only the 9th, the 2nd, and maybe the 4th (and DLvdE, if we're counting that, which I'm not) strike me as possibly being bigger achievements.



haydnguy said:


> As I recall, this one was my least favorite album of Bezaly's. It's an early album of hers (maybe her first?) and the pieces that were chosen just don't do her talent justice. My other copy was misplaced in the garage so I thought I'd get another copy (cheap).


You didn't like it and yet you bought another one. That is funny. Goes to show that what we collectors have is a disease. :lol:


----------



## canouro

*Cristóbal de Morales ‎- Officium Defunctorum / Missa Pro Defunctis*
La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD39


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years - *

*Shéhérazade 
Maurice Ravel*
*Maria Ewing (Soprano)*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*La valse 
Maurice Ravel*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Miroirs: Alborada del gracioso 
Maurice Ravel*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*L'éventail de Jeanne: Fanfare 
Maurice Rave*l
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*Fauré: The Complete Songs, Vol. 1*

*Malcolm Martineau (piano), Ann Murray (mezzo), John Chest (baritone), Iestyn Davies (countertenor), Nigel Cliffe (baritone), Ben Johnson (tenor), Lorna Anderson (soprano), Janis Kelly (soprano), Joan Rodgers (soprano)
*
*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ml8RDu7YZGxtXO0kJNqvEPuGjtYvxP_uI

_"The real revelation, though, comes from the American baritone John Chest, whose performance…blends superb dynamic control - his high mezza voce is remarkable - with deep commitment, flawless phrasing and an easy warmth of tone…Martineau's playing, beautiful and fastidiously detailed, is, of course, the unifying factor: few have quite such an innate understanding of the way in which the smallest gestures of colour and nuance expose the depths of emotion in Fauré's work. It all forms a most engaging start to the series."_
- Gramophone

_"Fauré's music here benefits from [Martineau's] light but purposeful touch and mercurial responsiveness to the words of his singers - a team of eight, mixing experience and freshness...Martineau is in his element throughout, guiding the songs unerringly and keeping sensuality and simplicity in balance."_
- The Guardian

*Works*

Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Arpège, Op. 76 No. 2 (Samain)
Fauré: Aurore, Op. 39 No. 1
Fauré: Chanson du pêcheur Op. 4 No. 1
Fauré: Cinq Melodies 'de Venise', Op. 58
Fauré: Dans les ruines d'une abbaye Op. 2 No. 1
Fauré: Fleur jetée, Op. 39 No. 2
Fauré: La fée aux chansons Op. 27 No. 2
Fauré: Le jardin clos Op. 106
Fauré: Le papillon et la fleur, Op. 1 No. 1
Fauré: Le voyageur Op. 18 No. 2
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Les matelots Op. 2 No. 2
Fauré: Lydia, Op. 4 No. 2
Fauré: Mai Op. 1 No. 2
Fauré: Nell, Op. 18 No. 1
Fauré: Poème d'un jour Op. 21
Fauré: Sérénade toscane Op. 3 No. 2
Fauré: Songs (2), Op. 1
Fauré: Songs (4), Op. 39
Fauré: Sylvie, Op. 6 No. 3
Fauré: Tristesse, Op. 6 No. 2
Fauré: Vocalise-étude


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9/ Czech Suite, Op. 39/ My Home Overture, Op. 62

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Claus Peter Flor



> Gramophone Magazine February 2013
> 
> the performance as a whole displays such unfailing purpose, sensitivity and freshness of new discovery that I felt I was encountering the music for the first time...The SACD sound throughout is superb, gloriously ripe, most judiciously balanced...I derived enormous pleasure from this release and feel sure you will too.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126080


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, Op. 99

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

recorded 1982, remastered 2014


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Orpheus with his Lute*


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Adagio for Cor Anglais & Wind Quartet in D minor/ Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 3 in G major/, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 100 No. 6 in B flat major

Thalia Ensemble


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Radamisto" (Bonynge/London STS)
Schmelzer - Sonata for 3 Violins and Continuo (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)
J. S. Bach - Motet: Komm, Jesu, Komm (Schneidt/Archiv)
Fasch - Trumpet Concerto in D (Zickler/Turnabout)*


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Chausson's Poeme for violin , string quartet and piano









Chausson - Poeme for violin and orchestra









Brahms - Violin Concerto in D









Listening now to Edouard Lalo works for violin and orchestra: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Guitare for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 28 / Fantaisie norvégienne / Romance-sérénade / Fantaisie-ballet for Violin and Orchestra (From Namouna) / Introduction et scherzo


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs

Charlotte Margiono (soprano)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland, Edo de Waart

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Strauss, R: Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland Op. 56 No. 6
Strauss, R: Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 39
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 41
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Lieder (8), Op. 49, TrV 204
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Sechs Lieder, Op. 56
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27
Strauss, R: Waldseligkeit, Op. 49 No. 1
Strauss, R: Wiegenlied, Op. 41 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## D Smith

Piano concertos today (so far).

Bartók: Piano Concerto #1 In A, SZ 83, Piano Concerto #2 In G, SZ 95 Géza Anda; Ferenc Fricsay: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra










Poulenc: Concerto In D Minor For 2 Pianos, FP 61. Bernard Ringeissen, Gabriel Tacchino; Georges Prêtre: Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra










Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No.1; Martha Argerich & Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn (c. Jörg Faerber)


----------



## starthrower

No.4

I haven't gone through this box in quite a while so I'll have to spin a few of the others as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Stenhammar-1st Symphony.
> 
> Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


Having thoroughly enjoyed reacquainting myself with numerous works by Stenhammar I had the good fortune to take delivery of another of the Chandos series of recordings of Rubbra's symphonic music.....

The first symphony, 'A Tribute' and the Sinfonia Concertante performed by Howard Shelley, Richard Hickox and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.

The symphony seems on first listening to inhabit and reflect the essential anxiety and unease to be found in a number of orchestral works of that period ie Walton, Barber etc


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 27 (BWV 5, 80, 115)*









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 50 (BWV 49, 145, 149, 174)*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki _


----------



## robin4

_"Study Bach. There you will find everything."_

_ Johannes Brahms_


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra- Antal Dorati


----------



## Marinera

Ricercar Consort & Philippe Pierlot perform Matthias Weckmann's music


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: St. Quartets in F, op. 96 'American', and in C, op. 106. Stamitz Quartet (Brilliant)


----------



## Dimace

So... A new avatar (William Wallace) and a new signature (Walt Whitman) to celebrate my first year in this glorious community. And, of course, such an anniversary couldn't be without a very special presentation.

*Akeo Vatanabe, Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra, July 1981, Narashino Bunka Hall. * It is the ONLY real Jap Sibelius Recording, my dearest friends. I was searching 3 years for a perfect copy and this one is perfect. The performance, which as you can see, made the president of Finland to write a letter to maestro to congratulate him, is more than perfect. I'm not Sibelius fan, but such warmness, such calmness, such easy listening and deep feeling are seldom to be found in any recording.

















_I wish to all of you a very nice and warm WE and may the good God bless us all to be together for many - many years_.


----------



## robin4




----------



## mvellom

Mahler 10, Rattle, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach ‎- Sonatas & Partitas BWV 1004 - 1006*
Isabelle Faust


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Corelli*

This should be called Variations on a Theme Otherwise Known as La Folia. Or maybe I'm just being nitpicky.


----------



## Malx

This evening will represent the first opportunity all week to have a sustained listening session - starting with:


----------



## Joe B

So far today:

Cantus conducted by Tove Ramlo-Ystad, Frode Fjellheim (joik and synthesizers), Snorre Bjerck (percussion):









English Chamber Orchestra Wind Ensemble with Geoffrey Bush (piano):









John Rutter and The Cambridge Singers with members of The City of London Sinfonia:


----------



## Flavius

LUZZASCHI: QuintoLibro de Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavena (Glossa)


----------



## Joe B

canouro said:


> View attachment 126087
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 27 (BWV 5, 80, 115)*
> 
> View attachment 126088
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 50 (BWV 49, 145, 149, 174)*
> 
> _Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki _


My wife and I are going to see Massaki Suzuki tonight leading the Yale Schola Cantorum with Juilliard415 in a performance of Georg Philipp Telemann's "The Day of Judgment" and "Overture in D major, TWV 55: D23" at the Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven, CT. I'm psyched!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> My wife and I are going to see Massaki Suzuki tonight leading the Yale Schola Cantorum with Juilliard415 in a performance of Georg Philipp Telemann's "The Day of Judgment" and "Overture in D major, TWV 55: D23" at the Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven, CT. I'm psyched!


Lucky! It's going to be a nice night Astral Plane 7-B.


----------



## lluissineu

What a wonderful conductor : HERBERT BLOMSTEDT


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS OF A PRAYER
_Original Motion Picture Score for_ Children of Men
*John Tavener*
Plus other works by G.F. Handel, Gustav Mahler, Krzysztof Penderecki
Various and Sundry Gifted Performers
_
Varése Sarabande_


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> My wife and I are going to see Massaki Suzuki tonight leading the Yale Schola Cantorum with Juilliard415 in a performance of Georg Philipp Telemann's "The Day of Judgment" and "Overture in D major, TWV 55: D23" at the Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven, CT. I'm psyched!


Well?

Let's hear the review!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Cello Suites
> 
> arranged for violin
> 
> Rachel Podger (violin)


A particularly pleasing set.


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Le Diable a Quatre & Overtures.

Giralda/La Poupée de Nuremberg/Le Diable a quatre/ Le Toréador
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1969
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No.17 In G Major, / No. 18 In F Major, K130: / Symphony No.19 In E Flat Major, K132

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate.


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 4 & 5
.
Franz Schubert Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 1

Giacomo Scinardo (piano)

Clementi: Piano Sonata in A major, Op 1 No 5
Clementi: Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 40, No. 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata in E major, Op 1 No 6
Clementi: Piano Sonata in G major, Op 1 No 2
Clementi: Sonata in A Major, Op. 1 No. 4
Clementi: Sonata in C Major, Op. 7 No. 2
Clementi: Sonata in E flat major, Op. 1 No. 1
Clementi: Sonata in E flat Major, Op. 7 No . 1
Clementi: Sonata in F sharp minor, Op. 25 No. 5 (aka Op. 26 No. 2)
Clementi: Sonata in G Major, Op. 1 No. 3
Clementi: Sonata in G minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Clementi: Sonata in G minor, Op. 7 No. 3


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Krzysztof Meyer: Cello Concerto no. 2; Violin Concerto no. 2; Clarinet Concerto
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello; Magdalena Rezler, violin; Eduard Brunner, clarinet; The National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra in Katowice/Antoni Wit (cello concerto) resp. Gabriel Chmura (dux)










now:
Krzysztof Meyer: Symphony no. 1 „Sinfonia del tempo che passa"; Concerto for violin and cello
Magdalena Rezler-Niesiolowska, violin; Julius Berger, cello; The National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra in Katowice/Gabriel Chmura (symphony) resp. Łukasz Borowicz (concerto) (dux)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD 40


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets CD 5


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not a total Gardiner devotee, but I do think this recording is one of his greatest achievements on disc; wonderfully dramatic and incisive.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1971-01-05
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3*
*Wiener Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), Op. 126*
*Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Tragédiennes*

*Veronique Gens (soprano)
Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lYjl7NI8Y4VTMyDdH44rV5BLeuCxZgw0g

_"Gens's three albums of 'Tragédiennes' range across the length and breadth of the French operatic and vocal repertoire with vocal performances that are remarkable for their vivid characterisations, tonal lustre and sheer vocal stamina…[Rousset] certainly makes no compromises when it comes to vivid tone-painting…An altogether exceptional release."_
- Gramophone


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works this afternoon.

_The Strathclyde Concertos_ was a series of ten works commissioned by the (now defunct) Strathclyde Regional Council, and the request appealed to Maxwell Davies as the project's true aim was to use his concertos as teaching aids by way of young composers and the designated soloists lecturing on them at various schools in the area. Based on his own praiseworthy efforts with involving younger people in music I like to think that Leonard Bernstein would have wholeheartedly approved of something like this.

Symphony no.3 (1984):



_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_ for oboe and orchestra (1987): 
_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_ for cello and orchestra (1988):



Concerto for trumpet and orchestra (1988):
Symphony no.4 (1989):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and orchestra (1989): 
_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):


----------



## Duncan

*Richard Tauber: The Gentleman Tenor

Opera and Operetta Arias*

*Link to complete albums (110 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m22NZ-AX4hdzZybcBBztSi57Dpj1OIldU

"Richard Tauber, born in the Austrian city of Linz in 1891, began his operatic career in 1913 singing the role of Tamino in Die Zauberflöte by Mozart and quickly established himself as a leading lyric tenor in Austria and Germany. But it was in lighter music that he won wide popular acclaim, when from about 1925 he began to appear in operettas by Franz Lehár, Johann Strauss II and others. So successful was he in the operettas of Lehár that the composer wrote a number of works especially for him, including Friederike (1928), Das Land des Lächelns (1929) and Giuditta (1934).

In 1933 he was forced to flee from Germany and then from Holland in 1938, at which time he moved permanently to England. He became a naturalized British citizen in 1940 and died in London in 1948. In his later years he gave many highly successful concerts of both serious and lighter music and continued to appear frequently on stage in operettas and musicals, including Old Chelsea, which he wrote himself.

Tauber made more than 700 commercial recordings, all in the era of the 78 rpm disc. His repertoire covered an extremely wide range of music - from Mozart to popular songs of the day - and he lavished his refined vocal art with equal generosity on everything he sang. Many of his recordings became best-sellers and remain classics of the gramophone to this day.

His earliest recordings were made in Germany and are all sung in German, even arias from Italian and French operas. His first operetta recordings, also sung in German, include a number of authoritative performances of the music of Franz Lehár conducted by the composer. From the mid-1930s, Tauber started recording in London, usually singing in English, and repeated many of his earlier hit records in English versions, which in turn again became best sellers: typical examples of these are 'Dein ist mein ganzes Herz' which became 'You are my heart's delight', and 'Gern hab' ich die Frau'n geküßt' which in English is 'Girls were made to love and kiss'.

The five CDs in this set are programmed as follows:

CD 1 Arias from Italian and French operas, mainly sung in German

CD 2 Arias by Tchaikovsky, Smetana and German composers

CD 3 Arias and duets from works by Franz Lehár in German

CD 4 Items from operettas by Johann Strauss II, Kálmán, Stolz and others

CD 5 Popular songs and operetta extracts sung in English

*Works*

Herbert, V: Ah! Sweet Mystery of Life (Johnson Young)
Kern: All the things you are (from Very Warm for May)
Lehár: Giuditta
Lehár: Love never comes too late (from Paganini)
Lehár: Viljalied (from Die lustige Witwe)
Lehár: You are my heart's delight from The Land of Smiles
Marshall, Charles: I Hear You Calling Me
Mozart: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Il mio tesoro intanto (from Don Giovanni)
Puccini: Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Puccini: E lucevan le stelle (from Tosca)
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
Schumann: Der Nussbaum, Op. 25 No. 3
Siecynski: Wien, du Stadt meiner Traüm
Siecynski: Wien, Wien nur du Allein (Vienna, City of My Dreams)
Speaks: Sylvia
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Tauber: Du bist die Welt für mich
Tauber: My Heart and I (from Old Chelsea)
Woodforde-Finden: Kashmiri Song


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos and Delius: Caprice and Elegy

Janos Starker (cello)

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness*

Symphony No. 2, Mysterious Mountain, Op. 132
Symphony No. 66, Hymn To Glacier Peak, Op. 428
Symphony No. 50, Mount St. Helens, Op. 360
Storm On Mount Wildcat, Op. 2, No. 2

_Gerard Schwarz, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_Father and Son....on vinyl_

*Yosko Yossifov (b.1911) - Symphony #6 (Marinov/Balkanton)
Alexander Yossifov (b.1940) - To You, Heroes of Stalingrad (Stephanov/Melodiya)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126133


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, Op. 6, Nos. 1-4

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director

1984


----------



## robin4




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Cramer, J B: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 & 8

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players.


----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Debussy: La Mer / Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition / Ravel: Boléro*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Faure: Requiem


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Joe B

Dame Sarah Connolly and Joseph Middleton performing 120 years of song from the Royal College of Music:


----------



## robin4




----------



## canouro

*Modest Mussorgsky*

St. John's Night On The Bare Mountain (Version For Bass-Baritone, Children's Choir, Choir And Orchestra)
Excerpts From "Khovanshchina"
Scherzo In B-Flat Major
Intermezzo Symphonique In Modo Classico In B Minor
Festive March From "Mlada"

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Dame Sarah Connolly and Joseph Middleton performing 120 years of song from the Royal College of Music:


I spun this like once, I don't even recall if I liked it.

I need to place it on my playlist.

How was the concert?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


Beautiful cover........


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Heine: Lieder

Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)

Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 1 'Gruss'
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Schwanenlied Op. 1 No. 1 (Heine)
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Warum sind denn die Rosen so blass, Op. 1 No. 3 (Text: Heinrich Heine)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Gruß, Op. 19a No. 5
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Rubinstein, A: Lieder Von Heine (6), Op. 32
Schubert: Der Atlas, D957 No. 8
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Ihr Bild, D957 No. 9
Schumann: Belsazar, Op. 57
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Du bist wie eine Blume, Op. 25 No. 24



> Gramophone Magazine May 2016
> 
> Appl has a baritone voice with its own character and a natural appreciation of the essentials of singing Lieder…he floats through Mendelssohn's beautifully rippling 'Schwanenlied' with mellow allure. Schumann's 'Du bist wie eine Blume' is expressively done and Dichterliebe as a whole, accompanied with sensitivity by James Baillieu, is engaging if a touch sombre


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 32,35 & 39


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I spun this like once, I don't even recall if I liked it.
> 
> I need to place it on my playlist.
> 
> How was the concert?


Last night's concert was excellent. The Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven was packed, I'd say about 98% capacity with a seat here or there, and Yale Schola Cantorum and Juliard415 were in great form. Watching Masaaki Suzuki conduct was fun. He really gets into the music. His conducting style made me think of a puppeteer as he seemed to play the ensemble with his gestures. The performers all seemed to have a really good time. Acoustics in the church were good; everyone had a good seat.

edit: I'm really looking forward to Thursday's performance of MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" by Harry Christophers, The Sixteen, and Britton Sinfonia later this week. See you there!


----------



## Itullian

Awesome disc.
Giulini makes my list of favorite conductors.


----------



## millionrainbows

Although in every photo I've ever seen of him, maestro Klemperer always looks like he is experiencing a bad smell, I still enjoy his super-slow interpretations of symphonies.


----------



## canouro

*Unknown Rachmaninoff*
Denis Matsuev


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done set of these by Danny.
Warm and graceful.


----------



## Guest

This time I listened to both symphonies of Dutilleux, Barenboim.










The first came across as a dull affair. I'm surprised it seems to be more popular (more recordings available). I really like the second. It doesn't seem to have a clear "emotional" program. More like playing with form, sonority, harmony and structure. The ensemble is divided into two groups, a smaller group and the full orchestra, and they are supposed to be two voices conversing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Moment Musical in B Flat Minor, Op. 16/1*

Am I the only one that thinks this sounds like My Baby Takes the Morning Train?


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pmsummer

THE MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE HARP
*Elena Polanska* - harp
La Camerata
_
Vox Turnabout_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, concertos for oboe and trumpet*


----------



## Duncan

*Czardas Fantasy

József Csurkulya, Ferenc Vizi, Ensemble Cifra*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_llDl5Y0E1rNoCHp2N8ifcTduS36SlYcfE

*Works*

anon.: Aïe, Aïe, Aïe - Gypsy Czardas
anon.: Cimbalom solo from the village of Magyarpéterlaki, Transylvania
anon.: Hungarian Czardas for Hurdy-gurdy
anon.: Poppy Czardas
anon.: Pour Me Some Wine
anon.: The Old Lime Trees of Buda
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 9 in E flat major 'Pesther Carneval'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 10 in E major 'Preludio'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 12 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 14 in F minor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part five tonight. .

Despite being a resident on the Orkney Islands since the early 1970s PMD returned to his Lancashire roots with two works in the 1990s. _Cross Lane Fair_ is based on childhood recollections of a local fairground, whereas _Chat Moss_ evokes the lonely and eerie area of quagmire situated to the west of Max's birthplace of Salford.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):



_Sir Charles: His Pavan_ (1992):



_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993):










_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for solo violin and orchestra (1993):
_Carolisima_ - serenade for string orchestra (1994):










_Chat Moss_ (1993):
_Cross Lane Fair_ (1994):
Symphony no.5 (1994):


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Although in every photo I've ever seen of him, maestro Klemperer always looks like he is experiencing a bad smell, I still enjoy his super-slow interpretations of symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 126143


Are you listening to the 7th? All the interpretations of the other symphonies here are super fast!

Incidentally, I'm listening to the Lieder from the same box set, with Christa Ludwig. _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen._

I just finished listening to some of this:










*Ludwig van Beethoven:* Overtures: The Consecration of the House, op.124; Zur Namensfeier, op.115; Leonore No.1, op.138; and Leonore No.2, op.72. Béla Drahos, Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia. Am I wrong or is this some halfway decent Beethoven playing? Definitely on the lean side, but probably not quite HIP. Better than I expected. As for the music, it is quite great middle period Beethoven stuff. Am I just a sucker for everything in the Naxos catalogue or is this actually pretty good...? I'm considering checking out more of Béla Drahos' Beethoven, or at least some of his Haydn.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Mass No. 3* Chor & Symphonienorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks directed by Eugen Jochum on DG








The third mass from this set of the three Bruckner masses. Very good.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Last night's concert was excellent. The Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven was packed, I'd say about 98% capacity with a seat here or there, and Yale Schola Cantorum and Juliard415 were in great form. Watching Masaaki Suzuki conduct was fun. He really gets into the music. His conducting style made me think of a puppeteer as he seemed to play the ensemble with his gestures. The performers all seemed to have a really good time. Acoustics in the church were good; everyone had a good seat.
> 
> edit: I'm really looking forward to Thursday's performance of MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" by Harry Christophers, The Sixteen, and Britton Sinfonia later this week. See you there!


Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## eljr

Act One


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc featuring the works of J S Bach.
Played by two of the BBC's new generation artists and one world renowned pianist.

Partita No 1 - Louis Schwizgebel (piano)
Cello Suite No 5 - Andrei Ionita (unfortunately the mic was rather close and his breathing became a little intrusive).

Four Preludes and Fugues from the WTC - Tatiana Nikolaeva (piano)
The Nikolaeva live recording was made at the Wigmore Hall in January 1993 given she passed in the November of that year this may well be one of her final performances.


----------



## eljr

act two


----------



## Rambler

*Chausson:Concert & Unfinished Quartet* Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay & Quatuor Muir on EMI








Quite a contrast to the Bruckner I've just listened to. Archetypal French chamber music. My only disc of Chausson. Perhaps not the equal to Faure's chamber music, but engaging and quite passionate music.


----------



## eljr

Act 3


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43 -- Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded November 16-17, 1980, at the Philharmonie in Berlin.

From disc 99 of this 101 CD collection, another of those irresistible (at the time) box sets that take forever to absorb. Hey, it was less than a dollar per disc when I purchased it, ahem, 3 years ago; it was crying out to me to buy it!

My iTunes library tells me which tracks I haven't listened to yet, so oftentimes when I feel like listening to a particular composer, I'll look for music like this selection that I have still in my 'to listen to' queue, slowly working my way through them all . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

The first time I heard this recording, I didn't like it. I must have been in a bad mood; it's really pretty good. I don't think it quite reaches the heavens like others do, but it's pretty good. I wouldn't get this box for the Beethoven, but there are enough gems in this collection that the Beethoven makes a nice appendage.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm starting with the slow movement. This is Klemperer in 1957. There is more of a sense of transcendence than with Guilini.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart & Brahms Clarinet Quintets* Harold Wright (clarinet) wit the Boston Symphony Chamber Players on Philips








Two chamber music gems!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven a collection of shorter sonatas from Richard Goode (disc 8 of the box).
Nos 19, 20, 24, 25, 26 'Les Adieux' & 27.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Listening to the 3rd movement, Furtwangler and the Beyreuth Orchestra, 1954.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends live from Lugano 2013* on Warner Classics







The third disc from this 3 CD set.

Ravel Violin Sonata op. posth. - Andrey Baranov (violin) and Jura Margulis (piano).

Debussy Petite Suite for piano four hands - Martha Argerich and Cristina Marton.

Offenbach Gaite Parisienne (from the ballet suite by Manuel Rosenthal transcribed for three pianos - Giorgia Tomassi, Carlo Maria Griguoli & Alessandro Stella.

Saint-Saens Carnival of the Animals

Entertaining!


----------



## canouro

*Wagner: Götterdämmerung*

Birgit Nilsson, Helen Watts, Wolfgang Windgassen, Grace Hoffman, Anita Valkki, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Claire Watson, Christa Ludwig, Gottlob Frick, Gustav Neidlinger, Lucia Popp, 
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Joe B

Charlotte de Rothschild and Adrian Farmer performing songs by Cyril Scott:


----------



## pmsummer

PARTITAS FOR SOLO CELLO
*Philip Glass*
Matt Haimovitz - cello
_
Orange Mountain_


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Messe de Saint Joseph; Fete de Saint Jean-Baptist, Messe de jour; Fete de Saint Pierre, Messe de jour. Choeur des moines de l'Abbaye de Solesmes/ Dom Juseph Gajard (Accord)


----------



## D Smith

Weekend at the opera. Verdi's Aida. An excellent live broadcast from 1973 with Jessye Norman, Pedro Lavirgen, Fiorenzo Cossotto, Water Aliberti. Nino Sanzogno conducted the Orchestra and Chorus of ORTF, Paris. Opera Depot.


----------



## 13hm13

John Williams: Across the Stars - Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Are you listening to the 7th? All the interpretations of the other symphonies here are super fast!


I said "...I still enjoy his super-slow interpretations of symphonies." I didn't specify a particular one, or that they were all _exclusively_ super-slow. Some of the Beethoven I've heard him do _is_ slow.
This reading of the Ninth seems normal in terms of tempo, no longer than Bernstein's.









From WIK:
*Many listeners associate Klemperer with slow tempos. **The passing years show a clear trend with respect to tempo: as Klemperer aged, he took slower tempi. *In 1954, his first movement lasts 15:18 from beginning to end; in 1970 it lasts 18:41. In 1954 the main tempo of the first movement was about 135 beats per minute, in 1970 it had slowed to about 110 beats per minute. In 1954, the Eroica second movement, "Funeral March", had a timing of 14:35; in 1970, it had slowed to 18:51. Similar slowings took place in the other movements...*Similar, if less extreme, reductions in tempi can be noted in many other works for which Klemperer left multiple recordings, at least in recordings from when he was in his late 70s and his 80s. *
Regardless of tempo, Klemperer's performances often maintain great intensity, and are richly detailed. Eric Grunin, in a commentary on the "opinions" page of his Eroica Project, notes: "....The massiveness of the first movement of the Eroica is real, but is not its main claim on our attention. That honor goes to its astonishing story (structure), and what is to me most unique about Klemperer is that his understanding of the structure remains unchanged no matter what his tempo... ".


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126181


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphonies 1-10
Das Lied von der Erde

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini, conductor

recorded 1984-1991, compilation 2005


----------



## pmsummer

DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arrangement
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> DISCREET MUSIC
> _An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
> *Brian Eno*
> Contact
> Jerry Pergolesi - director, arrangement
> _
> Cantaloupe_


anything special or unique here?


----------



## eljr

I was in Macy's today (department store here in the States) and heard the first Christmas music of the year.

It inspired me.


----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## eljr

CD two


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":










edit: A candidate for @eljr's "Can beautiful music bring a tear to your eye?" thread.


----------



## 13hm13

The suggestion for Lev Markiz on BIS (a few days ago) was a good one. The guy seem to have talent with Feliz M.

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847):
Concerto in D minor for Violin and Strings
Scherzo from Octet, op.20 - arranged for orchestra by the composer
Concerto in E minor for Violin and Orchestra, op.64

Isabelle van Keulen - violin
Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam
Lev Markiz - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Alfred Brendel
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Wind Concertos Volume 8

La Stagione Frankfurt & Camerata Köln, Michael Schneider

Telemann: Concerto TWV 51-D5 in D major for oboe, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:G3 in G major for oboe d'amore, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 52:C1 in C major for 2 chalumeaux, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 52:F4 in F major for 2 horns, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:a1 in A minor for 2 flutes, violone, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43-D7 in D major for trumpet, 2 oboes & b.c.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quartet Nos. 1 & 2

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*
The Weber Sisters


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Sonatas Volume 5

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine May 2018
> 
> Their combined musical imagination feels so intertwined that it emerges seemingly as the natural extension of a single interpretative personality…so keenly attuned are Tiberghien and Ibragimova to each other's musical proclivities, that at the point of contact it is difficult to imagine this score being played any other way.


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> This months BBC MM cover disc featuring the works of J S Bach.
> Played by two of the BBC's new generation artists and one world renowned pianist.
> 
> Partita No 1 - Louis Schwizgebel (piano)
> Cello Suite No 5 - Andrei Ionita (unfortunately the mic was rather close and his breathing became a little intrusive).
> 
> Four Preludes and Fugues from the WTC - Tatiana Nikolaeva (piano)
> The Nikolaeva live recording was made at the Wigmore Hall in January 1993 given she passed in the November of that year this may well be one of her final performances.
> 
> View attachment 126168


Oh, wow, I know @ Dimace likes her so he may be interested in this.



> Four Preludes and Fugues from the WTC - Tatiana Nikolaeva (piano)
> The Nikolaeva live recording was made at the Wigmore Hall in January 1993 given she passed in the November of that year this may well be one of her final performances.


----------



## haydnguy

*Wagner*

I'm tipping my toe into Wagner. I was doing some focused listening a couple of nights ago and my headphones battery ran low right at the end of Act 1 but the story is very interesting and the music is gorgeous. (At least the part I heard). Sound is excellent. Nice booklet inside that's very informative.

:clap:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

haydnguy said:


> *Wagner*
> 
> I'm tipping my toe into Wagner. I was doing some focused listening a couple of nights ago and my headphones battery ran low right at the end of Act 1 but the story is very interesting and the music is gorgeous. (At least the part I heard). Sound is excellent. Nice booklet inside that's very informative.
> 
> :clap:


A great recording and still considered one of the best ever of this opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part six for this morning and early afternoon.

_The Beltane Fire_ - choreographic poem (1995):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwind instruments and string orchestra (1994):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ for orchestra (1996):










_Time and the Raven_ (1995):
Symphony no.6 (1996):



Concerto for piccolo and orchestra (1996):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The once famous 1963 Giulini recording of the Verdi *Requiem* has lost some of its lustre in recent years, but it really is a very fine performance. Giulini's vision goes straight to the spiritual core of the work, though there is no lack of drama. His soloists, especially Schwarzkopf, have come in for criticism for not being Italianate enough, but they are a remarkably cogent ensemble and also often inspired as individuals. Schwarzkopf, in particular, sings with intelligence and proper attention to the text to give a perfromance of striking individuality. I can understand why some might not like it, but I do. Very much indeed. The precision of the choral and orchestral contributions is stunning by any standard.

The only thing that lets it down, as far as I'm concerned, is the sound. Pretty good on the whole, it occasinally overloads at climaxes.


----------



## Malx

This morning I have listened to a couple of recordings of Sibelius's 6th Symphony.
Davis Boston & Maazel VPO via Primephonic streaming.

In this Symphony Davis wins by a fair margin - I have enjoyed other Symphonies from the Maazel set but he somehow loses the thread of whats going on and pulls things about all over the place. There is no overall flow which for me just doesn't work.
Davis is dark and brooding but always maintains some forward propulsion without sounding as if he is forcing things - a good performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Masses in G major & D major

World premiere recordings

Paoletta Marrocu (soprano), Cinzia Forte (soprano), Lorenzo Regazzo (bass), Stefano Ferrari (tenor)

Accademia I Filarmonici, Accademia I Filarmonici Choir, Maurizio Ciampi.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach Cantatas BWV 87-90 - Helmut Rilling.


----------



## Dimace

We have listened a lot of "Appassionatas". But, I at least, I have never heard more perfect live performance than this one. Maestro Daniel you are the fffn best and I mean it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music of Michael Hurd:










*This Day of Man
A Song for St Cecilia
The Phoenix and the Turtle
Music's Praise
A Choral Cantata*


----------



## Faramundo

Spazieren, spazieren...aber in Muzik !!


----------



## Enthusiast

Over the last couple of days I have listened to a lot of Dvorak. His 3rd, 4th and 5th symphonies from Kertesz (still as good a set as you can get IMO), his 6th from Ancerl and the violin concerto from Faust.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: String Quartet & Piano Quintet

Martin Roscoe (piano)

Brodsky Quartet



> BBC Music Magazine August 2019
> 
> The Quartet's first movement is Elgar at his most elliptical, and the Brodskys catch its unpredictable oscillations expertly…The fiery finale invites bombast, but the Brodskys combine bite and vitality with a judicious differentiation of emotional temperatures in a highly persuasive reading which makes the music sound remarkably 'modern' and daring in places…a warmly recommendable issue.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 7, Klemperer. Recorded in 1968, the sound is very good. Klemperer seems to bring a certain profundity to these symphonies.


----------



## canouro

*Venetian Easter Mass*
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms in the A.M., with my first cup of morning coffee*

*Johannes Brahms
Cello Sonata no.1 in E minor, op.38
Cello Sonata no.2 in F major, op.99*









*Pierre Fournier 
Wilhelm Backhaus*

recorded at Victoria Hall, Geneva, 1-3 May 1955


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Davis.
A box from my shelves that I rarely delve into, please don't ask me why as I enjoyed this performance greatly.


----------



## Duncan

*Hindemith: Violinkonzert, Symphonic Metamorphosis & Konzertmusik, Op. 50*

*Midori Goto (violin)

North German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach*

_"Midori taps into the msuic's vein of anxiety, delivering taut sinewy playing in the outer movements and bringing lyrical eloquence to the more reflective passages...Eschenbach is absolutely inspired in the Konzertmusik, the NDR's strings and brass relishing the music's ebullience and dynamic power."_
- BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Duncan

*Hindemith - Kammermusik Nos. 1-7*

*Berliner Philharmoniker & Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Claudio Abbado & David Shallon*

*Works*

Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 1 Op. 24 No. 1 für 12 Solo-Instrumente
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 2 Op. 36 No. 1 Klavierkonzert
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 3 Op. 36 No. 2 Cellokonzert
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 4 Op. 36 No. 3 Violinkonzert
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 5 Op. 36 No. 4 Bratschenkonzert
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 6 Op. 46 No. 1 Konzert für Viola d'amore
Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 7 Op. 46 No. 2 Konzert für Orgel


----------



## Duncan

*Fauré: The Complete Songs, Vol. 2
*
*Malcolm Martineau (piano), John Chest (baritone), Janis Kelly (soprano), Lorna Anderson (soprano), Ben Johnson (tenor), Ann Murray (mezzo), Nigel Cliffe (baritone), Thomas Oliemans (baritone), Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Iestyn Davies (countertenor)
*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kThXP0mix1hLBrKIxE38EptBrn2w6ELBk

_"Another lovely evening in an imaginary salon…a plurality of voices evokes a gathering of friends taking turns…At the heart of the disc, Lorna Anderson's stillness in Le secret is utterly entrancing, and Janis Kelly glides effortlessly in Le pays de rêves…Connolly is at her best, capturing the controlled, yet rapturous passion of [La chanson d'Eve]_"
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The second instalment of Malcolm Martineau's survey of Fauré's songs is exceptionally beautiful, both in choice of material and quality of performance...Martineau's understanding of Fauré's piano-writing, in which less means more and virtuosity is avoided in favour of nuance, remains impeccable."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Fauré: 3 Songs, Op. 23
Fauré: Accompagnement Op. 85 No. 3
Fauré: Aubade, Op. 6 No. 1
Fauré: Barcarolle Op. 7 No. 3
Fauré: Dans la forêt de septembre Op. 85 No. 1
Fauré: L'aurore
Fauré: La chanson d'Ève, Op. 95
Fauré: La fleur qui va sur l'eau Op. 85 No. 2
Fauré: Le pays des rêves Op. 39 No. 3
Fauré: Le plus doux chemin Op. 87 No. 1
Fauré: Le secret Op. 23 No. 3
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Fauré: Puisqu'ici-bas toute âme Op. 10 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Fauré: Shylock Op. 57
Fauré: Songs (3), Op. 85
Fauré: Tarentelle Op. 10 No. 2


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD41


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F, "Di Chimay"*


----------



## 13hm13

Casella's VC on this 2015 Sony Classical release:









Alfredo Casella, Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op. 48

1. Largo, ampio e solenne - Allegro molto vivace
2. Adagio
3. Rondò - Allegro molto vivace e scherzoso

Domenico Nordio, violin
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Tito Ceccherini, conductor


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_Spinning some records_

*Sibelius - En Saga (Dorati/EMI)
Sibelius - Symphony #6 (Karajan/DGG)
Sibelius - Finlandia (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Fantaise-Tableux (Suite No. 1)
*

This is very pretty, a duet with Ashenazy and Andre Previn.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek



> BBC Music Magazine August 2019
> 
> If anything, Bělohlávek sounds even more fired-up [than on his previous recordings of these works]…His natural warmth and charm characteristically enchants the central scherzo's prismatic textural shifts, while elsewhere he demonstrates a greater willingness to probe the dark side of this endlessly fascinating score…[Pohádka's] radiant allure and pictorial splendour is brought stunningly to life by Bělohlávek.


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4




----------



## canouro

*Ministriles Reales*
Jordi Savall , Hespèrion XX & XXI


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Jedermann (Jokamies/Everyman), Op. 83 -- Leif Segerstam conducting the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Turku Concert Hall, Turku, Finland, from 20th to 24th January, and from 3rd to 7th February, 2014.

Continuing today with more Sibelius from my 'not yet listened to' queue. I'm sure that the reason I haven't heard this particular piece before today is that it's both unfamiliar to me as well as incorporating vocal parts, something I tend to shy away from. The album cover here is unusual - the Naxos liner notes state the following: "Rarely performed but recognized as a hidden masterpiece, Jean Sibelius's score for Jedermann is unusual in that the music closely follows the words and action of this morality play, intensifying Everyman's hubris, penance, escape from the Devil's clutches and ultimate salvation."

And here is an interesting bit of trivia to go along with this music - the Turku Philharmonic is the oldest orchestra in Finland!

Consulting Wikipedia (source of all human knowledge and wisdom):

"The Turku Philharmonic Orchestra (Finnish: Turun Filharmoninen Orkesteri) is a Finnish orchestra based in Turku, Finland. It is the oldest orchestra in Finland, and one of the world's oldest still active orchestras. The Turku Philharmonic is resident at the Turku Concert Hall, the first purpose-built concert hall in Finland, completed in 1952.

The orchestra was founded in 1790 under the name Turun Soitannollinen Seura (Musical Society of Turku). In 1927, the municipality of Turku took ownership of the ensemble, with Tauno Hannikainen as the orchestra's first chief conductor under municipal management. The orchestra roster currently numbers 74 musicians.

Since January 2012, the orchestra's principal conductor is Leif Segerstam. The orchestra's current resident composer is Mikko Heiniö.

The orchestra released its first commercial recording in 1979. It has since recorded commercially for such labels as Ondine, Finlandia, and Naxos Records. With Segerstam, the orchestra has released a series of albums for Naxos of the music of Jean Sibelius. The orchestra began to release monthly streaming videos of selected concerts in September 2016."


----------



## Enthusiast

At different times today I listened to the Brahms clarinet trio. The first time was with Leister and the "Berlin Soloists". The second time was with Frost and an all-star cast. The second disc trumped the first for me on this hearing.


----------



## cougarjuno

Beethoven's Christus Am Olberg - Netherlands Radio Orchestra /Henk Spruit

Never heard of the Bella Voce label so I was a bit worried about the sound, particularly since its from 1957 -- but it's Fritz Wunderlich, so worth having even if the sound was poor, however the sound is wonderful. The disc also has Fritz singing some Beethoven lieder including Adelaide, and an excerpt from Baroque composer Rosenmuller's Lamentations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various orchestral and chamber works of Peter Maxwell Davies - seventh and final instalment tonight.

_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - orchestral theme and variations (1997):



Concerto for piano and orchestra (1997):
_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ (1998):



_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (2002):



_Linguae Ignis_ [_Tongues of Fire_] for solo cello and instrumental ensemble (2002):


----------



## robin4

*Ravel: "Bolero" *

*PIANO SOLO* (with drum) Paul Barton, piano

Paul Barton: "In this video I play a piano solo arrangement by Roger Branga *which is in the public domain* and can be downloaded (free) from IMSLP Music Library"



I've been practicing this piece for the last few days.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Two Serious Memories for Violin and Orchestra (Kaksi Kappaletta), Op. 77 -- Mikaela Palmu, violin; Leif Segerstam conducting the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Turku Concert Hall, Turku, Finland, from 20th to 24th January, and from 3rd to 7th February, 2014.

I found Jedermann to be very enjoyable, now listening to these two short pieces with some very good violin playing from Mikaela Palmu.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7 -- Johanna Rusanen-Kartano, Waltteri Torikka; Sakari Oramo conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Polytech Choir. This is the BBC Music Magazine CD from September, 2017 and was recorded live at the BBC Proms on August 29, 2015.


----------



## canouro

*Falvetti: Il diluvio universale*
Leonardo García Alarcón, Choeur de Chambre de Namur, Cappella Mediterranea


----------



## D Smith

*spelling*

Sunday Opera. Handel: Semele. Kathleen Battle, Marilyn Horne, Sam Ramey. Nelson; English Chamber Orchestra.










Earlier. Alwyn Symphony No. 4. Hickox. LSO. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable but the best thing on the CD was Elizabethan Dances. Delightful!


----------



## canouro

*William Lawes ‎- Setts For Violins & Division Viols*
Alan Wilson, Jane Ryan, Trevor Jones, Catherine Mackintosh, 
Polly Waterfield, The Consort Of Musicke


----------



## Itullian

A very good cycle. i liked his Brahms cycle so i gave this a try.
The orchestra sounds mid sized, not too big, not too small.
The sound is crystal clear with good transparency,
Saraste's tempi are middle of the road too.
A very nicely played and conducted cycle.
Not extreme in either direction.
Like his Brahms, very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

Disc 3 from the Lucia Popp Icon box which features music from:
Wagner's Tannhauser.
R Stauss's Daphne and his Four Last Songs.
The operatic items are with the Bavarian RSO under Haitink and the Songs are with the LPO conducted by Tennstedt.


----------



## Duncan

*Chédeville, N: Pieces for Hurdy Gurdy and Bass Op. 9*

*Robert Mandel (hurdy gurdy) Pal Nemeth (baroque flute) Le Berger Fortuné*









*Spellweaving

Ancient Music from The Highlands of Scotland*

*Barnaby Brown (pipes & vocals), Clare Salaman (fiddles & hurdy-gurdy) & Bill Taylor (lyres & harp)*


----------



## Duncan

Malx said:


> Disc 3 from the Lucia Popp Icon box which features music from:
> Wagner's Tannhauser.
> R Stauss's Daphne and his Four Last Songs.
> The operatic items are with the Bavarian RSO under Haitink and the Songs are with the LPO conducted by Tennstedt.
> 
> View attachment 126232


*Link to the complete albums (119 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mYADLiOHks18JJfDjYOcIG7v6bUYFMwWc


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
*
*Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n6Fv8Jp8sSYTj-IZQAPUXBlW6i0zqhisM


----------



## Rambler

*Amy Beach: Piano Concerto & 'Gaelic Symphony' * Nashville Symphony Orchestra conducted by Kenneth Schermerhorn with Alan Feinberg (piano) on Naxos









American music by the first significant American female composer. Whilst this is music composed by an American it is thoroughly European in character. I can't detect even a slight American accent.

It's on the conservative side musically but highly enjoyable. I particularly enjoyed the piano concerto. Amy Beach was an excellent pianist and she took the solo role at it's first performance.


----------



## lluissineu

Todas I've been comparing different Sibelius 5th symphony recordings


----------



## Malx

One of the earliest classic discs I bought:
Dvorak Symphony No 6 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Piano Concerto in C major Op 39* Marc-Andre Hamelin with the City of Birmingham Orchestra conducted by Mark Elder on hyperion








Volume 22 from the hyperion Romantic Piano Concertos series.

One big concerto on this disc. It's a huge (sprawling?) multi movement concerto. I am not too familiar with Busoni, but I have a couple of his operas, which I have to say I rather prefer to this concerto. Nevertheless this is an interesting work, and this is an impressive performance.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS! 
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
Paul O'Dette - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pat O'Brien - baroque guitar
Steve Player - baroque guitar 
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Tero




----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream Edition Volume 25: Music of Spain - Granados & Albeniz* on BMG Classics








A nice way to finish the week's listening - and quite a contrast to the Busoni Piano Concerto that I just finished listening to.


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

2-CD set from 1991 (Sony Classical) featuring excellent recording sonics. 
The music ... definitely not for atonal haters 

Elliott Carter: The Four String Quartets / Duo for Violin & Piano - The Juilliard String Quartet / Christopher Oldfather


----------



## Flavius

Sheppard: Media vita and other liturgical works. Stile antico (harmonia mundi)


----------



## starthrower

Sublime!


----------



## regenmusic

Stravinsky: Works for Piano - Michel Béroff


----------



## flamencosketches

lluissineu said:


> Todas I've been comparing different Sibelius 5th symphony recordings


How does this one stack up, in your book? I have been curious about Sir Colin's Sibelius.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical, & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
Theatre of Voices
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
*Paul Hillier* - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Sublime!


Did you get that box? It looks great.

Current listening for me:









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.131. Kodály Quartet, on Naxos. A great recording, crystal clear. Some of the most arcane and mystical music in all Beethoven is to be found here, as we all know, but the Kodály Quartet plays it straight, they don't pull it around too much one way or another; thus, interpretively speaking, I am somehow reminded of Maurizio Pollini's recordings of the late sonatas which I think may have been informed by modernist performance practice. Still, it's very idiomatic. Of course, take all my words with as many grains of salt as are necessary, as I've only heard 3 or 4 different performances and this is the only one I have on CD. I might like to get another set of the late quartets some day soon, but there are so many out there.


----------



## haydnguy

*Stravinsky*

1) Orpheus - Ballet in 3 scenes (1947)
2) Danses concertantes - for chamber orchestra (1942)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

**Right off the bat before listening I see that the CD is only 49:57 minutes long.
Also, no conductor is listed. None is needed?


----------



## D Smith

^^ The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performs without a conductor and has a very democratic approach to music. Since you mentioned them I put on one of my favourite's of theirs.

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies. Orpheus.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music of longing, hope, and faith:


----------



## starthrower

> Did you get that box? It looks great.


Not yet. But I probably will after listening to that piece for strings.


----------



## haydnguy

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat & Motets

Markus Schafer (tenor), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Klaus Mertens (bass), Sibylla Rubens (soprano)

Windsbacher Boys Choir, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Karl-Friedrich Beringer.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> 1) Orpheus - Ballet in 3 scenes (1947)
> 2) Danses concertantes - for chamber orchestra (1942)
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
> 
> **Right off the bat before listening I see that the CD is only 49:57 minutes long.
> Also, no conductor is listed. None is needed?


Often the leader of the violin in also the conductor , not mentioned as such though .


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Kommt, lasset uns anbeten

Inauguration Cantatas for Hamburg & Altona

Hanna Zumsande, Alon Harari, Mirko Ludwig

Barockwerk hamburg, Ira Hochman

Telemann: Geschlagene Pauken, auf, TWV 13:14
Telemann: Kommt, lasset uns anbeten, TWV 2:5
Telemann: Laetare iuvenis in iuventute tua, TWV 14:11


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4

*RAVEL: La Valse pour piano*

studio de France Musique


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rachmaninoff - Piano Sonata 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.2 " Resurrection "

Helen Donath- Doris Soffel

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra- Eliahu Inbal.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D Minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1/Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2

Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra- Daniel Barenboim

Recorded: 1967-04-17
Recording Venue: 17 [only] April 1967, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Faust

Mirella Freni, soprano Plácido Domingo (tenor), Marc Vento (baritone), Thomas Allen (baritone) Nicolai Ghiaurov (bass), Michèle Command (soprano), Jocelyne Taillon (soprano)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Théâtre National de l'Opéra de Paris, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Not yet. But I probably will after listening to that piece for strings.


His Wagner is great,a pity that he didn't made a full ring.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I marginally prefer Davis's earlier LSO account to this one, but this live LSO version is still an excellent recording, taken from performances at the Barbaican, one of which I was at. I don't much care for Daniela Barcellona's vibrato but Kenneth Tarver is excellent in the Queen Mab scherzo, and of course Davis understands this score better than anyone.


----------



## Marinera

3rd and 5th suites - disk 2


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.7 in C major, op.105. Petri Sakari, Iceland Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. What a great recording. I love this symphony lately. One of the best.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34/ Brahms: Two songs for contralto with viola obbligato, Op. 91

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano), Andrea Hill (mezzo-soprano)

Modigliano Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Ensemble Organum - Chant de l'Église de Rome


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Véronique Gens : Tragediennes 2 (from Gluck to Berlioz)*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l7Vr75kXRNuvK2lIbEtVSh5uoEjPQs_I0

"Soprano Véronique Gens, one of the leading French singers of today, presents an imaginatively programmed sequel to her award-winning 2006 recital of tragic operatic heroines.

This second album of Tragédiennes features arias and ballet music from the 18th and 19th centuries, from the Baroque (Rameau) to the Romantic (Berlioz) by way of such important transitional figures as Gluck - a composer whose heroine figure prominently in Gens' schedule in 2010, with Alceste in Aix-en-Provence, Iphigénie en Aulide in Brussels and Iphigénie en Tauride in Vienna - Cherubini, and lesser-known figures such as Piccini, Sacchini and Arriaga, the 'Spanish Mozart', who died at the age of just 19."

_"…a wonderful odyssey through late Baroque to early Romantic French opera. Gens's agile voice is the perfect vehicle to cope with these emotional extremes, from the enchanting to the chilling. She is never afraid to sacrifice pure beauty of sound in favour of rhetorical and dramatic effect, giving due weight to the plights, laments and plangent outpourings of these timeless, tragic heroines. Rousset coaxes some crack playing from Les Talens Lyriques, combining the immediacy and intimacy of chamber music with all the colours and intensity of a large-scale symphony orchestra."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"This second Tragédiennes volume is easily equal to the first and that must be praise enough. I would not immediately have thought of Gens as an ideal interpreter of Néris, Medea's confidante in Cherubini's opera, but she sings the aria, with its lovely oboe obbligato, with quiet dignity."_
- Gramophone

_"Gens's immaculate way with a text is often as mesmerising as her ability to sustain the long sculpted lines that are a common stylistic feature among her chosen composers. There are some surprises: she sings Cassandra's music from Berlioz's Les Troyens, where we might expect to hear her as Dido; when she turns to Cherubini's Medea, for what is probably the greatest track on the disc, it is to play the sorrowing maid Neris, rather than the pathological heroine."_
- The Guardian

*Works*

Arriaga: Herminie
Berlioz: Les Grecs ont disparu…Malheureux Roi (from Les Troyens)
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Cherubini: Ah! Nos peines seront communes (from Médée)
Cherubini: Medea
Gluck: Air de Furies
Gluck: Alceste
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Gluck: Grands dieux soutenez mon courage… Ah ! Divinités implacables (from Alceste)
Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice
Gretry: Andromaque
Gretry: Andromaque C'est le seul espoir qui me reste… Si fidèle au nœud qui l'engage - Hermione
Piccinini: Didon Non, ce n'est plus pour moi - Didon
Piccinni: Didon
Rameau: Les Paladins
Rameau: Les Paladins Entrée très gaye de Troubadours
Rameau: Les Paladins Menuets I & II
Rameau: Sarabande
Rameau: Triste séjour - Argie
Sacchini, A: Dardanus
Sacchini, A: Oedipe a Colone
Sacchini, A: Renaud
Sacchini, G: Cesse cruel amour de régner sur mon âme - Iphise
Sacchini, G: Dardanus Il me fuit… Rien ne peut émouvoir - Iphise
Sacchini, G: Œdipe à Colone Dieux, ce n'est pas pour moi que ma voix vous implore - Antigone
Sacchini, G: Renaud Hélas vous le dirais-je… Ah ! Que dis-tu ? - Armide


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various vocal/choral works part one of two for today. Texts are from biblical sources unless otherwise specified.

The first work here stems from Handel's time in Rome, where he primarily composed church music due to the Vatican's opera embargo then in place. All the others were composed after Handel had permanently moved to London in 1712.

In terms of being well-connected, Handel hit the jackpot in 1714 - he had been _Kappelmeister_ to the Hanoverian court and in 1714 Prinz Georg ascended the British throne after the death of his second cousin, Queen Anne. Handel had already composed music for the Court of St. James's during the previous year to celebrate both Queen Anne's birthday and the Treaty of Utrecht, and the royal association was to be maintained for many years after.

The 'Caroline' _Te Deum_ was composed in honour of George I's daughter-in-law, Caroline of Ansbach, after her safe arrival in England soon after George had become king. The famous _Chandos Anthems_ were composed during the time when Handel was employed by James Brydges, Baron (later 1st Duke of) Chandos.

_Dixit Dominus_ [_The Lord Said..._] - psalm setting HWV232 (1707):










_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ - cantata HWV74 [Text: Ambrose Philips] (by early 1713):
_Utrecht Te Deum_ - canticle HWV278 [Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1713):
_Utrecht Jubilate_ - canticle HWV279 (1713):










_Te Deum_ [_For Queen Caroline_] HWV280 [Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1714):










_Chandos Anthems_ nos. 2, 5a, 6, 9, 10 and 11 HWV247/250a/251b/254/255/256a (1717-18):










_Coronation Anthems_ nos. 1-4 HWV258-261 (1727):


----------



## Vasks

*Schwanberger - Overture to "Solimano" (Simonis/Thorofon)
J. S. Bach - Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue (Kipnis/Arabesque)
Telemann - Concerto in F for Violin, Trumpets, Oboes, Flutes and more (Guttler/Capriccio)*


----------



## Duncan

*Hérold: Le Pré Aux Clercs
*
*Marie-Ève Munger, Marie Lenormand, Jeanne Crousaud, Michael Spyres, Éric Huchet & Christian Helmer

Coro e Orquestra Gulbenkian, Paul McChreesh*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_knL8Uw_kE3F5c_6kkCvFM7xqnSbS E0JU4

"With Le Pré aux clercs, premiered at the Opéra-Comique in 1832, Louis-Ferdinand Hérold wrote at once his biggest success and his last opera (he died three weeks after the first performance).

From the Overture to the Act III finale, the simplicity of the vocal lines, the impact of the dramatic effects and the effectiveness of the choral writing testify to the flowering of Romanticism and the composer's assimilation of Rossini, then the paragon of modernity. Following the July Revolution of 1830, it was time to exorcise unfortunate memories: as was its habit, the Paris operatic world did not treat the topic of politics directly but through the fratricidal conflict that began on St Bartholomew's Day (25 August 1572).

The basis for the libretto was a novel by Prosper Mérimée published in 1829, Chronique du règne de Charles IX. The immense success of the opera, virtually contemporary with Meyerbeer's Les Huguenots, shows that it was perfectly in tune with the preoccupations of the time - and with the new ambitions of a supposedly 'light' genre…"

_"Hérold's effervescent music is performed with tremendous charm by Paul McCreesh and the Gulbenkian Orchestra...Munger [is] in exquisite form, coloratura cascading like champagne...Ensembles fizz and it's a joy to hear the mostly francophone cast in acres of dialogue."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD 42


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33 for cello and orchestra

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

Jiri Belohlavek conducting; BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings Op. 48 in C Major; Chamber Symphony in A Minor, Op. 35 (In memory of P.I. Tchaikovsky [after String Quartet No. 2]). Amsterdam Sinfonietta & Candida Thompson. This is a wonderful album. The Chamber Symphony is an arrangement of Arnesky's SQ. Apparently, Arensky arranged the middle movement himself and the group here did the outer movements. Beautifully performed and recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


>


Very nice....


----------



## lluissineu

flamencosketches said:


> How does this one stack up, in your book? I have been curious about Sir Colin's Sibelius.


Quite well flamencosketches. I have Bernstein/VPO, Rattle/Phil O, Berglund/COE, Barbirolli/Halle and Sanderling/Berlin SO, Karajan/BPO (vynil record).

I was curious about this recording. I admit I usually like what Colín Davis did and this time it is not The exception. Actually I Have ordered The hole cycle. It's quite a fast tempo. LSO sounds great (It's The best british orchestra nowadays). The brass is brilliant and woodwinds are virtuosi.

Apart from The 5th I enjoyed even more the performance of The 6th, with The same qualities of The orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff; Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini

Daniil Trifonov, Zubin Mehta


----------



## robin4




----------



## Bourdon

Aïcha Redouane


----------



## lluissineu

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. What a great recording. I love this symphony lately. One of the best.


It has always been my favourite of Beethoven's symphonies (I love all The others but was I to choose one...).

Lately I've come up with two recordings of my dear old and wise conductors (Blomstedt -in blue Ray with The Gewandhaus-and Haitink -Concertgebouw-). Just have a listen to this one:






Take into account he was still 'young' when he conducted this performance (only 80). Now he's 90. Love it


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko conducting.


----------



## robin4




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## starthrower

Disc 4 Apollo; Agon


----------



## Marinera

Telemann thread here on tc prompted me to listen to his trio sonatas.









Now - Cantigas de Santa Maria


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126279


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Exsultate, jubilate, KV 165
Regina coeli, KV 108
Ergo interest, KV 143
Regine coeli, KV 127

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood
Emma Kirkby, soporano

recorded 1984, reissued 2005


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Marinera

*Pierre Guédron - Le Consert des Consorts *
CD 12 from the Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box









"This recording presents the wide range of styles that were to be encountered in France at the time of Pierre Guédron (1565-1620). It also blends two different cultures: popular songs and more refined 'airs de cour'."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Flos campi_ is an unusual work, and has long been a favourite of mine.

A lovely performance on this CD with Nobuko Imai on viola, the Corydon Singers and the ECO under Matthew Best. The couplings are welcome too; the _Serenade for Music_ (in the original version for 16 soloists), _Five Mystical Songs_ (superbly sung by Thomas Allen) and the _Fantasia on Christmas Carols _(though it's a bit early for Christmas music yet).


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: London Symphonies (93-104)*
Georg Solti, London Philharmonic Orchestra, hat tip to Itullian for the recommendation

I've been taking my time getting through this set and catching up on posts here. All of the 12 are good recordings that could easily be a baseline set. 97 is excellent and better than any other version of the symphony I've heard. The same can be said of 102. 100 and 103 rise above the pack and are extremely enjoyable listens.


----------



## Duncan

*The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Plays Sezen Aksu*

*Goksun Cavdar (clarinet), Fatih Doğaner (ud), Erdal Kizilcay (piano), Marcello Rota, Akatay Ritim Grubu (drums & percussion), Hasan Gozetlik (trumpet), Erdal Kizilcay (bass guitar)*

*Link to complete album -*


----------



## Enthusiast

A classic New World.


----------



## mvellom

Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde, Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Duncan

*Bagpipes from Hell*

*Luca Pianca (Ceterone), Vittorio Ghielmi (Lyra-viol), Luca Pianca (Lute), Vittorio Ghielmi (Bass Viola da gamba)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nSzb7-DxAgaFc4U8kvHzADwcEv2IrcuZc

"This oddly named recording does not contain any bagpipe music. What we do have is a collection of pieces for lute and viola da gamba featuring music by a host of baroque composers both familiar and obscure. The title was probably inspired by the opening tune, "The Brown Haired Maiden," a staple for Scottish bagpipe players. Two more arrangements of anonymous bagpipe tunes, "Bagpipes" and "Lancashire Pipes" round out the pipe connection.

Vittorio Ghielmi is clearly having fun when he imitates the droning sound of the bagpipes on his viola da gamba. When Ghielmi is joined by lutenist Luca Pianca, the result is inspired. The soloists also excel in the more introverted music of such composers as Marin Marais, Antoine Forqueray, Leopold Weiss and others. Pianca is magnificent in the solo lute pieces of Weiss, especially the expansive Praeludium et Fuga in E minor. Equally impressive is the gritty playing the duo brings to Marais's "La Paraza."

*Works*

Forqueray, A: La Couperin
Forqueray, A: La du Vaucel
Forqueray, A: La Girouette in G Minor
Marais, M: L'Arabesque
Marais, M: La Rêveuse
Marais, M: Rondeau


----------



## Duncan

*Anime Amanti*

*Roberta Mameli & Luca Pianca*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_me-8EvnaDg2Oyzv2DfFNYQibC3YM6V6as

"A voice, a lute, a sigh. Nothing could be simpler and more immemorial. This expression of sentiments and emotions, of the intermittencies of the heart and the shadows of the soul, is of course as old as the world. Yet it was truly a reconquest of the Renaissance.

With Caccini, the 'new music' at once found a miraculous melodist. He composed a Euridice, performed in 1602, two years after Jacopo Peri's setting and five years before Monteverdi's Orfeo. The Renaissance did not know opera, but long secreted that genre soon to be born. And it is brand-new opera that opens and closes this recording, through the voice of its first visionary, Claudio Monteverdi. His Lamento d'Arianna, the centrepiece of a lost work, expresses sorrow, regrets, revolt through the very music of the Italian language, here brought to white heat. The 'new music' spread throughout Italy: Merula in Cremona, Falconieri in Naples, and Barbara Strozzi, the most famous woman composer of the age, in Venice. The Italian soprano Roberta Mameli is a great lover of this music, which she performs with an outstanding feeling for words and drama. Luca Pianca offers her his artistry and his great experience."

*Works*

Caccini, G: Amarilli mia bella
Caccini, G: Belle rose porporine
Caccini, G: Dolcissimo sospiro
Caccini, G: Dovrò dunque morire
Caccini, G: La bella man vi stringo
Caccini, G: Le Nuove Musiche
Falconieri: Allemanda La Villega
Falconieri: Corrente
Falconieri: La Soave Melodia
India: Ma che? Squallido e oscuro
India: Voi Ch'ascoltate
India: Vorrei baciarti, o Filli
Merula: Folle e ben che si crede
Monteverdi: Addio Roma! (from L'incoronazione di Poppea)
Monteverdi: Ecco di dolci raggi
Monteverdi: Il Sol Armato
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
Monteverdi: Ohime ch'io cado
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Strozzi: L'Eraclito amoroso 'Udite amanti'


----------



## Faramundo

I walked 10.5 km this morning on a beautiful red-leafed forest trail listening to that and it positively made my day.
Ain't that a cheap way to feel slightly better ?
Watch the rain radar website of your region before you leave home, or bring a hood.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126290


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Cosi fan tutte
- Temerari! ... Come scoglio
- Ei parte … Per pietà, ben mio
- In uomini, in soldati
Le Nozze di Figaro
- E Susanna non vien! … Dove sono i bei momenti
- Giunse alfin il momento … Al desio
Don Giovani
- Batti, batti, o bel Masetto
- In quali eccessi … Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata
Davidde penitente
- Lungi le cure ingrate
Exsultate, jubilate

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
György Fischer, conductor
Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Antonio Locatelli, trio sonatas Op 8 7-10










Ensemble Violini Capricciosi


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphonies Nos 3 & 7(8) - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Manacorda.


----------



## mvellom

Bruno Cocset, Les Basses Réunies


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening to Stenhammar's 1st Symphony (Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.) again and realising that while many might mention Bruckner, Brahms and even Wagner as influences it does in fact represent a logical progression from Berwald (well it does to these ears anyway!)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126293


*Carl Nielsen*

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonia espansiva"
Symphony No. 4, "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6, "Sinfonia semplice"
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra
Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert, conductor

recorded live 2011-2015, compilation 2015


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> View attachment 126294
> 
> 
> Nos. 1-2


What do you think? Maybe I've asked you about this set before. I'm just curious because I have had this on my hard drive for a really long time, I burned the CDs years ago before I got into classical music and would fall asleep to it occasionally. Now that I really know Brahms I'm wondering if it's worth a revisit.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann:
overture in C, TWV55 : C 3
Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Hartmut Haenchen
Concerto in E minor TWV 51 : e2
Concerto in B flat TWV 44:43
Concerto in E minor, TWV 52 : e1
Telemann-Kammerorchester


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 126293
> 
> 
> *Carl Nielsen*
> 
> Symphony No. 1
> Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments"
> Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonia espansiva"
> Symphony No. 4, "The Inextinguishable"
> Symphony No. 5
> Symphony No. 6, "Sinfonia semplice"
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
> Concerto for Flute and Orchestra
> Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Alan Gilbert, conductor
> 
> recorded live 2011-2015, compilation 2015


Absolutely amazing set.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? Maybe I've asked you about this set before. I'm just curious because I have had this on my hard drive for a really long time, I burned the CDs years ago before I got into classical music and would fall asleep to it occasionally. Now that I really know Brahms I'm wondering if it's worth a revisit.


You should know, only you know if it is worth a revisit to you. Some people think it is great, others think it's dull. I'm closer to the latter camp. You may love it, you may not.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Rachmaninoff; Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini
> 
> Daniil Trifonov, Zubin Mehta


What a man! (Trifonov)


----------



## haydnguy

Just found it in the pile...

Need picture (editing)


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Just the Scherzo for now. Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra.



Baron Scarpia said:


> You should know, only you know if it is worth a revisit to you. Some people think it is great, others think it's dull. I'm closer to the latter camp. You may love it, you may not.


Eh, it's been years, and I didn't know anything about classical music the last time I heard any of it. But you're right, the way I phrased that question was unanswerable. Really I was just curious about Star's opinions because I tend to respect and appreciate his perspective on other music, I was more just looking to start conversation.


----------



## Forsooth

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? Maybe I've asked you about this set before. I'm just curious because I have had this on my hard drive for a really long time, I burned the CDs years ago before I got into classical music and would fall asleep to it occasionally. Now that I really know Brahms I'm wondering if it's worth a revisit.


Maybe play Solti's version of your favorite Brahms symphony (or one that you know especially well) and see if Solti brings anything interesting to the table and go from there.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? Maybe I've asked you about this set before. I'm just curious because I have had this on my hard drive for a really long time, I burned the CDs years ago before I got into classical music and would fall asleep to it occasionally. Now that I really know Brahms I'm wondering if it's worth a revisit.


I'm not a big Solti fan but I like this cycle. I don't own it, it's a library item. I've checked it out about three times over the years.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I'm not a big Solti fan but I like this cycle. I don't own it, it's a library item. I've checked it out about three times over the years.


The library nearest to my house has been closed for renovations for what seems like a year or more. The next closest branch has no CDs. I'm sure I don't need to tell you that you should be grateful for the services you're enjoying!

My enthusiasm for Solti has waned a bit as of late, but I think he is an excellent Wagnerian conductor. The jury is still out on how that translates to Brahms... and Mahler, for that matter - whenever I look at older threads here on the forums, I see that Solti was once very frequently cited as a favorite Mahlerian conductor. I almost never see people discuss his Mahler anymore, it's out of fashion, I guess.



Forsooth said:


> Maybe play Solti's version of your favorite Brahms symphony (or one that you know especially well) and see if Solti brings anything interesting to the table and go from there.


Good idea, I'll have to play the 3rd from that cycle one of these days. Lately, I have been so in awe of the Klemperer recordings that I seldom want to hear anything else! But I'm sure some day that enthusiasm will wane and I'll want to hear the other interpretations.


----------



## starthrower

He does a good Brahms 3rd. But there are a lot of good Brahms cycles. Several members here still like his Mahler. I guess his 8th is a favorite. I've never listened to it.


----------



## flamencosketches

That Mahler movement ended, now:










*Edward Elgar*: Cello Concerto in E minor, op.85. Alisa Weilerstein, Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. First of all, the sound here is phenomenal. The Decca engineers have done a great job as always. I bought this CD for the Carter, after having seen Ms. Weilerstein's interview with the composer, which apparently was the last he conducted before his death in 2012. My feelings for Elgar are mixed. More respect and admiration than enjoyment these days, but I recognize that he is a brilliant, hugely influential composer, whereas that was not always the case for me - I used to think of his music as quintessentially English in the worst way possible, patriotic, British Empire music. I have since discovered that this is not really true and that he actually wrote some great music, even if I don't quite love any of it yet.

Anyway, this is a beautiful work of late-Romantic harmonic genius. Quite deeply felt and passionate, reminds me somewhat of the work of Schumann; these are traits one might not stereotypically associate with an English composer, I suppose...!

Daniel Barenboim appears to have conducted a lot of Elgar. Not quite sure what his connection with the composer is, per se. But he seems to have a feel for the music. I would like to explore also John Barbirolli's recordings of Elgar.

Who conducted the best Enigma Variations? I have listened to that work once and enjoyed it a lot, but I want it on CD.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Holstag - treble recorder, director
Mark Caudle - bass viol
The Parley of Instruments
_
Musical Heritage Society_ via _Hyperion_


----------



## starthrower

No.4


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in choral music by Jonathan Dove:










Just finishing - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphony no 6, Janacek Idyll









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture 









Suk Asrael Symphony, Fairy Tale (Pohadka)









Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from the Cunning Little Vixen









Janacek Jealousy, Violin Concerto, The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddler's Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
_De Profundis (Psalm 129)- Missa Sillabica - Solfeggio - "And One Of The Pharisees" - Cantate Domino (Psalm 95) - Summa (Credo) - Seven Magnificat Antiphons - The Beatitudes - Magnificat_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this disc in the Erato Dutilleux 1916-2013 box. The box CD also includes Les Citations for oboe, harpsichord, double bass, and percussion. IMO, some of the composer's finest material.


----------



## 13hm13

Chopin Nocturne #20 C Sharp Minor, Valentina Lisitsa


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40& 41

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks- Sir Colin Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various vocal/choral works part two of two for this morning and early afternoon. Texts are from biblical sources unless otherwise specified.

I would say that the _Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ contains some of the most sparkling vocal music I have heard of Handel - it's certainly a joyous work and makes for an agreeable contrast with the solemn _Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline_ from a couple of years previously.

The two 'Dettingen' works were commissioned to celebrate the battle of the same name when a coalition force from Hanover, Austria and Great Britain gained a somewhat fortuitous victory over the French - one attack which allegedly turned the tide of the battle was led by King George II himself, although some report that this only came about after the king's horse suddenly bolted towards the French lines.

Both the _Foundling Hospital Anthem_ and _Alceste_ seem to be among the less-renowned choral works from Handel's later years but both are worth investigating, even if the former cribs from other works, including the aforementioned _Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline_ (and it concludes with the famous chorus from _Messiah_).

The music for _Alceste_ was never heard in its original guise - the production of Smollett's play at Covent Garden fell through - but Handel, ever the opportunist, craftily pressed much of the music back into service for the oratorio _The Choice of Hercules_ a few months later.

_Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline_ [_The ways of Zion do mourn..._] HWV264 (1737):










_Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ - cantata HWV76 [Text: John Dryden] (1739):










_Dettingen Te Deum_ - canticle HWV280 (1743):
_Dettingen Anthem_ [_The King Shall Rejoice..._] HWV265 (1743):










_Foundling Hospital Anthem_ [_Blessed are they that considereth the poor..._] HWV268 (1749):
_Alceste_ - incidental music for a masque based on the (now lost) play by Tobias Smollett HWV45 [Text: Thomas Morell] (1749-50):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123

Kim Borg (bass), Richard Lewis (tenor), Carol Smith (contralto), Eileen Farrell (soprano)

New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir- Leonard Bernstein .

Haydn: Mass in B-Flat Major, Hob. XXII; 12 'Theresia'

Paul Hudson (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra- Leonard Bernstein

Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Rudolf Serkin (piano),
Warren Martin (chorus master), New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jim prideaux

Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.

From the Davis Symphonies box set which I was banging on about on another thread and has just arrived...….

now listening to my favourite Beethoven symphony although it would appear that this particular cycle is not necessarily that highly rated!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is an exciting performance of Berlioz's perenially original symphony, which brings out its youthful exuberance and eccentricity rather than trying to align it to early nineteenth century symphonic tradition. It's an approach I like and it's wonderfully played here by the Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille.

Very interesting coupling too in Dutilleux's _Métaboles_.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.
> 
> From the Davis Symphonies box set which I was banging on about on another thread and has just arrived...….
> 
> now listening to my favourite Beethoven symphony although it would appear that this particular cycle is not necessarily that highly rated!


understand the reservations-there is nothing whatsoever 'wrong' with the performance or recording but it does not strike one as being 'great'.....

now on to Sibelius' 5th (my personal favourite symphony 'full stop') with the Boston S.O. Have been aware of the critical acclamation for this cycle for years and have only ever owned individual recordings on vinyl. As I now listen to the 5th it has the completely opposite impact to the Beethoven....powerful and yet controlled, measured in the positive sense and ultimately involving.....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Handley's performance of this most pictorial of Vaughan Williams's symphonies has great atmosphere and a superb digital recording. The coupling of the _Serenade to Music_ is given in its version for full chorus. I prefer the original for 16 soloists, but the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir give a good case for the choral version.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD43


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, with soprano soloist Gundula Janowitz and baritone Eberhard Waechter.


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Chopin Nocturne #20 C Sharp Minor, Valentina Lisitsa


I understand why my good friend 13hm likes this one: It is something new. (I like it also...) But, very unfortunately, this is NOT correct. We have a Nocturne and NOT a funeral, dear Valentina. Nocturne means romance, solitude, feelings, love etc. and not graveyard. This slow, tempo rubato, destroys everything and I hope I will not listen it again in a public performance from Valentina and everybody else who respects Chopin.






_Please look at the video in YT, by clicking the link. _


----------



## jim prideaux

Sir Colin Davis and the LSO performing Stravinsky's Symphony in C

Immediately struck by how vivid and animated this performance appears to be I checked the recording date.....1965 !!!!!


----------



## Duncan

*Ives - The Three Orchestral Sets*

*Malmö Symphony Orchestra and Chamber Chorus, James Sinclair*

"The works on this recording focus on a singular genre created by a singular composer. The kind of piece Charles Ives called a 'set' is usually a larger work made by putting together independently-written smaller pieces. The First Orchestral Set, variously titled Three Places in New England and A New England Symphony, is one of Ives's great tributes to his roots. Put together around 1913-14 from material going back years, it is typically Ivesian in that each movement has an underlying program. Like the other sets, the Second has a slow-fast-slow pattern and a visionary hymn-based finale. The unfinished Third Orchestral Set was the only set Ives planned as a whole from the beginning. It may stand as the most profound discovery of the many and ongoing efforts to reconstruct Ives's incomplete works. This is its first complete performance and recording."

_"This is a fascinating release that offers Ives's three Orchestral Sets for the first time. The curtain is raised with the first of them, ThreePlaces in New England, in its original version - this stands somewhere between the CountryBand March and the later, more familiar ThreePlaces. At this stage there's no piano part and the conflicting march rhythm in 'Putnam's Camp' is missing as well as its dissonant opening. Both the First and Second Sets are vintage Ives, with his unforgettable reaction to the sinking of the Lusitania that brought the US into the First World War at the end of the Second Set.

But the novelty here is the Third Set. The first two movements come from sketches edited by David Gray Porter. The opening Andante has a structure similar to Central Parkin the Dark with typical Ives chords and a texture building to a crisis with something left hanging softly at the end. The second movement is called 'During Camp Meetin' Week: One Secular Afternoon'. This again is Ives's idiosyncratic territory with lots of quotations including 'Columbia the Gem of the Ocean' twice and a four-part hymn about the Day of Judgement - not so secular after all?

Completing works by Ives has become an industry that the composer would have welcomed.
The perhaps over-extended last movement of this Third Set, realised by Nors Josephson, at times sounds like Varèse, although it begins and ends softly. Well recorded, idiomatic performances all round - a real Ives discovery."_
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Works*

Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 1 'Three Places in New England'
Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 2
Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13/: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14/ Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8

Parnassus Akademie
Johann Blanchard.


----------



## Duncan

*Charles Ives - An American Journey
*
*Thomas Hampson (baritone)
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lndPgeRA0NVo_pYblziPmaVLy-M_TgYww

"If anyone has a hot-line to the cortex of Ives's imagination, it's Michael Tilson Thomas. The programme he's devised here isn't so much a journey, more a stream of consciousness through the hinterlands of Ives Americana. It's about the things that mattered to Ives: the times, places, events that fashioned the nation and enabled it to find its own way. It's a landscape of ballad songs and snatches, of hymns, marches, tall tales and short orders, assembled exactly as the man remembered them and entirely in keeping with the chaotic comedy of life. But above all, it's about the spirit within us all - great and small.

From the Steeples and the Mountains is classic Ives: a visionary statement fashioned from bare essentials, bells and brass dissonances always just a whisper away from a recognisable hymn tune.

Then from the mountains to the back yard - recollections of a very American childhood. Picket fences and parlour songs. Like The Things OurFathers Loved written 16 years after the craggy bell and brass piece. You can be sure the Ives chronology will constantly wrong-foot you. Thomas Hampson is the man entrusted with these rich pickings from the Ives songbook. He lustily makes a drama out of a crisis in Charlie Rutlage, a cowboy song turned operatic gran scena. Later he's the Salvation Army's General William Booth banging the drum for all his pimps, floosies, and drunks - his 'saved souls' - as he leads them towards that great courthouse in the sky. Then one of the most heartfelt of all Ives songs, TomSails Away - a life in a song from cradle to grave.

Such juxtapositions make this all-live compilation especially affecting. Hard to believe that this is a live recording, so astonishingly lucid and transparent is the multi-layered orchestral sound. Tremendous impact, too.

Finally, a beautiful performance of that little masterpiece The Unanswered Question, as close as we get to an understanding of what spirituality actually meant to Ives. A superb disc."
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide'

*Works*

Ives, C: Charlie Rutlage
Ives, C: From the Steeples and the Mountains
Ives, C: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
Ives, C: In Flanders Fields
Ives, C: Memories: (A) Very Pleasant; (B) Rather Sad
Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 1 'Three Places in New England'
Ives, C: Psalm 100
Ives, C: Serenity
Ives, C: The Circus Band
Ives, C: The Pond (remembrance)
Ives, C: The Things our Fathers Loved
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: They Are There!
Ives, C: Tom Sails Away


----------



## Duncan

*A Song For Anything

Songs by Charles Ives*

*Gerald Finley (baritone) & Julius Drake (piano)*

_"These songs, drawn from Ives's 200, can encourage at one extreme a rough declamatory style and at the other an almost voiceless intimacy.

Without in any way underplaying, Finlay is always essentially a singer - his tone and command of the singing line are a pleasure in themselves. But he also has the absolute mastery of the composer's idioms and, with Julius Drake, his fearless and totally committed pianist, the technical, virtuosic skills to realise his intentions with (amid all the quirks) complete conviction of naturalness.

This is a selection that very satisfactorily balances early and late, rumbustious and contemplative.

Several of the early German settings are included, always beautiful and always develop- ing with some touch that is entirely personal. Of a quite distinctive beauty are those like Remembrance, Berceuse, and The Housatonic at Stockbridge where voice and piano work a dreamy, misty spell. And still more characteristic are the settings of his own verses evoking memories of childhood.

The 'character' songs (such as Charlie Rutlage) and the 'big' numbers (GeneralWilliam Booth Enters into Heaven) become less prominent than they commonly seem in a recital group where they are programmed as an effective tour de force. The total impression is of an astonishing individuality and, more importantly, of a completely honest, dauntless and increasingly to be valued musical identity."_
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Works*

Ives, C: '1, 2, 3'
Ives, C: A Song - For Anything
Ives, C: Ann Street
Ives, C: Berceuse
Ives, C: Charlie Rutlage
Ives, C: Du alte Mutter
Ives, C: Élégie
Ives, C: Feldeinsamkeit
Ives, C: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
Ives, C: Ich grolle nicht
Ives, C: Like a Sick Eagle
Ives, C: Memories: (A) Very Pleasant; (B) Rather Sad
Ives, C: Remembrance
Ives, C: Serenity
Ives, C: Slugging a Vampire
Ives, C: Swimmers
Ives, C: The Cage
Ives, C: The Greatest Man
Ives, C: The Housatonic at Stockbridge
Ives, C: The New River
Ives, C: The Side Show
Ives, C: The Things our Fathers Loved
Ives, C: Thoreau
Ives, C: Tolerance
Ives, C: Tom Sails Away
Ives, C: Walking
Ives, C: Weil' auf mir
Ives, C: West London
Ives, C: When Stars are in the Quiet Skies
Ives, C: Where the Eagle
Ives, C: Yellow Leaves


----------



## Duncan

*Ives - Romanzo di Central Park*

*Gerald Finley (baritone) & Julius Drake (piano), Magnus Johnston (violin)*

_"This is the second volume of Ives songs from this accomplished team; their first Ives volume (reviewed above) contained some of the blockbusters like Charlie Rutlage and General WilliamBooth but the mood of this volume is fairly sedate. In particular some of the early songs in a conventional style are treated with the same seriousness that Finley would apply to Lieder.
_
_An unusual but effective feature here is the provision of violin obbligato both for the jingoistic wartime song They Are There! and the mawkish take-off Romanzo (di Central Park)._

_Sentimentality is a Victorian characteristic but in Songs MyMother Taught Me, as elsewhere in Ives, the emotion is genuine so it invariably convinces._

_Many of the songs are transposed down - hard work for the pianist and it makes some of the textures rather dense. The contemplative ones are delivered with an impressive serenity and Finley has his own way of attacking the razzledazzle of something like The Circus Band or They Are There! He's close-miked, which works best in the intimacy of the quieter songs._"
- The Gramophone Classical Music Guide

*Works*

Ives, C: A Christmas Carol
Ives, C: A Night Song
Ives, C: Allegro
Ives, C: At the river
Ives, C: Down East
Ives, C: Evening
Ives, C: Evidence
Ives, C: Illmenau
Ives, C: In Flanders Fields
Ives, C: In the Alley
Ives, C: Mists
Ives, C: My native land
Ives, C: Omens and Oracles
Ives, C: On the Counter
Ives, C: Premonitions
Ives, C: Romanzo (di Central Park)
Ives, C: Slow March
Ives, C: Songs My Mother Taught Me
Ives, C: The Children's Hour
Ives, C: The Circus Band
Ives, C: The Last Reader
Ives, C: The Light that is Felt
Ives, C: The See'r
Ives, C: The South Wind
Ives, C: The World's Wanderers
Ives, C: They Are There!
Ives, C: Those Evening Bells
Ives, C: To Edith
Ives, C: Two Little Flowers
Ives, C: Watchman!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - Ouvertüre/ Liebesszene/ Minuet of the Will-o'-the-Wisps/ Tanz der Sylphen/Rákóczy Marsch
Le Corsaire (Ouvertüre)/ Troianischer Marsch/ Königliche Jagd - Sturm/ La Marseillaise

Sylvia McNair/ Richard Leech

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra- David Zinman


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Der Messias, TWV 6:4/ Quartet in E flat major, TWV 43:Es1/ Septet (Concerto) TWV 44:42 in A minor for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c./ Sonata TWV 44:11

Veronika Winter, Marion Eckstein, Jan Kobow, Klaus Mertens

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein, Ludger Rémy


----------



## robin4




----------



## millionrainbows

Beautifully rendered versions of the Schönberg-Webern-Berg Private Society arrangements of Strauss waltzes. Linos is superb. I like this one better than the EMI version.


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux, Symphony No 2, Munch, Lamoureux Orchestra.










Good sound for the era (late 60's), satisfying focused performance.


----------



## Vasks

_Both from 1825-26_

*Fesca - Overture in D, Op. 41 (Beermann/cpo)
Beethoven - String Quartet #15 (Talich/Caliope)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

This is all kinds of wrong - broad tempos, wide vibrato, fiddling with orchestration - but it's just so doggone good. I have the recordings by Gardiner, Pinnoock, and McCreesh, and maybe I'll do penance by listening to an "authentic" recording, but right now, I'm loving this.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, */Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77/ Serenade No.1 for Violin & Orchestra, /Serenade No.2 for Violin & Orchestra, Op.69, No.2/ Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1 etc

Boris Belkin (violin)*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Philharmonia Orchestra- Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1984-10
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Messiah*
> 
> This is all kinds of wrong - broad tempos, wide vibrato, fiddling with orchestration - but it's just so doggone good. I have the recordings by Gardiner, Pinnoock, and McCreesh, and maybe I'll do penance by listening to an "authentic" recording, but right now, I'm loving this.
> 
> View attachment 126313


It doesn't imply that you are a sinner,you are just lost ( in space,so to speak)


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

CD1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126322


*Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor
Horacio Gutiérrez, piano

1990


----------



## Bourdon

*Shakespeare's Musick*

CD1


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Messiah*
> 
> This is *all kinds of wrong* - broad tempos, wide vibrato, fiddling with orchestration - but it's just so doggone good. I have the recordings by Gardiner, Pinnoock, and McCreesh, and maybe I'll do penance by listening to an "authentic" recording, but right now, I'm loving this.
> 
> View attachment 126313


I have the same symptoms with Bach... More wrong the performance, better for me. :lol: For this one I have one - two favourites, one is Richter's, which is also FFFFFn wrong. For this reason, I stay away from these composers, not be humiliated and I grade only sound and collectability.

(Thomas, if I remember correctly, have received good critics for his Messiah. But I trust your opinion and I will give it a go. After all I will notice nothing... :lol: )


----------



## robin4

A rare photo of cellist Emanuel Feuermann with *Hungarian composers Béla Bartók and Zoltán Kodály in 1935*.


----------



## Guest

robin4 said:


> [A rare photo of cellist Emanuel Feuermann with *Hungarian composers Béla Bartók and Zoltán Kodály in 1935*.


That Dorati set is a treasure. I particularly like the Symphony and Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Piatigorsky Complete RCA and Columbia recordings CD 14*

_*Paul Hindemith 
Sonata for Cello and Piano in E major

Samuel Barber
Sonata for Cello and Piano in C minor*_









*Gregor Piatigorsky 
Ralph Berkowitz*

recorded January 1956


----------



## Itullian

Just finished this new set. I love it.
Best modern instrument, modern sound DDD, set I've heard.
Excellent!!


----------



## Dimace

Do you like to have Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann and Liszt in one beautiful packet? Surely! How you can make this with ONLY ONE composer? Very easily!* Choose Wagner's Piano Works, my friends! *Mostly composed around 1831-32 they are heavily influenced from the composers I mentioned above. I could say that his Fantasia is a Lisztian work with a lot of Schumann, his 1831 Sonata has a lot of Haydn (for this reason I don't like it...) and his Grande 1932 Sonata, a lot of Beethoven and Mozart. Very good music, very good sound and performance from the *Georgian Pianist Nina Kavtaradze.* in this double CDS from Denmark. (Kontra Punkt)


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Just finished this new set. I love it.
> Best modern instrument, modern sound DDD, set I've heard.
> Excellent!!


Looks interesting! Unfortunately, of the eight reviews on the Amazon product page for this set, only _one _is for this Saraste set. Al the rest are for other cycles!


----------



## mvellom

Beethoven 9, Fricsay, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1 from the Philips Berlioz Complete Orchestral Works conducted by Colin Davis.

*Symphonie Fantastique* - Concergebouw, Amsterdam
*Tristia - Marceh funèbre pour la derniére scène d'Hamlet* 
*La Damnation de Faust - Meneut des follets and Marche hongroise* - London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Cantus Articus for Birds & Orchestra - Helsinki PO, Segerstam.
Maybe suprisingly, this is the first time I have heard this much talked about concerto. It was good to finally make its acquaintance but it will be a fleeting one - not a work I will rush back to.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Quintet in A Major, Op. 81 *









*Emanuel Ax
Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Looks interesting! Unfortunately, of the eight reviews on the Amazon product page for this set, only _one _is for this Saraste set. Al the rest are for other cycles!


In a nutshell: quick tempi, but not overly so, modern mid sized sounding orchestra which gives good presence to the horns , woodwinds and timpani.
What I like about it is that it keeps the grandeur of Beethoven while using a more modern approach.
The sound is excellent too.


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams* - London Symphony Orchestra*, Sir Adrian Boult ‎- Job - A Masque For Dancing / Partita For Double String Orchestra

Orig. on a 1971 EMI Lp release.


----------



## Dimace

Today I commented the beautiful Valentina's Chopin video giving also one with the same Nocturne (20) from Wladyslaw. It was fair that Valentina's play was wrong, but somehow unfair to put her side by side with a titan like Szpilman, who is more a mythos and less a famous pianist. Such quality to hit the 88 keys had ONLY Vladimir, Dinu, Arturo etc... And such understanding of Chopin had only… the Szpilman (because he paid it with the life of his whole family) and the Smeterlin, because he sat together with him near the dead body of Poland, not to bury it, but to resurrect it with the power of music. Let us see another beautiful, but wrong performance of the same Nocturne. Today's tendency is to play romantic piano like folk music and worse. This is somehow ok, when we play for friends. But when we are performing for the public is not good, despite the outcome is melodic as you will see.


----------



## starthrower

This one has been sitting on the shelf for a few years. I figured I might as well give it a spin. Maybe Lenny was running out of steam by this point? Or he was just taking his time? It's a bit low on the vitality meter but the orchestra sounds beautiful. A silky, warm recording!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Current listening - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and the Britten Sinfonia in his "Stabat Mater":










I've been listening to these two pieces the past few weeks preparing for concerts this Thursday (MacMillan being performed by Harry Christophers with The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia at Lincoln Center) and next Friday (Talbot being performed by Nigel Short and Tenebrae at Rockefeller Memorial Chapel in Chicago). I'll be traveling to both concerts via Amtrak trains, which I'm looking forward to. I've got no problem letting someone else do the 'driving' while I kick back and relax.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> This one has been sitting on the shelf for a few years. I figured I might as well give it a spin. Maybe Lenny was running out of steam by this point? Or he was just taking his time? It's a bit low on the vitality meter but the orchestra sounds beautiful. A silky, warm recording!


I tend to enjoy lighter, more lyrical readings of Brahms (Barbirolli, Ansermet) but Bernstein struck me as just sluggish. But of course, to each his own.


----------



## pmsummer

1605: TREASON & DISCHORD
_William Byrd and the Gunpowder Plot_
*William Byrd - John Dowland - and their contemporaries*
The King's Singers
Concordia - instrumental consort
Sarah Baldock - organ
_
Signum Classics_


----------



## senza sordino

Nigel Kennedy plays his greatest hits. I bought this twenty years ago and I haven't listened to it for nineteen years. It's not too bad. 









Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3, Wieniaski Violin Concerto no 2. Fantastic disk 









Paganini Violin Concerti nos 1&2









Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concerti. Another super disk.









Ysaye Posthumous Solo Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonata no 2, Debussy Clair de Lune, Ysaye Petite Fantasie romantique, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Fauré, Enescu Hora Unirii.


----------



## robin4




----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios vol 1

Wolfgang Schröder (violin), Michael Groß (cello), Chia Chou (piano)

Trio Parnassus

Piano Trio in A flat major, Op. 2/ Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 10.


----------



## robin4




----------



## robin4

[video=youtube;klHJPmguRcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klHJPmguRcw Maurice Ravel: La Valse - Piano Four Hands Shelest Piano Duo Anna Shelest Dmitri Shelest  [/video]

*Maurice Ravel: La Valse - Piano Four Hands*

*Shelest Piano Duo*

Anna Shelest
Dmitri Shelest


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Opp. 109 and 110. Some pieces never grow old, even in a full lifetime. And Andras Schiff never lets us down.


----------



## regenmusic

Darius Milhaud: Printemps (2d cahier) op.66 (1920/1921)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini; Tancredi

Fiorenza Cossotto/Lella Cuberli/Werner Hollweg/Nicola Ghiuselev/Helga Muller

Cappella Coloniensis --Gabriele Ferro conducting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1949 - 1957 mono recordings, but terrific performances, with Barbirolli's wife Evelyn Rothwell in the Oboe Concerto and teh dedicatee, Philip Catelinet in the Tuba Concerto. Recorded shortly after Barbirolli conducted its premiere in Manchester, the _Sinfonia Antarica_ is a superb performance, as well as a valuable historic document.


----------



## elgar's ghost

An Arthur Honegger miscellany today. A pity his chamber music hasn't been more often recorded - a reasonably-priced two/three-disc compendium would be an attractive proposition, I think (especially as I haven't yet got any of it!).

_Le chant de Nigamon_ for orchestra (1917):
_Pastorale d'été_ - symphonic poem for chamber orchestra (1920):
_Le Roi David_ - symphonic psalm in three parts developed from the incidental music for the play by René Morax for soprano, alto, tenor, boy soprano, narrator, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: René Morax] (1921-23):
Prelude from the incidental music for the tragedy _Phaedre_ by Gabriele D'Annunzio (1926):
Extract from the music for the film _Napoléon_ by Abel Gance (1927):
Prelude from the incidental music for the play _The Tempest_ by William Shakespeare (1929):
_Mouvement Symphonique no.3_ for orchestra (1933):
_Prélude, Fugue et Postlude_ for orchestra - arr. from the music for the ballet-melodrama _Amphion_ (orig. 1929 - arr. 1948):
_Monopartita_ in F for orchestra (1951):










Music for the film _Les Misérables_ (1934):



_Pacific 231_ [_Mouvement Symphonique no.1_] for orchestra (1923):
Symphony no.1 (1930):
_Symphony for Strings_ [Symphony no.2] (1942):
Symphony no.3 [_Liturgique_] (1946):
Symphony no.4 [_Deliciae basiliensis_] (1946):
Symphony no.5 [_Di tre re_] (1950):


----------



## Rogerx

Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone

Ivan Ilic (piano)



> The Telegraph 29th February 2012
> 
> They are of terrifying difficulty, and it is to the credit of the American pianist Ivan Ilic that he manages to bring expressive finesse to them as well as negotiating the technical hurdles. His is certainly a labour of love.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD44


----------



## Rogerx

Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E major, Op. 59/ Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17

Piers Lane (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

CD2


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker:

The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
*

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Duncan

*The Complete Songs of Francis Poulenc Volume 1
*
*Lorna Anderson (soprano), Jonathan Lemalu (bass-baritone), Felicity Lott (soprano), Lisa Milne (soprano), Christopher Maltman (baritone), Robert Murray (tenor) & Malcolm Martineau (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lJA7Nkim7Eoqd3y_gVEFjmMHH6DzvF-uk

"Composed over a period of 44 years the 150 works for piano and voice of Francis Poulenc remain consistently popular to concert audiences the world over. Varying in their individual style and character in a way that defies generalisation, Poulenc set music to a wide range of different French poetry - both ancient and modern, from the serious to the surreal."

"Alongside Malcolm Martineau's searching piano, the singers find a consistent character: considered, spacious, unaffected but cumulatively intense, to the extent that you may need to pause and catch your breath every so often...Anderson finds a deadpan, butter-wouldn't-melt character for Vilmorin's more suggestive lines, while Maltman brings good humour and a poker face to the earthy Chansons galliardes."
- BBC Music Magazine

*Works*

Poulenc: A sa guitare
Poulenc: Bleuet
Poulenc: Chansons gaillardes
Poulenc: Cocardes
Poulenc: Dernier poeme
Poulenc: Épitaphe sur un texte de Malherbe, FP55
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
Poulenc: La courte paille
Poulenc: Métamorphoses
Poulenc: Metamorphoses, FP 121
Poulenc: Parisiana
Poulenc: Rosemonde
Poulenc: Trois poèmes de Louise de Vilmorin


----------



## Duncan

*The British Composers Guide To Britain*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nQKu-r0xOAy9qEN99YgAgjkZEgvc-544w

Contents
CD 1 [77:25]

LONDON

1. COATES London Suite (1988 digital re-master): III. Knightsbridge (March) Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves 4:21
2. ELGAR Cockaigne (In London Town) - Concert Overture Op. 40 (2004 digital re-master) Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli 14:45
3. GRAINGER Handel In The Strand (Clog Dance) Rmtb2. Daniel Adni 2:46
4. HOLST Brook Green Suite, H.190 (1987 - re-master): I. Prelude Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Norman Del Mar 1:25

ESSEX
5. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Bushes and Briars (men's voices) Baccholian Singers of London 3:00

CAMBRIDGE
6. HOWELLS Magnificat 'Collegium Regale' King's College Choir, Cambridge/Garth Benson/Boris Ord 4:30

EAST ANGLIA
7. BRITTEN Four Sea Interludes Op.33a (from Peter Grimes) (2003 - re-master): I. Dawn (Lento e tranquillo) London Symphony Orchestra/André Previn 3:44
8. WARLOCK Yarmouth Fair (1994 digital re-master) Owen Brannigan/Ernest Lush 1:40

LINCOLNSHIRE
9. DELIUS Brigg Fair Ian Bostridge/Polyphony/Stephen Layton 2:34
10. BRITTEN Folk Song Arrangement: The Lincolnshire Poacher (2000 digital re-master) Robert Tear/Sir Philip Ledger 1:58

DERBYSHIRE
11. PARRY Dear Lord and Father of mankind (Repton) Choir of King's College, Cambridge/Thomas Bullard/Benjamin Bayl/Stephen Cleobury 3:58
12. HADLEY The Hills, I. The Hills in Spring: 'From Chinley Churn and Rushup Ridge' - [chorus, soprano, tenor] Felicity Palmer/Robert Tear/Robert Lloyd/Cambridge University Musical Society Chorus/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Philip Ledger 1:36

THE NORTH
13. HOOK The Lass Of Richmond Hill The Kings Singers 1:53
14. Preces Choir of King's College, Cambridge/Sir Philip Ledger 1:03
15. BRITTEN Folk Song Arrangement: Come you not from Newcastle? (2000 digital re-master) Robert Tear/Sir Philip Ledger 1:15
16. GURNEY Black Stitchel (2001 digital re-master) Anthony Rolfe Johnson/David Willison 2:10

SCOTLAND
17. MacCUNN The Land of the Mountain and the Flood - Concert Overture Op. 3 (1988 digital re-master) Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson 9:09
18. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Loch Lomond (1995 digital re-master) London Madrigal Singers/Ian Partridge/Christopher Bishop 3:42
19. ARNOLD Scottish Dances Op. 59: 4. Con brio Philharmonia Orchestra/Robert Irving 1:21
20. MOFFATT The Wee Cooper o' Fife Robert Tear/Benjamin Luxon/André Previn 1:50

WALES
21. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Three Preludes Founded on Welsh Hymn Tunes (orch. Arnold Foster): 2. Rhosymedre (melody by J. D. Edwards, 1805-1885) Richard Hickox 4:13
22. BRITTEN Folk Song Arrangement: The Ash Grove (2000 Digital re-master) Robert Tear/Sir Philip Ledger 2:22
23. Joseph PARRY Jesu Lover Of My Soul Huddersfield Choral Society 3:54
24. HOLST Six Choral Folk Songs, H.136 (1995 - re-master): 6. Swansea Town Baccholian Singers of London 2:50

SHROPSHIRE AND WORCESTERSHIRE
25. PEEL In summertime on Bredon [with orch.] Frederick Harvey/Philharmonia Orchestra/George Weldon 3:09
26. ELGAR Severn Suite Op. 87 (orchestral version) (1989 digital re-master): I. Worcester Castle (Introduction) Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves 2:13
27. BUTTERWORTH Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' (2001 digital re-master): I. Loveliest of trees Anthony Rolfe Johnson/David Willison 2:51
28. ELGAR Caractacus Op. 35 (1989 digital re-master): Woodland Interlude (Introduction to Scene III) from Caractacus Op. 35 Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves 2:16
29. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS On Wenlock Edge (1987 digital re-master): VI. Clun Ian Partridge/Music Group of London 3:33

CD 2 [65:33]

'BORSETSHIRE'
1. Arthur WOOD Barwick Green (Theme from the Radio Series ''The Archers'') Sidney Torch And His Orchestra 2:49

OXFORD
2. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS An Oxford Elegy (excerpt: That sweet city with her dreaming spires ... Come, let me read) John Westbrook/King's College Choir, Cambridge/Jacques Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks 2:46

GLOUCESTERSHIRE
3. HOWELLS String Quartet 'in Gloucestershire' (No. 3): II. Fairly quick, but always rhythmical Britten Quartet 2:05
4. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Come down, O Love divine (Down Ampney) King's College Choir, Cambridge/Thomas Williamson/Stephen Cleobury 3:43

SOMERSET
5. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS English Folk Song Suite (1987 - re-master): III. March (Folk Songs from Somerset) London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult 3:03
6. BRITTEN Folk Song Arrangement: The trees they grow so high (2000 digital re-master) Robert Tear/Sir Philip Ledger 3:13

DEVON AND CORNWALL
7. STANFORD Songs of the Sea Op. 91 (1983 digital re-master): III. Devon, O Devon, in Wind and Rain (Allegro con fuoco) Benjamin Luxon/Bournemouth Symphony Chorus/Geoffrey Hughes/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Norman Del Mar 1:45
8. BAX Tintagel (2007 digital re-master) London Symphony Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli 15:02
9. RUTTER Sans Day Carol Clare College Singers, Cambridge/Clare College Orchestra, Cambridge/Jeremy Blandford/John Rutter 3:20
10. ARNOLD Four Cornish Dances Op. 91 (2001 digital re-master): 3. Con moto e sempre senza parodia Sir Malcolm Arnold 2:27
11. SANDERSON Devonshire Cream and Cider [with orch.] Frederick Harvey/Philharmonia Orchestra/George Weldon 3:55

'WESSEX'
12. HOLST Egdon Heath (Homage to Thomas Hardy) H172 (Op. 47) (2003 digital re-master) André Previn/London Symphony Orchestra 14:40

SOUTH COAST
13. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Linden Lea - A Dorset song (1994 - re-master) Dame Janet Baker/Gerald Moore 2:54
14. WALTON Portsmouth Point (1999 - re-master) London Symphony Orchestra/André Previn 5:28
15. WILLCOCKS Sussex Carol (On Christmas night all Christians sing) Choir of King's College, Cambridge/John Wells/Sir David Willcocks 1:53

BERKSHIRE
16. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS In Windsor Forest: IV. Wedding Chorus (Ben Johnson) Bournemouth Symphony Chorus/Geoffrey Hughes/Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Norman Del Mar 4:38

LONDON
17. HOLST St Paul's Suite H118 (Op. 29 No. 2): IV. Finale: The Dargason (Allegro) Yehudi Menuhin 3:21
18. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS Ten Blake Songs: 4. London [oboe tacet] Ian Partridge 1:35
19. COATES London Suite (1988 digital re-master): I. Covent Garden (Tarentelle) Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves 4:58
20. IRELAND London Pieces: 2. Ragamuffin Desmond Wright 2:05
21. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS A London Symphony (1994 digital re-master): IV. Andante con moto - Maestoso alla marcia (quasi lento) - Allegro - Maestoso alla marcia (alla I) - Epilogue (Andante sostenuto) Hallé Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli 4:44


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Preludes Sont Des Images

Mario Haring (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 2
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Rêverie


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Esther" (Yesipov/Le Chant du monde)
Fomin - Selections from "Orpheus and Euridice" (Korsakov/MCA)
Alyabiev - Symphony for 4 Horns and Orchestra (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Rubinstein - Faust, Musical Picture after Goethe (Andreescu/Marco Polo)*


----------



## robin4




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126349


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Concerto No. 2 in A minor, BWV 593
Prelude and Fugue in B minor, BWV 544
Prelude and Fugue in D major, BWV 532

Michael Murray, organ

1983


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening - from Dumestre box disks 18, 2 & 4 respectively.

























Von Edler Art - 15th century German music for keyboard (claviciterium) and plucked stringed instruments (lute, gittern)


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
Michael Form, Dirk Boerner - direction
_
Ambronay_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

Need a break from prickly Dutilleux orchestral music. Going to the polar opposite, Liszt Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S173 1, 2 and 3 (Invocation, Ave Maria and Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude).










Splendid work, splendid performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi-Kapsberger-Gabrieli-Gussago-Guami-Viadana & Massaino*

Lo Sposalizio


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126355


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. John Passion, BWV 245

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1986


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Complete Songs

Disc 4
Ameling (soprano), Souzay (baritone) & Baldwin (piano)


----------



## robin4




----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 K 317d/378*
Rougier, Teboul, recommended by D Smith

This is a fantastic recording, edging out the Kagaan/Richter version in my book.


----------



## Marinera

Just finished El Greco album and listening now to Philip Glass Orphée opera in two acts, which is based on Cocteau film. Sung entirely in recitative.This oddly suits it.


----------



## starthrower

Mythes, etc...


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. in G on this release:

Contemporaries of Mozart - Michael Haydn: Symphonies / Bamert, London Mozart Players
Haydn,M / Bamert / London Mozart Players 
Release Date: 02/20/1996 
Label: Chandos Catalog #: 9352 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Michael Haydn 
Conductor: Matthias Bamert 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Mozart Players


----------



## Merl

Ive spent the whole week listening to the Valek Dvorak symphony cycle and im beginning to understand the negative reviews. Dont get me wrong, its not 'bad' but there are some really bum performances. Valek and his band play the first 4 symphonies as if they dont like them very much. In the 5th we get a proper performance that is enjoyable (this and the 7th are both live btw). The 6th is plain and the 7th starts off well but gradually gets worse until its rounded off by a very slipshod finale, full of poor ensemble playing. The 8th is insipid and the cycle is rounded off by a decent, if not spectacular, 9th. As I said, it's not a 'bad' set but curiously uneven and scrappy (those horns sometimes sound slightly out of tune). Compared to Rowicki, Anguelov, Kubelik, , Neumann, etc it's a non-starter. Spend your money elsewhere as this is not consistent enough to impress.


----------



## 13hm13

Max Bruch -- Concerto for clarinet, viola and orchestra in E minor Op 88 -- on this 1989 Hyperion release ....
*
The Clarinet in Concert*

Dame Thea King (clarinet)


----------



## Guest

13hm13 said:


> Max Bruch -- Concerto for clarinet, viola and orchestra in E minor Op 88 -- on this 1989 Hyperion release ....
> *
> The Clarinet in Concert*
> 
> Dame Thea King (clarinet)
> 
> View attachment 126360


Other releases in that series featuring English music for clarinet (concerti and chamber music) are likewise wonderful. I particularly remember Maconchy and Frankel Clarinet Quintets, and a sonata by Herbert Howells.


----------



## mvellom

Haydn, Symphoies 39, 49, and 1, Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Itullian

Szeryng's violin concertos are superb.
And the wind concertos sublime.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## realdealblues

*Joseph Haydn*
_The Creation_
*[Rec. 1966]*







_Conductor:_ Eugen Jochum
_Orchestra:_ Bavarian Radio Symphony & Chorus
_Vocalists:_ Agnes Giebel, Waldemar Kmentt, Gottlob Frick


----------



## Malx

American Chamber Music - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.

Elliot Carter - Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord.
Charles Ives - Largo for Violin, Clarinet & Piano.
Quincy Porter - Quintet for Oboe & Strings 'Elegiac'.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Ive spent the whole week listening to the Valek Dvorak symphony cycle and im beginning to understand the negative reviews. Dont get me wrong, its not 'bad' but there are some really bum performances. Valek and his band play the first 4 symphonies as if they dont like them very much. In the 5th we get a proper performance that is enjoyable (this and the 7th are both live btw). The 6th is plain and the 7th starts off well but gradually gets worse until its rounded off by a very slipshod finale, full of poor ensemble playing. The 8th is insipid and the cycle is rounded off by a decent, if not spectacular, 9th. As I said, it's not a 'bad' set but curiously uneven and scrappy (those horns sometimes sound slightly out of tune). Compared to Rowicki, Anguelov, Kubelik, , Neumann, etc it's a non-starter. Spend your money elsewhere as this is not consistent enough to impress.
> 
> View attachment 126359


Duly noted - I have been doing a bit of sampling of Otmar Suitner's Staatskapelle Berlin Dvorak Symphony set, so far I am reaching pretty positive conclusions, any thoughts?


----------



## Eramire156

*"It...amuses me to compose and to there is a call for my gifts."*

Carl Nielsen on Record CD 19

*Carl Nielsen 
Wind Quintet, op.43
Serenata in vano 
Fantasy Pieces for Oboe and Piano, op.2
String Quartet no.3 in E flat major, op.14*









*Royal Danish Orchestra Wind Quintet

Aage Oxenvad
Hans Sørensen
Knud Lassen 
Louis Jensen
Louis Hegner

Svend Christian Felumb
Christian Christiansen

Erling Bloch Quartet*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich Symphony No 13. Excellent performance from Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, with the ever-reliable and versatile Tom Krause as soloist.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 5 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.


----------



## 13hm13

Bach - The Concertos for Clavier & Strings - Glenn Gould


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126368


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244

Münchener Bach-Chor
Regensburger Domspatzen
Münchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter

1980


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Duly noted - I have been doing a bit of sampling of Otmar Suitner's Staatskapelle Berlin Dvorak Symphony set, so far I am reaching pretty positive conclusions, any thoughts?


If I can just be so bold as to interrupt this conversation......the Suitner is 'bang on' and highly recommended....I cannot imagine anyone expressing anywhere near the reservation expressed by Merl regarding the Valek cycle.

Steinberg-2nd Symphony and 'Variations' performed by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Malx

Finishing off this evening with an excellent but underated recording of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony from the Berlin Staateskapelle under Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> If I can just be so bold as to interrupt this conversation......the Suitner is 'bang on' and highly recommended....I cannot imagine anyone expressing anywhere near the reservation expressed by Merl regarding the Valek cycle.


Interrupting again, I enjoy Valek's Martinu cycle, it is up there with Neumann as my favorite, although I seem to be alone in that preference. Haven't heard the Dvorak, so can't comment. I'm not that big on Dvorak.


----------



## Merl

Baron Scarpia said:


> Interrupting again, I enjoy Valek's Martinu cycle, it is up there with Neumann as my favorite, although I seem to be alone in that preference. Haven't heard the Dvorak, so can't comment. I'm not that big on Dvorak.


I have no beef with Valek and think highly of many of his recordings but that Dvorak cycle is not impressive. Some of the playing is poor.


----------



## D Smith

Some Beethoven and Bruckner from Eugen Jochum. He is such a dependable conductor, he almost always delivers an excellent performance.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Jochum/Berlin










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7. Jochum/Berlin


----------



## Duncan

*Marsalis: Violin Concerto & Fiddle Dance Suite
*
*Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Cristian Măcelaru*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mT-z_vCnWMaehCRPNoLvPsHaAvvhzyM30

_"Marsalis gives his muse, Nicola Benedetti, plenty to get her teeth into. A couple of big cadenzas tap into her Celtic roots and show off her technical prowess…[Fiddle Dance Suite] sits somewhere between Bach's unaccompanied Partitas and a Celtic shindig…though the jazzer's personality is reflected in the way it feels like music created in the playing of it. Honestly, it's hard to believe it's written down at all."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Duncan

*Bliss: Mary of Magdala, The Enchantress & Meditations of a Theme by John Blow*

*Dame Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), James Platt (bass)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lTy5q_UEG60wiV-u70ANh-Jzp1oZBiyYA

"Bliss composed The Enchantress in 1951, the year of his sixtieth birthday, for Kathleen Ferrier. The text is a free adaptation of the Second Idyll of Theocritus, made by Henry Reed, and well suited to Bliss's love of classical Greek authors. Meditations on a Theme by John Blow, from 1955, was written for the CBSO, the first in a number of commissions from the John Feeney Trust. Described as a sacred cantata, Mary of Magdala was Bliss's second Feeney Trust commission, composed during 1962 and 1963. For a libretto, Bliss turned to Christopher Hassall, his collaborator on three previous works, including The Beatitudes. The BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus give of their best under their former chief conductor Sir Andrew Davis, and the contributions from the soloists, Dame Sarah Connolly and James Platt, are outstanding. Recorded in Surround Sound."


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCIERTOS FOR TWO OBBLIGATO ORGANS
*Antonio Sole*r
John Paul and Shawn Lepard - lautenwerck
_
Centaur_


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphonies No. 2 & No. 3
Label: Sony Classical ‎- SMK 64471 (1995/1960)









Recording: American Legion Hall, Hollywood, California, January 11, 14, & 16, 1960. (tracks 1-4) 
Recording: American Legion Hall, Hollywood, California, January 27 & 30, 1960. (tracks 5-8)


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded in Moscow in 1988 [1-3] and 1982 [4-7].

Vissarion Shebalin* - USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra*, Mark Ermler, Valery Gergiev ‎- Symphonies 1 & 3
Label: Olympia (2) ‎- OCD 577
Series: Soviet Symphonies - 1
Format: CD, Album, Compilation 
Country: UK
Released: 1995


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading The Pasadena Symphony in Richard Strauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra":









Listening on my headphone rig. This binaural recording is excellent, and so is the performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa

Massimiliano Caldi.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

I believe there was a CD released recently(2019). Even though this was 5 years ago and he was even younger, I still prefer to Liszt over Saint Saens. I believe Liszt has become my favorite composer. I will probably get the Saint Saens in the future just because it's Kantoro. On this CD Liszt Piano Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 38 & 39 
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Festive Symphony, The Bartered Bride & Overture and Dances

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Darrell Ang.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos &: Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier.


----------



## 13hm13

Currently listening to Dittersdorf Symph on this early-1980s 2-CD set from Archiv.









Camerata Bern, Thomas Demenga, Thomas Füri, Heinz Holliger ‎- Die Frühe Wiener Schule
Label: Archiv Produktion ‎- 410 599-2

Recordings: Bern, DRS-Studio, 3/1982 (Monn, Sinfonia; Starzer); 9/1982 (Dittersdorf; Monn, Violin Concerto; Salieri; Vanhal); 2/1983 (Albrechtberger; Zimmermann; Wagenseil)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2.

*Lélio, ou Le retour à la vie*, with José Carreras and Thomas Allen. 
*Grande Symphonie Funèbre et Triomphale*

John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis

*Lélio* is a strange work, written for narrator, solo voices, chorus and orchestra including pianos, though the spoken sections are omitted here. This no doubt accounts for the scarcity of performances. It was a written as a sequel to the *Symphonie Fantastique* and includes music originally written for earlier works (most notably the invocation from *La Mort de Cléopâtre*). I'm not sure it quite hangs together, but it's certainly a work of great originality and couldn't have been written by anyone else.

The *Grande Symponie Funèbre et Triomphale* was commissioned for the tenth anniversary of the 1830 July revolution and played at the inauguration of the Bastille column.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante

Boris Giltburg (piano).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alfred Schnittke*: Requiem. Stefan Parkman, Stockholm Sinfonietta, Uppsala Akademiska Kammarkör. Very good stuff. Probably one of the better 20th century requiems, up there with Ligeti's. I unfortunately do not know many others but I ought to check out more. My favorite movement so far is the Sanctus. Beautiful, dark drones with a beautiful repeating melodic line. Schnittke was one hell of a great composer, even if not all of his music makes sense to me just yet.


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Baber's "Konxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Baber's "Konxville: Summer of 1915":


Dawn Upshaw has the perfect voice and style for _Knoxville_. I reviewed it a few months back on my blog, if you're interested.

https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2019/04/10/knoxville-summer-of-1915-dawn-upshaw/


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

CD45


----------



## Joe B

Beverly Somach and Harriet Salerno performing Francis Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano":










Performance and recording are first rate. Highly recommend.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Modest Mussorgsky - various works for this morning/early afternoon. Boris Christoff is often considered _hors concours_ in the songs but the recordings (from 1958, but in mono) more than show their age. I'm still thinking of acquiring the Sergei Leiferkus 4-disc set of complete songs for completion, the better sound and the fact that all of the songs are in their original guise for voice/piano.

_Scherzo_ in B-flat for piano - arr. for orchestra (1858):
_Chorus of People in the Temple_ from the unfinished opera _Oedipus in Athens_ - orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky???] (1858-60 inc.): 
_Chorus of Priestesses_ from the unfinished opera _Salammbô_ - orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky] (1863-66 inc.):
_The Destruction of Sennacherib_ for mixed choir and orchestra - orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Lord Byron] (1866-67):
_Night on Bald Mountain_ - tone poem for orchestra (1867):
_Joshua_ for alto, mixed choir and piano - orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Biblical sources] (orig. 1874-77 - arr. by 1883): 
_Prelude_ and _Galitsin's Journey_ from the unfinished opera _Khovanshchina_ - orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1872-80 inc.):
_Triumphal March_ [_The Capture of Kars_] for orchestra (1880, but derived from older material):










_Detskaya_ [_The Nursery_] - cycle of seven songs for voice and piano [Texts: Modest Mussorgsky] (1868-72):
_Bez Solntsa_ [_Sunless_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (1874):
_Pesni i plyaski smerti_ [_Songs and Dances of Death_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, orchestrated by Alexander Glazunov and Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (orig. 1875-77 - arr. 1882):

Plus seven other songs










_Pictures at an Exhibition_ suite for piano (1874):
_Pictures at an Exhibition_ suite for piano - arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1874 - arr. 1922):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Trios Op. 21 & 26

Busch Trio



> Sunday Times 14th July 2019
> 
> These two works are far from negligible, especially the dark, forceful G minor Trio No 2, as the Busch players' captivating performances make clear. The scherzo of the B flat No 1 is a charmer.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## millionrainbows

Berio, Maderna. Early electroacoustic compositions. Very atmospheric, very enjoyable.


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> If I can just be so bold as to interrupt this conversation......the Suitner is 'bang on' and highly recommended....I cannot imagine anyone expressing anywhere near the reservation expressed by Merl regarding the Valek cycle.


...but "out-of-tune horns" is a deal-breaker for me, as well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Veni Domine*

Advent - Avent

*Choralschola der Wiener Hofburgkapelle *

*P. Hubert Dopf S.J.*


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Oboe Concertos. Céline Moinet, L'arte del mondo & Werner Ehrhardt. A fine collection of concertos and oboe-centric movements from cantatas. The soloist and ensemble are excellent. The recording is a bit murky but otherwise recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf: String Quartets

String Quartet in B flat Major, Op. 3, No. 1/String Quartet in C Major 'Quartetto'/ String Quartet in D Minor 'Quatro'/
String Quartet in E flat Major, Op. 3, No. 2 /String Quartet in G Minor, Op. 3, No. 3

Pleyel Quartett Köln.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - CD 13 from Duemestre box set









Now


----------



## chill782002

Fauré - Piano Quartet No 2 in G minor

The Schubert Ensemble

Recorded 1999

My favourite rendition of this work thus far. The third movement is, in my opinion, the most beautiful thing that Fauré ever wrote.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9*

*Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons*

"Nelsons is spry and precisioned and his insistence on super-keen rhythm pays off big-time...The Fifth Symphony is quite marvellous...and like the Tenth should dominate the catalogue for a long time to come...To say that it brings the house down is something of an understatement."
- Gramophone


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 126396
> 
> 
> *Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9*
> 
> *Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons*
> 
> "Nelsons is spry and precisioned and his insistence on super-keen rhythm pays off big-time...The Fifth Symphony is quite marvellous...and like the Tenth should dominate the catalogue for a long time to come...To say that it brings the house down is something of an understatement."
> - Gramophone


Surly one of the best releases of 2016.


----------



## Duncan

*Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphony No. 10*

*Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons*

"Powerful and beautifully crafted, this recording - the first from the relationship between DG and the Boston Symphony under Nelsons - is a hugely impressive sign of just what this ensemble/maestro partnership may go on to achieve."
- Gramophone


----------



## Vasks

*Carter - Holiday Overture (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Lieberson - Accordance (Knussen/DG)
Ung - Anicca (Rose/BMOP)
Schwantner - Angelfire (Meyers/Hyperion)*


----------



## Duncan

*Véronique Gens: Tragediennes 3 (Les Héroïnes Romantiques)*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k2DwqvkJeVnc6rnu10QAqX5ydILcddObM

"The French soprano Véronique Gens, joined once again by Christophe Rousset and Les Talens Lyriques, continues her exploration of the highways and byways of the French operatic repertoire with this, her third 'Tragédiennes' album. It covers the late 18th and 19th centuries and travels from Carthage and Palestine to the Pyrenees, Tudor England and 16th century Germany, and alongside such names as Gluck, Berlioz, Meyerbeer, Verdi (his Don Carlos, written in French for Paris), Saint-Saëns (his rarely heard Henri VIII rather than Samson et Dalila) and Massenet, features composers who no longer hold a place on the world's operatic stages: Gossec, Méhul (much admired by Berlioz), Mermet and Kreutzer (the violinist and dedicatee of Beethoven's sonata).

Perhaps surprisingly, Gens' main emphasis in this recital is on arias written for mezzo soprano, but there have always been darker shades in Gens' timbre and French composers of opera created some of their most impressive roles and arias for the deeper-toned female voice. In fact, this recital makes explicit tribute to a series of Parisian divas would today probably be classified as mezzo sopranos: Marie-Thérèse Maillard, Cornélie Falcon (who gave her name to a particular sub-category of voice - a high mezzo/deep soprano), Rosina Stoltz and Pauline Viardot. Even Marie-Constance Sass, the first singer of the magnificent soprano aria 'Toi qui sus le néant' from Verdi's Don Carlos - better known in its Italian version, 'Tu che la vanità' and now often sung by lyric sopranos - was also the creator of the sultry 'falcon' role of Sélika in Meyerbeer's l'Africaine."

*Works*

Berlioz: Ah! Je vais mourir (from Les Troyens)
Berlioz: Entrée des constructeurs, de matelots et de laboureurs (from Les Troyens)
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Non, cet affreux devoir... Je t'implore et je tremble (from Iphigénie en Tauride)
Gossec: Ah! faut-il me venger...Ma rivale triomphe (from Thésée)
Gossec: Thésée
Kreutzer, R: Ah, ces perfides grecs...Dieux, à qui recourir (from Astyanax)
Kreutzer, R: Astyanax
Massenet: Hérodiade
Massenet: Ne me refuse pas (from Hérodiade)
Méhul: Ariodant
Méhul: Quelle fureur barbare!...Ô des amants le plus fidele (from Ariodant)
Mermet: Prête à te fuir...Le soir pensive (from Roland à Ronceveaux)
Mermet: Roland à Roncevaux
Meyerbeer: Ah, mon fils! (from Le Prophète)
Meyerbeer: Le Prophete
Saint-Saëns: Henry VIII
Saint-Saëns: Ô Cruel Souvenir! (from Henry VIII)
Salieri: Les Danaides
Salieri: Les Danaides: Overture
Verdi: Don Carlos (Five-act French version)
Verdi: Toi qui sus le néant des grandeurs (from Don Carlos)


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater - Italian Sacred Music from the 18th Century

Manna: Lectio VIII Defunctorum/Santangelo, A: Sinfonia in F Major/Giacomo Sellitto: Stabat Mater

Abchordis Ensemble, Marie Lys (soprano), Andrea Buccarella, Antonio Masotti (bass vocal), Luca Cervoni (tenor), Maria Chiara Gallo (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Dimace

*Wladyslaw Szpilman, The Legend!*

Please, allow me to continue today with Wladyslaw. For me this pianist is a symbol. Not only in music, where is mythos, but also as a man who is full with courage, greatness and love for his country. Many great musicians weren't very good characters. To be great on the stage and in your life, makes you unique. And Szpilman managed this combination perfectly.

Today I have pianist's original recordings in this beautiful CD set. Chopin, Rachmaninov, Schumann, Debussy, Bach AND Wladyslaw Szpilman! The great pianist was also a very decent piano composer. I grade this CD as AAA and I suggest it to everyone wants to listen TRUE piano and not something like a piano.


----------



## eljr

CD two


----------



## Rogerx

Karajan conducts Strauss

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Don Juan, Op. 20
Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Marinera

Decameron

Esther Lamandier - voice, portable organ, harp, vielle and lute


----------



## robin4

*"Vocalise," Op. 34, No. 14. *

*Composed by Sergei Rachmaninoff *

arranged for piano/four-hands by Anderson & Roe.

*performed by: Anderson & Roe Piano Duo*



_"Vocalise" is a song by Sergei Rachmaninoff, composed and published in 1912 as the last of his 14 Songs or 14 Romances, Op. 34.

Written for high voice (soprano or tenor) with piano accompaniment, it contains no words, but is sung using any one vowel of the singer's choosing. _


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

I love wind music and especially Mozart and Strauss


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES FOR FIVE VOICES
INFELIX EGO
MISSA SUSANNE UN JOUR 
*Orlande de Lassus*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 6th was one of the best performances in Andrew Davis's Vaughan Williams cycle.

The couplings are very fine too.


----------



## robin4




----------



## pmsummer

EIS THANATON
THEOPHANY*
*John Tavener*
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Stephen Richardson - bass
Margaret Feaviour - soprano*
Jeremy Birchall - bass*
City of London Sinfonia
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*
Richard Hickox - conductor
_
Chandos_


----------



## Faramundo

I take it as a brilliant attempt to re-inject some soul in this materialistic and consumerist world . The string quartet has a thin line of madness threading through it between desolation and forgetfulness which I like. My only Schoenberg CD so far, but I play it often enough for it not to gather the dust of my shelves.
The 6 choruses are a whiff of libert as if you had just escaped from a prison camp. All around you are farm plots, tree lines and hedges, you've been walking all night to discourage your pursuers, you can be anywhere within a triangle pointing at Tartu, Brno and Stravropol; you are a free man again, loaded with lust for life; there's something of that in these choruses. Your back propped up against a dewy haystack, you are listening again with pristine joy.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Liszt, A Faust Symphony. Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin, Daniel Barenboim und Placido Domingo (T) *

Marvellous performance, boosted from Placido's participation. Is already known to you, that I consider very highly this Master's Symphony. (among the top 5 symphonies ever composed) This recording justifies my opinion. You can find the Symphony in this wonderful BS, alongside with *Dante's Symphony* and other super works of the Master. Highly recommended and, once more, a sample of Daniel's mega Liszt ability.


----------



## Merl

After last week's anti- climatic Dvorak Slavonic Danes by Bostock I decided to rip a old favourite to the car USB. The car practically bounced home under the baton of Sejna and the Czechs. It's brash, exciting, powerful and dances more than most sets of these warhorses. Still one of my faves.


----------



## Itullian

Been listening to the Kodaly Beethoven cycle.
i find it as enjoyable as any.


----------



## Bourdon

*De Leidse Koorboeken*

Book 2 CD1


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> After last week's anti- climatic Dvorak Slavonic Danes by Bostock I decided to rip a old favourite to the car USB. The car practically bounced home under the baton of Sejna and the Czechs. It's brash, exciting, powerful and dances more than most sets of these warhorses. Still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 126410


I don't have this one, but I can confirm that Karel is TOP with Dvorak and I'm sure this recording isn't an exception.


----------



## Guest

Liszt, Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, 4-6 (Pensée des morts, Pater Noster, Hymne de l'enfant à son réveil, Funérailles)

Leslie Howard,










Funérailles is the most famous one, and is very compelling here. The others are beautifully satisfying. This is the Liszt I enjoy, the poetic Liszt, rather than the keyboard pyrotechnics of pieces like the Hungarian Rhapsodies.


----------



## starthrower

No.3

This one really stands out among the 7 symphonies. To my ears, at least.


----------



## DavidA

Another Straussian lady


----------



## pmsummer

THE SINKING OF THE TITANIC
*Gavin Bryars*
String Ensemble
Choral Ensemble
Electronics
Gavin Bryars - director/performer
_
Point Music_


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Prelude, Jeux, Nocturnes. Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth. A favourite disc from last year. One of the best things about it is everything is so clear; you can really appreciate the orchestration. Beautifully conducted and performed, too. Highly recommended.


----------



## mvellom

Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto 1, Cliburn, Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - Consort of Viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony in D, H.I No.42/ Symphony in E flat, H.I No.43 -/ Symphony in E minor, H.I No.44 -"Mourning" -
Philharmonia Hungarica - Antal Doráti


----------



## robin4

*Igor Stravinsky: Berceuse and Finale from Firebird Suite - Piano 4 hands*

Ramzi Hakim-Franca Moschini Piano Duet






*Khachaturian: Waltz from the Masquerade - Piano 4 hands*

Ramzi Hakim-Franca Moschini Piano Duet


----------



## robin4

*Josef Suk (4 January 1874 - 29 May 1935) was a Czech composer and violinist. *

*He studied under Antonín Dvořák*, whose daughter he married.

Known as one of Dvořák's favorite pupils, Suk also became personally close to his mentor.

Underlying this was Dvořák's respect for Suk, reflected in *Suk's 1898 marriage to Dvořák's daughter, Otilie*, marking some of the happiest times in the composer's life and music. However, the last portion of Suk's life was punctuated with tragedy.

Over the span of 14 months around 1905, *not only did Suk's mentor Dvořák die, but so did Otilie. *

These events *inspired Suk's Asrael Symphony.*

He wrote his own funeral march in 1889 and it appears significantly also in a major work, the "funeral symphony" Asrael, Op. 27.

*Ripening, a symphonic poem,* was also a story of pain and questioning the value of life.


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez**/ Fantasia para un Gentilhombre/Invocación y danza.

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)/ Homenaje a Debussy

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

RLondon Philharmonic Orchestra- Yannick Nézet-Séguinen

2013-09-02
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios, London.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein

Lucia Valentini-Terrani (La Grande Duchesse), Carla Di Censo (Wanda), Carlo Allemano (Fritz), Thomas Morris (Baron Puck), Richard Plaza (Prince Paul), Etienne Ligot (Général Boum), Franck Cassard (Népomuc)

Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Emmanuel Villaume.


----------



## Eramire156

*DSCH, BSO and Bernstein*

An off the air broadcast

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.5

Leonard Bernstein 
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 1979


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3.

*Harold en Italie* - Nobuko Imai - viola, London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis
*Les Troyens* - Orchestral excerpts - Orchestra of Royal Opera House, Covent Garden - Sir Colin Davis
*Rêverie et Caprice* - Arthur Grumiaux - violin - New Philharmonia Orchestra - Edo de Waart

Wonderful performances all.


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening - disks 20 & 3 from Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box


----------



## Marinera

Falvetti's oratorio Nabucco.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part one this morning and early afternoon. Although the early works show that the composer is continuing in the 20th c. Soviet tradition of Shostakovich, Myaskovsky etc. there are still enough pointers to suggest that a more individual talent is bubbling under.

Symphony [no.0] (1956-57):



Sonata [no.0] for violin and piano (1955):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1963):










_Six Preludes_ for piano (1953-54):
_Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instrumentalists (1965):










_Variations_ for piano (1955):
_Prelude and Fugue_ for piano (1963):
_Improvisation and Fugue_ for piano (1965):
_Variations on a Chord_ for piano (1965):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. by 1963):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

John Powell - Symphony In A Major, "Virginia Symphony" / Shenandoah
Label: Albany Records ‎- TROY589
Format: CD, Album
Country: US
Released: 2003


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati



> Gramophone Magazine October 2019
> 
> Tetzlaff may at times excitedly rush his fences, but in collaboration with Robin Ticciati and his alert Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, he transforms aspects of what so many have treated as a sort of Holy Grail into a beer tankard…If Beethoven's Concerto emerges as uncompromisingly provocative, Tetzlaff's Sibelius also errs on the side of danger…In many respects, a real knock-out.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another nice free disc from BBC Music Magazine and an unusual coupling.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years -*

*Miroirs: La vallée des cloches by Maurice Ravel*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Ma mère l'oye by Maurice Ravel*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Daphnis et Chloé by Maurice Ravel*
*Kevin Gowland (Flute)
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, City of Birmingham Choir*

*Boléro by Maurice Ravel*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*The Complete Songs of Francis Poulenc Volume 2*

*with Malcolm Martineau (piano), Christopher Maltman (baritone), Felicity Lott (soprano), Robert Murray (tenor), Lorna Anderson (soprano), Lisa Milne (soprano), Jonathan Lemalu (bass-baritone)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_myfAuHGdIHdEeBYNmY3L1kd4hYh2yOYAg

"Composing over 150 works for piano and voice over a period of 44 years, the songs of Francis Poulenc remain consistently popular to concert audiences the world over. Varying in their individual style and character in a way that defies generalisation, Poulenc set music to a wide range of different French poetry - both ancient and modern - and from the serious to the surreal. This is the second release in the series of the complete songs of Francis Poulenc, performed by some of the greatest singers of the day and accompanied by the exceptional Malcolm Martineau. Praise for the first disc was extensive."

_"These singers have come up with some of the most absorbing recorded experiences of a composer who, for all his unmistakable voice, had an extraordinarily broad range of expression and poetic choices...Jonathan Lemalu has two cameos, embodying solemnity and wry fun...Martineau is the binding presence as he responds to both songs and singers with a transparent understanding of character."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"[Lott's] artistry and feeling for the French language remain as impressive as ever...Best of all perhaps are the two miniature cycles: first Tel jour, telle nuit, nine songs to words by Paul Eluard, beautifully sung by Felicity Lott. The other cycle, Le travail du peintre, fascinatingly gives us Poulenc's reaction to seven painters...Signum again provides excellent notes by Roger Nicholls and full texts and translations."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Poulenc: Ce doux petit visage
Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire
Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
Poulenc: Hymne
Poulenc: La Tragique Histoire du petit René (No. 2 from Quatre Chansons pour enfants)
Poulenc: La Travail du peintre
Poulenc: Le Petit Garçon trop bien portent from Quatre Chansons pour enfants
Poulenc: Le Travail Du Peintre
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Mélodies (2) de Guillaume Apollinaire
Poulenc: Nuage from Deux Mélodies (No. 2)
Poulenc: Paul et Virginie
Poulenc: Priez pour paix
Poulenc: Tel jour telle nuit
Poulenc: Toréador - Chanson hispano-italienne
Poulenc: Trois Chansons de F.Garcia-Lorca
Poulenc: Trois Poèmes de Louise Lalanne


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1, Original Version*

Alexander Ghindin on piano with Ashkenazy conducting.

This is based on Grieg's Piano Concerto. It was revised to be less rambling, but still, this one sounds good to me as it is.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

Klemperer, Mahler 2


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem.

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Riccardo Muti

Recorded: 1973-09-29
Recording Venue: 24 & 28-29 September 1973: All Saints', Tooting Graveney, London SW17


----------



## Duncan

*Benjamin Bernheim*

*Benjamin Bernheim (tenor)

PKF Prague Philharmonia, Emmanuel Villaume*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l8Xrp4K1LnElfeeD0uCkK4N4-qSTrrimw

*Works*

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Nature immense, impénétrable et fière
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Tombe degl'avi miei … Fra poco a me ricovero...Tu che a Dio spiegasti l'ali (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Godard, B: Ah! De tous mes espoirs (from Dante)
Godard, B: Tout est fini pour moi sur la terr (from Dante)
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: L'amour, l'amour... Ah, lève-toi soleil (from Roméo et Juliette)
Gounod: Quel trouble inconnu me pénètre… Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Massenet: Instant charmant … En fermant les yeux (from Manon)
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Massenet: Werther
Puccini: Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Puccini: La Bohème
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi: Ella mi fu rapita! (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Oh! fede negar potessi (from Luisa Miller)
Verdi: Parmi veder le lagrime (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Quando le sere al placido (from Luisa Miller)
Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 4 (Original Version)*

Wikipedia has an interesting article about all the revisions of this piece. I don't know it well enough to know if the first or final version is better.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD46


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Beethoven Symphonies. Andris Nelsons/Vienna. I finally finished this set which i have been visiting the past couple weeks. The star is definitely the orchestra. They play to perfection and the sound is crystal clear. I can't remember ever hearing them play better. Nelsons doesn't break any new ground here which is all to the good, in my opinion. Beethoven speaks for himself quite well. I've grown tired of some of the arbitrary conducting choices which have been in fashion over the past 30 or 40 years. Stand outs for me were the 4th, 6th and 7th which were up there with the best recordings I've heard. 1,2,5,and 8 were generally excellent. Slightly disappointing was the third; I wanted more a little more fire and energy. The ninth was the only one I felt was lacking. Andris seemed to take too much of a stand-offish approach and I missed some of the exaltation I normally get from this work. The chorus is very precise and exceptionally dynamic which I liked a lot and I enjoyed the soloists; I could actually understand them.

This set's successes make it a great one overall for me and it's one I'll return to often. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Andromeda e Perseo" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #47 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #20 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126434


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in Angustiis, "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert and Choir
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Triple Concerto - Vinyl Edition

Géza Anda (piano), Pierre Fournier (cello), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## robin4

*Gustav Holst: The Planets with Colin Matthews' supplementary piece "Pluto, The Renewer." 
*
_National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain and the CBSO Youth Chorus

conductor: Edward Gardner

Recorded live at the Royal Albert Hall on August 6th 2016 as part of Prom 29.

_


----------



## canouro

*Telemann ‎- Ouvertures à 8*
Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 104 -- Paavo Berglund conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Culture Hall, Helsinki, May 1986.

I was going to listen to some Dvorak this morning, but I still have some Sibelius queued up that I didn't finish last weekend. So I'll listen to this first.

I was just thinking about how convenient it is today, I have all (or nearly all) of my music stored on my computer so I can find any particular composition or performance very quickly and listen to it. And if I don't have it, I can easily go to iTunes and most of the times I'll find what I'm looking for, a different performance of something or a new release I'm interested in. Could be something that I see one of the other participants here listening to. I can download it and listen to it myself. All very easy and convenient . . .

And then I think about how it used to be, reading about music or a discussion in a forum such as this one, it would often lead me to doing some further reading and investigating to see for myself what other performances were available and how they were thought of by others. I'd browse through magazines such as Gramophone or others, and I'd pull out my Good CD Guide(s) and read what they had to say. It might eventually lead to a decision to order a CD and then I'd wait anxiously for it to arrive. Finally I'd have the music in my hands and could listen to it . . .

With all of the advantages and conveniences of today's world of instant gratification, I very much miss the old ways and the process and anticipation that I would go through as I built my music collection!


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Water Music

My first recording of the Water Music


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dimace said:


> Do you like to have Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann and Liszt in one beautiful packet? Surely! How you can make this with ONLY ONE composer? Very easily!* Choose Wagner's Piano Works, my friends! *Mostly composed around 1831-32 they are heavily influenced from the composers I mentioned above. I could say that his Fantasia is a Lisztian work with a lot of Schumann, his 1831 Sonata has a lot of Haydn (for this reason I don't like it...) and his Grande 1932 Sonata, a lot of Beethoven and Mozart. Very good music, very good sound and performance from the *Georgian Pianist Nina Kavtaradze.* in this double CDS from Denmark. (Kontra Punkt)
> 
> View attachment 126333


I will listen to her performance this weekend - thanks for the recommendation! I know that I've heard that Wagner's piano works are very good, but I don't believe I've heard them, at least not for a long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126438


*Joseph Haydn*

The Creation

Handel and Haydn Society
Harry Christophers, director

2015


----------



## robin4




----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4









Teresa Stich-Randall

Otto Klemperer 
Wiener Symphoniker*

recorded live 21 June 1955


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Rodion Shchedrin's, Anna Karenina Romantic Music for full SO, with USSR SO, under Evgeny Svetlanov. * Top SO arrangement of the famous ballet, with crispy sound. A Melodia 1979/1996 (BMG) recording which is very highly recommended. Rodion is VERY big composer, my friends. You must explore him.


----------



## mvellom

Sibelius 1, Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.15 (BWV 40, 60, 70, 90)*









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.48 (BWV 48, 98, 117, 120)*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Handel - Messiah (Sir Colin Davis with The London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## agoukass

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 

Berlin Philharmonic / Wilhelm Furtwangler


----------



## starthrower

Scottish National Orchestra 
Alexander Gibson


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Continuing with Sibelius:

Jean Sibelius: Kullervo, Symphonic poem for chorus, soloists and orchestra, Op 7 -- Paavo Berglund conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Culture Hall, Helsinki, June 1985.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD2


----------



## jim prideaux

Goodman and the Hanover Band performing Schubert's 4th (Tragic)

a 'fleet of foot' and joyful recording.....thanks Merl!


----------



## Itullian

Listening to number 2 today.
From Bychkov to now Nelsons.
Fine recordings.


----------



## Guest

Listened to the remainder of Liszt Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (Miserere, d'après Palestrina, Andante lagrimoso, Cantique d'amour), all three poetic, meditative pieces. Howard's performances are satisfying here.










Now, the question raised by this set, do I go back and listen to the earlier version of the same piece, also recorded in its entirety in this set? I think not, at least not at this time. Maybe back to some Dutilleux.


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven - Triple Concerto - Vinyl Edition
> 
> Géza Anda (piano), Pierre Fournier (cello), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin)
> 
> Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay


Sorry, but there is a New Yorker cartoon in there somewhere...


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> After last week's anti- climatic Dvorak Slavonic Danes by Bostock I decided to rip a old favourite to the car USB. The car practically bounced home under the baton of Sejna and the Czechs. It's brash, exciting, powerful and dances more than most sets of these warhorses. Still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 126410


How does it compare to my favourite - the 1950 Talich set on Supraphon?


----------



## Dimace

Baron Scarpia said:


> Listened to the remainder of Liszt Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (Miserere, d'après Palestrina, Andante lagrimoso, Cantique d'amour), all three poetic, meditative pieces. Howard's performances are satisfying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the question raised by this set, do I go back and listen to the earlier version of the same piece, also recorded in its entirety in this set? I think not, at least not at this time. Maybe back to some Dutilleux.


I believe that the purpose of this wonderful BS isn't to have the best of the best performances, but to have everything the Master composed under one celling. Leslie is giving us many top interpretations but also other which aren't so good. This is very logic. Despite some weaknesses this is The Master Set and we are super happy to listen to it and to enjoy it's unique music.


----------



## canouro

*François Couperin ‎- Barricades Mystérieuses*
Blandine Verlet


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I believe that the purpose of this wonderful BS isn't to have the best of the best performances, but to have everything the Master composed under one celling. Leslie is giving us many top interpretations but also other which aren't so good. This is very logic. Despite some weaknesses this is The Master Set and we are super happy to listen to it and to enjoy it's unique music.


Yes, through his performance and scholarship Howard has in some sense occupied Liszt's identity, bringing us all of the music in respectful interpretations. A remarkable project. I don't think I'll live long enough to listen to it all.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Carnival Overture & Symphonic Variations - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.
The Symphonic Variations are one of my favourite Dvorak works.


----------



## Rambler

*Albeniz: Iberia - Navarra - Suite espanola* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca








Excellent!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 1 + Overture 'The creatures of Prometheus' - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Stephen Hough will be playing this with the Nashville Symphony tonight, but it's too doggone cold out, so I'm cocooning with Jaime Laredo and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Yep, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Grieg, Symphony in C minor - Gothenburg SO, Okko Kamu.


----------



## 13hm13

This 1991 live recording is imperfect --esp. when compared to Kubelik's 70's recording of the 9th.
Still, it is a good "academic" listen (i.e., Denon recording quality, live vs. studio, orchestra/conductor compliance, etc.).


----------



## canouro

Daniil Trifonov | Yellow Lounge - Live Stream - 08.11.2019, Berlin


----------



## Rambler

*Amy Beach: Piano Quintet - Rebecca Clarke: Piano Trio & Viola Sonata* Martin Roscoe & Endellion Quartet on ASV















Two women composers - one American, one English with strong American connections.

Amy Beach (the American) was born around 20 years earlier than Rebecca Clarke. The Amy Beach Piano Quintet dates from the first decade of the twentieth century, but is very much of the latter 19th century in spirit.

Rebecca Clarke may have been English, but she spent much time living in America - dying in New York. The Piano Trio and Viola Sonata are post World War 1 works. Rather more distinctive in style than the Amy Beach to my ear at least.

A rather pleasing disc of unfamiliar music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tippett, Symphony No. 4*

This is a nice recording, conducted by the composer. There are supposed to be breathing sounds written in the piece, but I can't hear them. Shucks, I can hear Colin Davis and Glenn Gould humming and grunting with no problem, but give me a piece where I'm supposed to hear it, and nothing.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tippett, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This is a nice recording, conducted by the composer. There are supposed to be breathing sounds written in the piece, but I can't hear them. Shucks, I can hear Colin Davis and Glenn Gould humming and grunting with no problem, but give me a piece where I'm supposed to hear it, and nothing.


Count your blessings. The breathing sounds on the Hickox recording sound idiotic, to me.


----------



## MusicSybarite

starthrower said:


> No.3
> 
> This one really stands out among the 7 symphonies. To my ears, at least.


For me, it's the 5th, the most consistent and least diffuse.


----------



## MusicSybarite

haydnguy said:


>


Lyra Angelica is one of the most utterly gorgeous works I know. I want it played at my funeral.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Langgaard - Symphony No. 6 Det Himmelrivende The Heaven-Storming*

If this is not one of the most epic works in the symphonic literature, then I don't know what is.

Anyone who really likes this work is a friend of mine!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 12 of 14 - Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus performing Karol Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126462


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 83

Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly, conductor
Nelson Freire, piano

2006


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Netherlands Radio Choir in four of his own works:


----------



## haydnguy

canouro said:


> Daniil Trifonov | Yellow Lounge - Live Stream - 08.11.2019, Berlin


*Very Cool!* (This message was too short)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126463


*Johannes Brahms*

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Six Songs for clarinet and piano
Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet

recorded 2004 and 2013, issued 2014


----------



## haydnguy

MusicSybarite said:


> *Langgaard - Symphony No. 6 Det Himmelrivende The Heaven-Storming*
> 
> If this is not one of the most epic works in the symphonic literature, then I don't know what is.
> 
> Anyone who really likes this work is a friend of mine!


I have the 7-box set which includes those but is a different conductor and orchestra so may not be as good.


----------



## starthrower

No.6

"Best Beethoven 6th I've ever heard." - Bigshot

Quoted from Itullian's Bohm thread circa 2011. I agree, but I've only listened to a few. The sound on this CD set is beautiful! And I still have the DG vinyl box I bought for 10 dollars about 37 years ago.


----------



## haydnguy

Baron Scarpia said:


> Listened to the remainder of Liszt Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (Miserere, d'après Palestrina, Andante lagrimoso, Cantique d'amour), all three poetic, meditative pieces. Howard's performances are satisfying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the question raised by this set, do I go back and listen to the earlier version of the same piece, also recorded in its entirety in this set? I think not, at least not at this time. Maybe back to some Dutilleux.


Is the previous box you just mentioned called, "Liszt: The Collection"? It's kind of in a square box.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc



> BBC Music Magazine August 2018
> 
> The 17-year-old violinist delivers a performance way beyond his years in what is an uncompromising debut album, and a radiant recording.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


>





RockyIII said:


> View attachment 126463
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
> Six Songs for clarinet and piano
> Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
> 
> Martin Fröst, clarinet
> 
> recorded 2004 and 2013, issued 2014


Good to see this two , such good records.


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> Is the previous box you just mentioned called, "Liszt: The Collection"? It's kind of in a square box.


This is the only Liszt set I've been listening to recently. I've been going through non-systematically, listening to highlights.


----------



## MusicSybarite

haydnguy said:


> I have the 7-box set which includes those but is a different conductor and orchestra so may not be as good.


You are referring to Dausgaard on Dacapo. Yes, the rendition from that set is not as good as the one I posted IMHO. The ending, particularly, is too rushed and many details are lost. This CD is also good, mostly in symphonies 4 & 6:


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music Volume 3

Symphony in C minor/Old Norwegian Romance with Variations, Op. 51/ Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56
Symphony in C minor

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Works for Voice and Orchestra

Reetta Haavisto (soprano), Dan Karlström (tenor), Kevin Greenlaw (baritone)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Mit Mädeln sich vertragen WoO 90
Beethoven: Ne' giorni tuoi felici, WoO 93
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)
Beethoven: Prüfung des Küssens, WoO 89
Beethoven: Tremate, empi, tremate, Op. 116


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet



> Gramophone Magazine October 2016
> 
> In 2003 the Belcea Quartet recorded a nerves-on-a-knife's-edge account of Brahms's C minor Quartet (Op 51 No 1) for EMI. Here, more than a decade on, their conception retains its essential ferocity, though without quite so much exhausting franticness...this new set offers sufficient insight and delight to be worthy of any devoted Brahmsian's attention.


----------



## Malx

An early rise has allowed me to listen for the first time to a performance of Bach's St Matthew Passion that has sat on my shelf for more than 10 years as part of a 10 disc box.
I am extremely impressed - traditional instruments but smaller scale than Klemperer, the singing is first class - I thoroughly enjoyed it. 
Makes me wonder if there are other hidden gems in boxes I have yet to discover.








I can no longer find the image for the EMI France box I have it in so I used the image above.


----------



## Jacck

I haven't listened to much CM or any other music in the last month. I guess I got oversaturated with listening and took a break. But I listened to Mahler's 3rd (Levine) yesterday and I did enjoy the symphony a lot. That is a big step for me, since I always hated this symphony before. Also, the long listening break dramatically increased my enjoyment of CM.


----------



## Merl

Not played this one for some time so it was great to give it a spin. Given the circumstances of this performance it's an incredible performance (and the last one he ever made). Spirited, brisk and lively, it's up there with any other great 1sts. Brilliant.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Philippe Hersant: Musique pour cordes
- Onze caprices (for two cellos; Maryse Castello; Mi-sung Kim)
- Choral (for cello and harp; Isabelle Moretti, harp; Henri Demarquette, cello)
- Sonate (for cello solo; Jacques Bernaert)
- Onze caprices (for two violins; Faustine Tremblay; Jan Orawiec)
- In Nomine (for principal cello and six cellos; Jacques Bernaert; members of L'Octuor de Violoncelles)
(triton)










now (first listen):
Peteris Plakidis: Glance Back
[orchestral works: Canto; Variations; Legend; Glance Back]
Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky (skani)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD47


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann: The Verdi Album

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Erika Grimaldi (Leonora), Giovanni Gregnanin (Ruiz), Franco Vassallo (Rodrigo), Franco Vassallo (Jago)

Orchestra dell'Opera di Parma, Coro del Teatro Municipale di Piacenza, Pier Giorgio Morandi



> Sunday Times 27th October 2013
> 
> He comes into his own as Don Carlo, Don Alvaro from La forza del destino and, above all, Otello - where his dark timbre and dramatic delivery of the text rank with the finest on disc.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

My copy of the Colin Davis Symphony box arrived today - so I started with CD 1.
Beethoven Symphonies No 1 & No 7 with the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Oh dear, an inauspicious start, poor sound quality everything sounds distantly recorded with a distinct lack of detail coming through.
The performances seem routine but no better than that on first hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Flute Quartets, Op. 56

Karl Kaiser (flute)

Ardinghello Ensemble.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 - 5*
*Wiener Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta
Vladimir Ashkenazy*

*Beethoven: Andante Favori in F, WoO 57*
*Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Beethoven: Für Elise (Bagatelle in A minor, WoO59)*
*Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Rio-Paris: The Brazilian Project
*
*Natalie Dessay (soprano), Liat Cohen (guitar), Agnès Jaou & Helena Noguerra (singers)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lDAC_5ChIprNwp4ZNtL2Ps6qq-gYlDrHs

"On her new album Rio-Paris, soprano Natalie Dessay continues to explore musical territories beyond opera and classical song. Following her last recording with Michel Legrand, Dessay now visits Rio de Janeiro, the city that will host the 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Olympic Games. She is joined by guitarist Liat Cohen and two singers, Agnès Jaoui and Helena Noguerra, in this encounter between France and Brazil.

The album features music by Villa-Lobos, Gilberto and Jobim, and by Egberto Amin Gismonti (b. 1947 in Rio de Janeiro), a composer, guitarist and pianist who studied in Paris with the famed teacher Nadia Boulanger, and whose other musical influences include Jimi Hendrix; guitarist Baden Powell de Aquino (1937-2000) -named after the founder of the scouting movement and normally known simply as Baden Powell; the poet and bossa nova composer Marcus Vinicius da Cruz e Mello Moraes (1913-1980), generally known simply as Vinicius de Moraes; the Paraguayan guitarist and composer Agustín Barrios Mangoré (1885-1944); and Waldir Azevedo (1923-1980) -another native Carioca- who played the ukulele-like cavaquinho and who specialised in choro, an intricate instrumental genre that originated in Rio in the 19th century.

Liat Cohen is a French-trained Israeli classical guitarist. She has made something of a speciality of the music of Ladino-speaking Sephardi Jews, whose origins lie in Spain and Portugal. Agnès Jaoui, a French actress, screenwriter, and singer, was born to a Sephardi family in Tunisia, and is the adoptive mother of two Brazilian children. She has recorded two albums of songs in Spanish and Portuguese. Helena Noguerra is a sultry Belgian-born singer and actress of Portuguese descent."

*Composers*

Bonfa, Luiz Floriano (1922-2001)
Gismonti, Egberto (b.1947)
Jobim, Antonio Carlos 'Tom' (1927-94)
Powell, Baden (1937-2000)
Villa-Lobos, Heitor (1887-1959)


----------



## Joe B

Starting the morning with some choral music - Celso Antunes leading the Netherlands Radio Choir ("Sun-Dogs") and James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Choir & Philharmonic ("Visitatio Sepulchri") in two of MacMillan's works:


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


I've got this in my cart at prestomusic. Thumbs up?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Prince Rostislav*

This one is a surprise. Written in his conservatory years, it is very evocative and well orchestrated.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*

Symphony No. 3 In E Flat Major Op. 20 ("The 1st Of May")
Symphony No. 15 In A Major, Op. 141

_Gennady Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## starthrower

Added this one to the collection this week while I'm still in my romantic nostalgia stupor. Honestly, the CD doesn't really sound all that great. I recommend seeking out a modern recording if you want to enjoy these pieces at high volume. This disc sounds rather coarse and strident when played loudly.


----------



## robin4

*Francis Poulenc: Sonata for piano four hands*

The Pianoduo Mephisto (Katrijn Simoens & John Gevaert) in concert at Studio Toots in Brussels.








*Grieg: Norwegian Dance Op. 35 No. 2 piano 4 hands*

Giorgia Tomassi & Alessandro Stella


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126474


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Symphonies Nos. 1-5
7 Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1988


----------



## Vasks

_Both born in 1869_

*Siegfried Wagner - Overture to "Der Schmied von Marienburg" (Albert/cpo)
Hans Pfitzner - Piano Concerto (Harden/Marco Polo)*


----------



## robin4

*Pretty women both in classical music and modern rock*






*Mendelssohn-Bartholdy: Andante & Allegro Brilliante op.92 - one piano 4 hands*

Piano Duo Ani & Nia Sulkhanishvili






*"Simply Irresistible"*

Robert Palmer


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

Symphonies 3-5-8

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Student works*

Rachmaninov wrote some lovely lollipops in his conservatory days.


----------



## millionrainbows

Adventures In Sound (expanded 3-CD edition), EL records. In Stockhausen's Kontakte, at 17:00, he demonstrates to the ear how pitch (frequency) becomes rhythm, by slowing it down, thus revealing pitch and rhythm to be part of the same continuum. Again, at 22:00. For aficionados, this makes them part of an "elite;" the elite who have heard, and can hear sounds in a new way.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Is the previous box you just mentioned called, "Liszt: The Collection"? It's kind of in a square box.





Baron Scarpia said:


> This is the only Liszt set I've been listening to recently. I've been going through non-systematically, listening to highlights.


We have also this one. Very good but not so complete as piano works. It is an all around BS, which contains also SM, Chorals etc. For piano solely, Leslie is the ONLY option.


----------



## sbmonty

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Adventures In Sound (expanded 3-CD edition), EL records. In Stockhausen's Kontakte, at 17:00, he demonstrates to the ear how pitch (frequency) becomes rhythm, by slowing it down, thus revealing pitch and rhythm to be part of the same continuum. Again, at 22:00. For aficionados, this makes them part of an "elite;" the elite who have heard, and can hear sounds in a new way.


That's cool. I once had an old car with a broken speaker, so it rattled on certain frequencies. I was interesting how different pitches made the rattling speed up or slow down.


----------



## Malx

Back to the Colin Davis box thankfully to very fine performances and recordings.
Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique + Le Caraval Romain & Le Corsaire Overtures - LSO.


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, and soloists in a performance of Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Itullian

Me likey


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Helene Grimaud. Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. Piano Concerto BWV 1052, Prelude and Fugue BWV 847, Chaconne Transcription by Busoni, BWV 543 Transcription by Liszt, BWV 1006 Transcription by Rachmaninoff, others. Lovely disc though not for purists. Grimaud takes a romantic approach to these as she should with standouts like the Busoni Chaconne, Liszt Prelude & Fugue and the Rachmaninoff Partita. Glorious and recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Messe Ave Maris Stella*

Well recorded, well sung, with the right amount of reverberation. Personally, I wish there were a little more space between the notes. It has a rushed feeling.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene and Lise Granden Berg (soprano) performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82 - Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. The CD is Berlin Philharmoniker BPHR150071. Recorded live at the Berlin Philharmonie, December 2014 and February 2015

Still working my way through the Sibelius queue I set up several days ago.


----------



## senza sordino

Walton Five Bagatelles for Guitar and chamber orchestra, Arnold Serenade for Guitar and Strings, Berkeley Guitar Concerto, Arnold Guitar Concerto. I really like this music.









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto 









Walton Improvisations on an impromptu of Benjamin Britten, Concerto for Cello and orchestra, Symphony no 2









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto. I really enjoy this disk. I think it's great


----------



## Itullian




----------



## canouro

*Modest Mussorgsky ‎- Boris Godunov*

Ivan Petrov, Valentina Klepatskaya, Tamara Sorokina, 
Yevgeniya Verbitskaya, Georgy Shulpin, Alexey Ivanov, Mark Reshetin, 
Chorus Of The Bolshoi Theatre, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Alexander Melik-Pashayev


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 2 + Overture Leonore 3 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Rambler

*Bela Bartok: - Works for Piano Solo Volume 2* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips







A fine disc, with characterful playing.


----------



## D Smith

Airs de Cour. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre. A fabulous sampling of air de cour from Pierre Guédron (1565-1620), Antoine Boesset (1587-1643), Étienne Moulinié (1599-1676) and others, including Anonymous.  Beautifully sung and performed.


----------



## Bourdon

canouro said:


> View attachment 126492
> 
> 
> *Modest Mussorgsky ‎- Boris Godunov*
> 
> Ivan Petrov, Valentina Klepatskaya, Tamara Sorokina,
> Yevgeniya Verbitskaya, Georgy Shulpin, Alexey Ivanov, Mark Reshetin,
> Chorus Of The Bolshoi Theatre, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Alexander Melik-Pashayev


That's an old one and my first acquaintance with this opera.I had a LP with highlights , I bought it more than 50 years ago.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite soprano voices:
Veronique Gens Tragediennes Disc 1.

















All three discs in this series are available seperately or in a set, images above,which is the most economic way to buy them. As a bonus the three disc set contains all the lyrics and translations.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Spring Fire & Symphonic Scherzo & Northern Ballad No. 2* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos








Spring Fire is a symphonic work but not numbered with the seven Bax symphonies proper.

This is an excellent recording of fine performances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Prince Rostislav*
> 
> This one is a surprise. Written in his conservatory years, it is very evocative and well orchestrated.
> 
> View attachment 126472


One of his best kept secrets.


----------



## MusicSybarite

starthrower said:


> Added this one to the collection this week while I'm still in my romantic nostalgia stupor. Honestly, the CD doesn't really sound all that great. I recommend seeking out a modern recording if you want to enjoy these pieces at high volume. This disc sounds rather coarse and strident when played loudly.


Possibly the sound quality could be better, but in terms of the performance, this Also sprach Zarathustra is a cracker.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Somewhat late in posting, but earlier it was Alfred Schnittke - various works part two.

_Music for piano and chamber orchestra_ (1964):










Sonata no.2 for Violin and Piano [_Quasi una Sonata_] (1968):










Suite from the music for the film _Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):
Suite from the music for the film _The Commissar_ (1967):
Suite from the music for the film _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968):
Suite from the music for the film _The Waltz_ (1969):
Suite from the music for the film _Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970):










String Quartet no.1 (1966):
_Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):










_(8) Little Piano Pieces_ (1971):


----------



## starthrower

I'm glad I picked up the Alwyn Lyrita CDs. These are some fine symphonies.


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Arlecchino* Opera De Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Virgin Classics








I'm listening to Arlecchino from this two disc set of two short operas.

I must say this opera is rather fun and very appealing to my ear. Rather more so than the Busoni Piano Concerto I listened to about a week ago.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126504


*Richard Strauss*

Concerto in D major for oboe and small orchestra
. . Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
. . Andris Nelsons, conductor
. . Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe

Serenade in F flat major for 13 wind instruments
Sonatina No. 2 in E flat major for 16 wind instruments
. . Winds of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
. . Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and direction

2017


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae with Jeremy Filsell (organ) in lesser known choral music of contemporary composers:










Seek him that maketh the seven stars	- *Jonathan Dove*
The souls of the righteous - *Francis Pott*
Magnificat - *Giles Swayne*
Mother and child - *John Tavener*
Lute-book lullaby -* Alexander L'Estrange*
O be joyful in the Lord - *Jeremy Filsell*
The seasons of his mercies -* Richard Rodney Bennett*
My song is love unknown - *Francis Pott*


----------



## 13hm13

I think Menotti's VC is a bit fussy to play. I listened to ...








....
and didn't care for it much.

Then I found the Chandos release, which is better ...


----------



## pmsummer

NUTMEG AND GINGER
_Spicy Ballads from Shakespeare's London_
*Anonymous, William Brade, William Byrd, Thomas Campion, John Dowland, Giles Farnaby, Valentin Haussmann, Traditional, William Wigthorpe*
Musicians of the Globe
Philip Pickett - director
_
Philips_


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Keyboard Concertos 1, 2, and 4*
Murray Perahia, ASMF

These are outstanding, and I'm sure the other volume will be, too. Perahia knows how to play Bach pleasingly.

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2*
Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

This is the last of the four I had yet to hear from these forces, and it is tops.


----------



## pmsummer

RECOMPOSED BY MAX RICHTER
_Vivaldi - The Four Seasons_
*Max Richter* _via_ *Antonio Vivaldi*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## robin4

*Chopin: Military Polonaise op 40 no 1 in A major*

Anastasia Huppmann

polonaise: a slow dance of Polish origin in triple time, consisting chiefly of an intricate march or procession.

*the below: classical music in decline. Useful for torture.*






*Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre*

Gothenburg Symphony

Barbara Hannigan


----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Alwyn: Lyra Angelica, Pastoral Fantasia, Tragic Interlude. Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia, Rachel Masters. Extraordinary lush, beautiful music. Thanks to Haydn Guy for reminding me of this disc. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

LITANY
_Prayers of St John Chrysostom for each hour of the day and night_
PSALOM, TRISAGION
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
The Hilliard Ensemble
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> Alwyn: Lyra Angelica, Pastoral Fantasia, Tragic Interlude. Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia, Rachel Masters. Extraordinary lush, beautiful music. Thanks to Haydn Guy for reminding me of this disc. Highly recommended.


I'm not Haydn Guy, but glad to know you also are under the spell of that disc!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> RECOMPOSED BY MAX RICHTER
> _Vivaldi - The Four Seasons_
> *Max Richter* _via_ *Antonio Vivaldi*
> Daniel Hope - violin
> Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
> Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
> Andre de Ridder - conductor
> _
> Deutsche Grammophon_


Because of your recommendation (a while back) I have been sleeping with the 8 hour Sleep album recently.
You were right it is very good.

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## WVdave

Debussy; La Mer - Nocturnes - Jeux - Rhapsodie Pour Clarinette Et Orchestre
The Cleveland Orchestra; Pierre Boulez
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- G2-39896, CD, Album, Reissue, US, 1995.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1
> 
> Symphonies 3-5-8
> 
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


I've been looking at that one for a long time. I can't decide.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I've been looking at that one for a long time. I can't decide.


You can hear snips on the Presto website.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Struensee & Les Patineurs

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Michail Jurowski.


----------



## 13hm13

I Musici ● Heinz Holliger - complete (??) oboe works by Vivaldi. 
Philips (Japan only, 3-CD set)


----------



## Dimace

A very nice double CDS with *Ravel's best orchestral works.* Super conducting, super sound. For Ravel's fans a must!









*Small question!!!!* Tidal or Spotify? Which is better for classical music? (I listen also Jazz and Classic Rock). Which has better sound - streaming quality? Thanks, my friends!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven: Quintets for Piano and Wind Instruments

Murray Perahia (piano), Anthony Halstead (horn), Thea King (clarinet), Neil Black (oboe), Graham Sheen (bassoon)


----------



## Eramire156

*Late night Schubert*

*Franz Schubert
Piano Quintet in A major, D.667 
String Quintet in C major, D.956 
*








_Members of the Wiener Oktett

Hollywood Quartet 
Kurt Reher_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Flute Concerto - Patrick Gallois. Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana, Leoncavallo: Pagliacci**

Julia Varady (Santuzza), Luciano Pavarotti (Turiddu), Piero Cappuccilli (Alfio), Carmen Gonzales (Lola), Ida Bormida (Lucia), Luciano Pavarotti (Canio), Mirella Freni (Nedda), Ingvar Wixell (Tonio), Vincenzo Bello (Beppe), Lorenzo Saccomani (Silvio)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Gavazzeni/

**National Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Opera Chorus, Finchley Children's Music Group
Giuseppe Patanè


----------



## sonance

Gioacchino Rossini: Une larme
Ensemble Exploration/Roel Dieltiens










(back cover taken from a re-issue)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part three for late morning/early afternoon.

Concerto for oboe, harp and strings (1971):










Symphony no.1 for large orchestra (1969-72):



_Golos prirody_ [_Voices of Nature_] for ten wordless female voices and vibraphone (1972):










_Requiem_ - from the stage music to Friedrich Schiller's drama _Don Carlos_ for three sopranos, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, two trumpets, electric guitar, electric bass, celeste, piano, organ and four percussionists [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy] (1975):










_Der gelbe Klang_ [_The Yellow Sound_] - 'scenic composition' for pantomime, soprano, mixed choir and chamber ensemble [Text: Vassily Kandinsky] (1973-74):
_Magdalina_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Boris Pasternak] (1977):


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Discs 4 & 5

*Roméo et Juliette* - Patricia Kern, Robert Tear, John Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus - Sir Colin Davis.

This, I think, is my favourite of all Davis's recordings of Berlioz's wonderful dramatic symphony. The recording, though analogue, seems to me much clearer than the one for LSO Live and I also prefer the soloists here.


----------



## Malx

Big band Mozart:
Symphony No 35 K385 'Haffner' (I always think that should be the name of a Wagnerian character).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6*

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrence Foster
Itzhak Perlman *

*Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25
*
*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrence Foster
Itzhak Perlman (violin)*


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Concerto for Violin by Alban Berg*

*Itzhak Perlman 
Seiji Ozawa
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

*Concerto for Violin in D major by Igor Stravinsky*

*Itzhak Perlman 
Seiji Ozawa
Boston Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*Handel - Cantatas*

*Véronique Gens (soprano)

Les Basses réunies*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mpyUeKxY4HTAASoD309p0fuIx7mDLJSN0

*Works*

Handel: Agrippina condotta a morire, HWV 110
Handel: Armida abbandonata (highlights)
Handel: Armida abbandonata, HWV 105
Handel: La Lucrezia (highlights)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.4 in A minor, op.63. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Recordings from the 1960s on DG (though my copy is unfortunately the Musical Heritage Society pressing). This is a great performance of this somewhat difficult masterpiece. Surely one of Sibelius' greatest works. Karajan really plumbs the depths of despair in this music, but somehow keeps it all very musical, never losing sight of the "big line". It actually feels like a journey of sorts, unlike some of the other recordings I've heard that can get kind of episodic. This symphony was personally meaningful to Karajan: it was apparently performed during his inaugural concert as music director of the BPO upon his request. I would recommend this recording to anyone.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 17

Schubert in 1816

Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano)

Am Grabe Anselmos D504
An den Mond D468 (Holty)
An die Nachtigall, D497
An mein Klavier D342 (Schubart)
Aus 'Diego Manzanares', Ilmerine D458
Der Herbstabend D405 (Salis-Seewis)
Die Einsiedlei D393 (Salis-Seewis)
Die Herbstnacht (Wehmut) D404 (Salis-Seewis)
Fruhlingslied D398 (Holty)
Geheimnis, D491 (Mayrhofer)
Herbstlied D502 (Salis-Seewis)
Klage D371
Klage um Ali Bey D496a (Claudius)
Lebenslied D508 (Matthisson)
Leiden der Trennung D509 (Collin)
Lied (Mutter geht durch ihre Kammern) D373 (Fouque)
Lied in der Abwesenheit D416 (Stolberg)
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Lodas Gespenst D150 (Ossain)
Lorma D376 ('Ossian')
Minnelied D429 (Holty)
Pflicht und Liebe D467 (Gotter)
Phidile D500 (Claudius)
Winterlied D401 (Holty)


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in two pieces by Pawel Lukaszewski:










*Two Lenten Motets
Ave Maria*


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










I'll be seeing this performed in Chicago later this week.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b/Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be seeing this performed in Chicago later this week.


you are going concert crazy just s I am! lol


----------



## eljr

Why not?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alfred Schnittke*: Symphony No.4. Okko Kamu, Stockholm Sinfonietta, Uppsala Akademiska Kammarkör. A fascinating, if challenging symphony. Schnittke appears to have been quite obsessed with tubular bells, and quasi-Catholic motifs.


----------



## Blancrocher

Francois Couperin: Piano Music (Tharaud), Lecons de Tenebres (Christie)


----------



## Vasks

*John C. Smith - Overture to "The Enchanter" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Abel - Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Violin & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #22 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in Eriks Esenvalds's "Only in Sleep":


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11/ First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12/ Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5/ Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17/ Symphony No. 1, Op. 9

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman
.


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading Westminster Williamson Voices and Sunrise Mass Orchestra in Ola Gjeilo's "Sunrise Mass":


----------



## cougarjuno

Smetana and Fibich string quartets wonderfully played by the Talich String Quartet


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux, Metaboles, two different versions, Rostropovich/Orchestre de Paris and Plasson, Toulouse.



















Both were enjoyable. I would say Rostropovich was generally more convincing, particularly in the magnificent sonorities of the second movement, featuring divisi strings. But Plasson's finale, much slower, allowed the dramatic apotheosis to unfold with more majesty. Great music and two fine performances.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Organ music like I've heard for weeks. This time new acquaintance Melchior Schildt played by Bernard Foccroulle. I bet he's a famous composer for organ nerdos


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD48


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons

Miah Persson (soprano), Jeremy Ovenden (tenor), Andrew Foster-Williams (bass-baritone)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninoff: 1st Piano Sonata Op28 Mov.1 *

Valentina Lisitsa










*The Spirit of St. Louis (movie 1957) *

James Stewart as Charles Lindbergh.

His take off begins at Roosevelt Field, New York City, and ends 33 hours later on May 21, 1927 when he lands safely at Le Bourget Field in Paris.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 7*









*Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra *


----------



## AeolianStrains

Orff, Carmina Burana for piano, transcribed and played by Eric Chumachenco


----------



## robin4

*Janacek: Mladi (Youth) (1924) *

Round Top Festival Institute


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 Linz version. Abbado/Vienna. I've started working through this interesting collection of various conductors performing Bruckner with Vienna. This recording is from 1969 and is a young fiery interpretation which I quite enjoyed. Abbado is usually not who i turn to when it comes to Bruckner, but I'll return to this performance.


----------



## canouro

*Tomás Luis de Victoria ‎- Sacred Works*

Lamentationes Jeremiae

_Ensemble Plus Ultra, Michael Noone_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part four tonight.

Piano Quintet (1972-76):










Suite from the music for the film _The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Clowns and Children_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _The Ascent_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Rikki-Tivvi-Tavi_ (1976):










Concerto no.3 for violin and orchestra (1978):



Sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978):










_Concerto Grosso no.1_ for two violins, harpsichord, prepared piano and strings (1977):
Concerto for piano and strings (1979):


----------



## Faramundo

Brilliant !


----------



## Rambler

*Busoni: Turandot*Opera Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Virgin Classics








Turandot - the Busoni version. The second short opera from this two disc set (I listened to Arlecchino last night).

It may not be a 'great' opera, but I find it consistently engaging.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom*


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Symphony in C

Igor Stravinsky 
Cleveland Orchestra *









*Cantata

Jennie Tourel
Hughes Cuenod

Igor Stravinsky

Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble 
Members of the New York Concert Choir *


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich and Friends Live from Lugano 2013* on Warner Classics








The second disc from this 3 CD set, and the emphasis is on Friends. Martha does not perform at all on the disc! There are three works:
- Respighi Violin Sonata (Renaud Capucon, violin & Francesco Piemonteal, piano)

- Liszt La lugubre gondola ( Alissa Margulis, violin & Jura Murglis, piano)

- Shostakovich Cello Sonata (Gautier Capucon (cello) & Gabrilela Montero (piano)

The Respighi is a big work, although to my ear it lacks a certain individuality.

The Liszt is a work in a serious mood. A fine work.

Likewise the Shostakovich is very good.

The performances are pretty good too!


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar & Carter - Cello Concertos* Alissa Weilerstein with the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Daniel Berenboim on Decca








And to end the week's listening this disc. A marvellous performance of the Elgar cello concerto with a strange bedfellow - the Carter cello concerto - not a work (or a composer) I am particularly familiar with.

As a bonus Bruch's Kol Nidrei.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Paul Goodwin_ - baroque oboe
Frances Eustace - bassoon
Gail Hennessey - baroque oboe
John Holloway - baroque violin
Colin Lawson - chalumeau
Nigel North - archlute, guitar
Susan Sheppard - baroque violin
John Toll - harpsichord, organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: Die Geschöpfe Des Prometheus The Creatures of Prometheus op.43--Complete Ballet
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

A 1987 CD (made in West Germany -- happy 30th reunification BTW!) from Philips. Recordings from early 1960s to 1979. Good stuff!!









I Musici ‎- Vivaldi・Albinoni・Pergolesi・Corelli・Geminiani・Torelli
Label: Philips ‎- 420 878-2
Series: Silver Line Classics


----------



## Biwa

Wilhelm Stenhammar:

Symphony No. 2, Serenade

Gothenburg Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 104 -- Simon Rattle: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded live at the Berlin Philharmonie, December 2014 and February 2015

Still (slowly) working my way through these Sibelius symphony performances. Haven't had much classical listening time these past few days. But I'm enjoying the time I am able to spend with the music.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music of Gerald Finzi:


----------



## D Smith

Bax: Symphonies 3,5,6,7. Handley BBC Philharmonic. I was in a Bax mood today apparently.


----------



## starthrower

Daphnis et Chloe
Pavane
La Valse

Montreal Symphony


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C Major, Op. 105 -- Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded live at the Berlin Philharmonie, December 2014 and February 2015.

Completed listening to this collection of Sibelius symphony performances by Sir Simon Rattle, enjoyed.


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius; Symphony No. 4 In A Minor, Op. 63 • Tapiola, Op. 112 
Eugene Ormandy Conducts The Philadelphia Orchestra 
RCA Red Seal ‎- ARL1-3978, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1981.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Snöfrid (Snowy Peace), Improvisation for Reciter, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 29 -- Stina Ekblad; Osmo Vänskä conducting the Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jubilate Choir.

One final piece from Sibelius for today. First time I've listened to this particular composition. I downloaded this Sibelius collection from Amazon almost exactly 4 years ago . . . I believe that the music appears on BIS CD but I don't have any liner notes or other details to know the venue or dates of the performances recorded.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, Op. 78, B 70 -- Václav Neumann: Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. From Supraphon box set SU 4090-2. Recorded at the Rudolfinum, Prague, September, 1968.

Interesting music.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Bruckner's 9th, with NYPO under Leonard Bernstein. *

Great, great performance from Lenie and Co with super sound. I could say that this recording stands between 
Günter - Sergiu and Jaap- Takashi. Feierliche Performance, deserved to some points with a reason, with good vision when we are approaching the (unknown) end, with Erwartung und Hoffnung for something greater beyond the music.

This is definitely not a symphony. It's a state of mind. I can't have enough and I must listen it at least twice a week.


----------



## Dimace

Phil in Magnolia said:


> View attachment 126543
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius: Snöfrid (Snowy Peace), Improvisation for Reciter, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 29 -- Stina Ekblad; Osmo Vänskä conducting the Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jubilate Choir.
> 
> One final piece from Sibelius for today. First time I've listened to this particular composition. I downloaded this Sibelius collection from Amazon almost exactly 4 years ago . . . I believe that the music appears on BIS CD but I don't have any liner notes or other details to know the venue or dates of the performances recorded.


If I can remember correctly, the 1st from this set is very good. I didn't listen the rest... (I will do it soon or later. I bought a lot of Sibelius and I must listen something of him to justify the expenses) lol.


----------



## starthrower

Monteux at 86 in 1961.


----------



## regenmusic

Michael Nyman. Harpsichord Concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
*Folias Criollas*
Tembembe Ensamble Continuo
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## haydnguy

*Gorecki*



> Henryk Mikołaj Górecki was a Polish composer of contemporary classical music. According to critic Alex Ross, no recent classical composer has had as much commercial success as Górecki. Górecki became a leading figure of the Polish avant-garde during the post-Stalin cultural thaw.Wikipedia
> Born:Henryk Mikołaj Górecki, Dec 6, 1933, Czernica, Silesia, Poland
> Died:Nov 12, 2010, Katowice, Silesia, Poland


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato; Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira/ Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3/ Erickson, R: Kryl/ Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349/ Kagel: Morceau de concours/ Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre/ Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c./ Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV82/ Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828

Cédric Tiberghien (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Balfe: Songs and Ballads Rediscovered

Sally Silver (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano)

Balfe: A home in the heart
Balfe: A merry little Savoyard
Balfe: Ah! Would that I could love thee less
Balfe: Dids't thou but know (Si tu savais)
Balfe: Don't let the roses listen
Balfe: Falling river
Balfe: Hopeful heart should banish care
Balfe: I'd rather be a village maid
 Balfe: I'm a merry Zingara
Balfe: Killarney
Balfe: Le Crépuscule
Balfe: O smile as thou wert wont to smile
Balfe: O take me to thy heart again
Balfe: Old friends
Balfe: The blighted flower
Balfe: The green trees whispered
Balfe: The lonely rose
Balfe: Those we love


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer



> Gramophone Magazine March 2010
> 
> …these are performances of style and understanding into which Paul Dyer and his fine period orchestra have plunged with freshness, buoyancy and joyful enthusiasm. …immensely enjoyable and inspiriting performances.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The original 1913 version of Vaughan Williams's wonderful _London Symphony_, superbly played by the LSO under Richard Hickox, which won Gramophone's Record of the Year in 2001 Terrific Chandos sound too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 5.

*Béatrice et Bénédict* and *Benvenuto Cellini* are taken from the Davis complete recordings, whilst the remaining overtures are from a 1965 release with the LSO.

Davis and Berlioz. What else needs to be said?


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 26 & 27
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Duncan

Interrupting your regularly scheduled programming for a personal request for participation in an important thread...

Art Rock (who's really a rather decent chap) is attempting to compile a listing of the forums's favourite composers and is requesting your assistance in this thread -

Ranking the composers - a new attempt

It's a fairly straightforward request -

Submit a list of thirty of your favourite composers - not the greatest, not the most influential, but your personal favourites.

Compile the list of thirty under one of two classifications - "Ranked" or "Not Ranked" - each classification has a separate amount of points awarded - differing amounts for those ranked and equal amounts for those not ranked.

All classical and operatic composers are eligible.

Compile you list of 30 personal favourites and send it via PM to Art Rock. Please don't publish your list in either the original thread or this one. The lists will remain anonymous but the results and the fact that you participated will be published.

Please don't use numbers in either of the lists submitted -* just use the last name of the composer without the first initial or name* unless you need to differentiate between J.S. Bach and C.P.E. Bach for example thus you would thus enter Bach, J. or Bach, CPE.

This is a _précis_ of the original thread developed by Art and all of the required and requested information can be found withing the thread which has become something of a FAQ for the concept.

I submitted my list and hope and encourage that you will do the same - not everyone submitted lists of 30, some sent in lists with fewer names - for the results will be of far more interest with a wider array of responses.

Thank you!

- Duncan

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Hartmann, K: Symphony No. 4
*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Hartmann, K: Symphony No. 8
*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*

*Stravinsky: Circus Polka
*
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part five this afternoon.

_In memoriam_ - orchestral arrangement of the Piano Quintet (orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):










_Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for violin duo (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for violin duo (1976):
_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):



_Hommage à Igor Stravinsky, Sergey Prokofiev and Dmitri Shostakovich_ for piano six-hands (1979):



Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass, mixed chamber choir and large orchestra [Text: _Roman Catholic Mass_] (1979):
Symphony no.3 (1981):



_Minnesang_ [_Love Song_] for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, baritone, bass and mixed choir on texts by 12th and 13th century _Minnesingers_ [Texts: Mönch von Salzburg/Friedrich von Sonnenburg/Alexander Meister, Heinrich von Meissen/Neidhart von Reuenthal/Walther von der Vogelweide/Wolfram von Eschenbach] (1980-81):


----------



## Duncan

*The Complete Songs of Francis Poulenc Volume 3
*
*Lorna Anderson, Sarah Fox, Lisa Milne (sopranos), Ann Murray (mezzo), Robert Murray, John Mark Ainsley (tenors), Thomas Oliemans (baritone), Jonathan Lemalu (bass baritone), Malcolm Martineau (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lakNfPJGuU8YfL2eBWzmHXdGaIpYksr8c

"Composing over 150 works for piano and voice over a period of 44 years, the songs of Francis Poulenc remain consistently popular to concert audiences the world over. Varying in style and character in a way that defies generalisation, Poulenc set music to a wide range of different French poetry - both ancient and modern, and from the serious to the surreal.

This is the third release in Signum's that will build to encompass the complete songs of Francis Poulenc - performed by some of the greatest singers of the day and accompanied by the exceptional Malcolm Martineau."

_"any slight piano dominance comes from the sheer character of Martineau's playing. This is immediately effective in the opening group of four Airs chantes, sung with engaging character and immediacy by Sarah Fox...With eight outstanding singers and the pianist all on top torm, this is the most attractively inviting of these Poulenc anthologies so far issued."_
- Gramophone

_"Sarah Fox opens this third volume in Signum's comprehensive series of Poulenc's songs with a bright, tidy and stylish performance of Airs chantes...The contribution throughout this disc from Martineau is outstanding: his voicing of Poulenc's pulsating chords is just one of the features of his playing that makes for absorbing listening. The recording captures both voices and piano with a natural-sounding warmth and clarity."_
- International Record Review

*Works*

Poulenc: …mais mourir
Poulenc: Airs chantés
Poulenc: Calligrammes
Poulenc: Colloque
Poulenc: Deux Mélodies FP162
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Poulenc: La Fraîcheur et le feu
Poulenc: La Grenouillere
Poulenc: La grenouillère, Op. 5
Poulenc: La souris
Poulenc: Le Portrait
Poulenc: Main dominée par le coeur
Poulenc: Mazurka
Poulenc: Miroirs brûlants
Poulenc: Monsieur Sans-Souci, il fait tout lui-même (No. 4 from Quatre Chansons pour enfants)
Poulenc: Montparnasse
Poulenc: Nous voulons une petite soeur


----------



## jim prideaux

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band performing Schubert's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)

Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 3/ Double Bass Quartet No. 4
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 4 in B flat major/ Sonata a quattro No. 5 in E flat major/ Sonata a quattro No. 6 in D major 'La tempest


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD49


----------



## Vasks

_The Second Viennese School on 331/3 rpm records_

*Schoenberg - Three Pieces for Orchestra (Boulez/Everest)
Schoenberg - Six Pieces for Male Chorus (Aldis/Angel)
Webern - Three Small Pieces for Cello and Piano (Piatigorsky/Columbia)
Webern - Six Bagatelles for String Quartet (Julliard Qrt/RCA)
Berg - Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano (Neufeld/Time-Life)
Berg - Violin Concerto (Stern/Columbia)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous sounds in this mass from Spanish composer, Francisco Valls, who became joint chapelmeister at Barcelona cathedral in 1696.


----------



## Rogerx

Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)

Florian Noack (piano)

Liadov: The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
Rachmaninov: Aleko: suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35
Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126551


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, Op. 81
String Quintet in E flat major, Op. 97

Pavel Haas Quartet
Boris Giltburg, piano
Pavel Nikl, viola

2017


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Wo Soll Ich Fliehen Hin. Cellini Consort. Transcriptions of largely keyboard works for viola da gamba trio. Very well performed and gives you the opportunity to appreciate the instrument in new ways.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3
*

This box set is so generous, they not only give the original and revised recordings of the 1st and 4th concertos, but they give alternate recordings of all four concertos, both with Ashkenazy and, on this one, with Martha Argerich and Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, The Ampico Piano Recordings*

The American Piano Company had an insane piano-roll-making piano that was able to record nuances of the player. So here is the composer himself playing on a piano through a piano roll. It sounds great.


----------



## Marinera

The Old Hall Manuscript 
CD 1









*Anouar Brahem - Souvenance* - Music for oud, quartet and string orchestra
CD 1


----------



## cougarjuno

Dohnanyi's Symphony no. 2 played by the Florida State University Orchestra conducted by Alexander Jiminez. 
Heard this late romantic work on the radio recently and decided to get the recording of this very passionate work.


----------



## robin4

*Schubert: Impromptu No. 3 in G-Flat Major, Op. 90, D. 899*

Khatia Buniatishvili





*music makes people move:*






*INXS - "New Sensation" *

(Official Live Video)

Live From Wembley Stadium 1991


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part six for this evening.

_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):



Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord (1981-82):
_Schall und Hall_ [_Sound and Resound_] for trombone and organ (1983):










_Passacaglia_ for large orchestra (1980):
_Faust Cantata_ [_"Seid Nüchtern und wachet…" ("Be Sober and Watchful...")_] for contralto, counter-tenor, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jörg Morgener _a.k.a._ Jürgen Köchel/Alfred Schnittke, after the anonymous book _Historia von D. Johann Fausten_] (1983):










Suite from the music for the film _The Fairytale of the Wanderings_ (1982-83):



String Quartet no.3 (1983):


----------



## Marinera

*Philip Glass - Akhnaten*
CD 1


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 3 & Fidelio Overture - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.
I found the overture a little too fast, everything in this box is speedy but in this piece too much so.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
Piano Trio no. 2









Busch Trio*
Rudolf Serkin
Adolf Busch
Herman Busch

*Franz Schubert 
Piano Trio no.1









Suk Trio*


----------



## Itullian

Eroica. Excellent


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphonies Nos 7 & 8 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Colin Davis.
First listen to this pair of symphonies - quite impressive. They might not displace a few others in my affections but I will be happy to reach for them again.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov 5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Otaka and the BBC Nat Orch of Wales.

Said it before and I feel the urgent need to say it again-why this mans music seems to be so easily dismissed as 'academic' or 'lightweight' (or what other mildly critical adjective is applied) remains a mystery to me...…..


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SONGS
*William Byrd*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Fretwork - viol consort
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:









Current:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza - Francesco Spinacino - Franciscus Bossinensis - Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E. Gubaidulina In Tempus praesens. A remarkable album.









Berio Quattro versioni originali della Ritirata Notturna di Madrid di Boccherini, Calmo, Sinfonia. 









Carter Piano Concerto, Variations for orchestra 









Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto. Fantastic cd









Crumb Black Angels, Thomas Tallis Spem in alium, Istvan Marta Doom a sigh, Ives They are there, Shostakovich String Quartet no 8. Black Angels is a remarkable piece of music.


----------



## 13hm13

Lovely recording and performances of equally-lovely Italian baroque ....








Torelli* • Mossi* • Valentini* • Locatelli* • Leo* - Musica Antiqua Köln • Reinhard Goebel ‎- Italian Violin Concertos
Label: Archiv Produktion ‎- 445 612-2
Recording: Köln, Deutschlandfunk Sendesaal, Jan. 1991. Total Time: 65:38
Musica Antiqua Köln on authentic instruments. Digital recording.

Cover Painting: Joseph Anton Koch; "Winzerfest bei Olevano, 1812, Neue Pinakothek, München.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Quintet in E-flat major K452 & Beethoven Quintet in E-flat major, Op.16
with Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller.


----------



## robin4

*Philip Glass: Akhnaten *



It presents, as a series of tableaux, the stunted career of the pharaoh who dedicated his relatively brief reign to a quixotic task of religious reform: setting the sun-god Aten above all others in the Egyptian pantheon.

According to the composer, this work is the culmination of his two other biographical operas, Einstein on the Beach (about Albert Einstein) and Satyagraha (about Mahatma Gandhi).

These three people - Akhenaten, Einstein and Gandhi - were all driven by an inner vision which altered the age in which they lived, in particular Akhenaten in religion, Einstein in science, and Gandhi in politics.








*Steve Martin performs his funky musical parody "King Tut,"* which satirizes the popularity of the King Tut exhibit. Aired 05/22/78

Tutankhamun, colloquially known as King Tut, was the 12th pharaoh of the 18th Egyptian dynasty, in power from approximately 1332 to 1323 B.C.E.


----------



## robin4

*C. Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre*

Dubravka Vukalovic & Bruno Vlahek

D&B Duo








*Beware Of Darkness: George Harrison & Leon Russel *

Live Madison Square Garden 1971

*"Beware of Darkness"*

*George Harrison*

Watch out now, take care

Beware of falling swingers
Dropping all around you

The pain that often mingles
In your fingertips

Beware of darkness

Watch out now, take care

Beware of the thoughts that linger
Winding up inside your head

The hopelessness around you
In the dead of night

Beware of sadness

It can hit you
It can hurt you

Make you sore and what is more
That is not what you are here for

Watch out now, take care

Beware of soft shoe shufflers
Dancing down the sidewalks
As each unconscious sufferer
Wanders aimlessly

Watch out now, take care

Beware of Maya

Watch out now, take care

Beware of greedy leaders

They take you where you should not go
While Weeping At the Cedars

They just want to grow, grow and grow

Beware of darkness


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Scriabin, Sonata No.2 (Fantasy Sonata) with the GREAT John Ogdon! *

John is attacking Alexander like a storm. He is holding NOTHING and is giving the audience an unparalleled performance, where the rapid tempi, the strong dynamics and the nervous/vivid feelings are creating a unique Scriabin experience. Having absolut no technical problems to create a thunder musical environment, the performer is looking with other eyes the score and using his unbelievable musical intelligent to write history. The second part of the sonata (especially) is something else. Period. (EMI)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1/ Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Symphony No. 60 in C major 'Il distratto'

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam
Jan Willem de Vriend
Quirine Viersen (cello)


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, String Quintet Op 77 - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.
This performance is somewhat marred by the acoustic in which was recorded. There is at times an over reverberance to the sound that for me became a little distracting.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Mozart: Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part seven for this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass and chamber orchestra [Text: first three lines of _Ave Maria_] (1984):



Concerto no.4 for violin and orchestra (1984):



Concerto for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Grigor Narekatsi (Gregory of Narek)] (1984-85):



_Ritual_ for large orchestra (1984-85):










_Esquisses_ [_Sketches_] - ballet in one act after Nikolai Gogol: incorporates the _Gogol Suite_, which was put together by Gennady Rozhdestvensky from incidental music written earlier for an aborted stage production entitled _The Inspector's Tale_, after Gogol's novel _Myortvye Dushi_ (_Dead Souls_). Two marches for the _Gogol Suite_ were co-written with Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Sofia Gubaidulina and Edison Denisov. (orig. 1978, arr. 1980 and expanded 1985):


----------



## Marinera

*Pierre de la Rue - Missa L'homme Arme a 4 *


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas CD50


----------



## Bourdon

*A High-Priz'd Noise*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir. A pretty good recording, if slightly underpowered, maybe. I prefer larger forces and slightly slower tempi in this work, but it is good to change it up sometimes. I need to give the Klemperer a spin too one of these days. That recording was my gateway to Brahms, but I have been listening more to the Karajan 1960s recording lately.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet (string quartet), Lawrence Dutton (viola), Eugene Drucker (violin), David Finckel (cello), Philip Setzer (violin)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima



> Gramophone Magazine September 2018
> 
> It's a feast of pleasures right from its RV539 kick-off: the most glittering of Vivaldi's two double horn concertos…headed up here by soloists Anneke Scott and Jocelyn Lightfoot with some fantastically nimble, neat, exuberant period horn-playing…However, you'll forget to miss the horns here in the concerto, RV538, because what we get instead is another soloist to whom I could listen all day, cellist Vladimir Waltham; hear his gently grainy, luminous tone and his sighing trills, and fall in love.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell & Blow*


----------



## Duncan

*Prokofiev - The Complete Symphonies*

*London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'
*
*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 100*


----------



## Duncan

*Prokofiev & Shostakovich Violin Concertos No. 1*

*Maxim Vengerov (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich*


----------



## Duncan

*Anna Netrebko - Russian Album*

*Anna Netrebko, Dmitry Voropaev, Vladimir Moroz

Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Chorus of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kt6WBPliyqX2JU12cHo2cDD9UwqSZLP84

_"Anna Netrebko frames her recital with the two great heroines of Russian 19th- and 20th- century opera: Tatyana in Tchaikovsky's Eugene Onegin and Natasha in Prokofiev's War and Peace. …Netrebko gives the characters' contrasted moods of anxiety, Natasha full of foreboding, Tatyana bursting with youthful hope. Her soft singing is exquisite and there is none of the edginess in the voice that can sometimes mar Slavonic sopranos. The songs by Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky are heard in rather overblown orchestral arrangements, but Netrebko sings them all with ravishing tone. The Mariinsky Orchestra and Gergiev are, of course, in their element, and the recording, especially the balance between voice and orchestra, is fine throughout. This is the best disc Netrebko has made so far and should make many new friends for Russian opera."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Glinka: V pole, pole, cistoye glyazu (from A Life for the Tsar)
Prokofiev: Cudo, kak khorosa ona (from War and Peace)
Prokofiev: War and Peace, Op. 91
Rachmaninov: Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne, Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Songs (12), Op. 21
Rimsky Korsakov: Akh, bednaya Snegurocka, dirkarka! - S podruzkami po yagodu khodit (from The Snow Maiden)
Rimsky Korsakov: Ivan Sergeyic, khoces (from The Tsar's Bride)
Rimsky Korsakov: Ti, carevic, moy spasitel (from The Tsar of Saltan)
Rimsky Korsakov: Velikiy car! Sprosi menya sto raz (from The Snow Maiden)
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: Octgo eto prezde ne znala ni toski ya (from Iolanta)
Tchaikovsky: Yesli ti khoces, zelannaya (Do not wrongly compare me with other men), Op. 38 No. 6


----------



## realdealblues

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 49
String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68_
*[Rec. 2002]*







_Ensemble:_ Rubio Quartet

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 "Classical"_
*[Rec. 1961]*
_Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100_
*[Rec. 1964]*
_The Prodigal Son: Symphonic Suite, Op. 46b_
*[Rec. 1966]*







_Conductor:_ Ernest Ansermet
_Orchestra:_ L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)

Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 3 in E major, BWV1016/ Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 4 in C minor, BWV1017
Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 5 in F minor, BWV1018/ Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 6 in G major, BWV1019



> Gramophone Magazine June 2019
> 
> Fray is the star of this album. Duo partner Renaud Capuçon's sound is velvety, sometimes tender. But, on the whole, it is overly charged with electricity… Fray's commitment to articulating Bach's mercurial patterns, surprising harmonic language and long phrases is wondrous. The specificity of each artistic decision, each placing, is delivered with honesty and intelligence.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture (Davis/Philips)
Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite #1 (Martinon/RCA)
D'Indy - Suite in the Olden Style (Glantz et al/Heliodor)
Chabrier - Joyeuse marche (Mari/Angel)*


----------



## Forsooth

Itullian said:


> Wonderful set


When will vol. 3 be released? I thought it would be Sept., but, alas, no.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108
Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto


----------



## Malx

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B minor - John Ogdon.
I was prompted to give this recording an airing by an earlier post from Dimace who had listened to Ogdon playing Scriabin.









A powerful and yet when required delicate pianist.


----------



## robin4

*Song of India from Sadko by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

performed by the DeKalb Symphony Orchestra June 20, 2017.






*Ravi Shankar plays Raga Yaman Kalyan.*

Recorded in London, 1974 at the "Music Festival from India" organized by George Harrison.





Ravi Shankar ( April 1920 - December 2012), whose name is often preceded by the title Pandit (Master) and "Sitar maestro", was an Indian musician and a composer of Hindustani classical music.

He was the best-known proponent of the sitar in the second half of the 20th century and influenced many other musicians throughout the world. Shankar was awarded India's highest civilian honour, the Bharat Ratna, in 1999.

In 1956, Shankar began to tour Europe and the Americas playing Indian classical music and increased its popularity there in the 1960s through teaching, performance, and his* association with violinist Yehudi Menuhin and Beatles guitarist George Harrison. 
*
Indian classical music has two foundational elements, raga and tala. The raga, based on swara (notes including microtones), forms the fabric of a melodic structure, while the tala measures the time cycle. The raga gives an artist a palette to build the melody from sounds, while the tala provides them with a creative framework for rhythmic improvisation using time.

In Indian classical the space between the notes is often more important than the notes themselves, and it does not have Western classical concepts such as harmony, counterpoint, chords, or modulation.



*George Harrison listens as Ravi Shanker plays the sitar*


----------



## Itullian

Forsooth said:


> When will vol. 3 be released? I thought it would be Sept., but, alas, no.


I read 2020 release for volume 3, the last volume.


----------



## Marinera

*Leonardo Da Vinci - The Hidden Music*
Denis Raisin Dadre & Doulce Mémoire


----------



## Itullian

A different kind of Mozart, but fun.


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Concerto for Organ, Brass Quintet and Symphonic Wind Orchestra 'Annunciations' - Kari Jussila (organ), Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.
A monumental and impressive piece in one movement.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

*Louis Thiry, who has died aged 84, was a brilliant French organist, blind from birth, best known for his enthusiastic interpretation of Olivier Messiaen's works, which he recorded to great acclaim.

*


----------



## Malx

Antoine Reicha, Piano Trio in D minor Op 101 No 2 & Trio for three Cellos - Solistes de la Chapelle Musicale Reine Elisabeth.


----------



## robin4

*Ravel: Valses Nobles et Sentimentales*

The title was chosen in homage to Franz Schubert, who had released collections of waltzes in 1823 entitled Valses nobles and Valses sentimentales.

Franz Schubert wrote about a hundred waltzes for piano solo.

Particularly well known among these are two named collections, the *34 Valses Sentimentales (Op. 50, D. 779)* and the *12 Valses Nobles (Op. 77, D. 969).*






*Franz Schubert, 12 Valses nobles, Op. 77, D 969*

Fumecri Himecri






*Franz Schubert, Sentimental Waltz Op 50, 13*

Dr. Alan Huckleberry, piano






*Maurice Ravel: Valses Nobles et Sentimentales*

Live Concert - HD

Emile Naoumoff


----------



## Bourdon

Just finished listening to Messiaen, what can I say, it is so beautiful and it has such an impact on me that it fills me with a silence that reaches to another dimension, I am just happy.
Louis Thiry is a very gifted musician and I love his Messiaen recordings,
the recordings of Calliope sound very good


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Crumb Black Angels, Thomas Tallis Spem in alium, Istvan Marta Doom a sigh, Ives They are there, Shostakovich String Quartet no 8. Black Angels is a remarkable piece of music.


I agree. Black Angels has impressive effects, and some sudden outbursts!!! In addition, it's highly original in its conception.


----------



## 13hm13

FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN
Klavierkonzert
Piano Concerto No. 2

24 Préludes op. 28
Maria João Pires
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn
Int. Release 01 Jun. 1994


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano Quartet no.1 in G minor, K.478
Piano Quartet no.2 in E flat major, K.493









Clifford Curzon 
Members of the Amadeus Quartet*

recorded 9-11 September 1952

Curzon at his best, I'm less enamored with the string playing.


----------



## 13hm13

A 1986 CD from Chandos ...

I Musici De Montréal Conducted By Yuli Turovsky ‎- The "Pergolesi" Concerti Armonici Attributed To Unico Wilhelm Graf van Wassenaer
Label: Chandos ‎- CHAN 8481


----------



## Itullian

A completely awesome box set.
Listening to 4 of the Missae breves.
Great DDD sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part eight for this evening.

_(K)ein Sommernachtstraum_[_(Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream_] for large orchestra (1985):










Concerto for viola and orchestra (1985):
Concerto no.1 for cello and orchestra (1985-86):










String Trio (1985):
_Canon: Alban Berg an das Frankfurter Opernhaus_ by Alban Berg for four unaccompanied voices - arr. for violin and strings (orig. 1930 - arr. 1987):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1987):



_Stikhi Pokayanniye_ [_Penitential Psalms_] - twelve pieces for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: anon. 16th century Russian] (1988):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Organ music by Pachelbel on label CPO


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Barenboim-Chicago-Berlin*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Quintet K.452

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Quintet op.16*









*Daniel Barenboim 
Dale Clevenger
Larry Combs
Daniele Damiano 
Hansjörg Schellenberger*


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Grazyna Bacewicz*: String Quartet No.2. Silesian Quartet, on Chandos. Wow, this is so [expletive removed] good... I am reminded a bit of Bartók at his most lyrical, but also, oddly, perhaps, of the metal band Death, especially the slow movement which evoked some of the slower parts of their music in my mind. Anyway this is, to me, miles beyond the first string quartet, which was also great. I am excited to continue exploring the cycle.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Hubert Selby, 1978. Darren Aronofsky, 2000. Big film. BRAVO!


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Grazyna Bacewicz*: String Quartet No.2. Silesian Quartet, on Chandos. Wow, this is so [expletive removed] good... I am reminded a bit of Bartók at his most lyrical, but also, oddly, perhaps, of the metal band Death, especially the slow movement which evoked some of the slower parts of their music in my mind. Anyway this is, to me, miles beyond the first string quartet, which was also great. I am excited to continue exploring the cycle.


I have her quartets on Naxos. Wait 'till you hear the 6th. It's a killer! Also check out her violin concerto No.7


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.5, Overtures, London Symphony Orchestra; Sir J E Gardiner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126593


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo & Juliet

London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

2010


----------



## Dimace

Inspired from my good *eljr* I bring to you an other GREAT film music: *John Barry (the Beethoven of the cinema music) and his wonderful music from Somewhere in Time! * (Christopher Reeve, (the Superman... but he was MUCH better actor than this), Jane Seymour (divine) and the legendary Christopher Plummer) Big Film, bigger music, biggest feelings and emotions. That were years…

_(this one is a rare promo issue from USA (gold Sticker). Rare or not buy this one. Better music isn't to be found in this universe)_


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and City of London Sinfonia in some of his choral music:


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral music by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 9, 10 & 11
(Analogue cycle)
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## jim prideaux

last night I listened again to Stenhammar's 1st Symphony and have had an early start to my day away from work with the 2nd.

Glorious stuff!

Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Heliogabo

Dimace said:


> Inspired from my good *eljr* I bring to you an other GREAT film music: *John Barry (the Beethoven of the cinema music) and his wonderful music from Somewhere in Time! * (Christopher Reeve, (the Superman... but he was MUCH better actor than this), Jane Seymour (divine) and the legendary Christopher Plummer) Big Film, bigger music, biggest feelings and emotions. That were years…
> 
> _(this one is a rare promo issue from USA (gold Sticker). Rare or not buy this one. Better music isn't to be found in this universe)_
> 
> View attachment 126594


One of my favorite albums when I was a teenager. Surely an unkowned door to my classical music taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos etc.
Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra



> Gramophone Magazine April 2019
> 
> Lisiecki sparkles and shines…The chamber-like sonorities and intricate interplay - surely the result of this being a conductor-less ensemble - are an endless delight…The small forces also ensure that there's an airborne quality in the fast movements…The solo pieces generally work very well too…the 'Venetian Gondola Song' from the Songs Without Words is beautiful indeed, concluding a delightful disc


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin



> Gramophone Magazine June 2013
> 
> It's worth buying the disc just to enjoy [Prunell-Friend's] aria, with its exquisite clarinet obbligato. The other soloists give equally operatic and distinguished performances. The Joyful Company of Singers are also on splendid form and sing this music as though they've known it for years.


----------



## Rogerx

Simeon ten Holt: Horizon

Simeon ten Holt, Margaret Krill, Fred Oldenburg, Yoko Abe, Polo de Haas


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*L'Enfance du Christ*

Marie - Janet Baker
Joseph - Thomas Allen
Récitant - Eric Tappy
Hérode- Jules Bastin
Père de famille - Joseph Rouleau
Centurion - Philip Langridge
Polydorus - Raimund Herincx

John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis

Berlioz's _sacred trilogy_ has always been one of my favourite of his works and this is my favourite performance.

What a gorgeous work this is!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part nine this morning/early afternoon.

At over two hours in duration _Peer Gynt_ is Schnittke's longest work. Schnittke's music for what admittedly was a loose modern-day adaption of Ibsen's play probably represents the culmination of his polystylistic _klangwelt_ as certain passages (especially the epilogue) look forward to the more austere output of his final years.

Symphony no.5 is particularly noteworthy as it includes Schnittke's re-working of material from Gustav Mahler's very early movement for piano quartet.

_Peer Gynt_ - ballet in three acts with prologue and epilogue by John Neumeier freely based on the drama by Henrik Ibsen (1985-87, with an appendix composed in 1989):



Concerto for piano four-hands and chamber orchestra (1988):










Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988):










String Quartet no.4 (1989):










Concerto no.2 for cello and orchestra (1990):


----------



## Jacck

*Elgar - Symphony 1*
Solti


----------



## Marinera

Haydn London symphonies Nos.93 - 104, since yesterday and continued today


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Kullervo, op.7. Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus. Lately I have been reevaluating Vänskä's Lahti Symphony recordings of Sibelius, which I previously was not impressed by, on the merits of his strengths in the lesser known works. I have this CD which contains an excellent performance of Kullervo, and another CD which contains lesser known orchestral songs, overtures, tone poems, etc. including Luonnotar, op.70, called "Spirit of Nature". I would whole heartedly recommend both to any Sibelian. One of these days I will go back through his recordings of the symphonies to see if they are worth further exploration, but I am currently listening to the Sakari/Iceland recordings a lot. I suspect that Vänskä's Minnesota recordings may be better though.


----------



## Malx

Marinera said:


> Haydn London symphonies Nos.93 - 104, since yesterday and continued today
> 
> View attachment 126599


This set is definitely a sleeper it rarely gets a mention, but it is a keeper at least for me.
Thanks for prompting me to bring it down from my shelves.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A much better and more interesting disc than the tacky presentation would suggest. From the cover you might assume it was one of those ubiquitous collections of Tchaikovsky pops, whereas what we have here is a selection of excerpts from mostly some of Tchaikovsky's more rarely performed operas, at least here in the West. The two sopranos, Inessa Galante and Marina Shaguch are both excellent, though it would have been nice to know who was singing what, as is the baritone, Sergei Leiferkus. If the tenor, Alexander Fedin, isn't quite in their class, the orchestral contribution from the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden under Neeme Järvi is splendid.

The only really familiar item here is Tayana's Letter Scene from *Eugene Onegin*, and of course many will know the two arias from *Queen of Spades* (Hermann's Act I _arioso_ and Yeletsky's Act II aria), but the rest of the excerpts are not at all well known. Aside from *Eugene Onegin* and *Queen of Spades*, I only have a recording of *Mazeppa*, but this disc certainly makes me want to explore more of Tchaikovsky's operas.

I simply cannot understand the reasoning behind such shoddy presentation, which meant the disc soon found its way to the remainder bin and never got the attention it deserved. The booklet gives a little background to each piece and helpfully tells you you can get texts and translations by writing to BMG, UK, though given the album was issued in 1997, I doubt that's still the case. I would have liked to know which soprano sings which piece too. A shame that such artistic excellence should be let down so badly by the presentation.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine



> BBC Music Magazine November 2018
> 
> The nimbleness and fluidity of his playing is remarkable. It's a zingy performance (of the Second Concerto) all round, with a vigorous performance from the Orchestre National de France, conducted by Emmanuel Krivine…The recording is rounded off with a handful of solo pieces…There are some beautiful gems here.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - BBC SO, Gardner.


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
*


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No 102 from the set mentioned earlier.


----------



## Duncan

*The Complete Songs of Francis Poulenc Volume 4*

*John Mark Ainsley, William Dazeley, Sarah Fox, Magdalena Molendowska, Ann Murray, Thomas Oliemans & Malcolm Martineau*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m3KSMtWnlJYTUKckqdHc5EvpU294MPk50

"Composing over 150 works for piano and voice over a period of 44 years, the songs of Francis Poulenc remain consistently popular to concert audiences the world over. Varying in their individual style and character in a way that defies generalisation, Poulenc set music to a wide range of different French poetry - both ancient and modern, and from the serious to the surreal. This is the fourth release in Signum's series that will build to encompass the complete songs of Francis Poulenc - performed by some of the greatest singers of the day and accompanied by the exceptional Malcolm Martineau."

_"The programme has been thoughtfully chosen here to provide...contrasts between the perky Poulenc and the one who could cosset himself in his luxuriantly purple harmonies. The range of voices and the different vocal timbres have likewise been shrewdly deployed."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Poulenc: Chansons villageoises
Poulenc: Cinq Poèmes de Max Jacob
Poulenc: Cinq Poèmes de Paul Éluard
Poulenc: Fancy
Poulenc: Huit Chansons polonaises
Poulenc: La Dame de Monte Carlo
Poulenc: La Puce
Poulenc: Le Bestiaire ou Cortege d'Orphee
Poulenc: Poèmes de Ronsard
Poulenc: Une chanson de porcelaine


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Duet

Kathleen Battle (soprano), Wynton Marsalis (trumpet), Anthony Newman (organ), John Feeney (bass), Daire Fitzgerald (cello), Anthony Newman (harpsichord), Marc Goldberg (bassoon), John T. Kulowitsch (bass), Krista Bennion Feeney (violin), Eriko Sato (violin)

John Nelson

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV51 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen'
Handel: Let the bright seraphim (from Samson)
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV74
Handel: Olinto, pastore arcade (Oh! Come chiare e belle) HWV 143: Alle voci del bronzo guerriero
Predieri: Pace una volta (from Zenobia)
Scarlatti, A: Cantata 'Su le sponde del Tebro'
Scarlatti, A: Con voce festiva
Scarlatti, A: Mio tesoro per te moro
Scarlatti, A: Rompe sprezza
Scarlatti, A: Si suoni la tromba
Stradella: Sinfonia to 'Il Barcheggio'


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_Swiss composers born in the 1890's.....on vinyl_

*Martin - Overture to "Athalie" (Nowak/Musica Helvetica)
Kulm - Suite for Four Woodwinds (Bopp et al/Communaute de travail)
Flury - Waldsymphonie (composer/fono)*


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Appalachian Spring / Billy the Kid/ Danzon Cubano/ El Salón México

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## jim prideaux

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band-Schubert's 8th Symphony.

HIP?......do the relative merits of the differing approaches really matter when there is a place for alternate approaches to performance and the results can be as affecting and lyrical as this......


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Quality time with the Vespers.....

It just arrived and I'm curious how it will stand compared to the Parrott and Pickett recordings I admire.


----------



## millionrainbows

Just arrived from Berkshire: Christoph Delz, Complete Works Vol. 1.


----------



## millionrainbows

robin4 said:


> * It presents, as a series of tableaux, the stunted career of the pharaoh who dedicated his relatively brief reign to a quixotic task of religious reform: setting the sun-god Aten above all others in the Egyptian pantheon.*
> 
> According to the composer, this work is the culmination of his two other biographical operas, Einstein on the Beach (about Albert Einstein) and Satyagraha (about Mahatma Gandhi).
> 
> These three people - Akhenaten, Einstein and Gandhi - were all driven by an inner vision which altered the age in which they lived, in particular Akhenaten in religion, Einstein in science, and Gandhi in politics.


I think I remember reading in a history book that this was the first instance of monotheism in religion. I imagine that this would hold a lot of significance for Glass, considering his background.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Études pour piano (12)

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> Her playing carries blazing conviction at every turn, and its sheer virtuosity is breathtaking ... Vivid communication is helped by a fairly forward, resonant recording, which captures every nuance without detriment to overall perspective ... supreme in every instance, and in pretty well every department, be it refinement of sonority, accent, timing, characterization or sheer dexterity.


----------



## eljr




----------



## robin4

*Courage in Music - Daniel Barenboim *



An undeniable dramatic masterpiece, *High Noon (1952)* has lost none of its considerable power to enthrall an audience with its relentless suspense born of inexorable doom.

We know at once that Marshal Will Kane (*Gary Cooper*) is a damned good man. Yet when news breaks that a murderer he sent to hang is instead returning with his gang for revenge, he is heartlessly shunned by the townsfolk he has risked his life to protect.

Rather than flee with his new bride, *he is honor-bound to stand and fight, despite impossible odds. *



Kane: [while riding out of town] It's no good. I've got to go back, Amy.
Amy: Why?
Kane: This is crazy. I haven't even got any guns.
Amy: Then let's go on. Hurry.
Kane: No, that's what I've been thinkin'. *They're making me run. I've never run from anybody before.*
Amy: I don't understand any of this.
Kane: [after looking at his vest watch] Well, I haven't got time to tell ya.
Amy: Then don't go back, Will.
Kane: I've got to. That's the whole thing. [He turns the buggy around and rides back into town]






*Tex Ritter ~ High Noon*

Do not forsake me, oh my darlin'
On this, our weddin' day
Do not forsake me, oh my darlin'
Wait, wait along

I do not know what fate awaits me
I only know I must be brave
And I must face a man who hates me
Or lie a coward, a craven coward
Or lie a coward in my grave

Oh, to be torn 'twixt love and duty
S'posin' I lose my fair-haired beauty
Look at that big hand move along
Nearin' high noon

He made a vow while in state prison
Vowed it would be my life or his'n
I'm not afraid of death but oh
What will I do if you leave me?

Do not forsake me, oh my darlin'
You made that promise as a bride
Do not forsake me, oh my darlin'
Although you're grievin', don't think of leavin'
Now that I need you by my side

Wait along, (wait along) wait along
Wait along, wait along 
(Wait along, wait along, wait along, wait along)


----------



## robin4

*Igor Stravinsky's piano suite from his Petrushka ballet (1911)*

Daniil Trifonov, Carnegie Hall, Dec. 7, 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon following on from Lutolawski's third symphony that I listened to earlier, three more Symphonies No 3 from the following discs (sets):


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Symphonies numbered 3:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part ten for the remainder of today.

_Life With an Idiot_ was Schnittke's first opera and should be sought out by the morbidly curious, even if it's only the once.

In this absurdist parody of the stagnant Soviet state an everyday husband and wife are obliged to adopt an inmate from a local asylum as atonement for the husband's bad performance at the workplace. The inmate they select is known only as Vova, who uncannily resembles Vladimir Lenin in both looks and mannerisms. Judging by his appearance and bearing, the husband thinks that Vova is really an intellectual with whom he can have discourse, but after getting him home he is disappointed to learn that Vova can - or will - only say 'ekh' and otherwise remains mute.

Vova - which was also Lenin's pet-name, by the way - is docile enough to start with but his behaviour becomes violent and uncontrollable as his sexual desires increase. He lays waste to the apartment (and also lays waste IN the apartment...) and ends up forcing himself on the not totally unwilling wife. Vova and the wife, who is now pregnant, then live as a couple in one room which leads to the embittered husband becoming a stranger in his own home.

In time the wife has an abortion which upsets Vova so he transfers his attention to the husband and they live together in another room. Now the embittered wife is the stranger in her own home, so she asks Vova to choose once and for all between her and the husband. Vova cuts her head off and disappears. The story ends with the abandoned husband admitting himself to the same asylum from where he got Vova.

No promises, but it might just appeal to anyone who likes Ligeti's _Le Grande Macabre_. But, then again...

_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):
String Trio - arr. for piano trio (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):



_Zhizn' s idiotom_ [_Life with an Idiot_] - opera in two acts [Libretto: Viktor Yerofeyev, after his own short story] (1990-91):



Six cadenzas for various piano concertos of Mozart (1975/1980/1983/1990):
_Five Aphorisms_ for piano (1990): 
Piano Sonata no.2 (1990):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1992):



Symphony no.6 (1992):



_Musica Nostalgica_ for cello and piano (1992):
_Epilogue_ for cello, piano and tape - adapted from the epilogue to the ballet _Peer Gynt_ (orig. 1985-87 - arr. 1993):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
Sonata no.2 for cello and piano (1994):


----------



## starthrower

I picked up all 7 symphonies on three CDs.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 

Julius Katchen
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Merl

Prompted by another thread. Stunning playing from the BPO.


----------



## xankl

The Saariaho pieces, Frises, from this set...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*The complete Wind Chamber Music*

*Carl Nielsen 
Fantasy Piece for Clarinet and Piano
Fantasy Piece for Oboe and Piano 
Canto Serioso
Serenato in Vano
Three Piecesfrom "The Mother"
Wind Quintet
Allegretto for two Recorders









Bergen Wind Ensemble 
Leif Ove Andsnes*


----------



## D Smith

^^ I have that Nielsen album and love it.

Scarlatti: Sonatas. Yevgeny Sudbin. Lots of flashy technique and well performed and recorded. But I could have used a little more introspection and warmth.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
_*[Rec. 2016]*_
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
_*[Rec. 2016]*_
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
_*[Rec. 2017]*_
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
_*[Rec. 2016]*_
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
_*[Rec. 2019]*_
Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
_*[Rec. 2018]*_
Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
_*[Rec. 2017]*_
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
_*[Rec. 2016]*_
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"
_*[Rec. 2018]*







_Conductor:_ Adam Fischer
_Orchestra:_ Danish Chamber Orchestra

I picked this one up off of Merl's recommendation. It reminds me a bit of Paavo Jarvi's cycle but better. Fischer plays many sections with phrasing I've never heard anyone attempt before making this a very unique and interesting cycle to hear. Lots of interesting dynamic and pauses as well. My only let down was with the 9th and it surprisingly wasn't due to the chamber orchestra which usually sounds far too thin and wimpy for this work, it was more with the final movement. The male soloists failed to really impress me me during their solos. Don't know if it was there Timbre I just didn't like but it didn't fill me with much joy. There was also some phrasing near the end that just felt too push-pull for my taste, herky jerky for lack of a better description, but other than those small quibbles I found it to be an excellent cycle and one of the few HIP inspired with a Chamber Orchestra that I will be happy to return to.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Piano Music 

Philippe Entremont


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Live From Lincoln Center. Sutherland, Pavarotti and Horne sing Verdi, Bellini and Ponchielli. Bliss.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

THE FOUR SEASONS
*Christopher Simpson*
Sirius Viols
Hille Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Marthe Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Frauke Hess - treble viol, bass viol
_with_
Lee Santana - cittern, English theorboe
Johannes Gontarski - bandora, guitar, archlute, cittern
Andreas Kuppers - positive organ
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## starthrower

Disc One

Pelleas und Melisande 
Kammersinfonie No.1
A Survivor From Warsaw
Modern Psalm


----------



## 13hm13

Just Sym. 9 on this CD for now.









Not quite up to the standards set by Wand, but well-paced performance ... and that big/rich 1970s-era Philips analog sound!!


----------



## Dimace

*Ravel *is a very big composer, although I don't like his music a lot. One characteristic of his music is the ULTIMATE PRECISION. (exactly like Debussy) If you want to play Ravel and not something like... Ravel, you MUST have an almost perfect technic, dynamics, score reading and naturally big understanding for his music. Arturo is the example for this composer. After him, for me always, comes the Duett *Robert and Gaby Casadesus.* In this (good collectible) recording the Duett is playing the whole pianistic repertoire of the Frenchman. (also some transcriptions) Sonatine, Miroirs, Ma Mere l' Oye, Habanera etc. I believe in these two great CDs we have everything Ravel composed for our instrument and much more (Piano / Orch. for Pavane pour une Infante defunte, for example) This is a production of Sony Austria and, if you like Maurice, is highly recommended.









The Philadelphia Orc. (where is participated) is conducted by Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## KenOC

Glazunov Symphony No. 3, II-Scherzo only. Today's *Daily Download *selection. An energetic, jaunty piece in 5/4 time.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Current listening - Soren Kinch Hansen leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in works for a cappella choir:


----------



## Rogerx

D Smith said:


> Live From Lincoln Center. Sutherland, Pavarotti and Horne sing Verdi, Bellini and Ponchielli. Bliss.


I wish I had seen this evening. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos.4, 15 & 20

Analogue cycle
Alfred Brendel


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last quartet, the Op. 135. Belcea quartet, a very nice rendition. On the radio.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Alfred Schnittke - eleventh and final instalment this morning.

Schnittke had battled long and hard with ill-health. A serious stroke in 1985 had put him in a coma, during which he was allegedly pronounced dead three times. On that occasion he somehow recovered and at no immediate cost to his work rate or faculties, but further strokes (one in 1991 and two in 1994) gradually incapacitated him to the point where time spent composing became increasingly sporadic and was made possible only with great effort. After the strokes he suffered in 1994 until his death four years later Schnittke was virtually a housebound invalid.

Schnittke suffered yet another stroke in 1998 but this time he couldn't defy the odds and he died aged 63. Most notably he left behind a Symphony no.9 in three movements, but the only available score was extremely difficult to decipher because Schnittke had used his non-writing left hand for notation due to extensive paralysis. While Schnittke was still grimly clinging on to life his conductor friend Gennady Rozhdestvensky hastily hammered together a performing version of the symphony, for which connective tissue was provided by material from other sources. Schnittke wasn't pleased with the bowdlerised results and as the task of editing the work himself was by now physically beyond him he decided instead to withdraw it.

A year or two after Schnittke's death composer Nikolai Korndorf was asked by Irena Schnittke to piece together a faithful reconstruction from her late husband's shakily-written score, but Korndorf himself died a few months after starting work on it. Schnittke's widow then convinced another Russian composer, Aleksandr Raskatov, to have a go, and it was he who eventually completed this painstaking task in 2006. Unsurprisingly due to its unrefined state the ninth is an enigmatic work which provides more questions than answers, but I would still rather have Raskatov's realisation than none at all, if only to provide a closure of sorts.

I suppose the circumstances surrounding not just the 9th Symphony but nearly all of Schnittke's output from the last four or so years of his life might lead us to think that this was largely endgame music with each note painfully wrested out of an exhausted composer who was already as good as lying in his coffin. Maybe that is putting it a little too dramatically but the fact remains that Schnittke's soundworld, especially when compared to the multi-faceted riches of the previous decades, became progressively sparse and inward-looking as the 1990s wore on.

Perhaps when listening to the ninth symphony and the variations for string quartet we actually are witnessing the final closing down of Schnittke's physical being while also sensing a stoical, even quizzical, reaction to the dying of the light, notwithstanding the raw deal he had been given. Schnittke himself admitted a full ten years before his death that the 'crystallisation' which he had always aspired to during the compositional process had begun to escape him during the late 1980s, and that his future output was at some point destined to dwell in 'a realm of shadows'.

_Concerto for Three_ for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra with piano (1994):
_Minuet_ for violin, viola and violoncello (1994):



Sonata no.3 for violin and piano (1994):



_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1995):



_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):



Symphony no.7 (1993):
Symphony no.8 (1994):
Symphony no.9 - performing and recorded version arr. by Aleksandr Raskatov (orig. drafted 1997-98 - arr. by 2006):


----------



## KenOC

More Belcea Quartet, this time Beethoven's Op. 59 No. 1, the First Razumovsky. From my library. Hey, this Belcea cycle is pretty darned good!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Diabelli Variations

Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante, Sonata

Bruno Philippe (cello), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Hessischer Rundfunks Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Meistersinger (an orchestral tribute)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording (2013)

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Caron, F: Accueilly M'a la Belle
Caron, F: Cuidez Vous
Caron, F: Du Tout Ainsi
Caron, F: Hélas M'Amour
Caron, F: Le Despourveu
Caron, F: Missa Accueilly m'a la Belle
Caron, F: Missa Clemens et Behogna
Caron, F: Missa Jesus Autem
Caron, F: Missa L'Homme Armé
Caron, F: Missa Sanguis Sanctorum
Caron, F: Mort ou Mercy
Caron, F: S'il est Ainsy


----------



## sonance

yesterday:
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les quatre âges"; Sonatine; Barcarolle; Le festin d'Esope
Marc-André Hamelin, piano (hyperion)










now:
Alkan: Concerto for solo piano; Troisième recueil de chants
Marc-André Hamelin, piano (hyperion)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 6 & 7

*Requiem - Grande Messe des Morts*

Ronald Dowd - Tenor

*Te Deum*

Franco Tagliavini - tenor
Nicholas Kynaston - organ

Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus - Sir Colin Davis

Davis's first recording of the Requiem was recorded in Westminster Cathedral in 1969, the Te Deum in Watford Town Hall in 1976, so there are newer recordings which probably capture better the works' sonic splendour, though none have captured so well their essence, their magnificent gravity and seriousness. In any case, the recordings are incredible for their age and the performances surely never bettered, not even by Davis himself.


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> More Belcea Quartet, this time Beethoven's Op. 59 No. 1, the First Razumovsky. From my library. Hey, this Belcea cycle is pretty darned good!


Good to hear Ken - i'm waiting on it being delivered!


----------



## Malx

Having woken early and looked out on a white frost covered garden, I decided to play something suitably Scandinavian.

Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.









Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Nikolaj Znaider, NYPO, Alan Gilbert.









Saariaho, Graal Theatre (Violin Concerto) - John Storgards (violin), Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Hannu Lintu.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alfred Schnittke*: Symphony No.1. Leif Segerstam, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic. Elgar's Ghost has inspired me to put on some Schnittke. This may be his most insane work, or maybe it's just the tip of the iceberg, I don't know. I'm fairly new to Schnittke's music. Very interesting how it phases in and out of tonality and chaos. It reminds me almost of the end of Bartók's 5th string quartet. Schnittke himself has another work kind of like this, the third string quartet.

By the way, @Elgar's Ghost, I just wanted to mention that I enjoyed that plot summary. I'm not a big opera guy but that is just a genius plot for an opera. :lol: So utterly Soviet. Like something out of a Bulgakov novel.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Alfred Schnittke*: Symphony No.1. Leif Segerstam, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic. Elgar's Ghost has inspired me to put on some Schnittke. This may be his most insane work, or maybe it's just the tip of the iceberg, I don't know. I'm fairly new to Schnittke's music. Very interesting how it phases in and out of tonality and chaos. It reminds me almost of the end of Bartók's 5th string quartet. Schnittke himself has another work kind of like this, the third string quartet.
> 
> By the way, @Elgar's Ghost, I just wanted to mention that I enjoyed that plot summary. I'm not a big opera guy but that is just a genius plot for an opera. :lol: So utterly Soviet. Like something out of a Bulgakov novel.


Just reached the quote from Beethoven's 5th. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

KenOC said:


> Hey, this Belcea cycle is pretty darned good!


It is indeed. Arguably the best complete cycle in many a year.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos)

Schumann: Minnespiel, Op. 101
Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder Op. 138
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op. 74


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

Sinfonia 'Die Bauernhochzeit'/ Sinfonia da caccia for 4 horns, shotgun & string orchestra in G major 'Jagd-Sinfonie'
Sinfonia in G major, Eisen G2 'Sinfonia burlesca'/ L: Sinfonia in G major, Eisen G16 'Neue Lambacher'

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan




----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126633


*Richard Strauss*

An Alpine Symphony

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1981


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26/ Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73/ Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74/ Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182/

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## Vasks

*Albinoni - Overture to "Il Nome Glorioso" (Wright/Nimbus)
Nebra - Recitative & Aria (Piedad,Senor) from "Iphigenia en Tracia" (Bayo/Naive)
Legrenzi - La Strasolda & La Col'Alta from "Sonate a due e tre" (Parnassi musici/cpo)
Rameau - Suite from "Anacreon" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## robin4

KEYBOARDS






*Johann Sebastian Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565 *

played by organist Hans-André Stamm on the Trost-Organ of the Stadtkirche in Waltershausen, Germany.








*Genesis - Abaca (1987) *

Genesis

Phil Collins - drums, electronic percussion, lead vocals
Tony Banks - keyboards
Mike Rutherford - lead guitar, bass guitar, bass pedals, backing vocal





*Anthony Banks* was born on 27 March 1950.

He cites his mother, a pianist, as being particularly into music, and first listened to classical music albums that she owned from around six before he moved to musical theatre compositions by Rodgers and Hammerstein.

Banks started piano lessons at school at eight with the headmaster's wife, but did not enjoy tuition at first because he was "quite forced into it" by his parents until he grew to enjoy it.

He considered himself an average piano player, and learned to recite pieces by Sergei Rachmaninoff and Maurice Ravel, his two favourite piano composers, by ear.

At 13, he began lessons with an unsuitable teacher who made him lose interest in classical music, but he then started to recite songs by ear that he heard on the radio.

Months later, he acquired a new piano teacher who sparked his interest in classical compositions once more, which became a deciding factor for Banks's decision to pursue a career in music.

In September 1963, Banks began study at Charterhouse School, a private school in Godalming, Surrey. He studied classical piano as an extracurricular subject.


----------



## Rogerx

>









Copland: Music For Films/ Our Town/ Prairie Journal/ The Heiress Suite/ The Red Pony - Film Music (Suite)

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## Dimace

So beautiful music can be> Right now: *Bruckner, Symphony Nr.5 in B-flat-Major with Kölner Rundfunk SO, under Günter Wand.*

Günter, definitely, has the Midas touch with Anton. Glorious, rich sound and PERFECT tempo in this original version (1875) version of the Symphony. CD Nr.1 from this SUPER DS from RCA/BMG.


----------



## millionrainbows

Computer Music Currents Volume 2. 
Very enjoyable music, especially Mario Davidovsky's _Synchronisms No.9 (1988)_ for violin and electronic tape sounds.

They're called "Synchronisms" because Davidovsky was the first to devise a way (noted in the score) to "synchronize" the players with the sounds on tape very accurately. It is composed in that way, too: the electronic sounds are part of the real ensemble to the extent that a sustained note on violin is continued seamlessly with a synthesized sound, electronic sounds seem to "comment" and extend on what the players are doing, etc.








...one of the series. Vol. 2 image unavailable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

After a substantial survey of the prolific Alfred Schnittke I'm turning my attention to Max Reger, a composer who was productive to an eye-watering degree. This time around I'm sticking to what I have of his chamber works. Part one for late afternoon-early evening.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890): 
Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):
_Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoO (1901):
_Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoO (1901):










Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):










Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op. 28 (1898):
_Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoO (1901):
_Caprice_ and _Kleine Romanze_ for cello and piano op.79e from _Blätter für Haus- und Kirchenmusik_ op.79 (by 1904):










Sonatas nos.1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):










Clarinet sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
Clarinet sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*Arnold Schoenberg: Choral Works*

South German Radio Choir, Stuttgart

Rupert Huber

Three Satires, Op. 28 (1925)
Four Pieces for mixed choir, Op. 27 (1925)
Six Pieces for male choir, Op. 35 (1929/30)
Three Folk Songs, Op. 49 (1948)
Friede auf Erden, Op. 13 (1907)
Dreimal tausend Jahre, Op. 50a (1949)
Psalm 130 (De profundis), Op. 50b (1950)


----------



## D Smith

Three thirds. All excellent performances.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 version). Barenboim/Berlin










Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg.










Schumann: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126638


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow) interludes

Minnesota Orchestra
Eiji Oue, conductor
Jorja Fleezanis, solo violin

1998


----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Three thirds. All excellent performances.
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 version). Barenboim/Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg


Great choices!.........
.
.


----------



## Malx

D Smith said:


> Three thirds. All excellent performances.
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 version). Barenboim/Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Symphony No. 3. Wand/NDR Hamburg


Thats a good theme - wish I had thought of that


----------



## Malx

Earlier, 
Dvorak, Symphony No 9 & Symphonic Variations from the Davis box. 
Good but not outstanding imo.









Now,
Schubert, Symphony No 8 (9) 'Great' - Kammerakaemie Potsdam, Manacorda.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126641


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

recorded 1996, reissued 2013


----------



## Faramundo

CD1 of my box by William Christie, a nice moment while cooking my "blanquette de veau", and yesterday's listening to
Ensemble Beatus , a music that compells you to feel humble before the flight of Time.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.1









Günter Wand 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

recorded 19-21 January 1989, Live at Orchestra Hall, Chicago 

*BelaBartok
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta 
Hungarian Sketches 









Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## eljr




----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Requiem in D minor, K. 626_
*[Rec. 1983]*







_Conductor:_ Christopher Hogwood
_Orchestra:_ Chorus And Orchestra Of The Academy Of Ancient Music, Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
_Soloists:_ Emma Kirby, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Carolyn Watkinson, David Thomas

I don't think this recording gets much attention but it's one of my favorite recordings of Mozart's Requiem. Some really fine singing in this one.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Classical Music radio, 90.9, Cincinnati.


----------



## millionrainbows

Leon Kirchner: Sonata for Piano (1948). Intensely expressionistic, highly dissonant and chromatic, with constantly shifting tempos and meters which produce an improvisational effect.


----------



## Malx

Josef Suk, Ripening - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Talich.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Lemminkainen Suite-Sibelius.

Vanska and the Lahti S.O.


----------



## pmsummer

DECAMERON
_Ballare monodiques de l'Ars Nova Florentine_
*Laurentius Masii de Florentius - Gherardellus de Florentius - Francesco Landini - Anonyme*
Esther Lamandier - chant, orgue portatif, harpe, vièle et hirth
_
Astrée - Auvidis_


----------



## millionrainbows

I just got through watching the DVD "Great Conductors of the Third Reich." It's not a documentary; it simply shows extant film footage of performances which occurred during this time. On the back of the case are some reviews. Here's one:

"The video makes lurid viewing. The young Karajan had a much showier, even militaristic style of conducting than in his later years." -David Patrick Strains, _USA Today

_I must admit I agree, and it is somewhat revealing to see Karajan gesticulating wildly, throwing his long shock of dark hair back over his head. Who does that remind you of?

Also worthy of note: a smiling Furtwangler, leaning over shake Goebbel's hand, and swastikas on the wall in the background. Wagner's relative, referred to as "Madame Wagner" appears in several scenes. Furtwangler conducting Beethoven on Hitler's birthday.

An idea of Goebbels' is mentioned, showing the great concert halls in each city, named for Mozart, etc: "These represent the forces in the German soul" which he hopes will be awakened and give strength.

The accompanying booklet is quite interesting, with info on Karajan and quotes from Furtwangler.


----------



## Forsooth

millionrainbows said:


> I just got through watching the DVD "Great Conductors of the Third Reich." It's not a documentary; it simply shows extant film footage of performances which occurred during this time. On the back of the case are some reviews....


Very interesting and important to know about (IMHO). Placed my order for a copy. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
_For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
*Shirley Rumsey* - vocals, instruments
_
Naxos_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## D Smith

Today's listening. a bit of everything, all fine performances.

Khachaturian: Violin Concerto. Perlman/Mehta/Israel Philharmonic.










Shostakovich: String quartets 13 and 14, Pacifica Quartet










Bartok; String Quartet No. 6 Emerson Quartet










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6. Adrian Boult


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op 125


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> I just got through watching the DVD "Great Conductors of the Third Reich." It's not a documentary; it simply shows extant film footage of performances which occurred during this time. On the back of the case are some reviews. Here's one:
> 
> "The video makes lurid viewing. The young Karajan had a much showier, even militaristic style of conducting than in his later years." -David Patrick Strains, _USA Today
> 
> _I must admit I agree, and it is somewhat revealing to see Karajan gesticulating wildly, throwing his long shock of dark hair back over his head. Who does that remind you of?
> 
> Also worthy of note: a smiling Furtwangler, leaning over shake Goebbel's hand, and swastikas on the wall in the background. Wagner's relative, referred to as "Madame Wagner" appears in several scenes. Furtwangler conducting Beethoven on Hitler's birthday.
> 
> An idea of Goebbels' is mentioned, showing the great concert halls in each city, named for Mozart, etc: "These represent the forces in the German soul" which he hopes will be awakened and give strength.
> 
> The accompanying booklet is quite interesting, with info on Karajan and quotes from Furtwangler.


We used the music to manipulate / drive the people. We gave the artists the ultimate power not as an appreciation but to increase the power of the state. And nowadays, if you play an instrument in Germany, your are something special. Like you are doing something very difficult and unique. We are full of professors with shiny shoes and expensive costumes, who are believing that are equal to Beethoven. And I remember the great Glenn, the great Hovhaness, the great Rose (I met him in Julliard) who where exactly like the people next door and not like the Kings, who are moving with 12 followers when they want to go to the WC.

The Austrians made the same. And the commies, their way, imitated us making the music and the artists instruments of their tyranny... (DDR was THE chaos.) I don't want to read. I don't want to see any DVD. I want to forget all this and to see the music as it is: A benefit for our souls and mind and a way to become better.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48, 50 & 51
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini; Ouvertures

The Silken Ladder / The Barber of Seville / Semiramide / The Journey to Rheims 
The Siege of Corinth / William Tell 11:27

Philharmonia Orchestra- Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Eramire156

*Coming on midnight, one last listen*

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
String Quartet no.3, op.30
Souvenir de Florence, op.70









Borodin Quartet
Genrikh Talalyan
Mstislav Rostropovich *


----------



## Rogerx

Adalbert Gyrowetz: 3 String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln.


----------



## haydnguy

Merl said:


> Prompted by another thread. Stunning playing from the BPO.
> 
> View attachment 126616


This is a really good one. I have it but not sure where it is among the rest.


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Die Walkure - Act I 

Peter Hofmann (Siegmund)
Eva Marton (Sieglinde) 
Martti Talvela (Hunding) 

New York Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg * Sibelius*

Violin Concertos

Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## KenOC

KenOC said:


> Glazunov Symphony No. 3, II-Scherzo only. Today's *Daily Download *selection. An energetic, jaunty piece in 5/4 time.


Sorry, the attribution was a mistake. The scherzo is actually from Borodin's 3rd Symphony, unfinished but with movements I and II arranged by Glazunov.


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> Josef Suk, Ripening - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Talich.
> 
> View attachment 126648


I was just reading (if I was reading correctly) that there were two Josef Suk's. One was the grandfather of the other. I know everyone knows who is who (I assume it's the grandson) because I've seen his name so many times on here.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82/ Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)
Recorded: 1982-10-15
Recording Venue: Hochschule für Musik, Munich


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini

Benvenuto Cellini - Nicolai Gedda/Teresa - Christiane Eda-Pierre/Giacomo Balducci - Jules Bastin
Fieramosca - Robert Massard/Pope Clement VII - Roger Soyer/Francesco - Derek Blackwell
Bernardino - Robert Lloyd/Innkeeper - Hugues CuisnodPompeo - Raimund Herincx
Ascanio - Jane Berbioli/Speaker - Janine Reiss

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Conductor Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Malx

haydnguy said:


> I was just reading (if I was reading correctly) that there were two Josef Suk's. One was the grandfather of the other. I know everyone knows who is who (I assume it's the grandson) because I've seen his name so many times on here.


I don't know if you are suggesting that the Josef Suk in my post is the grandson - if so, then no the composer Josef Suk is the grandfather who studied with and was the son-in-law of Dvorak. He died in 1935. His grandson who was a renowned violinist was born in 1929 and died in 2011.
I guess I created the confusion by putting Josef Suk as composer when most only use 'Suk'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part two this late morning/early afternoon. This session includes the op.74 string quartet which, I think, is Reger's longest individual chamber composition - the recording below has a running time of 55:32.

String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901):










Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):










Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):










String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):



_Allegretto grazioso_ in A for flute and piano WoO (1902):
_Albumblatt_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano WoO (1902):
_Tarantella_ in G-minor for clarinet and piano WoO (1901 or 1902):
Serenade no.1 in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):


----------



## Rogerx

D'Indy; Symphonie Italienne - Piano Concerto

Brigitte Engerer (piano) Magali Mosnier (flute) Marc Coppey (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Lionel Bringuier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, String Quartets Nos 16 & 18 - Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)

Recorded: 1996-08
Recording Venue: Salle Wagram, Paris


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, soloists. I was not altogether impressed with this recording until reaching the finale, which is glorious.


----------



## millionrainbows

Forsooth said:


> Very interesting and important to know about (IMHO). Placed my order for a copy. :tiphat:


Get it from Berkshire Music Outlet, it's cheapest there.

flamenco, what is the recording date on that Karajan? I'm always confused about which version of Karajan, because he did more than one. I have the 1963 box. Is it worth getting the later box?

The one I have


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Get it from Berkshire Music Outlet, it's cheapest there.
> 
> flamenco, what is the recording date on that Karajan? I'm always confused about which version of Karajan, because he did more than one. I have the 1963 box. Is it worth getting the later box?
> 
> The one I have


That's the same recording of the ninth in your box


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Weihnachtsoratorium


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sometimes played by a full compliment of strings, the lovely _Souvenir de Florence_ is here performed in its original string sextet version, and coupled to the String Quartet no 1.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Balfe - Overture to "The Siege of Rochelle" (Bonynge/Somm)
Elgar - Piano Quintet (Medici Qrt +/Meridian)
Finzi - Prelude for String Orchestra (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## millionrainbows

String Trios: Goeyvaerts String Trio (Challenge Classics 2010). I recommend this. I've always had a difficulty with Schoenberg's String Trio Op. 45, and now I know why, or at least I think I do. It's half noise/sound and half music, in contrasting sections.

Somehow, the Goeyvaerts String Trio makes this clear, and the programming of the CD helps, too: Hearing Schnittke's String Trio (1985), it sounds absolutely tonal next to Schoenberg. Somehow the contrast clarifies it, so kudos for intelligent programming. The Webern String Trio Op. 20 is played very nicely, too. The recording is excellent.\\


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126660


*Frédéric Chopin*

Nocturnes 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 20

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years -*

*Symphony no 5 in B flat major, Op. 100 by Sergei Prokofie*v

*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Scythian Suite, Op. 20 by Sergei Prokofiev*

*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen.


----------



## Duncan

*Janine Jansen plays Prokofiev*

*Janine Jansen (violin), with Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

Strauss - Alpensymphonie (Kempe)
Beethoven - Missa solemnis (Herreweghe)

the more I listen to the Missa solemnis, the more I think it is one of the best masses ever composed.


----------



## Duncan

*Musorgsky & Prokofiev: Pictures, Sarcasms & Visions*

*Steven Osborne (piano)*

*Prokofiev: Sarcasms (5), Op. 17*

*Prokofiev: Visions fugitives, Op. 22*


----------



## mvellom

Haydn, Symphonies 46, 22, & 47
WF Bach, Symphony in F Major

Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine November 2019
> 
> Rana communicates her musical imagery with an ease and economy that belies its power...There's no question that Rana is an immensely resourceful pianist who can pull off dazzling effects when warranted. But it is her sane, thoughtful music-making, inerrant in focus, often strikingly original and always from the heart, that sets her apart.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival.
Disc one which features Quartet No6, Op.18 No.6 & Quartet No12 Op.127.
I'll just play the discs as they are laid out - a mix of periods which will be a change from my usual early to late listening regime.


----------



## robin4

*DSCH* is a musical motif used by the composer Dmitri Shostakovich to represent himself.

It is a musical cryptogram in the manner of the BACH motif, consisting of the notes *D, E flat, C, B natural,*

or in German musical notation D, Es, C, H (pronounced as "De-Es-Ce-Ha"), thus standing for the composer's initials in German transliteration: D. Sch. (Dmitri Schostakowitsch), also pronounced as "De-Es-Ce-Ha."


----------



## eljr




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten*
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Three Divertimenti
*Maggini String Quartet* [Naxos, 1996]

*Britten*
Simple Symphony (String Quartet version), Op. 2
Quartettino (1930)
Alla Marcia (1933)
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
*Maggini String Quartet* [Naxos, 1997]










Two favourite discs - I don't actually have this box set (though I do have about 80% of the recordings within it in single discs collected over the years). I couldn't find the artwork from the original discs on the web!

The Maggini Quartet certainly have the measure of these wonderful but often convoluted works.The long recitative and passacaglia which finishes Op. 94 is particularly fascinating.


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Don Juan 

Los Angeles Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part three tonight. Taking in about two hours of music for solo violin on the spin may seem a bit heavy but with this particular session it's worth it all the more because of the mighty 15-minute _chaconne_ which ends the seventh and final op.91 sonata. Composing for solo strings was a Reger speciality from 1900 onwards so over the weekend there will be plenty more from where that came from.

String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):










Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):










Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):










Sonatas nos. 5-8 for solo violin op.91 nos. 1-4 (1905):










_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoO (1902):
_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoO (1915):
Sonatas nos. 9-11 for solo violin op.91 nos. 5-7 (1905):


----------



## Duncan

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Britten*
> String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
> String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
> Three Divertimenti
> *Maggini String Quartet* [Naxos, 1996]
> 
> *Britten*
> Simple Symphony (String Quartet version), Op. 2
> Quartettino (1930)
> Alla Marcia (1933)
> String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
> *Maggini String Quartet* [Naxos, 1997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two favourite discs - I don't actually have this box set (though I do have about 80% of the recordings within it in single discs collected over the years). *I couldn't find the artwork from the original discs on the web!*


---------------------------------------------------------------------

















----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mvellom

Leoš Janáček, String Quartet No. 2
Pavel Haas, String Quartet No. 2
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rambler

*Ernest Ansermet conducts Ballet Music* with the London Symphony Orchestra & Suisse Romande Orchestra on Somm








Performances dating from 1950 (Rossini / Respighi 'La Boutique Fantasque') and 1949 (Stravinsky 'Petrushka').


----------



## Itullian

Very good, for munchkin Beethoven.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart Today. All excellent performances.

Mozart: Violin Concertos 3, 4,5 & Sinfonia Concertante. Anne-Sophie Mutter, LPO










Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 35, 36. Karajan, Berlin.










Mozart: String Quartet No. 14. Quartetto Italiano










Mozart: Clarinet Quintet. Neidich, Mendelssohn String Quartet.










Mozart: Violin Sonatas. Hilary Hahn, Natalie Zhu.


----------



## Malx

Coriolan Overture + Symphonies 5 & 6 from the Chailly set.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rambler

*Alban Berg: Wozzeck* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








Not comfortable listening - in fact the world of Wozzeck is a nightmare. Quite a mesmeric nightmare though.

One of the most important operas of the 20th century.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Veritas_

2-CD set


----------



## 13hm13

Skipped the lieder ... just the tone poems ..









RICHARD STRAUSS
Four Last Songs
Metamorphosen
Death and Transfiguration
Gundula Janowitz *
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126683


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Serenade to Music
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on Greensleeves
English Folks Song Suite
- No. 1 March: Seventeen come Sunday - Pretty Caroline
- No. 2 Intermezzo: My Bonny Boy
- No. 3 March: Folks Songs from Somerset
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

2019


----------



## 13hm13

Not avail. as CD or download. AFAIK, only avail during orig. 2012 livestream and this YT upload:











Harnoncourt conducts Dvorák's 'Stabat Mater' in Graz

Concert from styriarte 2012. Luba Orgonásová, soprano, Elisabeth Kulman, mezzo-soprano, Saimir Pirgu, tenor, Ruben Drole, bass, the Arnold Schoenberg Choir and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Concerti for strings. Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano. This is a very good CD. I really ought to start collecting more of the Naïve Vivaldi edition discs. I'm not much of a Vivaldi guy but this sounds great.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now, to change it up a little bit...










*Elliott Carter*: Cello Concerto. Alisa Weilerstein, Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. This is a later work for Carter, written in 2001 for Yo-Yo Ma. Barenboim actually conducted the première with the Chicago SO. This is not quite as thorny as some of his earlier middle period works such as the violin and piano concerti, but it's still intensely technical. I enjoy Carter's music, but I must be in the right mood.


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak/Piano Concerto in G minor Op. 33
01 I. Allegro ag. 18:28
02 II. Andante sostenuto 08:53
03 III. Allegro con fuoco 11:06

1977 EMI/2011 24/96 remaster

S. Richter/Piano
Bavarian State Orchestra/Carlos Kleiber


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126685


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Eugene Onegin

Orchestre de Paris
Semyon Bychkov, conductor

originally released 1993, reissued 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 & String Quartet Op. 132

Aaron Pilsan (piano), Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Aaron Pilsan (piano), Antje Weithaas & Christian Tetzlaff (violins), Rachel Roberts (viola) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## haydnguy

I have mixed feelings about this CD. It's not exactly bad but it doesn't jump out at you as excellent. If I had it to do over again I'd probably skip it.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard.



> Gramophone Magazine August 2019
> 
> Not the least of its many virtues is the enthusiastic, scrupulously prepared and rhythmically spry contribution of the BBC Scottish SO…Plaudits, too, for Dausgaard's purposeful, keen-eared direction, some shrewdly chosen tempos ensuring that Sibelius's daringly ambitious scheme unfolds with impressive cumulative power…All told, a hearty welcome to this fresh-faced newcomer.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I have mixed feelings about this CD. It's not exactly bad but it doesn't jump out at you as excellent. If I had it to do over again I'd probably skip it.


Sorry to hear that, I like it ...a lot .


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Sorry to hear that, I like it ...a lot .


I will listen again. I really like the pieces. The woman's voice was a bit not to my taste but I'll listen again.


----------



## haydnguy

First listen - just out of the mailbox

2019


----------



## haydnguy

D Smith said:


> Mozart Today. All excellent performances.


WOW! What a boxed set that Quartetto Italiano is! I only wish I could afford it.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> WOW! What a boxed set that Quartetto Italiano is! I only wish I could afford it.


Christmas is just around the corner


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with another listen to the one Schubert symphony I have taken little interest in....the 1st.

As it turns out my ignorance was in fact a mistake as it is a wonderful work.

Manacorda and the Potsdammer Akademie.

…...the 'fragment' from what may have eventually become the 10th is interesting!


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi Stabat Mater
Cotrubas/ Valentini Terrani etc.
Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Kristóf Baráti (violin)


----------



## sonance

Norbert Burgmüller: String Quartets op. 7 and op. 14
Mannheimer Streichquartett (mdg)


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Vivaldi- Stabat Mater
> Cotrubas/ Valentini Terrani etc.
> Claudio Scimone conducting.


Rogerx: Did you mean Pergolesi? Or did you listen to Vivaldi and the picture is incorrect? Or does this disc also contain Vivaldi without any mention on the front cover?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part four this morning/early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):










_Suite_ - _Sechs Vortragstücke_ [_Six Lecture Pieces_] in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908):










Violin Sonata no.7 [_Kleine Sonate no.2_] in A op.103b no.2 (1909):










_Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern (aus op.76)_ [_Twelve Little Pieces on His Own Songs (from op.76)_] for violin and piano op.103c (arr. 1909):










Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to have the Previn RCA box set of the Vaughan Williams symphonies on LP so they have a certain amount of nostalgic memories for me, the third and fourth being two of my favourites.


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Rogerx: Did you mean Pergolesi? Or did you listen to Vivaldi and the picture is incorrect? Or does this disc also contain Vivaldi without any mention on the front cover?


I did lost my glasses no kidding, I see it just now. 
Time to find my spare one.


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard - Symphony no 4

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling.

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## sonance

Norbert Burgmüller: String Quartets op. 4 and op. 9
Mannheimer Streichquartett (mdg)


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

*Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*The Complete Songs of Francis Poulenc Volume 5*

Thomas Allen, Thomas Oliemans, Joshua Ellicott, Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Ann Murray, Sarah Fox, Malcolm Martineau (piano), Lisa Friend (flute), Julian Bliss (clarinet), Simon Desbruslais (trumpet), Tamsin Waley-Cohen (violin) The Badke Quartet

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m5sqsGqV-xKyQ8ZyX-Q4qiTxVnZB6GEeY

*Works*

Poulenc: Banalités
Poulenc: Le Bal masqué
Poulenc: Le Bestiaire ou Cortege d'Orphee
Poulenc: Quatre poemes de Guillaume Apollinaire
Poulenc: Quatre Poems de Max Jacob
Poulenc: Rapsodie négre
Poulenc: Vocalise

_"Thomas Allen's delivery of [La bestiare] is suave and secure. In both cycles, Julian Bliss's clarinet playing stands out for silkiness of tone...Catherine Wyn-Rogers finds a steely sensuality in Poulenc's sexiest song 'Hôtel'...The playing is strong, especially from Martineau and the Badke Quartet."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"[in this volume] the musical horizons broaden out to take in various cycles that call for the accompaniment of variegated instrumental ensembles...The instrumental ensembles, thoroughly in tune with Poulenc's personality, add piquancy to a delightful disc." _
- Gramophone


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> I used to have the Previn RCA box set of the Vaughan Williams symphonies on LP so they have a certain amount of nostalgic memories for me, the third and fourth being two of my favourites.


That's an amazing recording of the Pastoral symphony. When I heard that I was hooked. I ended up buying the Previn RVW box set and so far have been less enthused with the other symphonies. I don't know if it's an issue of conductor/orchestra or composer. So far the only RVW that has really jumped out at me as amazing music is the Pastoral symphony and the Tallis Fantasia. But I'll keep trying.

Anyway, thread duty:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Murray Perahia, on the piano. This is an amazing recording, I don't care what anyone says. It's probably my second favorite after Gould 1955.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> That's an amazing recording of the Pastoral symphony. When I heard that I was hooked. I ended up buying the Previn RVW box set and so far have been less enthused with the other symphonies. I don't know if it's an issue of conductor/orchestra or composer. So far the only RVW that has really jumped out at me as amazing music is the Pastoral symphony and the Tallis Fantasia. But I'll keep trying.


I seem to remember the 3rd was always considered the best in the set.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Keyboard Music by Reincken,Scheidemann,J.S.Bach,Böhm,Handel & J.C.Bach*

CD20


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I did lost my glasses no kidding, I see it just now.
> Time to find my spare one.


I keep a separate pair of reading glasses in each room where I read/listen to music.

Livingroom, office, bedroom all have their own plus I have "travel" ones with an extra set at my home in Raleigh!

I will not be blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, String Quartets 'Svaerm' Op 190b & Quartetto Sereno Op 197 - Kontra Quartet.

Beethoven, String Quartet No 2 Op18 No 2 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Colin M

Barber Cello Concerto Op. no. 22 Alsop, Royal Scottish Warner (cello)

A nice beginning to a breezy and brisk North Carolina morning. A really pretty and interesting piece and especially the first movement where the soloist and the orchestra seem more intent on exploring the theme rather than defining the theme.


----------



## jim prideaux

The delightful 1st Symphony of Franz Schubert as performed by Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.

AI listen to this work I personally believe I can hear such a generosity of spirit it brings an immediate smile to my face!


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Bossi - Overture in E major (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Respighi - String Quartet in D minor (The Amache/Chandos)
Catalani - Scherzo (Muti/Sony)*


----------



## robin4

Mahler's baptism to Catholicism may have arisen from a need for professional entry to society rather than from religious belief, but there is no evidence to doubt his sincerity.

His compositions clearly reveal that he found aesthetic meaning in the high rituals of the Church.

Mahler's personal life calls into question his Jewishness as a point of contention: he converted to Catholicism in 1897. However, by most accounts this wasn't a reflection of any religious conviction.

Mahler's conversion is widely believed to be because of a ban against appointing Jews as the director of the Vienna Hofoper - a job he got shortly after converting.

As poet Heinrich Heine said, "The certificate of baptism is the ticket of admission to modern culture."

_"Christendom has had a series of revolutions and in each one of them Christianity has died.

Christianity has died many times and risen again; for it had a God who knew the way out of the grave."_

*"The Everlasting Man" *
*
G.K. Chesterton*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Nocturnes


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. An excellent performance. Soloist, conductor, and orchestra alike all bring insight to the table.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E Flat Major, Op. 10, B 34 -- Václav Neumann conductiong the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. From Supraphon box set SU 4090-2. Recorded at the Rudolfinum, Prague, from October, 1971 to February, 1973.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Tsaraslondon said:


> A much better and more interesting disc than the tacky presentation would suggest. From the cover you might assume it was one of those ubiquitous collections of Tchaikovsky pops, whereas what we have here is a selection of excerpts from mostly some of Tchaikovsky's more rarely performed operas, at least here in the West. The two sopranos, Inessa Galante and Marina Shaguch are both excellent, though it would have been nice to know who was singing what, as is the baritone, Sergei Leiferkus. If the tenor, Alexander Fedin, isn't quite in their class, the orchestral contribution from the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden under Neeme Järvi is splendid.
> 
> The only really familiar item here is Tayana's Letter Scene from *Eugene Onegin*, and of course many will know the two arias from *Queen of Spades* (Hermann's Act I _arioso_ and Yeletsky's Act II aria), but the rest of the excerpts are not at all well known. Aside from *Eugene Onegin* and *Queen of Spades*, I only have a recording of *Mazeppa*, but this disc certainly makes me want to explore more of Tchaikovsky's operas.
> 
> I simply cannot understand the reasoning behind such shoddy presentation, which meant the disc soon found its way to the remainder bin and never got the attention it deserved. The booklet gives a little background to each piece and helpfully tells you you can get texts and translations by writing to BMG, UK, though given the album was issued in 1997, I doubt that's still the case. I would have liked to know which soprano sings which piece too. A shame that such artistic excellence should be let down so badly by the presentation.


Tsaraslondon - here are the details for each piece from the album (courtesy of the review posted on the Gramophone dot UK website):

Iolanta, Who can compare with my Mathilde (Robert)
Sergei Leiferkus (bar)

Oprichnik, '(The) Guardsman', Natalya's arioso
Inessa Galante (sop)

Mazeppa, ~, The old man's gone, how my heart beats
Alexander Fedin (ten)
Marina Shaguch (sop)

Mazeppa, ~, Sleep my baby, my pretty
Alexander Fedin (ten)
Marina Shaguch (sop)

(The) Maid of Orleans, ~, Adieu, fôrets (Joan's aria)
Inessa Galante (sop)

(The) Queen of Spades, 'Pique Dame', ~, Stay, I beg of you!
Alexander Fedin (ten)

(The) Queen of Spades, 'Pique Dame', ~, I love you beyond all measure
Sergei Leiferkus (bar)

Undina, Undina's song
Marina Shaguch (sop)

(The) Voyevoda, Bastryukov's aria
Alexander Fedin (ten)

Vakula the Smith, Oskana's aria
Marina Shaguch (sop)

Eugene Onegin, Let me perish, but first let me summon (Puskai pogo pryezde)
Inessa Galante (sop)

(The) Enchantress, Kuma's arioso
Marina Shaguch (sop)

Iolanta, Iolanta and Vaudémont duet
Alexander Fedin (ten)
Inessa Galante (sop)


----------



## Faramundo

Hard to be unmoved by some of these beautiful tunes.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: 'V prirode' ("In Nature's Realm"), Op. 91 B 168 -- Václav Neumann conducting the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. From Supraphon box set SU 4090-2. Recorded at the Rudolfinum, Prague, November, 1979 and February, 1980.

I really enjoy these orchestral pieces of Dvořák.


----------



## 13hm13

The Hanson PC on this 2-CD set. (I've owned the album for years, but -- until now -- only attended to Barber!)...


----------



## canouro

*Handel ‎- Solomon*

Watkinson, Argenta, Hendricks, Rolfe Johnson, 
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Dimace

I have started, with one year delay, with Sibelius!!! Right now, I'm listening the *1st from Järvi's Circle with Orchestre De Paris! *

Very nice circle, my friends! After Watanabe the warmest performance till now. (I listened the 1st more than 10 times from 10 different maestros, this week). So, I suggest this set ONLY for the 1st. I must listen ALL the symphonies from ALL the circles I have (currently 20 to 25) and after I will suggest the overall winners. This will take some good time, but we are not in a hurry...









This set is a BURGAIN, right now. About 25 US, new! (amazon Europe)


----------



## Dimace

Phil in Magnolia said:


> View attachment 126700
> 
> 
> Antonín Dvořák: 'V prirode' ("In Nature's Realm"), Op. 91 B 168 -- Václav Neumann conducting the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. From Supraphon box set SU 4090-2. Recorded at the Rudolfinum, Prague, November, 1979 and February, 1980.
> 
> I really enjoy these orchestral pieces of Dvořák.


I have this one with Vaclav and I don't like it to tell you the truth... First of all the sound isn't of first class. Second, Vaclav is some how colourless for my taste. But, because I trust your good taste, I will give it again (after Jean) a go. To be the only one in this community who doesn't like Neumann is very suspicious. Not for the great maestro, but for me... :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Mussorgsky Night on Bald Mountain, Choral Works: The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua, and finally the Ravel orchestration of Pictures at an Exhibition. An enjoyable disk.









Arensky Piano Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio. Super disk. Sounds great.









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. The Tanayev is a killer piece of music, terrific music. 









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale 









Tchaikovsky Symphony no 6, my favourite symphony of his


----------



## canouro

*Charpentier ‎- Trois Histoires Sacrées*
Il Seminario Musicale, Gérard Lesne


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1,8


----------



## canouro

*Handel ‎- Concerti Grossi Op. 3*
English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dimace said:


> I have this one with Vaclav and I don't like it to tell you the truth... First of all the sound isn't of first class. Second, Vaclav is some how colourless for my taste. But, because I trust your good taste, I will give it again (after Jean) a go. To be the only one in this community who doesn't like Neumann is very suspicious. Not for the great maestro, but for me... :lol:


Dimace, I hope that you enjoy it. I do not claim to be the most experienced listener and haven't heard enough performances of these orchestral works to be really making recommendations! I am mostly interested in the composition itself and broadening my exposure to a variety of works. If I had more time I would do some comparisons and feel more confident in drawing conclusions. I will be interested in your thoughts if you listen to it again and post here!


----------



## D Smith

Bax and Bach. An alphabetical day?

Bax: Symphonies 2 & 4. Handley, BBC Philharmonic










Bach: various harpsichord concertos. Trevor Pinnock, English Concert, Kenneth Gilbert, Lars Mortensen


----------



## Rambler

*Frank Martin - Mass for double choir & Passacaille for Organ: Ildebrando Pizzetti - Messe di Requiem & De Profundis* Westminster Catherdral Choir directed by James O'Donnell on hyperion








Two composers I'm not terribly familiar with. The Frank Martin is particularly impressive to my ear.


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4. Great set!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet No 9 Op 59 No 3 - Belcea Quartet.









Another new arrival today - I had it on preorder for a month or so:
Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 16, 17 'The Tempest' & 18 Op 31 Nos 1,2 & 3 - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Rambler

*Bernstein Century: Gershwin & Grofe* Bernstein (piano)conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra and New York Philharmonic on Sony Classical








Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris.
Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite.

Lots of American fun here - particularly in the Gershwin.


----------



## Eramire156

*Piatigorsky in the afternoon*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Trio in E flat, op.3

Jascha Heifetz 
William Primrose 
Gregor Piatigorsky *









*Maurice Ravel
Trio in A minor

Felix Mendelssohn 
Trio no.1 in D minor, op.49

Artur Rubinstein 
Jascha Heifetz 
Gregor Piatigorsky *


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, "The Bells of Zlonice" -- Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded at Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin, Germany, February 1973.


----------



## jim prideaux

about to listen to Max Richter's 'The Blue Notebooks' for the first time!


----------



## Rambler

*Songs of the Auvergne arranged by Joseph Canteloube* Jill Gomez with the Royal Liverpool Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI








Jill Gomez is excellent in this popular set of songs. Here accompanied by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - the closest decent orchestra to my home - although the BBC Philharmonic and Halle in Manchester are nearly as close.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Forsooth

*Wagner, Mahler, Brahms, Berio: "Dreams"
Dagmar Pecková, mezzo*
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor 
Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Prague Philharmonia (on Supraphon)

This double album was 2 hours and 40 mins. I didn't think I would enjoy the first-time listen to this mezzo-soprano because of the type of vibrato she has, but I grew to really like her voice as I paid more attention. Her notes are always spot-on, and the vibrato changes according to pitch and the type of singing she is doing. Dagmar also has a resonant lower register that I like, but if the next note is a very high one, she will nail it for sure.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hindemith: Symphony "Mathis der Maler," Trauermusik, Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber (Blomstedt)


----------



## Forsooth

Another new singer for me is Belgium soprano *Suzanne Danco*. (1911-2000) Yes, she is famous, but new to me. To say she has a beautiful voice is an understatement. Her voice is not large, perhaps, but it is very assured and I would describe it as sweet. She is just a natural and her tremolo (if I'm using that word correctly) is especially lovely and wonderful to hear. When she sings, I hear the music in a little bit of a new way, e.g., Berlioz. Looking forward to more Suzanne Danco exploration.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Forsooth

This is very nice and calming chamber music. Very well recorded and played by this excellent crew. Although the album is entitled *Music for Basset Horn*, each composition is shared by all the instruments in the group Entre'Acte, led by Denis Zanchetta. The individual pieces are, for example:

Quartet for Basset Horn, Violin, Viola and Cello
Quintet for Basset Horn, Two Violins, Viola and Cello
Quintet for Viola, Flute, Oboe, Basset Horn and Bassoon
Quartet for Basset Horn, Violin, Viola and Cello
Clarinet Quintet (this is the one by Mozart)

Question: What does "Caldo e grave" mean? I tried to find the translation, but all I could come up with was "Very warm and serious"...??


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 2 in D major, Op 36


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Cello Sonatas
Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 09026-63267-2, CD, Album, US, 1998.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D.899; 4 Impromptus, D.935 (analogue)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

Listening to: Mass in B minor (CD# 9-10)

Sacred Masterpieces
Karl Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Holberg Suite / Sibelius: Rakastava / Nielsen: Little Suite / Wirén: Serenade etc

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto.


----------



## Eramire156

*Another late night listen*

I've had this set for about a year now, but never listened to the first CD,now is the time

*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Symphony no.1









Neeme Järvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Arleen Augér (soprano), Annelies Burmeister (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor) & Theo Adam (bass)

Dresdner Kreuzchor & Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O. performing Sibelius 2nd and 3rd symphonies.

There appears to be a relatively limited number of recordings of Sanderling's interpretations ( in comparison with other more obviously prolific conductors) but with two of the greatest Brahms cycles and magnificent complete Beethoven Piano Concertos to his name he has certainly left his mark round here!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 8

*Les nuits d'été* - Shirley Armstrong, Josephine Veasey, Frank Patterson, John Shirley-Quirk

London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis

It's certainly interesting to hear the songs in their original keys and sung by the voices Berlioz stipulated, but, despite the excellence of the orchestral contribution, none of the performances here quite eclipse the best of the single voice versions by such as Baker, Crespin, Gens, Hunt Lieberson or Steber. I find the men (Shirley-Quirk in an impassioned _Sur les lagunes_ and Frank Patterson in a plaintive _Au cimetière_) rather more satisfying than the women, but that could be because more direct comparison other female singers is possible.


----------



## sonance

Paul Ben-Haim: Kabbalat Shabbat 
Christian Miedl, baritone (cantor); Valérie Condoluci, soprano; Chamber Choir of Orchester München Jakobsplatz; Zvi Zeitlin, violin; Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Axel Gremmelspacher, piano; Orchester Jakobsplatz München/Daniel Grossmann (neos)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part five this morning/early afternoon. The fourth prelude and fugue from the op.117 is actually a huge chaconne - a whopping 18 minutes long!

String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):










Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):










Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):










_Acht Präludien und Fugen_ [_Eight Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):










String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer



> BBC Music Magazine August 2018
> 
> Ludwig's classic warmth and richness is still ageless in this heartfelt, passionate account of four landmark Austro-German works. Every word is cherished and supported by the orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Musique Judéo-Baroque
- Louis Saladin: Canticum hebraicum
- Carlo Grossi: Cantata Ebraica in Dialogo
- Salamone de Rossi Ebreo: Les Cantiques de Salomon
The Boston Camerata/Joel Cohen (harmonia mundi)


----------



## canouro

*Hugo Alfvén ‎- The Symphonies & Rhapsodies*

En Skärgårdssägen, Op.20 (A Legend Of The Skerries)
Symphony No.4 In C Minor, Op.39, Från Havsbandet (From The Outermost Skerries)

_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


Don't miss the great Mahler lieder on that CD. Especially Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen. Amazing performance from Ms. Ludwig!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutosławski*: Partita for violin and orchestra. Krzysztof Bakowski, Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Ives*: Piano Sonata No.2, "Concord, Mass. 1840-1860". Pierre-Laurent Aimard, with brief features from Tabea Zimmermann on the viola & Emmanuel Pahud on the flute. This is probably the biggest and most challenging piano sonata ever written. The performance is just phenomenal. I really don't know how he pulled this off. Bravo, Mr. Aimard. I'll be exploring more of his recordings now on the strength of this. As for Ives, he has already recently gained my respect for other works, but this may be his magnum opus.


----------



## canouro

*Kalinnikov: Symphonic Works*

Intermezzo No. 1 in a Major
Intermezzo No. 2 in G Major
Serenade for String Orchestra
Nymphs
Bylina
The Cedar and the Palm

_Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos/El Amor Brujo

Marina Heredia Rios (soloist)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra- Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tero

Sibelius 1, Berglund. It's on the same disc as 2, so played it today. The first movement would have made a great tone poem. I lose interest toward the 4th.
It's really the only major work of Sibelius I find fault with. Well, Kullervo too, needs editing for length.


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Itzhak Perlman (violin)*

*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV104*1
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman *

*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman 
*
*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman *

*Bach, J S: Violin Concerto in D minor, BWV1052*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman *

*Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe, Violin and Strings BWV1060R*
*English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Neil Black (oboe), Itzhak Perlman (violin)*


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments, Vol. 1

Hannes Rux (trumpet), Almut Rux (trumpet), Karl Kaiser (flute), Michael Schneider (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin), Luise Baumgartl (oboe d'amore), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Juris Teichmanis (cello), Swantje Hoffmann (viola d'amore), Michael Schneider (recorder), Tabea Debus (recorder), Katrin Ebert (violin), Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba)

La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

Faramundo said:


> Hard to be unmoved by some of these beautiful tunes.
> 
> View attachment 126699


Very fine recording.


----------



## robin4

*1st Trombone Solo*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No.1. Bryden Thomson, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Wow, what a piece. I think starting today I will be listening through to the complete Martinů symphonies over the course of a couple days. Great composer, whose music is still new to me.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms late piano works. Op. 116 - 119.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

*Smetana*


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No.1. Bryden Thomson, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Wow, what a piece. I think starting today I will be listening through to the complete Martinů symphonies over the course of a couple days. Great composer, whose music is still new to me.


Can I politely advise that no.2 is a far greater work than many recognise (in my opinion!)…..while discussion has often focussed on others among the six the second seems to be regarded with less than the regard it warrants.I would be interested to learn of your opinion.


----------



## robin4

*Chants d'Auvergne (Songs from the Auvergne)* is a collection of folk songs from the Auvergne region of France arranged for soprano voice and orchestra or piano by Joseph Canteloube between 1923 and 1930.

The songs are in the local language, Occitan.

The best known of the songs is the "Baïlèro", which has been frequently recorded and performed in slight variations of Canteloube's arrangement, such as for choir or instrumental instead of the original soprano solo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part six for a little later on.

String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):
Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):



_Allegro_ in A for violin duo WoO (poss. 1907):
_Sechs Präludien und Fugen_ [_Six Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.131a (1914):










_Drei Duos (Canons und Fugen) im alten Stil_ [_Three Duos (Canons and Fugues) in Old Style_] for violin duo op.131b (1914):


----------



## robin4

*Joseph Canteloube: Baïlèro*

Sir Simon Rattle Conducts the Australian World Orchestra with special guest Magdalena Kožená






*Joni Mitchell: "Coyote" (from the movie The Last Waltz 1976)*


----------



## flamencosketches

jim prideaux said:


> Can I politely advise that no.2 is a far greater work than many recognise (in my opinion!)…..while discussion has often focussed on others among the six the second seems to be regarded with less than the regard it warrants.I would be interested to learn of your opinion.


I'll have to get back to you on that tomorrow. What do you think of the first? I thought it was great! Extremely creative, unlike anything else I've heard. Very angular, dark, even sardonic. The slow movement was amazing.

Martinu is an underrated composer I think. I'm excited to explore more of his huge output. I figure I can't go wrong starting with the symphonies.


----------



## starthrower

jim prideaux said:


> Can I politely advise that no.2 is a far greater work than many recognise (in my opinion!)…..while discussion has often focussed on others among the six the second seems to be regarded with less than the regard it warrants.I would be interested to learn of your opinion.


I gave no.2 another listen since you mentioned this in the Martinu thread which is languishing on page two since the mods refuse to move it to the Composer Guestbook. In particular I was impressed by the 2nd & 3rd movements.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

This album was posted here recently (by Dimace - thank you!) and although I am familiar with the movie, I was not familiar with this CD. The recommendation got my attention, as did a follow-up post by Heliogabo. And thanks to the magic of streaming services (in this case, Apple Music) I was able to find it quickly and am listening to it now.

Beautiful music from the great soundtrack composer John Barry.

{The cover photo is a reminder of the tragic death of actor Christopher Reeve. I went to Wikipedia to refresh my memory of his life; I found myself learning that his wife died only 2 years after his death, of lung cancer at the age of 44. Sorry to interject a sense of melancholy into the forum, although it does go with the music of this album. Life is fragile, my friends.}


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126743


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1987


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Bedřich Smetana: Má vlast, JB1:112 -- Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded May 2014 at Smetana Hall, Prague, Czech Republic.

{Since 1952 Má vlast has been performed to open the Prague Spring International Music Festival. This performance took place 130 years after the Smetana's death in 1884. One of my favorite performances of this music was also recorded at the Prague Festival - in 1990, with Rafael Kubelík conducting this same orchestra. Remarkably, 24 years have elapsed between the two performances; I can remember reading about Kubelík's right after it was released . . . }


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "L'amitie a l'epreuve" (Sanderling/ASV)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in F, Op. 6, No. 3 (Wang/Discover)
Auber - Orchestral selections from "Vendome en Espagne" (Anderson/Sterling)
Herold - Piano Concerto #4 (Pondepeyre/Talent)*


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that tomorrow. What do you think of the first? I thought it was great! Extremely creative, unlike anything else I've heard. Very angular, dark, even sardonic. The slow movement was amazing.
> 
> Martinu is an underrated composer I think. I'm excited to explore more of his huge output. I figure I can't go wrong starting with the symphonies.


Martinu is one of my favourite composers and although he composed symphonies late in his career I would agree that in many respects they represent an initial entry point into his music. While I might have highlighted the second of the six that does not mean that the other five do not contain music of equal quality...I suppose my concern is that the second appears underestimated.


----------



## jim prideaux

starthrower said:


> I gave no.2 another listen since you mentioned this in the Martinu thread which is languishing on page two since the mods refuse to move it to the Composer Guestbook. In particular I was impressed by the 2nd & 3rd movements.


Can only agree with your observations regarding the two movements of the second...…..


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 126743
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
> 
> The Monteverdi Choir
> The English Baroque Soloists
> John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> 1987


I like this artwork a lot, but when looking for the same CD I'm only seeing different artwork. Has Gardiner recorded this oratorio multiple times?


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky - Symphonies Nos. 1, 6, 4 & 5*

Vladimir Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Concerto for trombone*

Performed by: Carsten Svanberg


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no. 8, op.65









Paavo Berglund
Russian National Orchestra *


----------



## Duncan

*Angela Gheorghiu - Plaisir d'amour*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kzP0uW4BPuuTobwQ-Ny5MeRCXdASjLl

Angela Gheorghiu returns to Decca to celebrate the 25th anniversary of her legendary La Traviata with Sir Georg Solti

A 23-track album featuring rare and classic songs never before recorded by Gheorghiu

Winner of five Gramophone Awards, twice recipient of Female Artist of the Year from the Classic Brits, in 2018 she received the 'Victoire d'Honneur' award in France.

*Works*

Balfe: I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls (from The Bohemian Girl)
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl
Bellini: Vaga luna che inargenti
Brediceanu: Cine m-aude cantand
Chopin: Études (12), Op. 10
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 1 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 2 in A minor 'chromatique'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 4 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 5 in G flat major 'Black Key'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 6 in E flat minor 'Lacrimosa'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 7 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 9 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 10 in A flat major
Chopin: Etude Op. 10 No. 11 in E flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor 'Revolutionary'
Chopin: Tristesse éternelle
Debussy: Beau Soir
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Cinq Melodies 'de Venise', Op. 58
Fauré: Mandoline, Op. 58 No. 1 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Songs (3), Op. 7
Hahn, R: Chansons grises
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Martini, J P: Plaisir d'amour
Obradors: Canciones clásicas españolas
Obradors: El vito
Paisiello: La Molinara
Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
Rachmaninov: A dream, Op. 8 No. 5
Rachmaninov: Songs (12), Op. 14
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 8
Rachmaninov: Vessinje Vodi
Rameau: Le Grillon
Stephănescu: Cantecul fuierasului din feeria
Stephănescu: Mandrulita de la munte
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27
Tosti: Ideale
Tosti: La serenata
Tosti: Sogno
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551
Villa-Lobos: Sentimental Melody (from Forest of the Amazon)


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1*
Martha Argerich, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rambler

*Copland: Grogh; Hear ye! Hear Ye!; Oliver Knussen* The Cleveland Orchestra & London Sinfonietta conducted by Oliver Knussen on argo








This is Copland before he settled into his characteristic 'American' folksy style.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

flamencosketches said:


> I like this artwork a lot, but when looking for the same CD I'm only seeing different artwork. Has Gardiner recorded this oratorio multiple times?

























illustrations above: There are three Archiv CD releases, all contain the same performance, recorded January 1987 at Abbey Road Studios in London. Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque Soloists. Tenor [Evangelist]: Anthony Rolfe-Johnson; Soprano [Angel]: Ruth Holton; Soprano [Echo]: Katie Pringle; Bass [Herodes, arias]: Olaf Bär; Soprano: Nancy Argenta; Mezzo-soprano: Anne Sophie von Otter; Tenor: Hans Peter Blochwitz; Harpsichord: Paul Nicholson
















illustrations above: Gardiner also recorded the Christmas Oratorio with different soloists: Claron McFadden, soprano, Bernarda Fink, alto, Christoph Genz, tenor, Dietrich Henschel, bass; Morteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner; this recording made 23 & 27 December, 1999, Herderkirche, Weimar, Germany. Only available on DVD, I believe (two different DVD artwork versions).

The website bach-cantatas dot com has an extensive database of performances by various artists, and the various CD and DVD releases.


----------



## Rambler

*Jehan Alain: Complete Organ Works* Jean-Baptiste Robin & Jehan Alain on Brilliant Classics







This is the third diis from this 3 CD box set.

I must say I am quite a fan of the organ music of Jehan Alain. For those unfamiliar with this French composer he was killed early in the second world war (he was a soldier in the French army).

This disc not only has modern performances played by Jean-Baptists Robin, but also historic recordings of Jehan Alain playing. 
He was the organist at the synagogue in Paris, and included is a recording of part of the service with the Choir and Orchestra of the Synagogue rue Notre-Dame-de-Nazareth. This is particularly poignant given the horrors of the German occupation not far off in the future.


----------



## Forsooth

I don't know very much at all about the work of Dvorak. I listened to two versions of his "Stabat Mater." The first was the fully orchestrated version, finished in about 1877 and was evidently a great success for Dvorak. Recorded very well with no issues. The very talented singers and players went at it full-bore! 










I then listened to what i thought was going to be a "scaled-down" after-thought version of the same work, with only a piano (fortepiano?) and a few voices. Turns out, this version was finished by Dvorak in 1876 and was the "original" version of the Stabat Mater. It was just as appealing as the first (full orchestra) version, in some ways even more so.










The Accentus recording had an interesting booklet that had a lot of information on the Stabat Mater (both versions) and about Dvorak's life during the 1870s. The following text was taken from the booklet:

"...Thus the compositional history of the Stabat Mater differs substantially from the hitherto accepted narrative: Dvorák initially composed the version for soloists, chorus and piano in seven movements between 19 February and 7 May 1876. The meticulous state of completion and the extreme precision of the writing, even down to dynamic and articulation marks, support the view that the composer, then still unknown, expected to be able to perform the work with soloists, chorus and piano, and that he had no more than envisaged orchestrating it.

The years 1876 and 1877, however, marked a key turning-point in his career: now in constantly increasing demand, the composer rounded off the cantata with the remaining three movements in late October 1877. He then orchestrated all the movements (by writing the instruments into the existing manuscript score, between October and 13 November 1877).This version for orchestra, dated 1877, was given its first performance on 23 December 1880, on the occasion of the jubilee of the Jednot umelcu hudebních (Society of musicians) in Prague. The first edition was published in 1881 by the firm of N. Simrock. There is no evidence to suggest that the original version for piano of 1876 was either performed or published in Dvorák's lifetime..."

Edit: Just to note that this work (1877) was originally Op. 28, but the publisher suggested (and Dvorak agreed) bumping the opus to #58 to make the composition seem more "mature."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I opened my new Mozart symphony box (Adam Fischer). I've been busy with the piano concertos but I guess a little variation can be nice. I went for a drive and heard 2 symphonies, no. 31 and 33. Did you know the 1st mvt. of 33 has the same theme as the famous finale of no. 41? OK! Wait for 2'30 and voila


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126761


*Sir Edward Elgar*

Cello Concerto, Op. 85 *
Introduction and Allegro, Op. 47
Elegy, Op. 58
Military Marches, "Pomp and Circumstance," Op. 39

BBC Philharmonic
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor
* Paul Watkins, cello

2012


----------



## Rambler

*Alban Berg: Violin Concerto & 3 Orchestral Pieces* Gidon Kremer and the Symphonie Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunlks conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The first works of the Second Viennese School that I really appreciated.


----------



## robin4

*Beethoven: 3 Equali (Equals) for 4 Trombones WoO 30 *

performed by Southeast Trombone Symposium faculty

They were commissioned in the autumn of 1812 by the Stadtkapellmeister of Linz, Franz Xaver Glöggl, for performance as tower music on All Souls' Day. They were first performed at the Old Cathedral, Linz on 2 November 1812.

Two of the equals (nos. 1 & 3) were performed at Beethoven's funeral on 29 March 1827, both by a trombone quartet and also in vocal arrangements by Ignaz Seyfried.


----------



## robin4

*
classical musicians do not perform while running in place:*






*Talking Heads: Life During Wartime *

LIVE Los Angeles '83


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Misc listening this afternoon:









Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Dubinushka, Op. 62 -- Efrem Kurtz conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra









Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel - Suite (Le coq d'or) -- Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra









Christopher Rouse: Flute Concerto: II. Alla Marcia -- Katherine Bryan; Jac van Steen conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## MusicSybarite

Until recently I found out Schumann had written an early piano quartet (1829), and it's pretty good and compact. Upon hearing it one realises the strong influence that Schumann was on Brahms since I was strongly reminded of the latter.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Misc listening this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 126765
> 
> 
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel - Suite (Le coq d'or) -- Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra


This is a very nice disc. The Tcherepnin works are a sort of hidden gems.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann and Brahms today. All excellent albums.

Schumann Brahms, Piano Quartets. Ames Quartet.










Schumann: Symphonic Etudes. Valentina Lisitsa.










Brahms Op. 116-199. Helene Grimaud.










Schumann and Brahms Violin Sonatas. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Nikolai Tcherepnin: La Princesse lontaine - Prelude; The Enchanted Kingdom: Prelude -- Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra. This is Deutsche Grammophon CD 0289 447 0842 4. Recorded April 1994, Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow, Russia.

MusicSybarite, you are right, these are gems! And in fact I do not believe I have listened to them previously. I had picked out the Rimsky-Korsakov piece from this disc earlier. Beautiful orchestration.

These two short pieces of Tcherepnin are the only compositions of his that I have in my entire classical music library. Correction - courtesy of Apple Music I've now added a Marco Polo disc of Tcherepnin's Le Pavillon d'Armide ballet music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126769


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 6
Serenade for Strings, Op. 20

Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

2007


----------



## 13hm13

BRAHMS
Piano Concerto No. 1
Emil Gilels
Berliner Philharmoniker
Eugen Jochum
(1972 recording)
Sound quality is the typical DG of the period: just average


----------



## 13hm13

Hanselt's Piano Concerto on the following 1992 Dutch CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano)

F


> inancial Times
> 
> Murray Perahia's Brahms is outstanding in every way. He has the elegance to showcase the baroque inspiration of the Handel Variations, but also the sense of scale and architecture to encompass Brahms's 30-minute musical journey...This is one of the most rewarding Brahms recitals currently available.


----------



## senza sordino

Parry Symphony no 5 & Moeran Symphony in Gm









Bax Phantasy for Viola and orchestra, Holland Ellington Marshes for Viola and orchestra, RVW Suite for Viola and orchestra, Harvey Reflections for Viola and orchestra. A delightful album.









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra 









Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra, Wood Violin Concerto. An impressive album 









RVW Symphony no 9


----------



## Rogerx

Quantz: 4 Concertos

James Galway (flute), Ursula Deutschler (harpsichord), Eduardo Vassallo (cello)

Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6 

Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Misc listening this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 126766
> 
> 
> Christopher Rouse: Flute Concerto: II. Alla Marcia -- Katherine Bryan; Jac van Steen conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra


Bit early but nice seeing it already.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting thee day with Madetoja's 3rd Symphony.

Petr Sakari and the Iceland S.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Aus Italien & Don Juan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Immolation Scene from "Gotterdammerung"*; Siegfried Idyll 

Helen Traubel*
NBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart; Arias

Kathleen Battle (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn

Mozart: Basta, vincesti… Ah, non lasciarmi Didone K468
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Mozart: Misera, dove son? - Ah! non son' io che parlo! K369
Mozart: Non più, tutto ascoltai - Non temer, amato bene, K490
Mozart: Un moto di gioia, K579
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Euryanthe

Dame Joan Sutherland, Marianne Schech, Beryl Hatt, Otakar Kraus, Kurt Böhme,

Lloyd Strauss-Smith, Frans Vroons.

BBC Chorus, BBC Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Stiedry



> Gramophone Magazine November 2019
> 
> Sutherland could indeed have made a serious career in the dramatic German Fach: she sounds an outstandingly fluent and natural exponent of the title role. Conductor Fritz Stiedry's preserved Wagner performances are often a little spotty but here he seems in well-ordered control of everything. All the other major roles are on committed top form.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final instalment of Max Reger's chamber works this morning. Not sure what they are suggesting with the artwork on the solo viola suites disc - rich honey or thick treacle?!

_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo cello op.131c (1915):










_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo viola op.131d (1915):



Serenade no.2 in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):










Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914):
String Trio no.2 D-minor op.141b (1915):










Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Handel Variations
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> 
> F


A wonderful pianist and a pleasure to watch too


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Mass in B minor


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Piano Concerto No 1 - Gothoni, Leipzig RSO, Max Pommer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Absolutely lovely disc of Scandinavian song - highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - Suite No. 1, Op. 64a/ Romeo and Juliet - Suite No. 2, Op. 64b

Mussorgsky: A Night on The Bare Mountain

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Antal Doráti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Suite no 1 in D minor, Op 44 in this classic recording from 1966.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'*
*Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

_*Handel: Ombra mai fu (from Serse)*_
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)*

_*Handel: Più che penso alle fiamme del core (from Serse)*_
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

**Handel: Se bramate d'amar chi vi sdegna (from Serse)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*
*Handel: Crude furie degli orridi abissi (from Serse)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*
*Handel: Svegliatevi nel core (from Giulio Cesare)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*
*Handel: Son nata a lagrimar (from Giulio Cesare)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*
*Handel: L'angue offeso (from Giulio Cesare)*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*
*Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride: Pylades' arias*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
*


----------



## Duncan

*Schoenberg: Piano Arrangements
*
*Claudia Barainsky (soprano), Konrad Jarnot (baritone), Urs Liska (piano), Andreas Grau (piano), Gotz Schumacher (piano), Irmela Roelcke (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lqMvYm5PHMe5BfMDp_peo_gpTVCMfBJRM

*Works*

Schoenberg: 5 orchestral pieces, Op. 16
Schoenberg: 6 Lieder for soprano and orchestra, Op. 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38b
Schoenberg: Gethsemane (fragment)
Schoenberg: Klavierstücke (3), Op. 11
Schoenberg: Klavierstücke (3), Op. 11: No. 2
Schoenberg: Kleine Klavierstücke (6), Op. 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Plus One, Vol. 2

Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16
Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37/ Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)

Barry Douglas (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055/ Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056

Maria João Pires (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra- Michel Corboz.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies No 82 'The Bear' & No 83 'The Hen' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Vasks

_Mining Milton's Music_

*Babbitt - Arie da capo (Sollberger/Nonesuch LP)
Babbitt - Partitions for Piano (Helps/CRI LP)
Babbitt - Danci for Guitar (Starobin/Bridge CD)
Babbitt - Piano Concerto (Feinberg/New World CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No.


----------



## sbmonty

Mesmerizing!


----------



## robin4

In the mid-1920s, Gershwin stayed in Paris for a short period of time, during which he applied to study composition with the noted Nadia Boulanger, who, along with several other prospective tutors such as Maurice Ravel, rejected him.

They were afraid that rigorous classical study would ruin his jazz-influenced style.

Maurice Ravel's rejection letter to Gershwin told him, "Why become a second-rate Ravel when you're already a first-rate Gershwin?"

While there, Gershwin wrote An American in Paris. This work received mixed reviews upon its first performance at Carnegie Hall on December 13, 1928, but it quickly became part of the standard repertoire in Europe and the United States.






*Jeff Lynne's ELO - Mr. Blue Sky* at Radio 2 Live in Hyde Park 2014


----------



## mvellom

Haydn 2032 Vol 3

Symphony No.42 In D Major, Hob. I:42
L'Isola Disabitata, Hob. XXVIII:9, Overture
Symphony No.64 In A Major, Hob. I:64 'Tempora Mutantur'
Aria 'Solo E Pensoso', Hob. XIVB:20
Symphony No.4 In D Major, Hob. I:4

Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Thomas Adès (piano)



> The Times 30th August 2019
> 
> If any audience is present here, they leave no audible sign. Maybe listeners were immobilised by wonder, struck dumb by the impact and wide range of Bostridge's voice - beautiful, ugly, anguished, tender, robust, bleached...Right from the footstep tread launching the first song, Adès's piano accompaniment never falters in its imaginative response to imagery and emotional mood...superb artistry brings its own joys.


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven symphonies 4 & 5.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 3, Maurice Abravanel, Utah Symphony, DVD audio surround, 96kHz 24 bit. Abravanel and the Utah SO are one of my favorites. They go back to my old vinyl days. This DVD audio version sounds spectacular.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Winsemius,van Doeselaar & Vogel


----------



## Malx

Having finally found a Symphony No 7 available new for a not over inflated price I have now completed my set of Chailly Mahler Symphonies in their original covers and fillers.

Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Having finally found a Symphony No 7 available new for a not over inflated price I have now completed my set of Chailly Mahler Symphonies in their original covers and fillers.
> 
> Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.
> 
> View attachment 126779


 Why didn't you choose for the complete set,it's much cheaper.I bought mine for 20 euros.










*Did you know what Klemperer answered when they asked him what he liked the most of Diepenbrock.

His answer "the Diepenbrockstreet".* 

It is near the Concertgebouw Concerthall.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


>


It's worth noting that these are different recordings from the VOX set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> Why didn't you choose for the complete set,it's much cheaper.I bought mine for 20 euros.


If I may interject, I can see why Malx might prefer single-disc versions. For me, differences in cover art matter greatly; and separate booklets are less bulky, specific to the single disc of music, and easier to navigate than boxed-set booklets, that is, if the notes are the same and are presented in their entirety, if at all.

Also, I find that it's easier to play single discs, rather than have a whole box set of 12 CDs all spread out all over the place. This encourages, rather than discourages me to listen.

Additionally, box sets often come with the discs in hard cardboard sleeves, which I find may scuff or scratch the CD, and are often so tight that a thumb/index print is invariably left on the edge of the CD. I ALWAYS put such boxed-set discs in protective thin paper sleeves, which I trim-down on a paper-cutter for fit.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> If I may interject, I can see why Malx might prefer single-disc versions. For me, differences in cover art matter greatly; and separate booklets are less bulky, specific to the single disc of music, and easier to navigate than boxed-set booklets, that is, if the notes are the same and are presented in their entirety, if at all.
> Also, I find that it's easier to play single discs, rather than have a whole box set of 12 CDs all spread out all over the place. Additionally, box sets often come with the discs in hard cardboard sleeves, which I find may scuff or scratch the CD, and are often so tight that a thumb/index print is invariably left on the edge of the CD. I ALWAYS put my discs in protective thin paper sleeves, which I often have to trim-down for fit.


You have certainly a point but what if you find such a bargain as I did?
If the cardboard sleeves are too tight why not using a soft cloth what you use for cleaning your glasses?

I'm using these and they fit perfectly.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> It's worth noting that these are different recordings from the VOX set.


Recorded in the late 50s. They sound pretty decent. But I want to get hold of the Ashkenazy set. To my ears those recordings have the best combination of aggressive playing and the best piano/orchestra balance.


----------



## agoukass

Honegger: Symphonies Nos. 3 "Liturgique" and 4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" 

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Why didn't you choose for the complete set,it's much cheaper.I bought mine for 20 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know what Klemperer answered when they asked him what he liked the most of Diepenbrock.
> 
> His answer "the Diepenbrockstreet".*
> 
> It is near the Concertgebouw Concerthall.


A couple of reasons:
Firstly, I already had 7 of the individual discs before the box set came out.
Secondly, I do sometimes like a series which, to me has, good cover art and interesting fillers. Whilst the Diepenbrock might not be held in high regard I have had great enjoyment from many of the fillers on other discs - Berg songs, Zemlinsky Songs, a Bach Suite arranged by Mahler, Schoenberg's Verklarte Night. Many of the fillers were new to me at the time and I went on to investigate more of the composer's works.

Yes the box set would have been cheaper, but as satisfying???


----------



## pmsummer

__
https://soundcloud.com/austinbaroqueorchestra%2Fegregie-doctor-paule

EGREGIE DOCTOR PAULE
*Antonio de Salazar & Manuel de Sumaya*
Austin Baroque Orchestra

Performed at Mission Concepción in San Antonio, Texas, a 17th Century Spanish Colonial building that is the oldest unreconstructed stone church in North America.

Antonio de Salazar (ca. 1650-1715) and Manuel de Sumaya (ca. 1678-1755) were teacher and student, respectively, at Mexico City Cathedral in the first decade of the eighteenth century. Salazar, a native of Puebla, would be the last of Mexico City's maestros to work almost exclusively in the conservative, quasi-Renaissance style common in Spain and Latin America in the 17th century. Sumaya, a native of Mexico City, would become colonial Mexico's greatest exponent of the high Baroque style, working first in his hometown and later in southern Mexico at Oaxaca Cathedral.

One requirement of colonial Mexican maestros was to be able to compose polyphony in the style of the high Renaissance, even though that music was no longer the prevailing type of music written outside of the church. This motet for the Feast of the Conversion of St. Paul, comes from a small collection of unbound handwritten vocal parts held in the collection of Mexico City Cathedral. The first page of the motet bears the inscription "Mro. Salazar," while the second page bears the inscription "Mro. Sumaya." This seems to suggest that the first part of the motet was composed by Salazar, with the second being the work of his student and assistant Sumaya. If this is the case, this would represent an interesting example of how professional musicians in New Spain instructed their students in the art of counterpoint and composition. This work has, to our knowledge, not been performed since the time of its composition.

This performance, part of "Hecho en México," was recorded on Sunday, November 17, 2019, at Mission Concepción in San Antonio, TX


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernest Bloch - various works for the rest of today.

_Schelomo: Rhapsodie Hébraïque_ for cello and large orchestra (1916):
_Israel_ - symphony for two sopranos, two altos, bass and orchestra [Text: Ernest Bloch] (1912-16):
_Nigun_ - part two of _Baal Shem: Three Pictures from Chassidic Life_ for violin and piano - arr. for strings, trumpet, timpani and tam-tam by Stakevich (orig. 1926 - arr. ????):










Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1920):
Sonata no.2 [_Poème Mystique_] for violin and piano (1924):
_Abodah (A Yom Kippur Melody)_ for violin and piano (1929):
_Mélodie_ for violin and piano (1929):
_Suite Hébraïque_ - version for violin and piano (1951):










_America (An Epic Rhapsody)_ for orchestra with finale for mixed choir [Text: Ernest Bloch] (1926-27):
_Suite Hébraïque_ for violin/viola and piano - arr. for violin and small orchestra (orig. 1951 - arr. 1952):










_Suite_ for viola and piano (1919):
_Suite Hébraïque_ - version for viola and piano (1951):
_Meditation and Processional_ for viola and piano (1951):
_Suite_ for solo viola (1958 inc.):


----------



## mvellom

Sibelius 2, Barbirolli, Royal Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A couple of reasons:
> Firstly, I already had 7 of the individual discs before the box set came out.
> Secondly, I do sometimes like a series which, to me has, good cover art and interesting fillers. Whilst the Diepenbrock might not be held in high regard I have had great enjoyment from many of the fillers on other discs - Berg songs, Zemlinsky Songs, a Bach Suite arranged by Mahler, Schoenberg's Verklarte Night. Many of the fillers were new to me at the time and I went on to investigate more of their output.
> 
> Yes the box set would have been cheaper, but as satisfying???


What can I say if money is no issue, I like nice cover-artwork and I'm willing to pay more for it within reason of course.I purchaed many boxes from Arrau (philips) while I could buy a complete Arrau Decca set for less.
It is really a pity that CD's are put in such a nasty box.Why did'n't they choose the format of the DVD box,much more space for a more attractive booklet.


----------



## Guest

Bought this recording of Shostakovich's 5th and 9th Symphonies by Yakov Kreizberg and the Russian National Orchestra mainly for the 5th. I was listening to a podcast that talked about the two different interpretations of the 5th - the bombastic, exultant that, for example, Bernstein takes (which is my existing recording), and the much less enthusiastic, more "you will celebrate because I have a gun to your head" interpretation. The podcast compared Bernstein NYPO with a Maazel recording (can't remember who he was conducting). I was intrigued, so I bought this recording based on the description of it taking the latter approach, and the high recommendation.


----------



## bharbeke

*Finzi: Grand Fantasia and Toccata for Piano and Orchestra*
Peter Donohoe, Howard Griffiths, Northern Sinfonia

This piece is an absolute delight to listen to! It's well within the tonal world, and there is a great sense of drama throughout the music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> You have certainly a point but what if you find such a bargain as I did?
> If the cardboard sleeves are too tight why not using a soft cloth what you use for cleaning your glasses? I'm using these (sleeves) and they fit perfectly.


They might fit that particular Mahler box, but most of the time the CD is squeezed-in very tightly to the thicker cardboard sleeve, and the paper insert sleeve is too big.

Of course, those are the cons. 
The advantage of box sets is: lots of discs for a good price, the convenience of having a whole set of a particular artist in one place, possible remastering (24-bit as in the Sony/Columbia Masterworks boxes), and availability of out-of print recordings released in the box only.

Still, there are instances where I prefer the set of single discs, as in the St. Petersburg Quartet Shostakovich, The Borodin Quartet Shostakovich, Boulez on Erato, etc.


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments; Symphony of Psalms*; Symphony in Three Movements

Rundfunkchor Berlin* 
Berlin Philharmonic / Pierre Boulez


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> What can I say if money is no issue, I like nice cover-artwork and I'm willing to pay more for it within reason of course.I purchaed many boxes from Arrau (philips) while I could buy a complete Arrau Decca set for less.
> It is really a pity that CD's are put in such a nasty box.Why did'n't they choose the format of the DVD box,much more space for a more attractive booklet.


In the future, it may not matter. Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle (all nine) fit onto _one _blu-ray disc!





















​


----------



## MusicSybarite

These string quartets, incredibly, are not regularly mentioned anywhere. It's a pity because this stuff deserves much more recognition. Anyone fan of Haydn or Beethoven's quartets will find huge pleasure on them.


----------



## Eramire156

*Charles Ives in the afternoon*

*Charles Ives
String Quartet no.1
String Quartet no.2









Julliard Quartet *

These are fine performances, but the set that holds a special place in my heart is the Concord String
Quartet on Nonesuch, I just about wore that LP out.The Julliard and also Emerson have a lot going for them,but that old Concord is still my favorite recording.


----------



## mvellom

Haydn 2032 Vol 4

Symphony No.60 In C Major, Hob. Ⅰ:60 'Per La Commedia Intitolata Il Distratto'
Symphony No.70 In D Major, Hob. Ⅰ:70
Symphony No.12 In E Major, Hob. Ⅰ:12
Cimarosa: Il Maestro Di Cappella

Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Itullian

Eroica 1952
Willy reminds us what a magnificent work this is.
Good sound on this set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart piano concerto no. 20 with Perahia/English Chamber Orch. while changing strings on my guitar and finished in 21 minutes. Never timed myself before. I posted a picture on facebook with brand new Hannabach strings, then looked at it when I was done...


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> What can I say if money is no issue, I like nice cover-artwork and I'm willing to pay more for it within reason of course.I purchaed many boxes from Arrau (philips) while I could buy a complete Arrau Decca set for less.
> It is really a pity that CD's are put in such a nasty box.Why did'n't they choose the format of the DVD box,much more space for a more attractive booklet.


Just one final comment: the three discs I had left to buy, due to my patience, cost less than the cheapest price I had seen for the box set.


----------



## Dimace

I didn't listen (yet) another Sibelius Symphony (with 2nd exception, but it wasn't a serious hearing) but I remained to *Järvi constellation with a VERY GOOD Mahler's 2nd with Frankfurt's Radio SO. * (with the Ss Natalie Dessay & Alice Coote)

Super Allegro (the way I like it with body, eco and no reservations), Andante Moderato OK (somehow hypotonic), 3rd Movement fließend and ruhig (simple)) and this is a problem because it sounds like the andante moderato, but the concept is good, 4th Movement really simple but celebrational (here we are comparing with the 1st movement, which is almost the same but with bigger sound body. It has worked well here the concept> Same sound and thinner volume) The Finale (Scherzo) is traditionally given. Slow and steady to the apotheosis (no tempo sacrifice) without quality compromises. Here the Singers are really sighing with VERY convincing performances.

I'm happy with the overall performance. It isn't something to start dancing, but it is worth a place in my collection, where the performances with optical (video) material are toping the competition. I could say that *you should have this one for the percussions *and (less) for the Ladies.


----------



## geralmar

1997, 79 min.

The music without the visuals has somewhat flaccid effect. Tchaikovsky would have been a better fit.


----------



## Forsooth

Four violin-related albums that have gone down easily:


Nils Monkemeyer (violin) playing Rosetti, Bach, and Hoffmeister.
Amadine Beyer (violin) and Edna Stern (fortepiano) playing C.P.E. Bach sonatas.
Vikoria Mullova (violin) playing Bach's 6 solo sonatas and partitas.
Amy and Alan Bodman playing F. A. Hoffmeister's duos for violin and viola.


----------



## Forsooth

mvellom said:


> Haydn 2032 Vol 4
> Symphony No.60 In C Major, Hob. Ⅰ:60 'Per La Commedia Intitolata Il Distratto'
> Symphony No.70 In D Major, Hob. Ⅰ:70
> Symphony No.12 In E Major, Hob. Ⅰ:12
> Cimarosa: Il Maestro Di Cappella
> Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico


What has 6 legs and loves hidin' (i.e., Haydn)? .............  Oh, well, it was worth a try...:cheers:


----------



## D Smith

Today's listening - a potpourri of composers and styles, all great recordings, except the Bartok which is very good.

Debussy, Ravel String Quartets. Quartetto Italiano, A favourite recording of these.










R Strauss: Ein Heldenleben - Reiner, Chicago. A well-deserved classic.










Dvorak: String Quartet Op. 96 - Pavel Haas Quartet. Another favourite.










Mahler: Symphony No. 6. - Abbado/Berlin. Clean and powerful. He plays the Andante second and it is especially beautiful.










Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2. Donohoe, Rattle, Birmingham. I put this on as it was mentioned in the current Bartok thread. I found these to be very good performances but perhaps a bit too refined overall for my taste. Not bad though.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Cantus Arcticus, op.61. Hannu Lintu, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I keep hearing recordings of the RSNO that are really impressing me, they are a pretty great band. As for the music, it's quite interesting, like a hybrid between Messiaen and Sibelius. Actually quite accessible, aside from the bizarre inclusion of recorded and looped birdsong. Not quite sure if it adds much value to the music, but it's unique in any case. I got the CD for about $4 with shipping included and it's in phenomenal shape, looks like it was just taken out of the shrink wrap.


----------



## 13hm13

Gounod: The 2 Symphonies

Orchestra: Orchestra of St. John's Smith Square
Conductor: John Lubbock
Composer: Charles Gounod


----------



## starthrower

Toronto Symphony/Karel Ancerl, 1970


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alfred Schnittke*: Requiem. Stefan Parkman, Stockholm Sinfonietta, Uppsala Academic Chamber Choir. What a phenomenal work...! This must be one of, if not the best 20th century requiems. If someone wants to challenge me on that, I would be very happy to explore some of the other contenders in that category. I remember liking Ligeti's Requiem a good bit too, but I do not have it on CD. I'm holding out for the "Ligeti Project" 5CD.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gregorio Allegri*: Miserere. Jeremy Summerly, Oxford Camerata.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:










Current listening - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Joe B

Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Requiem*
Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists

Gardiner knows how to get great performances of sacred works. Thank you to flamencosketches for this top-notch pick!


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pélerinage - Suisse.
Alfred Brendel


----------



## 13hm13

Very innovative compositions on this 1989 CD...

Rebel, Destouches: Les Éléments [Christopher Hogwood]


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Orchestral Music ( and some vocal works)

Hasmik Hatsagortsian (soprano), Vardouhi Khachatrian (mezzo-soprano)

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Armenian Rhapsody, Op. 48
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Assya (Varsioba) I Wonder If It's Misfortune
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 2
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Jubilee March
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Mtsïri, Op. 54 - (Lermontov)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


>


Ravel, Debussy, Messiaen etc...* Michael is THE pianist for the French composers.* My third choice for Ravel, after Arturo and Robert, second for Debussy after Arturo and FIRST for Messiaen!!!!! The pianist I was listening to steal something good for my interpretations from Claude. Unfortunately, I went to the prison for nothing... :lol: HIGHLY suggested.


----------



## elgar's ghost

An earlier than usual start to the day for me. Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part one. I haven't got all of Gennady Rozhdestvensky's symphony recordings on Olympia but they will still be the emphasis in terms of the cycle as a whole.

Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ op.13 (1927):










Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.3 [_The First of May_] in E-flat for orchestra with finale for mixed choir op.20 [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] (1929):










Symphony no.2 [_To October_] in B for orchestra with finale for mixed choir op.14 [Text: Alexander Bezymensky] (1927):










_Two Pieces_ for string quartet op.36 (1931):








***

(*** same recording but on Olympia and with different artwork)

_24 Preludes_ for piano op.34 (1932-33):








***

(*** same recording but the _Gramophone Awards Collection_ reissue)


----------



## 13hm13

This Bizet symph on this release:

Bizet* / Tchaikovsky* - Charles Munch, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 1 In C Major / Francesca Da Rimini

The rare (??) CD may be a bit hard to find. Maybe easier to stream ... or acquire on LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)

Second spinning, must be disc of the month.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini/ Borodin: Prince Igor Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


:clap:

Good One!!


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*










Listening to:

Sonata in C minor D 958
Sonata in A major D 959


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Suite no 2 in C major from this excellent set.


----------



## flamencosketches

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Requiem*
> Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists
> 
> Gardiner knows how to get great performances of sacred works. Thank you to flamencosketches for this top-notch pick!


That is a great performance! I actually just got another Mozart Requiem in the mail yesterday, Sir Neville and the Academy. I am excited to give it a spin. It will be tough to beat Gardiner but I have heard really good things.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, Mark Wigglesworth.


----------



## Marinera

Dorothee Oberlinger plays Telemann's 12 sonatas on recorder


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: The Piano Concertos
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, Mark Wigglesworth.


Beautiful Hyperion artwork. They are constantly taking their artwork game to the next level. How's the music, though? I know Stephen Hough is capable enough to pull off the two Brahms concerti, _the_ towering masterpieces of the concerto repertoire, but I speak with less familiarity with the orchestra and conductor.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No.2. Bryden Thomson, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Currently the Andante, which I like, it has a certain searching intensity to it. The sound on this set is incredible. If this work is less highly regarded than the others, as Jim Prideaux suggested, then I don't know why.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 9

*La mort de Cléopâtre*
*Herminie*
_5 Mélodies_

Dame Janet Baker
Shirley Armstrong
Josephine Veasey
Frank Patterson
John Shirley-Quirk

London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis

The final disc in the Philips box set of Davis's recordings of the Sacred Works, Symphonic Dramas and Orchestral songs features Dame Janet Baker's superb performances of _La mort de Cléopâtre_ (even more vivid than her earlier recording on EMI with Sir Alexander Gibson) and *Herminie*, plus the five songs originally coupled to the multi voice version of _Les nuis d'été_.

Baker is simply _hors concours_ in this repertoire and an absolute must.

The disc was once available separately and is well worth seeking out if you don't want the box set.


----------



## Duncan

*Solti: The Complete Chicago Recordings*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Verlorne Müh' (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn*)
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Rheinlegendchen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut -Dufay & Josquin*

Louis Thiry organ


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful Hyperion artwork. They are constantly taking their artwork game to the next level. How's the music, though? I know Stephen Hough is capable enough to pull off the two Brahms concerti, _the_ towering masterpieces of the concerto repertoire, but I speak with less familiarity with the orchestra and conductor.


The orchestra is not the Vienna or any great orchestra for that matter but this is a must have for Brahms lovers, it had raving reviews when it cam out. Highly recommended


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Concertantes Nos. 1 & 2, Grande Polonaise & Potpourri

Ulf Hoelscher (violin) & Gunhild Hoelscher (violin)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Froehlich.


----------



## Judith

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful Hyperion artwork. They are constantly taking their artwork game to the next level. How's the music, though? I know Stephen Hough is capable enough to pull off the two Brahms concerti, _the_ towering masterpieces of the concerto repertoire, but I speak with less familiarity with the orchestra and conductor.


I love this album so much. Lovely clear performance which is typical of Stephen Hough


----------



## Duncan

*In War & Peace

Harmony Through Music*

*Joyce DiDonato (mezzo)

Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev*

*Link to complete album -*






"Perhaps my most personal project to date," is how American mezzo-soprano Joyce DiDonato describes In War and Peace: Harmony through Music. Her ambitions for this collection of arias from Baroque operas are substantial. Surrounded as we are by instability, she hopes it will help us find an answer to a vitally important question: "In the midst of chaos, how do you find peace?"

Her aim is to "steer conversation and discourse … to help all of us find peace in our lives in a dynamic way … As I have tried to convey in this selection of music, the power to bravely tip the scales towards peace lies firmly within every single one of us."

DiDonato, an opera singer who certainly does not live in an ivory tower, was motivated to assemble the programme after the terrorist attacks in Paris in November 2015. She had been planning an exploratory album with an emphasis on rare arias, but in the light of the tragic events she rethought her approach, giving it wider and deeper implications.

In War and Peace: Harmony through Music was recorded with Il Pomo d'Oro under its principal conductor Maxim Emelyanychev. The programme comprises 15 arias divided into two sections: 'War' and 'Peace'. Both contain music by Purcell and Handel - including, to close 'War', Dido's dignified, but searing lament from Dido and Aeneas and Almirena's haunting and heartbreaking 'Lascia ch'io pianga' from Rinaldo. An excerpt from Monteverdi's Il ritorno d'Ulisse is included in 'Peace', which concludes with Cleopatra's spirited and defiantly optimistic 'Da tempeste il legno infranto' from Giulio Cesare.

A further aria from Giulio Cesare is the bonus track for the album; it is Sesto's touching apostrophe to hope, 'Cara speme', which Joyce DiDonato sings unforgettably on a floating whisper of breath.

In her search for peace and harmony, the American singer did not entirely desert her musicological quest, and the album also contains no fewer than three world premiere recordings: a 'War' aria from Andromaca by the Neapolitan composer Leonardo Leo (1694-1744), and two 'Peace' arias, from the operas Attila and Attilio Regolo, by another Neapolitan, Niccolò Jommelli (1714-1774).

When Baroque opera was at its height, the highly stylised art form was famously described by the English writer Dr Samuel Johnson as "an exotic and irrational entertainment which has always been combated, and always has prevailed". It is nearly three centuries since he made that judgement, but opera has continued to prevail - by impassioning performers and thrilling and moving audiences: nothing rivals it in giving intense, compelling expression to matters of life, love and death. Over recent decades, opera of the Baroque era has gained a new and vigorous life, with frequent revivals of works by such masters as Handel, Monteverdi, Vivaldi and Purcell, and the rediscovery of operas by composers who had fallen into obscurity.

Fuelled by these arias, Joyce DiDonato is fervently committed the cause of engaging the hearts and minds of music-lovers around the world. As she leads the way forward, long may opera - and peace - prevail.

_"In War & Peace' finds DiDonato back on Baroque ground for the first time in a while, and it's a joyful musical homecoming. ...Drama, as ever with DiDonato, is everything. Ornamentation serves narrative first, ego second."_
- Gramophone

_"DiDonato is always a force to be reckoned with and there is plenty of dramatic gusto here, as well as vocal fireworks...I found her at her most fiery and persuasive - the same goes for the orchestra - in the three world-premiere recordings, taken from Niccolò Jommelli's Attilio Régolo and Leonardo Leo's Andromaca."_
- The Times

*Works*

Handel: Agrippina
Handel: Augeletti che cantate (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Da tempeste il legno infranto (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Jephtha
Handel: Lascia ch'io pianga (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Pensieri, voi mi tormentate! (from Agrippina)
Handel: Rinaldo
Handel: Scenes of horror (from Jephtha)
Handel: Susanna, HWV66
Handel: Susanna: Crystal streams in murmurs flowing
Handel: Svegliatevi nel core (from Giulio Cesare)
Jommelli: Attilio Regolo
Jommelli: Par che di Giubilo (from Attilio Regolo)
Jommelli: Sprezza il furor del vento (from Attila Regolo)
Leo: Andromaca
Leo: Prendi quel ferro, o barbaro! (from Andromaca)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: Illustratevi, o cieli (from Il ritorno di Ulisse in patria)
Purcell: Bonduca, or the British Heroine
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: O lead me to some peaceful gloom (from Bonduca or The British Heroine, Z574)
Purcell: The Indian Queen, Z630
Purcell: They tell us that your mighty powers, Z630
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Purcell: Why should men quarrel? (from The Indian Queen, Z630)


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Berwald: 4 Symphonies
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


Have the same album. Only discovered this composer recently through one of my Twitter friends and not regretted buying it


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126806


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1990


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> That is a great performance! I actually just got another Mozart Requiem in the mail yesterday, Sir Neville and the Academy. I am excited to give it a spin. It will be tough to beat Gardiner but I have heard really good things.


The other two Mozart requiem performances I rate most highly are Colin Davis and Bernstein, both leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Check them out if you have a chance.


----------



## Judith

Had a lovely recording of Mozart Symphony no 25 for lunch today by Academy of St Martin in the Fields and Sir Neville Marriner. 

On Thursday Classic fm will be broadcasting their 60th anniversary concert which includes this lovely symphony with Joshua Bell. Cannot wait to hear this interpretation


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp/Much Ado About Nothing, incidental music, Op. 11/Much Ado About Nothing, Op. 11: suite for chamber orchestra

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Marc Albrecht.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke
Non sa che dolore
Weichet nur,betrübte Schatten


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Tarare" (Fey/Hanssler)
Beethoven - Serenade for String Trio, Op.9 (Grumiaux Trio/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #85 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part two this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet, and string orchestra op.35 (1933):



Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934):










Symphony no.4 in C minor op.43 (1935-36):



Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):


----------



## 13hm13

Mr. Slatkin and St. Louis SO are "okay" ... the main attraction is Telarc's famous sound quality ...


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 3 and 4*
Norrington, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR

Both of these are played very well, although I wouldn't pick either as a top-tier version of the work. The finale of the Eroica was played brilliantly, and I hope to hear more along those lines in the rest of the cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6

Escher String Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

1990 recording of symph. 5 on this 2-CD set (much was prev. released on other CDs)...









Schubert / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Faramundo

The first four symphonies on this box convinced me that Nielsen's symphonies are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Itullian

The Davis box came today. Fantastic!!
And for 25 dollars!


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No.2. Bryden Thomson, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Currently the Andante, which I like, it has a certain searching intensity to it. The sound on this set is incredible. If this work is less highly regarded than the others, as Jim Prideaux suggested, then I don't know why.


I like Thomson but I avoided this set because I wasn't sure about how it was going to sound. Many of his Bax CDs were recorded in a church and they don't sound good. But I've since checked their website and luckily the Martinu's were all recorded elsewhere.


----------



## robin4

"The *madrigals* in this book, aptly titled by *Monteverdi "Madrigals of War and Love,"* range from solo voice or duo with continuo to works for eight singers and strings. Concerto Italiano gives a magnificent performance: the opening of "Hor che'l ciel" is daringly slow and still, only to give way suddenly to the narrator's cries of torment; "Ardo, avvampo" proceeds from the thrilling chaos of fire alarms to an extraordinary hush as two tenors end the piece in unison.

In the famous "Lamento della ninfa," the musicians have found a way to follow Monteverdi's instructions that the three men should sing in strict tempo ("following the hand"), while the solo soprano nymph sings her lament in freer time, "following the heart." The result is astonishing."

Matthew Westphal






*Vertigo (1958) - Final Transformation Scene*

_directed and produced by Alfred Hitchcock

James Stewart as John "Scottie" Ferguson

Kim Novak as Judy Barton and Madeleine Elster

_


----------



## mvellom

Schubert

String Quartet No. 14 In D Minor "Death And The Maiden" D. 810
String Quintet In C Major D. 956

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more organ music here. Hexachordum Apollinis by Johan Pachelbel. Jürgen Essl playing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

13hm13 said:


> 1990 recording of symph. 5 on this 2-CD set (much was prev. released on other CDs)...
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> Schubert / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Sir Charles Mackerras


I absolutely love that performance of the 5th, the first movement so wonderfully sunny and blithe.


----------



## starthrower

This one has popped up twice on my YouTube feed. Gotta be some of my favorite 10 minutes in the history of orchestral music.


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS
PHANTASY QUINTET
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Medici String Quartet
Simon Rowland-Jones - viola
_
Nimbus Records_


----------



## mvellom

Brahms Piano Concerto 2, Gilels, Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Been listening to the Beethoven and Mozart from this set today.
What a wonderful gentleman Sir Colin must have been.
Just by his conducting his heart and humanity come through.
Nothing exaggerated or done for effect. A thoughtful, warm music maker.
This seems reinforced by what I've read about him.
Thank you for the music Sir.
The musical world will miss you Maestro.
R I P maestro and may the Lord embrace you.


----------



## starthrower

My first listen to the music of Frank Bridge.


----------



## Eramire156

*Symphony or Requiem?*

*Paul von Klenau
Symphony no.9









Cornelia Ptassek
Susanne Resmark
Michael Weinius
Steffen Bruun

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Danish National Concert Choir

Michael Schønwandt
*

Klenau massive ninth symphony at 90 minutes never wears out its welcome, with text from Catholic Requiem mass is a hybrid. I am reminded that a critic once described the poetry of Ezra Pound, not as great poetry but as great trouble. This is not a great symphony, but I know i will return to this intriguing work.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony # 35 in D Major, "Hafffner", Symphony # 38 in D major, "Prague"


----------



## Forsooth

robin4 said:


> *Vertigo (1958) - Final Transformation Scene*
> 
> _directed and produced by Alfred Hitchcock
> 
> James Stewart as John "Scottie" Ferguson
> 
> Kim Novak as Judy Barton and Madeleine Elster_


*And also starring....Bernard Herrmann with his wonderful score!*


----------



## mvellom

Holst, The Planets, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

mvellom said:


> Schubert
> 
> String Quartet No. 14 In D Minor "Death And The Maiden" D. 810
> String Quintet In C Major D. 956
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet


I have been looking at this, you think it's worth it?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, the "Organ" symphony. Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, w/ organist Marcel Dupré. First time hearing this symphony. You know, I was expecting more organ. I heard there was supposed to be piano in this symphony too, but I haven't heard any of that. Outside of that, it's a great piece. Better than I was expecting. I am impressed with Paray's conducting and with the playing of the Detroit SO.

Wait, the final movement has just begun. There goes the organ and piano. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I have been looking at this, you think it's worth it?


Yes, its excellent


----------



## mvellom

flamencosketches said:


> I have been looking at this, you think it's worth it?


I quite enjoyed it, especially the quintet.


----------



## D Smith

Mostly strings today. All exceptional albums

Britten: String Quartet No. 1 & 2. Belcea Quartet










Tchaikovsky, Sibelius Violin Concertos. Batiashvili, Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin










Ravel: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, Tzigane. Alina Ibragimova, Cedric Tiberghein










Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 & 2. Maggini Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.15 in A minor, op.132. Colorado String Quartet. This is my first listen to this very famous work. The famous Heiliger Dankgesang movement just came to a close. What an incredibly beautiful piece of music that was. It struck me as almost the antithesis to the Große Fuge. I think what Beethoven has done here has presaged much of the future of music: I could almost hear such works as Brahms' German Requiem; Mahler's 4th and 9th and some of his Lieder... very powerful stuff. I will certainly be spending much more time with this music in the future. My first impression is that this is his greatest quartet.



mvellom said:


> I quite enjoyed it, especially the quintet.


Well, I found a used copy for cheap so I ordered it


----------



## Forsooth

Berlioz - 3 CDs - various conductors. Berlioz made them all sound good 
Rimsy-Korsakov, Liadov, Tcherepnin orchestral pieces -- Very much enjoyed.
From the Peterhouse Partbooks, v. 2 -- exquisite execution.
Manuel Blasco de Nebra - Sonatas for PF. Tony Millan, fp. Clean. Precise. Lovely.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126817


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1985


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op 125










Vocal part is in French, does anyone know of another recording of the 9th in French?


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Currently listening to:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126818


*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, director

1989

Among other works, this album contains some Christmas music from 1198.


----------



## Joe B

TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes :Op.74 " The Hunt"/ Op. 132

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre de la Rue 1 - The Sound and the Fury

Missa "Ave Sanctissima Maria" A 6/Missa "O Salutaris Hostia" A 4


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite/ Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## Merl

Holst Planets - Oramo / CBSO (sorry couldn't link the cover). From the DG concert series. Excellent account of this old warhorse. Brisk reading with lots of pep and some excellent playing from the CBSO. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 3 Marches héroïques D602
Schubert: German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Schubert: Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Schubert: Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
Schubert: March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Schubert: Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Schubert: Marches Militaires (3), D733
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## Marinera

*Leonel Power - Masses and Motets*
From *The Hilliard Ensemble* box-set Renaissance & Baroque Music in England, France, Flanders, Germany, disk 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part three this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939):










Piano Quintet in G-minor op.57 (1940):










Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (1941):










Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Marinera

From the *London Baroque *box disk 2 - *The Trio Sonata in 18th-Century England* 
Trio sonatas by Handel, Avison, Ravenscroft, Boyce, Arne, Abel and Erskine


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona. With Maddalena Bonifaccio, Siegmund Nimsgern and the Collegium Aureum. *

Not exactly my music but it has a lot of charm and nostalgy. Nice GF LP with the libretto attached to the cover.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part three this morning/early afternoon.
> 
> Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939):


Who is he? Abraham Lincoln or Harry Truman?  :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Piano Trio Op. 50/ Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 50
Turina: Círculo - fantasia for piano, violin & cello, Op. 91/ Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35/ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76

Beaux Arts Trio

Ida Kafavian (violin), Peter Wiley (cello), Menahem Pressler (piano)
Recorded: 1995-06-01
Recording Venue: The American Academy of Arts and Letters, New York City


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> Who is he? Abraham Lincoln or Harry Truman?  :lol:


He does actually resemble one of my old French teachers.


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker:

The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Duncan

*Satie: Socrate
*
*Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k4jjun9yrvGvrdkfsA7oqtxx7x7SpkiXo

"With 2016 being the 150th anniversary year of the birth of Erik Satie, Barbara Hannigan and Reinbert de Leeuw present with expressive intensity and in a unique way, the fascinating sound world of this leading French composer and pianist. Hannigan and de Leeuw let us discover and experience Satie's almost forgotten and unique vocal compositions: Trois Mélodies, Trois Autres Mélodies and Hymne. The main work and title of the album is the composition Socrate comprising of three parts - Portrait de Socrate, Les Bords d'Illissus and Mort de Socrate: music which sounds white, transparent and fragile."

_"Throughout their album, Barbara Hannigan and Reinbert de Leeuw maintain a very noticeable consistency of mood, atmosphere and colour. The coolly detached house style of Winter & Winter has been respected but an aesthetic decision has clearly been taken to represent Satie as a creative lone wolf._"
- Gramophone

_"Hannigan sings the songs of Erik Satie as if she's sitting next to you, whispering and cooing across the kitchen table with sufficient breathiness, soft edges and exquisite spaciousness to match Reinbert de Leeuw's sweet-melancholy piano chords."_
- The Guardian

*Works*

Satie: Hymne
Satie: Socrate - Drame Symphonique
Satie: Trois autres Mélodies
Satie: Trois Melodies


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## robin4

*Glory (1989 film)*

directed by Edward Zwick

Matthew Broderick as Colonel Robert Gould Shaw
_
about the 54th Massachusetts Infantry Regiment, the Union Army's second African-American regiment in the American Civil War

_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126829


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko, conductor

recorded 2005-2007, this set issued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Reznicek - Raskolnikoff: Phantasy Overture (Jurowski/cpo)
Novak - Eternal Longing (Falletta/Naxos)*


----------



## mvellom

Haydn 2032 No. 5 L'Homme De Génie

Symphony No. 80 in D Minor, Hob.I:80
Symphony No. 81 in G Major, Hob.I:81
Symphony In C Minor VB 142 (Joseph Martin Kraus)
Symphony No.19 in D Major, Hob.I:19

Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Graener: Works for Piano Trio

Albrecht Poehl (baritone)*

Hyperion-Trio

Graener: Kammermusikdichtung, Op. 20 for Piano Trio
Graener: Piano Trio, Op. 61
Graener: Suite, Op. 19 for Piano Trio
Graener: Theodor-Storm-Musik, Op. 93 for Piano Trio & Baritone*


----------



## canouro

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 3 In G Major, Hob.I:3
Symphony No. 26 In D Minor, Hob.I:6 'Lamentatione'
Symphony No. 79 In F Major, Hob.I:79
Symphony No. 30 In C Major Hob.I:30 'Alleluia'

_Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel _


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak 7 & 8


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphonies 7 & 8 + two overtures: Egmont & The Ruins of Athens - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.

This really is a fine disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part four tonight.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):










Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):










String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944): 
String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):










Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48):


----------



## Malx

Songs by Grieg & Orff - Lucia Popp.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE ITALIAN RENAISSANCE
*Jacques Arcadelt - Filippo Azzaiolo - Marchetto Cara - Josquin Desprez - others*
Shirley Rumsey - voice, lute, viola de mano, cittern, renaissance guitar
_
Naxos_


----------



## Merl

Stenz's Mahler 5th is a lot better than some critics said (although, tbf, reviews were generally positive). Really enjoyed this one today. Stenz is quick in the first movement but he's got the full picture in his headlights. Really enjoyed this one (as I did with his Aussie 5th). Recommended.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## canouro

*Franz Schubert*
Messe Nr. 6 (Es-Dur, D 950, für Soli, Chor und Orchester)
Alfonso Und Estrella (Romantische Oper In Drei Akten, D 732)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Stenz's Mahler 5th is a lot better than some critics said (although, tbf, reviews were generally positive). Really enjoyed this one today. Stenz is quick in the first movement but he's got the full picture in his headlights. Really enjoyed this one (as I did with his Aussie 5th). Recommended.
> 
> View attachment 126835


I managed to buy the complete cycle, used, marked as acceptable because the outer box had a split - not too difficult to put right.
All the discs are pristine the price £5.53 including P&P. Got to be the biggest bargain I have ever had.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 7









Herbert Blomstedt 
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded on 20 August 2017, at the Salzburg Festival


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos. Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music. I don't know about y'all, but I love these old L'Oiseau Lyre album covers. Very elegant. The music is great. I think Hogwood is growing on me. I might like him better than his compatriots, Pinnock and Gardiner, at least in Baroque repertoire.


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius - The Wood-Nymph - Osmo Vänskä

(listening to the title track). 
Suggestion: if you don't like the light-hearted beginning, wait to the poem to progress. The ending is the best part.


----------



## eljr

canouro said:


> View attachment 126838
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*
> Messe Nr. 6 (Es-Dur, D 950, für Soli, Chor und Orchester)
> Alfonso Und Estrella (Romantische Oper In Drei Akten, D 732)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎


Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Alpestre monte, HWV 81. Emma Kirkby, Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, String Quartet No. 1*

This is a student work but not without its merits.


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to Tapiola on the following collection...









This 7-CD set is a mix of various indiv. DG releases (2000-2007 ???). 
Not usually impressed with DG sound quality, but this one is an exception.


----------



## Forsooth

Louis Spohr (1784-1859) -- Mark my words: in the next decade, there will be a surge of interest in Spohr!
Jian Wang, cellist -- excellent sound and playing, esp. the Frescobaldi (IMO)
Francois Leleux, oboist -- playing some transcriptions of Mozart's flute concertos, etc.
Vilde Frang, violinist -- excellent playing as you would expect, though not memorable. Will listen again.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 92 "Oxford", 75 and 44 "Trauer"
Symphonies Transcribed for Solo Piano by Carl David Stegmann 
Ivan Ilić (Piano)*

This is one of my most recent purchases and one of my favourites of the year. Hearing Haydn's Symphonies stripped back to this is fascinating and thoroughly enjoyable.

Stegmann's transcriptions carry the spirit of Haydn and works wonderfully and Ivan Ilić's performance is excellent.

I hope there may be future performances/recordings to come from Ivan Ilić in the not too distant future.


----------



## D Smith

Out for a walk today.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Abbado/Vienna. Abbado doesn't rush which I like and the orchestra is in top form.










Janáček: Po zarostlém chodníčku 'On the overgrown path', Mark Andre Hamelin










Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze Op. 6 Etsko Tazaki. She plays this extremely well. Recommended










Central Park in the Dark. Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago Symphony










Delibes: Lakmé: Viens, Mallika, ... Dôme épais (Flower Duet); Anna Netrebko, Elīna Garanča, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg & Marco Armiliato. I listened to the rest of the album too. Lovely arias.


----------



## Weston

starthrower said:


> View attachment 126816
> 
> 
> My first listen to the music of Frank Bridge.


Were you able to commune with his music better than I can? Generally it leaves my mind wandering. I have trouble focusing on it. I've never known why.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Currently - David Barenboim leading the Choir and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Weston

After several adventures with a serious bicycle accident some time ago, other non-life threatening but debilitating health issues, a computer crash that wiped out all my data (but not my music files) and intermittent internet connection, I'm trying to return, though it may be sporadic for a while. Life is good though. I'm not complaining.

So starting over with my deep listening regime, here are three unrelated orchestral works for my evening.

*Kagel: Concerto Piece for Orchestra (1990) Opus 1.991
Mauricio Kagel / Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra*










Right off the bat we have the 20th century love of clippy-clop ticky-tock orchestral sounds. I love modern music but I do wish composers would avoid this overused timbre. Once I'm past that it's a tightly composed piece, both sonorous at times and mystical. The ending is bizarre. I'm sure if ever played live the audience must watch the conductor to know for certain it has ended.

*Kabelevsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D, Op 50
Dmitry Yablonsky / Russian Philharmonic Orchestra*









This is a serviceable romantic piano concerto written when the style was long gone, probably even gone in the Soviet Union. I did notice it has a child-like quality before noticing it is subtitled "Youth." So it does its job.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmlnic, 1961 recording*










A surprisingly lush recording for the time. Bernstein sounds huge compared to the Berglund set I have. But the Berglund has more clarity and maybe more pep. I love those cascading confetti-like notes, for lack of a better term, in movement 2. Overall probably not my favorite Sibelius symphony but instantly recognizable as Sibelius.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> After several adventures with a serious bicycle accident some time ago, other non-life threatening but debilitating health issues, a computer crash that wiped out all my data (but not my music files) and intermittent internet connection, I'm trying to return, though it may be sporadic for a while. Life is good though. I'm not complaining.


Welcome back! You've been missed.


----------



## robin4

*Evelyn Waugh: Brideshead Revisited (1981)*

_Charles Ryder (Jeremy Irons) describes Christianity

Charles Ryder is describing how he used to feel. He eventually converts to Catholicism, as revealed/suggested at the end of the novel and miniseries._

Brideshead Revisited is a 1981 British television serial starring Jeremy Irons and Anthony Andrews.






_"I'm homeless, childless, middle-aged, and loveless"

"Quomodo sedet sola civitas. Vanity of vanities, all is vanity . . ."_


----------



## Josquin13

From my recent listening hours:

1. "A Century of Finnish Chamber Music": Live recordings from the Kuhmo Festival: a 6 CD box set, released by the Ondine label, featuring the chamber music of Erkki Melartin, Toivo Kuula (a private student of Sibelius), Aarre Merikanto, Erik Bergman, Einar Englund, Joonas Kokkonen, Matti Rautio, Einojuhani Rautavaara, Paavo Heininen, Magnus Lindberg, etc. The highlights included Melartin's String Trio, Op. 133, Kokkonen's String Quartet No. 3, Englund's Sonata for Violin and Piano, Kuula's massive Piano Trio, Op. 7, and Heininen's fascinating String Quintet, Op. 78.

Melartin, String Trio, Op. 133:

















Kokkonen, String Quartet no. 3:



















2. Which prompted me to search out more of Erkki Melartin's music, a composer that is new to me. I find that Melartin writes imaginative chamber music: 



. I also listened to and liked his Violin Concerto No. 2: 



.

3. In addition, I've been listening to various recordings of Claude Debussy's 12 Etudes. I've most liked Michel Béroff's recording on Denon, which is very underrated, IMO. The You Tube clip on the following link is mislabeled, as it's actually Beroff's Denon performance (& not from 1971, as written): 



. I also liked a Debussy Etudes recording by pianist Margit Rahkonen, on the Finlandia label. This is brilliant playing. I find it odd that the British critics could write such effusive praise for Rahkonen's Etudes when they mistakenly thought the performance was by Joyce Hatto, & yet I never see Rahkonen's Debussy even mentioned these days. I definitely prefer her to Uchida in this music:










Other Etudes recordings that I've liked of late are those by Alain Planes, Noel Lee, Anne Queffelec, and Philippe Cassard.

3. Violinist Anne Akiko Meyers playing Violin Concertos by three American composers--Samuel Barber, John Corigliano, and Mason Bates. Excellent CD. Meyers' beautiful playing of the Barber VC with the LSO, conducted by Leonard Slatkin is in the same league with my favorite recording by violinist Elmar Oliveira & the St. Louis S.O, also conducted by Slatkin(which is no small praise): 



.

4. A new arrival: Bach Keyboard Concertos: a new set by pianists Evgeni Koroliov, Anna Vinnitskaya, and Ljupka Hadzi Georgieva, with the Kammerrakademie Potsdam, on the Alpha label: 



. So far, this is a good set, but they've got some tough competition from the surveys by pianists David Fray, and Andrei Gavrilov.

5. Pianist Maria Yudina playing Bach's Goldberg Variations, on the Philips Great Pianists series, released in 1999. A classic: 




6. Nicholas McGegan conducting Haydn's Symphonies nos. 79, 80, & 81, with the Hungarian period instrument group, Capella Savaria. Excellent CD: 




7. J.S. Bach Violin Concertos, played by violinist Elfa Run Kristinsdottir, and the period Kaleidoskop Soloists Ensemble, on an superb sounding Ars Produktion hybrid SACD. These are terrific performances. Not surprisingly, Kristinsdottir is a former prize winner at the International Leipzig Bach competition:














8. Then, more J.S. Bach performances of the composer's Violin Sonatas 1-6, played by period violinst François Fernandez and harpsichordist, Benjamin Alard. Excellent, but I don't think they'll displace my current favorite period recordings by Pablo Valetti and Celine Frisch, and Emlyn Ngai and Peter Watchorn.

Valetti & Frisch: 




9. Then, back to Debussy: a CD of his solo piano music, played by Juliana Steinbach, on a Blüthner piano, which was a piano that Debussy owned: 



.

10. Finally, I listened to Swiss composer Frank Martin's 1966/67 String Quartet, played by the Amati Quartett, Zurich, on the Divox label. It's a new work to me, so I need to listen to it again:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto/ Fantasie
Alfred Brendel 
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## 13hm13

A 2012 Japan SACD re-release of 1958 EMI recording. Very high-quality recording for that era; performance is good, too.

David Oistrakh (violin)
French National Radio Orchestra
André Cluytens (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 Nos. 1 & 2

Beethoven Around the World: Vienna

Quatuor Ébène.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Ave Maria/ Mayr: Agnus Dei/ Mayr: Sanctus

Siri Karoline Thornhill (soprano), Marie-Sophie Pollak (soprano), Marie-Sande Papenmeyer (alto), Mark Adler (tenor), Martin Berner (bass) & Theona Gubba-Chkheidze (violin)

Simon Mayr Choir, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Merl

Early quartets today. Out of class so I can listen to these as I sort my room.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert; Lieder

Lucia Popp- Irwin Gage ( piano)

An Mein Herz, D.860 
Der Fluß, D.693 
Der Knabe, D.692 
Die Rose, D.745 
Der Schmetterling, D.633 
Die Forelle, D.550 
Der Wanderer An Den Mond, D.870 
Der Einsame, D.800 
Fülle Der Liebe, D.854 
Dis Junge Nonne, D.828 
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen, D.774 
Gretchen Am Spinnrade, D.118 
Fischerweise, D.881 3:18
Der Jüngling An Der Quelle, D.300 
An Silvia, D.891 
Seligkeit, D.433


----------



## Dimace

Weston said:


> After several adventures with a serious bicycle accident some time ago, other non-life threatening but debilitating health issues, a computer crash that wiped out all my data (but not my music files) and intermittent internet connection, I'm trying to return, though it may be sporadic for a while. Life is good though. I'm not complaining.


Welcome back, my friend! Music is nothing in comparison with our health and our life. Now, you are well, you can again enjoy the benefits of this great community. Gut posts and better conversations to have!


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> A 2012 Japan SACD re-release of 1958 EMI recording. Very high-quality recording for that era; performance is good, too.
> 
> David Oistrakh (violin)
> French National Radio Orchestra
> André Cluytens (conductor)
> 
> View attachment 126848


This is awesome. David KNOWS how to play the violin and knows even better how to perform the Greatest. All time classic recording, which is a must for every collection. (I have it in LP)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 3

Works with Wind Instruments

Pierre Fouchenneret, Deborah Nemtanu, Eric Le Sage, Lise Berthaud, François Salque, Florent Pujuila, Joël Lasry

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part five this morning/early afternoon.

Apologies for smaller last image - unable to expand.

_24 Preludes and Fugues_ for piano op.87 (1950-51):










_Dances of the Dolls_ - suite of seven pieces for piano adapted from earlier ballet music WoO (arr. 1952):










Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953, perhaps begun earlier):










String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):
String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):


----------



## Dimace

More art can't be found in this universe! Music? Awesome! Paintings? Breath taking! *Erik Satie (Pascale Roge in piano)Édouard Cortès and Jean Berau *in the paintings and allow yourself to travel to winter Paris at the beginning of 20th century. One of the VERY best YT videos.


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

18 CD's with arrangements,much like Beethoven did


----------



## flamencosketches

robin4 said:


> *Evelyn Waugh: Brideshead Revisited (1981)*
> 
> _Charles Ryder (Jeremy Irons) describes Christianity
> 
> Charles Ryder is describing how he used to feel. He eventually converts to Catholicism, as revealed/suggested at the end of the novel and miniseries._
> 
> Brideshead Revisited is a 1981 British television serial starring Jeremy Irons and Anthony Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I'm homeless, childless, middle-aged, and loveless"
> 
> "Quomodo sedet sola civitas. Vanity of vanities, all is vanity . . ."_




Robin, I enjoy your posts. The connections you seem to find between seemingly disparate works of art can be thought provoking.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major, op.82. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. This was the work which sold me on Sibelius, something that I'm sure is true for many other listeners, too. It is his singular masterpiece in the symphonic form, alongside the 7th, which is almost more of a symphonic poem.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

This is not a Calliope recording but one of a later date (1995) on the organ of the church where Messiaen was an organist,

Grand Orgue de l'Église de la Trinité Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Gina Bachauer (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin

Olaf Bär (baritone), Geoffrey Parsons (piano).


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## Duncan




----------



## eljr




----------



## robin4

*Led Zeppelin: Kashmir*

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> Robin, I enjoy your posts. The connections you seem to find between seemingly disparate works of art can be thought provoking.


Thankyou, flamencosketches


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'/ Schumann: Overture to Schiller's Die Braut von Messina, Op. 100

Philharmonia Orchestra- Riccardo Muti

Recording Venue: 10 July 1978 / Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Overture to "Italian Suite" (Edlinger/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Nuages gris & En reve (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Goldmark - Violin Concerto #1 (Tsu/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Arias

Julia Lezhneva (soprano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Marc Minkowski

Rossini: Assisa a' piè d'un salice (from Otello)
Rossini: Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Ils s'éloignent enfin (from Guillaume Tell)
Rossini: L'ora fatal s'appressa ... Giusto ciel! (from L'Assedio di Corinto)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La Cenerentola - Sinfonia
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe
Rossini: Nacqui all'affanno, al pianto...Non più mesta (from La Cenerentola)
Rossini: Otello
Rossini: Semiramide
Rossini: Tanti affetti in tal momento (from La donna del lago)


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM_


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

CD6

Works for solo piano,violin & piano,cello & piano


----------



## robin4

*Sofia Asgatovna Gubaidulina* born 24 October 1931 is a Tatar-Russian composer.



The *bayan* is a type of chromatic button accordion developed in Russia in the early 20th century and named after the 11th-century bard Boyan.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: String Quartets 16 and 16*
Brentano String Quartet

No. 15 is absolutely outstanding, head and shoulders above the other three versions I've heard. 16 also sounds nice throughout.

Merl, as you recommended this album to me, do any of the other late quartet albums or Mozart albums they have recorded merit my attention (if you've heard them, of course)?


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
> 
> Gina Bachauer (piano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


Gina Bachauer!! The Greek piano Mythos. The student of Cortot and Rachmaninoff. The Protegé of Mitropoulos und Monteux. The teacher and the performer! The soul (with Dimitris) of the Athens Conservatory. The woman behind the Gina Bachauer foundation and competition in Sault Lake City. Etc. Etc... I could wirte a lot for her as she, like Jorge, helped a lot the allies soldiers in WWII giving concerts in Nord Africa. That she taught many great pianist in Athens, USA and London... (with Myra Hess) But, what I would like to write as an epilogue is that she was a REALLY great pianist, of a bread nowadays can't be found anywhere. I remember the pride of some Greek students were participating in her competition. And the effort of their teachers to drive them into excellency for this event. Eh! Guys I told them once. It isn't the Chopin competition. Take it more easy. It isn't, they answer me, but it is OUR competition. The Greek one! Great, great Gina!


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Joan Tower:
- Silver Ladders
- Island Prelude for Solo Oboe and String Orchestra
- Island Rhythms
- Music for Cello and Orchestra
- Sequoia
Lynn Harrell, cello; Peter Bowman, oboe; The Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin resp. The Louisville Orchestra/Lawrence Leighton Smith (for: Island Rhythms) (first edition)










now:
Boris Tchaikovsky
- Symphony no. 1
- Suite "The Murmuring Forest"
- Suite: "After the Ball"
Volgograd Philharmonic Orchestra/Edward Serov (symphony) resp. Saratov Conservatory Symphony Orchestra/Kirill Ershov (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck Sonate our violon & piano
Faure Sonate pour violon & piano No.1 Op.13
Lalo Symphoie espagnole*


----------



## Faramundo

Fantastic recordings, love to play them while walking thru the autumn colours !


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quintet K.406
String Quintet K.174
Clarinet Quintet K.581









Talich Quartet

Karel Rehak
Bohuslav Zahradnik*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part six tonight.

Piano Concerto no.2 in F major op.102 (1957):



Symphony no.11 [_The Year 1905_] in G minor op.103 (1957):










Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959):








***

(*** same recording, but thankfully with different sleeve art!)

String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):
String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C minor op.110 (1960):


----------



## mvellom

Haydn 2032 No. 6 Lamentatione

Symphony No. 3 In G Major, Hob.I:3
Symphony No. 26 In D Minor, Hob.I:6 'Lamentatione'
Symphony No. 79 In F Major, Hob.I:79
Symphony No. 30 In C Major Hob.I:30 'Alleluia'

Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Granate

I could have posted a picture of a smiley chihuahua but preferred something else to raise your attention. After 5 years, we are organising in TC the next poll of Operas and Opera recordings. We are currently re-doing with a poll the Top 100+ Operas of all time, and any member with a consistent top can vote throughout the next months.

Visit *The 2020 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List* to read the rules and vote
Visit *Discussion: The 2020 Talk Classical Top Recommended Opera CDs and DVDs* to discuss the voting issues about both operas and recordings



Granate said:


> In order to spread the word about this important poll, we should give 12 days (1 week + 5 days) to settle the most important round of all, the 1st, which will show the forum's most favourite operas in history.
> 
> *Positions 1-10 - Round 1 ends roughly by Friday 29th, so merry Thanksgiving.*


----------



## Weston

robin4 said:


> *Sofia Asgatovna Gubaidulina* born 24 October 1931 is a Tatar-Russian composer.
> 
> 
> 
> The *bayan* is a type of chromatic button accordion developed in Russia in the early 20th century and named after the 11th-century bard Boyan.


I love the 7 Words piece. I think I have a different version but can't remember the artists now. Gubaidulina defies my attempts to sort my collection into orchestral vs. chamber.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Faramundo said:


> Fantastic recordings, love to play them while walking thru the autumn colours !
> 
> View attachment 126865
> 
> 
> View attachment 126866


Indeed a very fine recording,this is the one I have.










It contains two recordings
This one and the one you have.










This one is also very nice


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINIE
_6th C. English Music for Viols including the complete consort music of Thomas Tallis_ 
*Thomas Tallis - Christopher Tye - John Bull - William Byrd - John Taverner - Alfonso Ferrabosco - Others*
Fretwork
_
Amon Ra_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr




----------



## Josquin13

Granate,

That is a stunningly beautiful photograph, where was the picture taken?, if you don't mind me asking.

Today's listening:

Peter Serkin playing J.S. Bach's 15 Inventions & Sinfonias, on RCA, and Tatiana Nikolayeva playing selected late Toccatas, on Melodiya. P. Serkin can be more leisurely in the Inventions than is the norm, but the results are very beautiful: 



. He also doesn't pound the keys in his Bach as he does occasionally in Mozart; which, for me, makes his Bach more attractive. Otherwise, Serkin is an exceptional musician, who like his father, plays with a considerable amount of depth & understanding, in my view.

As for Nikolayeva, she's remarkable in Bach. I'm at all not surprised that her Bach playing in the 1950s inspired Dmitri Shostakovich to compose his 24 Preludes & Fugues.


----------



## Alfacharger

From my big box set "Bernard Herrmann at 20th Century Fox," his score to the film "The Day the Earth Stood Still."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126873


*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993


----------



## D Smith

English Music today. All terrific albums

Walton: Symphonies 1 & 2, Violin Cello Concertos. Tasmin Little, Paul Watkins, Edward Gardner/Birmingham



















Britten: Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto. Tasmin Little, Howard Shelley, Gardner/BBC Philharmonic










Frank Bridge. Phantasy Quartet, String Quartets 2 & 4. Maggini Quartet.


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading The Orchestra of St. Luke's in songs with Dawn Upshaw:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126874


*Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov*

Overture and Suites from the Operas

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

recorded 1984, digitally remastered compilation 2006


----------



## Weston

Alfacharger said:


> From my big box set "Bernard Herrmann at 20th Century Fox," his score to the film "The Day the Earth Stood Still."


Probably my favorite all time film score. It just oozes sense of wonder and the promise of Science, capital S.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout quintet & Mozart: Piano Quartet In G Minor
Alfred Brendel 
Thomas Zehetmair, Tabea Zimmermann, Richard Duven, Peter Riegelbauer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Weston

*19-11-21 A trio of trios and other chamber things*

*Cassadó: Piano Trio in C 
Trio Kairos*










So very Spanish, full of pathos and bravura. It certainly doesn't sound like any C major I'd expect to hear from most western music. But then Turina strikes me that way also. I'll get a taste of him too later. You need to hear the cello tone on the third movement. It sounds biting and gruff, but amazing also.

*Ravel: Trio 
Joachim Trio*










Quite a contrast to the Cassadó piece. The opening movement is nearly as ambient as Brian Eno. Typical of Ravel there are amazing orchestral colors in just the three instruments somehow. There is a lot of reverb in this recording though, so that makes it seem more orchestral. The finale is a heart racing stunner! I had to pause for a bit before moving on. In fact I almost feel no need to continue listening tonight, but the Turina is queued up already. Whew! This ain't no Bolero.

*Turina: Piano Quartet, Op. 67
Friedemann Rieger, Nora Chastain & Paul Coletti*










I love the music of Turina, but tonight all three pieces were just too good. I was quite satiated by the time I got to this piece, so my focus may not have done it justice. It's a fine chamber work, also with lots of nearly orchestral colors, but I believe poor Turina could not compete with the Ravel this evening -- not that music is a competition. I should have listened to the Ravel last.


----------



## 13hm13

A new composer discovery ... listening to his 1911 VC at the moment ...









Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari (1876-1948):
Violin Concerto in D major, op.26
Serenade for Strings in E flat major

Ulf Hoelscher - violin
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Alun Francis - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Cantatas

Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak, Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano), Nicolas Boulanger (Cabanis), Francois Eckert (Le Marck), Ursula Eittinger (Circé), Andreas Karasiak (tenor)

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens.


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Tannhauser Overture; Siegfried Idyll; Prelude and Liebestod* from "Tristan und Isolde" 

Jessye Norman* 
Vienna Philharmonic / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Thomas Oliemans (baritone), Paolo Giacometti (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano),


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Viktoria Mullova (violin)



> Gramophone Magazine May 2009
> 
> These are outstanding performances… Mullova brings together several ideal qualities for a Bach player. Firstly, there's a secure sense of style… Then there's her superior, virtuoso's technique, producing beautifully precise tuning and, in the fugal movements finely controlled, varied and euphonious playing of the most densely polyphonic passages. To this we can add her deep musical understanding; by means of subtle emphasis and natural dynamic contrasts, she draws our attention to the beauty of Bach's harmonic progressions and to the balance and grandeur of his designs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works part seven for this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.12 [_The Year 1917_] in D-minor op.112 (1961):










Symphony no.13 [_Babi-Yar_] in B-flat minor for bass, bass chorus, and orchestra op.113 [Texts: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1962):










String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):










Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.126 (1966):










Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):


----------



## sonance

Anders Nordentoft: Light Imprisoned
- Light Imprisoned (for cello and sinfonietta)
- Dance of Separation (string sextet)
- Cathedral (for solo cello)
- Pointed Out (for clarinet, violin, cello and piano)
- Atrani (for solo violin)
- HillShapes-WindStillness (for viola and piano)
- Moment (for clarinet, violin, cello and piano)
Hendrik Brendstrup, cello; Johannes Søe Hansen, violin; Claus Myrup, viola; John Kruse, clarinet; Christina Bjørkøe, piano; Vagn Sørensen, piano; Copenhagen Classic Århus Sinfonietta/Søren K. Hansen (dacapo)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'/A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D major 'Miracle'

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## sonance

Mikhail Glinka: Variations for Piano
- Variations on the Lied "Benedetta sia la madre"
- Variations on a theme from Cherubini's opera "Faniska"
- Variations on a theme from Donizetti's opera "Anna Bolena"
- Variations on two themes from the ballet "Chao Kang"
- Rondino brillante on a theme of Bellini's opera "I Capuleti e i Montecchi"
- Variations on the Romance "The Nightingale" by Alyabyev
(+ Balakirev: Paraphrases on Glinka's "The Lark"; Lyadov: Variations on a theme by Glinka)
Vladimir Stoupel, piano (avi)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
> 
> Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano),


I listened to this yesterday. Amazing performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Academic Festival Overture, op.80; Tragic Overture, op.81; Alto Rhapsody, op.53. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I listened to this yesterday. Amazing performance.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13 Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12

Alexandre Kantorow, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Purchase of the year thanks to Sonance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Frescobaldi*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years -*

*Symphony no 7 by Hans Werner Henze*

*Barcarola per grande orchestra "In memoriam Paul Dessau" by Hans Werner Henze*

*Odyssey by Nicholas Maw*

*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Duncan

*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust*

*Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kl0vuHRxEFPtPdyVEsC6mp75TcroGGf8Q

"The most dramatic piece that Berlioz ever wrote," is how conductor John Nelson describes La Damnation de Faust. Based on Goethe's Faust and first performed in 1846, it is an epic hybrid of oratorio and opera - a 'légende dramatique' according to the composer, who recognised that its greatest potential lay in firing the audience's imagination: "Music has great wings," he said, "but the walls of a theatre do not allow it to spread them to the full."

This recording was made in the Auditorium Erasme in Strasbourg in April 2019, two years after Nelson, the Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg and a superb cast including Joyce DiDonato, Michael Spyres and Nicolas Courjal brought Berlioz's Les Troyens to life in the same venue. The associated Erato recording of the huge two-part opera has gone on to win unalloyed praise and multiple major prizes. As the New York Times wrote: "Berlioz's epic opera has rarely been given such luxury treatment as in this magnificent live recording from France."

The Times, also giving a five-star review to the performance, said: "Strasbourg is a kind of meeting point between France and Germany - and in a way so is Damnation, in which the extravagance of Berlioz's writing meets the philosophical rigour of Goethe. The conductor favours this orchestra, too, for its Gallic colours and Germanic discipline. It makes an impressive blend. The Hungarian March, kicked off by Nelson with deceptive calm, built up to a strutting, testosterone-fuelled climax. Amid the great setpieces, however, one admired the sinuous delicacy of the OPS's playing: the gauzy strings accompanying the devil's serenade, 'Voici des roses', the eerie woodwind tinkle of the infernal spirits, and the two instrumental partners in Marguerite's big arias, first a silky viola, then a luminous cor anglais ... Vivid characters massed behind the orchestra - the Coro Gulbenkian, a virtuosic Portuguese choir who played impeccable Easter celebrants, lusty peasants and outrageously raucous students, but saved the best for worst as the cacophonous imps of Hell. Their richly detailed performances set the tone for the soloists. Nicolas Courjal's Méphistophélès … took wicked ownership of the text, playing Faust like a fish on a line. This is a devil who would happily pour the champagne at the same time as impaling your nether regions with a pitchfork. He made a compelling foil for Spyres's ardent, doomed and near unsurpassable Faust. He's a fearless tenor who can do baritonal strength as well as spinetinglingly floated high notes, and who - by the end of the night - seemed utterly under the spell of Mephisto and Berlioz ... DiDonato [was] a Marguerite of marvellous elegance and vulnerability, close to delirium in her last scene, an emotion the whole audience could partake in when it was all over."

This was post # 3000... 37,000 more to go to break the record, eh?


----------



## eljr

1B1 / Jan Bjøranger / Nathan Gunn / Novus NY / Jessica Rivera / Julian Wachner
The Hubble Cantata

Some info:https://21cmediagroup.com/2017/05/0...ans-via-records-releases-recording-on-may-19/


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols

James O'Donnell (organ), Sioned Williams (harp)

Choir of Westminster Cathedral, David Hill.


----------



## canouro

*After The Rain... The Soft Sounds Of Erik Satie*
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Vasks

*MacCunn - Concert Overture: The Land of the Mountain and the Flood" (Gibson/EMI)
Holbrooke - Piano Concerto #1 (Milne/Hyperion)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Cantatas Vol. 1

Veronika Winter (soprano), Lena Susanne Norin (alto)

Jan Kobow (tenor) & Ekkehard Abele (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max

Telemann: Drei sind, die da zeugen im Himmel TWV 1:377 (Cantata for Trinity Sunday, 1711)
Telemann: Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:377 (Church Music for the Ascension, 1759)
Telemann: Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:462 (Church Music for the Ascension, Ode by Daniel Schiebeler)
Telemann: Ich hatte viel Bekuemmernis TWV 1:843; (Cantata for the Second Sunday in Lent, 1717)
Telemann: Wie liegt die Stadt so wueste TWV 1:1629; (Cantata for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity Sunday, 1727)


----------



## canouro

*Alexander Scriabin ‎- Le Poème De L'Extase, Piano Concerto, Prométhée*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, Anatol Ugorski


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD4


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Telemann: Cantatas Vol. 1
> 
> Veronika Winter (soprano), Lena Susanne Norin (alto)
> 
> Jan Kobow (tenor) & Ekkehard Abele (bass)
> 
> Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max
> 
> Telemann: Drei sind, die da zeugen im Himmel TWV 1:377 (Cantata for Trinity Sunday, 1711)
> Telemann: Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:377 (Church Music for the Ascension, 1759)
> Telemann: Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:462 (Church Music for the Ascension, Ode by Daniel Schiebeler)
> Telemann: Ich hatte viel Bekuemmernis TWV 1:843; (Cantata for the Second Sunday in Lent, 1717)
> Telemann: Wie liegt die Stadt so wueste TWV 1:1629; (Cantata for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity Sunday, 1727)





Bourdon said:


> *Telemann*
> 
> CD4


Enough for Ingélou to explore


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Thank You, Richard Mühlfeld*

Brahms considered his composing career at an end, when he heard Mühlfeld play the clarinet, so impressed and inspired was he by Mühlfeld playing, that Brahms composed his clarinet trio, quintet and two sonatas. "[Mühlfeld's clarinet was said to have]...an unusually dark tone and a surprising high pitch for its time, just a slight notch below modern concert pitch."

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet op.115









Karl Leister
Leipziger Streichquartett

Clarinet Trio, op.114









Karl Leister 
Christoph Eschenbach
Georg Donderer

Clarinet Sonata, op.120 no.1
Clarinet Sonata, op120 no.2









Karl Leister
David Levine*

Great way to start the day with Karl and company.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31

Flemish Radio Choir, Kaspars Putninsh



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> Rachmaninov's Liturgy is less well known than his Vigil ('Vespers'), but has nevertheless gained in popularity with western choirs as a concert item in recent years, though the double-choir setting of the Lord's Prayer has always enjoyed a certain renown, often being sung in an English paraphrase. It is far more than a mere sketch for the more famous work, too, though the links are clear - anyone hearing the opening psalm, 'Blagoslovi, dushe moya', for the first time will immediately make the connection.
> The Flemish Radio Choir's rendition is very fine indeed, reverent, well paced and at the same time electrically atmospheric (and also including sufficient of the celebrant's petitions that it comes across neither as an artificial celebration nor a concert suite) and the magnificent SACD sound is just what such a riveting performance merits. The only criticism is of their very light 'l' sound, which truly gives them away as non-Russians.
> There is strong competition but, curiously, none is Russian; indeed, the King's College recording is as unrepentantly and beautifully English as you could wish for. In an ideal world one would have to have all of them, and if you have room on your shelves for one more, do add this new recording to your collection. There is one aspect in which the other three score, however - they include full texts and translations, while for the new disc they must be downloaded.


----------



## robin4

*Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Bax wrote in 1951:

"I believe that there is little probability that the twelve-note scale will ever produce anything more than morbid or entirely cerebral growths.

It might deal successfully with neuroses of various kinds, but I cannot imagine it associated with any healthy and happy concept such as young love or the coming of spring."

"The trouble with modern education is you never know how ignorant people are. With anyone over fifty you can be fairly confident what's been taught and what's been left out.

But these young people have such an intelligent, knowledgeable surface, and then the crust suddenly breaks and you look down into depths of confusion you didn't know existed."

*Evelyn Waugh, Brideshead Revisited*


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - consort of viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## mvellom

Haydn 2032 No. 7 Gli Impresari

Haydn
Symphony No. 67 In F Major, Hob. I:67
Symphony No. 65 In F Major, Hob. I:65
Symphony No. 9 In C Major Hob. I:9

Mozart
Thamos, König In Egypten, K. 345/336A

Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD3


----------



## canouro

*Liszt ‎- A Faust Symphony*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## canouro

*Liszt - Piano Works *

Sonata In B Minor
Valse Impromptu
Liebesträume - 3 Nocturnes	
Grand Galop Chromatique

_Jorge Bolet ‎_


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 10 in D major, G 483 on the following 2017 Decca release:


----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Strauss - Salome*
Nilsson, Stolze, Wächter, Vienna Philharmonic, Solti ‎


----------



## Dimace

It isn't the first time this community hosts *Josef Suk's *music. A very significant composer well known mostly for his masterpiece *Symphony Asrael.* This recording is a ''close the shop'' one as by far the BEST ever made for this work.1/2 October 1981 Munich

Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik, Asrael Symphony Op.27 from the label Panton Germany (1993) This one is also a good collectible. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
_(Medieval Poems and Songs)_
*Benediktbeuren Manuscript 13 C.*
Ensemble Unicorn
- Michael Posch - director
Ensemble Oni Wytars
- Marco Ambosini - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Malx

canouro said:


> View attachment 126895
> 
> 
> *Strauss - Salome*
> Nilsson, Stolze, Wächter, Vienna Philharmonic, Solti ‎


For those in the UK - I have always had difficultly looking at this cover as it reminds me of a picture I once saw of a young Les Dawson.
Sorry folks, in my defence I am on steroids currently trying to remove a deep rooted infection (best excuse I can come up with).


----------



## Malx

Just what the doctor ordered:
Disc two from the recently released Paul Lewis box set which features Sonatas No 8 'Pathetique' Op 13, Sonata No 11 Op 22 and Sonata No 28 Op 101.


----------



## starthrower

I've picked up a few CDs from the Masterworks Heritage series. There's also a box set. The sound on the Bernstein disc is not as good as the Szell CDs I purchased. But I didn't have the Milhaud or Roussel works so it was worth the few dollars I spent.


----------



## Duncan

*Natalie Dessay: De l'Opéra à la chanson*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lTrOtXeWxCpe8O1Kq8LLY-ipIF0jS6OUw

*Works*

Arlen: Over the Rainbow
Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bellini: Ah, non credea mirarti (from La Sonnambula)
Bellini: Ah! non giunge uman pensiero (from La Sonnambula)
Brahms: Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit (Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Delibes: Lakmé! Lakmé!...Tu m'as as donné le plus doux rêve (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix
Handel: Dixit Dominus: De Torrente in via bibet
Handel: Se pietà di me non senti (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Tornami a vagheggiar (from Alcina)
Jobim: Les eaux de Mars
Legrand: Chanson de Delphine (from the movie Les Demoiselles de Rochefort)
Legrand: Le Cinéma
Legrand: Les moulins de mon coeur
Legrand: The Windmills of your Mind
Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa (Book 8)
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: No, che non sei capace, K419
Mozart: O zittre nicht (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)
Orff: Carmina Burana: In trutina
Pascoal: Bebe
Porter, C: What Is This Thing Called Love
Rameau: Danse du Calumet de la Paix et duo Forêts paisibles (from Les Indes galantes)
Strauss, R: Amor, Op. 68 No. 5
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi: Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## eljr




----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Arrau's disc of Mozart piano sonatas with 2, 9, and a rondo filler. It was all played nicely, but I didn't think it was anything to write home about. For 9, Uchida had the right approach for me.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126908


*Johannes Brahms*
- Violin Concerto

*Igor Stravinsky*
- Violin Concerto

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor
Hilary Hahn, violin

2001


----------



## starthrower

Listening to disc one of this set which is all I have. I bought a Bach CD and the Corelli disc was in there by mistake. So I'm now the frustrated owner of two partial sets. I wouldn't have bought the Corelli set otherwise but as it turns out it's pretty good!


----------



## Marinera

Marc-André Dalbavie - Sextine-Cyclus


----------



## KenOC

Boris Giltburg playing Rachmaninoff's Variations on a Theme of Corelli, Op. 42. One of a pair of free tracks Naxos sent to my e-mail box today. A beautiful performance!










The other free track was Liszt's Paraphrase de concert of Verdi's Rigoletto, also played by Giltburg. Great stuff, but definitely not lo-cal!


----------



## Forsooth

Berlioz - Messe Solennelle -- "Composed in 1824 by Hector Berlioz at the age of twenty-one and premiered at the church of Saint-Roch in Paris in 1825, the Messe solennelle has come down to us following an eventful history. After Berlioz declared that he had destroyed the score, the mass was considered lost until it was rediscovered in Antwerp in 1992."

J.S. Bach Cantatas 51, 82, 84 199, 202, and 209 -- Nancy Argenta, soprano, sings superbly. Ensemble Sonnerie led by Monica Huggett.


----------



## 13hm13

The Pixis concerto on this VOX/Turnabout release:









Pixis*, Moscheles* ‎- Concerto For Piano, Violin And String Orchestra / Grande Sonate Symphonique, Op. 112

Composed By - Ignaz Moscheles (tracks: B1 to B4), Johann Peter Pixis (tracks: A1 to A3)
Conductor - Siegfried Landau (tracks: A1 to A3)
Orchestra - Westphalian Symphony Orchestra* (tracks: A1 to A3)
Piano - Mary Louise Boehm, Pauline Boehm (tracks: B1 to B4)
Violin, Liner Notes - Kees Kooper (tracks: A1 to A3)
Notes
PIXIS Recorded in July 1974
MOSCHELES Recorded in May 1973


----------



## haydnguy

This was one of the early disks I bought when I started listening to classical music. The playing by Milstein is excellent. It was recorded in the 1950's so the sound must be taken into account. If you can get this at a decent price I would definitely recommend it. I looked back and see that I bought it new on Amazon(U.S.) in 2007 for $7.00. Now it's only available used for $25. 

It may be in a boxed set or re-released, I don't know.

I see now that this is a remastered release from 1998.


----------



## Forsooth

Two performances of J. S. Bach's The Art of the Fugue:


Schaghajegh Nosrati on modern piano. A nice presentation that I would describe as "lyrical."

Fretwork (consort of viols). Soothing. More dimensional since multiple instruments are employed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnguy said:


> The playing by Milstein is excellent. It was recorded in the 1950's so the sound must be taken into account. If you can get this at a decent price I would definitely recommend it.


I second that recommendation. :tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126914


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2008


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich and Prokofiev today. All excellent recordings.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10. Karajan/Berlin










Shostakovich: String Quartets 4,6,15. Pacifica Quartet










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6. Alsop/ Sao Paulo










Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suite. Muti/Chicago


----------



## Forsooth

Hey, guys. I'm starting my first listen (of many, I hope) through my newly acquired *La Poeme Harmonique* box on Alpha (20 CDs). La Poeme Harmonique is led by Vincente Dumestre, who plays the theorbo, lute, and baroque guitar. There are several voices on these discs, but the most prevalent voice, I think, is Claire Lafilliatre (soprano).

The original album cover art the these discs was really nice, but the sleeves provided in the box set do not include the art. The sleeves have the name of the composer and the number of the disc inside.

I'm doing a little research on each composer, since a biographical booklet does not accompany the set. 
I will share the information here for what it is worth. I'm mainly using Wikipedia so far and severely editing to suit my purposes. (Note: the box does come with a booklet, but it is essentially a listing of the tracks and the personnel.)

Today, I listened to 4 discs:

CD 1
*Domenico Belli* (died May 1627) was an Italian composer who worked at the Basilica of San Lorenzo, Florence 1610-13. He is most notable for his setting of the Pianto d'Orfeo (or Orfeo dolente) - an early Baroque opera -- by the Camerata poet Gabriello Chiabrera as five intermedii (entertainment between acts in a play, etc.) for Torquato Tasso's Aminta (a play), at Florence in 1616.

CD 2
*Antoine Boësset* (1586-1643) was the superintendent of music at the Ancien Régime French court and a composer of secular music, particularly airs de cour. He and his father-in-law Pierre Guédron dominated the court's musical life for the first half of the 17th century under Louis XIII. His son Jean-Baptiste [de] Boesset, composed church music. Boësset was also one of the forerunners of the basso continuo in France. He died in Paris.

CD 3
*Luis de Briceño* (active years 1610s-1630s) was a Spanish guitarist and music theorist who introduced the Spanish guitar style in France, where previously only the lute was considered a serious plucked instrument. He travelled in high courtly circles in both countries, and is first cited as an authority on the Spanish guitar in 1614 His Metodo mui facilissimo para aprender a tañer la guitarra a lo español (1626, Very Easy Method to Learn to Play the Guitar in the Spanish Style) is the main source of knowledge of the Spanish style, since few books appeared during this period in Spain itself. His own transcriptions include villanos, villancicos, pasacalles, tonos frances, españoletas, romances, folías, seguidillas and a "Danza de la Hacha".

CD 4
*Bellerofonte Castaldi* (1580-1649) was an Italian composer, poet and lutenist. Castaldi was born in Collegara, near Modena. He wrote male parts in his songs for tenors as he was opposed to the practice of castrati or male falsettists singing female parts in cantatas. In the preface to his collection, Primo mazzetto he writes that it is "laughable that a man with the voice of a woman should set about proposing to his mistress" He died in Modena in 1649.


----------



## starthrower

Bargain 5 disc set


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126922


*Richard Strauss*

Don Quixote

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor
Ulrich Koch, viola
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

recorded 1975, remastered 2017


----------



## pmsummer

I really don't think of this as 'classical', but the ensemble and record label seem to. Great disc.










CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-Tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
- Andrew Lawrence-King - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Live in Salzburg: Alfred Brendel
Haydn: Variations in F Minor; Piano Sonata in C H.XVI no. 50, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A Minor; Piano Sonata in C, D.840, Wagner/Liszt: Isoldes Liebstod (piano transcription)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Clarinet Trio, Op. 38/ Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for clarinet, cello & piano

Eric Le Sage (piano), Paul Meyer (clarinet) & Claudio Bohórquez (cello)



> This French-Peruvian/Uruguayan trio make no apologies for [the Trio after the Septet's] knock-off status and turn in a performance that holds the attention throughout. Played with such commitment,... - Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg: Romantic Sonatas

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Grieg: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 5
Schubert: Die Vogel D691
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in D major, D384 (Op. posth. 137 No. 1)
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schubert: Wiegenlied, D498
Webern: Three Little Pieces for Cello and Piano, Op. 11 (1914)


----------



## Faramundo

Enhancing the soothing principles of beauty..


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson

Presto recording of the week.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

John Holloway, Davitt Moroney and Tragicomedia are superb in Biber's Mystery Sonatas.


----------



## sonance

first listen
Veljo Tormis: Litany to Thunder
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tōnu Kaljuste (ecm)










Terrific!


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the FAIRHAVEN SINGERS in songs to Mary:


----------



## Malx

For The Saturday Symphony:
Tubin Symphony No 2 - Swedish RSO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


This was apparently Lenny's favorite recording that he made. I would like to hear it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Mass in F minor & Psalm 150

Judith Booth (soprano), Jean Rigby (mezzo soprano), John Mark Ainsley (tenor) & Gwynne Howell (bass)

Corydon Singers & Corydon Orchestra, Matthew Best



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> Quite magnificent … hoping for a better all-round performance than this is probably an impossible dream!


----------



## canouro

*Ramhaufski & Hochreither: Festive Masses for Lambach Abbey*
Ars Antiqua Austria, St. Florianer Sängerknaben, Gunar Letzbor


----------



## Joe B

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music of Jake Runestad:


















delosmusic.com:
*Conspirare's The Hope of Loving: Choral Music of Jake Runestad Nominated for 2020 GRAMMY® Award*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 4*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Lieder der Heimat (Songs from Home)*

*Regula Mühlemann (soprano), Tatiana Korsunskaya (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m5XOa30ZmHbO512xl-yFYPpPC1VrjWNDw

*Works*

Baumgartner, W: An den Abendstern Op. 19, No. 2
Baumgartner, W: Du bist wie eine Blume, Op. 10, No. 1
Baumgartner, W: Ein Stündlein wohl vor Tag, Op. 10, No. 5
Baumgartner, W: Noch sind die Tage der Rosen, Op. 24, No. 1
Baumgartner, W: Wenn die Sonne lieblich schiene, Op. 4, No. 5
Flury: Wandern mit Dir
Frey, E: Junges Mädchen in den Bergen, Op. 49 No. 1
Geiser: Zwei romanische Lieder, Op. 19
Liszt: Au lac de Wallenstadt (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 2)
Niggli: Plange, Op. 10, No. 1
Roesgen-Champion: Cette étoite perdue
Roesgen-Champion: Une jeune fille parle
Rossini: Soirées musicales: La pastorella dell'Alpi
Schoeck: In der Fremde, Op. 15, No. 4
Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D943, Op. post. 119
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Der Knabe, D692
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: La pastorella al prato, D528 (Goldoni)


----------



## Duncan

*Luigi Rossi: La Lyra d'Orfeo & Arpa Davidica*

*Véronique Gens (soprano), Céline Scheen (soprano), Giuseppina Bridelli (mezzo-soprano), Philippe Jaroussky (counter-tenor), Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Valer Sabadus (counter-tenor)

L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mji0IApYzF2JRs40rBtNPHKDaGtB 9zb68

"The latest album from Christina Pluhar and her instrumental ensemble L'Arpeggiata sheds new light on the chamber cantatas of 17th century Italian composer, Luigi Rossi. He wrote more than 300 of these works and Christina Pluhar's new double album includes an impressive number of 21 world premiere recordings, which are the fruit of Christina Pluhar's research among music manuscripts held in the Bibliothèque Nationale de France and the Vatican Library.

"These cantatas are works of rare beauty," says Pluhar, who describes Luigi Rossi as "one of the shining lights of 17th-century Italian vocal music. Supremely inventive and extremely versatile, he juxtaposed styles within a single work, often shifting from intense recitative to mellifluous song, while also venturing into daring harmonic regions."


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Folies symphoniques & Ouvertures

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eighth and final instalment of Dmitri Shostakovich's symphonies/concertos and chamber/piano works today. DSCH's final works were, by and large, fairly gloomy but they lack nothing in terms of emotional punch.

Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico García Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Maria Rilke] (1969):








***

(*** same recording, but on Japanese import with different sleeve art)

Symphony No.15 in A op.141 (1971):










String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970):
String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp major op.142 (1972-73):
String Quartet No.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):










Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):
Sonata for viola and piano op.147 (1975):


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi - Concerti Per Due Violini E Archi I*
Il Pomo d'Oro, Riccardo Minasi, Dmitry Sinkovsky ‎


----------



## haydnguy

This is an excellent 2-CD set. The piano playing is wonderful. Sound is excellent. I make a recommendation for this set without hesitation.

Alfred Brendel

:clap:


----------



## Vasks

_Spanish sparklers_

*Granados - Escenas romanticas (De Larrocha/London)
Turina - Escena andaluza (The Nash Ensemble/Hyperion)
Toldra - Cuatro canciones (de los Angeles/EMI)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves / Concerto Grosso / Oboe Concerto

Cecilia Nicklin oboe.

Tommy Reilly harmonica

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields- Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: String Quartet No.2 in A minor, op.51/2. Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux, Timbres, Espace, Mouvement ou La Nuit Etoilee, Rostopovich and Tortelier recordings










and










Peculiar ensemble, more or less a full symphony orchestra from which violins and violas have been excluded. Didn't make as strong an impression as some other Dutilleux works I've listened to recently, specifically the Cello Concerto, Metaboles and the second symphony. Two movements which didn't seem to have a distinct function. The Tortelier recording is of a revised version that has an interlude for cellos and bass viols. Some fascinating sonorities, whirling melodic figuration, but the overall structure was vague to me. I prefer the Rostropovich recording.

Whatever happened to Yan Pascal Tortelier? He used to be so active in recordings but seems to have faded from the scene.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126939


*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 23
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44

Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor
Denis Matsuev, piano

2014


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*


----------



## Blancrocher

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Hommage a Penderecki


----------



## sonance

Vytautas Barkauskas: Sun
- Sun (for string orchestra)
- Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra
- Symphony no. 5
- Konzertstück für Orchester no. 2
Yuri Bashmet, viola; Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra/Robertas Šervenikas (resp. Juozas Domarkas for "Konzertstück") (avie)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Transcriptions for Orchestra

Alan Kogosowski (piano)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Rachmaninov: Concerto Élégiaque for Piano and Orchestra in D minor Op. 9b, arranged Kogosowski
Rachmaninov: Songs (14), Op. 34
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (film) - "The Battle of the Ice"*

Yuri Temirkanov conducting the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 1*

Gardiner shows how the opening is similiar to Mozart's Requiem, which Bruckner studied (and even defended as authentic Mozart). And the motets are great. Gardiner is always at his best as a choral director.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

A fine recording.....


----------



## D Smith

Bellini: La Sonnambula. Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Nicholai Ghiarov; Richard Bonynge: National Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus. Saturday morning at the opera here. Delightful.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Very good HIP set


----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Ursula Weiss - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I will be working my way through this excellent cycle over the next couple of days. This was, I think, the second box set I ever bought - Karajan's 60's Beethoven being the first - and although I have numerous recordings of each symphony it's the only Mahler box I have. On the whole it's a strong and convincing set, and from what I've read still one of the best Mahler cycles.


----------



## Forsooth

Baron Scarpia said:


> Whatever happened to Yan Pascal Tortelier? He used to be so active in recordings but seems to have faded from the scene.


On Chandos, he released Gonoud's symphonies in April, 2019. And this from Wikipedia: "Tortelier first guest-conducted the Iceland Symphony Orchestra (ISO) in 1998. In October 2015, the ISO announced the appointment of Tortelier as its next chief conductor, effective with the 2016-2017 season, with an contract of 3 years. Tortelier ended his tenure with the orchestra in June 2019, to be succeeded by Eva Ollikainen in 2020."

He was born in 1947. Retiring?


----------



## flamencosketches

Forsooth said:


> On Chandos, he released Gonoud's symphonies in April, 2019. And this from Wikipedia: "Tortelier first guest-conducted the Iceland Symphony Orchestra (ISO) in 1998. In October 2015, the ISO announced the appointment of Tortelier as its next chief conductor, effective with the 2016-2017 season, with an contract of 3 years. Tortelier ended his tenure with the orchestra in June 2019, to be succeeded by Eva Ollikainen in 2020."
> 
> He was born in 1947. Retiring?


You can't retire as a conductor at 72. That's like the beginning of one's prime, he's probably got a good couple decades left. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All day no music! A first in about 18 years according to my wife. I'll wait until tomorrow hear something. Also I played a recital last night and the music is still ringing in my ears...


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Die Walkure - Act I 

James King (Siegmund) 
Leonie Rysanek (Sieglinde) 
Gerd Nienstedt (Hunding) 

Bayreuth Festival Orchestra / Karl Bohm


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Rogerx said:


> Bit early but nice seeing it already.


Yes, last weekend I selected that one Flute Concerto movement by the composer Christopher Rouse from that Christmas album, and I don't recall exactly why I picked out that particular music at that time. Could have been something mentioned here, or some other random thought or comment I ran across . . .


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Malx said:


> A couple of reasons:
> Firstly, I already had 7 of the individual discs before the box set came out.
> Secondly, I do sometimes like a series which, to me has, good cover art and interesting fillers. Whilst the Diepenbrock might not be held in high regard I have had great enjoyment from many of the fillers on other discs - Berg songs, Zemlinsky Songs, a Bach Suite arranged by Mahler, Schoenberg's Verklarte Night. Many of the fillers were new to me at the time and I went on to investigate more of the composer's works.
> 
> Yes the box set would have been cheaper, but as satisfying???


Another difference between individual recordings/discs and inexpensive box sets is the liner notes that you would generally expect to receive when you obtain the individual releases. Oftentimes, these inexpensive box sets and collections of various kinds are very light on the booklet information included - with the notable exception of special collections where there may be specially produced documentation that is only available with the box set . . .

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if this is a reason NOT to get box sets, or a reason in favor of them!


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

bharbeke said:


> *Finzi: Grand Fantasia and Toccata for Piano and Orchestra*
> Peter Donohoe, Howard Griffiths, Northern Sinfonia
> 
> This piece is an absolute delight to listen to! It's well within the tonal world, and there is a great sense of drama throughout the music.











Gerald Finzi: Grand Fantasia and Toccata, Op. 38 -- Peter Donohoe, piano; Howard Griffiths leading the Northern Sinfonia. Recorded at the Jubilee Theatre, Gosforth, Newcastle-upon-Tyne, on 14th and 26th January, 2001.

bharbeke - Agreed!


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Streichquartett A-Dur op. 18 Nr. 5
Streichquartett G-Dur op. 18 Nr. 2









Leipziger Streichquartett*

I love their Brahms and now their Beethoven, looking forward to hearing their Schubert.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi ‎- Orlando Furioso*
Lemieux, Larmore, Cangemi, Jaroussky, Regazzo, Hallenberg, Staskiewicz, 
Ensemble Matheus, Jean-Christophe Spinosi


----------



## Malx

More Beethoven from Paul Lewis (Disc 3):
Sonatas Nos 9 & 10 Op 14 Nos 1 & 2, Sonata No 24 Op78 + No 21 Op 53 'Waldstein'.


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> All day no music! A first in about 18 years according to my wife. I'll wait until tomorrow hear something. Also *I played a recital last night* and the music is still ringing in my ears...


iPhone recording of Kjetil Heggelund's recital at Hadeland kultursal 22-11-2019


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen; Tod und Verklarung 

Berlin Philharmonic / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

Prompted by the brief discussions about the Mahler recordings from Markus Stenz I pulled my ultra bargain box and am currently playing the 4th Symphony.

You may see in the pic my crude sellotape based repairs to the damaged box - the damage that resulted in a remarkable used price (£5.53 including P&P) - cue another smug smile.:cool









Due to my limited technical abilties I couldn't fathom out how to rotate the pic in a manner that TC's systems would accept.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## xankl

I enjoy this more each time I listen, thanks to eljr who brought it to my attention some time ago


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi ‎- Le Passioni Dell'Anima*
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## starthrower

I've never heard of Anderszewski but this sounds great!


----------



## jim prideaux

Storgards, Segerstam and the Tampere P.O.

Melartin-Violin Concerto.


----------



## Forsooth

Continuing to listen to the CDs in the above set for the first time. Today, CDs 5, 6, 7, and 8 of 20 total CDs. All voices and instrumentalists thus far on my little tour sound excellent (IMO)!

*CD 5*
*Emilio de' Cavalieri (1550-1602) "Lamentations"*
was an Italian composer, producer, organist, diplomat, choreographer and dancer at the end of the Renaissance era. His work, along with that of other composers active in Rome, Florence and Venice, was critical in defining the beginning of the musical Baroque era.

A member of the Roman School of composers, he was an influential early composer of monody, and wrote what is usually considered to be the first oratorio (Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo, which was also the first work to be published with a figured bass.) The modern musical style was quickly adopted by other Roman composers. Cavalieri was followed by other Roman School composers of the 17th century who included Domenico Mazzocchi, Giacomo Carissimi and Alessandro Scarlatti.

Comparing himself to his competitors (i.e., Giulio Caccini and Jacopo Peri), he wrote, "[my] music moves people to pleasure and sadness, while theirs moves [people] to boredom and disgust." :lol:

*CD6* _(Both composers featured are well known today.)_
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704) "Te Deum, H.146"*
Charpentier was a French composer of the Baroque era. Exceptionally prolific and versatile, Charpentier produced compositions of the highest quality in several genres. His mastery in writing sacred vocal music, above all, was recognized and hailed by his contemporaries.

*Jean-Bapiste Lully (1632-1687) "Te Deum, LWV.55"*
was an Italian-born French composer, instrumentalist, and dancer who spent most of his life working in the court of Louis XIV of France. He is considered a master of the French Baroque style. Lully disavowed any Italian influence in French music of the period. He became a French subject in 1661.

*CD 7*
*Jeremiah Clarke (1674[?]-1707) "Ode on the Death of Henry Purcell"*
Clarke was an English baroque composer and organist. He was one of the pupils of John Blow at St Paul's Cathedral and a chorister in 1685 at the Chapel Royal. Between 1692 and 1695 he was an organist at Winchester College, then between 1699 and 1704 he was an organist at St Paul's Cathedral. He later became an organist and 'Gentleman extraordinary' at the Chapel Royal, he shared that post with fellow composer William Croft,[4] his friend. They were succeeded by John Blow.

Today, Clarke is best remembered for a popular keyboard piece that was originally either a harpsichord piece or a work for wind ensemble: the Prince of Denmark's March, which is commonly called the Trumpet Voluntary, written in about 1700. He apparently ended his own life because he loved a young married woman (supposedly one of his students with a much higher social status) who, "not returning him such suitable Favours as his former Affections deserv'd, might in a great Measure occasion dismal Effects.'

*Henry Purcell (1659-1695) "Funeral Sentences for the Death of Queen Mary II"*
Anybody reading this already knows who Henry Purcell is/was.

*CD 8*
*Louis-Nicolas Clérambault (1676-1749) "Miserere"*
Clérambault was a French musician, best known as an organist and composer. He was born, and deceased, in Paris. Among his other works, he composed a large number of religious pieces with chants and choirs, (motets, hymns, Magnificat, Te Deum etc.).

Clérambault came from a musical family (his father and two of his sons were also musicians). While very young, he learned to play the violin and harpsichord and he studied the organ. He also studied composition.

Clérambault became the organist at the church of the Grands-Augustins and entered the service of Madame de Maintenon. He was responsible for music, the organ, directing chants and choir, etc. It was here that he developed the genre of the "French cantata" of which he was the uncontested master. His Motet du Saint Sacrement in G major is one of the first French works known to have been performed in Philadelphia.

*Francois Couperin (1668-1733) "Lecons de Tenebres"*
Couperin was a French Baroque composer, organist and harpsichordist. He was known as Couperin le Grand ("Couperin the Great") to distinguish him from other members of the musically talented Couperin family. Very well known today.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Mass in D minor, WAB. 26*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Eugen Jochum
More info at the  recording's DG website page.









Apart from the symphonies, which are essential to my musical life, I know very little of Bruckner's music. It feels good to give some attention to the masses, and Jochum's recording seems to be generally quite well-liked.


----------



## Forsooth

Mollie John said:


> iPhone recording of Kjetil Heggelund's recital at Hadeland kultursal 22-11-2019


He is actually pretty good. Lots of views already.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Janspe

*C. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44*
L'Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire Paris, led by Charles Munch
Alfred Cortot, piano









I think it must be several years already since I last heard this wonderful piece! I'm not a dedicated fan Saint-Saëns, but I always enjoy his music when I stumble upon it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach:

Symphony in B flat major
Symphony in E flat major
Symphony in C major

Burkhard Glaetzner, Neus Bachisches Collegium Musicum


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126968


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Children's Album, Op. 39

Utrecht String Quartet

2013


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 126969


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake, Op. 20

Montreal Symphony Orchestra 
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1992, reissued 2011


----------



## Weston

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


I thoroughly enjoy this album. The works are like newly discovered Beethoven symphonies almost. I still enjoy the more intimate string quartets, but Bernstein seemed to hit it out of the ballpark with these.


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - 3 Violin Concertos; J.P. Salomon - Romance for Violin - Simon Standage


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> I thoroughly enjoy this album. The works are like newly discovered Beethoven symphonies almost. I still enjoy the more intimate string quartets, but Bernstein seemed to hit it out of the ballpark with these.


I didn't know about that record. I'm watching the video now.


----------



## Weston

bharbeke said:


> I listened to Arrau's disc of Mozart piano sonatas with 2, 9, and a rondo filler. It was all played nicely, but I didn't think it was anything to write home about. For 9, Uchida had the right approach for me.


Uchida almost singlehanded led me to start appreciating Mozart after decades of indifference at best, disdain at worst.


----------



## 13hm13

Walton's Piano Quartet ...









I have this on Naxos, too. But the Hyperion release above is the better of the two.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Harold Shapero Symphony for classical orchestra


----------



## WVdave

Vivaldi; The Four Seasons & Other Concertos
Moscow Virtuosi, Vladimir Spivakov ‎ 
RCA Red Seal ‎- 74321 68001 2, CD, Compilation, Remastered, Europe, 2001.


----------



## Weston

*19-11-23 orchestral works*

*Brahms: Tragic Overture
Alexander Rahbari / Belgian Radio and Television Philharmonic Orchestra*










This massive Brahms piece has the flavor of a smaller ensemble simply cast in a large orchestra. It almost seems four part writing but with parts doubled an octave here or there to make it huge. Well, maybe all orchestral writing does that. It just seems more noticeable here. The wide sonority reminds me more of Dvorak than of Brahms in this piece. It also sounds more heroic than tragic to my ears. I wonder if I have it mislabeled.

*Casella: La Giara Suite, Op. 41bis
Christian Benda / Radio Svizzera Italiana Orchestra*










I don't have a trained ear but the opening sounds modal to me, and quite lovely. I always fall for soft "french" horn. Soon the music waxes almost comical, then on to another emotion. Musically and emotionally this suite is all over the map and much of it seems lighter than my needs at the moment, though there is a lovely song in the middle. I think I would prefer to linger over parts a little longer than the suite permits.

*Martin: Symphonie 
Matthias Bamert / The London Philharmonic
*









Possibly my least favorite album cover in my collection, but I do enjoy Frank Martin's mystical tonal realm. In some ways I feel I'm listening to Hovhaness if Hovhaness had ever gotten agitated. I notice Martin uses a piano as just another orchestral instrument like his namesake Martinu, but this is a very different realm. The recording quality is top notch.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata Till Fellner.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe (Waechter)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann:Flute concertos

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Berlin Baroque Soloists

Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:d2 in D minor for oboe, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:G2 in G major for flute, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:a1 in A minor for 2 flutes, violone, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:A2 in A major for flute, violin, cello, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:E1 in E major for flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore, strings & b.c.


----------



## agoukass

Telemann: Suite in A minor; Flute Concertos in C and G major 

James Galway
Solisti di Zagreb


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Samson

Joshua Ellicott, Sophie Bevan, Fflur Wyn, Mary Bevan, Jess Dandy, Hugo Hymas, Matthew Brook, Vitali Rozynko

Dunedin Consort, John Butt



> The Observer 17th November 2019
> 
> Butt directs with vigour: Joshua Ellicott could hardly be a more different Samson from the stentorian Jon Vickers of yesteryear, light and eloquent; Sophie Bevan is a sensual Delilah, while Dunedin regulars excel.


----------



## Malx

Two 9th Symphonies this morning:

Mahler - Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, Markus Stenz 
Beethoven - Gerwandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Eramire156

*With my morning coffee, another early morning*

*Alexander Borodin
String Quartet no.1
String Quintet 









Kocian Quartet 
Michal Kanka *


----------



## Biwa

Pietro Antonio Locatelli: Introduzione teatrale, Op. 4 No. 1 (arr. Jelte Althuis)
Arcangelo Corelli: Variations on La Folia, Op. 5 No. 12 (arr. Raaf Hekkema)
Nina Simone: For All We Know (arr. Jelte Althuis)
Carlo Gesualdo: Tu m'uccidi, o crudele (arr. Raaf Hekkema)
Nico Muhly: Look For Me
Abing: Er Quan Ying Yue (arr. Oliver Boekhoorn)
Cesar Franck: Prelude, fugue et variation (arr. Jelte Althuis)
Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Rondo from Sinfonia a grande orchestre No. 4 (arr. Jelte Althuis)
Erik Satie: Danses de travers (arr. Raaf Hekkema)
Ron Ford: Motet (arr. Raaf Hekkema)
Leos Janacek: Zdenka variations (arr. Alban Wesly)
Josquin des Prez: Nymphes des bois (arr. Lucas van Helsdingen)

Calefax:
Oliver Boekhoorn (oboe)
Ivar Berix (clarinet)
Raaf Hekkema (saxophone)
Jelte Althuis (bass clarinet)
Alban Wesly (bassoon)


----------



## Larkenfield

Cherubini's sparkling and delightful Symphony in D:






Beethoven greatly admired and esteemed him.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Symphonies: 94-93-100

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24*
*Itzhak Perlman *

*Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman *

*Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Itzhak Perlman *


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Concerto for Violin in B minor, Op. 61 by Sir Edward Elgar*
*Itzhak Perlman 
Daniel Barenboim
Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries - Septet & Octet

Linos-Ensemble


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Two more 9th Symphonies this time from English composers:

Vaughan Williams - LPO, Bernard Haitink.
Rubbra - Lynne Dawson (soprano), Delia Jones (alto), Stephen Roberts (Baritone), BBC National Orchestra & Chorus of Wales, Richard Hickox.

I hadn't listened to the Rubbra for years but it is staying close to hand - very enjoyable. Sometimes I feel I need to stop looking for new things and relisten to things I already have. 
That sounds like a good mantra for 2020.


----------



## eljr

xankl said:


> I enjoy this more each time I listen, thanks to eljr who brought it to my attention some time ago
> View attachment 126952


Truly a wonderful album!


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: Chorale Fantasia on "Halleluja! Gott zu loben, bliebe meine Seelenfreud'!", op.52 no.3. Reger's organ music is immense, and quite challenging. Actually, these chorale fantasias are whole world unto themselves! All one can do is sit back and immerse oneself in the endless polyphony and beautiful timbres. Sometimes it sounds like three organists are playing completely different pieces all at once. Yes, I don't know what to make of it, but I'm fascinated. The shorter works on the disc are much more easily digestible, and I can at least make some sense of them.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61 -- Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Robin Ticciati conducting the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Recorded live at the Philharmonie in Berlin, November, 2018.


----------



## starthrower

*Ode To Freedom* In the church of Lenny and Ludwig this morning. It was a happier time when walls were being torn down in this world.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Hummel, J: Bagatelles (6), Op. 107
Hummel, J: Caprice, Op. 49
Hummel, J: La bella capricciosa: Polonaise, Op. 55
Hummel, J: La contemplazione: Una fantasia piccola, Op. 107 No. 3
Hummel, J: Piano Sonata in E flat, Op. 13
Hummel, J: Rondo all'Ungherese, Op. 107 No. 6
Hummel, J: Rondo for piano in E flat major, Op. 11
Hummel, J: Variations on a theme from Gluck's 'Armide', Op. 57


----------



## robin4

*Help! *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Oboe Concerto*

Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert.


----------



## Joe B

Rubert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway, the 12 Ensemble, and Ola Gjeilo on piano in music by Ola Gjeilo:










*The Rose
Ecce Novum
The First Nowell
Days of Beauty
Home
Across the Vast, Eternal Sky
Ave Generosa
First Snow
The Holly & the Ivy
Away in a Manger
Dawn
The Coventry Carol
Silent Night
Wintertide
The Rose II*


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Bernard Herrmann: The Day the Earth Stood Still (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) -- I believe that this performance is by Joel McNeely conducting the Scottish National Orchestra. Varese Sarabande recording. This performance of the soundtrack was recorded at Abbey Road Studios, Studio One, London, England in 2003. (The original soundtrack was composed in July 1951 and recorded in August 1951). This album was nominated for the best Classical crossover album at the 2003 Grammys.

This soundtrack of Herrmann's music for a movie that I vividly recall watching in my youth was mentioned recently here on this forum. Quite dramatic to listen to it now, particularly with speakers capable of reproducing the deep bass of several of the tracks. Very eerie theremin playing (I think it is theremin). I can see Klaatu and Gort in my memory as the music plays.


----------



## cougarjuno

Music by Barber that doesn't get as much recognition conducted by Andrew Schenck with the New Zealand Symphony. The Medea ballet suite is a magnificent piece while the Fadograph is very impressionistic.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: String Quartet No.1 in D minor, op.9. Lark Quartet. This is a phenomenal performance of this towering masterpiece. They really have a strong sense of fantasy. One moment feeds into the next into the next, a little theme unfolds into something massive and breathtaking, which then fragments into smaller themes which each go their own way, etc... it really tells a story. This is definitely one of the greatest pieces that Schoenberg ever wrote. The CD is well worth a listen (though I must admit I have not yet heard the Zemlinsky).


----------



## Malx

Another 9th Symphony to keep the flow going:

Vagn Holmboe - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.









Edit: a final nine for today:








not one of their very best but it fits the theme.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 39*

Beecham and the London Phil form 1940. This is from The Classical Tradition on EMI (I couldn't find a picture). Though this is in 1940, the sound is pretty good - well, very good, for my ears. I hesitated purchasing this set because I though the Mozart would be poor sound quality (as in the Documents Beecham, The Maestro set), but I was pleasantly surprised.

Of course, Beecham is always fun to hear, and he brings nice touches to this piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)



> Sunday Times 21st April 2019
> 
> Highlights of this beautiful account must be the magical G major, Op 32, No 5, the immense B minor (inspired by a Böcklin painting) and the complementary outer pieces in C sharp minor and D flat.


----------



## Vasks

*Boulez - Derive I (composer/DG)
Dusapin - HopNahon/Naive)
Dalbavie - Color (Eschembach/Naive)*


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale in hymns to the Virgin Mary:


















edit: 
*2008 GRAMMY Award winner for "Best Small Ensemble Performance"
2008 GRAMMY Award nomination for "Best Classical Album*"


----------



## robin4




----------



## canouro

*Purcell: Odes à sainte Cécile*
Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Guest

Mystere De L'Instant, Dutilleux, Sacher,










I put this on and literally fell asleep before it was done. Maybe I was tired, maybe I'm not attracted to the more structureless later works, maybe I'm just saturated with Dutilleux.

I think I need a break from Dutilleux.


----------



## eljr




----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of my last week's listening:
*
Wolfgang Rihm
String Quartets*
Im Innersten; 3rd String Quartet, in six movements (1976)
8th String Quartet; String Quartet, in one movement (1987-88)
ohne titel; String Quartet in one movement (1981-83)
*Arditti String Quartet *[Naive 2000]










*
Brahms
Complete piano trios; Piano Quartet*
No. 1 in B, Op. 8
No. 2 in C, Op. 87
No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
*Trio Wanderer; Christophe Gaugué* (viola) [HM, 2006]










*
Villa-Lobos
Complete Music for solo Guitar*
Chôros No. 1 for guitar
Suite populaire brésilienne
12 Estudos for guitar, W235
5 Preludes for guitar
*Norbert Kraft* [Naxos, 1999]


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

1,3&5


----------



## Dimace

Many say that *Wagner's Parsifal *is the best opera ever written. I don't know if it is so (I prefer the Tannhäuser for the title) but we are speaking for a real master piece. We have numerous recordings for this work. One of the finest is the 1981 with BPO and Choir under Karajan. It is also very well known, because it was the first (or one of them) DG's Digital Recording. I can't say if this one is the best Parsifal's recording, but I can assure you that IS the best in the men roles. Van Dam, Hofmann, Kurt Moll etc. TOP!
I consider this one (here the LP version, but the CD is exactly with the same cover in 4 CDS) as a must have for Wagner's lovers, for the reasons I wrote above.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

Happy and temperamental music


----------



## starthrower

First listen to Adam Fischer in these works. Also available in a Nimbus 6 CD set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

"L'exquise Maggie Teyte", as the French called her.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, K. 183 -- Josef Krips conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Recorded June 1973 at Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam, Netherlands.

This performance from this set of 'complete' symphonies, about half conducted by Marriner with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and the other half by Krips. The symphony recordings were all made in 1972-73, with a few tracks in this set recorded by Marriner in 1989, presumably to achieve 'completeness'. Good big-band Mozart.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro, K 492 - Overture -- Bruno Weil leading Tafelmusik. This is Sony Classical CD SK 46695. Recorded at the Forum am Schloßpark, Ludwigsburg, Germany, May 17-20, 1991.

I really love this disc of Mozart's overtures. Something reminded me of it this morning and I had to interrupt my listening of his symphonies to put on Figaro.


----------



## Duncan

Tsaraslondon said:


> "L'exquise Maggie Teyte", as the French called her.


She will eventually be a featured artist in the "Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar" that I've been working on...









*Great Singers - Maggie Teyte*

*Historical Recordings 1932 - 1948*

*Songs by Purcell, Martini. Grétry, Pergolesi, Berlioz, Liszt, Tchaikovsky, Fauré, Elgar, Quilter, Debussy, et al.*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mPv6b6X5PXZYG6OS3rJfkIu8skwwwXNAs

*Works*

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Bizet: Chanson d'Avril
Chausson: 7 Mélodies, Op. 2
Debussy: Le promenoir des deux amants
Debussy: Proses Lyriques
Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon
Duparc: Phidylé
Elgar: Pleading, Op. 48 No. 1
Fauré: Le voyageur Op. 18 No. 2
Gretry: Le Tableau Parlant
Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Liszt: O quand je dors (Hugo), S282
Martini, G B: Plaisir d'amour
Purcell: King Arthur, Z628
Quilter: Songs (3), Op. 3
Ravel: Deux épigrammes de Clément Marot
Ravel: Histoires naturelles (5)
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Samson and Delilah


----------



## Judith

eljr said:


>


Have this lovely CD. Wonderful performances. Well, Steven Isserlis has never let me down and Denes Varjon very good also


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127004


*Richard Strauss*

Der Rosenkavalier

Munchner Philharmoniker
Christian Thielemann

2009


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Gloria*

My grandkids like Disney's movie Descendants, so I finally watched it. My grandkids sing along with songs like Rotten to the Core. But at the coronation scene, the choir sings Vivaldi's Gloria. Suddenly I'm leading the singing: "Laudamus te, benedictus te." That was fun.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra in A Major, K. 622 -- Alfred Prinz; Karl Böhm conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded September, 1972, Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Vienna.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Faramundo said:


> The first four symphonies on this box convinced me that Nielsen's symphonies are not my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 126809


Heretic! :devil:


----------



## MusicSybarite

13hm13 said:


> Sibelius - The Wood-Nymph - Osmo Vänskä
> 
> (listening to the title track).
> Suggestion: if you don't like the light-hearted beginning, wait to the poem to progress. The ending is the best part.
> 
> View attachment 126842


The beginning sounds, to me, like an adventure is about to start. Criminally underrated piece, it's amazing!


----------



## Rambler

*Children's Weekend* on Decca


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Te Deum":


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

next up will be,


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in motets by Johannes Brahms and Anton Bruckner:


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> View attachment 126997
> 
> 
> First listen to Adam Fischer in these works. Also available in a Nimbus 6 CD set.


It's also available in a Brilliant Classics repackaging, which I have. I haven't been able to make up my mind about it but one thing, and perhaps you'll agree with me on this; it's mixed WAY too quietly, no? I can just barely hear the music when played at full volume in my car. Perhaps this is Brilliant's fault with the reissue?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edward Elgar*: Cockaigne Overture, op.40, "In London Town". Daniel Barenboim, London Philharmonic. How is it that Daniel Barenboim got to be known as something of an Elgar specialist? Frankly I question if he is the right man for the job, despite not being a German himself, his conducting style is Teutonic to the bone... one can hear especially the influence of Furtwängler and Klemperer... or am I hearing it wrong? I'm enjoying this well enough in any case. Never been an Elgar guy, though I keep trying with his music as I suspect something valuable is there.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gade-Symphonies 1 and 5 performed by Hogwood and the Danish National S.O.]

(the Danish Schumann?)

on reflection I believe I can hear Nielsen's 1st!


----------



## Rambler

*Jehan Alain: Complete Organ Works* Jean-Baptiste Robin on Brilliant Classics







Some of my favourite organ works. I'm listening to the first two CD's from this three disc set.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> *Edward Elgar*: Cockaigne Overture, op.40, "In London Town". Daniel Barenboim, London Philharmonic. How is it that Daniel Barenboim got to be known as something of an Elgar specialist? Frankly I question if he is the right man for the job, despite not being a German himself, his conducting style is Teutonic to the bone... one can hear especially the influence of Furtwängler and Klemperer... or am I hearing it wrong? I'm enjoying this well enough in any case. Never been an Elgar guy, though I keep trying with his music as I suspect something valuable is there.


Barenboim idolizes Furtwangler.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Gade-Symphonies 1 and 5 performed by Hogwood and the Danish National S.O.]
> 
> (the Danish Schumann?)
> 
> on reflection I believe I can hear Nielsen's 1st!


…..and Berwald.


----------



## Malx

More Beethoven Sonatas from Paul Lewis:

Nos 27, 25 & 29.


----------



## WVdave

The Complete Schumann Symphonies
Christoph Eschenbach, NDR Symphony Orchestra 
RCA Red Seal - 74321 61820 2, 2 × CD, album, Europe, 1999.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Sonata for flute, viola, and harp. Osian Ellis (harp), two soloists from the Melos Ensemble (their names are sadly nowhere to be found in the booklet). Wow what a piece! This CD is a great collection of French, impressionistic chamber works. The Decca analogue sound is amazing. The music making is passionate and top notch. The whole CD should be assigned listening for composition students to learn just how much you can do with tone color with just a few instruments.



Itullian said:


> Barenboim idolizes Furtwangler.


And you can totally hear it, right? The quintessential German, monolithic, Romantic style of conducting. I enjoy it but I can see why some people might find his music making boring. I like his Bruckner a lot, but I am only a dabbler in Bruckner.


----------



## eljr

Question, why is the album so named? "None but the Lonely Heart"


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> …..and Berwald.


I need to give Gade another listen then. I'm sure I have a symphony or two somewhere. I think he requires a lot of focus. Otherwise he comes across rather ho-hum to my ears.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

The gorgeous 3rd Suite and the charming 4th (Mozartiana).


----------



## senza sordino

The past few mornings
Biber Rosary Sonatas, my collection of CDs 









Bach Violin Concerto in Dm, E major, Am and Double Violin Concerto in Dm, Trio Sonata in C, Concerto for violin and oboe, Orchestral Suite no 2, Trio Sonata in Dm. From Spotify. Very nice recording 









Bach Four Orchestral Suites, my CDs. Fantastic recording. Highly recommended 









Telemann Table Music. Part One, The first disk, from Spotify 









Bach Mass in Bm. My disk. As I'm not really into choral music, I can't say much about it. It's a nice listen, but I've only heard this piece a couple of times


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Philippe Rameau ‎- Les Cyclopes*
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: The Wood Nymph, Op. 15 (Skogsrået), Ballade pour orchestre -- Timo Keinonen, cello; Osmo Vänskä conducting the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. Recorded January 1996 at the Church of the Cross (Ristinkirkko), Lahti, Finland.

Sibelius wrote four pieces based upon the Wood Nymph; two are given performances on this disc, the first as an orchestral ballad performed by a full symphony orchestra, which is what I've listened to so far. The final track of the disc is the shorter 'melodrama' of the Wood Nymph. Both of the Wood Nymph performances on this disc are world premiere recordings. The disc received the Cannes Classical Award in 1997. (The other two compositions that complete the Wood Nymph are a solo song and a piano piece, available on separate BIS recordings).

The liner notes describe how this tone poem was composed in 1894 and remained unpublished and languishing in oblivion for decades. It suggests that Sibelius lost interest in it but doesn't fully explain why it remained unpublished until it was presumably resurrected by either Vänskä or BIS in their project to record all of the works of Sibelius.

This is new Sibelius to me and I found it to be a very dramatic and strong composition, a welcome addition to my library.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

eljr said:


> Question, why is the album so named? "None but the Lonely Heart"


Is this a test?

The tracklist of the CD indicates that it includes the last song from Tchaikovsky's Op. 6, which, according to wikipedia: "Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky composed a set of six romances for voice and piano, Op. 6, in late 1869; the last of these songs is the melancholy "None but the Lonely Heart" (Russian: Нет, только тот, кто знал, Net, tol'ko tot, kto znal), a setting of Lev Mei's poem "The Harpist's Song," which in turn was translated from Goethe's Wilhelm Meister's Apprenticeship.

Tchaikovsky dedicated this piece to Alina Khvostova. The song was premiered by Russian mezzo-soprano Yelizaveta Lavrovskaya in Moscow in 1870, following it with its St. Petersburg premiere the following year during an all-Tchaikovsky concert hosted by Nikolai Rubinstein; the latter was the first concert devoted entirely to Tchaikovsky's works.


----------



## Weston

*19-11-24 Chamber works of a sort*

*Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses No. 5
Philip Thompson, piano*










Confession time. I think Liszt's piano music is a lot of pretentious bombast. But this is in my collection so I should give it a listen once in a while. This listening didn't change my mind, though there are moments that I sort of enjoy.

*Bohuslav Martinu: Fantasie
Thomas Bloch, ondes Martenot, et al*










This sounds orchestral, but I thought it was chamber when reading the notes. Oh well. It's Martinu and it features an eerie electronic instrument. What's not to like? It's a breath of fresh air after the Liszt. I'll think of it as for a very large chamber.

*Jongen: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 23 
Ensemble Joseph Jongen*










This was to be the big sprawling main act tonight, but I have little to say about it. All four movements have a lilting song quality one might hear in a turn of the century cabaret or salon. It's not exactly what I was hoping for, though I have enjoyed Jongen in the past. The 3rd movement however is quite beautiful and redeems the piece somewhat. Its mournful melody is ever so slightly askew from common practice, making it seem an almost bittersweet slowed down carnival theme as one might hear in a dark film. Or not. I may be way out in left field on my interpretation trying to hear something that isn't there.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 in D minor, Op 125


----------



## starthrower

No.1

Wonderful recording by this young quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Tapiola, op.112. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Probably the best recording of this work. And maybe the best entry in Berglund's great cycle. Damn good stuff...



starthrower said:


> View attachment 127018
> 
> 
> No.1
> 
> Wonderful recording by this young quartet.


I think I'll be picking this up soon. Love what I've heard of it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mollie John said:


> She will eventually be a featured artist in the "Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar" that I've been working on...
> 
> View attachment 127000
> 
> 
> *Great Singers - Maggie Teyte*
> 
> *Historical Recordings 1932 - 1948*
> 
> *Songs by Purcell, Martini. Grétry, Pergolesi, Berlioz, Liszt, Tchaikovsky, Fauré, Elgar, Quilter, Debussy, et al.*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mPv6b6X5PXZYG6OS3rJfkIu8skwwwXNAs
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
> Bizet: Chanson d'Avril
> Chausson: 7 Mélodies, Op. 2
> Debussy: Le promenoir des deux amants
> Debussy: Proses Lyriques
> Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon
> Duparc: Phidylé
> Elgar: Pleading, Op. 48 No. 1
> Fauré: Le voyageur Op. 18 No. 2
> Gretry: Le Tableau Parlant
> Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
> Liszt: O quand je dors (Hugo), S282
> Martini, G B: Plaisir d'amour
> Purcell: King Arthur, Z628
> Quilter: Songs (3), Op. 3
> Ravel: Deux épigrammes de Clément Marot
> Ravel: Histoires naturelles (5)
> Ravel: Shéhérazade


One of my favourite singers. I have quite a few discs devoted to her, though they involve a certain amount of duplication.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127019


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Coronation Mass, K317
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Catherine Robbin, contralto
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
Michael George, bass
Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1993


----------



## starthrower

Bought this at a library for a dollar. It's beautiful, enchanting work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Jenö Jandó, Kodály Quartet. Man, Naxos is a great label. I must have 50 or 60 CDs from them and there's only maybe one or two that I am not completely satisfied with. They aren't making it easy for the other budget classical labels out there. Anyway, this CD is no exception, an absolutely killer performance from all forces.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:
Cassation in B flat major
Cassation in C major
Quartetto in D major
Sonata a 3 in F major

Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble


----------



## 13hm13

Munch and the BSO on this 1993 RCA release ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127023


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Requiem, KV 626

Academy and Chorus of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1991


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Question, why is the album so named? "None but the Lonely Heart"


Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6, it's eye catching and it worked.
Sorry Phil, I didn't see your post beforehand)


----------



## jim prideaux

Weston said:


> I need to give Gade another listen then. I'm sure I have a symphony or two somewhere. I think he requires a lot of focus. Otherwise he comes across rather ho-hum to my ears.


early start with the 2nd (Hogwood again) which I would recommend as being something more than 'ho-hum'......


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16/ Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## KenOC

Mendelssohn's Piano Concerto in A minor, Kristian Bezuidenhout with the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz. Felix wrote this at 13. And it's pretty good. And my wife asks, "What were you doing at 13?" And then she asks, "And for that matter, what have you done since?" Thanks a lot, Felix! (on the radio)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 

Florence Quivar
Israel Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49
Alfred Brendel .


----------



## Dimace

I remember the first time I listened *Shostakovich Piano Concerto Nr.2 in F M*. I said: What is this? What a Bartokian (sic) composition is this? Here is nothing to be remembered. All this until the time the second movement (andante) started. It was like a thunder hit my body and soul. Tears came to my eyes and since then I consider this part as one of the best romantic pieces in music history. (the 3rd movement / allegro is also nothing special for me always)

As I have written, Dmitri is a phenomenon. A composer who can write the BEST music in the universe, but instead to do this he is composing (some time) meaningless music for a FFFFn regime, Stalin and his bloody party. His *Symphony for Strings op.118 *is also a very good work, with many romantic elements and a great peace feeling throughout, something it looks like to Sibelius work.

This recording is special for me, because we have *Maxim (GREAT conductor) Shostakovich and Dmitri (his son, GREAT pianist) together. * Buy this one with confidence! It has a low price and GREAT artistic value.


----------



## Guest

I said I would take a break from Dutilleux, but changed my mind. The shadows of time, Plasson, Toulouse.










Quite an engaging piece, featuring at one point children's voices used in an effective manner. My favorite part, beautiful sonorities for winds.

Something completely different, Job, a suite for organ by Petr Eben










This music really struck me, wonderful writing for organ, melodically interesting, rhythmically alive, harmonically adventurous. Music that immediately drew me in. Each movement is supposed to illustrate a theme from the Old Testament story. Mostly the connection eluded me, but the music is wonderful.


----------



## Marinera

Perotin - The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sir Colin Davis conducting Dvorak.....

9th Symphony-The Royal Concertgebouw.

Symphonic Variations-LSO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Prince Igor* - Overture and Polovtsian Dances - London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus - Sir Georg Solti
Galitsky's Aria 
Konchak's Aria - Nicolai Ghiaurov - London Symphony Orchestra - Edwards Downes

*For the shores of your far-off native land *- Nicolai Ghiaurov, bass - Zlatina Ghiaurov - piano

Symphony no 1 in E flat major - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Bourdon

*De Machaut*


----------



## Larkenfield

Irina Lankova plays Rachmaninov Elegy Op.3 No.1:


----------



## jim prideaux

could not resist returning to what may well be a 'desert island disc' for me...…

Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies perfprmed by Peter Maag and the Orchesttra di Padova e del Veneto.

Magnificent!!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7
> 
> Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


Excellent recording. I got this recently and love it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of Karajan's greatest Tchaikovsky recordings. It was actually Marina Frilova-Walker 's top choice for the symphony when she compared recordings for BBC Radio 3's Building a Library back in 2016.

Karajan recorded the symphony several times, so please note this is the 1971 performance. Mine has a different catalogue number, though the cover is otherwise identical.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various chamber works today.

Partita for solo flute in A-minor BWV1013 (poss. by c. 1723):
Sonata for flute and harpsichord in G-minor BWV1020 (????): ***
Sonata for flute and harpsichord in B-minor BWV1030 (poss. c. 1737):
Sonata for flute and harpsichord in E-flat BWV1031 (????): ***
Sonata for flute and harpsichord in A BWV1032 (poss. c. 1737):










Six sonatas for violin and harpsichord BWV1014-1019 (by c. 1723):
Sonata in G-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1020 (????): ***
Sonata in G for violin and continuo BWV1021 (by c. 1733):
Sonata in F for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 (????): ***
Sonata in E-minor for violin and continuo BWV1023 (poss. by c. 1717):










Sonata no.1 in G for viola de gamba and harpsichord BWV1027 (1730s-40s):
Sonata no.2 in D for viola de gamba and harpsichord BWV1028 (1730s-40s):
Sonata no.3 in G-minor for viola de gamba and harpsichord BWV1029 (1730s-40s):
Sonata in C for flute and continuo BWV1033 (????): ***
Sonata in E-minor for flute and continuo BWV1034 (poss. by c. 1723):
Sonata in E for flute and continuo BWV1035 (poss. by c. 1723):










(*** attributed to J.S. Bach, but possibly/probably not his work at all)


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> One of Karajan's greatest Tchaikovsky recordings. It was actually Marina Frilova-Walker 's top choice for the symphony when she compared recordings for BBC Radio 3's Building a Library back in 2016.
> 
> Karajan recorded the symphony several times, so please note this is the 1971 performance. Mine has a different catalogue number, though the cover is otherwise identical.


I like this recording.I remember that I as a young man listened to the allegro molto vivace,very loud,great fun


----------



## Rogerx

Merula: Musica Sacra

Melanie Remaud (soprano), Antonella Gianese (soprano), Marta Fumagalli (alto), Paolo Borgonovo (tenor) & Salvo Vitale (bass)

Il Demetrio, Maurizio Schiavo


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> I like this recording.I remember that I as a young man listened to the allegro molto vivace,very loud,great fun


Fun is not quite he word that comes to mind when I listen to Tchaikovsky's _Pathétique_! :lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Corydon Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Te Deum":


Do you have any thoughts on that set? I see it's on sale at PrestoClassical, and I'm having a hard time finding sound clips from it.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> Fun is not quite he word that comes to mind when I listen to Tchaikovsky's _Pathétique_! :lol:


 Yes, not as a whole, but that allegro molto vivace is a daring piece, played very loudly it gives you a lot of adrenaline.
Anyway, I had a good feeling when I listened to it with a friend (more than 40 years ago) enjoying the many outbursts in this piece.


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Janáček: Concertino, JW VII / 11*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Janáček: Capriccio for piano (left hand) & chamber ensemble, JW VII / 12 'Vzdor'*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Janáček: Sinfonietta*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
*
*Janáček: Taras Bulba*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Janáček: Glagolitic Mass*
*Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared*
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano)
Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Marinera

Telemann's wind concertos and Sephardic music


----------



## Duncan

*Bruckner - Masses 1-3*

*Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mCM2p5GXE7f5UlnsIfl1tO4Xo4RRYdJmQ

_"Like Bruckner, Eugen Jochum came from a devout Catholic family and began his musical life as a church organist. He would have known the Mass texts more or less inside out, which explains why his readings focus not on the sung parts - which, for the most part, present the text in a relatively four-square fashion - but on the orchestral writing which, given the gloriously full-bodied playing of the Bavarian orchestra, so lusciously illuminates familiar words. He approaches the Masses with many of the same ideas he so eloquently propounds in his recordings of the symphonies and the music unfolds with a measured, almost relaxed pace which creates a sense of vast spaciousness. This can have its drawbacks: you can be so entranced by the beautifully moulded orchestral introduction to the Benedictus from the D minor Mass that the entry of a rather full-throated Marga Schiml comes as a rude interruption. DG's transfers are extraordinarily good - they really seem to have produced a sound which combines the warmth of the original LP with the clarity of detail we expect from CD."_
- The Gramophone Good Music Guide


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Corselli - Overture to "Il Farnace" (Moreno/Glossa)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #2 (Ross/Erato)
J. S. Bach - Trio Sonata #3 (Lecaudey/Pavane)
Graun - Concerto for Violin, Viola da gamba and Strings in C minor (Coin/Auvidis)*


----------



## starthrower

Looks like it's Monday masses here today.










This is a Regis CD re-issue of Durufle/Howells requiems. Organ & chorus only which sounds good to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacques Champion de Chambonnières*

pièces de clavecin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127044


18 arias and songs

Renée Fleming, soprano

recorded 1996-2006, compilation 2012


----------



## crmoorhead

Wow, a long time since I posted here but really getting into my music again. I am listening to a lot of late 20th Century composers, mainly Alfred Schnittke and Harry Partch. And, randomly, Tchaikovsky. For specific pieces, The Glass Harmonica, Piano Concerto and Sinfonia No. 3 by Schnittke, The Dreamer that Remains and And On The Seventh Day Petals fell in Petulma by Partch and Polish and Pathetique Symphonies by Tchaikovsky. Looking forward to mixing with music buffs again.


----------



## eljr

crmoorhead said:


> Wow, a long time since I posted here but really getting into my music again. I am listening to a lot of late 20th Century composers, mainly Alfred Schnittke and Harry Partch. And, randomly, Tchaikovsky. For specific pieces, The Glass Harmonica, Piano Concerto and Sinfonia No. 3 by Schnittke, The Dreamer that Remains and And On The Seventh Day Petals fell in Petulma by Partch and Polish and Pathetique Symphonies by Tchaikovsky. Looking forward to mixing with music buffs again.


What's up?!

.........


----------



## eljr




----------



## crmoorhead

eljr said:


>


Yes, I will be trying this soon!


----------



## robin4

*Paul McCartney - SGT Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band/The End (Live)*

Live at the Glastonbury Music Festival 2004


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Chants D'Auvergne Songs of the Auvergne

Arleen Auger soprano.

English Chamber Orchestra - Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## helenora

wonderful recording of Moments Musicaux by Rachmaninoff


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So here is a real iPhone recording from our recital on Friday. Just the ending of Desafio XXXVII by Marlos Nobre. There was 17 people there, just looks a lot less...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Falla, El sombrero de tres picos; Stravinsky, Firebird Suite*


----------



## Manxfeeder

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 127044


It looks like the photographer snapped her picture just as the button on her blouse popped off. Or maybe I just read too much into things.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 22-26


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> It looks like the photographer snapped her picture just as the button on her blouse popped off. Or maybe I just read too much into things.


I think they planned it that way. The art of seductive album graphics and CD marketing.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> I think they planned it that way. The art of seductive album graphics and CD marketing.


I think it obvious, yes, I agree. This was most definitely staged.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127047


*Peter Tchaikovsky*
- Piano Trio, Op. 50

*Bedrich Smetana*
- Piano Trio, Op. 15

Vienna Piano Trio

2008


----------



## canouro

*Arcangelo Corelli - Violin Sonatas Op.V*
Lina Tur Bonet, Musica Alchemica ‎


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Wow, what a take on Roger Sessions! It sounds lyrical and almost Romantic, unlike any other. If you like your musical martini very dry, and in mono, then this is the drink for you. Recorded in the early-to-mid 1950s, the playing is impeccable and charged with understanding and meaning. These guys had no problems with music whatsoever. All geniuses.



Thank you Mandryka!


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102 

Anne-Sophie Mutter
Antonio Meneses 
Berlin Philharmonic / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## mvellom

Weinberg

Symphony No. 2 (Opus 30, 1946)
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, Kremerata Baltica

Symphony No. 21 ("Kaddish", Opus 152, 1991)
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Faramundo

While cooking in the late afternoon, it being dark outside, I listened to this CD in a dimly lit, vintage looking kitchen and it felt like cooking in the 16th century, with all the pots and ancient looking things my wife collected (me being part of the list) then the oven beeped because it was time to lower the temperature. I was back to the 21st century.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I think it obvious, yes, I agree. This was most definitely staged.


Luckily the candy is still in the box.


----------



## Rambler

*Polyphony directed by Stephen Layton* on hyperion















An interesting disc of American choral works by Barber, Bernstein, Copland and Thompson.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Mahler, Symphony Nr.5, with NYSO under Leonard Bernstein!* (from the Royal Collection / Sony)

Interstellar performance, my friends! FFFn perfection to die for! You can listen this one as a breath of fresh mountain air, or the first morning sunshine. It takes only a moment, because the time stops and remains only an instant of great music. I love you Maestro!


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
_Carnegie Hall presents: The 40th Anniversary Remaster from Original Tapes (2009)_
*Terry Riley*
Center of Creative and Performing Arts (SUNY-Buffalo)

_Columbia Masterworks - Sony_


----------



## mvellom

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64
Heifitz, Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Saint Nicolas & A Ceremony of Carols* Choir of King's College, Cambridge directed by Sir David Willcocks on EMI









The choral tradition has been an important part in English music, and there are many English composers who shine in this field.

This disc demonstrates what a talent Britten had in creating sheer magic in sound in comparatively intimate music.


----------



## mvellom

Haydn, Symphony No. 44 in E minor 'Trauer'
Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets, op. 18, nos.1-3









Borodin Quartet 
Rostislav Dubinsky
Yaroslav Alexandov
DmitryShebalin
Valentin Berlinsky*


----------



## Rambler

*Bernstein: On The Town* London Voices, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas on DG








Not exactly classical - but I don't mind the occasional foray into 'musical' territory - provided there is plenty of musical interest. This rendition of On The Town seems pretty good to my ear - even if it was recorded in the wrong town (London).


----------



## mvellom

Schubert, Symphony No. 9 in C Major D 944 "The Great", Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Colin M

I absolutely love this version also! But it is also an experience to hear the master himself play this with Cluytens, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise from 1957. This was with the master in fine form and some time still before DSCH developed his perplexing hand problem that left him largely unable to keep up with his music ever again. Highly recommended... *Shostakovich Plays Shostakovich* (Warner, mono),



Dimace said:


> I remember the first time I listened *Shostakovich Piano Concerto Nr.2 in F M*. I said: What is this? What a Bartokian (sic) composition is this? Here is nothing to be remembered. All this until the time the second movement (andante) started. It was like a thunder hit my body and soul. Tears came to my eyes and since then I consider this part as one of the best romantic pieces in music history. (the 3rd movement / allegro is also nothing special for me always)
> 
> As I have written, Dmitri is a phenomenon. A composer who can write the BEST music in the universe, but instead to do this he is composing (some time) meaningless music for a FFFFn regime, Stalin and his bloody party. His *Symphony for Strings op.118 *is also a very good work, with many romantic elements and a great peace feeling throughout, something it looks like to Sibelius work.
> 
> This recording is special for me, because we have *Maxim (GREAT conductor) Shostakovich and Dmitri (his son, GREAT pianist) together. * Buy this one with confidence! It has a low price and GREAT artistic value.
> 
> View attachment 127027


----------



## MusicSybarite

Weston said:


> *Jongen: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 23
> Ensemble Joseph Jongen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was to be the big sprawling main act tonight, but I have little to say about it. All four movements have a lilting song quality one might hear in a turn of the century cabaret or salon. It's not exactly what I was hoping for, though I have enjoyed Jongen in the past. The 3rd movement however is quite beautiful and redeems the piece somewhat. Its mournful melody is ever so slightly askew from common practice, making it seem an almost bittersweet slowed down carnival theme as one might hear in a dark film. Or not. I may be way out in left field on my interpretation trying to hear something that isn't there.


That Jongen's work impressed me the first time I got acquainted with it. It's a big-scale piano quartet, but full of interesting ideas. The other work I ravish is his Concert à cinq for flute, harp and string trio. That is what I call sheer beauty!!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Tsaraslondon said:


> One of Karajan's greatest Tchaikovsky recordings. It was actually Marina Frilova-Walker 's top choice for the symphony when she compared recordings for BBC Radio 3's Building a Library back in 2016.
> 
> Karajan recorded the symphony several times, so please note this is the 1971 performance. Mine has a different catalogue number, though the cover is otherwise identical.


Have you ever heard his 5th on that label? It's superb, I especially love the timpani and brass. The sound quality is not perfect, though.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Luckily the candy is still in the box.


LOL :tiphat:

....................


----------



## eljr




----------



## Weston

*19-11-25 orchestral*

*Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations, for orchestra
Hannu Koivula / Royal Scottish National Orchestra*










I had to start this piece over. I couldn't hear the quiet but ominous opening while the cursed jetliners were flying over the house. We are firmly in the realm of a mystical epic film with this tone poem. I love its mood and Rautavaara's trademark detuning effect. It's even got jump scares! These visitations must not be entirely by cuddly guardian angels.

*Chadwick: Thalia
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra*










My hometown band! I seldom get to go see them though. This is a pleasant enough light romantic tone poem with lively horn work.

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 in A minor, Op.56 - "Scottish"
Neville Marriner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields*










Sometimes I have trouble listening to Mendelssohn when he gets frenetic, especially in some of his chamber works, but that is not the case here. Even the Vivace 2nd movement is decaffeinated in comparison to some of his other works, but I understand this is a relatively mature piece composed over a period of several years. I found this symphony a highly enjoyable return to mainstream classical listening. I'd rate this recording as just about definitive, though I could have used a tiny bit more brightness in the strings. I'm not sure the picture is the edition I have but I believe the recording is the same.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Bruckner today.

Bruckner: Symphonies 1 (Linz) & 2 (1877). Barenboim Berlin. His First is one of my favourite recordings. The second is good but the first movement doesn't really gel.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (Nowak) . Karl Bohm/Vienna. This collection of 6 conductors and the nine symphonies is really fascinating. The Third is led by Bohm and is solid and well considered throughout though the recording can get a little harsh sometimes.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4. Celidibache, Munich. I'm not always in the mood for Celi but today I guess I was and loved his very personal, expansive take on this favourite.


----------



## WVdave

The Art of Itzhak Perlman
EMI Classics 7 64617 2, 4 CD compilation, USA, 1993.


----------



## RockyIII

Weston said:


> *Chadwick: Thalia
> Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hometown band! I seldom get to go see them though. This is a pleasant enough light romantic tone poem with lively horn work.


I haven't heard this one, but I like their recording of Amy Beach's Gaelic Symphony and Piano Concerto, also on Naxos.

Rocky


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de 
Lassus - Claude Le Jeune, - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Rogerx

Anton & Paul Wranitzky: Concertos and Symphonies

Münchener Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths

Vranický, A: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 11
Vranický, P: Cello Concerto in C major, Op. 27
Vranický, P: Symphony in D major, Op. 16 No. 3
Wranitzky, P: Cello Concerto in C major, Op. 27


----------



## Rogerx

_Aria: Opera Without Words_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (Piano)

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Puccini: A Portrait of Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Saint-Saëns: Amour, viens aider ma faiblesse (Samson et Dalila)
Strauss, J, II: Soirée de Vienne
Strauss, R: Ramble on Love Duet (from Der Rosenkavalier)
Wagner: Die Walküre: Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Symphonies 95-96-97

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Merl

As a break from the Miro Bethoven Quartets I played this one on the way home. Hard to believe its over 20 years old. Still a great recording.


----------



## Rogerx

The Rite of Spring & other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos
Stravinsky: Madrid
Stravinsky: Tango
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Symphony no 2 in B minor* - London Symphony Orchestra - Jean Martinon
*String Quartet no 2 in D major* - Borodin Quartet
*In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony no 3 in A minor* - L'Orchestre de la Suisse-Romande - Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Cello Suites

Alban Gerhardt (cello)



> Gramophone Magazine April 2019
> 
> Gerhardt says he has been wary of recording the Bach Suites before he was good and ready…In any case, his performances do not sound like the kind that would ever have become set in stone; they are too personal and spontaneous-sounding for that…Gerhardt can sound deliciously at ease in this music…And his sound is glorious - a silvery tenor register capping an overall tone that is rich without ever being overbearing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

MusicSybarite said:


> Have you ever heard his 5th on that label? It's superb, I especially love the timpani and brass. The sound quality is not perfect, though.


No, I don't have his 5th. I actually have two different Mravinsky recordings, one the stereo DG, and the other on Olympia. Both are so good I've never been tempted to get another.

With a few exceptions, I don't really go for multiple versions of one work. With limited resources I tend to buy single recordings of a lot of different ones.


----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach - Aria 'Erbarme Dich' from st. Matthew's Passion & 'Agnus Dei' from Mass in B minor









J.S. Bach cantatas BWV 82 & 169


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Huit Préludes
La Fauvette des Jardins


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - works for harpsichord part one of two this morning and early afternoon.

_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (bet. c. 1704 and 1713):



_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_ book one - 24 preludes and fugues BWV846-869 (by 1722):










_Goldberg Variations_ BWV988 (by 1741):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karol Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, op.53. Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## 13hm13

Golden Duet-- Elena Sorokina & Alexander Bakhchiev, piano Evgeni Korolev, piano Lupka Khadzhigeorgieva, piano Carl Czerny (1791-1857). Concerto for piano four-hands &orchestra Johann Sebastian Bach, etc.


----------



## Vasks

_Norwegians .. non troppo_

*Groven - Hjalarljod Overture (Engeset/Naxos)
Sinding - Symphony #1 (Dausgaard/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

The Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1



> Gramophone Magazine June 2015
> 
> Gabetta and Chamayou's approach is very persuasive, above all in the finale [of the Chopin Sonata] which generates an irresistible rhythmic momentum


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.38


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127068


*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*

Cello Concerto in A minor, H432
Cello Concerto in B flat major, H436
Cello Concerto in A major, H439

Arcangelo
Jonathan Cohen, conductor
Nicolas Altstaedt, cello

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati



> Gramophone Magazine October 2019
> 
> Tetzlaff may at times excitedly rush his fences, but in collaboration with Robin Ticciati and his alert Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, he transforms aspects of what so many have treated as a sort of Holy Grail into a beer tankard…If Beethoven's Concerto emerges as uncompromisingly provocative, Tetzlaff's Sibelius also errs on the side of danger…In many respects, a real knock-out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge BWV 1080


----------



## sonance

John Kinsella: Hommage
- Symphony no. 9
- Hommage à Clarence
- Nocturne for cello and string orchestra
- Elegy for strings
- Prelude and Toccata for string orchestra
Irish Chamber Orchestra/Andrew Gourlay (resp. Anthony Marwood for "Prelude and Toccata") (ico)









(physical CD only available via Irish Chamber Orchestra's website)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127069


*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*

Hamburg Sinfonias Nos. 1-6

Capella Istropolitana
Christian Benda, conductor and cellist

1997


----------



## robin4

*Schubert/Liszt: Ständchen (Serenade)*

Khatia Buniatishvili



"Ständchen", D 889, (known in English by its first line "Hark, hark, the lark" or "Serenade") is a lied for solo voice and piano by Franz Schubert, composed in July 1826.

*Serenade ('Hark, hark! The lark!')*

William Shakespeare

Hark, hark! the lark at heaven's gate sings,
And Phoebus 'gins arise,

His steeds to water at those springs
On chalic'd flowers that lies;

And winking Mary-buds begin
To ope their golden eyes;

With everything that pretty is,
My lady sweet, arise;

Arise, arise!


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms String Quartet Op. 51, No. 2 by the Takács Quartet.


----------



## Marinera

*The Trio Sonata in 18th-Century Germany* - J.G.Goldberg, J.F.Fasch, J.C.F.Bach, J.G.Graun, G.P.Telemann, C.P.E. Bach
*London Baroque*, disk 6


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Tchaikovsky was recorded in 1973, the rest in 1963. Live recordings with a somewhat bronchial audience and sound only so so, but performances incandescent, superbly played. Mravinsky's control over his forces is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## sonance

Julius Zarębski: Piano Quintet (and works for piano solo)
Wojciech Świtała, piano; Royal String Quartet (bearton)


----------



## canouro

*Borodin ‎- Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## robin4

*Bernard Herrmann influenced by R. Wagner*






*Esa-Pekka Salonen *conducts the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in* Bernard Herrmann's "Scene d'amour" from Hitchcock's "Vertigo"*






*SCENE D'AMOUR from 'Vertigo' by Bernard Herrmann (Score Video)*


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Serenade in D major, K. 250 "Haffner" 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Marinera

Werner Güra sings Schubert - _Schwanengesang_ and choral lieder _Im Gegenwärtigen Vergangenes __D.710_ & _Nachthelle D.892_
Christoph Berner - pianoforte Ehrbar


----------



## Marinera

Telemann, Graupner, Schultze - Recorder Concertos


----------



## canouro

*Borodin*

Requiem
Polovtsian Dances and Suite from Prince Igor
Nocturne from String Quartet No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Petite Suite

_Geoffrey Simon, Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus_


----------



## Merl

Barenboim's Bruckner 9 from this set today. An outstanding, powerful and committed reading and one I personally rate highly.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 1, 2, & 3 - Paul Lewis.


----------



## pmsummer

VENI, VENI, EMMANUEL*
"...AS OTHERS SEE US..."**
*James MacMillan*
_Evelyn Glennie_ - percussion soloist
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste - conductor*
James MacMillan - conductor**
_
Catalyst_


----------



## canouro

*Rhapsodies*
Franz Liszt, George Enescu, Bedřich Smetana, Richard Wagner

_Leopold Stokowski, RCA Victor Orchestra, Symphony of the Air_


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> John Kinsella: Hommage
> - Symphony no. 9
> - Hommage à Clarence
> - Nocturne for cello and string orchestra
> - Elegy for strings
> - Prelude and Toccata for string orchestra
> Irish Chamber Orchestra/Andrew Gourlay (resp. Anthony Marwood for "Prelude and Toccata") (ico)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (physical CD only available via Irish Chamber Orchestra's website)


A great composer. Do you know his other symphonies?


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - works for harpsichord part two of two for tonight (_WTC II_), concluding tomorrow morning (_AoF_).

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_ book II BWV870-893 (by 1742):










_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (bet. c. 1742 and 1750 inc.):


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Cello Concertos 

Mstislav Rostropovich 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rambler

*the world of Britten* on Decca








I've had this disc ages - and it makes a pretty good introduction to the composer for those unfamiliar with him. Britten's is a very particular sound world that may not for all tastes - but I find it compelling.


----------



## millionrainbows

Recent acquisitions from Berkshire. New music on two SACD discs. The beautiful _Dann und nur Dann, Wenn (1997)_ by Klaus Feldman (1951-), with beautiful classical guitar and electronics, and Raphael Heinrich's (1959-) _Sonate für Flöte solo 1992).
_


Also, the achingly beautiful Brahms Piano Quartet Op. 25 orchestrated by Arnold Schoenberg, in SACD. This sounds fantastic in SACD surround. I'm hearing details I have never heard before in this music. The sound is silky and open-aired. I also find that I can stand longer listening sessions because I am less fatigued.


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

eljr said:


>


It's nice to see someone listening to Karl Jenkins (former UK jazz group Soft Machine keyboardist) without disparaging him. Although I don't go for everything he's done, I do like his Diamond Music which was used in a DeBeers diamond commercial, and is often subjected to withering criticism.













The music at first seems arbitrary, like most, then suddenly, the string players 'snap to' and are transported to a new place, where they know the music is something new and special, although familiar. It's very heartening to see a present-day composer making music this 'traditional,' yet so effective. It's in his blood, it's in the water, it's part of his manifestation of being, and there is hope for Humanity with each new birth.


----------



## agoukass

Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor 
Rossini: Introduction, Theme, and Variations 
Mozart: Andante in A 

Richard Stoltzman
Mostly Mozart Festival Orchestra / Alexander Schneider


----------



## 13hm13

Light dinner music ...

Cartellieri - Concertos for Clarinet and Orchestra - Dieter Klöcker


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartets, op.20 no.4, op.20 no.5, op.33 no.2, op.33 no.3 and op.33 no.6









Pro Arte Quartet
Alphonse Onnou
Laurent Halleux
Germain Prévost
Robert Maas*


----------



## Rambler

*Walter Braunfels: Quintet for String Orchestra & Sinfonia Concertante* Munchner Rundfunkorchester conducted by Ulf Schirmer on cpo








This composer was unknown to me until earlier this year - I now have two CD's by him.

He's a pretty neglected composer. A shame as the quality of the music is high - although very conservative for a post World War II. The Quintet reminds me somewhat of early Schoenberg.


----------



## eljr

millionrainbows said:


> It's nice to see someone listening to Karl Jenkins (former UK jazz group Soft Machine keyboardist) without disparaging him. Although I don't go for everything he's done, I do like his Diamond Music which was used in a DeBeers diamond commercial, and is often subjected to withering criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music at first seems arbitrary, like most, then suddenly, the string players 'snap to' and are transported to a new place, where they know the music is something new and special, although familiar. It's very heartening to see a present-day composer making music this 'traditional,' yet so effective. It's in his blood, it's in the water, it's part of his manifestation of being, and there is hope for Humanity with each new birth.


Karl Jenkins, according to several reckonings, is the most often performed active classical composer. He is admired and reviled in equal measure, and there is no sense in trying to reconcile those camps here.


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
_Medieval Songs from the_
*Benediktbeuren Manuscript*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## eljr




----------



## xankl

Ah that's something I didn't know, thanks. The Soft Machine connection. Hah. I liked their music somewhere back there. Saw them in London in about 1974, which kind of dates both mr Jenkins and me. And nice to find I enjoy his output, what I've heard, in his more recent incarnation.
current listening, Bach from this


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Overtures 'Name Day' & 'King Stephen' - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.

Two overtures I am largely unfamiliar with both pleasant enough but as I am not a big 'overture' guy I won't be rushing back to play them again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Corelli*

Rachmaninov sure knew now to write variations.


----------



## 13hm13

Kalkbrenner PC 1.

Listening on streaming ... the orig. LP art looks like:









Recorded in June, 1973

Kalkbrenner* / Hummel*, Hans Kann, Hamburg Symphony*, Heribert Beissel ‎- Piano Concerto No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 61 / Grand Piano Concerto "Les Adieux", Op. 110
Label: VOX/Turnabout ‎- TV 334 561


----------



## Malx

Ending the evening with Lucia Popp accompanied on piano by Wolfgang Sawallisch:
Richard Strauss, 8 Lieder Op 10, 3 Liebeslieder & a further 10 Lieder.

It is only rarely I listen to lieder but when I do I usually end up enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Rambler

*Piano Music by William Alwyn (and Doreen Carwithen)* Mark Bebbington on Somm















Twentieth century English piano music by William Alwyn and Doreen Carwithen - who later married William Alwyn.

Rather pleasing and well played and recorded.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dulova Harps On

In a Handel mood today.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Wow, what an amazing piece of music. Unfortunately, I don't like the Heldenleben as much. I wonder what would be a good next step with Strauss' tone poetry. Maybe what would be best is going all out, and getting the Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden box (9CDs, I believe) while it's still cheap...


----------



## Weston

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 127069
> 
> 
> *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
> 
> Hamburg Sinfonias Nos. 1-6
> 
> Capella Istropolitana
> Christian Benda, conductor and cellist
> 
> 1997


You were really into CPE. I love his works but I would be a little jumpy after the first cd. He can be overwhelming in notes per second.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Corelli*
> 
> Rachmaninov sure knew now to write variations.
> 
> View attachment 127093


I almost picked this up when it was on sale for an incredible price some years back. But I kept vacillating. I wonder if it's a good way to fill in some gaps.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127101


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

Royal Opera Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

recorded 1971, digitally remastered 2001, reissued 2016


----------



## Weston

*19-11-26 Chamber and keyboard*

*Schubert: Rondo Brillant In B Minor Op. 70, D 895
Denes Zsigmondy, violin, with Annelise Nissen, piano*










Wonderful piece played with maybe a little too much violence here. It's Rondo Brilliant not Rondo Vigaroso. :lol: (I know you're thinking I've got some cheesy albums in my collection.)

*Weber: Piano Sonata No. 4 in E minor, Op. 70 (J. 287)
Alexander Paley, piano*










How far we have come from "Invitation to the Dance," a work that had always cemented Weber in my mind as a lightweight. This work is firmly in transition to early romantic and features a few passages I can't compare to anyone else including some odd ornamentation and unusual arpreggios I found very engaging if too brief.

*Beethoven: Sonata For Piano And Violin Op. 30 No. 3 In G Major
Ralph Holmes, violin (Stradivarius); Richard Burnet, fortepiano (Graf) *










Not the "Kreutzer" but the Op. 30, No. 3 (or violin sonata No. 8) tonight. There's nothing like good old Ludwig van! He never fails to entertain me. This is a fiery performance. I can't say I'm very distracted by the period instruments. The Graf might be a bit brighter and less sustained than modern pianos but that's all. The second movement minuetto seems to suspend time and even to transcend it somehow. The finale is a moment of elation preserved in notes. I think this movement demonstrates the seldom extant _una corda_ pedal technique that period pianos had. The ostinato bass becomes a soft buzzing that sounds very hurdy-gurdy-like. Now that I think on it, it sounds a lot like a more complex Musette as in Bach's Anna Magdelena Notebook.

I love this stuff! I love music!


----------



## Rogerx

Saint Saëns - Ballet: Andromaque/Ascanio: Ballet Music/La Jota Aragonese, Op. 64/Les barbares, R. 295: Prologue/

Overture to the opera 'La Princesse jaune', Op. 30

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Jun Märkl


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33/ Gulda: Concerto for cello and windband

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Alexander Joel


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)/ Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Koechlin - Chamber works for oboe

Lajos Lencsés (oboe and cor anglais), Parisii-Quartet

Koechlin: Deux Monodies
Koechlin: Le Repos du Titre
Koechlin: Monodie pour cor anglais
Koechlin: Monodies (11), Op. 216
Koechlin: Quatorze Pieces
Koechlin: Sonate a 7, Op. 221
Koechlin: Sonate a sept


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Clairières dans le ciel
Trois morceaux pour piano
Quatre mélodies*

Jean-Paul Fouchécourt - Tenor
Sonia de Beaufort - Mezzo-soprano
Alain Jacquon - PIano

Lili Boulanger's early death in 1918, at the age of 24, robbed us of one of the great voices in early twentieth century French music, as this disc cleary demonstrates.

Excellent performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 4.
*
Mravinsky's conducting is thrillingly dramatic and his control of the orchestra absolutely amazing. Still one of the greatest performances of this symphony ever to be recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Iestyn Davies (Orfeo), Sophie Bevan (Euridice), Rebecca Bottone (Amor)

La Nuova Musica, David Bates



> BBC Music Magazine Christmas 2019
> 
> Bates is, like Gluck, wonderfully radical. Where other directors smooth over disjunctions, he revels in rupture…This is directorship at its most alert, and aiding Bates is an optimal cast…Davies radiates Orfeo's impassioned tenderness, changing vocal colours as the drama demands. Sophie Bevan's Euridice swings, with blazing bravura and increasing intensity, from anguish to narcissism…It's the stuff of Gluck's dreams.


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> A great composer. Do you know his other symphonies?


MusicSybarite: Re: John Kinsella
Yes, altogether I've got the symphonies nos. 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, and 10 (plus the cello concerto no. 2 performed by Carlos Prieto). As far as I see there are no recordings of nos. 1, 2, and 8. Given the quality of his symphonies this is a really awful neglect. - On November 29 the world premiere of his symphony no. 11 will take place in Dublin, see:
https://www.cmc.ie/events/2019/nov/john-kinsella-world-premiere

Hopefully there will be a recording of this new symphony. I hope as well that all his string quartets (and other chamber music) will be recorded, too. According to Wikipedia there are five string quartets until now, only the third has been recorded - which I don't have yet.

I am very happy to have come across Kinsella's music.

Listening now:
Boris Blacher: Works for Orchestra
- Concertante Music
- Suite from the Opera "Fürstin Tarakanowa"
- Two Inventions
- Music for Cleveland
- Concerto for Clarinet and Chamber Orchestra
Dimitri Ashkenazy, clarinet; Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Vladimir Ashkenazy (ondine)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## millionrainbows

eljr said:


> Karl Jenkins, according to several reckonings, is the most often performed active classical composer. He is admired and reviled in equal measure, and there is no sense in trying to reconcile those camps here.


That may be true. However, I come to create friction, and promote the music I like. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

That guy really looks the part!


----------



## millionrainbows

The mastering on these Warner Classic boxes is very good, and the prices are almost ridiculous! 
I just got this Klemperer/Wagner box (5 remastered CDs + booklet for $12!), and am very impressed. It also has a disc of Richard Strauss tone poems, and _Metamorphosen.
_
I really like Klemperer. He was said to be bipolar, if you believe that sort of thing, and this adds to his mystique for me. I imagine his renderings of Wagner's overtures to be charged with an eccentric energy, animated by the mania and dysphoria he was supposedly experiencing. After all, shouldn't Wagner be experienced as an _extreme,_ as Woodduck has said? This is extreme Wagner for me: expansive, eccentric, stratospheric highs and oceanic lows. Thanks to starthrower for apprising us of this release.


----------



## Vasks

_90 minute Requiem_


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
Maurizio Pollini (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ries: Der Sieg des Glaubens

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max.


----------



## Duncan

*Women of Firsts

Art-songs by the first Important Twentieth Century Women Composers

from the Czech Republic, Poland, United States, and France*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_msZk3J7kdKEX6a72se7WdquitQ2dSR_x4


----------



## Duncan

*Lili Boulanger: Works for Choir and Orchestra*

*Sonia de Beaufort (mezzo-soprano) Martial Defontaine (tenor) Vincent Le Texier (baritone)

Choeur Symphonique de Namur/Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Mark Stringer*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lluuC1jQOfbMwsGNDIC3fPQ2spIzq0anA

*Works*

Boulanger, L: D'un matin de printemps
Boulanger, L: D'un soir triste
Boulanger, L: Pour les funérailles d'un soldat
Boulanger, L: Psalm 24 'La terre appartient a l'Eternel'
Boulanger, L: Psalm 129 'Ils m'ont assez opprimé dès ma jeunesse'
Boulanger, L: Psalm 130: 'Du fond de l'abîme'
Boulanger, L: Vieille Prière bouddhique


----------



## canouro

*Telemann ‎- Suites (Overtures), Concerto E Minor*
Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried Von Der Goltz


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127109


*Franz Liszt*

A Faust Symphony (1)
Les Préludes (2)
Prometheus (2)
Dante Symphony (3)

(1) Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
(2) London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir George Solti, conductor

(3) L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Jesús López Cobos, conductor

recorded 1977, 1981, 1986; compilation 2000


----------



## millionrainbows

Probably the best Beethoven set I have ever heard; and in SACD to boot!


----------



## robin4

Composer Diego Navarro conducts the Tenerife Symphony Orchestra performing *the theme from "North by Northwest"* during the BERNARD HERRMANN TRIBUTE.








*Bernard Herrmann - Overture "North by Northwest" (1959)*


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> That guy really looks the part!


And he plays the parts very well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 127107
> 
> 
> *Lili Boulanger: Works for Choir and Orchestra*
> 
> *Sonia de Beaufort (mezzo-soprano) Martial Defontaine (tenor) Vincent Le Texier (baritone)
> 
> Choeur Symphonique de Namur/Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Mark Stringer*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lluuC1jQOfbMwsGNDIC3fPQ2spIzq0anA
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Boulanger, L: D'un matin de printemps
> Boulanger, L: D'un soir triste
> Boulanger, L: Pour les funérailles d'un soldat
> Boulanger, L: Psalm 24 'La terre appartient a l'Eternel'
> Boulanger, L: Psalm 129 'Ils m'ont assez opprimé dès ma jeunesse'
> Boulanger, L: Psalm 130: 'Du fond de l'abîme'
> Boulanger, L: Vieille Prière bouddhique


Coincidentally I was listening to Lili Boulanger today too, as you may have seen.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part one for late afternoon/early evening.

_Four Motets_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1921):



_Sonnet II_ for piano (1919):
_The Cat and the Mouse_ - 'scherzo humoristique' for piano (1920):
_Three Moods_ for piano (1920-21):
Piano Sonata in G (1920-21):
_Passacaglia_ for piano (1921-22):



_Grohg_ - ballet in one act (1922-25 - rev. 1932):



_Music for the Theatre_ for orchestra (1925):
Piano Concerto (1926):



_Two Preludes_ for violin and piano (1919 and 1921):
_Two Pieces_ for violin and piano (1926):


----------



## Colin M

Ralph Vaughn Williams Symphony no. 9 in Em (1956) Manze, Royal Liverpool.

A great performance of a very under appreciated work, one of his final compositions after a long and illustrious journey. We now know that RVW didn't fully understand what he had created, writing, "... and the music must be left to speak for itself - whatever that may mean."


----------



## robin4

*00, 0, and 1*


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1 from the Warner box which includes the original jacket sleeves without the EMI logo. The second half of this box contains historical mono recordings. The first six are 60s stereo.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not very confident to write about what happened in AUSWITCHZ. Despite this I have no fear to face the terror the same way faced it thousands or millions of its victims. *Pavel Haas* was among them. The great Czech composer gassed at 17th October 1944, one day after his transportation to the camp. *This one, my friends is a SPARKLING opera.* Reminds us only from outside the horror and the death the composer faced. But it speaks for death, annihilation, terror, extorsion, PURSUITS and seductions! I really believe that you must listen this GREAT opera, my friends. To see the ability and the potential of this almost unknown composer, who had every ability and power to become the new Dvorak, Suk or Fibich, but the hard luck hit him in very young age. Guys like him, for me, are more important than many famous composers, who died in their warm bets. They are the real victors of our art and bright examples of human beings.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 36 -- Philippe Jordan conducting the Vienna Symphony Orchestra. Live recording, March 8-9, 2017, Goldener Saal, Musikverein, Wein.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Weston

robin4 said:


> *Bernard Herrmann - Overture "North by Northwest" (1959)*


Well, he must not be that good a composer if I can read his manuscript.


----------



## canouro

*Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco - Concerti*
Concerto Köln


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F major, Op. 102 -- Dmitri Alexeev, piano; Jerzy Maksymiuk conducting the English Chamber Orchestra. This disc is EMI Classics for Pleasure CD CD-CFP 4547. Recorded in St. John's Smith Square (London), May 1983.

I've had this recording for quite a few years but haven't listened to it (or any other Shostakovich, for that matter) for a long time. One of the earlier posts here (by Dimace, a couple of days ago) led me to queue this up to refresh my memory of it. I agree, the second movement andante is exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> I'm not very confident to write about what happened in AUSWITCHZ. Despite this I have no fear to face the terror the same way faced it thousands or millions of its victims. *Pavel Haas* was among them. The great Czech composer gassed at 17th October 1944, one day after his transportation to the camp. *This one, my friends is a SPARKLING opera.* Reminds us only from outside the horror and the death the composer faced. But it speaks for death, annihilation, terror, extorsion, PURSUITS and seductions! I really believe that you must listen this GREAT opera, my friends. To see the ability and the potential of this almost unknown composer, who had every ability and power to become the new Dvorak, Suk or Fibich, but the hard luck hit him in very young age. Guys like him, for me, are more important than many famous composers, who died in their warm bets. They are the real victors of our art and bright examples of human beings.
> 
> View attachment 127112


Decca's _Entartete_ project was both thought-provoking and enterprising - my only regret is that they didn't delve even deeper. The above work by Haas intrigued me but I failed to buy this recording before prices skyrocketed. Well done, Dimace - I'm glad somebody bought it!


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> To see the ability and the potential of this almost unknown composer, who had every ability and power to become the new Dvorak, Suk or Fibich, but the hard luck hit him in very young age. Guys like him, for me, are more important than many famous composers, who died in their warm bets. They are the real victors of our art and bright examples of human beings.


That's a nice way to see it, Dimace.


----------



## Faramundo

I really enjoyed concentrating on the 5th today. A remarkable work.


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> _Grohg_ - ballet in one act (1922-25 - rev. 1932):


My favorite on this disc is the Prelude for wind quintet.


----------



## Eramire156

*Karol Szymanowski
String Quartet no.1 in C major, op.37
String Quartet no.2, op.56

Anton Webern
"Langsamer Satz" for String Quartet 









Carmina Quartet *


----------



## millionrainbows

Paavo Järvi, Beethoven, Third Symphony, SACD. It sounds absolutely fantastic, and Järvi does a splendid job. I think this is the most important newer version of the Complete Symphonies out there.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled this one out of the mailbox.... (sorry picture is so big).










*Works on CD*

1) Midsummer Song

Kremerata Baltica, chamber orchestra
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, conductor

2) Songs of Sunset and Dawn

A second (DVD) is included. 
Going for the impossible - A Portrait (Features A documentary about Grazinyte-Tyia)).

Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra
Giedre Slekyte, conductor


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2 from the Warner box. Added to the CD is Piano Concerto in G.


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Piano Concertos 2 & 3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Richard Strauss*: I wonder what would be a good next step with Strauss' tone poetry. Maybe what would be best is going all out, and getting the Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden box (9CDs, I believe) while it's still cheap...


Take that "maybe" and make it a "definitely."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> I almost picked this up when it was on sale for an incredible price some years back. But I kept vacillating. I wonder if it's a good way to fill in some gaps.


Coming in at 32 CDs, it will definitely fill gaps if you're a Rachmaninov fan. The performers/conductors in this set are first-rate.

He wrote a ton of solo piano pieces, and they're all there; it's kind of overwhelming at first listen. Plus his vocal works and operas, most of which I will probably never listen to, because I dislike opera. Even his juvenalia, which really aren't that bad and which I probably would never have heard otherwise.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, 8 Etudes-Tableaux.*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> I'm not very confident to write about what happened in AUSWITCHZ. Despite this I have no fear to face the terror the same way faced it thousands or millions of its victims. *Pavel Haas* was among them. The great Czech composer gassed at 17th October 1944, one day after his transportation to the camp. *This one, my friends is a SPARKLING opera.* Reminds us only from outside the horror and the death the composer faced. But it speaks for death, annihilation, terror, extorsion, PURSUITS and seductions! I really believe that you must listen this GREAT opera, my friends. To see the ability and the potential of this almost unknown composer, who had every ability and power to become the new Dvorak, Suk or Fibich, but the hard luck hit him in very young age. Guys like him, for me, are more important than many famous composers, who died in their warm bets. They are the real victors of our art and bright examples of human beings.
> 
> View attachment 127112


Thank you for this post,I will look at it or more precise listen to it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> MusicSybarite: Re: John Kinsella
> Yes, altogether I've got the symphonies nos. 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, and 10 (plus the cello concerto no. 2 performed by Carlos Prieto). As far as I see there are no recordings of nos. 1, 2, and 8. Given the quality of his symphonies this is a really awful neglect. - On November 29 the world premiere of his symphony no. 11 will take place in Dublin, see:
> https://www.cmc.ie/events/2019/nov/john-kinsella-world-premiere
> 
> Hopefully there will be a recording of this new symphony. I hope as well that all his string quartets (and other chamber music) will be recorded, too. According to Wikipedia there are five string quartets until now, only the third has been recorded - which I don't have yet.
> 
> I am very happy to have come across Kinsella's music.


Glad to read your positive impressions about him. I agree, his neglect is almost criminal, and I do hope record labels will bring to us more of his music.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dmitri Shostakovich: Concerto No. 2 in F Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 102 -- Yefim Bronfman, piano: Esa-Pekka Salonen leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The CD is Sony Classical 7464 60677-2 however I have it thanks to Apple Music. Recorded March 30, 1998 at Dorothy Chandler Pavillon, Los Angeles, California.

Listening to another performance of Shostakovich's second piano concerto, both at home and in the car running errands. Great to rediscover this music today after being reminded of it here on this forum. I do not have very many recordings with the LA Philharmonic, and they sound excellent here.

I am really enjoying getting back into a more regular routine, listening to my classical collection and sharing these brief exchanges with the folks here. The forum postings are always prompting me to listen to something I might otherwise not consider. Thanks to everyone here and I hope you all enjoy a safe and healthy Thanksgiving weekend, even those who might not observe this particular holiday!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127128


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Adagio in G minor (1)
17 Oboe Concertos, Op. 7 and 9 (2)
Sinfonia for 2 Oboes (2)

Capelia Istropolitana (1)
Richard Edlinger, conductor

The London Virtuosi (2)
John Georgiadis, conductor

1997


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral music by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## starthrower

Various Tone Poems


----------



## 13hm13

Victoria: Officium Defunctorum [Musica Ficta]

Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611)

Officium Defunctorum, 1605

Musica Ficta
Raúl Mallavibarrena


----------



## Weston

*19-11-27 The Big Big Orchestral Sounds*

*Respighi: Poema autunnale, for violin & orchestra, P. 146
Edward Downes / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Lydia Mordkovitch, violin*










We had a fine sunny autumn day here in Nashville and this is a perfect wistful rustic soundtrack to go with it. Dangerously beautiful without quite lapsing into the maudlin.

*Bantock: Russian Scenes 
Adrian Leaper / Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra*










Okay, I've heard better Bantock. This one just seems to be going through the motions with a march, a waltz, a rustic dance -- even a saber dance kind of thing. Another day I might love it. Tonight it's just okay, not astonishing. How spoiled we have become!

[Intermission -- there's a long haul ahead.]

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer, Miah Persson, soprano*










It's been a while since I listened to Mahler. This symphony seems a little easier to grasp than some of his others. It's fairly straightforward with easily remembered themes. Something reminds me vaguely of Beethoven's 6th. I can't imagine why. It's not the program nor any of the themes, it's just the orchestral flavor maybe? But then there's the crazy near dissonant tones in the 3rd movement coming as a huge surprise. Weird modulations are in the 3rd movement too if I'm hearing it correctly. The final modulation in the 3rd movement had me going "mmmmm." It's NICE! The lieder finale is okay I suppose. I can tell Bernard Hermann snagged some of the "bell theme" reprise for one of his scores, maybe North by Northwest. It sounds so familiar.

The recording for this album is outstanding as far as I can tell with my sub-par equipment and ears. Really top shelf stuff! It was an uplifting evening all around. I needed it.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314


----------



## Guest

Mahler Symphony No 7 (just the first movement) Neumann, Czech Phil.










I've listened to the work before, but I'm not really familiar with it.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique" -- Herbert von Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra

From this massive Warner Music Karajan collection (101 CDs) that will probably take forever for me to work my way through. Which is why I don't have the date of this recording or venue at hand as I write this post. My normal practice is to record that information in my Apple Music (formerly iTunes) library as I copy the discs into it. I put most but not all of these CDs into my library when I first received them - just over 2 years ago now - and haven't yet fully completed editing the track information for them all. This is what happens when one purchases music at a greater rate than it can be absorbed . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 29 & 26
( Analog)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Chamber Music Trios by Brahms, Schumann & Fruhling

Steven Isserlis, Michael Collins and Stephen Hough

Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Frühling: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op. 40
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen (4) for Clarinet, Viola & Piano, Op. 132/ Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book *2*

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## mikeh375

Listening to Harry B, what amazing musical imagination...


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*

This is a fine recording,I like it very much.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part two this morning and early afternoon.

_Vitebsk_ - study on a Jewish theme for piano trio (1929):



_Symphonic Ode_ for orchestra (1929 - rev. 1955):
_Short Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra (1933):



_Prelude_ for chamber orchestra, arr. of first movement of Symphony no.1, which was a revised version of the Symphony for Organ and Orchestra (orig. 1924 - rev. 1928 and arr. 1934):
_Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ - ballet in one act, arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1934 - arr. 1935):



_Piano Variations_ (1930):
Sextet for clarinet, two violins, viola, cello and piano (1937):










_El Salón México_ for orchestra (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Lully: Dies Irae, De Profondis & Te Deum

Choeur De Chambre Namur, Millenium Orchestra, Leonardo García Alarcón.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Just finished listening to all the symphonies in this set. I've had these recordings in my collection for such a long time that I'd probably forgotten just how good the performances are. Listening over the last couple of days for the first time in a few years, I was completely knocked out by the combination of emotional intensity and masterly control of the orchestra. Simply overwhelming.


----------



## Bourdon

*Guillaume Nivers (1632-1714)*

The CD contains twenty-four motets for the Holy Sacrament and eighteen for the Blessed Virgin

Henri Ledroid haute-contre
Michele Ledroit soprano
Louis Thiry organ
Anne-Marie Lasla viole de gambe


----------



## Joe B

Jan Lukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in motets by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## crmoorhead

Just got suggested this while browsing:






Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Rogerx

Beecke: Piano Concertos

World-Premiere Recordings (2016)

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Bayerisches Kammerorchester Bad Brückenau, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## Colin M

Copland Symphony No. 3 (1946) Slatkin, Detroit

An appropriately optimistic piece on American Thanksgiving. A beautiful affirmation of the collective spirit...


----------



## Duncan




----------



## Joe B

BBC 2019 Music Magazine 'Choral Award'


----------



## Duncan

*Rosa Feola: Musica e Poesia*

*Rosa Feola (soprano) & Iain Burnside (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nCVMeDOsHKT7njF5pm7AV5VSHkDgvLlho

Young soprano Rosa Feola captured international attention as a treble prize-winner at the Plácido Domingo World Opera Competition (2010). Attributed 'blazing star potential' for her sensitive phrasing and imaginative colouring of words (Telegraph), she brings her feel for text to this celebration of music and Italian poetry, in which master orchestrator Respighi paints Tuscan folk scenes and woodland deities and the virtuoso Liszt is inspired by Petrarch. Presenting the major singers of today and the stars of tomorrow, the Rosenblatt Recitals are London's only world-class season of opera recitals.

_"Feola is everything that Rosenblatt Recitals hope to discover - a beautiful voice in its youthful prime, an artist upon the threshold of an auspicious career...at the close of 'Pace non trovo', she rises to an effortless D flat - a high point, in every sense, of singing that is graced everywhere with an elegant sweetness without ever feeling sentimental or saccharine."_
- Gramophone

_"[Feola's] singing is marked by poise and eloquence, and she spins out seamless phrases with unflagging care for the words…even in the Liszt, which takes Feola into the higher, more dramatic reaches, there is no sense of her communication being hemmed in by vocal limitations. Pianist Iain Burnside is supportive and vivid throughout." _
- The Guardian

*Works*

Liszt: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for voice & piano, S270
Martucci: Tre pezzi, Op. 84
Ponchielli: Sonetto di Dante: 'Tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare'
Respighi: Deita silvane
Respighi: Quattro Rispetti toscani


----------



## Rogerx

Home; Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs



> Gramophone Magazine April 2018
> 
> The overriding impression is of a watertight musical partnership, one's attention divided equally between cellist and pianist….[Soltani] has all the qualities needed to win consistent critical acclaim, namely innate musicality, a yielding, svelte tone, an agile bowing arm and a skilful deployment of varied vibrato. Listening to him is a great pleasure.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127142


*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach*

Concerto in A minor, H 430
Concerto in G, H 445
Concerto in D minor, H 425

Kammerakademie Potsdam
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and director
Emmanuel Pahud, flute

2016


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Alfonso & Estrella" (Huss/Koch)
C. Schumann - Piano Trio, Op. 17 (Gelius et al/Arte Nova)
Liszt - From the Cradle to the Grave (Halasz/Naxos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127143


*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach*

Württemberg Sonatas

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2014


----------



## robin4

*Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg "The Master-Singers of Nuremberg")*, WWV 96, is a music drama (or opera) in three acts, written and composed by Richard Wagner.

The story is set in Nuremberg in the mid-16th century. At the time, Nuremberg was a free imperial city and one of the centers of the Renaissance in Northern Europe.

The story revolves around the city's guild of Meistersinger (Master Singers), an association of amateur poets and musicians who were primarily master craftsmen of various trades.

The master singers had developed a craftsmanlike approach to music-making, with an intricate system of rules for composing and performing songs.

One of the main characters, the cobbler-poet Hans Sachs, is based on a historical figure, Hans Sachs (1494-1576), the most famous of the master-singers.

Sachs tells them that the song is not his own, and also that it is in fact a beautiful song which the masters will love when they hear it sung correctly. To prove this, he calls a witness: Walther.

The people are so curious about the song (correctly worded as Morgenlich leuchtend im rosigen Schein) that they allow Walther to sing it, and everyone is won over in spite of its novelty.

Walther von Stolzing, a young knight from Franconia

Hans Sachs, cobbler, mastersinger

*Walther's prize song (Morgenich leuchte):*






Prize Song from Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg Act III

"In the evening twilight, night enfolded me;
on a steep path
I had approached
a spring
of pure water,
which laughed enticingly to me:
there beneath a laurel-tree,
with stars shining brightly through its leaves,
in a poet's waking dream I beheld,
holy and fair of countenance,
and sprinkling me with the precious water,
the most wonderful woman,
the Muse of Parnassus!"

"Most gracious day,
to which I awoke from a poet's dream!
The Paradise of which I had dreamed
in heavenly, new-transfigured splendour
lay bright before me,
to which the spring laughingly now showed me the path;
she, born there,
my heart's elect,
earth's loveliest picture,
destined to be my Muse,
as holy and grave as she is mild,
was boldly wooed by me;
in the sun's bright daylight,
through victory in song, I had won
Parnassus and Paradise!"






*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnburg - Finale*


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Serenade In G, K.525 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" -- Herbert von Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra

Sometimes it's nice to return to one of those well-known favorites; I think that it has been a long time since I've listened to Eine Kleine Nachtmusik!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Te Deum- Psalm 150*-Helgoland

Ruth Welting (soprano)*

Jessye Norman (soprano), Yvonne Minton (contralto), David Rendall (tenor), Samuel Ramey (bass)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## robin4

*Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Overture)*

Rome. Toscanini Philharmonic

Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B Minor, op. 54 -- André Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. This is EMI CD CDM 7 69564 2. The Shostakovich performance was recorded at Abbey Road Studios, London, December, 1973.

This is next up in my listening queue for this morning. I believe that I have had this CD for quite a few years but don't recall listening to it previously, so it's time to give it another spin. I have just a few recordings in my collection with André Previn as the conductor.

By the way - Happy Thanksgiving!

(is there a thread for Thanksgiving music? Is there even such a thing as Thanksgiving music?)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Duncan

Phil in Magnolia said:


> By the way - Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> (is there a thread for Thanksgiving music? Is there even such a thing as Thanksgiving music?)


Thank you for the kind sentiment and a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and to the rest of our American friends!

Canadian Thanksgiving is celebrated on the second Monday of October and the Americans celebrate theirs on the fourth Thursday of November (an easy way to keep the difference in mind is "Canada Leads and America Follows) - :lol:

- and here is a Thanksgiving-themed playlist of classical compositions -

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/music-for-thanksgiving/

and a Thanksgiving-themed playlist of pop music tunes -

https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/music/a50892/best-thanksgiving-songs-holiday-playlist/

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C Major, Op. 48, TH 48 -- Yutaka Sado leading the Tonkünstler Orchestra. Recorded at Auditorium Grafenegg, Austria, from 28 September to 2 October, 2017.

I remember first discovering Tchaikovsky's beautiful Serenade for Strings many years ago, and it continues to be one of my favorite compositions. I ran across this particular performance a couple of months ago during one of my early browses through the Apple Music catalog, which as I've mentioned here frequently (perhaps too much so) has a remarkable selection of classical music.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Mollie John said:


> Thank you for the kind sentiment and a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and to the rest of our American friends!
> 
> Canadian Thanksgiving is celebrated on the second Monday of October and the Americans celebrate theirs on the fourth Thursday of November (an easy way to keep the difference in mind is "Canada Leads and America Follows) - :lol:
> 
> - and here is a Thanksgiving-themed playlist of classical compositions -
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/music-for-thanksgiving/
> 
> and a Thanksgiving-themed playlist of pop music tunes -
> 
> https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/music/a50892/best-thanksgiving-songs-holiday-playlist/
> 
> Enjoy your holiday!


Thank you as well, and I will take a look at those playlists and pick out a few of their suggestions for today's listening!


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6

These old recordings are very listenable at high volume. I bet they sound even better on vinyl. The old maestro and his orchestras sound seriously committed and play with fire and abundant energy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge BWV 1080


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Guest

Tsaraslondon said:


> Just finished listening to all the symphonies in this set. I've had these recordings in my collection for such a long time that I'd probably forgotten just how good the performances are. Listening over the last couple of days for the first time in a few years, I was completely knocked out by the combination of emotional intensity and masterly control of the orchestra. Simply overwhelming.


I also felt overwhelmed by these recordings when I first heard them decades ago. I'm shocked to realize I have not revisited them.

I believe there is a prior mono recording from the same forces which some claim is even better, although I don't see how that is possible.


----------



## Dimace

My intensions are to share with you the best music I owe or listen, classical or not. Today, the Menü has the GREAT *Shirley Bassey* from his *live 1977 concert in Japan*. Despite its age, this 2XLP GF set is a real treasure. Awesome sound quality and excellent songs, with the legendary SB voice. This is all time classic LP. my friends. If you can put your hands on it, do it without hesitations. You will be amazed!!!!


----------



## robin4

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!*






*Jessye Norman* and the *New York Philharmonic, led by Kurt Masur*, perform the final scene from Richard Wagner's *"Götterdämmerung".*

Brünnhilde's Immolation


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I also felt overwhelmed by these recordings when I first heard them decades ago. I'm shocked to realize I have not revisited them.
> 
> I believe there is a prior mono recording from the same forces which some claim is even better, although I don't see how that is possible.


Kurt Sanderling conducts the 4th on the mono set, and Mravinsky nos. 5 & 6, but, to my shame, I've never heard them, even though, as you noted, some say they are even better than the stereo versions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> My favorite on this disc is the Prelude for wind quintet.


Did you actually mean wind quintet, MR? On this recording the _Prelude_ is for chamber orchestra. If this is your favourite piece on the album do I assume that neither _Grohg_ nor _Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ float your boat too much?


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part three tonight. I'm not asking this pejoratively but could the 'Americana' works be considered a kind of Stateside take on Socialist Realism?

Concert piece arranged from the music for the film _Our Town_ (1940):



Piano Sonata [no.2] (1941):



Orchestral suite from the ballet _Billy the Kid_ (1938):
Four dance episodes from the ballet [_Rodeo_] (1942):
_Fanfare for the Common Man_ for brass and percussion (1942):
Orchestral suite from the ballet _Appalachian Spring_ (1943-44 - arr. 1945):










_An Outdoor Overture_ for orchestra (1938):
_John Henry (A Railroad Ballad)_ - variations for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1952):
_Lincoln Portrait_ for narrator and orchestra (1942):
_Jubilee Variations_ for orchestra (1945):



Sonata for violin and piano (1943):
_Hoedown_ from the ballet _Rodeo_, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## KenOC

elgars ghost said:


> Aaron Copland - various works part three tonight. I'm not asking this pejoratively but could the 'Americana' works be considered a kind of Stateside take on Socialist Realism?


Socialist realism became the approved style in the USSR about 1932. Copland's "populist" works begin with El Salon Mexico in 1936, when the composer was very nearly a Communist (or perhaps even a party member). It's clear (to me) that Copland was attracted to the socialist realism ideal.

We should remember that, with the rise of Germany, the US and USSR were moving closer together and would remain allies until a few years after WWII. Perspectives were far different in those days.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dimace said:


> My intensions are to share with you the best music I owe or listen, classical or not. Today, the Menü has the GREAT *Shirley Bassey* from his *live 1977 concert in Japan*. Despite its age, this 2XLP GF set is a real treasure. Awesome sound quality and excellent songs, with the legendary SB voice. This is all time classic LP. my friends. If you can put your hands on it, do it without hesitations. You will be amazed!!!!
> 
> View attachment 127149


Great recommendation, Dimace! I wasn't able to get the Live in Japan music but came up with this, as a hopefully just as enjoyable alternative:









This is a 5-disc collection that includes her previously unissued complete Carnegie Hall debut concert from February 15, 1964. I've created most of the playlist that reproduces the 'Live in Japan' concert songs, obviously not the same performance but nevertheless - it is Shirley Bassey, sensational as always!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Really enjoyed this Boccherini guitar quintet last night:






And today more rare Handel recordings:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen Symphony # 5 Op 50


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*
Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers* - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Cobbett's Legacy - The New Cobbett prize for Chamber Music*

Phantasie for String Quartet
*William Hurlstone*

Lazarus
*Barnaby Martin*

Fantasies upon Purcell:
Upon One Note (Purcell Fantasia)
*Oliver Knussen*
Fantasia 7
*George Benjamin*
Fantazia 13
*Colin Matthews*

Sequenza (for string quintet)
*Samuel Wesley-Lewis*

Living Floors (for cello and double bass)*
*Laurence Osborn*
*Does actually make my study floor vibrate!
*Berkeley Ensemble *[Resonus Classics, 2019]

Some very interesting newer compositions are on this disc, as well as the winner of the original Cobbett Prize (in 1906). The New Cobbett Prize for chamber music has been instigated by the Berkeley Ensemble, who play on this disc.









*

Berlioz*
Les nuits d'ete
La mort de Cleopatre
Zaida
La captive
La belle voyageuse
*Veronique Gens, soprano; Orchestre de l'Opera, Louis Langree*
[Erato, 2001]

Glorious music making!










*J. Haydn*
String Quartets
Op. 77/1 in G, Hob.III:81
Op. 77/2 in F, Hob. III:82
Op. 103 in D minor, Hob.III:83
Op. 42 in D minor, Hob.III:43
*Auryn String Quartet* [Tacet, 2011]

I've wanted to have another recording of the fine Op. 77 quartets for a while - my existing CD recording by the Smithsonian Quartet seems a little 'stiff' and four-square, whilst my cassette based recording by the Coull Quartet from BBC radio many years ago is showing its age. This offering from the Auryn Quartet is lighter, airier and more dynamic by far.

Op. 42, like the Auryn Quartet, is completely new to my ears, and very nice it is too.


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-5th and 6th Symphonies.

Grin and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hector Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique Op 14


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and The City of London Sinfonia in choral music by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


> Socialist realism became the approved style in the USSR about 1932. Copland's "populist" works begin with El Salon Mexico in 1936, when the composer was very nearly a Communist (or perhaps even a party member). _It's clear (to me) that Copland was attracted to the socialist realism ideal.
> _
> We should remember that, with the rise of Germany, the US and USSR were moving closer together and would remain allies until a few years after WWII. Perspectives were far different in those days.


I was curious as to whether there was a possible political angle to Copland's thinking.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 5










Paul Paray Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127155


*Hector Berlioz*

Les Troyens

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

2002


----------



## Weston

*19-11-28 Chamber hour*

*Howells: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano 
mobius*










I'm not overly fond of the clarinet timbre. I don't know why. It can be piercing at times. But I do enjoy Howells and this is pleasant enough, borderline jazzy. Movement 2 (there are only 2) is intense and jittery but in a good way, with freakish stops and starts. It reminds me of his "Penguinsky" comic piece I enjoy so much. So I think I've inadvertently begun to recognize a Howell style.

*Mozart: Flute Quartet in C, K. 258b 
Jean Claude Garner / The Ensemble Villa Musica*









I could not find a smaller image. I continue trying to get the appeal of Mozart and while I enjoy his very late works I still find most of his output somewhere between the interest level of "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" and the Hanon Exercises. I do not have this issue with Haydn or other contemporaries. It must be too subtle for my _Homo densissima_ sensitivities. But I listen dutifully.

*Koechlin: Sonata for viola & piano, Op. 53
Michael Michalakakos, et al*










There is another work in my collection also labeled Sonata for viola & piano, Op. 53 by different performers that is a completely different work. So either there are other sonatas in the Op. 53 set or one is mislabeled. At any rate this is _a _sonata for viola and piano and as with all Koechlin it's a hidden gem ahead of its time, if a bit dark and forlorn for this American holiday.

Short listening session tonight. I'll think I'll enjoy a movie.


----------



## WVdave

Horowitz; Discovered Treasures
Sony Classical ‎- SK 48093, CD, US, 1992.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The three symphonies:


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Bernhard Bach, L'Achéron, François Joubert-Caillet ‎- Johann Bernhard Bach: Overtures
Label: Ricercar ‎- RIC 373


----------



## pickybear

Underrated female composers Germaine Tailleferre (whose harp compositions are some of my favorite for that instrument), and Cecile Chaminade.

Both recall Debussy, and Tailleferre was friends with Ravel and Chaminade was certainly inspired by Chopin, to give you an idea of how their music sounds, if you are not familiar. Some of their music is hard to come by.

Chaminade - Guitare, Op. 32





Chaminade - 6 Pièces Romantiques, Op.55





Tailleferre - Sonata per arpa





Tailleferre -sonate pour harpe III: Perpetuum mobile





Tailleferre String Quartet: I. Modere


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Alfred Brendel .

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

reicha

Reicha: Octet & Bassoon Quintet in B flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben, Four Last Songs

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn.


----------



## Rogerx

kul

Kuhlau: Violin Sonatas

Giorgio Leonida Tosi (baroque violin), Ileana Frontini, Paolo Porto (piano 4‐hands)

Kuhlau: Adagio e Rondo for Piano 4‐hands, Op. 124
Kuhlau: Allegro pathétique for Piano 4‐hands, Op. 123
Kuhlau: Flute Sonata in F major, Op. 79 No. 1
Kuhlau: Violin Sonata in A minor, Op. 79 No. 2
Kuhlau: Violin Sonata in C major, Op. 79, No. 3
Kuhlau: Violin Sonata in F major, Op. 79 No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Marinera

Mozart - Piano sonatas nos. 6, 15-17


----------



## 13hm13

The Steffan PC on this release:









I can't help but wonder how much better this piece would be with a MODERN piano!!

======

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825):
Concerto for fortepiano in C major
Concerto for fortepiano in B flat major
Joseph Anton Stefan [Josef Antonín Štěpán] (1726-1797):
Concerto for fortepiano in B flat major

Andreas Staier - fortepiano
Concerto Köln [on period instruments]

1995 Teldec


----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

String quartets 2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 & The Carnival of the Animals

Utah Symphony, Thierry Fischer

Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Saint-Saëns: Symphony in A Major
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Seelig leading The Turtle Creek Chorale and The Women's Chorus of Dallas in John Rutter's "Requiem":


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part four this afternoon.

_Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais and string orchestra, adapted from the incidental music written for the Irwin Shaw play of the same name (orig. 1939 - arr. 1940):
Symphony no.3 (1944-46):










_Midsummer Nocturne_ for piano (1947):



Concerto for clarinet and string orchestra, with harp and piano (1948):



_Danzón Cubano_ for two pianos, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):
Suite from the music for the film _The Red Pony_ (1948):



_Four Piano Blues_ for piano (1926, 1947 and 1948):
_Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson_ for voice and piano (1944-50):
_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1950):
_Old American Songs: Second Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1952):

Plus three other songs for voice and piano from 1918, 1921 and 1927.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Youth Symphonies

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

Symphony in E-Flat Major, K. 16/Five Contredanses, K. 609, No. 2/ Symphony in D Major, K. 19/Five Contredanses, K. 609, No. 3/Symphony in F Major, K. Anh. 223 / 19a/ Five Contredanses, K. 609, No. 1/ Symphony in B-Flat Major, K. 22.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years -*

*Harmonielehre by John Adams*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
*
*The Chairman Dances by John Adams*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Fanfares (2) for Orchestra: Tromba Lontana by John Adams*
*Jonathan Holland (Trumpet), Wesley Warren (Trumpet)
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

*Fanfares (2) for Orchestra: Short Ride in a Fast Machine by John Adams*
*Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Funeral Odes

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov

Liszt: Episoden (2) aus Lenau's Faust, S. 110
Liszt: Episoden (2) aus Lenaus Faust S100
Liszt: Trois Odes funèbres, S112
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, symphonic poem No. 13, S107


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 6*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## Vasks

*Pollarolo - Overture to "Gl'inganni felici" (Ng/Signum)
Geminiani - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 6 (Biondi/Opus 111)
Lotti - Credo (Hengelbrock/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Violins "Per eco in lontano", RV 552 (Biondi/Virgin)
Steffani - Selections from "I trionfi del fato" (Fasolis/Decca)*


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^
The Liszt was down to you Vasks, you inspired me yesterday. So thank you.


----------



## eljr




----------



## robin4

*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande *

Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Jeux de Miroirs

Javier Perianes (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Josep Pons

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 3 in C Major, Op. 2, No. 3 -- Annie Fischer, piano.

I obtained this Hungaroton collection as a download from CD Universe about 4 ½ years ago, a bargain at $9.99 for the equivalent of 9 CDs of great performances (the download does not seem to be available there any longer, unfortunately). According to the notes I made at the time, these were recorded between 1977 and 1992 at the Hungaroton Studios in Budapest, Hungary, and only released after her death in 1995, short of her 81st birthday.

This sonata has some delightful melodies - listening to the third movement now, great fun.

Thanks to Manxfeeder for reminding me of this recording.


----------



## sbmonty

Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas


----------



## canouro

*Dmitri Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*

Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, Op. 43
Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 47
Symphony No. 6 Inbf Minor, Op. 54

_Ussr Ministry Of Culture Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## pmsummer

IKON OF LIGHT
*John Tavener*
The Sixteen
members of The Duke Quartet
Harry Christophers - director
_
Collins _


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127178


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Hiawatha Overture, Op. 30
Petite Suite de Concert, Op. 77
Four Characteristic Waltzes, Op. 22
Gipsy Suite, Op. 20
Romance of the Prairie Lilies, Op. 39
Othello Suite, Op. 79

RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Dublin
Adrian Leaper, conductor

1995


----------



## Dimace

canouro said:


> View attachment 127175
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*
> 
> Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, Op. 43
> Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 47
> Symphony No. 6 Inbf Minor, Op. 54
> 
> _Ussr Ministry Of Culture Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


I suggest also this one with the Gennadi. For me (I'm not expert in Dmitri, but I heard the 7th many times) this one and Maxim's are the the best sets out there. The sound isn't absolut top, but this one will cause you no problems. Just add some bass and should be ok. (the sound is thin somehow) The late symphonies, despite I don't like them, are the crown of this set. For Dmitri's fans absolute MUST. For me a very worthy set in my collection. (I have the golden Melodia - Euro disc piece-set. It is the same. Only occupies more place in my sleeve).


----------



## robin4

I wouldn't say amazing, powerful, impressive, excellent, beautiful, well-sung, BRAVO, recommended, robust, vibrant, lovely, wonderful, more than enthusiastic, heartfelt, magnificent, phenomenal, joyful, Fantastic, very very Extremely good, outstanding, atmospheric, charming, transcendant, recommended, Glorious, unusually attractive, humbling, interesting, thoroughly enjoyable, inspiring, really really good, enjoyable, winning, and incredibly rich, divine, intense, touching, passionate, pleasurable, amazing, glorious, extraordinary, awesome, sweet, classy, indescribable, goosebump-inducing, an absolute god (small g), a world-class talent

*But I will say "this guy knows how to belt out an aria!" 
*






*R. Wagner: La Walkyrie*

Claudio Abbado

*Bryn Terfel *

in Les Adieux de Wotan

Wotan, King of the Gods (god of light, air, and wind) (bass-baritone)


----------



## canouro

* Mendelssohn & Shostakovich- Violin Concertos*
Hilary Hahn, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Georgi Sviridov*

Snow-storm. Musical Illustrations To A. Pushkin's Story
Pushkin's Garland. Concerto For Chorus

_Vladimir Fedoseyev, USSR Radio Large Symphony Orchestra, 
Vladimir Minin, Moscow Chamber Choir, Novosibirsk Chamber Choir_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio*

Starting the Christmas season right.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part five tonight.

_Waltz_ and _Celebration_ from the ballet _Billy the Kid_, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1938 - arr. 1950):










Piano Quartet (1950):










_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano/orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra by Irving Fine [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (orig. 1950):
_Old American Songs: Second Set_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano/orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra by Raymond Wilding White, Irving Fine, Glenn Koponen [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (orig. 1952):
_Canticle of Freedom_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Barbour] (1954-55 - rev. 1966-67):



_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and orchestra [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1950):
_The Promise of Living_ - orchestral finale from act one of the opera _The Tender Land_ (1952-53):



_Orchestral Variations_ - arr. of _Piano Variations_ (orig. 1930 - arr. 1957):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127196


*Arcangelo Corelli*

The Complete Concerti Grossi

Gli Incogniti
Amandine Beyer, violin and direction

2013


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky ‎- Swan Lake*
Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by American composers:


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E Minor Op. 95, B. 178 "From the New World" -- Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Trio no.1, op.8
Piano Trio no.2, op.87









Trio Wanderer*


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Ein Sommernachtstraum Op. 61 -- Jean Martinon conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Sinfonia (Symphony for strings) No. 1 in C Major -- Concerto Köln

I'm having a Mendelssohn afternoon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127210


*Ferde Grofé*

Mississippi Suite
Grand Canyon Suite
Niagara Falls Suite

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
William T. Stromberg, conductor

1999


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43 -- Yutaka Sado conducting the Tonkünstler Orchestra. Recorded live at the Wiener Musikverein, Austria, 15-17 October 2016.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky's 4th is one of my favorites, and this rendition is very much to my tastes. It is also well-filmed.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127212


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 45
Symphony in E minor, "Gaelic," Op. 32

Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor
Alan Feinberg, piano

2003


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony # 29 in A major, K 186a & Symphony # 28 in C Major, K 189k


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC OF SATIE
*Erik Satie*
Jean-Yves Thibaudet - piano
_
Decca_


----------



## starthrower

Berlioz/Franck


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas
Disc one

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E Minor, Op. 64 -- Kurt Masur conducting the Orchestre National de France. This is naïve / Radio France CD V 5040. Recorded in concert by Radio France on June 2 & 3, 2005 at the Basilique de Saint-Denis (Festival de Saint-Denis).


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35 -- Heinrich Friedhelm, violin; Yevgeny Svetlanov conducting the USSR State Symphony Orchestra. Recorded in 1969.

Powerful performance; the violin playing of Heinrich Friedhelm is superb, orchestral performance especially the horns and woodwinds is excellent. Dynamic performance and the recording quality is excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Michael Haydn

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Haydn, M: Symphony No. 11 in B flat major, MH 82, P. 9
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 16 in A major, MH 152, P. 6
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 25 in G major, MH 334, P. 16
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 34 in E flat major, MH 473, P. 26
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 40 in F major, MH 507, P. 32


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Loewe: Grand Trio, Op. 12, Duo espagnôla & Schottische Bilder, Op. 112

Lucius Henning (piano), Marietta Kratz (violin), Lena Eckels (viola), Jakob

Christoph Kuchenbuch (violoncello), Christian Seibold (clarinet)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze & Fantasie

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine December 2010
> 
> Uchida shows herself not only fully up to Schumann's immense demands technically, but she is also deeply sympathetic to the fierce dislocations in his personality...With such insights from her both on the piano and verbally, this makes a most appealing pair of discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas ( first recording)

Angela Hewitt (piano)



> Classic CD
> 
> Everything has been deeply considered. Everything works. Hewitt makes a beautiful, limpid sound; her ornaments are exquisitely precise as well as sounding natural; she uses the subtle shadings and variations of volume possible on the piano without swamping the music. Technically the paying is faultless ... superbly poised, light and joyous. Indeed, that would sum up the entire set


----------



## Faramundo

a great recording to render your sunset hour truly enchanting !


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ginette Neveu was killed in a plane crash at the age of 30, which makes these recordings doubly important. She was an extraordiary virtuoso, who achieved world fame when she won the Henryk Wieniawski Violin Competition in 1935 at the age of 15, beating the 27 year old David Oistrakh. The recording of the Sibelius was onlly the second to be made.

Considering the age of the recordings (1946 and 1948) the sound is not bad at all.


----------



## sonance

yesterday:
Dvořák: Symphonies nos. 1 and 2
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Václav Neumann (supraphon)

Now: almost finished with Symphony no. 3, no. 4 will follow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Aaron Copland - sixth and final part this morning. A short session with which to end, reflecting the composer's relatively small output of new material from the late 1950s onwards. That said, there are some key late works which I don't have, including the Nonet for strings, _Dance Panels_ and _Inscape_.

_Connotations_ for orchestra (1961-62):



_Ceremonial Fanfare_ for orchestra (1969):



_Three Latin American Sketches_ for orchestra (1972):



Duo for flute and piano, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):










_Fantasy_ for piano (1955-57):
_Down a Country Lane_ for piano (1962):
_Proclamation_ for piano (begun 1973 and completed 1982):
_Midday Thoughts_ for piano (begun 1944 and completed 1982):


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10/ Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121/ Ravel: String Quartet in F major

Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_ Live recording
1885 Modified Version, Ed. Gutmann
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Wilhelm Furtwängler
MYTO (1951/2009 Remastered Edition)*

Tonight after one fun dinner outside (the first with company after a month), old wounds opened again and I found myself weeping again in the kitchen. I put myself to sleep playing this on Spotify with earphones on and laying in bed. The combination composer-conductor-orchestra, even with that odd sound quality, felt like a balsam. I'd love to buy it soon.

Since my laptop cd player stopped working (it almost swallowed my new Aida purchase), Spotify is my only alternative in 2 months when the new one is set to arrive.

And it was time I began my Schubert _Winterreise_ Schallenge. It's nice to listen and know about the music and words.

It's so dangerous to have Classical Music as your only true company... anything out of routine listening becomes scary and hurtful. Like "I am wasting my young years."


----------



## canouro

*Jean Sibelius ‎- The Tempest, Suites 1 & 2, The Oceanides, Nightride And Sunrise*
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bourdon

*Odes on the Death of Henri Purcell*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak / Harris
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" • Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This is a very enjoyable new recording of Beethoven's _Leonore_ from René Jacobs:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


I have a big smile on my face.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in 17th-18th Century 'Orthodox Chant':


----------



## Dimace

Time for short holidays, my friends! Next week I will be abroad. I will be again with you on Friday the 6th. Hopefully with rich CDs and LPs cargo. This is a travel to enrich my collection with new valuable material. Till then, I give something valuable to worship it and, if you want, to add it to your collections. For me, this title, is more must than taxes and death.

*Erik Satie - Riri Shimada: Piano Works (complete in 3 CDs in Cardboard Case from Sony Austria / Holland) *

An absolute ''close the shop'' set, with GREAT artistic and collectible value. Long deleted and out of print. Riri makes havoc with Erik. She is somehow a little more vivid in comparison with the competition, but this pays well the listener. Satie is dynamics and here Riri gives the heaven! Perfect touch, perfect pedal, sonorite, holding, etc. This thing smells Paris, my friends. Satie is atmosphere. Satie is complex simplicity. He has not many notes. Despite this is VERY difficult for the pianist to give accurately all this details and elements. I play Satie like Chopin or the (quite) Liszt. This is NOT the way. I realized this with Riri. Also the romantic feeling must be under control. Gymno / (γυμνό) : naked. A pain in the a....s! (I remember a happening in the conservatory: I was playing the andante from a Mozart's concert. A student or a college is coming: Very nice Beethoven! he says. I didn't tell him that is irrelevant with the music. I just couldn't... The listeners aren't the problem. The pianists are. More and more are playing whatever they want. This is not performers liberty. It is composer's ideas and wishes violation).









_Until next week. (of course I will read you and I make comments)_


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

The famous organ of the "Notre Dame " in Paris Pierre Cochereau

recording 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano/Troisième recueil de chants, Op. 65

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine September 2007
> 
> If you are yet to be convinced by Valentin Alkan's music, this intelligent and magnificently played programme, displaying contrasting sides of the composer's personality, is for you. As for the performance, if anyone can play it better, expect to see the devil as their agent. It is not simply that Hamelin can negotiate the ferocious technical challenges. Like a great ballet dancer, he maintains a clarity and beauty of line, so that the shape of the music is always clear and seems natural, however unnatural the demands made by Alkan. ...this is playing of the highest order in music that should be at the heart of the Romantic repertoire.


----------



## canouro

*Jean Sibelius ‎- Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Tapiola, En Saga*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*Richard Wagner: Tristan und Isolde, Liebestod*

Isolde performed by *Waltraud Meier*

Waltraud Meier (born 9 January 1956 in Würzburg) is a Grammy Award-winning German dramatic soprano and mezzo-soprano singer. She is particularly known for her Wagnerian roles as Kundry, Isolde, Ortrud, Venus, Fricka, and Sieglinde.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo's bagatelles and variations this afternoon. The _Eroica_ variations are conspicuous by their absence - Gianluca Cascioli has recorded them, but they are on another disc which I don't have.

Eight variations on _"Une Fièvre Brûlante"_ from André Ernest Modeste Grétry's opera _Richard Coeur-de-lion_ WoO72 (1795):
Ten variations on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from Antonio Salieri's opera _Falstaff_ WoO73 (1799):
Seven variations on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from Peter Winter's opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ WoO75 (1799):
Eight variations on _"Tändeln und scherzen"_ from Franz Xaver Süssmayr's opera _Soliman II_ WoO76 (1799):
Five variations for piano on _"Rule Britannia!"_ WoO79 (1803):
Six variations in F on an original theme op.34 (1802):
Six variations in D on an original theme [_Turkish March_ from _The Ruins of Athens_] op.76 (1809):
_Andante favori_ WoO57 (1805):










_Rondo no.1_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797):
_Allegretto (Bagatelle)_ in C minor WoO53 (c. 1796-97):
_Seven Bagatelles_ op.33 (1801-02):
_Bagatelle_ [_Für Elise_] in A-minor WoO59 (c. 1810):
_Klavierstück (Bagatelle)_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):
_Eleven Bagatelles_ op.119 (1790s-1822):
_Six Bagatelles_ op.126 (1824):










_Thirty-three variations on a waltz by Diabelli_ op.120 (1819-23):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_After reading a recent review in Fanfare magazine about some conductor's new recording of this, I decided to give it a spin as I hadn't heard it in nearly a decade._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony no 1 G minor ("Winter Dreams")
Symphony no 2 in C minor ("Little Russian")*

Karajan was a great Tchaikovksy conductor, but, though he made many recordings of the last three, he only turned to the first three early symphonies in the late 1970s.

My favourite of the three is probably the first, but none of them quite match the inspiration of his final three.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## mikeh375

Vasks said:


> _After reading a recent review in Fanfare magazine about some conductor's new recording of this, I decided to give it a spin as I hadn't heard it in nearly a decade._


I have that recording too Vasks. I do believe there is a mistake in the trumpets in Mars. I'd have to double check, but I'm sure I heard something amiss in the triplets somewhere.

*EDIT...I take that back, it must've been another version. This one is quite outstanding and that brass section is absolutely hot mustard.*


----------



## sbmonty

Ravel: Concerto pour la Main Gauche.


----------



## jim prideaux

some of what some may refer to as the more accessible of Sibelius' works.....

Finlandia/Valse Triste/Night Ride and Sunrise/The Swan of Tuonela/En Saga.

Berlin SO conducted by Kurt Sanderling (apart from Berglund conducting 'The Swan')……

from the Brilliant box set which I got hold of out of curiosity second hand for next to nothing.....as I have pointed out on a number of occasions Kurt Sanderling often appears under appreciated and in comparison with certain conductors has had relatively fewer releases....yet he never disappoints. I particularly like the sound of strings in these recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622*/ Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364 **

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra- Peter Maag

Recorded: 1959-11-26
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Igor Oistrakh (violin), David Oistrakh (viola)**
Recorded: 1963-09


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninov ‎- Rarities*
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## robin4

*Claude Debussy's Hommage à Rameau*, the second piece from Images, Book I.

*Marc-André Hamelin*

Writing in The New Yorker in 2000, senior critic Alex Ross pronounced: 'Hamelin's legend will grow-right now there is no one like him.'

Later in 2010, Ross added that Hamelin is ranked highly by piano connoisseurs, and "is admired for his monstrously brilliant technique and his questing, deep-thinking approach."

In 2015, Zachary Woolfe, classical music editor of The New York Times, noted Mr. Hamelin's "preternatural clarity and control, qualities that in him don't preclude sensitivity even poetry".


----------



## Bourdon

*The extravagant Caprice*

*Praetorius-Dowland-Holborne-Palestrina-Desprez-Bennet-de Rore-Scheidt-Byrd-Morley a.o.*

Happy with these recordings CD 1 (set of 5)


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 92 'Oxford' & 91 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

Nos.8-11

The sound is better than I expected based on some comments I've read. You can hear and feel the vibe of the room acoustics. And I don't detect any harshness in the piano sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127232


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Quintet in A major, "The Trout," D.667
Variations on "Trockne Blumen" for violin and piano, D.802
Litanel auf das Fest aller Seelen for violin and piano, D.343

Frank Braley, piano
Renaud Capuçon, violin
Gérard Caussé, viola
Gautier Capuçon, cello
Alois Posch, double bass

2004


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 4 Op7, No 22 Op54 & No 23 Op57 'Appassionata' - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker, Op. 71 -- Yevgeny Svetlanov conducting the USSR State Symphony Orchestra. Recording released in 1990.

First time for me to listen to this recording of Nutcracker. I'm exploring a few of Svetlanov's recordings this weekend - over in the Latest Purchases threads, Fritz has shared some experiences relative to Svetlanov, which led me to seek out a few of his recordings on Apple Music. One (minor) frustration is that I like to make note of recording venue and date when I enter new performances into my music library, and these Russian recordings don't seem to make that information available, at least not that I'm able to find.

With that all said, I love this music, and this performance is a good one.


----------



## Guest

Mahler Symphony No 7, Neumann, Czech Philharmonic, just the three middle movements (two Nachtmusik's and Scherzo).










I've listened to this before, but I'm not really familiar with it.

Interesting complicated piece. It doesn't have the "heart on it's sleeve" emotional program of some of the other symphonies. And it has a peculiar structure, with what seems to me like three scherzos after a searching first movement. Anticipating the finale with some trepidation.

I like Neumann's general approach, Not going too hard into the histrionics, letting the music speak for itself.


----------



## D Smith

Michael Haydn: Symphonies 34-39. Johannes Goritzki Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss. For Saturday symphony. Charming works, though very short and not very substantial. Well played.


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

The 1690 "Tuscan" Stradivari
Antonio Fantinuoli, Fabio Biondi, Giangiacomo Pinardi and Paola Poncet


----------



## Itullian




----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky - The Seasons, Seranade for Strings *

Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Yuri Bashmet, Chamber Orchestra "Moscow Soloists"


----------



## 13hm13

lessandro Scarlatti - Emma Kirkby, Daniel Taylor (3), Theatre Of Early Music ‎- Stabat Mater
Label: Atma Classique ‎- ACD2 2237


----------



## WVdave

Telemann; Paris Quartets 1-12
Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
Sony Classical ‎- 7464-63115-2, Vivarte
3 × CD, US, 1997.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartet No 11 Op 122 - Pacifica Quartet.









Beethoven, String Quartets Nos 11 Op 95 & 14 Op 131 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker; Suites Nos.3 & 4*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# Minor quartet, Op. 131*

I was digging in my CD stack and found this. I didn't remember I had it. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4*

*Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Vladimir Ashkenazy *

*Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43*
*Philharmonia Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Duncan

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, arranged for Brass Septet

Narrated by Derek Jacobi*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lwxURPr1pbYdmBiEEM5GoQxcdqpJWagcY


----------



## Duncan

*Liszt: Sardanapalo*

*Joyce El-Khoury (Mirra), Airam Hernández (King), Oleksandr Pushniak (Beleso)

Weimar Staatskapelle, Kirill Karabits*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7YvaQxASHlZRu5EhlF7y0WDTvBL9Vr2G

_"It is indeed extraordinary… Liszt's fluid treatment of bel canto structures reveals an assured musical dramatist at work… He makes no concessions to his singers, though, and his vocal writing is taxing in the extreme… The choral singing is consistently strong, the playing terrific, and Karabits conducts with extraordinary passion. Trippett has carefully modelled his orchestration on Liszt's works of the early 1850s, and it sounds unquestionably authentic."_
- Gramophone

_"Torridly exciting...It is not too big a statement to say that the work's emergence changes musical history...When El-Khoury's volatile soprano shoots skywards, wildly dramatic, you wonder what heights were left to breach in the unwritten acts. [Hernández and Pushniak] contribute forcefully, although not as much as Karabits's orchestra, on excellent form, weighty with piercing brass and thrusting strings."_ 
- The Times


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127251


*Engelbert Humperdinck*

Hänsel und Gretel

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Jeffrey Tate, conductor

1990


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127255


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Il Trovatore

London Voices
London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano, conductor

2002, reissued 2018


----------



## Weston

Vasks said:


> _After reading a recent review in Fanfare magazine about some conductor's new recording of this, I decided to give it a spin as I hadn't heard it in nearly a decade._


I'm puzzled that so many people like this version. The performance is outstanding, no doubt. But my copy is compressed to the point of distortion, especially noticeable in the higher brass. When I rip the CD to a wav file, it's clipped at the top and bottom as you would expect to see on a heavy metal recording. This wonderful performance then has become a victim of the loudness wars.


----------



## Joe B

Rubert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## 13hm13

The Casella VC on this 2007 release:

Malipiero & Casella: Violin Concertos
André Gertler, Václav Smetáček, Prague Symphony Orchestra









Definitely not for those who do not appreciate 20th century atonality!


----------



## senza sordino

Alfven Swedish Rhapsodies 1, 2 and 3, A Legend of the Skerries, Elegy from King Gustav Adolf II









Stenhammar Symphony no 2, Serenade Spotify 









Grieg Violin Sonatas 1, 2 & 3









Sibelius Symphonies 5, 6 & 7, Karelia Suite, Valse Triste, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, King Christian II, The Bard, Tapiola. Disks 3&4









Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, Nielsen At the bier of a young artist


----------



## Weston

*19-11-30 Orchestral this and that*

*Brahms: Serenade for orchestra No. 2 in A major, Op. 16
Bernard Haitink / London Symphony Orchestra*










Beautiful Brahms light.

*Leighton: Concerto for organ, string orchestra & timpani, Op. 58
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales*










Woh! This starts off dark compared to the Brahms. I love the combination of organ and strings. They sometimes blend seamlessly to make a unique timbre not possible with an orchestra otherwise. The finale is awe inspiring, partially fugal slowly transforming into a triumphant them with complex harmonic undertones. I would like to get to know Leighton's music better. It never fails to thrill me.

*Brian: Symphony No. 17 
Adrian Leaper / RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra*










This must be one of the shortest symphonies since the early classic era, certainly one of Havergal Brian's shortest compared to the massive Gothic Symphony. Wikipedia claims his music is in the style of Mahler, but I hear more Richard Strauss. Motifs seem to rise up from symphonic primordial soup only to dissipate as other motifs take their place. There's not a lot for me to latch on to. Maybe with further listens.


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music by Ko Matsushita:


----------



## starthrower

No.11


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Xaver Richter

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 29 in G minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 43 in F minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 52 in D major
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 53 in D major 'Trumpet Symphony'
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 56 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

*Sunday December 1 official advent period.*



Adeste Fideles; Christmas Carols from her Majesty's Chapel Royal

Choir of the Chapel Royal, Huw Williams

Britten: A New Year Carol
Carter, A: A Maiden most gentle
Carter, A: Spanish Carol
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Dove: The three Kings
Gant, A: We wish you a Merry Christmas
Gardner, John: The holly and the ivy
Gauntlett: Once in Royal David's city
Guest, G: Suo Gân
Head, M: The Little Road to Bethlehem
Howells: A Spotless Rose
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Mendelssohn: There shall a star from Jacob (from Christus)
Popplewell: Blessed Jesu! Here we stand
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Rutter: Sans Day Carol
Sargent: De Virgin Mary
Sargent: Mary had a Baby
Stravinsky: Ave Maria
Tavener: The Lamb
Vaughan Williams: O Little Town of Bethlehem
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful
Weelkes: Hosanna to the Son of David
 Willcocks, D: I saw three ships
Willcocks, D: Sussex Carol
Wood, C: Ding dong! merrily on high


----------



## 13hm13

*Sterkel symphonies*

STERKEL SYMPHONIES (EHRHARDT, L'ARTE DEL'MONDO)

Johann Franz Xaver Sterkel (1750-1817)
Symphony in D major, Op. 35 No. 1 (1792)
Symphony in Bb major, Op. 35 No.2 (1792)
Ouverture in C minor for Grand Orchestra
Werner Eharhardt, L'arte del mondo
(Period Instruments)
DHM 88843-03752-2 (2014)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello Gioffredo Cappa, 1696)



> The Times
> 
> A recording of all six of Bach's suites by the choice young cellist Jean-Guihen Queyras is in the offing from the Harmonia Mundi label, so it was particularly opportune to have a foretaste of his approach in this lunchtime recital… Queyras's playing has a magnetic quality and a spectrum of nuances that, in these solo circumstances, generated interpretations of great subtlety, sensibility and radiance… There was perhaps no more perfect antidote to the Bank Holiday tumult of Oxford Street than Queyras's Bach suite. …There was no hint of ostentation or overstatement in any of this, but only an affecting naturalness from a musician who has clearly thought deeply about the music and the emotional range it conveys.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich symphony no. 10 conducted by Mariss Jansons, who passed away last night. Makes me very sad <3


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)



> Sunday Times 20th January 2019
> 
> Opera stars don't always make the best Lieder singers, but Damrau and Kaufmann are worth hearing in Wolf's masterly collection...The soprano sounds appropriately shrewish and brittle, while Kaufmann lavishes a wide palette of colour and expressive intensity on the male songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos etc. part one today.

Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (1795 - rev. 1800):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19 (1787-95):
Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (c. 1800):










_Romance no.2_ in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798):
_Romance no.1_ in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802):








***

(*** Romances played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)

Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (completed by 1800):
Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (1801-02):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Piano Conerto no1 in D minor*

Magnificent, magisterial and poetic all at the same time. A great performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli-Purcell-Monteverdi-Arcadelt-Holborne and others*

CD2

With great pleasure I read the many essays in the voluminous book with five CDs
The music is a constant source of joy and it is without a doubt one of my most important purchases this year.


----------



## Rogerx

*In memory of Mr Jansons who died yesterday*



Richard Strauss; Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64/ Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24

The 100th release of BR-KLASSIK Label!

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
.


----------



## Malx

Veronique Gens, Tragediennes Disc 2.


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 7 ("Leningrad")

Sergiu Celibidache / Berliner Philharmoniker

Live recording: Admiralspalast, Berlin, December 22, 1946

The German premiere of this work and the only known recording of a performance conducted by Celibidache. I wonder how it was received by the audience?


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: Symphony No. 9. Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony. In memory of a great conductor. This is one of my favourite recent recordings of his.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Messiah

This is one of my favorite recordings,in memory of Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Richter & Johann Stamitz: Flute Concertos & Trios

Jana Semerádová

Ensemble Castor

Richter, F X: Flute Concerto in E minor
Richter, F X: Harpsichord Trio No. 1 in D Major
Richter, F X: Harpsichord Trio No. 6 in G Minor
Richter, F X: Trio Sonata in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 1
Stamitz, J: Flute Concerto in G major


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64*

*London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Itzhak Perlman *

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

*London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Itzhak Perlman *

*Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz 112*

*London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Itzhak Perlman*


----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Poème for Violin and Orchestra in E flat major, Op. 25 by Ernest Chausson*

*Itzhak Perlman 
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic*


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: Seven Last Words of Our Savior On the Cross Op. 51, Hob. III. 50-56


----------



## starthrower

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra 
Arranged for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier Sings Christmas Carols

Peter Schreier (tenor)

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Dresden Staatskapelle

Contents

1. O du fröhliche, o du selige
2. Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
3. Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
4. Vom Himmel hoch, da komm' ich her
5. Kommet, ihr Hirten
6. O Jesulein zart
7. Schlaf wohl, du Himmelsknabe du
8. Joseph, lieber Joseph mein
9. In dulci jubilo
10. Herbei, o ihr Gläubigen
11. Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht
12. Leise rieselt der Schnee
13. O Tannenbaum, du trägst ein' grünen Zweig
14. Süßer die Glocken nie klingen
15. Auf dem Berge, da wehet der Wind
16. Lieb Nachtigall, wach auf
17. Kindelein zart
18. Still, still, still
19. Nun sei willkommen, Herre Christ
20. Vom Himmel hoch, o Englein kommt


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "Le Calife de Bagdad" (Bonynge/London)
Weber - Battle and Victory Cantata, Op.44 (Kegel/Urania)*


----------



## cougarjuno

Schubert piano works for this Sunday with the masterful Elisabeth Leonskaja


----------



## robin4

This is a clip from the 1992 New Year's Eve Concert, Richard Strauß Gala in Berlin, Germany.

*Sophie: Kathleen Battle

Octavian: Frederica von Stade

Marschallin: Renee Fleming
*
Recorded on December 31, 1992 in Berlin.

Featuring:

*Claudio Abbado

Berliner Philharmoniker
*







_"I may not be a first-rate composer, but I am a first-class second-rate composer."

Richard Strauss_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach-Telemann-Scarlatti-Purcell-Buxtehude-Farina*

CD3


----------



## robin4

*Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier - suite *

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Yannick Nézet‐Séguin conductor



_"Never look encouragingly at the brass, except with a short glance to give an important cue."

Richard Strauss_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos etc. part two for later on.

Music for the ballet _The Creatures of Prometheus_ op.43 (1801):



Concerto for violin, cello and piano in C op.56 (1804):










Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1805):
Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (1805-06):


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Carnival Overture & Symphonic Variations - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Faramundo

can't wait to see and hear her next sunday @Compiegne !!
what a singer ! what a woman !


----------



## Faramundo

Malx said:


> Veronique Gens, Tragediennes Disc 2.
> 
> View attachment 127259
> View attachment 127260


can't wait to see her next sunday at Compiègne


----------



## Faramundo

cd1 Brahms; soothing and magnificent !


----------



## robin4

My high school band performed this piece of music. I was in the trombone section. The horn soloist later went on to attend the Juilliard school of music.






*Richard Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Opus 11*

Soloist, Radek Baborak

Conductor, Charles Olivieri-Munroe

National Philharmonic of Russia

Live Concert from Moscow, Tchaikovsky Hall 2014


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dmitri Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony, Op. 110a (arr. Barshai) -- Rudolf Barshai directing the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Recorded March 1989 at Kammermusiksaal, Berlin.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, Op. 99 (formerly, Op. 77) -- Viktoria Mullova, violin; André Previn conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This performance recorded June, 1988.

A bit more Shostakovich to begin the day with.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

*In Memory of Mariss Jansons*



























Various Strauss works performed by the Vienna Philharmonic (who else?) and conducted by Mariss Jansons.

Mariss Jansons conducted the New Year's concerts on three occasions: in 2006, 2012, and finally in 2016. Listening to a few selections from those performances.

In memory of Mariss Jansons who died at the age of 76 at his home in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet no.3 in B Flat Major, Op. 6

Antonín Dvorák
String Quartet in G major, op.106*









*Alban Berg Quartet*


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Caldara ‎- Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo*
Kiehr, Doninguez, Fink, Scholl, Türk, Meßthaler, Orchestre Cantorum Basiliensis, René Jacobs


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky, Octet for Wind Instruments, Pastorale for Violin & Quartet of Wind Instruments, Ragtime for 11 Instruments, Concertino for 12 Instruments - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.

Lovely small scale chamber works from Stravinsky, an area of his output I feel is often unjustifiably overlooked - very enjoyable!


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 Resurrection - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.

In light of the recent news for me this seems a fitting Symphony to play this evening - it will remind me of the Proms Concert back in 2013 when my daughter and I had the great pleasure of hearing Jansons conduct a very fine performance of the Symphony with the Bavarian RSO - fond memories.
RIP.


----------



## canouro

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ‎- Requiem*
Simone Kermes, Stéphanie Houtzeel, Markus Brutscher, Arnaud Richard, 
MusicAeterna & The New Siberian Singers, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G*

Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## starthrower

The weather is too extreme to try and go out, so I decided to watch this film with extremely interesting music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

I was indifferent to Tchaikovsky's symphonies until I heard Mariss Jasons' recording. This is a great set.


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in choral music by Manuel Cardoso:


















edit: 2019 Gramophone Early Music Winner


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of Sir Malcolm Arnold Vol. 2* Rumon Gamba and the BBC Philharmonic on Chandos









They don't write film music like this anymore. Pity.

Quirkily English music by Arnold Bax. Rather nostalgic to me. A nice recording too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Sonata for Cello and Piano*

Heinrich Schiff and Elisabeth Leonskaja.


----------



## senza sordino

The previous two mornings. Some early music for an early morning

Music of the 100 years War, French and English choral music









Under the Greenwood Tree. Songs and music from the 1200s to 1600s, very enjoyable 









Elizabethan Consort Music









William Lawes. Consort Music for viols, lutes and theorbos. 









The Orchestra of Louis XIII, this disk is very entertaining


----------



## WVdave

Ashkenazy Conducts Sibelius Symphony No. 2 In D In D Major Op. 43
Ashkenazy, The Philharmonia Orchestra
London Records ‎- LDR 10014, Vinyl, LP, Netherlands, 1980.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127300


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor
Stephen Hough, piano

2001, reissued 2010


----------



## Malx

Grazyna Bacewicz, Sonata da camera, Violin Sonata No 3, Partita - Lydia Mordkovich (violin) & Ian Fountain (piano).

View attachment 127301


----------



## Eramire156

*Bohuslav Martinu
String Quartets no.2, 4 and 5









Kocian Quartet*


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers and the Will Todd Trio in Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## Joe B

Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":









made to crank up the volume


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127306


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2
The Carnival of the Animals
Caprice-Valse "Wedding-cake"
Africa

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor
Truls Mørk, cello
Louis Lortie, piano
Hélène Mercier, piano

2016


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

*Mariss Jansons - Tchaikovsky 6*









Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathetique" -- Mariss Jansons conducting the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra. Chandos CD CHAN 8446. Recorded in the Oslo Philharmonic Concert Hall, August 11-13, 1986.


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127309


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Danse bacchanale
Le Rouet d'Omphale
Phaëton
Danse macabre
La Jeunesse d'Hercule
Marche militaire française
Overture to 'La Princesse jaune'
Une nuit a Lisbonne
Spartacus
Marche du couronnement

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

2012


----------



## Joe B

Rubert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual music from the Baltic states:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5

Lucas Debargue.


----------



## Guest

Mahler, Symphony No 7, finale, Neumann, Czech Philharmonic










Wow, that's a crazy piece of music. The symphony overall strikes me as a sort of symphonic serenade. After a first listen to this recording I find the first Nachtmusik to be the gem of the piece. Generally excellent performance. The brass soloists of the Czech Philharmonic play with compelling style.


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Concertos

I Musici

Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8, 'Christmas'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Torelli: Christmas Concerto Op. 8 No. 6
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir- Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## 13hm13

I'm not usually in the mood for Proky ... but Maestro Jansons, in this 1987 recording , makes Sergey's #5 quite fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Gregorian Chants

CantArte Regensburg, Hubert Velten

anon.: Ave Maria
anon.: Benedicta es tu
anon.: Creator alme siderum
anon.: Gaudete
anon.: O radix Jesse
anon.: O Sapientia


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Montserrat Caballé at her peak. You really don't hear singing like this anymore.


----------



## chill782002

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No 6 ("Pathetique")

Ferenc Fricsay / Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Live recording: Herkulessaal der Munchner Residenz, Munich, November 24, 1960


----------



## Judith

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 127309
> 
> 
> *Camille Saint-Saëns*
> 
> Danse bacchanale
> Le Rouet d'Omphale
> Phaëton
> Danse macabre
> La Jeunesse d'Hercule
> Marche militaire française
> Overture to 'La Princesse jaune'
> Une nuit a Lisbonne
> Spartacus
> Marche du couronnement
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi, conductor
> 
> 2012


Fancy this CD. Will investigate


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos etc. part three for this morning and early afternoon.

Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806):










_Leonore_ Overture no.2 op.72a (1804-05):
_Leonore_ Overture no.3 op.72b (1806):
_Leonore_ Overture no.1 op.138 (1807):
Overture for the Heinrich Joseph von Collin's tragedy _Coriolan_ op.62 (1807):










_Mass_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.86 (1807):










Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (1807-08):
Symphony no.6 [_Pastoral_] in F op.68 (1807-08):


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Appalachian Spring/Billy the Kid/ Danzon Cubano/ El Salón México

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Forsooth

13hm13 said:


> I'm not usually in the mood for Proky ... but Maestro Jansons, in this 1987 recording , makes Sergey's #5 quite fun.


In the album cover photo, Mastro Jansons is standing on an interesting podium. I looked online and couldn't find another quite like it.


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt ‎- Adam's Lament*

Latvian Radio Choir, Vox Clamantis, Sinfonietta Riga, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, 
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Tõnu Kaljuste


----------



## Bourdon

*The Organ in the Renaissance and the Baroque*

CD2 Alpenländer *Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber:Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73/ Brahms; Intermezzo in A major, Op. 118 No. 2/ Mendelssohn; Songs without Words and many more

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons



> Sunday Times 7th April 2019
> 
> On paper, this looks bitty: Weber's First Concerto and the Grand Duo Concertant between arrangements of Brahms and Mendelssohn. But Ottensamer is clarinet aristocracy, and his rapport with Wang and his own orchestra, Jansons at the helm, is complete.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## robin4

From *"The Tender Land" by Aaron Copland. *

Berkeley Opera production, April 2010.








"Aaron Copland didn't have the theatrical instinct of a George Gershwin or even a Gian Carlo Menotti, but that didn't keep him from writing one of the best operas we have in the "American" vein.

The Tender Land was composed in 1953 on a commission from Richard Rodgers and Oscar Hammerstein II--who since the premiere of Oklahoma! 10 years earlier could afford such largesse--and received its premiere on April 1, 1954 at the City Center in New York.

Concerning a girl transformed into a young woman by her first experience of love, The Tender Land is set in the American Midwest during the 1930s.

The music is cut from the same cloth as that of Appalachian Spring--the melodic, easygoing, folkish vein that Copland could manage about as easily as breathing.

Lightly scored (calling for winds and brass in twos) and with spoken dialogue in the style of the musical stage, the score has come to be regarded as one of Copland's finest, as he himself believed it to be.

You couldn't get a more authentic cast than the one heard here, consisting entirely of good American singers whose delivery is appropriately nonoperatic."

-Ted Libbey


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61*

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
plus rehersal extracts*

*Mozart: Serenade No. 7 in D major, K250 'Haffner'*

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík*

*Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
*
*Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelík
Edith Mathis (soprnao), Norma Procter (mezzo-soprano), Donald Grobe (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)*


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Rozsa - Overture to a Symphony Concert (composer/RCA)
Bartok - Violin Sonata #2 (Stern/Columbia)
Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Tune (composer/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem & Mozart: Coronation Mass

Maria Stader, Oralia Dominguez, Ernst Haefliger, Michel Roux

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Elisabeth Brasseur Choir, Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Bourdon

*The Eton Choirbook*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127316


*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner
Suite bergamasque (third movement: Claire de lune)
Danse
Deux Arabesques
Pour le piano
Masques
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente

Angela Hewitt, piano

2012


----------



## canouro

*Pēteris Vasks ‎- Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'; Musica Dolorosa; Viatore*
Katarina Andreasson, Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## crmoorhead

sbmonty said:


>


This is inspiring me to listen to some Haydn Concertos. Been a long time since I listened to Haydn.


----------



## Duncan

*Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud*

*Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lnchBIF-JqsIXU6e3S9TM3ywaM66IhXO0

"Alexandre Tharaud pays tribute to composers associated with the courts of the French kings Louis XIV, XV and XVI. Lully, Rameau, Charpentier and François Couperin stand beside lesser-known masters: d'Anglebert, Forqueray, Royer, Duphly and Balbastre. "I've always been attracted by French music of this period," says Tharaud, adding that when he plays the album's initial Rameau prelude, "It's like being alone at Versailles, opening the doors and entering those huge, imposing rooms.""

*Works*

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: L'Aimable
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)
Royer, P: Tambourins
Visée: Sarabande


----------



## robin4

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Resurrection"*: Mov. 4, "Urlicht. Sehr feierlich, aber schlicht"

Sheila Armstrong, soprano

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano

Edinburgh Festival Chorus

London Symphony Orchestra

Conducted by Leonard Bernstein







*John 11 New King James Version (NKJV)

"Jesus said to her, I Am the Resurrection"*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Sir Colin Davis

Recorded: 1974-01-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam.


----------



## crmoorhead

Some much needed music for a Monday afternoon..


----------



## robin4

*
Maurice Ravel: Shéhérazade, Three Poems of Tristan Klingsor*

I Asie
II La Flûte enchantée
III L´indifférent

New York Philharmonic

Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

*Renée Fleming, soprano*







_"Music, I feel, must be emotional first and intellectual second."

Maurice Ravel_


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452
Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452
> Alexandre Kantorow (piano)
> 
> Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.


That's haydnguy


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

Concerti Grossi 8-12


----------



## ldiat




----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol. 7*









*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol. 47*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki ‎_


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> That's haydnguy


Yes it is. I play the piano pretty well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos etc. part four for tonight.

Overture and incidental music for the Johann Wolfgang von Goethe play _Egmont_ for speaker, soprano and orchestra op.84 (1809-10):










Piano Concerto no.5 [_Emperor_] in E-flat op.73 (1809-10):










_König Stephan_ - commemoration for mixed choir and orchestra op.117 [Texts: August von Kotzebue] (1811):










Overture from the incidental music for the August von Kotzebue play _Die Ruinen von Athen_ op.113 (1811):
Overture from the opera _Fidelio_ op.72 (1814):










Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (1811-12):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):


----------



## Malx

Classic Debussy:

Preludes Book I - Walter Gieseking.


----------



## eljr

#9 on Pure Audio Blu-ray


----------



## eljr




----------



## Forsooth

Johann Georg Lickl (1769-1843) was an Austrian composer, organist, Kapellmeister in the main church of Pécs, and piano teacher.

3 Oboe Quartets, Op. 26
Cassation for oboe, clarinet, horn, and bassoon
Trio for clarinet, horn, and bassoon (Toccata Classics)
I enjoyed.


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: Vanessa* Glyndebourne on Opus Arte








This Blu-ray disc is a relatively recent purchase. Good - but it doesn't make it into my top ten twentieth century operas - there is such a lot of competition!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127330


Mediæval Bæbes

Of Kings & Angels
A Christmas Carol Collection

2013


----------



## Eramire156

*Always time for more Brahms*

*Johannes Brahms
Violin Sonatas









Itzhak Perlman
Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## Forsooth

CD 9 ("Majeste") and CD 10 ("Tenebrae") from 20-CD box "Le Poeme Harmonique." Both CDs consist of music composed by Michel-Richard Delalande.

















*Michel-Richard Delalande (1657-1726)* was a French Baroque composer and organist who was in the service of King Louis XIV. He was one of the most important composers of grands motets.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Psalms*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Forsooth

Since Advent started yesterday (first Sunday of Advent) and is the beginning of the Liturgical Year, I opened *La Petite Bande's box set entitled, "The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas,"* (19 CDs) all by J. S. Bach. The first CD contained the following cantatas (in this order): 

BWV 61 "First Sunday of Advent" (1714)
BWV 37 "First Sunday of Advent" (1731)
BWV 62 "First Sunday of Advent" (1732)
BWV 132 "Fourth Sunday of Advent" (1715)
I enjoyed the one-voice-one-part renditions.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Thanks for the reminder. I have that set.

NP:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 6 in A minor










Hartmut Haencher conductor
Philharmonia Slavonica


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127337


*Maurice Ravel*

Ma Mère l'Oye
Une barque sur l'océan
Alborada del Gracioso
Rapsodie espagnole
Boléro

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

1994


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Ownes leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in sacred music:


----------



## robin4

*Debussy's La cathédrale engloutie - Water*

*Hélène Grimaud *

One of the world's most celebrated pianists Hélène Grimaud presents a beautiful, haunting call to nature - 'WATER' is an evocative, experimental, deeply personal project combining her two greatest passions: music and nature.

Watch her perform Claude Debussy's "La cathédrale engloutie".

La Cathédrale engloutie (The Submerged Cathedral) is a prelude written by the French composer Claude Debussy for solo piano. It was published in 1910 as the tenth prelude in Debussy's first of two volumes of twelve piano preludes each. It is characteristic of Debussy in its form, harmony, and content.


----------



## robin4

*Debussy: Rhapsody No. 1, for Clarinet and Orchestra*

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Conductor: Simon Rattle

*Clarinet solo: Wenzel Fuchs*



In 1909, Gabriel Fauré, Director of the Paris Conservatoire, named Debussy to its board of directors (le Conseil Supérieur).

One of Debussy's first duties was to supply two works for the next year's clarinet examinations.

The Rhapsodie was first performed as part of the examinations on July 14, 1910.

The original composition was for clarinet and piano; Debussy published his own orchestration of the accompaniment in 1911, after the official premiere with Mimart.


----------



## robin4

*Claude Debussy: «Jeux». Poème dansé pour orchestra*

Simon Rattle

Jeux (Games) is a ballet written by Claude Debussy. Described as a "poème dansé" (literally a "danced poem"), it was written for Sergei Diaghilev's Ballets Russes with *choreography by Vaslav Nijinsky. 
*
The scenario was described to the audience at the premiere as follows:

The scene is a garden at dusk; a tennis ball has been lost; a boy and two girls are searching for it. The artificial light of the large electric lamps shedding fantastic rays about them suggests the idea of childish games: they play hide and seek, they try to catch one another, they quarrel, they sulk without cause.

The night is warm, the sky is bathed in pale light; they embrace. But the spell is broken by another tennis ball thrown in mischievously by an unknown hand. Surprised and alarmed, the boy and girls disappear into the nocturnal depths of the garden.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Sonatas
Disc 2

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard & Fauré: String Quartets

Quatuor Ysaÿe



> BBC Music Magazine April 2012
> 
> The muscular Alberic Magnard and more reserved Faure both receive idiomatic and committed performances, with a magnificent range of colour, and just a few rough edges.


----------



## 13hm13

EMI's sound quality is perhaps what's best about this 3-CD set.









CD3 is led by Mariss Jansons.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Etudes

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Festival of Carols

Sylvia McNair (soprano)

Indianapolis Symphonic Choir, Eric Stark

Adam, Adolphe Charles (1803-56)
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Foster, David (b.1949)
Mason, Lowell (1792-1872)
Mathias, William (1934-92)
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-47)
Pierpont, James (1822-93)
Rudolph, Glenn L (b.1951)
Rutter, John (b.1945)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Arabella

Lisa della Casa (Arabella), Hilde Gueden (Zdenka), George London (Mandryka), Anton Dermota (Matteo), Otto Edelmann (Graf Waldner), Ira Malaniuk (Adelaide), Mimi Coertse (Fiakermilli), Waldemar Kmentt (Elemer), Eberhard Wächter (Dominik)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## chill782002

Holst - Betelgeuse

Philip Langridge - Tenor

Steuart Bedford - Piano

Recorded 1996

_On Betelgeuse
the gold leaves hang in golden aisles
for twice a hundred million miles,
and twice a hundred million years
they golden hang and nothing stirs,
on Betelgeuse.

Space is a wind that does
not blow on Betelgeuse,
and time - oh time - is a bird,
whose wings have never stirred
the golden avenues of leaves
on Betelgeuse.

On Betelgeuse
there is nothing that joys or grieves
the unstirred multitudes of leaves,
nor ghost of evil or good haunts
the gold multitude
on Betelgeuse.

And birth they do not use
nor death on Betelgeuse,
and the God, of whom we are
infinite dust, is there
a single leaf of those
gold leaves on Betelgeuse._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Symphony no 3 in Dmajor ("Polish")
Marche Slave
Capriccio italien*

This third is, I think, the best of Karajan's recordings of the first three Tchaikovsky symphonies, coupled here with rousing performances of the Marches slave and Capriccio italien.


----------



## Marinera

Phillippe de Monte - Sacred & Secular Works
The Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Consort
CD 5


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 [1973 recording] on this Philips release:









Looking fwd to comparing with Alsop and Jansos renditions.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, "Avec orgue". Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, with organist Marcel Dupré. Talk about a superstar soloist.

I recently got a set of all the Saint-Saëns symphonies under Jean Martinon w/ a French orchestra but I have yet to hear any of it. I have a hard time picturing this recording being bettered. This is the one I got:










Hell of a composer... Ravel once referred to him as a genius, and he may have been right. The French Mendelssohn, or something like that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos etc., fifth and final part for late morning/early afternoon. I was sorely tempted to play Klemperer's 1957 Royal Festival Hall account of the 9th but I felt I owed it to Barenboim to finish off his cycle (which I do like, by the way). Maybe next time...

_Elegischer Gesang_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and string quartet op.118 - arranged for mixed choir and orchestra by ???? [Text: Ignaz Franz Castelli] (1814):
_Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt_ [_Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.112 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1815):
_Opferlied_ [_Song of Sacrifice_] - fourth version for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.121b [Text: Friedrich von Matthisson] (1822):
_Bundeslied_ [_Song of Fellowship_] for soprano, alto, three-part choir, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.122 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1822):










_Missa solemnis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.123 (1819-23):










Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.125 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1822-24):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine



> Presto Classical 21st December 2018
> 
> In the Second Concerto [Chamayou] is by turns dramatic and captivatingly tender as required, with excellent support from conductor Emmanuel Krivine and the Orchestre National de France, who bring out the Brahmsian qualities of the first movement and a Tchaikovsky-like lightness of touch to the second movement.
> 
> James Longstaffe


----------



## Rogerx

Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

English Bach Festival Choir

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Duncan

*Solti: The Complete Chicago Recordings*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
*

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*

Just arrived, I'm glad that I finally found this hard to find recording (sacd) with a fifty page libretto.


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27

Vestard Shimkus (piano).


----------



## crmoorhead

Rambler said:


> *Samuel Barber: Vanessa* Glyndebourne on Opus Arte
> View attachment 127327
> 
> 
> This Blu-ray disc is a relatively recent purchase. Good - but it doesn't make it into my top ten twentieth century operas - there is such a lot of competition!


I have not seen this disc before. Barber is one of my favourite composers, but did not get fully into the opera on audio only.


----------



## eljr

Forsooth said:


> Since Advent started yesterday (first Sunday of Advent) and is the beginning of the Liturgical Year, I opened *La Petite Bande's box set entitled, "The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas,"* (19 CDs) all by J. S. Bach. The first CD contained the following cantatas (in this order):
> 
> BWV 61 "First Sunday of Advent" (1714)
> BWV 37 "First Sunday of Advent" (1731)
> BWV 62 "First Sunday of Advent" (1732)
> BWV 132 "Fourth Sunday of Advent" (1715)
> I enjoyed the one-voice-one-part renditions.


great idea, i put this in my queue


----------



## Vasks

_Playing more vinyl_


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 28*









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 38*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_


----------



## robin4

*R. Strauss: Festliches Präludium (Festival Prelude)*



Philadelphia Orchestra (1993 Live)

Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## eljr

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks said:


> _Playing more vinyl_


Still no CD player Vasks ?


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin

Ridiculous short CD but outstanding good.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

For whatever reason, Beethoven's Piano Concertos had been a blind spot for me. I rectified that with this set. Great sound, good soloist and orchestral backing.


----------



## sbmonty

Mendelssohn: Octet In E Flat Major, Op. 20


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127354


*Arcangelo Corelli*

Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-6
Sinfonia to Santa Beatrice d'Este in D minor

Freiburger Barockorchester
Gottfried von der Goltz, violin and direction
Petra Müllejans, violin
Guido Larisch, cello

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Homilius: Siehe, der Herr kömmt

Advent and Christmas Cantatas

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Homilius: Merk auf, mein Herz, und sieh dorthin
Homilius: Siehe, der Herr kömmt mit viel tausend Heiligen
Homilius: So du mit deinem Munde bekennest Jesum
Homilius: Wohl dem, der nicht wandelt im Rat der Gottlosen


----------



## mvellom

Bach Trios
Yo-Yo Ma, Chris Thile, Edgar Meyer


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach *

Cantatas Adventszeit BWV 61,36.62,132


----------



## sbmonty

Coincidentally, I was listening to Corelli's Concerti Grossi yesterday. My first listen.


----------



## robin4

*Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book I, Prelude & Fugue No. 24 in B minor BWV 869*

*Joanna McGregor - piano*

Joanna Clare MacGregor CBE is a British concert pianist, conductor, composer, and festival curator. She is Head of Piano at the Royal Academy of Music and a professor of the University of London. She is currently artistic director of the International Summer School & Festival at Dartington Hall.





The title of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier refers to the new system of tuning keyboard instruments that had been developed by, amongst others, the Halberstadt organist Andreas Werckmeister (1645-1706), to make it possible to play in all 24 major and minor keys, something which hitherto had been impossible with* "mean-tone" tuning*.

There were, however, several such *"well-tempered" tuning* in use at that time, and, contrary to earlier assumptions, there is simply no evidence that Bach wrote his two books of preludes and fugues for our modern* "equal temperament"*, which is but one of several possible tunings.

Whatever the case, for him the tempered tuning meant that he could use all major and minor keys to present a systematic, state-of-the-art compendium of the fugue form, which was then at the very peak of its development.

Intended "both for the use and consumption of the eager-to-learn musical youth and as a special pastime for those already skilled in this discipline", Bach compiled the first part of his Well-Tempered Clavier in 1722.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier* _(cd2)_
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Eramire156

*Artur, Jascha and Emanuel*

CD 12 from the Rubinstein collection

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio, op.97 " Archduke"

Franz Schubert 
Piano Trio np.1, op.99









Artur Rubinstein 
Jascha Heifetz 
Emanuel Feuermann*

Recorded September 1941


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Corelli - Concerti Grossi









Now: Pierre de la Rue - Missa Pro Fidelibus Defunctis


----------



## robin4

*Shostakovich: Prelude and Fugue in D Minor no. 24*

*Daniil Trifonov *

December 8, 2016. Carnegie Hall, solo recital.


----------



## Marinera

From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box, Disk 8
Louis-Nicolas Clérambault - Miserere / François Couperin - Leçons de ténèbres


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Piano Concerto no 2 in Bb major
Fantasien*

Great performance of the concerto but the Fantasien are, if anything, even better.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johannes Regis*

MIssa L'homme armé / Dum sacrum mysterium


----------



## Rambler

*Advent Live - The Choir of St. John's Cambridge directed by Andrew Nethsingha * BBC















A pleasing choral selection from ancient to modern.


----------



## canouro

*J. S. Bach - Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violoncello Piccolo*
Mario Brunello


----------



## Eramire156

*Sergio Fiorentino's "indian summer"*

I had never heard of Fiorentino until I was given a recital disc from Newport of Chopin, I wonder who this wonderful pianist was, and where I might find more recordings.

*Johann Sebastian Bach
French Suite no.5
Prelude & Fugue in D
Suite fromViolin Partita in E
Jesu, joy of man's desiring
Prelude & Fugue in E flat*









*Sergio Fiorentino *


----------



## Rambler

*Havergal Brian: Orchestral Music Volume One - Early and Late Works* BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Garry Walker on Toccata Classics








I don't have a lot of Havergal Brian's music. He lived a long life (1876 - 1972)- and composed well into his last decade - despite being largely ignored. Unlike most English composers of the time he was from a working class family. Elgar (a friend) was more typically lower middle class in background.

In this selection we have his final work 'Legend: Ave atque vale' from 1968. The Burlesque Variations in contrast date from 1903.

The music is rather quirky at times, but interesting. It tends to do it's own thing, and in the later music ignoring contemporary developments.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Havergal Brian: Orchestral Music Volume One - Early and Late Works* BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Garry Walker on Toccata Classics
> View attachment 127375
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of Havergal Brian's music. He lived a long life (1876 - 1972)- and composed well into his last decade - despite being largely ignored. Unlike most English composers of the time he was from a working class family. Elgar (a friend) was more typically lower middle class in background.
> 
> In this selection we have his final work 'Legend: Ave atque vale' from 1968. The Burlesque Variations in contrast date from 1903.
> 
> The music is rather quirky at times, but interesting. It tends to do it's own thing, and in the later music ignoring contemporary developments.


These Toccata releases about Brian contain some rarities well worth hearing as you mention. He's not a composer of my highest interests, though I do feel he had a very personal voice.


----------



## eljr




----------



## mvellom

Borodin String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
_Sacred and Secular Music_
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Brilliant Classics_

3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Lovely stuff from an LP released in 1988 i believe.


----------



## Forsooth

Two beautiful voices:

*Veronique Gens* (French soprano) - Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, La mort de Cléopâtre, et al
*Bernada Fink* (Argentine mezzo-soprano) - JS Bach - Solo cantatas BWV 35, 169, and 170


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in American a cappella choral works:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127380


*Ferde Grofé*

Death Valley Suite
Hudson River Suite
Hollywood Suite

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
William Stromberg, conductor

2002


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127381


*Samuel Barber*

Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Cello Concerto, Op. 22
Piano Concerto, Op. 38

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, conductor
Kyoko Takezawa, violin
Steven Isserlis, cello
John Browning, piano

recorded 1990 and 1994, compilation 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Rogerx

Cantique de Noël

French Music For Christmas From Berlioz To Debussy

Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge, Geoffrey Webber

trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: Noël nouvelet
trad.: Nous voici dans la ville
trad.: Portuguese Hymn (Adeste fideles)
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: Quittez, pasteurs
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25 - L'Adieu des bergers
Debussy: Noël des enfants qui n'ont plus de maison
Fauré: Il est né, le divin enfant
Fauré: Noël d'Enfant
Franck, C: Duos (6) pour voix égales, FWV 89
Gounod: Noel
Guilmant: Coeur de Jésus enfant
Massenet: La neige
Tombelle: C'est aujourd'hui
Tombelle: Dans les cieux règne l'allégresse


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony in C minor on this 1992 CD:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Waltzes

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

PC 4 on this Naxos release:








Giovanni Paisiello - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, R 8.16
Piano : Francesco Nicolosi
Collegium Philarmonicum Chamber Orchestra / Gennaro Cappabianca


----------



## Rogerx

.

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Barbara Schlick (soprano), Yvonne Naef (Contralto), Christoph Prégardien (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller.

Recorded: 1998-12-12
Recording Venue: Nikolaikirche Leipzig


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various concerti this morning/early afternoon.

Cello Concerto no.1 in C Hob.VIIb:1 (c.1761-65): 
Cello Concerto no.2 in D Hob.VIIb:2 (1783):










Piano Concerto no.7 in F Hob.XVIII:7 (by 1766): ***
Piano Concerto no.9 in G Hob.XVIII:9 (by 1767):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G Hob.XVIII:4 (by 1782):
Piano Concerto no.11 in D Hob.XVIII:11 (bet. 1780 and 1783):



(*** possibly not written by Haydn)

Horn Concerto no.1 in D Hob.VIId:3 (1762):
Oboe Concerto in C Hob.VIIg:C1 (c. 1790): ***
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat Hob.VIIe:1 (1796):










(*** probably not written by Haydn)


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify

Stile Antico - A Spanish Nativity


----------



## Bourdon

*Joan Cererols*

Missa Pro Defunctis
Missa De Batalla


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No 2

Jonathan Shin'ar

Recorded 1991

Now this is pretty much a perfect pairing as far as I'm concerned, my 3 favourite Prokofiev sonatas coupled with my 2 favourite Scriabin sonatas! This gentleman provides some excellent interpretations as well, although I can't say that I've heard of him before.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 & 40 and Roussel: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## canouro

*Trumpet Concertos
*
Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Trumpet Concerto in E or E flat major, WoO 1, S. 49
Johann Wilhelm Hertel - Trumpet Concerto in D
Carl Stamitz - Trumpet Concerto in D major (realized by Boustead)
Franz Joseph Haydn - Konzert für Trompete Es-Dur, Hob.VIIe;1

_Håkan Hardenberger, The Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner_


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi- a selection of cello concertos


----------



## canouro

*Royal Fireworks*
Balsom Ensemble, Alison Balsom


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn

The Hague Philharmonic, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 2 & 3*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
Maurizio Pollini (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven;Creatures of Prometheus

Rochester Philharmonic -David Zinman.


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032, Vol. 7: Gli Impresari*

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 67 In F Major, Hob. I:67
Symphony No. 65 In F Major, Hob. I:65
Symphony No. 9 In C Major Hob. I:9

*Mozart*
Thamos, König In Egypten, K. 345/336A

_Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel_


----------



## Bourdon

*Philippe De Vitry*

Motets & Chansons


----------



## Duncan

*Long Time Ago*

*Adèle Charvet (mezzo), Susan Manoff (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_loAWcDK9cMlQp_kuJECXUnyNi0Wb IxPTQ

*Works*

Barber: Four Songs, Op. 13
Barber: Four Songs, Op. 13, No. 4 (Nocturne)
Barber: Solitary Hotel
Barber: Sure on this shining night, Op. 13 No. 3
Barber: The Desire for Hermitage
Bolcom: Amor
Bolcom: Cabaret Songs Vol.1
Bolcom: Waitin'
Britten: Funeral Blues (from Cabaret Songs)
Britten: Johnny (from Cabaret Songs)
Britten: Night covers up the rigid land (No. 2 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
Copland: At the River
Copland: Heart, we will forget him (No. 5 from Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson)
Copland: Long Time Ago
Copland: Zion's Walls
Dring: Song of a Nightclub Proprietress (No. 5 from 5 Betjeman Songs)
Finzi: Two Lips
Heggie: Animal Passion
Heggie: The Moon's the North Wind's Cookie
Ives, C: Remembrance
Ives, C: Songs My Mother Taught Me
Quilter: Weep you no more
Roven: Listening to Jazz
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127408


*Maurice Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloé
La Valse

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez, conductor

1996


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantates -Elly Ameling

Richte Van Der Meer (cello), Han De Vries (oboe), Albert de Klerk (organ)
Recorded: 1983-01-01
Recording Venue: Pieterskerk, Utrecht


----------



## Vasks

*Brown - Overture for Strings (Pololanik/Capstone)
Curtis-Smith - 12 Etudes (composer/Albany)
Marshall - Fog Tropes II (Kronos Qrt/Nonesuch)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Orchestral Suite No. 4 In D, BWV 1069


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral works by Joseph Haydn part one for late afternoon and evening.

Mass no.1: _Missa rorate coeli desuper_ in G for two sopranos, mixed choir and strings Hob.XXII:3 (c.1750):










_(4) Motetti de Venerabili Sacramento_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXIIIc:5a-d (prob. 1750s):










_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob.XXa:1 (1767):










_Salve Regina_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, organ and strings Hob.XXIIIb:2 (1771):










Mass no.7: _Missa brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo_ [_'Kleine Orgelmesse'_] in B-flat for soprano, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:7 (by 1778):


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Haydn: Missa Sanctae Caeciliae*
Lucia Popp, Doris Soffe, Horst Laubenthal, Kurt Moll,
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks , Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Motetten


----------



## robin4

*Francois Poulenc - Concerto for organ, strings and timpani in G minor* (1938).

Performed by: *Iveta Apkalna* (organ)

and the Kremerata Baltica (conducted by Andris Veismanis) during a concert at the Dom in Riga (Latvia).

The organ (IV/124) has been built by E.F. Walcker in 1883 and is one of the largest in Europe.

Iveta Apkalna is a Latvian pianist and organist.

Born: November 30, 1976 , Rēzekne, Latvia


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127410


*Franz Schubert*

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, "Death and the Maiden"
String Quintet in C major

Pavel Haas Quartet
Danjulo Ishizaka, cello

2013


----------



## Enthusiast

So many recordings of these works come out. Many are very good. This one seems a bit more special.


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


>


I'm a big fan of that record and the first volume that you and Marinera posted earlier. They rarely gets a mention (among all the recordings by big stars) but there is real joy in the music making.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: Sympony No. 4 in A minor*
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham, cond. 1951


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD3


----------



## robin4

*fast moving feet*






*Naji Hakim: Quatres études-caprices - Nr. 4 »Alla russa« ∙*

*Iveta Apkalna*, Orgel ∙

hr-Sinfoniekonzert ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 22. November 2019 ∙


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH CHAMBER MUSIC OF THE 17TH CENTURY
*Baltzar - Schop - Matteis - Brade - Lawes - Simpson - Jenkins - Byrd - Farinel - Anonymous*
Trio Sonnerie
Stephen Stubbs - theorbo, baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, organ

_Apex_ via _Teldec_


----------



## Granate

*Positions 11-20 of 2020 TC Most Recommended Operas Poll - Nom round until Friday 6th*









this picture was posted seeking your attention, nothing to do with any emotional motivations, please nominate operas 

*Nomination round for the TC Top.100 Most Recommended Operas Poll* was opened this Monday and so far a few more than 10 members have nominated their works. Rounds from now on last only one week instead of two and the mark is still far from the +20 members of the 1st nomination round.

*Link to the Poll.* Nominate your 20 works in order without including the 10 already qualified operas. Nomination round closes every Friday to Saturday midnight!


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: 12 Etudes; Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1

Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 6 from the complete Willi Boskovsky Decca recordings*

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Quintet in A major op.81

César Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor









Clifford Curzon 
Vienna Philharmonic Quartet 
Willi Boskovsky 
Otto Strasser
Rudolf Streng 
Emanuel Brabec*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127418


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Fantasia on Christmas Carols
On Christmas Night
The First Nowell

Sarah Fox, soprano
Roderick Williams, baritone
Joyful Company of Singers
City of London Sinfonia
Richard Hickox, conductor

2006


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Dimace

Right now and while I'm traveling: Zoltan Kodaly, Hary Janos. With Peter Ustinov as narrator and the LSO under Istvan Kertesz. In the same double Decca CD: Psalmus Hungaricus and Peacock Variations with Edinburgh Festival Chorus. Very interesting CD, my friends! The singers are unknown but the whole thing of top quality. Highly suggested. Have all of you a very nice time. Until Friday. D.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Flute Sonata
Franck: Violin Sonata (arr. for flute) 

James Galway
Martha Argerich


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 1*

I'm used to Schubert masses on a little smaller scale. Sawallish sounds as if Bruckner were conducting it (tending toward the monumental and massive). It's nicely recorded, though.


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Enigma Variations - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.
(the 1956 recording originally released on the Pye label).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Elgar, Enigma Variations - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.
> (the 1956 recording originally released on the Pye label).
> 
> View attachment 127421


That series tends to be hit or miss. How is the Barbirolli set?


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> That series tends to be hit or miss. How is the Barbirolli set?


The main attraction for me is a super live Mahler 2 from 1970 with the Stuttgart RSO - I am a bit of a Mahler 2 collector so when I heard good reports I had to buy.
The Elgar is good but not exceptional the other pieces are fine but I won't listen to them often.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Piano Concerto # 21 in C Major, K 467 "Elvira Madigan"


----------



## Itullian

One of the greatest Brahms cycles EVER.
Hurry up and grab it!


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening,

1. Johannes Ockeghem, Complete Songs, volume 1, performed by Blue Heron, led by Scott Metcalfe. This is one of the best early music CDs I've heard in years. The performances are remarkable & do justice to Ockeghem's songs, which are among the most beautiful creations in music history, in my view. This release gets my vote for the best Renaissance era CD of 2019. Strongly recommended: https://www.amazon.com/Ockeghem-Com...mplete+songs+blue+heron&qid=1575498936&sr=8-1

2. Alfred Brendel playing Beethoven's Eroica Variations, Op. 35 & Für Elise & 6 Bagatelles, Op. 126, on Philips. Excellent: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Er...rendel+beethoven+eroica&qid=1575498859&sr=8-1

3. Cypress Quartet--Beethoven cycle. I've just begun to delve into this cycle, as it's a new arrival. Their approach is HIP, but the instruments are modern. The first violinist doesn't use much (if any) vibrato. So far, their style has worked well in the early & middle quartets, but I've only listened to Op. 132 among the late quartets. The sound recordings made at the Skywalker sound studio are exceptional, which is a big plus in this music. Granted, it is yet another Beethoven cycle in my collection, but I don't regret buying this one (unlike a number of other cycles from recent years).

4. Eduard Tubin, Symphonies nos. 2 & 5, performed by the Estonian National S.O., conducted by Arco Volmer: https://www.amazon.com/Tubin-Comple...tubin+symphony+2+volmer&qid=1575498758&sr=8-1. This is new music to me, as I had only previously heard Tubin's 9th Symphony, which I liked. I plan to listen to more of his symphonies in the coming weeks, as I also bought N. Jaarvi's symphony cycle on BIS.

5. Erik Satie, piano works, on an Alba label Cd entitled, "Satierik", played by Janne Mertanen, a young pianist whose playing & musicianship I'm growing to like (I especially appreciated his disc of the solo piano music of Joonas Kokkonen). Mertanen plays Satie exceptionally well, and the Alba sound engineering is, as usual, first class: https://www.amazon.com/Satie-Piano-...anen+satie+alba&qid=1575498699&s=music&sr=8-1


----------



## Forsooth

CDs 11 and 12 from La Poeme Harmonique compilation --

*La Conversation*: "Poems by Theophile de Viau (1590-1626), declaimed in Old French pronunciation by Eugène Green; lute works by Robert de Visée (1650?-1732?), performed by Vincent Dumestre on the theorbo."
*Le consert des consorts*: Pierre Guedron (ca.1570-ca.1620). From Gramophone: "Airs de Cour take a walk on the wild side: a sure*fire hit for anyone with a funnybone." All in French, but I understand that the humor has a lot to do with use of language, e.g., Spoonerisms, etc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127423


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Eight Traditional English Carols (1919)
Two carols (1945)
Carols from The Oxford Book of Carols (1928)
Nine Carols for male voices (1941)

Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea
William Vann, director
Hugh Rowlands, organ

2018


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127424
f

The Cambridge Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

recorded 1989 and 1993, compilation 2003


----------



## starthrower

Streaming No.7 from this set. Sounds good, but I give Barshai the edge for vigor and intensity. Haven't listened to Petrenko's 7th. It's been too long since I've heard Bernstein.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute & finished at home - Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music by Jake Runestad:

















Nominated this year for the Grammy's "Best Choral Performance"


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127426


Kathleen Battle
New York Choral Artists
The Boy's Choir of Harlem
The Orchestra of St. Luke's
Leonard Slatkin, conductor

1986


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127427


Choir of Merton College Oxford
Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra
Benjamin Nicholas, conductor

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 and 2/ Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti



> BBC Music Magazine September 2003
> 
> Müller-Schott's phrasing and colouring are always imaginative, and his fast movements are elegant and vital.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Couperin, L: Gigue in C minor
Couperin, L: Allemande Grave in F major
Couperin, L: Chaconne in F major
Couperin, L: Chaconne ou Passacaille
Couperin, L: Passacaille in G minor
Couperin, L: Prelude in A major
Couperin, L: Suite in A major
Couperin, L: Suite in D minor
Couperin, L: Suite in G minor
Couperin, L: Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major


----------



## Rogerx

La vie en rose

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Münchner Symphoniker, Stephan Koncz

Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto
Giraud: Sous le ciel de Paris
Milhaud: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos, Op. 165b
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker & Offenbach: Le Papillon

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Thrilling Tchaikovsky from Albert Coates. Recordings from 1928 (_Romeo and Juliet_) and 1932.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - choral works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Insanae et vanae curae (Vain and Raging Cares)_ - motet for mixed choir and orchestra: revision of a chorus from the oratorio _Il ritorno di Tobia_ Hob.XXI:1 no.13c (orig. 1775 - rev. c. 1794):
_Mare Clausem (The Closed Sea)_ - excerpts of an unfinished ode for bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob.XXIVa:9 [Text: John Selden] (1794 inc.):
Mass no.9: _Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida_ [_'Heiligmesse'_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:10 (1796):










Mass no.10: _Missa in tempore belli (Mass in Time of War)_ [_'Paukenmesse'_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:9 (1796):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze (The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross)_ - version for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XX:2 [Joseph Friebert (revised by Gottfried van Swieten), after liturgical sources] (orig. 1785 - arr. 1796):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony no 1 in C minor* - with the London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Tragic Overture* - with the London Symphony Orchestra
*Alto Rhapsody* - with Janet Baker, John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra

Conductor Sir Adrian Boult.

Very good performances of both the symphony and the Tragic Overture but the stand out item here (for me at least) is the _Alto Rhapsody_ with Janet Baker at her finest.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Ages since I had time to post here, but this morning I have Bach's Orgelbuchlein cranked up... my intellectual side appreciates hearing the original sung chorales paired with their organ arrangement, but I sort of was in the mood just for organ music this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Italian Serenades- Consortium Classicum

Mayr: Sextet for two clarinets, two horns, two bassoons and double bass
Paisiello: Il Barbiere di Siviglia: Grosse Harmoniemusik for wind ensemble
Righini: Serenade for two clarinets, two horns, two bassoons and double bass
Rossini: Quintet for two clarinets, two horns, bassoon and double bass (attr.)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific performance of Tchaikovsky's _Manfred Symphony_


----------



## Duncan

*Solti: The Complete Chicago Recordings*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## Duncan




----------



## robin4

well performed, and spectacular ending






*Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik No.7*

conductor: Norbert Kaiser

*organ: Konstantin Volostnov*

Born: 1979 - Moscow, Russia

The Russian organist, Konstantin Volostnov, began studying organ music in Maria Potashnikova's class in Sergei Prokofiev Music School. From 1994 to 1999, he studied in the Academic Music College of The Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory (piano and organ classes of Alexei Shmitov).

In 2004, he graduated from The Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory where he studied with Professor Alexei Parshin (organ), Yuri Martynov (piano), and Professor Alexei Lubimov (chamber ensemble).


----------



## Rogerx

Grétry: Suites & Overtures

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling

Gretry: Céphale et Procris - Suite
Gretry: Guillaume Tell - Overture (Act 1, Scene 1)
Gretry: L'Ami de la Maison - Overture
Gretry: L'Amitié a L'épreuve - Overture
Gretry: L'Épreuve Villageoise - Overture
Gretry: Le Huron - Overture
Gretry: Le Jugement de Midas - Overture
Gretry: Le Magnifique - Overture
Gretry: Le Tableau Parlant - Overture
Gretry: Lucile - Suite
Gretry: Silvian - Overture
Gretry: Zémire et Azor - Suite


----------



## Vasks

_Russians using Russian themes...who would've thunk it?_

*Taneyev - Overture on a Russian Theme (Sanderling/Naxos)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #2 "Little Russian" (Abbado/CBS)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a bit more magic than a Harry Potter book ....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127442


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantatas, BWV 40, 41, 63, 64, 65, 91, 121, 122, 133, 152, 190, 191

The Amerstam Baroque Orchesta & Choir
Ton Koopman

recorded 1994-2000, compilation 2003


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Salve Regina in F Major, Stabat Mater in F Minor

These are something to hear once, but they're kind of basic.

*


----------



## robin4

*George Frideric Handel: Messiah (HWV 56)*

The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Sir Neville Marriner

*Sylvia McNair*

"I Know That My Redeemer Liveth"





Job 19:25-27 King James Version (KJV)

25 For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:

26 And though after my skin worms destroy this body, yet in my flesh shall I see God:

27 Whom I shall see for myself, and mine eyes shall behold, and not another; though my reins be consumed within me.

Messiah (HWV 56) is an English-language oratorio composed in 1741 by George Frideric Handel, with a scriptural text compiled by Charles Jennens from the King James Bible, and from the Coverdale Psalter, the version of the Psalms included with the Book of Common Prayer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Symphony no 2 in D major
Variations on a Them by Haydn "St Anthony Chorale*

London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## robin4

*Mozart: Concerto n°23 for Piano and Orchestra*

Concert de Paris - 2019 HD

*Khatia Buniatishvili *


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening
























Now

*Lalo - Cello Concerto in D Minor *and very likely other Lalo works from the same box set - immensely enjoyable


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir

trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
trad.: Joy to the World!
trad.: La Virgen lava panales
trad.: The Twelfth Night Song
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
De Cormier: The Animal Carol
Gauntlett: Once in Royal David's city
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Handel: Hallelujah Chorus (from Messiah)
Holst: Lullay my liking, H129, Op. 34 No. 2
Humperdinck: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn' (Hänsel und Gretel)
Leontovich: Carol of the Bells
Monnoye: Patapan
Redner: O little town of Bethlehem (St Louis)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## DavidA

One of Karajan's great performances.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a lot of Richter playing Beethoven sonatas including so many different performances of the same pieces. It's hard to keep track of. And Richter never recorded a full set - I don't think he even played much more than half of them? - which somehow has meant that I have underplayed his Beethoven. It is so much easier to reach for a box with all the sonatas. But Richter's Beethoven is really not to be missed! I've been going through quite a lot of it recently but I'm not through yet.


----------



## Marinera

Forsooth said:


> CDs 11 and 12 from La Poeme Harmonique compilation --
> 
> *La Conversation*: "Poems by Theophile de Viau (1590-1626), declaimed in Old French pronunciation by Eugène Green; lute works by Robert de Visée (1650?-1732?), performed by Vincent Dumestre on the theorbo."
> *Le consert des consorts*: Pierre Guedron (ca.1570-ca.1620). From Gramophone: "Airs de Cour take a walk on the wild side: a sure*fire hit for anyone with a funnybone." All in French, but I understand that the humor has a lot to do with use of language, e.g., Spoonerisms, etc.


My reaction exactly only to the album on the left Conversation: De Visee & De Viau. It's impossible for me to do any precision work while listening to the spoken parts, I tried once, but it sounds just too funny . Now this cd is banned from my work space. Inadequate and uncultured response I'm sure


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - choral works part three for later tonight.

Mass no.11: _Missa in Angustiis (Mass in Fearful Times)_ [_'Nelsonmesse'_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:11 (1798):










_Die Schöpfung (The Creation)_ - oratorio for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob.XXI:2 [Text: Gottfried van Swieten, after the _Book of Genesis_] (1796-98):










Mass no.12: _Theresienmesse_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:12 (1799):


----------



## robin4

*Paul Hindemith: Das Marienleben*

Cédric Pescia, piano

*Caroline Melzer, soprano*









Das Marienleben (The Life of Mary) is a song cycle by German composer Paul Hindemith. The cycle, written for piano and soprano, sets to music a collection of *15 poems by Rainer Maria Rilke that tells the story of the life of Mary.*

Thirteen years after its 1923 premiere in Frankfurt, Hindemith began extensively revising and reworking the piece, eventually producing a second version which premiered in Hanover in 1948.

Hindemith also orchestrated six of the songs: four in 1938 and two more in 1948.

The work consists of fifteen movements:

Geburt Mariä (Birth of Mary)
Die Darstellung (The Presentation)

Mariä Verkündigung (Annunciation to Mary)
Mariä Heimsuchung (Visitation of Mary)

Argwohn Josephs (Joseph's Suspicion)
Verkündigung über den Hirten (Annunciation to the shepherds)

Geburt Christi (Birth of Christ)
Rast auf der Flucht in Ägypten (Rest on the Flight into Egypt)

Von der Hochzeit (Of the wedding)
Vor der Passion (Before the Passion)

Pietà (Pieta)
Stillung Mariä mit dem Auferstandenen (Consolation of Mary with the resurrected)

Vom Tode Mariä I (Of the Death of Mary I)
Vom Tode Mariä II (Of the Death of Mary II)
Vom Tode Mariä III (Of the Death of Mary III)


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 

Berlin Philharmonic / Wilhelm Furtwangler


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Richter's Beethoven. These recordings from Prague are excellent with good sound too.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful


----------



## Judith

My listening this evening was a lovely Bruckner Symphony no 8 performed by Ricardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra as part of Bruckner Symphony set


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS ET DANCERIES
_French Renaissance Wind Music_
*Desprez - Gombert - Crecquilln - Van Wilder - Willaert - Maillard - Anonymous*
Piffaro
Joan Kimball, Robert Wiemken - directors
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 2.*

Fricsay conducting with Geza Anda.

This just came in from PrestoClassical's boxed set sale. I have seen this set recommended on TC, but I was expecting less-than-stellar sound. I'm pleasantly surprised so far.


----------



## Merl

Listened to this today. An outstanding release and one of the most enjoyable Schubert discs Ive heard in a while. Recommended.


----------



## mvellom

Franz Schubert, Sonatas & Impromptus
András Schiff

Vier Impromptus D 899 
Sonate In c-Moll D 958 
Drei Klavierstücke D 946 
Sonate In A-Dur D 959


----------



## Malx

Liszt, Etudes d'execution transcendante S139 - Boris Berezovsky.
A set of 12 pieces that I enjoy best when listened to as a complete group - for me not something to be dipped in and out of.


----------



## Malx

Lucia Popp singing Slavonic Opera Arias from the EMI Icon box.
A truly wonderful selection of pieces sung beautifully.


----------



## xankl

Just released in its entirety on Apple Music after taster tracks for the past few weeks. I like it so far.


----------



## starthrower

This basilica venue near Paris is spectacular.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Baltic composers:










Current listening - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Russian composers:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 8 on this 2-CD set:









Raff - Symphonies 8 - 11 'Four Seasons' - Albert


----------



## Rogerx

Medtner - Complete Works for Violin and Piano Volume 2

Laurence Kayaleh (violin) & Paul Stewart (piano)

Medtner: Two Canzonas & Dances, Op. 43
Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 1 in B minor, Op. 21
Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 44


----------



## Rogerx

A Spanish Nativity

Stile Antico

trad.: Riu, riu, chiu
Flecha I: Ensalada 'El jubilate'
Flecha I: Riu, riu chiu
Guerrero, F: A un Niño Llorando
Guerrero, Francisco: A un niño llorando
Guerrero, F: Beata Dei genitrix Maria
Lobo, A: Missa Beata Dei genitrix Maria
Morales, C: Cum natus esset Jesus
Rimonte: De la piel de sus ovejas
Ruimonte: De la piel de sus ovejas
Victoria: O magnum mysterium, motet


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets

Barry Shiffman (viola) & Zuill Bailey (cello)

Cypress String Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Vocalise ; Natalie Dessay

Composed By - Rachmaninov* 
Salavieï (Le Rossignol) Composed By - Alabiev* 
Le Rossignol Et La Rose/ Composed By - Saint-Saëns* 
Les Filles Des Cadix/ Composed By - Delibes* 
Vocalise En Forme De Habanera/ Composed By - Ravel* 
La Maja Y El Ruiseñor/ Composed By - Granados* 
«Deh, Torna Mio Bene», Air & Variations / Composed By - Proch* 
Villanelle «J'ai Vu Passer l'Hirondelle»/ Composed By - Dell'Acqua*
Concerto Pour Soprano Colorature & Orchestre/ Composed By - Glière* 
Frühlingsstimmen-Walzer («Voix Du Printemps»/«Voices Of Spring»/ Composed By - J. Strauss II*

Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester*, Michael Schønwandt


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Elly Ameling, Baker, Robert Tear & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Choir of King's College, Cambridge & Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Philip Ledger.


----------



## Marinera

Lalo - Piano concerto in F Minor; Violin concerto in F Major; Cello concerto in D Minor; Concerto Russe op.29


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn's choral works - fourth and final instalment this morning/early afternoon.

Mass no.13: _Schöpfungsmesse (Creation Mass)_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:13 (1801):










_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXIIIc:2 (by 1800):










Mass no.14: _Harmoniemesse (Wind Ensemble Mass)_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:14 (1802):


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## Malx

Mieczysław Karłowicz, Rebirth Symphony - BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

serenade No.1 in D Op.11
serenade No.2 in A Op.16
Alto Rhapsody Op.53 Janet Baker

London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Sardanapalo

Joyce El-Khoury (Mirra), Airam Hernández (King), Oleksandr Pushniak (Beleso)

Weimar Staatskapelle, Kirill Karabits

In the category Premiere Recording (rediscovery/reconstruction) the winner according by me and Presto.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle - The CBSO Years -*

*Drowned out by Mark-Anthony Turnage
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Momentum by Mark-Anthony Turnage
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Three screaming popes by Mark-Anthony Turnage
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Asyla by Thomas Adès
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19/Sz 73 by Béla Bartók
Jean-Pierre Drouet (Percussion), Katia Labèque (Piano), Marielle Labèque (Piano)
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Concerto for Orchestra, Sz 116 by Béla Bartók
Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Joy to the world; Joan Sutherland.

Ave Maria / O holy night / Adeste fideles / Good king wenceslas / Virgin's slumber song
It came upon the minight clear / Joy to the world / Deck the hall / What child is tgis

New Philharmonia Orchestra, dir. Richard Bonynge


----------



## Bourdon

*"Blow the Wind Southerly"*

British Folksongs


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*Handel: The Messiah "The Trumpet Shall Sound"*

Music in the Somerset Hills

Stephen Sands, artistic director
John Theissen, trumpet
Dan Foster, harpsichord

*Dashon Burton, bass*





Praised for his "nobility and rich tone," (The New York Times) bass-baritone Dashon Burton has established a world-wide career in opera, recital, and in many works with orchestra.

In key elements of his repertoire - Bach's St. John and St. Matthew Passions and the Mass in B Minor, Mendelssohn's Elijah, Beethoven's Symphony no. 9, Brahms' Requiem, Handel's Messiah, and Mozart's Requiem - Dashon is a frequent guest with ensembles such as Philharmonia Baroque, the Handel and Haydn Society, and Boston Baroque; the Carmel and Bethlehem Bach Choir Festivals, and the symphony orchestras of Baltimore, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Indianapolis, Kansas City, New Jersey, Oregon, the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic, and the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra.

He is a regular guest with the Cleveland Orchestra and Franz Welser-Möst, appearing there in Brahms' and Mozart's Requiems, the groundbreaking animated production of Janacek's Cunning Little Vixen and, most recently, at home and on tour in Europe and Japan in Beethoven's Symphony No. 9.

*1 Corinthians 15:52 (KJV)*

In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump:

for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed.


----------



## Enthusiast

Richter's Prague Diabelli Variations - a highlight of my day so far.


----------



## Marinera

Symphony for Strings and Continuo in G Major, Wq 182 No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Wq. 171
Concerto for Flute, Strings and Basso Continuo in G Major, Wq 169
Symphony in E flat major, Wq. 179


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla: Angeles y Diablos

Isabelle van Keulen Ensemble

Piazzólla: Allegro Tangabile
Piazzólla: Fuga y Misterio
Piazzólla: Introducción al Angel
Piazzólla: La Camorra
Piazzólla: La Muerte del Angel
Piazzólla: Milonga del ángel
Piazzólla: Poema Valseado
Piazzólla: Resurrección del Ángel
Piazzólla: Romance del Diablo
Piazzólla: Tango del Diablo
Piazzólla: The Angel Suite
Piazzólla: Vayamos al Diablo


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127479


Rejoice!
A String Quartet Christmas
Volume Two

Arturo Delmoni & Friends

1997


----------



## Bourdon

*Una Stravaganza Dei Medici*


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van @ 4 a.m.*

*Ludwg van Beethoven 
Triple Concerto op.56

Beaux Arts Trio

Bernard Haitink 
London Philharmonic Orchestra *









*Trio no.4 for Clarinet, Piano and Cello, op.11

George Pieterson
Menahem Pressler
Bernard Greenhouse *

Listening now to:

*Piano Trios nos.1,2 & 8

Beaux Arts Trio
Menahem Pressler
Isidore Cohen
Bernard Greenhouse *


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Melidore et Phrosine" (Sandeling/ASV)
W.A. Mozart - Serenade #10 "Gran Partita" (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3/ Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10/Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13

Dame Moura Lympany (piano)
Recorded: 1941-05-29
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London.


----------



## Faramundo

Nice and really soothing.


----------



## robin4

*Leoš Janáček: "The Cunning Little Vixen" (excerpt 1)*

Orchestre de Paris

Conducted by Charles MacKerras


----------



## Malx

William Byrd, Morning Service from The Great Service - The Choir of Kings College Cambridge - Stephen Cleobury.
I hadn't played anything by Stephen Cleobury since his passing - that has now been rectified.


----------



## Malx

James MacMillan, Symphony No 2 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, James Macmillan.









Alexander Lokshin, Symphony No 9 - Jeffrey Black (baritone), Grosses Orchester Graz, Michel Swierczewski.


----------



## Merl

Oramo's Schumann 2nd. Lovely recording.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 2

Basil Cameron / London Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1947

I absolutely love this performance, the pacing is perfect. Cameron was a noted Sibelian in his day but unfortunately there appear to be very few recordings of him available.


----------



## pmsummer

"HOW THE WORLD WAGS"
_Social Music for a 17th Century Englishman_
*Webster - Ravenscroft - Purcell - Bennet - Johnson - Parker - Croft - D'Urfey - Locke - Lawes - Anonymous*
The City Waits

_Hyperion Helios_


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

String Quartet No.3 Op.30
String Quartet No.4 Op.37


----------



## Malx

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 127485
> 
> 
> Sibelius - Symphony No 2
> 
> Basil Cameron / London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1947
> 
> I absolutely love this performance, the pacing is perfect. Cameron was a noted Sibelian in his day but unfortunately there appear to be very few recordings of him available.


Agree - that is a very fine performance.
Your post has prompted me to add my copy of the disc to the 'play soon' pile.


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> "HOW THE WORLD WAGS"
> _Social Music for a 17th Century Englishman_
> *Webster - Ravenscroft - Purcell - Bennet - Johnson - Parker - Croft - D'Urfey - Locke - Lawes - Anonymous*
> The City Waits
> 
> _Hyperion Helios_


*Tomorrow the fox will come to town*

a jolly good recording


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## Enthusiast

Still with Richter, still in Prague ... but I needed some Schumann.


----------



## starthrower

No.8

I'm enjoying this one as I haven't listened to it much.

On deck:









Stumbled on to both of these CDs at local bargain shops.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 2 from this box set:


----------



## Itullian

pc #10 for 2 pianos K365

Great set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20*

Fricsay with the RIAS Orchestra and Clara Haskil on piano. This is my first exposure to Clara Haskil. I'm hearing things in this interpretation that I haven't heard or been aware of before.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127492


*Francesco Cavalli*

Nuria Rial, soprano
Hana Blažíková, soprano

L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar, direction

2015


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127496


*Edvard Grieg*

Concert Overture: In Autumn, Op. 11
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Symphonic Dances, Op. 64

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset, conductor
Håvard Gimse, piano

2003


----------



## Rambler

*Harrison Birtwistle: Gawain* Royal Opera Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Elgar Howarth on Collins








A little hard on the ears until you get used to the sound world. Then it's quite compelling.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 2 & 9


----------



## Dimace

I'm back, my good friends/s! It was a quite productive collector's journey. The success lies mostly in the amount of promo items I found here and there. One of them is the promo of *Schönbergs String Quartetts with the famous Julliard Quartett* in pristine condition. It is clear that I don't like this music, but, as a musician, I can understand the performance quality which is awesome. A very nice object, with perfect booklet in which can be found also parts of the music scores. The Columbia Records (USA) sound quality, as known, is of the highest standards. The set consists of 3 LPs with white, promo labels. Highly suggested for the fans of the Austrian and for the friends they want to add some extra rarity to this composer.


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Karelia; Kuolema. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 2

This is a very good live performance of this work.


----------



## starthrower

Checked this one out of the library. It feels like Vanska drank too much coffee before starting the 1st movement.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127505


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartet No. 1 in A major
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

The Borodin Quartet

recorded 1964, remastered 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout',/ Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802/ Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, Op. 83/ Ouverture solennelle, Op. 73/ Wedding procession in E flat Op. 21

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Ill and in bed listening to by the new set of Handel's Italian Cantatas by La Risonanza and Fabio Bonizzoni.

They are lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Heinz Hoppe (tenor), Franz Crass (bass), Choeurs Rene Duclos (chorus)

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Choeurs Rene Duclos
Jean-Claude Hartemann


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price 
Vienna Philharmonic- Herbert von Karajan

Silent Night 
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing 
We Three Kings Of Orient Are 
Angels We Have Heard On High 
O Tannenbaum 
God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen 
It Came Upon The Midnight Clear 
Von Himmel Hoch 
Sweet Li'L Jesus 
Ave Maria 
O Holy Night 
Ave Maria 
Alleluja (From Exsultate, Jubilate, K165)


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Sibelius: Karelia; Kuolema. Lahti Sym. Orch./ Vanska (BIS)


Great to see you back posting Flavius.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In late 1963 and early 1964 Maria Callas returned to the studio, recording three recital albums, of which this Verdi disc was by far the most successful. Though vocally no more comfortable than in the other two, she seems less preoccupied with her vocal problems and comes up with some riveting performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After previously listening to quite a few of Haydn's choral works I'm continuing on that theme with a nice leisurely trawl through what I have of J.S. Bach's choral output. Part one this morning.

_Johannes-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV245 [Text: anon.] (1724, with numerous revision thereafter):



_Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit (God's Time is the Very Best Time)_ - funeral cantata for alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV106 [Texts: Martin Luther/Adam Reusner/biblical sources] (c. 1708):
_Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl (Let, Princess, Let Still One More Glance)_ - funeral ode for soprano, alto, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra BWV198 [Text: Johann Christoph Gottsched] (1727):
_O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht (O Jesus Christ, Light of My Life)_ - funeral motet for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV118/231 [Text: Martin Behm] (c. 1736-37):










_Oster-Oratorium_ - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV249 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_)] (1725, with numerous revisions thereafter):


----------



## Joe B

For whatever reason, we lost the internet last night.
Yesterday's listening:






















.................................................................................................Symphony #9

This morning - David Alan Miller leading the Albany Symphony in Michael Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: L'Aimable
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)
Royer, P: Tambourins
Visée: Sarabande


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.8 in B-flat major, op.84, third and final of the so-called "War sonatas". Sviatoslav Richter, the "Pianist of the Century". That's a big accolade, but it may be true. If not, one cannot deny that it is almost without a doubt that he's probably the greatest interpreter of Prokofiev. Or maybe one can deny that. I don't know Prokofiev very well. But I know that Richter makes an amazing statement out of this music.


----------



## Enthusiast

In my continuing trawl through my collection of Richter's Beethoven (mostly CDs I bought quite some time ago and that more or less introduced me to the Beethoven sonatas) I have often found Richter to be at his most revelatory in the early sonatas. You are in no doubt from Op.2 that Beethoven was a strikingly powerful composer from the start ... and quite different to anything that had come before him. Every note, every moment tells you that. In the later sonatas, of course, Richter is often stupendous but you expect that more in the later sonatas. But who could have expected a Hammerklavier as great as this one?


----------



## Bourdon

*The King's Christmas Collection*

David Willcocks & Philip Ledger

Favorite Carols from King's


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98/ Chávez: Symphony No. 2 'Sinfonía India'/ Diamond: Symphony No. 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## canouro

*Händel - Jephtha*
Nigel Robson, Lynne Dawson, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Michael Chance, Stephen Varcoe, Ruth Holton,
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner ‎


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> I'm a big fan of that record and the first volume that you and Marinera posted earlier. They rarely gets a mention (among all the recordings by big stars) but there is real joy in the music making.


volume one, IMHO, is a masterpiece.,


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 127423
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Eight Traditional English Carols (1919)
> Two carols (1945)
> Carols from The Oxford Book of Carols (1928)
> Nine Carols for male voices (1941)
> 
> Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea
> William Vann, director
> Hugh Rowlands, organ
> 
> 2018


very nice!

......


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in William Grant Still's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1-2-3


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.9. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. This is my first time listening to an Arnold symphony. I am really, really impressed so far. I love the sparseness, the sprawling, lonely sounds. It almost reminds me of Sibelius' 4th, but is of course the product of a different time. I will be exploring more of Sir Malcolm's work.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Halsey leading the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Chorus, Youth Chorus, and Children's Chorus in some of Jonathan Dove's choral music:


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35/ Cello Sonata in F major, Op. 6/ Ich trage meine Minne, Op. 32 No. / Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127520


*Edward MacDowell*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 23
Hexentanz (Witches' Dance), Op. 17 No. 2
Romance for cello and orchestra, Op. 35

National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Arthur Fagen, conductor
Stephen Prutsman, piano
Aisling Drury Byrne, cello

1999


----------



## canouro

*Moulinié ‎- Cantique De Moÿse*
Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.9. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. This is my first time listening to an Arnold symphony. I am really, really impressed so far. I love the sparseness, the sprawling, lonely sounds. It almost reminds me of Sibelius' 4th, but is of course the product of a different time. I will be exploring more of Sir Malcolm's work.


I can recomment this set


----------



## Vasks

*Macfarren - Chevy Chase Overture (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
W. S. Bennett - Symphony in G minor (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Parry - From Death to Life (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## mikeh375

flamencosketches said:


> *Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.9. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. This is my first time listening to an Arnold symphony. I am really, really impressed so far. I love the sparseness, the sprawling, lonely sounds. It almost reminds me of Sibelius' 4th, but is of course the product of a different time. I will be exploring more of Sir Malcolm's work.


If I'm not mistaken, I think he wrote this whilst being detained under the mental health act. He was allowed to walk to his flat to compose this. Quirkiest thing about this is the piccolo part which has one note....in the last chord of the symphony!!!!!!


----------



## robin4

*beautiful composition, beautiful performance, beautiful woman*






*Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No 1 in D major, Op 19*

1 Andantino
2 Scherzo. Vivacissimo
3 Moderato - Andante

RTVE Symphony Orchestra

*Hilary Hahn, violin*


----------



## Bourdon

*Memorandum XXI*

CD4

Skip Sempé Cembalo

*La Bénédiction de la Beauté*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Discs 1 & 2

*Swan Lake*

Previn's recordings of the Tchaikovsky ballets, which he made with the LSO whilst in the middle of his tenure as principal conductor, are maybe not the best you will ever hear, but they still have much to commend them, not least the orchestral playing.


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Baptiste Lully - L'Orchestre Du Roi Soleil (Symphonies, Ouvertures & Airs À Jouer)*
Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall ‎


----------



## starthrower

Daphnis et Chloe
Ma Mere l'Oye
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Rogerx

Weihnachten- Piotr Beczala (tenor)

Wiener Sangerknaben, Chorus Viennensis, Anton Mittermayr

trad.: Es wird schon glei dumpa
trad.: O du fröhliche
Adam: O Holy Night
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Sinfonia 'Hirtenmusik'
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Humperdinck: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn' (Hänsel und Gretel)
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Mozart, L: Divertimento in F major 'Eine musikalische Schlittenfahrt'
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël (Christmas Oratorio), Op. 12
Schütz: Dank sagen wir alle Gott
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie, SWV435
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker: March
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Snowflakes
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse, Op. 183
Waldteufel: Schlittschuhlaufer, Waltz, Op. 138
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## sonance

Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 5 "Reformation"; Symphony no. 1
Orquesta Sinfónica de Madrid/Peter Maag (arts)


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune, Images pour orchestre & Printemps - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.
Disc 1 of this boxed set.


----------



## robin4

*one ton of brass, 1/4 ton of trombones*






*Richard Strauss: Feierlicher Einzug*

*New England Conservatory brass ensemble Massed Brass*

led by Norman Bolter

In English, the title of this work is *"Fanfare for the Solemn Procession of the Knights of the Order of St. John." *

It was composed in *1909* at the request of that society, which was founded in Jerusalem during the first crusade.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is a game going on at the moment concerning favourite symphonies by composers who only wrote one. It has probably been going on for a long time because many of my favourite examples are no longer there. But there are three works among the choices that are there that I know slightly but thought I would remind myself about. I wanted to see how they match up to the choices that I know better.

All three have their attractions.

Chausson - Symphony in B flat









Dukas - Symphony in C









Moeran - Symphony in G minor


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Glazunov, Symphony No 8 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jose Serebrier.


----------



## starthrower

Dutilleux - Symphony No.2 "Le double"

Dutilleux - Metaboles

Honegger - Symphony No.4

Recorded in Paris 1965-1967


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Fidelio. Jonas Kaufmann, Nina Stemme, Rachel Harnisch, Christoph Strehl, Christof Fischesser, Falk Struckmann, Peter Mattei, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado. This weekend's opera. Fine live performance, especially Kaufmann.


----------



## Duncan

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2*

*The Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy *


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

A portrait DVD


----------



## Duncan

*Kathleen Ferrier in New York*

*John Newmark (piano), Kathleen Ferrier (contralto), Set Svanholm (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Walter*

"SOMM RECORDINGS announces the release of Kathleen Ferrier in New York, historic performances of Mahler and Bach by the much-loved contralto during her triumphant visits to the United States in 1948 and 1950. Recorded live on Ferriers only appearances in Carnegie Hall in January 1948, four months after her acclaimed performance at the inaugural Edinburgh International Festival, Mahlers Das Lied von der Erde reunited her with the conductor Bruno Walter and saw her making first appearances with tenor Set Svanholm and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Re-mastered by Norman White and Adrian Tuddenham, this remarkable account pre-dates Ferriers often-reissued 1952 recording by four years and finds her in exhilarating fresh voice a vivid, vital display of a great artist at her peak."

Works

Bach, J S: Ach, dass nicht die letze Stunde BWV439
Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Vergiss mein nicht, BWV505
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## robin4

*Lorenzo Fernandez: "Reisado do Pastoreio | Batuque - Dança de ******" *

Orquestra Sinfônica Brasileira

maestro Roberto Minczuk

Batuque by Oscar Lorenzo Fernández may not sound shocking compared to other 20th century music, but in Rio de Janeiro in 1930 it was stunningly radical. Along with his colleague Heitor Villa-Lobos, Fernández worked toward an authentically pan-Brazilian, modern musical language. To do that, they interwove inherited colonial styles with not only indigenous but also African idioms.

Batuque, a percussion-based secular music developed by women in Portuguese-colonized Cape Verde, where the slave trade began, crossed the Atlantic with enslaved Africans. One reason Batuque may have survived in Brazil was that far more slaves were brought there than to anywhere else in the world. Yet in the early 1900s, Batuque was still virtually unknown to, or ignored by, European-heritage concertgoers in Rio.

Fernández's *Batuque was the final movement of the suite Reisado do Pastoreio*, which translates roughly as The Pastoral Three Kings Day, recalling traditional small-town Catholic Christmas-Epiphany celebrations in north and east Brazil. 
*
The first two movements, gentle Pastoreio (Pastoral) and Toada, (Simple Tune), left audiences unprepared for what awaited them in the finale: in 3-4 minutes, in basic A-B-A form, with forceful brass and wind motifs added over Batuque's insistent, pulsing polyrhythms, Afro-Brazilian music finally burst into the concert hall. *

The audience went wild; Batuque has had a life apart from the suite ever since, and true Batuque evolved in Brazil into Batucada, the basis for a fast-paced style of the world-beloved Brazilian Samba.

*Oscar Lorenzo Fernández*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphonies 3 & 4
*
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Mollie Johns recent post:

Mahler, Three Ruckert Lieder - Kathleen Ferrier, Vienna PO, Bruno Walter.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last disc for today. All is quiet now but Dean's music is nearly audible in my head.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Scherezade. Franck, Variations Symphoniques
*

I'm only three discs into this set, but it's already worth the price.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (excerpts) 

Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado


----------



## starthrower

Finally bought this set after years of reading glowing reviews. I can't comment on the performances, but the sound is rather bright without much warmth. My Dutoit set on Apex sounds much better.


----------



## canouro

*Lully: Armide*
Guillemette Laurens, Howard Crook, Véronique Gens, Noémi Rime, Bernard Deletré,
La Chapelle Royale, Concerto Vocale, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## starthrower

The other Nielsen. Karl Henrik Ludolf Nielsen (January 29, 1876 - October 16, 1939)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Rhapsodie for Piano and Orchestra, Music for String Instruments, Percussion, and Celesta*


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams on Decca








An award winning film version of the controversial opera (film directed by Penny Woolcock for Channel 4)


----------



## Malx

A very fine Bruckner 9th Symphony from Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.

You know when you have listened to an excellent recording of Bruckners 9th when the closing Adagio passes in a flash - where did those 27 minutes go.


----------



## Weston

mikeh375 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think he wrote this whilst being detained under the mental health act. He was allowed to walk to his flat to compose this. Quirkiest thing about this is the piccolo part which has one note....in the last chord of the symphony!!!!!!


I never knew he had mental health problems unless it was alcoholism. I enjoy his work but find a little aloof at times, a little playful at others. I know of him mostly as the conductor who graciously assisted Deep Purple in performing their Concerto for Group and Orchestra.


----------



## Weston

flamencosketches said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.8 in B-flat major, op.84, third and final of the so-called "War sonatas". Sviatoslav Richter, the "Pianist of the Century". That's a big accolade, but it may be true. If not, one cannot deny that it is almost without a doubt that he's probably the greatest interpreter of Prokofiev. Or maybe one can deny that. I don't know Prokofiev very well. But I know that Richter makes an amazing statement out of this music.


While I love Prokofiev's orchestral works, I have never connected with his piano sonatas. I'm not sure why. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Weston

sbmonty said:


>


Magnificent set from this too obscure composer!


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> While I love Prokofiev's orchestral works, I have never connected with his piano sonatas. I'm not sure why. I'll keep trying.


I like his piece, Visions fugitives. But for Russian piano I'm more of a Scriabin fan. Haven't really listened to solo piano by Rach or Shostakovich.


----------



## mikeh375

Weston said:


> I never knew he had mental health problems unless it was alcoholism. I enjoy his work but find a little aloof at times, a little playful at others. I know of him mostly as the conductor who graciously assisted Deep Purple in performing their Concerto for Group and Orchestra.


There are legendary stories of his drinking and outrageous behaviour alongside his generosity and sometimes callous nature - stories that span his time as a trumpet player (a brilliant one) through to his last sad days. He was a manic depressive and endured electric shock treatment. He was also known by musos as 'Master of the Leans Music' because of his film score work for the director David Lean. I haven't got time to type the stories about him and one in particular about a drunken rampage through a hotel and perhaps this is the wrong thread anyway. If you want to know more, I recommend this book as it tells his story warts and all and it is quite a read - there was none like him....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Malcolm-Arnold-Britains-Misunderstood-Composer/dp/090341354X


----------



## Malx

Allan Pettersson, Symphony No 8 - Norrkoping SO, Leif Segerstam.
An incredibly powerful work from the period when Pettersson producted his finest Symphonies.


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Concerto No. 3
Vladimir Horowitz, New York Philharmonic, Eugene Ormandy 
Golden Jubilee Concert 1978
RCA Red Seal ‎- (RL 12633), Vinyl, LP, Club Edition, Stereo, Germany, 1978.


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> View attachment 127537
> 
> 
> Finally bought this set after years of reading glowing reviews. I can't comment on the performances, but the sound is rather bright without much warmth. My Dutoit set on Apex sounds much better.


Honneger Symphonies: Baudo

After listening to much of this set I'd just like to add that I was very moved by the performances of Nos. 2&3. Really great! The bright sound is tough to take at full volume but is very listenable at low to mid volume.


----------



## Malx

Final Symphony this evening:

Mieczyslaw Weinberg, Symphony No 5 - Polish National RSO, Gabriel Chmura.


----------



## Weston

*19-12-07 With a few strings attached*

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major, D. 664, Op. 120
Lili Kraus, piano (very convenient if you're performing a piano sonata)*










What a bargain this purchase was! I'm still exploring it many years later. Schubert gives us almost as thorough a workout as some of the Beethoven sonatas while being a bit more song-like in his themes -- not too surprising. I'm awaiting the insane sudden Schubert modulations in this, but so far none detected. But he can also make a modulation sound completely natural to a layman's ears so maybe I missed them. (Wait - there at the end maybe? But briefly.)

*Rosenberg: Sonata No. 2 for violin & piano 
Cecilia Zilliacus, violin / Bengt-Ake Lundin*










Quite a lovely piece residing comfortably between the romantic and the modern, sometimes coming across as art film soundtrack worthy. The violin tone is most agreeable in this recording.

*Saint-Saens: String Quartet In E Minor, Op. 112
Equinox String Quartet*










Saint-Saens may be known for the famous organ symphony and Danse Macabre, but it is his string writing that shines for me. This quartet sounds orchestral. Of course a bit of space ambiance in the recording may contribute to that. Still the sonority is soaring up into the stratosphere! Though not exactly fugal, movement 4 sounds a bit like Saint-Saens is channeling Beethoven's Grosse Fuge to excellent effect.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Cello Concerto in B minor op.104

Pytor Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Variations on a Rocco Theme op.33









Leonard Rose

Eugene Ormandy 
Philadelphia Orchestra *

In the Dvorák the Casals, Szell and theCzech Philharmonic take the palm, but this recording runs it a close second, just glorious.


----------



## starthrower

Quartet, Chronochromie: BBC Symphony/Dorati
Recorded mid to late 60s. Sound is fantastic!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127548


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 152, 202, and 199

Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans, director
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Andreas Wolf, bass-baritone

2017


----------



## Dimace

Most of the times, I really don't know from where they have come the nicknames of various well known symphonies. Some of them are completely a failure (Mahler's 1st=Der Titan...) But other are to the point, like the one for* Mahler's 5th: THE GIANT!!! *I agree with this title. Huge, tremendous work of gigantic proportions. We have MANY great recordings for this one. (Bernstein, Abravanel, Scherchen etc) But, I believe, no one is more, in every aspect, gigantic than* Leinsdorf's!* A very uneasy, full of tense, approach, perfect suited for the character of this masterwork. If you like Lennie, as I do, maybe you will find no peace in this one. But, If you prefer Scherchen, (I adore him) you will meet the alter ego of his approach. Every limit is here over run and mainly the dynamics, which are one step in front the competition. The result is much more musical body and a feeling of greater satisfaction. * If you are somehow dynamic listeners, go blindfolded for this one.*


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Most of the times, I really don't know from where they have come the nicknames of various well known symphonies. Some of them are completely a failure (Mahler's 1st=Der Titan...) But other are to the point, like the one for* Mahler's 5th: THE GIANT!!! *I agree with this title. Huge, tremendous work of gigantic proportions. We have MANY great recordings for this one. (Bernstein, Abravanel, Scherchen etc) But, I believe, no one is more, in every aspect, gigantic than* Leinsdorf's!* A very uneasy, full of tense, approach, perfect suited for the character of this masterwork. If you like Lennie, as I do, maybe you will find no peace in this one. But, If you prefer Scherchen, (I adore him) you will meet the alter ego of his approach. Every limit is here over run and mainly the dynamics, which are one step in front the competition. The result is much more musical body and a feeling of greater satisfaction. * If you are somehow dynamic listeners, go blindfolded for this one.*
> 
> View attachment 127549


Really, Leinsdorf? I have a negative opinion of his work, based on pure prejudice. I should probably change that by listening to some of his recordings. But I don't think I've ever seen someone bestow superlative praise upon Leinsdorf's Mahler 5th. It seems that his is even more unpopular than the Karajan Mahler 5th.


----------



## flamencosketches

Apropos to the main thread...










*Johannes Brahms*: Klavierstücke, op.118 and op.119. Wilhelm Kempff. Dimace, I'm hoping you'll agree with me that Kempff is one of the greatest of German pianists...  ... and if not, please tell me who you think is more deserving of that accolade. I bought this CD today and it is phenomenal. But the sound is a lot rougher than it should be for mid-1960s.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Sergei Rachmaninov, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Wow!!! What a recording. His long cadenza in the first movement is immense. This recording features everything I love about Rachmaninov: emotional intensity, nostalgia, a sense of fantasy, of rhapsody, adventure, even. The orchestra plays beautifully. The composer plays beautifully as soloist. I can't possibly imagine being in the audience for this performance. Showy and ultra-Romantic as it may be, this must be one of the greatest piano concerti ever written, and this is without a doubt its greatest performance on record (I say that now, but I have not heard the famous Horowitz performance on RCA-tho I am waiting on it in the mail-Rachmaninov is said to have once admitted that Horowitz played this concerto even better than he).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127550


*Gabriel Fauré*

Requiem
Ave verum Corpus
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria, Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

The Cambridge Singers
Members of the City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, conductor

recorded 1984 and 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127551


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Teatro d'Amore

Nuria Rial, soprano
Philippe Jarousskiy, countertenor
Cyril Auvity, tenor
Jan van Elsacker, tenor
João Fernandes, bass

L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar, direction

2009


----------



## robin4

*beautiful composition, beautiful performance, beautiful woman (Part 2)*






*Shostakovich: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in A minor*

Berliner Philarmoniker

Mariss Jansons, Conductor

Recorded live at the Suntory Hall, Tokyo, 26 November 2000

*Hilary Hahn*





The Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Opus 77, was originally written by Dmitri Shostakovich in 1947-48. He was still working on the piece at the time of the Zhdanov decree, and in the period following the composer's denunciation it could not be performed.

In the time between the work's initial completion and the first performance, the composer, sometimes with the collaboration of its *dedicatee, David Oistrakh,* worked on a number of revisions.

The concerto was finally premiered by the Leningrad Philharmonic under Yevgeny Mravinsky on 29 October 1955. It was well received, Oistrakh remarking on the "depth of its artistic content" and describing the violin part as a "pithy 'Shakespearian' role".


----------



## Rogerx

>









The Decca France Recordings- Cecile Ousset (piano)

Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9/ Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35

Cécile Ousset (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Paris


----------



## robin4

*Maurice Ravel: Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie, M.17*

Orchestre Symphonique Royal du Maroc

Chef d'orchestre-Oleg Reshetkin

*Shéhérazade is the title of two works by the French composer Maurice Ravel.* Both have their origins in the composer's fascination with Scheherazade, the heroine and narrator of The Arabian Nights.

T*he first work, an overture (1898), Ravel's earliest surviving orchestral piece*, was not well received at its premiere and has not subsequently been among his most popular works.

Four years later he had a much greater success with a song cycle with the same title, which has remained a standard repertoire piece and has been recorded many times.

*Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie, written in 1898 but unpublished during the composer's lifetime (it was only published in 1975), * is a work for orchestra planned as the overture for an opera of the same name.

It was first performed at a concert of the Société Nationale de Musique on 27 May 1899, conducted by the composer. It had a mixed reception, with boos mingling with applause from the audience, and unflattering reviews from the critics.

One described the piece as "a jolting debut: a clumsy plagiarism of the Russian School" and called Ravel a "mediocrely gifted debutant ... who will perhaps become something if not someone in about ten years, if he works hard."

This critic was "Willy", Henri Gauthier-Villars, who later became an admirer of Ravel. The composer assimilated Willy's criticism, describing the overture as "a clumsy botch-up", and recognising that it was "quite heavily dominated by the influence of Russian music".


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album

Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
anon.: Es ist ein' Ros' entsprungen
trad.: Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
trad.: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: O Freude über Freude!
trad.: Still, still, still
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
trad.: Was soll das bedeuten?
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Praetorius, M: In dulci jubilo


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem

Christiane Karg (soprano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov", Vladimir Jurowski



> Gramophone Magazine November 2018
> 
> This is a terrific new account. Jurowski's 'Svetlanov' Orchestra - basically the old USSR State Symphony - really has this music coursing through its veins. The orchestra still has a distinctly Russian flavour, even if the paint-stripper brass and acidic oboe of yore have been polished up…Make no mistake: Jurowski's Swan Lake is up there with the very best.


----------



## Malx

Claude Debussy, Nocturnes, Premiere Rhapsody, Jeux, La Mer - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.

Boxed set disc 2:


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7, Tapiola (Karajan/DG)


----------



## Faramundo

If the weekend is not good, it will certainly not be for lack of excellent music !


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and Orchestra Mozart performing Schumann's 2nd.....riveting!

Earlier this morning I listened to both Maag's and Immerseel's recordings of Beethoven's 4th.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 5 now. Only $1,493.83 on amazon! Shop 'til you drop, spend to the end, buy 'til you die  Oh...I'm happy it's on spotify.


----------



## Malx

Frederic Chopin, Complete Etudes - Boris Berezovsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27* & Symphony No. 5, Op. 50
Niels Moller (tenor), Ruth Guldbaek (soprano)

Royal Danish Orchestra- Leonard Bernstein/ New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - choral works part two this afternoon.

_Magnificat_ in D for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV243 [Text: _Book of Luke_] (revised version from c. 1732-35):










_Missa brevis_ in F for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV233 (1738):
_Missa brevis_ in A for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV234 (1738 or 1739):










_Weihnachtsoratorium_ - oratorio in six parts for soprano, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV248 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_)] (1734-35):


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Really, Leinsdorf? I have a negative opinion of his work, based on pure prejudice. I should probably change that by listening to some of his recordings. But I don't think I've ever seen someone bestow superlative praise upon Leinsdorf's Mahler 5th. It seems that his is even more unpopular than the Karajan Mahler 5th.


Have no fear for this one. It isn't coincidence that is included in this RCA series. We are speaking for something new and very strong. Maybe (I have written this) many of the listeners could have their reservations or objections. But is always good to have something unique, something out of the box. This recording is also available in many streaming services to be tested without extra costs.


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold, Bloch & Goldschmidt: Cello Concertos

Julian Steckel (cello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler-Brahms*

3 Rückert Lieder
Alto Rhapsody
Gestille Sehnsucht
Geistliches Wiegenlicht
Vier ernste Gesänge


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël

Vocalensemble Rastatt & Les Favorites, Holger Speck

Saint-Saëns: Ave Maria
Saint-Saëns: Ave verum corpus
Saint-Saëns: Benediction Nuptiale in F major, Op. 9
Saint-Saëns: O salutaris hostia
Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël (Christmas Oratorio), Op. 12
Saint-Saëns: Sub tuum
Saint-Saëns: Tantum ergo


----------



## Bourdon

*Memorandum XXI*

CD5


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Itzhak Perlman - The Complete Warner Recordings*

*Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman *

*Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Itzhak Perlman *

*Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
*
*Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon
Itzhak Perlman 
*
*Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, Op. 83*

*Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon
Itzhak Perlman *

*Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25*

*Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon
Itzhak Perlman *

*Ravel: Tzigane*

*Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon
Itzhak Perlman*


----------



## Jacck

*Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé *
Manuel Rosenthal


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jan Dismas Zelenka*: Magnificat in C major, ZWV 107. Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan. Great performance, great BIS sound. The music is very beautiful and uplifting, rather Bachian.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423/ Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401/ Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547/ Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608/ Sonata RV83

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Prometheus Overture (Korodi/Hungaroton)
Brahms - String Quartet #1 (Emerson Qrt/DG)
Rheinberger - Hymn to the Tone Artist (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127578


*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*

The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)

Moscow Symphony Orchestra
William Stromberg, conductor

recorded 2003, reissued 2015


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 127578
> 
> 
> *Erich Wolfgang Korngold*
> 
> The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
> 
> Moscow Symphony Orchestra
> William Stromberg, conductor
> 
> recorded 2003, reissued 2015


Robin Hood was communist? :lol: Wow! I learned something new today, my dearest.

(I consider myself expert in film music, but I had no idea about this one. Well done!)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonata in E flat major Op.7
Piano Sonata in C minor Op.10 No.1
Piano Sonata in F major Op.10 No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony in D & Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## robin4

boys singing their hearts out






*George Frideric Handel: Messiah HWV56 *

Worthy is the Lamb & Amen

Christopher Hogwood (conductor)

Academy of Ancient Music

Choir of Westminster Abbey

Simon Preston Organist

Westminster Abbey, London

Revelation 5:12 (KJV)

Saying with a loud voice, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain to receive power, and riches, and wisdom, and strength, and honour, and glory, and blessing.


----------



## cougarjuno

A worthwhile budget disc of Hummel Piano Concertos in A minor, op. 85 and B minor, op. 89. Effortlessly played by Romanian pianist Dana Protopopescu.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127579


*John Knowles Paine*

Overture to Shakespeare's As You Like It, Op. 28
Shakespeare's Tempest - Symphonic Poem, Op. 31
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 23

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta, conductor

2013


----------



## robin4

*Béla Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussions, Sz.110 (excerpt)*

Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire, piano

Gregory Zuber and Michael Israelievitch, percussions


----------



## Enthusiast

An afternoon of Ravel including ...


----------



## Malx

Alban Berg, Violin Concerto - Henryk Szeryng, Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.
The first recording of this excellent concerto I acquired 30 years ago - still sounds good.


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms and Cleveland,*

not the Cleveland Orchestra but the Cleveland Quartet. It is time Sony for to reissue their recordings for both RCA and Columbia in a box set, preferably with original jackets.

*Johannes Brahms
The String Sextets Op. 18 in B-flat major, Op. 36 in G major *









*The Cleveland Quartet 
with
Pinchas Zukerman
Bernard Greenhouse *

You can listen to this recording at http://www.clevelandquartet.com/albums/uncategorized/brahms-the-string-sextets-op-18-in-b-flat-major-op-36-in-g-major-with-pinchas-zukerman-viola-and-bernard-greenhouse-cello/


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathetique" -- Mariss Jansons conducting the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded in the Oslo Philharmonic Concert Hall, August 11-13, 1986.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Rosenmüller - Sonate Da Camera e Sinfonie 1654-1682*
Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall ‎


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74, TH 30 "Pathétique" -- Vladimir Jurowski conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Live recording, 26 November 2008, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall, UK.

Listening to an alternate performance of Tchaikovsky's 6th, following Jansens this morning.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127589


*Luigi Boccherini*

Quintet No. 4 in D major, "Fandango"
Symphony in D minor, "Grande"
Symphony in A major
Quintet in C major

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall, direction

2005


----------



## senza sordino

Szymanowski Violin Concerti 1&2, Karłowicz Violin Concerto 









Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7. Fantastic disks









Bacewicz Violin Concerti 1, 3 & 7, and an Overture 









Lutosławski Symphonic Variations, Symphony no 1, Musique funebre, Symphony no 2, Concerto for Orchestra, Jeux venitiens, Livre for Orchestra, Mi-parti (2 disks)









Dutilleux and Lutosławski Cello Concerti


----------



## Itullian

Enjoying this new set.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Rosenmüller: Weihnachtshistorie (Histoire De Noël - History Of The Nativity)*
Cantus Cölln, Concerto Palatino, Konrad Junghänel ‎


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades - Living Toys* on EMI Classics














I'm finishing the week with a Thomas Ades evening. First up is this CD - the first disc I purchased of this composer, who is one of my favourite contemporary composers. 'Living Toys' is the most substantial work - but the five works that make up the disc demonstrate a wide variety of style and forces. Large orchestral, chamber orchestral, string quartet and choral.

A pretty good introduction to his music.


----------



## Malx

Joseph Haydn, Symphonies Nos 95, 98 & 104 'London' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.

Most of my listening to Haydn Symphonies over the years has been HIP based or influenced performances (excepting Beecham).
I have to say I am enjoying the different take on the works as performed by Davis and his orchestra.
The adagio start to the London Symphony first movement had a weight and gravitas I hadn't heard before, his initial tempo gave the movement a breadth which worked really well - Haydn almost sounding like early Beethoven(?).
The Minuet from the same symphony was suitably light and the rhythms nicely sprung - nice work Sir Colin.








Disc 12.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

A couple of concertos from the Leonhardt-Consort.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: The Tempest* - The Royal Opera House Orc. & Chor. conducted by Thomas Ades.

This is the only opera of Thomas Ades I know, and it's very good. Based on the Shakespeare play, it is quite a traditional opera. The music is not too far removed from the likes of Britten's Shakespeare opera 'A Midsummer Night's Dream'. Like that opera, there is a fair amount of 'magic' in the music.

In my mind a strong contender for the best opera of the 21st century - so far - but I haven't heard enough contemporary operas to really judge.


----------



## Eramire156

*Cesar Franck
Violin Sonata in A major









Itzhak Perlman
Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## starthrower

Early works composed 1912-1918

*Nipponari* Seven songs to Japanese lyrical poetry for female voice and small orchestra.

*Magic Nights* Three songs to Chinese texts for soprano and orchestra.

*Czech Rhapsody* Cantata for baritone, mixed chorus, orchestra and organ.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic. The Scherzo just started. The Andante was beautiful. Probably one of the greatest movements Bruckner ever wrote. And this Scherzo is damn good too. All around a great symphony. My favorite of Bruckner's works, if not the 9th symphony.


----------



## 13hm13

Max Reger - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart Op.132






NHK Symphony Orchestra
Marek Janowski, Conductor
18,April 1985
NHK Hall


----------



## haydnguy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 127559
> 
> No. 5 now. Only $1,493.83 on amazon! Shop 'til you drop, spend to the end, buy 'til you die  Oh...I'm happy it's on spotify.


When I was trying to decide on which Shostakovich/Symphony set to buy someone from Moscow suggested that I buy this set. I was very glad I did because it's an excellent set. It was at a reasonable price back then. I would listen to it on Spotify today. :clap:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127597


A String Quartet Christmas

Arturo Delmoni & Friends

recorded 1995, 1997, and 1998; compilation 2010


----------



## 13hm13

Given the prowess of the LPO, I wish the performances on this collection were more energetic and tight. They aren't. I'm going to attribute that to Carl Davis 









Compare "The Battle Of Britain" to John Wilson/BBC PO's 2007 Proms performance (stellar!).


----------



## starthrower

Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH CHAMBER MUSIC OF THE 17TH CENTURY
*Baltzar - Schop - Matteis - Brade - Lawes - Simpson - Jenkins - Byrd - Farinel - Anonymous*
Trio Sonnerie
Stephen Stubbs - theorbo, baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, organ
_
Apex_ via _Teldec_


----------



## 13hm13

Listening to (and comparing) Franck on both of these:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-2-3-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Here's the other Franck/Monteux playing ...









Cesar Franck: Symphony in D Minor; Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka (Stravinsky; Petrouchka), Pierre Monteux, conductor, Chicago and Boston SO


----------



## haydnguy

This Debussy/Hewitt disk came.

I decided to compare the 'Children's Corner' of Hewitts to the Michelangeli interpretation that I had in the boxed-set shown in picture #2 (below). I liked the Michelangeli much more. The main problem with Hewitt is that she rush's through the music and does not slow down to allow the true beauty of the music to express itself.

The sound is much better on the Hewitt disk. The Michelangeli was recorded in 1968 (only the Children's Corner, not the entire set. Some pieces were recorded much earlier.) Also, the Michelangeli is a live recording and so you hear a couple of coughs and a bit of crowd noise between movements but I didn't find these too bad to not recommend it.

I found the Hewitt disc less satisfying. I would choose another performer in this.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Philippe Entremont (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony in B flat major P 222--from this 2-CD set:









Franz Danzi (1763-1826):

Symphony in B flat major P 222
Symphony in D minor P 220
Symphony in D major P 218
Symphony in D major P 223
Symphony in C major P 221
Symphony in E flat major P 219

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Howard Griffiths - conductor


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-2-3-4
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra


I'm wondering if the boxed set in the Sony Masters series (shown below) is the same as the set that you posted. The Masters Series set costs less.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I'm wondering if the boxed set in the Sony Masters series (shown below) is the same as the set that you posted. The Masters Series set costs less.


Buy that one (the last) I have a different cover , edit, found it


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

B


> BC Music Magazine June 2018
> 
> The evergreen Second Concerto is gorgeously rich, with just the right amount of gooeyness. Sudbin captures the sheer weight of emotion in this work…Throughout, Sudbin creates a beautifully rounded tone - each show-stopping tune is as good as the last. Sudbin shapes the elongated melodic lines of the Third Concerto with craftsmanship, retaining precision as themes become interwoven.


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Gregorian Chants

CantArte Regensburg, Hubert Velten


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## Tsaraslondon

You know from the very first bars that this is going to be a great performance, and so it is; deeply felt and superbly sung and played by the Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus under an inspired Klemperer. Schwarzkopf pours soothing balm on the soul in her solo and Fischer-Dieskau sings his solos with both insight and beauty of tone. A classic of the gramophone.


----------



## Joe B

School is delayed 2 hours this morning do to icing. I know exactly how to take advantage of that - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Paul Mealor:










*Now sleeps the crimson petal

Now sleeps the crimson petal
Lady when i behold the roses sprouting
Upon a bank with roses
A Spotless Rose
She walks in beauty
O vos omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator mundi: Greater Love
Locus iste
Ave Maria
Ubi caritas*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*An American Overture*
*Ballad of Heroes* with Robert Tear (tenor) and CBSO Chorus
*Divisions for piano (left hand) and orchestra* - with Peter Donohoe (piano)
*The Building of the House - Overture* with CBSO Chorus
*Praise We Great Men* with Alison Hargan (soprano), Mary King (mezzo), Robert Tear (tenor), Willard White (bass) and CBSO Chorus
*Suite on English Folk Tunes: 'A time there was...'* with Peter Walden (cor anglais) and CBSO Chorus

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle

Less well known Britten in superb performances conducted by Rattle.


----------



## Rogerx

Dorati conducts Respighi

Fountains of Rome/ Impressioni brasiliane/Pines of Rome/ The Birds

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - choral works part three for this afternoon.

_Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied (Sing Unto the Lord a New Song)_ - motet for double four-part choir and continuo BWV225 [_Book of Psalms_] (c. 1727):
_Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf (The Spirit Gives Aid to Our Weakness)_ - motet for double mixed choir with string and woodwind accompaniment BWV226 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans/Martin Luther_] (c. 1729):
_Jesu, meine Freude (Jesus, My Joy)_ - motet for five-piece choir and continuo BWV227 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans/Johann Franck_] (c. 1723):










_Missa brevis_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV235 (1738 or 1739):
_Missa brevis_ in G for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV236 (1738 or 1739):










_Matthäus-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano(s), alto(s), tenor(s), bass(es), double mixed choir and orchestra BWV244 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_)] (1736 - rev. 1742 and 1743-46):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

CD4

I think these recordings are the best achievement that Moroney has ever put on record.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Violin Concertos


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Requiem Mass & Messe Chorale in G minor

Charlotte Müller-Perrier (soprano), Valérie Bonnard (mezzo-soprano), Christophe Einhorn (tenor) & Christian Immler (baritone)

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne, Michel Corboz



> The Guardian 12th May 2011
> 
> The Requiem supports the prevalent view that religion and sensuousness were closely linked in Gounod's psyche, though it's also music of heart-on-sleeve directness...conductor Michel Corboz rejects the original orchestration in favour of a version for harp, string quintet and organ...Both works sound ravishing as sung by the Ensemble Vocal Lausanne. There's beautiful solo work in the Requiem, too, above all from tenor Christophe Einhorn.


----------



## canouro

*Jacob Obrecht : Chansons, Songs, Motets*
Capilla Flamenca, Piffaro


----------



## robin4

*beautiful composition, beautiful performance, beautiful woman (part 3)*






*Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

I. Allegro moderato (00:00)
II. Adagio di molto (17:04)
III. Allegro, ma non tanto (25:52)

*Hiliry Hahn, violin*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Lorin Maazel, conductor


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 7-8 (Pathétique)-9-10


----------



## Vasks

_Bohemians!_

*Gassmann - Overture to "Un pazzo ne fa cento" (Alimena/Naxos)
Pokorny - Concerto for 2 Horns and Orchestra (Baumann/Acanta)
Myslivecek - Symphony #2 in A from "6 Symphonies" pub. 1772 (Gaigg/cpo)
Krommer - Partita in B-flat, Op. 45, No. 1 (Blomhert/Chandos)*


----------



## robin4

*beautiful composition, beautiful performance, beautiful woman (part 4)*






*BARTOK: PIANO CONCERTO NO. 3*

'LIVE' AT THE LONDON PROMS JULY 2003

BBC SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA

CONDUCTED BY JOHN ADAMS

*HELENE GRIMAUD *


----------



## Rogerx

On Christmas Night

Carols from St John's College, Cambridge

John Challenger (organ)

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

trad.: Ding dong! merrily on high
trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
trad.: I saw three ships
trad.: Noël nouvelet
trad.: Tomorrow Shall be my Dancing Day
Bennett, R R: Out of your sleep
Burton, J: Balulalow
Darke: In the Bleak Midwinter
Finnissy: Telling
Flecha I: Riu, riu chiu
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Joubert: There Is No Rose
Ledger: On Christmas night
Leighton: Lully, lulla ('Coventry Carol'), Op. 25b
Martin, M: Adam lay ybounden
Mathias: A babe is born
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Robinson, C: Make we joy
Rutter: What sweeter music
Tavener: The Lamb
Vaughan Williams: Little town of Bethlehem (Forest Green)
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful
Warlock: Benedicamus Domino


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127616


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartet No. 1 in A major
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

Haydn Quartet, Budapest

1994


----------



## mvellom

Eugène Ysaÿe, Sonatas For Violin Solo, Op. 27
Thomas Zehetmair

Sonata No.1 in G minor
for Joseph Szigeti

Sonata No.2 in A minor
for Jacques Thibaud

Sonata No.3 in D minor "Ballade"
for George Enescu

Sonata No.4 in E minor
for Fritz Kreisler

Sonata No.5 in G major
for Mathieu Crickboom

Sonata No.6 in E major
for Manuel Quiroga


----------



## Bourdon

*Clerambault & Couperin*

CD 8


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be quite fussy about Scarlatti's piano sonatas and quite a few well thought of recordings have left me a little cold. I do greatly enjoy Sudbin's two recordings, though.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 4 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dvorak was one of those composers who got better over the years (like the fine wines). The tone poems demonstrate his incredible potential, his creativity was not reduced in the least, on the contrary, it was more fecund, bringing some masterpieces of astonishing commitment and powerful impact, including first-rate orchestration. It's always a real treat to revisit these stunning symphonic poems.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 22, 78, and 82

Stockholm Chamber Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Malx

Domenico Scarlatti, Sonatas for Harpsichord - Pierre Hantai.
(the first 9 sonatas from disc 1).


----------



## Duncan

On holiday until Mid-January...

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année ! 

- Duncan


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

José Miguel Moreno playing Gaspar Sanz on baroque guitar from the box set "the Spanish Guitar" on Glossa. 12 discs! This is really awesome to discover and it's on spotify


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas No 30 Op 109 & No 31 Op 110 - Glenn Gould.
Mr Gould is never less than interesting.


----------



## mvellom

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Sir Colin Davis, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127627


*Eugène Ysaÿe*
- Poème élégiaque

*César Franck*
- Violin Sonata in A major

*Louis Vierne*
- Violin Sonata in G minor

*Lili Boulanger*
- Nocturne for violin and piano

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2019


----------



## Guest

Mahler 9, Neumann, Czech Philharmonic










Really beautiful recorded performance. Neumann lets the music unfold robustly without histrionics, which is just the way I like Mahler. The orchestra is gorgeous, I particularly love the sound of the horn section. Recording is just right, close enough perspective to hear the details, enough hall resonance to produce a rich satisfying sound. This cycle is becoming a favorite. (I recently listened to the 7th from this cycle and was similarly impressed.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - fourth and final instalment of his choral works tonight (motets and cantatas) and tomorrow morning (mass).

_Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ (Keep Jesus Christ in Mind)_ - cantata for alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV67 [Text: _Book of Timothy_/Nikolaus Herman/Jakob Ebert/anon.] (1724):
_Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir (Lord God, We All Praise You)_ - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV130 [Text: Paul Eber/anon.] (1724 - rev. by 1735):










_Fürchte dich nicht (Fear Thou Not)_ - motet for double mixed choir (with optional continuo and strings) BWV228 [Text: Paul Gerhardt/_Book of Isaiah_] (c. 1726):
_Komm, Jesu, komm (Come, Jesus, Come)_ - motet for double mixed choir and continuo BWV229 [Text: Paul Thymich] (c. 1732):
_Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden (Praise the Lord, All Ye Nations)_ - motet for four-part choir and continuo BWV230 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (????):










_Mass_ in B-minor for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1748-49):


----------



## Faramundo

If everything else fails, try this with herb tea.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola de gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! Eduardo Fernandez has just released a new album with EDISON DENISOV guitar sonata! Very happy that an old famous veteran has recorded the piece. This year it's 90 years since Denisov was born in Siberia. Jubileum!


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky/Bach*

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Partita no.1 in B minor 
Sonata no.1 in G minor 









Igor Stravinsky 
Duo Concertant 
Suite Italienne

Leonidas Kavakos
Peter Nagy*


----------



## Malx

Richard Wagner, Die Walkure Act I - Soloists, Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another round-up of the past weekend's listening. An eclectic mix!

*
Shostakovich*
Orchestral songs, Vol. 2
Six romances on texts by Japanese poets, Op. 21
Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op. 143a
Suite on verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, Op. 145a
*Zaremba, Levinsky, Leiferkus; Gothenberg SO; Neeme Jarvi*
[DG, 1995]










*Purcell*
Dido and Aeneas
*Graham, Bostridge, Tilling, Palmer, Daniels, de Boever, Agnew
European Voices; Le Concert d'Astree cond.* (and harpsichord)* Emmanuele Haim*
[Erato/Warner, 2003]










*Gloria Coates
"At Midnight"*
Holographic Universe (for solo violin & orchestra)
Where the Eagle Flies (for solo piano)
Among the Asteroids (for string quartet)
Lunar Loops (for two synthesized guitars)
The Silver Eyed Soul (for double bass and piano)
*Alessandro Taverna, piano; Kreuzer quartet; Ruth Fischer, Stephen Stiens, guitars; Christine Hocek, double bass; Cambridge University Orchestra cond. Neil Thompson*
[Tzadik 2013]


----------



## starthrower

This arrived today and provided some cheer after a gloomy overcast day.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Works for piano duet and organ 

Jorg Demus and Norman Shetler
Simon Preston


----------



## TurnaboutVox

agoukass said:


> Beethoven: Works for piano duet and organ
> 
> Jorg Demus and Norman Shetler
> Simon Preston


Interesting! Which Beethoven works would those be (transcriptions, I imagine)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lonh by Kaija Saariaho. Fantastic and dreamy. She was voted greatest living composer by BBC Music Magazine...I will go to bed soon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127635


*John Knowles Paine*

Symphony No. 2 in A major, "In the Spring," Op. 34
Oedipus Tyrannus - Prelude, Op. 35
Poseidon and Amphitrite - An Ocean Fantasy, Op. 44

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta, conductor

2015


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Piano Sonata No.3 in F minor, Op.5 - Claudio Arrau
Recorded live at the Teatro Municipal, Santiago, Chile, 15 May 1984


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Holst: The Planets:


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:










*Oculus non vidit
Ave Maria (iii)
Miserere mei
Hail, Queen of Heaven
Duo Seraphim
Felix namque es
Stetit Angelus
Gloria Patri
Missa de Spiritu Sancto
Hodie Christus natus est
Ubi caritas
Ave Maria (i)*


----------



## 13hm13

Hummel PQ on this EMI release:









Schubert: Trout Quintet/ Hummel: Piano Quintet - Hausmusik


----------



## Rogerx

Le Duc - Complete Symphonic Works

Le Duc: Orchestral Trios, Op. 2, Nos. 1-3
Le Duc: Symphonies Nos. 1-3
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## robbiecombs23

I just love Andris Nelsons's Shostakovich recordings with the BSO! I have had the privilege of hearing two Shostakovich symphonies live with Nelsons and the BSO this season. Can't wait for the recording!


----------



## Rogerx

robbiecombs23 said:


> I just love Andris Nelsons's Shostakovich recordings with the BSO! I have had the privilege of hearing two Shostakovich symphonies live with Nelsons and the BSO this season. Can't wait for the recording!


Which one did you hear and which recording are you talking about?


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)

Lyapunov: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 36
Lyapunov: Mazurka No. 7 in G sharp minor, Op. 31
Lyapunov: Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Lyapunov: Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Lyapunov: Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70


----------



## Dimace

I know that among us are MANY friends of the old music. (although I'm not) Please, allow me to present you a superlative recording with this kind of music. *Emilio de' Cavalieri: Rappresentazione di Anima e di Corpo / Giacomo Carissimi: Dives Malus (Historia Divitis)* This presentation is dedicated with love to my dearest* Marinera,* for her/his contribution to this kind of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Kathleen Battle, Florence Quivar, John Aler & Samuel Ramey

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir & Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Canadian Carnival* with Wesley Warren (trumpet)
*Young Apollo* with Peter Donohoe (piano), Felix Kok and Jeremy Ballard (violins), Peter Cole (viola), Michael Kaznowski (cello)
*Quatre Chansons françaises* with Jill Gomez (soprano)
*Scottish Ballad* with Peter Donohoe and Philip Fowke (pianos)
*Occasional Overture
Sinfonia da Requiem*

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle

Mostly instrumental pieces on this second disc, apart from the gorgeous early *Quatre chansons françaises*, beautifully sung by Jill Gomez. Aside from the *Sinfonia da Requiem*, most of the works here rarely get a hearing, which is a terrible pity, as there is some wonderful music here, with Britten conjuring up some fantastic sounds from the orchestra. Terrific performances of all the music too. I think I prefer this to the largely choral first disc, but both discs are strongly recommended.


----------



## Malx

An unusually early dip into Christmas music for me:

J S Bach, Christmas Cantatas BWV 110, 151, 63 - Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Viola Tunnard (piano), Robert Tear (tenor), Neill Sanders (horn) & Lamar Crowson (piano), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D943, Op. post. 119
Schubert: Chor der Engel, D440
Schubert: Der Gondelfahrer, D809
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Gebet (Du Urquell aller güte) D815 (Fouqué)
Schubert: Gott im Ungewitter, D985
Schubert: Gott in der Natur D757 (Kleist)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Jünglingswonne, D983
Schubert: Nachthelle, D892 (Seidl)
Schubert: Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel *

Messiah










http://www.messiah-guide.com/parrott.html


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin ; Ivan Bessonov (piano)

Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor 'Revolutionary'
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Chopin: Polonaise No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 44
Chopin: Waltz No. 5 in A flat major, Op. 42
Ivan Bessonov: Giraffe
Ivan Bessonov: Waltz in A minor
Ivan Bessonov: Waltz in B minor


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I've not dipped much into Shostakovich, so new waters for me:


----------



## Rogerx

_Pleyel_: Symphony in F & Violin Concerto in D and _Vanhal_: Symphony in G

Sebastian Bohren (violin)

Orchestra di Padova e Veneto, Luca Bizzozero


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_ and piano concertos part one of two for today.

_Introdução aos Chôros_ for guitar and orchestra (1929):
_Chôros no.1_ for guitar (1920):
_Chôros no.2_ for flute and clarinet (1924):
_Chôros no.3_ [_Pica-páo (Woodpecker)_] for clarinet, bassoon, saxophone, three horns, trombone and male chorus [Text: based on a folk song of the Pareci tribe] (1925):
_Chôros no.4_ for three horns and trombone (1926):
_Chôros no.5_ [_Alma Brasileira (Brazilian Soul)_] for piano (1925):
_Chôros no.6_ for orchestra (1926):
_Chôros no.7_ [_Settimino (Septet)_] for flute, oboe, clarinet, saxophone, bassoon, violin and cello, with tam-tam ad lib. (1924):



_Bachianas Brasileiras no.1_ for a minimum of eight cellos (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.2_ for chamber orchestra (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.3_ for piano and orchestra (1938):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.4_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1930 - arr. 1941):



Piano Concerto no.1 (1945):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1948):


----------



## Vasks

_Long (70 minutes) symphony_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061/ Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Das Orgelbüchlein/ Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'/ Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Amsterdam Sinfonietta

Candida Thompson (leader)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127650


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Trois tableaux symphoniques d'après La foi, Op. 130
Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila, Op. 47
Symphony No. 3 in C minor, "Organ," Op. 78

Utah Symphony
Thierry Fischer, music director
Paul Jacobs, organ

2019


----------



## Enthusiast

Some good Mozart performances ... (Staatskapelle Dresden, Suitner).


----------



## Malx

Robert Schumann, Frauenliebe und Leben - Bernarda Fink & Roger Vignoles.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 11-12-13-14


----------



## Rogerx

Kirchner: Novelletten & Goetz: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 1

Márta Gulyás (piano), Vilmos Szabadi (violin), Tytus Miecznikovski (cello)


----------



## robin4

*;- )*






*Maurice Ravel: "La Valse" *

*Khatia und Gvantsa Buniatishvili *


----------



## mvellom

Brahms, Symphony No.1 In C Minor Op.68, Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Malx

A 2 disc set I have admired for a while was finally delivered this morning by the friendly white van man.

Quartets 1 - 4 (disc 1) played this afternoon.


----------



## starthrower

I picked used copies of these Bartok/Solti Double Decca sets.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> A 2 disc set I have admired for a while was finally delivered this morning by the friendly white van man.
> 
> Quartets 1 - 4 (disc 1) played this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 127653


An amazing set. Enjoy!


----------



## mvellom

Haydn, Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze Hob.XX:02
Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Guest

Goldberg Variations, Trio Zimmermann










Not bad, but not nearly as good as the other recording I have of this string trio arrangement of the Goldbergs.


----------



## robin4

*Phillip Glass: Hamburger Hill Theme *

Hamburger Hill is a 1987 American war movie about the 1969 assault during the Vietnam War of the U.S. Army's 3rd Battalion, 187th Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne Division "Screaming Eagles" on Ap Bia Mountain near the Laotian border, on a well-fortified position, including trenchworks and bunkers, of the North Vietnamese Army.









The *movie epilogue is a poem by Major Michael Davis O'Donnel*l, January 1, 1970, Dak To, Vietnam which reads as follows:

"If you are able, save for them a place inside of you and save one backward glance when you are leaving for the places they can no longer go.

Be not ashamed to say you loved them, though you may not have always.

Take what they have left and what they have taught you with their dying and keep it with your own.

And in that time when men decide and feel safe to call the war insane, take one moment to embrace those gentle heroes you left behind."

Major Michael Davis O'Donnell died in a helicopter crash in Cambodia in March 1970.


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely record ...


----------



## Malx

Since I'm in a String Quartet mood:
An easy to listen to Quartet from Bela Bartok - String Quartet No 1. A gentle introduction to Bartok's Quartet soundworld.









Edit:
and now, Bedrich Smetana, String Quartet No 1 - Talich Quartet.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> A 2 disc set I have admired for a while was finally delivered this morning by the friendly white van man.
> 
> Quartets 1 - 4 (disc 1) played this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 127653


Stunning set of wonderful music.


----------



## Malx

Handel, Concerti Grossi Op 3, 1 & 2 - Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127660


*Luigi Boccherini*

Symphony No. 3 in D major, G 503
Symphony No. 8 in A major, G 508
Symphony No. 21 in C major, G 515

London Mozart Players
Matthias Bamert, conductor

2010


----------



## mvellom

Prokofiev: Romantic Suites
Brussels Philharmonic, Stéphane Denève

_Pieces from the Romeo & Juliet and Cinderella suites are reimagined in a condensed narrative. Denève elicits a wonderful sound from the Brussels Phil. - BBC Music Magazine, March 2018_


----------



## SONNET CLV

Intriguing stuff.

My craving to explore got the better of me this afternoon, so I turned to my CD shelves where my complete collection of Vienna Modern Masters discs is housed and picked out one I hadn't recalled hearing for some while:















Fascinating stuff.

The opening piece, _Troktès_ by Ohio born American composer now living in Berlin, Germany, Theodore Saunway, proved a delightful mesh of sounds, well-worth additional hearings. The work received Special Commendation in the First Annual Recording Award competition from the Vienna Modern Masters and is Saunway's first appearance on compact disc.

The Saunway work is followed by a three part song cycle, _Stiller Friede_, by American composer Edward Reichel. It sets three Goethe poems for a baritone soloist in a post-Mahlerian orchestral setting. All rather pleasing.

The third work, playing as I type, is titled _Extremities_ and is by another American, Harold Fortuin. It ranges the extremes from raucous, loud and noisy, to tender and softly gentle, with a virtuoso display of orchestral colors evident. Enjoying this …

And looking forward to the remaining three works yet to follow.

The disc has catalog number VMM 3003 and features a total of 69 minutes and 16 seconds of music. I suggest this is one of the best compilations in the entire VMM catalog. Made in Austria, the disc dates back to 1991.

Something to explore for those of you with adventurous souls.


----------



## mvellom

Beethoven 7, Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Denisovans listen to Denisov. He didn't have a concert in his home country before 1990! Hearing his 1st symphony.


----------



## Eramire156

*'Zusammengestohlen aus Verschiedenem diesem und jenem'*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major op.135
String Quartet in C sharp minor op.131









Alban Berg Quartett*

Zusammengestohlen aus Verschiedenem diesem und jenem' (cobbled together with filched bits of this and that) Beethoven ironically describes the op.131, when he sends the score to the music publisher Schott.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata, Op. 106*

This is a highlight of his later cycle. Played live, he gives a sense of accumulated years of wisdom, controlled but not harnessed (if that makes any sense).


----------



## starthrower

Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> A 2 disc set I have admired for a while was finally delivered this morning by the friendly white van man.
> 
> Quartets 1 - 4 (disc 1) played this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 127653





starthrower said:


> View attachment 127668
> 
> 
> Das Lied von der Erde


Nice. Who sings?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 2 Op 16 "The Four Temperaments"


----------



## starthrower

So beautiful I had to listen twice!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127670


*Luigi Boccherini*

String Quintet in E
Guitar Quintet IV in D
Guitar Quintet in C
- Europa Galante
- Fabio Biondi, conductor

Cello Concerto in G
- Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Finland
- Juha Kangas, conductor
- Stephen Isserlis, cello

2001 and 2003, compilation 2012


----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic in his "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## 13hm13

Salomon jadassohn: Piano trios nos. 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16/ Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## haydnguy

CD #2 -

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 2
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Overtures

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, Op. 27: Overture
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini Overture
Berlioz: King Lear Overture, Op. 4
Berlioz: Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Berlioz: Les Francs-juges Overture, Op. 3
Berlioz: Waverley Overture Op. 1


----------



## robbiecombs23

Rogerx said:


> Which one did you hear and which recording are you talking about?


I heard them play 12 and 2 live. I am looking forward to hearing the recording for both when it eventually comes out.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov

Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Morceaux (6), Op. 51
None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Cristina Deutekom (soprano), Stuart Burrows (tenor), René Kollo (tenor), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Wolfgang Zimmer (speaker), Hermann Prey (bass-baritone), Renate Holm (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Herbert Lackner (bass), Hanneke Van Bork (soprano), Hetty Plumacher (contralto), Martti Talvela (bass), Kurt Equiluz (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsoper
Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: 1969-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Disc 5_

Recordings from 1949, 1952 and 1954.

Great showpieces for the Philharmonia Orchestra, who were in spectacular form at this time.


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening for me:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.24 in C minor, K 491. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Great live performance.



haydnguy said:


> CD #2 -
> 
> Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 2
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5


I got this box a few months ago on your (and Bourdon's) good word and I have been very much enjoying it lately. I listened to that disc in full yesterday morning. Phenomenal pianism.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A sampler album for the LSO's Festival of Britten at the Barbican Centre in February and March of 1993.

*The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra*
*Simple Symphony*

Excerpts from 
*Noye's Fludde
Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
Billy Budd
A Ceremony of Carols
A Hymn to the Virgin
War Requiem
Peter Grimes
*

All Decca recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Favourite Carols*

Great recording with Willcocks and the Bach choir with carols.The Philip Jones Brass Ensemble further enhances the feeling of festivity.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_ and piano concertos part two of two this morning and early afternoon.

_Chôros no.8_ for orchestra (1925):
_Chôros no.9_ for orchestra (1929):



_Bachianas Brasileiras no.5_ for voice and eight cellos [Text: Ruth Valadares Corrêa] (1938-45):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.6_ for flute and bassoon (1938):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.7_ for orchestra (1942):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.8_ for orchestra (1944):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.9_ for string orchestra (1945):



Piano Concerto no.3 (1952-57):
Piano Concerto no.4 (1952):
Piano Concerto no.5 (1954):


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Treasures on RCA.

Various Artists

1
The Nutcracker Overture
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
2
Angels We Have Heard on High
Traditional
3
The First Nowell
Traditional
Giorgio Tozzi

4
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish
Boston Pops Orchestra

5
O Holy Night
Adolphe Adam / John Sullivan Dwight
Rosalind Elias

6
Deck the Halls With Boughs of Holly
Traditional
Robert Shaw Chorale

7
O Come All Ye Faithful
Frederick Oakeley / John Francis Wade
Mario Lanza

8
Santa Claus Is Coming to Town
J. Fred Coots / Haven Gillespie
Boston Pops Orchestra

9
Ave Maria
Franz Schubert
Marian Anderson

10
Carol of the Bells
Mykola Leontovych / Peter J. Wilhousky

Marian Anderson

11
I Saw Three Ships
William Sandys / Traditional
Rosalind Elias / Giorgio Tozzi

12
The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Flowers
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

13
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
Felix Mendelssohn / Charles Wesley
Mario Lanza

14
Evening Prayer
Engelbert Humperdinck
Norman Luboff Choir

15
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish
Boston Pops Orchestra

16
Guardian Angels
Gerda Beilenson / Harpo Marx
Mario Lanza

17
The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

18
God Rest You Merry Gentlemen
Traditional
Robert Shaw Chorale

19
White Christmas
Irving Berlin
Boston Pops Orchestra

20
Ride on, King Jesus
Hall Johnson
Leontyne Price

21
Silent Night
Franz Grüber / Joseph Mohr
Robert Shaw Chorale

22
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Phillip Brooks / Lewis Redner
Mario Lanza

23
Hallelujah
George Frederick Handel
Robert Shaw Chorale


----------



## Marinera

*Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (Napoli 1774)*
Diego Fasolis (dir.), Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emoke Barath


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 1

Philippe Bernold (flute), Olivier Doise (oboe), Herve Joulain (horn), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Flute Sonata, Op. 164/ Oboe Sonata, Op. 185/ Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100/ Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon/
Villanelle for piccolo (pipe) and piano


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "Three Brothers from Damascus" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Lange-Muller - Songs by the Sea (Reuter/BIS)
Nielsen - Symphony #1 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## robin4

*Béla Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, BB 117 *

Recorded 2010 at the National Auditorium - Madrid.

National Orchestra of Spain

Josep Pons (cond.)

*Frank Peter Zimmermann (vl)*



Béla Bartók's Violin Concerto No. 2, BB 117 was written in 1937-38. During the composer's life, it was known simply as his Violin Concerto.

(His other violin concerto, Violin Concerto No. 1, Sz. 36, BB 48a was written in the years 1907-1908, but only published in 1956, after the composer's death, as "Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. posth.")


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127682


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantatas, BWV 63, 110, 151

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, direction

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto/ Gottschalk, L: Grande Fantaisie triomphale sur l'hymne national brésilien RO108 (Op 69) 1869/ Litolff: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo/ Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## Bourdon

*German Consort Music*

I cherish this recording


----------



## Dimace

I don't believe it will be necessary to write something for the *3 late Tchaikovsky's Symphonies* except one word: Masterpieces! In these recordings from 1955, 58 and 59, the great *Pierre Monteux is conducting the Boston SO* and produces history. (RCA/BMG, USA, 1994, Pierre Monteux Edition, Vol.14) Mature sound, good tempi, wise dynamics and a lot of feeling where is needed. *Piotr in his best!*


----------



## robin4

*Leoš Janáček: "The Cunning Little Vixen" (excerpt 5)*

Orchestre de Paris

Conducted by Charles MacKerras

The poacher Harasta is engaged to Terynka and is out hunting in preparation for their marriage. He sets a fox trap, which the numerous fox and vixen cubs mock.

Harasta, watching from a distance, shoots and kills the vixen, sending her children running.



At Harasta's wedding, the forester sees the vixen's fur, which Harasta gave to Terynka as a wedding present, and flees to the forest to reflect. He returns to the place where he met the vixen, and sits at the tree grieving the loss of both the vixen and Terynka.



His grief grows until, just as in the beginning of the opera, a frog unexpectedly jumps in his lap, the grandson of the one who did so in Act 1.

This reassurance of the cycle of death leading to new life gives his heart a deep peace.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Mozart for sanity on a crazy Wednesday workday...


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral works for Christmas by Sir John Tavener:


















edit: No school......snow day! Clean up is done, so now a cup of coffee and choral music to relax. Oh yeah, this disc was a gift from @eljr last Christmas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

*Friedrich Gulda*

Piano Sonatas 15-16-17

CD5


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi, Bax & Ireland: Choral Music

Daniel Cook (organ), Sebastian Braw-Smith (treble), Julian Stocker (tenor), Julian Empett (bass), Jeremy Suppey (treble), Simon Ponsford (countertenor), Daniel Livermore (treble), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Westminster Abbey Choir, James O'Donnell.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 8

Bruno Walter / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Live recording: Carnegie Hall, New York City, January 26, 1941

The sound is reflective of the recording date but what a performance!


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Sandrine Piau. This one this morning:









and this one has just finished:


----------



## Marinera

*Ginette Neveu*

Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor
Chausson - Poeme 
Gluck - Dance of the Blessed Spirits 
Suk - 4 Pieces for Violin and Piano op.17
Paradis (arr. Dushkin) for Violin and Piano - Sicilienne for E Flat Major


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Despite - or perhaps because of - their somewhat kitschy cover art, I was inspired to give Beauty Farm a try... beautiful polyphonic singing.


----------



## Enthusiast

A very different voice (to Sandrine Piau) but some of the same repertoire ....


----------



## robin4

*Strawinsky: Violinkonzert *

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra)

Andrés Orozco-Estrada, Dirigent

*Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Violine *

The British Royal Philharmonic Society in 2014 named Kopatchinskaja "instrumentalist of the year" describing her as an "irresistible force of nature: passionate, challenging and totally original in her approach."


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> I know that among us are MANY friends of the old music. (although I'm not) Please, allow me to present you a superlative recording with this kind of music. *Emilio de' Cavalieri: Rappresentazione di Anima e di Corpo / Giacomo Carissimi: Dives Malus (Historia Divitis)* This presentation is dedicated with love to my dearest* Marinera,* for her/his contribution to this kind of music.
> 
> View attachment 127646


Thank you Dimace and this is a great presentation! Two very interesting composers. I have to listen to this recording when I'll find it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Last CD for today.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127696


*John Field*

Sonatas and Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1992


----------



## Guest

Henze, Symphony No 1, the composer conducts










Interesting work. I especially enjoyed the first movement, full of quirky melodies and colorful orchestration.


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various vocal/choral works tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_The Winds_ for voice and piano, from _Four Songs_ [Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne] (1918):
Tritons - song for voice and piano [Text: William Drummond of Hawthornden] (1920):
Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_, arr. for voice and piano by the composer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. 1932):
Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_, arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. 1990s?):
_Beatriz's Song_ for voice and piano, from music for the radio play _Christopher Columbus_ [Text: Louis MacNeice] (1942):
_Anon in Love_ - cycle of six songs for voice and guitar [Text: anon. 16th and 17th century English] (1960):
_A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Thomas Jordan/William Wordsworth/anon./William Blake/Charles Morris/anon.] (1962-63):










_Belshazzar's Feast_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources, selected by Osbert Sitwell] (1931 - rev. 1948):










_A Litany: Drop drop, slow tears_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Phineas Fletcher] (1916 - rev. 1930):
_Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: from _the Song of Solomon_] (1938):
_Where Does the Uttered Music Go?_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Masefield] (1946):
_Coronation Te Deum_ - version for mixed choir and organ arr. by Simon Preston and Mark Blatchly (orig. 1952 - arr. ????):
_The Twelve, An Anthem for the Feast of Any Apostle_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: W. H. Auden] (1964-65):
_Missa Brevis_ for unaccompanied double mixed choir, with organ in the _Gloria_ section (1966):
_Jubilate Deo_ for double mixed choir and organ (1971-72):
_Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ (1974 - rev. 1976):
_Cantico del Sole_ [_Canticle of the Sun_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: St. Francis of Assisi, transl. by S. Wright] (1977): 
_Antiphon_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: George Herbert] (1977):










_Façade - An Entertainment_ for male and female reciters, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, alto saxophone, trumpet, cello and percussion [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - rev. and expanded by 1951):
_The Bear, An Extravaganza in One Act_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, bass and small orchestra [Libretto: Paul Dehn, after the play by Anton Chekhov] (1967):


----------



## fergusmcphail

Reacquainting myself with this gem after way too long.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Octet in F major, D803

Louis Spohr
Nonet in F major, op.31 









Wiener Oktett*

Recorded November 1952 (Spohr), April, 1954 (Schubert)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127703


*George Frideric Handel*

Early Italian Works 1707-1709

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Dmitry Sinkovsky, solo violin

2015


----------



## mvellom

Brahms
Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor Op.5
Variations on a theme by Paganini in A Minor Op.35

Nelson Goerner


----------



## Faramundo

2 great recordings !!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, piano works*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony.

Brahms 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Evenly and consistently paced, what might be described by some as 'traditional' performances, essentially lovely renditions of marvellous music (Cheers Merl)


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony.
> 
> Brahms 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Evenly and consistently paced, what might be described by some as 'traditional' performances, essentially lovely renditions of marvellous music (Cheers Merl)


It's a good set, isn't it Jim?

My listening this week has been from Mehta and the Israel PO's Anniversary 6cd set. A real mix of the good, the bad and the average.









CD1 - Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra : nice account with plenty of clout and lovely playing
CD2 - Dvorak Symphony 9 - usually a Mehta speciality but here it's sloppily played in parts, a bit bloated, especially in a pedestrian largo and uninvolvong final movement
CD3 - Brahms Symphony 4 - quite an old fashioned reading but I quite enjoyed this until the 4th movement, which was boring
CD4 - Schubert The Great symphony - not great.
CD5 - Profiev Violin Concerto - not listened to this one yet
CD6 - Mahler symphony 7 - and a big surprise. An excellent 7th. Mehta gets this one right. Splendidly played and recorded. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Nice. Who sings?


Re: Gielen's Das Lied

Cornelia Kallisch - mezzo
Siegfried Jerusalem - tenor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127707


*Gustav Mahler*

Das Lied von der Erde

Marjana Lipovšek, mezzo-soprano
Ben Heppner, tenor

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini, conductor

recorded 1991, compilation 2005


----------



## D Smith

I've been listening to a lot of Haydn and Mozart recently. A frequent destination when I want to get away from this troubled world.

Mozart: String Quartets 15-23. Quartetto Italiano










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20, 64, 76. Doric String Quartet.




























Haydn: London Symphonies (most of them) Karajan, Berlin.










Plus Marriner's Mozart Requiem and the late Mozart Symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1st mvt. of Shostakovich symphony no. 6 with Boston SO/Andris Nelsons. Sounds great, but now I must sleep. Goodi nighti!


----------



## 13hm13

Pleyel - Symphonies - Uwe Grodd (Naxos)

Symphony in F minor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127709


*George Frideric Handel*

Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76
Concerto grosse in A minor, Op. 6 No. 4

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, director and harpsichord

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Ian Bostridge, tenor
Polish Radio Choir

2018


----------



## 13hm13

Symph in D mag. on this set:









Pavel Vranicky ["Paul Wranitzky"]: Symphonies
Bohumil Gregor (Conductor), Dvorak Chamber Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Joe B

Donald Teeters leading the Boston Cecilia in Benjamin Britten's "A Ceremony of Carols":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen Symphony # 1 in G minor, Op 7


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127711


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

24 Preludes

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

recorded 1976, remastered 2007


----------



## 13hm13

Catching up on some basics ....

Piano Sonata in B minor


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 performing medieval carols and motets:


----------



## 13hm13

X. Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 32 on ...

Xaver Scharwenka; Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano Concertos (Earl Wild)








Scharwenka's PC orig. on this 1969 RCA LP:


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Masterpieces for Cello and Orchestra.

Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33/Pezzo capriccioso, Op. 62 for cello & orchestra (or cello & piano)/Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4/ Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107

Zuill Bailey (cello)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra- Martin West conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Rtnrlfy said:


> Despite - or perhaps because of - their somewhat kitschy cover art, I was inspired to give Beauty Farm a try... beautiful polyphonic singing.
> 
> View attachment 127691


I do hope that you are not disappointed.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/: Berceuse, Op. 16/ Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano /Morceau de lecture

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano)

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Michel Dalberto (piano), Gerard Causse (viola), Gautier Capuçon (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9/Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21/ Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)/ Rákóczi March (from La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Good morning. Easing myself gently into the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Marinera

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No.3 
Vladimir Horowitz, Albert Coates, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre De La Rue: Masses

Beauty Farm

Missa Almana
Missa de Sancto Antonio
Missa Puer natus est nobis
Missa Tous les regretz


----------



## fergusmcphail

I only just discovered over in the composer guestbook thread that Giya Kancheli passed away in October. A very recent discovery of mine and one of the most exciting. I have cleared my planned listening for the day to work my way through his symphonies. I think I have them all.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*The Sleeping Beauty*

Tchaikovsky's most symphonically conceived ballet score. There are so many good recordings out there now that Previn's 1974 LSO performance tends to be relegated to the also rans, though it's actually very good. Tempi are chosen more for the concert hall than the theatre perhaps, but it's wonderfully played.

This is also a cheap way of acquiring all three ballets for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD2


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Grosvenor: Dances

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Albéniz: Tango (No. 2 from Espana, Op. 165)
Bach, J S: Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828
Chopin: Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Chopin: Polonaise No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 44
Gould, M: Boogie Woogie Etude
Granados: Valses poéticos (8)
Schulz-Evler: Arabesques on themes from 'The Beautiful Blue Danube'
Scriabin: Mazurka in C sharp minor, Op. 3, No. 6
Scriabin: Mazurka in E, Op. 3 No. 4
Scriabin: Mazurka in G sharp minor, Op. 3 No. 9
Scriabin: Ten Mazurkas, Op. 3
Scriabin: Waltz in A flat major, Op. 38

Presto Recording of the Week
11th August 2014
Instrumental Award Winner
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2015
Instrumental Award Winner
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
October 2014
Disc of the month
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
September 2014
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2015
Finalist - Instrumental
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2014
Winner - Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2014
Winner - Piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part two of four this afternoon.

Piano Quartet in D-minor (1919 - rev. 1921 and 1974-75):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1944-47):










_Portsmouth Point_ - overture for orchestra (1924-25):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ for piano and orchestra (1926-27):










Viola Concerto (1928-29 - rev. 1961):










Symphony no.1 in B-flat minor (1932-35):


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major - Adagio/ Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127720


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929

The Florestan Trio

2002


----------



## Enthusiast

Today is election day in Britain but it is also the day that the festive season got through to me. Lots of really good things in this even if it does not quite yield the "powerful experience" that some versions get from it. It also continues my listening to Sandrine Piau.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig
.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit*

This is the first recording of this piece that has held my attention. Now I have to drag out my other recordings to figure out why.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio
> 
> .


He wrote a Christmas oratorio? How did I not know about this?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Another eight and I like this recording better than the Monteux,especially the articulation.

Symphony No.8

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> He wrote a Christmas oratorio? How did I not know about this?


 I don't know , this CD is an oldie , I must have it for about 20 years or so.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127726


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sonatas for keyboard and violin

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2017


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "Il Reggente" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Czerny - Grand Sonata, Op. 178 for Piano 4-hands (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Silcher - Three Choruses for 4-part Men's Voices (Huber/Carus)
Meyerbeer - Four Orchestral Selections from "L'Africaine" (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus

the Swedish Chamber Orchestra- Petter Sundkvist conducting

Kraus, J M: Riksdagsmarsch, VB 154
Kraus, J M: Sinfonia per la Chiesa in D major, VB 146
Kraus, J M: Symphony in D major, VB 143
Kraus, J M: Symphony in E flat major, VB 144
Kraus, J M: Symphony in F major, VB 145


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

It seems time to listen to Boulez again.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn.


----------



## robin4

*Igor Stravinsky: 'Symphony of Psalms' *

The Radio Philharmonic Orchestra

Netherlands Radio Choir

Peter Dijkstra [conductor]

The Symphony of Psalms is a three-movement choral symphony composed by Igor Stravinsky in *1930* during his neoclassical period. The work was commissioned by Serge Koussevitzky to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Boston Symphony Orchestra. The symphony derives its name from the use of Psalm texts in the choral parts.

The third movement uses nearly the complete text of* Psalm 150.*

"Alleluia. Praise ye the Lord in his holy places: praise ye him in the firmament of his power.

Praise ye him for his mighty acts: praise ye him according to the multitude of his greatness.

Praise him with sound of trumpet.

Praise him with timbrel and choir: praise him with strings and organs.

Praise him on high sounding cymbals: praise him on cymbals of joy.

let every spirit praise the Lord. Alleluia."


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD7

Piano Sonatas 23-24-25-26 ("Waldstein")-27


----------



## Enthusiast

robin4 said:


> *Igor Stravinsky: 'Symphony of Psalms' *
> 
> The Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Netherlands Radio Choir
> 
> Peter Dijkstra [conductor]
> 
> The Symphony of Psalms is a three-movement choral symphony composed by Igor Stravinsky in *1930* during his neoclassical period. The work was commissioned by Serge Koussevitzky to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Boston Symphony Orchestra. The symphony derives its name from the use of Psalm texts in the choral parts.
> 
> The third movement uses nearly the complete text of* Psalm 150.*
> 
> "Alleluia. Praise ye the Lord in his holy places: praise ye him in the firmament of his power.
> 
> Praise ye him for his mighty acts: praise ye him according to the multitude of his greatness.
> 
> Praise him with sound of trumpet.
> 
> Praise him with timbrel and choir: praise him with strings and organs.
> 
> Praise him on high sounding cymbals: praise him on cymbals of joy.
> 
> let every spirit praise the Lord. Alleluia."


Robin 4 - I have been wondering how to read your posts in this thread. Are you saying that you listened to the various accounts that you picture or did you only listen to one (the first one?). If you listened to multiple versions - or perhaps you are recommending them? - could you hazard a comparison?


----------



## robin4

*M. Ravel: L' enfant et les sotrtileges *

London Philharmonic Orchestra

The Glyndebourne Chorus

Conductor Kazushi Ono


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure I have ever listened to this one all the way through before (I got it as part of a big box of Solti's Wagner recordings - I can't find a picture of that), partly because it has a reputation for being a little over-driven. Be that as it may, I enjoyed it greatly. It has many strengths.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols including the complete consort music of Thomas Tallis_
*Thomas Tallis - Christopher Tye - William Byrd - John Taverner - others*
Fretwork

_Amon Ra_


----------



## robin4

Enthusiast said:


> Robin 4 - I have been wondering how to read your posts in this thread. Are you saying that you listened to the various accounts that you picture or did you only listen to one (the first one?). If you listened to multiple versions - or perhaps you are recommending them? - could you hazard a comparison?


I listened to and watched the inserted video on YouTube while eating breakfast.

The 2 CDs below the video were purchased by me. About 20 years ago.

I recommend all 3


----------



## Granate

Aren't catguins fantastic? Then it's time to remind you that we keep voting in the new polls of Operas. We are currently re-doing with a poll the Top 100+ Operas of all time, and any member with a consistent top can vote throughout the next months.

*Tomorrow* we will close the nomination round for positions 21-30, to get the most awarded ten and vote during the weekend to order them in the rank.

Visit *The 2020 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List* to vote and also read the rules.
Visit *Discussion: The 2020 Talk Classical Top Recommended Opera CDs and DVDs* to discuss the voting issues about both operas and recordings[/QUOTE]


----------



## Merl

Lol @ catguins, Granate.

Today I've been listening to Hrusa's beautiful recording of Ma Vlast. Wonderful account and the sound is so clear. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening for me, really enjoying it! :


----------



## chill782002

Vaughn Williams - Symphony No 5

John Barbirolli / Hallé Orchestra

Recorded 1944

The premiere recording.


----------



## mvellom

Bach + Brahms
Derek Zadinsky, Double Bass

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No.3 in C major, BWV1009
Brahms: Cello Sonata No.1 In E Minor, Op.38

_Derek Zadinsky's debut solo recording came about in part through a sort of unspoken challenge from one of his mentors, the legendary double bassist Edgar Meyer.

It was Meyer who pointed out that, while he has no qualms with playing most of Bach's third suite for cello on a double bass, there is one portion of the prelude-featuring successive open pedal notes that are closed by the left hand immediately after bowing-that prevented him from performing it.

On Bach + Brahms, Zadinsky takes on that work as well as Brahms' Sonata No. 1 in E Minor for Cello and Piano, Op. 38, using a custom-built five-string bass that includes a high C string, thus allowing the portion of Bach that so vexed Meyer to be played much as it would be played on a cello. Zadinsky himself transcribed both pieces for bass. He is accompanied on the recording by pianist Alicja Basinska._


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127739


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

1998


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part three of four tonight.

Violin Concerto (1938-39):










Suite from the ballet _The Wise Virgins_ after the music of J.S. Bach (1940):










_Scapino_ - comedy overture for orchestra (1940):










_Spitfire Prelude and Fugue_ for orchestra, from the music for the film _The First of the Few_ (1942):










Music for the film _Henry V_ - scenario arr. by Christopher Palmer for two narrators and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1944 - arr. 1988):


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartets no.3, 4 and 5









Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Vladimir Scherbachov's Fifth Symphony.















This symphony, the last work from Polish-born/Russian/Soviet composer Scherbachov, appears on Vol.2 of the Northern Flowers series "Wartime Music" (consisting presently of 18 discs, all of which I'm pleased to have in my collection) along with the suite from his musical comedy _The Tobacco Captain_. The liner notes are kind towards this WWII era symphony (which I found lyrical, powerful, and well-worth the visit) remarking "it was not so much of an immediate response to historical events, but rather a deep meditation on Russia's destiny." Shostakovich appears only on the edges of this work; more primarily one senses the legacies of Borodin and Rachmaninoff with the raw energies of Moussorgsky pervading over all. I surmise that most of you who hear this work via disc will upon the closing measures return for a replay of the opening movement, a lyrical pastoral lament featuring the melody on a solo bassoon. The second movement, named "Heroica", seems a 12-minute tone poem of martial matters, which is followed by a second lyrical slow movement "In Memory of the Heroes"; the symphony ends in a blaze with a movement titled "Celebration: Triumphant merriment of the victorious people".

If you're looking at the Northern Flowers "Wartime Music" series, this Volume 2 disc is one to consider highly as an addition to your collection. I certainly enjoyed my revisit to Scherbachov's Fifth this afternoon. And, yes, I did replay the first movement. I always do!


----------



## 13hm13

Chausson's Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op.25, on the following CD:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 3 on this CD:

Fibich - Symphony No.3; Toman and the Wood Nymph - Gerd Albrecht


----------



## elgar's ghost

SONNET CLV said:


> Vladimir Scherbachov's Fifth Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 127741
> View attachment 127742
> 
> 
> This symphony, the last work from Polish-born/Russian/Soviet composer Scherbachov, appears on Vol.2 of the Northern Flowers series "Wartime Music" (consisting presently of 18 discs, all of which I'm pleased to have in my collection) along with the suite from his musical comedy _The Tobacco Captain_. The liner notes are kind towards this WWII era symphony (which I found lyrical, powerful, and well-worth the visit) remarking "it was not so much of an immediate response to historical events, but rather a deep meditation on Russia's destiny." Shostakovich appears only on the edges of this work; more primarily one senses the legacies of Borodin and Rachmaninoff with the raw energies of Moussorgsky pervading over all. I surmise that most of you who hear this work via disc will upon the closing measures return for a replay of the opening movement, a lyrical pastoral lament featuring the melody on a solo bassoon. The second movement, named "Heroica", seems a 12-minute tone poem of martial matters, which is followed by a second lyrical slow movement "In Memory of the Heroes"; the symphony ends in a blaze with a movement titled "Celebration: Triumphant merriment of the victorious people".
> 
> If you're looking at the Northern Flowers "Wartime Music" series, this Volume 2 disc is one to consider highly as an addition to your collection. I certainly enjoyed my revisit to Scherbachov's Fifth this afternoon. And, yes, I did replay the first movement. I always do!


Megalikes for this post. I'm not familiar with Scherbachov's work at all. How would say he rates when compared to Myaskovsky et al?


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.3


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Lol @ catguins, Granate.
> 
> Today I've been listening to Hrusa's beautiful recording of Ma Vlast. Wonderful account and the sound is so clear. Mmmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 127731


I'm not sure I need another Ma Vlast but you are tempting me - is this better than Ancerl or just better sound?


----------



## Malx

I have the Walter New York Brahms set which I think is very special and had the Columbia SO Symphony 2 & 3 disc so when I saw this one second hand for a very reasonable amount I thought - why not.
I've yet to compare it with the New York recording but I was impressed by the Symphony and the fillers weren't too shoddy either - a good buy I reckon!


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> I'm not sure I need another Ma Vlast but you are tempting me - is this better than Ancerl or just better sound?


Its beautifil. Very graceful and the sound is just lovely. Try it on a streaming site first but i love it.btw, personally i much prefer Kubelik to Ancerl


----------



## starthrower

CSO/Stephane Deneve

Nice to listen to this classic in modern sound with the CSO brass.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Van Cliburn, Kirill Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. Been enjoying this classic CD lately. I am not big on Tchaikovsky, but I'm starting to really enjoy this work a lot. I think now that I have listened to much Rachmaninov with appreciation, I am beginning to appreciate Tchaikovsky more.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127750


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sonata in F major, K. 376
Sonata in G major, K 301
Sonata in E minor, K. 304
Sonata in A major, K. 526

Hilary Hahn, violin
Natalie Zhu, piano

2005


----------



## mvellom

Scarlatti
52 Sonatas
Lucas Debargue


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127751


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Margaret Marshall, soprano
Catherine Robbin, mezzo-soprano
Charles Brett, countertenor
Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, tenor
Robert Hale, bass
Saul Quirke, boy soprano

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

recorded 1982, reissued 1992


----------



## SONNET CLV

elgars ghost said:


> Megalikes for this post. I'm not familiar with Scherbachov's work at all. How would say he rates when compared to Myaskovsky et al?


If you enjoy Myaskovsky (and I do, having the big box set of all his symphonies) you'll appreciate the sound world of Scherbachov. They were contemporaries who shared a musical philosophy.


----------



## 13hm13

Graun OC on this CD:

Graun, Telemann, Krebs - Oboenkonzerte - Heinz Holliger









Johann Gottlieb Graun (1702/03-1771):
Concerto in C minor for Oboe, Strings and Continuo *
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767):
Concerto in A major for Oboe d'amore, Strings and Continuo +
Johann Ludwig Krebs (1713-1780):
Concerto in B minor for Harpsichord, Oboe, Strings and Continuo *

Heinz Holliger - oboe & oboe d'amore
Camerata Bern
Alexander van Wijnkoop - conductor *
Thomas Füri - conductor +


----------



## 13hm13

Hat's off to the cover designer at CPO!!

...and, yeah, ... good music and performances, too.









Johann Gottlieb Graun - Korol*, Sepec*, Ghielmi*, Wiener Akademie, Martin Haselböck ‎- Concertos
Label: cpo ‎- 999 887-2 (2005)


----------



## Rogerx

Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 289 / Onslow: Piano Trio, Op. 26

Göbel Trio Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Christmas with Kiri Te Kanawa

Traditional Carols arranged for choir and Orchestra performed in Coventry Cathedral

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Michael George (baritone)& Jouko Harjanne (trumpet)

Choirs of Coventry and Lichfield Cathedrals & BBC Philharmonic, Robin Stapleton


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs and other songs.

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Johannes-Passion

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1988-02


----------



## fergusmcphail

I just got back from the doctor. He said I need more fruit. I consider this a start.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Bourdon

*La Belle Dance*

Lully-Marais-MUffat-Praetorius-William Brade-Rossi


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.6 in A major, op.82. Van Cliburn.


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part four of four this morning and early afternoon, although I'm somewhat bleary-eyed after little sleep due to staying up all night to follow the election results.

Cello Concerto (1956):










_Partita_ for string orchestra (1957):










_Johannesburg Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1956):
Symphony no.2 (1959-60):










_A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ - march for orchestra (1959):
_Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ for orchestra (1962-63):










_Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten_
orchestra (1969):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Yesterday's commute listening... someone here had been listening to the Hindemith last week, and it piqued my interest. (Am I the only one whose music budget gets blown reading this site???)


----------



## canouro

*Igor Stravinsky* 
Symphony Of Psalms

*Lili Boulanger*
Du Fond De L'abime
Psalms 24 & 129
Vieille Prière Bouddhique

_The Monteverdi Choir, The London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## 13hm13

Kuhlau's Elverhøj overture, op.100 on:









Kuhlau - Concertino for 2 Horns, Piano Concerto - Maga

Note: Given the Johann Strauss-like sound of some of the music by Kuhlau, I'm surprised TELARC hasn't taken interest.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 2

Graf Mourja (violin), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Ronald van Spaendonck, Francoise Groben (cello)

Bagatelle in D minor
Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184
Violin Sonata, FP 119


----------



## Dimace

Christmas time, for me at least, isn't the best for music…  Despite my obligations, today I found time to listen some music. *Ravel, Dafnis et Chloe, Tomita's electronic creation and interpretation. RCA / Plasma Production 1979. Promo.* The Jap is a true pioneer in electronic music and a super classical music arranger! Very nice music from a time the musicians knew how to use the synthesisers.









_New Avatar>* Sigismund Thalberg.* The piano hands of God._


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 Bernstein, New York

Recorded live at the Salzburg festival in 1959. This is the work that had brought DSCH into the good graces of the Soviet Leadership once again and for a time in the late 1930's and this following their expressed and very public revulsion for Lady Macbeth of Minsk. How did they ever miss the irony of dancing marionettes side by side with the Stalin guard in the second movement? Quite simply, I think. If you create something this beautiful, you will allow people to see what they want to see and yet still be able to express your inner most feelings...


----------



## Bourdon

*Die Schrammel Geigen*

happy and funny of course with and a necessary Mozart torte


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Le Due Contesse" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in C, Hob.XVI: 50 (McCabe/London)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #10 (Eder/Naxos)
J.C. Bach - Wind Symphony #5 (Consortium Classicum/MDG)*


----------



## canouro

*Vieuxtemps ‎- Violin Concertos Nos. 5, 6 And 7*
Misha Keylin, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia
Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Prae BACH torius*


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: String Quartets Op. 30 Nos. 1, 2 & 3

The Delmé Quartet


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70 (1945)*

I. Allegro ∙
II. Moderato ∙
III. Presto - Largo - Allegretto

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

*Nicholas Collon, Dirigent *





Neither was the symphony well received in the West: "The Russian composer should not have expressed his feelings about the defeat of Nazism in such a childish manner" (New York World-Telegram, 27 July 1946).


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, K.498









Reginald Kell
Lilian Fuchs 
Mieczyslaw Horszowski*


----------



## mvellom

Fauré

Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Fantaisie, Op. 79 (arr. Y. Talmi for flute and orchestra)
Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Berceuse, Op. 16
Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Pavane, Op. 50

Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Martinu* 
Field Mass
Double Concerto
Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca

_Václav Zítek, Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra,
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras_


----------



## robin4

*Paul Hindemith: Violin Concerto *

Berliner Philharmoniker

Paavo Järvi, conductor

*Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin*







in the above cd the Hindemith Violin Concerto is performed by David Oistrakh and London Symphony Orchestra with Paul Hindemith conducting


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: Sym. #9, Rosamunde Excerpts*
NDR Symphony Orchestra
Has Schmidt-Isserstedt, Cond. 1955 (Sym.) , 1957 (Rosamunde)

Both fabulous performances well recorded for broadcast

*CD #13 From










*


----------



## Faramundo

Beautifully arranged.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Its beautifil. Very graceful and the sound is just lovely. Try it on a streaming site first but i love it.btw, personally i much prefer Kubelik to Ancerl


But which Kubelik, Merl?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolai Myaskovsky:
String Quartet # 1 in A minor, Op. 33 # 1
String Quartet # 2 in C minor, Op. 33 # 2
String Quartet # 3 in D minor, Op. 33 # 3


----------



## Bulldog

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Nikolai Myaskovsky:
> String Quartet # 1 in A minor, Op. 33 # 1
> String Quartet # 2 in C minor, Op. 33 # 2
> String Quartet # 3 in D minor, Op. 33 # 3


That's a great set. Years ago I bought the single discs and listen to them regularly. I'm sure you paid less for the set than I did for the individual discs. Keep listening!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bulldog said:


> That's a great set. Years ago I bought the single discs and listen to them regularly. I'm sure you paid less for the set than I did for the individual discs. Keep listening!!


Amazon had them for 36 including shipping.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Book of Hours* on NMC















Orchestral works by the contemporary English composer Julian Anderson including Book of Hours. Very enjoyable. Andersen is up there with Thomas Ades in my contemporary British favourites.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## xankl

The Piano Trio No.2, a piece I love and this is a good performance


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127777


*Henry Purcell, George Frideric Handel*

Royal Music of Purcell & Handel

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord
Alison Balsom, natural trumpets
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Lucy Crowe, soprano

2012


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Naïve and Sentimental Music & Absolute Jest* Doric String Quartet & The Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted bt Peter Oundjian on Chandos















All very good.

Absolute Jest is a bit of riff for String Quartet and Orchestra on Beethoven's late string quartets. Probably more enjoyable if you are familiar with the quartets and can recognise the references.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Faramundo

Gee, how I love this record; should be refunded by National Health, on account of how blissful it makes you feel.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach, Brandenburg concertos 4-6


----------



## starthrower

D959 & 537


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák, Symphony # 7 in D Minor


----------



## fergusmcphail

I remember borrowing this cd from the library in my distant youth and not wanting to give it back. I wonder how much the fines are... Nothing wrong with the Cello Concerto but it's the Sea Pictures here that I really love.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127781


*Gioachino Rossini*

Stabat Mater

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia - Roma
Antonio Pappano

2010


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

fergusmcphail said:


> I remember borrowing this cd from the library in my distant youth and not wanting to give it back. I wonder how much the fines are... Nothing wrong with the Cello Concerto but it's the Sea Pictures here that I really love.


In Texas not returning an item to the library can get you arrested.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127782


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Humoreske in B flat major, Op. 20

Angela Hewitt, piano

2007


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 4: Jascha Horentein, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

For whatever reason, we had no internet service last night. The following were all in yesterday's mail:

Last night - Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 - 'Asrael'":










Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia and soloists in Karl Jenkins's "Miserere":










Current listening - Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus with Dame Sarah Connolly and James Platt in music by Sir Arthur Bliss:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bulldog said:


> That's a great set. Years ago I bought the single discs and listen to them regularly. I'm sure you paid less for the set than I did for the individual discs. Keep listening!!


They were also remastered this year, which could be why they sold them as a set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127783


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Romances

Christianne Stotijn, mezzo-soprano
Julius Drake, piano

2008


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz Violin Concerti 4, 5 and 2. Fabulous music.








Lutoslawski Symphonies 3&4









Szymanowski Symphonies 2&4, Concert Overture 









Bacewicz Concerto for String orchestra, Symphony for String orchestra, Piano Quartet









Bacewicz Violin Concerto no 1, Tansman Five Pieces for Violin and orchestra, Spisak Andante and allegro for violin and orchestra, Panufnik Violin Concerto


----------



## starthrower

Great selections, Senza! I have the other Bacewicz concertos volume on Chandos. It sounds pretty great.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## Rogerx

>









Glass - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
1-2-3-4-5-10

Hanover Band -Roy Goodman


----------



## geralmar

Review:

http://messiah-guide.com/pritchard.html

What distresses me about being a musical illiterate is that I know this "bleeding chunks" performance is rotten; but I still enjoyed it. I spent three miserable years as youth trying to play the cello. My parents couldn't afford to buy me the instrument and so I used a school cello-- and forgot how to read music during summer vacation. I spent the next two years desperately "faking" playing the cello. (I couldn't tune to an "A" either.) I was hiding out in the school orchestra praying I wouldn't be discovered. The orchestra once traveled to a competition. So I wouldn't hurt the orchestra I "mimed" playing the cello during the judging: I fingered and bowed but I was careful to not let the bow touch the strings. The instrument wasn't tuned anyway. (We got an "honorable mention".) Once during class it was my turn to turn the page. Of course I got lost and knew I was about half a page behind. My cello mate kept frantically signaling me to turn the page; I was so frustrated and angry that I decided I wouldn't turn the page until I got to the bottom. And I did exactly that. My cello mate knew I had problems (although not the extent) and to his lasting credit never betrayed me to the conductor, and helped me with basics like tuning the damned thing for me. My last year the conductor held "blind auditions" to seat the orchestra. Astonishingly, I placed next to last chair cello-- and my benefactor cello mate placed last. He was furious and I was dumbfounded. Finally I decided I had had enough humiliation and anxiety and quit orchestra entirely at the end of the third year. My mother was disappointed and my father was relieved -- he never permitted me to practice in the house, besides.

Anyway, the point of this meandering confession is that I didn't learn to appreciate classical music until after I stopped trying to produce it. But the trade off I that I am musically illiterate and can't distinguish a good/great performance from a mediocre/poor performance. All I know is that I enjoy listening to a particular work or recording despite what a critic might write-- and I have assiduously collected and read music review books and magazines for decades.

So my review of the Pritchard recording is I like it; you will hate it.


----------



## Rogerx

Herz: Rondo de concert, Op. 27
Hiller, F: Konzertstück for Piano & Orchestra, Op. 113
Kalkbrenner: Le rêve, Op. 113
Schumann, Clara: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 7


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


>


A fantastic set that is often missed when lists of quality performances are compiled.
My box now on 'play soon' pile.


----------



## Malx

Claude Debussy, Danses, Le Jet D'eau & Trois Ballades de Francois Villon - Lisa Wellburn (harp), Alison Hagley (soprano) The Cleveland Orchestra , Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus

András Schiff (fortepiano)

Presto Recording of the Week
12th April 2019
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th April 2019
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2019
Instrumental Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019
Recording of the Year
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Recording of the Year
Nominee - Solo Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Solo Music

2 CDs


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I never can understand why Britten's two concerti are not played more often. They are both very approachable and enjoyable.

Superb performance of the piano concerto by Richter, who apparently learned the work of his own bat. Lubotsky is not quite up to the considerable demands of the violin concerto (even Heifetz asked for a simplification) but it's still a very good performance. Both works feature the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by the composer.


----------



## fergusmcphail

After listening to Sea Pictures yesterday I just had to listen to The Music Makers today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*The Nutcracker*

Shorter than either of his other ballet scores, and not so symphonically conceived, *The Nutcracker* neverthless contains some of Tchaikovsky's most inspired music. I especially love Act I, particularly from the scene with Clara and the Nutcracker, though the battle and onwards into the transformation, with the inclusion of a chorus in the _Waltz of the snowflakes_ at the end of the act. Act II is of course more in the manner of a divertissement and therfore more diffuse, but the pas de deux with its swirling string figures is absolutely glorious.

I used to have the old Concertgebouw/Dorati on LP and still have a great affection for it, but this is possibly the best of the three in the Previn box and is still very satisfactory.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)

Recorded live in concert at St Paul's Cathedral, London, March 2019

Michael Spyres (tenor)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir, John Nelson


----------



## Faramundo

I do not know if this composer is well-known (I now the musician is high rated) but this record is incredibly good.
The delicacy of the sound with earphones is simply amazing; and what a change of emotional scenery, sometimes within a single track !


----------



## Joe B

In Thursday's mail - David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum with the Elm City Girls' Choir and Juilliard415 in New England Choirworks:


















The first track, Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat", is great; very unique. It reminds me of the Bulgarian Women's Choir.


----------



## Bourdon

Faramundo said:


> I do not know if this composer is well-known (I now the musician is high rated) but this record is incredibly good.
> The delicacy of the sound with earphones is simply amazing; and what a change of emotional scenery, sometimes within a single track !
> 
> View attachment 127788


I was lucky to find this hard to find recording for a reasonable price and it is a must have for lute lovers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Melchior Neusidler*

I join you


----------



## Malx

Jean Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - Helsinki PO, Georg Schneevoigt (1934).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part one this afternoon.

_Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Banquet_] for organ (1928 - rev. 1960):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):










_Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):



_Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):










_Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] - 'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930): 
_Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):



_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ [_Hymn to the Holy Sacrament_] for orchestra (1932 - reconstructed 1946):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Reimann & Mendelssohn: Intermezzo

Anna Lucia Richter (soprano)

Schumann Quartet

Mendelssohn: String Quartet in E flat major, MWV R18 (1823)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Reimann, A: Adagio - Zum Gedenken An Robert Schumann
Schumann: Sechs Gesänge Op. 107
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Vivaldi choral works ... the Gloria recording contains a reconstruction of a less familiar Vivaldi Gloria (as well as an excellent performance of the justly famous one) and "the Vespers" (a programme that works very well but has no known historical precedent) contains both the very familiar and some less familiar (to me!) but lovely works.


----------



## Colin M

Ives Symphony No. 1 (1898) Tilson Thomas, Chicago

A very pleasing introduction to the style of Charles Ives and composed as part of his graduation requirement from Yale College. Done in the late Romantic style, it helps me understand that beneath the swirling and competing complexities of his later works, there is still beauty that abounds.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD7 *Circle of friends*


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: 8th String Quartet in C minor, Op. 110 *

Emerson String Quartet

The piece was written shortly after two traumatic events in the life of the composer: the first presentation of debilitating muscular weakness that would eventually be diagnosed as amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, and his reluctant joining of the Communist Party.

Shostakovich's friend, Lev Lebedinsky, said that Shostakovich thought of the work as his epitaph and that he planned to commit suicide around this time.

The first movement opens with the DSCH motif - Shostakovich's musical signature. This slow, extremely sad theme can also be heard in his Cello Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 10, Violin Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 15, and Piano Sonata No. 2. The motif is used in every movement of this quartet, and is the basis of the faster theme of the third movement.

The work is filled with quotations of other pieces by Shostakovich: the first movement quotes his Symphony No. 1 and Symphony No. 5; the second movement uses a Jewish theme first used by Shostakovich in his Piano Trio No. 2; the third movement quotes the Cello Concerto No. 1; and the fourth movement quotes the 19th century revolutionary song "Tormented by Grievous Bondage".


----------



## robin4

"This sketch of the human story began in a cave; the cave which popular
science associates with the cave-man and in which practical discovery
has really found archaic drawings of animals.

The second half of human history, which was like a new creation of the world, also begins in a
cave. There is even a shadow of such a fancy in the fact that animals
were again present;

for it was a cave used as a stable by the
mountaineers of the uplands about Bethlehem; who still drive their
cattle into such holes and caverns at night.

It was here that a homeless
couple had crept underground with the cattle when the doors of the
crowded caravanserai had been shut in their faces;

and it was here beneath the very feet of the passers-by, in a cellar under the very
floor of the world, that Jesus Christ was born.

But in that second creation there was indeed something symbolical in the roots of the
primeval rock or the horns of the prehistoric herd.

God also was a Cave-Man, and had also traced strange shapes of creatures, curiously
coloured, upon the wall of the world....but the pictures that he made had
come to life."

"The Everlasting Man"

by G.K. Chesterton


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127792


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Douze morceaux de difficulté moyenne
Souvenir de Hapsal
Valse-scherzo No. 1 in A
Valse-scherzo No. 2 in A
Capriccio in G flat
Valse-caprice in D

Mami Shikimori, piano

2017


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Cello Sonata.*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Schubert: Ave Maria, D839/ Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Schwanengesang, D957/
Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Lieder/songs

CD1


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No 1 in C minor, Op 35*

Wiener Symphoniker

Philippe Jordan

*Khatia Buniatishvili, piano*

*Rainer Küblböck, trumpet*







The Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra, Op. 35, was completed by Dmitri Shostakovich in 1933. The concerto was an experimentation with a neo-baroque combination of instruments.

Despite the title, *the work might more accurately be classified as a double concerto rather than a piano concerto* in which the trumpet and piano command equal prominence.

The trumpet parts frequently take the form of sardonic interjections, leavening the humor and wit of the piano passage work. The trumpet does assume relatively equal importance during the conclusion of the last movement, immediately after the cadenza for piano solo.


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas from Selwyn

The Chapel Choir of Selwyn College, Cambridge

anon.: Angelus ad virginem
trad.: Ding dong! merrily on high
trad.: Huron Carol
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
trad.: Rocking
trad.: The Seven Joys of Mary
trad.: Wexford Carol
Berlin, I: White Christmas
Coots: Santa Claus is Coming to Town
Davies, Walford: O Little Town of Bethlehem
Gauntlett: Once in Royal David's city
Goss, J: See amid the winter's snow
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Head, M: The Little Road to Bethlehem
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Kirkpatrick: Away in a Manger
Marks, J: Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer
Mathias: Wassail Carol
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.39*









*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.26*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_ ‎


----------



## Malx

A new addition:
Johannes Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

*Janis Christou* is an important modern Greek composer, who, very unfortunately, died young. His music inspired many modern Greek composers, Xenakis and Antoniou included. This rare LP has his *Last Works *and it is, also for me I don't like the modern music, very interested. For you, will be also a marvellous introduction to Xenakis music. What I can say is that Christou is more theatrical than Xenakis. For this reason he often didn't use the term Pianist but Performer. He is also uses more that Xenakis the well known Greek traditional music Rempetico (songs from Minor Asia) to his compositions. The first title of this LP is very characteristic sample of this case. There are two version of this LP. (the other has blue cover) Both are very worthy to be in your collections.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of days ago I listened to Solti's first recording of Wagner's only comic opera. This afternoon it was the last Karajan recording. Beautifully paced, wonderful orchestra, mostly good singing ... four hours well spent.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Matthäus-Passion *
Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part two tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra (1932-33):










_Fantaisie burlesque_ for piano (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):










_La Nativité du Seigneur_ [_The Lord's Nativity_] for organ (1935):










_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra - three movements arr. for organ with one new movement added (orig. 1932-33 - arr. 1933-34):
_Les Corps Glorieux_ [_The Glorious Bodies_] for organ (1939):










_Vocalise-Étude_ for wordless soprano and piano (1935):
_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936-37):


----------



## Faramundo

I had this one for a handful of centimes, far less than a Euro; it's probably hard to find I guess; it's not hard to like it a lot, I guarantee.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 3*

I've been ignoring this piece for along time, and I think it was from prejudice, the old feeling that melodic symphonies in 1936 were outdated and not worth bothering with. It's actually very attractive and worth hearing. Twice today, in fact.


----------



## Malx

A various times during today I listened to Grazyna Bacewicz's String Quartets 5, 6 & 7 played by the Silesian Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127818


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Julia Doyle, soprano
Iestyn Davies, counterternor
Allan Clayton, tenor
Andrew Foster-Williams, bass

Polyphony
Britten Sinfonia
Stephen Layton, conductor

2009


----------



## Rambler

*The Courts of Love: Music from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine* Sinfonye on helios















An engaging disc of medieval music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This set is on sale at PrestoClassical, so I'm listening to my recording of the 4th wondering if I need _yet another_ Bruckner cycle. (I already have Tintner, both Jochums, Karajan, Harnoncourt, both Celibidaches, Barenboim, and Simone Young, plus many singles).


----------



## Rambler

*The Dufay Collective: A L'Estampida* on Avie
















Good fun!


----------



## Eramire156

*Edvard Grieg 
String Quartet in G minor, op.27

Jean Sibelius 
String Quartet inD minor, op.56 "Voces intimae"









Guarneri Quartet*

It has been about 10 years since I played this CD, a long overdue reacquaintance.


----------



## Malx

William Walton, Violin Concerto - Joshua Bell, Baltimore SO, David Zinman.

Whilst this may not be Walton's best concerto I prefer both his Cello and Viola Concerto to this one Bell and Zinman make as convincing a case for it as any.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This is really interesting, the first version of the symphony, well recorded and well played.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Valses nobles et sentimentales, & now Jeux d'eau. *Martha Argerich*. Hadn't listened to either of these pieces in a while, nice to hear them again.


----------



## Rambler

*Dance Music Through The Ages* on Archiv Produktion








The first disc from this 4 CD set - this one featuring dance music from the Renaissance to the early Baroque.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Perfect end to any day. Four Last Songs. 23 minutes of bliss.


----------



## 13hm13

Salieri - La scoula de'gelosia (The School of Jealousy)


----------



## 13hm13

It doesn't do as well as the unsurpassed job Zinman/Baltimore SO did back in 1991. But it gets the job done well enough...


----------



## 13hm13

Generally, I'm not an organ person ... but the Dutoit/MSO duo makes me listen ... esp. to Saint-Saens here...


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in music celebrating Saint Cecilia:


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty*
Dorati, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

I listened to the second half with ad breaks, so it's hard to fairly judge the performance. The first half was fantastic, though, and compares favorably to the Pletnev version.


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Philipp Kirnberger - Harpsichord Concerto in C minor on this CD:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Vol. 3

Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K450/ Piano Concerto No. 16 in D major, K451/ Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács- Nagy.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'- Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Die Himmelfahrt Jesu Christi

Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra

WDR Rundfunks Chor & Orchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 Nos. 1 & 2

Quatuor Ébène.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Malx said:


> A various times during today I listened to Grazyna Bacewicz's String Quartets 5, 6 & 7 played by the Silesian Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 127815


This is exactly what I hoped would happen when I signed up here a few days ago. I have been scrolling through this thread to unearth previously unheard composers/works and already I have bookmarked more than I have time to listen to. While you can't judge a cd by its cover that's exactly what enticed me here. The name sounded interesting and I do like a good string quartet. I'm only 2 quartets in and already love them! Sometimes listening whims do pay off. I've also got the Complete Works For Oboe to enjoy later.


----------



## Malx

fergusmcphail said:


> This is exactly what I hoped would happen when I signed up here a few days ago. I have been scrolling through this thread to unearth previously unheard composers/works and already I have bookmarked more than I have time to listen to. While you can't judge a cd by its cover that's exactly what enticed me here. The name sounded interesting and I do like a good string quartet. I'm only 2 quartets in and already love them! Sometimes listening whims do pay off. I've also got the Complete Works For Oboe to enjoy later.


Glad you are enjoying them so far.
The joy of the set for me is that you can see a development in her style as the series progresses.


----------



## Malx

This morning two second symphonies:

Johannes Brahms - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly

Alexander Borodin - National Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian.

















I quite like the Borodin Symphony but think this recording, the only one I have in my collection, is decent but I wonder if there are any steller recordings I should be looking out for.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Faramundo

sunny sunday light !!


----------



## Malx

Continuing this mornings theme:

Malcolm Arnold, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Butterworth, Parry, and Bridge:










*George Butterworth:

A Shropshire Lad
English Idylls No. 1
English Idylls No. 2
The Banks of Green Willow
Hubert Parry:

Lady Radnor's Suite
Frank Bridge:

Suite for String Orchestra
*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Koželuch: Symphonies Vol. 3

Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, Marek Štilec

Symphony in A major 'à la française'
Symphony in B flat major 'L'irresoluto'
Symphony in C Major, P. I:2
Symphony in C Major, P. I:9


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part three this afternoon.

_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano, arr. for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (orig. 1936-37 - arr. 1937):



_Chants de Terre et de Ciel_ [_Songs of Earth and Heaven_] - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1938):



_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin, cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):










_Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):










_O sacrum convivium!_ [_O Holy Night!_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Latin liturgy] (1937):
_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for 36 female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in music of Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> This morning two second symphonies:
> 
> Johannes Brahms - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Alexander Borodin - National Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian.
> 
> [
> 
> I quite like the Borodin Symphony but think this recording, they only one I have in my collection, is decent but I wonder if there are any steller recordings I should be looking out for.


 Valery Gergiev conducted and recorded NO. 1 and 2 with Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.
Still on the market.

Erratum: Brilliant has a set of 3 ( about €9.00 for 2 CD'S)
Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1-3 & In the Steppes of Central Asia

Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Mark Ermler, Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## Rogerx

O heilige Nacht: Romantic Choral Music for Christmas

( O Holy Night)
Dresdner Kammerchor, Hans-Christoph Rademann

trad.: Puer natus in Bethlehem
Brahms: Taublein weiss 'Es flog ein Taublein', WoO 34 No. 5
Bruch: Wiegenlied der Hirten
Fuchs, Robert: O freudenreicher Tag
Fuchs, Robert: Schlaf, mein Kindelein
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Loewe, C: In dulci jubilo
Loewe, C: Puer natus in Bethlehem
Loewe, C: Quem pastores laudavere
Othegraven: Vom Himmel hoch, ihr Engel, kommt
Reger: Das alte Jahr vergangen ist (Neujahrslied)
Reger: Jesu, grosser Wunderstern
Reger: Lass mich dein sein und bleiben
Reinthaler: Weihnachtslied (nach Schumann)
Reissiger, C: Es ist ein Reis entsprungen
Schreck: Stille Nacht
Schreck: Wie schon leuchtet der Morgenstern
Schreck: Wie soll ich dich empfangen
Schumann: Liederalbum für die Jugend, Op. 79
Wüllner: Kindelein zart
Wüllner: Nachtgruss (Weil jetzo alles stille ist)
Wüllner: Still, ihr Winde


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive programme, great music and nicely played and sung ...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.44, "The Fiery Angel". Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra. I'm not the biggest Muti fan but he surprises me occasionally with great recordings. This may be one of them.


----------



## Malx

Peter Racine Fricker, Symphony No 2 - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Figures, Doubles, Prismes. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra. This is almost like a prototype for _Répons_, no? Not as successful as that later work would be, but still brilliant and totally enjoyable. The performance is great, but the overall sound quality on this CD seems a little murky. Indeed, I have heard no one claim that Boulez's Erato recordings represent the peak of his recorded works.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: _Tombeau_ from Pli selon Pli. Halina Lukomska, Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra. A work of great beauty. Thanks to Bourdon for putting me onto this great recording several months ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Lachner: Sacred Choral Works

Orpheus Chor München, Gerd Guglhör

Mass in F major, Op. 130
Stabat Mater, Op. 154
The 15th Psalm 'Herr, wer wird wohnen in deiner Hütte', for double choir


----------



## robin4

*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1*

0:43 Allegro moderato - Allegro
10:00 Andante - attacca
18:07 Allegro molto

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Esa-Pekka Salonen

*Yuja Wang*





*Blues Brothers movie 1980*



Jake sees the LIGHT


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127841


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Enrico Onofri, violin

recorded 1993, reissued 2016


----------



## Eramire156

*Mozart / Beethoven to start the day*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Divertimento KV 563 for Violin, Viola and Violincello 









Trio Italiano d'Archi

Ludwig van Beethoven
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132









Československé kvarteto
*


----------



## flamencosketches

Continuing my Boulez binge...:










*Pierre Boulez*: Deuxième Sonate pour piano. *Idil Biret*, the earlier of her two (+?) recordings, which I prefer. A towering work of staggering complexity; the product of Webern, late Beethoven, and an overactive, incisive, and undeniably French imagination. I cannot say that I fully understand it, but I am always in awe of the musicianship required to bring it home.

Anyway, I really would love to hear Maurizio Pollini play this piece; even though I already have two recordings and scarcely listen to either, I think I may end up getting his CD, which also contains Webern's Variations op.27 and Stravinsky's Three Scenes from Petrouchka, the latter the definitive performance, for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps/Petrushka

Philadelphia Orchestra- Riccardo Muti.
Ridiculous short but full of fire.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 1

The LP set I've owned since I was a teenager _


----------



## robin4

*Hindemith: Cellokonzert *

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

Marek Janowski, Dirigent

*Alisa Weilerstein, Violoncello *









*THINK*






*The Blues Brothers 1980*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of these (BWV 63) was also on the Butt programme I was listening to earlier and good it was, too. But this disc of Pierlot's is a bit special to me (as are quite a few of his recordings).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127842


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106
String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, "American"

Pavel Haas Quartet

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Funeral Odes

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov

Episoden (2) aus Lenau's Faust, S. 110
Episoden (2) aus Lenaus Faust S100
Trois Odes funèbres, S112
Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, symphonic poem No. 13, S107


----------



## cougarjuno

Rheinberger Organ Concertos, op. 137 and op. 177 and Suite for Violin and Organ, op. 166. Passionate works from this under-appreciated composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Hungarian Pictures, Sz.97. Adam Fischer, Hungarian State Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to The Vision of St Augustine first - it's a work I have long had a strong affection for (but isn't it time for e new recording of it?) - but then went back to the Rose Lake.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Béla Bartók*: Hungarian Pictures, Sz.97. Adam Fischer, Hungarian State Orchestra.


Did you buy this set, or just streaming?


----------



## starthrower

Bought this for the concerto which is great, but the sonata is sublime.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Did you buy this set, or just streaming?


I bought it about 6 months ago, but have just barely listened to any of it. Pretty good, but I think the volume is mastered way too low throughout. I can't hear it at all played full volume in my car.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Bought this for the concerto which is great, but the sonata is sublime.


I got this CD on your good word a few months ago. I would agree that both sonata and concerto are phenomenal. Few are as successful at bringing out the dark timbral character of the cello as Schnittke does here. I really want to hear his second cello concerto (and I believe there was a second cello sonata as well).


----------



## robin4

*The Mission (1986) *

*forgiven* by Indians he had formerly enslaved


----------



## 13hm13

The reconstructed Finale of Bruckner 9:


----------



## robin4

*Musorgsky: Boris Godunov - Coronation scene *

*Bryn Terfel *

The Royal Opera

A noble ruler who loves his children and his people, but whose thirst for power has led him to commit a terrible crime.

Musorgsky traces the Tsar's downfall with psychological acuity, from the nobility of his Coronation to his tragic end in one of opera's most affecting death scenes.










I had the above LP in high school.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I got this CD on your good word a few months ago. I would agree that both sonata and concerto are phenomenal. Few are as successful at bringing out the dark timbral character of the cello as Schnittke does here. I really want to hear his second cello concerto (and I believe there was a second cello sonata as well).


I have the 2nd concerto on Sony by Rostropovich. There is a 2nd cello sonata which I don't have. There's a good Russian 2 CD set on Chandos that includes both concertos and sonatas plus concerto gross no.2

I'm pretty happy with the Solti Bartok sets I picked up. The sound is very good for older digital recordings.


----------



## Dimace

Right now! *Ralph Vaughan Williams (THE British COMPOSER), LSO and Choir under Andre Previn performs the Sea Symphony. *Andre is specialist with Ralph and this recording is providing all the evidences for this statement. Die Frau Harper (S) is SUPER!!! RCA USA and budget price! Must have.


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt ‎- Tintinnabuli*
Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part four tonight (_Vingt Regards..._) and tomorrow morning (the others).

_Vingt Regards..._ is a gargantuan work but I prefer to listen to it in its entirety because it feels like the individual pieces belong together - with the even larger _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ it's easier to break down and dip into its individual birdie depictions.

_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty Contemplations of the Christ-Child_] for piano (1944):



_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort_ [_Harawi: Songs of Love and Death_] - cycle of twelve songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1945):



_Cantéyodjayâ_ for piano (1948):



_Cinq rechants_ for three sopranos, three altos, three tenors and three basses [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

I prefer Bruckner with a spiritual sense, and Harnoncourt makes it sound like he's having none of that spiritual nonsense.


----------



## Manxfeeder

canouro said:


> *Arvo Pärt ‎- Tintinnabuli*
> Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


That one looks interesting.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:









Today:


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1-4,6

I don't know these works that well but No.1 is a beauty! I feel the same way about the first piano sonata.


----------



## Malx

More twos:

Robert Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, Philippe Herreweghe.

Henri Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 'Le Double' - BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Rambler

*Dunstaple * Orlando Consort on Metronome















Medieval sacred music - with hints of the renaissance.


----------



## Jacck

*Miloslav Kabeláč - Mystery Of Time*
Karel Ančerl


----------



## canouro

*Josquin des Prés *
Missa Mater Patris & Noel

*Bauldeweyn*
Missa Da pacem

_Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars _


----------



## Faramundo

i keep a paranoid vigil (against dust) to protect this gem of a LP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, In Principio*

Arvo Part can get noisy if he wants to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 6 by Mahler, with Berlin Phil/Rattle.


----------



## Malx

Final twos tonight.

Franz Schubert, Symphony No 2 - Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble, Marc Minkowski.

Vagn Holmboe Symphony No 2 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwell Hughes.


----------



## Rambler

*Dufay: Missa 'L'homme arme' & Motets* The Hilliard Ensemble on EMI








From a similar period as the Dunstaple I just listened to I find Dufay has greater resonance with me. There is much satisfying music here.


----------



## canouro

*Gregorio Allegri : Messe Vidi Turbam Magnum, Motets, Miserere*
Bernard Fabre-Garrus, A Sei Voci


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Biber, Missa Sancti Henrici*

I'm used to Savall's choir, so I'm not as happy as I should be with this choir; it's nice, but it's not as precise as Savall. Still, it's hard to make Heinrich Biber sound bad.


----------



## Rambler

*Dance Music Through the Ages* on Archiv Produktion








Disc 2 from this 4 CD set - dance music from the baroque.

A rather nice way to end the week's listening.


----------



## Joe B

Susanna Fairbairn and Matthew Schellhorn performing art songs by Geoffrey Bush and Joseph Horovitz:


----------



## Merl

A cracking Bruckner 7 from Skrow (gleaned from the CD racks)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No 2.
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127870


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 102
Sonata for violin and piano, Op. 134
Concerto No. 1 for piano, trumpet, and string orchestra, Op. 35

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Teodor Currentzis, direction
Alexander Melnikov, piano
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jeroen Berwaerts, trumpet

2011


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat minor, op.35, the "Funeral March". *Martha Argerich*. I love the Presto finale so much; it just started. I love Martha's recordings of the 2nd and 3rd sonatas.

Part of this great box:


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No 2.
> *
> 
> View attachment 127869


I ordered a used set last week.


----------



## canouro

*Tomás Luis de Victoria - Sacred Works* 
Missa de Beata Maria Virgine 
Magnificat Primi Toni
Marian Motets

_Ensemble Plus Ultra, Michael Noone ‎_


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quartet no.1, op.25
Piano Quartet no.3 op.60









Arthur Rubinstein 
Guarneri Quartet*


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I ordered a used set last week.


Let us know what you think. I have had a rip as part of my mp3 library for years and years and I used to listen to it more, before I really got into Brahms and discovered what he was all about. Now that I "get" it, I need to revisit the set and see how it holds up. I can see the Chicago Symphony being really good w/ Brahms' music.

Current listening:










*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden. A monophonic recording on Deutsche Grammophon from 1954. Currently, I am hearing the long cadenza during the midpoint of the first movement. Sublime, expressive, immense.

I have never heard this concerto before, but I am really enjoying it. I have only just started appreciating the music of Tchaikovsky, but I think he is at his best in the concertante genre: I love the Variations on a Rococo Theme for cello and orchestra. I love the first piano concerto, especially as played by Van Cliburn. I just read a story that Sviatoslav Richter presided as a judge on the panel for the first Tchaikovsky Piano Competition in 1958, during which he awarded the young Cliburn 100 points out of a possible 10; he was never invited back to subsequent competitions. (So I heard, anyway; can anyone verify or discredit this story? I thought it was hilarious). But I digress. Tchaikovsky was a great composer...


----------



## starthrower

I already know it's great. I've checked it out of the library twice. Also have a Klempy live set on the way. Beethoven/Brahms/Bruckner.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I already know it's great. I've checked it out of the library twice. Also have a Klempy live set on the way. Beethoven/Brahms/Bruckner.


That Klempy sounds great too though. What symphonies from those three B's are on there?

Current listening:










*Maurice Ravel*: Bolero. Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra. Just finished this, enjoyed it more than I expected to, an interesting work, if not one that I want to hear every day.










*Maurice Ravel*: Sérénade Grotesque, Gaspard de la Nuit. Idil Biret. Her Gaspard is the slowest I've ever heard, but I really like it.


----------



## starthrower

Brahms 1,3 Beethoven 1-9 Bruckner 4,7,8. Brahms piano concerto no.2/Anda, Beethoven piano concerto no.4/Fleischer.


----------



## 13hm13

A. Bruckner - Symp. 1 - Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Howard Griffiths

Jean de Paris
La Dame Blanche
Le Calife de Bagdad
Les voitures versées
Ma tante Aurore 
La prisonnière


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite/ Dances of Galanta/ Dances of Marosszék/ Gergely-járás (St. Gregory's day)/ Táncnóta (Dancing song)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fisch


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9

Martina Arroyo (soprano), Regina Sarfaty (soprano), Nicholas Di Virgilio (tenor), Norman Scott (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Juilliard Chorus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## fergusmcphail

Following on from my excellent introduction to Grażyna Bacewicz via the String Quartets I am now listening to world premiere recordings of the Complete Works For Oboe. The Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion has a beguiling air of mystery about it and has got this set off to a great start.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber & Schubert: Piano Sonatas

Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Sonata No.23 in F minor, op.57, the "Appassionata". *Sviatoslav Richter*. Starting the birthday celebrations w/ a couple of piano sonatas...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. The "apotheosis of the dance", as Wagner once reported quipped. Is this the greatest recording out there? It's definitely a great one!


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite recording of Bach's Magnificat.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## flamencosketches

Wrapping up the morning with one of my favorite Beethoven quartets...:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.11 in F minor, op.95, the "Quartetto Serioso". *Colorado String Quartet*.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD1


----------



## Malx

Franz Schubert, Various Lieder - Lucia Popp, Irwin Gage.


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> A. Bruckner - Symp. 1 - Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Wolfgang Sawallisch
> 
> View attachment 127873


Wonderful circle from Wolfgang! Performances between van Zweden and Wand (in tempi) and Sergiu - Wand in performance style / approach. More indirect felling, greater isolation, less mysticism and drama. The sound isn't absolut top, but this helps the outcome! ORFEO's brilliant recordings and MUST for Anton's fans!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56/ Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem always to enjoy Hindemith when I hear it .... but am often left a little underwhelmed by it at the same time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen various works part five this afternoon.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes Martenot and orchestra (1946-48 - rev. 1990):










_Quatre Études de rythme_[_Four Rhythmic Studies_] for piano (1949-50):



_Messe de la Pentecôte_ [_Whitsun Mass_] for organ (1951): 
_Livre d'orgue_ [_Organ Book_] - seven pieces for organ (1951-52):



_Le Réveil des oiseaux_ [_The Awakening of Birds_] for piano and orchestra (1953 - rev. 1988):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

String quartets KV515 & KV614


----------



## Rogerx

Home: Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 2_

*Zador - A Christmas Overture (Smolij/Naxos)
Britten - Christ's Nativity (Bedford/Collins)
Frankel - Reflections on a Christmas Eve from "Symphony #8" (Albert/cpo)
Lauridsen - O magnum mysterium (Shaw/Telarc)
Tavener - The Lamb (Lumsden/Nimbus)
Kelly - Improvisations on Christmas Carols (Sutherland/Naxos)*


----------



## Zama

Too much music for only one life...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127889


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke
Waldszenen
Arabeske
Kinderszenen

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2*

Rachlin, Maisky, Lugansky



*Flying over Russia*






The Bomb Run Sequence from Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin-Brahms-Liszt-Ravel-Prokofiev*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Gramophone Magazine August 2015



> Tzimon Barto's gothic inflation aims to recreate the spirit of Busoni's opulence rather than his austerity.


----------



## Jacck

*Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues*
Tatiana Nikolayeva, 1961 Melodiya


----------



## Enthusiast

There are many excellent recordings of this repertoire (Solti, E. Fischer, Dorati, Boulez ...) but these are my favourites by far. Astonishing performances!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Wind Concertos

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, K294b/ Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in D major, K382/ Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Mi-Young Chon (oboe), Jan Schroeder (horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev-Tchaikovsky-Shostakovich-Ravel-Lutoslawsky*

Symphony No. 1 In D Op. 25 'Classical'

Martha Argerich, Yefim BronfmanTranscription By - Rikuya Terashima
The Nutcracker Suite Op. 71a
Martha Argerich, Mirabela DinaTranscription By - Nicolas Economou
Lilya Zilberstein, Martha Argerich 
Ma Mère L'Oye - Suite
Maurice Ravel Piano - Alexander Mogilevsky, Martha Argerich
Witold LutoslawskiPiano - Martha Argerich, Mauricio Vallina


----------



## robin4

*Shostakovich: Piano Trio no.2 (4th mov Allegretto)*

*Greenwich Trio *





The Greenwich Trio is a classical piano trio formed in 2006. Its members are Lana Trotovšek (violin), Stjepan Hauser (cello), and Yoko Misumi (piano).

The Greenwich Trio, described by cellist Bernard Greenhouse as the "New Beaux Arts Trio", was originally formed by pianist Yoko Misumi, Beethoven Society of Europe top prize-winner; Lana Trotovsek, a talent unveiled by Ruggiero Ricci's at Salzburg's Mozarteum; and cellist Stjepan Hauser, last student of Mstislav Rostropovich and winner of 21 first prizes all over the world.








Reeling In The Years *Steely Dan* HD Remaster {Stereo}


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127898


*Henry Purcell*

O Solitude
Songs and Airs

Nancy Argenta - soprano
Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
Richard Boothby - viola de gamba
Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ

1994


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.
A super disc recorded live in Vienna in 1960 (mono) which is from a cycle of symphonies which is imo the equal of any of the studio recordings Klemperer made.
For me this is a great bargain box as Kempe's mid 70's Brahms is also pretty good.


----------



## robin4

*Musorgsky: Boris Godunov Coronation Scene*

The scene begins with two deeply intoned Cs, a tam-tam lending an ominous echo.

Then the bells begin to sound - not real bells yet but a re-creation in brass of the magnificent Kremlin bells, swinging to and fro between two chords.

Musorgsky uses 7th chords to create a rich, gleaming sound.

*In a highly distinctive gesture he places the two chords a 'forbidden' tritone apart. Ab7 and D7*

Immediately we understand the ceremony's magnificence and grandeur - but also suspect a rot at its core.


----------



## Enthusiast

This was a half price download in today's eclassical Advent calendar. It turns out to be a lovely programme.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.
> A super disc recorded live in Vienna in 1960 (mono) which is from a cycle of symphonies which is imo the equal of any of the studio recordings Klemperer made.
> For me this is a great bargain box as Kempe's mid 70's Brahms is also pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 127899


A set that seems to make little sense as a set (two very different conductors etc. etc.) but as far as I can remember everything in it is exceptionally good. Most of the Beethovens are surely preferable to Klemperer's studio recordings and Kempe's Brahms achieves great things without seeming to try!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This was a half price download in today's eclassical Advent calendar. It turns out to be a lovely programme.
> 
> View attachment 127901


Clever Edit :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphonic Etudes Op 13 - Dana Ciocarlie.
I had remebered I got this box a couple of years back at a bargain price - I checked my Amazon account £5.96 incl P&P (new).


----------



## Heliogabo

Amazing Uchida in Beethoven's last sonatas










Barenboim "orchestral" piano in WTC, first book


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Clever Edit :tiphat:


You spotted it!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127904


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Complete Wind Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1991, reissued 2002


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Bela Bartok, Violin Concerto No 1 - Christian Tetzlaff, Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.
I normally play the 2nd concerto so this evening for a change No 1 gets a spin.


----------



## Dimace

*Volume one* from the legendary* Annie Fischer's Beethoven's Sonaten circle.* I wish I could make some comments for the phenomenon Fischer. Maybe I will try it after 100 years of intensive piano studies…


----------



## Faramundo

who would daresay classical guitar is boring after that ?


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8/Christian Thielemann


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm in a Mozart period again. Decided to hear an opera, one that seems to be the least popular. I like that  I've played the Overture for guitar duo in arr. by M. Giuliani.


----------



## Dimace

Iveta is one of the best Organ players in the world. Poulenc's Concert is one of the most famous works written for the organ. A hammer combination. Iveta is powerful and, at the same time, lyrical and romantical. Super video.


----------



## Taplow

Enjoying this very much …










My fave of the Ring operas.


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Nielsen - CD 21 chamber music*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.4 in G major, op.58. *Mitsuko Uchida*, Kurt Sanderling, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. This is a phenomenal recording, for starters, but the music itself is incredibly beautiful. Certainly one of Beethoven's greatest works. I think I like it better than the "Emperor" concerto as well as the 3rd.


----------



## 13hm13

If you're curious about the quality of a 1966 USSR stereo recording, here's a place to start (specifically, Sym. 2):
Borodin - E.Svetlanov -- Sym 1, 2. 
2006 Melodiya -- USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## MusicSybarite

fergusmcphail said:


> Following on from my excellent introduction to Grażyna Bacewicz via the String Quartets I am now listening to world premiere recordings of the Complete Works For Oboe. *The Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion* has a beguiling air of mystery about it and has got this set off to a great start.


That Trio has to be one of the most original creations in chamber music. It's really good and dark, and its combination makes sense to the ear.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. in Three mvts. on this release:









Igor Stravinsky
Symphony in 3 Movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphonies of Wind Instruments

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

DGG 457 616-2 (1999)


----------



## starthrower

I've never listened to anything by Celibidache but I thought this orchestra sounded really great. I still don't really connect with Bruckner's music other than enjoying the sound of the orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Spent the day listening to Beethoven as I try to do every year on this date. Happy 249th!

Symphonies 2,4,5, 7, 8 Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin










Piano concertos 2, 4, 5 Kovacevich/Davis. Grimaud/ Masur/Jurowski




























String quartets 10, 13,14, 15, 16. Belcea Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127924


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Heather Harper, soprano
Helen Watts, contralto
John Wakefield, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass

London Symphony Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1966, remastered 1993


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.13 in B-flat major, op.130. *Kodály Quartet*. What a sublime work... and a great recording too! Naxos struck gold with this cycle. I only have two volumes, the other one containing op.131 and op.135. I must seek out more of them...


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in contemporary Baltic choir works:


















Current listening - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## robin4

*Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major*

0:09 I. Allegramente
8:40 II. Adagio assai
18:44 III. Presto

The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Yuri Temirkanov - conductor

*Martha Argerich - piano*







I had the above LP in college.










*The Beatles - Rain*

"Rain" is a song by the English rock band the Beatles that was first released in May 1966 as the B-side of their "Paperback Writer" single.

*The last verse of "Rain" includes backwards vocals, the first use of this technique on a record.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14&15&16

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 on the following CD:

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3; Lalo: Symphonie espagnole









Everything comes together, ideally ... performance + recording


----------



## 13hm13

Saint Saens Symphony with Organ / Poulenc Organ Concerto / Zubin Mehta and Iona Brown

Decca/London


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1
Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Corboz & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part six this morning and early afternoon.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds_] books I-IV - seven pieces for piano (1956-58):



_Chronochromie_ [_Time-Color_] for orchestra (1959-60):



_Oiseaux exotiques_ [_Exotic Birds_] for piano, winds and percussion (1955-56 - rev. 1985):
_Sept haïkaï - Esquisses japonaisses_ [_Seven Haikus - Japanese Sketches_] for piano, violins, winds and percussion (1962):
_Couleurs de la Cité céleste_ [_Colours of the Celestial City_] for piano, clarinets, brass and percussion (1963):


----------



## Enthusiast

A morning delight.


----------



## Joe B

edit: School cancelled do to snow. With the wife still asleep, I'm in my office on my headphone rig eating oatmeal, drinking gunpowder green tea, and listening to Christmas music. Pets are all set and the wood stove is packed. Choirs can wait!


----------



## fergusmcphail

I've just been listening to Throbbing Gristle. Now this. I'm nothing if not eclectic.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval

Boris Giltburg (piano)



> The Telegraph 8th February 2015
> 
> You can judge his affinity with the Schumann style from the very opening bars of the Davidsbündlertänze: the give and take of the music's pulse is naturally felt, as is the spectrum of tonal and dynamic shading. Much thought has gone into the preparation of these performances, but the quality that comes across here is one of spontaneous invention.


----------



## Zama

The best sound I've ever heard.


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet performing Dmitri Shostakovich's "String Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Rogerx

A Spanish Nativity

Stile Antico

trad.: Riu, riu, chiu
Flecha I: Ensalada 'El jubilate'
Flecha I: Riu, riu chiu
Guerrero, F: A un Niño Llorando
Guerrero, Francisco: A un niño llorando
Guerrero, F: Beata Dei genitrix Maria
Lobo, A: Missa Beata Dei genitrix Maria
Morales, C: Cum natus esset Jesus
Rimonte: De la piel de sus ovejas
Ruimonte: De la piel de sus ovejas
Victoria: O magnum mysterium, mote



> Gramophone Magazine December 2019
> 
> In the sacred music, Stile Antico deliver performances of admirable contrapuntal clarity, sonic bloom and opulence; devotees of their approach won't be disappointed. They could hardly dispute, however, that the secular pieces come off second best.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 3_

*Humperdinck - Prelude: The Christmas Dream from "The Blue Bird" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Rebikov - Waltz from "Yolka" [The Christmas Tree] (Andjaparidze/Naxos)
Rheinberger - The Star of Bethlehem (Froschauer/Capriccio)*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos/ Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi.


----------



## robin4

*Ravel: Piano Trio in A-Minor *

*Trio Gaspard *







*Classical music after 1960:*


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Les Patineurs/ Massenet: Le Cid - Ballet music

National Philharmonic Orchestra
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1975-01-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, Londo


----------



## sbmonty

Sergei Taneyev: Piano Quartet, Op. 20 In E Major.


----------



## Malx

Veronique Gens in fine voice interspersed with some instrumental sections from Christophe Rousset with Les Talons Lyriques.
(disc 3).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127946


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Elijah

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Paul Daniel, conductor

1997


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss; Horn Concertos 1 & 2+ Franz Strauss: Horn Concerto (Barry Tuckwell)
Ravel: Concerto for the Left hand (Katchen)
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (Katchen)

L.S.O- Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Enthusiast

Either side of his reputed "response to just criticism". The 6th from the Jansons set and a 4th from Kondrashin.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Chamber Music for Winds Vol. 1 (CD #1)
Performers - Consortium Classicum

1) Septet op. 20 in E flat major
(Wind Octet Arrangement with double bass by Georg Druschetzky, 1812)
2) Allegro and Menuet for Two Flutes WoO 26 in G manor
3) Duo No. 1 for Clarinet and Bassoon Wo 27 in C major

CPO, 1996

Consortium Classicum


----------



## canouro

*Mozart*
Coronation Mass
Exsultate Jubilate
Vesperae Solennes
_
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock_


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninoff: 1st Piano Sonata Op28 Mov.1 *

*Valentina Lisitsa*


----------



## canouro

*Georg Muffat - Concerti Grossi, Nos. 1-6*
Musica Aeterna Bratislava, Peter Zajíček


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas 23-24-25-26-27


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127953


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Vespers 1610

Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass

Choir of the King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

2006


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Die Walkure Act II - Berlin PO, Karajan.
Discs 4 & 5 of this box.


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with Boccherini and have now ended the musical part of the day with more.









A composer who can surprise with some regularity.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Started listening my way through this set:


----------



## Eramire156

*My afternoon cup of coffee in the company of Ludwig van*

*Ludwig van Beethoven
STRING QUARTET NO. 14, OP. 131 IN C SHARP MINOR
 *








*The Cleveland Quartet 
Donald Weilerstein - Violin
Peter Salaff - Violin
Martha Strongin Katz - Viola
Paul Katz - Cello*

I wish Sony would re-issue the Beethoven recordings on CD, better yet all their recordings on RCA.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartet No 12 Op 133 - Pacifica Quartet.
One of my favourites of Shostakovich's Quartets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*

Not all of the Great Conductor series are worth collecting, but this one sure is.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 5 (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gran Partita by Mozart conducted by Philippe Herreweghe on harmonia mundi. Just now the reverb suddenly felt way too long. I really like Herreweghe in renaissance vocal music, but tried some of his Mozart before that I thought was too fast...switched to Hogwood


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.5 in C minor, op.67. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Telemann - Instrumental music, with Telemann Society.* Excellent LP! (Counterpoint / Esoteric USA)


----------



## 13hm13

Samuel Barber - London Symphony Orchestra*, David Measham ‎- Symphony No. 1 / Essays For Orchestra Nos. 1 And 2 & Night Flight.

(Just heard Symp. 1 of this LP on YouTube. The Zinman/BSO should be your main source for Symph. 1, and Alsop/RSNO/Naxos for Sym. 2. That said, it would be nice to have this recording re-released digitally).


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

I've collected a few discs from this fine cycle. Just got this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 /Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.16

Radu Lupu,-André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Rtnrlfy said:


> Started listening my way through this set:
> 
> View attachment 127963


Do you like this set?


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 & Caprice Bohemien/Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott



> Opera Now June 2017
> 
> Kaufmann tackles Mahler with complete assurance...he has no trouble with the lower-lying songs. He doesn't artificially darken or inflate the tone to cope with the tessitura, so the performances flows naturally...Kaufmann certainly has the tenorial reserves to sail through the high-lying outbursts over thick orchestration as well as colouring his voice differently for each song...Nott's conducting is controlled and precise.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part seven last night (_C d'o_) and this morning (others).

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds_] books V-VII - six pieces for piano (1956-58):



_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ [_And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead_] for wind, brass and percussion (1964):










_Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ [_Meditations on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity_] - nine pieces for organ (1967-69):


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Alcina

Joan Sutherland (Alcina), Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero), Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner



> The Guardian 14th August 2009
> 
> Sutherland, sounding galactic and supernatural, stops you in your tracks with every utterance, while Wunderlich rages, swoons and finally abandons passion for reason in ways that break your heart. The remastering is tremendous, too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb recording and excellent performances, though Högman's French is not very clear. I definitely prefer _Les Illuminations_ sung by a soprano. The _Lachrymae_ make an ineresting coupling for the two more well known works too.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral works by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


















edit: 2 hour delay this morning. Yesterday's snow storm turned out to be sleet and freezing rain which didn't end until after midnight. I'm waiting for the sun to come up before I attempt a 2nd round of clean up.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, four vocal soloists. I really like this recording now. I was less impressed the first few times I heard it.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek



> Gramophone Magazine March 2018
> 
> Bělohlávek clearly knew that Smetana, far from being a cheap purveyor of catchy melodies and moment-to-moment thrills, was a sure-footed musical architect, and this recording pays the long game…It all makes for a satisfying listen, and one very true to Bělohlávek: not a fireworks display but a showcase for sincere, thoughtful and polished musicianship. An appropriate release to be remembered by.


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky* ‎
Symphony No. 4 In F Minor, Op.36
Marche Slave, Op.31

_The London Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## Enthusiast

Goes with the season ...


----------



## Malx

This mornings listening:
Wagner, Die Walkure Act III - Berlin PO, Karajan.









followed by:


----------



## Bourdon

*The Voice in the Garden*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'/ Ave verum corpus, K618/ Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339

Edith Mathis (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (bass), Jadwiga Rappé (contralto)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir- Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1989-01
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Something different for first thing in the morning...


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

The Symphonies

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vanska

Symphony #9


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*
Symphony No. 7 In C Major, Op. 60 (Dedicated To Leningrad)
_
The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## robin4

*Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No.1 in D major, Op. 11*

*Borodin Quartet*







Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat minor, Op. 30

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra

Eastman Piano Trio

Copenhagen String Quartet

*a review on Amazon:*

"This set, released in 1994, contains the three completed string quartets, the Trio, Souvenir de Florence, and the Serenade In C For Strings.

The material is spread over 3 CDs. None of the works is split between discs.

*For collectors with tight budgets, this set is a steal.*

This set features the Hamburg Symphony, the Copenhagen String Quartet, and the Eastman Trio. The performers may not be household words, but they are **excellent* musicians *with the technique of* seasoned virtuosos.
*
All the performances are quite *dramatic and scintillating*. Much of this music is *real tear-jerker material,* and the musicians know it. Consequently, everyone pulls out all the stops to bring out the melodramatic element of these works."

*"Train Scene" from Darkest Hour 2017*






Winston Churchill (Gary Oldman) in a undergorund train with public discussing about the peace treaty with Herr Hitler.

An amazing scene from Darkest Hour 2017.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127985


*Georges Bizet*

Symphony in C major
Jeux d'enfants
Scènes Bohémiennes from "La jolie fille de Perth"

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos, conductor

1994


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 4_

*Rolle - Christmas Oratorio (Remy/cpo)
J. Stamitz - Sinfonia Pastorale, Op. 4, No. 2 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Merry Christmas From Vienna

Vienna Boys Choir

trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: The First Nowell
trad.: We wish you a merry Christmas
Adam: O Holy Night
Bernard, F: Winter Wonderland
Ebel: Leise rieselt der Schnee
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Leontovich: Carol of the Bells
Marks, J: Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer
Martin, Hugh: Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
Mason, L: Joy to the World
Styne: Let it snow
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


----------



## robin4

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4 in F Minor, Op. 36

New York Philharmonic
*
*Bernstein *



Blood, Toil, Tears and* SWEAT*






Darkest Hour (2017)


----------



## Malx

Mieczyslaw Weinberg - String Quartet No 6 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 127988


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Symphony No. 1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony No. 2 in E minor, op. 27
The Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor

recorded 1980-1984, compilation 1998


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart; Piano Concerto No.9 in E flat, K271 (Ashkenazy)/Piano Concerto No.24 in C minor, K491 (Curzon)

Mauerische Trauermusik, K477

L.S.O - István Kertész


----------



## starthrower

Nos.5 & 6

Thanks to Merl for recommending this set.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part eight for the rest of the day, which include Messiaen's largest choral and orchestral compositions. _La Transfiguration_ and _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ weigh in at a thumping 100 minutes each! _La Fauvette des jardins_ serves as a kind of opportunity to catch my breath between these two epics, and the _Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ miniatures makes for a pleasing coda-cum-encore to the whole session.

_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ [_The Transfiguration of Our Lord Jesus Christ_] for large mixed choir, piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and large orchestra [Text: biblical sources/ Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):



_La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] for piano (1970-72):



_Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba orchestra (1971-74):










_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ [_Little Sketches of Birds_] - six pieces for piano (1985):


----------



## canouro

*The Spirit of Russia* Works By Rimsky Korsakov

The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevronia
_Philharmonia Hungarica, Richard Kapp_

Mlada Suite
May Night, Op. 3
Christmas Eve Suite No. 2
Overture on Russian Themes, Op. 28
Legend (Conte féerique), Op. 29
_Bochum Symphony Orchestra, Othmar Maga_

Sadko (tone poem), Op. 5
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Milton Katims_

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 30
_Michael Ponti (piano), Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Richard Kapp_

Concert Phantasy on Russian themes for Violin and Orchestra in B minor, Op. 33
_Aaron Rosand (violin), Luxembourg Radio Orchestra, Louis de Froment_


----------



## robin4

an Amazon review 

"Beautiful. The recording is very good and the performance outstanding.

Like Boccherini? This recording is for you."

He only gave it 4 stars (out of five).

It's unclear what he finds lacking. Maybe it's plastic jewel case was cracked in the mail.


----------



## Malx

More Shostakovich Quartets:
Nos 13 & 14.


----------



## Jacck

*Chopin - Nocturnes*
Rubinstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok. Earlier in the day it was this excellent recording of his US breakthrough work:









More lately I have been listening to the first three quartets from this set:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous performances from Stokowski.


----------



## canouro

*Verdi ‎- Aida*
Leontyne Price, Jon Vickers, Robert Merrill
Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus, Georg Solti


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> Nos.5 & 6
> 
> Thanks to Merl for recommending this set.


Glad you like it, Starthrower. Funnily enough I had to pick my new guitar up from near Glasgow (a 100 mile round trip for me) so I listened to Skrowaczewski doing Bruckner (not his Saarbrucken set). On the way it was this one. Excellent recording, terrific playing from the LPO and great account.









On the way back it was Bruckner's 8th with the Yomiuri and its even better. In fact I'd go as far today this is one of the great Bruckner 8ths. Get it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again but different recording. Decided to know this one better!


----------



## 13hm13

*DYSON: Symphony in G Major*

DYSON: Symphony in G Major / Concerto da Chiesa / At the Tabard Inn
(Naxos)


----------



## Malx

Ravel: Sheherazade, Le Tombeau du Couperin, Pavane pour une infante defunte, Menuet antique - Anne Sofie von Otter, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Some early Beethoven.

Tracks 4 to 7 on Disc No.9 from the Naxos _Complete Beethoven Edition_, which I cracked open two days ago on Beethoven's birthday. (I'm beginning my celebration of the 250th year a touch early, eagerly looking to spend the 250th year, 2020, and the year following, from the composer's actual 250th birthday on Dec. 16, 2020 to Dec. 16, 2021 greatly immersed in the music of Ludwig van.) The pieces here are the Rondo in B flat major, WoO 6 (completed by C. Czerny), written before 1793 and intended as the finale of Beethoven's first piano concerto, the one today known as No. 2; and the Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4, a very early work from the young teenaged Beethoven of 1784, a work left in fragments and apparently completed by various hands. On the Naxos disc the Rondo is performed by Stefan Vlader and the Concerto by Martin Galling.

















If you happen not to get the chance to hear these works, you won't miss too much. I would rather recommend later Beethoven. Still, these are Beethoven pieces from his most formative years and for that they are worth a listen to for any real LVB fan.

I purchased two "complete" Beethoven box sets for the upcoming celebration years and have a couple other such boxes already on hand. A lot to listen to, a lot to compare, to ponder, to enjoy. So far I'm impressed by the Naxos box. It's conveniently arranged, easy to access, includes a 136 page booklet with at least a little information on each of the works, and presents overall good sound (though that of the above mentioned Concerto (recorded in April 1968 for VOX) seemed a bit weak in the bass, at least on my system).


----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Die Kunst der Fuge - Version for String Quartet *









*Paolo Borciani
Elisa Pegreffi
Tommaso Poggi
Luca Simoncini*

recorded live: Bergamo at Sala Piatti on 3 May 1985)

Paolo Borciani former first violinist of the Quartetto Italiano died just two months later in Milano, 5 July 1985.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128010


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, op. 40

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker (1, 2)
London Symphony Orchestra (3, 4)
Antonio Pappano, conductor

2012


----------



## Malx

Faure Piano Quartet No 1 + Schnittke Piano Quartet - Berlin Piano Quartet.


----------



## Dimace

It is well known to you, that I'm BIG fan of the English music school. This is the reason I'm always trying to exploit new English composers and their works.* Ernest John Moeran* and* George Butterworth* are two good but mostly unknown English composers. Their music sound in my ears something between Bax and Rubra. In this rare recording we have some of the most important works of these composers. The Symphony of Gm (Moeran) from Butterworth, A Shropshire Lad, The Banks of Green Willow and Two Pieces for Small Orchestra. I could say that Butteworth's music is more romantic and nearer to my taste. Moeran is more modern. Very good CD for the English music lovers.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Randall Thompson Symphony # 2 in E Minor.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Listening to Merlin for the first time in many moons. It's like visiting an old friend.


----------



## 13hm13

GLIERE: Symphony No. 3, 'Il'ya Muromets'

Conductor:
Johanos, Donald

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Naxos (Orig on Marco Polo; Feb 1991)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 9


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra Camera in choral music by Michael Hurd:










2nd spin - Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2, 'Asrael'":


----------



## Dimace

In the past, I played many sonatas of *Scarlatti.* I like his music, mainly because of its characteristic finesse and aristocratic feeling. I have many recordings of his sonatas (complete) but, most of the time, when I want to listen them, I choose this one with my dear *Sir.* This one is the Japanese release (DECCA) and maybe the best one to buy someone. It is coming also in bargain price in a cart box issue (Europe) Equally what will be chosen by you, a MUST for the Scarlatti fans and not only.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Dimace said:


> It is well known to you, that I'm BIG fan of the English music school. This is the reason I'm always trying to exploit new English composers and their works.* Ernest John Moeran* and* George Butterworth* are two good but mostly unknown English composers. Their music sound in my ears something between Bax and Rubra. In this rare recording we have some of the most important works of these composers. The Symphony of Gm (Moeran) from Butterworth, A Shropshire Lad, The Banks of Green Willow and Two Pieces for Small Orchestra. I could say that Butteworth's music is more romantic and nearer to my taste. Moeran is more modern. Very good CD for the English music lovers.
> 
> View attachment 128012


I remain a great fan of both of these works, which I discovered because of my affection for the English Pastoral School which I have explored copiously. I wish Moeran had written more symphonies.

If you haven't yet heard this interpretation









see if you can give it a hearing. It's a good one!

Moeran's string quartets are delightful, as well.









Perhaps my single favorite disc from the English lyrical/pastoral school is this one, featuring Gerald Finzi's Cello Concerto:









Good things come to those who explore.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, Op. 1/ Pieces (6) for piano, Op. 118

Peter Rösel piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Works for Piano Duet

Erzsébet Tusa, István Lantos (piano)

Weihnachtsbaum, for piano 4 hands, S. 613/Episoden aus Lenaus Faust (2 Episodes from Lenau's Faust), S599 / R325


----------



## Rogerx

Tesori d'Italia- Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

I Musici Di Roma

Elmi: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in A minor
Ristori: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in C major (S-Skma Xe-R 166:30)
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in C Major, Op. 8 No. 4
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in G Minor, Op. 8 No. 5
Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in C major, RV450


----------



## rice

Brahms' double concerto played by Heifetz and Piatigorsky, conducted by Bernstein.


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 2/Karajan/BPO
(1979 recording)


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - ninth and final instalment of his various works this morning and afternoon.

_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ [_Book of the Holy Sacrament_] - eighteen pieces for organ (1984):



_Un vitrail et des oiseaux_ [_A Stained-Glass Window and Birds_] for piano solo, winds, brass and percussion (1987):










_La Ville d'En-haut_ [_The City on High_] for piano solo, winds, brass and percussion (1987):



_Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_ [_Flashes of Lightning over the Beyond…_] - eleven pieces for orchestra (1987-91):



_Un Sourire_ [_A Smile_] for orchestra (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, cello, flute, oboe and orchestra (1991-92 inc.):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb performances of Britten's Canticles, supplemented by some of his Folksong Arrangements.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

The great Violin Sonatas KV296-301-302-303-304-359


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Van Cliburn, Kirill Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. I believe my copy is the MHS reissue but I don't have the cover right in front of me. Anyway the performance is phenomenal. Sviatoslav Richter apparently awarded Cliburn 100 points out of a possible 10 during the famous first Tchaikovsky Competition, and was never asked again to return as a judge. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Van Cliburn, Kirill Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. I believe my copy is the MHS reissue but I don't have the cover right in front of me. Anyway the performance is phenomenal. Sviatoslav Richter apparently awarded Cliburn 100 points out of a possible 10 during the famous first Tchaikovsky Competition, and was never asked again to return as a judge. :lol:


He was a renegade,what small minded this is.


----------



## jim prideaux

This morning I llistened to the Skrowaczeski recoring of Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies on the Oehms label.

( Deutsches Radio Philharmonie)


Have enjoyed numerous recordings of these works but this recording is really illuminating and impressive.....)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Myaskovsky: Sonatas for Cello and Piano

Bruno Philippe (cello) & Jérôme Ducros (piano).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In my car the last month! Now I've plowed through all 9 cd's and I'm a happy guy again  The reason it took a month is I also listened a lot to Mayhem's latest evil \m/ Mozart & Mayhem!


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos

Guido Schiefen (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Thoroughly enjoying some Darius Milhaud chamber music:









I know Milhaud wrote a lot - probably too much - but amongst the routine stuff there are some real gems. Interesting composer.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 5_

An LP that I've had a very long time


----------



## robin4

*Brahms: intermezzo op118 no2*

*Evgeny Kissin*







_"In my study I can lay my hand on the Bible in the pitch dark. All truly inspired ideas come from God. The powers from which all truly great composers like Mozart, Schubert, Bach and Beethoven drew their inspirations is the same power that enabled Jesus to do his miracles."

Johannes Brahms

_


----------



## Bourdon

*Franzoni*

Vespro per la Festa di Santa Barbara


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 128027
> 
> In my car the last month! Now I've plowed through all 9 cd's and I'm a happy guy again  The reason it took a month is I also listened a lot to Mayhem's latest evil \m/ Mozart & Mayhem!


I have often wondered how this set compares with his earlier one?


----------



## Enthusiast

It has been a while since I listened to any Haydn quartets. Today I listened to the first 3 of the Op. 33 set.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind

Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enthusiast said:


> I have often wondered how this set compares with his earlier one?


I found an earlier one on spotify and on first hearing of last mvt. no. 27 I believe I like the newer recording better. The sound of both orchestra and soloist seems thicker & fuller. The older recording is maybe a bit dull and boring...haha. I wouldn't say that if I wasn't so satisfied with my recent purchase!


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.43*









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.51*

_Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki_


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I found an earlier one on spotify and on first hearing of last mvt. no. 27 I believe I like the newer recording better. The sound of both orchestra and soloist seems thicker & fuller. The older recording is maybe a bit dull and boring...haha. I wouldn't say that if I wasn't so satisfied with my recent purchase!


Thanks. I must try to hear it.

But I would never say the older set is dull and boring. Not at all. And I did like the chemistry of pianist with conductor in many of them ... but that's a personal thing for me with these concertos (and not "historically correct", I know).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. I must try to hear it.
> 
> But I would never say the older set is dull and boring. Not at all. And I did like the chemistry of pianist with conductor in many of them ... but that's a personal thing for me with these concertos (and not "historically correct", I know).


Oops, I really said it...I would absolutely not say it if I didn't know about the newer set. Mozart is never dull and boring for me. He has been my #1 hero since I was 5.


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in g-minor

Olga Scheps *











_"The new kind of music seems to create not from the heart but from the head.

Its composers think rather than feel.

They have not the capacity to make their works exalt - they meditate, protest, analyze, reason, calculate and brood, but they do not exalt."

Sergei Rachmaninoff_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D Major, K. 499, /String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575, "Prussian No. 1"

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 28-29


----------



## Enthusiast

And three more Haydn quartets (Op. 20 nos 4-6):


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Johannes-Passion*
René Jacobs, Rias Kammerchor, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, 
Werner Güra, Sunhae Im, Benno Schachtne, Sebastian Kohlhepp , Johannes Weisser


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenades

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## chill782002

Copland - Appalachian Spring

Serge Koussevitzky / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1945


----------



## Bourdon

* Michael Praetorius*

Christmas Music


----------



## Judith

For afternoon tea, it's 
Mahler
Symphony no 4

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt

Such a beautiful melodious symphony. 

As Maureen Lipman said in the film Educating Rita "wouldn't you just die without Mahler


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn's quartets (I was listening to some earlier) led to Beethoven and Beethoven's life experiences led to these (including Op. 127 and 131 that I listened to).


----------



## canouro

*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Sonata No. 3 In F Minor, Op. 5

*Béla Bartók*
15 Hungarian Peasant Songs

*Franz Liszt*
Trois Études De Concert S.144 - No. 3 Un Sospiro. Allegro Affectuoso
Grandes Études De Paganini S.141 - No. 6 Quasi Presto - Variations I-II

*Ernő Dohnányi*
Rhapsody In C Major, Op. 11 No. 3

_Annie Fischer_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works part one later tonight.

Depending on which source you trust there are anything from eleven to fourteen solo sonatas which are deemed complete and just to add to the confusion quite a few of the incomplete ones have been posthumously numbered as well. There are competing systems for the numbering of Schubert's sonatas, but I have opted for the Wiener Urtext Edition. Eleven completed sonatas will be included here, with no unfinished or fragmentary ones.

Piano Sonata [no.4] in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata [no.8] in E-flat D567/568 - completed 2nd version (orig. 1817 - 2nd version. poss. 1825 or 1826):
Piano Sonata [no.10] in B D575 (1817):
Piano Sonata [no.13] in A D664 (poss. 1819):










_Trois Marches Héroiques_ D602 (1818):
_Deutsche Tänze with Two Trios_ in D-minor and _Zwei Ländler_ in E D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ D733 (1818):


----------



## 13hm13

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op 6 No 1-6 / Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque








Release Date: 05/22/1992 
Label: Telarc Catalog #: 80253 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: George Frideric Handel 
Conductor: Martin Pearlman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Boston Baroque 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 17 Mins.


----------



## Merl

I've been delving into the Bruckner 'frankencycle' on the car USB again, today. Before it was Barenboim's superb 9th symphony account. Starts slowly but the scherzo is magnificent and so is the adagio. Mmmmm


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi: Late Violin Concertos / Carmignola, Marcon, Et Al

(This one got a 10+10 on ClassicsToday.com . Popular on Amazon, too.)









Release Date: 08/07/2001 
Label: Sony Catalog #: 89362 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Antonio Vivaldi 
Performer: Giuliano Carmignola, Andrea Marcon 
Conductor: Andrea Marcon 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Venice Baroque Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 15 Mins.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two relatively recent cello concertos that are more or less established now, played by their dedicatee. I didn't have time for the Jolivet and will have to hear it tomorrow.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> I've been delving into the Bruckner 'frankencycle' on the car USB again, today. Before it was Barenboim's superb 9th symphony account. Starts slowly but the scherzo is magnificent and so is the adagio. Mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 128039


How can anyone not like Bruckner? His compositions are interesting and melodous


----------



## canouro

*Schubert ‎- Piano Works 1822-1828*
Piano Sonata In D Major, Op.53, D850
Piano Sonata In A Minor, Op. Posth 143, D784

_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## SONNET CLV

Alan Ridout, Concerto No. 1 for cello, strings and percussion (1984).

Probably not a common name even for readers of this Forum, English composer Alan Ridout was born in 1934 and died, age 61, in 1996. He studied composition with both Peter Racine Fricker and Michael Tippett, providing him with substantial credentials, I'd suggest.









The First Cello Concerto appears on a Black Box (label) disc BBM1037 along with two other cello concerti, the Second for Cello and Voices, and the Third titled "The Prisoner" for an ensemble of 8 cellos to accompany the solo cello. (Also included in a piece for Narrator and Flute titled "The Emperor and the Bird of Paradise.")

It's the First Concerto that bears repeated listenings for me. The opening movement is dark and haunting, reminiscent of a cello concerto by Shostakovich. The second movement moves a bit into the light and is jaunty and upbeat. The starkness and darkness return in the final movement featuring a powerful introspective solo cello lamenting over brooding, chording strings. Overall, a wonderful work, which I especially enjoy since I lament that Shostakovich wrote only two cello concerti.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Enthusiast said:


> Two relatively recent cello concertos that are more or less established now, played by their dedicatee. I didn't have time for the Jolivet and will have to hear it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 128041


The Lutosławski is a modern masterpiece, in my opinion.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Dimace said:


> It is well known to you, that I'm BIG fan of the English music school. This is the reason I'm always trying to exploit new English composers and their works.* Ernest John Moeran* and* George Butterworth* are two good but mostly unknown English composers. Their music sound in my ears something between Bax and Rubra. In this rare recording we have some of the most important works of these composers. The Symphony of Gm (Moeran) from Butterworth, A Shropshire Lad, The Banks of Green Willow and Two Pieces for Small Orchestra. I could say that Butteworth's music is more romantic and nearer to my taste. Moeran is more modern. Very good CD for the English music lovers.
> 
> View attachment 128012


Just noticed that a recent issue of BBC Music Magazine features as its monthly attached CD recording a disc pairing Charles Hubert Parry's Symphony No.5 in BK minor with a reading of Moeran's Symphony in G minor.









Vassily Sinaisky conducts the BBC Philharmonic. I'm listening to the Moeran as I type, and I like what I'm hearing so far.

It's been a while since I listened to a Parry symphony, so I'll look forward to spinning that one in the disc player soon. I've long been fond of Parry's "Lady Radnor's Suite" and his "An English Suite". If you are a fan of the English Pastoral school, don't overlook Charles Hubert Parry.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

La clemenza di Tito for the 3rd time in 3 days. Don't think I'll hear it all tonight. Have to sleep


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Piano sonatas 28-29


Is Gulda your Beethoven pianist of choice? I must check out some of his recordings. I like that he has a background in jazz and was childhood friends with Joe Zawinul


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

VPO, studio recording, 1952.

This is a pretty slow take on the 6th. Is it lethargic or a reflection of being awe-struck? I don't know yet. But it has reminded me that since there is ice on the road and I slid on an ice patch yesterday, it's not a bad thing to take excursions into nature slowly.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Edmund Rubbra Symphony # 1, Op 44


----------



## Dimace

More *Furtwängler* dedicated to all of his fans (I'm also one) in this great community. (DG, 6XLP)

(some of the recordings, ORIGINALY, don't have good sound. But this isn't a big issue, when we are listening pure history)


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's and Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 16, 17 & 18
Alfred Brendel


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

The Chamber Music for Winds Vol. 2 (CD#2)

Consortium Classicum


----------



## 13hm13

Symp. 3 from this 1979 recording:









Tchaikovsky - Karajan • Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, op. 39 • Symphony No. 6 in D minor, op. 104

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

International Record Review February 2015

[Muller-Schott] has a clear, warm but not overwhelming tone, and the musicianship to work closely with Michael Sanderling and the orchestra...Muller-Schott is a fine artist, and this is an attractive assemblage of some of Dvorak's most charming music as well as one of his masterpieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23, /Sigurd Jorsalfar Op. 22

Barbara Bonney, Marianne Eklöf, Urban Malmberg & Carl Gustaf Holmgren

Ohlin Vocal Ensemble & Pro Musica Chamber Choir, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A decent, if not great, performance of Tchaikovsky's unjustly neglected 2nd Piano Concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C D760 (1822):










_Vier Ländler_ D814 (1824):
_Sonata_ [_Grand Duo_] in C D812 (1824):










_Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ D819 (prob. 1824):










Piano Sonata [no.14] in A-minor D784 (1823):
Piano Sonata [no.16] in A-minor D845 (1825):


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
St Matthew Passion*
Christoph Prégardien (tenor) Evangelist, Matthias Goerne (bar.) Christus, Christine Schäfer, Dorothea Röschmann (sopranos) Bernarda Fink, Elisabeth von Magnus (contraltos); Michael Schade, Markus Schäfer (tenors), Dietrich Henschel, Oliver Widmer (basses); Vienna Boys' Choir; Arnold Schoenberg Choir; *Concentus Musicus Wien, cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt*
[Teldec / Warner Classics, 2007]










*
Mahler*
Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
Totenfeier
*Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez*
[DG, 1998]










*
Bridge*
Orchestral Works vol. I
Enter Spring
Isabella
Two Poems for Orchestra
Mid of the Night
*BBC National Orchestra of Wales, cond. Richard Hickox*
[Chandos, 2005] (remastered 2012)


----------



## canouro

*Praetorius - Mass for Christmas Morning*
Paul McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort & Players


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Music for strings, percussion, and celesta, Sz 106. Adam Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra. Now I see where Lutoslawski got the inspiration for his _Musique funèbre_ for strings, dedicated to the memory of Bartók. For some reason Bartók's music has not been really speaking to me lately but I am enjoying this work right now at least.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms & Others: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Zuill Bailey (cello), Philippe Quint (violin),

Philharmonia Orchestra, North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Robin O'Neill, Grant Llewellyn

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life: No. 1, Prayer
Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Early delivery.


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> A decent, if not great, performance of Tchaikovsky's *unjustly neglected *2nd Piano Concerto.


Na ja...  I could say unjustly general neglected (this means in comparison to other composers concertos) In comparison to his 1st concerto not so unjustly. The 1st ist among the 3 or 5 best concertos ever composed, (for me the second best after Busoni's) the second is nowhere near this level. It has the symptoms of Piotr's Piano Sonata: It is going nowhere, or better, it is difficult for the average listener to see the target and purpose of it. The combination of major technical difficulty and mediocre audience acceptance driven the GOOD work to obscurity.  Another factor is that the very big names haven't performed a lot of times this concerto. They prefer (with good reason) the 1st. Nevertheless a MUST concerto for every collection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Includes a favourite Sinfonia Concertante.


----------



## canouro

*A Venetian Christmas*
Paul McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort & Players


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Concertos

I Musici
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8, 'Christmas'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Torelli: Christmas Concerto Op. 8 No. 6
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Aside from the _Serenade_ most of the works here were pubished after the composer's death. Some are initial thoughts on later works, some occasional pieces (like _The Heart of the Matter)_, some discards from more famous works, like the lovely setting of _Now sleeps the crimson petal_, composed for, but omitted from the _Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings_.

Neil Mackie, who was a Peter Pears pupil, Barry Tuckwell, Roger Vignoles and Steuart Bedford are our excellent guides, with Sir Peter himself speaking the Sitwell poems in _The Heart of the Matter_.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128058


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Dance of the Knights from Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 19
Grand Waltz from Cinderella, op. 87
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
Grand March from The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor
Lisa Batiashvili, violin

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Le bourgeois gentilhomme & Dance Suite after Couperin

Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for some Vaughan Williams ...


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Is Gulda your Beethoven pianist of choice? I must check out some of his recordings. I like that he has a background in jazz and was childhood friends with Joe Zawinul


Well.it's a connoisseur's set, if you love Beethoven this set is a must but I would not recommend it as a first choice.
His play is powerful and sensitive but tonal warmth is not his characteristic.
This review says it all.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-12309/


----------



## Dimace

This moment: *Mozart, Die Zauberflöte* (Arien und Szenen)! With *Wiener Philharmoniker under Karl Böhm.* (Walter Berry as Papageno, Kurt Böhme as Sarastro and Leopold Simoneau as Tamino) Very pleasant 1XLP from Decca in bargain price. Suggested for all Mozart's fans... have problems to listen the complete opera (like me...)


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

This is my favorite recording of the second piano concerto. (1959 mono) First concerto (1962)


----------



## Ethereality

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss: Le bourgeois gentilhomme & Dance Suite after Couperin
> 
> Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


Brilliant. Wie hat es dir gefallen?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Spectacular sound on this disc, which includes Igor Buketoff's arrangement for chorus of the _1812_, and also the rarely heard _Moscow - coronation cantata_.


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Bertali ‎- La Maddalena*
Scherzi Musicali, Nicolas Achten


----------



## Rogerx

Ethereality said:


> Brilliant. Wie hat es dir gefallen?


Kind off, I've heard better.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite/: Dances of Galanta/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock' etc.

London Symphony Chorus
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1969-07-05
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes book 1 & 2

Friedrich Gulda


----------



## robin4

*Luigi Boccherini *was born into a musical family in Lucca, Italy in 1743.

Much of Boccherini's chamber music follows models established by Joseph Haydn; however, Boccherini is often credited with improving Haydn's model of the string quartet by *bringing the cello to prominence*, whereas Haydn had frequently relegated it to an accompaniment role. Some sources for Boccherini's style are in the works of a famous Italian cellist, Giovanni Battista Cirri, who was born before Boccherini and before Haydn, and in Spanish popular music.


----------



## Enthusiast

I guess it was the Vaughan Williams mood that led me here ...


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninov: Prelude op. 32 no. 13*

*Nicolay Lugansky *


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 6_

*Charpentier - Prelude to "In Nativitatem" (Christie/Hamonia mundi)
Stradella - Si apra al riso - Cantata per la notte del Santissimo Natale (Gatti/Arcana)
Manfredini - Concerto Grosso - Fatto per la notte di natale, Op. 3 No. 12 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
Ristori - O admirabile mysterium - Motteto pastorale (Kopp/Carus)
Torelli - Concerto in forma di pastorale per il santo natale, Op. 8, No. 6 (Francis/Helios)*


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Chamber Music for Winds Vol. 3 (CD3of4)

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Felicty Lott is gorgeosly sensuous in _Les Illuminations_ and the early _Quatre chansons françaises_. Rolfe Johnson is also excellent in the _Serenade_, but doesn't erase memories of Pears or Mackie (for me anyway).


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas CD9 30-31-32


----------



## robin4

*S. Rachmaninov: Sonata for Cello and Piano, G-minor, Op. 19*

*Christoph Croisé, Cello*

Alexander Panfilov, Piano











_"I can respect the artistic aim of a composer if he arrives at the so-called modern idiom after an intense period of preparation. Such composers know what they are doing when they break a law; they know what to react against, because they have had experience in the classical forms and style.

Having mastered the rules, they know which can be violated and which should be obeyed.

But, I am sorry to say, I have found too often that young composers plunge into the writing of experimental music with their school lessons only half learned. Too much radical music is sheer sham, for this very reason: its composer sets about revolutionizing the laws of music before he learned them himself."

S. Rachmaninov

_


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No.3

London Symphony Orchestra André Previn


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven Piano Trios,*

Yesterday

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio in B flat major, op.97
Piano Trio in E flat major, op.70, no.2








*

Today

*Piano Trio in E flat major, op.1 no.1
Piano Trio in G major, op.1 no.2
Piano Trio in B flat major, op.11

Trio Fontenay*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128064


*Serge Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky
- London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
- Claudio Abbado, conductor
- recorded 1979

Scythian Suite
Lieutenant Kijé
- Chicago Symphony Orchestra
- Claudio Abbado, conductor
- recorded 1977

remastered compilation 1995


----------



## D Smith

Schubert today.

String quartets 13-15. Quartetto Italiano.










Piano trio in Eb. Mozartean Players










Symphonies 8 & 9. Wand/Cologne










Apreggione. Harnoy/Dussek










4 Impromptus. Uchida.


----------



## Merl

The Bruckner frankencycle in the car continued today with Haitink's very good 6th with the RCO. Good stuff but he bettered it with a barnstorming later recording with the BRSO. Although i enjoyed this one a great deal that BRSO recording is something else.


----------



## Rambler

*Dowland: Lachrimae* The Parley of Instruments Renaissance Violin Consort on hyperion








English music circa 1604. Very fine.


----------



## ganio

Jean-François Lesueur's _Unxerunt Salomonem_, a piece composed for and played at the coronation of Napoleon as Emperor of the French in December 1804. Berlioz, who was Le Sueur's pupil, wrote about his own _Messe solennelle_ that "in its arbitrariness and haphazardness of colour [it] was nothing but a clumsy imitation of Lesueur". The stylistic similarity between parts of his mass and his teacher's motet is indeed striking.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

La clemeza di Tito act 2. Continuing on René Jacobs recording. Hey! It starts with a piano solo


----------



## Faramundo

Always grand !


----------



## Rambler

*Charpentier: Messe En La Memoire D'un Prince* Choeur de Chambre de Namur & Ensemble La Fenice directed by Jean Tubery on Virgin Veritas








This is pretty good. I don't have a large collection of Charpentier's music, but what I do have is excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: The Miraculous Mandarin Suite, op.19, Sz 73. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra. Bartók has been getting a little love from me lately, he was a truly original composer. This is a fascinating work. I'm realizing now that the Bartók piano concertos are an egregious omission from my library. I'm thinking of grabbing the Maurizio Pollini recording, but if anyone else knows of a better performance, let me know!

@Bourdon, noted, thanks! I'll check out that review. I am in the market for a second Beethoven sonatas cycle to complement Schnabel. I'm leaning towards Alfred Brendel and Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## jim prideaux

Returned to Kertesz and the LSO performing Dvorak's 8th and 9th Symphonies today.....

reminded why these recordings are so highly acclaimed.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

My heart belongs to Kertesz, but Guilini does a bangup job on Dvorak also.


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Rosary Sonatas* Rachel Podger on Channel Classics








The first disc from this marvellous 2 CD Set.


----------



## fergusmcphail

I opened my most recent Warner Classics email this morning which contained an excellent selection of reissues unearthed from the vaults - all of which intrigued me. I chose to listen to the Saint-Saëns first as I am only familiar with a couple of his works. No prizes for guessing which... Also I had not heard of Aldo Ciccolini which surprises me considering the length of his career. After just 20 delightful minutes I decided I had to locate the other concertos - which I promptly did. I spent the rest of the morning listening to them - albeit out of sequence. I couldn't wait to get home from work to listen to them again in numerical order. I can see these becoming firm favourites - and in the not too distant future!

Happy to say it's my weekend off work which I will spend listening to the remaining recordings in said email.


----------



## 13hm13

I have the complete set ... on Sy. 1 now:










Rubbra: Complete Symphonies


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128073


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Cinderella

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski, conductor

2000


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Leonore No 3, Mariss Jansens with the Bavarian RSO. Well-played, precise, and unexciting. A freebie today from Naxos.


----------



## 13hm13

*Rachmaninov, Earl Wild, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Jascha Horenstein*

Orig released in US on budget Readers Digest label. Re-released by Chandos in late 1980s on CD...

















Rachmaninov*, Earl Wild, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*, Jascha Horenstein ‎- The Four Piano Concertos & Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128076


*Luigi Boccherini*

Cello Concertos

Concerto No. 8 in C major
Concerto No. 6 in D major
Concerto No. 4 in C major
Concerto No. 7 in G major

Concerto Amsterdam
Jaap Schröder, conductor
Anner Bylsma, cello

recorded 1965 and 1968, reissued 2007


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, ichael Schønwandt


----------



## philoctetes

Nice VC recordings both with Frankfurt


----------



## Rogerx

Homilius: Siehe, der Herr kömmt

Christmas & Advent Cantatas

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Homilius: Merk auf, mein Herz, und sieh dorthin
Homilius: Siehe, der Herr kömmt mit viel tausend Heiligen
Homilius: So du mit deinem Munde bekennest Jesum
Homilius: Wohl dem, der nicht wandelt im Rat der Gottlosen


----------



## Rogerx

Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20/ Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55/Kol Nidrei, Op. 47/ Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Jacck

*Anton Webern - Complete Music for String Quartet *
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works part three for this morning and early afternoon.

_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor D818 (1824):
_Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français_ in E-minor D823 (prob. 1825):










_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor D859 (1825):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor D885 (prob. 1826):










Piano Sonata [no.17] in D D850 (1825):
Piano Sonata [no.18] in G D894 (1826):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: the Sonatas & Partitas For Violin Solo

Thomas Zehetmair.


----------



## jim prideaux

For a number of years and for reasons essentially unclear to me there is one CD I return to at this time of year.....

The Orpheus C.O. performing Prokofiev's 1st, Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's youthful symphony.

A wonderfully evocative recording.....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Spectacular singing from Dame Joan, recorded the year after her massive success as Lucia di Lammermoor at Covent Garden in 1959.


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> *Anton Webern - Complete Music for String Quartet *
> Quartetto Italiano


That's a great recording


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Jeux de Miroirs

Javier Perianes (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Josep Pons

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Faramundo

received this morning by mail


----------



## Taplow

robin4 said:


> *Rachmaninov: Prelude op. 32 no. 13*
> 
> *Nicolay Lugansky *


Outstanding! I love the Lugansky Rachmaninov concertos with COBSO conducted by Sakari Oramo on Warner Classics. They are my go-tos for the Rach 2 and 3.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadè Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.17 in G major, K453. Géza Anda, Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums. Wow!! What a recording! Excellent sound, excellent, sensitive playing, elegant and yet expressive. This is my first real listen to Anda and I'm impressed. I must have heard this concerto before somewhere as it sounds so familiar. I never expect much from the sub-20s Mozart concerti (a mistake, as I now see that even the late teens qualify as mature, late works), but this is about as good as any. Certainly much better than I expected. I absolutely love what I'm hearing...

I thought this CD had been lost in the mail after the tracking was marked "Delivered" and several days went by and I never got it, but a very helpful mail woman found it in the wrong box last night. Very thankful for that as it's a great CD.



Faramundo said:


> received this morning by mail
> 
> View attachment 128079
> 
> 
> View attachment 128080
> 
> 
> View attachment 128081


Looks excellent. I've only just discovered the music of Weiss through a Julian Bream CD called Baroque Guitar which features a few of his lute works transcribed for guitar. They're quite beautiful. That Naxos disc is going on the wish list for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sacred Cantatas


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday, I kind of fell into the old comfort zone:


----------



## Ethereality

flamencosketches said:


> I never expect much from the sub-20s Mozart concerti (a mistake, as I now see that even the late teens qualify as mature, late works), but this is about as good as any.
> 
> I thought this CD had been lost in the mail after the tracking was marked "Delivered" and several days went by and I never got it, but a very helpful mail woman found it in the wrong box last night. Very thankful for that as it's a great CD.


You didn't invite her in to listen to the music?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Wolfgang Amadè Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.17 in G major, K453. Géza Anda, Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums. Wow!! What a recording! Excellent sound, excellent, sensitive playing, elegant and yet expressive. This is my first real listen to Anda and I'm impressed. I must have heard this concerto before somewhere as it sounds so familiar. I never expect much from the sub-20s Mozart concerti (a mistake, as I now see that even the late teens qualify as mature, late works), but this is about as good as any. Certainly much better than I expected. I absolutely love what I'm hearing...




You should have bought the whole set, good searching gives you a good price, next to nothing ( well almost)


----------



## Joe B

Along with:










Current listening:


----------



## Ethereality

Rogerx said:


> You should have bought the whole set, good searching gives you a good price, next to nothing ( well almost)


The first one has the attractive girl on the front though. Gives the right impression.


----------



## Rogerx

Ethereality said:


> The first one has the attractive girl on the front though. Gives the right impression.


I guess that you know the phrase about judging a book and / cover?


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Debussy - String Quartets

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)


----------



## canouro

*Luis de Briceño - El Fenix De Paris*
Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre


----------



## fergusmcphail

Working my way through those Warner Classics/Erato reissues. This perfectly suits my mood right now. Up next: André Preview.


----------



## robin4

*
Franz Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No 1 *

*Khatia Buniatishvili *









_"For the virtuoso, musical works are in fact nothing but tragic and moving materializations of his emotions; he is called upon to make them speak, weep, sing and sigh, to recreate them in accordance with his own consciousness.

In this way he, like the composer, is a creator, for he must have within himself those passions that he wishes to bring so intensely to life."

Franz Liszt

_


----------



## Rogerx

Campra: Messe de Requiem

The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Enthusiast

After the Knoxville disc yesterday I thought I would listen to some more Barber - these concertos are not quite Bartok, Stravinsky or Prokofiev but they are very fine works that deserve to be heard more often.









The Knoxville disc also put me in the mood for Stravinsky in response to Upshaw's account of a small but very lovely part of The Rake's Progress. I'm getting on to that now.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

The Chamber Music for Winds
Consortium Classicum
CPO, 1999

I have been been enjoying this 4-CD set of Beethoven's Chamber Music. The sound is good and the music is very well played. As always, it might be best to listen to samples and then make your own decision. As I type this Amazon doesn't make a sampling available unless you have the Music Unlimited subscription. I will be listening to this well into the New Year and beyond.

I saw a post that a reviewer (Alan Lekan) on Amazon made about this CD-set that I think summarizes it better than I could. It's long but says what I would be unable to say.



> It might be hard to believe that the same composer who wrote such monumental and daunting works as the Fifth Symphony, the Hammerklavier piano sonata or the late string quartets also wrote such light and airy tunes like the duet for two flutes (WoO 26) featured in this 4-CD collection. Indeed, such light, galante music was written early in Beethoven's career in Bonn or his early years in Vienna (1794-1800) where he established himself as a serious new composer to watch. In fact, the wind Octet (Op. 103) was composed as "pleasant dinner music" for the Elector of Bonn who had a prized wind ensemble (high opus number but early work). But, after composing many of these delightful pieces, Beethoven never returned to them and focused on more substantial compositions for symphony, string trio and quartet and, of course, the latest, most fashionable instrument to arrive in Vienna - the pianoforte. The rest is history.
> 
> The influence of Mozart is clearly evident in these works for wind ensemble with their charm and untroubled qualities. Yet, with these well-crafted works, even the great Beethoven could not quite achieve the wonderous sonorities, transcendent sublimity and luminescent beauty of Mozart's wind serenades (such as #10 'Grand Partita'). But, Beethoven's early wind compositions clearly reveal a talented, young composer who could easily model the style and form of his peers (Haydn and Mozart) and produce music of universal appeal.
> 
> If you are looking for a complete set of Beethoven's early (divertimento) music for wind ensemble (wind only, no strings), then this is a fine set and reasonably priced. Both Penguin and Third Ear guides gave high ratings to this recommended set. Highlights would include the Sextet Op. 71 and the Octet Op. 103 along with Beethoven's most famous work of the era - the Septet Op. 20 (but here transcribed for wind ensemble). Other "fillers" include lovely duos and trios for bassoon, horn, oboe, clarinet or flute which are played with much love and care by the German Consortium Classicum. Not so special perhaps are the transcriptions to winds of the opera, Fidelio. Regardless, all of which make for ideal, non-intrusive music for quiet moments like dinner, entertaining or late night reading. After all, the purpose of such divertimento music was "pleasant background music." Overall, the playing is rich and attractively musical while the sound quality full and clear. While the box set is comprised of four, individual CD cases in one large, outer box (not space saving), one very nice bonus are the wonderfully detailed notes with each CD, covering the history and musical form - along with chronological timelines of each work's composition in the overall scheme. This set can be heartliy recommended for collectors wanting a complete set of Beethoven's wind music. 4.5 stars.


Here is the 4th and final CD in the set. (I posted the other three in earlier posts.)


----------



## robin4

*Franz Liszt: Jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este*

*Jennifer Fichet, piano*







Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage) (S.160, S.161, S.163) is a set of three suites for solo piano by Franz Liszt.

Années de pèlerinage is widely considered as the masterwork and summation of Liszt's musical style.

The third volume is notable as an example of his later style. Composed well after the first two volumes, it displays less virtuosity and more harmonic experimentation.

"Troisième année" ("Third Year"), S.163, was published 1883, and includes:

*Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este (The Fountains of the Villa d'Este) in F♯ major.*

Over the music, Liszt placed the inscription, "Sed aqua quam ego dabo ei, fiet in eo fons aquae salientis in vitam aeternam",

("But the water that I shall give him shall become in him a well of water springing up into eternal life," from the Gospel of John)



_"Supreme serenity still remains the Ideal of great Art. The shapes and transitory forms of life are but stages toward this Ideal, which Christ's religion illuminates with His divine light."

Franz Liszt _


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> You should have bought the whole set, good searching gives you a good price, next to nothing ( well almost)


Didn't know there was a complete set! Definitely might go for it, on the strength of this disc.

I don't know where you're seeing it so cheaply though, it's going for roughly $40 on Amazon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Music for strings, percussion & celesta, Sz 106. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra. Second listen in as many days, an awesome work. Solid recording too, though I can't say I've heard many others. I ordered the Fritz Reiner disc w/ this and the Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Didn't know there was a complete set! Definitely might go for it, on the strength of this disc.
> 
> I don't know where you're seeing it so cheaply though, it's going for roughly $40 on Amazon.


A tip for you then use : 
http://www.bookbutler.com/

and put this in the search engine.
0002894695102


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> A tip for you then use :
> http://www.bookbutler.com/
> 
> and put this in the search engine.
> 0002894695102


Ah yes, you've showed me this site before. I've gotten a couple of helpful deals through here. Unfortunately the last few times I've tried to use it, it appears their search engine is down, or at least not working in my area. It appears now is no exception. I'll try again in the future though.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil - Symphonies

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg

Wagenseil: Symphony, WV351
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV413
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV418
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV438
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV441


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Hindemith: Das Unaufhörliche*
Mario Rossi


----------



## sbmonty

The Nutcracker - Suite (for two pianos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

For those who wonder why someone would have so many recordings of the same piece, the reason is, some days one recording fits my mood better than others. And for some reason, this morning, Klemperer's 3rd sounds absolutely perfect.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

*If paradise exists, I have only one wish, "said Gulda:" Playing the four-handed piano with Mozart ".*

Gulda started practicing regularly in 1980 in the Austrian village of Weissenbach on Lake Attersee. The hotel "Zur Post" had a nice Bösendorfer annd rest. No tourists in the winter. Gulda invited a music director, Hans Klement, who made recordings. The original tapes remained with him, but they are lost. His widow gave a copy on cassette to Gulda's son Rico. You can hear how he prepared through these CDs. They are not crumbled rehearsals, but integral recorded sonatas. You are in the Gulda studio. A small, somewhat dry room, microphones close to the keyboard, and a Revox tape recorder records that. Nothing more nothing less. The sound quality is not luxuriously differentiated, and that can deter some. Listening to each other consecutively is not comfortable. But ... what you hear is a very intimate document from a Mozart interpreter who is still compelling a quarter of a century later. Gulda does not play Mozart as a porcelain doll, does not romanticize, stays far away from all manner of mannerisms. They are virile, vivid interpretations, full of compelling expressiveness, both in the structure of lines and in the dynamic hues and color effect (although the quality of recording does not show that last facet sufficiently). Very little pedal, sharp articulation, sharp tempi, but the slow movements still lyrical and natural.

CD1

KV 330-332-333


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Unfortunately the last few times I've tried to use it, it appears their search engine is down, or at least not working in my area. It appears now is no exception. I'll try again in the future though.


Well, rats, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## canouro

*Villancicos Y Danzas Criollas. De La Iberia Antigua Al Nuevo Mundo 1550-1750*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall ‎


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> For those who wonder why someone would have so many recordings of the same piece, the reason is, some days one recording fits my mood better than others. And for some reason, this morning, Klemperer's 3rd sounds absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 128086


You must have a clear mind,the Klemperer recording is......a marvel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128088


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Emil Gilels, piano

recorded 1972-1985, compilation 1996


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 7_

*M. Arnold - Commonwealth Christmas Overture (composer/Reference CD)
N. Rosseau - The Adoration of the Maji from "Zeepbellen" (Vercammen/Eufoda LP)
F. Martin - Three Christmas Songs (von Otter/DG)
Ruders - First Movement from "Symphony"* (Segerstam/Chandos)*

_* uses quotes from Bach's Christmas Oratorio and a Christmas carol cradle song_


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:










*MISERERE
STRATHCLYDE MOTETS
O BONE JESU
STRATHCLYDE MOTETS
TENEBRAE RESPONSORIES*


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Béla Bartók*: The Miraculous Mandarin Suite, op.19, Sz 73. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra. Bartók has been getting a little love from me lately, he was a truly original composer. This is a fascinating work. I'm realizing now that the Bartók piano concertos are an egregious omission from my library. I'm thinking of grabbing the Maurizio Pollini recording, but if anyone else knows of a better performance, let me know!


There are many fine recordings of Bartok's piano concertos (I agree they are essential ... as are his quartets and a few other pieces). Anda with Fricsay, Kovacevich with Davis, Schiff (or Kocsis) with E. Fischer, Bavouzet with Noseda or that record from Boulez with a different pianist for each concerto .... all are excellent. I'm sure there are others. Some people want fire and percussiveness - and these are important in Bartok - but Bartok's music is also beautiful and subtle in its exploration of sound worlds. I'd also recommend Kocsis as a conductor in Bartok - often revelatory!


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky conducts his music: dipping into this set I listened to Apollo, The Soldier's Tale (suite) and Threni (Lamentations of Jeremiah). Wonderful!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Ah yes, you've showed me this site before. I've gotten a couple of helpful deals through here. Unfortunately the last few times I've tried to use it, it appears their search engine is down, or at least not working in my area. It appears now is no exception. I'll try again in the future though.





> Manxfeeder; Well, rats, I'm having the same problem.


I did tried it twice this afternoon, different numbers, all works here


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.1 in F minor, op.6. *Vladimir Ashkenazy*. Beautiful performance of a Scriabin sonata that I'm not very familiar with. This is the young composer at his most Chopinian, clearly inspired by his idol's second piano sonata. One thing about Ashkenazy that I find curious is that his piano always seems to sound like a glass bell. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I don't know how else to describe it. I just got this CD today and I have a CD of Ashkenazy playing Chopin Polonaises coming to me in the mail.



Enthusiast said:


> There are many fine recordings of Bartok's piano concertos (I agree they are essential ... as are his quartets and a few other pieces). Anda with Fricsay, Kovacevich with Davis, Schiff (or Kocsis) with E. Fischer, Bavouzet with Noseda or that record from Boulez with a different pianist for each concerto .... all are excellent. I'm sure there are others. Some people want fire and percussiveness - and these are important in Bartok - but Bartok's music is also beautiful and subtle in its exploration of sound worlds. I'd also recommend Kocsis as a conductor in Bartok - often revelatory!
> 
> For


Going to check out Anda, Kocsis and Bavouzet in addition to the Pollini I'd mentioned. Anda sounds like a particularly good choice right now given how I've been enjoying his Mozart concerti today.


----------



## canouro

*Juan del Enzina ‎- Romances & Villancicos (Salamanca 1496)*
Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pears and Britten's first recording of the beautiful _Serenade_ may not enjoy the excellent stereo sound of the second but it does capture Dennis Brain's incomparable horn contribution. It's also coupled to their only recording of two other song cycles written specifically for Pears.

I know some are allergic to the sound of Pears's voice, but his control of dynamics, legato and flexibility were superb.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral music by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Enthusiast

Just ending now .... . I needed more Stravinsky and decided to listen to the Rake's Progress. I wasn't expecting to listen to the whole work but it was impossible to stop.


----------



## robin4

*BENJAMIN BRITTEN: SERENADE FOR TENOR, HORN AND STRINGS, op. 31*

The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

*Ian Bostridge, tenor*

*Radovan Vlatkovic, horn*







_"It is cruel, you know, that music should be so beautiful.

It has the beauty of loneliness and pain: of strength and freedom.

The beauty of disappointment and never-satisfied love.

The cruel beauty of nature and everlasting beauty of monotony."

Benjamin Britten_


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Messiah. Elly Ameling, Peter Langridge, Anna Reynolds, Gwynne Howell, Marriner/ASMF. Seasonal listening. A lively and clean performance - though the orchestra is a bit reverberant - of the 1743 London version and a favourite here.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas
> 
> Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano).


How I love this CD


----------



## Enthusiast

Finished today's listening with this week's "Saturday symphony" - Maxwell Davies' 1st symphony. This account by Rattle conducting the Philharmonia.


----------



## Eramire156

For the past two days it has been Beethoven Piano Trios, today thought I'd listen to a couple of his string Quartets, before I finish listening to the trios.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 8, op.59, no.2
String Quartet no.11, op.95









Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Rosary Sonatas* Rachel Podger on Channel Classics








The second disc from this excellent 2 CD set


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Testament have here coupled Markevitch's 1951 mono recording of _The Rite of Spring_ with his 1959 stereo version but, interesting as it is to hear the earlier version, the 1959 is the one to go for, one of the greatest recordings of the piece ever made - and the sound isn't at all bad considering its age.


----------



## WVdave

Mahler; Symphony No. 1
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 7069, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1967.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was the recording by which I first came to know the beautiful _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ (it was coupled to the _Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra _on my LP) and I think I still prefer it to all others, even Pears's first recording on which the horn is played by Dennis Brain. Recording quality helps of course, but both Pears and Britten seem to delve even deeper into the poetry, and Tuckwell is very fine indeed. It really is a very special recording.

I also enjoy Pears in _Les Illuminations_, though I've come to prefer it sung by a soprano, but I've always found the _Nocturne_ a harder nut to crack. I keep on trying though.


----------



## Rambler

*Arcangelo Corelli: Trio Sonatas* Trevor Pinnock on Archiv Produktion















Very 'healthy' music this - as is all Corelli. Very enjoyable for a change - I normally prefer something with a darker edge to it!


----------



## Forsooth

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> *If paradise exists, I have only one wish, "said Gulda:" Playing the four-handed piano with Mozart ".*
> .............<snip>............


Gulda was pretty amazing. A couple of years ago, I saw a YT video where he is directing an orchestra playing a Mozart piano concerto, and of course Gulda is the pianist as well a the conductor. He gets the orchestra started, and then runs to his piano bench to play his part, then jumps up waving his arms at the orchestra while excitedly walking about. Then he jogs back to his bench just in time to come in again with the piano parts, and so on. At times, he did not sit on the bench but just leaned over the keyboard and played.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

CPE Bach:
Duet in E minor Wq 140 for transverse flute & violin
Trio Sonata in A Wq 146 for transverse flute, violin, cello & harpsichord
Concerto (Sonatina) in E flat Wq 108 for harpsichord two recorders & strings
Quartet in A minor Wq 93 for harpsichord, recorder, (flute) & cello
Trio in F Wq 159 for bass recorder, viola, & b.c


----------



## fergusmcphail

More from the Warner Classics archive and another pianist that is new to me.


----------



## Rambler

*Concertos by Vivaldi, Albinoni & Corelli* English Chamber Orchestra directed from the harpsichord by Raymond Leppard on EMI Classics for Pleasure








A performance from 1970 - before authentic instruments became the norm in this repertoire. So it's a bit old fashioned, but it is nostalgic for me - this is the sound of baroque recordings at the time I was first discovering them.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Bruckner, Symphony No.4 (RD) with Münchner PO under Celibitache!* Better doesn't exist! Musical Apotheosis! (SONY)


----------



## pmsummer

The weekend before Christmas. The bare tree is inside. The luminarias are up outside. The playlist begins.










ANCIENT NOËLS
_Basque and Galician carols from Spain, Medieval Dutch and French carols, and Renaissance tunes by Tilman Susato_
*Maggie Sansone* - hammered dulcimer, direction
Ensemble Galilei
-Marcia Diehl - recorder, bowed psaltery, pennywhistle
-Jim Brooks - recorder, concertina
-Sue Richards - Celtic harp
-Carolyn Surrick - treble viol, bass viola da gamba
_with_
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish fiddle
Zan McLeod - cittern, guitar
Ben Harms - hand drums, medieval tambourine
_
Maggie's Music_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Symphony Orchestra. An amazing performance... has the potential to dethrone my favorite, the legendary Cliburn/Kondrashin recording. Somehow, the liner notes seems to have nothing but criticism for this performance, citing "audible tension between conductor and soloist". Perhaps it's not unfair to say that their chemistry is less than superb, but despite this I think soloist, conductor and orchestra alike deliver an amazing performance.

From the _Pianist of the Century_ box set on DG.


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky: Symphony # 4 in F minor, Op 36 
Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert: The Symphonies









Schubert - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎- The Symphonies

CD Notes:
Recorded at The Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, May 1992 (Symphony 2 & 6), November 1992. Symphony No. 8 is a live recording. This boxset does not follow the traditional numbering which gives No. 8 to the "Unfinished" symphony and No. 9 to the "Great".
℗ 1993 Teldec Classics International GmbH
© 1993 Teldec Classics International GmbH
A Time Warner Company
Made in Germany


----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the John Alexander Singers in choral works of American composers:


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 11-12-13-14
Igor Levit


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## 13hm13

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 10*

Very enjoyable. (I wonder how a conductor like Zinman would approach this symph.?)









or alt. cover art:


----------



## Rogerx

Berliner Philharmoniker: The Christmas Album

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Double Bass Concertos

Boguslaw Furtok & Johannes Staehle

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 30/ Piano Quintet No. 2 in E major, Op. 31

Quintetto Bottesini.


----------



## fergusmcphail

The lady who lives downstairs has gone away for Christmas so I'm cranking this up to 11. Great way to start the day. To be followed by the 7th.


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 11-12-13-14
> Igor Levit


What do you think of the performances?


----------



## Rogerx

Bulldog said:


> What do you think of the performances?





> What you will get is a new sense of the sheer physicality of the music…_What's fascinating about Levit's whole cycle is the crazy tempos at which he takes the first Allegros and Prestos…_Where savagery is required, Levit provides it in spades…Not a definitive cycle, then, but with this music no cycle could ever be that; it's enough that this one should delight, provoke and intrigue in equal measure


This sums it up how I feel.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis.


​
Lucca, *22 December 1858* - Brussel, 29 November 1924


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works part four for this morning and early afternoon.

_Vier Impromptus_ D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor D915 (1827):










_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C D968b (poss. 1825 or 1826):
_Kindermarsch_ in G D928 (1827):










Piano Sonata [no.19] in C-minor D958 (1828):
Piano Sonata [no.20] in A D959 (1828):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rattle is good at bringing out the detail in the score, but this is not a particularly thrilling _Firebird_. The fill ups are interesting though.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach: In Tempore Nativitatis*
Maria Keohane, Carlos Mena, Julian Prégardien, Stéphan MacLeod
Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've had a bit of a Mahlerfest in my listening room over the past few days. There are a fair few discs to get through in this box set too. Some are going to have to wait until after the Christmas visits by various family members - the house will be full of guests from Monday to Friday.

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2*
Christine Schaeffer (sop.), Michelle DeYoung (mezzo), Wiener Singverein, cond. Johannes Prinz
Wiener Philharmoniker, cond. Pierre Boulez 
*
Symphony No. 3*
Anne Sophie von Otter (mezzo), Frauenchor des Wiener Singverein, cond. Johannes Prinz 
Wiener Sangerknaben, chorus master Gerald Wirth
Wiener Philharmoniker, cond. Pierre Boulez

*Das klagende Lied*
Dorothea Roschmann (sop.), Anna Larsson (contralto), Johan Botha (tenor)
Wiener Philharmoniker, cond. Pierre Boulez
*
Symphony No. 4*
Juliane Banse (sop)
The Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Pierre Boulez
[DG, box set 2013]


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote**

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott** (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18/ String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Robert Mann (viola)

Mendelssohn String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## cougarjuno

I can think of no other quartet than Takacs which performs Haydn's string quartets so wonderfully.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach ‎- Christmas Oratorio*
The English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

cougarjuno said:


> I can think of no other quartet than Takacs which performs Haydn's string quartets so wonderfully.


If you have time, try the Doric String Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. *Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra*. After waxing poetic about it in another thread yesterday, I had to hear the Brahms 1st this morning. So I decided to put on my favorite recording of it. Awesome stuff... I may or may not follow it up w/ the first piano concerto next.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot.


----------



## Enthusiast

The next of Max's symphonies.


----------



## robin4

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791): «Divertimento» in E-flat major, KV 563 (1788)*

*Veronika Eberle, Violin

Amihai Grosz, Viola

Sol Gabetta, Cello*







Alfred Einstein writes in 'Mozart: His Character, His Work', his only completed string trio (there are fragments) shares with most divertimenti this six-movement format, but from that no lightness of tone should be understood - rather, "it is a true chamber-music work, and grew to such large proportions only because it was intended to offer something special in the way of art, invention, and good spirits. Each instrument is primus inter pares, every note is significant, every note is a contribution to spiritual and sensuous fulfillment in sound."

Einstein called it "one of his noblest works."


----------



## robin4

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. *Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra*. After waxing poetic about it in another thread yesterday, I had to hear the Brahms 1st this morning. So I decided to put on my favorite recording of it. Awesome stuff... I may or may not follow it up w/ the first piano concerto next.


I had that LP in high school.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 8_

*J.S. Bach - Sinfonia to Part II of "Christmas Oratorio" (Andjaparidze/Naxos CD)
D'Aquin - Noel #10 and #12 (Bardon/Pierre Verany CD)
Palestrina - Motet: Ave Maria (Ledger/Angel LP)
Schmelzer - Sonata Natalitia a3 Chori (Harnoncourt/Telefunken LP)
J.S. Bach - Cantata #133 "Ich freue mich in dir" - Cantata for 3rd Day of Xmas (Smith/Koch CD)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Shéhérazade. Régine Crespin, Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. So happy I found this CD at the used shop yesterday. It is such an amazing vocal recital disc. Not that I know much about all that, but Ms. Crespin's voice is amazing. I still have yet to listen to the Nuits d'été here (tho I have heard it in the past via streaming), but the Debussy and Poulenc mélodies for voice and piano are equally amazing. I must seek out more of both Crespin's recordings as well as those of Ernest Ansermet. I am blown away by the rich orchestral sound here.


----------



## Rogerx

The Glorious Sound of Christmas

Philhadelphia Orchestra, Temple University Concert Choir, Eugene Ormandy

trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
trad.: O come, o come, Emmanuel
trad.: The First Nowell
Adam: O Holy Night
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Mason, L: Joy to the World
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Redner: O little town of Bethlehem (St Louis)
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schulz, J A P: O come, little children


----------



## robin4

No flashy gimmicks or unnecessary gestures here. This is how Rachmaninov would perform his concerto.






*S. Rachmaninoff: Concerto № 4 for piano and orchestra. Movement 1*

Moscow City Symphony - Russian Philharmonic

Conductor Fabio Mastrangelo (Italy)

*Boris Berezovsky* (piano)







*Q:* You have a lot of Russian composers in your repertoire. What is it about Russian music that you like?

*A:* Boris Berezovsky

There are so many things I like. First of all it is *very emotional*. I know it is a cliche; but most cliches are right. It gives you the whole spectrum of feelings. Not only of nostalgia but of something that is very energetic, of something very beautiful.

There is also a lot of *Orientalism* in it, which is wonderful.

Then there is the *imperialist side of Russian music*, which is represented by Tchaikovsky.

Then there is the* Orthodox side* which is best represented by Rachmaninoff, whose musical language was based on bells and Orthodox chants.

Then there is the *folklore side*, which is represented by many composers starting from Nikolai Medtner, who reinvented a lot of folklore music.

Then there is a side which combines the Imperial with the folklore side.

The list just goes on and on. Then there is an* avant-garde*, high spiritualism and *abstract side*.

Russian music has so many sides that it is impossible to put it into one category.

I like all of them.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Maurice Ravel*: Shéhérazade. Régine Crespin, Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. So happy I found this CD at the used shop yesterday. It is such an amazing vocal recital disc. Not that I know much about all that, but Ms. Crespin's voice is amazing. I still have yet to listen to the Nuits d'été here (tho I have heard it in the past via streaming), but the Debussy and Poulenc mélodies for voice and piano are equally amazing. I must seek out more of both Crespin's recordings as well as those of Ernest Ansermet. I am blown away by the rich orchestral sound here.


Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ is justly renowned; a very great performance right from that third call of _Asie_ in the first song, when voice and orchestra explode in a burst of colour. The Debussy and Poulenc are likewise superb. However, like the Berlioz scholar David Cairns, I find her _Nuits d'Eté_ a bit overrrated. For me, it's a bit civilised and lacking in passion, nor does the voice ever quite take off as one would like. Crespin's air of suave sophistication is ill suited to these passionate songs and she always sounds to me as if she never wants to get too involved for fear of mussing her dress and perfectly coiffed hair.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting to organize my collection and pulling out old treasures to listen as I go. First up: some marvelous Parry.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto 20 & 21

Wiener Philharmoniker Claudio Abbado


----------



## Joe B

J. Reilly Lewis leading Washington Bach Consort Chorus and Period Instrument Orchestra in C.P.E. Bach's "Magnificat" and J.S. Bach's "Magnificat":









(Newport Classic-1999)
Performance and recording are excellent.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio in C minor, op.1 no.3
Piano Trio in D major op.70 no.1
Ten Variations in G major op.121a
Fourteen Variations in E flat major, op.44









Trio Fontenay *


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 x 2 - the performance from each of these sets (I did the Toscanini second because it is exhausting!).


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Beethoven, Symphony Nr.4 in BFM with Leningrad PO under Евгений Мравинский from Melodia* TOP CD! Nothing else. (in the disk is also included the 5th Symphony)


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Artur Rubinstein, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. What a phenomenal performance. Rubinstein's poetry is unmatched, so too is his love for and connection with the music of Brahms. (Apparently, early in his life, Rubinstein had met Alexander Scriabin, and when prompted by him who the young pianist's favorite composer was, he unapologetically replied "Brahms", inciting the rage of Scriabin, who was apparently not much of a Brahms guy). Moreover, I wonder if there was ever a better sounding orchestra than the Chicago Symphony under Reiner in the 1950s. This is, despite its vintage, definitely my favorite recording of this great concerto, and likely to stay that way.

On a bit of a Brahms kick these past few days/weeks... One thing I've noticed is that when I'm listening to a lot of Brahms, I am less receptive to the music of Gustav Mahler, and vice versa... not that this is a problem, just an observation...

--



Tsaraslondon said:


> Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ is justly renowned; a very great performance right from that third call of _Asie_ in the first song, when voice and orchestra explode in a burst of colour. The Debussy and Poulenc are likewise superb. However, like the Berlioz scholar David Cairns, I find her _Nuits d'Eté_ a bit overrrated. For me, it's a bit civilised and lacking in passion, nor does the voice ever quite take off as one would like. Crespin's air of suave sophistication is ill suited to these passionate songs and she always sounds to me as if she never wants to get too involved for fear of mussing her dress and perfectly coiffed hair.


Wow, really? Too bad, I was looking forward to spending time with her recording of the work. Who would you recommend as a better alternative?


----------



## Itullian

Checking out Kubelik's Brahms cycle.
Didn't know he did a studio set until this was released.
Very good sound and performance.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Continuing on the British composer kick while I catalog...


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia in some of his choral works:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> 
> Wow, really? Too bad, I was looking forward to spending time with her recording of the work. Who would you recommend as a better alternative?


Well I (and David Cairns) seem to be in a minority. Crespin's recording is usually considered a benchmark. I agree that the _Shéhérazade_ is incomparable, but the Berlioz has always left me a bit underwhelmed.

I have several other recordings, but my absolute favourites would be Baker with Barbirolli, Baker with Giulini (live), Hunt Lieberson with McGegan, Steber with Mitropoulos or De Los Angeles with Munch. There's also a much more recent one with Victoria Gens, which I haven't heard yet, but she's a singer I like usually.





































The De Los Angeles is harder to find, but was available on both the Naxos and Testament issues of her recording of *Manon*.

I see that the Baker/Barbirolli has now been issued in its original coupling, which I used to have on LP.










I like her _Shéhérazade_ too and the cover brings back many happy memories, but the other Berlioz items on the coupling I listed above are essential.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Britten's pioneering recording of his _War Requiem_ had the field to itself for a good many years and it still seems to me to be _hors concours_ despite the excellence of many of the recordings which have come since. One of _the_ great recordings.


----------



## robin4

*Modest Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain *

Het Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v.

*Markus Stenz*



Night on Bald Mountain also known as Night on the Bare Mountain, is a series of compositions by Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881).



Inspired by Russian literary works and legend, Mussorgsky composed a "musical picture", St. John's Eve on Bald Mountain on the theme of a witches' sabbath occurring on St. John's Eve, which he completed on that very night, 23 June 1867.

*It is through Rimsky-Korsakov's version that Night on Bald Mountain achieved lasting fame. *

Premiering in Saint Petersburg in 1886, the work became a concert favourite.

Half a century later, the work obtained perhaps its greatest exposure through the Walt Disney animated film Fantasia (1940), featuring an* arrangement by Leopold Stokowski*, based on Rimsky-Korsakov's version. 
*
Mussorgsky's tone poem was not published in its original form until 1968*. Although still rarely performed, it has started to gain exposure and become familiar to modern audiences.

In many ways, what Rimsky-Korsakov did is an improvement.

But *this original version, though messy in details and in form, has a certain primitive grit, charm and spirit.*

After the familiar Rimsky version, *Mussorgsky's own music arrives like a snarling, tawny beast-there is something wild about this music, and that wildness is the source of both its strength and (for Rimsky) its weakness. *

*It is thick, it is dark, it is rough.* Transitions can be awkward, strident discords shriek out, and some passages go on at too much length-there can be no denying that *Rimsky brought a measure of formal control to this sprawling music. 
*
*But in the process he subdued something important in it, and we feel that loss when we hear the original. *


----------



## Guest

Hello. This is my first post--looks like a great site. As you can tell from my screen name, I love and play the piano. Despite rather poor sound, this is a great recording.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Kenneth Leighton:


----------



## flamencosketches

88keys said:


> Hello. This is my first post--looks like a great site. As you can tell from my screen name, I love and play the piano. Despite rather poor sound, this is a great recording.


Welcome!! That disc you post looks amazing. I have been listening to a CD lately called _Richter in Leipzig_ which features the final trilogy of Beethoven sonatas, it's on Parnassus Records. Rough sound, but otherwise I highly recommend it. I want to get the complete Richter at Carnegie Hall box, which I'm sure would include the performances you've posted. I play the piano a bit too, but I'm new to it this year. I hope you stick around!

@Tsaraslondon, thanks!! I will be for sure checking out the Janet Baker recording as I'm a big fan of hers. I think I would rather go for the EMI GAOC recording as I don't want to duplicate both Shéhérazade and Nuits d'été at this point, and I could always suffice to contribute to my Berlioz collection, which is minimal.

Anyway, current listening...:










*Maurice Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit, M.19. *Samson François*, the 1960s stereo recording. This Erato box set is easily a top-5 purchase of this past year, it's absolutely amazing. That being said, I never spent much time with this particular recording until recently: there is another Gaspard in the box, a mono recording from the 1950s, that I have been listening to more of; it's a little more fiery I think. Still there is absolutely nothing wrong with this recording, it's equally great I think. I would recommend this box to any fan of Ravel who does not yet have it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well I (and David Cairns) seem to be in a minority. Crespin's recording is usually considered a benchmark. I agree that the _Shéhérazade_ is incomparable, but the Berlioz has always left me a bit underwhelmed.
> 
> I have several other recordings, but my absolute favourites would be Baker with Barbirolli, Baker with Giulini (live), Hunt Lieberson with McGegan, Steber with Mitropoulos or De Los Angeles with Munch. *There's also a much more recent one with Victoria Gens, which I haven't heard yet, but she's a singer I like usually.*


...which is excellent - Gens' voice is thrilling but poised and quite beautiful. I can recommend it, but I can't do a comparison because I don't know the older versions you are familiar with.



88keys said:


> Hello. This is my first post--looks like a great site. As you can tell from my screen name, I love and play the piano. Despite rather poor sound, this is a great recording.


Welcome to the forum, by the way. I hope you enjoy your time with us.

Back to my "Mahlerfest" - yesterday and today's servings. I played each of these works twice through: they are much more difficult to assimilate and digest than the "Wunderhorn" symphonies. The task is made that bit harder by my hearing these days and I find it very easy to "lose my way" in such complex, multi-layered works. Worthwhile, though!

*
Mahler 
Symphony No. 5*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez (rec. 1996)

*Symphony No. 6*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez (1994)

*Symphony No. 7*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (1994)
[DG, box 2013]


----------



## Itullian

Hewitt's new Partitas recording using the Fazioli piano.
Wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13hm13

Concerto Grosso #8 "Christmas" in g Op 6	Arcangelo Corelli, on:

Trevor Pinnock / English Concert--Gloria: Vivaldi, Corelli, A. Scarlatti


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the kind greetings--I do plan to stick around. I listened to the first and second Sonatas--this is my overall favorite set.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Hewitt's new Partitas recording using the Fazioli piano.
> Wonderful!!!!!!!!


I agree. I thought some of her earlier Bach recordings were a little...dainty perhaps, but I really like this one, and would I ever love to own that piano!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In the car today, I listened to quartet no. 13 & 14 by Shostakovich (new recording by Fitzwilliam quartet). Twice through no. 13! Quartet of the day  Forgot how fantastic it is...Now I'm back to La clemeza di Tito. This time directed by Gardiner. That's the 4th version the last week. Maybe I'll get used to it, that's my idea for hearing it 9 times through.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128126


*Charles-François Gounod*

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier, conductor

2019


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum, Elms City Girls' Choir, Juilliard415, Rabindra Goswami, and Ramchandra Pandit:


















The Elm City Girls' Choir is outstanding in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat".


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This was a recent impulse purchase and I have to say I really enjoyed it... now to find out more about this composer.


----------



## Guest

I prefer Karajan's greater urgency, but this recording has better clarity.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: Symphony No.2 in E minor, op.27. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Currently the Adagio. I'm really enjoying this symphony, it's my first time hearing it. I am reading this recording features a "cut" version of the symphony with some material removed. I'm wondering how much has been cut, as it's still pretty long (~47 minutes). Regardless I think it's a great performance. The Philadelphia strings sound as great as their "velvety" reputation suggests. It's perfect for this material. Still, I would like to hear a Russian take on this music too, perhaps Ashkenazy or even Mariss Jansons w/ the St. Petersburg Philharmonic.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128128


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concerto No. 3 in G, K. 216
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D, K. 218
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219

Festival Strings Lucerne
Daniel Dodds, leader
Arabella Steinbacher, violin


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*
_
Dufay Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous C.1390*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

The last three sonatas in wonderfully rich performances by Arrau.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Piano Sonata No.2. Idil Biret. An absolutely riveting performance. I love this CD... a stone cold classic in my book.


----------



## WVdave

New Year's Concert from Vienna
Kathleen Battle, Soprano 
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert Von Karajan 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 419 616-2, CD, Album, UK, Europe & US, 1987.


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Music for Advent and Christmas_
*Aquitarian Monasteries (12th century)*
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby, Barbara Thornton - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and New York Chamber Symphony in music of Walter Piston:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Academic Festival Overture

Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

You Mean the World to Me

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Julia Kleiter (soprano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Jochen Rieder

Abraham: Diwanpüppchen (from Die Blume von Hawaii)
Abraham: Reich mir zum Abschied noch einmal die Hände (from Victor und ihr Husar)
Benatzky: Es muss was wunderbares sein
Heymann: Irgendwo auf der Welt (from Der Blonde Traum)
Kalman: Grüß mir mein Wien (from Gräfin Mariza)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Künneke, Eduard: Das Lied vom Leben des Schrenk (from Die Grosse Sünderin)
Lehár: Dein ist mein ganzes Herz (from Das Land des Lächelns)
Lehár: Freunde, das Leben ist lebenswert (from Giuditta)
Lehár: Gern hab' ich die Frau'n geküßt (from Paganini)
Lehár: Hab' ein blaues Himmelbett (Serenade from Frasquita)
May, H: Ein Lied geht um die Welt
Spoliansky: Heute Nacht oder nie (from Das Lied einer Nacht)
Stolz, R: Frag nicht, warum ich gehe (from Das lied ist aus)
Stolz, R: Im Traum hast Du mir alles erlaubt (from Das Liebeskommando)
Tauber: Du bist die Welt für mich


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Dimace

HUGE (in every aspect) LP, my friends, from the old music specialist *Ton Koopman*. Internationally very highly regarded as a value artistically and as collectible (Philips). *The Harpsichord concertos HOB XVIII 4 & 6 from J. Haydn.*









(Tomorrow I will post something for the Christmas, to accompany my wishes to you all...)


----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier - Ballets de Village

Le Concert Spirituel, Herve Niquet

Ballets (4) de village en trio, Op. 52
Cinquieme gentillesse, Op. 45
Deuixieme ballet, Op. 52
Premier ballet, Op. 52
Premiere serenade ou Simphonie francoise, Op. 39
Quatrieme ballet, Op. 52
Serenades ou simphonies (2) francoises en 3 parties, Op. 39
Troisieme ballet, Op. 52


----------



## Jacck

*Cherubini - Medea*
Callas


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra

Abbey Simon (piano)

Hamburger Symphoniker, Heribert Beissel

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2

In memory of Abbey Simon who died last week .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jacck said:


> *Cherubini - Medea*
> Callas


Which one? There are six recordings featuring Callas

Florence, 1953 - Gui
La Scala, 1953 - Bernstein
Studio/La Scala 1957 - Serafin
Dallas, 1958 - Rescigno
London, 1959 - Rescigno
La Scala, 1961 - Schippers

of which the best are Florence, La Scala 1953 and Dallas, though the best sound is found on the studio and London 1959 versions.

That said, Callas is still better than anyone else in the role.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Davis's _Firebird_ with the Concertgebouw has to be one of the best out there; absolutely thrilling and beauitfully played.


----------



## Barbebleu

Angela Hewitt - Bach,6 Partitas. Later version. Rather good.


----------



## Jacck

Tsaraslondon said:


> Which one? There are six recordings featuring Callas
> 
> Florence, 1953 - Gui
> La Scala, 1953 - Bernstein
> Studio/La Scala 1957 - Serafin
> Dallas, 1958 - Rescigno
> London, 1959 - Rescigno
> La Scala, 1961 - Schippers
> 
> of which the best are Florence, La Scala 1953 and Dallas, though the best sound is found on the studio and London 1959 versions.
> 
> That said, Callas is still better than anyone else in the role.


Studio/La Scala 1957 - Serafin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to piano trios by Haydn, then discovered this thing...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jacck said:


> Studio/La Scala 1957 - Serafin


Predictably it has the best sound but Callas was not in good health at the time of the recording, and Serafin's is a bit dull, especially when compared to Gui, Bernstein and Rescigno in Dallas. The Dallas performance also profits from Vickers as Giasone and Beganza as Neris, and Callas is on electrifying form.

That said, it might be easier to find the Bernstein, which is also thrilling, as it was part of Warner's recent Callas Live releases.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

CD 6

*Rossini Overtures*

La Scala di Seta
L'Italiana in Algeri
Il Barbiere di Siviglia
La Gazza Ladra
Semiramide
Guillaume Tell

+ Pas de trois from Guillaume Tell

Sparkling performances recorded in 1958 and 1960 in Kingsway Hall, with the Philharmonia on top form.


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtedude: Opera Omnia I* Ton Koopman on Challenge


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Codex Las Huelgas*

Music from 13th Century Spain.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra. An excellent recording... If you're allergic to slow, you might prefer something like Gardiner/ORR, but this one does it for me.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie*
Concerto Vocale, René Jacobs


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> Which one? There are six recordings featuring Callas
> 
> Florence, 1953 - Gui
> La Scala, 1953 - Bernstein
> *Studio/La Scala 1957 - Serafin*
> Dallas, 1958 - Rescigno
> London, 1959 - Rescigno
> La Scala, 1961 - Schippers
> 
> of which the best are Florence, La Scala 1953 and Dallas, though the best sound is found on the studio and London 1959 versions.
> 
> That said, Callas is still better than anyone else in the role.


Blindfolded! Tulio was more than tutor and mentor for Maria. And more than a great Italian Opera maestro...


----------



## Rogerx

A Christmas Caroll from Westminster Abbey

Robert Quinney (organ)

The Choir of Westminster Abbey, James O'Donnell

trad.: I saw three ships
anon.: I Saw Three Ships
anon.: In dulci jubilo
trad.: Joys seven
Chilcott: Shepherd's Carol
Dove: The three Kings
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Head, M: The Little Road to Bethlehem
Lavino: Nativity
Leighton: A Christmas Carol, Op. 21
Mathias: Ave Rex, Op. 45
Pearsall: In dulci jubilo
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Rutter: Dormi, Jesu
Walton: All this time


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Really enjoying this performance, it's my first time hearing it. Nice and lush and rich. This might be Brahms' answer to the Pastoral symphony.

I think I like this album artwork better:










... other than that I hate when the conductor's name is bigger than the orchestra AND the composer... :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Blindfolded! Tulio was more than tutor and mentor for Maria. And more than a great Italian Opera maestro...


Indeed he was, but that didn't make him the best conductor for *Medea*. Maybe it had something to do with his lack of stage experience with the opera. His conducting is most like Gui's, who concept is also classical in style, but Gui is altogether more vital. Serafin's a bit staid and dull in comparison to the others.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.5, op.53. Vladimir Ashkenazy. Not a bad performance at all. I think he would have done the old masters Sviatoslav Richter and Vladimir Horowitz proud. There's only so many out there who can play this music.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Beethoven seemed like an excellent way to start off the workweek...


----------



## canouro

*Charpentier: Pastorale de Noël*
William Christie, Les Arts Florissants


----------



## flamencosketches

One last great piece to cap off the morning before work:










*Robert Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, op.54. Sviatoslav Richter, Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra. For some reason I've always struggled a bit to really appreciate this concerto, but this is definitely the greatest recording of it I've heard (I think I have 4 others). From the DG Pianist of the Century box:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'/ Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'/ Hebrides Overture, Op. 26


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Monteux in top form


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Earlier I had on some Haydn symphonies with Adam Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Now I put on Shostakovich symphony no. 10 with Mariss Jansons/Bavarian RSO. Will soon see how popular that is with my wife...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*Shostakovich: Sonata No.2 Mov 1 and 2. *






*Shostakovich: Sonata No. 2 Mov 3 Finale *

*Valentina Lisitsa*










*Cal Band march to Memorial Stadium vs. USC 2017 Berkeley California*

I was in that band about 50 years ago. I played trombone. The uniforms are the same. There were no females in the band at that time.


----------



## Enthusiast

88keys said:


> Hello. This is my first post--looks like a great site. As you can tell from my screen name, I love and play the piano. Despite rather poor sound, this is a great recording.


Welcome to the forum. I agree about those performances but also sadly about the sound! I have a lot of Richter in my collection and have found his Prague recordings to sound quite good and then there was a Brilliant box that had lots of different recordings (many amazingly good) and mostly with OK sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

The main work here is the Walton viola concerto - a near perfect recording of it - but the whole record is good.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 9_

*W. F. Bach - Overture to the Christmas cantata "O Wunder" (Haenchen/Berlin Classic CD)
D. Scarlatti - Sonata Pastorale, K513 (Kipnis/EMI CD)
Ryba - Czech Christmas Mass (Matl/Supraphon LP)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Polonaises


----------



## canouro

*Piae Cantiones*
Utopia Chamber Choir, Andrew Lawrence-King


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets- Nos. 1-3

Melos Quartett


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> *Codex Las Huelgas*
> 
> Music from 13th Century Spain.


An excellent boxed set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128147


*George Frideric Handel*

Semele

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

Smetana: Festive Overture in D major, Op. 4
Smetana: Hakon Jarl
Smetana: Richard III
Smetana: Shakespeare Fanfares
Smetana: Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations
Smetana: The Fisherman
Smetana: The Prague Carnival - Introduction & Polonaise
Smetana: Venkovanka, The Peasant Woman - polka
Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp


----------



## Rtnrlfy

One track in and the shivers are already down my spine... I'm partial to Vaughan Williams anyway but this is a gorgeous recording so far.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some seasonal ballet.


----------



## robin4

*Benjamin Britten: "A Ceremony of Carols" *

Christ Church Oxford 1982





A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28, is a choral piece by Benjamin Britten, scored for three-part treble chorus, solo voices, and harp.

Written for Christmas, it consists of eleven movements, with text from The English Galaxy of Shorter Poems, edited by Gerald Bullett. The text is principally in Middle English, with some Latin and Early Modern English.

The piece was written in 1942 while Britten was at sea, travelling from the United States to England.

Movements

1.1	1. "Procession" ("Hodie Christus natus est", Gregorian antiphon to the Magnificat at Second Vespers of Christmas)
1.2	2. "Wolcum Yole!"
1.3	3. "There is no rose" (Trinity College MS 0.3.58, early 15c)
1.4	4. "That yongë child"
1.5	5. "Balulalow" (the brothers Wedderburn, fl. 1548)
1.6	6. "As Dew in Aprille" (Sloane 2593, first quarter 15c)
1.7	7. "This Little Babe" (from Robert Southwell's "Newe Heaven, Newe Warre", 1595)
1.8	8. "Interlude" (harp solo)
1.9	9. "In Freezing Winter Night" (Southwell)
1.10	10. "Spring Carol" (16c., also set by William Cornysh)
1.11	11. "Deo gracias - Adam lay i-bounden" (Sloane 2593)
1.12	12. "Recession" ("Hodie Christus natus est")

3. "There is no rose" (Trinity College MS 0.3.58, early 15c)

"There is no Rose" presents a more reverent tone than the previous movement, as the choir admires the beauty of the birth of Jesus Christ. The sopranos and altos sing the melody in a soft, prayerful manner, while the rest of the ensemble occasionally joins them to sing in unison. This is a macaronic piece, meaning the text is in both a vernacular language (English, in this case) and Latin.

Text:

There is no rose of such vertu
As is the rose that bare Jesu.
Alleluia, Alleluia,

For in this rose conteinèd was
Heaven and earth in litel space,
Res miranda, Res miranda.

By that rose we may well see
There be one God in persons three,
Pares forma, pares forma.

The aungels sungen the shepherds to:
Gloria in excelsis, gloria in excelsis Deo!
Gaudeamus, gaudeamus.

Leave we all this werldly mirth,
and follow we this joyful birth.

Transeamus, Transeamus, Transeamus.
Alleluia, Res miranda, Pares forma, Gaudeamus,
Transeamus.


----------



## Guest

No.8 from this set. Quite a scalding performance!


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent and rather striking mass:


----------



## Guest

"The Rite of Spring" is perhaps foolhardy to attempt as a solo piano work, but Achatz makes a persuasive case for it and "The Firebird" excerpts, too. Pontinen's "Petrushka" is good, too, but the piano sound is thin and sterile--so is "The Firebird's." They are digital recordings while "The Rite" is analog. Hmm...


----------



## Guest

Telemann, Table Music, First Series










I've generally been of the prejudice that J.S. Bach and perhaps Handel were the best of the Baroque, but the Quartet and Trio from this first series are beautiful works of the first rank. This recording from 1965 features Bruggen, as well as well as Anner Bylsma, who is a noble presence whenever he has an exposed line.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I always preferred Also sprach Zarathustra from the same disc (and still do), but this is a smoking performance as well and indeed a great work. Enjoying it as much as ever. Reiner is becoming one of my favorite old-school conductors. He (and that '50s Chicago Symphony sound) is just perfect for Strauss. Not something I'm always in the mood to hear, but when I am, it hits hard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nearing the end of La clemenza di Tito in a recording by John Eliot Gardiner. That's the 4th version I've heard. My wife says I'm in an opera-craze which makes me a bit sad...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - fifth and final instalment of his various piano works tonight.

_Vier Impromptus_ D935 (1827):
_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):










_Fantasia_ in F-minor D940 (1828):
_Allegro_ [_Lebensstürme_] in A-minor D947 (1828):










_Grand Rondeau_ in A D951 (1828):










Piano Sonata [no.21] in B-flat D960 (1828):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Franz Schubert - fifth and final instalment of his various piano works tonight.


I was listening to a pop music podcast, and the interviewee said, "Who the **** listens to Schubert?" I'd say more do than he thinks.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream plays Bach* + George Malcolm on harpsichord on RCA 








Lute Suites on the guitar and sonatas on Guitar and Harpsichord. Excellent. And that completes my pre Christmas serious listening!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> I was listening to a pop music podcast, and the interviewee said, "Who the **** listens to Schubert?" I'd say more do than he thinks.


Maybe one day a visitation of the Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come might make him see the light. :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I was listening to a pop music podcast, and the interviewee said, "Who the **** listens to Schubert?" I'd say more do than he thinks.


In what context? 










*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Ormandy could be a pretty damn great conductor when he wanted to be. I don't know much about Entremont but I have a few CDs of his and I find them quite good, if not exactly fascinating for their interpretive insight. Are there any fans of his here?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Geza Anda on piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> In what context? ?


He was talking about the pervasiveness of pop music in worldwide culture, I guess implying that Schubert was irrelevant as far as contributing to what the world is listening to now.


----------



## Eramire156

*Schubert Piano Trios, just because I like being a contrarian...*

*Franz Schubert
Piano Trio no.1, D.898
Piano Trio no.2, D.929









Eugene Istomin 
Alexander Schneider 
Pablo Casals

Rudolf Serkin 
Adolf Busch 
Hermann Busch*

D.898 recorded 1951, D.929 recorded 1935


----------



## Guest

A superb set even if the multi-keyboard concertos lack a bit of clarity/separation.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Scriabin, Symphony no 1, "Hymne an die Kunst" with the Staatliche SO der UdSSR, under J. Swetlanow.* I don't change this performance with anything on this small world. Swetlanow makes the word perfection to sound very small and meaningless. If you want to have one set with Alex's Symphonies choose Swetlanow. You will never need something more. (With Larissa Awdejewa (MS) and Anton Grigorjew (T))


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Bunte Blätter, op.99 & Albumblätter, op.124. Tobias Koch. This is a great CD. Very scholarly performances, yet still deeply felt. I got it for an absolute steal at $4 brand new. Filling in a gap in my Schumann piano music library too. Highly recommended to any fans of Romantic "informed performance practice".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphonies by Haydn in minor keys. So far no. 95 & 83 and now no. 80. In some periods I listen to a lot of Haydn symphonies. I didn't hear the recording by Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra and Adam Fischer before. Had to order the London symphonies.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Beautiful end to a not so beautiful day.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets - Nos. 4-6

Melos Quartett


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> Indeed he was, but that didn't make him the best conductor for *Medea*. Maybe it had something to do with his lack of stage experience with the opera. His conducting is most like Gui's, who concept is also classical in style, but Gui is altogether more vital. Serafin's a bit staid and dull in comparison to the others.


Ja! But you don' buy Medea because of Tulio, but because of Maria.  The 1957 performance is maybe her best (most famous certainly) in this role. If I were you, I had bought everything and to have my head in peace! Every Maria's performance is unique. You can never have enough of her.

(I don't like generally a lot the Italian maestros… You can't compare Lennie and Tulio, for example)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128161


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto in C major for violin, RV 177
Concerto in D major for violin, RV 222
Concerto in E minor for violin, RV 273
Concerto in F major for violin, RV 295
Concerto in B flat major for violin, RV 375
Concerto in C major for violin RV 191

Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor and harpsichord
Giuliano Carmignola, Baroque violin

2001


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral music of Sir John Tavener:










*Ex Maria Virgine*
1.Verbum Caro
2.Nowell! Nowell! Out of Your Sleep
3.Remember O Thou Man
4.Sweet was the Song
5.Ave Rex Angelorum
6.There is no Rose
7.Ding! Dong! Merrily on high
8.Rocking
9.Unto us is born a Son
10.Verbum Caro
11.*Birthday Sleep*
12.*O, Do Not Move*
13.*A Nativity*
14.*Marienhymne*
15.*O Thou Gentle Light*
16.*Angels*


----------



## AeolianStrains

Enthusiast said:


> Some seasonal ballet.
> 
> View attachment 128149


I really like this recording, and coincidentally I was listening to it last night.


----------



## Guest

Stunning from start to finish.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Disc 2


----------



## Dimace

*Superb 2XCds set from Erato, with some of the best V. D' Indy's works!* Jour d' Ete a La Montagne, Poeme de Montagnes (very lyric), Suite in D etc. Must for the French music fans. (D' Indy was a big inspiration for Arnold Schönberg. His string quartets (especially the first) they have many similarities with those of Schönberg. (which I presented few weeks ago) Modern listening with romantic and feeling. For me a better experience than the Austrian.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Awards:

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Rogerx

> 

O Heiland, Reiß die Himmel auf - Chorwerke der Romantik zu Advent und Weihnachten

(O Savior, open the sky - choral works of romanticism for Advent and Christmas)

Capella St. Crucis Hannover & Florian Lohmann

Brahms: O Heiland, reiss die Himmel auf, Op. 74 No. 2
Cornelius: Weihnachtslieder (6), Op. 8: Drei Kön'ge wandern aus Morgenland
Herzogenberg, L: Weihnachtslied
Mendelssohn: Weihnachten
Reger: Schlaf, mein Kindelein
Rheinberger: Mass in E flat major, Op. 109 'Cantus Missae'
Schreck: Wie soll ich dich empfangen
Thiel: Es sungen drei Engel
Thiel: Herbei, O ihr Gläubigen
Thiel: In dulci jubilo
Thiel: Preis sei Gott
Volbach: Zu Bethlehem geboren
Weinreis: Es kommt ein Schiff, geladen


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Ja! But you don' buy Medea because of Tulio, but because of Maria.  The 1957 performance is maybe her best (most famous certainly) in this role. If I were you, I had bought everything and to have my head in peace! Every Maria's performance is unique. You can never have enough of her.
> 
> (I don't like generally a lot the Italian maestros… You can't compare Lennie and Tulio, for example)


But my point is that the 1957 studio set is far from her best (though it's still a lot better than anyone else). She was not in good health for the sessions and in consequence is more restrained. She is at her considerable, thrilling best in Florence and Milan in 1953 and in Dallas in 1958.


----------



## Rogerx

Libertà!

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Siobhan Stagg (soprano), Serena Malfi (mezzo), Linard Vrielink (tenor), John Chest (baritone), Nahuel di Pierro (bass-baritone)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon



> Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2019
> 
> Beautifully performed and thoroughly enjoyable…The three overtures go with a swing, the fiery Thamos overture being especially suitable for 'The Debauchee Punished'…Whether or not you go along with Pichon's meta-operas, this is an excellent selection that shows Mozart preparing for the three comic masterpieces.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing my countdown of minor-key symphonies by Haydn. No. 52 now. Later I'm sure my wife wants Christmas songs with orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Tsaraslondon

How the great records survive!

First issued on LP in 1966, Schwarzkopf's _Vier letzte Lieder_ with Szell has never been out of the catalogue and this coupling, which added a further seven songs recorded in 1969, was issued on CD in 1985. An EMI best seller, it was one of those releases that was on permanent order when I worked in MDC, London at various periods in the late 80s and early 90s.

This was the version by which I came to know Strauss's glorious final paean to the soprano voice, and though I now have many other versions, it is the one to which I always return, the one that I hear in my mind's ear whenever I think of the music. There is something so personal in Schwarzkopf's response to the texts and one senses the deep rapport between her and Szell. The twelve additional orchestral songs are just as wonderful. One of my desert island discs.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD6

pianosonatas KV576-570-331-457-


----------



## Rogerx

.

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*The Nutcracker*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

One of my favorite recordings, recently found on vinyl...


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> *Codex Las Huelgas*
> 
> Music from 13th Century Spain.


I would love this but the Amazon prices are horrific.


----------



## Barbebleu

Tsaraslondon said:


> How the great records survive!
> 
> First issued on LP in 1966, Schwarzkopf's _Vier letzte Lieder_ with Szell has never been out of the catalogue and this coupling, which added a further seven songs recorded in 1969, was issued on CD in 1985. An EMI best seller, it was one of those releases that was on permanent order when I worked in MDC, London at various periods in the late 80s and early 90s.
> 
> This was the version by which I came to know Strauss's glorious final paean to the soprano voice, and though I now have many other versions, it is the one to which I always return, the one that I hear in my mind's ear whenever I think of the music. There is something so personal in Schwarzkopf's response to the texts and one senses the deep rapport between her and Szell. The twelve additional orchestral songs are just as wonderful. One of my desert island discs.


Couldn't agree more. Not to everyone's taste but definitely to mine.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 - Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony and Hila Plitmann in Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price : Christams songs

Vienna Philharmonic*, Herbert von Karajan ‎

Silent Night 
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing 
We Three Kings Of Orient Are 
Angels We Have Heard On High 
O Tannenbaum 
God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen 
It Came Upon The Midnight Clear 
Von Himmel Hoch 
Sweet Li'L Jesus 
Ave Maria 
O Holy Night 
Ave Maria 
Alleluja (From Exsultate, Jubilate, K165)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Christmas Carols*

Gardiner is at his absolute best conducting choral music, and his Monteverdi Choir are stunning in this collection of Christmas music from across the centuries.


----------



## Enthusiast

A work that may not be in fashion at the moment (?) but it is really too great to be subject to fashion. I've been meaning to listen to it for days and have finally gotten around to it. Aahh.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


In that last picture he looks like a villain in a Bond movie.

"Do you want me to talk?"

"No, Mr. Bond. I want you to listen to Mozart."


----------



## Dimace

*Merry Christmas! Frohes Weihnachtsfest! Buon Noel! Buon Natale!*


----------



## Rogerx

Catoire - Works for Violin & Piano.

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin) & Anna Zassimova (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Final Day_

*Lehar - Overture to "Rose de Noel" (Bonneau/M10 CD)
Jongen - Fantaisie sur deux noels populaires wallons (Kofman/Cypres CD)
Vaughn Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves (Gould/RCA LP)
Honneger - Christmas Cantata (Ansermet/London LP)*


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in songs to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## robin4

*Olivier Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jésus*

*Ashley Hribar *





Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus ("Twenty looks at the child Jesus") is a suite of 20 pieces for solo piano by the French composer Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992). The work is a meditation on the infancy of Jesus. It was composed in 1944 for Yvonne Loriod. A typical performance lasts about two hours.

There are 20 movements:

Regard du Père ("Contemplation of the Father")
Regard de l'étoile ("Contemplation of the star")
L'échange ("The exchange")
Regard de la Vierge ("Contemplation of the Virgin")
Regard du Fils sur le Fils ("Contemplation of the Son upon the Son")
Par Lui tout a été fait ("Through Him everything was made")
Regard de la Croix ("Contemplation of the Cross")
Regard des hauteurs ("Contemplation of the heights")
Regard du temps ("Contemplation of time")
Regard de l'Esprit de joie ("Contemplation of the joyful Spirit")
Première communion de la Vierge ("The Virgin's first communion")
La parole toute puissante ("The all-powerful word")
*Noël ("Christmas")*
Regard des Anges ("Contemplation of the Angels")
Le baiser de l'Enfant-Jésus ("The kiss of the Infant Jesus")
Regard des prophètes, des bergers et des Mages ("Contemplation of the prophets, the shepherds and the Magi")
Regard du silence ("Contemplation of silence")
Regard de l'Onction terrible ("Contemplation of the awesome Anointing")
Je dors, mais mon cœur veille ("I sleep, but my heart keeps watch")
Regard de l'Église d'amour ("Contemplation of the Church of love")



_"My faith is the grand drama of my life.

I'm a believer, so I sing words of God to those who have no faith."

Olivier Messiaen

_


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège- John Neschling
Recorded: March - April 2016
Recording Venue: Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Prokofiev: Selections from the ballet 'Cinderella, Op. 87*

The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra

*Dima Slobodeniouk *





Cinderella Op. 87 is a ballet composed by Sergei Prokofiev to a scenario by Nikolai Volkov. It is one of his most popular and melodious compositions, and has inspired a great many choreographers since its inception.

Cinderella is notable for its jubilant music, lush scenery, and for the comic double-roles of the step-sisters (which can be performed in travesti), more mad than bad in this treatment.


----------



## Bourdon

Barbebleu said:


> I would love this but the Amazon prices are horrific.


This one is not so bad,I do not know what the condition is but it is a fine box to look for.

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Labyrinth-Celebration-Middle-Renaissance/dp/B00205RKMO


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 2 from this stimulating set - it is 100% Brahms but not quite as we have known it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

L'Ascension
Livre D'Orgue


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> In that last picture he looks like a villain in a Bond movie.
> 
> "Do you want me to talk?"
> 
> "No, Mr. Bond. I want you to listen to Mozart."


His wife looks away....,but you are right he looks quiet uncomfortable like he is got caught


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes
*

I keep saying I don't like Chopin, but I like the nocturnes and the preludes and the concertos. Maybe even the etudes, come to think about it. I think I've been lying to myself.


----------



## robin4

*Frederic Chopin: Scherzo, No. 2, Op 31*

*Evgeny Kissin*





_"Simplicity is the final achievement. After one has played a vast quantity of notes and more notes, it is simplicity that emerges as the crowning reward of art."

Frederic Chopin_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Etudes
*

Mr. Perahia is looking at me with disdain that I would dare to say that I didn't like Chopin. Okay, I've repented. It's a Christmas miracle. Or something.


----------



## senza sordino

The previous couple of mornings

Handel Messiah 









Suk A Fairy Tale, Prokofiev Love of Three Oranges Suite, Ravel Mother Goose Suite









Britten A Ceremony of Carols and lots of other music, this months BBC Music Magazine CD









Tchaikovsky The Nutcracker I never tire of this, fantastic music









All the usual carols


----------



## Enthusiast

Zehetmair puts down his baton and returns to the violin. These are works that are partly (for me) about the sound and colour so the more recordings I have of great violinists playing them the happier I am. I listened to the 1st sonata and the 1st partita - wonderful!


----------



## Itullian

More of this wonderful set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes, Jeux*

Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th and 5th suites ....









Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 1 & 2

Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I was not previously familiar with this composer, but I enjoyed listening to this release. That's one good thing about Qobuz--I can check out unfamiliar composers and performers without having to blindly buy something!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128179


A Ceremony of Carols

The Toronto Children's Chorus
Jean Ashworth Bartle, director

2003


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part one today.

_Messe solennelle_ for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and large orchestra WoO (1824):










_La mort de Cléopâtre_ - scène lyrique for soprano and orchestra WoO [Text: Pierre-Ange Vieillard] (1829):










Overture from the abandoned 'drame lyrique' _Les francs-juges_ op.3 (1825-26):
_Waverley_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra after Sir Walter Scott op.1 (1827-28):
_Le roi Lear_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra after William Shakespeare op.4 (1831):
_Symphonie fantastique_ for orchestra op.14 (1830 - rev. by 1845 and 1855):
_Lélio, ou Le retour à la vie_ [_Lélio, or the Return to Life_] - 'monodrame lyrique' for narrator ***, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.14b [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Albert du Boys] (1830-32 - rev. 1855):










(*** narrative not included in this recording)


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> This one is not so bad,I do not know what the condition is but it is a fine box to look for.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Labyrinth-Celebration-Middle-Renaissance/dp/B00205RKMO


I looked back at the order I made in 2011 and it was $46.00


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just found out about this recording from June with one of my big heroes, Franz Halasz. YEY!!!


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets - Nos. 7-9

Melos Quartett


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony # 38 in D minor, K 504 "Prague"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I only have time for the first movement, but I never noticed how much detail the slower tempo brings out in this piece. I'm hearing things I never noticed before.


----------



## Itullian

Pleasantly surprised!
Excellent Schumann from Mehta.
Great sound


----------



## Itullian

Great cycle!!


----------



## AeolianStrains

Britten Conducts Mozart, Symphonies 25 & 29. There serenade is from a different release, but it's nice, too.

I'm having a hard time picking a favorite recording of the 25th. I wish Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra would release a version, as I really enjoyed their versions of the later symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Encouraged by her remake of the Partitas, I thought I'd try her WTC--it's excellent, too, so far.


----------



## 13hm13

When xmas music doesn't sound like "Deck the Halls" and "12 Days", I like it:









Corelli - Torelli: Christmas Concertos [Christopher Hogwood]


----------



## 13hm13

Handel Concerti Grossi Opus 6 Nos. 4, 5, 6, 7 & 12










Warner Classics ("Teldec")Catalog number: 4509-98695-2
Record date: 1982


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Preludes and Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. *Sviatoslav Richter*, from the DG box set _Pianist of the Century_


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erbach - De Lassus - Desprez - Du Fay - Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite" and Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring":


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Beethoven's Complete Piano Sonatas

Nos. 1-3

Yves Nat


----------



## Rogerx

Carols for Christmas Morning

Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)

The Choir of New College Oxford


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 3 
Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra
London 120700, CD, Album, Mono, US, 1992.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven iano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1 Piano Sonata No. 2 in A Major, Op. 2, No. 2/Piano Sonata No. 3 in C Major, Op. 2, No. 3

Igor Levit


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Dimace

The young* Paul *plays masterfully two Beethoven 's sonatas:* The Nr. 21 (Waldstein) and Nr.32 op.111* (the Jazzy… So I call this sonata. It is so super modern). Excellent LP from USA from the label *Recital Record*. History pure.









Here the op.111 from another Beethoven's God:* Den Daniel!* Unbelievable performance of the extra-extra class. The man is phenomenon.


----------



## Rogerx

Jose Viana da Mota: Complete Orchestral Works

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto

Chula do Douro
Dona Ines de Castro - Overture
Impromptus (3) on Portuguese Popular Motifs
Symphony À Pátria 'To the Fatherland'
Vito


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Barbara Schlick (soprano), Yvonne Naef (Contralto), Christoph Prégardien (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in works commissioned by the chorus:










*Joseph Phibbs* - Lullay, lullay, thou lytil child
*Bob Chilcott* - Ave Maria
*Somtow Sucharitkul* - Clare-Voyance
*Carl Rutti* - Amen
*Thomas Hewitt Jones and Sir Andrew Motion* - Formation
*Thomas Hewitt Jones* - The Winding Road
*Will Todd* - Songs of Peace
*English Trad.* - Drink to me only


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Vladimir Horowitz, Fritz Reiner, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. Holy ******, what an amazing performance. Horowitz is just dazzling here. I can't believe he can play such a monstrously virtuosic solo part with such precision. I may even prefer it to Rachmaninoff's own performance. Of course, the sound is a plus, and Horowitz plays with nigh equivalent poetry and sensibility. An utterly amazing recording. If you are a fan of Rachmaninoff's music, and haven't heard this recording, what are you doing?! Go listen to it now!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems

Orchestre National de Lille, Jun Märkl


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. This music has never connected with me as much as now. I am in awe of the divine architecture of this music. It is downright Baroque. So much intricate inner voice interplay. Klemperer somehow manages to bring out so many details while never losing sight of the monumental architecture of the whole. Definitely one of the 5 or so greatest symphonies ever written.


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Capriccio brillant for Piano and Orchestra, op.22, on this:








Reinecke, Mendelssohn, Rheinberger - Works for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## robin4

I saw this ballet performed when I was in high school.

The below orchestra of young musicians does a SPECTACULAR job.






*Aaron Copland: "Billy the Kid" Suite*

NYO2

conducted by Giancarlo Guerrero, at Carnegie Hall.

NYO2 is an orchestral training program for* talented young instrumentalists ages 14-17* created by Carnegie Hall's Weill Music Institute (WMI).

The story follows the life of the infamous outlaw Billy the Kid. It begins with the sweeping song "The Open Prairie" and shows many pioneers trekking westward. The action shifts to a small frontier town, in which a young Billy and his mother are present. His mother is killed by a stray bullet during a gunfight and he stabs her killer, then goes on the run.

The ballet ends with "The Open Prairie" theme and pioneers once again travelling west.





By 1840, nearly 7 million Americans-40 percent of the nation's population-lived in the trans-Appalachian West.

Following a trail blazed by Lewis and Clark, most of these people had left their homes in the East in search of economic opportunity.

Like Thomas Jefferson, many of these pioneers associated westward migration, land ownership and farming with freedom.

In Europe, large numbers of factory workers formed a dependent and seemingly permanent working class;

by contrast, in the United States, the western frontier offered the possibility of independence and upward mobility for all.

In 1843, one thousand pioneers took to the Oregon Trail as part of the "Great Emigration."



_"Listening to the Fifth Symphony of Ralph Vaughan Williams is like staring at a cow for 45 minutes."

Aaron Copland_


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Listening to my Schumann set personally autographed by Mr. Zinman. (That would sound impressive, but I picked it up in a used CD store. Apparently the owner and Mr. Zinmam had a falling out.)


----------



## Janspe

*C. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33
Н. Я. Мясковский: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*
Philharmonia Orchestra, led by Sir Malcom Sargent
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









Quite an early Rostropovich recording, this one. Great music, should be heard in the concert halls more often. It says everywhere that the Saint-Saëns A minor is an ultra-popular concerto, but I've never heard it live! With cello concertos, it's always Dvořák, Elgar or Shostakovich 1st.


----------



## Rogerx

Sound of Christmas

Minuit, Chretiens (O Holy Night) (Placido Domingo)
Leise rieselt der Schnee (Edita Gruberova)
Adeste Fideles (Peter Hofmann)
Ave Maria (Mirella Freni)
Jingle Bells (Kurt Rydl)
Von Himmel hoch (Wiener Sangerknaben)
White Christmas (Jose Carrerras)
Mille Cherubini in Coro (Katia Ricciarelli)
Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town (Kurt Rudl)
Frohliche Weihnacht uberall (Edda Moser)
Die Post Troika (Peter Kvorsky)
Silent Night (Placido Domingo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Sonata No. 2

*

Zoltan Kocsis on piano.


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
Heinrich Schütz - Henry Purcell - Andrea Gabrieli - Claudio Monteverdi - Michael Praetorious 
Heinrich Schütz Choir
- Paul Esswood, Ian Partridge, Stafford Dean - soloists
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Camden Wind Ensemble
Charles Spinks - organ
Sir Roger Norrington - conductor
_
London_


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*


----------



## robin4

*Samuel Barber: Andromache's Farewell Op. 39 *

Orquestra Sinfônica de Sergipe

Maestro Luiz Fernando Malheiro

*Soprano Daniella Carvalho *





Text from " The Trojan Women " by Euripides

So you must die, my son,
my best-beloved, my own,
by savage hands and leave
your Mother comfortless.
Hector's valiant spirit, shield of thousands,
is death to his own son.

My wedding day! it was my sorrow
that day I came to Hector's house
to bear my son. He was to be
Lord of all Asia and not for Greeks to slaughter.
My boy, you are weeping.
Do you know then what awaits you?



I bought the above LP 50 years ago.

"Cleverness is not wisdom."

Euripides


----------



## Eramire156

*Schubert, and Mozart, this Christmas morning*

CD 1 from the Willi Boskovsky Decca box set









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Trio in E flat major, k.498

Alfred Boskovsky 
Willi Boskovsky 
Walter Panhofer

Franz Schubert 
String Trio in B flat major, D.471

Willi Boskovsky 
Rudolf Strassner
Robert Scheiwein

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet in D major k.499
String Quartet in B flat major k.589

Vienna Philharmonic Quartet *


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Janspe

*A. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Sir Adrian Boult
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









There's no denying the significance of this amazing, _amazing_ piece. A jaw-dropping artistic statement, make no mistake! Listening to this concerto feels like experiencing an entire lifetime all at once, and then some. It's a probing piece that makes you think, but it's also just so _damn_ beautiful that it almost hurts. Dvořák is such a great composer...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part two today.

_Grande Messe des morts_ for large mixed choir and large orchestra op.5 (1837):










_Harold en Italie_ - symphony for viola and orchestra, after Lord Byron op.16 (1834):
Overture from the 'opéra semi-seria' _Benvenuto Cellini_ op.23 (1836-38): 
_Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale_ for orchestra with finale for mixed choir op.15 [Text: Antoni Deschamps] (1840):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> * Dvořák is such a great composer...*


*

I haven't appreciated what Dvořák is doing as a composer as much I should. I just purchased David Hurwitz's guide to Dvorak, and I hope to make some discoveries next year, including this piece.*


----------



## Janspe

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't appreciated what Dvořák is doing as a composer as much I should. I just purchased David Hurwitz's guide to Dvorak, and I hope to make some discoveries next year, including this piece.


2020 will be a great year for you, if you embark on such a journey of Dvořák-related discoveries! Make sure to report your experiences to the Dvořák thread at the Composer Guestbooks forum. I'm not terribly fond of Hurwitz's review style, but when he likes something, he _really_ throws a lot of praise at it. Dvořák definitely deserves that!


----------



## robin4

*Nikolai Medtner (1880-1951): Piano Sonata No.1 in F minor, op. 5*

*Boris Berezovsky, piano*





Nikolai Karlovich Medtner was a Russian composer and pianist. After a period of comparative obscurity in the twenty-five years immediately after his death, he is now becoming recognized as one of the most significant Russian composers for the piano.



A younger contemporary of Sergei Rachmaninoff and Alexander Scriabin, he wrote a substantial number of compositions, all of which include the piano.

His works include fourteen piano sonatas, three violin sonatas, three piano concerti, a piano quintet, two works for two pianos, many shorter piano pieces, a few shorter works for violin and piano, and 108 songs including two substantial works for vocalise.

His* 38 Skazki* (generally known as *"Fairy Tales"* in English but more correctly translated as "Tales") for piano solo contain some of his most original music.

The First Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5, is a four-movement work from 1901 suggesting the style of Scriabin or Rachmaninoff, but nonetheless original. Medtner's craft gained subtlety and complexity in later years, but this work is already evidence of his mastery of musical structure.

An opening Allegro, dramatic and imbued like much Russian music with a bell-like sonority, is separated by an Intermezzo from a Largo divoto that reaches a Maestoso climax before plunging into the headlong Allegro risoluto finale.


----------



## Janspe

I'm clearly going through some kind of a Rostropovich phase, this is the fourth concerto within one day...

*С. Прокофьев: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, Op. 125*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Sir Malcom Sargent
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









This piece belongs to my absolute favourites among cello concerti/concertante works, perhaps even to the very top - with Dutilleux' and Dvořák's, and a few others. It's a gorgeous work, an one of the most deeply felt. Funnily enough, it took me years and a good dozen listens for it to grow on me! But one day it just _clicked_ and I was suddenly completely in awe. I think the recording was the Rostropovich/Ozawa one, but it's good to hear this earlier one as well.

Hearing this work live last season was a memory I'll treasure forever. It doensn't hurt that we were treated to _Le sacre du printemps_ at the same concert!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Christmas Vespers.*


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Sonata for Piano and Cello in F major, Op. 99
D. Popper: Elfentanz for Piano and Cello, Op. 39*
Александр Дедюкин, piano
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









Ten years ago I would've said without hesitation that the E minor is my favourite Brahms cello sonata, but the older I get the more I appreciate the wonderful F major. So I'm not so sure anymore! In any case, both are amazing works that most of the members here know well and have opinions on. The sound quality of this recording isn't amazing, but I still fully enjoyed hearing these two musicians tackle this very difficult score. I'm more familiar with Rostropovich's later survey of the sonatas with Rudolf Serkin.

Popper's virtuoso encore _Elfentanz_ did very little to me. Impressive technical fireworks, but nothing else. I guess it could bring the house down after a concerto performance, but in general I'm not very fond of encores.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Hector Berlioz*: Grande messe des morts, op.5. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. This is an extremely unusual work, especially for its time; very trippy, as Woodduck has said in a recent thread. It's very meditative and often quiet, not as bombastic as I was expecting going in, not what I would have expected from a massive choral/orchestral work from the early Romantic era. I am enjoying it.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Taking inspiration from the recent spate of Rach threads, Lugansky, listening to the 2nd Piano Concerto now.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (Complete Ballet)*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Symon Bychkov, Cond. 1986

*FROM:








*


----------



## ldiat

viewed this on You tube. a explanation is below. 




Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 10 in E flat major is a hypothetical work, assembled by Barry Cooper from Beethoven's fragmentary sketches. This title is controversial since it cannot be proved that all the sketches assembled were meant for the same piece. There is consensus, however, that Beethoven did intend another symphony.


----------



## Guest

I'm continuing with this set. It's still impressive and enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch Erato_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Piano Quartet in G minor, K 478 & Piano Quartet in E flat, K 493










Bart van Oort fortepiano
Tjmke Roeloafs violin
Bernadette Verhagen viola
Jaap ter Linden Cello


----------



## Guest

Why not?


----------



## Rtnrlfy

More CD cataloguing time, so pulled these out to enjoy...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Adagio from Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78 "Avec Orgue", transcribed for solo organ. *Robert Delcamp*. Awesome...


----------



## 13hm13

A 1994 recording of The 3 Caprices, Op. 33 ... on:









Felix Mendelssohn--Piano Works 1: 6 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 35 / 3 Caprices, Op. 33 / Perpetuum mobile in C, Op. 119 (Naxos)


----------



## Janspe

My cello marathon continues:

*Д. Шостакович: Cello Concerto in E-flat major, Op. 107*
Philadelphia Orchestra, led by Eugene Ormandy
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









This is the world premiere recording! Taking that into account, the interpretation is wonderfully clear and idiomatic. I'm a great fan of this concerto, and it's one of the first cello concerti I got to know as a teenager. The cadenza is so brilliant! I love big, meaty cadenzas (other examples being Shostakovich 1st Violin Concerto and Prokofiev 2nd Piano Concerto) and Rostropovich does the composer proud here. Can't wait to get to the second cello concerto - it's so different.


----------



## 13hm13

CM Weber on this:









Schumann* / Weber* - Alfred Brendel, London Symphony Orchestra*, Claudio Abbado ‎- Klavierkonzert Op. 54 / Konzertstück Op. 79


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:
Symphony # 93 in D major
Symphony # 94 in G major
Symphony # 95 in C minor


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording of K 563 on the 2L label.


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening this week.

Vaughan Williams. Hodie, Fantasia on Christmas Carols. Wetton/RPO










On Yoolis Night. Anonymous 4










Bach: Christmas Oratorio. Gardiner










Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker. Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra










A new Messiah by Jordi Savall Le Concert des Nations


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128210


*Vincenzo Bellini*

Norma

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Tullio Serafin, conductor

recorded 1960, remastered 2014


----------



## Joe B

FLAC files of single choral works by Rihards Dubra, all performed by different choirs:

*A Child's Prayer
Stetit Angelus
Laetentur in Calis
Te Deum
O Radix Jesse
Duo Seraphim
If from the Sky You Come Down*


----------



## 13hm13

"Christmas" music via Musici ...









Recorded in Switzerland, 8/1984

Corelli* · Manfredini* · Torelli* · Locatelli* - I Musici ‎- Christmas Concertos
Label: Philips ‎- 412 739-1
Series: Philips Digital Classics


----------



## Forsooth

robin4 said:


> _"Listening to the Fifth Symphony of Ralph Vaughan Williams is like staring at a cow for 45 minutes."
> 
> Aaron Copland_


Well, *PHOOEY* on Aaron Copland for casting aspersions on one of my favorite RVW symphonies! It just shows that his good taste was limited, and he exposed his jaw-dropping ignorance about the interesting lives of cows.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D.960. *Mitsuko Uchida*. What a performance. She really speaks Schubert's language, I think she learned so much from her teacher Wilhelm Kempff. Sometimes music making like this just speaks to the loss in my soul. Beautiful poetry.


----------



## Janspe

One more album of Rostropovichian fun for tonight, then I'm done!

*Д. Шостакович: Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 126
А. Глазунов: Chant du Ménestrel for cello and orchestra, Op. 71*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, led by Seiji Ozawa
Мстислав Ростропович, cello

*П. И. Чайковский: Variations on a Rococo Theme for cello and orchesta, Op. 33*
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Геннадий Рождественский
Мстислав Ростропович, cello

*П. И. Чайковский: Andante cantabile for cello and orchestra (Slow movement from the String Quartet in D major Op. 11, arranged by the composer himself)*
Members of the Berliner Philharmoniker
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









The main offering on this album for me is the Rostropovich/Ozawa account of the Shostakovich 2nd concerto which is a piece I love enormously. The Tchaikovsky variations is a charming piece and I've got nothing against it, but it doesn't move me in any particular way; though I did see it live a few seasons ago and that was a really fun night! Not all pieces need to be big and bold statements.

As for the smaller Tchaikovsky and Glazunov items, they went by effortlessly enough without making a huge impression. I'm happy that Rostropovich recorded them, though! Always interesting to hear shorter concertante works, could work wonderfully in a concert setting. Does it always have to be a big concerto that gets played?

I'm enjoying my Rostropovich project a lot. It feels like through him one gets to observe the entire history of cello concertos and other works, let alone works that were written for him like the Shostakovich concerto on this recording! Also I will eventually encounter his complete Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev and Shostakovich symphonies...


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> One more album of Rostropovichian fun for tonight, then I'm done!
> 
> *Д. Шостакович: Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 126
> А. Глазунов: Chant du Ménestrel for cello and orchestra, Op. 71*
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, led by Seiji Ozawa
> Мстислав Ростропович, cello
> 
> *П. И. Чайковский: Variations on a Rococo Theme for cello and orchesta, Op. 33*
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Геннадий Рождественский
> Мстислав Ростропович, cello
> 
> *П. И. Чайковский: Andante cantabile for cello and orchestra (Slow movement from the String Quartet in D major Op. 11, arranged by the composer himself)*
> Members of the Berliner Philharmoniker
> Мстислав Ростропович, cello
> 
> View attachment 128212
> 
> 
> The main offering on this album for me is the Rostropovich/Ozawa account of the Shostakovich 2nd concerto which is a piece I love enormously. The Tchaikovsky variations is a charming piece and I've got nothing against it, but it doesn't move me in any particular way; though I did see it live a few seasons ago and that was a really fun night! Not all pieces need to be big and bold statements.
> 
> As for the smaller Tchaikovsky and Glazunov items, they went by effortlessly enough without making a huge impression. I'm happy that Rostropovich recorded them, though! Always interesting to hear shorter concertante works, could work wonderfully in a concert setting. Does it always have to be a big concerto that gets played?
> 
> I'm enjoying my Rostropovich project a lot. It feels like through him one gets to observe the entire history of cello concertos and other works, let alone works that were written for him like the Shostakovich concerto on this recording! Also I will eventually encounter his complete Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev and Shostakovich symphonies...


I hope you listened to his recording of the Dutilleux and Lutoslawski concerti!


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> I hope you listened to his recording of the Dutilleux and Lutoslawski concerti!


Absolutely, that album is one of my favourites! Two amazing pieces by two amazing composers, what's there not to like?  Before recently I actually knew Rostropovich mostly as a contemporary music expert, since he commissioned and premiered such an incredible amount of music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich Symphony # 7 in C major, Op 60 "Leningrad"










Mstislav Rostropovich, National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Shostakovich Symphony # 7 in C major, Op 60 "Leningrad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, National Symphony Orchestra


What do you think of this cycle? It appears to be the one to get.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think of this cycle? It appears to be the one to get.


Like it so far.


----------



## Atrahasis

Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection" / Kobayashi Hungarian State Orchestra (1998 Movie Live)






The best one yet. Divine.


----------



## JohnD

robin4 said:


> I bought the above LP 50 years ago.


\\

The metal hanging sculpture that is on the cover of this album once hung in Philharmonic Hall/Avery Fisher Hall in Lincoln Center but was removed a while back. Here's an article about it.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/26/...-be-gone-for-years-some-fear-permanently.html


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets - String Quartet No. 10; String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"

Melos Quartett


----------



## WVdave

Franz Schubert; Forellenquintett« · Quartett »Der Tod Und Das Mädchen« / "Trout" Quintet · "Death And The Maiden" Quartet 
Emil Gilels, Amadeus Quartet, Rainer Zepperitz
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 449 746-2, The Originals, CD, Compilation, Europe, 1997.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128214


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Diabelli Variations

Piotr Anderszewski, piano

2001


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos No. 24-25-5

Géza Anda


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Christmas Pastoral Songs (Ceske Pastorely)
Lucia Popp (Artist), Salome Losova (Artist), Yvona Skvarova (Artist), Vratislav Kriz (Artist),

Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra), Vladimir Válek conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber.


----------



## Rogerx

Festival of Carols

Sylvia McNair (soprano)

Indianapolis Symphonic Choir, Eric Stark


----------



## fergusmcphail

Is it January yet?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Quite a revelation and absolutely thrilling. Listening to this, it's hardly conceivable that Berlioz's hallucinatory symphony was written in 1830, just three years after the death of Beethoven. Roth brings out the work's incredible originality and, well, strangeness.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Tsaraslondon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 128210
> 
> 
> *Vincenzo Bellini*
> 
> Norma
> 
> Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
> Tullio Serafin, conductor
> 
> recorded 1960, remastered 2014


My first recording of *Norma* and, actually, my first ever complete opera, a Christmas present from my brother back in, I think, 1970. I'd have been 18. Thus began my life long love of Callas and Italian opera. Incredibly considering Callas became the backbone of EMI's and later Warner's Italian opera collection, most of her recordings had been deleted at that time and it took me a long time to build up my collection of the rest, but I did, one by one, by scouring second hand and specialist shops.

For all the fact that Callas's voice was failing by 1960, I still prefer this version to the earlier 1954 recording, but my out and out favourite is a live broadcast from La Scala in 1955, with Simionato and Del Monaco, a night on which Callas was vocally and histrionically on top form.


----------



## Taplow

Vivaldi: Cessate Omai Cessate, RV 684
Andreas Scholl
Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini










Scholl in his prime.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Cello Concerto in B minor, op.104. Mstislav Rostropovich, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, op.77. Maxim Vengerov, Mstislav Rostropovich, London Symphony Orchestra. My first listen to this work; the Prokofiev on the flipside of this disc is amazing, and so far I am impressed with this one as well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hearing La clemenza di Tito for the 5th time. Don't know if I'll get any smarter (no "Mozart effect"  )...I can't remember any arias but the recitativos have some fun surprising chord changes.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Quite a revelation and absolutely thrilling. Listening to this, it's hardly conceivable that Berlioz's hallucinatory symphony was written in 1830, just three years after the death of Beethoven. Roth brings out the work's incredible originality and, well, strangeness.


I agree. I have sometimes (not that often) been a little underwhelmed by Roth but his Fantastique is an amazing performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Consecration of the House Overture, Op. 124
Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part three for later this afternoon.

_Roméo et Juliette_ - 'symphonie dramatique' in three parts for alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.17 [Text: Émile Deschamps, after William Shakespeare] (1839):
_Rêverie et caprice_ - romance for violin and orchestra op.8 (1841):
_Le carnaval romain_ - 'ouverture caractéristique' for orchestra op.9 (1844): 
_Le corsair_ - overture for orchestra op.21 (1844 - rev. 1851):


----------



## Enthusiast

Rich but somehow a good antidote to excess!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Hungarian Dance No. 4
Hungarian Dance No. 5
Hungarian Dance No. 7
Hungarian Dance No. 11
Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D minor
Hungarian Dances


----------



## Enthusiast

A delightful record - highly recommended: the music is good, the playing is really good and the programme makes more of it all. An excellent festive treat.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Pli Selon Pli


----------



## Taplow

*Franz Ignaz Biber: Requiem*
Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien 1968/69
Teldec - 421 798 2

Fine performances all round. Especially liking the all-male choir. Stereo balance a bit off, which sadly detracts from an otherwise stellar CD.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets -

String Quartet No. 11
String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"

Melos Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona


----------



## Bourdon

*Béla Bartók*

Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## robin4

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL MUSIC EVER COMPOSED*






*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Six moments musicaux Op. 16*

*Nikolai Lugansky *







Six moments musicaux (French for "Six Musical Moments"), Op. 16, is a set of solo piano pieces composed by the Russian composer Sergei Rachmaninoff between October and December 1896.

Each Moment musical reproduces a musical form characteristic of a previous musical era. The forms that appear in Rachmaninoff's incarnation are the nocturne, song without words, barcarolle, virtuoso étude, and theme and variations.

The individual pieces have been described as "true concert works, being best served on a stage and with a concert grand."

Although composed as part of a set, each piece stands on its own as a concert solo with individual themes and moods. The pieces span a variety of themes ranging from the somber funeral march of number three to the majestic canon of number six, the Moments musicaux are both Rachmaninoff's return to and revolution of solo piano composition.

In an interview in 1941, *Rachmaninoff said, "What I try to do, when writing down my music, is to make it say simply and directly that which is in my heart when I am composing."*

*
The below woman does a VERY GREAT JOB on No. 6*






*Rachmaninov: Moment Musicaux Op.16 No.6*

*Kseniia Vokhmianina*





_"The virtuosos look to the students of the world to do their share in the education of the great musical public. Do not waste your time with music that is trite or ignoble.

Life is too short to spend it wandering in the barren Saharas of musical trash."

Sergei Rachmaninoff 
_


----------



## Vasks

_With Christmas over, I can now resume normal programming_ 

*Robert Schumann - The Bride of Messina Overture (Wildner/Naxos)
Georg Schumann - Symphony in f, Op. 42 (Feddeck/cpo) *


----------



## Rogerx

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57: Scherzo

Evgeny Kissin (piano) Emerson Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just a great record.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This morning's listening... "Veneliti" in particular is a gorgeous album. (Since it doesn't fully show up in the collage, the album details are here: https://2l.nativedsd.com/albums/2L153-veneliti )


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Heiligmesse George Guest


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128224


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2014


----------



## robin4

*Leos Janacek: Concertino *

Modern Music Ensemble, Sydney

*Lisa Moore piano*





The Concertino for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, French horn and bassoon is a composition by the Czech composer Leoš Janáček.



Leoš Janáček (1854 - 1928) was a Czech composer, musical theorist, folklorist, publicist and teacher. He was inspired by Moravian and other Slavic folk music to create an original, modern musical style.

The concertino was at first intended to be a piano concerto, but later grew into a small chamber concerto. It was first entitled "Spring". This title Janáček wrote into the finished manuscript.

*Towards the end of his life, the Czech composer Leos Janáček fell in love with a much younger woman called Kamila.* The letters they exchanged inspired the composers quartet 'Intimate Letters'.

"And don't be ashamed of your nature. It's so dear, so very dear to me. You are laughter 'mixed' from tears. It is that nature - I understand it quite a lot already - which is almost chronically sensitive.

You are difficult to understand. What surrounds you is hard - and, Kamilka, heartless. It's better to avoid hard stones than to fall among them."

Leoš Janáček


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 44 now. Really like this recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 2, Summer Evening, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring*

Totally inappropriate music for December 26th, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: the 5 Sonatas for Piano and Cello (Op. 5, 69 and 102)*
Святослав Рихтер, piano
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









These five sonatas are some of my favourite Beethoven works - I wish he had written more! This is Richter's and Rostropovich's first recorded cycle, I think there's also a live account from Edinburgh that took place relatively soon after this one was recorded. Interestingly enough, I think Richter didn't play the full set live with anyone else. I'll definitely check out the live interpretations later as well.

It's impossible to pick a favourite from these works, they're all really amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rossini, William Tell Overture*

Recorded in 1934, this is mono, and the pops in the recording are retained, which gives it an old-timey charm. The interpretation is not old-timey; Beecham has no problem keeping things lively.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.5, op.74. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. My first listen to this symphony. So far, so good. I heard someone, somewhere (here?) refer to Arnold as the "English Shostakovich" and there may be something to that. Definitely a wholly individual composer in any case.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Legends*

Gunzenhauser with the Czecho-Slovak Radio Orchestra, with the second legend followed up by Beecham and the London Phil.

This is my first time paying attention to these pieces. David Hurwitz points out how he varies/contrasts/complements the orchestration with each one, which is an interesting way of unifying the piece.


----------



## Dimace

This is how it sounds, when* the Master makes Bach... *Earthquake music and performance. Liszt drives Father's music to new heights through his despair for the death of his daughter... He opens her grave and conducting eternal resurrection. More than a masterpiece this one.


----------



## Eramire156

*"The violins are passionately occupied..."*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.9 in C major, op.59 no.3
String Quartet no.10 in E flat major op.74









Julliard Quartet *

Beethoven's Quartet in C major 
Opus 59

The violins
are passionately
occupied, but
it is the cellist

who seems to be
holding the music
in his arms,
moving his bow

as it were
a dowsing rod
and the audience 
dying of thirst.

​_Linda Pastan_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some of this afternoon's selections...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

I never clicked with Tchaikovsky until I heard this. Then it started making sense.


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Stöhr
Fantasiestücke, Op. 17 (1907)
Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 49 (1915)









Stefan Koch, cello
Robert Conway, piano*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> The violins
> are passionately
> occupied, but
> it is the cellist
> 
> who seems to be
> holding the music
> in his arms,
> moving his bow
> 
> as it were
> a dowsing rod
> and the audience
> dying of thirst.
> 
> ​Linda Pastan*


*

What a vivid description. I'd like to be in an audience dying of thirst.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part four for tonight (_Sara la baigneuse_, _Tristia_ and the _Béatrice et Bénédict_ overture) and tomorrow morning (_La damnation de Faust_).

_Sara la baigneuse_ - ballade for mixed choir and orchestra op.11 [Text: Victor Hugo] (orig. 1834 - rev. 1850):
_Tristia_ part one: _Méditation religieuse_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.1 [Text: Thomas More] (1831): 
_Tristia_ part two: _La mort d'Ophélie_ for solo voice and piano WoO, arr. for female choir and orchestra op.18 no.2 [Text: Ernest Legouvé] (1842 - arr. 1848):










_Tristia_ part three: _Marche funèbre pour la dernière scène d'Hamlet_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.3 (1844 - rev. 1848):
Overture from the 'opéra comique' _Béatrice et Bénédict_ WoO (1860-62):










_La damnation de Faust_ - 'légende dramatique' in four parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone/bass, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1845):


----------



## fergusmcphail

Johann Georg Pisendel: Born 26 December 1687


----------



## Guest

Excellent!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.10 in E minor, op.93. *Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic*. I don't know anything about this conductor or orchestra. Got it as part of a cheap mp3 compilation from the Bach Guild. Furthermore this is my only exposure to this symphony. In any case, I'm enjoying it. I'm not always down with the Shostakovich symphonies, but sometimes, they hit hard. Today is one of those days that his music is making some sense to me. I think in the new year I'll get a complete Shostakovich symphony cycle, likely Rostropovich, but maybe Barshai.


----------



## haydnguy

*Schubert*

The String Quartets -

Quartet - Nos. 12 & 15

Melos Quartett


----------



## pmsummer

TRADITIONAL MODERN CAROLS
The Pro Arte Singers
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir
*Paul Hillier* - director 
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Forsooth

I'm listening to *Kyra Vayne (1916-2001), a Russian-born soprano opera singer* whose life followed what seems like an unexplainable trajectory. Wikipedia's article has such sentences as "Vayne sang Violetta in 'La traviata', Leonora in Il trovatore and Tosca. She and Iskoldoff went to New York and then Hollywood to seek work but their money ran out and after Iskoldoff committed suicide Vayne was left destitute. She returned to London and became a secretary, and later a ceramic restorer." 

I found out about her by reading a TC thread in the Opera section:

https://www.talkclassical.com/64033-kyra-vayne-another-largely.html?highlight=kyra+vayne

The albums I heard are on Qobuz. If you are a subscriber to a streaming service, her beautiful voice is worth checking out. I'm also learning that Russian can be a beautiful language for songs.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rtnrlfy

Book in hand, cat in lap, and Bach/Busoni, Brahms, and Beethoven as company.... (recording of Nicholas Angelich live at Wigmore Hall)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000c5t5


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music of Ko Matsushita:










*Ubi caritas
O salutaris hostia
Tenebrae factae sunt
Salva me
De profundis clamavi
Usquequo Domine
Domine, fac me servum pacis tuae*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128242


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Cello Concerto
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto

Czech Philharmonic 
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Garrick Ohlsson, piano

2014


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier - Johann Hermann Schein - Claudio Monteverdi - Henry Purcell*
Boston Camerata
Schola Cantorum of Boston
*Joel Cohen* - director, lute
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed No.104 from this excellent LP set.


----------



## 13hm13

Good suggestion for Pisendel earlier... here's what I've got playing: Sonata C-moll, from:









Zelenka* / Pisendel* / Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried Von Der Goltz ‎- Concerti Et Al.
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- 88843047122-21


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Rogerx

88keys said:


> Excellent!


I dare saying; a must have for all piano music lovers.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11/ Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin
Recorded: 1979-03-11
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Rogerx

*IN memoriam Peter Schreier (29 July 1935 - 25 December 2019)*



Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Theo Adam (bass), Dame Margaret Price (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (mezzo-soprano), Francisco Araiza (tenor)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1982-04
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Sebastian Klinger (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Toccata in D minor
Choral prelude Nun kommt der Heiden Heiland
Eight short preludes and fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartet Op. 67 and Piano Quintet Op. 34

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Hagen Quartett.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










edit: At the performance of this piece in Chicago during November, Nigel Short, in a discussion prior to the concert, stated that "Path of Miracles" is unique in the choral repertoire. I am amazed at how much there is in this 62 minute piece of music. I discover more with each listen. Performance and recording are excellent, with Tenebrae in top form.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, w/ soloists Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Elizabeth Schwartzkopf.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of the various works of Hector Berlioz for later today. I do also have a recording of _Les Troyens_ but I have to be in a particular zone for any work which is four hours long, so it misses the cut this time around.

_Te Deum_ for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.22 (1849):










_Les nuits d'été_ [_Summer Nights_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.7 [Texts: Théophile Gautier] (orig. 1841 - arr. by 1856):










_L'enfance du Christ_ [_The Childhood of Christ_] - 'trilogie sacrée' for narrator, soprano, baritone, tenor, three basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: Hector Berlioz, after biblical sources] (1850-54):


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 Barbara Bonney, Peter Schreier, Masur/Gewandhausorchester. Remembering Peter Schreier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concertos 6-8-9


----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd and 3rd partitas and the 3rd sonata from this set. Milstein's sound is something special - not warm like Grumiaux but kind of silky and yet hard and certainly beautiful for all that. The interpretation itself is alert but a little old fashioned.


----------



## Rogerx

Music by Scarlatti, Schubert, Mompou and Albéniz

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Albéniz: Iberia, book 1
Mompou: Paisajes
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K322 in A major
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished symphony (whichever number it's really supposed to have)
*

I listened to a podcast a couple weeks ago where the interviewee said, "Who the **** listens to Schubert"? Then yesterday I heard a podcast from someone the same age saying she got swept up into classical music as a teenager _because_ of Schubert, specifically the Unfinished Symphony.

So whatever. I think Cantelli's Schubert could have made both of these happy.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach / Telemann/ Haydn /Tortelli : Trumpet concertos

Maurice André (trumpet)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Vasks

*Van Hoof - Remembrance Overture (Venkov/Phaedra)
Biarent - Rapsodie wallonne (Andersen/Cypres)
Muelemans - Plinius' Fontein (Rahbari/Discover)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I like to listen to more concertos 

Piano Concertos 11-12-14-2


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Chopin, Nocturnes (complete) with Daniel Barenboim, in 2XMC (DG)*

I have chosen the MC format due to its collectability and not because of its sound, which is inferior to CD format. Nevertheless TOP performance from the Maestro Barenboim. You can go also for the CD version with the winter caffee tables on the cover. This way you have top sound and one of the best CD covers in the history of music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Op. 59/3 "Rasumovsky #3), Op. 74 (Harp) and Op. 131 from this set (one of the absolute best IMO).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto, Double Concerto*

View attachment 128255


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arias

Peter Schreier (tenor)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Otmar Suitner

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
Mozart: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Hier soll ich dich denn sehen (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Ich baue ganz auf deine Stärke (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Il mio tesoro intanto (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: In qual fiero contrasto … Tradito, schernito (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Konstanze, Konstanze...O wie ängstlich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Mozart: Se all' Impero (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Un'aura amorosa del nostro tesoro (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Wenn der Freude Tränen fließen (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Wie stark ist nicht dein Zauberton (from Die Zauberflöte)


----------



## robin4

*This conductor understands the composition, knows what he wants from the performers, and gets it.*






*Rachmaninoff: The Bells *

*Vladimir Jurowski conductor*







The Bells, Op. 35, is a monumental choral symphony by Sergei Rachmaninoff, written in 1913. The words are from the poem The Bells by Edgar Allan Poe, very freely translated into Russian by the symbolist poet Konstantin Balmont.

With this powerful work Rachmaninoff prophesied the turmoil Russia would face in the 20th century.

The four movements are marked:

1 Allegro ma non tanto: "The Silver Sleigh Bells" 
2 Lento: "The Mellow Wedding Bells" 
3 Presto: "The Loud Alarm Bells"
4 Lento lugubre: "The Mournful Iron Bells"

4

Hear the funeral bell ring;
Long does it ring!
Bitter sorrow in audible pitches, a bitter life ending in slumber.
An iron note announces the funereal melancholy.
And against our wills we shiver,
Hastening from the strange entertainment
And weep, remembering that our own eyes shall be shut.
Persistent and monotonous,
That distant cry
Of the funeral bell's leaden pealing,
Indeed groaning,
Sorrowful, angry,
And lamentable,
Swelling and rumbling long,
Announcing that the sufferer sleeps in wakeless slumber.
In the bell's rusty belfry
On behalf of the righteous and the wicked
It menacingly echoes:
That the soul is entombed in stone, that the eyes are shuttered in sleep.
The mourning torch blazes;
With the bells someone is shouting, someone loudly announces.
A dark figure stands there,
And roars with laughter, and growls,
And screams, screams, screams;
Leaning against the belfry,
he swings the sonorous bell.
The sonorous bell sobs,
Groaning in the silent air
And slowly announcing the coffin's peace.



I had the above LP in high school.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

The morning's listening includes bits and snips from the following, as well as a recital of Grieg and Sibelius on BBC Radio 3 (https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000cps8 ):


























(Just hearing Liszt makes my fingers curl in fear... )


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128256


*Benjamin Britten*

War Requiem

London Symphony Orchestra
Benjamin Britten, conductor

recorded 1963, remastered 1999, reissued 2006


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Opus 42*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy*





Variations on a Theme of Corelli, Op. 42, is set of variations for solo piano, written in 1931 by the Russian composer Sergei Rachmaninoff.

*The theme is La Folia, which was not in fact composed by Arcangelo Corelli*, but was used by him in 1700 as the basis for 23 variations in his Sonata for violin and continuo (violone and/or harpsichord) in D minor, Op. 5, No. 12.

La Folia was popularly used as the basis for variations in Baroque music.

La Folía (Spanish), or Follies of Spain (English), also known as folies d'Espagne (French), Follia (Italian), and Folia (Portuguese), is one of the oldest remembered European musical themes, or primary material, generally melodic, of a composition, on record.

The theme exists in two versions, referred to as early and late folias, the earlier being faster.

Over the course of three centuries, more than *150 composers* have used it in their works.

The first publications of this theme date from the middle of the 17th century, but it is probably much older.

Jean-Baptiste Lully, along with Philidor l'aîne in 1672, Arcangelo Corelli in 1700, Marin Marais in 1701, Alessandro Scarlatti in 1710, Antonio Vivaldi in his Opus 1 No. 12 of 1705, Francesco Geminiani in his Concerto Grosso No. 12 (which was, in fact, part of a collection of direct transcriptions of Corelli's violin sonatas), George Frideric Handel in the Sarabande of his Keyboard Suite in D minor HWV 437 of 1727.

In the 19th century, Franz Liszt included a version of the Folia in his Rhapsodie Espagnole, and Ludwig van Beethoven quoted it briefly in the second movement of his Fifth Symphony.


----------



## Bourdon

*Troubadours*

This is my first LP with Studio der Frühen Musik


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128258


*Leoš Janáček*

Glagolitic Mass
Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Fiddler's Child

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2018


----------



## 13hm13

Frederick Delius / BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis ‎- Paris · In a Summer Garden · Brigg Fair etc.
Label: TELDEC ‎- 4509-90845-2


----------



## Guest

An excellent performance and recording of both works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128261


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

String Quintet in B flat major, K174
String Quintet in C minor, K406
String Quintet in C major, K515
String Quintet in G minor, K516
String Quintet in D major, K593
String Quintet in E flat major, K614

The Nash Ensemble
with Philip Dukes, viola

2010


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Clarinet Quintet K.581
Clarinet Trio K.498









Les Musiciens*

A CD I picked up at a local bookshop earlier today.


----------



## fergusmcphail

I had hoped to watch The Magic Flute from Glyndebourne broadcast by the BBC on Christmas day. I already have square eyes from watching tv and films all day and the pizza I had delivered very nearly finished me off. Doubt if i would make it half way through! I should be able to manage listening to this.


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

The Symphonies

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons

Original composition - 1988, digital remastering 2006.

Symphony #1
Symphony #2


----------



## Eramire156

*Camille Saint-Saens
Sonata for cello & piano No. 1 in C minor, Op. 32
Sonata for cello & piano No. 2 in F major, Op. 123
Le Cygne*









*MatsLidström
Bengt Forsberg*

Another of the CDs I picked up this morning.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Mikhail Glinka*: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture; *Alexander Borodin*: In the Steppes of Central Asia; *Modest Mussorgsky*: A Night on the Bare Mountain, orchestrated by *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*. Ernest Ansermet, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire. A new CD. Enjoying everything so far.


----------



## DavidA

fergusmcphail said:


> I had hoped to watch The Magic Flute from Glyndebourne broadcast by the BBC on Christmas day. I already have square eyes from watching tv and films all day and the pizza I had delivered very nearly finished me off. Doubt if i would make it half way through! I should be able to manage listening to this.


You can get it on iPlayer. It is a cranky production


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Reverie, L 68, arranged for oboe and harp by the performers, *Bert Lucarelli and Susan Jolles*. My girlfriend got this CD for me as a Christmas present. Originally, I was skeptical, but so far it's very beautiful, and leads me to wonder why more composers have not composed chamber music for the flute-harp combo. All I can think of outside of these arrangements is the Lutoslawski Double Concerto for oboe and harp, written for the Holligers. A very interesting work.

Has anyone heard of this CD?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Serenade No.13 in G major, K525, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic. A great piece, overplayed though it may be, and what a good recording. Somehow it took me until now to realize that this music is only scored for strings! That's how colorfully Mozart's orchestration is, even with just a few different voices, it sounds like a full orchestra. A master.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128268


*Jacques Offenbach*

The Tales of Hoffmann

Chœur et Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon
Kent Nagano

1996, reissued 2016


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Sonata No.2 in A major, op.100. *Kristóf Baráti & Klara Würtz*. This is just a phenomenal, deeply felt performance of an incredibly beautiful work. The 3 violin sonatas of Brahms (along with the 3 of Schumann) are such incredibly powerful, layered, concise works. I especially love the second movement. A melody from it had caught in my head and I just had to listen to it. Johannes ***ing Brahms, ladies and gentlemen... I gotta give it to Brahms, before about four months ago, I had severely underestimated his music. Now much of it ranks among my absolute favorites.

As much as I love this CD, which is a lot, I have been considering supplementing it with a more "classic" performance... opinions on the Perlman/Ashkenazy duo taking on these works?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Bedřich Smetana*: String Quartet No.1 in E minor, "From my Life". *Stamitz Quartet*. Talk about a towering masterpiece... one might even call it defining statement of a brilliant composer with a tragic life. But I don't know enough about the composer to talk about the work like that. All I know is that this quartet is a huge achievement in its genre and in its time.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: The 5 Sonatas for Piano and Cello (Op. 5, 69 and 102)*
Святослав Рихтер, piano
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









Another complete recording from these artists, live from Edinburgh, 1964. A thoroughly enjoyable performance, but I'm not sure if I'm hearing the legendary quality that some reviewers are raving about. Definitely prefer the studio recording that I listened to yesterday.

I think that's enough Beethoven cello sonatas for now. Great, _great_ works! The final movement of the 5th sonata is a marvel indeed. If I could play some chamber music flawlessly without any effort - I'm an amateur pianist and _e v e r y t h i n g_ takes a lot of effort - these sonatas would definitely be up there among the first choices.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Rachmaninov Prelude Op.32 No.10 in B minor
*


----------



## Janspe

*B. Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68*
English Chamber Orchestra, led by Benjamin Britten
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









This mighty _Cello Symphony_ has always been the most impenetrable of all the great standard cello concertante pieces for me. There's a mysterious element to it that I can't grasp; though recently I've begun to feel closer to the work. I admire the piece enormously and always enjoy listening to it, but forming a personal relationship with it has been difficult. It's interesting that Britten's much earlier Violin Concerto is one of the most immediately riveting pieces of music I know, and one of my desert island works. I'm sure I'll get there eventually with this piece too, I can feel that there's still a lot about it that I don't understand... There's surely no better way of increasing my appreciation than to listening to the one recording that has to be, for obvious reasons, regarded as authoritative.


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this recent release. According to the liner notes, he plays a Bosendorfer 280VC with almost no pedal, and instead relies on the natural acoustics of the Jesus Christus Kirche in Berlin to aid in sustaining the sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Stamitz viola conc. on this 2002 CD:








Hoffmeister, Stamitz, Zelter - Viola Concertos - Hariolf Schlichtig


----------



## 13hm13

The modern/romantic PC on this:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Offenbach's "Les Larmes Du Jacqueline" (over 3M views on YouTube) on this CD:

Harmonies du Soir, Virtuose Celloromantik


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## Dimace

I could say that my Master's* 3rd concerto* is not very widely known. The reason is that till the end of the 80s such concert didn't actually exists. It took great research to put together various manuscripts of the Master to ensemble the work to the form you will see in the video. What I can say is that this work has some problems, mainly with its tonality. After, it seems to be a little ''fat'' or uncertain. It looks like a puzzle with various musical elements (read also the excellent text comes with the video) which can not be thematically resolved. The work has many similarities as a structure with Liszt's 1st concerto (AAA) also the key is there, but after all this one is more a minor alternative of the 1st, which, naturally, is much better. I like the slow part very much and I look to play it as a solo, when I can. It is good for you to exploit this work to see an other, more earthly / human face of the Master. A work which is not perfect in every aspect, but, despite all these, has a strong aroma of his Vaterland. For me is the most Ungarisch concerto of the three he has composed. (J.Jado, is an EXCELLENT Liszt performer and a child of Naxos. You can trust him for the Liszt's works)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Angela Gheorghiu - Plaisir d'amour

Angela Gheorghiu (soprano), Alexandra Dariescu (piano)

Balfe: I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls (from The Bohemian Girl)
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl
Bellini: Vaga luna che inargenti
Brediceanu: Cine m-aude cantand
Chopin: Études (12), Op. 10
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 1 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 2 in A minor 'chromatique'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 4 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 5 in G flat major 'Black Key'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 6 in E flat minor 'Lacrimosa'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 7 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 9 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 10 in A flat major
Chopin: Etude Op. 10 No. 11 in E flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor 'Revolutionary'
Chopin: Tristesse éternelle
Debussy: Beau Soir
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Cinq Melodies 'de Venise', Op. 58
Fauré: Mandoline, Op. 58 No. 1 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Songs (3), Op. 7
Hahn, R: Chansons grises
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Martini, J P: Plaisir d'amour
Obradors: Canciones clásicas españolas
Obradors: El vito
Paisiello: La Molinara
Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
Rachmaninov: A dream, Op. 8 No. 5
Rachmaninov: Songs (12), Op. 14
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 8
Rachmaninov: Vessinje Vodi
Rameau: Le Grillon
Stephănescu: Cantecul fuierasului din feeria
Stephănescu: Mandrulita de la munte
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27
Tosti: Ideale
Tosti: La serenata
Tosti: Sogno
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551
Villa-Lobos: Sentimental Melody (from Forest of the Amazon)

A belated Christmas present.


----------



## fergusmcphail

DavidA said:


> You can get it on iPlayer. It is a cranky production


I like the look of it. But should it fail to satisfy I do have access to other productions.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Piano Trios

Trio Parnassus

Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564
Triosatz in D - K442


----------



## canouro

*A Festival of Christmas Carols*
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Symphonies 7 & 8

L.S.O - István Kertész


----------



## Enthusiast

I only intended to play one CD but ended up listening to both. These are such appealing performances - beauty, fire (when needed) and a wonderful colour palette - that it never occured to me to stop.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part one for later this afternoon.

Piano Trio ['Piano Trio no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c. 1791):
_Triosatz_ [_Allegretto_] in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (c. 1791):
_Variations on an Original Theme_ ['Piano Trio no.10'] in E-flat for piano trio op.44 (1792):










Variations on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's opera _The Marriage of Figaro_ for violin and piano WoO40 (c. 1792-1793):
_Rondo_ in G for violin and piano WoO41 (c. 1793-94):










_Rondino_ in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns WoO25 (1792): ***
Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.103 (1792): ***
Trio in C for two oboes and cor anglais op.87 (1795): ***
Variations on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's opera _Don Giovanni_ for two oboes and cor anglais WoO28 (1795): ***










(*** Netherlands Wind Ensemble)
(*** Lothar Koch, Gerhard Stempnik, Karl Leister, Peter Geisler, Gerd Seifert, Manfred Klier, Günter Piesk and Henning Trog)
(*** Maurice Bourgue, Heinz Holliger and Hans Elhorst)

String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1794): ***










(*** Anne-Sophie Mutter, Bruno Giuranna and Mstislav Rostropovich)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianoconcertos 13-15-17


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa

Massimiliano Caldi


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading Irmina Trynkos and the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra in Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## canouro

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Suites*

May Night
The Snow Maiden
Christmas Eve
Mlada
The Invisible City Of Kitezh
The Golden Cockerel (Le Coq D'Or)
The Tale Of Tsar Saltan

_Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, cond. 1987


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128299


*Ignaz Pleyel*

Symphony in C major, Ben128
Symphony in F minor, Ben138
Symphony in C minor, Ben121

Capella Istropolitana
Uwe Grodd, conductor

2000, reissued 2018


----------



## robin4

*Brahms: A German Requiem, Op. 45 *

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

*Sir Colin Davis - conductor*

Michael Gläser - chorus master

*Bryn Terfel - baritone*

Angela Maria Blasi - soprano

From the* basilica in Waldsassen* in 1992







A German Requiem, to Words of the Holy Scriptures, Op. 45 (German: Ein deutsches Requiem, nach Worten der heiligen Schrift) by Johannes Brahms, is a large-scale work for chorus, orchestra, a soprano and a baritone soloist, composed between 1865 and 1868.

It comprises seven movements, which together last 65 to 80 minutes, making this work Brahms's longest composition.

A German Requiem is *sacred but non-liturgical*, and unlike a long tradition of the Latin Requiem, A German Requiem, as its title states, is a Requiem in the German language.

Brahms's mother died in February 1865, a loss that caused him much grief and may well have inspired Ein deutsches Requiem. Brahms's lingering feelings over Robert Schumann's death in July 1856 may also have been a motivation.

The German text below was selected by Brahms from the *Lutheran Bible*. The English is from the King James Bible.

Matthew 5:4 Blessed are they that mourn; for they shall be comforted.

1 Peter 1:24 For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away.

Revelation 14:13 Blessed are the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski & Poulenc: Stabat Mater

1 Marietta Simpson, mezzo-soprano
1 Victor Ledbetter, baritone
1,2 Christine Goerke, soprano

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Robert Sha


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No. 5 In E Minor, Op.64 
Capriccio Italien, Op.45

_London Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky _


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Carolyn Sampson (soprano)
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


How is it? Do you have any of the others from the series? I find them mixed (5 at least is very good).


----------



## Enthusiast

Another three quartets - Op. 59/2, Op. 127 & Op. 132 - and I think I may keep going (three a day) until I have had them all.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> How is it? Do you have any of the others from the series? I find them mixed (5 at least is very good).


After just one spin: I like it, the sound is spectacular ( as almost always) the soprano is more then adequate so no regrets so far.
I do have 2 and 5 from the same conductor, special No.2 is good, No.5, I'll stick with Karajan, controversial, I know but that's my view.


----------



## Vasks

*Fasch - Overture to "Orchestral Suite in D" (Nemeth/Dynamic)
Sweelinck - Pavana Hispanica & Malle Sijmen (Rotaru/Carpe Diem)
de Fesch - Concerto Grosso, Op. 10, No. 4 (van Beek/Astoria)
Bendinelli - Sonata No. 336 (Wallace Collection/Nimbus)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos: Opus 100.

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Paulo Giacometti (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianoconcertos 25 & 27

Wiener Philharmoniker Abbado


----------



## canouro

*Paganini & Schubert: Works for Violin & Piano*
Vilde Frang, Michail Lifits ‎


----------



## robin4

*Scene From "The Pianist"*

The Pianist is a 2002 biographical war drama film produced and directed by Roman Polanski, the script was written by Ronald Harwood, and starring Adrien Brody.

It is based on the autobiographical book The Pianist, a Holocaust memoir by the* Polish-Jewish pianist and composer Władysław **Szpilman*, a Holocaust survivor.

In August 1944, during the Warsaw Uprising, the Armia Krajowa attacks a German building across the street from Szpilman's hideout. Tank shells hit the apartment, forcing him to flee. Over the course of the following months, Warsaw is destroyed. Szpilman is left alone to search desperately for shelter and supplies among the ruins.

He eventually makes his way to a house where he finds a can of pickled cucumbers. While trying to open it, he is noticed by Wehrmacht officer Wilm Hosenfeld, who learns that Szpilman is a pianist. He asks Szpilman to play on a grand piano in the house.

The decrepit Szpilman manages to play Chopin's "Ballade in G minor".

Hosenfeld lets Szpilman hide in the attic of the empty house. From here, he is regularly supplied with food by the German officer.






*Frederic Chopin: Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23*

*Krystian Zimerman, piano*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel/Debussy: String Quartets (Parkanyi)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> I only intended to play one CD but ended up listening to both. These are such appealing performances - beauty, fire (when needed) and a wonderful colour palette - that it never occured to me to stop.
> 
> View attachment 128281


I have Zehetmair's earlier recording on the Eraro Ultima label, which I've always enjoyed. Would be interested to know how these compare.


----------



## pmsummer

COURT JESTERS
_Tudor Minstrel Music_
*John Dowland - William Byrd - William cornysh - King Henry VIII - Others*
Sirinu
_
Griffin_


----------



## Guest




----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Suite from The Golden Age (Russian Dance)*

Berliner Philharmoniker

Sir Simon Rattle, conductor







The Golden Age or The Age of Gold, Op. 22, is a ballet in three acts and six scenes by Dmitri Shostakovich to a libretto by Alexander Ivanovsky.

The ballet is a satirical take on the political and cultural change in 1920s' Europe.

It follows a Soviet football (soccer) team in a Western city where they come into contact with many politically incorrect bad characters such as the Diva, the Fascist, the Agent Provocateur, the Negro and others.

The team falls victim to match rigging, police harassment, and unjust imprisonment by the evil bourgeoisie. The team is freed from jail when the local workers overthrow their capitalist overlords.

The ballet ends with a dance of solidarity between the workers and the football team.


----------



## Bourdon

*The city Waites*

How the world Wags

How the world Wags ,social music for a 17th century Englishman (are there any left?)


----------



## D Smith

Haydn: Symphonies 11-19. Fischer, Austrian Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. I listened to 11 for Saturday Symphony then just kept on going!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Two Pictures: One Ideal, One Grotesque, op.5. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 11 in B flat major










Max Goberman, Vienna State Opera Orchestra


----------



## Faramundo

that should get you started for the harsh part of winter !


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part two tonight (piano trios) and tomorrow morning (others).

Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (by 1794):
Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (either 1794 or 1795):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (bet. 1793 and 1795):










Variations on _"See, the conqu'ring hero comes"_ from Handel's oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ for cello and piano WoO45 (1796):
Variations on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano op.66 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796):










Sextet in E-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.71 (by c. 1796): ***










(*** Karl Leister, Peter Geisler, Gerd Seifert, Manfred Klier, Günter Piesk and Henning Trog)

_Serenade_ [String Trio no.2] in D for violin, viola and cello op.8 (1797): ***










(*** Anne-Sophie Mutter, Bruno Giuranna and Mstislav Rostropovich)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No.2 in A major, op.68. Pacifica Quartet. What an amazing work, Shostakovich was really bringing something new to the string quartet genre with this work... A great performance too.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven--Piano Concerto 0 (aka Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO. 4), on this 1968 Philips release ....









Ludwig van Beethoven, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Das Folkwang-Kammerorchester, Heinz Dressel, Lidia Grychtołówna ‎- Musik Auf Villa Hügel
Label: Philips ‎- 838 707 AY
Format: Vinyl, LP
Country: Germany
Released: 1968


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata for cello and guitar by Radames Gnattali but for clarinet/guitar with Aleksandar Tasic & Zoran Krajisnik. I met Zoran in Novi Sad in the 90's. Boy can he play guitar!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Preludes and Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. *Gustav Leonhardt*.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128301


*Alexander Scriabin*

Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 26
The Poem of Ecstasy (Symphony No. 4), op. 54

Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev, conductor

2015


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.30 in E major, op.109. Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128302


*Bedřich Smetana*

Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:










*Dum medium silentium
O sacrum convivium
Pater noster
Tenebrae factae sunt
Don't leave me, sun
Seven O Antiphons
Oh, it's getting cold
O magnum mysterium
Ave Maria II
Salve regina
Ave Maria III
Time is endless*


----------



## Eramire156

*Some Dvorák chamber music*

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Trio inF minor, op.65
Piano Trio in E minor "Dumky", op.90









The Florestan Trio

String Quintet in E flat major, op.97
String Sextet in A major, op.48









The Raphael Ensemble *


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Piano Concerto No. 3
Arcadi Volodos, James Levine, Berliner Philharmoniker
Sony Classical ‎- SK 64834, CD, Album, US, 2000.


----------



## Rogerx

Händel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76

John McCollum (tenor), Adele Addison (soprano), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)

The Rutgers University Choir/ New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Symphonies 4 &5. Some overtures. Abbado/LSO. Abbado is my favourite conductor for mendelssohn. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 7 & Jubel-Ouvertüre

Philharmonia Hungarica -Werner Andreas Albert conducting.


----------



## haydnguy

*Ravel*

Marcelle Meyer, piano

CD #2

1956 (Digital Remastering 2005)

1) Pavene pour une infante defunte (Pavane for a Deceased Infanta)
2) Menuet antique
3) Menute sur le nome de Haydn
4) Jeux d'eau ("Water Games")
5) Miroirs
6) Le Tombeau de Couperin ("Couperin's grave").

CD #3

1954 (Digital Remastering 2007)

1) Sonatine
2 Valses nobles et semtimentales
3) Gaspard de la nuit 
4) Valses nobles et sentimentales
5 Miroirs (extraits)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon concertos.
Klaus Thunemann - I Musici


----------



## Dimace

A very interesting 2XCDs Set with *Paul Hindemith's *music for Trumpet, Horn, Trombone etc. The fans of modern music (better is neoclassical music) will love it. It is also a good collectible.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra & Chorale, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Guest

Honegger, Symphony No 5, Plasson










For some reason I have had the prejudice the Plasson's Honegger is underwhelming, but I found this recording just a delight. A vivid performance of a wonderful, complex, multilayered work.


----------



## libopera

Bernardo Storace, Harpsichord music (1664), N. Akutagawa.









Baroque harpsichord is a Sunday morning valid choice...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Malx

Listening to music for the first time since the 18th December - had Pneumonia and a stomach virus over Christmas.
I hope everyone else had a good time 

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Gewandhausorchester, Chailly.


----------



## Rogerx

Obrecht: Masses

Bart Uvyn, John Etxabe Arzuaga, Joachim Höchbauer, Florian Schmitt

Beauty Farm

Busnois: Fortuna desperata
Obrecht: Missa Fortuna Desperata
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 41 - Vienna PO, Karajan.
No repeats, mono BBC radio recording from a Royal Festival Hall concert of the April 6 1962 - sound is reasonable, but the performance is very good.


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Schenck leading The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Samuel Barber's "Prayers of Kierkegaard" and "The Lovers":


----------



## Eramire156

Malx said:


> Listening to music for the first time since the 18th December - had Pneumonia and a stomach virus over Christmas.
> I hope everyone else had a good time
> 
> Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Gewandhausorchester, Chailly.
> 
> View attachment 128310


Brahms always make me feel better, be well.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphonic Variations & Piano Pieces

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Olivier Latry (harmonium)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Symphonic Variations for piano & orchestra, M46

Les Djinns, Op. 45
Prelude, Aria et Final M23 (1886/7)
Prélude, Choral et Fugue, M21
Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9 Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Listening to music for the first time since the 18th December - had Pneumonia and a stomach virus over Christmas.
> I hope everyone else had a good time


How awful. I had been thinking you must have gone for a nice Caribbean holiday. I hope you are fully recovered now.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three quartets (Op. 18/1-3) from this set which is staying on my easy to reach shelf and won't go back into its storage place. I had registered that these are excellent performances before but had never really focused on them and allowed them to fill the air around me - that's the problem with sets for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 16-18-19 "coronation"


----------



## Rogerx

Brandl: Symphony Op. 12 & Op. 25

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Kevin Griffiths.


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins leading soloists, EMO Esemble, and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting the day with some Mozart...


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*Benjamin Britten: Piano Concerto *

National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain

Vladimir Jurowski, conductor

*Benjamin Grosvenor, piano*







_"Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better."

Benjamin Britten_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Polkas

András Schiff

3 Polkas de Salon,B94 Op. 7
3 Polkas poétiques,B95 Op. 8
Polka in A major
Polka in E major
Polka in F minor
Polka in G minor
Souvenirs (4) de Bohème en forme de polka Opp. 12 & 13 (B115-16)


----------



## flamencosketches

@Malx, very happy to hear you're back in action and recovering from that nasty stuff. 

Current listening:










*Maurice Ravel*: Le Tombeau de Couperin, original version for solo piano. Samson François, the later of two recordings on this box set, from the 1960s in stereo. I think I prefer the earlier mono recording, but I ought to spend more time with this one, it's great too. Anyway, as for the music, it's Ravel's greatest masterpiece, I think, at least for the piano. Anyone with me on this? My only comment is that the Forlane is too long, but even that is still a beautiful piece. All of the music is both mournful and jubilant, modernistic and baroque, simple and complex. It's a reflection of life in its many dualities, and of the time in which it was written. One of my favorites.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Listening to music for the first time since the 18th December - had Pneumonia and a stomach virus over Christmas.
> I hope everyone else had a good time
> 
> Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Gewandhausorchester, Chailly.
> 
> View attachment 128310


I had back surgery so I felt almost as good as you did over the Christmas holiday! I bought some more Brahms too. Solti, and Klemperer. And the Skrowaczewski Beethoven set which is superb.


----------



## Enthusiast

Strangely it works well as "pure music" (for listening without seeing):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Strangely it works well as "pure music" (for listening without seeing):
> 
> View attachment 128317


The cast isn't very strong in comparison with Böhms Wozzeck (Lear, Fischer-Dieskau, Stolze, Wunderlich = Weltstars) but we are speaking for an EXCELLENT recording with very good sound. I can only suggest this one.


----------



## Vasks

*Hewitt - Medley Overture in D (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottschalk - Grand Scherzo (Marks/Nimbus)
Paine - Symphony #1 (Mehta/New World)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> The cast isn't very strong in comparison with Böhms Wozzeck (Lear, Fischer-Dieskau, Stolze, Wunderlich = Weltstars) but we are speaking for an EXCELLENT recording with very good sound. I can only suggest this one.


Also it is a live account which counts for a lot I think.


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for some epic Messiaen so ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128320


*Josef Suk*

Asrael Symphony, op. 27
Fairy Tale, op. 16

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2019

Thanks to Rogerx, Malx, TheGazzardian, and others who posted about this album previously. It has been on my list for a while. I finally bought it and am enjoying listening to it for the first time.


----------



## cougarjuno

Sallinen - Symphonies nos. 2 and 6, and Sunrise Serenade


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> I had back surgery so I felt almost as good as you did over the Christmas holiday! I bought some more Brahms too. Solti, and Klemperer. And the Skrowaczewski Beethoven set which is superb.


I hope all has gone well starthrower - backs are complex things. My daughter had a severe double scoliosis as a child its amazing what surgeons can achieve.


----------



## Malx

Joseph Haydn, Symphonies No 96 'Miracle', 102 & 103 'Drum Roll' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> I hope all has gone well starthrower - backs are complex things. My daughter had a severe double scoliosis as a child its amazing what surgeons can achieve.


Time will tell if this one (my third) did the trick. Hope your daughter is doing well.

NP:










Symphonies 7&8
Concertos: for 2 violins/clarinet no.1/flute no.1/horn no.2 and strings


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part three tonight (piano and string trios) and tomorrow morning (sonatas and quartets).

Piano Trio no.4 [_Gassenhauer_] in B-flat op.11 (1797):










String Trio no.3 in G op.9 no.1 (1797-98):
String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (1797-98):
String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (1797-98):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.2 (1797 or 1798):
Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798):










String Quartet no.1 in F op.18 no.1 (bet. 1798 and 1800):
String Quartet no.2 in G op.18 no.2 (bet. 1798 and 1800):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.18 no.3 (bet. 1798 and 1800):


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Die Zauberflote. Christoph Strehl, Caroline Stein, Heidi Zehnder, Anne-Caroline Schlüter, Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Claudio Abbado. This weekend's opera. A great way to close out the year.


----------



## Guest

All of the releases in this series have been excellent, and this is no exception.


----------



## Malx

Stile Antico, Heavenly Harmonies:


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius, Nielsen - Violin Concertos - Cho-Liang Lin (1988 recording, CBS Records Masterworks)


----------



## xankl

Now, streaming one cantata at a time, for now BWV 215 from this









and before that streaming the Dutilleux pieces, Tout un Monde Lointan and 3 Strophes Sur le Nom Sacher from this


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Sonata No.3 in G major, op.78. Kristóf Baráti, Klára Würtz. This recording is way better than what the $3 I paid for it brand new should warrant. I'm always in awe of the immense psychodrama Brahms is able to create with his music, even a chamber piece as simple as a violin sonata, with just two soloists playing off of one another. I can visualize a whole lifetime playing out before my mind's eye as this music plays. How does he do it?!

I think the violin sonatas are my favorite of Brahms' chamber works... and I really love this recording. Would recommend it to anyone who does not have these works in his or her library, especially with how cheap it is. That being said I highly doubt this is the very best recording out there... I'm considering supplementing with the Perlman/Ashkenazy CD of the same works.

--



starthrower said:


> Time will tell if this one (my third) did the trick. Hope your daughter is doing well.
> 
> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonies 7&8
> Concertos: for 2 violins/clarinet no.1/flute no.1/horn no.2 and strings


I already have almost the complete Andrew Penny Naxos cycle of Arnold symphonies, how superfluous would it be to get that box set on top of what I have? (Symphonies 5-9) - are there non-symphonic works also included? Arnold is an amazing composer. I've been stricken by his music.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

The Complete Piano Sonatas

Daniel Barenboim, piano

No. 1 F minor, Op. 2, No. 1
No. 2 A major, Op. 2, No. 2
No. 3 C major, Op. 2, No. 3


----------



## flamencosketches

Continuing with a bit more Brahms...










*Johannes Brahms*: Variations on a Theme by Haydn in B-flat major, op.56a. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks. I don't normally care much for Furtwängler, but this is just a killer recording and performance. Somehow, the sound here ain't too bad either. I have the Furtwängler EMI box set (bought it because it was cheap, but now I scarcely listen to any of it) which also contains this work, with the Vienna Philharmonic, but I think this NDR recording is much better, in sound and interpretation.


----------



## haydnguy

88keys said:


> All of the releases in this series have been excellent, and this is no exception.


I have Bavouzet's Schumann cycle and he is excellent there as well.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Sonata No.3 in G major, op.78. Kristóf Baráti, Klára Würtz. This recording is way better than what the $3 I paid for it brand new should warrant. I'm always in awe of the immense psychodrama Brahms is able to create with his music, even a chamber piece as simple as a violin sonata, with just two soloists playing off of one another. I can visualize a whole lifetime playing out before my mind's eye as this music plays. How does he do it?!
> 
> I think the violin sonatas are my favorite of Brahms' chamber works... and I really love this recording. Would recommend it to anyone who does not have these works in his or her library, especially with how cheap it is. That being said I highly doubt this is the very best recording out there... I'm considering supplementing with the Perlman/Ashkenazy CD of the same works.
> 
> --
> 
> I already have almost the complete Andrew Penny Naxos cycle of Arnold symphonies, how superfluous would it be to get that box set on top of what I have? (Symphonies 5-9) - are there non-symphonic works also included? Arnold is an amazing composer. I've been stricken by his music.


I have 1-6 on Naxos too. Not sure how much I like the concertos and other pieces? But I do like most of the Symphonies. I have not listened to all the box contents enough to make a judgement. I bought it to have a complete symphony cycle. And at just over 20 dollars for 11 CDs it is quite a bargain.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
String Quintet in G major, op.77
String Quartet in A flat major, op.105









Prazák Quartet 
Hans Roelofsen*


----------



## Janspe

*H. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain... for cello and orchestra
W. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
A. Jolivet: Cello Concerto No. 2*
Мстислав Ростропович, cello
Orchestre de Paris, led by Serge Baudo
Orchestre de Paris, led by Witold Lutosławski
Orchestre National de L'ORTF, led by André Jolivet









This is one of _those_ recordings - one that should be heard by everyone. Curiously enough, I've usually seen this with only the Dutilleux and Lutosławski pieces; but here we're also presented with the Jolivet, and I'm happy for that since it's definitely a worthy piece that should be more well known. Out of these three, it's the only one that hasn't really achieved much fame. Maybe that'll change one day...

The Dutilleux piece is, in my opinion, the greatest piece for cello and orchestra ever written - out of those that I know anyway, which isn't much admittedly. I'm enormously fond of the Lutosławski as well. This is the Rostropovich that I love the most - a musician putting 100% of his energy (and then some!) into serving contemporary music. What a joy!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edvard Grieg*: Piano Concerto in A minor, op.16. Krystian Zimerman, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. This is my first listen to this concerto and I'm very impressed. I hear more than a slight pre-echo of Rachmaninoff, and this is from way back in 1868! What a great Romantic concerto...



Janspe said:


> *H. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain... for cello and orchestra
> W. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
> A. Jolivet: Cello Concerto No. 2*
> Мстислав Ростропович, cello
> Orchestre de Paris, led by Serge Baudo
> Orchestre de Paris, led by Witold Lutosławski
> Orchestre National de L'ORTF, led by André Jolivet
> 
> View attachment 128330
> 
> 
> This is one of _those_ recordings - one that should be heard by everyone. Curiously enough, I've usually seen this with only the Dutilleux and Lutosławski pieces; but here we're also presented with the Jolivet, and I'm happy for that since it's definitely a worthy piece that should be more well known. Out of these three, it's the only one that hasn't really achieved much fame. Maybe that'll change one day...
> 
> The Dutilleux piece is, in my opinion, the greatest piece for cello and orchestra ever written - out of those that I know anyway, which isn't much admittedly. I'm enormously fond of the Lutosławski as well. This is the Rostropovich that I love the most - a musician putting 100% of his energy (and then some!) into serving contemporary music. What a joy!


Yeah!! I just finished listening to the Rostropovich Dutilleux recording!  It is indeed a phenomenal performance. I don't know if I can say that it is the greatest cello concerto ever as I've only heard a couple, but it's definitely an amazing one. I think I like the Lutoslawski even better though. Never heard of the Jolivet, nor did I know that there was a new rerelease that included it. I have the EMI GROC, and the sound is great.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, Op. 102*
The Cleveland Orchestra, led by George Szell
Давид Ойстрах, violin
Мстислав Ростропович, cello









The great Brahms Double! A piece that I got familiar with very early on in my listening life, but at the same time it took me years to find a way to its core. I find it's very different in comparison to the other Brahms concerti, it speaks to you in a more mellow and calm manner. These days I love it very much in my own way, and of course hearing an interpretation by these giants does change that one bit.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128334


*Bedřich Smetana*

Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

from "The Bartered Bride"
Overture to "The Secret"
Prelude to "Libuše"
from "The Devil's Wall"
from "The Brandenburgers in Bohemia"
Overture to "The Kiss"
Entr'acte from "Dalibor"
from "The Two Widows"

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor

2009


----------



## D Smith

It's been a Mozart day here to brighten up the rain and overcast outside. I listened to Symphonies 33, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41 along with the Horn Concertos and Oboe Concerto. All excellently performed by Abbado and Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14, Op. 135*
Academic Symphony Orchestra Moscow, led by Mstislav Rostropovich
Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano
Mark Reshetin, bass









Rostropovich conducting one of the very finest works of Shostakovich - together with the 4th and the 15th, it is for me the most important Shostakovich symphony. Not something I want to listen to every day, but enormously moving and gripping music. Going to hear it live this spring in Helsinki, combined with Tchaikovsky's 6th - can you imagine!? Looking forward to it indeed...


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128338


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

2007


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Webern*: Passacaglia, op.1; 6 Pieces for Orchestra, op.6; 5 Pieces for Orchestra, op.10; Variations, op.30. Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden. The Variations currently plays. I am less familiar with this work than I thought I was, it is sounding completely fresh to my ears. That is the beauty of late Webern. You can hear a piece 50 times and still hear something new every time. Webern has become one of my very favorite composers in 2019..


----------



## flamencosketches

Last music of the night:










*Gustav Holst*: The Planets, op.32. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Well then, I think I'm starting to understand why people love this work so much. This is amazing! Ormandy is a hit or miss conductor for me, but I think this is a hit.


----------



## starthrower

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 128338
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Brandenburg Concertos
> 
> European Brandenburg Ensemble
> Trevor Pinnock
> 
> 2007


I'm looking forward to listening to all six by Cafe Zimmerman but it's taking weeks for my JPC order to get here. I still haven't heard 4-6. I bought Marriner's 1-3 on Philips 35 years ago and never picked up vol 2.


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous - Byrd - Smith - Perotin - Palestrina - Clemens - Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by contemporary Baltic composers:









*Choral Works By Praulins/Einfelde/Sisask/Miskinis*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128339


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## 13hm13

A re-packaging from earlier TELDEC releases, into a 10-CD Warner box set...









Gewandhaus Orchestra (Orchestra) (CDs 1-7)
New York Philharmonic (Orchestra) (CDs 8-10)
Kurt Masur (Conductor)
Elisabeth Leonskaja (Piano) (CDs 8-9)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2 & 4
[digital cycle]
Aflred Brendel


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

The Symphonies

Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

Mariss Jansons, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Strangely it works well as "pure music" (for listening without seeing):
> 
> View attachment 128317


As much as I like your choice, this will always be my number one recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Red Terror

Listening to this wonderful recording again-one of the best of 2019.


----------



## fergusmcphail

I have spent the weekend listening to Hans Richter-Haaser play Beethoven. 4 discs of Piano Sonatas followed by the Diabelli Variations. I thoroughly enjoyed those. This Schubert disc even more so. Delightful start to the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies NO.9 /10/11 /12
Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## libopera

This one or the Rostropovich & Serkin execution: wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^

I follow you with:



Beethoven Cello Sonatas and Variations

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Baremboim (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## Jacck

ending the year with a complete listening of the the *Ring cycle* (Solti). I have listened to the first two operas, and two more to go.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> As much as I like your choice, this will always be my number one recording.


Definitely going to track this down. I want to hear that Krenek Elegy for Anton Webern. I like what I've heard of Mitropoulos' conducting, which is not much.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I'll never tire of this phenomenal recording. There are two others I want to hear to see if they compare favorably: Karajan/Berlin from the '60s, and Kempe/Dresden. I've heard it said that Reiner learned how to conduct Strauss while working with the Dresden Staatskapelle alongside the composer himself. Anyway, I can't imagine anyone doing these two works better than Reiner/Chicago. They were born to play this kind of music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Fine Classical symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Definitely going to track this down. I want to hear that Krenek Elegy for Anton Webern. I like what I've heard of Mitropoulos' conducting, which is not much.


Lest us know how you liked it please.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi per due- opera duets

Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu

London Voices, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Verdi: Aida
Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi: I Masnadieri
Verdi: Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> This long, fascinating, highly ambitious recital is nothing less than a conspectus of Verdi's soprano-tenor duets, and is executed with distinction on all sides. Gheorghiu deserves particular plaudits. It seems that nothing in Verdi (and indeed in much else) is beyond her capabilities. Her singing here, especially as Gilda, Aida and Desdemona, is so exquisite, the tone so warm and limpid, the phrasing so shapely as surely to melt any heart. Take, for example, Gilda's touching exchanges with Giovanna, herself sung by the superb mezzo Sara Mingardo, the whole of Aida's solo beginning 'Presago il core', with the soprano's warm lower register coming into play and that ultimate test, Desdemona's poised 'Amen'. Throughout, both musically and interpretatively, she simply can't be faulted.
> Neither she nor her husband is backward in coming forward with less hackneyed pieces, those from the early operas - try the section starting 'Ma un' iri di pace' in the Masnadieri duet, the two voices in ideal blend, phrases and tone sweetly shaded with the following cabaletta all light eagerness on both sides. Then there's plangent singing on both sides in the sad little piece from Vespri, though it's a pity they did not attempt this in the original French. Here and throughout Alagna is his customary self, assured (a few over-pressed high notes, some unwritten, apart), impassioned, thoughtful and accurate in his phraseology, nowhere more so than in the parts he's unlikely as yet to take on stage - Radames and Otello. Even more important in so many passages, Alagna finds the right mezzopiano, where heavier tenors have to sing forte , notably in the closing phrases where Otello wafts his love of Desdemona on to the night air - a moment of sheer magic.
> Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra are at their peak of achievement and the recording catches these voices in their full glory, making this a most desirable issue.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 20-21-1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part four this afternoon.

String Quartet no.4 in C-minor op.18 no.4 (bet. 1798 and 1800):
String Quartet no.5 in A op.18 no.5 (bet. 1798 and 1800):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat op.18 no.6 (bet. 1798 and 1800):










Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and double bass op.20 (1799-1800):










Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (1801):
Violin Sonata no.5 [_Frühling_] in F op.24 (1801):










_Duo_ for viola and cello WoO32 (c. 1796-97):
String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):
_Sechs Ländlerische Tänze_ for two violins, cello and double bass WoO15 (1802):


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum, the Elm City Girl's Choir, Juilliard415 and soloists in New England Choirworks:


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Departure

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Along with organizing my CDs, I've started inventorying my vinyl (a far more daunting task) and pulled out a few to hear during the workday. This album (info here: https://www.discogs.com/Karl-Scheit-Haydn-And-Handel-With-Guitar/release/2025555 ) is a great start of sunshine on a rainy, dreary Monday morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

In lesser hands these works can seem like 2nd class Bach ... not here, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Manhattan Intermezzo

American and British Works for Piano and Orchestra

Jeffrey Biegel (piano), Benjamin Wesner (clarinet)

Brown University Orchestra, Paul Phillips

Ellington: New world A-Coming
Emerson, K: Piano Concerto No. 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Sedaka: Manhattan Intermezzo


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sergei...on vinyl_

*Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #2 (Browning/RCA)
Prokofiev - Symphony #7 (Martinon/London STS)*


----------



## robin4

*Sibelius: The Oceanides *

London Symphony Orchestra

conducted by Sir Antonio Pappano.







The Oceanides (Finnish title: Aallottaret, translated to English as Nymphs of the Waves or Spirits of the Waves; original working title Rondeau der Wellen; in English, Rondo of the Waves), Op. 73, is a single-movement tone poem for orchestra written in 1913-14 by the Finnish composer Jean Sibelius.

The piece, which refers to the nymphs in Greek mythology who inhabited the Mediterranean Sea, premiered on 4 June 1914 at the Norfolk Music Festival in Connecticut with Sibelius conducting.

Praised upon its premiere as "the finest evocation of the sea ... ever ... produced in music".



I love the ocean. When I was a little kid I left my parents behind every summer and lived with my grandmother who had a summer house along the New Jersey coast. There's always something to do at the beach. Dig holes in the sand, build sandcastles, and surf on the waves.

She'd make me a nice dinner every evening. Fresh fish pan fried, mashed potatoes, and corn. After dinner I'd go down to the beach and roll around in the cool sand.

She wore a necklace with a tiny crystal that had within it a tiny speck. She said it was a mustard seed.

One summer she had a heart attack which my mother assured me was just a "minor" one.

Not long after that I was in the bedroom with her. She was sitting on the side of the bed and said she felt dizzy. Then she fell backwards onto the bed. Dead.

The next morning there were lots of relatives standing around crying. I wasn't sure how to feel. But I figured she was in heaven and I'd see her again one day. And that made me feel better.

She had hanging on the wall opposite the foot of her bed a simple wooden cross and a picture of Jesus. I do also.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Suppe & Auber: Overtures

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Auber: Fra Diavolo
Auber: Fra Diavolo Overture
Auber: Le cheval de bronze
Auber: Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Auber: Masaniello Overture
Suppe: Boccaccio
Suppe: Boccaccio Overture
Suppe: Dichter und Bauer Overture
Suppe: Die schöne Galathée Overture
Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien Overture
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame
Suppe: Pique Dame Overture


----------



## pmsummer

ON YOOLIS NIGHT
*Medieval Carols & Motets*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

More from this morning:




























(And, inspired by pmsummer, I'll be digging out my copy of "On Yoolis Night" later on...)


----------



## robin4

*Frank Martin: Petite symphonie concertante*

Adagio - Allegro con moto 
Adagio 
Allegretto con marcia

Ensemble Symphonique Neuchâtel

Nicolas Farine, piano

Manon Pierrehumbert, harpe

Fabrice Martinez, clavecin

*Alexander Mayer, direction*



Frank Martin (15 September 1890 - 21 November 1974) was a Swiss composer, who lived a large part of his life in the Netherlands.

The Petite Symphonie Concertante of 1944-45 made Martin's international reputation, and is the best known of his orchestral works, as the early Mass is the best known of his choral compositions, and the Jedermann monologues for baritone and piano or orchestra the best known of his works for solo voice.

Sacher's commission prompted Martin to assume the* unusual ensemble of harp, harpsichord, piano *and string orchestra divided into two groups, though all accounts suggest the final choice of instruments was the composer's own.

Using all of the common stringed instruments available, Martin desired to use the harp, harpsichord and piano not as accompanying, or 'basso continuo' instruments (as is often their role) but as solos, thus being a distant echo of J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 5, and justifying the work's title of symphonie concertante.

The work gained Martin international recognition.



Martin later rescored the work for a conventional large orchestra (without solo instruments) as the "Symphonie concertante".



_"Without education, we are in a horrible and deadly danger of taking educated people seriously."

G.K. Chesterton_


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Ma mere l'oye + Une barque sur l'ocean - Berlin Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Malx

Rostropovich playing:
Arthur Honegger, Cello Concerto + Renaud Gagneux, Triptyque - LSO, Kent Nagano.


----------



## Guest

Was reminded of an unfinished project of listening through Faure's piano music again, in Stott's recordings. Resumed with Barcarolle 5, 6, 7, 8. Splendid performances of these works, which seem to me to be exercises in tension and release. No 7 features a wonderful sense of repose at the end. Also spot-listened to some of the Collard recordings for a brief comparison. A bit more clarity, a bit less atmosphere. I think I will listen through his set next, at some point.










Also, Honegger 4, Plasson. A sort of "pastorale" that doesn't quite grab me as strongly as the 5th symphony. The jaunty finale is the best part, I


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Rostropovich playing:
> Arthur Honegger, Cello Concerto + Renaud Gagneux, Triptyque - LSO, Kent Nagano.
> 
> View attachment 128349


That is a spooky coincidence, Malx. About an hour ago I had my hand on my CD of Rostropovich and Negano's Honegger concerto and almost took it down to play but changed my mind! Eventually I went for this from the late 1930s instead:









A fine record in surprisingly good sound. No, that's an understatement - the performance of both (and especially 15) is extraordinarily good.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 12 'Marcia funebre', 13 'Quasi una Fantasia' & 14 'Moonlight' - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 3*

Just on first listen, comparing Thomson to Davis, I think Davis captures the mood of the piece better; there is a sense of mystery with Davis, while Thomson sounded more matter-of-fact.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 39 on this 2003 CD/SACD release:









Orchestra: Orchestra of St. Luke's
Conductor: Donald Runnicles
Composer: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms: Handel Variations Op. 24; Rhapsodies Op. 79; Piano Pieces Opp. 118 & 119 / Perahia
Brahms / Perahia,Murray 
Release Date: 11/16/2010 
Label: Sony Catalog #: 779469


----------



## 13hm13

Handel : English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner ‎- Water Music / Fireworks Music


----------



## Eramire156

*Before there was Tokyo String Quartet...*

When one thinks about Japanese string quartrts the Toyoko springs to mind, but they had a great predecessor whose recordings are still held in high regard

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quartet String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K. 421
String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 









Mari Iwamoto Quartet*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Baron Scarpia said:


> Was reminded of an unfinished project of listening through Faure's piano music again, in Stott's recordings. Resumed with Barcarolle 5, 6, 7, 8. Splendid performances of these works, which seem to me to be exercises in tension and release. No 7 features a wonderful sense of repose at the end. Also spot-listened to some of the Collard recordings for a brief comparison. A bit more clarity, a bit less atmosphere. I think I will listen through his set next, at some point.


Thanks for the notes on this - I just ordered the Stott Fauré CD and now I'm looking forward to its arrival even more. My main CD for Fauré's solo piano music to now has been Pascal Rogé's recording, which I've had for years and enjoy... but comparison is always good.


----------



## Malx

I may not be Herbies biggest fan but when it comes to Bruckner he takes a lot of beating.
This CD is a new addition to my collection and a very welcome one it is too - I have just listened to the recording of Bruckner's seventh symphony twice.
BBC mono sound from 1962 is hardly state of the art but the performance shines through wonderfully. 
It is a late addition but I do consider this one of my finds of 2019.


----------



## Rambler

*'Where'er You Walk' - Arias for Handel's favourite tenor* Allan Clayton with Classical Opera conducted by Ian Page on Signum Classics















Rather good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: various Preludes. Alexis Weissenberg. Just got this CD along with two other awesome solo piano CDs (Pollini plays Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Webern and Boulez; and then Peter Hill plays Schoenberg, Berg & Webern). It's so good so far. Why doesn't anyone ever talk about Weissenberg? He was a hell of a pianist and a badass Holocaust survivor.


----------



## Forsooth

Double delightful!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: L'enfant prodigue, op.46. Theodore Kuchar, National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine. Pretty cool ballet music.


----------



## 13hm13

Frederick Fennell, The Cleveland Symphonic Winds - Holst* / Handel* / Bach* ‎- Suite No. 1 In E-Flat • Suite No. 2 In F / Music For The Royal Fireworks / Fantasia In G
Label: Telarc ‎- 5038
Format: Vinyl, LP
Country: US
Released: 1978


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Been listening to this for the last few days and nights.


----------



## Janspe

*O. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité*
Tom Winpenny, organ









On the last day of the decade Messaien called, and I answered. This is music I love very deeply, though I'm not religious at all. As much as I love Messiaen's orchestral music and the solo piano works, it is the organ works I'd take to a desert island with me before anything else he wrote. A journey of endless discovery - everything feels fresh, even though I've heard all of his organ music many times.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Begleitungsmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene, op.34. Giuseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Daniel Barenboim, piano

No. 5 C minor, Op. 10 No. 1
No. 6 F major, Op. 10 No. 2
No. 7 D major, Op. 10 No. 3
No. 22 F major, Op. 54


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano)

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak: Works for Violin and Orchestra

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

St. Paul Chamber Orchestra

Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40
Beethoven: Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50
Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces (4) for Violin & Piano, Op. 75
Schubert: Konzertstück (for Violin and Orchestra) in D major, D345
Schubert: Polonaise in B flat major, D580
Schubert: Rondo for violin and strings in A major, D438


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever talk about Weissenberg? He was a hell of a pianist and a badass Holocaust survivor.


He was not a prolific maker of recordings, I guess. He did a superb version of Debussy's Suite Bergamasque on DG. Such clarity and intensity!


----------



## Tristan

*Bartók* - Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83









Received this CD for Christmas; sad that I'd lever listened to this piece before. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite 20th century concertos.


----------



## 13hm13

Koželuch - Piano Concertos 1, 4 & 5 - Dratva


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Gigue in C minor
Allemande Grave in F major
Chaconne in F major
Chaconne ou Passacaille
Passacaille in G minor
Prelude in A major
Suite in A major
Suite in D minor
Suite in G minor
Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major


----------



## 13hm13

Geez... the classical guitar really is one of the worst-coupling instrument with any classical music. 
On this CD, the music created by the REST of the orchestra is what kept me interested ...








Guitar Concertos - Carulli, Molino; Mozart - Romero


----------



## Dimace

Let us say goodbye to 2019 with a top renaissance composer at his best moment> *Claudio Monteverdi and Vespers 1610 from The King's Consort under ...Robert King. * (Hyperion 2XSACD's) Super production in every aspect and in this form also very good collectible. Highly recommended. (this one I like it too. Very special sacred music)









*Happy new 2020! I wish you all, health, peace, prosperity and A LOT OF MUSIC!*


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> Koželuch - Piano Concertos 1, 4 & 5 - Dratva
> 
> View attachment 128367


Such wonderful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Alkan: Concerto and Symphony for Solo Piano

Paul Wee (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine November 2019
> 
> What is almost incredible is that the soloist Paul Wee is not a professional pianist but a highly successful international commercial London lawyer. The precision of his attack, the clarity of the part-playing, the linear focus and structural grasp of each movement of the Symphony are quite thrilling to experience...The spontaneity and drive of his playing smash the sterile confines of the studio.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb recording quality for Hickox's equally excellent *War Requiem*. Heather Harper of course sang at the premiere when Soviet authorities prevented Vishnevskaya from travelling to the UK and her experience of the work is second to none. By the time this recording was made she was approaching 61 and had retired from public performance. The voice is still admirably firm, but obviously not as fresh as it once was. Both the male soloists, Langridge and, especially, Shirley-Quirk are superb and this makes a magnificent alternative to Britten's own seminal and justly famous version.

The couplings are worth having too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## mikeh375

Tsaraslondon said:


> Superb recording quality for Hickox's equally excellent *War Requiem*. Heather Harper of course sang at the premiere when Soviet authorities prevented Vishnevskaya from travelling to the UK and her experience of the work is second to none. By the time this recording was made she was approaching 61 and had retired from public performance. The voice is still admirably firm, but obviously not as fresh as it once was. Both the male soloists, Langridge and, especially, Shirley-Quirk are superb and this makes a manificent alternative to Britten's own seminal and justly famous version.
> 
> The couplings are worth having too.


If I recall correctly, Harper only had a couple of weeks or so to learn the soprano part. I'm not a fan generally of multiple versions of the same works and am completely besotted with Britten's famous recording. I can't imagine it sung by others, but I'll check out this recording given that this particular work is one of the great masterpieces in the canon.
I hope the second mvt in the Sinfonia is fast enough.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

mikeh375 said:


> If I recall correctly, Harper only had a couple of weeks or so to learn the soprano part. I'm not a fan generally of multiple versions of the same works and am completely besotted with Britten's famous recording. I can't imagine it sung by others, but I'll check out this recording given that this particular work is one of the great masterpieces in the canon.
> I hope the second mvt in the Sinfonia is fast enough.


Generally I try to stick to just one recording of a given work, but I do have a few duplications. I have both Britten's and Davis's *Peter Grimes*, for instance, the approaches to the role of Grimes by Pears and Vickers so fascinatingly different.


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Preludes Book I - Alain Planes.
Super disc - Planes plays a 1897 Bechstein piano.


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Hindemith - Organ Concerto*
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Trio Wanderer

Grieg: Andante con moto in C minor for Piano Trio
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
Suk: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23


----------



## Malx

The latest edition of the BBC Music Magazine cover disc which features BBC New Generation artists. 
Over the years there have a fantastic number of groups and soloists that have emerged from this scheme that have gone on to become fine performers.
I get great enjoyment listening to these discs - they may not be the very best of performances this early in their careers but the standard is high and it is fun trying to spot future talent!

This months disc:
Mozart, Piano Concerto No 23 - Elisabeth Brauss (piano) BBC SSO, Holly Mathieson.
Schubert, Arpeggione sonata D821 - Elisabeth Brauss (piano), Anatasia Kobekina (cello).
Mozart, String Quartet K458 'Hunt' - Aris Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus, w/ soloists Elizabeth Schwartzkopf and Hilde Rössl-Madjan. I haven't heard this amazing work or much anything of Mahler's in the past two and a half months or so. I've missed it. I thought listening to this great recording would be a good way to send off 2019. I'm grateful for so many great music discoveries in this year, Mahler and his symphonies being one of the big ones for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part five for late morning and afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (bet. 1801 and 1802):
Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (bet. 1801 and 1802):
Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (bet. 1801 and 1802):
Violin Sonata no.9 [_Kreutzer_] in A op.47 (bet. 1802 and 1804):










Variations on _"Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu"_ from Wenzel Müller's opera _Die Schwestern von Prag_ ['Piano Trio no.11'] for piano trio op.121a (c. 1803):










Variations on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano WoO46 (1801):
Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1808):










String Quartet no.7 in F op.59 no.1 (1806):
String Quartet no.8 in E-minor op.59 no.2 (1806):
String Quartet no.9 in C op.59 no.3 (1806):


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Alborado del gracioso, Rhapsodie espagnole, Bolero - Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Busch Quartet play Brahms ... (again the sound is pretty good for its age).


----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique - String Quartets Volume 2

OP.18 & 28

Mannheimer Streichquartett.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I ended yesterday with the Duruflé Requiem as recorded by Matthew Best with the Corydon Singers and the ECO, a CD that I've had for 20 years or more and which I've always loved. This morning I'm contrasting it with the recording by Andrew Davis and the New Philharmonia Orchestra, which I recently picked up on vinyl. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet - I'm so accustomed to the more intimate reading by Best, and initially the Davis recording felt somewhat bombastic. But oh, Kiri Te Kanawa in the Pie Jesu... my oh my.


----------



## Faramundo

Among the last acquisitions of 2019 :


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings & Our Hunting Fathers

Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher/Britten Sinfonia/Daniel Harding, Marie-Luise Neunecker (french horn),

Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher, Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1
*

Ending the year as I began it, obsessing over whether I need _yet another_ symphony cycle.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*R. Wagner - Overture to "The Flying Dutchman" (Ormandy/RCA)
Henselt - Piano Concerto, Op. 16 (Lewenthal/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 1
> *
> 
> Ending the year as I began it, obsessing over whether I need _yet another_ symphony cycle.


Do I remember correctly that Szell performed heavily edited versions of the Schumann symphonies?


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 3 is my last Mahler of 2019!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Mahler 3 is my last Mahler of 2019!
> 
> View attachment 128380


Mahler 2 for me, but now I want to hear 3! It's been some time.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Corps Glorieux
Messe de la Pentecote


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Rafał Blechacz

Italian Concerto, BWV971/Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825/ 4 Duettos/ Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944/Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 In F, Op. 68 "Pastoral"


----------



## Forsooth

*An American in Paris*

Tamsin Waley-Cohen, violin
Huw Watkins, piano

Various selections of violin and piano duos from Poulenc, Ravel, Gershwin, and Ives. Some selections have been transcribed by Heifetz and Kirkpatrick. The pianist is very good, not playing over the violin. Good pairing.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Ashkenazy, Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

The performances for 1, 4, and 5 are outstanding. On the third movement of No. 2 on Spotify, the sound had garbage artifacts for a couple minutes, so I recommend finding it from a different source.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Mahler 2 for me, but now I want to hear 3! It's been some time.


One memorable year I listened to Mahler's 2nd right at New Year's Eve. The ending is more spectacular at midnight with fireworks going off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Do I remember correctly that Szell performed heavily edited versions of the Schumann symphonies?


Is that right? Gramophone quotes Szell as saying he attempted to correct "minor lapses [in orchestration] due to inexperience" with "remedies" that range from "subtle adjustments of dynamic marks to the radical surgery of re-orchestrating whole stretches". Oh, well, Szell lived in a different time and place from now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 4
*

Ashkenazy on piano. I understand Rachmaninoff's playing is more electric, but I'm too lazy to reach for that one.

View attachment 128381


----------



## robin4

*JEAN SIBELIUS (1865-1957): Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49*

Orquesta Sinfónica de Galicia

*Dima Slobodeniouk, director*





The tone poem Pohjola's Daughter (Pohjolan tytär), Op. 49, was composed by the Finnish composer Jean Sibelius in 1906. Originally, Sibelius intended to title the work Väinämöinen, after the *character in the Kalevala (the Finnish national epic). 
*
The publisher Robert Lienau insisted on the German title Tochter des Nordens ("Daughter of the North"), which is a literal translation of the work's Finnish title, Pohjolan tytär, traditionally given in English as Pohjola's Daughter.

The tone poem depicts the "steadfast, old," white-bearded Väinämöinen who spots the beautiful "daughter of the North (Pohjola)", *seated on a rainbow*, weaving a cloth of gold while he is riding a sleigh through the dusky landscape.





_"Musicians talk of nothing but money and jobs. Give me businessmen every time. They really are interested in music and art"

Jean Sibelius

_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128382


*Leoš Janáček*

Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen - Orchestral Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker
Charles Mackerras, conductor

recorded 1981 and 1986, remastered compilation 2013


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 135*

Listening on Spotify. The sound is mono, but once I got used to it, shucks, these guys play like they're glued together. (This is the Library of Congress concert.)


----------



## robin4

*Benjamin Britten: Cello Symphony Op. 68 1st movement*

RTVE Madrid

Carlos Kalmar

*Alban Gerhardt, cello*



The Symphony for Cello and Orchestra or Cello Symphony, Op. 68, was written in 1963 by the British composer Benjamin Britten. He dedicated the work to Mstislav Rostropovich, who gave the work its premiere in Moscow with the composer and the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra on 12 March 1964.

The work's title reflects the music's more even balance between soloist and orchestra than in the traditional concerto format.



_"Music does not excite until it is performed."

Benjamin Britten_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various chamber works part six tonight (string quartets and op.70 piano trios) and tomorrow morning (others).

String Quartet no.10 [_Harp_] in E-flat op.74 (1809):
String Quartet no.11 [_Serioso_] in F-minor op.95 (1810):










Piano Trio no.5 [_Ghost_] in D op.70 no.1 (1808):
Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):
Piano Trio no.7 [_Archduke_] in B-flat op.97 (1811):
_Allegretto_ ['Piano Trio no.8'] in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812):










Five marches for winds WoO18-20, WoO24 and WoO29 (c. 1797-1816):
_Polonaise_ in D for winds WoO21 (1810):
_Ecossaise_ in D for winds WoO22 (poss. 1809 or 1810):
_Three Equali_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):










Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812):


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 13 and 15 from this (really pretty excellent) set:









I'll be back next year. Until then, Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the recent mention of Molique ... listening to his oboe conc. on this 1990 Philips release:


----------



## 13hm13

Bax: From Dusk Till Dawn ...


----------



## 13hm13

Alec Wilder-- Air for English Horn ... conducted by FRANK SINATRA!






The Columbia String Orchestra conducted by Frank Sinatra !!
English Horn--Mitch Miller
recorded 1945


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some gorgeous Schubert for the last afternoon of the decade...


----------



## Guest

A second evening spent with Honegger Symphony No 4 reveals its secrets. The first movement is richly atmospheric. The second movement is a gem. It begins just with a bass line, almost like a Passacaglia, and melody is gradually layered on top, leading to an apotheosis in which horns sound a quote from a Suisse folk song. A thing of great beauty. The finals contains more contrapuntal wit, with what seems to be a quiet ending, until the lively material reappears suddenly at the close. Plasson's account is very good.


----------



## Eramire156

*2019 was the years of Brahms for me*

Specifically the clarinet quintet, there is still tons of Brahms to explore in the coming years, but I thought I'd close out the year with a mini Brahms fest.

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet inB minor, op.115









Harold Wright
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Piano Concerto no. 2 in B flat major, op.83









Solomon

Issay Dobrowen
Philharmonia Orchestra

Horn Trio in E flat major, op.40









Aubrey Brain
Rudolf Serkin
Adolf Busch*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Quartet Op. 135*
> 
> Listening on Spotify. The sound is mono, but once I got used to it, shucks, these guys play like they're glued together.
> 
> View attachment 128383


May I make a recommendation - this inexepensive box set is a bargain amongst bargains imo.


----------



## D Smith

Closing out the year by listening to Wagner's Ring Cycle over the past couple days: Janowski's cycle with Staatskapelle Dresden, Kollo, Nimsgern, Norman, Adam and remembering Peter Schreier. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Malx

There has to be some Mahler on Hogmanay:
Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

I now have to go and pay attention to family with the midnight hour not so far away.
May I wish all fellow posters a very Happy New Year when it comes in your locality - good health and good listening for 2020.

Kindest regards, 
Malx.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Derek Greten-Harrison leading Etherea Vocal Ensemble with Grace Cloutier (harp) and Alan Murchie (organ/piano):


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: Orchestral excerpts*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Artur Rodzinski, cond. 1955-56

His last Westminster recording

Includes a farewell speech










*FROM :








*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128394


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture
Marche Slave
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien
Hamlet Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1957, 1960, 1962, 1963, and 1970; remastered compilation 2004


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

A rare title from an American composer ...









Robert Ward ‎- Piano Concerto; Symphony No. 2; Symphony No. 3
Label: Bay Cities ‎- BCD-1001
Format:
CD, Compilation
Country: US
Released: 1989


----------



## 13hm13

Amahl And The Night Visitors; Composed By - Gian Carlo Menotti
On this LP (never released digitally AFAIK):









Cleveland Pops Orchestra ‎- Music For Young America
Label: Epic ‎- BC 1154
Format: Vinyl, LP


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Violin Concerto No.1 in D major, op.19. Maxim Vengerov, Mstislav Rostropovich, London Symphony Orchestra. This is a phenomenal CD through and through. I would recommend it to any new fan of Prokofiev and/or Shostakovich.

PS. Any violinist care to enlighten me on why it seems that so many violin concerti are written in the key of D major? Is it because D is one of the open strings?


----------



## Forsooth

*Leopold Anton Kozeluch (1747-1818) - Three Scottish Piano Trios - Trio 1790*

"...[Kozeluch], rather than limiting himself to harmonizing songs to make short pieces, instead has brought out the whole arsenal of the sonata form, and sometimes even more, judging from the five movements from the Trio in B-Flat Major that opens this album...The three trios given here by the 1790 Trio, made up of cellist and gambist Imola Gombos, violinist Annette Wehnert and pianist Harald Hoeren (here playing a copy of a Heilmann from the end of the 18th century) date from 1798 and 1799."


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:










*Symphony No. 4 "Requiem"
Serenade for flute, Harp and Strings
The Lament for Beowulf
Pastorale for Oboe, Harp and Strings
Suite from the Opera "Merry Mount"*


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Mass in B minor*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + all the soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Not the worst possible piece to start the new decade with! Felt like this sapling of a year required something big and important to launch it into an auspicious start. The great B minor mass needs no introduction on this forum - one of the greatest, most moving and deeply felt works in the entire classical repertoire.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Elégie in C minor, op.24. *Claude Debussy*: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135. *Paul Tortelier* & *Jean Hubeau*. Beautiful performance. Beautiful recording. Nice and dry. A new CD for me today.



Janspe said:


> *J. S. Bach: Mass in B minor*
> English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + all the soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> View attachment 128397
> 
> 
> Not the worst possible piece to start the new decade with! Felt like this sapling of a year required something big and important to launch it into an auspicious start. The great B minor mass needs no introduction on this forum - one of the greatest, most moving and deeply felt works in the entire classical repertoire.


Nice... I may have to listen to it in the morning. I've never heard the complete B minor Mass. I have the earlier Gardiner recording on Archiv.


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> I've never heard the complete B minor Mass.


Consider yourself lucky then, you have an amazing, _towering_ masterpiece waiting for a (hopefully) lifelong journey of discovery!


----------



## 13hm13

Kozeluch on this:

Czerny, Bach, Kozeluch - Golden Duet Elena Sorokina and Alexander Bakhchiev


----------



## haydnguy

*Tchaikovsky*

The Symphonies

Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathetique'

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin - Smert - others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

Jacques Rouvier (piano), David Fray (piano), Audrey Vigoureux (piano), Emmanuel Christien (piano)
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
David Fray


----------



## 13hm13

Sérénade mélancolique, Op. 26, TH 56
(HINT: it is ONLY on the German version of this CD -- last track)









Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto, Op. 35; Mélodie; Danse russe from Swan Lake, Op. 20 (Act III); Serenade melancolique [German Version]
Joshua Bell, Michael Tilson Thomas, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
April 25, 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## haydnguy

*Beethoven*

The Complete Piano Sonatas

No. 4 E flat major, Op. 7
No. 9 E major, Op. 14 No 1
No. 10 G major, Op. 14 N 2

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Rogerx

Molique - String Quartets Volume 1

String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 1 in F major
String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 2 in A minor
Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonatas
Evgeny Soifertis


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Renata Scotto, Agnes Baltsa, Veriano Luchetti and Evgeny Nesterenko

Renata Scotto · Agnes Baltsa
Veriano Luchetti · Evgeny Nesterenko

Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti




Renata Scotto · Agnes Baltsa
Veriano Luchetti · Evgeny Nesterenko

Spinning this one, just before......................


----------



## Rogerx

11.15 CET



Watching this on T.V with some nice friends, having this:


----------



## Malx

A New Year represents a resurrection of sorts:
Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Lisa Milne (Soprano), Birgit Remmert (Alto), Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Years concert from Vienna with Andris Nelsons. Happy New Year people


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:










*Mosaics
Piano Concerto In G
Symphony No. 5, 'Sinfonia Sacra'
Symphony No. 7, 'A Sea Symphony'*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Happy new year to you all. Various chamber works of Ludwig van Beethoven - seventh and final part this afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815):
Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):










_Fugue_ in D for string quintet op.137 (1817):



String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (1825):
String Quartet No.15 in A-minor op.132 (1825):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (1825 - new final movement composed in 1826):
_Große Fuge_ in B-flat op.133 - original final movement for String Quartet no.13 op.130 (1825):
String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1826):
String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (1826):


----------



## flamencosketches

Good morning and happy New Year to all my good people here at TC. I wish everyone a successful and rewarding year, with love.

Current listening:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir. I said I would do it, and I'm going to try, but frankly I am not sure whether I will listen to the whole thing to completion. In any case, that's a damn fine choir. Beautiful, intense music from the start. Just wanted to kick off the year on the right foot...


----------



## Malx

Having stumbled across this four disc set lurking in a forgotten corner of my collection the other day I thought a little dip into the mostly historic recordings was overdue.
A lot of the recordings are mono from the 1950's Charles Munch featuring frequently - the sound quality needs a little help at times with some shrill high frequencies.

Darius Mihaud, La Creation du Monde - Boston SO, Charles Munch.


----------



## Rogerx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Years concert from Vienna with Andris Nelsons. Happy New Year people


Jonas Kaufman was in the audience, lucky b########


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31

Flemish Radio Choir, Kaspars Putninsh.


----------



## Janspe

Wishing everyone a wonderful new year 2020! :tiphat:

*J. S. Bach: Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV. 1*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









I'm very fond of this cantata. The first aria, _Erfüllet, ihr himmlischen göttlichen Flammen_, is simply gorgeous!

I intend to listen to one Bach cantata each day starting today.


----------



## Bourdon

Happy new year to all of you .


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Piano Duets

Alexandre Tharaud & Zhu Xiao-Mei (piano)

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Good morning and happy New Year to all my good people here at TC. I wish everyone a successful and rewarding year, with love.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir. I said I would do it, and I'm going to try, but frankly I am not sure whether I will listen to the whole thing to completion. In any case, that's a damn fine choir. Beautiful, intense music from the start. Just wanted to kick off the year on the right foot...


Made it all the way to the end.  That was awesome.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128408


*Bedřich Smetana*

Orchestral Works, Vol. I

Wallenstein's Camp
Richard III
Hakon Jarl
The Fisherman
The Peasant Woman
Prague Carnival
Fanfares for Shakespeare's "Richard III"
Grand Overture in D major
March for the Shakespeare Festival

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Grechaninov: Symphony No. 2 & Mass 'Et in terra pax'

Anatoly Obraztsov (bass), Ludmila Golub (organ)

Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyansky.


----------



## Malx

A couple of weeks ago I was searching for a recording of Borodins second symphony that had a bit more zip and sparkle than the one conducted by Loris Tjeknavorian I had in my collection.
I sampled this disc on spotify and am delighted with two very good performances from the father and son Kleiber conducting dynasty.

Today its the recording conducted by Carlos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 22-23-3










*During the New Year I had the idea of being in the middle of a war zone,
what a terrible noise that new fireworks produce today.
*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Holst*: The Planets, op.32. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. This work is new to me as of a couple weeks ago. It's amazing. I totally see why so many people like it. I wasn't sure about this performance at first, but I actually really like it, totally satisfying. I think the signature Ormandy/Philadelphia sound is perfect for this kind of music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *During the New Year I had the idea of being in the middle of a war zone,
> what a terrible noise that new fireworks produce today.
> *


I feel your pain. I have no objection to fireworks bringing in the new year but I get miffed when they are still going off after 1 a.m. like they were at the pub near to where I live.


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, 'Babi Yar'*

Chorus and Orchestra of The Mariinsky Theatre (Kirov Opera)

Valery Gergiev

*Mikhail Petrenko - bass *







Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor (Op. 113), titled Babi Yar, was completed on July 20, 1962, and first performed in Moscow in December of that year. The hour-long work requires a bass soloist, men's chorus, and large orchestra and is laid out in five movements, each a setting of a *Yevgeny Yevtushenko poem.*

The five earthily vernacular poems denounce Soviet life one aspect at a time: brutality, cynicism, deprivation, anxiety, corruption.

Kirill Kondrashin conducted the 1962 premiere.

Movement 1 Babi Yar: Adagio (15-18 minutes)

In this movement, Shostakovich and Yevtushenko transform the 1941 massacre by Nazis of Jews at Babi Yar, near Kiev, into a *denunciation of anti-Semitism in all its forms. *



The flag of Israel was adopted on 28 October 1948, five months after the establishment of the State of Israel. It depicts a blue Star of David on a white background, between two horizontal blue stripes. The Israeli flag legislation states that the official measurements are 160 × 220 cm.



_"The composer Dmitri Shostakovich called me, and he was very polite.

He said: "You gave words to my thoughts. I have a dream to write music to your poem. Would you be so kind as to give me your permission."

I do not remember what I mumbled - I was overwhelmed, on the verge of euphoria.

The music of Shostakovich made this poem 10 times stronger.

Shostakovich's 13th Symphony forced Ukrainian party bureaucracy to build a memorial.

He was the moral architect of this memorial."

Poet Yevgeny Yevtushenko

_


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> I feel your pain. I have no objection to fireworks bringing in the new year but I get miffed when they are still going off after 1 a.m. like they were at the pub near to where I live.


It went on continuously until 2.30, glad it's over.
The bangs are so loud that no escape is possible.
I'm happy to say that it is quiet today.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_New Year's Day style_

*Johann Strauss Jr - Overture to "The Queen's Lace Handkerchief" (Walter/Marco Polo CD)
Josef Strauss - Fireproof Polka (Fiedler/RCA LP)
Johann Strauss, Sr - Radetzky March (Ormandy/Columbia LP)
Eduard Strauss - Clear Track Polka (Fiedler/RCA LP)
Joseph Lanner - Styrian Dances (Alban Berg Qrt/EMI CD)
Hans Lumbye - Amelie Waltz (Guth/Regis CD)
Johannes Brahms - Hungarian Dances #1 & 2 (Dorati/Mercury LP)
Franz von Suppe - March from Act III of "Boccacio" (Walter/Marco Polo CD)
Emile Waldteufel - Prestissimo Polka (Swierczewski/Nimbus CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Taplow

Rogerx said:


> 11.15 CET
> 
> [Watching this on T.V with some nice friends, having this:


Poffertjes?123456789


----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> Poffertjes?123456789


Oliebollen - deep fried doughnut balls with (currants and raisins)


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## robin4

Malx said:


> Darius Mihaud, La Creation du Monde - Boston SO, Charles Munch.
> 
> View attachment 128406


I saw Mihaud in person. I was in the UC Berkeley concert band in 1964 and a ceremony was held to give him an award. Our band played a piece of music by him and his wheelchair was pushed along right next to me. He had crippling rheumatoid arthritis and was unable to walk.


----------



## haydnguy

*Prokofiev*

Romeo and Juliet, op. 64

Ballet in four acts

The Cleveland Orchestra
Lorin Maazel


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: String Quartet No.1 in D minor, op.7. Lark Quartet. This is one of Schoenberg's most challenging works, in my book, but it's a masterpiece.



haydnguy said:


> *Prokofiev*
> 
> Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
> 
> Ballet in four acts
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Lorin Maazel


I came really close to buying this, but ended up springing for Ozawa's recording with the Boston Symphony. Frankly I find Maazel a boring conductor generally, but I do like what I've heard of his recording of *Prokofiev*'s Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wouldn't have expected to start the year with Shostakovich but these were the records I wanted to hear and I certainly found listening to them a powerful experience. I think Melnikov's performance impresses me more every time I hear it.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> I came really close to buying this, but ended up springing for Ozawa's recording with the Boston Symphony. Frankly I find Maazel a boring conductor generally, but I do like what I've heard of his recording of *Prokofiev*'s Romeo and Juliet.


Boring? 



I find Maazel often idiosyncratic, and some of the best things are when he uses a slow tempo and really squeezes the juice out of things.


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Complete Piano Trios, Volume 1, Selection 1, Hob XV 6, Trio in F major. (I've got the complete thing, so this will be a long listening quest, if I hang on.)










This must be an early work, just two movements, a wonderfully intense allegro and a menuetto with entertaining figuration and haunting melodies alternating. Music that works well on fortepiano. Brief but thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Malx

Jean-Fery Rebel, Les Elements - Akademie fur Alte Musik.

This recording follows on from a stage production in which the orchestra was joined by a dancer. The recording is studio based so only has a marginal influence from the choreographic element - it does seem however to have affected the Vivaldi on the disc more than the Rebel. The Vivaldi isn't really that competitve in a vast field of alternative recordings - the Rebel I enjoy enormously.


----------



## robin4

Originally Posted by* Malx* View Post

*Darius Mihaud, La Creation du Monde* - Boston SO, Charles Munch.

Attachment 128406

I saw Mihaud in person. I was in the UC Berkeley concert band in 1964 and a ceremony was held to give him an award. Our band played a piece of music by him and his* wheelchair* was pushed along right next to me. He had *crippling rheumatoid arthritis* and was unable to walk.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And we played one of the movements from the following piece:





*
Darius Milhaud: Suite Française*

Wheaton College Symphonic Band





Milhaud taught at Mills college every other year. It was just *up the hill from UC Berkeley.*





Suite Française was written in 1944 on commission from the publisher Leeds Music Corporation, as part of a contemplated series of original works for band by outstanding contemporary composers. 
Milhaud's first extended work for winds, Suite Française was premiered by the Goldman Band in 1945.

About the Suite Française, Milhaud states:

"For a long time* I have had the idea of writing a composition fit for high school purposes*, and this was the result. In the bands, orchestras, and choirs of American high schools, colleges and universities where the youth of the nation be found, it is obvious that they need music of their time, not too difficult to perform, but nevertheless keeping the characteristic idiom of the composer.

The *five parts of this suite *are named after French Provinces, the very ones in which the American and Allied armies fought together with the French underground of the liberation of my country: Normandy, Brittany, Ile-de-France (of which Paris is the center), Alsace-Lorraine, and Provence (my birthplace).

I used some folk tunes of these provinces. I wanted the young American to hear the popular melodies of those parts of France where their fathers and brothers fought to defeat the German invaders, who in less than seventy years have brought war, destruction, cruelty, torture, and murder three times to the peaceful and democratic people of France."


----------



## Bourdon

*Porgy and Bess*

I was planning to listen to this opera for a long time.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Boring?
> 
> 
> 
> I find Maazel often idiosyncratic, and some of the best things are when he uses a slow tempo and really squeezes the juice out of things.


Maazel did _become _a controversial conductor with many finding his work boring. I could often hear why and I can't think of many of the criticised recordings that I like that much. BUT his earlier recordings, including the great Romeo and Juliet that you have been listening to (and his earlier Sibelius recordings), cannot be included among the work that left many feeling disappointed.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> Maazel did _become _a controversial conductor with many finding his work boring. I could often hear why and I can't think of many of the criticised recordings that I like that much. BUT his earlier recordings, including the great Romeo and Juliet that you have been listening to (and his earlier Sibelius recordings), cannot be included among the work that left many feeling disappointed.


I _love_ his second Sibelius cycle with Pittsburgh!


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi: Concerti per due violini / Carmignola, Beyer, Gli Incogniti









Release Date: 10/21/2016 
Label: Harmonia Mundi Catalog #: 902249

Composer: Antonio Vivaldi 
Performer: Amandine Beyer, Giuliano Carmignola 
Number of Discs: 1 
Length: 1 Hours 10 Mins.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> I _love_ his second Sibelius cycle with Pittsburgh!


I think I knew that but had forgotten! I quite like it but don't think it comes close to his first set. Still it has its merits and I do sometimes listen to discs from it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, The Water Goblin - Czech PO, Neumann.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128468


*Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*

New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor


----------



## Rambler

*The World of Bach* on Decca








An old CD to start the new decade. A bit dated but not bad as a Bach sampler aimed at those not overly familiar with his works.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers, Cantate Youth Choir and City of London Sinfonia in some of his choral works:










*Mass of the Children
Look at the world
To every thing there is a season
Wings of the morning
A Clare Benediction
I will sing with the spirit
Musica Dei donum
I my Best-Beloved's am
Come down, O Love divine*


----------



## Rambler

*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach: The Three Cello Concertos* Hidemi Suzuki (cello and director) with the Bach Collegium Japan on BIS.








Typically frenetic fast movements, and rather more poetic slow movements. Fine performances and excellent recording.

CPE Bach is certainly an interesting composer in the transition from baroque to classical. Interesting but perhaps not likely to be a favourite of the general music lover. Perhaps that's bound to be the fate of composers in this transitional era.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Johannes-Passion, BWV. 245*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









After listening to the B minor mass last night, taking the _Johannes-Passion_ out for a listen felt like a good idea. I'm really going through a Bach-craze at the moment, every single note sounds perfect and I'm just loving it all so much. During the two hours of this piece there's great music simply everywhere!

I have to listen to the _Matthäus-Passion_ soon.

And then the cello suites, and the sonatas and partitas for solo violin, and the all of the keyboard suites, and the Brandenburg concerti, and, and...


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Eramire156

*Happy New Year.to all*

When Clemens Kraus suddenly died, Willi Boskovsky was asked as a stopgap to take over the 1950 Vienna Philharmonic New Years day concert, the stopgap lasted until his own ill health forced him withdraw from conducting the 1980 New Year's Day concert.

*Johann Strauss Concert









Willi Boskovsky 
Wiener Philharmoniker *

recorded in Vienna December 1957


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I always felt that CPE Bach sounded more baroque than classical. These violin sonatas on modern instruments sound very classical!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759, the "Unfinished". Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden.



Janspe said:


> *J. S. Bach: Johannes-Passion, BWV. 245*
> English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> View attachment 128471
> 
> 
> After listening to the B minor mass last night, taking the _Johannes-Passion_ out for a listen felt like a good idea. I'm really going through a Bach-craze at the moment, every single note sounds perfect and I'm just loving it all so much. During the two hours of this piece there's great music simply everywhere!
> 
> I have to listen to the _Matthäus-Passion_ soon.
> 
> And then the cello suites, and the sonatas and partitas for solo violin, and the all of the keyboard suites, and the Brandenburg concerti, and, and...


Do you prefer the keyboard suites on piano or harpsichord? While I think I prefer the Goldberg Variations and the WTC on modern piano, with the suites, it's harpsichord or bust. But my tastes with Bach are capricious and varied. I ought to listen to the Johannes-Passion soon. I have a recording w/ Masaaki Suzuki and the BCJ, in very great BIS sound. As far as Gardiner, I don't normally like his Bach, but I really did enjoy the B minor Mass of his this morning. I saw a great interview once in which JEG called the Mass his favorite piece of all time (incidentally, his favorite overall composer was not Bach, but Monteverdi). He really gave it his all.


----------



## Rambler

*Dance Music Through the Ages* on Archiv Produktion








The third disc from this 4 CD set - covering the Rococo and Viennese Classical Periods.

Enjoyable definitely non challenging music to end New Year's day.


----------



## Forsooth

Eramire156 said:


> When one thinks about Japanese string quartrts the Toyoko springs to mind, but they had a great predecessor whose recordings are still held in high regard
> 
> ...<snip>...
> 
> *Mari Iwamoto Quartet*


Thanks for the recommendation. I found the Mozart recording on Qobuz and it sounds great.

















I was interested in Mari's bio and found a photo and a small history online. Like so many other important musicians, she died too soon.

Violinist. 1924-1979. Born Mary Esther Iwamoto in Tokyo, Japan, the daughter of Marguerite Magruder and Masahito Iwamoto. She attended a music school, Lulilo, run by Russian expatriate Anna Dmitrievna Bubunova. She won the All Japan Music Competition, violin category, in 1937. In 1938, she made her first record at the age of 12. In 1946, following the Second World War, she took a teaching position with the Tokyo Academy of Music. In 1949, she resigned to travel in the US for a year. In 1967, she founded the Mari Iwamoto String Quartet, and with them made several records including 'Arnold Schönberg' (1972) and 'Mozart: String Quartets' (1975). They were awarded the Sontory Music Award for the promotion of Western music in Japan in 1979. She succumbed to cancer later that year at age 53.


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara - György Ligeti - William Byrd - Anonymous - Hildegard of Bingen - Thomas Tallis - Robert White - Sergei Rachmaninov - John Rutter - Gustav Holst - Giovanni Palestrina - Josquin Des Préz - Alexander Gretchaninov - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - William Henry Harris - Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director
_
Collegium_


----------



## Forsooth

*J. S. Bach: New Year's Day Cantatas*
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir. Ton Koopman, dir.

'Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm'; BWV 171; 'Jesu, nun sei gepreiset', BWV 41;
'Gottlob, nun geht das Jahr zu Ende' BWV 28; 'Herr Gott, dich loben wir' BWV 16


----------



## fergusmcphail

I listened to a lot of Dave Brubeck in December. 50 + albums at a rough guess. Many old favourites, more recent recordings and some rare treasures. The serenity of these songs is heightened in contrast to all that beautiful noise. Call me crazy but I like listening to some music in the dark and in the small hours of the morning. The stillness helps me focus and connect with the music and intensifies the experience. I can see myself doing that with this cd a lot.


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> Do you prefer the keyboard suites on piano or harpsichord?


I enjoy listening to both. At the moment most of my Bach listening is centered around piano recordings, but that's mostly due to the fact that so many of the artists I'm a fan of are predominantly pianists. Certainly a great harpsichord performance is as great, if not superior when it comes to Bach!


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2 - Solomon, Gilels, Jochum

Label : Tahra
Tracklist :
Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15

Solomon - piano
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugene Jochum

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83

Emil Gilels - piano
Concertgebouw Amsterdam , Eugene Jochum


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 10 & 11


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128479


*Max Bruch*
- Scottish Fantasy

*Pablo de Sarasate*
- Airs écossais

*Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
- Pibroch Suite

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
- Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"

*Rachel Barton Pine / Alasdair Fraser*
- Medley of Scots Tunes

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Platt, conductor
Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Alasdair Fraser, fiddle

2005


----------



## flamencosketches

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Cantus Arcticus, op.61. Hannu Lintu, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Very beautiful music at the moment, but not something I think I will ever want to hear every day. Some kind of mix of Messiaen, Sibelius, and Vaughan Williams, with a layer of tape-recorded bird sounds on top. Very strange.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HOLLY AND THE IVY
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
John Rutter - director
_
London_


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saëns* - Steven Isserlis, London Symphony Orchestra*, Michael Tilson Thomas, NDR Sinfonie-Orchester*, Christoph Eschenbach ‎- Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 ▪ La Muse Et Le Poète ▪ Suite
Label: BMG Classics ‎- 82876 65845 2, RCA Red Seal ‎- 82876 65845 2
Series: RCA Red Seal Classic Library -
Format: CD, Compilation, Remastered
Released: 2005


----------



## Dimace

Let us start the 2020 with a great and very difficult recording to be bought. *The Carl Schuricht's Bruckner's 9th with Die Wiener Philharmoniker! * To buy someone the His Master Voice ASD 493 issue from this one, is maybe the best all around solution. We have the original UK 1962 version, but this comes to a very heavy price. To buy the Electric Recording Co. issue ERC029 (300 copies numbered) is also a great alternative, but here the price is maybe heavier than our 1st option. To buy, generally, something outside UK (the Australian issue for example) is much cheaper, but, this is my opinion, doesn't worth the 80 or 100 US you must pay, because you don't have (somehow) the original and the sound is also very thin. So, after 30 years, I'm doing circles and turns around this GREAT recording, I found this one as a very good alternative for quality, (good) originality and collectability: *The ELECTROLA SME 91221 issue from 1967!* (Gold- White label) Based also on the first Studio 1961 recording and with (somehow) better sound (His Master Voice and Electrola is the same British company) This version is Made in Germany! For this reason it costs 8 time less money than the UK ones.









*Again, a very nice and creative 2020 to all of you, my dearest friends/s*!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Piano sonatas Op.10 nos 1-3 "Pathetique"

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> Maazel did _become _a controversial conductor with many finding his work boring. I could often hear why and I can't think of many of the criticised recordings that I like that much. BUT his earlier recordings, including the great Romeo and Juliet that you have been listening to (and his earlier Sibelius recordings), cannot be included among the work that left many feeling disappointed.


I don't give a lot of recommendations but I do recommend the Romeo and Juliet/Maazel. I would buy it again.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 128468
> 
> 
> *Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*
> 
> New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan, conductor


This was the best on for me since Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1/ Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 128468
> 
> 
> *Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*
> 
> New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan, conductor


To be honest, I think Andre Rieu plays them better than the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Highgate School Boys Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, Finchley Children's Music Group, Leeds Festival Chorus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Violin Concerto/ Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Jacck

*Hindemith - Violin concerto*
Oistrakh + LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth),Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth) Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Malx

Charpentier, Motets pour le Grand Dauphin.
(Streamed via spotify sampling a few discs to decide if a cheap box is worth acquiring in Presto's Boxing Day sale).


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Preludes Book II - Alain Planes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The three works here make an apt coupling. The final song of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ quotes from the early _Tod und Verklärung_ and the _Metamorphosen_ is, like the songs, a late work. Performances from one of the great Strauss conductors of the last century are self-recommending.

In the songs, Janowitz sings with a disembodied purity which, for many, is its own reward, and I know that this version is a first choice for quite a few people. That said, these are not just vocalises but Lieder and my preference is for a performance that probes a little deeper into the poetry.


----------



## Malx

Domenico Scarlatti, 9 Harpsichord Sonatas - Pierre Hantai.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 1 C minor*

I've never been a big fan of Bruckner and in fact, prior to getting this set, only knew the 4th and 7th symphonies. I bought this set a few years ago and listened to them all once and never again, except the 8th, which gets a more occasional airing.

I'm hoping that this time round they will have more of an effect on me.


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony for Violin, Flute, Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op 9 (transcription: Anton Webern).
Berg, Adagio from the Chamber Concerto for Violin, Clarinet and Piano (transcription: Alban Berg).
Boston Symphony Chamber Players.


----------



## Malx

Tsaraslondon said:


> *Symphony no 1 C minor*
> 
> I've never been a big fan of Bruckner and in fact, prior to getting this set, only knew the 4th and 7th symphonies. I bought this set a few years ago and listened to them all once and never again, except the 8th, which gets a more occasional airing.
> 
> I'm hoping that this time round they will have more of an effect on me.


The seventh symphony from that set should hit the spot for you.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Malx said:


> The seventh symphony from that set should hit the spot for you.


I do like the 7th. It'sprobably the one I know best, though on LP I had Karajan's earlier recording on EMI. The 8th in this set is also extremely fine and I know many prefer it to his later VPO version.


----------



## Rogerx

Balakirev: Complete Piano Works, Vol. 1

Piano Sonatas

Nicholas Walker (piano)

Piano Sonata in B flat minor
Sonata in B flat minor (1856)
Sonata in B flat minor (1905)
Sonata in B flat minor, Op. 3 (1855)


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein, BWV. 2*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Time for my daily Bach cantata dose! It's pretty neat to start the day with a cantata and some morning coffee - yes, it's past midday already but please don't judge, I'm on my well-deserved holiday away from university and in about a week I'll be back to more normal routines and constant work! :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Violin Concerto No.1 in D major, op.19. *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, op.77. Maxim Vengerov, Mstislav Rostropovich, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream / A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21/ Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Rtnrlfy

First record of the 2020 work year - I'm working my way through Swafford's biography of Beethoven (I also have the Brahms bio in my to-read pile) and also came across this as I was sorting records yesterday. Such wonderful music-making.


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem usually to listen to the Christie recording but this is very very good as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*



















Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 24-25-5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - song cycles for solo voice and various forces part one of two today.

_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):










_Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and orchestra op.8 [Texts: Thomas Ravenscroft/W. H. Auden/anon.] (1936):










_On this Island_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano op.11 [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937):
_(4) Cabaret Songs_ for medium voice and piano WoO [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937-39):










_Les Illuminations_ - song cycle in nine sections for tenor and strings op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):
_Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th. c. English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 1: British Isles_ - seven songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1942):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 2: France_ - eight songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1942):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 3: British Isles_ - seven songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1945-46):


----------



## Forsooth

*Beethoven Symphonies and Ouvertures. Jos Van Immerseel directing Anima Eterna Brugge. *

Started on the last day of 2019, and played more yesterday and today (Jan. 02, 2020). Thumbs up for Immerseel and his chamber orchestra Beethoven!  IMHO.


----------



## Helgi

Hello everyone. I'm relatively new to classical music (in any serious sense), and this community is an absolute goldmine!

Currently listening to Bruckner's mass in F minor, a recent recording that I found on the 2019 critics' choice list at Gramophone:

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/sites/default/files/hoskins.jpg

:tiphat:


----------



## robin4

*Sergei RACHMANINOV: Symphony No.1*

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra

*Stanislav KOCHANOVSKY, conductor*



Russian composer Sergei Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 in D minor, his Op. 13, was composed between January and October 1895 at his Ivanovka estate near Tambov, Russia.

Despite its *poor initial reception* the symphony is now seen as a dynamic representation of the Russian symphonic tradition, with British composer Robert Simpson calling it "a powerful work in its own right, stemming from Borodin and Tchaikovsky, but convinced, individual, finely constructed, and achieving a genuinely tragic and heroic expression that stands far above the pathos of his later music."

The premiere, which took place in St. Petersburg on March 28, 1897, was an absolute disaster for reasons which included under-rehearsal and the poor performance of the conductor Alexander Glazunov.

*Rachmaninoff subsequently suffered a psychological collapse* but did not destroy or attempt to disown the score. It was left in Russia when he went into exile in 1917 and subsequently lost.

*In 1944, after the composer's death, the separate instrumental parts of the symphony were discovered and were used to reconstruct the full score.*







_"In years of acquaintance I never heard him laugh, but his rare smile could be more contagious laughter; and his wit, while distinctly dry, was never acid. I have spent many an afternoon with him and Fritz Kreisler.

Rachmaninoff profoundly* admired American orchestras, and the Philadelphia Orchestra above all. *

*He considered it incomparably the most beautiful orchestra in the world*, and vigorously opposed the recording of his music by any other."

Charles O'Connell

_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Helgi said:


> Hello everyone. I'm relatively new to classical music (in any serious sense), and this community is an absolute goldmine!
> 
> Currently listening to Bruckner's mass in F minor, a recent recording that I found on the 2019 critics' choice list at Gramophone:
> 
> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/sites/default/files/hoskins.jpg
> 
> :tiphat:


Certainly a good post with which to start. Welcome to TC.


----------



## Enthusiast

Frank Martin - three concertos that I love.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## RockyIII

Baron Scarpia said:


> To be honest, I think Andre Rieu plays them better than the Wiener Philharmoniker.


What recording with a similar program by Rieu do you recommend?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128492


*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*

Capriccio brillante
Overture in D major
Souvenir d'une nuit d'été à Madrid
Symphony on Two Russian Themes
Kamarinskaya
Overture to "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Suite from "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Valse-Fantaisie

BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky

2000


----------



## Vasks

*Bohner - Grand Overture in D, Op. 16 (Breuer/Es-Dur)
Schubert - Fantasie for Piano Four-Hands, D.940 (Gulda/Naxos)
Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartet #2 (Vellinger/ASV)*


----------



## robin4

*RACHMANINOV: 2 Études-tableaux (P. 160) Orchestra version arr. Respighi*

George Enescu Phiharmonic Orchestra

Conductor : Misha KATZ

1. La Mer et les Mouettes

2. La Foire

In* 1929 Koussevitzky approached Rachmaninoff on the idea of having Respighi orchestrate several of the Russian's *pianistically demanding Etudes-tableaux, the specific pieces to be chosen by Rachmaninoff himself.

Rachmaninoff had composed his two sets of Etudes-tableaux--a total of seventeen pieces, of which six were published as Op. 33 and nine as Op. 39--between 1911 and 1917.

The title may be translated as "Scenic Etudes," or "Pictures in the form of Etudes."

Rachmaninoff was secretive regarding the specific imagery reflected in these pieces, fending off questions with the remark that the listener ought not to be overly concerned, or might simply accept whatever pictures the music might suggest.

To Respighi, however, he volunteered "secret explanations" of the "programs" for the five pieces he chose for transcription, and he supplied the descriptive titles for them himself in laying out his proposed sequence.

He happily accepted the somewhat different sequence which Respighi published as his own Op. 160:

Op. 39, No. 2, "The Sea and the Seagulls"
Op. 33, No. 7, "The Fair"
Op. 39, No. 7, "Funeral March"
Op. 33, No. 6, "Little Red Riding Hood and the Wolf"
Op. 39, No. 9, March


----------



## Enthusiast

I wouldn't say I'm a great fan of these works but they are effective enough. I listened to 1 and 3. 1 is a little like a symphonic Debussy (if that is not a contradiction in terms).


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets OP.18 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (two versions)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano and direction)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128494


*Henry Purcell*

Dido & Aeneas

Choir and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Elizabeth Kenny and Steven Devine, directors

2009


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be playing this every other day. It is very refreshing: lovely music, very well played and the idea of ending with the lovely Boccherini arrangement (of the 60th quintet) is inspired.


----------



## Malx

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 3 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 26-27-4


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart stringquartets volume 5 with the Leipziger Quartett. That is no. 22 & 20.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> What recording with a similar program by Rieu do you recommend?


Never owned an Andre Rieu recording, just seen things on youtube.

This is a good one:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dvorak string quintet with Leipziger Streichquartett & Lawrence Power.


----------



## Faramundo

At the moment reading a very good novel, in which a contemporary music composer and music theory freak is the main character (Claude Roy : La traversée du pont des arts), I find CD1 here quite a good companion.


----------



## Marinera

Ballet Royal de la Nuit


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Never owned an Andre Rieu recording, just seen things on youtube.


I've got one somewhere - or at least a recording that includes him. He is the named violinist on a baroque record (Telemann led by Gustav Leonhardt) ... before he turned to popularising and became famous.


----------



## Enthusiast

I ended my listening with some unfinished Bruckner. Simone Young is an excellent Brucknerian.


----------



## 13hm13

Telemann on this (the 2nd mvt. is quite good)









Classics - Virtuoso Trumpet / Smedvig, Ling, Scottish Co

Release Date: 11/16/1993 
Label:  Telarc Catalog #: 80227 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach, Georg Philipp Telemann, Leopold Mozart 
Performer: Rolf Smedvig 
Conductor: Jahja Ling 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dvorak string quintet with Leipziger Streichquartett & Lawrence Power.


Leipziger, that's the ensemble with the first violinist who was arrested for barging, naked, into a woman's hotel room and attempting to murder he, in New York City. His response to being arrested, outrage, since he obviously wasn't responsible because earlier in the evening he had been taking drugs with a prostitute.

Somehow I never thought about them the same way after reading that.


----------



## Merl

Tremendous performance of the 5th. The 6th is really good too (love those chirrupping woodwinds) but that 5th is just excellent.


----------



## pianozach

Not at this moment, but last Sunday I got to hear *Clipper Erickson* perform *Pictures at an Exhibition* live.

https://www.clippererickson.com/discography/


----------



## xankl

The Corigliano piece, Soliloquy, held my attention most, but enjoyed the entire release


----------



## Rambler

*Dance Music Through the Ages* Archiv Produktion








The last disc from this 4 CD set featuring dance music from the Viennese classical period followed by dance music from the Biedermeier period.

Easy listening to start the evening.


----------



## haydnguy

*Weinberg* (1919-1996)

Symphony No. 2 op. 30, for string orchestra
Symphony No. 21 "Kaddish" op. 152

City of Birmingham
Kremerata Baltica (chamber orchestra)
Gidon Kremer, solo violin
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, conductor


----------



## starthrower

Holst: The Perfect Fool, Egdon Heath, The Planets


----------



## Malx

Bach, Mozart, Beethoven - Klemperer.
Recordings from 1954 in decent mono sound a few fluffs here and there but all in all a fine disc conducted by a maestro who eventually got a reputation for slow tempos but in the early fifties if anything he was inclined to be swifter than many.
A very enjoyable disc - especially the Beethoven first Symphony.


----------



## Rambler

*Christmas at the Court of Dresen* Komerscher Sing-Verein and the Dresden Instrumental-Concert directed by Peter Kopp on Carus















A recent purchase of unfamiliar music featuring the following composers - all new to me:
- Josef Seger
- Johann Georg Schurer
- Johann David Heinichen
- Giovanni Alberto Ristori.

Not exactly earth shattering music - but this is a rather nice disc with excellent performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128521


*George Frideric Handel*

Samson

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, director

2019


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Sonata No.1 in D minor, op.28. *Nikolai Lugansky*, on Naïve. This is such a massive, sprawling work. I can't even imagine the effort it must have taken to create something like this. I bought this CD (very cheaply, I might add) on the good word of *Janspe*, so if you're reading this, thanks! I am really enjoying it. This is music that will take another several listens to process. I'm excited to hear his take on the 2nd sonata, too.


----------



## Forsooth

*Joseph Haydn - Piano Trios - Van Swieten Trio*

I listened to half of these works today. Never repetitive, never boring, always understated and witty. I look forward to the remaining trios tomorrow. Amazing musicians.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos (Kopatchinskaja/Eötvös)


----------



## Malx

Blancrocher said:


> Bartok, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos (Kopatchinskaja/Eötvös)


A disc that is on my wish list but it never appears at a reasonable price these days - which is a great shame


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Symphony No 6 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.
One of my favourite 20th century Symphonies, possibly Holmboe's greatest composition.









Edit: I let the disc play on and its fair to say the 7th Symphony is also very fine.


----------



## Rambler

*Heize Holliger - chamber music for oboe and strings - music by WA Mozart, JM Haydn & JC Bach* on Denon








A rather civilzed way to end this evening's listening


----------



## 13hm13

Time out for a bit of atonality ...










Berg: Violin Concerto; Lyric Suite; Three Orchestral Pieces


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH CHANTICLEER
*Vaughan Williams - Tavener - Distler - **Mäntyjärvi - Bold - Willan - Gruber - Traditional*
Chanticleer
Dawn Upshaw - soprano
Joseph Jennings - music director
_
Teldec Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I've got one somewhere - or at least a recording that includes him. He is the named violinist on a baroque record (Telemann led by Gustav Leonhardt) ... before he turned to popularising and became famous.
> 
> View attachment 128505


The Rieu you are refering to is his father who was a conductor


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Maria von Weber : Der Freischutz - Overture ... on this...


----------



## 13hm13

*N. Kraft -- cello conc.*

Of what I've heard from this composer thus far, N. Kraft's first 3 CCs are lovely -- especially the slow mvts.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Piano sonatas: OP.101 and Op.106
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - The 9 Symphonies
Philippe Herreweghe , Antwerp Symphony Orchestra (Royal Flemish Phil.)

Ludwig van Beethoven

I just started on this box set, and with the 5th in particular. I like what I hear and will make my way thru the collection (unless the trend discontinues for some reason) ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique/Fantaisie sur La Tempête de Shakespeare (from Lelio)

Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos,: 20-21 and Don Giovanni, K527: Overture

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Music for Four Hands

Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (piano)

Introduction & Allegro for 2 pianos
Introduction & Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
La Valse
La Valse (for 2 pianos)
Ma Mère l'Oye
Rapsodie Espagnole


----------



## Lilijana

*Marco Momi* _Almost Nowhere_

There are three pieces on this, and only the third with which I am already familiar. _Ludica III_ includes an array of electronic sounds in conjunction with the more traditionally acoustic sounds drawn from Nikel, the featured ensemble on this disc made up of saxophone, electric guitar, percussion and piano. Although this is something I would certainly love a lot, unfortunately some of the electronic diffusion might sound better on speakers rather than headphones (there are a few blips, clicks and high pitched beeps that get a little too far _inside_ my ear for my taste), but there's a really colourful interplay between all sounds that create an enchanting little world for the ears to explore.

_Tre Nudi, Quattro Nudi, Cinque Nudi, Sei Nudi_ is a cycle presented as one work, one listening experience. It is a lot more sparse and drawn out in its exploration of musical ideas and sonic textures, but with enough variety and a strong enough sense of structural pacing (for each part of the cycle, at the very least) that Momi's music rarely feels self indulgent. Though it's 37 minutes long, the relaxed pace almost lulls the listener into a trance and shortens the perceived time span just a little. The only real drawback for me is that sometimes the episodic nature of this work can feel a bit uninspired by comparison to the previous piece. However, I do like the electronics in it more than the first piece.

_Almost Nowhere_ is an utterly gorgeous work; there is a sense of ebb and flow in the music that comes across from the interrelation between dynamic shape, melody and the relative density of timbres at any point in time. Probably my favourite thing on this release. I highly recommend this piece for a rather calm yet totally fascinating, inventive and colourful contemporary music experience.

Just don't read the dreadful, pseudo-philosophical booklet that comes with the CD and you'll be fine!


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

Les Preludes (d'après Lamartine)



> The earliest version of this preface was written in March 1854 by Liszt's companion Princess Carolyne zu Sayn-Wittgenstein.[8] This version comprises voluminous reflections of the Princess, into which some lines of quotations from the ode by Lamartine are incorporated.[9] It was drastically shortened for publication in April 1856 as part of the score; there only the sentence, "the trumpet sounds the alarm" and the title "Les préludes", survive from Lamartine's poem.
> 
> A different version of the preface was written for the occasion of a performance of Les préludes on December 6, 1855, in Berlin. In the 1855 version the connection with Lamartine is reduced to his alleged query, "What else is our life but a series of preludes to that unknown Hymn, the first and solemn note of which is intoned by Death?"[10] However this sentence was actually written not by Lamartine, but by Princess Wittgenstein.


************


> The four sections of this music evoke different stages of life, and are linked thematically so that we hear the music as a single movement consisting of four contrasting mood sections. The very first three notes (C falling to B and then rising to E) signal the main theme or motto which is subsequently heard in various transformations. The first marked _maestoso_ (majestic) is called "Spring and Love"; then comes the wilder "Storms of Life". Gradually the music calms to a pastoral mood for "Consolations of Nature" in which the theme is given out in gentle woodwind solos, and finally, "Struggles and Victories" has a martial trumpet version.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

András Schiff (piano) & Miklós Perényi (cello)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations
Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46
Horn Sonata in F major, Op. 17


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Davidsbundlertanze - Boris Berezovsky.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> The Rieu you are refering to is his father who was a conductor


Yes - you are right! I had been reading the cover/insert wrongly. He conducts on two of the works. A bit disappointing!


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> Leipziger, that's the ensemble with the first violinist who was arrested for barging, naked, into a woman's hotel room and attempting to murder he, in New York City. His response to being arrested, outrage, since he obviously wasn't responsible because earlier in the evening he had been taking drugs with a prostitute.
> 
> Somehow I never thought about them the same way after reading that.


What an extraordinary story! To be fair to him the woman he attacked was a randomly selected (he - naked - had knocked on every room door in the hotel until one answered) 64 year old and it did seem that the transexual prostitute who had accompanied him to his room earlier had robbed him (CCTV footage showed her carrying away his computer) so his alibi that he had been drugged seems credible.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a truly beautiful record, not just for the _Vier letzte Lieder_, but also for the operatic excerpts and other songs.

This was Fleming's second recording of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ and she has found a new richness in the lower reigister whilst the voice still soars in the upper regions. Furthermore she has plumbed the deeper meaning of the texts. Though Schwarzkopf and Szell remain my first choice, this glorious disc is certainly one of my favourites.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Carnaval, op.9. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli. This extremely heavy, slow style of piano playing may be _fast zu ernst_, to borrow words from the composer. But sometimes, this style of poetic gravitas is exactly what I want to hear, even in an apparently lighthearted work such as this one.

Previous listening was this amazing disc, a recent acquisition on New Year's Eve:










*Gabriel Fauré*: Cello Sonata No.2 in G minor, op.117. Paul Tortelier, Jean Hubeau. A phenomenal recording... I read that Schumann was Fauré's favorite composer and it put me in the mood for the Carnaval.


----------



## Jacck

*J. Haydn - Mass in B flat major "Harmoniemesse"*
Collegium Musicum 90 conducted by Richard Hickox


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat minor, op.36. *Nikolai Lugansky*. What a performance. This Lugansky has definitely won a fan in me. I will be seeking out some of his other recordings, Rachmaninov and otherwise. This definitely goes toe to toe with my favorite recording, by Vladimir Horowitz. I believe they use different versions of the piece? Rachmaninov is almost as bad as Bruckner when it comes to edits and alternate versions...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - song cycles for solo voice and various forces part two of two.

Three gaps in my collection from the second half of Britten's career are _Songs from the Chinese_ (1957), _Songs and Proverbs of William Blake_ (1965) and _Who Are These Children?_ (1969). I feel that these cycles are central to Britten's later vocal output so despite the demands on my data allowance I will be youtubing them as a kind of 'song cycles supplement' session later.

_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):
_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - cycle of nine songs for tenor and piano op.35 (1945):
_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor and piano op.52 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1953):



_Nocturne_ cycle of eight songs for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Taylor Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 4: Moore's Irish Melodies_ - ten songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1957-58):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 5: British Isles_ - five songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (bet. 1951 and 1958):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 6: England_ - six songs for tenor and guitar WoO (bet. 1956 and 1958):
Eight folk song arrangements for high voice and harp WoO (1976):



_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.61 (1958):
_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):
_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Text: Robert Burns] (1975):


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Bourdon

*O Gemma Lux*


----------



## Enthusiast

I confess to often finding stretches of this work a little boring but not in this, my favourite, recording of the piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Bruch, Sarasate: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A box of happy arrived last night from Presto... first disc out of the box.


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

Release Date: 1st Jan 1993
Catalogue No: 9991662
Label: CPO


----------



## Enthusiast

Finzi's Wordsworth masterpiece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven *

String Quartets Op.18 No.3 & No.13 Op.130 ( live recordings)


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Piano Sonata No 2 Op 22 + Toccata in C major Op 7 - Boris Berezovsky.
The balance of the disc played earlier, Berezovskys dexterity in the Toccata is a wonder to behold.


----------



## robin4

*Beethoven shakes his fist at the world!*






*Beethoven: Große Fuge B Dur Op 133 *

Alban Berg Quartett



The Große Fuge (or Grosse Fuge, also known in English as Great Fugue or Grand Fugue), Op. 133, is a single-movement composition for string quartet by Ludwig van Beethoven.

An immense double fugue, it was universally *condemned by contemporary critics. *

A reviewer writing for Allgemeine musikalische Zeitung in 1826 described the fugue as* "incomprehensible, like Chinese"* and "a confusion of Babel."

However, critical opinion of the work has risen steadily since the beginning of the 20th century, and it is* now considered among** Beethoven's greatest achievements.*

*Igor Stravinsky* said that "it is an absolutely contemporary piece of music that *will be contemporary forever.*"

Roger Fiske credits the late Beethoven quartets as both reflecting and driving a fundamental change in which chamber music would no longer be written for casual performers but rather for listeners, and would come to be played by permanent professional quartets in public concerts rather than by amateurs and pick-up groups in private homes of wealthy patrons.

Even so, Fiske notes that full appreciation was suppressed due to a persistent faith in progress, which viewed the work of the past as inherently inferior to all that succeeded it. In any event, nowadays most commentators concur that* the late Beethoven quartets represent the peak of accomplishment in the genre that has never been equaled (although generations later Bartok and Shostakovich perhaps would come closest).*

Plenty of people will forever think of the Grosse Fuge as being problematic music.

The American composer Daniel Gregory Mason, who wrote a book on Beethoven's string quartets in 1947, called it, "Long, complicated and through many hearings repellent if not *unintelligible.*"

The musicologist Hugo Leichtentritt said it was *"impersonal, hostile objectivity".*

Schoenberg, however, saw it as a premonition ("Your cradle was Beethoven's Grosse Fuge," the artist Oskar Kokoschka wrote to him in a letter) and others went further in their praise.

The maverick Canadian pianist *Glenn Gould* said, "For me, the Grosse Fuge is not only the greatest work Beethoven ever wrote but just about the most astonishing piece in musical literature."

In the 1960s, when he was in his 80s, *Stravinsky *called it "an absolutely contemporary piece of music that will be *contemporary forever"*, adding: "Hardly birthmarked by its age, the Great Fugue is as rhythm alone more subtle than any music composed in my own century… It is pure interval music, this fugue, and I love it beyond any other."

The leading American Beethoven authority said "*Wow, oh my God!"-is that the Great Fugue is more than a piece; it's a **musicological Holy Grail, a vortex of ideas and implications*. It is the most radical work by the most formidable composer in history, and, for composers who had to follow in Beethoven's wake, it became a kind of political object.

*Arnold Schoenberg* heard it as a premonition of atonality, a call for freedom from convention. ("Your cradle was Beethoven's Grosse Fuge," Oskar Kokoschka once said to Schoenberg.)

*Benjamin Britten*, who took pride in tailoring his music to the needs of particular performers and places, was heard to complain that Beethoven's late works were at times *willfully bizarre, prophetic of avant-garde, obscurantist tendencies.*



me: It sounds OK.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128540


*Frédéric Chopin*

The Legendary 1965 Recording

Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, Op. 15 No. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, Op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

recorded 1965, remastered 1999


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F major, K370/ String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421/ Violin Sonata No. 25 in F major, K377

Bart Schneemann (oboe) & Paolo Giacometti (piano)

Rombouts Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Oberto, Conte di San Bonifacio" (Muti/Sony)
Lemba - Symphony in C# minor (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Merl

Not played a Planets for a few weeks so I dug out Mehta's excellent 70s LAPO recording (not to be confused with his far inferior remake). Super brass and playing in this one. I'll return to this one again in the near future as its still one of my fave recordings of the old warhorse.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: FLICKAN KOM IFRÅN SIN ÄLSKLINGS MÖTE (1900) OP. 35*



*Esa-Pekka Salonen* conducts



*Karita Mattila, soprano*



"The maiden came from her lover's tryst"

poet: Johan Ludvig Runeberg

The maiden came from her lover's tryst,
Came with red hands.

The mother said:
"Whence redden your hands, maiden?"

The maiden said: "I have picked *roses*
And stung my hands on the* thorns*."



Again she came from her lover's tryst,
Came with red lips.

The Mother said:
"Whence *redden your lips*, maiden?"

The maiden said: "I have eaten* raspberries*
And with the juices painted my lips."



Again she came from her lover's tryst,
Came with pale cheeks.

Her mother said:
"Whence pale your cheeks, maiden?"

The maiden said: "Make me a grave, o mother!
Hide me there and put a cross on top,

And on the cross carve, what I say:

Once she came home with red hands,
Since they had reddened between her lover's hands.

Once she came home with red lips,
Since they reddened under her lover's lips.

Lastly she came home with pale cheeks,
Since they had paled with her lover's unfaithfulness."


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's Death and the Maiden and the great Quintet possibly in astonishingly good performances.


----------



## Dimace

I can write many-many things for the great* Dino Ciani.* He was a pianist of superlative who, very unfortunately for the music, died at the age of 31 in a car accident. Dino is the ONLY pianist, until this moment, who recorded the complete piano works of G. Rossini at the age of 24! I will come to these recordings an other time. Today I will present you Dino as Chopin performer, with this SUPER recording from *Ars Nova*. So, Dino Ciani, in* Chopin Etüden!* Great all around LP, my friends. Dino plays the Etüden VERY artistically. They look like as mature romantical works (of course they are) and less as simple studies. Listen to this one and I believe it will be your Favorit for the Chopin Studies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.

Certain conductors seem to have an ability to establish themselves in my mind in such a positive light that I almost naturally expect to be enthralled by their recordings......Skrowaczeski is one, alongside Kurt Sanderling and Michael Gielen.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128544


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for Piano and Violoncello, op. 65
Polonaise brillante, op. 3
. .Martha Argerich, piano
. .Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3, op. 47
Ballade No. 4, op. 52
. .Svjatoslav Richter, piano

recorded 1961, 1962, 1980; compilation 1981


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Soloists, Bavarian RSO & Chorus, Haitink.
From the Haitink Portrait box from BR Klassik - a new arrival today.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Soloists, Bavarian RSO & Chorus, Haitink.
> From the Haitink Portrait box from BR Klassik - a new arrival today.
> 
> View attachment 128546


Wow, that's weird, I've just been playing Haitink's last LvB9 and although it's certainly not fleet of foot it's beautifully recorded, stunningly played and has some glorious woodwind playing. Not one of my fave recordings of the old warhorse but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Perittos

Schubert's piano trios


----------



## Taplow

robin4 said:


> [video=youtube;l_FWTgru2-w]*Karita Mattila, soprano*


Karita Mattila is incredible. Saw her singing the stepmother (Kostelnička Buryjovka) in a production of Janáček's Jenůfa at the Bayerische Staatsoper a few years back. A production still etched in my memory … she stole the show. She effectively portrayed the Kostelnička as the truly tragic character she is meant to be, and all with an incredible voice. Stunning!


----------



## Forsooth

*Música Sacra en la Época de Carlos V - Thomas Crecquillon (ca.1505-ca.1557) 
Capilla Principe de Viana - Angel Recasens, dir.*

Beautifully performed.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Bagatelles* Jeno Jando on Naxos















Mere Bagatelles these may be, but these 'lesser' works are packed full of invention and interest. Certainly the equal of many other composers 'best' works!


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Abbado/Vienna/Studer, Meier. I usually listen to the Ressurection at the beginning of the year and this is a fine version.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid, BWV. 3*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









In addition to my daily Bach cantata, I've been listening to a lot of Dutilleux today (Tortelier/Chandos) and I have once again utterly fallen in love with his music. Olivier Charlier's reading of _L'arbre des songes_ brought tears to my eyes; it's such a _fantastic_ score, I really don't understand why every violinist isn't playing it all the time. Certainly I consider it a superior work to a lot the repertoire warhorses. Go figure!


----------



## Rambler

*Mstislav Rostropovich & Benjamin Britten play Shubert, Schumann and Debussy* on Decca















On this rather special disk: -
- Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata
- Schumann's Five Pieces in Volkston
- Debussy Sonata for Cello and Piano

Of course Rostropovich is fantastic, but the piano accompaniment is equally superb, particularly in the Schubert. What a sensitive pianist Britten was.

This disc is a particular favourite of mine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - a round-up of miscellaneous songs this evening, concluding tomorrow morning. Not so much flotsam and jetsam as salvage to be prized, I would say - as with other categories of Britten's large output there are some real delights hidden away in the corners.

_The Birds_ - song for medium voice and piano WoO [Text: Hilaire Belloc] (1929 - rev. 1934):










Eight assorted songs for tenor and piano to texts by W.H. Auden (1937-early 1940s): ***










(_***_ includes one song in which the tenor is joined by a mezzo-soprano)

Two songs for tenor and piano to texts by Thomas Hardy (1953):



Four unpublished folk song arrangements for tenor and piano WoO (c. 1942 and 1945):
Three unpublished folk arrangements songs for tenor/soprano and piano WoO (1950s):
Two unpublished folk song arrangements for tenor, piano and cello WoO (????):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - version for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO (1962):
_The Twelve Apostles_ - arr. for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO (1962):
_The Bitter Withy_ - arr. for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO (1962 - inc.):
Fourteen folk songs arranged for voice and orchestra WoO (various dates):



Three songs for voice and piano from the incidental music for the 'anti-masque' _This Way to the Tomb_ [Texts: Ronald Duncan] WoO (1945):
Eight unpublished songs for voice and piano to texts by William Blake (1935), Peter Burra (1937), Arthur Waley, after Po-Chui-i (1938), 2 x Thomas Lovell Beddoes (1942), Louis MacNiece (1942), Ronald Duncan (1945) and J.W. von Goethe (c. 1960):
Realisations of two songs by Pelham Humfrey for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):
Realisation of _A Hymn on Divine Musick_ by William Croft for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Judtith Raskin, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Piano Concertos plus* Evgeny Kissin with the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Dmitri Kitaenko on MEL CD 








Recorded in The Grand Hall of the Moscow Conservatory in 1984.

I've rather warmed to Chopin in my later years (after dismissing him as a light weight in my youth). Having said that I prefer his solo piano works to these early concertos - but the slow movements are very poetic.

These are spectacularly fine performances by a youthful Evgeny Kissin.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.3 in D major, D200. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. I'm starting to really enjoy these Kleiber/Vienna recordings. I must hear the famous Brahms 4th he recorded with them. As for the music, it's the perfect setting for Franz's music, a cold and rainy January day, and this early symphony has never sounded better to my ears. Lots of drama and lyricism. The composer was 18 when he wrote this; it's probably one of the best of his early works. I really ought to explore Schubert's symphonies further... the only ones I'm very familiar with are 8, 9, and 5.



Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Judtith Raskin, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.
> 
> View attachment 128558


A damn fine recording, and one I ought to revisit very soon!


----------



## flamencosketches

Continuing with a little more Schubert...










*Franz Schubert*: Fantasy in C major, D 760, "Wanderer". Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> Continuing with a little more Schubert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*: Fantasy in C major, D 760, "Wanderer". Maurizio Pollini.


How did you like this one? I have heard great versions of it from Murray Perahia and Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in songs of the nativity:


----------



## flamencosketches

& even more Schubert...:










*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.19 in C minor, D958. Sviatoslav Richter. The first of Schubert's final trilogy of piano sonatas, and the only one in a minor key. I am still trying to figure out these last three Schubert sonatas. Beautiful music, but I am not sure what exactly is lying beneath the surface.



bharbeke said:


> How did you like this one? I have heard great versions of it from Murray Perahia and Sviatoslav Richter.


I love it. Might call it more of a cerebral approach, with emphasis on the counterpoint; virtuosic, yet controlled. I love Pollini's pianism; if you have heard his recordings of the late Beethoven sonatas and enjoyed them, you might like this. (If you haven't heard them... run, don't walk).

Anyway, I would love to hear Richter and Perahia take on the Wanderer. I love both of those pianists, even though they might occupy opposite ends of the artistry spectrum.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Just released today! Halfway through the 11th. This set is off to a damn fine start.


----------



## pmsummer

NOTENBÜCHLEIN FÜR ANNA MAGDALENA BACH
_A Selection_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Tragicomedia
-Stephen Stubbs - lutes, direction
-Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
-Andrew Lawrence-King - harps
John Potter - tenor
_
Teldec Das Alte Werk_


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Von Karagan, conductor

Mephisto-Walzer



> Mephisto Waltz No. 1, Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn) is the second of two short works he wrote for orchestra. While the work preceding it, "Midnight Procession" ("Der nächtliche Zug"), is rarely given (though both works have been recorded together), the waltz has been a concert favorite, with its passion, sensuality and dramatics generating an emotional impact. James Huneker described the work's "langourous syncopated melody" as "one of the most voluptuous episodes outside of the Tristan score".[2]
> 
> The Mephisto Waltz No. 1 is a typical example of program music, taking for its program an episode from Nikolaus Lenau's 1836 verse drama Faust [de] (not from Goethe's Faust). The following program note, which Liszt took from Lenau, appears in the printed score:
> 
> There is a wedding feast in progress in the village inn, with music, dancing, carousing. Mephistopheles and Faust pass by, and Mephistopheles induces Faust to enter and take part in the festivities. Mephistopheles snatches the fiddle from the hands of a lethargic fiddler and draws from it indescribably seductive and intoxicating strains. The amorous Faust whirls about with a full-blooded village beauty in a wild dance; they waltz in mad abandon out of the room, into the open, away into the woods. The sounds of the fiddle grow softer and softer, and the nightingale warbles his love-laden song.[3]


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:










*Divo Aloysio Sacrum
The Gallant Weaver
A Child's Prayer
Seinte Mari Moder Milde
Tremunt Videntes Angeli
Cantos Sagrados (1990): I - Identity
Cantos Sagrados (1990): II - Virgin of Guadalupe
Cantos Sagrados (1990): III - Sun Stone
Christus Vincit
So Deep (1992)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Orpheus: Ballet in three scenes. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

As the new year begins, I try and re-listen to my favourite albums released the previous year. 2019 was an excellent year for great classical albums and exciting new performers.

Here is the first installment of my 2019 review, all recommended.

Allegri & Monteverdi: Anamorfosi. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre. The surprise album of the year for me, mesmerising.










Alwyn & Carwithen: Music for String Quartet. Tippett Quartet. Carwithen was a huge discovery.










American Postcard. Christina Naughton & Michelle Naughton. Brilliant 2 piano playing.










Górecki: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1. Tippett Quartet. Made me appreciate these quartets.










Liszt: Sardanapalo & Mazeppa. Staatskapelle Weimar & Kirill Karabits. Fascinating.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi *
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas 
Disc 1
Igor Levit


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSMUSIK DES BAROCK
_Baroque Christmas Music_
*Bach - Handel - Purcell - Corelli - Torelli - Praetorius - Heinichen - Schmelzer - Schein - Vivaldi*
Ludwig Güttler Brass Ensemble
Ludwig Güttler - director
New Bach Collegium Musicum
Max Pommer - director 
_
Delta Music_, GDR


----------



## Rogerx

Hugo Alfvén: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 2

Bergakungen (The Mountain King) Suite, Op. 37
Swedish Rhapsody No. 2, Op. 24 'Uppsalarapsodi'
Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 23

Symphony No. 3, Uppsala Rhapsody & The Mountain King Suite

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## Guest

Wellesz, Symphony No 5, Rabl










A very engaging work. According to the notes, this is the first symphony in which Wellesz fully embraced a serial (12 tone) composition technique. The first movement, Maestoso, seems to depict struggle and stress, with dramatic angular melodies, imitative counter point and free use of dissonance as a source of color. The second movement is a short intermezzo which seems to function as a scherzo. The third movement, molto adagio, begins with free counterpoint for wood winds, and concludes with two climaxes mixing sensuous writing for strings and more strong dissonance. The finale is a dramatic summing up, vigorous, contrapuntal, at times seeming to evoke the style of Bruckner, and concluding with a return to the mood of the first movement.

The performance and recording are vibrant. Hightly recommended.


----------



## 13hm13

Violin concert №1 (1925) 1 - I. Allegretto grazioso. Cadenza 2 - II. Adagio sostenuto 3 - III. Allegro moderato, risolutoViolin concerto No. 2 (1936) 4 - I. Allegro moderato 5 - II. Adagio 6 - III. Finale: Allegro giocoso

Alina Ibragimova - violin
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov (Conductor)


----------



## 13hm13

Benjamin Britten - Violin Concerto; Double Concerto; Lachrymae - Anthony Marwood, Lawrence Power; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Medtner Piano Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn

Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 50
Rachmaninov: Floods of Spring (from Twelve Songs, Op. 14)
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40 (original 1926 version)


----------



## Malx

Dipping into a boxed set of Mahler Symphonies that generally I overlook when making a selection from the shelves. 
I intend to change my ways a little in 2020 - by playing more of what I already have. Frankly when you haven't listened to recordings for years it is like having a new acquisition without the financial pain.

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Kolner RSO, Gary Bertini.


----------



## Rogerx

Lanner: Viennese Dances

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Hansjörgl-Polka
Hofball-Tänze (Court Ball Dances), Op. 161
Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Viennese Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Franco Corelli (tenor), Leontyne Price (soprano), Monique Linval (soprano), Bernard Demigny (baritone), Mirella Freni (soprano), Geneviève Macaux (mezzo-soprano), Robert Merrill (baritone), Jean-Christophe Benoît (baritone)

Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Philharmoniker- Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Gibraltar

Beautiful piano arrangement of Rachmaninoff's 18th variation on a theme of Paganini from the album ''Terres de feu 2'' (Lands of Fire) by Raymond Menrath.

Here the video audio: https://www.talkclassical.com/63964-rachmaninovs-18th-var-theme.html#post1744819


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Christ lag in Todes Banden, BWV. 4*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









This cantata is one my favourites out of the around 50 (?) that I've heard so far. Absolutely stunning music, makes me feel that no other music is needed - which is of course not true, but it's a nice feeling to have when listening to a particularly striking piece of music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Yesterday's listening.










Roth's fabulous new recording of Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_ brings out its incredible originality and, well, weirdness.










Terrific Strauss from Karajan










Bruckner's Second Symphony. Karajan again.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: 24 Préludes, op.28. Martha Argerich

From this box set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral vocal/choral works part one of three for late morning and afternoon.

_Christ's Nativity_ - Christmas suite for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: Henry Vaughan/Robert Southwell/Charles William Stubbs/anon.] (1931):










_A Boy was Born_ for treble, boys' choir, mixed choir and organ op.3 [Texts: anon./Christina Rosetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1932 - rev. 1955):










_A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women_ for alto and two sopranos WoO [Text: Ford Madox Ford] (1929 - rev. 1967):
_Sweet was the Song_ - carol for unaccompanied female voices WoO [Text: anon.] (1931 - rev. 1966):
_Three Two-Part Songs_ for children's choir and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):
_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for mixed choir and piano op.7 [Texts: anon./William Makepiece Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjean] (1933-35):










_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. c. 1300] (1930 - rev. 1934):
_Jubilate Deo_ in E-flat for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):
_Te Deum_ in C for treble voice, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):










_A.M.D.G. (Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam)_ - cycle of seven songs for unaccompanied four-piece mixed choir WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces
Stephen Hough (piano)

Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Klavierstücke (4), Op. 119
Klavierstücke (6), Op. 118

Just arrived.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These tapes weren't found until after Du Pré had died. She was supposed to record _Don Quixote_ with Klemperer, with whom she was due to play the work at a concert at the RFH. A recording was also scheduled, but Klemperer dropped out of the project, his place being taken by Sir Adrian Boult. The sessions were actually a rehearsal run through, and someone just happened to flick on the recording switch. There are a few flubs, but Du Pré was incapable of routine and this recording in no way sounds like a run though. The Lalo is from a live concert conducted by Barenboim.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit (String Quartet)*
Alma Quartet









One of the most brilliant string quartets of the 20th century, and one of the greatest - and enigmatic - works of Dutilleux. I'm happy to see that so many quartets are playing this work, though I'd happily see it paired with something else than Ravel and Debussy - all three are _amazing_ works, but there are at least four recordings with the exact same programme! Anyway, a great favourite of mine. I do wish that Dutilleux had written more for the string quartet .. or for _any_ ensembles really.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956. Pavel Haas Quartet + Danjulo Ishizaka (cello). Phenomenal music. Great recording, but I don't know if it tops my favorite, Emerson Quartet + Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## Janspe

*W. Lutosławski: Recitativo e arioso; Subito; Lullaby for Anne-Sophie; Partita (all four works for piano and violin)*
Łukasz Chrzęszczyk, piano
Karolina Nowotczyńska, violin









Lutosławski isn't that well-known for his compositions for this particular instrumentation, but there's not a single weak work in the lot - nevertheless, most of the works are very short and cannot be counted among the major works of the composer. The exception to this is the magnificent Partita, which exists also in the composer fabulous arrangement for violin and orchestra; that arrangement he then intended to be played together with the other violin concertante work, _Chain II_. Between those works he composed an orchestral interlude, with the intenetion of connecting the two works. I'm very, very fond of the Partita, and it works wonderfully in this chamber version as well.

PS. How lucky is Anne-Sophie Mutter to a) have so many violin works by this composer written for her and b) have her name in one of them? No one will ever forget which violinist inspired Lutosławski! One of the biggest tragedies is that he didn't live long enough to write the intended full-fledged violin concerto for Mutter...


----------



## Blancrocher

A. Scarlatti, Salve Regina; Pergolesi, Stabat Mater & Salve Regina (Anderson/Bartoli/Dutoit)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 5 'Egyptian'

Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner

Allegro appassionato for piano, or piano & orchestra, Op. 70
Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat major Op. 29
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 'Egyptian'
Rapsodie d'Auvergne for piano & orchestra Op. 73

I know, another new one .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 3 in D minor*

Moving on through Karajan's Bruckner cycle. I know this symphony slightly better as I used to have the Jochum recording on LP. That said I haven't heard it in ages so couldn't make a comparison. The performance her strikes me as very fine indeed.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Sir Charles Stanford:


----------



## Vasks

*Pfitzner - Overture to "Kathchen von Heilbronn (Sawallisch/Orfeo)
Busoni - Divertimento for Flute & Orchestra (Nicolet/Philips)
Reger - An die Hoffnung (Braun/Koch)
Schoenberg - Concerto for String Quartet & Orchestra (after Handel) (Schwarz/Apex)*


----------



## Janspe

*G. Ligeti: Musica ricercata*
Mario Prisuelos, piano









A classic piano cycle by a great composer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.4

If it were only for the delightful Gavotte.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, op.107. Mstislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. An amazing concerto. Very different from his darker, more subdued Violin Concerto No.1 on the same disc.



Janspe said:


> *W. Lutosławski: Recitativo e arioso; Subito; Lullaby for Anne-Sophie; Partita (all four works for piano and violin)*
> Łukasz Chrzęszczyk, piano
> Karolina Nowotczyńska, violin
> 
> View attachment 128568
> 
> 
> Lutosławski isn't that well-known for his compositions for this particular instrumentation, but there's not a single weak work in the lot - nevertheless, most of the works are very short and cannot be counted among the major works of the composer. The exception to this is the magnificent Partita, which exists also in the composer fabulous arrangement for violin and orchestra; that arrangement he then intended to be played together with the other violin concertante work, _Chain II_. Between those works he composed an orchestral interlude, with the intenetion of connecting the two works. I'm very, very fond of the Partita, and it works wonderfully in this chamber version as well.
> 
> PS. How lucky is Anne-Sophie Mutter to a) have so many violin works by this composer written for her and b) have her name in one of them? No one will ever forget which violinist inspired Lutosławski! One of the biggest tragedies is that he didn't live long enough to write the intended full-fledged violin concerto for Mutter...


A Lutosławski violin concerto would have been an amazing thing, especially with Mutter at the helm... alas. At least we have the Partita and the Chain II.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.4

This set contains symphony No. 4-5-7-8 & 9 (live recordings)


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Mirella Freni (soprano), Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

Solisti dell'orchestra "Scarlatti" Napoli, Ettore Gracis

and Scarlatti Concerti Grossi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128570


* Frédéric Chopin*

Ballade No. 1 in G minor, op. 23
Ballade No. 2 in F major, op. 38
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
Barcarolle in F sharp major, op. 60
Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Janspe

*O. Messiaen: Le Tombeau resplendissant, Les Offrandes oubliées, Un sourire, L'ascension*
Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich, led by Paavo Järvi









Is it just me, or are new Paavo Järvi recordings appearing _all the time_?


----------



## robin4

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

*Pablo Heras-Casado, Dirigent *



*Clara Andrada De La Calle, on flute*



Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov was a Russian composer, and a member of the group of composers known as *The Five*.



The* Russian Five* was comprised of *César Cui, Aleksandr Borodin, Mily Balakirev, Modest Mussorgsky, and Nikolay Rimksy-**Korsakov,* this group of inspired musicians, steeped in Russian society, *worked to* remove outside cultural influences and *create a uniquely Russian sound* in their compositions.

He was a master of orchestration. His best-known orchestral compositions-Capriccio Espagnol, the Russian Easter Festival Overture, and the symphonic suite Scheherazade-are staples of the classical music repertoire, along with suites and excerpts from some of his 15 operas.

For much of his life, Rimsky-Korsakov combined his composition and teaching with a *career in the Russian military-at first as an officer in the Imperial Russian Navy.*



I had the above LP in high school. I make no claim that it is a recording of Capriccio espagnol.



_"A young man who wishes to remain a sound Atheist cannot be too careful of his reading. There are traps everywhere-Bibles laid open. God is, if I may say it, very unscrupulous."

C.S. Lewis_


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is an awesome set. Essential for the Rachmaninoff fan.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 & Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Debussy- Pour le Piano, Estampes, L'isle Joyeuse*

Pascal Roge (Decca set of Debussy piano works)

Revisiting this sumptuous, richly-colored music to kick off the day's listening. Quintessentially French playing from Roge.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Ravel*

La boîte à joujoux
Petite Suite

Pavane pour une infante Défunte
Valse nobles et sentimentales
Alborado de grazioso


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to have been in something of a Boccherini patch for a while. This one is 155+ minutes of delight with regular gentle surprises.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Debussy- Pour le Piano, Estampes, L'isle Joyeuse*
> 
> Pascal Roge (Decca set of Debussy piano works)
> 
> Revisiting this sumptuous, richly-colored music to kick off the day's listening. Quintessentially French playing from Roge.


I have that set. I agree, it's really good.


----------



## robin4

*I will NOT say:* awesome, amazing, stunning, fabulous, incredible, 
terrific, brilliant, phenomenal, magnificent, excellent, recommended, engaging, dramatic, stunning, fantastic, superb, beautiful, wonderful, superlative, enthralling, extraordinary, lovely, utterly gorgeous, exciting, civilizing, refreshing, tremendous, probing, wonderful music-making, very very VERY good, poetic, perfect, a rare treasure, challenging, impressive, wonderfully intense, astounding, BRAVO

*BUT I WILL say: it sounds pretty doggone good*






*Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Luonnotar (1913)*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Hannu Lintu, conductor

*Karita Mattila, soprano*



Luonnotar, Op. 70, is a tone-poem for soprano and orchestra, completed by Jean Sibelius in 1913.



Luonnotar is based on *Finnish mythology*, the words coming from the *Kalevala*.The text is from the first part of the Kalevala and *deals with the creation of the world.*

*Luonnotar or Ilmatar is the Spirit of Nature and Mother of the Seas. *

Setting music to Finnish texts was relatively new to Sibelius, as his first language was Swedish.

*Elisabeth Schwarzkop*f sang it in Helsinki in 1955, saying it was the *"best thing she had ever done in her life".*

In the opinion of many Sibelians Luonnotar is one of the composer's very best works, an entirely original masterpiece in the same way as the late symphonies and Tapiola.

LUONNOTAR Lyrics by Jean Sibelius *based on the first poem of*
*the Kalevala *by Elias Lönnrot on a year 1849.

Once a beauteous maid,
virgin Daughter of the Ether.
Forlorn and burdened,
dwelling ever alone
in the vastness of space.

Descending on the swell,
waves bore the virgin onward,
seven hundred years.
Being mother of the waters. Swam nor'west, south.
Swam the air's every shore.

Came mighty gusts,
Foaming the sea.

"Oh my wretched days.
Better had I been
maid of the Ether.
Oh Ukko, God on high,
hasten here I call."

A seabird beauteous flew,
straight o'er all air's shores,
flew nor'west, south.
No nest she found.

"No, no, no.
Shall I nest upon the wind,
dwelling on the waves.
The wind shall overturn,
The waves taking my dwelling."

Then the mother of the waters
Did lift her knee from the billows.
The seabird on it set her nest,
her eggs to hatch.

The maid felt burning,
Her limbs were quaking.
The nest slipped waterward,
and fell splintered.

Wondrous things the egg became.
The shell's top dome
became the vault of heaven.

The upper albumen,
the bright shining Moon.
The motley parts, the firmament.
Heavenly starlight.



_"Human beings, all over the earth, have this curious idea that they ought to behave in a certain way, and can't really get rid of it."

C.S. Lewis_


----------



## Malx

Janspe said:


> *O. Messiaen: Le Tombeau resplendissant, Les Offrandes oubliées, Un sourire, L'ascension*
> Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich, led by Paavo Järvi
> 
> View attachment 128571
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or are new Paavo Järvi recordings appearing _all the time_?


He's just keeping the family tradition going!


----------



## Malx

Continuing with my sequence of Mahler Symphonies from recordings I haven't played for sometime.

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Chicago SO, Bernard Haitink. 
Live recording.


----------



## 13hm13

Outstanding ... and impressive (FM was 12 yrs old when he composed Sy. 1)...

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1, 4, 6, 7, 12 / Concerto Köln









Release Date: 05/07/1996 
Label: Teldec Das Alte Werk Catalog #: 98435 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Felix Mendelssohn 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Concerto Cologne 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 8 Mins.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral vocal/choral works part two of three tonight.

_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: anon. Latin and English] (1942):










_Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied five-piece choir op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942): 
_Rejoice in the Lamb_ for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):
_Festival Te Deum_ for mixed choir and organ op.32 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1945):










_Chorale after an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):
_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied four-piece mixed choir op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon.] (1950):
_(6) Choral Dances_ WoO - arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir from Act II of the opera _Gloriana_ op.53 [Texts: William Plomer] (1952-53):










_Canticle I: My Beloved is Mine_ for tenor and piano op.40 [Texts: Francis Quarles] (1947):
_Canticle II: Abraham and Isaac_ for alto, tenor and piano op.51 [Text: adapted from the Chester Miracle Play] (1952):
_Canticle III: Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano op.55 [Text: Dame Edith Sitwell] (1954):
_The Heart of the Matter_ - poems for narrator, tenor, horn and piano - rev. by Peter Pears 1983 [Text: Dame Edith Sitwell] (1956):


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more Boccherini - the first disc of this two disc set.


----------



## Merl

Another day and another Beethoven 9th. This one was much more enjoyable than yesterday's decent but not exciting Haitink / BRSO recording. Yes the NYPO are sloppy at times and Gilbert is a little rushed in the first movement but this is a fine performance, nonetheless. The final two movements are terrific. If you've got Spotify / Deezer give it a listen. There's a swift 7th on there too that's worth hearing.


----------



## D Smith

Alfven: Symphony No. 3 Borowicz Deutches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. For Saturday Symphony. Fresh and delightful, cheered me up on a gloomy day.


----------



## starthrower

Conducted by Blomstedt, Nielsen 5 became one of my favorites of 2019.


----------



## Malx

A wee break from Mahler - this weeks Saturday Symphony selection.
Hugo Alfven, Symphony No 3 - Royal Stockholm PO, Neeme Jarvi.









I bought the original BIS set second hand at a very reasonable price before being aware of the Brilliant box.


----------



## pianozach

At this moment?

The Pop/Rock/Prog version of *Fanfare for the Common Man* on *Works* by *Emerson, Lake & Palmer*.

Wonderfully self-indulgent 1977 moment caught in a time warp. A modal solo between two fairly straight renditions of the piece.


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Concert Choir and Chamber Orchestra in vocal music by Olivier Messiaen:


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin Favourites* Ashkenazy on Decca















A selection of popular Chopin piano works played by Ashkenazy.


----------



## chill782002

Glazunov - Symphony No 7

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky / USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1984


----------



## Gibraltar

Gibraltar said:


> Beautiful piano arrangement of Rachmaninoff's 18th variation on a theme of Paganini from the album ''Terres de feu 2'' (Lands of Fire) by Raymond Menrath.
> 
> Here the video audio: https://www.talkclassical.com/63964-rachmaninovs-18th-var-theme.html#post1744819


I also really like his wink to the waltz '' La plus que lente '' by Debussy:






The french title is '' La plus que rapide '' (The more than fast)… 

A very romantic composition performed on a magnificent Steinway D grand piano. I think it's the Hamburg model.

ABOUT RAYMOND MENRATH

French composer Raymond Menrath is originally a jazz pianist, but his attraction to classical music brought him to the transformation of his musical approach and the deepening investigation of the great composers style, especially post-romantic and contemporary, with a particular sensitiveness for SCRIABIN, RACHMANINOFF, DEBUSSY and RAVEL.

His participation as listener to the master-classes of the COLMAR FESTIVAL (FRANCE) was a real revelation and he appreciated the wonderful teaching of Michaël VOSKRESSENSKY, Rena SHERESHEVSKAYA, Dimitri BASHKIROV, professors at the GNESSIN INSTITUTE or at the TCHAIKOVSKI CONSERVATORY of MOSCOW.

He also completey changed his pianistic technique and was mostly inspired by ALFRED CORTOT and MARIE JAELL. His interest in composition took shape.


----------



## 13hm13

Some good music -- with excellent Decca sound engineering -- on this 2-CD set ..









Release Date: 1997 (1970s recordings)
Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Rambler

*Arturo Toscanini All Berlioz Concert (1947)* with the NBC Symphony Orchestra on Guild Historical















This Berlioz recording was made for broadcast in 1947. It's on 3 CD's and the concert consisted of Romeo and Juliet and Scene VII of the Damnation of Faust. Also included are the rehearsals - during which Toscanini could be infamously rude to the players.


----------



## Malx

Back to Mahler from the corners of my collection:
Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, James Levine.


----------



## Taplow

Listening to the Mahler 4 on Spotify. Just added the disc to my Amazon wishlist. I already have a recording of the excellent Lieder eines fahrended Gesellen on another disc with the Mahler 1 (Ormandy, Philadelphia), but don't have the Szell number 4 (yet).


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 7 K 284b/309*
Marta Deyanova

I'm going through her set of the Mozart sonatas. This is the first one that jumped out to me as being stellar.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with my informal review of favourite recordings from 2019.

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas. Igor Levit. Fast and brisk, he makes them sound easy. It makes for a fresh listen to old favourites though for more depth of feeling I turn to other albums.










Clementi: Keyboard Sonatas. Soyeon Kate Lee. I'm a fan of this pianist and she delivers a very clean and engaging performance. I'm hoping she will do a follow up to this.










Fauré, Debussy, Szymanowski, Chopin. Rafał Blechacz & Bomsori Kim. First rate playing and interpretation.










Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra. This is a hard work to get right but when it's done well, it rises to the top of my Mahler list. Fischer nails this. Highly recommended.










Respighi: Roman Trilogy. JoAnn Falletta/ Buffalo. Effervescent playing and recording. Quickly became a favourite album of these works


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 12 from Yo Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax box set*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Trio no.2 in E minor, op.67
Cello Sonata in D minor, op.40









Isaac Stern
Yo Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax *

Earlier today was listening to,

*Alexander Borodin
String Quartet no.2 in D major

Bedrich Smetana
String Quartet no.1 inE minor









The Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## Janspe

*R. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols; Hodie*
Can't be bothered to list all the performers this time, so many of them!









I'm not a huge of Vaughan Williams, but listening to this album was still quite enjoyable. Made me realize yet again how much music there is that I know _nothing_ about; _Hodie_ is a big, major work and yet I've hardly ever even heard of it! But now I've heard it and feel once more a bit more enlightened, and that's a good feeling! However, I am yet to be converted into becoming a Vaughan Williams enthusiast; don't really know which works would do it since I've heard most of his symphonies and lot of other works too.


----------



## pianozach

I just got back from the library, where I checked out 8 CDs

*SCHUMANN
The Symphonies* 
Wiener Philharmoniker 
Leonard Bernstein

*BEETHOVEN
Egmont • Wellingtons Sieg • Märsche*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

*LISZT
6 Hungarian Rhapsodies* [#1-6]
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer

*The Best of MENDELSSOHN
including Italian Symphony • Violin Concerto • A Midsummer Night's Dream*
It also includes Ruy Blas Overture, Rondo Capricioso, The Hebrides Overture, and 
10 other seemingly random Mendelssohn tracks:
. . . . Variations sérieuses, Op. 54 & 
. . . . some of the "Songs Without Words" , Op. 19 Nos 1-2, Op. 30 Nos 4 & 6, Op. 62 Nos. 1 & 6, Op. 67 Nos. 4-6
. . . . . . . . _whatever_

*MAHLER • HINDEMITH
"Orchestral Works"*

*BRUCKNER
Symphony 8
*SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sergiu Celibidache
[inclueds *Schubert's Symphony No. 5*]

*JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphonies 22, 24, 30, 43, 44, & 49*
Cantilena 
Adrian Shepherd

*HOWARD SHORE
LORD OF THE RINGS: THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING*

•

*Schumann/Bernstein*: This will be my first recording of *Schumann*, although I've performed some.

Surprisingly, I have very little *Bernstein* in my digital collection as a conductor, although there's a few cover of songs from West Side Story (Mandy Patinkin, Streisand, Yes)

I've got his *The Planets, Shostakovich Symphonies #4 *and *#5*, and *Peer Gynt Suite No. 1 "Morning Mood"*

*Beethoven/Karajan*: Got plenty of *Beethoven*, including *Dorati*'s Wellington's Victory. Surprisingly, this will be my first addition from *Karajan*.

*Liszt*: I have only one track from *Liszt* in my collection, *La Campanella* from a compilation CD, *Ralph Lauren Classical*, performed by *André Watts*.

*Mendelssohn*: Only one track of *Mendelssohn* in my library - the 3rd movement (con Moto Moderato) of *Symphony No. 4* performed by *Stefan Sanderling* and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, on a compilation CD, *Desire: Music of Romance*.

*Mahler • Hindemith*: Have no *Mahler* nor *Hindemith* in my digital library at all. I'm surprised. I could _swear_ I had some *Mahler* - he's probably lurking in the garage with the boxed up LPs. Yes, I'm sure I have a pristine copy of Levine conducting the *7th Symphony*.

*Bruckner*: Don't have any *Bruckner* either.

*Haydn*: While I've performed some *Haydn* on the piano (I love the *Sonata in D*, played the first two movements last Sunday as part of the pre-service music), I have very little Haydn in my iTunes: Only the _*3rd Movement*_ of the *Trumpet Concerto* performed by *Crispian Steele-Perkins* & English Chamber Orchestra on the compilation CD *The MCA Classics Sampler*.

*Howard Shore*: Funny . . . Shore's scored over 80 films. He's absent from my library.

•

The *Mahler/Hindemith* 2-CD set is truly a Frankenstein:

*Gustav Mahler*:
Totenfeier
Blumine
Adagio from Symphony No. 10

*Paul Hindemith*:
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Overture to Neues vom Tage
Symphony: Mathis der Maler

Again . . . _whatever_ . . .

•

Occasionally I'll go out "garage sale-ing", and pick up oddball classical CDs, then dump them into my iTunes library. That's how I ended up with with *Scottish Fantasy* composed in 1880 by *Max Bruch*.

Budget. I cannot afford the luxury of 'new' music.


----------



## Janspe

*F. Schubert: String Quartet in D minor, D.810*
Guarneri Quartet









One of the pillars of 19th century chamber music. Not for everyday listening, though - such dark and painful music.


----------



## Joe B

Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128603


*Max Bruch*

Adagio (cello)
Canzone (cello)
Kol Nidrei (cello)
In memoriam (violin)
Adagio appassionato (violin)
Romanze (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Griffiths, director
Tomotada Soh, violin
Curdin Coray, cello

1992


----------



## pmsummer

The jacket art and some of the recordings that were on my first 'classical music' LP purchase in 1967, expanded for CD.










TOCATA AND FUGUE
_BWV 565, 552, 529, 542, 650, 645_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Karl Richter - organ
Jægersborg Church, Copenhagen
_
DG Musikfest_


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 51 #1*
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Janspe

One more chamber piece tonight and then I'm done!

*F. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat major, Op. 20*
Medici Quartet & Alberni Quartet









Given that this octet is one the most celebrated chamber works of the romantic era it's perhaps a little odd that I only heard it for the first time last year. Just never got around to listening to it before! Anyhow, it was love at first sight. I really love this piece _a lot_. I've been kind of ignoring Mendelssohn in my listening my entire life, but hearing this piece really put the wheels turning and I'm currently undergoing a sort of Mendelssohn renaissance. Loving his music more and more all the time!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128606


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Serenade for Strings, op. 20

Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor
James Ehnes, violin

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Kalkbrenner: Grandes Etudes, Op. 143 & Variations Brillantes, Op. 120

Tyler Hay (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Melodies



> The Fantasia was written in 1852 and premiered in Pest on June 1, 1853, with Hans von Bülow as soloist and Ferenc Erkel conducting the orchestra.





> During Liszt's lifetime, his Hungarian Rhapsodies were among his most popular works. Because of this popularity, he may have been under pressure to produce versions of them for piano and orchestra. The present work is the only such work that Liszt is known to have produced.[2] However he may, at the end of his life, have helped his student Sophie Menter with her Concerto in the Hungarian Style (1885), a work which was clearly influenced by the Hungarian Fantasy.
> 
> A slow introduction by the orchestra is followed by a solo cadenza before proceeding to the main body of the work.[3] The bold, marchlike main theme of the work, as in the version for solo piano, is the Hungarian folk song "Mohac's Field",[2] with a long-short-short-long rhythm. While much of the piece's thematic material is derived from this song, there is also a section in A minor marked "in gypsy style" (alla zingarese).[4]
> 
> While the Fantasia is in the same style and tradition as the Hungarian Rhapsodies, it differs structurally from them. The Rhapsodies generally present a clear succession of two traditional scales - lassan, and friska. These dances are evident in the Fantasia, particularly in the long and brilliant friska section. However, Liszt is freer and wider-ranging in his combination and juxtaposition of material than he usually is in this type of work.[


----------



## 13hm13

"Battle on the Ice" .... from:









Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky / Lieutenant Kije / Scythian Suite, Opp. 20,60,78


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - Chamber Music

with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)

Atos Trio

Ballad in D minor for cello & piano, Op. 3 No. 1
Ballade & Serenade
Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23
Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17
Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 1
Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 2
Serenade for Cello and Piano in A major, Op. 3, No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano).


----------



## libopera

Maestoso e commovente.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's superb 1973 reocording of _Also sprach Zarathustra_.


----------



## Malx

Back to Gustav:
Mahler, Symphony No 8 - LPO, Tennstedt et al.

One the more successful attempts to record this difficult work (imo).


----------



## Malx

A magnificent performance.
Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Rogerx

Seriously Sibelius-Marko Ylönen (cello) & Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77
In memoriam, Op. 59 - Trauermarsch für Orchester
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Presto in D major for string orchestra
Three Pieces, Op. 96
Two Humoresques Op. 87


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works
> 
> The Three Sonatas
> 
> Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano).


A great disc IMO - one of my favourite purchases from last year.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A magnificent performance.
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.
> 
> View attachment 128621


And another special disc! One of my top 6 Mahler 9s (I have six that seem essential to me and many more that although good are not quite essential).


----------



## Enthusiast

I have had the DG record of the three Ligeti concertos for solo instrument and orchestra - the all star one with Aimard, Queyras, Boulez etc. - for literally decades (my mother was still alive and in possession of her mind - I played it to her - so it must have been some 30 or 40 years). I was always impressed by the works but they seemed less than approachable, a little bit too awe-inspiring, and I eventually came to hear the works as more approachable and communicative in the three performances of the same works on this 2 disc set. The first disc - Bartok's Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion and his Contrasts - is also very good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral vocal/choral works part three of three this afternoon.

_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble, four-part mixed choir and organ op.56a [Text: anon. Latin and English] (1955):
_Antiphon_ for four-part mixed choir and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1955):
_Missa brevis_ for boys' choir and organ op.63 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1959):
_A Hymn of St Columba_ for mixed choir and organ WoO (1962):










_Fancie_ - song for unaccompanied unison voices WoO [Text: William Shakespeare] (1961 - rev. 1965):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - version for unison voices and piano WoO [Text: anon. folk sources] (1962):
_The Oxen_ - carol for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1967):










_The Golden Vanity_ for boys' choir and piano op.78 [Text: Colin Graham, after the folk ballad] (1966):










_Canticle IV: The Journey of the Magi_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone and piano op.86 [Text: T. S. Eliot] (1971):
_Canticle V: The Death of Saint Narcissus_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T. S. Eliot] (1974):










_Sacred and Profane_ - eight medieval lyrics for unaccompanied five-part choir op.91 [Texts: anon.] (1975):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms & Others: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Zuill Bailey (cello), Philippe Quint (violin), Philharmonia Orchestra, North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Robin O'Neill, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge with David Briggs on the organ in a performance of David Briggs's "Mass for Notre Dame":










*Messe pour Notre-Dame
I will lift up mine eyes
Trinity College Service (Magnificat & Nunc dimittis)
Te Deum laudamus
Toccata for organ on 'Te Deum laudamus'
O Lord, support us*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

violin concertos Berliner Philharmoniker

Violin concerto No.1 & 2
Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Le Marteau sans maitre; Derive 1; Derive 2 (Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi secundum Joannem. Antony Pitts, Tonus Peregrinus. This is my first listen to this beautiful sacred work. I'm on a bit of a Pärt kick lately. Just ordered a CD with one of my favorite works of his, Tabula Rasa. I understand why some here do not like his music, but some of it does a lot for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Simon Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Franz Hauk


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

sbmonty said:


>


I have been wanting to get this CD. How do you like it?


----------



## sbmonty

flamencosketches said:


> I have been wanting to get this CD. How do you like it?


My only comparison is with James Ehnes and Andrew Armstrong. The playing is exceptional in both, but the engineering of the Hyperion is preferable to me. A little more closely miked. The Ibragimova/Osborne sounds a little more exciting. A little less refined. To my ears at least.


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sofia_

*Gubaidulina - String Quartet #3 (Arditti/Gramavision)
Gubaidulina - Hommage a T. S. Eliot (Kremer/DG)*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A random stop at one of our favorite used bookstores (which also carries music) resulted in a bonanza of $1-$3 albums and CDs. First up from the treasure trove...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre', etc.

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: 13 Préludes, op.32. Alexis Weissenberg. Awesome performance...


----------



## cougarjuno

Sibelius String Quartets. Sibelius wrote a whole bunch of one movement early works for st. qt. This set includes the major works. String Quartet in E flat major and in A minor and the two with opus nos. Op 4 in B flat major and the "Voces Intimae" op. 56, composed between the 3rd and 4th symphonies.


----------



## robin4

I watched this "battle" between two sets of timpani while eating my breakfast this AM:

A large bowl of oatmeal with generous helpings of brown sugar and raisens, very cold applesauce spiced up a bit with cinnamon, all of which I washed down with steaming HOT coffee.

When the above noted "battle" took place, I suffered a mild episode of heartburn.






*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29, FS 76, also known as "The Inextinguishable"*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

Paavo Järvi





Carl August Nielsen was a* Danish* composer, conductor and violinist, widely recognized as his country's most prominent composer.

Symphony No. 4, Op. 29, FS 76, also known as "The Inextinguishable", was completed by Danish composer Carl Nielsen in 1916.

Composed against the backdrop of the First World War, this symphony is among the most dramatic that Nielsen wrote, featuring a *"battle" between two sets of timpani.*

The name does not apply to the symphony itself, but rather to "that which is inextinguishable". In his notes for the symphony, Nielsen refers to "the elemental will to live".



I bought the above LP about 50 years ago.



I was doing my daily inspection of classical CDs at Tower Records about 25 years ago when *Herbert Blomstedt *(see conductor in above CD) stood next to me while looking over the tone poems of Richard Strauss. (as was I)

He had a sporty casual look and wore a yellow sweater.

_"Music is life and, like it, inextinguishable."

Carl Nielsen_


----------



## Enthusiast

A few days back I listened to the very good Jansons/Concertgebouw Mahler 3. Today I may even have gone one better with this Mahler 3!


----------



## cougarjuno

flamencosketches said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninoff*: 13 Préludes, op.32. Alexis Weissenberg. Awesome performance...


I haven't heard that much Weissenberg, but his general muscular approach would seem to fit well with Rachmaninoff pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk


----------



## flamencosketches

cougarjuno said:


> I haven't heard that much Weissenberg, but his general muscular approach would seem to fit well with Rachmaninoff pieces.


His style is perfect for it. Crystal clear, highly virtuosic. I have a disc of him playing Debussy on DG too and I like it a lot. Very different from the average take on Debussy. Less impressionistic. I can hear more of a lineage from Chopin and Liszt.


----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

Paavo Järvi, Dirigent

Nightride and Sunrise, also Night Ride and Sunrise, is a tone poem composed by Jean Sibelius in 1908.



Sibelius gave different accounts of the inspiration for this music. One given in his later years to his secretary Santeri Levas, was a *sledge ride from Helsinki to Kerava "at some time around the turn of the century", during which he saw a striking sunrise.*



The work represents a subjective, spiritual experience of nature by "an ordinary man." It unfolds in* three contrasting parts:* a galloping section whose length and dogged, "minimalist" determination produce one of Sibelius's strangest utterances; a brief hymnic transition in the strings; and an *exquisite Northern sunrise whose first rays emerge in the horns.*

*Sunrise is a symbol of birth and rebirth, of awakening. The coming of light, resurrection.*

Dawn suggests the notions of illumination and hope, the beginning of a new day and thus a chance for happiness and improvement.

According to *Jung*, it is a creation; the unconscious broadening into consciousness, which brings with it contexts of metaphysical idealism and the notion of the evolution of human consciousness and its connection through languge.

Archetypes can be described as blueprints of our souls. These are primordial images or patterns of behavior that we are born with. The great Greek philosopher, Plato is credited with originating the concept of Archetypes. Afterward, it was advanced by the famous* Swiss psychiatrist, Carl Jung *in his analysis of human behavior.

Jung defined *Archetypes* as archaic images or universal thought-forms that influence the feelings and action of an individual. He proposed that these images, patterns or prototypes for ideas are *derived from the universal or collective unconscious. *



According to Jung, the collective unconscious is an inherited psyche or reservoir of experience and is common to all members of a specific species.

There are several image archetypes:

The Sun: It represents enlightenment, creativity, energy, spiritual wisdom and passage of time/life.

The rising sun symbolizes creation and birth, while the setting sun denotes death.



_"I have treated many hundreds of patients. Among those in the second half of life - that is to say, over 35 - there has not been one whose problem in the last resort was not that of finding a religious outlook on life."

Carl Jung
_


----------



## Enthusiast

Catching up with the Saturday Symphony (Alfven 3). The slow movement is a treasure!







.

(And isn't that a great cover?).

And then returning to Adam Fischer's Mahler:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128636


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## Eramire156

*More Emanuel Ax and Yo Yo Ma*

CD 11 from the box set









*Antonin Dvorák 
Trio in F minor for Piano, Violin and Cello, op.65
Trio in E minor for Piano, Violin and Cello, op.90 "Dumky"









Emanuel Ax 
Young Uck Kim
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## 13hm13

Alessandro Scarlatti - I Musici ‎- 6 Sinfonie Di Concerto Grosso
Label: Philips Digital Classics ‎- 400 017-2









Recorded at La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland in August 1980. 
(P) 1981.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Nikolai Medtner- Violin Sonata No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 21*

Grigory Feigin (violin), Igor Khudoley (piano); recorded in 1982 on Melodiya

A little Russian chamber music this morning. Medtner is a wonderful composer who was, in my opinion, one of the greatest Russian writers for the piano. You can hear quite a bit of Rachmaninoff and Scriabin in his music, but he doesn't seem to be appreciated nearly as much as either of them. This is a gorgeous, gypsy-flavored work delivered in a performance dripping with passion and lyricism.


----------



## 13hm13

Graun OC on this collection:









Heinz Holliger, Camerata Bern, Johann Gottlieb Graun, Johann Ludwig Krebs, Georg Philipp Telemann ‎- Oboe Concertos, Graun, Krebs, Telemann
Label:
Archiv Produktion ‎- 00289 477 5002

Released:
2004


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

And then...

*Gerald Finzi- Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op. 40*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Vernon Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Saw this recommended on the cello concerto thread. What a find! Only in the first movement still but seems like an epic, luxuriously rhapsodic work. May be a new favorite.


----------



## Guest

Telemann, Tafelmusik, Second Series. Bruggen.










Got through the first three numbers, Overture, Quartet, Concerto. The Concerto made am impression, particularly the slow movement, which features three solo violins with continuo. Wonderful melodic invention with skillful use of strong dissonance. Masterful.


----------



## Guest

Allegro Con Brio said:


> And then...
> 
> *Gerald Finzi- Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op. 40*
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Vernon Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Saw this recommended on the cello concerto thread. What a find! Only in the first movement still but seems like an epic, luxuriously rhapsodic work. May be a new favorite.


This is a great piece, close to supplanting the clarinet concerto as my favorite piece by Finzi.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

The recent Dohnányi quintets disc from the Takacs Quartet and Marc-André Hamelin (lovely stuff) and now some solo Schumann from Claudio Arrau.


----------



## Guest

Henze, Symphony No 3










In three movements, the first two dedicated to Apollo and Dionysus, the third a dance apotheosis of sorts. Took two listens before I enjoyed it. Perhaps the second movement was my favorite, solemn hymn music underpinned by chaos.

I have the Janowski recordings coming, may listen to those next.


----------



## Sadness

A moody piano peace


----------



## Malx

Concluding my cycle of the numbered Mahler Symphonies with another which I rarely go to first - but given when it was recorded maybe it should always be a first choice.

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 10 - Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part one of three tonight (GPO works and _The Company of Heaven_) and tomorrow morning (_The World of the Spirit_ and _Ballad of Heroes_).

Music for the GPO public information film _The Tocher_ for wordless boys' choir and orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Telegrams_ for boys' choir and orchestra WoO [Text: unknown, possibly W.H. Auden] (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Coal Face_ for narrator, mixed chorus, piano and percussion WoO [Text: W.H. Auden/Montagu Slater] (1935):
Music for the (unreleased) GPO public information film _*******_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Texts: W.H. Auden/William Blake] (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Night Mail_ for narrator and ensemble WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1935-36):
Music for the GPO public information film _The Way to the Sea_ for narrator and orchestra WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):



_The Company of Heaven_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, tenor, mixed choir, timpani, organ and strings WoO [Texts: Theodosius the Great/Richard Ellis Roberts/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/Joseph the Hymnographer/Thomas Heywood/Rabanus Maurus/Emily Brontë/Christina Rossetti/William Blake/John Bunyan/anon./various biblical sources] (1937):



_The World of the Spirit_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Mary Duclaux/Alexander Gilchrist, after William Blake/William Wordsworth/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Emily Brontë/Michelangelo/_The Testament of Man_/Fr. Jamin/Empedocles//Ivan Turgenev/Henry Vaughan/Joseph Estlin Carpenter/Gerard Manley Hopkins/Robert Bridges/anon./various biblical sources] (1938):



_Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.14 [Texts: W. H. Auden and Randall Swingler] (1939):


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Wo soll ich fliehen hin, BWV. 5*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Daily Bach cantata time!

Today has been quite an active listening day, especially regarding string quartets: Debussy's, Ravel's, Beethoven's 3rd, Gubaidulina's 3rd... Also gave a spin to Penderecki's 2nd sonata for piano and violin. I'm not a huge fan of his, but that work I do enjoy well enough.

I'm also happy to report that I've managed to whip myself back into playing the piano regularly. Played through four Chopin waltzes and two nocturnes today - I think I deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> *J. S. Bach: Wo soll ich fliehen hin, BWV. 5*
> English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> View attachment 128648
> 
> 
> Daily Bach cantata time!
> 
> Today has been quite an active listening day, especially regarding string quartets: Debussy's, Ravel's, Beethoven's 3rd, Gubaidulina's 3rd... Also gave a spin to Penderecki's 2nd sonata for piano and violin. I'm not a huge fan of his, but that work I do enjoy well enough.
> 
> I'm also happy to report that I've managed to whip myself back into playing the piano regularly. Played through four Chopin waltzes and two nocturnes today - I think I deserve a pat on the back.


Good stuff! I'm at the in-laws' for the weekend and have been playing a lot of Bach, Schumann and Schubert on the baby grand in their living room. It's a big improvement from the Yamaha digital piano that I have at my apartment.










*Claude Debussy*: En blanc et noir, 6 Épigraphes antiques, and various other works for 1 and 2 pianos. Currently Rêverie, an early favorite of mine. Werner Haas & Noël Lee. Love these piano duo works...


----------



## Janspe

*E. Carter: 90+*
Jacob Greenberg, piano









Always so pleased to return to Carter's music!


----------



## D Smith

More 2019 in review.

Beethoven: Symphonies. Andris Nelsons. Vienna. This set got a ho-hum reception but I really like it. Solid straightforward performances with Vienna sounding fantastic. My favourites were 4, 5 , 6, 7 and 8. The Eroica was the only one I thought didn't quite make the mark.










Beethoven: Piano Trios. Trio con Brio Copenhagen. Terific performance, full of life.










Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique. Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth. Superb live recording. I've become a big fan of this group and conductor.










Britten: String Quartets. Doric String Quartet. They bring a lot of insight into these works along with great ensemble playing. Some Purcell is included too.










Brahms: Works for Clarinet. Joseph Shiner, Somi Kim & Yoanna Prodanova. Lovely performances of the Trio and Sonatas.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Nuits D'Ete & Herminie* on harmonia mundi








Last night I listened to Berlioz recorded in 1947. Tonight's listening is Berlioz as recorded around 50 years later - somewhat better recorded sound!

Herminie is an early work. The Nuits D'Ete is essential Berlioz.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128651


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, op. 38
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, op. 99

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

1983, remastered 2014


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Allegro Con Brio said:


> And then...
> 
> *Gerald Finzi- Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op. 40*
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Vernon Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Saw this recommended on the cello concerto thread. What a find! Only in the first movement still but seems like an epic, luxuriously rhapsodic work. May be a new favorite.


I just picked up a disc with this work - also Vernon Handley conducting but with Raphael Wallfisch on cello and the Royal Liverpool Phil... luxurious is exactly the word. I'm currently in the second movement and I may never want to leave it.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
Henryk Szeryng, violin


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Symphony in 3 Movements. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich Edition - Solos & Duos* on Warner Classics








Finishing off this week's listening with a couple of discs from this 6 CD set.

We have:
- Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (with Cristina Marton)
- Brahms: Sonata in F minor for two pianos (a transcription of the Piano Quintet Op.34) (with Lilya Zilberstein)
- Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn for two pianos with Polina Leschenko)
- Schumann: Andante and Variations for two pianos (with Gabriela Montero)
- Mozart: Andante and Variations for piano four hands (with Stephen Kovacovich)
- Mozart: Piano Sonata C with a added arrangement for second piano by Grieg (with Piotr Anderszenwski
- Busoni / Mozart: Fantasy for an organ (with Lilya Zilberstein)
- Liszt: Reminiscences de Don Juan (with Mauricio Vailina)
- Liszt: Concerto pathetique (with Nelson Freire)

Hugely enjoyable!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven 9th with Andris Nelsons and the Wieners  When I was 10 years old this is what I liked and then I suddenly got addicted to Queen! This Christmas I've been almost manic about Queen and just now remembered the 9th, which I love. I got the idea that the 2nd mvt. is like pirate music. Still think so


----------



## fergusmcphail

One of the first few classical cds I purchased nigh on 30 years ago and still one of my favourites.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works by Vaughn Williams and Frederick Delius:


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: Symphony in 3 Movements. Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


I have, boxed up with the rest of my LPs a different Stravinsky album. I was excited about it when I saw it decades ago in the record store, and bought it.

The performances seemed rather 'tired'.


----------



## flamencosketches

pianozach said:


> I have, boxed up with the rest of my LPs a different Stravinsky album. I was excited about it when I saw it decades ago in the record store, and bought it.
> 
> The performances seemed rather 'tired'.


I didn't think so. I found it nice and lively and concise, with a lot of "fire", yet contained, as so much of Igor's middle period works. I liked it a lot better than a Boulez/Cleveland performance I heard of these same works.


----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't think so. I found it nice and lively and concise, with a lot of "fire", yet contained, as so much of Igor's middle period works. I liked it a lot better than a Boulez/Cleveland performance I heard of these same works.


Nice to know.

Mine is Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky and the *Columbia Symphony Orchestra*: the *Firebird, Petrushka*, and *Rite of Spring*, with a pretty old Stravinsky on the cover. I think it was recorded in 1960.

*FIREBIRD*: Columbia Symphony Orchestra; Igor Stravinsky (complete ballet, Jan. 23-25, 1961 - Hollywood)

*PETRUSHKA*: Columbia Symphony Orchestra; Igor Stravinsky (1946 revised orchestration of the complete ballet, Feb. 12, 15, 17, 1960 - Hollywood)

*THE RITE OF SPRING*: Columbia Symphony Orchestra; Igor Stravinsky (with 1943 revised Danse sacrale, Jan. 5-6, 1960 - New York).

Stravinsky evidently recorded THE FIREBIRD twice with CSO, in 1961 and again in 1967 when he was 85. He first recorded it in 1928 (the 1919 version) with Walther Straram Concerts Orchestra in Paris,

with just him on piano and Samuel Dushkin on violin in 1933 (and just the Scherzo & Berceuse),

then the 1945 suite without connecting interludes, conducting the Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York in 1946,

The 1961 version is the complete ballet, while the 1967 version is the 1945 suite.

It appears that YOUR recording was made around the same time, when he was at least 77.

Yeah, I remember the tempos being lethargic. But I haven't heard it for quite a while.


----------



## Lilijana

*Eva Reiter* _Noch sind wir ein Wort ..._

There are six pieces on this release of works composed between 2009 and 2017 by recorder player, early music specialist and composer Eva Reiter; but despite her extensive early music experience, don't mistake her compositions for neo-baroque pastiches (at least not all the time)! In reality, beginning with _Noch sind wir ein Wort ..._ for contrabass recorder, double bass, choir and electronics, we are thrust into an utterly unashamedly original soundscape of tumultuous currents of musical energy with barely a moment's rest for the remainder of the album.

Just like the first piece, _Masque de Fer_ (for voice, flute, dan bao, viola and percussion) straddles the faded and subjective line between recognisably musical, or even recognisably _human_ sounds in another action packed thrill-ride for just three and a half minutes. _Allemande multiplée_ (for violin and pedal board) finally gives us _some_ moments rest amidst its quirky, near-polystylistic utterances, vocalisations, clicks, taps, squeals, murmurs and groans, ever growing, evolving and...unfortunately meandering and becoming slightly tiring in its ultimate directionlessness.

For me it's the last three pieces that are the absolute highlight, in addition to the first track of course, and performed with such gusto by the musicians from Klangforum Wien and Reiter's own ensemble, Multiple Me. _Irrlicht_ is just a really fun piece to listen to, with a mixed ensemble and electronics that brings more vibrant colour in short moments of time than most orchestral music I've heard. _In groben Zügen_ continues the fun _and_ the colourfulness with just a string quartet and transducer, but by the time _Konter_ for contrabass flute and electronics starts playing the album feels nicely bookended with a piece of similar qualities to the first.

It's a rush of adrenaline, this album and Reiter's music is, and anyone interested in hearing some terrifically fun and highly emotive contemporary music should at least listen to one track from here.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Bagatelles

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Beethoven: Allegretto in C minor,WoO 53
Beethoven: Bagatelles (11), Op. 119
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), Op. 126
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), Op. 33
Beethoven: Für Elise (Bagatelle in A minor, WoO59)
Beethoven: Piano Piece in B flat major WoO 60
Beethoven: Rondo in C major, Op. 51 No. 1


----------



## 13hm13

A 1964 (??- best guess) recording of SS-PC4 on this 1993 CD:









Saint-Saens*, New York Philharmonic*, Leonard Bernstein, Robert Casadesus, Zino Francescatti ‎- Symphony No.3 "Organ"/Concerto For Piano And Orchestra No.4/Introduction Et Rondo Capriccioso
Label:
Sony Classical ‎- SMK 47608
Series:
The Royal Edition - No. 70 of 100


----------



## 13hm13

SS-PC4 (again) on this 1986 Decca CD:


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Works, Vol3

Sonata for Piano no 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2 /Variations (11) for Piano on an Original Theme, Set 1, Op. 21/Sonata for Piano no 3 in F minor, Op. 5 by Johannes Brahms

Peter Rösel piano


----------



## 13hm13

RVW Piano Quintet on this:









Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Early Chamber Music - The Nash Ensemble - 2CD


----------



## senza sordino

I've been away for nearly two weeks. I'll catch up with liking your posts.

Here's what I listened to today:

It's an all Beethoven day.

Violin Sonatas #1, 7 and 10









Piano Sonatas #8, 14, 23, and 26









Piano Trios #7, 4 and 5









String Quartets #7 and 10









Symphony #2


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

New York Philharmonic, James Chambers (french horn)
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Marinera

*Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God*
Christopher Page, Gothic Voices


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123* & Fantasia in C Minor, Op. 80 **

Haydn: Mass in B-Flat Major, Hob. XXII; 12 'Theresia'***

*Kim Borg (bass), Richard Lewis (tenor), Carol Smith (contralto), Eileen Farrell (soprano)
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein

** Rudolf Serkin (piano), Warren Martin (chorus master), New York Philharmonic
Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein

*** Paul Hudson (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't think so. I found it nice and lively and concise, with a lot of "fire", yet contained, as so much of Igor's middle period works. I liked it a lot better than a Boulez/Cleveland performance I heard of these same works.


I agree. For all his "technical weakness" as a conductor there are few Stravinsky recordings which equal the ones Stravinsky himself made.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part two of three for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Rescue of Penelope_ - cantata after the music for the play by Edward Sackville-West for narrator, soprano, alto, tenor, bass and orchestra WoO: edited by Chris de Souza and Colin Matthews [Text: Edward Sackville-West, after Homer's _Odyssey_ (1943):










_Saint Nicolas_ - cantata in nine parts for tenor, four boy singers, mixed choir, strings, piano duet, organ and percussion op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1948):










_Spring Symphony_ for soprano, tenor, alto, mixed choir, boys'/children's choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: anon./Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W. H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont] (1949):










_Cantata academica (Carmen basiliense)_ for soprano, alto/contralto, tenor, bass), four-part mixed choir and orchestra op.62 [Text: Bernhard Wyss, after the charter (in Latin) of Basel University] (1959):


----------



## chill782002

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

Kirill Kondrashin / Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam

Recorded 1979

A great performance contained on an original 1st CD "Blue Face" pressing which I picked up recently. I think the sound on this, although quieter, is more natural when compared to the more recent remasters of this recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 4 in E flat major "Romantic"*

The 4th was the first Bruckner I ever heard, on the radio I think, and I really liked it, subsequently buying on LP the Karajan recording which is now in this set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Violin Concerto No.1 in D major, op.19. Maxim Vengerov, Mstislav Rostropovich, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden, BWV. 6*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









I'm really enjoying listening to some Bach every day, such a refreshing little ritual.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

- *Sir Arthur Bliss: The Enchantress, Meditations on a Theme by John Blow & Mary of Magdala
Dame Sarah Connolly (Mezzo), James Platt (Bass), Sir Andrew Davis& BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.

*I have been listening to this disc on and off over the last three days as time allows and really enjoying it. As a whole I really like this collection of works, the production is excellent and the Orchestra sounds fantastic. Dame Sarah Connolly shines and gives what is my favourite performance of 'The Enchantress' that I have heard.

The piece which has made the biggest impression on me at present however is the 'Meditations on a Theme by John Blow'. I've really enjoyed revisiting this work, hearing it again after quite while has been revealing and I feel I appreciate it much more.

It's not a reflection on my previous recording of the work by David Lloyd-Jones, his performance is also fantastic. Davis' recording simply came at the right time. Both performances are excellent and come with different accompanying works so I can happily listen to both back to back.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## Helgi

Listening to the St Matthew Passion, Herreweghe.

Very rewarding, sitting through the whole thing from start to finish. I'm becoming a big fan of Herreweghe and CVG.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor



> Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5, S.244/5, in E minor, is the fifth in a set of 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies by composer Franz Liszt. It is marked Lento, con duolo. The piece was given the nickname Héroïde-élégiaque by the composer himself. It is very different from his other Hungarian Rhapsodies, as it does not follow the intro - lassan - friska structure and is perhaps the darkest and most melancholic of the set. It was later arranged for orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific performance of Sibelius's early symphonic poem. The sound is superb as well.


----------



## Jacck

*Ives - Symphony 4*
Bavouzet, Melbourne SO


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: String Quintets & Octet

The Nash Ensemble

Presto Recording of the Week
31st March 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2017
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Chamber
Presto Recordings of the Year.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ockeghem's Missa Caput in a distinctive sounding account.


----------



## chill782002

Pandolfi - Complete Violin Sonatas

Andrew Manze - Violin

Richard Egarr - Harpsichord

Recorded 1999

I very rarely listen to Baroque music but this was a Christmas present from a friend and I thought I'd give it a go. So far, I've been pleasantly surprised, these are very original and surprisingly modern (in places) sounding compositions. The title is somewhat misleading as very little is known about Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi other than that he was employed at the court of Ferdinand Charles, Archduke of Austria, in 1660. However, the music on these two CDs are the only works of his that have survived although it is very possible that he may have composed further violin sonatas as well as a whole host of other works. Who knows? In any case, I'm glad that these still exist and hope that more of his output may be rediscovered in some dusty archive in the future.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This morning so far... a nice mix.


----------



## Rogerx

Xaver Scharwenka: Symphony in C minor/ Andante Religioso/ Overture

Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Fifield.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No7


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128671


*Franz Liszt*

Liebestraum No. 3 in A flat major
Mephisto Waltz No.1
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses)
Réminiscences de Don Juan
La Campanella (Grandes etudes de Paganini)
Die Forelle (Schubert) - transcription
Erlkönig (Schubert) - transcription
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor
Consolation No.3
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
Au bord d'une source 
Gnomenreigen 
Un sospiro
Rigoletto (Verdi) - concert paraphrase
Piano Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet, piano

recorded 1978 to 1985, remastered compilation 1995


----------



## Helgi

Mahler's 5th with Boulez and the Vienna Philharmonic.

Yesterday I listened to the 1st (Jansons), 2nd (Klemperer '65) and 5th (Tennstedt/NYP), all on Spotify. Such luxury!

Will end up buying the Boulez I think.


----------



## Bourdon

Helgi said:


> Mahler's 5th with Boulez and the Vienna Philharmonic.
> 
> Yesterday I listened to the 1st (Jansons), 2nd (Klemperer '65) and 5th (Tennstedt/NYP), all on Spotify. Such luxury!
> 
> Will end up buying the Boulez I think.


Youre welcome


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Sardanapalo

Joyce El-Khoury (Mirra), Airam Hernández (King), Oleksandr Pushniak (Beleso)

Weimar Staatskapelle, Kirill Karabits


----------



## robin4

*How a psychopath (see below image) inspired my admiration for the VERY VERY VERY beautiful music of Henry Purcell.*








*Henry Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary II (1695)*

March
Man that is Born of a Woman 
In the Midst of Life
Canzona



Henry Purcell an English composer incorporated Italian and French stylistic elements into his compositions, Purcell's legacy was a uniquely English form of Baroque music.

He is generally considered to be *one of the greatest English composers*; no later native-born English composer approached his fame until Edward Elgar, Ralph Vaughan Williams, William Walton and Benjamin Britten in the 20th century.

A* Clockwork Orange* is a 1971 dystopian crime film adapted, produced, and directed by Stanley Kubrick, based on Anthony Burgess's novel A Clockwork Orange.

The* soundtrack* to A Clockwork Orange features mostly *classical music selections and Moog synthesizer compositions by **Wendy Carlos*, one of which is the *bizarre-sounding March from the Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary II played on a Moog synthesizer.*






It employs disturbing, violent images to comment on psychiatry, juvenile delinquency, youth gangs, and other social, political, and economic subjects in a *dystopian near-future Britain*.

Alex (Malcolm McDowell), the central character, is a charismatic, antisocial delinquent whose *interests include classical music** (especially Beethoven)*, committing rape, theft and what is termed "ultra-violence".

He leads a small gang of thugs and the film chronicles the horrific crime spree of his gang, his capture, and attempted rehabilitation via an experimental psychological conditioning technique.

Alex is strapped to a chair, his eyes are clamped open and he is injected with drugs.



He is then* forced to watch films of sex and violence, some of which are accompanied by the music of his favourite composer, Ludwig van Beethoven. 
*
Alex becomes nauseated by the films and, fearing the technique will make him sick upon hearing Beethoven, begs for an end to the treatment.


----------



## Enthusiast

Liszt and Messiaen go well together and Ullen plays them well!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 3 & 4

Panocha Quartet performing


----------



## Vasks

*Hoffmann - Overture to Act I of "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Goritzki/cpo)
Kuhlau - Flute Quintet #3 (Rafn/Naxos)
Nisle - Septet in E-flat (Consortium Classicum/cpo)*


----------



## robin4

*it started with just two pianos and a few others. NOT A FULL BLOWN ORCHESTRA WITH 120 MUSICIANS*






*Camille Saint-Saëns: The Carnival Of The Animals*

0:48 Introduction et Marche Royale du Lion
3:01 Poules et Coqs
3:53 Hemiones
4:41 Tortues
6:36 L'Elephant
8:05 Kangourous
8:58 Aquarium
11:25 Personnages a longues oreilles
12:15 Le Coucou au fonds des bois
14:35 Pianistes
16:10 Fossiles
17:38 Le Cygne
20:49 Final

Symphony Orchestra of The Stanisław Moniuszko Music School in Wałbrzych, Poland

Małgorzata Sapiecha - conductor

The Carnival of the Animals is a humorous musical suite of fourteen movements by the French Romantic composer Camille Saint-Saëns.



The work was written for private performance by an ad hoc ensemble of two pianos and other instruments, and lasts around 25 minutes.

*It is scored for two pianos, two violins, viola, cello, double bass, flute (and piccolo), clarinet (C and B♭), glass harmonica, and xylophone.*

In 1949,* Ogden Nash wrote a set of humorous verses to accompany each movement* for a Columbia Masterworks recording of Carnival of the Animals conducted by Andre Kostelanetz.

*They were recited on the original album by Noël Coward*, dubbed over or spliced in between sections of the previously recorded music.







_"Nothing is more difficult than talking about music: if it is a prickly business for musicians, it is almost impossible for anyone else-the strongest, subtlest minds go astray."

Camille Saint-Saens

_


----------



## Dimace

There are many Wagner's sets out there. Some are good, some aren't. But only a few have the quality and impact of *Solti's Wagner's Set from 2012 (Decca 36XCDs)* Here can be found almost all Wagner's Operas in top sound quality. The direction is also of the highest level. Georg knows how to make Wagner and nothing more to be said here. This one isn't a bargain, but it worth every single dollar you have given to buy it.


----------



## Merl

There are many people who can do some Dvorak symphonies but I've always had a certain affinity for certain conductors /orchestras in Dvorak cycles. Thus Rowicki and Neumann have always been high on my list but some more recent sets are changing my perceptions. Anguelov first turned my head with his tremendous cycle but this one is shaping up to be even better. Bosch's new, extended account of the 7th is extremely good but the 3rd on here (a sadly neglected symphony) has leapt right to the top of the pile. Exceptional recording and rendition. Hear this..... Its a cracking disc. Hugely recommended and if you didn't understand the 3rd before, where the middle movement is often broader, then this may change your mind.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing my review of 2019 favourites.

Bach: Cello Suites. Emmanuelle Bertrand. Lovely recording and performance. The sound of her instrument stands out.










Franck & Chopin: Cello Sonatas. Gautier Capuçon & Yuja Wang. The synergy between them is gorgeous and the balance between the instruments is perfect. The Franck is amongst the best I've heard.










Ravel: Miroirs, La Valse - Stravinsky: 3 Movements from Petrushka, L'Oiseau de feu. Beatrice Rana. Passionate, committed performance.










Paganini & Schubert: Works for Violin & Piano. Michail Lifits & Vilde Frang. Virtuoso performance and lots of fun too.










Janáček & Ligeti: Quartets. Belcea Quartet. String Quartet playing at its finest. I look forward to every new release from the Belcea.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert Octet with OSM Chamber Soloists. Recording from 2018. Sounds great! One of my favorite pieces that I seldom hear these days.


----------



## pmsummer

DAY THIRTEEN OF THE TWELVE: The Epiphany (Bonus Time)










EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
and _Anonymous - Johann Pachelbel - Michael Praetorius_
James O'Donnell, James Johnstone - organ
Paul McCreesh - conductor
Gabrieli Consort and& Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Klaviersonata No.6


----------



## Enthusiast

I stayed with Liszt for a while longer. I have a different and older issue/cover but it was these recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still in a mood for chamber music. Nonet op. 31 by Louis Spohr with Nash Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part three of three this evening (_War Requiem_, _Cantata misericordium_ and _Psalm CL_) and tomorrow morning (others).

_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, large mixed choir, boys' choir, organ, full orchestra and chamber orchestra op.66 [Texts: Wilfred Owen/Latin liturgy] (1961):










_Psalm CL_ for children's choir and ensemble op.67 (1962):










_Cantata misericordium_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: Patrick Wilkinson, after _The Parable of the Good Samaritan_] (1963):
_Children's Crusade_ for nine boys' voices, boys' chorus, percussion ensemble, organ and two pianos op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht/Hans Keller] (1968):



_Phaedra_ - cantata for soprano, strings, harpsichord and percussion op.93 [Text: adapted from Jean Racine's tragedy _Phèdre et Hippolyte_] (1975):










_The Building of the House_ - overture for mixed choir and orchestra op.79 [Text: from _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967):
_Praise We Great Men_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO: edited and orchestrated by Colin Matthews 1985 [Text: Dame Edith Sitwell] (1976 inc.):


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies No 22 "der Philosoph" 63, 80 / Orpheus CO


----------



## 13hm13

Serenade: Air Op 25	Arthur Foote	
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony
Naxos 559365


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Symphony no.41 "Jupiter"
Clarinet Concerto 
Bassoon Concerto 









Jack Brymer
Gwydion Brooke

Sir Thomas Beecham
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
*


----------



## 13hm13

It will take a bit of time to listen thru this 10-CD set ... but I'll "chunk" it out over a few weeks of playlists 









Bach JS - The Sacred Masterworks (St. John Passion, St. Mattew Passion, Mass in B, Christmas Oratorio, Easter Oratorio, Ascension Oratorio) - Bach Collegium Japan, M. Suzuki
Year disc : 2008 
Publisher (label) : Bis Catalog number : 9020/22 
Record date : 1998-2007


----------



## Malx

Gustav Mahler, das Lied von der Erde - Violeta Urmana, Michael Schade, Vienna PO, Pierre Boulez.
Another Mahler disc often overlooked when I peruse my shelves.


----------



## xankl

This is outside my usual listening comfort zone but this morning the combination of talent at work is somehow irresistible


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128687


*Max Bruch*

Symphonies Nos. 1-3
. . Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
. . James Conlon, conductor
. . recorded 1992 and 1993

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra
. . London Symphony Orchestra
. . Antal Dorati, conductor
. . Nathan Twining, Martin Berkofsky, pianos
. . recorded 1973

Klavierstücke, Op. 12
Klavierstücke, Op. 14
. . Martin Berkofsky, piano
. . recorded 1974

compilation 2009


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131









The Busch Quartet 
Adolf Busch 
Gösta Andreasson
Karl Doktor 
Herman Busch *

recorded 2 March 1936


----------



## pianozach

13hm13 said:


> A 1964 (??- best guess) recording of SS-PC4 on this 1993 CD:
> 
> View attachment 128658
> 
> 
> Saint-Saens*, New York Philharmonic*, Leonard Bernstein, Robert Casadesus, Zino Francescatti ‎- Symphony No.3 "Organ"/Concerto For Piano And Orchestra No.4/Introduction Et Rondo Capriccioso
> Label:
> Sony Classical ‎- SMK 47608
> Series:
> The Royal Edition - No. 70 of 100


It's a compilation:

Symphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 78, "Organ Symphony" recorded December 13, *1976*
Concerto No. 4 in C Minor for Piano & Orchestra, Op. 44 recorded October 30, *1961*
Introduction and Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28 recorded January 06, *1964*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
> 
> View attachment 128688
> 
> 
> The Busch Quartet
> Adolf Busch
> Gösta Andreasson
> Karl Doktor
> Herman Busch *
> 
> recorded 2 March 1936


This is one of my favourite collections. Though the recording quality is of the time (albeit a good example), the performances defy the time and the limitations.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold:
- Piano Trio Op.1
- Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.6
The Röhn Trio*

My final listening for the night ends on a high point.

The progression and development Korngold demonstrates from the Op.1 to the Op.6 is impressive.


----------



## xankl

Listening to this new release. Enjoyable, both works, and as usual I will need to listen several more times to know whether or not it will be a keeper for me


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Schubert Octet with OSM Chamber Soloists. Recording from 2018. Sounds great! One of my favorite pieces that I seldom hear these days.


This is a terrific disc... they also have an excellent recording of Beethoven's septet in E-flat major (and other projects planned, I believe).


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony Orchestra and Chorale in music by Howard Hanson:










*Dies Natalis
The Mystic Trumpeter
Lumen in Christo
Lux Aeterna*


----------



## Janspe

*N. Moret: Trumpet Concerto; Horn Concerto; Suite à l'image de temps for 2 string orchestras*
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, led by Jesús López-Cobos & Okko Kamu (trumpet concerto)
Jeffrey Segal, trumpet
Bruno Schneider, horn









The release of this CD is for me by far one the most significant events in the entire classical music scene in many a year. Why? Well, I fell in love with Moret's music when I heard his violin concerto _En rêve_, masterfully interpreted and recorded by Anne-Sophie Mutter. But it very quickly became clear to me that finding _anything_ by this pretty much forgotten composer is *incredibly, frustratingly difficult.* Anyone who's gone through the effort knows what I'm talking about. Yes, there's Rostropovich with the cello concerto, then the 1st organ concerto and a few other works that I managed to dig out of YouTube, but as far as online content goes, *that's it*.

So years go by, and nothing happens: it's incredibly hard to even find anything written about this composer online, especially if you don't take into account articles that have something to do with Mutter and Rostropovich. From my Helsinki-based perspective it looks like nobody, _nobody_ is interested in playing or recording this music, and it really has felt like all hope is lost.

And suddenly this recording appears out of nowhere, with two concerti and a string orchestra work? _So satisfying._ Just the fact that I can listen to the music and decide if I even like any other pieces of Moret's feels like an unprecendented privilege.

How I wish that some big name soloists would start playing this man's music. It's not popular at all - a lot of the critical reception seems to have been mildly praising at best - but there's something in Moret's shimmering, dreamlike idiom that I recognize immediately and feel a connection to. I can't explain it, nor do I even want to. I'm just so happy to enjoy this recording!


----------



## starthrower

Live Klempy set I received today. I started off with Bruckner No. 7 which sounds more immediate and less abstruse than other versions I've experienced. I may have to get his studio set to hear more of his Bruckner.


----------



## Tero

Naive disc of last Vivaldi concertos that he sold in Vienna. In a handful of discs of late Vivaldi concertos from the last few years.

Fabio Biondi recorded four of those as well in a disc called "I concerti dell'addio - The farewell concertos"


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; 40th/41st "Jupiter" Symphonies 
George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
CBS ‎- MYK 37220, CBS Great Performances, CD, Album, US, 1985.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & $

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9/ String Quartet No. 6 in A minor, Op. 12

Panocha Quartet performing


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

*Mazeppa* (Symphonic Poem No 6)

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan



> Mazeppa, S. 100, is a symphonic poem composed by Franz Liszt in 1851. It is the sixth in the cycle of thirteen symphonic poems written during his time in Weimar.[1] It tells the story of Ivan Mazepa, who seduced a noble Polish lady, and was tied naked to a wild horse that carried him to Ukraine. There, he was released by the Cossack, which later made him Hetman (military leader).





> The work premiered at the Court Theatre in Weimar on April 16, 1854.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 82 - 84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concertos & Aubade

Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: La Favorita

Fiorenza Cossotto (Leonora), Luciano Pavarotti (Fernando), Gabriel Bacquier (Alfonso), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Baldassare), Piero De Palma (Don Gasparo), Ileana Cotrubas (Ines)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge



> Presto Classical June 2014
> 
> For me, this recording represents the absolute epitome of bel canto singing, with Pavarotti spinning endless golden tone as Fernand and Fiorenza Cossotto showcasing that indomitable chest-voice as Leonora.
> 
> Katherine Cooper


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD2

Karl Engel klavier


----------



## Marinera

*La vida es un Pasahe* - Sephardic songs
La Roza Enflorese


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 5 in B flat major*

Never performed or published during Bruckner's lifetime, the 5th is not a symphony I had ever heard until buying this set.

Incidentally, people will no doubt tell me that there are better versions of the various symphonies out there, but, for someone like me, who is relatively new to Bruckner, this set is an incredible bargain. The playing is, as you would expect, superb and, as far as I can tell, the performances excellent, much more than that in certain instances. As an inexpensive way of discovering the music, you can't really do better.


----------



## fergusmcphail

A bracing but brilliant start to the day.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam, BWV. 7*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part one of four for late morning and afternoon.

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
_Double Concerto_ for violin, viola and orchestra WoO (1932):
_Sinfonietta_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, two violins, viola, cello and double bass op.1 - arr. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1932 - arr. 1936):










_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1934):










Music for the GPO public information film _The King's Stamp_ WoO (1935):
Music for the British Commercial Gas Association public information film _Men Behind the Meters_ WoO (1935):
Short orchestral piece written for the pacifist film _Peace of Britain_ WoO (1936):



_Russian Funeral_ for brass and percussion WoO (1936):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Ma Mère l'Oye. André Cluytens, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a rare event but I can now confirm that I am in a Liszt mood/phase! But this is a CD I have always enjoyed.


----------



## Rogerx

Quantz: 6 Flute Quartets

Mary Oleskiewicz (flute), Elizabeth Field (violin), Daniel Elyar (viola), Stephanie Vial (cello), David Schulenberg (harpsichord) performing;


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Nocturne in E-flat minor, op.33 no.1. Jean-Philippe Collard. This box set was given to me by a member at another forum for next to nothing, and it is really good, but I think Jean Hubeau's performances of these works may be even better. I might need both


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/ : Quatuor à Cordes en Si Mineur, Op. 33/String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major.

Quatuor Ebène .


----------



## Enthusiast

I've also been with quartets:


----------



## starthrower

Beethoven 5 & 6

No. 6 is decent but the performance of No. 5 is tremendous. I'm hesitant to use that adjective since it's a favorite of my country's dear leader. But I feel Otto is deserving of the praise.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

préludes


----------



## Faramundo

thisis the section where I posted links to 2 works, one by Darius Milhaud and one by Dutilleux which I can no longer identify.

Maybe some specialists will find the solution !

For the moment, my moment of bliss stems from this (really relish it)

[URL="https://youtu.be/-6YWZhF_gXk"]

(Jonathan Dove / Airport scenes.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition/ Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March/
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture/ Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture/ Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31

Chicago Symphony Orchestra -Fritz Reiner .


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some of my listening since my last post...





































Of all of these, I think I've enjoyed the Field nocturnes most... I really want to enjoy Shostakovich but I'm just not there yet. (I'm trying to push myself this year to listen to composers I normally would avoid and to expand my horizons.)


----------



## Rogerx

Faramundo said:


> thisis the section where I posted links to 2 works, one by Darius Milhaud and one by Dutilleux which I can no longer identify.
> 
> Maybe some specialists will find the solution !
> 
> For the moment, my moment of bliss stems from this (really relish it)
> 
> [URL="https://youtu.be/-6YWZhF_gXk"]
> 
> (Jonathan Dove / Airport scenes.




You have already an answer in your original post Faramundo.


----------



## Enthusiast

Because of a different thread I was reminded of the Gutman/Kondrashin recording of the first Shostakovich Cello Concerto and thought I would check it out to hear if it was as I remembered it. It more or less was (i.e. excellent, a favourite recording of the work).


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to the oratorio "Sant' Elena al Calvario" (Mallon/Naxos)
G. Gabrielli - Canzon septimi toni a 8 & Canzona in echo a 10 (Roberts/Hyperion)
Gesauldo - Madrigals I, XI & XVIII from "Book IV" (Christie/Hamonia Mundi)
Legrenzi - La Raspona & La Donata from "Sonate a due e tre, Op. 2" (Parnassi/cpo)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 5 (Rolla/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423/ Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401/ Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547/ Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608/ Sonata RV83

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: Karelia Suite Op 11 *

Radio Kamer Filharmonie

conducted by Michael Schønwandt

Karelia Suite, Op. 11, is a* subset of pieces from the longer Karelia Music *written by Jean Sibelius in 1893.

Karelia, the land of the Karelian people, is an area in Northern Europe of historical significance for Finland, Russia, and Sweden.

It is *currently divided* among the *northwestern Russian Federation* (the federal subjects of the Republic of Karelia and Leningrad Oblast) *and Finland *(the regions of South Karelia and North Karelia).

*Karelian National Flag:*









*Courage* is the choice and willingness to confront agony, pain, danger, uncertainty, or intimidation.






*merry christmas mr lawrence (1983) - the forbidden kiss*

_"It is not the strength of the body that counts, but the strength of the spirit."

J.R.R. Tolkien_


----------



## Enthusiast

Another piece that I played in response to a different thread - Gielen's recording of Carter: The piano concerto from the Cincinnati recording and now along with the Concerto for Orchestra from the second disc (SWF SO).


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)
.
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Interesting. I am finding it hard to imagine a Dausgaard Kullervo. Any comments on it?


----------



## starthrower

This one is sounding good to my ears today.


----------



## robin4

*Maurice Ravel: La valse*

Martha Argerich, piano

Nelson Freire, piano



La valse, poème chorégraphique pour orchestre (a choreographic poem for orchestra), is a work written by Maurice Ravel between February 1919 and 1920; it was first performed on 12 December 1920 in Paris. It was conceived as a ballet but is now more often heard as a concert work.

"We are dancing on the edge of a volcano," Maurice Ravel wrote in his notes to La Valse. His words are an apt description of both the music and Balanchine's neo-romantic choreography: couples waltzing in a cavernous ballroom where a woman in white is at once horrified and fascinated by the uninvited figure of death.

Intrigued by the disintegration of the waltz form, Ravel envisioned La Valse set in the Imperial Court of Vienna in 1855, and called the score "a choreographic poem … a sort of apotheosis of the Viennese waltz … the mad whirl of some fantastic and fateful carousel."

Serge Diaghilev commissioned the score for his Ballets Russes, but rejected it for being "untheatrical."

Transcriptions

Apart from the two-piano reduction mentioned above, which was first publicly performed by Ravel and Alfredo Casella, Ravel also transcribed this work for one piano. The solo piano transcription is infrequently performed due to its difficulty.

Ravel described La valse with the following preface to the score:

_Through whirling clouds, waltzing couples may be faintly distinguished. The clouds gradually scatter: one sees at letter A an immense hall peopled with a whirling crowd. The scene is gradually illuminated. The light of the chandeliers bursts forth at the fortissimo letter B. Set in an imperial court, about 1855._














merry christmas mr lawrence (1983) - respect or love

_"If you want to be respected by others, the great thing is to respect yourself. Only by that, only by self-respect will you compel others to respect you."

Fyodor Dostoyevsky

_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Happy New Year to everyone on the "Current Listening" thread. May your listening be interesting and varied!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This new disc has rarely been out of the CD player in my study / den over the past few weeks, at least on those days over the holiday period when we have not been entertaining house-guests.

The style of Reger's lieder ranges from "Brahmsian" to a rather chromatic post-Brahmsian idiom (reminding me of Hugo Wolf most of all). Sophie Bevan and her accompanist Malcilm Martineau give the songs a warm, sympathetic reading. I find this disc very rewarding.

My appetite has been whetted for more Max Reger lieder, anyway.
*
Songs of Max Reger
Sophie Bevan, soprano; Malcolm Martineau, piano*
[Hyperion, 2016]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part two of four for this evening. The violin concerto was the first (I think) Britten work to feature a _passacaglia_ movement, which was to become something of a favoured device of his.

_Soirées musicales_ [after Rossini] - five pieces for orchestra op.9 (1936):










_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):










Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the radio dramatization _King Arthur_ by Douglas Bridson WoO: arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (1937):



Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945):
Violin Concerto op.15 (1939 - rev. 1958):










_Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 (1939):
_Canadian Carnival_ - overture for orchestra op.19 (1939):


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2



> Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C-sharp minor, S.244/2, is the second in a set of 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies by composer Franz Liszt, and is by far the most famous of the set.





> Composed in 1847 and dedicated to Count László Teleki, Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 was first published as a piano solo in 1851 by Senff and Ricordi. Its immediate success and popularity on the concert stage led to an orchestrated version, arranged (together with five other rhapsodies) in 1857-1860 by the composer in collaboration with Franz Doppler, and published by Schuberth in 1874-75. In addition to the orchestral version, the composer arranged a piano duet version in 1874, published by Schuberth the following year.





> Most unusual in this composition is the composer's invitation for the performer to perform a cadenza, although most pianists choose to decline the invitation. Marc-André Hamelin composed a cadenza that has since become famous for its originality, musicality and playfulness, and Sergei Rachmaninoff also wrote a famous cadenza for his interpretation. Liszt himself wrote several cadenzas for the piece, but they were rarely performed. Other pianists have arranged their own versions of the Rhapsody with changes beyond that of simply adding a cadenza, most notably Vladimir Horowitz in 1953.


----------



## Merl

This is as classy as the 3rd and 7th disc I listened to yesterday. Excellent stuff and although it hasn't replaced Rowicki's tremendous 5th (that last movement under Rowicki is irresistible) its a superb account. Think Pesek but better played and top of the shop sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

I dug out the CD that introduced me to Schubert's great quintet - excellent it is, too.


----------



## 13hm13

Friedrich the Great - Symphony in D on...

Friedrich II: Flotenkonzerte & Sinfonien / Friedrich








Release Date: 12/12/1994 
Label: Capriccio Records Catalog #: 10064 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Frederick the Great 
Performer: Manfred Friedrich, Reinhart Vogel 
Conductor: Hartmut Haenchen 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach Chamber Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 2 Mins.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128715


*Max Bruch*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 26
Romance in F major, op. 85
String Quintet in A minor, op. posth. (1918)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor
Vadim Gluzman, violin

2009


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128718


18 arias

Maria Callas, soprano

compilation 2014


----------



## starthrower

Discs 2-3

Atmospheres, Volumina, Lux aeterna, Lontano, Ramifications, Melodien, Aventures, Cello Concerto, Chamber Concerto, Mysteries of the Macabre, Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe

Ensembles conducted by Boulez, Abbado


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Sextet no.1 in B flat major, op.18
Scherzo from Sextet no.2 in G major , op.36









Members of the Alban Berg Quartet 
and the
Amadeus Ensemble *

recorded live at the Wien Konzerthaus, 30 Jan. 1990


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Helgi

More Mahler today, two recordings of the 9th symphony:









Barbirolli w/Berliner Philharmoniker from 1964.









Boulez w/CSO from the DG box set.

I'm also halfway through a very informative four-part Sticky Notes podcast about the 9th. Really opened the thing up for me - made me realize just how much is going on in this work.
http://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/mahler-symphony-no-9-part-1


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's commute:










Today's commute (2nd spin):










Current listening (disc 6) - Vernon Handley leading Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra with oboe soloist Nicholas Daniels performing Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Concertino for Oboe and Strings" and "Fantasy for Oboe":








Sound quality is stellar!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, "Avec orgue". Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, w/ organist Marcel Dupré. This is a truly phenomenal performance recorded in great 1950s Mercury sound. I wonder if I would have fallen for this work as hard as I have in the past few months had my introduction been a different recording. In any case, the music is amazing, too. This may be my favorite French symphony by anyone.

I was going to take a break from all German music for the whole week, and I still might, but I have been really craving the music of Schubert, Schumann, and Schoenberg, so I may give up on that tomorrow. Plus, I got a new Haydn CD in the mail today. Anyway, the reason I chose the Organ symphony to listen to is because it was as close as I could get to the Unfinished Symphony of Schubert without going full German.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Forsooth

*Hibla Gerzmava, soprano.* Wow, whatta voice!! As I've said before, Russian is such a beautiful language for songs. I don't understand a word of it. I just listen to the sounds and phrasing. Of course, the 2nd album contains arias and duets which are sung in the language chosen by the composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henri Dutilleux*: Timbres, espace, mouvement avec interlude, or "La nuit étoilée". Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic. Damn fine music...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Complete Lieder 
Konrad Jarnot (Baritone), Adrianne Pieczonka (Soprano) and Reinild Mees (Piano)*

I'm starting disc 1 tonight, listening to the groupings of Lieder "So Gott und Papa will" and "Sechs Einfache Lieder" before calling it a night.


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century
*Antoine Brumel - Thomas Crecquillon - Clemens Non Papa - Josquin Desprez - Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

TUDOR CITY
_Exploring the music of Tudor England_
*Anonymous - William Byrd - William Cornysh - John Dunstable - Walter Lambe - Andrew Smith - Thomas Tallis - John Taverner - Christopher Tye*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight:






Last Night:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Darlington leading the Christ Church Cathedral Choir in choral music by Sir Michael Tippett:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes :Op.74 " The Hunt"/ Op. 132

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Interesting. I am finding it hard to imagine a Dausgaard Kullervo. Any comments on it?


It certainly a discovery for me, I have a few others but as a big fan of Benjamin Appl I bought it. I do like it. I am not sure Dausgaard is the top Sibelius 
conductor , ( I don't have that many records from him) but this one it's worth all the money.


----------



## 13hm13

Zinman or Szell 9th are the ones to be active with; this classic 1957 emi recording the one to relax on the couch with ...









Klemperer*, Beethoven*, Philharmonia* ‎- Symphony No. 9 "Choral"


----------



## 13hm13

I like the 1957 Klemperer 9th enough to pull out the 10-CD box set. A good value (below 18 USD) and excellent sound for late 1950s ...


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 3

Francois Chaplin (piano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), André Moisan (clarinet), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Herve Joulain (horn), Jacques Mauger (trombone), Guy Touvron (trumpet)

Capriccio (d'après Le Bal masqué) for two pianos
Elégie for two pianos, FP175
L'Embarquement pour Cythère, for 2 pianos
Sonata for Clarinet and Bassoon, Op. 32
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone, Op. 33
Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Sonata for Two Clarinets, Op. 7
Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Heinrich Backofen - Clarinet Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Dimace

*Peter Schreier,* who passed away two weeks ago in Dresden, was the biggest opera name of the ex DDR. The only true opera world star and one of the very few DDR citizens who the regime allowed to say publicly his opinion. Peter, naturally, said not a lot. The speech freedom had its restrictions. But with his work and his way of life show the east that the art is something universal and has no colours. He show us also that she is all the time above the cheep politics and the manipulated manifests of the regimes. *For this reason, east and west loved him! * I knew Peter. One time I accompanied him to Schubert in a charity Konzert in Berlin. The charity concerts aren't free in Germany. The artists receiving some good money for the preparation and the participation to the event. Peter, who was quite old and NOT very reach, had refused to take a single Euro forcing the rest of us to refuse also. *A great man and artist.* *In the marvellous LP he is singing Bach's Cantatas*. For me, the BEST Bach singer Germany's!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D872,/ Deutsche Messe, D872/: Deutsches Salve Regina in F, D379/ Mass No. 2 in G major, D167/ Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706/Psalm 92 D953
Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Adolf Dallapozza, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Choir and Orchestra of Bavarian Rundfunks - Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Orchestral Works

Tasso, Lamento e trionfo (Tasso, Lament and Triumph) --> Symphonic Poem No 2

Berliner Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karagan, conductor



> Liszt's first sketch for this work is dated August 1, 1849.[1] He had heard the principal theme for Tasso in Venice, Italy several years earlier, however, using it in the 1840 version of his piano piece "Chant do Goldolier" in Venezia e Napoli.[2] Liszt completed the 1849 version of Tasso as an overture in two sections, giving it to August Conradi to orchestrate. This version was performed in Weimar, Germany on the centennial of Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's birth as an overture to his drama Torquato Tasso. Liszt later corrected Conradi's score and had Joachim Raff produce a new score in 1850-51. Liszt then revised this score extensively, adding a central section. This version was performed on April 19, 1854 in Weimar, conducted by Liszt.[


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel

Recorded: 1998-05
Recording Venue: Salle Franklin, Bordeaux

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. Add in a first-class Decca recording and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part three of four this morning/early afternoon.

Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Johnson over Jordan_ by J.B. Priestley WoO: arr. by Paul Hindmarsh 1988 (1939):










_Sinfonia da Requiem_ for orchestra op.20 (1940):
_Diversions for Piano (Left Hand) and Orchestra_ op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954):
_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941):
_An American Overture_ for orchestra op.27 (1941):
_The Building of the House_ - overture for orchestra op.38 (1946):










_Prelude and Fugue_ for string orchestra op.29 (1943):










_Matinées musicales_ [after Rossini] - five pieces for orchestra op.24 (1941):
_Four Sea Interludes_ and _Passacaglia_ for orchestra, with short passages for soprano and tenor op.33a and op.33b from the opera _Peter Grimes_ [Text: Montagu Slater] op.33 (1942-
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ - variations and fugue on a theme of Henry Purcell op.34 (1946):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent performances from the Iceland Symphony Orchestra under Petri Sakari at a budget price, and actually better than some of the more expensive offerings out there.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on through the Karajan Bruckner box, I come to

*Symphony no 6 in A major*,

another magnificent performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Excellent performances from the Iceland Symphony Orchestra under Petri Sakari at a budget price, and actually better than some of the more expensive offerings out there.


Agreed. I love the Sakari/Iceland Sibelius cycle. I have it all but the 2nd symphony which I want to get.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Le Sacre du Printemps. Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. Damn fine performance...


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: Le Sacre du Printemps. Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. Damn fine performance...


I bet that sounds great with Telarc's dynamics. I've heard good things about Levi's Mahler.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Capriccio Italien
Slavonic Marsch
Symphony No.5

Concertgebouw Orchestra Paul van Kempen (1952)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Four Ballades

Lars Vogt (piano)

Royal Northern Sinfonia.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Les Noces. JoAnn Falletta, Virginia Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Les Noces Percussion Ensemble. Can't remember any of the soloists' names. Very strange music, but captivating. I am always reminded of the band Magma when I hear Les Noces. I think they got their whole sound from this work.



starthrower said:


> I bet that sounds great with Telarc's dynamics. I've heard good things about Levi's Mahler.


I have the Levi/Atlanta Mahler 4, but for some reason have never gotten around to listening to it. But yeah, you're right about that. The drums are so loud, almost overpowering, but it really works in this music.


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> *Les Noces*. JoAnn Falletta, Virginia Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Les Noces Percussion Ensemble. Can't remember any of the soloists' names. Very strange music, but captivating.


_Lec noces_ is, without any question, my single favourite Stravinsky work; certainly one of my favourite pieces of music overall. It contains everything I love about Stravinsky, and moves me very deeply. Also it's a really _entertaining_ piece to listen to, as heretic as admitting that might be to some people. I remember when I first heard it, it was truly a revelation.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben?, BWV. 8*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir.- Rafael Kubelik .


----------



## Bourdon

*Marais-d'Anglebert-Forqueray*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Possibly not the recording to go for if you just want to wallow in the glorious tunes and orchestration. This one brings you face to face with real tragedy and is a deeply unsettling experience. Indeed it usually reduces me to a quivering wreck by the end.

A much more detailed reviwe of it on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/madama-butterfly/


----------



## Enthusiast

After listening to quite a lot of familiar Carter yesterday, I thought I would listen to a CD that I may not have played more than twice (over several years). When I am enjoying a composer or performer I tend to buy more than I can listen to at the time and then my mood takes me somewhere else. The result is a nice collection of treasure just waiting to be discovered. On this occasion I didn't get very far because the Clarinet Concerto wowed me so much that I had to play it again - such an appealing work and wonderfully played, too. The Symphonia is playing now and is another work that I will listen to again quite soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet & Clarinet Quintet

The Nash Ensemble.

Coleridge-Taylor: Ballade in C minor for violin and piano Op. 73 (1907)
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor Op. 10 (1895)
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor Op. 1 (1893)


----------



## Jacck

*Alexander Scriabin
Symphony No. 3 in C minor ("Divine Poem"), Op. 43*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128731


*Max Bruch*

String Octet
Quintet for Piano and String Quartet
String Quintet

Ensemble Ulf Hoelscher

1999


----------



## robin4

*SOUL MUSIC: Russian versus American*






*Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D Minor, op. 40*

Nikolai Lugansky

Alexander Kniazev





The Sonata for Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 40, was one of Dmitri Shostakovich's early works, composed in 1934 just prior to the censure by Soviet authorities of his music, notably the opera Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, which was deemed too bourgeois and decadent for the Soviet people.

Shostakovich felt that Soviet composers neglected chamber music in favor of orchestral music.

Shostakovich accompanied his new favored cellist, Mstislav Rostropovich, in a recording of the Sonata. (Rostropovich, who premiered both of Shostakovich's cello concertos, was still a child when the Sonata was written.)



In another recording from 1962, Rostropovich plays it with their mutual friend, the composer Benjamin Britten, at the piano.








*Blues Brothers: Soul Man - SNL*

_"I haven't understood a bar of music in my life, but I have felt it."

Igor Stravinsky_


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker


----------



## Vasks

*Flagello - Overture Burlesca (Amos/Vox)
Erb - Concerto for Brass and Orchestra (Slatkin/New World)
Druckman - Brangle (Zinman/New World)*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Started my day with some Janet Baker - I'd forgotten how wondrous her voice was in her prime...


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Suisse.

Stephen Hough piano.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Dvorak- Symphony No. 5 in F Major*

Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

My first time dipping into the earlier Dvorak symphonies. Proves that music doesn't have to be particularly profound in order to be enjoyable. The Czech Phil is easily the most distinctive-sounding orchestra in the world, and everyone needs to hear them in this repertoire. Just downright fun stuff!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9


----------



## pmsummer

SILENCIO
*Arvo Pärt - Philip Glass - Vladimir Martynov*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - violin, director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## robin4

*Béla Bartók: Concerto for two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra*

Orquesta de Extremadura

Conductor: Álvaro Albiach

Lucjan Luc and Daahoud Salim Álvarez, piano

Esteban Morales y Víctor Segura, percussion

I. Assai lento - Allegro molto
II. Lento, ma non troppo
III. Allegro, non troppo

The Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110, BB 115, is a musical piece written by Hungarian composer Béla Bartók in 1937.

The score requires four performers: two pianists and two percussionists, who play seven instruments between them: timpani, bass drum (gran cassa), cymbals, triangle, snare drum (both on- and off- snares), tam-tam (gong) and xylophone.

In the *published score the composer provides highly detailed instructions for the percussionists,* stipulating, for example, which part of a suspended cymbal is to be struck with what type of stick. He also provides precise instructions for the platform layout of the four players and their instruments.

In 1940, at the suggestion of his publisher and agent, Heinsheimer, *Bartók orchestrated the sonata as Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra.

The parts for the four soloists were essentially unchanged.*



I bought the above LP about 40 years ago.












*Henry Purcell: March from Music for the funeral of Queen Mary* (synth version) KORG 01/WFD

Korg 01/wfd + sustain pedal 
Behringer vintage phaser 
EQ and reverb from allen heath zed mixer

_"I never learned anything at all in school and didn't read a book for pleasure until I was 19 years old."

Stanley Kubrick_


----------



## Enthusiast

This is where my (very unusual) Liszt mood took me today and I'm glad it did.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms- 7 Fantasien, Op. 116*

Emil Gilels, piano

Gilels weaves webs of miraculous sound. Supremely introspective music.


----------



## Faramundo

Incredibly good !


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part four of four later tonight.

Prompted by the immediate success of _Peter Grimes_ in 1945, opera became a bigger priority for Britten, along with a shift in emphasis towards vocal music in general. Perhaps this wasn't too surprising, as from the outset Britten had displayed a natural gift when writing for vocal forces of all shapes and sizes. As a result, there were relatively few purely orchestral works from Britten's last thirty years compared to those from c. 1930-46, but two of those were significant.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ was the composer's only major foray into ballet, but its Oriental subject matter was the ideal vehicle for showcasing Britten's talent for imaginatively utilising authentic-sounding Far Eastern textures while still employing largely conventional Western instrumentation. It weighs in at nearly two hours, but such is the vitality of the music it doesn't outstay its welcome. The cello symphony was one of a number of later works written with Britten's cellist friend Mstislav Rostropovich in mind - it is a weighty work in which, as the designation of symphony implies, the soloist and orchestra more often than not collaborate rather than compete. As with the much earlier violin concerto it concludes with a typically intense _passacaglia_.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):








***

(*** same recording/artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Symphony for cello and orchestra op.68 (1963):










_A Suite on English Folk Tunes: A Time There Was_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1966 and 1974):










_Lachrymae_ - variations for viola and piano after the John Dowland song _'If My Complaints Could Passions Move'_: arr. for viola and strings op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


----------



## Merl

Day 3 of this Dvorak cycle and the superb performances continue with an excellent account of the 6th symphony. Really enjoyed this one, especially as its hardly my fave Dvorak symphony, because Bosch really makes sense of the score and brings the performance to life. Even if the other half of this cycle is crap symphonies 3, and 5-7 are enough to warrant buying this set but I get the feeling that the quality is going to remain extremely high. At the moment it's fast becoming a top 3 Dvorak cycle. It really is THAT good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of the three Karajan performances of the 5th I have (the others are his two Philharmonia performances - one mono, one stereo), I think the stereo Philhrmonia is probably my favourite, but this one is also very fine, and the couplings are a bonus, especially _Tapiola_.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Carter - such great music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128736


*Gabriel Fauré*

Caligula, op. 52
Prélude from Penelope
Orchestral Songs for soprano and orchestra
Shylock, op. 57
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80

Sinfonieorchester Basel
Ivor Bolton, conductor

2018


----------



## Jacck

*Antonín Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American" *
Cleveland Quartet


----------



## D Smith

More favourite recodings from 2019. All stellar performances.

Shostakovich: String Quartets 2 7 8. Pavel Haas










Tchaikovsky: Complete Piano Works. Valentina Lisitsa.










Romance. Clara Schumann. Isata Kanneh-Mason










Bach: Oboe Concertos Céline Moinet, L'arte del mondo & Werner Ehrhardt










Handel: Concerto Grossi, Op. 6 1-6. Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## 13hm13

Very good Philips analog recording from 1976 ... I have it on CD:








Bach*, The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Henryk Szeryng ‎- The Violin Concertos
Label: Philips ‎- 422 250-2


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio no.7 in B flat major, op.97
Piano Trio no.9 in E flat major
10 Variations on Wenzel Müllers Lied song "Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu", Op. 121a









Beaux Arts Trio 
Menahem Pressler
Isidore Cohen
Bernard Greenhouse
*


----------



## Dimace

A very interesting theatrical work from *Strawinsky,* which doesn't very often performs on the world's musical stages: *Die Histoire du Soldat!* (1XLP from DG)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Tchaikovsky- String Quartet No. 1
Borodin- String Quartet No. 2
Shostakovich- String Quartet No. 8 *

Gabrieli Quartet, Borodin Quartet (Decca 1989)

A tripleheader of outstanding Russian quartets.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op.10. Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op.123
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Elisabeth Söderstöm, Marga Höffgen, Waldemar Kmett & Martti Talvela
*
This is a work I haven't listened to for quite some time. It's a pleasure to revisiting this piece, especially in this recording. Simply phenomenal.

I adore Klemperer's way with Beethoven, it is second to or equal to only to Furtwängler's overall as a whole for my tastes.

This is presently my favourite interpretation and performance of this piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: 6 Épigraphes antiques, for piano duo. Werner Haas, Noël Lee.



AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op.123
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
> Elisabeth Söderstöm, Marga Höffgen, Waldemar Kmett & Martti Talvela
> *
> This is a work I haven't listened to for quite some time. It's a pleasure to revisiting this piece, especially in this recording. Simply phenomenal.
> 
> I adore Klemperer's way with Beethoven, it is second to or equal to only to Furtwängler's overall as a whole for my tastes.
> 
> This is presently my favourite interpretation and performance of this piece.


I listened to that recording for the first time a couple of weeks back. Very good stuff.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Reacquainting myself with some of my old eMusic purchases. This is a firm favourite of mine. At the time I remember wanting to discover another of his works other than the tone poem trilogy which was all I knew.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Bedrich Smetana*: Vltava from Má vlast. Paavo Berglund, Staatskapelle Dresden. Awesome recording from a great conductor and even greater orchestra, but I kind of want to hear a more Slavic take on this music. I need to hear that famous Kubelik Prague Spring recording.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Streaming Radio Classique while I work and they're playing the Dvorak trio from this album... I've already saved the album to hear in full on Idagio tomorrow.


----------



## Forsooth

*J. S. Bach
The Art of Fugue (Schaghajegh Nosrati)* & *The French Suites (Alexandra Papastefanou)*

Enjoyed both of these.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128743


*Franz Schubert*

Octet in F major for clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet, and double bass

Mullova Ensemble

2005


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> A very interesting theatrical work from *Strawinsky,* which doesn't very often performs on the world's musical stages: *Die Histoire du Soldat!* (1XLP from DG)
> 
> View attachment 128739


A great piece of music and theater. I have it on a 1980s LP with the rock star Sting as the soldier, and Vanessa Redgrave and Ian McKellen playing the various other roles. My record jacket (not pictured) is autographed by Ms. Redgrave and Sir Ian.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in music of Will Todd:


















Currently, just finishing Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in choral music by Paul Mealor:










*Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal (Four Madrigals On Rose Texts)
She Walks In Beauty
O Vos Omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator Mundi: Greater Love
Locus Iste
Ave Maria
Ubi Caritas*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartets
Disc 2

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Backofen: Quintet in B flat major for clarinet and strings/ Quintet in F major for basset horn and strings &
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581

Jane Booth (clarinets and basset horn)

Eybler Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1970-12-01
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak today from Bosch's cycle and its the turn of the 4th and 8th symphonies paired together and for the first time I'm going to be a little negative. Although Bosch's 4th is a welcome recording it doesn't quite capture the symphony's mood as readily as Rowicki or Neumann, for example. It's a decent reading but does it add more to what we already have? The 8th I find more unconvincing, mainly because the orchestra never really get to grips with it. Listen to Szell, Serebrier et al in the same repertoire and you'll hear what I mean. The 3rd movement I find scrappy, muddled and confused. Rhythms are awkward and even though the finale is well-played it needs more gusto. A slight disappointment amongst this uniformly very good set but I did expect at least one let-down. This was it. Onward to the New World next and in such a competitive field that will have to be something special. Let's hope, eh?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Presto Recording of the Week
15th March 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2019
Concerto Choice
Also Recommended
Building a Library
November 2019
Also Recommended
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Jacck

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Harmonia Artificiosa*
Musica Antiqua Köln und Reinhard Goebel

*Paul Hindemith - Die Harmonie der Welt* (full opera, not just the symphony)
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin und der Rundfunkchor Berlin
Marek Janowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber and instrumental works part one of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):










_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):
_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 - version for string quartet (1933-34):










_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 - rev. 1969):
_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):
_Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):



_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - rev. 1936):
String Quartet no.1 op.25 (1941):
String Quartet no.2 op.36 (1945):


----------



## Enthusiast

After a good sampling of Carter over the last couple of days I am cooling down with a little Boulez: "... explosante-fixe…" is a subtle and lovely masterpiece.


----------



## canouro

*Isabel I, Reina De Castilla *
La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## canouro

*Granada 1013 - 1502*
Waed Bouhassoun, Lior Elmaleh, Driss El Maloumi, 
Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 7 in E major*

Most commentators would place Karajan's earlier BPO recording of the seventh on EMI as his best, but this one is still very fine and enjoys better sound.

One of Bruckner's most popular symphonies, I definitely prefer it to both the fifth and sixth.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> After a good sampling of Carter over the last couple of days I am cooling down with a little Boulez: "... explosante-fixe…" is a subtle and lovely masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 128753


I just got this CD but have only listened to the piano works on it thus far. Need to finish listening to ...explosante-fixe... itself

Current listening:










Joseph Haydn: Piano Trio in G major, H15/25, the "Gypsy". Vienna Piano Trio.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now...










*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden. I took a break from German music for a good three days, and I'm coming back to it with a little Haydn and Schubert. This symphony has never spoken to me so directly before. Wow, what an amazing piece of music. This may be in the conductor's interpretation of it, but I hear shades of Bruckner all over this music. I'm starting to realize that Bruckner may have used Schubert's 9th, more so than Beethoven's 9th, as a starting point for all of his own symphonies. But again, I think this is something that Blomstedt is purposefully bringing out in this music. I know that he is a die hard Brucknerian.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Preludes Sont Des Images

Mario Haring (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 2
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Rêverie


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

CD1

La Nativité du Seigneur
Diptyque


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sibelius's 4th always conjures up to me majestic snowy landscapes, bleak but magnificent, brilliantly captured in this superb performance by Karajan, possibly his best of any of the Sibelius symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil - Symphonies Volume 2

Symphony, WV361
Symphony, WV374
Symphony, WV393
Symphony, WV398
Symphony, WV421
Symphony, WV432

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki

As Mozart was born, Wagenseil was doing extremely well in Vienna, deservedly, judging from these short, inventive, occasionally dramatic symphonies. Decent playing (on modern rather than period... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2008,


----------



## Enthusiast

I think maybe the Hindemith (Trauermusik) is the star piece here but with attractive playing like this all are good.


----------



## Tero

A couple of Fabio Biondi discs, rather hard to find now, but the mp3 is still up at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Euro...o+biondi+naive+vivaldi&qid=1578574183&sr=8-14

It is titled a tribute to Vivaldi, and Biondi writes the booklet himself. A mini biography of Vivaldi from the point of view of a string player. At one point they state that the solo concerto has kind of fallen back in modern times. Of the two formats of the period, the concerto grosso has disappeared.

The companion disc is aConcerti per Archi also on Naive. Neither disc was part of the Vivaldi edition.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon concertos.

I Musici and Klaus Thunemann performing


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*



> This finishes my listening of the Liszt/Karajan boxed set (shown below). It was recorded in the '60's and '70's but the sound is good on my headphones. I would heartily recommend this CD especially at the dirt cheap prices on Amazon.












Hungarian Rhapsody Nr. 4



> This rhapsody is a reworking of the 7th piece from Liszt's Magyar Dallok, Volume II. The first part is a slow verbunkos melody of unknown origin, but the other parts likely originate from the works of Antal Csermák


----------



## Rtnrlfy

So far this morning...


----------



## Enthusiast

I think I'm being haunted by Elgar's Ghost! After hearing Kim Kashkashian's Lachrimae earlier I have moved on to listen to more early Britten (including another take on the Lachrymae). Familiar works and not music I listen to that much any more - but it is striking how good early Britten is.









Next up will be this (including a pretty stunning account of the piano concerto if I remember rightly) ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.3-6 & 8

Concertgebouw Orchestra (1955,1957,1957)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra Bernhard Haitink Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128761


*Gabriel Fauré*

Berceuse for Violin and Orchestra op. 16
Romance for Violin and Orchestra, op. 28
Ballade for piano and orchestra, op. 19
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Masques et Bergamasques, op. 112 (Orchestral suite)
Pavane, op. 50
Allegro from Symphonie en Fa (or Suite d'orchestra), op. 20

Sinfonieorchester Basel
Ivor Bolton, conductor
Axel Schacher, violin
Antoine Lederlin, cello
Oliver Schnyder, piano

2019


----------



## Helgi

Apart from "a little" Bruckner yesterday (8th, Karajan/Vienna), I've kept going with my Mahler education.

I listened to a Sticky Notes podcast on the 5th symphony and watched a performance of it on YouTube, Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic in '72: 




Then three recordings of Das Lied von der Erde:
- Klemperer, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, New Philharmonia Orchestra
- Boulez, Violeta Urmana, Michael Schade, Vienna Philharmonic
- Kubelik, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt, Bayerischer Rundfunk

I would happily listen to the final movement with Janet Baker on repeat forever! Eeeewig, eeeewiiiig playing softly in the coffin.


----------



## premont

Rtnrlfy said:


> Some of my listening since my last post...


Who is the organist?


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Symphony No.4 & 5

NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover- Howard Griffiths


----------



## Bourdon

Helgi said:


> Apart from "a little" Bruckner yesterday (8th, Karajan/Vienna), I've kept going with my Mahler education.
> 
> I listened to a Sticky Notes podcast on the 5th symphony and watched a performance of it on YouTube, Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic in '72:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then three recordings of Das Lied von der Erde:
> - Klemperer, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, New Philharmonia Orchestra
> - Boulez, Violeta Urmana, Michael Schade, Vienna Philharmonic
> - Kubelik, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt, Bayerischer Rundfunk
> 
> I would happily listen to the final movement with Janet Baker on repeat forever! Eeeewig, eeeewiiiig playing softly in the coffin.


Do not forget this one!  with Janet Baker


----------



## Rtnrlfy

premont said:


> Who is the organist?


Jorgen Ernst Hansen. There doesn't seem to be a bio of him in the liner notes, so I can't tell you more, sadly.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Apart from "a little" Bruckner yesterday (8th, Karajan/Vienna), I've kept going with my Mahler education.
> 
> I listened to a Sticky Notes podcast on the 5th symphony and watched a performance of it on YouTube, Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic in '72:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then three recordings of Das Lied von der Erde:
> - Klemperer, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, New Philharmonia Orchestra
> - Boulez, Violeta Urmana, Michael Schade, Vienna Philharmonic
> - Kubelik, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt, Bayerischer Rundfunk
> 
> I would happily listen to the final movement with Janet Baker on repeat forever! Eeeewig, eeeewiiiig playing softly in the coffin.


This is my absolute top choice for _Dad Lied von der Erde_. There are three other recordings out with Baker as the lower voiced soloist (the studio with Haitink and two live ones under Leppard and Kempe, a concert I actually attended), but this surpasses all of them, as far as I'm concerned. The final movement is absolutely shattering in its emotional impact.


----------



## Vasks

_Whiling away with William_

*Schuman - Three Colloquies (Myers/New World)
Schuman - Symphony #10 (Slatkin/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4, etc., and Bacchus et Ariane Suite No. 2*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*my cousin took lessons from William Kincaid who played a solid platinum flute*






*Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto in C Major, K. 299*

Karajan-Academy of the Berliner Philharmoniker

Conductor: Ton Koopman

*Flute: Mathieu Dufour*



*Harp: Marion Ravot *



The Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K. 299/297c, is a concerto by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart for flute, harp, and orchestra.

*William Morris "Monty" Kincaid* (26 April 1895 - 27 March 1967) was an American flutist and teacher. 
He is known for his work as *principal flute of the Philadelphia Orchestra for almost 40 years,* teaching at the Curtis Institute and being a guiding force in the creation of an American School of flute playing.

In April 1921, Kincaid was offered the principal flute position in the Philadelphia Orchestra, which he went on to hold for 40 seasons. During his tenure, he appeared as a soloist in 215 performances by the Orchestra. He was well-regarded by other musicians in the Orchestra.

He retired from the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1960 at the mandatory retirement age of 65.

Through his teaching at Curtis and elsewhere, Kincaid is *sometimes referred to as the Grandfather of the American Flute School*.

*Platinum flute*

*Kincaid's instrument featured a solid platinum body* and silver French-style open-hole keys.

Originally created for display at the 1939 New York World's Fair, the flute was purchased afterwards by Kincaid. The headjoint sported the Trylon and Perisphere logo, symbol of the 1939 fair, engraved by Verne Q. Powell. The flute was considered so valuable that it remained under armed guard throughout the fair.

Shortly before his death in 1967, Kincaid gifted the flute to his student, Elaine Shaffer. After her own death, the flute was auctioned by Christie's in 1986. The successful bidder was noted chemist, author and art collector Stuart Pivar, who paid $187,000 for the flute.

The flute is now played by *Brandon Patrick George.*










*Auggie Wren's Christmas Story (from the movie Smoke)*

_"It is a mistake to think that the practice of my art has become easy to me. I assure you, dear friend, no one has given so much care to the study of composition as I.

There is scarcely a famous master in music whose works I have not frequently and diligently studied."

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Camille Saint-Saens: Requiem*

London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir/Geoffrey Simon

What a stupendous work! Sort of like a cross between the Berlioz and Verdi requiems, but really an entirely unique conception. There is much more to Saint-Saens than the Organ Symphony. Really loving it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now listening to the manificent 8th. I was about to purchase the VPO 8th, but a friend convinced me that the 1975 BPO version was in fact even better, and so I bought this box set as it was cheaper than buying the 8th on its own.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Helgi

Bourdon said:


> Do not forget this one!  with Janet Baker


Thanks! Will listen tomorrow.



Tsaraslondon said:


> This is my absolute top choice for _Dad Lied von der Erde_. There are three other recordings out with Baker as the lower voiced soloist (the studio with Haitink and two live ones under Leppard and Kempe, a concert I actually attended), but this surpasses all of them, as far as I'm concerned. The final movement is absolutely shattering in its emotional impact.


Yes, it's quite something. I would love to hear this performed live, even if it isn't Janet Baker.

edit: come to think of it, it was your recommendation in another thread that pointed me to this recording originally. Much obliged!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music.
Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)/ Swan Lake, Op. 20/ Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)/ The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a/ Waltz from Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

New York Philharmonic Orchestra. - Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach-Bull-Byrd-Gibbons-Pachelbel-Ritter-Strogers*


----------



## canouro

*Mozart ‎- The Symphonies Vol. I*
Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose the thread discussing cello concertos put me in mind of this. Nice to hear them again.


----------



## canouro

*Mozart *

Litaniae Lauretane, K109
Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento, K243
Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K321

_MDR Sinfonieorchester, Leipzig Radio Choir, Herbert Kegel_


----------



## robin4

*F. Chopin: Ballade no.4 Opus 52*

*Nikolai Lugansky*



Frédéric François Chopin was a Polish composer and virtuoso pianist of the Romantic era who wrote primarily for solo piano. He has maintained worldwide renown as a leading musician of his era, one whose "poetic genius was based on a professional technique that was without equal in his generation."

A child prodigy, he completed his musical education and composed his earlier works in Warsaw before leaving Poland at the age of 20, less than a month before the outbreak of the November 1830 Uprising.

At 21, he settled in Paris. Thereafter-in the last 18 years of his life-*he gave only 30 public performances*, preferring the more intimate atmosphere of the salon.

He supported himself by selling his compositions and by giving piano lessons, for which he was in high demand. Chopin formed a friendship with Franz Liszt and was admired by many of his other musical contemporaries

For most of his life, Chopin was in *poor healt*h. H*e died in Paris in 1849 at the age of 39,* probably of pericarditis aggravated by tuberculosis.

Chopin's harmonic innovations may have arisen partly from his keyboard improvisation technique.

Temperley says that in his works "novel harmonic effects frequently result from the combination of ordinary appoggiaturas or passing notes with melodic figures of accompaniment", and cadences are delayed by the use of chords outside the home key (neapolitan sixths and diminished sevenths), or by sudden shifts to remote keys.

Chord progressions sometimes anticipate the shifting tonality of later composers such as Claude Debussy, as does Chopin's use of modal harmony.

On the occasion of the composer's bicentenary, the critics of The New York Times recommended performances by the following contemporary pianists (among many others): Martha Argerich, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Emanuel Ax, Evgeny Kissin, Murray Perahia, Maurizio Pollini and Krystian Zimerman.

Composer's last piano made by the Playel Company (no 14810). Chopin played and composed on this instrument in 1848-49.







_"One needs only to study a certain positioning of the hand in relation to the keys to obtain with ease the most beautiful sounds, to know how to play long notes and short notes and to achieve certain unlimited dexterity. A well formed technique, it seems to me, can control and vary a beautiful sound quality."

Frederic Chopin

_


----------



## premont

Rtnrlfy said:


> Jorgen Ernst Hansen. There doesn't seem to be a bio of him in the liner notes, so I can't tell you more, sadly.


Well, I know him well because I have heard him at recitals in Copenhagen several times. He was a pupil of Finn Viderø and Anton Heiller and served a long time as organist at Holmens Kirke, Copenhagen. He lived from 1929 to 2012.


----------



## Merl

Well what an infuriating set this is turning out to be. When it's good it's very good (the 3rd, 5th, 6th & 7th) and when not its a bit dull (4th and especially that awful 8th). So it was the turn of the New World and guess what? Yep that's decidedly meh too. The first movement starts off with some promise but Peters out a little before a dreadfully underplayed and lifeless largo. Things get better up to the finale (which I find a bit OTT, probably to make up for that dreary largo) but this is an uncompetitive recording with so many great 9ths in the market (Macal, Kondrashin, Kubelik, etc). I've still the first two symphonies to hear but this has been frustrating. Up to now it's a cycle ruined by performances of the 'big two'. Who'd have thought that? Final installment tomorrow. Sigh......what could have been.....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128775


*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Common Man

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1959-1966; remastered compilation 1997


----------



## robin4

*Rage Over a Lost Penny*








*Ludwig van Beethoven: "Rondo alla ingharese quasi un capriccio" in G major, Op. 129*

*Evgeny Kissin*





The "Rondo alla ingharese quasi un capriccio" in G major, Op. 129 (Italian for "Rondo in the Hungarian [i.e. gypsy] style, almost a caprice"), is a piano rondo by Ludwig van Beethoven.

It is better known by the title* Rage Over a Lost Penny, Vented in a Caprice* (from German: Die Wut über den verlorenen Groschen, ausgetobt in einer Caprice).

This title appears on the autograph manuscript, but not in Beethoven's hand, and has been attributed to his friend Anton Schindler. It is a favourite with audiences and is frequently performed as a show piece.

Despite the late opus number, the work's composition has been dated between 1795 and 1798.

*Beethoven left the piece unpublished and incomplete*; it was published in 1828 by Anton Diabelli, who obscured the fact that it had been left unfinished.



I know. It's not on the above disc, but it's only 3 opus points away. And 20 to 25 years away.

_*"There are and always will be thousands of princes, but there is only one Beethoven!"

Ludwig van Beethoven

*_


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 

London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## Eramire156

*Cesar Franck
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major 

Jascha Heifetz 
Arthur Rubinstein *

recorded 3 April 1937


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Eramire156

*Edvard Grieg
String Quartet in G minor, op.27

Budapest Quartet 
Joseph Roismann
Alexander Schneider 
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider *

recorded 5 February 1937


----------



## Guest

Korngold, Sextet, Raphael Ensemble










Wow. I've not listened to this piece before and it made a strong impression. A conventional four movement form (with scherzo replaced by an intermezzo). Engaging melodies, but wonderfully evocative harmonies and sonorities make the piece. And remarkable that a piece of such depth was written by Korngold at the age of 17.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 3*

I haven't paid much attention to Roussel (though I like his opera Padmavati). The Naxos symphonies box set is on sale at PrestoClassical. Maybe I need to dive in.


----------



## xankl

This is a terrific performance


----------



## Bourdon

Helgi said:


> Thanks! Will listen tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, it's quite something. I would love to hear this performed live, even if it isn't Janet Baker.
> 
> edit: come to think of it, it was your recommendation in another thread that pointed me to this recording originally. Much obliged!


Let us know what your findings are. It is my favorite recording


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber and instrumental works part two of two tonight.

The _Gemini Variations_ is a clever work - based on a miniature for instrumental duo by Zoltán Kodaly, it was written for the talented twins Zoltán and Gábor Jeney (who play it here) who not only played the flute and violin parts but also doubled up on piano. Britten produced an alternative score for quartet so all the parts could be played without two players having to switch roles.

As the third string quartet was written at a time when Britten was becoming increasingly ill two years after suffering a mild stroke during a heart operation perhaps one could be forgiven for assuming it was another example of a composer writing his own obituary. Maybe it was, but the work never strikes me as being either solemn or bitter - it doesn't convey a mood of raging against the dying of the light, nor graveside wailing, nor even detached indifference for that matter. The quartet was partly composed in the city of Venice, a favoured holiday destination, and in the final fifth movement there is a musical quote from his final opera _Death in Venice_, a work in which the main character, Aschenbach, is in a positive frame of mind just prior to his demise. The final movement, a trademark _passacaglia_, stutters to an end with what Britten enigmatically called 'a question', which doesn't convey to me a representation of Aschenbach dying suddenly on a Venetian beach. Who knows?! Fine work, though.

_Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):



_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):
_Night-Piece_ [_Notturno_] for piano WoO (1963):



_Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1965):



Sonata for cello and piano op.65 (1961):
_Suite no.1_ for solo cello op.72 (1964):
_Suite no.2_ for solo cello op.80 (1967):
_Suite no.3_ for solo cello op.87 (1972):










String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Symphony performed by Kurt Sanderling and the BSO.


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Suite Op 29 + Fantasie for Violin & Piano - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Meine Seel erhebt den Herren, BWV. 10*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloist, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Accidentally skipped past BWV. 9! Well, that'll be on the menu tomorrow then. I have a feeling that little mistakes like this might happen again throughout my magnum opus listening project that's only getting started...


----------



## Janspe

Malx said:


> Schoenberg, Suite Op 29 + Fantasie for Violin & Piano - Boston Symphony Chamber Players.
> 
> View attachment 128778


Deutsche Grammophon used to be such an interesting label. A CD like this would _never_ appear among their new releases these days.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Hugo Alfvén. A recent find and a damn fine one. I have since found many more treasures on Sterling Records. I'm enjoying this so much it will be followed by the 2nd volume.


----------



## 13hm13

Maddalena Laura Sirmen (9 December 1745 - 18 May 1818) 
Violin Concertos (2010)


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
*Steve Reich - J.S. Bach - Igor Stravinsky - Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei - The Knights*
The Knights - orchestral collective
_
Warner Classics_


----------



## Forsooth

Deft and lovely violin music!! 
*Hommage a Eugene Ysaye (1858-1931) (& Bach, Enesco, Kreisler)*
Sergey Malov, solo violin
Label: Solo Musica

*Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908)
Transcriptions et Arrangements of music by Chopin, Gounod, Leclair, Handel, Raff*
Tianwa Yang, violin
Markus Hadulla, piano
Label: Naxos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baron Scarpia said:


> Korngold, Sextet, Raphael Ensemble
> 
> Wow. I've not listened to this piece before and it made a strong impression. A conventional four movement form (with scherzo replaced by an intermezzo). Engaging melodies, but wonderfully evocative harmonies and sonorities make the piece. And remarkable that a piece of such depth was written by Korngold at the age of 17.


Have you heard Korngold's op.1 piano trio, Baron? Equally impressive - and it was written by the age of 13! No wonder Mahler thought he was a genius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Messed-up post when replying to Enthusiast.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I think I'm being haunted by Elgar's Ghost! After hearing Kim Kashkashian's Lachrimae earlier I have moved on to listen to more early Britten (including another take on the Lachrymae). Familiar works and not music I listen to that much any more - but it is striking how good early Britten is.
> 
> Next up will be this (including a pretty stunning account of the piano concerto if I remember rightly) ...


Warms the celestial cockles of my heart to see that someone else is enjoying Britten's work. :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICKE OF SUNDRIE KINDES
_A Four Disc Introduction to Renaissance Secular Music, 1480-1620_
*Josquin - Lasso - Marenzio - Obrecht - Isaac - Sermisy - Janequin - Gesualdo - Gabrieli - Monteverdi - Gibbons - and their lesser known contemporaries*
The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley - director
_
Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Guest

Janspe said:


> Deutsche Grammophon used to be such an interesting label. A CD like this would _never_ appear among their new releases these days.


I'd say "interesting" music has long been and continues to be a small but significant part of Deutsche Grammophon's output.


----------



## starthrower

Volume 3 of a chamber music series on the Timpani label. The 4 CD box was too expensive so I bought a couple individual discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words

Murray Perahia

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Piano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 2 in B flat minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 4 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 2 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece'


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 and 2/ Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

The Guardian 5th June 2014

In 2012, Kolesnikov took first prize in the Honens piano competition in Canada, and on the evidence of his effortlessly refined playing here, he was a worthy winner. His performances never overstretch the boundaries of what are, essentially, salon pieces...But Kolesnikov invests them with their own quietly distinctive character.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Enthusiast

^ That is quite an old record and possibly the first to feature Rachel Podger. I got it when it came out and can remember being most impressed by the second solo violin in the double concerto and watching for more of her in the months (and years) that followed.


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> Warms the celestial cockles of my heart to see that someone else is enjoying Britten's work. :angel:


I nearly always enjoy Britten and have so many records of his music ... but I don't often listen to many of those early pieces these days. It is easy to forget quite how good many of them are. I have been watching your Britten posts with interest.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Horizons

Pierre Fouchenneret, Simon Zaoui, Raphaël Merlin and David Lefort

Fauré: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75
Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Fauré: Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Fauré: Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107
Fauré: Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Fauré: Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Fauré: Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part one of four today.

I think I need to delve much deeper into Lutosławski's multi-faceted soundworld than I have in the past, especially as it's been a fair while since I last listened to what I have by him, so I will be hearing these selections twice today and repeating the formula for the instalments to follow.

_Symphonic Variations_ (1936-38):
_Mala suita_ [_Little Suite_] for chamber orchestra (1950):










_Muzyka żałobna_ [_Funeral Music_] for string orchestra (1954-58):










_Three Postludes_ (1958-60 - rev. by 1963):










Symphony no.1 (1941-47):
_Tryptyk Śląsk_ [_Silesian Triptych_] - three songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: folk sources] (1951):
_Jeux vénitiens_ [_Venetian Games_] for chamber orchestra (1960-61):


----------



## Dimace

I will continue with the Russian Dancing School, this time with* Prokovief! * *Romeo et Juliet (suites) conducted from the great M. Rostropovich! *VERY pleasant outcome. (DG, 1XLP) (The sound is also good).


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Witold Lutosławski - various works part one of four today.
> 
> I think I need to delve much deeper into Lutosławski's multi-faceted soundworld than I have in the past, especially as it's been a fair while since I last listened to what I have by him, so I will be hearing these selections twice today and repeating the formula for the instalments to follow.
> 
> _Symphonic Variations_ (1936-38):
> _Mala suita_ [_Little Suite_] for chamber orchestra (1950):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Muzyka żałobna_ [_Funeral Music_] for string orchestra (1954-58):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Three Postludes_ (1958-60 - rev. by 1963):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 (1941-47):
> _Tryptyk Śląsk_ [_Silesian Triptych_] - three songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: folk sources] (1951):
> _Jeux vénitiens_ [_Venetian Games_] for chamber orchestra (1960-61):


Enjoy!! An amazing composer. I ordered a Britten CD yesterday, the Maggini Quartet on Naxos, partly thanks to your posts


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Trio No.2 in E-flat major, op.100, D929. Jos Van Immerseel, Anner Bijlsma, Vera Beths. An amazing performance of a work that is a "musical journey" in itself, to reference a recent thread. All three soloists play beautifully but especially Bijlsma. Amazing cello playing... the second movement currently plays. I am always reminded of Barry Lyndon when I hear this music. Great film.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto pour piano No. 1 & Symphonie No. 5

Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759, the "Unfinished". Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. What a recording...


----------



## starthrower

Eotvos Conducts Stockhausen - Gruppen, Punkte


----------



## Rogerx

Sriabin : Symphony No.1 in E Major, Op.26
Stefania Toczyska/Michael Myers/Westminster Choir

Philadelphia Orchestra/ Riccardo Muti


----------



## Helgi

Bourdon said:


> Let us know what your findings are. It is my favorite recording


It's beautiful!

Not sure I could pick one over the other, although the live concert atmosphere in the Kubelik adds to the experience for me.

I now have an urge to collect several recordings of DLvdE - the ones I've heard are all enjoyable in their own way, revealing something different. I've only listened to a sample, but the one from 2013 with LSO and Sarah Connolly sounds promising.

All this has put me in the mood for requiems, so currently listening to Brahms' Requiem. Karajan w/Vienna Philharmonic:


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> I ordered a Britten CD yesterday, the Maggini Quartet on Naxos, partly thanks to your posts


I look forward to reading what your first impressions are. Don't be put off by the early dates for the pieces which accompany the main work - Britten matured early so none of it can be called juvenilia.


----------



## starthrower

A good sampler! I wanted to continue with more Stockhausen but I don't have much. The Eotvos CD is superb, though. If you like col legno, and glissando, Xenakis is your man.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Early symhonies CD1


----------



## Enthusiast

According to an article in the Guardian today this was the first political piece of (classical) music. Whatever, mention and discussion of it led to my wanting to hear it.


----------



## canouro

*Hugo Alfvén - The Symphonies & Rhapsodies*

Bergakungen (The Mountain King) - Suite, Op.37
Besvärjelse (Invocation)
Trollflickans Dans (Sorceress's Dance)
Sommarregn (Summer Rain)
Vallflickans Dans (Herdmaiden's Dance)
Symphony No.5 In A Minor, Op.54
Gustav Adolf II, Suite From The Incidental Music For Orchestra, Op. 49, R121

_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi _


----------



## canouro

*Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op.74 "Pathetique" 
Overture To "The Storm" (1864) Op.76 (Op. Posth)

_London Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky _


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos & El Amor Brujo

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, García Navarro


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> A good sampler! I wanted to continue with more Stockhausen but I don't have much. The Eotvos CD is superb, though. If you like col legno, and glissando, Xenakis is your man.


Never found one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rogerx said:


>


I thought this was a very strange cover until someone pointed out to me that they are all wearing Fauré's moustache!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "Il giardino di rose" (Leppard/Philips)
Albinoni - Trumpet Concerto in C (Tarr/Turnabout)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #203 "Amore traditore" (Ocker/Turnabout)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 1 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Tsaraslondon said:


> I thought this was a very strange cover until someone pointed out to me that they are all wearing Fauré's moustache!


I've seen much worse...................


Naming just one.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48

Lucia Popp (soprano), Simon Estes (bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128787


*Frédéric Chopin*

Nocturnes 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 20

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Quartet no.2 in E flat major, op.87

Johannes Brahms 
Sonata for Cello and Piano in D major, op.78









Emanuel Ax 
Yo-Yo Ma
Isaac Stern 
Jaime Laredo*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Moritz Moszkowski- Piano Concerto No. 2 in E Major*

Joseph Moog (piano), Nicholas Milton/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie

I discovered this through the "55th Tier" game of the TC Community's Favorite and Most Recommended Works. I continue to be amazed at the gems I have found in my short time on this forum that I may never have known about otherwise. _What_ a concerto!


----------



## Rogerx

Gemmingen: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Kolja Lessing (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Vladimir Vladimirovich Shcherbachov
*Symphony No. 2, "Blokovskaya" 
-The American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein.
-Marina Poplavskaya, soprano.
-Michael Wade Lee, tenor.

*Francis Poulenc
*Piano works (Trois mouvements perpectuals, homoresque, etc.)
-Eric Parkin, piano.


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Etudes Tableaux Opus 39 Nos. 1,2,3,4,5,9*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy*







The Études-Tableaux ("study pictures"), Op. 39 is the second set of piano études composed by Sergei

Rachmaninoff.

Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff, 1 April 1873 - 28 March 1943, was a composer, pianist, and

conductor. ("Sergei Rachmaninoff" was the spelling the composer himself used- and Rachmaninoff is

the last name his parents also used before the Soviet's russification efforts- including when he

became a United States citizen.

Rachmaninoff was born in 1873 in Semyonovo, near Novgorod, in north-western Russia. He was born

into a noble family of Tatar descent, who had been in the service of the Russian tsars since the 16th

century. His parents were both amateur pianists.

His compositions include, among others, four piano concerti, three symphonies, two piano sonatas,

three operas, a choral symphony (The Bells, based on the poem by Edgar Allan Poe), the All-Night

Vigil for unaccompanied choir (often known as Rachmaninov's Vespers), the Rhapsody on a Theme of

Paganini, 24 Preludes (including the famous Prelude in C-sharp minor), 17 Etudes-tableaux,

Symphonic Dances and many songs, of which the most famous is the wordless Vocalise.

Most of his pieces are in a melancholy, late Romantic style akin to Tchaikovsky, although strong

influences of Chopin and Liszt are apparent. Further inspiration included the music of Balakirev,

Mussorgsky, Medtner (whom he considered the greatest contemporary composer and who, according

to Schoenberg's Lives, returned the compliment by imitating him) and Henselt.

Rachmaninov is *regarded as one of the greatest pianists of the twentieth century*. He had legendary

technical facilities and rhythmic drive, and *his large hands were able to cover the interval of a

thirteenth on the keyboard (a hand span of approximately twelve inches). *

In early 1942, Rachmaninoff was advised by his doctor to relocate to a warmer climate to improve his

health after suffering from sclerosis, lumbago, neuralgia, high blood pressure, and headaches.

The composer and his wife initially settled in a leased home on Tower Road in Beverly Hills in May. In

June they purchased a home at 610 North Elm Drive in *Beverly Hills, living close to Horowitz who

would often visit and perform piano duets with Rachmaninoff.*

Later in 1942, Rachmaninoff invited Igor Stravinsky to dinner, the two sharing their worries of a war-

torn Russia and their children in France.

Especially important is Rachmaninoff's use of unusually *widely spaced chords for bell-like sounds: *

this occurs in many pieces, most notably in the choral symphony The Bells, the Second Piano

Concerto, the E-flat major Étude-Tableaux (Op. 33, No. 7), and the B minor Prelude (Op. 32, No. 10).

"It is not enough to say that the church bells of Novgorod, St Petersburg and Moscow influenced

Rachmaninov and feature prominently in his music. This much is self-evident. What is extraordinary

is the variety of bell sounds and breadth of structural and other functions they fulfil."

He was also* fond of Russian Orthodox chants*. He uses them most perceptibly in his Vespers, but

many of his melodies found their origins in these chants. The opening melody of the First Symphony

is derived from chants.

The 1954 edition of the Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians notoriously dismissed

Rachmaninoff's music as "monotonous in texture ... consisting mainly of artificial and gushing

tunes" and predicted that *his popular success was "not likely to last".*

To this, *Harold C. Schonberg, in his Lives of the Great Composers*, responded: "*It is one of the most

outrageously snobbish and even stupid statements ever to be found in a work that is supposed to be *

*an objective reference."*

In his book The Great Pianists, critic Harold Schonberg depicted Rachmaninoff as one of the purest,

most complete pianists who ever lived. He was a towering virtuoso - with vast hands and a near-

photographic memory - who blended modernist rigor with Romantic poetry.

"At any Rachmaninoff concert, one noted the sharp rhythmic thrusts, the virility and the sense of

sonority the man had," Schonberg wrote.

"And, above all, a musical elegance in which phrases were shaped with exquisite finish. When he played a Liszt transcription of a Schubert song, one immediately realized how unimaginative and unmusical most singers were."



_"Dear Mr. Steinway, I am very happy to have the opportunity of using your pianos for my concerts

because I consider them to be perfect in every way."

Faithfully yours,

Sergei Rachmaninoff

_


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartets No.1 & 2

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I think the 2nd was the first Sibelius I ever heard and I loved it instantly. People say you can hear the debt to Tchaikovsky (even more evident in the 1st) but Sibelius still very recognisably has his own voice. Splendid performances and recording.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Richter.


----------



## starthrower

Bourdon said:


> Never found one for a reasonable price.


I bought the Xenakis EMI set, and the Timpani orchestral set several years ago when they were still in print.


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> I bought the Xenakis EMI set, and the Timpani orchestral set several years ago when they were still in print.


I have to be patient,I'm sure I find one in time


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Suite No 2, Op 17*

*Martha Argerich, piano*



*Nelson Freire, piano*



Suite No. 2, Op. 17, is a composition for two pianos by Sergei Rachmaninoff.

The work was composed in Italy in the first months of 1901. Alongside the second piano concerto, Op.18, it confirmed the comeback of the creativity of the composer, after four years of non-activity caused by negative critical reception towards his first symphony. The Suite was first performed on November 24, 1901, by the composer and his cousin Alexander Siloti.

In Los Angeles in the early 1940s, just before Rachmaninoff's death, he and Vladimir Horowitz were at a party and played the piece, the first and only time they ever did.





_"The new kind of music seems to create not from the heart but from the head. Its composers think rather than feel. They have not the capacity to make their works exalt - they meditate, protest, analyze, reason, calculate and brood, but they do not exalt."

Sergei Rachmaninoff

_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*

I have the complete Naxos symphonies by David Lloyd-Jones, but I think I prefer Thomson, who manages to bring out something ineffable in these pieces.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Have you heard Korngold's op.1 piano trio, Baron? Equally impressive - and it was written by the age of 13! No wonder Mahler thought he was a genius.


I've not heard that one yet. I've amassed a small collection of recordings of Korngold's works and am just getting around to listening to them.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> View attachment 128780
> 
> 
> Volume 3 of a chamber music series on the Timpani label. The 4 CD box was too expensive so I bought a couple individual discs.


This recording made a huge impression on me (years and years ago).


----------



## Guest

Korngold, Piano Concerto (for left hand) Hamelin










Romantic and yet modern. Wonderful sonorities and harmonies. A dense work that requires another listen.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's all about operas for me today.









Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass 

Evelyn Lear 
Hilde Rossel-Madjan 
Ernst Haefliger
Franz Crass 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## canouro

*Max Bruch*

Concerto for 2 Pianos in A flat minor, Op. 88a
Die Loreley: Overture
Adagio appassionato Op. 57
Concerto in E minor for clarinet, viola and orchestra Op. 88

_Kyoungmin Park (viola), Berfin Aksu (violin), Ecesu Sertesen (clarinet), 
Julia Kociuban (piano), Oliver Schnyder (piano)
ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Howard Griffiths_


----------



## canouro

*Schubert ‎- Piano Works 1822-1828 *

Piano Sonata In A major, D959
Hungarian Melody In B Minor, D817
16 German Dances, D783
Allegretto In C Minor, D915

_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 9 in D minor*

Final leg of my Bruckner marathon.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet in B flat major, op.67
Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34









Amadeus Quartet
Christoph Eschenbach*


----------



## 13hm13

A 2-CD set from 2000:
BACH, J.S.: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069









Solo Conductor
Helmuth Rilling
Orchestra 
Oregon Bach Festival Orchestra


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Listening so far today... thanks to whoever posted the "Secret Faure" album earlier this week, I've enjoyed that one.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Symphonies 4 and 5.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128801


*Pietro Mascagni*

Cavalleria Rusticana

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scalla
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1966, reissued 1999


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich Edition - Solos & Duos* on Warner Classics







Disc 1 from this 6 CD set. All solo works by Chopin (including the third Piano Sonata) and Schumann (Kinderszenan).


----------



## Zama

Enjoying Sibelius 4th, again...

*Osmo Vänskä with Lahti Symphony Orchestra*









And for the bed _En Saga_:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some may prefer a less restrained performance of the first, but it's a very attractive performance. The third is even better, really very good indeed. Well worth the disc's bargain price.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Some may prefer a less restrained performance of the first, but it's a very attractive performance. The third is even better, really very good indeed. Well worth the disc's bargain price.


How's the playing of the NZSO? I have a disc of them playing Hindemith under Franz-Paul Decker and I was less than impressed. But maybe I am not being fair in my evaluation.


----------



## xankl

A cantata to begin my day, BWV 213, Laßt und sorgen, laßt uns wachen. Some of these pass me by but this one touches me, wonderful.


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: The Pearl Fishers* Cotrubas, Vanzo, Orchestra and Chorus of the Paris Opera conducted by Georges Pretre on EMI








A fine account of this popular opera.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 26

Nicola Benedetti, violin; Jakub Hrůša conducting the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded January 30 - February 1, 2010 at Dvorak Hall, Prague, Czech Republic.

Just beginning to listen for the first time to a new (to me) recording of these two great violin concertos. Also my first time to listen to a performance by Nicola Benedetti. And as a matter of fact, I don't know that I've heard any performances by the conductor Jakub Hrůša before, either!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully well played, this interesting programme of Italian orchestral music is certainly worth investigating. The Casella is light and entertaining and the Martucci gorgeously lyrical and Romantic. Busoni's _Turandot Suite_, taken fron the incidental music he wrote for Giozzi's play is a far cry from Puccini's gorgeously lyrical chinoiserie, much more acerbic but also grandly eloquent.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> How's the playing of the NZSO? I have a disc of them playing Hindemith under Franz-Paul Decker and I was less than impressed. But maybe I am not being fair in my evaluation.


On this showing, it's very fine indeed. Perhaps Inkinen got better results.


----------



## 13hm13

The "Intermezzo in d min" on ...

Bruckner: String Quintet, Intermezzo, Rondo, String Quartet
L'Archibudelli


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms, Ein deutsches Requiem*
Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Champs Elysée Orchestra


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann- Symphony No. 4*

Bernstein/NYPO

I haven't come around on Schumann yet. But Lenny is helping me along, one step at a time.


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the earlier Martucci suggestion a few posts ago.
Here's what I've got spinning as I key in this comment ...

Martucci - Symphony No.1 - Francesco d'Avalos


----------



## Forsooth

*The Bartok Album*
Klara Wurtz, solo piano
Label: Piano Classics

*Béla Bartók (1881-1945): Orchestral Works*
Chamber Orchestra of Europe -- Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Conductor
Label: RCA Red Seal


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Es ist das Heil uns kommen her, BWV. 9*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128812


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2009


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

Going through some of this set over the weekend.


----------



## 13hm13

Had he lived longer (than 26 years), who know what Mr. Pergolesi could have achieved?









Pergolesi, Orchestra Da Camera Di Santa Cecilia, Alessio Vlad ‎- Symphonies
Label: Arts (3) ‎- 47347-2 [1988 orig. recording??]


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128814


*Johannes Brahms*

Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21

Budapest Symphony Orchestra
István Bogár, conductor

1988


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas
Disc 2

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: König Stephan; Leonore Prohaska; Opferlied, Germania

Claus Obalski (narrator), Roland Astor (narrator), Ernst Oder (narrator), Angela Eberlein (narrator), Reetta Haavisto (soprano), Päivi Severeide (harp), Johanna Lehesvuori (soprano), Merja Mäkelä (alto), Maikki Säikkä (soprano), Kristina Raudanen (alto), Andreas Nordström (tenor), Niklas Spångberg

The Key Ensemble, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 82 "The Bear" and 87 

Berlin Philharmonic / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Piston: Symphony No. 6 & The Incredible Flutist & Three New England Sketches

Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Music Magazine January 2015

Dumay and Lortie bring fresh insights to such well-loved music. Their approach to the G major Sonata is particularly mesmerising...Needless to say, the rest of this beautifully engineered disc abounds in oustanding and musically perceptive playing, a superbly judged mixture of warmth and purity in the A major Sonata, and high-octane urgency


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Toscanini conducts Wagner
NBC Symphony Orchestra

View attachment 128816


----------



## Malx

Between yesterday evening and this morning, disc 5 from this boxed set:

The two Liszt Piano Concertos + Totentanz.
The Schubert D760 Fantasie I know well from the original - I can't recall hearing Liszt's orchestral arrangement before.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

Corelli - Violin sonatas op.5, nos. 8 & 10









Selections from Lamentations cd









Now disk 4 from Knights, Maids and Miracles box 
*Insula Feminarum - Mediaeval Echos of Celtic Feminity*
La Reverdie


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen / Himmelfahrtsoratorium, BWV. 11*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Listening to Bach's cantatas (well, this one apparently _isn't_ a cantata, but rather an oratorio?) is turning out to be one of the most stimulating and moving listening projects in a long time. I'm enjoying starting my days with this music so much - like I've said many times already...


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Editor's Choice
September 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Recording of the Week
15th December 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part two of four today.

String Quartet (1964):



_Paroles tissées_ [_Woven Words_] - cycle of four songs for tenor and chamber orchestra [Texts: Jean-François Chabrun] (1965):



Symphony no.2 (1965-67):










_Livre pour orchestre_ (1968):
Cello Concerto (1969-70):


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Symphony No. 3 & Organ Symphony

E. Power Biggs (organ)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Synaphai - Connexities for Piano & Orchestra
Geoffrey Douglas Madge & New Philharmonia Orchestra & Elgar Howarth

Aroura
New Philharmonia Orchestra & Elgar Howarth

Antikhthon
New Philharmonia Orchestra & Elgar Howarth

Keqrops (1986)
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester & Claudio Abbado & Roger Woodward


----------



## Marinera

Lazar Berman plays Rachmaninov









Arrangements for cello quartet


----------



## Helgi

Ahh, how I love Tenebrae.










*Brahms & Bruckner motets*
Nigel Short, Tenebrae choir

Started my day with that, then moved to cello music:

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas*
Leonard Elschenbroich, Alexei Grynyuk

*Dvorak/Elgar: Cello Concertos*
Jacqueline du Pre with: CSO, Barenboim/LSO, Barbirolli

*Brahms: Double Concerto*
Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw O., Itzhak Perlman, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Friends and frequent recital partners Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud are reunited here for an album conceived as a collection of short stories, presenting both celebrated and little- known masterpieces of the repertory.

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Rossignol
BBC Symphony Orchestra Pierre Boulez

Le chant du rossignol

The Cleveland Orchestra Pierre Boulez


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Saturday Symphony - an attractive work ...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.1 in D major, D82. Roy Goodman, The Hanover Band. Wow, I am really impressed with the sound here. Someone described it to me as a small band playing in an airplane hanger, and I'm not sure if that person was speaking literally or not, but that's exactly what it sounds like. Anyway, the results are excellent. It sounds huge, not at all underpowered, but with a suitably completely different sound than any modern instruments Schubert I've ever heard. Perhaps period instruments is all that was missing for me to start to appreciate these early Schubert symphonies - & I mean early: the composer was all of 16 years old when he wrote this. The music itself is great, vaguely Haydnesque, but with an ultimately original feel. Now I wonder if maestro Goodman has recorded any Haydn with the Hanover Band for Nimbus. Let's see if I can find anything...

edit: looks like he has recorded some Haydn things for both Nimbus and Hyperion. Going to check it out.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128829


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2012


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Tchaikovsky - Fantasy-Overture: Romeo & Juliet (Smetacek/Parliament)
Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia (Ormandy/Columbia)
Mussorgsky/Shostakovich - Introduction to "Khovanshchina" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol (Vandernoot/Command)*


----------



## Forsooth

*Julio Gomez (1886-1973) - Complete symphonic work (2 CDs)*
Orquesta de Cordoba - Jose Luis Temes, dir.
Label: Verso

*Songs of Julio Gomez*
Anna Tonna mezzo - Jorge Robaina piano
Label: Verso

Both are good. Especially enjoyed the songs with the young mezzo, Anna Tonna (good name). The piano was not overwrought or intrusive.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Bourdon

*Hugues Durfourt*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I don't know if this is a good or bad recording, but it is what opened the piece up to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Webern*: Cantata No.2, op.31. Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, vocal soloists Halina Lukomska & Barry McDaniel.


----------



## robin4

*Rachmaninov: Spring Waters OP.14 NO.11*

*Angela Gheorghiu *







Angela Gheorghiu is a Romanian soprano.

Since her professional debut in 1990, she has performed in leading roles of several operas at New York's Metropolitan Opera, London's Royal Opera House, the Vienna State Opera, Milan's La Scala, and many other opera houses in Europe and the United States.

She has a substantial discography primarily with EMI Classics and Decca and is especially known for her performances in the operas of Puccini.

*Spring Waters*

The fields are still white with snow,
But already there is the sound of spring in the waters -

They run along and wake the sleepy banks,
They run, and glitter, and proclaim…

They proclaim in every direction:
'Spring is coming, spring is coming!

We are the heralds of youthful spring,
Who sends us on ahead.

Spring is coming, spring is coming,
And the quiet, warm days of May,

Like some rosy, radiant round-dance,
Hurry along in its wake.

_"Opinion in all parts of the world would agree that Rachmaninoff is the most complete of living masters of the instrument; his technique is comprehensive, and he is, of course, musical to his bone's marrow.

Most important of all, he is a composer, and for this reason he is able to approach a work as none of his pianist contemporaries can approach one - that is, from the inside, as an organic and felt creative process."

Sergei Rachmaninoff

_


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27

Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola)


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 2.
Rossini, Semiramide Overture.
Paginini, Moto perpetuo.

all played by the Boston SO under Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's opera in a recording that has tremendous verve and some excellent singing:


----------



## canouro

*Delibes *

Sylvia Ballet Suite
Lakmé
Le Roi S'amuse
Coppélia

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Carl Davis_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach- Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord*

Rachel Barton Pine (violin), Jory Vinikour (harpsichord)

Normally not a harpsichord fan, but really loving what I'm hearing here. Not the most intellectually profound of Bach's works; just pure, sparkling, life-enhancing music. The kind of music to make you cry tears of happiness.


----------



## canouro

*Karl Goldmark: Die Königin von Saba *
Hungarian Opera State Chorus and Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performances from the SNO under Sir Alexander Gibson, who was always an excellent Sibelian, excels himself. Phylis Bryn-Julson is superb in _Luonnotar_ and the Chandos sound is spectacular. A marvelous memento of Gibson at his best.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Bolero
Une Barque sur L'océan
Alborado del gracioso
Rapsodie espagnole

Orchestre de Paris


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto*

Furtwangler and Menuhin, 1952. Robert Stumpf in ClassicalNet writes, "If you want substance with your soup, the Menuhin and Furtwängler recording is what you need."


----------



## robin4

*
Sergei Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - Dance of the Knights (The Royal Ballet)*









Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64, is a ballet by Sergei Prokofiev based on William Shakespeare's play Romeo and Juliet. Prokofiev reused music from the ballet in three suites for orchestra and a solo piano work.

In addition to a somewhat standard instrumentation, the ballet also requires the use of the *tenor saxophone*. This voice adds a unique sound to the orchestra as it is used both in solo and as part of the ensemble.

Prokofiev also used *the cornet, viola d'amore and mandolins* in the ballet, adding an Italianate flavor to the music.



I bought the above performance as an LP about 50 years ago.

_"Of course I have used dissonance in my time, but there has been too much dissonance. Bach used dissonance as good salt for his music.

Others applied pepper, seasoned the dishes more and more highly, till all healthy appetites were sick and until the music was nothing but pepper."

Sergei Prokofiev_


----------



## Dimace

*Gabriel, Ernest, Gerald!* This one rocks! Excellent 1XLP from Decca and maybe one of the best performances ever of this great work! (bargain release)


----------



## Enthusiast

Xenakis (inspired by others' posts) and then Lachenmann's Notturno (following a discussion in another thread about whether it is a cello concerto - it seems to be to me).

















This post also has a picture that I can't get rid of - part of an abandoned attempt to play with Manxfeeder's substance in the soup reference, above.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Frank Bridge- Piano Quintet in D Minor*

Raphael Terroni (piano), Bingham String Quartet (Naxos)

As a fan of most late Romantic chamber music, this is a wonderful find. It reminds me quite a bit of Brahms's Piano Quintet, but in a distinctly 20th century harmonic language. The second movement is a lovely hybrid Adagio/Scherzo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Ravel*
> 
> Bolero
> Une Barque sur L'océan
> Alborado del gracioso
> Rapsodie espagnole
> 
> Orchestre de Paris


I've been considering getting this set for a while. I used to have them on LP and remember liking the performances rather a lot.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've been considering getting this set for a while. I used to have them on LP and remember liking the performances rather a lot.


They are fine indeed,very enjoyable and good sound too.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Kiev gate is coming up and that will be my music for today. Pictures from this:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 5









Schoenberg String Quartets nos 2&4









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphonies 1&2









Berg and Beethoven Violin Concerti. A fantastic performance 









Strauss Don Juan and Ein Heldenleben. A well recorded live album


----------



## haydnguy

Continuing my Liszt journey.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Previewing Fassbaender's Winterreise:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Bacchus et Ariane, Suite No. 2*

Charles Munch conducting. Sorry for the huge picture.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 8 and 5*

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Schubert Piano Trios, Trio Wanderer

A top notch recording IMO, particularly the E flat trio.


----------



## Rambler

*1865 - Songs of Hope from the American Civil War* Anonymous & Bruce Molsky on harmonia mundi















Not really classical - but an interesting diversion to the 'naïve' music from the American Civil War.

An interesting contrast between Anonymous 4, with a stylised polished rendition, contrasting with a more 'authentic' folk style from Bruce Molsky.

Excellent recording quality.


----------



## Malx

Stile Antico - largely music for christmas but as I was unwell over the holidays I am catching up with some discs I usually play around that time of year.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Cello Sonatas* Jacqueline Du Pre and Daniel Barenboim on EMI







My only recording of these glorious works - and it's an excellent one. Apparently recorded shortly after their marriage.


----------



## jim prideaux

Alwyn-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Lloyd-Jones and the RLPO.


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony Orchestra in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Rambler

*The Songs of Henri Duparc* Sarah Walker, Thomas Allen & Roger Vignoles (piano) on hyperion















My only disc of Duparc. Archetypally French. Despite living a long life he had completed the works upon which his reputation rests by the age of 35, and they are all included on this disc. Apparently he worked on an opera - but despaired of it and destroyed it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bourdon said:


> *Ravel*
> 
> Bolero
> Une Barque sur L'océan
> Alborado del gracioso
> Rapsodie espagnole
> 
> Orchestre de Paris


I put this on, I love those impressionists!


----------



## Forsooth

Two albums of good vocal music.

*Alban Berg (1885-1935) - 7 Early Songs (Piano & Orchestral Versions)*
Sabine Hass, soprano, with Geoffrey Parsons on piano
Kari Lovaas, soprano, with NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Herbert Blomstedt dir.
Label: DG

*Arias & Songs*
Deborah Domanski, mezzo-soprano, with Robert Tweten, piano
Label: Love
Various composers from Handel to Tchaikovsky


----------



## 13hm13

No. 13 [Concerto C Minor] on ...









Johann Christian Schieferdecker* - Elbipolis Barockorchester Hamburg ‎- Musicalische Concerte (Hamburg 1713)
Label: Challenge Classics ‎- CC72531


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part three of four. Late night session, with a repeat listen tomorrow afternoon.

_Preludes and Fugue_ for thirteen solo strings (1970-72):
_Mini Overture_ for brass quintet (1982):










_Les Espaces du sommeil_ [_Spaces of Sleep_] for baritone and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1975):
_Paganini Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1978):
Symphony no.3 (1981-83):



_Novelette_ (1978-79):
_Chain III_ for orchestra (1986):


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading The Academy of Ancient Music with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48, 50 & 51
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 in D minor/String Symphony No. 8 in D major/ String Symphony No. 12 in G minor

Roy Goodman- Hanover Band


----------



## 13hm13

I think a few of us today have Haydn piano sonatas spinning ...


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> I think a few of today have Haydn piano sonatas spinning ...
> 
> View attachment 128874


Great music for a early Sunday morning.
( and afternoon / evening)


----------



## 13hm13

The Chopin cello/piano duo [Sonata For Violoncello And Piano In G Minor Op. 67
Cello - Pavel Gomziakov] on this 20-CD collection:


----------



## Guest

Rubbra, Viola Concerto, Lawrence Power










A very interesting work, in three movements but not following the usual fast-slow-fast scheme of a concerto. I like it because although it is clearly demanding, the emphasis is not on virtuoso display. Compelling sonorities, harmonies and melodies throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonatas for Organ & Strings Nos. 1-17

Peter Hurford (organ), Johan Kracht (violin), Henk Rubingh (violin), Wim Straesser (cello), Brian Pollard (bassoon), Margaret Urquhart (double bass)

Amsterdam Mozart Players


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 1007-1012

Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## jim prideaux

The enigmatic and elusive 6th symphony of Jean Sibelius.....in this case a really impressive performance by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

(This may be one of the more illuminating performances I have heard and comes from a remarkably cheap box set I had the good fortune to get hold of recently!)

Sanderling again.....never fails to 'deliver' as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Helgi

*Verdi: Requiem*
Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra/choir
Sandor Konja, Ilva Ligabue, Grace Bumbry, Raffaele Ariè
1964






To call this an _entertaining_ performance seems somehow inappropriate 

And a brightly lit modernist concert hall the inappropriate venue - Giulini was probably in a candlelit cathedral in his mind.


----------



## Malx

Boris Berezovsky playing a collection of pieces by various Russian composers - the Medtner Fairy Tales were new to me the rest I have elsewhere. 
(disc 6 from the box below)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Summery music for a wintery day.

Many of my generation will no doubt have got to know Canteloube's gorgeous arrangements of Auvergne folk songs through the recordings of Victoria De Los Angeles. On LP I only had the first album recorded in 1969, which had a selection of songs on one side and her recording of Chausson's _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_ on the other, but this reissue usefully couples those songs to the second all Cantelube album she recorded in 1974.

De Los Angeles is in many ways their ideal interpreter, embracing both their folk elements and the pathos of the slower songs and the Lamoureux Orchestra under Jean-Pierre Jacquillat provide excellent support.

There are now a lot of recordings of these songs out there (when the first album was released, I'm pretty sure there were only some early recordings by Madeleine Grey, a small selection by Anna Moffo and selections on the Vanguard label by Netania Devrath) and there are now a lot more sets out there by the likes of Te Kanawa, Jill Gomez, Dawn Upshaw, Véroniqe Gens, Von Stade and others, but these will always have a special place in my affection.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Erik Schumann (violin), Mark Schumann (cello)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Shelley


----------



## flamencosketches

*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.3 in D minor, the "Heroic". Neeme Järvi, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Enjoying this a lot. Interesting music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

The Tubin symphony just ended... now:









*Hugues Dufourt*: Sombre journée. Lorraine Vaillancourt, Les Percussions de Strasbourg. So far, so good. I understand Dufourt is a proponent of the so-called "Spectralist" school of composition, about which I know nothing. Thanks to Bourdon for putting me on


----------



## fergusmcphail

While browsing the Sterling catalogue I discovered this gem. Per August Ölander is new to me. I was intrigued and decided to listen. A whim that well and truly paid off. On the strength of this I'm going to have to look into Per, this series and Swedish opera in general.


----------



## canouro

*Clemens non Papa - Missa Pastores Quidnam Vidistis*
The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard & Fauré: String Quartets

Quatuor Ysaÿe

BBC Music Magazine April 2012

The muscular Alberic Magnard and more reserved Faure both receive idiomatic and committed performances, with a magnificent range of colour, and just a few rough edges.


----------



## Faramundo

I can pretty much hold the fort for a few days with good musics like these !


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to these much in the past 30 years but I just picked up this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs, Brentano Lieder & Orchestral Lieder

Lucia Popp* (soprano), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

Brentano Lieder (6) Op. 68
Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland Op. 56 No. 6
Frühlingsfeier Op. 56 No. 5
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Vier letzte Lieder *
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: 
6 Lieder, Op. 41
6 Lieder, Op. 48
6 Lieder, Op. 59
6 Lieder, Op. 88
4 Lieder, Op. 100
Festlied zu Zelters 70. Geburtstag
Die Frauen und die Sänger

Sächsisches Vocalensemble
Matthias Jung


----------



## Vasks

*Reynolds - Overture to "Much Ado About Nothing" (Sutherland/Naxos)
Ireland - "The Soldier" & "Blow out, you bugles" (Williams/Somm)
Bowen - Suite #2 for Piano-Four Hands (Posener & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Brian - Symphony #11 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Jaap van Zweden with the Netherlands Phil. Very well done.


----------



## canouro

*Guillaume Dufay - Supremum est mortalibus bonum (Motetes, Vol. 2)*
Cantica Symphonia


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.6 Sinfonia Mistica

The release of this box on CPO made me a happy camper!


----------



## robin4

*DSCH, red pants, converse all stars, and a teeny weeny baton*






*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No 10 in E minor, Op 93*

1 Moderato
2 Allegro
3 Allegretto
4 Andante - Allegro

National Youth Orchestra of the United States of America

Valery Gergiev, conductor









The second movement is a short and violent scherzo with syncopated rhythms and endlessly furious semiquaver (sixteenth note) passages. The book Testimony claims:

I did depict Stalin in my next symphony, the Tenth. I wrote it right after Stalin's death and no one has yet guessed what the symphony is about.

*It's about Stalin and the Stalin years. *

The second part, the scherzo, is a musical portrait of Stalin, roughly speaking. Of course, there are many other things in it, but that's the basis.



_"The majority of my symphonies are tombstones"

Dmitri Shostakovich, Testimony: The Memoirs_


----------



## Biwa

Reinhold Glière:

Symphony No. 3

Beogradska filharmonija 
Gabriel Feltz (conductor)


----------



## millionrainbows

Modern Classics


----------



## Eramire156

*Two from Toccata Classics*

Late last night

*RICHARD STÖHR
Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 27
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 62









Ulrike-Anima Mathé, violin
Scott Faigen, piano*

And this morning

*ROBERT FÜRSTENTHAL
Sonata for Two Oboes and Piano in D minor, Op. 56
Cello Sonata in F minor, Op. 58
Viola Sonata in D minor, Op. 57
Violin Sonata in B minor, Op. 43
Piano Trio, Op. 65









The Rossetti Ensemble*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## robin4

*Frederick Delius: Sea Drift*

BBC Symphony Chorus

BBC Symphony Orchestra

Sir Mark Elder, conductor

*Bryn Terfel bass-baritone*





Sea Drift takes its name from a section of Walt Whitman's poetical compilation* Leaves of Grass,* Sea-Drift, which contains several poems about the sea or the shore.

The text is drawn from the poem Out of the Cradle Endlessly Rocking, though it does not use the full text.



In the poem,* the speaker describes how, as a boy,* he watched a pair of *mocking-birds *nesting, until one day the she-bird flew away and never returned. In a long section usually printed in italics, the he-bird, unable to leave in case his mate should return and find him gone, waits forever and calls his sorrowful song to the moon, the stars and the sea, which are heavy and drooping with his lost love.

The text employed by Delius closes with the bird's apostrophe, 'translated' by the boy, who seems to understand it, or projects it from his own awakening feelings.

The poem however continues to explain how the boy's feelings suddenly burst out tumultuously, and he ran weeping down to the sea in the moonlight as the bird's call unlocked the questions in his own heart. Knowing that he will never escape the unknown want aroused in him, 'the sweet hell within', he begs for some word more of understanding.

"The unhurrying sea

Lisp'd to me the low and delicious word death,

And again death, death, death, death

Hissing melodious, neither like the bird nor like my arous'd child's heart,

But edging near as privately for me rustling at my feet,

Creeping thence steadily up to my ears and laving me softly all over,

Death, death, death, death, death."



_"You can't make music out of theories. When a man has to write about his methods of composition you may be sure he has nothing to say."

Frederick Delius
_


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


Again,I think you like it a lot.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128898


*Aaron Copland*

Fanfare for the Common Man
El Salón Mexico
Suite from "Billy the Kid"
Suite from "Appalachian Spring"
Four Dance Episodes from "Rodeo"

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Again,I think you like it a lot.


Perfect for a dark and chill Sunday afternoon. :angel:


----------



## Enthusiast

So far today I have listened to a slightly unusual Mussorgsky disc and two discs of old music.

The Mussorgsky disc has the Funtek orchestration of Pictures rather than the usual Ravel version and Kalevi Aho's new realisation of some Mussorgsky songs:
















Then I went back in time - early music and early recordings (I had both as LPs but probably enjoy them more now) ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Poulenc*


----------



## cougarjuno

Brahms - Cello Sonatas


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> So far today I have listened to a slightly unusual Mussorgsky disc and two discs of old music.
> 
> The Mussorgsky disc has the Funtek orchestration of Pictures rather than the usual Ravel version and Kalevi Aho's new realisation of some Mussorgsky songs:
> 
> View attachment 128899
> 
> View attachment 128900
> 
> 
> Then I went back in time - early music and early recordings (I had both as LPs but probably enjoy them more now) ...
> 
> View attachment 128901
> 
> 
> View attachment 128902


That Munrow recording is very fine.


----------



## robin4

jim prideaux said:


> The enigmatic and elusive 6th symphony of Jean Sibelius.....in this case a really impressive performance by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.
> 
> (This may be one of the more illuminating performances I have heard and comes from a remarkably cheap box set I had the good fortune to get hold of recently!)
> 
> Sanderling again.....never fails to 'deliver' as far as I am concerned!


I bought that set several years ago and agree Sanderling does a very good job. I prefer him to the HvK set I bought, which is usually hyped.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three recent cello concertos ... attractive works that I have been happy to hear quite a few times over the last year.


----------



## canouro

*Dietrich Buxtehude ‎- 6 Cantatas*
Orchestra Anima Eterna, Collegium Vocale, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## starthrower

Die Walkure Act 1


----------



## Itullian

Save your money.
There are many better cycles out there.
By sound and performance.


----------



## Tristan

New year, time to star the great *Bruckner* symphony listen-through. Starting with his *Symphony No. 0*:









I love that rhythmic march that this symphony begins with. It's probably one of my favorite symphony openings.

I bought this set a while ago but I have not yet listened to it. I have listened to a couple of Bruckner's symphonies before (including the 0th), but not all. I am just going to listen to them all in order.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 5: Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A new disc a couple of weeks ago - I intended it as a 'test' purchase but I like it so much I'll be buying more of the Quartetto David's Cherubini. I've auditioned it a few times now.

These works, especially the first quartet (the second is largely a trascription of his Sinfonia in D), are vivid and inventive, being quite different to those of his contemporaries Beethoven and Schubert. All right, there is occasionally a nod to the influence of the former! 
The Quartetto David are colourful and assertive in these works, and the BIS disc as a whole is a delight.

*
Luigi Cherubini
String Quartets Vol I.*
String Quartet No. 1 in E flat minor (1814)
String Quartet No. 2 in C (1829)
*Quartetto David*
[BIS, 1999]


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, op.107. Mstislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> View attachment 128905
> 
> 
> Die Walkure Act 1


Listening to that recording of the Die Walkure Act I always makes me wish Klemperer had recorded a complete Ring Cycle.


----------



## Malx

I have the Haitink Portrait box which offers a good selection of his live recordings with the Bavarian RSO.

This is this tonights pick from that box.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Listening to that recording of the Die Walkure Act I always makes me wish Klemperer had recorded a complete Ring Cycle.


It's so good! And Klemperer found the music of Wagner "thrilling". But for his own reasons he didn't want to immerse himself in the music throughout his career. Wagner the man rubbed him the wrong way for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rambler

*Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht* English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca








Relaxed Wagner and typically intense Schoenberg. This latter is an early work and should appeal even to the listener not enamoured of his later 'atonal' music.

A pretty good performance and recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part four of four, tonight and again tomorrow.

Piano Concerto (1987-88):










_Fanfare for Louisville_ [Louisville Orchestra] for woodwinds, brass and percussion (1985):
_Fanfare for CUBE._ [Cambridge University Brass Quintet] for brass quintet (1987):
_Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ for brass ensemble and side drum (1989):
_Prelude for G.M.S.D._ [Guildhall School of Music and Drama] for orchestra (1989):










_Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1989-90):










_Chain II_ for violin and orchestra (1984-85):
_Interlude_ for orchestra (1989): 
_Partita_ for violin and orchestra (1988):
Symphony no.4 (1988-92):


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: L'Arlesienne & Carmen Suites* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca








These tuneful suites by Bizet are a pretty easy listen - and very enjoyable in an undemanding way.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, BWV. 12*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









I was very moved by this wonderful cantata. The opening chorus is simply magical!


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Today so far. I've avoided Mahler for the most part but I'm trying to expand my horizons. I enjoyed Janet Baker so much on another disc that I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## 13hm13

Superb ... and WOW ... what a surprise ...

(Symph. in C minor. 2005 recording)









Grieg Symphony in C Minor (Three Pieces from Sigurd Jorsalfar)
Bjarte Engeset (Conductor), Malmo Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner:- Symphony No. 3* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons on RCO live








This is on a double CD (with the fourth symphony - to be listened to in about a week).

I have some gaps in my collection of Bruckner symphonies, but I suspect this is the first 'mature' symphony. However I'm not at all familiar with Nos. 1 & 2!

I appreciate the Bruckner sound world, despite having grown up as more of a Brahms man, and then later becoming a Mahler convert.


----------



## Malx

Maurice Ravel, Daphnis & Chloe (complete ballet) & La Valse - Berlin PO & Chorus, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruch symph no. 2 on ...









Bruch: Symphonies 1-3, Concerto for 2 Pianos
James Conlon (Conductor), Antal Dorati (Conductor), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln (Orchestra)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Stabat Mater, RV 621. Marie-Nicole Lemieux, Jean-Christophe Spinosi, Ensemble Matheus. Just bought this CD for a buck at the local record store. Wow, this is incredible. Better, I think, than the other recording I have, James Bowman w/ Christopher Hogwood and the Academy, on L'oiseau Lyre.



elgars ghost said:


> Witold Lutosławski - various works part four of four, tonight and again tomorrow.
> 
> Piano Concerto (1987-88):
> 
> _Fanfare for Louisville_ [Louisville Orchestra] for woodwinds, brass and percussion (1985):
> _Fanfare for CUBE._ [Cambridge University Brass Quintet] for brass quintet (1987):
> _Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ for brass ensemble and side drum (1989):
> _Prelude for G.M.S.D._ [Guildhall School of Music and Drama] for orchestra (1989):
> 
> _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1989-90):
> 
> _Chain II_ for violin and orchestra (1984-85):
> _Interlude_ for orchestra (1989):
> _Partita_ for violin and orchestra (1988):
> Symphony no.4 (1988-92):


Those Naxos Lutosławski discs are so good! Enjoy!


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms String Sextets 1&2, most enjoyable 









Bruckner Symphony no 8. I'm taking to Bruckner ever so slowly. This is a good start. 









Strauss Sinfonia Domestica and Macbeth









Mahler Symphony no 4. This recording is a little faster than I'm used to hearing, but good. Juliane Banse soprano with the Cleveland orchestra and Boulez









Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Konzertmusik for String Orchestra and Brass Instruments


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128919


*Henry Purcell*

The Fairy Queen

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2002


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 26 & 27
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo-soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)
Helsinki University Chorus, Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä
Recorded: September 2000
Recording Venue: Sibelius Hall, Lahti, Finland


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Lindsay String Quartet:
Janáček -- String Quartets 1 & 2
Dvorak -- Cypresses

I'm familiar with Janáček's piano works but not much else. The string quartets are quite interesting! Are there other recordings I should check out?


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels

Allegro appassionato for piano, or piano & orchestra, Op. 70
Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Le Déluge, Op. 45
Prélude to Le Deluge Op. 45
Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Magnificent Sibelius from Mutter.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson

Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
November 2019
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recording of the Week
22nd November 2019
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## Marinera

*O Tu Chara Scienca - Music in Mediaeval Thought*
Disk 2 from La Reverdie box set 'Knights, Maids and Miracles'


----------



## Dimace

A very nice performance of *Igor's Messe* in this 10'' LP- from Harmonia Mundi. I don't know the conductor *Oriol Martorell *but the whole thing sounds quite promising and modern despite the age (1959) of the recording. (mono) For Igor's fan something to make them happy. For the other friends a new away to exploit a significant modern work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More lovely Auvernge songs. Jill Gomez may not be quite so well known as some of the illustrious singers who have recorded selections, but she has the full measure of the idiom, her singing both sensuous and charming. Vernon Handley in repertoire you would not readily associate him with, provides lush but detailed accompaniment. A wonderful disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. Blows me away every time... I am curious why Brahms decided to include a scherzo here, let alone the most serious, passionate, non-scherzando scherzo of all time. But I'll take it. It's almost like a 10 minute coda to the first movement. This is definitely a serious contender for greatest piano concerto ever written.

Would it be fair to say that Brahms' music more elusive than the other big, big names? Brahms did nothing for me up until maybe this past August, but since then, he has become one of my very favorites. I love damn near everything of his that I've heard. Did anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9/ Czech Suite, Op. 39

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Claus Peter Flor

MusicWeb International April 2013

this will be one for collectors of the series, and I can guarantee it doesn't disappoint on any level...I love the orchestra's clean sound and rich resonance, the strings are silky smooth, winds musical and tastefully stylish in terms of vibrato, the brass superbly tuned and powerful where power is demanded.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

3 klavierstücke ( Impromptus) D.946
6 Moment musicaux, D.780
12 German Dances D.790


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada -Josep Pons conducting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ketèlbey*


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten's Cello Symphony in a live recording of its premiere in Moscow along with the 2nd Cello Suite and the 1st Shostakovich concerto - this last piece gets initially a somewhat messy recording but is notable for the faster speeds that Rostropovich adopts in the first movement and elsewhere (compared to his unusual slow speeds in his studio recording with Ormandy).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111.

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*F.J. Haydn - Overture to "L'anima del filosofo" (Huss/Koch)
W.A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #8, K.310 (Brendel/Vanguard)
Salieri - Serenade for Winds in G (Il Gruppo di Roma/Frequenz)
Vanhal - Symphony in D minor (Watkinson/Naxos)*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Focusing mostly on symphonies today, with some contemporary guitar music thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi; Messa Da Requiem

Birgit Nilson - Carlo Bergonzi - Lili Chookasian- Ezio Flagello

Orchestra - Boston Symphony Orchestra

Conductor - Erich Leinsdorf

Recording: October 5 and 6, 1964, and April 5, 1965.
Digitally remastered in BMG/RCA Studios, New York City.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent CD, especially considering it was free with BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## robin4

*DSCH PC 2: pianist causes firestorm on stage*












*Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano concerto No.2 *

*Andrei Korobeinikov (piano)*



Andrei Korobeinikov was born in 1986. He started to play the piano at the age of 5 and at the age of 7 he won the 1st prize at the Tchaikovsky International Piano Competition for young musicians (Khimki and Klin, Russia).

At the age of 19 Andrei Korobeinikov graduated from the Moscow Tchaikovsky State Conservatoire where he studied with Andrei Diev, and afterwards he did a postgraduate course at the same conservatoire with the same professor, and s*tudied with Vanessa Latarche at the Royal College of Music (London). *

At the same time, Andrei Korobeinikov *got a degree in law*. In 2003, *he graduated from the Law European University of **Moscow*; in 2004-2007, he completed his postgraduate course at the Lomonosov Moscow State University (civil law department).

Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, by Dmitri Shostakovich was composed in 1957 for his son Maxim's 19th birthday. Maxim premiered the piece during his graduation at the Moscow Conservatory.

It is an uncharacteristically cheerful piece, much more so than most of Shostakovich's works.



_"Really, we musicians do like to talk about Mussorgsky. In fact, I think that it's the second most favourite topic after Tchaikovsky's love life."

Dmitri Shostakovich, Testimony: The Memoirs
_


----------



## Enthusiast

More from David Munrow.









But my one has a different name and looks like this


----------



## Helgi

Janspe said:


> *J. S. Bach: Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, BWV. 12*
> English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> I was very moved by this wonderful cantata. The opening chorus is simply magical!


Listened to this last night and I agree, beautiful. It's an interesting project you have going, might even steal the idea for myself - Gardiner and all :angel:

So yes, I've been listening to some Gardiner:

*Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri*
Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

*Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 7*
Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique










Brisk and sparkly!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets CD5


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128936


*Aaron Copland*

Symphony for Organ and Orchestra
Orchestral Variations
Short Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
Symphonic Ode

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor
Jonathan Scott, organ

2016


----------



## starthrower

Skipping around through this box. The St Matthew Passion Part I sounded wonderful. The Beethoven is massive and intense. Messiah is taken at a very leisurely pace. Probably not the preferred approach of most listeners, but I'm just taking it in.


----------



## Marinera

Pierre de la Rue - Missa Ista est speciosa
The Sound and the Fury


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. Blows me away every time... I am curious why Brahms decided to include a scherzo here, let alone the most serious, passionate, non-scherzando scherzo of all time. But I'll take it. It's almost like a 10 minute coda to the first movement. This is definitely a serious contender for greatest piano concerto ever written.
> 
> Would it be fair to say that Brahms' music more elusive than the other big, big names? Brahms did nothing for me up until maybe this past August, but since then, he has become one of my very favorites. I love damn near everything of his that I've heard. Did anyone else have a similar experience?


I didn't even know who Gilels was when I bought that CD. And I never listened to it much. Years later I realized he was one of the great pianists so I should probably give it a listen. It's certainly some massive, heavyweight music.


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: "All-Night Vigil" / Vespers, op. 37*

No. 2 Bless The Lord, O My Soul

Bless the Lord oh my soul
Oh my soul

Worship His Holy name
Sing like never before
Oh my soul

I'll worship Your Holy name
The sun comes up
It's a new day dawning
It's time to sing Your song again

Whatever may pass
And whatever lies before me
Let me be singing
When the evening comes









The All-Night Vigil is an a cappella choral composition by Sergei Rachmaninoff, his Op. 37, premiered on 23 March 1915 in Moscow.

The piece consists of settings of texts taken from the Russian Orthodox All-night vigil ceremony. It has been praised as Rachmaninoff's finest achievement and "the greatest musical achievement of the Russian Orthodox Church".

It was one of Rachmaninoff's two favorite composition along with The Bells, and the composer requested that its fifth movement (Nunc Dimittis) be sung at his funeral.

The title of the work is often mis-translated as simply Vespers. This is both literally and conceptually incorrect as applied to the entire work: only the first six of its fifteen movements set texts from the Russian Orthodox canonical hour of Vespers.



_"What is Music? How do you define it? Music is a calm moonlit night, the rustle of leaves in Summer.

Music is the far off peal of bells at dusk!

Music comes straight from the heart and talks only to the heart: it is Love!

Music is the Sister of Poetry and her Mother is sorrow!"

Sergei Rachmaninoff

_


----------



## Enthusiast

starthrower said:


> I didn't even know who Gilels was when I bought that CD. And I never listened to it much. Years later I realized he was one of the great pianists so I should probably give it a listen. It's certainly some massive, heavyweight music.


And luck was with you - I guess this is the default recording for these works as well as being great music making.

Meanwhile the thread about "raw conductors" (put like that it sounds like a thread named by Hannibal Lecter :lol has spurred me to dig this wonderful record out (and to listen to it of course):


----------



## Marinera

Chant de l'Église de Rome
Ensemble Organum; Marcel Pérès


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*










The largest organ in the Netherlands










Willem Tanke who also provided a complete recording for the Lindenberg label on the Adema-Schreurs organ of the St. Bavo Cathedral in Haarlem.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A lovely disc as long as you have a sweet tooth. Moffo's beautiful voice croons, swoops and slides through music that, let's face it, responds well to the treatment, especially when accompanied by the gorgeous sounds conjured up by Stokowski and his American Symphony Orchestra. Personally, I prefer my _Chants d'Auvergne_ with a little more character à la Victoria De Los Angeles, but there's no doubting this is a beautiful disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sonatas 16 and 17 (D845 and D850).

View attachment 128944


----------



## Merl

A quite lovely recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Knappertsbusch and the Berlin Phil, live in 1950 on the Memories Reverence label.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Gilels with Jochum and the Berlin Philharmonic.

Starthrower mentioned he had this recording and didn't pay much attention to it when he had it, which reminded me that I have the same recording and haven't paid much attention to it, either. I'm solving that problem now. I don't know why it ended up amongst the dust bunnies. It's actually pretty impressive.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Meine Seufzer, meine Tränen, BWV. 13*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Double Concerto*
Itzhak Perlman, Mstislav Rostropovitch
Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Having belatedly treated myself to a Christmas purchase (selfish I know) the Pogorelich Complete Recordings box arrived today.

First out the box:


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas 8-18*
Marta Deyanova

I finished my listen to this set. Though Mozart's piano concertos justly get more acclaim, there are some major league gems in the sonatas, too. I was impressed again by how good No. 10 K 300h/330 is. 5/5 pianists I have heard sound great playing it. I also have a special place in my heart for No. 16 K 545 "Facile" with its instantly memorable first movement.

Deyanova is a great pianist, especially when it comes to the faster passages. She did not always deliver the performance I wanted in this set, but most of them were at least enjoyable. Besides the two mentioned above and No. 7 from the previous post, she excellend with No. 18 K 576. She even one-upped the amazing Mitsuko Uchida for me in this instance.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## haydnguy

Haven't listened to this in a long time. I thought I'd treat myself.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I didn't even know who Gilels was when I bought that CD. And I never listened to it much. Years later I realized he was one of the great pianists so I should probably give it a listen. It's certainly some massive, heavyweight music.


It's a phenomenal recording. I couldn't ask for anything more. Jochum and the BPO are great here. Jochum is one of few conductors that I put in a league with Klemperer. I think you'd appreciate his work here, in light of your recent Klemperer appreciations. (Which raises a great question... did Klempy ever record the Brahms piano concerti? if so, who was soloist? Klempy is my favorite Brahms conductor).










*Joseph Haydn*: Piano Trio in G major, Hob.XV/25. (I hate the clunky way that Haydn's works are catalogued!) *Vienna Piano Trio*. An excellent recording, first of all, but the music itself is just awesome. Haydn at his wildest; I wouldn't be surprised if someone told me this was the finale of a Beethoven trio. I'm new to Haydn's piano trios, but they're damn good!


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Haven't listened to this in a long time. I thought I'd treat myself.


I actually just bought this. Waiting on it in the mail, along with about a dozen other CDs. (I need to temper myself...)... enjoy!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Wow, I really love this recording. I think it has become my favorite, beating out Samson François, who is my favorite pianist in Ravel generally speaking. I think it's more so because of the wonderful playing of the Philadelphians, who are perfect for Ravel, than because of Entremont himself, but he is more than capable here. I still need to hear one of Martha Argerich's recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Wow, I really love this recording. I think it has become my favorite, beating out Samson François, who is my favorite pianist in Ravel generally speaking. I think it's more so because of the wonderful playing of the Philadelphians, who are perfect for Ravel, than because of Entremont himself, but he is more than capable here. I still need to hear one of Martha Argerich's recordings.


Martha/Abbado is great


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: The Lark Ascending. Iona Brown, Neville Marriner, Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields. I really love this work, as cheesy, pastoral, and stereotypically English as it may be - to me, it's none of those things, except perhaps the English bit, but justifiably so. I got this Decca/London 2CD for $1 at Wuxtry Records in Decatur, GA. Such a great store, so much great, CHEAP, classical music CDs (and even more LPs). Anyway, Sir Neville and the Academy are just perfect for this music, if you ask me... no better orchestra to do it.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: The Lark Ascending. Iona Brown, Neville Marriner, Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields. I really love this work, as cheesy, pastoral, and stereotypically English as it may be - to me, it's none of those things, except perhaps the English bit, but justifiably so. I got this Decca/London 2CD for $1 at Wuxtry Records in Decatur, GA. Such a great store, so much great, CHEAP, classical music CDs (and even more LPs). Anyway, Sir Neville and the Academy are just perfect for this music, if you ask me... no better orchestra to do it.


I like Delius,a nice twofer


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arthur Sullivan - Symphony in E "Irish"
Charles Groves & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *

Returning to a piece I haven't heard in quite a while and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, piano works.*

Listening to Bavouzet in Spotify. These are really interesting interpretations.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I like Delius,a nice twofer


I've never enjoyed Delius, or at least not as much as I'd hoped to when I first learned that he wrote a suite about my home state of Florida. But I keep trying with his music. I don't pretend to fully understand English music yet. Some of it is just too soft, too gentle, too bucolic, that I can barely hear beyond the surface. But I am confident that once I do, there will be much of value for me to discover. So I keep trying. I'm excited to explore Warlock and Butterworth, neither of whom I know. All I know thus far about Butterworth is that he was a close friend of Vaughan Williams' and that he died young in the Great War.










*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Trio No.3 in C minor, op.101. Beaux Arts Trio. This is a very restrained, reflective, yet deeply Romantic work of chamber music. In other words, echt-Brahms, almost to a fault. I won't pretend to have figured out Brahms' late chamber music yet, though I love his late piano music.


----------



## 13hm13

Cello Concerto No.4 in B minor, on:

Julius Klengel - Cello Concertos - Xenia Jankovic, Christoph Richter









Julius Klengel (1859-1933):
Cello Concerto No.4 in B minor, op.37 *
Double Cello Concertoin E minor, op.45
Cello Concerto No.1 in A minor, op.4 +

Xenia Jankovic - cello *
Christoph Richter - cello +
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Bjarte Engeset - conductor


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, the "Organ" symphony. Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra. This symphony is such a phenomenal work of art. It's definitely becoming one of my favorite symphonies by anyone. And I couldn't imagine a better recording than this one! As many times as I've heard this symphony, I've never gone on to finish the disc, which also contains a mass composed by the conductor. Maybe I'll listen to a bit of it this time.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - John Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Visions" and "Requiem":










Current listening - John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Members of the city of London Sinfonia in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## Rtnrlfy

flamencosketches said:


> I don't pretend to fully understand English music yet. Some of it is just too soft, too gentle, too bucolic, that I can barely hear beyond the surface. But I am confident that once I do, there will be much of value for me to discover. So I keep trying. I'm excited to explore Warlock and Butterworth, neither of whom I know. All I know thus far about Butterworth is that he was a close friend of Vaughan Williams' and that he died young in the Great War.


There's a terrific collection of letters amongst British composers that I read years ago when I was first exploring British music, called "From Parry to Britten: British Music in Letters 1900-1945," that I found quite helpful in beginning to understand it... for so many of those composers, the Great War was a tremendously formative experience. (The book is now out of print but can be found used on Amazon.)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Part of my afternoon listening included Bruckner's Mass in d minor conducted by Gardiner. My previous exposure to the work was the classic DG recording conducted by Eugen Jochum and I have to say that this reading left me a bit cold... it's a recording that feels a little ominous for my liking, at least.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his four song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128955


*Frank Bridge*

Enter Spring
Summer
Two Poems for Orchestra
The Sea

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
James Judd

2004


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach: The Art of Fuge:


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio performing; Haydn: Piano Trios.

Hob.XV:15-17-32-18-19


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Mahler -- Symphonies 1 and 2
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov

Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Morceaux (6), Op. 51
None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Nathan Milstein (violin)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of my three favourite recordings of my favourite Puccini opera (the others being Callas/Karajan and Scotto/Barbirolli) and better I think than De Los Angeles's second (stereo) recording. First and foremost, the conducting of Gianandrea Gavazzeni gives much more shape to the opera than Patané. Bjoerling might seem to be one of the attractions of the second set and as always of course there is a great deal of pleasure to be had from his singing per se, but Di Stefano is the more believably charming Pinkerton. He is in enviable vocal form here and I think this one of his best performances on record. Gobbi is quite simply the most sympathetic, most multi-faceted Sharpless you are ever likely to hear. Anna Maria Canali is an excellent Suzuki too. And De Los Angeles? Well she is in easy, golden voice in a role that she might have been born to sing, and one she made very much her own. Maybe not as searingly intense as Callas, but very much inside the role and absolutely adorable.

The recording is mono of course, but the transfer has been well managed.


----------



## Marinera

Beethoven - The String Quartets Op.18 Nos. 3, 4 & 6; String Quintet in C major
Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part one today.

In terms of chalk rubbing shoulders with cheese there is no better example than Britten's first two operas. _Paul Bunyan_, composed while Britten was residing in the USA, was quite an assured operatic debut, and Auden's perky libretto chronicling the pioneering vision of the kindly giant lumberjack complimented the music well. Britten's own writing revealed some surprisingly convincing _Americana_ stylings - he had certainly taken in his fair share of popular/folk/blues music when staying in America (as demonstrated by his four excellent cabaret songs composed around the same time).

Sadly, the opera never took off after its rather low-key New York premiere - reviews were largely negative and Britten withdrew the work right up until the final year of his life, relenting only when he made some amendments ahead of a planned recording and performances in the theatre.

_Peter Grimes_ was an immediate critical and commercial success and remains a _tour de force_. It was the first of Britten's numerous 'outsider figure' operas: the enigmatic character of the solitary fisherman Grimes was vividly depicted, as was the parochial and insular nature of the small and tightly-knit East Anglian coastal community which largely kept Grimes at arm's length. The exception was the schoolteacher Ellen Orford, whose innate kindness and tolerance provided an effective dramatic foil not just for Grimes in particular but also for the narrow-mindedness of the villagers in general.

The sea is another important element running through the work. Its turbulence or calm is synonymous with Grimes's own precarious state of mind, and also in act one it is revealed how the community's stability can be unsettled by the sea's ferocity. In fact, water was to be a prominent feature in some of the other Britten stage works which followed.

_Paul Bunyan_ - operetta in two acts with prologue, after the American folk story op.17 [Libretto: W.H. Auden] (1941 - partly revised 1976):










_Peter Grimes_ - opera in three acts with prologue, after a poem from the collection _The Borough_ by George Crabbe op.33 [Libretto: Montagu Slater] (1943-45):


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Trois Nocturnes (1900) 
La Mer (1903-5) 
Images (1905-12)

Concertgebouw Orchestra Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rostropovich's second recording of Shostakovich's eleventh symphony, recorded live at the Barbican, in March 2002, seems to divide opinion. For some the slow speeds are just too drawn out and prolix. For others Rostropovich creates enormous tension within those slow speeds. I tend towards the latter view and consider this a great performance indeed.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. An rich, hard-hitting, and full-blooded execution of Strauss' most autobiographical tone poem. I didn't like this work much on first listen, but it is really growing on me. If you don't have this CD, what are you waiting for?!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: 5 Piano Pieces, op.23. Peter Hill. The first of these is a work of extreme pathos. I think they become progressively more abstract, culminating in the Waltz, which is supposed to be the first of his truly dodecaphonic works, no? I don't know the work well enough to comment. But I am certainly enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> [
> 
> *Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. An rich, hard-hitting, and full-blooded execution of Strauss' most autobiographical tone poem. I didn't like this work much on first listen, but it is really growing on me. If you don't have this CD, what are you waiting for?!


You should save for the whole Living Stereo Box .


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No.6
Romeo and Juliet

Concertgebouw Orchestra Paul van Kempen


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Music Makers


----------



## robin4

*Jean Sibelius: Symphonie Nr 4 a Moll op 63 *

Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen

*Esa Pekka Salonen*



The Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63, is one of seven completed symphonies composed by Jean Sibelius. Written between 1910 and 1911, it was premiered in Helsinki on 3 April 1911 by the Philharmonia Society, with Sibelius conducting.



The interval of the* tritone* dominates the melodic and harmonic material of the piece, but in a completely different way from how it dominates the Third Symphony. It is stated immediately, in a dark phrase for cellos, double basses and bassoons, rising C-D-F♯-E over a hard unison C.

He said in a letter to his friend (and biographer) Rosa Newmarch about the symphony: "It stands as a protest against present-day music. It has absolutely nothing of the circus about it."



Lapland is Finland's northernmost region, a sparsely populated area bordering Sweden, Norway, Russia and the Baltic Sea. It's known for its vast subarctic wilderness, ski resorts and natural phenomena including the midnight sun and the Northern Lights.

He was the son of the Swedish-speaking medical doctor Christian Gustaf Sibelius and Maria Charlotta Sibelius née Borg.

The* family name stems from the Sibbe estate* in Eastern Uusimaa, which his paternal great-grandfather owned.

In November 1903, Sibelius began to build his *new home Ainola (Aino's Place)* near Lake Tuusula some 30 miles north of Helsinki.





I bought the above LP 58 years ago.

_'Pay no attention to what the critics say. No statue has ever been put up to a critic.'

Jean Sibelius_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128968


*Aaron Copland*

An Outdoor Overture
Symphony No. 1
Statements
Dance Symphony

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: String Quartets Op. 2, Nos. 4-6

Enso Quartet


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart- Quintet for Piano and Winds*

Murray Perahia (piano), Members of the English Chamber Orchestra

Sometimes this is just the kind of music one needs after spending an entire day with Wagner's _Siegfried_.

Decided to keep going with the Oboe Quartet and a couple of the Flute Quartets. Sweet, creamy art to revive the soul.


----------



## Vasks

_Bohuslav's da bomb_

*Martinu - Overture (Belohlavek/Supraphon)
Martinu - Sextet for Piano and Woodwinds (Pinkas/Naxos)
Martinu - Cello Concerto #2 (May/Supraphon)*


----------



## sbmonty

Ravel this morning.


----------



## robin4

*Sergei Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 1 (or Fantaisie-Tableaux for two pianos), Op. 5*

*Martha Argerich *



*Lilya Zilberstein*





The four movements are:

I. Barcarolle. Allegretto, in G minor.
II. La nuit... L'amour... Adagio sostenuto, in D major. (The night...the love...)
III. Les Larmes. Largo di molto, in G minor. (The Tears)
IV. Pâques. Allegro maestoso, in G minor. (Easter)



_"I feel like a ghost wandering in a world grown alien. I cannot cast out the old way of writing and I cannot acquire the new. I have made an intense effort to feel the musical manner of today, but it will not come to me."

Sergei Rachmaninoff_


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> You should save for the whole Living Stereo Box .


Probably so, but it ain't cheap. Looks like a really great box though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Khachaturian*

Spartacus


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Probably so, but it ain't cheap. Looks like a really great box though.


This one is not so expensive.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartet in E flat Major & Piano Concerto No.12 (arr. for piano & string quartet) with Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Eventyr (once upon a time)
Hassan - incidental music

Bournemouth Sinfonietta Vernon Handley


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.


----------



## robin4

*Frederick Delius: Cynara *

Baritone solo John Shirley-Quirk

Conductor Charles Groves

Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Cynara is a setting by Frederick Delius of* a poem by Ernest Dowson*, for solo baritone voice and orchestra.

Delius worked on the piece in 1907 as part of his score for Songs of Sunset, but abandoned this setting as he felt it did not fit with the other poems by Dowson. He left it incomplete.

The sketches were rediscovered in 1929 by Delius's assistant, Eric Fenby.

Delius dictated to Fenby a setting of the final four lines.

Last night, ah, yesternight, betwixt her...

Last night, ah, yesternight, betwixt her lips and mine
There fell thy shadow. Cynara! thy breath was shed
Upon my soul between the kisses and the wine;

And I was desolate and sick of an old passion,
Yea, I was desolate and bowed my head:
I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion.

All night upon mine heart I felt her warm heart beat,
Night-long within mine arms in love and sleep she lay;
Surely the kisses of her bought red mouth were sweet;

But I was desolate and sick of an old passion,
When I awoke and found the dawn was gray:
I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion.

I have forgot much, Cynara! gone with the wind,
Flung roses, roses riotously with the throng,
Dancing, to put thy pale, lost lilies out of mind;

But I was desolate and sick of an old passion,
Yea, all the time, because the dance was long:
I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion.

I cried for madder music and for stronger wine,
But when the feast is finished and the lamps expire,
Then falls thy shadow, Cynara! the night is thine;

And I am desolate and sick of an old passion,
Yea, hungry for the lips of my desire;
I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion.



I bought the above LP 50 years ago.

_"Music is an outburst of the soul."

Frederick Delius
_


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> You should save for the whole Living Stereo Box .


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Mozart- Quintet for Piano and Winds*
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano), Members of the English Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Sometimes this is just the kind of music one needs after spending an entire day with Wagner's _Siegfried_.
> 
> Decided to keep going with the Oboe Quartet and a couple of the Flute Quartets. Sweet, creamy art to revive the soul.


The young Beethoven was inspired by this piece to write the perfect companion piece for it (his Op. 16) - I recommend it if you don't know it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't think I have heard anyone who plays the oboe as beautifully as Holliger - he doesn't seem to play so much these days (too busy composing?) but his sound remains instantly recognisable and he just plays so beautifully. Add to that his real feel for Schumann and you have a great record here even before you take into account the presence of a major piece of his (that he does not play in). This is a lovely record.


----------



## Malx

Tsaraslondon said:


> Rostropovich's second recording of Shostakovich's eleventh symphony, recorded live at the Barbican, in March 2002, seems to divide opinion. For some the slow speeds are just too drawn out and prolix. For others Rostropovich creates enormous tension within those slow speeds. I tend towards the latter view and consider this a great performance indeed.


I'm afraid I moved this recording on - not because of Rostropovich's slow speeds but due to the extreme dynamic range of the recording. I hate having to alter the volume whilst listening to a disc particularly as my aged Audiolab 8000A amplifier has no remote facility.


----------



## Malx

Another disc from the Haitink Portrait box:


----------



## canouro

*Mozart ‎- The Symphonies Vol. II*
Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## canouro

*Mozart*

Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento in B flat, K.125 
Litaniae Lauretanae BMV in D, K.195
Dixit Dominus and Magnificat in C, K.193

_Mitsuko Shirai, Heidi Riess, Eberhard Büchner, Hermann Christian Polster,
Renate Frank-Reinecke, Annelies Burmeister,
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, Herbert Kege_l


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Enthusiast said:


> I don't think I have heard anyone who plays the oboe as beautifully as Holliger - he doesn't seem to play so much these days (too busy composing?) but his sound remains instantly recognisable and he just plays so beautifully. Add to that his real feel for Schumann and you have a great record here even before you take into account the presence of a major piece of his (that he does not play in). This is a lovely record.
> 
> View attachment 128970


Believe it or not, I actually listened to Holliger play Schumann's Three Romances (with Brendel on piano) after finishing with Mozart- guess I'm in a real mood for wind chamber music today. I agree, Holliger's playing is superb.


----------



## Malx

An old warhorse of a concerto that I haven't played for a considerable time, as I am working my way through the Berezovsky box there it was and I couldn't bypass it.

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 - Boris Berezovsky, Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Liss.


----------



## Minneapple

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin 
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty good! It's Mozart


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bolcom, Fifth Symphony*


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


> Excellent set.


I love this set and the Endellion. Don't hear much about them compared to other ensembles but think they are wonderful.
Seen them live three times too


----------



## D Smith

I've been listening to a lot of Haydn recently.

All Shall Not Die: Quatuor Hanson; various string quartets from op. 20, 33, 50, 76, 77 attractively performed. I look forward to hearing more from this group.










Symphonies 1 20-23, 102-104. Adam Fischer. Austro-Hungarian 26, 39,44,46,59 Trevor Pinnock, English Chamber Orchestra. Contrasting approaches. I listen more to Fischer these days.



















Haydn: Symphonies 92, 75 44 Transcribed for piano. Ivan Ilic. I was prepared to not like these but they actually work on their own basis. Pianist is excellent.










Haydn: Piano Works, Ekaterina Derzhavina. Variations, Cappricio, Fantasia plus some more transcriptions. Her touch is fantastic as is the pulse she maintains. Highly recommended.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Cello Sonata in D minor 
Eight Pieces for Cello and Piano 

Alfred Schnittke
Madrigal In Memoriam Oleg Kagan
Klingende 
Cello Sonata no.1









Alban Gerhardt
Steven Osborne*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, String Quartet (Not Opus 28)*

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## 13hm13

If you like compositions in the Major key (were _all_ Dussek comps. in Maj. ???) ....









Franz Xaver Dussek - Four Symphonies - Helsinki Baroque Orchestra, Aapo Häkkinen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128978


*Ruggiero Leoncavallo*

Pagliacci

Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1966, reissued 1996


----------



## Dimace

This recording is one of the best ever made (I can put in this category Richter's 1st and Zimerman's 1st and 2nd) for* Liszt's two most famous (and performed) concerts.* Julius is HAMMER here, no questions and doubts. This recording is also a quite good collectible, in very affordable price.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit, BWV. 14*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...bit is it jazz?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeux, Images
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...bit is it jazz?


Well, David Harrington of the Kronos Quartet says the noise of a ceiling fan is music, so nowadays, who knows?


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: String Quintet in C D 956*
Rostropovich, Emerson Quartet

As with the other recording of this work I've heard, the music is well-played and even brilliant in places, but there is not quite enough to justify its ~50 minute length. On the whole, I call this above average.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concerto by Elzbieta Sikora. Completely new to me. She is from Poland and writes in what I call an accessible modern style. Surfing ircam.fr brought me to her


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edward Elgar*: Serenade for Strings, op.20; Sospiri for Strings, Harp & Organ, op.70. *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on Greensleeves; The Lark Ascending. Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Just a couple works by these titans of English music. I'm not always in the mood for this kind of music but I've been enjoying it lately. I blame the rain...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.2, op.16, "The Four Temperaments". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. Never got much out of Nielsen in the past, but I am somewhat enjoying this music at this time. It's interesting, if nothing else. Kind of reminds me a bit of Martinu's symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". David Zinman, London Sinfonietta, with soloist Dawn Upshaw. This music is completely devastating. I used to listen to this symphony every night when I was 17 or so. Long before I ever got into classical music as a whole. It always used to hit me on a very visceral level. It still does. I was prompted to listen to this very famous CD (the top-selling contemporary classical CD of all time?) again after seeing some people nominate this work as "greatest work of the past 100 years" in a recent thread. I really think they might be right. I just got done with the opening dirge and into the part when soloist and piano come in. I think that those who neglect this work on account of its perceived simplicity or repetitiousness are missing something really big and really important to music. Of course, I could be speaking from a very personal place, maybe it is not as great of a work as I built it up to be over several years of love for it (and after not having heard it for a couple years). If you haven't heard it, try and do so at least once in your life, at high volume. If it's not for you, it's not for you. But I would hate for someone to miss out on the experience I've had with this great music.

Maybe now, all these years later, I should finally get around to checking out more of Górecki's music!

PS. Dawn Upshaw is amazing here. I love her voice. Completely unlike any other classical vocalist I've heard. She sounds more like a singer of popular music.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SONGS
*William Byrd*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Fretwork - viol consort
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rachmaninoff- 13 Preludes, Op. 32*

Rustem Hayroudinoff, piano

Not a big-name pianist by any stretch of the imagination, but this here is some magnificent playing. Too many pianists tend to make Rachmaninoff sound like a bunch of unholy banging with no structure. Rarely have I heard anyone play with such a beautiful dynamic range. Explosive and tender as the music demands it. Also, I think Rach's Preludes are one of the greatest sets of piano miniatures, second only to Debussy's Preludes and Brahms's Opp. 116-119.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; Piano sonatas 
Disc 4
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music Volume 3

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset

Old Norwegian Romance with Variations, Op. 51
Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56
Symphony in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Chausson: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Beethoven -- Missa Solemnis
Eugen Jochum, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & Netherlands Radio Chorus
Agnes Giebel (Soprano), Marga Höffgen (Alto), Ernst Haefliger (Tenor), Karl Ridderbusch (Bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Puritani

Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London
Richard Bonynge


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Malx said:


> I'm afraid I moved this recording on - not because of Rostropovich's slow speeds but due to the extreme dynamic range of the recording. I hate having to alter the volume whilst listening to a disc particularly as my aged Audiolab 8000A amplifier has no remote facility.


Listening on headphones I didn't find it a problem. Certainly nowhere near as bad as Karajan's *Don Carlo* on EMI, which has a dynamic range which would be impossible to achieve in the theatre.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, D485. Roy Goodman, The Hanover Band. I love this symphony. Schubert at his most Mozartian. As for the recordings, this is easily becoming my favorite set at least for the early symphonies. I can't wait to hear what Goodman does with the Unfinished and the Great C major. The latter is quite long, over an hour, which puts him generally on the slower side of the interpreters. My other recording, Blomstedt/Dresden (which I love) is only about 54 minutes. Outside of that, Goodman's tempi are quite brisk. If you are looking to get into Schubert's music, this box might be the best place to start. Still available dirt cheap.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony in B flat major
Poème for Violin and Orchestra* with Chantal Juillet - violin
*Poème de l'amour et de la mer* with François Le Roux - baritone

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal - Charles Dutoit

A good, rather than inspired, performance of Chausson's Wagner influenced symphony is here coupled with a styish performance of the _Poème for Violin and Orechestra_. Chausson did apparently sanction a male voice for his _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_, but I don't think it really works, the lower voice too often subsumed by the orchestra and unable to soar as women can do. Certainly it is no replacement for favourite versions of mine featuring Victoria De Los Angeles and Janet Baker, not to mention the inimitable Maggie Teyte in the outer movements.


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Orchestral Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.

Brigg Fair
Idylle de Printemps
Paris - Song of a Great City
Piano Concerto in C minor

Inspired by Bourdon yesterday.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various operas part two today.

Buoyed by the success of _Peter Grimes_, Britten's next two operas followed in successive years. Both works were composed for chamber forces which meant that the self-contained English Opera Group had minimal logistical hassles and therefore could perform in smaller venues anywhere in the country, almost like strolling players.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ is a starkly-drawn story of one man heartlessly abusing his royal status and his victim who would sacrifice her life rather than live with shame.

In a camp outside Rome, three army commanders, Junius, Collatinus and the king's son, Sextus Tarquinius, discuss the current state of immorality amongst Rome's womenfolk. Collatinus declares that his wife Lucretia is a paragon of virtue. Privately egged on by Junius (who has been cuckolded himself), Prince Tarquinius resolves to test Collatinus's assertion by attempting to seduce Lucretia and rides out during the night.

Tarquinius arrives at Lucretia's house very late and, after being given food and drink, Lucretia offers him a spare room and bids him goodnight. Later, crazed with desire, Tarquinius enters Lucretia's bedroom and kisses her. Half asleep, Lucretia believes her husband has returned and accepts the kiss but when she properly wakes she shrieks in indignation. His advances spurned, an angry Tarquinius resorts to rape.

Tarquinius is seen returning to the camp early next morning by Junius, who then goes with Collatinus to see Lucretia. After being told everything, Collantius assures his wife that her virtue is undiminished. Outwardly composed but feeling irrevocably dishonoured, Lucretia insists on stabbing herself. The two generals then resolve to rebel against Tarquinius and his father.

To a certain extent _Albert Herring_ can be considered to be the comedy equivalent of _Peter Grimes_. As with _PG_, the setting is a village in East Anglia (the original story was set in Normandy) where civic ritual, parochialism and small-minded tittle-tattle go hand-in-hand, and the eponymous character is another who doesn't really fit in - albeit for far different reasons to Peter Grimes, of course.

Looking for a maiden virtuous enough to be elected May Queen for the annual spring festival, the selection committee draws a blank as it becomes obvious that all of the candidates are ill-qualified based on the various reports relating to their amorous exploits. For want of any other alternative one member proposes that Albert Herring - a bashful, mollycoddled 20-something greengrocer's son - is elected May King instead, and the others acquiesce.

Albert's overbearing mother, no doubt attracted by the cash prize of £25 in gold sovereigns, browbeats her unenthusiastic son to agree. During the May Day festivities Albert feels awkward his white costume and is tongue-tied by all the fuss. Sid the butcher's boy and his girlfriend notice this, so Sid secretly spikes Albert's soft drink with rum. The unknowing Albert suddenly likes the taste and downs the tumbler quickly, but after some more 'lemonade' he is asked to make a speech which he tipsily struggles with due to hiccoughs.

Later, when on his way back to the shop, Albert overhears Sid and his girlfriend discussing him in a sympathetically but condescending way. Nettled by this and emboldened by the effects of the rum he slips away for a night of frolics, determined to spend as much of the prize money as he can before his mother can get her hands on it.

By next morning Albert has failed to return home. The assembled company become anxious when Albert's crushed May King garland is found on the road leading out of the village. They then fear the worst when some children think they saw what could be Albert's body at the bottom of a well, but suddenly a bedraggled Albert turns up. Relief gives way to shocked outrage as Albert gleefully explains that he spent £3 of the prize money drinking in various pubs, giving as good as he got in a drunken brawl and pretty much having the time of his life. The villagers, especially Albert's mother, are appalled by this litany of debauchery, but an unrepentant Albert (who had actually given a somewhat exaggerated account of his exploits) clearly considers all the hoo-ha to be a liberating turning point in his life - he knows that he has finally cut the apron strings by upsetting his mother and will be seen by everybody else in a new light from now on.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ - chamber opera in two acts with prologue, after the play _Le Viol de Lucrèce_ by André Obey op.37 [Libretto: Ronald Duncan] (1945-46):










_Albert Herring_ - comic chamber opera in three acts, loosely based on the short story _Le Rosier de Mme. Husson_ by Guy de Maupassant op.39 [Libretto: Eric Crozier] (1946-47):


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

I liked what I heard yesterday so I continue with more Delius

Winter Night ( Sleigh Ride)
Marche Caprice
Over the Hills and Far Away
A Dance Rhapsody No.2
A Dance Rhapsody No.1
Paa vidderne (On the Mountains)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Sir Thomas Beecham


----------



## Helgi

Past couple of days I've been bingeing on Beethoven, listened to this set from start to finish:










*Beethoven: Complete Symphonies*
Ádám Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra

And then I found this marvelous live recording from 1960:










*Beethoven: String Trios*
Trio in G major, Op. 9 No. 1; Trio in C minor, Op. 9 No. 3; Trio in E flat major, Op. 3
Leonid Kogan, Rudolf Barshai, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Faramundo

Good day for me thanks to both !


----------



## Tsaraslondon

At just under one hour, this version of Shostakovich's eleventh is almost fifteen minutes shorter than the Rostropovich I listened to yesterday, and I really can't decide which approach I prefer. Taped live at a concert in Moscow in 1958, the performance here is thrilling and was obviously quite an event, with Shostakovich himself appearing on the platform at the end of the concert, whilst the audience chanted "Stokowski! Stokowski! Stokowski!"

The biggest impediment to enjoyment, though, is the sound, which picks up every bronchial cough, every creak of a chair, every opening and closing of a door. I suppose it all depends on one's level of tolerance as to whether you can put up with it. I can and did.


----------



## Enthusiast

I had so many excellent/great accounts of this work (Beecham, Munch x 2, Paray, Markevitch and many more) that it almost hurt to get this. But I've listened to this a few times now and it still blows me away - it certainly earns its place on an overfull shelf. The disc is not such a long one, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen & Kindertotenlieder

Maureen Forrester

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> I had so many excellent/great accounts of this work (Beecham, Munch x 2, Paray, Markevitch and many more) that it almost hurt to get this. But I've listened to this a few times now and it still blows me away - it certainly earns its place on an overfull shelf. The disc is not such a long one, though. They could have given us an overture or some other interesting piece with it.
> 
> View attachment 128991


But it does include an overture, _Les Francs-Juges_.

Agreed on the performance, though. It somehow conjured up what it must have been like to hear this extraordiary work for a first time.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Providing a great start (musically at least) on this Wednesday workday...


----------



## robin4

*JS Bach: Flute Sonata in C major BWV1033*

(i) Andante (ii) Allegro

CONTINUUM

Michael Overbury (harpsichord)
Christopher Poffley (cello)

*Elizabeth Walker (flute)*



A revolution in flute making took place in the second half of the 17th century. The instrument emerged as the 'baroque flute' with significant modifications including a conical bore, the addition of a key for the right hand little finger, and a more ornate body made in several pieces.

It was now fully chromatic (in large part because of the key), but more significantly, it was better suited tonally for a role as a soloist (primarily because of the bore change).

The bore change made a big difference in sound-improving the intonation and increasing the volume in the lowest notes, in particular-and incidently allowed the finger holes to be placed higher on the tube, making it slightly easier to handle with small hands than a renaissance flute at the same pitch.









_"The final aim and reason of all music is nothing other than the glorification of God and the refreshment of the spirit."

J.S. Bach_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jascha Horenstein conducts Mahler 9

 A very good recording, even if it is on VOX, a label which occasionally releases some real stinkers. This is a mono recording from 1954, but sounds excellent, and is mastered as well as can be expected. A little tape hiss, but overall good miking and sound.

The liner notes include a Gramophone review from when VOX released this as a 2-LP set in 1970, and gives it accolades, even going so far as to say that is "more old-school emotional and expressive" than Bruno Walter!

Oh, yes, lest I forget: this 2-CD set includes the Kindertotenlieder sung by bass-baritone Norman Foster. My favorite singer in this until now has been Janet Baker,. but this gives it a run for the money. I never dreamed that a male singer could become so high in my regard, but he has done it. I really like the way he sings!


----------



## robin4

*J.S. Bach: Partita for Violin Solo No. 1 in B Minor, BWV 1002 - 4. Double (Presto)*

*Hilary Hahn*



Hilary Hahn's love for J.S. Bach goes way back. She began learning solo sonatas and partitas when she was *nine years old.* And thanks to her teacher Jascha Brodsky at the Curtis Institute of Music, some solo Bach was at every lesson.

"Bach has played a long part in my musical life. I started playing the solo Bach Sonatas and Partitas when I was nine in preparation for a couple of movements that I played on my first full recital when I was ten, and shortly after that I started at Curtis and my teacher Jascha Brodsky at Curtis believed that Bach should be part of one's musical life every day."

The Partita No. 1 in B minor BWV 1002 by Johann Sebastian Bach, is a piece for solo violin composed by 1720.

This partita is formed in the traditional way that consists of an allemande, a courante, sarabande and gigue in the baroque style, except that this work substitutes a bourrée (marked Tempo di Borea) for the more typical gigue.

Also, *each movement is followed by a variation called double in French*, which elaborates on the chords of the prior movement. The movements in order are:

Allemanda - Double
Corrente - Double (Presto)
Sarabande - Double
Tempo di Borea - Double

The differences between a* Baroque violin* and a modern instrument include the size and nature of the neck, fingerboard, bridge, bass bar, and tailpiece.

Baroque violins are almost always fitted with *gut strings*, as opposed to the more common metal and synthetic strings on a modern instrument, and played with a bow made on the baroque model rather than the modern Tourte bow.

Baroque violins are *not fitted with a chin rest* and are played without a shoulder rest.







_"I was made to work. If you are equally industrious, you will be equally successful."

Johann Sebastian Bach

_


----------



## Vasks

*Martin I Soler - Overture to "Una cosa rara" (Vicent/Columna musica)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #8 (Eder/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Feldlpartita [Divertimento], Hob.II, No. 45 (Zurich Winds/Jecklin)
Ferlendis - Oboe Concerto #1 (Hauwe/Eufoda)*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Damoiselle élue/ Duparc: Chanson triste/ L'Invitation au voyage/ Ravel: Shéhérazade

Elly Ameling (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Edo De Waart


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 128992


*Aaron Copland*

Connotations
Symphony No. 3
Letter From Home
Down a Country Lane

BBC Philharmonic
John Wilson, conductor

2018


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vaughan Williams- Symphony No. 2 "London"*

Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra

This is my first time hearing this symphony. Wonderful stuff! I find myself maintaining interest in it more readily than the 3rd, but maybe not quite as much as the 5th, which I count among the most beautiful works written by a British composer. I also really like Previn's conducting, which seems more dynamic and adventurous than the classic Boult set that I had been listening to.


----------



## sbmonty

Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15.
My first listen to this work. I think it's very good. Plenty of melodies for the brass too.


----------



## robin4

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartet No.19 in C major K.465 "Dissonance"*

I. Adagio - Allegro
II. Andante cantabile
III. Menuetto. Allegro - Trio
IV. Allegro molto

*Hagen Quartet*

Lukas Hagen - violin
Rainer Schmidt - violin
Veronika Hagen - viola
Clemens Hagen - cello





The "Haydn" Quartets by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart are a set of six string quartets published in 1785 in Vienna as his Op. 10, *dedicated to the composer Joseph Haydn*.

They contain some of Mozart's most memorable melodic writing and refined compositional thought.

After hearing them all, *Haydn made a now-famous remark to Mozart's father Leopold, who was visiting from Salzburg: "Before God, and as an honest man, I tell you that your son is the greatest composer known to me either in person or by name. He has taste, and, what is more, the most profound knowledge of composition."*

The comment was preserved in a letter Leopold wrote 16 February to his daughter Nannerl.

The String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, nicknamed "Dissonance" on account of its unusual slow introduction, is perhaps the most famous of his quartets. It is the last in the set of six quartets composed between 1782 and 1785 that he dedicated to Joseph Haydn.



The first movement opens with *ominous* quiet Cs in the cello, joined successively by the viola (on A♭ moving to a G), the second violin (on E♭), and the first violin (on A), *thus creating the "dissonance" itself and narrowly avoiding a greater one.*

This* lack of harmony and fixed key* continues throughout the slow introduction before* resolving into the bright C major* of the Allegro section of the first movement, which is in sonata form.





_"It is a great consolation for me to remember that the Lord, to whom I had drawn near in humble and child-like faith, has suffered and died for me, and that He will look on me in love and compassion."

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
_


----------



## canouro

*Mercadante - Flute concertos*
Mario Carbotta, I Solisti Aquilani, Vittorio Parisi


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Collection Volume 1

Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Andante sostenuto
Double Bass Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Gran Concerto in F sharp minor
Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings


----------



## Bourdon

*Scott Joplin*

with Joshua Rifkin


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> But it does include an overture, _Les Francs-Juges_.
> 
> Agreed on the performance, though. It somehow conjured up what it must have been like to hear this extraordiary work for a first time.


Yes - I noticed when it started to play! Stupid of me as I had even heard it before. I've corrected my post as I don't want anyone thinking that I am right.


----------



## Enthusiast

sbmonty said:


> Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15.
> My first listen to this work. I think it's very good. Plenty of melodies for the brass too.


I don't know if Shostakovich was aware of Britten that early on (1946?) but it often seems to me this Britten piece could have influenced his first violin concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

Janacek operas always seem to go down nicely. They are dramatic and can be a bit acerbic but you want to keep listening: they are not in any way "hard work".


----------



## pmsummer

THE FOUR SEASONS
*Christopher Simpson*
Sirius Viols
Hille Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Marthe Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Frauke Hess - treble viol, bass viol​_with_
Lee Santana - cittern, English theorboe
Johannes Gontarski - bandora, guitar, archlute, cittern
Andreas Kuppers - positive organ​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Dimace

I don't like (generally speaking) the guitar, but this is music to die for. (2X LP, Philips, Holland. Very affordable)


----------



## haydnguy

*Berg*

Violin Concerto - "To the Memory of an Angel"

*Beethoven*

Violin Concerto - Violin Concerto in D major op. 61

A very fine performance by Isabelle Faust. Excellent sound.
If you haven't been able to get "into" Berg, you might try listening to this CD. I think it's about as good as it gets. Especially because of the sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

More opera.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms String Quartet no 3, Piano Quintet in Fm, disk two









Brahms A German Requiem









Mahler Symphony no 6









Strauss Don Juan and An Alpine Symphony 









Hindemith Kammermusik no 1 for 12 soloists, Kleine Kammermusik for Wind Quintet, Kammermusik no 2 for piano and 12 instruments, Kammermusik no 3 for cello and small orchestra


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Hindemith Kammermusik no 1 for 12 soloists, Kleine Kammermusik for Wind Quintet, Kammermusik no 2 for piano and 12 instruments, Kammermusik no 3 for cello and small orchestra


That is an amazing set of recordings!


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Salieri ‎- Symphonies, Overtures & Variations*

Overture To 'Cublai, Gran Kan De' Tartari', In D Major
Twenty-six Variations On 'La Folia di Spagna'
Overture To 'Angiolina, Ossia Il Matrimonio Per Sussuro', In D Major
Sinfonia Veneziana, In D Major
Overture To 'La Locandiera' In D Major
Sinfonia 'Il Giorno Onomastico' In D Major
Overture To 'Falstaff, Ossia Le Tre Burle'

_Matthias Bamert, London Mozart Players_


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Herr Gott, dich loben wir, BWV. 16*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner









Had to skip BWV. 15 because apparently it was very unlikely to have actually been written by Bach. Slowly, slowly this project is progressing...


----------



## haydnguy

*Haydn*










Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano
Concerto Copenhagen
Lars Ulrik Mortensen, director/continuo

I love listening to this entire CD in one sitting with my eyes closed. It is very beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10*

Rudolf Barshai.


----------



## sbmonty

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know if Shostakovich was aware of Britten that early on (1946?) but it often seems to me this Britten piece could have influenced his first violin concerto.


Interesting. Thank you. I haven't listened to Shostakovich's violin concertos for quite some time. I'll check No. 1 out again shortly.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
Fantasie in C major, D. 934 (two recordings)
Violin Sonata in A majo, D. 574
Rondo in B minor, D. 895









David Oistrahk
Frida Bauer

Bronislaw Huberman
Boris Rubakin

Fritz Kreisler 
Sergei Rachmaninov

Oscar Shumsky *


----------



## jim prideaux

4th Symphony by Beethoven-Kletzki and the Czech P.O.

4th Symphony by Schubert-Zender and the SWR SO.

( thanks again Merl…...Kletzki!!!!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I had to share this one here too! Here are one-take improvisations done on worn-down organs in abandoned churches in Transylvania. I find it captivating, haunting and mystic. I heard all one go! He has made 2 other similar recordings too.


----------



## Kollwitz

Bruckner 6, Haitink and the BRSO.

I think this is a very good performance indeed. This is my second listen today. Flows beautifully, Haitink seems to manage the rhythms really well. Loads of detail. BRSO strings, woodwind and brass sound great. Initial thought is that it's my favourite Bruckner 6. I think even Haitink sceptics would enjoy this a lot.


----------



## Faramundo

i was watching the evening shadows creep up the forests from my house and listening to this, awesome !!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms- String Quintet No. 1*

Hagen Quartett, Gérard Caussé (viola)

Brahms's chamber music is probably my favorite body of work by any composer. I don't listen to it too often for fear of spoiling it. But the amazing thing about Brahms, I am discovering, is that his music is so rich it becomes ever more rewarding with each listen.


----------



## Joe B

After listening to the 'red' Beatles's CD's 1962-1966 for my commute today, I need something a little more traditional than my usual listening - Helmuth Rilling leading the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra in Johann Sebastian Bach's "Brandenburg Concertos":









disc 1, concertos 1-3


----------



## Biwa

Georg Philipp Telemann:

Paris Quartets Vol. 3

Florilegium


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Brahms- String Quintet No. 1*
> 
> Hagen Quartett, Gérard Caussé (viola)
> 
> Brahms's chamber music is probably my favorite body of work by any composer. I don't listen to it too often for fear of spoiling it. But the amazing thing about Brahms, I am discovering, is that his music is so rich it becomes ever more rewarding with each listen.


Absolutely true. His music has such wealth of ideas and mastery that I always find something new when I listen to his works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Horenstein and the Vienna Symphony Orchestra on Vox.


----------



## Forsooth

Two fun albums:
















*Soundtrack of Charlie Chaplin's Modern Times (1936)*
*Composer: David Raksin; Orchestrated by E. Powell and D. Raksin*
NDR Radiophilharmonie, Timothy Brock, Conductor
Label:CPO

*Dances & Romances*
iPalpiti Orchestral Ensemble of International Laureates
Composers: Bartok, Loussier, Khatchaturian, Schnittke, Boccherini, Tchaikovsky, etc.
Released by Bcm+d Records

The interesting painting used for the cover is by Kees van Dongen (1877-1968), one of the leading fauvists.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.6 in C major, D 589, the "Little" C major. Roy Goodman, The Hanover Band. Not my favorite Schubert symphony, but a fine one in any case. The Goodman/Hanover cycle continues to impress me greatly.


----------



## Tero

I have a handful of discs by L'Arte Dell'arco. Their Vivaldi catalog is all of the Opus 1-12 works. You can get it for 9 dollars if you can put up wih mp3.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/albumList.jsp?name_id1=108806&name_role1=4&bcorder=4

Vivaldi: Complete Concertos & Sonatas, Opp. 1-12 / Guglielmo, L'Arte dell'Arco
that set there is actually a good price for all, 70 dollars.

Anyway, I have other works. Last two are on the Delizie Musicali label. They have, if you look hard, most of the "duplicate" La Stravagnaza works, 12 concertos that are not the Opus works. I also have a disc of concertos for 2 violins. These have always been hard for me to find favorites in. I can find many more in the solo violin works or the violin plus cello concertos.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Ballad of Heroes, op.14. Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, w/ Martin Hill, tenor soloist. Interesting music. Britten is growing on me; of the great 20th century English composers, he was truly unique, unlike any other. I get the impression from his music that not only did he write dark music, but that he was quite a tortured person. I don't know how true any of this is, not knowing much as far as biographical details on the composer, but I can hear it in some of his music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frederick Delius*: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring. Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I listened to this and the other Delius on this disc throughout the day and I'm enjoying it as never before. Sir Neville and the Academy have an amazing feel for this music. Maybe Delius might be for me after all. I still don't really like the other 2CD I have of his music, Charles Mackerras conducting the Welsh National Opera Orchestra, but I'll return to it with a fresh perspective in due time.

I don't know why these English composers are speaking to me when in the past this music has always seemed boring to me, but I'l take it.

PS. Does anyone have this?










I have been eyeing it; looks interesting, in light of my recent obsession with the Nimbus Records catalogue....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Three-CDs of songs. Part of my 28-disk Rachmaninoff set.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Schoenberg -- String Quartets 1 & 2
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

The Lindsays


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> *Frederick Delius*:
> 
> PS. Does anyone have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing it; looks interesting, in light of my recent obsession with the Nimbus Records catalogue....


I posted it HERE 10 days ago. I referenced William Boughton and the English String Orchestra in the thread you started on Nimbus HERE.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> [
> 
> PS. Does anyone have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing it; looks interesting, in light of my recent obsession with the Nimbus Records catalogue....


If you mean this disc, I know for sure that Joe B and me having it, we love it both .


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I posted it HERE 10 days ago. I referenced William Boughton and the English String Orchestra in the thread you started on Nimbus HERE.





Rogerx said:


> If you mean this disc, I know for sure that Joe B and me having it, we love it both .


This is getting scary :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quintets Nos. 1 and 2

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Heliogabo

Eramire156 said:


> *Franz Schubert
> Fantasie in C major, D. 934 (two recordings)
> Violin Sonata in A majo, D. 574
> Rondo in B minor, D. 895
> 
> View attachment 129012
> 
> 
> David Oistrahk
> Frida Bauer
> 
> Bronislaw Huberman
> Boris Rubakin
> 
> Fritz Kreisler
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> 
> Oscar Shumsky *


Great set, and impressive remasterings...


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40/Suite From Partita In E For Violin (after J S Bach)


----------



## Rogerx

Jacob Axel Josephson: Symphony in E flat, Op. 4/ Islossningen/ Serenad (Stjärnorna tindra re'n)/ Stjernklart/ Tro Ej Gladjen, Op. 1

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Erik Saedén (baritone)

Gavle Radio Orchestra, Kungliga Akademiska Kapellet, Orphei Drangar, Per Åke Andersson, Jan Eyron, Stig Westerberg


----------



## Marinera

*Suso in Italia Bella - Music in the Courts & Cloisters of Northern Italy*
_La Reverdie_
Knights, Maids and Miracles, disk 3


----------



## fergusmcphail

I have just listened to the BIS recording of Symphonies Nos. 1 And 2 by Lars-Erik Larsson. Being the only 2 compositions of his that I know I am on a quest today to discover more. Up next is what promises to be a delightful recording.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Rogerx said:


> Jacob Axel Josephson: Symphony in E flat, Op. 4/ Islossningen/ Serenad (Stjärnorna tindra re'n)/ Stjernklart/ Tro Ej Gladjen, Op. 1
> 
> Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Erik Saedén (baritone)
> 
> Gavle Radio Orchestra, Kungliga Akademiska Kapellet, Orphei Drangar, Per Åke Andersson, Jan Eyron, Stig Westerberg


I only bookmarked this for later just before logging on this morning! I went for the Linde/Larsson songs instead. More Larsson first methinks then this.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

and

Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R

Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044

Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Strauss -- Four Last Songs, 12 Orchestral Songs
George Szell, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf


----------



## Marinera

Locatelli - Concerto no.12, Capriccios nos. 23 & 24









Caldara - Maddalena ai Piedi di Cristo, part 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Strauss -- Four Last Songs, 12 Orchestral Songs
> George Szell, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf
> 
> View attachment 129022


Still my all time favourite recording of these wonderful songs. Though I now have several others (two by Schwarzkopf herself, and recordings by Fleming, Janowitz, Popp and even a piano accompanied one by Welitsch), this Schwarzkopf/Szell performance is alwasy the one I go back to, and the one I hear in my mind's ear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.3 "Eroica"
Overture "Die Weihe des Hauses"


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Chamber Music

Ensemble Wien-Berlin, James Levine (piano)

Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184
Elégie for horn and piano, Op. 168
Flute Sonata, Op. 164
Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100
Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven*
The Early Quartets
Quartetto Italiano

And now this:










*Beethoven*
The Late String Quartets Opp. 127, 130-133 & 135
Alban Berg Quartett

Discovered via Itullian's string quartet thread :tiphat:


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words/Lieder ohne Worte (Complete Recording)
Barenboim


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part three today.

_The Little Sweep_ was part of an imaginative project aimed at children entitled _Let's Make an Opera!_, in which the creation of the work was acted out, followed by a performance of the opera itself. The audience was also involved, as they are encouraged to sing along to four of the songs after being rehearsed during the initial play. Instrumental forces were modest (string quartet, piano duet and percussionist), as were the stage set and props in keeping with the DIY ethic, but all were in perfect proportion to the intimately-sized venues (i.e. a village hall) which Britten had in mind.

_Billy Budd_ is considered by some Brittenites to be his operatic masterpiece, even topping _Peter Grimes_. The story of the young good-natured sailor who is undone by the unintentional killing of the Master-at-Arms who had it in for him and the lingering guilt of the officer who condemned him to hang is powerful stuff. Britten conjures up the stifling, tense atmosphere below deck as imaginatively as he depicts the prevailing wind and open sea above it, and the three principal characters are brilliantly drawn.

The opera was another resounding success, and Britten's place at the forefront of British music was assured - the day before Elizabeth II's coronation in 1953 he was made a Companion of Honour at the age of 39 (much to the chagrin of various factions within the establishment who resented what they thought was a fast-track to prominence), and to this day he remains the youngest recipient.

_The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in three scenes, after two poems by William Blake op.45 [Libretto: Eric Crozier] (1948-49):










_Billy Budd_ - opera in four acts with prologue and epilogue, after the novella by Herman Melville op.50 [Libretto: E.M. Forster/Eric Crozier] (1949-51 - rev. 1960):


----------



## Rogerx

Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Tod und Verklarung, Op. 24/ Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59

Dresden Staatskapelle- Rudolf Kempe


----------



## canouro

*Zelenka - Sei Sonate*
Zefiro


----------



## millionrainbows

Paavo Jarvi, Beethoven 9, SACD Excellent sound!


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> I posted it HERE 10 days ago. I referenced William Boughton and the English String Orchestra in the thread you started on Nimbus HERE.


Yes, I believe that is where I first heard about it. I was just curious about others' opinions. I'm going to have to check it out. Looks like it's available rather cheaply. I'm also looking at some Boughton/ESO Britten discs that look pretty good.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A mixed bag of listening last night and this morning... in addition to these, I'm also listening to the concert conducted by Mariss Jansons last fall that's currently available on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

13hm13 said:


> Mendelssohn: Songs without Words/Lieder ohne Worte (Complete Recording)
> Barenboim
> 
> View attachment 129026


I just found my copy of this the other day! A wonderful recording... I'll definitely have to pull it out for listening today.


----------



## Bourdon

Rtnrlfy said:


> A mixed bag of listening last night and this morning... in addition to these, I'm also listening to the concert conducted by Mariss Jansons last fall that's currently available on BBC Radio 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Buxtehude is a real fine recording


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Corps glorieux
Verset pour la fête de la Dédicace


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Variations

Martin Stadtfeld (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, I believe that is where I first heard about it. I was just curious about others' opinions. I'm going to have to check it out. Looks like it's available rather cheaply. I'm also looking at some Boughton/ESO Britten discs that look pretty good.


I can't and won't look into your pocket but this is really a no brainer .


----------



## robin4

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756 - 1791): Andante in C major, K 1a, Harpsichord*



When Nannerl was 7, she began keyboard lessons with her father, while her three-year-old brother looked on. Years later, after her brother's death, she reminisced:

He often spent much time at the clavier, *picking out thirds*, which he was ever striking, and his pleasure showed that* it sounded good.*

In the fourth year of his age his father, for a game as it were, began to teach him a few minuets and pieces at the clavier.

He could play it faultlessly and with the greatest delicacy, and keeping exactly in time.

*At the age of five, he was already composing little pieces*, which he played to his father who wrote them down.

These early pieces, K. 1-5, were *recorded in the Nannerl Notenbuch. *

Andante in C major, K 1a

This piece of music was* probably Mozart's first composition*. It is an extremely short piece, consisting of just 10 measures, and was notated by the composer's father, Leopold, as Wolfgang was only five years old when he composed it.

It is normally performed on the harpsichord and is in the key of C.



I bought the above book about 25 years ago. And collected on CDs a big hunk of his music contained in it.


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Sonata In A, D 959 this morning.


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sarah Connolly and Toby Spence

It's a good one, if a little _too refined_ if that makes any sense. Might need to give it a closer listen.

Sarah Connolly is wonderful though, hope she's doing alright after her recent surgery.


----------



## canouro

*George Frederic Handel - Esther*
Dunedin Consort, John Butt


----------



## millionrainbows

Virgil Thompson: Stabat Mater; Capital, Capitals (1927); 
Lou Harrison: Suite for 'Cello and Harp; Suite No. 2 for String Quartet (1948)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129030


*Johannes Brahms*

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Six Songs for clarinet and piano
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Hallelujah - The Choral Works

Christoph Lehmann (organ), Veronika Winter (soprano), Anne Bierwirth (alto), Immo Schröder (tenor), Matthias Vieweg (bass), Patricio Ramos-Pereira (bass), Bernhard Scheffel (tenor), Rüdiger Ballhorn (tenor), Gregor Finke (bass), Markus Flaig (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Vasks

_Fine Finns_

*Mielck - Dramatic Overture (Murdvee/Toccata)
Madetoja - Symphony #2 (Rautio/Finlandia)*


----------



## robin4

*Mahler: Symphony no. 9*

*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*
*Leonard Bernstein*



Ranked as the 4th greatest symphony of all time in a 2018 BBC Magazine poll of 151 conductors, Gustav Mahler's 9th Symphony, the last symphony the austrian composer completed before he died, is explored by WRTI's Susan Lewis in a conversation with Philadelphia Orchestra Music Director Yannick Nézet-Séguin.

"Every Mahler symphony is a work of pure genius, says Nézet-Séguin, "but this symphony, I consider, is *a real farewell* "

Many Mahler interpreters have been moved to speak with similar profundity about the work:

It expresses an extraordinary love of the earth, for Nature. The longing to live on it in peace, to enjoy it completely, to the very heart of one's being, before death comes, as irresistibly it does. - Alban Berg

It is music coming from another world, it is coming from eternity. - Herbert von Karajan

It is terrifying, and paralyzing, as the strands of sound disintegrate ... in ceasing, we lose it all. But in letting go, we have gained everything. - Leonard Bernstein

I believe it to be not only his last but also his greatest achievement. - Otto Klemperer

Mahler's Ninth is most strange. In it, the author hardly speaks as an individual any longer. It almost seems as though this work must have a concealed author who used Mahler merely as his spokesman, as his mouthpiece. - Arnold Schoenberg



Barenboim: With *Bernstein in America* and *Barbirolli in Europe*.

One must not underestimate Barbirolli's importance as a Mahler conductor. Barbirolli was less famous than Bernstein, and had less appeal to the general public, but* Barbirolli was the conductor who brought Mahler to the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra at a time when Mahler was not only unknown but was never played.*



_"Mahler said goodbye with the 9th symphony"

Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Sinfonia Concertante

Vera Soukupová (mezzo-soprano), André Navarra (cello)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Dimace

A very special recording to put your hands on, my friends. *Jascha is hammer on the podium.* Orchestra, choir and soloists too. A good collectible also. (this is not a bargain, but also not very expensive) The sound is bombastic.


----------



## Jacck

*Arrigo Boito - Mefistofele *
Samuel Ramey, Eva Marton, Placido Domingo


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Benjamin Britten*: Ballad of Heroes, op.14. Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, w/ Martin Hill, tenor soloist. Interesting music. Britten is growing on me; of the great 20th century English composers, he was truly unique, unlike any other. I get the impression from his music that not only did he write dark music, but that he was quite a tortured person. I don't know how true any of this is, not knowing much as far as biographical details on the composer, but I can hear it in some of his music.


I'm not sure Britten was tortured as such. Recurring themes in his works are "innocence (and losing innocence)", pacifism and, of course, he is known to have liked young boys - their voices and more - but seems to have kept things platonic with them. He also clearly had a huge love for poetry, particularly English poetry. Among British composers of his time he seems to have had a more international outlook musically. A major figure, a genius of great stature.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Still my all time favourite recording of these wonderful songs. Though I now have several others (two by Schwarzkopf herself, and recordings by Fleming, Janowitz, Popp and even a piano accompanied one by Welitsch), this Schwarzkopf/Szell performance is alwasy the one I go back to, and the one I hear in my mind's ear.


I'm also a fan of that Schwarzkopf record but there are quite a few truly great recordings on this work and I am not one to choose between them. Jessye Norman's recording deserves a mention, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Most of this is chamber music of considerable interest. And then there is the piano concerto which is a work that has attracted a fair amount of attention.


----------



## Dimace

@ elgars ghost: ὃν οἱ θεοὶ φιλοῦσιν ἀποθνῄσκει νέος.

Σου εύχομαι να ζήσεις πολύ με υγεία και ευδαιμονία >>> I wish you a long life with health and prosperity. :tiphat:


----------



## robin4

Enthusiast said:


> I'm also a fan of that Schwarzkopf record but there are quite a few truly great recordings on this work and I am not one to choose between them. Jessye Norman's recording deserves a mention, though.


that's the one I have, and I need no other recordings of that work


----------



## canouro

*G.B. Antoine & Jean Baptiste Forqueray - Pieces de Viole mises en Pieces de Clavecin*
Ketil Haugsand


----------



## Enthusiast

The Ravel piano concerto for left hand, the Debussy Fantasy and some attractive solo pieces by Massenet. Excellent CD!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure Britten was tortured as such. Recurring themes in his works are "innocence (and losing innocence)", pacifism and, of course, he is known to have liked young boys - their voices and more - but seems to have kept things platonic with them. He also clearly had a huge love for poetry, particularly English poetry. Among British composers of his time he seems to have had a more international outlook musically. A major figure, a genius of great stature.


Maybe I'm just projecting. In any case he seems to have been a complex person and it reflects in his equally complex music. I'm having a great time exploring his works. Maybe someone wants to recommend a good one to me...?


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 and Symphony No. 6*
Peter Maag, Orchestra Di Padova E Del Veneto

Both of these sound great. I'm not sure if both are live or just No. 6 because that is the one that has applause at the end. No. 6's approach sounded like a gentle communing with nature. It is not my favored approach to this symphony, but I can appreciate its merit, and for some people, it could be the gold standard.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Maybe I'm just projecting. In any case he seems to have been a complex person and it reflects in his equally complex music. I'm having a great time exploring his works. Maybe someone wants to recommend a good one to me...?


Aside from the operas the classics include the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings and the War Requiem. Earlier works include the Violin Concerto and Les Illuminations. Operatic but short and amazing: try Curlew River (one of the church parables). Britten's own recordings are almost always among the best.

Meanwhile, my own listening today has ended with poor Till Eulenspiegel's comeuppance from this ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Argerich's fabulous debut recital must be one of the most thrilling debuts ever recorded. She was but 18 at the time. This issue adds her superb Liszt Sonata from a few years later.

She truly is one of the greats.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure Britten was tortured as such. Recurring themes in his works are "innocence (and losing innocence)", pacifism and, of course, he is known to have liked young boys - their voices and more - but seems to have kept things platonic with them. He also clearly had a huge love for poetry, particularly English poetry. Among British composers of his time he seems to have had a more international outlook musically. A major figure, a genius of great stature.


The actor David Hemmings, who played Miles in the premiere of *The Turn of the Screw*, said Britten always behaved with the utmost propriety towards him.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> Argerich's fabulous debut recital must be one of the most thrilling debuts ever recorded. She was but 18 at the time. This issue adds her superb Liszt Sonata from a few years later.
> 
> She truly is one of the greats.


 Saw yesterday evening a documentary on youtube together with her former husband Dutoit,with an ashtray besides her piano.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> Saw yesterday evening a documentary on youtube together with her former husband Dutoit,with an ashtray besides her piano.


She was also briefly married to Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> She was also briefly married to Stephen Kovacevich.


I know,I think she is okay but a bit whimsical,I like her funny smile.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> I know,I think she is okay but a bit whimsical,I like her funny smile.


I love her. My favourite living pianist.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Paris
In a Summer Garden
On hearing the first Cuckoo in Spring
Summer night on the River
Intermezzo from Fennimore and Gerda
Piano Concerto


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> I'm also a fan of that Schwarzkopf record but there are quite a few truly great recordings on this work and I am not one to choose between them. Jessye Norman's recording deserves a mention, though.


Jessye's recording is also very fine of course, though I'm afraid Masur's exceptionally slow speeds rather spoil it for me.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Tsaraslondon said:


> Still my all time favourite recording of these wonderful songs. Though I now have several others (two by Schwarzkopf herself, and recordings by Fleming, Janowitz, Popp and even a piano accompanied one by Welitsch), this Schwarzkopf/Szell performance is alwasy the one I go back to, and the one I hear in my mind's ear.


Same here, though my Norman/Masur and Janowitz/Karajan recordings also get a decent amount of airtime.


----------



## fergusmcphail

The first in a Roberto Sierra double bill. It wasn't going to be. I'm enjoying this so much and want some more. Up next: Sinfonía No. 4 / Fandangos / Carnaval.


----------



## Faramundo

the 2 LP's I am listening to in my office tonight.


----------



## 13hm13

Not the most musical instrument to "concerto to" ... but interesting nonetheless...

P. v. Winter on:










Bassoon Concertos

László Hara (bassoon)

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Ervin Lukács

Catalogue No: HCD31139
Label: Hungaroton
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> @ elgars ghost: ὃν οἱ θεοὶ φιλοῦσιν ἀποθνῄσκει νέος.
> 
> Σου εύχομαι να ζήσεις πολύ με υγεία και ευδαιμονία >>> I wish you a long life with health and prosperity. :tiphat:


Thank you - and the same to you!


----------



## pianozach

I've got a mini playlist of random Mozart playing

*Requiem*, K 626 - _*Senquentia #6: Larcrimosa*_ (Jean-Claude Malgoire)
*Serenade No. 9 *"Posthorn" K320, A Musical Joke K522: *Finale. Presto* (Franzjosef Maier: Collegium Aureum)
*Adagio In E For Violin & Orchestra*, K 261 (Pinchas Zukerman: St. Paul Chamber Orchestra)
*Flute Quartet In C*, K Anh 171 - _*Thema: Andantino*_ (James Galway: Tokyo String Quartet)
*Symphony #41 In C*, K 551, "Jupiter" - _*3. Menuet & Trio*_ (Neville Marriner: Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields)
*Serenade No. 10 In B Flat*, K361, "Gran Partita" - _*3. Adagio*_
*Requiem* In D Minor, K 626 - _*IIIe. Confutatis*_ (Arleen Augér, Carolyn Watkinson, Etc.; Helmuth Rilling: Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Gächinger Kantorei)
*Violin Sonata In D*, K 306 - _*2. Andantino Cantabile*_ (Itzhak Perlman, Daniel Barenboim)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The last one from Stockhausen


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich, BWV. 17*
English Baroque Soloists + The Monteverdi Choir + soloists, led by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Forsooth

Two lovely soprano voices:

















*Christiane Karg - Parfum (Ravel, Debussy & Britten)*
Bamberger Symphoniker, David Afkham, dir.
Label: Berlin Classic

*Anne-Catherine Gillet sop with orch - (Barber, Berlioz & Britten)*
Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, Paul Daniel, dir.
Label: Aeon
A very sweet voice. As a compliment, Gramophone wrote that her voice was "fruity."


----------



## Merl

So glad I picked up this disc, today. Not heard it in years. Knock him all you want but these are excellent performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129050


*Gioachino Rossini*

La Cenerentola

Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1993, reissued 2012


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Chichester Psalms. Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Chorus & Orchestra. Great music. What I'm hearing is something like a mixture between early-to-mid Stravinsky and late Mahler, as filtered through the genius pen of a badass, gay New York jew, who knew a lot about music. What's not to like...?  This is extremely creative and interesting music. I'm looking forward to exploring this and others of Bernstein's works in further depth.


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben

Berlin Philharmonic / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: A Pastoral Symphony, aka Symphony No.3. André Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. This is one of the few RVW works that I really love. Amazing music in an amazing performance. I especially love the first and last movements. The first movement is somewhere between a rich impressionist soundscape and an overture to a memory, or something like that. Vaughan Williams is not one of my favorite composers, and I doubt he will ever become such (though I would welcome any reappraisal of his music!)... and I think purchasing a complete cycle of his symphonic works was premature. (I haven't enjoyed any of the others - the 4th, to an extent, but not near as much). But this Pastoral Symphony just might be one of my favorite symphonies of all.

They tell me if I like the 3rd symphony, I should hear the 5th. Well, I heard the 5th and didn't like it much at all, but I suspect another listen would be the next move from here. So I think I'll try and listen to it soon, while I'm still in this rare phase of receptiveness to English music.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listing.

Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique. Colin Davis. Concertgebouw. I had recently revisited the Xavier-Roth recording (one of the best albums from 2019 imo) and was curious how the venerable Davis would hold up as it had been a while since I heard it. Very very well as it turns out: fresh, lively and the orchestra sounds superb.










Shostakovich: Symphonies 4 & 9. Haitink. London Philharmonic. Excellent accounts especially of the ninth.










Miaskovsky. Symphonies 1 & 13. Alexander Rudin, Ural Youth Symphony Orchestra. It's great to have more recordings of Miaskovsky other than Svetlanov. This youthful orchestra does a fine job with the early first symphony as well as the seminal 13th.










Saint-Saëns: Orchestral Works. Malmö Symphony Orchestra & Jun Markl. Exceedingly pleasant works to listen to, well performed by Markl and Malmö. I've heard several recordings now by Malmö and all have been first rate.










Respighi: Vetrate Di Chiesa - Impressioni Brasiliane - Rossiniana. Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. Another sparkling recording from Falletta


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Three-CDs of songs. Part of my 28-disk Rachmaninoff set.


I guess I should have posted the singers.

Joan Rodgers, soprano
Maria Popescu, contralto
Alexandre Naoumenko, tenor
Sergei Lieferkus, baritone,
Howard Shelly, piano

I got the wrong cover image. Why RussianDVD.com took off the names I don't know, but they are on this image:


----------



## agoukass

Lalo: Symphonie espagnole 
Ravel: Tzigane

Itzhak Perlman
London Symphony Orchestra / Andre Previn


----------



## 13hm13

Ernst Eichner Oboe Concerto in C major, on:









Ludwig August Lebrun (1752-1790):
Oboe Concerto No.7 in F major
Ignaz Jakob Holzbauer (1711-1783):
Oboe Concerto in D minor
Peter von Winter (1754-1825):
Oboe Concerto in F major (No.2)
Ernst Eichner (1740-1777)
Oboe Concerto in C major

Kurt Meier - oboe
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Bagatelles Op.33, 119 & 126
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Friends and frequent recital partners Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud are reunited here for an album conceived as a collection of short stories, presenting both celebrated and little- known masterpieces of the repertory.

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Mass in B major Hob. XXII:14 "Harmoniemesse"
Symphony No. 88 in G major Hob. I:88
Sinfonia in D major Hob. Ia:7

Malin Hartelius (soprano)
Judith Schmid (alto)
Christian Elsner (tenor)
Franz-Josef Selig (bass)
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78/Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100/ Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108

Recorded: 1967-03-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## pianozach

Olias of Sunhillow


----------



## Rogerx

Stanley, J: Concertos for strings Op. 2 Nos. 1-6

Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Purcell -- King Arthur
Paul McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort and Players


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte .

Kiri Te Kanawa - Fiordiligi/ Frederica von Stade - Dorabella/ Philippe Huttehnlocher - Guglielmo/David Rendall - Ferrando/Teresa Stratas - Despina/Jules Bastin - Don Alfonso

Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra- Alain Lombard

Recorded; Strasbourg, May 1977.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Piano Quartet in A major* - Richards Piano Quartet
*Concert, for violin, piano and sting quartet* - Pierre Amoyal - violin, Pascal Rogé - piano, Quatuor Ysaÿe

Both lovely works, but the concert is really something special.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Thème et Variations en ut dièse mineur, op.73, various Barcarolles. Jean-Philippe Collard.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb performances, recorded live in 1972 and 1976. As usual with Melodiya, the production values of the CD aren't great. The notes include a detailed breakdown of the 8th symphony, which isn't on the disc.


----------



## Jacck

*Einojuhani Rautavaara - Percussion Concerto "Incantations"*
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds
*
Joseph Marx - Eine Herbstsymphonie*
The American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". Roy Goodman, the Hanover Band. So far, so good, but I must say I prefer my other set, Blomstedt/Dresden, in the later Schubert symphonies.


----------



## Mozartino

Right now I am listening to the following work:









did anyone hear her?


----------



## Rogerx

*In memory of Mr. Tuckwell who passes away 16-01-2020*



Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director)

English Chamber Orchestra

Fragment in D major, K514
Fragment in E flat major, K370b
Fragment in E, K494a
Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, K417
Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, K447
Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, K495
Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4
Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, K412 (K386b)
Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Preludes

Nikolai Lugansky (piano).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part four today.

By 1953 the 39 year-old Britten was arguably the UK's leading composer, but he had acquired enemies amongst the reactionaries within the establishment. This faction deemed Britten and his music to be 'too clever by half', and that he had been elevated to his lofty position prematurely and without any genuine justification.

Furthermore, Britten was resented for his homosexuality, and his war-time pacifistic stance and numerous left-leaning associations were regarded with suspicion. Becoming the youngest ever Companion of Honour must have annoyed the stuffed-shirts even more. And how they must have collectively gagged on their Chateau d'Expensive when they found out that Britten the Queer Conchie Upstart had received a commission to write an opera specifically for the forthcoming celebrations surrounding the coronation of Elizabeth II, but then gleefully savoured a much sweeter cup when he got what they thought to be a long-overdue comeuppance as a result.

The opera was _Gloriana_, the subject was Queen Elizabeth I, and it failed for two reasons. First of all, the majority of the bigwigs which made up the audience at the Royal Gala premiere at Covent Garden would probably have preferred a champagne and lobster-fuelled jolly at Ascot racecourse or the Savoy Grill rather than being bored to death at the opera house all evening. Secondly, those who actually were looking forward to an opera based on Lizzie 2's illustrious Tudor ancestor were probably expecting a dazzling ultra-patriotic pageant extolling the glorious reign of the Virgin Queen in particular and the everlasting might of this sceptred isle in general. What they got instead was a non-sycophantic depiction of a notoriously capricious human being who was torn between marriage to her nation while harbouring a deep desire for a dashing but dangerous courtier.

_Gloriana_ was never destined to go down well with the assembled great and good, however indifferent they may have been towards opera in the first place, and amidst the fallout the art critics also got their knives out. Britten was obviously piqued by it all - it was one of only two operas from _Peter Grimes_ onwards which he never recorded himself, the other being _Death in Venice_ when his health was irrevocably failing.

It may have been a simple case of the right work for the wrong time and place but Britten had undoubtedly misread the brief. That said, _Gloriana_'s no-holds-barred portrayal of the queen's foibles and its convincing recreation of Elizabethan-era musical forms have stood the test of time far better than if the composer had simply dished up the kind of dated sub-Elgarian flag-waving guff that was supposed to have been more in keeping with the mood of the occasion. For a short time Britten's naysayers were cock-a-hoop, but with his next opera return to critical favour was restored. That Companion of Honour medal was to stay around his neck after all.

In musical terms _The Turn of the Screw_ was arguably Britten's most modern-sounding opera to date. It was certainly the most sinister - a stifling atmosphere of eeriness and evil permeates the whole work, and even the locale of the elegant manor house with its picturesque grounds gives off a sense of isolation and menace. Quint, the estate valet whose ghost now possessed one of the two children living at the house, must rank among opera's most unsavoury villains, especially when bearing in mind what kind of relationship he may have had with the child while he was alive. The scene in which the other ghost, that of the former governess Miss Jessel, manifests itself for the first time at the far side of the lake is genuinely chilling. Britten's musical treatment throughout is the composer at his most inventive - for example, by tweaking the twelve-note theme which precedes each of the sixteen scenes he is in effect ratchetting up the tension, thus staying faithful to the title of Henry James's novella by literally turning the screw.

The Naxos recording below is excellent, but Britten's mono recording from 1954 is legendary - however, I can't get past the latter's dated sound, so I personally find it a pity that he never re-recorded the work during the stereo era.

_Gloriana_ - opera in three acts, after the biographical book _Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History _ by Lytton Strachey op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer] (1952-53):








***

(*** same recording etc. but the Decca _Gramophone Awards Collection_ re-release rather than the Argo original)

_The Turn of the Screw_ - chamber opera in two acts with prologue, after the novella by Henry James op.54 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1953-54):


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*

Symphony No.8 in C Minor, Op.65
Symphony No. 11 in G minor Op. 103; The Year 1905

_The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - operas part four today.
> 
> By 1953 the 39 year-old Britten was arguably the UK's leading composer, but he had acquired enemies amongst the reactionaries within the establishment. This faction deemed Britten and his music to be 'too clever by half', and that he had been elevated to his lofty position prematurely and without any genuine justification.
> 
> Furthermore, Britten was resented for his homosexuality, and his war-time pacifistic stance and numerous left-leaning associations were regarded with suspicion. Becoming the youngest ever Companion of Honour must have annoyed the stuffed-shirts even more. And how they must have collectively gagged on their Chateau d'Expensive when they found out that Britten the Queer Conchie Upstart had received a commission to write an opera specifically for the forthcoming celebrations surrounding the coronation of Elizabeth II, but then gleefully savoured a much sweeter cup when he got what they thought to be a long-overdue comeuppance as a result.
> 
> The opera was _Gloriana_, the subject was Queen Elizabeth I, and it failed for two reasons. First of all, the majority of the bigwigs which made up the audience at the Royal Gala premiere at Covent Garden would probably have preferred a champagne and lobster-fuelled jolly at Ascot racecourse or the Savoy Grill rather than being bored to death at the opera house all evening. Secondly, those who actually were looking forward to an opera based on Lizzie 2's illustrious Tudor ancestor were probably expecting a dazzling ultra-patriotic pageant extolling the glorious reign of the Virgin Queen in particular and the everlasting might of this sceptred isle in general. What they got instead was a non-sycophantic depiction of a notoriously capricious human being who was torn between marriage to her nation while harbouring a deep desire for a dashing but dangerous courtier.
> 
> _Gloriana_ was never destined to go down well with the assembled great and good, however indifferent they may have been towards opera in the first place, and amidst the fallout the art critics also got their knives out. Britten was obviously piqued by it all - it was one of only two operas from _Peter Grimes_ onwards which he never recorded himself, the other being _Death in Venice_ when his health was irrevocably failing.
> 
> It may have been a simple case of the right work for the wrong time and place but Britten had undoubtedly misread the brief. That said, _Gloriana_'s no-holds-barred portrayal of the queen's foibles and its convincing recreation of Elizabethan-era musical forms have stood the test of time far better than if the composer had simply dished up the kind of dated sub-Elgarian flag-waving guff that was supposed to have been more in keeping with the mood of the occasion. For a short time Britten's naysayers were cock-a-hoop, but with his next opera return to critical favour was restored. That Companion of Honour medal was to stay around his neck after all.
> 
> In musical terms _The Turn of the Screw_ was arguably Britten's most modern-sounding opera to date. It was certainly the most sinister - a stifling atmosphere of eeriness and evil permeates the whole work, and even the locale of the elegant manor house with its picturesque grounds gives off a sense of isolation and menace. Quint, the estate valet whose ghost now possessed one of the two children living at the house, must rank among opera's most unsavoury villains, especially when bearing in mind what kind of relationship he may have had with the child while he was alive. The scene in which the other ghost, that of the former governess Miss Jessel, manifests itself for the first time at the far side of the lake is genuinely chilling. Britten's musical treatment throughout is the composer at his most inventive - for example, by tweaking the twelve-note theme which precedes each of the sixteen scenes he is in effect ratchetting up the tension, thus staying faithful to the title of Henry James's novella by literally turning the screw.
> 
> The Naxos recording below is excellent, but Britten's mono recording from 1954 is legendary - however, I can't get past the latter's dated sound, so I personally find it a pity that he never re-recorded the work during the stereo era.
> 
> _Gloriana_ - opera in three acts, after the biographical book _Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History _ by Lytton Strachey op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer] (1952-53):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording etc. but the Decca _Gramophone Awards Collection_ re-release rather than the Argo original)
> 
> _The Turn of the Screw_ - chamber opera in two acts with prologue, after the novella by Henry James op.54 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1953-54):


I think *Gloriana* is still very underrated. I first saw it many moons ago in a splended English National Opera production, with Sarah Walker as Elizabeth, a production that was also commited to video. I remember really liking it at the time and I still do. It's a shame it had to wait so long for a recording to do it justice. The Mackerras one with Josephine Barstow is wonderful, superbly cast from top to bottom.

*The Turn of the Screw* was the first Britten opera I ever saw (in an eerily atmospheric production by Anthony Besch, with Catherine Wilson as the Governess) and it had a huge impression on me. I would have been in my late teens or very eary twenties. The sound on the old Britten recording doesn't bother me unduly and I must say it's good to hear for once English so clearly and naturally sung. You really don't need to follow with a libretto. All the singers have excellent diction. I used to have the Colin Davis recording on LP (it was used as the soundtrack for a film) but I always found it much harder to hear the words.


----------



## haydnguy

Looking through the pile I found this gem of a CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss- Horn Concertos 1 & 2 and Franz Strauss: Horn Concerto

Ravel: Concerto for the Left hand (Katchen )Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue

(Barry Tuckwell) (Julius Katchen)

Recorded: 1966-07-04
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms, Symphony No.2, Karajan, disc 8 from the 38-CD Symphony Edition. The sound is superb.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Strauss last night (it was very good) and the Mahler today - it is good but there are quite a few that I prefer.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> I love her. My favourite living pianist.


I'm waiting for this box


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Looking through the pile I found this gem of a CD.


I just bought this. Love it, though the Violin Concerto with Oistrakh and Mitropoulos is not my favorite recording. (That would be Vengerov/Rostropovich/London on Teldec). That Cello Concerto is an amazing performance though, from all forces involved. I really want to hear Rostropovich play the second Shostakovich CC now. I also want to hear more Ormandy Shostakovich. He seems to have a real knack for 20th C. Russian music.


----------



## canouro

*Ginastera ‎- Panambí, Estancia*
Gisèle Ben-Dor, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Reinecke: Trio in A Minor, Op. 188 & Herzogenberg: Trio in D Major, Op. 61. Barry Tuckwell, Ingo Goritzki & Ricardo Requejo. Remembering Barry Tuckwell. The Reinecke is a beautiful piece, if you've never heard it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Argerich*


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Preludes, Livre II

Robert Casadesus

Recorded 1945

Leaving aside for a moment the ongoing argument as to whether Livre I or Livre II is the stronger of the 2 sets of Debussy's preludes, I have to say that Casadesus' interpretations are both idiosyncratic and satisfying. "La Puerta Del Vino" is even more sinister than usual and "La Terrasse Des Audiences Du Clair De Lune" is particularly otherworldly. It's also interesting to note that the whole set of both preludes easily fits onto a single CD, clocking in at somewhat under 70 minutes. The same is true of Walter Gieseking's 1953-1954 set and Marcelle Meyer's 1956 set, which suggests that slower performances of both sets requiring two CDs to contain them are a more modern innovation.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129077


*Franz Liszt*

Piano Concerto No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2
Totentanz (Danse macabre)

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, conductor
Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms, Symphony No.4, Karajan, disc 8 from the 38-CD Symphony Edition. Again, such an excellent, crisp, and spacious recording. I must admit, I am now a Karajan believer.


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Overture to "Les francs-juges" (Davis/RCA)
Alkan - Le festin d'Esope from "12 Etudes, Op. 39" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Lalo - Piano Trio #1 (Leonore PT/Hyperion)
Saint-Saens - Phaeton (Soustrot/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla.


----------



## robin4

*W.A.Mozart: Concertone in C major for two violins and string orchestra K.190 (1774)*

Aysylu Sayfullina, Elizaveta Petrova - violins

Singolo Orchestra, St.Petersburg

Conductor - Jury Ushchapovsky



There was a vogue in the middle of the last half of the eighteenth century for concertos featuring more than one soloist. Usually these were called by the name *"sinfonia concertante,"* the term that Mozart himself employed elsewhere.

But his *earliest attempt *at a multiple-soloist concerto was called a*"concertone"*, which is simply the word "concerto" with an added suffix that in Italian denotes largeness.

Here it means a concerto which has more than expected, namely, *not only an official second violin solo part*, but also frequent additions of two more solo parts (the* principal cello and the first oboe)* from the orchestra.

This is Mozart's fourth entirely original concerto of any sort, written in Salzburg in 1774 (between the first and second violin concertos), and it highlights a period of rapid growth in his compositional imagination.

It is not only the added solo parts that makes this a "large concerto"; Mozart uses a fairly full wind section of two oboes, two bassoons, two horns, and two trumpets, in addition to timpani.



_"To talk well and eloquently is a very great art, but that an equally great one is to know the right moment to stop."

Mozart Wolfgang Amadeus

_


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite Carter, Variations for Orchestra, on Arkiv CD-R. That cover photo is a knockout!


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129077
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 1
> Piano Concerto No. 2
> Totentanz (Danse macabre)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa, conductor
> Krystian Zimerman, piano
> 
> 1988


This one is reference recording. The most academic but beautiful performance ever, for my Master's concerts. Maybe Richter's Performance of the 1st is more interesting for the experienced listeners, because the Russian has found a somehow new way of approach outside the books, maybe Julius performance has this peculiar English idiom and freshness, like the soil after the heavy rain, but the performance of Krystian is touching the core of everything and ensembles harmonically beauty and musical correctness to superlative degree. Seiji (who has little to do with my Master) follows Krystian's performance and that's enough. This one is toping every selection (also Daniel's performances are on the same path, but not so beautiful all together) ever made for these works.


----------



## canouro

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
Henryk Szeryng, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Walter Hendl


----------



## Enthusiast

1st, 2nd and 4th concertos from Brautigam's second Beethoven cycle .. this one using forte piano and HIP band. Quite different from his Steinway recordings of ten years ago (and they were quite different to most others!) ... but lots of good things here too including wonderful rapport and chemistry with the conductor/orchestra ... I need to hear them all again (no sweat!) but good they certainly are in a gentle and sometimes joyful way ... there is some intensity when you need it but a lot of it is quite gentle Beethoven ... and crystal clear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Profiev*

Iwan the Terrible


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Adam's Lament*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.21-25


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven's opus 131 - three recordings*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 14 in C sharp minor, op.131









Budapest String Quartet









Vlach Quartet









Endellion String Quartet *

Two historical recording and a modern recording, the intonation problems of the Budapest cannot be overlooked but it is a sentimental favorit, the Vlach and the Endellion I think will both repay repeated listens, the Endellion may be my new favorite cycle.


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to more operas was my New Year resolution. This was fun!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Piano Music*

Jordi Maso playing on the Naxos label.


----------



## Malx

Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition - in both the original piano version and Ashkenazy's own orchestration, which is interesting to hear from time to time. 
A little more understated than Ravel's, in places perhaps more Russian/Slavic in nature, and well worth hearing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one again! Real spooky music. Contemporary improvisation on a worn out organ in an abandoned church in Transylvania.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have half an hour to spare and having just read of the passing of Barry Tuckwell thought I would give his account of the Britten Serenade - a work I believe he made his own and was never bettered in (not even by Dennis Brain in his earlier recording with Britten and Pears) - a spin. RIP Barry Tuckwell.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 2, 4, 9*
Peter Maag, Orchestra Di Padova E Del Veneto

2 and 4 sounded excellent, and 9 was good but lacking that ephemeral something to launch it into the stratosphere.


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 2, 4, 9*
> Peter Maag, Orchestra Di Padova E Del Veneto
> 
> 2 and 4 sounded excellent, and 9 was good but lacking that ephemeral something to launch it into the stratosphere.


That particular disc (the 2nd and 4th) is one of my own personal favourite recordings.....glad you enjoyed it.

A difficult, tiring and yet rewarding week is concluded with Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O. performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## Malx

Khachaturian, Piano Concerto in D flat major - Boris Berezovsky, Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Liss.

I enjoyed this much more than the same team in the Tchaikovsky first concerto I listened to the other evening. Berezovsky seemed to be immersed in this work and the orchestra likewise, it was also a better recording - very enjoyable.


----------



## Helgi

Started my day with Beethoven string trios on the commute (Kogan, Barshai, Rostropovich 1960) and then:

*Fauré Requiem*
Choir of King's College, Cambridge & Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment w/Stephen Cleobury (2014)

*Fauré Requiem*
Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini (1986)
Kathleen Battle & Andreas Schmidt

*Mozart Requiem*
Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner (1987)

*Beethoven Symphony No.3*
Orchestra Revolutionnaire et Romantique, Gardiner (1994)

*Beethoven Symphony No.3*
Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan (1990?)

*Beethoven Symphony No.7*
Vienna Philharmonic, Karajan (1960)


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace's post of this CD reminded me that now is the time to revisit this.










Mahler 8
Jascha Horenstein, conductor
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quintet in C*

My used CD store had this marked down to 25 cents. I had to remedy that travesty and give it a good home.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
> 
> Friends and frequent recital partners Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud are reunited here for an album conceived as a collection of short stories, presenting both celebrated and little- known masterpieces of the repertory.
> 
> Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
> Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
> Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
> Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
> Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
> Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
> Kreisler: Liebesfreud
> Kreisler: Liebesleid
> Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
> Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
> Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
> Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
> Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
> Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
> Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
> Vecsey, F: Valse triste
> Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


This is great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## starthrower

Sorry about the massive image but I suppose it fits these massive works. I should probably seek out some of Brahms solo piano stuff. That's my intuitive feelings listening to these concertos.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129106


*Johannes Brahms*

Fantasias, op. 116
Intermezzos, op. 117
Clavierstücke, op. 118
Clavierstücke, op. 119

Stephen Hough, piano

2020


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Berg -- String Quartet
Beethoven --String Quartet Op 74 'Harp'
Bartok -- String Quartet No 1

Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Forsooth

*Christopher Simpson: The Four Seasons*
The Sirius Viols: Hille Perl, Marthe Perl & Frauke Hess
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
_Christopher Simpson (1602/1606-1669) was an English musician and composer, particularly associated with music for the viola da gamba._

*Benjamin Britten: Les Illuminations et al*
Ian Bostridge tenor - - Berliner Phil, Simon Rattle, dir.
Label: Warner Classics

This is the first time I've seriously listened to Ian Bostridge. His voice insistently reminded me of another voice from the past, but the name and face eluded me. Sometime after the album ended, the name and face suddenly appeared. It was Bobby Short, the popular NY jazz singer and pianist. I found some clips of Mr. Short on YT and, sure enough, there were, to my ears, several distinct similarities.

I won't leave any links because I'm quite sure this is of no interest to anyone but me; nor might anyone else hear any resemblance between the two voices. 










*Bobby Short (1924-2005)*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas 
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Enjoying this quite a bit:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Images pour orchestre. Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. I need to school myself more on Debussy's orchestral music; I hardly know any of it. Is there any good box set, or 2CD?



starthrower said:


> Sorry about the massive image but I suppose it fits these massive works. I should probably seek out some of Brahms solo piano stuff. That's my intuitive feelings listening to these concertos.


I really like Wilhelm Kempff and Glenn Gould in the late piano pieces, opus 116, 117, 118 and 119. I think you will like this music. It was the fantastic Gould 10 Intermezzi recording that really opened my eyes to the beauty of Brahms, but these days I am listening to more of Kempff. Anyway, I really like that Gilels recording of the 2nd piano concerto; I need to hear him play the 1st again soon.


----------



## starthrower

> Claude Debussy: Images pour orchestre. Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. I need to school myself more on Debussy's orchestral music; I hardly know any of it. Is there any good box set, or 2CD?


I recommend the Jean Martinon Debussy/Ravel set. 8 CDs for about 20 dollars.
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Rave...prefix=debussy+orchestral+,popular,174&sr=1-2


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Georg Pisendel, Anton Steck, Christian Rieger ‎- Violin Sonatas
Label: cpo ‎- 999 982-2

Some good German Baroque ...


----------



## 13hm13

Cornelis Dopper - Symphonies Nos.3 & 6 - Matthias Bamert/
Residentie Orchestra The Hague
2002 Chandos 24bit/96khz


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Ralph Vaughn Williams:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40/ Koechlin: Quatre Petites Pièces/ Banks Horn Trio

Barry Tuckwell (horn), Brenton Langbein (violin) & Maureen Jones (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129106
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Fantasias, op. 116
> Intermezzos, op. 117
> Clavierstücke, op. 118
> Clavierstücke, op. 119
> 
> Stephen Hough, piano
> 
> 2020


Did you like it? 
( I think it's stunning)


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Symphony No. 2, Op. 2/ Roussel: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53

Orchestre National de France- Charles Dutoit


----------



## Biwa

Il giardino dei sospiri

Benedetto Marcello: Arianna abbandonata - Cantata
Leonardo Vinci: Sinfonia from Maria dolorata - Oratorio
Francesco Gasparini: 'Ombre, cure sospetti' from Atalia
Leonardo Leo: 'Or ch'è dal sol difesa' from Angelica e Medoro
George Frideric Handel: Sinfonia from Agrippina, Ero e Leandro or Qual ti riveggio, oh Dio - Cantata, HWV 150

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)
Collegium 1704
Václav Luks (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts Emmanuel Chabrier

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi

Bourrée Fantasque
Danse Slave
España
Fête Polonaise
Gwendoline Overture
Habanera
Joyeuse Marche
L'Etoile (opera)
L'Etoile: Overture
Lamento
Le Roi Malgré Lui
Suite Pastorale


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn.


----------



## Rogerx

Boito: Mefistofele

Norman Treigle (bass), Tom Allen (tenor), Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Josella Ligi (soprano), Plácido Domingo (tenor), Delia Wallis (mezzo-soprano), Heather Begg (mezzo-soprano),
London Symphony Orchestra, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, Ambrosian Singers- Julius Rudel


----------



## Malx

On hearing of his passing I felt the need to play something by Barry Tuckwell this morning:

Britten, Serenade.
Brahms, Horn trio.
Knussen, Horn Concerto.

























RIP.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dazzling performances from the wonderful Martha Argerich.


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Girolamo Kapsperger:

Music from Libro's primo & quarto d'intavolatura di chitarone

Jonas Nordberg (theorbo)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the only stereo recording we have of Mravinsky conducting Shostakovich's 5th, a work he was so much associated with. It's not exactly state of the art but perfectly acceptable, and the performance is a knock out.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporary Concertos by Abrahamsen: Left, Alone/ Pesson: Future is a faded song// Strasnoy: Kuleshov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Brand new !


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Ravel*

Fêtes (from Nocturnes)
(arr.Ravel for 2 pianos)
Anton Gerzenberg, Martha Argerich

Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Evgeni Bozhanov, Geza Hosszu-Legocky

Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Stephen Kovacevich, Martha Argerich

Debussy: Sonata for Violoncello and Piano in D Minor
Mischa Maisky, Martha Argerich

Ravel: La Valse
Nicholas Angelich, Martha Argerich

Sonata for Violin & Cello
Edgar Moreau, Alexandra Conunova

Lovely Martha,her favorite composer is Beethoven,Schumann she felt very deeply,she likes to play Shostakovich and the funny Prokofiev.
It is remarkable that she recorded so little of the Beethoven sonatas,maybe she is too much in awe to play them.


----------



## canouro

*Smetana*
Richard III Op. 11
Wallensteins Lager Op. 14 
Hakon Jarl Op. 16
Prager Karneval

*Janáček*
Sinfonietta

_Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik_


----------



## Enthusiast

I got up early today. Roussel's 3rd from Bernstein (NYPO) - it is today's Saturday Symphony - an excellent symphony. Followed by Svetlanov in London giving us some really good Prokofiev and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My daily Stockhausen.


----------



## Merl

One of the CDs I picked up in my haul last week. Niiice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Merl said:


> One of the CDs I picked up in my haul last week. Niiice.
> 
> View attachment 129129


An incendiary performance of the Rachmaninov. Just thrilling. Enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, Künstlerfestzug; Tasso

Staatskapelle Weimar, Knabenchor der Jenaer Philharmonie, Damen des Opernchores des Deutschen Nationaltheaters Weimar, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

The walk to the Paradise Garden
A song of Summer
Irmelin Prélude
Late Swallows
London Symphony Orchestra & Hallé Orchestra John Barbirolli


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Delius*
> 
> The walk to the Paradise Garden
> A song of Summer
> Irmelin Prélude
> Late Swallows
> London Symphony Orchestra & Hallé Orchestra John Barbirolli


Delius is really growing on me.










*Frederick Delius*: On Seeing the First Cuckoo in Spring. Neville Marriner, Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields.


----------



## canouro

*Kodály*
Psalmus Hungaricus
Marosszék Dances
Galánta Dances
_
András Molnár, Hungarian State Chorus, Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer_


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Wq. 164 (H466)
Oboe Concerto in E flat major, Wq. 165 (H468)
Sinfonia in G major, Wq. 180 (H655)
Symphony in F major, Wq. 181 (H656)

Gramophone Magazine January 2020

Mingling athletic precision and devil-may-care abandon, the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin relish the music's seething energy and harmonic and dynamic shocks...Löffler is all you could ask in this repertoire, phrasing and colouring with spontaneous flair, bringing a twinkling sense of fun (not a word readily associated with CPE) to the finales and a singing eloquence to the slow movements.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129132


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaise No. 1 in C sharp minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 1 in A major, op. 40, "Military"
Polonaise No. 2 in C minor, op. 40
Polonaise in F sharp minor, op. 44, "Tragic"
Polonaise in A flat major, op. 53, "Heroic"
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat major, op. 61

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Did you like it?
> ( I think it's stunning)


Yes, very much. We agree!


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms, Symphony No. 2, Karajan, disc 8 from the 38-CD Symphony Edition. The recording is so good that I'm even enjoying Brahms.


----------



## Jacck

*Helmut Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern*
Staatsorchester Stuttgart, Lothar Zagrosek
I actually managed to listen to the whole opera. It was enjoyable, if one can reconceptualize the notion of music. Because this type of music is more related to ASMR art than to the classical musical tradition with melody, harmony etc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129133


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, op. 45
Symphony in E minor, "Gaelic," op. 32

Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor
Alan Feinberg, piano

2003


----------



## millionrainbows

Haydn, The Paris Symphonies, Karajan, disc 21 of 5 Haydn CDs from the 38-CD Symphony Edition. The recording is crisp and airy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Lisette Oropesa (sopranos), Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura (contraltos), Anthony Dean Griffey (tenor), Markus Werba (baritone), John Relyea (bass)

The American Boychoir, Philadelphia Orchestra, The Choral Arts Society of Washington, Westminster Symphonic Choir
Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Recorded: 2016-03-13
Recording Venue: Verizon Hall, Kimmel Center, Philadelphia


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Koanga

As it turned out, "Koanga" had several things going for it. Its libretto deals with slavery, racism and revolt. It probably is the first opera to deal with the Negro; nor has it had many successors.

The action concerns a slave who is goaded into rebellion, casts voodoo spell over the plantation and finally kills the overseer who lusts after his beloved. He is captured, flayed to death, and his wife kills herself. For its day, this was strong stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part five. Two of Britten's most loveable works.

_Noye's Fludde_ - music-theatre in one act for community performance op.59 [Libretto: adapted from the biblical story featured in English Miracle Plays, Moralities and Interludes; Specimens of the Pre-Elizabethen Drama by Alfred W. Pollard] (1957-58):










_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - opera in three acts, after the play by William Shakespeare op.64 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten/Peter Pears] (1963-64):


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rtnrlfy

I seem to be on a Brahms kick this morning... started with some piano quartets, now moved on to the cello sonatas.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I got up early today. Roussel's 3rd from Bernstein (NYPO) - it is today's Saturday Symphony - an excellent symphony. Followed by Svetlanov in London giving us some really good Prokofiev and Rachmaninov.
> 
> View attachment 129127
> 
> 
> View attachment 129128


That Svetlanov disc is a stunner!


----------



## Malx

I'm in the mood for some what I consider 'core repertoire', starting with Schumann's third Symphony from the Vienna PO and Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> That Svetlanov disc is a stunner!


It certainly is .... my favourite recording for both works.


----------



## robin4

*Ludwig van Beethoven: 9 Variations in C minor on a March by Ernst Dressler, WoO 63*

Charif Inskul

Beethoven's 9 Variations on a March by Ernst Dressler in C minor, his *first ever document composition,* written when he was only *12 years old.*

This theme and variations, composed in 1783 when Beethoven was just 12 years old, showcase exactly how clever he was, even as a comparative novice.

There are clever harmonies, hints at his later stormy musical character and some delightful melodic phrasing - all the hallmarks of Beethoven's adult style. Even on this first documented composition, his genius is in full view.



_"To play a wrong note is insignificant; to play without passion is inexcusable."

Ludwig van Beethoven_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
Grand Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Gauk, cond. 1959

*CD #2 FROM:









*


----------



## Enthusiast

And today's opera was ...









An enjoyable listen .. and a long one.


----------



## Dimace

With Beethoven, is well known, I have my own opinion. When everybody goes for Karajan or Leni, I go to Scherchen. And when many worship Furtie I call the *Otmar Suitner.* *This one is GOLD.* Very big performance, *HUGE sound*! Everything TOP! You can (and MUST) have this one in CD (Europe, bargain) in Japan CD (quite expensive) or 2XLP (quite expensive and difficult to be found as complete set - OBI etc and in pristine condition). The *DENON *name, as always, is quality warranty. One of the most highly appreciated* Beethoven's 9th* out there and excellent addition to your collection.


----------



## Malx

R Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie Op 64 - Vienna PO, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first 3 Bachianas from this ...









All my music today has had big, rich tunes.


----------



## D Smith

Roussel: Symphony No. 2 Marek Janowski & Orchestre philharmonique de Radio France. For Saturday Symphony. Excellent recording of a work that's difficult to get right.










Other recent listening.

Haydn: Symphonies 93, 96-98, 102. Adam Fischer.










Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 3. Maazel, Vienna.










Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos 1 & 3. Daniil Trifonov, The Philadelphia Orchestra & Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> Recent listing.
> 
> Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique. Colin Davis. Concertgebouw. I had recently revisited the Xavier-Roth recording (one of the best albums from 2019 imo) and was curious how the venerable Davis would hold up as it had been a while since I heard it. Very very well as it turns out: fresh, lively and the orchestra sounds superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphonies 4 & 9. Haitink. London Philharmonic. Excellent accounts especially of the ninth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miaskovsky. Symphonies 1 & 13. Alexander Rudin, Ural Youth Symphony Orchestra. It's great to have more recordings of Miaskovsky other than Svetlanov. This youthful orchestra does a fine job with the early first symphony as well as the seminal 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint-Saëns: Orchestral Works. Malmö Symphony Orchestra & Jun Markl. Exceedingly pleasant works to listen to, well performed by Markl and Malmö. I've heard several recordings now by Malmö and all have been first rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respighi: Vetrate Di Chiesa - Impressioni Brasiliane - Rossiniana. Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic. Another sparkling recording from Falletta


Terrific program!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto.*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

In addition to this week's Saturday Symphony (Roussel #2 - the Janowski recording, which I thoroughly enjoyed), I've been reveling in this live concert recording featuring Stephen Hough, Michael Collins, and Andrei Ioniță performing Schumann, Frühling, and Brahms.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000d8zp


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Concerto for Piano & Orchestra in G major + Valses nobles et sentimentales - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.
Ravel, Concerto for the Left Hand in D major - LSO, Pierre Boulez.
Piano played exquisitely by Krystian Zimermann.

Disc 6 from this fine boxed set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4
*

There's Jochum with the Concertgebouw, there's Jochum with Dresden, and then there's this one with the Berlin Phil. Bruckner fans need all three, IMO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

I really enjoyed the third act of Koanga,I love it. #45143

Gaspard de la Nuit
Sonatine
Valses Nobles et Sentimentales


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Krivine.


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no.5 "Emperor"









Murray Perahia

Bernard Haitink 
Concertgebouw Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Sacred Music*


----------



## Malx

Samuel Barber, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Sibelius- Symphony No. 4*

Vladimir Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Orchestra

I truly believe that one's appreciation for Sibelius grows when one experiences the visceral poetry of -18 degree (F) windchills, as it is today in the Great White North. The third movement of this symphony is currently painting a highly accurate sonic portrait of the view from my window. Oh, and Ashkenazy's Sibelius is wonderful, by the way- big-boned, beautifully-phrased, yet appropriately raw.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503









Edwin Fischer

Josef Krips
Philharmonia Orchestra *

recorded London 10 October 1947


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Dimace said:


> With Beethoven, is well known, I have my own opinion. When everybody goes for Karajan or Leni, I go to Scherchen. And when many worship Furtie I call the *Otmar Suitner.* *This one is GOLD.* Very big performance, *HUGE sound*! Everything TOP! You can (and MUST) have this one in CD (Europe, bargain) in Japan CD (quite expensive) or 2XLP (quite expensive and difficult to be found as complete set - OBI etc and in pristine condition). The *DENON *name, as always, is quality warranty. One of the most highly appreciated* Beethoven's 9th* out there and excellent addition to your collection.


I'd never heard of Suitner so I looked him up on Spotify. Couldn't find this disc but did find another DENON disc of Beethoven's 6th and 8th symphonies which I'm currently enjoying very much.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Almost missed it!  Happy birthday Emmanuel!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129161


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## 13hm13

Symphonic fantasy, op. 31 (publ. 1899) [12:54]. on:

Richard Franck - Orchesterwerke (Fifield, Wettstein, Ströble)


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. in B-flat maj. (lovely adagio!)... on:

E.Franck - Violin Concerto in D, Symphony op.52 - Hans-Peter Frank


----------



## WVdave

Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2
Sviatoslav Richter
Melodiya/Angel ‎- SRC-4120, 3 × Vinyl, LP, US, 1974.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Unfinished Piano Sonata in C major, D 612/613. Marta Deyanova. An excellent performance, full of passion, intensity, and life.



RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129161
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
> 
> Kristóf Baráti, violin
> Klára Würtz, piano
> 
> 2014


An amazing CD! This duo has great chemistry. I might have to put on one of the violin sonatas after this Schubert ends.


----------



## Rmathuln

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> I'd never heard of Suitner so I looked him up on Spotify. Couldn't find this disc but did find another DENON disc of Beethoven's 6th and 8th symphonies which I'm currently enjoying very much.


Try his Dvořák.
Top notch!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Music for Kotzebue's "König Stephan" Op. 117

Claus Obalski (narrator), Roland Astor (narrator), Ernst Oder (narrator), Angela Eberlein (narrator)
Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, The Key Ensemble
Leif Segerstam

Es ist vollbracht WoO 97
Germania WoO 94
Ihr weisen Gründer, WoO 95
Leonore Prohaska WoO 96
Music for Kotzebue's "König Stephan" Op. 117
Opferlied Op. 121b


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Anton Rubinstein: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2; Three Serenades

Three Serenades


----------



## Rogerx

Ivan Bessonov plays Chopin

Ivan Bessonov (piano)

Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor 'Revolutionary'
Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Polonaise No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 44
Waltz No. 5 in A flat major, Op. 42
Ivan Bessonov: Giraffe
Ivan Bessonov: Waltz in A minor
Ivan Bessonov: Waltz in B minor


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Rmathuln said:


> Try his Dvořák.
> Top notch!


Will do!

Current listening:

Bax, Tintagel
Delius, The Walk to the Paradise Gardens; A Song of Summer; Irmelin Prelude; La Calinda; In a Summer Garden
Ireland, A London Overture

Sir John Barbirolli, LSO


----------



## Biwa

Nicolas Chedeville: Sonata VI from Il pastor Fido
Anne Danican Philidor: Sonata pour la Flute a bec from 1er Livre de Pieces
Charles Dieupart: Premiere Suite from 6 Suites de Clavecin
Marin Marais: Couplets de folies (Les folies d'Espagne) from Pieces de viole, Livre II
Jacques-Martin Hotteterre: Troisième Suite. Sonate from Deuxième Livre de Pieces
Jean-Marie Leclair: Sonata XI from Second Livre de Sonates
Michel Blavet: Sonata II from Troisième Livre de Sonates 
Andre Cheron: Sonata III from Sonates en duo et en trio

Dan Laurin (recorder)
Anna Paradiso (harpsichord)
Domen Marinčič (cello)


----------



## Helgi

Hope it's okay to post this here. Current listening and watching?

I've been watching concerts on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall. First up, Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 w/Kirill Petrenko and Daniel Barenboim. And then K. Petrenko's inaugural concert as chief conductor: Alban Berg's Lulu Suite and Beethoven's Symphony No. 9. Great stuff.










Looking forward to seeing more of BPO and Kirill Petrenko!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Malx

Sibelius Symphony No 7 - CBSO, Oramo.
As with much of this collection Oramo gives a very respectable performance that for me lacks that last 5-10% of something that makes the difference between very good and must have.
Excellent sound.


----------



## Malx

Helgi said:


> Hope it's okay to post this here. Current listening and watching?
> 
> I've been watching concerts on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall. First up, Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 w/Kirill Petrenko and Daniel Barenboim. And then K. Petrenko's inaugural concert as chief conductor: Alban Berg's Lulu Suite and Beethoven's Symphony No. 9. Great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of BPO and Kirill Petrenko!


If its classical and you are listening to it - post


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Claudio Arrau's wonderfully poetic and songlike performances of Chopin's _Nocturnes_ remind me that he loved opera, and especially admired Callas. Apparently he would play his students recordings of Callas singing Bellini to help them with their phrasing when playing Chopin, and we know that Chopin was hugely influenced by Bellini. These are not flashy performances, but thoughtful, dreamlike and poetic as Arrau draws you into his world of nighttime and shadows.


----------



## Faramundo

magnificent on a Sunday


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Guardian 5th March 2015

Ashkenazy's chronological trawl overlaps significantly with Garrick Ohlsson's survey of Scriabin's Poèmes...but Ashkenazy's approach is quite different - more reflective and sometimes indulgent, very much viewing these pieces through the prism of Romanticism rather than that of modernism.


----------



## Helgi

*Elgar* (Cello Concerto)
Sheku Kanneh-Mason, LSO w/Simon Rattle

My only experience with Elgar's cello concerto is du Pré, so this caught my interest - it went to #8 on the UK album charts apparently, a first in the top 10 for a classical music album since 1989.

A very talented young man! I'm curious to know the opinion of TC's string cognoscenti


----------



## Joe B

Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Russian National Orchestra and Moscow Synodal Choir in his "Stabat Mater" and "De Profundis":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My daily dose of Stockhausen


----------



## Enthusiast

Villa-Lobos Serestas from this ... I started off sampling it on Spotify, not intending to play it through but it is a delight and playing it through was not a burden!









Hindemith's symphony from Mathis der Maler is probably his best orchestral concert piece but played this well all these pieces are great!


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## Malx

Albert Roussel, Symphonies Nos 2 & 4 - Orchestre National de France, Charles Dutoit.
I played the 2nd as it was this weeks Saturday Symphony selection but just let the disc run on, so ended up listening to the 4th as well.


----------



## Vasks

_Big Bad Bruckner_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


>


I'd like to hear the orchestra that God is conducting right there.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part six: the three church parables.

Each of these church parables is about an hour long and for modest forces - between four to six solo voices, choir and seven or eight musicians - and were aimed at being performed at a smallish venue such as a church or hall, similar in concept to two earlier operas, _The Little Sweep_ and _Noye's Fludde_. Modest the forces may be but these three works are certainly not lacking in musical invention compared to his larger-scale operas. The imaginative use of percussion and the occasionally sparse textures bring Carl Orff's work to mind. Although Britten didn't compose all three with the intention that they should staged together I usually prefer to listen to them as an unconnected triptych.

_Curlew River_ op.71 [Libretto: William Plomer, based on the early 15th century Japanese Noh play _Sumidagawa_ (_Sumida River_) by Juro Motomasa] (1964):



_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ op.77 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Book of Daniel_] (1966):



_The Prodigal Son_ op.81 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Gospel of Luke_] (1968):


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I listened to the 3rd symphony believing it to be the saturday symphony but I was wrong. The SS was the _2nd _symphony. I've now listened to the correct one. A good symphony but not nearly as good as the 3rd!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet No. 12 in C minor (fragment), D703 'Quartettsatz'
String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D887

Gramophone Magazine February 2017

Even in a work as well known as the Quartettsatz they lend character through elasticity of phrasing, which nicely counterbalances the piece's inherent energy. But the main event is the G major Quartet...And very impressive it is too, spacious without ever sounding ponderous.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concertos Nos. 14, 15, 18*

Finally, after all this time, Malcom Bilson's fortepiano sounds good to me. At least I've made one breakthrough today.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3, Op. 8, 13 & 45

Haik Kazazyan (violin) & Philipp Kopachevsky (piano)

Violin Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 8
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45
Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3, Op. 8, 13 & 45


----------



## Jacck

*Sorabji - Symphonic Nocturne*
Lukas Huisman


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to 1, 2 and 4 the other day. Today it was 3 and 5. Definitely a long way from the more Romantic approach to these works but (as anyone who knows his Mozart concertos will know) Brautigam has lovely way with slow movements.


----------



## millionrainbows

Modern Classics, él Records, Cherry Red Dist., Jeux/Debussy, Rosenthal cond., rec. 1959. Although in the liner notes this piece is referred to as being in mono, it is in stereo.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concertos 25 & 20


----------



## Enthusiast

More Bachianas - 4 - 7 (disc 2 of the set):


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov Variations

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Trifonov: Rachmaniana


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok- Bluebeard's Castle*

Walter Berry, Christa Ludwig, Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra

A fun little opera, but I can't decide whether it's comic or grotesque! The Hungarian language, however, is a melodious and fascinating tongue to hear. Berry and Ludwig are both stellar.


----------



## robin4

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 'Resurrection' Mov V (finale)*

*Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela*

National Youth Choir of Great Britain

*Gustavo Dudamel, conductor*

Miah Persson, soprano

Anna Larsson, mezzo-soprano



What was created
Must perish,
What perished, rise again!
Cease from trembling!
Prepare yourself to live!

O Pain, You piercer of all things,
From you, I have been wrested!
O Death, You conqueror of all things,
Now, are you conquered!

With wings which I have won for myself,
In love's fierce striving,
I shall soar upwards
To the light which no eye has penetrated!

Die shall I in order to live.
Rise again, yes, rise again,
Will you, my heart, in an instant!

That for which you suffered,
To God shall it carry you!

Gustav Mahler





*John 11 New International Version (NIV)*

21 "Lord," Martha said to Jesus, "if you had been here, my brother would not have died.

22 But I know that even now God will give you whatever you ask."

23 Jesus said to her, "Your brother will rise again."

24 Martha answered, "I know he will rise again in the resurrection at the last day."

25 Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life. The one who believes in me will live, even though they die;

26 and whoever lives by believing in me will never die."


----------



## cougarjuno

Arthur Bliss - ballet Miracle in the Gorbals; Things to Come film music; Discourse.

I adore Bliss's music, all his works seem inspired. I've never heard anything of his that I didn't like.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Concerto for Piano, Violin and Cello in C major, op.56









Géza Anda
Wolfgang Schneiderhan 
Pierre Fournier

Ferenc Fricsay 
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester-Berlin*

more Beethoven...

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonata no.23 in F minor, op.57
Piano Sonata no.12 in A flat, op.26









Sviatoslav Richter *


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, op.22. Nikolai Lugansky. I was wondering how on earth Rachmaninov was going to take perhaps Chopin's most memorable, distinctly Chopinistic theme in his entire catalogue, and make it his own, but that's exactly what he's done here. What an excellent work. As for Lugansky, I think he needs no introduction, but he is phenomenal. One of the great Russian virtuosi of our time.


----------



## Dimace

This music isn't exactly my thing, but this one is beautiful. *Michael is TOP flautist* and the orchestra is very sweet. 1XPL from 1981 (Orbis) This one is very affordable and enjoyable. (*Concerti 76, 78, 79, 83 and 440 of Vivaldi * are presented here)


----------



## NightHawk

Last summer (2019) I visited the Aldeburgh Festival site onine and listened, enthralled, to a number of Mozart Piano Sonatas performed by the English pianist Christian Blackshaw who had been a featured performer at the festival. I was enthralled. I spent a small fortune (8 cds, no boxed set) on his live performances of all the Mozart Sonatas recorded in Wigmore Hall, London. I already owned the boxed sets of Christoph Eschenbach and Ingrid Haebler - but as I began to listen to the Blackshaw recordings I realized that I really did not care for his Mozart afterall - all the sonatas have good playing here and there, but quite generally the interpretations are limp, too legato i.e., lacking in crispness and vitality. Also, the dynamic range is centered between _mezzo piano_ and _mezzo forte_, only occasionally rising to a full _forte_. The word 'precious' comes to mind. I have returned to the Eschenbach with great relief and wonder why I was ever bewitched by Blackshaw's playing. So much for first impressions.


----------



## Guest

Bloch, with Jenny Lin










From the Concerto Sinfonique I conclude that Jenny Lin is a towering virtuoso. The piece is too bombastic for my taste. The concerto gross No 1 is a lovely piece and this is a superb performance.


----------



## NightHawk

*TO BIWA:*I'll be looking for the recording of the _Sonatas et Suites_ with Dan Laurin _et al_. He is a phenomenal artist who defies the limits of the recorder.


----------



## Joe B

David Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in three concertos by David Amram:









Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Honor Song for Sitting Bull (concerto for cello)
Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I wonder how well it works in the theatre? It is great to listen to.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rmathuln

*Smetana: Má Vlast*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, cond. 1971

UMG Japan SHM SACD

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H5VVTWD/



















Playing on Denon DVD 5910ci, which I use exclusively for SACD because of the discrete Burr Brown DAC chips, isolated audio circuitry, and massive power supply.

I am blown away.

Sounds absolutely amazing. clarity, detail, sound-stage, and dynamics all put other media versions of this recording to shame.

I suspect there will be many more of the SHM SACDs in my future.


----------



## Rmathuln

*R. Schumann: Fantasie in C major Op.17
Misc. works of Liszt, Chopin, Debussy, and Lyadov*
Vladimir Sofronitsky, piano
Recital 01/28/1952 Great Hall of the Leningrad Philharmonia

*CD #12 From:










Same as:









*


----------



## Malx

A fine concert featuring Sviatoslav Richter recorded by the BBC at the Royal Festival Hall on the 11th of June 1967.
Many of these ICA discs are well worth seeking out.


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert String Quartet in Cm "Quartettsatz " and String Quartet no 15 in Gm, most enjoyable 









Schumann Piano Trio in F, and Weber Clarinet Quintet in Bb. The Weber is lovely, lots of terrific moments 









Schumann Symphonies 1&2, and Genoveva Overture









Brahms Piano Concerto no 1









Mahler Symphony no 9. Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Helgi

Another Digital Concert Hall concert, this one from 2018:

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2*
Berlin Philharmonic w/Andris Nelsons
MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus, Lucy Crowe (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (contralto)

Excellent stuff, and Gerhild Romberger was great in Urlicht. I found out she did Das Lied von der Erde with LSO and Klaus Tennstedt, will definitely have a listen.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Japanese Melodies*
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Other accompaniests










*CD #14 FROM:








*


----------



## Forsooth

_I had a Field Day listening to..._
*John Field (1782-1837) - Complete Nocturnes*
Elizabeth Joy Roe, modern piano
Label: Decca

*Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759) - Variations*
Martin Stadtfeld, modern piano and 'adapter'
Label: Sony


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 (Asrael)" and "Legend of the Dead Victors":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Kuhnau*: Magnificat in C major. Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan. This is my first listen to anything Kuhnau, Bach's predecessor with the Leipzig Thomaskirche. I am enjoying it a lot more than I expected to. It's joyous, harmonically rich, inventive, and not boring, which is more so what I was expecting. I will have to keep this composer on my radar. Of course, my opinion could be swayed by a great performance, and Suzuki and the Collegium are certainly delivering just that, as per usual. He is one of the greatest Baroque musicians of our time.


----------



## Forsooth

*'Tis too late to be wise - string Quartets, etc. (Purcell, Locke, Blow, Haydn)*
Kitgut Quartet (feat. Amandine Beyer)
Label: Harmonia Mundi
_As I understand it, exploring purely polyphonic music as well as counterpunctual music (e.g., Haydn). Takeaway: It's all good._ 

*Il giardino dei sospiri (Marcello, Gasparini, Leo, Handel, Sarro)*
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo - Collegium 1704, Václav Luks, dir.
Label: PentaTone
_…a collection of scenes from secular cantatas or oratorios that glorify tragic love._


----------



## Joe B

Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in Hans Rott's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold, Bloch & Goldschmidt: Cello Concertos

Julian Steckel (cello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Zuill Bailey (cello)

Robin O'Neill conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Symphony No. 38 in D major K.504 "Prague"
Symphony No. 39 in E flat major K.543
Symphony No. 40 in G minor K.550
Symphony No. 41 in C major K.551 "Jupiter"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras (conductor)


----------



## Merl

I've had the notorious Kaplan Mahler 2 on the hard drive for years but never owned it on CD, until this weekend, when I picked it up at a charity shop for a quid. Listening to it again, I still think its a decent Mahler 2 and it takes about the length of the discs to read through the documentation you get with it. Lol.


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano)

Doric String Quartet

Violinist Jennifer Pike, pianist Tom Poster and the Doric String Quartet have done much more than scratch the surface of this piece...it is their handling of the gradually building tension in... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2013, More…


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Martha Argerich, Riccardo Chailly, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827/ Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828

Cédric Tiberghien (piano).


----------



## Rogerx

The Mystery on the Natural Trumpet

Stamitz ; Concerto in D major for Trumpet, Strings & B.c./. Johannes Matthias Sperger Concerto No. 1 in D major for Trumpet, 2 Horns, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c.: / Johannes Matthias Sperger Concerto No. 1 in D major for Trumpet, 2 Horns, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c./ Joseph Riepel Sinfonia „per la Processione Solemni" in C major for 3 Trumpets, Timpani, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c.: Andante /7. Johann Georg Lang Concerto in D major for Trumpet, Strings & B.c./10. Johannes Matthias Sperger Concerto No. 2 in D major for Trumpet, 2 Horns, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c.: Moderato 7
Johann Otto Concerto in E flat major for Trumpet, 2 Horns, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c.
_Krisztián Kováts_, Trumpet
(Barocktrompete 4-Loch Modell Krisztián Kováts von Blechblas-Instrumentenbau Egger)

Present as frequent JPC buyer


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich & Kodàly*

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor for piano, trumpet & strings, Op. 35

Sergei Nakariakov, Martha Argerich
Symphoniker Hamburg

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67

Alisa Weilerstein, Guy Braunstein, Martha Argerich

Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7

Alisa Weilerstein, Guy Braunstein


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick the Great: Flute Concertos & Symphonies

Manfred Friedrich (flute), Reinhart Vogel (harpsichord)

Kammerorchester "C.Ph.E.Bach", Hartmut Haenchen

Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major
Flute Concerto No. 3 in C major
Symphony in D Major
Symphony in G Major


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129200


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne Overture, op. 40
Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, op. 55
In the South Overture, op. 30
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, op. 63

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

recorded 1972, 1975, 1976, 1979; compilation 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Folies symphoniques & Ouvertures

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths

Some fun with this grey weather.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

My listening from the last day or so...





































I've had the Baker/Leppard CD in my stacks for years but only just put it in the player this weekend... a lovely recital, albeit with a few accompaniment bobbles.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov & Tchaikovsky*


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Rachmaninov & Tchaikovsky*


I only listened to the Rachmaninov this morning, but I was blown away. What a performance!! I remember not liking the Tchaikovsky but I'll need to revisit it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to hear a couple of the concertos from Brautigam's earlier (10 years ago) set on which he played a Steinway rather than a forte piano (like the newer set I was listening to over the last few days). These were (and still are!) remarkably fresh and lively accounts:









In comparison the new set is quieter and more chamber music like - and sounded more radical, challenging even - than these older performances.


----------



## Vasks

_Time for an opera..._


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov: The Carnegie Recital

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Chopin/ Liszt/ Medtner/ Scriabin.



> The Telegraph 21st November 2013
> 
> the torrents of octaves in ...the Liszt are astonishing in their brilliance, boldness and bravura. Rather, the key thing here is that Trifonov can harness his digital strength, stamina and skill to a highly developed sense of the music's expressive substance...a captivating recital brimful of character.


----------



## robin4

*J.S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue, BWV 1080 (Contrapunctus 1-9)*

*Glenn Gould *





The Art of Fugue (or The Art of the Fugue; German: Die Kunst der Fuge), BWV 1080, is an *incomplete musical work of unspecified instrumentation* by Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750). Written in the last decade of his life, The Art of Fugue is the culmination of Bach's experimentation with monothematic instrumental works.



This work consists of 14 fugues and 4 canons in D minor, each using some variation of a single principal subject, and generally ordered to increase in complexity.

"The governing idea of the work", as put by Bach specialist Christoph Wolff, "was an exploration in depth of the contrapuntal possibilities inherent in a single musical subject." The word "contrapunctus" is often used for each fugue.

Despite this controversy as to whether The Art of Fugue should be performed at all and, if so, on what instrument, the work has been performed and recorded by many different solo instruments and ensembles.

Conductors had mixed responses to Gould and his playing habits. George Szell, who led Gould in 1957 with the Cleveland Orchestra, remarked to his assistant,* "That nut's a genius."*

According to Peter Goddard, in 1955, Gould said, "my hysteria about eating...it's getting worse all the time." In 1956, he was also taking *Thorazine, an anti-psychotic medication*, as well as* reserpine, another anti-psychotic,* but one that can also be used to lower blood pressure.

Cornelia Foss has said that *Gould took a lot of antidepressants, which she blamed for his deteriorating mental state.*





_"I always assumed everybody shared my love for overcast skies. It came as a shock to find out that some people prefer sunshine."

Glenn Gould_


----------



## haydnguy

Continuing my journey of Liszt from the DG boxed set (see below)

*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 in E flat major*



> Liszt composed his Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major, S.124 over a 26-year period; the main themes date from 1830, while the final version is dated 1849. The concerto consists of four movements and lasts approximately 20 minutes. It premiered in Weimar on February 17, 1855, with Liszt at the piano and Hector Berlioz conducting.


*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in A major*



> Liszt wrote drafts for his Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in A major, S.125, during his virtuoso period, in 1839 to 1840. He then put away the manuscript for a decade. When he returned to the concerto, he revised and scrutinized it repeatedly. The fourth and final period of revision ended in 1861. Liszt dedicated the work to his student Hans von Bronsart, who gave the first performance, with Liszt conducting, in Weimar on January 7, 1857.]


*Totentaz*



> Totentanz (Liszt) Totentanz (English: Dance of the Dead): Paraphrase on Dies irae, or Danse macabre S.126, is the name of a symphonic piece for solo piano and orchestra by Franz Liszt, which is notable for being based on the Gregorian plainchant melody Dies Irae as well as for daring stylistic innovations.


Krystian Zimerman, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Not exactly an example of my usual listening or even comfort zone (a little too "churchy". I'm not sure if you are supposed to listen to lots of these together like this but it does build a cumulative impact.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part seven of seven today.

Written originally for the BBC, _Owen Wingrave_ is another of Britten's 'outsider' operas. The outsider here is the eponymous character who is expected to graduate from military college in order to uphold his family's illustrious martial tradition. A gifted student but realising he is not cut out for the army on moral grounds, the sensitive, poetry-loving and pacifistic Owen visits the ancestral pile where he informs family and guests that he does not intend to pursue a military career. This shocks the assembled company and the response is unsympathetic, especially that of his dour and hard-bitten grandfather who is Owen's polar opposite in terms of temperament. After declining one more chance to fall into line Owen is disinherited by his angry grandfather as well as having his courage questioned by others.

Stung by the accusations and taunts, Owen attempts to prove his mettle by spending the night alone in a supposedly haunted room where an ancestor allegedly killed his son and then died himself in mysterious circumstances. Later, one of the guests outside the haunted room screams, prompting Owen's grandfather to open the door to the room where he finds Owen on the floor dead. Owen has 'proved' himself but as the only heir to the Wingrave name his death has brought about the end of the family line.

_Death in Venice_ was an absolute corker with which to bring the curtain down on Britten's operatic career. Britten, perhaps anxious that he might not be in for the long haul due to a serious heart ailment, delayed his appointment with the scalpel in order to get the work finished. Britten superbly evokes both the attractions and the dangers of Venice, and the character of the aging writer von Aschenbach is brilliantly drawn, especially when his inner conflict between the aesthetic and the sensual manifests itself as an invisible contest played out by Apollo and Dionysus (there was perhaps more than a whiff of an autobiographical element here). The whole thing is perfectly complimented by Myfanwy Piper's vivid libretto.

The sessions on this excellent recording were overseen by the ailing composer, but by this time he was too unwell to conduct himself, so the task was placed in the more than capable hands of Steuart Bedford. Britten managed to attend the first performance at the Aldeburgh Festival and later saw it again in London, where, if I recall correctly what the _Penguin Opera Guide[/I had to say about it, Peter Pears in the punishing role of von Aschenbach gave 'the performance of his life'.

Owen Wingrave - opera in two acts, after the short story by Henry James op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1968-70):



Death in Venice - opera in two acts, after the novella by Thomas Mann op.88 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1971-73 - rev. by 1974):








_


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening:

Heinrich Schütz: St Matthew Passion, SWV 479, disk 6

















The Emergence & Heyday of Catharism - The Rise of Occitania. The Forgotten Kingdom, disk 1









Da Pacem (for peace)


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 7

Sir Thomas Beecham / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Live Recording - Festival Hall, London, November 8, 1959

This may be fastest Beethoven 7th I've ever heard, Beecham takes the first movement at an incredible pace.


----------



## Merl

Joe B said:


> Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


On the subject of Mahler's 6th, I've been listening to Inbal's most recent Mahler cycle today and I started with his Exton 6th, with the Tokyo Met SO and it's a cracker. Inbal doesn't hang about and labour the 6th with pedestrian speeds and sluggishness but rather gets the music moving and the results are excellent. The Tokyo forces play play beautifully and the recording has got to be one of the best I've heard of any orchestral piece. After this I'll be checking out the rest of this cycle because if its as good as this it may be a Mahler cycle to beat the best. Hugely recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Today's listening:
> 
> Heinrich Schütz: St Matthew Passion, SWV 479, disk 6
> 
> View attachment 129205
> 
> 
> View attachment 129206
> 
> 
> The Emergence & Heyday of Catharism - The Rise of Occitania. The Forgotten Kingdom, disk 1
> 
> View attachment 129208
> 
> 
> Da Pacem (for peace)
> 
> View attachment 129207


The Schütz Passion is nice


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 26-29


----------



## ldiat




----------



## 13hm13

Felix Mendelssohn --Twelve String Symphonies

London Festival Orchestra, Ross Pople (conductor)


----------



## 13hm13

1994 EMI CD remaster...
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Keeping myself awake on this holiday (for many other folks in the US but not for me) Monday afternoon with a new-to-me composer and recording...


----------



## Joe B

Rtnrlfy said:


> Keeping myself awake on this holiday (for many other folks in the US but not for me) Monday afternoon with a new-to-me composer and recording...


How is it? I've got this in my cart at prestomusic.com and wasn't sure whether or not to 'pull the trigger'. Your advice is welcome.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Enthusiast

This is probably my favourite Oedipus and may have been the first I heard - I remember a Supraphon LP in a cover that opened like a book but was made of slightly flimsy cardboard and was a very distinctive maroony red colour! - and it is excellent. The Symphony of Psalms that now couples it is not quite of the same quality but pretty good.


----------



## xankl

John Adams conducting the Berlin Philharmoniker in his Harmonielehrer


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms and Schubert at the Library of Congress*

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34

Franz Schubert 
"Trout" Quintet, op.114









The Budapest Quartet 
George Szell*

Brahms recorded 11 October 1945
Schubert recorded 16 May 1946


----------



## Malx

Krzysztof Penderecki, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Krzysztof Penderecki.


----------



## 13hm13

Erik Chisholm (1904-1965)
Piano Concertos
Danny Driver (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Rory Macdonald (conductor)

Well, "modernism" seem to be in the air today ...


----------



## millionrainbows

The Wine of Silence: Robert Fripp, Andrew Keeling, David Singleton, performed by The Metropole Orkest conducted by Jan Stulen


----------



## Malx

Prompted by the 'Late Mozart symphonies....your favorite recordings......' thread, one of my favourite sets - mono it may be but fine playing and interpretation makes for a special disc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129223


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Suites for Solo Cello

Janos Starker, cello

1997, reissued 2010


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My daily Stockhausen is for orchestra! Beautiful and intense as he can be. No electronics, but microphones, loudspeakers and mixer, that I can't figure out in my little studio.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. D-min. on this:

Contemporaries of Mozart - Vogler - Symphonies, Overtures and Ballets - Bamert


----------



## 13hm13

Duport - Concertos for Cello and Orchestra, Nos. 4-6 - Hörr


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Joe B said:


> How is it? I've got this in my cart at prestomusic.com and wasn't sure whether or not to 'pull the trigger'. Your advice is welcome.


I found it to be really lovely, a very different sound than I'm used to from the more traditional choral works I typically listen to. i'll definitely be listening to it again and exploring other works by Rautavaara.

FWIW this disc was one of the recommendations in an article several months ago in Gramophone about the growth of choral music from the Baltic region, which is how I came across it.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Paul Creston's "Symphony No. 3":










*The Nativity
The Crucifixion
The Resurrection*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening: Shostakovich and Schubert.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14. Teodor Currentzis, Yulia Korpacheva, Peter Migunov & MusicaAeterna. This is my favourite recording of this work, mostly because of the soloists whom I really like.










Schubert: Complete Works for Violin & Piano. Julia Fischer, Martin Helmchen. Exceptional playing from these two.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5. Previn/LSO. Along with Bernstein my favourite CD of this work. The orchestra really sounds stunning.










Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 959 and 960. Brendel. So insightful.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

A Symphony to Dante's "Divine Comedy" S109

Staatsopernchor Dresden
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli



> A Symphony to Dante's Divine Comedy, S.109, or simply the "Dante Symphony", is a program symphony composed by Franz Liszt. Written in the high romantic style, it is based on Dante Alighieri's journey through Hell and Purgatory, as depicted in The Divine Comedy. It was premiered in Dresden in November 1857, with Liszt himself conducting, and was unofficially dedicated to the composer's friend and future son-in-law Richard Wagner. The entire symphony takes approximately 45 minutes to perform.
> 
> Some critics have argued that the Dante Symphony is not so much a symphony in the classical sense as it is two descriptive symphonic poems.[1] Regardless, Dante consists of two movements, both in a loosely structured ternary form with little use of thematic transformation.


Below is a video clip of the first movement ("Inferno") from the CD I'm listening to.


----------



## millionrainbows

Interesting collection, good booklet with photos I've not seen. Historically significant recordings, probably for hard-core collectors like me.


----------



## 13hm13

Ferdinand Hérold - Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4 - Niquet


----------



## Dimace

It is my strong belief, that after Beethoven's Sonatas, my Master's Sonata in Bm is the most important sonata ever composed. Not only because of its musical elements, but mainly because of its originality. List, reinvents the art of sonata with this piece and drives this music form to the 20th century. *Dr. Pr. Herr Leslie Howard *is one of the best (maybe the best) List expert of our time (with Dr. Pr. Herr Jerome Rose) His analysis of this great work, which you will see in this video, is of the highest possible standards and, for you you know this work, a reason to neglect many performances out there. Despite I don't agree with some details of his analysis (25 min or about, is extreme fast for my taste and understanding, the Andante Sostenuto two themes is also something I don't agree, because the so called second theme is a mirror of the first, which, YES, isn't an introductory theme to the second one etc.) I must confess that this wonderful Master Servant is the one to be admired, embraced and endorsed to continue his perfect work and bring Liszt closer to us. Please take care of his notes for the articulation. They are result of MANY years of research. I prefer Krystian's articulation to be honest, which is the German way to perform the Sonata, but I found what he says correct. Julius made the same with the concerts (with articulation) and are SPECIAL, despite I'm voting again Krystian for these. In every case, after this video, many will think twice (I believe) to ''execute'' the Sonata, the way are doing.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 24, 25, 26, 27 & 28
Alred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducting; Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Duparc: Cello Sonata & Mélodies

Anne Le Bozec (piano), Tomomi Mochizuki (mezzo-soprano), Didier Henry (baritone), Alain Meunier (cello)

Au pays ou se fait la guerre
Cello Sonata in A minor
Chanson triste
Élégie
Extase
L'Invitation au voyage
La Fuite
La Vague et la Cloche
La Vie antérieure
Lamento
Le Galop
Le Manoir de Rosemonde
Phidylé
Romance de Mignon
Soupir
Testament


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concertos: Felix Klieser

Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian

Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53)
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Mozart: Fragment in E flat major, K370b
Mozart: Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## Rogerx

Bach:Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)

2 discs for a tenner, no brainier.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach[/B

English Suites Bob van Asperen








*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've always liked Shostakovich's 1st, but can anyone really take the 3rd seriously?

Excellent performances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Marinera

*Nox-Lux - France & England, 1200-1300*
Disk 5 from the set Knights, Maids and Miracles
La Reverdie


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> The Schütz Passion is nice


Schutz is one of the attractions of this set. Great box set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt*: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178. Martha Argerich.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor) performing; Kalkbrenner piano concertos 1 & 4

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have long had a soft spot for Britten's comic opera.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.5, op.74. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 4

Serge Koussevitzky / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Live Recording - Symphony Hall, Boston, March 6, 1943


----------



## Bourdon

*Chants d'Auvergne*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Ariettes Oubliées (6)
La Mer
Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Prelude to Penelope


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## millionrainbows

Disc 1. The opening track André Hodeir's _Jazz et jazz _reminds me of _Future Sounds of Jazz, _ironically. The "masters" here, Boulez, Barraque, Mihaud, Messiaen, Xenakis, and Varese, sound much more 'inaccessible.' This follows the High Art paradigm of 'difficult' music which sets itself apart from any relation to Low Art popular music. How many people are still listening to this stuff? Fewer, I suspect, than Tangerine Dream.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zoltán Kodály - various works part one of two. I've lived with these recordings for a long time, and most of Kodály's essential output is to be found here and in part two. Enjoyable as it all is, there are nevertheless some outliers which I would like to investigate in due course - the two string quartets, some piano and organ works, and maybe a few more choral pieces. It seems that ZK composed rather more than I have long thought.

Cello sonata op.4 (1909-10):
Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
_Three Choral Preludes_ for cello and piano after pieces attributed to J.S. Bach (1924):










_Psalmus Hungaricus_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.13 [Text: Mihály Vég, after _Psalm LV_] (1923):










_Summer Evening_ - idyll for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1929):
_Theatre Overture_ for orchestra (1926):
Suite from the opera _Háry János_ (1926-27):
_Marosszéki táncok_ [_Dances of Marosszék_] for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1923-27 - arr. 1929):


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Zoltán Kodály - various works part one of two. I've lived with these recordings for a long time, and most of Kodály's essential output is to be found here and in part two. Enjoyable as it all is, there are nevertheless some outliers which I would like to investigate in due course - the two string quartets, some piano and organ works, and maybe a few more choral pieces. It seems that ZK composed rather more than I have long thought.
> 
> Cello sonata op.4 (1909-10):
> Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
> _Three Choral Preludes_ for cello and piano after pieces attributed to J.S. Bach (1924):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Psalmus Hungaricus_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.13 [Text: Mihály Vég, after _Psalm LV_] (1923):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Summer Evening_ - idyll for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1929):
> _Theatre Overture_ for orchestra (1926):
> Suite from the opera _Háry János_ (1926-27):
> _Marosszéki táncok_ [_Dances of Marosszék_] for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1923-27 - arr. 1929):


Are you familiar with Kodály's solo piano music? I've been looking at a disc on BIS with László Simon. Sounding pretty great.


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Act II (The Vision and the Sleeping Beauty Awakened) Mogrelia, Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic

I absolutely adore the dances of the Prince and the Beauty upon first meeting in the Enchanted Forest... but then again, I really love the whole Ballet. Such a great story put to music and dance.


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel - Easter Cantatas

La Capella Ducale, Musica Fiata, Roland Wilson

Christ ist erstanden
Christ lag in Todesbanden
Deus in adjutorium
Halleluja! Lobet den Herrn
Jauchzet dem Herrn
Lobet den Herrn in seinem Heiligtum
Magnificat in C major


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Suisse


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen: Nr. 5 Zeitmasse


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> Are you familiar with Kodály's solo piano music? I've been looking at a disc on BIS with László Simon. Sounding pretty great.


Not at all, but there is a disc on the Antes label which caught my eye as it has both dance sets on it.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> Suisse


Very erotic performances from Lazar! He and Aldo are toping my choices for the complete sets of these Meisterwerke. I like also the peri- graphic performances of other pianists, but, these aren't exactly to the point. The AdP are (first) highly erotic works and after pictures from different places. The first approach (erotic) is more profound and esoteric. The second more pragmatic and direct. I know that many of you are seeing a natural storm in the Vallee de Obermann. I see also one, but in the heart of my Master, who, at this time, he is deeply in love and literally a refugee from the cosmic life… We MUST know the background of the music we perform. Otherwise we are simply hitting the black & white keys producing meaningless sounds. God helped us and we don't have big sacrileges with my Master in comparison with Schumann, where the chaos and the anarchy rules… GREAT set, MUST for everyone who has the faintest music idea.


----------



## Enthusiast

Feeling melancholy? I think the feeling was prized at one time.


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Disc 1. The opening track André Hodeir's _Jazz et jazz _reminds me of _Future Sounds of Jazz, _ironically. The "masters" here, Boulez, Barraque, Mihaud, Messiaen, Xenakis, and Varese, sound much more 'inaccessible.' This follows the High Art paradigm of 'difficult' music which sets itself apart from any relation to Low Art popular music. How many people are still listening to this stuff? Fewer, I suspect, than Tangerine Dream.


I find this music very good to exploit and to collect it. Among these works are some treasures which in the future should be our points of reference. I don't have a complete image or enough knowledge to artistically evaluate them. But, as collectibles, are highly suggested and worth a place in any collection. I'm sure, the other collectors among us, are sharing this opinion.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Piano Concertos 1 & 2

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal / Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos Italiens and:

Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Zama

After _Morte a Venezia_ I need to listen this for a while...


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> „Es gibt drei Arten von Pianisten: jüdische Pianisten, homosexuelle Pianisten -- und Glenn Gould."


Din't Vladimir Horowitz once said this?
( He should know)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129238


*Franz Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1-19

Vincenzo Maltempo, piano

2016


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Raul de Crequi" (Hauk/Naxos)
Beethoven - 12 Variations on a Theme by Handel, WoO45 (Fournier/DG)
Eberl - Piano Concerto in C, Op. 32 (Fukuda/cpo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A _very _enjoyable Mahler 7.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous playing from the wonderful Martha Argerich.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach-Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele BWV 180*

Ton Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Chorus

One of my listening resolutions for this year is to listen to at least one Bach cantata a week. I will never be able to fully appreciate this immense, profound, and inexhaustible body of works; but I can sure try! This one is a jewel. An achingly tender opening chorus, an irresistably peppy tenor aria, and a lovely central soprano aria. Koopman's performances remain my favorite due to their heightened fervor, and, ahem...the lack of countertenors.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti

Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists

Divertimento in B flat, K240
Divertimento in B flat, K270
Divertimento in E flat, K252
Divertimento in F, K253
Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.1 & 2

The Hannover Band Roy Goodman


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: 4 Symphonies*
Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic

The CD was issued in 2003 and I believe these are the 1977-78 recordings, but I'm not sure.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> Symphony No.1 & 2
> 
> The Hannover Band Roy Goodman


Yes! Such a great box!

I listened to the Rosamunde quartet recording in the box, with the Chilingirian Quartet. Great performance I think.

@Dimace, so you think Ciccolini is a worthy Lisztian pianist, eh? I have been eyeing a certain box set of him playing Liszt piano works, including les Années


----------



## chill782002

Rogerx said:


> Din't Vladimir Horowitz once said this?
> ( He should know)


Yes, I thought that was Horowitz. Although I believe the original quote was, "There are three types of pianist: Jewish pianists, homosexual pianists and bad pianists".


----------



## chill782002

Ravel - Miroirs / Gaspard de la Nuit

Minoru Nojima

Recorded 1989

This guy can really play. Rather a short CD, but apparently he does not enjoy making recordings. Highly recommended though.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is such a great disc, showing the lighter side of Shostakovich. Splendid performances from all concerned.


----------



## Merl

Two very good recordings today. Firstly an impressive Mahler 9 from Inbal (this is shaping up to be a superb cycle). I followed that with another excellent recording. Dudamel's LAPO La Mer is very good but the Firebird Suite is tremendous. Self-recommending.


----------



## Bourdon

chill782002 said:


> Yes, I thought that was Horowitz. Although I believe the original quote was, "There are three types of pianist: Jewish pianists, homosexual pianists and bad pianists".


So Glenn Gulda is a bad pianist !


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Yes! Such a great box!
> 
> I listened to the Rosamunde quartet recording in the box, with the Chilingirian Quartet. Great performance I think.
> 
> @Dimace, so you think Ciccolini is a worthy Lisztian pianist, eh? I have been eyeing a certain box set of him playing Liszt piano works, including les Années


----------



## Guest

Continued to the Bloch Scherzo Fantasique from the Jenny Lin recording










A spectacular work and performance.

On to the Minkowski recording of Handel Op 3.










Splendid!


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> @Dimace, so you think Ciccolini is a worthy Lisztian pianist, eh? I have been eyeing a certain box set of him playing Liszt piano works, including les Années


Ciccolini is a worthy X pianist, where X can be substituted with any composer he chose to perform. I have the complete Ciccolini box and though I have not listened to all of it, I've never found anything in it that is less than excellent. He was not one to try to make the music about himself, his ideal was serving the composer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My daily Stockhausen, this time on 2 lutes! Wow 
...just found no.I-VI, so wrong order for me...


----------



## fergusmcphail

:clap:


----------



## NightHawk

This boxed set of the Elliott Carter Five String Quartets by the Pacifica Quartet is really very good. The drastic complexities of Carter's quartets only seem to invigorate the ensemble's committed, high energy playing. Though #1 (1951) is still my favorite, Carter won a Pulitzer Prize in 1960 for the 2nd Quartet and again in 1973 for the 3rd Quartet. Highly recommended.


----------



## Merl

Making my way thru the quartets in this excellent set. Some of Naxos' best recordings in my book but I might be biased cos I only paid £15 for all 25 discs. Regardless these are great performances.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Elgar- Violin Concerto*

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Davis/Philharmonia Orchestra

My first time hearing this. A whopper of a concerto, but I can see how its popularity pales in comparison to other the other giants of the repertoire. Though the music is consistently lush and lyrical, it doesn't seem to justify such an extended structure. Some might call it flowery and sappy; I call it quintessential Romanticism. Not a work I would want to hear all that often, but an enjoyable listen anyway. Ehnes is one of my favorite living violinists, and his playing here is jaw-dropping.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.3 in D major, D200. Roy Goodman, the Hanover Band. This is an amazing symphony! Seriously!! One of his best, in my book. So joyous and spirited, and FAST. My other favorite recording of it is Carlos Kleiber with the Vienna Philharmonic, and he pairs it with the Unfinished. I think it's a good pairing, like fire and ice, or something.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Carnaval, op.9. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli. Michelangeli is able to make this playful music into the most serious expression ever, and somehow never loses the innocence of the soul of the music. I am in awe of this recording and may even prefer it to my other favorite, Claudio Arrau, if only for the moment (Arrau is able to do something similar).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op.43. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Bernard Haitink, Philharmonia Orchestra. I love this recording, I think it's my favorite (the composer's own notwithstanding). Haitink and the Philharmonia make for amazing accompaniment here.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










I keep returning to this disc at least once a week. When I traveled to Chicago to see Tenebrae perform this (20 hour train ride), Nigel Short made a point of saying it was a unique piece of music in the choral repertoire. I agree. The more I listen, the more I get out of it. This is similar to my experience with Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring", which I also liked right away, but found so much more in it with repeated listening. The fact that this is perhaps the best chamber choir in the world doesn't hurt either. (I also love the fact when I start this in the driveway on the way to school, it finishes in the driveway as I am returning back home.....perfect!)

Current listening - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:










If I could only have one disc of choral music, this would be it. I find myself listening to these two discs one after the other. They seem to balance each other off very nicely.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony # 5


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Concertos 24-25-4


----------



## Rogerx

chill782002 said:


> Yes, I thought that was Horowitz. Although I believe the original quote was, "There are three types of pianist: Jewish pianists, homosexual pianists and bad pianists".





Bourdon said:


> So Glenn Gulda is a bad pianist !


What about Horowitz himself


----------



## Rogerx

fergusmcphail said:


> :clap:


I want this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell, Haydn, John Blow

Kitgut Quartet

Blow: Suite in D minor: Ayre
Blow: Suite in D minor: Courante
Blow: Suite No. 2 in D
Blow: Venus and Adonis: Act II Act Tune
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 1 in D minor
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 2 in D major
Locke: Curtain Tune from The Tempest
Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Chacony in G minor - for Two Violins, Viola and Bass Z730
Purcell: Curtain Tune from Timon of Athens Z632
Purcell: Fairest Isle (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Fantazia 11 in G major, Z. 742
Purcell: Fantazia 4 in G minor, Z. 735
Purcell: Fantazia 5 in B flat major, Z. 736
Purcell: Hornpipe (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Pavan for Three Violins and Bass in G minor - Z752
Purcell: The Tempest: Curtain Tune


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

From _Liszt - The Collection_ boxed set on DG.

Symphonic Poems I

1) Prometheus S.99
2) Les Preludes S.97
3) Festklange S101

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir George Solti

4) Mazeppa

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan



> Cyclic form, a procedure established by Beethoven in which certain movements are not only linked but actually reflect one another's content.[25] Liszt took Beethoven's practice one step further, combining separate movements into a single-movement cyclic structure.[25][26] Many of Liszt's mature works follow this pattern, of which Les préludes is one of the best-known examples.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Music for Cello

István Várdai (cello), Klara Wurtz (piano)

Adagio for viola (or cello or violin) & piano
Capriccio for Solo Cello
Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 4
Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Sonatina for Cello and Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart String Quartet No. 14 in G Major, K. 387/ String Quartet No. 15 in D Minor, K. 421/417

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Haydn--Trumpet Concerto in E flat
Hummel--Trumpet Concerto in E major
Ferdinand David--Trombone Concerto in E flat major
Wagenseil--Trombone Concerto in E flat major

David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Jeffrey Segal (trumpet)
Michael Bertoncello (trombone)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Really wonderful disc of Copland favourites from the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Violin Sonatas, Op. 5

Pavlo Beznosiuk (violin)

The Avison Ensemble

Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 1 in D major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 2 in B flat major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 3 in C major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 4 in F major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 5 in G minor
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 6 in A major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 7 in D minor
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 11 in E major
Violin Sonatas, Op. 5
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 8 in E minor
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 9 in A major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 10 in F major
Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 12 in D minor (La folia)

BBC Music Magazine May 2013

Beznosiuk offers lyrical, intuitively musical performances, imbued with a placid, unpretentious grace, while his spontaneous ornamentation adds a dash of Baroque bravura. Beznosiuk is well matched by the outstanding continuo players...the quartet conversing with the ease and familiarity of old friends... The Linn recording is luminous and sensitively balanced


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zoltán Kodály - various works part two of two for this morning/early afternoon.

_Adagio_ for cello and piano (1905):
_Duo_ for violin and cello op.7 (1914):
_Capriccio_ for solo cello (1915):
_Hungarian Rondo_ for cello and piano (1917):
_Sonatina_ for cello and piano (1909 and 1922):
Transcription for cello and piano of J.S. Bach's Prelude and Fugue in E-flat minor/D-sharp minor for harpsichord BWV853 (1951):










_Missa brevis_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ/harmonium - arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor, bass, children's choir, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (orig. 1942-44 - arr. 1948):










_Galántai táncok_ [_Dances of Galánta_] - five pieces for orchestra (1933):
_'Peacock' Variations_ - variations on a Hungarian folk song for orchestra (1937-39):
Concerto for orchestra (1939-40):
Symphony in C (begun 1930s, compl. 1961):


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Kodály: Music for Cello
> 
> István Várdai (cello), Klara Wurtz (piano)
> 
> Adagio for viola (or cello or violin) & piano
> Capriccio for Solo Cello
> Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 4
> Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
> Sonatina for Cello and Piano


I only have this cello sonata on LP


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphonies 8,5 & 3

Hannover Band Roy Goodman


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2
Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## Bourdon

Arrived yesterday,quality is not too bad,the sound is the biggest problem,I have to pay constant attention in order to miss nothing,it is a bit muffled.
It is an impressive and moving portrait of his last years.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Arrived yesterday,quality is not too bad,the sound is the biggest problem,I have to pay constant attention in order to miss nothing,it is a bit muffled.
> It is an impressive and moving portrait of his last years.


I found my copy, it was filled under "music videos"


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I found my copy, it was filled under "music videos"


Well that is a start ....

What is particularly striking in the beginning is the poverty that you see everywhere, except for the finely dressed soldiers on horseback.
The fact that Schubert has composed under these terrible circumstances and in the end lost his mental powers is dramatically depicted.
The deeply felt loneliness of the man who also wanted to live .......
We may be grateful for what he left us.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4/Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Literes-Laserna- Granados-Falla & Giménez*

Concert at Hunter College with Victoria de los Angeles


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich 5, Leningrad PO, Evgeni Mravinsky. Mine is Japanese and has a different cover, but is the same April 4, 1984 recording. This is a top-notch Russian orchestra, not the usual out of tune stuff I've heard. Go to Amazon and read Paul Best's review, too.


----------



## Forsooth

*Anatoly Lyadov () - Œuvres pour piano (Intégrale) - 5 CDs*
Marco Rapetti, modern piano
Label: Brilliant Classics 
_...Russian composer whose orchestral works and poetic, beautifully polished piano miniatures earned him a position of stature in Russian Romantic music. The son of the conductor of the imperial opera, Lyadov entered the conservatory in 1870, studying composition with Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov, but he was expelled for idleness in 1876. Readmitted in 1878, he later occupied various teaching posts in the conservatory and the imperial chapel...His pupils ncluded Sergei Prokofiev, Nikolai Myaskovsky, Mikhail Gnesin, Lazare Saminsky and Boris Asafyev._

I found this to be very uplifting, mood altering, endearing music. All 5 CDs of it. I'm not sure that it would make everyone as happy as the little girl and her doggie, but I would definitely place it in the SSRI class of solo piano works.


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

I suspect many will hate it ... but an excellent Mahler 1. The textual clarity astonished, and the approach includes some surprises, but it may be a little sober or thoughtful for some. Vanska's definitely belongs with the accounts of the work I would keep if I suddenly needed to reduce the number of recordings I have to, say, a mere five. I would have to let go of some that I love more for the memory than as an account of an important work. Like him or not Vanska always seems to tell us something fresh about the composers he performs. When you have too many recordings of much of the repertoire recordings that are in the same vein as the ones you already have is just not enough to spend money (or even time) on, no matter how good it is. For that reason Vanska is among the very few conductors who I follow closely these days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

It is a long time ago that I listened to Mahler

Symphony No.4 Lucia Popp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*

One of my better purchases from last year.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner's Symphony No.7*
Karajan w/VPO in '89, the famous last recording










*Bach: Cantatas BWV 140 & 147*
Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning some Samuel records_

*Barber - Overture to "the School for Scandal" (Schippers/Odyssey)
Barber - Prayers of Kierkegaard (Mester/Louisville)
Barber - Symphony #1 (Measham/Unicorn)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovich 5, Leningrad PO, Evgeni Mravinsky. Mine is Japanese and has a different cover, but is the same April 4, 1984 recording. This is a top-notch Russian orchestra, not the usual out of tune stuff I've heard. Go to Amazon and read Paul Best's review, too.


I have a 1984 recording by Mravinky of this work on the _Leningrad Masters_ label, but it doesn't give the actual date - is it likely to be the same one, do you think?


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> I have a 1984 recording by Mravinky of this work on the _Leningrad Masters_ label, but it doesn't give the actual date - is it likely to be the same one, do you think?


I presume you have this one:








It's my guess that it's the same recording. It's a good one, isn't it?


----------



## robin4

*thoughtful, deeply felt, profound, direct, living and breathing music, astonishing, genius, peasant roots, excellent indeed, intense sheer modernist genius*






*Bela Bartok: String quartet Nr. 4 C-major Sz 91*

*Quatuor Ebène*



The quartet employs a number of extended instrumental techniques. For the whole of the second movement all four instruments play with *mutes,* while the entire fourth movement features* pizzicato*.

In the third movement, Bartók sometimes indicates held* notes to be played without vibrato*, and in various places he asks for* glissandi* (sliding from one note to another) and so-called* Bartók or snap pizzicati,* (a pizzicato where the string rebounds against the instrument's fingerboard).



"Bartók may not have been widely appreciated in his lifetime (1881-1945), but nearly a century after he wrote that lament the world has caught up to the mild-mannered Hungarian composer and pioneering ethnomusicologist.

His compositions, including the *six string quartets* he composed between 1909 and 1939, are rife with innovations inspired by the rustic folk music he collected in the Eastern European countryside with his close friend and colleague, the composer and pedagogue *Zoltán Kodály*.



While Brahms had used stylized folk motifs in his "Hungarian Dances," the prolific Bartók exploited the techniques he learned from authentic folk songs to inform his music. That innovative approach reached its zenith in his string quartets, which stand as a *monument of the 20th-century classical canon.* Those significant chamber works continue to call-and to challenge-string players."

Greg Cahill



_"The study of all this peasant music opened the door to liberation from the former tyranny of the major and minor systems."

Béla Bartók_


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing this on offer as a download today reminded me that it is quite a while since I heard it. I do like anything that combines Japanese music and the flute. This one has only one composer who I recognised (Takemitsu). Pleasant, atmospheric music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 180, Schmucke Dich, O Liebe Seele*


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Xenakis *


I ran across a good story about Xenakis, when he took Messiaen's class along with Boulez, Stockhausen, and others. See it in the Composer's Guestbook section.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> I ran across a good story about Xenakis, when he took Messiaen's class along with Boulez, Stockhausen, and others. See it in the Composer's Guestbook section.


I was familiar with the story,clever respons from Messiaen.


----------



## Enthusiast

No opera for me today ... but a double dose of Mahler. I do like Adam Fischer's way with Mahler, perhaps even more than his brother's.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My daily dose of Stockhausen is Kurzwelle. Not so beautiful but still a sonic adventure. It's got radio solos!


----------



## Heliogabo

Tsaraslondon said:


> Really wonderful disc of Copland favourites from the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


A beautiful album, which is on Brilliant classics too.


----------



## Merl

After a tremendous 6th and impressive 9th it was time to give Inbal's Tokyo 1st a spin. I was worried about this as I have silly numbers of Mahler 1sts and thought Inbal might disappoint. Good news - he doesn't. This is a very good Mahler 1. It may not make the top rank of Honeck, Walter (Columbia), Nezet-Seguin, etc but it is as impressive as the rest of this set. All I need to do is rip a few more of this set to the car USB tonight. I've got a taste for this cycle. Could it replace Gielen and Bertini as 'most consistent Mahler cycle'? Who knows but it's definitely ticking my boxes up to now.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7, As usual with this set, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - various orchestral works tonight. As all the symphonies had a somewhat tangled history perhaps I ought to point out that the versions in the recording below are highlighted in red.

Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.1 (1861-65 - rev. 1884):
_Symphonic Suite: Antar_ [Symphony no.2] op.9 (1868 - rev. by 1880, 1897 and by 1903***):
Symphony no.3 in C op.32 (by 1873 - rev. 1884-86):
_Capriccio espagnol_ op.34 (1887-88):
_Russian Easter Festival: Overture on Liturgical Themes_ op.36 (1888):










(*** final published version, but not sanctioned by the composer)

_Scheherazade_ - symphonic suite after stories from _1001 Nights_ op.35 (1887-88):
_Three Musical Pictures_ from the opera _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_ op.57 (1899-1900 - arr. 1903):


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no.1 in C, op.15
Piano Sonata no.22 inF, op.54









Sviatoslav Richter

Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

and now for some Brahms

*Johannes Brahms 
Piano Quartet no.2 in A major, op.26









Isaac Stern 
Jaime Laredo
Yo-Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 12

*

I just found out the pop star/rapper Lizzo likes listening to Shostakovich. I guess we finally have something in common.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A variety of things for me today (all keyboard, but variety of eras, at least):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Im Sommerwind*

I usually don't pay much attention to this piece, but Sinopoli is keeping my attention.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay.
The first disc in a newly acquired box set of mixed Symphonies none of which I previously had - which makes it a nice little addition to the collection (it wasn't a bad price either).

















Wow, I just loved that performance it seemed to be hewn from blocks of stone, then presented with a majesty and passion similar to my favourite Klemperer live recording with the Vienna PO. The antithesis of Van Immerseel and other pacey slim line versions of Beethoven (recordings I like in their own right).
Marvellous - I'm going to play it again.


----------



## Marinera

Listened to Joby Talbot - The Path of Miracles on Spotify, don't have this record yet.

Other music today from my own cds:









Sorabji - Nocturnes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129281


*William Grant Still*

In Memoriam
Africa
Symphony No. 1, "Afro-American"

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2005


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay.
> The first disc in a newly acquired box set of mixed Symphonies none of which I previously had - which makes it a nice little addition to the collection (it wasn't a bad price either).
> 
> View attachment 129271
> 
> 
> View attachment 129272
> 
> 
> Wow, I just loved that performance it seemed to be hewn from blocks of stone, then presented with a majesty and passion similar to my favourite Klemperer live recording with the Vienna PO. The antithesis of Van Immerseel and other pacey slim line versions of Beethoven (recordings I like in their own right).
> Marvellous - I'm going to play it again.


It is now on my listening list,good to see so much praise for Fricsay


----------



## Forsooth

*Toru Takemitsu - Songs*
Dominique Visse, counter-tenor - Francois Couturier, modern piano
Label: Hanssler (2007)
-----------> IMHO, a wonderful sounding album. Is it jazz? Classical? Easy-listening? Maybe all.


> Anyone familiar only with Takemitsu's orchestral and chamber music will be astonished at the expressive landscape he shows himself to be a master of in his songs, written over the span of his career. They inhabit various "popular" worlds -- French-sounding chansons one could imagine Edith Piaf singing, cool jazz, Piazzollan tangos, and cabaret songs -- with very few hints of Takemitsu's modernist side...
> 
> ...Dominique Visse, whose distinguished career ranges from Renaissance to contemporary repertoire, sings with great stylistic character and is as much at home in the jazzy chansons as in the bluesy ballads. Pianist François Couturier accompanies Visse with easy, improvisatory-sounding gracefulness. (AllMusic Review by Stephen Eddins)


*John Dowland: Tunes of Sad Despaire*
Dominique Visse, counter-tenor - Fretwork
Label: Satirino Records 
-----------> These are the first recordings I've heard from Dominique Visse. Thumbs up!


> Sorrow is...the dominant tone of Dominique Visse's 2012 album, Tunes of Sad Despaire, which includes the source melody of the famous Lachrymae antiquae, Flow my teares, along with 16 other Dowland selections that show his fairly narrow range of moods and the stylistic affectation so dear to the Elizabethan era. Visse's somber countertenor and Fretwork's lute and viols accompaniment present the music with the appropriate heaviness of emotion...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129282


*Johannes Brahms*

Serenade No. 1 in D major, op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in a major, op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

1999


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Baltic composers:










Current listening - Richard Hickox leading the City of London Sinfonia and soloists in three concertos by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Symphonies 3&4









Brahms Piano Trios 1, 2 & 3, Horn Trio and Clarinet Trio









Brahms Piano Concerto no 2, so nice.









Bruckner Symphony no 5. I've never heard this piece before. Not too bad.









Hindemith Kammermusik 4 for violin and orchestra, 5 for viola and orchestra, Kammermusik 6 for viola d'amour and orchestra, Kammermusik for organ and orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Don't allow the goofy cover art dissuade you from this 1996 release from France ....









Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa [The Rare Fruits Council]


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: Symphony in C minor/ Goetz de Berlichingen: Overture/ Le Roi Lear Overture

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Fabrice Bollon.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations and other works.

István Várdai (cello)

Pannon Philharmonic, Tibor Bogányi

Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)
Morceaux (6), Op. 19
Capriccioso (No. 5 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Feuillet d'album (No. 3 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Rêverie du soir (No. 1 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Scherzo humoristique (No. 2 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4
Pezzo capriccioso, Op. 62 for cello & orchestra (or cello & piano)
String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Valse sentimentale / Andante cantabile / Pezzo capriccioso Op. 62
Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

BBC Music Magazine June 2015

An inexpensive way of comparing the original version of Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations with the adulteration by dedicatee Wilhelm Fitzhagen, for many years regarded as standard. Tasteful playing from Istvan Vardai.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1971-05-14
Recording Venue: Krannert Centre, University of Illinois, Champaign, IL.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)

Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
Recording of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Winner - Chamber
Also recommended
Building a Library
June 2018
Also recommended
Recording of the Week
Record Review
2nd December 2017
Recording of the Week
Shortlisted - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018
Winner - Chamber


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Le roi Arthus

Thierry Dran (tenor), Teresa Zylis-Gara (mezzo-soprano), René Massis (baritone), Gilles Cachemaille (baritone), François Loup (bass), René Schirrer (bass), Gino Quilico (baritone), Gérard Friedmann (tenor), Gösta Winbergh (tenor), Michel Focquenoy (tenor), Francis Dudziak (bass), Alexandre Laitter (bass)

Radio France Chorus, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique
Armin Jordan


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Frederic Rzewski, The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Igor Levit


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Shostakovich wrote quite a lot of film music, often in lighter vein, and this is a superb compendium by the Concertgebouw under Riccardo Chailly, an excellent companion to their previous Jazz Album.


----------



## Marinera

Rameau - Pygmalion; Les Fêtes de Polymnie, orchestral suite, RCT 39 
Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs part one of two (1922-1953).

With the exception of the _From Jewish Folk Poetry_ cycle Shostakovich's songs seem rather undervalued, and yet many of them served as portals into the man's soul just as much as some of the more celebrated orchestral works/chamber works did.

The composer factored into some of those orchestral/chamber works various musical devices and ciphers to send out veiled messages - some of which became more apparent than others - but with the songs it was key lyrics which mirrored his inner thoughts. This was especially true during the more uncertain times from the retrospective trouncing given to Shostakovich by _Pravda_ in 1936 right up until the early 1950s, when he was still cagily hedging his bets after the ridiculous 'Zhdanov Congress' of 1948.

Shostakovich was obviously smart enough not to make too obvious any personal agenda behind his chosen texts as to draw further attention to himself, or maybe the Party culture police were simply too dim to spot the intended analogies - I'm no academic but when reading some of the Pushkin lyrics I am still surprised by how much he managed to get away with bearing in mind how unremitting those Socialist Realism witch-hunts could be. For example:

_'A barbarous painter may stain a genius's picture with his lazy paintbrush,
And foolishly draw his own lawless pattern over it.
But time goes on, and the wrong paint will peel off like worn scales,
And the genius's masterpiece will emerge in all its former beauty...'_

And again...

_'The heavy chains will drop, the jails will crumble,
And freedom will meet you happily at the entrance...'_

Written in 1948, the _Jewish Folk Poetry_ cycle would probably have been considered highly provocative, and it was one of the works Shostakovich had the foresight to keep 'in the draw' until a more conducive time.

_'The cold and the wind have returned,
There's not strength left to suffer in silence.
Cry out then, and weep then, my children -
Winter has come back again...'_

_Dve basni I. Krylova_ [_Two Fables of Ivan Krilov_] for mezzo-soprano, female choir and chamber orchestra op.4 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano op.4b (1922):
_Shest romansov na slova yaponskikh poetov_ [_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_] for tenor and orchestra op.21 - arr. for tenor and piano op.21a [Texts: anon. early medieval Japanese/Prince Otsu] (1928-32):
_Pesenka Ofelii_ [_Ophelia's Song_] from the incidental music for the play _Hamlet_ op.32 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1932 - arr. ????):
_Chetyre romansa na slova A. Pushkina_ [_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.46 (1936-37):
_Ballada Kordelii_ _Cordelia's Ballad_ from the incidental music for the play _Korol Lir_ [_King Lear_] op.58 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano 58c [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1940 - arr. ????):
_(10) Pesni Shuta_ [_(10) Fool's Songs_] from the incidental music for the play _Korol Lir_ [_King Lear_] op.58 - arr. for baritone and piano op.58c [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1940 - arr. ????):
_Shest pomansov na clova U. Paleya, R. Byornsa i U. Shekspira_ [_Six Romances on Words by Walter Raleigh, Robert Burns and William Shakespeare_] for bass and piano op.62 (1942):

Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Liudmila Shkirtil (mezzo.), Mikhail Lukonin (bar.), Fyodor Kusnetzov (bs.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)



_Sem obrabotok Finskikh narodnykh pesen_ [_Seven Arrangements of Finnish Folk Songs_] - includes five songs for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra WoO [Text: anon. Finnish folk sources] (1939):

Anu Komsi (sop.), Tom Nyman (ten.) and the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra with Juha Kangas










_Pesn'a o vstrechnom_ [_The Counter-Plan Song_] from the music for the film [Vstrechnyi [_Encounter_] op.33 - arr. for baritone and piano op.33c [Text: Boris Kornilov] (orig. 1932 - arr. ????):
_Kolybel'naya_ [_Lullaby_] from the music for the dance ensemble show _Vesna pobednaya_ [_Victorious Spring_] op.72 - arr. for soprano and piano op.72b [Text: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):
_Pesn'a o Fonarika_ [_The Little Lantern Song_] from the music for the dance ensemble show _Vesna pobednaya_ [_Victorious Spring_] op.72 - arr. for soprano and piano op.72b [Text: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):
_Zar'a vstayot_ [_The Dawn is Rising_] from the music for the film _Vstrecha na EIbe_ [_The Encounter at the Elbe_] op.80 - arr. for baritone and piano WoO [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (orig. 1948 - arr. ????):
_Pesn'a mira_ [_Song of Peace_] from the music for the film _Padenie Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] op.82 - arr. for soprano, baritone and piano WoO [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovskt] (orig. 1949 - arr. ????)

Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)



_Iz evreiskoi narodnoi poezii_ [_From Jewish Folk Poetry_] - cycle of eleven songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79 arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra op.79a (orig. 1948 - arr. by c. 1964):

Elisabeth Söderström (sop.), Ortrun Wenkel (mezzo.), Ryszard Karczykowski (ten.) and the Concertgebouw Orchestra with Bernard Haitink










_Dva romansa na slova M. Lermontova_ [_Two Romances on Verses by Mikhail Lermontov_] for male voice and piano op.84 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1950):
_Chetyre romansa na slova E. Dolmatovskogo_ [_Four Songs to Words by Yevgeny Dolmatovsky_] for voice and piano op.86 (1951):
_Chetyre monologa na slova A. Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952): 
_Chetyre grecheskie pesni_ [_Four Greek Songs_] for voice and piano op.91e [Texts: Kostís Palamás/Sofia Mavroidi-Papadakis/anon. Greek folk sources] (1952-53):

Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Natalia Biryukova (mezzo.), Mikhail Lukonin (bar.), Fyodor Kusnetzov (bs.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Octet


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Piano sonatas

D.845-D8.50

Christian Zacharias


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129292


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus Op. 90 Nos. 1-4
Impromptus Op. 142 Nos. 1-4

Klára Würtz, piano

2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann & Ravel*

Fantasiestücke,Op.12

Sonatine
Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Marinera

Gesualdo - Book 6
La Compagnia del Madrigale


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler recordings - usually in sets - keep coming and this is one area where I haven't learned to resist yet. So many of the newer ones seem to have something new to say. But I'm feeling a need to go through all the older ones that I have (a really daunting task) and weed out those that seem, no matter if they are good, superfluous. This (Kondrashin in the 6th with the Leningrad Phil if your Cyrillic script is rusty), for all the occasional (very) rough patch, is definitely a keeper! I bought it and some others used at a time when I was visiting Ukraine (mostly Kiev) quite often.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D960. Mitsuko Uchida. I think this is likely to remain my favorite performance of this monumental sonata. If I'm not tearing up by somewhere in the middle of the second movement, you're not doing it right. Ms. Uchida brings the same light, poetic touch and fluidity to Schubert that she brings to Mozart, two rather different composers, but she is equally good in both (as far as I've heard anyway, I need to hear more of both!) - her music-making is pure Vienna. Highly recommended to anyone.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Mahler recordings - usually in sets - keep coming and this is one area where I haven't learned to resist yet. So many of the newer ones seem to have something new to say. But I'm feeling a need to go through all the older ones that I have (a really daunting task) and weed out those that seem, no matter if they are good, superfluous. This (Kondrashin in the 6th with the Leningrad Phil if your Cyrillic script is rusty) is definitely a keeper! I bought it and some others used at a time when I was visiting Ukraine (mostly Kiev) quite often.
> 
> View attachment 129294


Is this the former release once on Denon Enthusiast ?


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Is this the former release once on Denon Enthusiast ?


I'm afraid I really don't know much about its history as I bought it used in a sleeve I couldn't read! As far as I know Kondrashin recorded most Mahlers at least twice - including one of each (or most of them) with a European orchestra (I've only heard the Concertgebouw 7th from those) and one of most with a variety of different Soviet orchestras on Melodya.


----------



## Helgi

I've fallen down a rabbit hole with solo piano music, listening to old recordings by Cortot, Michelangeli and Rubinstein among others. Picked up several albums from Naxos' Great Pianists series on sale at Chandos.

For more recent recordings, I listened to an interview with Stephen Hough about Brahms's late piano music which led me to this:










*Brahms: 2 Rhapsodies, Op.79; Piano Pieces, Opp.117-119*
Radu Lupu

And now this:










*Chopin: Etudes, Preludes and Polonaises*
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A smashing Copland disc, which couples his two cowboy inspired ballets (_Rodeo_ and _Billy the Kid_) to _El Salón Mexico_ and _Danzón Cubano_.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

As Três Marias
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Caixinha de Música Quebrada (Broken Musical Box)
Ciclo Brasileiro
Cirandas, W220
Cirandinha No. 14 - A Canoa virou
Cirandinha No. 4
Five pieces from Guia prático
Poema Singelo
Saudades das Selvas Brasilieras No. 2
Valsa da Dor


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> I've fallen down a rabbit hole with solo piano music, listening to old recordings by Cortot, Michelangeli and Rubinstein among others. Picked up several albums from Naxos' Great Pianists series on sale at Chandos.
> 
> For more recent recordings, I listened to an interview with Stephen Hough about Brahms's late piano music which led me to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: 2 Rhapsodies, Op.79; Piano Pieces, Opp.117-119*
> Radu Lupu
> 
> And now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chopin: Etudes, Preludes and Polonaises*
> Maurizio Pollini


Can you give me a link to the Hough interview, please?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

1953 with the Berlin Phil. He does a great job with Beethoven in this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.5 & 7

This is the cover from the box,symphone No.7 is on the same disc.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## robin4

*Trump "GOT IMPEACHED FOR MAKING A PERFECT PHONE CALL"*






*Bela Bartok, pianist, plays his "Bear Dance" from Sonatina, Sz. 55*





Sonatina, Sz. 55, BB. 69 is a piece for solo piano written in 1915 by Hungarian composer Béla Bartók. Initially entitled Sonatina on Romanian folk tunes, it is based on folk tunes Bartók collected in his neighbour country Romania, which, even though he proclaimed Hungarian folk music was clearly superior, was a direct source of inspiration all along his active years.

This sonatina consists of three movements and, according to Bartók's notes, takes 3 minutes 47 seconds to perform:

Dudások (Bagpipes). Allegretto
Medvetánc *(Bear Dance*). Moderato
Finale. Allegro vivace

Bartók described the piece: The second movement is called *"Bear Dance"* - this was played for me by a peasant violinist on the G and D string, on the lower strings in order to have it more similar to a bear's voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra- Fritz Reiner


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Can you give me a link to the Hough interview, please?


Here you go: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/podcasts/article/stephen-hough-on-brahms-s-late-piano-music

Thinking about buying that new album of his... too bad I can't sample anything from Hyperion on Spotify!


----------



## starthrower

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

First listen to this recent Eotvos CD of orchestral compositions. Jet Stream for trumpet soloist and orchestral is very expressive. It features veteran musician Hakan Hardenberger.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Complete Songs

Disc 1
Ameling (soprano), Souzay (baritone) & Baldwin (piano)


----------



## Dimace

Music to relax and to dream. Quality, affordable recording from DG. (1XLP, 1962)









_Includes also Grieg's - Peer-Gynt-Suiten Nr. 1 & Nr. 2 _


----------



## Vasks

_Just Johannes on LPs_

*Brahms - Tragic Overture (walter/Columbia)
Brahms - Symphony #3 (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Sonata No.2 in E-flat major, op.120 no.2. Michel Portal, Georges Pludermacher. I have the older issue on French Harmonia Mundi with the black cover. If anyone is interested, this newer edition is going for $3.45 with free Prime shipping on Amazon (US).

https://www.amazon.com/Clarinet-Sonatas-Op-120-Nos/dp/B001KALT6S/


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.31 in A-flat major, op.110. *Glenn Gould*. Only very occasionally do I care to dip into my set of Glenn Gould playing the Beethoven piano sonatas. Not a bad recording at all. His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best but he has a good feeling for at least this sonata. Very good. Does anyone else here call him/herself a fan of Glenn Gould's late Beethoven sonatas?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Martha Argerich on sparkling form in two contrasted piano concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

Beecham said he would sacrifice the Brandenburg Concertos for this. I wouldn't but we're all made differently!


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Fauré: Complete Songs
> 
> Disc 1
> Ameling (soprano), Souzay (baritone) & Baldwin (piano)


Le papillon et la fleur :angel:


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Today so far...



















The latter is an intriguing listen... I'm not sure if it's down to the harp being a relatively quiet instrument (no slight intended to harpists!) but the album overall feels a bit like some of the music I hear on the new age/spa channel on satellite radio. Again, this isn't a criticism per se, I'm enjoying it - but if you're looking for powerhouse, invigorating harp music, this isn't the album for you.


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

DEUXIÉME ANNÉE : ITALY CD2


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a day when Peter Eotvos gets two mentions in this thread, this time as a conductor of Stravinsky. An excellent Rite (which says a lot in such a crowded field) and the short one act neoclassical opera, Mavra: very good disc. I think I'll be bringing the name up again tomorrow!


----------



## Itullian

One of my favorites,
in spite of the ridiculous cover photo.


----------



## Merl

Another Inbal / Tokyo Mahler performance today and yet again its an impressive one. Lots of lovely inner detail in this one and another beautifully recorded account. Inbal certainly doesn't hang around, again, either. Yet again this performance is characterised by crisp rhythms, lively pacing, stunning orchestral playing and super detail. This might not be the greatest Mahler 4 but its up there with Inbal's first 4th for me. I'd also like to amend what I said about yesterday's recording of the 1st, too. After replaying Inbal's 1st this morning, at silly volume, I'm upgrading it to the top tier. At high volumes that 1st goes from impressive to stunning. The recoding is dramatic, spell-binding and sonically breathtaking (you can even hear Inbal humming along at times but that's not off-putting) . The finale's ending almost takes your breath away. I strongly urge you to hear all these Inbal Tokyo recordings but especially that 1st (and 6th). Both are special.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.31 in A-flat major, op.110. *Glenn Gould*. Only very occasionally do I care to dip into my set of Glenn Gould playing the Beethoven piano sonatas. Not a bad recording at all. His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best but he has a good feeling for at least this sonata. Very good. Does anyone else here call him/herself a fan of Glenn Gould's late Beethoven sonatas?


Im not a big fan. Nevertheless, very big pianist the Glenn and therefore beyond criticism.



Merl said:


> Another Inbal / Tokyo Mahler performance today and yet again its an impressive one. Lots of lovely inner detail in this one and another beautifully recorded account. Inbal certainly doesn't hang around, again, either. Yet again this performance is characterised by crisp rhythms, lively pacing, stunning orchestral playing and super detail. This might not be the greatest Mahler 4 but its up there with Inbal's first 4th for me. I'd also like to amend what I said about yesterday's recording of the 1st, too. After replaying Inbal's 1st this morning, at silly volume, I'm upgrading it to the top tier. At high volumes that 1st goes from impressive to stunning. The recoding is dramatic, spell-binding and sonically breathtaking (you can even hear Inbal humming along at times but that's not off-putting) . The finale's ending almost takes your breath away. I strongly urge you to hear all these Inbal Tokyo recordings but especially that 1st (and 6th). Both are special.
> 
> View attachment 129303
> 
> View attachment 129304


Excellent choice the Exton. Eliahu made terrible things with my Master's Faust Symphony and I don't love him. :lol: But, his Mahler is very decent and I suggest these recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven: Quartet in C-sharp minor for Strings, Op. 131

Danish String Quartet *

[video]https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/video/2016-beethoven-string-quartet-cycle/beethoven-quartet-in-c-sharp-minor-for-strings-op-131/[/video]

Recorded live in Alice Tully Hall on February 21, 2016.


----------



## Jacck

*Saariaho Kaija - La Passion de Simone*
Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Tapiola Chamber Choir


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - songs part two of two (1954-1975).

The songs featured in the cycles of his final decade or so veer from the absurd and trivial to ruminations on persecution, love and mortality - and although it wasn't Shostakovich's absolutely final work the Michelangelo settings give the impression of closure, along with other late compositions such as the 14th and 15th string quartets and the sonata for viola and piano.

The _Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_ is more of a burlesque than a song. Clearly blowing an almighty raspberry at the 1948 'Zhdanov Conference', three speakers - most probably lampooning Stalin, Zhdanov and Khrennikov - solemnly and pedantically extol the most basic music (which includes the melody to the Georgian folk-song, _Suliko_) to the delight of a sycophantic audience. Such a hot potato didn't see the light of day until at least 20 years after the event, but this searing parody will always pack a punch if you know the backstory.

Shostakovich's sardonic sense of humour is also evident on op.123 - don't be fooled by the pompous-looking title, this is a short vignette in which the composer is enjoying the last laugh but at his own expense:

_I scribble on paper in a spurt, 
Then I hear catcalls, but my ear's not hurt.
Then I torment the ears of all the world,
Then have it printed, and forever unrecalled..._

To sign off with he lists in somewhat underwhelmed fashion the official honours bestowed on him by the Soviet government.

_Pyat romansov na slova E. Dolmatovkogo_ [_Five Romances on Verses by Yevgeny Dolmatovsky_] for bass and piano op.98 (1954):
_Ispanskie pesni_ [_Spanish Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.100 [Texts: José Rizal/anon. folk sources] (1956):

Mikhail Lukonin (bar.), Fyodor Kusnetzov (bs.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)



_Byli potselui_ [_We Has Kisses_] - song for bass and piano op.98b [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954): 
_Devichya-laskovaya_ [_The Tender Girl Song_] from the music for the film _Pervy Eshelon_ [_The First Echelon_] op.99 - arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano and piano WoO [Text: Sergei Vasiliev] (orig. 1955-56 - arr. ????):
_Satiri (Kartinki Proshlogo)_ [_Satires (Pictures of the Past_] - cycle of five songs for soprano and piano op.109 [Texts: Sasha Chorny] (1960): 
_Vesna, Vesna_ [_Spring, Spring_] - song for bass and piano op.128 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1967): 
_Antiformalisticheskii rayok_ [_Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_] for narrator/bass, mixed choir and piano op.78b (begun c. 1948 - completed and revised by c. 1968):

Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Liudmila Shkirtil (mezzo.), Fyodor Kusnetzov (bs.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
with the St. Petersburg Youth Choir on _Antiformalisticheskii rayok_



_Pyat romansov na slova iz zhurnala 'Krokodil'_ [_Five Romances on Texts from the Magazine 'Krokodil'_] for bass and piano [Texts: anon. excerpts from readers' letters] op.121 (1965): 
_Predislovie k polnomu sobraniyu moikh sochinenii i kratkoe razmyshlenie po povodu etogo predisloviya_ [_Preface to the Complete Collection of My Works and Brief Reflections Apropos of this Preface_] for bass and piano op.123 [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966): 
_Sem stikhotvorenii Alexandra Bloka_ [_Seven Songs on Poems by Aleksandr Blok_] for soprano, violin, cello and piano op.127 (1967):
_Shest stikhotvorenii Mariny Tsvetaevoi_ [_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_] for contralto and piano op.143 (1973): 
_Chetyre stikhotvoreniya kapitana Lebyadkina_ [_Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_] for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1975):

Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Lyubov Sokolova (mezzo.), Fyodor Kusnetzov (bs.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
with Lydia Kovalenko (v.) and Irina Molokina (vc.) on op.127



_Syuita na slova Mikelandzhelo Buonarroti_ [_Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti_] - cycle of eleven songs for bass and piano op.145 - arr. for bass and organ by Hans Peter Eisenmann (orig. 1974 - arr. ????):


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

From Liszt - 'The Collection' boxed set on DG.

Symphonic Poems II

1) Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo S96
2) Mephisto Waltz No. 1 - ("The Dance in the Village Inn") - S110
3) Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe - ("From the Cradle to the Grave") - S107

Orchestra de Paris 
Sir George Solti, conductor



> The Mephisto Waltzes are four waltzes composed by Franz Liszt from 1859 to 1862, from 1880 to 1881, and in 1883 and 1885. Nos. 1 and 2 were composed for orchestra, and later arranged for piano, piano duet and two pianos, whereas nos. 3 and 4 were written for piano only. Of the four, the first is the most popular and has been frequently performed in concert and recorded.[1]





> Mephisto Waltz No. 1 is the best-known of the series and, together with No. 3, the most praised musically.
> 
> Mephisto Waltz No. 1, Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn) is the second of two short works he wrote for orchestra. While the work preceding it, "Midnight Procession" ("Der nächtliche Zug"), is rarely given (though both works have been recorded together), the waltz has been a concert favorite, with its passion, sensuality and dramatics generating an emotional impact. James Huneker described the work's "langourous syncopated melody" as "one of the most voluptuous episodes outside of the Tristan score".[2]


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

As another tiring week draws to a close...….the reassurance of Dvorak's 8th and 9th Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## starthrower

Quartets 1-3


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Richard Strauss -- Elektra
Karl Bohm, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (1965)

Birgit Nilsson (soprano) - Elektra
Regina Resnik (mezzo) - Klytämnestra
Leonie Rysanek (soprano) - Chrysothemis
Eberhard Wächter (baritone) - Orest
Wolfgang Windgassen (tenor) - Aegisth
Frederick Guthrie (bass) - Tutor

A wild ride, this one.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## cougarjuno

The gorgeous choral music of Herbert Howells. If you like Vaughan Williams choral works, then Howells should satisfy. His beautiful Requiem is included in this two-disc set.


----------



## Joe B

Marinera said:


> Listened to Joby Talbot - The Path of Miracles on Spotify, don't have this record yet. ....


YEAH!!! Someone else who has given it a listen. I'm extremely impressed with it. Did you listen to Nigel Short and Tenebrae or Craig Hella Johnson and Conspirare? I don't think anyone else has recorded it. If/when you listen to it again, I'd love to know what you think about it.


----------



## 13hm13

Bainton--Symph 2 on:


----------



## Joe B

cougarjuno said:


> The gorgeous choral music of Herbert Howells. If you like Vaughan Williams choral works, then Howells should satisfy. His beautiful Requiem is included in this two-disc set.


Good choice. Thanks for the inspiration.

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music of Herbert Howells:










*A Hymn for St Cecilia
Salve regina
Gloucester Service
Take him, earth, for cherishing
St Paul's Service
Requiem
All my hope on God is founded*


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter, Complete Piano Music, Ursula Oppens. What can I say about this elixir? Oppens is unbeatable.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I am now fortunate enough to have a job where I can listen to music all day!:clap: Here are some highlights from today's listening:

*Schumann- Fantasie in C*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

I have desperately been trying to understand Schumann lately- he's figuring to be my toughest classical music nut to crack. Piano music was undoubtedly his most successful genre, and this must be considered his magnum opus for the instrument. I had heard this piece a couple times before, but this was probably the first time I can say I actually enjoyed something from Schumann (besides the Piano Quintet, which has always been a favorite). The final section reminds me of Beethoven's Op. 111.

*Dvorak- Requiem*
Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

I was simply blown away by this. Possibly the most formally perfect Requiem I've heard- amazing vocal writing, great interplay between chorus and soloists, a perfect balance between dread of judgment and intimate prayerfulness, and an atmosphere of extended meditation on the text. Honestly may be my new favorite Requiem.

*Elgar- Symphony No. 1*
Andre Previn/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Elgar is quickly becoming my favorite British composer. I can't say I've heard anything from him that I've truly disliked except, weirdly enough, the famous Cello Concerto. This symphony is a knockout, and I've been consistently wowed by Previn's lush, spacious conducting.

*Zemlinsky- Lyric Symphony*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Julia Varady (soloists), Lorin Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

This is really an orchestral song cycle rather than a symphony. Nevertheless, it is a richly-scored, deeply romantic work that reminded me of a cross between Mahler and Strauss.

*Brahms- Three String Quartets*
Emerson Quartet

Diehard Brahmsian that I am, I had never taken a deep dive into his quartets. They make for, to put it lightly, a very dense listening experience. This music is so well-composed, so tightly-knit, so packed with ideas, that it can be hard to really connect with it. The third quartet is one of his most lighthearted works, but the first two are unforgiving in their sense of inexorable tragedy. I like the 2nd best. I may appreciate them more by hearing some different versions, as I'm not typically a big fan of the Emersons.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet and Trio

Thea King (clarinet), Clifford Benson (piano), Karine Georgian (cello)

Gabrieli String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: L'Aimable
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)
Royer, P: Tambourins
Visée: Sarabande.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MatthewWeflen

On my first foray into a Shostakovich cycle, I decided to try this brand spanking new recording by Michael Sanderling and the Dresdner Philharmonie. I can't compare it to many other Shosty recordings, as I've heard a precious few, but my oh my, the recording quality here is stupendous. The readings of the works themselves seem convincing enough to my ears. Well worth investgating.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Elly Ameling

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra- Bernard Haitink


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Corigliano's Symphony no 1 is a powerfully emotional work, inspired by the rage he felt when so many of his friends were dying of AIDS.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony no 1 in E major*

Larissa Avdeyeva - mezzo, Anton Grigoriev - tenor
The Republican Choir
State Academic Symphony Orchestra - Evgeni Svetlanov

Wallowing in this gorgeously lush symphony.


----------



## GeorgeMorse

Good morning, it's my first post here and i'm relatively new to classical music.
i have subscribed to idagio and there is a lot of new music. What process do you usually follow when you hear a new album?
Listen to it multiple times? Searching the web for the work? Or just enjoy it and go to the next album and listen as much as you can?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

Richard Tunnicliffe (cello)



> The Independent on Sunday
> 
> Tunnicliffe's sound is generous and finely grained, the faster dances sharply pointed, the sarabandes dark pools of metreless beauty.


----------



## Helgi

GeorgeMorse said:


> Good morning, it's my first post here and i'm relatively new to classical music.
> i have subscribed to idagio and there is a lot of new music. What process do you usually follow when you hear a new album?
> Listen to it multiple times? Searching the web for the work? Or just enjoy it and go to the next album and listen as much as you can?


I'm in a similar situation, and what I try to do is listen to whatever catches my fancy - but without jumping around too much. So I try to focus on one thing at a time and stay with it long enough to absorb it before going on to the next thing (with small detours, though).

For example I'm now exploring Brahms, so I listen to interviews with artists, analysis on the Sticky Notes podcast, watched a documentary on Paavo Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, and watched Järvi conduct Brahms' 2nd symphony on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall.

Right now I'm going through this cycle w/ Järvi and DKB:


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - chamber works part one of three for this morning/early afternoon.

I certainly hold nothing against what I've heard of Schubert's earlier chamber output but I think the _Grand Duo_ sonata for violin and piano from 1817 was the work in which we start to hear a more distinct voice coming through. The piano quintet from a couple of years later was a further step up and the real goodies just tumbled from his quill after that.

_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for piano trio D28 (1812):
_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for an unrealised string trio D471 (1816):
String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):



Violin Sonata no.1 [_Sonatina_] in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_Sonatina_] in A-minor D385 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.3 [_Sonatina_] in G-minor D408 (1816):
Quintet in A [_Trout_] for violin, viola, violoncello, double bass and piano D667 (1819):










Violin Sonata no.4 [_Duo Sonata_] in A D574 (1817):










_Quartettsatz_ in C-minor [String Quartet no.12] - movement for an unrealised string quartet D703 (1820):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn & Schumann*

piano concertos 1 & 2
London Symphony orchestra / Aldo Ceccato

piano concerto in A minor Op.54
New Philharmonia orchestra / Berglund


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets OP.18 No3/-5/OP.95

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Symphony No.1 in D minor, op.13. Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg Philharmonic. Enjoying it. This is my first listen to this once-maligned symphony. The late Mariss Jansons appears to have a good feel for the music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert *

Symphony 4 & 6

The Hannover Band Roy Goodman


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt ( excerts ) & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad.


----------



## Enthusiast

I find CAP-KO by Peter Eotvos one of the most enjoyable and interesting piano concertos of the last 20 years. The other pieces are also very rewarding.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9 "The Great"


----------



## Dimace

*Frühbeck de Burgos - Manuel de Falla - El Amor Brujo* (CD K2 HD - Lim / Decca / LR)

Excellent HD CD with the great music of Manuel. De Burgos is EXPERT with this composer and your satisfaction guaranteed. (affordable but not a bargain) Ideal also for great sound hunters.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> *Frühbeck de Burgos - Manuel de Falla - El Amor Brujo* (CD K2 HD - Lim / Decca / LR)
> 
> Excellent HD CD with the great music of Manuel. De Burgos is EXPERT with this composer and your satisfaction guaranteed. (affordable but not a bargain) Ideal also for great sound hunters.
> 
> View attachment 129315


I think I'd get it just for the cover. Then I'd hang it up in my room with a small spotlight to scare myself silly at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms/Schoenberg: Piano Quartet Op. 25

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I have both Boulez Webern cycles and the Rattle and Karajan 2nd Viennese School recordings, but so far, this one is different enough that I might add it to my burgeoning CD stack. But that cover photo, sheesh! Of course, I've had back spasms like that, so I know how he feels.


----------



## sbmonty

Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss


----------



## Marinera

T*he Trio Sonata in 18th-Century Italy* Trio sonatas composed by: Albinoni, Bonporti, Vivaldi, Bononcini, Porpora, Sammartini, Locatelli, Gallo & Tartini
Disk 8 from the Box *The Trio Sonata through Two Centuries*
London Baroque


----------



## millionrainbows

Unfortunately, he tried to take a selfie and plunged to his death.


----------



## Enthusiast

Much of this is almost irresistible - the Cello Concerto Grosso, in particular.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129319


*Johannes Brahms*

String Quintet No. 1 in F major, op. 88
String Quintet No. 2 in G major, op. 111

The Raphael Ensemble

1996, reissued 2010


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter, Piano Sonata (1945, rev. 1982), Paul Jacobs. I'm just diving in to this 4-CD box of Nonesuch recordings. This is where all Carter aficionados come from.

From a customer review:
The first disc opens with an exciting performance by Paul Jacobs of Carter's early Piano Sonata (1945). In general, the first disc is composed of the music Carter wrote while he was still largely under the influence of Nadia Boulanger, and writing in a comfortable, Americana-esque idiom. But even by this time, he was starting to feel constrained by an allegience to public opinion, and such feelings were audibly leaking into his music, which was taking a more overall episodic feel than originally. It is a cause for celebration to have Jacob's performance back in print, though it faces stern competition from Ursula Oppens on Cedille, whose lightness of tough is well suited to the more dance-like sections of the piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Elliott Carter, Piano Sonata (1945, rev. 1982), Paul Jacobs. I'm just diving in to this 4-CD box of Nonesuch recordings. This is where all Carter aficionados come from.
> 
> From a customer review:
> The first disc opens with an exciting performance by Paul Jacobs of Carter's early Piano Sonata (1945). In general, the first disc is composed of the music Carter wrote while he was still largely under the influence of Nadia Boulanger, and writing in a comfortable, Americana-esque idiom. But even by this time, he was starting to feel constrained by an allegience to public opinion, and such feelings were audibly leaking into his music, which was taking a more overall episodic feel than originally. It is a cause for celebration to have Jacob's performance back in print, though it faces stern competition from Ursula Oppens on Cedille, whose lightness of tough is well suited to the more dance-like sections of the piece.


I want this box, mostly for that great Paul Jacobs recording, but it's a little pricey. I might spring for the Charles Rosen "Modern Piano Music" Sony white box instead, which I believe includes a couple of Carter works


----------



## Vasks

*Balakirev - Overture: King Lear (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Arensky - Piano Trio #1, Op. 32 (V.Ashkenazy, Stamper & Jackson/Naxos)
Tchaikovsky - Festival Coronation March (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Judith van Wanrooij (soprano) & Patrick Henckens (tenor)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 2,7


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> I want this box, mostly for that great Paul Jacobs recording, but it's a little pricey. I might spring for the Charles Rosen "Modern Piano Music" Sony white box instead, which I believe includes a couple of Carter works


Mine is a used copy; it has some tape on the outside of the box, but the booklet, discs & covers inside are pristine.
I paid $22.72 total for it, which I thought was reasonable at just over $5 per disc.

I'd never heard these early Carter works on disc 1. They are very fresh and not at all atonal-sounding, yet modern enough to keep my interest. 
I also realize now the inclusion of a James Levine/Chicago SO recording of Variations for Orchestra, licensed from DG, which was drawn from this other CD.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rogerx said:


> Brahms/Schoenberg: Piano Quartet Op. 25 Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht.


This is one of my favorite Brahms pieces; I call it his "fifth symphony." Mine is in SACD; it is fabulous!



@starthrower: I really like those Klemperer boxes. The sound is fabulous, and after reading that he was supposedly bi-polar and irritated some people, this adds an extra element of attraction for me. I just love the idea of the unstable, quirky artist. Look at that face; he must have been quite an "old grump."


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more Eotvos - the often lovely zeroPoints - and then a stunningly good (famously so, I think) performance of Beethoven's 5th for which Eotvos is the conductor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*

I don't know what Sinopoli is doing, but this is the first time the piece has made sense.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Unfortunately, he tried to take a selfie and plunged to his death.


Vanity,vanity.....it doesn't fit with the "romantic"death wish,I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, Künstlerfestzug; Tasso

Staatskapelle Weimar, Knabenchor der Jenaer Philharmonie, Damen des Opernchores des Deutschen Nationaltheaters Weimar, Kirill Karabits

*Recording of the Week, by Presto
*


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> @starthrower: I really like those Klemperer boxes. The sound is fabulous, and after reading that he was supposedly bi-polar and irritated some people, this adds an extra element of attraction for me. I just love the idea of the unstable, quirky artist. Look at that face; he must have been quite an "old grump."


He was quite an interesting character. There is a fascinating documentary on YouTube. I think I uploaded it to the Klemperer EMI thread in the Recorded Music section.

Here it is.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 25-26-27-28


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

The vocalist is not as close to the microphone as I'm used to. It's like they intentionally wanted the background instruments to be equal to the voice. Or maybe it was just a mistake. Either way, I've never been as aware of what's going on behind the voice as I am here.


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Eotvos as a conductor - the work is by Maderna.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Disc 1_

*La Mer
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Jeux*

New Philharmonia Orchestra - Pierre Boulez.

This is an early Japanese transfer to CD of Boulez's CBS Debussy recordings. They are models of clarity, but I've always found them a little chilly and lacking in atmosphere.


----------



## Jacck

*Berlioz - Les Troyens*
Veasy, Vickers, Lindholm, Glossop, Begg & Davis; 1969


----------



## Eramire156

*"Beethoven playing of Gemütlichkeit and strength"*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Ten Sonatas for Violin and Piano 









Wolfgang Schneiderhan 
Wilhelm Kempff *

Recorded in Vienna September 1952 

This mono set is preferable to Schneiderhan later stereo set with Carl Seemann, which to me finds Schneiderhan in a reticent mood. Still I'm looking forward to the stereo reissue perhaps the new remastering will change my opinion.


----------



## robin4

*Frederick Delius: Songs of Sunset, RT II/5: No. 8*, They Are Not Long, the Weeping and the Laughter

Orchestra: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Choir: Bournemouth Symphony Chorus

Conductor: Richard Hickox

Artist: Bryn Terfel

Artist: Sally Burgess



They are not long, the weeping and the laughter,
Love and desire and hate:
I think they have no portion in us after
We pass the gate.

They are not long, the days of wine and roses:
Out of a misty dream
Our path emerges for a while, then closes
Within a dream.

Ernest Dowson (1867-1900)









_"The shortness of life prevents us from entertaining far-off hopes."

Horace's Odes
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*

So far, I've liked everything I've heard from this set, so I've placed my order, horrible cover art notwithstanding.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday passed without any Stockhausen in my ears. Now he's back with Aries from SIRIUS. Hey! I'm born in Aries  I love it <3


----------



## Enthusiast

Coincidences abound! Apart from being also born in Aries, I was also listening to Markus Stockhausen, the trumpet playing son of Karlheinz. Here he plays the Eovtos trumpet and orchestra work, Jet Stream, on an all-Eotvos record that also includes Paris-Dakar, Snatches Of A Conversation and two "jazz improvisations". A great record - all jazz tinged works and a good way to end today's listening.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*
> 
> So far, I've liked everything I've heard from this set, so I've placed my order, horrible cover art notwithstanding.


Its a very fine boxed set - I have a previous release which comes with what I consider a much more suitable cover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> View attachment 129331


I'd much prefer that cover. What was Warner thinking?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - chamber works part two of three tonight (the Octet) and tomorrow morning (the others).

Octet in F for two violins, viola, violoncello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):










String Quartet no.13 in A-minor [_Rosamunde_] D804 (1824):
String Quartet no.14 in D-minor [_Death and the Maiden_] D810 (1824):










Arpeggione Sonata in A-minor D821 (1824):


----------



## Tero

The Four Seasons are typical of period instruments, small enseble.

I extracted the three "named" concertos and put them on a burned disc of her Vivaldi Opus 4 works.


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> I think I'd get it just for the cover. Then I'd hang it up in my room with a small spotlight to scare myself silly at 2 in the morning.


Maybe you would become so scared that you would seek another cover instantly.


----------



## 13hm13

Nikolai Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 1









Maybe, I'll listen to the Naxos/Moscow recording of this PC, next....


----------



## Red Terror

Looks like he's about to go to work on the missus.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*
> 
> So far, I've liked everything I've heard from this set, so I've placed my order, horrible cover art notwithstanding.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*
> 
> So far, I've liked everything I've heard from this set, so I've placed my order, horrible cover art notwithstanding.


This picture is an accurate representation of my mood whenever I hear Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern:lol:

In all seriousness, most of today's listening consisted of a wonderful classical music podcast called Classics Unlocked, hosted by Graham Abbott. In the four episodes I heard, he walked through Beethoven's symphonies and early piano sonatas, Bruckner's symphonies, and Mozart's woodwind concerti; highlighting significant moments from each work, explaining the musical significance and circumstances of the compositions, and providing insights into the music that are equally appropriate for the layman and the seasoned listener. Highly recommended, although the podcast isn't updated nearly as often as it deserves to be. Also:

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor*
Pascal Roge (piano), Charles Dutoit/Orchestre Symphonie de Montreal

I can't believe I had never heard a Saint-Saens piano concerto before this! He may have been a formal traditionalist, but he could really let loose when he wanted, and several moments here reminded me of the Organ Symphony. A pure showpiece through and through, but it's unabashed fun. Music doesn't always need to be profound in order to be great. And the Francophile combo of Roge and Dutoit have the time of their lives with it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Krzysztof Penerecki, 'Metamorphosen' Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No 2 - Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO, Penderecki.
A wonderful performance by the dedicatee and the composer.


----------



## Helgi

Allegro Con Brio said:


> In all seriousness, most of today's listening consisted of a wonderful classical music podcast called Classics Unlocked, hosted by Graham Abbott.


Interesting, I'll have to check that out. Have you heard the Sticky Notes podcast? It's hosted by Joshua Weilerstein, a young conductor. Very insightful: http://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com


----------



## chill782002

Khachaturian - Piano Concerto

Nareh Arghamanyan - Piano

Alain Altinoglu / Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin

Recorded 2013


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay.
Very good but not quite up to the standard of the 5th Symphony on the same disc - overall a very fine disc.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Rogerx said:


> I want this, thanks for sharing.


I would love a hard copy of this too. My classical cd collection is somewhat lacking. Apart from about 50+ BBC Music Magazine cover discs I think I only have 5 cds! Thankfully I am able to stream a lot.

*EDIT* Oops. For the curious amongst you that's Chabrier's Complete Piano Works played by Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D major op.36
Robert Schumann: Symphony No.4 in D minor op.120
Otto Klemperer & the BBC Symphony Orchestra 
*
Concert recordings released on ICA Classics, the Beethoven recorded 11th December 1955 and the Schumann recorded 14th December 1955. This is disc 2 from an incredible 4 disc boxed set.

The recording quality is superb, the fact that the sound is in mono isn't particularly noticeable - thanks also to the energy and quality of the performance itself.

The BBC Symphony Orchestra gave a fantastic performance in both works - the end result being an absorbing listening experience.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129338


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Eugene Onegin

Orchestre de Paris
Semyon Bychkov, conductor

1993, reissued 2005


----------



## fergusmcphail

I've only heard Eliot Fisk play once before. A disc of baroque guitar transcriptions. I liked it enough to want to hear more. I can't begin to describe how good this is. But I guess in saying that I just did. Brilliant playing By Eliot and a great introduction to the music of George Rochberg.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Another mixed bag sort of day, listening-wise.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, Shostakovich and Schmidt

Shostakovich: Symphonies 6,7,11. Haitink Concertgebouw










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8. Mravinsky, Leningrad










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15. Sanderling, Cleveland










Schmidt: Symphonies 1 & 4. Sinaisky, Malmo.


----------



## WildThing

*Richard Wagner: Siegfried Idyll*

Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129343


*Richard Wagner*

Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg

Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1971, remastered 1999, reissued 2010


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Piano sonatas

D.959- D.537

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Rogerx

fergusmcphail said:


> I would love a hard copy of this too. My classical cd collection is somewhat lacking. Apart from about 50+ BBC Music Magazine cover discs I think I only have 5 cds! Thankfully I am able to stream a lot.
> 
> *EDIT* Oops. For the curious amongst you that's Chabrier's Complete Piano Works played by Alexandre Tharaud.


It's arriving today


----------



## Rogerx

Sterndale Bennett: Chamber Trio, Op. 26/Piano Sextet, Op. 8/ String Quartet in G major, WoO17

Villiers Quartet.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

From Liszt - 'The Collection' boxed set on DG.

Symphonic Poems III

1) Heroide funebre (Funeral Hero) S102
2) Hungaria S103
3) Hamlet S104
4) Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns) S105

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink



> Héroïde funèbre, S. 102, is a symphonic poem written by Franz Liszt in 1850 and published in 1857 as No. 8. The work originated as the first movement of a planned Revolutionary Symphony inspired by the July Revolution.[1] Liszt pays homage in this programmatic symphonic poem to the soldiers and men that died fighting in revolutionary efforts. The composition of this piece was started in 1830 as a brief sketch for a full symphony, but was dropped by Liszt in the continuing of other works. However, in 1848, there was an uprising in Liszt's home country of Hungary. One of Liszt's friends was killed during this revolution, which caused Liszt to revisit his now 20 year old sketch of the Revolutionary Symphony, shortening it and forming the first movement into the commemorative Héroïde funèbre.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> From Liszt - 'The Collection' boxed set on DG.
> 
> Symphonic Poems III
> 
> *1) Heroide funebre (Funeral Hero) S102*
> 2) Hungaria S103
> 3) Hamlet S104
> 4) Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns) S105
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink







(maybe the best rinforzando(s) in the history of this masterpiece) 80% Master, 10% Wagner, 10% Chopin + 100% pleasure.


----------



## rice

Listening to the piano concertos played by the composer himself.


----------



## Rogerx

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 18, Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 28

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas, Ambroise: Hamlet



Sherrill Milnes (Hamlet), Dame Joan Sutherland (Ophélie), James Morris (Claudius), Barbara Conrad (Gertrude), Arwel Huw Morgan (Polonius), Gösta Winbergh (Laerte), Philip Gelling (Horatio)

Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge

Gramophone Magazine July 1984

this colourful, lovingly prepared recording … the agility of [Sutherland's] voice [in the Mad Scene] is just as phenomenal with the sequence of high Bs effortlessly clean of attack … The drinking song is splendid … The recording, made in London's Kingsway Hall, is rich, immediate and atmospheric


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Symphony no 2 in C minor*

State Academic Symphony Orchestra - Evgeni Svetlanov

This set is absolutely gorgeous. I didn't really know the Scriabin symphonies that well but now I'm hooked.


----------



## Guest

Mention of Askenazy's retirement from public performance prompted me to listen to his recording of Mozart Piano Concert No 25 in C. Just a great performance. The finale, particularly the close, is the thrilling ride it should be.










Was inspired to listen to some other extroverted Mozart, the serenade in E-flat for harmonium, recording by the English Concert Winds. Fantastic music


----------



## Merl

Symhony 5 from Inbal today. Listening to this it didn't grip me as immediately as the performance of the 6th. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent performance but I feel that Inbal does other symphonies better. This continues to be a mighty impressive set, though. Next up, the 7th or 2nd.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Gina Bachauer (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Malx

This Mornings listening:
Mozart Piano Concertos 25 & 20 - Argerich, Orchestra Mozart, Abbado.









Haydn, Symphonies Nos 93, 99 & 100 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete works for Piano 
Alexandre Tharaud

11 pièces pittoresques: España 
11 pièces pittoresques: paysage 
11 pièces pittoresques:mélancolie 
11 pièces pittoresques:Tourbillon 
11 pièces pittoresques: sous-bois 
11 pièces pittoresques: Mauresque 
11 pièces pittoresques: Idylle 
11 pièces pittoresques: Danse Villageoise 
11 pièces pittoresques: Improvisation 
11 pièces pittoresques: Menuet pompeux 
11 pièces pittoresques: Scherzo-valse 
11 pièces pittoresques: Marche des Cipayes


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably the end of my little sequence of Eotvos ... here he is one of the conductors in Gruppen and also conducts Punkte - two of Stockhausen's orchestral masterpieces.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, D485. Roy Goodman, the Hanover Band.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Probably the end of my little sequence of Eotvos ... here is is one of the conductors in two of Stockhausen's masterpieces.
> 
> View attachment 129351


I'm waiting for this one


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Atrées
Nomes Alpha

*Just arrived*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - chamber works part three of three for this afternoon.

Despite the illustrious company they find themselves in, both the _Rondeau brilliant_ and the _Fantasie_ for violin and piano are substantial in their own right. This is especially true of the four-movement _Fantasie_ - it weighs in at 25 minutes and is the closest Schubert got to composing a final string sonata. The stand-alone _Notturno_ for piano trio was possibly considered for the D898 trio, but as it reminds me of the slow movement from the string quintet maybe it was eventually re-scored for that instead.

Nothing needs to be said about all their bigger brothers - every one an absolute gem which makes Schubert's early death even more of a swizz.

String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):










_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):
_Fantasie_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):










_Adagio_ [_Notturno_] in E-flat - movement for piano trio D897 (1827?):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827?):
Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):



String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chouer de L'Orchestre de Paris and Orchestre de Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms" and the Orchestre de Paris in Alexandre Scriabine's "Symphony No. 3-The Divine Poem":









very, very nice recording/performance


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Bartók

Julien Libeer (piano)

Bach, J S: French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV816
Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89
Bartók: Piano Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14

Brand new .


----------



## robin4

*Neoclassicism: Haydn + caffeine = Prokofiev's Classical Symphony*










*Sergei Prokofiev: Sinfonie No. 1 (»Symphonie classique«) *

Frankfurt Radio Symphony

François Leleux, Dirigent

Sergei Prokofiev began work on his Symphony No. 1 in D major (Op. 25) in 1916, but wrote most of it in 1917, finishing work on September 10.



It is written in loose *imitation of the style of Haydn *(and to a lesser extent, Mozart), and is widely known as the Classical Symphony, a name given to it by the composer.



The symphony is composed in a style based on that of Joseph Haydn, but *does not follow Haydn strictly* (for example, its *use of modulation is much freer*), and it does not contain any quotations from Haydn.

Thus it can be considered to be *one of the first neoclassical compositions*.

*Neoclassicism* in music was a* twentieth-century trend*, particularly current in the interwar period, in which composers sought to return to aesthetic precepts associated with the broadly defined *concept of "classicism", namely order, **balance, clarity, economy, and emotional restraint. *

As such, neoclassicism was a reaction against the unrestrained emotionalism and perceived formlessness of late Romanticism, as well as a "call to order" after the experimental ferment of the first two decades of the twentieth century.



_"It seemed to me that had Haydn lived to our day he would have retained his own style while accepting something of the new at the same time.

That was the kind of symphony I wanted to write: a symphony in the classical style. And when I saw that my idea was beginning to work, I called it the Classical Symphony."

Sergei Prokofiev

_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Cello Sonata No. 1*


----------



## Tero

going through my Four Seasons discs. Weeded out two Naxos recordings. This one is still excellent. Better than some period instrument versions I have:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129352


*Ignaz Joseph Pleyel*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major for two clarinets and orchestra

Dieter Klöcker, clarinet
Sandra Arnold, clarinet

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim
Sebastian Tewinkel, conductor

2008


----------



## Enthusiast

While on the subject of great composers who also turned out to be exceptional conductors, I thought I would treat myself to this:


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Il trionfo di Camilla" (Ng/Signum)
Victoria - O vos omnes (Shaw/Telarc)
Legrenzi - Sonata in A minor "La Buscha" (Guttler/Capriccio)
Vivaldi - Gloria, RV 589 (Willcocks/Decca)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I'm waiting for this one


You mean you have it on order? It's a very good disc, I think. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

CD2


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> You mean you have it on order? It's a very good disc, I think. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


Yes I have it on order, hope to see it soon,by the way,I really like the Xenakis twofer.


----------



## Malx

A classic Chopin disc:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin
Vinyl :angel:


----------



## sbmonty

In preparation for today's Berliner Philharmoniker performance.


----------



## Taplow

I decided I needed some more Walton in my life.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm just in love with this 4 CD set of Scriabin Symphonic Works.

Just moved on to Disc 3.

*Symphony no 3 in C minor, The Divine Poem*. Fabulous performances under Svetlanov.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg 2-CD. Excellent fidelity. I'm enjoying this one for its overall grasp as well. Dirt cheap, used.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets No.13 & 14 "Der Tod und das Mädchen 1824"
Chilingirian Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Images pour Orchestre
Danse Sacrée et danse profane* -with Alice Chalifoux - Harp

Cleveland Orchestra - Pierr Boulez

I still have a few niggling doubts about Boulez's CBS Debussy performances. Just a little too analytical for my taste.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Royal Fireworks Music*

I've given up my hopes of becoming king of the world and having this as my coronation music, but I can still strut around my listening room as master of my little plot of earth. Well, on second thought, there are still some critters outside the window who would disagree with me.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Fountains of Rome/ Pines of Rome/ The Birds

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday Symphony (Myaskovsky's 5th) and then a lovely disc of piano quintets.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stockhausen on Saturday


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Saturday symphony for me as well, then a lovely recording of Rachmaninoff's Vespers that I'd never before heard.

















Off tonight to York, PA, for a performance of Boulanger, Debussy, and Ravel - really looking forward to some live music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: Symphony No.8*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Constantin Silvestri, cond. 1957

*Sibelius: Lemminkainen op. 22*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, cond. 2007



















Some good tests for new set of wireless cans, Bowers and Wilkins PX7.

Doing well so far as long as ANC (Noise Cancellation) off.
ANC ruins them IMHO. But I have other headphones for that, so don't really care about ANC deficiency.
Bluetooth connection is best I've ever had.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Akarata
*

Everybody's listening to Xenakis, so I'm jumping on the bus.


----------



## Bourdon

*Franz Liszt*

Yesterday evening I listened to CD6 that was largely filled with music from Chopin and two pieces from Liszt. I enjoyed it very much 
CD 7 is a recording filled with music from Franz Liszt

Piano Sonata In B Minor, S178
. 
Zwei Konzertstüdien, S 145

Trauervorspeil Und Trauermarsch, S206

En Rêve - Nocturne. Andantino, S207

Réminiscenses De Don Juan, S418
Réminiscences De Simone Boccanegra, S438


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Britten the conductor: Elgar's Dream of Gerontius from ...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Prokofiev:

Violin Concerto 1 & 2.
Violin Sonata Op 115.


----------



## eljr

It's a rainy day here in NY and I have made it a Philip Glass day. 

I started with the full Einstein on the Beach recording, moved to Violin Concerto No.2 and am now listening to Symphony #5.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> It's a rainy day here in NY and I have made it a Philip Glass day.


Freezing rain here so I've settled in with this documentary film.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum.
(mono 1952)









I have it in this box, with the above cover:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Sonatine for Flute and Piano, Derive I*

My wife is out with the ladies, I'm home alone, so it's time to let Mr. Boulez out of his cage.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Gregor Piatigorsky - The Art of the Cello*

Listening now CD 9 from the set

*Maurice Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor

Felix Mendelssohn 
Piano Trio no.1 in D minor, op.49









Jascha Heifetz 
Arthur Rubinstein 
Gregor Piatigorsky *

Late last night CD 27

*Frédéric Chopin
Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor, op.65

Sergei Prokofiev 
Sonata for Cello and Piano in C major, op.119









Gregor Piatigorsky 
Rudolf Firkusny*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Albert Roussel Syphnony # 1 "Le poeme de la foret"


----------



## Malx

Arrived this morning the last disc from the same edition to enable me to complete the second Brahms Symphony set from Walter - worth waiting for at a very good price for a pre-loved copy.

In terms of the performance it is has less sparkle than Walter's earlier New York (mono) set, I use the term 'well upholstered' to describe the sound created, maybe even polite - don't get me wrong I like this recording well enough it is just a different style and approach to my recent Brahms additions. 
It is also extremely satisfying to complete the set.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight an excellent recording of Nielsen's 5th Symphony that I rarely, if ever, hear mentioned in despatches. If you get a chance give it a try.









Edit: in the US read dispatches for despatches.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro in Francisco Javier Garcia Fajer's "The Seven Last Words of Christ" and Jose Joaquimi dos Santos's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir, the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.2 in B major, op.14, "To October". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra. First listen to this work, and I'm actually very impressed! I was expecting some overly bombastic quasi-propaganda, and perhaps that's exactly what it is, but I think the young composer (21 years young as of the première) actually really brought it home, somehow. He must have been really digging Mahler at this time. I suspect he had a dog-eared score of the Resurrection symphony somewhere in his home? Anyway, what I'm hearing is a distilled Soviet-socialist-realist take on a Mahlerian symphony. The scherzando second movement is sublime. The Chorus finale is a little over the top, but it's not as bad as I was expecting. Overall a good symphony. This Vasily Petrenko cycle is excellent so far!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Prokofiev:

Symphony 1


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> (maybe the best rinforzando(s) in the history of this masterpiece) 80% Master, 10% Wagner, 10% Chopin + 100% pleasure.


Thank you for posting this Dimace. It is quiet beautiful indeed. I have a little bit to go in Liszt's orchestral music before I turn to his solo piano pieces. I have saved this for repeated listening and to compare this performance with the one I have.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms - Requiem Op. 45


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Thank you for posting this Dimace. It is quiet beautiful indeed. I have a little bit to go in *Liszt's orchestral music before* I turn to his solo piano pieces. I have saved this for repeated listening and to compare this performance with the one I have.


Orchestral music… OK... It is like you are listening Beethoven for his Fidelio, his Ouvertüren or his piano Bagatellen... They are not bad of course, but in comparison to his Symphonies, Sonaten, String Quartets etc, are nothing. Liszt is the piano and the piano is Liszt. He has composed a Faust Symphony (gigantic work) but apart of this I could not say that his other orchestral works are of the highest level. They are more a tribute to Chopin (concertos) and Wagner (orchestral and symphonic music), one way the Master used to prove also his self in this field, a self confidence injection (which actually never needed) and nothing more or less. I could recommend to someone to work with his orchestral works (or his organ and chorus works) the moment he is ready with the piano works and NOT before them. The orc. works are simply a supplement, not the main dish. Liszt has taught during his life hundreds of students. (always for free) No one of them was by him to learn composition, orc. direction etc. They went to him to learn from the greatest piano performer in the known universe. Look at the score of the Heroide. Look how it is dancing. The harmony the notes are moving. The richness of the writing! This is what you must have from the Master. If you want orchestra open the 7th or the 9th of Beethoven. The Bruckner or the Mahler. Liszt and Chopin are THE PIANO. Period and I wish you a great Sunday, my dearest friend.


----------



## Joe B

Once again, Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Not quite ready for bed yet, I decided to revisit this work. I'm listening on my headphone rig; it sounds excellent. 19 people singing their hearts out. This work is definitely my latest obsession.


----------



## Rogerx

Nordic Autumn - Orchestral Songs

Camilla Nylund (soprano)

Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer

Madetoja: Syksy-sarja (autumn song cycle), Op. 68
Palmgren: Aamun autereessa, Op. 106, No. 2
Palmgren: En sällsam fagel Op. 95
Rangström: Den Utvalda
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)


----------



## Joe B

Last one for the night - Dirigents Maris Sirmais leading the State Choir Latvija in Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Alexandre Tharaud

Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Prokofiev:
> 
> Symphony 1





Captainnumber36 said:


> Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead





Captainnumber36 said:


> Brahms - Requiem Op. 45


Captain, please give us at least the participants.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Today:






Tonight:


----------



## Dimace

*This one is SUPER SPECIAL!* *Ataulfo Argenta *is more than a conductor. Is a MYTHOS in his life and in his work. (he volunteered in the Spanish Civil War, he died alone, poisoned in his house at the age of 45, etc) For me and for all they know the Spanish music Ataulfo the best of his kind when it comes to Granados, Albeniz, Turina and Co. We are speaking for legendary - *close the shop*- recordings in this BS (5XCDs from Decca) This is not a bargain, is also not very affordable, for the every day CM listeners and lovers. It is an item more for collectors. What you can do here, is to find Ataulfo in other recordings in LP or CD and enjoy his great performances. There are MANY out there and in good prices. *In every case EMBRACE this TITAN of the podium. *


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach -Víkingur Ólafsson

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1.

Andras Schiff (piano).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 4

*Poem of Ecstasy
Prometheus - the Poem of Fire* - with Sviatoslav Richter - piano
*Dream*

State National Symphony Orchestra - Yevgeni Svetlanov

More wonderful Scriabin from Svetlanov and his forces.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Orchestral music… OK... It is like you are listening Beethoven for his Fidelio, his Ouvertüren or his piano Bagatellen... They are not bad of course, but in comparison to his Symphonies, Sonaten, String Quartets etc, are nothing. Liszt is the piano and the piano is Liszt. He has composed a Faust Symphony (gigantic work) but apart of this I could not say that his other orchestral works are of the highest level. They are more a tribute to Chopin (concertos) and Wagner (orchestral and symphonic music), one way the Master used to prove also his self in this field, a self confidence injection (which actually never needed) and nothing more or less. I could recommend to someone to work with his orchestral works (or his organ and chorus works) the moment he is ready with the piano works and NOT before them. The orc. works are simply a supplement, not the main dish. Liszt has taught during his life hundreds of students. (always for free) No one of them was by him to learn composition, orc. direction etc. They went to him to learn from the greatest piano performer in the known universe. Look at the score of the Heroide. Look how the score is dancing. The harmony the notes are moving. The richness of the writing! This is what you must have from the Master. If you want orchestra open the 7th or the 9th of Beethoven. The Bruckner or the Mahler. Liszt and Chopin are THE PIANO. Period and I wish you a great Sunday, my dearest friend.


I have a young cousin who has been taking private piano lessons for a number of years. I told her that I had bought her a CD for Christmas. I think she was expecting (and hoping) someone like Chopin. I got her Franz Liszt. I don't know if she had heard of him before. She is going to the university where she is majoring in music. She will discover who Franz Liszt was.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3

*Nocturnes
Printemps
Première Rhapsodie for orchestra with clarinet solo* - Gervase de Peyer - clarinet

John Alldis Choir
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Pierre Boulez

These early Boulez performances certainly reveal much in the score that sometimes goes unnoticed, but I do still find them rather cool and lacking in atmosphere.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Symphonic Poems IV

1) Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne - (What is heard on the mountain) - S95
2) Orpheus S98
3) Die Ideale S106

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink, conductor



> e qu'on entend sur la montagne, S.95, is the first of thirteen symphonic poems by Hungarian composer Franz Liszt. It is an orchestral work inspired by Victor Hugo's poem of the same name, published as No. 5 of his collection Les Feuilles d'automne (1831)





> The French title means "What one hears on the mountain". The work is sometimes referred to by its German title "Bergsymphonie" ("Mountain Symphony"). The piece, like many of Liszt's works, was revised a number of times before reaching the final version known today. It was originally composed in the years 1848-9 and subsequently revised in 1850, with the final form being produced in 1854. It is also the longest of Liszt's symphonic poems; a typical performance averages over half an hour in length.
> 
> This symphonic poem, like many of Liszt's works is largely of programmatic nature, the subject being of Nature‟s perfection contrasted with man's misery. Liszt writes: "The poet hears two voices; one immense, splendid, and full of order, raising to the Lord its joyous hymn of praise - the other hollow, full of pain, swollen by weeping, blasphemies, and curses. One spoke of nature, the other of humanity! Both voices struggle near to each other, cross over, and melt into one another, till finally they die away in a state of holiness.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Tragic Overture Op 81 & Schicksalied Op 54* - The Occidental College Concert Choir*, Columbia SO, Walter.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> I have a young cousin who has been taking private piano lessons for a number of years. I told her that I had bought her a CD for Christmas. I think she was expecting (and hoping) someone like Chopin. I got her Franz Liszt. I don't know if she had heard of him before. She is going to the university where she is majoring in music. She will discover who Franz Liszt was.


Excellent choice! But, if your young cousin wants to make something very good with our instrument must discover two composers and only: Bach and Beethoven. Chopin and Liszt can make only a quite good piano player and nothing more. They don't demand so many things as the two Bs. (this means they don't want to consume your body and soul…) Take a look at the names are doing carriers ONLY with Liszt, (Chopin, less) or Thalberg. (Nicolosi, Hegedüs, Jado, Mayer, Rose, Howard etc.) And now the ones with Beethoven and Bach> Barenboim, Schiff, Backhaus, Brendel, Buchbinder, Gould, Badura-Skoda, Perahia, Fischer, etc) No comparison. As I often say to the students and piano scolars: No Beethoven, no life. (In Wien say: No Schubert, no life… :lol: )


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Flute Concerto - Andrew Nicholson (flute), Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.
I'd forgotten how good this disc is!


----------



## Enthusiast

haydnguy said:


> I have a young cousin who has been taking private piano lessons for a number of years. I told her that I had bought her a CD for Christmas. I think she was expecting (and hoping) someone like Chopin. I got her Franz Liszt. I don't know if she had heard of him before. She is going to the university where she is majoring in music. She will discover who Franz Liszt was.


Surely everyone has heard _of _Liszt even if they don't know his music. His name is so famous that it is used in Cockney Rhyming Slang - _Brahms and Liszt_ means _drunk_ (the rhyme is with the vernacular, _pissed_).


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)

Gramophone Magazine June 2017

It's been some years since we've had a disc of Brahms's sextets as thoroughly satisfying as this one...The Capuçon brothers and their colleagues may be an ad hoc group but they play with the unanimity and blended tone of a veteran ensemble...Best of all, the musicians find a near-ideal balance of urgency and patience - the hallmark of a great Brahms interpretation.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Version sans récitant_

Cyrille Dubois, Zachary Wilder -Tenors

Accentus
Orchestre de chambre de Paris - Laurence Equilbey

An interesting and at times quite original work. The sunrise and song of the muezzin is particularly arresting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stockhausen on Sunday: Sonntags-Gruss from Sonntag aus Licht. It's a bit long, so I'll stop somewhere...The whole opera is almost 5 hours.
Lichter—Wasser (Lights—Waters) is both the first scene and the "Gruss" (greeting) of the opera. An initial duet by the soprano (Eve) and tenor (Michael) is followed by the entrance of the orchestra, who take their places throughout the audience, which is arranged in triangular segments facing the centre. Each musician is provided with a rack with a lamp and a glass of water. Seventeen high-register instruments are identified by seventeen blue lamps, corresponding to the Michael formula, and twelve lower-register instruments are lit by green lamps, corresponding to the Eve formula. The music rotates through the space in two simultaneous layers and in 12 successive waves. These rotations are related to the planets and moons of our solar system, whose names, astronomical characteristics, and symbolisms form a part of the sung texts, which were written by the composer. At the end, the musicians make their exit and the soprano and tenor sing a closing duet. (from wikipedia)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Surely everyone has heard _of _Liszt even if they don't know his music. His name is so famous that it is used in Cockney Rhyming Slang - _Brahms and Liszt_ means _drunk_ (the rhyme is with the vernacular, _pissed_).


That is hilarious :lol: Still, I can remember a time before I knew who Liszt was; everyone has to hear about him somewhere. For me I had no idea who he was until I heard the song Lisztomania by Phoenix (showing my youth here, this would have been in 2009 )-and I think the general public in the UK and in Europe might have more general classical music knowledge than we do here in the States.

Current listening for me;










*Benjamin Britten*: String Quartet No.1 in D major, op.25. Maggini Quartet.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Spring Song Op. 16 N Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony

A heart achingly beautiful piece... originally subtitled by the master, “The Sadness of Spring.” It does not look forward to the promise of summer but rather reflects on what was lost during the unforgiving silence of winter. A brilliant concept and a brilliant composition. I think it is going to be a Nordic composer kind of day.


----------



## haydnguy

Dimace said:


> Excellent choice! But, if your young cousin wants to make something very good with our instrument must discover two composers and only: Bach and Beethoven. Chopin and Liszt can make only a quite good piano player and nothing more. They don't demand so many things as the two Bs. (this means they don't want to consume your body and soul…) Take a look at the names are doing carriers ONLY with Liszt, (Chopin, less) or Thalberg. (Nicolosi, Hegedüs, Jado, Mayer, Rose, Howard etc.) And now the ones with Beethoven and Bach> Barenboim, Schiff, Backhaus, Brendel, Buchbinder, Gould, Badura-Skoda, Perahia, Fischer, etc) No comparison. As I often say to the students and piano scolars: No Beethoven, no life. (In Wien say: No Schubert, no life… :lol: )


Thanks so much for that information. You have opened a new world for me with your list of Liszt pianists. (I see that they play others than Liszt too). I will tell my cousin your advice on B&B.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> *This one is SUPER SPECIAL!* *Ataulfo Argenta *is more than a conductor. Is a MYTHOS in his life and in his work. (he volunteered in the Spanish Civil War, he died alone, poisoned in his house at the age of 45, etc) For me and for all they know the Spanish music Ataulfo the best of his kind when it comes to Granados, Albeniz, Turina and Co. We are speaking for legendary - *close the shop*- recordings in this BS (5XCDs from Decca) This is not a bargain, is also not very affordable, for the every day CM listeners and lovers. It is an item more for collectors. What you can do here, is to find Ataulfo in other recordings in LP or CD and enjoy his great performances. There are MANY out there and in good prices. *In every case EMBRACE this TITAN of the podium. *
> 
> View attachment 129378


I have this LP wich is more expensive than this box.

I sold most of my (classical) Lp's a few years ago but this one and a few hundreds I kept.It is only later that I discovered that this specific LP was so wanted by collectioners


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I'm now very careful but I have also this CD


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Paul Mealor:










*Now sleeps the crimson petal
She walks in beauty
O vos omnes
Stabat mater
Salvator mundi: Greater Love
Locus iste
Ave Maria
Ubi caritas*


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I have this LP wich is more expensive than this box.
> 
> I sold most of my (classical) Lp's a few years ago but this one and a few hundreds I kept.It is only later that I discovered that this specific LP was so wanted by collectioners
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now very careful but I have also this CD


This disc goes for ridiculous prices.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Royal Lewters*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.20, "The First of May". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra. The second of two back-to-back "propaganda" symphonies. I am enjoying this one too, so far, anyway. Petrenko and the Liverpudlians are amazing in this cycle. Great sound, great playing. I am completely satisfied so far. Plus, the jacket cover for this first disc in the set contains my favorite picture of Shostakovich. Look at that cat.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - piano sonatas, variations, duets etc. part one this afternoon.

Sonata in C for piano duet K19d (1765):
Sonata in D for piano duet K381 (1772):
Sonata in B-flat for piano duet K358 (1774):










Eight variations in G on the Dutch song _"Laat ons Juichen, Batavieren!"_ by Christian Ernst Graaf K24 (1766):
Seven variations in D on the Dutch national anthem _"Willem van Nassau"_ K25 (1766):
Twelve variations in C on a menuet by Johann Christian Fischer K179 (1774):
Six variations in G on _"Mio car Adone"_ from the opera _La fiera di Venezia_ by Antonio Salieri K180 (1773):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C K279 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F K280 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat K281 (1774):


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> W.A. Mozart - piano sonatas, variations, duets etc. part one this afternoon.
> 
> Sonata in C for piano duet K19d (1765):
> Sonata in D for piano duet K381 (1772):
> Sonata in B-flat for piano duet K358 (1774):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight variations in G on the Dutch song _"Laat ons Juichen, Batavieren!"_ by Christian Ernst Graaf K24 (1766):
> Seven variations in D on the Dutch national anthem _"Willem van Nassau"_ K25 (1766):
> Twelve variations in C on a menuet by Johann Christian Fischer K179 (1774):
> Six variations in G on _"Mio car Adone"_ from the opera _La fiera di Venezia_ by Antonio Salieri K180 (1773):
> Piano Sonata no.1 in C K279 (1774):
> Piano Sonata no.2 in F K280 (1774):
> Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat K281 (1774):


What do you think of Barenboim's Mozart? I am still trying to find the right Mozart sonatas box for me. I am leaning towards Uchida, Eschenbach, and Arrau.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi & Lachner: Wind Quintets

Ensemble Wien-Berlin

Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 2 in G minor/ Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 1 in A major/ Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 2 in F major/ Lachner, F: Wind Quintet No. 2 in E flat major


----------



## robin4

*Russian melody: Rach the best. Prokofiev next best. DSCH comes in #3.*

*prize for Rach:*



*prize for Prokofiev:*



*prize for DSCH:*








*Rachmaninov: Spring Waters *

*Angela Gheorghiu *






*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No 1*

*Martha Argerich* & Alexandre Rabinovitch






*D. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 *

Quatuor Danel





_"It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies."

C.S. Lewis_


----------



## Vasks

_All about Antonin_

*Dvorak - Overture to "King and Charcoal Burner" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Cello Concerto (Wallfisch/Chandos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think of Barenboim's Mozart? I am still trying to find the right Mozart sonatas box for me. I am leaning towards Uchida, Eschenbach, and Arrau.


Sorry, FS - I can't speculate about the interpretation as I haven't heard them played by anyone else. I'm sure there are others here who can answer your question.


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Paolo Colonna ‎- O Splendida Dies*
Scherzi Musicali, Nicolas Achten


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Joseph Haydn
Erdődy Quartets Op.76









Tatrai String Quartet*


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter, Complete Piano Music, Charles Rosen. Very good job by Rosen. Well-recorded, too.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Elliott Carter, Complete Piano Music, Charles Rosen. Very good job by Rosen. Well-recorded, too.


Rosen and Carter were good friends, I think. The former dedicated his Classical Style to Carter.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129387


*Frédéric Chopin*

24 Preludes
5 Mazurkas
2 Nocturnes

Ingrid Fliter, piano

2014


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsody No.12, Liebesträume, Mephisto Waltz No.1, etc. *Jorge Bolet*. Damn fine CD!! Picked it up on a whim yesterday. I have severely underestimated Liszt's greatness. These may be flashy showpieces, but they represent a big step forward in piano music, akin to what Beethoven did for the piano sonata some decades earlier. One can hear the influence of Chopin, especially his Ballades, and then one can hear Liszt's influence on Chopin. As for Bolet, I am thoroughly wowed. I may try and save up money for his Liszt box. Also, different pianist, but this is going on the wish list:










@*Dimace*, if you are reading this: you are our resident Lisztian; do you have any opinions on the Liszt recordings of these two pianists:

Lise de la Salle
László Simon

I'm very curious about both.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies 5 & 8 and Incidental Music to Rosamunde

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Helgi

A bit of harpsichord today:









*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Mahan Esfahani

And Lieder:









*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Anne Sofie von Otter and Thomas Quasthoff
Claudio Abbado w/BPO

Also been enjoying the latest addition to my collection, this great recording of Mozart's last symphonies:









*Mozart: Symphonies 38-41*
Scottish Chamber Orchestra w/Charles Mackerras


----------



## canouro

*Lachrimæ Caravaggio*
Jordi Savall, Dominique Fernandez, Le Concert Des nations, Hespèrion XXI


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129387
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> 24 Preludes
> 5 Mazurkas
> 2 Nocturnes
> 
> Ingrid Fliter, piano
> 
> 2014


I had an immediate association with this picture


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

24 Préludes & Fugues,op.87


----------



## cougarjuno

Roslavets chamber music:

Piano Trio no 3.; Viola Sonatas nos. 1 and 2; Cello Sonata no. 1; and Piano Sonata no. 5


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.31 in A-flat major, op.110 & Piano Sonata No.32 in C minor, op.111. Glenn Gould. These were Gould's very first Beethoven recordings in 1956 and arguably some of his most successful. The op.110 is amazing. Recommended.


----------



## Judith

flamencosketches said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.20, "The First of May". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra. The second of two back-to-back "propaganda" symphonies. I am enjoying this one too, so far, anyway. Petrenko and the Liverpudlians are amazing in this cycle. Great sound, great playing. I am completely satisfied so far. Plus, the jacket cover for this first disc in the set contains my favorite picture of Shostakovich. Look at that cat.


Have the whole Shostakovich symphony set by them.

Incidentally we saw them live yesterday evening and they were amazing


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 5 - Halle Orchestra, Skrowaczewski.

Be careful this two disc set was produced in 2006 but is in fact two recordings of the symphonies previously available on the IMP label in the UK (I'm not sure about elsewhere) that were recorded in 1990.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartók
Sonata
Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, op.20
Suite, op.14
Out of Doors
Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion 









Murray Perahia

Sir George Solti
David Corkhill
Evelyn Glennie*


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: The Overtures / Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic








Ruins of Athens Overture Op 113


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto No. 5 in F Major, Op. 103, on:









Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos 2 & 5, Etc / Chamayou, Krivine, French National Orchestra
Chamayou,Bertrand 
Release Date: 09/07/2018


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Judith said:


> Have the whole Shostakovich symphony set by them.
> 
> Incidentally we saw them live yesterday evening and they were amazing


Awesome, I have the whole set too. Just got it. I just like the individual sleeve covers a lot. That's great you got to see them, what was the program like?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Peter Warlock*: Serenade for Strings. Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Piano Concerto No. 5 in F Major, Op. 103, on:
> 
> View attachment 129398
> 
> 
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos 2 & 5, Etc / Chamayou, Krivine, French National Orchestra
> Chamayou,Bertrand
> Release Date: 09/07/2018


I have to mention (again) that I consider Bertrand as a MAGOR Liszt interpreter, maybe the best of the new Master's Performers Generation. I see now, and I' happy, that he is making also the Saint. The Saint is one very interesting composer (I'm speaking for his works where the piano is involved) He demands dexterity, pathos and feelings. I'm not an expert in this composer and I have played almost nothing of him. But I strongly believe that is someone we MUST approach more and learn his works even more. He has many marvellous moments in his music and I'm sure that Bertrand can bring them under the light. (I will try this CD)


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Variations on a Theme of Chopin Op 22 & Piano Sonata No 1 in D Minor Op 28 - Boris Berezovsky.
CD 8 from what is proving to be a box full of very accomplished playing.


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in a performance of his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129405


*Franz Liszt*

Études d'exécution transcendante, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Etudes, S145
Three Concert Etudes, S144
Grandes Études de Paganini, S. 141 Nos. 1-6

Danil Trifonov, piano

2016


----------



## Taplow

Un peu de Rameau ce soir:


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Cologne RSO, William Steinberg.

This live performance is a special one in some respects. 
Steinberg who like so many other conductors of his generation left Cologne when he still could in 1933 making his home in the US and as many will know made many fine recordings with the Pittsburgh Symphony. He returned to Cologne as part of a European tour with the Pittsburgh Symphony in 1964 and the following year he returned to conduct the the work on this disc - a glorious return it is too.
Steinberg in his early days worked with Klemperer and I can hear some of Klemperer in this recording not to mention the fact that he is as swift as Klemperer meaning the recording fits onto one disc.
If like me you love this Symphony try and give this one a listen it may not necessarily be the best available but it is a record of an event - I like that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - piano sonatas, variations, duets etc. part two tonight.

Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat K282 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.5 in G K283 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.6 in D K284 (1775):
Piano Sonata no.7 in C K 309 (1777):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A-minor K 310 (1778):
Piano Sonata no.9 in D K 311 (1777):
Nine variations in C on the arietta _"Lison dormait"_ from the opera _Julie_ by Nicolas Dezède K264 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the French song _"La belle Françoise"_ K353 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the romance _"Je suis Lindor"_ from the music to the Beaumarchais play _Le Barbier de Seville_ by Antoine-Laurent Baudron K354 (1778):
Twelve variations in C on the French song _"Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman"_ K265 (1781 or 1782):
Eight variations in F on the chorus _"Dieu d'amour"_ from the opera _Les mariages samnites_ by André Grétry K352 (1781):










Sonata for two pianos in D K448 (1781):


----------



## Merl

After a day of listening to 4 accounts of Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances (thanks to Becca's blind comparison) it was nice to play somethong different so it was Haydn's String Quartets and a very familiar tune. Love this set from the Kodalys.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Schubert - Symphonies 3 & 8.


----------



## starthrower

22 year old Gould in 1954.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> Roslavets chamber music:
> 
> Piano Trio no 3.; Viola Sonatas nos. 1 and 2; Cello Sonata no. 1; and Piano Sonata no. 5


Roslavets is an impressive composer. I've liked all what I've heard by him.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Quintet Op.25 (Orchestrated by Arnold Schönberg)
Marc Albrecht & the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra *

A beautiful work given an opportunity to shine in both an orchestral and chamber setting. The quality of the performance and the recording/production are both excellent.


----------



## Captainnumber36

starthrower said:


> 22 year old Gould in 1954.


Gould was just such a delight.

Finzi - Concerto for Clarinet and String Orchestra, Op. 31.


----------



## 13hm13

A 1988 Erato CD ...

Van Wassenaer* - The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman ‎- 6 Concerti Armonici
Erato ‎- ECD 75395


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Artur Rubinstein, Josef Krips, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. I was not as impressed on first listen with this recording as I am now. Wow. What an effortless, deeply felt performance from Rubinstein. And Krips proves, as always, that he is one of the most underrated conductors of his time. Why people today don't talk about him more is beyond me. As for the music, it speaks for itself, one of Brahms' greatest masterpieces.



Captainnumber36 said:


> Schubert - Symphonies 3 & 8.


Is it Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonic? They have an amazing CD with those two symphonies together. Everyone knows the 8th is one of Schubert's greatest masterworks, but I think the 3rd is easily among his best symphonies too, even if it is the shortest.


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices in choral works by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> 22 year old Gould in 1954.


This is NOT very Beethovenian... This looks like more Tausig, Czerny or Hanon. The Master Gould is young and maybe he hasn't understood the Beethoven's principles which are VERY strict and beyond every doubts and heresies. The orchestra is also on the verge of unacceptable. Like a corrupted MP3 or something made with Cubase.

Let us listen the 1st Beethoven Concerto the correct way.






*Thanks a lot my dearest Star for this video. It is a chance to justify some base things about Beethoven, a composer where NOTHING outside his lines can survive.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Symphonies 26, 27 & 32

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## 13hm13

Very HIGH-fidelity stereo recording (for 1950s), and super performance, too:

Dvořák - Symphony n°7/9 - Vienna PO / Kubelík

(listening to Symph 7 currently!!)


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12
Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Schubert - Symphonies 3 & 8.


Can we have the performers please Captain?????


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1968-12-07
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Mozart--Clarinet Quintet K581
Brahms--Clarinet Quintet Op. 115

Emerson SQ, David Shifrin


----------



## 13hm13

My prev. post about Dvorak 7 (Kubelik 1956, Vienna PO) sparked some interest into other good recordings/perfs. Well, I have skimmed thru a few, and this MLP may be the best of pick (thus far)... again, remarkable recording (for the era), and excellent perf, too:









Dvorak*, Dorati*, The London Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8
Label: Mercury ‎- 434 312-2


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphony in G/ Divertissement/ Rhapsodie Norvégienne/ Scherzo in D minor

Basler Sinfonie-Orchester, Giancarlo Andretta.


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Wagner--Flying Dutchman Overture
Ippolitov-Ivanov--In the Village
Messiaen--L'Ascension
Griffes--The White Peacock
Wagner--Wotan's Farewell
Vaughan Williams--Fantasia on Greensleeves
Tchaikovsky--Francesca da Rimini

Leopold Stokowski, New York Phil


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

Renée Fleming (Fiordiligi), Anne Sofie von Otter (Dorabella), Adelina Scarabelli (Despina), Frank Lopardo (Ferrando), Olaf Bär (Guglielmo), Michele Pertusi (Don Alfonso)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Sir Georg Solti

Penguin Guide 2010

Solti takes a fast and light approach which yet has none of his old fierceness. Much is owed to the superb playing of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Renée Fleming as Fiordiligi sings with a firm, full voice that is brilliant yet flexible...Altogether Solti's finest Mozart recording, outshining even his Figaro.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*SCHUMANN*

*Piano Quintet in E flat* - Martha Argerich, Dora Schwarzberg, Lucy Hall, Nobuko Imai, Mischa Maisky
*Andante and Variations* -Martha Argerich, Alexandre Rabinovitch, Natalie Gutman, Mischa Maisky, Marie-Luise Neunecker
*Fantasiestücke* - Natalie Gutman, Martha Argerich
*Märchenbilder* - Nobuko Imai, Martha Argerich

Recorded live in 1994, these are all fabulous performances with the wonderful Martha Argerich their common denominator. Such joy in the act of making music.


----------



## Classical Playlists

Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies (Vincenzo Maltempo)


----------



## Zama

Discovering this...


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 4

Artur Rodzinski / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1946

Great performance. It's a terrible shame that so few of Rodzinski's 1940s recordings with the Cleveland, New York and Chicago orchestras have been reissued. I think a pretty solid box set would be possible and I'd certainly buy it.


----------



## Malx

Antonin Dvorak, Symphony No 9 & Othello Overture - Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.

Good performance of the Symphony if a liitle understated - I'd like little more energy please.
The Overture I don't know well enough to comment.









From:


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think of Barenboim's Mozart? I am still trying to find the right Mozart sonatas box for me. I am leaning towards Uchida, Eschenbach, and Arrau.


I don't know the Eschenbach but both the Arrau and Uchida are _very _good. There is also Fazil Say - he and Arrau are my current favourites - and of course the Gulda tapes (home made with the odd moment of distortion but inspired playing - it marked his return to classical music after years of avoiding it and concentrating on jazz). I don't know what you want from Mozart but Barenboim can be a little Romantic in his approach (but he is a great pianist ...).


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent some 7 hours driving yesterday. Apart from the Dvorak Cello Concerto (see below), I listened to a lot of music including quite a lot of Brahms -

the 2nd piano concerto









and the wonderful and extraordinary sextets









But between these big Romantic pieces I listened to some Bach - the 3rd sonata and the 3nd partita for solo violin









and the last two solo cello suites









It was the last of these that led me somehow to Dvorak's great concerto (see next post) and this excellent - poetic, imaginative and not at all sentimental - Elgar


----------



## Enthusiast

Between the different pieces I listened to three relatively recent accounts of the Dvorak Cello Concerto. I loved the very poetic and lyrical account by Queyras (coupled with a lovely Dumky)









But the very big and powerful (overpowered?) recent account by Isserlis is quite something!









And this one - with a soloist who doesn't quite have the distinctive and focused musical character of the other two but a lovely balanced account for all that.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 7

*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - Intermezzo
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz - Intermezzo
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - Intermezzo
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - Intermezzo
Ponchielli: La Gioconda - Dance of the Hours
Verdi: La Traviata - Prelude Act III
Verdi: Aida - Ballet Music Act II
Verdi: Don Carlo - Ella giammai m'amo* with Boris Christoff - bass
*Gounod: Faust - Vous qui faites l'endormie* with Boris Christoff - bass
*Roussel: Symphony no 4*

Philharmonia Orchestra - Herbert von Karajan

Recordings from 1949 and 1954.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, op.11. Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic. (On Philips rather than Decca as pictured). A damn fine concerto that I have long neglected. I've been returning to Chopin lately, his music is amazing. Anyway, I've just realized today is Mozart's birthday, so I will have to put on some Wolfgang Amadeus next.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.23 in A major, K488. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. A good performance, but not my favorite, that would be Ivan Moravec w/ the Czech Chamber Orchestra on Supraphon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - piano sonatas, variations, duets etc. part three for late morning/afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.10 in C K330 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.11 in A K331 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.12 in F K332 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.13 in B-flat K333 (1783-84):
Piano Sonata no.14 in C-minor K457 (1784):
_Fantasia no.4_ in C-minor K475 (1785):
Six variations in F on the aria _"Salve tu, Domine"_ from the opera _I filosofi immaginarii_ by Giovanni Paisiello K398 (1783):
Ten variations in G on the aria _"Unser dummer Pöbel meint"_ from the comic opera _La rencontre imprévue_ by Christoph Willibald Gluck K455 (1784):










Sonata in F for piano duet K497 (1786):
Five variations in G on an original theme K501 (1786):


----------



## Bourdon

Schumann Piano Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 44

Cello - Mischa Maisky - Michael SheadyPiano - Martha Argerich Viola - Nobuko ImaiViolin Dora Schwarzberg, Lucia Hall

Schumann Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121

Michael SheadyPiano - Martha Argerich Violin - Dora Schwarzber

Schumann Fantasiestücke Op. 73
Cello - Natalia Gutman Michael SheadyPiano - Martha Argerich


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition,/ Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse, Tugan Sokhiev


----------



## robin4

*Robert Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major op. 47*

*Notos Quartett *



Robert Schumann was a German composer, pianist, and influential music critic. He is widely regarded as one of the greatest composers of the Romantic era.





Schumann suffered from a *mental disorder* that first manifested in 1833 as a severe melancholic *depressive* episode-which recurred several times alternating with *phases of "exaltation"* and increasingly also *delusional ideas* of being poisoned or threatened with metallic items.

What is now thought to have been a combination of* bipolar disorder* and *perhaps mercury poisoning* led to "manic" and "depressive" periods in Schumann's compositional productivity.

After a *suicide attempt* in 1854, Schumann was admitted at his own request to a *mental asylum in Endenich near Bonn. *



Diagnosed with psychotic melancholia, he *died of pneumonia two years later at the age of 46*, without recovering from his mental illness.

In late February 1854, Schumann's symptoms increased, the *angelic visions* sometimes being replaced by *demonic ones*. He warned Clara that he feared he might do her harm.

On 27 February, he *attempted suicide* by throwing himself from a bridge into the Rhine River (his elder sister Emilie had committed suicide in 1825, possibly by drowning herself).

Rescued by boatmen and taken home, he asked to be taken to an asylum for the insane. He entered Dr. Franz Richarz's sanatorium in Endenich, a quarter of Bonn, and remained there until he died on 29 July 1856 at the age of 46.

During his confinement, he was *not allowed to see Clara, although Brahms was free to visit him.*

Clara finally visited him two days before his death. He appeared to recognize her, but was able to speak only a few words.



_The lunatic is in my head.
The lunatic is in my head
You raise the blade, you make the change
You re-arrange me 'til I'm sane.
You lock the door
And throw away the key
There's someone in my head but it's not me.

And if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear
You shout and no one seems to hear.
And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon.

"I can't think of anything to say except...
I think it's marvelous! HaHaHa!"

All that you touch
All that you see
All that you taste
All you feel.

All that you love
All that you hate
All you distrust
All you save.

All that you give
All that you deal
All that you buy,
beg, borrow or steal.

All you create
All you destroy
All that you do
All that you say.

All that you eat
And everyone you meet
All that you slight
And everyone you fight.

All that is now
All that is gone
All that's to come

and everything under the sun is in tune
but the sun is eclipsed by the moon.

There is no dark side of the moon really. Matter of fact it's all dark.

Pink Floyd

_


----------



## canouro

*Haydn 2032 Volume 8: La Roxolana*

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 63 in C major 'La Roxelane'
Symphony No. 43 in E flat major 'Mercury'
Symphony No. 28 in A major

*Bartók*
Romanian Folk Dances for orchestra, Sz. 68, BB 76

*anon. *
Sonata Jucunda

_Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concertos from Vienna

Sieglinde Größinger (flute & direction)

Ensemble Klingelunst

Bonno: Flute Concerto in D
Gassmann: Flute Concerto in C minor
Monn: Concerto in B flat
Wagenseil: Flute Concerto in D
Wagenseil: Flute Concerto in G


----------



## Enthusiast

And old favourite. Fine works ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony 29 & 35
Maurerische Trauermusik

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage, Meredith Monk: Pianos and Voices


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs

Charlotte Margiono (soprano)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland, Edo de Waart.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Happy Monday! Starting off with some Schumann and Debussy.


----------



## Jacck

*Ligeti - Melodien; Double Concerto; Chamber Concerto etc.*
London Sinfonietta · David Atherton


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "il filosofo innamorato" (Alimena/Naxos)
Rossler (aka Rosseti) - Symphony in F, K124 (Bamert/Chandos)
W.A. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, K364 (Grumiaux & Pellicia/Philips)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

A great Mahler 6 and a wonderful Metamorphosen - quite a package!


----------



## Bourdon

*Hall*
Suite

*Goehr*
Sonata in one movement
Three Pieces

*Birtwistle*
Précis

*Maxwell Davies*
Five Pieces

*Blake*
Variations for Piano

*Headington*
Toccata


----------



## Rogerx

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791)*



Mozart: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto for 2 Cellos in G minor*


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphonies 36, 38, 39. Bohm/Berlin. Happy Birthday Wolfgang!


----------



## Enthusiast

The two early Brahms sextets that I heard yesterday left me wanting more sextets! So I listened to two versions of the early Schoenberg classic. The Camerata Bern one is the version for string orchestra and the Emerson's one is the string sextet.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon:
Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Halle Orchestra, Skrowaczewski.

Eotvos, zeroPoints - Gothenberg SO, Eotvos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Variations
K24,25,179,264,352,353

Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33 for cello and orchestra

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra -Jiri Belohlavek .


----------



## canouro

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ‎- Le Nozze di Figaro*
Véronique Gens, Patrizia Ciofi, Angelika Kirchschlager, Lorenzo Regazzo, Simon Keenlyside, 
Concerto Köln, René Jacobs


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129458


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Concerto for two pianos, KV 365
Sinfonia concertante, KV 364

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown, director

1998, remastered 2009


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Variations

Mozart and Haebler, I am completely disarmed by this music and Haebler's convincing recital, it brings tears to my eyes, such joy in a few notes.:angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy birthday!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*


----------



## Enthusiast

This disc is such a good one! Three excellent performances of three compelling - uncompromising but irresistible - works. The Ligeti is probably quite well known (through Kubrick using it in The Shining) and the other two works are very much of the same standard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K279 and 282*

What, it's Mozart's birthday? That's a lot of candles to blow out.


----------



## 13hm13

Two different covers for various Firebird/Detroit/Dorati CD releases of the 1982 Decca digital recording ... (I prefer it to famous Dorati/London SO "Firebird", because the newer recording has _way_ better fidelity)

















Recording location: United Artists Auditorium, Detroit, October 1982


----------



## Jacck

*Arvo Pärt - Da Pacem *
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Paul Hillier


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Sonatas K279 and 282*
> 
> What, it's Mozart's birthday? That's a lot of candles to blow out.
> 
> View attachment 129460


I didn't know Schiff recorded the Mozart sonatas. What do you think?


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - piano sonatas, variations, duets etc. part four of four tonight.

Sonata for piano duet in C K521 (1787):
_Adagio_ and _Allegro_ in F-minor for a mechanical organ K594, arr. for piano duet (1790):
_Fantasia_ in F-minor for mechanical organ K608, arr. for piano duet (1791):










Piano Sonata no.15 in F K533 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.16 in C K545 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.17 in B-flat K570 (1789):
Piano Sonata no.18 in D K576 (1789):
Twelve variations in B-flat on an original theme K500 (1786):
Six variations in F on an original theme K54 (1788):
Nine Variations in D on a minuet by Jean-Pierre Duport K573 (1789):
Eight variations in F on the song _"Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding"_ from the singspiel _Der Dumme Gärtner aus dem Gebirge_ by Benedikt Schack K613 (1791):


----------



## Malx

Well, I couldn't let it pass without some acknowledgement:

W A Mozart, Symphony No 41 K551 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.

W A Mozart, Requiem - Das Neue Orchester, Christoph Spering.

























Although not clearly noted on the sketchy information on the cover this disc also contains recordings of the fragments as left by Mozart, probably only of academic interest to most but they are there - tracks 15-23.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Divertimento K131
Serenade K286
Ein Musikalischer Spass K522


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129467


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Bassoon Concerto in B flat

*Gioachino Rossini*
- Bassoon Concerto

*Conradin Kreutzer*
- Fantasie for Bassoon and Orchestra

*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*
- Bassoon Concertino in B flat

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor
Karen Geoghegan, bassoon

2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Souvenir de Florence - the original (sextet) version. It's a lovely work although I often prefer the string orchestra version. I think this account works better than the Borodin Quartet's one ...


----------



## Malx

Cesar Franck, Symphony in D minor & Psyche Symphonic Poem - Berliner Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini.









From:


----------



## Helgi

Brahms and Berlioz for me today:









*Brahms: 21 Hungarian Dances*
Claudio Abbado w/Vienna Philharmonic









*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique*
François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles


----------



## Malx

Franz Schubert, Fierrabras Act I - Soloists, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Eramire156

*The reluctant Straussian*

I could go years without listening to a Strauss tone poem, today I thought I'd give it another go

*Richard Strauss
Don Quixote









Mstislav Rostropovich

Herbert von Karajan
Berlin Philharmonic *

and now back our regular scheduled program

*Pyotr Ill'ych Tchaikovsky
Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op.74 "Pathetique"









Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129479


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Requiem

Academy and Chorus of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1991


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying out some of the violin concerto by Wynton Marsalis that won a Grammy. Sounds nice before bedtime


----------



## Dimace

*Leopold *was a very special conductor for the Beethoven. Despite he was from England, he had his way to give the greatness and the pathos of the German. *This 9th, (DECCA 2XLP) is really good and affordable.* The rich documentation comes with this set is another highlight. Buy with confidence.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129484


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mass in C Minor

Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, sopranos
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
David Thomas, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1990, reissued 1998


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in choral works from Baltic composers:


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsodies (Nos. 1-6)

Budapest Festival Orchestra
Ivan Fischer, Conductor.


----------



## Forsooth




----------



## 13hm13

Reynaldo Hahn: Violin Concertos & Sonatas
Denis Clavier , Dimitris Saroglou


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kreisleriana; Kinderszenen
Alfred Brendel


----------



## SixFootScowl

Really liking this one a lot. It seems the best Rachmaninoff's piano concertos have sounded to me.


----------



## Guest

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 16, Ashkenazy










I struggle with the prejudice that Mozart's great Piano Concertos start with No 20, but this one is a real winner. The orchestral exposition of the first movement seems bland at first, but when the exposition continues with the piano the simple, open harmonies are filled in with a more daring piano part, instilling fire into the music. The second movement and rondo finale are likewise very engaging. Ashkenazy is a great advocate for this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 2
Lupu/ Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand von Preussen - Complete Piano Trios vol 1

Trio Parnassus=

Wolfgang Schröder (violin), Michael Groß (cello), Chia Chou (piano)

Piano Trio in A flat major, Op. 2/ Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 10


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Cecilia Bernardini (violin), Alfredo Bernardini (oboe), with Huw Daniel (violin)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Gramophone Magazine April 2016

neat, stylish and uncomplicated performances in a recording of beautifully judged clarity and resonance…the soloists are good, headed by the Dunedins' leader Cecilia Bernardini, who shows that these familiar pieces still have plenty to say if you just play them with the right balance of technique, tone and musicality…[the Dunedins] show here that a light interpretative touch does not have to be a casual one.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Schnittke: Choir Concerto & Voices of Nature
Part: Piccola Cantata, Mother of God and Virgin, I Am The True Vine

Tonu Kaljuste, Swedish Radio Choir


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Haitink's excellent Concertgebouw Debussy recordings gathered together with the addition of Van Beinum's _Berceuse heroïque_.

Overall I prefer these performances to the CBS Boulez ones I was listening to the other day.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Manon Lescaut

Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo, Renato Bruson, Robert Gambill

Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Will I do the fandango?


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerto op.7 No.1
Concerto op.7 No.2
Concerto op.7 No.3
Concerto op.7 No.4
Concerto op.7 No.5


----------



## Malx

Franz Schubert, Fierrabras Acts II-III - Soloists, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129484
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Mass in C Minor
> 
> Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, sopranos
> John Mark Ainsley, tenor
> David Thomas, bass
> 
> Winchester Cathedral Choir
> Winchester College Quiristers
> The Academy of Ancient Music
> Christopher Hogwood
> 
> 1990, reissued 1998


I listened to the Gardiner recording yesterday. Damn good work!


----------



## Bourdon

*Stockhausen*

*Gruppen*
*Punkte*

Eötvös WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln


----------



## Enthusiast

HIP Brahms - when I first heard this record it took me a few minutes to get used to a hand-stopped horn in the trio. This performance really makes the work more delightful than ever! The sonata also and, of course, Melnikov's Fantasies.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quartet No.19 in C major, K465, the "Dissonance". Melos Quartet. Mozart's dissonance, not just here, but all over his music, is striking, not in how it stands apart from the tonality of his music, but how strictly it enforces it. He really hammers it home with the key centers, using dissonance to draw a clear outline around the chord progressions. It's fascinating.



Malx said:


> Franz Schubert, Fierrabras Acts II-III - Soloists, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.
> 
> View attachment 129487


Any good? I'm not familiar with any Schubert opera. I've heard they've all been plagued with horrible libretti.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This issue of this classic Schwarzkopf/Fischer recital has been supplemented by Fischer's peerless recording of the _Moments musicaux, D780_, recorded in 1952.

The Lieder were recorded in 1950 and, I believe, comprised the first LP Schwarzkopf recorded in her long association with EMI. What a wonderful record too; one that has stood the test of time and the vicissitudes of fashion. Schwarzkopf's voice is light and airy, ideal for such songs as _Im Frühling_ and _Der Musensohn_, and yet she can plumb the deeper meaning of a song like _Wehmut_ and fully bring out the drama of songs like _Gretchen and Spinnrade_ and _Die junge Nonne_. Fischer's accompaniments are models of clarity and beauty. I particularly love the way he can conjure up the image of moonligt dancing on the water in _Auf dem Wasser zu singen_. One of the loveliest recitals ever committed to disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada.


----------



## Marinera

* Lully & d'Anglebert *
Café Zimmermann box, disk 16


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> This issue of this classic Schwarzkopf/Fischer recital has been supplemented by Fischer's peerless recording of the _Moments musicaux, D780_, recorded in 1952.
> 
> The Lieder were recorded in 1950 and, I believe, comprised the first LP Schwarzkopf recorded in her long association with EMI. What a wonderful record too; one that has stood the test of time and the vicissitudes of fashion. Schwarzkopf's voice is light and airy, ideal for such songs as _Im Frühling_ and _Der Musensohn_, and yet she can plumb the deeper meaning of a song like _Wehmut_ and fully bring out the drama of songs like _Gretchen and Spinnrade_ and _Die junge Nonne_. Fischer's accompaniments are models of clarity and beauty. I particularly love the way he can conjure up the image of moonligt dancing on the water in _Auf dem Wasser zu singen_. One of the loveliest recitals ever committed to disc.


You are right again,I have to relisten this recording soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, op.47. Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. A new acquisition on CD, but I've streamed it plenty before. For some reason I hear this work as being quite Wagnerian. Sibelius surely must have worshipped Wagner, for a time, like all young men of his generation...? Did he ever attend the Bayreuth Festspiele?


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quartet No.19 in C major, K465, the "Dissonance". Melos Quartet. Mozart's dissonance, not just here, but all over his music, is striking, not in how it stands apart from the tonality of his music, but how strictly it enforces it. He really hammers it home with the key centers, using dissonance to draw a clear outline around the chord progressions. It's fascinating.
> 
> Any good? I'm not familiar with any Schubert opera. I've heard they've all been plagued with horrible libretti.


The music is first class, an exceptionally tuneful opera but alas like so many operas it is let down by the words. When I play this I disregard the libretto and enjoy the fantastically pleasing sound that Schubert creates. On the whole the standard of singing is very good - Cheryl Studer being a favourite of mine - probably one to sample first.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition Vol.2 - Op.7-12*
Violin and Oboe Concertos Op.7 No.1-6

_I Musici, Salvatore Accardo, Felix Ayo, Severino Gazzelloni, Heinz Holliger_


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
This set consists of the late seventies/early eighties EMI recordings Karajan made.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Souvenir de Florence ... this one with a string orchestra. Lovely!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Piano Sonatas 1-2-3-4-5


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> The music is first class, an exceptionally tuneful opera but alas like so many operas it is let down by the words. When I play this I disregard the libretto and enjoy the fantastically pleasing sound that Schubert creates. On the whole the standard of singing is very good - Cheryl Studer being a favourite of mine - probably one to sample first.


*For flamencosketches*
It's now in a DG double CD , bargain prices at Amazon.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre Rode: Violin Concertos Nos. 11 and 12

Friedemann Eichhorn (violin)

Jena Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicolás Pasquet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Brahms. This time from the Borodins.


----------



## Jacck

*Ezio Bosso - The 12th Room*
(played by Ezio Bosso)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Listening from last night into this morning:


----------



## Malx

Gosta Nystroem, Sinfonia Seria for strings, flute and percussion - Malmo SO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl von Ordonez: Symphonies

L'arte del mundo, Werner Ehrhard

Symphony in B flat, Brown I:B2
Symphony in C major, Brown I:C13
Symphony in D major, Brown I: D 5
Symphony in F minor, Brown I:F12


----------



## Vasks

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Pepo" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #5 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Shostakovich - Symphony #9 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129496


*Frédéric Chopin*

Fantasy Impromptu in C sharp minor Op 66
Waltz in A flat major Op 69 No 1
Waltz in D flat major Op 70 No 3
Waltz in A flat major KKIVa/13
Sostenuto in E flat major 'Waltz' KKIVb/10
Impromptu No 1 in A flat major Op 29
Mazurka in C minor Op 30 No 1
Mazurka in C sharp minor Op 30 No 4
Mazurka in A minor Op 7 No 2a
Mazurka in E major Op 6 No 3
Mazurka in C sharp minor Op 41 No 4
Impromptu No 2 in F sharp major Op 36
Mazurka in B major Op 56 No 1
Mazurka in B major Op 63 No 1
Mazurka in F minor Op 63 No 2
Mazurka in A flat major Op 41 No 3
Fantasy in F minor Op 49
Impromptu No 3 in G flat major Op 51

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom - Nine Sacred Choruses

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava.

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2019
Editor's Choice
Winner - Choral
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Choral


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more chamber works by Brahms.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart-Scarlatti*

recording 1950

*A huge box !*

Piano Sonata 2-9-11-12

Sonatas KK 259-64-1-492-268


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Engel-Prozessionen, 2. scene from Sonntag aus Licht, by Karlheinz Stockhausen. The angels are a bit noisy and crazy, but pretty awesome too. Here's something to read about the whole thing:
http://stockhausenspace.blogspot.com/2015/10/engel-prozessionen.html


----------



## Malx

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink.









From:


----------



## robin4

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony*

1 "Song of the Exposition" and "Song for all Seas, all Ships"
2 "On the Beach at Night Alone"
3 "After the Sea-ship"
4 "Passage to India"

Sally Matthews, soprano
Roderick Williams, baritone

BBC Proms Youth Choir
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

_Behold, the sea itself,
And on its limitless, heaving breast, the ships;
See, where their white sails, bellying in the wind, speckle the green and blue,
See, the steamers coming and going, steaming in or out of port,
See, dusky and undulating, the long pennants of smoke._

_Today a rude brief recitative,
Of ships sailing the seas, each with its special flag or ship-signal,
Of unnamed heroes in the ships -- of waves spreading and spreading far as the eye can reach,
Of dashing spray, and the winds piping and blowing,
And out of these a chant for the sailors of all nations,
Fitful, like a surge.

Walt Whitman
_










_"I love the sea. And would not be anywhere else. She's my home, my religion. Or perhaps correctly I should say that she is what we have instead of religion or God. She creates life and she ends it. She has beauty and great mystery. And she's eternal."

Ernest Hemingway _

_1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.

9 And God said, "Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear." And it was so.

10 God called the dry ground "land," and the gathered waters he called "seas." And God saw that it was good.

Genesis (NIV)
_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Bartok Divertimento + the Transylvanian Dances of Veress.


----------



## Forsooth

In general, a beautiful voice. In particular, a flawless voice.


----------



## Merl

What a shame. Musically this performance of Mahler's 2nd by Inbal / Tokyo contains some lovely and also exciting orchestral playing but I don't like either soloist. Emi Sawahata, soprano, and Setsuko Takemoto, mezzo soprano, both have irritating 'wobbly' voices which quickly irritated me. Otherwise another excellent recording. I've just fired up symphony 3 for the morning and the first 5 minutes are impressive. I'll let you know about the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Having listened to a short piece by Sandor Veress I decided to listen to some more. This is not a CD I play very often - I always get a slight feeling that his music is kind of second class Bartok (which is not fair) - but it is all enjoyable music and it is always a pleasure to hear Holliger playing his oboe (as in the Passacaglia Concertante).


----------



## Malx

Sergei Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 3 - Earl Wild, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Jascha Horenstein.


----------



## 13hm13

Robert Kurka: Symphony No 2, etc

Grant Park Orchestra, Carlos Kalmar
Catalogue No: CDR90000077
Label: Cedille
Length: 63 minute


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

This afternoon two boxes arrived,this one and the Ciccolini 1950-1991

Symphony 1 & 6

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Classical Playlists

Prokofiev - war sonates (7th by Sokolov, best interpretation ever)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Grosse Fuge by Beethoven with the Takács Quartet. OK then, won't hate the piece anymore...


----------



## 13hm13

My only complaint with this collection is that Philips, in the early 60s, had not established the high-fidelity (sonic) standards they'd be know for in the coming decades. Other than that, a solid collection...









Brahms - Wiener Symphoniker / Wolfgang Sawallisch ‎- Complete Symphonies
Label: Philips ‎- 438 757-2
Series: Duo (2) -
2 × CD, Compilation,


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas part one of two.

Despite being something of a card-carrying Hindemith fan I have never acquired his two longest operas, _Mather der Maler_ and _Die Harmonie der Welt_. I have listened to extracts and I enjoy the two symphonies which are their namesakes, but those two operas themselves seem a bit too sprawling and the subjects too dry to get me seriously tempted. Other than that, those I do have by Hindemith are a diverse bunch and a delight to return to once in a while.

Musically _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ comes over as a burlesque-cum-slapstick comedy. The work is based on a satirical marionette play set in Burma by Franz Blei and includes the occasional musical swipe at R. Strauss, Reger and Wagner's _Tristan and Isolde_ - presumably this was Hindemith's idea of having a tongue-in-cheek dig at what he thought were the more histrionic aspects of German romanticism (maybe it was also a dig at himself as a few of his pre-1920 works were of similar ilk). I can't tell you much more than that as the recording below doesn't include a translation of the libretto in English or a synopsis at all, and there's not too much info about it on-line either. If anyone out there comes across a synopsis I'd be interested to know more.

_Sancta Susanna_ is a short expressionist work about a nun who totally loses it when she gets turned on by the figure of Christ situated on the altar. She asks the other nuns to wall her up.

_Cardillac_ is a rather grim tale of a master goldsmith in 17th century Paris who kills his customers because he can't bear to let his beloved creations go. On the verge of being rumbled, he confesses and surrenders himself to the mob. By this time Hindemith's music had become more cool and streamlined but there are still some strong expressionist elements here.

_Das Nusch-Nuschi_ - opera in one act op.20 [Libretto: Franz Blei] (1920):










_Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21 [Libretto: August Stramm] (1921):



_Cardillac_ - opera in three acts, after the short-story _Das Fräulein von Scuderi_ by E.T.A. Hoffmann op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion] (1925-26 - rev. 1952):


----------



## fergusmcphail

elgars ghost said:


> _Cardillac_ is a rather grim tale of a master goldsmith in 17th century Paris who kills his customers because he can't bear to let his beloved creations go. On the verge of being rumbled, he confesses and surrenders himself to the mob. By this time Hindemith's music had become more cool and streamlined but there are still some strong expressionist elements here.
> 
> _Cardillac_ - opera in three acts, after the short-story _Das Fräulein von Scuderi_ by E.T.A. Hoffmann op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion] (1925-26 - rev. 1952):


I love Cardillac. I have a production on dvd which needs another viewing. In the meantime I am listening to this.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
String Quartet no.12in F major, op.96 "American"

Johannes Brahms 
Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34









The Hollywood String Quartet 
Victor Aller*


----------



## Helgi

Today's listening:










*Brahms: Piano concertos*
Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic










*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor*
Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti/Philharmonia Orchestra









*Cherubini: String Quartets*
Melos Quartett

What a delightful surprise! These are really good.

And then Brahms again:










*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Nicholas Angelich, Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1, 3, 7, 8*
Peter Maag, Orchestra Di Padova E Del Veneto

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 8 are the Beethoven symphonies that I think Maag excels at conducting. All of the rest sound nice to my ears, too, so I would recommend this as a complete starter set if you can find it at an affordable price.

My top Beethoven symphony cycle is still Skrowaczewski with Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra. The next best is Barenboim with Staatskapelle Berlin. For me, any cycle has to nail 5, 8, and 9, and those two do that and more.

*Haydn: String Quartets 23-25 (35, 36, and 32)*
Buchberger Quartet

These have mostly been pleasant background music, but the fugues in 24 and 25 stand out to me as impressive.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 16-18


----------



## Forsooth

*The Divine Muse - Haydn, Schubert, Wolf*
Mary Bevan, soprano - Joseph Middleton, piano
Label: Signum
An interpretation of the cover is that Ms. Bevan will be using her chest voice.

*Giovanni Alberto Ristori (1692-1753) - Cantatas for Soprano & Oboe concerto*
María Savastano, sop - Ensemble Diderot, Johannes Pramsohler, dir.
Label: Audax 
Super voice...some of her videos are on YT


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

starthrower said:


> View attachment 129512
> 
> 
> Nos. 16-18


This is a fantastic set that has fond memories for me as the first Beethoven sonata set I heard. It's a very unusual playing style that will take some time to get used to if you're accustomed to Gilels, Fischer, etc. but Lortie plays with incredible color and subtlety, even if the big-name sonatas like the Hammerklavier and Appassionata are not up to par with the more renowned masters' versions.


----------



## Tero

..just played the samples of her CD, but after tossing several Vivaldi Four Seasons discs of not a lot of value, I picked up one on modern violin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anastasiya_Petryshak
this Ukrainian player plays it in proper baroque style, even if modern tuning. Decided to wait for the disc rather than get the free mp3 they offer with purchase.


----------



## starthrower

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is a fantastic set that has fond memories for me as the first Beethoven sonata set I heard. It's a very unusual playing style that will take some time to get used to if you're accustomed to Gilels, Fischer, etc. but Lortie plays with incredible color and subtlety, even if the big-name sonatas like the Hammerklavier and Appassionata are not up to par with the more renowned masters' versions.


I'm getting some good mileage out of this set. And his Appassionata sounds good to me. That's the sonata I always have listen to at full volume. And the sound is great so I can turn it up loud.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Some highlights from today's listening:

*Bach- Geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde BWV 201*
Ton Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Chorus

I did not know that this was a secular cantata with a narrative based off Greek mythology until after I heard it. But it is a gem! 15 movements and not one of them is anything less than amazingly beautiful. How does Bach do it?

*Rachmaninoff- Piano Concerto No. 3*
Byron Janis (piano), Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra

I'm in a big Rachmaninoff spell right now. Today I felt the irresistable urge to hear my favorite piano concerto, and I was not disappointed with this performance. Razor-sharp, crystal-clear playing, though it did lack a bit of power.

*Roy Harris and William Schuman- Symphony No. 3*
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

A great album of lesser-known American music by Lenny! I enjoyed both these symphonies quite a bit- a nice blend of late Romanticism and folk-type tunes. I can feel a bout of American music exploration coming on.

*Martinu- Symphony No. 3*
Vladimir Valek, Czech Radio Symphony Orchestra

Inspired by the Obscure Favorites thread, I decided to give Martinu another shot. Glad to say I connected with this symphony! Definitely an acquired taste, though- I would describe it as a cross between Bartok, Prokofiev, and Vaughan Williams. Edgy and even barbaric at times, but there are plenty of relieving lyrical passages to balance the tension. More Martinu is coming to my daily soundtrack!

*Liszt- Sonata in B Minor*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

The Liszt sonata is one of my favorite Romantic works and one of my favorite things ever written for the piano- in fact, I consider it to be a towering pinnacle of Romantic art in general. Hearing it is an epic experience like no other, and one that I never tire of. Richter is stupendous here- of course, his technical chops are flabbergasting. But his musical storytelling skills are matched by few others. He brings out the work's almost Wagnerian nature with the leitmotifs, sudden changes of mood, adventurous harmonies, and lush melodies. For me, it stands atop the holy grail of Liszt Sonata recordings with Zimerman.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":







FLAC file

and - Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":







hi-res FLAC file


----------



## Rogerx

Auber: Overtures, Vol. 1

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Fra Diavolo
Fra Diavolo Overture
L'enfant prodigue, S. 41
La circassienne, S. 48
La Circassienne: Overture
La Fiancee: Overture
Le cheval de bronze, S. 25
Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Le Domino noir
Le Domino noir Overture
Les diamants de la couronne, S. 34
Les diamants de la couronne: Overture
Marco Spada : Overture


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tanayev: 
String Quartet No. 6 op. 19
String Quartet No. 9*

Tanayev Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto & Cello Concerto

Tasmin Little (violin), Tasmin Little (violin) & Paul Watkins (cello), Paul Watkins (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

BBC Music Magazine December 2011

Little is every bit as persuasively expressive as on her earlier recordings with Charles Mackerras. Paul Watkins provides the partnership you'd expect from such a fine chamber musician in the Double, and copes effortlessly with the problems of the original version of the Cello Concerto. Andrew Davis paces everything magisterially, always allowing enough space at moments of hushed stillness.


----------



## Rmathuln

Eramire156 said:


> *Antonin Dvorák
> String Quartet no.12in F major, op.96 "American"
> 
> Johannes Brahms
> Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34
> 
> View attachment 129511
> 
> 
> The Hollywood String Quartet
> Victor Aller*


Nice to someone else buying these no-frills Korean historical boxes (Venias, Artis, and Ars Nova).


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Merl

13hm13 said:


> My only complaint with this collection is that Philips, in the early 60s, had not established the high-fidelity (sonic) standards they'd be know for in the coming decades. Other than that, a solid collection...
> 
> View attachment 129505
> 
> 
> Brahms - Wiener Symphoniker / Wolfgang Sawallisch ‎- Complete Symphonies
> Label: Philips ‎- 438 757-2
> Series: Duo (2) -
> 2 × CD, Compilation,


Agreed about the sound, which I feel is a tiny bit boxey but still damned good for analogue. Otherwise I've never understood why this hasnt garnered more decent reviews over the years as it's a really decent set full of vital playing. It's certainly better than his LPO cycle, much later (which also has its moments but is patchy - great 4th). Another one you can pick up on ebay and Amazon, secondhand, for pennies. Get it whilst it's still so cheap, I say.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Este (Evening)/ Jézus és a kufárok/ Mátrai képek (Mátra pictures)/ Missa brevis

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Eine Faust-Symphonie - A Faust Symphony in three character portraits (after Goethe) S108

Vinson Cole, tenor
Staatsopernchor Dresdon
Staatskappele Dresden 
Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

The Yiddish Cabaret
Jerusalem String Quartet, Hila Baggio

Korngold: String Quartet No 2
Schulhoff: 5 Pieces for String Quartet
Desyatnikov: Yiddish


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Maometto Secondo

June Anderson (Anna Erisso), Ernesto Palacio (Paolo Erisso), Margarita Zimmermann (Calbo), Laurence Dale (Condulmiero), Samuel Ramey (Maometto II)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More of Haitink's superb Debussy


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler's 4th Symphony performed by Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.

Admittedly listening to this on YT and yet it is obviously a very good recording of an equally impressive performance and interpretation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
> 
> View attachment 129521


While I am not the greatest fan of Herbie I really do like this particular box set...….


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 6 - from this excellent (Mahler needs characterful performances more than anything else) set ... and actually quite a lot better than I remember Bernstein first go at this particular symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> While I am not the greatest fan of Herbie I really do like this particular box set...….


And much to my surprise you are not alone in thinking that - many here seem not to rate Karajan's Sibelius. I feel they are awesome (literally)! Karajan's recordings are certainly among my top 5 sets for Sibelius (even though he never did a complete set) and were probably the first examples of his art that I really took to! I write this not to say that you are wrong but to marvel yet again at how taste among people who like much of the same music is so varied!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I like to hear a tenor in Schubert's _Winterreise_ as the songs can all be performed in their original keys and this is an excellent performance by Kaufmann and Deutsch.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> While I am not the greatest fan of Herbie I really do like this particular box set...….


Yes Jim it's a good set, I also have the DG recordings he made in the 1960's and while the EMI based recordings are more expansive they work very well. There is definitely more than one way to make the best of fine compositions.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Martha Argerich, Riccardo Chailly, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra. Killer performance!! Would recommend to any fan of music. I have yet to come around on the Tchaikovsky also on the disc. I like other performances, namely Van Cliburn, much better.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations', etc.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Malx

Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto - Annie Fischer, Cologne RSO, Joseph Keilberth.
Another stunning performance from the archives on ICA Classics.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas part two of two this afternoon.

_Neues vom Tage_ was Hindemith's contribution to _zeitoper_, a relatively fleeting sub-category in which the plot was usually a wry commentary on the banalities and preoccupations of present-day life, combined with music that was suitably modish. The story here concerns two couples and how their respective marital issues are seized upon by an unscrupulous press looking for a juicy story.

Someone within the Nazi party (possibly Hitler himself, but some say it was a cultural official acting by proxy) was offended by a scene in which one of the wives was enjoying a bubble bath while extolling the virtues of modern central heating. Hindemith had his card marked by Joseph Goebbels as a result, and in 1936 Goebbels followed his grudge through by banning Hindemith's music altogether. Hindemith was allowed to remain at liberty, but with no prospects of having his work performed and having a wife who was partly Jewish he was sensible enough to get out of Germany before things turned nasty.

_Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ (_The Long Christmas Dinner_) was one of Hindemith's final completed works. Thornton Wilder enthusiastically accepted an invitation from the composer to adapt the text from his 1931 play and transform it into a libretto appropriate for an opera lasting barely three quarters of an hour. After writing the music Hindemith then provided a German translation for the 1961 premiere in Mannheim. Two years later the English version was premiered in New York, just months before the composer died. The recording here is in German.

Set in the American Mid-West, this touching work centres around the prosperous Bayard family through four generations, gossiping and reflecting on their respective lives while having Christmas dinner in their large house. One recurring theme throughout is various family members mentioning or asking how old the house is - at the beginning of the story the elderly matriarch remembers the house being built back in the mid-19th century when she was a child.

Younger members of the family are introduced by entering from a door on the left while older relatives leave the table and exit through a door on the right, signifying the dynastic shifts, although the actual ritual of the meal remains constant. A young man destined to die in combat (presumably WWI) and a sickly infant also go through the right-hand door. A young couple then break with convention and leave through a central door - they have moved away in order to escape the stifling traditions of the now out-dated family home. At this point the prevailing atmosphere within the house becomes stagnant and the mood of the remaining members of the family more introspective.

Near the end of the opera only two aging relatives - a widow and her infirm spinster cousin - are left living there. The former dies, and the latter's last act before dying herself is to read a letter from the widow's daughter stating that she and her husband have had a new property built in which to raise their young family - this infers that once the final incumbent is dead Bayard House, a relic of a bygone America, will be forgotten and left to decay.

_Neues vom Tage_ [_News of the Day_] - comic opera in three acts [Libretto: Marcellus Schiffer] (1928-29):



_Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ [_The Long Christmas Dinner_] - opera in one act, after the play by Thornton Wilder [Libretto: Thornton Wilder, translated by Paul Hindemith] (1960-61):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas 4-7-13-15 (1956)

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas pour Klavier Kk,259-64-268-492 (1954)


----------



## Tero

I'll be playing some Ravel soon. When I find it. I have a plastic box of CDs missing. It has all of the impressionist era composers in it. All but Sibelius, so all late 1800s and a tiny bit of 1900s.

I was just going to find some solo piano music for my daughter (25) who has started piano lessons again, at the same store where she took guitar lessons as a teen. I have one disc of Bach so far.


----------



## Enthusiast

Following a discussion in another thread.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129526


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, op. 24
4 Ballades, op. 10

Nelly Akopian-Tamarina, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Festive Overture, Op. 96

October - Symphonic Poem, Op.131

Symphony No. 2 in B Major, Op. 14 "To October"

Song of the Forests - Oratorio, Op.81

Glory

Brighton Festival Chorus, New London Children's Choir, Mikhail Kotliarov, Nikita Storojew, Royal Philharmonic

Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Helgi

I've also been listening to the Handel variations, and again the two piano concertos:










*Brahms: Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Handel Variations, Waltzes*
Leon Fleisher, George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

These are recordings from '56-'62, really rather special!


----------



## millionrainbows

Choral Works of Elliott Carter. Also includes a Martin Amlin piece. This recording sounds absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 3 and 4

Emil Gilels (piano)
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Akarata
> *
> 
> Everybody's listening to Xenakis, so I'm jumping on the bus.
> 
> View attachment 129359


You mean, "under the bus?" :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> And much to my surprise you are not alone in thinking that - many here seem not to rate Karajan's Sibelius. I feel they are awesome (literally)! Karajan's recordings are certainly among my top 5 sets for Sibelius (even though he never did a complete set) and were probably the first examples of his art that I really took to! I write this not to say that you are wrong but to marvel yet again at how taste among people who like much of the same music is so varied!


If they are anything like the Symphony Edition box set, the mastering and fidelity is excellent. Too bad these weren't included in the box, but I guess they had to stop at 38 discs! Presently, I am listening to his Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> You mean, "under the bus?" :lol:


That's how it sounds ! :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent recent Brahms cello sonata CD ..


----------



## sbmonty

I've spent minimal time listening to Hindemith works in the past. Looking forward to exploring a little.


----------



## Rogerx

Apocryphal Bach Masses

Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam, Solistenquartett der Musikhochschule Bremen, Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Hannoversche Hofkapelle, Wolfgang Helbich

Cantata BWV150 'Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich'
Magnificat in C major BWV Anh. 30
Missa in A minor BWV Anh. 24
Missa in G major BWV Anh. 167
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Sanctus in D minor, BWV239
Sanctus in G major, BWV240


----------



## Vasks

I find this one to be Mahler's strangest, but often fascinating symphony


----------



## Enthusiast

^ And Bernstein's Vienna recording of it is quite extreme. In fact it is grim .... but superb. Not the only way to do the work but a real classic recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Veress - the Homage to Paul Klee and the Piano Concerto (both fine and distinctive works that deserve to be better known) - from this amazing bargain set (includes Beethoven's concertos, Schubert's piano trios and the Bartok concertos among other priceless wonders).


----------



## Tero

Tero said:


> I'll be playing some Ravel soon. When I find it. I have a plastic box of CDs missing. It has all of the impressionist era composers in it. All but Sibelius, so all late 1800s and a tiny bit of 1900s.
> 
> I was just going to find some solo piano music for my daughter (25) who has started piano lessons again, at the same store where she took guitar lessons as a teen. I have one disc of Bach so far.


The Ravel was a two disc compilation. Moved on to Debussy after that:

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-5208/
Mostly the cello sonata.


----------



## robin4

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, op. 43*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Dmitri Shostakovich composed his Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Opus 43, *between September 1935 and May 1936,* after abandoning some preliminary sketch material.

In January 1936, halfway through this period, *Pravda-under direct orders from Joseph Stalin-published an editorial "Muddle **Instead of Music" *that *denounced the composer* and targeted his opera Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk.

Despite this attack, and despite the oppressive political climate of the time, Shostakovich completed the symphony and planned its premiere for December 1936 in Leningrad.

*After rehearsals began, the orchestra's management cancelled the performance, *offering a statement that Shostakovich had withdrawn the work. He may have agreed to withdraw it to relieve orchestra officials of responsibility.

The symphony was *premiered on 30 December 1961 by the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra led by Kirill Kondrashin.*







_"Men despise religion. They hate it and are afraid it may be true."

Blaise Pascal_


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

What expresses better the change of an era than these songs,full of nostalgia but without cheap sentiment.
A beautiful last glimpse of a disappearing culture.
Listening to these songs make it futile to ask if Richard Strauss was a great conductor or not,for me he is very special.


----------



## Enthusiast

robin4 said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich composed his Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Opus 43, *between September 1935 and May 1936,* after abandoning some preliminary sketch material.
> 
> In January 1936, halfway through this period, *Pravda-under direct orders from Joseph Stalin-published an editorial "Muddle **Instead of Music" *that *denounced the composer* and targeted his opera Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk.
> 
> Despite this attack, and despite the oppressive political climate of the time, _*Shostakovich completed the symphony *_and planned its premiere for December 1936 in Leningrad.
> 
> *After rehearsals began, the orchestra's management cancelled the performance, *offering a statement that Shostakovich had withdrawn the work. He may have agreed to withdraw it to relieve orchestra officials of responsibility.
> 
> The symphony was *premiered on 30 December 1961 by the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra led by Kirill Kondrashin.*


That's strange as the version we have has only three movements - I know of only one recording of a "completed version" with four movements - and I have always understood that Shostakovich abandoned the work before completing it. Of course, this (Shostakovich and his relationship with the Soviet authorities) is a bit of a minefield with all sorts of claims and counter-claims made. Perhaps your account is correct - where did you get it from? - but if so what happened to the last movement?


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams & Delius*










*XENOPHANES VAN COLOPHON *


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms and Bach ish. Schoenberg's Brahms arrangement is quite something.


----------



## robin4

Bourdon said:


> *Vaughan Williams & Delius*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XENOPHANES VAN COLOPHON *
> 
> *"Men create gods in their own image.The Ethiopians render their gods black and give them a flat nose; the Tracians say they have blue eyes and auburn hair. If oxen and horses had hands and could paint, undoubtedly oxen would depict their gods as oxen and horses would paint them as horses."*




This thread is entitled Current Listening, and *not* your opinions on politics or religion.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Eroica Variations & Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109 - Annie Fischer.

Boy she knew how to play Beethoven.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM BYZANTIUM TO ANDALUSIA
*Medieval Christian, Jewish and Islamic Music and Poetry*
Oni Wytars Ensemble
Peter Rabanser - voice, oud, chalumeau, French and Bulgarian bagpipes, direction
Belinda Sykes - voice, direction
Jeremy Avis - voice
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa, vielle, violino d´amore, harmonic flute, shawm
Katharina Dustmann - zarb, darabuka, bendir, davul, riqq
Riccardo Delfino - Celtic harp, arpa doppia, gothic harp, hurdy-gurdy, bagpipes
Michael Posch - recorders and reedflutes
Thomas Wimmer - vielle, viola da gamba​_
Naxos_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening project for Kjetil with reading about fantastic ideas from space: 

Karlheinz Stockhausen!!!

LICHT-BILDER (LIGHT-PICTURES)
(3rd scene of SUNDAY from LIGHT)
for basset-horn, flute with ring-modulation,
tenor, trumpet with ring-modulation,
synthesizer, light-picture (ad. lib.)
(4 transmitters, 4 x 2 loudsp., mixing console / sound proj.)

Now I've heard 2 of 5 scenes of Sonntag aus Licht. Can't stop there!


----------



## starthrower

My only Martha CD and it's a good one!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Helgi said:


> *Cherubini: String Quartets*
> Melos Quartett
> 
> What a delightful surprise! These are really good.


Agreed. Cherubini's SQs were some of my finest discoveries last year on this very recording. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 Op 93 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Krivine.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Eroica Variations & Piano Sonata No 30 Op 109 - Annie Fischer.
> 
> Boy she knew how to play Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 129535


For a long time I like to purchase the complete set with the piano sonatas,do you have it and do you know why it is so expensive?


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

piano sonatas 5-6 & 7


----------



## Eramire156

Rmathuln said:


> Nice to someone else buying these no-frills Korean historical boxes (Venias, Artis, and Ars Nova).


Rmathuln
No-frills is the right word, but nice to have these recordings, I've looking at a couple of Ars Nova sets, especially the French Quartet tradition, for future purchases

Listening now to

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.12 inE flat major, op.127
String Quartet no.13 in B flat major, op.130









The Hollywood String Quartet *


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> For a long time I like to purchase the complete set with the piano sonatas,do you have it and do you know why it is so expensive?


I'm afraid the answer to both questions is no.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frederick Delius*: Brigg Fair, Two Aquarelles, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring. Charles Mackerras, Welsh National Opera Orchestra.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Serenade for tenor, horn & strings, op.31. Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, Benjamin Britten, London Symphony Orchestra. There sure is a lot of great music on the Decca/London catalogue. I have been obtaining a lot of Britten's recordings of his own music, and lots of Vladimir Ashkenazy, for decades Decca's "in-house" pianist, and enjoying every bit of it. This work is new to me, this is my second listen. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## flamencosketches

Two early works of Prokofiev:










*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.1 in D major, op.25, the "Classical. Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra.










*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D-flat major, op.10. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. An odd key in which to cast your very first concerto, no? This may be-like Rachmaninov's first concerto-essentially a student work, but it's really, really great. Totally unique and enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm 
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129547


*Leonard Bernstein*

Candide: Overture
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
On the Town: Three Dance Episodes
On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

originally issued 1960 and 1961, digitally remastered compilation 1986


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129549


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1993


----------



## Guest

Faure, Ballade for solo piano, Stott.










An extended piece which, according to some notes I read, started out as a suite of movements, until Faure decided to link them by using the primary theme from a movement as a secondary theme in a subsequent movement.

Didn't pay much attention to that, beautiful relatively early Faure, nicely performed by Stott. I think I'll listen through Stott's set then try another, maybe Collard or Doyen.


----------



## 13hm13

Mother Goose on:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Szymanowski- Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Debussy: Estampes (3)
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: Pour le piano
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Szymanowski: Prelude and Fugue in C sharp minor

This is breathtaking...There is never any doubt that there is a personality shaping the music and he has no fear about following his interpretative instinct on the day the microphones happen... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2012,


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4
Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Dimace

I don't want to say big words, but after Joao - Carlos and the Sir, *Edwin* is my Favorit *Bach* Performer. He has, like the two other, a very rich sound and gives me the feeling of the pure Hammerklavier, which is what I like. In this beautiful set (5X LPs from EMI France) Edwin plays the whole* Well Tempered Klavier *with his unique SUPER POWERFUL way. This one is quite affordable but not a bargain. Generally speaking, for this quality it is cheap. A must for the Bachians (sic) and for all the others (like me) a very nice piece of music.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Violin Sonatas #2, 4, 5 and 8. Disk two 









Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and Octet 









Schumann Piano and Violin Concerti









Mahler Symphony no 7









Hindemith Concerto after folk songs for viola and small orchestra, Trauermusik for string orchestra and solo viola, Kammermusik for viola and large chamber orchestra, Konzertmusik for viola and large chamber orchestra (first edition)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas : disc 2

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Baguer: Symphony No. 12
Baguer: Symphony No. 13
Baguer: Symphony No. 16
Baguer: Symphony No. 18


----------



## Classical Playlists

Grieg - Lyric pieces (10 books)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

3 Marches héroïques D602
German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Marches Militaires (3), D733
Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spiritual Healing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Paul Hindemith - chamber works part one this morning.

The three pieces for cello and piano and the first string quartet are the works of a young composer cutting his teeth in a decidedly late-romantic manner. The second quartet has more to do with the kind of expressionism which found its way into numerous works by the composer between then and the early 1920s.

With the op.11 group Hindemith declutters to the point where all six works are more economical in classical era-style proportions, if not necessarily in substance. Oozing through some of the music is a gravy still rich enough to bring to mind Brahms and Reger, but in other ways these sonatas do point the way towards the particular brand of neoclassicism which he was to formulate during the early-mid 1920s, where there was to be more emphasis on clarity and concision.

_Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):



String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):



Sonata no.1 in E-flat for violin and piano op.11 no.1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 in D for violin and piano op.11 no.2 (1918):
Sonata no.1 for cello and piano op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. by 1921):
Sonata no.1 in F for viola and piano op.11 no.4 (1919):










Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11 no.5 (1919):



Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin op.11 no.6 (1917-18):
_Prelude and Fragment_ from an abandoned sonata for solo violin WoO (1922):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> What expresses better the change of an era than these songs,full of nostalgia but without cheap sentiment.
> A beautiful last glimpse of a disappearing culture.
> Listening to these songs make it futile to ask if Richard Strauss was a great conductor or not,for me he is very special.


The frst recording of these songs I ever owned, I've known it now for almost 50 years and it's still my go to version, though I've acquired and listened to many others over the years. Other favourites include Popp with Tennstedt, Fleming with Thielemann, Janowitz with Karajan, Norman with Masur and two others with Schwarzkopf herself (with Ackermann and Karajan) but this Schwarzkopf/Szell for me captures like no other their autumnal glow and a valedictory sense of serene resignation. One of the great records.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A decent, if not exactly top rank performance of _La mer_. It is the couplings here which are more interesting; Ducasse's orchestration of two pieces from Debussy's aborted _King Lear_, Caplet's orchestration of _Chidren's Corner_ and Ansermet's orchestration of _Six épigraphes antiques_.


----------



## canouro

*Jean Sibelius - Rondo Of The Waves*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä ‎


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21/ Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13/Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic". Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## flamencosketches

Paused after the Andante. Going to resume after work when I have more time.

Decided to put this on instead:










*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor, op.21. Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic. Man, what a recording. The music is amazing. I like this concerto better than No.1, which was actually written later. He wrote both of them at age 20, which is amazing, but perhaps speaks to the less-than-perfect orchestration. Still, the boring orchestral textures do not ruin the work or indeed detract from it to any significant degree. Obviously, the piano is the main attraction, and Arrau plays with passion, conviction, and poetry.


----------



## Helgi

Was reading a feature in Gramophone this morning on piano concertos. Nicholas Angelich wrote about Brahms' 2nd piano concerto and said that "it's a symphony, really, with piano obbligato", referring to how the piano is integrated with the orchestra rather than one accompanying the other. And that this demands a good relationship and understanding between pianist and conductor/orchestra.

I listened to this while reading the feature - he had nice things to say about Paavo Järvi.










I think my desert island stash would have to include both of Brahms' piano concertos.


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius ‎- Symphonien Nos. 5 & 7*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert Von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Flute Quartets, Op. 56

Karl Kaiser (flute)

Ardinghello Ensemble.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Last night and this morning:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello).


----------



## Enthusiast

Hough's approach to Chopin - less Romantic than many - works quite well for me.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Le Zingare in Fiera" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
W. A. Mozart - Andante con Variazione for Piano-4 hands, K.501 (Demus & Baura-Skoda/Gramola)
Vorisek - Symphony in D (Freeman/Cedille) *


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Hough's approach to Chopin - less Romantic than many - works quite well for me.
> 
> View attachment 129563


Looks excellent. I'll have to check it out. Been on a little Chopin kick lately, mostly Claudio Arrau and Vladimir Ashkenazy. The latter I would say is not so much on the Romantic side either, but still an amazing performer.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85/ Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Piano sonatas 8-9-10

A great pianist but I can't forget the Richter (8) recording


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129564


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces
Op. 12: Arietta, Waltz, Folk Melody, Norwegian Rhapsody
Op. 38: Elegy, Waltz, Canon
Op. 47: Melody
Op. 54: March of the Trolls, Notturna
Op. 57: Gade, Illusion, Homesickness
Op. 62: Sylph, The Brook, Phantom, Homeward
Op. 65: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen
Op. 68: At Your Feet, Evening in the Mountains, Cradle Song
Op. 71: Summer Evening, Gone, Remembrances

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2002


----------



## canouro

*Schubert ‎- Piano Works 1822-1828*
Piano Sonata In C Minor, D958
Moments Musicaux, Op.94 D780

_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto and

Serenade in E flat major for Winds, Op. 7
Sonatina No. 2 (Symphony) in E flat major for 16 wind instruments, AV 143 'Fröhliche Werkstatt'
Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Andris Nelsons, Alexei Ogrintchouk (dir.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.12 & 3

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Although I have two other versions (Haitink and Barshai) I am not very familiar with these works.
It all sounds great and the reluctant approach of Ashkenazy not to leave too strong a mark on these works suits me perfectly.
What I hear is nothing short of amazing, although I have to get used to (every time) the voluminous character that the Russian soul finds necessary to express itself.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Looks excellent. I'll have to check it out. Been on a little Chopin kick lately, mostly Claudio Arrau and Vladimir Ashkenazy. The latter I would say is not so much on the Romantic side either, but still an amazing performer.


I do love Arrau in Chopin (and in most music I think). Hough is quite different but his take on Chopin is very worthwhile - I am a real fan of new insights providing they convince.


----------



## Enthusiast

I remain amazed (and will probably always be) that one of the really good Bruckner 8s was this one from Boulez.


----------



## Malx

Felix Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel.
I enjoyed this greatly - from 1961 which I guess is before Maazel's occasional idiosyncratic tendencies kicked in.









From:


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 4-6

No.4 scored for string orchestra is a very ambitious work in 3 movements at over 33 minutes. It's a dark and serious piece but quite riveting and inspired.

No.5 is a masterfully orchestrated neo classical work for winds, brass, and low strings that may have appeal to fans of Stravinsky, Hindemith, Balada and maybe even Bartok. There's a repeated reference to the bassoon melody in Stravinsky's Rite.

No.6 in 2 movements is the boldest and most visceral of the six. An exciting and exhilarating work of ambitious and challenging orchestration for the full orchestra. May appeal to fans of Bartok's Mandarin or Wooden Prince?

In the past I've had ambiguous feelings about some of Hartmann's works but these three symphonies remain favorites. In addition to the EMI cycle there are two other sets I'm aware of on Berlin Classics, and Challenge Classics. I have the Challenge set which was rather pricey and features various conductors but I didn't find it superior to the Metzmacher cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Nos. 4-6
> 
> No.4 scored for string orchestra is a very ambitious work in 3 movements at over 33 minutes. It's a dark and serious piece but quite riveting and inspired.
> 
> No.5 is a masterfully orchestrated neo classical work for winds, brass, and low strings that may have appeal to fans of Stravinsky, Hindemith, Balada and maybe even Bartok. There's a repeated reference to the bassoon melody in Stravinsky's Rite.
> 
> No.6 in 2 movements is the boldest and most visceral of the six. An exciting and exhilarating work of ambitious and challenging orchestration for the full orchestra. May appeal to fans of Bartok's Mandarin or Wooden Prince?
> 
> In the past I've had ambiguous feelings about some of Hartmann's works but these three symphonies remain favorites. In addition to the EMI cycle there are two other sets I'm aware of on Berlin Classics, and Challenge Classics. I have the Challenge set which was rather pricey and features various conductors but I didn't find it superior to the Metzmacher cycle.


I should relisten to these symphonies.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jascha Horenstein conducts Vienna SO, Mahler 9th (1954), mono. Also, Kindertotenlieder, Norman Foster, bass-baritone. I keep coming back to this, which is unusual for me & mono.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I remain amazed (and will probably always be) that one of the really good Bruckner 8s was this one from Boulez.


I remain amazed that so many people like that recording. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Guest

The first four (of six) Impromptus by Faure, Stott.










Lovely. The first three are relatively early works, and characterized by beautiful melodies supported by flowing arpeggios and figuration. The forth is a late work, more dense, obscure, with a much more ambiguous distinction between "melody" and "accompaniment." Beautiful all around, Stott's performances are convincing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hugo Wolf*

What about her haircut, it looks like a helmet, but what comes out of her mouth is beautiful.
Great singing from both.


----------



## Malx

From the Haitink box:

Joseph Haydn, The Seasons (Spring & Summer) - Julie Kaufmann (soprano), Herbert Lippert (tenor), Alan Titus (bass), Bavarian RSO & Chorus.

I believe the recordings contained in this set to be the first Haitink has made of Haydn's The Seasons & The Creation.
The Seasons is also the only recording not to have appeared seperately.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

























The String Quartets Nos.9 'Rasumovsky' & 11 'Serioso', disc 6









Now, Anthony Roth Costanzo - Glass & Händel Arias.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> I remain amazed that so many people like that recording.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


OK. So what is it you dislike about it? I have a few "favourite Bruckner 8s" so I'm not saying that Boulez has the only way with it but I still get a lot out his account.


----------



## mmsbls

We removed several posts that were religious in content and had no relation to the thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great listen -


----------



## Merl

Another Mahler / Inbal / Tokyo recording and its my least favourite Mahler symphony (apart from the caterwauling 8th), the 3rd. I can bear some recordings of this symphony (Haitink, Honeck, etc) but I've always found it a symphony that is a good half hour (minimum) too long. Anyhoo, what did I think? Well considering I like few recordings of this work I found Inbal pretty compelling. Instead of the pair of warbling, wobbly soloists on Inbal's Mahler 2 he obviously thought again and gave the job to mezzo-soprano, Kaori Ikeda, and she makes a much better job of her singing duties. The recording is, as usual in this cycle, very impressive and some of the playing, especially in the final movement is simply gorgeous. Recommended.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 29 Op 106 'Hammerklavier' - Artur Schnabel.

Unlike some of the younger generation of pianists Schnabel may not be note perfect but he does make you sit up and listen with his phenomenal interpretative skills.
I was tempted by the new Warner box of the complete Beethoven Sonatas but wasn't overly impressed by the recent remastering - the sound lacks body to my ears. So I opted for this Icon box which has the majority of the key sonatas along with a selection of others composers works in better sound albeit with a minor amount of background hiss.
I also have a full set of Beethoven Sonatas that I downloaded years ago as MP3 files on my hard drive - so I can listen to those works omitted from this box when required.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

Missa Pange Lingua & Motets


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part two tonight.

_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):










_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25 no.2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25 no.4 (1922):










String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):
String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):
String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):



Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25 no.1 (1922);
Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31 no.4 (1923):


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> OK. So what is it you dislike about it? I have a few "favourite Bruckner 8s" so I'm not saying that Boulez has the only way with it but I still get a lot out his account.


It had a dry, clinical feel, for me. Maybe partly a result of the audio engineering. I adore Boulez' recordings for Sony and Erato, but I consistently find his DG recordings lacking the warmth and transparency of his earlier work. I can't listen to his DG Debussy or Ravel. His DG Mahler contains some exceptions.

No shade on those who do enjoy it, of course.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - chamber works part two tonight.
> 
> _Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):


That set is a miracle!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baron Scarpia said:


> It had a dry, clinical feel, for me. Maybe partly a result of the audio engineering. I adore Boulez' recordings for Sony and Erato, but I consistently find his DG recordings lacking the warmth and transparency of his earlier work. I can't listen to his DG Debussy or Ravel. His DG Mahler contains some exceptions.
> 
> No shade on those who do enjoy it, of course.


I don't know Boulez's DG Debussy recordings, but I do have his CBS Debussy (in their first ever CD transfer - a Japanese release) and I've always found them dry and lacking in atmosphere. I've been told by others that the DG recordings are much warmer. Is that not true then?


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> It had a dry, clinical feel, for me. Maybe partly a result of the audio engineering. I adore Boulez' recordings for Sony and Erato, but I consistently find his DG recordings lacking the warmth and transparency of his earlier work. I can't listen to his DG Debussy or Ravel. His DG Mahler contains some exceptions.
> 
> No shade on those who do enjoy it, of course.


I thought the word clinical would be in there somewhere. I call it subtly shaded! I do kind of agree about Boulez doing Debussy and Ravel, though.


----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> It had a dry, clinical feel, for me. Maybe partly a result of the audio engineering. I adore Boulez' recordings for Sony and Erato, but I consistently find his DG recordings lacking the warmth and transparency of his earlier work. I can't listen to his DG Debussy or Ravel. His DG Mahler contains some exceptions.
> 
> No shade on those who do enjoy it, of course.


I find his DG Ravel & Debussy interesting, not necessarily correct but different - primarily because I feel a lot of recordings sound as if I am listening through a gauze curtain which adds an "impressionistic" element to the sound. For me, Boulez on DG, pulls that curtain down without sounding totally clinical.
Just the way my ears hear it - we are all different thank goodness, or this thread would be terribly boring!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Cluytens.

Nice.









(Random image used as I have the set as downloads).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baron Scarpia said:


> That set is a miracle!


Yes, of all the Hindemith sets I have this collection is right up there. I was tempted to play all of it, but I class the _Kammermusik 1-7_ series as concertante works rather than chamber music so I didn't want to interrupt my current theme.


----------



## Malx

Glazunov, Symphony No 4 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka.









Next:
Arnold Bax, Symphony No 4 - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Piano Trios by Farrenc, Clarke, Beach. Neave Trio. Excellent as is all of Neave's recordings so far.










Schumann; Symphonic Etudes, others. Perahia.










Bach, various transcriptions for viol. Cellini Consort.










Dvorak: Symphony No. 9. Fricsay, Berlin. A thoughtful performance which I like because he doesn't rush through it.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 Barenboim, Berlin. Fine performance.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - Bernstein - Missa Solemnis


----------



## Guest

Tsaraslondon said:


> I don't know Boulez's DG Debussy recordings, but I do have his CBS Debussy (in their first ever CD transfer - a Japanese release) and I've always found them dry and lacking in atmosphere. I've been told by others that the DG recordings are much warmer. Is that not true then?


It is very hard to describe what we hear. Around that time DGG introduced what they called their 4D system, which involved an all-digital mixing arrangement, and I think the result was a proliferation of microphones. The recordings give me the impression that every instrument is playing into its own little microphone, all combined on a digital mixing console. The result was generally not attractive to me, lacking a natural soundstage, to my ears, although every instrument could be heard just so.

The recordings by Erato and Columbia/Sony appeal to my ear as more natural, more reflective of what would be heard in a concert hall. I have always found Erato engineering to be "just right" in terms of balance of direct sound and reverberation, and the Columbia/Sony recordings from the 60's and 70's in New York and Cleveland having just the right perspective.


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> I thought the word clinical would be in there somewhere. I call it subtly shaded! I do kind of agree about Boulez doing Debussy and Ravel, though.


When I say "clinical" I am talking really about the audio engineering, rather than the performance. What I admire most about Boulez' work as a conductor is the transparency he can create, where you feel you are hearing all of the instruments even in a thick texture. I think of his Peleas et Melisande as an excellent example.


----------



## fergusmcphail

I'm hearing this for the first of what I'm sure will be many times.


----------



## Forsooth

*William Walton - Viola Concerto, etc.*
Jame Ehnes, viola - BBC SO, Edward Gardner, dir.
Label: Chandos

*Edward Elgar - Sea Pictures (songs), etc.*
Alice Coote, soprano - Halle Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder, dir.
Label: Halle Concerts Society


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.2 in G minor, op.16. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. Holy hell!!! That first movement cadenza is just unearthly, and how the brass comes in at the end of it... it is just earth shattering. I am left thinking of what a phenomenal pianist Prokofiev must have been to have written music like this. My respect for Prokofiev (and for Ashkenazy!) has just about tripled after hearing this music.



Captainnumber36 said:


> Edited & deleted


Ashamed of Stockhausen?


----------



## 13hm13

The Prokofiev bug must be in the air ...









Prokofiev: Piano Concerto Nos.1 & 2

John Browning (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129607


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV 825
Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV 827
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV 828
Partita No. 5 in G major, BWV 829
Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV 830

Angela Hewitt, piano

2019


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Schumann, Maurizio Pollini ‎- Schubert: Sonata D 845 / Schumann Sonata No 1, Op 11
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 463 676-2


----------



## flamencosketches

13hm13 said:


> The Prokofiev bug must be in the air ...
> 
> View attachment 129606
> 
> 
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto Nos.1 & 2
> 
> John Browning (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


Looks like an excellent recording!



13hm13 said:


> Schubert - Schumann, Maurizio Pollini ‎- Schubert: Sonata D 845 / Schumann Sonata No 1, Op 11
> Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 463 676-2
> 
> View attachment 129608


Ditto for this. I'm a big fan of Pollini's Wanderer-Fantaisie, and Schumann Fantasy in C.


----------



## Forsooth

Terrific...and...Terrific!

*Shoka - Japanese Children Songs*
Diana Damrau, soprano - Montreal SO + Children's Choir, Kent Nagano, dir.
Label: Analexta

*JS Bach - Arias for Soprano & Oboe*
Nienke (Soprano) & Pauline Oostenrijk (Oboe)
Label: Challenge Classics


----------



## KenOC

Yuja Wang and The Dude do Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. A stunning performance. You can stream this if you have Prime.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Peter Schubert ( 31 January 1797 - 19 November 1828)*










Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Johann Baptist Vanhal

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Vanhal: Symphony in C minor
Vanhal: Symphony in D major
Vanhal: Symphony in G minor


----------



## Dimace

Forsooth said:


> Terrific...and...Terrific!
> 
> *Shoka - Japanese Children Songs*
> Diana Damrau, soprano - Montreal SO + Children's Choir, Kent Nagano, dir.
> Label: Analexta
> 
> *JS Bach - Arias for Soprano & Oboe*
> Nienke (Soprano) & Pauline Oostenrijk (Oboe)
> Label: Challenge Classics





Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:


These aren't exactly my music, but I must admit that are looking SUPER interesting! Well done. my friends!


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations

Angela Hewitt

Recording Date: December 14, 2015 - December 17, 2015


----------



## pianozach

I've got a short playlist of random Mozart playing

*Clarinet Concerto in A Major,* K. 622; *Adagio*
Unknown artist. From Mozart at the Movies compilation CD

*Serenade No. 9 "Post Horn" *K320, *A Musical Joke*; _Allegro_
Franzjosef Maier: Collegium Aureum

*Rondo In C For Violin & Orchestra*, K 373
Pinchas Zukerman: St. Paul Chamber Orchestra

*Quartet for oboe, violin, viola, & cello in F major*, K. 370. *II. Adagio*
*String Quartet No. 15 in D minor*, K. 421. *IV. Allegro ma non troppo*
*String Quartet No.17 'The Hunt' In B Flat Major*. K458 *VI Allegro*
Smithson Quartet

*Flute Quartet In C*, K Anh 171 - *Var. #1*
James Galway: Tokyo String Quartet

*Violin Concerto #3 In G*, K 216 - *Allegro*
Arthur Grumiaux; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra

*Sinfonia Concertante In E Flat*, K364: *1. Allegro Maestoso*
unknown: from the compilation CD Mozart Musical Masterpieces

*Requiem In D Minor*, K 626 - IIIf. *Lacrimosa*
Arleen Augér, Carolyn Watkinson, Etc.; Helmuth Rilling: Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Gächinger Kantorei

*Symphony In D*, K167A - *2. Andante Grazioso*
Christopher Hogwood: Academy Of Ancient Music

*Violin Sonata In D,* K 306 - _*3. Allegretto*_
Itzhak Perlman, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Dimace

*Anton's 9th*, is maybe the most famous of his symphonies and certainly the most beautiful. (I knew this one also as 5th, 40 years ago… and I have many recordings where the NWS is numbered as 5th!!) This recording with *Ferenc and BPO*, isn't the ''close the shop'' one, but without doubts and hesitations one of the best out there. If you consider that this marvellous DG LP is also a good bargain, I see no reason not to add it to your collections.


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Oh my! What an excellent recording and a great way to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Hugo Wolf*
> 
> What about her haircut, it looks like a helmet, but what comes out of her mouth is beautiful.
> Great singing from both.


She looks a bit like ( former queen) now Princes Beatrix.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Dimace said:


> *Anton's 9th*, is maybe the most famous of his symphonies and certainly the most beautiful. (I knew this one also as 5th, 40 years ago… and I have many recordings where the NWS is numbered as 5th!!) This recording with *Ferenc and BPO*, isn't the ''close the shop'' one, but without doubts and hesitations one of the best out there. If you consider that this marvellous DG LP is also a good bargain, I see no reason not to add it to your collections.
> 
> View attachment 129612


What do you think of Kondrashin's interpretation? It is my personal favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1988-05-06
Recording Venue: Theater an der Wien, Vienna


----------



## Classical Playlists

Debussy - images (Jean-Yves Thibaudet)


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> She looks a bit like ( former queen) now Princes Beatrix.


Beatrix birthday today


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part three.

n.b. Hindemith gave up using opus numbers once he'd reached no.50 in 1930.

Quintet for clarinet and string quartet op.30 (1923 - rev. 1954):



Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin [_'Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen'_] op.31 no.2 (1924):



Trio for viola, heckelphone/tenor saxophone and piano op.47 (1928):










Trio no.1 for violin, viola and cello op.34 (1924):
Trio no.2 for violin, viola and cello (1933):










Sonata no.3 in E for violin and piano (1935):


----------



## elgar's ghost

fergusmcphail said:


> Oh my! What an excellent recording and a great way to start the day.


Heaven forfend - TWO of us listening to Hindemith on the same day? The floodgates have opened! :lol:


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Années de pèlerinage S160

Lazar Berman, piano



> Années de pèlerinage (French for Years of Pilgrimage) (S.160, S.161, S.163) is a set of three suites for solo piano by Franz Liszt. Much of it derives from his earlier work, Album d'un voyageur, his first major published piano cycle, which was composed between 1835 and 1838 and published in 1842.[1] Années de pèlerinage is widely considered as the masterwork and summation of Liszt's musical style. The third volume is notable as an example of his later style. Composed well after the first two volumes, it displays less virtuosity and more harmonic experimentation.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baron Scarpia said:


> It is very hard to describe what we hear. Around that time DGG introduced what they called their 4D system, which involved an all-digital mixing arrangement, and I think the result was a proliferation of microphones. The recordings give me the impression that every instrument is playing into its own little microphone, all combined on a digital mixing console. The result was generally not attractive to me, lacking a natural soundstage, to my ears, although every instrument could be heard just so.
> 
> The recordings by Erato and Columbia/Sony appeal to my ear as more natural, more reflective of what would be heard in a concert hall. I have always found Erato engineering to be "just right" in terms of balance of direct sound and reverberation, and the Columbia/Sony recordings from the 60's and 70's in New York and Cleveland having just the right perspective.


I think that in my case, it's more Boulez's approach to the music that doesn't appeal to me. It's as if he wants you to hear every detail in the score and consequently his readings are miracles of clarity. I just feel that in so meticulously laying out the detail of the scores, he drains them of atmosphere. I prefer the approach of Haitink, Ansermet, Martinon or Baudo for instance and the Philips recordings for Haitink are in gorgeously warm analogue sound.

On a different but related topic, I remember once hearing Sinopoli conduct the Verdi Requiem, a work which can usually reduce me to a jibbering wreck, especially when heard live. Sinopoli's performance was a revelation, but I remained obstinately unmoved throughout. Afterwards I tried to work out why the performance had left me so cold and I realised that, although he had revealed details I had never heard before, it was as if he had taken apart the score and laid it out for admiring display, but in the process had somehow removed its heart. I often feel the same with Boulez, that he intelectualises the music too much. It's not wrong. It just doesn't appeal to my sensibilities.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schubert's sublime string quintet in a wonderful performance by the Melos Quartet with Rostropovich.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

pianoconcerto

*Rachmaninov*

pianoconcerto No.2 
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française Contantin Silvestri

*Tchaikovsky*

Doumka

*Stravinsky*

Tango


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden. Happy birthday to the master.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden. Happy birthday to the master.


Well shortly after the Mozart anniversary it is Schubert today and I will honour this great composer later today


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Well shortly after the Mozart anniversary it is Schubert today and I will honour this great composer later today


Yes, they are astrological siblings, if one believes in that stuff 

It's good returning to this Blomstedt recording after having spent so much time with the Goodman/Hanover. It's a completely different perspective. Blomstedt seems to emphasize the ties with a later composer (and one of his favorites), Anton Bruckner. This symphony appears to have been the mold, or the starting point, for all of Bruckner's symphonies.


----------



## 13hm13

Is it a symphony or a PC? Whatever it is, very nice indeed:

Gade - Symphony No.5 in D-minor with solo piano, Op.25 (1852)


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Disc 3

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Aleksandar Madzar

(two piano and four hands repertoire )


----------



## Malx

Via Streaming:

Bruno Maderna - Quadrivium.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

When I think of Schubert there are certain works that stand out for me.
His song "Holde Kunst"
Du holde Kunst, in whom Grauen Stunden fell,
Wed mich des Lebens wilder Kreis umstrickt,
Hast du mein Herz zu warmer Lieb 'entzunden,
Hast mich in eine beßre Welt entrückt,
In a beßre Welt entrückt!
Oft hat ein Seufzer, deiner Harf 'entflossen,
Ein süßer, holier Akkord ...

but also Die Winterreise and Die Schöne Mühlerin etc ... etc ....
For today, however, I choose "Rosamunde" in a beautiful version by Karl Münchinger.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 1 on this collection:

Rued Langgaard - The Symphonies - Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Symphony No 3 'Sinfonia espansiva' - Royal Danish Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Symphony No 7

Richard Strauss / Staatskapelle Berlin

Recorded 1926

Well, Strauss certainly liked his Beethoven fast! This is an absolutely breakneck performance, and the same is true of the 5th (recorded in 1928). He apparently got through the 9th in about 45 minutes, but I'm not sure whether this is an exaggeration as no recording of him conducting it seems to exist.


----------



## Malx

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 129619
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No 7
> 
> Richard Strauss / Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> Recorded 1926
> 
> Well, Strauss certainly liked his Beethoven fast! This is an absolutely breakneck performance, and the same is true of the 5th (recorded in 1928). He apparently got through the 9th in about 45 minutes, but I'm not sure whether this is an exaggeration as no recording of him conducting it seems to exist.


Probably in a rush to get back to a game of cards!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Short measure for a CD but certainly not short measure in terms of the music making. Superb performances here from Michelangeli.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think that in my case, it's more Boulez's approach to the music that doesn't appeal to me. It's as if he wants you to hear every detail in the score and consequently his readings are miracles of clarity. I just feel that in so meticulously laying out the detail of the scores, he drains them of atmosphere. I prefer the approach of Haitink, Ansermet, Martinon or Baudo for instance and the Philips recordings for Haitink are in gorgeously warm analogue sound.


Probably you are talking of Boulez in Debussy and Ravel and not more widely. For me the problem is a sort of hard coldness that makes me long for more warmth. But, more widely, I don't think the Boulez clarity robs music of its atmosphere. It is a difficult word, "atmosphere". I used to use (to myself) a lack of it when trying to define what I didn't like about a recording (Karajan's Prokofiev 5 was an example that I now like but once didn't). But now I am not sure what I meant by the word! It is, of course, a very valid word for discussing impressionist music.


----------



## Enthusiast

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 129619
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No 7
> 
> Richard Strauss / Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> Recorded 1926
> 
> Well, Strauss certainly liked his Beethoven fast! This is an absolutely breakneck performance, and the same is true of the 5th (recorded in 1928). He apparently got through the 9th in about 45 minutes, but I'm not sure whether this is an exaggeration as no recording of him conducting it seems to exist.


Are they live recordings or was he racing to fit the work onto a given number of discs?


----------



## chill782002

Enthusiast said:


> Are they live recordings or was he racing to fit the work onto a given number of discs?


They are studio recordings. To be fair, all the recordings of the 5th that I've heard from the 1920s (this, Furtwangler / Berliner Philharmoniker (1926) and Szenkar / Staatskapelle Berlin (1928)) are taken at a very fast pace by today's standards but this is the fastest of all 3. I haven't heard another contemporary recording of the 7th but Weingartner's recordings of both symphonies made in the 1930s are considerably slower and more in line with today's expectations with regards to pace, although presumably he was also under the same incentive to keep the number of required 78 sides to a minimum. In addition, the admittedly anecdotal evidence of Strauss' ridiculously fast 9th would suggest that this was simply his view as to how Beethoven should be performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)

Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Harmonies des bois, Op. 76
Introduction, Prière et Boléro for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 22
Je suis Brésilien, j'ai de l'or (from La vie parisienne)
La Vie Parisienne (Paris Life)
Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Les Larmes de Jacqueline (No. 3 from Harmonies des bois, Op. 76)
Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Samson et Dalila
Suite for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 16b


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I listened to the excellent Isserlis and Hough recording of these sonatas. Some critics felt that today's recording by Queyras and Tharaud was a little lacking in emotion (others that it achieves a miraculous stillness). Be that as it may, I find the playing here truly beautiful, exceptionally so, and I don't feel anything Brahmsian (including warmth) is missing from it.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> The other day I listened to the excellent Isserlis and Hough recording of these sonatas. Some critics felt that today's recording by Queyras and Tharaud was a little lacking in emotion (others that it achieves a miraculous stillness). Be that as it may, I find the playing here truly beautiful, exceptionally so, and I don't feel anything Brahmsian (including warmth) is missing from it.
> 
> View attachment 129621


They are a pair made in heaven, so the speak.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.4

NHK Symphony Orchestra ( Tokyo) and Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 21 (BWV 65, 81, 83, 190)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol. 54 (BWV 14, 100, 197, 197a) *
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Franz! All excellent recordings.

String Quartets 10, 12 13. Belcea Quartet










Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Orchestra Mozart










String Quartets 10, 14 Quatuor Van Kuijk










String Quintet. Belcea Quartet, Valentin Erben


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Ah, #NewMusicFriday... after seeing articles about this all over the place, I've been looking forward to hearing the album for myself.


----------



## Marinera

Rtnrlfy said:


> Ah, #NewMusicFriday... after seeing articles about this all over the place, I've been looking forward to hearing the album for myself.


Listening this on spotify, many thanks for the post, wanted to try new to me recording, but was short on ideas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> They are a pair made in heaven, so the speak.


Yes indeed.

PS Careful - we're meant to avoid religion here!


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Listening this on spotify, many thanks for the post, wanted to try new to me recording, but was short on ideas.


Mine is coming tomorrow. 
By the way, the Couperin / Tharaud is stunning, keep it in mind


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd

Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129625


*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*

Concerto, op. 1, for clarinet and orchestra
Grand Concerto, op. 5, for clarinet and orhcestra
Concerto, op. 11, for clarinet and orchestra
Introduction et air suédois, op. 12, for clarinet and orchestra

Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Michael Collins, soloist/conductor

2018


----------



## starthrower

Just received this one. My first Schnittke purchase in a few years. A superb recording, and the music possesses the depth, passion and inventiveness I've come to expect from this great composer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Erik Satie and Friends: Original Albums Collection (13-CD) Sony/RCA. Yes! A very good collection of old Columbia and RCA albums, with original cover art. The remastering is superb. Highlights include Francis Poulenc himself playing his works & Satie's (rec.1950), some Philippe Entremont conducting, and playing piano (I'm unfamiliar with him, always avoided him because I thought he was "commercial"), American pianist William Masselos (rec. 1968), Robert & Gaby Casadesus on 4-hand piano works, the venerable Daniel Varsano (died young), works by Debussy, Ravel, Ibert (weird stuff), Poulenc, Milhaud, Chabrier, Fauré...WOW, just so much good music, all in higher-fidelity than I could expect. Highly recommended, this self-contained overview of Satie and the French aesthetic could be a desert island set, an introduction for newbies, and/or a valuable edition to any audiophile's collection of Satie.


----------



## Eramire156

*Charming Mozart with my morning coffee*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Duos for Violin and Viola, k.423 & 424

Jean-Marie Leclair
Sonata for Two Violins, op.3 no.4 in F major









Itzhak Perlman 
Pinchas Zukerman*

Thanks to Woodduck this CD came to my collection from his.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos NO 5

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## canouro

*Handel & Croft: Music For The Peace Of Utrecht*

*George Frideric Handel*
Utrecht Te Deum, HWV 278
Utrecht Jubilate, HWV 279

*William Croft*
Ode for the Peace of Utrecht

_Jos van Veldhoven, Netherlands Bach Society_


----------



## Vasks

_Less often heard American_

*Schiffman - Overture to a Comedy (Antal-North/South)
Lazarof - Intonazione e Variazioni (Schwarz/Laurel)
Van de Vate - Distant World (Mitynsky/Conifer)
Tull - Capriccio (Johnson/Albany)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Just to show I'm in touch with others posting on this thread today, I listened to some Hindemith - the second disc of this







,

a disc that starts with the lovely almost Brahmsian early Op. 11 sonata.

And then I had to listen to Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. I have too many recordings of this wonderful work - most of which I like a lot - but I think this one is my favourite (although it's not easy to find these days):









I also listened to the Ravel on this CD ... again, perhaps my favourite recording (with the Lugano recording by Argerich) of that marvellous work.


----------



## Eramire156

*Vítezslav Novák
String Quartet no.2 in D major, op.35









Smetana Quartet *


----------



## Malx

Unique Beethoven & Schumann interpretations from Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## robin4

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

1 - Allegro con brio
2 - Andante con moto
3 - Scherzo. Allegro
4 - Allegro

West--Eastern Divan Orchestra

Daniel Barenboim, conductor

The Symphony No. 5 in C minor of Ludwig van Beethoven, Op. 67, was written between 1804 and 1808. It is one of the best-known compositions in classical music and one of the most frequently played symphonies, and it is *widely considered one of the cornerstones of western music. *

Brass

2 horns in E♭ and C
2 trumpets
*3 trombones (alto, tenor, and bass, fourth movement only)*

1809-Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 is the* first orchestral work by a major composer to utilize trombones.* It calls for 3 trombones-alto, tenor, and bass.

source:

http://kimballtrombone.com/trombone-history-timeline/19th-century-1801-1825/





I had the above LP in high school.



_"The vibrations on the air are the breath of God speaking to man's soul.

Music is the language of God.

We musicians are as close to God as man can be.

We hear his voice, we read his lips, we give birth to the children of God, who sing his praise. That's what musicians are."

Ludwig van Beethoven

_


----------



## Bourdon

*Borodine*

Petite Suite

*Arenski*

Scherzo

*Kabelevski*

Sonatine No.1

*Rachmaninov*

2 Préludes

*Satie*

Varia


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Unique *Beethoven & Schumann interpretations from Ivo Pogorelich.
> 
> View attachment 129635


Unique in a good way, Malx?


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Unique in a good way, Malx?


If you like the composers' intentions to be adhered to then probably not - if like me you are happy listening to individualistic almost quirky takes on pieces then yes. I would say the Beethoven Sonata would be pushing many peoples boundaries of what is reasonable, with one little section almost, I repeat almost, sounding like ragtime. I will reserve judgement until I have heard the disc a few more times. At this point in time I'll say his way with Beethoven in particular is 'thought provoking'.


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 39 In E Flat Major, K. 543.


----------



## Enthusiast

A day or two ago millionrainbows posted an old recording of Horenstein doing Mahler 9 and Kindertotenlieder with the Vienna Symphony - well, I've been listening to another of Horenstein doing the same pieces. I have both and both are very good indeed. Horenstein's timings are slower in this BBC record.


----------



## canouro

*Handel ‎- Water Music; Suite From Il Pastor Fido*
Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon


----------



## Malx

Joseph Haydn, Symphonies Nos 94 'Surprise', 97, 101 'The Clock' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.

From:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony no 5 in B flat major
Symphony no 8 in B minor 'Unfinished'
Rosamunde - Ballet music*

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Sir Charles Mackerras

I just love the 5th here, the opening movement so light and blithe. Such a wonderfu performance. The 8th is pretty good too.


----------



## Helgi

I must admit that these two were a sort of background music for me today:










*Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin, K. 296, 301, 304 & 376*
George Szell and Rafael Druian










*Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin K. 301, 304, 378, 526*
Itzhak Perlman and Daniel Barenboim

Then I put this on and listened intently 










*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
Barbirolli w/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> They are studio recordings. To be fair, all the recordings of the 5th that I've heard from the 1920s (this, Furtwangler / Berliner Philharmoniker (1926) and Szenkar / Staatskapelle Berlin (1928)) are taken at a very fast pace by today's standards but this is the fastest of all 3. I haven't heard another contemporary recording of the 7th but Weingartner's recordings of both symphonies made in the 1930s are considerably slower and more in line with today's expectations with regards to pace, although presumably he was also under the same incentive to keep the number of required 78 sides to a minimum. In addition, the admittedly anecdotal evidence of Strauss' ridiculously fast 9th would suggest that this was simply his view as to how Beethoven should be performed.





Enthusiast said:


> Are they live recordings or was he racing to fit the work onto a given number of discs?





Malx said:


> Probably in a rush to get back to a game of cards!





chill782002 said:


> View attachment 129619
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No 7
> 
> Richard Strauss / Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> Recorded 1926
> 
> Well, Strauss certainly liked his Beethoven fast! This is an absolutely breakneck performance, and the same is true of the 5th (recorded in 1928). He apparently got through the 9th in about 45 minutes, but I'm not sure whether this is an exaggeration as no recording of him conducting it seems to exist.


Please allow me, as a musician, to explained you what happened: Lack of rehearsals we call this in music. (and some times insufficient knowledge, small talent, etc. which in our recording, I don't believe is the case). Every teacher when in front of his has a student who isn't well prepared or he has limited expression talent, always choose short, fast and vivid works for him to be performed. ''Go and give them (for the jury) something it won't allow them to stop you'' (because they don't have time to make their minds and of course they have to judge ONLY technic). The student is saved! :lol: The same with the conducting: Tomorrow we must perform. No time for rehearsals. We see that the orchestra doesn't follow what we want. ''Let us make this one FAST'' is the solution. The whole Beethoven's circle with Scherchen (for me a REFERNCE in the history of the Greatest) has this problem. Scherchen is rehearsing and is performing at the same time! (this is like you climb to Everest without oxygen) The tempi are almost everywhere (in every symphony) vivid and fast. Does anyone believe that a pianist, who, for example, has not performed a Beethoven's Sonata for a year, will play its andante or adagio? He will play, 90% the third part (allegro, presto etc) a little bit slower of course, when someone ask hin to play for him something of Beethoven (and he can't refuse…) For this reason the Romanian is the GOD. He is travelling his audience slow tempo, first class and everything is so Luxus, that the traveller believes that the trip lasted only for a moment, like a single breath of fresh air.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> A day or two ago millionrainbows posted an old recording of Horenstein doing Mahler 9 and Kindertotenlieder with the Vienna Symphony - well, I've been listening to another of Horenstein doing the same pieces. I have both and both are very good indeed. Horenstein's timings are slower in this BBC record.
> 
> View attachment 129638


If it comes to 9th (which I don't like very much) and I must choose the way I will suffer :lol:, I will go for this one. GREAT VALUE all around and 100% suggestion also from me. (The Nr.8 with Jascha is also a highlight of these UNIQUE series)


----------



## Merl

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 129619
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No 7
> 
> Richard Strauss / Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> Recorded 1926
> 
> Well, Strauss certainly liked his Beethoven fast! This is an absolutely breakneck performance, and the same is true of the 5th (recorded in 1928). He apparently got through the 9th in about 45 minutes, but I'm not sure whether this is an exaggeration as no recording of him conducting it seems to exist.


Remember that we have got used to slow Beethoven. Weingartner was considered one of the 'slower' Beethoven conductors apart from the Wagner school (who slowed things down even more) but even he wasn't that speedy. Strauss was a disciple of Van Bulow but totally disagreed with Van Bulow's more Wagner-esque accounts of his symphonies, explaining that original practise was to play much quicker. Check out Scherchen's recordings and you will find similar quick accounts. Scherchen's 3rd is usually cited as the quickest on disc but his 4th flies by too. I love Scherchen's Beethoven. Its exciting, vital and uncluttered but notice how he slows down towards the end of each movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Merl

After an excellent 1st, 4th and 6th I really didn't think Inbal's Mahler cycle could get any better but his 7th has just blown me away. I have lots of Mahler 7ths but I was seriously considering chucking them all away after this finished. In a nutshell, this is probably the finest Mahler 7 I've ever heard. Brilliantly played, superbly recorded and beautifully realised by Inbal this is a reference recording. Its honestly that good. The soundstage throughout is on another level but the finale left me speechless. Superb. You might have to sell a kidney to buy it so listen on Spotify, Deezer, etc and prepare for an aural treat. Best Mahler disc I've heard in the last 10 years. Don't believe me? Try it. Btw, my recording wasn't the One Point Microphone version in the picture but I don't suppose it matters when performances are of this quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> If it comes to 9th (which I don't like very much) and I must choose the way I will suffer :lol:, I will go for this one. GREAT VALUE all around and 100% suggestion also from me. (The Nr.8 with Jascha is also a highlight of these UNIQUE series)


I don't know about the value part. That record is quite hard to get hold of now. But then it _is _priceless.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ax is an excellent Chopin pianist!


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> I find his DG Ravel & Debussy interesting, not necessarily correct but different - primarily because I feel a lot of recordings sound as if I am listening through a gauze curtain which adds an "impressionistic" element to the sound. For me, Boulez on DG, pulls that curtain down without sounding totally clinical.
> Just the way my ears hear it - we are all different thank goodness, or this thread would be terribly boring!


I know what you mean.

If you want to hear Debussy without impressionistic gauze try Paray/Detroit on Mercury. The Mercury recording technique admitted of no gauze, and Paray cultivated a robust sound. I particularly love his recording of the Nocturnes.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Schwanengesang D 957


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartet Op 130 (B-flat), Endellion Quartet










I used to approach Op 130 with a feeling of awe, that it is the highest achievements in music, etc. I find I enjoy it more when I think of it as a sort of serenade. It, after all, has two dances, two slow movements. It just happens to be overflowing with transcendent beauty, like something by Mozart.

Nowadays I listen with the "replacement" finale, otherwise know as Beethoven's finale. I like to listen to the grosse fuge a separate piece.

The Endellion does a fine job, robust and appropriate expressive. Just a wonderful experience.


----------



## 13hm13

From the mid- to late 1990s, this 3-CD collection on DG ...














Tchaikovsky, Mikhail Pletnev ‎- Symphonic Poems - Manfred Symphony
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 477 053-2


----------



## Helgi

Merl said:


> After an excellent 1st, 4th and 6th I really didn't think Inbal's Mahler cycle could get any better but his 7th has just blown me away. I have lots of Mahler 7ths but I was seriously considering chucking them all away after this finished. In a nutshell, this is probably the finest Mahler 7 I've ever heard. Brilliantly played, superbly recorded and beautifully realised by Inbal this is a reference recording. Its honestly that good. The soundstage throughout is on another level but the finale left me speechless. Superb. You might have to sell a kidney to buy it so listen on Spotify, Deezer, etc and prepare for an aural treat. Best Mahler disc I've heard in the last 10 years. Don't believe me? Try it. Btw, my recording wasn't the One Point Microphone version in the picture but I don't suppose it matters when performances are of this quality.


Ahh, these are not available to me on Spotify. Only 1-2 movements per symphony - the 8th is the only complete one. What I can listen to sounds great, though. Impressive clarity and separation of instruments etc.

There's someone humming along in the 4th, is that Inbal?


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony.

Skrowaczeski conducting the Deutsche Radio Phiharmonie.


----------



## Forsooth

Some great baboon music......

































...by *Francois Devienne (1759-1803)*, aka "The French Mozart" and "Mozart of the Flute." Played basson with the Paris Opera, and wrote successful operas as well as lots of works for various instruments.


----------



## Faramundo

Bought this LP for 0.10 Euro !! That's quite something in terms of "return on investment" !!


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostokovich*

Symphony No.5

Five Fragments Op.42


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Malx

I had to mark Schubert's birthday so why not play the first Schubert Symphony disc I bought.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know about the value part. That record *is quite hard to get hold of now.* But then it _is _priceless.


Genau! All Mahler - Jascha BBC recordings are of high value. I bought the 8th from UK, another from Greece, and yours from another country, I can't remember right now. In Germany, are difficult to be found. A fellow collector wanted for the whole series (pristine or brand new CDs) much more than 500 Euros. (maybe 800...) For the normal listeners, of course, all these are worthless. What really counts is the TOP performances.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow.
> By the way, the Couperin / Tharaud is stunning, keep it in mind


Both in my exciting future buy list . I have my eye at least on half a dozen Tharaud's cds


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Pulcinella









Jennifer Larmore
John Aler
Jan Opalach

Hugh Wolfe
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## Taplow

The glorious voice of Sara Mingardo. I need more of her in my life!










(The Concerto Italiano and Rinaldo Alessandrini aren't too bad, either)


----------



## 13hm13

Simonsen PC on ...

Danish Piano Concertos (Vol.4) - Victor Bendix, Rudolph Simonsen


----------



## Helgi

Another Mahler 6, this time Kirill Petrenko and Berliner Philharmoniker from a week ago on DCH:










They're an absolute joy to watch btw., BPO and K. Petrenko.


----------



## Malx

More of Papa Haydn's Symphonies, this time Nos 24 & 28 played by the AAM conducted by Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Anton Steffan - Piano Concerto in B-flat major .... on:

Salieri, J.A.Stefan - Concertos for fortepiano - Andreas Staier


----------



## starthrower




----------



## fergusmcphail

elgars ghost said:


> Heaven forfend - TWO of us listening to Hindemith on the same day? The floodgates have opened! :lol:


 Now playing:


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Serenades #1 and #2









Brahms String Quartets 1&2, disk one









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht for Sextet, String Quartet no 1, Four Canons









Mahler Symphony no 2









Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs


----------



## flamencosketches

^I really want that Karajan Strauss disc. Looks great.

Now playing:










*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.20 in A major, D959. *Artur Schnabel*.


----------



## flamencosketches

Last Schubert of the night, probably;










*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D.759, the "Unfinished". Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic. I think this is my favorite recording. That rich, lush, incisive, amazing Vienna Philharmonic sound. You can't get it anywhere else. The only conductor who may have had a better chemistry with them on record (to my very limited knowledge) is Karl Böhm... and possibly Leonard Bernstein, whose "outsider" status may have helped him there. But I digress. This symphony never gets old... one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert must be catching .... I was just listening to the birthday boy ...


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi- Martin Frost

Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No. 1 in B-Flat Major "Sant' Angelo" /Sinfonia for Strings and Basso Continuo in C Major (From "Il Giustino RV 717")/Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No. 2 in D Minor "La Fenice"/ Sinfonia for Strings and Basso Continuo in C Major (From "L'Olimpiade RV 725") /Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No. 3 in F Major "Il Mezzetino"


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4/Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## 13hm13

Just started with Sym. 1 and I like what I hear ... JvG is known for his symps ... and I've got 5 more to sample, plus some odds and ends ... should be interesting ...

Jan van Gilse - Symphonies 1 & 2 - Porcelijn


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Bartók

Julien Libeer (piano)

Bach, J S: French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV816
Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89
Bartók: Piano Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14


----------



## Marinera

on spotify


----------



## Marinera

*Le Musiche di Bellerofonte Castaldi* 
From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box, disk 4









"As a poet and madrigalist, Castaldi composed astonishing vocal and instrumental works, which bear witness to his eclectic taste and love of the theorbo. Blessed with an innate sense of drama, Guillemette Laurens magnificently brings to life these arias."


----------



## Rogerx

SS 01.02.20 - Shcherbachov #5





Alexander Titov/St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra
First time ever hearing this.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer

Gramophone Magazine March 2010

…these are performances of style and understanding into which Paul Dyer and his fine period orchestra have plunged with freshness, buoyancy and joyful enthusiasm. …immensely enjoyable and inspiriting performances.


----------



## libopera

New entry in my collection. For a lovely Saturday morning.


----------



## Merl

Beautiful accounts from another excellent Naxos disc. I always enjoy returning to these recordings.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas and Karajan's rare collaborations always reaped gold and this live performance is no exception; an absoutely thrilling performance, which I review more fully on my blog.

https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2018/01/13/lucia-di-lammermoor-berlin-1955/


----------



## Rogerx

Escales- French Orchestral Works

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Chabrier: España
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Duruflé: Trois Danses, Op. 6
Ibert: Escales
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 9 - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin & Liszt*

CD 6

Walzer Nr. 2 As-Dur op. 34 Nr. 1 ''Valse brillante''
Walzer Nr. 3 a-moll op. 34 Nr. 2 ''Grande Valse brillante''
Walzer Nr. 4 F-Dur op. 34 Nr. 3
Nocturne Nr. 2 Es-Dur op. 9 Nr. 2
Etüde Nr. 3
Polonaise
Berceuse Des-Dur op. 57
Nocturne Nr. 7 cis-moll op. 27 Nr. 1
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses
Ballade Nr. 2 F-Dur op. 38
Mephisto-Walzer Nr. 1 (Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke) (Episode aus Lenaus Faust) (für Klavier)
Liebestraum Nr. 3 As-Dur


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opp. 106 & 111

Filippo Gorini (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956. Pavel Haas Quartet, w/ Danjulo Ishizaka on the second cello. This is such a phenomenal work. One of the greatest heights in all western classical music. Up there with Beethoven's 9th, Mozart's Don Giovanni, Bach's Goldberg Variations, and whatever other lofty praise you could possibly think to bestow upon it. Schubert's greatest masterpiece, in my book. If you haven't heard it, you could do worse than to start with this relatively recent recording from this talented young Czech quartet. What a performance!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Suggested by another thread. Lovely late Stravinsky religious works.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder* & Lieder

Diana Damrau (soprano), Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons*

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder & Lieder

Diana Damrau (soprano), Helmut Deutsch (piano), Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Strauss, R: Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Die Verschwiegenen, Op. 10 No. 6
Die Zeitlose, Op. 10 No. 7
Drei Lieder der Ophelia Op. 67
Du bist Mein Auge Op. 37 No. 4
Du meines Herzens Krönelein, Op. 21 No. 2
Einerlei, Op. 69 No. 3
Leises Lied, Op. 39 No. 1
Lob des Leidens, Op. 15 No. 3
Mädchenblumen (4 songs), Op. 22
Malven, AV 304
Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Nichts, Op. 10 No. 2
Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part four last night, concluding this afternoon.

Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):



Quartet for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1938):










Sonata in B for flute and piano (1936):
Sonata in G for oboe and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for bassoon and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for clarinet and piano (1939):
Sonata for horn and piano (1939):



Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 in C for violin and piano (1939):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No 3 & 4


----------



## robin4

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Concerto in F minor for Bass Tuba and Orchestra*

Corvallis-OSU Symphony

JáTtik Clark, tuba

The Concerto in F Minor for Bass Tuba and Orchestra by British composer Ralph Vaughan Williams was written in 1954 for Philip Catelinet, principal tubist of the London Symphony Orchestra (LSO), who together gave the premiere on 13 June 1954 with Sir John Barbirolli conducting.



The tuba is the lowest-pitched musical instrument in the brass family. As with all brass instruments, the sound is produced by lip vibration into a large mouthpiece. It *first appeared in the mid-19th century,* making it one of the newer instruments in the modern orchestra and concert band.



Tubas are brass instruments with the lowest tonal range, but they have slight variations. In addition to different possible structures, the four main pitches are F, E♭, C, and B♭. The baritone, euphonium, and sousaphone are also companions of the tuba.



*Wagner tubas *are four-valved, small-bored tubas designed in the 19th century for the German 
composer Richard Wagner for *special effects *in his four-part music-drama cycle The Ring of the Nibelung. Basically derived from the French horn, they are played by horn players with horn mouthpieces and have a quieter tone colour.



Measuring an impressive 2.05 metres and weighing in at 50kg, the world's largest tuba is being displayed in Frankfurt in April. If you can't make it to Germany, we've got pictures of the amazing brass instrument!


----------



## canouro

*Weinberg ‎- Concertos*
Claes Gunnarsson, Anders Jonhäll, Urban Claesson,
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund









*Weinberg ‎- Symphony No. 3; Suite No. 4 From 'The Golden Key'*
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Venezia e Napoli S162

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## Alfacharger

robin4 said:


> Corvallis-OSU Symphony
> 
> JáTtik Clark, tuba
> 
> The Concerto in F Minor for Bass Tuba and Orchestra by British composer Ralph Vaughan Williams was written in 1954 for Philip Catelinet, principal tubist of the London Symphony Orchestra (LSO), who together gave the premiere on 13 June 1954 with Sir John Barbirolli conducting.
> 
> 
> 
> The tuba is the lowest-pitched musical instrument in the brass family. As with all brass instruments, the sound is produced by lip vibration into a large mouthpiece. It *first appeared in the mid-19th century,* making it one of the newer instruments in the modern orchestra and concert band.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/TYYTsS10/maxresdefault.jpg[
> 
> /img][/URL]Tubas are brass instruments with the lowest tonal range, but they have slight variations. In addition to different possible structures, the four main pitches are F, E♭, C, and B♭. The baritone, euphonium, and sousaphone are also companions of the tuba.
> 
> [URL=https://postimages.org/][img]https://i.postimg.cc/1z0TsmYq/wagnertuba.jpg
> 
> *Wagner tubas *are four-valved, small-bored tubas designed in the 19th century for the German
> composer Richard Wagner for *special effects *in his four-part music-drama cycle The Ring of the Nibelung. Basically derived from the French horn, they are played by horn players with horn mouthpieces and have a quieter tone colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Measuring an impressive 2.05 metres and weighing in at 50kg, the world's largest tuba is being displayed in Frankfurt in April. If you can't make it to Germany, we've got pictures of the amazing brass instrument!


Another Williams wrote a Tuba Concerto


----------



## Enthusiast

Well, this one is not so good. It is poorly recorded and the NPO brass (normally very good if I remember correctly) were having a terrible day. Occasionally, you get a slight hint that there was an excellent performance trying to get out. I don't recommend it. If it tempts you (it ain't cheap) I would think again.


----------



## Vasks

_I bought this 2 record set when it first was issued c.1979-80 because a friend mentioned to me that he was hired to play one of the extra trombone parts._


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D960. Mitsuko Uchida. One day I will finally hear the famous Sviatoslav Richter recording, which I have, but until then I have Schnabel, who expresses the songfulness in this music like no other, and Uchida, who plays as if in a dream, and I think she hits close to the truth with this interpretation. Walking around amongst the living in near-death as Schubert had for his last few months must indeed have been like living in a dream. Anyway, here, like in the D956 quintet, Schubert has tapped into something bigger than himself. With this I will probably end my Schubert marathon and take a break for a while.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rubinstein's Chopin ...


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn :

String Quartet in E flat major, op.0
String Quartet in B flat major, op.1 no.1
String Quartet in E flat major, op.1 no.2
String Quartet in D major, op.1 no.3


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Yesterday when I listened to the fifth symphony of this set, I particularly noticed that the third part, the largo, is played more restrained with a surprising effect, namely more moving in its intimacy than when it is emphasized more. Just my opinion of course.

Today it is "the Leningrad" 's with the orchestra from St Petersburg.


----------



## canouro

*Percy Grainger - In A Nutshell*

In A Nutshell: Suite (1916)
Train Music (1901)
Country Gardens: English Morris Dance Tune (1950)
Ravel, Arr. Garinger: La Vallee Des Cloches (Miroirs)
Lincolnshire Posy For Military Band (1939)
Debussy, Arr Grainger: Pagodes (Estampes)
The Warriors: Music To An Imaginary Ballet For Orchestra And Three Pianos (1916)

_City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle_


----------



## millionrainbows

The CD looks like this, the original vinyl looked like that. The latter is what you get in the box. The Daniel Varsano version is interesting. Closely miked, which I like, and some strong emphasis of bass notes which I'm not used to hearing in most Satie interpretations. Very interesting, though. The fact that he died young adds to the mystique. Soon to be a major motion picture, with Nicholas Cage as Varsano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

canouro said:


> View attachment 129681
> 
> 
> *Percy Grainger - In A Nutshell*
> 
> In A Nutshell: Suite (1916)
> Train Music (1901)
> Country Gardens: English Morris Dance Tune (1950)
> Ravel, Arr. Garinger: La Vallee Des Cloches (Miroirs)
> Lincolnshire Posy For Military Band (1939)
> Debussy, Arr Grainger: Pagodes (Estampes)
> The Warriors: Music To An Imaginary Ballet For Orchestra And Three Pianos (1916)
> 
> _City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle_


_The Warriors_ is a work I enjoy very much on the odd occasion I hear it - it makes me wish that Grainger had written more orchestral music, but I guess it just wasn't his _metier_.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> _The Warriors_ is a work I enjoy very much on the odd occasion I here it - it makes me wish that Grainger had written more orchestral music, but I guess it just wasn't his _metier_.


Is your glass bear always filled ?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> Is your glass bear always filled ?


Ha-ha - schoolboy error duly rectified.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon, firstly prompted by another thread I streamed Symphony No 4 from:









Then back to the shelves for Symphony No 5 from:


----------



## Bourdon

*Camille Saint-Saens*

Le carnival des Animaux

*Ernesto lecuona-Albeniz-Villoldo-Piazolla*

Lilya Zilberstein, Annie Dutoit, Martha Argerich, Jing Zhao
Symphoniker Hamburg
 Ion Marin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber works part five of five tonight.

String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):
String Quartet no.7 (1945):



Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):
Sonata in F for trombone and piano (1941): 
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941):
Sonata in E-flat for alto saxophone and piano (1943):
Sonata in B for bass tuba and piano (1955):



Sonata no.2 in E for cello and piano (1948):



Sonata for four horns (1952):










Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx posted this CD yesterday, saying it was "interesting", so I thought I'd try it on Spotify. I liked it - the Beethoven more than the Schumann.









Then I listened to the Violin Sonata (Grumiaux) from this:


----------



## Eramire156

CD 25 from the Willi Boskovsky box set

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Divertimento in F major, k.247
Serenade in D major, k.320 "Posthorn"









Wiener Mozart Ensemble 
Willi Boskovsky *


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Siegfried Act II - Berlin PO, Karajan et al.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway, 12 Ensemble, and Ola Gjeilo (piano) in choral works by Gjeilo:










*The Rose
Ecce Novum
The First Nowell
Days of Beauty
Home
Across the Vast, Eternal Sky
Ave Generosa
First Snow
The Holly and The Ivy
Away in a Manger
Dawn
Coventry Carol
Silent Night
Wintertide
The Rose II*


----------



## Rmathuln

Franz Liszt - Ferruccio Busoni : Fantasy on two themes from W.A. Mozart's Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), BV B66

Jean-Baptiste Loeillet - Leopold Godowsky: Gigue from Suite No. 1 in G minor

Francis Poulenc: Pastourelle in B flat major, FP 45

Claude Debussy - Leonard Borwick: Fêtes from Nocturnes, L. 91 No. 2

Franz Liszt: Etude No. 5 in E major, La chasse, from Grandes études de Paganini, S. 141

Johannes Brahms: 6 Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor, WoO 1

Frédéric Chopin: Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Duetto, Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy - Sergei Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from incidental music to Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream (1933)

Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6 in D flat major, S. 244/6

Carl Tausig: Pastorale and Capriccio on motives of Domenico Scarlatti's sonatas in D minor, K. 9, and in E major, K. 20

Sergei Rachmaninoff: 12 Etude-tableau in E flat minor, Op. 39 No. 5

*CD #1 FROM:*


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale with Ola Gjeilo (piano), Harrington String Quartet, Emanuel Lopez (cello), Ted Belledin (tenor sax) in choral works by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Overture, Scherzo & Finale, op.52; Symphony No.2 in C major, op.61. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden. OK, this Sawallisch/Dresden Schumann cycle is phenomenal. I have never heard the music come alive like this. I have a newfound appreciation for the symphonies of Schumann, which I never used to understand, but who is otherwise one of my favorite composers. This first movement of the second symphony is a monster. Highly recommended to any lover of German Romantic music!


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in G major, op.77, no.1
String Quartet in F major, op. 77, no.2









Pro Arte Quartet *


----------



## xankl

Inspired by news of a new release by these players began my day streaming this








enjoyed it so much I moved on to enjoy this perhaps even more


----------



## flamencosketches

xankl said:


> Inspired by news of a new release by these players began my day streaming this
> View attachment 129691
> 
> 
> enjoyed it so much I moved on to enjoy this perhaps even more
> View attachment 129693


I want both badly. If you haven't heard it, the Capuçon/Braley Beethoven violin sonatas is another great set.


----------



## Malx

Finally today.
I normally play the Dvorak Concerto from this disc but tonight it was the Herbert Concerto that got an outing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129696


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV 825
Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV 827
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV 828
Partita No. 5 in G major, BWV 829
Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV 830

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2000


----------



## flamencosketches

^That looks really good. I have been listening to David Fray's recording of the 4th partita on a modern piano but I'd love to hear a harpsichord version.

Current listening for me:










*Arvo Pärt*: Tabula Rasa, Collage über BACH. Takao Yuasa, Ulster Orchestra, w/ violin soloists Lesley Hatfield and Rebecca Hirsch. A new acquisition. Awesome recording of Tabula Rasa, a long-time favorite, and this Collage is a side of Pärt that I've never heard before. It's some kind of juxtaposition of baroque pastiche with ultra-harsh serialist textures. Anyway, it's awesome, but probably not for everyone. A bold programming choice for the performers, to accompany the very accessible Tabula Rasa. I haven't heard the symphony yet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin Sonatas 1-3. Leif Ove Andsnes.

http://https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Sonatas-Leif-Ove-Andsnes/dp/B009FCX6LO/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=leif+ove+andsnes+Chopin+Sonatas&qid=1580602045&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Forsooth

*Gustav Mahler - Song cycles - Kindertotenlieder - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Ruckert-Lieder* 
 Alice Coote, mezzo 
Netherlands PO, Marc Albrecht, dir.
Label: PentaTone


----------



## flamencosketches

*Olivier Messiaen*: Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Martin Fröst, Lucas Debargue, Janine Jansen, Torleif Thedéen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129700


*Franz Schubert*
- Sonata for arpeggione and piano

*Robert Schumann*
- Fünf Stücke im Volkston

*Claude Debussy*
- Sonata for cello and piano

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Benjamin Britten, piano

recorded 1961, 1968; remastered 1999


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:










*O salutaris hostia
The new moon
Psalm 67
Trinity Te Deum
Northern Lights
The heavens' flock
The earthly rose
Merton College Service (Magnificat/Nunc dimittis)
Rivers of light
Ubi caritas
Amazing grace
O Emmanuel
Who can sail without the wind?
Stars
Only in sleep*


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphony No. 8 ("Unfinished")/Rosamunde Overture & Ballet Music 
Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic 
Angel Records ‎- SZ 537544, Vinyl, LP, US, 1978.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Stephan Elmas - Piano Concerto no.1, on:


----------



## Rogerx

*Peter Adolf Serkin (July 24, 1947 - February 1, 2020)*



Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Pamela Frank (violin), Peter Serkin (piano)


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Stephan Elmas - Piano Concerto no.1, on:
> 
> View attachment 129709


Armen, is a very good pianist and a nice guy. I know him (first) as finalist at the Gina Bachauer International Piano Competition, which for me and for many reasons, is one very beloved and important piano competition. I like also Armen, because is Tango Fan! I love Argentina, Tango, Astor etc. and the Armenian is good in this kind of music.

Stephan is Armenian with Greek roots from Smyrna (MA) Great fan of my Master, came once upon a time in Germany to meet him and take lessons from him. Despite Stephan was VERY GOOD pianist (with today standards among the 10-15 best in the world) my Master found him not good enough and send him to another teacher in Austria!!!!!! I can't imagine what could had happened with the 99,5% of the today pianists, if my Master was still among us, but I'm sure that instruments like violin, horn, Akkordeon, drums, guitar etc, should had thousands of new performers and scholars and our instrument his peace...


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV



> Friends and frequent recital partners Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud are reunited here for an album conceived as a collection of short stories, presenting both celebrated and little- known masterpieces of the repertory.


----------



## Rogerx

Holzbauer: Quintet in B-Flat Major/ Sinfonia à 3 in G Major/ Divertimento à 3 in D Major/ Quintet in G major

Camerata Köln
Recorded: 5-9 January 1998
Recording Venue: Sendesaal Cologne, Germany


----------



## Dimace

Morning awaking with Charles Dutoit and Mendelssohn - The Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave) from this great DECCA BS.









(6xDCs plus 1xDVD)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 2

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

4 Komische Ländler, D354
Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Andantino D823
Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Grand Duo Sonata in C major, D812


----------



## Helgi

Finished listening to Queyras' Bach cello suites this morning:










Great performance, expressive without being indulgent.

And they nailed the sound as well, it's a very good balance between spacious and intimate. You can hear his breathing a little but I suppose that's unavoidable - doesn't bother me as it's very subtle, but I do feel that it adds a sort of athletic component to the performance. It's not easy listening at all - demanding and rewarding in equal measure.


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Siegfried Act III - Berlin PO, Karajan et al.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The sound is dated of course, but the ear quickly adjusts and the performances are magical.


----------



## Malx

Felix Mendelssohn, Symphony No 5 'Reformation' Op 107 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel.









From:


----------



## Malx

Tsaraslondon said:


> The sound is dated of course, but the ear quickly adjusts and the performances are magical.


That is an essential recording imo.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


Great recording! It's Tchaikovsky for me too and this glorious recording of Francesca Da Rimini (I always skip the 1812 at the end because that piece bores me rigid). The rest is heavenly


----------



## jim prideaux

Smetana-Ma Vlast

Kubelik and the Czech P.O.

( 1990 Supraphon live recording)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Symphony No.3. Takuo Yuasa, Ulster Orchestra. A transitional work, some strange and atmospheric blend of quasi-medieval modal tonality (tons of parallel fifths), post-romantic orchestration, and proto-minimalist drones. It's a beautiful work, as are the other two on this disc, but like the Collage, it doesn't quite live up to the greatness of Tabula Rasa. By the way, Yuasa and the Belfasters are awesome here. Great performances all around.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 9th from this excellent set of Schubert symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Vranicky String Quartets Nos 1-2 and 3

Martinu Quartet

Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan leading the Radio Chamber Choir and Philharmonic in his "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## premont

Helgi said:


> Finished listening to Queyras' Bach cello suites this morning:
> 
> Great performance, expressive without being indulgent.
> 
> And they nailed the sound as well, it's a very good balance between spacious and intimate. You can hear his breathing a little but I suppose that's unavoidable - doesn't bother me as it's very subtle, but I do feel that it adds a sort of athletic component to the performance. It's not easy listening at all - demanding and rewarding in equal measure.


Do you know the recording by Bryndis Halla Gylfadottir?

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8345458--bach-j-s-cello-suites-nos-1-6-bwv1007-1012


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach & Vivaldi*

Magnificat en Gloria

This is an oldtimer with a feeling of nostalgia,I still like tis recording


----------



## Enthusiast

As it is Sunday, I thought I would start the day with some Stockhausen from Paul Hillier.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Morning! Been a while. Excellent choice!


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> As it is Sunday, I thought I would start the day with some Stockhausen from Paul Hillier.
> 
> View attachment 129729





Joe B said:


> Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


:tiphat:

..............


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Morning! Been a while. Excellent choice!


Hey Joe B, this Stabat Mater is probably my favorite still. You introduced me to it over on the "everything sounds the same " board.


----------



## Helgi

premont said:


> Do you know the recording by Bryndis Halla Gylfadottir?
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8345458--bach-j-s-cello-suites-nos-1-6-bwv1007-1012


Nope! And I'm a little embarrassed that I don't 

Will check her out, thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Florida Suite/ Summer Evening
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending/ The Wasps Overture

Michael Bochmann (violin)

English Symphony Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Années de pèlerinage (French for Years of Pilgrimage) S163

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.4 in C minor op.43. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. OK, I know nothing else of this Petrenko, but he and his orchestra are on fire throughout this entire cycle. This is my first listen to this massive symphony so I cannot comment in too much depth, but I'll say one thing: DSCH must have been studying a _lot_ of Mahler while writing this. It's clear to me that he must have seen a kindred spirit in the Austrian composer. In particular I can hear echoes of Mahler's 7th all throughout the symphony, and in the beginning of the finale, I hear an updated take on the funeral march of Mahler's 1st. Riveting music. I want to get a book on the life and music of Shostakovich, but there are so many, and each is so controversial, with its advocates and detractors in equal number.


----------



## Paulby




----------



## Joe B

Sam Laughton leading the Elysian Singers with Alexandra Caldon (violin) in choral music of Sir James MacMillan:


----------



## Eramire156

*Peter Serkin plays Mozart*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Clarinet Quintet in A major, k.581
Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn and Bassoon in E flat major, k.452









Tashi *


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Eramire156 said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Clarinet Quintet in A major, k.581
> Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn and Bassoon in E flat major, k.452
> 
> View attachment 129735
> 
> 
> Tashi *


May need to pick this up in light of his recent passing. RIP. Does he use a modern piano or a period fortepiano as was sometimes his preference? The reason I ask now is because I'm sure this cheap Sony white box has zero in the way of liner notes.


----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte- Alexander Krichel (piano)

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning more records_

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture #1 (Klemperer/Angel)
Spohr - Quintet for Piano and Winds, Op. 52 (Boehm et al/Turnabout)
Schubert - Symphony #1 (Vaughn/RCA)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Impromptus and variations D.603
Fantasy D 940
Rondo for piano duet D 608
Piano Sonata D960


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Fantasy in C major, op.17. Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky The Rite of Spring & other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Circus Polka
Concerto for 2 Pianos
Madrid
Tango


----------



## robin4

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 10 "Rasga o Coração" (1926)*

For orchestra and mixed choir 
(text: Catulo da Paixão Cearense)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra and Choir

John Neschling, conductor

Heitor Villa-Lobos (887-1959) was a *Brazilian* composer, conductor, cellist, pianist, and guitarist described as "the single most significant creative figure in 20th-century Brazilian art music". Villa-Lobos has become the best-known South American composer of all time.

He composed between 1930 and 1945 *nine pieces he called Bachianas Brasileiras (Brazilian Bachian pieces).* These take the forms and nationalism of the Chôros, and add the composer's love of Bach. He incorporated neoclassicism in his nationalistic style.

Chôros is the title of a series of compositions by the Brazilian composer Heitor Villa-Lobos, composed between 1920 and 1929.

*No. 10 for chorus and orchestra (1925) "Rasga o coração" (It Tears Your Heart) 
*
Chôros No. 10 falls into two main sections, the first for orchestra alone, the second adding a mixed choir.



The composer describes *Amazonian birdsong *as an important source of motivic material in the opening portion of Chôros No.10. The first thematic fragment, presented in the flute in bar 3, is "a transfigured melodic cell characteristic of the of the song of a *rare bird of the Brazilian forests.
*


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been on a drive with music. This was the first recording of Dvorak's 2nd piano quartet that I owned (as an LP):









I also played this through - the concerto performance is very good. The symphony performance is also fine but the work is merely well made. It has lots of good detail but the only captivating theme is in the scherzo.









And then having not been entirely happy with Rubinstein in the Dvorak piano quartet I played the same work again from this excellent set - much better!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129745


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe

2009


----------



## cougarjuno

My first disc of Bartok's music purchased years ago probably when first released in 1990 and still my favorite. An impeccable recording with Solti and Chicago.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Funeral & Triumphal Prelude, Op.130 (In memory of the heroes of the Battle of Stalingrad)

Shostakovich: Symphony No.8 in C minor, Op.65

Novorossisk Chimes (The Fires of Eternal Glory), Op.111b

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Paul Hindemith kick continues - concertante works part one of two today.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass ensemble and two harps op.49 (1930):










_Kammermusik no.1_ for twelve solo instruments [flute/piccolo, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, piano, two violins, viola, cello, bass, percussion and harmonium] op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Kammermusik no.2_ for obligato piano and twelve solo instruments [flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and double bass] op.36 no.1 (1924):
_Kammermusik no.3_ for obligato cello and ten solo instruments [flute/piccolo, oboe, b-flat clarinet, e-flat clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin and double bass] op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1930):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):










_Konzertmusik_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):
_Der Schwanendreher_ [_The Swan-Turner_] - concerto on old folksongs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ for solo viola and string orchestra (1936):


----------



## Enthusiast

It was the Haydn piece that I particularly wanted to hear but I was happy enough to listen to the whole disc. Really, the BBC should reissue these discs.

















I've now returned to Grieg (not something I do often) and Beecham (something I do much more often):


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Malx

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No 5 Op 47 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Paulby

*Alisa Weinstein Solo*








Alisa Weinstein Solo, especially Kodaly sonata for solo cello


----------



## Joe B

Robert Taylor leading the Taylor Festival Choir with Dr. Scott Bennett (organ) performing Sir James MacMillan's "Mass":


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 3 + 5 Preludes - Boris Berezovsky, Philharmonia Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal.

From:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: La Mer, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Marche écossaise & *Maurice Ravel*: Bolero, Une barque sur l'océan. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF (for the Debussy) and Orchestre de Paris (for the Ravel). Just breaking into this new box set (new to me, that is) now. Wow, everything so far has been excellent. Love what I'm hearing.


----------



## Forsooth

*A Schubertiade with Arpeggione (Franz Schubert, main composer)*
Guido Balestracci, arpeggione - L'Amoroso
Label: Ricercar

Good for what ails you.


----------



## senza sordino

A morning and early afternoon of French Chamber Music

Saint-Saëns Piano Trios 1&2. Wonderful music. 









Roussel, Debussy and Fauré Piano Trios. 









Franck and Debussy Violin Sonatas, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, viola and harp. A fantastic disk, highly recommended. I'm learning to play the Franck Sonata this winter season, and Kyung Wha Chung doesn't quite play it like me - full of wobbly intonation and restarts because of a terrible mistake. 









Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios 









Debussy and Ravel String Quartets


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in Aaron Copland's "Rodeo" and "Red Pony Suite":


----------



## 13hm13

A super collection of little-known 19th century Romanticism (especially the two orchestral works)...









Female composers' works: Fanny Hensel, Emilie Mayer, Luise Adolpha LeBeau 
Catalog number 21015
Emilie Mayer (1812-1883) - Symphonie Nr. 5 f-minor
Fanny Hensel (1805-1847) - "Hero und Leander"   
Luise Adolpha Le Beau (1850-1927) - Piano Concerto in d-minor op.37
Maacha Deubner, soprano
Katia Tchemberdji, piano 
Kammersymphonie Berlin 
conducted by Jürgen Bruns


----------



## Rogerx

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (3 February 1809 - 4 November 1847)*



Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49/ Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano).


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> A super collection of little-known *19th century Romanticism* (especially the two orchestral works)...
> 
> View attachment 129759
> 
> 
> Female composers' works: Fanny Hensel, Emilie Mayer, Luise Adolpha LeBeau
> Catalog number 21015
> Emilie Mayer (1812-1883) - Symphonie Nr. 5 f-minor
> Fanny Hensel (1805-1847) - "Hero und Leander"
> Luise Adolpha Le Beau (1850-1927) - Piano Concerto in d-minor op.37
> Maacha Deubner, soprano
> Katia Tchemberdji, piano
> Kammersymphonie Berlin
> conducted by Jürgen Bruns


This is the music I like, I play, I listen. And, for me, the romantic music is everywhere. From Mozart to Mahler, the romanticism is the COMMON point in the works which are emotionally strong and remain in our memories. Romanticism means MELODY 9 times out of 10. (we have also the neo-romanticism, with, somehow less melody, but the aspect is the same). Aren't the melodies of Amadeus super romantic? The same of Beethoven's, Schubert's , Bruckner's, Mahler's etc? Wagner's Idylle, Bellini's arias, aren't they super highly romantic? Romanticism / nice melodies, are everywhere in the serious / great music, my friends. It isn't a privilege of my Master, of Chopin, of Piotr, of Sergei etc. It is the base of all beautiful compositions from the dawn of music, because the love, the nature, the heroism etc. ARE ROMANTIC or contain some romance. I don't know this set, but I'm sure it is very pleasant. And a pleasant hour with music is something VERY special for every serious listener.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Op.74-Op.132

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8

Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Lisette Oropesa (sopranos), Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura (contraltos), Anthony Dean Griffey (tenor), Markus Werba (baritone), John Relyea (bass)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Albrechtsberger: Three String Quartets

Authentic Quartet (on period instruments)


----------



## 13hm13

Not on streaming service or physical media ...

MAIER-RÖNTGEN VIOLIN CONCERTO in D Minor from 1875, with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra's Claudia Bonfiglioli in the role of soloist, and the orchestra under the baton of Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo.






Link: https://www.konserthuset.se/en/play/maier-rontgen-violin-concerto/





Filmed in May 2015.
The video is approximately 21 minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Pavlo Beznosiuk (violin)
Recorded: 11-13, 18-21, 24-28 August 2007
Recording Venue: St. Martin's East Woodhay, Berkshire, United Kingdom


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb rendering of Debussy's concert version of _Le martyre de Saint Sébastien_ with narration prepared by Germaine Inghelbrecht for performances conducted by her husband and approved by Debussy and D'Annunzio.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fantastic transfer of these wonderful 1972 performances of _Psaume 47_ and _La tragédie de Salome _ under Jean Martinon. Thrilling music thrillingly performed.


----------



## Helgi

Currently listening to the '61-'62 Beethoven cycle from Karajan and BPO:










Was reading about this in last month's Gramophone, how DG invested 1.5m Deutschmarks to record all 9 symphonies and that this was the first time anyone had done this kind of project; recording an entire cycle and publishing it as a set.



> Walter Legge, who was Karajan's close collaborator during his years with EMI, predicted a 'colossal financial catastrophe'. In the event, it was anything but, such was the prestige of the project and the exceptional quality of everything about it: the music-making, the engineering and DG's famously silent vinyl pressings. The cycle sold over a million copies within its first decade, 10 times the original break-even estimate.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier sampled few albums with Michel Blavet's Flute sonatas on Spotify. Now, Vivaldi


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'/ Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'/Hebrides Overture, Op. 26


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Maria von Weber*: Der Freischütz. Carlos Kleiber, Staatskapelle Dresden, with Gundula Janowitz, Edith Mathis, Peter Schreier, and Theo Adam.


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoy Rubbra, I enjoy Moeran ... and so on. But if I wasn't British how much would I care about their music? With that in mind I returned this morning to some Danish music that, feeling the music to be rather "provincial", I have long been disappointed by: Holmboe's symphonies. Perhaps if I cut them some slack? So I listened to the 5th and the 8th and, indeed, found them quite impressive and enjoyable on their own terms.









I often find returning to music that I didn't much care for can pay dividends for me and also that sometimes - perhaps years after I last tried - I _know _when I am ready to return.

This led me to this disc - probably the Homboe works I have liked best on previous hearings - and found that I _knew _them, that music that I had thought to be unmemorable turned out to be memorable after all!









If anyone has any views on the best Holmboe symphonies to persevere with first, that could be helpful.


----------



## Marinera

Several selections from Faure box:

Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120;
Songs (3), Op. 7: No. 1. Apres un reve (arr. for cello and piano)
Sicilienne, Op. 78 (From Pelleas et Melisande)
Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Several selections from Faure box:
> 
> Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120;
> Songs (3), Op. 7: No. 1. Apres un reve (arr. for cello and piano)
> Sicilienne, Op. 78 (From Pelleas et Melisande)
> Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
> 
> View attachment 129765


Tharaud piano / François Salque (cello) & Paul Meyer (clarinet)/Quatuor Ebène just a few names, must have. :angel:


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my exploration of works that have always disappointed me. Tubin's 3rd Symphony. But I still don't like it: I find it dreary and lacking distinctive ideas both in the main themes and, especially, in the detail. The 3rd, at least, is not for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Liszt: Transcription after Schubert-Lieder.

Jorge Bolet

Die Forelle; Der Müller und der Bach; Wohin; Lebe wohl; Das Wandern; Der Lindenbaum; Horch, horch die Lerch; Auf dem Wasser zu singen; Die Post; Aufenthalt; Lob der Tränen; Erlkönig


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.5 & 6


----------



## Enthusiast

Fazil Say can be quite a maverick but I often find myself responding very positively to his playing. I listened to the 1st sonata Op. 2/1 and the Hammerklavier (Op. 106). The latter seems likely to be quite controversial: he does several things that shock but there also some magic moments (the transition between the slow movement and the finale fugue is lovely, for example). Like that other maverick of the piano, Glenn Gould, Say audibly sings along with his playing sometimes particularly in the slow movements.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Judit Rajk (contralto), Tamas Dubno (tenor)

Budapest Tomkins Vocal Ensemble, Janos Dobra.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Tharaud piano / François Salque (cello) & Paul Meyer (clarinet)/Quatuor Ebène just a few names, must have. :angel:


I agree, outstanding lineup.


----------



## Marinera

Edouard Lalo - Fantaisie norvégienne for Violin and Orchestra; Guitare for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 28 (Arr. for Violin and Orchestra by the Composer); Fantaisie norvégienne for Violin and Orchestra; Fantaisie-ballet for Violin and Orchestra (From Namouna); 
From disk 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - concertante works part two of two this morning and early afternoon.

Violin Concerto (1939): ***

(*** David Oistrakh (v) with the London SO, conducted by the composer)










Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):
Piano Concerto (1945):










Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):










Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452
Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky The Rite of Spring & other works for two pianos four hands
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> 
> Circus Polka
> Concerto for 2 Pianos
> Madrid
> Tango


I always thought this most excellent!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Oh dear - this playing is hard to resist. I listened to the Tempest (Op. 31/2) and the Waldstein (Op. 53). This is a set that may need to go onto my wish list.


----------



## Vasks

_As a young composer interested in new music, back in the 60's and 70's I bought many CRI records. CRI is short for Composers Recordings, Inc. A label that was devoted to promoting Americans of all styles. Some were or would become well-known; others never. Today I sampled some of both._

*Francis Thorne - Burlesque Overture (Strickland, conductor)
Wallingford Riegger - Nonet for Brass (John Barnett, conductor)
Colin McPhee - Nocturne for Orchestra (David Van Vactor, conductor)
William Mayer - Miniatures for Soprano and Chamber Ensemble (Catherine Rowe, soprano)
David Diamond - Nonet for Strings (Charles Wuorinen, conductor)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129777


*Arnold Bax*

In the Faery Hills
November Woods
The Garden of Fand
Sinfonietta

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley, conductor

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing Haydn 
CD 2
String Quartet in G major, op.1 no.4
String Quartet in C major, op.1 no.5
String Quartet in A major, op.2 no.1


----------



## Enthusiast

Some early Stockhausen "chamber music" ....


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoy Rubbra, I enjoy Morean ... and so on. But if I wasn't British how much would I care about their music? With that in mind I returned this morning to some Danish music that, feeling the music to be rather "provincial", I have long been disappointed by: Holmboe's symphonies. Perhaps if I cut them some slack? So I listened to the 5th and the 8th and, indeed, found them quite impressive and enjoyable on their own terms.
> 
> View attachment 129763
> 
> 
> I often find returning to music that I didn't much care for can pay dividends for me and also that sometimes - perhaps years after I last tried - I _know _when I am ready to return.
> 
> This led me to this disc - probably the Homboe works I have liked best on previous hearings - and found that I _knew _them, that music that I had thought to be unmemorable turned out to be memorable after all!
> 
> View attachment 129764
> 
> 
> If anyone has any views on the best Holmboe symphonies to persevere with first, that could be helpful.


Regarding views on which symphonies to concentrate on first, I would humbly suggest sticking to the numbered symphonies close to those you have just listened to. 
I would suggest number 2 as an early success then 4, 6, 7.
There was a gap in his output between symphony 8 and 9 after which he settled down and aged/matured as a composer beautifully, it might be worth trying one of these later symphonies which will be in a slightly different style.


----------



## Malx

I already have too many recordings of Mahler's 2nd symphony could I resist another at a bargain price - the answer of course is no.
The second recording Rattle made was under a fiver, new, including postage - whats a guy to do?

This for me is an improvement over his earlier recording with the CBSO. The BPO is clearly a level above, with all due respect to the CBSO, which is so important in Mahler, it is a live performance which I like and finally they split the discs at what I consider the sensible place - after the initial Allegro Maestoso, didn't Mahler himself suggest a pause there?


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Binging on Faure while I work..


----------



## robin4

*Silvestre Revueltas: Sensemaya*

*Dudamel*

Silvestre Revueltas Sánchez (December 31, 1899 - October 5, 1940) was a *Mexican composer* of classical music, a violinist and a conductor.



He earned little, and fell into poverty and alcoholism. He died in Mexico City of pneumonia (complicated by alcoholism), at the age of 40 on October 5, 1940.

Revueltas wrote film music, chamber music, songs, and a number of other works.

Sensemayá is considered Revueltas's masterpiece.

Guillén's poem evokes a ritual Afro-Caribbean chant performed while killing a snake.

The poem "Sensemayá" is based on Afro-Cuban religious cults, preserved in the cabildos, self-organized social clubs for the African slaves.

In Sensemayá, the mayombero leads a ritual which offers the sacrifice of a snake to a god.

Revueltas first composed Sensemayá in Mexico City in 1937, in a version for small orchestra. In 1938, he expanded it into a full-scale orchestral work for 27 wind instruments (woodwinds and brass), 14 percussion instruments, and strings.



*Sensemaya

(Chant to kill a snake)*

¡Mayombe-bombe-mayombé!
¡Mayombe-bombe-mayombé!
¡Mayombe-bombe-mayombé!

The snake has eyes of glass;,
The snake coils on a stick;,
With his eyes of glass on a stick,
With his eyes of glass.

The snake can move without feet;
The snake can hide in the grass;
Crawling he hides in the grass,
Moving without feet.

¡Mayombe-bombe-mayombe.!
Hit him with an ax and he dies;
Hit him! Go on, hit him!

Don't hit him with your foot or he'll bite;,
Don't hit him with your foot, or he'll get away.

Sensemayá, the snake,
sensemayá.
Sensemayá, with his eyes,
sensemayá.
Sensemayá, with his tongue,
sensemayá.
Sensemayá, with his mouth,
sensemayá.

The dead snake cannot eat;
the dead snake cannot hiss;
he cannot move,
he cannot run!

The dead snake cannot look;,
the dead snake cannot drink,;
he cannot breathe,
he cannot bite.

¡Mayombe-bombe-mayombé!


----------



## Enthusiast

This was a bargain LP back in the day ... and my first Mahler 4. It has a lot going for it IMO.


----------



## Paulby

A fine Sibelius compilation


----------



## Paulby

View attachment 129781

A fine Sibelius compilation


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 Abbado, Lucerne. Exquisite.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 Horst Stein, Vienna. Quite good! Certainly a credible performance and interesting to hear.










Symphony No. 0 (1869) Young, Hamburg. Love the nulte. This remains my favourite recording of it.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 9-16. Igor Levit. One of the best collections from last year.










Shostakovich: Cello Concertos 1 & 2. Weilerstein, Heras-Casado, Bavarian Radio Symphony. Powerful performances from Weilerstein with excellent cooperation from the orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart symph. 1 on a new (2020) release:









Mozart: Youth Symphonies / Goltz, Freiburg Baroque

Release Date: 01/03/2020 
Label: Aparte Catalog #: 215 
Composer: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Conductor: Gottfried Von der Goltz 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - symphonies beginning with the first four tonight, concluding tomorrow morning with the others.

_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Mathis der Maler_ - symphony for orchestra (1934):
Symphony in E-flat for orchestra (1940):
_Symphonia Serena_ for orchestra (1946):
Sinfonietta in E for orchestra (1949-50):
_Die Harmonie der Welt_ - symphony for orchestra (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - symphonies beginning with the first four tonight, concluding tomorrow morning with the others.
> ...


I have and really enjoy that complete set of Hindemith orchestral music, although it doesn't seem to get mentioned very often.


----------



## Guest

_Legend_, by John Ireland. Piers Land, Lloyd-Jones, Ulster Orchestra










A remarkable single movement piece for piano and orchestra. It starts out with a mysterious horn call, joined by strange string harmonies, then expands to an extended section in which piano and orchestra expand on the horn motif. There is a faster central section suggesting dance rhythms, and a return to the material of the opening section.

The notes suggest that the piece can be traced back to an experience Ireland had in which he sat musing in the sun on the hills above Angmering, a coastal town in England, and saw children dancing in the distance. Ireland's subsequent musings on England's neolithic past inspired the music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich.....

Lynn Harrell and Vladimir Ashkenazy-Cello Sonata and Moderato.

Two Pieces for String Quartet and the Piano Quintet-The Fitzwilliam Quartet and Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival today:
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Bavarian RSO, Mariss Jansons (Live recording).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joseph Holbrooke:
Sextet in D major, OP. 43
Piano Quartet in G minor, Op 22 
Symphonic Quintet # 1 in G minor, Op 44


----------



## Captainnumber36

Chopin - Piano Concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Chamber Symphony in C minor Op.1 ( String Quartet 8 orchestrated Barshai)
Symphony No.10 in E minor ,Op.93

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Sonata for Cello and Piano no.3 in A major, op.69
Sonata for Cello and Piano no.5 in D major op. 102 no.2









Yo-Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax *


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Le tombeau de Couperin, suite for orchestra (1914-17 / 19) complete orch. Zoltán Kocsis & (II, VI)

...on....

Orchestrations by Zoltán Kocsis of works by Debussy and Ravel 
Publishing year : 2003 Publisher (label) : Hungaroton Catalog number : HCD32106 
Record date : 2002









This version has gone a bit viral on YouTube with over 1M views.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

The 1955 recording from this set:


----------



## eljr

Echoes of Time and the River


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

1) Piano Sonata in B minor S178
2) Nuages gris S199
3) La notte S516a
4) La lugubre gondola II S200/2
5) Funerailles S173/7

Krystian Zimerman, piano



> Nuages gris (pronounced [nɥaʒ ɡʁi]; French, lit. Grey Clouds), S.199 or Trübe Wolken, is a work for piano solo composed by Franz Liszt on August 24, 1881. It is one of Liszt's most haunting and at the same time one of his most experimental works, representing, according to Allen Forte, "a high point in the experimental idiom with respect to expressive compositional procedure."'


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Jacck

^^^ Babi Yar is a great symphony, one of his best imho.


----------



## eljr

Kurdish Song


----------



## eljr

Black Angel


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold Symphony # 5 Op 74









Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Tempest Fantasy


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich Symphony # 7 in C major, Op 60 'Leningrad'


----------



## fergusmcphail

I forgot to listen to my new cds! Can't interrupt Carl mid-flow. They can wait until morning.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoy Rubbra, I enjoy Moeran ... and so on. But if I wasn't British how much would I care about their music? With that in mind I returned this morning to some Danish music that, feeling the music to be rather "provincial", I have long been disappointed by: Holmboe's symphonies. Perhaps if I cut them some slack? So I listened to the 5th and the 8th and, indeed, found them quite impressive and enjoyable on their own terms.
> 
> View attachment 129763
> 
> 
> I often find returning to music that I didn't much care for can pay dividends for me and also that sometimes - perhaps years after I last tried - I _know _when I am ready to return.
> 
> This led me to this disc - probably the Homboe works I have liked best on previous hearings - and found that I _knew _them, that music that I had thought to be unmemorable turned out to be memorable after all!
> 
> View attachment 129764
> 
> 
> If anyone has any views on the best Holmboe symphonies to persevere with first, that could be helpful.


Glad you've enjoyed some of his works. Holmboe is one of the best 20th-century symphonists. I would also put his symphonies 3, 4, 6, 10 and _In memoriam_ among his best, although all of them have appeal.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> Continuing my exploration of works that have always disappointed me. Tubin's 3rd Symphony. But I still don't like it: I find it dreary and lacking distinctive ideas both in the main themes and, especially, in the detail. The 3rd, at least, is not for me.
> 
> View attachment 129769


Here I do have to disagree with you! Dreary??? Not distinctive themes???? Come on!!! Not even in the 1st movement??? Then I've been listening to the wrong work all this time.  Please, do check your ears.


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129777
> 
> 
> *Arnold Bax*
> 
> In the Faery Hills
> November Woods
> The Garden of Fand
> Sinfonietta
> 
> BBC Philharmonic
> Vernon Handley, conductor
> 
> 2006


Very good! _The Garden of Fand_ and _November Woods_ are the highlights on the CD IMO. Don't remember the _Sinfonietta_ right now. _In the Faery Hills_ is nice but not strong.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129794


*Arnold Bax*

Three Northern Ballads
Nympholept
Red Autumn
The Happy Forest
Into the Twilight

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley, conductor

2008


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 (Asrael)":


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Cappella Andrea Barca
András Schiff, Piano and Conductor

*Live in Tokyo Nov. 2019*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129796


*Sir Arnold Bax*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Rogue's Comedy Overture
Tintagel

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley, conductor

2003


----------



## WildThing

*Francis Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites*

Pierre Dervaux - Paris National Opera Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair

Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193
Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major Op. post.
Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Chopin - Piano Concertos.


Who are the performers Capatain?


----------



## Dimace

Without many words: A WONDERFULL LP!!!! (Emidisc, 1970, Germany)


----------



## 13hm13

Wieniawski (J): Piano Concerto on:

Goetz & Wieniawski (J): Piano Concertos
Hamish Milne (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Michał Dworzyński (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-2-3-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rodolphe Kreutzer: Violin Concertos 1, 6 & 7

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Timo Handschuh.


----------



## Marinera

*Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia (1374-1432)*
Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Paulby

Philip Glass Violin Concerto No 2


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Pier Francesco Poli (tenor), Ryland Davies (tenor), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Sherrill Milnes (baritone), Nicolai Ghiaurov (bass-baritone)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1971-06-28
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Enthusiast

MusicSybarite said:


> Here I do have to disagree with you! Dreary??? Not distinctive themes???? Come on!!! Not even in the 1st movement??? Then I've been listening to the wrong work all this time.  Please, do check your ears.


It is nothing to do with my ears. It is to do with my taste. I find the main themes fairly ordinary but what killed the work for me (and not for the first time) was that the detail going on with it was _*so *_uninspired! Of course, you may get more out of it.


----------



## Marinera

*Serpent & Fire*
Anna Prohaska, Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Malx

This morning - the 1981 digital recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous Delius from Sir Thomas.

With EMI achieving such wonderful results as this back in 1956 and 1957, it makes me doubly regret that Callas's opera sets were still being recorded in mono. Beecham's *La Boheme*, also recorded around this time, is unfortunately also mono.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have and really enjoy that complete set of Hindemith orchestral music, although it doesn't seem to get mentioned very often.


Cpo have done Hindemith proud down the years. The orchestral box sets weren't exactly what you could call cheap back in the day but they have been worth every penny - there isn't much they missed off.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely music beautifully performed by countertenor David Daniels and the Arcadian Academy under Nicholas Mc Gegan.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first symphony is the one that convinced Grieg, feeling that he couldn't match it, to withdraw his own symphony. You can hear why. The second is even better.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Neumann and the Czech P.O. performing two of my favourite symphonies-Martinu 1st and 2nd.

Thanks again Merl.

This morning I listened again to Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O performing Sibelius' 3rd symphony.

In this particular recording (which also happens to be one of my preferred recordings of the 5th) Segerstam somehow seems to make something really rather profound out of the central (slow) movement of the 3rd.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, op.107. Mstislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A round-up of Paul Hindemith's remaining orchestral works - part one of two this afternoon.

_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ - orchestral suite from the opera _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ WoO (1920):
Suite from the Christmas fairy-tale _Tuttifäntchen_ for chamber orchestra WoO (1925):










_Rag Time (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra WoO (1921):
Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):
_Ouvertüre mit Konzertschluß_ - arrangement for concert performance of the overture from the opera _Neues vom Tage_ WoO (1929-30):
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):










Selections from the soundtrack for the Arnold Fanck mountaineering film _In Sturm und Eis_ WoO (1921):
_Der Dämon_ - dance-pantomime in two scenes op.28 (1922):
_Fünf Stücke_ from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ [_School Work for Instrumental Ensemble Playing_] for string orchestra op.44 (1927):


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - Henry Purcell and John Blow

















Listening to *Charles Avison 'Concertos in Seven Parts Done From the Lessons of Domenico Scarlatti' *from Café Zimmermann box set, disk 14


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with minor Scandinavian Romantics - Gade's 1st and 5th symphonies from Hogwood and (in the 5th) Brautigam ...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto pour piano No. 1# & Symphonie No. 5

Cédric Tiberghien piano #
Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France

Classical Music February 2019

[Piano Concerto] The orchestra is a fine ensemble, producing a magnificently clean sound in the first movement exposition; matching that is Tiberghien's sense of play, his staccato perfectly formed. A truly imaginative reading; the encore, the charming Fugue, WoO215, has to wait until after a highly energetic rendering of the Fifth Symphony. Refreshing throughout.


----------



## Bourdon

*Franz Liszt*

Les Année de Pèlerinage (rec.1954)
La Suisse
L'Italie


----------



## Helgi

*Victoria: Requiem Mass 1605*
Tenebrae w/Nigel Short


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.7
Cantata Oma maa, Op.92
Tulen synty, Op.32


----------



## Malx

Saint- Saens, Symphony No 3 - Pierre Cochereau, Berliner Philharmoniker, Karajan.









From:


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Four Seasons

Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Gramophone Magazine December 2008

…Bell has the lightness and quickness of Mercury in passagework, and a smooth and sweet lyricism no less divine in the slower sections. …he is well matched by the ASMF, their sound ample and softly comfortable yet clean and clear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.11

st Petersburg Philharmonic orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Old Bachelor" (Thomas/Chandos)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #6 (Ross/Erato)
Jenkins - In Nomine (Ensemble Jerome Hantai/Naive)
Byrd - Mass for Four Voices (Baker/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Symphony No. 3 & Festouvertüre

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2018

[Schmalfuss] deserves considerable praise for bringing such commitment and affection to the performances throughout. His conducting and the lively, engaging playing of the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, though occasionally lacking in polish, help bring the symphony, in particular, enjoyable back to life.

MusicWeb International March 2019

The sound reproduction provided by CPO is vivid and well balanced.


----------



## Enthusiast

Getting back to operas - Verdi's Otello


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Sometimes it's like coming home when you listen to Richard Strauss,for me anyway

Don Quixote
Till Eulenspiegel
Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils


----------



## starthrower

As the title suggests this album is a balancing act of jazz and classical which come off sounding quite natural in the hands of Don Byron who plays clarinet and bass clarinet. Features material by Schumann, Bernstein, Puccini, Chopin, Mancini, and a couple of 60s & 70s soul numbers by Stevie Wonder, and the Four Tops.


----------



## Guest

John Ireland, Piano Concerto, Lloyd-Jones, Ulster










Rather less distinctive than the Legend, which is effectively Ireland's second piano concerto. Still, a beautifully melodic work, which needs more listening before I have properly grasped it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

A round-up of Paul Hindemith's remaining orchestral works - part two of two for later tonight.

_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):
_Symphonische Tänze_ (1937):
_Amor and Psyche_ - ballet overture (1943):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):










_Nobilissima Visione_ - dance legend in six scenes (1937-38):










Suite from _Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_] for various ensembles (1932):
_Hérodiade_ - music to a ballet for small orchestra (1944):
_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):
_Marsch über den alten "Schweizerton"_ for orchestra (1960):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert symphony no. 4 with Berlin Phil. and Harnoncourt. Bought it on iTunes a while back. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Let us take the Golden road to Samarkand with Delius 

Eventyr (once upon a time) Hallé Orchestra Vernon Handley (1982)
Hassan Incidental music - five acts Bournemouth sinfonietta and choir Vernon Handley (1979)


----------



## jormaple

Today I started my review of Mieczysław Weinberg's complete opus.......here is Opus 1.


----------



## millionrainbows

According to the notes, this "3-D opera" was not entirely successful from a visual standpoint, which involved digital 'animation' which seemed to get away from Robert Wilson, as the technology was unfamiliar and new to him. Still, as the notes also state, the combination of Glass' music and Wilson's involvement is successful, and I agree. Low-pitched flutes and hammered dulcimer effects are quite stunning. It's also inclusive, as the poetry is by Rumi, the 13th century Sufi mystic. It's worth a try!


----------



## Enthusiast

The second CD from this double album. Great!


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Igor Markevitch (mono 1954).









From:


----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Rogue's Comedy Overture - Tintagel - Seventh Symphony* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos








I've been offline for the last three weeks due to illness - luckily my computer's illness not mine! Just got it back today. Tonight I am completing listening to this 5 CD set of Bax Symphonies. An excellent Chandos recording matching very strong performances.

I have long been an admirer of the Bax Tone Poems (such as Tintagel - possibly his most popular work). Until I purchased this box set I didn't know all the symphonies, and those I did know I found good in parts. Excellent in 'poetic' slower sections, but to me not fully persuasive in the faster sections. Anyway this set certainly makes a great case for the symphonies, and who knows I might yet revise my opinions. It's certainly a shame they are not often performed locally (the north of England), as I would be tempted to attend a concert performance!


----------



## jim prideaux

the Lindsays performing the Brahms Sextets.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS ET DANCERIES
_French Renaissance Wind Music_
*Desprez - Gombert - Crecquilln - Van Wilder - Willaert - Maillard - Anonymous*
Piffaro: The Renaissance Band
Joan Kimball, Robert Wiemken - directors
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Printemps and Children's Corner (orchestrated by André Caplet). Jean Martinon, l'Orchestre National de l'ORTF. This is an absolutely phenomenal set of recordings. I am more into the Debussy than the Ravel, at the moment, but it's all pure gold. I can't believe how good it all is. Martinon clearly had a gifted ear for this kind of music. Thank you to everyone here who recommended this to me. I love the _Tristan und Isolde_ quote in "Golliwog's Cakewalk" especially so when played on strings and brass :lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Structures pour deux pianos. Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Florent Boffard. Wow, fascinating music. Boulez is really using the two pianos combo to its full potential. It sounds absolutely massive.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

@millionrainbows talked me into giving it a listen. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

I tried Ivan Ilic's album of Haydn symphony piano transcriptions. It sounds decent, but I definitely prefer the orchestral versions.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Bax: Rogue's Comedy Overture - Tintagel - Seventh Symphony* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos
> View attachment 129832
> 
> 
> I've been offline for the last three weeks due to illness - luckily my computer's illness not mine! Just got it back today. Tonight I am completing listening to this 5 CD set of Bax Symphonies. An excellent Chandos recording matching very strong performances.
> 
> I have long been an admirer of the Bax Tone Poems (such as Tintagel - possibly his most popular work). Until I purchased this box set I didn't know all the symphonies, and those I did know I found good in parts. Excellent in 'poetic' slower sections, but to me not fully persuasive in the faster sections. Anyway this set certainly makes a great case for the symphonies, and who knows I might yet revise my opinions. It's certainly a shame they are not often performed locally (the north of England), as *I would be tempted to attend a concert performance!*


Count me as another concertgoer if given the 'miraculous' opportunity. To hear, say, the 5th Symphony live would be absolutely tremendous.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 1*
(I actually started this yesterday, but totally forgot to post...forgive me if I ever need to play catch-up)

One of my avowed "listening projects" in the new year was to listen to the complete works of Gustav Mahler chronologically. I figured if there's any composer to do this with, Mahler is the one. Few composers intrigue me like him- the unique blend of the epic, sublime, tragic, grotesque, and passionate one finds in all his music never fails to hold my interest. I consider him the principal bridging composer from Romanticism to Modernism, and that he therefore holds an incredibly valuable position in the history of Western art. Throughout the course of this journey, I hope to learn much about Mahler's compositional style and his personal philosophy, which I truly believe are inseperable. I plan to post my way through this journey here, briefly sharing my thoughts on the works and the various interpretations that I will be hearing. I don't want to spend too much time introducing the project here, but I sincerely hope you enjoy reading my ruminations! And without further ado, Day 1...

*Piano Quartet in A Minor (first movement only)*
Domus Piano Quartet

In his youth, Mahler tried several attempts at operas, stage works, and symphonies; but it has all been lost to posterity. The only thing that remains from these explorative student days of a composer finding his footing in the artistic world is this tiny fragment of a chamber work. Those only familiar with the Mahler we know may find the idea of him composing chamber music quite unusual. But for those wondering how his signature barnstorming sound would translate to an intimate ensemble- well, sorry to say, there is no hint of "Mahlerness" in this piece. It sounds like a very typical Romantic work, like a cross between the chamber music of Brahms and Faure. Not to say that it's not lovely- it's a nice little movement with some beautiful tunes and rich textures. But is it Mahler? Most decidedly not. Still, an excellent way to start the journey- by the time I get to the end, this little scrap of juvenilia will probably seem to belong to a totally different cosmos.

*Das Klagende Lied*
Gennady Rozhdostvensky/BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, soloists include Robert Tear, Janet Baker

Besides the above, this is the only surviving thing Mahler composed that cannot be classified as either a symphony or a song cycle. It is a large-scale cantata in three movements based off a dark, medieval-inspired fairy tale by the Brothers Grimm. I was very curious to hear this for the first time considering it came so early in his career. Does it showcase improved compositional maturity from the Quartet? Does it foreshadow the legendary symphonies to come? The answer to both of these inquiries is "yes." This is a surprisingly mature work for such a young composer, though not without its glaring faults. Many of the techniques already represent a daring mind unafraid to look across established barriers in order to serve his cosmic visions. The work features an offstage ensemble, excellent interplay between chorus and soloists, and a huge orchestra that Mahler harnesses to its fullest extent for dramatic color. One could be forgiven for wondering why he did not choose to call it a symphony! I very much enjoyed the work, but my main reservation is that it's simply too long. Parts definitely seem to drag, especially the purely instrumental sections. Later on in his life, Mahler revisited it and touched up the score, eliminating the first movement; but then went back on several of his decisions (he was the textbook definition of "wishy-washy"). I do think that the more mature Mahler made the right call to take out the 28-minute first movement, it seems quite unnecessary and elongates the relatively simple story to an unreasonable exreme. In summary: it definitely has strains of the genius to come, and I'm surprised that it's such a relatively neglected piece of music. There is much to love here, even if just to see how impressive his ideas were before he became a full-fledged symphonist. The Rozhdostvensky performance has to be considered virtually definitive with his wonderful vocal cast. Don't think he recorded any other Mahler, did he....?

See upcoming post for Day 2...


----------



## eljr




----------



## WildThing

*Benjamin Britten: War Requiem*

Benjamin Britten - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Melos Ensemble, Highgate School Choir & The Bach Choir


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 2*

*Lieder und Gesänge*
Roland Hermann (baritone), Geoffrey Parsons (piano)

Mahler's first song cycle is possibly even more obscure than _Das Klagende Lied_. In fact, I nearly skipped it since I was unaware of its existence! But once I discovered it and dived into it, I found a series of succulent gems that represent a supremely talented song composer highly skilled in marriage of text and music. Each one of these songs is a masterpiece in miniature. In fact, I would go so far so as to say that this cycle may be my favorite composition of the sort by anyone not named Schubert, Faure, or Wolf. Rich poetry abounds in the delicate evocations of each song, some of which extend up to 6 minutes but never waste a note. If Mahler had not chosen to write gigantist works, he may very well have become the premier lieder-master of his generation. Bookmarking this for future revisitation!

*Songs of a Wayfarer*
Annie Sofie von Otter (soprano), John Eliot Gardiner/NDR Symphony Orchestra

Here, Mahler expands his songwriting prowess to a larger scale, but a smaller scope. This small four-movement cycle tells a poignant narrative, but may very well be his most blissfully compacted work. Barely lasting 20 minutes, it utilizes a large orchestra but doesn't seem to warrant it. I prefer the intimacy and expression of the _Lieder und Gesänge_. But Mahler does manage very admirably to pack a wide spectrum of pathos into this cycle, and it undoubtedly makes for worthy listening.

*Blumine*
Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

And now we come to the genesis of Mahler's great symphonic ouevre. The First Symphony was originally planned as a programmatic, five-movement work called _Der Titan_, espousing Mahler's heroic vision for mankind as a sort of late-19th-century _Eroica._ But, although a visionary, he was still prudent at this early stage; and quite logically eliminated _Blumine_ (_Flowers_), one of the original movements, from the symphony. Heard separately, it comes across as a very pleasant and even deeply beautiful piece of music, convincingly portraying images of its subject matter. But if it were to be included in the symphony, I believe that it would push its level of bucolic, idyllic material over the top; making the explosive finale more out-of-place.

*Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

My traditional vision of the 1st was always that of a beautifully-scored, nature-inspired work with an unnecessarily bombastic finale. Thus, I was excited to hear it with fresh ears and with Mahler's previous works under my belt. Proud to report it clicked with me in a big way! The first two movements are very well-composed with a sense of innocence, elan, and purpose pervading every bar. I especially love how he modulates to C major in the trio of the second movement. The third movement is a true oddball piece, but creates some amazingly creative textures. It can be seen as a conflicted look back on childhood with the variations on _Frere Jacques_. And then there's the finale. This time, I didn't see it as over-the-top or tacked-on. It definitely starts out chaotically with the blaring "Inferno" theme. But there is a real sense of gigantic struggle in this music that, when performed well, should be utterly magnetic. The lyrical secondary theme that Mahler develops after the big curtain-raiser is almost unbearably beautiful; perhaps the most divine tune he ever wrote. As the themes are worked out in a sonata form of grand and inexorable rhetoric, the logic of the movement eventually ends up in a blaze of victory in the form of a deeply moving brass chorale and a standing-ovation-generating coda. For a first symphony, it is nothing less than totally trailblazing. I chose this late performance from Walter (which showcases early stereo sound at its most luxurious) because I wanted to hear the interpretation of one of the two major stereo-era conductors who knew Mahler personally (there is one from 1939 with the NYPO that gets rave reviews, but I wanted to avoid mono recordings for now). Supposedly, Walter's conducting grew more genial as he grew older, and though that works in symphonies like Beethoven's 6th, I don't find it particularly convincing in Mahler. Certainly the orchestral sound is gorgeous, and the first three movements are played ravishingly and idiomatically. But I don't get any sense of narrative and struggle in the finale! The opening crash is weak to say the least, and Walter seems intent on showing us only the sunshine rather than the tussle with the tempest that Mahler intended.


----------



## KenOC

WildThing said:


> *Benjamin Britten: War Requiem*
> 
> Benjamin Britten - London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Melos Ensemble, Highgate School Choir & The Bach Choir


I remember hearing this when it first came out on LP. It was apparent, even then, that this was one of the major works of the century.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet.


----------



## 13hm13

Morfydd Llwyn Owen - Nocturne for orchestra in D-flat major (1913)
Radio broadcast, not commercially available. [Hope it is officially released some day!]






Morfydd Llwyn Owen (1 October 1891 - 7 September 1918) was a Welsh composer, pianist and mezzo-soprano.

Work: Nocturne for orchestra in D-flat major (1913)

Orchestra: BBC National Orchestra of Wales

Conductor: Perry So


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 9 on:









Witt - Orchestral Works - Moesus

Friedrich Witt (1770-1836):
Symphony No.6 in A minor "Sinfonie turque"
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra in G major
Symphony No.9 in D minor

Susanne Barner - flute
Hamburger Symphoniker
Johannes Moesus - conductor


----------



## SONNET CLV

When I learned this morning of pianist Peter Serkin's death (Sat., Feb. 1), I turned to some of his music in tribute to the life of this artist.

My listening session for this evening:









"Marching To Carcassonne", Op.74, Composed by Alexander Goehr. The Conductor of the London Sinfonietta in this recording is the late Oliver Knussen (who died in July 2018). This was a new work for me. I had had the disc for some while, and it was still in shrink wrap when I took it off the shelf for this homage session. I have never been a great fan of Goehr's music, but I saw that Serkin was featured here so I gave it a listen. I don't know if I shall ever return to this piece. At least not soon.









Long a favorite work of mine, Schoenberg's Piano Concerto is aptly handled in this recording with Serkin at the keyboard. Though I still prefer Alfred Brendel's performance on disc with the SWF-Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden under the baton of Michael Gielen, the Serkin version (with Boulez and the London SO) is quite snappy and contemporary in sound, and if it is one's only version of the Schoenberg Piano Concerto to be had you are in good hands.









This release from 1996 could well serve as all the tribute one needs for Peter Serkin. The collection consists of world premiere recordings written for the pianist. They include works by Peter Lieberson, Oliver Knussen, Hans-Werner Henze, Alexander Goehr, Luciano Berio, Leon Kirchner, and Toru Takemitsu. All solo piano pieces performed by Serkin. I chose Henze's short "Piece for Peter" from 1988. (I'll return to this disc again soon.)









I ended my listening session with the final sonata by Beethoven (in this 250th celebration year, the year also marking the death of Peter Serkin) from this wonderful collection of the German master's last six piano sonatas played on a Graf fortepiano. I generally avoid fortepiano music, but this evening's listening session was special, and so is this recording. Serkin seems to embody the very spirit of Beethoven in his chamber playing this sonata to his own failing ears, hearing it mostly in his consciousness rather than in his ears. It's a spiritual and endearing performance. I ended with it knowing there was nothing that could follow this.

RIP, Peter. You've given us much.


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

It's doubtful if any recording made by the choir of King's College, Cambridge, in the fertile Willcocks era, will prove more enduring than this celebrated performance of Allegri's Miserere.
Admittedly there are more authentic versions in the catalogue, authentic not only in that they use the original Latin words where Willcocks opts for an English translation, but also in the sense that they search for a style less obviously redolent of choral evensong and the Anglican tradition. At the farthest extreme from King's, other versions strip Allegri's score of its various 18th- and 19th-century accretions - a nice piece of musical archaeology which, ironically, reveals the utter plainness of the Miserere when denied its familiar jewels, and sounds like an imposter when dressed up in even more garish baubles.
For many the richly communicative singing of King's remains the ideal, however far removed it may be from the orginal intentions of Allegri.
The Miserere is accompanied here by some classic Palestrina performances, which are still as fresh as when they were recorded in 1964. Some tape hiss intrudes, but otherwise the sound is excellent. A fabulous disc.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Études d'exécution transcendante S139

Alice Sara Ott, piano



> The Transcendental Études (French: Études d'exécution transcendante), S.139, are a series of twelve compositions for piano by Franz Liszt. They were published in 1852 as a revision of an 1837 series, which in turn were the elaboration of a set of studies written in 1826.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2

Helen Donath - Doris Soffel .

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal / conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV806-811

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_A Mass of Life_ is a glorious work too rarely performed, here coupled with the _Songs of Sunset_ and _An Arabesque_.

Sir Charles Groves conducts the London Philharmonic Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. Dame Janet Baker and John Shirley-Quirk are the soloists in the _Songs of Sunset_ and Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Robert Tear and Benjamin Luxon are those in _A Mass of Life_.

An excellent release all round.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, The Seasons (Autumn & Winter) - Bavarian RSO, Haitink et al.
from:


----------



## Helgi

Not many people seem to like it, but I think this is now one of my favourite DLvdE:










*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Christa Ludwig, René Kollo
Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic

Currently listening to Mahler 2, prompted by Rogerx's post in the "most beautiful" thread:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 2*
Abbado w/Lucerne Festival Orchestra

A very fine performance as you would expect. The dynamics of the recording are so subtle that it's challenging to listen to it here at work with people around.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: ...explosante-fixe... Sophie Cherrier, Emmanuelle Ophèle, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. Mind expanding stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Songs; Claron McFadden (Sopran), Bart van Oort (Fortepiano)

1. N° 1. sognando mi parea - Leopold Kozeluch
2. N° 4. un serto di fior - Leopold Kozeluch
3. N° 3. sento amor - Leopold Kozeluch
4. N° 6. chi un dolce amor - Leopold Kozeluch
5. N° 8. misero to non sei - Leopold Kozeluch
6. N° 11. spira pur - Leopold Kozeluch
7. N° 12. per pieta, bell'idol mio - Leopold Kozeluch
8. Or che un istante - Jan Ladislav Dussek
9. A che congiuri - Jan Ladislav Dussek
10. Dolce speme, del ciel dono - Jan Ladislav Dussek
11. Leggiarde ninfe - Jan Ladislav Dussek
12. La verita - Jan Josef Rosler
13. Die frühe liebe - Jan Josef Rosler
14. Herbstlied - Jan Josef Rosler
15. An die entfernte - Jan Josef Rosler
16. Die natur - Antonin Frantisek
17. Nähe des geliebten - Antonin Frantisek
18. Das veilchen im mai - Vincenc Masek
19. Die abschiedsträne - Jan Vaclav Vorisek
20. Liebe - Jan Vaclav Vorisek
21. An sie - Jan Vaclav Vorisek
22. Das täubchen - Jan Vaclav Vorisek
23. Die liebeserklärung - Frantisek Antonin Rössler-Rosetti


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor, op.21. Claudio Arrau, Eliahu Inbal, London Philharmonic. (On Philips rather than Decca, but it's all the same music.) I just recently started to appreciate the Chopin concertos, but I like this one better than the E minor, which is given the lower ordinal number, but came later.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti *

Sonatas

*Rossini*

Péchés de viellesse


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke: Harp Concerto & Symphony No. 3
Elsie Bedleem (harp)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Heribert Beissel (direction).


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Levit's Beethoven - Op. 10/2; Op. 14/1; Op. 28 (Pastorale); Op. 31/2 (Tempest); Op. 53 (Waldstein); Op. 57 (Appassionata) - all very good. I thought this set got quite good reviews but the set seems better than quite good so far!


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra/Piano Concerto/ Aubade

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon

BBC Music Magazine March 2006

Musical delight and enchantment don't come much stronger than this; Poulenc at his most ebullient, but also warm and eloquent in the two-piano Concerto, the solo Piano Concerto, and the Aubade.


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Der Wildschutz" (Nissen/Marco Polo)
R. Schumann - Carnival (Arrau/Philips)
Burgmuller - Symphony No. 2 (Schalfuss/MDG)*

_and with that I'm off traveling to hear a performance of one of my pieces. I'll be back to listening Monday_


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Tchaikovsky 6, Celibidach.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor/ Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished)

Disc 2

Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Mark Ermler, Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 129844
> 
> 
> *Pierre Boulez*: ...explosante-fixe... Sophie Cherrier, Emmanuelle Ophèle, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain. Mind expanding stuff.


The cover depicts a typical listener's brain while listening to Boulez. You can see it's been liquified, running down the side of the hill, with high voltage bolts of energy.

Right now: Respighi, Brazilian Impressions. This sound somewhat like Debussy. Good recording, interesting orchestration., very rich.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A busy couple of days... here are some of the things I've been listening to:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - lieder and vocal/chamber works today.

Apart from the _Das Marienleben_ cycle the rest of Hindemith's lieder are little-known. Most of those were composed between c.1933 and 1944 - some in small cycles but most in isolation. The majority are on the two Orfeo sets here.

_Das Marienleben_ is a mammoth song cycle based on Rilke's poetry which follows the life of the Virgin Mary, and it is considered to be Hindemith's crowning achievement in terms of his song-writing. Over two decades later the composer had revised it, part of the reasoning was that the first version was 'written against the voice too much'. Having not heard the first version I don't know if the changes were radical, but he was in the habit of revamping some early works many years after writing the originals - the opera _Cardillac_ being the most prominent example.

Of particular interest to me are the vocal works featuring various chamber combinations. All the works here come within a timeframe when Hindemith was writing a lot of chamber music, so it's nice to have these sitting alongside their instrumental contemporaries.

_Das Marienleben_ [_The Life of the Virgin Mary_] - cycle of fifteen songs for soprano and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1922-23 - rev. by 1948):



19 songs for voice and piano (1919-42):



_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär'_ [_As it Would Be - if it Were Different_] - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - cycle of four songs for mezzo-soprano and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1919):
_Des Todes Tod_ [_Death's Death_] - cycle of three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922):
_Die junge Magd_ [_The Young Maid_] - cycle of six songs for alto voice with flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922): 
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata on romantic texts' for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/J.L.W. Gleim/Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/J.W. Meinhold/S.A. Mahlmann] (1924):



_(8) Lieder mit Klavier_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock/Christian Morgenstern/Else Lasker-Schüler/Heiner Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):
_Vier Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ for soprano and piano (1935):

Plus 22 other songs for voice and piano (1933-55):


----------



## Marinera

Earlier been listening to* A Song for Francesca - Music in Italy, 1330-1430*, disk 3 Gothic Voices box set.
And now listening to *The Service of Venus and Mars* disk 2 from the same set.









Von Edler art also a little earlier


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Beethoven from the other recent set - from Fazil Say. Sonatas Op. 2/3; Op. 10/1; Op. 13 (Pathetique); Op. 26; Op. 31/1; Op. 49. I'm still not sure what I make of this set. I don't find anything terrible (I am happy enough to hear Say's occasional vocalisations) and there are occasional moments of striking insight. But my experience hasn't been as it was with his Mozart set - which just sounded right from the first note. I will keep listening.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.13 "Babi Yar"

NHK Symphony Orchestra (Tokyo)


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Earlier been listening to* A Song for Francesca - Music in Italy, 1330-1430*, disk 3 Gothic Voices box set.
> And now listening to *The Service of Venus and Mars* disk 2 from the same set.
> 
> View attachment 129853
> 
> 
> Von Edler art also a little earlier
> 
> View attachment 129854


The Gothic Voices never disappoints.Seems far away while I listen to "Babi Yar"


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6

Escher String Quartet.


----------



## Malx

Jean Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Serge Koussevitsky (live recording from 15 May 1933).
and,
King Christian Suite Op 27 - Stockholm Opera House Orchestra, Armas Jarnefelt (13 June 1928, 25 September 1928 & 7 June 1929).


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> The Gothic Voices never disappoints.Seems far away while I listen to "Babi Yar"


Yes, you could float away on this music without effort. I should probably dedicate more time listening to Schostakovitch and other post Baroque composers, they are very underrepresented in my collection and everyday listening, which is not so surprising, I looked at my purchases for the last couple of years over this weekend, and it seems that I buy only 1 in 7 (would be 7 point something) cds that are post-baroque, and that's even counting classical period. My late new year resolution now would be to up post baroque cd number to 1 in 4, hopefully with some Schostakovitch in that number too.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Yes, you could float away on this music without effort. I should probably dedicate more time listening to Schostakovitch and other post Baroque composers, they are very underrepresented in my collection and everyday listening, which is not so surprising, I looked at my purchases for the last couple of years over this weekend, and it seems that I buy only 1 in 7 (would be 7 point something) cds that are post-baroque, and that's even counting classical period. My late new year resolution now would be to up post baroque cd number to 1 in 4, hopefully with some Schostakovitch in that number too.


And......Tharaud


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> And......Tharaud


Haha. Yes, he's in a priority line 

I also want to have more orchestral and chamber works by French composers, Debussy, Ravel, Berlioz, Frank, etc. Also, Richard Srauss and Mahler. Probably more violin concertos from 19th and 20th c. Well, this should be interesting.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the Sibelius box:
Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, LPO, Sir Thomas Beecham (recorded in Abbey Road Studios 26 November 1935).


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> And......Tharaud


What composer would you say represents Tharaud's best.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still in Italy for my operas. This is a good one for singing along to.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Songs of Sunset Dame Janet Baker & John Shirley-Quirk 
An Arabesque
The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Sir Charles Groves

A Mass of Life Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Robert Tear and Benjamin Luxon
The London Philharmonic Choir 
Sir Charles Groves


----------



## Malx

Continuing with the historical recordings:

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 Nos 1 & 2 - Hungarian Quartet.
This really is a fine box.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening over the course of the day and into the evening:

*Sir Arthur Bliss: *
*Mary of Magdala, The Enchantress and Meditations on a Theme by John Blow*
Sir Andrew Davis & the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Dame Sarah Connolly (Mezzo) & James Platt (Bass)

*Checkmate (Complete Ballet) & Melee Fantasque*
David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra












​
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Symphony in F Sharp, Theme & Variations and Straussiana*
John Wilson & the Sinfonia of London 






​*
Kurt Weill: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Quodlibet*
Antony Beaumont & Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen







​


----------



## Paulby

Great value at under £15 on Amazon UK


----------



## Paulby

Malx said:


> Sticking with the Sibelius box:
> Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, LPO, Sir Thomas Beecham (recorded in Abbey Road Studios 26 November 1935).
> 
> View attachment 129857


Great value at under £15 on Amazon


----------



## Malx

Malcolm Arnold, Oboe Quartet - The Nash Ensemble.
A lot of Arnold's music is finely crafted and almost always an enjoyable listen, this piece is no different.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Delius*
> 
> Songs of Sunset Dame Janet Baker & John Shirley-Quirk
> An Arabesque
> The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
> Sir Charles Groves
> 
> A Mass of Life Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Robert Tear and Benjamin Luxon
> The London Philharmonic Choir
> Sir Charles Groves


I was listening to the same coupling earlier, though not from the box set.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Keyborard Concerto No2 BWV1053 - ASMF, Murray Perahia (piano & conductor).


----------



## Eramire156

*Kirsten Flagstad









Grieg's Haugtuusa
and the complete 1937
Victor recording *


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.28 in A major, op.101. Peter Serkin. Rest in peace.


----------



## Merl

This brilliant recording today.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Late night listening before turning in courtesy of *Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony 'Pathetique' Op.74*, performed by *Ferenc Fricsay & the Berliner Philharmoniker. *


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rogerx said:


> Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana
> 
> Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


I was really impressed by this recent release. The Symphony receives a more dramatic reading than others I know.


----------



## MusicSybarite

millionrainbows said:


> The cover depicts a typical listener's brain while listening to Boulez. You can see it's been liquified, running down the side of the hill, with high voltage bolts of energy.
> 
> Right now: Respighi, Brazilian Impressions. This sound somewhat like Debussy. Good recording, interesting orchestration., very rich.


That is the best Church Windows I know, in unbeatable Chandos sound.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Dvořák: Quartets Nos. 5 & 12, 'American' - Suk: Meditation. Albion Quartet. Well performed but a bit too aggressive for my taste. The recording is very close too.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 & Piano Concerto No. 1 (Live). Martha Argerich, Seiji Ozawa & Mito Chamber Orchestra. Loved Argerich, the symphony performance, not so much










Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98. Barenboim, Chicago. Lovely expansive reading.










Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 & 8. Pavel Haas. A favourite album from last year.










Stamitz: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 3-5. Paul Meyer, Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester & Johannes Schlaefli. Delightful works, well performed. Meyer is terrific.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My good-night-music today was Ein Heldenleben by R. Strauss with Oslo Phil./V. Petrenko. Finished now, good night!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129880


*Richard Wagner*

Der Ring des Nibelungen
The Highlights

Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski, conductor

recorded 1980-1983, compilation 2013


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 3*

*Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Walter Berry, Christa Ludwig (soloists), Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, an anonymous collection of German folk poetry, appears to have thoroughly fascinated Mahler. Not only did he assemble several of these poems into this robust song cycle, he integrated many of the songs into his next three symphonies- Nos. 2-4, collectively known as the _Wunderhorn_ symphonies. The deeply poignant _Urlicht_ was placed verbatim as the fourth movement of the 2nd, _Antonius_ formed the musical basis for that symphony's scherzo, and other songs were used as fodder for portions of the 3rd and 4th. Clearly Mahler found much inspiration from this poetry, and in turn found inspiration for these monumental, even earth-shattering, symphonies. But what about the songs in question? Though Mahler frequently added songs to the cycle in future years (the last two were added almost 20 years later in 1901), the songs betray a unity of vision and once again demonstrate his gifting for merging text and music into a seamlessly convincing whole. Much as I love the intimate_ Lieder und Gesänge_ and the economical _Songs of a Wayfarer_, _Wunderhorn_ represents his finest essay in the song cycle at this young stage, successfully communicating Romantic ideas through dazzling tone-painting and vocal writing.

*Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus; Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Hilde Rössl-Majdan (soloists)

So we come to the first truly _earth-shattering_ work of Mahler, the mighty _Resurrection_. The work that manages to be at once a theatrical drama and a conventional symphony; a sublime blending of opera, cantata, and tone-poem; a huge metaphysical exploration into the fundamental queries of life and one of the most popular symphonies among listeners and conductors alike. This is a work that can truly be said to have made steps towards altering the course of Western music. This is Romanticism at its pinnacle- it's hard to argue that there was anywhere to go after this. Significant about its genesis is that it was the mirror opposite of the 1st. In the "Titan," Mahler scaled down his original conception by removing _Blumine_. But Mahler's preliminary idea for a work reconnoitering the possibilities of life after death was a 23-minute tone-poem called _Totenfeier_ (_Funeral Feast)_. He then realized that he needed something much larger in order to fully communicate the scope of his fertile mind. So this work became the 80-minute 2nd Symphony. I did listen to _Totenfeier_ (in the performance by Riccardo Chailly and the RCO) but did not hear the whole thing since I didn't want to burn out on the symphony's themes. The new first movement is essentially a more elaborately worked-out version of _Totenfeier_. I don't wish to comment extensively on this symphony's musical content since it is so familiar to most of us. I only want to make the observation that it is deeply Wagnerian- almost delirious in its ecstatic passion, its focus on the grotesque, its angelic lyricism, and its use of recurring motifs and unity across movements (a technique already briefly used in the finale of the 1st, in a brilliant passage that references the introduction to the 1st movement). But the philosophical gravitas and breadth of this symphony is what intrigues me the most. Mahler was a man who had no firm religious views- raised a Jew, baptized a Catholic due to pragmatism, but self-described as an agnostic. Still, he was a spiritual mystic who picked and chose elements from each major religion in order to serve his quest for truth. Is the final climax, truly one of the most ethereal moments in all music, music that makes us tremble, quake, and sob at its sheer power, presenting a Christian view of resurrection, an Eastern one, or a humanistic one? No matter. Once art becomes a vehicle for an uncertain search for personal fulfillment, it becomes a work capable of overhauling culture. The 2nd is one of those works, music that bowls us over with invention but forces us to think about the most rudimentary matter of all- what will happen when we are no more?

I chose Klemperer's studio recording because I thought it would form a monumental contrast to the Walter I heard yesterday. Otto is one of my favorite conductors, and he was the other major maestro to personally know Mahler, but it's impossible to tell whether his deadly-serious, constantly unrelenting, intensely disciplined, nearly breathless performance of the 2nd really replicates the composer's intentions or represents a personal blueprint. We should never be too dogmatic about regurgitating the score to the T in Mahler, since he reportedly "cursed the conductor who does not do who all he can to improve my music!" If left with this recording on a desert island, I would miss the greater liveliness and more blazing drama that other conductors can inject the 2nd with. But Klemperer's uniquely committed and deeply experienced conducting that manages at once to highlight every detail while always pressing for the big picture, coupled with the Philharmonia's impressive unity of vision and the golden-hued singing of Schwarzkopf and Rössl-Majdan, undoubtedly place it as a top 3 reading of the _Resurrection_.


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Caldara: XII Sinfonie a Quattro [Gunar Letzbor]


----------



## 13hm13

Not avail. on commercial recording.

Maliszewski - Symphony No. 1 in G-minor, Op.8 (1902) (Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz)
Genre : Classical, live, radio broadcast
Date : June 17, 2012 (Polish Radio)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Cantatas & Arias

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Fabio Biondi (violin)

Europa Galante.

Cantata BWV55 'Ich armer Mensch, ich Sündenknecht'
Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Cantata BWV82a 'Ich habe genug'


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> What composer would you say represents Tharaud's best.


I can't remember one disc I didn't like, Bach would be a safe choice as is the last album Versailles.

Another one: Haydn and Mozart with the wonderful DiDonato singing Mozart concert aria :
Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505





And if you are really adventures :


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just finished my formal evening listening session. Went into it with no real plan but a hunger to hear something modern/contemporary. Looking over the section of CD shelving reserved for such works (collections of largely "new" music), I finally selected volume 03 of Col Legno's "Musica Viva" collection, three pieces recorded live in 1998 and 1999:

















These are three pieces that can prove rather intimidating in a darkened room. Fortunately I had the warm, orange glow of my amplifier's KT88 tubes to remind me where I was.

Welcome to the Gulag. That's the sense I get from many of Galina Ustwolskaja's works, especially her splendid (though deliciously dark) Symphony No.5 ('Amen'), one of my favorite works to brood over. Tonight, though, it was the Russian composer's Sinfonie Nr.3 ('Jesus Messias, Errette Uns!) from 1983 that temporarily put up the Gulag walls around me. Not as immediately impactful as the Fifth, this Third Symphony also makes use of Russian liturgical chant, much of which I am familiar with having cantored in Church Slavonic, a similar language, in a Byzantine Church for many years, where I stayed as one who worshipped at the shrine of music moreso than at any other shrine. Funeral masses are dark in Byzantine Churches, but still probably not as dark as one of these Ustwolskaja symphonies.

Following the visit to the Gulag was a more upbeat but still not celebratory work titled Musik Für Klarinette Und Orchester from 1999 by Wolfgang Rihm. Somewhat a Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra this piece pushes the limits for the soloist and the listener never loses sight of being in a modernistic sound environment. A sound delight for the Rihm fan, or for anyone who is fascinated by this thing we call new music. Nothing to challenge the ears in the way Penderecki or Xenakis might, but this is not Mozart, Beethoven, or anything we would term Romanticism. Well worth a listen.

The session concluded with Bernd Alois Zimmermann's _Photoptosis_ - Prelude Für Grosses Orchester from 1968. The music was apparently inspired by the French sculptor/painter Yves Klein. The word Photoptosis comes from the Greek for "incidence of Light" and the work opens itself to the history of music, quoting from a number of works including by Wagner, Scriabin, Bach, and Tchaikovsky. Though I've listened to this work previously, I was taken by surprise (once again) by the quotation from the Scherzo of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. As a fan of Zimmermann's music, I recommend this work to all seeking something interesting and new but not "off the deep end", if you know what I mean.

After the rigors of today's political news, this was music to cheer one up. And when Ustwolskaja can do that, you know the day was daunting.

Col Legno's Musica Viva collection extends to 13 or 14 volumes, then is continued on the label NEOS up to currently, I believe, volume 33. I have all but a handful, missing volumes 12, 14, 31, 32. I had difficulties rounding up a couple of the discs that I currently have, a couple of these I can't find anywhere (12 and 14 have proved elusive) and last I checked a couple had not yet been released, though 33 was. The series contains an exceptional collection of post-modern music and I'm happy to have the collection on my disc shelves. (I'll keep searching for those missing volumes.)


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphony No. 1 an In the Steppes of Central Asia

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

František Jiránek: Concertos and Sinfonias

Collegium Marianum (period instruments), Jana Semerádová

Bassoon Concerto in F major
Bassoon Concerto in G minor
Flute Concerto in G major
Sinfonia in D major
Sinfonia in F major
Violin Concerto in D minor


----------



## Dimace

Let us return to the Greatest. In 2027 will celebrate 200 years from his death and at least for me the tributes to the God of the composers are starting from this year.

So...* Gewandhaus zu Leipzig, 2013, 9th Symphonie, Riccardo Chailly.* I was there, but only recently I discovered in YT that is it a video from this new year eve night. I watched the video, trying to compare my memories from the live performance to it. What I could say are the following.

1. We have a ''cold beginning'' effect. The entrance of the orchestra (the first few seconds until the FF are somehow hypotonic) 
2. The quite tympani are difficult to be heard. (I noticed this also to live performance) The loud tympani are a little bit hard with substantial echo where sometimes not needed. With the evolution of the work, the phenomenon is milder, because our ears get used to the situation. 
3. The dialogue between the instruments, some times, is not optimal. (violins / winds and more winds / winds)

The Adagio and the Finale are very good, but, the difficult part in this symphony is the FIRST, in which every single element of the work must be very clear and in detailed exposed. The Chor and the singers are good despite the Bariton went immediately in very splurging manner and logically, after in the quattro, remained behind...

I will personally give to this a good and quite generous 8 out of 10. Riccardo is SUPER conductor, not doubts here, but Beethoven is all about details and here these are absent.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> I was listening to the same coupling earlier, though not from the box set.


I saw it and decided to listen to the same recording.I really like Delius,his music is something special.The use of human voices is exceptional and the atmosphere of his music is very recognizable and stays with you a long time after listening.My appreciation for Delius goes back to the first album I bought with the Academy of st Martin in the Fields.It is music that transports you to another world,a world of fantasy and far dreamlike places. I'm not using music as a medicin but listening to Delius gives me a good feeling in a way no other composer does.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Casella: Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various keyboard works part one of two this morning/early afternoon.

_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_ - eight waltzes for piano duet op.6 (1916): 
_Rag Time (wohltemperiert)_ for orchestra, arr. for piano duet (1921):



_(4) Tanzstücke_ op.19 (1920): 
_Danz der Holzpuppen_ [_Dance of the Wooden Dolls_] from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_, arr. for piano (1922): 
_Suite: 1922_ op.26 (1922):
_Klaviermusik 1. Tiel_ - _Übung in drei Stücken_ [_Piano Music part one_ - _Exercise in Three Pieces_] op.37 (1924-26):



_Kleine Klaviermusik (Leichte Fünftonstucke)_ op.45 no.4, from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und Musikfreunde_ op.45 (1928-29):










Three piano sonatas (1936):


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin & Grieg*

18 valses

sonata pour piano en mi mineur ,op.7
pièce lyrique


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I get a bit fed up of Chistmas music at Christmas so see no harm in listenin to it out of season.

The Saint-Saëns is a charming work and, as far as I'm aware, not performed very often. The performance here is efficient rather than inspired, but it at least does the work justice.

On the other hand the Britten completely misses the mark. For a start it appears to be sung in German rather than the original Middle English, and it has no atmosphere, no magic. I couldn't even listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Naive CDs never seem to last very long in the market. They are often great at choosing artists and repertoire but perhaps less good at selling it. This lovely Roussel disc has start players but is only available as used copies that are already not that cheap.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.5 in D minor, op.47. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. I like this recording a lot. It's completely different than the other Shostakovich 5th I know, Bernstein/New York. This one is much more bleak and sparse. As in the 4th symphony, one can hear the influence of Mahler all throughout the symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.5 in D minor, op.47. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. I like this recording a lot. It's completely different than the other Shostakovich 5th I know, Bernstein/New York. This one is much more bleak and sparse. As in the 4th symphony, one can hear the influence of Mahler all throughout the symphony.


Wow, I see what people mean in terms of the slow finale. Petrenko's goes on for 13 minutes, to Bernstein's 9 (he takes it real fast, making it almost like the finale to Mahler's 7th). Completely different feeling.


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

BBC Music Magazine September 2009

These beautiful concertos reflect Khachaturian's fine understanding, as a former cello player, of the expressive potential of string instruments.


----------



## Enthusiast

Given recent interest in Alexandre Tharaud in this thread (and my having just played the Roussel Piano Concerto with him as the soloist) I played this - an album that manages to be every bit as special as it set out to be.


----------



## Malx

Frederic Chopin, Piano Concerto No 2 + Polonaise in F sharp minor - Ivo Pogorelich, Chicago SO, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Duets ; Alexandre Tharaud & Zhu Xiao-Mei (piano)

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818/ Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940/ Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.14

NHK Symphony Orchestra (Tokyo)


----------



## Enthusiast

I can usually hear why a "neglected composer" has been neglected but not with Rubbra. I wonder if he will ever come back into fashion? I do love several of the symphonies including the 5th and 8th which I've just listened to.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gagaku & Beyond. "Classical" Japanese ceremonial court music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi and Puccini Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Laurence Dale (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my top Brahms 1s and an excellent Verklarte Nacht ..


----------



## Marinera

Granados - Goyescas; Albéniz - Iberia
Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

In A Summer Garden
Hallé Orchestra Vernon Handley

On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring 
Summer Night On The River 
London Philharmonic Orchestra Vernon Handley

Intermezzo (Fennimore And Gerda)
London Philharmonic Orchestra Vernon Handley

Piano Concerto In C Minor
Piers Lane (piano)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra Vernon Handley


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129903


*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere
- Miserere with additional embellishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
- Stabat mater
- Missa Papae Marcelli
- Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Piano Concerto
Ivan Moravec; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra; Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Paulby

First time listening to these concertos, very enjoyable. Any recommendations for other recordings?


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 8 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Enthusiast

Paulby said:


> First time listening to these concertos, very enjoyable. Any recommendations for other recordings?
> 
> View attachment 129904


I don't know the one you listened to but there are many good ones. Mordkovich and Chung and (of course) Oistrakh. I am not sure I now a bad one, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Todays opera is still playing ... (with some intensity right now).


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Concertos 3-5, Sinfonia Concertante*
Anne-Sophie Mutter, LPO

This version of No. 3 is my breakthrough recording for that work. It and No. 5 both sound amazing in this set. The other two pieces I tried were good but not exceptional.


----------



## WildThing

*Joseph Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 50 "Prussian"

Kodály Quartet*


----------



## Merl

Played this last month but it was so good I played it again, this morning. Cracking final movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various keyboard works part two of two tonight.

_Mathis der Maler_ symphony for orchestra, arr. for piano duet (1934):
Sonata for piano duet (1938):
Sonata for two pianos (1942):



Three organ sonatas (1937, 1937 and 1938):










_Ludus tonalis_ [_Tonal Games_] - 'studies in counterpoint, tonal organisation and piano playing' (1942):


----------



## Enthusiast

My father was a huge Delius fan - but it had to be conducted by Beecham. Anyone else had him tutting and saying "no, no" as if he was the composer!


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.9 & 15

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

Many years before (15 or something else) I decided (despite the release was quite new from 2000) to buy Kempe's Beethoven's Symphonies CD set (6XCD, Disky Classics USA) despite I had already had the 1974 original EMI release. (8XLP, UK)















*Rudolf makes GREAT job in this Beethoven's circle*. I don't believe to a ''close the shop'' performances but especially the 7th is very near to this statement. The sound was originally VERY GOOD. The 2000 reissue in CD format, made the outcome even better.

*I highly suggest BOTH the sets.* For the big wallets (or the collectors like me), with close eyes, I suggest the Esoteric remastered edition from 2012 in 5XSACDS. The Japs made INCREADABLE jobs here. No question about that. The overall quality is also (materially) from another universe. For me the most luxurious edition in Esoteric history. For the $$$$$ are needed to buy it no comments… 

_(Both the LPs and CDs are quite affordable. For me, the CDs are the best option)._


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> My father was a huge Delius fan - but it had to be conducted by Beecham. Anyone else had him tutting and saying "no, no" as if he was the composer!
> 
> View attachment 129909


Did he also found great joy in the many Beecham anecdotes?


----------



## SONNET CLV

Dimace said:


> Many years before (15 or something else) I decided (despite the release was quite new from 2000) to buy Kempe's Beethoven's Symphonies CD set (6XCD, Disky Classics USA) despite I had already had the 1974 original EMI release. (8XLP, UK)
> 
> View attachment 129910
> View attachment 129911
> 
> 
> *Rudolf makes GREAT job in this Beethoven's circle*. I don't believe to a ''close the shop'' performances but especially the 7th is very near to this statement. The sound was originally VERY GOOD. The 2000 reissue in CD format, made the outcome even better.
> 
> *I highly suggest BOTH the sets.* For the big wallets (or the collectors like me), with close eyes, I suggest the Esoteric remastered edition from 2012 in 5XSACDS. The Japs made INCREADABLE jobs here. No question about that. The overall quality is also (materially) from another universe. For me the most luxurious edition in Esoteric history. For the $$$$$ are needed to buy it no comments…
> 
> _(Both the LPs and CDs are quite affordable. For me, the CDs are the best option)._


This set has been a long-time recommendation from me. I know there are several of my posts here at Discogs attesting to that. It's good to know I'm not alone in the Kempe/Beethoven universe. Hopefully others will listen and join.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Did he also found great joy in the many Beecham anecdotes?


He was a Beecham nut in all things. He grew up in Manchester and Beechom conducted the Halle often. He just called him Tommy.


----------



## Guest

The Ireland Piano Concerto and Delius Piano Concerto, Lane, LLoyd-Jones, Ulster










The Ireland is an interesting piece. The first movement alternates lyrical material with faster dramatic material. The slow movement begins with a wonderfully dissonant chorale-style theme for strings (strong functional dissonance, in that 20th century English string music way) which leads without break to a lively, dance-like close. Thoroughly enjoyed.

The Delius is more conventional than some of his works, and features obvious "American" (African-American) themes, similar to Dvorak's use of them in some passages of the New World Symphony and the "American" string quartet. A work I will have to spend more time with.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> He was a Beecham nut in all things. He grew up in Manchester and Beechom conducted the Halle often. He just called him Tommy.


:lol:.......................


----------



## HenryPenfold

I struggle with Delius. Somehow it just doesn’t click. The two operas are the closest I get to an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Malx

Weinberg String Quartet No 6 - Pacifica Quartet.

From:


----------



## jim prideaux

To these ears Skrowaczeski made some super recordings for Oehms…...so this evening...….

Schumann's 2nd and 3rd followed by Brahms' 2nd.

I think it was Medimops in Berlin on line where I recently found the Schumann and as I listen to the first movement of the 2nd I realise what a fortunate choice.....great recording with real spirit at just the right pace!


----------



## Itullian

Still on a Haydn kick.


----------



## Helgi

Apart from a little Beethoven this morning, (Furtwängler's legendary 1950 recording of the Eroica, live with the Berlin Philharmonic), I've been listening mostly to Bach.










*Opus Bach - Organ Works Vol. 1*
Peter Kofler

Huuuuge sound! Very enjoyable.










*Bach Motets*
Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir

Putting this on after the organ works felt like being in free fall - no ground whatsoever! A little bit like the cover I guess. It's a lovely album however, and very impressive in parts; they chose the cover to describe how the singers feel while performing these works.










*Bach Cello Suites*
Jean-Guihen Queyras

Getting to know the cello suites a little better, and this recording continues to amaze me.

Listened to a Sticky Notes podcast on the 6 suites - the host is Alisa Weilerstein's brother, so he had insight into just how difficult these are to perform. Especially playing through the whole set in a single concert like she's done.










*Bach: Mass in B minor*
Herreweghe w/Collegium Vocale Gent

Currently playing this, a favourite of mine.


----------



## Malx

Something nice and easy to digest just before bed:

Iannis Xenakis, Synaphai* & Aroura - Geoffrey Douglas Madge* (piano), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.

From:


----------



## MusicSybarite

HenryPenfold said:


> I struggle with Delius. Somehow it just doesn't click. The two operas are the closest I get to an enjoyable listen.


Something similar here. Florida Suite is my favorite work by him.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

1) Two Concert Studies S145
2) Three Concert Studies S144
3) Consolations (Six Poetic Thoughts) S172

Jorge Bolet, piano



> The Consolations (German Tröstungen) are a set of six solo piano works by Franz Liszt. The compositions take the musical style of Nocturnes with each having its own distinctive style. Each Consolation is composed in either the key of E major or D♭ major. E major is a key regularly used by Liszt for religious themes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

I'm picking this up again after ignoring it for some reason. It tends toward the lush and indulgent, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> My father was a huge Delius fan - but it had to be conducted by Beecham. Anyone else had him tutting and saying "no, no" as if he was the composer!


Looks like your father and I have something in common. Beecham and Delis to together like the proverbial horse and carriage.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57









Yefim Bronfman
Julliard String Quartet *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! Didn't hear about that before


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto, Chain 3, Novelette (BBC SO/Zimerman)


----------



## Beef Oven

Eramire156 said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich
> Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57
> 
> View attachment 129915
> 
> 
> Yefim Bronfman
> Julliard String Quartet *


Hi

What year was this recording?


----------



## Beef Oven

Eramire156 said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich
> Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57
> 
> View attachment 129915
> 
> 
> Yefim Bronfman
> Julliard String Quartet *


Hi

What year was this recording?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor. Keller Quartet. What a beautiful work. This is the first recording I've heard and probably my favorite performance. I love the Keller Quartet, & need to collect more of their recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

Beef Oven said:


> Hi
> 
> What year was this recording?


June 28-29, 1999 from Tanglewood


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Claude Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor. Keller Quartet. What a beautiful work. This is the first recording I've heard and probably my favorite performance. I love the Keller Quartet, & need to collect more of their recordings.


Try to listen to Quartetto Italiano or the Melos Quartet.


----------



## D Smith

Today's listening.

Time & Eternity. Patricia Kopatchinskaya and Camerata Bern. Another concept album built around Franck Martin's Polyptyque and Hartmann's Concerto Funebre. These are interspersed with chants and snippets of Bach and others. Not easy listening! I would have liked to hear the two main pieces uninterrupted as the performances were excellent, but Kopatchinskaya is always interesting.










Roussel: Cello and Piano concertos, 2 others. Tharaud, Queras, Stern. Thanks to whoever posted this earlier. Excellent performances all around. I streamed it and the track listings were completely wrong.










Brahms: Cello Sonatas. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker & Martin Helmchen. Fine performances.










Ravel Voyageur. Nathalia Milstein & Maria Milstein. They perform the 2 sonatas, Tzigane and a couple others. Generally excellent performances though I didn't care as much for Tzigane. The violinist has excellent tone.










Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante, S. 139. Alice Sara Ott. Effortless and spirited.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 4*

*Symphony No. 3*
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Most artists require the struggle, devotion, and experience of a lifetime in order to craft their most monumental work. For a man who would write 9 complete symphonies, the fact that Mahler managed to complete the most ambitious, titanic, most purely..._ginormous_ symphony in the standard repertoire before he reached age 40 is nothing less than stupendous. The surly boundaries of practicality have kept many aspiring composers in check. But Mahler was concerned only with the release of his own intrepid spirit. Thus, to call his 3rd only "another symphony" would be to do it blatant injustice. Not settling for anything less than his mantra that "a symphony must encompass the universe," after completing the 2nd; which is a philosophical epic comparable to the position of Dostoevsky's _The Brothers Karamazov_ in literature, Mahler wanted in the 3rd to espouse the ultimate vision of his deeply unorthodox mystical views about the purpose of life- a grand Dionysian chain of being that represents the continual pantheistic process of creation and renewal. Once again, his blending of elements from major religions is apparent- his fourth movement is a poignant song for alto on an existential selection from Nietzsche's _Thus Spake Zarathustra_, but the philosophy also borrows heavily from Eastern mysticism and Christian redemption. For inspiration for this "little" project, he drank deeply of the fervent beauty of the Alps, and remarked to a friend that (to paraphrase), "everything you will find in the Alps you will find in my 3rd Symphony." Each of the six movements is labelled with what something "tells me", beginning with visceral nature and culminating in what Mahler believed was the greatest force in the universe- love itself. All this may be admirable, does Mahler actually manage to fashion great music out of it?

I admit to struggling with this symphony in the past- before today, it was probably at the bottom of my Mahler symphony rankings. I thought that it seemed like a bunch of sprawling, random ideas tacked together with no coherent dramatic flow. Like all massive artistic undergoings, the 3rd is a flawed work. Not even the most transcendental conductor could possibly make it all sound integrated- it is, at is heart, a grand experiment, and a good performance should strive to communicate that searching, probing nature (as is Mahler's fundamental spirit). But Lenny's heightened expression, yet incredibly logical understanding of the symphony's purpose and its innumerable juicy details, made the 3rd a minor revelation for me. What I see as big problems- the incredible, often tedious length of the first movement, the repetitive nature of the scherzo, the unnecessary inclusion of the very short fifth movement which seems to throw in a womens' and childrens' choir for no reason- none of these are totally solved under Bernstein's baton; but heck, they sure sound great! Gorgeous aspects I had never really payed attention to that were illuminated here include the juxtaposition of heavy declamation and pseudo-whimsical march, the lilting folk nature of the second movement; the enigmatic, evocative offstage posthorn solo in the scherzo, and the brilliantly-constructed, 24-minute crescendo of the final Adagio, which is an immense hymn to the deity of Nature and the power of love to free all. It is one of his most thoroughly affecting movements. Throughout the symphony, I felt like Mahler was taking me on a panoramic ride through the heart of the Austrian mountains, singing reverently of his sincere affection for the beauty and breadth surrounding us. Yes, the problems in this symphony are, ahem..._problematic_, and it still resides near the bottom of my Mahler preferences. But Lenny has shown me that there is a tangible _purpose_ to this music, that, in a way, transcends the innumerable flaws. This is huge, avant-garde, garrulous, unashamed Mahler who is reaching for the stars. Even he could not top the utter size of the 3rd in what was to come.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this CD set.


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies*
Vincenzo Maltempo

Maltempo plays all of these with great skill. The ones that tickled and delighted me this time around were 1, 6, 8, and 15.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Do we need anymore Beethoven or Bach recordings? NO. But like a complete sucker I acquired this new one. Someone put me out of my misery, please.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas
Disc 1

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1971-01-05
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)

Brahms: Botschaft, Op. 47 No. 1
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Liebesglut, Op. 47, No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 85
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 97
Brahms: Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Brahms: Sommerabend, Op. 85 No. 1
Brahms: Verzagen, Op. 72 No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Nathan Milstein (violin)

Limited 3 LP release of Nathan Milstein's legendary 1973 recordings of Bach's 6 Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas

My turntable is getting lazy, so here we go.


----------



## Malx

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *The Mahler Journey, Day 4*
> 
> *Symphony No. 3*
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Most artists require the struggle, devotion, and experience of a lifetime in order to craft their most monumental work. For a man who would write 9 complete symphonies, the fact that Mahler managed to complete the most ambitious, titanic, most purely..._ginormous_ symphony in the standard repertoire before he reached age 40 is nothing less than stupendous. The surly boundaries of practicality have kept many aspiring composers in check. But Mahler was concerned only with the release of his own intrepid spirit. Thus, to call his 3rd only "another symphony" would be to do it blatant injustice. Not settling for anything less than his mantra that "a symphony must encompass the universe," after completing the 2nd; which is a philosophical epic comparable to the position of Dostoevsky's _The Brothers Karamazov_ in literature, Mahler wanted in the 3rd to espouse the ultimate vision of his deeply unorthodox mystical views about the purpose of life- a grand Dionysian chain of being that represents the continual pantheistic process of creation and renewal. Once again, his blending of elements from major religions is apparent- his fourth movement is a poignant song for alto on an existential selection from Nietzsche's _Thus Spake Zarathustra_, but the philosophy also borrows heavily from Eastern mysticism and Christian redemption. For inspiration for this "little" project, he drank deeply of the fervent beauty of the Alps, and remarked to a friend that (to paraphrase), "everything you will find in the Alps you will find in my 3rd Symphony." Each of the six movements is labelled with what something "tells me", beginning with visceral nature and culminating in what Mahler believed was the greatest force in the universe- love itself. All this may be admirable, does Mahler actually manage to fashion great music out of it?
> 
> I admit to struggling with this symphony in the past- before today, it was probably at the bottom of my Mahler symphony rankings. I thought that it seemed like a bunch of sprawling, random ideas tacked together with no coherent dramatic flow. Like all massive artistic undergoings, the 3rd is a flawed work. Not even the most transcendental conductor could possibly make it all sound integrated- it is, at is heart, a grand experiment, and a good performance should strive to communicate that searching, probing nature (as is Mahler's fundamental spirit). But Lenny's heightened expression, yet incredibly logical understanding of the symphony's purpose and its innumerable juicy details, made the 3rd a minor revelation for me. What I see as big problems- the incredible, often tedious length of the first movement, the repetitive nature of the scherzo, the unnecessary inclusion of the very short fifth movement which seems to throw in a womens' and childrens' choir for no reason- none of these are totally solved under Bernstein's baton; but heck, they sure sound great! Gorgeous aspects I had never really payed attention to that were illuminated here include the juxtaposition of heavy declamation and pseudo-whimsical march, the lilting folk nature of the second movement; the enigmatic, evocative offstage posthorn solo in the scherzo, and the brilliantly-constructed, 24-minute crescendo of the final Adagio, which is an immense hymn to the deity of Nature and the power of love to free all. It is one of his most thoroughly affecting movements. Throughout the symphony, I felt like Mahler was taking me on a panoramic ride through the heart of the Austrian mountains, singing reverently of his sincere affection for the beauty and breadth surrounding us. Yes, the problems in this symphony are, ahem..._problematic_, and it still resides near the bottom of my Mahler preferences. But Lenny has shown me that there is a tangible _purpose_ to this music, that, in a way, transcends the innumerable flaws. This is huge, avant-garde, garrulous, unashamed Mahler who is reaching for the stars. Even he could not top the utter size of the 3rd in what was to come.


I am enjoying reading your comments on your journey through Mahler's Symphonic output, keep them coming.

One question - which recording of Mahler 3 with the New York Philharmonic did you listen to? The sixties recording now on Sony or the later DG.

Thank you.


----------



## Marinera

This morning









Massenet - La Vierge: Le dernier sommeil de la Vierge (The Last Sleep of the Virgin)


----------



## Malx

Felix Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 Op 90 Italian + extracts from A Midsummer Night's Dream - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.

From:


----------



## Helgi

Currently listening to this brand-new recording of the Bach St John Passion by Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent:










Dorothee Mields (soprano), Robin Tritschler, Krešimir Stražanac, Damien Guillon (counter-tenor), Stephan Gähler, Maximilian Schmitt (tenor), Philipp Kaven, Magdalena Podkościelna, Peter Kooij (bass)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - vocal works with orchestra today.

The _Drei Gesänge_ are examples of Hindemith's initial late-romantic style. Although atmospheric they strike me as being somewhat bloated and overwrought, but this was a young composer who was still cutting his teeth on the likes of Wagner, R. Strauss and Reger before developing his own leaner aesthetic during the early 1920s.

Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his initial stance, but there was to be no rapprochement.

From what I can gather, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied subject which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and let the music do the talking. The recording also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.

_Hérodiade_ was composed as an instrumental work for a ballet production, but here is a version in which the second section of Stéphane Mallarmé's unfinished poem - a dialogue between the Judaean princess Herodias and her nurse - is recited. Hindemith himself stated that the text should not be spoken at all during a performance as it would detract from the stage action.

Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous match for the ice-brook tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the marriage is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts: Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):










_Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):










_Hérodiade_ - music for a ballet: version for female reciter and small orchestra [Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1944):










_When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd: A Requiem for Those We Love_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent disc of Dowland and Byrd Consort Music.

Disc one brings together Dowland's dances from Lachrimae and Byrd In Nomines and songs sung by Michael Chance, whilst disc two (which was actually recorded first) presents Dowland's Lachrimae Pavans and Byrd Consort music, where Fretwork are joined by Elizabeth Liddle on viol. Christopher Wilson is the lutenist on both discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem

Christiane Karg (soprano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - vocal works with orchestra today.
> 
> The _Drei Gesänge_ are examples of Hindemith's initial late-romantic style. Although atmospheric they strike me as being somewhat bloated and overwrought, but this was a young composer who was still cutting his teeth on the likes of Wagner, R. Strauss and Reger before developing his own leaner aesthetic during the early 1920s.
> 
> Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his initial stance, but there was to be no rapprochement.
> 
> From what I can gather, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied subject which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and let the music do the talking. The recording also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.
> 
> _Hérodiade_ was composed as an instrumental work for a ballet production, but here is a version in which the second section of Stéphane Mallarmé's unfinished poem - a dialogue between the Judaean princess Herodias and her nurse - is recited. Hindemith himself stated that the text should not be spoken at all during a performance as it would detract from the stage action.
> 
> Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous match for the ice-brook tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the marriage is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.
> 
> _Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts: Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hérodiade_ - music for a ballet: version for female reciter and small orchestra [Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd: A Requiem for Those We Love_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):


A superb Hindemith collection you've got there, Ghost! I've got a fair amount myself and I can say that Hindemith was an incredibly talented and capable composer in all forms of classical music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra with Fritz Wunderlich and Christa Ludwig.


----------



## Rogerx

.

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104/ Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Piano Quartet No.2 in G minor, op.45. Domus Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet

Gramophone Magazine March 2015

The Stenhammars conclude the first-ever complete cycle of their namesake's quartets on disc with characteristically energetic and well-explored readings of his first two essays in the genre.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony ( symphony No.1)


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

Sorabji - Nocturnes: Le jardin parfumé; Djâmî; Gulistān









Now, El Greco. Carles Magraner & Capella de Ministrers


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Malx said:


> I am enjoying reading your comments on your journey through Mahler's Symphonic output, keep them coming.
> 
> One question - which recording of Mahler 3 with the New York Philharmonic did you listen to? The sixties recording now on Sony or the later DG.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks, Malx I listened to Lenny's 3rd from the Sony '60's set. Some truly incredible music-making is contained within that cycle.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*French Choral Music by Alain, Durufle, Faure, and Poulenc*
Choeur de chambre les Elements

Taking a quick break from Mahler to enjoy some ethereal French choral gems.


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Nonet in F Major & Octet in B-Flat Major, Op. 156

Consortium Classicum
Dieter Klöcker.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Eramire156

*Richter plays Schubert*

*Franz Schubert 
Piano Sonata no.16 in A minor, D.845
Piano Sonata no.17 in D major, D.850









Sviatoslav Richter *

recorded Moscow 2.3.1957 (D.845)
11.8.1956 (D.950)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations (1988) 
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129930


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Harpsichord Concertos

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981, reissued 2002


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> A superb Hindemith collection you've got there, Ghost! I've got a fair amount myself and I can say that Hindemith was an incredibly talented and capable composer in all forms of classical music.


Thank you, S. I agree with you - he seemed to have an aptitude for everything. One reason I gave Hindemith's music a try back in the day was because despite being a big 20th century name he was something of a neglected figure, despite much of his music being available. I also read articles and reviews which were largely negative or damning with faint praise, and so I thought if he can attract that much disdain then he must have something going for him. All that talk about his music being dry - well, some of us like dry!


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Thank you, S. I agree with you - he seemed to have an aptitude for everything. One reason I gave Hindemith's music a try back in the day was because despite being a big 20th century name he was something of a neglected figure, despite much of his music being available. I also read articles and reviews which were largely negative or damning with faint praise, and so I thought if he can attract that much disdain then he must have something going for him. All that talk about his music being dry - well, some of us like dry!


looking at your avatar I don't buy it.


----------



## Simplicissimus

This is one of my favorite works -- not just of Vaughan Williams, but of all orchestral and vocal music. Your post reminds me that I want to listen carefully to multiple performances of the Sea Symphony. My only recording of this work is the 1989 Chandos CD of Bryden Thomson / London SO and Chorus with Brian Rayner Cook and Yvonne Kenny. I've heard several other performances on the radio but I am attached to this one as it sort of got me through a difficult two years living in Northeastern China about 20 years ago.


----------



## Merl

After having to endure most of Van Kempen's scratchy, old, uneven Beethoven recordings a few years ago (after some uber-enthusiastic rave reviews and recommendations) I thought I needed to give his recording of the 8th a try, after someone told me I HAD to hear it. Well I listened and I've gotta say this is not essential Beethoven. 
Apart from some poor ensemble playing in parts (from the BPO!) this was one of the least joyful 8ths I've ever endured. At speeds that would put a glass-eye to sleep, Van Kempen meanders his way thru this one with no real vision of Beethoven perceptible. For those with rose-tinted glasses to view any historic recordings this may be decent Beethoven but it really is not. It lacks drive and becomes so bogged-down in the middle movements that it became a test of endurance that I barely survived. Not recommended unless you are deaf. Sorry to be so negative but this is poor stuff.


----------



## WildThing

*Engelbert Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel

Herbert von Karajan - Philharmonia Orchestra, Bancroft's School Choir*


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Saint Saens*

Suite Bergamasque (1969)
Danse
Rêverie
Pour le piano
Arabesque 1 & 2
Ballade

Six études pour la main gauche seule (1971)


----------



## Simplicissimus

Malx said:


> Felix Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 Op 90 Italian + extracts from A Midsummer Night's Dream - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.
> 
> From:
> 
> View attachment 129921


Love the Italian. Would like to compare this performance to my standard - Ormandy/Philadelphia 1963 (on Sony Essential Classics).

Franz


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.4 in C minor, op.29. Sviatoslav Richter. Damn fine recording and performance of one of Prokofiev's darkest sonatas (which is saying something!)-there is a mournful character to the music and Richter brings it out nicely. His piano here sounds great, which is not always the case with his recordings. I would recommend this Decca 2CD to any fan of Richter or of Prokofiev, you get about an hour and a half of Prokofiev, one of the composers with whose music Richter must have felt most at home, as well as a good bit of Scriabin and Shostakovich, composers of whom Richter is an equally peerless interpreter. In the case of Shostakovich, I only wish he'd recorded more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rounding off my Paul Hindemith binge tonight.

Perhaps two discs of material for unaccompanied choir is an unorthodox way to conclude as Hindemith was essentially an orchestral and chamber music composer, but as his final completed work was a rather moving Mass setting for unaccompanied choir I wanted to pay a small tribute to him by leaving the disc which features it until the very end.

After absorbing the two lengthier orchestral/vocal compositions of the previous session the first disc here is almost akin to having a soothing cold flannel placed onto a hot forehead - nothing essential, just an agreeable collection of choral pieces ranging from less than one minute to just over six minutes in length. The more substantial music is on the other disc where the aforementioned Mass is partnered by the _Twelve Madrigals_, a rather bleak and inward-looking cycle from five years before and the longest work here.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ op.33 [Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/_'Spervogel'_/Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar von Hagenau/anon.] (1923):
_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ [Text: Walt Whitman, trans. Johannes Schlaf] (1929):
_Über das Frühjahr_ [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Du mußt dir alles geben_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod_ (_"Er erschreckte uns, unser Retter"_) [Text: Friedrich Klopstock] (1931):
_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ [Text: anon.] (1939): 
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [Texts: anon/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
_Erster Schnee_ (_"Wie nun alles stirbt und endet"_) [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
_Der Galgenritt_ - known in English as _The Demon of the Gibbet_ [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962










_(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied five-part choir [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.8 in C minor, op.13, the "Pathétique". Alfred Brendel. Despite however overplayed and/or overrated this sonata may be seen in the eyes of some, I would still rate it as one of my favorites. Especially the second movement. It's one of my favorites in all Beethoven. These are moments of serene beauty. One of the few moments in Beethoven's works where he is able to suspend time for a moment. I think this is something we don't see again until quite a bit later, the late sonatas especially.

Every time I hear Brendel perform a work of Beethoven, he rises in my estimation. I think I ought to get his complete set of the Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## bharbeke

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.8 in C minor, op.13, the "Pathétique". Alfred Brendel. Despite however overplayed and/or overrated this sonata may be seen in the eyes of some, I would still rate it as one of my favorites. Especially the second movement. It's one of my favorites in all Beethoven. These are moments of serene beauty. One of the few moments in Beethoven's works where he is able to suspend time for a moment. I think this is something we don't see again until quite a bit later, the late sonatas especially.
> 
> Every time I hear Brendel perform a work of Beethoven, he rises in my estimation. I think I ought to get his complete set of the Beethoven sonatas.


1, 9, 12, 14, 16, 21, 23, 30, and 31 are my favorite Brendel Beethoven piano sonata performances. 7, 13, and 29 were just okay for me, and the rest were somewhere in the middle of those goalposts. He's a very fine piano player in just about everything he attempts.


----------



## DavidA

Listening while reading biography of Strausses. amazing how much difference it makes to have a great Viennese conductor in charge. As for Battle, Karajan remarked, 'I know she's a b*tch, but what a voice!' What a voice indeed!


----------



## Rambler

*Barber: Adagio; Symphony No. 1; The School For Scandal; Essays*Baltimore Symphony Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Argo








I must say I do enjoy the orchestral music of Samuel Barber. Maybe the most European sounding twentieth century American composer. The symphonies are not my favourite of his orchestral works however - I tend to favour his shorter works and concertos.

I've yet to fully explore the American symphony - but from what I've heard to date it seems less 'essential' than 20th century British symphonies. But as I'm English I might be somewhat biased.

The performances here seem pretty good to my ear.


----------



## Malx

Claude Debussy, Etudes Books I & II, ...d'un cahier d'esquisses..., Masques, L'isle joyeuse - Alain Planes (Steinway).









I have it in this box:


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Folksong Arrangements; Scenes from Peter Grimes* Sophie Wyss (soprano), Peter Pears (tenor) Benjamin Britten (piano), English Opera Group Chamber Orchestra conducted by Reginald Goodall on EMI















The second disc from this 2 CD set of historic recordings from the 1940's.

The folk song arrangements are quite riveting. Sophie Wyss is good and Peter Pears is rather special in this repertoire. Plus what a sensitive pianist is.

The scenes from Peter Grimes excellent too.

This set is one of my favourites.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schbert-1st and 4th Symphonies and two Overtures 'In the Italian style'.....

Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw.


----------



## Malx

Abel Decaux, Clairs de lune - Frederic Chiu.

With thanks to Trout's selection in the 'Sharing obscure favourites' thread - more cash spent


----------



## Rambler

*Martha Argerich Edition - Solos & Duos* on Warner Classics







The sixth disc from this 6 CD set featuring the following duos:
- Olivier Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen (with Alexandre Rabinovich)
- Carlos Gustavino: Tres Romances argentines (with Mauricio Vallina)
- Astor Piazzolla: Three Tangos (with Eduardo Hubert)

Rather good (if somewhat challenging in the Messiaen).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

_*The Mahler Journey, Day 5*_

*Symphony No. 4*
John Barbirolli/BBC Symphony Orchestra, Heather Harper (soprano)

The 4th has always been my second favorite symphony of Mahler's after the 9th. I respond very well to its classical elegance, shimmering orchestration, bucolic lyricism, and its inclusion of _just_ enough "Mahlery" material to make it seem like Mahler without going over the top. But, encountering it after the vast spiritual vistas of the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies along the Mahler Journey makes it all the more poignant for me. Here we have a composer who had spent the last decade writing music that charted unknown areas of metaphysical and compositional territory, churning out a classically-constructed symphony that seems designed solely to please and beguile. At this period in his life, Mahler was starting to settle into his most joyful period yet, as he was soon to become engaged to his wife Alma, Vienna's most charming socialite. He had started to find the purpose and happiness that he been searching so passionately for, as channeled through his art. This is a symphony that has a very concrete objective and is mostly packed to the brim with gloriously radiant music. But it has its moments of Romantic innovation, and even doubt- the grating climax of the first movement's development, the sinister scherzo modeled after _Self-Portrait with Death Playing the Fiddle_, the subdued bittersweetness of the great Adagio, and the seemingly random nature of the finale- a soprano _Wunderhorn_ song meant to provide listeners with a naive child's vision of the life to come (he had actually meant to include it in the 3rd). So in a sense, there is still a sense of philosophical gravitas in the work; almost a sort of _Resurrection_-lite. But let's be honest here- this really is carefree Mahler. Certainly he dabbles in novelty here, but he never strays too far from tradition. And that's what we hear, in the first movement that overflows with an abundance of Mozartian poise and nonchalance, in highly conventional structures in the first three movements, and in the burgeoning variations of the Adagio hymn that bloom as naturally as an unfurling flower. I see this movement as Mahler's greatest essay in the slow movement; perhaps a notch less affecting than the 9th's Adagio, but easily the more well-crafted piece. It has a Brucknerian cosmology about it (especially in the huge, absurdly satisfying climax at the end), but no one had written such stupidly beautiful music as the final 2 minutes with those modulating violin glissandi haloed by harp arpeggios. And there's that strange finale, which can be seen as a disappointment in that it really doesn't match the flow of the symphony at all. But let's see it as something different. Let's see it as Mahler shying away from the titanic struggles that ended the 1st and 2nd Symphonies, and the mighty build-up that ended the 3rd. Let's see it as Mahler's neat, tidy little fairy tale finish that says maybe, just maybe, we don't need to storm the heavens in order to find out what's there.

I chose this live performance from Barbirolli (only available on YouTube, not streaming services: 



) because I esteem him highly as a Mahlerian conductor, and wanted to see how he would adapt his normally dark, rugged, even violent approach to the buoyant 4th. This is an absolutely brilliant performance that is not to be missed- probably my favorite interpretation I've heard thus far on the journey. The attention to detail, subtle shadings of mood, beautiful phrasing, and fleshing-out of the symphony's little nuances and conflicts that I've no other conductor bother to bring out really made it for me. It doesn't hurt that the playing is world-class and that the sound is amazingly clear for a live recording that is out of the catalog. This is now my top stereo 4th, though I believe Willem Mengelberg's pioneering 1937 recording will never be matched in depth of interpretation.

*Rückert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder*
Janet Baker/John Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

With his life finally getting into shape, Mahler decided to take a (quite well-deserved) break from writing symphonies and return to his "home base" genre- the song cycle. These two cycles were written around the same time (though, in true Mahler fashion, they were added to and revised throughout a several-year window) and share several common musical idioms as well as source material- the Romantic poetry of Friedrich Rückert. The set of four _Rückert-Lieder_ is cast in a similar form to the earlier Songs of a Wayfarer (minus the continuous narrative structure), but showcase an even more improved adeptness at maximum economy and emotional impact at song-writing. There is certainly a wealth of poetry in this little cycle, especially in the fourth and longest song which is almost unbearably beautiful. This song cycle is undoubtedly a great success. Baker and Barbirolli perform it to perfection, and though I have not heard any other versions, I recommend it without hesitation.

_Kindertotenlieder_ dwells on an insanely personal topic- the grief of losing children. These five songs, altogether a meatier and more expanded cycle than the _Rückert-Lieder_, also continue a near obsession for Mahler over children, who he believed to be the highest earthly representation of his lofty ideals of love, innocence, and purity from the corruptions of the world. When Mahler, who had incredulously enough lost 8 of his siblings, lost his second child 4 years later, he remarked that he couldn't have written _Kindertotenlieder_ under such circumstances. Writing music on such an overtly emotional basis is a fine line to walk- the composer must make the material worthwhile and not simply play on the heartstrings of listeners. Unlike his other works where joy is present in some form or another, these songs are piercingly tragic. They defy analysis, and simply invite the listener to submerge himself in Mahler's impressive palette of techniques that communicate so authentically the bare, elemental tragedy and seeming injustice of an occurrence that Mahler struggled with believing how a personal deity could allow. I highly recommend reading the translations as well. Most poignant to me were the third and fifth songs. The cycle ends with a brief appearance of the main theme from the 3rd's Adagio, bringing it all back to the enigmatic power of Love. But it seems like a hesitant hope rather than an assured truth. Fischer-Dieskau is, of course, a consummate master of lieder, and his vulnerability here makes him irresistable.


----------



## D Smith

Some of today's listening.

Janáček: Piano Works. Jan Bartoš. Piano Sonata No. 1 in E-Flat Minor. On the Overgrown Path. In the Mist. I was familiar with Overgrown Path but not the other works on this disc. All were engaging and atmospheric and the pianist performed them beautifully. Recommended.










Schnittke: String Quartet no. 3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13. Danish String Quartet. The Danish Quartet makes a convincing case for the Schnittke, superbly played. Their rendition of the Beethoven is no slouch either. recommended.










Albéniz: Iberia, Alicia De Larrocha. so evocative.










Mendelssohn: Piano trio No. 1. Argerich, Capucons. Marvelous synergy.










Mozart: Clarinet Quintet In A, K 581 Sabine Meyer.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in William Grant Still's "Mother and Child":









a simple, lyrically gorgeous tune

Then right on to David Zinman leading the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra in music by Samuel Barber:










edit: I didn't see @Rambler's post of this disc (above) until after I posted this. Must be in the cards tonight.


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Paul von Westhoff: Sonatas for Violin & Basso Continuo, Dresden, 1694 - David Plantier / Les Plaisirs du Parnasse


----------



## Joe B

*Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:*








*Peace upon you, Jerusalem
Morning star
The woman with the alabaster box
The deer's cry
Virgencita
Slfeggio
Zwei Beter
Tribute to Caesar
Summa
Memento
Alleluia-Tropus
Da pacem, Domine*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70/ Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129/ Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/ Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rambler said:


> *Barber: Adagio; Symphony No. 1; The School For Scandal; Essays*Baltimore Symphony Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Argo
> View attachment 129935
> 
> 
> I must say I do enjoy the orchestral music of Samuel Barber. Maybe the most European sounding twentieth century American composer. The symphonies are not my favourite of his orchestral works however - I tend to favour his shorter works and concertos.
> 
> I've yet to fully explore the American symphony - but from what I've heard to date it seems less 'essential' than 20th century British symphonies. But as I'm English I might be somewhat biased.
> 
> The performances here seem pretty good to my ear.


This is the only Barber album I now have. It satisfies my Barber needs well enough. I've found a few other albums that include this (that aren't expensive) are compilations, which I tend to avoid or have some audio problems (like Slatkin's), so this is the one I went with.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Complete Piano Trios (Nos 1, 2 & 3)

Trio Parnassus.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc : Symphony No. 2 and Overtures 1 & 2
NDR Radiophilharmonie- Goritzki


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter)et al

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Saint-Saëns: Symphony no 3 in C minor "Organ"*

Peter Hurford - organ
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal - Charles Dutoit

*Widor: Symphony no 5 - Toccata
Widor: Symphony no 6 - Allegro*

Peter Hurford - Organ

*Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton
Saint-Saëns: Marche héroique*

Philharmonia Orchestra - Charles Dutoit

Urbane and civilised, but perhaps Dutoit's Organ Symphony is a little lacking in abandon.


----------



## Dimace

This one is bones breaker, my dearest friends. I don't speak for the whole CD, which is very good, but especially for the *De Profundis S691, Op.668 from my Master,* which is the very first work in this Piano-Orchestra Works Compilation. George is playing this master work with his soul and, very nicely, the orchestra follows him successfully. This is the Volume 2 of Liszt's Works for Piano and Orchestra (the series made of 3, separately sold, CDs) from Decca. So, if you want to have an ABSOLUTE TOP De Profundis, buy this one (bargain to affordable) and enjoy TOP Master's Music.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Dame Felicity Lott in hymns to Saint Cecilia:


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Marche 22 Septembre 1810
Marche 8 Février 1814
Marche du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche Funebre (1820)
Marche pour instruments à vent
Marche pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marche pour le retour du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche religieuse pour le jour du sacre de Charles X
Marche religieuse pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marcia composta per il signore Baron di Braun
Overture in G
Symphony in D major

Here we go, new discovery.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have been road-testing a couple of new arrivals this morning.

_Capriccio_ in C K395 (1778):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Fantasie no.1_] in C K394 (1782):
_Fantasy no.2_ in C-minor for piano & violin K396 - posth. arr. and comp. for piano by Abbé Maximilian Stadler (1782 inc.)
_Fantasy no.3_ in D-minor K397 (1782):
_March_ in C K408 (1782):
_Kleine Trauermarsch_ in C-minor K453a (1784):
_Rondo no.1_ in D K485 (1786):
_Rondo no.3_ in A-minor K511 (1787):
_Adagio_ in B-minor K540 (1788):
_Minuet_ in D K355 (1789):
_Eine Kleine Gigue_ in G K574 (1789):
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica - arr. for piano K356/K617a (1791):



_St Luke Passion_ for narrator, soprano, baritone, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir organ and orchestra (1965-66):


----------



## Paulby

Mozart sonatas for fortepiano and violin vol 2
Isabelle Faust Alexander Melnikov


----------



## jim prideaux

before a 'six pointer' at home to Ipswich, what better than Sibelius' 5th Symphony?

Berglund and the LPO.

This morning was partially spent with further reacquainting myself with the Harnoncourt/RCO recordings of the Schubert symphonies....highly recommendable!


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

Fantasy on a theme by Thomas Tallis
A London Symphony (No.2)


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> I have been road-testing a couple of new arrivals this morning.
> 
> _Capriccio_ in C K395 (1778):
> _Prelude and Fugue_ [_Fantasie no.1_] in C K394 (1782):
> _Fantasy no.2_ in C-minor for piano & violin K396 - posth. arr. and comp. for piano by Abbé Maximilian Stadler (1782 inc.)
> _Fantasy no.3_ in D-minor K397 (1782):
> _March_ in C K408 (1782):
> _Kleine Trauermarsch_ in C-minor K453a (1784):
> _Rondo no.1_ in D K485 (1786):
> _Rondo no.3_ in A-minor K511 (1787):
> _Adagio_ in B-minor K540 (1788):
> _Minuet_ in D K355 (1789):
> _Eine Kleine Gigue_ in G K574 (1789):
> _Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica - arr. for piano K356/K617a (1791):
> 
> 
> 
> _St Luke Passion_ for narrator, soprano, baritone, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir organ and orchestra (1965-66):


I have NEVER seen you listen to two different composers in short succession.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Chen Pi-hsien.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> I have NEVER seen you listen to two different composers in short succession.


Ha ha - yes, it is unusual apart from when I have an occasional mixed session because I have only one recording by each composer. The first playthrough here is just to make sure there are no glitches. After another couple of listens over the weekend they will then join their respective siblings on the shelf and from then on they will become part of listening sessions featuring the same composer as and when the mood takes me.


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Guy Ropartz - Requiem, Psaume 129, Messe Brève


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 129949
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Chen Pi-hsien.


I don't know why but I like this one VERY much! Die Frau Chen is playing the Father surprisingly well! One of the Naxos diamonds.


----------



## Faramundo

I like that, I hope you like it too.


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 1 on:

Joseph-Guy Ropartz - Symphonies Nos 1 & 4 - Sebastian Lang-Lessing


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto and other works

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

trad.: Blow the Wind Southerly
trad.: Scarborough Fair
Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Bloch, E: Prélude, B.63
Bridge: 4 Short Pieces
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Holst: A spring song
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57


----------



## Paulby

6th Symphony played with period instruments


----------



## 13hm13

Sym. 3 on:

Tomás Bretón - Las 3 Sinfonias - José Luis Temes


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I don't know why but I like this one VERY much! Die Frau Chen is playing the Father surprisingly well! One of the Naxos diamonds.


I loved it!! Phenomenal performance. Ms. Chen has won a fan in me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.1
Symphony No.3

London Philharmonic Choir and orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward

Arutiunian: Concerto for Trumpet & Orchestra
Copland: Quiet City
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## starthrower

Finishing up the last disc of this fine recording. So glad I bought it!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 129961


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos
RV 531, RV 544, RV 551, RV 552, RV 561, RV 564

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director
Christopher Coin, cello

1995, reissued 2016


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold*

Die Tote Stadt


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part one during today. His earliest symphonies and piano concertos plus an equally early quodlibet to kick off with. The concertos are entertaining _pasticcios_ and the quodlibet is a pleasant divertissement of mini-movements. Understandably there is nothing particularly gripping about the very early symphonies, but nevertheless amazing to take into account that the first of them were composed at an age when I was still yet to encounter the miseries of algebra and cross-country running. 

Piano Concerto no.1 in F K37 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat K39 (1767): 
Piano Concerto no.3 in D K40 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G K41 (1767):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Quodlibet_ [_Gallimathias musicum_] K32 (1766):










Symphony no.1 in E-flat K16 (1764):
Symphony no.4 in D K19 (1765):
Symphony no.5 in B-flat K22 (1765):
Symphony in F K.Anh.223/K19a (1765):
Symphony [_no.7a_ - _Alte Lambacher_] in G K.Anh.221/K45a (1766):
Symphony [_Neuer Lambacher_] in G K deest (1767):
Symphony [_no. 43_] in F K76 (1767):
Symphony no.6 in F K43 (1767):
Symphony no.7 in D K45 (1768):
Symphony no.8 in D K48 (1768):
Symphony [_no. 55_] in B-flat K.Anh.214/K45b (1768):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)


----------



## Malx

A new arrival in todays mail:
Franz Schubert, Symphonies Nos 1 & 2 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

A village Romeo and Juliet (rec 1971)

John Alldis Choir
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Meredith Davies


----------



## Enthusiast

Most listening over the last two days was in a car. I fell in love with Prokofiev's 6th symphony again and listened to it three times:

























All very good accounts. Mravinsky's is probably the best but the sound - which is pretty good for the late 50s - changes a few times during the work, which can be a little disturbing. Its coupling (Petrushka) is a much earlier recording and is a strange performance that I generally don't persevere with.

I also listened to a good Prokofiev 5:


----------



## Enthusiast

Also on my travels I checked out Bernstein's first Mahler 9, largely because I don't like his DG account of this work. His first shot is a very different fish!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Also on my travels I checked out Bernstein's first Mahler 9, largely because I don't like his DG account of this work. His first shot is a very different fish!
> 
> View attachment 129971


The first Mahler 9 I ever heard and still perhaps my favorite. Damn good first movement.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nikolai Medtner*: Sonata Tragica in C minor, op.39 no.5 (from _Forgotten Melodies_). Nikolai Demidenko. I think Hyperion has a "type", as far as the pianists they sign to their label, and Demidenko fits that to a tee. I haven't made up my mind about Medtner's music yet. I like it, but not quite as much as I love the music of his contemporaries Scriabin and Rachmaninov. Still I'll be spending more time with it. My love for this kind of Russian Romantic piano music is a big thing.



Malx said:


> A new arrival in todays mail:
> Franz Schubert, Symphonies Nos 1 & 2 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.
> 
> View attachment 129966


I bet that's a really good set, what do you think? Personally as far as HIP Schubert, I love Goodman/Hanover. I have a CD of Immerseel playing Schubert's piano trios on a fortepiano, alongside Anner Bylsma and Vera Beths. It's really good.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Nikolai Medtner*: Sonata Tragica in C minor, op.39 no.5 (from _Forgotten Melodies_). Nikolai Demidenko. I think Hyperion has a "type", as far as the pianists they sign to their label, and Demidenko fits that to a tee. I haven't made up my mind about Medtner's music yet. I like it, but not quite as much as I love the music of his contemporaries Scriabin and Rachmaninov. Still I'll be spending more time with it. My love for this kind of Russian Romantic piano music is a big thing.
> 
> I bet that's a really good set, what do you think? Personally as far as HIP Schubert, I love Goodman/Hanover. I have a CD of Immerseel playing Schubert's piano trios on a fortepiano, alongside Anner Bylsma and Vera Beths. It's really good.


Early days, only two Symphonies in - reading through the indepth booklet it is clear Immerseel has done a lot of research into the scores and how best to perform the works in a manner that may be recognisable to Schubert.
Care has been taken in the choice and sourcing of the instruments used along with the size of the orchestra.
If the first two symphonies are anything to go by then they appear to have achieved that balancing act of learning from the past whilst remembering to make the sound attractive not just scholarly.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

1) Liebestraume (Love Dreams) - S541
Jorge Bolet, piano

2) Deux Legendes (Two Legends) S175)
Wilhelm Kempff, piano

3) Etudes d'execution transcendante d'apres Paganini (Six Etudes in increasing difficulty after Pagannini - S140
Nikita Magaloff, piano



> The Deux légendes (French: Two legends) are a pair of pieces for solo piano, (S.175 in the catalogue compiled by Humphrey Searle) by Franz Liszt, written in 1863





> *St. François d'Assise: La prédication aux oiseaux*, S.175/1 is based on a story of St Francis of Assisi. It is said that, one day, while Francis was travelling with some companions, they happened upon a place in the road where birds filled the trees on either side. Francis told his companions to "wait for me while I go to preach to my sisters the birds." The birds surrounded him, intrigued by the power of his voice, and not one of them flew away. The key of the piece is A major, often associated by Liszt with religious sentiment. The piece contains representations of birdsong, one of the few examples in Liszt's works of onomatopaeia.





> *St.François de Paule marchant sur les flots*, S.175/2 is based on a legend of St. Francis of Paola, according to which he was refused passage by a boatman while trying to cross the Strait of Messina to Sicily. He reportedly laid his cloak on the water, tied one end to his staff as a sail, and sailed across the strait with his companions following in the boat. The piece was inspired by a picture owned by Liszt of St. Francis of Paola (who was Liszt's name saint), drawn by Eduard von Steinle. Liszt described it in a letter of 31 May 1860 to Richard Wagner: "On his outspread cloak he strides firmly, steadfastly, over the tumultuous waves - his left hand holding burning coals, his right hand giving the sign of blessing, His gaze is directed upwards, where the word 'Charitas', surrounded by an aureole, lights his way!"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Gabriel Jackson:










*To Morning
Song (I gaze upon you)
Cecilia Virgo
Orbis patrator optime
Ave Maria
Hymn to the Trinity
Not no faceless Angel
O sacrum convivium
Lux mortuorum
Salve regina
Salve regina 2*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: String Quintet No. 3 in C, K 515*
Amadeus Quartet, Aronowitz

Thanks to Clockwork for this recommendation. The version I listened to previously was kind of a dud, but this was enjoyable chamber music through and through.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Carlos Kleiber's live Beethoven 4th symphony


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: String quartet in A major, k 464 & String quartet in C major, K 465 "Dissonant"


----------



## Rambler

*Copland conducts Copland* London Symphony Orchestra on CBS 








Here we have:-
- Appalachian Spring (original complete version with reduced forces)

- Lincoln Portrait - with Henry Fonda narrating

- Billy The Kid Suite

Some real Americana here. Effective music even if it often seems rather naïve and optimistic in todays world.

I really like this original complete version of Appalachian Spring. Rather more intimate with some darker material missing from the fully orchestrated suite.


----------



## Malx

Sergei Prokofiev, Piano Sonata No 6 - Yefim Bronfman.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Helgi

Currently watching Karajan conduct Brahms symphonies on the Berlin Philharmonic DCH.










They're concerts from 1973, a Unitel production. The camera mostly stays on Karajan, with telephoto glam shots of the instruments in between


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: The Rape of Lucretia* Peter Pears, Nancy Evans, Joan Cross, English Opera Group Chamber Orchestra conducted by Reginald Goodall on EMI








This is a historic recording of the abridged version of the opera, from the late 1940's. This is a chamber opera (unlike Peter Grimes). Somehow the 1940's recorded sound seems to add to the intimacy and atmosphere. The singing is wonderful, with very clear diction, the text coming across clearly. A lot of urgency and intensity in the performance. I prefer this recording over more modern recordings of the work.

One of my favourite historic recordings.


----------



## WVdave

Prokofiev Goes To The Movies: Music from his Film Scores 
André Previn, Riccardo Muti 
EMI Angel Studio ‎- CDM 7 63235 2, CD, Compilation, USA & Canada, 1989.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rogerx said:


> Louise Farrenc : Symphony No. 2 and Overtures 1 & 2
> NDR Radiophilharmonie- Goritzki


Glad to see Farrenc get some love. She's so underrated. Her piano works are great, too.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rambler

*Durufle: Requiem & Organ Works* on Erato








My only disc of Durufle, but it's rather good - perhaps I should seek out more of his music.

The Requiem is closer to Faure' Requiem than Berlioz's in spirit.

In the Requiem, Maurice Durufle is conducting and plays the organ in the organ pieces.


----------



## Dimace

Welcome to the capital of LP! The city which leading the rebirth of the Black Gold. Welcome to my city: Berlin!






(Did you see the guy at the beginning of our video? How is he living? I'm the same, but much more organized and, of course, without so many B ware…)

(there are better shops than these in the video. We have many with almost only American LPs, other with 90% Japan LPs, etc. The video is mostly for the local production, which is rich and of good quality)


----------



## Merl

Currently listening to a Mahler 1st, I rate highly, from Harding over at the Concertgebouw site. God, the RCO are so bloody good........

https://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/en/mahler-symphony-no-1-titan


----------



## fergusmcphail

Not been well this week. I have been listening. Just not been up to posting. Normal service has now been resumed. I had another rummage in my Warner Classics/Erato Archive emails this week and have been concentrating on Beethoven. I came across 2 very good recordings which I have played more than once. The 1951 Fischer/Furtwängler Emperor Concerto and Barbirolli's 1968 recording of the Eroica Symphony with the BBC Symphony Orchestra. I can see them both becoming favourites of mine. For now I am winding down with soothing Dances.


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Lumsden leading the Winchester Cathedral Choir in choral works by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 6*

*Symphony No. 5*
Rudolf Barshai/Junge Deutsche Philharmonie

So we begin the second of Mahler's three creative phases (of course there was a brief phase of youth before and around the 1st Symphony, but the Wunderhorn phase I consider the first major one). Here, we see Mahler finding stability and changing his artistic outlook quite significantly. He was happily married, he was having children, and his job was stable. He spent his summers vacationing in the Alps that fed his creative engine so profoundly and, of course, composing. Life had a meaning. Symphonies No. 5-7 are the three works from the peak of his life that abandon the immense artistic and metaphysical landscapes of the _Wunderhorn_ symphonies to produce purely abstract music in a Mahlerian idiom that was more mature and even more befuddling to the public than anything he had done before. Indeed, one can read programs into these works, but it is better to savor the lack of overt connections and instead ponder the pathos, ingenuity, and abstract connections that appear throughout this music. We start this trio of towering masterpieces with the 5th, a composition that has as much of a "narrative" as the programmatic 2nd and 3rd, and represents one of Mahler's most effective musical journeys. It is not a progression as profound as one from the horrors of perishing to the sublimity of resurrection, or from nature to love. It is a full-blown journey from darkness to light in the greatest Beethovenian tradition.

The 5th was one of three symphonies (along with the 3rd and 8th), that I admit to having major problems with going into the Mahler Journey. I viewed the funeral music that occupies the first two movements as tedious and pedantic, the scherzo as unnecessarily long, and the finale as uninspired. This symphony only works when the conductor recognizes the clear thread that runs through it. It's an adventure through grandiose Mahlerian _terrae incognitae_ that has the point of taking us from one idea all the way to its polar opposite- from the grim trumpet call and merciless bathos of the funeral march (which I prefer to see as a prelude to the more robust second movement), to the victorious brass chorale and unabashedly indulgent coda. The 5th is really a great comedy (in the literary sense), and though all but two of Mahler's symphonies end in hope (though that can really be debated...), it seems like by far the neatest of his endings. But it's what goes on in between that really matters here. It's the visceral, cathartic turbulence of the second movement- 15 minutes of music that fights tooth and nail to wrench itself free from the shadows and into the great, carefree Viennese peasant dance that comprises Part II of the symphony- definitely the composer's most inspired dance music thus far. We then get a very intimate glimpse of Mahler's passionate love for Alma in the so-dedicated _Adagietto_, which serves a very practical purpose of giving the whole orchestra a break for the virtuosic finale, but it's also an exquisitely sensitive _lied_ that, with the addition of a vocalist, would fit very well into the Ruckert songs. By now, the rondo finale simply confirms our expectations- we have arrived where Mahler wants to take us, and he offers us an irresistable showpiece packed to the brim with dazzling counterpoint and Haydn-esque bubbliness. The 5th showcases all of Mahler's variegated moods splendidly, but if we don't see it as an adventure, we're missing the point..and the joyous sun that he exposes us to as the ultimate expression of his contentment is more than worth whatever hoops he makes us jump through.

Rudolf Barshai is not typically known as an outstanding Mahlerian (I think this is the only one he recorded), but I had heard glowing reviews about this performance (find it here), and I was very interested in hearing how the more explorative playing of a youth orchestra would befit Mahler. I can say without reservations, that this recording helped me understand the 5th. I had enjoyed Bernstein/Vienna and Kubelik, but had never really comprehended the work. The funeral march is not driven into the ground (like what Barbirolli does in his recording that I think misses virtually every mark), but unfolds in a steady, natural tread. The second movement is unbelievably intense; more like controlled Pandemonium. The scherzo sounds like the sparkling, rustic barn stomp that it is rather than an empty showpiece for horns, the _Adagietto _ like the _lied_ that it is, and the finale proves these young'ns have plenty left in the tank to complete the journey strong. Seriously. This is a whopper of an achievement on record.

*A question for all you kind folks*- which recording of the 6th should I listen to? I have heard Solti, Barbirolli, and Abbado. Options I'm considering are Kubelik, Mitropoulos, and Thomas Sanderling. Though the latter has pristine sound, I'm leaning towards Mitropoulos since I've heard legendary things about the performance. But what's your favorite recording that you think I just need to hear?


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

BBC Music Magazine June 2016

Gustavo Nuñez's fluency is well-nigh impeccable, as is the clarity and crispness of the Academy of St Martin in the Fields strings…these colourful, polished performances are delightful


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


> Currently watching Karajan conduct Brahms symphonies on the Berlin Philharmonic DCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're concerts from 1973, a Unitel production. The camera mostly stays on Karajan, with telephoto glam shots of the instruments in between


There's a documentary how Karajan want to be involved in recordings for posterity, it's almost scary to watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Voyage à Paris

Felicity Lott (soprano) & Graham Johnson (piano)

The Songmakers' Almanac

BBC Music Magazine November 2011

Interpretation of Poulenc's songs never stands still. But this recording reminds us of the impetus these artists gave to this repertoire, both in sound and imagination.


----------



## Red Terror

This is unspeakably beautiful music. Federico Mompou can count me as fan.


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: String Quartets Op. 2 Nos. 1-3

Enso Quartet

Enso Quartet: Maureen Nelson and Tereza Stanislav, violins -- Robert Brophy, viola -- Richard Belcher, cello.


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *A question for all you kind folks*- which recording of the 6th should I listen to? I have heard Solti, Barbirolli, and Abbado. Options I'm considering are Kubelik, Mitropoulos, and Thomas Sanderling. Though the latter has pristine sound, I'm leaning towards Mitropoulos since I've heard legendary things about the performance. But what's your favorite recording that you think I just need to hear?


Yes, Mitropoulos would be the one, but Sanderling is very good, too. But whichever you choose you will end up missing one of the others. Barbirolli's is unusual but a great performance, too, and then there is the recent Currentzis, a great account by Jansons (LSO Live) and Bernstein's tough and uncompromising one from Vienna.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Du Pré has always been associated with the Elgar Concerto and this wonderful recording with Sir John Barbirolli did a great deal to cement the work's popularity. Origially coupled to Janet Baker's equally wonderful recording of _Sea Pictures_, it even made an appearance in the TV adaptation of John Mortimer's exercise in nostalgia _Paradise Postponed_. When I worked at the Music Discount Centre in the Strand back in the 80s and 90s, it was one of those records we had on permanent order (I can even remember the record number, ASD 655).

The Dvorák might not be quite on the same exaclted level as the Elgar and competition is stronger here, but Du Pré's is still an excellent performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano)


----------



## Paulby

Beethoven symphony 6 and Schubert 5
Karl Böhm with Wiener Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Sardanapalo/Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100

Joyce El-Khoury (Mirra), Airam Hernández (King), Oleksandr Pushniak (Beleso)

Weimar Staatskapelle, Kirill Karabits.


----------



## Jacck

*Richard Strauss - Frau ohne Schatten *
Karl Böhm - Hopf - Leonie Rysanek - Paul Schöffler - Christel Goltz

In 1919, an Opera Tried to Heal a Broken Europe
"Die Frau ohne Schatten" imagined an enlightened, democratic empire.


----------



## Enthusiast

Paulby said:


> View attachment 129987
> 
> Beethoven symphony 6 and Schubert 5
> Karl Böhm with Wiener Philharmonic


Great disc. Bohm's Vienna Pastoral is a great classic and the Schubert 5 is greatly preferable to the performance in the complete set he made with the Berlin PO.


----------



## Enswearry

Red Terror said:


> This is unspeakably beautiful music. Federico Mompou can count me as fan.


Yeah. It is very beautiful. One of my favorites.


----------



## Merl

The Elgar and Dvorak cello concertos from this excellent compilation


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Merl said:


> The Elgar and Dvorak cello concertos from this excellent compilation
> 
> View attachment 129989


Coincidentally I was listening to the same recordings earlier this morning.


----------



## Helgi

Rogerx said:


> There's a documentary how Karajan want to be involved in recordings for posterity, it's almost scary to watch.


Yes, I saw a documentary the other day called Karajan's Magic and Myth from the BBC. Maybe the same one?

However self-centred and egotistical he was, I believe that it was always about the music for him first and foremost. He had realised that by making a star of himself he could get what he wanted from the orchestra and also sell a **** ton of records. So a mix of vanity and cunning, I think.


----------



## Helgi

I'm currently listening to some period-instrument Haydn:










*Haydn: Symphonies 78-81*
Ottavio Dantone w/Accademia Byzantina


----------



## Enthusiast

I think modern composers after Bartok, Ravel and Prokofiev have had difficulty in writing good piano concertos while there have been many great violin concertos in the same period. There is nothing quite like the Tippett piano concerto - a lovely work - and the earlier Handel variations are also effective.


----------



## 13hm13

PC #4 on...
W. Sterndale Bennett - Piano Concerto, Symphony - Binns, Wetton


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


> Yes, I saw a documentary the other day called Karajan's Magic and Myth from the BBC. Maybe the same one?
> 
> However self-centred and egotistical he was, I believe that it was always about the music for him first and foremost. He had realised that by making a star of himself he could get what he wanted from the orchestra and also sell a **** ton of records. So a mix of vanity and cunning, I think.


Yes that's the one!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part two this morning and early afternoon. More early symphonies.

_Minuet_ in A K61g (1769):
Symphony no.9 in C K73 (by 1770):
Symphony no.10 in G K74 (1770):
Symphony no.11 in D K84 (1770):
Symphony [_no.44_] in D K81 (1770):
Symphony [_no.45_] in D K95 (1770):
Symphony [_no.47_] in D K97 (1770):
Symphony [_no.42_] in F K75 (1771):
Symphony [_no.46_] in C K96 (1771):
Symphony [_no.48_] in D K111 (1771):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Scheherazade conducted by Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)
Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein


----------



## Joe B

A day late giving this a listen (Saturday Symphony) - Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic in Cyril Scott's "Symphony No. 4":










I enjoy Scott's music. I'm especially fond of Cyril Scott's "Harpsichord Concerto", and will be spinning it next - Michael Laus leading the Malta Philharmonic Orchestra from the harpsichord (disc 1 of 4):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alban Berg*: Piano Sonata, op.1. Peter Hill.










*Alban Berg*: 7 Early Songs. Anne Sofie von Otter, Bengt Forsberg.

Happy birthday to the master. I'll be listening to more of his works today. Might even put on one of the operas. It's a bummer that this box set does not include libretti for either of them.


----------



## Paulby

Prokofiev violin concerto #1 James Ehnes and BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.8

Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Having listened to a couple of the more recent recordings - both wonderful experiences - I thought I would go back to my old staple. This is a difference world: a wonderful pair of performances but I must say the really big hitting and lush approach to Brahms chamber music can pall if you listen to too much of it. As a single CD, though, all is good and Rostropovich plays with flair, imagination ... and power.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, / Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147
Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, / Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147
> Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen.


Wow, Pascal Rogé playing Beethoven. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Dimace

Very strong performances (good+ sound only, the recordings are old) of *Les Preludes, Mephisto Vals, Orpheus and Mazeppa, from the Orchestre National De L'Opéra De Monte-Carlo under Paul Paray.* As I have already declared, Paul is HUGE director, with very good collectability value. Here is conducting masterfully* some of the best works of my Master.* (1xLP, Festival Classique, France, 1977, bargain to affordable)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Having listened to a couple of the more recent recordings - both wonderful experiences - I thought I would go back to my old staple. This is a difference world: a wonderful pair of performances but I must say the really big hitting and lush approach to Brahms chamber music can pall if you listen to too much of it. As a single CD, though, all is good and Rostropovich plays with flair, imagination ... and power.
> 
> View attachment 129999


Many years before Mstislav came to Greece to visit the Athens Conservatory. He knows very good the piano! Not to play the instrument. This is easy. To understand it.(this is FFFF difficult) He is the one who found Dimitris Sgouros and enormously helped his international carrier. Very BIG teacher and Scholar of the music as an entity. (Rudolf is Rudolf! One of the biggest locomotives of the American Piano and much more than this. One of the most significant Beethoven interpreters in the history of music. For his Brahms, I can not remember. I will listen one day soon).


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D894 & D958

Adam Laloum (piano)


----------



## Helgi

*A Requiem for Stephen: Into a Greater Light*
Choir of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130001


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Richter the Mystic*

Liszt Nuages Gris

Prokofiev Légende,Op.12 No.6
Piano Sonata No.6 Op.82 
3.Tempo di valzer lentissimo

Shostakovich 
Peélude and fuge in F,Op.87 No.23

César Franck
Prélude,Chorale et Fugue

Beethoven 
Sonata No.32 inC,Op.111
Scriabin 
Poème-Nocturne
Vers la Flamme


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, Celesta, and Percussion*

Great sound engineering.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Many years before Mstislav came to Greece to visit the Athens Conservatory. He knows very good the piano! Not to play the instrument. This is easy. To understand it.(this is FFFF difficult) He is the one who found Dimitris Sgouros and enormously helped his international carrier. Very BIG teacher and Scholar of the music as an entity. (Rudolf is Rudolf! One of the biggest locomotives of the American Piano and much more than this. One of the most significant Beethoven interpreters in the history of music. For his Brahms, I can not remember. I will listen one day soon).


He was a great and always larger than life but very musical.


----------



## Guest

Ireland, Mai-Dun, Thomson, London Philharmonic










Wow, a surprise. I was expecting something along the lines of Ireland's _Legend_, vaguely mythical and poetic. This is like the score of a Kirk Douglas movie. Mai-Dun refers to a pre-historic hill fort in England, and this music seems to depict an epic battle, with a slow middle section. Very dramatic, delightful music, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven from Levit (Op. 78, Op. 81a) and Say (Op. 110 and Op. 111). Levit's recording of the late sonatas has been with us for several years so I haven't listened to that while exploring these two sets on Spotify.


----------



## Guest

Enescu, Symphony No 1.










Last time I listened to the first symphony I was lost and felt a lack of clear themes and dramatic arc. This time I just enjoyed the wonderful orchestral sonorities.

I also listened to the first movement of the Suite No 3, "Villageoise." I found it haunting. Will listen to the full suite when I have time.


----------



## Malx

Franz Schubert, Symphony No 5 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## Faramundo

When beauty has a summit meeting with talent !


----------



## cougarjuno

Hindemith's song cycle Das Marienleben. Hindemith's lieder isn't performed often but this song cycle is quite good and is easily the most popular among his many lieder with several recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part three. Continuing with the early symphonies plus a stand-alone concerto - the music is definitely getting more meat on the bones now.

Symphony no.12 in G K110 (1771):
Symphony no.13 in F K112 (1771):
Symphony no.14 in A K114 (1771):
Symphony no.15 in G K124 (1772):
Symphony no.16 in C K128 (1772):
Symphony [_no.50_] in D K126 (1772):
Symphony no.17 in G K129 (1772):
Symphony no.18 in F K130 (1772):
Symphony no.19 in E-flat K132 (1772):
Symphony no.20 in D K133 (1772):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Malx

Belated listen to the Saturday Symphony selection:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Richter the Mystic*
> 
> Liszt Nuages Gris
> 
> Prokofiev Légende,Op.12 No.6
> Piano Sonata No.6 Op.82
> 3.Tempo di valzer lentissimo
> 
> Shostakovich
> Peélude and fuge in F,Op.87 No.23
> 
> César Franck
> Prélude,Chorale et Fugue
> 
> Beethoven
> Sonata No.32 inC,Op.111
> Scriabin
> Poème-Nocturne
> Vers la Flamme


The highlight here is Liszt's 2nd Piano Concerto with LSO under Kirill. It is the original Philips Recording (has also the 1st), which is one of the best for this concerto. The included Beethoven's Sonatas is also of the highest calibre. Otherwise a very good but not top selection* in this 5XCD set. Well done.

* the Pictures aren't rated from me. I don't know well enough the work to make comments about it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'd almost forgotten about this disc - it is quite something!


----------



## Paulby

First time I've heard either of these two works, enjoyed them both


----------



## Guest

Paulby said:


> View attachment 130012
> 
> First time I've heard either of these two works, enjoyed them both


My experience is that anything Steinbacher records is superb.


----------



## haydnguy

William Alwyn

Fantasy Waltzes (1956)
Sonata all Toccata (1947)


----------



## Paulby

Baron Scarpia said:


> My experience is that anything Steinbacher records is superb.


This is the first time I've come across her work do I'll have to search out some more. Thanks.


----------



## Eramire156

In last weeks New York Times, Daniel J. Watkin chronicles his listening to all Beethoven's string quartets over 10 days, thus inspired I'll begin my own traversal of Beethoven's quartets, here is link to the article

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/04/arts/music/beethoven-string-quartets.html

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets op.18 1-3









Eybler Quartet *

These are HIP, the Eybler have recorded all of the opus 18 quartets, and while HIP is not my thing I'm finding these performances intriguing enough, to listen to next three tomorrow


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Saint Nicolas; Hymn to St. Cecilia; Rejoice in the Lamb*The Choir of King's College directed by Stephen Cleobury








Choral music from Britten. He was certainly no slouch when it came to choral music. Lively and consistently entertaining.

Excellent recording.


----------



## Itullian

Loving these live performances, nicely recorded. Relaxed genial performances with good transparency. 20 seconds of applause after each symphony adds to the live ambiance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gloria Coates, String Quartets Nos. 7 and 2*

Gloria Coates' music is something I don't understand, but for some reason I like it.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 08 in C minor op. 13 'Pathétique'*
Friedrich Gulda, piano 1953 (live in Salzburg)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
*

Vienna Philharmonic, 1944. Is it one of the greatest recordings of the 8th? All I know is, I listened to this while I got a root canal, and I felt no pain.


----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato








Disc 6 from this 7 CD set, featuring piano music.

Genevieve Joy plays the Piano Sonata and 3 Preludes and is joined by Henri Dutilleux for Figures de resonances.

Anne Queffelec plays Tous les Chemins... mement a Rome, Bergerie. Blackbird, Resonances and Augre des ondes.

Unfamiliar music well worth hearing.


----------



## Rambler

*Alwyn conducts Alwyn: Symphonies 1 & 4* London Philharmonic Orchestra on Lyrita








I'm rather partial to British symphonies, and these works certainly are my cup of tea!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not religious, but I do like the quintessintial Englishness of Rutter's music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130025


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2003


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not religious, but I do like the quintessintial Englishness of Rutter's music.


But there's not a cow or a gate in sight!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Out of the 27 performances I have in my notes, this is easily in the top 3. Tennstedt really brought out tons of details that Beethoven put in the score, and it all sounded very fresh. It brought out the air conductor inside me several times, and I appreciate any classical music that demands some kind of physical response from me. The applause at the end of this live performance is well deserved.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 7*

*Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"*
Thomas Sanderling/St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

_"My Sixth will be asking riddles that can be solved only by a generation that has received and digested my first five." _

Most of the time when attempting to write about music, we acknowledge that our words serve but a perfunctory purpose, fully recognizing that no descriptions could ever fully convey the process of actually experiencing the music. But with some outstanding works, this futility is heightened. It applies to the towering pinnacles of Western music- the St. Matthew Passion, Messiah, Beethoven's 9th, the Ring cycle. But even if Gustav Mahler's 6th Symphony is not quite as influential in the cultural landscape as those works, it fits very appropriately into the described category. How to even begin untangling the problems this symphony presents? For starters, this music is tragedy to end all tragedies. I wouldn't hesitate in placing it alongside _Oedipus Rex_ and _Hamlet_ as superb representations of the tragic mindset (and Tony Duggan agrees in his outstanding article). We wouldn't expect anything less daring from Mahler, right? But here's the problem- the _Tragic_ was composed during the same period of happiness that conceived the life-affirming 5th. So much for the whole "tracking Mahler's circumstances through his music" narrative. Alma, in her typical capriciousness, claimed that he foresaw his inevitable future downfall. But hang on a second...who says that we have to analyze art based off the artist's circumstances? What if Mahler wasn't concerned about reflecting what was going on in his own life, as he was in his previous symphonies? What if instead, the 6th is about something more universal- the plight of man entering the 20th century? What if Mahler, in a great thought experiment, formulated his vision of the ideal man, his _Eroica_ figure (a vastly different one who had experienced resurrection in the 2nd), and subjected him to the rising rigors and dilemmas facing him in the new age? As Duggan points out, the general sound of the 6th is often influenced heavily by the sound of the pounding, relentless machinery that dominated European industry. Would man be pounded into the ground by the impersonal forces of fate in this new era? Or would he rise victorious over his world as Beethoven and even Mahler himself had previously hoped so fervently for?

The 6th is Mahler's only totally conventional, four-movement symphony. It features two sonata form movements bracketing a scherzo and a slow movement (while we're on this surprisingly inflammatory topic, let it be known that all evidence points to Mahler's desire for an Andante-Scherzo order. However...the simple fact is, I prefer Scherzo-Andante. Long story short, that's the way I listened to it and that's the way I like it. Sorry, Gustav...I respect all your other wishes, but I don't know what you were thinking with this one!). The first movement even features the customary exposition repeat (and thus it is _essential_ that the conductor takes it since it appears nowhere else in Mahler). So this is Mahler's homage to tradition. But it's also his great statement about his worldview, perhaps his greatest thus far. The crushing, "industrial" march we hear right away can be seen as symbolizing the valiant tread of the soon-to-be-fallen hero, or the hero being pummeled into the ground by the machine of 20th century realism. Then we get the sweeping "Alma" theme, representing the hero's intense passion for an unknown object. Another important recurring motif is first heard at the heart of the first movement's development- the haunting, clanking cowbells and celesta surrounded by an ambiguous mist of quivering strings. This is the grotesque side of the Alpine beauty that Mahler was so obsessed with. Does it represent the lofty heights that the hero wishes to ascend to but knows he never will? These are the three ideas we need to know. As we are swept through the breathless scherzo and the gaping maws of the finale, which has a good case for being Mahler's most ingeniously-crafted movement, a great epic unfolds before our ears (there is one amazing moment in the finale where Mahler seems to quote the "Resurrection" theme from the 2nd). But I want to turn our attention to the _Andante._ This is love music, pure and simple. One can visualize Mahler watching his children at play near an Austrian lake, standing amidst the pristine Alpine air, and one can see how this painfully beautiful music could enter his head. It is a threnody to everything that Mahler had passion for. And this is where we unlock the unlockable 6th- is the _Andante_, with its idylic portrait of a perfect world, Mahler's true vision for the symphony and for life? Do traces of it survive through the masochistic beatings of the finale and that one final sputter that always scares the bejeezus out of me no matter how much I expect it? Or is this pure nihilism, the signature artistic harbinger of the century of Freud and Sartre? Whatever "riddles" Mahler said could only be solved by understanding his previous symphonies, they are not riddles that are there to beguile us. They are there to challenge us to our very core and make us ask, "Why would someone create such a disturbing work of art as this?"

Thomas Sanderling is nowadays considered a pretty obscure conductor, but his recording of the 6th with the St. Petersburg Phil fresh out of the Soviet era on an obscure audiophile label is a convincing one. However, I don't have as many gushing reserves of praise as Duggan and others seem to have for it. No doubt, the playing is top-of-the-shop with the iron arms and lungs of the Russian players delivering superbly. And Sanderling's conducting really has narrative- it's not just a bunch of histrionics like how Solti and Bernstein can tend towards in this symphony. But subtlety is still begged for in many parts. One can only hear so many blaring trumpets and smashing bass drums. The Russian playing has robustness, but not enough flexibility for me. Nonetheless, with the clarity and realism of the sound and the idiomatic nature of the interpretation, this is an easy recommendation. Whenever I want to hear the real spirit of the _Tragic_, though, I'll always go for Barbirolli, which is like staring down a massive void.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18
Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Symphony in C, Jeux d'enfants & Debussy: Danses for Harp

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/ Piano Concerto in G major/ Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

First Choice
Building a Library
May 2005
First Choice
Winner - 20th-Century Concerto
Gramophone Awards
1999
Winner - 20th-Century Concerto
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Merl

Brahms 1st in the hands of Walter, as I drive through the Scottish snow.


----------



## Paulby

A fine start to Monday









Beethoven 4th Piano Concerto 
Pierre-laurent Aimard
Chamber Orchestra of Europe 
Niklaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

*In memory of Mirella Freni, Italian Prima Donna, 27 February 1935 - 9 February 2020*



Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Thomas Allen (Eugene Onegin), Mirella Freni (Tatyana), Anne Sofie von Otter (Olga), Neil Shicoff (Lensky), Rosemary Lang (Larina), Ruthild Engert (Filipyevna), Paata Burchuladze (Gremin)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, James Levine


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphonies 6 & 'Unfinished' - Anima Eterna, Immerseel.

A very interesting 'Unfinished' more dramatic with a little less warmth probably down to the changes in the edition used by Immerseel when compared with the old Brahms edition that was used for many years.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Bagatelles l'intégrale

Complete Bagatelles

Tanguy de Williencourt (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely performances from the ASMF under Neville Narriner.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Barbirolli.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part four this afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.1 in B-flat K207 (1773):










Symphony no.21 in A K134 (1772):
Symphony no.22 in C K162 (1773):
Symphony no.23 in D K181 (1773):
Symphony no.24 in B-flat K182 (1773):
Symphony no.25 in G-minor K183 (1773):
Symphony no.26 in E-flat K184 (1773):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_Concertone_ in C for two violins and orchestra K190 (1774):


----------



## Rogerx

Carulli & Molino: Guitar Concertos

Pepe Romero (guitar)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Iona Brown
Recorded: 1989-06-23
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London

Carulli: Guitar Concerto in A
Carulli: Guitar Concerto in E Minor
Molino, F: Guitar Concerto in E Minor
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261


----------



## Enthusiast

Exceptional! Zehetmair's lyrical, soaring Brahms concerto and a similarly lyrical chamber orchestra sized Schumann 4, both come with an enthusiasm and panache that make them doubly hard to resist. The Brahms is one of my few favourites for that great concerto.


----------



## Helgi

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*
Mariss Jansons w/Bavarian Radio SO










*Bruckner: Mass in E minor & Motets*
Stephen Layton w/Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Haydn wanted to compose an oratory after he had heard the Messiah of Handel in London.
This version is in English, a German version was made later when Haydn returned to Germany.
To be honest, I think this recording is the most attractive one I know.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> Haydn wanted to compose an oratory after he had heard the Messiah of Handel in London.
> This version is in English, a German version was made later when Haydn returned to Germany.
> To be honest, I think this recording is the most attractive one I know.


Beecham did a great Creation in English ...


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Beecham did a great Creation in English ...


TOMMY ?????

I could only find the The Seasons


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589/: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'
Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'/

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> TOMMY ?????
> 
> I could only find the The Seasons


Indeed, Tommy. My dad's mate.

But you are also right about it being the Seasons that he made a great recording of. The creation in English seems to be rarer and all I can offer as an alternative is McCreesh (which is pretty good). There are plenty of special ones in German.


----------



## Enthusiast

Coincidentally, I've also been listening to Schubert 9 like Rogerx (who has written 6 - the Little - but means the Great 9, I think). One of the first LPs I bought was Boult conducting the LPO in this work. It was a work he really excelled at - this one is very good with some glorious moments.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rtnrlfy

Brahms for a good start on a Monday:


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps it was the little bit of Cherubini on the Boult disc that led me here (it includes the Symphony in D as well as the Chant) ...


----------



## Paulby

Brahms violin concerto and Schumann symphony #4
Isabella Steinbacher


----------



## sbmonty

My first careful listen to these gems.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "The Bartered Bride" (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Dvorak - Piano Trio #1, Op. 21 (The Chungs/London)
Novak - In the Tatra Mountains (Falletta/Naxos)*


----------



## D Smith

Verdi; Don Carlo. Mirella Freni, Jose Carreras, Fiorenza Cossotto, Karajan. Live broadcast from Salzburg 1976. Remembering Mirella Freni.


----------



## Malx

Like others before me, in memoriam Mirella Freni:

Puccini, Madama Butterfly - Freni, Carreras, Berganza, Pons, Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli.
Act I from Butterfly's enterance.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Beethoven 7 but a superb Brahms 3 is what stands out most. Richly dark and strong with stormy moments and flashes of sunlight! As always you can hear what a great band the LPO was back then and how much they loved working with Tennstedt.


----------



## Bourdon

*Italia Mia*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130050


*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
- Nouvelles Suites

*Claude Debussy*
- Hommage à Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2001


----------



## Paulby

Just been watching Beethoven symphonies 8 & 6 on Sky Arts on Demand
Sir Simon Rattle and Berlin Phil


----------



## Jacck

*William Levi Dawson - Negro Folk Symphony*
The American Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Paulby

Mitsuko Uchida plays Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and its Chief Conductor, Mariss Jansons. From BBC proms 2013


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Various pieces including Concerto No 2 for two pianos BWV 1061* - Artur Schnabel with Karl Ulrich Schnabel*, LSO, Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Out of the 27 performances I have in my notes, this is easily in the top 3. Tennstedt really brought out tons of details that Beethoven put in the score, and it all sounded very fresh. It brought out the air conductor inside me several times, and I appreciate any classical music that demands some kind of physical response from me. The applause at the end of this live performance is well deserved.


This post led to my search through my boxes (I don't have enough shelves and quite a few of my favourite records are in boxes) leading to quite a lot of my listening today. Was it this performance? Great, isn't it?


----------



## bharbeke

Enthusiast,

It probably is the same performance. On Spotify, it is paired with the Coriolan Overture, but it is listed as "A BBC Recording."


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> Enthusiast,
> 
> It probably is the same performance. On Spotify, it is paired with the Coriolan Overture, but it is listed as "A BBC Recording."


I suspect this is the disc bharbeke is referring to, recordings made in 1990 for the Symphony in the Royal Albert Hall and 1992 at the Royal festival Hall for the Overture. 
I don't know if the recordings on the legends disc are the same concerts.


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> This post led to my search through my boxes (I don't have enough shelves and quite a few of my favourite records are in boxes) leading to quite a lot of my listening today. Was it this performance? Great, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 130055


This is what I said about those Beethoven performances in Part 12 of my Beethoven cycle reviews.....
_*
....' The first of these is an incandescent, well recorded 1st Symphony but even better is a stunning 5th with power galore and and taken at a very brisk clip for Tennstedt. The finale is immense and it naturally brings the house down. Make no bones about it, this is a magnificent 5th that you should try and hear it, regardless of the odd moment of dodgy ensemble.'*_


----------



## bharbeke

Looking at a review by Nick Breckenfield on classicalsource.com, it appears that the BBC Legends performance comes from a Proms show, while the one I heard was what Malx linked to above.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

After a brief foray into jazz (Ahmad Jamal, who gave a stupendously great performance at the Kennedy Center in DC last Saturday night), back to Brahms. I'd been waiting for this to arrive for weeks and it was well worth the wait.










Next up - and the real reason for the holdup in shipping - this recording of choral works by Finzi:


----------



## bharbeke

Merl said:


> This is what I said about those Beethoven performances in Part 12 of my Beethoven cycle reviews.....
> _*
> ....' The first of these is an incandescent, well recorded 1st Symphony but even better is a stunning 5th with power galore and and taken at a very brisk clip for Tennstedt. The finale is immense and it naturally brings the house down. Make no bones about it, this is a magnificent 5th that you should try and hear it, regardless of the odd moment of dodgy ensemble.'*_


That is the review that made me check out Tennstedt in the first place. You had also recommended his 9th. Is that the one with Lucia Popp, or are there multiple recordings with Tennstedt and the LPO of the 9th, too?


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets opus 18 nos. 4-6









Eybler Quartet *

Day two of my Beethoven quartet listening journey, finishing off the opus 18 quartets today, HIP would not be my first choice but I would happily listen to these recordings again.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## xankl

Finding this engaging but it will take me multiple further listenings to develop a considered opinion.








but next I'll move to one I know I like


----------



## Red Terror

Rtnrlfy said:


> After a brief foray into jazz (Ahmad Jamal, who gave a stupendously great performance at the Kennedy Center in DC last Saturday night), back to Brahms. I'd been waiting for this to arrive for weeks and it was well worth the wait.


The Brahms recording is tremendous.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part five tonight with the bassoon concerto and symphonies 27-30, concluding tomorrow morning with the others.

Bassoon Concerto in B-flat K191 (1774):










Symphony no.27 in G K199 (1773):
Symphony no.28 in C K200 (prob. 1773 or 1774):
Symphony no.29 in A K201 (1774):
Symphony no.30 in D K202 (1774):








***

Symphony [_no.51_] in D K121/207a - overture to the opera _La finta giardiniera_ K196 plus finale (prob. 1774 or 1775):
Symphony [_no.52_] in D K102/213c - overture to the opera _Il re pastore_ K208 plus finale (prob. 1775):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Violin Concerto no.2 in D K211 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.3 in G K216 (1775):


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> That is the review that made me check out Tennstedt in the first place. You had also recommended his 9th. Is that the one with Lucia Popp, or are there multiple recordings with Tennstedt and the LPO of the 9th, too?


Having delved further it looks like both discs feature the same recording - the one bharbeke listened to was recorded on the 30th of August 1990 (proms time) - I checked the BBC records for the prom that evening and the conductor is Tennstedt and the programme includes Beethovens 5th along with the Weber Oberon Overture.

Now I can sleep easy!


----------



## Malx

Henri Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 'Le Double' - BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.
Another composer I should play more often - this is a fine work.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wallfisch/Jarvi/SNO performing Divertimento and Sinfonia Concertante by Prokofiev.

Works from a Chandos recording I have frequently mentioned before......superb performances and recording of music that reminds me how marvellous Prokofiev can be!


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> That is the review that made me check out Tennstedt in the first place. You had also recommended his 9th. Is that the one with Lucia Popp, or are there multiple recordings with Tennstedt and the LPO of the 9th, too?


There's a few Tennstedt 9ths. The one I recommended isn't the Popp recording from 1992 it's the one with Jane Eaglen and the LPO from 1991.
.


----------



## eljr

This record celebrates the music of Latvian composer Ēriks Ešenvalds. ... Richard Nance is Director of Choral Activities and conductor of the Choir of the West and Choral Union at Pacific Lutheran University.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite*

This came in today. I like how the Stattskapelle sounds in this music. And cover reminds me that I'm not the only one who takes bad pictures.


----------



## bharbeke

Merl said:


> There's a few Tennstedt 9ths. The one I recommended isn't the Popp recording from 1992 it's the one with Jane Eaglen and the LPO from 1991.
> .


Spotify does not have that one, but YouTube does. Guess I'll just have to listen to two 9ths.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite*
> 
> This came in today. I like how the Stattskapelle sounds in this music.  And cover reminds me that I'm not the only one who takes bad pictures.


The Dresden Staatskapelle is just about the perfect orchestra for this music. Though I'd love to hear the Vienna Philharmonic really take to it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 8*

*Symphony No. 7*
Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

As we near the end of Mahler's second major stage of composing, we briefly look back and marvel on how convincing the 5th and 6th really are in terms of _pure music_. Sure, the extramusical associations we've given them do lend to their understanding (and are perhaps unwarranted), but, even shorn of "meaning," we see just how brilliant Mahler was at crafting colorful, ingenious music within structural innovations that team up to produce artistic realms that had never been created before. Now that we have come to the 7th, we have once more to consider Mahler's intentions- but not from the philosophical standpoint that we have been. Arguably for the first time, the 7th sees Mahler declaring that he couldn't care less about throwing open the floodgates of the cosmos. This is the purest non-programmatic music he would ever write, but it is also some of his most evocative. I find it hard to believe that Mahler was not influenced heavily by the rising "impressionist" prowess of Debussy and Ravel when he concocted this outlandish, quirky, hilarious, atmospheric, contemplative, boisterous potpourri of musical buffoonery. This symphony sees him rise to his highest mastery of orchestration yet, and it's easy to argue that its structure is also something totally new. Here, we don't get the drastically overhauled classical homage that we get in the 6th, or the painstaking march towards glory that we find in the 5th. The 7th is an unabashed, big 'ol hodgepodge that features a fairly conventional opening movement and scherzo, but also includes two totally abstract "Night Music" movements, composed in free form and not adhering to any established genre, meant to conjure up nocturnal imagery in the listener's mind. Make no bones about it- Mahler is having fun here. He had recently undergone a period of compositional drought, and, when the distinctive intoned opening rhythm came to him while rowing on an Alpine lake, it sure seems like he figured, "Why not let it all out? Maybe the best way to solve a dry spell is to open up the springs of untapped creativity, and not worry about whether it all fits together or not." It's a very similar spirit to Melville's _Moby-Dick_: it's an artist having the time of his life, playing around, experimenting, manipulating the language to strut his stuff. And as we'll see, this is the last opportunity he gave himself to have fun.

But that's also why the 7th is often shunned- it just doesn't have the same dramatic coherence of his previous works. Though there is a sort of "darkness to light" narrative going on here, it's not so helpful to think of it as such. There's only so much a conductor can do to try to fit together a masterfully-developed, Wagnerian first movement with Spanish serenade music, grotesque dances, sinister foreshadowings of Bartokian "night music," and raucous barn hoedowns; all tied together with a healthy dose of cowbells, church bells, mandolins, guitars, and tenorhorns. This is a showpiece for orchestra, so if we try to see a common thread in all the movements and try to analyze the off-the-wall finale as a profound wrap-up, we're missing the point. So, when you listen, revel in the jaw-dropping palette that Mahler coaxes out of his forces, producing a kind of chiaroscuro that no other work really matches. Enjoy the moments of rapturous beauty, such as the famous harp glissando moment at the heart of the first movement's development and the bucolic trio sections of the scherzo. Enjoy what Mahler offers us in the _Nachtmusik_ movements- a demonstration of the unlimited possibilities of timbre and layering of colors. And that crazy finale, well...buckle up, put all thoughts of intellectualism or profundity to rest, and have the time of your life. Mahler's taking us on a roller coaster. In an amusement park, we don't try to rationalize everything. So it should be here. Welcome to Mahler's carnival of sound. Step right up and enjoy the heck out of it.

Kubelik conceptualizes the work very similar to how I see it, and thus he gets his ensemble to play with sonic voluptuousness in mind first and foremost. The playing of the Bavarian Radio Symphony is not as polished as the big-name ensembles, but they sure do have a lot more fun with this music than the premier orchestras, who often just don't when to lighten up. The folksy twang in the woodwinds, the snappy dance rhythms, the attentive representation of all the garishness and sensuality in the score...this is a definitive version for me, more bright-faced than Klemperer and more relaxed than Abbado.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. in D-min. on:


----------



## starthrower

A bit late to the party but I just got around to picking up this set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Christian Zacharias (piano) performing; Schubert: Piano Sonatas.

D.958 and D960


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Fuchs: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

WDR Sinfonieorchester Koeln, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## 13hm13

Lovely CC#2 from little-know Russian cellist/composer ....








Karl Davydov Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Pieces for Cello and Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'

Louis Lortie (piano & direction)

Orchestre Symphonique de Québec.

Not as usual on his lifetime commitment toward Chandos records, nervelessness topnotch .


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Bartók

Julien Libeer (piano)

Bach, J S: French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV816
Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89
Bartók: Piano Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14


----------



## Enthusiast

As I read through the thread I saw this reply was not needed.


----------



## Paulby




----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Mireille

Mirella Freni (Mireille), Alain Vanzo (Vincent), José Van Dam (Ourrias), Gabriel Bacquier (Maître Ramon), Jane Rhodes (Taven), Christine Barbaux (Vincenette), Marc Vento (Ambroise)

Orchestre et Choeurs du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi Oboe Concertos RV 447, RV 450, RV 451, RV 453, RV 455, RV 457, RV 463
Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Helgi

Currently seeking out recordings with Jessye Norman:










*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Jessye Norman and Jon Vickers
Colin Davis w/LSO
1982


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in the early 1990s, this was apparently Julian Bream's fifth recording of the Rodrigo concerto. I don't know the others, but this performance is wonderfully poetic and Rattle and the CBSO add to its attractions with a marvellously lucid rendering of the orchestral part.

The team are equally at home in the charming Arnold concerto and in Takemitsu's _To the Edge of Dream_. An excellent disc, well worth discovering.


----------



## Jacck

*J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor*
Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs

the more I listen to the mass over the years, the greater it becomes. Indeed, a contender for the greatest composition ever written


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: English Suite No.2 in A minor, BWV 807. Martha Argerich.

Just started:










*Henri Dutilleux*: Symphony No.2, "Le double". Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Works for piano and orchestra

Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra/ Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments/ Movements for Piano & Orchestra/ Petrushka
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## canouro

*Claudio Monteverdi- Selva Morale E Spirituale*
Ensemble Elyma , Gabriel Garrido


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.29 in B-flat major, op.106, the "Hammerklavier". Maurizio Pollini. Amazing performance.

& now:









*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata Fragment in F-sharp minor, D571. András Schiff. Very beautiful music, though I am not crazy about the recorded sound. Sounds like a toy piano, almost.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 6 in D major*

All round this is an excellet set of Dvorak's last four symphonies and quite a bargain.

Maybe not the best version of the 6th you will hear, but still competitive at the price.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with the treasures from my collection that I dug out yesterday: a glorious Brahms 1 from Tennstedt. I went through quite a long period of getting nearly any live Tennstedt recordings (so much better than his studio ones) that I could find. Judging by my listening over yesterday and now today I was right to ... so many of these are among the few great performances of the past and in quite good sound, too.









Edit - I forgot to mention the Martinu. It is quite different to any other accounts that I know but it works really well.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet and Trio

Thea King (clarinet), Clifford Benson (piano), Karine Georgian (cello)

Gabrieli String Quartet

Gramophone Magazine July 2019

This is a darker, more introverted take than many, but it has its own riches. One is made particularly aware of long lines, and of their exquisite polyphonic interweaving, yet there are plenty of telling 'vocal' touches too.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Found this on vinyl secondhand not too long ago... great way to start the morning!


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Red Terror said:


> The Brahms recording is tremendous.


It IS. I've played some of the pieces on the recording so I'm hoping to find some time this weekend to sit with the CD and the score and soak it in even more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part six this afternoon/early evening.

_Adagio_ for violin and orchestra in E K261 (1776):
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major, K. 218 (1775):
_Rondo no.1_ for violin and orchestra in B-flat K269 (by 1777):
Violin Concerto no.5 in A K219 (1775):










_Serenade no.6_ [_Serenata notturna_] in D for strings and timpani K239 (1776):
_March_ in D K249 (1776):
_Serenade no.7_ [_Haffner_] in D K250 (1776):










Piano Concerto no.6 in B-flat K238 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.8 [_Lützow_] in C K246 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.9 in E-flat K271 (1777):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130080


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 25 
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op. 40
Capriccio brilliant, op. 22

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet op.59 no.3
String Quartet op.95

Gewandhaus Quartet


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A sharp turn from the Hummel concerti with which I started the day... a work by Ravel with which I'm completely unfamiliar. (again on vinyl)


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Chanson perpétuelle & Mélodies

Jessye Norman, Michel Dalberto, Ronald Patterson, Salvatore Sansalone, Jean-Pierre Pigerre, Lane Anderson

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Armin Jordan.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

More live Tennstedt. The Mozart is good if a little old fashioned. I don't suppose I would buy the disc for it but am usually glad to hear it. The Dvorak is very good, too!


----------



## Bourdon

*De Lalande*


----------



## Enthusiast

This CD of Hindemith's 4th and Bartok's 5th quartets gives quite short measure but with playing and music this intense (and these are very exciting and atmospheric performances) I'm not sure more is called for.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Preludes

Alexandre Tharaud (Steinway piano)

BBC Music Magazine August 2008

Conceiving the 24 Preludes as an uninterrupted whole, and complementing them with some all-too-rare Mompou miniatures, Alexandre Tharaud has recorded a breathtaking disc.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: 7 Fantasien, Op. 116.


----------



## Paulby

Isabelle Faust and Bach always a pleasure


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Unter der Erde" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
C. Schumann - Romances for Violin & Piano, Op.22 (Krstic/Arte Nova)
Raff - Aus Thuringen (Edlinger/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Marinera

*d'Anglebert - Lully. Pièces de clavecin et airs d'après M. de Lully*
Café Zimmermann set, disks 15 & 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet op. 105 before making lungemos for dinner. That's "mashed lungs"  Norwegian haggis thing that my wife loves and I kind of like after adding some mushrooms. It's a hit!


----------



## Guest

Rimsky-Korsakov, Symphony No 1, Jarvi, Gotherburg










Wow! What a delight. Sort of alike a classical symphony with flamboyant orchestration. Really infectious performance and beautiful recording.

Also listened to Rimsky-Korsakov's Tsar Saltan Suite, Jarvi Scottish on Chandos. Just wonderful


----------



## Enthusiast

This was issued as a freebie with the BBC Music magazine. As I don't get the mag I had to buy it on eBay. It is perhaps not to be expected but it is actually a fine performance with excellent soloists and some good interpretive insights. It earns its place on my shelves next to Haitink, Horenstein, Boulez, Klemperer, Walter, Kubelik and others!


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 130089
> 
> String quartet op. 105 before making lungemos for dinner. That's "mashed lungs"  Norwegian haggis thing that my wife loves and I kind of like after adding some mushrooms. It's a hit!


^ I clicked a "like" but this is for the music, not the lungemos!


----------



## Itullian

Enjoying this new set. What a bargain it is.
Beautiful sound and playing.


----------



## Bourdon

Vasks said:


> *Suppe - Overture to "Unter der Erde" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
> C. Schumann - Romances for Violin & Piano, Op.22 (Krstic/Arte Nova)
> Raff - Aus Thuringen (Edlinger/Marco Polo)*


 One Suppé keeps the doctor away,suppe is an entirely different thing.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Saw this mentioned in the Durufle discussion in the composer guestbooks so added it to my Idagio queue - stellar stuff, especially cranked up.


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


> Een Suppé keeps the doctor away,suppe is an entirely different thing.


lungemos mushroom suppé


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

A Pastoral Symphony ( no.3)
Symphony no.4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130093


*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

Prelude in E flat major
Ciaccona in E flat major
Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major
Prelude in D minor
Fugue in D minor
Sonata in A minor, "L'Infidèle"

Jakob Lindberg, lute

2006


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to live Tennstedt ... one of his many recordings of the Choral, some say the best.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This was issued as a freebie with the BBC Music magazine. As I don't get the mag I had to buy it on eBay. It is perhaps not to be expected but it is actually a fine performance with excellent soloists and some good interpretive insights. It earns its place on my shelves next to Haitink, Horenstein, Boulez, Klemperer, Walter, Kubelik and others!
> 
> View attachment 130091


Karen Cargill is excellent in Mahler - I recall a concert in St Andrews when she sang Kindentotenlieder with SCO under Robin Ticciati it was as enjoyable as that set of songs can be.


----------



## Paulby

Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Dimace

This one is the ONLY available recording of *Thalberg's Pianokonzert*, my dear friends. Responsible for this great CD is the best Thalberg performer in the word and one of the most significant romantic piano players in the world: The GREAT (and former teacher of mine) *Dr. Pr. Francesco Nicolosi of Thalberg's Institut of Naples* (Italy) Super romantic music, super interpretation, everything TOP! (bargain CD)


----------



## bharbeke

I was very pleased with the Popp/Tennstedt/LPO performance of Beethoven's "Choral" symphony (2007 release, sunbeam cover). I did not notice Lucia Popp in particular, but the male soloist who sings first in the fourth movement was great.


----------



## Itullian

For you Haydn fans. I found a real gem.
Beautifully done , great sound.
Terrific bargain.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 39 & 40 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.
Disc one from the box below.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Helgi

Asrael: heard it for the first time last night – wow. The one I saw/heard was live with BPO and Kirill Petrenko.


----------



## Helgi

Today's listening was all Jessye Norman until I turned to Brahms symphonies:










*R. Strauss: 4 Last Songs*
Jessye Norman
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur










*Mahler: Kindentotenlieder*
Jessye Norman
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa










*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Jessye Norman, John Shirley-Quirk
RCO, Bernard Haitink

Then Brahms symphony No. 1 and 4 with BPO and Karajan, and again No. 4 with Paavo Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen while making dinner, and currently watching yet another Brahms No. 4 with the Berlin Philharmonic and Andris Nelsons, live on DCH from 2013 I think it was. All of them great!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dvorak Symphony 1.


----------



## Eramire156

*One Rasumovsky, two Rasumovsky*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.7, Op. 59 no. 1 "Rasumovsky" 
String Quartet no.8, Op. 59 no. 2 "Rasumovsky" 









Julliard String Quartet*

Day three of the Beethoven Quartet journey, while the Eybler opus 18 was new to me, for the Rasumovsky I chose an old favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

I put this in my car stereo, and it not only refused to play it, it refused to eject it. I finally got it out a couple hours, later, but, shucks, everybody's a critic.

Anyway, I like the way that the vocals don't dominate the accompaniment; I can appreciate what's going on in the background.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I've started listening to Bach's Cantatas, something i have neglected/avoided doing for so long. You can expect to hear back from me here in about four years when i've finished them all! :angel::tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: 10 Intermezzi from opp. 76, 116, 117, 118 & 119. Glenn Gould. This is a phenomenal recording and one I just got on CD, finally, for the first time. The music is a favorite of mine that is very close to my heart.

"It's the sexiest interpretation of Brahms' Intermezzi you've ever heard-and I really think it is perhaps the best piano playing I have done." - Glenn Gould


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dulova Harps On said:


> I've started listening to Bach's Cantatas, something i have neglected/avoided doing for so long. You can expect to hear back from me here in about four years when i've finished them all! :angel::tiphat:


There was a time I put my neck in traction for 30 minutes a night (one of those doctor's shots in the dark that really didn't do much), and I took that time to listen to one Bach cantata every night. I was surprised at how different I felt after all that (I think it took a few months). Bach has a way of taking every problem you will face and in the end turning it into hope.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Haydn: Symphonies 60, 61, 62, 66. Adam Fischer Austro Hungarian










Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Tennstedt, London Philharmonic. Thanks to whoever mentioned this earlier. This is a fantastic performance, I heard things in the 2nd movement that were new to me. The sound is a bit murky (it's a live recording) but listenable.










Scott: Piano Concerto and Symphony 4. Howard Shelly, Brabbins, BBC Philharmonic. I loved the sparkly concerto and the symphony was impressionistic and evocative.










Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2. Doric String Quartet. Hard to decide between this and the Pavel Haas which is the best of the Janacek masterpieces. I'll just enjoy both.










Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani. Maurice Durufle, Georges Pretre. This remains the best recording I've heard of his work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Piano Concerto No.1 in G minor, op.25. Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Herbert Blomstedt, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra. Thibaudet as soloist is dazzling with very clean technique. Blomstedt's conducting is great, if understated, as always. And the Gewandhaus is the ultimate orchestra for Mendelssohn, he conducted them himself for years. All this leads me to question why this recording has never left much impression on me before, but I am enjoying it very much now. A great concerto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130107


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 806-811

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 9*

*Symphony No. 8 "Symphony of a Thousand"*
Jascha Horenstein/London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Chorus, Emanuel School Boys' Choir; soloists include Agnus Giebel, Helen Watts

So we come to the most ambitious, most inflated, and most maligned of them all. All artists have that one work that it seems all their life's toil is but a footnote to. No doubt Mahler believed the 8th to be that work. But as always, we must consider the events leading to the conception of this extraoadinary creation. Throughout the process of writing, preparing, and debuting the 8th; Mahler's life changed drastically. He began it in an uplifted state of mind, determined to present the greatest statement yet of his metaphysical wanderings. By the time it was all said and done, the first signs of the "temptation of fate" that Mahler always feared would come to fruition in his life were appearing. He was diagnosed with a heart condition that could lead to unexpected death any time. And he had come to the crushing realization that Alma was having an affair with the famed architect Walter Gropius. In a flash, tragedy had come knocking at the door with a vengeance; tempting Mahler to put it all on the line and try his hand at horizons that even he had not imagined traversing. Still holding onto his belief in the reconciling power of love, Mahler dedicated the 8th to Alma, hoping that his great passions would not at this point be suppressed. Regardless, as we know by now, we see the true breadth of his passions through his art, and in this 8th, this sky-splitting amalgam of an epic, we see passion at its most unfiltered and its most visceral.

We need to know, above all else, that the 8th abandons all conceptions of the "symphony" as Mahler's world knew it. The 7th stretched a lot of definitions, but the 8th simply blots them out of the dictionary. This work is comprised of only two movements totalling an hour and a half (about an hour of which is taken up by the second movement, making it technically the longest symphonic movement in standard repertoire). Mahler demands his greatest quantity of forces yet and expects them all to play and sing their hearts out in order to serve his vision. Mahler was simply too big to stick to a single, linear idea; and thus his first movement is based off the antique Christian hymn _Veni, Creator Spiritus_, and the vast second movement, which is essentially a cantata or operetta in itself, represents the wild humanistic philosophy of Goethe's _Faust_, culminating in a hymn of praise to the "Eternal Feminine" of love which "draws us from on high." Simply put- there is just too much to analyze in this music for a proper examination here. The 8th is really one of those theatrical events that needs to be experienced firsthand in order to get an idea of what Mahler really intended. There was certainly great wisdom in taking such an extended break from program music in order to hone his musical chops. Now, in returning to his early style, a lifetime's worth of fervent questing is reflected in the great anthems of the massed choirs to _Come, creator spirit!_ and _Reach the light through our senses!_ Though the _Faust_ cantata emphasizes dramatic monologues and scene-painting, the first movement I see as the more brilliant composition in its effortless alternation of massive heaven-storming and intimate contemplation. And then, as we travel through the expanses of _Faust_, experiencing everything from impending doom to sublime revelations, we start to get a taste of the true state of transience that this great artist's soul possessed. To him, no truth was set in stone. Though he longed for permanence, his art could not have been what it was without his constant groping for light amidst blackness. The final climax may be designed to lift our souls up into the noumenal realm with its affirmation of love as the final answer, but don't be deceived...this is not Mahler's final answer. In his last years, in the anguished waning of his time on earth, he was to produce two more staggering masterpieces. And these works were to fully usher in the 20th century that his previous works had only pointed towards.

To be honest, I don't care for the 8th. Notice how I avoided placing any personal opinions in the words above. I doubt that any performance could really do Mahler's lofty mission justice and make it appeal to my sensibilities. That being said, this was the only time in the Mahler Journey that I was willing to sacrifice sound quality, since I had heard that this live cough-fest Horenstein recording was a moment of transcendence on record. Surely, he ties the work together magnificently and his singers give it their all. The recording picks up everything from the guttural organ pedal to the strumming of the mandolins and glistening of the harps. And his "Chorus Mysticus" climax, anchored by bass drum rolls that sound like the heavens being torn asunder, makes you feel ready to levitate. It's the kind of event that I find unlikely to be repeated in modern times due to our reluctance to really let loose with the recklessness that Mahler demands.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim

Violin Concerto in G minor, Op.3/violin Concerto in D minor, Op.11

Suyoen Kim (violin)

Staatskapelle Weimar, Michael Halász


----------



## Rogerx

Dussek - 3 Piano Sonatas

Piano Sonata No. 18 Op. 44 in E flat major/ Piano Sonata No. 24 Op. 61 in F sharp minor 'Elegie Harmonique'/
Piano Sonata No. 26 Op. 64 in A flat major
Markus Becker (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Presto Classical 7th February 2020

Chailly and the Filarmonica della Scala fight Cherubini's corner with a fervour which rivals Beethoven's own, and their advocacy is well worth hearing even if you already have other versions of the Symphony in your library...And despite the relatively large modern-instrument forces, there's a very Classical sensibility behind the phrasing, tempi and clarity of texture

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Still reflecting on the recent death of French horn virtuoso Barry Tuckwell, and so popped into the SONY CD deck London Classics 410 284-2, Tuckwell's recording of the four Mozart concerti.

















The music was stunning, as always. One of my finest remembrances from listening to recordings all these years is my first hearing of this disc, the rich, brassy sound of Tuckwell's horn as it makes it first entrance in the opening work on the disc, the Horn Concerto No. 1. Each of the works is exemplary and the sound never fails. A horn recording to treasure. A desert island disc for sure.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Karen Cargill is excellent in Mahler - I recall a concert in St Andrews when she sang Kindentotenlieder with SCO under Robin Ticciati it was as enjoyable as that set of songs can be.


Yes she is. Quite a remarkable voice.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ no 14.


----------



## Paulby

Sibelius 2nd Symphony John Barbirolli and the Hallé Orchestra

Possibly my favourite recording of one of my favourite symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven SQ no 14.


Who's performing Captain?


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Jon Vickers (Otello), Mirella Freni (Desdemona), Peter Glossop (Iago), Aldo Bottion (Cassio), Michel Senechal (Rodrigo), Jose van Dam (Lodovico), Mario Machi (Montano), Stefania Malagù (Emilia), Hans Helm (Un Araldo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Who's performing Captain?


Juilliard SQ!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A thrillingly dramatic version of _Sheherazade_ if with some controversial tempo choices, the third movement much slower than we are used to hearing and the finale taken at break neck speed. I'm not sure it's how I would always want to hear the work, but it's undeniably exciting.

Couplings are Borodin's _In the Steppes of Central Asia_ and Balakirev's _Islamey_.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


>


Ohh. 10 likes! Thanks for posting


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Rituel in memoriam Maderna. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra. Awesome. Reminds me of Webern op.6


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part seven this morning/early afternoon.

Oboe Concerto in C K. 314 (1777 or 1778):










Symphony no.31 [_Paris_] in D K297 (1778):
Symphony no.32 [_Overture in the Italian Style_] in G K318 (1779):
Symphony no.33 in B-flat K319 (1779):
Symphony no.34 in C K338 (1780):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Concerto in C for flute, harp and orchestra K299 (1778):
Flute Concerto no.1 in G K313 (1778):










_March no.1_ in D K335 (1779):
_Serenade_ no.9 [_Posthorn_] in D K320 (1779):
_March no.2_ in D K335 (1779):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 gives us the seventh and eighth symphonies. The performances are of a high standard, though they maybe not top recommendations. Still, at the price, this is a very good way of acquiring all Dvorak's later symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Symphony No. 1

Solistes Européens Luxembourg, Christoph König


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Van Cliburn, Kirill Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony. My CD is the MHS bootleg rather than the RCA Red Seal original, but the music is all the same. I love this performance. Cliburn, through his deep lyricism, somehow makes the music sound like something more "relevant" and modern than what I usually hear in Tchaikovsky. I suppose the tension of the times in which it was recorded may factor into this as well, an American pianist with a Soviet conductor during the height of the Cold War. Anyone who knows this recording know's it's magical, so I have nothing more to say but that I really love and enjoy the music where Tchaikovsky normally leaves me cold.


----------



## rice

Lyapunov's transcendental etudes


----------



## Helgi

More Brahms No. 4 for me, this time the legendary Kleiber Vienna recording:










*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Carlos Kleiber w/Vienna Philharmonic

Wish he had done all four of them.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.7 in B-flat major, op.83, second of the "War Sonatas" trilogy. Maurizio Pollini. Whyy did Pollini not record more Prokofiev?! What a performance!!



Helgi said:


> More Brahms No. 4 for me, this time the legendary Kleiber Vienna recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
> Carlos Kleiber w/Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> Wish he had done all four of them.


I need this. I absolutely love the Kleiber/Vienna Beethoven 5 & 7, and Schubert 3 & 8.


----------



## Bigbang

flamencosketches said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No.7 in B-flat major, op.83, second of the "War Sonatas" trilogy. Maurizio Pollini. Whyy did Pollini not record more Prokofiev?! What a performance!!
> 
> I need this. I absolutely love the Kleiber/Vienna Beethoven 5 & 7, and Schubert 3 & 8.


I have two copies of Kleiber Brahms 4 and it is better (remastering) on my cd with Schubert 8. I am inclined to say it is impressive and very powerful where I have never thought the Kleiber Beethoven 5th is somehow that great, but then again, it is hard to make Beethoven 5 sound terrible so I find I like my many 5th in my collection.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Albrecht Mayer: Lost and Found

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Fiala, J: Concerto For English Horn And Orchestra In C Major
Hoffmeister: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In C Major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In F Major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor


----------



## Enthusiast

Bigbang said:


> I have two copies of Kleiber Brahms 4 and it is better (remastering) on my cd with Schubert 8. I am inclined to say it is impressive and very powerful where I have never thought the Kleiber Beethoven 5th is somehow that great, but then again, it is hard to make Beethoven 5 sound terrible so I find I like my many 5th in my collection.


As usual we all differ - even when it comes down to a particular conductor in a particular period of his career: I value his two DG Beethoven symphonies very highly. The Brahms 4 has its merits but is a little too slick to make my top favourite lists for this work - Brahms has more of a heart than this and there are just so many recordings that deliver that, some along with a Kleiberieque excitement. And I don't really like the Schubert disc very much at all: the Unfinished is OK but there are many recordings that are as good as it or better and I don't like his 3rd very much at all (I feel he didn't really get what this simple and lovely work needs). The Schubert disc has always been popular (if not always with critics) and I have long wondered why.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 3 on....








Ditters von Dittersdorf, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Bohumil Gregor ‎- 6 Sinfonies Exprimant - Les Metamorphoses D' Ovide
Label: Supraphon ‎- 11 0579-2 032
Format: 2 × CD, Album
Country: Czechoslovakia
Released: 1989


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Wonderful playing,these variations sound really fine.Not only the playing is wonderful,these variations deserve more attention

Ingrid Haebler Piano

Variations,KV.398/416-KV.455-KV.500-KV.573-KV.613
RondoKV.511
Eine Kleine Gigue KV.574
Rondo KV.485


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130122


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suite in G minor, BWV 995
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998
Suite in E major, BWV 1006a

Joachim Held, lute

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)

Gramophone Magazine July 2018

You can't but marvel at the sheer quality of his playing - his trills the epitome of crispness, his repeated notes sounding absurdly easy, while his command of dynamic extremes is second to none. It's impossible not to be impressed by his flair…If there's a generalisation to be made, it's perhaps that Colli is more convincing in the faster sonatas….Yet, at his finest, he is formidable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing off my sessions for remembering Tennstedt live recordings (I didn't do his Mahler) I have listened to another Dvorak 8 which came with some excellent Janacek and another Brahms 1 (but I didn't play the Schumann that couples it). I think I prefer this Dvorak 8 to the Testament BPO one but the Stuttgart Brahms 1 is probably even more amazing than this one.


----------



## Bigbang

Enthusiast said:


> As usual we all differ - even when it comes down to a particular conductor in a particular period of his career: I value his two DG Beethoven symphonies very highly. The Brahms 4 has its merits but is a little too slick to make my top favourite lists for this work - Brahms has more of a heart than this and there are just so many recordings that deliver that, some along with a Kleiberieque excitement. And I don't really like the Schubert disc very much at all: the Unfinished is OK but there are many recordings that are as good as it or better and I don't like his 3rd very much at all (I feel he didn't really get what this simple and lovely work needs). The Schubert disc has always been popular (if not always with critics) and I have long wondered why.


Name your favorite 4th of Brahms..will see if I have...I do have Solti, Sanderling,Muti, and some I cannot recall right off


----------



## Marinera

*Arvo Pärt - Da Pacem* 
Da Pacem Domine, Salve Regina, Zwei slawische Psalmen, Magnificat, An den Wassem zu Babel, Doppo la vittoria, Nunc dimittis, Littlemore Tractus
disk 1 from _Paul Hillier conducts Arvo Part _ box set


----------



## Enthusiast

Bigbang said:


> Name your favorite 4th of Brahms..will see if I have...I do have Solti, Sanderling,Muti, and some I cannot recall right off


Well I don't have a favourite Brahms 4 but I do prefer Sanderling, Abbado, Walter, Toscanini (the Testament live recording) and Kempe among others. But my saying that may not help as they are all different and were all trying to do something different with the work to what Kleiber was doing. I do think, though, they all get closer to the heart of what Brahms is about (for me, at least). So my criticism of the Kleiber, such that it is, is concerned with a lack of some of what I look for in a Brahms symphony performance. I enjoyed the Kleiber a lot more before I really fell in love with Brahms! But I do still listen to it occasionally.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130131


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos
RV 82, RV 85, RV 93, RV 425, RV 532, RV 540, RV 780

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Humoreske & Piano Sonata Op. 11

Angela Hewitt (piano)

International Record Review

Hewitt's recordings are self-sufficient without the need for comparisons, but her Schumann sonata can hold its own against Maurizio Pollini's impressive 1973 version … The best possible way to make its acquaintance


----------



## Jacck

*Richard Wagner - Parsifal*
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Richard Wagner - Parsifal*
> Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


I have that one on vinyl......5 disks


----------



## Enthusiast

Clarinet concertos. I started with the attractive Copland concerto from this









and went on to the great Finzi concerto from this









and then the impressive, accessible and endlessly inspired Lindberg from this







.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Das Teufel als Hydraulicus" (Huss/Koch)
Beethoven - String Quartet #8 (Talich/Calliope)
Hoffmann - Selections from "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Joe B

Last night's listening:

















Just finished - Philippe Herreweghe leading La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale, and the Ensemble Orchestral De Paris in music by Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy:


----------



## Paulby

Beethoven String Quartet #7 ABQ


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

*Which attracts me particularly in this special man
is that he had, above all, a deep-rooted and sovereign assumption that the only way to find out something, whether artistic or social or personal, is to think it out for yourself and not have a truck with received ideas, no matter how broad shared or likely too.
*

Légende,Op.12 No.6
2-11 from Visions de Fugitive,Op.22
12-13 from four Pieces.Op.32
14-18 Pieces from "Cinderella"

*Shostakovich*

19-24 from 24 Préluses and Fugues,Op.87


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Cantatas from Halle

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Margaret Hunter, Christoph Dittmar, Mirko Ludwig & Guillaume Olry

Cantus Thuringia & Capella Thuringia, Bernhard Klapprott

Zachow: Bei Gott ist mein Heil, meine Ehre (Cantata)/ Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben (Easter Cantata)

Handel: Ach Herr, mich armer Sunder/Triumph, ihr Christen seid erfreut


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 In C, K 503. Fleisher; Szell; Cleveland Symphony Orchestra.
I've been working through the final 9 piano concertos by Mozart. Various interpretations. Stunning compositions!


----------



## sbmonty

Rogerx said:


> Easter Cantatas from Halle
> 
> Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Margaret Hunter, Christoph Dittmar, Mirko Ludwig & Guillaume Olry
> 
> Cantus Thuringia & Capella Thuringia, Bernhard Klapprott
> 
> Zachow: Bei Gott ist mein Heil, meine Ehre (Cantata)/ Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben (Easter Cantata)
> 
> Handel: Ach Herr, mich armer Sunder/Triumph, ihr Christen seid erfreut


One has to credit CPO for championing lesser known composer's works. Their cover art choices are consistently beautiful as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple more clarinet concertos, firstly staying in Scandinavia with Nielsen and then returning to America which was where I started.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130138


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concerto in D major for 3 trumpets, timpani, 2 oboes, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 54: D3
Concerto in B minor for 2 flutes, calchedon, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: h1
Concerto in B flat major for 3 oboes, 3 violins, and basso continuo, TWV 44: 43
Sonata in F minor for 2 violins, 2 violas, violoncello, and basso continuo, TWV 44: 32
Concerto in F major for mandolin, hammered dulcimer, harp, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: F1
Concerto in D minor for 2 oboes, bass, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: d1
Concerto in D major for 3 horns, violin, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 54: D2
Adagio from Concerto in G major for 2 violins, viola, violoncello, and basso continuo, TWV 43: G5

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

2017


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Yep, it's a Bach kind of morning for me...


----------



## Bigbang

Enthusiast said:


> Well I don't have a favourite Brahms 4 but I do prefer Sanderling, Abbado, Walter, Toscanini (the Testament live recording) and Kempe among others. But my saying that may not help as they are all different and were all trying to do something different with the work to what Kleiber was doing. I do think, though, they all get closer to the heart of what Brahms is about (for me, at least). So my criticism of the Kleiber, such that it is, is concerned with a lack of some of what I look for in a Brahms symphony performance. I enjoyed the Kleiber a lot more before I really fell in love with Brahms! But I do still listen to it occasionally.


Also have Szell and Haitink. And Haitink I really like...used to check out at library in the days. His first is good too. I get it with different conductors and I generally am not too picky with Brahms for some reason.


----------



## Enthusiast

These works are actually quite short but they make a big impact and I always remember them as bigger than they are.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part eight for the rest of today.

Flute Concerto no.2 in D - transcription of the oboe concerto in C K314 (1778):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ in E-flat for violin, viola and orchestra K364 (1779):










_Rondo no.2_ for violin and orchestra in C K373 (1781):










Piano Concerto no.11 in F K413 (1782 or 1783):
Piano Concerto no.12 in A K414 (1782):
_Rondo no.1_ for piano and orchestra in D K382 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.13 in C K415 (1782 or 1783):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Bigbang

Enthusiast said:


> As usual we all differ - even when it comes down to a particular conductor in a particular period of his career: I value his two DG Beethoven symphonies very highly. The Brahms 4 has its merits but is a little too slick to make my top favourite lists for this work - Brahms has more of a heart than this and there are just so many recordings that deliver that, some along with a Kleiberieque excitement. And I don't really like the Schubert disc very much at all: the Unfinished is OK but there are many recordings that are as good as it or better and I don't like his 3rd very much at all (I feel he didn't really get what this simple and lovely work needs). The Schubert disc has always been popular (if not always with critics) and I have long wondered why.


I agree on the Schubert...and I have many Schubert 8th. But since you do like Kleiber 5th..have you heard Giulini Beethoven 5th with LA Phil? Usually paired with Schuman 3rd. I was thinking this might be the one I favored over Kleiber but it has been some time listening to either so I might do a comparison again. And I like Gunter Wand "live" 5th...he really takes the finale at the speed I like so it does not sound so majestic but rather more to the point so it sounds victorious in expression.


----------



## Merl

Listened to this one on the way to work. Nice enough but not in the top tier for these works.


----------



## Guest

John Ireland, Concertino Pastorale, Boult, LPO










A beautiful work for string orchestra in three movements. A first movement with a mysterious atmosphere, a poignant middle movement and ending with a lively toccata. A fine example of 20th century British string music. First rate performance and recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bigbang said:


> I agree on the Schubert...and I have many Schubert 8th. But since you do like Kleiber 5th..have you heard Giulini Beethoven 5th with LA Phil? Usually paired with Schuman 3rd. I was thinking this might be the one I favored over Kleiber but it has been some time listening to either so I might do a comparison again. And I like Gunter Wand "live" 5th...he really takes the finale at the speed I like so it does not sound so majestic but rather more to the point so it sounds victorious in expression.


Oh yes there are many Beethoven 5s I love but Kleiber's is one of them. It is masterly. Probably we should not continue this dialogue in this thread as we may disturb others? My fault for starting it!


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

Serenade To Music 
English Folk Song Suite 
March (Seventeen Come Sunday) 
Intermezzo (My Bonny Boy) 
March (Folk Songs From Somerset) 
Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 
Fantasia On 'Greensleeves' 
In The Fen Country 
The Lark Ascending


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the earlier post of Suk--Asrael ... I like this 2011 by the late (and GREAT) Sir Charles Mackerras ... I bow to you, SIR!!!

Suk: Asrael Symphony in C Minor


----------



## lminiero

These past few weeks I've listened a lot to Kalinnikov's Symphony No.1 in G minor (directed by Theodore Kuchar). I'm quite ashamed to say I had never heard of him until a few days ago (especially considering how much I love Russian composers from the late-romantic era), and it has been quite the revelation!


----------



## Merl

Tsaraslondon said:


> Disc 2 gives us the seventh and eighth symphonies. The performances are of a high standard, though they maybe not top recommendations. Still, at the price, this is a very good way of acquiring all Dvorak's later symphonies.


Yeah, the reviews of this set were mixed but they're decent performances, tbh
Like you said, they're not the best accounts but they are very good.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Françaix & Nielsen: Clarinet Concertos

Paolo Beltramini (clarinet)

Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiano, Alain Lombard


----------



## Eramire156

*...three Rasumovsky*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.9, opus 59 no.3 "Rasumovsky"









The Julliard String Quartet *

Day four of my Beethoven quartet journey, during this traversal Beethoven's quartets I'm listening using headphones for less distractions.


----------



## Itullian

My Haydn kick continues with this wonderful set.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Nielsen, L.: Symphony No. 2 / Concert Overture
Anton Kontra









listening through cyrus soundkey and Bose QuietComfort Noise Cancelling QC35 II headphones


----------



## jim prideaux

lminiero said:


> These past few weeks I've listened a lot to Kalinnikov's Symphony No.1 in G minor (directed by Theodore Kuchar). I'm quite ashamed to say I had never heard of him until a few days ago (especially considering how much I love Russian composers from the late-romantic era), and it has been quite the revelation!


Pleased to read that you are enjoying a work I frequently come back to and also find so impressive.....although recently it has been the final movement of the 2nd that I have become increasingly aware of.....

Beethoven-Piano Concertos 1 and 2.
Bronfman, Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Van Cliburn, Kirill Kondrashin, RCA Victor Symphony. My CD is the MHS bootleg rather than the RCA Red Seal original, but the music is all the same. I love this performance. Cliburn, through his deep lyricism, somehow makes the music sound like something more "relevant" and modern than what I usually hear in Tchaikovsky. I suppose the tension of the times in which it was recorded may factor into this as well, an American pianist with a Soviet conductor during the height of the Cold War. Anyone who knows this recording know's it's magical, so I have nothing more to say but that I really love and enjoy the music where Tchaikovsky normally leaves me cold.


The best of the best is this 1st from Van. No doubts, no questions. It is certain that you still haven't listened to Lazar's 1st, which is of the same quality and style. Kyrill is THE ''Concert'' Man in the history of music. So many TOP directions from him!


----------



## Joachim Raff

lminiero said:


> These past few weeks I've listened a lot to Kalinnikov's Symphony No.1 in G minor (directed by Theodore Kuchar). I'm quite ashamed to say I had never heard of him until a few days ago (especially considering how much I love Russian composers from the late-romantic era), and it has been quite the revelation!


This symphony is in my top 25 that i recently posted on another thread.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dimace said:


> The best of the best is this 1st from Van. No doubts, no questions. It is certain that you still haven't listened to Lazar's 1st, which is of the same quality and style. Kyrill is THE ''Concert'' Man in the history of music. So many TOP directions from him!


I agree its the benchmark of all No1's


----------



## Helgi

Been listening to these again:










*Mozart: Symphonies 38-41*
Charles Mackerras w/Scottish Chamber Orchestra

Such wonderful energy. There's a real sense of urgency without anything feeling rushed or pushed aside.


----------



## MusicSybarite

lminiero said:


> These past few weeks I've listened a lot to Kalinnikov's Symphony No.1 in G minor (directed by Theodore Kuchar). I'm quite ashamed to say I had never heard of him until a few days ago (especially considering how much I love Russian composers from the late-romantic era), and it has been quite the revelation!


Very good to read. Better late than never. His Symphony No. 2 is a peach too. Supremely lovely and memorable music. Incidental music from Tsar Boris is splendid and dramatic. Probably you could like it as well.


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening

Shostakovich: Symphonies 8, 11. Haitink, RCO. Excellent accounts.










Sibelius: Symphonies 5,6,7. Maazel, Vienna. 5 gets a tad sloppy but 6 and 7 are transparent.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Egmont. Tennstedt, London Philharmonic. Another great live recording by Tennstedt. The winds are very prominent, lending to a more bucolic air. Sound is murky though. The Egmont is average.










Bruckner: Study Symphony in F Minor, WAB 99. Young, Hamburg. Always charming.










Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, Op. 161. Emerson string Quartet. Crisp.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956. Melos Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich. I already wrote quite recently about how much I adore this work, how it towers over the chamber repertoire, how utterly life affirming it is start to finish, so I won't comment on any of that now, but rather say thanks to Tsaraslondon for mentioning this recording in this thread not long ago. Another Schubert quintet recording is not something I needed, but I couldn't resist, with the great Rostropovich on the bill. So thank you, Tsaras! It's an incredibly beautiful recording of a favorite work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Vocalise, op.34/14. Sylvia McNair, David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. Beautiful music, very nostalgic. I imagine this work will make those allergic to Romantic music sick, but I love it. Zinman's conducting is good here. I don't like him all that much, but he is good with Russian romantic music.










*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op.43. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Bernard Haitink, Philharmonia Orchestra. Awesome. My favorite recording of this work outside of the composer's own.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata in C minor, K457; Fantasy in C minor, K475; Minuet in D major, K355 (K576b). Jos van Immerseel. I don't normally like old pianos, they sound to me like thumbtacks hammering on the strings. But this is a pretty good 2CD. It was one of the first classical music CDs I bought when I started collecting last year and I feel like I didn't get enough mileage out of it. Always nice to revisit from time to time. Probably the only Mozart fortepiano music I'll ever need, though I have been wanting to get a full set of the piano sonatas on a modern instrument lately.

This Minuet is crazy. Extremely dissonant.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Offenbach Can-Can Anyone?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 10*

*Das Lied von der Erde*
Ernst Hafliger (tenor), Mildred Miller (alto), Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

_My heart is tired. My little lamp expired with a crackle, minding me to sleep. I come to you, trusted resting place. Yes, give me rest, I have need of refreshment! I weep often in my loneliness. Autumn in my heart lingers too long. Sun of love, will you no longer shine gently to dry up my bitter tears?_

Even if Mahler was not a deeply superstitious man, he could hardly be blamed for thinking that the hammer blows of fate featured in his 6th Symphony had not been completely fulfilled by this time in his life. As previously mentioned, the wife with which he poured all his earthly devotion into was unfaithful. His heart had the potential to give up any day. His first child had died of scarlet fever. He had been fired from his 10-year job at the Vienna State Opera, no small part due to antisemitism. He wrote to Bruno Walter that "with one stroke, I have lost everything I have gained in terms of who I thought I was, and have to learn my first steps again like a newborn." At this point, with everything toppling into dust, Mahler was left with few options other than to keep doing what he was best at- thrusting himself into his craft. These cataclysmic events had only started to take root during the years of composing the 8th, and I firmly believe that he simply could not write another work like it during this tribulation. It was in his calmest states that he was in his most earth-shattering moods. Instead, this most personal of composers was inspired to pour out the most personal of compositions. He buried himself in a book of ancient Chinese poems translated into German, and find innumerable fodder for development in this piercing poetry of existential despair and pantheistic mysticism. Inspired again to turn to his "home" genre of the song cycle, he aimed to produce his penultimate essay in the form. The result, _The Song of the Earth_ (originally his 9th Symphony, but retracted due to superstition), can safely be called the 2nd _real_ piece of 20th century music after his own 6th. The real question is- how has such an insanely, almost wrongfully personal work become such a cherished piece among music devotees?

Maybe it's because it simply taps into a universal thread of humanity that binds us all together- the desire to cope with the looming, inconvenient reality of death by groping desperately for answers. We need to understand that this is raw, ravishing poetry. No one who listens to _The Song of the Earth_ should go without following along with the original texts. The music of the first movement may cast an aura of convincingly ardent passion, but unless we know the ideas Mahler is actually communicating, we do not really understand the point: _The heavens are ever blue and the Earth shall stand sure, and blossom in the spring. But you O man, what long life have you? Not a hundred years may you delight in all the rotten baubles of this earth._ Here we encounter a truly universal dilemma, one that appears in everything from the Bible's book of Ecclesiastes to the musings of Sartre and Heidegger. But Mahler's treatment of it is unique. He always viewed himself as an outcast, a wanderer, a derelict on the face of the earth. Even as a Jew, he always decried his outcast status in nearly every professional circle. This is why he searched so sweepingly and so epically for answers. _Das Lied_ is the culmination of a metaphysical adventure that started with the _Songs of a Wayfarer_. Mahler finds stability and constancy in nature and in the fact that men in all their complexity must fade away. His musical facade conjures up appropriate images of autumn leaves flurrying to the ground, blades of grass speckled with dew, and spring flowers shooting up as the text demands. A nearly perfect sense of introspection is portrayed. The autumnal metaphors are especially striking. This music is replete with heart-rending melodies, lush harmonies, and sparkling orchestration. But really, this is music about heartache and resignation. This is music that touches an exposed nerve of the century and of the collective consciousness, music that glorifies beauty and dolorousness, music that tries to rinse away the pain of living through drink, music that can literally hurt us if we dwell too much on it. Mahler, in his classic sardonic wit, feared that his audience would go home and shoot themselves. I implore you not to dwell too much on this music and its corresponding poetry. As a window into the soul of an everyman who happened to be an artist, it is invaluable. But just remember, next time you hear the fading utterances of _ewig, ewig..._ as a bard's mandolin strums and a heavenly celesta sends us into infinity, remember what Mahler is really saying, and remember the essence of the eternal transience that defines the soul of Mahler- always scoping the universe for solutions to problems that multiply within all of us.

_Where do I go? I go, I wander in the mountains. I seek peace for my lonely heart. I wander homeward, to my abode! I'll never wander far. Still is my heart, awaiting its hour. The dear earth everywhere blossoms in spring and grows green anew! Everywhere and forever blue is the horizon! Forever ... Forever ..._

The only prior version I had heard was the lauded Klemperer. Though Walter's seemingly immortal recording with Ferrier is one on my future list for visitation, I did find this very faithful stereo performance quite convincing. Somehow, Walter always manages to portray a kind of sweetness along with the pervasive bitterness, and I really do think it adds to this particular work. Ernst Hafliger has a great voice (though...how do I put this delicately...he doesn't sound _drunk_ enough in the fifth movement) and Mildred Miller is wonderfully sensitive throughout.


----------



## senza sordino

Vaughan Williams Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite, Oboe Concerto, Romance, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, Norfolk Rhapsody, Partita, In the Fen Country, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis. 









Vaughan Williams Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto









Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture









Britten Three String Quartets 









Tippett Symphonies 3&4 and an early symphony called Symphony in Bb


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Music for Piano and Wind Quintet

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano),

Candida Thompson (leader)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Recorded: 2018-05
Recording Venue: MCO Studio, Hilversum

Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Das Orgelbüchlein


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)

Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2017
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2017
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Solo Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Solo Vocal


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> The only prior version I had heard was the lauded Klemperer. Though Walter's seemingly immortal recording with Ferrier is one on my future list for visitation, I did find this very faithful stereo performance quite convincing. Somehow, Walter always manages to portray a kind of sweetness along with the pervasive bitterness, and I really do think it adds to this particular work. Ernst Hafliger has a great voice (though...how do I put this delicately...he doesn't sound _drunk_ enough in the fifth movement) and Mildred Miller is wonderfully sensitive throughout.


DLVDE is a work I have come to love greatly and I have quite a few recordings to help me. Off the top of my head, the recordings with Janet Baker (with Haitink and with Kubelik) are both excellent as are the live (BBC Legends) recording by Horenstein, the Giulini recordings and perhaps the Reiner. And then there are recordings from Bernstein (I know two - one with Ludwig and Kollo, the other with DFD and King - both quite different but both very good) and the Boulez is very good as well. DLVDE is one of these works you end up collecting because there are so many fine and distinctive accounts available, many from some of our finest singers.


----------



## Paulby

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto In D Major, Op. 35 / Sibelius: Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 47
Lisa Batiashvili Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.










Both superb IMHO


----------



## Paulby

Rogerx said:


> Bach- Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano),
> 
> Candida Thompson (leader)
> Amsterdam Sinfonietta
> Recorded: 2018-05
> Recording Venue: MCO Studio, Hilversum
> 
> Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)
> Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
> Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
> Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
> Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
> Das Orgelbüchlein


Thanks Rogerx for pointing me in the direction of this. Currently streaming it in Primephonic and really enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20

Hagen Quartett

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## fergusmcphail

Great way to start the day.


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20
> 
> Hagen Quartett
> 
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
> String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


Haydn quartets for me too, this morning. Nice disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kondrashin's _Sheherazade_ with the Concertgebouw in stunning form is justly famous with Hermann Krebbers providing the delicously seductive solo violin.

The coupling is a live performance of Borodin's Second Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part nine this morning/early afternoon.

_Serenade no.10_ [_Gran Partita_]in B-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two basset horns, two bassoons, four horns and double bass K361 (prob. 1781 or 1782):










_Allegro_ and _Rondo_ in E-flat K370b and K371 for an abandoned horn concerto (1781 inc.):
Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat K417 (1783):










_Minuet_ in C K409 (1782):
Symphony no.35 [_Haffner_] in D K385 (1782):
Symphony no.36 [_Linz_] in C K425 (1783):
_Adagio maestoso_ in G in G K444 - introduction for Symphony no.25 in D by Michael Haydn, mistakenly attributed to Mozart as Symphony no.37 (1783):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.14 in E-flat K449 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.15 in B-flat K450 (1784):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 58 - Pixis & Thalberg

Pixis: Piano Concertino in E flat major, Op. 68/ Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 100
Thalberg: Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 5

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished;










*Claude Debussy*: Préludes, book I. Claudio Arrau. Phenomenal performance, especially _La cathédrale engloutie_.

Now:










*Felix Mendelssohn*: Rondo capriccioso, op.14; Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.40. Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## Enthusiast

I know I said I had finished with my live Tennstedt sessions but another thread led me back to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830/ Toccata in C minor, BWV911

David Fray (piano)

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830/ Toccata in C minor, BWV911


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The final disc in this set gives us Dvorak's famous and most well known symphony, _From the New World_. It's an excellent, dramatically alive performance, if not the best you will ever hear.

Nonetheless this is a very satifying box set at the price.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Reri Grist (soprano)
New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Helgi

Never thought I would get into opera, but here we go.










*Beethoven: Fidelio*
Christa Ludwig, Jon Vickers ...
Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Joachim Raff

Helgi said:


> Been listening to these again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Symphonies 38-41*
> Charles Mackerras w/Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Such wonderful energy. There's a real sense of urgency without anything feeling rushed or pushed aside.











Fine performances, i have these. Just a matter of preference


----------



## larold

I didn't know these. Not the greatest Baroque music but pretty good and a nice find. Shows the influence of Bach and that he's not a one trick pony.


----------



## Rogerx

larold said:


> I didn't know these. Not the greatest Baroque music but pretty good and a nice find. Shows the influence of Bach and that he's not a one trick pony.
> 
> View attachment 130166


There are some good disc's on the JPC label by this composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Vasks

_Igor is IT!_

*Stravinsky - Jeu de cartes (Conlon/Erato)
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring (Boulez/Universal)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*

I have Rattle's recording and the one on Naxos, but this never really grabbed me until Sinopoli's recording. The sound is very vivid.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130167


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman, conductor

2004


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 8

String Quartets,OP.20 No 1-2 & 3


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Quartet & Quintet, Chausson: Quartets

Jan Michiels (piano)

Spiegel String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet No.12 Op.127

String Quartet No.16 Op.135


----------



## Enthusiast

Billy Budd - one of Britten's greatest operas.


----------



## Merl

Paid £3 for this cycle today. Its never been one of my favourite Dvorak cycles and some people think it a bit boring but for that price I couldn't turn it down, in mint condition. Whilst the early symphonies are done much better elsewhere they are all still capable performances but Davis really hits his stride in the 7th, 8th and 9th. The 8th, in particular, is a charming performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten's 5 canticles make a pleasantly mixed programme ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin & Liszt*

Etude Op. 10 No. 3 In E Major 
Etude Op. 10 No. 12 In C Minor 
Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 In E-flat 
Nocturne Op. 15 No. 2 In F-sharp 
Ballade No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 23 
Prelude Op. 28 No. 7 In A: Andantino 
Prelude Op. 28 No. 15 In D-flat: Sostenuto 
Mazurka Op. 7 No. 1 In B-flat 
Mazurka Op. 33 No. 2 In D 
Scherzo No. 3 In C-sharp Minor, Op. 39 
Polonaise Op. 40 No. 1 In A Major "Military" 
Polonaise Op. 53 in A-flat Major "Héroique" 6:01 
Waltz No. 1 in D-flat "Minute" 
Waltz No. 2 In C-sharp Minor 
Fantaisie-impromptu In C-sharp Minor, Op. 66

*Franz Liszt*

Un Sospiro (Trois Études De concert, S144)
Liebesträume No. 1 In A-flat
Liebesträume No. 3 In A-flat 4:34


----------



## Guest

Faure, Theme and Variations, Three Romances Sans Paroles.










The Theme and Variations does not strike me as among the best of Faure. I have the impression that the variations format is not consistent with his musical imagination. The Romances sans Paroles are perfect early pieces with beautiful melodies floating above free flowing accompaniment. Not as rich as middle and late Faure, but perfect little gems.

Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

A perfect end to today's listening ...


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-3


----------



## Joachim Raff

Medtner Piano Concerto

Jayson Gillham (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Northey


----------



## Joachim Raff

Nielsen, Ludolf: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 22

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Frank Cramer









An absolute gorgeous 3rd movement !


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130178


*Pablo Sarasate*

Zigeunerweisen, op. 20
Airs espagnols, op. 18
Miramar - Zortzico, op. 42
Peterneras - Capriccio espagnol, op. 35
Nocturne - serenade, op. 45
Viva Sevilla!, op. 38
Fantasie sur La Dance Blanche, op. 3

Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martinex Izquierdo, conductor
Tianwa Yang, violin

2008


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part ten tonight (piano concertos 16-19), concluding tomorrow morning (the others).

Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.17 in G K453 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K466 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Symphony no.38 [_Prague_] in D K504 (1786):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Fragment of an _Allegro_ in E for an abandoned horn concerto K494a (1786 inc.)
Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Henselt: Piano Concerto in F Minor, Op. 16 - Liszt: Totentanz, S. 126
Raymond Lewenthal









My last for tonight . Giving the Thorens a dusting!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives: Holidays Symphony









Donald Johanos, Dallas Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part ten tonight (piano concertos 16-19), concluding tomorrow morning (the others).
> 
> Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
> Piano Concerto no.17 in G K453 (1784):
> Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):
> Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):
> Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K466 (1785):
> Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)
> 
> Symphony no.38 [_Prague_] in D K504 (1786):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)
> 
> Fragment of an _Allegro_ in E for an abandoned horn concerto K494a (1786 inc.)
> Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):


I always loved this recording from the 38th symphony,beautitful woodwinds,great performance.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> Nielsen, Ludolf: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 22
> 
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Frank Cramer
> 
> View attachment 130177
> 
> 
> An absolute gorgeous 3rd movement !


The highlight of the work, undoubtedly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> I always loved this recording from the 38th symphony,beautitful woodwinds,great performance.


I like the whole set - Marriner and the ASMF provide a zesty fleetness of foot but never sound lightweight.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130185


*John Dowland*

23 lute works

Paul O'Dette, lute

2014


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale, John Alexander Singers, and the Pacific Symphony in choral works by Frank Ticheli:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Tenebrae, Voces8, the Chamber Orchestra of London, Matthew Sharp (cello) and Ola Gjeilo (piano) performing works by Gjeilo:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey, Day 11*

*Symphony No. 9*
Karel Ančerl/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

If, by some chance, people in this thread have actually been reading what I've been writing in this thread as I make my way through the Mahler Journey, you're probably expecting a long-winded stream of words in praise of _the_ pivotal work of the first half of the 20th century. Truth is, I don't really care to wax poetic about the 9th, because the most eternal works require no explanation for their immortality. I will try to limit my thoughts here, because those who love this symphony as I do (it is my favorite of all time along with Bruckner 8) require no further proof for their devotion, and those who have yet to understand it will not be persuaded by description and only by experience. I will, however, touch on two main questions we must consider in any rudimentary analysis of the 9th: (1.) How does it fit into Mahler's artistic narrative, especially following the final _Abschied_ of _Das Lied_? (2.) Is it really appropriate to see it as a defining composition of the 20th century? Should it be seen as a grand psychological voyage, or pure unadultered music?

Pressed by impeding tragedy as Mahler was, he turned to many sources for comfort and hope. But one of those was none other than the revolutionary psychologist Sigmund Freud. The wayfaring composer and the intrepid doctor forged a deep relationship designed to help Mahler cope with the unfaithfulness of Alma, the fact of his disease, and all his other myriad unfortunate circumstances. An examination of Freud's philosophy and its impact on Mahler's art would be out of place here, but it's impossible not to see Freudian influence in the 9th, regardless of whether we see an implicit "program" here or not. Even though we here see a splendid blooming of his compositional maturity into blissful fullness, it seems like this is a totally different kind of music than we have been used to from Mahler. This is music that doesn't seem especially planned or thought out- it just seems to flow naturally from the psyche. How do you even describe the principal ideas of the alternately jagged and polished first movement? The opening bars sound an awful lot like a steamship's foghorn as it leaves the harbor, not illogical considering Mahler had recently traveled to New York. The ocean we enter after leaving that harbor is the infinite recesses of the human mind. This is a continuation of the _Farewell_ from _Das Lied_. The salutory _Ewig...ewig_ has now transformed into the first steps of the journey that the song cycle's narrator is now embarking upon. This is a journey into lands that are enveloped in darkness and uncertainty, but which Mahler is screamingly desperate to find beauty in. And it's that valedictory nature, that message of leaving this world behind for a place that may or may not be better, that willingness to soak up every last drop of beauty as long we're still here, that pervades the 9th. The first movement eludes analysis the most due to its sheer esoteric psychology. Even more the_Adagio_, which occurs after we've heard Mahler's most erudite dance movement yet (I hear it as a collage of memories from his idyllic Viennese heritage, poisoned by the realities of the present), and his most intellectual movement yet- the _Rondo-Burleske_, which simultaneously lampoons and overhauls the fugue for a new era, and ends in one of the great empty victories in music, second only to Tchaikovsky's _Pathetique_. And then, once those massed strings enter, singing out that soul-disintegrating hymn that is too great to be described as possessing a single emotion- well, here is where words truly fail. Lamenting. Optimistic. Loving. Unhinged. Raw. Authentic. Bittersweet. Call it what you want, but you still won't capture the boundlessness of that melody, possibly the most endless tune devised since Bach. See this music as you wish. Interpret this adventure into the mind of modern man as you see fit. You may hear the pillars of the world as everyone knew it crumble away in favor of a century dominated by world wars, tyrants, poverty, and pessimism. You may hear an irrepressible ode to the joy of living. You may hear it simply for its outward beauty, and not consider the terrain it really covers. I'm not here to tell you what to think. Besides, I've already rambled on for much longer than I originally intended to. So what's my final point? Simply this- the 9th is music that makes life worth living. Only by engaging and wrestling with its ideas will we discover what Mahler had to say about that.

The Czech Phil is one of my favorite orchestras in the world with its highly distinctive sound. I was really curious to see how that sound would translate to Mahler. Though this would not likely make my top 5 9ths (of which Barbirolli both live and studio, Rattle/BPO, Haitink, and Karajan '81 currently top my list), it is a truly dedicated and convincing performance that eschews histrionics in favor of a streamlined narrative, delivered with care. The piercing brass, ripe woodwinds, woody strings, and zealous percussion all play their parts in making sure that the necessary acidic "bite" of any good Mahler performance is successfully conveyed. Very successful indeed is the second movement, whose folksiness lies right in this orchestra's sweet spot. And Ančerl conducts the Adagio like a true master, somehow getting his strings to sound more nuanced than in any other performance I've heard. Decidedly required listening for all 9th fanatics.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in C major, op.9 no.1
String Quartet in E flat major, op.9 no.2
String Quartet in G major, op.9 no.3


----------



## Rmathuln

*Stenhammar: String Quartets #5 & 6*
Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Beethoven & Medtner
Lucas Debargue (piano)

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## Eramire156

*Day 5 of Beethoven's Quartets*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74, "Harp"









Bartok String Quartet *

and

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.11 in F minor, Op. 95, "Serioso"









Guarneri Quartet *

I've always found these two Quartets the less compelling of the cycle, there are moments, but just moments when my mind wanders.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Babajanian: Piano Trios

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Gramophone Magazine January 2020

Tchaikovsky disliked the trio as a genre but choosing it for his memorial to Nikolay Rubinstein solved his need for a work of major heft yet intimate reflection. What I like about this beautifully (if slightly distantly) recorded newcomer is the way both elements are reconciled so convincingly...This newcomer is as competitive as any of its dozen rivals.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a wonderful performance of _Sheherazade_, though I'm guessing the swoony string portamenti wouldn't be to everyone's taste. 1936 sound (even earlier for the couplings) so there are plenty of crackles and pops, but the ear soon adjusts.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge

Gramophone Magazine

Bonynge leads a team ... which not only conveys jollity but which sings and plays as though full opera house applause is to be expected a the end of each number ... The ECO playing ... has a refinement and stylishness which makes all the difference ... Pavarotti has a Gigli -like quality in characterization and this suits him ideally for the role of the simple, devoted Nemorino ... you should readily be won over by the sheer exuberance, vocal as well as dramatic, that Sutherland brings to the role. It is a joy to the ear to have well- loved music treated to extra vocal splendorous at both ends of the soprano register.

Penguin Guide 2011 edition

Sutherland makes Adina a more substantial figure than usual, full-throatily serious at times, at others jolly...What helps to make this recording so special, apart from the superb ensemble work - often very exciting - is the inclusion of the addition written for Malibran ['Nel dolce incanto'].


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part eleven for late morning/early afternoon. As fine as Mozart's later piano concertos and symphonies are I still wish that he could have composed a couple more in a minor key - I like Mozart when he sounds a little unsettled.

Piano Concerto no.22 in E-flat K482 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.23 in A K488 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491 (1785-86):
Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503 (1786):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Horn Concerto no.3 in E-flat K447 (c. 1784-87):










_Serenade no.13_ [_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_] in G for two violins, viola and cello with optional double bass - arr. for string orchestra K525 (1787):










_Das Donnerwetter_ [_The Thunderstorm_] - contradanse in D K534 (1788):
_La Bataille_ [_The Battle_] - contradanse in C K535 (1788):
_(6) Deutsche Tänze_ K567 (1788):


----------



## Enthusiast

Some nice Handel ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830/ Toccata in C minor, BWV911
> 
> David Fray (piano)
> 
> Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826/ Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830/ Toccata in C minor, BWV911


I really want this. I love his disc with the 4th Partita and Boulez's Notations.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kennedy's first recording of the Elgar concerto has always been a prime recommendation for the work, but this one recorded 12 years later with Rattle and the CBSO is equally fine, and arguably even finer.

The Vaughan Williams at 17'39 must be one of the slowest on record, and no doubt some will find it too self indulgent. I enoyed it though.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata fragment in F-sharp minor, D571. András Schiff. This is a phenomenal piece of music. Had he finished it it would have certainly been one of his great sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 & Bassoon Concerto

Karen Geoghegan (bassoon)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena.


----------



## canouro

*J.S. Bach, Vivaldi - Overtures, Sinfonias, Concertos*
Freiburger Barockorchester, Thomas Hengelbrock ‎


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

A new round through these cantatas.


----------



## Helgi

Gone off on an unexpected tangent today, first Carmina Burana prompted by a Naxos email:










*Carl Orff: Carmina Burana*
Gundula Janowitz, Gerhard Stolze, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Eugen Jochum, Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin

And then Tsaraslondon's Sheherazade posts made me curious, so I listened to both Ravel and Rimsky-Korsakov:










*Ravel: Sheherazade*
Jessye Norman
Colin Davis/LSO










*Rimsky-Korsakov: Sheherazade*
Lorin Maazel w/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch: Ich danke dem Herrn - Missa in G; Cantata; Suite in A

Veronika Winter (soprano), David Erler (alto), Tobias Hunger (tenor), Matthias Vieweg (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> I like the whole set - Marriner and the ASMF provide a zesty fleetness of foot but never sound lightweight.


The two sets that I enjoy the most are this Marriner set and the Tate (EMI)
Nevertheless, I sympathize with historical performance practice, these are my favorite choices.


----------



## 13hm13

Bomtempo: Symphonies 1 & 2
J.D. Bomtempo (Composer; Lisbon, 28 December 1775 - Lisbon, 18 August 1842), Alvaro Cassuto (Conductor), Algarve Orchestra (O


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonata In C Major, K.279 (189d)

Sonata In F Major, K.280 (189e)

Sonata In B-Flat Major, K.281 (189f)

Sonata In E-Flat Major, K.282 (189g)

Sonata In G Major, K.283 (189h)


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for some Jordi ...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> It was time for some Jordi ...


more or less, it is always time


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Well, I am listening to this now!


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique/ Berlioz: Fantaisie sur La Tempête de Shakespeare (from Lelio)

Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Czechs....on vinyl_

*Kostal - The Courage Stanzas - Dramatic Overture (Belohlavek/Suprahon)
Pauer - Charaktery (Annapolis Brass Qnt/Crystal)
Martinu - Symphony #6 (Neumann/Pro Arte)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130210


*Pablo Sarasate*

Fantasy on _Carmen_, op. 25
Concert Fantasy on Gounod's _Roméo et Juliette_, op. 5
Canciones rusas, op. 49
El canto del ruiseñor, op. 29
La chasse, op. 44
Jota de Pablo, op.52

Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor
Tianwa Yang, violin

2010


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting the day with this:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Stravinsky,: Firebird, Petrushka, Rite of Spring. Columbia. Stravinsky was an excellent interpreter of his own works.










Janáček: Po zarostlém chodníčku 'On the overgrown path', JW VIII/17 ,Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op 15. Thoughtful interpretations.










Schumann: Symphony No. 4. Wand NDR. Really, this is hard to beat.










Brahms, Schumann: Violin Sonatas No. 1. Clara Schumann: Three Romances. Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster. A favourite album, they have great synergy together and she has wonderful tone.










Beethoven: Violin Sonatas in A, E flat and G. Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien. Outstanding live performances. A favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joachim Raff

Berwald: Symphony No. 1 in G minor 'Sinfonie sérieuse'


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Mahler, Symphony Nr.8, with LSO under Jascha Horenstein.*

Mythical performance, helped from the magnificent choruses and the GREAT Frau *Joyce Barker.* Milestone recording, almost a desire (for me) object, which always gives me a lot of happiness to listen it. Jascha's interview at the beginning, really interesting.

This is not a bargain, but quite affordable for the medium pockets. I suggest this one with 6 out of 5 without exaggerations.









(2XCDs, BBC, UK)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: String Quintets 
#2 in C minor Kv406
#3 in C major Kv 515
#6 in E flat major Kv 614*
Griller Quartet, William Primrose Viola 1959

*CD #8 FROM:








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven-Mozart Dvořák*

Beethoven Octet Op.103
March for 2 clarinets,2 horns and 2 bassoons

Mozart
Serenade No.12 K388

Dvořák
Serenade in D minor for 10 woodwinds ,celloo and double bass,Op.44

Beethoven 
march in C major for military band "Zapfenstreich"


----------



## Enthusiast

And still with Jordi Savall ... (this one is lovely):


----------



## Ingélou

*Telemann's Trumpet Concertos* - 





The only word is *Sublime*.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler*
*Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major - "Symphony of a Thousand"*
Twyla Robinson, Erin Wall, Michelle DeYoung, Simone Schröder, Johan Botha, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Robert Holl
Staatskapelle Berlin, Pierre Boulez, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Chor Der Staatsoper Berlin, Aurelius Sangerknaben Calw

*Symphony No. 9 in D Major*
Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez

[DG, box set 2013]


----------



## Merl

Dug this one outta the CD racks. Not played it in years. Pleasant enough but hardly world-beating.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Louis Christian August Glass: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 30, "Skovsymfoni" (Wood Symphony)

Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra
Nayden Todorov









Some real catchy stuff including a super 3rd movement.


----------



## Malx

Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit.
Prokofiev, Piano Sonata No 6.

Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a lovely work. This is the only recording of it I have heard and I do wonder how it compares with others - there seem to be a few options but none by names I recognise.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Zweers: Symphony No. 3 - Aan Mijn vaderland
Hans Vonk (Conductor), Hague Philharmonic (Orchestra)









A real masterpiece that deserves a visit!


----------



## pianozach

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 129880
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*
> 
> Der Ring des Nibelungen
> The Highlights
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Marek Janowski, conductor
> 
> recorded 1980-1983, compilation 2013


LOL

"Highlights"

I know it's long, but hearing 'highlights" always makes me giggle a bit. One wouldn't pop in a 'highlights' edit of a film, I'll wager. You watch the film from beginning to end, perhaps skipping the credits.

One wouldn't watch 'highlights' from The Godfather, or Wizard of Oz, or Captain Blood.

OK, I'm done now.

.

.



Bourdon said:


> I saw it and decided to listen to the same recording.I really like Delius,his music is something special.The use of human voices is exceptional and the atmosphere of his music is very recognizable and stays with you a long time after listening.My appreciation for Delius goes back to the first album I bought with the Academy of st Martin in the Fields.It is music that transports you to another world,a world of fantasy and far dreamlike places. I'm not using music as a medicin but listening to Delius gives me a good feeling in a way no other composer does.


My first exposure to Delius was decades ago, a compilation of three works, "Cuckoo" and two other dreadfully dull (to my ears at the time). The nearest genre I could equate it with was "elevator music" - tuneless, meandering, non-offensive, unengaging 1001 string players.

I remember the cover colors . . . several shades of unappealing green. It was in my mom's incredibly diverse and eclectic collection of LPs - Delius was shoulder to shoulder with the 1812 Overture, Broadway, Herb Alpert, Julie Christy, Alan Sherman, Frank Sinatra, etc.

I've finally heard some Delius I like (although I can't even remember which), and discovered that my first impression based on this "Worst of Delius" collection was probably not really well thought out . . . .


----------



## Bourdon

*Reinbert de Leeuw died at 81 r.i.p.*


----------



## pianozach

.


pianozach said:


> My first exposure to Delius was decades ago, a compilation of three works, "Cuckoo" and two other dreadfully dull (to my ears at the time). The nearest genre I could equate it with was "elevator music" - tuneless, meandering, non-offensive, unengaging 1001 string players.
> 
> I remember the cover colors . . . several shades of unappealing green. It was in my mom's incredibly diverse and eclectic collection of LPs - Delius was shoulder to shoulder with the 1812 Overture, Broadway, Herb Alpert, Julie Christy, Alan Sherman, Frank Sinatra, etc.
> 
> I've finally heard some Delius I like (although I can't even remember which), and discovered that my first impression based on this "Worst of Delius" collection was probably not really well thought out . . . .


Gawd bless Google Image search.

Here's the blasted album that in my teens thought sucked mightily:

*The Music of Delius*, 
1952
Felix Slatkin
The Concert Arts Orchestra









Side ONE:
On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring
Summer Night On The River

Side TWO: 
Intermezzo And Serenade From "Hassan"
Caprice And Elegy For Violincello And Orchestra
Prelude To "Irmelin"

Anyone familiar with this recording?


----------



## pianozach

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
> *
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic, 1944. Is it one of the greatest recordings of the 8th? All I know is, I listened to this while I got a root canal, and I felt no pain.


I've passively listened to Bruckner's 8th a few times over the past week, and find it difficult to 'get into'. There's some beautiful passages and some impressive drama, but my major complaint is the dynamic range (read 'volume').

It often is so quiet I have to turn it up considerably to hear anything at all, and then I'm having to turn it down when he hits the *fff* sections, only to have it vanish when again it reaches a *ppp* section, interrupting my 'enjoyment' by wondering instead if I had accidentally turned the player _off_.

Again, it's the *1971 Cellibidache* recording.

Is there, perhaps, a *brickwalled* release somewhere?


I'm now on to my Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra recording of Bruckner Symphony 5 & 4.

I'm liking the *1st movement* of *Symphony No. 5* a great deal so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Goebaidoelina*

Jetzt Immer Schnee

Perception


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here are two pretty famous Norwegian guys talking about music. Has English subtitles! Get enlightened


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:

















Current listening - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Sir Karl Jenkins:


----------



## Rambler

*Defining Dahl: The Music of Ingolf Dahl*The New World Symphony & New World Brass John Harle (saxophone) conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas on argo








Here's an unfamiliar composer to me - Ingolf Dahl. Born in Sweden but moved to America in the second world war.

Here we have-
- Concerto for Alto Saxophone
- Hymn
- Music for Brass Instruments
- The Tower of Saint Barbara

I was rather reminded of Stravinsky in the concerto. Enjoyable music but perhaps not exactly essential listening.


----------



## Red Terror

Fabulous recordings by an underrated Master.


----------



## NightHawk

This recording is excellent - the issues of balance and contrast, so necessary in Carter's highly polyphonic music, are handled with great virtuosity. Reading the full score of the _Variations for Orchestra (1953-54),_ for instance, one notices that every nuance of rhythm is clearly delineated. Carter was a brilliant orchestrator and the recording is also noteworthy for the kaleidoscopic effects of instrumental color. Highly recommended if you like Carter's 'romantic ultra-modernism'.


----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato








Discs 1 & 2 from this 7 CD set, featuring:

- Symphony No. 1 with the Orchestre de Paris conducted by Paavo Jarvi

- Symphony No. 2 'Le Double' with the Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux conducted by Charles Munch

- Le Loup, ballet music with Jean Anouith (reader) and the Orchestre du Theatre des Champs-Elysees conducted by Paul Bonneau

- Metaboles with the Orchestre de Paris conducted by Paavo Jarvi

- Timbres, espace, movement ou 'La Nuit etoilee' with the Orchestre National de France conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich

Interesting orchestral music here. An excellent introduction to the music of Henri Dutilleux.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Otello
> 
> Jon Vickers (Otello), Mirella Freni (Desdemona), Peter Glossop (Iago), Aldo Bottion (Cassio), Michel Senechal (Rodrigo), Jose van Dam (Lodovico), Mario Machi (Montano), Stefania Malagù (Emilia), Hans Helm (Un Araldo)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan.


Perhaps 40 years ago this casting might not have bothered me at all, but seeing this photo today shocked me. I figured at first this might be the 1950s or early 1960s (Vickers played the part in 1960).

They couldn't find a tenor of color that could have performed this? What . . . wait . . . this was *1973*?

From Wikipedia:



> *Blackface controversy*
> 
> For many years it was common for white singers to wear dark makeup when playing Otello. The Metropolitan Opera stopped the practice in 2015. Some have argued that using dark makeup for the character is a matter of costuming, and not a true example of racist blackface. The Metropolitan decision led to calls for casting more people of color in opera.


Heh heh. A "matter of costuming". *Nice try*.

Now that I'm thinking about it, is there actually any official recording released with a person of color playing the part of Otello?


----------



## DavidA

Listening to the SCHUMANN concerto with Walter from this very fine and underrated pianist. What fine performance - as good as any in the catalogue


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Overture from _Der fliegende Holländer_. Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony. Free download from the "New on Naxos" newsletter. Thank you, Klaus Heymann. Really enjoying it so far. This is my first listen to anything from the Schwarz/Seattle catalog. I know they are an iconic team. So far I really like it. If there were to be an alternative "Big 5" list of up-and-coming orchestras, perhaps the Seattle Symphony (and the Atlanta SO, for that matter) would be a part of it.



Rambler said:


> *Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato
> View attachment 130232
> 
> 
> Discs 1 & 2 from this 7 CD set, featuring:
> 
> - Symphony No. 1 with the Orchestre de Paris conducted by Paavo Jarvi
> 
> - Symphony No. 2 'Le Double' with the Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux conducted by Charles Munch
> 
> - Le Loup, ballet music with Jean Anouith (reader) and the Orchestre du Theatre des Champs-Elysees conducted by Paul Bonneau
> 
> - Metaboles with the Orchestre de Paris conducted by Paavo Jarvi
> 
> - Timbres, espace, movement ou 'La Nuit etoilee' with the Orchestre National de France conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich
> 
> Interesting orchestral music here. An excellent introduction to the music of Henri Dutilleux.


^Still strongly considering going for that set. I just got paid today, I'll splurge on one box set or another


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, op.41 no.1. Zehetmair Quartett, on ECM. I don't know what it is, but a lot of these ECM releases and the artists on their label have a way of presenting older repertoire in a more contemporary light. Perhaps my perception is being colored by the very modern, very minimalistic packaging. Anyway, the music is beautiful. Very much enjoying it, so far.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*The Mahler Journey- Day 12*

*Symphony No. 10 (Deryck Cooke completion)*
Simon Rattle/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

First of all, if there's anyone at all who has been reading what I've been writing about Mahler throughout the last week and a half, I extend my profound gratitude. That is all

Now, on to the 10th. As we finish the Mahler Journey, I find it hard to process just how much this man changed as an artist throughout his life. Of course, this was largely due to outside circumstances as we have seen. But the wide-eyed cosmos-charter of the early _Wunderhorn_ days gradually learned to channel his energies into more crystalline and profound experiments, culminating in the indelible vistas of _Das Lied_ and the 9th. Truly, it has been strangely and amazingly fascinating to embark on this journey. I had always seen the 9th as Mahler's final statement which he had nothing to build upon. But obviously, such a restless man as Mahler could not end there. Even as life ran him ragged in his final days, he worked feverishly as if to try and defy the grip of death to the greatest of his abilities. With what he left us of the 10th, we see something very clear emerge- a potential fourth stage of his output that shows his willingness to be more avant-garde than ever, as if he wanted to let loose all the unrealized depth of his soon-to-be-perished mind. Even the first movement _Adagio_, the only completed movement (and even then not fully orchestrated) clearly demonstrates that Mahler would have been fascinated by the Second Viennese School, the Soviet protestors, British pastoralism, and all the other various musical movements of the century. In the 10th, we see the sort of personality we expect from Mahler, but one that is just beginning to reshape itself into a different aesthetic. He was too adventurous to confine himself to a single style, or to be content with the 9th as his final statement.

This _Adagio_ is a far, far cry from the breathless transcendence of the similar movement in the 9th. Though its principal theme is hauntingly beautiful and searching, there is more of a sense of resignation and acceptance in this music than in the tacit epic battles underneath the skin of the 9th. Most notable is the extraordinarily chromatic harmonic language which toes the line between late Romanticism and something that Schoenberg would appreciate. A crucial concept in the 10th is the relationship between calm and turbulence, possibly related to Mahler's struggle to accept death or rebel against it. Through this magnificently rich, meandering chromaticism; Mahler crafts what may be one of his more ingenious movements, though it certainly doesn't appeal to me as much as others. The middle section of the symphony frames an oddly short, frantic _Purgatorio_ supposedly representing his torment over Alma's apathy with two scherzi that blend classic Mahlerian grotesquerie and folk dances. This music doesn't seem as well-developed or convincing as his previous such movements, however. Of course, that is to be expected when this is essentially, Cooke's own composition based off Mahler's rough material. The finale, though, is by far my favorite part. It opens with a series of terrifying gestures- anguished utterances from the contrabassoon punctuated by shattering, gunshot-like blows to a huge military drum. Another series of punishments from Fate? There then follows a reprise of the first movement music that is worked out in a large sonata form. After this harrowing rhetoric, the final minutes round off the ouevre of Gustav Mahler with the most fitting material that could be imagined. After all this experimentation, this alien dissonance, this discomfort, that has dominated the symphony, we experience a taste of rapture. A brutally honest and unreasonably gorgeous melody, accompanied angelically by the harp, imprints itself on the minds of listeners and seems to seamlessly merge into the heavens. After all this struggle, all this exploration, all this terror, all this cataclysm, all this pain, all this hope- not only in this symphony but in his life's work- all that remains is peace and dignity. One is reminded of the amazingly still and content final pages of the Bruckner 9th Adagio- we know the composer meant to write more, and that this is not his intended final word. But it sure does move us to the core. How much of this is Cooke and how much of this is Mahler, we may never know. But as we end this journey, it leaves us with a glimmer of hope that maybe, just maybe; this troubled, troubled soul found a smidgen of consolation in those final days before succumbing to a blood infection at age 51. In the life to come that you so fervently grasped for, I hope very dearly, Gustav, that you are in possession of that beauty that you spent your life in pursuit of.

This is actually the first time I've heard this complete symphony, so I'm unfamiliar with performances. Though I wasn't blown away by this one from Rattle (a bit of a dull orchestral sound), there was plenty of passion and gusto as the score demanded.

I leave you with my personal ranking of all 20 of Gustav's works after this journey:

20. Blumine
19. Totenfeier
18. Das Klagende Lied
17. Piano Quartet
16. No. 8
15. Songs of a Wayfarer
14. No. 10
13. No. 7
12. No. 3
11. Des Knaben Wunderhorn
10. Lieder und Gesange
9. No. 1
8. No. 5
7. Ruckert-Lieder
6. Kindertotenlieder
5. Das Lied von der Erde
4. No. 2
3. No. 6
2. No. 4
1. No. 9


----------



## Eramire156

*Day 6 starting the late quartets*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no"12, op.127 in E flat major









Leipziger Streichquartett*

taking a break from Beethoven

*Bela Bartok 
Violin Sonatas no.1 & 2









Eugene Drucker
Diane Walsh*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130241


*Pablo Sarasate*

Concert Fantasy on Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_, op. 54
Navarra, op. 33
Muiñeiras, op. 32
Nouvelle fantasie sur _Faust_ de Gounod, op. 13
Barcarolle vénitienne, op. 46
Introduction et Caprice-Jota, op. 41

Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor
Tianwa Yang, violin

2011


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony with Britten Sinfonia in choral works of Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Schubert Transcriptions

"Die Forelle" (1817) S564 (D550)

Six Mélodies Favorites de la Belle Meunière de François Schubert, S565
No. 19: "Der Müller und der Bach" (D795/19)
No. 2: "Wohin?" (No. 5 of Müllerlieder) (D795/2)

6 Melodien von Franz Schubert, S.563
No 1: Lebe Wohl!

Six Mélodies Favorites de la Belle Meunière de François Schubert, S565 
No. 1: "Das Wandern" (D795/1)

Winterreise - Song cycle ie schöne Müllerin (S561)
No 5: "Der Lindenbaum" (911/5)

12 Lieder von Franz Schubert(S558)
No. 9: "Ständchen (Horch! Horch! die Lerch!)" (D889)
No. 2:"Auf dem Wasser zu singen" (D774)

Winterreise - Song cycle ie schöne Müllerin (S561)
No.4: Die Post (D911/13)

Schwanengesang, 14 lieder (S560)
No.3: Aufenthalt (D957/5)

Lob der Tranen (In praise of tears) S567, D711

12 Lieder von Franz Schubert(S558)
No 2: "Der Erlkönig" (D328d)

Jorge Bolet, piano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130245


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in Angustiis, "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert and Choir
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## starthrower

I'm streaming this one. Listening to this marvelous playing, I wish I'd snapped up a CD copy while they were affordable.


----------



## Rogerx

Sor: Morceau de Concert, Six Valses et un Galop & other guitar works

Adam Holzman (guitar)

6 Valses et un Galop, Op. 57
Fantaisie
Fantaisie Villageoise, Op. 52
Morceau de Concert, Op. 54
Souvenirs d'une Soiree a Berlin, Op. 56


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> Perhaps 40 years ago this casting might not have bothered me at all, but seeing this photo today shocked me. I figured at first this might be the 1950s or early 1960s (Vickers played the part in 1960).
> 
> They couldn't find a tenor of color that could have performed this? What . . . wait . . . this was *1973*?
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Heh heh. A "matter of costuming". *Nice try*.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it, is there actually any official recording released with a person of color playing the part of Otello?


Can't think of anyone, sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Symphonies 26, 27 & 32

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Reinbert de Leeuw died at 81 r.i.p.*


Well Bourdon, for all the moaning from the " Contemporary Music Subforum" having their own thread, almost no-one notice this news.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Lieder

Robert Holl (bass-baritone) & András Schiff (piano)

An die Nachtigall, Op. 46 No. 4 (Text: L.C.H. Hölty)
Auf dem Kirchhofe, Op. 105 No. 4
Botschaft, Op. 47 No. 1
Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht, Op. 96 No. 1
Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Es liebt sich so lieblich, Op. 71 No. 1
Es schauen die Blumen, Op. 96 No. 3
Feldeinsamkeit, Op. 86 No. 2
Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Heimweh, Op. 63 No. 8
Lieder (4), Op. 46
Lieder (5), Op. 47
Meerfahrt, Op. 96 No. 4
Meine Lieder Op. 106 No. 4
Mondenschein, Op. 85 No. 2
O kühler Wald, Op. 72 No. 3
Sommerabend, Op. 85 No. 1
Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Verzagen, Op. 72 No. 4
Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Popular Tone Poems

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

En Saga, Op. 9
Finlandia, Op. 26
Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Tapiola, Op. 112
The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 1 - Pogorelich, LSO, Abbado.


----------



## starthrower

Rogerx said:


> Well Bourdon, for all the moaning from the " Contemporary Music Subforum" having their own thread, almost no-one notice this news.


It is being reported elsewhere. I saw it on Facebook.


----------



## Rogerx

starthrower said:


> It is being reported elsewhere. I saw it on Facebook.


As I did in Roll of Honour


----------



## DavidA

pianozach said:


> Perhaps 40 years ago this casting might not have bothered me at all, but seeing this photo today shocked me. I figured at first this might be the 1950s or early 1960s (Vickers played the part in 1960).
> 
> They couldn't find a tenor of color that could have performed this? What . . . wait . . . this was *1973*?
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Heh heh. A "matter of costuming". *Nice try*.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it, is there actually any official recording released with a person of color playing the part of Otello?


Without going into it I don't think there's any recording with a black singer playing Otello. The problem is with our modern PC climate that we do not appear to recognise that the word actor means 'mask' And an actor is playing a part, someone he he is not. Of course an actor wearing black face to look like a Moor is not racist as he is merely playing a part. The last time I saw Othello the Shakespeare play there were two African Americans playing the parts of Othello and Iago Which not only ruined the dynamics of the play which is about racism, but was equally inauthentic, as Othello is a Moor. I am totally opposed to someone wearing black make up to mock another race as in the black-and-white minstrels but wearing dark make up to play a part seriously appears to me a far different matter.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent way to start the day - but this spin is to say RIP Reinbert de Leeuw:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Gramophone Magazine December 2019

While Hewitt's stylish integrity, superb finger independence and deep feeling for the music's roots in dance remains a constant, there's now a greater level of interplay between hands, with added variety of articulation and rhythmic flexibility...One also perceives more expressive gestures by way of dynamic hairpins, caesuras, breath pauses and myriad accentuations that will strike listeners as either spontaneous or self-aware, depending on personal taste.

International Piano December 2019

The Sarabande of No 1 seeks the eternal while No 2 has a different profundity, housed in C minor. The Sixth is the summit of both Bach's Partitas and Hewitt's readings, Bach soliloquising (perhaps, as Hewitt suggests, in conversation with his god). Hewitt's Fazioli is perfectly calibrated. All the core traits of Hewitt's Bach are here: clarity, focus, devotion.

MusicWeb International January 2020

the cycle is beautifully recorded in a warmly welcoming ambience with an agreeable sense of space and perspective. This is a recording which showcases the exquisite artistry of this pianist. Hewitt's intelligent approach, impeccable musicianship and authoritative technique serve the music well."

The Observer 1st December 2019

Hewitt's playing is characteristically limpid, technically faultless, deeply intelligent and infectiously joyous. Her decades of experience playing this repertoire gives it a special patina; it glows like old gold.


----------



## pianozach

DavidA said:


> Without going into it I don't think there's any recording with a black singer playing Otello. The problem is with our modern PC climate that we do not appear to recognise that the word actor means 'mask' And an actor is playing a part, someone he he is not. Of course an actor wearing black face to look like a Moor is not racist as he is merely playing a part. The last time I saw Othello the Shakespeare play there were two African Americans playing the parts of Othello and Iago Which not only ruined the dynamics of the play which is about racism, but was equally inauthentic, as Othello is a Moor. I am totally opposed to someone wearing black make up to mock another race as in the black-and-white minstrels but wearing dark make up to play a part seriously appears to me a far different matter.


A well thought-out answer.

But cinema and theatre have stepped into the future on this one, and often face backlash when they fail to cast an 'appropriate' actor/singer/whatever in an ethnic role. Why does opera get a free pass?

A couple of years ago a high school cancelled their school musical because the drama teacher DIDN'T cast a black student as Esmeralda in The Hunchback of Notre Dame (actually she's only been black since the Disney animated version drew her that way . . . the original Esmeralda was actually kidnapped by gypsies . . . ).

For several years there's been a drop off in productions of The Mikado because of a perceived 'yellow-face' issue.

I don't know . . . cinema has sworn off blackface (almost), and theatre has as well. So why are there no tenors of color as Otello in any of the many recordings?


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Is your point that singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do? Or are you merely observing current societal sensitivities? Ideally, voice and ability to project the appropriate (for the production) character/persona must be the main considerations in casting Otello or any other opera. That no tenor of colour has done so on record could mean many things, including the possibility that perfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination. I wonder what the point you are making is but if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role that might help a case against discrimination.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Music for this Saturday morning.*

François Couperin - Keyboard Music 1*
Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat
Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major
Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor
*Angela Hewitt (piano)*
[Hyperion, 2003]

Played on a Steinway instrument, I see, rather than Ms. Hewitt's late lamented Fazioli (which she started to use for recordings in 2003). I'm not familiar with Couperin's Pièces de clavecin played on a harpsichord, but they seem to work well enough on a concert grand.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Twelfth and final instalment of W.A. Mozart's orchestral works. It's been an enjoyable journey but I'm not done with his music just yet.

Symphony no.39 in E-flat K543 (1788):
Symphony no.40 in G-minor K550 (1788):
Symphony no.41 in C K551 (1788):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.26 [_Coronation_] in D K537 (1788):
Piano Concerto no.27 in B-flat K595 (1790):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg_ [_The Victory of the Coburg Heroes_] - contradanse in C K587 (1789):
_(3) Deutsche Tänze_ K605 (1791):
_Il Trionfo delle Donne_ [_The Ladies' Victory_] - contradanse in E-flat K607 based on a theme from the opera buffa _Il trionfo delle donne_ by Pasquale Anfossi, completed by Erik Smith (1791):
_Les filles malicieuses_ [_The Malevolent Daughters_] - contradanse in G K610 (1791):
_Die Leyerer_ [_The Hudy-Gurdy Players_] - contradanse in C K611 (1791):










Horn Concerto no.1 in D K412 (1791):










Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (1791):


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3
String Quartet in G major, op.76 no.1
String Quartet in D minor, op.76 no.2
String Quartet in D minor, op.103 (unfinished)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Is your point that singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do? Or are you merely observing current societal sensitivities? Ideally, voice and ability to project the appropriate (for the production) character/persona must be the main considerations in casting Otello or any other opera. That no tenor of colour has done so on record could mean many things, including the possibility that perfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination. I wonder what the point you are making is but if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role that might help a case against discrimination.


Indeed, it's hard enough to find a tenor, any tenor, who can actually sing the role, let alone do it justice dramatically, so I imagine the reason no tenor of colour has appeared in any of the recordings is that such a thing was impossible to come by. Of those I know, none of them would have had the requisite weight of voice.

I see no problem in actors or singers using make up to make them look like the character they are playing. If that means making their skin darker, or lighter as I believe Shirley Verrett used to do when playing Elizabeth I in *Maria Stuarda*, then so be it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is one of the last, maybe even the last, recordings Dame Janet made. She was in her late 50s at the time, but the voice was still in fine shape. Perhaps the vibrations had loosened a little in the almost 40 years she had been singing professionally, but she was remarkably consistent for a very long time and never really made a bad record.

This is no exception. She brings her customary intelligence, musical specificity and beauty of tone to two rare Respighi songs, set to Italian translations of Shelley poems, _Aretusa_ and _Il Tramonto_.

The other pieces on the disc are equally desirable, the _Lauda per la Nativita del Signore_ particularly charming. Here the solo voices are Patricia Rosario, Louise Winter and Lynton Atkinson with the Richard Hickox Singers.

Hickox and the City of London Sinfonia provide excellent support. A lovely disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

As a kid I found it hard to like the Brahms symphonies. My parents had Bruno Walter's recordings and they didn't do much for me (at that time - now I know them as wonderful!). It worried me that I wasn't hearing whatever it was that made people value the works so highly so I explored other recordings via our local library. It was Klemperer who got me hearing them. Since that time I have cooled considerably towards his accounts of the symphonies and it is a very long time since I played one. So I thought I would try again this morning with the 3rd. This is in fact a fine rigorous but glowing performance but I do still find it a little cold and I am not so sure that Klemperer's rugged sound suited Brahms as well as it did Beethoven. Still, a fine and very enjoyable performance - it does sing! - and the long gap since I last listened to it has me marveling afresh at the many good things in the performance.


----------



## Paulby

A pleasant start to the weekend


----------



## canouro

*Weber ‎- Klarinettenkonzerte*
Sabine Meyer, Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Chorus with soprano solo: "Wo sich die Pulse", WoO 98
Consecration of the House Overture, Op. 124
Die Weihe des Hauses, incidental music, Hess 118
Incidental music to The Ruins of Athens


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Well Bourdon, for all the moaning from the " Contemporary Music Subforum" having their own thread, almost no-one notice this news.


it's illuminating and a bit sad


----------



## DavidA

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Is your point that singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do? Or are you merely observing current societal sensitivities? Ideally, voice and ability to project the appropriate (for the production) character/persona must be the main considerations in casting Otello or any other opera. That no tenor of colour has done so on record could mean many things, including the possibility that perfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination. I wonder what the point you are making is but if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role that might help a case against discrimination.


Obviously one is not saying for the life of me that black singers should not sing the role but I have never heard of a black tenor who is able to manage the role of Otello. One problem in this PC ethnic thing is how far do we go? I have heard of the Mikado being objected to even though it's quite obvious it's English manners that are being satirised not Japanese. And do we always cast butterfly as a Japanese even though she sings in Italian and her American lover also sings in Italian? The whole thing is ridiculous. And in Puccini's American opera why do they sing in Italian? And why is Aida an Ethiopian sung in Italian and Salome in German not Hebrew?


----------



## canouro

*Liszt ‎- Piano Works *
Années De Pèlerinage (Deuxiéme Année - Italie) - cd4
_Jorge Bolet_


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Symphony No. 10 (Deryck Cooke completion)*
> Simon Rattle/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> 
> First of all, if there's anyone at all who has been reading what I've been writing about Mahler throughout the last week and a half, I extend my profound gratitude. That is all
> 
> Now, on to the 10th. As we finish the Mahler Journey, I find it hard to process just how much this man changed as an artist throughout his life. Of course, this was largely due to outside circumstances as we have seen. But the wide-eyed cosmos-charter of the early _Wunderhorn_ days gradually learned to channel his energies into more crystalline and profound experiments, culminating in the indelible vistas of _Das Lied_ and the 9th. Truly, it has been strangely and amazingly fascinating to embark on this journey. I had always seen the 9th as Mahler's final statement which he had nothing to build upon. But obviously, such a restless man as Mahler could not end there. Even as life ran him ragged in his final days, he worked feverishly as if to try and defy the grip of death to the greatest of his abilities. With what he left us of the 10th, we see something very clear emerge- a potential fourth stage of his output that shows his willingness to be more avant-garde than ever, as if he wanted to let loose all the unrealized depth of his soon-to-be-perished mind. Even the first movement _Adagio_, the only completed movement (and even then not fully orchestrated) clearly demonstrates that Mahler would have been fascinated by the Second Viennese School, the Soviet protestors, British pastoralism, and all the other various musical movements of the century. In the 10th, we see the sort of personality we expect from Mahler, but one that is just beginning to reshape itself into a different aesthetic. He was too adventurous to confine himself to a single style, or to be content with the 9th as his final statement.
> 
> This _Adagio_ is a far, far cry from the breathless transcendence of the similar movement in the 9th. Though its principal theme is hauntingly beautiful and searching, there is more of a sense of resignation and acceptance in this music than in the tacit epic battles underneath the skin of the 9th. Most notable is the extraordinarily chromatic harmonic language which toes the line between late Romanticism and something that Schoenberg would appreciate. A crucial concept in the 10th is the relationship between calm and turbulence, possibly related to Mahler's struggle to accept death or rebel against it. Through this magnificently rich, meandering chromaticism; Mahler crafts what may be one of his more ingenious movements, though it certainly doesn't appeal to me as much as others. The middle section of the symphony frames an oddly short, frantic _Purgatorio_ supposedly representing his torment over Alma's apathy with two scherzi that blend classic Mahlerian grotesquerie and folk dances. This music doesn't seem as well-developed or convincing as his previous such movements, however. Of course, that is to be expected when this is essentially, Cooke's own composition based off Mahler's rough material. The finale, though, is by far my favorite part. It opens with a series of terrifying gestures- anguished utterances from the contrabassoon punctuated by shattering, gunshot-like blows to a huge military drum. Another series of punishments from Fate? There then follows a reprise of the first movement music that is worked out in a large sonata form. After this harrowing rhetoric, the final minutes round off the ouevre of Gustav Mahler with the most fitting material that could be imagined. After all this experimentation, this alien dissonance, this discomfort, that has dominated the symphony, we experience a taste of rapture. A brutally honest and unreasonably gorgeous melody, accompanied angelically by the harp, imprints itself on the minds of listeners and seems to seamlessly merge into the heavens. After all this struggle, all this exploration, all this terror, all this cataclysm, all this pain, all this hope- not only in this symphony but in his life's work- all that remains is peace and dignity. One is reminded of the amazingly still and content final pages of the Bruckner 9th Adagio- we know the composer meant to write more, and that this is not his intended final word. But it sure does move us to the core. How much of this is Cooke and how much of this is Mahler, we may never know. But as we end this journey, it leaves us with a glimmer of hope that maybe, just maybe; this troubled, troubled soul found a smidgen of consolation in those final days before succumbing to a blood infection at age 51. In the life to come that you so fervently grasped for, I hope very dearly, Gustav, that you are in possession of that beauty that you spent your life in pursuit of.
> 
> This is actually the first time I've heard this complete symphony, so I'm unfamiliar with performances. Though I wasn't blown away by this one from Rattle (a bit of a dull orchestral sound), there was plenty of passion and gusto as the score demanded.
> 
> I leave you with my personal ranking of all 20 of Gustav's works after this journey:
> 
> 20. Blumine
> 19. Totenfeier
> 18. Das Klagende Lied
> 17. Piano Quartet
> 16. No. 8
> 15. Songs of a Wayfarer
> 14. No. 10
> 13. No. 7
> 12. No. 3
> 11. Des Knaben Wunderhorn
> 10. Lieder und Gesange
> 9. No. 1
> 8. No. 5
> 7. Ruckert-Lieder
> 6. Kindertotenlieder
> 5. Das Lied von der Erde
> 4. No. 2
> 3. No. 6
> 2. No. 4
> 1. No. 9


I'm OK with your list. I did something similar in the fall, but with only the symphonies and DLvdE. I didn't make a ranking at the end. That wouldn't have been a bad idea. All I know is that finishing with the 10th symphony was extremely underwhelming. But I will continue trying with that symphony as I know it's a favorite to some. Hope you enjoyed the journey!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Paulby

Ensemble 415


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*

This recording is a very beautiful one, alternating in all its colorful fantasies,very good sound!


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Fuchs: Serenades Nos. 1 & 2 and Andante grazioso and Capriccio, Op. 63

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Christian Ludwig


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, the "Apocalyptic". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.

I have the box pictured, but I prefer the original Teldec artwork:


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" and Symphony No. 4 "Italian"*
Marriner, ASMF

It is the fourth that I want to recommend here. The first movement is extremely energetic and fun to hear, and the fourth movement is also exemplary.

The Scottish was fine but not among the best I've heard.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

DavidA said:


> Obviously one is not saying for the life of me that black singers should not sing the role but I have never heard of a black tenor who is able to manage the role of Otello. One problem in this PC ethnic thing is how far do we go? I have heard of the Mikado being objected to even though it's quite obvious it's English manners that are being satirised not Japanese. And do we always cast butterfly as a Japanese even though she sings in Italian and her American lover also sings in Italian? The whole thing is ridiculous. And in Puccini's American opera why do they sing in Italian? And why is Aida an Ethiopian sung in Italian and Salome in German not Hebrew?


It is a question (or set of questions) that is unsettled and still being "thought through" by us (society). I feel the important part of the question concerns opportunities for singers of other races and I have not noticed that there is marked discrimination against employing Japanese, Chinese or coloured singers (as there certainly is with actors) so it doesn't seem a pressing matter to me. I dare say we will all settle down and consider the question in the light of aesthetics before too long. But, given that discrimination on the basis of race is pervasive in the arts, I do think it is right to ask the question.


----------



## Enthusiast

More in memoriam Reinbert de Leeuw ... a set that has been a personal favourite for the last year.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, op.41 no.1. Zehetmair Quartett, on ECM. I don't know what it is, but a lot of these ECM releases and the artists on their label have a way of presenting older repertoire in a more contemporary light. Perhaps my perception is being colored by the very modern, very minimalistic packaging. Anyway, the music is beautiful. Very much enjoying it, so far.


I played it the other day, myself. A great disc; astonishing playing. I know what you mean about ECM but they merely recorded and marketed this visceral playing. Another ECM disc of the same quartet has a quartet (#4) by Hindemith and one (#5) by Bartok - very different music but the same astonishing playing. Do look out for it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I played it the other day, myself. A great disc; astonishing playing. I know what you mean about ECM but they merely recorded and marketed this visceral playing. Another ECM disc of the same quartet has a quartet (#4) by Hindemith and one (#5) by Bartok - very different music but the same astonishing playing. Do look out for it.


I will! That sounds great. I love the Bartók 5th quartet. I listened to the A major quartet from this disc earlier in the morning, phenomenal performance. Visceral indeed. Zehetmair and co. really make the music sound far ahead of its time.

Anyway, I think it might be time to pull the trigger on the de Leuuw Kurtág disc. That's a composer whose works I have been meaning to check out for a long time, and what better time than now to explore the late conductor's works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130274


*Pablo Sarasate*

Introduction et Tarantelle, op. 43
Jota de San Fermín, op. 36
Fantasie sur le _Don Juan_ de Mozart, op. 51
Fantaisie sur _Der Freischütz_ de Weber, op. 14
Jota de Pamplona, op. 50
Airs écossais, op. 34
Le Rêve, op. 53
L'Esprit follet, op. 48

Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor
Tianwa Yang, violin

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: Early Piano Works Vol. 1

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Danses gothiques
Petite Ouverture à danser
Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
Six Gnossiennes


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Satie: Early Piano Works Vol. 1
> 
> Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)
> 
> Danses gothiques
> Petite Ouverture à danser
> Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
> Six Gnossiennes


 We were so much younger in those days,happy memories.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> We were so much younger in those days,happy memories.


I have still the L.P, now spinning, must be in 50% of the Dutch households.
( Philips made a fortune out of it, for yoga lovers and meditating people.)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I have still the L.P, now spinning, must be in 50% of the Dutch households.
> ( Philips made a fortune out of it, for yoga lovers and meditating people.)


Yes indeed,the music is misused,not for the love of music itself but only for the effect it had,rather superficial in my opinion.
Maybe you have this LP also?


----------



## Dimace

This one is dedicated to all modern music fans of our community and especially to my dearest Enthusiast, who offered me a lot of knowledge and motivation in the field modern and contemporary music. *Karlheinz and Hymnen*, my friends. A modern masterpiece, an excellent recording a valuable article for your collections.









(2XLP, DG, 1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Yes indeed,the music is misused,not for the love of music itself but only for the effect it had,rather superficial in my opinion.
> Maybe you have this LP also?


No I haven't , I've seen it but my mediation in music.
( In general)


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor (arr. A. Schöenberg for orchestra)


----------



## canouro

*Liszt ‎- A Faust Symphony*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_

*Rossini - Overture to "The Italian Girl in Algiers" (Karajan/Angel)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Presto

I probably need do little more to recommend this recording than state the names of the three soloists: Itzhak Perlman, Yo-Yo Ma, and Daniel Barenboim (conducting the Berlin Philharmonic from the piano). They perform with the most tender expression in the slow movement, and there are fireworks from all three in the last movement. Coupled with that is the Choral Fantasy, a slightly bonkers piece for piano, chorus and orchestra given a highly polished performance here, again conducted from the piano by Barenboim.

James Longstaffe


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Images, Book I. Claudio Arrau. A very slow and abstract performance, like broad strokes slowly filling a huge, empty canvas.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> This one is dedicated to all modern music fans of our community and especially to my dearest Enthusiast, who offered me a lot of knowledge and motivation in the field modern and contemporary music. *Carlheinz and Hymnen*, my friends. A modern masterpiece, an excellent recording a valuable article for your collections.
> 
> View attachment 130277
> 
> 
> (2XLP, DG, 1969)


If someone had predicted this post from you a year ago I would have thought them crazy! Well done.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel









Listening to this new release and it's rather good. Better than Beethoven?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Sibelius- Symphony No. 2*
Sir John Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Lately I've really been understanding what made Barbirolli such a great conductor. He has such an uncanny eye for the juicy heart of a score. His players sound like they give it their each and every ounce in all his performances. Just finished the first movement, and he narrates it perfectly. One of those performances that draws you in like a magnet from first note and never lets go. Probably my top version of this symphony alongside Rozhdostvensky, Gibson, and Beecham '43.


----------



## Duncan

Over the course of the past week...









*Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Overture on Hebrew Themes*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano), Keith Puddy (clarinet), Gabrieli String Quartet (string quartet)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn*









*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3; Classical Symphony; Autumnal*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn*









*Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven:
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major Op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Op. 58*
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano
Die Kölner Akademie
Micheal Alexander Willens, cond.
2017 - 2018


----------



## Enthusiast

Earlier I was listening to this wonderful pair in Satie. Now I'm soaking up the atmosphere of turn of the century Vienna, early Schoenberg, Berg and Webern included.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia
> 
> Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Presto
> 
> I probably need do little more to recommend this recording than state the names of the three soloists: Itzhak Perlman, Yo-Yo Ma, and Daniel Barenboim (conducting the Berlin Philharmonic from the piano). They perform with the most tender expression in the slow movement, and there are fireworks from all three in the last movement. Coupled with that is the Choral Fantasy, a slightly bonkers piece for piano, chorus and orchestra given a highly polished performance here, again conducted from the piano by Barenboim.
> 
> James Longstaffe


I am sure you are aware Danny Boy is doing repeat with different partners.










*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081JRNPZM/*


----------



## flamencosketches

Rmathuln said:


> I am sure you are aware Danny Boy is doing repeat with different partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081JRNPZM/*


Yo-Yo is on board for the repeat too. I wonder why Perlman decided not to participate this time around.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Brahms: Sextets. Nash Ensemble. Fine playing but it was a bit laid back in spots.










Mozart: Early Symphonies. Harnoncourt. Concentus Musicus Wien. I listened to Symphony 26 for Saturday Symphony but it was so short listened to the rest of the album too which contained Nos. 47. 15 50, 22, 25 and others.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (1880) Barenboim, Berlin. Outstanding recording, the orchestra was perfect for this.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. (1875) Young Hamburg. Quite different in places. I prefer the revised but this version is fun to listen to, now and then.










Dvorak: String Quartets 8 & 10. Albion Quartet. Another excellent Dvorak album from the Albion Quartet. I loved their previous album featuring the American and this one continues their engaged and enjoyable approach. Recommended.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 41 + Bassoon Concerto* - Jane Gower*, Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Pascal Dusapin, A quia (piano concerto) - Nicolas Hodges, Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, Pascal Rophé.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I've passively listened to *Bruckner's 8th* a few times over the past week, and find it difficult to 'get into'.
> I'm now on to my Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra recording of Bruckner Symphony 5 & 4.
> 
> I'm liking the *1st movement* of *Symphony No. 5* a great deal so far.


I actually had time to listen to both the *5th* and *4th* for the first time.

I thought the *5th* was quite excellent. Just "Wow!", in a good way. A new 'favorite'.

The *4th* was also quite good, although I think the fourth movement must have drunk a fifth of whisky. A lot like changing radio stations randomly.


----------



## Merl

Not played this one for ages. A top set


----------



## canouro

*Boito ‎- Mefistofele*
Cesare Siepi, Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, 
Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Tullio Serafin


----------



## pianozach

Enthusiast said:


> #46969
> 
> ^ Is your point that singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do? Or are you merely observing current societal sensitivities? Ideally, voice and ability to project the appropriate (for the production) character/persona must be the main considerations in casting Otello or any other opera. That no tenor of colour has done so on record could mean many things, including the possibility that perfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination. I wonder what the point you are making is but if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role that might help a case against discrimination.


*Is your point that singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do? *

My thanks for your civil response. A discussion of this sort on Facebook will often get ugly rather quickly.

I don't really have "a point". I'm really asking why, in this day and age, _*"why on earth is a Moor being played by a white guy?"*_. But I agree with the point of your leading question: *". . . singers of colour don't get the opportunities that white singers do."* In opera, and everywhere else (except perhaps in rap music, hip hop, sports, and jazz), people of color aren't playing on the same field.

*Or are you merely observing current societal sensitivities? *

Yes. Not only, but yes.

*Ideally, voice and ability to project the appropriate (for the production) character/persona must be the main considerations in casting Otello or any other opera. That no tenor of colour has done so on record could mean many things, including the possibility that perfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination. I wonder what the point you are making is but if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role that might help a case against discrimination.
*

I'm quite confident that there are black tenors that could not only 'handle' the role and vocals, but probably excel at it.

I'm not up on my opera vocalists, let alone black vocalists, so I couldn't 'recommend' anyone. But there are plenty of folks in this forum who _ARE_, and I'm cocksure that they could name *at least one*, possibly many more, that *could*.

But you have actually hit the nail on the head here: *"[P]erfectly good choices were passed over because of some conscious or unconscious discrimination"*.

Discrimination against blacks in the US, at least, is endemic and ingrained in our culture. There's a mountain of source material to support this claim.

And advancements have been made in many trades, industries, and in the arts. Except for Opera (and possibly ballet).

So, to get back to your request *"if you could name some tenors of colour who would be well cast in the role"*, I did a little Googling.

From www.laopera.org/discover/blog/seven-black-opera-singers-that-are-killing-the-game/

*Russell Thomas*









Russell Thomas is that tenor; a voice as smooth as velvet but so powerful you'd think he was amplified. Last here in our 2016/17 season as Cavaradossi in Tosca, Thomas wowed audiences. He'll be gracing our stage once again this season in the title role of Mozart's The Clemency of Titus. With such raw talent, one would think that opera was Thomas's first choice of career; but in fact, Thomas didn't pursue opera until he was eighteen years old at the urging of his music teacher. He has since performed at The Metropolitan Opera, Deutsche Oper Berlin, and the Royal Opera House, amongst others. After The Clemency of Titus, *Thomas will make his role debut as Othello in Othello at Canadian Opera Company.*

Thomas has played one role at the Met, that of the Herald in Don Carlo, in 2005.

So . . .


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> Louis Christian August Glass: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 30, "Skovsymfoni" (Wood Symphony)
> 
> Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra
> Nayden Todorov
> 
> View attachment 130222
> 
> 
> Some real catchy stuff including a super 3rd movement.


You should check the CPO recording of this work. It's by miles better than this one IMO, and it includes the lovely Summer Life Suite. The Plovdiv PO leave too much to be desired, sadly.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Santtu-Matias Rouvali









Love Sibelius King Christian Suite and this is a new super recording of it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> .
> 
> Gawd bless Google Image search.
> 
> Here's the blasted album that in my teens thought sucked mightily:
> 
> *The Music of Delius*,
> 1952
> Felix Slatkin
> The Concert Arts Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 130226
> 
> 
> Side ONE:
> On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring
> Summer Night On The River
> 
> Side TWO:
> Intermezzo And Serenade From "Hassan"
> Caprice And Elegy For Violincello And Orchestra
> Prelude To "Irmelin"
> 
> Anyone familiar with this recording?


I went to Youtube and cued up these 5 pieces, although not the Slatkin versions.

*On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring
Summer Night On The River
Intermezzo And Serenade From "Hassan"
Caprice And Elegy For Violincello And Orchestra
Prelude To "Irmelin" *

They're quite beautiful, but together they are a collection of sleep-inducing Soma.

Lush, adagio throwbacks to Impressionism almost.

This reminds me of my first year of college, when Dr. William Richards imparted this bit of wisdom in regards to my youthful enthusiasm in learning music that wasn't in my wheelhouse, which usually tended to be a reliance of speed, flash, and impulsiveness: _"You'll play Schubert much better when you're old."_

There's a lot to like about these pieces, but gathering them together in one place seems unseemly. Surely Delius composed works that had more hair on them, yes?


----------



## pianozach

*Ralph Vaughan Williams : Serenade to Music*, orchestral version

I had Delius on Youtube, and it's automated 'smart' UpNext feature decided I'd like to hear this. It even tells me what it has in store from me next: Ralph Vaughan Williams: In the Fen, Concerto for Oboe and Strings, then Debussey's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun .


----------



## eljr

Wise Deer

Philip Glass, Daniel Medina de la Rosa, Erasmo Medina Medina ‎- The Spirit Of The Earth


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 8/9 'Great C major' - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.
A very fine recording of the Great C major - very enjoyable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux - The Centenary Edition: Vocal Works* on Erato








The fifth disc from this seven disc set, which covers vocal music.

- 2 Sonnets de Jean Cassou for baritone and piano withy Gilles Cachemaille (baritone) and Henri Dutilleux (piano)

- San Francisco Night for soprano and piano with Dawn Upshaw (soprano) and Jerome Ducros (piano)

- Correspondancies for voice and orchestra with Barbara Hannogan (soprano) and the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen

- Le Temops l'horloge for voice and orchestra withy Renee Fleming (soprano) nand the Orchestre National de France conducted by Seiji Ozawa

A rather fine disc!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Skidmore leading Ex Cathedra Consort in latin motets by Martin Peerson:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with W.A. Mozart - various vocal/choral works part one of three tonight.

_Psalm CXXIX: De profundis clamavi_ [_Out of the Depths Have I Cried unto Thee_] for mixed choir and continuo K93 (now thought to be 1757) ***
_O heiliges Band der Freundschaft: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge_ [_O Sacred Bond of Friendship: Song of Praise from the Solemn Lodge of Johann_] - masonic song for tenor and piano K148 [Text: Ludwig Friedrich Lenz] (c. 1772):
_Sancta Maria, mater Dei_ [_Holy Mary, Mother of God_] - hymn for mixed choir, strings and organ K273 (1777):

(*** originally misattributed as a Mozart work from 1771, now considered to be by Georg Reutter the Younger)










_Exsultate, jubilate_ [_Exult, Rejoice_] - motet for soprano (originally castrato) and orchestra K165 [Text: unknown, poss. Venanzio Rauzzini] (1773 - partly rev. by 1780):










_Mass no.10_ [_Credo_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K257 (1776):










_Betracht dies Herz und frage mich_ [_Consider this heart and ask me_] - aria for soprano and orchestra from the _Grabmusik_ cantata K42 [Text: Ignaz Anton von Weiser] (1772):
_Ah, lo previdi/Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei_ [_Ah, I foresaw it!/Ah, fly from my sight_] - recitative and aria for soprano and orchestra, possibly intended for the opera _Andromeda_ by Giovanni Paisiello K272 [Text: Vittorio Amadeo Cigna-Santi] (1777):










_Litaniae Lauretenae_ [_Litany of Loreto_] in D for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K195 (1774):
_Mass no.11_ [_Piccolomesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K258 (1775 or 1776):
_Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento_ [_Litany of the Venerated Sacrament of the Altar_] in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K243 (1776):


----------



## WVdave

Dimitri Schostakowitsch; Symphonie Nr. 5 Op. 47
Sinfonie-Orchester Der Nationalen Philharmonie Warschau, Witold Rowicki 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- SLPM 138 031, Deutsche Grammophon ‎- SLPM 138031
Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1966.


----------



## Rambler

*Bernstein: Chichester Psalms*Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra conducted by Marin Alsop on Naxos















This recording of the Chichester Psalms also includes the suite from On the Waterfront and Three Dance Episodes from On the Town.

Nice recording from Naxos.


----------



## Malx

With great thanks to HenryPenfold for alerting me to a cheap cd quality Flac download on Qobuz, I now have the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphony set that I have hankered after for years.

Lets start at the beginning - so tonight it is Symphony No 1.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pastorale Sonata. Webern, Orchestral Pieces, Op. 6 and 10*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> With great thanks to HenryPenfold for alerting me to a cheap cd quality Flac download on Qobuz, I now have the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphony set that I have hankered after for years.


Good listening to you!


----------



## Rambler

*Leonard Bernstein - West Side Story* on DG








A rather too operatic performance? Probably. I'm not convinced that Kiwi Te Kanawa and Jose Carraeras are quite right in their roles here!

Never mind - it still is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Piano Concerto No 1 - Alexander Melnikov, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis.
Followed by:
Takemitsu, A String around Autumn - Nobuko Imai (viola), Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Eramire156

*Day seven on my Beethoven quartet journey*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.13 in B flat major,op.130









The Hollywood String Quartet *

Too closely mic'ed, it can sound harsh, but their late Beethoven are wonderful performances I wouldn't want to be without.


----------



## eljr

Joachim Raff said:


> Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester
> 
> Reinhard Goebel
> 
> View attachment 130279
> 
> 
> Listening to this new release and it's rather good. Better than Beethoven?


illl give it a listen and let you know


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Don't normally play stuff this late but it's been a ***** day.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:
Schnittke, Concerto for Viola and Orchestra - Kim Kashkashian (viola), Saarbrucken RSO, Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet no.13 in B flat major,op.130
> 
> View attachment 130309
> 
> 
> The Hollywood String Quartet *
> 
> Too closely mic'ed, it can sound harsh, but their late Beethoven are wonderful performances I wouldn't want to be without.


Where did you find that? I can't find it on Amazon or Presto.


----------



## MusicSybarite

String Quartet No. 4

I have to say this is rewarding stuff. I love this serious side of the composers, and regarding Reger, seriousness that is expressed with such rigour and discipline but intense at the same time. And witty, almost forget it. Fantastic.










South Ostrobothnian Suite No. 1

In idiom it could be related to Madetoja. Mildly tuneful, well orchestrated, pastoral in mood. I hope No. 2 will be equal or better than this one.


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> Where did you find that? I can't find it on Amazon or Presto.


I can't find it anywhere on the entire internet!


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> With great thanks to HenryPenfold for alerting me to a cheap cd quality Flac download on Qobuz, I now have the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphony set that I have hankered after for years.
> 
> Lets start at the beginning - so tonight it is Symphony No 1.
> 
> View attachment 130306


Congratulations,it is beyond me why these recordings must be so expensive,especially the CD box.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130318


*Vassily Kalinnikov*

Symphony No. 1 in G minor
Symphony No. 2 in A major

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2011


----------



## Joe B

Paul McCreesh leading the Gabrieli Consort in choral works to Mary:


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Pierre Boulez *- _Pli Selon Pli_

Mallarmé-inspired masterpiece.
Christine Schäfer, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Duncan

Manxfeeder said:


> Where did you find that? I can't find it on Amazon or Presto.


You can purchase it in Japan -

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Qua...llywood-String-Quartet-1939-1961-15CD_8586168

for approximately 50.00 USD plus shipping unless you're willing to become a member which apparently consists of registering with the Lawson Group by providing them with your email address and setting up a password - I haven't found anything which suggests that a membership fee is required. By becoming a member you can pick up the set for about 18.00 USD.

https://www.ent.lawson.co.jp/en_kiyaku_web/


----------



## Duncan

eljr said:


> I can't find it anywhere on the entire internet!


See post 47056 above for complete answer in regards to availability and price - it's at the Japan HMV store -

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Qua...llywood-String-Quartet-1939-1961-15CD_8586168


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Christian Zacharias


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> I am sure you are aware Danny Boy is doing repeat with different partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081JRNPZM/*


I saw that one but not a special Mutter fan.



flamencosketches said:


> Yo-Yo is on board for the repeat too. I wonder why Perlman decided not to participate this time around.


Perhaps they didn't ask him , is he ill or no can do from Warner


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn.


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos of Josef Guretzky

The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen

Fugue in A minor
Cello Concerto in A minor
Cello Concerto in D major
Cello Concerto in F major
Cello Concerto in G major
Violin Concerto in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches.

Herbert von Karajan conducting
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Paulby

Schumann: Piano Quintet, Op.22; Piano Quartet, Op. 47
Emerson String Quartet Menaham Pressier


----------



## Helgi

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*
François-Xavier Roth/Les Siècles


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella, D732

Edith Mathis, Hermann Prey, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer‐Dieskau, Eberhard Büchner & Theo Adam

Rundfunkchor Berlin & Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner

Franz Schubert was a prolific composer, perhaps best known for his symphonies and chamber music, but he also turned his hand to Romantic opera. Despite having no experience of seeing his theatrical works performed on stage, Schubert's enthusiasm for the genre was not dampened. In 1821, in close collaboration with librettist Franz von Schober, the composer began work on Alfonso und Estrella. He would never see the opera performed during his lifetime, and although it was premiered by Franz Lizst in Weimar in 1854, the work - criticised for its lack of dramatic action - would never make it into the core repertoire. While the opera would not necessarily triumph onstage from a dramatic point of view, a recording is the perfect medium in which to revel in the charming lyricism of the work. This special recording from 1978 brought the opera out of neglect, boasting an impressive list of singers. Schreier is praised for his 'elegant tones and graceful phrasing' (Gramophone) in the role of Alfonso, and Mathis brings warmth and sensitivity to the role of Estrella. The cast list also boasts internationally acclaimed baritone, Dietrich Fischer‐Dieskau, whose duet with Herman Prey - in which their voices unite "in consummate artistry" (Gramophone) - is undoubtedly a highlight of the recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An absolutely magical disc, which I have had in my collection since I was a Boy. I can even remember its original catalogue number ASD 521. Barbirolli conducts with his heart on his sleeve, but somehow with perfect control of his resources. The sound is stunning, considering the recordings were made in the early sixties.

For this CD release, EMI added two short Elgar pieces, _Elegy_ and _Sospiri_, which packs an incredible emotional punch into its five minutes duration.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Concert Paraphrases of Operas by Verdi

1) Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto (S434)
2) Concert Paraphrase on Ermani (S432)
3) Concert Paraphrase on Trovatore (S433)
4) Salva Maria of the opera, Jerusalem (S431)
5) Sacred dance and final duet of Aida (S436)
6) Finale of Don Carlo - Party Choir and Funeral March (S435)
7) Réminiscences de Boccanegra (S438)

Claudio Arrau, piano


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> With great thanks to HenryPenfold for alerting me to a cheap cd quality Flac download on Qobuz, I now have the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphony set that I have hankered after for years.
> 
> Lets start at the beginning - so tonight it is Symphony No 1.
> 
> View attachment 130306


I got that 11 years ago for $80 so congrats on the good price. It's a good set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> An absolutely magical disc, which I have had in my collection since I was a Boy. I can even remember its original catalogue number ASD 521. Barbirolli conducts with his heart on his sleeve, but somehow with perfect control of his resources. The sound is stunning, considering the recordings were made in the early sixties.
> 
> For this CD release, EMI added two short Elgar pieces, _Elegy_ and _Sospiri_, which packs an incredible emotional punch into its five minutes duration.


I've also lived with that disc (or its forebear) since childhood. It can happen that the first recording of a work remains your favourite for life because it is the one you learned the music from but I usually get over that. Not with this disc, though. After more that 50 years, I haven't found any other recording of these works that comes close to this one and two of the works have been among my favourite pieces.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan never recorded Respighi's _Feste Romane_, which is unfortunate because the other two parts of Respighi's Roman triptych receive fabulous performances here. For this reissue DG have added the lion's share of a disc called _Adagio_, which had the ubiquitous Giazzotto arrangement of Albinoni's _Adagio_, Boccherini's Quintet and Pachelbe's _Canon_ on one side and the Respighi _Antiche arie e danze_ on the other, though the Pachelbel is omitted here, presumably because it wouldn't fit on the disc.

The Respighi items are all superb, but the baroque items all sound terribly anachronistic now. That said, I don't mind a good wallow every now and then.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphonies nos 2 & 3 - Moscow PO, Kondrashin.


----------



## Merl

I like Gardiner's previous Schumann cycle but these performances are Arguably better. Excellent.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 3 - Hungarian Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff piano concerto 3 
Nikolai Tokarev,

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia.

Vladimir Spivakov conducting.


----------



## Paulby

Sibelius: Symphony No.2, King Christian II

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Santtu-Matias Rouvali


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Dances of Galanta, Háry János Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'.

Laurence Kaptain (cimbalom)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra-Neeme Järvi conducting


----------



## HenryPenfold

Paulby said:


> View attachment 130332
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No.2, King Christian II
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Santtu-Matias Rouvali


Haven't got 'round to buying this recording yet, but if the earlier symphony no.1 is anything to go by, I'd better go buy!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of the most fantastic guitar players around!


----------



## HenryPenfold

In my opinion, this is Tennstedt's finest Bruckner recording.


----------



## Duncan

*A few words on Sir John Barbirolli... 
*








*Some profile, eh?*

This will be released on the 21st of February -









*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*

*Works*

Bach, J S: Sheep May Safely Graze, from Cantata BWV208
Barbirolli: An Elizabethan Suite
Berlioz: Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Debussy: Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183
Purcell: Suite for strings, woodwind and horns
Ravel: La Valse
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172: II. Arie di Corte
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Schubert: 5 Minuets with 6 Trios, D89
Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Smetana: The Bartered Bride Overture
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 3 in G, Op. 55 - Theme & Variations

and finally, this is a link to *The Barbirolli Society* which has an extraordinary collection of private label recordings available -

http://www.barbirollisociety.co.uk/


----------



## Eramire156

Duncan said:


> You can purchase it in Japan -
> 
> https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Qua...llywood-String-Quartet-1939-1961-15CD_8586168
> 
> for approximately 50.00 USD plus shipping unless you're willing to become a member which apparently consists of registering with the Lawson Group by providing them with your email address and setting up a password - I haven't found anything which suggests that a membership fee is required. By becoming a member you can pick up the set for about 18.00 USD.
> 
> https://www.ent.lawson.co.jp/en_kiyaku_web/


Thanks Duncan
For picking up the slack, I was offline last night, I indeed buy the set from Hmv Japan, just a warning shipping was more than what the set cost, but for forty dollars total it was still a deal, no booklet. I just ordered the Schaffer Quartet 15 CD box ,because I want their Beethoven cycle.

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/search/adv_1/labelcode_%23ANV/

The above link shows what else is available on the Ars Nova label.


----------



## eljr

Some Blu-Ray audio to start the week!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Bach Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice start for a Sunday.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & London Symphony Orchestra..

Charles Dutoit & Lawrence Foster conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various vocal/choral works part two of three for this afternoon.

_Mass no.15_ [_Krönungsmesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K317 (1779):
_Mass no.16_ [_Missa solemnis_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K337 (1780):










_Vesperae solennes de Dominica_ [_Solemn Vespers for Sunday_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K321 (1779):
_Vesperae solennes de confessore_ [_Solemn Vespers for a Confessor_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K339 (1780):










_Misera! dove son!.../Ah! non son'io che parlo_ [_Alas! Where am I?/Ah, it is not I who speak_] K369 - recitative and aria from the opera _Ezio_ by Josef Mysliveček [Text: Pietro Metastasio] (1781):
_A questo seno deh vieni/Or che il cielo a me ti rende_ [_Ah, Come to my bosom/Now that heaven restores you to me_] K374 - recitative and aria from the opera _Sismano nel Mogol_ by Giovanii Paisello [Text: Giovanni di Gamerra] (1781):










_Mass no.17_ [_Große Messe_] in C-minor for two sopranos, tenor, bass, double mixed choir and large orchestra K427 - arr. by Franz Beyer (1782-83 inc.):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arvid Engegård & Nils Anders Mortensen playing Schumann violin sonatas. No. 2 right now. Sounds great! I'm amazed that I haven't heard mr. Engegård play before. Only knew about the Engegård quartet. Anyway it's Schumann!


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 130344
> 
> Arvid Engegård & Nils Anders Mortensen playing Schumann violin sonatas. No. 2 right now. Sounds great! I'm amazed that I haven't heard mr. Engegård play before. Only knew about the Engegård quartet. Anyway it's Schumann!


If anyone else is interested here's a link to the complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lsSSw0BYMYWOuB-P90VzlCrtAk0mh9F6E

and the Nils Anders Mortensen - Topic page on YouTube has 12 more albums (six featuring Marianne Beate Kielland) that are worth a listen -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTcohzcl07edZ1LK9r-rTcA


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> An absolutely magical disc, which I have had in my collection since I was a Boy. I can even remember its original catalogue number ASD 521. Barbirolli conducts with his heart on his sleeve, but somehow with perfect control of his resources. The sound is stunning, considering the recordings were made in the early sixties.
> 
> For this CD release, EMI added two short Elgar pieces, _Elegy_ and _Sospiri_, which packs an incredible emotional punch into its five minutes duration.


I have this nice box(5CD),without the Vaughan Williams pieces of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Nicholas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra with Raphael Wallfisch (cello) in music by Geoffrey Bush:


----------



## Vasks

*Ansell - Overture: The Windjammer (Higgins/Somm)
Boughton - Aylesbury Games (Corp/Hyperion)
Bridge - Lament (Groves/EMI)
Holst - Ballet from "The Perfect Fool" (Previn/EMI)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dieterich Buxtehude*: Works for Organ, Toccatas, Fugues, Chorale Preludes, Chaconnes, etc. Julia Brown, on the organ of the Central Lutheran Church in Eugene, Oregon. Great stuff! I love the sound of the organ she is playing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD2

Sonata In D Major, K.284 (205b)

Sonata In C Major, K.309 (284b)

Sonata In D Major, K.311 (284c)


----------



## eljr

CD 4

Ravel and Debussy


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> *Dieterich Buxtehude*: Works for Organ, Toccatas, Fugues, Chorale Preludes, Chaconnes, etc. Julia Brown, on the organ of the Central Lutheran Church in Eugene, Oregon. Great stuff! I love the sound of the organ she is playing.


As an organist, I am immensely excited that this organ will be only a couple blocks away from my future college. I'll have to track down this album to see how it sounds!


----------



## Joachim Raff

One of the greatest female composers of her time.


----------



## Enthusiast

This set has been with me for much of my life - first as an LP and then as a CD. I don't play it that often these days but it always delights. Today just the solo pieces (On an Overgrown Path, In the Mist, Sonata etc.) ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> As an organist, I am immensely excited that this organ will be only a couple blocks away from my future college. I'll have to track down this album to see how it sounds!


Awesome! Please do and let me know what you think, it can be had cheaply and I'm sure it probably can be found online for streaming if that's your thing. As an organist I'm sure your tastes are more sophisticated than mine, but to my untrained ears it has a wonderfully rich sound. Perfect for this Baroque music.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Impressioni dal vero & Pause del silenzio

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia

Impressioni dal vero I
Impressioni dal vero II
Impressioni dal vero III
Pause del silenzio I
Pause del silenzio II


----------



## canouro

*1612 - Italian Vespers*
I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth


----------



## cougarjuno

Bruckner Symphony no. 4 - Tennstedt and Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Adagio; Allegro Moderato; Poco Adagio - Michael Murray


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Méditations sur la mystère de la Sainte-Trinité


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130352


Plainchant: Pange lingua
Anonymous chanson: L'homme armé

*Josquin des Prés*
Missa Pange lingua
Missa La sol fa re mi
Praeter rerum seriem
Ave Marie (4vv)
Missa L'homme armé Super voces musicales
Missa L'homme armé Sexti toni

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

1986 and 1989, compilation 2006


----------



## Eramire156

*Day eight of my Beethoven quartet journey*

and now we come to what I consider the Mount Everest of Beethoven's string quartets opus 131, and there really was only one version I considered...

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op. 131









The Busch Quartet *

recorded no.3 studio Abbey Road, London
2 March 1936

There is a depth, warmth, a spiritual quality to this recording that all other merely hint at, but that is just two cents.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## Joe B

Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra in George Gershwin's "An American in Paris":


----------



## eljr

Er Hung (commissioned by Carnegie Hall)


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Gabrieli, Giuseppe Guami - Canzoni da Sonare*
Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XX ‎


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive programme and lots of new Mozart of high quality and really well done!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Earlier I heard the Archduke trio and now violin sonata no. 10. They are opus 97 & 96 from good old Ludwig van. The piano trio is officially one of my all time favorite pieces. I never played the 2 works after the other and they sound very much alike! Nice to know


----------



## eljr

was this recording well received you ask?

Presto Recording of the Week
13th April 2018
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2018
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2018
Concerto Choice
Recording of the Week
Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Concerto

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2018
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
June 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome! Please do and let me know what you think, it can be had cheaply and I'm sure it probably can be found online for streaming if that's your thing. As an organist I'm sure your tastes are more sophisticated than mine, but to my untrained ears it has a wonderfully rich sound. Perfect for this Baroque music.


I agree. I have enjoyed that album very much. As you say, to a trained organist the opinion might be very different. I believe it is very beautiful.


----------



## haydnguy

*Liszt*

Wagner Transcriptions

1) Collection of the Guests on the Wartburg S445/1 (1852, 1875) from Tannhauser
2) Spinnerlied from the opera of the flying Dutchman by Richard Wagner: 1 (S440)
3) Elsa's Dream - Lohengrin's admonition to Elsa (S446/2)
4) Isolde's Love Death from Tristan and Isolde (S447)
5) Ballad from The Flying Dutchman (S441)
6) Fantasy on themes from Rienzi (S439)

Daniel Barenboim, piano

CD #21 from the DG 'Liszt Collection' boxed set.


----------



## senza sordino

Cellomania

Schubert Sonata for Arpeggione and Piano, Schumann Five Pieces im Volkston, Debussy Cello Sonata









Elgar and Dvorak Cello Concerti









Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for Cello, Sheng Seven Tunes Heard in China









Barber Cello Concerto, Britten Cello Symphony 









Shostakovich Cello Concerti 1&2


----------



## 13hm13

Spinning this at the moment ...
Superb Decca digital sound quality from early 80's (some audiophiles claim "early digital" sounds hard ... NO!)









Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye, Pavane pour une infante défunte, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valses nobles et sentimentales [Charles Dutoit]


----------



## Enthusiast

To end today's listening .... Victoria's requiem from the gentle Herreweghe.


----------



## 13hm13

Lovely German Baroque from this little-known composer ....









Janitsch: Sonate da camera I [Christopher Palameta]


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Gottlieb Janitsch: Darmstädter Symphonien


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.8 in D minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. I'm giving the symphonies of Vaughan Williams another shot, after buying this set maybe 6 months ago only to discover that the only one I liked is the Pastoral Symphony. Someone on another board was surprised that I didn't get much out of this symphony so I'm trying it again and enjoying it much more this time around.


----------



## Rambler

Bernstein: Symphonic Suite from the film 'On the Waterfront' Israel Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein on DG








The excellent fill up from this set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various vocal/choral works part three of three tonight.

_Bella mia fiamma, addio/Resta, oh cara_ [_My dearest love, farewell/Stay, my dearest_] K528 - recitative and aria from the 'festa teatrale' _Cerere placate_ by Niccolò Jommelli [Text: Michele Sarconi] (1787):
_Alma grande e nobil core_ [_A great soul and nobel heart_] K578 - aria from the opera _I due baroni di Rocca Azzurra_ by Domenico Cimarosa [Text: Guiseppe Palomba] (1789):
_Vado, ma dove? oh Dei!_ [_I go, but whither, ye gods_] K583 - aria from the opera _Il burbero di buon core_ by Vincente Martin y Soler [Text: poss. Lorenzo Da Ponte] (1789):










_Dir, Seele des Weltalls_ [_You, soul of the universe_] - cantata for boy soprano, male choir and orchestra K429 [Text: Lorenz Leopold Haschka] (1783 - inc.):
_Lied zur Gesellenreise: Die ihr einem neuen Grad_ [_Journeyman song: You, that are of a new grade_] - masonic song for tenor and organ K468 [Text:Joseph Franz Ratschky] (1785): 
_Die Mauererfreude_ [_Masonic joy_] - masonic cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra K471 [Text: Franz Petran] (1785):
_Zerfließet heut, geliebte Brüder/Ihr unsre neuen Leiter_ [_Disperse Today, Beloved Brethren/You are Our New Leader_] - two masonic songs for tenor, male choir and organ K483/484 [Text: Augustin Veith von Schittlersberg] (1785):
_Ave verum corpus_ [_Hail, true body_] - motet for mixed choir, organ and orchestra K618 [Text: Eucharistic hymn] (1791):
_Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltalls Schöpfer erht_ [_You, that revere the creator of the immense universe_] - 'a little German cantata' for tenor and piano K619 [Text: Franz Heinrich Ziegenhagen] (1791):
_Laut verkünde unsre Freude_ [_Declare loudly, our friends_] - 'little Masonic cantata' for two tenors, baritone, male choir and orchestra K623 [Text: Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):
_Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen_ [_Let us with joined hands_] for male choir and organ K623a final chorus for previous work [Text: uncertain - poss. Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):










_Mass no.18_ [_Requiem_] in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K626 - posth. completed by Franz Xaver Süssmayr (1791 inc.):


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> *Liszt*
> 
> Wagner Transcriptions
> 
> 1) Collection of the Guests on the Wartburg S445/1 (1852, 1875) from Tannhauser
> 2) Spinnerlied from the opera of the flying Dutchman by Richard Wagner: 1 (S440)
> 3) Elsa's Dream - Lohengrin's admonition to Elsa (S446/2)
> 4) Isolde's Love Death from Tristan and Isolde (S447)
> 5) Ballad from The Flying Dutchman (S441)
> 6) Fantasy on themes from Rienzi (S439)
> 
> Daniel Barenboim, piano
> 
> CD #21 from the DG 'Liszt Collection' boxed set.


More than excellent performance from Daniel. Very sweet and romantic Wagner. Highly recommended.(available also separately from DG).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome! Please do and let me know what you think, it can be had cheaply and I'm sure it probably can be found online for streaming if that's your thing. As an organist I'm sure your tastes are more sophisticated than mine, but to my untrained ears it has a wonderfully rich sound. Perfect for this Baroque music.


Listening right now. Excellent playing and organ sound. I'm learning to play the first work on the album (Prelude, Fugue, and Chaconne in C major) and it is done here with perfect flow and articulation. A fantastic album. BTW I'm not anywhere close to a "sophisticated" organist, I just enjoy playing for fun every once in a while. I admire anyone who can play fugues so effortlessly when I can't wrap my mind around playing more than one melodic line at the same time:lol:


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Serenades Nos. 1 & 2*
Charles Mackerras w/Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## xankl

Only the non concerto pieces. The languid quality of these performances make a perfect beginning to my day. Beautiful.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Listening right now. Excellent playing and organ sound. I'm learning to play the first work on the album (Prelude, Fugue, and Chaconne in C major) and it is done here with perfect flow and articulation. A fantastic album. BTW I'm not anywhere close to a "sophisticated" organist, I just enjoy playing for fun every once in a while. I admire anyone who can play fugues so effortlessly when I can't wrap my mind around playing more than one melodic line at the same time:lol:


That's still cool, man. I would love to get my hands on an organ. I've only just started playing the piano about a year ago, and I don't have any kind of standing with any church, so I doubt I'll be afforded the opportunity anytime soon though! Glad you like what you're hearing. I've actually not spent much time with Bach's organ music. This Buxtehude actually kind of opened a door for me in organ music when I bought it a few months ago, I was able to explore a few other great composers from there: Messiaen, Reger, Franck, Vierne, Widor, and, much more recently, Jean Langlais. If you haven't heard any of Langlais' organ music, please check it out! There's another great Naxos disc in their "Organ Encyclopedia" series that is dedicated to Langlais. I just bought it yesterday and have been listening with enthusiasm.

Decided to continue to one more piece from the Vaughan Williams box:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Concerto Accademico in D minor for violin and orchestra. James Buswell, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. This is a pretty cool piece, too. Somehow I'm sort of reminded of Arvo Pärt's great double violin concerto, Tabula Rasa. Not sure what's so academic about it, though. Damn it, I've managed to get myself into a little Ralph VW kick. I wasn't counting on this at all! :lol: I sometimes, oftentimes, enjoy his music, but other times I find it completely mystifying.

The concerto ended, onto:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: The Wasps, Overture. Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Benjamin Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream* City of London Sinfonia conducted by Richard Hickox on Virgin Classics








One of the great 20th century operas. This is my only recording, and I have yet to hear other critically acclaimed performances. This one is pretty good to my ear though.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes*

Walter Gieseking


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms- Symphony No. 1*
Kurt Sanderling/Staatskapelle Dresden

Returning to one of my favorite symphonies for the first time in a while. You can always count on Sanderling's Brahms for meaty, Germanic robustness. The Dresdeners are fascinating to hear in this music, with that sound and phrasing that isn't remotely like anyone else. Anyone know why their tuning seems to be slightly off (maybe a half-step higher?) I like it a lot, but do find it unusual.


----------



## eljr




----------



## WVdave

Haydn; Symphony No. 101, D Major "Clock" / Symphony No. 104, D Major "London"
Pro Musica Symphony, Vienna, Jascha Horenstein
Vox ‎- PL 9330, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1963.


----------



## eljr

CD III


----------



## Joe B

Constantine Orbelian leading the Moscow Chamber Orchestra with Carol Rosenberger (piano) in music of Frank Bridge:










*Chamber Concerto for Piano and Strings
Four Pieces for String Orchestra
Three Idylls*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia and Carolyn Sampson (soprano) in music of Eriks Esenvalds:










*Passion and Resurrection
Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: letting this disc play through: "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky" and "Symphony No. 2"


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies NO.9 /10/11 /12 etc
Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli - Sonata 'La Folia'

Richard Campbell (cello)

The Purcell Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos

Wen-Sinn Yang (piano)

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

A very fine recording of "Le Sacre du Printemps".

Le Sacre du Printemps
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Apollon Musagète


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Imelda de' Lambertazzi

Nicole Cabell (Imelda), James Westman (Bonifacio Geremei), Massimo Giordano (Lamberto), Frank Lopardo (Orlando Lambertazzi), Brindley Sherratt (Ubaldo)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Mark Elder.


----------



## haydnguy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 13hm13

Gouvy - Symphony No.4, Symphonie brève - Jacques Mercier


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A mixture of music taken from two different LPs, one featuring the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under Lawrance Collingwood and the other the Northern Sinfonia Orchestra under Sir Neville Marriner. High quality performances of some charming music.


----------



## Marinera

*Meeting of the Spirits*
Matt Haimovitz & Uccello


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Sinfonia "Eroica"*
Jordi Savall w/Le Concert des Nations


----------



## flamencosketches

^I did not know Savall did the Eroica. Is there anything that guy won't touch? How is it? I expect it's good, but I wonder if it's as backward looking as some of his other recordings.

Anyway, current listening for me:










*Frederick Delius*: Brigg Fair: An English Rhapsody. Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I just got this at the record store yesterday, for cheap. It's my first recording of anything by the legendary conductor Beecham. So far, so good. His Royal Philharmonic has a rich, full sound with great strings. The recorded sound is excellent, late '50s stereo. Beecham is able to make the music sound very important, dare I say less "quintessentially English" and more universal. Far from what I was expecting!


----------



## Rogerx

Classic- Stjepan Hauser
Cellist

London Symphony Orchestra, Robert Ziegler

Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2: 3rd Movement (Notturno)
Dalla: Caruso
Last: The Lonely Shepherd
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Yiruma: River Flows In You


----------



## Enthusiast

The four motets from this that I didn't have time for yesterday evening.









A lovely record that for the Requiem I think I prefer to the oft-recommended McCreesh recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my current Mozart overview with his two most celebrated German language operas, both of which I haven't played for a long, long time. There are also the great Italian operas, of course, but I'm keeping those back for another time.

_Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ [_The Abduction from the Seraglio_] - singspiel in three acts K384 [Libretto: Gottlieb Stephanie the Younger, after Christoph Friedrich Bretzner] (1781-82):










_Die Zauberflöte_ [_The Magic Flute_] - opera in two acts K620 [Libretto: Emanuel Schikaneder.] (1791):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> _Die Zauberflöte_ [_The Magic Flute_] - opera in two acts K620 [Libretto: Emanuel Schikaneder.] (1791):


Maybe not the best recording of *Die Zauberflöte* out there, but a favourite of mine, if only for Wunderlich's peerless Tamino.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> ^I did not know Savall did the Eroica. Is there anything that guy won't touch? How is it? I expect it's good, but I wonder if it's as backward looking as some of his other recordings.


It's great! Backward looking for sure, the brass and percussion are a bit "startling" but then that's the charm. Lovely to have as an alternative at least. There's a sort of ragtag energy and enthusiasm that I like in his Mozart as well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

*Saint François d'Assise*
Opera in three acts and eight scenes

Second time that I listen to this massive opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder & Lieder

Diana Damrau (soprano), Helmut Deutsch (piano), Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Marinera

Just finished listening to Gershwin









Now, Akhnaten


----------



## Joe B

Carlo Maria Giulini leading the Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus with Kathleen Battle (soprano) and Andreas Schmidt (baritone) performing Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Just finished listening to Gershwin
> 
> View attachment 130383
> 
> 
> Now, Akhnaten
> 
> View attachment 130385


I think I have to listen to Akhnaten


----------



## canouro

*Mozart*
Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Kyrie in D minor, K341
Ave verum corpus, K618
Exsultate, jubilate, K165

_Kiri Te Kanawa, John Constable, Gwynne Howell, Elizabeth Bainbridge, Ryland Davies,
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tsaraslondon said:


> Maybe not the best recording of *Die Zauberflöte* out there, but a favourite of mine, if only for Wunderlich's peerless Tamino.


I've never collected different recordings of any opera so it's always interesting to read anything relating to the one I might have.


----------



## Enthusiast

The perfect recording of King Arthur -


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy & Triple Concerto

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## Helgi

Listening to Beethoven symphonies from the recent Furtwängler wartime box set:










Astounding. The recordings themselves, the performances, the atmosphere. And equally astounding that I can just look something like this up on Spotify and press play :tiphat:

Having said that, I'm aware that the sense of occasion is probably nowhere near that of having the actual box set with the book and everything. But oh, well!


----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*

*Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus Overture, Op. 43*

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*

*Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b*

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

An lp gem from the golden 1950s


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't listen to Saariaho all that often but perhaps I should play it more often ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> *Saint François d'Assise*
> Opera in three acts and eight scenes
> 
> Second time that I listen to this massive opera.


I was at the semi-staged performance at the Royal Festival Hall in 1988. I can remember very little about it except that it was a very long evening.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> ^I did not know Savall did the Eroica. Is there anything that guy won't touch? How is it? I expect it's good, but I wonder if it's as backward looking as some of his other recordings.
> 
> Anyway, current listening for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frederick Delius*: Brigg Fair: An English Rhapsody. Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I just got this at the record store yesterday, for cheap. It's my first recording of anything by the legendary conductor Beecham. So far, so good. His Royal Philharmonic has a rich, full sound with great strings. The recorded sound is excellent, late '50s stereo. Beecham is able to make the music sound very important, dare I say less "quintessentially English" and more universal. Far from what I was expecting!


Beecham, for many year, seemed to be Delius's only champion and recorded quite a large body of his works. This set is treasurable for also being in such good stereo sound.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> I've never collected different recordings of any opera so it's always interesting to read anything relating to the one I might have.


It's a good central recommendation, but I'd also want one of the more HIP versions out there. I particularly like Christie's recording, but Blochwitz, good though he is, doesn't erase memories of Wunderlich, but then nobody does.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading The Academy of Ancient Music with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater" and "Salve Regina":


----------



## Duncan

*A Century of Song Vol. 1 (1810-1820)*

*Malcolm Martineau (piano), Michael Schade (tenor), Sylvia Schwartz (soprano), Lorna Anderson (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo), Florian Boesch (baritone)*

*Link to complete CD - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_leebeKVh72bmgDsEgM-LAzHfCWTdpl71k

*Works*

Beethoven: Abendlied unter'm gestirten Himmel, WoO 150
Beethoven: Mit einem gemalten Band Op. 83, No. 3
Beethoven: Sehnsucht, Op. 83, 2
Beethoven: Songs (3) , Op. 83
Beethoven: Wonne der Wehmut, Op. 83 No. 1
Gail: Bolleros
Garat, J: Plainte à Hortense
Schubert: An den Mond, D193
Schubert: An den Mond, D259 (Goethe)
Schubert: Das Grab D569 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Blumenbrief D622 (Schreiber)
Schubert: Der Fischer, D225 (Goethe)
Schubert: Die Sommernacht, D289 (Klopstock)
Schubert: Erster Verlust, D226 (Goethe)
Schubert: Freude der Kinderjahre D455 (Köpken)
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Schubert: Taglich zu singen, D533 (Claudius)
Schubert: Uraniens Flucht D554 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I 'Der du von dem Himmel bist', D224
Schubert: Wer kauft Liebesgotter?, D261 (Goethe)
Schubert: Wiegenlied D304 (Korner)
Sor: De Amor en las Prisiones
Sor: Las Mujeres y Cuerdas
Sor: Mis Descuidados Ojos
Tomásek: An die Entfernte, Op. 55 No. 1
Tomásek: Nahe des Geliebten, Op. 53 No. 2
Tomásek: Rastlose Liebe, Op. 58 No. 1
Tomásek: Schafers Klagelied, Op. 56 No. 1
Viotti: Privez l'amour
Viotti: Stanco di pascolar
Weber: Abschied vom Leben


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano).


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> I was at the semi-staged performance at the Royal Festival Hall in 1988. I can remember very little about it except that it was a very long evening.


Well, there's nothing wrong with your memory, the opera is about four hours long.

After more than four hours of bombing of the most fantastic block chords, interspersed with kitschy and sublime melodies, the listener is left behind in the heavenly C major as in trance after the endlessly jubilant closing chord. Carried away in a kind of musical mega-Eucharist, through which you have achieved a state of bliss and mercy in spite of yourself.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Enthusiast said:


> The perfect recording of King Arthur -


to me:









gives you an immediate positive vibe:cheers:


----------



## Vasks

*Kraus - Overture to "Olympie" (Sundkvist/Naxos)
Crusell - Clarinet Concerto #1 (Johnson/ASV)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #97 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I seem to be gravitating toward Brahms a lot recently...


----------



## Malx

Hans Rott, Symphony No 1 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.









Nikolay Rosvalets, In the hours of the New Moon - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.


----------



## Helgi

*Fauré: Requiem*
Mathieu Romano w/Ensemble Aedes and Les Siècles


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> *Maybe not the best* recording of *Die Zauberflöte* out there, but a favourite of mine, if only for Wunderlich's peerless Tamino.


Is it not? I love the Böhm _Zauberflöte_. I am no expert on opera whatsoever, but I thought it was a highly acclaimed and well-liked recording. If not this one, then which are the good ones?


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in choral works by Robert Paterson:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in choral works by Robert Paterson:


I have tickets for March 2nd https://www.carnegiehall.org/Calendar/2020/03/02/Oratorio-Society-of-New-York-0800PM

Kent Tritle conducts.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I have tickets for March 2nd https://www.carnegiehall.org/Calendar/2020/03/02/Oratorio-Society-of-New-York-0800PM
> 
> Kent Tritle conducts.


Looks good. "U.S. premiere of the New Critical Edition of Brahms' A German Requiem." A 200 voice choir should sound massive! Only 2 weeks away.


----------



## HenryPenfold

After a few years of trying to get a copy of this recording at a sensible price (currently £179 on Amazon UK), I finally obtained a copy last week - a kind person gave it to me for free!

I needed to know what all the fuss was about - why people were raving about it.

I'm on my second listen, so a bit early to give an opinion.

I wonder how it will compare with my two long-term favourites - Karajan, BPO DG & Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden DG.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Looks good. "U.S. premiere of the New Critical Edition of Brahms' A German Requiem." A 200 voice choir should sound massive! Only 2 weeks away.


This is why I am going (choir).... I have seen this choir previous and it's beyond impressive... it's totally mesmerizing.

Last I counted, over 250 were on stage in this choir.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130420


*Jacques Offenbach*

Overtures

Orphée aux enfers
La Fille du tambour-major
L'Île de Tulipatan
Monsieur et Madame Denis
La Belle Hélène
Vert-Vert, "Kakadu"
La Vie parisienne
La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein
Ouverture à grand orchestra

Orchestre National de Lille
Darrell Ang, conductor

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: 4 Impromptus, op.90, D899. Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Biwa

Zu Gast im Blauen Haus

J. Stamitz: Trio in A major
J.C. Bach: Trio Sonata Notturna in D major
Sammartini: Trio Sonata's in A major & G major
A. Fils: Trio in D major
C. Stamitz: Trio Sonata in G major
G. Conti: Trio in G minor
G. Pugnani: Trio Sonata in E-flat major

Der Musikalische Garten


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Fanfare January/February 2020

Such glorious playing cannot be recommended too strongly, but for me the Beethoven performance makes a greater contribution to the work's discography. I won't soon forget how deeply Tetzlaff moved me.

Gramophone Magazine October 2019

Tetzlaff may at times excitedly rush his fences, but in collaboration with Robin Ticciati and his alert Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, he transforms aspects of what so many have treated as a sort of Holy Grail into a beer tankard…If Beethoven's Concerto emerges as uncompromisingly provocative, Tetzlaff's Sibelius also errs on the side of danger…In many respects, a real knock-out.

MusicWeb International January 2020

little lightning bolts of superlative playing will strike you. The way Tetzlaff creates casual sparks in the Sibelius finale will put a bright smile on your face. And in Beethoven, too, there is an admirable mix of the willfully rugged and smooth, somnambulistic assuredness.

Presto Classical September 2019

The hell-for-leather finale of the Sibelius makes for an exhilarating white-knuckle ride, but buy this for the beautifully-paced, luminous Beethoven - I mean no disrespect to Christian Tetzlaff when I say that I was absolutely captivated even before he arrives on the scene, thanks to Ticciati's knack for balancing light and shade in the long introduction. This is the violinist's third recording of the work, and it shows in an interpretation that has all the irreverent good humour of a witty sparring-match with an old friend.

Katherine Cooper
The Guardian 19th September 2019

Who needs another recording of the Beethoven and Sibelius violin concertos? It turns out we all do, and this is it...these performances have the lightness and rightness of touch born of long experience. That levity finds an ideal grounding in the unapologetically modern-instrument sound Robin Ticciati draws from the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, weighty yet supple.

The Strad November 2019

Tetzlaff should be applauded for taking it at a true Adagio molto…


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)/Den Luciferiske, Op.45/ Three Piano Pieces, Op.59/Five Piano Pieces, Op.3 etc.
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Shorena Tsintsabadze (piano)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Cantatas

Nancy Argenta (soprano), Giullemette Laurens (mezzo-soprano)

Coro Radio Svizzera, Ensemble Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis

Cantata BWV198 'Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl' (Trauerode)
Cantata BWV53 'Schlage doch, gewünschte Stunde'
Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)
Cantata BWV196 'Der Herr denket an uns' (Wedding Cantata)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Looks good. "U.S. premiere of the New Critical Edition of Brahms' A German Requiem." A 200 voice choir should sound massive! Only 2 weeks away.


I am a little..... dubious of the New Critical Edition.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> This was mentioned in this thread earlier today. I won't have time for the Jupiter today but have enjoyed 39 and 40. It is surprising how different the HIP recordings of these works are from each other - as well as how enjoyable so many of them are! These ones are perhaps closest to the recording Harnoncourt made shortly before he died and is based on a similar concern to demonstrate the of the unity of the last three symphonies. Excellent music-making.
> 
> View attachment 130412


I have had this in the "on deck" position for several days now...


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Frederick Delius*: A Song before Sunrise, Fennimore & Gerda: Intermezzo, Irmelin Prelude. Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic. Yes, again. Just a phenomenal CD. Beecham really brought this music to life.
> 
> Does anyone here want to recommend another great Beecham CD to me? This is the only one in my library. It doesn't have to be in the vein of Delius at all. I'm open to any other great interpretation of his.


 Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 with Orchetre National del la Radiodiffusion Française, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Beecham , had once a place in the Penquin guide. So perhaps you can check that out.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Does anyone here want to recommend another great Beecham CD to me? This is the only one in my library. It doesn't have to be in the vein of Delius at all. I'm open to any other great interpretation of his.


There are quite a few! His recording of Haydn's Seasons is great (as are his London Symphonies) and these might be one place to go next. His (Rimsky) Scheherazade and his Symphonie Fantastique are both great. There are many more .... (Schubert 3 & 5; Bizet etc).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

Such joy to listen to these cantatas again and again.......


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> There are quite a few! His recording of Haydn's Seasons is great (as are his London Symphonies) and these might be one place to go next. His (Rimsky) Scheherazade and his Symphonie Fantastique are both great. There are many more .... (Schubert 3 & 5; Bizet etc).


The Haydn and Berlioz sounds promising. I'll check it out.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Obrecht ... I think this is a fairly old recording and maybe performing practices have changed a little (?) but it still sounds very good to me.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Some Obrecht ... I think this is a fairly old recording and maybe performing practices have changed a little (?) but it still sounds very good to me.
> 
> View attachment 130426


What happened to the Desprez?


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Jubel Overture/ Wilhelm von Oranien in Whitehall: Incidental Music

Carl Petersson (piano)

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Frederick Delius*: A Song before Sunrise, Fennimore & Gerda: Intermezzo, Irmelin Prelude. Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic. Yes, again. Just a phenomenal CD. Beecham really brought this music to life.
> 
> Does anyone here want to recommend another great Beecham CD to me? This is the only one in my library. It doesn't have to be in the vein of Delius at all. I'm open to any other great interpretation of his.


A couple of suggestions.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> What happened to the Desprez?


Sorry - it was the wrong picture! The Desprez will be later (maybe today). Do cancel your "like" if you are uncertain about this one!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry - it was the wrong picture! The Desprez will be later (maybe today). Do cancel your "like" if you are uncertain about this one!


No no,this one is very fine too !:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52, etc.

Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie von Otter, Kurt Streit, Olaf Bär

Bengt Forsberg (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*George Antheil*

Ballet Mécanique
A Jazz Symphony

Nederlands Blazersensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> A couple of suggestions.


And then there is this (if you can find it). The Sibelius is astounding! The Dvorak is pretty good, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> And then there is this (if you can find it). The Sibelius is astounding! The Dvorak is pretty good, too.
> 
> View attachment 130432


Great suggestions for Beecham, especially the Schubert. Also, if you stumble across them used, I also like his Messiah. He did some fiddling with it, but I think it works. And his Berlioz Grande Messe Des Morts keeps my attention.


----------



## Marinera

Buonamente - Sonatas, Canzonas & Sinfonias
Helianthus Ensemble, Laura Pontecorvo


----------



## Duncan

*Carlo Maria Giulini: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca*

*Concerto for Piano no 1 in C major, Op. 15 by Ludwig van Beethoven*

*Performer: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Piano)
Conductor: Carlo Maria Giulini
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Symphony Orchestra*

*Concerto for Piano no 3 in C minor, Op. 37 by Ludwig van Beethoven*

*Performer: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Piano)
Conductor: Carlo Maria Giulini
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Symphony Orchestra*

*Concerto for Piano no 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 "Emperor" by Ludwig van Beethoven*

*Performer: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Piano)
Conductor: Carlo Maria Giulini
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Enthusiast

Youth. Another Mendelssohn violin concerto. Another in that I listened to Faust playing it yesterday and in that this one includes another Mendelssohn violin concerto, albeit a fairly unmemorable work ... but then it was written when he was 13. Ibragimova started to make a name for herself at quite a young age (but not as young as 13).


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Schön ist es ja! 










Part of this box


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - various piano works part one of two this afternoon.

Alkan's status as a composer has been questioned by some, generally along the lines of his music being too much of a triumph of finger-cracking virtuosity and unhinged brilliance over actual emotional substance. I get the impression that Alkan's music gets lost in the woods at times but I suppose that's the price he pays for trying to push himself into new territory with the aid of a compass marked with his own particular cardinal points. As curious as Alkan's journey sometimes is I still find it well worth taking.

n.b. some compositional dates are speculative

_25 Préludes_ op.31 (1847):










_Douze études dans tous les tons majeurs_ op.35 (1848):



_Trois grandes études_ op.post.76 (1839):
_Deux petites pièces_ op.60 (1859): 
_Sonatine_ in A-minor op.61 (1861):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was Daniele Gatti's recording debut, and I don't know if he ever made a finer record. Splendid sound as well. Originally on Conifer, I think the disc was reissued by RCA.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 1 in G major/ Sonata a quattro No. 3 in C major/ Sonata a quattro No. 6 in D major 'La tempesta'/ Sonatas for Strings Nos. 1, 2, 3 & 6

Boccherini: String Quintet Op. 30 No. 6 in C major (Quintettino), G324 'La musica notturna delle strade di Madrid
Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Leif Segerstam in excellent form. Super recording


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Concert Overture: Holiday at Ferghana (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances (Temirkanov/RCA)*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

.....Cancelled.....


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum with the Elm City Girls' Choir and Juilliard415:


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies 3 & 4. SImone Young. Hamburg. Two excellent readings from Young that I should listen to more often (I tend to turn to my old standbys like Karajan, Sanderling or Abbado when in a Brahms mood). Particularly good is the third which really sings, especially the last movement. The strings can get a bit overtaxed in parts but it doesn't detract from the recording.










Telemann: Tafelmusik. Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Koln. Good for the digestion.










Sibelius: Symphonies 4 & 5. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth. Any excellent set.










Debussy: Complete Chamber Music. Members of the Chamber Music Society. This set has everything, the Quartet, Violin & Cello Sonatas, Flute Viola Harp Trio etc. All in excellent performances, though there are individual recordings which I prefer somewhat like Faust's recent Debussy disc. Recommended.










Bach: Violin Concertos, others. Isabelle Faust, Bernhard Forck. A favourite album from last year.


----------



## Bourdon

*Philip Glass *

Akhnaten


----------



## Paulby

#17 Tempest from Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas Igor Levit


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glière: Cello Concerto in D minor, Op. 87
Dmitry Khrychov (cello)
St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Titov

Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Olga Trifonova (soprano)
St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Titov

Excellent recording


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> *Philip Glass *
> 
> Akhnaten


Thumbs up! I hope you will enjoy it :angel:


----------



## Zama

*Stravinsky: Pétrouchka & Le sacre du printemps* Enjoying the best recording, in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

First listen from the big Szell set, Barber Piano Concerto, Szell, Cleveland, Browning.










A fascinating work. Begins with a searching passage for piano, then a dramatic orchestral tutti, then continuing with passages of widely varying moods. The second movement is based on a sentimental-sounding melody where the harmony seems to keep going off the rails. The finale is a vigorous toccata. A very engaging piece that I've not heard before.

I read somewhere that Barber wrote the piece for Browning, who claimed that final movement was unplayable. Barber resisted making revisions until Horowitz reviewed the piano part and concurred that it was indeed unplayable. Barber relented. I wonder if the original piano part survives, and if anyone has ventured to play it.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 and 2/ Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti

BBC Music Magazine September 2003

Müller-Schott's phrasing and colouring are always imaginative, and his fast movements are elegant and vital.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Thumbs up! I hope you will enjoy it :angel:


So far so good,its absorbing and powerful music.

This I like too


----------



## Joachim Raff

Skipped the Gliere on this disc and gone onto the Mosolov Cello Concerto. In my opinion this is a gem. Super recording for the age.


----------



## eljr

CD 34

Romeo and Juliet 
1812 Festival Overature


----------



## eljr

cd 28

Romeo and Juliet

Slavonic March

Night on Bald Mountain

Fantasia on a Theme


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Michael Haydn ...


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> So far so good,its absorbing and powerful music.
> 
> This I like too


Thank you for the recommendation, I'll try it later.


----------



## Merl

I rarely give Barber's music much of an airing but after ripping this one to the car USB I've been enjoying it today. I particularly like the School for Scandal Overture.


----------



## Enthusiast

After this, I would like to continue with more violin sonatas but my listening time for today is done!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Prussian String Quartets by Mozart. The Engegård Quartet is playing nicely


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.(Chandos)

Martinu-1st Symphony.

Might displace some of my established favourite recordings.....glowing and lyrical, and I feel as if I can almost detect a 'wit' about this particular interpretation...….


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Karajan.

I don't know what it was but there was something missing from this - first listen I will try again, it might be me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29.*

Recorded back in 1937, this is Mozart done all kinds of wrong by today's standards, but hey, I'm a Beecham fanboy, so I'll sit through it looking for something I haven't heard before.


----------



## 13hm13

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op.19

Emil Hartmann - Concertos - Hannu Lintu


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Zama

Malx said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Karajan.
> 
> I don't know what it was but there was something missing from this - first listen I will try again, it might be me.
> 
> View attachment 130451


I'm lisening this one and I love it:









Do you know it?


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral works by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## bharbeke

Re: Magic Flute

My top performance for this opera is Norrington/London Classical Players. The next tier down has Klemperer, Bohm, and Abbado.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rach 2 with Anna Vinnitskaya & die Elbphilharmonie/Urbanski. I think it's great! Been doing some yoga to it actually and balance training. I managed 1 minute on each leg a couple of times! My balance is kind of not good...


----------



## Eramire156

*Yesterday was a day of distractions, so the journey was delayed*

but today the phone is off, so my Beethoven quartet journey can continue as I near the end, I decided to listen to a couple newer recordings for Quartet 15 & 16 rather than old favorites .

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132









Cuarteto Casals*

The Cuarteto will release their final set of 3 CDs to complete the cycle in April, I just added it to my want list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Symphony No. 2, Antar*

Recorded in 1951, well done.


----------



## Malx

Zama said:


> I'm lisening this one and I love it:
> 
> View attachment 130453
> 
> 
> Do you know it?


No I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge with Eleanor Kornas, Owain Park (organ):


----------



## Bourdon

*Janáček*

Schönberg Ensemble Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Taplow

Some Glass piano etudes:


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACK MADONNA
*Pilgrim Songs from the Monastery of Montserrat* (1400-1420)
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem. *

Vienna Phil. in 1937. I have a feeling I won't listen to this all the way through; it's kind of heavy-handed.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: Études, from op.2, op.8, op.49, op.56 & op.65. Chitose Okashiro. I got this CD for under $4 shipped, just came today. Ms. Okashiro is a very skillful pianist, very idiomatic in this material, which is not something I can say about many pianists playing Scriabin. You can tell it means a lot to her. I would love to see her in concert.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130460


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Rizzi, conductor

2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Is that set as amazing as it looks?*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major op.82. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra. How I love this recording. It's very lyrical, very full-blooded, big-boned, even. But in this, it remains pure Sibelius. A different side of Sibelius than what Osmo Vänskä for instance might be expressing in his recordings, but pure Sibelius nonetheless; contrary to what other commenters have said, I don't hear "Russian" Sibelius, or Sibelius-quasi-Tchaikovsky, or anything of that nature. I want to get the whole cycle on the strength, but I don't really need a third cycle-I already have Berglund/Bournemouth and Sakari/Iceland (all but the 2nd symphony). In the future, perhaps.

Edit: Continuing onto En Saga, op.9.


----------



## pianozach

HenryPenfold said:


> After a few years of trying to get a copy of this recording at a sensible price (currently £179 on Amazon UK), I finally obtained a copy last week - a kind person gave it to me for free!
> 
> I needed to know what all the fuss was about - why people were raving about it.
> 
> I'm on my second listen, so a bit early to give an opinion.
> 
> I wonder how it will compare with my two long-term favourites - Karajan, BPO DG & Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden DG.


I thought that the fuss was about his *1964* of No. 5 with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam.

Wasn't it touted as the "Recording of the Century"?


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius: Early Chamber Works
Piano Trio in C major, String Quartet in E flat, Piano Quintet in G minor
Erik T. Tawaststjerna, Tapiola Trio, Sibelius Academy Quartet
Finlandia, LC1169, CD, Stereo, Germany, 1989.


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: Stabat Mater, String Quartet Op. 52 No.3, String Quintet Op. 42, No. 1

Dominique Labelle

Sarasa Ensemble

Stabat Mater (1st version, 1781, for soprano & string orchestra), G532
String Quartet in G major, Op. 52, No. 3, G234
String Quintet Op. 42 No. 1 in F minor, G348


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporary Concertos by Abrahamsen: Left, Alone/ Pesson: Future is a faded song// Strasnoy: Kuleshov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets

Belcea Quartet

Disk 1 from 8
String Quartet Nr. 6 B-Dur op. 18 Nr. 6 / String Quartet Nr. 12 Es-Dur op. 127


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> Re: Magic Flute
> 
> My top performance for this opera is Norrington/London Classical Players. The next tier down has Klemperer, Bohm, and Abbado.


Interesting choice. I certainly agree that Norrington has a special feel for Mozart and it's a Zauberflote that is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 29.*
> 
> Recorded back in 1937, this is Mozart done all kinds of wrong by today's standards, but hey, I'm a Beecham fanboy, so I'll sit through it looking for something I haven't heard before.


I assume the Haydn discs are the more recent ones that we are familiar with? I wonder why they went with older Mozart recordings as Beecham surely recorded them again in the 1950s (perhaps not with #29?). I would love to hear what Beecham was doing with Mozart in the 30s!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Complete Works for Piano & Cello

Zuill Bailey (cello) & Simone Dinnerstein (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2

Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Lieberson
Neruda Songs*
1. Si no fuera porque tus ojos tienen color de luna...
2. Amor, amor, las nubes a la torre del cielo
3. No estes lejos de mi un solo dia
4. Ya eres mia. Reposa con tu sueno en mi sueno.
5. Amor mio, si muero y tu no mueres
*Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (mezzo-soprano); Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine*
[Nonesuch, rec. 2005 CD 2007]

Terrific music making - passionate and desperately moving love songs, wonderfully performed. But the disc is rather short measure at 31 minutes. I am left eager for more of this composer. I'd love to have the opportunity to hear this cycle live.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbirolli is often my go to conductor for Elgar and these are both wonderful performances, the _Enigma_ being recorded with the Philharmonia in 1962 and _Falstaff_ with the Hallé in 1964.


----------



## Helgi

*Schubert & Mahler*
Jessye Norman and Irwin Gage

Songs from Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Rückert-Lieder, plus Schubert D.762, D.771, D.837-8, D.839


----------



## Rogerx

Parry: Piano Concerto in F sharp major/ Stanford: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major Op. 59

Piers Lane (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - various piano works part two of two this afternoon.

The unorthodox nature of the immense op.39 cycle enables the work to be approached in different ways - my usual preference is to excise the four-movement symphony and the gargantuan three-movement concerto and hear them as two separate entities, leaving the other five pieces to be heard as a mini-series. I have sometimes listened to the whole thing from beginning to end but I find it works better for me when broken down into the above components.

The _Grande sonate_ is hardly lightweight either - a programmatical work based on four decades of adulthood from the 20s through to the 50s and weighing in at around forty minutes.

n.b. some compositional dates are speculative

_Grande sonate_: _Les quatre âges_ op.33 (1848): 
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: [_Comme le vent (Like the wind)_] in A-minor op.39 no.1 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: [_En rhythme molossique (In Molossian rhythm)_] in D-minor op.39 no.2 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: [_Scherzo diabolico_] in G-minor op.39 no.3 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: [_Le festin d'Ésope (Aesop's feast)_] in E-minor op.39 no.12 (1857):








***

(*** apologies for the hazy image - works are performed by Ronald Smith)

_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: Symphony op.39 nos.4-7 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: Concerto op.39 nos.8-10 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_: _Ouverture_ in B-minor op.39 no.11 (1857):
_Nocturne no.1_ in B op.22 (1844):
_Gigue_ op.24 (1844): 
_March no.1_ from _Trois marches quasi da cavalleria_ op.37 (1857): 
_Trois petites fantaisies_ op.41 (1857):
_Petit conte_ in E-flat WoO (1859):
_Esquisse_ [_Le tambour bat aux champs_] in B-minor op.50bis. (1859):
Eight pieces from _(48) Esquisses_ op.63 (1861):
_Toccatina_ in C-minor op.75 (1872):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Shéhérazade* - Teresa Beganza (mezzo-soprano), Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson (conductor)

*Vocalise en forme de Habanéra
Chanson espagnole* - Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

*Sur l'herbe
Histoires naturelles
Chanson française* - Gabriel Bacquier (baritone), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

*Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Tripatos
Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Manteau de fleurs
Rêves* - Mady Mesplé (soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

*Deux mélodies hébraïques* - José Van Dam (baritone), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

This is an excellent set and though some of these performances might not be considered the best in the catalogue, all of them are of a very high quality, plus you get quite a few really rare works as well.


----------



## Biwa

Furtwängler: Piano Quintet - Clarens Quintet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alban Berg*: Chamber Concerto. Giuseppe Sinopoli, members of the Staatskapelle Dresden, with Keiko Watanabe and Andrea Lucchesini on violin and piano respectively. A beautiful 12-tone work. An explosion of sound and color.



Helgi said:


> *Schubert & Mahler*
> Jessye Norman and Irwin Gage
> 
> Songs from Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Rückert-Lieder, plus Schubert D.762, D.771, D.837-8, D.839


I have this too, the Mahler Lieder w/ piano are great.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Is that set as amazing as it looks?


Surely, this cd-box is a real treasure chest for lovers of new music, with beautiful and occasionally also historical recordings of masterpieces such as Schoenberg's 'Pierrot lunaire', Boulez '' Rituel ', Stockhausens' Gruppen 'and Viviers' Rêves d 'un Marco Polo' (on DVD). In addition, special works by Mahler, Webern, Stravinsky, Oestvolskaya, Kagel, Rihm and many others can be found. Naturally, the performances are all excellent and highly motivated, and the book's 628-page book with this box provides excellent and inspiring introductions per CD / DVD and per work, which also make re-listening of well-known works special.
The texts are in Dutch and English.
For me it was and still is an excellent guide and one of my most loved CD boxes, it is really very special.
The set is no longer available but can still be found for absurd prices on discogs

Limited edition (3000 copies)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Jewell Chorale, Antal Doráti.


----------



## Enthusiast

Das Rheingold - the Karajan recording with beauty to the fore.









It has been quite a while since I listened to the Ring and I plan to listen to the whole thing over the next week or two - not sure if I will stick to Karajan.


----------



## Duncan

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Peter Lieberson
> Neruda Songs*
> 1. Si no fuera porque tus ojos tienen color de luna...
> 2. Amor, amor, las nubes a la torre del cielo
> 3. No estes lejos de mi un solo dia
> 4. Ya eres mia. Reposa con tu sueno en mi sueno.
> 5. Amor mio, si muero y tu no mueres
> *Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (mezzo-soprano); Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine*
> [Nonesuch, rec. 2005 CD 2007]
> 
> Terrific music making - passionate and desperately moving love songs, wonderfully performed. But the disc is rather short measure at 31 minutes. I am left eager for more of this composer. I'd love to have the opportunity to hear this cycle live.


You may enjoy this -









*Lorraine Hunt Lieberson and Roger Vignoles*

*Songs by Mahler, Handel, and Peter Lieberson*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k08YFbuVFmvwPrd6W_nyLPkl9Dej C5U8U

_"The unique warmth of tone is sounded in the first notes even of the lighter Mahler songs. But there's also a spiritual grace in her approach. Key tracks such as Mahler's 'Ich bin de Welt abhanden gekommen'; the spiritual 'Deep river'; her fervent second encore, Brahms's 'Unbewegte laue Luft' and Handel's 'As rosy steps'... place Hunt Lieberson alongside the best of Kathleen Ferrier and Dame Janet Baker, whose Mahler is matched for personality here."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"This mezzo-soprano had a profound musical bond with Mahler, for example, and this is her only extant recording of the Ruckert Lieder. It's a marvel … Roger Vignoles deserves praise, too, for his playing matches Hunt Lieberson in its
emotional concentration and directness … "Unbewegte laue Luft" ends the recital on an ecstatic note that surely sent the audience out on a cloud. Indispensable." _
- Gramophone

_"Here is a mezzo who more than any of her generation bade fair to rival Janet Baker in the warmth, beauty and intensity of her singing."_
- The Penguin Guide to Recorded Classical Music

A live performance by Jaime Korkos of the "Neruda Songs" -


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings
*

*Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture*

*San Francisco Symphony
Seiji Ozawa*

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suite*

*San Francisco Symphony
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Duncan

*L'Arianna*

*Kate Lindsey (mezzo)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l2c3M5WQQ036tHSWuJmGpvAiYNphGGOQU

*Works*

Handel: Ah! Crudel, nel pianto mio, HWV 78
Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Scarlatti, A: L'Arianna - Cantata for soprano, strings & B.c.

_"Her strong and assured voice slips easily into this music…and throughout she shows impressive technical control and agility. More strikingly, though, she brings her stage experience to bear in dramatic readings whose intelligent responses to the differing nuances of these three pieces are what really make the project spark...The playing of Arcangelo under Jonathan Cohen is typically high-quality, and often heartbreakingly attendant to the drama."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

CD22 1963-1965


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica, Two Piano Concertos & Four Last Songs

Mari Eriksmoen (soprano), Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (pianos), Roderick Williams (baritone)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

MusicWeb International March 2018

Davis reveals the element of banter, of entertainment and the showmanship of a swinging waltz. In the Fuga Boyd demonstrates the discourse between pianos and orchestra well but in an atmosphere of exactitude and tension, even snarling at times. His waltz is wilder, more abandoned. Lortie and Mercier reveal not just the power but the lyricism of the cadenzas, Duo Tal and Groethuysen remain stony throughout. In sum, Davis sets a new benchmark for the recordings of all three works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gustav Mahler / Alexander Zemlinsky / Karol Szymanovski *

Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen (1884)

Arranged By - Arnold Schönberg*Baritone Vocals - John BröchelerComposed By - Gustav MahlerConductor - Reinbert de LeeuwEnsemble - Schönberg Ensemble

Wenn Mein Schatz Hochzeit Macht 
Ging Heut'morgen Über's Feld 
Ich Hab' Ein Glühend' Messer 
Die Zwei Blauen Augen Von Meinem Schatz

Kindertotenlieder (1901-04)

Arranged By, Conductor - Reinbert de LeeuwComposed By - Gustav MahlerEnsemble - Schönberg EnsembleMezzo-soprano Vocals - Jard Van Nes

Nun Will Die Sonn' So Heil Aufgehn 
Nun Seh' Ich Wohl, Warum So Dunkle Flammen 
Wenn Dein Mütterlein Tritt Zur Tür Hinein 
Oft Denk' Ich, Sie Sind Nur Ausgegangen 
In Diesem Wetter, In Diesem Braus

Maeterlinck Gesänge (Op. 13, 1913)

Composed By - Alexander Zemlinsky*Conductor - Reinbert de LeeuwEnsemble - Schönberg EnsembleSoprano Vocals - Rosemary HardyText By - Maurice Maeterlinck

Die Drei Schwestern
Arranged By - Reinbert de Leeuw

Die Mädchen Mit Den Verbundenen Augen
Arranged By - Erwin Stein

Lied Der Jungfrau
Arranged By - Leonard Stein

Als Ihr Geliebter Schied
Arranged By - Leonard Stein

Und Kehrt Er Einst Heim
Arranged By - Erwin Stein

Sie Kam Zum Schloss Gegangen
Arranged By - Reinbert de Leeuw

Stopiewnie (Op. 46, 1921, Instrumentiert 1928)

Composed By - Karol Szymanovski*Conductor - Reinbert de LeeuwEnsemble - Schönberg EnsembleSoprano Vocals - Rosemary HardyText By - Julian Tuwim

Cherry Words
Green Words 
St. Francis 
Red Song 
Wanda


----------



## Enthusiast

There haven't been many Bruckner performances as good as Jochum's with the Concertgebouw recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I assume the Haydn discs are the more recent ones that we are familiar with? I wonder why they went with older Mozart recordings as Beecham surely recorded them again in the 1950s (perhaps not with #29?). I would love to hear what Beecham was doing with Mozart in the 30s!


They are the more recent Haydn recordings. I don't know about why they put in the older Mozart. But once you get used to the sound (which is better than what I was used to with these recordings) and the 1930s mannerisms like the occasional portamento, they are interesting, at least to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I'd certainly like to hear his earlier Mozart.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130480


*John Dowland*

23 pieces for solo lute

Nigel North, lute

2006


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I'd certainly like to hear his earlier Mozart.











*CD: Beecham - The Formative Years*
LPO CONDUCTED BY SIR THOMAS BEECHAM
Mozart Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major
Delius On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Rimsky-Korsakov Suite from 'The Golden Cockerel' (excerpts)
Mozart Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 (Jupiter)

Sir Thomas Beecham conductor
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Pioneering sound recordings from the 1930s

Two of the most significant pioneering experiments in sound recording, stereophonic sound and recording on tape, involved the London Philharmonic Orchestra and its founder Sir Thomas Beecham. At Beecham's famous mono recording session of Mozart's 'Jupiter' symphony in 1934 engineers experimented simultaneously with stereo sound and during a tour of Germany in 1936 part of one of the Orchestra's concerts was recorded using the revolutionary invention of tape. The results of these landmark moments in the Orchestra's history are restored here for the first time in full.









*CD: Beecham - The Founding Years*
LPO CONDUCTED BY SIR THOMAS BEECHAM
Sibelius The Tempest: Incidental Music, Op.109 excerpts (world premiere recording)
Mozart Mass in C minor, K427 (excerpts)
Handel Israel in Egypt (excerpts)
Mozart Symphony No. 35 in D, K385 (Haffner)
Chabrier Rhapsody, España

Sir Thomas Beecham conductor
Dora Labbette soprano
Leeds Festival Chorus 
London Philharmonic Orchestra

These remarkable, recently discovered recordings by the London Philharmonic Orchestra of music by Sibelius, Mozart and Handel from the 1934 Leeds Festival are conducted by the legendary Sir Thomas Beecham, who had founded the Orchestra just two years earlier. Included in a varied collection of works typical of Beecham are the first ever recording of Sibelius's The Tempest, and the splendid sounds of Mozart's C minor Mass and Handel's Israel in Egypt - excerpts of extraordinary power performed by the Orchestra and the Leeds Festival Chorus.

https://www.lpo.org.uk/recordings-a..._children=1&show_children_nb=1&show_related=0









*Sir Thomas Beecham: The Classical Tradition*

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham

*Works*

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93 - 104 (the London Symphonies)
Haydn: Symphony No. 93 in D major
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G Major 'Surprise'
Haydn: Symphony No. 95 in C minor
Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D major 'Miracle'
Haydn: Symphony No. 97 in C major
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 99 in E flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 100 in G major 'Military'
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major 'The Clock'
Haydn: Symphony No. 102 in B flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'
Haydn: The Seasons
Mozart: Divertimento in D major, K131
Mozart: Divertimento No. 15 in B flat major, K287
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527: Overture
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture
Mozart: March in D, K249
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major, K201
Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D, K297 'Paris'
Mozart: Symphony No. 34 in C major, K338
Mozart: Symphony No. 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'
Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major, K425 'Linz'
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'
Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K543
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 'Jupiter'
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216

The Mozart symphonies were recorded between 1934 and 1940.

Only available as a download here -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...homas-beecham-the-classical-tradition#related


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Vasks

*Heise - Overture to "King and Marshal" (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Nielsen - Little Suite for Strings (Caeyers/Harmonia mundi)
Langaard - Symphony #4 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Hi.
Here we go: Kempe's first Meistersinger, made not in Berlin but in Dresden, studio recording, 1951.
Cast with Frantz, Tiana Lemnitz, Unger, Bohme, Aldenhoff ...
Listened so far throughout the First Act and the beginning of the Second, up to the Lilacs Monologue included.
Edition that has traits that belong only to Kempe, and certainly among the most beautiful that exist. Spectacular remastering by Profil, starting from an already excellent sound. When I finish listening I'll be more specific.


----------



## Bourdon

*Janáček*

Tema con Variazioni
Auf verwachsenem Pfade
Erinnerung

Rudolf Firkušný piano


----------



## Rogerx

Moscheles & Hummel - Cello Sonatas

Jirí Bárta (cello) & Hamish Milne (piano)

International Record Review

Bárta and Milne strike just the right note: these aren't bravura pieces, and they play them as would two friends convivially making music in the drawing-room and deriving unemphatic pleasure from the experience … a delightfully demure, teasingly tuneful release, which has brought me
much pleasure


----------



## Enthusiast

Cooling after Wagner and Bruckner ...


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem *
Karajan


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> *Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem *
> Karajan


With Gundula ?......


----------



## Enthusiast

Scheherazade - a work I love in a performance I love (there are none better and very few as good).


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianosonatas 12-13-14


----------



## Helgi

*Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye, Le tombeau de Couperin & Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie*
Les Siècles and François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Enthusiast

Some lovely Palestrina ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various chamber works by two British composers born within six months of each other.

The two quartets by John Ireland are accomplished for a teenager but understandably lacking the individuality of his later, more personal chamber output such as the 2nd violin sonata, the cello sonata and the 2nd and 3rd piano trios. The quartets are accompanied here by one of numerous arrangements the composer made of his ubiquitous piano piece _The Holy Boy_.

Frank Bridge's earlier music was a synthesis of various influences from both his home country and elsewhere and although the works here generally belong in the Edwardian late-romantic camp there is an assurance which grows with each one.

String Quartet no.1 in D-minor (1897):
String Quartet no.2 in C-minor (1897):
_The Holy Boy_ for solo piano - arr. for string quartet (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):










String Quartet no.1 [_Bologna_] in E-minor H70 (1906):










_Phantasie Trio_ in C-minor for piano, violin and cello H79 (1907):
_Miniatures sets 1-3_ - nine pieces for piano trio H87/H88/H89 (c. 1908):










_Phantasie Quartet_ in F-sharp minor for violin, viola, cello and piano H94 (1910):
String Quartet no.2 in G-minor H115 (1914-15):


----------



## Paulby

Brahms: Sonatas, Hungarian Dances


----------



## Dimace

It is the second or the third time since the day I joined our community this great CD set will be presented in this thread. But, I strongly believe, it worth to be mentioned again.* SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Celibidache, Bruckner Symphonies 7,8,9 and Schubert's 5th plus the rehearsals from the 7th & 8th.*

I will write nothing about Schubert's 5th, because I didn't listen it. What I can assure you is that the three Bruckner's Symphonien are TOP-TOP-TOP! Especially the 9th, in which somehow I'm expert, is bombastic and fully motivating for the listener. A little bit (generally speaking) slower tempi, stronger blass instruments and great dynamics differences make a very harmonious outcome, which, as always, profoundly elates me.

I strongly suggest this 5XCD set from DG, which looks like more as a tribute to Celie and his Bruckner greatness. Not exactly a bargain this one, but it can be found in affordable prices. A real gem for every music fan, collection and collector.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Choral Works by Thomas Weelkes*


----------



## Eramire156

*The last Beethoven Quartet but not the end*

*Ludwig van Beethoven
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op. 135









The Brentano Quartet *

"...combining as it (op.135) does depth with levity, serves as a wonderful finale for what remains the most astonishing sequence of string quartets in the history of music."
James M. Keller​
Tomorrow the Grosse Fugue, to end my Beethoven Quartet journey.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No. 2 'Sunnanfärd'

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Stig Westerberg
Recorded: 24, 26 May 1977
Recording Venue: Cirkus, Djurgarden, Stockholm

My opinion the greatest Swedish conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Not exactly a bargain this one, but it can be found in affordable prices. A real gem for every music fan, collection and collector.
> 
> View attachment 130503


I was lucky enough to stumble on this at my used CD store for $5. Sometimes good living and staying away from excess carbs has its rewards.

I'm listening to the 8th.


----------



## Helgi

*Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites*
BPO & Rostropovich


----------



## pmsummer

KNIGHTS, MAIDS AND MIRACLES
_The Spring of Middle Ages_
5-CD Box
*Various and Anonymous*
CD1 - SPECVLVM AMORIS: Lyrics of Medieval Love from Mysticism to Eroticism
CD2 - O TU CHARA SCIENÇA: Music in Medieval Thought
CD3 - SUSO IN ITALIA BELLA: Music in the courts and cloisters of Northern Italy
CD4 - INSVLA FEMINARVM: Medieval Echoes of Celtic Femininity
CD5 - NUX - LUX: France and England 1200-1300
La Reverdie

_Arcana/Outhere_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

This month's Wired magazine has an article on the Symphonie Fantastique and how platforms like Alexa have problems with classical music and ends with the conclusion that CDs are best for reflecting the dynamic range of classical music. I guess I'll keep my CD stack after all.


----------



## starthrower

4 CD set

I wasn't planning on listening to any Martinu this week, but I found a new copy of this one at a local store for 6 dollars, so I had to bite.


----------



## HenryPenfold

How come I can't delete a post?


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> It would have been a tad churlish to have not made the purchase.


I need to keep this post with me next time I go to my used CD store.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> 4 CD set
> 
> I wasn't planning on listening to any Martinu this week, but I found a new copy of this one at a local store for 6 dollars, so I had to bite.


It would have been a tad churlish not to have made the purchase.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to keep this post with me next time I go to my used CD store.


Sometimes we simply need to do the right thing, even though it would be easier to just walk away ....


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> How come I can't delete a post?


They have some weird rules here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to Hrith by Jeffrey Holmes. We studied together at SFCM in the mid 90's. Written for Solo Guitar, Flute, Horn in F, Harp, Percussion, Violin, Violoncello. I think he is a pretty hot composer. I'm glad he's doing so well as getting a double CD release


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets

Nr. 2 G-Dur op. 18 Nr. 2 /Nr. 9 C-Dur op. 59 Nr. 3 "Rasumowsky-Quartett 3"

Belcea Quartet


----------



## Eusebius12

Little walkmen thingies are hopeless for great music


----------



## Rogerx

Brandl: Symphony Concertante; Symphony in D major

David Castro-Balbi, Alexandre Castro-Balbi,

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Eusebius12 said:


> Little walkmen thingies are hopeless for great music


Must be an old one, extinct years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Chédeville: Les Saisons amusantes

Enrico Casazza, Chiara De Ziller, Matthias Loibner

Les Eclairs de Musique.


----------



## Merl

Wand's classy live Brahms symphony 3 this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
7th October 2016
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner
Winner - Jahrespreis
Schallplattenkritik Awards
2017
Winner - Jahrespreis
Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live at performances in September and October 2001, this performances of Elgar's 1st seems to divide opinion and has been better received on this side of the Atlantic than in the US. The audience, commendably quiet throughout the symphony, are certainly in no doubt at the end.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*
> 
> This month's Wired magazine has an article on the Symphonie Fantastique and how platforms like Alexa have problems with classical music and ends with the conclusion that CDs are best for reflecting the dynamic range of classical music. I guess I'll keep my CD stack after all.
> 
> View attachment 130509


Amen to that. Nothing would prompt me to part with my collection.


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland and Frank Bridge - various chamber works part two of two for late morning/early afternoon.

Both men had cut their first compositional teeth at the end of the 19th century but as the years passed their paths increasingly diverged, or rather Bridge's did. During the 1910s John Ireland established and then consolidated his position as a first-wave English pastoralist/impressionist, and the chamber works here certainly do evoke a particular feeling of time and place. In contrast, Frank Bridge's music from the early 1920s onwards became rather more spiky as a result of his being receptive to certain musical developments abroad. This is especially borne out by Bridge's final string quartet and piano trio, which were among the most forward-looking chamber works by an English composer during that time, if not _the_ most.

Sadly, Bridge's relatively premature death in 1941 prevented any further advancement. Ireland outlived Bridge by 21 years but had started to quietly wind down his career by the late 1940s, a respected figure but redolent of what was by then a bygone musical age.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor (1908-09 - rev. 1917 and 1944):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor (1915-17):
Cello Sonata in G-minor (1923):










Sonata in D-minor for cello and piano H125 (1913-17):










String Quartet no.3 H175 (1925-27):










Piano Trio no.2 H178 (1928-29):










String Quartet no.4 H188 (1937):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Pentecost Arias

Wolfgang Schöne (baritone), Arleen Auger (soprano), Adalbert Kraus (tenor), et al.

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.13 in B-flat major, op.130 (revised version, sans Große Fuge). Kodály Quartet. This is my favorite Beethoven quartet (though I usually listen with the fugal finale rather than the rewritten one) and my favorite recording of it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grimes, op.33a and op.33b. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra. This work is so good that I want to check out the full opera now, despite not being much into opera at all. I suppose the composer's own recording is the way to go, then?


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra with the EMO Ensemble and soloists in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Enthusiast

> Benjamin Britten: Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grimes, op.33a and op.33b. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra. This work is so good that I want to check out the full opera now, despite not being much into opera at all. I suppose the composer's own recording is the way to go, then?


Yes - a good place to start.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Yes - a good place to start.


Awesome. It's going for cheap too.


----------



## Rogerx

Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet

Room-Music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Byrd from the continent ...


----------



## Bourdon

b]Ustvolskaya[/b]

Octet
Trio
Sonata for Violin and Piano

'Lady with the hammer'

Galina Ustvolskaya was dubbed 'the lady with the hammer' because of her relentless style, but she did not always compose drastic music that excels in extremes. 
Just like Shostakovich, she was confronted with an increasingly strict and repressive Soviet regime. Nevertheless - or precisely because of this - Ustvolskaya developed into one of the most elusive and idiosyncratic composers of our time. She studied composition at the Leningrad Conservatoire, being the only female student admitted to Shostakovich's composition class in 1939.


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Titan*
François-Xavier Roth, Les Siècles


----------



## Rogerx

Belcea Quartet.

Disc 3 
String Quartet Nr. 11 f-moll op. 95 "Quartetto serioso"/ String Quartet Nr. 14 cis-moll op. 131


----------



## starthrower

Organ, Brass, and Choir

A beautiful recording I picked up at a local store yesterday.


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1*

*Maurizio Pollini (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84*

*Cheryl Studer (soprano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven piano trios 3 and 5 - a pair of wonderful HIP performances - second disc of this set (but without the Hummel 4th trio).


----------



## Duncan

*Miroir(s)*

*Opera Arias*

*Elsa Dreisig (soprano), Orchestre national Montpellier Occitanie Pyrénées Méditerranée, Michael Schønwandt*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k3ioqYgEmBXyYXYoqlEeTm_aC2YRr1vPU

*Works*

Gounod: Dieu! Quel frisson court dans mes veines from Romeo and Juliette
Gounod: Faust: 'Les grands seigneurs ont seuls des airs... Ah! Je ris de me voir
Gounod: Je vais donc usurper les droits de la nature (from Roméo et Juliette)
Massenet: Ah! je suis seule, seule enfin! (Thaïs)
Massenet: Allons! Il le faut pour lui-même!... Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: Dis-moi que je suis belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Il est doux, il est bon (from Hérodiade)
Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Puccini: In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
Rossini: Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Steibelt: Je vais donc usurper les droits de la nature (from Roméo et Juliette)
Strauss, R: Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)

_"This is [Dreisig's] debut album and it is phenomenally good. First there is the concept of juxtaposing arias for the same dramatic character by different composers…Next, stylistic variety enables the marvellous flexibility of the Montpellier Occitanie orchestra to come to the fore…Finally, of course, there is Dreisig's voice, youthful yet assured, agile yet fluid, and powerful through its entire range…we can certainly expect much more to come from this singer."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Now here's a striking debut…[There Is] a pretty wide spectrum of characters on which to reflect…But Dreisig saves the real surprise for the end…the blood-drenched final scene from Strauss's Salome. Or rather Salomé…The vocal range is extremely wide and it requires a true singing actress but Dreisig makes a most convincing case, with plenty of silvery steel as the debased teenager. [Schønwandt] is in his element."_
- Gramophone Magazine

_"[Dreisig] astonishes with her debut album Miroir(s), where she shows a mellifluous, charming soprano voice, an amazing depth of feeling and total ease and versatility in a very broad repertoire, from Mozart to Strauss. This is a concept album that achieves perfect balance between rarities and famous arias."_
- International Classical Music Awards


----------



## Duncan

HenryPenfold said:


> How come I can't delete a post?


You have a twelve hour window to do so after composing the post - after that it haunts you forever...


----------



## Bourdon

*Ruth Crawford Seeger*

Ruth Crawford Seeger (1901 - 1953) 
Music for small orchestra 
Three Chants 
Etude for Piano "study in mixed accents" 
Three Songs
String Quartet 1931
2 Ricercare
Andante for Strings
Rissolty Rossolty

Charles Seeger (1886 - 1979)
John Hardy (1940)

Ruth Crawford Seeger (1901 - 1953)
Suite (1952)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Vasks

*Magnard - Overture to "Symphony #2" (Ossonace/Hyperion Dyad)
Hahn - Nocturne for Violin & Piano (Room-Music/Hyperion)
Satie - The Angora Ox (Thibaudet/Decca)
Cras - Journal de bord (Antonioli/Timpani)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130545


*John Dowland*

25 pieces for solo lute, arranged for guitar

Christoph Denoth, guitar

2014


----------



## Jacck

*Grażyna Bacewicz - Complete Works for String Quartet*
Amar Corde String Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Yesterday listening, both on Spotify.

Surprised by Reich, expected something difficult. Nice music, more for a background, meaning not negatively; can do and did, pretty much anything while listening to it - light workout, reading, doing work and so on.









Yoann Moulin's recording of Frescobaldi is my favourite, and this album's just as good.









Today, exploring more from Reich on youtube this time


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening from my cds collection

Disk 1, Biber - Mystery sonatas

















Disk 7, from Café Zimmermann box set, Bach - Goldberg variations


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Duncan said:


> View attachment 130538
> 
> 
> *Miroir(s)*
> 
> *Opera Arias*
> 
> *Elsa Dreisig (soprano), Orchestre national Montpellier Occitanie Pyrénées Méditerranée, Michael Schønwandt*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k3ioqYgEmBXyYXYoqlEeTm_aC2YRr1vPU
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Gounod: Dieu! Quel frisson court dans mes veines from Romeo and Juliette
> Gounod: Faust: 'Les grands seigneurs ont seuls des airs... Ah! Je ris de me voir
> Gounod: Je vais donc usurper les droits de la nature (from Roméo et Juliette)
> Massenet: Ah! je suis seule, seule enfin! (Thaïs)
> Massenet: Allons! Il le faut pour lui-même!... Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
> Massenet: Dis-moi que je suis belle (from Thaïs)
> Massenet: Il est doux, il est bon (from Hérodiade)
> Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
> Puccini: In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
> Rossini: Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
> Steibelt: Je vais donc usurper les droits de la nature (from Roméo et Juliette)
> Strauss, R: Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)
> 
> _"This is [Dreisig's] debut album and it is phenomenally good. First there is the concept of juxtaposing arias for the same dramatic character by different composers…Next, stylistic variety enables the marvellous flexibility of the Montpellier Occitanie orchestra to come to the fore…Finally, of course, there is Dreisig's voice, youthful yet assured, agile yet fluid, and powerful through its entire range…we can certainly expect much more to come from this singer."_
> - BBC Music Magazine
> 
> _"Now here's a striking debut…[There Is] a pretty wide spectrum of characters on which to reflect…But Dreisig saves the real surprise for the end…the blood-drenched final scene from Strauss's Salome. Or rather Salomé…The vocal range is extremely wide and it requires a true singing actress but Dreisig makes a most convincing case, with plenty of silvery steel as the debased teenager. [Schønwandt] is in his element."_
> - Gramophone Magazine
> 
> _"[Dreisig] astonishes with her debut album Miroir(s), where she shows a mellifluous, charming soprano voice, an amazing depth of feeling and total ease and versatility in a very broad repertoire, from Mozart to Strauss. This is a concept album that achieves perfect balance between rarities and famous arias."_
> - International Classical Music Awards


One of the best operatic recitals I've heard in a very long time. Dreisig not only has a lovely voice, but she has uncommon sensitivity and musicality and a gift for communication, which is rare these days.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dohnanyi: Symphony No 1
Super new recording with great performances


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 130554


That dress is going to leave her with one heck of a sunburn.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ockeghem's requiem from Ensemble Organum.









I've had a long history of trying to get pre-Baroque music and my CD collection contains many monuments from different attempts going back some 30 years. More recently, I started to get this music quite a bit more and actually enjoying many of those old records (or knowing what I didn't like about some of them) but this week I am getting this early music so well that I can't get enough. I'm hearing things I hadn't noticed before and recognising the huge differences in different performers' approaches. It's early days ... but I may even be ready to read a book on the subject(s).


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 and

Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181/ Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171/ Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5 
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek


----------



## Joachim Raff

Performed with large orchestra and modern instruments, so not everyone cup of tea.
Has 9 world premiere recordings, so of great interest if you like this composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That dress is going to leave her with one heck of a sunburn.


The sunburn and the aftereffects...... her dizziness will open all kinds of opportunities for you


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufourt*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Takemitsu and a nice picture of a fish - no scantily dressed ladies for Takemitsu. Indeed, the music is quite sober.

















Before that it was Jordi Savall, also with some fairly sober music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> The sunburn and the aftereffects...... her dizziness will open all kinds of opportunities for you


Well, not for me. Harvey Weinstein and Bill Cosby have taught us all valuable lessons about that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## Jacck

Manxfeeder said:


> That dress is going to leave her with one heck of a sunburn.


she seems to be sitting in a greenhouse on a dirty floor in her wedding dress. I wonder what happened to her?


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, not for me. Harvey Weinstein and Bill Cosby have taught us all valuable lessons about that.


 Ah...you are pulling back  Bill Cosby * was *such a respectable man,he had a great disguise
No offense meant


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> she seems to be sitting in a greenhouse on a dirty floor in her wedding dress. I wonder what happened to her?


it makes the sunburn all the more unlikely.......


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> she seems to be sitting in a greenhouse on a dirty floor in her wedding dress. I wonder what happened to her?


Maybe it's a statement that we all need to wear less clothes because of greenhouse gases.

Anyhoo, staying on topic, I'm listening to *Vaughan Williams' 6th symphony.
*


----------



## Enthusiast

After all that sober music I wanted something more volcanic. Beecham's live Sibelius 2 certainly fits that bill and more. The Dvorak is also very enjoyable if not quite idiomatic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part one of three tonight.

An American composer who is deeply aware of his country's cultural history but isn't averse to placing tongue firmly in cheek when musically depicting certain aspects of it. Some may argue that camping it up at the expense of dead celebrities or wildly diverse examples of Americana indicates little more than post-modern One-Trick Ponyism but I honestly don't give a hoot - this is just enormous fun and Daugherty is probably more kindly-disposed towards some of the actual subjects than the music might suggest.

Besides, the selections below are early-ish Daugherty and most of the subject matter originated from the late 1950s and 60s period when he was growing up with all this sort of stuff around him - these days he is still not afraid to use kitsch humour and pastiche although his more recent depictive compositions tend to be along the lines of nostalgic evocations and tributes which often delve further back into America's multi-faceted past more than most of the works here.

On the _American Icons_ collection there are colourful homages to:

1. Jimmy Cagney as hoofer - the energetic stage-covering tap-dancing act is depicted by a pair of crash cymbals in separate stereo channels.
2. Plastic garden flamingos - a musical pun of sorts, done in a vaguely flamenco-ish dance style. 
3. Elvis Presley - a bassoon playing variations of the _Dies irae_, it also includes a snatch of the Presley hit _It's Now or Never_.
4. A car assembly line in 1960s Detroit - think of it as an All-American update of Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_. 
5. Barbie dolls/cheerleaders - a playful vocal work in five parts. The B52s would have had a ball with this.
6. Liberace - a four-part concerto-cum-suite of contrasting moods.
7. Jackie Onassis - the work here is basically the elegiacal prelude to Daugherty's opera on the same subject minus the taped voiceover.

What's not to like? :lol:

_Snap!_ for large chamber ensemble (1987):
_Flamingo_ for orchestra (1991):
_Dead Elvis_ for solo bassoon, E-flat clarinet, trumpet, bass trombone, violin, double bass and percussion (1993):
_Motown Metal_ for brass ensemble and percussion (1994):
_What's That Spell?_ - 'pop cantata' for two Barbie sopranos and rock 'n' roll chamber ensemble [Text: Michael Daugherty] (1995):
_Le Tombeau de Liberace_ for piano and orchestra (1996):
_Jackie's Song_ - prelude for cello and chamber orchestra (1996):










_Metropolis Symphony_ for orchestra (1988-93):










_Route 66_ for orchestra (1998):
_Sunset Strip_ for orchestra (1999):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Violin concerto now.


----------



## Merl

Second symphony from Wand from this set and thiis is a killer performance which i have always preferred to his excelent studio 2nd.


----------



## DavidA

This performance is reckoned to be a classic I never quite sure that it stands up to certain modern performances in execution


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Benjamin Britten*: Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grimes, op.33a and op.33b. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra. This work is so good that I want to check out the full opera now, despite not being much into opera at all. I suppose the composer's own recording is the way to go, then?


The Frank Bridge work The Sea is a mighty fine piece.


----------



## 13hm13

BACH. The Masterpieces for Organ. Heinz Balli. Denon/Japan


----------



## 13hm13

Dark and modern!

Fernando Lopes-Graça ‎- Requiem Op. 210
Label:
Numérica ‎- NUM 1201
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Portugal
Released:
2012


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trio by Arno Babajanian. Who? Armenian composer I never heard about. Pretty good and written 1952. I guess you can call it neoclassical and folkloristic.


----------



## 13hm13

Doreen Carwithen -- Sonata for Violin and Piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms*
Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108

*Clara Schumann*
Romances Op. 22, I. Andante molto

*Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)*
[Hyperion, 2019]

"Modern, streamlined and elegant Brahms..." (Music Web International) which it is. I've been very ambivalent about the music of Brahms since I first encountered it nearly 50 years ago. But the grave and serene Op. 78 duo sonata is really quite beautiful and I like it unequivocally. It's a shame I hadn't appreciated it earlier (this is a new purchase, a few weeks ago).


----------



## Helgi

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-3*
Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert










*Fauré: Requiem*
Carlo Maria Giulini w/Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus
Kathleen Battle and Andreas Schmidt

:angel:


----------



## Joe B

Okko Kamu leading the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Nikta Storojev with men of the CBSO Chorus, City of Birmingham Choir and the University of Warwick Chorus in a performance of Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 13":


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wagner's 1st (C Major) and unfinished 2nd (E Major) symphonies


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata No.1 in C major, K279. Christoph Eschenbach. An excellent performance, very articulate, but not quite staccato. Great voicing. Very different from another Mozart pianist I like, Mitsuko Uchida. More masculine, dare I say. But I am very impressed so far with Mr. Eschenbach's recordings. Great 1960s analog sound. A great buy for 12 bucks at the local store. Fitting that I decided to start listening to this set today, as today is Eschenbach's 80th birthday.


----------



## Classical Playlists

preludes en fugues - Shostakovich (Vladimir Ashkenazy)
I think this brilliant collection is underrated


----------



## eljr




----------



## reinmar von zweter

*Heinz Röttger: Dessauer Sinfonie (1965/66)*


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now sleeps the crimson petal":


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra with the EMO Ensemble and soloists in his "Stabat Mater":


it's funny, this only has 2 "likes" plus mine and yet it's a wonderful recording.... just not "old school enough" for most.... I am guessing


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Alexander Scriabin: The Solo Piano Works
Disc 1: Sonatas Nos. 1-4
Maria Lettberg (Piano)*


----------



## 13hm13

A fine, delicate performance ....


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: A Faust Symphony*
Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra

It's just okay to me. I don't think this piece will ever be quite to my liking. This recording did have some excellent brass playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> On the _American Icons_ collection there are colourful homages to:
> 
> 1. Jimmy Cagney as hoofer - the energetic stage-covering tap-dancing act is depicted by a pair of crash cymbals in separate stereo channels.
> 2. Plastic garden flamingos - a musical pun of sorts, done in a vaguely flamenco-ish dance style.
> 3. Elvis Presley - a bassoon playing variations of the _Dies irae_, it also includes a snatch of the Presley hit _It's Now or Never_.
> 4. A car assembly line in 1960s Detroit - think of it as an All-American update of Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_.
> 5. Barbie dolls/cheerleaders - a playful vocal work in five parts. The B52s would have had a ball with this.
> 6. Liberace - a four-part concerto-cum-suite of contrasting moods.
> 7. Jackie Onassis - the work here is basically the elegiacal prelude to Daugherty's opera on the same subject minus the taped voiceover.
> 
> What's not to like? :lol:


I need to hear that. I have the Naxos boxed set, and I haven't paid much attention to it. It seems like the music in the Naxos set would be best served live. Maybe listening to Icons will spur me to give my set a second chance.


----------



## Eramire156

*The end of my Beethoven quartet journey*

with a couple Grosse Fugues

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Grosse Fugue in B flat major' op.133









Alban Berg Quartet *_

and









*Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Tod und Verklärung, op.24. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. I find it amazing that Strauss was my age when he wrote this, 24 going on 25. A real prodigy of an orchestrator. Moreover, that's a ballsy subject to tackle at a relatively young age. I wonder what prompted him to write it. This is my first real attentive listen to this work. I believe it was Bourdon who wrote recently that listening to Strauss' music is like going home, which made me realize that I need to hear more of his music immediately. I think I may know what he means by that. There is something very comforting in his music.

Karajan and his '70s Berliners are just perfect for this music. Anyway, I love it. I listened to the Vier letzte Lieder yesterday and I loved that too, Janowitz's performance was beautiful. It was written 60 years later than Tod und Verklärung, and one can certainly hear the better part of a lifetime in the changes between the two works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

bharbeke said:


> *Liszt: A Faust Symphony*
> Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> It's just okay to me. I don't think this piece will ever be quite to my liking. This recording did have some excellent brass playing.


One of the finest pieces composed.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 130578
> 
> 
> Wagner's 1st (C Major) and unfinished 2nd (E Major) symphonies


These Denon recordings were well beyond their time. The Wagner symphonies are super especially the unfinished one


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Piano sonats.

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Musique De Scène Pour Les Chansons De Bilitis

Elisabetta Lombardi (mezzo-soprano), Filippo Farinelli (piano), Raffaele D'Aniello (piano), Claudia Giottoli (flute)

Magadis Ensemble


----------



## 13hm13

Adagio And Fugue For Strings
(probably the least Mozart-sound composition by Mozart)







Mozart* - Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan ‎- Great Mass In C Minor, Adagio And Fugue For Strings
Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- B0005739-02


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Boris Giltburg (piano), Rhys Owens (trumpet)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Works for Clarinet & Piano

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Rusalka, Op. 114

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Renée Fleming's tender and heartwarming account of Rusalka's Invocation to the Moon reflects the fact that the role of the lovelorn water nymph, taken by her in a highly successful production at the Met in New York, has become one of her favourites. Ben Heppner also has a special relationship with the opera, for the role of the Prince was the first he studied in depth as a student. He has sung it repeatedly since then, often opposite Renée Fleming, and both he and Mackerras have long harboured the ambition to make a complete recording.
The joy of this magnificent set, which won Gramophone's Record of the Year 1999, is that in almost every way it fulfils every expectation and more, offering a recording with glowing sound that more than ever before reveals the richness and subtlety of Dvorák's score. As interpreted by Fleming and Mackerras, Rusalka's big aria at the start of Act 3, when having been rejected by the Prince, she seeks consolation in returning to the water, is as poignantly beautiful as the more celebrated Invocation to the Moon in Act 1, when she laments over loving a human. In addition, the climactic moments bring glorious top notes, firm and true up to B flat and B. Heppner, like Fleming, conveys his special affection for this music, unstrained up to top C, combining heroic power with lyric beauty.
Dolora Zajick as the Witch, Jezibaba, is characterful and fruity. Franz Hawlata as the Watergnome, Rusalka's father, is firm and dark, bringing a Wagnerian weight to the role. The engineers also thrillingly capture the off-stage effects so important in this opera, with the Watergnome balefully calling from the lake. Even the smaller roles have been cast from strength, all of them fresh, true and idiomatic. Strikingly, there isn't a hint of a Slavonic wobble from any of the singers.
In the orchestra, too, the Czech horns are consistently rich and firm. And if anyone is worried about having four non-Czech principals, they're as idiomatic as any rivals.
The final glory of the set lies in the warmly understanding conducting of Charles Mackerras.
In every way this matches and even outshines his supreme achievement in the Decca series of Janácek operas. In those you had the Vienna Philharmonic, but here the Czech Philharmonic is both a degree more idiomatic and just as opulent in tone, with superb solo work. The balance between voices and orchestra is well managed, with voices never drowned.

Gramophone Magazine

Renée Fleming and Ben Heppner are dream recording voices who have also benefited from the experience of playing the same roles opposite each other on stage in the US. The other singers are well cast, too, and Sir Charles Mackerras and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra have the music in their blood.

Penguin Guide 2011 edition

in every way a satisfying musical experience. This offers not only ripely atmospheric sound but what is in almost every way is the ideal cast...Fleming gives a heart-felt, sharply detailed performance, with the voice consistently beautiful over the widest range.

Good CD Guide

Renée Fleming gives a tender and heart-warming account ... the joy of this set is that it fulfills every expectation and more, offering a recording with glowing sound that reveals the richness and subtlety of Dvorak's score.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kurtág
Complete Works for Ensemble and Choir, Disc 1/3*

Four Capriccios, Op. 9
Four Songs To Poems By János Pilinszky
Grabstein für Stephan Op. 15c
Messages Of The Late Miss R.V. Troussova, Op. 17

*Natalia Zagorinskaja (soprano), Harry van der Kamp (bass)
Asko/Schönberg (chamber orchestra); Reinbert de Leeuw*
[ECM New Series, rec. 2013-16; CD 2017]

I've listened to this new disc a few times - it's all interesting music but it will take me some time to assimilate it. Kurtag is one of my favourite contemporary composers but it's his chamber music that I know well - this is all new to me.


----------



## haydnguy

A good album for these pieces. Recommended.

1) Pli selon pli - (Fold by Fold)

2) Livre pour cordes (Book for Strings)

Strings of the New Philharmonia Orchestra
Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to hear that. I have the Naxos boxed set, and I haven't paid much attention to it. It seems like the music in the Naxos set would be best served live. Maybe listening to Icons will spur me to give my set a second chance.


The _American Icons_ album (on Argo) is probably the best intro to Daugherty as it contains easily digested shorter stuff. The opera _Jackie O_ (also on the Argo label) was probably the last work where the needle on the Daugherty Camp-o-meter went to the max but even that has its share of pathos. The Naxos albums tend to focus on his more substantial compositions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part two of three for late morning/early afternoon.

_Jackie O_ - chamber opera in two acts [Libretto: Wayne Koestenbaum] (1995-96):










_Motor City Triptych_ for orchestra (2000):



_UFO_ for solo percussion and orchestra (1999):
_Philadelphia Stories_ for orchestra (2001):


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka: Psalmi Vespertini I*
Adam Viktora, Inegal Ensemble, Prague Baroque Solists


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Mahler 2, Shangai Philharmonic Orchestra, Long Yu.
Dull, dull & dull.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Music Magazine April 2009

Cédric Tiberghien throws himself into the first book of Hungarian Dances with apparent abandon: his rhythmic verve and skill at characterising each piece, indeed every theme, are hugely enjoyable… At the other end of the disc he gives the Op. 39 Waltzes a ballroom sweep and elegance they rarely receive, and intimacy in the gentler numbers. But these two dance-sets bookend the perennially elusive, aristocratic Eight Pieces Op. 76... Tiberghien's consummate use of rubato, his scrupulous shading of dynamics and exquisite control of tone-colour make for a memorable account of these not always easily graspable pieces.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Ives*: Symphony No.2. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas :angel:


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition Vol.2 - Op.7-12*
Concertos pour hautbois ou violon, cordes et basse continue, Op.7 nos. 7-12

_I Musici, Salvatore Accardo, Felix Ayo, Severino Gazzelloni, Heinz Holliger_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


Just one word: Outstanding.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Just one word: Outstanding.


How are you, my friend, today?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> How are you, my friend, today?


I do hope you are as good as me on the moment!


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen & Boulez*

Trois petites liturgies de la Présence divine
Live recording
Concertzaal Tilburg 2002

Rituel
Live recording VPRO Concertgebouw Amsterdam 2002

















In Amsterdam today we say goodbye to conductor and composer Reinbert de Leeuw. He died last week at the age of 81. At 11 am a farewell meeting started in Muziekgebouw aan het IJ. This afternoon the funeral is at Zorgvlied Cemetery, in the south of the city. Interested parties can attend both occasions.

De Leeuw was co-founder of the Schönberg Ensemble, the current Asko / Schönberg Ensemble. With that he performed for 45 years and he received many prizes.

*An unconditional belief in music*


----------



## Rogerx

Heinichen: Masses Nos. 11 & 12

Christine Wolff (soprano), Patrick van Goethem (alto), Uwe Stickert (tenor), Jochen Kupfer (bass), Monika Frimmer (soprano), Kai Wessel (alto), Hermann Oswald (tenor), Andreas Scheibner (bass), Egbert Junghanns (bass)

Dresdner Kammerchor & Dresdner Barockorchester, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Jian'er Zhu (or Zhu Jianer): Symphony No. 4 "6.4.2-1" (1990), for dizi (bambu flute) and orchestra.

A Chinese serial symphony!


----------



## Bourdon

reinmar von zweter said:


> Jian'er Zhu (or Zhu Jianer): Symphony No. 4 "6.4.2-1" (1990), for dizi (bambu flute) and orchestra.
> 
> A Chinese serial symphony!


They infiltrate everywhere


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with The Ring - Die Walkure. It took all morning and then some. This recording is not part of a complete Ring but it is a really stunning performance!


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116*

*Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik*

*Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 26*

*Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik*

*Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96*

*Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik*


----------



## Duncan

*Lully: Isis*

*Eve-Maud Hubeaux, Cyril Auvity

Chamber Choir of Namur, Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k1uJfUgPun7bV0197otABDrGwNuD od3rs

"Known as the musicians' opera, inspired both by the Roman mythology and Ancient Egypt, Isis is mostly a story of love and jealousy: Jupiter courts the nymph Io and thus exposes his new love to the wrath of Juno, his godly wife, who will pursue her all over the underworld. This plot raised quite a scandal at the Royal Court when Madame de Montespan, who was the King's favourite, saw in it a reference to her own situation, the Sun King being at that time occupied with his new mistress Mademoiselle de Ludres. She therefore exiled Quinault, Lully's librettist, to punish him for his boldness.

The great intensity of Isis' episodes, with all its metamorphosis and developments (Io becoming the goddess Isis) provides to Lully many occasions to shows his wonderful orchestral skills, revealing indeed a scenic vividness that left its mark: from the freezing chorus of the people of the frozen regions, that inspired Purcell for his Cold Song, to the grieving flutes imitating the nymph Syrinx turned into reeds.

Revived with great intention by Christophe Rousset, the Talens Lyriques, the Chamber Choir of Namur and a brilliant casting (the rich timbres of Ève-Maud Hubeaux and Bénédicte Tauran as Io and Juno, and Edwin Crossley-Mercer singing Jupiter), Isis displays its graceful aura and reveals all its charms in this wonderful recording."

_"Isis is classic Lully…Asked to focus on words, the soloists sound deliberately ugly at times, which highlights their flawless execution elsewhere. Standout cast members are Eve-Maud Hubeaux, whose grace sincerity and vocal radiance make Io wholly credible, and Bénédicte Tauran, whose persistent re-setting of pulse broadcast's Juno's impetuous nature…Truly an Olympian event."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The Namur Chamber Choir is full-bodied but the singers are marvellously light on their feet. The orchestra respond with brilliance and precision to Christophe Rousset's direction. A word, too, in praise of an ear-tickling continuo group...This is a highly enjoyable addition to an excellent series of operas by a composer who, thanks to French groups such as Les Arts Florissants and Les Talens Lyriques, is at last coming into his own."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka: Sacred Music

Carolyn Sampson, Rebecca Outram (soprano), Robin Blaze (countertenor), James Gilchrist (tenor) & Michael George, Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of the King's Consort & Kings Consort, Robert King

Litaniae de Venerabili Sacramento in C major, ZWV147
Officium Defunctorum Z47: Lectiones & Invitatorium
Regina coeli laetare Z134
Salve Regina, mater misericordiae Z135


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Der Babu" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Bruckner - Motet: Vexilla regis (Jochum/DG)
Kalkbrenner - Piano Concerto #2 (Shelley/Hyperion)*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Boulez, Cleveland. I love Boulez's Mahler for its clarity but turn elsewhere for warmth.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4. Kondrashin, Moscow. Exciting reading in somewhat congested sound but that doesn't detract.










Bax: Symphony No. 3 Handley., BBC Philharmonic. Lovely and refreshing, well performed.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 6. Jochum, Bavarian. A good reading of the sixth though the Bavarian brass struggles from time to time.










Prokofiev: Symphonies 1 & 2. Rozhdestvensky, USSR State Radio and Television Orchestra. He takes the classical symphony at a rather hard frenetic pace which takes away all its tongue in cheek humor. However the harsh treatment works well in the 2nd, a symphony i have never cared for much. It's snarling and in your face and works! Sound is a bit strident but listenable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Suite Bergamasque
Sarabande
valse romantique


----------



## Enthusiast

Arrived today. I love the chamber version of On Wenlock Edge but don't really care for the orchestral version at all. This one is the chamber version and is my third recording of it. Padmore has the perfect voice and his programme on this disc (the Blake Songs, Warlock's Curlew and The End by Jonathon Dove) is perfect as well.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - 10 Intermezzi*
Glenn Gould, piano

Gould is not a musician I generally appreciate. But this Brahms album is one of my all-time favorite recordings of anything... no joke! This is some of the most introspective music ever written, and Gould mines these pieces for every last drop of wonder. It shows he could a quintessential romantic when he wasn't churning out Bach on caffeine. Revisiting these recordings, I can't help but think that Brahms was the first master at psychology in music in his late piano works.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm missing Jansons! This disc offers fairly short measure (a little over 50 minutes including applause) but superb quality. Probably the best Honegger 3 I know and a lovely account of the Poulenc Gloria.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130604


*John Dowland*

Nigel North, lute
Jacob Heringman, lute
Dorothy Linell, lute
The Rose Consort of Viols
Steven Rickards, counter-tenor
Catherine King, mezzo soporano

compilation 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Second Grand Concerto in E Flat major, Concertino, Rondino

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Andante & Rondo, Op. 213
Concertino in C Major, Op. 210
Grand Concerto No. 2 in E flat major
Rondino sur un Thème favori de l'Opéra Le Maçon d'Auber, Op. 127

MusicWeb International January 2020

The Concertino is delightful...the Tuck/Bonynge partnership is marvellous.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartet No.1
String Quartet No.2
Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg
Baladă și joc
Andante and Allegretto

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130607


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

Sequentia

1994


----------



## Taggart

Very pleasant but he does tend to strut a little.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another work where I feel the chamber version works so much better than the orchestral one. This is a very fine performance, a constant pleasure.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Higher in the musical paradise is almost impossible, these beautiful organ works deserve more attention than they get here.
In my childhood I often stood next to the organ because of a friend who studied the organ.
I love the sound and the space that you feel, its wealth of registers and the beautiful pedal work.

CD2


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by another thread I looked out Raff's 9th symphony. While I didn't find one of the top 20 works ever I did find a genial and enjoyable symphony.


----------



## Eramire156

*Two Russian cello sonatas from a cellist new to me.*

*Nikolai Miaskowsky 
Cellosonate Nr. 1 D-Dur op. 12

Sergei Rachmaninov
Cellosonate g-moll op. 16 
2 Stücke op. 2 für Cello & Klavier
Prelude op. 3 Nr. 2 für Klavier









Artists: Bruno Philippe (Cello)
Jerome Ducros (Klavier)*

Just ravishingly beautiful playing from this duo.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Beethoven quartets (13 and 15) from this set (all three of the Takacs sets are excellent).


----------



## Merl

I've got a lot of Dvorak String Quartet performances and cycles but I always come back to this set
Quite simply it's one of the best things I've ever bought (and was one of my most expensive CD purchases - £35 at the time) and is technically and sonically wonderful. Still love it after all these years and it still looks as good as new. Ps. apologies for my ink-covered thumb on the photo. Lol.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*

Libor Pesek with the Royal Philharmonic. I stumbled on the Virgin Classics reboxing of this with a couple other Mahler discs at a used CD store for 99 cents, so we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Malx

reinmar von zweter said:


> Mahler 2, Shangai Philharmonic Orchestra, Long Yu.
> Dull, dull & dull.


Is the comment refering to the performance or the Symphony?


----------



## Malx

Maurice Ravel, Miroirs - Frederic Chiu.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Malx said:


> Is the comment refering to the performance or the Symphony?


Yessir!
I've listened to (maybe) 200 version of the Second, both live and recorded. Mahler is my life. This rendition, IMHO, is actually dull, without any semblance of interest, of vitality.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1
*

Pesek's 9th was very well done with great sound. From listening to the first movement of the 1st, it also has great sound, like you're in the front row. So far it is also well done, but it doesn't quite have the bite/snaps/overt articulations/whatever I'm trying to say that I'm used to in other recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: String Quartet in Four Parts. LaSalle Quartet. I recently wrote that I felt this work was boring and Mandryka told me "faut apprivoisier l'ennui", so that is what I am trying to do. :lol: Maybe listening to it exhausted after a long day of work will increase my receptiveness to this slow and most unusual music. This is the only quartet on the disc that is written in a tonal idiom (or quasi-tonal, anyway) but it is by far the most inaccessible.


----------



## starthrower

Op. 109, 110, 111


----------



## Rambler

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Worldes Blis; The Turn of the Tide; Sir Charles: His Pavan* conducted by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies on Collins Classics

I've given up trying to attach the CD cover - after three attempts!

Any way this disc features the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Worldes Bliss, and the BBC Philharmonic with the Manchester Cathedral Girls and Boys choirs.

I only have a couple of CD's of Peter Maxwell Davies, which is not many considering he was a significant composer born in Lancashire (as was I). For some reason I have not strongly connected to his music. What I have heard tends to come from the 1960's and 1970's. I tend to prefer earlier and later British music. I suspect he mellowed in later years? I really should explore more of his works.


----------



## Malx

Abel Decaux - Clairs de lune
Arnold Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstucke Op 11.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


The cello player has the look I get when I tell a stupid joke, and the woman has the look my wife gives me. I guess it's an example of art imitating life.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Another recording packaged in the Virgin Classics 4-CD box. Well done, great sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130634


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Il Trovatore

London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano, conductor

2002, reissued 2018


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in performances of choral works by Baltic composers:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Violin Concerto in D major. Hilary Hahn, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. New favorite recording of this work. Hahn's performance is great, the famously lean ASMF is perfect for middle period Stravinsky, and as a cherry on top, Hahn's own liner notes are great! She speaks of her very personal connection to the two pieces. I just opened this CD today and haven't heard the Brahms yet, but I am excited to hear it.


----------



## Dimace

reinmar von zweter said:


> Mahler 2, Shangai Philharmonic Orchestra, Long Yu.
> *Dull, dull & dull.*


Thanks a lot for this 3X repetitive word!

It is my thesis that also in classical music, the performances outcomes are seldom of high quality. To find second class recordings is also something useful for every music community. Here, our members are extremely polite and avoid to make harsh critic, which helps the very pleasant atmosphere in this great thread. But, for our readers, to know where they will invest their money, especially when they don't have big wallets, is also very useful. So, for me at least, every warning is welcome. (the Chinese, I have written this many times, have very little to do with the classical music. No surprise for your verdict).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.40. Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. Wow, what a great concerto. The slow movement is so deeply lyrical, songful, and more importantly, very beautiful. I have no complaints with the recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130635


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Wind Concertos

Clarinet Concert No. 1 in F minor, op. 73
Bassoon Concerto in F major, op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor, op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in C minor / E flat major, op. 26

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

2011, reissued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3 "The Divine Poem"; Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1988-04-30
Recording Venue: 29 & 30 April 1988/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke, Zabel & Parish-Alvars: Concertos for 1 and 2 Harps

Xavier de Maistre & Emmanuel Ceysson (harps)

Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Parish-Alvars: Concertino for 2 Harps & Orchestra
Reinecke: Harp Concerto in E minor, Op. 182
Zabel: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C Minor Op. 35


----------



## Malx

Having being woken by strong winds early this moring armed with a coffee I sat down and watched a recording I had made of a SKy Arts programme featuring the LSO conducted by Simon Rattle.
The concert featured works by Webern, Berg, Ligeti and Stravinsky, including a remarkable contribution from Barbara Hannigan in Ligeti's Mystere du Macabre - a very fine start to the day.

I can't find the full concert video on youtube but here is the Lygeti:






And a taster for the full concert:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Zelmira

Silvia Dalla Benetta, Joshua Stewart, Mert Süngü, Marina Comparato, Federico Sacchi, Luca dall'Amico

Gianluigi Gelmetti.

Zelmira was the last opera Rossini wrote for Naples, knowing it would also be his calling card to Vienna where he had been assured performances. Keen to reconcile the alleged incompatibility between 'Italian' melody and 'German' harmony, Rossini employed exciting and daring harmonies and a raft of dazzling orchestral effects in this tragedy in which a daughter saves her father, the king, and her son, from usurpers to the throne. The opera was acclaimed wherever it was heard, and this recording presents the revised and triumphant Paris version Zelmira was the last opera Rossini wrote for Naples, knowing it would also be his calling card to Vienna where he had been assured performances. Keen to reconcile the alleged incompatibility between 'Italian' melody and 'German' harmony, Rossini employed exciting and daring harmonies and a raft of dazzling orchestral effects in this tragedy in which a daughter saves her father, the king, and her son, from usurpers to the throne. The opera was acclaimed wherever it was heard, and this recording presents the revised and triumphant Paris version.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Peter Maxwell Davies: Worldes Blis; The Turn of the Tide; Sir Charles: His Pavan* conducted by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies on Collins Classics
> 
> I've given up trying to attach the CD cover - after three attempts!
> 
> Any way this disc features the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Worldes Bliss, and the BBC Philharmonic with the Manchester Cathedral Girls and Boys choirs.
> 
> I only have a couple of CD's of Peter Maxwell Davies, which is not many considering he was a significant composer born in Lancashire (as was I). For some reason I have not strongly connected to his music. What I have heard tends to come from the 1960's and 1970's. I tend to prefer earlier and later British music. I suspect he mellowed in later years? I really should explore more of his works.


I'm not sure he mellowed as he got older. If anything he became more serious and rigorous with fewer "innovative gestures". His symphonies, quartets ("Naxos Quartets") and concertos (including the "Strathclyde concertos") don't offer you much to draw you in but once you are in they turn out to be rewarding pieces of music.


----------



## Haydn man

My wife and I are going to hear this in concert next week, so been listening to this performance and using the internet to try to understand it.
What have I learned?
Initial impressions were not good as I struggled with the non tonal nature and being unable to find any pattern to the music. 
Read about the piece listened again a few more times and slowly I can make some sense of it, though it still needs concentrated effort on my part
I can't say I am now enjoying it but i am now looking forward to a live performance (and how the audience reacts)
It has also confirmed my wife really does not like works such as this


----------



## Helgi

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos*
Gardiner w/English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 130638
> 
> 
> My wife and I are going to hear this in concert next week, so been listening to this performance and using the internet to try to understand it.
> What have I learned?
> Initial impressions were not good as I struggled with the non tonal nature and being unable to find any pattern to the music.
> Read about the piece listened again a few more times and slowly I can make some sense of it, though it still needs concentrated effort on my part
> I can't say I am now enjoying it but i am now looking forward to a live performance (and how the audience reacts)
> It has also confirmed my wife really does not like works such as this


It is a very great and very distinctive and memorable work but it may take a while to hear that. It may help to know something of the story it might tell: there was a BBC TV programme about Rostropovich (who commissioned, premierred and IMO made the best recording of the work) which tells the story he found in the work - the relevant part is from 1'04''19 and lasts about a minute and a half (the whole film is great, though: I love the way it starts). Enjoy the concert.


----------



## Jacck

*Antonín Dvořák: Stabat Mater*
Czech Philharmonic, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Merl

Played this one a lot recently. Superb.


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:
Cello Sonatas 1 & 2
Variations concertantes, Op. 17
Lied ohne Worte, Op. 109
Albumblatt (Assai tranquillo) in B minor

Fanny Hensel-Mendelssohn Bartholdy: 
Fantasia in G minor
Capriccio in A flat major

Johannes Moser (cello)
Alasdair Beatson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, D125
Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589

Overture D 590 in D major 'in the Italian style'
Overture D 591 in C major 'in the Italian style'


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Neeme Jarvi leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Alexander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## haydnguy

Listening to this today. A really nice album.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc of this ... two violin sonatas (4 and 7) played HIP and played wonderfully!


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Dimace said:


> Thanks a lot for this 3X repetitive word!
> 
> It is my thesis that also in classical music, the performances outcomes are seldom of high quality. To find second class recordings is also something useful for every music community. Here, our members are extremely polite and avoid to make harsh critic, which helps the very pleasant atmosphere in this great thread. But, for our readers, to know where they will invest their money, especially when they don't have big wallets, is also very useful. So, for me at least, every warning is welcome. (the Chinese, I have written this many times, have very little to do with the classical music. No surprise for your verdict).


Thanks for your reply! ✌
I listen to such recordings 'cause I'm pathologically curious about unusual and out of the loop interpreters.
I think that this Chinese rendition is only available in digital form via youtube & Spotify. The conduction in my opinion is somewhat bland. I heard some discs of Chinese authors performed by Shangai orchestras, and I was much more satisfied by the performances of old maestro Peng Cao.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part three of three today.

_Deus ex machina_ - concerto for piano and orchestra (2001):










_Fire and Blood_ for violin and orchestra (2003):
_Raise the Roof_ for timpani and orchestra (2003):



_Time Machine_ for three conductors and orchestra (2003):
_Ghost Ranch_ for orchestra (2006):



_Mount Rushmore_ - oratorio for mixed choir and orchestra [Text]: extracts from letters and speeches by George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Theodore Roosevelt and Abraham Lincoln, plus extracts from song and hymn texts by William Billings, Maria Cosway and Augustus Toplady] (2010):
_Radio City: Symphonic Fantasy on Arturo Toscanini and the NBC SO_ for orchestra (2011):
_The Gospel According to Sister Aimee_ - concerto for organ with brass and percussion (2012):


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas :angel:


----------



## Enthusiast

1st and 6th quartets from this:









A while back I asked how Beethoven's reputation would stand if he had died at the end of his early period. For those who felt he would not have had much reputation I offer the wonderful Op. 18 quartets. Even if he had written nothing else these works would stand as major masterpieces. But so much of his early music is truly great.


----------



## Biwa

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 9

Auryn Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure he mellowed as he got older. If anything he became more serious and rigorous with fewer "innovative gestures". His symphonies, quartets ("Naxos Quartets") and concertos (including the "Strathclyde concertos") don't offer you much to draw you in but once you are in they turn out to be rewarding pieces of music.


Oh, rats. You mean I have to dust off my Davies quartets CD after all? I heard it once, read all the stuff about using magic squares, thought life's too short to learn yet another arcane system, and threw it to the dust bunnies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Matthäus Passion live recording 2017


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, rats. You mean I have to dust off my Davies quartets CD after all? I heard it once, read all the stuff about using magic squares, thought life's too short to learn yet another arcane system, and threw it to the dust bunnies.


Yes - get them back! Don't worry about the theory but see if the music sinks in rewardingly. Sorry.


----------



## Enthusiast

I usually listen to the other Herreweghe recording of Faure's Mass (the 1901 version) but this (the 1893 version) is good, too.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. It always completely blows my mind when I remember that this is opus 15 of Brahms. 15! Even at the young age at which he wrote this, his style was near fully developed and all but totally mature. The recording is growing on me, though I still prefer the Rubinstein/Reiner/Chicago. Jochum was a damn fine Brahmsian conductor. I want to get his symphonies cycle with the BPO on DG, from the early '50s. Gilels is, as always, in fine fettle.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész.

Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltfalls - Kantate, K619
Die Maurerfreude, K 471
Dir Seele des Weltalls, K 429 (468a)
Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate 'Laut verkünde unsre Freude', K 623
Ihr unsre neuen Leiter, K 484
Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen K 623a
Lied zur Gesellenreise, K468
Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge, K 148 (125h)
Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477


----------



## Duncan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*

*Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)

Mahler: Verlorne Müh' (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)

Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)

Mahler: Rheinlegendchen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: Violin Concerto in D major. Hilary Hahn, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. New favorite recording of this work. Hahn's performance is great, the famously lean ASMF is perfect for middle period Stravinsky, and as a cherry on top, Hahn's own liner notes are great! She speaks of her very personal connection to the two pieces. I just opened this CD today and haven't heard the Brahms yet, but I am excited to hear it.


It's good. There are quite a few special Stravinsky Violin concertos including Schneiderhan's with Ancerl on DG (coupled with an excellent Shostakovich 10) and Grumiaux's (on a Phillips Duo with quite a few other good Stravinsky performances). It's a work I love and have too many CDs of!


----------



## Duncan

*Former Genesis keyboardist Tony Banks....*









*Tony Banks: Seven - A Suite for Orchestra*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra, Mike Dixon*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0B074C9D600A2D9F


----------



## Duncan

*Lili et Nadia Boulanger: Mélodies*

*Cyrille Dubois (tenor), Tristan Raës (piano)*

*Works*

Boulanger, L: Quatre Chants
Boulanger, N: Écoutez la chanson bien douce
Boulanger, N: Élégie
Boulanger, N: Heures ternes
Boulanger, N: La mer
Boulanger, N: Le Couteau
Boulanger, N: Les heures claires
Boulanger, N: Poème d'amour
Boulanger, N: Priere
Boulanger, N: Soir d'hiver
Boulanger, N: Versailles

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lxiM3ma7pjqanGXCjyewTlEc5cjrhUeI8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130662


*Franz Liszt*

Paraphrase de concert sur Rigoletto (Verdi)
Études d'exécution transcendante
3 Études de concert - No. 2 La leggierezza

Boris Giltburg, piano

2019


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Vasks

_Marveling Maurice...on records_

*Ravel - Jeux d'eau (Francois/Time-Life)
Ravel - String Quartet (Budapest/Columbia)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit (Browning/RCA)
Ravel - La Valse (Martinon/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Enthusiast

Scriabin's 3rd is today's Saturday Symphony - unusual for it to be such a towering and glorious masterpiece - so I listened to this glorious recording of it. Of course, I included Prometheus.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Violin Concerto*
> 
> View attachment 130663


Very nice I listened to this yesterday.

Current listening:









*Pierre Boulez*: Rituel in memoriam Maderna. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> I bought it after you posted it first here on this thread  Many thanks! This cd gathered some notice when I played it. One guy who wanted to learn to play a music intrument heard it and at his request I played second movement from concerto on repeat many times, although* afterwards he decided on piano*.




.......................


----------



## Itullian

63, 64, 65 from this wonderful set.
Superbly played. Excellent transfers.
If you love Haydn (I do) no need to hesitate.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Brahmsian Colors said:


> .....Cancelled.....


Cancelled?

LOL


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Philip Glass *
> 
> Akhnaten


now this is what I like to see!


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> So far so good,its absorbing and powerful music.
> 
> This I like too


Don't get like me!!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Trying to educate myself I listened to two different recordings of Palestrina's Missa Viri Galilaei to try to hear how they might differ. And differ they do - it was not that easy to hear them as the same work and I am feeling I have much to learn.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> Listening to this today. *A really nice album.
> *


I could not agree more! :tiphat:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kremlin, Symphonic Picture
Evgeny Svetlanov in his usual superlative form


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Symphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 43 - "Le Poème Divin", Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & Vladimir Ashkenazy. Glorious transcendent music that I love. I continued with Le Poème de L'Extase for a morning above the clouds.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hartmann, J P E: Vølvens Spådom, Op. 71 (1870-72)

16:36

Lund University Male-Voice Choir, Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Adams, Harmonielehre
*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Paulby

Angela Hewit Bach: The Toccatas


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hamerik, A: Jodisk Trilogi, Op. 19 (Jewish Trilogy)

Danish Philharmonic Orchestra
Moshe Atzmon


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Alexander Scriabin, Symphony No 3 'Le Divin Poeme' - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs tonight of a couple of Russian composers from Russia's Silver Age - one was essentially a composer of piano miniatures but mainly remembered for a few tone poems based on Russian folk tales, the other whose reputation solely rests on a handful of orchestral pieces inspired by Georgian and Turkic musical textures. Essentially their greatest hits are all here - not earth-shattering music by any stretch, but at its best it is both colourful and entertaining.

_Two Intermezzos_ for piano, arr. for orchestra op.8 (1883):
_Sel'skaya stsena u korchmi_ [_Village Scene by the Inn_] - mazurka for orchestra op.19 (1887):
_Pro starinu_ [_About Olden Times_] - ballad for orchestra op.21b (1889): 
_Polonaise_ in C [_Pamyati А. S. Pushkina_ _(In Memory of A. S. Pushkin)_] for orchestra op.49 (1899):
_Polonaise_ in D for orchestra op.55 (1902): 
_Baba Yaga_ - tone poem for orchestra op.56 (1891-1904):
_Volshebnoye ozero_ [_The Enchanted Lake_] - tone poem for orchestra op.62 (1909): 
_Kikimora_ - tone poem for orchestra op.63 (1909):
Fragment from _Iz Apokalipsisa_ [_From The Apocalypse_] - symphonic tableau for orchestra op.66: (1910-12 inc.):
_Nénie_ - threnody for orchestra op.67 (1914):










_Kavkazskie Eskiz': syuita no.1_ [_Caucasian Sketches: suite no.1_] - four pieces for orchestra op.10 (1894): 
_Kavkazskie Eskiz': syuita no.2_ [_Caucasian Sketches: suite no.2 - Iveria_] - four pieces for orchestra op.42 (1896):
_Tyurskiy Marsh_ [_Turkish March_] for large orchestra op.55 (1926):
_Tyurkskie Fragmenty_ [_Turkish Fragments_] - four pieces for orchestra op.62 (1930):


----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato







Disc 4 & 7 from this 7 CD set

Disc 1 contains cello and violin works

Disc 7 contains chamber music.

Wonderful set this. I am not familiar with any works by Dutilleux not included on the set. I suspect it contains his essential works - but maybe there is much more out there to discover. Anyway this set probably satisfies my Dutilleux needs - there are just so many worthwhile composers out there.


----------



## Jacck

*Villa-Lobos - Symphony 6, "Sobre a Linha das Montanhas"*
Karabtchevsky


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Bühnenmusik • Incidental Music (Die Weihe Des Hauses • Leonore Prohaska) 
Sylvia McNair, Bryn Terfel, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 447 748-2, CD, Album, Club Edition, US, 1996.


----------



## Eramire156

*A Japanese String Quartet, that is not the Tokyo*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in B flat major, op.74 no.4

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no.17 in B flat major K.458









Mari Iwamoto String Quartet *

recorded live 1974, Tokorozawa

"The Mari Iwamoto Quartet should be known the world over, especially as it has a large discography of rare quality. The ensemble which from the evidence of its records could pass for a Central European quartet of the first rank, gained much from the artistry of its cellist Toshino Kuronuma, a profound player whose influence on Japanese chamber music continued after Iwamoto's death."

Tully Potter​


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


>


I really want this, but I have no real need for it, as I already have the Klemperer and the Gardiner in addition to the one I really love: Karajan/Berlin from the '60s.


----------



## cwarchc

Reinbert de Leeuw playing Galina Ustvolskayas' Symphony no 2.
Link below


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato
> View attachment 130684
> 
> Disc 4 & 7 from this 7 CD set
> 
> Disc 1 contains cello and violin works
> 
> Disc 7 contains chamber music.
> 
> Wonderful set this. I am not familiar with any works by Dutilleux not included on the set. I suspect it contains his essential works - but maybe there is much more out there to discover. Anyway this set probably satisfies my Dutilleux needs - there are just so many worthwhile composers out there.


Hmm, I thought the set was integral. How much other music of Dutilleux is out there that isn't in this set? Anyway I am this close to pulling the trigger on that box. Trying to resist the temptation, I do not need any more music at the moment. I have two unopened box sets on my desk in front of me, and two more that I've opened but just barely explored. This is in addition to 10 unopened brand new single (and double) CDs!

Ah, man. Anyway, current listening:










*Béla Bartók*: Piano Concerto No.3, Sz.119. Géza Anda, Ferenc Fricsay, RSO Berlin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Colin M

Franz Schubert Octet n FM (1824). Anima Eterna Brugge

Just a spectacular composition that allows each instrument to shine individually and collectively. Performed with several period appropriate instruments, it takes me to places that very few pieces can...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Barcarolle No.9 in A minor, op.101. Jean-Philippe Collard. Fauré's Barcarolles are really nice.


----------



## Rambler

*Adams: Harmonielehre; The Chairman Dances; Two Fanfares* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








Harmonielehre is one om my favourite works by John Adams.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.3, "A Pastoral Symphony". André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. The LSO proves here why they are (or were, anyway) one of the greatest orchestras in the world, and Previn shows us what a brilliant all-around musician he is. This is my favorite performance of anything VW.


----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

I'm far behind posting here. A few days ago.

Myaskovsky and Tchaikovsky violin concertos, from Spotify 









Tchaikovsky and Higdon violin concertos, from collection. Autographed by Hillary Hahn, not Tchaikovsky 









Sibelius and Ades Violin Concertos. And Three Humoresques by Sibelius 









Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Violin Concerto, Schnittke Concerto Grosso no 6 for piano violin and string orchestra, Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra 









Adams and Harris Violin Concertos


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, I thought the set was integral. How much other music of Dutilleux is out there that isn't in this set? Anyway I am this close to pulling the trigger on that box. Trying to resist the temptation, I do not need any more music at the moment. I have two unopened box sets on my desk in front of me, and two more that I've opened but just barely explored. This is in addition to 10 unopened brand new single (and double) CDs!


There is a great set of Dutilleux's complete orchestral music conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on Chandos. Probably a good compromise if you don't want his complete works. I've enjoyed dipping into it a bit lately.


----------



## senza sordino

This morning

Ferguson Sonata no 2 for violin and piano, Britten Suite for violin and piano, Walton Violin Sonata, Walton Two Pieces for violin and piano









Halvorsen and Neilsen Violin Concertos, Svendsen Romance









Ysaÿe Postumous sonata for solo violin, Ravel Violin Sonata, Debussy Clair de Lune, Ysaÿe Petite Fantasie romantique, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Faure, Enescu Hora Uririi 









Barber and Korngold Violin Concertos, Korngold Much Ado about nothing Suite









Bernstein Facsimile A Choreographic Essay for Orchestra, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs


----------



## eljr




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach Cello Suites 1-3 Pablo Casals


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, I thought the set was integral. How much other music of Dutilleux is out there that isn't in this set?


It can be considered integral, but not complete 

Regarding the orchestral music, I like the YPT set, but I'd opt for the Seattle Symphony/Ludovic Morlot 3 CD set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130693


*Arcangelo Corelli*

12 Concerti grossi, op. 6

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord

1988


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> There is a great set of Dutilleux's complete orchestral music conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on Chandos. Probably a good compromise if you don't want his complete works. I've enjoyed dipping into it a bit lately.


Ha, I've already got all the Tortelier recordings. Great stuff, but I am looking to upgrade to something more complete.

Current listening:









*George Frideric Handel*: Suite No.5 in E major, HWV 430. Sviatoslav Richter. Live in France from 1979. Good recording, good performance, but too much background noise, as is too often the case with Richter recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Brahms* - Cello Sonata #1
Yo-Yo Ma & Emanuel Ax. RCA Victor.

Sublime!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: String Quartets 15, 16, and 19*
Engegard Quartet

Thanks to D Smith for the recommendation. The third movement of 15 and the first movement of 16 are superb, and the rest were pleasing to my ear and skillfully played.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

*George FridericHandel 23 February 1685 (O.S.) [(N.S.) 5 March – 14 April 1759)*



Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 7 Nos. 1-6, HWV306-311

Matthias Kirschnereit (piano)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss, Lavard Skou Larsen

CPO present their last in the series of CDs featuring Handel's organ concertos transcribed for piano and orchestra. These six concertos on this recording were all uniformly scored with two oboes, string orchestra, and a bass fortified by a bassoon, and display enthralling harmonic modulations and rhythmic variants. They are examples of Handel's superior inspiration and interpreted with just as much ingenuity by Matthias Kirschnereit.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 3":










I intended to listen to this work this morning for the Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


This is stunning, should be in everybody's collection.


----------



## AeolianStrains




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Pieces and Fragments

Sergio Gallo (piano)

Beethoven: 3 Imitative Movements, Bia. 69
Beethoven: Adagio in G Major, Hess 70
Beethoven: Allegro in C Major, Bia. 279
Beethoven: Andante in C major
Beethoven: Canon à 2 Hess 274
Beethoven: Canon in A flat major, WoO 222
Beethoven: Draft for Piano in A Major, Hess 60
Beethoven: Kaplied, Hess 63
Beethoven: Molto adagio in G Major, Hess 71
Beethoven: O Hoffnung, Exercise for Archduke Rudolph, WoO 200
Beethoven: Pastorale in C Major, Bia. 622
Beethoven: Piano Etude in B flat major, Hess 58
Beethoven: Piano Exercise in C Major, Hess 59
Beethoven: Piano Sonata in D Major, Bia. 213 'Quasi una fantasia'
Beethoven: Presto in G Major, Bia. 277
Beethoven: String quintet movement in C major
Beethoven: Theme & Variation in A Major, Hess 72
Beethoven: Two Movements from a Sonatina in F major WoO 50
Beethoven: Variations (13) on the Arietta 'Es war ein alter Mann', WoO 66
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Beethoven: Variations (9) on a March by Dressler, WoO 63


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks & Water Music Suites

Colin Tilney (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

String Quartet in C major, op.9 no.1
String Quartet in E flat major, op.9 no.2
String Quartet in G major, op.9 no.3


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Heinrich Schütz, Dresdner Kreuzchor (Rudolf Mauersberger) Peter Schreier & Theo Adam in Musikalische Exequien - Die Sieben Worte am Kreuz *

Very serious sacred music, my friends, from the German Father of this kind of music. *An ETERNA DDR production from 1973 in a single LP. * A must for early music friends. (bargain, but you must be careful with LP's condition. Very old recording and not very high vinyl quality. Despite this, a suggestion ONLY for collectors, look to the ETERNA. She gave us excellent collectors LPS. Some of them at shockingly high prices...)


----------



## Rogerx

Messiah - Handel

Samuel Ramey (bass), Kathleen Battle (bass), John Aler (tenor) Florence Quivar (mezzo-soprano)

Elmer Iseler Singers (additional vocals)
Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir
Sir Andrew Davis
Recorded: 1986-12-22
Recording Venue: The Centre In The Square


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> I'm far behind posting here. A few days ago.
> 
> Myaskovsky and Tchaikovsky violin concertos, from Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky and Higdon violin concertos, from collection. Autographed by Hillary Hahn, not Tchaikovsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius and Ades Violin Concertos. And Three Humoresques by Sibelius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Violin Concerto, Schnittke Concerto Grosso no 6 for piano violin and string orchestra, Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adams and Harris Violin Concertos


An excellent selection - and as for not getting the Tchaikovsky autograph you are obviously not trying hard enough......


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> This is stunning, should be in everybody's collection.


Good morning, friend. Indeed, this is a wonderful Stabat Mater.

Labelle is amazing here.


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> I really want this, but I have no real need for it, as I already have the Klemperer and the Gardiner in addition to the one I really love: Karajan/Berlin from the '60s.


I have to laugh....

This is not a want, this is a need. This is our love, we must have all the different presentations to be well and balanced!

We re not normal here. We cannot use such logic without leaving emotional scars. (lol)


----------



## Helgi

*Bach: Les Six Concerts Brandebourgeois, BWV 1046-1051*
Jordi Savall with Le Concert Des Nations and La Capella Reial De Catalunya

Sounds wonderful. An unusually rich and full-bodied sound with nice stereo imaging, and the emotional range of the music is also a lot wider than what I'm used to in these.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two discs selected randomly from the Suzuki Bach albums that I have.


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> I have to laugh....
> 
> This is not a want, this is a need. This is our love, we must have all the different presentations to be well and balanced!
> 
> We re not normal here. We cannot use such logic without leaving emotional scars. (lol)


Dangerous thinking, my friend... :lol:

Current listening;









*George Frideric Handel*: Keyboard Suite No.1 in A major, HWV 426; Keyboard Suite No.2 in F major, HWV 427. Andrei Gavrilov & Sviatoslav Richter. Gavrilov is new to me, but he is a pretty impressive pianist, to be able to play alongside Richter and not fall flat. More importantly, happy birthday to Handel. One of the greatest.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

So much music... so little time... only two ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Presto Classical 7th February 2020

Chailly and the Filarmonica della Scala fight Cherubini's corner with a fervour which rivals Beethoven's own, and their advocacy is well worth hearing even if you already have other versions of the Symphony in your library...And despite the relatively large modern-instrument forces, there's a very Classical sensibility behind the phrasing, tempi and clarity of texture

Katherine Cooper


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Samuel Barber*: Piano Concerto, op.38. Stephen Prutsman, Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. A riveting performance of one of the most difficult piano concertos in the repertoire. Why is this soloist not better known and more widely recorded, I wonder. He's great here. I have another recording of this concerto, with Jon Kimura Parker, Yoel Levi and the Atlanta SO, but I never listen to it because I'm so enamored with this one, likely because it was the first I heard.


----------



## Eramire156

*Some early morning listening, CD two from Mari iwamoto Quartet vol.1*

Quartett Haus Japan has issued three volumes of live material

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.7 op.59 no.1

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no.12 K.172 adagio 









Mari Iwamoto Quartet *

RECORDING DATE: 23 December 1974, Pioneer Studio, Tokorozawa, Saitama, Japan

It is a pity that the Quartet's studio recordings are out of print, except two Mozart quartets available as downloads, and hopefully there are more live recordings.


----------



## Jacck

*Leonard Bernstein - Mass*
Alan Titus, The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boy Choir

and also this Czech production




it is half mass, half oratorio, half theatrical piece (or 1/3, 1/3, 1/3). So it is nice to have it translated


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, op.47. Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Glière & Glazunov: Concertos

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano), Osian Ellis (harp), Josef Sivo (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein

Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82/ Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74

Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82

Grechaninov: Lullaby, Op. 108
Stravinsky: Pastorale


----------



## Biwa

Mozart: Violin Concertos 1 & 5

Gordan Nikolic (violin)
Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 130669
> 
> 
> Kremlin, Symphonic Picture
> Evgeny Svetlanov in his usual superlative form


Well done friend!
I'm a happy owner of almost the whole series by Svetlanov Foundation.
Glazunov was actually HIS composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux


----------



## Helgi

I'm on a bit of a Jordi Savall/Le Concert des Nations kick, so I listened to Le Testament Symphonique again from start to finish – Mozart's symphonies No. 39-41 for those not familiar.

An excellent at-home concert programme!


----------



## elgar's ghost

High time for a Bruckner symphonic cycle - part one of four this afternoon.

Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor (1863):
Overture in G-minor (1862 - rev. 1863):



Symphony no.1 in C-minor - Nowak edition of the 1865-66 version (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor (1869):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Two fusion discs. The first a fusion essentially of early "classical" and folk music, the second a fusion of mostly Latin American popular songs but played with an early music sensibility.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Fugues and Rarities for String Quartet

Grosse Fuge & Preludes and Fugues

Fine Arts Quartet

Fugue from Handel's Solomon Hess 36
Fugue in D Minor, Hess 245 (Fragment)
Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133
Minuet in A flat major, WoO 209 (Hess 33)
Prelude & Fugue Hess 30
Prelude & Fugue in C Major, Hess 31
String Quartet Hess 32 (Original Version of Op. 18 No. 1)
String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Carnaval, op.9. Claudio Arrau. As much as I love this magnificent recording, I think it may have been superseded for me by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's towering performance on EMI from the 1970s. The two are similar in style I think, Michelangeli just ratchets the intensity up a notch. This is one of the great piano works of all time I think, though as I read recently in one of her liner notes, the pianist Angela Hewitt would rather play or listen to the Davidsbündlertänze 9 times before Carnaval once... which leads me to believe I have some exploration to do! I am not very familiar with the DBT... let's hope that Hewitt CD shows me the light.


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle and his Soloists

The CBSO Years*

*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22*

*Cécile Ousset (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle*

*Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124*

*Cécile Ousset (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle*


----------



## Duncan

*Tony Banks: Six Pieces For Orchestra*

*Martin Robertson (alto saxophone), Charlie Siem (violin)

The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, Paul Englishby*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrOS9uTOtsdrQfg5lllLMsNRmydVB36O4

_"Ex-Genesis member Tony Banks in classical mode, each of the six pieces majoring on rhapsodic feeling and bold melodies. Blade, featuring the solo violin of Charlie Siem, is the most impressive."_
- BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Duncan

*Reine de Coeur*

*Hanna-Elisabeth Müller (soprano), Juliane Ruf (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ko0n7z3t6PEZdop6kot8Euy9JW98 3qCeY

"On her PENTATONE debut Reine de coeur, star soprano Hanna-Elisabeth Müller brings the German and French art song traditions together, focusing on song cycles by Robert Schumann, Alexander von Zemlinsky and Francis Poulenc, accompanied by pianist Juliane Ruf. The album presents a highly personal anthology of songs that address love and loss, and the heights and depths of the human soul. While Schumann's Sechs Gesänge Op. 107 and Sechs Gedichte und Requiem Op. 90 offer the quintessence of the Romantic German Lied, Zemlinsky's turn-of-the-century Walzer-Gesänge introduce the listener to a later and less well-known chapter in the genre's history. Poulenc's La courte paille and Fiançailles pour rire provide an atmospheric, at times humoristic complement to the Weltschmerz of the German songs."

*Works*

Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
Poulenc: La courte paille
Schumann: Gedichte (6) und Requiem, Op. 90
Schumann: Der schwere Abend, Op. 90 No. 6
Schumann: Die Sennin, Op. 90 No. 4
Schumann: Einsamkeit, Op. 90 No. 5
Schumann: Kommen und Scheiden, Op. 90 No. 3
Schumann: Lied eines Schmiedes, Op. 90 No. 1
Schumann: Meine Rose, Op. 90 No. 2
Schumann: Requiem, Op. 90 No. 7
Schumann: Sechs Gesänge Op. 107
Zemlinsky: Walzer-Gesänge
Zemlinsky: Walzergesänge nach toskanischen Liedern, Op. 6


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable... French conductors who compose..or is it French composers who conduct?_

*Paray - Seven Melodies for Soprano and Orchestra (Paray/Carthagene)
Martinon - Symphony #4 (Martinon/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, Asterism*

Seiji Ozawa and the Toronto Symphony from the Masterworks of the 20th century boxed set.


----------



## Enthusiast

I programmed out the few spoken tracks. The music is lovely!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5.

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - A German Requiem*
Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soloists)

A year ago today, I lost a beloved family member after a vicious fight with cancer. When I learned of the news, it was in the midst of a blizzard. There was no way to travel to comfort those others who were mourning when the roads were coated with ice in whiteout conditions. Snow, whipped by the 60-mph wind gusts, battered against the windows of the house. Not being able to do anything else, I played the first piece of music that seemed appropriate - this very work and recording. It had not been a composition I had really understood before. But then I realized something as the first tears started to flow - this music could only be written by a grieving man. No other composition has so perfectly matched the mood of a person questioning, searching for answers in the aftermath of tragedy. One can only appreciate this when in a very certain state of mind. Since then, I revisit it very infrequently due to its strong emotional connections. But today, I go back to it, I shed tears, and I marvel at the genius of Brahms who was able to write music like this, for the benefit of all who undergo that universal human experience of loss.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stockhausen*

Gruppen


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Music Aeterna, Teodor Currentzis.
This is the second time I have listened to this recording via Qobuz (Hi Res) and I'm still not sure about it. Like most of his recordings Currentzis has his own take on things but I think I prefer recordings I already have.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a good one.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Marina Tarasova (cello)
The Symphony of Russia
Veronika Dudarova

Not a great lover of his music but strangely I can stomach his Cello Concertos. Love these recordings as well


----------



## Guest

Samuel Barber, Essay for Orchestra, No 1, 2 and 3, Slatkin, St Louis










These works seem like symphonies in miniature, to me. The structure seems to resemble that of the Liszt Sonata in b minor (and many works that followed) in which a single "sonata allegro" movement, organized around a basic theme or motif, contains sections that function as a scherzo and slow movement. This is wonderfull music, concise, opulently orchestrated, dramatic, sensuous. The performances do it justice.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Music Aeterna, Teodor Currentzis.
> This is the second time I have listened to this recording via Qobuz (Hi Res) and I'm still not sure about it. Like most of his recordings Currentzis has his own take on things but I think I prefer recordings I already have.
> 
> View attachment 130717


Sadly I am in the camp that despise his interpretations. Guess I am a more traditionalist. 
I mainly think his recordings are out of balanced with gimmicks, jiggery-pokery.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2 in B Major*
Isaac Stern (violin), Leonard Bernstein/NYPO

Bartok is fun.


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Neruda, F: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 59*
Erling Blöndal Bengtsson (cello)
Aalborg Symphony Orchestra
Alf Sjøen

*Hartmann, W E Z: Concerto for violoncello and orchestra in D minor, Op. 26*
Erling Blöndal Bengtsson (cello)
Odense Symphony Orchestra
Børge Wagner

Super historical recordings from a great cellist


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 9 and 10 from the Takacs ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Enigma Variations
Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5
Serenade


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Elgar*
> 
> Enigma Variations
> Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5
> Serenade


I demand to know why there is no complete Barbirolli edition!


----------



## Joachim Raff

The composer C.F.E. Horneman was acclaimed by his famous fellow-countryman Carl Nielsen as "the bright flame and lambent fire of Danish music".


----------



## Malx

I am not a great lieder/song aficionado but there some works I enjoy greatly. 
One such being Ravel's Sheherazade - having read a decent review of the 1948 recording by Suzanne Danco conducted by Ernest Ansermet I listened via Qobuz and was impressed by the performance of Danco and equally happy with the remastered sound quality.


----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux: The Centenary Edition* on Erato.








Disc 3 from this set completes my listening to this 7 CD set. This features orchestral music:
- Mysterie de l'instant
- The Shadows of Time
- Le Loup

The Shadows of Time struck me as particularly beautiful.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130731


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004
Partita No. 3 in E major, BWV 1006
Sonata No. 3 in C major, BWV 1005

Hilary Hahn, violin

1997


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky* The Band of Holst-Sinfonietta conducted by Klaus Simon on Naxos
View attachment 130732


This 'Song Play' has Adams adopting certain popular music styles mixed in with his customary styles. It's energetic and enjoyable - but I do have reservations. Occasionally sections almost make me cringe, but there are many really strong sections.

An interesting experiment if not wholly a success!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.27 no.2, "Quasi una fantasia" aka "Moonlight". Glenn Gould. Listening on account of DavidA having referenced this recording in another thread. A totally unique reading, way way too fast in the first movement, but not entirely without merit. I actually like it a lot. This is apparently one of Gould's favorite Beethoven sonatas, something he once admitted to while in the same breath disparaging the Appassionata as one of the worst.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part two of four for tonight (nos.2 and 3) and tomorrow morning (no.4).

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - Nowak 'mixed' edition (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):










Symphony no.3 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the 1889 version (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - Haas edition of 1880 version (1873-74 - rev. 1878-80 and 1886-88):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Listening to : Symphony in D Minor

Another forgotten composer. Lovely work


----------



## flamencosketches

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Piano Concerto No.1, op.45. Laura Mikkola, Hannu Lintu, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I read that this is supposed to be an obscenely difficult piano concerto from the soloist's perspective, and I can see that. I've been listening to a lot of ridiculously challenging concertos today: Bartók 1, Mendelssohn 1, Prokofiev 5, Franck Symphonic Variations, Barber, and now this.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now for a little more...









*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Études for piano, op.42; Partita for piano, op.34; Piano Sonata No.1, op.50, "Christus und die Fischer". Laura Mikkola. She is an astonishing virtuoso and really brings this unusual music home. What I am hearing is somewhere between Scriabin and Debussy, filtered through more of a late-Modern lens, feelings of stillness. I wonder if Rautavaara was interested in Cage and Feldman. Wow, it's amazing stuff. I wish I were in the mood for it more.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

again


----------



## flamencosketches

^@eljr, I've heard that's far and away the best Carmina Burana. Enjoy! It's a work that I wasn't blown away by when I last heard it, but I'm planning on returning to it soon, either to the Blomstedt/SFS that I have, or checking out the Jochum on Youtube. Might even consider the Marin Alsop on Naxos, which is being offered for free as part of their newsletter.

Anyway, current listening:










*Jean Sibelius*: Tapiola, op.112. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. This work is all atmosphere, and probably one of Sibelius' more modern works. Karajan and the BP are very good here, he takes it much slower than most. I have been fascinated by Karajan's somewhat unconventional Sibelius lately.


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> I'm on a bit of a Jordi Savall/Le Concert des Nations kick


Me too... for about 5 years now. :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>





flamencosketches said:


> ^@eljr, I've heard that's far and away the best Carmina Burana. Enjoy! It's a work that I wasn't blown away by when I last heard it, but I'm planning on returning to it soon, either to the Blomstedt/SFS that I have, or checking out the Jochum on Youtube. Might even consider the Marin Alsop on Naxos, which is being offered for free as part of their newsletter.
> 
> Anyway, current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Sibelius*: Tapiola, op.112. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. This work is all atmosphere, and probably one of Sibelius' more modern works. Karajan and the BP are very good here, he takes it much slower than most. I have been fascinated by Karajan's somewhat unconventional Sibelius lately.


I agree with the Flamen Boy! Mediocre performance to a (this is personal opinion) mediocre work. Nevertheless (I have the Japan issue of this one) not a bad item for your collection, my dearest eljr!


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's 5th Piano Concerto. Not at all familiar with this work, but it's a great surprise!


----------



## Zama

flamencosketches said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, op.47. Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


Simply perfect.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Études for piano, op.42; Partita for piano, op.34; Piano Sonata No.1, op.50, "Christus und die Fischer". Laura Mikkola. She is an astonishing virtuoso and really brings this unusual music home. What I am hearing is somewhere between Scriabin and Debussy, filtered through more of a late-Modern lens, feelings of stillness. I wonder if Rautavaara was interested in Cage and Feldman. Wow, it's amazing stuff. I wish I were in the mood for it more.


I have the three Naxos Rautavaara CDs with orchestra, but I've never seen this solo piano disc before. Looks very interesting and your Scriabin/Debussy description has really captured my imagination!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Zama said:


> Simply perfect.


Simply astonishing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130741


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seasons

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
Andreas Schmidt, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1992


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, "Avec orgue". Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, with Marcel Dupré. This is an absolutely perfect, 10/10 recording. I have another recording with Jean Martinon and the ORTF Symphony, which is also REALLY good, but I always choose this one. I almost never listen to the Paray Mass on the other side of the disc, I'll have to hear the whole thing in full sometime.

@Henry, do look out for it, it can be had for cheap e.g. on eBay. All of the music on it is excellent, but especially the Études and the two sonatas. Now, my interest in Rautavaara is officially piqued, at least for the moment. I'll be seeking out more of his music. There are two box sets on Ondine that both look good, and cheap, with the 12 Concertos in one and the 8 Symphonies in the other. I haven't heard any of his symphonies and only two of the concerti, the piano concerto I heard earlier today and the extremely unusual Cantus Arcticus, both of which were great. Moreover, I want the other two Naxos discs with orchestra.


----------



## eljr




----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> @Henry, do look out for it, it can be had for cheap e.g. on eBay. All of the music on it is excellent, but especially the Études and the two sonatas. Now, my interest in Rautavaara is officially piqued, at least for the moment. I'll be seeking out more of his music. There are two box sets on Ondine that both look good, and cheap, with the 12 Concertos in one and the 8 Symphonies in the other. I haven't heard any of his symphonies and only two of the concerti, the piano concerto I heard earlier today and the extremely unusual Cantus Arcticus, both of which were great. Moreover, I want the other two Naxos discs with orchestra.


Thanks, it's available very cheaply as a Download from Qobuz. I favour downloads these days for all sorts of reasons. Do investigate the symphonies, they are most rewarding - reviewed here


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Zemlinsky *- String Quartet #2
LaSalle Quartet, Deutsche Grammophon

I bought this set in 1992 on the DG 20 Century classics line and it has served me very well down the years. I've never felt any need to check out other recordings.

Does anyone have the Naxos or Chandos sets?


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I demand to know why there is no complete Barbirolli edition!


Well,let us stay simpel ,stupidity must be the unavoidable answer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphonies:
Symphony # 26 in D minor "Lamentatione"
Symphony # 49 In F minor "La passione"
Symphony # 58 in F major


----------



## WVdave

Prokofiev; Symphony No. 5; War And Peace (Excerpts) 
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
BBC MM228, BBC Music Magazine ‎- Vol. 11 No. 8, CD, Album, UK, 2003.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11/ #Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505- Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"- Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386.

Alexandre Tharaud (piano),# Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror

Listening to this recording yet again. Hahn is truly marvelous.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2/ Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco/ Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

Tereza Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> Listening to this recording yet again. Hahn is truly marvelous.


I think it's good to listen to the same recording more than once day or several times in week.

Not many people seem to do it though.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I think it's good to listen to the same recording more than once day or several times in week.
> 
> Not many people seem to do it though.


As much as I agree with you, digging up "oldies" is also fun/ fine


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda

BBC Music Magazine June 2012

[Noseda] delivers it afresh as a scintillating achievement...Sabina Cvilak's soprano has the focus, though not always the required gravitas, while tenor Ian Bostridge brings a piercing sincerity to all his solos...Keenlyside takes a different approach: sonorous, commanding, but sometimes lacking the necessary bitter edge...Nevertheless, this is an important issue: Noseda's judgement of pace is unerring, and the orchestra and chorus simply superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Myslivecek - Complete Wind Octets & Quintets

L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden.


----------



## Rogerx

Boito: Mefistofele

Norman Treigle (Mefistofele), Plácido Domingo (Faust), Montserrat Caballé (Margherita), Josella Ligi (Elena), Heather Begg (Martha), Thomas Allen (Wagner), Delia Wallis (Pantalis), Leslie Fyson (Nereo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Julius Rudel
.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
> 
> Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda
> 
> BBC Music Magazine June 2012
> 
> [Noseda] delivers it afresh as a scintillating achievement...Sabina Cvilak's soprano has the focus, though not always the required gravitas, while tenor Ian Bostridge brings a piercing sincerity to all his solos...Keenlyside takes a different approach: sonorous, commanding, but sometimes lacking the necessary bitter edge...Nevertheless, this is an important issue: Noseda's judgement of pace is unerring, and the orchestra and chorus simply superb.


Britten is one of my all time favourite composers and the War Requiem is up there with his top five compositions, in my humble subjective view. Down the years, I have been happily served by the Hickox on Chandos and the Decca Britten. I have often glanced at this recording, especially as Bostridge is my most loved tenors and I've been to a few wonderful LPO concerts directed by Noseda, but have managed to stave off the urge to spend more money on a work that I have two excellent recordings of. But your post is whetting my appetite again!


----------



## Jacck

*Britten - THE TURN OF THE SCREW*


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Britten is one of my all time favourite composers and the War Requiem is up there with his top five compositions, in my humble subjective view. Down the years, I have been happily served by the Hickox on Chandos and the Decca Britten. I have often glanced at this recording, especially as Bostridge is my most loved tenors and I've been to a few wonderful LPO concerts directed by Noseda, but have managed to stave off the urge to spend more money on a work that I have two excellent recordings of. But your post is whetting my appetite again!


There are several good ones as well as Noseda, including Pappano (also with Bostridge), McCreesh and Jansons. It's most about the songs and the singing as most versions catch the "Verdi-an" Requiem Mass settings very well. But the two you have are probably as good as they get .... although I do have a strong affection for Rilling's recording, as well. Mind you, I have and love them all (and Ancerl's recording as well).


----------



## Helgi

*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans*
Jordi Savall w/ Le Concert des Nations & La Capella Reial de Catalunya










*Mozart: Serenades, Notturno in D major & Ein musikalischer Spass*
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Some very strange effects going on in Notturno in D major, K. 286. The brass and strings seem to recede into the distance at times, floating away. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part three of four for late morning and early afternoon, with the excellent string quintet as extra ballast. The 6th is somewhat notorious for the amount of recordings which for one reason or another fall short (it was considered by some to be a weak link - maybe the weakest - of Karajan's DG cycle) but of the ones I have Skrowaczewski's recording of the 6th is one of my favourites.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat - Haas edition (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):










_Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879):
String Quintet in F (1878-79):










Symphony no.6 in A - Nowak edition (1879-81):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Symphony No.3, op.20. Hannu Lintu, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Some critic wrote that this is a 12-tone serialist take on the Bruckner symphony mold, but I don't buy it. I hear Bruckner, yes. But there's no way this is dodecaphonic music, unless the tone row used is the diatonic major scale. It sounds way too consonant. Anyway, good music here from a fascinating composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.3 in C major, op.26. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra. While this work somehow didn't leave the same big impression on me as the 2nd concerto, which was love at first sight, it's growing on me a lot. Now I'm sure it's just as much a masterpiece as the 2nd and 5th concerti. Prokofiev was surely one of the great writers in this genre alongside Brahms, Mozart and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Walter Hendl.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've just been to Istanbul.


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Sgambati - Symphony No. 1 / Cola di Rienzo *
Rome Symphony Orchestra, Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Duncan

*Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition*

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*

*Beethoven: Fidelio Overture Op. 72c

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
*

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - Chamber Music

with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)

Atos Trio

Suk: Ballad in D minor for cello & piano, Op. 3 No. 1
Suk: Ballade & Serenade
Suk: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17
Suk: Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 1
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 2
Suk: Serenade for Cello and Piano in A major, Op. 3, No. 2


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130758


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Sonatas

Maria João Pires, piano

recorded 1989-1990, compilation 2006


----------



## Duncan

*Voyages*

*Mary Bevan (soprano), Joseph Middleton (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lTPY_3-OiPd9FL9cAHaxuuOgWUHn3Nj0E

"Soprano Mary Bevan and pianist Jopseph Middleton perform a programme exploring the genius of Baudelaire and Goethe, and how texts by them unlocked very specific musical landscapes in settings by Debussy, Duparc, Chausson, de Bréville, Séverac, Fauré and Schubert.

Praised by Opera for her "dramatic wit and vocal control" in stand out performances on opera and concert platforms, Mary Bevan is a winner of the Royal Philharmonic Society's Young Artist award and UK Critics' Circle Award for Exceptional Young Talent in music. Pianist Joseph Middleton specializes in the art of song accompaniment and chamber music and has been highly acclaimed within this field. Described in the BBC Music Magazine as "one of the brightest stars in the world of song and Lieder", he has also been labeled "the cream of the new generation" by The Times and "a perfect accompanist" by Opera Now."

_"The notion of a musical journey may be a cliché, but this intelligent collection is no hackneyed metaphorical package tour…What makes these travels so beguiling is the combination of Bevan and Middleton. Bevan's creamy, velvet tone is continually seductive, while her upper register is achingly beautiful when hushed, yet also soars radiantly in Debussy's Cinq poèmes de Baudelaire."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Bevan's purity of tone and discreet yet telling way with words can be by turns unnerving and alluring in the Baudelaire settings… Middleton, as one might expect, is marvellously insightful, playing throughout with weight as well as grace and subtlety."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Breville: Harmonie du soir
Chabrier: L'Invitation au voyage
Debussy: Cinq poèmes de Baudelaire
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: La Vie antérieure
Duparc: Romance de Mignon
Fauré: Chant d'automne Op. 5 No. 1
Fauré: Hymne Op. 7 No. 2
Rollinat: Harmonie du soir
Rollinat: Le balcon
Schubert: Der Strom, D565 (poet unknown)
Schubert: Gesange Aus 'wilhelm Meister' D877 (Goethe)
Schubert: Kennst du das Land (Mignons Gesang), D321
Schubert: Mignon I (Heiß mich nicht reden) D726
Schubert: Mignon II (So laßt mich scheinen) D727
Severac: Les Hiboux


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Looks good..............................


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


I was presently surprised by his playing. Good buy.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate

Kiri te Kanawa

London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Colin Davis

Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Kyrie in D minor, K341
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Castor et Pollux" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-lyre)
Binchois - Magnificat secundi toni (Gothic Voices/Helios)
de Visee - Suite in A minor for theorbo (La Tour Baroque/private label)
Janequin - Four Madrigals (Ensemble Clement Janequin/Harmonia mundi)
Lully - Chaconne from "Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme" (Mallon/Naxos)*


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C Sharp Minor, Op. 131


----------



## Enthusiast

Reminding myself of ...

Rilling's excellent War Requiem:









And the Currentzis recording of Mahler 6:









This Mahler recording was questioned a couple of times yesterday but I don't get why. Mahler 6 is one of those amazing works that repays a wide variety of different approaches. The most unusual approaches are probably those of Barbirolli and Bernstein/VPO, both very great and memorable performances. This one is probably not as great as those but it sounds pretty good to me and to take a fairly straightforward or conventional approach to the work (albeit with the Scherzo as the 3rd movement). I'll try to listen to a few others in the coming days - probably Jansons (LSO Live) and Gielen's and perhaps the Boulez. In the meantime I found this an excellent account, one of the best. I didn't find any cheap trickery or even much that was controversial but I found excellent playing and an account of the work that is masterful, notably in the challenging last movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Reminding myself of ...
> 
> Rilling's excellent War Requiem:
> 
> View attachment 130759
> 
> 
> t.


I saw you mention this a few posts ago, never heard it. Are you familiar with Britten's own recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: Noches en los jardines de Espana

Recorded at the Barbican, January 2011

Javier Perianes (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Josep Pons

BBC Music Magazine December 2011

In the Nights in the Gardens of Spain...both pianist and orchestra revel in its colouristic opportunities. Perianes employs the subtlest of rubatos here, teasing us with little delays and hurry-ups before joining the orchestra on the main beats. Thanks to the conductor these are firmly under control, affording a satisfying interplay between fantasy and rigour.

Gramophone Magazine January 2012

This is a disc to lift the spirits. Whether the music is sultry, strenuous or sunny, Javier Perianes plays with an infallible ear for style, atmosphere and colour...in the Nights in the Gardens of Spain the BBC Symphony Orchestra joins Perianes for a performance of panache and captivating flair and freshness.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 82 "The Bear"*
Orozco-Estrada, Frankfurt Radio Symphony

This is a terrific performance! The conducting and playing capture the spirit of Haydn very well. If live performances are not as much your thing, check out the Fischer version.


----------



## Marinera

Chausson today. Hahn, didn't quite managed Poulenc. Perhaps later.


----------



## Enthusiast

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Myslivecek: Flute Concerto in D major*
Ana De La Vega (flute)
English Chamber Orchestra
Stephanie Gonley
Recorded: September 2016
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London, United Kingdom


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> I saw you mention this a few posts ago, never heard it. Are you familiar with Britten's own recording?


Oh yes! It is still as good as you can get IMO. But this is a work blessed with quite a number of excellent recordings. Hickox (also excellent) was the first to follow Britten's (unless you count the Giulini BBC record) and then came this from Rilling and then several more arrived. This is how a work demonstrates that it has become established!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I was presently surprised by his playing. Good buy.:tiphat:


i was not enthralled with his selections..

a few times i nearly tossed it in the garbage...


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Don Giovanni*
Joan Sutherland, Heinrich Schmidt, Luigi Alva, Piero Cappuccilli, Giuseppe Taddei, 
Gottlob Frick, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Graziella Sciutti, Eberhard Wächter
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I just finished Karajan's 1963 recording, and since Gramophone lists Harnoncourt's cycle as one of the 250 greatest recordings, I need to see what the fuss is about.

Obviously not the cover art, which looks like he's conducting during the Great Chicago Fire.


----------



## Joachim Raff

"full of fire, spirit and life."


----------



## reinmar von zweter

*Heinz Röttger, Violin Concerto (1969)
Soloist: Gustav Schmahl
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Leipzig, Horst Neumann*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> I just finished Karajan's 1963 recording, and since Gramophone lists Harnoncourt's cycle as one of the 250 greatest recordings, I need to see what the fuss is about.
> 
> Obviously not the cover art, which looks like he's conducting during the Great Chicago Fire.
> 
> View attachment 130767


I find Gramophone full of cock and bull. I worry about their recommendations because of marketing pressures. You do right by listening yourself and make your own mind up. I will be surprised if you think this cycle is any better than Karajan's.


----------



## Helgi

Marketing pressures? Maybe for _new_ featured recordings selected by the editor - but that's a big maybe.

Anyway, currently in my ears:










*Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri*
Carlo Maria Giulini w/ Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus and Janet Baker

I love Giulini's sense of drama.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joachim Raff said:


> I will be surprised if you think this cycle is any better than Karajan's.


Though I think this is generally well done and not quite so quirky as his Schubert cycle, it didn't really draw me in. I'm moving on to Jochum, and honestly, the first three minutes alone have sucked me in to this one.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sabine Meyer, the historic pupil of Karajan, in full flight with these concertos. Simply beautiful


----------



## Enthusiast

Now this one from Currentzis _is _controversial and has many haters - mostly put off by the lighter (or "whiter") voices than we used to get in the days of the classic recordings and by the allegedly over-imaginative continuo - but I love it. It has real zing, is fun and IMO very true to the work.


----------



## haydnguy

*Mozart*

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 15 in B Flat Major, KV 450

Michelangeli, Piano
Zucher Kammerorchester
Edmund De Stoutz, conductor

Piano Quartet in E Flat Major, KV493

Michelangeli, piano
Jean-Pierre Wallez, violin
Claude-Henry Joubert, viola
Frank Dariel, cello


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Joachim Raff said:


> I find Gramophone full of cock and bull. I worry about their recommendations because of marketing pressures. You do right by listening yourself and make your own mind up. I will be surprised if you think this cycle is any better than Karajan's.


I won't argue for the Gramophone or the advice to make up our own minds (while acknowledging that this can't happen meaningfully from a single hearing - you have to live with performances of this stature for a while). But the Harnoncourt Beethoven set _is _a great set. I'm not sure how you compare great sets of these works and say one is better than the other but I do know that these days (and for quite some time) I usually do enjoy it more. But Karajan's '63 set is quite something, too.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Bach: Concertos for Pianos. Anna Vinnitskaya, Evgeni Koroliov, Ljupka Hadzi Georgieva & Kammerakademie Potsdam. A collection of concertos for one two and three keyboards. The pianists all rotate amongst them. This is soft-edged Bach and not really to my taste. The performances are fine but not memorable. I prefer Vinnitskaya as she is crisper, but there's really nothing here that makes this rise above the many other fine recordings available. I did like the inclusion of some of the lesser recorded 2 and 3 keyboard works.










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2. Haochen Zhang, Lahti Symphony Orchestra & Dima Slobodeniouk. This is rather small scale Tchaikovsky as far as the orchestra goes, which sometimes sounds like it's in the next room. The pianist plays with impressive technique and brings his own interpretation: rubato, flexible pulse, but still crisp when needed. The Prokofiev was more successful where Zhang's effortless mastery of the keys is put to good use. Worth a listen for the different interpretations to the usual fare.










Beethoven: Piano Concertos 0-5. Mari Kodama, Kent Nagano. I listened to this for the 0 work, which, if I hadn't already known it was by Beethoven, would have never guessed. Kodama and Nagano apparently did their some of their own orchestration to the short score (Beethoven never did his own). It's charming enough but doubtful I will return to it. I also listened to the Eroica Variations which were competent but lacked fire and to the first two piano concertos which were polished but a bit flat.










Mozart & Schubert. Quartets No. 15. Quatuor Voce. To celebrate their 15th year, the group chose these two works. Gorgeous playing and interpretation. I look forward to every new release. Recommended.


----------



## Helgi

This particular list from Gramophone was selected by a group of 36 musicians, so maybe three or four people mentioned Harnoncourt's Beethoven cycle and it was enough for it to get a mention.

I'm not completely naive about magazines and the recording industry, but you know – it's not all a great big scam. And just as I'm writing this I got an email from Gramophone with the subject "The 50 greatest Tchaikovsky recordings". Let's have a look :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm half way through this (this month's freebie download from Naxos). I may not get time to finish it but they are all short pieces so I can easily pick up what remains tomorrow. Good stuff, full of energy.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


Here's "to the Nines"! - :tiphat: - Couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part four of four tonight (7th and 8th) and tomorrow morning (9th).

Symphony no.7 in E - Haas edition (1881-83 - rev. 1885):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Haas 'mixed' edition (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - Nowak edition (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Joachim Raff

pure beauty, sublime music, sumptuous orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Do I need another Beethoven quartet cycle?*

of course I do,

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor op.131









Schäffer Quartett*

I can also recommend the film, A late Quartet, where op.131 plays a central role.


----------



## fergusmcphail

In the mood for something a little bit modern tonight.


----------



## Helgi

Was only going to listen to No. 1 but ended up going through all four - as I've done before with this set:










*Brahms: The Complete Symphonies*
Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic, 1978


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-'The Cello Works' (Orfeo)

Daniel Muller Schott/Robert Kulek/Michael Sanderling/NDR SO.

Romantic Pieces Op 74
Cello Concerto Op 104
Silent Woods Op 94
Rondo in G minor Op 94
Slavonic Dance Op 46
Songs my mother taught me Op 55

a fine album......


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann - Complete works for Piano and Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Reminding myself of ...
> 
> Rilling's excellent War Requiem:
> 
> View attachment 130759
> 
> 
> And the Currentzis recording of Mahler 6:
> 
> View attachment 130760
> 
> 
> This Mahler recording was questioned a couple of times yesterday but I don't get why. Mahler 6 is one of those amazing works that repays a wide variety of different approaches. The most unusual approaches are probably those of Barbirolli and Bernstein/VPO, both very great and memorable performances. This one is probably not as great as those but it sounds pretty good to me and to take a fairly straightforward or conventional approach to the work (albeit with the Scherzo as the 3rd movement). I'll try to listen to a few others in the coming days - probably Jansons (LSO Live) and Gielen's and perhaps the Boulez. In the meantime I found this an excellent account, one of the best. I didn't find any cheap trickery or even much that was controversial but I found excellent playing and an account of the work that is masterful, notably in the challenging last movement.


Currentzis is one of the best conductors alive and I, for one, adore his rendition of Mahler's 6th. Furthermore, his rendition of Mozart's Requiem is definitive; a treasure.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Was only going to listen to No. 1 but ended up going through all four - as I've done before with this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: The Complete Symphonies*
> Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic, 1978


Good set, you think? I'm considering pulling the trigger on it myself, though I'm also heavily considering Eugen Jochum's DG Brahms cycle, the mono set.


----------



## Red Terror

Many thanks to _starthrower_ for recommending the work of Svend Hvidtfelt Nielsen-an exceptionally talented contemporary composer. Thus, I am exceedingly happy with this recording.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Good set, you think? I'm considering pulling the trigger on it myself, though I'm also heavily considering Eugen Jochum's DG Brahms cycle, the mono set.


Both are sound choices, tbh. My listening tonight was this terrific performance of Saint-Saens Symphony 3 with Jarvi from the Proms. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Rogerx said:


> This is stunning, should be in everybody's collection.


Listened to it last night based on your recommendation and thought it was wonderful!
Thanks


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. I can't get enough of piano concertos lately it seems... and this is one of, if not THE, greatest of all time in the genre, I think. Music of immense weight and power. The kind of music that is all-encompassing. This is a phenomenal performance from all forces.


----------



## Dimace

I had the feeling that my collection wasn't strong enough with* Modest*, the time I decided to buy this collection. I must admit that I didn't look the content very carefully. When the BS came home, I found that most of the CDs are two well known operas (*Boris Godunov & Khovanshchina*) the *Pictures* and - these were interesting for me - some other, not very well known works, as the *Sorochintsï Fair. * Many of the recordings are from recent years (up to 2000) other are quite or very old (back to 1952) I could not say that I was dancing with the content. It was OK, but not something can make the difference. The set, isn't a bad buy, considering the lack of alternatives, but as a music value, as I have written, not something special. So, if you are a collector, give it a try. (it isn't a bargain though) If you are Modest's fan, try better individual recordings from other labels. It will be cheaper and more pleasant. (Brilliant records, 14CDs)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Someone suggested to me that the place the start in the big Szell box would be the Janacek Sinfonietta. Well, I got to it second (after the Barber Piano Concerto).










It is indeed splendid, perhaps lacking a bit of the swagger of the Mackerras/WPO recording. I went on to the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra. Also a very fine recording, in which brilliance is combined with clarity. There are passages which I only feel I've grasped properly after hearing this recording (for instance, the entrance of flutes during the introduction). I look forward to exploring this box set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Suites for Keyboard, No.5 in E major, HWV430; No.6 in E minor, HWV431; No.7 in G minor, HWV432. Sviatoslav Richter (for No.5), Andrei Gavrilov (for the others). I really like these suites, but I don't know how to explain what it is about this music that attracts me so. It's nothing like the suites or partitas of Bach, despite shared forms, but much lighter, and perhaps more melodic. But it's damn fine Baroque music nonetheless. The performances, on the modern piano, of course, are amazing. I think Handel's keyboard music, like Bach, survives the translation to piano and results in beautiful music. I have one other recording of these suites, Anthony Newman on the harpsichord. The Richter/Gavrilov is almost twice as long! I definitely prefer this one.

Time for me to explore more of Handel's music... I need to get a copy of Messiah, but there are so many out there.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Gerhard Weinberger leading Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## 13hm13

Pour les funerailles d'un soldat ... on ...









Lili Boulanger - 3 Psaumes; Pour les funerailles d'un soldat; D'un soir triste; D'un matin de printemps; Vieille priere Bouddhique 
2007 / Timpani Catalog number : 1C1148, Record date : 1998


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Symph 1 on this CD:









Gernsheim - Symphonies Nos.1-4 - Siegfried Köhler


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations and Pomp & Circumstance Marches

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Enigma Variations and Pomp & Circumstance Marches
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


You are up early, I am up late... we meet again, my friend!


----------



## Red Terror

Dimace said:


> I had the feeling that my collection wasn't strong enough with* Modest*, the time I decided to buy this collection. I must admit that I didn't look the content very carefully. When the BS came home, I found that most of the CDs are two well known operas (*Boris Godunov & Khovanshchina*) the *Pictures* and - these were interesting for me - some other, not very well known works, as the *Sorochintsï Fair. * Many of the recordings are from recent years (up to 2000) other are quite or very old (back to 1952) I could not say that I was dancing with the content. It was OK, but not something can make the difference. The set, isn't a bad buy, considering the lack of alternatives, but as a music value, as I have written, not something special. So, if you are a collector, give it a try. (it isn't a bargain though) If you are Modest's fan, try better individual recordings from other labels. It will be cheaper and more pleasant. (Brilliant records, 14CDs)
> 
> View attachment 130786


A compelling portrait of a man in the throes of alcohol addiction. It is one of my very favorite paintings by Ilya Repin.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35 and Dance Suite from harpsichord pieces by Francois Couperin

Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden- Rudolf Kempe


----------



## 13hm13

Ahhh .... Maestro Noseda and the BBC Phil. do more Romantic ....

Rufinatscha: Orchestral Works, Volume 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mayr: Mass in E flat major.

Dorota Szczepańska (soprano), Johanna Krödel (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Daniel Ochoa (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Concerto de Bassus- Franz Hauk


----------



## 13hm13

Lovely Adagio mvt on...

Rheinberger: Symphony No. 2


----------



## 13hm13

Daniël de Lange - Symphony in C-minor, Op.4 (c. 1865) ... on ...


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Now this one from Currentzis _is _controversial and has many haters - mostly put off by the lighter (or "whiter") voices than we used to get in the days of the classic recordings and by the allegedly over-imaginative continuo - but I love it. It has real zing, is fun and IMO very true to the work.
> 
> View attachment 130771


Hate is a big word, I can see / hear that people like it but for me is just not working, if I had to chose only one it would be Solti on Decca, with that all star cast : Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count). :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Myslivecek: Three Wind Octets and Haydn: Divertimento (Parthia) in F major, Hob.II:F7

Albert Schweitzer Octet

Myslivecek: Octet No. 1 in E flat major
Myslivecek: Octet No. 2 in E flat major
Myslivecek: Octet No. 3 in B flat major


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Good set, you think? I'm considering pulling the trigger on it myself, though I'm also heavily considering Eugen Jochum's DG Brahms cycle, the mono set.


I haven't heard the Jochum, but yes; this is the one I keep returning to. It's had mixed reviews, but many of the remarks don't make sense to me at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Matthäus Passion

Tenor [Evangelist]: Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö; Baritone [Jesus]: Hermann Prey; Soprano [Uxor Pilati, Arias & Recitatives]: Margaret Marshall; Soprano [Magd I]: Christa Schneider; Contralto [Zeuge I, Arias & Recitatives]: Jard van Nes; Alto [Magd II]: Martina Koppelstetter; Tenor [Zeuge II, Arias & Recitatives]: Aldo Baldin; Bass [Pontius Pilatus, Arias & Recitatives]: Anton Scharinger, Bass [Petrus]: Christoph Dobmeier; Bass [Pilatus]: Thomas Dobmeier; Bass-Baritone [Judas]: Thomas Hamberger

Tölzer Knabenchor

Bach-Collegium München- Enoch zu Guttenberg

Tölzer Knabenchor & Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern / Bach-Collegium München- Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Good set, you think? I'm considering pulling the trigger on it myself, though I'm also heavily considering Eugen Jochum's DG Brahms cycle, the mono set.


There are some beautiful moments in this set (4th symphony, second movement stands out in my mind) but I find the sound not ideal, too strong heavy, brass and winds recessed. I think his 60's cycle is his best in this music. If I had to pick one cycle it would be Kertesz/WPO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Disc 2_

*Chanson Hébraïque
Don Quichotte a Dulcinée
Ronsard à son âme
Sainte
Les grands vents venus d'outre-mer
Un grand sommeil noir
Chanson italienne* - José Van Dam (baritone), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

*Troise poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmeé* - Felicty Lott (soprano), Ensemble de Chambre de L'Orchestre de Paris
*Noël des jouets
Deux épigrammes de Clément Marot
Chanson écossaise* - Felicity Lott (soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

*Chansons madécasses* - Jessye Norman (soprano), Michel Debost (flute), Renaud Faontanarosa (cello), Dalton Baldwin (piano)
*Chanson du rouet
Si morne* - Jessye Norman (soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

The second disc of this set is just as good as the first. What a treasure trove this set is.


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


>


I was looking into this album not long ago. I discovered that there were two "William Still". One was the William Still that is referred to in this album. The other was a relaitively unknown composer, William Grant Still.

First, a description of the William Still the album refers to, then the description of William Grant Still.

William Still


> William Still (October 7, 1821[1][2] - July 14, 1902) was an African-American abolitionist based in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. He was a conductor on the Underground Railroad, businessman, writer, historian and civil rights activist. Before the American Civil War, Still was chairman of the Vigilance Committee of the Pennsylvania Anti-Slavery Society. He directly aided fugitive slaves and also kept records of the people served in order to help families reunite.
> 
> After the war, Still continued as a prominent businessman, a coal merchant, and philanthropist. He used his meticulous records to write an account of the underground system and the experiences of many refugee slaves, entitled The Underground Railroad Records (1872).


William Grant Still


> William Grant Still (May 11, 1895 - December 3, 1978) was an American composer of nearly 200 works, including five symphonies and nine operas.
> 
> Often referred to as the "Dean of Afro-American Composers", Still was the first American composer to have an opera produced by the New York City Opera. Still is known primarily for his first symphony, Afro-American Symphony, which was until 1950 the most widely performed symphony composed by an American.
> 
> Born in Mississippi, he grew up in Little Rock, Arkansas, attended Wilberforce University and Oberlin Conservatory of Music, and was a student of George Whitefield Chadwick and later Edgard Varèse.
> 
> Of note, Still was the first African American to conduct a major American symphony orchestra, the first to have a symphony (his 1st Symphony) performed by a leading orchestra, the first to have an opera performed by a major opera company, and the first to have an opera performed on national television.
> 
> Due to his close association and collaboration with prominent African-American literary and cultural figures, Still is considered to be part of the Harlem Renaissance movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Hate is a big word, I can see / hear that people like it but for me is just not working, if I had to chose only one it would be Solti on Decca, with that all star cast : Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count). :angel:


I am not sure what it is I look for and need in a Mozart performance but some conductors (old time or more recent) have it and others don't. Currentzis has it for me ... often more than Jacobs (who follows a similar approach with the da Ponte operas) and much more than, say, Gardiner. Solti sometimes had it (when he relaxed a little?) and I do like his Figaro, too.


----------



## Helgi

Started my day with this, on my way to work:










*Brahms: Double Concerto*
Perlman/Rostropovich - Haitink/RCO


----------



## fergusmcphail

This perfectly suits my mood right now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some find Barbirolli's heart-on-the-sleeve emtionalism a bit too much, whilst others really like it. I'm in the latter camp.


----------



## Helgi

Baron Scarpia said:


> There are some beautiful moments in this set (4th symphony, second movement stands out in my mind) but I find the sound not ideal, too strong heavy, brass and winds recessed. I think his 60's cycle is his best in this music. If I had to pick one cycle it would be Kertesz/WPO.


The '60s Karajan cycle is lovely - but difficult to obtain! It's on my wish list, as well as Charles Munch's recordings with BSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Returning to John Ireland and Frank Bridge - various orchestral/vocal works dotted throughout the rest of today.

_Vexilla Regis_ [_The Banners of the King_] - Passion Sunday hymn for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, organ and brass [Text: Venantius Fortunatus] (1898):
_Greater Love Hath No Man_ - motet for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and organ, arr. for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources] (orig. 1912 - arr. 1924): 
_The Holy Boy_ for piano - arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):
_These Things Shall Be_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Addington Symonds] (1936-37):



Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):



_The Forgotten Rite_ - prelude for orchestra (1917-18):
_Mai-Dun_ - symphonic rhapsody for orchestra (1921):
_A London Overture_ for orchestra (1936):
_Epic March_ for orchestra (1941-42):
_Satyricon Overture_ for orchestra (1946):
Suite from the music for the film _The Overlanders_, posth. arr. by Charles Mackerras (orig. 1946 - arr. 1965):



_Summer_ - symphonic poem for orchestra H117 (1914-15):
_Sir Roger de Coverley_ - a Christmas dance for string orchestra H155 (1922):
_Enter Spring_ - rhapsody for orchestra H174 (1926-27):










_Lament_ for string orchestra H116 (1915):
_A Prayer_ for mixed choir and orchestra H140 [Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1916-18):
_Oration_ - 'concerto elegiaco' for cello and orchestra H180 (1929-30):
_Rebus_ - overture for orchestra H191 (1940):
_Allegro moderato_ - movement from an unfinished symphony for string orchestra H192, posth. edited by Dr. Anthony Pople (orig. 1940-41 - arr. by 1979):


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

BBC Music Magazine January 2006

…Claudio Abbado…springs the Schubertian innocence of Mahler's opening movement with even more delicacy than he did in his 1977 Vienna Philharmonic recording; and the chamber-musical miracle of players listening to each other reaches its apogee in the coda of the scherzo's finely-woven phantasmagoria.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> The '60s Karajan cycle is lovely - but difficult to obtain! It's on my wish list, as well as Charles Munch's recordings with BSO.


It is difficult to obtain. I don't know where it can be found as a full set. I have a disc with the 2nd and 3rd symphonies from the '60s and I really like it.


----------



## Enthusiast

My third Ring opera - Siegfried. This from the live Bohm set. Starting the day with Wagner works really well for me. The only cost is that the music will only go around in my head once it is finished if I don't listen to anything else. So I am taking an hour or two off from music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> My third Ring opera - Siegfried. This from the live Bohm set. Starting the day with Wagner works really well for me. The only cost is that the music will only go around in my head once it is finished if I don't listen to anything else. So I am taking an hour or two off from music.
> 
> View attachment 130797


One of my beloved Rings. The difference here made by the singers. The whole great Wagnerian School of singers is here and this makes this BS unique. Maybe elsewhere you can find better sound, material quality, direction (this is difficult, Böhm is GREAT Wagner's director) but better singers you can find nowhere. For USA, Canada etc. also a good collectible in affordable price. Approved!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Salomon Jadassohn

Piano Trio No. 4 in C minor/ Piano Quartet in C minor/ Piano Quintet in G minor

B.Wollenberger/ M. Wolong/K.Fassmann/ M Rohde/M/ Sanderling.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> It is difficult to obtain. I don't know where it can be found as a full set. I have a disc with the 2nd and 3rd symphonies from the '60s and I really like it.


Well, I went looking once more and found the recent vinyl reissue from DG on iTunes as an "Apple Digital Master" download. I would prefer lossless of course, but these are very good.

Here's the cover:









On CD it seems like the big DG box is your only option!


----------



## Bourdon

* Bach*

Cantatas :angel:


----------



## Duncan

*Berg, Duparc & Rangström: Orchestral Songs*

*Malin Byström (soprano)

Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, Stefan Solyom*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mSpGRJsXJKipPPJPrzVakZz8a7EOT1mCQ

*Works*

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Duparc: Au pays ou se fait la guerre
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: Extase
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: La Vie antérieure
Duparc: Le Manoir de Rosemonde
Rangström: Bön till natten
Rangström: Melodi (Melody)
Rangström: Sköldmön
Rangström: Vinden och trädet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

*Max Reger - Violin Concerto in A-major, Op.101*
Violinist: Benjamin Schmid
Orchestra: Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Hannu Lintu


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets

Disc 5
Belcea QuartetString Quartet Nr. 3 D-Dur op. 18 Nr. 3/ String Quartet Nr. 5 A-Dur op. 18 Nr. 5/ Große Fuge für Streichquartett B-Dur op. 133


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Symphony No.1
Philharmonia Orchestra

Introduction and Allegro
Sinfonia of London with the Allegri String Quartet


----------



## Jacck

*Max Bruch - Symphony No.2 in F-minor, Op.36*
Weimar Staatskapelle, Halasz

what a magnificent symphony


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Quatuor Talich: Mendelssohn's Complete String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique / Cléopâtre - Scène lyrique, H36

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Classic FM Magazine May 2011

You'll hear things here all too routinely buried by others. Anna Caterina Antonacci's vocal heft and dramatic instincts help unlock the anguish of Cléopâtre in the symphony's ideal companion piece....First-rate surround sound adds to this recording's lasting appeal.

Gramophone Magazine May 2011

[an] expressive, operatic reading of the Fantastique...He's not afraid of violence, noise or audience-rousing codas - try the end of the first movement or the sweep of the ball...The fill-up is gorgeous enough to make purchase obligatory.

The Guardian 7th April 2011

his Fantastique is wonderful...the best of it is almost mind-bending in its hallucinatory vividness - the last two movements have rarely sounded more weird - and the whole thing captures the sense of self-dramatising Romantic shamelessness that lurks behind it. Ultimately, then, a very fine performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Buried but mature Mozart in this unusual but delightful disc.









The shop, Presto Classical, chose it as their Recording of 2019, saying this:

"Between Die Entführung aus dem Serail and the advent of the famous Da Ponte trilogy, Mozart threw himself frantically into the search for the right libretto, capable of taking the spectator to lands still unexplored where the drama and the psychology of the characters would be sublimated by the music.

Hence, in the years between 1782 and 1786, Mozart set up a veritable laboratory for dramatic music: a musical corpus of concert arias, sketches and stylistic exercises like the canon - brilliantly organised here as an imaginary dramma giocoso in three scenes, each heralding in its own way one of the summits to come: Figaro, Don Giovanni, Così…"

The performances are excellent.


----------



## Guest

Helgi said:


> Well, I went looking once more and found the recent vinyl reissue from DG on iTunes as an "Apple Digital Master" download. I would prefer lossless of course, but these are very good.
> 
> Here's the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On CD it seems like the big DG box is your only option!


It is available as a lossless flac download from presto.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8364858--brahms-symphonies-nos-1-4


----------



## bharbeke

Sketches, I am still looking for an amazing Messiah recording, but I have enjoyed the ones by Harnoncourt, Beecham, and Bernstein.


----------



## Vasks

*J. P. E. Hartmann - Overture to "Little Kirsten" (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Svendsen - Symphony #1 (Dausgaard/Chandos)*


----------



## Helgi

Baron Scarpia said:


> It is available as a lossless flac download from presto.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8364858--brahms-symphonies-nos-1-4


Not to me I'm afraid:



> We are sorry, but the Classical product with ID: 8364858 is not available in your location.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> Sketches, I am still looking for an amazing Messiah recording, but I have enjoyed the ones by Harnoncourt, Beecham, and Bernstein.


I do like the Harnoncourt a lot. I wonder how you would find Pinnock or McCreesh? Or perhaps Butt? Or Niquet? Or the old Colin Davis? Or Marriner? There are so many interesting takes on this masterpiece.


----------



## haydnguy

Chopin/Mchelangeli 

1) Scherzo No. 2 in B flat major, op. 31
2) Ballade No. 1 in G minor, op. 23
3) Andate spianto et Grande Polonaise Brillante in E flat major, op. 22
4) Berceuse in D flat major, op. 57
5) Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 "Marche Funebre"
6) Mazurka in F sharp minor, op. 59 No. 3
7) Valse in E flat major, op. posth.

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano

*The Andante spianato was first written for piano solo, but later orchestrated and added to the Grande polonaise brillante (which had been written in 1830-31) as an introduction. The "new" Grande polonaise brillante was published in 1836.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Lontano 
this is a piece Ligeti was very unsure about,was it kitsch he asked ? no no replied Reinbert de Leeuw !

Atmosphères
Apparitions
San Fransisco polyphony
Concert Românesc


----------



## Enthusiast

For some reason I have not been listening to The Sixteen but I liked this a lot.


----------



## bharbeke

Enthusiast said:


> I do like the Harnoncourt a lot. I wonder how you would find Pinnock or McCreesh? Or perhaps Butt? Or Niquet? Or the old Colin Davis? Or Marriner? There are so many interesting takes on this masterpiece.


Colin Davis had a great performance of it, despite the use of harpsichord. Which of your other suggestions uses modern instruments and has a killer Hallelujah?


----------



## Enthusiast

Pinnock and McCreesh are both HIP performances from the earlier days of HIP and have been criticised for being a little too speedy. Butt (soloists drawn from the choir) and Niquet (I can imagine you hating his rather French Hallelujah) are more recent HIP and probably not what you are looking for, either. Sounds like you might try Marriner - a performance that I am in two minds about but with real strengths - or perhaps Mackerras with the English Chamber Orchestra and Janet Baker among the singers.


----------



## Enthusiast

Currently my favourite Mozart Requiem - even if you don't like Jacobs this one might impress you - although I do turn to Harnoncourt when I want a bit more bite.


----------



## Guest

It's been a week of cracking open huge box sets.

Chopin Ballades, Rubinstein, from the Complete Album Collection (otherwise known as "that pink thing").










Only the first Ballade is a favorite of mine. Splendid! Aristocratic, immaculate, yet expressive.

Schumann, Papillons, Symphonic Etudes, Murray Perahia, from "The First 40 Years."










I didn't like his performance of Papillons, too heavy. Only Kempff's recording of this piece has ever pleased me. The Symphonic Etudes is a satisfying, committed performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Milhaud*

Schönberg Ensemble Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Not played this for ages so I'm playing the Scottish. Sawallisch really has the measure of it.


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DE ROBIN ET DE MARION
_13th c. Musical Play_
*Adam de la Halle*
Tonus Peregrinus
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## millionrainbows

Tera de Marez Oyens/Bvhaast
*Tera de Marez Oyens* Foundation
​








​

Our MissionOur mission is to encourage the performance and understanding of Tera de Marez Oyens' music and to support the artistic development of contemporary composers and musicians.








​

Tera de Marez Oyens awardBiennially an award is given to persons or institutions engaged in promoting, performing or composing contemporary music or compositions of Tera de Marez Oyens.








​

Who was Tera de Marez Oyens?Tera de Marez Oyens - Wansink (1932-1996) was a Dutch composer, pianist, conductor and professor of composition









​


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Rothko Chapel. William Wynant, Karen Rosenak, David Abel, Philip Brett, UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus. I thought this work would be really boring from the first few minutes, but it's actually quite beautiful. My favorites are the third movement and the fifth-is that a _melody_ I hear on the viola? It just ended. Very good stuff. I would like to check out more Feldman. I think his music is starting to make sense to me again.


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.28 in A major, op.101. *Karlheinz Stockhausen*: Klavierstücke I-V. Pi-hsien Chen. So far so good, very very good. The Stockhausen pieces are gorgeous, very sensual, even more sensuous than Boulez's piano music, I think. After the extremely expansive, driving finale of the op.101 sonata, the Klavierstück V felt a strangely welcoming respite-somehow it becomes easier on the ears when paired with this music, whereas I'm more convinced than ever of the ultimate modernity of Beethoven's late piano music. I'm going to stop now but I must finish with the op.111 sonata and the long Klavierstück next time. But this is brilliant programming.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata No.4 in E-flat major, K 282. Christoph Eschenbach. An unusual sonata in that it begins with an Adagio, but what a beautiful, songlike and welcoming adagio it is. I'm exploring it slowly, but I'm really glad to have bought this set. Eschenbach plays wonderfully, with a lot of enunciation, almost staccato, but in a poetic way, unlike, say, Glenn Gould's way with Mozart. I would like to explore more of Eschenbach's pianism as well.


----------



## pmsummer

KNIGHTS, MAIDS AND MIRACLES
_The Spring of Middle Ages_
5-CD Box
*Various and Anonymous*
CD1 - SPECVLVM AMORIS: Lyrics of Medieval Love from Mysticism to Eroticism
CD2 - O TU CHARA SCIENÇA: Music in Medieval Thought
CD3 - SUSO IN ITALIA BELLA: Music in the courts and cloisters of Northern Italy
CD4 - INSVLA FEMINARVM: Medieval Echoes of Celtic Femininity
CD5 - NUX - LUX: France and England 1200-1300
La Reverdie
_
Arcana/Outhere_

Another run through this delightful set from a 'new to me' ensemble.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.131. Kodály Quartet. A beautiful performance of a great and mysterious work. I'm listening to the work for the first time in some time as part of another poster's weekly string quartet challenge:

Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.

... and I'll be listening again throughout the week, probably at least once more to this recording and then hopefully one other. I love the Kodály Quartet performances but I wish they were available as a complete set. It's not really cheap collecting them all separately.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in music by Alec Wilder:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130821


*Joseph Haydn*

The Creation

Sylvia McNair, soprano
Donna Brown, soprano
Michael Schade, tenor
Gerald Finley, bass
Rodney Gilfry, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1996


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Duparc: Au pays ou se fait la guerre
Duparc: Aux Étoiles
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: Phidylé
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452.

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An apposite coupling, given that Vaughan Williams studied orchestration with Ravel, the two men remaning friends thereafter. Also, it is almost certain that Ravel played the piano part for the first French performance of _On Wenlock Edge_, sung here by the excellent Philip Langridge.

These excellent performances were recorded in 1990 and 1991 and make a very satisfying programme.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

BBC Music Magazine January 2019

Bonynge tends to point the rhythms and keep the music on its collectives toes…In arguably the finest of his many ballet recordings [he] makes even the most resistant of armchair listeners feel drawn to get up and dance to this dazzlingly inspired masterpiece.


----------



## Helgi

Going through the Karajan 1960s box on Spotify, currently listening to the Brandenburg Concertos w/Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Thalia Ensemble

Reicha, A: Adagio for Cor Anglais & Wind Quartet in D minor
Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 3 in G major
Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 100 No. 6 in B flat major

The Guardian 15th November 2015

these ensemble pieces live on because they are so satisfying to play and such fun to hear...This new recording shows off the recent winners of the York Early Music International Young Artists Competition, an Amsterdam period-instrument ensemble...they respond to Reicha's easy-going charm with skill.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - early works part one of two this afternoon.

Many of Ligeti's early pieces were folk-based, following in the footsteps of his illustrious countrymen Kodály and Bartók. The real goodies were to come after Ligeti had left Hungary amidst the crackdown which followed the uprising in 1956 but it's nevertheless worthwhile investigating this first period, even if Hungary during those times was rarely the ideal place for the kind of creative evolution that Ligeti, who was responsive to contemporaneous musical developments in the West, was looking to undergo.

_Három Weöres-dal_ [_Three Weöres Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1946-47):
_Négy lakodalmi tánc_ [_Four Wedding Dances_] for three female voices and piano [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Öt Arany-dal_ [_Five Arany Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: János Arany] (1952):










_Andante and Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):



_Régi magyar társas táncok_ [_Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances_] for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
_Baladă şi joc_ [_Ballad and Dance_] - originally for school orchestra (1950):
_Concert românesc_ for orchestra (1951):



_Induló_ [_March_] for piano duet (1942):
_Polifón etüd_ [_Polyphonic Étude_] for piano duet (1943):
_Allegro_ for piano duet (1943):
_Due capricci_ for piano (1947):
_Invention_ for piano (1948):
_Három lakodalmi tánc_ [_Three Wedding Dances_] for piano duet (1950):
_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1950):
_Musica ricercata XI_ [_Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi_] for piano, arr. for organ (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1953):










*Songs for unaccompanied mixed choir:*

_Idegen földön_ [_Far From Home_] - four songs [Texts: Bálint Balassa/Hungarian and Slovakian folk sources] (1945-46):
_Betlehemi királyok_ [_Kings of Bethlehem_] [Text: Attila József] (1946):
_Húsvét_ [_Easter_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magos Kősziklának_ [_From a High Mountain Rock_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magány_ [_Solitude_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1946):
_Bujdosó_ [_The Fugitive_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Két kánon_ [_Two Canons_] [Texts: Slovakian folk poetry/Sándor Weöres] (1947 and 1952):
_Lakodalmas_ [_Wedding Song_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Hortobágy_ - three songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Haj, ifjuság!_ [_Hey, Youth!_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Kállai kettős_ [_Double-Dance from Kállo_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms chamber music from the Borodins. Beautiful.


----------



## Duncan

*Morgen*

*Strauss, Rachmaninov, Duparc

Elsa Dreisig (soprano), Jonathan Ware (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ny1M1hM0jgQXU14Zsc5ZqDUPXZDn U_oC8

*Works*

Duparc: Aux Étoiles
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: Extase
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: La Vie antérieure
Duparc: Phidylé
Duparc: Sérénade Florentine
Rachmaninov: 'A-oo', Op.38, No. 6
Rachmaninov: At night in my garden, Op. 38 No. 1
Rachmaninov: Daisies, Op. 38 No. 3
Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 2 in C major
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 38
Rachmaninov: The pied piper, Op.38, No. 3
Strauss, R: Beim Schlafengehen (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Five Piano Pieces Op. 3
Strauss, R: Frühling (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Im Abendrot (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Malven, AV 304
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: September (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder

_"One of the most purely seductive recitals to have come my way for a long time… in Dreisig's introspective, understated performances we hear the Four Last Songs anew, each one fascinatingly set apart from the others in its new context… And thanks to Ware's superbly dappled and delicate way with the accompaniment, they come across less as pale imitations of the orchestral originals than something like evocative, distantly remembered echoes."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000dzwt
Waiting for Spira, concerto for orchestra by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel.


----------



## Duncan

*Handel's Last Prima Donna: Giulia Frasi in London*

*Ruby Hughes (soprano)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Laurence Cummings*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lqsjEvxtHGx980uKo_IaqEvsHqdA2_EQI

*Works*

Arne: Alfred
Arne: Artaxerxes
Arne: Why is death for ever late? (from Artaxerxes)
Ciampi: Il trionfo di Camilla
Ciampi: L'Adriano
Ciampi: Là per l'ombrosa sponda (from Il trionfo di Camilla )
Ciampi: Oh Dio, mancar mi sento (from Adriano in Siria)
Handel: Jephtha
Handel: Jephtha: Farewell, ye limpid springs
Handel: Jephtha: Ye sacred priests
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Susanna, HWV66
Handel: Susanna: Crystal streams in murmurs flowing
Handel: The Choice of Hercules
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68
Handel: There the brisk sparkling (from The Choice of Hercules)
Hayes, P: Soon arrives thy fatal hour (from Telemachus )
Hayes, P: Telemachus
Smith, J C: But see, the night with silent pace...O balmy sleep (from Rebecca)
Smith, J C: Oh, do not, Adam...It comes, it comes, it must be death (from Paradise Lost)
Smith, J C: Paradise Lost
Smith, J C: Rebecca

_"Ruby Hughes's vocalism fits Frasi's song perfectly…Cummings turns even the rawest musical material into gold…this disc is a treat, illuminating why Frasi and her music commanded a huge following."_
- BBC Music Magazine


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130834


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Charlotte Margiono, soprano
Catherin Robbin, mezzo-soprano
William Kendall, tenor
Alastair Miles, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, director

1990


----------



## Enthusiast

Great performance of the concerto! And quite a lot of very good piano duos. I think I remember the CD being quite cheap, too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "William Tell" (Sanderling/ASV)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #32 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #40 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Duncan

*Tony Banks: Five*

*Czech National Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Nick Ingman*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrOS9uTOtsdpvMYZqpdZmGwKpzNQlgQaE

"Tony Banks, the renowned founding member and keyboarder of the rock band Genesis, continues his acclaimed series of orchestral compositions with 'Five'. The suite opens with 'Prelude to a Million Years', originally commissioned for and performed at the Cheltenham Music Festival. Banks' signature melodic gifts and feel for cinematic scale are all in evidence in 'Five'."


----------



## Rogerx

Bach/Handel: Arias

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Mostly Mozart Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz

Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Atalanta, HWV35
Handel: Care selve (from Atalanta)
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: He shall feed His flock (from Messiah)
Handel: Lascia ch'io pianga (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Let the bright seraphim (from Samson)
Handel: Messiah
Handel: Piangerò la sorte mia (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Rejoice Greatly, O Daughter of Zion (from Messiah)
Handel: Rinaldo
Handel: Samson

A brilliant Baroque recital...consistent beauty of singing in a jewel-like orchestral setting. - Ovation


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130838


*George Frideric Handel*

An Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Cecilia, volgi un sguardo

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
James Gilchrist, tenor

Choir of The King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

2004


----------



## Enthusiast

A very likeable Bruckner 7.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas :angel:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

*JSB - Orchestral Suites BWV 1066 - 1069*
Harnoncourt


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 and 2*
Boris Giltburg, Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

The performances of these two concertos are among the best I have heard. The clarity and detail are all there, and the technical skills are undeniable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - early works part two of two for tonight.

Sonata for solo cello (1948 and 1953):



_Musica ricercata_ - eleven pieces for piano (1951-53):










Six pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for solo piano arranged as _Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (1953):



String Quartet no.1 [_Métamorphoses nocturnes_] (1953-54):



*Songs for unaccompanied mixed choir:*

_Inaktelki nóták_ [_Tunes from Inaktelke_] - four songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Pápainé_ [_Widow Pápai_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Mátraszentimrei dalok_ [_Songs from Mátraszentimre_] - four songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1955):
_Éjszaka_ [_Night_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):
_Reggel_ [_Morning_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):


----------



## Merl

A bit of old Dvorak but classy Dvorak.... Kertesz's 8th.


----------



## Red Terror

My classical music collection now consists of just under two-hundred composers, yet I always return to one: J.S. Bach. In this disc (as in every other), Hahn plays beautifully...


----------



## haydnguy

Robert Schumann


1) Carnival, op. 9
2) Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op. 26

Arturo Michelangeli, piano

* Carnaval, Op. 9, is a work by Robert Schumann for piano solo, written in 1834–1835 and subtitled Scènes mignonnes sur quatre notes. It consists of 21 short pieces representing masked revelers at Carnival, a festival before Lent.


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> A very likeable Bruckner 7.
> 
> View attachment 130841


That's my fave from that very fine set. Skrow's Beethoven set is excellent as well.


----------



## Joachim Raff

These are "authentic" performances, Staier's fortepiano being accompanied by a period band. It would be impossible to fault either the playing or the recording.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Quite keen on British contemporary opera, eg Harrison Birtwistle, Thomas Ades, George Benjamin, Mark Anthony Turnage, James Macmillan et al.

Listened to this last night and today ............


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

1 Induló (1942) • Allegro 
2 Polifón Etüd (1943) • Allegro Comodo 
Haróm Lakodalmi Tánc (1950) 
3 I. A Kapuban A Szekér • Allegro 
4 II. Hopp Ide Tisztán • Andantino 
5 III. Csángo Forgós • Allegro 
Sonatina (1950) 
6 I. Allegro 
7 II. Andante
8 III. Vivace 
9 Allegro (1943) 
10 Capriccio No. 1 (1947) • Allegretto Carpiccioso 
11 Invention (1948) • Risoluto 
12 Capriccio No. 2 (1947) • Allegro Robusto 
Three Pieces For Two Pianos (1976) 
13 I. Monument • Streng Und Genau 
14 II. Selbstportrait Mit Reich Und Riley (Und Chopin Ist Auch Dabei) • Presto: So Schnell Und So Gleichmäßig Wie Möglich 
15 III. In Zart Fließender Bewegung 
16 Passacaglia Ungherese (1978) • Andante

Harpsichord - Elisabeth Chojnacka

17 Hungarian Rock (Chaconne, 1978) • Vivacissimo Molto Ritmico

Harpsichord - Elisabeth Chojnacka

18 Continuum (1968) • Prestissimo

Harpsichord - Elisabeth Chojnacka

19 Ricercare - Omaggio A Girolamo Frescobaldi (1951) • Andante Misurato, Molto Tranquillo E Legato

Organ - Zsigmond Szathmáry

Two Studies For Organ 
20 I. Harmonies (1967) • Rubato, Sempre Legatissimo

Organ - Zsigmond Szathmáry

21 II. Coulées (1969) • Prestissimo, Sempre Legato

Organ - Zsigmond Szathmáry

22 Volumina (1961/1962)

Organ - Zsigmond Szathmáry


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Concerto for Flute and Orchestra, 
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Libor Hlaváček, Jan Hecl


----------



## reinmar von zweter

What a curious, non-hip rendition in German language! :O


----------



## eljr




----------



## Helgi

A nice little funeral while doing the dishes:










*Duruflé: Requiem, Op. 9*
Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), Stephen Roberts (baritone), Timothy Hugh (cello) & John Butt (organ)
Philip Ledger, Choir of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Beethoven: String Quartet #14 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 131. Quartetto Italiano. Thoughtful and sublime, a journey worth taking and the attention it demands.










Schubert: String Quartets 1, 4, 8. Kodaly Quartet. The Kodaly is always dependable for a fine performance.










Haydn: String Quartets op. 74. 1 2 3. Takacs Quartet. Rich and pleasing. These always put a smile on my face.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 1 2 7. Carducci String Quartet. Excellent interpretation and playing which compares well with Pacifica. Recommended.










Hindemith: String Quartets 2 3. Amar Quartet. I love Hindemith's chamber music and the Amar Quartet brings a sparkling performance here. Recommended.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HenryPenfold

Red Terror said:


>


The best performance of #2 that I've heard in a very long while.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Special Sneak Preview - Available 27th March 2020*









*La Passione - Works by Grisey, Nono & Haydn
*
*Ludwig Orchestra, Barbara Hannigan*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nom7b7u_27l4mCLN8nc7jcl27tig rqbHo

The starting point for Barbara Hannigan's third recording for Alpha is a work by Gérard Grisey (1946-98) that is particularly close to her heart. Grisey wrote: 'I conceived the Quatre Chants pour franchir le seuil [Four songs for crossing the threshold] as a musical meditation on death in four parts: the death of the angel, the death of civilisation, the death of the voice and the death of humanity...

The texts chosen belong to four civilisations (Christian, Egyptian, Greek, Mesopotamian) and have in common a fragmentary discourse on the inevitability of death.' Luigi Nono (1924-90) was a politically engaged composer. His stunning monody Djamila Boupacha, a heart-rending cry for solo soprano, pays tribute to a freedom fighter tortured by French paratroopers during the Algerian war; Picasso also portrayed her in charcoal.

Once again Barbara Hannigan both sings and directs this pair of twentieth-century works with her friends of the Ludwig Orchestra. She has chosen to couple them with a Classical symphony by the master of the genre, Joseph Haydn, which also deals with the theme of the Passion. Her interpretation is extremely intense and highly personal.

*Works*

Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'
Nono: Djamila Boupachà






:tiphat: - Babs...


----------



## eljr

elgars ghost said:


> György Ligeti - early works part one of two this afternoon.
> 
> Many of Ligeti's early pieces were folk-based, following in the footsteps of his illustrious countrymen Kodály and Bartók. The real goodies were to come after Ligeti had left Hungary amidst the crackdown which followed the uprising in 1956 but it's nevertheless worthwhile investigating this first period, even if Hungary during those times was rarely the ideal place for the kind of creative evolution that Ligeti, who was responsive to contemporaneous musical developments in the West, was looking to undergo.
> 
> _Három Weöres-dal_ [_Three Weöres Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1946-47):
> _Négy lakodalmi tánc_ [_Four Wedding Dances_] for three female voices and piano [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
> _Öt Arany-dal_ [_Five Arany Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: János Arany] (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Andante and Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):
> 
> 
> 
> _Régi magyar társas táncok_ [_Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances_] for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
> _Baladă şi joc_ [_Ballad and Dance_] - originally for school orchestra (1950):
> _Concert românesc_ for orchestra (1951):


you inspired me.... see above


----------



## Helgi

*Mozart: Requiem*
Jordi Savall w/Le Concert des Nations & La Capella Reial de Catalunya


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.swr.de/swrclassic/symphonieorchester/SWR-Web-Concerts-Currentzis-dirigiert-Rachmaninow-4,av-o1117483-100.html
A woman speaking German and I can vaguely recognize some words...Oh, now it's Marko Nikodijevic-GESUALDO DUB / RAUM MIT GELÖSCHTER FIGUR. Concerto for piano and ensemble. That's what I wanted to hear! Currentzis leading SWR Symphonie Orchester with Christoph Grund at the piano. First 5 minutes are nice and evocative and I imagine it's thrilling to hear for anyone  Aha! The composer has written a guitar quartet for the Aleph Gitarrenquartett. Have to listen to that too...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

^OK, I have to hear this Savall Mozart Requiem.

Anyway. Current listening:










*Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? for flute, glockenspiel & piano. California Ear Unit. This is fascinating, quietly scintillating music. Somehow Feldman manages to keep my interest throughout the duration of a 30 minute work for three instruments where practically nothing happens. I really would like to check out more of his music.


----------



## Alfacharger

Liszt Symphonic Poems. Volume 1 today, volume 2 tomorrow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> you inspired me.... see above


That's good - I also hope Bourdon has as well.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## Dimace

This CD has double value for me:

1. Many of the performances (Soneto 104, Scriabin Etüde, etc.) are ''close the shop''
2. I have played many of the works are presented to it.

And of course, this is the most important, we are listening pure history, or, better, how a man became (one more time) God. Very sentimental item, HUGE music, the ONE and ONLY* Wladimir* to his personal Everest and higher.

(I present here the Jap issue, which is the best in every aspect).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.swr.de/swrclassic/symphonieorchester/SWR-Web-Concerts-Eschenbach-dirigiert-Mahlers-Erste,aexavarticle-swr-592.html
Discovered some live concerts on bbc and swr today. Orion by Saariaho now.


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Claude Le Jeune - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## pmsummer

Operator Error.


----------



## 13hm13

The cover for this CD is ugly (bordering on vulgar) ... what was Mercury thinking?!! The MacDowell work (currently listening) is anything but clownish ...


----------



## Joachim Raff

eljr said:


>


Always thought the artwork may this recording so popular. Spectacular


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

13hm13 said:


> The cover for this CD is ugly (bordering on vulgar) ... what was Mercury thinking?!! The MacDowell work (currently listening) is anything but clownish ...
> 
> View attachment 130855


This is indisputably the worst classical album cover of all time. The music looks interesting, but how do they expect me to enjoy it when I have to deal with that picture?


----------



## flamencosketches

^Agreed, that is absolutely atrocious.

Current listening (well, it just finished):










*César Franck*: Violin Sonata in A major. Kyung Wha Chung, Radu Lupu. This is probably one of the great chamber works of all time, definitely of the Romantic era. Given a fine, sensitive reading by these two performers, if a bit too quiet. I feel like they might have done well to dig into the inner movements more. But nevertheless.


----------



## Weston

*20-02-26 Miscellany*

*Diamond: Music for Romeo and Juliet*
Gerard Schwarz / New York Chamber Symphony










I love David Diamond's symphonies, but this is closer to a 1950s sword and sandal movie soundtrack with lots of violin vibrato, not exactly to my current taste. The recording seems muffled also or else something is wrong with my speakers. The final segment (No. 5) does include some nice sonorous strings with complex harmonies. It may be a canon of sorts.
[Edit: It was indeed my speakers, not plugged in all the way, but I won't go back and re-listen. The rest still holds true.]

*Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 12 in A major (Concertino No. 1), Op. 79*
Libor Pesek / Capella Istropolitana / Takako Nishizaki, violin










Fantastic! Spohr uses so much restraint in dealing with the orchestra, using it almost in a supporting role for the violin, which has a wonderful rich tone in this recording, never scritchy-scratchy. For some time the concerto almost sounds like a violin recitative if there is such a thing. The music swells and recedes like gentle waves, a pleasant contrast to my usual Beethoven forays. Somehow I missed the slow movement if there was one. The movements run together as a continuos whole.

*Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C, D. 589*
Michael Halasz / Failoni Chamber Orchestra, Budapest










Oddly enough I don't know this piece that well. Not by memory anyway.
Movement 1. Very happy music, and I needed that today. I'm ready for spring.

Movement 2. Lovely. It sounds like one of Schubert's songs orchestrated. Who knows? Maybe it is. But then it goes all Beethovenian. Quite an exciting contrast.

Movement 3. More joy with a mildly hunting overtone. It reminds of Beethoven's Symphony No. 3, Scherzo. Also finally we are treated to Schubert's sudden modulations. Heaps of them.

Movement 4. Not as interesting to me as the other three. A little too martial.

All in all, one of the best listening nights for me in a very long time.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is indisputably the worst classical album cover of all time. The music looks interesting, but how do they expect me to enjoy it when I have to deal with that picture?


You got off lightly. After looking at the picture I couldn't eat my dinner. I was hungry at bedtime and ate some cheese and went to bed. I had the most terrible nightmares. I'm thinking of suing.


----------



## 13hm13

The better clown cover art ... from a classical music album ... that won an Oscar ... currently listening to Bathroom Dance:


----------



## 13hm13

Gustav Holst / Sir Adrian Boult / Vienna State Opera Orchestra And Vienna Academy Chorus ‎- The Planets

Would Sir Adrian have approved of THIS cover , tho'.... ahem ...


----------



## Weston

eljr said:


>


I come close to weeping with any of the performances I've heard of this work. I don't think I've heard this one yet. I get goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Gustav Holst / Sir Adrian Boult / Vienna State Opera Orchestra And Vienna Academy Chorus ‎- The Planets
> 
> Would Sir Adrian have approved of THIS cover , tho'.... ahem ...
> 
> View attachment 130857


I read somewhere that when Holst wrote The Planet Suite, Earth had yet to be discovered. So how come the humans?

Edit: I might be wrong, it might've been Pluto that he missed.


----------



## agoukass

Elgar: Violin Concerto 

Pinchas Zukerman 
London Philharmonic / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Havergal Brian* - Symphony #8 (_23 mins)
_New Russia State Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Walker. Naxos


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

13hm13 said:


> Gustav Holst / Sir Adrian Boult / Vienna State Opera Orchestra And Vienna Academy Chorus ‎- The Planets
> 
> Would Sir Adrian have approved of THIS cover , tho'.... ahem ...
> 
> View attachment 130857


Those Westminster jackets were, um, amazing. I think there's a website dedicated them (or there used to be one).

edit: There still is. http://westminstergold.kimba.biz/


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 7

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Possessiveness is a Romantic trait, and so is worrying about authorship, and Haydn is paradigmatically Classical, as Bavouzet shows in these immaculate accounts…Bavouzet's Yamaha enables him... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2018, More…


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Sunday Times 24th January 2010

I doubt that Schubert's cycle, purely in vocal terms, has been more thrillingly sung on disc since Fritz Wunderlich...[Kaufmann's] diction and eloquence in German is immaculate [...] This version of Schubert's masterpiece [is] one of the most compelling in recent years.

The Guardian 11th February 2010

One of the greatest accounts of Die Schöne Müllerin on disc...It's big in scale: Kaufmann's soft singing is exquisite, but his voice isn't small and there are moments when he and Deutsch really let rip in their quest for expressive veracity...Not for the faint-hearted, but highly recommended.

The Times 19th February 2010

an interpretation solidly centred on a simple and powerful emotional arc. Unlike some singers, Kaufmann doesn't darken the narrative from the beginning, a decision that only enlarges the devastation wrought by the hero's journey from bliss to despair.

New York Times 26th November 2010

[Kaufmann] scales down his operatic instincts to bring subtle drama to the interior life of the lovesick protagonist, showing exquisite vocal control. Helmut Deutsch is a sensitive partner.


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> The cover for this CD is ugly (bordering on vulgar) ... what was Mercury thinking?!! The MacDowell work (currently listening) is anything but clownish ...
> 
> View attachment 130855





13hm13 said:


> Gustav Holst / Sir Adrian Boult / Vienna State Opera Orchestra And Vienna Academy Chorus ‎- The Planets
> 
> Would Sir Adrian have approved of THIS cover , tho'.... ahem ...
> 
> View attachment 130857


Now the first one is kind of funny, the second, very, very vulgar.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Raymond Sabinsky (mandolin)
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## senza sordino

Guitarmania

Walton Five Bagatelles, Arnold Serenade for guitar and strings, Berkeley Guitar Concerto, Arnold Guitar Concerto 









Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto, 12 Etudes, 5 Preludes









Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Falla Homenaje, Falla Danza del Molinero, Rodrigo Invocacion y Danza, Rodrigo Fantasia para un Gentilhombre. Sounds great









Bach Partita in E major, Britten Nocturnal after Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Castelnuovo Tedesco Sonata. Terrific repertoire 









Barrios Very nice music. Very inventive


----------



## Rogerx

Parry: Piano Trio No. 2 & Piano Quartet

Rachel Roberts (viola)

Leonore Piano Trio

Gramophone Magazine August 2019

You don't need a musicology PhD to guess that Schumann and Brahms will be important presences in Parry's musical universe…But what is unexpected is the sheer strength of musical personality that emerges from behind the obvious influences…It all leaps off the page in these red-blooded and surely unsurpassable performances…Lovers of English music needn't hesitate.


----------



## Enthusiast

Duncan said:


> *Special Sneak Preview - Available 27th March 2020*
> 
> View attachment 130850
> 
> 
> *La Passione - Works by Grisey, Nono & Haydn
> *
> *Ludwig Orchestra, Barbara Hannigan*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nom7b7u_27l4mCLN8nc7jcl27tig rqbHo
> 
> The starting point for Barbara Hannigan's third recording for Alpha is a work by Gérard Grisey (1946-98) that is particularly close to her heart. Grisey wrote: 'I conceived the Quatre Chants pour franchir le seuil [Four songs for crossing the threshold] as a musical meditation on death in four parts: the death of the angel, the death of civilisation, the death of the voice and the death of humanity...
> 
> The texts chosen belong to four civilisations (Christian, Egyptian, Greek, Mesopotamian) and have in common a fragmentary discourse on the inevitability of death.' Luigi Nono (1924-90) was a politically engaged composer. His stunning monody Djamila Boupacha, a heart-rending cry for solo soprano, pays tribute to a freedom fighter tortured by French paratroopers during the Algerian war; Picasso also portrayed her in charcoal.
> 
> Once again Barbara Hannigan both sings and directs this pair of twentieth-century works with her friends of the Ludwig Orchestra. She has chosen to couple them with a Classical symphony by the master of the genre, Joseph Haydn, which also deals with the theme of the Passion. Her interpretation is extremely intense and highly personal.
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
> Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'
> Nono: Djamila Boupachà
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tiphat: - Babs...


The Grisey is a work I love a lot and Hannigan is great! But sadly the link went to "Video Unavailable" for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe

and Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture/ Pique Dame Overture

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo)

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Guest

Chopin Scherzi, Rubinstein.










I think I've got the right cover, from 1950. I'm listening from the Complete Album Collection (The "Pink Thing"). There is also an earlier set of recordings on 78 rpm shellac discs, and a later stereo set.

All I can say is, "wow," he had it going on. Beautifully conceived and immaculately performed. Audio is good for the era, and good enough to appreciate what he is doing (without benefit of digital editing).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbirolli's second (stereo) recording of the 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Brahms: Scherzo in C minor
Debussy: Sonata in G minor
Mozart: Sonata in E minor, KV 304
Franck: Sonata in A major
Brahms: Hungarian Dances nos 2 & 5
Debussy: Beau soir (arr. Heifetz)

It is generally agreed that Mutter has a fabulous technique, though some think that her ease of execution tends to lead her into interpretive excess. I've always enjoyed her flamboyantly personal style and she is one of those violinists I can often recognise on a blind hearing. In this live recital from 1995 she certainly takes risks, but they pay off splendidly. Superb accompaniment from Lambert Orkis and the audience is admirably quiet.


----------



## Enthusiast

I find this an exceptionally good Bruckner 3 - really quite beguiling.


----------



## Helgi

*Vivaldi, Mozart, Handel: Dixit Dominus*
Jordi Savall w/Le Concert des Nations & La Capella Reial de Catalunya


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part three this morning and early afternoon, focusing on the composer's first decade after leaving Hungary in which his music made a real quantum leap.

_Volumina_ for organ (1961-62 - rev. 1966):










_Artikulation_ for tape (1958):
_Apparitions_ for orchestra (1958-59):
_Atmosphères_ for orchestra (1961):
_Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone and seven instrumentalists [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962):
_Nouvelles Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962-65):
_Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1963-65):
Cello Concerto (1966):
_Lontano_ for orchestra (1967):



_Lux Aeterna_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra/ Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)

Sofia Zappi (cello), Robert Vos (cello), Pamela Smits (cello), New World Symphony, Damon Coleman (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), Alexander East (cello), Kenneth Freudigman (cello), Eran Meir (cello), Brad Ritchie (cello)
and New World Symphony.

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio No.2 in C minor, op.66. Trio Wanderer. Awesome performance. I love how fast Mendelssohn's music often is. It's all Molto allegro, Presto, Allegro appassionato, etc. I don't know of many other composers whose music is so frequently at such a high tempo.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suite and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Bizet: Carmen Suite
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


----------



## Jacck

*LVB - Piano Concerto, No. 5* on period instruments
Jos van Immerseel
Tafelmusik
Bruno Weil


----------



## Enthusiast

Me too for some Villa Lobos, a composer who fascinates me ... I keep thinking he is going to get really kitsch but he stops short of that and does something really interesting but perhaps this is less in the symphonies than some other works. Here the 1st is a little dull but 11 is a very fine work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130866


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'estro armonico
12 Concertos, op. 3

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

1998, reissued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting.


----------



## Duncan

Enthusiast said:


> The Grisey is a work I love a lot and Hannigan is great! But sadly the link went to "Video Unavailable" for me.


It worked fine here in Canada and I had a friend check it out in the States and it appears to work there as well. I will check it once again after it's officially released and see if I can post a link which will work in the UK.


----------



## Duncan

*Over the course of the past week...*









*Willaert e la Scuola Fiamminga a San Marco*

*Cappella Marciana, Marco Gemmani*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvTZ84dFxXj0efGuAYeX7hpnQzcR_UzPU


----------



## Duncan

*Over the course of the past week...*









*Night Music*

*Dorothee Oberlinger (recorder), Elisabetta de Mircovich (soprano), Walter Vestidello (violoncello), Giancarlo Rado (lute)

I Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_niQStwwjRRJ3ZvEZgPkb1IASSOuDih1cQ

*Composers*

Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von (1644-1704)
Eyck, Jacob van (c.1589-1657)
Hotteterre le Romain, Jacques Martin (c.1674-1761)
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632-87)
Monk, Thelonious Sphere (1920-82)
Vivaldi, Antonio (1678-1741)


----------



## Vasks

*Parker - Overture to "The Glass Slipper" (Sutherland/ASV)
Alwyn - Elizabethan Dances (Hickox/Chandos)
Duarte - Valse en Rondeau (Starobin/Bridge)
Leigh - Music for String Orchestra (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
M. Arnold - Scottish Dances (Thomson/Chandos)*

_and that's all until Monday. I'm traveling to hear a premiere of mine this weekend_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

Duncan said:


> It worked fine here in Canada and I had a friend check it out in the States and it appears to work there as well. I will check it once again after it's officially released and see if I can post a link which will work in the UK.


Thanks. I suspect I will buy it as soon as it comes out!


----------



## Duncan

*Over the course of the past week...
*








*Madin: Te Deum pour les Victoires de Louis XV*

*Anne Magouet (soprano), Michiko Takahashi (soprano), Robert Getchell (tenor), Alban Dufourt (tenor), Alain Buet (bass), Geoffroy Buffiere (bass)

Stradivaria & Les Cris de Paris, Daniel Cuiller*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lHSNh0jNyl6vkeP6UqLXKH0VPk_CK1Ut8

"For the first time since its premiere in the eighteenth century, Henry Madin's Te Deum for the victories of Louis XV rang out in 2015 in the Chapelle Royale at Versailles. Stradivaria, the Baroque ensemble of Nantes directed by Daniel Cuiller, and Les Cris de Paris, the chamber choir conducted by Geoffroy Jourdain, here revive the work of this composer born in Verdun in 1698 who was sous-maître de la Chapelle du Roi from 1738 onwards. The performance of the Te Deum, the longest setting composed during the Ancien Régime, is coupled with Diligam te, Domine, one of Madin's principal works in the style of the grand motet for large chorus. At the single concert immortalised here, the two works came back to life in a highly symbolic historic venue."


----------



## Rogerx

Gossec: Four Symphonies

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling


----------



## starthrower

Two more composers named Nielsen I've discovered recently. Ludolf Nielsen is the other Dane I discovered a few months back.

Svend Hvidtfelt Nielsen born 1958. This piece is for piano, bassoon, and bass clarinet. It most likely will appeal to modern music fans.






Svend Nielsen born 1937. This one sounds influenced by Norgard. A beautiful piece!


----------



## 13hm13

Hans PFITZNER (1869-1949) 
Piano Concerto, Op. 31 [42:20] on ...









Tzimon Barto (piano)
Staatskapelle Dresden/Christian Thielemann
rec. live, 3 September 2011 (Busoni, Pfitzner), 1 June 2011 (Reger), Semperoper, Dresden, Germany,
Edition Staatskapelle Dresden, vol. 34
HANSSLER PROFIL EDITION PH12016 [51:54 + 28:57]


----------



## Art Rock

Preparing for a Bulldog game:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Rothko Chapel. William Winant (percussion), Karen Rosenak (celeste), David Abel (viola), & Philip Brett conducting the UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus. I'm getting to be hooked on Feldman, I think!

The Rothko Chapel just ended, now this:















I like the album artwork; in his latter years Feldman became obsessed with Persian rugs, and this is a funny way of illustrating that connection.


----------



## Duncan

*Able to once again resume the regularly scheduled listening project...*

















*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2
*
*Maurizio Pollini (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65*

*Cheryl Studer (soprano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## 13hm13

Just the Preludes ... from:

Palestrina


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## 13hm13

Pfitzner: Symphony in C major on...









Pfitzner: Symphony in C major • Schumann: Konzertstück, Op. 86 • Mendelsssohn: Die Heimkehr aus der Fremde • Webern: Langsamer Satz - Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz Genre : Classical Year of publication : 2012 Publisher (label) : Naxos Catalog number : 8.572770 Record date : 1989-1996


----------



## Enthusiast

I find the 7th a very inventive work. I am not so keen on the 8th.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Josephslegende and

Festmarsch
Feuersnot 
Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Presto Classical 10th June 2013

The Royal Scottish National Orchestra play this technically very difficult score magnificently, whilst Neeme Järvi creates real tension and nervous energy by his carefully calculated tempos and tempo relationships. Solos are well phrased and characterized, while orchestral balance is close on perfect...A really welcome addition then to anyone's Strauss discography. Strongly recommended.

Chris O'Reilly


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
Nr. 1 Air de l ordre
Nr. 2 Air du grand maître
Nr. 3 Air du grand Prieur
Nr. 1 La vocation (1. Akt)
Nr. 2 L Initiation (2. Akt)
Nr. 3 L Incantation (3. Akt)
Nr. 1 A l occasion d une grand peine
Nr. 2 Dans laquelle les Pères de la treès véritable et rès Sainte Église sont invoqués
Nr. 3 En faveur d un malheureux
Nr. 4 A propos de Saint Bernard et de Sainte Lucie
Nr. 5 Pour les pauvres trépassés
Nr. 6 Où il est question du pardon des injures recues
Nr. 7 Par pitié pour les ivrognes, honteux, débauchés, imparfaits, désgréables et faussaires en tours genres
Nr. 8 En le haut honneur du vénéré Saint Michel, le gracieux Archange
Nr. 9 Aprés avoir obtenou la remise de ses faut


----------



## Itullian

First rate set all around.
New packaging has eliminates the paper sleeves with glue on them.
Now very nice cardboard sleeves instead. Very nice.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Burgmüller, N: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 1

Hofkapelle Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius

The second symphony (which was unfinished at the composer's tragically early death; Schumann completed the sketched out scherzo and the finale was never set to paper) marks a significant developmental step from its predecessor.


----------



## Enthusiast

Delightful and stimulating music making.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part four for tonight.

String Quartet no.2 (1968):



_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):



_Continuum_ for harpsichord (1968):
_Two Studies_ for organ (1967 and 1969):










_Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69):
Chamber concerto for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
_Melodien_ for orchestra (1971):
Double concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
_Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra [Text: International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973):
_San Francisco Polyphony_ for orchestra (1973-74):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Do not normally play Beethoven, but after the Burgmuller i got the urge. This is my favourite 3rd of all time.


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5 

Berlin Philharmonic / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1, 5 and 6 from this. These are really good symphonies!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night :


----------



## Jacck

*Jan Dismas Zelenka - Requiem in C minor ZWV 45*
(it is unclear if Zelenka actually wrote it)
Berner Kammerchor
Berner Kammerorchester
Jörg Ewald Dähler, conductor


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert *

4 Impromptus D899 op.90
4 Impromptus D953 op.14


----------



## Blancrocher

Borodin, String Quartets (St. Petersburg String Quartet)


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak today in the shape of the Symphonic Variations and Tone poems. Kertesz remains strong in both but others do it better, for me (eg. Neumann). Still very good performances though.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Don Giovanni*
Currentzis, Musicaeterna

This is fine opera singing all around. If three hours sounds too long, try "Fin ch'han dal vino" and "Non mi dir, bell'idol mio." Those two were the standouts for me.


----------



## eljr

CD I

symphonia domestica


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> CD I
> 
> symphonia domestica


Had he been old enough perhaps Grant Wood should have painted this rather than _American Gothic_.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joachim Raff

Probably one of most underrated composers. In his time was well renowned. In my opinion not as good as a Beethoven but who is?
I advise everyone to hear his full cycle of his symphonies to make their own minds up. Available on CPO


----------



## Captainnumber36

Debussy - 12 Etudes - Heyon Choi


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://csosoundsandstories.org/cso-radio-manfred-honeck-and-arabella-steinbacher/
Right now I discovered CSO radio. It's on soundcloud. Going to hear until the Schubert, which I haven't been the most fond of...So that's Bach/Webern and violin concerto by Berg with Arabella Steinbacher.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130895


*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Rias Kammerchor
Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

2014


----------



## 13hm13

Music for Children -- Suite on:









Walton: Portsmouth Point Overture / Siesta / Music for Children / Suite, The Quest / Sinfonia concertante / Scapino, A Comedy Overture / Capriccio burlesco
William Walton (Composer, Conductor), London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Erik Satie*: 6 Gnossiennes, 3 Gymnopédies. Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Weston

Can’t any of these guys write a new song? ^


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> _Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69):
> Chamber concerto for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
> _Melodien_ for orchestra (1971):
> Double concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
> _Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra [Text: International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973):
> _San Francisco Polyphony_ for orchestra (1973-74):


I'm totally captivated by Clocks and Clouds, probably my favorite Ligeti after the Requiem. It's rhythmically mind boggling. I can't imagine how anyone could perform it. I'm reminded of clocks (of course) out of synch, but also weirdly of tree frogs at night from different parts of the yard. Magnificent!


----------



## MusicSybarite

13hm13 said:


> Music for Children -- Suite on:
> 
> View attachment 130896
> 
> 
> Walton: Portsmouth Point Overture / Siesta / Music for Children / Suite, The Quest / Sinfonia concertante / Scapino, A Comedy Overture / Capriccio burlesco
> William Walton (Composer, Conductor), London Symphony Orchestra


I see you follow Gunnar Frederikson's channel on YouTube.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 130889
> 
> 
> Probably one of most underrated composers. In his time was well renowned. In my opinion not as good as a Beethoven but who is?
> I advise everyone to hear his full cycle of his symphonies to make their own minds up. Available on CPO


Draeseke is not a particularly outstanding composer IMO. The symphonies 1-3 are good enough to hold the attention, but I don't recognize them as being strong. The No. 4 Symphonia Comica seems to be the least interesting.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 1, 5 and 6 from this. These are really good symphonies!
> 
> View attachment 130885


I'm eager to know his Symphony No. 6.


----------



## Red Terror

Shaping up to be a great set of Weinberg's string quartets by Silesian Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14-15-16

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Weston

*20-02-27 Composers who either have or don't have the letter "U" in their names.*

*Krufft: Horn Sonata in F Major*
Lowell Greer & Steven Lubin










The horn is nice unusual touch for chamber music, but I found this piece pleasant enough but nondescript and a little predictable. Not so the Brahms and Beethoven on the same disc, but I did not listen to those tonight.

*Martinu: Cello Sonata No. 2, H. 286* 
Christian Benda, cello / Sebastian Benda, piano










Almost symphonic in scope, but I would expect no less of Martinu. It's also wonderfully ambiguous in tonality in the second movement opening before it settles down into heart breaking beauty.

*Walton: String Quartet in A minor*
Maggini Quartet










A rhythmically challenging piece throughout. I love that! Otherwise I found myself yawning a bit. Actually I thought I was picking a William Schuman piece and got William Walton instead. I must be tired. Nothing really wrong with the Walton though.

The Martinu was the standout piece this evening.


----------



## Rogerx

Aquarelles: Debussy, Hahn

Siobhan Stagg (soprano)

Noga Quartet

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Hahn, R: String quartet in F major


----------



## 13hm13

Natanael Berg - Piano Concerto, Symphony No.4


----------



## 13hm13

Herzogenberg - Missa - Ralf Otto


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 130889
> 
> 
> Probably one of most underrated composers. In his time was well renowned. In my opinion not as good as a Beethoven but who is?
> I advise everyone to hear his full cycle of his symphonies to make their own minds up. Available on CPO


Underrated or not, thank you for refreshing my mind, will spin his Symphonia Tragica later.


----------



## Rogerx

Draeseke: Symphonia Tragica/Draeseke: Funeral March

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Jorg-Peter Weigle.


----------



## Enthusiast

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm eager to know his Symphony No. 6.


Me too. It was 1, 4 and 5. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

The Guardian 5th June 2014

In 2012, Kolesnikov took first prize in the Honens piano competition in Canada, and on the evidence of his effortlessly refined playing here, he was a worthy winner. His performances never overstretch the boundaries of what are, essentially, salon pieces...But Kolesnikov invests them with their own quietly distinctive character.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2018

By now, Ma's wings are fully grown. His capacity for soaring seems limitless, his ability to minutely alter dynamics and tempos at the least prompting and the joy of his lilting rhythms are inspirational. I don't think he has ever made a greater recording and his personal booklet notes help provide a conceptual setting for his playing.

Presto Classical 17th August 2018

There's an overwhelming sense of freedom to his playing here, both in terms of phrasing and even the basic sonorities themselves: the recording acoustic (closer and drier than that of its immediate forerunner) plays its part, but rather than consciously nurturing the tone with either hand Ma now simply allows the sound to blossom and decay as it will...These 'Six Evolutions', then, are essential listening for devotees of Ma's older recordings as well as for anyone eager to experience Bach's masterpiece in all their infinite variety in interpretations entirely devoid of ego.

Katherine Cooper
The Times 17th August 2018

The most affecting, dramatic and humane interpretation of this divine music that I have heard...Time and again Ma enlivens the suites' formal patterns with dazzlingly various textures and tones: husky, velvet, thrusting, singing…Instead of studiously tracking the music note for note, he's living inside it and the results are incomparably thrilling...Perfect.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Nothing much to write home about here in the performance of the main work, _Ma mère l'oye_, which is completely lacking in magic, but the couplings (orchestrations by the master orchestrator Ravel) of music by Debusy, Schumann and Chabrier) are interesting.

I followed this patchy disc with the wonderful Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in the superb Zimerman/Boulez performance, music making of an entirely different class.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Taggart

An oldie but goodie








This actually comes from one the Bach Guild Big Boxes. Really nice sound. Leonhardt does a fine job on the harpsichord.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Trio Jean Paul.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14-15-16
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra


Have the exact set with a different photo. Another one of my favourite pianists with Stephen Hough. Both a pleasure to watch also without the nauseating facial contortions and acrobatics that some pianists possess


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part five this afternoon.

_Three Pieces_ for two pianos (1976):
_Passacaglia ungherese_ for harpsichord (1978):
_Hungarian Rock_ - chaconne for harpsichord (1978):










_Drei Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1982)
_Magyar Etüdök_ three songs for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1983):










_Nonsense madrigals_ - six songs for six male voices [Texts: Lewis Carroll/William Brighty Rands/Heinrich Hoffmann] (1988-93):










Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):



Eight pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for piano, arr. for bayan by Max Bonnay (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1970s?):
_The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea_ for solo trumpet (1985):
Piano Concerto (1985-88):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic. I am always amazed when I remember that little opus number of this work-15. Brahms finished this work when he was 25, but there is nothing youthful about it; with all the depth and complexity of his later concertos, the only sign of youth that I can detect in it is that the passion and darkness has been cranked up to the next level. Anyway, the two piano concertos of Brahms seem to have become perennial favorites of mine, and this particular recording never disappoints. A phenomenal performance from all forces.

Very glad to have discovered Brahms over these past 6 months... he has quickly become one of my favorite composers, even though I still have yet to hear many of his works for the first time.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Roi David from this. Some amazing music but perhaps a little too much spoken words in parts (at least for a non-speaker of French).


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> The Roi David from this. Some amazing music but perhaps a little too much spoken words in parts (at least for a non-speaker of French).
> 
> View attachment 130910


How's the sound? I got one of those Ansermet Eloquence issues recently, the "Ansermet in Russia" with Glinka, Prokofiev, Mussorgsky and Borodin works, but was extremely disappointed with the sound; it's almost unlistenable, frankly. But then another Ansermet recording I have, Berlioz's Les Nuits d'Été, sounds incredible.


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Henri Dutilleux*: Cello Concerto, "Tout un monde lointain..." Mstislav Rostropovich, Serge Baudo, Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Violin Concertos

Julia Fischer (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich, The Execution of Stepan Razin, Kondrashin, Moscow Phil. Superb.


----------



## Barbebleu

This thread takes a little longer to load than usual. Perhaps time for Current Listening Vol. 6?


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> How's the sound? I got one of those Ansermet Eloquence issues recently, the "Ansermet in Russia" with Glinka, Prokofiev, Mussorgsky and Borodin works, but was extremely disappointed with the sound; it's almost unlistenable, frankly. But then another Ansermet recording I have, Berlioz's Les Nuits d'Été, sounds incredible.


It is a bit constricted and if the sound is a first consideration for you you might look at a more modern recording. But I find it listenable if not in the same class as the Regine Crespin record you refer to. I don't know the Ansermet in Russia disc you refer to but listening to samples on the Presto site I would say that the Honegger is better. Try some samples to get a rough idea.


----------



## Duncan

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik*


----------



## Duncan

*Il Etait Une Fois... (Once Upon a Time)*

*Jodie Devos (soprano) & Caroline Meng (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Giardini*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k8FbPFOSSgYPL25V9IEBqbovMJd4QxfY0

This project, initiated by the Palazzetto Bru Zane, is constructed like a 'universal' fairytale inspired by Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Bluebeard, Hop-o'-My-Thumb and others, as set to music by French composers of the Romantic era. It alternates between famous composers (Offenbach, Massenet, Chausson ... and Rossini, here sung in French) and others who are still little-known (Viardot, Silver, Serpette, De Rillé, Isouard).

*Works*

Isouard: Ah quel plaisir! Ah quel beau jour! (from Cendrillon)
Massenet: Toi qui m'es apparue (from Cendrillon)
Offenbach: Examinez bien ma figure (from La fille du tambour-major)
Offenbach: Je suis nerveuse, je suis fievreuse (from Le voyage dans la lune)
Offenbach: Mon dieu! Qu'ai-je ressenti là? (from Le voyage dans la lune)
Offenbach: On prend un ange d'innocence (from Barbe-bleue)
Rillé: L'amour ? Qu'est-ce donc que l'amour? (from Le petit poucet)
Rossini: Cruda sorte! Amor tiranno! (from L'Italiana in Algeri)
Serpette: Je l'adorais, cet être-là (from La demoiselle du téléphone)
Severac: Pippermint-Get: Valse brillante de concert
Silver, C: Quelle force inconnue en ce jardin m'amène? (from La belle au bois dormant)
Toulmouche: Le flirt, ô passe-temps charmant (from La saint-valentin)
Viardot-Garcia: Je viens te rendre à l'espérance (from Cendrillon)


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5*
Skrowaczewski w/LPO

Edit: Was curious about Skrowaczewski after seeing him pop up in this thread recently (yesterday was it?), and I like what I hear. Going to check out his Beethoven as well, from a recommendation in one of Merl's review threads.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

I find this pair of symphonies very enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> _I'm totally captivated by Clocks and Clouds_, probably my favorite Ligeti after the Requiem. It's rhythmically mind boggling. I can't imagine how anyone could perform it. I'm reminded of clocks (of course) out of synch, but also weirdly of tree frogs at night from different parts of the yard. Magnificent!


Agreed - it's almost hypnotic, I think.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet and Trio

Thea King (clarinet), Clifford Benson (piano), Karine Georgian (cello)

Gabrieli String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Dance Phapsody No.1
Violin Concerto
The song of the High Hills
On the Mountains


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> This thread takes a little longer to load than usual. Perhaps time for Current Listening Vol. 6?


Although I have nothing against their being used I wonder if this might have something to do with the extra-large images which some members favour?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130923


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027, 1028, 1029
Preludes & Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, BWV 850, 860, 861

Alison Crum, viola da gamba
Laurence Cummings, harpsichord

2000


----------



## canouro

*Stanisław Moniuszko ‎- Overtures*
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets & Strauss: Don Juan

Wiener Philharmonike, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: String Quartet No. 6 In E Minor, Op. 35. 
Quite a lengthy work. Over 32 mins.


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## Bourdon

*Gregorian Chant*

Resurrexit

Easter


----------



## Enthusiast

A few days back I said I would be listening to a few Mahler 6s to see how well the Currentzis holds up to some other favourites of mine. This one is really excellent and I probably prefer it to the Currentzis but maybe not in the last movement. Hell, I love them both.









I'll try another one in a couple of days.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano).


----------



## eljr

cd I


----------



## Merl

More Kertesz again today. This time it's his Schubert cycle and symphonies 3 4 and 5. Performances that have stood the test of time well


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening: Favourite fifths.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 Kondrashin. Exciting and visceral.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 Maazel, Vienna. This is an interesting interpretation. Maazel emphasizes the chorale aspects of the symphony as well as a very elastic approach to pacing. Maazel is seldom my first choice for a work but often is worth listening to for a different point of view. The orchestra plays exceptionally well for him, especially the brass.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Krivine. Raw and sinewy live recording. if I'm in the mood for HIP Beethoven this is a favourite choice. The winds of his scratch group are especially good.










Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 Segerstam, Helsingin Kapunginorkesteri. Clear and unhurried, Segerstam keeps a cogent grip on the movements leading up to a convincing finale. The recording is exceptionally well balanced. Recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Abbado, Berlin. A fine performance but a bit MOR. Orchestra seems a bit distant. The adagietto is gorgeous.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> More Kertesz again today. This time it's his Schubert cycle and symphonies 3 4 and 5. Performances that have stood the test of time well
> 
> View attachment 130928


They are slightly old school but as good as any. Unusually, for a Schubert set, they rise to the challenge of the big later works (wonderfully) as well as giving excellent accounts of the earlier one.


----------



## Guest

Continuing to indulge in Schumann piano music. Davidsbundlertanze, Perahia.










I have it in the big set, "The First 40 Years."

A substantial piece of music, which I tend to have trouble with because a suite of miniatures is a format that does not come naturally to me. But this is a decisive performance which helps me find the unity of the many short movements.


----------



## canouro

*Verdi ‎- Nabucco*
Tito Gobbi, Elena Souliotis, Carlo Cava, Bruno Prevedi, 
Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> More Kertesz again today. This time it's his Schubert cycle and symphonies 3 4 and 5. Performances that have stood the test of time well
> 
> View attachment 130928


Indeed they did..


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Faure Requiem from this set led to my also listening to the Brahms German Requiem, which is also very good. I know many find Celibidache dull in Brahms - but I don't really get why - and there are also quite a few who find any performance of the German Requiem dull ... so I suspect there will be many who have not tried this recording? It's very good, though.


----------



## Bourdon

D Smith said:


> Recent listening: Favourite fifths.
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 Kondrashin. Exciting and visceral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 Maazel, Vienna. This is an interesting interpretation. Maazel emphasizes the chorale aspects of the symphony as well as a very elastic approach to pacing. Maazel is seldom my first choice for a work but often is worth listening to for a different point of view. The orchestra plays exceptionally well for him, especially the brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5. Krivine. Raw and sinewy live recording. if I'm in the mood for HIP Beethoven this is a favourite choice. The winds of his scratch group are especially good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 Segerstam, Helsingin Kapunginorkesteri. Clear and unhurried, Segerstam keeps a cogent grip on the movements leading up to a convincing finale. The recording is exceptionally well balanced. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Abbado, Berlin. A fine performance but a bit MOR. Orchestra seems a bit distant. The adagietto is gorgeous.


The Bruckner/Solti is really disappointing.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Polonaises 

Philippe Entremont


----------



## Bourdon

*Chansons de la Renaissance*

Chansons Françaises de la Renaissance


----------



## Jacck

*Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1*
Grigory Sokolov, Hugh Wolff and the Frankfurt RSO


----------



## Enthusiast

A good and rather imaginative recording from Buchbinder and Harnoncourt of the Brahms 2nd piano concerto:


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy*
Pollini

Pollini plays it well, especially in the beginning and end of the piece. My favorites on this one remain Perahia and Richter.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Malx

Three Mozart Concertos:

Concerto for two Pianos K365
Concerto for Flute & Harp K299
Horn Concerto No 3 K447

Soloists, Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Helgi

Watching a concert on BPO's Digital Concert Hall: Bruckner No. 4 with Herbert Blomstedt from last month:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130941


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord, BWV 1014-19

Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin
Andrea Marcon, harpsichord

2002


----------



## Rambler

*Baroque Orchestral favourites* Stuttgarter Kammerorchester conducted by Karl Munchinger on Decca







An old school performance including:
- Pachelbel: Kanon
- Albinoni: Adagio
- Bach: Suites 2 & 3
- Handel: Organ Concerto No.13

OK this is not now how I prefer baroque music to be played, but back in my youth I found this sort of performance attracted me to the music of baroque. And to be honest, I still find this disk enjoyable, as it does capture a lot of the joy in the music.


----------



## DavidA

Got this from a charity shop. Convinced it was Mahler 3. Put it on and Mahler 6 came out the speakers! Read the label! :lol:

But glad I bought it as fantastic performance. Lennie at his best.


----------



## Rambler

*James Dillon: The Book of Elements* Noriko Kawai (piano) on NMC









James Dillon is a British composer (born 1950). Here we have The Book of Elements - Volumes 1 -3. These are collections of short piano pieces. These volumes date from the end of the 1990's and into the early 2000's. Interesting but I haven't fallen in love with them as I have done with some piano works by Thomas Ades.

Any way they are well played, and I'll be listening to the second CD from this 2 CD set tomorrow.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Sonata in F major for Cello and Piano, op.5 no.1
Sonata in G minor for Cello and Piano, op.5 no.2









Yo-Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax *

recorded CBS Studios, London,1 August 1981


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565. Helmut Walcha. New acquisition, just came in the mail. I really like the sound of this organ, the Grosse Orgel der St. Laurenskerk, Alkmaar, according to the cover. The late '50s early '60s sound is very warm and with just the right amount of reverb. I'm still looking for a way in to Bach's organ music, so little of which I have actually heard. There is a big Helmut Walcha box set, if I end up liking this CD a lot that may be the way to go; there is also Ton Koopman and some of those other newer HIP guys to consider, so it's a matter of finding something I like and rolling with it. His organ music is such a massive and daunting body of work.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Asyla; Tevot; Polaris* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Thomas Ades on LSO








Orchestral music from Thomas Ades. Pretty compelling.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concerto No.5 in F major, op.103, the "Egyptian". Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This work is a damn masterpiece! I don't know if I've ever heard it before, but it's really blowing my mind right now.


----------



## haydnguy

*Brahms*

1) 4 Ballades, op. 10
2) Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35

Arturo Michelangeli, piano


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> *Camille Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concerto No.5 in F major, op.103, the "Egyptian". Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This work is a damn masterpiece! I don't know if I've ever heard it before, but it's really blowing my mind right now.


An excellent CD('s)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to four sacred pieces from this:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130961


*Franz Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin

Mauro Peter, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2015


----------



## haydnguy

Bach

1) A Musical Offering BWV 1079
2) Four Duettos BWV 802-805
3) The Art of Fugue BWV 1080

2 CD-set :clap:

Tatiana Nikolayeva, piano


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chopin played on an original Pleyel.


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky Concerto in D (for string orchestra). Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony

I have written before that it took me a while to warm up to this guy. He continues to amaze me with his lyricism and command of the history of late 19th century composition. This a perfect example where Tchaikovsky meets the Strauss waltz... highly recommended.


----------



## 13hm13

Alsop/BSO--Dvorak--Symphonies Nos 7 & 8


----------



## Rogerx

*Gioachino Antonio Rossini (29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868)*



Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

Dulova Harps On said:


> Listening to four sacred pieces from this:
> 
> View attachment 130960


Whilst the Requiem is main part , sung and conducted.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet.

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center .


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: 'Archduke' & 'Ghost' Piano Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique & La Mort d'Ophélie/Berlioz: La Mort d'Ophélie/ Reverie et Caprice, Op. 8/ Sara la baigneuse, H69
Philippe Quint (violin)
Utah Symphony, Utah Symphony Chorus, University of Utah Chamber Choir, Thierry Fischer


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy*

1) Children's Corner
2) Images I
3) Images II
4) Preludes, Livre I (Excerpts)

Arturo Michelangeli, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy



Mozart: Il re pastore, K208: Overture
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126: Overture
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Zaïde, K344
Mozart: Zaïde, K344: Overture


----------



## Helgi

I've been listening to Palestrina from The Sixteen in bed for the past few days. Can't think of anything I would rather fall asleep to. Volume 6 last night, with Missa L'Homme armé:










*Palestrina Vol. 6*
Harry Christophers, The Sixteen

And with my coffee this morning - _lush_ is a word that comes to mind:










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Claudio Abbado w/Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent performances of these two patriotic works, which don't entirely escape the charge of jingosim. Hugely enjoyable none the less. Superb soloists, with Teresa Cahill's soaring soprano being expecially impressive in _The Spirit of England_.


----------



## Malx

Tsaraslondon said:


> Excellent performances of these two patriotic works, which don't entirely escape the charge of jingosim. Hugely enjoyable none the less. Superb soloists, with Teresa Cahill's soaring soprano being expecially impressive in _The Spirit of England_.


Surely the jingoism is moderated to a degree with a Scottish Orchestra, Chorus and Conductor


----------



## Malx

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 130964
> 
> 
> Chopin played on an original Pleyel.


Have we found Simon Rattle's long lost Japanese cousin


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 8 'Pathetique' - Artur Schnabel.

View attachment 130982


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Volume 2 of Isabelle Faust playing Mozart's violin sonatas.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Carl Maria von Weber* - Trio For Piano, Flute & Cello
Vadim Sakharov, piano; Irena Grafenauer, flute; Clemens Hagen, cello.


----------



## Taggart

Thread closed because it is too slow to load. New version here - Current Listening Vol VI


----------

